# Your new Coach: a mini-reveal thread!



## greenpixie

Got something new to share? Don't necessarily want to create your own reveal thread?  Post your Coach buys, gifts, and goodies here!  

Big buys or small, let's see them all!

*If there's a creed patch with a serial number in your bag or accessory, it would be great if you could post a readable photo of that too!*


----------



## Wubbles

I got this beauty from eBay delivered today. I ran home between classes to rescue her from the doorway so she wouldn't get stolen.


----------



## bigal

Wubbles said:


> I got this beauty from eBay delivered today. I ran home between classes to rescue her from the doorway so she wouldn't get stolen.



Very pretty!


----------



## arfmsu

Wubbles said:


> I got this beauty from eBay delivered today. I ran home between classes to rescue her from the doorway so she wouldn't get stolen.



This is lovely! What a great eBay find!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Wubbles said:


> I got this beauty from eBay delivered today. I ran home between classes to rescue her from the doorway so she wouldn't get stolen.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!


----------



## coachie mama

ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!



so pretty!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

coachie mama said:


> so pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## katierose

Wubbles said:


> I got this beauty from eBay delivered today. I ran home between classes to rescue her from the doorway so she wouldn't get stolen.



Very nice!


----------



## katierose

ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!



Wow, pretty color.


----------



## Wubbles

bigal said:


> Very pretty!





arfmsu said:


> This is lovely! What a great eBay find!





ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful!!!





katierose said:


> Very nice!



Thanks! I'm excited to put her to work.


----------



## sandyclaws

wooooo! i was lucky and i found this baby on CRAIGSLIST!! new to me small black/light gold Phoebe....i'm in LOVE!


----------



## sandyclaws

Wubbles said:


> I got this beauty from eBay delivered today. I ran home between classes to rescue her from the doorway so she wouldn't get stolen.


lol i've done the same thing!! left work to pick up my package from the porch. congrats that bag is beautiful and i know that leather is awesome


ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!



cute!! i kept playing with this bag at dillards. Its a fun bag


----------



## bigal

ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!



So pretty!  That color makes it say precious to me.  Love it!


----------



## bigal

sandyclaws said:


> wooooo! i was lucky and i found this baby on CRAIGSLIST!! new to me small black/light gold Phoebe....i'm in LOVE!



What a great find!  I keep looking at Craigslist and wonder what if...and geez I wish I had the cash!


----------



## LauraTracy

She was once a paper dream.....


----------



## sandyclaws

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....



OMG! bahahaha i love the stick figure!! congrats that color is amazing


----------



## bigal

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....



Love it!  Loved the paper version too!  But, I think this one is more functional....what do you think?


----------



## LauraTracy

bigal said:


> Love it! Loved the paper version too! But, I think this one is more functional....what do you think?


 
I think so too.  It was raining this morning and this one is a little more durable.


----------



## bobbyjean

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....



Gorgeous! Stick figure....adorable! Score = 10+


----------



## bobbyjean

Wubbles said:


> I got this beauty from eBay delivered today. I ran home between classes to rescue her from the doorway so she wouldn't get stolen.



Nice find!!!


----------



## bobbyjean

ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!



Love this color!


----------



## bobbyjean

sandyclaws said:


> wooooo! i was lucky and i found this baby on CRAIGSLIST!! new to me small black/light gold Phoebe....i'm in LOVE!



Score!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....


Lol...love your sense if humor. And the bag of course!


----------



## KricketCollects

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....




LMAO!!  Love it!!  I'm sure this version holds so much more and there's something much more satisfying about her....  LOL!

Seriously, loving everyone's reveals!!


----------



## KricketCollects

I'm sure the stick figure represents LauraTracy and the dance she did when the real deal was in her possession!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

katierose said:


> Wow, pretty color.





sandyclaws said:


> cute!! i kept playing with this bag at dillards. Its a fun bag





bigal said:


> So pretty!  That color makes it say precious to me.  Love it!





bobbyjean said:


> Love this color!


 
Thank you ladies!   I love this color, too!


----------



## ecj*waxy

sandyclaws said:


> wooooo! i was lucky and i found this baby on CRAIGSLIST!! new to me small black/light gold Phoebe....i'm in LOVE!


Nice find!  I love the Phoebe and the black/gold combo...beautiful!


----------



## ecj*waxy

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....


lol!...love it!


----------



## Binx8106

I just received my new (to me) petal/gray Willis from Ebay.
I absolutely love the color and size of this style! It didn't come with the anniversary tags but that's okay. 
Definitely pleased with my first Coach bag.


----------



## Droolingoverbag

My humble Coach Family Portrait... Just want to share http://s879.photobucket.com/user/jerickson22200/library/


----------



## bigal

Binx8106 said:


> I just received my new (to me) petal/gray Willis from Ebay.
> I absolutely love the color and size of this style! It didn't come with the anniversary tags but that's okay.
> Definitely pleased with my first Coach bag.


Aww, so cute!  Such a fun bag for first Coach.


----------



## MKB0925

My new GQ small Phoebe got her yesterday. This is my first Phoebe...love her and the color! Sorry about the bad pic..came from my phone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Wubbles said:


> I got this beauty from eBay delivered today. I ran home between classes to rescue her from the doorway so she wouldn't get stolen.


 
Beautiful! Congrats!  Is the Black Violet?



ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta. I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!


 
Very pretty!  Congrats!



sandyclaws said:


> wooooo! i was lucky and i found this baby on CRAIGSLIST!! new to me small black/light gold Phoebe....i'm in LOVE!


 Congrats!  Twins!  Phoebe is so sharp in black and gold.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....


 
She's beautiful, congrats!  I love your sense of humor.  



Binx8106 said:


> I just received my new (to me) petal/gray Willis from Ebay.
> I absolutely love the color and size of this style! It didn't come with the anniversary tags but that's okay.
> Definitely pleased with my first Coach bag.


 
Very pretty!  I love Willis in this color combo.  I have the gray/cobalt and love it, but this one is a great combo for spring and summer.  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Droolingoverbag said:


> My humble Coach Family Portrait... Just want to share http://s879.photobucket.com/user/jerickson22200/library/


 
Pretty!  Congrats!



MKB0925 said:


> My new GQ small Phoebe got her yesterday. This is my first Phoebe...love her and the color! Sorry about the bad pic..came from my phone.


 
Beautiful!  I love this bag changes with the light.  On my monitor she looks lavender.  Nice.


----------



## LvoesBags

MKB0925 said:


> My new GQ small Phoebe got her yesterday. This is my first Phoebe...love her and the color! Sorry about the bad pic..came from my phone.



Congrats! The color is so pretty. I love mine, we are twins


----------



## LvoesBags

Binx8106 said:


> I just received my new (to me) petal/gray Willis from Ebay.
> I absolutely love the color and size of this style! It didn't come with the anniversary tags but that's okay.
> Definitely pleased with my first Coach bag.



Congrats on your 1st Coach bag.. Love the pink and grey


----------



## ecj*waxy

Binx8106 said:


> I just received my new (to me) petal/gray Willis from Ebay.
> I absolutely love the color and size of this style! It didn't come with the anniversary tags but that's okay.
> Definitely pleased with my first Coach bag.


Lovely...the pink and grey are so soft and pretty!  Congrats on your first Coach!  I have a feeling this is just the beginning...Coach is very addictive! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Binx8106

bigal said:


> Aww, so cute!  Such a fun bag for first Coach.


Thank you 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  I love Willis in this color combo.  I have the gray/cobalt and love it, but this one is a great combo for spring and summer.  Congrats!


Thanks! I can't wait to start using it! I have been looking at some of the other colors too 



LvoesBags said:


> Congrats on your 1st Coach bag.. Love the pink and grey


Thank you!



ecj*waxy said:


> Lovely...the pink and grey are so soft and pretty!  Congrats on your first Coach!  I have a feeling this is just the beginning...Coach is very addictive!



Thanks! I'm already searching for a second bag


----------



## angelic*ruin

Some pretty Black Violet accessories to go with my Black Borough.  A continental wallet and matching wristlet.


----------



## angelic*ruin

Binx8106 said:


> I just received my new (to me) petal/gray Willis from Ebay.
> I absolutely love the color and size of this style! It didn't come with the anniversary tags but that's okay.
> Definitely pleased with my first Coach bag.



The Willis bags are so great!


----------



## Wubbles

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!  Is the Black Violet?



Sorry about the crummy photo, it was taken in a rush of excitement. That is indeed the black violet.


----------



## crystal-d

angelic*ruin said:


> Some pretty Black Violet accessories to go with my Black Borough.  A continental wallet and matching wristlet.




So pretty. Love that look


----------



## crystal-d

Washed chambray medium B


----------



## CoachVB

Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.

I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.


----------



## frivofrugalista

CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.


Oh wow, this is gorgeous. And never knew strap doubled, makes it easier to carry. Thank you


----------



## CoachVB

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh wow, this is gorgeous. And never knew strap doubled, makes it easier to carry. Thank you



Thanks.  Straps are narrow but flat and lay lined up side by side on the shoulder.  Was very comfortable to me.


----------



## Wubbles

crystal-d said:


> Washed chambray medium B
> View attachment 2514233



Ooh I likey. Very nice!


----------



## arfmsu

sandyclaws said:


> wooooo! i was lucky and i found this baby on CRAIGSLIST!! new to me small black/light gold Phoebe....i'm in LOVE!



What a find! Congrats - she is beautiful! 



LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....



LOL - you are so funny! I love your drawings!  Congrats on your new beauty, too!



Binx8106 said:


> I just received my new (to me) petal/gray Willis from Ebay.
> I absolutely love the color and size of this style! It didn't come with the anniversary tags but that's okay.
> Definitely pleased with my first Coach bag.



Be careful - they are addicting!  Gorgeous choice for your first Coach. Congrats!



Droolingoverbag said:


> My humble Coach Family Portrait... Just want to share http://s879.photobucket.com/user/jerickson22200/library/



Thanks for sharing! That wristlet is super cute.


----------



## arfmsu

MKB0925 said:


> My new GQ small Phoebe got her yesterday. This is my first Phoebe...love her and the color! Sorry about the bad pic..came from my phone.



So pretty! Pic is fine - she is beautiful! 



angelic*ruin said:


> Some pretty Black Violet accessories to go with my Black Borough.  A continental wallet and matching wristlet.



Lovely pairing of the BV accessories and the black Borough. Love the fob, too! 



crystal-d said:


> Washed chambray medium B
> View attachment 2514233



So pretty!



CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> 
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.



Oh wow, this color is gorgeous! I really like how the strap can be doubled, too!


----------



## sunspray

CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> 
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.



Oh wow I love this! So simple and chic.


----------



## CoachVB

sunspray said:


> Oh wow I love this! So simple and chic.



It is a great little bag.


----------



## GatorMom

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....


----------



## GatorMom

Droolingoverbag said:


> My humble Coach Family Portrait... Just want to share http://s879.photobucket.com/user/jerickson22200/library/



 aww...my family is small too, but there's a LOT OF LOVE!


----------



## whateve

CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> 
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.


This color is breathtaking!


----------



## MKB0925

CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> 
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.



Love the doubled strap andbthe color is gorgeous!


----------



## CoachVB

whateve said:


> This color is breathtaking!



Don't you need this color?



MKB0925 said:


> Love the doubled strap and the color is gorgeous!



I love the color and the shoulder option.


----------



## bigal

CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> 
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.


WOW! what a color!  I love it so pretty!


----------



## zaara10

I thought these had all disappeared, but I scored a cute black penny bag on clearance at Macy's.


----------



## Droolingoverbag

GatorMom said:


> aww...my family is small too, but there's a LOT OF LOVE!


Thank you, they are usually my go to bag always especially the sling bag..... :worthy:


----------



## Camnagem

Thank you for this thread!  I love seeing all of these goodies in the same place, and I usually don't want to start my own reveal threads.

I LOVE this style and missed out on it last year.  I haven't stopped thinking about it, so I decided I finally had to have her.

Medium Cognac Candace:




I needed a smaller (but not tiny) wallet and when I saw this in person I knew I found the perfect solution.

Saffiano Leather Medium Continental Wallet in Love Red (which is not red at all IMO, lol):








Size comparison to accordion zip wallet:


----------



## bigal

Camnagem said:


> Thank you for this thread!  I love seeing all of these goodies in the same place, and I usually don't want to start my own reveal threads.
> 
> I LOVE this style and missed out on it last year.  I haven't stopped thinking about it, so I decided I finally had to have her.
> 
> Medium Cognac Candace:
> 
> View attachment 2515110
> 
> 
> I needed a smaller (but not tiny) wallet and when I saw this in person I knew I found the perfect solution.
> 
> Saffiano Leather Medium Continental Wallet in Love Red (which is not red at all IMO, lol):
> 
> View attachment 2515143
> 
> View attachment 2515145
> 
> View attachment 2515150
> 
> 
> Size comparison to accordion zip wallet:
> 
> View attachment 2515151
> 
> View attachment 2515152



Both are very pretty!


----------



## LauraTracy

Binx8106 said:


> I just received my new (to me) petal/gray Willis from Ebay.
> I absolutely love the color and size of this style! It didn't come with the anniversary tags but that's okay.
> Definitely pleased with my first Coach bag.



Congrats on your first bag! Love those colors together.


----------



## LauraTracy

MKB0925 said:


> My new GQ small Phoebe got her yesterday. This is my first Phoebe...love her and the color! Sorry about the bad pic..came from my phone.



Love that color! Gorgeous!


----------



## LauraTracy

angelic*ruin said:


> Some pretty Black Violet accessories to go with my Black Borough.  A continental wallet and matching wristlet.




Lovely colors! Love purple!






crystal-d said:


> Washed chambray medium B
> View attachment 2514233






Very pretty!




CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> 
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.


Another great color for Spring. Enjoy!


----------



## LauraTracy

zaara10 said:


> I thought these had all disappeared, but I scored a cute black penny bag on clearance at Macy's.
> View attachment 2514854
> View attachment 2514855



How adorable! Love the tassel!


----------



## elbgrl

Great thread!

My new PCE purchase:  Twisted leather universal case in peach rose:


----------



## LauraTracy

Camnagem said:


> Thank you for this thread!  I love seeing all of these goodies in the same place, and I usually don't want to start my own reveal threads.
> 
> I LOVE this style and missed out on it last year.  I haven't stopped thinking about it, so I decided I finally had to have her.
> 
> Medium Cognac Candace:
> 
> View attachment 2515110
> 
> 
> I needed a smaller (but not tiny) wallet and when I saw this in person I knew I found the perfect solution.
> 
> Saffiano Leather Medium Continental Wallet in Love Red (which is not red at all IMO, lol):
> 
> View attachment 2515143
> 
> View attachment 2515145
> 
> View attachment 2515150
> 
> 
> Size comparison to accordion zip wallet:
> 
> View attachment 2515151
> 
> View attachment 2515152



Love that cognac color. Very pretty! And I need that wallet. It probably matches my love red which note to Coach is actually called coral.


----------



## zaara10

(Reposted from phoebe clubhouse)
After keeping her for almost 1 week, gray quartz just wasn't getting my love. I took her back to the outlet today & wouldn't you just know it, there on the bottom shelf behind a zebra duffle was the phoebe I've been looking for, midnight oak! Yay!!!!! 
No question, this one's a keeper!  
(Btw, the prices are still 50/10)


----------



## LauraTracy

elbgrl said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My new PCE purchase:  Twisted leather universal case in peach rose:
> View attachment 2515228



Lovely!


----------



## LauraTracy

zaara10 said:


> (Reposted from phoebe clubhouse)
> After keeping her for almost 1 week, gray quartz just wasn't getting my love. I took her back to the outlet today & wouldn't you just know it, there on the bottom shelf behind a zebra duffle was the phoebe I've been looking for, midnight oak! Yay!!!!!
> No question, this one's a keeper!
> (Btw, the prices are still 50/10)
> View attachment 2515267



Congratulations! But you lost a point for kicking my zebra out of the way.   Great color!


----------



## whateve

CoachVB said:


> Don't you need this color?


 Well, I do have cornflower Hailey but that is a much lighter color. And this is actually my favorite color so I "need" it but I doubt DH will agree!


----------



## zaara10

LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations! But you lost a point for kicking my zebra out of the way.   Great color!



Thanks! That zebra duffle has been kicked around my outlet for a loooong time! A few months ago it was on the clearance wall but now it trotted back over to deletes! Lol


----------



## LauraTracy

zaara10 said:


> Thanks! That zebra duffle has been kicked around my outlet for a loooong time! A few months ago it was on the clearance wall but now it trotted back over to deletes! Lol



No!  I love the zebra! There's nothing wrong with getting a bit wild.


----------



## Camnagem

bigal said:


> Both are very pretty!



Thank you!



elbgrl said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My new PCE purchase:  Twisted leather universal case in peach rose



What a pretty color!



LauraTracy said:


> Love that cognac color. Very pretty! And I need that wallet. It probably matches my love red which note to Coach is actually called coral.



Thank you!  I agree on the "love red".  It's a great shade of rich coral and in no way red!


----------



## blkbeauti

This bag was just added to my collection.  I love it


----------



## blkbeauti

My sister purchased a coach bag this week as well


----------



## SoFloGirl

I got this as a Valentine's Day gift. Kylie Crossbody in Pink Scarlet. (I really couldn't capture the pink in the picture.)


----------



## elbgrl

LauraTracy said:


> Lovely!





Camnagem said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I agree on the "love red".  It's a great shade of rich coral and in no way red!



Thank you!


----------



## Kdisaster

Been picking up little items this month...


----------



## bigal

Kdisaster said:


> Been picking up little items this month...
> 
> View attachment 2515462



Very cute and handy to have!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Kdisaster said:


> Been picking up little items this month...
> 
> View attachment 2515462


I'm really loving that navy wristlet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Couple of smalls I picked up at the outlet today. 
View attachment 2515661


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Couple of smalls I picked up at the outlet today.
> View attachment 2515661



Very nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

angelic*ruin said:


> Some pretty Black Violet accessories to go with my Black Borough.  A continental wallet and matching wristlet.


Very pretty...I've been looking for some BV accessories, where did you find yours?


----------



## prettywoman36

Hi, does anyone have a saffiano peyton?? Thinking of getting one in black, need ur expert opinion


----------



## GA Peach

*Camnagem, *TWINS on Cognac Candace!   My matching Continental Zip Wallet from FOS.


----------



## Camnagem

GA Peach said:


> *Camnagem, *TWINS on Cognac Candace!   My matching Continental Zip Wallet from FOS.



Yay twins! 

Love your bag and the wallet too!  I may have to pick up a full size version as well, it's a great design.


----------



## brightheart

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Couple of smalls I picked up at the outlet today.
> View attachment 2515661





Kdisaster said:


> Been picking up little items this month...
> 
> View attachment 2515462



Very cute small items!


----------



## whateve

prettywoman36 said:


> Hi, does anyone have a saffiano peyton?? Thinking of getting one in black, need ur expert opinion


I have Saffiano peyton pocket tote in red. I like my MFF version better than the FP versions because of the outside pockets and the way the zipper goes from end to end.


----------



## prettywoman36

Do u have a pic of the peyton


----------



## bigal

GA Peach said:


> *Camnagem, *TWINS on Cognac Candace!   My matching Continental Zip Wallet from FOS.



Very classy!


----------



## LauraTracy

Kdisaster said:


> Been picking up little items this month...
> 
> View attachment 2515462



Love!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Couple of smalls I picked up at the outlet today.
> View attachment 2515661






Ooh love that croc!




GA Peach said:


> *Camnagem, *TWINS on Cognac Candace!   My matching Continental Zip Wallet from FOS.



I love that wallet!


----------



## cheapskate

whateve said:


> I have Saffiano peyton pocket tote in red. I like my MFF version better than the FP versions because of the outside pockets and the way the zipper goes from end to end.



I got the silver and gold because I like the style so much.  Definitely getting another color, just can't decide which one!


----------



## prettywoman36

Can u send sm pics, want to see


----------



## whateve

prettywoman36 said:


> Can u send sm pics, want to see


My Peyton saffiano pocket tote.


----------



## neonfiller

Fun thread! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I finally broke down and purchased a Candace along with a new pair if gloves.


----------



## gradrrt2011

COACH!!!! i love each and every one of my COACH bags


----------



## ecj*waxy

neonfiller said:


> Fun thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516520
> 
> I finally broke down and purchased a Candace along with a new pair if gloves.


Love those gloves...very nice!!!


----------



## abl13

Cute little outlet finds! Saffiano mini tanner and studded continental wallet:




I never thought MT would work for me but I think it's one of coach's best crossbodies! Most of them are too short for me to wear cross body (I'm 5'8"). Quick mod (ignore my hubby's messy office):


----------



## Sarah03

A group shot of my recent purchases:
View attachment 2516891

-Chalk/Marine large wristlet
-Champagne sequin wristlet
-pink glitter wristlet & ID skinny
-Ocelot iPhone 5 case

I love this thread!  So many cute things have been posted.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> A group shot of my recent purchases:
> View attachment 2516891
> 
> -Chalk/Marine large wristlet
> -Champagne sequin wristlet
> -pink glitter wristlet & ID skinny
> -Ocelot iPhone 5 case
> 
> I love this thread!  So many cute things have been posted.


Lots of sparkly beauty!


----------



## bigal

Sarah03 said:


> A group shot of my recent purchases:
> View attachment 2516891
> 
> -Chalk/Marine large wristlet
> -Champagne sequin wristlet
> -pink glitter wristlet & ID skinny
> -Ocelot iPhone 5 case
> 
> I love this thread!  So many cute things have been posted.



Ooo, pretty colors and shiny!


----------



## bigal

abl13 said:


> Cute little outlet finds! Saffiano mini tanner and studded continental wallet:
> 
> View attachment 2516712
> 
> 
> I never thought MT would work for me but I think it's one of coach's best crossbodies! Most of them are too short for me to wear cross body (I'm 5'8"). Quick mod (ignore my hubby's messy office):
> 
> View attachment 2516715



Love those together!


----------



## frivofrugalista

neonfiller said:


> Fun thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516520
> 
> I finally broke down and purchased a Candace along with a new pair if gloves.


That black on black is gorgy!


----------



## sandyclaws

arfmsu said:


> What a find! Congrats - she is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - you are so funny! I love your drawings!  Congrats on your new beauty, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful - they are addicting!  Gorgeous choice for your first Coach. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! That wristlet is super cute.



oh thanks!!! yes i LOOOOOOVE my small phoebe!! i got myself to actually only carry my wallet, large wristlet, and my glasses!! along with my lipstuff and inhaler in the lil pockets. The bag is a great and comfy shoulder bag and just is so squishy. cant believe how much i LOVE IT!


----------



## Lovefrommich

Scored today at the outlet ! They were still running the extra 10% and the wallet was on clearance !! First time seeing the op art needlepoint Madeline and wow ! They had one matching wallet ( it was fate!) and a few wristlets! The bag came to $124 the wallet $35 and the wristlet $19 !! I love matching stuff but usually can't afford it so I am just tickled !!!


----------



## Kdisaster

Lovefrommich said:


> Scored today at the outlet ! They were still running the extra 10% and the wallet was on clearance !! First time seeing the op art needlepoint Madeline and wow ! They had one matching wallet ( it was fate!) and a few wristlets! The bag came to $124 the wallet $35 and the wristlet $19 !! I love matching stuff but usually can't afford it so I am just tickled !!!




Pretty!!!!


----------



## bigal

Lovefrommich said:


> Scored today at the outlet ! They were still running the extra 10% and the wallet was on clearance !! First time seeing the op art needlepoint Madeline and wow ! They had one matching wallet ( it was fate!) and a few wristlets! The bag came to $124 the wallet $35 and the wristlet $19 !! I love matching stuff but usually can't afford it so I am just tickled !!!


How cool is that!  So much fun to finally get something you love all together!


----------



## GatorMom

I took Courtenay #2 back today. They didn't have anything that flipped my trigger, so I picked up a couple of key chains to soothe the pain


----------



## bigal

GatorMom said:


> I took Courtenay #2 back today. They didn't have anything that flipped my trigger, so I picked up a couple of key chains to soothe the pain
> 
> View attachment 2518322
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518323
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518325


Adorable!


----------



## GatorMom

Lovefrommich said:


> Scored today at the outlet ! They were still running the extra 10% and the wallet was on clearance !! First time seeing the op art needlepoint Madeline and wow ! They had one matching wallet ( it was fate!) and a few wristlets! The bag came to $124 the wallet $35 and the wristlet $19 !! I love matching stuff but usually can't afford it so I am just tickled !!!




Yay for matching stuff!!


----------



## coachie mama

GatorMom said:


> I took Courtenay #2 back today. They didn't have anything that flipped my trigger, so I picked up a couple of key chains to soothe the pain
> 
> View attachment 2518322
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518323
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518325



so cute!


----------



## Elsee

My newest love, Spectator Saffiano Madeline in Violet and my new fobs:


----------



## bigal

Elsee said:


> My newest love, Spectator Saffiano Madeline in Violet and my new fobs:



Very pretty!  Love the fobs!


----------



## Elsee

bigal said:


> Very pretty!  Love the fobs!



Thanks! Yeah, I think the fobs are really cute too.


----------



## katierose

Lovefrommich said:


> Scored today at the outlet ! They were still running the extra 10% and the wallet was on clearance !! First time seeing the op art needlepoint Madeline and wow ! They had one matching wallet ( it was fate!) and a few wristlets! The bag came to $124 the wallet $35 and the wristlet $19 !! I love matching stuff but usually can't afford it so I am just tickled !!!



Nice set! congrats on finding them all.


----------



## katierose

neonfiller said:


> Fun thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516520
> 
> I finally broke down and purchased a Candace along with a new pair if gloves.



So pretty!



abl13 said:


> Cute little outlet finds! Saffiano mini tanner and studded continental wallet:
> 
> View attachment 2516712
> 
> 
> I never thought MT would work for me but I think it's one of coach's best crossbodies! Most of them are too short for me to wear cross body (I'm 5'8"). Quick mod (ignore my hubby's messy office):
> 
> View attachment 2516715



Cute! Love the wallet, too.



Elsee said:


> My newest love, Spectator Saffiano Madeline in Violet and my new fobs:



Great color!


----------



## Elsee

katierose said:


> Great color!


Thanks, I love the color!


----------



## Trudysmom

Elsee said:


> My newest love, Spectator Saffiano Madeline in Violet and my new fobs:


I love that pattern of the key fob. LOVE the tiny tassel!!! I smile every time I get my wallet and small bag from my purses.


----------



## bigal

Trudysmom said:


> I love that pattern of the key fob. LOVE the tiny tassel!!! I smile every time I get my wallet and small bag from my purses.



So pretty together!


----------



## asl_bebes

It's been a while since I have bought a bag ... found this cutie at the outlet, perfect for my upcoming spring break vacation


----------



## Elsee

Trudysmom said:


> I love that pattern of the key fob. LOVE the tiny tassel!!! I smile every time I get my wallet and small bag from my purses.


That fob looks perfect on your Willis!! And I love the matching accessories...I can see why they make you smile!


----------



## Sarah03

Elsee said:


> My newest love, Spectator Saffiano Madeline in Violet and my new fobs:




Ahh the violet is TDF!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

asl_bebes said:


> It's been a while since I have bought a bag ... found this cutie at the outlet, perfect for my upcoming spring break vacation


That is a little cutie! Loving it!


----------



## GatorMom

Elsee said:


> My newest love, Spectator Saffiano Madeline in Violet and my new fobs:


----------



## angelic*ruin

Trudysmom said:


> I love that pattern of the key fob. LOVE the tiny tassel!!! I smile every time I get my wallet and small bag from my purses.



Pretty !!!!


----------



## angelic*ruin

Just received my PCE order today.  A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet.  I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories.  Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.










http://s208.photobucket.com/user/angelicruin/media/DSC_0126_zps15134dcd.jpg.html


----------



## SoFloGirl

angelic*ruin said:


> Just received my PCE order today.  A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet.  I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories.  Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/angelicruin/media/DSC_0126_zps15134dcd.jpg.html



I love these! Thanks for sharing. 
That crossbody is so nice.


----------



## bigal

angelic*ruin said:


> Just received my PCE order today.  A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet.  I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories.  Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/angelicruin/media/DSC_0126_zps15134dcd.jpg.html



Very cool!  Love them together


----------



## coachie mama

angelic*ruin said:


> Just received my PCE order today.  A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet.  I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories.  Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/angelicruin/media/DSC_0126_zps15134dcd.jpg.html




the red color is gorgeous and the dotted wallet is adorable! looks great together.


----------



## GatorMom

Trudysmom said:


> I love that pattern of the key fob. LOVE the tiny tassel!!! I smile every time I get my wallet and small bag from my purses.




I have the heart pattern! The tiny tassel got me, too LOL


----------



## GatorMom

angelic*ruin said:


> Just received my PCE order today.  A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet.  I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories.  Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/angelicruin/media/DSC_0126_zps15134dcd.jpg.html





Ooooohhhh I like that!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Elsee said:


> My newest love, Spectator Saffiano Madeline in Violet and my new fobs:


So pretty!


----------



## Camnagem

angelic*ruin said:


> Just received my PCE order today.  A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet.  I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories.  Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.



Congrats!  Love both!  That crossbody is on my list now, it seems so handy.


----------



## Coconut lover

CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> 
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.



Pretty.  This one looks most like a real 'cornflower' blue to me of all the Coach 'cornflower' blue purses.  EnjoY!


----------



## Younglove

sandyclaws said:


> wooooo! i was lucky and i found this baby on CRAIGSLIST!! new to me small black/light gold Phoebe....i'm in LOVE!



Omgomgomg luckiest find ever! Did you get a steal of a price?!


----------



## Elsee

Sarah03 said:


> Ahh the violet is TDF!!


Thanks, I think so too. I just love everything about this bag!


GatorMom said:


>





frivofrugalista said:


> So pretty!


Thanks! I love her!


----------



## Elsee

asl_bebes said:


> It's been a while since I have bought a bag ... found this cutie at the outlet, perfect for my upcoming spring break vacation


Congratulations--great find! And enjoy your Spring break!


angelic*ruin said:


> Just received my PCE order today.  A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet.  I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories.  Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/angelicruin/media/DSC_0126_zps15134dcd.jpg.html



Congrats! They're both great!


----------



## sandyclaws

Younglove said:


> Omgomgomg luckiest find ever! Did you get a steal of a price?!



thanks girl!! i've been using Phoebe since i got here!! cant move out LOL  i actually didn't have to pay  i was able to find a bag in my collection to trade for the phoebe (i let my ikat glam tote go for Phoebe...totally worth it i think)


----------



## CoachVB

Coconut lover said:


> Pretty.  This one looks most like a real 'cornflower' blue to me of all the Coach 'cornflower' blue purses.  EnjoY!



Thank you.  She is going to Dillard's sale with me today.  This bag is so easy carry.


----------



## Younglove

sandyclaws said:


> thanks girl!! i've been using Phoebe since i got here!! cant move out LOL  i actually didn't have to pay  i was able to find a bag in my collection to trade for the phoebe (i let my ikat glam tote go for Phoebe...totally worth it i think)


 that's is crazy! I would never trade a phoebe for a glam tote! Lol you got lucky  totally worth it!


----------



## Trudysmom

I posted in the New WIllis Thread but here is my newest New Willis. I had collected the purses in the group picture and got the black one today in the mail. I rarely use black but I wanted to get the black also. I didn't want to make a new group picture because it is hard to get all of the handles to stay up at the same time, ha. 

Here is my new black one and below are the other ones I have collected. I love New Willis.


----------



## bigal

Trudysmom said:


> I posted in the New WIllis Thread but here is my newest New Willis. I had collected the purses in the group picture and got the black one today in the mail. I rarely use black but I wanted to get the black also. I didn't want to make a new group picture because it is hard to get all of the handles to stay up at the same time, ha.
> 
> Here is my new black one and below are the other ones I have collected. I love New Willis.



They are all super cute!


----------



## CoachVB

Thanks to a great friend, Scarlet Phoebe arrived today.


----------



## Wubbles

Nothing spectacular. Madison Needlepoint OP Art Small Wristlet arrived from FOS. It's my first wristlet so I was surprised that this 'small' is actually pretty roomy and could fit quite a bit!


----------



## bigal

CoachVB said:


> Thanks to a great friend, Scarlet Phoebe arrived today.



Beautiful!


----------



## bigal

Wubbles said:


> Nothing spectacular. Madison Needlepoint OP Art Small Wristlet arrived from FOS. It's my first wristlet so I was surprised that this 'small' is actually pretty roomy and could fit quite a bit!



Very cute, it is amazing how much you can fit in those.


----------



## CoachVB

bigal said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.  So happy to have it.


----------



## whateve

Trudysmom said:


> I love that pattern of the key fob. LOVE the tiny tassel!!! I smile every time I get my wallet and small bag from my purses.


It was this picture that made me get that keyfob! The little tassel threw me over the edge. Now I just have to find the right bag for it.


----------



## lanta1999

My recent purchases. Bought the Phoebe a month ago. The rest I got last weekend at the outlet for my birthday.I might return the Madison n/s satchel. It's a little big for me but I love the color.the legacy clutch was a deal for $36.


----------



## lanta1999

More pics


----------



## bigal

lanta1999 said:


> More pics


Beautiful!  Love them!


----------



## angelic*ruin

SoFloGirl said:


> I love these! Thanks for sharing.
> That crossbody is so nice.





bigal said:


> Very cool!  Love them together





coachie mama said:


> the red color is gorgeous and the dotted wallet is adorable! looks great together.





GatorMom said:


> Ooooohhhh I like that!





Camnagem said:


> Congrats!  Love both!  That crossbody is on my list now, it seems so handy.





Elsee said:


> Congratulations--great find! And enjoy your Spring break!
> 
> Congrats! They're both great!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Trudysmom

whateve said:


> It was this picture that made me get that keyfob! The little tassel threw me over the edge. Now I just have to find the right bag for it.


Yes, that tassel is TOO CUTE!


----------



## katierose

Very happy with my latest order, the Bleecker croc pinnacle carryall. Excellent craftsmanship and the leather is so nice. The lighter colored leather is vachetta.


----------



## CoachVB

lanta1999 said:


> My recent purchases. Bought the Phoebe a month ago. The rest I got last weekend at the outlet for my birthday.I might return the Madison n/s satchel. It's a little big for me but I love the color.the legacy clutch was a deal for $36.



Great colors.


----------



## CoachVB

katierose said:


> Very happy with my latest order, the Bleecker croc pinnacle carryall. Excellent craftsmanship and the leather is so nice. The lighter colored leather is vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 2521273
> 
> View attachment 2521274



That is one gorgeous bag.  Vachetta will age beautifully.


----------



## bigal

katierose said:


> Very happy with my latest order, the Bleecker croc pinnacle carryall. Excellent craftsmanship and the leather is so nice. The lighter colored leather is vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 2521273
> 
> View attachment 2521274



Beautiful!  I keep staring at this online!


----------



## zaara10

katierose said:


> Very happy with my latest order, the Bleecker croc pinnacle carryall. Excellent craftsmanship and the leather is so nice. The lighter colored leather is vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 2521273
> 
> View attachment 2521274



This is gorgeous!


----------



## zaara10

lanta1999 said:


> My recent purchases. Bought the Phoebe a month ago. The rest I got last weekend at the outlet for my birthday.I might return the Madison n/s satchel. It's a little big for me but I love the color.the legacy clutch was a deal for $36.



Is that a bv phoebe? The purple looks so different here. So pretty! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lanta1999

zaara10 said:


> Is that a bv phoebe? The purple looks so different here. So pretty! Enjoy your goodies!



It's cranberry phoebe. I love it!


----------



## selectah

Gorgeous!


----------



## coachie mama

lanta1999 said:


> My recent purchases. Bought the Phoebe a month ago. The rest I got last weekend at the outlet for my birthday.I might return the Madison n/s satchel. It's a little big for me but I love the color.the legacy clutch was a deal for $36.



Beautiful goodies!
Is the Phoebe a small or regular?
I'm sorry it's too big for you. I'm actually stalking the NS satchel on ebay. How is the weight of the bag? Heavy?


----------



## coachie mama

CoachVB said:


> Thanks to a great friend, Scarlet Phoebe arrived today.



The color is gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## coachie mama

A like-new Carrie I got off ebay


----------



## frivofrugalista

Trudysmom said:


> I posted in the New WIllis Thread but here is my newest New Willis. I had collected the purses in the group picture and got the black one today in the mail. I rarely use black but I wanted to get the black also. I didn't want to make a new group picture because it is hard to get all of the handles to stay up at the same time, ha.
> 
> Here is my new black one and below are the other ones I have collected. I love New Willis.



Beautiful family and great new addition!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachVB said:


> Thanks to a great friend, Scarlet Phoebe arrived today.


Congrats CVB


----------



## luv_bagz

My compact small wallets &#128522;


----------



## bigal

coachie mama said:


> A like-new Carrie I got off ebay



Those Carrie's sure are classy!  Very pretty find!


----------



## bigal

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 2521753
> 
> 
> My compact small wallets &#128522;



Very nice!  Those will be handy!


----------



## CoachVB

coachie mama said:


> The color is gorgeous! Love it!



Thank you.  That Madison leather is so nice.



coachie mama said:


> A like-new Carrie I got off ebay



I love the texture of that Carrie.  Congrats.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

My 2 new lovelies.  Bleecker Cooper in Grey Birch and MFF Avery drawstring.  Its not often I'm drawn to an MFF bag but this one is done so well.  Gorgeous leather but not too heavy and I love the lining.  I really miss the fun linings Coach used to use in their FP bags.  And Cooper....love, love this pebbled leather!  Can't wait for her to soften even more.  And I think the price is really good for what you get in this bag.


----------



## lanta1999

coachie mama said:


> Beautiful goodies!
> Is the Phoebe a small or regular?
> I'm sorry it's too big for you. I'm actually stalking the NS satchel on ebay. How is the weight of the bag? Heavy?



The n/s satchel is a little heavy.another reason why she might get returned. Phoebe is regular size and she is big ,too but she is so squishy and lightweight that it doesn't' bother me.


----------



## GA Peach

coachie mama said:


> A like-new Carrie I got off ebay


 

Very nice!


----------



## coachie mama

lanta1999 said:


> The n/s satchel is a little heavy.another reason why she might get returned. Phoebe is regular size and she is big ,too but she is so squishy and lightweight that it doesn't' bother me.



thank you!


----------



## katierose

CoachVB said:


> That is one gorgeous bag.  Vachetta will age beautifully.




Thank you! Looking forward to seeing the vachetta patina.



bigal said:


> Beautiful!  I keep staring at this online!




Thank you!



zaara10 said:


> This is gorgeous!





Thank you!


----------



## LauraTracy

coachie mama said:


> A like-new Carrie I got off ebay


 
I love the Carrie bag!  Congratulations!



luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 2521753
> 
> 
> My compact small wallets &#55357;&#56842;


 
Two cuties!



Coachie1975 said:


> My 2 new lovelies. Bleecker Cooper in Grey Birch and MFF Avery drawstring. Its not often I'm drawn to an MFF bag but this one is done so well. Gorgeous leather but not too heavy and I love the lining. I really miss the fun linings Coach used to use in their FP bags. And Cooper....love, love this pebbled leather! Can't wait for her to soften even more. And I think the price is really good for what you get in this bag.


 
Wow!  Double the goodies.  Enjoy them!


----------



## LauraTracy

lanta1999 said:


> More pics


 
Love all the colors!



katierose said:


> Very happy with my latest order, the Bleecker croc pinnacle carryall. Excellent craftsmanship and the leather is so nice. The lighter colored leather is vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 2521273
> 
> View attachment 2521274


 
I love the contrast with this bag.  Very nice!


----------



## LauraTracy

Trudysmom said:


> I posted in the New WIllis Thread but here is my newest New Willis. I had collected the purses in the group picture and got the black one today in the mail. I rarely use black but I wanted to get the black also. I didn't want to make a new group picture because it is hard to get all of the handles to stay up at the same time, ha.
> 
> Here is my new black one and below are the other ones I have collected. I love New Willis.


 
Wow when you love a bag, you love a bag!  Congratulations on the latest addition!



CoachVB said:


> Thanks to a great friend, Scarlet Phoebe arrived today.


 
I love this bag in this color!  Beautiful!



Wubbles said:


> Nothing spectacular. Madison Needlepoint OP Art Small Wristlet arrived from FOS. It's my first wristlet so I was surprised that this 'small' is actually pretty roomy and could fit quite a bit!


 
Nice!  It looks like it fits a good bit.


----------



## LauraTracy

Trudysmom said:


> I love that pattern of the key fob. LOVE the tiny tassel!!! I smile every time I get my wallet and small bag from my purses.


 
OMG!  The cutest reveal ever!  I love this!  So me!



asl_bebes said:


> It's been a while since I have bought a bag ... found this cutie at the outlet, perfect for my upcoming spring break vacation


 
I like those two colors together. Not sure what that darker one is but I like it!



angelic*ruin said:


> Just received my PCE order today. A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet. I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories. Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/angelicruin/media/DSC_0126_zps15134dcd.jpg.html




I am in love!  I love red!


----------



## LauraTracy

Lovefrommich said:


> Scored today at the outlet ! They were still running the extra 10% and the wallet was on clearance !! First time seeing the op art needlepoint Madeline and wow ! They had one matching wallet ( it was fate!) and a few wristlets! The bag came to $124 the wallet $35 and the wristlet $19 !! I love matching stuff but usually can't afford it so I am just tickled !!!


 
How cool!  I don't think I've ever seen Madde in the darker print.  I love the matchy matchy.  And those prices?  I need to shop with you!



GatorMom said:


> I took Courtenay #2 back today. They didn't have anything that flipped my trigger, so I picked up a couple of key chains to soothe the pain
> 
> View attachment 2518322
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518323
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518325


 
I want the doggy!  So cute!  I need a store that sells these keychains near me.  So jealous of everyone's cute fobs...



Elsee said:


> My newest love, Spectator Saffiano Madeline in Violet and my new fobs:


 
That FOB so matches Ms Madeline.  Gorgeous, gorgeous purse.  I want this for my birthday so please send it to me.


----------



## katierose

coachie mama said:


> A like-new Carrie I got off ebay




I love Carrie, especially this one in black!



luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 2521753
> 
> 
> My compact small wallets &#128522;




Cute wallets!



Coachie1975 said:


> My 2 new lovelies.  Bleecker Cooper in Grey Birch and MFF Avery drawstring.  Its not often I'm drawn to an MFF bag but this one is done so well.  Gorgeous leather but not too heavy and I love the lining.  I really miss the fun linings Coach used to use in their FP bags.  And Cooper....love, love this pebbled leather!  Can't wait for her to soften even more.  And I think the price is really good for what you get in this bag.





Two nice bags! Love that grey birch color.


----------



## CoachVB

LauraTracy said:


> I love this bag in this color!  Beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## ecj*waxy

coachie mama said:


> A like-new Carrie I got off ebay


This is beautiful!!!  Black leather with gold hardware is one of my favorite combinations.  Enjoy!


----------



## coachie mama

I don't know how to quote multiple posts, but thanks! I love Carrie, too!


----------



## Elsee

LauraTracy said:


> That FOB so matches Ms Madeline.  Gorgeous, gorgeous purse.  I want this for my birthday so please send it to me.


LOL!  Thank you, I think she is gorgeous too!! And I was happy when I got her home and realized that I had that fob!  Happy Birthday! artyhat: I hope that you get your Maddie! My b-day is coming up too -- March 18.


----------



## Sarah03

This beautiful lady arrived at my doorstep today. I got her from a wonderful ebayer (if you're also a TPFer, a huge thank you)!!  I saw someone carrying this bag and I've been in love ever since... Now she's mine!  Lindsey in Silver/Black:
View attachment 2524223


----------



## GA Peach

Here's my "new to me" Black Cherry Tanner that I won on eBay last week....well not sure I can say "won" if I was the only bidder!


----------



## CoachVB

Sarah03 said:


> This beautiful lady arrived at my doorstep today. I got her from a wonderful ebayer (if you're also a TPFer, a huge thank you)!!  I saw someone carrying this bag and I've been in love ever since... Now she's mine!  Lindsey in Silver/Black:
> View attachment 2524223



Beautiful leather.  Congrats



GA Peach said:


> Here's my "new to me" Black Cherry Tanner that I won on eBay last week....well not sure I can say "won" if I was the only bidder!



Hey, nobody was gonna bid against you!  Lovely color.  Enjoy.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Coachie1975 said:


> My 2 new lovelies.  Bleecker Cooper in Grey Birch and MFF Avery drawstring.  Its not often I'm drawn to an MFF bag but this one is done so well.  Gorgeous leather but not too heavy and I love the lining.  I really miss the fun linings Coach used to use in their FP bags.  And Cooper....love, love this pebbled leather!  Can't wait for her to soften even more.  And I think the price is really good for what you get in this bag.


Love that Cooper! I'm a big pebbled leather fan so I have a feeling I'll cave and buy one this year.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

GA Peach said:


> Here's my "new to me" Black Cherry Tanner that I won on eBay last week....well not sure I can say "won" if I was the only bidder!


Congratulations! What a beauty of a bag.


----------



## LauraTracy

Sarah03 said:


> This beautiful lady arrived at my doorstep today. I got her from a wonderful ebayer (if you're also a TPFer, a huge thank you)!!  I saw someone carrying this bag and I've been in love ever since... Now she's mine!  Lindsey in Silver/Black:
> View attachment 2524223



Love this bag.  Pretty and classy!







GA Peach said:


> Here's my "new to me" Black Cherry Tanner that I won on eBay last week....well not sure I can say "won" if I was the only bidder!



Love this color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> This beautiful lady arrived at my doorstep today. I got her from a wonderful ebayer (if you're also a TPFer, a huge thank you)!!  I saw someone carrying this bag and I've been in love ever since... Now she's mine!  Lindsey in Silver/Black:
> View attachment 2524223


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!  I love how the leather on these shimmers in the light.  I just got a new to me black Sophia and she shimmers in the light in the same way.  Love it.




GA Peach said:


> Here's my "new to me" Black Cherry Tanner that I won on eBay last week....well not sure I can say "won" if I was the only bidder!


 Beautiful!  Is thie the regular sized Tanner or the Mini Tanner?  Black Cherry is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## GA Peach

Beautiful!  Is thie the regular sized Tanner or the Mini Tanner?  Black Cherry is beautiful!  Congrats![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's the regular size......I've been trolling eBay for Legacy items since the pickings are getting slim in the outlets these days.


----------



## Allykat723

Took these pics the other night...

New seamist Preston and the Poppy Oxford....

The Preston is gorgeous but the first words out of my daughter's mouth was "mom it looks like the mint ice cream from Coldstone" LOL.   I'm going to think about keeping her or waiting to see if she comes in the cornflower color


----------



## jan1124

Allykat723 said:


> Took these pics the other night...
> 
> New seamist Preston and the Poppy Oxford....
> 
> The Preston is gorgeous but the first words out of my daughter's mouth was "mom it looks like the mint ice cream from Coldstone" LOL.   I'm going to think about keeping her or waiting to see if she comes in the cornflower color



Sea Mist is gorgeous! Think Tiffanys...not Coldstone!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

Allykat723 said:


> Took these pics the other night...
> 
> New seamist Preston and the Poppy Oxford....
> 
> The Preston is gorgeous but the first words out of my daughter's mouth was "mom it looks like the mint ice cream from Coldstone" LOL.   I'm going to think about keeping her or waiting to see if she comes in the cornflower color



I love that seamist the more you guys show it off. Great color! And I've always loved the poppy.  She was almost my first Coach bag.  Beautiful purses!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Allykat723 said:


> Took these pics the other night...
> 
> New seamist Preston and the Poppy Oxford....
> 
> The Preston is gorgeous but the first words out of my daughter's mouth was "mom it looks like the mint ice cream from Coldstone" LOL.   I'm going to think about keeping her or waiting to see if she comes in the cornflower color


Lol...love it!


----------



## Riezky

Today's outlet haul...Scarlet small Phoebe, Saff small Sadie in Violet, and apparently a new cat cave.


----------



## Kdisaster

Riezky said:


> Today's outlet haul...Scarlet small Phoebe, Saff small Sadie in Violet, and apparently a new cat cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526205




Lolol.... Your cat has great taste! 

Gahhhh!!! That violet sadie is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Riezky said:


> Today's outlet haul...Scarlet small Phoebe, Saff small Sadie in Violet, and apparently a new cat cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526205


Awww...love the cat cave! The bags are nice, too!  Congrats!


----------



## coachie mama

Riezky said:


> Today's outlet haul...Scarlet small Phoebe, Saff small Sadie in Violet, and apparently a new cat cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526205



Love the bags, especially scarlet Phoebe 
cat is adorable!


----------



## jailnurse93

Sarah03 said:


> This beautiful lady arrived at my doorstep today. I got her from a wonderful ebayer (if you're also a TPFer, a huge thank you)!!  I saw someone carrying this bag and I've been in love ever since... Now she's mine!  Lindsey in Silver/Black:
> View attachment 2524223



The leather on this looks fabulous!


----------



## Sarah03

Riezky said:


> Today's outlet haul...Scarlet small Phoebe, Saff small Sadie in Violet, and apparently a new cat cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526205




Aww sweet kitty 

Love your new bags. The violet Sadie is so pretty!


----------



## bobbyjean

Dotted cosmetic bag....signature universal case for phone and coral passport case for passport and gift cards and store reward cards.


----------



## Sarah03

jailnurse93 said:


> The leather on this looks fabulous!




Thank you!  It's so wonderful


----------



## Sarah03

bobbyjean said:


> Dotted cosmetic bag....signature universal case for phone and coral passport case for passport and gift cards and store reward cards.




Cute!  The coral color is so pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!  I love how the leather on these shimmers in the light.  I just got a new to me black Sophia and she shimmers in the light in the same way.  Love it.
> 
> !




Thank you!  I agree, The leather is really great on these bags!  Congrats on your Sophia!  It's such a great satchel!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Riezky said:


> Today's outlet haul...Scarlet small Phoebe, Saff small Sadie in Violet, and apparently a new cat cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526205


I love this Sadie.



bobbyjean said:


> Dotted cosmetic bag....signature universal case for phone and coral passport case for passport and gift cards and store reward cards.


Well coordinated. I adore that dotted.


----------



## bobbyjean

Sarah03 said:


> Cute!  The coral color is so pretty!



I agree...I didn't know how pretty the coral was until I got this!


----------



## bobbyjean

frivofrugalista said:


> I love this Sadie.
> 
> 
> Well coordinated. I adore that dotted.



I like to coordinate stuff! The dotted things make me happy! I pre ordered a dotted scarf I saw in the Coach store the other day and can pick it up this Friday when PCE starts! Thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

bobbyjean said:


> I like to coordinate stuff! The dotted things make me happy! I pre ordered a dotted scarf I saw in the Coach store the other day and can pick it up this Friday when PCE starts! Thanks!


Well thanks! I'm a sucker for scarves, now I have to check it out!


----------



## bobbyjean

frivofrugalista said:


> Well thanks! I'm a sucker for scarves, now I have to check it out!



I was there to return a bag and was actually looking at two other beautiful scarves and I just happened to see a blue dotted one tied on a bag! It's cute and happy and dotted!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

bobbyjean said:


> Dotted cosmetic bag....signature universal case for phone and coral passport case for passport and gift cards and store reward cards.


All three looks so pretty together!!!  I love the Dotted cosmetic bag...so cute!


----------



## ecj*waxy

I really wish spring would get here so I could carry this...Madison Pintuck Hobo in Peach Rose.


----------



## zaara10

Riezky said:


> Today's outlet haul...Scarlet small Phoebe, Saff small Sadie in Violet, and apparently a new cat cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526205



Lovely! I really want a violet Sadie!


----------



## bobbyjean

ecj*waxy said:


> All three looks so pretty together!!!  I love the Dotted cosmetic bag...so cute!



Thank you!!


----------



## bobbyjean

ecj*waxy said:


> I really wish spring would get here so I could carry this...Madison Pintuck Hobo in Peach Rose.



Those pintucks are an amazing detail on this bag and the color is so soft and pretty! Yes...come on spring!


----------



## Sarah03

ecj*waxy said:


> I really wish spring would get here so I could carry this...Madison Pintuck Hobo in Peach Rose.




Beautiful!


----------



## LauraTracy

Riezky said:


> Today's outlet haul...Scarlet small Phoebe, Saff small Sadie in Violet, and apparently a new cat cave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526205



Wow your outlet is better than mine. Congrats!  Love the cat.  Reminds me of my dog who tore apart every bag I ever brought home looking for her new toy or treat that was usually there for her.  
So sweet!






bobbyjean said:


> Dotted cosmetic bag....signature universal case for phone and coral passport case for passport and gift cards and store reward cards.[/QUOTE
> Love the dotted and these colors.  Beautiful!


----------



## LauraTracy

ecj*waxy said:


> I really wish spring would get here so I could carry this...Madison Pintuck Hobo in Peach Rose.



Beautiful! I was wondering when someone would show one.  Love the color and the pintuck.


----------



## ecj*waxy

bobbyjean said:


> Those pintucks are an amazing detail on this bag and the color is so soft and pretty! Yes...come on spring!





Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!





LauraTracy said:


> Beautiful! I was wondering when someone would show one.  Love the color and the pintuck.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Lovefrommich

A few scores in the past few days ! 

Consignment store near me majorly underpriced this wallet so I had to get it ! They also have cash Friday 20% off so it was only $13  that's right $13 !! And it doesn't even look used !


----------



## Lovefrommich

Peeked at Lord and Taylor and they had some stuff marked 50% off and u could use the 15% off coupon so I got the black violet Madeline for less than $130 !!! I had her before from a PCE 25% but returned her due to worry about the hardware on the front. Been thinking of her ever since lol


----------



## LauraTracy

Lovefrommich said:


> A few scores in the past few days !
> 
> Consignment store near me majorly underpriced this wallet so I had to get it ! They also have cash Friday 20% off so it was only $13  that's right $13 !! And it doesn't even look used !



Love it! My outlet had the matching mini purse.  So cute!


----------



## Sarah03

Lovefrommich said:


> A few scores in the past few days !
> 
> Consignment store near me majorly underpriced this wallet so I had to get it ! They also have cash Friday 20% off so it was only $13  that's right $13 !! And it doesn't even look used !




That is amazing!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Riezky

Kdisaster said:


> Lolol.... Your cat has great taste!
> 
> Gahhhh!!! That violet sadie is gorgeous!!!!





ecj*waxy said:


> Awww...love the cat cave! The bags are nice, too!  Congrats!





coachie mama said:


> Love the bags, especially scarlet Phoebe
> cat is adorable!





Sarah03 said:


> Aww sweet kitty
> 
> Love your new bags. The violet Sadie is so pretty!





frivofrugalista said:


> I love this Sadie.



Thank you! I went in wanting a mini satchel, but saw those two and . Lol, the cat must have great taste, he tried to eat poor Sadie shortly after that picture was taken... 

ecj*waxy, that hobo is gorgeous! Loving everything in that color.


----------



## Riezky

zaara10 said:


> Lovely! I really want a violet Sadie!





LauraTracy said:


> Wow your outlet is better than mine. Congrats!  Love the cat.  Reminds me of my dog who tore apart every bag I ever brought home looking for her new toy or treat that was usually there for her.
> So sweet!



Missed your posts, thank you! I didn't realize just how pretty that Sadie is till I saw it in person. That was actually my first trip to the outlet, if it's like that all the time I might be in trouble, lol. 

Aww, my cat thinks everything contains food for him too. It just becomes a problem with situations like the aforementioned trying to eat Sadie, lol.


----------



## Allykat723

LauraTracy said:


> I love that seamist the more you guys show it off. Great color! And I've always loved the poppy.  She was almost my first Coach bag.  Beautiful purses!





frivofrugalista said:


> Lol...love it!





jan1124 said:


> Sea Mist is gorgeous! Think Tiffanys...not Coldstone!!!



Thank you all 

Going to keep the tags on Miss Seamist for a bit, I wish she was a smidge more blue (I keep thinking I wish she was Robin's Egg from last year).  On a positive note, the size of the Preston is just perfect for me.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Riezky said:


> ecj*waxy, that hobo is gorgeous! Loving everything in that color.


Thank you!   Me, too!


----------



## Jonathans_mama

I went to the outlet today - something I only do 2-3 times a year because there aren't any close to me.  This weekend we went away for some r&r and wouldn't you know it, there's an outlet right down the street.  

As my luck would have it, they jacked up the prices, so while there were many great things I would have liked to take home, priced left something to be desired.  I still managed to get some bargains though:

Two pony scarves, $7 and $10:



Madison slim python wallet, $66:




Another wallet - older style and I have no idea what it is but it goes perfectly with my gold/black exotic Madeline, only $36:



Finally - and this one I am not sure about - Madison gathered leather mini Satchel, $165:




I have no going out bags and love this one.  But I hoped it would be closer to $100.  Keeping my fingers crosses that they mark down in the next two weeks and I can make an almost hour-long trek for a price adjustment.  

The one purchase that didn't quite happen was the Madison hobo in chestnut.  They had one - I am guessing a FP return, but it had a scratch.  Not a terrible one, yet a scratch is a scratch.  It was $200 and they were willing to give 10% off for that but for a bag that wasn't perfect that still felt like a lot. So I passed. Not sure if I made the right decision.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bigal

Gorgeous finds!  The mini satchel is perfect for evenings out.


----------



## coachie mama

Jonathans_mama said:


> I went to the outlet today - something I only do 2-3 times a year because there aren't any close to me.  This weekend we went away for some r&r and wouldn't you know it, there's an outlet right down the street.
> 
> As my luck would have it, they jacked up the prices, so while there were many great things I would have liked to take home, priced left something to be desired.  I still managed to get some bargains though:
> 
> Two pony scarves, $7 and $10:
> View attachment 2527611
> 
> 
> Madison slim python wallet, $66:
> View attachment 2527613
> View attachment 2527617
> 
> 
> Another wallet - older style and I have no idea what it is but it goes perfectly with my gold/black exotic Madeline, only $36:
> View attachment 2527618
> 
> 
> Finally - and this one I am not sure about - Madison gathered leather mini Satchel, $165:
> View attachment 2527620
> View attachment 2527621
> 
> 
> I have no going out bags and love this one.  But I hoped it would be closer to $100.  Keeping my fingers crosses that they mark down in the next two weeks and I can make an almost hour-long trek for a price adjustment.
> 
> The one purchase that didn't quite happen was the Madison hobo in chestnut.  They had one - I am guessing a FP return, but it had a scratch.  Not a terrible one, yet a scratch is a scratch.  It was $200 and they were willing to give 10% off for that but for a bag that wasn't perfect that still felt like a lot. So I passed. Not sure if I made the right decision.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



the mini satchel is gorgeous! love the wallets, too. and great deals on those scarves!


----------



## CeeBe

Lovefrommich said:


> Peeked at Lord and Taylor and they had some stuff marked 50% off and u could use the 15% off coupon so I got the black violet Madeline for less than $130 !!! I had her before from a PCE 25% but returned her due to worry about the hardware on the front. Been thinking of her ever since lol




Well that's interesting to know you returned your black violet Madeline. I seem to recall seeing you at the outlet shopping and using that exact Madeline. And you had posted a big thread on how the SA's had questioned you about returns??  Do you need any more explanation?


----------



## Lovefrommich

CeeBe said:


> Well that's interesting to know you returned your black violet Madeline. I seem to recall seeing you at the outlet shopping and using that exact Madeline. And you had posted a big thread on how the SA's had questioned you about returns??  Do you need any more explanation?



The bv Madeline you saw me with at the outlet is not the one I returned from PCE purchase!  I got the one you saw me with at the outlet, used it and ended up selling it to a friend.  I didn't mention it here but guess I should have. So this is the third time I have purchased it lol . Just for the record I do not return used bags.


----------



## LocaLady

She arrived today in the mail,  Legacy Duffle in Deep Port.....


----------



## coachie mama

LocaLady said:


> She arrived today in the mail,  Legacy Duffle in Deep Port.....



Beautiful! Love the color


----------



## LocaLady

coachie mama said:


> Beautiful! Love the color



Thank you!!!!


----------



## LvoesBags

My new Madison Mini North/South Saffiano Tote (silver/cornflower)...Picked up at Macy's today!


----------



## bobbyjean

LvoesBags said:


> My new Madison Mini North/South Saffiano Tote (silver/cornflower)...Picked up at Macy's today!



So cute!


----------



## LvoesBags

bobbyjean said:


> So cute!



Thank you!


----------



## katierose

LvoesBags said:


> My new Madison Mini North/South Saffiano Tote (silver/cornflower)...Picked up at Macy's today!



Great color!


----------



## LauraTracy

Lovefrommich said:


> Peeked at Lord and Taylor and they had some stuff marked 50% off and u could use the 15% off coupon so I got the black violet Madeline for less than $130 !!! I had her before from a PCE 25% but returned her due to worry about the hardware on the front. Been thinking of her ever since lol


 
Love that color.  Enjoy her.  I really like mine.  



Jonathans_mama said:


> I went to the outlet today - something I only do 2-3 times a year because there aren't any close to me. This weekend we went away for some r&r and wouldn't you know it, there's an outlet right down the street.
> 
> As my luck would have it, they jacked up the prices, so while there were many great things I would have liked to take home, priced left something to be desired. I still managed to get some bargains though:
> 
> Two pony scarves, $7 and $10:
> View attachment 2527611
> 
> 
> Madison slim python wallet, $66:
> View attachment 2527613
> View attachment 2527617
> 
> 
> Another wallet - older style and I have no idea what it is but it goes perfectly with my gold/black exotic Madeline, only $36:
> View attachment 2527618
> 
> 
> Finally - and this one I am not sure about - Madison gathered leather mini Satchel, $165:
> View attachment 2527620
> View attachment 2527621
> 
> 
> I have no going out bags and love this one. But I hoped it would be closer to $100. Keeping my fingers crosses that they mark down in the next two weeks and I can make an almost hour-long trek for a price adjustment.
> 
> The one purchase that didn't quite happen was the Madison hobo in chestnut. They had one - I am guessing a FP return, but it had a scratch. Not a terrible one, yet a scratch is a scratch. It was $200 and they were willing to give 10% off for that but for a bag that wasn't perfect that still felt like a lot. So I passed. Not sure if I made the right decision.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 
LOVE all of this!  Congrats!



LocaLady said:


> She arrived today in the mail, Legacy Duffle in Deep Port.....


 
Beautiful color!


----------



## bunnycat

LvoesBags said:


> My new Madison Mini North/South Saffiano Tote (silver/cornflower)...Picked up at Macy's today!



Super cute tote! ANd love that color combo!

I love my little red Madison Convertible Hippie so much I went back to the outlet where I saw some of the zebra pattern ones and got one of those too! (and a pair of sunglasses)


----------



## LauraTracy

LvoesBags said:


> My new Madison Mini North/South Saffiano Tote (silver/cornflower)...Picked up at Macy's today!


 
Pretty Spring color!  And already out and about.


----------



## LvoesBags

katierose said:


> Great color!





bunnycat said:


> Super cute tote! ANd love that color combo!
> 
> I love my little red Madison Convertible Hippie so much I went back to the outlet where I saw some of the zebra pattern ones and got one of those too! (and a pair of sunglasses)
> 
> View attachment 2529977





LauraTracy said:


> Pretty Spring color!  And already out and about.



Thank you Ladies!!


----------



## LauraTracy

bunnycat said:


> Super cute tote! ANd love that color combo!
> 
> I love my little red Madison Convertible Hippie so much I went back to the outlet where I saw some of the zebra pattern ones and got one of those too! (and a pair of sunglasses)
> 
> View attachment 2529977


 
I love Zebra!


----------



## LocaLady

LauraTracy said:


> Love that color.  Enjoy her.  I really like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE all of this!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color!



Thanks!!!


----------



## coachie mama

My FOS order arrived!


----------



## sandyclaws

Whoooo thank to an awesome friend I got to get own a colorblock Patricia!!! And thanks to my wonderful hubby for knowing what I'd want for my bday month!


----------



## sandyclaws

bunnycat said:


> Super cute tote! ANd love that color combo!
> 
> I love my little red Madison Convertible Hippie so much I went back to the outlet where I saw some of the zebra pattern ones and got one of those too! (and a pair of sunglasses)
> 
> View attachment 2529977


cute cute!! i love that zebra print and it looks like it'd wear so comfy too!


coachie mama said:


> My FOS order arrived!


ooooo what a gorgeous Phoebe!! i'm kinda new to the Phoebe club....did they make this in both sizes or does it just come in the regualr/large size


----------



## coachie mama

sandyclaws said:


> ooooo what a gorgeous Phoebe!! i'm kinda new to the Phoebe club....did they make this in both sizes or does it just come in the regualr/large size



This is the small


----------



## sandyclaws

coachie mama said:


> This is the small



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHmazing!! im really starting to fall for Phoebes. Enjoy your new Phoebe


----------



## whateve

coachie mama said:


> My FOS order arrived!


The color and the gathering are so beautiful! This is the Phoebe that tempts me the most!


----------



## katierose

sandyclaws said:


> .................
> ooooo what a gorgeous Phoebe!! i'm kinda new to the Phoebe club....did they make this in both sizes or does it just come in the regualr/large size



The teal only came in the small, unfortunately. I waited to see if they would make one in the large, but nope. I finally did get the small teal, and love it anyway. The black came in the large and small, but the later ones just the small.


----------



## bunnycat

Thank you sandyclaws and LauraTracy!


----------



## Camnagem

Recent outlet finds:

Mini Tanner (Midnight Oak/Celestial Blue):




Legacy Large Clutch (Deep Port):


----------



## purrfectcat

Camnagem said:


> Recent outlet finds:
> 
> Mini Tanner (Midnight Oak/Celestial Blue):
> 
> View attachment 2534023
> 
> 
> Legacy Large Clutch (Deep Port):
> 
> View attachment 2534026




Love the color combo on the Tanner!


----------



## zaara10

coachie mama said:


> My FOS order arrived!



So pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## LauraTracy

coachie mama said:


> My FOS order arrived!


 
Love that color!  Congratulations!



sandyclaws said:


> Whoooo thank to an awesome friend I got to get own a colorblock Patricia!!! And thanks to my wonderful hubby for knowing what I'd want for my bday month!
> 
> View attachment 2532493


 
Lovely and I love the shamrock!


----------



## LauraTracy

Camnagem said:


> Recent outlet finds:
> 
> Mini Tanner (Midnight Oak/Celestial Blue):
> 
> View attachment 2534023
> 
> 
> Legacy Large Clutch (Deep Port):
> 
> View attachment 2534026


 
Whoa I love that blue!  Great color!  Congratulations on the new stuff!


----------



## sandyclaws

OMG is correct!! Never thought I'd be able to own an Emerald duffle!!! But low and behold....this baby showed up on my Craigslist!! Whooo my bday present to myself!!! Ain't nothing better than getting a green duffle for my bday a day before St.Pattys day!!


----------



## brightheart

sandyclaws said:


> OMG is correct!! Never thought I'd be able to own an Emerald duffle!!! But low and behold....this baby showed up on my Craigslist!! Whooo my bday present to myself!!! Ain't nothing better than getting a green duffle for my bday a day before St.Pattys day!!
> View attachment 2534271


Wow, congrats!!!  It's a beauty!
First a Phoebe, and now the Emerald Duffle!
I wish the CL listings in my area were this good!


----------



## sandyclaws

Camnagem said:


> Recent outlet finds:
> 
> Mini Tanner (Midnight Oak/Celestial Blue):
> 
> View attachment 2534023
> 
> 
> Legacy Large Clutch (Deep Port):
> 
> View attachment 2534026



wowza!! great finds!! that deep port though.......WHISTLE*** its really niiiiiiice


----------



## LauraTracy

sandyclaws said:


> OMG is correct!! Never thought I'd be able to own an Emerald duffle!!! But low and behold....this baby showed up on my Craigslist!! Whooo my bday present to myself!!! Ain't nothing better than getting a green duffle for my bday a day before St.Pattys day!!
> View attachment 2534271


 
Happy Birthday!  I love green!


----------



## AnieB

sandyclaws said:


> OMG is correct!! Never thought I'd be able to own an Emerald duffle!!! But low and behold....this baby showed up on my Craigslist!! Whooo my bday present to myself!!! Ain't nothing better than getting a green duffle for my bday a day before St.Pattys day!!
> View attachment 2534271


Aww Happy Birthday!  Green is my favorite color!


----------



## Caspin22

I guess I can post my latest impulse buy here too. Here's Miss Sophia!  She was listed as "used once" and truly is in brand new condition. I was so excited to get her!


----------



## AnieB

Just got the Legacy swing pack today from the FOS sale, before the price increase. Hoping she'll fit in with summertime around the kiddos.


----------



## zaara10

Canderson22 said:


> I guess I can post my latest impulse buy here too. Here's Miss Sophia!  She was listed as "used once" and truly is in brand new condition. I was so excited to get her!
> 
> View attachment 2534337



Twins! I love this Sophia. She makes me feel fancy


----------



## AnieB

Canderson22 said:


> I guess I can post my latest impulse buy here too. Here's Miss Sophia!  She was listed as "used once" and truly is in brand new condition. I was so excited to get her!
> 
> View attachment 2534337


Beautiful!


----------



## Camnagem

purrfectcat said:


> Love the color combo on the Tanner!





LauraTracy said:


> Whoa I love that blue!  Great color!  Congratulations on the new stuff!





sandyclaws said:


> wowza!! great finds!! that deep port though.......WHISTLE*** its really niiiiiiice



Thanks guys!!!


----------



## bunnycat

sandyclaws said:


> OMG is correct!! Never thought I'd be able to own an Emerald duffle!!! But low and behold....this baby showed up on my Craigslist!! Whooo my bday present to myself!!! Ain't nothing better than getting a green duffle for my bday a day before St.Pattys day!!
> View attachment 2534271



that's totally awesome sandyclaws!!!! What a great present to come across!


----------



## bunnycat

Wow! What great new additions!

Camnagem- love that Mini Tanner!!! Great combo!

Canderson- Congrats on that Sophia. It's such a pretty shape!

AnieB- Love the swingpack! I think it will be a great casual summer bag!


----------



## corduroyshoes

Today I welcomed a black madison mini N/S and continental zip into my heart.  I look forward to the happy times we will spend together.


----------



## whateve

corduroyshoes said:


> Today I welcomed a black madison mini N/S and continental zip into my heart.  I look forward to the happy times we will spend together.


How sweet! May you have wonderful adventures together!


----------



## whateve

Saffiano soft wallet and Bleecker striped wristlet, both on sale at Macy's. I got a pair of Coach athletic sneakers too for $25!


----------



## pursecharm

sandyclaws said:


> OMG is correct!! Never thought I'd be able to own an Emerald duffle!!! But low and behold....this baby showed up on my Craigslist!! Whooo my bday present to myself!!! Ain't nothing better than getting a green duffle for my bday a day before St.Pattys day!!
> View attachment 2534271




Happy early birthday!


----------



## paculina

Madison Minetta in black leather and Bleecker black and white wristlet, both on sale at Macy's.


----------



## purrfectcat

paculina said:


> Madison Minetta in black leather and Bleecker black and white wristlet, both on sale at Macy's.




Love the trend here of black bags! Just got a black small Madeline. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Camnagem

bunnycat said:


> Wow! What great new additions!
> 
> Camnagem- love that Mini Tanner!!! Great combo!



Thank you!!!



whateve said:


> Saffiano soft wallet and Bleecker striped wristlet, both on sale at Macy's. I got a pair of Coach athletic sneakers too for $25!



So cute, and what a great deal on the shoes!!!



paculina said:


> Madison Minetta in black leather and Bleecker black and white wristlet, both on sale at Macy's.



Congrats!  Loving all of the black and white!


----------



## whateve

paculina said:


> Madison Minetta in black leather and Bleecker black and white wristlet, both on sale at Macy's.


That is the wristlet I was hoping they would have had at my Macy's but I like the one I got too. Did yours ring up at $27?


Camnagem said:


> So cute, and what a great deal on the shoes!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## lurkernomore

sandyclaws said:


> OMG is correct!! Never thought I'd be able to own an Emerald duffle!!! But low and behold....this baby showed up on my Craigslist!! Whooo my bday present to myself!!! Ain't nothing better than getting a green duffle for my bday a day before St.Pattys day!!
> View attachment 2534271




bag twins - you will love her! and Happy Birthdayartyhat:artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> Saffiano soft wallet and Bleecker striped wristlet, both on sale at Macy's. I got a pair of Coach athletic sneakers too for $25!




nice finds! I have been on vacation, but I see I have to make a Macy's run


----------



## AnieB

bunnycat said:


> Wow! What great new additions!
> 
> Camnagem- love that Mini Tanner!!! Great combo!
> 
> Canderson- Congrats on that Sophia. It's such a pretty shape!
> 
> AnieB- Love the swingpack! I think it will be a great casual summer bag!



Thanks bunnycat!  I'm loving her!



corduroyshoes said:


> Today I welcomed a black madison mini N/S and continental zip into my heart.  I look forward to the happy times we will spend together.



Very nice, enjoy them!



whateve said:


> Saffiano soft wallet and Bleecker striped wristlet, both on sale at Macy's. I got a pair of Coach athletic sneakers too for $25!



Wow!  Great finds!



paculina said:


> Madison Minetta in black leather and Bleecker black and white wristlet, both on sale at Macy's.



Another great looking combo!  Congrats!


----------



## bobbyjean

sandyclaws said:


> OMG is correct!! Never thought I'd be able to own an Emerald duffle!!! But low and behold....this baby showed up on my Craigslist!! Whooo my bday present to myself!!! Ain't nothing better than getting a green duffle for my bday a day before St.Pattys day!!
> View attachment 2534271



Pretty bag and happy birthday!!


----------



## bobbyjean

Canderson22 said:


> I guess I can post my latest impulse buy here too. Here's Miss Sophia!  She was listed as "used once" and truly is in brand new condition. I was so excited to get her!
> 
> View attachment 2534337



Nice find!


----------



## bobbyjean

AnieB said:


> Just got the Legacy swing pack today from the FOS sale, before the price increase. Hoping she'll fit in with summertime around the kiddos.
> 
> View attachment 2534383
> View attachment 2534388
> View attachment 2534389



Love black bags! What can she hold?


----------



## bobbyjean

corduroyshoes said:


> Today I welcomed a black madison mini N/S and continental zip into my heart.  I look forward to the happy times we will spend together.



Many happy times I'm sure...these totes are so cute!


----------



## bobbyjean

whateve said:


> Saffiano soft wallet and Bleecker striped wristlet, both on sale at Macy's. I got a pair of Coach athletic sneakers too for $25!



Pretty! Nice scores!


----------



## bobbyjean

paculina said:


> Madison Minetta in black leather and Bleecker black and white wristlet, both on sale at Macy's.



Love black! Enjoy!!


----------



## bobbyjean

Large black w/white Cooper.... tan bleecker daily bag...polka dotted scarf. Tan bag has a crease in the front but I will stuff her and that should go away. I love polka dots... and not sure about the Cooper. She is huge! I love big bags...but she's big!!


----------



## paculina

whateve said:


> That is the wristlet I was hoping they would have had at my Macy's but I like the one I got too. Did yours ring up at $27?



Yes. I love a sale!


----------



## CoachVB

bobbyjean said:


> Large black w/white Cooper.... tan bleecker daily bag...polka dotted scarf. Tan bag has a crease in the front but I will stuff her and that should go away. I love polka dots... and not sure about the Cooper. She is huge! I love big bags...but she's big!!



I love that little daily bag!  I use it with the strap doubled and it is so comfy I found myself wondering where my bag was when I was shopping.


----------



## bobbyjean

CoachVB said:


> I love that little daily bag!  I use it with the strap doubled and it is so comfy I found myself wondering where my bag was when I was shopping.



Yes...I can tell I'm going to love her too!


----------



## Kay_Lizzy

Just received this today. Kristin buttercup


----------



## AnieB

bobbyjean said:


> Love black bags! What can she hold?



Not sure yet, haven't taken her out for a spin.  But I did buy the Darcy East/West universal phone case a few sales ago to use for quick errands and she fits nicely inside the swingpack.  And inside the swingpack is a small pocket that will hold lip stuff. 



bobbyjean said:


> Large black w/white Cooper.... tan bleecker daily bag...polka dotted scarf. Tan bag has a crease in the front but I will stuff her and that should go away. I love polka dots... and not sure about the Cooper. She is huge! I love big bags...but she's big!!



Oh these are very nice indeed!  May need to add the daily bag to my wish list!


----------



## AnieB

Kay_Lizzy said:


> Just received this today. Kristin buttercup


Looks great on you!


----------



## jane

My new cranberry sm Phoebe...


----------



## AnieB

jane said:


> My new cranberry sm Phoebe...
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2535564d1394314112-what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-cran2.jpg


Very pretty!


----------



## Caspin22

Kay_Lizzy said:


> Just received this today. Kristin buttercup



Looks perfect on you, and I love your shoes too!!


----------



## pursecharm

Kay_Lizzy said:


> Just received this today. Kristin buttercup




I just get my first Kristin and the leather is so soft. Yours looks buttery!


----------



## sugarbump

Kay_Lizzy said:


> Just received this today. Kristin buttercup




Super cute!


----------



## lvlouis

My new bleeker tote. Love her.


----------



## sandyclaws

Found another gem!! I couldn't pass this one up!!! And I'm glad I got it b/c it's amazing!!!!!!! New to me Metallic Lindsey!!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

sandyclaws said:


> Found another gem!! I couldn't pass this one up!!! And I'm glad I got it b/c it's amazing!!!!!!! New to me Metallic Lindsey!!!!!
> View attachment 2536331




Girl, you are on a roll!  Congrats on your gorgeous new bags!  And happy birthday month to you!


----------



## sandyclaws

Sarah03 said:


> Girl, you are on a roll!  Congrats on your gorgeous new bags!  And happy birthday month to you!




Thanks! Now I'm telling myself to STOP & ENJOY


----------



## sandyclaws

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 2535996
> 
> My new bleeker tote. Love her.




Congrats!! These bags are really making me love em!! Gorgeous


----------



## brightheart

Went to the Macy's sale today and picked up a couple of things.

Bleeker wristlet for $27.  




Madison EW Swingpack in Peach Rose for $89. In the first pic, my wallet and Kleenex were in the bag and I was impressed that it didn't look bulky given that my wallet is pretty chunky. I can add my iPhone in there and it still looks fine!  I wasn't even considering this swingpack until I saw it in person!  And I love the color - I think it will go with just about everything!


----------



## whateve

brightheart said:


> Went to the Macy's sale today and picked up a couple of things.
> 
> Bleeker wristlet for $27.
> 
> View attachment 2536652
> 
> 
> Madison EW Swingpack in Peach Rose for $89. In the first pic, my wallet and Kleenex were in the bag and I was impressed that it didn't look bulky given that my wallet is pretty chunky. I can add my iPhone in there and it still looks fine!  I wasn't even considering this swingpack until I saw it in person!  And I love the color - I think it will go with just about everything!
> 
> View attachment 2536654
> View attachment 2536656


Twins on the wristlet! That's great that the swingpack doesn't look bulky. I noticed that when I tried on the Madison convertible hippie. I've had hippie bags in the past that showed every lump. Whatever they did to these bags to make it lump-free is wonderful!


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> Found another gem!! I couldn't pass this one up!!! And I'm glad I got it b/c it's amazing!!!!!!! New to me Metallic Lindsey!!!!!
> View attachment 2536331



Girl you are keeping secrets from me!!!!


----------



## walk-unafraid

Year of the Dragon travel wallet from FOS...


----------



## whateve

walk-unafraid said:


> Year of the Dragon travel wallet from FOS...


Beautiful! Can you take some pictures of the inside?


----------



## walk-unafraid

Sure. Here's the inside


----------



## walk-unafraid

This little pouch is removable. ..


----------



## whateve

walk-unafraid said:


> This little pouch is removable. ..


That's really nice! It looks like it would be a great travel wallet.


----------



## walk-unafraid

whateve said:


> That's really nice! It looks like it would be a great travel wallet.



Yes!  I can hardly wait to take it on vacation with me this summer!


----------



## brightheart

whateve said:


> Twins on the wristlet! That's great that the swingpack doesn't look bulky. I noticed that when I tried on the Madison convertible hippie. I've had hippie bags in the past that showed every lump. Whatever they did to these bags to make it lump-free is wonderful!



Thanks!  Yes, I saw your wristlet and that inspired me to search for it!!


----------



## brightheart

walk-unafraid said:


> Year of the Dragon travel wallet from FOS...



Oooh, that's pretty!  Congrats!  Thanks for showing the inside, too!


----------



## frivofrugalista

walk-unafraid said:


> Year of the Dragon travel wallet from FOS...


I love this. And the dragon adds perfect touch. Congrats!


----------



## bunnycat

walk-unafraid said:


> Year of the Dragon travel wallet from FOS...




Very cool!


----------



## farris2

walk-unafraid said:


> year of the dragon travel wallet from fos...



nm


----------



## MiaBorsa

Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.


----------



## frivofrugalista

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.


I love this drawstring!


----------



## LauraTracy

AnieB said:


> Just got the Legacy swing pack today from the FOS sale, before the price increase. Hoping she'll fit in with summertime around the kiddos.
> 
> View attachment 2534383
> View attachment 2534388
> View attachment 2534389


 
You definitely will.  I love mine!  (purchased before the ban-no flames!)


----------



## LauraTracy

bobbyjean said:


> Large black w/white Cooper.... tan bleecker daily bag...polka dotted scarf. Tan bag has a crease in the front but I will stuff her and that should go away. I love polka dots... and not sure about the Cooper. She is huge! I love big bags...but she's big!!


 
Love the scarf on the Cooper!  Pretty tan!



Kay_Lizzy said:


> Just received this today. Kristin buttercup


 
Loving this yellow!



jane said:


> My new cranberry sm Phoebe...
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2535564d1394314112-what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-cran2.jpg


 
Such a pretty color for Phoebe.  Enjoy!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> I guess I can post my latest impulse buy here too. Here's Miss Sophia! She was listed as "used once" and truly is in brand new condition. I was so excited to get her!
> 
> View attachment 2534337


 
Gorgeous!



corduroyshoes said:


> Today I welcomed a black madison mini N/S and continental zip into my heart. I look forward to the happy times we will spend together.


 
Love these colors!



whateve said:


> Saffiano soft wallet and Bleecker striped wristlet, both on sale at Macy's. I got a pair of Coach athletic sneakers too for $25!


 
Lovin the black and white stripes!  So cool!


----------



## LauraTracy

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 2535996
> 
> My new bleeker tote. Love her.


 
Gorgeous!



sandyclaws said:


> Found another gem!! I couldn't pass this one up!!! And I'm glad I got it b/c it's amazing!!!!!!! New to me Metallic Lindsey!!!!!
> View attachment 2536331


 
Love the metallic!



brightheart said:


> Went to the Macy's sale today and picked up a couple of things.
> 
> Bleeker wristlet for $27.
> 
> View attachment 2536652
> 
> 
> Madison EW Swingpack in Peach Rose for $89. In the first pic, my wallet and Kleenex were in the bag and I was impressed that it didn't look bulky given that my wallet is pretty chunky. I can add my iPhone in there and it still looks fine! I wasn't even considering this swingpack until I saw it in person! And I love the color - I think it will go with just about everything!
> 
> View attachment 2536654
> View attachment 2536656


 
Beautiful colors for Spring!


----------



## LauraTracy

paculina said:


> Madison Minetta in black leather and Bleecker black and white wristlet, both on sale at Macy's.


 
Love black and white!  And of course I love the Minetta.  



walk-unafraid said:


> Year of the Dragon travel wallet from FOS...


 
This is so cool!!!  I want one!



walk-unafraid said:


> Sure. Here's the inside


 
Love this wallet!


----------



## LauraTracy

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.


 
The drawstring bags are kind of growing on me.  So sharp and classy!  Nice pair!


----------



## brightheart

LauraTracy said:


> Beautiful colors for Spring!



Thank you!!  I am waiting for some Apple Garde to arrive before I use this bag...I wear dark jeans so I know there will be color transfer.  Meanwhile, I keep petting the bag each night.


----------



## LvoesBags

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.



Congrats!! Both bags are beautiful.


----------



## LauraTracy

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.


 


brightheart said:


> Thank you!! I am waiting for some Apple Garde to arrive before I use this bag...I wear dark jeans so I know there will be color transfer. Meanwhile, I keep petting the bag each night.


 
LOL  Just make sure your hands are clean!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.


Twins on DS. U gonna love it.  Congrats MB


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.



Beautiful bag! Love those tassels! Congrats!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 2535996
> 
> My new bleeker tote. Love her.



LOVE this color! Congrats!



sandyclaws said:


> Found another gem!! I couldn't pass this one up!!! And I'm glad I got it b/c it's amazing!!!!!!! New to me Metallic Lindsey!!!!!
> View attachment 2536331



Beautiful!   It IS amazing! 



brightheart said:


> Went to the Macy's sale today and picked up a couple of things.
> 
> Bleeker wristlet for $27.
> 
> View attachment 2536652
> 
> 
> Madison EW Swingpack in Peach Rose for $89. In the first pic, my wallet and Kleenex were in the bag and I was impressed that it didn't look bulky given that my wallet is pretty chunky. I can add my iPhone in there and it still looks fine!  I wasn't even considering this swingpack until I saw it in person!  And I love the color - I think it will go with just about everything!
> 
> View attachment 2536654
> View attachment 2536656



Love these!  Nice choices! Congrats! 



walk-unafraid said:


> Year of the Dragon travel wallet from FOS...


 
Very cool!  I love that the pouch is removable!


----------



## MiaBorsa

frivofrugalista said:


> I love this drawstring!


 Thanks!  :kiss:



LauraTracy said:


> The drawstring bags are kind of growing on me.  So sharp and classy!  Nice pair!


  Thank you.



LvoesBags said:


> Congrats!! Both bags are beautiful.


  Thanks!!  



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on DS. U gonna love it.  Congrats MB


 Girl, you were SO RIGHT.  I LOOOOOOOVE her.    



CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Beautiful bag! Love those tassels! Congrats!


 Thanks so much!!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

My awesome Macy's deal came today! Warm Grey Borough!  Woohoo!  Not sure where the puckers on the front came from as they don't show in real life. Time to change my sig line from Banned to Happy With My Collection.


----------



## brightheart

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> My awesome Macy's deal came today! Warm Grey Borough!  Woohoo!  Not sure where the puckers on the front came from as they don't show in real life. Time to change my sig line from Banned to Happy With My Collection.



Oooooh, that's pretty!!!  Congratulations!  The color will go with everything!!!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Thank you!  It is a great grey!


----------



## zaara10

I passed this up at Macy's on Friday, but seeing whateve's pic sent me back today. 
Gunmetal saffiano soft wallet, 50/25, so $48.


----------



## LvoesBags

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> My awesome Macy's deal came today! Warm Grey Borough!  Woohoo!  Not sure where the puckers on the front came from as they don't show in real life. Time to change my sig line from Banned to Happy With My Collection.



Congrats!! I love the warm grey, such a versatile color. Enjoy


----------



## teafortwo

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> My awesome Macy's deal came today! Warm Grey Borough!  Woohoo!  Not sure where the puckers on the front came from as they don't show in real life. Time to change my sig line from Banned to Happy With My Collection.



Such a classy year-round bag!  Congrats!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

LvoesBags said:


> Congrats!! I love the warm grey, such a versatile color. Enjoy





teafortwo said:


> Such a classy year-round bag!  Congrats!



Thank you, ladies! She went on her maiden voyage with me already even if it was just to pick up pizza for dinner...lol!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

zaara10 said:


> I passed this up at Macy's on Friday, but seeing whateve's pic sent me back today.
> Gunmetal saffiano soft wallet, 50/25, so $48.
> View attachment 2538734
> View attachment 2538735



Beautiful! I love the gunmetal Saffiano. Great deal, too! Congrats!


----------



## brightheart

zaara10 said:


> I passed this up at Macy's on Friday, but seeing whateve's pic sent me back today.
> Gunmetal saffiano soft wallet, 50/25, so $48.
> View attachment 2538734
> View attachment 2538735




Oooh, very pretty!  I love the color. Congrats!


----------



## thedseer

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> My awesome Macy's deal came today! Warm Grey Borough!  Woohoo!  Not sure where the puckers on the front came from as they don't show in real life. Time to change my sig line from Banned to Happy With My Collection.



Beautiful!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

thedseer said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

LauraTracy said:


> Lovin the black and white stripes!  So cool!


 Thank you! Does this mean you forgive me for bragging about my deals on your ban thread?


----------



## LauraTracy

whateve said:


> Thank you! Does this mean you forgive me for bragging about my deals on your ban thread?



No but you've got good taste.


----------



## LauraTracy

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> My awesome Macy's deal came today! Warm Grey Borough!  Woohoo!  Not sure where the puckers on the front came from as they don't show in real life. Time to change my sig line from Banned to Happy With My Collection.



Love this bag in this color. Beautiful!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Thank you! I almost joined your ban thread, but I knew that Macy's was having a good sale coming up and I wanted this bag! LOL!


----------



## cherry0017

Here is my mini- reveal
Madison convertible hippie in scarlet! I originally wanted mini Borough in Vermillion but after trying it on, it wasn't the most comfortable for me to wear with the handles down.
Then I found this!
So perfect!! I love the fact that I don't have to switch to small wallet. My full size zip around can fit easily and also with my small wristlet and my phone.


----------



## brightheart

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my mini- reveal
> Madison convertible hippie in scarlet! I originally wanted mini Borough in Vermillion but after trying it on, it wasn't the most comfortable for me to wear with the handles down.
> Then I found this!
> So perfect!! I love the fact that I don't have to switch to small wallet. My full size zip around can fit easily and also with my small wristlet and my phone.



It looks amazing on you!!  Thanks for sharing.  Now I'm going to take another look at this bag!


----------



## huhi123

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my mini- reveal
> Madison convertible hippie in scarlet! I originally wanted mini Borough in Vermillion but after trying it on, it wasn't the most comfortable for me to wear with the handles down.
> Then I found this!
> So perfect!! I love the fact that I don't have to switch to small wallet. My full size zip around can fit easily and also with my small wristlet and my phone.




Love it!! Looks good on you. Its on my wishlist if ever I need another small crossbody.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sarah03

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my mini- reveal
> Madison convertible hippie in scarlet! I originally wanted mini Borough in Vermillion but after trying it on, it wasn't the most comfortable for me to wear with the handles down.
> Then I found this!
> So perfect!! I love the fact that I don't have to switch to small wallet. My full size zip around can fit easily and also with my small wristlet and my phone.



Very pretty!  It looks great on you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my mini- reveal
> Madison convertible hippie in scarlet! I originally wanted mini Borough in Vermillion but after trying it on, it wasn't the most comfortable for me to wear with the handles down.
> Then I found this!
> So perfect!! I love the fact that I don't have to switch to small wallet. My full size zip around can fit easily and also with my small wristlet and my phone.


Beautiful colour. Looks great on you!


----------



## cherry0017

brightheart said:


> It looks amazing on you!!  Thanks for sharing.  Now I'm going to take another look at this bag!






huhi123 said:


> Love it!! Looks good on you. Its on my wishlist if ever I need another small crossbody.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






Sarah03 said:


> Very pretty!  It looks great on you!






frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful colour. Looks great on you!




Thank you everyone! It's a great little( but not too little!) bag!


----------



## LauraTracy

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my mini- reveal
> Madison convertible hippie in scarlet! I originally wanted mini Borough in Vermillion but after trying it on, it wasn't the most comfortable for me to wear with the handles down.
> Then I found this!
> So perfect!! I love the fact that I don't have to switch to small wallet. My full size zip around can fit easily and also with my small wristlet and my phone.


 
Gorgeous color!  Looks great on you!


----------



## whateve

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my mini- reveal
> Madison convertible hippie in scarlet! I originally wanted mini Borough in Vermillion but after trying it on, it wasn't the most comfortable for me to wear with the handles down.
> Then I found this!
> So perfect!! I love the fact that I don't have to switch to small wallet. My full size zip around can fit easily and also with my small wristlet and my phone.


Oh, now you are making me regret leaving this bag behind! I love the way the strap converts and it seems to hold quite a bit without looking bulky. I was trying to be good! Congratulations!


----------



## cherry0017

LauraTracy said:


> Gorgeous color!  Looks great on you!



Thank you!! 



whateve said:


> Oh, now you are making me regret leaving this bag behind! I love the way the strap converts and it seems to hold quite a bit without looking bulky. I was trying to be good! Congratulations!




Thank you!
No, it doesn't get bulky at all. It holds all my essential and looks just right.
It's casual but not too casual as swingpack because of the hardware.
Highly recommended!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Picked up Chestnut Kelsey during Dillards 25% off Coach last weekend. 
View attachment 2540363


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Picked up Chestnut Kelsey during Dillards 25% off Coach last weekend.
> View attachment 2540363



Such a rich color!  Great buy, enjoy!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my mini- reveal
> Madison convertible hippie in scarlet! I originally wanted mini Borough in Vermillion but after trying it on, it wasn't the most comfortable for me to wear with the handles down.
> Then I found this!
> So perfect!! I love the fact that I don't have to switch to small wallet. My full size zip around can fit easily and also with my small wristlet and my phone.



Looks amazing on you! I love it long with that outfit!


----------



## justwatchin

Python embossed wristlet picked up on sale at Nordstrom. Love these little wristlets!


----------



## sandyclaws

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Picked up Chestnut Kelsey during Dillards 25% off Coach last weekend.
> View attachment 2540363


gorgeous color!!! 


justwatchin said:


> Python embossed wristlet picked up on sale at Nordstrom. Love these little wristlets!



wowza i love this lil thang!! ssssssssssssexy


----------



## LauraTracy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Picked up Chestnut Kelsey during Dillards 25% off Coach last weekend.
> View attachment 2540363


 
KELSEY!  My love!  You always have the best stuff!  Love, love, love!  



justwatchin said:


> Python embossed wristlet picked up on sale at Nordstrom. Love these little wristlets!


 
I'm a sucker for animal prints.  Very cool!


----------



## mrop

My large bleecker wristlet in seamist came today but it is soooooo pebbled. It almost doesn't feel like real leather. Slightly disappointed but GORGEOUS color!!


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Picked up Chestnut Kelsey during Dillards 25% off Coach last weekend.
> View attachment 2540363




Gorgeous!  I'm lusting after this bag!


----------



## cupcakegirl

I'm officially a phoebe convert!


----------



## Coachie3

My Peyton Bennet mini saffiano leather


----------



## ColtsCoachFan

mrop said:


> My large bleecker wristlet in seamist came today but it is soooooo pebbled. It almost doesn't feel like real leather. Slightly disappointed but GORGEOUS color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541442



I'm sorry to hear you're feeling slightly disappointed, that's a bummer.  But I have to say, I love the pebbling, I think it looks gorgeous.  And you're right about the color, it's stunning!


----------



## LauraTracy

mrop said:


> My large bleecker wristlet in seamist came today but it is soooooo pebbled. It almost doesn't feel like real leather. Slightly disappointed but GORGEOUS color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541442


 
It looks gorgeous!



cupcakegirl said:


> I'm officially a phoebe convert!


 
Congratulations!



Coachie3 said:


> My Peyton Bennet mini saffiano leather


 
Love that you made it fit you!


----------



## sandyclaws

cupcakegirl said:


> I'm officially a phoebe convert!



whooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!  its nice to be on the Phoebe side riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## CoachVB

cupcakegirl said:


> I'm officially a phoebe convert!



Congrats, she's a beauty.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

mrop said:


> My large bleecker wristlet in seamist came today but it is soooooo pebbled. It almost doesn't feel like real leather. Slightly disappointed but GORGEOUS color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541442



I actually love the pebbling.  I have this clutch in Rouge.  It's unique in that way.  I think its more pronounced because its on a small bag.


----------



## cupcakegirl

LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!





CoachVB said:


> Congrats, she's a beauty.


Thanks ladies!!!


sandyclaws said:


> whooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!  its nice to be on the Phoebe side riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


YES, it is!!!  Thanks sandyclaws, I am loving phoebe... it's so comfy and actually stays on my shoulder.  The only problem is... I'm already plotting my next phoebe!


----------



## mrop

Coachie1975 said:


> I actually love the pebbling.  I have this clutch in Rouge.  It's unique in that way.  I think its more pronounced because its on a small bag.




So yours is that pebbly too?! I thought mine was a defect. They don't look quite that pebbled online!


----------



## zaara10

cupcakegirl said:


> I'm officially a phoebe convert!



I told you you'd be a phoebeliever! Lol. Enjoy!


----------



## justwatchin

sandyclaws said:


> gorgeous color!!!
> 
> 
> wowza i love this lil thang!! ssssssssssssexy



Thank you!



LauraTracy said:


> KELSEY!  My love!  You always have the best stuff!  Love, love, love!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for animal prints.  Very cool!



Me too; thanks!


----------



## sugarbump

cupcakegirl said:


> Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YES, it is!!!  Thanks sandyclaws, I am loving phoebe... it's so comfy and actually stays on my shoulder.  The only problem is... I'm already plotting my next phoebe!




LOL same here...Phoebe addiction!


----------



## cupcakegirl

zaara10 said:


> I told you you'd be a phoebeliever! Lol. Enjoy!


You were totally right!!! 


sugarbump said:


> LOL same here...Phoebe addiction!


It's one of those styles that you NEED more than one!


----------



## Riezky

You're all probably sick of seeing this bag, but I'm so excited to finally have my black pebbled medium Borough!


----------



## ColtsCoachFan

Riezky said:


> You're all probably sick of seeing this bag, but I'm so excited to finally have my black pebbled medium Borough!
> 
> View attachment 2542909



She's beautiful, congratulations!  And I'm never tired of seeing any of these lovely bags.  Not only do I love all the pictures, but I enjoy seeing other people as excited about a new Coach bag as I am!

So thank you for sharing both the pic and your excitement!


----------



## Riezky

ColtsCoachFan said:


> She's beautiful, congratulations!  And I'm never tired of seeing any of these lovely bags.  Not only do I love all the pictures, but I enjoy seeing other people as excited about a new Coach bag as I am!
> 
> So thank you for sharing both the pic and your excitement!


Aww, thank you!  I know what you mean, it's always fun seeing everyone's pictures!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Riezky said:


> You're all probably sick of seeing this bag, but I'm so excited to finally have my black pebbled medium Borough!
> 
> View attachment 2542909



We are never tired of seeing gorgeous bags like this one.  Congrats!  I'm getting a Borough soon and it will be this one--love the leather and you just can't go wrong with classic black.


----------



## paula3boys

Picked up this cute scarf with PCE. Just waiting on ruby edge paint Preston to arrive from back order in a few weeks.


----------



## KSuzuki

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2543281
> 
> 
> Picked up this cute scarf with PCE. Just waiting on ruby edge paint Preston to arrive from back order in a few weeks.



Ooh, ruby edgepaint sounds gorg! Can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Riezky said:


> You're all probably sick of seeing this bag, but I'm so excited to finally have my black pebbled medium Borough!
> 
> View attachment 2542909



Gorgeous! Congrats! NEVER sick of seeing this bag!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Small Toaster  at first sight!


----------



## CoachVB

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Small Toaster  at first sight!
> View attachment 2543419




Congrats.  I like.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

CoachVB said:


> Congrats.  I like.


Thanks!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Oooooo!  How cute is that?!  Congrats!


----------



## Camnagem

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Small Toaster  at first sight!
> View attachment 2543419



Cute!!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

Riezky said:


> You're all probably sick of seeing this bag, but I'm so excited to finally have my black pebbled medium Borough!
> 
> View attachment 2542909



But we haven't seen yours. Congrats!


----------



## LauraTracy

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2543281
> 
> 
> Picked up this cute scarf with PCE. Just waiting on ruby edge paint Preston to arrive from back order in a few weeks.



Love this! Want one!


----------



## LauraTracy

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Small Toaster  at first sight!
> View attachment 2543419



How cute! Kind of been on the fence with this one but I really like it in this color. Nice!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Oooooo!  How cute is that?!  Congrats!





Camnagem said:


> Cute!!!!





LauraTracy said:


> How cute! Kind of been on the fence with this one but I really like it in this color. Nice!



Thanks ladies! I was able to see both sizes and in my opinion the smaller version is better. The bigger one looses something with it's size and this one fits a lot for a small bag!


----------



## EGBDF

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Small Toaster  at first sight!
> View attachment 2543419



Very nice. This bag hadn't caught my eye until now!


----------



## Riezky

Coachie1975 said:


> We are never tired of seeing gorgeous bags like this one.  Congrats!  I'm getting a Borough soon and it will be this one--love the leather and you just can't go wrong with classic black.





CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! NEVER sick of seeing this bag!





LauraTracy said:


> But we haven't seen yours. Congrats!



Thank you!!  I know you'll love yours too, Coachie!


----------



## Riezky

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Small Toaster  at first sight!
> View attachment 2543419



Huh, you might be changing my mind on this one...very cute, congrats!


----------



## notoriousliz

Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!


----------



## MimiCat

notoriousliz said:


> Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543784



Love this bag!!!!


----------



## Elsee

Found this beauty at the outlet last night! I couldn't believe my luck when my favorite SA brought her out to me!! Cornflower Madison Hobo:


----------



## EGBDF

notoriousliz said:


> Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543784



Oh, that is SO adorable! I didn't know it came in black!


----------



## ecj*waxy

notoriousliz said:


> Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543784


So cute!!!



Elsee said:


> Found this beauty at the outlet last night! I couldn't believe my luck when my favorite SA brought her out to me!! Cornflower Madison Hobo:


Wow...great find!  The cornflower is so pretty!


----------



## Camnagem

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Thanks ladies! I was able to see both sizes and in my opinion the smaller version is better. The bigger one looses something with it's size and this one fits a lot for a small bag!



Will a full size wallet fit in the small?



notoriousliz said:


> Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543784



Cute!!!  I love so many versions of the Preston!



Elsee said:


> Found this beauty at the outlet last night! I couldn't believe my luck when my favorite SA brought her out to me!! Cornflower Madison Hobo:



Congrats!  It was meant to be yours!


----------



## elbgrl

Dot tote from Belk F&F sale


----------



## notoriousliz

Thanks ladies


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Took a trip to the outlet in Commerce GA today. A few things followed me home. Disclaimer: the Poppy Whipstitch Glam is an eBay purchase. Just wanted her in the picture.

The Cora, the Phoebe, and iPad case and the pretty little fob are my outlet mini-haul. 
I hadn't really paid attention to the Phoebe, but um...she's super comfy and feels so great on my shoulder. I'm another Phoebe convert! Yippee!!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Camnagem said:


> Will a full size wallet fit in the small?



This bag can fit a lot. This is a Small bag, similar to what fits in Madeline.


----------



## Camnagem

SilviaLovesBags said:


> This bag can fit a lot. This is a Small bag, similar to what fits in Madeline.
> View attachment 2544057



Oh!!!!!  Thanks for the great pics!  So much roomier than I thought...I think my PCE order might need an addition, lol.


----------



## brightheart

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2543281
> 
> 
> Picked up this cute scarf with PCE. Just waiting on ruby edge paint Preston to arrive from back order in a few weeks.


Pretty scarf!



SilviaLovesBags said:


> Small Toaster  at first sight!
> View attachment 2543419


Very cute!  Now I am interested in this bag and will have to take another look!



notoriousliz said:


> Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543784


Love, love, love!!  So super cute.  Congrats!



Elsee said:


> Found this beauty at the outlet last night! I couldn't believe my luck when my favorite SA brought her out to me!! Cornflower Madison Hobo:


Yay for finding such a great bag at the outlet!



elbgrl said:


> Dot tote from Belk F&F sale
> 
> View attachment 2543967


This tote is so cheery!  Congrats!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Took a trip to the outlet in Commerce GA today. A few things followed me home. Disclaimer: the Poppy Whipstitch Glam is an eBay purchase. Just wanted her in the picture.
> 
> The Cora, the Phoebe, and iPad case and the pretty little fob are my outlet mini-haul.
> I hadn't really paid attention to the Phoebe, but um...she's super comfy and feels so great on my shoulder. I'm another Phoebe convert! Yippee!!
> 
> View attachment 2544051


Congrats on your great outlet finds!  I am a Phoebe convert too.  I totally ignored the bag when it first came out (largely because it was so big), but I wasn't expecting to like the small Phoebe either.  But it feels so comfy on my shoulder - I never need to adjust it.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Camnagem said:


> Oh!!!!!  Thanks for the great pics!  So much roomier than I thought...I think my PCE order might need an addition, lol.



glad I could help


----------



## ecj*waxy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Took a trip to the outlet in Commerce GA today. A few things followed me home. Disclaimer: the Poppy Whipstitch Glam is an eBay purchase. Just wanted her in the picture.
> 
> The Cora, the Phoebe, and iPad case and the pretty little fob are my outlet mini-haul.
> I hadn't really paid attention to the Phoebe, but um...she's super comfy and feels so great on my shoulder. I'm another Phoebe convert! Yippee!!
> 
> View attachment 2544051


Very nice!  I saw the green bag at the outlet the other day.  I loved it...it's so bright and cheery.  Enjoy everything!


----------



## Caspin22

SilviaLovesBags said:


> This bag can fit a lot. This is a Small bag, similar to what fits in Madeline.
> View attachment 2544057




This is adorable!  Is it a toaster bag?  They seem to have disappeared from coach.com.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Canderson22 said:


> This is adorable!  Is it a toaster bag?  They seem to have disappeared from coach.com.


I don't think you've missed them...they haven't made it to the website yet.


----------



## Caspin22

ecj*waxy said:


> I don't think you've missed them...they haven't made it to the website yet.



Weird!  I swear I saw them there at least once.  Maybe it was on stage.  Or I'm nuts.  Or both!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Canderson22 said:


> Weird!  I swear I saw them there at least once.  Maybe it was on stage.  Or I'm nuts.  Or both!


lol! They are on the stage site, but sometimes Coach adds items to the website and then the next day (or minute, haha) they are gone, so you never know.


----------



## Elsee

Camnagem said:


> Congrats!  It was meant to be yours!


Thanks! Yes, it was definitely fate! 


ecj*waxy said:


> Wow...great find!  The cornflower is so pretty!


Thanks! I looove this color! 


brightheart said:


> Yay for finding such a great bag at the outlet!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

notoriousliz said:


> Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543784


This is adorable!



Elsee said:


> Found this beauty at the outlet last night! I couldn't believe my luck when my favorite SA brought her out to me!! Cornflower Madison Hobo:


Lucky you! She's beautiful!


----------



## Elsee

whateve said:


> Lucky you! She's beautiful!


Thank you! I couldn't believe my luck!


----------



## zaara10

Despite the snow, it was a good ups delivery day today! My dds got their Frozen DVD & I got my legacy e/w cognac duffle! 
The cognac on this looks very different than the cognac on my rory which is more reddish. Here's a comparison shot:



I haven't had a chance to play around w/ it too much. I'm so used to regular duffles & this style looked kind of funny to me at first. I kind of wish I ordered the toffee saffiano mini satchel to compare. 
I like getting multiples in certain styles, but I don't usually get the same color (besides black) in styles... So hmmm...? Thoughts?


----------



## johnsmisek02

zaara10 said:


> Despite the snow, it was a good ups delivery day today! My dds got their Frozen DVD & I got my legacy e/w cognac duffle!
> The cognac on this looks very different than the cognac on my rory which is more reddish. Here's a comparison shot:
> View attachment 2545889
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play around w/ it too much. I'm so used to regular duffles & this style looked kind of funny to me at first. I kind of wish I ordered the toffee saffiano mini satchel to compare.
> I like getting multiples in certain styles, but I don't usually get the same color (besides black) in styles... So hmmm...? Thoughts?


Its just the patina of the leather. Your new bag will turn the same color over time.


----------



## GA Peach

zaara10 said:


> Despite the snow, it was a good ups delivery day today! My dds got their Frozen DVD & I got my legacy e/w cognac duffle!
> The cognac on this looks very different than the cognac on my rory which is more reddish. Here's a comparison shot:
> View attachment 2545889
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play around w/ it too much. I'm so used to regular duffles & this style looked kind of funny to me at first. I kind of wish I ordered the toffee saffiano mini satchel to compare.
> I like getting multiples in certain styles, but I don't usually get the same color (besides black) in styles... So hmmm...? Thoughts?


 
How does the e/w duffle compare to the other cross-body style you recently purchased?


----------



## EGBDF

From FOS. Not sure if I will keep it. I love the color. Seems like a great bag for those days that I want something lightweight.
I guess my only reservation is the price (even FOS) and no option for a strap.


----------



## LauraTracy

notoriousliz said:


> Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543784


 
I love this bag!  The black and white is so cool!



Elsee said:


> Found this beauty at the outlet last night! I couldn't believe my luck when my favorite SA brought her out to me!! Cornflower Madison Hobo:


 
Very nice!  I thought cornflower would be lighter but I love this darker shade.  It's very pretty.


----------



## LauraTracy

elbgrl said:


> Dot tote from Belk F&F sale
> 
> Love the dots!  Especially the blue!
> 
> View attachment 2543967


 


iNeedCoffee said:


> Took a trip to the outlet in Commerce GA today. A few things followed me home. Disclaimer: the Poppy Whipstitch Glam is an eBay purchase. Just wanted her in the picture.
> 
> The Cora, the Phoebe, and iPad case and the pretty little fob are my outlet mini-haul.
> I hadn't really paid attention to the Phoebe, but um...she's super comfy and feels so great on my shoulder. I'm another Phoebe convert! Yippee!!
> 
> View attachment 2544051


 
Okay, YOU almost died.  When you said you went to my closest outlet and then I saw the zebra print...let's just say you're lucky it was a Phoebe.  I absolutely LOVE that color Cora.  I don't think they had that when I went a few weeks ago.  I really like the domed satchels.  Lovely!  Congratulations!


----------



## LauraTracy

zaara10 said:


> Despite the snow, it was a good ups delivery day today! My dds got their Frozen DVD & I got my legacy e/w cognac duffle!
> The cognac on this looks very different than the cognac on my rory which is more reddish. Here's a comparison shot:
> View attachment 2545889
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play around w/ it too much. I'm so used to regular duffles & this style looked kind of funny to me at first. I kind of wish I ordered the toffee saffiano mini satchel to compare.
> I like getting multiples in certain styles, but I don't usually get the same color (besides black) in styles... So hmmm...? Thoughts?


 
I really like these colors.  Very pretty.  I love the warm spice colors you have going on here.  Lovely!



EGBDF said:


> From FOS. Not sure if I will keep it. I love the color. Seems like a great bag for those days that I want something lightweight.
> I guess my only reservation is the price (even FOS) and no option for a strap.


 
Love the color too especially for a small bag.  Pretty blue.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

LauraTracy said:


> Okay, YOU almost died.  When you said you went to my closest outlet and then I saw the zebra print...let's just say you're lucky it was a Phoebe.  I absolutely LOVE that color Cora.  I don't think they had that when I went a few weeks ago.  I really like the domed satchels.  Lovely!  Congratulations!



Thanks Laura, I think...LOL. 
I wasn't 100% on the domed satchel style, until I saw those colors at the outlet. The colors are really beautiful IRL. 

They only had 3 Coras in jade when I was there on Saturday. Boo hiss. I was torn between the pomegranate and the jade. 

If they'd had the tote in Zebra, it would have been a tough decision, but I'm LOVING Ms. Phoebe. I foresee more colors in my future.


----------



## zaara10

GA Peach said:


> How does the e/w duffle compare to the other cross-body style you recently purchased?



Oh this wins, hands down! Nothing compares to the thick comfy strap on a duffle. And it's roomier too. This IMO is more stylish while the other one bc of the pink color was a little too "cutesy."  
But, bc this has smooth legacy leather, it seems like I'll have to baby it more than I would've the pink pebbly one.


----------



## cupcakegirl

zaara10 said:


> Despite the snow, it was a good ups delivery day today! My dds got their Frozen DVD & I got my legacy e/w cognac duffle!
> The cognac on this looks very different than the cognac on my rory which is more reddish. Here's a comparison shot:
> View attachment 2545889
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play around w/ it too much. I'm so used to regular duffles & this style looked kind of funny to me at first. I kind of wish I ordered the toffee saffiano mini satchel to compare.
> I like getting multiples in certain styles, but I don't usually get the same color (besides black) in styles... So hmmm...? Thoughts?



Both are LOVELY!!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

These two beauties arrived today...Black Studded Preston and Madison Pinnacle Spotted Lizard Andie (30237)...

I haven't seen a reveal for the Andie yet, so I took some extra pics.  My pics definitely do not do it justice.  The leather has a pearly sheen to it...it is really gorgeous!


----------



## ecj*waxy

A few more...


----------



## zaara10

ecj*waxy said:


> A few more...



Oh wow! Gorgeous! This deserves its own reveal thread for sure!


----------



## WVUdani

ecj*waxy said:


> A few more...


Wow that lizard is stunning!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

ecj*waxy said:


> A few more...



Gorgeous!


----------



## crystal-d

ecj*waxy said:


> These two beauties arrived today...Black Studded Preston and Madison Pinnacle Spotted Lizard Andie (30237)...
> 
> I haven't seen a reveal for the Andie yet, so I took some extra pics.  My pics definitely do not do it justice.  The leather has a pearly sheen to it...it is really gorgeous!




Stunning bags


----------



## bobbyjean

ecj*waxy said:


> These two beauties arrived today...Black Studded Preston and Madison Pinnacle Spotted Lizard Andie (30237)...
> 
> I haven't seen a reveal for the Andie yet, so I took some extra pics.  My pics definitely do not do it justice.  The leather has a pearly sheen to it...it is really gorgeous!



Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## coachie mama

ecj*waxy said:


> A few more...



The Andie is gorgeous! any mod shots?


----------



## ecj*waxy

zaara10 said:


> Oh wow! Gorgeous! This deserves its own reveal thread for sure!





WVUdani said:


> Wow that lizard is stunning!!!!





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!





crystal-d said:


> Stunning bags





bobbyjean said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!



Thank you ladies! I can't wait to carry them!


----------



## ecj*waxy

coachie mama said:


> The Andie is gorgeous! any mod shots?


Thank you!   I didn't take any tonight, but I will try in the next few days.


----------



## whateve

ecj*waxy said:


> A few more...


Oh wow, this bag is gorgeous! I'm in awe!


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> From FOS. Not sure if I will keep it. I love the color. Seems like a great bag for those days that I want something lightweight.
> I guess my only reservation is the price (even FOS) and no option for a strap.


So cute! The navy is so pretty. This is a vintage design. Only the larger size came with a strap but they don't make that one anymore. You could always attach a strap to the rings if you really wanted to.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ecj*waxy said:


> these two beauties arrived today...black studded preston and madison pinnacle spotted lizard andie (30237)...
> 
> I haven't seen a reveal for the andie yet, so i took some extra pics.  My pics definitely do not do it justice.  The leather has a pearly sheen to it...it is really gorgeous!


 
lovely!!!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ecj*waxy said:


> A few more...


That's one gorgeous bag! Congrats on the goodies


----------



## katierose

ecj*waxy said:


> These two beauties arrived today...Black Studded Preston and Madison Pinnacle Spotted Lizard Andie (30237)...
> 
> I haven't seen a reveal for the Andie yet, so I took some extra pics.  My pics definitely do not do it justice.  The leather has a pearly sheen to it...it is really gorgeous!



Beautiful! the Andie looks like a nice style, like an updated carryall.


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks Laura, I think...LOL.
> I wasn't 100% on the domed satchel style, until I saw those colors at the outlet. The colors are really beautiful IRL.
> 
> They only had 3 Coras in jade when I was there on Saturday. Boo hiss. I was torn between the pomegranate and the jade.
> 
> If they'd had the tote in Zebra, it would have been a tough decision, but I'm LOVING Ms. Phoebe. I foresee more colors in my future.


 
I am so tempted to take a trip!!  Thanks for the info!  And you'll never regret color.  It makes everyone happy.


----------



## MaryBel

ecj*waxy said:


> A few more...



Both are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## sandyclaws

iNeedCoffee said:


> Took a trip to the outlet in Commerce GA today. A few things followed me home. Disclaimer: the Poppy Whipstitch Glam is an eBay purchase. Just wanted her in the picture.
> 
> The Cora, the Phoebe, and iPad case and the pretty little fob are my outlet mini-haul.
> I hadn't really paid attention to the Phoebe, but um...she's super comfy and feels so great on my shoulder. I'm another Phoebe convert! Yippee!!
> 
> View attachment 2544051



OMG that Cora is stunning in that color!! congrats on your goodies


----------



## iNeedCoffee

sandyclaws said:


> OMG that Cora is stunning in that color!! congrats on your goodies



Aw, thank you!! Cora actually looks a little washed out in this picture. She is a very bright, jewel toned green.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

LauraTracy said:


> I am so tempted to take a trip!!  Thanks for the info!  And you'll never regret color.  It makes everyone happy.



Man, if I lived close to any outlets, I would be in serious trouble. And I totally agree about color! I have one black, one white, one tan and the Phoebe is the closest thing to a dark brown bag I own. The rest are bright colors, or pastels.


----------



## Sarah03

zaara10 said:


> Despite the snow, it was a good ups delivery day today! My dds got their Frozen DVD & I got my legacy e/w cognac duffle!
> The cognac on this looks very different than the cognac on my rory which is more reddish. Here's a comparison shot:
> View attachment 2545889
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play around w/ it too much. I'm so used to regular duffles & this style looked kind of funny to me at first. I kind of wish I ordered the toffee saffiano mini satchel to compare.
> I like getting multiples in certain styles, but I don't usually get the same color (besides black) in styles... So hmmm...? Thoughts?




I think having more than one brown bag is just fine. It's a timeless color, so you will likely be able to wear it in the future!  As far as the shape, it seems like it will hold more than the mini satchel, plus it has the super comfy duffle strap


----------



## Sarah03

ecj*waxy said:


> A few more...




That's a really cool style!  I'm looking forward to the mod shots!


----------



## stanzko1

Marci sandals


----------



## pbnjam

stanzko1 said:


> Marci sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547391
> View attachment 2547392


Looks very cute!


----------



## bobbyjean

stanzko1 said:


> Marci sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547391
> View attachment 2547392



Cute! Your toenails are too!


----------



## pink sapphire

stanzko1 said:


> Marci sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547391
> View attachment 2547392


Wow beautiful love your toe polish very nice . I wish I could wear shoes like that have awful feet .


----------



## zaara10

Sarah03 said:


> I think having more than one brown bag is just fine. It's a timeless color, so you will likely be able to wear it in the future!  As far as the shape, it seems like it will hold more than the mini satchel, plus it has the super comfy duffle strap



6 brown bags are good, right?  I'm still interested in a saff mini satchel, but in a fun color w/ silver hw like coral.


----------



## ecj*waxy

whateve said:


> Oh wow, this bag is gorgeous! I'm in awe!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> lovely!!!!!!





frivofrugalista said:


> That's one gorgeous bag! Congrats on the goodies





katierose said:


> Beautiful! the Andie looks like a nice style, like an updated carryall.





MaryBel said:


> Both are gorgeous! Congrats!





Sarah03 said:


> That's a really cool style!  I'm looking forward to the mod shots!



Thank you ladies!!! 

*katierose*, it does remind me of the Cafe Carryall...minus the separate compartments and with shorter handles.


----------



## AnieB

You girls have some gorgeous bags!  My wish list just keeps growing!!!


----------



## Kalina123

Hi all 

Reading your post I was wondering how many Coach bags you have... I have 4 purses and 3 wristlets. More to buy probably 

Am I too much behind?! :lolots:


----------



## ZSP

Kalina123 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Reading your post I was wondering how many Coach bags you have... I have 4 purses and 3 wristlets. More to buy probably
> 
> Am I too much behind?! :lolots:



I'm behind with you.  I have about 10 bags, a couple of wristlets and wallets.  And most of mine are older vintage bags...only a few newer ones.  I just won one on eBay tonight and am gifting another eBay win to my favorite vet tech.  Now I'm slowing down.  LOL  I went to the outlet yesterday and didn't buy one thing for myself.  Go figure.  ha ha


----------



## whateve

Kalina123 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Reading your post I was wondering how many Coach bags you have... I have 4 purses and 3 wristlets. More to buy probably
> 
> Am I too much behind?! :lolots:


Don't be in a hurry to catch up! The fun is in the hunt for the perfect bag. Now I see all these beauties but I can't justify getting any more.


----------



## whateve

stanzko1 said:


> Marci sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547391
> View attachment 2547392


These are so cute!


----------



## coachie mama

Lucky ebay finds! 
nwot Carrie Twist - $227 shipped
nwt Park Woven Hobo - $133 shipped


----------



## iNeedCoffee

coachie mama said:


> Lucky ebay finds!
> nwot Carrie Twist - $227 shipped
> nwt Park Woven Hobo - $133 shipped



Wow, awesome finds!! Pretty girls! Congrats, CM!!


----------



## barskin

My first post! I have been lurking long enough to read that it is safe to own a sateen op art bag without the fear that it will snag, so I went ahead and just got my latest Coach from the sale at Lord and Taylor. I bought a small Madison Madeline in light khaki/champagne for $118 (a $160 savings, thank you very much). And now, without further ado, ta daaaaaa....


----------



## katierose

barskin said:


> My first post! I have been lurking long enough to read that it is safe to own a sateen op art bag without the fear that it will snag, so I went ahead and just got my latest Coach from the sale at Lord and Taylor. I bought a small Madison Madeline in light khaki/champagne for $118 (a $160 savings, thank you very much). And now, without further ado, ta daaaaaa....



That's a pretty one, nice soft color, congrats.
Welcome to TPF  :welcome2:


----------



## Sarah03

coachie mama said:


> Lucky ebay finds!
> 
> nwot Carrie Twist - $227 shipped
> 
> nwt Park Woven Hobo - $133 shipped




Nice!  The carrie is gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

barskin said:


> My first post! I have been lurking long enough to read that it is safe to own a sateen op art bag without the fear that it will snag, so I went ahead and just got my latest Coach from the sale at Lord and Taylor. I bought a small Madison Madeline in light khaki/champagne for $118 (a $160 savings, thank you very much). And now, without further ado, ta daaaaaa....




That's a great deal on a beautiful bag!  Congrats!


----------



## brightheart

stanzko1 said:


> Marci sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547391
> View attachment 2547392



So, so cute and elegant!!!  Love the sandals and your polish!



barskin said:


> My first post! I have been lurking long enough to read that it is safe to own a sateen op art bag without the fear that it will snag, so I went ahead and just got my latest Coach from the sale at Lord and Taylor. I bought a small Madison Madeline in light khaki/champagne for $118 (a $160 savings, thank you very much). And now, without further ado, ta daaaaaa....


Welcome to tPF and congrats on your lovely Madeline!



coachie mama said:


> Lucky ebay finds!
> nwot Carrie Twist - $227 shipped
> nwt Park Woven Hobo - $133 shipped


They are both lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## CoachVB

Miss Lindsey Black Criss Cross arrived today.  It is love.


----------



## coachie mama

Sarah03 said:


> Nice!  The carrie is gorgeous!





iNeedCoffee said:


> Wow, awesome finds!! Pretty girls! Congrats, CM!!





brightheart said:


> They are both lovely!  Congrats!



Thanks! Couldn't believe my luck when I got the Carrie


----------



## coachie mama

CoachVB said:


> Miss Lindsey Black Criss Cross arrived today.  It is love.



OMG! such gorgeousness! where'd you get her?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

barskin said:


> My first post! I have been lurking long enough to read that it is safe to own a sateen op art bag without the fear that it will snag, so I went ahead and just got my latest Coach from the sale at Lord and Taylor. I bought a small Madison Madeline in light khaki/champagne for $118 (a $160 savings, thank you very much). And now, without further ado, ta daaaaaa....



Sharp!! This is beautiful! Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## pursecharm

barskin said:


> My first post! I have been lurking long enough to read that it is safe to own a sateen op art bag without the fear that it will snag, so I went ahead and just got my latest Coach from the sale at Lord and Taylor. I bought a small Madison Madeline in light khaki/champagne for $118 (a $160 savings, thank you very much). And now, without further ado, ta daaaaaa....




Welcome! I'm pretty new too.


----------



## CoachVB

coachie mama said:


> OMG! such gorgeousness! where'd you get her?



Thank you.  I got her from a friend.


----------



## LauraTracy

ecj*waxy said:


> These two beauties arrived today...Black Studded Preston and Madison Pinnacle Spotted Lizard Andie (30237)...
> 
> I haven't seen a reveal for the Andie yet, so I took some extra pics. My pics definitely do not do it justice. The leather has a pearly sheen to it...it is really gorgeous!


 
LOVE these two!  I was just thinking where is the reveal for that purse I really liked and here it is!  She looks beautiful.  Very nice!  And of course I'm already in paper heaven with the studded Preston.  Extremely jealous here!  Enjoy them!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

stanzko1 said:


> Marci sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547391
> View attachment 2547392


 
How cute!!!  Love the black and white.  They look great!



coachie mama said:


> Lucky ebay finds!
> nwot Carrie Twist - $227 shipped
> nwt Park Woven Hobo - $133 shipped


 
I really love the Carrie bag.  Great color for it too.  I have never seen the Park woven like this.  Very nice!



barskin said:


> My first post! I have been lurking long enough to read that it is safe to own a sateen op art bag without the fear that it will snag, so I went ahead and just got my latest Coach from the sale at Lord and Taylor. I bought a small Madison Madeline in light khaki/champagne for $118 (a $160 savings, thank you very much). And now, without further ado, ta daaaaaa....


 
Love the Madeline in this color and print.  Very sharp!



CoachVB said:


> Miss Lindsey Black Criss Cross arrived today. It is love.


 
I love this!  A rebel bag with class.  Love it!


----------



## Sarah03

CoachVB said:


> Miss Lindsey Black Criss Cross arrived today.  It is love.




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Tuberose Lindsey from last Wednesday's FOS. I LOVE THIS BAG!!!  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2548560


----------



## CoachVB

LauraTracy said:


> I love this!  A rebel bag with class.  Love it!





Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks all.  I am really proud to own her.


----------



## pink sapphire

CoachVB said:


> Miss Lindsey Black Criss Cross arrived today.  It is love.  [/QUOT  She is a beauty congrats


----------



## pink sapphire

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey from last Wednesday's FOS. I LOVE THIS BAG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548560


Beautiful bag lovely color.


----------



## Camnagem

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey from last Wednesday's FOS. I LOVE THIS BAG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548560



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Eunzzy

The pink coach purse is a beauty!


----------



## ecj*waxy

LauraTracy said:


> LOVE these two!  I was just thinking where is the reveal for that purse I really liked and here it is!  She looks beautiful.  Very nice!  And of course I'm already in paper heaven with the studded Preston.  Extremely jealous here!  Enjoy them!!!


Thank you!   I am very happy with the Andie...it was love at first sight!  I hope you get a leather Preston soon, although, I bet your paper one is pretty cute...lol!


----------



## designer1




----------



## barskin

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey from last Wednesday's FOS. I LOVE THIS BAG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548560





Oooh! Gorgeous! 


PS (newbie question) What is FOS?


----------



## CoachVB

barskin said:


> Oooh! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> PS (newbie question) What is FOS?



*F*actory *O*nline *S*ale

https://www.coachfactory.com/store/default/customer/account/login/http://www.coachfactory.com/store/default/the-march-19-event.html


----------



## mjg75

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey from last Wednesday's FOS. I LOVE THIS BAG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548560


So pretty!  And perfect for Spring!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bigal said:


> Such a rich color!  Great buy, enjoy!


 


sandyclaws said:


> gorgeous color!!!
> 
> 
> wowza i love this lil thang!! ssssssssssssexy


 


LauraTracy said:


> KELSEY!  My love!  You always have the best stuff!  Love, love, love!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for animal prints.  Very cool!


 


Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm lusting after this bag!


 

Thanks everyone!  I'm way behind on reading this thread and have missed these. 
 For me, Kelsey works as my crossbody bag when I need someting small and hands free.  She's perfect!


----------



## LauraTracy

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey from last Wednesday's FOS. I LOVE THIS BAG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548560


 
LOVE this texture.  So pretty and ready for Springtime!



designer1 said:


> View attachment 2548913


 
I'll say it again.  Love the contrast!  That's a beautiful color.  Love my purple!


----------



## WVUdani

My new to me sequin Sophia


----------



## Sarah03

I can't multi quote on my iPhone, but thanks for the Lindsey love!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

WVUdani said:


> My new to me sequin Sophia



Congrats! I love Sophia s!


----------



## Caspin22

CoachVB said:


> Miss Lindsey Black Criss Cross arrived today.  It is love.



Holy crap that's hot.


----------



## CoachVB

Canderson22 said:


> Holy crap that's hot.



Thank you.  She finally found her way to me.


----------



## arret77

I picked up the Bleecker zippy wallet in painted dots at Macy's today. It goes perfectly with my Madison east/west tote in cornflower that I got recently at my outlet. Great color for spring!


----------



## brightheart

WVUdani said:


> My new to me sequin Sophia


Love it!  She is totally sassy!  



arret77 said:


> I picked up the Bleecker zippy wallet in painted dots at Macy's today. It goes perfectly with my Madison east/west tote in cornflower that I got recently at my outlet. Great color for spring!


Congrats on your great outlet find!  The painted dots wallet is super cute.


----------



## bunnycat

arret77 said:


> I picked up the Bleecker zippy wallet in painted dots at Macy's today. It goes perfectly with my Madison east/west tote in cornflower that I got recently at my outlet. Great color for spring!



Ooh- Love the painted polka dot wallet! Looks great with your purse!


----------



## stanzko1

Chailey sandals in black


----------



## stanzko1

Reena bleeker cabana strap in khaki


----------



## frivofrugalista

stanzko1 said:


> Chailey sandals in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550595
> View attachment 2550596


Both look so cute and comfortable!


----------



## designer1

arret77 said:


> I picked up the Bleecker zippy wallet in painted dots at Macy's today. It goes perfectly with my Madison east/west tote in cornflower that I got recently at my outlet. Great color for spring!



That wallet, or wristlet, sure is different!


----------



## jane

small Phoebe in two-tone python emboss came today. I love that the black leather is so smooth, not pebbled! Really like this black bag. Can't wait for it to break in and slouch a bit.

I also love that I got it for $220 at Macy's


----------



## GA Peach

My "new to me" Black Tanner eBay purchase ($120 shipped) arrived today FOLDED IN HALF in the box!  Poor baby.  Luckily the seller only lives 45 minutes from me in Georgia so she only had to spend a day in that terrible box.  I'll spend a few minutes stuffing her, conditioning her, and I might even have some fresh tassels for her!  She has a good forever home now..........


----------



## qudz104

WVUdani said:


> My new to me sequin Sophia




Congrats!! I love mine to pieces!!


----------



## WVUdani

qudz104 said:


> Congrats!! I love mine to pieces!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## mrop

My vachetta highrise Borough came today!! I love the light color and the silver hardware!  I've never owned vachetta so I'm nervous to keep it looking good but I'm also excited for it to develop a patina. Any advice on keeping color transfer off this beauty?!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also got my seamist Madison slim envelope wallet and my mini skinny in ombré gingham!! It's all love!!


----------



## KSuzuki

mrop said:


> My vachetta highrise Borough came today!! I love the light color and the silver hardware!  I've never owned vachetta so I'm nervous to keep it looking good but I'm also excited for it to develop a patina. Any advice on keeping color transfer off this beauty?!
> 
> Also got my seamist Madison slim envelope wallet and my mini skinny in ombré gingham!! It's all love!!



Looks so cute on you and I'm loving the accessories! Very pretty together!!


----------



## brightheart

mrop said:


> My vachetta highrise Borough came today!! I love the light color and the silver hardware!  I've never owned vachetta so I'm nervous to keep it looking good but I'm also excited for it to develop a patina. Any advice on keeping color transfer off this beauty?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551340
> View attachment 2551341
> View attachment 2551342
> 
> 
> Also got my seamist Madison slim envelope wallet and my mini skinny in ombré gingham!! It's all love!!



Congrats on your new lovelies!!  The colors are so beautiful!!


----------



## whateve

mrop said:


> My vachetta highrise Borough came today!! I love the light color and the silver hardware!  I've never owned vachetta so I'm nervous to keep it looking good but I'm also excited for it to develop a patina. Any advice on keeping color transfer off this beauty?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551340
> View attachment 2551341
> View attachment 2551342
> 
> 
> Also got my seamist Madison slim envelope wallet and my mini skinny in ombré gingham!! It's all love!!


Oh, I love the entire ensemble! I've got to get something in that gingham!

If you want to develop patina, I'm not sure there is anything you can put on it to protect it because I think anything that protected it would prevent it. What I would do is what some people in the LV forum do. I would speed up the patina process by putting the bag out in the sun. Then once the patina was where I wanted it to be, I would put something on it to protect it. I'm not sure what would be the best for that, but they probably know in the LV forum.


----------



## mjg75

mrop said:


> My vachetta highrise Borough came today!! I love the light color and the silver hardware!  I've never owned vachetta so I'm nervous to keep it looking good but I'm also excited for it to develop a patina. Any advice on keeping color transfer off this beauty?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551340
> View attachment 2551341
> View attachment 2551342
> 
> 
> Also got my seamist Madison slim envelope wallet and my mini skinny in ombré gingham!! It's all love!!


I love this!  I just love the silver hardware/vachetta combo. Seeing this pic makes me wish I had ordered it. Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

Picked up an Avery Drawstring yesterday. I've had my eye on this bag since it came out and the price was too good to pass up on clearance. I really wanted the slate but they were sold out so I got the Rose.

It's really more purple than pink but changes in different lights. The photo in the car is most true to life. The color is definitely out of my comfort zone but it's so pretty to look at!

The leather on these is really smooshy and thick.


----------



## bigal

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up an Avery Drawstring yesterday. I've had my eye on this bag since it came out and the price was too good to pass up on clearance. I really wanted the slate but they were sold out so I got the Rose.
> 
> It's really more purple than pink but changes in different lights. The photo in the car is most true to life. The color is definitely out of my comfort zone but it's so pretty to look at!
> 
> The leather on these is really smooshy and thick.
> 
> View attachment 2552080
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552081



Pretty!


----------



## mrop

KSuzuki said:


> Looks so cute on you and I'm loving the accessories! Very pretty together!!




Thank you!! I was happy with the way the combo of colors look together!!


----------



## mrop

brightheart said:


> Congrats on your new lovelies!!  The colors are so beautiful!!




Aww thank you!!


----------



## mrop

whateve said:


> Oh, I love the entire ensemble! I've got to get something in that gingham!
> 
> If you want to develop patina, I'm not sure there is anything you can put on it to protect it because I think anything that protected it would prevent it. What I would do is what some people in the LV forum do. I would speed up the patina process by putting the bag out in the sun. Then once the patina was where I wanted it to be, I would put something on it to protect it. I'm not sure what would be the best for that, but they probably know in the LV forum.



The gingham is even cuter in person than I thought it was online!!  you should get something! 
That makes sense about not putting a protectant on the vachetta. I'm worried about color transfer but I also want it to get a patina. I'm going to try leaving it out in the sun and I'll protect when it's aged a bit. I wonder how long I'll have to leave it out in the sun! We'll see.  thanks for the advice!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

mrop said:


> My vachetta highrise Borough came today!! I love the light color and the silver hardware!  I've never owned vachetta so I'm nervous to keep it looking good but I'm also excited for it to develop a patina. Any advice on keeping color transfer off this beauty?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551340
> View attachment 2551341
> View attachment 2551342
> 
> 
> Also got my seamist Madison slim envelope wallet and my mini skinny in ombré gingham!! It's all love!!



GORGEOUS combo!!!  Love it all!!!


----------



## snoflinga

Here's my newest: Madison east/west satchet in Saffiano Grey Quartz! Picked this up at the outlet


----------



## Caspin22

snoflinga said:


> Here's my newest: Madison east/west satchet in Saffiano Grey Quartz! Picked this up at the outlet



I love this one...it's my favorite of all the Madelines.  It's on my list.


----------



## virtue1982

Picked up a Phoebe in Midnight Oak yesterday


----------



## ShaNayNay

virtue1982 said:


> Picked up a Phoebe in Midnight Oak yesterday


 
Thats gorgeous!


----------



## snoflinga

Canderson22 said:


> I love this one...it's my favorite of all the Madelines.  It's on my list.



It's really nice!  Even my sister who knows nothing about leather or bags told me to get that one because it looks "fancy".  I am in love with this bag


----------



## chocodoc

I couldn't pass up this cutie, particularly since I had a PCE for 25% off.


----------



## LocaLady

chocodoc said:


> I couldn't pass up this cutie, particularly since I had a PCE for 25% off.
> View attachment 2553494
> View attachment 2553495



I love it..... I am looking for a crossbody. Do the handles bother since they don't fold down?


----------



## chocodoc

LocaLady said:


> I love it..... I am looking for a crossbody. Do the handles bother since they don't fold down?




No, they don't bother me at all. It still works great as a crossbody.


----------



## KricketCollects

LocaLady said:


> I love it..... I am looking for a crossbody. Do the handles bother since they don't fold down?




That was my deal breaker, handles and shoulder straps. I bought this bag in the pale lemon today. I posted a ton of pics (pg 2) in the thread titled regular/large Preston owners (anything but minis), something like that.


----------



## LocaLady

chocodoc said:


> No, they don't bother me at all. It still works great as a crossbody.



Thanks, that's good to know


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Here is my new bar stripe borough.  I have been wanting this ever since I saw it in one of the preview threads.  Once I heard they were finally allowing PCE on boroughs I decided to go ahead and get it!


----------



## SBgirl

mrop said:


> My vachetta highrise Borough came today!! I love the light color and the silver hardware!  I've never owned vachetta so I'm nervous to keep it looking good but I'm also excited for it to develop a patina. Any advice on keeping color transfer off this beauty?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551340
> View attachment 2551341
> View attachment 2551342
> 
> 
> Also got my seamist Madison slim envelope wallet and my mini skinny in ombré gingham!! It's all love!!


please post picts as it patinas!


----------



## bunnycat

Love that pale blue crossbody and the bar stripe Boroughs are so pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

WVUdani said:


> My new to me sequin Sophia


 

Twins!   Congrats!!


----------



## walk-unafraid

Mini satchel in navy/silver. A great versatile little bag, and I love silver hardware with a blue bag!


----------



## barskin

walk-unafraid said:


> Mini satchel in navy/silver. A great versatile little bag, and I love silver hardware with a blue bag!


Oooh. Nice. I've wanted that bag.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

chocodoc said:


> I couldn't pass up this cutie, particularly since I had a PCE for 25% off.
> View attachment 2553494
> View attachment 2553495



loving these bags!


----------



## mrop

Slim edgepaint continental zip wallet. Camel/bright mandarin w/ gold hardware. I'm exchanging for the sunglow bc the bright mandarin is just too orange for me. The organization and layout is PERFECT for me though! And it's super slim.


----------



## brightheart

walk-unafraid said:


> Mini satchel in navy/silver. A great versatile little bag, and I love silver hardware with a blue bag!


I bought the mini satchel in black last year and I love it!  It holds quite a bit.  I love the navy!


----------



## walk-unafraid

brightheart said:


> I bought the mini satchel in black last year and I love it!  It holds quite a bit.  I love the navy!



I also have it in Cranberry, and it is a great little bag.  Any small bag that holds all my stuff plus 2 cell phones and a Kindle is all right by me!


----------



## WVUdani

My new Coach Pink Python Sophia


----------



## WVUdani

Argh wrong pic lol lets try again!!!


----------



## CoachVB

WVUdani said:


> Argh wrong pic lol lets try again!!!



Wowza~  Beautiful.  Congrats


----------



## GA Peach

WVUdani said:


> My new Coach Pink Python Sophia


 

Saw the right pic and she is a beauty!


----------



## WVUdani

CoachVB said:


> Wowza~  Beautiful.  Congrats



Thank you!!! I'm excited to use her


----------



## WVUdani

GA Peach said:


> Saw the right pic and she is a beauty!


Haha thanks!!! I got mixed up on which post I was typing : P


----------



## pbnjam

mrop said:


> Slim edgepaint continental zip wallet. Camel/bright mandarin w/ gold hardware. I'm exchanging for the sunglow bc the bright mandarin is just too orange for me. The organization and layout is PERFECT for me though! And it's super slim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554433
> View attachment 2554434


Lovely wallet! I didn't know about this one.


----------



## bobbyjean

WVUdani said:


> Argh wrong pic lol lets try again!!!



Pretty!!!


----------



## whateve

WVUdani said:


> Argh wrong pic lol lets try again!!!


Oh that's gorgeous! I don't think I've ever seen this color.


----------



## cupcakegirl

walk-unafraid said:


> Mini satchel in navy/silver. A great versatile little bag, and I love silver hardware with a blue bag!



Love it!


----------



## WVUdani

GA Peach said:


> Saw the right pic and she is a beauty!





whateve said:


> Oh that's gorgeous! I don't think I've ever seen this color.



Thank you  it's from 2010 it's hard to find in new condition from my search lol


----------



## ColtsCoachFan

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2553656
> 
> Here is my new bar stripe borough.  I have been wanting this ever since I saw it in one of the preview threads.  Once I heard they were finally allowing PCE on boroughs I decided to go ahead and get it!



This is absolutely stunning, congrats!  For me, this is probably the prettiest of all the Boroughs I've seen thus far.  Thanks for sharing a pic of this gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sarah03

WVUdani said:


> Argh wrong pic lol lets try again!!!




Omg that is a gorgeous bag!  Mods pretty please????


----------



## WVUdani

Sarah03 said:


> Omg that is a gorgeous bag!  Mods pretty please????




I'm horrible at mods  and I'm always in sweats lol but here ya go!


----------



## LuckyJenA4

Just got my brand new Madison Cafe Carryall in Love Red which is amazingly gorgeous. Love!


----------



## Sarah03

WVUdani said:


> I'm horrible at mods  and I'm always in sweats lol but here ya go!




She's gorgeous on you!  Thanks for the mods. I'm always looking at this bag on eBay, but never knew how big it really was!


----------



## Sarah03

LuckyJenA4 said:


> View attachment 2554750
> View attachment 2554752
> 
> 
> Just got my brand new Madison Cafe Carryall in Love Red which is amazingly gorgeous. Love!




The cafe carryall is so pretty & classy. Congrats!


----------



## WVUdani

Sarah03 said:


> She's gorgeous on you!  Thanks for the mods. I'm always looking at this bag on eBay, but never knew how big it really was!


Thank you!!! She's the small Sophia but fits plenty and is big enough for me


----------



## whateve

WVUdani said:


> I'm horrible at mods  and I'm always in sweats lol but here ya go!


It's gorgeous! I remember wanting the blue python but it only came in the large Sophia. I never knew there was a python small Sophia in a pretty color.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

chocodoc said:


> I couldn't pass up this cutie, particularly since I had a PCE for 25% off.
> View attachment 2553494
> View attachment 2553495


Gorg! I just ordered the triple zip crossbody in this color. Would you say it's leaning toward a baby blue? Sometimes it looks kinda minty online...


----------



## katierose

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2553656
> 
> Here is my new bar stripe borough.  I have been wanting this ever since I saw it in one of the preview threads.  Once I heard they were finally allowing PCE on boroughs I decided to go ahead and get it!



Congrats! This is stunning IRL, a really beautiful bag and one of the nicest Boroughs.


----------



## katierose

WVUdani said:


> I'm horrible at mods  and I'm always in sweats lol but here ya go!



Looks great on you! Congrats on finding one in new condition.


----------



## LvoesBags

chocodoc said:


> I couldn't pass up this cutie, particularly since I had a PCE for 25% off.
> View attachment 2553494
> View attachment 2553495



Congrats! I love this color. I can see it going with a lot. Enjoy


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

WVUdani said:


> Argh wrong pic lol lets try again!!!


 
Beautiful!  Congrts!  (you had me at pink, lol)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

WVUdani said:


> I'm horrible at mods  and I'm always in sweats lol but here ya go!


 
Looks great on you.  Congrats again!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LuckyJenA4 said:


> View attachment 2554750
> View attachment 2554752
> 
> 
> Just got my brand new Madison Cafe Carryall in Love Red which is amazingly gorgeous. Love!


 

Beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## LuckyJenA4

This is the park leather carrie I bought my daughter at the outlet. Lucky. Most of the carrie totes there were a flat cheap leather yet this one seems to have been made out of leftover acid green from the new minetta. It's a gorgeous bag and I got her the matching wristlet too. $120.


----------



## MKB0925

WVUdani said:


> I'm horrible at mods  and I'm always in sweats lol but here ya go!



Gorg bag and looks great on you!


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me zippy wallet in lagoon with silver hardware..it is in perfect condition!


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.


----------



## MKB0925

Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.



Love...so pretty! I love blue!


----------



## mrop

Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.




Oh my goodness!! I would LOVE to see a mod shot of this daily bag on you!! I can't believe how much it holds!!


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

mrop said:


> Oh my goodness!! I would LOVE to see a mod shot of this daily bag on you!! I can't believe how much it holds!!



This is the best I can do for now.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Gorg! I just ordered the triple zip crossbody in this color. Would you say it's leaning toward a baby blue? Sometimes it looks kinda minty online...


It's a light green with blue mixed in a little. Sea mist is the color and it's a perfect name in my opinion.  It dies look more green than blue. Hope that helps.


----------



## mjg75

Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.


Love this!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cheap_Tequila said:


> This is the best I can do for now.



Wow! That is really cute! Thanks for posting the mod shot!


----------



## mrop

Cheap_Tequila said:


> This is the best I can do for now.




Love it!! It looks GREAT on you! Thanks so much for posting!! I love all your coordinating accessories too!!


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

MKB0925 said:


> Love...so pretty! I love blue!


Thanks.  It's a great colour.



mjg75 said:


> Love this!!


Thank you.



Luv2Shop1 said:


> Wow! That is really cute! Thanks for posting the mod shot!


Thanks and you`re welcome.



mrop said:


> Love it!! It looks GREAT on you! Thanks so much for posting!! I love all your coordinating accessories too!!


Thanks.  It`s a really great bag.  Even with all I have in it, it`s still easily 'clutchable'.  After using it for 3 days straight, I had to go buy another one in ecru. 
I figured it was time for all new purse guts after using the same ones for the past 4 years.  I'm really liking them too.  The zippy is my favorite style of wallet and one of the least expensive ones COACH makes.  I bought one when they first came out in the Julia collection a few years ago and have added a few more since then.  I really like that it's roomy enough to hold all the regular wallet stuff and it'll still fit a Galaxy S4 with an Otterbox case.


----------



## brightheart

Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.





Cheap_Tequila said:


> This is the best I can do for now.



Thank you for the detailed pics and the mod shot!  Your new accessories are super cheerful!  And I'm impressed at how much fits into the daily bag!


----------



## SugarPlumGirl

Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.



Gorgeous!!!  I, too, ordered these same accessories and am waiting for them to get here on Friday.  Your post made me even more excited because they look awesome together. I got mine to go with my Chambray Borough, but I like how you paired yours with the Daily Shoulder Bag!!!


----------



## SugarPlumGirl

Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.


Thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Cheap_Tequila said:


> This is the best I can do for now.




Love your boots!


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

brightheart said:


> Thank you for the detailed pics and the mod shot!  Your new accessories are super cheerful!  And I'm impressed at how much fits into the daily bag!


You're welcome.  



SugarPlumGirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I, too, ordered these same accessories and am waiting for them to get here on Friday.  Your post made me even more excited because they look awesome together. I got mine to go with my Chambray Borough, but I like how you paired yours with the Daily Shoulder Bag!!!


Thanks. I'm sure you'll love them.  Mine will be used in all of my bags...the cornflower daily just happens to be my bag du jour.


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

paula3boys said:


> Love your boots!


Thanks.  I don't know if you can tell in my not-so-good photo but they're actually a denim blue colour/


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Two eBay Finds. 

I Want to thank those of you who helped authenticate the purse for me. 

Legacy Striped Garcia Top Handle Pouch Bag 41852 = $12.00 Shipped
Saffiano Colorblock Soft Wallet In Cranberry/Vermillion 49670 = $35.00 Shipped*


----------



## arret77

I got my fos order in today! Madison zip top large wristlet in black violet. I absolutely love it! I already used it for going to happy hour. It holds a lot more then I was expecting. Perfect size for going out.


----------



## CoachVB

princess_xoxo said:


> *Two eBay Finds.
> 
> I Want to thank those of you who helped authenticate the purse for me.
> 
> Legacy Striped Garcia Top Handle Pouch Bag 41852 = $12.00 Shipped
> Saffiano Colorblock Soft Wallet In Cranberry/Vermillion 49670 = $35.00 Shipped*
> 
> View attachment 2556004



Beautiful items you got for great prices. Congrats.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

WVUdani said:


> Argh wrong pic lol lets try again!!!




That is one breath-taking bag! Wow!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.


So pretty! I love how matchy everything is


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Syrenitytoo said:


> It's a light green with blue mixed in a little. Sea mist is the color and it's a perfect name in my opinion.  It dies look more green than blue. Hope that helps.


Yayyy! I bought some seafoam shoelaces yesterday, to keep myself from buying the matching Converses instead, lol. Hopefully they look good together... I'm glad Sea Mist is a mix of green and blue. Thanks for the info!


----------



## elbgrl

My gorgeous new tan Phoebe from PCE arrived today


----------



## elbgrl

Oops forgot pic


----------



## CoachVB

elbgrl said:


> Oops forgot pic
> 
> View attachment 2556632



Pretty girl.  Congrats.


----------



## WVUdani

Kylie sunglasses and tattersall trench from FOS


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My new-to-me Permisson Isabelle


----------



## CoachVB

WVUdani said:


> Kylie sunglasses and tattersall trench from FOS



I dislike!  Just kidding.  You look great.  Model worthy you are.  Love those sunnies.


----------



## elbgrl

CoachVB said:


> Pretty girl.  Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## CoachVB

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My new-to-me Permisson Isabelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2556673



Great picture.  This is one bag I thought was the perfect shoulder bag when I first saw it.  I don't know why I never got one.  Congrats.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

CoachVB said:


> Great picture.  This is one bag I thought was the perfect shoulder bag when I first saw it.  I don't know why I never got one.  Congrats.




Thank you.


----------



## bigal

If anyone is wondering what the package totes are like, here I am with a regular hot orange zebra I just got.  Getting ready for a beach vacation soon!  This one is going to be my beach bag.


----------



## whateve

WVUdani said:


> Kylie sunglasses and tattersall trench from FOS


The sunnies look great on you. I love this trench!


----------



## whateve

princess_xoxo said:


> *Two eBay Finds.
> 
> I Want to thank those of you who helped authenticate the purse for me.
> 
> Legacy Striped Garcia Top Handle Pouch Bag 41852 = $12.00 Shipped
> Saffiano Colorblock Soft Wallet In Cranberry/Vermillion 49670 = $35.00 Shipped*
> 
> View attachment 2556004


I still can't believe what a deal you got! Congratulations! You are very welcome for the authentication.


----------



## LocaLady

bigal said:


> If anyone is wondering what the package totes are like, here I am with a regular hot orange zebra I just got.  Getting ready for a beach vacation soon!  This one is going to be my beach bag.



What is a package tote and how do I get one??? Love it!


----------



## whateve

LocaLady said:


> What is a package tote and how do I get one??? Love it!


They are called packable totes and they are at the outlets and on FOS. There are larger ones called weekenders.


----------



## bigal

whateve said:


> They are called packable totes and they are at the outlets and on FOS. There are larger ones called weekenders.



Thank you for the correction!  Darn auto correct!   Packable!  

Oh the one I have pictured is the regular sized weekender.  

Gosh, I'm full of corrections today!


----------



## arret77

bigal said:


> If anyone is wondering what the package totes are like, here I am with a regular hot orange zebra I just got.  Getting ready for a beach vacation soon!  This one is going to be my beach bag.


Cute beach bag! Love your outfit!


----------



## bigal

arret77 said:


> Cute beach bag! Love your outfit!



Thank you!  It's my first foray into caftans for the beach.


----------



## chocodoc

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Gorg! I just ordered the triple zip crossbody in this color. Would you say it's leaning toward a baby blue? Sometimes it looks kinda minty online...




It is definitely more minty than baby blue, but in some lights gives a bluish look.


----------



## sallyinmaui

Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.


----------



## WVUdani

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.


Oh em gee I love love love the pink gingham!!!


----------



## bigal

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.



Beautiful! That fob is adorable!


----------



## coachie mama

the gingham tote and accessories are super cute!


----------



## SugarPlumGirl

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.



Wow that pink ruby is beautiful!!!


----------



## MKB0925

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.



So pretty...love that tote! Perfect spring/summer bag!


----------



## coach943

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.



These are fabulous.  I'm too am in love with the gingham tote.


----------



## LauraTracy

bigal said:


> If anyone is wondering what the package totes are like, here I am with a regular hot orange zebra I just got. Getting ready for a beach vacation soon! This one is going to be my beach bag.


 
How cute!  Enojy the beach!



sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.


 
I want all of this!  Love everything!


----------



## LauraTracy

princess_xoxo said:


> *Two eBay Finds. *
> 
> *I Want to thank those of you who helped authenticate the purse for me. *
> 
> *Legacy Striped Garcia Top Handle Pouch Bag 41852 = $12.00 Shipped*
> *Saffiano Colorblock Soft Wallet In Cranberry/Vermillion 49670 = $35.00 Shipped*
> 
> View attachment 2556004


 
Wow, I think I really like this.  Congrats! 



arret77 said:


> I got my fos order in today! Madison zip top large wristlet in black violet. I absolutely love it! I already used it for going to happy hour. It holds a lot more then I was expecting. Perfect size for going out.


 
Love purple!



elbgrl said:


> Oops forgot pic
> 
> View attachment 2556632


 
Very nice! 



WVUdani said:


> Kylie sunglasses and tattersall trench from FOS


 
Love this coat!  Glasses look great on you too.  



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My new-to-me Permisson Isabelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2556673


 
Beautiful color!


----------



## LauraTracy

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me zippy wallet in lagoon with silver hardware..it is in perfect condition!


 
Very nice! 



Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories. Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare. The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.


 
Love all of this!  Loving the dots and that blue.


----------



## LauraTracy

WVUdani said:


> I'm horrible at mods  and I'm always in sweats lol but here ya go!


 
Looks great!



LuckyJenA4 said:


> View attachment 2554750
> View attachment 2554752
> 
> 
> Just got my brand new Madison Cafe Carryall in Love Red which is amazingly gorgeous. Love!


 
Love this color!



LuckyJenA4 said:


> This is the park leather carrie I bought my daughter at the outlet. Lucky. Most of the carrie totes there were a flat cheap leather yet this one seems to have been made out of leftover acid green from the new minetta. It's a gorgeous bag and I got her the matching wristlet too. $120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555546


 
Love this color too!  Very nice!


----------



## LauraTracy

WVUdani said:


> My new Coach Pink Python Sophia


 
I don't think I've ever seen this before.  Love it and the sunshine!


----------



## LauraTracy

WVUdani said:


> My new Coach Pink Python Sophia


 


chocodoc said:


> I couldn't pass up this cutie, particularly since I had a PCE for 25% off.
> View attachment 2553494
> View attachment 2553495


 
I think this is the prettiest color for this bag.  Very nice!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2553656
> 
> Here is my new bar stripe borough. I have been wanting this ever since I saw it in one of the preview threads. Once I heard they were finally allowing PCE on boroughs I decided to go ahead and get it!


 
And this is my favorite combo for the Borough.  I love it.  



walk-unafraid said:


> Mini satchel in navy/silver. A great versatile little bag, and I love silver hardware with a blue bag!


 
Everyone's gone blue!  Very nice color.  Love satchels!



mrop said:


> Slim edgepaint continental zip wallet. Camel/bright mandarin w/ gold hardware. I'm exchanging for the sunglow bc the bright mandarin is just too orange for me. The organization and layout is PERFECT for me though! And it's super slim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554433
> View attachment 2554434


 
I really, really love this wallet...someday.


----------



## LauraTracy

mrop said:


> My vachetta highrise Borough came today!! I love the light color and the silver hardware!  I've never owned vachetta so I'm nervous to keep it looking good but I'm also excited for it to develop a patina. Any advice on keeping color transfer off this beauty?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551340
> View attachment 2551341
> View attachment 2551342
> 
> 
> Also got my seamist Madison slim envelope wallet and my mini skinny in ombré gingham!! It's all love!!


 
What a beautiful collection of colors.  Lovely!



Canderson22 said:


> Picked up an Avery Drawstring yesterday. I've had my eye on this bag since it came out and the price was too good to pass up on clearance. I really wanted the slate but they were sold out so I got the Rose.
> 
> It's really more purple than pink but changes in different lights. The photo in the car is most true to life. The color is definitely out of my comfort zone but it's so pretty to look at!
> 
> The leather on these is really smooshy and thick.
> 
> View attachment 2552080
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552081


 
I love this bag in this color.  I think it's the prettiest one I've seen yet.  



snoflinga said:


> Here's my newest: Madison east/west satchet in Saffiano Grey Quartz! Picked this up at the outlet


 
Madeline looks great in this combo!



virtue1982 said:


> View attachment 2553193
> 
> 
> Picked up a Phoebe in Midnight Oak yesterday


 
One of the best colors for Phoebe.  Very nice!


----------



## bigal

LauraTracy said:


> How cute!  Enojy the beach!



Thank you!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Here's my second acquisition of the week.....I'm currently in the dog house but it's worth it.


----------



## bobbyjean

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Here's my second acquisition of the week.....I'm currently in the dog house but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557673



At least you'll have cute bags to wear while in the dog house


----------



## bagzaddict

My package arrived today with my Coach Bleecker Small Toaster satchel!! Also got a Flight wristlet that I won't be keeping.


----------



## CoachVB

bagzaddict said:


> My package arrived today with my Coach Bleecker Small Toaster satchel!! Also got a Flight wristlet that I won't be keeping.



Cute Toaster.  Can you show what she holds?  I have regular size scheduled for Monday delivery.


----------



## mjg75

My new cutie...small Bleecker toaster in Ecru!


----------



## Caspin22

mjg75 said:


> My new cutie...small Bleecker toaster in Ecru!



Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## mjg75

Ooops!!


----------



## brightheart

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.


Congrats!!  Those are all beautiful!  Now I'm wanting that cosmetic case too!



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Here's my second acquisition of the week.....I'm currently in the dog house but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557673


Congrats!  I have the textured duffle in this color and I love it!  I've used it for months and it doesn't show any wear whatsoever.  



bagzaddict said:


> My package arrived today with my Coach Bleecker Small Toaster satchel!! Also got a Flight wristlet that I won't be keeping.


Such a cute satchel! Congrats!



mjg75 said:


> Ooops!!


Another cute satchel!  Congrats!


----------



## bagzaddict

The bag actually holds quite a bit. It could still fit a little more.


----------



## brightheart

Picked up this saffiano slim zip wallet in Peach Rose at Macy's this morning for 25/25/20!  I couldn't believe it was on clearance. My first Coach wallet, and also my first light-colored wallet.  Do you ladies think I should Apple Garde it first? I'm a little worried about dirt and stains.


----------



## annpan23

Got Mini Riley in Grey Birch today...and it's love, love, love!  I'm also amazed at how much she can hold...


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My triple-zip in Sea Mist arrived while I was at work today, and I was disappointed. The color was less vibrant than I thought it would be, the leather was scuffed here and there, and to top it off, there was a glob of some kind of glue on one side of the bag! I went by the mall to return it and of course ended up wandering around the store with an SA who wanted to help me find something to replace the it with. I wasn't sold on anything for a while until something caught my eye...


Sooooooo Kylie came home with me My first bag in Saffiano! Unfortunately, I cannot, for the life of me figure out how to turn it back into a wristlet. Guess I'll have to go by a Coach store sometime next week for a tutorial.


----------



## SugarPlumGirl

mjg75 said:


> Ooops!!



So cute!  I really want a toaster now


----------



## qudz104

My first coach cosmetic case! I Iove it! And it's so big too! I've been using these teeny wristlet size cases so I guess I'm not used to it lol.


----------



## GA Peach

qudz104 said:


> View attachment 2558397
> 
> My first coach cosmetic case! I Iove it! And it's so big too! I've been using these teeny wristlet size cases so I guess I'm not used to it lol.


 

Yes, I love these, too.  They are large and the quality is good.


----------



## LauraTracy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Here's my second acquisition of the week.....I'm currently in the dog house but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557673


 
Definitely worth it!



bagzaddict said:


> My package arrived today with my Coach Bleecker Small Toaster satchel!! Also got a Flight wristlet that I won't be keeping.


 
Really?  Love that color on the wristlet.  Pass it here, girl.  Both bags are cute!


----------



## LauraTracy

mjg75 said:


> Ooops!!


 
Love that color!



brightheart said:


> Picked up this saffiano slim zip wallet in Peach Rose at Macy's this morning for 25/25/20! I couldn't believe it was on clearance. My first Coach wallet, and also my first light-colored wallet. Do you ladies think I should Apple Garde it first? I'm a little worried about dirt and stains.
> 
> View attachment 2557852


 
Another pretty color!



annpan23 said:


> Got Mini Riley in Grey Birch today...and it's love, love, love! I'm also amazed at how much she can hold...


 
I don't think I've seen this bag in a light shade.  Very nice!



ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My triple-zip in Sea Mist arrived while I was at work today, and I was disappointed. The color was less vibrant than I thought it would be, the leather was scuffed here and there, and to top it off, there was a glob of some kind of glue on one side of the bag! I went by the mall to return it and of course ended up wandering around the store with an SA who wanted to help me find something to replace the it with. I wasn't sold on anything for a while until something caught my eye...
> 
> 
> Sooooooo Kylie came home with me My first bag in Saffiano! Unfortunately, I cannot, for the life of me figure out how to turn it back into a wristlet. Guess I'll have to go by a Coach store sometime next week for a tutorial.


 
Very pretty!



qudz104 said:


> View attachment 2558397
> 
> My first coach cosmetic case! I Iove it! And it's so big too! I've been using these teeny wristlet size cases so I guess I'm not used to it lol.


 
Congratulations!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Spur-of-the-moment trip to the outlet in Gaffney, SC. Had to drop hubby off to meet up with a fellow racer a mere 37 miles away, sooo...he actually enabled me to go shop. Whaaaaat? How cool is that?!? Have I mentioned my hubby rocks? 

Here is my haul:
Embossed Lizard Madeline, Black Avery Drawstring for my daughter, Black Violet Phoebe, wallet and wristlet in rouge, wristlet in mineral (?) for my DD, and a few little fobs. I'm a happy, happy girl!! 
Happy Friday to y'all!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

@LauraTracy: Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> Spur-of-the-moment trip to the outlet in Gaffney, SC. Had to drop hubby off to meet up with a fellow racer a mere 37 miles away, sooo...he actually enabled me to go shop. Whaaaaat? How cool is that?!? Have I mentioned my hubby rocks?
> 
> Here is my haul:
> Embossed Lizard Madeline, Black Avery Drawstring for my daughter, Black Violet Phoebe, wallet and wristlet in rouge, wristlet in mineral (?) for my DD, and a few little fobs. I'm a happy, happy girl!!
> Happy Friday to y'all!!
> 
> View attachment 2558707




Great haul!  What an awesome hubby. Congrats!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Great finds! I love that you bought your daughter a bag; can't go wrong with a drawstring duffle!


----------



## Sarah03

Well most of you already know this, but I learned today: Macy's rocks!!  I got the mini Preston in pale lemon... For $140! $258 -25%/20%, - gift card. Wahoo!
View attachment 2558835


----------



## pursecharm

iNeedCoffee said:


> Spur-of-the-moment trip to the outlet in Gaffney, SC. Had to drop hubby off to meet up with a fellow racer a mere 37 miles away, sooo...he actually enabled me to go shop. Whaaaaat? How cool is that?!? Have I mentioned my hubby rocks?
> 
> Here is my haul:
> Embossed Lizard Madeline, Black Avery Drawstring for my daughter, Black Violet Phoebe, wallet and wristlet in rouge, wristlet in mineral (?) for my DD, and a few little fobs. I'm a happy, happy girl!!
> Happy Friday to y'all!!
> 
> View attachment 2558707




Is this your first Madeline? How are you liking the style?


----------



## bagzaddict

LauraTracy said:


> Definitely worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Love that color on the wristlet.  Pass it here, girl.  Both bags are cute!



I thought the color had a little shimmer to it.


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Spur-of-the-moment trip to the outlet in Gaffney, SC. Had to drop hubby off to meet up with a fellow racer a mere 37 miles away, sooo...he actually enabled me to go shop. Whaaaaat? How cool is that?!? Have I mentioned my hubby rocks?
> 
> Here is my haul:
> Embossed Lizard Madeline, Black Avery Drawstring for my daughter, Black Violet Phoebe, wallet and wristlet in rouge, wristlet in mineral (?) for my DD, and a few little fobs. I'm a happy, happy girl!!
> Happy Friday to y'all!!
> 
> View attachment 2558707


 
Woo hoo!  Now that's a shopper!  I have inspiration for May.


----------



## LauraTracy

Sarah03 said:


> Well most of you already know this, but I learned today: Macy's rocks!! I got the mini Preston in pale lemon... For $140! $258 -25%/20%, - gift card. Wahoo!
> View attachment 2558835


 
Love this color!  The sales are killing me, people.  Congratulations!!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


 
 this is funny.   We do have rules here apparently people and Canderson is cracking the whip!    

You guys have really grabbed some great stuff.  Thank you for letting me live vicariously through you.  :worthy:


----------



## GA Peach

iNeedCoffee said:


> Spur-of-the-moment trip to the outlet in Gaffney, SC. Had to drop hubby off to meet up with a fellow racer a mere 37 miles away, sooo...he actually enabled me to go shop. Whaaaaat? How cool is that?!? Have I mentioned my hubby rocks?
> 
> Here is my haul:
> Embossed Lizard Madeline, Black Avery Drawstring for my daughter, Black Violet Phoebe, wallet and wristlet in rouge, wristlet in mineral (?) for my DD, and a few little fobs. I'm a happy, happy girl!!
> Happy Friday to y'all!!
> 
> View attachment 2558707


 
Everything is very nice!


----------



## Caspin22

LauraTracy said:


> this is funny.   We do have rules here apparently people and Canderson is cracking the whip!
> 
> You guys have really grabbed some great stuff.  Thank you for letting me live vicariously through you.  :worthy:




Lol yep!  Rules #1, 2, and 3 are "we like pictures!"


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> Lol yep! Rules #1, 2, and 3 are "we like pictures!"


 
Yes ma'am!  :salute:  

Orders received ma'am!  How high do we jump when we take them, ma'am?  Hi def or regular, ma'am?


----------



## jan1124

brightheart said:


> Picked up this saffiano slim zip wallet in Peach Rose at Macy's this morning for 25/25/20!  I couldn't believe it was on clearance. My first Coach wallet, and also my first light-colored wallet.  Do you ladies think I should Apple Garde it first? I'm a little worried about dirt and stains.
> 
> View attachment 2557852



Very pretty!  Just love everything in peach rose.  If no one has responded, no need to apple guarde.  Saffiano is the most durable leather - it's coated - so it's waterproof - and you can wipe any spots with a damp cloth.  I think this is why they're starting to make so many more of the accessories and wallets in saffiano leather.
Enjoy!  Hoping my Macy's still has one!


----------



## pbnjam

brightheart said:


> Picked up this saffiano slim zip wallet in Peach Rose at Macy's this morning for 25/25/20!  I couldn't believe it was on clearance. My first Coach wallet, and also my first light-colored wallet.  Do you ladies think I should Apple Garde it first? I'm a little worried about dirt and stains.
> 
> View attachment 2557852


Lovely! I got the double zip accordion wallet in peach rose at macys as a gift for my friend.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

princess_xoxo said:


> *Two eBay Finds. *
> 
> *I Want to thank those of you who helped authenticate the purse for me. *
> 
> *Legacy Striped Garcia Top Handle Pouch Bag 41852 = $12.00 Shipped*
> *Saffiano Colorblock Soft Wallet In Cranberry/Vermillion 49670 = $35.00 Shipped*
> 
> View attachment 2556004


 
Talk about an awesome deal!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Oops forgot pic
> 
> View attachment 2556632


 Very pretty!  Phoebe looks great in all colors. Congrats!



WVUdani said:


> Kylie sunglasses and tattersall trench from FOS


Looking good!  Congrats!



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My new-to-me Permisson Isabelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2556673


 What a pretty color!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bigal said:


> If anyone is wondering what the package totes are like, here I am with a regular hot orange zebra I just got. Getting ready for a beach vacation soon! This one is going to be my beach bag.


 


sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.


 
It's all beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bigal said:


> If anyone is wondering what the package totes are like, here I am with a regular hot orange zebra I just got. Getting ready for a beach vacation soon! This one is going to be my beach bag.


 
Looks great with your outfit.  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Here's my second acquisition of the week.....I'm currently in the dog house but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557673


 Sorry you're in the dog house, but Rory is beautiful. I have the same colorway in Molly and I love it.



bagzaddict said:


> My package arrived today with my Coach Bleecker Small Toaster satchel!! Also got a Flight wristlet that I won't be keeping.


 Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## brightheart

jan1124 said:


> Very pretty!  Just love everything in peach rose.  If no one has responded, no need to apple guarde.  Saffiano is the most durable leather - it's coated - so it's waterproof - and you can wipe any spots with a damp cloth.  I think this is why they're starting to make so many more of the accessories and wallets in saffiano leather.
> Enjoy!  Hoping my Macy's still has one!



Thanks so much for the info!  Good to know that saffiano is so durable.  I just bought an MFF tote in saffiano too, and I'm glad I don't have to apple garde it!  
I hope you are able to find the wallet at your Macys!


----------



## bobbyjean

Vermilion Borough


----------



## whateve

I got the mini studded Preston at Macy's today for under $200! Pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/preston-satchel-clubhouse-847488-16.html#post26492000


----------



## LvoesBags

whateve said:


> I got the mini studded Preston at Macy's today for under $200! Pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/preston-satchel-clubhouse-847488-16.html#post26492000



Congrats! Love these Mini Preston's, especially sea mist, but this ones got some Sass


----------



## whateve

LvoesBags said:


> Congrats! Love these Mini Preston's, especially sea mist, but this ones got some Sass


Thanks. I was tempted by sea mist too. In fact, the SA loved sea mist and was trying to talk me into it, but I have too many colored bags and I was trying to get a neutral bag that I can carry on a two month trip without having to worry about having clothes to match.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sarah03 said:


> Great haul!  What an awesome hubby. Congrats!


Thank you, Sarah! Hubs is great, I sure lucked out! 



ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Great finds! I love that you bought your daughter a bag; can't go wrong with a drawstring duffle!


Thank you. My DD works really hard at maintaining an all A average, so I thought she deserved a treat. 



pursecharm said:


> Is this your first Madeline? How are you liking the style?



Yes, my first Madeline...probably my only one since my purse budget is maxed out. I loved the style from the get-go, but was disappointed in the opening of the smaller sizes. I solved that problem by stumbling across the large size. I love how elegant and refined, yet sassy as heck, she is! 



LauraTracy said:


> Woo hoo!  Now that's a shopper!  I have inspiration for May.


 I totally went off the chain today. It felt GREAT! 



GA Peach said:


> Everything is very nice!


Thank you! I really got lucky with the deletes today!


----------



## brightheart

pbnjam said:


> Lovely! I got the double zip accordion wallet in peach rose at macys as a gift for my friend.



Your friend is lucky to receive such a lovely gift!


----------



## Lisa19609

Just got my Studded Preston! Love this bag! So excited!!!


----------



## mjg75

iNeedCoffee said:


> Spur-of-the-moment trip to the outlet in Gaffney, SC. Had to drop hubby off to meet up with a fellow racer a mere 37 miles away, sooo...he actually enabled me to go shop. Whaaaaat? How cool is that?!? Have I mentioned my hubby rocks?
> 
> Here is my haul:
> Embossed Lizard Madeline, Black Avery Drawstring for my daughter, Black Violet Phoebe, wallet and wristlet in rouge, wristlet in mineral (?) for my DD, and a few little fobs. I'm a happy, happy girl!!
> Happy Friday to y'all!!
> 
> View attachment 2558707


Awesome haul!!  Happy, happy girl indeed


----------



## mjg75

Lisa19609 said:


> Just got my Studded Preston! Love this bag! So excited!!!


Congrats!  Love the studs!


----------



## Lisa19609

mjg75 said:


> Congrats!  Love the studs!


Thank You


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great with your outfit.  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

mjg75 said:


> Awesome haul!!  Happy, happy girl indeed



 Thank you! 

24 hours later and I'm still kind of giddy.


----------



## M.I.A.

notoriousliz said:


> Haven't posted in the Coach forum in years...but I couldn't resist Mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543784


Hi,
I'm considering getting a mini or the full size, would love to know what would fit the mini, maybe I don't really need the big one.
Lovely selection, congrats


----------



## whateve

M.I.A. said:


> Hi,
> I'm considering getting a mini or the full size, would love to know what would fit the mini, maybe I don't really need the big one.
> Lovely selection, congrats


There is a huge difference between the two sizes. For a small bag, the mini holds quite a bit. I can fit a soft wallet, sunglasses case, pill case, small coin purse, card case, keys, and not shown, phone, chapstick, eyedrops, with a little bit more room left.


----------



## M.I.A.

whateve said:


> There is a huge difference between the two sizes. For a small bag, the mini holds quite a bit. I can fit a soft wallet, sunglasses case, pill case, small coin purse, card case, keys, and not shown, phone, chapstick, eyedrops, with a little bit more room left.


thank you, that's really helpful, small looks deceptively small doesn't it


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> There is a huge difference between the two sizes. For a small bag, the mini holds quite a bit. I can fit a soft wallet, sunglasses case, pill case, small coin purse, card case, keys, and not shown, phone, chapstick, eyedrops, with a little bit more room left.




I love your insides!


----------



## LvoesBags

whateve said:


> There is a huge difference between the two sizes. For a small bag, the mini holds quite a bit. I can fit a soft wallet, sunglasses case, pill case, small coin purse, card case, keys, and not shown, phone, chapstick, eyedrops, with a little bit more room left.



I think it's a great size and I love your accessories


----------



## Kmiller_41

My new stud


----------



## LvoesBags

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new stud
> View attachment 2560917



Wow, these mini studded Preston's are so sassy!! Congrats


----------



## iuvcoach

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new stud
> View attachment 2560917



So pretty,  congrats!!


----------



## iuvcoach

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 2556949
> View attachment 2556950
> 
> 
> Couple pics from my pce purchase. The suitcase on the fob has it's own leather hangtag - so sweet. I'm in love with the gingham tote. This is the pink ruby.



Love everything, Congrats


----------



## Kmiller_41

LvoesBags said:


> Wow, these mini studded Preston's are so sassy!! Congrats




Thanks!


----------



## whateve

M.I.A. said:


> thank you, that's really helpful, small looks deceptively small doesn't it


You're welcome! It has a wider base than a lot of small bags. 


Sarah03 said:


> I love your insides!


Thank you!


LvoesBags said:


> I think it's a great size and I love your accessories


Thanks! I have a matching ocelot card case too but it is a little fatter than the red one.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new stud
> View attachment 2560917


Oh, I have been hoping to see pics of this one...LOVE it!!!   It is such a cute bag and the studs give it an edge.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## suetheshopper

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new stud
> View attachment 2560917





You had me at studded!! Love the color & hw. Off to Macys to order....really......


----------



## bobbyjean

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new stud
> View attachment 2560917



Cute!


----------



## Kmiller_41

ecj*waxy said:


> Oh, I have been hoping to see pics of this one...LOVE it!!!   It is such a cute bag and the studs give it an edge.  Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you! I am in love with this bag


----------



## Kmiller_41

suetheshopper said:


> You had me at studded!! Love the color & hw. Off to Macys to order....really......




Lol! Have fun at Macy's! I got the mini sea mist too...I was bad


----------



## Kmiller_41

bobbyjean said:


> Cute!




Thanks


----------



## ecj*waxy

My Madison Python Bonded Tote arrived this week...yay!  Once again, my pics do not do it justice.  The colors looks a little washed out...IRL, it is gorgeous! I especially love the lining!


----------



## mjg75

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new stud
> View attachment 2560917


Twins!!  I just picked this up at the Macy's sale.  I just love it!


----------



## TraGiv

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new stud
> View attachment 2560917



Wow, the silver studs and that color really makes the bag pop!  It looks so rich! Congrats.


----------



## paculina

I picked up the Madison E/W Swingpack in burnt camel and the gingham wristlet in pink ruby at the Macy's sale today. I was originally looking at the daily, but decided the swingpack was a better size.


----------



## Kmiller_41

mjg75 said:


> Twins!!  I just picked this up at the Macy's sale.  I just love it!




Congrats to you!! Isn't it just so cute!


----------



## Kmiller_41

TraGiv said:


> Wow, the silver studs and that color really makes the bag pop!  It looks so rich! Congrats.




Thanks! The studs really make the bag


----------



## Kmiller_41

ecj*waxy said:


> My Madison Python Bonded Tote arrived this week...yay!  Once again, my pics do not do it justice.  The colors looks a little washed out...IRL, it is gorgeous! I especially love the lining!




Congrats! I love this!


----------



## Kmiller_41

paculina said:


> I picked up the Madison E/W Swingpack in burnt camel and the gingham wristlet in pink ruby at the Macy's sale today. I was originally looking at the daily, but decided the swingpack was a better size.




This is so cute! Wish they had these at my Macy's. Looks great on you


----------



## TotallyTaupe

paculina said:


> I picked up the Madison E/W Swingpack in burnt camel and the gingham wristlet in pink ruby at the Macy's sale today. I was originally looking at the daily, but decided the swingpack was a better size.


That looks cute with the gingham purse they way you posed it! 

Very nice leather color on the E/W bag - enjoy it!


----------



## mjg75

My new mini studded Preston!


----------



## pbnjam

brightheart said:


> Your friend is lucky to receive such a lovely gift!


Thanks! I'm secretly trying to get my friend to join my Coach addiction... Lol


----------



## kcoach

My first duffle! Chalk with silver hardware. Got it yesterday, weather warmed up and I moved right in.


----------



## GA Peach

kcoach said:


> My first duffle! Chalk with silver hardware. Got it yesterday, weather warmed up and I moved right in.


 

Nice!  I love my Duffles!


----------



## suetheshopper

Kmiller_41 said:


> Lol! Have fun at Macy's! I got the mini sea mist too...I was bad



I need to share my deal of the century....

So, I did go to check everything out. They did have the plain mini ecru. I feel like I would be playing *purse Tetris*!! lol....Couldn't get that outta my head!! Leather was great, cute style...

The regular Preston is way too big for me.

However....my SA was more that happy to order something for me.....I had a few things written down....they had a few bags to compare size, but not the Coopers....so...sight unseen I ordered the Cooper perf in parchment!! When she applied all the discounts....it came out to this.....


COACH BLEECKER COOPER SATCHEL IN PERFORATED LEATHER
Qty:1
Color: Silver/Parchment
04/03/2014
$118.08

Order Total:	$118.08
Standard Shipping	FREE
Sales Tax:	$0.00

Total: $118.08

I think she put in the discount amt & the computer automatically did the discounts. She said **shhhh*...just go with it. She knew what she did & didn't want to fix it!! lol....I said I don't want her getting into trouble? She just waved it off...lol.....

Hope I love it & it's not too big. I'm 5'3".....


----------



## katierose

Bought this new Carrie in cornflower. Love the subtle blue color. There's a nice texture on it too.


----------



## Kmiller_41

[Q UOTE=suetheshopper;26506936]I need to share my deal of the century....



So, I did go to check everything out. They did have the plain mini ecru. I feel like I would be playing *purse Tetris*!! lol....Couldn't get that outta my head!! Leather was great, cute style...



The regular Preston is way too big for me.



However....my SA was more that happy to order something for me.....I had a few things written down....they had a few bags to compare size, but not the Coopers....so...sight unseen I ordered the Cooper perf in parchment!! When she applied all the discounts....it came out to this.....





COACH BLEECKER COOPER SATCHEL IN PERFORATED LEATHER

Qty:1

Color: Silver/Parchment

04/03/2014

$118.08



Order Total:$118.08

Standard ShippingFREE

Sales Tax:$0.00



Total: $118.08



I think she put in the discount amt & the computer automatically did the discounts. She said **shhhh*...just go with it. She knew what she did & didn't want to fix it!! lol....I said I don't want her getting into trouble? She just waved it off...lol.....



Hope I love it & it's not too big. I'm 5'3".....[/QUOTE]


Congrats! That's an awesome deal!! I have the regular cooper in tan perforated and it doesn't look too big on me and I'm only 5'1". I think you'll love it


----------



## katierose

Better photo of texture.


----------



## Pursalina

katierose said:


> Bought this new Carrie in cornflower. Love the subtle blue color. There a nice texture on it too.
> 
> View attachment 2562259


Gorgeous! Congrats! I've been eyeing this one too...


----------



## Pursalina

katierose said:


> Better photo of texture.
> 
> View attachment 2562277


Would you mind posting some mod shots? I'm not sure if it will be too big for me...


----------



## suetheshopper

Kmiller_41 said:


> [Q UOTE=suetheshopper;26506936]I need to share my deal of the century....
> 
> 
> 
> So, I did go to check everything out. They did have the plain mini ecru. I feel like I would be playing *purse Tetris*!! lol....Couldn't get that outta my head!! Leather was great, cute style...
> 
> 
> 
> The regular Preston is way too big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> However....my SA was more that happy to order something for me.....I had a few things written down....they had a few bags to compare size, but not the Coopers....so...sight unseen I ordered the Cooper perf in parchment!! When she applied all the discounts....it came out to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH BLEECKER COOPER SATCHEL IN PERFORATED LEATHER
> 
> Qty:1
> 
> Color: Silver/Parchment
> 
> 04/03/2014
> 
> $118.08
> 
> 
> 
> Order Total:$118.08
> 
> Standard ShippingFREE
> 
> Sales Tax:$0.00
> 
> 
> 
> Total: $118.08
> 
> 
> 
> I think she put in the discount amt & the computer automatically did the discounts. She said **shhhh*...just go with it. She knew what she did & didn't want to fix it!! lol....I said I don't want her getting into trouble? She just waved it off...lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I love it & it's not too big. I'm 5'3".....




Congrats! That's an awesome deal!! I have the regular cooper in tan perforated and it doesn't look too big on me and I'm only 5'1". I think you'll love it [/QUOTE]

Thanks!  Any mods??
 I don't think Macy's even has both sizes??


----------



## Kmiller_41

suetheshopper said:


> Congrats! That's an awesome deal!! I have the regular cooper in tan perforated and it doesn't look too big on me and I'm only 5'1". I think you'll love it



Thanks!  Any mods??
 I don't think Macy's even has both sizes??[/QUOTE]


Here's a few pics from when I first got it...


----------



## suetheshopper

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thanks!  Any mods??
> I don't think Macy's even has both sizes??




Here's a few pics from when I first got it...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2562316
View attachment 2562318

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


Thanks! That looks fab on you!! I'm guessing that's the size I got. I think it maybe about the same size as my large Sophia croc.


----------



## kcoach

GA Peach said:


> Nice!  I love my Duffles!


 
Thanks - I love it so far!


----------



## Kmiller_41

suetheshopper said:


> Here's a few pics from when I first got it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562316
> View attachment 2562318







Thanks! That looks fab on you!! I'm guessing that's the size I got. I think it maybe about the same size as my large Sophia choc.[/QUOTE]


Thank you! Yes, that's about what size it is. Be sure to post pics when you get it


----------



## suetheshopper

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thanks! That looks fab on you!! I'm guessing that's the size I got. I think it maybe about the same size as my large Sophia croc.




Thank you! Yes, that's about what size it is. Be sure to post pics when you get it [/QUOTE]



Will do! Can't wait!!


----------



## GA Peach

I'm trying to "adjust" to the new outlet pricing and until I do, I've been shopping Clearance SLG's.  Carnelian clutch $38.64, Medium Legacy Zip Wallet $39.99, and the Mini Skinny $19.99.


----------



## bobbyjean

suetheshopper said:


> I need to share my deal of the century....
> 
> So, I did go to check everything out. They did have the plain mini ecru. I feel like I would be playing *purse Tetris*!! lol....Couldn't get that outta my head!! Leather was great, cute style...
> 
> The regular Preston is way too big for me.
> 
> However....my SA was more that happy to order something for me.....I had a few things written down....they had a few bags to compare size, but not the Coopers....so...sight unseen I ordered the Cooper perf in parchment!! When she applied all the discounts....it came out to this.....
> 
> 
> COACH BLEECKER COOPER SATCHEL IN PERFORATED LEATHER
> Qty:1
> Color: Silver/Parchment
> 04/03/2014
> $118.08
> 
> Order Total:	$118.08
> Standard Shipping	FREE
> Sales Tax:	$0.00
> 
> Total: $118.08
> 
> I think she put in the discount amt & the computer automatically did the discounts. She said **shhhh*...just go with it. She knew what she did & didn't want to fix it!! lol....I said I don't want her getting into trouble? She just waved it off...lol.....
> 
> Hope I love it & it's not too big. I'm 5'3".....



I hope you love it..it's a pretty bag!


----------



## bobbyjean

katierose said:


> Bought this new Carrie in cornflower. Love the subtle blue color. There's a nice texture on it too.
> 
> View attachment 2562259



So beautiful !


----------



## bobbyjean

GA Peach said:


> I'm trying to "adjust" to the new outlet pricing and until I do, I've been shopping Clearance SLG's.  Carnelian clutch $38.64, Medium Legacy Zip Wallet $39.99, and the Mini Skinny $19.99.



I love all three of those together, they look great!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Kmiller_41 said:


> Congrats! I love this!



Thank you!!!   Me, too!


----------



## bigal

GA Peach said:


> I'm trying to "adjust" to the new outlet pricing and until I do, I've been shopping Clearance SLG's.  Carnelian clutch $38.64, Medium Legacy Zip Wallet $39.99, and the Mini Skinny $19.99.



Great deals!  Love that Carnelian color!


----------



## bigal

mjg75 said:


> My new mini studded Preston!



Love the studs! Great color combo..silver and ecru.


----------



## bigal

kcoach said:


> My first duffle! Chalk with silver hardware. Got it yesterday, weather warmed up and I moved right in.



Very pretty!


----------



## bigal

katierose said:


> Bought this new Carrie in cornflower. Love the subtle blue color. There's a nice texture on it too.
> 
> View attachment 2562259



Gorgeous Carrie and the color is stunning!


----------



## ecj*waxy

mjg75 said:


> My new mini studded Preston!


This is co cute!!!  Congrats!


----------



## kcoach

bigal said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## mjg75

ecj*waxy said:


> This is co cute!!!  Congrats!


Thanks!  I love it!


----------



## mjg75

bigal said:


> Love the studs! Great color combo..silver and ecru.


Thank you!  I had a tough time choosing between the black studded and this one, but I have 2 small black bags already and a black studded wristlet.  I'm very happy with the ecru!


----------



## mrop

Holy cow ladies!! Pink ruby is GORGEOUS!!! It's so bright and fun!!!! Large bleecker wristlet #50959 color: SVBAJ


	

		
			
		

		
	
 in the sunlight and in the shade


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

mrop said:


> Holy cow ladies!! Pink ruby is GORGEOUS!!! It's so bright and fun!!!! Large bleecker wristlet #50959 color: SVBAJ
> View attachment 2563392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the sunlight and in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563393



That is beautiful!  It's too much pink for me for a big bag but in the wristlet or even a clutch this is perfect.


----------



## XOverdose

A literal "mini" reveal 

Just picked up my first Mini Borough in retro boarskin embosed cowhide leather, making it my 2nd borough bag. It was a tough choice between this one and the grey colorblock mini, but my husband liked this one more.

I am so IN LOVE. The texture of this bag is so so yummy.


----------



## mrop

XOverdose said:


> A literal "mini" reveal
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first Mini Borough in retro boarskin embosed cowhide leather, making it my 2nd borough bag. It was a tough choice between this one and the grey colorblock mini, but my husband liked this one more.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so IN LOVE. The texture of this bag is so so yummy.




Wow! This is gorgeous! I was trying to decide between this and retrovirus glove camel mini! I went with camel! I hope I don't regret it when she comes!! I also liked the grey colorblock but this one is even better I think!!


----------



## mrop

Coachie1975 said:


> That is beautiful!  It's too much pink for me for a big bag but in the wristlet or even a clutch this is perfect.




I agree! I think it's too much for a whole bag!! But I'm thinking of ordering the Sullivan hobo now in camel with pink ruby edgepaint!!


----------



## XOverdose

mrop said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous! I was trying to decide between this and retrovirus glove camel mini! I went with camel! I hope I don't regret it when she comes!! I also liked the grey colorblock but this one is even better I think!!



Thank you! The camel color is just so rich and versatile I don't think you can go wrong! I hope you like your new mini when it arrives! It's so cute and tiny!


----------



## pbnjam

mrop said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous! I was trying to decide between this and retrovirus glove camel mini! I went with camel! I hope I don't regret it when she comes!! I also liked the grey colorblock but this one is even better I think!!


Retrovirus? Hehe thats seems like a funny typo..


----------



## bigal

XOverdose said:


> A literal "mini" reveal
> 
> Just picked up my first Mini Borough in retro boarskin embosed cowhide leather, making it my 2nd borough bag. It was a tough choice between this one and the grey colorblock mini, but my husband liked this one more.
> 
> I am so IN LOVE. The texture of this bag is so so yummy.



Beautiful!  Both of them!


----------



## Elsee

I've been lusting after a Borough for several months, in particular the large black pebbled leather Borough. Well, I lost my job a couple of weeks ago, the day before my birthday. It was quite a difficult week (several caring TPFers helped to lift my spirits). And then I heard that Coach was accepting PCE toward purchase of Boroughs. Having just lost my job, and being low on funds, I resigned myself to admiring Borough bags from afar. Well, DH came home from work that Friday and sent me out to his car, and there sat a nice big Coach bag. Sure enough, inside was the large black pebbled leather Borough -- the one that I had been drooling over. He said that he had a "rainy day" fund and thought that if he could cheer me up (and motivate me) then it was the perfect way to use it. Needless to say, I was thrilled beyond belief. I now have the perfect bag for interviews! DH definitely rocks!!


So, imagine my surprise when a friend who had been keeping her eyes open for me for a Borough at a good price found the large Borough in Alpine Moss at a ridiculously low price!


And to round out my spree, this weekend I found this gorgeous Two Tone Python Small Phoebe in the outlet. Here are my three new beauties:


----------



## iuvcoach

mrop said:


> Holy cow ladies!! Pink ruby is GORGEOUS!!! It's so bright and fun!!!! Large bleecker wristlet #50959 color: SVBAJ
> View attachment 2563392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the sunlight and in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563393



So pretty!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Camel/Pink Ruby Mini Preston


----------



## bobbyjean

Elsee said:


> I've been lusting after a Borough for several months, in particular the large black pebbled leather Borough. Well, I lost my job a couple of weeks ago, the day before my birthday. It was quite a difficult week (several caring TPFers helped to lift my spirits). And then I heard that Coach was accepting PCE toward purchase of Boroughs. Having just lost my job, and being low on funds, I resigned myself to admiring Borough bags from afar. Well, DH came home from work that Friday and sent me out to his car, and there sat a nice big Coach bag. Sure enough, inside was the large black pebbled leather Borough -- the one that I had been drooling over. He said that he had a "rainy day" fund and thought that if he could cheer me up (and motivate me) then it was the perfect way to use it. Needless to say, I was thrilled beyond belief. I now have the perfect bag for interviews! DH definitely rocks!!
> 
> 
> So, imagine my surprise when a friend who had been keeping her eyes open for me for a Borough at a good price found the large Borough in Alpine Moss at a ridiculously low price!
> 
> 
> And to round out my spree, this weekend I found this gorgeous Two Tone Python Small Phoebe in the outlet. Here are my three new beauties:



Yay Yay and Yay!!! What a wonderful hubby and nice friend!!!!!!


----------



## mrop

[Q UOTE=iuvcoach;26513269]Camel/Pink Ruby Mini Preston[/QUOTE]

Oooh!! I love! Yep I want the Sullivan hobo in this combo! Is it love for you?! I got bleecker wristlet in pink ruby today and I am dying over how pretty the color is!!


----------



## crystal-d

mrop said:


> Holy cow ladies!! Pink ruby is GORGEOUS!!! It's so bright and fun!!!! Large bleecker wristlet #50959 color: SVBAJ
> View attachment 2563392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the sunlight and in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563393



I love this color so much. Congrats


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Mini Preston




Yay! I'll have big mamma soon 
Congrats girl


----------



## crystal-d

B/W edge paint &#128525;


----------



## iuvcoach

mrop said:


> [Q UOTE=iuvcoach;26513269]Camel/Pink Ruby Mini Preston



Oooh!! I love! Yep I want the Sullivan hobo in this combo! Is it love for you?! I got bleecker wristlet in pink ruby today and I am dying over how pretty the color is!![/QUOTE]

Thank you, yes it is love. I have the saff wallet and now seeing the one you just bought I need it too. So hard to pass up this color. 







crystal-d said:


> Yay! I'll have big mamma soon
> Congrats girl



Thanks lady, cannot wait to hear what you think.


----------



## crystal-d

GA Peach said:


> I'm trying to "adjust" to the new outlet pricing and until I do, I've been shopping Clearance SLG's.  Carnelian clutch $38.64, Medium Legacy Zip Wallet $39.99, and the Mini Skinny $19.99.


love that mini skinny. Congrats


----------



## Elsee

bobbyjean said:


> Yay Yay and Yay!!! What a wonderful hubby and nice friend!!!!!!


Yes, they are both keepers!!  And I can't stop looking at these bags!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Lots of beautiful purchases lately!  Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Elsee

crystal-d said:


> B/W edge paint &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563722


Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iuvcoach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Mini Preston


 
Great color combo!  Congrats!

BTW - I love the flamingo charm in your avatar. Too cute!


----------



## iuvcoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Great color combo!  Congrats!
> 
> BTW - I love the flamingo charm in your avatar. Too cute!



Thanks, it is perfect for Phoebe. I need to change it since a new one arrived today for P.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iuvcoach said:


> Thanks, it is perfect for Phoebe.* I need to change it since a new one arrived today for P*.


 

What did you get?  You have the cutest bag charms.


----------



## iuvcoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What did you get?  You have the cutest bag charms.



Thank you, JC charms are just too cute to pass up. 

Here is P in w her new charm


----------



## XOverdose

iuvcoach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Mini Preston



HOLY CUTENESS BATMAN!


----------



## mrop

iuvcoach said:


> Oooh!! I love! Yep I want the Sullivan hobo in this combo! Is it love for you?! I got bleecker wristlet in pink ruby today and I am dying over how pretty the color is!!



Thank you, yes it is love. I have the saff wallet and now seeing the one you just bought I need it too. So hard to pass up this color. 







Thanks lady, cannot wait to hear what you think.[/QUOTE]


 iuvcoach, which saff wallet do you have?! What color is the hardware?!


----------



## bigal

Elsee said:


> I've been lusting after a Borough for several months, in particular the large black pebbled leather Borough. Well, I lost my job a couple of weeks ago, the day before my birthday. It was quite a difficult week (several caring TPFers helped to lift my spirits). And then I heard that Coach was accepting PCE toward purchase of Boroughs. Having just lost my job, and being low on funds, I resigned myself to admiring Borough bags from afar. Well, DH came home from work that Friday and sent me out to his car, and there sat a nice big Coach bag. Sure enough, inside was the large black pebbled leather Borough -- the one that I had been drooling over. He said that he had a "rainy day" fund and thought that if he could cheer me up (and motivate me) then it was the perfect way to use it. Needless to say, I was thrilled beyond belief. I now have the perfect bag for interviews! DH definitely rocks!!
> 
> 
> So, imagine my surprise when a friend who had been keeping her eyes open for me for a Borough at a good price found the large Borough in Alpine Moss at a ridiculously low price!
> 
> 
> And to round out my spree, this weekend I found this gorgeous Two Tone Python Small Phoebe in the outlet. Here are my three new beauties:



Aww!  Such a sweet dh and friend!  Plus finding the gorgeous phoebe to boot!  They are beautiful!


----------



## bigal

iuvcoach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Mini Preston



Gorgeous!  Love that pebbled leather!


----------



## bigal

crystal-d said:


> B/W edge paint &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563722



Oh that is a striking bag!  Love it!


----------



## iuvcoach

mrop said:


> Thank you, yes it is love. I have the saff wallet and now seeing the one you just bought I need it too. So hard to pass up this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lady, cannot wait to hear what you think.




 iuvcoach, which saff wallet do you have?! What color is the hardware?![/QUOTE]

Pink Ruby Saff Zippy Wallet. It has light gold hw


----------



## iuvcoach

bigal said:


> Gorgeous!  Love that pebbled leather!



Thank you!!


----------



## Belle79

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you, JC charms are just too cute to pass up.
> 
> Here is P in w her new charm


 
There is no explanation for that charm other than it was manufactured solely for that bag! It's perfect.


----------



## iuvcoach

Belle79 said:


> There is no explanation for that charm other than it was manufactured solely for that bag! It's perfect.



Thanks lady, it is perfect for P. I wish they would make more with silver hw. I need some new ones for mini's.


----------



## mjg75

mrop said:


> Holy cow ladies!! Pink ruby is GORGEOUS!!! It's so bright and fun!!!! Large bleecker wristlet #50959 color: SVBAJ
> View attachment 2563392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the sunlight and in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563393


Beautiful!!  I just love Pink Ruby and want something in this color, and I think this wristlet might just be it! Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

I had a weak moment on FOS last week and she arrived today. This is the Park Metro Small Tote in Porcelain Blue with vachetta/yellow trim. Not sure if she's staying but she's ridiculously cute so I thought I'd share. 







Her innards are raw leather like the Saff City Totes.


----------



## bigal

Canderson22 said:


> I had a weak moment on FOS last week and she arrived today. This is the Park Metro Small Tote in Porcelain Blue with vachetta/yellow trim. Not sure if she's staying but she's ridiculously cute so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 2564042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564043
> 
> 
> Her innards are raw leather like the Saff City Totes.
> 
> View attachment 2564044



That is really cute!  Is say totally functional and a great summer bag...has to stay!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> I had a weak moment on FOS last week and she arrived today. This is the Park Metro Small Tote in Porcelain Blue with vachetta/yellow trim. Not sure if she's staying but she's ridiculously cute so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 2564042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564043
> 
> 
> Her innards are raw leather like the Saff City Totes.
> 
> View attachment 2564044


Agree, very cute! Should totally stay!


----------



## vesperholly

That is really pretty! So summery! Now I want one! Was it sold out in the sale?


----------



## brightheart

katierose said:


> Bought this new Carrie in cornflower. Love the subtle blue color. There's a nice texture on it too.


So elegant!  Congrats!



GA Peach said:


> I'm trying to "adjust" to the new outlet pricing and until I do, I've been shopping Clearance SLG's.  Carnelian clutch $38.64, Medium Legacy Zip Wallet $39.99, and the Mini Skinny $19.99.


Wow, those are great prices!!  Congratulations!  They are all very pretty, too!



mrop said:


> Holy cow ladies!! Pink ruby is GORGEOUS!!! It's so bright and fun!!!! Large bleecker wristlet #50959 color: SVBAJ


Yay!  How could you *not* smiile when you see that wristlet, right?  



XOverdose said:


> A literal "mini" reveal
> 
> Just picked up my first Mini Borough in retro boarskin embosed cowhide leather, making it my 2nd borough bag. It was a tough choice between this one and the grey colorblock mini, but my husband liked this one more.
> 
> I am so IN LOVE. The texture of this bag is so so yummy.


Gorgeous!!  Hmmm, now I want a mini Borough!



Elsee said:


> I've been lusting after a Borough for several months, in particular the large black pebbled leather Borough. Well, I lost my job a couple of weeks ago, the day before my birthday. It was quite a difficult week (several caring TPFers helped to lift my spirits). And then I heard that Coach was accepting PCE toward purchase of Boroughs. Having just lost my job, and being low on funds, I resigned myself to admiring Borough bags from afar. Well, DH came home from work that Friday and sent me out to his car, and there sat a nice big Coach bag. Sure enough, inside was the large black pebbled leather Borough -- the one that I had been drooling over. He said that he had a "rainy day" fund and thought that if he could cheer me up (and motivate me) then it was the perfect way to use it. Needless to say, I was thrilled beyond belief. I now have the perfect bag for interviews! DH definitely rocks!!
> 
> 
> So, imagine my surprise when a friend who had been keeping her eyes open for me for a Borough at a good price found the large Borough in Alpine Moss at a ridiculously low price!
> 
> 
> And to round out my spree, this weekend I found this gorgeous Two Tone Python Small Phoebe in the outlet. Here are my three new beauties:


That is the SWEETEST gift!!!  Awwww, way to go, DH!  And so excited for you about your other Borough and the Phoebe, too!  I hope things are looking up on the job front.



Canderson22 said:


> I had a weak moment on FOS last week and she arrived today. This is the Park Metro Small Tote in Porcelain Blue with vachetta/yellow trim. Not sure if she's staying but she's ridiculously cute so I thought I'd share.
> 
> Her innards are raw leather like the Saff City Totes.


It is definitely super cute!  Perfect for summer, I think!


----------



## whateve

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you, JC charms are just too cute to pass up.
> 
> Here is P in w her new charm


I love this charm! I've been waiting impatiently for it to show up on the website.


----------



## katierose

crystal-d said:


> B/W edge paint &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563722



Wow! this is beautiful. So classy, I love it. Congrats!


----------



## katierose

Pursalina said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! I've been eyeing this one too...





bobbyjean said:


> So beautiful !





bigal said:


> Gorgeous Carrie and the color is stunning!





brightheart said:


> So elegant!  Congrats!



Thanks everyone! The color and texture add a little extra to this classic bag.


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

whateve said:


> I love this charm! I've been waiting impatiently for it to show up on the website.



It's up now in pink and black!


----------



## brightheart

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> It's up now in pink and black!



You are an enabler!!    I had to go look!
I wish they had more charms in silver.  If that cupcake charm was silver it would be in my cart already.


----------



## iuvcoach

brightheart said:


> You are an enabler!!    I had to go look!
> I wish they had more charms in silver.  If that cupcake charm was silver it would be in my cart already.



I agree, they need to make more with silver hw.


----------



## Elsee

bigal said:


> Aww!  Such a sweet dh and friend!  Plus finding the gorgeous phoebe to boot!  They are beautiful!


Thank you bigal! I'm feeling pretty lucky (which is hopefully a good sign). 


brightheart said:


> That is the SWEETEST gift!!!  Awwww, way to go, DH!  And so excited for you about your other Borough and the Phoebe, too!  I hope things are looking up on the job front.


Thanks so much brightheart! Things are starting to look up.


----------



## nutrihuney

My daughter's Camel/Pink Ruby EdgePaint Preston arrived today!  It is so pretty.  I can't wait for other color options so I can pick one up!


----------



## soonergirl

Just arrived! A score from the Macy's 20% + 20% off sale! Vermilion Borough...


----------



## whateve

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> It's up now in pink and black!


I saw that! They are both in my cart!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

whateve said:


> I saw that! They are both in my cart!



I'm considering the cupcake, too, and can't decide between the pink and the black glasses.  And then there is the cookie jar......lol!


----------



## LauraTracy

bobbyjean said:


> Vermilion Borough


 
Sorry to be late but I love this color!  Congratulations!


----------



## LauraTracy

bobbyjean said:


> Vermilion Borough


 


Lisa19609 said:


> Just got my Studded Preston! Love this bag! So excited!!!


 
Love this!  Stud P all grown up!


----------



## LauraTracy

ecj*waxy said:


> My Madison Python Bonded Tote arrived this week...yay! Once again, my pics do not do it justice. The colors looks a little washed out...IRL, it is gorgeous! I especially love the lining!


 
Love the python!  Looks great against this color.  



paculina said:


> I picked up the Madison E/W Swingpack in burnt camel and the gingham wristlet in pink ruby at the Macy's sale today. I was originally looking at the daily, but decided the swingpack was a better size.


 
This is so cute!  I love the gingham.



mjg75 said:


> My new mini studded Preston!


 
Stud P!  My love!  I am so jealous!



kcoach said:


> My first duffle! Chalk with silver hardware. Got it yesterday, weather warmed up and I moved right in.


 
This is a great color for the duffle.  Love the tassels.  Very nice bag for Spring.


----------



## LauraTracy

katierose said:


> Bought this new Carrie in cornflower. Love the subtle blue color. There's a nice texture on it too.
> 
> View attachment 2562259


 
I've always liked Carrie.  That gold with the blue is stunning!



GA Peach said:


> I'm trying to "adjust" to the new outlet pricing and until I do, I've been shopping Clearance SLG's. Carnelian clutch $38.64, Medium Legacy Zip Wallet $39.99, and the Mini Skinny $19.99.


 
Very nice!  Love that purple and white.  You're all set for Spring!


----------



## LauraTracy

mrop said:


> Holy cow ladies!! Pink ruby is GORGEOUS!!! It's so bright and fun!!!! Large bleecker wristlet #50959 color: SVBAJ
> View attachment 2563392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the sunlight and in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563393


 
Pretty color!



XOverdose said:


> A literal "mini" reveal
> 
> Just picked up my first Mini Borough in retro boarskin embosed cowhide leather, making it my 2nd borough bag. It was a tough choice between this one and the grey colorblock mini, but my husband liked this one more.
> 
> I am so IN LOVE. The texture of this bag is so so yummy.


 
Very nice!  I don't think I've seen this color combo before.  I like it!


----------



## LauraTracy

Elsee said:


> I've been lusting after a Borough for several months, in particular the large black pebbled leather Borough. Well, I lost my job a couple of weeks ago, the day before my birthday. It was quite a difficult week (several caring TPFers helped to lift my spirits). And then I heard that Coach was accepting PCE toward purchase of Boroughs. Having just lost my job, and being low on funds, I resigned myself to admiring Borough bags from afar. Well, DH came home from work that Friday and sent me out to his car, and there sat a nice big Coach bag. Sure enough, inside was the large black pebbled leather Borough -- the one that I had been drooling over. He said that he had a "rainy day" fund and thought that if he could cheer me up (and motivate me) then it was the perfect way to use it. Needless to say, I was thrilled beyond belief. I now have the perfect bag for interviews! DH definitely rocks!!
> 
> 
> So, imagine my surprise when a friend who had been keeping her eyes open for me for a Borough at a good price found the large Borough in Alpine Moss at a ridiculously low price!
> 
> 
> And to round out my spree, this weekend I found this gorgeous Two Tone Python Small Phoebe in the outlet. Here are my three new beauties:


 
I love these colors!  I want them in my closet!  Congrats!



iuvcoach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Mini Preston


 
I love Preston!  



crystal-d said:


> B/W edge paint &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563722


 
And I love Preston in this color combo!


----------



## LauraTracy

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you, JC charms are just too cute to pass up.
> 
> Here is P in w her new charm


 


iuvcoach said:


> iuvcoach, which saff wallet do you have?! What color is the hardware?!


 
Pink Ruby Saff Zippy Wallet. It has light gold hw[/QUOTE]

These are too cute!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> I had a weak moment on FOS last week and she arrived today. This is the Park Metro Small Tote in Porcelain Blue with vachetta/yellow trim. Not sure if she's staying but she's ridiculously cute so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 2564042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564043
> 
> 
> Her innards are raw leather like the Saff City Totes.
> 
> View attachment 2564044


 

That's a BAD blue!  Nice!



nutrihuney said:


> My daughter's Camel/Pink Ruby EdgePaint Preston arrived today! It is so pretty. I can't wait for other color options so I can pick one up!


 
Too cute!  I know she'll love it!



soonergirl said:


> Just arrived! A score from the Macy's 20% + 20% off sale! Vermilion Borough...
> View attachment 2564769


 
Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## miszgenevieve

LauraTracy said:


> Too cute!  I know she'll love it!



Thank you ! I love it, its perfect & big enough i can almost fit the kitchen sink in it &#128514;


----------



## Elsee

LauraTracy said:


> I love these colors!  I want them in my closet!  Congrats!


Thanks so much!! I'd share, but...


----------



## Elsee

nutrihuney said:


> My daughter's Camel/Pink Ruby EdgePaint Preston arrived today!  It is so pretty.  I can't wait for other color options so I can pick one up!


Awww! What a nice Mom! It's gorgeous!


soonergirl said:


> Just arrived! A score from the Macy's 20% + 20% off sale! Vermilion Borough...
> View attachment 2564769


Beautiful! I just love the color! Congratulations!


----------



## LauraTracy

Elsee said:


> Thanks so much!! I'd share, but...


 
It's the thought that counts!


----------



## vesperholly

Here's my pretty basic Peyton Bennet mini satchel in sand with brass hardware  I waited too long on the FOS so I hiked up to my outlet to pick it up. $100+tax.

I've never had a satchel shaped bag before - might be a convert! It's quite small but fits a ton of stuff. Maybe a teensy bit bigger would've been nice, but it's good to force me to downsize a bit! The saffiano leather is really smooth to the touch and it's lightweight. I love that the top handles fold down, that's a big pet peeve of mine in bags that transition to crossbody.

The slip pocket is strangely designed, it's wide and not very deep. An iPhone 5 fits standing up, but will tip over because of the width and it's too close to the zipper; I can fit it sideways but I really have to push it in.

My wallet is a saffiano Calvin Klein (TJMaxx score!) and the pencil case I'm using as a makeup bag is Orla Kiely for Target. Happy spring!


----------



## soonergirl

LauraTracy said:


> Such a gorgeous color!





Elsee said:


> Beautiful! I just love the color! Congratulations!



Thank you!! I love her!


----------



## LauraTracy

vesperholly said:


> Here's my pretty basic Peyton Bennet mini satchel in sand with brass hardware  I waited too long on the FOS so I hiked up to my outlet to pick it up. $100+tax.
> 
> I've never had a satchel shaped bag before - might be a convert! It's quite small but fits a ton of stuff. Maybe a teensy bit bigger would've been nice, but it's good to force me to downsize a bit! The saffiano leather is really smooth to the touch and it's lightweight. I love that the top handles fold down, that's a big pet peeve of mine in bags that transition to crossbody.
> 
> The slip pocket is strangely designed, it's wide and not very deep. An iPhone 5 fits standing up, but will tip over because of the width and it's too close to the zipper; I can fit it sideways but I really have to push it in.
> 
> My wallet is a saffiano Calvin Klein (TJMaxx score!) and the pencil case I'm using as a makeup bag is Orla Kiely for Target. Happy spring!



Love satchels! Congratulations!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!


----------



## LauraTracy

Coachie1975 said:


> I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!



Such a cute bag and it looks great on you. Congratulations!


----------



## vesperholly

Love that white satchel! It's the small right? Pebbled leather is so nice. What a great deal 

Do you think it'll go slouchy? If it's a solid bag, I may have to put it on my wishlist!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

vesperholly said:


> Love that white satchel! It's the small right? Pebbled leather is so nice. What a great deal
> 
> Do you think it'll go slouchy? If it's a solid bag, I may have to put it on my wishlist!



Yes, this is the small.  I do think it will get slouchier.  It is a very solid bag in my opinion.  I want the black, too.  I don't have multiples of any bag but this one I will.


----------



## angelic*ruin

Coachie1975 said:


> I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!



Such a cute bag and it looks really nice on you.   Congratulations!


----------



## angelic*ruin

Canderson22 said:


> I had a weak moment on FOS last week and she arrived today. This is the Park Metro Small Tote in Porcelain Blue with vachetta/yellow trim. Not sure if she's staying but she's ridiculously cute so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 2564042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564043
> 
> 
> Her innards are raw leather like the Saff City Totes.
> 
> View attachment 2564044



Oh, that is cute.  Some of the FOS items are just super adorable & hard to resist.


----------



## soonergirl

Coachie1975 said:


> I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!



Love it, looks great on you!! I was on the fence about getting this one, but not any more!


----------



## pbnjam

Coachie1975 said:


> I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!


Love this! Looks great on you! I wonder if this is the small or regular size one.


----------



## arret77

My fos order arrived today! 

Liquid metallic croc clutch in black violet and rose gold hardware.  It's bigger than I expected but I love it! It even fits my tablet! The color is darker irl.

I also got the heritage baseball double billfold wallet in bonfire/mahogany. The leather is buttery and awesome. I got it for my boyfriend for his birthday.  I hope he likes it. The card came with the wallet. Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways


----------



## WVUdani

My new to me plum patent Sabrina satchel I scored for $100!! On craigslist  I saw one with a tag on eBay and it said it was orig $698...yes please here she is right after I got her and then with her decor.


----------



## GA Peach

WVUdani said:


> My new to me plum patent Sabrina satchel I scored for $100!! On craigslist  I saw one with a tag on eBay and it said it was orig $698...yes please here she is right after I got her and then with her decor.


 

Pretty!  I love the hunt for a good deal!  Congratulations.....


----------



## LauraTracy

arret77 said:


> My fos order arrived today!
> 
> Liquid metallic croc clutch in black violet and rose gold hardware.  It's bigger than I expected but I love it! It even fits my tablet! The color is darker irl.
> 
> I also got the heritage baseball double billfold wallet in bonfire/mahogany. The leather is buttery and awesome. I got it for my boyfriend for his birthday.  I hope he likes it. The card came with the wallet. Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways



Love that purple! Very nice! Like the colors on the wallet too. Enjoy!







WVUdani said:


> My new to me plum patent Sabrina satchel I scored for $100!! On craigslist  I saw one with a tag on eBay and it said it was orig $698...yes please here she is right after I got her and then with her decor.



Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

pbnjam said:


> Love this! Looks great on you! I wonder if this is the small or regular size one.



Thank you everyone!

This is the small.


----------



## mjg75

WVUdani said:


> My new to me plum patent Sabrina satchel I scored for $100!! On craigslist  I saw one with a tag on eBay and it said it was orig $698...yes please here she is right after I got her and then with her decor.


Wow!  What a deal on such a gorgeous bag--congrats!!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

WVUdani said:


> My new to me plum patent Sabrina satchel I scored for $100!! On craigslist  I saw one with a tag on eBay and it said it was orig $698...yes please here she is right after I got her and then with her decor.



What a deal--love the bag and color is tdf.


----------



## crystal-d

Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style


----------



## bigal

crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565962
> 
> View attachment 2565963



Gorgeous!  Love it with the nails!


----------



## LauraTracy

crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#55357;&#56845; this is the Preston that made my want that style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565962
> 
> View attachment 2565963


 

Very pretty and you match!


----------



## annpan23

Lovely Preston! Congrats!


----------



## suetheshopper

suetheshopper said:


> I need to share my deal of the century....
> 
> So, I did go to check everything out. They did have the plain mini ecru. I feel like I would be playing *purse Tetris*!! lol....Couldn't get that outta my head!! Leather was great, cute style...
> 
> The regular Preston is way too big for me.
> 
> However....my SA was more that happy to order something for me.....I had a few things written down....they had a few bags to compare size, but not the Coopers....so...sight unseen I ordered the Cooper perf in parchment!! When she applied all the discounts....it came out to this.....
> 
> 
> COACH BLEECKER COOPER SATCHEL IN PERFORATED LEATHER
> Qty:1
> Color: Silver/Parchment
> 04/03/2014
> $118.08
> 
> Order Total:$118.08
> Standard ShippingFREE
> Sales Tax:$0.00
> 
> Total: $118.08
> 
> I think she put in the discount amt & the computer automatically did the discounts. She said **shhhh*...just go with it. She knew what she did & didn't want to fix it!! lol....I said I don't want her getting into trouble? She just waved it off...lol.....
> 
> Hope I love it & it's not too big. I'm 5'3".....



Deal of the Century is here!!!! Pix when I get home!


----------



## iuvcoach

crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565962
> 
> View attachment 2565963



Love it, congrats lady!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565962
> 
> View attachment 2565963


Glad it is pebble n i lovvvvve this bag. This color is my fav


----------



## OllieO

crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565962
> 
> View attachment 2565963




Love that bag!!!!!!!


----------



## soonergirl

crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style



So cute! Love it!


----------



## soonergirl

This baby arrived today:







Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)

And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :






Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!


----------



## annpan23

soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!


Mini Christie is soooo cute! As well as the mini Preston!


----------



## iuvcoach

soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!



They are so cute, Congrats


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!



 I love them both.  I haven't seen the mini Christie yet...have to check that out.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ecj*waxy

LauraTracy said:


> Love the python!  Looks great against this color.


I think so, too.  Now if only the warm weather would stick around so I could carry it.


----------



## Caspin22

New to me Teal Croc Sophia with gunmetal hardware arrived today. Love!


----------



## ecj*waxy

crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565962
> 
> View attachment 2565963


Beautiful!!! LOVE your nails...they look perfect with Preston!


----------



## ecj*waxy

arret77 said:


> My fos order arrived today!
> 
> Liquid metallic croc clutch in black violet and rose gold hardware.  It's bigger than I expected but I love it! It even fits my tablet! The color is darker irl.


This is gorgeous!!!  The violet leather with the rose gold hardware is a stunning combination.  I have this clutch and I love it...bag twins! 
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Teal Croc Sophia with gunmetal hardware arrived today. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2566455
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566456


o so beautiful! sigh...


----------



## arret77

ecj*waxy said:


> This is gorgeous!!!  The violet leather with the rose gold hardware is a stunning combination.  I have this clutch and I love it...bag twins!
> Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks! Yeah for bag twins!  I love it and can't wait to use it!


----------



## paula3boys

soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!




I need to check out Christie. I hadn't seen or heard of it till this pic


----------



## brightheart

Coachie1975 said:


> I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!


It looks amazing on you!  Congrats!  As a side note - I love your kitchen backsplash.  



arret77 said:


> My fos order arrived today!
> 
> Liquid metallic croc clutch in black violet and rose gold hardware.  It's bigger than I expected but I love it! It even fits my tablet! The color is darker irl.
> 
> I also got the heritage baseball double billfold wallet in bonfire/mahogany. The leather is buttery and awesome. I got it for my boyfriend for his birthday.  I hope he likes it. The card came with the wallet. Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways


Congrats!  The black violet color is so rich on this clutch!  I hope your BF likes the wallet.



WVUdani said:


> My new to me plum patent Sabrina satchel I scored for $100!! On craigslist  I saw one with a tag on eBay and it said it was orig $698...yes please here she is right after I got her and then with her decor.


Yay for scoring an awesome deal!



crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565962
> 
> View attachment 2565963


Love that your nails match your bag!  



soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!


Yay for two new beautiful bags!!  I keep wanting something in sea mist...



Canderson22 said:


> New to me Teal Croc Sophia with gunmetal hardware arrived today. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2566455
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566456


Congrats!  I've looked at this bag several times on eBay in the past.


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Teal Croc Sophia with gunmetal hardware arrived today. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2566455
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566456


Twins! I love the hardware color! Such a classy bag.


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!



Twins both lovelies!!!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!


 

Woo Hoo!  I need to go shopping with you.  Nice stuff!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Teal Croc Sophia with gunmetal hardware arrived today. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2566455
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566456


 
I like this bag the more I see it.  Congratulations!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Coachie1975 said:


> I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!


That looks so cute in your mod shot! I love how you paired it with the blue top - it makes the white of the toaster bag really "pop"!

Very nice purchase!  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## firstclasscoach

Stock photo of SV/DUCK EGG BLUE BLEECKER MINI RILEY CARRYALL in SAFFIANO LEATHER.  (Already stowed in trunk for the trip home from vacation.)  Scored this little beauty today for 40% off at Coach Factory Tanger Outlets Sevierville, TN.


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> Camel pink ruby is finally here &#128525; this is the Preston that made my want that style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565962
> 
> View attachment 2565963


Someone may have already asked, but what color is your nail polish? I love it! Looks fantastic with your pretty new bag too!


----------



## crystal-d

kcoach said:


> Someone may have already asked, but what color is your nail polish? I love it! Looks fantastic with your pretty new bag too!




Thanks &#128513;
It is a Australia brand called picture polish and the color is called hot lips &#128139;


----------



## crystal-d

soonergirl said:


> So cute! Love it!




Thanks &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## crystal-d

OllieO said:


> Love that bag!!!!!!!




Thanks, I love this one lots


----------



## crystal-d

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Glad it is pebble n i lovvvvve this bag. This color is my fav




Heyyyyy lady! The combo is amazing! Can't wait for you to score one


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> Love it, congrats lady!!!!!!




&#9786;&#65039;Ty....twins


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!




Both of these are adorable!  Can you post more pics of the Christie?


----------



## hollymable

soonergirl said:


> This baby arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Preston in sea mist (this is a *hard* color to photograph well!)
> 
> And then, I went to Macy's at lunch looking for a pink ruby wristlet and came out with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Christie in pink ruby. I think pink ruby is the only color I have ever preferred the saffiano over the regular leather but the pink ruby Phoebe was gorgeous too!


The mini christie is so cute.  I called my Macys and they could not find it to order.  Maybe they are only showing up in select stores.  What is the size on this one? Does this purse hold a lot?


----------



## jan1124

Coachie1975 said:


> I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!



Thanks for taking time to post pics of this.  Really a cute little bag!  I purchased the Ecru the day you posted (thanks for the nudge!).  I'm amazed at how much you can fit in it - and easily access.  I want more

If anyone is interested, I contacted CS to see if it will come in more colors - here is response: (style 30446)
We are delighted you are interested in our Bleecker Small Toaster Satchel. Our records indicate we are expecting, or have inventory for the following colors. These colors are in conjunction with the Black, Ecru, and White.

Gold/Burnt Camel
Silver/Pale Lemon
Silver/Neutral Pink
Silver/Milk
Silver/Rose Petal

so curious about "milk" (since they have it in white) - and the difference in neutral pink and rose petal.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

jan1124 said:


> Thanks for taking time to post pics of this.  Really a cute little bag!  I purchased the Ecru the day you posted (thanks for the nudge!).  I'm amazed at how much you can fit in it - and easily access.  I want more
> 
> If anyone is interested, I contacted CS to see if it will come in more colors - here is response: (style 30446)
> We are delighted you are interested in our Bleecker Small Toaster Satchel. Our records indicate we are expecting, or have inventory for the following colors. These colors are in conjunction with the Black, Ecru, and White.
> 
> Gold/Burnt Camel
> Silver/Pale Lemon
> Silver/Neutral Pink
> Silver/Milk
> Silver/Rose Petal
> 
> so curious about "milk" (since they have it in white) - and the difference in neutral pink and rose petal.



So happy to enable   This is the only bag I have that I want multiples of.  I'm planning on black for sure but I am interested in seeing every one of these new colors.  This bag in a pink would be amazing...and burnt camel..can't wait!


----------



## GA Peach

My "new to me" Bright Coral Tanner.  I already had the Slim Turn Lock Wallet from FOS last year.  My Tanner Family is complete.........


----------



## bobbyjean

Coachie1975 said:


> So happy to enable   This is the only bag I have that I want multiples of.  I'm planning on black for sure but I am interested in seeing every one of these new colors.  This bag in a pink would be amazing...and burnt camel..can't wait!



I like this bag...I tried to get an answer from Coach CS on what colors the large size would come in but she said she didn't know. Does anyone here possibly know?


----------



## jan1124

bobbyjean said:


> I like this bag...I tried to get an answer from Coach CS on what colors the large size would come in but she said she didn't know. Does anyone here possibly know?



Besides the black, white, black edgepaint and ecru (i think that's on the website?) - a week, or so, ago it was available in Sea Mist (by calling JAX to order) - my SA couldn't order - it doesn't exist on their computer - leading her to think it will be an Asian exclusive.  

Did you email cs, via the website?  Sometimes I get better response that way - or by saying "Is the Bleecker Toaster Satchel, style no. ______, available to order yet in Sea Mist.  If not, can you tell me what other colors are currently available to order?"  
Then they assume I know it's available in Sea MIst ....and tend to dig deeper for answers.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Got this couple months back, a little bigger than I thought, guess will save it for road trip .


----------



## bobbyjean

jan1124 said:


> Besides the black, white, black edgepaint and ecru (i think that's on the website?) - a week, or so, ago it was available in Sea Mist (by calling JAX to order) - my SA couldn't order - it doesn't exist on their computer - leading her to think it will be an Asian exclusive.
> 
> Did you email cs, via the website?  Sometimes I get better response that way - or by saying "Is the Bleecker Toaster Satchel, style no. ______, available to order yet in Sea Mist.  If not, can you tell me what other colors are currently available to order?"
> Then they assume I know it's available in Sea MIst ....and tend to dig deeper for answers.



You know, I'm sorry, she did say sea mist was available. I called but I think I will try emailing too. Thank you!


----------



## soonergirl

annpan23 said:


> Mini Christie is soooo cute! As well as the mini Preston!





iuvcoach said:


> They are so cute, Congrats





Coachie1975 said:


> I love them both.  I haven't seen the mini Christie yet...have to check that out.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! I have a feeling the mini Christie is going to end up being one of my favorite styles. I just wish the strap was longer.


----------



## soonergirl

paula3boys said:


> I need to check out Christie. I hadn't seen or heard of it till this pic





brightheart said:


> Yay for two new beautiful bags!!  I keep wanting something in sea mist...





LocaLady said:


> Twins both lovelies!!!!!





LauraTracy said:


> Woo Hoo!  I need to go shopping with you.  Nice stuff!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## soonergirl

Sarah03 said:


> Both of these are adorable!  Can you post more pics of the Christie?





hollymable said:


> The mini christie is so cute.  I called my Macys and they could not find it to order.  Maybe they are only showing up in select stores.  What is the size on this one? Does this purse hold a lot?



It's about 11" (at the widest) x 8" x 4". It holds quite a bit but I don't carry much. It's pictured here with a Kindle in one of the zipped pockets, and a full-size wallet, full-size hairbrush, lipstick, and large key ring in in open space - and there is tons of room to spare. The zipped pockets are pretty skinny.

My only gripe is that the strap is too short for me to wear crossbody, but after seeing everyone's comments about the camel/ruby edge paint Preston and how it would look better if the camel was lighter... I'm thinking about adding a longer vachetta strap and tassel or other bling to tie the colors together... Do you guys think that would look ok?







(the squares on the wall in the below pic are 12")






For scale:


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

jan1124 said:


> Thanks for taking time to post pics of this.  Really a cute little bag!  I purchased the Ecru the day you posted (thanks for the nudge!).  I'm amazed at how much you can fit in it - and easily access.  I want more
> 
> If anyone is interested, I contacted CS to see if it will come in more colors - here is response: (style 30446)
> We are delighted you are interested in our Bleecker Small Toaster Satchel. Our records indicate we are expecting, or have inventory for the following colors. These colors are in conjunction with the Black, Ecru, and White.
> 
> Gold/Burnt Camel
> Silver/Pale Lemon
> Silver/Neutral Pink
> Silver/Milk
> Silver/Rose Petal
> 
> so curious about "milk" (since they have it in white) - and the difference in neutral pink and rose petal.


I see the Japan site has a the toaster in a pinkish color... Do you happen to know if that's the Rose Petal or Neutral Pink?


----------



## LocaLady

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Teal Croc Sophia with gunmetal hardware arrived today. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2566455
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566456



Gorgeous!


----------



## jan1124

MoreCoachPleez said:


> I see the Japan site has a the toaster in a pinkish color... Do you happen to know if that's the Rose Petal or Neutral Pink?



It's the Neutral Pink.  Thanks for finding this - I often look on the Chinese website, but never though to look on the Japanese.  Quite a few other bags I've never seen (like a Riley, striped tan/white, that also looks woven) - many wallets and accessories in colors not on the US website.  

(oh, I used the Japanese/English translator to get "silver and pink neutral")


----------



## coachie mama

Worn once, like new N/S Satchel Twist. My bid $170...
Won this beauty at $118.50!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

coachie mama said:


> Worn once, like new N/S Satchel Twist. My bid $170...
> Won this beauty at $118.50!



Wow, what a steal! Yay! Congrats on your new pretty!


----------



## Cytheria

soonergirl said:


> It's about 11" (at the widest) x 8" x 4". It holds quite a bit but I don't carry much. It's pictured here with a Kindle in one of the zipped pockets, and a full-size wallet, full-size hairbrush, lipstick, and large key ring in in open space - and there is tons of room to spare. The zipped pockets are pretty skinny.
> 
> My only gripe is that the strap is too short for me to wear crossbody, but after seeing everyone's comments about the camel/ruby edge paint Preston and how it would look better if the camel was lighter... I'm thinking about adding a longer vachetta strap and tassel or other bling to tie the colors together... Do you guys think that would look ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the squares on the wall in the below pic are 12")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For scale:



This bag is so cute! How much is it? Thanks!


----------



## soonergirl

Cytheria said:


> This bag is so cute! How much is it? Thanks!



Tag is $258, I got it at Macy's 25% off


----------



## GA Peach

coachie mama said:


> Worn once, like new N/S Satchel Twist. My bid $170...
> Won this beauty at $118.50!


 

Lovely bag and sweet deal!


----------



## weibandy

Cheap_Tequila said:


> This is the best I can do for now.


Awesome look!  Love it with jeans.


----------



## LvoesBags

Cheap_Tequila said:


> Painted dot and cornflower accessories.   Everything but the cosmetic case easily fits into the Bleecker daily bag with plenty of room to spare.  The double zip wristlet works well as a small make up pouch.


I love all of your accessories! I still cannot believe how much this bag carries. Its nice that it doesn't get bulky. I would love to see some accessories in Silt


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

weibandy said:


> Awesome look!  Love it with jeans.



Thanks.  



LvoesBags said:


> I love all of your accessories! I still cannot believe how much this bag carries. Its nice that it doesn't get bulky. I would love to see some accessories in Silt



Thank you.  I was amazed by how much it holds too...and without it looking stuffed.


----------



## LauraTracy

GA Peach said:


> My "new to me" Bright Coral Tanner. I already had the Slim Turn Lock Wallet from FOS last year. My Tanner Family is complete.........


 
Love this color!  Congratulations on your new addition.



Nat_CAN said:


> Got this couple months back, a little bigger than I thought, guess will save it for road trip .


 
I like that pink trim.  Very pretty!


----------



## LauraTracy

coachie mama said:


> Worn once, like new N/S Satchel Twist. My bid $170...
> Won this beauty at $118.50!


 
I love that twisted leather.  Congratulations!


----------



## jailnurse93

coachie mama said:


> Worn once, like new N/S Satchel Twist. My bid $170...
> Won this beauty at $118.50!




Dontcha love when the wheel of fortune spins your way?  That is a fantastic deal!!  There have been a few that I have got that I kinda felt sorry for the seller....I wondered if they anticipated it would be go much better.


----------



## jailnurse93

Coachie1975 said:


> I went way outside my comfort zone with this bag.  I've never owned a  white one but it was so cute and at 25%-20%-20% I couldn't resist.   Also, is the name Toaster or Cobblestone?  It's Cobblestone on the tag  and was Cobblestone on the website but noticed that they changed it back  to Toaster.  Either way....I love her!



I think the Toaster bag is super cute!  I have liked the looks of it ever since the first drilldown photo was posted on tPF.  Thanks for posting a reveal!  You look awesome with it!  I'm surprised how much I like the white one--I'm not a white bag person but I think the white Toaster is just lovely!  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Cytheria

soonergirl said:


> Tag is $258, I got it at Macy's 25% off




Okay thanks! I hope they put it up on their site. My macys doesn't carry it and it's so cute! Do you have a modeling picture of it? Thanks!


----------



## KSuzuki

soonergirl said:


> Tag is $258, I got it at Macy's 25% off



Do you also have the style# please? I can't find it anywhere, even my Macy's doesn't have it yet


----------



## WVUdani

My new to me Bleeker Siggy duffle that I scored for $40 with dust bag


----------



## soonergirl

Cytheria said:


> Okay thanks! I hope they put it up on their site. My macys doesn't carry it and it's so cute! Do you have a modeling picture of it? Thanks!




Sorry I don't really do mod shots. I couldn't do these beautiful bags justice anyway 



KSuzuki said:


> Do you also have the style# please? I can't find it anywhere, even my Macy's doesn't have it yet




Sure here you go


----------



## LauraTracy

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Bleeker Siggy duffle that I scored for $40 with dust bag



Love the accessories with it!


----------



## WVUdani

LauraTracy said:


> Love the accessories with it!


Thanks!!! I love legacy stripes


----------



## KSuzuki

soonergirl said:


> Sure here you go



Thank you thank you!!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

jailnurse93 said:


> I think the Toaster bag is super cute!  I have liked the looks of it ever since the first drilldown photo was posted on tPF.  Thanks for posting a reveal!  You look awesome with it!  I'm surprised how much I like the white one--I'm not a white bag person but I think the white Toaster is just lovely!  Congratulations and enjoy!



Thank you!  I was surprised too about liking the white so much.  I sprayed this one with Apple Guarde just to be safe.  This is the only bag I have that I want multiples of.  I want the black for sure and probably one of the pinks.


----------



## purrfectcat

coachie mama said:


> Worn once, like new N/S Satchel Twist. My bid $170...
> 
> Won this beauty at $118.50!




What a steal! I love that twisted leather look...nice buy!


----------



## Elsee

Found this beauty over the weekend at the outlet. Madison Gathered Twist Leather Carie:


----------



## Elsee

coachie mama said:


> Worn once, like new N/S Satchel Twist. My bid $170...
> Won this beauty at $118.50!


Wowww! What a find!! Congratulations!


WVUdani said:


> My new to me Bleeker Siggy duffle that I scored for $40 with dust bag






Fabulous!! It's a great bag at an even better price!


----------



## LauraTracy

Elsee said:


> Found this beauty over the weekend at the outlet. Madison Gathered Twist Leather Carie:


 
I love kisslocks and twisted leather.  What a pretty bright color too.  Congratulations!


----------



## elbgrl

Hot off the truck!  Bleecker shoulder bag in cornflower





Inside she looks more gray/purple


----------



## kcoach

elbgrl said:


> Hot off the truck!  Bleecker shoulder bag in cornflower
> 
> View attachment 2573553
> 
> View attachment 2573555
> 
> Inside she looks more gray/purple
> View attachment 2573556


Very pretty!


----------



## arret77

Elsee said:


> Found this beauty over the weekend at the outlet. Madison Gathered Twist Leather Carie:


That is a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## Elsee

LauraTracy said:


> I love kisslocks and twisted leather.  What a pretty bright color too.  Congratulations!


Thanks! I love everything about this bag! 


arret77 said:


> That is a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


Thanks! I think so too!


----------



## Oneforme

Elsee said:


> Found this beauty over the weekend at the outlet. Madison Gathered Twist Leather Carie:



Saw this at my outlet this weekend.  The color is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## weibandy

elbgrl said:


> Hot off the truck!  Bleecker shoulder bag in cornflower
> 
> View attachment 2573553
> 
> View attachment 2573555
> 
> Inside she looks more gray/purple
> View attachment 2573556



Love it!  Want one.....


----------



## Elsee

Oneforme said:


> Saw this at my outlet this weekend.  The color is gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks! I love the bag and the color was what really made me take her home!


----------



## Bag Fetish

My bargain of the week...


----------



## LauraTracy

Bag Fetish said:


> My bargain of the week...


 
Love that!  And the print it's on.


----------



## LauraTracy

elbgrl said:


> Hot off the truck! Bleecker shoulder bag in cornflower
> 
> View attachment 2573553
> 
> View attachment 2573555
> 
> Inside she looks more gray/purple
> View attachment 2573556


 
Pretty color!  Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

kcoach said:


> Very pretty!





weibandy said:


> Love it!  Want one.....





LauraTracy said:


> Pretty color!  Enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## GA Peach

Bag Fetish said:


> My bargain of the week...


 

Pretty bag and great deal!  I love bargain hunting for Legacy!


----------



## pursecharm

Bag Fetish said:


> My bargain of the week...




I saw one one up for auction but she was missing the tassels.


----------



## Bag Fetish

GA Peach said:


> Pretty bag and great deal!  I love bargain hunting for Legacy!





LauraTracy said:


> Love that!  And the print it's on.




Thanks ladies


----------



## Scorpio1101

My camel/pink ruby Preston.  Thought I wasn't going to like it based on pics but I really think I'm going to keep it.  She's lighter than I thought it would be.  I still wish it was smooth leather though.


----------



## mjg75

My outlet find...Deep Port duffle.  $95!!


----------



## LocaLady

mjg75 said:


> My outlet find...Deep Port duffle.  $95!!



Twins.... Your dealing was much better though!!!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Scorpio1101 said:


> View attachment 2575078
> 
> My camel/pink ruby Preston.  Thought I wasn't going to like it based on pics but I really think I'm going to keep it.  She's lighter than I thought it would be.  I still wish it was smooth leather though.


I think this bag is so cute...looks like a keeper to me!!!   I was hoping for smooth leather as well, but I still really like it!  Congrats!


----------



## Scorpio1101

ecj*waxy said:


> I think this bag is so cute...looks like a keeper to me!!!   I was hoping for smooth leather as well, but I still really like it!  Congrats!



Thanks!  Yes, I'm definitely keeping this one.  The style works so well for me and even though I wanted a lighter camel, I still really like this bag!


----------



## WNYsketch

Happy morning to me! I have been dying for Saffiano gunmetal since it came out but the totes are hard to find. I picked this up for an awesome price (was carried 1 weekend then sold. It is in perfect condition like I just cut the tags myself) on eBay Wednesday night and it showed up early!


----------



## Caspin22

WNYsketch said:


> Happy morning to me! I have been dying for Saffiano gunmetal since it came out but the totes are hard to find. I picked this up for an awesome price (was carried 1 weekend then sold. It is in perfect condition like I just cut the tags myself) on eBay Wednesday night and it showed up early!



Wait...the seller carried the bag with the tags still attached?


----------



## WNYsketch

Canderson22 said:


> Wait...the seller carried the bag with the tags still attached?



No, sorry if I was unclear. It came to me w/o tags and seller said she carried it for a weekend and just didn't work for her. It is just like if I bought it new and took the tags off myself as there is no damage, wear, etc.


----------



## Elsee

Bag Fetish said:


> My bargain of the week...


Wow! Great deal on a great bag! Congratulations!



Scorpio1101 said:


> View attachment 2575078
> 
> My camel/pink ruby Preston.  Thought I wasn't going to like it based on pics but I really think I'm going to keep it.  She's lighter than I thought it would be.  I still wish it was smooth leather though.


She's a beauty. Congratulations!



mjg75 said:


> My outlet find...Deep Port duffle.  $95!!


Congratulations! That's a terrific find!



WNYsketch said:


> Happy morning to me! I have been dying for Saffiano gunmetal since it came out but the totes are hard to find. I picked this up for an awesome price (was carried 1 weekend then sold. It is in perfect condition like I just cut the tags myself) on eBay Wednesday night and it showed up early!


Congratulations! It's beautiful and looks brand new!


----------



## Elsee

I went to the outlet yesterday to return a few wallets from FOS and my SA showed me this -- it was love at first sight! So, I had to bring her home! Madison N/S Bonded Tote in Python Embossed Leather:


----------



## storeberry

Elsee said:


> I went to the outlet yesterday to return a few wallets from FOS and my SA showed me this -- it was love at first sight! So, I had to bring her home! Madison N/S Bonded Tote in Python Embossed Leather:




Woo.. Love the embossed leather!


----------



## Elsee

storeberry said:


> Woo.. Love the embossed leather!



Thanks! Me too!


----------



## snoflinga

I picked this cute little bag last week:  Madison twisted leather in Brick Red.


----------



## Coconut lover

Elsee said:


> I went to the outlet yesterday to return a few wallets from FOS and my SA showed me this -- it was love at first sight! So, I had to bring her home! Madison N/S Bonded Tote in Python Embossed Leather:



I keep looking for these at the outlets but haven't seen any.  Congrats she's lovely


----------



## Pursalina

Elsee said:


> I went to the outlet yesterday to return a few wallets from FOS and my SA showed me this -- it was love at first sight! So, I had to bring her home! Madison N/S Bonded Tote in Python Embossed Leather:


Gorgeous! Great find! Enjoy her


----------



## Caspin22

New to me, absolutely gorgeous small black Embellished Sophia.


----------



## ralewi

This is my first tote. I love my peyton tote I got for $98.  I can't stop using it,


----------



## Elsee

Coconut lover said:


> I keep looking for these at the outlets but haven't seen any.  Congrats she's lovely


Thanks! I think I got lucky with this one. It was the only one that they had, so I think it may have been a return.


Pursalina said:


> Gorgeous! Great find! Enjoy her


Thank you!


----------



## WNYsketch

Picked this up at the Niagara Falls, NY outlet today. Madison Croc skinny wallet in my favorite color purple! Only $44.


----------



## gpH316

WNYsketch said:


> Picked this up at the Niagara Falls, NY outlet today. Madison Croc skinny wallet in my favorite color purple! Only $44.


Wow! That is beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## LauraTracy

mjg75 said:


> My outlet find...Deep Port duffle. $95!!


 
Gorgeous color!!




WNYsketch said:


> Happy morning to me! I have been dying for Saffiano gunmetal since it came out but the totes are hard to find. I picked this up for an awesome price (was carried 1 weekend then sold. It is in perfect condition like I just cut the tags myself) on eBay Wednesday night and it showed up early!


 
Another gorgeous color!  Love that shimmer...



snoflinga said:


> I picked this cute little bag last week: Madison twisted leather in Brick Red.


 
I love the twisted leather and you picked a pretty color.  Looks great!



Canderson22 said:


> New to me, absolutely gorgeous small black Embellished Sophia.
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!  Rock on!!
> 
> View attachment 2577968
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577969


 


ralewi said:


> This is my first tote. I love my peyton tote I got for $98. I can't stop using it,


Very cute! 



Elsee said:


> I went to the outlet yesterday to return a few wallets from FOS and my SA showed me this -- it was love at first sight! So, I had to bring her home! Madison N/S Bonded Tote in Python Embossed Leather:


 

I love the python print!


----------



## LauraTracy

WNYsketch said:


> Picked this up at the Niagara Falls, NY outlet today. Madison Croc skinny wallet in my favorite color purple! Only $44.


 
Love purple!  Like that croc too.  Very nice....


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My latest acquisition: Pop C Appliqué Tote.


----------



## Hollie91999

My haul from the outlet.


----------



## mjg75

WNYsketch said:


> Picked this up at the Niagara Falls, NY outlet today. Madison Croc skinny wallet in my favorite color purple! Only $44.


Love this! Great price, too.


----------



## KSuzuki

Hollie91999 said:


> My haul from the outlet.



Loving your turquoise goodies! What's the name of the satchel?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I got a couple of small cuties at my outlet over the weekend. No bags though. Nothing appealed. 
View attachment 2580249


----------



## LauraTracy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2579508
> 
> 
> My latest acquisition: Pop C Appliqué Tote.


 
That is so different!  I've never seen anything like that before.  Very cool!



Hollie91999 said:


> My haul from the outlet.


 
Love those colors.  I've had that blue bag in my hand a couple of times.  It's a nice one!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a couple of small cuties at my outlet over the weekend. No bags though. Nothing appealed.
> View attachment 2580249


 
Perfect for spring!  Love all the flowers!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a couple of small cuties at my outlet over the weekend. No bags though. Nothing appealed.
> View attachment 2580249



Twins on the fob! Sorry no bags followed you home. There's always next time!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LauraTracy said:


> That is so different! I've never seen anything like that before. Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those colors. I've had that blue bag in my hand a couple of times. It's a nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> *Perfect for spring! Love all the flowers!*


 
I agree!  The flowers are just so cheerful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> Twins on the fob! Sorry no bags followed you home. There's always next time!


 

Wellllll....... a couple of bags followed me home on Saturday, they just weren't Coach.   I posted those on the Non-Coach thread.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll....... a couple of bags followed me home on Saturday, they just weren't Coach.   I posted those on the Non-Coach thread.



 ahhh....I see! 

Allow me to re-phrase: I'm sorry no Coach bags followed you home. I AM glad you got some new pretties!


----------



## Hollie91999

KSuzuki said:


> Loving your turquoise goodies! What's the name of the satchel?



It's call leather small flap satchel, color mineral.  They had it in white, black and yellow.


----------



## LauraTracy

Hollie91999 said:


> It's call leather small flap satchel, color mineral.  They had it in white, black and yellow.



Mineral is beautiful. If they made the Marin in it, I was going to be in trouble.


----------



## social w

greenpixie said:


> Got something new to share? Don't necessarily want to create your own reveal thread?  Post your Coach buys, gifts, and goodies here!
> 
> Big buys or small, let's see them all!


I bought a Coach bag in Las Vegas and within a year it wore on the bottom piping


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

social w said:


> I bought a Coach bag in Las Vegas and within a year it wore on the bottom piping




Oh that's awful. Did you take it back to the store to show them the wear? Wearing severely in less than a year, especially if it's normal usage, should not be something expected. Considering that these are higher-end bags with a price tag to match, you should see if they can help you with it.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Bag Fetish said:


> My bargain of the week...


AH!  I love marine, and Legacy in general. Awesome steal!


----------



## zaara10

Saff mini satchel from fos. I like it a lot, but I still have the black studded Preston mini on my mind. I need to compare the 2.


----------



## LauraTracy

zaara10 said:


> Mini saffiano satchel from fos. I like it a lot, but I still have the black studded Preston mini on my mind.
> View attachment 2581616



Very nice and it looks great on you. I've seen this in store. My heart and vote will always be Stud P but I do like the look of this. It's a great choice.


----------



## Pursalina

zaara10 said:


> Mini saffiano satchel from fos. I like it a lot, but I still have the black studded Preston mini on my mind.
> View attachment 2581616


Very cute! I also like the studded mini Preston... It's a very different style, so you might want to consider both (?)


----------



## brightheart

zaara10 said:


> Saff mini satchel from fos. I like it a lot, but I still have the black studded Preston mini on my mind. I need to compare the 2.
> View attachment 2581616


It looks lovely on you!
I have this and a mini P, and would say they hold about the same amount of stuff.  But the styles are really different.


----------



## WNYsketch

Scoring well with the little items. Got this Toffee Saffiano universal case for only $25 at Lord & Taylor


----------



## zaara10

brightheart said:


> It looks lovely on you!
> I have this and a mini P, and would say they hold about the same amount of stuff.  But the styles are really different.



Thanks! You're right, they are definitely different. I think the mini p double zippers might bother me. My 4 month old has lately been hating the stroller, so sometimes I have to carry him in one arm leaving me w/ one hand to unzip my bag. It's a juggling act! Lol


----------



## LauraTracy

WNYsketch said:


> Scoring well with the little items. Got this Toffee Saffiano universal case for only $25 at Lord & Taylor



Lovely! I need to shop with you. Great deal!


----------



## princess_xoxo

Something a little different... Coach CD Carrier Bag.


----------



## soonergirl

New haul 

Bleecker Daily Bag in Lemon and Silt, and a Black Madison Double Zip Wristlet.

Not sure if Lemon is staying. The color isn't grabbing me like I thought it would. It seems harsh, especially in sunlight. I wish it were a shade or two softer. Love the silver hardware on the silt! They're both super soft and squishy.

I'm the most excited about the wristlet  I love that my phone fits in the front pocket and the back pocket has card slots. I can get my phone in and out without worrying about accidentally knocking money or cards out.


----------



## hollymable

Lord and Taylor mini reveal for 25% off!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

soonergirl said:


> New haul
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in Lemon and Silt, and a Black Madison Double Zip Wristlet.
> 
> Not sure if Lemon is staying. The color isn't grabbing me like I thought it would. It seems harsh, especially in sunlight. I wish it were a shade or two softer. Love the silver hardware on the silt! They're both super soft and squishy.
> 
> I'm the most excited about the wristlet  I love that my phone fits in the front pocket and the back pocket has card slots. I can get my phone in and out without worrying about accidentally knocking money or cards out.


Very nice! I like the lemon...really nice for summer! But it's gotta be love...sometimes it takes me a couple of days to love with them....


----------



## Bag Fetish

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> AH!  I love marine, and Legacy in general. Awesome steal!



I thought it was a great steal.. the bag is amazing


----------



## LocaLady

hollymable said:


> Lord and Taylor mini reveal for 25% off!



Twins!!!! Isn't the color TDF?!!!


----------



## kcoach

soonergirl said:


> New haul
> 
> 
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in Lemon and Silt, and a Black Madison Double Zip Wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Lemon is staying. The color isn't grabbing me like I thought it would. It seems harsh, especially in sunlight. I wish it were a shade or two softer. Love the silver hardware on the silt! They're both super soft and squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most excited about the wristlet  I love that my phone fits in the front pocket and the back pocket has card slots. I can get my phone in and out without worrying about accidentally knocking money or cards out.




After all of these silt daily bags, I need to reconsider that color!


----------



## LauraTracy

princess_xoxo said:


> Something a little different... Coach CD Carrier Bag.
> 
> View attachment 2582121


 
Very nice!  Haven't seen this before.  Congratulations!



soonergirl said:


> New haul
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in Lemon and Silt, and a Black Madison Double Zip Wristlet.
> 
> Not sure if Lemon is staying. The color isn't grabbing me like I thought it would. It seems harsh, especially in sunlight. I wish it were a shade or two softer. Love the silver hardware on the silt! They're both super soft and squishy.
> 
> I'm the most excited about the wristlet  I love that my phone fits in the front pocket and the back pocket has card slots. I can get my phone in and out without worrying about accidentally knocking money or cards out.


 
Um, you can toss Lemon right here.  Love that color!  Congrats on all of it!



hollymable said:


> Lord and Taylor mini reveal for 25% off!


 
Oooh, is that Christie stripping?  Lovely color!  Congrats!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
  Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it. 
  I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay! 
Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113


 
Beautiful color!  Very pretty and I don't think you could even see that little blemish without really looking for it since the pocket is right there.  I wouldn't let it make me sad.  Congratulations!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> ahhh....I see!
> 
> Allow me to re-phrase: I'm sorry no Coach bags followed you home. I AM glad you got some new pretties!


 
LOL!  Very seldom do I leave empty handed.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113


 
Beautiful bag!  I didn't even notice the flaw until I saw your last picture.  Congrats!


----------



## bunnycat

soonergirl said:


> New haul
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in Lemon and Silt, and a Black Madison Double Zip Wristlet.
> 
> Not sure if Lemon is staying. The color isn't grabbing me like I thought it would. It seems harsh, especially in sunlight. I wish it were a shade or two softer. Love the silver hardware on the silt! They're both super soft and squishy.
> 
> I'm the most excited about the wristlet  I love that my phone fits in the front pocket and the back pocket has card slots. I can get my phone in and out without worrying about accidentally knocking money or cards out.



Love these Bleeker Daily bags!


----------



## brightheart

My Bleeker Daily Shoulder Bag arrived yesterday.  Total love!


----------



## zaara10

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113



Beautiful! I love Kristins! The blemish is barely noticeable. Congrats!


----------



## Liyanamz

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113


That is such an amazing colour!!! Congratulations for scoring such a sweet deal!


----------



## Oneforme

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113



You're going to look awesome in that skirt with that bag! That little mark would not bother me, congratulations.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113


Very pretty...flaws and all! Don't we all have a flaw or two? Enjoy! She's a great find!


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Scorpio1101

brightheart said:


> My Bleeker Daily Shoulder Bag arrived yesterday.  Total love!
> 
> View attachment 2583280
> 
> View attachment 2583281



Love this!  Looks great on you!


----------



## bobbyjean

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113



Beautiful bag! That little mark isn't even noticeable and it looks fantastic with your new skirt!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Liyanamz said:


> That is such an amazing colour!!! Congratulations for scoring such a sweet deal!





Oneforme said:


> You're going to look awesome in that skirt with that bag! That little mark would not bother me, congratulations.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Very pretty...flaws and all! Don't we all have a flaw or two? Enjoy! She's a great find!





whateve said:


> This is gorgeous!





bobbyjean said:


> Beautiful bag! That little mark isn't even noticeable and it looks fantastic with your new skirt!





LauraTracy said:


> Beautiful color!  Very pretty and I don't think you could even see that little blemish without really looking for it since the pocket is right there.  I wouldn't let it make me sad.  Congratulations!!



Thanks so much, ladies! I love having like-minded people with which to share my beauties and love of purses. On Facebook, I posted a picture of 7 bags that I was cleaning and conditioning, and one of my friends said "You actually use ALL of these?" If they only knew the real number...lol.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful bag!  I didn't even notice the flaw until I saw your last picture.  Congrats!





zaara10 said:


> Beautiful! I love Kristins! The blemish is barely noticeable. Congrats!



Thanks! ( I missed your replies in multi-quoting. Oops) I love her! Can not wait to take her for a spin!


----------



## hollymable

LocaLady said:


> Twins!!!! Isn't the color TDF?!!!


Yes. I love the color and the style.  I was even thinking about getting it in another color.


----------



## brightheart

Scorpio1101 said:


> Love this!  Looks great on you!



Thank you!  It's a great bag.


----------



## Caspin22

I grew up in the Boston area, so when I saw this new lobster fob, I had to have it. Meet Leonard!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> I grew up in the Boston area, so when I saw this new lobster fob, I had to have it. Meet Leonard!
> 
> View attachment 2584733


What a cutie!


----------



## bigal

Canderson22 said:


> I grew up in the Boston area, so when I saw this new lobster fob, I had to have it. Meet Leonard!
> 
> View attachment 2584733



Oh my!  That is so cute!


----------



## storeberry

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful!! Love the color!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> I grew up in the Boston area, so when I saw this new lobster fob, I had to have it. Meet Leonard!
> 
> View attachment 2584733



Love it! Have you ever had a lobster roll from james hook & co.? That is the first thing I thought of when I saw your reveal (I don't know what that says about me)! Enjoy!


----------



## crystal-d

Canderson22 said:


> I grew up in the Boston area, so when I saw this new lobster fob, I had to have it. Meet Leonard!
> 
> View attachment 2584733




So cute


----------



## ZSP

I love Leonard!


----------



## GA Peach

Lord & Taylor Friends and Family items......they were on sale + 25% off.  Bleecker Coated Canvas.  Large Cosmetic Case $36.73, Wallet $47.99, Wristlet $26.98.  No tax, free shipping.


----------



## LvoesBags

GA Peach said:


> Lord & Taylor Friends and Family items......they were on sale + 25% off.  Bleecker Coated Canvas.  Large Cosmetic Case $36.73, Wallet $47.99, Wristlet $26.98.  No tax, free shipping.



Love your entire set!! Great prices


----------



## myfirstchanel

My new Madison mini python


----------



## icerain303




----------



## brightheart

GA Peach said:


> Lord & Taylor Friends and Family items......they were on sale + 25% off.  Bleecker Coated Canvas.  Large Cosmetic Case $36.73, Wallet $47.99, Wristlet $26.98.  No tax, free shipping.


Congrats on the excellent finds at great prices!  I have the wristlet and I love it.  



icerain303 said:


> View attachment 2586093


This print is so cheerful and perfect for spring.  Congrats!



myfirstchanel said:


> My new Madison mini python
> View attachment 2586033
> 
> View attachment 2586035


It's beautiful and very elegant on you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Got the Nadia flats in chalk, which are on sale, the Borough and star key fobs.


----------



## GA Peach

frivofrugalista said:


> Got the Nadia flats in chalk, which are on sale, the Borough and star key fobs.


 

Nice!  The Borough key fob is really cute.  I ordered the same Nadia flats from Coach.com as soon as I got the e-mail that there was a shoe sale!


----------



## frivofrugalista

GA Peach said:


> Nice!  The Borough key fob is really cute.  I ordered the same Nadia flats from Coach.com as soon as I got the e-mail that there was a shoe sale!


Yay! They are super comfortable. And the fob...


----------



## Syrenitytoo

storeberry said:


> iNeedCoffee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was contemplating a Phoebe or Café Carry-all in Sea Mist, but hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was browsing on the bay, as I tend to do, and stumbled across a discontinued style that I am crazy about-in a color similar enough ( I think so, anyway. ) to Sea Mist.
> Here is Ms. Kristin double satchel 14782 ( smaller size ) in turquoise/silver. She's from the Spring 2010 collection, I believe. She's got a little flaw on her, it looks like something removed her color in a few tiny spots, but I'm okay with it. She's too gorgeous in every other way for me to worry too much about it.
> I don't think she's ever even been carried. She is spotless inside. She came beautifully packaged and boxed, and was in her dust bag for the trip. I love her! She also happens to match the color in a new skirt if mine! Yay!
> Bottom pic is her boo-boo. Not awful, is it?
> View attachment 2583109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful!! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the Kristin line and I like this particular bag better than the new ones you mentioned for what its worth.
Click to expand...


----------



## themistocles1

Syrenitytoo said:


> storeberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the Kristin line and I like this particular bag better than the new ones you mentioned for what its worth.
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is great. So unusual. I am in big trouble. Help. I have 20 vintage Coaches and decided to buy a Coach Avery Drawstring in Indigo. It would have been my first new Coach. It smells like toxins and I will not buy any new Coaches.  I am sick.  It was made it Vietnam. It was so pretty.  I am panicked and that is why I am posting on this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## katierose

themistocles1 said:


> Syrenitytoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is great. So unusual. I am in big trouble. Help. I have 20 vintage Coaches and decided to buy a Coach Avery Drawstring in Indigo. It would have been my first new Coach. It smells like toxins and I will not buy any new Coaches.  I am sick.  It was made it Vietnam. It was so pretty.  I am panicked and that is why I am posting on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has happened to me several times. The first time I took it back and was told that the chemical odor is the finishing coat on the leather, and it just needed to air out a while. I've found this to be true with most of these bags, but it can take weeks for some to lose the odor.
> If you are not prepared to wait, then take it back and exchange for another, they don't all have this same problem, it's just a small percentage of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## poka

Just got the Hadley blue & white leather duffle.  I don't like it   I will post the pictures later, but it's going back.


----------



## Caspin22

themistocles1 said:


> Syrenitytoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is great. So unusual. I am in big trouble. Help. I have 20 vintage Coaches and decided to buy a Coach Avery Drawstring in Indigo. It would have been my first new Coach. It smells like toxins and I will not buy any new Coaches.  I am sick.  It was made it Vietnam. It was so pretty.  I am panicked and that is why I am posting on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same bag in the same color and there's no issues with mine. Coach bags are made in many different countries. Occasionally a bag will have an odor...it may be the treatment of the lining, etc. I had it happen to me once as well. I'm not sure why you're panicked about it...I'd advise simply returning the bag for a refund. If you're within reach of a physical outlet, go there and inspect any bag before you purchase. But please don't let one experience turn you away from an entire brand, because your experience is really not the norm.
Click to expand...


----------



## poka

Not the greatest pictures, but hopefully you get the idea...

edit - oops... I guess they are GIANT pictures.  Sorry!


----------



## Caspin22

I have no idea why they are calling the Hadley a duffle....it totally looks like a tote to me.


----------



## poka

Maybe the softness of the structure?  That's kind of what I don't like about it...  I wanted more of a tote, but this is so soft it has no shape.  Also, the leather feels kind of plasticky to me...  Or just not like my other bags.  I'm disappointed   I think I will just go to a factory outlet where I can get my paws on them.


----------



## coach943

themistocles1 said:


> Syrenitytoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is great. So unusual. I am in big trouble. Help. I have 20 vintage Coaches and decided to buy a Coach Avery Drawstring in Indigo. It would have been my first new Coach. It smells like toxins and I will not buy any new Coaches.  I am sick.  It was made it Vietnam. It was so pretty.  I am panicked and that is why I am posting on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any reason to panic over a new bag.  Many new bags have a slight chemical odor from how they are treated.  It will go away if you allow it to air out.  If you don't want to wait for it to air out, just return it.
Click to expand...


----------



## frivofrugalista

poka said:


> View attachment 2587763
> 
> View attachment 2587764
> 
> View attachment 2587765
> 
> View attachment 2587766
> 
> View attachment 2587767
> 
> 
> Not the greatest pictures, but hopefully you get the idea...
> 
> edit - oops... I guess they are GIANT pictures.  Sorry!



Love the colour and the details of this bag...and clear hangtag.


----------



## Reitelle

My new baby; the Preston Mini Satchel in Sea Mist! I have been waiting for a few weeks since a friend of the family has a sibling who works at Coach so I got this with the employee discount. If you notice, the receipt came in a little brown envelope instead of an orange or cream one, is this the new style?


----------



## lurkernomore

impulse buy from ebay on Saturday - delivered today (Illinois to New Hampshire). Poorly listed black cherry Molly. I am happy to say she is better than described
$105 shipped with the wallet. She has some corner wear, but I love this color!
First the flat box which had me a bit concerned...




But she is beeeuteeful!


----------



## WVUdani

lurkernomore said:


> impulse buy from ebay on Saturday - delivered today (Illinois to New Hampshire). Poorly listed black cherry Molly. I am happy to say she is better than described
> $105 shipped with the wallet. She has some corner wear, but I love this color!
> First the flat box which had me a bit concerned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she is beeeuteeful!


What a lucky find  congrats!!


----------



## WVUdani

Reitelle said:


> My new baby; the Preston Mini Satchel in Sea Mist! I have been waiting for a few weeks since a friend of the family has a sibling who works at Coach so I got this with the employee discount. If you notice, the receipt came in a little brown envelope instead of an orange or cream one, is this the new style?


I want one of these the more I see it!!! That's awesome that you have connections &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## lurkernomore

WVUdani said:


> What a lucky find  congrats!!



Thank you! I see you have done some damage also - congrats on your duffle


----------



## MKB0925

lurkernomore said:


> impulse buy from ebay on Saturday - delivered today (Illinois to New Hampshire). Poorly listed black cherry Molly. I am happy to say she is better than described
> $105 shipped with the wallet. She has some corner wear, but I love this color!
> First the flat box which had me a bit concerned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she is beeeuteeful!



Great find...love her,


----------



## Caspin22

Reitelle said:


> My new baby; the Preston Mini Satchel in Sea Mist! I have been waiting for a few weeks since a friend of the family has a sibling who works at Coach so I got this with the employee discount. If you notice, the receipt came in a little brown envelope instead of an orange or cream one, is this the new style?




Yep. Brown with gold is the new FP style, for boxes, bags, etc.


----------



## WVUdani

lurkernomore said:


> Thank you! I see you have done some damage also - congrats on your duffle



Thanks!!! I can't believe how comfortable it is to carry!


----------



## whateve

Reitelle said:


> My new baby; the Preston Mini Satchel in Sea Mist! I have been waiting for a few weeks since a friend of the family has a sibling who works at Coach so I got this with the employee discount. If you notice, the receipt came in a little brown envelope instead of an orange or cream one, is this the new style?


so cute! I love mini Preston! I've never had a Coach delivered in a box that small. They always send me a giant box that is 5 times bigger than the stuff inside!


lurkernomore said:


> impulse buy from ebay on Saturday - delivered today (Illinois to New Hampshire). Poorly listed black cherry Molly. I am happy to say she is better than described
> $105 shipped with the wallet. She has some corner wear, but I love this color!
> First the flat box which had me a bit concerned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she is beeeuteeful!


Great color! Love it! I see it was delivered by Spiderman!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Syrenitytoo said:


> storeberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the Kristin line and I like this particular bag better than the new ones you mentioned for what its worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> As much as I love my Phoebes, I do love my Kristins just a little bit more. I'm a satchel girl for the most part. I also adore the clasp on Kristin's front pocket, and I like the heavier hardware a little more too.
> 
> I really love the styles from 4 or 5 years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## pursecharm

Enjoy! Thank goodness most Coach leather is pretty forgiving and can survive a short trip in a tight package.


----------



## pursecharm

lurkernomore said:


> impulse buy from ebay on Saturday - delivered today (Illinois to New Hampshire). Poorly listed black cherry Molly. I am happy to say she is better than described
> $105 shipped with the wallet. She has some corner wear, but I love this color!
> First the flat box which had me a bit concerned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she is beeeuteeful!




See previous post. Forgot to quote!


----------



## joni80

My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.


----------



## gpH316

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.


Both look great on you! Congrats!!


----------



## Sarah03

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.




Perfect!!  Love both, congrats!!


----------



## icerain303

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.



Love the whole look!


----------



## lurkernomore

MKB0925 said:


> Great find...love her,


Thanks - I have wanted black cherry for awhile...



whateve said:


> s
> 
> Great color! Love it! I see it was delivered by Spiderman!



I saw this ad tonight and thought of you! Thanks!



pursecharm said:


> See previous post. Forgot to quote!


I once received an Issy in a folded envelope in my mailbox, so nothing really surprises me!


----------



## lurkernomore

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.



This makes me think of the Coach Barbie from last year! Congrats - they both look great on you! I think I might need a Coach coat in my life


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> impulse buy from ebay on Saturday - delivered today (Illinois to New Hampshire). Poorly listed black cherry Molly. I am happy to say she is better than described
> $105 shipped with the wallet. She has some corner wear, but I love this color!
> First the flat box which had me a bit concerned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she is beeeuteeful!




That IS a great color! Awesome deal with the wallet!!


----------



## pursecharm

Just arrived yesterday! Packed to perfection and is lovely. She's the alpine moss Borough.


----------



## missaudrie

Miss Pink Ruby hanging out in my closet &#128525; im soo in love!


----------



## ZSP

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.



You are just the cutest in your tattersal trench and vermillion duffle!


----------



## brightheart

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.



Both of them look great on you!  You look totally cute.


----------



## GatorMom

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.




How cute!!!


----------



## M.I.A.

Borough teal silver, bought from EBay USA


----------



## M.I.A.

Mini bar-stripe borough


----------



## M.I.A.

Sea-mist small phoebe


----------



## joni80

Sarah03 said:


> Perfect!!  Love both, congrats!!





icerain303 said:


> Love the whole look!





lurkernomore said:


> This makes me think of the Coach Barbie from last year! Congrats - they both look great on you! I think I might need a Coach coat in my life





ZSP said:


> You are just the cutest in your tattersal trench and vermillion duffle!





brightheart said:


> Both of them look great on you!  You look totally cute.





GatorMom said:


> How cute!!!



Thank you all very much. You guys are so sweet and make me feel more confident about my purchases  I was unsure about the trench because I usually wear dark-colored coats. I was always worried light color would make me look big. 

Lurkernomore: you should get one. Coach coats are very well made, in my opinion. I have a navy color block long trench and I got compliments every time I wear it. Plus, the prices are good on FOS.


----------



## joni80

gpH316 said:


> Both look great on you! Congrats!!



Thanks a lot


----------



## paula3boys

M.I.A. said:


> Borough teal silver, bought from EBay USA
> View attachment 2589882
> 
> View attachment 2589891




Gorgeous color


----------



## soonergirl

M.I.A. said:


> Mini bar-stripe borough
> View attachment 2589892



Love all three!!


----------



## poka

I went to the factory store and swapped my blue Hadley for the large beige version. I just need something for summer to tote around my kid's stuff lol.


----------



## soonergirl

poka said:


> I went to the factory store and swapped my blue Hadley for the large beige version. I just need something for summer to tote around my kid's stuff lol.
> 
> View attachment 2590620
> 
> View attachment 2590621
> 
> View attachment 2590622
> 
> View attachment 2590623



Looks like a great all-purpose bag! Love the neutral color


----------



## poka

Thanks!  Yes, I kept looking at the other bags, but I had to remember why I needed the bag in the first place.  Nearly went with the canvas version, but it would have got so filthy.


----------



## Reitelle

WVUdani said:


> I want one of these the more I see it!!! That's awesome that you have connections &#55357;&#56841;


It's sooo cute! I haven't switched into it yet but I play to this weekend. I really like that mini bags are in style right now, I'm definitely a mini-bag sort of person, the only large bag I have is specifically for work. The colors are really on point this season too!


----------



## Reitelle

whateve said:


> so cute! I love mini Preston! I've never had a Coach delivered in a box that small. They always send me a giant box that is 5 times bigger than the stuff inside!
> 
> I was surprised at how small the box was too; this is the first bag I've purchased that wasn't gift wrapped though so that might have something to do with it. I'm super excited to use her, I've been pining after this bag for quite a while now!


----------



## LocaLady

Reitelle said:


> My new baby; the Preston Mini Satchel in Sea Mist! I have been waiting for a few weeks since a friend of the family has a sibling who works at Coach so I got this with the employee discount. If you notice, the receipt came in a little brown envelope instead of an orange or cream one, is this the new style?



Twins! She's lovely, isn't she? I wore her for the first time on Easter weekend.....


----------



## Caspin22

I found myself a little birthday goodie today. Madison Skinny wallets are my favorite, and I've come to the sad conclusion that they may never make another one with silver hardware. I couldn't resist this beauty at 50% off. I don't THINK there's enough hardware on it to bother me.


----------



## Oneforme

Canderson22 said:


> I found myself a little birthday goodie today. Madison Skinny wallets are my favorite, and I've come to the sad conclusion that they may never make another one with silver hardware. I couldn't resist this beauty at 50% off. I don't THINK there's enough hardware on it to bother me.
> 
> View attachment 2591015
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591016



Sweet!  You always find such nice items along with good deals.   Love how many card slots are in the Skinny wallets too.


----------



## Caspin22

Oneforme said:


> Sweet!  You always find such nice items along with good deals.   Love how many card slots are in the Skinny wallets too.




Thank you!  There's 15 card slots plus the window ID slot. I like the design because they don't get all fat and bulky.


----------



## Elsee

Canderson22 said:


> I found myself a little birthday goodie today. Madison Skinny wallets are my favorite, and I've come to the sad conclusion that they may never make another one with silver hardware. I couldn't resist this beauty at 50% off. I don't THINK there's enough hardware on it to bother me.
> 
> View attachment 2591015
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591016



Gorgeous! Congratulations! I'm with you -- I really like the skinny wallets.


----------



## Elsee

M.I.A. said:


> Borough teal silver, bought from EBay USA
> View attachment 2589882
> 
> View attachment 2589891





M.I.A. said:


> Mini bar-stripe borough
> View attachment 2589892





M.I.A. said:


> Sea-mist small phoebe
> View attachment 2589893



Wow!!!  All three bags are stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Elsee

poka said:


> I went to the factory store and swapped my blue Hadley for the large beige version. I just need something for summer to tote around my kid's stuff lol.
> 
> View attachment 2590620
> 
> View attachment 2590621
> 
> View attachment 2590622
> 
> View attachment 2590623



Congrats! That looks perfect for the summer. And, I love the color!


----------



## Elsee

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.



Congrats! They both look great on you!



pursecharm said:


> Just arrived yesterday! Packed to perfection and is lovely. She's the alpine moss Borough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589634



Almost twins -- I have the large alpine moss Borough and loooove it! Congratulations and enjoy it!



missaudrie said:


> Miss Pink Ruby hanging out in my closet &#128525; im soo in love!



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## BPC

myfirstchanel said:


> My new Madison mini python
> View attachment 2586033
> 
> View attachment 2586035



Love this. Looks very nice.


----------



## storeberry

Canderson22 said:


> I found myself a little birthday goodie today. Madison Skinny wallets are my favorite, and I've come to the sad conclusion that they may never make another one with silver hardware. I couldn't resist this beauty at 50% off. I don't THINK there's enough hardware on it to bother me.
> 
> View attachment 2591015
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591016




The prints are lovely!


----------



## zaara10

M.I.A. said:


> Borough teal silver, bought from EBay USA
> View attachment 2589882
> 
> View attachment 2589891



Oh wow, this is gorgeous! I didn't know it came in teal.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My latest "new to me" lovely showed up today. Yay!!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Love this lining!


----------



## ng4u2

I hope you like it, I love Coach bags, and I have many of them.


----------



## kiwishopper

missaudrie said:


> Miss Pink Ruby hanging out in my closet &#128525; im soo in love!



I have been looking at this bag in this colour as well! How are you liking it?


----------



## missaudrie

kiwishopper said:


> I have been looking at this bag in this colour as well! How are you liking it?


I love it! Even thought about buying it in other colors. It can be used for daytime with the crossbody strap or out to dinner with the short handles. Its small size is deceiving as well...I was surprised I could fit a water bottle inside.


----------



## icerain303

ng4u2 said:


> I hope you like it, I love Coach bags, and I have many of them.



Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

ng4u2 said:


> I hope you like it, I love Coach bags, and I have many of them.




That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Pursalina

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My latest "new to me" lovely showed up today. Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594393
> 
> Love this lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594394


Super cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My big outlet purchase yesterday. Zip wallet in turquoise 
View attachment 2595542

View attachment 2595544


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My big outlet purchase yesterday. Zip wallet in turquoise
> View attachment 2595542
> 
> View attachment 2595544




That's adorable? Do you have a bag in a similar blue color?


----------



## 123siah

I love my new Borough Bag!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My big outlet purchase yesterday. Zip wallet in turquoise
> View attachment 2595542
> 
> View attachment 2595544




Love that color


----------



## ShaNayNay

Here's what I got today. She's the gathered convertible hobo in silver/putty. 
I love the color!


----------



## ng4u2

icerain303 said:


> Soooo cute!!!


Thank you my dear, I get it from Coach outlet 140$ only can you believe that !!!!!!


----------



## bigal

ShaNayNay said:


> Here's what I got today. She's the gathered convertible hobo in silver/putty.
> I love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2598214



So pretty!


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My big outlet purchase yesterday. Zip wallet in turquoise
> View attachment 2595542
> 
> View attachment 2595544



One of my favorite colors.  Cool layout for a wallet too


----------



## never_wear_it_t

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.




You look just like Coach Barbie!


----------



## joni80

never_wear_it_t said:


> You look just like Coach Barbie!



Thanks a lot. I bought the duffle and the coat just because they were cheap, didn't realize together they make the Barbie look. Now I love them


----------



## coachie mama

ShaNayNay said:


> Here's what I got today. She's the gathered convertible hobo in silver/putty.
> I love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2598214



so pretty! Do you have any mod shots?


----------



## lurkernomore

Had a fun meet-up with Suetheshopper today at the Merrimack outlets. Our outlet didn't get the gathered bags, only the gathered wallets - but I love the look of the style. Since I was at the outlets, I couldn't just talk about purses, and I have been really good for awhile, so this is what came home with me. My new goodies - large drawstring in eggplant and robin saff wallet both in clearance, and the darcy id skinny. Total - $234.49 and I am moving into the wallet and the drawstring today!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Had a fun meet-up with Suetheshopper today at the Merrimack outlets. Our outlet didn't get the gathered bags, only the gathered wallets - but I love the look of the style. Since I was at the outlets, I couldn't just talk about purses, and I have been really good for awhile, so this is what came home with me. My new goodies - large drawstring in eggplant and robin saff wallet both in clearance, and the darcy id skinny. Total - $234.49 and I am moving into the wallet and the drawstring today!


Congrats lady


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats lady



thanks, and don't forget you taught us how to do this


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> thanks, and don't forget you taught us how to do this



U still crazy. Lolololol


----------



## princess69

lurkernomore said:


> Had a fun meet-up with Suetheshopper today at the Merrimack outlets. Our outlet didn't get the gathered bags, only the gathered wallets - but I love the look of the style. Since I was at the outlets, I couldn't just talk about purses, and I have been really good for awhile, so this is what came home with me. My new goodies - large drawstring in eggplant and robin saff wallet both in clearance, and the darcy id skinny. Total - $234.49 and I am moving into the wallet and the drawstring today!



LOVE LOVE LOVE the XL drawstring!!!  How much was it at the outlet?


----------



## lurkernomore

princess69 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the XL drawstring!!!  How much was it at the outlet?




Thanks - the color is really rich looking. She was $155 (no tax in NH). I did not have the extra coupon. So just clearance, and 50% off that. But not bad for a bag that retailed at $598!


----------



## princess69

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks - the color is really rich looking. She was $155 (no tax in NH). I did not have the extra coupon. So just clearance, and 50% off that. But not bad for a bag that retailed at $598!


Awesome!  I had a feeling they would be cheaper in store than on FOS - time to stalk & find me one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks - the color is really rich looking. She was $155 (no tax in NH). I did not have the extra coupon. So just clearance, and 50% off that. But not bad for a bag that retailed at $598!


Dammmmmn. Goood price


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dammmmmn. Goood price




you need one in your life!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> you need one in your life!


Now to find two!!  One for me n one for my sissy in FL!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Now to find two!!  One for me n one for my sissy in FL!




If anyone can, it is you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> If anyone can, it is you!



Lolololololo


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pursecharm said:


> That's adorable? Do you have a bag in a similar blue color?


 
Thanks!  I have a tourmaline Molly this works well with, as well as an EW Robin Saff tote.  (I also have a couple of MK bags this will work well with, too.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bigal said:


> One of my favorite colors. Cool layout for a wallet too


 
Thanks!  My favorite color, too.  It has a lot of slots for cards and will hold a lot more than it looks.  There's even a zip compartment inside for money.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Love that color


 
Me too. It's my favorite color.


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I have a tourmaline Molly this works well with, as well as an EW Robin Saff tote.  (I also have a couple of MK bags this will work well with, too.)




I meant adorable! Funny how you get to know who has certain bags.


----------



## walk-unafraid

Railroad Stripe Map Bag


----------



## tryagain

gathered leather small bag


----------



## Sarah03

tryagain said:


> gathered leather small bag




Cute!  I love the mini satchels


----------



## bagladykym

My Phoebe collection is now complete with the addition of my new-to-me chestnut (she joins scarlet and dark teal gathered twist).


----------



## tryagain

Added another small satchel in black on the same day


----------



## chatnoir

Saffiano mini satchel (:


----------



## annpan23

tryagain said:


> Added another small satchel in black on the same day



Are these gathered mini satchels available in North America?


----------



## MaryBel

tryagain said:


> gathered leather small bag





tryagain said:


> Added another small satchel in black on the same day





Oh, these are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

A few goodies from Macy's F&F


----------



## leopardgirl0123

My PCE purchases


----------



## tryagain

Another Small Satchel in saffiano egg blue.
Comparison size of these two small satchel.


----------



## tryagain

Under day light .... matching well with JC Charm


----------



## pbnjam

tryagain said:


> Under day light .... matching well with JC Charm


Lovely! That charm is a perfect match.


----------



## BeachBagGal

chatnoir said:


> Saffiano mini satchel (:


Loving this color! Is this the color Love Red?


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Zebra striped Devin


----------



## tryagain

matching JC Charm at the zipper pull


----------



## LvoesBags

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2601934
> 
> My PCE purchases



Twins!! I love this pink  Enjoy


----------



## tryagain

MaryBel said:


> Oh, these are so cute! Congrats!



very cute indeed


----------



## MKB0925

bagladykym said:


> View attachment 2601532
> 
> My Phoebe collection is now complete with the addition of my new-to-me chestnut (she joins scarlet and dark teal gathered twist).



Gorgeous! Love that color!


----------



## Scorpio1101

My purchases from yesterday.  Still debating if I want to order the black/white striped coated canvas Preston


----------



## pbnjam

Scorpio1101 said:


> View attachment 2602467
> 
> My purchases from yesterday.  Still debating if I want to order the black/white striped coated canvas Preston


O lovely choices! That is exactly what I want to order, except not sure on the color yet.


----------



## Caspin22

Scorpio1101 said:


> View attachment 2602467
> 
> My purchases from yesterday.  Still debating if I want to order the black/white striped coated canvas Preston



Lovely!  The Daily is on my list in Silt, then eventually Love Red.  Love the fob, too!  I have Mr. Lobster...I named him Leonard.


----------



## RubyWoo

My PCE purchases-mini preston in bright mandarin & colorblock retro/boarskin slim accordion wallet in bright mandarin.  I thought the wallet was excluded from the PCE but the SA said that it isn't.  I'm surprised and very, very happy!!!  I love my purchases but I especially love my new wallet.  I have already moved inn


----------



## RubyWoo

Trying again...wallet and mini preston in bright mandarin.


----------



## WVUdani

RubyWoo said:


> Trying again...wallet and mini preston in bright mandarin.


Drooooooolllllll


----------



## snoflinga

tryagain said:


> matching JC Charm at the zipper pull



Love your charm! So cute


----------



## GhstDreamer

From the outlet last week:

A cute green mini wallet (looks blue but it's actually bright green)






Flynn flats - these are super comfy. It's my go to flats for work!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RubyWoo said:


> Trying again...wallet and mini preston in bright mandarin.


Oooo what a fun color! Lovin' it!


----------



## Scorpio1101

pbnjam said:


> O lovely choices! That is exactly what I want to order, except not sure on the color yet.





Canderson22 said:


> Lovely!  The Daily is on my list in Silt, then eventually Love Red.  Love the fob, too!  I have Mr. Lobster...I named him Leonard.



Thank you!  I love the daily bag.  It seems so functional and such a great price for an all leather bag.


----------



## brightheart

Scorpio1101 said:


> View attachment 2602467
> 
> My purchases from yesterday.  Still debating if I want to order the black/white striped coated canvas Preston


Great purchases!  I have the Daily in black and I can't seem to make myself move out.  Silt and Love Red should be on their way to me.    The fob is so cute!



RubyWoo said:


> Trying again...wallet and mini preston in bright mandarin.


Wow, the bright mandarin is stunning!!!  Makes me wish I ordered something in that color.


----------



## Pursalina

RubyWoo said:


> Trying again...wallet and mini preston in bright mandarin.


Very very cute!


----------



## ShaNayNay

bigal said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!



coachie mama said:


> so pretty! Do you have any mod shots?


Thanks! No I don't...sorry...but when worn she reminds me **a bit** of the Isabelle on shoulder....**just** the silhoutte. This is a little smaller and lighter.


----------



## ArmyWife12

My husband and I went to the Coach outlet yesterday to get a mother's day present for my mom. It's kind of hard to shop for her there because she works at a Coach outlet lol So I'm not always sure what she has in her collection.  This wristlet caught my eye and I thought it would be perfect for her. I am loving this pattern so I picked it up in a pony scarf as well to dress up my LV. My mom also sent me this adorable keychain fob!  I may have to get a matching wristlet for myself because I'm falling in love with it!


----------



## bigal

ArmyWife12 said:


> My husband and I went to the Coach outlet yesterday to get a mother's day present for my mom. It's kind of hard to shop for her there because she works at a Coach outlet lol So I'm not always sure what she has in her collection.  This wristlet caught my eye and I thought it would be perfect for her. I am loving this pattern so I picked it up in a pony scarf as well to dress up my LV. My mom also sent me this adorable keychain fob!  I may have to get a matching wristlet for myself because I'm falling in love with it!



Twins on the fob!  Just got mine on Friday.

Love that floral print too, so pretty!


----------



## ArmyWife12

bigal said:


> Twins on the fob!  Just got mine on Friday.
> 
> Love that floral print too, so pretty!



Yay for twins! Thank you!


----------



## LauraTracy

RubyWoo said:


> Trying again...wallet and mini preston in bright mandarin.


 
I love mandarin!  These are so pretty!



GhstDreamer said:


> From the outlet last week:
> 
> A cute green mini wallet (looks blue but it's actually bright green)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flynn flats - these are super comfy. It's my go to flats for work!


 
Cute shoes!  And I love green.  Very nice!



ArmyWife12 said:


> My husband and I went to the Coach outlet yesterday to get a mother's day present for my mom. It's kind of hard to shop for her there because she works at a Coach outlet lol So I'm not always sure what she has in her collection. This wristlet caught my eye and I thought it would be perfect for her. I am loving this pattern so I picked it up in a pony scarf as well to dress up my LV. My mom also sent me this adorable keychain fob! I may have to get a matching wristlet for myself because I'm falling in love with it!


 
I love that scarf.  I almost picked it up myself yesterday.  Cute pattern!


----------



## LauraTracy

MaryBel said:


> A few goodies from Macy's F&F


 
Just a few?   Congratulations!  You got a hwole new wardrobe.  Very nice!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2601934
> 
> My PCE purchases


 
Lovely colors!  



tryagain said:


> Another Small Satchel in saffiano egg blue.
> Comparison size of these two small satchel.


 
Such a pretty blue!  I love satchels



tryagain said:


> Under day light .... matching well with JC Charm


 
Very nice too!



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2602060
> 
> 
> Zebra striped Devin


 
Love the zebra in the different color prints!



Scorpio1101 said:


> View attachment 2602467
> 
> My purchases from yesterday. Still debating if I want to order the black/white striped coated canvas Preston


 
Very nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## LauraTracy

walk-unafraid said:


> Railroad Stripe Map Bag


 
This is so cool!



bagladykym said:


> View attachment 2601532
> 
> My Phoebe collection is now complete with the addition of my new-to-me chestnut (she joins scarlet and dark teal gathered twist).


 
I love this color.  Congratulations!



chatnoir said:


> Saffiano mini satchel (:


 
These bags are so cute!


----------



## LauraTracy

lurkernomore said:


> Had a fun meet-up with Suetheshopper today at the Merrimack outlets. Our outlet didn't get the gathered bags, only the gathered wallets - but I love the look of the style. Since I was at the outlets, I couldn't just talk about purses, and I have been really good for awhile, so this is what came home with me. My new goodies - large drawstring in eggplant and robin saff wallet both in clearance, and the darcy id skinny. Total - $234.49 and I am moving into the wallet and the drawstring today!


 
I love these colors!  I didn't see them at my outlet yesterday.  Very nice!


----------



## LauraTracy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> My latest "new to me" lovely showed up today. Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594393
> 
> Love this lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594394


 
I love these colors together.  Very nice!



ng4u2 said:


> I hope you like it, I love Coach bags, and I have many of them.


 
Very nice!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> My big outlet purchase yesterday. Zip wallet in turquoise
> View attachment 2595542
> 
> View attachment 2595544


 
That's cool.  I don't think I've ever seen this one before.



ShaNayNay said:


> Here's what I got today. She's the gathered convertible hobo in silver/putty.
> I love the color!
> 
> Love the color and the gathered.  Very nice!
> View attachment 2598214


----------



## Jesssh

ArmyWife12 said:


> My husband and I went to the Coach outlet yesterday to get a mother's day present for my mom. It's kind of hard to shop for her there because she works at a Coach outlet lol So I'm not always sure what she has in her collection.  This wristlet caught my eye and I thought it would be perfect for her. I am loving this pattern so I picked it up in a pony scarf as well to dress up my LV. My mom also sent me this adorable keychain fob!  I may have to get a matching wristlet for myself because I'm falling in love with it!



I love that fob!


----------



## ArmyWife12

I love that scarf.  I almost picked it up myself yesterday.  Cute pattern![/QUOTE]



Jesssh said:


> I love that fob!



Thank you!


----------



## chatnoir

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving this color! Is this the color Love Red?


Yes it is !


----------



## vtg.coach.girl

CoachVB said:


> Just got today.  Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag in Silver/Cornflower, Style number 29461.
> 
> I would not have even considered this bag until a friend showed how the strap could be doubled.  I love this bag!  She holds a lot.


Love seeing that option : )


----------



## vtg.coach.girl

Scorpio1101 said:


> View attachment 2602467
> 
> My purchases from yesterday.  Still debating if I want to order the black/white striped coated canvas Preston


love this keyring! : )


----------



## jane

My third Phoebe... sea mist! Love the smoother Madison leather.


----------



## LauraTracy

jane said:


> My third Phoebe... sea mist! Love the smoother Madison leather.


 
I love this color blue.  So pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jane said:


> My third Phoebe... sea mist! Love the smoother Madison leather.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Savvy4

jane said:


> My third Phoebe... sea mist! Love the smoother Madison leather.


Beautiful bag! That is the perfect shade of blue.


----------



## kiwishopper

RubyWoo said:


> Trying again...wallet and mini preston in bright mandarin.



OMG this is the cutest little mandarin ever!!


----------



## coachie mama

My awesome eBay steal. Like new Kristin large hobo. I thought I was getting the regular, but when she arrived, she's a large! So happy with the size and squishiness. AND a steal at $49.50!


----------



## bigal

coachie mama said:


> My awesome eBay steal. Like new Kristin large hobo. I thought I was getting the regular, but when she arrived, she's a large! So happy with the size and squishiness. AND a steal at $49.50!



Gorgeous Kristen!  Great deal too.


----------



## arret77

I just got my FOS order today. The flower phone case for my galaxy s4. I love it! It's perfect for spring.


----------



## Savvy4

coachie mama said:


> My awesome eBay steal. Like new Kristin large hobo. I thought I was getting the regular, but when she arrived, she's a large! So happy with the size and squishiness. AND a steal at $49.50!


Great deal! I have the same bag in the small size. That color is the perfect yellow.


----------



## middie girl

RubyWoo said:


> Trying again...wallet and mini preston in bright mandarin.


so pretty!!


----------



## bagladykym

jane said:


> My third Phoebe... sea mist! Love the smoother Madison leather.




What a beautiful phoebe!  I saw her in person last weekend, carried her around the store for 30 minutes and had a hard time putting her back.  Congrats!!


----------



## LauraTracy

coachie mama said:


> My awesome eBay steal. Like new Kristin large hobo. I thought I was getting the regular, but when she arrived, she's a large! So happy with the size and squishiness. AND a steal at $49.50!


 
Lovely color!  So in season!  Congratulations!  Can not believe that price.   



arret77 said:


> I just got my FOS order today. The flower phone case for my galaxy s4. I love it! It's perfect for spring.


 
So cute!  I wish one would fit my phone.  I love those flowers!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!


----------



## Sarah03

Picked up the saffiano slim wallet in pink ruby with my PCE 
View attachment 2607782

View attachment 2607780

It holds so much, but isn't bulky. Amazing!


----------



## ShaNayNay

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!


 
Beautiful!! I want one!!!


----------



## Caspin22

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!



That is gorgeous!!  Do I spy silver hardware???


----------



## Sarah03

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!




So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!



Love! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Canderson22 said:


> That is gorgeous!!  Do I spy silver hardware???




Yes you do.  the silver.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Thank you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!


What a gorgeous color! So rich!


----------



## Savvy4

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up the saffiano slim wallet in pink ruby with my PCE
> View attachment 2607782
> 
> View attachment 2607780
> 
> It holds so much, but isn't bulky. Amazing!


Such a pretty color. Perfect for summer.


----------



## LauraTracy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!


 
LOVE this color!  Gorgeous!  



Sarah03 said:


> Picked up the saffiano slim wallet in pink ruby with my PCE
> View attachment 2607782
> 
> View attachment 2607780
> 
> It holds so much, but isn't bulky. Amazing!


 
There she is!  My mom and I spent all Sunday looking for her.  Congratulations!  That color is so hot!


----------



## katierose

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!



Gorgeous! love the leather and that color is beautiful!


----------



## Caspin22

New to me Legacy Soft Pebbled Drawstring in Eggplant showed up yesterday.


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Legacy Soft Pebbled Drawstring in Eggplant showed up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2608825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608826


 
Such a pretty bag!  Purple hues are definitely your color and that doggy is so cute!


----------



## bigal

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Legacy Soft Pebbled Drawstring in Eggplant showed up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2608825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608826



Love that color!  Looks great on you!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Legacy Soft Pebbled Drawstring in Eggplant showed up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2608825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608826




very nice! I got the bigger one last week - so I guess that makes us cousins!


----------



## lurkernomore

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!



Great color! I remember when these came out - I think at the time Coach had a lot of really cool bags and the competition was tough - because I passed on this style originally also.


----------



## LvoesBags

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Legacy Soft Pebbled Drawstring in Eggplant showed up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2608825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608826



Looking good!! Love your nails


----------



## firstclasscoach

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2607641
> View attachment 2607642
> View attachment 2607643
> 
> 
> My Leather Ali in Bordeaux showed up and I'm in love! The fobs and buckle detail just make this bag! How could I have missed her all those years ago?!




I got that same one through eBay last year.  The leather is so soft and smooshy and the color a gorgeous metallic.


----------



## sandyclaws

I added this pic to the clubhouse but I'm so excited annnnnnd head over heels for this bag!! Bigger than expected and I'm happy!! Love red daily bag....with strap from pink scarlet Willis


----------



## ArmyWife12

sandyclaws said:


> I added this pic to the clubhouse but I'm so excited annnnnnd head over heels for this bag!! Bigger than expected and I'm happy!! Love red daily bag....with strap from pink scarlet Willis
> View attachment 2609899



Very pretty! And I love the skull! I'm a huge fan of anything with skulls


----------



## LauraTracy

sandyclaws said:


> I added this pic to the clubhouse but I'm so excited annnnnnd head over heels for this bag!! Bigger than expected and I'm happy!! Love red daily bag....with strap from pink scarlet Willis
> View attachment 2609899


 
Very cool!  Rock on with your bad self!  Love the fob with it.  Gorgeous color!  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

sandyclaws said:


> I added this pic to the clubhouse but I'm so excited annnnnnd head over heels for this bag!! Bigger than expected and I'm happy!! Love red daily bag....with strap from pink scarlet Willis
> View attachment 2609899


Gorgeous! Is this color still available to order? Changing the strap is a really good idea for crossbody wear.


----------



## sandyclaws

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Is this color still available to order? Changing the strap is a really good idea for crossbody wear.



i believe so....i just ordered over the phone but looking at the coach site they're still in stock. color is LOVE RED


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Ahhh! Okay, so I went to my local mall this morning, and decided to pop into the Coach store. I wanted the cute little gold beach mix fob. I took a peek at the small Pink Ruby wristlet too...and decided to get it. It was too pretty to leave behind. ( It actually is REALLY cute with my Jade Cora! ) 
I'm checking out and the SA tells me I have a PCE to use. Huh? Wha? I didn't get an email or a snail mail PCE, but hey...they said I had one, so who am I to argue? I went into serious shopper mode. 
I. Was. Giddy. I started talking about wanting a bag in Pink Ruby but didn't think I could pull it off. She suggested mini P, and I looked at her but it wasn't love since she's just a little too small for my needs. I didn't want a big bag in PR. Then.... I saw the small Georgie. It was LOVE at first sight. She came home with me!! Yayyyy! I have my bright pink bag finally!! ( and now of course Cobalt Kimberly jumped into my cart on the FOS...I'm so torn! ) 

Here are my newest Coach goodies....Small Pink Ruby Georgie, small PR wristlet and the summer mix fob.


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ahhh! Okay, so I went to my local mall this morning, and decided to pop into the Coach store. I wanted the cute little gold beach mix fob. I took a peek at the small Pink Ruby wristlet too...and decided to get it. It was too pretty to leave behind. ( It actually is REALLY cute with my Jade Cora! )
> I'm checking out and the SA tells me I have a PCE to use. Huh? Wha? I didn't get an email or a snail mail PCE, but hey...they said I had one, so who am I to argue? I went into serious shopper mode.
> I. Was. Giddy. I started talking about wanting a bag in Pink Ruby but didn't think I could pull it off. She suggested mini P, and I looked at her but it wasn't love since she's just a little too small for my needs. I didn't want a big bag in PR. Then.... I saw the small Georgie. It was LOVE at first sight. She came home with me!! Yayyyy! I have my bright pink bag finally!! ( and now of course Cobalt Kimberly jumped into my cart on the FOS...I'm so torn! )
> 
> Here are my newest Coach goodies....Small Pink Ruby Georgie, small PR wristlet and the summer mix fob.
> 
> View attachment 2610123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610125


 
So pretty!  Congratulations on all your great stuff!  I love that key fob.  Very cool and Georgie looks great with her pink buddies there.    Stunning!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

LauraTracy said:


> So pretty!  Congratulations on all your great stuff!  I love that key fob.  Very cool and Georgie looks great with her pink buddies there.    Stunning!



Thank you, Laura.  it's definitely love. 

I broke the news to hubby...his response "OK"... LOL. I love him so much.


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thank you, Laura.  it's definitely love.
> 
> I broke the news to hubby...his response "OK"... LOL. I love him so much.


 
LOL!!  Just tell him it's the same thing as the NFL draft and your team gets its favorite draft pick.  Puts it all in perspective when you speak the language.


----------



## bigal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ahhh! Okay, so I went to my local mall this morning, and decided to pop into the Coach store. I wanted the cute little gold beach mix fob. I took a peek at the small Pink Ruby wristlet too...and decided to get it. It was too pretty to leave behind. ( It actually is REALLY cute with my Jade Cora! )
> I'm checking out and the SA tells me I have a PCE to use. Huh? Wha? I didn't get an email or a snail mail PCE, but hey...they said I had one, so who am I to argue? I went into serious shopper mode.
> I. Was. Giddy. I started talking about wanting a bag in Pink Ruby but didn't think I could pull it off. She suggested mini P, and I looked at her but it wasn't love since she's just a little too small for my needs. I didn't want a big bag in PR. Then.... I saw the small Georgie. It was LOVE at first sight. She came home with me!! Yayyyy! I have my bright pink bag finally!! ( and now of course Cobalt Kimberly jumped into my cart on the FOS...I'm so torn! )
> 
> Here are my newest Coach goodies....Small Pink Ruby Georgie, small PR wristlet and the summer mix fob.
> 
> View attachment 2610123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610125



Keep them all!  Hehe!  Love the Georgie!  I'd love to see it in person.  So cute!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

LauraTracy said:


> LOL!!  Just tell him it's the same thing as the NFL draft and your team gets its favorite draft pick.  Puts it all in perspective when you speak the language.



Heh, he knows I have to catch up to match the amount he's spent building a race car... I've got a ways to go yet!


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Heh, he knows I have to catch up to match the amount he's spent building a race car... I've got a ways to go yet!


 
Whoa, forget the NFL!  I used to live in Charlotte.  I know that's big bucks!  Yep, that man has no room to talk.  TPF votes for you hands down.  Court adjourned.  Enjoy Georgie!  I am so tempted!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

bigal said:


> Keep them all!  Hehe!  Love the Georgie!  I'd love to see it in person.  So cute!



I want to, believe me. 
Thank you...I thought she would be too small, but she's almost the same size as my Cora, so she works out well. I'm so effing happy. Probably a little TOO happy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

soonergirl said:


> New haul
> 
> Bleecker Daily Bag in Lemon and Silt, and a Black Madison Double Zip Wristlet.
> 
> Not sure if Lemon is staying. The color isn't grabbing me like I thought it would. It seems harsh, especially in sunlight. I wish it were a shade or two softer. Love the silver hardware on the silt! They're both super soft and squishy.
> 
> I'm the most excited about the wristlet  I love that my phone fits in the front pocket and the back pocket has card slots. I can get my phone in and out without worrying about accidentally knocking money or cards out.



I am so late in finding this thread but I really like all three of these.  I was considering buying the silt but something else is catching my eye right now. It may have to wait.  What's the name of that wrislet? I could use one of those for my phone too.


----------



## mmgirl77

My mulberry and mandarin Prestons arrived via UPS today.  Here's a group shot in case anyone is curious about colors.


----------



## oldbaglover

mmgirl77 said:


> My mulberry and mandarin Prestons arrived via UPS today.  Here's a group shot in case anyone is curious about colors.


Oh how cute! They will look good with so many summer outfits!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> I added this pic to the clubhouse but I'm so excited annnnnnd head over heels for this bag!! Bigger than expected and I'm happy!! Love red daily bag....with strap from pink scarlet Willis
> View attachment 2609899


Oooo I like it with the strap change!! I felt the like the original strap was too thin and didn't look right on me. I love switching out straps to modify a bag to your liking! Nice job, Sandy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ahhh! Okay, so I went to my local mall this morning, and decided to pop into the Coach store. I wanted the cute little gold beach mix fob. I took a peek at the small Pink Ruby wristlet too...and decided to get it. It was too pretty to leave behind. ( It actually is REALLY cute with my Jade Cora! )
> I'm checking out and the SA tells me I have a PCE to use. Huh? Wha? I didn't get an email or a snail mail PCE, but hey...they said I had one, so who am I to argue? I went into serious shopper mode.
> I. Was. Giddy. I started talking about wanting a bag in Pink Ruby but didn't think I could pull it off. She suggested mini P, and I looked at her but it wasn't love since she's just a little too small for my needs. I didn't want a big bag in PR. Then.... I saw the small Georgie. It was LOVE at first sight. She came home with me!! Yayyyy! I have my bright pink bag finally!! ( and now of course Cobalt Kimberly jumped into my cart on the FOS...I'm so torn! )
> 
> Here are my newest Coach goodies....Small Pink Ruby Georgie, small PR wristlet and the summer mix fob.
> 
> View attachment 2610123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610125


I love your bag AND the fob!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mmgirl77 said:


> My mulberry and mandarin Prestons arrived via UPS today.  Here's a group shot in case anyone is curious about colors.


Fun, bright colors! Love!


----------



## katierose

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ahhh! Okay, so I went to my local mall this morning, and decided to pop into the Coach store. I wanted the cute little gold beach mix fob. I took a peek at the small Pink Ruby wristlet too...and decided to get it. It was too pretty to leave behind. ( It actually is REALLY cute with my Jade Cora! )
> I'm checking out and the SA tells me I have a PCE to use. Huh? Wha? I didn't get an email or a snail mail PCE, but hey...they said I had one, so who am I to argue? I went into serious shopper mode.
> I. Was. Giddy. I started talking about wanting a bag in Pink Ruby but didn't think I could pull it off. She suggested mini P, and I looked at her but it wasn't love since she's just a little too small for my needs. I didn't want a big bag in PR. Then.... I saw the small Georgie. It was LOVE at first sight. She came home with me!! Yayyyy! I have my bright pink bag finally!! ( and now of course Cobalt Kimberly jumped into my cart on the FOS...I'm so torn! )
> 
> Here are my newest Coach goodies....Small Pink Ruby Georgie, small PR wristlet and the summer mix fob.
> 
> View attachment 2610123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610125



Wow! Beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

mmgirl77 said:


> My mulberry and mandarin Prestons arrived via UPS today.  Here's a group shot in case anyone is curious about colors.




Gorgeous! Do they hold a decent amount? Both colors are so vibrant and beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

mmgirl77 said:


> My mulberry and mandarin Prestons arrived via UPS today.  Here's a group shot in case anyone is curious about colors.



Gorgeous purses. Nice !


----------



## GA Peach

My 2 new Legacy loves..........Emerald Duffle and Silver/Onyx Pinnacle Haley.


----------



## LocaLady

GA Peach said:


> My 2 new Legacy loves..........Emerald Duffle and Silver/Onyx Pinnacle Haley.



OMG.... I love those colors!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## mmgirl77

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Gorgeous! Do they hold a decent amount? Both colors are so vibrant and beautiful!


 
I haven't put any of my stuff into either bag yet, but they do appear to be very roomy.  I currently carry a Juliette bag, and it's taller than this, so it should fit quite a bit.  I'm not sure if that's good or bad since I'm only 5'3", and I think it's easy for bags to overwhelm me!


----------



## soonergirl

Icecaramellatte said:


> I am so late in finding this thread but I really like all three of these.  I was considering buying the silt but something else is catching my eye right now. It may have to wait.  What's the name of that wrislet? I could use one of those for my phone too.




It's the Madison Double Zip style 50310


----------



## Caspin22

My first Rory!  New to me in black. Love!


----------



## pursecharm

That's perfect for you Canderson! It looks immaculate. Hope you got a great deal too!


----------



## Caspin22

pursecharm said:


> That's perfect for you Canderson! It looks immaculate. Hope you got a great deal too!




Thanks!  It's in great shape and it was a screaming deal.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

soonergirl said:


> It's the Madison Double Zip style 50310



Thanks!


----------



## BlueMaiden

GA Peach, gorgeous emerald duffle; love those bags!

FYI:  My name is now BlueMaiden; used to be Pinkmaiden.  Had to change username today.  Long story!  :-/


----------



## Bag Fetish

Love this ... Going to try using this as my wallet... 
Picked it up today for 23$ aft tax.


----------



## tonij2000

Bag Fetish said:


> Love this ... Going to try using this as my wallet...
> Picked it up today for 23$ aft tax.



Cuteness!


----------



## zaara10

My dh & kiddos surprised me w/ this ecru mini Preston for Mother's Day. My 6 yr old dd said she remembered I looked at the black one at Macy's  It's pretty tiny & I'm not crazy about the color so I hope they don't mind if I take it back! &#128513; I'm more thrilled w/ all the adorable gifts they made me &#9786;


----------



## rose10

Bag Fetish said:


> Love this ... Going to try using this as my wallet...
> Picked it up today for 23$ aft tax.



I have the saffiano Acid Green in it , picked her up at the outlet for $22 and do use it as my wallet. I use the Ocelot keyring as a coin holder and it works great for me! Enjoy!!!


----------



## ng4u2

love your wallet, 23$ only!!!!!!! where did you get it?????


----------



## ng4u2

new purses For me and my sister


----------



## ng4u2

ng4u2 said:


> For me and my sister


having difficulties to upload


----------



## brightheart

Such a sweet thought!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

mmgirl77 said:


> My mulberry and mandarin Prestons arrived via UPS today. Here's a group shot in case anyone is curious about colors.


 
My two favorite colors in this style!  Congratulations!



GA Peach said:


> My 2 new Legacy loves..........Emerald Duffle and Silver/Onyx Pinnacle Haley.


 
Girl, you know how to shop.  Love the emerald color and I have been lusting after Haley for a good six months now.  Congratulations!  Love them!



Canderson22 said:


> My first Rory! New to me in black. Love!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611599


 
Congratulations!


----------



## LauraTracy

Bag Fetish said:


> Love this ... Going to try using this as my wallet...
> Picked it up today for 23$ aft tax.


 
You know how to get a deal!  Congratulations.  Like that print!



zaara10 said:


> My dh & kiddos surprised me w/ this ecru mini Preston for Mother's Day. My 6 yr old dd said she remembered I looked at the black one at Macy's  It's pretty tiny & I'm not crazy about the color so I hope they don't mind if I take it back! &#55357;&#56833; I'm more thrilled w/ all the adorable gifts they made me &#9786;
> View attachment 2612763


 
Mini Stud P naked.  Very cute!  I have to agree with you.  Without the studs I would prefer a color too.    



ng4u2 said:


> having difficulties to upload


 
My favorite print in the mini satchel!  You and are your sister will be styling!  Love this!


----------



## Bag Fetish

ng4u2 said:


> love your wallet, 23$ only!!!!!!! where did you get it?????



 the outlet  



rose10 said:


> I have the saffiano Acid Green in it , picked her up at the outlet for $22 and do use it as my wallet. I use the Ocelot keyring as a coin holder and it works great for me! Enjoy!!!


Awesome idea  


tonij2000 said:


> Cuteness!


Thanks   I cant believe how soft it is ..


----------



## bakeacookie

I gotta share my espadrilles that I got for $0.01 at Nordstrom Rack. 

I forget how comfy Coach shoes can be (not all of them, I've come across some flats that too forever to break in). But most of the time Coach shoes are adorable and comfy. 




I was already ready to pay 25$ for these adorable shoes, when it scanned to a penny I was ecstatic!


----------



## kings_20

bakeacookie said:


> I gotta share my espadrilles that I got for $0.01 at Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> I forget how comfy Coach shoes can be (not all of them, I've come across some flats that too forever to break in). But most of the time Coach shoes are adorable and comfy.
> 
> View attachment 2614524
> 
> 
> I was already ready to pay 25$ for these adorable shoes, when it scanned to a penny I was ecstatic!


 
Congrats on the deal of the year!!  Super cute shoes!


----------



## LauraTracy

bakeacookie said:


> I gotta share my espadrilles that I got for $0.01 at Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> I forget how comfy Coach shoes can be (not all of them, I've come across some flats that too forever to break in). But most of the time Coach shoes are adorable and comfy.
> 
> View attachment 2614524
> 
> 
> I was already ready to pay 25$ for these adorable shoes, when it scanned to a penny I was ecstatic!


 
These are so cute!  Love them!


----------



## gr8onteej

Love vachetta.  Treated with the apple guard spray.  Didn't really change the color.  The highrise.


----------



## Caspin22

gr8onteej said:


> Love vachetta.  Treated with the apple guard spray.  Didn't really change the color.  The highrise.
> View attachment 2615404



Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Love vachetta.  Treated with the apple guard spray.  Didn't really change the color.  The highrise.
> View attachment 2615404


 

Congrats Lady


----------



## LauraTracy

gr8onteej said:


> Love vachetta. Treated with the apple guard spray. Didn't really change the color. The highrise.
> View attachment 2615404


 
So pretty!


----------



## firstclasscoach

bakeacookie said:


> I gotta share my espadrilles that I got for $0.01 at Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> I forget how comfy Coach shoes can be (not all of them, I've come across some flats that too forever to break in). But most of the time Coach shoes are adorable and comfy.
> 
> View attachment 2614524
> 
> 
> I was already ready to pay 25$ for these adorable shoes, when it scanned to a penny I was ecstatic!



We got a Nordstrom Rack here some months back, but I've never gotten around to it.  I got to go!


----------



## bakeacookie

firstclasscoach said:


> We got a Nordstrom Rack here some months back, but I've never gotten around to it.  I got to go!




I feel like I get lucky sometimes! 

But for the most part, I find coach shoes pretty cheap here. They're always cheaper than sale/pce prices, sometimes cheaper than FOS. 

They sometimes have a great selection of coach watches, perfumes. FOS has better handbags, at least compared to my location. 

Hope you find something awesome!

Eta: thank you for all the compliments, everyone!


----------



## sandyclaws

bakeacookie said:


> I gotta share my espadrilles that I got for $0.01 at Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> I forget how comfy Coach shoes can be (not all of them, I've come across some flats that too forever to break in). But most of the time Coach shoes are adorable and comfy.
> 
> View attachment 2614524
> 
> 
> I was already ready to pay 25$ for these adorable shoes, when it scanned to a penny I was ecstatic!


dannnnnng!! DEAL OF THE YEAR FOR SURE!! congrats!! 


gr8onteej said:


> Love vachetta.  Treated with the apple guard spray.  Didn't really change the color.  The highrise.
> View attachment 2615404


gorgeous!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

New to me Ashley NS Satchel in Tearose.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My FOS goodies...large wristlet in Rose Gold, small wristlet in needlepoint tea rose, and skinny wallet in Buff glitter lizard. Yahoo!


----------



## AnieB

Loving all the new goodies everyone's getting!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stazerd

From FOS new to me cognac Juliette.  I've only been buying Coach for about 7 months and this is Gorgeous


----------



## KSuzuki

Stazerd said:


> From FOS new to me cognac Juliette.  I've only been buying Coach for about 7 months and this is Gorgeous



Twins! She is lovely, like butterscotch!


----------



## KSuzuki

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies...large wristlet in Rose Gold, small wristlet in needlepoint tea rose, and skinny wallet in Buff glitter lizard. Yahoo!



Very nice goodies! My glitter lizard skinny wallet arrives tomorrow!


----------



## CoachVB

Stazerd said:


> From FOS new to me cognac Juliette.  I've only been buying Coach for about 7 months and this is Gorgeous



Twins.  Mine arrived today too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies...large wristlet in Rose Gold, small wristlet in needlepoint tea rose, and skinny wallet in Buff glitter lizard. Yahoo!


How are you liking the style of the large wristlet? I've seen it in several different colors on FOS and am curious about it.  I haven't seen many pix of it.


----------



## hollymable

A couple of saffiano wallets I purchased from Macys and Coach store with my PCE. The slim zip in peach rose, mini skinny in signature and pink ruby and pink ruby medium continental zip wallet.


----------



## WNYsketch

My FOS goodies came today! My soft-as-butter black Isabelle, the Madison leather small wallet in black, and the Madison patent flap card case in Ultramarine!


----------



## bakeacookie

sandyclaws said:


> dannnnnng!! DEAL OF THE YEAR FOR SURE!! congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!!




Thanks!!


----------



## sandyclaws

Went into Dillard's expecting to walk out with a stripe tote....but noooope! Walked out with this cutie. I took her out while I was shopping at Maurice's


----------



## WVUdani

sandyclaws said:


> Went into Dillard's expecting to walk out with a stripe tote....but noooope! Walked out with this cutie. I took her out while I was shopping at Maurice's
> View attachment 2618603


Very cute!


----------



## LauraTracy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2617744
> 
> 
> New to me Ashley NS Satchel in Tearose.


 
Love the decor with it!



iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies...large wristlet in Rose Gold, small wristlet in needlepoint tea rose, and skinny wallet in Buff glitter lizard. Yahoo!


 
Very nice accessories!



Stazerd said:


> From FOS new to me cognac Juliette. I've only been buying Coach for about 7 months and this is Gorgeous


 
I love this bag!  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## LauraTracy

hollymable said:


> A couple of saffiano wallets I purchased from Macys and Coach store with my PCE. The slim zip in peach rose, mini skinny in signature and pink ruby and pink ruby medium continental zip wallet.


 
One for every occasion!  Very nice!



WNYsketch said:


> My FOS goodies came today! My soft-as-butter black Isabelle, the Madison leather small wallet in black, and the Madison patent flap card case in Ultramarine!


 
Love Isabelle.  I don't think I've ever really looked at her before.  That leather looks so nice.



sandyclaws said:


> Went into Dillard's expecting to walk out with a stripe tote....but noooope! Walked out with this cutie. I took her out while I was shopping at Maurice's
> 
> View attachment 2618603


 
Always love the dots!


----------



## WNYsketch

LauraTracy said:


> Love Isabelle.  I don't think I've ever really looked at her before.  That leather looks so nice.



I have it in Jade when I lucked out stumbling across it at the outlet when they just came out. It is the only crossbody I wear as I need something bigger and it hits just right on me. I wanted a more neutral color and had just been looking on ebay, etc the weekend before. Plus, as a purple lover, the inside lining is great too


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I don't think I ever did a reveal on this. Last Sunday I found this lovely in the clearance case at Dillards at 30% off. She re-kindled my Phoebe love affair this week, lol. 

Small Chestnut Phoebe. 
View attachment 2618987


----------



## ZSP

sandyclaws said:


> Went into Dillard's expecting to walk out with a stripe tote....but noooope! Walked out with this cutie. I took her out while I was shopping at Maurice's
> View attachment 2618603



We are going to be twins...as soon as I can find this bag!  I love it!  What's the style # on this bag?  Thx


----------



## sandyclaws

ZSP said:


> We are going to be twins...as soon as I can find this bag!  I love it!  What's the style # on this bag?  Thx



29432 ... hope you can find one!! i found mine for a great price at my Dillards!!


----------



## WVUdani

sandyclaws said:


> 29432 ... hope you can find one!! i found mine for a great price at my Dillards!!


Hey girl did you see the matching dot mini skinny on FOS today for $19  they still have some left!!!


----------



## Savvy4

hollymable said:


> A couple of saffiano wallets I purchased from Macys and Coach store with my PCE. The slim zip in peach rose, mini skinny in signature and pink ruby and pink ruby medium continental zip wallet.


Nice goodies. The zip wallet is really nice.


----------



## Savvy4

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies...large wristlet in Rose Gold, small wristlet in needlepoint tea rose, and skinny wallet in Buff glitter lizard. Yahoo!


Pretty pieces. I love the sparkle in the wallet.


----------



## LauraTracy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't think I ever did a reveal on this. Last Sunday I found this lovely in the clearance case at Dillards at 30% off. She re-kindled my Phoebe love affair this week, lol.
> 
> Small Chestnut Phoebe.
> View attachment 2618987


 
That is my favorite color for Phoebe and I'm not a brown person.  Very nice!


----------



## lurkernomore

Stopped by the outlet today on the way home, and on a side display for wristlets marked $89 - I found these two beauties that I needed in my life. plus 50% off...I couldn't resist!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Stopped by the outlet today on the way home, and on a side display for wristlets marked $89 - I found these two beauties that I needed in my life. plus 50% off...I couldn't resist!


Cuuuuuuttttte


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cuuuuuuttttte



thanks - I couldn't resist! I almost missed them--- you really need to look once at the outlet, and then look again!


----------



## hollymable

Savvy4 said:


> Nice goodies. The zip wallet is really nice.


Thank you. I love pink ruby and all the credit card slots.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

sandyclaws said:


> Went into Dillard's expecting to walk out with a stripe tote....but noooope! Walked out with this cutie. I took her out while I was shopping at Maurice's
> View attachment 2618603




Oh that's adorable!!!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't think I ever did a reveal on this. Last Sunday I found this lovely in the clearance case at Dillards at 30% off. She re-kindled my Phoebe love affair this week, lol.
> 
> Small Chestnut Phoebe.
> View attachment 2618987




Gorgeous! I love how you can see the texture so well in the Chestnut color!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

lurkernomore said:


> thanks - I couldn't resist! I almost missed them--- you really need to look once at the outlet, and then look again!


I love this size I have the pink rose in the gathered twist and the plain black - love them!


----------



## bagladykym

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Small Chestnut Phoebe.




Twins!  She's beautiful - chestnut is my favourite color for Phoebe!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> Went into Dillard's expecting to walk out with a stripe tote....but noooope! Walked out with this cutie. I took her out while I was shopping at Maurice's
> View attachment 2618603


Cute bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> Stopped by the outlet today on the way home, and on a side display for wristlets marked $89 - I found these two beauties that I needed in my life. plus 50% off...I couldn't resist!


Love!!


----------



## crissy11

I don't post too often these days but have to share this beauty. Never got so many compliments on a bag in my life! It's a traffic stopper lol.


----------



## Jenniedel

crissy11 said:


> View attachment 2619395
> 
> 
> I don't post too often these days but have to share this beauty. Never got so many compliments on a bag in my life! It's a traffic stopper lol.




Awesome! Such a vibrant color! No wonder it attracts much attention. Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crissy11 said:


> View attachment 2619395
> 
> 
> I don't post too often these days but have to share this beauty. Never got so many compliments on a bag in my life! It's a traffic stopper lol.


Pink Ruby? What a pretty color!


----------



## Savvy4

crissy11 said:


> View attachment 2619395
> 
> 
> I don't post too often these days but have to share this beauty. Never got so many compliments on a bag in my life! It's a traffic stopper lol.


Very nice! So pretty.


----------



## ColtsCoachFan

Received my small Christie in white yesterday but sadly she has a crease right in the front. This makes it three for three that I've gotten a less than perfect bag when I've ordered from FP. I'll be going into the store today to return it and have a replacement ordered.

Overall I love the bag, she's a great size and fulfills my need for a white bag with gold hardware, a combination I love but white makes me nervous. The saffiano leather is gorgeous and durable so I'd worry less.

Sigh. Hopefully the replacement is perfect.


----------



## LocaLady

ColtsCoachFan said:


> Received my small Christie in white yesterday but sadly she has a crease right in the front. This makes it three for three that I've gotten a less than perfect bag when I've ordered from FP. I'll be going into the store today to return it and have a replacement ordered.
> 
> Overall I love the bag, she's a great size and fulfills my need for a white bag with gold hardware, a combination I love but white makes me nervous. The saffiano leather is gorgeous and durable so I'd worry less.
> 
> Sigh. Hopefully the replacement is perfect.



Disappointing  She's lovely though....


----------



## AnieB

Madison Sadie in scarlet
Madison Ocelot key ring


----------



## pbnjam

AnieB said:


> View attachment 2620053
> View attachment 2620054
> 
> Madison Sadie in scarlet
> Madison Ocelot key ring


Twins on the key ring! Lovely purchases!


----------



## AnieB

pbnjam said:


> Twins on the key ring! Lovely purchases!


Thanks! Looking forward to using them!


----------



## arret77

AnieB said:


> View attachment 2620053
> View attachment 2620054
> 
> Madison Sadie in scarlet
> Madison Ocelot key ring


Congrats on your new goodies! Twins on the ocelot key ring. I'm still waiting for it to get here.


----------



## AnieB

arret77 said:


> Congrats on your new goodies! Twins on the ocelot key ring. I'm still waiting for it to get here.


Thank you!  Had to get something else to qualify for free shipping...that's what I tell the hubby!


----------



## arret77

AnieB said:


> Thank you!  Had to get something else to qualify for free shipping...that's what I tell the hubby!


It's so cute! It goes perfectly with your Sadie.


----------



## jesspursldy

My new satchel


----------



## brightheart

crissy11 said:


> View attachment 2619395
> 
> 
> I don't post too often these days but have to share this beauty. Never got so many compliments on a bag in my life! It's a traffic stopper lol.



That is gorgeous!  The fob is a perfect match with that bag.  Congrats!


----------



## LocaLady

My new prescription sunglasses.....  Love me a little bling.... LOL


----------



## bigal

LocaLady said:


> My new prescription sunglasses.....  Love me a little bling.... LOL



Those are really pretty!  I bet you look gorgeous in them.  I adore prescription sunglasses, it's the best investment.


----------



## LocaLady

bigal said:


> Those are really pretty!  I bet you look gorgeous in them.  I adore prescription sunglasses, it's the best investment.



Thanks,  you're so right, especially living in Florida. I wear them daily!


----------



## oski1986

ColtsCoachFan said:


> Received my small Christie in white yesterday but sadly she has a crease right in the front. This makes it three for three that I've gotten a less than perfect bag when I've ordered from FP. I'll be going into the store today to return it and have a replacement ordered.
> 
> Overall I love the bag, she's a great size and fulfills my need for a white bag with gold hardware, a combination I love but white makes me nervous. The saffiano leather is gorgeous and durable so I'd worry less.
> 
> Sigh. Hopefully the replacement is perfect.


Sorry about the crease in your Small Christie. I received my black Mini Christie last week from coach.com and the bag had two u-shaped indentations in the front and back surfaces (from the handles), plus there were a couple of scuffs on the front. Cute bag but I think I'm going to return it because of the dents and scuffs, plus the openings are just a bit too small for me to easily reach my stuff.

Am thinking of exchanging it for the Small Christie, but it is online only so I really want to find out how it looks and fits on a person before ordering. How do you like the size? Does it seem really big to you? Can you easily carry the bag on your shoulder with the 7 1/2 inch drop of the handles? Does it seem bulky to you when you wear it cross body?


----------



## AnieB

Legacy Double Gusset Crossbody in cognac.  

Not sure about the straps on this one yet...they do bend down but it just seems like a lot of bulk, where bulk is not welcome. Maybe I can have the shorter strap removed? I do love the color and feel though!


----------



## zaara10

AnieB said:


> View attachment 2622744
> View attachment 2622745
> 
> 
> Legacy Double Gusset Crossbody in cognac.
> 
> Not sure about the straps on this one yet...they do bend down but it just seems like a lot of bulk, where bulk is not welcome. Maybe I can have the shorter strap removed? I do love the color and feel though!



I had this bag in pink scarlet but returned it bc of that short strap. It was very stiff & stuck out awkwardly. But cognac legacy is beautiful!


----------



## WVUdani

My new to me Holy Grail steal  Green Pearl Legacy Peyton for $100!!


----------



## Savvy4

Great deal. Beautiful bag!


----------



## AnieB

zaara10 said:


> I had this bag in pink scarlet but returned it bc of that short strap. It was very stiff & stuck out awkwardly. But cognac legacy is beautiful!


The color is what's making me want to keep it. Hubby swears he can remove the strap safely.  
Gonna play with it for a few days first then decide.


----------



## AnieB

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Holy Grail steal  Green Pearl Legacy Peyton for $100!!


Goregous green!


----------



## Caspin22

Bleecker DSB in Silt came today!


----------



## AnieB

Canderson22 said:


> Bleecker DSB in Silt came today!
> 
> View attachment 2622846


Lovely!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zaara10 said:


> I had this bag in pink scarlet but returned it bc of that short strap. It was very stiff & stuck out awkwardly. But cognac legacy is beautiful!


Yeah, I bought the same bag in black and returned because the short strap stuck out. Bummer because I like everything else about the bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Bleecker DSB in Silt came today!
> 
> View attachment 2622846


Love the color! How are you liking the style?


----------



## AnieB

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah, I bought the same bag in black and returned because the short strap stuck out. Bummer because I like everything else about the bag.


Still undecided...need to place my wristlet and other stuff inside and see how she feels.  The leather is just so soft and I adore the shape of her!


----------



## Caspin22

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the color! How are you liking the style?




Haven't carried her yet but I think she'll be great for shopping, etc when I just need wallet, phone, keys, and sunglasses. The leather is divine.


----------



## LovingLV81

Finally got me some sunglasses prescription of course lol but I am super happy with them so far  they are the Lauren style which seems to fit my face the best even though they are still large . Enjoy !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mini haul from FOS !!!


----------



## CoachVB

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mini haul from FOS !!!



Can you post inside wallet pic?  Thanks.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachVB said:


> Can you post inside wallet pic?  Thanks.


CVB. Sure. Here u go!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachVB said:


> Can you post inside wallet pic?  Thanks.


A few more


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachVB said:


> Can you post inside wallet pic?  Thanks.


Last one


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Love the tote!!


----------



## CoachVB

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Last one



Very nice!  Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Love the tote!!





CoachVB said:


> Very nice!  Thank you!



Thnk u both


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mini haul from FOS !!!




Mini but great stuff!!!.  The colors on the tote are just perfect together, love the combo.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A few more



My son is a dragon, how great is that, going to have to try and get one of those and that color block tote. If I remember correctly they might have sold out on FOS


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> My son is a dragon, how great is that, going to have to try and get one of those and that color block tote. If I remember correctly they might have sold out on FOS


Idk doll. I thought as of yesterday it was not but hey. I could be wrong. Hope u get one.


----------



## hopi

AnieB said:


> View attachment 2620053
> View attachment 2620054
> 
> Madison Sadie in scarlet
> Madison Ocelot key ring



very pretty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Mini but great stuff!!!.  The colors on the tote are just perfect together, love the combo.


Thnk u lady


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Idk doll. I thought as of yesterday it was not but hey. I could be wrong. Hope u get one.



There's a sale tomorrow it will be the first thing I check for if I get in. I NEED the wallet and an umbrella,
 have an outdoor wedding in Chicago July 6:storm:or


----------



## AnieB

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mini haul from FOS !!!


Nice!  Congrats!


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> Bleecker DSB in Silt came today!
> 
> View attachment 2622846




Lucky you! Add a pic later when you take her out. Smaller than your usual bags but I think you'll like her. PS reminds me to get my tan one out.


----------



## AnieB

hopi said:


> very pretty


Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AnieB said:


> Nice!  Congrats!


Thnks!


----------



## lurkernomore

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Holy Grail steal  Green Pearl Legacy Peyton for $100!!




Woozers - that is a steal - congrats! I remember when these first hit the outlets - it was like Christmas, Valentine's Day, and 4th of July all rolled in to one! Enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mini haul from FOS !!!




Love that saff tote! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Love that saff tote! Congrats!



Thnks lady!!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnks lady!!




now you are making me check out FOS tomorrow - if I get anything it is all your fault!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Here is small Georgie in Lacquer Blue


----------



## GA Peach

lurkernomore said:


> now you are making me check out FOS tomorrow - if I get anything it is all your fault!


 
FOS is up now.  It came back up this evening


----------



## GA Peach

frivofrugalista said:


> Here is small Georgie in Lacquer Blue


 

I love that blue!  It's beautiful.


----------



## frivofrugalista

GA Peach said:


> I love that blue!  It's beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## arret77

I got my fos order in today!

Madison skinny wallet in glitter lizard.  Madison glitter python chain crossbody.  And Madison ocelot pouch. They are all keepers!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Here is small Georgie in Lacquer Blue


Omg!  LOVE this color!! Color looks so good on this bag! Loving' it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg!  LOVE this color!! Color looks so good on this bag! Loving' it!


It perfect on the small bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Mini but great stuff!!!.  The colors on the tote are just perfect together, love the combo.


 
this pic is just for you and the tote is on the sale today so hurrry check out already


----------



## mrop

frivofrugalista said:


> Here is small Georgie in Lacquer Blue




Ok that is gorgeous!! I never even wanted Georgie and now I don't think I can love without this!!!  congrats!!


----------



## sandyclaws

arret77 said:


> I got my fos order in today!
> 
> Madison skinny wallet in glitter lizard.  Madison glitter python chain crossbody.  And Madison ocelot pouch. They are all keepers!



cute!!! love that glitter lizard and what a cute coin pouch!!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> CVB. Sure. Here u go!


OMG how did I miss that wallet???!!! I need to pay more attention to FOS!


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> this pic is just for you and the tote is on the sale today so hurrry check out already


 
Nice!  Love this one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> OMG how did I miss that wallet???!!! I need to pay more attention to FOS!


 
You missed the bigun


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Nice!  Love this one.


 
Thanks GAP


----------



## frivofrugalista

mrop said:


> Ok that is gorgeous!! I never even wanted Georgie and now I don't think I can love without this!!!  congrats!!



Hahahaha! I was never attracted to the Georgie either until I heard it came in lacquer blue. It's just the perfect colour on the bag. Will do a reveal with some more pics later.


----------



## mrop

frivofrugalista said:


> Hahahaha! I was never attracted to the Georgie either until I heard it came in lacquer blue. It's just the perfect colour on the bag. Will do a reveal with some more pics later.




Awesome!! I can't wait to see your full reveal!! I wonder if there are any accessories in this blue! A wallet or wristlet... Mmm


----------



## frivofrugalista

mrop said:


> Awesome!! I can't wait to see your full reveal!! I wonder if there are any accessories in this blue! A wallet or wristlet... Mmm



Only 4 items came in this LB....all bags. I had my SA check but nothing!


----------



## mrop

frivofrugalista said:


> Only 4 items came in this LB....all bags. I had my SA check but nothing!




Aww darn! What besides small Georgie and the hobo? Small phoebe?


----------



## frivofrugalista

mrop said:


> Aww darn! What besides small Georgie and the hobo? Small phoebe?


Hobo, Georgie, Kylie crossbody and forgot the 4th.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> this pic is just for you and the tote is on the sale today so hurrry check out already


Love the color combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Hobo, Georgie, Kylie crossbody and forgot the 4th.


Do you know if the Kylie comes w/ the silver hw too?


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Do you know if the Kylie comes w/ the silver hw too?


All LB is silver hardware from what my SA told me, so yes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nm...I just saw your reveal. oops.



frivofrugalista said:


> All LB is silver hardware from what my SA told me, so yes.


Oh thanks! Hmmm...something to think about it. Does the leather have a sheen and/or glossiness to it? It looks like it from the few pix I've seen.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the color combo!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Nm...I just saw your reveal. oops.
> 
> 
> Oh thanks! Hmmm...something to think about it. Does the leather have a sheen and/or glossiness to it? It looks like it from the few pix I've seen.


Yes it does. I commented on that in the comparison to the Kelsey.


----------



## arret77

sandyclaws said:


> cute!!! love that glitter lizard and what a cute coin pouch!!


Thanks! I seem to love anything with glitter. Lol.
 I've been looking for a coin purse for a while. It's a perfect size!


----------



## LauraTracy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mini haul from FOS !!!


 
LOVE your stuff!  Great taste.  Love all of it especially those colors.  Very classy!


----------



## LauraTracy

lurkernomore said:


> Stopped by the outlet today on the way home, and on a side display for wristlets marked $89 - I found these two beauties that I needed in my life. plus 50% off...I couldn't resist!
> 
> http://s585.photobucket.com/user/lu...Uploads/2014-05/IMAG0036_zps5dy5h571.jpg.html


 
Love that gathered!  Very nice buys.  



crissy11 said:


> View attachment 2619395
> 
> 
> I don't post too often these days but have to share this beauty. Never got so many compliments on a bag in my life! It's a traffic stopper lol.


 
Such a pretty color!  My mom got Christie in this color and she does stop traffic.  



ColtsCoachFan said:


> Received my small Christie in white yesterday but sadly she has a crease right in the front. This makes it three for three that I've gotten a less than perfect bag when I've ordered from FP. I'll be going into the store today to return it and have a replacement ordered.
> 
> Overall I love the bag, she's a great size and fulfills my need for a white bag with gold hardware, a combination I love but white makes me nervous. The saffiano leather is gorgeous and durable so I'd worry less.
> 
> Sigh. Hopefully the replacement is perfect.


 
They better or you have friends.   Here's hoping they get it right!  Such a cute bag.  



AnieB said:


> View attachment 2620053
> View attachment 2620054
> 
> Madison Sadie in scarlet
> Madison Ocelot key ring


 
I love Sadie and ocelot!  Very nice!


----------



## LauraTracy

jesspursldy said:


> My new satchel


 
LOVE HER!!



LocaLady said:


> My new prescription sunglasses.....  Love me a little bling.... LOL


 

And the ban continues to go down in flames.  



AnieB said:


> View attachment 2622744
> View attachment 2622745
> 
> 
> Legacy Double Gusset Crossbody in cognac.
> 
> Not sure about the straps on this one yet...they do bend down but it just seems like a lot of bulk, where bulk is not welcome. Maybe I can have the shorter strap removed? I do love the color and feel though!


 
Beautiful rich color.  Very nice!



WVUdani said:


> My new to me Holy Grail steal  Green Pearl Legacy Peyton for $100!!


 
Congratulations!  I like the color.


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> Bleecker DSB in Silt came today!
> 
> View attachment 2622846


 
Congratulations!


----------



## AnieB

frivofrugalista said:


> Here is small Georgie in Lacquer Blue



WOW!  Stunning shade of blue!



arret77 said:


> I got my fos order in today!
> 
> Madison skinny wallet in glitter lizard.  Madison glitter python chain crossbody.  And Madison ocelot pouch. They are all keepers!



I love these!  Wonderful choices! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> this pic is just for you and the tote is on the sale today so hurrry check out already



Great color combo indeed!  Looks great on you!


----------



## AnieB

LauraTracy said:


> I love Sadie and ocelot!  Very nice!



Thanks!  She's my new favorite!


----------



## AnieB

LauraTracy said:


> Beautiful rich color.  Very nice!



Thanks! I love the color too much to let her go, so she's staying.  

(sorry for all the posts...can't seem to figure out how to multi quote)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LauraTracy said:


> LOVE your stuff!  Great taste.  Love all of it especially those colors.  Very classy!



Thnk U


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AnieB said:


> WOW!  Stunning shade of blue!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!  Wonderful choices!
> 
> 
> 
> Great color combo indeed!  Looks great on you!


Thnk u


----------



## CoachMaven

My new Audrey patent cinch tote in navy!!! I missed this one the first time around, love this bag!


----------



## Jen4

My very first Coach 

Black Poppy Signature Mini Oxford


----------



## Nymeria1

I didn't know that small Georgie came in that beautiful blue!  Haven't seen that color anywhere.  Where did you find it?  I've only seen the Georgie in pink ruby, bright mandarin and ostrich white.  Will it be coming out in other colors besides the blue?


----------



## LvoesBags

CoachMaven said:


> My new Audrey patent cinch tote in navy!!! I missed this one the first time around, love this bag!


Great find!! I love this tote, the color is awesome. Congrats


Jen4 said:


> My very first Coach
> 
> Black Poppy Signature Mini Oxford



Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

Nymeria1 said:


> I didn't know that small Georgie came in that beautiful blue!  Haven't seen that color anywhere.  Where did you find it?  I've only seen the Georgie in pink ruby, bright mandarin and ostrich white.  Will it be coming out in other colors besides the blue?




It's not in stores yet, but can be ordered from JAX.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> It's not in stores yet, but can be ordered from JAX.



To add on...here is the info on the bag. Call JAX or your store to inquire or order. Hope you score one


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

jesspursldy said:


> My new satchel



Twins!  I absolutely love this bag!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## LauraTracy

CoachMaven said:


> My new Audrey patent cinch tote in navy!!! I missed this one the first time around, love this bag!


 
I love patent!!  



Jen4 said:


> My very first Coach
> 
> Black Poppy Signature Mini Oxford


 
Congratulations on your first one!!  She's very nice!  My first one was very similar.  Same colors.  Great taste.  Enjoy her!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Just picked up ultra navy mini preston  This is such a pretty shade of blue. Reminds me of the midnight color that was on the pebbled drawstrings bags. I also picked up a cute rose gold ring.


----------



## frivofrugalista

CoachMaven said:


> My new Audrey patent cinch tote in navy!!! I missed this one the first time around, love this bag!



Soooo upset I sold mine. It's a stunning bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just picked up ultra navy mini preston  This is such a pretty shade of blue. Reminds me of the midnight color that was on the pebbled drawstrings bags. I also picked up a cute rose gold ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625908
> View attachment 2625910



Love! The ring is gorgeous! And I adore Preston.


----------



## Mhicking

Love the ring. Your nails are beautiful too!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

frivofrugalista said:


> Love! The ring is gorgeous! And I adore Preston.




Preston is my favorite  It's the perfect size.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Mhicking said:


> Love the ring. Your nails are beautiful too!!




Thank you! You would laugh if you saw my other hand...it's not painted yet. I only had time to paint the one  I was a little embarrassed to go out like that this morning. Once naptime comes I'll paint the other, lol!


----------



## zaara10

Here are my navy & toffee mini saffiano satchels to join my black one. I think I'm returning the toffee. I already have the e/w saff tote in toffee so I'm good  I love the navy. It has a beautiful teal lining.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zaara10 said:


> Here are my navy & toffee mini saffiano satchels to join my black one. I think I'm returning the toffee. I already have the e/w saff tote in toffee so I'm good  I love the navy. It has a beautiful teal lining.
> 
> View attachment 2626139


Love the color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just picked up ultra navy mini preston  This is such a pretty shade of blue. Reminds me of the midnight color that was on the pebbled drawstrings bags. I also picked up a cute rose gold ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625908
> View attachment 2625910


Oooo loving that color! Ring is pretty and yes your nails look great!


----------



## LauraTracy

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just picked up ultra navy mini preston  This is such a pretty shade of blue. Reminds me of the midnight color that was on the pebbled drawstrings bags. I also picked up a cute rose gold ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625908
> View attachment 2625910


 
How pretty!  She still looks purple. She's really blue?  Sharp color whatever chameleon she is.  Congratulations!  I'm jealous!


----------



## LauraTracy

zaara10 said:


> Here are my navy & toffee mini saffiano satchels to join my black one. I think I'm returning the toffee. I already have the e/w saff tote in toffee so I'm good  I love the navy. It has a beautiful teal lining.
> 
> View attachment 2626139


 
I love these little bags! So cute!


----------



## Jen4

LauraTracy said:


> I love patent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your first one!!  She's very nice!  My first one was very similar.  Same colors.  Great taste.  Enjoy her!


 

Thanks guys  I love it, it's light, very cute of course and functional!


----------



## Kmiller_41

LauraTracy said:


> How pretty!  She still looks purple. She's really blue?  Sharp color whatever chameleon she is.  Congratulations!  I'm jealous!




Thanks!! I see navy with a slight hint of purple maybe. Definitely looks more navy to me though. It's a beautiful color...whatever color it is


----------



## WNYsketch

My newest Saffiano totes; Medium E/W Black Violet and the Large Cobalt!

They join my N/S Gunmetal and Chalk/British Tan colorblock and my E/W Robin.


----------



## zaara10

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just picked up ultra navy mini preston  This is such a pretty shade of blue. Reminds me of the midnight color that was on the pebbled drawstrings bags. I also picked up a cute rose gold ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625908
> View attachment 2625910



I've never seen this one. It's lovely! Is that silver hw? The blue looks similar to the navy w/ silver hw mini satchel i just received from fos.


----------



## MKB0925

WNYsketch said:


> My newest Saffiano totes; Medium E/W Black Violet and the Large Cobalt!
> 
> They join my N/S Gunmetal and Chalk/British Tan colorblock and my E/W Robin.



Love! I a,m waiting for my black/gray saff tote to come in...it is my first one and can't wait!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> this pic is just for you and the tote is on the sale today so hurrry check out already



Love and looks great on you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> Love and looks great on you!



Thnk u


----------



## WNYsketch

MKB0925 said:


> Love! I a,m waiting for my black/gray saff tote to come in...it is my first one and can't wait!



Thanks! I would have gotten the black/gray if I didn't already have the somewhat similar gunmetal. Hope your's shows up soon!


----------



## Kmiller_41

zaara10 said:


> I've never seen this one. It's lovely! Is that silver hw? The blue looks similar to the navy w/ silver hw mini satchel i just received from fos.




Thanks you! I think this color is coming out tomorrow, I had to ask and they got me one from the back. This has gold hw, wish it was silver but it doesn't look bad. I love your new satchels...especially the navy


----------



## vesperholly

Today's mail brought this adorable little double wallet:












Hello new traveling wallet! I can't wait to use it in Europe! I was going to get the floral coin purse, but this is so much better - huge roomy section for 1 and 2 Euro and pound coins, plus six card slots and I can stick bills in the center. My tiny three-slot Fossil bifold Marlow wallet is staying home now.

Do I get the matching passport cover?? 

Also, was this style in stores only? I was around for the debut of the floral print on FOS and don't remember seeing this little wallet. Then again, I have only recently been paying attention to Coach small goods.


----------



## Nymeria1

To Kmiller_41:  I LOVE your navy mini Preston!  Where did you find this bag?  I'm new to the Forum, so I'm amazed at the different colors that you ladies have in these bags.  Blue Georgie, etc... I've only seen the regular colors in Macy's and my Coach store.  (Bright mandarin, pink ruby, pale lemon, etc.). Are your bags specially ordered from JAX?


----------



## Caspin22

Nymeria1 said:


> To Kmiller_41:  I LOVE your navy mini Preston!  Where did you find this bag?  I'm new to the Forum, so I'm amazed at the different colors that you ladies have in these bags.  Blue Georgie, etc... I've only seen the regular colors in Macy's and my Coach store.  (Bright mandarin, pink ruby, pale lemon, etc.). Are your bags specially ordered from JAX?



They're available for order for quite some time before they show up in an actual store or on coach.com.  Not special orders, really, just ordering before they hit the shelves.  Watch the preview threads to see which colors are coming.


----------



## Sarah03

vesperholly said:


> Today's mail brought this adorable little double wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello new traveling wallet! I can't wait to use it in Europe! I was going to get the floral coin purse, but this is so much better - huge roomy section for 1 and 2 Euro and pound coins, plus six card slots and I can stick bills in the center. My tiny three-slot Fossil bifold Marlow wallet is staying home now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get the matching passport cover??
> 
> 
> 
> Also, was this style in stores only? I was around for the debut of the floral print on FOS and don't remember seeing this little wallet. Then again, I have only recently been paying attention to Coach small goods.




The passport cover is adorable, & you should definitely get it!  I got one for my Grandma for our upcoming cruise to the Bahamas


----------



## Kmiller_41

Nymeria1 said:


> To Kmiller_41:  I LOVE your navy mini Preston!  Where did you find this bag?  I'm new to the Forum, so I'm amazed at the different colors that you ladies have in these bags.  Blue Georgie, etc... I've only seen the regular colors in Macy's and my Coach store.  (Bright mandarin, pink ruby, pale lemon, etc.). Are your bags specially ordered from JAX?




Thanks! I think this color just hit the Coach website yesterday and are going to be in stores tomorrow. But like Canderson22 said if you watch the preview thread you'll see bags before they are released and can usually order them through JAX.


----------



## Sarah03

Got this gorgeous Chestnut Hobo. Zappos has hobos on sale for $250 (black, silt, chestnut).  I was able to get a $100 gift certificate thru my CC - $150 for the Hobo?  Yes, please!! Ordered yesterday, arrived today!  I love Zappos. 
View attachment 2626701


----------



## BeachBagGal

vesperholly said:


> Today's mail brought this adorable little double wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello new traveling wallet! I can't wait to use it in Europe! I was going to get the floral coin purse, but this is so much better - huge roomy section for 1 and 2 Euro and pound coins, plus six card slots and I can stick bills in the center. My tiny three-slot Fossil bifold Marlow wallet is staying home now.
> 
> Do I get the matching passport cover??
> 
> Also, was this style in stores only? I was around for the debut of the floral print on FOS and don't remember seeing this little wallet. Then again, I have only recently been paying attention to Coach small goods.


Oh too cute!


----------



## lula.petunia

Picked up a Chestnut Phoebe at Macy's last night. I was in to get my new watch resized at the Coach store and happened to park outside the handbags at Macy's. . Got it at a great price too! I have been wanting a Phoebe since I saw it in a mailer! Here she is riding shotgun on the way home.. I am in &#9829;!


----------



## Nymeria1

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thanks! I think this color just hit the Coach website yesterday and are going to be in stores tomorrow. But like Canderson22 said if you watch the preview thread you'll see bags before they are released and can usually order them through JAX.



Thanks to both you and Canderson 22 for the info!  I'll have to keep my eyes open for the previews!


----------



## figgy55

lula.petunia said:


> Picked up a Chestnut Phoebe at Macy's last night. I was in to get my new watch resized at the Coach store and happened to park outside the handbags at Macy's. . Got it at a great price too! I have been wanting a Phoebe since I saw it in a mailer! Here she is riding shotgun on the way home.. I am in &#9829;!


I love the pebbled leather, gorgeous bag!


----------



## figgy55

zaara10 said:


> Here are my navy & toffee mini saffiano satchels to join my black one. I think I'm returning the toffee. I already have the e/w saff tote in toffee so I'm good  I love the navy. It has a beautiful teal lining.
> 
> View attachment 2626139


They're all so pretty together!


----------



## LauraTracy

vesperholly said:


> Today's mail brought this adorable little double wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello new traveling wallet! I can't wait to use it in Europe! I was going to get the floral coin purse, but this is so much better - huge roomy section for 1 and 2 Euro and pound coins, plus six card slots and I can stick bills in the center. My tiny three-slot Fossil bifold Marlow wallet is staying home now.
> 
> Do I get the matching passport cover??
> 
> Also, was this style in stores only? I was around for the debut of the floral print on FOS and don't remember seeing this little wallet. Then again, I have only recently been paying attention to Coach small goods.


 
I love this floral print.  Congrats!!



Sarah03 said:


> Got this gorgeous Chestnut Hobo. Zappos has hobos on sale for $250 (black, silt, chestnut). I was able to get a $100 gift certificate thru my CC - $150 for the Hobo? Yes, please!! Ordered yesterday, arrived today! I love Zappos.
> View attachment 2626701


 


lula.petunia said:


> Picked up a Chestnut Phoebe at Macy's last night. I was in to get my new watch resized at the Coach store and happened to park outside the handbags at Macy's. . Got it at a great price too! I have been wanting a Phoebe since I saw it in a mailer! Here she is riding shotgun on the way home.. I am in &#9829;!


 

The more I see this bag in chestnut, the more I really like it.  I think it's the best, richest color for it.   Very nice you two!!


----------



## amn3

Here's my first Coach bag..A Madeline East/West Satchel in vermillion..I simply love it


----------



## pslpursemom

vesperholly said:


> Today's mail brought this adorable little double wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello new traveling wallet! I can't wait to use it in Europe! I was going to get the floral coin purse, but this is so much better - huge roomy section for 1 and 2 Euro and pound coins, plus six card slots and I can stick bills in the center. My tiny three-slot Fossil bifold Marlow wallet is staying home now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get the matching passport cover??
> 
> 
> 
> Also, was this style in stores only? I was around for the debut of the floral print on FOS and don't remember seeing this little wallet. Then again, I have only recently been paying attention to Coach small goods.




I love this wallet, I have a siggy one, it was in the Outlets around Christmas I think. I really love it, it fits my Swingpack perfectly and can carry so much, plus it's coated canvas so it won't get dirty and you can just wipe it it does. Wonderful Wallet, you'll love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

amn3 said:


> Here's my first Coach bag..A Madeline East/West Satchel in vermillion..I simply love it


So pretty! I love!


----------



## amn3

Thanks BeachBagGal


----------



## pursecharm

amn3 said:


> Here's my first Coach bag..A Madeline East/West Satchel in vermillion..I simply love it




Congrats. She's really beautiful!


----------



## GA Peach

Legacy SLG's from last week's FOS.............


----------



## annpan23

Got great deals at Tulalip Outlet, Seattle yesterday!!! Excellent customer service too! (Jason is superb)! These are all in clearance.. Poppy Tote is $49.99 (got one for my Mom too), Madison Madeline is $129.99 and the wristlet is $19.99...


----------



## LauraTracy

amn3 said:


> Here's my first Coach bag..A Madeline East/West Satchel in vermillion..I simply love it


 
Congratulations!!  I love madeline.  Great color on her!



GA Peach said:


> Legacy SLG's from last week's FOS.............


 
I LOVE that lemon color.  You picked up some great stuff!



annpan23 said:


> Got great deals at Tulalip Outlet, Seattle yesterday!!! Excellent customer service too! (Jason is superb)! These are all in clearance.. Poppy Tote is $49.99 (got one for my Mom too), Madison Madeline is $129.99 and the wristlet is $19.99...


 
Whoa I need to shop with you or get out to the west coast.  Nice haul!!


----------



## annpan23

LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!!  I love madeline.  Great color on her!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that lemon color.  You picked up some great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa I need to shop with you or get out to the west coast.  Nice haul!!


Thanks Laura Tracy!  BTW, I saw a Zebra Kelsey for $69.99.  She's pretty but am not so much into animal prints so I left her there.


----------



## lula.petunia

figgy55 said:


> I love the pebbled leather, gorgeous bag!



Thanks I love it too! This color is gorgeous!  So rich.. really pops against black.  I wanted to get the hobo but ya know.. tbe hubs would have pouted lol. Macy's had the hobo for $260ish plus 20% off.. not bad!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Just got this swingpack and I'm loving it so much! 
(Have not clipped the tag yet - mostly I've worn it around the house. )


----------



## vesperholly

TotallyTaupe said:


> Just got this swingpack and I'm loving it so much!
> (Have not clipped the tag yet - mostly I've worn it around the house. )



That is a CUTE pattern! Nice color combos like warm brown and hot pink make me happy


----------



## iNeedCoffee

amn3 said:


> Here's my first Coach bag..A Madeline East/West Satchel in vermillion..I simply love it



Very pretty!! I love Madeline, she's so classy, and can be dressed up or dressed down. ( I think the whole Madison line has that ability, actually! )


----------



## katev

I just revealed 2 new bags but I posted them in the wrong place! Here is the link:


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/should-i-keep-both-one-neither-these-bargain-869036.html


----------



## ralewi

Black Violet Saffiano Flight wristlet. $30 at the outlet today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ralewi said:


> Black Violet Saffiano Flight wristlet. $30 at the outlet today.


Wow what a great deal! Great color!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

vesperholly said:


> That is a CUTE pattern! Nice color combos like warm brown and hot pink make me happy


Thank you! Yes, I liked the color patterns in this one a lot...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Cooper $214 outlet today


----------



## mrop

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cooper $214 outlet today




LOVE! Congrats! I loved this at FP but couldn't pull the trigger on it! I'm gonna start hunting the outlets for it!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mrop said:


> LOVE! Congrats! I loved this at FP but couldn't pull the trigger on it! I'm gonna start hunting the outlets for it!!



Thnksss


----------



## vesperholly

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today



Ooh I love that style! Do you have the full name or post a closeup of the tag? I might need to brave the Memorial Day weekend crowds for that one!


----------



## paula3boys

ralewi said:


> Black Violet Saffiano Flight wristlet. $30 at the outlet today.




Amazing deal!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

vesperholly said:


> Ooh I love that style! Do you have the full name or post a closeup of the tag? I might need to brave the Memorial Day weekend crowds for that one!


Thk you.


----------



## coachie mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today



oh this is so cute!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachie mama said:


> oh this is so cute!!


Thank you!!


----------



## pursecharm

CforC09 and paula you did great! So fun to get deals.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today




Love the pink under the white it's soon cute!


----------



## vesperholly

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thk you.



Thanks for the tag pic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today


Ooo I love this bag - so cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love the pink under the white it's soon cute!



Thnk u!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

vesperholly said:


> Thanks for the tag pic!


U welcome


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo I love this bag - so cute!


Thnk u


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pursecharm said:


> CforC09 and paula you did great! So fun to get deals.


Thnk u!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today




Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous!



Thnk u.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lula.petunia said:


> Picked up a Chestnut Phoebe at Macy's last night. I was in to get my new watch resized at the Coach store and happened to park outside the handbags at Macy's. . Got it at a great price too! I have been wanting a Phoebe since I saw it in a mailer! Here she is riding shotgun on the way home.. I am in &#9829;!


 
Congrats!  Welcome to the Phoebe Phamily!  Twins on Chestnut.  But then I have **cough** just a few Phoebes, lol.  She's very addicting.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Got this gorgeous Chestnut Hobo. Zappos has hobos on sale for $250 (black, silt, chestnut).  I was able to get a $100 gift certificate thru my CC - $150 for the Hobo?  Yes, please!! Ordered yesterday, arrived today!  I love Zappos.
> View attachment 2626701


Congrats! Great deal!



amn3 said:


> Here's my first Coach bag..A Madeline East/West Satchel in vermillion..I simply love it


 Congrats on your first Coach bag. Great choice, too!  Beautiful!


----------



## Nymeria1

amn3 said:


> Here's my first Coach bag..A Madeline East/West Satchel in vermillion..I simply love it



Congratulations!  Your bag is beautiful; welcome to the Coach family!! Bet you won't stop at just one; Coach is very addictive!


----------



## lurkernomore

GA Peach said:


> Legacy SLG's from last week's FOS.............



nice haul - I am a sucker for SLG's!


----------



## lurkernomore

ralewi said:


> Black Violet Saffiano Flight wristlet. $30 at the outlet today.



Love the BV- I got one in pink last week, but if my outlet had BV, this would have gone home with me too!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cooper $214 outlet today




you go girl!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> you go girl!



Thnkss. Another outlet tomorrow


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnkss. Another outlet tomorrow


hehehe..I think I should slow down for a bit, but I know you would be no help! Intentionally did NOT go in to Macy's today....kind of regretting it now


----------



## amn3

pursecharm said:


> Congrats. She's really beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## amn3

LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!!  I love madeline.  Great color on her!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that lemon color.  You picked up some great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa I need to shop with you or get out to the west coast.  Nice haul!!


Thanks LauraTracy!


----------



## amn3

iNeedCoffee said:


> Very pretty!! I love Madeline, she's so classy, and can be dressed up or dressed down. ( I think the whole Madison line has that ability, actually! )


Thanks   I find the Madeline range very elegant too...already eyeing another one in Dark Plume, such a rich color!


----------



## amn3

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today


Both your bags are so pretty..and great bargains!


----------



## lurkernomore

Thanks to a very knowledgeable Coachie (you know who are), and my enabling friend from the Merrimack outlet (you know who you are), I brought home twisted black Phoebe on clearance. I also grabbed a saff wallet while I was there...I mean who wouldn't?


----------



## amn3

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats! Great deal!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first Coach bag. Great choice, too!  Beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## amn3

Nymeria1 said:


> Congratulations!  Your bag is beautiful; welcome to the Coach family!! Bet you won't stop at just one; Coach is very addictive!


Thanks a lot!! Totally agree, Coach is addictive..I'm already eyeing another Madeline in Dark Plume and a Poppy eyelet bag in Marigold


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> hehehe..I think I should slow down for a bit, but I know you would be no help! Intentionally did NOT go in to Macy's today....kind of regretting it now



What ya get


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What ya get



Preston, black twisted Phoebe, saff wallet, and my SLG's from last week.That is why I did not need to see what Macy's had today...have to cut some tags first!


----------



## lula.petunia

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  Welcome to the Phoebe Phamily!  Twins on Chestnut.  But then I have **cough** just a few Phoebes, lol.  She's very addicting.



Love this color! Im looking for either a scarf or a fob to hang from her. . Ill have to head back to Macy's and check out their clearance!


----------



## joy14

My mom got me a Madison Convertible Hippie In Printed Signature from Coach in Khaki/ black for my birthday.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 She got me a matching wrislet but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## lurkernomore

joy14 said:


> My mom got me a Madison Convertible Hippie In Printed Signature from Coach in Khaki/ black for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got me a matching wrislet but I haven't used it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629118




Congrats and Happy Birthday!artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## FashionNewby14

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today




OOOH LOVE it!!! Lucky Ducky!!!  Just gorgeous!  


Thank you and have a grand day!!


----------



## joy14

lurkernomore said:


> Congrats and Happy Birthday!artyhat:artyhat:




Thank you!!  #maybaby


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks to a very knowledgeable Coachie (you know who are), and my enabling friend from the Merrimack outlet (you know who you are), I brought home twisted black Phoebe on clearance. I also grabbed a saff wallet while I was there...I mean who wouldn't?



Have no idea what you mean


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FashionNewby14 said:


> OOOH LOVE it!!! Lucky Ducky!!!  Just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Thank you and have a grand day!!


Thnk u


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> Have no idea what you mean


Me either. Lololol


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cooper $214 outlet today





Love your goodies!  Congrats!
What size is the perforated cooper? medium?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Love your goodies!  Congrats!
> What size is the perforated cooper? medium?



Thnk u. Large


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Have no idea what you mean





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me either. Lololol





and


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> and




Haha...So I'm totally in to reading other threads on here. Reading a fashion thread of women of a certain age


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Preston, black twisted Phoebe, saff wallet, and my SLG's from last week.That is why I did not need to see what Macy's had today...have to cut some tags first!



Did I know about the Preston?? What color? Pic??


----------



## suetheshopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poppy eyelet $117 outlet today





Seriously want this!! I looked at this last yr!! Why is your outlet 70% off, while ours is 50%???

Stomps feet!!!:censor:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> Seriously want this!! I looked at this last yr!! Why is your outlet 70% off, while ours is 50%???
> 
> Stomps feet!!!:censor:



Outlets should be 40/50 on clearance
50 on non clearance


----------



## suetheshopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlets should be 40/50 on clearance
> 50 on non clearance



Not here. Everything was just 50% off....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> Not here. Everything was just 50% off....



Chk ya messages


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Not here. Everything was just 50% off....





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chk ya messages




Our clearance is better than straight 50%...black twisted Phoebe was originally $598


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Did I know about the Preston?? What color? Pic??




posted her in the Preston clubhouse!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Our clearance is better than straight 50%...black twisted Phoebe was originally $598





Was just gonna ask you. Was it 50% off the red lined amt.


I bought a wristlet today. It was 50% off the red amt.

Just checked....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Our clearance is better than straight 50%...black twisted Phoebe was originally $598



Right. U pd 179 plus tax. Right


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Was just gonna ask you. Was it 50% off the red lined amt.
> 
> 
> I bought a wristlet today. It was 50% off the red amt.
> 
> Just checked....





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Right. U pd 179 plus tax. Right



..but no tax in NH...it is like a free wristlet every time I buy a purse


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Our clearance is better than straight 50%...black twisted Phoebe was originally $598




What was the clearance red line price??


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> ..but no tax in NH...it is like a free wristlet every time I buy a purse



haha....my purchase today was just 50% off red line.

Was it different yesterday??


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> ..but no tax in NH...it is like a free wristlet every time I buy a purse



So. Ok its the same like my stre. Gooooood


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> What was the clearance red line price??




She wasn't red lined yet - I think it came from the back?


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> So. Ok its the same like my stre. Gooooood




just like our drawstring twins!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> haha....my purchase today was just 50% off red line.
> 
> Was it different yesterday??


What was the redline price n wht was ya total pd?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> just like our drawstring twins!


Jaja. Right. Again


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> haha....my purchase today was just 50% off red line.
> 
> Was it different yesterday??




no, I think it rang up as the red line then  the 50% off.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> She wasn't red lined yet - I think it came from the back?



That's right...I picked out the better one!! lol.....But I thought she said $190.??


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> That's right...I picked out the better one!! lol.....But I thought she said $190.??


So find u the eyelet bag lolololol


----------



## suetheshopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> So find u the eyelet bag lolololol




Upload probs....todays wristlet....


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> just like our drawstring twins!




Posted today's wristlet....


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Pink ruby sullivan hobo


----------



## Caspin22

suetheshopper said:


> Not here. Everything was just 50% off....




Mine is the same. They recently went to a straight 50% off everything including clearance. However, the clearance items are marked down first and it's 50% off the lowest marked price.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo


Love that fun pop of color!


----------



## Caspin22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo



Beautiful!  And based on the two pairs of bright pink sneakers in the background, you obviously love that color!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo



Congrats, beautiful bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> Upload probs....todays wristlet....


Hmmmm, my stre is 40/50 off redline

Clearnce is mrked dwn 10$ thn 40/50 off


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Posted today's wristlet....



love the tattersall! I got into Coach after the bags had the lining...


----------



## lurkernomore

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo




Great color - and the leather looks amazing - enjoy!


----------



## Nymeria1

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo



That bag and color are gorgeous!  Congrats!  So many beautiful bags by Coach this Spring!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

$250 at outlet today!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $250 at outlet today!




Twins!  I just got that at the outlet on Friday.  I cannot wait to take it out!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

never_wear_it_t said:


> Twins!  I just got that at the outlet on Friday.  I cannot wait to take it out!


U go to PP?  Congrats!!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $250 at outlet today!




Gorgeous - you are killing me with your finds!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous - you are killing me with your finds!


Thnks. They had the blue color one tooooo


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnks. They had the blue color one tooooo




Stop! I can't go back to the outlet - they are going to give a reserved parking spot soon...or a job!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Stop! I can't go back to the outlet - they are going to give a reserved parking spot soon...or a job!


Lolololololololololol. U cray


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town!  Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at!  Squee! 
View attachment 2629874


----------



## tonij2000

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town!  Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at!  Squee!
> View attachment 2629874



That's the best Coach yet from TJMAXX, congrats!


----------



## zaara10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town!  Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at!  Squee!
> View attachment 2629874



Tj maxx? Wow! How much was it?


----------



## GA Peach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town!  Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at!  Squee!
> View attachment 2629874


 What!  You've got a GOOD TJ Maxx!


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town!  Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at!  Squee!
> View attachment 2629874


That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo


Very pretty color! Matches your sneakers in the background too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo



What a pretty color!  Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tonij2000 said:


> That's the best Coach yet from TJMAXX, congrats!


Thanks!  I agree!



zaara10 said:


> Tj maxx? Wow! How much was it?


I know!  I'm just as surprised. Mostly the Coach I see there is factory bags. This is the first FP bag I've seen at any I've been to.  

The price was $169. So, not as good as some outlets, or extra clearance from Dillards, but I'm happy all the same. 



GA Peach said:


> What!  You've got a GOOD TJ Maxx!


This is a new store, so I think that' might be why the selection has been good. I've seen a lot MK bags, Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff and Cole Hahn.  Mostly outlet bags, but if have seen a couple of FP MK bags. 



pbnjam said:


> That's awesome! Congrats!



Thanks!  I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $250 at outlet today!





never_wear_it_t said:


> Twins!  I just got that at the outlet on Friday.  I cannot wait to take it out!



Triplets!! Awesome price, CFC!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Triplets!! Awesome price, CFC!



Thnks lady. I been lookin at her for a lonnnnng time.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnks lady. I been lookin at her for a lonnnnng time.



You are most welcome! She is a stunner for sure, and is surprisingly comfy to carry. Enjoy your new precious!


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $250 at outlet today!



Twins.  Great price congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Twins.  Great price congrats!



Thnks ladybug


----------



## never_wear_it_t

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town!  Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at!  Squee!
> View attachment 2629874




I just saw that at my TJMaxx this afternoon.  It's gorgeous.  I already spent my "allowance" yesterday at the outlet, so I didn't buy it.  Can't wait to see one of your mod shots!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

crazyforcoach09 said:


> U go to PP?  Congrats!!



I went to Grove City, PA.  They had a lot of Madison on clearance.


----------



## suetheshopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololololololololol. U cray





ROFL...:lolots:

I'll be in good company....


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $250 at outlet today!



She's a stunner


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town!  Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at!  Squee!
> View attachment 2629874



nice - love the color


----------



## hopi

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo



Love it - great color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

never_wear_it_t said:


> I went to Grove City, PA.  They had a lot of Madison on clearance.


I might need to visit tht store


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> She's a stunner


Thnk U lady


----------



## PamK

Went to see Godzilla today with my new Mandarin Preston! Not sure who has more fire...the bag or the giant 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
lizard, but I'm lovin' it!


----------



## GA Peach

PamK said:


> Went to see Godzilla today with my new Mandarin Preston! Not sure who has more fire...the bag or the giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizard, but I'm lovin' it!


 
Love it!  Pretty color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PamK said:


> Went to see Godzilla today with my new Mandarin Preston! Not sure who has more fire...the bag or the giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizard, but I'm lovin' it!


Love tht colo


----------



## pursecharm

Picked up this cutie for the summer. She is Miss mini Borough in retro color block. Hardware is silver not gold as stated on website.


----------



## lula.petunia

pursecharm said:


> Picked up this cutie for the summer. She is Miss mini Borough in retro color block. Hardware is silver not gold as stated on website.
> View attachment 2631243



Love this color combo!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

pursecharm said:


> Picked up this cutie for the summer. She is Miss mini Borough in retro color block. Hardware is silver not gold as stated on website.
> View attachment 2631243




So cute I love the minis.


----------



## BeachBagGal

PamK said:


> Went to see Godzilla today with my new Mandarin Preston! Not sure who has more fire...the bag or the giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizard, but I'm lovin' it!


Love that color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pursecharm said:


> Picked up this cutie for the summer. She is Miss mini Borough in retro color block. Hardware is silver not gold as stated on website.
> View attachment 2631243


Love the color combo!


----------



## sandyclaws

PamK said:


> Went to see Godzilla today with my new Mandarin Preston! Not sure who has more fire...the bag or the giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizard, but I'm lovin' it!




Ahhhh I love that color!!! I went to see that movie too!!! I had my love red Daily with me


----------



## ralewi

lurkernomore said:


> Love the BV- I got one in pink last week, but if my outlet had BV, this would have gone home with me too!


 Thanks I almost missed it.  It was in the clearance section on the second to the last shelf in the very back.  I always take and 2nd and 3rd look to be sure i don't miss anything.  On the 2nd look i bent down and saw it and was like I love it and it is my favorite color. The sales associate was like you better keep it on your arm until you are ready to pay.lol


----------



## ralewi

paula3boys said:


> Amazing deal!


 Yes it was.


----------



## ralewi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town! Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at! Squee!
> View attachment 2629874


 love it.


----------



## ralewi

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo


 pretty color and it matches your nike's.


----------



## amn3

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo


What a gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## amn3

PamK said:


> Went to see Godzilla today with my new Mandarin Preston! Not sure who has more fire...the bag or the giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizard, but I'm lovin' it!


Love the color!!


----------



## Live It Up

Found these at the outlet today.


----------



## SoFloGirl

Lovely reveals everyone has had. I've been lurking and admiring. 

Had a little fun over the holiday weekend over at the Premium Outlets in Orlando, especially the one on Vineland, and the Florida Mall. Also picked up a MK wallet at the MK outlet and I got the carryall last month at Dillard's. Oh, and the flight bag was a steal from Dillard's at the Florida Mall.


----------



## Live It Up

SoFloGirl said:


> Lovely reveals everyone has had. I've been lurking and admiring.
> 
> Had a little fun over the holiday weekend over at the Premium Outlets in Orlando, especially the one on Vineland, and the Florida Mall. Also picked up a MK wallet at the MK outlet and I got the carryall last month at Dillard's. Oh, and the flight bag was a steal from Dillard's at the Florida Mall.


Nice haul!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Live It Up said:


> Nice haul!



Thank you! Love your outlet reveal as well.


----------



## FashionNewby14

pursecharm said:


> Picked up this cutie for the summer. She is Miss mini Borough in retro color block. Hardware is silver not gold as stated on website.
> View attachment 2631243




GORGEOUS!!!  Thank you for sharing her!!  


Thank you and have a grand day!!


----------



## sandyclaws

SoFloGirl said:


> Lovely reveals everyone has had. I've been lurking and admiring.
> 
> Had a little fun over the holiday weekend over at the Premium Outlets in Orlando, especially the one on Vineland, and the Florida Mall. Also picked up a MK wallet at the MK outlet and I got the carryall last month at Dillard's. Oh, and the flight bag was a steal from Dillard's at the Florida Mall.



woah woman!! you did awesome!!!! congrats on all your goodies ^_^


----------



## SoFloGirl

sandyclaws said:


> woah woman!! you did awesome!!!! congrats on all your goodies ^_^



Thanks so much!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Hi ladies! This is my first post. Long time stalker! Ha. Just wanted to share my outlet find today! Blue multi Madeline east/west satchel, it was a steal at $139!!


----------



## zaara10

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post. Long time stalker! Ha. Just wanted to share my outlet find today! Blue multi Madeline east/west satchel, it was a steal at $139!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633864



Great find! One of the prettiest blues around! Enjoy


----------



## SeattleGal93

zaara10 said:


> Great find! One of the prettiest blues around! Enjoy




Thanks!


----------



## Stazerd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check out what I just scored at the new TJMaxx in my town!  Yep! That's a NS Gunmetal Saff Tote you're looking at!  Squee!
> View attachment 2629874



How do u like it?  I walked away from it today at my TJMaxx and I think I'm regretting it


----------



## lula.petunia

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post. Long time stalker! Ha. Just wanted to share my outlet find today! Blue multi Madeline east/west satchel, it was a steal at $139!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633864



Gorgeous!  And what a great price!


----------



## CatePNW

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post. Long time stalker! Ha. Just wanted to share my outlet find today! Blue multi Madeline east/west satchel, it was a steal at $139!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633864


That's a pretty one!  I'm in WA too and have lurked here on and off for quite a while.  I'm jealous of your location and easy access to the factory stores....LOL!


----------



## paula3boys

CatePNW said:


> That's a pretty one!  I'm in WA too and have lurked here on and off for quite a while.  I'm jealous of your location and easy access to the factory stores....LOL!




I'm in WA too, near outlet


----------



## princess69

Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200


Congrats Sis. Love love love


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats Sis. Love love love


Thanks sis!


----------



## SeattleGal93

lula.petunia said:


> Gorgeous!  And what a great price!



Thanks! I couldn't leave it at the store for that price, ah! 



CatePNW said:


> That's a pretty one!  I'm in WA too and have lurked here on and off for quite a while.  I'm jealous of your location and easy access to the factory stores....LOL!



HA! I don't go to the outlet very much because of my work schedule, just happened to have the day off today and went by. So glad I did!


----------



## CatePNW

paula3boys said:


> I'm in WA too, near outlet


Thanks for rubbing it in!


----------



## Kmiller_41

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200




Beautiful! I really love the color of the hardware. Congrats!!


----------



## pbnjam

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200


Looks very pretty! I'm liking the color and hardware. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## princess69

Kmiller_41 said:


> Beautiful! I really love the color of the hardware. Congrats!!





pbnjam said:


> Looks very pretty! I'm liking the color and hardware. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!  The gunmetal hardware really is great on this bag.


----------



## GA Peach

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200


 

Congrats!  That bag is BANGIN'!!!


----------



## ShaNayNay

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200


 
GREAT COLOR!! Love that bag!! Are the straps fully adjustable?


----------



## princess69

GA Peach said:


> Congrats!  That bag is BANGIN'!!!


Thank you!  Exactly what I was looking for  - BANGIN'! 



ShaNayNay said:


> GREAT COLOR!! Love that bag!! Are the straps fully adjustable?


Thanks!  The straps seem to be adjustable but it's a tight fit so they're a little hard to adjust.  Fortunately the hole they're in works perfectly for me!


----------



## PamK

sandyclaws said:


> Ahhhh I love that color!!! I went to see that movie too!!! I had my love red Daily with me




Thanks so much! My husband loves aliens and monsters, and puts up with Coach, Louis V, etc. visits so...


----------



## gr8onteej

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200



That bag is NICE!


----------



## kcoach

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200




This is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200



The Fall Preview thread called this one a "Carlyle".  Is Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag the real name on the tag?  Whatever it's called, it's calling MY name!!


----------



## princess69

gr8onteej said:


> That bag is NICE!





kcoach said:


> This is so beautiful! Congrats!



Thanks ladies! 



Canderson22 said:


> The Fall Preview thread called this one a "Carlyle".  Is Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag the real name on the tag?  Whatever it's called, it's calling MY name!!


Yep that's the official name on the tag.  Get one!


----------



## MKB0925

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post. Long time stalker! Ha. Just wanted to share my outlet find today! Blue multi Madeline east/west satchel, it was a steal at $139!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633864



Gorgeous!


----------



## CoachMaven

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200




This is the bag I was eyeing on the Fall Preview thread!!!! OMG! I love it! Is it in stores, or did you have to order it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post. Long time stalker! Ha. Just wanted to share my outlet find today! Blue multi Madeline east/west satchel, it was a steal at $139!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633864


Gorgeooous! LOVE that color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200


Ooooo so pretty & new!!!


----------



## princess69

CoachMaven said:


> This is the bag I was eyeing on the Fall Preview thread!!!! OMG! I love it! Is it in stores, or did you have to order it?


It's not in stores yet but it is available to order.  Hope you get one!



BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo so pretty & new!!!


Thank you!


----------



## sandyclaws

PamK said:


> Thanks so much! My husband loves aliens and monsters, and puts up with Coach, Louis V, etc. visits so...




Hahaha I hear ya!! I fell asleep during the movie...shhhh don't tell! But it seems like I always fall asleep during 3D movies. Luckily I'm wearing those huge glasses so Hubby can't look over and see that I'm sleeping.


----------



## BonBonz

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200



Love, love the olive color, leather and hardware! Thanks for the pics! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## princess69

BonBonz said:


> Love, love the olive color, leather and hardware! Thanks for the pics! Enjoy your new bag!


Thanks BonBonz - you're always enabling me with DD pics!


----------



## lanta1999

My new fushia duffle kit for my color block duffle. I have been eyeing this for a long time and for $20 AND free shipping, I couldn't pass it up. I have only seen one duffle kit revealed before so thought I would show mine.? I got worried when I saw it was brass hardware because the duffle had silver but to me it looks fine. Excited to have two looks out of one bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stazerd said:


> How do u like it? I walked away from it today at my TJMaxx and I think I'm regretting it


 
(Sorry - just saw your comment)

I love the saffiano in the gunmetal.  I had the EW version at one point and sold it.  I'm happy I found it again.  Even though I usually prefer EW, there are times when a NS tote works out better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lanta1999 said:


> My new fushia duffle kit for my color block duffle. I have been eyeing this for a long time and for $20 AND free shipping, I couldn't pass it up. I have only seen one duffle kit revealed before so thought I would show mine.? I got worried when I saw it was brass hardware because the duffle had silver but to me it looks fine. Excited to have two looks out of one bag!


 
Cute!  Congrats!


----------



## middie girl

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200


Oh this is lovely! The hardware and color are gorgeous! Could you list the dimensions? and are the insides like a Phoebe? Thank you for the pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Found these at the outlet today.


 
Pretty!  Looks fresh and pretty for spring and summer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SoFloGirl said:


> Lovely reveals everyone has had. I've been lurking and admiring.
> 
> Had a little fun over the holiday weekend over at the Premium Outlets in Orlando, especially the one on Vineland, and the Florida Mall. Also picked up a MK wallet at the MK outlet and I got the carryall last month at Dillard's. Oh, and the flight bag was a steal from Dillard's at the Florida Mall.


 
Now that's my kind of fun!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post. Long time stalker! Ha. Just wanted to share my outlet find today! Blue multi Madeline east/west satchel, it was a steal at $139!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633864


 
Love this color.  Great price!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200


 
Very pretty!  What is the color of this one called? Congrats!


----------



## princess69

middie girl said:


> Oh this is lovely! The hardware and color are gorgeous! Could you list the dimensions? and are the insides like a Phoebe? Thank you for the pictures. Enjoy!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  What is the color of this one called? Congrats!



Thanks ladies!  The color is Olive Grey and dimensions are approx 14 x 11 x 6.  It's very similar to Phoebe - zippered compartment in middle & open compartments on both sides.


----------



## MaryBel

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post. Long time stalker! Ha. Just wanted to share my outlet find today! Blue multi Madeline east/west satchel, it was a steal at $139!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633864




Wow, what a deal! Congrats!
Twins! Love this bag. Yummy shades of blue.
I'm in WA too. My closest outlet is Tulalip.


----------



## SeattleGal93

MaryBel said:


> Wow, what a deal! Congrats!
> Twins! Love this bag. Yummy shades of blue.
> I'm in WA too. My closest outlet is Tulalip.




Yay bag twins!! I'm loving the color combo, nice change-up from my usual black or gray. Speaking of which, the black/gray combo is on FOS right now, soooo tempted! Lol!


----------



## MaryBel

SeattleGal93 said:


> Yay bag twins!! I'm loving the color combo, nice change-up from my usual black or gray. Speaking of which, the black/gray combo is on FOS right now, soooo tempted! Lol!




I have that one too! I got it soon after carrying my blue one (around January). I realized how much I loved it so got the gray. I think the gray is the perfect color, neutral but still fun. How much is it on FOS? I'm locked out so I can't see.


----------



## SeattleGal93

MaryBel said:


> I have that one too! I got it soon after carrying my blue one (around January). I realized how much I loved it so got the gray. I think the gray is the perfect color, neutral but still fun. How much is it on FOS? I'm locked out so I can't see.




It's $183! I ordered the Legacy Large Duffle in cognac this morning for $169, I've wanted that bag for so long, so I didn't hesitate to purchase. Debating now if I should go back in and get this one, too! Help! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

SeattleGal93 said:


> It's $183! I ordered the Legacy Large Duffle in cognac this morning for $169, I've wanted that bag for so long, so I didn't hesitate to purchase. Debating now if I should go back in and get this one, too! Help! Lol




That's a good price. I got mine for about $206 (when they were having the 50%+10%)
You can always return it if you don't like it.


Very nice choice on the duffle. Congrats!


----------



## jane

I'm in WA too, but over in Kitsap with two little girls, so a trip to the outlets is beyond inconvenient. Someday I'll make it there, when I block out a whole day of me time!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Madison Triple Turnlock Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 2634195
> 
> View attachment 2634196
> 
> View attachment 2634198
> 
> View attachment 2634200


Sis. I love love this bag. U did greatttttt


----------



## SeattleGal93

MaryBel said:


> That's a good price. I got mine for about $206 (when they were having the 50%+10%)
> You can always return it if you don't like it.
> 
> 
> Very nice choice on the duffle. Congrats!



Nice! You got a good deal, too. And thanks! I think my heart stopped when I saw the duffle listed, seems too good to be true. Can't wait to get it!



jane said:


> I'm in WA too, but over in Kitsap with two little girls, so a trip to the outlets is beyond inconvenient. Someday I'll make it there, when I block out a whole day of me time!



Yeah! You should have a girl's day out


----------



## pbnjam

lanta1999 said:


> My new fushia duffle kit for my color block duffle. I have been eyeing this for a long time and for $20 AND free shipping, I couldn't pass it up. I have only seen one duffle kit revealed before so thought I would show mine.? I got worried when I saw it was brass hardware because the duffle had silver but to me it looks fine. Excited to have two looks out of one bag!


Love this colorblock! I have this combo in a wristlet. Wish I had this duffle to match.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sis. I love love this bag. U did greatttttt


You're gonna love it too when you get one - from outlet or FOS of course!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> You're gonna love it too when you get one - from outlet or FOS of course!



Jaja. U know me wellllllll


----------



## zaara10

lanta1999 said:


> My new fushia duffle kit for my color block duffle. I have been eyeing this for a long time and for $20 AND free shipping, I couldn't pass it up. I have only seen one duffle kit revealed before so thought I would show mine.? I got worried when I saw it was brass hardware because the duffle had silver but to me it looks fine. Excited to have two looks out of one bag!



This looks awesome! The fuschia strap gives it an extra pop. I have this cb duffle & I love it so much!


----------



## Caspin22

My new love...Large Embellished Sophia in Putty. The leather on this bag is amazing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The clearance case at my Dillards was full when I stopped by today. And of course something came home with me, lol. 

I've been looking at this bag for awhile but passed on it during a recent 25% sale and the bag trade in event, but caved for 30% off. 

Here is the lovely EW Gingham Tote in Duck Egg. She's so pretty! 
View attachment 2635410


----------



## weirdlilwoman

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here is the lovely EW Gingham Tote in Duck Egg.




That is the strangest name for a color I have ever heard!


----------



## coachie mama

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The clearance case at my Dillards was full when I stopped by today. And of course something came home with me, lol.
> 
> I've been looking at this bag for awhile but passed on it during a recent 25% sale and the bag trade in event, but caved for 30% off.
> 
> Here is the lovely EW Gingham Tote in Duck Egg. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2635410



So pretty and fresh! love the color


----------



## middie girl

princess69 said:


> Thanks ladies!  The color is Olive Grey and dimensions are approx 14 x 11 x 6.  It's very similar to Phoebe - zippered compartment in middle & open compartments on both sides.


Thank you.


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The clearance case at my Dillards was full when I stopped by today. And of course something came home with me, lol.
> 
> I've been looking at this bag for awhile but passed on it during a recent 25% sale and the bag trade in event, but caved for 30% off.
> 
> Here is the lovely EW Gingham Tote in Duck Egg. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2635410



Love those!  I can't wait to see what you pair it with.  So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

weirdlilwoman said:


> That is the strangest name for a color I have ever heard!


 I know right?  I was expecting it to be robin's egg blue, or even the cornflower blue, but nope.  Duck Egg.  The color does have a bit more green in it, which leans it towards aqua. 



coachie mama said:


> So pretty and fresh! love the color


Thanks!  I think this will be a great bag for spring and summer.



bigal said:


> Love those!  I can't wait to see what you pair it with.  So pretty!


 Thanks!  It will be fun trying to figure that out.  And we all know I'll post pics when I do.  LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

princess69 said:


> Thanks ladies!  The color is Olive Grey and dimensions are approx 14 x 11 x 6.  It's very similar to Phoebe - zippered compartment in middle & open compartments on both sides.


 
Olive Grey - I like that!  

How do you like the strap across the middle?  I think that would drive me crazy and would discourage me from getting the bag.  But I do like the style and color. 

If you do mod shots, I'd love to see one.


----------



## Jesssh

weirdlilwoman said:


> That is the strangest name for a color I have ever heard!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I know right?  I was expecting it to be robin's egg blue, or even the cornflower blue, but nope.  Duck Egg.  The color does have a bit more green in it, which leans it towards aqua.



Duck egg colors:

http://www.theenglishgroup.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/11_Ducks.jpg

Looks like mallard to me.


----------



## GA Peach

"New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!


----------



## PamK

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!




Gorgeous color and style!! Congratulations!


----------



## frivofrugalista

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!



I die for this bag! Soo gorg in the BC. Congrats!


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Got this pretty vintage baby in the mail today!


----------



## kcoach

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!




Beautiful!


----------



## Wubbles

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!



Woooooow love it! Congrats!


----------



## GA Peach

PamK said:


> Gorgeous color and style!! Congratulations!


 


frivofrugalista said:


> I die for this bag! Soo gorg in the BC. Congrats!


 


kcoach said:


> Beautiful!


 


Wubbles said:


> Woooooow love it! Congrats!


 
Thanks Ladies!  ..........I'm gonna need to stay off eBay for a while!


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The clearance case at my Dillards was full when I stopped by today. And of course something came home with me, lol.
> 
> I've been looking at this bag for awhile but passed on it during a recent 25% sale and the bag trade in event, but caved for 30% off.
> 
> Here is the lovely EW Gingham Tote in Duck Egg. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2635410




This is so nice. It's so fresh and light to look at. Yes, you must model!


----------



## bigal

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!



Love that!  Cute little kisslocks!


----------



## CoachMaven

So I went to an antique mall today, and randomly and quite unexpectedly found this resort themed fish wristlet for $16. It matches my sea mist Daily Bag perfectly!! So cute!


----------



## joni80

Just got my (second) borough today at Macys for 25/25/10/20 off. My first white bag, and I love it.


----------



## LvoesBags

CoachMaven said:


> So I went to an antique mall today, and randomly and quite unexpectedly found this resort themed fish wristlet for $16. It matches my sea mist Daily Bag perfectly!! So cute!



Oh, I like this!! It's so cute and what a nice match..


----------



## BeachBagGal

joni80 said:


> Just got my (second) borough today at Macys for 25/25/10/20 off. My first white bag, and I love it.


Love it! Looks super cute with your dress!


----------



## Coconut lover

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!



Wow, I can't believe these can still be had and in perfect condition.  Beautiful!  Love the color


----------



## Vicieux Rose

CoachMaven said:


> So I went to an antique mall today, and randomly and quite unexpectedly found this resort themed fish wristlet for $16. It matches my sea mist Daily Bag perfectly!! So cute!


It's adorable!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!


Homie. I likkkkkie


----------



## joni80

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Looks super cute with your dress!



Thank you.


----------



## sandyclaws

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!




WOWZA!! What a beaut!!! That bag is gorgeous!! Twins I have the sand one and it's one of my HG bags!!! Enjoy


----------



## GA Peach

bigal said:


> Love that!  Cute little kisslocks!


 
I know, I love the kisslocks!  When I showed it to DH he said, "What's those things on the side?" 



Coconut lover said:


> Wow, I can't believe these can still be had and in perfect condition.  Beautiful!  Love the color


 
I couldn't believe it either.  It looks brand new like it was never used.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Homie. I likkkkkie


 
Thanks, GF!



sandyclaws said:


> WOWZA!! What a beaut!!! That bag is gorgeous!! Twins I have the sand one and it's one of my HG bags!!! Enjoy


 
Yes!  It was your mod shot last week that made me think about this bag again so off to eBay I went.  Thanks Girl!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Black Cherry Legacy Archival Zip Top Satchel arrived in perfect condition!


That.Is.Beautiful.  Great score! 



Vicieux Rose said:


> Got this pretty vintage baby in the mail today!


Classy, classic and beautiful.  Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CoachMaven said:


> So I went to an antique mall today, and randomly and quite unexpectedly found this resort themed fish wristlet for $16. It matches my sea mist Daily Bag perfectly!! So cute!


What a great find at the antique mall!  I love how well it goes with your Daily Bag - and the key fob as well.  They were all made for each other.



joni80 said:


> Just got my (second) borough today at Macys for 25/25/10/20 off. My first white bag, and I love it.


 
Awesome score on your Borough!  Love the classic black/white combo.  Timeless.


----------



## Coconut lover

Thanks to CforC09 noting that the bonded totes (meaning more than 1) were out the outlets.

I went back to the outlets looking for bonded totes. 

First pic is the Lizard BT in fawn.  Definitely a neutral and seems to go with most of my clothes.  The fawn color is more taupe than shows in the photo, due to sunset lighting.  Keeping this bag for sure. 

The python bonded tote in blush which I found Friday night and thought was a fluke, is more designed IMO, so I still decide on this one.  I love it, but I think the fawn is probably going to get a lot more use.


----------



## arret77

Coconut lover said:


> Thanks to CforC09 noting that the bonded totes (meaning more than 1) were out the outlets.
> 
> I went back to the outlets looking for bonded totes.
> 
> First pic is the Lizard BT in fawn.  Definitely a neutral and seems to go with most of my clothes.  The fawn color is more taupe than shows in the photo, due to sunset lighting.  Keeping this bag for sure.
> 
> The python bonded tote in blush which I found Friday night and thought was a fluke, is more designed IMO, so I still decide on this one.  I love it, but I think the fawn is probably going to get a lot more use.


I really love it in fawn! Nice find! I need to check to see if my outlet has them.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coconut lover said:


> Thanks to CforC09 noting that the bonded totes (meaning more than 1) were out the outlets.
> 
> I went back to the outlets looking for bonded totes.
> 
> First pic is the Lizard BT in fawn.  Definitely a neutral and seems to go with most of my clothes.  The fawn color is more taupe than shows in the photo, due to sunset lighting.  Keeping this bag for sure.
> 
> The python bonded tote in blush which I found Friday night and thought was a fluke, is more designed IMO, so I still decide on this one.  I love it, but I think the fawn is probably going to get a lot more use.


 
You are welcome and that first one MIGHT should come home with me 
Congrats lady


----------



## jenn805

Outlet purchase this weekend


----------



## walk-unafraid

Studded Flight Wrislets.  So much love for these.


----------



## lula.petunia

walk-unafraid said:


> Studded Flight Wrislets.  So much love for these.



Love these!


----------



## MKB0925

jenn805 said:


> Outlet purchase this weekend
> 
> View attachment 2638034



Very pretty!


----------



## jenn805

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks


----------



## BeachBagGal

walk-unafraid said:


> Studded Flight Wrislets.  So much love for these.


Love those studs!


----------



## Caspin22

Coconut lover said:


> Thanks to CforC09 noting that the bonded totes (meaning more than 1) were out the outlets.
> 
> I went back to the outlets looking for bonded totes.
> 
> First pic is the Lizard BT in fawn.  Definitely a neutral and seems to go with most of my clothes.  The fawn color is more taupe than shows in the photo, due to sunset lighting.  Keeping this bag for sure.
> 
> The python bonded tote in blush which I found Friday night and thought was a fluke, is more designed IMO, so I still decide on this one.  I love it, but I think the fawn is probably going to get a lot more use.




So pretty!!  Of the three outlets in my area, one of them got a bunch of these bonded totes in a few months ago, and the other two never got any. Might have to go look again - seems they are making a comeback.


----------



## jenn805

New wallet, from lord and taylor


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> So pretty!!  Of the three outlets in my area, one of them got a bunch of these bonded totes in a few months ago, and the other two never got any. Might have to go look again - seems they are making a comeback.



If you are referring to Chandler, they do still have several in the one with the pink python trim. I was just there Saturday,.


----------



## sandyclaws

I'm super happy with new goodies!!! Thanks to some amazing friends for selling me these gorgeous bags!!! 

1) Daily Shoulder Bag in Silt (she's sitting in top of Love Red DSB) 
& 
2) Preston (regular size) in Sea Mist!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Python Embossed Sophia NWOT.


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> If you are referring to Chandler, they do still have several in the one with the pink python trim. I was just there Saturday,.




Weird. I was at Chandler last week and the week before and they had none. (I'm actually there once or twice every week, lol).  There were none on display, anyway. Anthem got a buttload of them months ago.


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> I'm super happy with new goodies!!! Thanks to some amazing friends for selling me these gorgeous bags!!!
> 
> 1) Daily Shoulder Bag in Silt (she's sitting in top of Love Red DSB)
> &
> 2) Preston (regular size) in Sea Mist!!
> 
> View attachment 2638260
> 
> View attachment 2638261


Love those bags! Can't wait to see the mod shots!


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> Weird. I was at Chandler last week and the week before and they had none. (I'm actually there once or twice every week, lol).  There were none on display, anyway. Anthem got a buttload of them months ago.



You go that often?? Oh, we need to keep in touch, lol! I try to get there once a month, but it just depends on how busy I am. Now that I am off from work for the Summer, I plan on visiting more often.


----------



## sugarbump

sandyclaws said:


> I'm super happy with new goodies!!! Thanks to some amazing friends for selling me these gorgeous bags!!!
> 
> 1) Daily Shoulder Bag in Silt (she's sitting in top of Love Red DSB)
> &
> 2) Preston (regular size) in Sea Mist!!
> 
> View attachment 2638260
> 
> View attachment 2638261




I love that elephant fob!


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> You go that often?? Oh, we need to keep in touch, lol! I try to get there once a month, but it just depends on how busy I am. Now that I am off from work for the Summer, I plan on visiting more often.




I live in Gilbert so it's only 10 or 15 minutes from my house. I also work up north, about a 15 minute drive from Anthem. Dangerous!  Only the Glendale location is really out of the way, so I don't hit that one very often. Let me know next time you're headed to Chandler and maybe we can meet up!


----------



## SoFloGirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that's my kind of fun!  Congrats!


Sorry I missed this! Thank you! Really enjoying them.


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> I live in Gilbert so it's only 10 or 15 minutes from my house. I also work up north, about a 15 minute drive from Anthem. Dangerous!  Only the Glendale location is really out of the way, so I don't hit that one very often. Let me know next time you're headed to Chandler and maybe we can meet up!



I am about 20 min from the Chandler location, we should sometime


----------



## ralewi

Coconut lover said:


> Thanks to CforC09 noting that the bonded totes (meaning more than 1) were out the outlets.
> 
> I went back to the outlets looking for bonded totes.
> 
> First pic is the Lizard BT in fawn. Definitely a neutral and seems to go with most of my clothes. The fawn color is more taupe than shows in the photo, due to sunset lighting. Keeping this bag for sure.
> 
> The python bonded tote in blush which I found Friday night and thought was a fluke, is more designed IMO, so I still decide on this one. I love it, but I think the fawn is probably going to get a lot more use.


 love both of them


----------



## ralewi

walk-unafraid said:


> Studded Flight Wrislets. So much love for these.


I love these, so cute.  I recently bought my first flight wristlet and love it.  They hold so much.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Haven't been on tpf in a while. I found these beauties and wanted to share my loves....plume phoebe, chestnut phoebe & a croc iPad clutch for a STEAL ($45) at the outlet!! I'm going to use the croc iPad case as a day clutch. I'm obsessed with these bags & may be bag content for awhile  Pic.....


----------



## SoFloGirl

Shoebaglady said:


> Haven't been on tpf in a while. I found these beauties and wanted to share my loves....plume phoebe, chestnut phoebe & a croc iPad clutch for a STEAL ($45) at the outlet!! I'm going to use the croc iPad case as a day clutch. I'm obsessed with these bags & may be bag content for awhile  Pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639245


Lovely; congrats on your beauties!


----------



## sandyclaws

Shoebaglady said:


> Haven't been on tpf in a while. I found these beauties and wanted to share my loves....plume phoebe, chestnut phoebe & a croc iPad clutch for a STEAL ($45) at the outlet!! I'm going to use the croc iPad case as a day clutch. I'm obsessed with these bags & may be bag content for awhile  Pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639245




Amazin!!! That plum phoebe looks TDF!! You did great and hopefully happy for awhile ^_^ it's nice to have that feeling of content. Now which one to use first is the question!!


----------



## jenn805

Shoebaglady said:


> Haven't been on tpf in a while. I found these beauties and wanted to share my loves....plume phoebe, chestnut phoebe & a croc iPad clutch for a STEAL ($45) at the outlet!! I'm going to use the croc iPad case as a day clutch. I'm obsessed with these bags & may be bag content for awhile  Pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639245



Love the phoebes, did you get them at an outlet?


----------



## henrylove

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Looks super cute with your dress!


How do you stack so many coupons...my Macys does not allow this ...nice buy  Whoops meant to post to original .


----------



## lurkernomore

Shoebaglady said:


> Haven't been on tpf in a while. I found these beauties and wanted to share my loves....plume phoebe, chestnut phoebe & a croc iPad clutch for a STEAL ($45) at the outlet!! I'm going to use the croc iPad case as a day clutch. I'm obsessed with these bags & may be bag content for awhile  Pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639245




nice haul....and "bag content" sounds so Zen - enjoy!


----------



## joni80

henrylove said:


> How do you stack so many coupons...my Macys does not allow this ...nice buy  Whoops meant to post to original .



Thought you were asking me. When I was there, there were extra 25% off sale price,  and the computer automatically showed the 25/25 price without entering a coupin code, then the SA gave me a 10% off for a dirt spot on the bottom of the bag. Since I opened a Macys card on that day, I will receive another 20% off on my billing statement. So actually the SA did not really "stack" the coupon.


----------



## Shoebaglady

SoFloGirl said:


> Lovely; congrats on your beauties!



Thank you!! 



sandyclaws said:


> Amazin!!! That plum phoebe looks TDF!! You did great and hopefully happy for awhile ^_^ it's nice to have that feeling of content. Now which one to use first is the question!!



Thanks!! As collectors, that 'content' feeling doesn't happen often so I have to enjoy this fleeting moment  I moved into plume as soon as I got home!  I'm finding it hard to move out


----------



## Shoebaglady

jenn805 said:


> Love the phoebes, did you get them at an outlet?



thank you!! Yes, I purchased all of this at the outlet.  The outlet is closer to my house than the boutique so I purchase almost all of my bags and slgs there 



lurkernomore said:


> nice haul....and "bag content" sounds so Zen - enjoy!



Thank you!!!  Feeling bag content is a rare moment for me.....very zen!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Picked this pretty Coach Madeline E/W in Parchment up at my local military base. It was all alone in the clearance section. $78.94. I was surprised that it came with a dust bag, too.


----------



## Uthra11

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked this pretty Coach Madeline E/W in Parchment up at my local military base. It was all alone in the clearance section. $78.94. I was surprised that it came with a dust bag, too.




That's a steal!!! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked this pretty Coach Madeline E/W in Parchment up at my local military base. It was all alone in the clearance section. $78.94. I was surprised that it came with a dust bag, too.


Wow what a deal! Nice bag!


----------



## sandyclaws

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked this pretty Coach Madeline E/W in Parchment up at my local military base. It was all alone in the clearance section. $78.94. I was surprised that it came with a dust bag, too.




Holy moley!!! What a gorgeous bag!! Congrats on the great price


----------



## ArmyWife12

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked this pretty Coach Madeline E/W in Parchment up at my local military base. It was all alone in the clearance section. $78.94. I was surprised that it came with a dust bag, too.



Gotta love the PX! I got a Penelope there on clearance for a great price. Congrats it's beautiful!


----------



## SeattleGal93

My large cognac duffle has arrived! She wasn't wrapped very well, possibly was a return I guess. But I don't notice anything wrong with the bag, so I'm happy! She's so slouchy and smooshy, LOVE!  

I also got the flat card case in love red!


----------



## ArmyWife12

SeattleGal93 said:


> My large cognac duffle has arrived! She wasn't wrapped very well, possibly was a return I guess. But I don't notice anything wrong with the bag, so I'm happy! She's so slouchy and smooshy, LOVE!
> 
> I also got the flat card case in love red!
> 
> View attachment 2640433
> View attachment 2640434



Beautiful!  Both colors are great!


----------



## ArmyWife12

My new studded leather wrap bracelet arrived last week and I love it! The color is hot orange. It's a beautiful color and looks great with so many outfits!


----------



## jenn805

I have been a little coach crazy lately
I have been searching for this phoebe, and finally found it


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My cobalt Kimberly arrived yesterday. She's HUGE! I knew she was big but wow....I wasn't quite prepared for it. Snipping tags now and moving in! Love her! 
Here are pics!




She was wrapped up and in a plastic bag. I'd removed bag at this point.




Pretty canary lining!




With flash




Without


----------



## henrylove

joni80 said:


> Thought you were asking me. When I was there, there were extra 25% off sale price,  and the computer automatically showed the 25/25 price without entering a coupin code, then the SA gave me a 10% off for a dirt spot on the bottom of the bag. Since I opened a Macys card on that day, I will receive another 20% off on my billing statement. So actually the SA did not really "stack" the coupon.



Oh I think it is great and the bag is lovely...congrats!


----------



## joni80

iNeedCoffee said:


> My cobalt Kimberly arrived yesterday. She's HUGE! I knew she was big but wow....I wasn't quite prepared for it. Snipping tags now and moving in! Love her!
> Here are pics!
> 
> View attachment 2640684
> 
> 
> She was wrapped up and in a plastic bag. I'd removed bag at this point.
> 
> View attachment 2640686
> 
> 
> Pretty canary lining!
> 
> View attachment 2640688
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2640689
> 
> 
> Without



Hey twins! Lovely bag! Do you love her a bit more knowing now she's a pilot bag? (I do)


----------



## iNeedCoffee

joni80 said:


> Hey twins! Lovely bag! Do you love her a bit more knowing now she's a pilot bag? (I do)



I never understood what a pilot bag was until I did some research on them. I think it's kinda cool that our girls were sort of like guinea....um......cows. (?) 

I wonder how many pilot Kimberlies were produced.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked this pretty Coach Madeline E/W in Parchment up at my local military base. It was all alone in the clearance section. $78.94. I was surprised that it came with a dust bag, too.



What a steal! She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## walk-unafraid

ralewi said:


> I love these, so cute.  I recently bought my first flight wristlet and love it.  They hold so much.



I like them even better than I thought I would.  IMHO, they're the best wristlet Coach has made since the turnlock capacity wristlet.


----------



## princess69

iNeedCoffee said:


> My cobalt Kimberly arrived yesterday. She's HUGE! I knew she was big but wow....I wasn't quite prepared for it. Snipping tags now and moving in! Love her!
> Here are pics!
> 
> View attachment 2640684
> 
> 
> She was wrapped up and in a plastic bag. I'd removed bag at this point.
> 
> View attachment 2640686
> 
> 
> Pretty canary lining!
> 
> View attachment 2640688
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2640689
> 
> 
> Without


Gorgeous color & bag!  What size bag would you compare this to - I didn't order because I was concerned she was on the small side.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> My cobalt Kimberly arrived yesterday. She's HUGE! I knew she was big but wow....I wasn't quite prepared for it. Snipping tags now and moving in! Love her!
> Here are pics!
> 
> View attachment 2640684
> 
> 
> She was wrapped up and in a plastic bag. I'd removed bag at this point.
> 
> View attachment 2640686
> 
> 
> Pretty canary lining!
> 
> View attachment 2640688
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2640689
> 
> 
> Without


Congrats lady


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Gorgeous color & bag!  What size bag would you compare this to - I didn't order because I was concerned she was on the small side.


This on size


----------



## BeachBagGal

Oooo what a pretty color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

princess69 said:


> Gorgeous color & bag!  What size bag would you compare this to - I didn't order because I was concerned she was on the small side.



Thank you!! I got really busy and wasn't able to reply earlier, I'm sorry! I took a picture comparing my 3 biggest bags. Kimberly is a little smaller than my large Lizard Maddie,  and a little longer than my regular Phoebe. 
She's not small...lol.

Kimberly is 15 3/4" L  9 1/2" H 6" W


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats lady



Thank you, C4C!


----------



## jane

My new Legacy carnelian archival Rambler, I LOVE her. I always wanted one in 2012 but waited for a lower price on the bay. This one was NWT! And I love this color, I feel like it was underappreciated compared to ultraviolet and fuchsia but to me it's just a stunning red-orange.


----------



## CatePNW

jane said:


> My new Legacy carnelian archival Rambler, I LOVE her. I always wanted one in 2012 but waited for a lower price on the bay. This one was NWT! And I love this color, I feel like it was underappreciated compared to ultraviolet and fuchsia but to me it's just a stunning red-orange.


Very nice, looks compact, yet roomy!  And I love all those colored leather tags!


----------



## frivofrugalista

jane said:


> My new Legacy carnelian archival Rambler, I LOVE her. I always wanted one in 2012 but waited for a lower price on the bay. This one was NWT! And I love this color, I feel like it was underappreciated compared to ultraviolet and fuchsia but to me it's just a stunning red-orange.



I've always loved carnelian. Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Very nice, looks compact, yet roomy!  And I love all those colored leather tags!


Love this bag!


----------



## FashionNewby14

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked this pretty Coach Madeline E/W in Parchment up at my local military base. It was all alone in the clearance section. $78.94. I was surprised that it came with a dust bag, too.




Beautiful and a steal!  Congrats!


----------



## miumiu14038

http://prntscr.com/3pth3e
http://prntscr.com/3pthgy
http://prntscr.com/3ptm60

(I WAS UNABLE POST A PHOTO HERE. BUT SHOW THEM IN LINK)

DESPERATELY NEED YOUR ADVISE

i am scratching my head, i cant decide which for casual use ie. going grocery, going casual breakfast/lunch/dinner that suit my look and 'is-my-bag',  Micheal Kors medium (Brown) ? Coach Madison Minetta (Tan colour) ? or Coach Riley (Red) ?  all crossbody fit in my must-carry items : 7" pad, long wallet & stylish camera. i desperately need your precious advise please !!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thank you!! I got really busy and wasn't able to reply earlier, I'm sorry! I took a picture comparing my 3 biggest bags. Kimberly is a little smaller than my large Lizard Maddie,  and a little longer than my regular Phoebe.
> She's not small...lol.
> 
> Kimberly is 15 3/4" L  9 1/2" H 6" W


 

Thank you - maybe they will be at the pre sale for me to touch and feel lololol


----------



## princess69

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thank you!! I got really busy and wasn't able to reply earlier, I'm sorry! I took a picture comparing my 3 biggest bags. Kimberly is a little smaller than my large Lizard Maddie,  and a little longer than my regular Phoebe.
> She's not small...lol.
> 
> Kimberly is 15 3/4" L  9 1/2" H 6" W


Thanks for the comparison pic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

miumiu14038 said:


> http://prntscr.com/3pth3e
> http://prntscr.com/3pthgy
> http://prntscr.com/3ptm60
> 
> (I WAS UNABLE POST A PHOTO HERE. BUT SHOW THEM IN LINK)
> 
> DESPERATELY NEED YOUR ADVISE
> 
> i am scratching my head, i cant decide which for casual use ie. going grocery, going casual breakfast/lunch/dinner that suit my look and 'is-my-bag',  Micheal Kors medium (Brown) ? Coach Madison Minetta (Tan colour) ? or Coach Riley (Red) ?  all crossbody fit in my must-carry items : 7" pad, long wallet & stylish camera. i desperately need your precious advise please !!!!


I can't speak about the Coach bags because I don't own them, but I do have the MK one and love it. I like that the strap is adjustable and can also be used as a clutch if you want (I love multi-purpose bags!). The other 2 bags probably are a bit roomier than the MK one? They are all nice bags so you can't go wrong!


----------



## firstclasscoach

jane said:


> My new Legacy carnelian archival Rambler, I LOVE her. I always wanted one in 2012 but waited for a lower price on the bay. This one was NWT! And I love this color, I feel like it was underappreciated compared to ultraviolet and fuchsia but to me it's just a stunning red-orange.




I LOVE Legacy Archival Ramblers.  I have an original black rambler and Black Cherry & Bright Coral LARs.  But I want to collect them all!  Glad you found a good price.  Whenever I search for them, they are priced too high.


----------



## jane

It was impossible to find a new carnelian one under $200. This one was $219. There's one still listed at $299, it's been there since February. I doubt anyone will bite, who knows. The cognac one on the bay is $299 too


----------



## jenn805

jenn805 said:


> I have been a little coach crazy lately
> I have been searching for this phoebe, and finally found it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640559



So my phoebe arrived today, crazy I just ordered it yesterday the color isn't exactly what I expected


----------



## Pursalina

jenn805 said:


> So my phoebe arrived today, crazy I just ordered it yesterday the color isn't exactly what I expected


I'm sorry it isn't love for you! What's the color like? Is it very different from the DD?


----------



## jenn805

Pursalina said:


> I'm sorry it isn't love for you! What's the color like? Is it very different from the DD?



It just serms very plain to me, and a dull color, I wish it wasn't pebbled leather:thumbdown:


----------



## miumiu14038

> I can't speak about the Coach bags because I don't own them, but I do have the MK one and love it. I like that the strap is adjustable and can also be used as a clutch if you want (I love multi-purpose bags!). The other 2 bags probably are a bit roomier than the MK one? They are all nice bags so you can't go wrong!



THANK YOU so much Beachbaggal !! Your advise had make up my mind, is good advise indeed.


----------



## ZSP

miumiu14038 said:


> http://prntscr.com/3pth3e
> http://prntscr.com/3pthgy
> http://prntscr.com/3ptm60
> 
> (I WAS UNABLE POST A PHOTO HERE. BUT SHOW THEM IN LINK)
> 
> DESPERATELY NEED YOUR ADVISE
> 
> i am scratching my head, i cant decide which for casual use ie. going grocery, going casual breakfast/lunch/dinner that suit my look and 'is-my-bag',  Micheal Kors medium (Brown) ? Coach Madison Minetta (Tan colour) ? or Coach Riley (Red) ?  all crossbody fit in my must-carry items : 7" pad, long wallet & stylish camera. i desperately need your precious advise please !!!!



I like bag #2!  I think it goes easily from casual to a dressier evening occasion and I love the length of the crossbody strap.

Good luck choosing one.


----------



## Stazerd

Yay for Macy's FF sale.  My Madison Silt Hobo at a great price!  How do I get it to slouch?


----------



## Sarah03

Stazerd said:


> Yay for Macy's FF sale.  My Madison Silt Hobo at a great price!  How do I get it to slouch?




Isn't Macy's wonderful?  Love the hobo!  I loaded mine up with the stuff I normally carry & hung it over a door handle. It's still a little stiff, but I think they soften with use. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2642311


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 2642312

My FOS goodies!  DP Phoebe & the hot pink gathered wallet!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2642312
> 
> My FOS goodies!  DP Phoebe & the hot pink gathered wallet!




Twins on Dp phoebe and the wallet is amazing&#128525;


----------



## jenn805

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2642312
> 
> My FOS goodies!  DP Phoebe & the hot pink gathered wallet!



Love the wallet


----------



## Sarah03

Thanks zakksmommy & Jenn!  I'm excited about these. I've been waiting to find the hot pink wallet at a good price. They were all around $150 on eBay - ridiculous!


----------



## sugarbump

Stazerd said:


> Yay for Macy's FF sale.  My Madison Silt Hobo at a great price!  How do I get it to slouch?




Ditto Sarah03, except I put a few water bottles in it. The stuff I bring on a daily basis isn't as heavy so I thought I'd nudge the slouch along


----------



## Caspin22

Stazerd said:


> Yay for Macy's FF sale.  My Madison Silt Hobo at a great price!  How do I get it to slouch?




Add some weight and hang from a doorknob. Cans of soup work well!  It will soften and slouch quickly.


----------



## CatePNW

Stazerd said:


> Yay for Macy's FF sale.  My Madison Silt Hobo at a great price!  How do I get it to slouch?


Nice!  Funny, I carried that around my Macy's yesterday, it was in the clearance section.  I love the color Silt, but I didn't buy the bag.  Even with 25% off the clearance price, it was cheaper to order from Macy's online.  I bet if I really was going to purchase it, the SA would be able to adjust the price.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2629313
> 
> Pink ruby sullivan hobo



Love, love, love this bag I have been wanting something in this color. Is the inside tan and how big is the outside pocket.


----------



## BeachBagGal

miumiu14038 said:


> THANK YOU so much Beachbaggal !! Your advise had make up my mind, is good advise indeed.


Yay-Sounds good! What color?


----------



## Coconut lover

nm


----------



## jenn805

Im so excited about this bag
just ordered through jax


----------



## BeachBagGal

jenn805 said:


> Im so excited about this bag
> just ordered through jax
> 
> View attachment 2643059


Oooo such a sexy color!


----------



## jenn805

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo such a sexy color!



Thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Im so excited about this bag
> just ordered through jax
> 
> View attachment 2643059


 
What's the color name?


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What's the color name?



I think gold metallic
The style number is 32397


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> I think gold metallic
> The style number is 32397


 
Thanks!


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Im so excited about this bag
> 
> just ordered through jax
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643059




Congrats! This is a beauty! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Kmiller_41

Some little goodies from Macy's F&F sale 
Coach Open Oval Ring in silver and gold.


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Some little goodies from Macy's F&F sale
> Coach Open Oval Ring in silver and gold.
> View attachment 2643183
> View attachment 2643184



Pretty
 and I like your nailpolish


----------



## princess69

jenn805 said:


> Im so excited about this bag
> just ordered through jax
> 
> View attachment 2643059


That's gorgeous!  Is it a small or regular size Phoebe?


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Pretty
> and I like your nailpolish




Thank you! The nailpolosh is OPI Pink-ing of you


----------



## jenn805

princess69 said:


> That's gorgeous!  Is it a small or regular size Phoebe?



Small


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kmiller_41 said:


> Some little goodies from Macy's F&F sale
> Coach Open Oval Ring in silver and gold.
> View attachment 2643183
> View attachment 2643184


Pretty rings! They look good w/ your nails.


----------



## Kmiller_41

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty rings! They look good w/ your nails.




Thanks!


----------



## princess69

Kmiller_41 said:


> Some little goodies from Macy's F&F sale
> Coach Open Oval Ring in silver and gold.
> View attachment 2643183
> View attachment 2643184


Silver jewelry & pink polish - 2 of my favs!  Congrats on your ring!


----------



## CoachMaven

jane said:


> My new Legacy carnelian archival Rambler, I LOVE her. I always wanted one in 2012 but waited for a lower price on the bay. This one was NWT! And I love this color, I feel like it was underappreciated compared to ultraviolet and fuchsia but to me it's just a stunning red-orange.



I already congratulated you in the Rambler clubhouse on this one, but this is making me want to pull mine out and use it!


----------



## Kmiller_41

princess69 said:


> Silver jewelry & pink polish - 2 of my favs!  Congrats on your ring!




Thank you!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I just got my second and third men's Bleecker weekend bags. The graphite one is from FOS and the lime one was a steal on eBay. I've had the ocean one since last fall.  I love these! I paired them with coordinating VB totes and other accesories.


----------



## LvoesBags

never_wear_it_t said:


> I just got my second and third men's Bleecker weekend bags. The graphite one is from FOS and the lime one was a steal on eBay. I've had the ocean one since last fall.  I love these! I paired them with coordinating VB totes and other accesories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643426



I love all the color!


----------



## bigal

never_wear_it_t said:


> I just got my second and third men's Bleecker weekend bags. The graphite one is from FOS and the lime one was a steal on eBay. I've had the ocean one since last fall.  I love these! I paired them with coordinating VB totes and other accesories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643426



I love those Bleeker bags.  Are they heavy?  Do you use them for travel or use them daily?  I love the lime, that is an awesome color...who am I kidding, they are all gorgeous.  Love them with your coordinating bags too!


----------



## vesperholly

Finally! Snagged a matching floral passport holder from my outlet store after it randomly disappeared from FOS! Here it is with the matching wallet that I will take on my European vacation:






Something a little weird though ... if I try to open the holder flat, the lining material doesn't follow the canvas smoothly. It creates a gap, and the holder doesn't stay open. I didn't look at any other holders, just grabbed this one and ran! Do they normally do that or should I trek back to the outlet to get a better one? Here's a picture but it's hard to see:


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

vesperholly said:


> Finally! Snagged a matching floral passport holder from my outlet store after it randomly disappeared from FOS! Here it is with the matching wallet that I will take on my European vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something a little weird though ... if I try to open the holder flat, the lining material doesn't follow the canvas smoothly. It creates a gap, and the holder doesn't stay open. I didn't look at any other holders, just grabbed this one and ran! Do they normally do that or should I trek back to the outlet to get a better one? Here's a picture but it's hard to see:




It's probably just the nature of the material. I have had wallets that do that too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

vesperholly said:


> Finally! Snagged a matching floral passport holder from my outlet store after it randomly disappeared from FOS! Here it is with the matching wallet that I will take on my European vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something a little weird though ... if I try to open the holder flat, the lining material doesn't follow the canvas smoothly. It creates a gap, and the holder doesn't stay open. I didn't look at any other holders, just grabbed this one and ran! Do they normally do that or should I trek back to the outlet to get a better one? Here's a picture but it's hard to see:


Very cute! That'll be fun for your trip!


----------



## vesperholly

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> It's probably just the nature of the material. I have had wallets that do that too.



OK thanks! I thought it was really weird - when you open past 90 degrees, the lining material goes so tight it feels like it might snap!

I still might call the outlet and see if the other ones are better. There were at least 15 on the display on Monday, and it's only 20 minutes away.


----------



## WNYsketch

Today is my 30th birthday and being that I am hard to shop for, my parents asked me what bigger gift I would like since I have helped them a lot this year. Just so happened that day I was looking at the Madison Saffiano N/S in Bronze which is on sale on Zappos. My friend who works for Zappos has F&F coupons so my parents were more than happy with getting exactly what I wanted for a great price.

I am a Saff tote addict now, but I love the subtle hardware differences between the Madison and regular line. This bronze and my gunmetal saff are going to be my "fancy neutrals" from now on.


----------



## vesperholly

WNYsketch said:


> Today is my 30th birthday and being that I am hard to shop for, my parents asked me what bigger gift I would like since I have helped them a lot this year. Just so happened that day I was looking at the Madison Saffiano N/S in Bronze which is on sale on Zappos. My friend who works for Zappos has F&F coupons so my parents were more than happy with getting exactly what I wanted for a great price.
> 
> I am a Saff tote addict now, but I love the subtle hardware differences between the Madison and regular line. This bronze and my gunmetal saff are going to be my "fancy neutrals" from now on.



Happy birthday! That bronze is GORGEOUS!


----------



## BeachBagGal

WNYsketch said:


> Today is my 30th birthday and being that I am hard to shop for, my parents asked me what bigger gift I would like since I have helped them a lot this year. Just so happened that day I was looking at the Madison Saffiano N/S in Bronze which is on sale on Zappos. My friend who works for Zappos has F&F coupons so my parents were more than happy with getting exactly what I wanted for a great price.
> 
> I am a Saff tote addict now, but I love the subtle hardware differences between the Madison and regular line. This bronze and my gunmetal saff are going to be my "fancy neutrals" from now on.


artyhat: Happy b-day!!! Great b-day gift! Loving that color - so shimmery & pretty!


----------



## Apelila

I found this goodie at the outlet today...I think it is one of the delete from the Coach store, I like the style,texture,and the rosegold color I really scored with this wallet very nice piece to add in my SLG collection Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

jenn805 said:


> Im so excited about this bag
> 
> just ordered through jax
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643059




Jenn, how many more Phoebe colors are available through JAX? Do you know if this beauty had any plans to make an appearance in boutiques? I've been kinda disappointed since the rumors of a Blue Lacquer Phoebe still haven't come true :-/


----------



## Pursalina

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Jenn, how many more Phoebe colors are available through JAX? Do you know if this beauty had any plans to make an appearance in boutiques? I've been kinda disappointed since the rumors of a Blue Lacquer Phoebe still haven't come true :-/


The lacquer blue phoebe is available. I don't know about jax, but some dept stores carry it. Check out the phoebe clubhouse for more intel, I don't remember the store (macys?) and there's also a pic somewhere. It looks gorgeous and comes with silver hardware! Good luck!


----------



## jenn805

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Jenn, how many more Phoebe colors are available through JAX? Do you know if this beauty had any plans to make an appearance in boutiques? I've been kinda disappointed since the rumors of a Blue Lacquer Phoebe still haven't come true :-/




The blue lacquer phoebe is available at Nordstrom
I saw it online yesterday. And its in sale right now


----------



## jenn805

Apelila said:


> I found this goodie at the outlet today...I think it is one of the delete from the Coach store, I like the style,texture,and the rosegold color I really scored with this wallet very nice piece to add in my SLG collection Thank you for letting me share.



I love this color. : )


----------



## frivofrugalista

WNYsketch said:


> Today is my 30th birthday and being that I am hard to shop for, my parents asked me what bigger gift I would like since I have helped them a lot this year. Just so happened that day I was looking at the Madison Saffiano N/S in Bronze which is on sale on Zappos. My friend who works for Zappos has F&F coupons so my parents were more than happy with getting exactly what I wanted for a great price.
> 
> I am a Saff tote addict now, but I love the subtle hardware differences between the Madison and regular line. This bronze and my gunmetal saff are going to be my "fancy neutrals" from now on.



Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

WNYsketch said:


> Today is my 30th birthday and being that I am hard to shop for, my parents asked me what bigger gift I would like since I have helped them a lot this year. Just so happened that day I was looking at the Madison Saffiano N/S in Bronze which is on sale on Zappos. My friend who works for Zappos has F&F coupons so my parents were more than happy with getting exactly what I wanted for a great price.
> 
> I am a Saff tote addict now, but I love the subtle hardware differences between the Madison and regular line. This bronze and my gunmetal saff are going to be my "fancy neutrals" from now on.


Happy Birthday! partyhat:

Lovely purse, enjoy it.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

bigal said:


> I love those Bleeker bags.  Are they heavy?  Do you use them for travel or use them daily?  I love the lime, that is an awesome color...who am I kidding, they are all gorgeous.  Love them with your coordinating bags too!



They are a little heavy.  I will use them for travel.  They're much too big for everyday, at least for me.  I got the lime for $99 + shipping!


----------



## carinas

My new Small Christie in Soapstone


----------



## Pursalina

never_wear_it_t said:


> They are a little heavy.  I will use them for travel.  They're much too big for everyday, at least for me.  I got the lime for $99 + shipping!


Great deal! Congrats!


----------



## Pursalina

carinas said:


> My new Small Christie in Soapstone


Classy! I love soapstone! I've never seen this bag in this color.


----------



## carinas

Pursalina said:


> Classy! I love soapstone! I've never seen this bag in this color.



Thank You! I never considered that color but when I saw it in Macy's I was immediately sold.
Same bag in Lacquer Blue is also gorgeous.


----------



## bigal

never_wear_it_t said:


> They are a little heavy.  I will use them for travel.  They're much too big for everyday, at least for me.  I got the lime for $99 + shipping!



They are stunning!  You got an awesome deal on the lime one!  I would love a great travel bag like those.  I also keep looking at the pebbled vermilion one that would match my xl drawstring.  Someday, I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

bigal said:


> They are stunning!  You got an awesome deal on the lime one!  I would love a great travel bag like those.  I also keep looking at the pebbled vermilion one that would match my xl drawstring.  Someday, I'll have to pick one up.




You should definitely get one!  My DH teases me that if I keep buying travel bags, I'll have no money left to actually travel.


----------



## bigal

never_wear_it_t said:


> You should definitely get one!  My DH teases me that if I keep buying travel bags, I'll have no money left to actually travel.



I'm definitely going to keep my eye out.


----------



## SeattleGal93

Ladies... I think I have a duffle problem. I've gotten two just this week! Here's the latest... Black studded duffle!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SeattleGal93 said:


> Ladies... I think I have a duffle problem. I've gotten two just this week! Here's the latest... Black studded duffle!
> 
> View attachment 2644382
> View attachment 2644383



Beautiful! ! Is she from the outlet or fp? She was at my fp just 4 weeks ago even though I've seen her on FOS.


----------



## SeattleGal93

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! ! Is she from the outlet or fp? She was at my fp just 4 weeks ago even though I've seen her on FOS.




FP. I was just going in to do a return but I couldn't leave without it, I've had my eye on it for a while, ha. I ended up exchanging and my dad paid the difference, woohoo! Lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SeattleGal93 said:


> FP. I was just going in to do a return but I couldn't leave without it, I've had my eye on it for a while, ha. I ended up exchanging and my dad paid the difference, woohoo! Lol



Lucky you!! I had one in studded black violet ams am kicking myself for returning it. Thought duffles were too big for me but now I love them!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Harley77 said:


> Lucky you!! I had one in studded black violet ams am kicking myself for returning it. Thought duffles were too big for me but now I love them!!




The SA that helped me said it's still available to order in black violet, you should call JAX!!


----------



## zaara10

WNYsketch said:


> Today is my 30th birthday and being that I am hard to shop for, my parents asked me what bigger gift I would like since I have helped them a lot this year. Just so happened that day I was looking at the Madison Saffiano N/S in Bronze which is on sale on Zappos. My friend who works for Zappos has F&F coupons so my parents were more than happy with getting exactly what I wanted for a great price.
> 
> I am a Saff tote addict now, but I love the subtle hardware differences between the Madison and regular line. This bronze and my gunmetal saff are going to be my "fancy neutrals" from now on.



Happy 30th! &#127881; This is a gorgeous bag. I was actually looking at it on zappos earlier today. And I'm pretty hooked on saffiano too!


----------



## Apelila

jenn805 said:


> I love this color. : )


Thank you
Yes the color is the reason that made me buy it, since I never seen this kind of color before and SA agent told me that their is a matching bag..but unfortunetly it's sold out


----------



## jenn805

Apelila said:


> Thank you
> Yes the color is the reason that made me buy it, since I never seen this kind of color before and SA agent told me that their is a matching bag..but unfortunetly it's sold out



I really want the phoebe in this color


----------



## Apelila

jenn805 said:


> I really want the phoebe in this color


Maybe you should ask or call the store and they probally can locate one hiding for you....somewhere out there this wallet is totally a compulse buy but no regret


----------



## jenn805

Apelila said:


> Maybe you should ask or call the store and they probally can locate one hiding for you....somewhere out there this wallet is totally a compulse buy but no regret



I want the wallet also


----------



## Apelila

jenn805 said:


> I want the wallet also



Lol...that's right matching bag and wallet sounds good to me...


----------



## Jaidybug

It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today


----------



## BeachBagGal

carinas said:


> My new Small Christie in Soapstone


I love this color and looks so good w/ the silver hw!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SeattleGal93 said:


> Ladies... I think I have a duffle problem. I've gotten two just this week! Here's the latest... Black studded duffle!
> 
> View attachment 2644382
> View attachment 2644383


Duffle prob? Nahh... lol . Love it w/ those studs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702


Sooo pretty! Looks so good w/ the sunlight on her!


----------



## pbnjam

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702


Looks so sexy! Love it, congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702


Congrats JB


----------



## princess69

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702


Congrats Jaidybug - she's beautiful!


----------



## OllieO

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702



Gorgeous bag, love it!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Thank you BeachBagGal, pbnjam, CforC, princess69 and OllieO!


----------



## jenn805

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702



Cute bag. I like the color


----------



## zaara10

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! ! Is she from the outlet or fp? She was at my fp just 4 weeks ago even though I've seen her on FOS.



Studded duffle was on fos?? Don't tell me I missed it! :/


----------



## jenn805

Wallet from fos sale


----------



## tonij2000

zaara10 said:


> Studded duffle was on fos?? Don't tell me I missed it! :/



I have never seen studded duffle on FOS. Guess we both missed it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

zaara10 said:


> Studded duffle was on fos?? Don't tell me I missed it! :/


I think i remember to


----------



## WVUdani

My new Poppy Special Edition Spotlight I scored for $100!!!! The only thing missing was the hangtag but with all the rhinestones and sequins the hangtag only covers it up.


----------



## GA Peach

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702


 
Nice color.  Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

GA Peach said:


> Nice color.  Congrats!




Thanks GA Peach&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ZSP

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702



Beautiful...love, love, love this color.


----------



## Jaidybug

ZSP said:


> Beautiful...love, love, love this color.




Thank you ZSP&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Coconut lover

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#55357;&#56842;. Took my Camel beauty out today



Beautiful! Love the leather  Enjoy!


----------



## sandyclaws

WVUdani said:


> My new Poppy Special Edition Spotlight I scored for $100!!!! The only thing missing was the hangtag but with all the rhinestones and sequins the hangtag only covers it up.




OMG so jelly!!! I love these spotlight bags!! I think I'm going to have to put some cash aside and add this to my next list. Great score with the price too!


----------



## WVUdani

sandyclaws said:


> OMG so jelly!!! I love these spotlight bags!! I think I'm going to have to put some cash aside and add this to my next list. Great score with the price too!




Thanks sandyclaws!! I'm jealous of your seamist Preston hehe!! I know this bag is hard to find so I was super excited


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702


Congrats D, it's beautiful


----------



## Jaidybug

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Congrats D, it's beautiful




Thanks C!&#128512;


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Jaidybug said:


> It's been a while since I did a reveal, but I'm so excited about getting my first Borough from the presale I just had to share a pic&#128522;. Took my Camel beauty out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644702



Congratulations!   What a gorgeous picture too! Makes it look even more yummy!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

New to me Woven Baby Sage.


----------



## jenn805

So cute


----------



## momtok

Donegal Legacy clutch and Haircalf Ocelot clutch, both from FOS (last week).
Chambray mini-Borough and Bar Striped mini-Borough, both from boutique pre-sale.
I think that's enough for a little while.


----------



## Jaidybug

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Congratulations!   What a gorgeous picture too! Makes it look even more yummy!




Aw,thanks&#128522;


----------



## Jaidybug

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2646525
> 
> 
> New to me Woven Baby Sage.




Lovely, congrats


----------



## Jaidybug

momtok said:


> Donegal Legacy clutch and Haircalf Ocelot clutch, both from FOS (last week).
> 
> Chambray mini-Borough and Bar Striped mini-Borough, both from boutique pre-sale.
> 
> I think that's enough for a little while.




Great haul, congrats!


----------



## momtok

Jaidybug said:


> Great haul, congrats!



Thanks jaidybug.  Love the new Borough in your avatar too.   
 Presale was fun, wasn't it.    Count ourselves fortunate.


----------



## bigal

momtok said:


> Donegal Legacy clutch and Haircalf Ocelot clutch, both from FOS (last week).
> Chambray mini-Borough and Bar Striped mini-Borough, both from boutique pre-sale.
> I think that's enough for a little while.



Beautiful choices!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2646525
> 
> 
> New to me Woven Baby Sage.


Love her! Looks so rich.


----------



## Jaidybug

momtok said:


> Thanks jaidybug.  Love the new Borough in your avatar too.
> Presale was fun, wasn't it.    Count ourselves fortunate.




Thanks momtok, and yes very fortunate&#128522;


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :


----------



## BeachBagGal

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :


Love that black & white combo!


----------



## frivofrugalista

momtok said:


> Donegal Legacy clutch and Haircalf Ocelot clutch, both from FOS (last week).
> Chambray mini-Borough and Bar Striped mini-Borough, both from boutique pre-sale.
> I think that's enough for a little while.





CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :


That stripe borough is gorgeous!


----------



## ralewi

Shoebaglady said:


> Haven't been on tpf in a while. I found these beauties and wanted to share my loves....plume phoebe, chestnut phoebe & a croc iPad clutch for a STEAL ($45) at the outlet!! I'm going to use the croc iPad case as a day clutch. I'm obsessed with these bags & may be bag content for awhile  Pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639245


 love them all.


----------



## jenn805

Just pre ordered the mini borough in saffron


----------



## momtok

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :



Purrrrty!   You just can't take your eyes away from the stripes, can you?  lol.  That's what does it with these bar stripes (obviously) ... I mean, the eyes just go right *there*.  



frivofrugalista said:


> That stripe borough is gorgeous!



Thanks frivofrugalista.  (I remember pics of you with your mini-rileys, which are about the same size.  I bet you'd look *amazing* with one of these.  )


----------



## frivofrugalista

momtok said:


> Thanks frivofrugalista.  (I remember pics of you with your mini-rileys, which are about the same size.  I bet you'd look *amazing* with one of these.  )


Oh darn it! I do have the coupon card...may have to give it a second look. Wanted the grey with blue piping. Thanks for enabling


----------



## Bullwinkle

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :


Gorgeous.


----------



## elbgrl

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :



Oooh, that's beautiful!


----------



## Binx8106

My three recent Coach purchases.
Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags


----------



## bigal

Binx8106 said:


> My three recent Coach purchases.
> Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags



All very pretty!


----------



## Nymeria1

jenn805 said:


> Just pre ordered the mini borough in saffron
> View attachment 2647248



OMG, that color is gorgeous!  How do you know what colors are coming out before they hit the stores?  What other colors in the Borough (mini or medium) will be available and when?
Also, did you buy this bag at the 40% off Borough semi annual sale or pay FP (if you don't mind my asking)?  I really love it!  I would like to buy a Borough, but am just wondering if I should wait for the new colors.  Hard to resist this sale though!


----------



## jenn805

Nymeria1 said:


> OMG, that color is gorgeous!  How do you know what colors are coming out before they hit the stores?  What other colors in the Borough (mini or medium) will be available and when?
> Also, did you buy this bag at the 40% off Borough semi annual sale or pay FP (if you don't mind my asking)?  I really love it!  I would like to buy a Borough, but am just wondering if I should wait for the new colors.  Hard to resist this sale though!



I ordered through jax. I paid FP
This is a new color coming out
I know there is another color not sure of the name. But similar to oxblood. And I think its a medium size.


----------



## Nymeria1

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :



Your bag is beautiful.  Is it the medium or the large Borough?  Hard to tell by the pic.  Enjoy it!


----------



## PamK

jenn805 said:


> Just pre ordered the mini borough in saffron
> 
> View attachment 2647248




That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations to you on your beautiful Borough! I was going to check out the sale, but now I think I'll hold my fire.


----------



## Nymeria1

jenn805 said:


> I ordered through jax. I paid FP
> This is a new color coming out
> I know there is another color not sure of the name. But similar to oxblood. And I think its a medium size.



Thank you so much!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jenn805 said:


> Just pre ordered the mini borough in saffron
> View attachment 2647248


Oooo nice! I love the color on her! What a nice pop of color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Binx8106 said:


> My three recent Coach purchases.
> Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags


Very nice trio! Where did you get the Kristin?


----------



## Binx8106

bigal said:


> All very pretty!



Thank you 



BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice trio! Where did you get the Kristin?


Thanks! I bought it on ebay.


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that black & white combo!



Thank you!  It goes with more than I thought it would! 



frivofrugalista said:


> That stripe borough is gorgeous!



Thank you!



momtok said:


> Purrrrty!   You just can't take your eyes away from the stripes, can you?  lol.  That's what does it with these bar stripes (obviously) ... I mean, the eyes just go right *there*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? I never thought strips could be so WOW but they are on both of ours!
> 
> 
> 
> Bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> elbgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Nymeria1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag is beautiful.  Is it the medium or the large Borough?  Hard to tell by the pic.  Enjoy it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It's the medium.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## quinna

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :



Drool. This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Binx8106 said:


> My three recent Coach purchases.
> 
> Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags




 Love 
They're all beautiful!


----------



## sandyclaws

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :




Gah!!!! So freakin jealous!! Love this bag and congrats on the beautiful Borough!!!


----------



## jenn805

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo nice! I love the color on her! What a nice pop of color!



Thank you


----------



## pslpursemom

Binx8106 said:


> My three recent Coach purchases.
> 
> Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags




I want that Cooper or Duffle in embossed Grey Birch - I'm obsessed!

Beautiful bags by the way, I love neutrals, they go with everything.


----------



## quinna

Just got my new (pre-loved) Madeline today!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

quinna said:


> Drool. This is gorgeous!!





sandyclaws said:


> Gah!!!! So freakin jealous!! Love this bag and congrats on the beautiful Borough!!!



Thank you ladies!  I moved in right away and haven't moved out.  

Except for the trip to Lowe's to buy lumber.  No way that bag was going to Lowe's....lol! But I moved right back in after.


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2646525
> 
> 
> New to me Woven Baby Sage.





Binx8106 said:


> My three recent Coach purchases.
> Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags



Congratulations ladies--beautiful bags!!  I drool over those woven Kristin's on ebay all the time!!  Someday.....


----------



## pruetjx

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Fortunate is an excellent word, momtok! Here's my presale goodie  :



This is really lovely - I don't usually go for the very rigid, square bags but this one is so classic.  It looks like something Grace Kelly would have carried.  Congrats!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

pruetjx said:


> This is really lovely - I don't usually go for the very rigid, square bags but this one is so classic.  It looks like something Grace Kelly would have carried.  Congrats!



Thank you!  Love Grace Kelly!  So stylish! The classic silhouette is what clinched it for me with the Borough, and this one is just soooo lovely that I couldn't pass it up with the discount! I just realized that I have an interesting collection of either very structured or very slouchy, not sure what is up with that!


----------



## Binx8106

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Love
> They're all beautiful!



Thank you!



pslpursemom said:


> I want that Cooper or Duffle in embossed Grey Birch - I'm obsessed!
> 
> Beautiful bags by the way, I love neutrals, they go with everything.



It's even more beautiful in person! I definitely recommend it!
Thanks  they really do!



CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Congratulations ladies--beautiful bags!!  I drool over those woven Kristin's on ebay all the time!!  Someday.....



Thank you. I happened to stumble upon picture while browsing on here and had to have one. Luckily I found a pretty decent deal.


----------



## Caspin22

Here's my new to me Studded Alexandra in Petrol suede.


----------



## bigal

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my new to me Studded Alexandra in Petrol suede.
> 
> View attachment 2649138



Beautiful!  Makes me want to squish it!


----------



## katierose

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my new to me Studded Alexandra in Petrol suede.
> 
> View attachment 2649138



Beautiful! I've always liked this bag, especially because of the suede.


----------



## yellowbernie

Binx8106 said:


> My three recent Coach purchases.
> Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags


Love your bags, where did you get the Cooper at?


----------



## jenn805

Ups just delivered

[ATTACH[/ATTACH]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Ups just delivered
> 
> [ATTACH[/ATTACH]


What color is it


----------



## Pursalina

jenn805 said:


> Ups just delivered
> 
> [ATTACH[/ATTACH]


Yay! Congrats! The gold is gorgeous! I can't stop looking at it


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What color is it



Gold,  its the new color coming out
sorry my phone takes bad pics


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Gold,  its the new color coming out
> sorry my phone takes bad pics


Thnks. Congrats


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnks. Congrats



Thanks
now im just waiting for my matching wallet


----------



## bigal

My new tote has arrived!  The color is so pretty!  Love the leather and the accent colors are so fun!


----------



## sandyclaws

Binx8106 said:


> My three recent Coach purchases.
> Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags


 3 fabulous and stunning bags!! that cooper is sooooo pretty!! twins on Silt and i have a reg. leather baby sage and shes one of my favs!! congrats on your fab 3


----------



## louisprada25

I just received my Bleecker Cooper in Peach Rose and it's love! The bag is a perfect size, it holds a lot but it's so light to carry.  The leather is soft and pebbly like the Daily and very squishable which I love.  I kept ignoring this bag because the way that Coach showed it being worn just looked so strange and then I saw a person with it in the mall and it was beautiful.  When you receive it, it looks like a regular tote bag but as one of the TPFrs had written on another thread, just lean it against something soft for a few days with the ears down and the bag will mold to that shape because of the soft leather.  It worked and it's really a great "go to" bag.  Also FYI it actually resembles the LV Soft Lockit which is an extraordinary bag but at a price tag of $4,150 it should be.  If you had your doubts about the Cooper take a chance, I think that you will love it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

louisprada25 said:


> I just received my Bleecker Cooper in Peach Rose and it's love! The bag is a perfect size, it holds a lot but it's so light to carry.  The leather is soft and pebbly like the Daily and very squishable which I love.  I kept ignoring this bag because the way that Coach showed it being worn just looked so strange and then I saw a person with it in the mall and it was beautiful.  When you receive it, it looks like a regular tote bag but as one of the TPFrs had written on another thread, just lean it against something soft for a few days with the ears down and the bag will mold to that shape because of the soft leather.  It worked and it's really a great "go to" bag.  Also FYI it actually resembles the LV Soft Lockit which is an extraordinary bag but at a price tag of $4,150 it should be.  If you had your doubts about the Cooper take a chance, I think that you will love it.


Could you pls post pic


----------



## louisprada25

Here she is, she hasn't left the house yet because it's been rainy and ugly all week.can't wait for the sunshine to return.


----------



## Pursalina

louisprada25 said:


> Here she is, she hasn't left the house yet because it's been rainy and ugly all week.can't wait for the sunshine to return.


Very cute!


----------



## pbnjam

These are some of my recent purchases:


Pink Ruby Daily Bag from Bloomies,
Purple Madison Diagonal Pleated wristlet and Peyton multistriple coin purse from FOS
Sea Mist Triple zip crossbody from Coach store


----------



## quinna

pbnjam said:


> These are some of my recent purchases:
> 
> 
> Pink Ruby Daily Bag from Bloomies,
> Purple Madison Diagonal Pleated wristlet and Peyton multistriple coin purse from FOS
> Sea Mist Triple zip crossbody from Coach store


Ooh, the more I see it, the more I like the daily bag. This color is great!


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> Ooh, the more I see it, the more I like the daily bag. This color is great!


Thanks!


----------



## louisprada25

Pursalina said:


> Very cute!



Thank you


----------



## louisprada25

pbnjam said:


> These are some of my recent purchases:
> 
> 
> Pink Ruby Daily Bag from Bloomies,
> Purple Madison Diagonal Pleated wristlet and Peyton multistriple coin purse from FOS
> Sea Mist Triple zip crossbody from Coach store


Congrats, beautiful pieces and love the PR Daily so much, enjoy them all!


----------



## bamajen06

I have a # SJ183409. Not going to use it.


----------



## luxypaw

My mini B that just came yesterday and my Madison chain crossbody I bought few weeks ago in raspberry? Sorry I do t remember the official colour name. I heart the two of them! I
I've been carrying the Madi chain a lot and so far I'm really please, love the lobster clasps and the pebbled leather is soft and great quality. Today I carried my mini B and I'm in love with it! My go to summer bag, the leather smells divine and it fits  my Compact zippy wallet, coach skinny ( cars key), tissue pck, lipstick, mini wipes, notepad, and there's a little more room to spare


----------



## frivofrugalista

luxypaw said:


> My mini B that just came yesterday and my Madison chain crossbody I bought few weeks ago in raspberry? Sorry I do t remember the official colour name. I heart the two of them! I
> I've been carrying the Madi chain a lot and so far I'm really please, love the lobster clasps and the pebbled leather is soft and great quality. Today I carried my mini B and I'm in love with it! My go to summer bag, the leather smells divine and it fits  my Compact zippy wallet, coach skinny ( cars key), tissue pck, lipstick, mini wipes, notepad, and there's a little more room to spare
> View attachment 2650340
> View attachment 2650341
> View attachment 2650342
> View attachment 2650343



Congrats on  the fabulous scores!


----------



## BeachBagGal

louisprada25 said:


> Here she is, she hasn't left the house yet because it's been rainy and ugly all week.can't wait for the sunshine to return.


Looks so nice and soft!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> These are some of my recent purchases:
> 
> 
> Pink Ruby Daily Bag from Bloomies,
> Purple Madison Diagonal Pleated wristlet and Peyton multistriple coin purse from FOS
> Sea Mist Triple zip crossbody from Coach store


Love all your goodies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

luxypaw said:


> My mini B that just came yesterday and my Madison chain crossbody I bought few weeks ago in raspberry? Sorry I do t remember the official colour name. I heart the two of them! I
> I've been carrying the Madi chain a lot and so far I'm really please, love the lobster clasps and the pebbled leather is soft and great quality. Today I carried my mini B and I'm in love with it! My go to summer bag, the leather smells divine and it fits  my Compact zippy wallet, coach skinny ( cars key), tissue pck, lipstick, mini wipes, notepad, and there's a little more room to spare
> View attachment 2650340
> View attachment 2650341
> View attachment 2650342
> View attachment 2650343


Nice two beauties!


----------



## Binx8106

sandyclaws said:


> 3 fabulous and stunning bags!! that cooper is sooooo pretty!! twins on Silt and i have a reg. leather baby sage and shes one of my favs!! congrats on your fab 3



Thanks!! Whoo bag twins  Love the coloring of the sage kristin. I'm pretty new to purchasing Coach so I'm discovering new bags everyday. This forum can be dangerous at times!



yellowbernie said:


> Love your bags, where did you get the Cooper at?


Thank you  I purchased it on eBay


----------



## FashionNewby14

louisprada25 said:


> Here she is, she hasn't left the house yet because it's been rainy and ugly all week.can't wait for the sunshine to return.




She is lovely!  Thanks for the pic and for your take on her!  She is the bag I am hoping to buy tomorrow!!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your goodies!






louisprada25 said:


> Congrats, beautiful pieces and love the PR Daily so much, enjoy them all!





Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

luxypaw said:


> My mini B that just came yesterday and my Madison chain crossbody I bought few weeks ago in raspberry? Sorry I do t remember the official colour name. I heart the two of them! I
> I've been carrying the Madi chain a lot and so far I'm really please, love the lobster clasps and the pebbled leather is soft and great quality. Today I carried my mini B and I'm in love with it! My go to summer bag, the leather smells divine and it fits  my Compact zippy wallet, coach skinny ( cars key), tissue pck, lipstick, mini wipes, notepad, and there's a little more room to spare
> View attachment 2650340
> View attachment 2650341
> View attachment 2650342
> View attachment 2650343


Twins on Mini B! Love your purchases. Congrats


----------



## ZSP

Binx8106 said:


> I'm pretty new to purchasing Coach so I'm discovering new bags everyday. This forum can be dangerous at times!



:greengrin:  Oh yes...it's a very, very dangerous and addicting place.  Beware!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Just received my Madison N/S Saffiano Tote in Bronze. I think I got it for a great price. It arrived packaged very well but there was a small wrinkle/dent that I hope will sort itself out with some use. The picture does not do the color justice.


----------



## ecj*waxy

luxypaw said:


> My mini B that just came yesterday and my Madison chain crossbody I bought few weeks ago in raspberry? Sorry I do t remember the official colour name. I heart the two of them! I
> I've been carrying the Madi chain a lot and so far I'm really please, love the lobster clasps and the pebbled leather is soft and great quality. Today I carried my mini B and I'm in love with it! My go to summer bag, the leather smells divine and it fits  my Compact zippy wallet, coach skinny ( cars key), tissue pck, lipstick, mini wipes, notepad, and there's a little more room to spare
> View attachment 2650340
> View attachment 2650341
> View attachment 2650342
> View attachment 2650343


I have never paid attention to the Mini B before, but your pics really caught my attention...it is so cute!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Zahrah

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Just received my Madison N/S Saffiano Tote in Bronze. I think I got it for a great price. It arrived packaged very well but there was a small wrinkle/dent that I hope will sort itself out with some use. The picture does not do the color justice.



To be twins! Have ordered this also.


I hope she is not too big, i have been pondering a lot about which size to choose. I wanted big but not huge.

I glad you are saying the color is even better, i have never seen bronze IRL.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

Binx8106 said:


> My three recent Coach purchases.
> Kristin woven round satchel in tuberose, Small Bleecker Cooper logo embossed satchel in grey birch and Bleecker daily shoulder bag in silt. I definitely have a thing for neutral colored bags



How are you liking your Bleecker Small Cooper Satchel in logo embossed leather?  I never thought I would buy a logo item, but I just did - the one in Peach Rose.  I purchased it via today's sale, am and super excited about getting it as it looks to be a lovely bag.


----------



## luxypaw

Thank you all!  I really enjoy watching reveals and reading feedback from  TPF lovely ladies too!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Zahrah said:


> To be twins! Have ordered this also.
> 
> 
> I hope she is not too big, i have been pondering a lot about which size to choose. I wanted big but not huge.
> 
> I glad you are saying the color is even better, i have never seen bronze IRL.


I'm 5'2 and I was afraid that it was going to be too long on me, but it was not. Initially, I wanted the E/W version and I tried it out at the store. I am glad I did because I did not like the way it looked on me. Since I'm on the short side and hold a little bit of weight (size 8), I found it to be less flattering than the N/S version. But, the bronze is GORGEOUS. I have my eyes on the Love Red next because that one is also on sale


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

louisprada25 said:


> Here she is, she hasn't left the house yet because it's been rainy and ugly all week.can't wait for the sunshine to return.




Love this bag! Fingers crossed for sunnier days.


----------



## Binx8106

NorthSideGirl said:


> How are you liking your Bleecker Small Cooper Satchel in logo embossed leather?  I never thought I would buy a logo item, but I just did - the one in Peach Rose.  I purchased it via today's sale, am and super excited about getting it as it looks to be a lovely bag.



I have only carried it once (yesterday) but I already love it. I find it to be the perfect size for me, not too large but also not mini sized. I normally don't like any logo items either but this is so subtle since it's just embossed. I saw that peach rose and was seriously tempted but decided against it since I just got the grey birch. I'm trying not to go overboard with similar type bags :shame: You'll have to post a picture once it comes in!


----------



## NorthSideGirl

Binx8106 said:


> I have only carried it once (yesterday) but I already love it. I find it to be the perfect size for me, not too large but also not mini sized. I normally don't like any logo items either but this is so subtle since it's just embossed. I saw that peach rose and was seriously tempted but decided against it since I just got the grey birch. I'm trying not to go overboard with similar type bags :shame: You'll have to post a picture once it comes in!



One reason I chose this one is because the handle hardware is different, so they naturally flop down versus needing to train them.  The grey birch is a lovely choice, too.  Coach does grey handbags very well...  and not all brands can say that.


----------



## coachie mama

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Just received my Madison N/S Saffiano Tote in Bronze. I think I got it for a great price. It arrived packaged very well but there was a small wrinkle/dent that I hope will sort itself out with some use. The picture does not do the color justice.



looks really classy!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

coachie mama said:


> looks really classy!


Thank you. I love the simple clean lines.


----------



## abl13

My haul from Macy's f&f....

Bleecker painted dot tote and accessories, cornflower DSB, MK Hamilton crossbody. I probably went overboard but it was all so cheap I couldn't resist!


----------



## CatePNW

abl13 said:


> My haul from Macy's f&f....
> 
> Bleecker painted dot tote and accessories, cornflower DSB, MK Hamilton crossbody. I probably went overboard but it was all so cheap I couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 2652399


Those dots are so pretty!  I didn't care for that pattern from the pictures online, but seeing it in YOUR picture it just looks great!


----------



## NorthSideGirl

CatePNW said:


> Those dots are so pretty!  I didn't care for that pattern from the pictures online, but seeing it in YOUR picture it just looks great!





Her photo made everything look so lovely!  I agree about the painted dots tote.  It looked fabulous in her photo.  I'm really liking the navy MK crossbody, too.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

ZSP said:


> :greengrin:  Oh yes...it's a very, very dangerous and addicting place.  Beware!





Most stores do not take the best photos for online because they use the same indoor lighting, so often the handbags just don't pop.  When I see photos on this forum, the real beauty of each item seems to be more apparent.  I agree about it being a dangerous place!  I never got into the mini Riley Saf bags until I saw someone post a photo.  Now I have one on the way to me, as well as a Bleecker embossed satchel from the online sale.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NorthSideGirl said:


> Most stores do not take the best photos for online because they use the same indoor lighting, so often the handbags just don't pop.  When I see photos on this forum, the real beauty of each item seems to be more apparent.  I agree about it being a dangerous place!  I never got into the mini Riley Saf bags until I saw someone post a photo.  Now I have one on the way to me, as well as a Bleecker embossed satchel from the online sale.


I agree. We are so fortunate that we have some awesome tpfers that post great photos to share with the rest of us! They have helped me a lot!


----------



## love.my.bags

My Madison Mini Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizzard has an older sister, Madison Madeline East/West Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizard 












My Buff/ Camel Family


----------



## iNeedCoffee

love.my.bags said:


> My Madison Mini Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizzard has an older sister, Madison Madeline East/West Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizard
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Buff/ Camel Family
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654136



What a fabulous looking family!


----------



## bigal

abl13 said:


> My haul from Macy's f&f....
> 
> Bleecker painted dot tote and accessories, cornflower DSB, MK Hamilton crossbody. I probably went overboard but it was all so cheap I couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 2652399



Those look like so much fun!  Great haul, great choices!


----------



## bigal

love.my.bags said:


> My Madison Mini Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizzard has an older sister, Madison Madeline East/West Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizard
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Buff/ Camel Family
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654136



Gorgeous!


----------



## bigal

I asked my hubby for a weekender for my birthday (which is a couple months away yet)  I stopped at the outlet today just to look around.  They didn't have the bag I was looking for, however, I found this great bag that will be perfect!  I decorated it to girly it up a little.  I couldn't be happier!  And best of all the price will let me keep the last 2 bags I bought!  Yay!


----------



## Zahrah

love.my.bags said:


> My Madison Mini Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizzard has an older sister, Madison Madeline East/West Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizard
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Buff/ Camel Family
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654136



Omg sooooo beautiful.
I am also into nude and beige bags.

Love!


----------



## Jaidybug

love.my.bags said:


> My Madison Mini Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizzard has an older sister, Madison Madeline East/West Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizard
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Buff/ Camel Family
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654136




What a beautiful family! Camel is one of my favorite colors, so neutral it goes with everything &#128522;


----------



## arret77

bigal said:


> I asked my hubby for a weekender for my birthday (which is a couple months away yet)  I stopped at the outlet today just to look around.  They didn't have the bag I was looking for, however, I found this great bag that will be perfect!  I decorated it to girly it up a little.  I couldn't be happier!  And best of all the price will let me keep the last 2 bags I bought!  Yay!


Congrats on your new bag! I really like that style and the colors! Love the color blocking bottom!


----------



## Coconut lover

love.my.bags said:


> My Madison Mini Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizzard has an older sister, Madison Madeline East/West Satchel in Buff Glitter Lizard



Beautiful! I love this color palette for spring/summer bags, and the croc Carrie (or is it a Caroline?) is gorgeous


----------



## bigal

arret77 said:


> Congrats on your new bag! I really like that style and the colors! Love the color blocking bottom!



Thanks!  It's going to be a great bag to have.  Yes, I too, like that it has the color blocking.  Just adds a bit of fun!


----------



## love.my.bags

iNeedCoffee said:


> What a fabulous looking family!


Thanks


----------



## love.my.bags

Coconut lover said:


> Beautiful! I love this color palette for spring/summer bags, and the croc Carrie (or is it a Caroline?) is gorgeous


Thanks 
It's Croc Caroline


----------



## love.my.bags

bigal said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## love.my.bags

bigal said:


> Gorgeous!





Zahrah said:


> Omg sooooo beautiful.
> I am also into nude and beige bags.
> 
> Love!





Jaidybug said:


> What a beautiful family! Camel is one of my favorite colors, so neutral it goes with everything &#128522;






Thanks Everyone!!!!


----------



## barskin

You gotta love the Lord & Taylor sale/F&F prices. I got a lovely gift boxed









wristlet/universal phone case for $26!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

barskin said:


> You gotta love the Lord & Taylor sale/F&F prices. I got a lovely gift boxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wristlet/universal phone case for $26!


I love this pattern! 

I got the swingpack - the wristlet is very cute too! 

(Plus the gift box is gorgeous.)


----------



## sb2

My new small phoebe in two tone python, double zip wristlet in two tone, and a universal case in pink ruby.  I couldn't get my phone to pick up the pink ruby color right


----------



## coachie mama

sb2 said:


> My new small phoebe in two tone python, double zip wristlet in two tone, and a universal case in pink ruby.  I couldn't get my phone to pick up the pink ruby color right



Nice haul! love the look of python phoebe


----------



## sb2

coachie mama said:


> Nice haul! love the look of python phoebe



Thanks. I like the little bit of edginess to it


----------



## gajitldy

sb2 said:


> My new small phoebe in two tone python, double zip wristlet in two tone, and a universal case in pink ruby.  I couldn't get my phone to pick up the pink ruby color right



I also just got this bag over the weekend in Macy's.  it was the only Coach they had.  Didn't need it cause I have a large BV and a regular grey but I love this model.  Price was $203. Good deal I think.  I love me some Phoebes!

Diane


----------



## debbiewalter31

very cute


----------



## jenn805

Got these to match my gold phoebe


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a little outlet shopping while I was out of town and came home with these lovelies. 

Here's a terrible in hotel picture. Sorry for the terrible lighting. Yikes! 

View attachment 2656120


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out. 

Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them. 
View attachment 2656214


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out.
> 
> Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them.
> View attachment 2656214


Ohhh fun new stuff to play with!  I like!


----------



## Uthra11

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out.
> 
> Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them.
> View attachment 2656214




Clearance?? Oh my! I have been waiting to get that bag. I need to run to dillards right now. How much was it?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Uthra11 said:


> Clearance?? Oh my! I have been waiting to get that bag. I need to run to dillards right now. How much was it?



It was 30% off, so $117 before tax. 

I had decided on the smalls but didn't see the bag, so I asked and the SA looked in the back and there she was. So if you don't see her, make sure you ask. I've learned to start doing that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhh fun new stuff to play with!  I like!




Thanks!! So true, lol!


----------



## Uthra11

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It was 30% off, so $117 before tax.
> 
> I had decided on the smalls but didn't see the bag, so I asked and the SA looked in the back and there she was. So if you don't see her, make sure you ask. I've learned to start doing that.




Sure, thanks!! Congrats on the awesome hunt!! &#128522;


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out.
> 
> Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them.
> View attachment 2656214



Cute : )


----------



## Miats

sb2 said:


> My new small phoebe in two tone python, double zip wristlet in two tone, and a universal case in pink ruby.  I couldn't get my phone to pick up the pink ruby color right



 I like the colour combination, great choice.


----------



## Wubbles

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out.
> 
> Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them.
> View attachment 2656214



Loooove! I have the mini skinny and cosmetic case in this print and I adore them. So fun!


----------



## coachie mama

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out.
> 
> Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them.
> View attachment 2656214




Cute! Love this print!


----------



## pbnjam

Here are my goods from the semi-annual sale: Legacy E/W duffle and Chailey sandal 
Please excuse my messy desk. 


I  this duffle!! But not the sandals. The sandals look nice but not as nice on me... I will be returning those.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Cute : )


Thanks!



Wubbles said:


> Loooove! I have the mini skinny and cosmetic case in this print and I adore them. So fun!


Thanks!  Me too!  I've had my eye on this print since it came out, so I went for it.  



coachie mama said:


> Cute! Love this print!


 Thanks!


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out.
> 
> Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them.
> View attachment 2656214




Love the blue dots. Can't wait to see you out with her!


----------



## pursecharm

Pbnjam I like the e/w but haven't tried one on. Was it at FP store? Gonna check this weekend and see if anything new.


----------



## pbnjam

pursecharm said:


> Pbnjam I like the e/w but haven't tried one on. Was it at FP store? Gonna check this weekend and see if anything new.


Thanks. I ordered it from the coach website on the first day of sale. I don't know if it's still available or not but its not on the website anymore.


----------



## pursecharm

pbnjam said:


> Thanks. I ordered it from the coach website on the first day of sale. I don't know if it's still available or not but its not on the website anymore.




Thanks for the info.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> Here are my goods from the semi-annual sale: Legacy E/W duffle and Chailey sandal
> Please excuse my messy desk.
> 
> 
> I  this duffle!! But not the sandals. The sandals look nice but not as nice on me... I will be returning those.


 

LOVE the shoes ALOT!!


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE the shoes ALOT!!


Thank you. I wish they worked on me!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out.
> 
> Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them.
> View attachment 2656214




That's an adorable set! That pattern definitely deserves to match! 
Congrats on a beautiful haul!


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

My most recent purchase from the Coach Factory site. I must say I'm quite smitten with both items. I'm going to use the red leather iPad case as a clutch when the mood strikes as well. 



Got these about a month ago. The umbrellas are adorable. Great for gifting. I love my new Avery hobo. The color is slate but looks lavender, which I actually quite like. 



The leather is quite nice. Like her much more than I expected.



Got hubby an iPad case, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The Hubs and I played tourist today and checked out the new outlet at the Riverwalk in New Orleans. As it is with most coach outlets these days, the delete section was quite sad, but I did come home with this beauty.  Picture me doing a happy dance, lol. 

Presenting Miss Juliette Cognac: (or Cognac Juliette, lol)

View attachment 2657881


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The Hubs and I played tourist today and checked out the new outlet at the Riverwalk in New Orleans. As it is with most coach outlets these days, the delete section was quite sad, but I did come home with this beauty.  Picture me doing a happy dance, lol.
> 
> Presenting Miss Juliette Cognac:
> 
> View attachment 2657881



Very nice,


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> That's an adorable set! That pattern definitely deserves to match!
> Congrats on a beautiful haul!


Thanks!  For some reason this pattern just spoke to me.  I had to get her. 



jenn805 said:


> Very nice,


 Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

2ShopRNot2Shop? said:


> View attachment 2657680
> 
> My most recent purchase from the Coach Factory site. I must say I'm quite smitten with both items. I'm going to use the red leather iPad case as a clutch when the mood strikes as well.
> 
> View attachment 2657687
> 
> Got these about a month ago. The umbrellas are adorable. Great for gifting. I love my new Avery hobo. The color is slate but looks lavender, which I actually quite like.
> 
> View attachment 2657690
> 
> The leather is quite nice. Like her much more than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 2657692
> 
> Got hubby an iPad case, too.


 You've gotten some great goodies lately!  Congrats!  Love the colors.


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The Hubs and I played tourist today and checked out the new outlet at the Riverwalk in New Orleans. As it is with most coach outlets these days, the delete section was quite sad, but I did come home with this beauty.  Picture me doing a happy dance, lol.
> 
> Presenting Miss Juliette Cognac:
> 
> View attachment 2657881


That's awesome! I just bought a preowned juliet and it's sooo pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pursecharm said:


> Love the blue dots. Can't wait to see you out with her!


 
Thanks!  I love the blue dots, too!  I'm sure she will get her first outing very soon.


----------



## pbnjam

2ShopRNot2Shop? said:


> View attachment 2657680
> 
> My most recent purchase from the Coach Factory site. I must say I'm quite smitten with both items. I'm going to use the red leather iPad case as a clutch when the mood strikes as well.
> 
> View attachment 2657687
> 
> Got these about a month ago. The umbrellas are adorable. Great for gifting. I love my new Avery hobo. The color is slate but looks lavender, which I actually quite like.
> 
> View attachment 2657690
> 
> The leather is quite nice. Like her much more than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 2657692
> 
> Got hubby an iPad case, too.


Oo you bought a lot of nice items. Love your avery bag. I'm planning a trip to the outlets this weekend. Hope I find score some goodies too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pbnjam said:


> That's awesome! I just bought a preowned juliet and it's sooo pretty.


 
Oh cool!  Which color Juliette did you get?  Did you post pictures anywhere?


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh cool!  Which color Juliette did you get?  Did you post pictures anywhere?


I got the magenta. I actually just got the package today so I haven't taken any pics yet. Will post soon!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The Hubs and I played tourist today and checked out the new outlet at the Riverwalk in New Orleans. As it is with most coach outlets these days, the delete section was quite sad, but I did come home with this beauty.  Picture me doing a happy dance, lol.
> 
> Presenting Miss Juliette Cognac:
> 
> View attachment 2657881


GRRR, jealous!  I left this bag at the Portland outlet last month, didn't realize how much I loved it until I got home.  Of course it's almost a 4 hour drive for me to get back there, so I never did score this bag.  It's too pricey on eBay and I keep hoping I'll still find it next time I take a weekend trip to outlet territory.  

Can I ask what you paid?  Price was $179 (50%) and the only reason I didn't buy that day was that most of the store was an extra 20% off, but not that bag.  I didn't realize until I got back home and researched that $179 wasn't bad at all.


----------



## lisa.nickel

pbnjam said:


> Here are my goods from the semi-annual sale: Legacy E/W duffle and Chailey sandal
> Please excuse my messy desk.
> 
> 
> I  this duffle!! But not the sandals. The sandals look nice but not as nice on me... I will be returning those.




I love the duffle, I got one at my outlet a couple weeks ago in cognac. So easy to carry


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pbnjam said:


> I got the magenta. I actually just got the package today so I haven't taken any pics yet. Will post soon!



Magenta is gorgeous!  I had that color at one time, but sold it. Too many pink bags at one time, lol. 

Looking forward to your reveal pics.  I love reveal pics!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> GRRR, jealous!  I left this bag at the Portland outlet last month, didn't realize how much I loved it until I got home.  Of course it's almost a 4 hour drive for me to get back there, so I never did score this bag.  It's too pricey on eBay and I keep hoping I'll still find it next time I take a weekend trip to outlet territory.
> 
> Can I ask what you paid?  Price was $179 (50%) and the only reason I didn't buy that day was that most of the store was an extra 20% off, but not that bag.  I didn't realize until I got back home and researched that $179 wasn't bad at all.



That's what I paid, $179. As long as it's not full price, I'm happy.  I don't sweat whether or not it was priced lower at a different time.  When I see one I want and it's not full price-it's mine!


----------



## Nymeria1

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Annnnd, my Dillards clearance strikes again! These lovelies just came home with me. I don't usually go matchy matchy, but I've had my eye on this pattern since it came out.
> 
> Since things go fast at my store, I decided to go ahead and get them.
> View attachment 2656214



I love looking at all your outfits and bags!  You always look so put together.  But I have a question:  where do you put/store all your bags?  I don't have as many bags as you, and it's not easy to find room for another bag in my house!. How do you do it?


----------



## pbnjam

lisa.nickel said:


> I love the duffle, I got one at my outlet a couple weeks ago in cognac. So easy to carry


Thank you!


----------



## FashionNewby14

My new lovelies from the Coach Semi-Annual Sale!  Bleecker Cooper Regular size in washed Oxford with Bleeker Double Zip Phone Wallet in Colorblock. Bleecker Cooper Perforated Leather in Tan with Bleecker continental wallet in Perforated Leather in Tan.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's what I paid, $179. As long as it's not full price, I'm happy.  I don't sweat whether or not it was priced lower at a different time.  When I see one I want and it's not full price-it's mine!


Thanks!  I was not versed on Coach pricing strategies, am still learning, that bag should have been mine that day!  Oh well, now I know, have learned so much just by reading here.


----------



## FashionNewby14

FashionNewby14 said:


> My new lovelies from the Coach Semi-Annual Sale!  Bleecker Cooper Regular size in washed Oxford with Bleeker Double Zip Phone Wallet in Colorblock. Bleecker Cooper Perforated Leather in Tan with Bleecker continental wallet in Perforated Leather in Tan.



Oops!  Pictures did not post!  Let's try it again.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FashionNewby14 said:


> Oops!  Pictures did not post!  Let's try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658055
> View attachment 2658056
> View attachment 2658057


Yipppie. Twins on perforated Cooper


----------



## FashionNewby14

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppie. Twins on perforated Cooper




Yippie!  Have you gotten yours?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FashionNewby14 said:


> Yippie!  Have you gotten yours?


I had mine for a while. Got her from outlet. I hve the large. She well trained now


----------



## FashionNewby14

Don't you mean the XL C4C???  You found her out an outlet??  Dang, you do find all the big goodies, don't you?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nymeria1 said:


> I love looking at all your outfits and bags!  You always look so put together.  But I have a question:  where do you put/store all your bags?  I don't have as many bags as you, and it's not easy to find room for another bag in my house!. How do you do it?


 
How sweet!  What a nice compliment! 

I have a cabinet with some bags and a closet with others.  My collection is getting quite large and I need to do some rearranging and organizing again.


----------



## FashionNewby14

NutsAboutCoach said:


> How sweet!  What a nice compliment!
> 
> I have a cabinet with some bags and a closet with others.  My collection is getting quite large and I need to do some rearranging and organizing again.




Do you keep them stored stuffed to maintain their shape or just in their dust bags?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  I was not versed on Coach pricing strategies, am still learning, that bag should have been mine that day!  Oh well, now I know, have learned so much just by reading here.


 
I was the same way.  It wasn't until after reading this forum for a while that I understood about deletes at the outlets. Now, I tend to go more for the leather (non-siggy) bags, whether deletes or clearance at Dillards, Belk, Macys and other department stores. 

Earlier this week I bought a Peyton Carryall at an outlet and it was the first MFF bag I'd purchased in quite a long time.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

FashionNewby14 said:


> Oops!  Pictures did not post!  Let's try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658055
> View attachment 2658056
> View attachment 2658057


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## FashionNewby14

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!




Thank you!  I love the soft buttery textured of the pebbled and the look of the perforated.


----------



## SoFloGirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The Hubs and I played tourist today and checked out the new outlet at the Riverwalk in New Orleans. As it is with most coach outlets these days, the delete section was quite sad, but I did come home with this beauty.  Picture me doing a happy dance, lol.
> 
> Presenting Miss Juliette Cognac: (or Cognac Juliette, lol)
> 
> View attachment 2657881


So lovely! Really love Juliette!


----------



## SoFloGirl

FashionNewby14 said:


> Oops!  Pictures did not post!  Let's try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658055
> View attachment 2658056
> View attachment 2658057


Very nice, congrats on your goodies!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

This is what I purchased from the sale--Madison jeweled shoulder flap in bronze


----------



## coachie mama

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The Hubs and I played tourist today and checked out the new outlet at the Riverwalk in New Orleans. As it is with most coach outlets these days, the delete section was quite sad, but I did come home with this beauty.  Picture me doing a happy dance, lol.
> 
> Presenting Miss Juliette Cognac: (or Cognac Juliette, lol)
> 
> View attachment 2657881




Beautiful score!


----------



## coachie mama

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2658143
> 
> 
> This is what I purchased from the sale--Madison jeweled shoulder flap in bronze




Oh this is so pretty!


----------



## FashionNewby14

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2658143
> 
> 
> This is what I purchased from the sale--Madison jeweled shoulder flap in bronze




Very purdy!  Are you going to save her for special occasions or make everyday a special occasion?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2658143
> 
> 
> This is what I purchased from the sale--Madison jeweled shoulder flap in bronze


Very nice


----------



## SoFloGirl

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2658143
> 
> 
> This is what I purchased from the sale--Madison jeweled shoulder flap in bronze


Wow, stunning! 
Never seen this before.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2658143
> 
> 
> This is what I purchased from the sale--Madison jeweled shoulder flap in bronze



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

Here's my newest cutie...my 5th Sophia and first patent bag ever....Cobalt Patent Small Sophia.


----------



## letstalkbags

Very pretty ! Love the bronze color on it !


----------



## letstalkbags

Beautiful !


----------



## FashionNewby14

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my newest cutie...my 5th Sophia and first patent bag ever....Cobalt Patent Small Sophia.
> 
> View attachment 2658250




Gorgeous!  Love that color!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2658143
> 
> 
> This is what I purchased from the sale--Madison jeweled shoulder flap in bronze


Gorgeoooous! What a pretty color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my newest cutie...my 5th Sophia and first patent bag ever....Cobalt Patent Small Sophia.
> 
> View attachment 2658250


 
Absolutely gorgeous!!  Congrats on your new lovely!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SoFloGirl said:


> So lovely! Really love Juliette!


Thanks!  Me too!  I think I may have squealed a bit when I saw her on the shelf, lol.



coachie mama said:


> Beautiful score!


 Thanks!  There was one posted here on tpf not too long ago that reminded me how much I loved Juliette in the cognac - and there she was on the shelf.  I couldn't get to her fast enough, lol.


----------



## ecj*waxy

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2658143
> 
> 
> This is what I purchased from the sale--Madison jeweled shoulder flap in bronze


WOW...this is gorgeous!!!  Your picture is so much better than the Coach stock photos.  I just added this bag to my wish list.   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## buffalochick

This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....


----------



## jenn805

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....



So pretty


----------



## iNeedCoffee

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....



So so beautiful!! Brag away!!


----------



## coachie mama

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....




Wow, stunning bag!


----------



## buffalochick

coachie mama said:


> Wow, stunning bag!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  Perfect for summer. Large (I'm 5'10" so large is okay) enough to hold ALL my stuff, beautiful woven leather, just need to find some matching fobs.  I just added a few htags, but need some editing.  Just cannot say enough compliments.  Going shopping this afternoon......Thank you all.


----------



## FashionNewby14

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....




Gorgeous!  Looks beautiful on you!  Congrats!


----------



## coachie mama

buffalochick said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  Perfect for summer. Large (I'm 5'10" so large is okay) enough to hold ALL my stuff, beautiful woven leather, just need to find some matching fobs.  I just added a few htags, but need some editing.  Just cannot say enough compliments.  Going shopping this afternoon......Thank you all.




Those hangtags look cute on the bag! Is the bag heavy?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....


Booooootful


----------



## buffalochick

coachie mama said:


> Those hangtags look cute on the bag! Is the bag heavy?


It is a little on the heavier side, but I need to burn the calories.  It's a very large bag, so a little weight is to be expected....


----------



## LizaLovesFall

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....


Wow......that looks fantastic!


----------



## frivofrugalista

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....



Love it!


----------



## buffalochick

I just got this one too.....I've sold a few of my regular bags to score these 2 Flagship bags.  Into quality now, not so much quantity....


----------



## LvoesBags

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....





buffalochick said:


> I just got this one too.....I've sold a few of my regular bags to score these 2 Flagship bags.  Into quality now, not so much quantity....



Both are Beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## Caspin22

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....




This is really beautiful on you. Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

buffalochick said:


> I just got this one too.....I've sold a few of my regular bags to score these 2 Flagship bags.  Into quality now, not so much quantity....


Congrats.  I wish Carrie worked for me bc she sexy


----------



## iuvcoach

Lacquer Blue Small Phoebe w/  Mr. Lobster


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Lacquer Blue Small Phoebe w/  Mr. Lobster



Love this color


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> Love this color



Thanks!!


----------



## CoachMaven

I don't think I've ever seen this one revealed here before- Multi Snaphead Ring. This ring is GORGEOUS in person!


----------



## CoachMaven

CoachMaven said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this one revealed here before- Multi Snaphead Ring. This ring is GORGEOUS in person!



The pic did not add the first time


----------



## tannedsilk

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....



love, Love, LOVE!  One of my all time faves.  Congrats


----------



## SoFloGirl

From the Semi-Annual Sale:

Madeline in Rouge.


----------



## LizaLovesFall

SoFloGirl said:


> From the Semi-Annual Sale:
> 
> Madeline in Rouge.


I love this bag.  It looks so elegant in rouge.  I have one in black violet and it's adorable.


----------



## SoFloGirl

LizaLovesFall said:


> I love this bag.  It looks so elegant in rouge.  I have one in black violet and it's adorable.




Thank you! The color is what I was really drawn to.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Lacquer Blue Small Phoebe w/  Mr. Lobster


GF. Just a beauty but that is how YOU do it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SoFloGirl said:


> From the Semi-Annual Sale:
> 
> Madeline in Rouge.


So classy


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

buffalochick said:


> This.  I just opened this this morning. Brand new with tags from one of my favorite sellers.  It's absolutely stunning....Just felt like bragging....


 Very pretty!  Congrats!



buffalochick said:


> I just got this one too.....I've sold a few of my regular bags to score these 2 Flagship bags.  Into quality now, not so much quantity....


Another beauty!  Congrats!



iuvcoach said:


> Lacquer Blue Small Phoebe w/  Mr. Lobster


Ahhhh, you got another Phoebe!  The blue on this one is gorgeous.  She's on my wish list as well.  Congrats!!



CoachMaven said:


> The pic did not add the first time


 Pretty! Congrats!



SoFloGirl said:


> From the Semi-Annual Sale:
> 
> Madeline in Rouge.


What a beauty!  Love this color - so soft and feminine. Congrats!


----------



## FashionNewby14

Me and Ms. Molly ready to go shopping!!


----------



## xkatzchen

FashionNewby14 said:


> Me and Ms. Molly ready to go shopping!!
> View attachment 2661273



Gorgeous!


----------



## FashionNewby14

xkatzchen said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!!  Hehehe I am over the moon!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

FashionNewby14 said:


> Me and Ms. Molly ready to go shopping!!
> View attachment 2661273



I love the fobs you put on her! So stinking cute!


----------



## FashionNewby14

iNeedCoffee said:


> I love the fobs you put on her! So stinking cute!




Thank you!  I am a fob addict...they say the first step is admittance...and I am pretty sure the second step is buying a new fob!


----------



## bigal

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!  I am a fob addict...they say the first step is admittance...and I am pretty sure the second step is buying a new fob!



Haha!  I swore I'd never pay for a keychain!  Now I have 4 coach fobs and am always looking at them!  Love your Molly and her pretty fobs!


----------



## FashionNewby14

bigal said:


> Haha!  I swore I'd never pay for a keychain!  Now I have 4 coach fobs and am always looking at them!  Love your Molly and her pretty fobs!




Thank you!  I would love to see your fobs!  Whenever you get the chance mosey on over to the Coach fob addict thread and post a pic!


----------



## jenn805

FashionNewby14 said:


> Me and Ms. Molly ready to go shopping!!
> View attachment 2661273



So cute


----------



## bigal

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!  I would love to see your fobs!  Whenever you get the chance mosey on over to the Coach fob addict thread and post a pic!



Love that thread!  I think I have all of mine posted over there...I should get them together for a group shot!


----------



## FashionNewby14

jenn805 said:


> So cute




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## GA Peach

FashionNewby14 said:


> Me and Ms. Molly ready to go shopping!!
> View attachment 2661273


 
Congrats!  You got your Molly!  She looks great..........


----------



## jenn805

rose gold wallet from fos sale a few weeks back


----------



## iNeedCoffee

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!  I am a fob addict...they say the first step is admittance...and I am pretty sure the second step is buying a new fob!




Yes, I believe you're correct! Too funny!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

jenn805 said:


> rose gold wallet from fos sale a few weeks back



Love this, Jenn...I have the large rose gold wristlet and love it. Congrats!


----------



## jenn805

iNeedCoffee said:


> Love this, Jenn...I have the large rose gold wristlet and love it. Congrats!



Thanks
I would love to find the large wristlet, its so pretty


----------



## shillinggirl88

FashionNewby14 said:


> Me and Ms. Molly ready to go shopping!!
> View attachment 2661273



Lovely!  So happy that you got one and that you are happy!  Who wouldn't be happy with Miss Molly?


----------



## kcoach

FashionNewby14 said:


> Me and Ms. Molly ready to go shopping!!
> View attachment 2661273


Yay - you got her! Beautiful!


----------



## paula3boys

iuvcoach said:


> Lacquer Blue Small Phoebe w/  Mr. Lobster




Great combo


----------



## leopardgirl0123

ecj*waxy said:


> WOW...this is gorgeous!!!  Your picture is so much better than the Coach stock photos.  I just added this bag to my wish list.   Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks!  I know what you mean because I wasn't sure if I would like it based on the pics of it on the website but I couldn't stop thinking about it so I just ordered it and was very happy when I received it!


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GF. Just a beauty but that is how YOU do it.



Thanks lady!!!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Another beauty!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you got another Phoebe!  The blue on this one is gorgeous.  She's on my wish list as well.  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Pretty! Congrats!
> 
> 
> What a beauty!  Love this color - so soft and feminine. Congrats!




Thanks, she is gorgeous. Phoebes are just not easy to pass up when it is a great color and deal. 







paula3boys said:


> Great combo



Thanks!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

GA Peach said:


> Congrats!  You got your Molly!  She looks great..........




Thank you!  She is such a happy summer girl!


----------



## FashionNewby14

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely!  So happy that you got one and that you are happy!  Who wouldn't be happy with Miss Molly?




Thank you and I agree...Molly equals happy!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

kcoach said:


> Yay - you got her! Beautiful!




Thank you!!  I highly recommend every Coach lover getting a Molly!  She is just the perfect sized bag!!


----------



## happibug

iuvcoach said:


> Lacquer Blue Small Phoebe w/  Mr. Lobster


It's beautiful and Mr. Lobster is so perfect on her! I love the color combination with him. Adorable! 



SoFloGirl said:


> From the Semi-Annual Sale:
> 
> Madeline in Rouge.


Such a beautiful color! Congratulations!



FashionNewby14 said:


> Me and Ms. Molly ready to go shopping!!
> View attachment 2661273


Yay! I'm so glad she arrived and she's just beautiful! Congratulations! That fob is perfect on her, too!


----------



## kcoach

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!!  I highly recommend every Coach lover getting a Molly!  She is just the perfect sized bag!!


 
I agree - and have the same bag and am loving it! I'd love to have it in black or black cherry.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Marigold. Just lovely


----------



## FashionNewby14

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely




Beautiful!  Wonderful summer color!  Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FashionNewby14 said:


> Beautiful!  Wonderful summer color!  Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

She came today and I couldn't be happier! Miss Rory.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, whaddaya know!  This beauty followed me out of Belk a little while ago! Another blue bag. Who knew, lol. 
View attachment 2662603


----------



## Oneforme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, whaddaya know!  This beauty followed me out of Belk a little while ago! Another blue bag. Who knew, lol.
> View attachment 2662603


She is a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## kcoach

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!!  I highly recommend every Coach lover getting a Molly!  She is just the perfect sized bag!!


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely


 


What a beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

kcoach said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Oneforme said:


> She is a beauty, congratulations!


 
Thanks!  I'm a sucker for a blue bag - and as long as it's not FP, I'm a happy camper, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> rose gold wallet from fos sale a few weeks back


 
I missed this one!  Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## FashionNewby14

jenn805 said:


> rose gold wallet from fos sale a few weeks back




Beautiful!  She looks very versatile!  Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely


Pretty color. 



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2662602
> 
> 
> She came today and I couldn't be happier! Miss Rory.


 Nice!  Can't go wrong with a classic black bag.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I missed this one!  Very pretty!  Congrats!





FashionNewby14 said:


> Beautiful!  She looks very versatile!  Enjoy!



Thanks
I had been searching for it, then it was on fos


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely



Omg, beautiful
mine will be here Wednesday


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty color.
> 
> 
> Nice!  Can't go wrong with a classic black bag.


Thnk you. Color is amazing


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Omg, beautiful
> mine will be here Wednesday


Thank you. I hope u lovvvvve her


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, whaddaya know!  This beauty followed me out of Belk a little while ago! Another blue bag. Who knew, lol.
> View attachment 2662603


Wish we had Belk.


----------



## Caspin22

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2662602
> 
> 
> She came today and I couldn't be happier! Miss Rory.




Twins!  I adore mine!!!


----------



## princess69

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, whaddaya know!  This beauty followed me out of Belk a little while ago! Another blue bag. Who knew, lol.
> View attachment 2662603


Beautiful!  What color is that?  I didn't know there was a blue saff tote with silver hardware.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely


Nope not jealous at all that you got this beauty before it sold out!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Nope not jealous at all that you got this beauty before it sold out!!!



Thanks Sis. Will make sure i bring with me. Lolololol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

princess69 said:


> Beautiful! What color is that? I didn't know there was a blue saff tote with silver hardware.


 
Thanks! It's Cornflower Blue.  The description on the tag says its a Madison EW Tote #29002.  (There is also a Navy in this tote, which I would love to find one day.)

I have the Phoebe in the Cornflower Blue, but it has gold hardware, which makes it look totally different.


----------



## jenn805

Gold wallet to match phoebe


----------



## mrop

jenn805 said:


> Gold wallet to match phoebe




Ooh! Which wallet is this? Do you have a style #?


----------



## jenn805

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...2584-en?searchKeyword=double zip phone wallet


mrop said:


> Ooh! Which wallet is this? Do you have a style #?



This is the double zip phone wallet
style number 62584
I ordered from jax
Its on coach.com now


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Gold wallet to match phoebe


 
So pretty!  Love the metallic shimmer, and how the logo is embossed on the wallet.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Love the metallic shimmer, and how the logo is embossed on the wallet.



Thanks


----------



## mrop

jenn805 said:


> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...2584-en?searchKeyword=double zip phone wallet
> 
> This is the double zip phone wallet
> style number 62584
> I ordered from jax
> Its on coach.com now




Thanks!! I hadn't noticed it, only the accordion zip around!!


----------



## hollymable

Madison Small Georgie in Lacquer Blue


----------



## Bag Fetish

how close or not close is this to saffron lindsey ?? 





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely


----------



## iuvcoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, whaddaya know!  This beauty followed me out of Belk a little while ago! Another blue bag. Who knew, lol.
> View attachment 2662603



Such a pretty color, congrats!!!!







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely



Congrats,  color is amazing and look at that leather!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bag Fetish said:


> how close or not close is this to saffron lindsey ??


I do not own that Lindsey. But as far as I can remember i think they are close.


----------



## melissatrv

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wish we had Belk.




You would love Belk such a great store.  If I moved back to Boston Belk would be one of the things I would greatly miss about the south


----------



## crazyforcoach09

melissatrv said:


> You would love Belk such a great store.  If I moved back to Boston Belk would be one of the things I would greatly miss about the south



Born and raised in North Carolina and we had them.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Such a pretty color, congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats,  color is amazing and look at that leather!!!!


Thank you. Oh. I love you new avatar!


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you. Oh. I love you new avatar!



Thanks!!! When you visit North Carolina you will have to hit up Belk Department Stores.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Thanks!!! When you visit North Carolina you will have to hit up Belk Department Stores.



My mother always make me go with her to Belk. It is not a large store but I still go when i visit North Carolina.


----------



## jenn805

hollymable said:


> Madison Small Georgie in Lacquer Blue



I love this color


----------



## jane

I revealed in the Legacy 2012 clubhouse too but I thought I would post here as well. I got my mahogany duffle today and I love it. Though it needs a few rounds of conditioning -- the leather was pretty dry as it has been neglected on some store shelf for a very long time.

I thought I'd also show off the two archival ramblers I picked up as well in black  and carnelian, I love this style a lot!

And finally, my entire Legacy collection!! I must have loved this line more than I thought I did, lol, though I know it doesn't nearly come close to some other collections around here!!

And finally, 7000 posts!


----------



## hollymable

jenn805 said:


> I love this color


Thanks! I love blue, so when I saw it revealed here I had to order one


----------



## bigal

jane said:


> I revealed in the Legacy 2012 clubhouse too but I thought I would post here as well. I got my mahogany duffle today and I love it. Thought it needs a few rounds of conditioning, the leather was pretty dry as it has been neglected on some store shelf for a very long time.
> 
> I thought I'd also show off the two archival ramblers I picked up as well in black  and carnelian, I love this style a lot!
> 
> And finally, my entire Legacy collection!! I must have loved this line more than I thought I did, lol, though I know it doesn't nearly come close to some other collections around here!!
> 
> And finally, 7000 posts!



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Shan2

jane said:


> I revealed in the Legacy 2012 clubhouse too but I thought I would post here as well. I got my mahogany duffle today and I love it. Though it needs a few rounds of conditioning -- the leather was pretty dry as it has been neglected on some store shelf for a very long time.
> 
> I thought I'd also show off the two archival ramblers I picked up as well in black  and carnelian, I love this style a lot!
> 
> And finally, my entire Legacy collection!! I must have loved this line more than I thought I did, lol, though I know it doesn't nearly come close to some other collections around here!!
> 
> And finally, 7000 posts!


 
WOW beautiful family!  Congrats on reaching the 7,000 post landmark, too!


----------



## CoachMaven

Acid green Minetta is here!!! I just love this style of bag, small yet roomy!


----------



## momtok

UV Molly came today; perfect condition, dustbag included.   

 I should probably stop now, but Molly is such a perfect size and functionality for me.  (Same with my Zoes, Willises, and mini-Boroughs.)  But yeah, I should probably stop now, though I might consider vermillion yet.  Not sure.

Black cherry was PCE .... Black was from an outlet .... Graphite was a good Macy's deal ... and UV was FOS.


----------



## FashionNewby14

CoachMaven said:


> Acid green Minetta is here!!! I just love this style of bag, small yet roomy!




Wow!  She is striking!  Enjoy!


----------



## FashionNewby14

jenn805 said:


> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...2584-en?searchKeyword=double zip phone wallet
> 
> This is the double zip phone wallet
> style number 62584
> I ordered from jax
> Its on coach.com now




Really pretty!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2662602
> 
> 
> She came today and I couldn't be happier! Miss Rory.




She is quite lovely!!!  Can you take a mod shot?  TIA!  Enjoy!


----------



## FashionNewby14

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, whaddaya know!  This beauty followed me out of Belk a little while ago! Another blue bag. Who knew, lol.
> View attachment 2662603




Love that color!  Enjoy!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

hollymable said:


> Madison Small Georgie in Lacquer Blue



Twins! How are you liking it and the colour?


----------



## frivofrugalista

CoachMaven said:


> Acid green Minetta is here!!! I just love this style of bag, small yet roomy!



Love the colour!


----------



## FashionNewby14

hollymable said:


> Madison Small Georgie in Lacquer Blue




She is lovely!  Have you carried her yet?  What do you think?


----------



## paula3boys

CoachMaven said:


> Acid green Minetta is here!!! I just love this style of bag, small yet roomy!




Nice color!


----------



## hollymable

FashionNewby14 said:


> She is lovely!  Have you carried her yet?  What do you think?


Thanks!  I just got her so I have not carried her yet, but I love the color and the style.  I really like that it has the two zippered compartments and it's small but roomy.  I like the smaller bags and I think this one is the perfect size.


----------



## hollymable

frivofrugalista said:


> Twins! How are you liking it and the colour?


Yay!  I love her.  She is a great size for being a smaller bag.  I haven't carried her yet, but I love the color and style.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My cognac Legacy N/S satchel arrived yesterday afternoon. I can't believe I never really cared for the Legacy line before this. What was wrong with me?? The tassels are killllllling me-they are cool!!! The color...yowza! 
She was wrapped and stuffed to the hilt. She came with her dust bag, tassels, long strap, and hang tag all present and accounted for. She's got a few wrinkles, what looks like a small water spot on her front, and I think the cow that the purse fairies turned into her had extra big veins because there's a very distinctive mark on the front... Or maybe it was an unfortunate cow-lick?? Hahahaha...I'm not super worried about the flaws. 
I think my coffee is too strong, I'm bouncing off the walls and it's just barely 7 A.M.  

Anywho, here's Bessie...mooooo! ( Hey, I rhymed!! ) 


















I love the logo being right here, but hope it doesn't ever wear off.


----------



## GA Peach

iNeedCoffee said:


> My cognac Legacy N/S satchel arrived yesterday afternoon. I can't believe I never really cared for the Legacy line before this. What was wrong with me?? The tassels are killllllling me-they are cool!!! The color...yowza!
> She was wrapped and stuffed to the hilt. She came with her dust bag, tassels, long strap, and hang tag all present and accounted for. She's got a few wrinkles, what looks like a small water spot on her front, and I think the cow that the purse fairies turned into her had extra big veins because there's a very distinctive mark on the front... Or maybe it was an unfortunate cow-lick?? Hahahaha...I'm not super worried about the flaws.
> I think my coffee is too strong, I'm bouncing off the walls and it's just barely 7 A.M.
> 
> Anywho, here's Bessie...mooooo! ( Hey, I rhymed!! )
> 
> View attachment 2663419
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663424
> 
> I love the logo being right here, but hope it doesn't ever wear off.
> View attachment 2663425


 

Very nice!  Oh yeah, Legacy is wonderful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> My cognac Legacy N/S satchel arrived yesterday afternoon. I can't believe I never really cared for the Legacy line before this. What was wrong with me?? The tassels are killllllling me-they are cool!!! The color...yowza!
> She was wrapped and stuffed to the hilt. She came with her dust bag, tassels, long strap, and hang tag all present and accounted for. She's got a few wrinkles, what looks like a small water spot on her front, and I think the cow that the purse fairies turned into her had extra big veins because there's a very distinctive mark on the front... Or maybe it was an unfortunate cow-lick?? Hahahaha...I'm not super worried about the flaws.
> I think my coffee is too strong, I'm bouncing off the walls and it's just barely 7 A.M.
> 
> Anywho, here's Bessie...mooooo! ( Hey, I rhymed!! )
> 
> View attachment 2663419
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663424
> 
> I love the logo being right here, but hope it doesn't ever wear off.
> View attachment 2663425


 
YIPPPPIE - Have fun with your new handbag! She is a beauty


----------



## frivofrugalista

hollymable said:


> Yay!  I love her.  She is a great size for being a smaller bag.  I haven't carried her yet, but I love the color and style.


Great to hear!
enjoy.


iNeedCoffee said:


> My cognac Legacy N/S satchel arrived yesterday afternoon. I can't believe I never really cared for the Legacy line before this. What was wrong with me?? The tassels are killllllling me-they are cool!!! The color...yowza!
> She was wrapped and stuffed to the hilt. She came with her dust bag, tassels, long strap, and hang tag all present and accounted for. She's got a few wrinkles, what looks like a small water spot on her front, and I think the cow that the purse fairies turned into her had extra big veins because there's a very distinctive mark on the front... Or maybe it was an unfortunate cow-lick?? Hahahaha...I'm not super worried about the flaws.
> I think my coffee is too strong, I'm bouncing off the walls and it's just barely 7 A.M.
> 
> Anywho, here's Bessie...mooooo! ( Hey, I rhymed!! )
> 
> View attachment 2663419
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663424
> 
> I love the logo being right here, but hope it doesn't ever wear off.
> View attachment 2663425


You are funny but yes Legacy leather is amazing and colour is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## FashionNewby14

iNeedCoffee said:


> My cognac Legacy N/S satchel arrived yesterday afternoon. I can't believe I never really cared for the Legacy line before this. What was wrong with me?? The tassels are killllllling me-they are cool!!! The color...yowza!
> She was wrapped and stuffed to the hilt. She came with her dust bag, tassels, long strap, and hang tag all present and accounted for. She's got a few wrinkles, what looks like a small water spot on her front, and I think the cow that the purse fairies turned into her had extra big veins because there's a very distinctive mark on the front... Or maybe it was an unfortunate cow-lick?? Hahahaha...I'm not super worried about the flaws.
> I think my coffee is too strong, I'm bouncing off the walls and it's just barely 7 A.M.
> 
> Anywho, here's Bessie...mooooo! ( Hey, I rhymed!! )
> 
> View attachment 2663419
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663424
> 
> I love the logo being right here, but hope it doesn't ever wear off.
> View attachment 2663425




She is gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely




Beautiful color, love it!


----------



## Jaidybug

jane said:


> I revealed in the Legacy 2012 clubhouse too but I thought I would post here as well. I got my mahogany duffle today and I love it. Though it needs a few rounds of conditioning -- the leather was pretty dry as it has been neglected on some store shelf for a very long time.
> 
> I thought I'd also show off the two archival ramblers I picked up as well in black  and carnelian, I love this style a lot!
> 
> And finally, my entire Legacy collection!! I must have loved this line more than I thought I did, lol, though I know it doesn't nearly come close to some other collections around here!!
> 
> And finally, 7000 posts!




Beautiful collection! Congrats on your new additions


----------



## joni80

my FOS clearance haul. The Sadie is smaller than I thought, other than that, everything is great.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

FashionNewby14 said:


> She is quite lovely!!!  Can you take a mod shot?  TIA!  Enjoy!




Here you go.  For reference I'm 5'7" and a size 12.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Here you go.  For reference I'm 5'7" and a size 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663743
> View attachment 2663744




Thank you!  She is the perfect size for you!  Looks great. I love the way she looks, yet at 5'4 and a 1/4, size 6, I don't know if she is right for me. I need to find a store that has one for me to try!  . Is this your first Rory?


----------



## BougieBoo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely


Looooove this bag!


----------



## AnnZ

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Marigold. Just lovely




Love the color!


----------



## jenn805

Marigold phoebe from fos
and mini borough in saffron it was a pre order, I don't like this one it feels cheap
and I will be returning this weekend when I go to denver


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!  She is the perfect size for you!  Looks great. I love the way she looks, yet at 5'4 and a 1/4, size 6, I don't know if she is right for me. I need to find a store that has one for me to try!  . Is this your first Rory?




You're very welcome.  This is my 3rd one. I had a sand Rory I had to sell.  Then I bought a graphite pebbled one but didn't like the texture. This one is my keeper though. Love her to death. She is a big bag but I think she may be ok. She's similar in size to the Lindsay bag. If you check the mod shot thread, I think there are some gals closer to your size who've modeled Rorys.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> You're very welcome.  This is my 3rd one. I had a sand Rory I had to sell.  Then I bought a graphite pebbled one but didn't like the texture. This one is my keeper though. Love her to death. She is a big bag but I think she may be ok. She's similar in size to the Lindsay bag. If you check the mod shot thread, I think there are some gals closer to your size who've modeled Rorys.




Thank you!  I will check that out!  . So glad you love her!  She is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

My new Sadie and Madison scarlet slim envelope wallet.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Sadie and Madison scarlet slim envelope wallet.
> View attachment 2663838




Love the Sadie! That's a beautiful, classy bag!


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> Marigold phoebe from fos
> and mini borough in saffron it was a pre order, I don't like this one it feels cheap
> and I will be returning this weekend when I go to denver


 
LOVE those colors!  They are just gorgeous.  That borough is to die for.  So cute!!  



FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Sadie and Madison scarlet slim envelope wallet.
> View attachment 2663838


 
Congratulations!  I love my Sadie and I know you will too.


----------



## jenn805

LauraTracy said:


> LOVE those colors!  They are just gorgeous.  That borough is to die for.  So cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  I love my Sadie and I know you will too.



Thank you
Im actually returning the mini borough, its not what I expected:thumbdown:


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> My cognac Legacy N/S satchel arrived yesterday afternoon. I can't believe I never really cared for the Legacy line before this. What was wrong with me?? The tassels are killllllling me-they are cool!!! The color...yowza!
> She was wrapped and stuffed to the hilt. She came with her dust bag, tassels, long strap, and hang tag all present and accounted for. She's got a few wrinkles, what looks like a small water spot on her front, and I think the cow that the purse fairies turned into her had extra big veins because there's a very distinctive mark on the front... Or maybe it was an unfortunate cow-lick?? Hahahaha...I'm not super worried about the flaws.
> I think my coffee is too strong, I'm bouncing off the walls and it's just barely 7 A.M.
> 
> Anywho, here's Bessie...mooooo! ( Hey, I rhymed!! )
> 
> View attachment 2663419
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663424
> 
> I love the logo being right here, but hope it doesn't ever wear off.
> View attachment 2663425


 
I really like this.  I go back and forth with this color but it looks really nice.  Congrats!!



joni80 said:


> View attachment 2663704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my FOS clearance haul. The Sadie is smaller than I thought, other than that, everything is great.


 
That Sadie is my favorite bag.  So professional.  All of it is very nice.  Congratulations!!


----------



## LauraTracy

jane said:


> I revealed in the Legacy 2012 clubhouse too but I thought I would post here as well. I got my mahogany duffle today and I love it. Though it needs a few rounds of conditioning -- the leather was pretty dry as it has been neglected on some store shelf for a very long time.
> 
> I thought I'd also show off the two archival ramblers I picked up as well in black and carnelian, I love this style a lot!
> 
> And finally, my entire Legacy collection!! I must have loved this line more than I thought I did, lol, though I know it doesn't nearly come close to some other collections around here!!
> 
> And finally, 7000 posts!


 





CoachMaven said:


> Acid green Minetta is here!!! I just love this style of bag, small yet roomy!


 
So cute! Love Minetta!



momtok said:


> UV Molly came today; perfect condition, dustbag included.
> 
> I should probably stop now, but Molly is such a perfect size and functionality for me. (Same with my Zoes, Willises, and mini-Boroughs.) But yeah, I should probably stop now, though I might consider vermillion yet. Not sure.
> 
> Black cherry was PCE .... Black was from an outlet .... Graphite was a good Macy's deal ... and UV was FOS.


 
LOVE the UV!! Great collection!


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> Thank you
> Im actually returning the mini borough, its not what I expected:thumbdown:


 
Really?  That's a shame.  I know they are really small bags but they are cute and that color is gorgeous!


----------



## jenn805

LauraTracy said:


> Really?  That's a shame.  I know they are really small bags but they are cute and that color is gorgeous!



Yeah, the leather feels cheap and the color seems not as bright as I thought it would be


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> Yeah, the leather feels cheap and the color seems not as bright as I thought it would be


 
I hate that!  I was really disappointed when my love "red" turned out to be coral.  Well, it's just more money for the next one.


----------



## jenn805

LauraTracy said:


> I hate that!  I was really disappointed when my love "red" turned out to be coral.  Well, it's just more money for the next one.



 exactly. And there a few more I have my eye on:sly:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BougieBoo said:


> Looooove this bag!



Thank you. My dAughter saw it today and loved it. I was shocked


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> exactly. And there a few more I have my eye on:sly:


 
You go girl!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Love the Sadie! That's a beautiful, classy bag!




Thank you!  I cannot wait to carry her!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

momtok said:


> UV Molly came today; perfect condition, dustbag included.
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably stop now, but Molly is such a perfect size and functionality for me.  (Same with my Zoes, Willises, and mini-Boroughs.)  But yeah, I should probably stop now, though I might consider vermillion yet.  Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Black cherry was PCE .... Black was from an outlet .... Graphite was a good Macy's deal ... and UV was FOS.




Love them all!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Oilve Grey Turnlock Carlyle


----------



## lisa.nickel

jane said:


> I revealed in the Legacy 2012 clubhouse too but I thought I would post here as well. I got my mahogany duffle today and I love it. Though it needs a few rounds of conditioning -- the leather was pretty dry as it has been neglected on some store shelf for a very long time.
> 
> I thought I'd also show off the two archival ramblers I picked up as well in black  and carnelian, I love this style a lot!
> 
> And finally, my entire Legacy collection!! I must have loved this line more than I thought I did, lol, though I know it doesn't nearly come close to some other collections around here!!
> 
> And finally, 7000 posts!




Beautiful collection, legacy is one of my favorites and congrats on your 7000 posts too


----------



## FashionNewby14

iuvcoach said:


> Oilve Grey Turnlock Carlyle




She is TO DIE FOR!!!!!!!!  Enjoy her!!


----------



## iuvcoach

FashionNewby14 said:


> She is TO DIE FOR!!!!!!!!  Enjoy her!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Oilve Grey Turnlock Carlyle



Love it  : ,)


----------



## princess69

iuvcoach said:


> Oilve Grey Turnlock Carlyle


Congrats bag twin!


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> Love it  : ,)



Thanks!!







princess69 said:


> Congrats bag twin!



Thanks lady, I am very happy to be twins with you!!! Thanks for posting great pics so I had to go check it out and fall in love.


----------



## Caspin22

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!  She is the perfect size for you!  Looks great. I love the way she looks, yet at 5'4 and a 1/4, size 6, I don't know if she is right for me. I need to find a store that has one for me to try!  . Is this your first Rory?




I'm 5'1" and a size 14 and I love Rory. It's so squishy (especially black) it doesn't feel as big as it is if it's laid out flat.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Canderson22 said:


> I'm 5'1" and a size 14 and I love Rory. It's so squishy (especially black) it doesn't feel as big as it is if it's laid out flat.




Thank you!!  It is so pretty!  I have Rory's little (wider, shhh) sister, Molly and I love her!  I'm thinking I would love Rory too!!


----------



## Caspin22

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!!  It is so pretty!  I have Rory's little (wider, shhh) sister, Molly and I love her!  I'm thinking I would love Rory too!!




I have a Molly on the way too. I did it in the opposite order as you.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Canderson22 said:


> I have a Molly on the way too. I did it in the opposite order as you.




Ooooh, you got UV Molly?  I'm green with envy!  You are going to love her!  Please post pics so I can drool over her!!


----------



## Caspin22

FashionNewby14 said:


> Ooooh, you got UV Molly?  I'm green with envy!  You are going to love her!  Please post pics so I can drool over her!!




Nope, Black Cherry, although I'd love UV too!  I'll definitely post pics. She should be here tomorrow.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Canderson22 said:


> Nope, Black Cherry, although I'd love UV too!  I'll definitely post pics. She should be here tomorrow.




Black cherry is lovely!  Cannot wait to see her!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Olive Phoebe  I love this color!


----------



## princess69

Kmiller_41 said:


> Olive Phoebe  I love this color!
> View attachment 2664673


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Kmiller_41

princess69 said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!




Thank you! I can't wait to use her


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Kmiller_41 said:


> Olive Phoebe  I love this color!
> View attachment 2664673



I saw this IRL at Dillards and the color is great!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I saw this IRL at Dillards and the color is great!!  Congrats!!




Thank you!


----------



## LauraTracy

Kmiller_41 said:


> Olive Phoebe  I love this color!
> View attachment 2664673


Love that color!  Pretty green!


----------



## LauraTracy

iuvcoach said:


> Oilve Grey Turnlock Carlyle


Wow that is so different.  It looks like the hardware is three different colors.  I like it!!  Congratulations trendsetter!


----------



## JulieESG

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2663704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my FOS clearance haul. The Sadie is smaller than I thought, other than that, everything is great.


Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## quinna

Love the olive phoebe!


----------



## annpan23

iuvcoach said:


> Oilve Grey Turnlock Carlyle


 and Olive Phoebe

Beautiful olive purses!


----------



## jailnurse93

iNeedCoffee said:


> My cognac Legacy N/S satchel arrived yesterday afternoon. I can't believe I never really cared for the Legacy line before this. What was wrong with me?? The tassels are killllllling me-they are cool!!! The color...yowza!
> She was wrapped and stuffed to the hilt. She came with her dust bag, tassels, long strap, and hang tag all present and accounted for. She's got a few wrinkles, what looks like a small water spot on her front, and I think the cow that the purse fairies turned into her had extra big veins because there's a very distinctive mark on the front... Or maybe it was an unfortunate cow-lick?? Hahahaha...I'm not super worried about the flaws.
> I think my coffee is too strong, I'm bouncing off the walls and it's just barely 7 A.M.
> 
> Anywho, here's Bessie...mooooo! ( Hey, I rhymed!! )
> 
> View attachment 2663419
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663424
> 
> I love the logo being right here, but hope it doesn't ever wear off.
> View attachment 2663425



This style is so cute!  It was hard to pass this up last week, along with that Tanner in Cobalt but I need a new Jeep so I'm on ban.  

Isn't Legacy wonderful?   It is my favorite!  I love the black and cognac Legacy the most!  Congratulations and enjoy!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jailnurse93

Kmiller_41 said:


> Olive Phoebe * I love this color! *
> View attachment 2664673




So do I!!  And I'm mostly a black or brown purse-person.  This is the first that I have seen Olive Phoebe.  I likey likey.


----------



## jailnurse93

jane said:


> I revealed in the Legacy 2012 clubhouse too but I thought I would post here as well. I got my mahogany duffle today and I love it. Though it needs a few rounds of conditioning -- the leather was pretty dry as it has been neglected on some store shelf for a very long time.
> 
> I thought I'd also show off the two archival ramblers I picked up as well in black  and carnelian, I love this style a lot!
> 
> And finally, my entire Legacy collection!! I must have loved this line more than I thought I did, lol, though I know it doesn't nearly come close to some other collections around here!!
> 
> And finally, 7000 posts!



Congratulations on 7k posts, jane (tPF's 100th member).    You have been around here when hardly anyone was!  Now there are 1000's of tPF members!  Were ppl joining pretty rapidly when you joined or was it slow going?  I know there have been groups that I have belonged to for other interests and weeks would go by and nobody would post anything....It is nice that tPF is always open; someone is ALWAYS here.  LOL.

I LOVE Legacy.  Your Mahogany duffle is awesome.  I bought a black duffle at the end of May on FOS.  It was completely wrapped but mine seemed a little dry also so I conditioned it.  I have been hunkered down in it ever since.  I don't want to move out!  LOL.  I also love your Ramblers!  Those are super cute bags!  I bought one on ebay that Hyacinth authenticated for me.  It was from 99, USA made, very good condition but I gave it to a friend who was moving across the country.  She got hooked on Coach purses through me.  

Thanks for the pics!  I do appreciate it.  And thank you for the sharing that you have done over the years!


----------



## yellowbernie

Kmiller_41 said:


> Olive Phoebe  I love this color!
> View attachment 2664673


Gorgeous color, congrats.


----------



## SeattleGal93

My black violet studded duffle is here! Got her from the semi-annual sale. She's so much prettier in person. Love!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous color, congrats.[/
> 
> Not sure how to multi quote on my phone but thanks everyone! I haven't been this excited about a color in a long time. I need to get some olive accessories now


----------



## LauraTracy

SeattleGal93 said:


> My black violet studded duffle is here! Got her from the semi-annual sale. She's so much prettier in person. Love!!
> 
> View attachment 2665012
> View attachment 2665014


Oh and it has studs!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

SeattleGal93 said:


> My black violet studded duffle is here! Got her from the semi-annual sale. She's so much prettier in person. Love!!
> 
> View attachment 2665012
> View attachment 2665014




Wow!! She's pretty


----------



## iuvcoach

Kmiller_41 said:


> Olive Phoebe  I love this color!
> View attachment 2664673




Great color, congrats.


----------



## iuvcoach

LauraTracy said:


> Wow that is so different.  It looks like the hardware is three different colors.  I like it!!  Congratulations trendsetter!




Thanks, the hw is just amazing with this color!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

annpan23 said:


> and Olive Phoebe
> 
> Beautiful olive purses!




Thanks


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Olive Phoebe  I love this color!
> View attachment 2664673



What color is the lining?


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> What color is the lining?




It kinda looks like a lighter olive green color. Here's a pic but it's definitely more green than this pic is showing.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YIPPPPIE - Have fun with your new handbag! She is a beauty


Thanks, C4C! I'm enjoying her very much already!



frivofrugalista said:


> Great to hear!
> enjoy.
> 
> You are funny but yes Legacy leather is amazing and colour is gorgeous, congrats!



Thanks, FF!



GA Peach said:


> Very nice!  Oh yeah, Legacy is wonderful!


Thank you, Peach. If I could I'd add a few more pieces. Right now though...it's a no go. 



LauraTracy said:


> I really like this.  I go back and forth with this color but it looks really nice.  Congrats!!
> 
> Thanks, Laura!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jailnurse93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This style is so cute!  It was hard to pass this up last week, along with that Tanner in Cobalt but I need a new Jeep so I'm on ban.
> 
> Isn't Legacy wonderful?   It is my favorite!  I love the black and cognac Legacy the most!  Congratulations and enjoy!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Legacy is lovely. I wish I'd gotten into the line when it was plentiful at the outlets. My loss for sure. The cognac is so rich and wonderful. I was always a sucker for a nice, warm toned brown bag before I started buying the rainbow.
Click to expand...


----------



## FashionNewby14

Just got Molly in black Siggy and Georgie in Pink Ruby from Factory store. Plus a few fobs!


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> It kinda looks like a lighter olive green color. Here's a pic but it's definitely more green than this pic is showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665247



Thanks


----------



## iNeedCoffee

FashionNewby14 said:


> Just got Molly in black Siggy and Georgie in Pink Ruby from Factory store. Plus a few fobs!
> View attachment 2665289
> View attachment 2665291



You found a Georgie at an outlet? Lucky girl!! 
Twins with you on Georgie! Enjoy her. I love her to pieces!


----------



## FashionNewby14

iNeedCoffee said:


> You found a Georgie at an outlet? Lucky girl!!
> 
> Twins with you on Georgie! Enjoy her. I love her to pieces!




I am just moving into her!  My outlet had her and a small Georgie in Cognac. Twins!!!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

My new Camo Phoebe, Madison Skinny wallet in Silt, small Camo wristlet, and Camo flat zip case!!!  Love, love, love!!!!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Camo Phoebe, Madison Skinny wallet in Silt, small Camo wristlet, and Camo flat zip case!!!  Love, love, love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665328




Nice! You got some great stuff! Congrats


----------



## LauraTracy

FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Camo Phoebe, Madison Skinny wallet in Silt, small Camo wristlet, and Camo flat zip case!!!  Love, love, love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665328


Wow!  I was never drawn to this print looking at each one by itself but together it's just gorgeous.  Brand new appreciation!  Congratulations on your collection.  They are beautiful together.


----------



## LauraTracy

FashionNewby14 said:


> Just got Molly in black Siggy and Georgie in Pink Ruby from Factory store. Plus a few fobs!
> View attachment 2665289
> View attachment 2665291


Georgie!!  And I LOVE that Molly.  Never seen her before.  She's very nice.  Love the tassels and her color.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

Kmiller_41 said:


> Nice! You got some great stuff! Congrats




Thank you!!!  I could not believe the deletes that were there!  Phoebes in just about every color and a ton of Prestons in embossed woven leather - fawn & mandarin.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Camo Phoebe, Madison Skinny wallet in Silt, small Camo wristlet, and Camo flat zip case!!! Love, love, love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665328


 

I love that this one has a tassle.  Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## FashionNewby14

LauraTracy said:


> Georgie!!  And I LOVE that Molly.  Never seen her before.  She's very nice.  Love the tassels and her color.  Gorgeous!!




Thank you thank you thank you!  Happy dance!  I am already moved into Georgie!  &#128512;


----------



## FashionNewby14

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love that this one has a tassle.  Congrats on your new beauties!




Thank you!  I love that element too and the tassel is in the lighter if the two accent colors so it really stands out!!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

FashionNewby14 said:


> Thank you!!!  I could not believe the deletes that were there!  Phoebes in just about every color and a ton of Prestons in embossed woven leather - fawn & mandarin.




Really?! I may need to take a trip to my outlet. I guess they are clearing out everything for the new collection.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Kmiller_41 said:


> Really?! I may need to take a trip to my outlet. I guess they are clearing out everything for the new collection.




They are!  My SA at outlet said they were told to be ready for a shipment a day. There were 3 floor to ceiling shelves, three hanging racks and a table with deletes!  TONS!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Camo Phoebe, Madison Skinny wallet in Silt, small Camo wristlet, and Camo flat zip case!!!  Love, love, love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665328




I LOVE this set!!!!! Coach+Camo= awesome!!!!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

FashionNewby14 said:


> They are!  My SA at outlet said they were told to be ready for a shipment a day. There were 3 floor to ceiling shelves, three hanging racks and a table with deletes!  TONS!




So funny someone posted a while back that the outlets would no longer get deletes, thus would only be available at semi annual sales. I hope she reads this, never say never


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Oilve Grey Turnlock Carlyle




Gorgeous, love this bag! Bag twins&#128522;Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kmiller_41 said:


> Olive Phoebe  I love this color!
> View attachment 2664673




Love the Olive color, beautiful!


----------



## iuvcoach

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous, love this bag! Bag twins&#128522;Congrats!




Thanks lady, glad to be twins with you too


----------



## FashionNewby14

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I LOVE this set!!!!! Coach+Camo= awesome!!!!!




Thank you!!  I think so too!


----------



## FashionNewby14

lisa.nickel said:


> So funny someone posted a while back that the outlets would no longer get deletes, thus would only be available at semi annual sales. I hope she reads this, never say never




With Coach...never say never is the perfect mantra!


----------



## jane

jailnurse93 said:


> Congratulations on 7k posts, jane (tPF's 100th member).    You have been around here when hardly anyone was!  Now there are 1000's of tPF members!  Were ppl joining pretty rapidly when you joined or was it slow going?  I know there have been groups that I have belonged to for other interests and weeks would go by and nobody would post anything....It is nice that tPF is always open; someone is ALWAYS here.  LOL.
> 
> I LOVE Legacy.  Your Mahogany duffle is awesome.  I bought a black duffle at the end of May on FOS.  It was completely wrapped but mine seemed a little dry also so I conditioned it.  I have been hunkered down in it ever since.  I don't want to move out!  LOL.  I also love your Ramblers!  Those are super cute bags!  I bought one on ebay that Hyacinth authenticated for me.  It was from 99, USA made, very good condition but I gave it to a friend who was moving across the country.  She got hooked on Coach purses through me.
> 
> Thanks for the pics!  I do appreciate it.  And thank you for the sharing that you have done over the years!



Aw thank you so much for your sweet post! I really can't believe it has been almost nine years. I joined this site I think the day or the day after it launched. Before the forum, it was just the purse blog with comments for each post. But there were so many comments they decided to create a forum. I still can't believe how big it is now!


----------



## tannedsilk

FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Camo Phoebe, Madison Skinny wallet in Silt, small Camo wristlet, and Camo flat zip case!!!  Love, love, love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665328



Lovely, congrats.  Which outlet was this?


----------



## FashionNewby14

tannedsilk said:


> Lovely, congrats.  Which outlet was this?




Thank you!!


----------



## vesperholly

FashionNewby14 said:


> Just got Molly in black Siggy and Georgie in Pink Ruby from Factory store. Plus a few fobs!
> View attachment 2665289
> View attachment 2665291



OMG Georgie is at the outlets now? How much was it? Curses, I can't get to my outlet until Saturday at the earliest!


----------



## FashionNewby14

vesperholly said:


> OMG Georgie is at the outlets now? How much was it? Curses, I can't get to my outlet until Saturday at the earliest!




She was $170 + tax. I did not see how much small Georgie was. Call your outlet and give them the style number!  They may hold it for you!  Good luck!


----------



## coachlover73

Got an awesome deal on this red coach Borough bag! Love it!


----------



## miumiu14038

ZSP said:


> I like bag #2!  I think it goes easily from casual to a dressier evening occasion and I love the length of the crossbody strap.
> 
> Good luck choosing one.



thanks ZSP for giving opinion, tht's what i think same way as yours too. I like it but i am looking something more casual which can bring to market street or having village trip.


----------



## miumiu14038

BeachBagGal said:


> Yay-Sounds good! What color?



 BeachBagGal, i brought back the brown do an exchange at Coach store as they not allow for refund. In such no option wise, i then exchange it to Madison Mini N/S Tote in Saffiano, have more room for my stuff. My 7" pad can lay ver. or hor. in the tote, flexible. 

http://prntscr.com/3wnfgj
http://prntscr.com/3wnfwj  - closer view

I had bring it out few times & dint expect got such many compliments   I LOVE this TOTE !!


----------



## miumiu14038

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Just received my Madison N/S Saffiano Tote in Bronze. I think I got it for a great price. It arrived packaged very well but there was a small wrinkle/dent that I hope will sort itself out with some use. The picture does not do the color justice.




Love it !! is tht Mini size? 

I newly bought one too !! Have got lots compliments on the street 
http://prntscr.com/3wnfwj


----------



## crystal-d

SeattleGal93 said:


> My black violet studded duffle is here! Got her from the semi-annual sale. She's so much prettier in person. Love!!
> 
> View attachment 2665012
> View attachment 2665014




So pretty


----------



## JulieESG

FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Camo Phoebe, Madison Skinny wallet in Silt, small Camo wristlet, and Camo flat zip case!!!  Love, love, love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665328


These are really so much prettier than the "Camo" name implies.  Just lovely.


----------



## LauraTracy

coachlover73 said:


> Got an awesome deal on this red coach Borough bag! Love it!


Congratulations!  Always love red!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My new to me, Campbell Satchel in Hot Orange as well as a new scarf for Miss Rory. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


----------



## FashionNewby14

miumiu14038 said:


> BeachBagGal, i brought back the brown do an exchange at Coach store as they not allow for refund. In such no option wise, i then exchange it to Madison Mini N/S Tote in Saffiano, have more room for my stuff. My 7" pad can lay ver. or hor. in the tote, flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> http://prntscr.com/3wnfgj
> 
> http://prntscr.com/3wnfwj  - closer view
> 
> 
> 
> I had bring it out few times & dint expect got such many compliments   I LOVE this TOTE !!




Wow!  Beautiful!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

SeattleGal93 said:


> My black violet studded duffle is here! Got her from the semi-annual sale. She's so much prettier in person. Love!!
> 
> View attachment 2665012
> View attachment 2665014




She is gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

JulieESG said:


> These are really so much prettier than the "Camo" name implies.  Just lovely.




Thank you!!  I don't know why she is online exclusive only. She is sooooo much prettier in person!


----------



## FashionNewby14

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2666292
> 
> 
> My new to me, Campbell Satchel in Hot Orange as well as a new scarf for Miss Rory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666294
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.




Congrats -- fantastic summer color!  And the scarf for Rory suits to a T!  

You will get no judgement here!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

FashionNewby14 said:


> Congrats -- fantastic summer color!  And the scarf for Rory suits to a T!
> 
> You will get no judgement here!




Lol, that's my signature. It's what I tell my nosy relatives. )))


Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


----------



## LauraTracy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2666292
> 
> 
> My new to me, Campbell Satchel in Hot Orange as well as a new scarf for Miss Rory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666294
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


So cute!! I love the scarves.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Lol, that's my signature. It's what I tell my nosy relatives. )))
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.




Lol....I do not understand why it is so difficult...I change my clothes everyday....why not my purse?


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

FashionNewby14 said:


> Lol....I do not understand why it is so difficult...I change my clothes everyday....why not my purse?




Exactly!!!!! 


Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


----------



## Caspin22

SeattleGal93 said:


> My black violet studded duffle is here! Got her from the semi-annual sale. She's so much prettier in person. Love!!
> 
> View attachment 2665012
> View attachment 2665014



That color is lovely - I love the studded duffles!



FashionNewby14 said:


> My new Camo Phoebe, Madison Skinny wallet in Silt, small Camo wristlet, and Camo flat zip case!!!  Love, love, love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665328



I never really looked closely at this print but the set is beautiful!!



coachlover73 said:


> Got an awesome deal on this red coach Borough bag! Love it!



Gorgeous - and welcome, since this is your first post!


----------



## Caspin22

My newest love, my new to me Black Cherry Molly.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Canderson22 said:


> My newest love, my new to me Black Cherry Molly.
> 
> View attachment 2666937




Just lovely!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Just got bright mandarin phoebe at the outlet for 179.00 love it already moved in


----------



## jenn805

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got bright mandarin phoebe at the outlet for 179.00 love it already moved in
> View attachment 2666969



Pretty color


----------



## GA Peach

Canderson22 said:


> My newest love, my new to me Black Cherry Molly.
> 
> View attachment 2666937


Beautiful!  One of my favorite Legacy colors.


----------



## BeachBagGal

miumiu14038 said:


> BeachBagGal, i brought back the brown do an exchange at Coach store as they not allow for refund. In such no option wise, i then exchange it to Madison Mini N/S Tote in Saffiano, have more room for my stuff. My 7" pad can lay ver. or hor. in the tote, flexible.
> 
> http://prntscr.com/3wnfgj
> http://prntscr.com/3wnfwj  - closer view
> 
> I had bring it out few times & dint expect got such many compliments   I LOVE this TOTE !!


Very pretty! I Like!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> My newest love, my new to me Black Cherry Molly.
> 
> View attachment 2666937


Oooo lovin' this girl!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> My newest love, my new to me Black Cherry Molly.
> 
> View attachment 2666937



So so gorgeous. Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## coachlover73

LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!  Always love red!


I got it for $300 it retails for $598,it was a store display and had been marked down,it's one of the best deals I've ever found!


----------



## zaara10

I picked up this little park leather turquoise wristlet/clutch for an incredible steal... It was accidentally marked down to $19.99 while the one other one in the store was marked down to $79.99. The manager said they had to honor the price written, so w/ the 50 off it was $10!!! Whoo hoo! I was looking for something just like this to throw in the diaper bag. Plus it's my favorite color


----------



## Oneforme

zaara10 said:


> I picked up this little park leather turquoise wristlet/clutch for an incredible steal... It was accidentally marked down to $19.99 while the one other one in the store was marked down to $79.99. The manager said they had to honor the price written, so w/ the 50 off it was $10!!! Whoo hoo! I was looking for something just like this to throw in the diaper bag. Plus it's my favorite color
> View attachment 2667125
> View attachment 2667126
> View attachment 2667127



Wow! Just....Wow!


----------



## quinna

zaara10 said:


> I picked up this little park leather turquoise wristlet/clutch for an incredible steal... It was accidentally marked down to $19.99 while the one other one in the store was marked down to $79.99. The manager said they had to honor the price written, so w/ the 50 off it was $10!!! Whoo hoo! I was looking for something just like this to throw in the diaper bag. Plus it's my favorite color
> View attachment 2667125
> View attachment 2667126
> View attachment 2667127



Awesome steal! Love the color!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> My newest love, my new to me Black Cherry Molly.
> 
> View attachment 2666937


Such a pretty color!  This bag is creeping up my list.  Love the rockin tassels.


----------



## LauraTracy

zaara10 said:


> I picked up this little park leather turquoise wristlet/clutch for an incredible steal... It was accidentally marked down to $19.99 while the one other one in the store was marked down to $79.99. The manager said they had to honor the price written, so w/ the 50 off it was $10!!! Whoo hoo! I was looking for something just like this to throw in the diaper bag. Plus it's my favorite color
> View attachment 2667125
> View attachment 2667126
> View attachment 2667127


Another gorgeous color!  Lucky you.  Enjoy her.


----------



## pbnjam

zaara10 said:


> I picked up this little park leather turquoise wristlet/clutch for an incredible steal... It was accidentally marked down to $19.99 while the one other one in the store was marked down to $79.99. The manager said they had to honor the price written, so w/ the 50 off it was $10!!! Whoo hoo! I was looking for something just like this to throw in the diaper bag. Plus it's my favorite color
> View attachment 2667125
> View attachment 2667126
> View attachment 2667127


Lucky!


----------



## pbnjam

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got bright mandarin phoebe at the outlet for 179.00 love it already moved in
> View attachment 2666969


This orange is perfect!


----------



## jenn805

zaara10 said:


> I picked up this little park leather turquoise wristlet/clutch for an incredible steal... It was accidentally marked down to $19.99 while the one other one in the store was marked down to $79.99. The manager said they had to honor the price written, so w/ the 50 off it was $10!!! Whoo hoo! I was looking for something just like this to throw in the diaper bag. Plus it's my favorite color
> View attachment 2667125
> View attachment 2667126
> View attachment 2667127



What a great deal, and so cute


----------



## Live It Up

My new lovelies!


----------



## jenn805

Live It Up said:


> My new lovelies!



Pretty


----------



## LauraTracy

Live It Up said:


> My new lovelies!


Love the color block!  Very nice!!


----------



## bagenamored

I got this one a few FOS sales back. I've been longing for this bag since I first saw it on the FP site about a year ago but could never bring myself to pay $698. I considered getting it with a PCE but the price was still too high.  When it hit FOS at $350 I pounced on it because I thought it might not show up again. The bag they sent me was clearly either a return or used (the tag was removed and in the pocket, the leather was scratched, and nothing was wrapped). For $350, that wasn't good enough so I returned it. The next week it was on clearance on FOS for $209 so I quickly ordered it again!  The second bag had everything wrapped and was in perfect, brand new condition.  Yay!


Here is Bleecker Debossed Painted Stripe Boston Bag in Ocean/Navy.


----------



## FashionNewby14

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got bright mandarin phoebe at the outlet for 179.00 love it already moved in
> View attachment 2666969




Beautiful!!!  Congrats!


----------



## FashionNewby14

bagenamored said:


> I got this one a few FOS sales back. I've been longing for this bag since I first saw it on the FP site about a year ago but could never bring myself to pay $698. I considered getting it with a PCE but the price was still too high.  When it hit FOS at $350 I pounced on it because I thought it might not show up again. The bag they sent me was clearly either a return or used (the tag was removed and in the pocket, the leather was scratched, and nothing was wrapped). For $350, that wasn't good enough so I returned it. The next week it was on clearance on FOS for $209 so I quickly ordered it again!  The second bag had everything wrapped and was in perfect, brand new condition.  Yay!
> 
> 
> Here is Bleecker Debossed Painted Stripe Boston Bag in Ocean/Navy.




Yay!!  She is stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## LauraTracy

bagenamored said:


> I got this one a few FOS sales back. I've been longing for this bag since I first saw it on the FP site about a year ago but could never bring myself to pay $698. I considered getting it with a PCE but the price was still too high.  When it hit FOS at $350 I pounced on it because I thought it might not show up again. The bag they sent me was clearly either a return or used (the tag was removed and in the pocket, the leather was scratched, and nothing was wrapped). For $350, that wasn't good enough so I returned it. The next week it was on clearance on FOS for $209 so I quickly ordered it again!  The second bag had everything wrapped and was in perfect, brand new condition.  Yay!
> 
> 
> Here is Bleecker Debossed Painted Stripe Boston Bag in Ocean/Navy.


Now THAT is cool!  I've never seen this bag before.  It looks really large and roomy.  I love those colors together too.  Very nice!  Congratulations on your steal.


----------



## jenn805

[/URL
]ust arrived
Chenille ocelot phoebe from fos, and zip top wristlet ordered from jax


----------



## bagenamored

FashionNewby14 said:


> Yay!!  She is stunning!  Enjoy!




Thanks so much!



LauraTracy said:


> Now THAT is cool!  I've never seen this bag before.  It looks really large and roomy.  I love those colors together too.  Very nice!  Congratulations on your steal.




Thank you! I think the travel pieces from the men's life are amazing! It's not a huge bag but is perfect for a weekend trip or as a carry-on piece for the plane.


----------



## gv3

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Here's my second acquisition of the week.....I'm currently in the dog house but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557673


Hi

what model bag is this?Does anyone know?


----------



## Elsee

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Here's my second acquisition of the week.....I'm currently in the dog house but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557673



Twins! And I agree -- it's definitely worth it!


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> [/URL
> ]ust arrived
> Chenille ocelot phoebe from fos, and zip top wristlet ordered from jax



Ocelot!  You are making me misty for my Ocelot Sadie in summer hibernation.  Love it!!


----------



## Elsee

gv3 said:


> Hi
> 
> what model bag is this?Does anyone know?



It's the Graphite/Berry Rory -- #20201


----------



## Elsee

jenn805 said:


> [/URL
> ]ust arrived
> Chenille ocelot phoebe from fos, and zip top wristlet ordered from jax




Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## jenn805

LauraTracy said:


> Ocelot!  You are making me misty for my Ocelot Sadie in summer hibernation.  Love it!!




thanks, im so glad to have them
Ocelot is even prettier then I thought it would be




Elsee said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations!



Thanks


----------



## gv3

Elsee said:


> It's the Graphite/Berry Rory -- #20201


Thanks


----------



## zaara10

gv3 said:


> Hi
> 
> what model bag is this?Does anyone know?



That's a Legacy Rory in graphite/berry


----------



## Oneforme

bagenamored said:


> I got this one a few FOS sales back. I've been longing for this bag since I first saw it on the FP site about a year ago but could never bring myself to pay $698. I considered getting it with a PCE but the price was still too high.  When it hit FOS at $350 I pounced on it because I thought it might not show up again. The bag they sent me was clearly either a return or used (the tag was removed and in the pocket, the leather was scratched, and nothing was wrapped). For $350, that wasn't good enough so I returned it. The next week it was on clearance on FOS for $209 so I quickly ordered it again!  The second bag had everything wrapped and was in perfect, brand new condition.  Yay!
> 
> 
> Here is Bleecker Debossed Painted Stripe Boston Bag in Ocean/Navy.



Love when things work out for the better. Lovely bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zaara10 said:


> I picked up this little park leather turquoise wristlet/clutch for an incredible steal... It was accidentally marked down to $19.99 while the one other one in the store was marked down to $79.99. The manager said they had to honor the price written, so w/ the 50 off it was $10!!! Whoo hoo! I was looking for something just like this to throw in the diaper bag. Plus it's my favorite color
> View attachment 2667125
> View attachment 2667126
> View attachment 2667127


What an awesome deal!!! I love the color! It sells out on FOS everytime before I can buy it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagenamored said:


> I got this one a few FOS sales back. I've been longing for this bag since I first saw it on the FP site about a year ago but could never bring myself to pay $698. I considered getting it with a PCE but the price was still too high.  When it hit FOS at $350 I pounced on it because I thought it might not show up again. The bag they sent me was clearly either a return or used (the tag was removed and in the pocket, the leather was scratched, and nothing was wrapped). For $350, that wasn't good enough so I returned it. The next week it was on clearance on FOS for $209 so I quickly ordered it again!  The second bag had everything wrapped and was in perfect, brand new condition.  Yay!
> 
> 
> Here is Bleecker Debossed Painted Stripe Boston Bag in Ocean/Navy.


Gorgeous! I love the color combo on this bag - I admire it everytime I see it!


----------



## corduroyshoes

A couple more pictures are over in the borough thread but here is my new large soft borough lived in luxury in espresso with loganberry edgepaint!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

corduroyshoes said:


> A couple more pictures are over in the borough thread but here is my new large soft borough lived in luxury in espresso with loganberry edgepaint!


I love it. I love soft Borough alotttttt


----------



## corduroyshoes

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love it. I love soft Borough alotttttt


Do you have any soft boroughs?  This one is really nice, not that you need convincing


----------



## crazyforcoach09

corduroyshoes said:


> Do you have any soft boroughs?  This one is really nice, not that you need convincing



No. I need one


----------



## Live It Up

jenn805 said:


> Pretty


Thanks.



LauraTracy said:


> Love the color block!  Very nice!!


Thank you. I love the looks and feel of the leather on the mini tanner. And it smells like rich leather.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I love Dillards clearance. Sea Mist Phoebe just had to come home with me. 
View attachment 2668904


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet run today. Pair from FP


----------



## Asscher Cut

Squeeeeeeee


----------



## zaara10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love Dillards clearance. Sea Mist Phoebe just had to come home with me.
> View attachment 2668904



I saw this at the outlet the other day. It's a lovely color. Is it a better deal at Dillard's?


----------



## LvoesBags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love Dillards clearance. Sea Mist Phoebe just had to come home with me.
> View attachment 2668904


Congrats!! SeaMist is beautiful color. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today. Pair from FP


Love these!!


Asscher Cut said:


> Squeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 2668927
> View attachment 2668928



So pretty!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LvoesBags said:


> Congrats!! SeaMist is beautiful color.
> 
> 
> Love these!!
> 
> 
> So pretty!!


Thank you


----------



## GA Peach

Camel/Pink Ruby Edgepaint Preston.  Picked up at Dillard's on clearance with additional 30% off.  Didn't think I'd come across this one for such a good deal or end up with 3 Preston's.  I only want one regular and one edgepaint and since I already have Graphite, Ecru goes back again.......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Canderson22 said:


> My newest love, my new to me Black Cherry Molly.
> 
> View attachment 2666937


Love, Love, Love!!



zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got bright mandarin phoebe at the outlet for 179.00 love it already moved in
> View attachment 2666969


 Congrats!  
(I saw this at the outlet today.  It was pretty, but just not me.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zaara10 said:


> I picked up this little park leather turquoise wristlet/clutch for an incredible steal... It was accidentally marked down to $19.99 while the one other one in the store was marked down to $79.99. The manager said they had to honor the price written, so w/ the 50 off it was $10!!! Whoo hoo! I was looking for something just like this to throw in the diaper bag. Plus it's my favorite color
> View attachment 2667125
> View attachment 2667126
> View attachment 2667127


 Turquoise!!  Me likey!  Congrats!



Live It Up said:


> My new lovelies!


Love these!  I have a Chelsea in the khaki/deep port color block.  Such a great combo.  And you can never go wrong with cognac.  Congrats!



bagenamored said:


> I got this one a few FOS sales back. I've been longing for this bag since I first saw it on the FP site about a year ago but could never bring myself to pay $698. I considered getting it with a PCE but the price was still too high.  When it hit FOS at $350 I pounced on it because I thought it might not show up again. The bag they sent me was clearly either a return or used (the tag was removed and in the pocket, the leather was scratched, and nothing was wrapped). For $350, that wasn't good enough so I returned it. The next week it was on clearance on FOS for $209 so I quickly ordered it again!  The second bag had everything wrapped and was in perfect, brand new condition.  Yay!
> 
> Here is Bleecker Debossed Painted Stripe Boston Bag in Ocean/Navy.


Congrats!  Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> [/URL
> ]ust arrived
> Chenille ocelot phoebe from fos, and zip top wristlet ordered from jax



 Pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

corduroyshoes said:


> A couple more pictures are over in the borough thread but here is my new large soft borough lived in luxury in espresso with loganberry edgepaint!


 That is gorgeous!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today. Pair from FP


 Cute!



Asscher Cut said:


> Squeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 2668927
> View attachment 2668928


 Cute!  



GA Peach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Edgepaint Preston.  Picked up at Dillard's on clearance with additional 30% off.  Didn't think I'd come across this one for such a good deal or end up with 3 Preston's.  I only want one regular and one edgepaint and since I already have Graphite, Ecru goes back again.......


 Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zaara10 said:


> I saw this at the outlet the other day. It's a lovely color. Is it a better deal at Dillard's?


 
I saw one at the outlet this morning, but I didn't like the lines on the leather.  It was half off, so it was $179.

When I saw one at Dillards a little later, and I liked the way the leather looked, I went for it.  It was 30/30 and ended up at $175, so only a $4 difference.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!
> (I saw this at the outlet today.  It was pretty, but just not me.)



Thanks I loved this color in person and really I like any color phoebe&#128540; love your new sea mist I have that one also&#128522;


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love Dillards clearance. Sea Mist Phoebe just had to come home with me.
> View attachment 2668904




Lovely. I don't blame you one bit for taking her home.


----------



## CatePNW

Stopped by the Coach store in the mall today and brought home a Madeline EW Satchel in Chestnut.  It's wrapped up and looks so pretty, I don't want to open the box!  DH got a lot of attention in the mall since he was carrying the big bag.

I love the new Smythe satchel, it's so soft and light.


----------



## miumiu14038

FashionNewby14 said:


> Wow!  Beautiful!!


thank you !!


----------



## ecj*waxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today. Pair from FP


These are so cute!  I am thinking I might need a pair.   Enjoy!


----------



## tonij2000

Live It Up said:


> My new lovelies!



Nice, congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ecj*waxy said:


> These are so cute!  I am thinking I might need a pair.   Enjoy!



Thanks Lady


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love Dillards clearance. Sea Mist Phoebe just had to come home with me.
> View attachment 2668904


Wish I could use small phoebe because we would be twins


----------



## CoachCruiser

Exchanged my Phoebe Metallic the next day for the Borough in Metallic. I love the Phoebe bag but I already have enough; I really thought it looked just as sharp in the Borough style, and I definitely wanted to keep the Metallic color. A BEAUTIFUL METALLIC!!!  I just LOVE this bag and moved right in.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Thanks I loved this color in person and really I like any color phoebe&#55357;&#56860; love your new sea mist I have that one also&#55357;&#56842;


 Thanks!  I have just a **cough** few **cough** Phoebes myself, lol. It took me awhile to warm up to her, but now I love my Phoebes.



pursecharm said:


> Lovely. I don't blame you one bit for taking her home.


Thanks!  LOL, she kept calling my name - what else could I do?   I brought home another bag from Dillards, but it isn't Coach.  (Psssst - MK Selma) 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wish I could use small phoebe because we would be twins


 I tried large, but it was just too big.  Small Phoebe is perfect for me.


----------



## Kmiller_41

CoachCruiser said:


> Exchanged my Phoebe Metallic the next day for the Borough in Metallic. I love the Phoebe bag but I already have enough; I really thought it looked just as sharp in the Borough style, and I definitely wanted to keep the Metallic color. A BEAUTIFUL METALLIC!!!  I just LOVE this bag and moved right in.




This is beautiful! I too just exchanged my metallic phoebe for the metallic mini borough. Congrats!


----------



## Kmiller_41

GA Peach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Edgepaint Preston.  Picked up at Dillard's on clearance with additional 30% off.  Didn't think I'd come across this one for such a good deal or end up with 3 Preston's.  I only want one regular and one edgepaint and since I already have Graphite, Ecru goes back again.......




Love this!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Kmiller_41 said:


> This is beautiful! I too just exchanged my metallic phoebe for the metallic mini borough. Congrats!


Congrats to you, too!!  The metallic color is gorgeous and is such a great neutral!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

CoachCruiser said:


> Congrats to you, too!!  The metallic color is gorgeous and is such a great neutral!!




Thanks!


----------



## cam37

This is my first coach bag and I already love her 
especially as she was 70% off in the sale 

My lovely peach pheobe

She has been unwrapped and out and about all weekend


----------



## iNeedCoffee

cam37 said:


> This is my first coach bag and I already love her
> especially as she was 70% off in the sale
> 
> My lovely peach pheobe
> 
> She has been unwrapped and out and about all weekend



Very pretty!! You picked a stunner for your first Coach. Congrats!


----------



## Kmiller_41

cam37 said:


> This is my first coach bag and I already love her
> 
> especially as she was 70% off in the sale
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely peach pheobe
> 
> 
> 
> She has been unwrapped and out and about all weekend




Congrats on your first coach! What a great price too  This is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## shillinggirl88

cam37 said:


> This is my first coach bag and I already love her
> especially as she was 70% off in the sale
> 
> My lovely peach pheobe
> 
> She has been unwrapped and out and about all weekend



That color is very pretty!  Congrats!  Where did you get it for 70% off??? is that small or regular?  Enjoy!


----------



## FashionNewby14

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today. Pair from FP




Those are on my list too!!!  Lovelies!  Congrats!!  &#128512;


----------



## cam37

shillinggirl88 said:


> That color is very pretty!  Congrats!  Where did you get it for 70% off??? is that small or regular?  Enjoy!


thank you!  its a large phoebe. I am in the UK and got her from john lewis which is a department store.  I think she will be my first coach of many


----------



## Live It Up

My Madison Embossed Croc Carrie that I bought online from the Coach Factory site.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Live It Up said:


> My Madison Embossed Croc Carrie that I bought online from the Coach Factory site.


Beautiful


----------



## Live It Up

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Live It Up said:


> My Madison Embossed Croc Carrie that I bought online from the Coach Factory site.


Oh my...that is just lovely!!!   

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cam37 said:


> This is my first coach bag and I already love her
> especially as she was 70% off in the sale
> 
> My lovely peach pheobe
> 
> She has been unwrapped and out and about all weekend


 
Phoebe is gorgeous in Peach!  Excellent choice for your first Coach.  Fair warning - both Coach bags in general and especially Phoebe, are very addicting.  You will soon have many more, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My Madison Embossed Croc Carrie that I bought online from the Coach Factory site.


 
That is stunning!  You have an awesome bag collection.  I always love to see what you will post next.


----------



## Elsee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love Dillards clearance. Sea Mist Phoebe just had to come home with me.
> View attachment 2668904



What a pretty color! Congratulations!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today. Pair from FP



Those are hot! Congratulations!



Asscher Cut said:


> Squeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 2668927
> View attachment 2668928



Very pretty! Congrats!



GA Peach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Edgepaint Preston.  Picked up at Dillard's on clearance with additional 30% off.  Didn't think I'd come across this one for such a good deal or end up with 3 Preston's.  I only want one regular and one edgepaint and since I already have Graphite, Ecru goes back again.......



What a great deal! Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Elsee

CoachCruiser said:


> Exchanged my Phoebe Metallic the next day for the Borough in Metallic. I love the Phoebe bag but I already have enough; I really thought it looked just as sharp in the Borough style, and I definitely wanted to keep the Metallic color. A BEAUTIFUL METALLIC!!!  I just LOVE this bag and moved right in.



That is beautiful! Enjoy!



cam37 said:


> This is my first coach bag and I already love her
> especially as she was 70% off in the sale
> 
> My lovely peach pheobe
> 
> She has been unwrapped and out and about all weekend



Congratulations on your first Coach!! She's a beauty!



Live It Up said:


> My Madison Embossed Croc Carrie that I bought online from the Coach Factory site.



Stunning!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Live It Up

cam37 said:


> This is my first coach bag and I already love her
> especially as she was 70% off in the sale
> 
> My lovely peach pheobe
> 
> She has been unwrapped and out and about all weekend


Beautiful!  Welcome future Phoebe addict.


----------



## Live It Up

ecj*waxy said:


> Oh my...that is just lovely!!!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you. It really is much prettier than the picture shows. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is stunning!  You have an awesome bag collection.  I always love to see what you will post next.



Aww...Thank you so much.  Your collection is just fabulous.  I'd love to go shopping in your closet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Thank you. It really is much prettier than the picture shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...Thank you so much.  Your collection is just fabulous.  I'd love to go shopping in your closet!



Why thank you! I'd love to do the same and go shopping on your closet.


----------



## FashionNewby14

cam37 said:


> thank you!  its a large phoebe. I am in the UK and got her from john lewis which is a department store.  I think she will be my first coach of many




Well done, you!!!  And please share them all!


----------



## Jaidybug

GA Peach said:


> Camel/Pink Ruby Edgepaint Preston.  Picked up at Dillard's on clearance with additional 30% off.  Didn't think I'd come across this one for such a good deal or end up with 3 Preston's.  I only want one regular and one edgepaint and since I already have Graphite, Ecru goes back again.......




Beautiful color combo, congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today. Pair from FP




Love them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> What a pretty color! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hot! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great deal! Enjoy your new beauty!




Thank you


----------



## Kmiller_41

Smythe in olive  The tag says Loganberry so I guess it's available in this color as well! 





And Mini Borough in metallic gold. I love, love, love both these bags! I am officially on a ban now!!


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Smythe in olive  The tag says Loganberry so I guess it's available in this color as well!
> View attachment 2671009
> 
> View attachment 2671010
> 
> 
> And Mini Borough in metallic gold. I love, love, love both these bags! I am officially on a ban now!!
> View attachment 2671011



Love both!


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Love both!




Thank you!! Moving into the Smythe as I type, lol!


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thank you!! Moving into the Smythe as I type, lol!



I would like to see the Smythe in loganberry


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> I would like to see the Smythe in loganberry




Me too! I bet that would be so pretty


----------



## quinna

Kmiller_41 said:


> Smythe in olive  The tag says Loganberry so I guess it's available in this color as well!



I need this. So beautiful!!


----------



## BonBonz

A few of my recent purchases with an MK and Dooney thrown in.


----------



## Kmiller_41

BonBonz said:


> A few of my recent purchases with an MK and Dooney thrown in.




Nice! Love all your little goodies, especially the borough  Congrats!


----------



## Kmiller_41

quinna said:


> I need this. So beautiful!!




Thanks!


----------



## iuvcoach

Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW


----------



## mrop

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW




Whoa!! Gorgeous!! This purple iris looks a lot like UV! Do you agree?


----------



## Caspin22

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW




OMFG. My favorite color leather with my favorite color hardware. *DEAD*


----------



## pbnjam

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW


This is a very pretty purple! I would be sooo interested in a bag in this color! Congrats, its super cute.


----------



## pbnjam

mrop said:


> Whoa!! Gorgeous!! This purple iris looks a lot like UV! Do you agree?


It does remind me of UV, but maybe with a lil more bluish hue. I love both because the color pops.


----------



## Kmiller_41

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW




So pretty! Love the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Canderson22 said:


> OMFG. My favorite color leather with my favorite color hardware. *DEAD*




My exact feeling! !!!


----------



## macde90

BonBonz said:


> A few of my recent purchases with an MK and Dooney thrown in.


 
Nice collection. I just saw that flowery pouch dooney thing at TJMaxx. What is that?


----------



## FashionNewby14

Kmiller_41 said:


> Smythe in olive  The tag says Loganberry so I guess it's available in this color as well!
> View attachment 2671009
> 
> View attachment 2671010
> 
> 
> And Mini Borough in metallic gold. I love, love, love both these bags! I am officially on a ban now!!
> View attachment 2671011




CONGRATS!!!!  I have the Smythe on my wish list!!!  It is sooo buttery soft!  And absolutely gorgeous in Olive!  AND the mini Borough in metallic gold???  Enjoy both these lovelies!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

BonBonz said:


> A few of my recent purchases with an MK and Dooney thrown in.




Congratulations!  That is quite a lovely haul!  Where did you get the Coach cosmetic pouch with fushia roses?


----------



## FashionNewby14

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW




Fantastic summer color!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

FashionNewby14 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!  I have the Smythe on my wish list!!!  It is sooo buttery soft!  And absolutely gorgeous in Olive!  AND the mini Borough in metallic gold???  Enjoy both these lovelies!!




Thank you!! I went a little crazy last week with buying so I am definitely on a ban now!! These should hold me over for awhile


----------



## BonBonz

FashionNewby14 said:


> Congratulations!  That is quite a lovely haul!  Where did you get the Coach cosmetic pouch with fushia roses?



Thanks! It was on FOS earlier this month.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

What all is available to order in purple iris?


----------



## iuvcoach

mrop said:


> Whoa!! Gorgeous!! This purple iris looks a lot like UV! Do you agree?



Rem the UV I think this is richer in color and just so much better since it has GM HW, IMO. 



Canderson22 said:


> OMFG. My favorite color leather with my favorite color hardware. *DEAD*



They did very well with this color and the HW.



pbnjam said:


> This is a very pretty purple! I would be sooo interested in a bag in this color! Congrats, its super cute.



Thanks, so far they are showing small items like,  mini duffle, top handle bag and pouch wristlet



Kmiller_41 said:


> So pretty! Love the gunmetal hardware.



Thanks!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Kmiller_41 said:


> Smythe in olive  The tag says Loganberry so I guess it's available in this color as well!
> View attachment 2671009
> 
> View attachment 2671010
> 
> 
> And Mini Borough in metallic gold. I love, love, love both these bags! I am officially on a ban now!!
> View attachment 2671011



Congrats, both are great looking bags.


----------



## iuvcoach

Harley77 said:


> What all is available to order in purple iris?



I was told mini duffle, pouch wristlet, double wristlet, ID holder and top handle were the only things so far in that color combo.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

iuvcoach said:


> I was told mini duffle, pouch wristlet, double wristlet, ID holder and top handle were the only things so far in that color combo.



Thanks for the info!!

I wonder what the mini duffle looks like.


----------



## FashionNewby14

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thank you!! I went a little crazy last week with buying so I am definitely on a ban now!! These should hold me over for awhile




I am on a ban as well (unless UV Molly, amazing fob deal, etc.). We can live vicariously thru our friends here!!


----------



## mrop

iuvcoach said:


> I was told mini duffle, pouch wristlet, double wristlet, ID holder and top handle were the only things so far in that color combo.




Awesome!! Do you know any of these other items style numbers?? I love the gunmetal hardware with this bright purple!


----------



## FashionNewby14

BonBonz said:


> Thanks! It was on FOS earlier this month.




Thank you!  I have the matching wallet and have wanted the pouch. Would you please let me know the style number?  TIA


----------



## bagenamored

My Grey Quartz Saffiano Sadie finally arrived from FOS today.  It was wrapped to the nines with dust bag and no bulls eye.  I am in love!  I can't believe I got her for $160.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

bagenamored said:


> My Grey Quartz Saffiano Sadie finally arrived from FOS today.  It was wrapped to the nines with dust bag and no bulls eye.  I am in love!  I can't believe I got her for $160.



Beautiful! !!!


----------



## iuvcoach

mrop said:


> Awesome!! Do you know any of these other items style numbers?? I love the gunmetal hardware with this bright purple!



No sorry I did not right them down


----------



## iuvcoach

bagenamored said:


> My Grey Quartz Saffiano Sadie finally arrived from FOS today.  It was wrapped to the nines with dust bag and no bulls eye.  I am in love!  I can't believe I got her for $160.



Congrats, very nice bag


----------



## bagenamored

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! !!!





iuvcoach said:


> Congrats, very nice bag



Thank you both!


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW



Love it
Did you get this on coach.com or in a store?


----------



## FashionNewby14

bagenamored said:


> My Grey Quartz Saffiano Sadie finally arrived from FOS today.  It was wrapped to the nines with dust bag and no bulls eye.  I am in love!  I can't believe I got her for $160.




Soooo lovely!!! Twins!  I love my Sadie!  Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kmiller_41 said:


> Smythe in olive  The tag says Loganberry so I guess it's available in this color as well!
> View attachment 2671009
> 
> View attachment 2671010
> 
> 
> And Mini Borough in metallic gold. I love, love, love both these bags! I am officially on a ban now!!
> View attachment 2671011




Both are gorgeous, loving the Smythe in Olive!


----------



## Jaidybug

BonBonz said:


> A few of my recent purchases with an MK and Dooney thrown in.




Great purchases, love the Washed Chambray mini B!


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW




So pretty, love the colour with GM hardware!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW


 
Gal, now you know purple is my FAVORIATE color.
I wish I was an Full Price HUNTER - because you find all the best stuff before it hits the stores .  I cannot wait to see what is next since you are ALWAYS on top of the new stuff


----------



## jenn805

Pink ruby embossed phoebe
from loveland co outlet
seamist phoebe from colorado mills outlet

I may end up giving one to one of my daughters, since I now have 5 phoebes

I have to say, the sa's  at both locations were very nice and helpful
I was carrying my gold phoebe and got so many compliments, it was funny because the sa's loved it, but didnt even know much about the new bags out
one of them said I need to work there lol


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW



I would love this in the double zip phone wallet


----------



## jenn805

No pics yet
but just ordered the madison double zip phone wallet in loganberry
and double zip wristlet in purple iris, I couldn't resist after seeing tpf member iuvcoach reveal pics : )
im so banned now, lol


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> Pink ruby embossed phoebe
> from loveland co outlet
> seamist phoebe from colorado mills outlet
> 
> I may end up giving one to one of my daughters, since I now have 5 phoebes
> 
> I have to say, the sa's  at both locations were very nice and helpful
> I was carrying my gold phoebe and got so many compliments, it was funny because the sa's loved it, but didnt even know much about the new bags out
> one of them said I need to work there lol











jenn805 said:


> No pics yet
> but just ordered the madison double zip phone wallet in loganberry
> and double zip wristlet in purple iris, I couldn't resist after seeing tpf member iuvcoach reveal pics : )
> im so banned now, lol



Congrats,  love both P and cannot wait to see the loganberry wallet. You will love the purple iris color


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats,  love both P and cannot wait to see the loganberry wallet. You will love the purple iris color



Thanks
I'm really hoping they come out with the double zip phone wallet in the purple : )


----------



## lisa.nickel

Did a charge send for this beauty on Friday and she arrived today wrapped beautifully, with gift box and everything. I had no idea if I would like the color but I love it!
Miss lindsey in citron.


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2672521
> 
> Did a charge send for this beauty on Friday and she arrived today wrapped beautifully, with gift box and everything. I had no idea if I would like the color but I love it!
> Miss lindsey in citron.



Very pretty
did you order through jax?


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty
> 
> did you order through jax?




No I did a charge send from my outlet, I was surprised they actually had found one at another outlet when they did a search for me


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> No I did a charge send from my outlet, I was surprised they actually had found one at another outlet when they did a search for me



Oh OK
Very pretty


----------



## jane

Is there a picture anywhere of loganberry?


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> Is there a picture anywhere of loganberry?






Here is the small wristlet in loganberry


----------



## jane

Ok so it's a coral pink...? It's pretty.


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> Ok so it's a coral pink...? It's pretty.



Not sure
I remember seeing a tpf member post pics of a loganberry borough


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Oh OK
> Very pretty




Thanks


----------



## Sarah03

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2672521
> 
> Did a charge send for this beauty on Friday and she arrived today wrapped beautifully, with gift box and everything. I had no idea if I would like the color but I love it!
> Miss lindsey in citron.




LOVE!!!!!  I'm super jealous. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2672521
> 
> Did a charge send for this beauty on Friday and she arrived today wrapped beautifully, with gift box and everything. I had no idea if I would like the color but I love it!
> Miss lindsey in citron.




Congrats!! This is an awesome bag!


----------



## LvoesBags

jenn805 said:


> Pink ruby embossed phoebe
> from loveland co outlet
> seamist phoebe from colorado mills outlet
> 
> I may end up giving one to one of my daughters, since I now have 5 phoebes
> 
> I have to say, the sa's  at both locations were very nice and helpful
> I was carrying my gold phoebe and got so many compliments, it was funny because the sa's loved it, but didnt even know much about the new bags out
> one of them said I need to work there lol



Both are gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## jenn805

LvoesBags said:


> Both are gorgeous!! Congrats



Thanks : )


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Pink ruby embossed phoebe
> 
> from loveland co outlet
> 
> seamist phoebe from colorado mills outlet
> 
> 
> 
> I may end up giving one to one of my daughters, since I now have 5 phoebes
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, the sa's  at both locations were very nice and helpful
> 
> I was carrying my gold phoebe and got so many compliments, it was funny because the sa's loved it, but didnt even know much about the new bags out
> 
> one of them said I need to work there lol




Love these! Phoebes are so addicting, aren't they?!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Kmiller_41 said:


> Congrats!! This is an awesome bag!




Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

Sarah03 said:


> LOVE!!!!!  I'm super jealous. Enjoy!!!!




Thanks I moved right in to her today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2672521
> 
> Did a charge send for this beauty on Friday and she arrived today wrapped beautifully, with gift box and everything. I had no idea if I would like the color but I love it!
> Miss lindsey in citron.


Very nice


----------



## abwd

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2672521
> 
> Did a charge send for this beauty on Friday and she arrived today wrapped beautifully, with gift box and everything. I had no idea if I would like the color but I love it!
> Miss lindsey in citron.




Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Pink ruby embossed phoebe
> 
> from loveland co outlet
> 
> seamist phoebe from colorado mills outlet
> 
> 
> 
> I may end up giving one to one of my daughters, since I now have 5 phoebes
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, the sa's  at both locations were very nice and helpful
> 
> I was carrying my gold phoebe and got so many compliments, it was funny because the sa's loved it, but didnt even know much about the new bags out
> 
> one of them said I need to work there lol




Both of them are beautiful!!!  Can't imagine being able to figure out which one to give up!


----------



## lisa.nickel

I can't respond to multiple postings on my app but wanted to thank everyone who commented on my lindsey


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

jenn805 said:


> Pink ruby embossed phoebe
> from loveland co outlet
> seamist phoebe from colorado mills outlet
> 
> I may end up giving one to one of my daughters, since I now have 5 phoebes
> 
> I have to say, the sa's  at both locations were very nice and helpful
> I was carrying my gold phoebe and got so many compliments, it was funny because the sa's loved it, but didnt even know much about the new bags out
> one of them said I need to work there lol




Phoebe is one of my favourite Coach designs - elegantly simple and functional. Love your pink ruby! Could we see all 5 of your Phoebes before one of them relocates LOL


----------



## CatePNW

Small Madeline Chestnut


----------



## LauraTracy

CatePNW said:


> Small Madeline Chestnut
> View attachment 2673004


Congratulations!  Madeline's are great!


----------



## LauraTracy

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2672521
> 
> Did a charge send for this beauty on Friday and she arrived today wrapped beautifully, with gift box and everything. I had no idea if I would like the color but I love it!
> Miss lindsey in citron.


Love the citron.  So pretty!!


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> Pink ruby embossed phoebe
> from loveland co outlet
> seamist phoebe from colorado mills outlet
> 
> I may end up giving one to one of my daughters, since I now have 5 phoebes
> 
> I have to say, the sa's  at both locations were very nice and helpful
> I was carrying my gold phoebe and got so many compliments, it was funny because the sa's loved it, but didnt even know much about the new bags out
> one of them said I need to work there lol


These colors are gorgeous!!  Love the seamist!


----------



## LauraTracy

bagenamored said:


> My Grey Quartz Saffiano Sadie finally arrived from FOS today.  It was wrapped to the nines with dust bag and no bulls eye.  I am in love!  I can't believe I got her for $160.


Sadie!!  I was so tempted by the violet.  Ugh, I'm jealous!!!  Enjoy her!


----------



## LauraTracy

BonBonz said:


> A few of my recent purchases with an MK and Dooney thrown in.


Wow!  Now that's how shopping is done.  Very nice!!  Love the mini.


----------



## LauraTracy

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Madison Double Wristlet GM HW


Purple, my favorite color.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## iuvcoach

LauraTracy said:


> Purple, my favorite color.  Gorgeous!!



Thanks!!


----------



## jenn805

QUOTE=ItrainsinLondon;27023493]Phoebe is one of my favourite Coach designs - elegantly simple and functional. Love your pink ruby! Could we see all 5 of your Phoebes before one of them relocates LOL[/QUOTE]



here they are
marigold in back
seamist, embossed pink ruby, gold metalluc, chenille ocelot


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> Small Madeline Chestnut
> View attachment 2673004



Cute bag, and I love this color


----------



## jenn805

LauraTracy said:


> These colors are gorgeous!!  Love the seamist!



Thanks
its prettier then I thought it would be


----------



## corduroyshoes

CatePNW said:


> Small Madeline Chestnut
> View attachment 2673004




Okay this is a silly question, do you ask for a box at FP? I've never gotten a box with my FP bags, haven't been offered one either.


----------



## BonBonz

corduroyshoes said:


> Okay this is a silly question, do you ask for a box at FP? I've never gotten a box with my FP bags, haven't been offered one either.



You have to request gift wrapping to get a box.


----------



## CatePNW

corduroyshoes said:


> Okay this is a silly question, do you ask for a box at FP? I've never gotten a box with my FP bags, haven't been offered one either.


This was my first FP purchase and I assumed they always boxed them up.  The SA did ask if I wanted it wrapped up and I said sure!  Then it looked so pretty I didn't want to open it....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

jenn805 said:


> here they are
> marigold in back
> seamist, embossed pink ruby, gold metalluc, chenille ocelot


I love the Phoebes, only wish the straps were a few inches longer, they just don't fit on my shoulder well.  I had the zebra print one a few months ago, but had to return it because the zipper pull broke when I went to load her up for the first time.


----------



## bcolada20

I successfully banned myself from handbags back in 2013. While I didn't continue on for this year, this is my first bag purchase since December 2012! Also included are a couple accessories I've gotten in the last month or so. 

All from FOS...Madison mini satchel in black with gold hardware, Madison two tone python embossed large wristlet and a Bleeker color-block ID card case.


----------



## jenn805

bcolada20 said:


> I successfully banned myself from handbags back in 2013. While I didn't continue on for this year, this is my first bag purchase since December 2012! Also included are a couple accessories I've gotten in the last month or so.
> 
> All from FOS...Madison mini satchel in black with gold hardware, Madison two tone python embossed large wristlet and a Bleeker color-block ID card case.
> 
> View attachment 2673471
> View attachment 2673472
> View attachment 2673473
> 
> View attachment 2673474



Cute, I wish I had bought the wristlet
do you have the style number for it?


----------



## bagenamored

LauraTracy said:


> Sadie!!  I was so tempted by the violet.  Ugh, I'm jealous!!!  Enjoy her!



Oooh, the Violet looks great as well. I'd be tempted to get that color too if I found it at a good price. And thank you!


----------



## LauraTracy

bcolada20 said:


> I successfully banned myself from handbags back in 2013. While I didn't continue on for this year, this is my first bag purchase since December 2012! Also included are a couple accessories I've gotten in the last month or so.
> 
> All from FOS...Madison mini satchel in black with gold hardware, Madison two tone python embossed large wristlet and a Bleeker color-block ID card case.
> 
> View attachment 2673471
> View attachment 2673472
> View attachment 2673473
> 
> View attachment 2673474


So nice!  Love that python.  Congrats!


----------



## GA Peach

"New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!


----------



## CatePNW

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!


Looks great on that white chair too, love the color.


----------



## CatePNW

Madison Silt Hobo from Macy's in store clearance!  In training, but she slouches pretty nicely already.


----------



## zaara10

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!



Looks perfect! I've lately been regretting passing her up so many times at the outlet & on sale at L&T


----------



## iuvcoach

Bleecker CB Triple Skinny
GM HW Purple Iris/ Gr Fwn/ Olv Ftg $98.00 52042 QBD6Z


----------



## iuvcoach

W Carlyle and Purple Iris wristlet


----------



## kcoach

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!


So pretty!!!


----------



## coachie mama

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!



congrats! twins now


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!


Yipppie. Looks great


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> W Carlyle and Purple Iris wristlet


She did it again. Love it!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Bleecker CB Triple Skinny
> GM HW Purple Iris/ Gr Fwn/ Olv Ftg $98.00 52042 QBD6Z


She scores again !!!!!!  Love thm


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She did it again. Love it!!!



Thank you!!! Thanks to a friend I was able to get my hands on this one. You need to come over to the dark side


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Thanks to a friend I was able to get my hands on this one. You need to come over to the dark side



Laugh out real loud. I lnow you keep tellllllin me


----------



## WNYsketch

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!



This just reminded me to bust mine out. I have been obsessed with my totes lately. This color is perfect for summer. Enjoy


----------



## iuvcoach

bcolada20 said:


> I successfully banned myself from handbags back in 2013. While I didn't continue on for this year, this is my first bag purchase since December 2012! Also included are a couple accessories I've gotten in the last month or so.
> 
> All from FOS...Madison mini satchel in black with gold hardware, Madison two tone python embossed large wristlet and a Bleeker color-block ID card case.
> 
> View attachment 2673471
> View attachment 2673472
> View attachment 2673473
> 
> View attachment 2673474



Great haul, congrats.


----------



## iuvcoach

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!



Very pretty color, congrats


----------



## WNYsketch

SLGs haul from FOS! With and without flash! 

-Madison needlepoint Light Gray ziptop wristlet
-Madison Gray Birch ziptop wristlet
-Legacy slim zip wallet in Carnelian ( for my best friend's birthday. She loves red while I do not lol)
-Madison diagonal patent accordion zip wallet in Violet


----------



## GA Peach

zaara10 said:


> Looks perfect! I've lately been regretting passing her up so many times at the outlet & on sale at L&T


 


kcoach said:


> So pretty!!!


 


coachie mama said:


> congrats! twins now


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppie. Looks great


 


WNYsketch said:


> This just reminded me to bust mine out. I have been obsessed with my totes lately. This color is perfect for summer. Enjoy


 


iuvcoach said:


> Very pretty color, congrats


 
Thanks Ladies!  I feel like my Legacy Duffle collection is complete with Tourmaline (I also have Black, UV, Fuchsia, Black Cherry, Carnelian, and Juniper).  I wanted Sunflower but I saw a preview of the Mini-Duffles for Fall and I'm hoping they come in regular size.


----------



## GA Peach

CatePNW said:


> Looks great on that white chair too, love the color.


 
Thank you!  It's hard to capture the true color.  I thought putting it up against the chair would help.


----------



## bcolada20

jenn805 said:


> Cute, I wish I had bought the wristlet
> do you have the style number for it?





LauraTracy said:


> So nice!  Love that python.  Congrats!





iuvcoach said:


> Great haul, congrats.



Thank you!!

The style # for the wristlet is 50984


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

bcolada20 said:


> I successfully banned myself from handbags back in 2013. While I didn't continue on for this year, this is my first bag purchase since December 2012! Also included are a couple accessories I've gotten in the last month or so.
> 
> All from FOS...Madison mini satchel in black with gold hardware, Madison two tone python embossed large wristlet and a Bleeker color-block ID card case.
> 
> View attachment 2673471
> View attachment 2673472
> View attachment 2673473
> 
> View attachment 2673474



I just realised I successfully banned myself from buying bags last year, too! And mainly because I didn't come to this forum!



GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!



It doesn't look pre-loved at all. Love the colour!



CatePNW said:


> Madison Silt Hobo from Macy's in store clearance!  In training, but she slouches pretty nicely already.
> 
> View attachment 2673793



This colour silt...so beguiling... it's growing on me! Stunning bag, you have there.



iuvcoach said:


> Bleecker CB Triple Skinny
> GM HW Purple Iris/ Gr Fwn/ Olv Ftg $98.00 52042 QBD6Z



Nice!



iuvcoach said:


> W Carlyle and Purple Iris wristlet



VERRA nice!



WNYsketch said:


> SLGs haul from FOS! With and without flash!
> 
> -Madison needlepoint Light Gray ziptop wristlet
> -Madison Gray Birch ziptop wristlet
> -Legacy slim zip wallet in Carnelian ( for my best friend's birthday. She loves red while I do not lol)
> -Madison diagonal patent accordion zip wallet in Violet



What a nice haul! Lovely.


----------



## BeachBagGal

GA Peach said:


> Thanks Ladies!  I feel like my Legacy Duffle collection is complete with Tourmaline (I also have Black, UV, Fuchsia, Black Cherry, Carnelian, and Juniper).  I wanted Sunflower but I saw a preview of the Mini-Duffles for Fall and I'm hoping they come in regular size.


Where did you see preview of mini duffles??? Was it on this forum - if so, I missed it!


----------



## iuvcoach

ItrainsinLondon said:


> I just realised I successfully banned myself from buying bags last year, too! And mainly because I didn't come to this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look pre-loved at all. Love the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This colour silt...so beguiling... it's growing on me! Stunning bag, you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERRA nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice haul! Lovely.




Thanks!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Where did you see preview of mini duffles??? Was it on this forum - if so, I missed it!




Look at the thread coach fall 2014


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> Look at the thread coach fall 2014


Okay, thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Tourmaline Duffle arrived looking good as new!




Absolutely beautiful. Great find!


----------



## GA Peach

Canderson22 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Great find!


 
Thanks!


----------



## FashionNewby14

jenn805 said:


> QUOTE=ItrainsinLondon;27023493]Phoebe is one of my favourite Coach designs - elegantly simple and functional. Love your pink ruby! Could we see all 5 of your Phoebes before one of them relocates LOL









here they are

marigold in back

seamist, embossed pink ruby, gold metalluc, chenille ocelot[/QUOTE]


What a beautiful family you have!!  Lol


----------



## FashionNewby14

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2672521
> 
> Did a charge send for this beauty on Friday and she arrived today wrapped beautifully, with gift box and everything. I had no idea if I would like the color but I love it!
> Miss lindsey in citron.




So lovely and full of Summer happiness!!  Enjoy!


----------



## zaara10

My mom asked me to order these for her from the last FOS... Taylor eyelet leather carryall (denim color) & Small scarlet phoebe. The eyelet bag is very pretty! The color is kind of cornflower-ish (Sorry for the bad quality pics! Lighting was poor).


----------



## coachie mama

zaara10 said:


> My mom asked me to order these for her from the last FOS... Taylor eyelet leather carryall (denim color) & Small scarlet phoebe. The eyelet bag is very pretty! The color is kind of cornflower-ish (Sorry for the bad quality pics! Lighting was poor).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674231



beautiful bags!


----------



## coachie mama

My absolute last FOS hurrah, since I was blocked again 
everything is wrapped nice.


----------



## zaara10

coachie mama said:


> beautiful bags!



Thanks! Sorry you were blocked  my hubby would love for that to happen to me! Lol


----------



## WVUdani

My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!


----------



## paula3boys

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!



Awesome score!


----------



## bigal

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!



Gorgeous!  Can't believe only $30!  Great score!


----------



## jenn805

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!



Nice score


----------



## WVUdani

bigal said:


> Gorgeous!  Can't believe only $30!  Great score!


Thank you ladies I found her at a yard sale of all places!!


----------



## oldbaglover

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!


For $30!! Was it a thrift or garage sale buy?


----------



## ozmodiar

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!




Fantastic deal! That's one if my favorite bags!


----------



## mjg75

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!


Wow!! Congrats on an awesome bag at an amazing price...lucky you!


----------



## WVUdani

oldbaglover said:


> For $30!! Was it a thrift or garage sale buy?


Haha it was a garage sale of a lady that was selling it because an ex husband bought it for her, I told her I would enjoy it for her


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag. 
View attachment 2675220


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!




Wow!! Awesome score!!  Congrats!! (Twins on the fob)


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag.
> View attachment 2675220



LOL congrats! Candace is one of my favourite styles! I have the black cherry and camel. The cognac is gorgeous


----------



## GA Peach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag.
> View attachment 2675220


Great find!  Twins!  I was modeling with mine the other day.  A timeless classic.


----------



## Nymeria1

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag.
> View attachment 2675220



I have five Phoebes plus other Coach bags but, unfortunately, I have never owned a Candace.  I can't believe I passed them by.    Now I really WANT one!!     I love looking at everyone's beautiful bags on TPF, but it's not helping my wallet!!  So many bags to love!! LOL


----------



## WVUdani

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag.
> View attachment 2675220


Congrats!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!




You lucky lady!!! Totally jealous over here.


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag.
> View attachment 2675220




Yeah for you!


----------



## hollymable

Madison Top Handle in Rose Petal
second pic is without flash


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag.
> View attachment 2675220


Hey, I remember you were excited when I posted that from my TJ Maxx about a month ago!  Glad you found one.  I didn't love the Cognac Leagacy then, but the more I see, it's growing on me.  That bag wasn't right for me though, but I love the pics of Rory that I saw today.  Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

hollymable said:


> Madison Top Handle in Rose Petal
> second pic is without flash


Very pretty!


----------



## hollymable

CatePNW said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

WVUdani said:


> My rare coach poppy patent violet ombré bag I scored for $30!!!


Cool color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag.
> View attachment 2675220


Niiice! I still can't believe they sell Coach at TJ Maxx!


----------



## huhi123

Just want to share my newest find on ebay. A steal for $49.99 with free shipping. My first daily in cornflower and I am in looveee!! I don't even like blue but I'll make an exception for this. The leather is oh-so-soft! It's the perfect size and so lightweight. I love it more than my phoebe!





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## buttercuppish

huhi123 said:


> Just want to share my newest find on ebay. A steal for $49.99 with free shipping. My first daily and I am in looveee!! I don't even like blue but I'll make an exception for this. The leather is oh-so-soft! It's the perfect size and so lightweight. I love it more than my phoebe!



So pretty! I too don't know about blue bags, but this is such a soothing pale blue -- lovely!


----------



## huhi123

buttercuppish said:


> So pretty! I too don't know about blue bags, but this is such a soothing pale blue -- lovely!



Thank you. It is a beautiful blue


----------



## CatePNW

huhi123 said:


> Just want to share my newest find on ebay. A steal for $49.99 with free shipping. My first daily in cornflower and I am in looveee!! I don't even like blue but I'll make an exception for this. The leather is oh-so-soft! It's the perfect size and so lightweight. I love it more than my phoebe!
> 
> View attachment 2675454
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Great deal, love that color!  I'm sort of the same with blues, but this one and the Hobo in Cornflower just speak to me.


----------



## pbnjam

huhi123 said:


> Just want to share my newest find on ebay. A steal for $49.99 with free shipping. My first daily in cornflower and I am in looveee!! I don't even like blue but I'll make an exception for this. The leather is oh-so-soft! It's the perfect size and so lightweight. I love it more than my phoebe!
> 
> View attachment 2675454
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Great price! And lovely bag.


----------



## princess69

huhi123 said:


> Just want to share my newest find on ebay. A steal for $49.99 with free shipping. My first daily in cornflower and I am in looveee!! I don't even like blue but I'll make an exception for this. The leather is oh-so-soft! It's the perfect size and so lightweight. I love it more than my phoebe!
> 
> View attachment 2675454
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


What a deal!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ItrainsinLondon said:


> LOL congrats! Candace is one of my favourite styles! I have the black cherry and camel. The cognac is gorgeous


Thanks!  I have a **cough** Candaces in my collection.  I started out loving the small, but then decided I wanted medium as well.   



GA Peach said:


> Great find!  Twins!  I was modeling with mine the other day.  A timeless classic.


Thanks!  I agree about the timeless classics.  Plus this cognac will only look better as it ages and weathers.



Nymeria1 said:


> I have five Phoebes plus other Coach bags but, unfortunately, I have never owned a Candace.  I can't believe I passed them by.    Now I really WANT one!!     I love looking at everyone's beautiful bags on TPF, but it's not helping my wallet!!  So many bags to love!! LOL


 I agree - this place is definitely not good for your wallet, lol.  But that's why we try to find the deals when we can.  That way if I end up paying a little more for a bag I really want, it all sort of evens out in the end.  At least that's how I look at it.



WVUdani said:


> Congrats!!


 Thanks!  Congrats on your awesome find!!  You scored on that one!



pursecharm said:


> Yeah for you!


 Thanks!  I may have done a little happy dance when I found her, lol.



CatePNW said:


> Hey, I remember you were excited when I posted that from my TJ Maxx about a month ago!  Glad you found one.  I didn't love the Cognac Leagacy then, but the more I see, it's growing on me.  That bag wasn't right for me though, but I love the pics of Rory that I saw today.  Congrats!


Thanks!  I've been stalking the TJM's in my area ever since I heard they were showing up, and it finally paid off.  Especially since my area seems to mostly get MK bags, with just a few Coach thrown in the mix. 

Rory is another great bag - another classic.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

huhi123 said:


> Just want to share my newest find on ebay. A steal for $49.99 with free shipping. My first daily in cornflower and I am in looveee!! I don't even like blue but I'll make an exception for this. The leather is oh-so-soft! It's the perfect size and so lightweight. I love it more than my phoebe!
> 
> View attachment 2675454
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Now that is some awesome ebay shopping skills there!!  You go girl - Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Niiice! I still can't believe they sell Coach at TJ Maxx!


 
Thanks!  At least in my area I've been seeing, a few Coach (mostly MFF bags), MK outlet bags with the ocassional FP mixed in, and a few Kate Spade.  But mostly it's Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Tommy Hillfiger, and Juicy Couture.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hollymable said:


> Madison Top Handle in Rose Petal
> second pic is without flash


 
What a soft, pretty and feminine color that is.  Love it.  Congrats!!


----------



## hollymable

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a soft, pretty and feminine color that is.  Love it.  Congrats!!


thank you!


----------



## iuvcoach

huhi123 said:


> Just want to share my newest find on ebay. A steal for $49.99 with free shipping. My first daily in cornflower and I am in looveee!! I don't even like blue but I'll make an exception for this. The leather is oh-so-soft! It's the perfect size and so lightweight. I love it more than my phoebe!
> 
> View attachment 2675454
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Great deal, congrats


----------



## jenn805

hollymable said:


> Madison Top Handle in Rose Petal
> second pic is without flash



Cute,


----------



## hollymable

jenn805 said:


> Cute,


Thank you.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just found this beauty in TJMaxx. Y'all may have heard me squeal when  I saw it, lol!  Medium Cognac Candace compete with dust bag.
> View attachment 2675220



Great find  : )


----------



## ShaNayNay

Got these MMF's at Grove City's new and improved factory outlet. With the 50% and additional 20% off of clearance they came to $76.00 each. I love the side pockets!​ 


​


----------



## katev

This is a very "mini" reveal! The Factory Online Sale always gets to me whenever they offer free shipping (I hate to pay for shipping if there is a way to avoid it!) 

 I got the Hawaiian girl fob f93159 for $15 (MSRP = $48) and also the blue and white variegated stripe oversized wrap for $59. 

 I returned the wrap to the outlet yesterday. It is very pretty but too thin, almost shear. I was hoping to use it as a pashmina to keep out the drafts in but it wouldn't be warm enough for that.

But the hula girl fob is very cute, does anyone know if this an MFF version of the original fob and if so, are there any differences?


----------



## jenn805

katev said:


> This is a very "mini" reveal! The Factory Online Sale always gets to me whenever they offer free shipping (I hate to pay for shipping if there is a way to avoid it!)
> 
> I got the Hawaiian girl fob f93159 for $15 (MSRP = $48) and also the blue and white variegated stripe oversized wrap for $59.
> 
> I returned the wrap to the outlet yesterday. It is very pretty but too thin, almost shear. I was hoping to use it as a pashmina to keep out the drafts in but it wouldn't be warm enough for that.
> 
> But the hula girl fob is very cute, does anyone know if this an MFF version of the original fob and if so, are there any differences?



Adorable : )


----------



## CatePNW

katev said:


> This is a very "mini" reveal! The Factory Online Sale always gets to me whenever they offer free shipping (I hate to pay for shipping if there is a way to avoid it!)
> 
> I got the Hawaiian girl fob f93159 for $15 (MSRP = $48) and also the blue and white variegated stripe oversized wrap for $59.
> 
> I returned the wrap to the outlet yesterday. It is very pretty but too thin, almost shear. I was hoping to use it as a pashmina to keep out the drafts in but it wouldn't be warm enough for that.
> 
> But the hula girl fob is very cute, does anyone know if this an MFF version of the original fob and if so, are there any differences?


So there are MFF fobs too?  I had no idea, thought they were all from the FP line!  I love free shipping too, nice for the little things.  I got the flower charm from the last sale when the shipping was free.


----------



## katev

CatePNW said:


> So there are MFF fobs too?  I had no idea, thought they were all from the FP line!  I love free shipping too, nice for the little things.  I got the flower charm from the last sale when the shipping was free.


 
Yes, although many FP delete fobs (and sometimes foreign exclusives) end up discounted at the outlet or on the FOS, some fobs are created only as MFF versions, and others are later MFF versions of popular FP fobs. Sometimes the MFF versions seem identical to the original and at other times there are differences. 

See the picture below (borrowed from Queen Louis) showing the MFF ice cream cone fob 63876 on the left and the FP version 93171 on the right. You will see that the FP edition has more crystals and a dogleash clip, unlike the MFF version. 

There seems to be slight color differences too - although that may be a trick of the photography; but they are both very nice, cute fobs.

 Last year I had a chance to buy the MFF ice cream cone at the outlet pretty cheap but I decided that I liked the FP version better so I got one NWT on ebay. I paid more for it but I still got it at a good price and I am happy with the purchase. Below are a couple of pics of that fob decorating my colorblock Rory.

 They always used to use a different style number (and no bullet mark) for the MFF version of an FP fob, but the Hawaiian Girl fob has the exact same style number with the "F" in front of it and it has a bullet mark on the back; so I am not sure if it was created as MFF or FP (or if Coach has changed their numbering practices) does anyone know?


----------



## CatePNW

katev said:


> Yes, although many FP delete fobs (and sometimes foreign exclusives) end up discounted at the outlet or on the FOS, some fobs are created only as MFF versions, and others are later MFF versions of popular FP fobs. Sometimes the MFF versions seem identical and at other times there are differences.
> 
> See the picture below (borrowed from Queen Louis) showing the MFF ice cream cone fob 63876 on the left and the FP version 93171 on the right. You will see that the FP edition has more crystals and a dogleash clip, unlike the MFF version.
> 
> There seems to be slight color differences too - although that may be a trick of the photography; but they are both very nice, cute fobs.
> 
> Last year I had a chance to buy the MFF ice cream cone at the outlet pretty cheap but I decided that I liked the FP version better so I got one NWT on ebay. I paid more for it but I still got it at a good price and I am happy with the purchase. Below are a couple of pics of that fob decorating my colorblock Rory.
> 
> They used to use a different style number (and no bullet mark) for the MFF version of an FP fob, but the Hawaiian Girl fob has the exact same style number with the "F" in front of it and it has a bullet mark on the back; so I am not sure if it was created as MFF or FP - does anyone know?


Thanks for the explanation, I would never have thought about this.  I love that ice cream cone fob, especially the FP one with more crystals.  I also love how you used the silver tone on your bag with gold hardware.  It looks great.  I don't mind mixing silver and gold sometimes, nice to know it can be pulled off and look so pretty.


----------



## katev

CatePNW said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I would never have thought about this.  I love that ice cream cone fob, especially the FP one with more crystals.  I also love how you used the silver tone on your bag with gold hardware.  It looks great.  I don't mind mixing silver and gold sometimes, nice to know it can be pulled off and look so pretty.





Thanks! I usually use fobs with the same hardware as the bag, but sometimes I think that a specific fob is perfect for a bag and I don't worry about the hardware color.


----------



## cathead87

I am hooked on these pendant necklaces.  Just received these yesterday...sorry for the DD pics but they are SO much better than any of mine.  


(1)Sterling Long Open Lock Pendant Necklace #99851 (silver/walnut)
(2)Resin and Metal Long Pendant Necklace #99998


----------



## oldbaglover

katev said:


> Yes, although many FP delete fobs (and sometimes foreign exclusives) end up discounted at the outlet or on the FOS, some fobs are created only as MFF versions, and others are later MFF versions of popular FP fobs. Sometimes the MFF versions seem identical to the original and at other times there are differences.
> 
> See the picture below (borrowed from Queen Louis) showing the MFF ice cream cone fob 63876 on the left and the FP version 93171 on the right. You will see that the FP edition has more crystals and a dogleash clip, unlike the MFF version.
> 
> There seems to be slight color differences too - although that may be a trick of the photography; but they are both very nice, cute fobs.
> 
> Last year I had a chance to buy the MFF ice cream cone at the outlet pretty cheap but I decided that I liked the FP version better so I got one NWT on ebay. I paid more for it but I still got it at a good price and I am happy with the purchase. Below are a couple of pics of that fob decorating my colorblock Rory.
> 
> They used to use a different style number (and no bullet mark) for the MFF version of an FP fob, but the Hawaiian Girl fob has the exact same style number with the "F" in front of it and it has a bullet mark on the back; so I am not sure if it was created as MFF or FP - does anyone know?


Yum! Looks delicious with the bag that reminds me of a chocolate, carmel sundae! Got food on my mind for the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## katev

oldbaglover said:


> Yum! Looks delicious with the bag that reminds me of a chocolate, carmel sundae! Got food on my mind for the 4th of July weekend.




Thanks! I got Rory at the outlet in March and I have been wearing her (with the ice cream cone fob) as a spring and summer bag. I know that she was released as a fall bag but I don't care!


----------



## jane

Double zip phone wallet to go with my gold Phoebe. I am actually not so much into matchy matchy with accessories but I love this gold SO MUCH and I know it will coordinate with a lot of my bags.


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> Double zip phone wallet to go with my gold Phoebe. I am actually not so much into matchy matchy with accessories but I love this gold SO MUCH and I know it will coordinate with a lot of my bags.



Love it
I have this also, it's my favorite wallet, and the perfect size


----------



## Caspin22

buttercuppish said:


> So pretty! I too don't know about blue bags, but this is such a soothing pale blue -- lovely!




LOL, I have 9 bags that are some shade of blue or purple. It's a sickness...


----------



## Caspin22

katev said:


> But the hula girl fob is very cute, does anyone know if this an MFF version of the original fob and if so, are there any differences?




I believe the FP version had lots of crystals on it. Similar to the difference between the FP and MFF ice cream cone fob.


----------



## katev

Canderson22 said:


> I believe the FP version had lots of crystals on it. Similar to the difference between the FP and MFF ice cream cone fob.




I don't think so, here's are pics of Hawaiian girl fobs that were purchased in Spring 2012 when it originally came out and my FOS purchase looks the same to me:



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/tpf-official-coach-spring-2012-preview-712022-148.html#post21462495


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/fedex-just-came-to-my-house-too-742503.html#post21510963


----------



## ralewi

I had "AVERY" nice day at the outlet
Scored this Avery croc embossed bag in slate for $100 today










I also got this black avery phone crossbody for $31


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Lacquer blue phoebe


----------



## iwilltransform

coachie mama said:


> My absolute last FOS hurrah, since I was blocked again
> everything is wrapped nice.


Can you carry  the small gathered pink bag over your shoulder?

 (I was waiting for the price to come down when they had it in black, but no luck.)


----------



## coachie mama

iwilltransform said:


> Can you carry  the small gathered pink bag over your shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> (I was waiting for the price to come down when they had it in black, but no luck.)





It's too small for shoulder wear.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

iwilltransform said:


> Can you carry  the small gathered pink bag over your shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> (I was waiting for the price to come down when they had it in black, but no luck.)




I also bought this and it fits on my shoulder but it doesn't look right because it's too small. I returned it and put the money towards midnight oak phoebe.


----------



## WNYsketch

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Lacquer blue phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677265



Love that color blue!


----------



## ecj*waxy

cathead87 said:


> I am hooked on these pendant necklaces.  Just received these yesterday...sorry for the DD pics but they are SO much better than any of mine.
> 
> 
> (1)Sterling Long Open Lock Pendant Necklace #99851 (silver/walnut)
> (2)Resin and Metal Long Pendant Necklace #99998


Hey stranger...how have you been? 

Love the necklaces...especially the second one!  Congrats!


----------



## WVUdani

Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!


----------



## jenn805

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!



Wow! Great price
It's really cute


----------



## bigal

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!



Now that's a great score!


----------



## WVUdani

jenn805 said:


> Wow! Great price
> It's really cute



Thanks I'm so excited


----------



## WVUdani

bigal said:


> Now that's a great score!


Thank you!!


----------



## GA Peach

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!


What a great deal on a very pretty bag!


----------



## FashionNewby14

cathead87 said:


> I am hooked on these pendant necklaces.  Just received these yesterday...sorry for the DD pics but they are SO much better than any of mine.
> 
> 
> (1)Sterling Long Open Lock Pendant Necklace #99851 (silver/walnut)
> (2)Resin and Metal Long Pendant Necklace #99998




They are beautiful and super stylish!  Congrats!


----------



## FashionNewby14

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!




She is a beauty!  Lovely color!  What a steal - enjoy!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!



Damn! Great score. Have this in baymist and the leather is amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## Nymeria1

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!



Great bag for an unbelievable price!  Makes me want to take out my Kristin hobo; love the whole Kristin line!!  :smile1


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Someone on my local CL page was selling her for $35. Can you believe it? Of course I had to snatch her up. 


Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


----------



## oldbaglover

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!


$62.50! What a price for a beautiful bag. If they had more of these at that price, I bet they're gone.


----------



## jenn805

Logan berry double zip phone wallet
purple iris double zip wristletlooks more blue in pic, but its purple
thanks to iuvcoach for posting the wristlet, she's a great enabler


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> Logan berry double zip phone wallet
> purple iris double zip wristletlooks more blue in pic, but its purple
> thanks to iuvcoach for posting the wristlet, she's a great enabler



Love the purple iris of course,  congrats on both. Is loganberry more red or pink?


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Love the purple iris of course,  congrats on both. Is loganberry more red or pink?



To me it looks more pink


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> To me it looks more pink



Thanks!!


----------



## jenn805

Here it is next to pink ruby phoebe





iuvcoach said:


> Thanks!!


----------



## bigal

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2678656
> 
> Someone on my local CL page was selling her for $35. Can you believe it? Of course I had to snatch her up.
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.



Cute!   Looked at one of those today. .. now wondering why I passed. ....


----------



## ZSP

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!



Beautiful!  A pale pink with silver hardware...I would have bought that bag too.  Can you give us the style number?  Gosh, it's so pretty!


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> Here it is next to pink ruby phoebe



Thanks for the pic


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Great find : )


Thanks!  I was pretty excited when I saw her on the shelf.  And I may have squealed a bit when I saw her too, lol.




ShaNayNay said:


> Got these MMF's at Grove City's new and improved factory outlet. With the 50% and additional 20% off of clearance they came to $76.00 each. I love the side pockets!​
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2675770
> View attachment 2675771​


Pretty!  Great deals!  Congrats!



katev said:


> This is a very "mini" reveal! The Factory Online Sale always gets to me whenever they offer free shipping (I hate to pay for shipping if there is a way to avoid it!)
> 
> I got the Hawaiian girl fob f93159 for $15 (MSRP = $48) and also the blue and white variegated stripe oversized wrap for $59.
> 
> I returned the wrap to the outlet yesterday. It is very pretty but too thin, almost shear. I was hoping to use it as a pashmina to keep out the drafts in but it wouldn't be warm enough for that.
> 
> But the hula girl fob is very cute, does anyone know if this an MFF version of the original fob and if so, are there any differences?


Pretty!  Congrats!



cathead87 said:


> I am hooked on these pendant necklaces. Just received these yesterday...sorry for the DD pics but they are SO much better than any of mine.
> 
> 
> (1)Sterling Long Open Lock Pendant Necklace #99851 (silver/walnut)
> (2)Resin and Metal Long Pendant Necklace #99998


Pretty!  Congrats!



jane said:


> Double zip phone wallet to go with my gold Phoebe. I am actually not so much into matchy matchy with accessories but I love this gold SO MUCH and I know it will coordinate with a lot of my bags.


Love the metalilc shimmer - pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ralewi said:


> I had "AVERY" nice day at the outlet
> Scored this Avery croc embossed bag in slate for $100 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got this black avery phone crossbody for $31


Great scores!  Congrats!



zakksmommy1984 said:


> Lacquer blue phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677265


 Love, Love, Love, Love! Love Phoebe and love the color.  Did I mention I love it?  LOL! Congrats!



WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!


 
Congrats!  You're on a roll lately!  Such a pretty color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2678656
> 
> Someone on my local CL page was selling her for $35. Can you believe it? Of course I had to snatch her up.
> 
> Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


Great find!  Congrats!




jenn805 said:


> Logan berry double zip phone wallet
> purple iris double zip wristletlooks more blue in pic, but its purple
> thanks to iuvcoach for posting the wristlet, she's a great enabler


So pretty.  Congrats!



jenn805 said:


> Here it is next to pink ruby phoebe


Both are such pretty colors.  Congrats!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Great find!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Both are such pretty colors.  Congrats!


thanks


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

And my newest acquisition....I'm gonna be in so much trouble tonight, lol!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


----------



## kings_20

My new to me mushroom woven Kristen Baby Sage. 




In pristine condition!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

kings_20 said:


> My new to me mushroom woven Kristen Baby Sage.
> 
> View attachment 2679076
> 
> 
> In pristine condition!!




Beautiful!


Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


----------



## kings_20

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.




Thank you 

It's a beautiful bag with luscious leather and hardware. Love it!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

WVUdani said:


> Went to the Williamsburg outlet today and it was wiped, I was about to leave then I saw a beauty sitting on the fp delete wall that I haven't seen in a while, with a tag of $358, I thought it would just be the 50 percent off, imagine my surprise when she rang up $62.50!!! Introducing Kristin satchel in Pale pink, she's a beauty!!



Oh, wow!! What a find! She is absolutely gorgeous! Kristin is one of my very favorite lines. I so wish she
was still made.


----------



## WVUdani

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh, wow!! What a find! She is absolutely gorgeous! Kristin is one of my very favorite lines. I so wish she
> was still made.



Thank you I love Kristins


----------



## WVUdani

kings_20 said:


> My new to me mushroom woven Kristen Baby Sage.
> 
> View attachment 2679076
> 
> 
> In pristine condition!!


Love!!!


----------



## kings_20

WVUdani said:


> Love!!!




Thanks and love your new Kristen too!! I have the same color in the large hobo.


----------



## WVUdani

kings_20 said:


> Thanks and love your new Kristen too!! I have the same color in the large hobo.



Thank you!! I'm nervous about a light bag lol


----------



## kings_20

WVUdani said:


> Thank you!! I'm nervous about a light bag lol




I am too but I got mine from eBay in worse condition than described and it's now my beater spring bag. 

Just don't wear it with dark colours and you'll be ok


----------



## jenn805

kings_20 said:


> My new to me mushroom woven Kristen Baby Sage.
> 
> View attachment 2679076
> 
> 
> In pristine condition!!



I love your kristin, so cute


----------



## weibandy

Here is my new small rose Cooper with a LV Whirly Flower bag charm.  I brought it to LV and the SA loved the bag.  No attitude at all, happy to help me with the bag charm.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This lovely arrived yesterday. My new to me Cherry Sophia. Be still my heart she's so pretty. 
View attachment 2680206


----------



## GA Peach

weibandy said:


> Here is my new small rose Cooper with a LV Whirly Flower bag charm.  I brought it to LV and the SA loved the bag.  No attitude at all, happy to help me with the bag charm.


I've found the LV associates to be very nice, too, when I go in with my non-LV handbags!    I really love the new LV Soft Lockit bag (but hate the 4k+ price tag!) and went into a LV boutique to fondle them.  I chatted with the SA about them for a minute then I said "My husband wouldn't let me come home if I got one of these!  I'd have to find another place to live........."  We both had a good laugh.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely arrived yesterday. My new to me Cherry Sophia. Be still my heart she's so pretty.
> View attachment 2680206



Love it. Beautiful color


----------



## zakksmommy1984

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely arrived yesterday. My new to me Cherry Sophia. Be still my heart she's so pretty.
> View attachment 2680206




Love this madison leather is my all time fave. It has just the slightest shimmer.


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely arrived yesterday. My new to me Cherry Sophia. Be still my heart she's so pretty.
> View attachment 2680206



Very pretty!   Looking forward to seeing the outfits you pair it with!


----------



## paula3boys

Pink ruby Daily Bag from Bloomingdales arrived today. Debating though


----------



## jenn805

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2680447
> 
> Pink ruby Daily Bag from Bloomingdales arrived today. Debating though



I love pink Ruby!


----------



## gr8onteej

So over the past few months I've bought and returned, this, that and the other.  I've already revealed the small vachetta highrise and the brindle Carlyle.  Here are the rest. The multitag key ring is attached to the vachetta highrise.  The other is the pierced signature c coach pave key ring.   So all I'll say is I'm done...for now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely arrived yesterday. My new to me Cherry Sophia. Be still my heart she's so pretty.
> View attachment 2680206


Ohhhh I love that color!!! Soooo pretty!


----------



## CatePNW

I just got that Pave key ring too, so shiny and pretty!



I also have a fragrance family....LOL!  DH got me the Signature perfume for my birthday, I got the Poppy for myself, and I gave him the Leatherware for Father's Day.  I LOVE the smell of Leatherware and he gets a lot of compliments when he wears it.


----------



## pbnjam

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2680447
> 
> Pink ruby Daily Bag from Bloomingdales arrived today. Debating though


Twins! I really like mine and it's my only pink bag. I think it's so cute. I usually wear a lot of neutrals so I like that this bag gives a pop of color. You should keep it.


----------



## pbnjam

gr8onteej said:


> So over the past few months I've bought and returned, this, that and the other.  I've already revealed the small vachetta highrise and the brindle Carlyle.  Here are the rest. The multitag key ring is attached to the vachetta highrise.  The other is the pierced signature c coach pave key ring.   So all I'll say is I'm done...for now.
> View attachment 2680465


Very classy! The multitag key ring goes really well with your bag.


----------



## gr8onteej

pbnjam said:


> Very classy! The multitag key ring goes really well with your bag.


Thank you.  Can't wait to see how it darkens.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> So over the past few months I've bought and returned, this, that and the other.  I've already revealed the small vachetta highrise and the brindle Carlyle.  Here are the rest. The multitag key ring is attached to the vachetta highrise.  The other is the pierced signature c coach pave key ring.   So all I'll say is I'm done...for now.
> View attachment 2680465


 

YIPPPIE you got another HR!!!!!!


----------



## weibandy

GA Peach said:


> I've found the LV associates to be very nice, too, when I go in with my non-LV handbags!    I really love the new LV Soft Lockit bag (but hate the 4k+ price tag!) and went into a LV boutique to fondle them.  I chatted with the SA about them for a minute then I said "My husband wouldn't let me come home if I got one of these!  I'd have to find another place to live........."  We both had a good laugh.


 
Love the soft lockit too!  It is gorgeous. It looks much like the cooper!  I had the light pink cooper with me at LV and we compared it with the soft lockit.  The SA was impressed.  The soft lockit was $4200 . I liked the Cooper better at $150.


----------



## GA Peach

weibandy said:


> Love the soft lockit too!  It is gorgeous. It looks much like the cooper!  I had the light pink cooper with me at LV and we compared it with the soft lockit.  The SA was impressed.  The soft lockit was $4200 . I liked the Cooper better at $150.


I know, right!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> And my newest acquisition....I'm gonna be in so much trouble tonight, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678919
> 
> Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


Cute!  Congrats!



kings_20 said:


> My new to me mushroom woven Kristen Baby Sage.
> 
> View attachment 2679076
> 
> 
> In pristine condition!!


 Great score!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Love it. Beautiful color


 Thanks!  This is such a pretty color - I love it.



zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love this madison leather is my all time fave. It has just the slightest shimmer.


 It really does have a shimmer.



bigal said:


> Very pretty! Looking forward to seeing the outfits you pair it with!


Thanks!  That's half the fun, lol. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhhh I love that color!!! Soooo pretty!


Thanks!  I'm pretty crazy about her myself.  Love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2680447
> 
> Pink ruby Daily Bag from Bloomingdales arrived today. Debating though


Very pretty.  Congrats! Pink Ruby is a great color.



gr8onteej said:


> So over the past few months I've bought and returned, this, that and the other. I've already revealed the small vachetta highrise and the brindle Carlyle. Here are the rest. The multitag key ring is attached to the vachetta highrise. The other is the pierced signature c coach pave key ring. So all I'll say is I'm done...for now.
> View attachment 2680465


All very pretty!  Congrats!



weibandy said:


> Love the soft lockit too! It is gorgeous. It looks much like the cooper! I had the light pink cooper with me at LV and we compared it with the soft lockit. The SA was impressed. The soft lockit was $4200 . I liked the Cooper better at $150.


 Very pretty.  I really like the fob you have on her, too.


----------



## abl13

SAS reveal... Madison pinnacle flap! It is HUGE but definitely love at first sight!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abl13 said:


> SAS reveal... Madison pinnacle flap! It is HUGE but definitely love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2681476
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681478


Its on my radar. Did u get from semi sale?


----------



## abl13

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its on my radar. Did u get from semi sale?




Yep! I ordered it online but it was shipped from a store. It is in perfect condition and came in a gift box, couldn't be happier!


----------



## Sarah03

I've been busy 
View attachment 2681640

I've been on a search for a pretty coach passport case & a legacy stripe scarf FOR MONTHS!  And the search is over thanks to eBay.  I'm going on my first cruise & wanted something fun for my passport. The UV fits the bill, & the inside is so functional. 

The ocelot goods are from FOS. I planned to go on a ban, but I decided if the ocelot madeline popped up I'd buy it. Ask and you shall receive!  

Then I saw the pink ruby mini Preston and it was all over. Ban?  What ban?  I HAD to have it. The pink ruby is gorgeous!


----------



## bigal

Sarah03 said:


> I've been busy
> View attachment 2681640
> 
> I've been on a search for a pretty coach passport case & a legacy stripe scarf FOR MONTHS!  And the search is over thanks to eBay.  I'm going on my first cruise & wanted something fun for my passport. The UV fits the bill, & the inside is so functional.
> 
> The ocelot goods are from FOS. I planned to go on a ban, but I decided if the ocelot madeline popped up I'd buy it. Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> Then I saw the pink ruby mini Preston and it was all over. Ban?  What ban?  I HAD to have it. The pink ruby is gorgeous!



Love it all!   The passport case is awesome!   I've been on the lookout for one.   I don't even have a passport yet!


----------



## quinna

abl13 said:


> SAS reveal... Madison pinnacle flap! It is HUGE but definitely love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2681476
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681478



 Stunning! I need this too. My list keeps growing...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I've been busy
> View attachment 2681640
> 
> I've been on a search for a pretty coach passport case & a legacy stripe scarf FOR MONTHS!  And the search is over thanks to eBay.  I'm going on my first cruise & wanted something fun for my passport. The UV fits the bill, & the inside is so functional.
> 
> The ocelot goods are from FOS. I planned to go on a ban, but I decided if the ocelot madeline popped up I'd buy it. Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> Then I saw the pink ruby mini Preston and it was all over. Ban?  What ban?  I HAD to have it. The pink ruby is gorgeous!


Ooo what a fun haul! Great picks!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Pink ruby and ocelot!&#128525; love them!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Sarah03 said:


> I've been busy
> View attachment 2681640
> 
> I've been on a search for a pretty coach passport case & a legacy stripe scarf FOR MONTHS!  And the search is over thanks to eBay.  I'm going on my first cruise & wanted something fun for my passport. The UV fits the bill, & the inside is so functional.
> 
> The ocelot goods are from FOS. I planned to go on a ban, but I decided if the ocelot madeline popped up I'd buy it. Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> Then I saw the pink ruby mini Preston and it was all over. Ban?  What ban?  I HAD to have it. The pink ruby is gorgeous!




Pink ruby and ocelot print?!&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## kings_20

abl13 said:


> SAS reveal... Madison pinnacle flap! It is HUGE but definitely love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2681476
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681478




Mod pics!!


----------



## MedtechCarol

abl13 said:


> SAS reveal... Madison pinnacle flap! It is HUGE but definitely love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2681476
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681478



I love love this!! I have a lot of black bags, but none a true shoulder bag. I have been considering this one for ages. It's beautiful!! If you have time can you post more pics of the inside and maybe a reference next to another bag for size or modrling?? I just love the look of the leather, it looks worth every penny! Congrats!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abl13 said:


> Yep! I ordered it online but it was shipped from a store. It is in perfect condition and came in a gift box, couldn't be happier!


 

I think you twisted my arm to call and get it


----------



## abl13

MedtechCarol said:


> I love love this!! I have a lot of black bags, but none a true shoulder bag. I have been considering this one for ages. It's beautiful!! If you have time can you post more pics of the inside and maybe a reference next to another bag for size or modrling?? I just love the look of the leather, it looks worth every penny! Congrats!!


 
Sure! I'm at work right now but I'll take more pics when I get home! I haven't really seen this bag around TPF but I probably would have bought it sooner if I had.


----------



## abl13

kings_20 said:


> Mod pics!!


 
I'll try to take some later today


----------



## Sarah03

bigal said:


> Love it all!   The passport case is awesome!   I've been on the lookout for one.   I don't even have a passport yet!




Thanks!  The legacy passport cases pop up every now & then on ebay. Heck, you don't need a passport to have one- my sister uses hers as a wallet!!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo what a fun haul! Great picks!




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pink ruby and ocelot print?!&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;




Oh yeah!  As soon as I put the ocelot wristlet next to the pink ruby, I knew they were meant for each other. Lol


----------



## Sarah03

abl13 said:


> SAS reveal... Madison pinnacle flap! It is HUGE but definitely love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2681476
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681478




The leather looks AMAZING!


----------



## Sarah03

weibandy said:


> Love the soft lockit too!  It is gorgeous. It looks much like the cooper!  I had the light pink cooper with me at LV and we compared it with the soft lockit.  The SA was impressed.  The soft lockit was $4200 . I liked the Cooper better at $150.




Beautiful. The fob goes great with your cooper!


----------



## abl13

Ok here's some more pics of the pinnacle flap. I am liking the size more today because it was really overstuffed when they shipped it. Once I put my stuff in it it is much better. I would also say the only thing I don't like about it is that the turnlock is a little hard to close when the bag isn't stuffed to capacity. Here are some shots of the inside and comparisons:




The entire back is a pocket, which I love!




It fits a lot, I have a Zippy wallet, pencil case, 2 sunglasses cases, coin purse, wristlet and tiny makeup bag. 




With caning tanner




With regular sized duffle and medium Candace 




Here's a mod pic, I am 5'8" for reference. 

If it's still available in the semi annual sale, I highly recommend!!


----------



## bigal

abl13 said:


> Ok here's some more pics of the pinnacle flap. I am liking the size more today because it was really overstuffed when they shipped it. Once I put my stuff in it it is much better. I would also say the only thing I don't like about it is that the turnlock is a little hard to close when the bag isn't stuffed to capacity. Here are some shots of the inside and comparisons:
> 
> View attachment 2682583
> 
> 
> The entire back is a pocket, which I love!
> 
> View attachment 2682584
> 
> 
> It fits a lot, I have a Zippy wallet, pencil case, 2 sunglasses cases, coin purse, wristlet and tiny makeup bag.
> 
> View attachment 2682586
> 
> 
> With caning tanner
> 
> View attachment 2682587
> 
> 
> With regular sized duffle and medium Candace
> 
> View attachment 2682588
> 
> 
> Here's a mod pic, I am 5'8" for reference.
> 
> If it's still available in the semi annual sale, I highly recommend!!



Beautiful bag!  Love the comparison shots very helpful.   It looks great on you.


----------



## MedtechCarol

abl13 said:


> Ok here's some more pics of the pinnacle flap. I am liking the size more today because it was really overstuffed when they shipped it. Once I put my stuff in it it is much better. I would also say the only thing I don't like about it is that the turnlock is a little hard to close when the bag isn't stuffed to capacity. Here are some shots of the inside and comparisons:
> 
> View attachment 2682583
> 
> 
> The entire back is a pocket, which I love!
> 
> View attachment 2682584
> 
> 
> It fits a lot, I have a Zippy wallet, pencil case, 2 sunglasses cases, coin purse, wristlet and tiny makeup bag.
> 
> View attachment 2682586
> 
> 
> With caning tanner
> 
> View attachment 2682587
> 
> 
> With regular sized duffle and medium Candace
> 
> View attachment 2682588
> 
> 
> Here's a mod pic, I am 5'8" for reference.
> 
> If it's still available in the semi annual sale, I highly recommend!!



OMG she looks fabulous! Thank you soooo much and really this bag looks absolutely stunning on you! Seriously you sold me, this one has been on my radar forever and now the price is great.  I am one of the few who love flap bags, and having a true shoulder bag (not convertible satchel) with the luxe look and feel of a pinnacle or flagship bag that's also a flap is not something I see a lot from Coach. Just beautiful, thank you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MedtechCarol said:


> I love love this!! I have a lot of black bags, but none a true shoulder bag. I have been considering this one for ages. It's beautiful!! If you have time can you post more pics of the inside and maybe a reference next to another bag for size or modrling?? I just love the look of the leather, it looks worth every penny! Congrats!!


I had to comment...your little pic with the dog is so darn cute!


----------



## MedtechCarol

BeachBagGal said:


> I had to comment...your little pic with the dog is so darn cute!



Thank you! Kayden is a big ball of snuggly love fluff. He follows us everywhere and is pretty much laying on, with, or at the feet of one of us all the time. We love him to pieces!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MedtechCarol said:


> Thank you! Kayden is a big ball of snuggly love fluff. He follows us everywhere and is pretty much laying on, with, or at the feet of one of us all the time. We love him to pieces!


 Love that! He has the sweetest face!   I almost forgot you had a handbag on the chair  lol.


----------



## CatePNW

abl13 said:


> Ok here's some more pics of the pinnacle flap. I am liking the size more today because it was really overstuffed when they shipped it. Once I put my stuff in it it is much better. I would also say the only thing I don't like about it is that the turnlock is a little hard to close when the bag isn't stuffed to capacity. Here are some shots of the inside and comparisons:
> 
> Here's a mod pic, I am 5'8" for reference.
> 
> If it's still available in the semi annual sale, I highly recommend!!


That's a big bag, but it doesn't look huge on you at all.  It looks so nice and soft.  I love all your pretty cases inside too.  I need to get some accessories.  I told my DH that I'm going to any Coach Factory store that we pass when on vacation later this summer!


----------



## farris2

abl13 said:


> SAS reveal... Madison pinnacle flap! It is HUGE but definitely love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2681476
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681478



How is the drop on the short handle? Online it looks to be really long...unless the model is only showing the longer strap. Does the top handle stay out of the way when being carried on the shoulder?


----------



## abl13

farris2 said:


> How is the drop on the short handle? Online it looks to be really long...unless the model is only showing the longer strap. Does the top handle stay out of the way when being carried on the shoulder?


 
I think it carries really comfortably. It looks huge on that model but I think she might be really small. I posted a mod a few pages back.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Hello..I am new here  I have been lurking the forum for awhile, but today I had a reason to join officially. I see all the great deals people get and it seemed I could never catch a break on one. I recently went on a business trip and dipped into an outlet (because you never know) and hit the JACKPOT . I got a black Madison Hobo and Madison Metallic Slim Envelope in Rose Gold for around $160 out the door. Both are soooo soft. The wallet is to die for and reminds me of the holographic wallets that were trending a while ago, but classier!!! I love the deep blue lining of the hobo and it even has a pen pocket!!!










Thanks for letting me share ​


----------



## CatePNW

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Hello..I am new here  I have been lurking the forum for awhile, but today I had a reason to join officially. I see all the great deals people get and it seemed I could never catch a break on one. I recently went on a business trip and dipped into an outlet (because you never know) and hit the JACKPOT . I got a black Madison Hobo and Madison Metallic Slim Envelope in Rose Gold for around $160 out the door. Both are soooo soft. The wallet is to die for and reminds me of the holographic wallets that were trending a while ago, but classier!!! I love the deep blue lining of the hobo and it even has a pen pocket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ​


Welcome, I'm fairly new here too, it's a great place!  You got a GREAT deal on those.  I just started to carry my new Silt hobo this week and did not know about the pen pocket.  I just went and found it, and put my pretty silver Cross pen in there!  

I am so sad that I don't live near any factory stores, I would love to stalk them for bargains like this.  I need to check out that wallet too.  I have a zip around large wallet and it's a bit heavy in some bags, would like something lighter to change out with.


----------



## vesperholly

MedtechCarol said:


> Thank you! Kayden is a big ball of snuggly love fluff. He follows us everywhere and is pretty much laying on, with, or at the feet of one of us all the time. We love him to pieces!



Is he a Sheltie? My aunt had Shelties since I was a little kid, fond memories of them all  He has beautiful markings.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

CatePNW said:


> Welcome, I'm fairly new here too, it's a great place!  You got a GREAT deal on those.  I just started to carry my new Silt hobo this week and did not know about the pen pocket.  I just went and found it, and put my pretty silver Cross pen in there!
> 
> I am so sad that I don't live near any factory stores, I would love to stalk them for bargains like this.  I need to check out that wallet too.  I have a zip around large wallet and it's a bit heavy in some bags, would like something lighter to change out with.



I don't live near any stores or outlets either. It is so sad that the Macy's that is 15 minutes away doesn't even carry Coach!! I just look online and wist. Getting paid to travel to the larger cities for work has it's advantages . The wallet is super roomy and light and apparently the front gusseted pocket is to carry your phone in! I use it for coupons, but my Galaxy 3 in a case fits in there perfectly! I would never use it like that though, it makes the wallet super bulky and I am afraid the leather would stretch out!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

New to me woven lindsey in blush. I've been wanting a woven bag for a while, and also a pink lindsey so I'm
happy to have found both in one bag.


----------



## lisa.nickel

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Hello..I am new here  I have been lurking the forum for awhile, but today I had a reason to join officially. I see all the great deals people get and it seemed I could never catch a break on one. I recently went on a business trip and dipped into an outlet (because you never know) and hit the JACKPOT . I got a black Madison Hobo and Madison Metallic Slim Envelope in Rose Gold for around $160 out the door. Both are soooo soft. The wallet is to die for and reminds me of the holographic wallets that were trending a while ago, but classier!!! I love the deep blue lining of the hobo and it even has a pen pocket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ​




Great score, may I ask which outlet?


----------



## ecj*waxy

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Hello..I am new here  I have been lurking the forum for awhile, but today I had a reason to join officially. I see all the great deals people get and it seemed I could never catch a break on one. I recently went on a business trip and dipped into an outlet (because you never know) and hit the JACKPOT . I got a black Madison Hobo and Madison Metallic Slim Envelope in Rose Gold for around $160 out the door. Both are soooo soft. The wallet is to die for and reminds me of the holographic wallets that were trending a while ago, but classier!!! I love the deep blue lining of the hobo and it even has a pen pocket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ​


Wow...great finds!!!  Beautiful bag and wallet!  I love the Madison line! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Olive Grey Carlyle...

I'm so glad I gave this bag a try!  The olive grey and gunmetal looks so good together!


----------



## ecj*waxy

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2683700
> 
> New to me woven lindsey in blush. I've been wanting a woven bag for a while, and also a pink lindsey so I'm
> happy to have found both in one bag.


Beautiful!!!  I love a woven bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Caspin22

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2683700
> 
> New to me woven lindsey in blush. I've been wanting a woven bag for a while, and also a pink lindsey so I'm happy to have found both in one bag.



Beautiful!  It looks teeny for some reason...I thought it was a Mini Sophia at first.  Must be the perspective of the photo!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

lisa.nickel said:


> Great score, may I ask which outlet?



The one by Seattle...Auburn I think? That trip was such a whirlwind that all I can honestly remember was I was in Washington near Seattle, lol.


----------



## coachie mama

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2683700
> 
> New to me woven lindsey in blush. I've been wanting a woven bag for a while, and also a pink lindsey so I'm
> happy to have found both in one bag.




Oooooo pretty!!


----------



## CatePNW

TheNerdyGirly said:


> The one by Seattle...Auburn I think? That trip was such a whirlwind that all I can honestly remember was I was in Washington near Seattle, lol.


That store is about a 4 hour drive for me, but I'm in the same state at least....LOL!  And to think I almost went over there for the Mariners game tonight, but didn't want to travel at the last minute.  My plan was to stay overnight and hit up the outlets.


----------



## WVUdani

Scored this beauty for $80 today and moved right in!!


----------



## pbnjam

WVUdani said:


> Scored this beauty for $80 today and moved right in!!


Wow what a deal! I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## WVUdani

pbnjam said:


> Wow what a deal! I'm sooo jealous!


Thank you I love her!!


----------



## MedtechCarol

vesperholly said:


> Is he a Sheltie? My aunt had Shelties since I was a little kid, fond memories of them all  He has beautiful markings.



Yes, he's a sheltie. He's just on the big side, like a little over the max for breed standard. Just means more of him to love! &#128525;


----------



## jenn805

WVUdani said:


> Scored this beauty for $80 today and moved right in!!



Wow! Great deal
such a pretty bag


----------



## lisa.nickel

WVUdani said:


> Scored this beauty for $80 today and moved right in!!




Beautiful and such a great deal


----------



## lisa.nickel

coachie mama said:


> Oooooo pretty!!




Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

Canderson22 said:


> Beautiful!  It looks teeny for some reason...I thought it was a Mini Sophia at first.  Must be the perspective of the photo!




Yes she looks smaller in the pic.
Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful!!!  I love a woven bag!  Enjoy!




Thanks


----------



## ralewi

WVUdani said:


> Scored this beauty for $80 today and moved right in!!


great bag and awesome deal.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ecj*waxy said:


> Olive Grey Carlyle...
> 
> I'm so glad I gave this bag a try!  The olive grey and gunmetal looks so good together!


Yippiiiiiie gal friend.


----------



## JuneHawk

Madison mini satchel in gathered leather. I got it at the semi annual sale online and didn't realize it'd be so small. It's very cute.


----------



## OllieO

WVUdani said:


> Scored this beauty for $80 today and moved right in!!



WOW !!!  Great deal on a beautiful bag!!


----------



## OllieO

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2683700
> 
> New to me woven lindsey in blush. I've been wanting a woven bag for a while, and also a pink lindsey so I'm
> happy to have found both in one bag.



Very pretty!!


----------



## jenn805

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Hello..I am new here  I have been lurking the forum for awhile, but today I had a reason to join officially. I see all the great deals people get and it seemed I could never catch a break on one. I recently went on a business trip and dipped into an outlet (because you never know) and hit the JACKPOT . I got a black Madison Hobo and Madison Metallic Slim Envelope in Rose Gold for around $160 out the door. Both are soooo soft. The wallet is to die for and reminds me of the holographic wallets that were trending a while ago, but classier!!! I love the deep blue lining of the hobo and it even has a pen pocket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ​



Great deal
I have that wallet also, love it


----------



## ecj*waxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yippiiiiiie gal friend.


Yeah, I am really excited about this one! Thank you my friend!


----------



## iuvcoach

ecj*waxy said:


> Olive Grey Carlyle...
> 
> I'm so glad I gave this bag a try!  The olive grey and gunmetal looks so good together!



Congrats lady, she is a wonderful bag. The color and hw are just perfect together.


----------



## SBgirl

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Hello..I am new here  I have been lurking the forum for awhile, but today I had a reason to join officially. I see all the great deals people get and it seemed I could never catch a break on one. I recently went on a business trip and dipped into an outlet (because you never know) and hit the JACKPOT . I got a black Madison Hobo and Madison Metallic Slim Envelope in Rose Gold for around $160 out the door. Both are soooo soft. The wallet is to die for and reminds me of the holographic wallets that were trending a while ago, but classier!!! I love the deep blue lining of the hobo and it even has a pen pocket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ​


That's a fantastic deal! I picked up a madison small phoebe shoulder in sea mist for $179+tax nearly 2 weeks ago from my local outlet. I love the color. But I'm still on the fence about keeping her...

http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y449/amy_gom/20140712_135624_zps481e50a4.jpg


----------



## zaara10

SBgirl said:


> That's a fantastic deal! I picked up a madison small phoebe shoulder in sea mist for $179+tax nearly 2 weeks ago from my local outlet. I love the color. But I'm still on the fence about keeping her...
> 
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y449/amy_gom/20140712_135624_zps481e50a4.jpg



Sea mist looks so different here in your picture. Irl it looks more minty to me.


----------



## abwd

WVUdani said:


> Scored this beauty for $80 today and moved right in!!




Wow!! Congrats. What a beauty!


----------



## WVUdani

abwd said:


> Wow!! Congrats. What a beauty!


Thank you!!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

SBgirl said:


> That's a fantastic deal! I picked up a madison small phoebe shoulder in sea mist for $179+tax nearly 2 weeks ago from my local outlet. I love the color. But I'm still on the fence about keeping her...
> 
> http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y449/amy_gom/20140712_135624_zps481e50a4.jpg




Love your seamist I have it to and it's one of my faves.


----------



## gajitldy

zaara10 said:


> Sea mist looks so different here in your picture. Irl it looks more minty to me.


My large Phoebe Sea Mist looks like a pastel blue.  Definitely not mint green.  Odd that some must be different shades/die batches.

Diane


----------



## ecj*waxy

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats lady, she is a wonderful bag. The color and hw are just perfect together.


Thank you bag twin!!!   I agree!


----------



## Jaidybug

ecj*waxy said:


> Olive Grey Carlyle...
> 
> I'm so glad I gave this bag a try!  The olive grey and gunmetal looks so good together!




Love this bag, such a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## zaara10

gajitldy said:


> My large Phoebe Sea Mist looks like a pastel blue.  Definitely not mint green.  Odd that some must be different shades/die batches.
> 
> Diane



Maybe it was the lighting in the store? It's beautiful, whatever the shade


----------



## pbnjam

Here is my olive Smythe. I like the shape and color a lot. But somehow I am not sold on the leather. Seems like it might scratch easy.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Jaidybug said:


> Love this bag, such a beauty! Congrats!


Hey, bag twin...thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just scored this lovely for half off at my Dillards. 
View attachment 2685435


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely for half off at my Dillards.
> View attachment 2685435




Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## pursecharm

pbnjam said:


> Here is my olive Smythe. I like the shape and color a lot. But somehow I am not sold on the leather. Seems like it might scratch easy.




Looks like a good bag for you if the leather works out. Over half my bags are pebbled and so forgiving!


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely for half off at my Dillards.
> View attachment 2685435




Wow! I can't keep up with you.


----------



## GA Peach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely for half off at my Dillards.
> View attachment 2685435


Love this!  Can't wait to see your mod shot with it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pursecharm said:


> Wow! I can't keep up with you.




LOL!  I couldn't help myself. Half off did a lot to help me decide.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

GA Peach said:


> Love this!  Can't wait to see your mod shot with it.




Thanks!  LOL, we all know I'm gonna post a mod shot.


----------



## ZSP

pbnjam said:


> Here is my olive Smythe. I like the shape and color a lot. But somehow I am not sold on the leather. Seems like it might scratch easy.



I'm so jonesing this bag in Light Gold/Rose Petal.  I love the shape, the handles and the extra strap is a good length.  I like the leather...it reminds me of the leather my Kristin Domed Satchel is made of.  It's held up surprisingly well.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

black violet small phoebe from the SAS.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2685561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black violet small phoebe from the SAS.


Color bag twins


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2685561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black violet small phoebe from the SAS.




Twins!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pbnjam said:


> Here is my olive Smythe. I like the shape and color a lot. But somehow I am not sold on the leather. Seems like it might scratch easy.




Pretty color and looks great on you though.


----------



## pbnjam

pursecharm said:


> Looks like a good bag for you if the leather works out. Over half my bags are pebbled and so forgiving!


Thank you! This is my second order of the same bag. The first one had some scratch marks so I decided to order another one. The second one is better but still not completely flawless. I'm prob being too picky.




ZSP said:


> I'm so jonesing this bag in Light Gold/Rose Petal.  I love the shape, the handles and the extra strap is a good length.  I like the leather...it reminds me of the leather my Kristin Domed Satchel is made of.  It's held up surprisingly well.





Thank you! I just saw the domed satchel at Century 21. It was a very pretty pearly white color.  




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty color and looks great on you though.




Thanks! I love your colorblock preston too. It's very chic!


----------



## abwd

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2685561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black violet small phoebe from the SAS.




This color just rocks!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! This is my second order of the same bag. The first one had some scratch marks so I decided to order another one. The second one is better but still not completely flawless. I'm prob being too picky.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I just saw the domed satchel at Century 21. It was a very pretty pearly white color.
> 
> 
> *Thanks! I love your colorblock preston too. It's very chic!*




Thank you!


----------



## ralewi

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2685561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black violet small phoebe from the SAS.


Love this color. congrats


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> Here is my olive Smythe. I like the shape and color a lot. But somehow I am not sold on the leather. Seems like it might scratch easy.




It looks great on you! Very pretty bag!


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> It looks great on you! Very pretty bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Bleeker Metallic Leather Foldover Crossbody






I got this after returning my metallic mini borough because of color loss on the corners. This bag is super cute and half the price of the borough.


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Bleeker Metallic Leather Foldover Crossbody
> View attachment 2686163
> 
> View attachment 2686164
> View attachment 2686165
> 
> 
> I got this after returning my metallic mini borough because of color loss on the corners. This bag is super cute and half the price of the borough.



Love it, I hope they make more metallics, I would love a silver metallic phoebe with gun metal hardware


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Love it, I hope they make more metallics, I would love a silver metallic phoebe with gun metal hardware




Thanks! I would love that too!! I know last year phoebe was suppose to come out in gunmetal but they never made it. I would of loved that!


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thanks! I would love that too!! I know last year phoebe was suppose to come out in gunmetal but they never made it. I would of loved that!



Hopefully they will make one this year


----------



## KSuzuki

My new girl Madison mini Lexington in jacquard fabric with matching mini skinny...I adore!!


----------



## jenn805

KSuzuki said:


> My new girl Madison mini Lexington in jacquard fabric with matching mini skinny...I adore!!



Super cute : )


----------



## Kmiller_41

KSuzuki said:


> My new girl Madison mini Lexington in jacquard fabric with matching mini skinny...I adore!!




Very nice! Love the mini skinny.


----------



## sb2

KSuzuki said:


> My new girl Madison mini Lexington in jacquard fabric with matching mini skinny...I adore!!




Ooooo I love the look of that!!! Very nice!


----------



## sb2

My midnight Oak legacy duffle I got from the SAS, and cosmetic bag, Madison gathered clutch, and surf board key ring I got off factory sale.  All came today wrapped beautifully and perfect.  Im not completely sold on the clutch yet( its pretty big ) but very pretty so I may sit on it for a week to really see if I would use it and love it too.


----------



## baglover1973

My pretty new love red phoebe &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jenn805

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2686303
> 
> 
> My pretty new love red phoebe &#10084;&#65039;



Soooo pretty. I love phoebes


----------



## baglover1973

jenn805 said:


> Soooo pretty. I love phoebes



thank you. This is my first coach bag in around 9 years...


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

KSuzuki said:


> My new girl Madison mini Lexington in jacquard fabric with matching mini skinny...I adore!!



Gorgeous!! I have that Mini Skinny on my radar!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

sb2 said:


> My midnight Oak legacy duffle I got from the SAS, and cosmetic bag, Madison gathered clutch, and surf board key ring I got off factory sale.  All came today wrapped beautifully and perfect.  Im not completely sold on the clutch yet( its pretty big ) but very pretty so I may sit on it for a week to really see if I would use it and love it too.




I love the midnight oak it's so pretty! Looks good on the duffle too. I got that clutch too and I agree it's huge! It's so pretty though I kept it and have been using it.


----------



## Saumur

Two Legacy Duffles I picked up during SAS. 

I've made the Siggy my new everyday bag. I normally don't like those big Cs all over the bags, but this one seemed less noticeable with the black on black. I just love how huge this bag is, it holds ALL of my stuff and more! I like not having to "baby" this bag, makes it easy when I'm out and about with the kid in tow. 

The Leather duffle is Deep Port color. While at the store, I ruled out the Deep Port because I already have another similar color. There was a bright pink/red colored one that was just too colorful for me to use all the time. I didn't want black. So I considered the brown. I tried to warm up to the brown while at the store and decided to just get it. However, there was some sort of mix up. Even though I told the SA I was getting the brown, when I got home and opened my bag I discovered that she accidentally gave me the Deep Port instead. I thought I'd go back and exchange it for brown, but then decided I really do love this burgundy color. So I'm keeping this Deep Port leather bag.


----------



## ecj*waxy

KSuzuki said:


> My new girl Madison mini Lexington in jacquard fabric with matching mini skinny...I adore!!


I can see why you adore them...they are adorable! :buttercup:


----------



## Caspin22

Soooo excited this came today. New to me Alexandra in Berry.  Coachgirl555's photos are the reason for my obsession with this bag!


----------



## WVUdani

Canderson22 said:


> Soooo excited this came today. New to me Alexandra in Berry.  Coachgirl555's photos are the reason for my obsession with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2686515
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686517


Love it


----------



## KSuzuki

RSnead said:


> The Lexington and mini skinny are so cute!!  I was considering the Lexington, may have to consider the skinny now too!!  What are you going to use it for?



Thanks all! I'll be using the mini skinny for my ID and a couple of cards that I use most often. I use a bigger wallet to hold all other cards.


----------



## abwd

Saumur said:


> Two Legacy Duffles I picked up during SAS.
> 
> I've made the Siggy my new everyday bag. I normally don't like those big Cs all over the bags, but this one seemed less noticeable with the black on black. I just love how huge this bag is, it holds ALL of my stuff and more! I like not having to "baby" this bag, makes it easy when I'm out and about with the kid in tow.
> 
> The Leather duffle is Deep Port color. While at the store, I ruled out the Deep Port because I already have another similar color. There was a bright pink/red colored one that was just too colorful for me to use all the time. I didn't want black. So I considered the brown. I tried to warm up to the brown while at the store and decided to just get it. However, there was some sort of mix up. Even though I told the SA I was getting the brown, when I got home and opened my bag I discovered that she accidentally gave me the Deep Port instead. I thought I'd go back and exchange it for brown, but then decided I really do love this burgundy color. So I'm keeping this Deep Port leather bag.



Gorgeous!! Congrats.  I need some bags that don't need "babying!"  I am considering a duffle for the fall.


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> Soooo excited this came today. New to me Alexandra in Berry.  Coachgirl555's photos are the reason for my obsession with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2686515
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686517



Wow!!!  LOVE the color.  Congrats.  This is really a pretty.


----------



## Caspin22

Saumur said:


> Two Legacy Duffles I picked up during SAS.
> 
> I've made the Siggy my new everyday bag. I normally don't like those big Cs all over the bags, but this one seemed less noticeable with the black on black. I just love how huge this bag is, it holds ALL of my stuff and more! I like not having to "baby" this bag, makes it easy when I'm out and about with the kid in tow.
> 
> The Leather duffle is Deep Port color. While at the store, I ruled out the Deep Port because I already have another similar color. There was a bright pink/red colored one that was just too colorful for me to use all the time. I didn't want black. So I considered the brown. I tried to warm up to the brown while at the store and decided to just get it. However, there was some sort of mix up. Even though I told the SA I was getting the brown, when I got home and opened my bag I discovered that she accidentally gave me the Deep Port instead. I thought I'd go back and exchange it for brown, but then decided I really do love this burgundy color. So I'm keeping this Deep Port leather bag.



Beautiful choices!  I love duffles, they are so comfy to carry.


----------



## kings_20

Canderson22 said:


> Soooo excited this came today. New to me Alexandra in Berry.  Coachgirl555's photos are the reason for my obsession with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2686515
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686517


 
TWINS!!  Isn't the leather spectacular??


----------



## Saumur

Canderson22 said:


> Soooo excited this came today. New to me Alexandra in Berry.  Coachgirl555's photos are the reason for my obsession with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2686515
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686517



I love it! 

I really like this style of convertible strap because it is easy to switch from shoulder bag to crossover, very quick to unhook/rehook (unlike the Legacy Duffle style I just picked up where you have to fiddle with the buckles, and it seems to take forever to thread the strap through). I'm going to *try* to get out to the Outlet Store today and see what bags they have with this style convertible strap connection.


----------



## Saumur

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats.  I need some bags that don't need "babying!"  I am considering a duffle for the fall.



Having a kid in tow and carrying all of *her* stuff around, I can really appreciate a LARGE bag that I don't mind getting "trashed", ya know? 



Canderson22 said:


> Beautiful choices!  I love duffles, they are so comfy to carry.



Yeah I don't really notice it on when I wear it crossbody (my preferred style for bags). Sometimes I wish there was a short strap to make it easier to hold when I'm getting in and out of the car though. I wear it with the zipper facing out for easy access to car keys & phone.


----------



## jenn805

Mini soft borough loganberry
sadly it is going back, not loving it irl
the color looked much prettier online


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Canderson22 said:


> Soooo excited this came today. New to me Alexandra in Berry.  Coachgirl555's photos are the reason for my obsession with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2686515
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686517




She's a beauty! Love that color!


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

My new Large Phoebe in silt and new acid green wristlet from Sale.


----------



## sb2

Very pretty color


----------



## jenn805

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> View attachment 2687083
> View attachment 2687084
> View attachment 2687085
> 
> 
> My new Large Phoebe in silt and new acid green wristlet from Sale.



Love the color


----------



## Nymeria1

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> View attachment 2687083
> View attachment 2687084
> View attachment 2687085
> 
> 
> My new Large Phoebe in silt and new acid green wristlet from Sale.



Beautiful bag and color!  This is from a Large Phoebe addict!


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

Nymeria1 said:


> Beautiful bag and color!  This is from a Large Phoebe addict!




&#128525;&#128525;thank you I love it too!


----------



## CatePNW

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> View attachment 2687083
> View attachment 2687084
> View attachment 2687085
> 
> 
> My new Large Phoebe in silt and new acid green wristlet from Sale.


Love those colors together!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Time to put Ms Cooper in training. Ordered from my local full price store Sunday and she arrived today!!


----------



## baglover1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Time to put Ms Cooper in training. Ordered from my local full price store Sunday and she arrived today!!





gorgeousness!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

baglover1973 said:


> gorgeousness!


 

Love Red comes Thursday


----------



## BonBonz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Time to put Ms Cooper in training. Ordered from my local full price store Sunday and she arrived today!!



Ugh, you're tempting me with this coco beauty! Love it, congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BonBonz said:


> Ugh, you're tempting me with this coco beauty! Love it, congrats!


 

Thanks BB - GET her!!!!!!!  I take that back - NO MORE BROWN FOR YOU


----------



## BonBonz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks BB - GET her!!!!!!!  I take that back - NO MORE BROWN FOR YOU



Almost gotcha!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BonBonz said:


> Almost gotcha!



Almost.


----------



## baglover1973

Silt bleecker daily shoulder arrived today &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love Red comes Thursday




you are a bad, bad girl! 
Congrats - I love that color! Maybe one will be mine soon - it does seem to work that way!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> you are a bad, bad girl!
> Congrats - I love that color! Maybe one will be mine soon - it does seem to work that way!



I am  NOT a bad girl. Laughing to myself.  But a GOOD girl. Still laughin.  I am sure you will get ya hands on one.


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2687292
> View attachment 2687293
> 
> 
> Silt bleecker daily shoulder arrived today &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




So pretty!!


----------



## baglover1973

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> So pretty!!




Thank you! So is your phoebe and wristlet! That is a great combo!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## baglover1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love Red comes Thursday



 anxious to see what you got!!


----------



## Saumur

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> View attachment 2687083
> View attachment 2687084
> View attachment 2687085
> 
> 
> My new Large Phoebe in silt and new acid green wristlet from Sale.




Your Phoebe is gorgeous. I love this purse whenever I see pics of it. I saw 3 small Mandarin Phoebes at the Outlet today. I tried it on and it felt good. Love the leather. Wish the store had it is a different color. Bright orange is not really me.


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

Saumur said:


> Your Phoebe is gorgeous. I love this purse whenever I see pics of it. I saw 3 small Mandarin Phoebes at the Outlet today. I tried it on and it felt good. Love the leather. Wish the store had it is a different color. Bright orange is not really me.




Thank you! I'm more of a neutral gal myself! I have only a few brightly colored bags like a Cobalt blue, and Reds but a neutral goes with everything!!


----------



## Nymeria1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Time to put Ms Cooper in training. Ordered from my local full price store Sunday and she arrived today!!



I just got this bag in the grey birch; ends stick straight out!  Let me know how the "training" goes with your bag.  Other bags slouch so nicely and I'm determined to train this one too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nymeria1 said:


> I just got this bag in the grey birch; ends stick straight out!  Let me know how the "training" goes with your bag.  Other bags slouch so nicely and I'm determined to train this one too!


 

stuff her with towels and tuck the sides down 
place her in a sofa or love seat next to the arm - benting on wing down and place a pillow next to the other wing. I let my stay like that for a few days.
also allow the handles to drop down


----------



## Nymeria1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> stuff her with towels and tuck the sides down
> place her in a sofa or love seat next to the arm - benting on wing down and place a pillow next to the other wing. I let my stay like that for a few days.
> also allow the handles to drop down



Thank you CforC for your helpful tips!  I'll start training my bag today.  .  (By the way, that midnight oak color is gorgeous;  I have a small Phoebe in m.o., but the color looks even richer in the Cooper satchel)!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nymeria1 said:


> Thank you CforC for your helpful tips!  I'll start training my bag today.  .  (By the way, that midnight oak color is gorgeous;  I have a small Phoebe in m.o., but the color looks even richer in the Cooper satchel)!


 

Thank you and you are very welcome!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Kmiller_41 said:


> Bleeker Metallic Leather Foldover Crossbody
> View attachment 2686163
> 
> View attachment 2686164
> View attachment 2686165
> 
> I got this after returning my metallic mini borough because of color loss on the corners. This bag is super cute and half the price of the borough.


 Very pretty!  Love the metallic shimmer.



KSuzuki said:


> My new girl Madison mini Lexington in jacquard fabric with matching mini skinny...I adore!!


I haven't seen this one before.  Very pretty!



sb2 said:


> My midnight Oak legacy duffle I got from the SAS, and cosmetic bag, Madison gathered clutch, and surf board key ring I got off factory sale.  All came today wrapped beautifully and perfect.  Im not completely sold on the clutch yet( its pretty big ) but very pretty so I may sit on it for a week to really see if I would use it and love it too.


It's all very pretty!  Love it!



baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2686303
> 
> 
> My pretty new love red phoebe &#10084;&#65039;


 Ohhhh. Phoebe!  This is a great color for Phoebe!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Saumur said:


> Two Legacy Duffles I picked up during SAS.
> 
> I've made the Siggy my new everyday bag. I normally don't like those big Cs all over the bags, but this one seemed less noticeable with the black on black. I just love how huge this bag is, it holds ALL of my stuff and more! I like not having to "baby" this bag, makes it easy when I'm out and about with the kid in tow.
> 
> The Leather duffle is Deep Port color. While at the store, I ruled out the Deep Port because I already have another similar color. There was a bright pink/red colored one that was just too colorful for me to use all the time. I didn't want black. So I considered the brown. I tried to warm up to the brown while at the store and decided to just get it. However, there was some sort of mix up. Even though I told the SA I was getting the brown, when I got home and opened my bag I discovered that she accidentally gave me the Deep Port instead. I thought I'd go back and exchange it for brown, but then decided I really do love this burgundy color. So I'm keeping this Deep Port leather bag.


Very pretty.  I also like the black on black siggy, and have a Molly in this colorway.  I like how subtle the siggy pattern is on it.  

It looks like it was meant to be for you to get the deep port duffle.  Very pretty.



Canderson22 said:


> Soooo excited this came today. New to me Alexandra in Berry.  Coachgirl555's photos are the reason for my obsession with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2686515
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686517


Beautiful!  That color is awesome!



jenn805 said:


> Mini soft borough loganberry
> sadly it is going back, not loving it irl
> the color looked much prettier online


 Very pretty.  Sorry it didn't work out for you.  But thanks for sharing the picture before you made the return.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> View attachment 2687083
> View attachment 2687084
> View attachment 2687085
> 
> 
> My new Large Phoebe in silt and new acid green wristlet from Sale.


 Love Phoebe!  The color combo of the bag and wristlet is very pretty!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Time to put Ms Cooper in training. Ordered from my local full price store Sunday and she arrived today!!


 Pretty color!



baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2687292
> View attachment 2687293
> 
> 
> Silt bleecker daily shoulder arrived today &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


 Very pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

nutsaboutcoach said:


> love phoebe!  The color combo of the bag and wristlet is very pretty!
> 
> 
> Pretty color!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!


 

thank you


----------



## LauraTracy

KSuzuki said:


> My new girl Madison mini Lexington in jacquard fabric with matching mini skinny...I adore!!


Oh!  This is my new wish bag!  How pretty...  I did not know it had a matching skinny but of course it does.  This looks so nice.  I'm so jealous!!


----------



## lurkernomore

wasn'y looking for this bag, in fact she wasn't even on my radar, but she was a return at my outlet today, and very different from anything else I have so she came home with me - Ms. pinnacle straw Eva in guava. She was originally $698. marked down to $339, and then 50% off. She is big!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I really like the variety of textures and colors of this bag. Great nab!!


----------



## Saumur

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> Thank you! I'm more of a neutral gal myself! I have only a few brightly colored bags like a Cobalt blue, and Reds but a neutral goes with everything!!



Red is quite bold. I really should pick up one red bag.  I'm a neutral gal too, a rather boring one at that, I will always choose black over brown. In fact, I only have one brown bag, the LV Saumur, and it goes with everything. I picked up a trial-version swingpack yesterday. Guess what color.  . . . yep, it's black!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> wasn'y looking for this bag, in fact she wasn't even on my radar, but she was a return at my outlet today, and very different from anything else I have so she came home with me - Ms. pinnacle straw Eva in guava. She was originally $698. marked down to $339, and then 50% off. She is big!


Look at you all fancy GF


----------



## zaara10

Madison hobo in chestnut just arrived! I was literally a few clicks away from ordering this from the SAS when i double checked the dept store websites & found it for even better on Nordstrom's site for 50% off. Plus w/ my gc it came to about $130  I have so many brown bags... But this one is deliciously slouchy so I have to keep it! It didn't come w/ a dust bag so I'll have to ask them at Nordstrom for one if they have any.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Look at you all fancy GF



hehehe! hope your ride was worth it


----------



## lurkernomore

zaara10 said:


> Madison hobo in chestnut just arrived! I was literally a few clicks away from ordering this from the SAS when i double checked the dept store websites & found it for even better on Nordstrom's site for 50% off. Plus w/ my gc it came to about $130  I have so many brown bags... But this one is deliciously slouchy so I have to keep it! It didn't come w/ a dust bag so I'll have to ask them at Nordstrom for one if they have any.
> View attachment 2688304




great color - congrats! I still haven't gotten a hobo yet - every time I go to get one, I get distracted by another bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> hehehe! hope your ride was worth it


My ride is Sat


----------



## Saumur

zaara10 said:


> Madison hobo in chestnut just arrived! I was literally a few clicks away from ordering this from the SAS when i double checked the dept store websites & found it for even better on Nordstrom's site for 50% off. Plus w/ my gc it came to about $130  I have so many brown bags... But this one is deliciously slouchy so I have to keep it! It didn't come w/ a dust bag so I'll have to ask them at Nordstrom for one if they have any.
> View attachment 2688304



It's beautiful!! Love how it slouches.


----------



## lisa.nickel

I'm still deciding on this one, first purchase at fp boutique for me. I bought this at sas. Grey birch cooper. I have the grey birch phoebe and checkbook wallet that look a little darker than this. I'm hoping it will develop a nice slouch, she's a little stiff now. I do love the pebbled leather and weight of the bag


----------



## lisa.nickel

zaara10 said:


> Madison hobo in chestnut just arrived! I was literally a few clicks away from ordering this from the SAS when i double checked the dept store websites & found it for even better on Nordstrom's site for 50% off. Plus w/ my gc it came to about $130  I have so many brown bags... But this one is deliciously slouchy so I have to keep it! It didn't come w/ a dust bag so I'll have to ask them at Nordstrom for one if they have any.
> View attachment 2688304




This is beautiful


----------



## zaara10

lurkernomore said:


> great color - congrats! I still haven't gotten a hobo yet - every time I go to get one, I get distracted by another bag!





Saumur said:


> It's beautiful!! Love how it slouches.





lisa.nickel said:


> This is beautiful



Thanks! I seriously LOVE a nice slouchy hobo! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## SLI1

Mini Christie. Just got it this past weekend. I love the 3 compartment organization. Plus I dread lugging big bags around in the summer.


----------



## baglover1973

zaara10 said:


> Madison hobo in chestnut just arrived! I was literally a few clicks away from ordering this from the SAS when i double checked the dept store websites & found it for even better on Nordstrom's site for 50% off. Plus w/ my gc it came to about $130  I have so many brown bags... But this one is deliciously slouchy so I have to keep it! It didn't come w/ a dust bag so I'll have to ask them at Nordstrom for one if they have any.
> View attachment 2688304



what a great find so gorgeous! I got a nordstrom card for the early access and they didn't have anything good left


----------



## Nymeria1

zaara10 said:


> Madison hobo in chestnut just arrived! I was literally a few clicks away from ordering this from the SAS when i double checked the dept store websites & found it for even better on Nordstrom's site for 50% off. Plus w/ my gc it came to about $130  I have so many brown bags... But this one is deliciously slouchy so I have to keep it! It didn't come w/ a dust bag so I'll have to ask them at Nordstrom for one if they have any.
> View attachment 2688304



Beautiful bag, which I got in Cornflower Blue at the SAS, but OUCH, I paid  $219. Plus tax for it.  :cry:   Then when SAS reduced the price to $185. I missed getting a price adjustment by a few days.    You got an amazing price for this hobo.  Enjoy it!    (Sometimes it pays to wait a bit, but you never know).


----------



## zaara10

baglover1973 said:


> what a great find so gorgeous! I got a nordstrom card for the early access and they didn't have anything good left



Thanks! I don't have a Nordstrom card. This hobo wasn't part of the anniversary sale, just a normal markdown. (That sale included 2 of the new bleecker duffles). 
I'm guessing the hobos from the SAS will hit fos soon though. I might get another color too.


----------



## jenn805

Just ordered
Mini grommet duffle in olive grey
I hope this one is love


----------



## BeachBagGal

jenn805 said:


> Just ordered
> Mini grommet duffle in olive grey
> I hope this one is love


Oh yay! Love! I can't wait to see some reveal pix!


----------



## jane

Not a reveal because I didn't take pics and already sent back, but it was not love for the brick grommet duffle. On me (5' 1") it was HUGE. As I feared, it was a black hole. Literally - black inside. And I just didn't LOVE it, and that's my policy for bag buying lately, I have to look at it beside me on the passenger seat and swoon. I had my gold Phoebe with me today and I am still CRAZY about that bag, I'm mad about her. Not so for this very large duffle. And I thought the red was too muddy. Bummer.

More money now for my Rhyder!


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Just ordered
> 
> Mini grommet duffle in olive grey
> 
> I hope this one is love




She's a beauty!! I hope it's love!


----------



## ColtsCoachFan

Nymeria1 said:


> Beautiful bag, which I got in Cornflower Blue at the SAS, but OUCH, I paid  $219. Plus tax for it.  :cry:   Then when SAS reduced the price to $185. I missed getting a price adjustment by a few days.    You got an amazing price for this hobo.  Enjoy it!    (Sometimes it pays to wait a bit, but you never know).



But wait too long like I did and the bag is sold out! I love the cornflower hobo but when I was ready to pull the trigger it was gone. That's what I get for waiting, at least you have that beautiful bag! 

Side note, I love your username. Game of Thrones right?


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> She's a beauty!! I hope it's love!



Thanks
I hope so too


----------



## jenn805

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay! Love! I can't wait to see some reveal pix!



Im excited I found the mini with grommets, hopefully it will be a keeper
should be here Tuesday


----------



## Nymeria1

ColtsCoachFan said:


> But wait too long like I did and the bag is sold out! I love the cornflower hobo but when I was ready to pull the trigger it was gone. That's what I get for waiting, at least you have that beautiful bag!
> 
> Side note, I love your username. Game of Thrones right?



Yes, your comments are very true.  That has happened to me too many times:  waiting too long and then missing out on a bag I loved.   Hopefully, you will still be able to get the Cornflower hobo somewhere, Outlet maybe?  

You're the first to comment on my username!  Yes, it is from Game of Thrones.    Are you a fan?  I love that show and am a complete addict!  It's so hard having to wait almost an entire year for next season!


----------



## Jenniedel

jenn805 said:


> Just ordered
> 
> Mini grommet duffle in olive grey
> 
> I hope this one is love




Wow, so pretty with a hint of edginess. Hope you love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Oops! I did it again....
View attachment 2690696


----------



## GA Peach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops! I did it again....
> View attachment 2690696


Yes!  Twins, love it.  I just left my Dillard's looking for Colorblock Preston but they didn't have it.  They did have the wallet and wristlet to match this one, did yours?  I passed on them but now I'm thinking I should have picked up at least one or the other..........

I can't wait to see what you match this one up with.  I haven't carried mine yet but I love the color combination.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

GA Peach said:


> Yes!  Twins, love it.  I just left my Dillard's looking for Colorblock Preston but they didn't have it.  They did have the wallet and wristlet to match this one, did yours?  I passed on them but now I'm thinking I should have picked up at least one or the other..........
> 
> I can't wait to see what you match this one up with.  I haven't carried mine yet but I love the color combination.


 
Yay for twins!  My store did have the smalls in this color combo, but I only got the bag today.  I'll go back towards the end of next week to see what's left on clearance.  My store had the Ecru Preston, the White Preston with yellow? trim, and also a large black Preston, but it was still around $260? (I can't remember for sure) even with 50% off.  So I went with this one. 

I can see this Preston going well with black or navy or a chocolate brown....Hmmm.....I have capris in all those colors......


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Madison Cont. Rouge wallet. Outlet purchase


----------



## eanderson511

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Madison Cont. Rouge wallet. Outlet purchase




Beautiful! Twins on the wallet!!!


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Madison Cont. Rouge wallet. Outlet purchase


Those continental wallets are very nice.  I love how they open all the way.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Those continental wallets are very nice.  I love how they open all the way.





eanderson511 said:


> Beautiful! Twins on the wallet!!!



My fav wallets


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

New to me Soho XL Hobo. I love how understated she is.


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Madison Cont. Rouge wallet. Outlet purchase


Love this wallet I got this at xmas from my son, and have carried it since, just love it. Congrats How much did you pay at the outlet.  Did they have any Coopers?


----------



## Uthra11

Snatched this baby at dillards. Mini Preston in black edge paint. I just love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> Love this wallet I got this at xmas from my son, and have carried it since, just love it. Congrats How much did you pay at the outlet.  Did they have any Coopers?


Didnt see Coops. Wallet was 169 less 50 % off


----------



## FashionNewby14

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Madison Cont. Rouge wallet. Outlet purchase




Wow is that shade gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## FashionNewby14

Uthra11 said:


> Snatched this baby at dillards. Mini Preston in black edge paint. I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692031




I love this bag!  Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FashionNewby14 said:


> Wow is that shade gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## FashionNewby14

lisa.nickel said:


> View attachment 2688413
> 
> I'm still deciding on this one, first purchase at fp boutique for me. I bought this at sas. Grey birch cooper. I have the grey birch phoebe and checkbook wallet that look a little darker than this. I'm hoping it will develop a nice slouch, she's a little stiff now. I do love the pebbled leather and weight of the bag




Congrats!  Twins on Cooper!  Isn't the pebbled leather beautiful???  Yes, she will develop a lovely slouch!  Enjoy!!


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Didnt see Coops. Wallet was 169 less 50 % off


Good price..


----------



## Nymeria1

Uthra11 said:


> Snatched this baby at dillards. Mini Preston in black edge paint. I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692031



I got the mini Preston at Macy's in the ultra-navy; just love it!  It holds quite a bit for a little bag.  Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Stazerd

Uthra11 said:


> Snatched this baby at dillards. Mini Preston in black edge paint. I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692031



Twins!  It holds a lot!


----------



## Uthra11

Nymeria1 said:


> I got the mini Preston at Macy's in the ultra-navy; just love it!  It holds quite a bit for a little bag.  Hope you enjoy yours!




Yes, I love it already! And it was such a good deal! &#128522;


----------



## Uthra11

Stazerd said:


> Twins!  It holds a lot!




Oh yes, I am quite surprised with the amount it holds for such a small bag.


----------



## Uthra11

FashionNewby14 said:


> I love this bag!  Congrats & enjoy!




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Madison Cont. Rouge wallet. Outlet purchase




Great color


----------



## lisa.nickel

FashionNewby14 said:


> Congrats!  Twins on Cooper!  Isn't the pebbled leather beautiful???  Yes, she will develop a lovely slouch!  Enjoy!!




I'm so loving this bag, I carried her for a day and she's already developed her slouch. Hoping to add a perforated in blue


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops! I did it again....
> View attachment 2690696




You are in a roll with all of your new beauties!! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

Uthra11 said:


> Snatched this baby at dillards. Mini Preston in black edge paint. I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692031




I have always lived this bag. Congrats! So cute!!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Madison Cont. Rouge wallet. Outlet purchase




Pretty color!! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2691823
> 
> 
> New to me Soho XL Hobo. I love how understated she is.




Love this bag!!! Great color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Pretty color!! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Great color


Thank you


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

abwd said:


> Love this bag!!! Great color.




Thank you!


----------



## pslpursemom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Madison Cont. Rouge wallet. Outlet purchase




Very nice, I like this.  Is it a pinkish red color or a Cognac type color?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pslpursemom said:


> Very nice, I like this.  Is it a pinkish red color or a Cognac type color?



Thanks. More mauve


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> You are in a roll with all of your new beauties!! Congrats!


 
Thanks!  I just have a thing for bags lately.  Finding them on clearance makes them even more enticing.


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I just have a thing for bags lately.  Finding them on clearance makes them even more enticing.




"I just have a thing for bags lately" 

LOL. Pretty sure that is the understatement if the year for about 90% of the ladies on this forum!!! .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> "I just have a thing for bags lately"
> 
> LOL. Pretty sure that is the understatement if the year for about 90% of the ladies on this forum!!! .




LOL, I'm sure it is.


----------



## Saumur

Squee! My package of small accessories from the SAS finally arrived. Shipped to DH's work. This is just part of my order, another should arrive next week. I wish they could put it all into one so that DH only sees one package arriving instead of two. 

I just love how everything is wrapped up.

Saffiano E/W Universal Case and Saffiano Small Wristlet. I'm currently using a light pink colored Universal Case (photo posted here) to carry extra store/gift cards. The zip-around zipper makes this even better than a top-zip wristlet, it opens up wider for rummaging around for cards and stuff.

I originally wanted the pink Bleecker Zippy with the heart design; my daughter would have loved that. Unfortunately it was sold out when I tried to place my order.  

I love the color of the Waverly Accordion Zip Wallet. The best part is that, due to the patterning, I don't really see all the Cs on it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Saumur said:


> Squee! My package of small accessories from the SAS finally arrived. Shipped to DH's work. This is just part of my order, another should arrive next week. I wish they could put it all into one so that DH only sees one package arriving instead of two.
> 
> I just love how everything is wrapped up.
> 
> Saffiano E/W Universal Case and Saffiano Small Wristlet. I'm currently using a light pink colored Universal Case (photo posted here) to carry extra store/gift cards. The zip-around zipper makes this even better than a top-zip wristlet, it opens up wider for rummaging around for cards and stuff.
> 
> I originally wanted the pink Bleecker Zippy with the heart design; my daughter would have loved that. Unfortunately it was sold out when I tried to place my order.
> 
> I love the color of the Waverly Accordion Zip Wallet. The best part is that, due to the patterning, I don't really see all the Cs on it.


I likie


----------



## abl13

Here's a tiny reveal.... I was at my outlet returning the MFF lace tote and  found this for $14. I have all the other painted dot accessories so I had to have it!


----------



## Saumur

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2693021
> 
> 
> Here's a tiny reveal.... I was at my outlet returning the MFF lace tote and  found this for $14. I have all the other painted dot accessories so I had to have it!



Great find!!!!
Your Outlet store must be much nicer than mine. Mine didn't have any painted dot, and they didn't have many FP store items. 

There is something cheerful about the painted dot print that makes me smile.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Saumur said:


> Squee! My package of small accessories from the SAS finally arrived. Shipped to DH's work. This is just part of my order, another should arrive next week. I wish they could put it all into one so that DH only sees one package arriving instead of two.
> 
> I just love how everything is wrapped up.
> 
> Saffiano E/W Universal Case and Saffiano Small Wristlet. I'm currently using a light pink colored Universal Case (photo posted here) to carry extra store/gift cards. The zip-around zipper makes this even better than a top-zip wristlet, it opens up wider for rummaging around for cards and stuff.
> 
> I originally wanted the pink Bleecker Zippy with the heart design; my daughter would have loved that. Unfortunately it was sold out when I tried to place my order.
> 
> I love the color of the Waverly Accordion Zip Wallet. The best part is that, due to the patterning, I don't really see all the Cs on it.


Oh fun goodies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2693021
> 
> 
> Here's a tiny reveal.... I was at my outlet returning the MFF lace tote and  found this for $14. I have all the other painted dot accessories so I had to have it!


Like the fun dots!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Saumur said:


> Squee! My package of small accessories from the SAS finally arrived. Shipped to DH's work. This is just part of my order, another should arrive next week. I wish they could put it all into one so that DH only sees one package arriving instead of two.
> 
> I just love how everything is wrapped up.
> 
> Saffiano E/W Universal Case and Saffiano Small Wristlet. I'm currently using a light pink colored Universal Case (photo posted here) to carry extra store/gift cards. The zip-around zipper makes this even better than a top-zip wristlet, it opens up wider for rummaging around for cards and stuff.
> 
> I originally wanted the pink Bleecker Zippy with the heart design; my daughter would have loved that. Unfortunately it was sold out when I tried to place my order.
> 
> I love the color of the Waverly Accordion Zip Wallet. The best part is that, due to the patterning, I don't really see all the Cs on it.



Awww, what an awesome haul! And that red is gorgeous!


----------



## Wubbles

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2693021
> 
> 
> Here's a tiny reveal.... I was at my outlet returning the MFF lace tote and  found this for $14. I have all the other painted dot accessories so I had to have it!



I have this and use it so much. It's so cheery and cute. Wish I hadn't paid FP for it though.


----------



## Esquared72

Not a bag...so hopefully it's okay to post my new sunglasses in this thread! These are the Natalie style - love the extra frame detail on the sides - spices up the aviator shape.

My favorite part...even the nosepads say 'Coach'! (sorry that pic is blurry)


----------



## jenn805

Mini grommet duffle
it's not as small as I thought it would be


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Mini grommet duffle
> 
> it's not as small as I thought it would be




Very cute! I love the olive color. Congrats


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Very cute! I love the olive color. Congrats



Thanks


----------



## KSuzuki

jenn805 said:


> Mini grommet duffle
> it's not as small as I thought it would be



Adorbs! My SA is going to show me the black one tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## jenn805

KSuzuki said:


> Adorbs! My SA is going to show me the black one tomorrow. Can't wait!



Thanks, it's super cute and a good size


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Mini grommet duffle
> 
> it's not as small as I thought it would be




Oooh, love it!! Very pretty!!! Hope this one is love!


----------



## abwd

eehlers said:


> Not a bag...so hopefully it's okay to post my new sunglasses in this thread! These are the Natalie style - love the extra frame detail on the sides - spices up the aviator shape.
> 
> My favorite part...even the nosepads say 'Coach'! (sorry that pic is blurry)




I wanted these. Really liked them on, but I need prescription and my optometrist has Coach, but didn't have these. I was really bummed. Could have bought them someplace else, but wouldn't have been covered on my flex plan.  Congrats!! These are awesome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Not a bag...so hopefully it's okay to post my new sunglasses in this thread! These are the Natalie style - love the extra frame detail on the sides - spices up the aviator shape.
> 
> My favorite part...even the nosepads say 'Coach'! (sorry that pic is blurry)



Very nice style. I like the angular frame at the side. Makes it unique from most aviators


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Oooh, love it!! Very pretty!!! Hope this one is love!



Yes I love this one


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Yes I love this one




Woohoo!!! I am so glad for you. I thought of you this morning because I thought I remember you saying it would be delivered Wednesday.  Congrats! Fantastic choice!


----------



## jenn805

Code:
	

u




abwd said:


> Woohoo!!! I am so glad for you. I thought of you this morning because I thought I remember you saying it would be delivered Wednesday.  Congrats! Fantastic choice!



I will have another reveal this week


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have another reveal this week




Oh I can't wait!! Do we even get a hint???


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Not a bag...so hopefully it's okay to post my new sunglasses in this thread! These are the Natalie style - love the extra frame detail on the sides - spices up the aviator shape.
> 
> My favorite part...even the nosepads say 'Coach'! (sorry that pic is blurry)


Nice looking shades!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jenn805 said:


> Mini grommet duffle
> it's not as small as I thought it would be


Love, love,love! So cute and with those grommets...  !!


----------



## jenn805

BeachBagGal said:


> Love, love,love! So cute and with those grommets...  !!



Thank you


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Oh I can't wait!! Do we even get a hint???



Something in teal


----------



## Esquared72

abwd said:


> I wanted these. Really liked them on, but I need prescription and my optometrist has Coach, but didn't have these. I was really bummed. Could have bought them someplace else, but wouldn't have been covered on my flex plan.  Congrats!! These are awesome!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Very nice style. I like the angular frame at the side. Makes it unique from most aviators





BeachBagGal said:


> Nice looking shades!



Thanks so much!  I have far too many pairs of sunglasses, but I love the side detail on these and just had to bring them home with me.  

abwd - I'm sorry your optometrist didn't have this style!  I am actually considering making these my prescription sunnies.  I find I'm wearing my glasses rather than my contacts more and more often, so I need a pair of sexy prescription sunglasses.


----------



## lurkernomore

jenn805 said:


> Mini grommet duffle
> it's not as small as I thought it would be




I need to see this bag IRL...I like it a lot!


----------



## jenn805

lurkernomore said:


> I need to see this bag IRL...I like it a lot!



Ya. Its better then I expected


----------



## Saumur

eehlers said:


> My favorite part...even the nosepads say 'Coach'! (sorry that pic is blurry)



I love small details like this. I've discovered that I can't wear separate sunglasses. I had prescription sunglasses made and they just lived in the car, unworn. Now I have Transitions and don't have to think about switching glasses.


----------



## abwd

eehlers said:


> Thanks so much!  I have far too many pairs of sunglasses, but I love the side detail on these and just had to bring them home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> abwd - I'm sorry your optometrist didn't have this style!  I am actually considering making these my prescription sunnies.  I find I'm wearing my glasses rather than my contacts more and more often, so I need a pair of sexy prescription sunglasses.




I still may get them and bring them in because these fit me well and I have a hard time finding aviator like glasses.  Well see!! And I can't wear contacts so I feel like I can justify the cost of frames I will wear almost ever day.


----------



## LL777

Edie in medium arrived today! I think it's love  Love the size and  quality


----------



## LL777

Next to my large phoebe


----------



## jenn805

LL777 said:


> Next to my large phoebe



Mine arrives tomorrow
 What color is yours?


----------



## LL777

The Edie


----------



## LL777

Black with light gold


----------



## jenn805

LL777 said:


> Black with light gold



Nice. I will reveal mine tomorrow. When it arrives


----------



## Kmiller_41

LL777 said:


> The Edie




Love it! So would you say it's about the same size as the large Phoebe?


----------



## LL777

I'm looking forward to it. What color did you order?


----------



## LL777

I think it's a bit smaller than the large Phoebe but not much.


----------



## jenn805

LL777 said:


> I'm looking forward to it. What color did you order?



Teal


----------



## zaara10

jenn805 said:


> Mini grommet duffle
> it's not as small as I thought it would be



Cute! Can you compare it to a regular sized duffle please?


----------



## jenn805

zaara10 said:


> Cute! Can you compare it to a regular sized duffle please?



I don't have any other Duffles
Only phoebes and sophias


----------



## jenn805

LL777 said:


> I'm looking forward to it. What color did you order?



Is the inside lining siggy or plain?


----------



## iwilltransform

WVUdani said:


> Scored this beauty for $80 today and moved right in!!



Wow, what?! Where did you manage to score that? 

I've been lusting after this beauty ever since I accidentally stumbled on it (while looking for the elusive mini, preferably chevron, Sophia) on e-bay for almost $400! I've placed it on my "one day" list, lol. 

Congrats!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

LL777 said:


> Edie in medium arrived today! I think it's love  Love the size and  quality




I saw the olive one irl and oh, my, gorgeous! Congrats, she's a head-turner! Does the Edie hold a lot?


----------



## Kmiller_41

LL777 said:


> I think it's a bit smaller than the large Phoebe but not much.




Thanks! Looking forward to seeing more reveals of these


----------



## princess69

jenn805 said:


> Teal


Can't wait to see your reveal!  Does the teal have silver hardware?


----------



## jenn805

princess69 said:


> Can't wait to see your reveal!  Does the teal have silver hardware?



I think it's light gold, I wish it was silver


----------



## quinna

My new to me pebbled Carrie.


----------



## Kmiller_41

quinna said:


> My new to me pebbled Carrie.




Pretty!


----------



## jenn805

quinna said:


> My new to me pebbled Carrie.



Very pretty


----------



## lisa.nickel

lurkernomore said:


> I need to see this bag IRL...I like it a lot!




I saw this at macys yesterday and it's pretty


----------



## zaara10

jenn805 said:


> I don't have any other Duffles
> Only phoebes and sophias



How does it compare to a phoebe? Thanks!


----------



## jenn805

[

URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140723_131658_534.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

This is a small phoebe





zaara10 said:


> How does it compare to a phoebe? Thanks!


----------



## jenn805

RSnead said:


> Jenn, do you think the straps can be doubled like the Legacy styles?  Really loving the grommets!!


Im not sure, its hard to get the strap off
if I can, I will let you know.I


----------



## joni80

Just got this mini borough and it is the cutest little bag of mine.


----------



## jenn805

joni80 said:


> Just got this mini borough and it is the cutest little bag of mine.
> View attachment 2695313



Cute, l like the colorblock


----------



## Kmiller_41

joni80 said:


> Just got this mini borough and it is the cutest little bag of mine.
> View attachment 2695313




Very cute! Love those two colors together. Congrats


----------



## iNeedCoffee

LL777 said:


> Edie in medium arrived today! I think it's love  Love the size and  quality



Very pretty! Me likey.  I'm going to have to eat my words about not liking the fall bags.


----------



## quinna

joni80 said:


> Just got this mini borough and it is the cutest little bag of mine.
> View attachment 2695313



So cute! I love the color combo.


----------



## pursecharm

This is just minutes old from Macy's. NS saff bonded tote in black!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pursecharm said:


> This is just minutes old from Macy's. NS saff bonded tote in black!
> View attachment 2695452


Very nice


----------



## BonBonz

joni80 said:


> Just got this mini borough and it is the cutest little bag of mine.
> View attachment 2695313



Love, love, love this color combo! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> My new to me pebbled Carrie.


Cuteeeeee


----------



## crazyforcoach09

joni80 said:


> Just got this mini borough and it is the cutest little bag of mine.
> View attachment 2695313


Love those colors


----------



## zaara10

jenn805 said:


> [
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140723_131658_534.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> This is a small phoebe



Thanks!!! This gives me a good idea of the size  looks like it will hold what the e/w duffle can. Thanks again!


----------



## pursecharm

quinna said:


> My new to me pebbled Carrie.



Beautiful!



joni80 said:


> Just got this mini borough and it is the cutest little bag of mine.
> View attachment 2695313



Just saw at Macy's and it is the cutest!


----------



## lurkernomore

pursecharm said:


> This is just minutes old from Macy's. NS saff bonded tote in black!
> View attachment 2695452




Great bag, and sounds like you got a great deal! I have the navy (got with PCE), and what I like best is it can be dressed up or down - Congrats!


----------



## kcoach

jenn805 said:


> Mini grommet duffle
> 
> it's not as small as I thought it would be




Saw this and loved it!


----------



## flik

pursecharm said:


> This is just minutes old from Macy's. NS saff bonded tote in black!
> View attachment 2695452


Nice color. I had to "settle" for navy but at 50% with an additional 20% off the original price I'm ok with it.


----------



## SeattleGal93

My deep port duffle just arrived from FOS! It is in perfect condition and was wrapped to the nines. I love it!


----------



## Caspin22

My new to me Soho Hobo in Purple Patent arrived yesterday. I call her Grimace. I love the hang tags on this one.


----------



## jenn805

Canderson22 said:


> My new to me Soho Hobo in Purple Patent arrived yesterday. I call her Grimace. I love the hang tags on this one.
> 
> View attachment 2696048
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696049



Love it, great color


----------



## CatePNW

SeattleGal93 said:


> My deep port duffle just arrived from FOS! It is in perfect condition and was wrapped to the nines. I love it!
> View attachment 2696028
> View attachment 2696029



Love that color!  The more I see the Legacy leather, the more I love it.



Canderson22 said:


> My new to me Soho Hobo in Purple Patent arrived yesterday. I call her Grimace. I love the hang tags on this one.
> 
> View attachment 2696048
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696049



I love the shine of this one and those are some great hang tags!


----------



## jenn805

Edie in teal
it's hard to capture the true color
Im going to try and get better pics
this pic makes it look more blue



URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140724_112527_746.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## jenn805

still not real accurate
it's a true teal color


----------



## Caspin22

jenn805 said:


> still not real accurate
> it's a true teal color




Oh wow, it's gorgeous!!  Reminds me of Dark Plume Pheebs. What's the inside look like?


----------



## jenn805

Canderson22 said:


> Oh wow, it's gorgeous!!  Reminds me of Dark Plume Pheebs. What's the inside look like?


Thanks
Inside is the same color as the bag, no siggy lining
The staps are a little wider then the phoebe


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Edie in teal
> 
> it's hard to capture the true color
> 
> Im going to try and get better pics
> 
> this pic makes it look more blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140724_112527_746.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Love it!!!


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Love it!!!


Thanks


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Thanks




Is it much bigger than small phoebe?


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Is it much bigger than small phoebe?



A little bit bigger


----------



## happibug

jenn805 said:


> still not real accurate
> it's a true teal color



It looks gorgeous! I am a real sucker for teal!  Congrats! I see a few others have asked ... I wondered how it compared size-wise to a large or small Phoebe too? Thanks in advance! Edited to add -- just saw your answer! Thanks!



jenn805 said:


> This is a small phoebe (w/ olive duffle)


Congrats on the mini duffle, too! I love that olive with the grommets!


----------



## jenn805

Edie next to small phoebe


----------



## jenn805

happibug said:


> It looks gorgeous! I am a real sucker for teal!  Congrats! I see a few others have asked ... I wondered how it compared size-wise to a large or small Phoebe too? Thanks in advance! Edited to add -- just saw your answer! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the mini duffle, too! I love that olive with the grommets!



Thanks, I just posted a pic with a small phoebe


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Edie next to small phoebe




Thanks! This helps!


----------



## LvoesBags

jenn805 said:


> still not real accurate
> it's a true teal color



Congrats!! I love the color


----------



## jenn805

LvoesBags said:


> Congrats!! I love the color




Thanks,
I still like my phoebes more then this
leather doesn't seem as soft


----------



## LvoesBags

jenn805 said:


> Thanks,
> I still like my phoebes more then this
> leather doesn't seem as soft



I like the look of phoebe better. I think some the new leathers are a bit thicker/stiffer if that makes sense. I like the leather on the mini duffles!! It's soft, yet substantial


----------



## jenn805

LvoesBags said:


> I like the look of phoebe better. I think some the new leathers are a bit thicker/stiffer if that makes sense. I like the leather on the mini duffles!! It's soft, yet substantial


Ya, it's stiffer, I don't think it's a keeper
I love the leather on my mini duffle,  it's soft not stiff at all


----------



## Esquared72

Picked up Rouge Phoebe at the outlet today. Why the heck have I not bought a Phoebe before now? So comfy on the shoulder...love it!


----------



## jenn805

eehlers said:


> Picked up Rouge Phoebe at the outlet today. Why the heck have I not bought a Phoebe before now? So comfy on the shoulder...love it!



Very pretty, I love phoebes


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> Picked up Rouge Phoebe at the outlet today. Why the heck have I not bought a Phoebe before now? So comfy on the shoulder...love it!


Small?


----------



## Esquared72

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Small?




Nope. Regular size - I carry too much cr@p around with me. Lol.


----------



## Esquared72

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty, I love phoebes




Thank you! I'm now a Phoebe convert. And loving this color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> Nope. Regular size - I carry too much cr@p around with me. Lol.



I neeed large.


----------



## jenn805

eehlers said:


> Thank you! I'm now a Phoebe convert. And loving this color.



I have 6 and still want a few more colors


----------



## Lizan

Please can someone tell me whether the COACH LEIGH LEGACY was ever made in navy blue.  I hope I have posted this in the right place but apologies if I haven't as I am new to this.


----------



## Esquared72

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I neeed large.




It is THE perfect size for me. Plus...added bonus...more squishy soft leather to love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> It is THE perfect size for me. Plus...added bonus...more squishy soft leather to love!



I sent you a message


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> It is THE perfect size for me. Plus...added bonus...more squishy soft leather to love!


Perfect size for ME to


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect size for ME to



They had some rouge phoebes at a few of the outlets I called


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> They had some rouge phoebes at a few of the outlets I called



My store found me one. Thank you


----------



## Esquared72

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My store found me one. Thank you




Awesome. You'll love it!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My store found me one. Thank you



Yay : )


----------



## Jaidybug

jenn805 said:


> still not real accurate
> it's a true teal color




Beautiful bag and colour, congrats!


----------



## jenn805

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful bag and colour, congrats!



Thanks, but I don't think it's a keeper
the leather is too stiff


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jenn805 said:


> Thanks, but I don't think it's a keeper
> the leather is too stiff



Thanks for the pix! 

I don't care for the big logo plate. I like the plainness of the Phoebe.

Too bad about the leather quality.

Sorry it didn't work out, but at least you can return it! 

Anything else on your radar?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just a couple things that followed me home from Dillards today. I heart Dillards clearance. 
View attachment 2696880

View attachment 2696882


----------



## tonij2000

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just a couple things that followed me home from Dillards today. I heart Dillards clearance.
> View attachment 2696880
> 
> View attachment 2696882



Great scores, congrats!


----------



## jenn805

this is on my radar, hopefully it will be sold in the U.S.
I agree, I don't care for the logo, it should have been embossed
and I think it would look better with silver hardware.



Luv2Shop1 said:


> Thanks for the pix!
> 
> I don't care for the big logo plate. I like the plainness of the Phoebe.
> 
> Too bad about the leather quality.
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out, but at least you can return it!
> 
> Anything else on your radar?


----------



## mrop

jenn805 said:


> this is on my radar, hopefully it will be sold in the U.S.




Oh my goodness! Where did you find this purple iris toaster?! I love it! I am thinking about mini Brooklyn in purple but love this too!!


----------



## jenn805

mrop said:


> Oh my goodness! Where did you find this purple iris toaster?! I love it! I am thinking about mini Brooklyn in purple but love this too!!



I saw it on coach china, hoping it will be available in the U.S
it's really cute, I love purple iris


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jenn805 said:


> this is on my radar, hopefully it will be sold in the U.S.
> I agree, I don't care for the logo, it should have been embossed
> and I think it would look better with silver hardware.



I just bought the Brooklyn in this leather. After I got it home I started having 2nd thoughts. The pebbled leather doesn't look right--but it looked okay on the floor model. 

I am probably going to exchange it for a different leather--which is too bad because the color is really fun.

So my point is, make sure to look at the leather on the bag you're buying before you get it all the way home! LOL


----------



## jenn805

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I just bought the Brooklyn in this leather. After I got it home I started having 2nd thoughts. The pebbled leather doesn't look right--but it looked okay on the floor model.
> 
> I am probably going to exchange it for a different leather--which is too bad because the color is really fun.
> 
> So my point is, make sure to look at the leather on the bag you're buying before you get it all the way home! LOL



My problem is the closest coach store is in Denver. 5 hours away:banghead: but we may be moving that way in a few weeks keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jenn805 said:


> My problem is the closest coach store is in Denver. 5 hours away:banghead: but we may be moving that way in a few weeks keeping my fingers crossed



That's far! Yikes! 

Out of curiosity, when you return items to Coach via mail, do you have to pay for the return or do they free ship back?


----------



## jenn805

Luv2Shop1 said:


> That's far! Yikes!
> 
> Out of curiosity, when you return items to Coach via mail, do you have to pay for the return or do they free ship back?



If you return via mail you have to pay shipping,
im going to fort collins, co this weekend so im going to make returns at the outlet in loveland which is 20 mins from fort collins


----------



## jenn805

Luv2Shop1 said:


> That's far! Yikes!
> 
> Out of curiosity, when you return items to Coach via mail, do you have to pay for the return or do they free ship back?



When I lived in CA there were outlets and fp stores everywhere


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jenn805 said:


> If you return via mail you have to pay shipping,
> im going to fort collins, co this weekend so im going to make returns at the outlet in loveland which is 20 mins from fort collins



Interesting. I forgot about the option to return at the outlet.


----------



## jenn805

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Interesting. I forgot about the option to return at the outlet.



Yep, I have returned fp bags to an outlet, I was just thinking,  I wonder what they do with them?


----------



## katierose

The bag is pretty, love teal. Is the inside divided into compartments like the Phoebe? TIA



jenn805 said:


> still not real accurate
> it's a true teal color


----------



## jenn805

katierose said:


> The bag is pretty, love teal. Is the inside divided into compartments like the Phoebe? TIA



Ya, inside is just like the phoebe


----------



## katierose

jenn805 said:


> Yep, I have returned fp bags to an outlet, I was just thinking,  I wonder what they do with them?



Sometimes they send them back to JAX, but most often they put them out on the shelf to sell with the deletes. That's one reason why occasionally someone will find a new bag (that's still on the Coach . com site) at the outlet.


----------



## katierose

jenn805 said:


> Ya, inside is just like the phoebe



Thanks! I like compartments. It will be interesting to see how many versions this will be coming out in.


----------



## jenn805

katierose said:


> Sometimes they send them back to JAX, but most often they put them out on the shelf to sell with the deletes. That's one reason why occasionally someone will find a new bag (that's still on the Coach . com site) at the outlet.



Do they discount them?


----------



## Stazerd

New to me, navy blue Saffiano tote, perfect for Florida rainy days. Lighting is weird, looks like an imperfection in leather but it is pristine!!


----------



## jenn805

katierose said:


> Thanks! I like compartments. It will be interesting to see how many versions this will be coming out in.



I am pretty sure 2 sizes, also a studded version


----------



## katierose

jenn805 said:


> Do they discount them?



Yes if they put them out they are discounted. They may hold in the back for a while though.



jenn805 said:


> I am pretty sure 2 sizes, also a studded version



Thanks, looking forward to seeing that studded version.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

A few more Dillards clearance goodies came home with me just now. I love Dillards clearance! 

View attachment 2697709


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A few more Dillards clearance goodies came home with me just now. I love Dillards clearance!
> 
> View attachment 2697709



So cute, love pink


----------



## GA Peach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A few more Dillards clearance goodies came home with me just now. I love Dillards clearance!
> 
> View attachment 2697709


Very nice!  My Dillard's Coach clearance section was cleaned to the bone.  Glad you found the smalls for Preston!


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A few more Dillards clearance goodies came home with me just now. I love Dillards clearance!
> 
> View attachment 2697709


You're on a roll! Love all of your new purchases.


----------



## pbnjam

Stazerd said:


> New to me, navy blue Saffiano tote, perfect for Florida rainy days. Lighting is weird, looks like an imperfection in leather but it is pristine!!


Very pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A few more Dillards clearance goodies came home with me just now. I love Dillards clearance!
> 
> View attachment 2697709


Oooo love that pink! Love,love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stazerd said:


> New to me, navy blue Saffiano tote, perfect for Florida rainy days. Lighting is weird, looks like an imperfection in leather but it is pristine!!


 
So pretty!  Congrats!  I got this tote in the Cornflower and it's gorgeous, but I would love to find the navy eventually.  Love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> So cute, love pink


 Thanks!  Me too!  This is the pink ruby and it's such a bright and cheerful pink.  I love it.



GA Peach said:


> Very nice!  My Dillard's Coach clearance section was cleaned to the bone.  Glad you found the smalls for Preston!


 Thanks!  I was happy I found the smalls which will go with my Camel/PR Preston.  When I made my fast stop yesterday at my Dillards, this Georgie and a Pink Ruby Phoebe were not in the case.  I think they brought them out today.  Otherwise though, the clearance cases were pretty empty.  



pbnjam said:


> You're on a roll! Love all of your new purchases.


Thanks!  Me too!  I was pleased that I was able to score the Preston and this Georgie.  I've looked at the Georgie every time I went in the store and just couldn't do it.  Amazing how 50/40 clearance will make that decision so much easier, lol.



BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love that pink! Love,love!


 Thanks!  Me too!  Such a cheerful color!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Lizan said:


> Please can someone tell me whether the COACH LEIGH LEGACY was ever made in navy blue.  I hope I have posted this in the right place but apologies if I haven't as I am new to this.


Hi!  Welcome to the forum!  You might get more answers next time if you post in this thread...*Sticky:* ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! -- , but no worries...there are so many threads, it can be hard to navigate. 

To answer your question, the Leigh was not made in navy blue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My good deal from Bloomies came today.. dbl wristlet in Soapstone/Charcoal. Love this little baby!


----------



## BonBonz

Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;


----------



## LL777

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936



Love it!!! Enjoy


----------



## WVUdani

I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose


----------



## coachie mama

WVUdani said:


> I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose




What an awesome score!!


----------



## mrop

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936




GORGEOUS!!! I'm thinking about this one! Is it super heavy or comparable to original borough? Mod shots?!? Is it the same size as the original boroughs?


----------



## Jaidybug

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936




Stunning bag BonBonz, so happy for you! Congrats!!


----------



## LvoesBags

BeachBagGal said:


> My good deal from Bloomies came today.. dbl wristlet in Soapstone/Charcoal. Love this little baby!


Love Soapstone/Charcoal..Congrats 



BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936


Gorgeous!!


WVUdani said:


> I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose


Awesome deal!!


----------



## yellowbernie

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936


Wow that is just Gorgeous.. Congrats


----------



## BonBonz

mrop said:


> GORGEOUS!!! I'm thinking about this one! Is it super heavy or comparable to original borough? Mod shots?!? Is it the same size as the original boroughs?




No mod shots yet. I don't find her heavier than original boroughs because she doesn't have the three sets of zippers, zipper pulls, and two additional sections. She is heavier than the all leather soft Boroughs. I believe measurements are the same but it seems smaller to me. I haven't compared her next to my regular Boroughs yet.


----------



## lisa.nickel

WVUdani said:


> I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose




Great score!


----------



## BonBonz

WVUdani said:


> I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose




What an amazing find! Congrats on your pretty new Sage!


----------



## ecj*waxy

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56478;
> 
> View attachment 2698936


So gorgeous!!!  Love the leather on this bag!  Congrats!


----------



## WVUdani

BonBonz said:


> What an amazing find! Congrats on your pretty new Sage!



Thank you so much I still think I'm dreaming lol


----------



## iuvcoach

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936



Congrats,  she is gorgeous.


----------



## lurkernomore

WVUdani said:


> I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose



Congrats on a great bag...and a great price!


----------



## lurkernomore

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A few more Dillards clearance goodies came home with me just now. I love Dillards clearance!
> 
> View attachment 2697709




Congrats - you can't possibly fit all of your amazing collection in a closet - do you have a purse room now?


----------



## BeachBagGal

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936


Loooove her!


----------



## BeachBagGal

WVUdani said:


> I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose


Wow what a steal! Love that pink color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

WVUdani said:


> I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose


 
What a great score!  My Goodwills never have anything good like that.  Congrats!


----------



## Jenniedel

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936



Congrats, it's such a gorgeous bag!



WVUdani said:


> I'm pretty excited about this, I have always wanted a Kristin round satchel/ baby sage and I found one today at Goodwill of all places, she had some ink on the inside but I just used a purse insert, the best part is I scored her for ten dollars!!! Introducing Kristin Round Satchel in Patent Rose



Wow, what a great find!


----------



## zaara10

DH picked this Op art phoebe in khaki from the outlet as a gift for his mom, all by himself! Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936


Sexy


----------



## abwd

BonBonz said:


> Finally picked up my black grommet soft Borough. &#128149;&#128150;&#128158;
> 
> View attachment 2698936




Gorgeous!!! Congrats!  That is one stunning bag!


----------



## accessorygirl2

zaara10 said:


> DH picked this Op art phoebe in khaki from the outlet as a gift for his mom, all by himself! Lol
> View attachment 2699576
> View attachment 2699577




So pretty! He did a good job. &#128516;


----------



## CatePNW

zaara10 said:


> DH picked this Op art phoebe in khaki from the outlet as a gift for his mom, all by himself! Lol
> View attachment 2699576
> View attachment 2699577


You have trained him well!  Today we were at the Coach counter at Macy's and DH saw a colorblock Borough behind the glass and said he really liked it.  Kind of surprised me, but I can drag him anywhere and he's been in the Coach store several times so I guess he has opinions on them now....LOL!


----------



## lurkernomore

zaara10 said:


> DH picked this Op art phoebe in khaki from the outlet as a gift for his mom, all by himself! Lol
> View attachment 2699576
> View attachment 2699577



That is pretty impressive - I don't think mine could do that!


----------



## Wubbles

From last week's FOS.

Wristlet was a return/used and has a weird spot on front but that's okay because it's cute and was cheap!

Navy mini tanner looks good...I think saffiano is my thing!

Shoes are too big so they're going back


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

She's purple! My newest cutie.


----------



## Bisoux78

zaara10 said:


> DH picked this Op art phoebe in khaki from the outlet as a gift for his mom, all by himself! Lol
> View attachment 2699576
> View attachment 2699577



Lovely! I was eyeing this at the FOS last week...Might actually buy it now after seeing your pix!


----------



## quinna

Wubbles said:


> From last week's FOS.
> 
> Wristlet was a return/used and has a weird spot on front but that's okay because it's cute and was cheap!
> 
> Navy mini tanner looks good...I think saffiano is my thing!
> 
> Shoes are too big so they're going back



Looove the shoes! Sorry they don't fit.


----------



## quinna

zaara10 said:


> DH picked this Op art phoebe in khaki from the outlet as a gift for his mom, all by himself! Lol
> View attachment 2699576
> View attachment 2699577


I'm impressed! I somehow can't picture my hubs doing that!


----------



## bagenamored

My new to me Cobalt Phoebe from eBay. I thought I missed the boat on having this color so I'm excited! And the leather is pebbley and smooshy - just how I like my Phoebes!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

bagenamored said:


> My new to me Cobalt Phoebe from eBay. I thought I missed the boat on having this color so I'm excited! And the leather is pebbley and smooshy - just how I like my Phoebes!




That's a beautiful color!


----------



## vangiepuff

Went to coach factory and bought this. Very pretty but definitely out of my comfort zone since it's bright.


----------



## quinna

vangiepuff said:


> Went to coach factory and bought this. Very pretty but definitely out of my comfort zone since it's bright.



Soo pretty! I've been trying to find this in silver for a while.


----------



## jenn805

vangiepuff said:


> Went to coach factory and bought this. Very pretty but definitely out of my comfort zone since it's bright.



I love it, wish I could find this at an outlet


----------



## jenn805

bagenamored said:


> My new to me Cobalt Phoebe from eBay. I thought I missed the boat on having this color so I'm excited! And the leather is pebbley and smooshy - just how I like my Phoebes!



Love this, phoebes are my favorite


----------



## zakksmommy1984

jenn805 said:


> Love this, phoebes are my favorite




Mine too&#128522; so the Edie wasn't love for you? I had hopes it would be like phoebes leather since they are offering so many good colors in it.


----------



## jenn805

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Mine too&#128522; so the Edie wasn't love for you? I had hopes it would be like phoebes leather since they are offering so many good colors in it.



The leather didn't seem as soft, and I also didn't really like the wider straps and the logo plate in front
also it would have looked much better with silver hardware
imo it didn't look like a bag that was worth $375
But some people may like it, just not for me
im hoping the studded edie will be better


----------



## BeachBagGal

vangiepuff said:


> Went to coach factory and bought this. Very pretty but definitely out of my comfort zone since it's bright.


So pretty! Love the color!


----------



## MKB0925

bagenamored said:


> My new to me Cobalt Phoebe from eBay. I thought I missed the boat on having this color so I'm excited! And the leather is pebbley and smooshy - just how I like my Phoebes!



Love...what a pretty color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.



So pretty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.


Booooootful MB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.


Omg omg omg. Not brown. Sooooooo proud of you


----------



## quinna

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.



Gorgeous! Want!


----------



## paula3boys

Love Red Daily


----------



## ZSP

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.



Oh my gosh...I think I'm going to swoon.  Your handbag is so stunning it took my breath away.  I.want.this.


----------



## bagenamored

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> So pretty


Thanks!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Booooootful MB


  :kiss:




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg omg omg. Not brown. Sooooooo proud of you


  She's "almost" brown!!   




quinna said:


> Gorgeous! Want!


Thanks, girl!




ZSP said:


> Oh my gosh...I think I'm going to swoon.  Your handbag is so stunning it took my breath away.  I.want.this.


  You must possess!!      Thanks.




bagenamored said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2701709
> 
> Love Red Daily



So pruuuuuuuuuuuuudy!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> 
> She's "almost" brown!!
> 
> 
> Thanks, girl!
> 
> 
> You must possess!!      Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Lolololololol. I knew you would say that


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.


Goooorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2701709
> 
> Love Red Daily


Great color!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Grommet Carlyle in brick.





Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!
This one is definitely on my list!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololololol. I knew you would say that







BeachBagGal said:


> Goooorgeous!


  Thanks!!  




MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!
> This one is definitely on my list!


 Thanks, girl.  It's a great bag and I didn't want to miss out.


----------



## vangiepuff

jenn805 said:


> I love it, wish I could find this at an outlet


Thanks


----------



## vangiepuff

quinna said:


> Soo pretty! I've been trying to find this in silver for a while.


Thanks


----------



## Caspin22

New to me Legacy Large Wristlet in Tourmaline.


----------



## jenn805

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Legacy Large Wristlet in Tourmaline.
> 
> View attachment 2702546



Cute love the color


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Legacy Large Wristlet in Tourmaline.
> 
> View attachment 2702546


Love - the color and style! I love the Legacy wristlets - you can fit lots in there!


----------



## jenn805

Just ordered this from an outlet
hope its love


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Just ordered this from an outlet
> hope its love


from over the phone? or did you do a charge hold???
I like have my eye on the khaki


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Just ordered this from an outlet
> hope its love


 
I thought you were a small bag person - she is not small


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> from over the phone? or did you do a charge hold???
> I like have my eye on the khaki



Over the phone, and they had khaki
I have shopped at this outlet before, so they will do phone orders for me


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I thought you were a small bag person - she is not small



I have some bigger bags
I have the large marigold phoebe and love the size


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Over the phone, and they had khaki
> I have shopped at this outlet before, so they will do phone orders for me


 

over the phone and ship to you or do you have to pick up???


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> over the phone and ship to you or do you have to pick up???



They are shipping to me
149
plus 10 shipping


----------



## zaara10

lurkernomore said:


> That is pretty impressive - I don't think mine could do that!



He said after he picked it up, 2 ladies were following him around the store so he knew it must be a good one! Lol.


----------



## zaara10

Bisoux78 said:


> Lovely! I was eyeing this at the FOS last week...Might actually buy it now after seeing your pix!



It's really lovely. Almost hate to give it away to mil!


----------



## jenn805

zaara10 said:


> He said after he picked it up, 2 ladies were following him around the store so he knew it must be a good one! Lol.



Lol. That's funny


----------



## SeattleGal93

Just picked up the black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny! Will post pics when I get home!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> They are shipping to me
> 149
> plus 10 shipping



Wow. First time i heard of that


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wow. First time i heard of that



I think because I have been to this outlet before, so they have a customer profile on me, they can only ship items that are in there store.
there are other bags I want, but they don't have them in there store


----------



## LvoesBags

SeattleGal93 said:


> Just picked up the black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny! Will post pics when I get home!



Can't wait to see them   Congrats!!


----------



## mrop

SeattleGal93 said:


> Just picked up the black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny! Will post pics when I get home!




Yay!!!! CANNOT wait to see!! What color hw is mini skinny? Is it saffiano?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My little haul from Dillards!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> I think because I have been to this outlet before, so they have a customer profile on me, they can only ship items that are in there store.
> there are other bags I want, but they don't have them in there store



Oh. Ok.


----------



## flik

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My little haul from Dillards!



Very nice!  I got the regular Preston mixed media bag at the Bloomingdales clearance.  It's nice & big & hold a lot without looking bulky. The black bag is beautiful too. Saw a lady at the mall with that one over the weekend.  Enjoy your fabulous goodies.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

flik said:


> Very nice!  I got the regular Preston mixed media bag at the Bloomingdales clearance.  It's nice & big & hold a lot without looking bulky. The black bag is beautiful too. Saw a lady at the mall with that one over the weekend.  Enjoy your fabulous goodies.


Congrats.


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My little haul from Dillards!


Love them all!  Preston in that color combo is sharp and those cosmetic bags are great for organization.  Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Love them all!  Preston in that color combo is sharp and those cosmetic bags are great for organization.  Enjoy!


Thanks gal


----------



## SeattleGal93

As promised, here are pics of my latest goodies!! Black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny!! I took a photo of the mini duffle with my regular black studded duffle for those asking about the size difference: 









The last photo is the mini duffle with my slim zip wallet inside. This bag will hold a lot more than I thought!


----------



## SeattleGal93

mrop said:


> Yay!!!! CANNOT wait to see!! What color hw is mini skinny? Is it saffiano?




It is saffiano and the hardware is light gold. I love it!! I posted pics


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My little haul from Dillards!




Awesome! Mine will be here until Friday! They took their sweet time to process the order.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Awesome! Mine will be here until Friday! They took their sweet time to process the order.



Thanks. Mine came from a strore. Another one tomorrow


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. Mine came from a strore. Another one tomorrow




Do you order from the store directly or online? I may have to do this the next clearance sale. I drove to my only dillards about 1 hour away for the sale and the only thing left was a couple of wallets and phone cases. I did score some shoes at a great price so not a totally wasted trip.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Do you order from the store directly or online? I may have to do this the next clearance sale. I drove to my only dillards about 1 hour away for the sale and the only thing left was a couple of wallets and phone cases. I did score some shoes at a great price so not a totally wasted trip.


A friend got from her store for me n dillards shipped to me


----------



## LvoesBags

SeattleGal93 said:


> As promised, here are pics of my latest goodies!! Black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny!! I took a photo of the mini duffle with my regular black studded duffle for those asking about the size difference:
> 
> View attachment 2702985
> View attachment 2702986
> View attachment 2702987
> View attachment 2702989
> View attachment 2702990
> View attachment 2702992
> 
> 
> The last photo is the mini duffle with my slim zip wallet inside. This bag will hold a lot more than I thought!



Congrats!! Love it and the mini duffle does fit more than I figured it would. Enjoy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Do you order from the store directly or online? I may have to do this the next clearance sale. I drove to my only dillards about 1 hour away for the sale and the only thing left was a couple of wallets and phone cases. I did score some shoes at a great price so not a totally wasted trip.


Total shipped $167. Amazing


----------



## Jesssh

A pair of mini duffles:


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Total shipped $167. Amazing




Great price, maybe next sale I'll try and call with the item # and see if they'll ship to me, or at least charge hold until I can get up there


----------



## CatePNW

SeattleGal93 said:


> As promised, here are pics of my latest goodies!! Black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny!! I took a photo of the mini duffle with my regular black studded duffle for those asking about the size difference:
> 
> View attachment 2702985
> View attachment 2702986
> View attachment 2702987
> View attachment 2702989
> View attachment 2702990
> View attachment 2702992
> 
> 
> The last photo is the mini duffle with my slim zip wallet inside. This bag will hold a lot more than I thought!


Those are so pretty and the mini looks so good on you!  Not sure if I can carry off the duffle style, but their look is growing on me.


----------



## SeattleGal93

LvoesBags said:


> Congrats!! Love it and the mini duffle does fit more than I figured it would. Enjoy




Thank you!



CatePNW said:


> Those are so pretty and the mini looks so good on you!  Not sure if I can carry off the duffle style, but their look is growing on me.




Thanks so much! It's so lightweight compared to the regular duffle. Go for it, I'm sure you can rock this bag!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My little haul from Dillards!



Very nice!


----------



## ecj*waxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My little haul from Dillards!


Nice mini haul...love the Soapstone Preston!  Congrats!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Mini-mini reveal: got this cutie today at DSW for $3.09 (had a rewards certificate!)


----------



## LvoesBags

Purseluvnmama said:


> Mini-mini reveal: got this cutie today at DSW for $3.09 (had a rewards certificate!)



So cute!! What a great deal


----------



## jenn805

Purseluvnmama said:


> Mini-mini reveal: got this cutie today at DSW for $3.09 (had a rewards certificate!)



Adorable :  )


----------



## quinna

Jesssh said:


> A pair of mini duffles:
> 
> View attachment 2703023


So cute! What a great pair!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Presenting my very first eBay purchase. NWT Op Art Khaki Small Georgie. Loving me some Georgie. 
View attachment 2703209

View attachment 2703212


----------



## Jesssh

quinna said:


> So cute! What a great pair!



Thank you! 



Purseluvnmama said:


> Mini-mini reveal: got this cutie today at DSW for $3.09 (had a rewards certificate!)



I know that dog! I think his name is Biscuit.


----------



## quinna

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Presenting my very first eBay purchase. NWT Op Art Khaki Small Georgie. Loving me some Georgie.
> View attachment 2703209
> 
> View attachment 2703212



The print looks great on Georgie! Welcome to eBay, it's dangerously addictive. I need an eBay intervention.


----------



## tonij2000

SeattleGal93 said:


> As promised, here are pics of my latest goodies!! Black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny!! I took a photo of the mini duffle with my regular black studded duffle for those asking about the size difference:
> 
> View attachment 2702985
> View attachment 2702986
> View attachment 2702987
> View attachment 2702989
> View attachment 2702990
> View attachment 2702992
> 
> 
> The last photo is the mini duffle with my slim zip wallet inside. This bag will hold a lot more than I thought!



Cuteness, congrats!


----------



## pursecharm

SeattleGal93 said:


> As promised, here are pics of my latest goodies!! Black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny!! I took a photo of the mini duffle with my regular black studded duffle for those asking about the size difference:
> 
> View attachment 2702985
> View attachment 2702986
> View attachment 2702987
> View attachment 2702989
> View attachment 2702990
> View attachment 2702992
> 
> 
> The last photo is the mini duffle with my slim zip wallet inside. This bag will hold a lot more than I thought!







Jesssh said:


> A pair of mini duffles:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703023




You are killing me with these mini duffle pics! Too cute.


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Presenting my very first eBay purchase. NWT Op Art Khaki Small Georgie. Loving me some Georgie.
> View attachment 2703209
> 
> View attachment 2703212




Really dressy! We may have to have an intervention if this turns into a bag-a-day habit he he.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My little haul from Dillards!



Nice loot, girl!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

LvoesBags said:


> So cute!! What a great deal





jenn805 said:


> Adorable :  )



Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ecj*waxy said:


> Nice mini haul...love the Soapstone Preston!  Congrats!


 

Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice loot, girl!


 
Thanks MB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Very nice!


 
thanks G


----------



## jenn805

Just got these for oulet price at lord & taylor 50% off


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Just got these for oulet price at lord & taylor 50% off


 
Congrats!!!!!!!!
I am thinking about the Sullivan - one of my outlets just got some in and I need to touch and feel


----------



## Jesssh

pursecharm said:


> You are killing me with these mini duffle pics! Too cute.



They are even cuter when you wear them. Especially with the strap doubled over the shoulder. The bag makes a little upside-down bell shape. And the grommets are like little jewelry at the base of the bag.


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!
> I am thinking about the Sullivan - one of my outlets just got some in and I need to touch and feel



I called the outlet that will ship to me, but they didn't have any
so lord and taylor was the next option


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> I called the outlet that will ship to me, but they didn't have any
> so lord and taylor was the next option


 

they same at outlet so you did great!!!!!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> they same at outlet so you did great!!!!!



Thanks


----------



## quinna

New to me Croc Harper


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My little haul from Dillards!


Great goodies! Love the Preston color combo! I have that color in the dbl zip wristlet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Great goodies! Love the Preston color combo! I have that color in the dbl zip wristlet.


 

Thanks - TWINS


----------



## BeachBagGal

SeattleGal93 said:


> As promised, here are pics of my latest goodies!! Black grommet Bleecker mini duffle and purple iris mini skinny!! I took a photo of the mini duffle with my regular black studded duffle for those asking about the size difference:
> 
> View attachment 2702985
> View attachment 2702986
> View attachment 2702987
> View attachment 2702989
> View attachment 2702990
> View attachment 2702992
> 
> 
> The last photo is the mini duffle with my slim zip wallet inside. This bag will hold a lot more than I thought!


Love that duffle!!! Looks great as crossbody! How tall you are? Just so I know for comparison. Thanks. Loving that purple iris color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> New to me Croc Harper


Ooo pretty looking bag - looks sharp!


----------



## Caspin22

Latest eBay steal - Mia Convertible Shoulder bag in gunmetal.


----------



## quinna

Canderson22 said:


> Latest eBay steal - Mia Convertible Shoulder bag in gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 2703899
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703901



Pretty!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

quinna said:


> New to me Croc Harper



Twins! Congrats!  It's a great bag!!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that duffle!!! Looks great as crossbody! How tall you are? Just so I know for comparison. Thanks. Loving that purple iris color!




Thanks! I'm 5'6".


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

quinna said:


> New to me Croc Harper


Absolutely beautiful.  Congrats!



Canderson22 said:


> Latest eBay steal - Mia Convertible Shoulder bag in gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 2703899
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703901


Ohhhhh, me likey!  Love the metallic shimmer and the horse and carriage charm.  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

quinna said:


> The print looks great on Georgie! Welcome to eBay, it's dangerously addictive. I need an eBay intervention.


Thanks!  It's fun to scroll through ebay to see what's there.  But I have to really LOVE it in order to actually bid on something.  I'm much more instant gratification and prefer to see the bag IRL first.



pursecharm said:


> Really dressy! We may have to have an intervention if this turns into a bag-a-day habit he he.


It is a cute bag.  I love it.


----------



## quinna

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo pretty looking bag - looks sharp!











CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Twins! Congrats!  It's a great bag!!!











NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely beautiful.  Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## quinna

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  It's fun to scroll through ebay to see what's there.  But I have to really LOVE it in order to actually bid on something.  I'm much more instant gratification and prefer to see the bag IRL first.


I can definitely understand that. It's agonizing to wait for the mail sometimes. I wish I had more stores that carry Coach so I can touch and see in person. We sadly don't have Dillard's or Nordstrom, and our Macy's is pretty pathetic. There's no FP stores within 2 hours and the FO is about an hour away. I need to move so I can better support my habit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mr Black Preston thanks to a friend and Dillards.


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Black Preston thanks to a friend and Dillards.



Very nice


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Very nice


Thank you


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you



I have a preston on its way to me, hopefully will arrive by monday


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> I have a preston on its way to me, hopefully will arrive by monday


What color


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What color



Mini embossed in mulberry
I have been searching for this one, I called jax over a month ago. They didn't have it
and I called today and they had about 35
so I had to pay fp, but I really wanted it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Mini embossed in mulberry
> I have been searching for this one, I called jax over a month ago. They didn't have it
> and I called today and they had about 35
> so I had to pay fp, but I really wanted it


Cant wait to see


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Black Preston thanks to a friend and Dillards.





He's gorgeous! Can't wait to get his twin tomorrow!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> He's gorgeous! Can't wait to get his twin tomorrow!



Omg. MB. I looove Preston


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Black Preston thanks to a friend and Dillards.




Love Preston in Black, congrats on all your Dillard's goodies this week!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Love Preston in Black, congrats on all your Dillard's goodies this week!


Thanks JB


----------



## BeachBagGal

SeattleGal93 said:


> Thanks! I'm 5'6".


Thanks! That helps! Do you have a Legacy mini duffle - was wondering how the strap length compared?


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Black Preston thanks to a friend and Dillards.


Ooo love, love, love that black/white combo! You're on a roll, girl!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love, love, love that black/white combo! You're on a roll, girl!


Hehe. Prices are crazy at dillards. The black is sexy


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hehe. Prices are crazy at dillards. The black is sexy


Yeah, I agree - to both statements!


----------



## CatePNW

I've never cared for the Preston, but that is subject to change.  I wonder if it will grow on me, once you all begin posting your pics!  That has happened with a few bags lately, Sophia and Mini Tanner are now on my want list.


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Black Preston thanks to a friend and Dillards.


Preston is the man!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Preston is the man!


Yesssss he is!!


----------



## Lurvebags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My little haul from Dillards!




Woah I love your bag!! Is that the mini preston?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lurvebags said:


> Woah I love your bag!! Is that the mini preston?


Thanks. No. Reg size


----------



## Lurvebags

Does anyone have the Navy mini Preston? I want to get it but in some pictures it looks purplish


----------



## Lurvebags

jenn805 said:


> I have a preston on its way to me, hopefully will arrive by monday




Which colour did you get? &#128522;


----------



## jenn805

Lurvebags said:


> Which colour did you get? &#128522;



Mulberry embossed mini


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. MB. I looove Preston




I love Preston too! He would have been perfect if the handles were not fixed, but OMG, the leather is awesome!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I love Preston too! He would have been perfect if the handles were not fixed, but OMG, the leather is awesome!



Leather is greatttt soooooo softttttt n yummmmy


----------



## lisa.nickel

I didn't know I was looking for this bag until I saw her all by herself in the clearance section, miss large embellished sophia in willow. Out the door for $181.43


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Black Preston thanks to a friend and Dillards.




Pretty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> I didn't know I was looking for this bag until I saw her all by herself in the clearance section, miss large embellished sophia in willow. Out the door for $181.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704200


Pruddddddy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Pretty


Thnksssss


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> I didn't know I was looking for this bag until I saw her all by herself in the clearance section, miss large embellished sophia in willow. Out the door for $181.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704200



Very pretty


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddddddy




Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty




Thanks


----------



## dl787

Soft borough in brick. I absolutely love it! Posted more pics in main reveal.


----------



## jenn805

dl787 said:


> Soft borough in brick. I absolutely love it! Posted more pics in main reveal.
> View attachment 2704223



Very nice


----------



## lisa.nickel

dl787 said:


> Soft borough in brick. I absolutely love it! Posted more pics in main reveal.
> View attachment 2704223




Love the color on this one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> I didn't know I was looking for this bag until I saw her all by herself in the clearance section, miss large embellished sophia in willow. Out the door for $181.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704200


What else did ya store have


----------



## dl787

lisa.nickel said:


> I didn't know I was looking for this bag until I saw her all by herself in the clearance section, miss large embellished sophia in willow. Out the door for $181.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704200



What a great find. She's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## dl787

quinna said:


> New to me Croc Harper



Gorgeous! Love the color and the croc. Congrats!


----------



## dl787

jenn805 said:


> Very nice


Thanks.


----------



## dl787

Lurvebags said:


> Does anyone have the Navy mini Preston? I want to get it but in some pictures it looks purplish



It definitely has purple undertones. Pretty, but not what I would consider a true Navy.


----------



## dl787

lisa.nickel said:


> Love the color on this one



Thank you. The color is what drew me to it.


----------



## tannedsilk

lisa.nickel said:


> I didn't know I was looking for this bag until I saw her all by herself in the clearance section, miss large embellished sophia in willow. Out the door for $181.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704200



Get out!!!!!! Total score, congrats


----------



## gr8onteej

The color caught my eye, so ms Juliette came home with me and I just happened to have the coordinating wristlet.


----------



## jenn805

gr8onteej said:


> The color caught my eye, so ms Juliette came home with me and I just happened to have the coordinating wristlet.
> View attachment 2704396
> View attachment 2704397



Very pretty,


----------



## gr8onteej

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty,



Thank you!


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What else did ya store have




Sorry just checked back in and saw this post. They actually had a few Burroughs, Preston's mini and regular size and sullivan hobo. I actually had a preston and hobo on hold but didn't like the way they looked when I tried them on


----------



## lisa.nickel

gr8onteej said:


> The color caught my eye, so ms Juliette came home with me and I just happened to have the coordinating wristlet.
> View attachment 2704396
> View attachment 2704397




Nice


----------



## lisa.nickel

tannedsilk said:


> Get out!!!!!! Total score, congrats




Thanks, I was in shock when I saw her there in clearance


----------



## lisa.nickel

dl787 said:


> What a great find. She's beautiful. Congrats!




Thanks


----------



## Nymeria1

Lurvebags said:


> Does anyone have the Navy mini Preston? I want to get it but in some pictures it looks purplish



I have the Navy mini Preston and I love it.  I don't think it looks purplish; it's a very rich dark shade of blue.  Get it; you'll love it too!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My goodies arrived today: the double zip case and matching key/lock keychain. Was relieved to find that each zippered compartment on the wallet has 2 credit card slots inside. I love the contrasting colors and textures.


----------



## gr8onteej

lisa.nickel said:


> Nice



Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My goodies arrived today: the double zip case and matching key/lock keychain. Was relieved to find that each zippered compartment on the wallet has 2 credit card slots inside. I love the contrasting colors and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704414
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704415


Those are very pretty accessories there. I especially like that key fob.


----------



## pbnjam

gr8onteej said:


> The color caught my eye, so ms Juliette came home with me and I just happened to have the coordinating wristlet.
> View attachment 2704396
> View attachment 2704397


Sooo pretty! May I ask where did you get it from? TIA!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My goodies arrived today: the double zip case and matching key/lock keychain. Was relieved to find that each zippered compartment on the wallet has 2 credit card slots inside. I love the contrasting colors and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704414
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704415


Very nice! Love that fob!


----------



## Girl_LV




----------



## mrop

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My goodies arrived today: the double zip case and matching key/lock keychain. Was relieved to find that each zippered compartment on the wallet has 2 credit card slots inside. I love the contrasting colors and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704415




Love!! Especially the case! May I ask the style number? That is nice that each section has card slots, I'm always so frustrated when their wristlets only have 2 slots, I mean, who only has 2 cards?!?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> the color caught my eye, so ms juliette came home with me and i just happened to have the coordinating wristlet.
> View attachment 2704396
> View attachment 2704397


 
cute


----------



## Lurvebags

dl787 said:


> It definitely has purple undertones. Pretty, but not what I would consider a true Navy.




Thank you for your reply! &#128522;


----------



## Lurvebags

Nymeria1 said:


> I have the Navy mini Preston and I love it.  I don't think it looks purplish; it's a very rich dark shade of blue.  Get it; you'll love it too!




Thank you! How did I miss all these replies to my post? Haha I was thinking everyone was ignoring me lol


----------



## Jesssh

Girl_LV said:


>



GASP! Ooooooooohhhh........


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> The color caught my eye, so ms Juliette came home with me and I just happened to have the coordinating wristlet.
> View attachment 2704396
> View attachment 2704397




very nice! This is another Coach bag that I don't understand why they didn't keep going for a few seasons...I have a crimson patent, and would have probably bought another one (or twq) if they weren't discontinued.


----------



## lurkernomore

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My goodies arrived today: the double zip case and matching key/lock keychain. Was relieved to find that each zippered compartment on the wallet has 2 credit card slots inside. I love the contrasting colors and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704414
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704415



love that double zip case! Enjoy!


----------



## jenn805

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My goodies arrived today: the double zip case and matching key/lock keychain. Was relieved to find that each zippered compartment on the wallet has 2 credit card slots inside. I love the contrasting colors and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704414
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704415



I love both


----------



## gr8onteej

pbnjam said:


> Sooo pretty! May I ask where did you get it from? TIA!



Juliette came from Off 5th Saks outlet.


----------



## Girl_LV

Jesssh said:


> GASP! Ooooooooohhhh........



Saw it at the store and had to have it.


----------



## Sarah03

Small pink python Sophia!  I thought this bag only came in the large size until WVUDani revealed hers on here-- so thank you for sharing WVUDani!!
View attachment 2704726


----------



## gr8onteej

Sarah03 said:


> Small pink python Sophia!  I thought this bag only came in the large size until WVUDani revealed hers on here-- so thank you for sharing WVUDani!!
> View attachment 2704726



She is pretty.


----------



## jenn805

Sarah03 said:


> Small pink python Sophia!  I thought this bag only came in the large size until WVUDani revealed hers on here-- so thank you for sharing WVUDani!!
> View attachment 2704726



Omg, I love and want this bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet run today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

And another


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today



Very pretty, did they have any in bright mandarin?


----------



## jenn805

[





crazyforcoach09 said:


> And another



This one is pretty also, what is style called


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> [
> 
> This one is pretty also, what is style called



Thanks. Bleecker embossed woven studio tote 30181.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty, did they have any in bright mandarin?


Thanks. No. Only in phoebe


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. Bleecker embossed woven studio tote 30181.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. No. Only in phoebe





Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today




I love this color, the style didn't look good on me though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> I love this color, the style didn't look good on me though.


Thank you


----------



## emilybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> And another



This kinda reminds me of the Bottega Veneta cabat. Lovely! Your Sullivan hobo is gorgeous. I have the bright mandarin and its a really comfy bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

emilybug said:


> This kinda reminds me of the Bottega Veneta cabat. Lovely! Your Sullivan hobo is gorgeous. I have the bright mandarin and its a really comfy bag!


 

thanks very comfy and very soffffft


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today




Yay! another twin! Gorgeous!
GF, we are on the same page lately! C'mon fedex, come home already.


Love the tote too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Yay! another twin! Gorgeous!
> GF, we are on the same page lately! C'mon fedex, come home already.
> 
> 
> Love the tote too!



We know what we like. Lololololol. Hurrrry truck. Lol


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We know what we like. Lololololol. Hurrrry truck. Lol





I know LOL
Hurry fedex! I want my bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I know LOL
> Hurry fedex! I want my bags!


You going to outlet


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today




Love it!


----------



## Sarah03

gr8onteej said:


> She is pretty.





jenn805 said:


> Omg, I love and want this bag



Thanks ladies!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today


Sis why is my bag sitting on your bed???!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Sis why is my bag sitting on your bed???!!!


 

LOLOLOL because your outlets SUCKS


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today





crazyforcoach09 said:


> And another




You did it
nice haul - your car must have smelled amazing on the way home - all of that brand new leather!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Love it!


 

thank you


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOLOL because your outlets SUCKS


:lolots:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> You did it
> nice haul - your car must have smelled amazing on the way home - all of that brand new leather!



Hey Boo. I had a gooood time this morning. Omg. Great stufffffff   My room now smmmmmellls goooooood


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> You did it
> nice haul - your car must have smelled amazing on the way home - all of that brand new leather!


Now you need to be my twin, again.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Now you need to be my twin, again.


----------



## ralewi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> And another


love this bag.


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today


nice


ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My goodies arrived today: the double zip case and matching key/lock keychain. Was relieved to find that each zippered compartment on the wallet has 2 credit card slots inside. I love the contrasting colors and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704414
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704415


love them both


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ralewi said:


> love this bag.
> 
> nice
> 
> love them both


Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You going to outlet





No, trying to be good!


----------



## pursecharm

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. Bleecker embossed woven studio tote 30181.




I'm just eating lunch and you're done for the day! The studio tote is very nice. I never even saw one in my FP. Enjoy the hobo too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pursecharm said:


> I'm just eating lunch and you're done for the day! The studio tote is very nice. I never even saw one in my FP. Enjoy the hobo too.


Thank you. Lololol. Yes. I am done, for today.


----------



## phoxxy

Congrats, ladies on all the great bags and deals. CFC09, you are on a role! Love that hobo! I am starting to get the outlet itch. Lol!


----------



## MaryBel

My goodies from Dillard's finally arrived.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> Congrats, ladies on all the great bags and deals. CFC09, you are on a role! Love that hobo! I am starting to get the outlet itch. Lol!


I had to take care of my itch today. Lolololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's finally arrived.


Yippppe truck came. Twins on thm allllllll


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's finally arrived.



Nice goodies : )


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yippppe truck came. Twins on thm allllllll




Yes, finally. Good thing I was by myself so I could take my time unwrapping the presents from me to me 



jenn805 said:


> Nice goodies : )




thanks


----------



## katierose

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today





crazyforcoach09 said:


> And another



Two great bags! 
The tote looks like it would be handy.


----------



## katierose

Sarah03 said:


> Small pink python Sophia!  I thought this bag only came in the large size until WVUDani revealed hers on here-- so thank you for sharing WVUDani!!
> View attachment 2704726



Gorgeous! Congrats!
I passed this one up at the outlet once, can't imagine what I was thinking that day.


----------



## Caspin22

lisa.nickel said:


> I didn't know I was looking for this bag until I saw her all by herself in the clearance section, miss large embellished sophia in willow. Out the door for $181.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704200



Did you find this recently????  At outlet?  *dies*


----------



## katierose

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's finally arrived.



Nice bags! and a watch too! Love the blue face.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today



Great day at your outlets!  Enjoy them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Great day at your outlets!  Enjoy them!


Thanks J


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katierose said:


> Two great bags!
> The tote looks like it would be handy.


Thanks K


----------



## WVUdani

Sarah03 said:


> Small pink python Sophia!  I thought this bag only came in the large size until WVUDani revealed hers on here-- so thank you for sharing WVUDani!!
> View attachment 2704726


Oh congrats!!! Isn't she lovely!!! I want to break out mine now hehe!! Enjoy lady!


----------



## MaryBel

katierose said:


> Nice bags! and a watch too! Love the blue face.




Thanks! 
I love blue, so had to get this watch! It was a difficult decision between blue and turquoise. Blue won!


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> And another




Love the indigo and black together, congrats on your great finds!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Love the indigo and black together, congrats on your great finds!


Thanks my friend JB


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Small pink python Sophia!  I thought this bag only came in the large size until WVUDani revealed hers on here-- so thank you for sharing WVUDani!!
> View attachment 2704726


Gooorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today


I love both of your new bags!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's finally arrived.


Oooo some gorgeous goodies there!


----------



## pursecharm

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's finally arrived.




You're going to enjoy all those. Look forward to seeing them in action.


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> And another



Mod pics?  :  )


----------



## melissatrv

Sarah03 said:


> Small pink python Sophia!  I thought this bag only came in the large size until WVUDani revealed hers on here-- so thank you for sharing WVUDani!!
> View attachment 2704726




Did you get this from ebay?  Saw one a while ago and made an offer the seller rejected


----------



## Sarah03

katierose said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!
> I passed this one up at the outlet once, can't imagine what I was thinking that day.


Thank you!  I'm sure we all have "the one that got away" 



WVUdani said:


> Oh congrats!!! Isn't she lovely!!! I want to break out mine now hehe!! Enjoy lady!


Yes she is!!!  I always admired the large one, but large Sophia looks bad on me. Thanks to you I now have this one!  Yay!  Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> Gooorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> Did you get this from ebay?  Saw one a while ago and made an offer the seller rejected




I did!  It was not listed as a Sophia, though. Just listed as a Coach Python Satchel!


----------



## melissatrv

Sarah03 said:


> I did!  It was not listed as a Sophia, though. Just listed as a Coach Python Satchel!




Hmmm...I don't see it under sold listings.  Wonder if the seller who rejected my offer (which was not much less than her asking price) sold outside of ebay to avoid seller fees


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's finally arrived.




Great colors! I asked CFC already but I'll ask you too, did you order online or directly from the store?


----------



## MaryBel

lisa.nickel said:


> Great colors! I asked CFC already but I'll ask you too, did you order online or directly from the store?




Thanks!
I ordered online.


----------



## leavery@msn.com

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet run today



I need to know what bag this is


----------



## LVoeluv

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My goodies arrived today: the double zip case and matching key/lock keychain. Was relieved to find that each zippered compartment on the wallet has 2 credit card slots inside. I love the contrasting colors and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704415




Very nice! What's the style number for the case and fob? Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I ordered online.




Great I think I'll try that next sale, I ended up driving to my nearest dillards but the only thing they had left was a couple wallets and some phone cases


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> I love both of your new bags!!!


Thank you


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> Those are very pretty accessories there. I especially like that key fob.


Thank you! Me too; I'm obsessed with keys, especially vintage skeleton ones.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Love that fob!


Thanks!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

mrop said:


> Love!! Especially the case! May I ask the style number? That is nice that each section has card slots, I'm always so frustrated when their wristlets only have 2 slots, I mean, who only has 2 cards?!?


Thanks, lol I've always thought that was a little odd too. Gotta have a bit of organization in my wallets! The style number is 52031


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

lurkernomore said:


> love that double zip case! Enjoy!



Thanks! :greengrin:




jenn805 said:


> I love both


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

LVoeluv said:


> Very nice! What's the style number for the case and fob? Thanks


Thank you! The zip case is style #52031, and the fob is #62141.


----------



## suetheshopper

Recent mff outlet finds. The Avery smells delish! Had to get the fob for the tote


----------



## jenn805

suetheshopper said:


> Recent mff outlet finds. The Avery smells delish! Had to get the fob for the tote



Nice
love the puple
and I want that fob


----------



## pursecharm

suetheshopper said:


> Recent mff outlet finds. The Avery smells delish! Had to get the fob for the tote




Those are great choices in those colors. The small flowers are the perfect match to Miss Strawberry.


----------



## suetheshopper

jenn805 said:


> Nice
> love the puple
> and I want that fob




Kinda bluish purple. It's Indigo. I like it


----------



## suetheshopper

pursecharm said:


> Those are great choices in those colors. The small flowers are the perfect match to Miss Strawberry.



IKR? Just had to have it! lol....


----------



## suetheshopper

suetheshopper said:


> Recent mff outlet finds. The Ms. Indigo Avery smells delish!  Had to get the fob for Ms. Strawberry tote





Weird....now I can't edit original post?? Just giving them new names...lol....


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Recent mff outlet finds. The Avery smells delish! Had to get the fob for the tote




Nice haul - That Avery would work for me...just saying! So, what are you going to get this week?


----------



## ZSP

Sarah03 said:


> Small pink python Sophia!  I thought this bag only came in the large size until WVUDani revealed hers on here-- so thank you for sharing WVUDani!!
> View attachment 2704726





melissatrv said:


> Did you get this from ebay?  Saw one a while ago and made an offer the seller rejected





Sarah03 said:


> I did!  It was not listed as a Sophia, though. Just listed as a Coach Python Satchel!





melissatrv said:


> Hmmm...I don't see it under sold listings.  Wonder if the seller who rejected my offer (which was not much less than her asking price) sold outside of ebay to avoid seller fees



I'm not an eBay seller but do you think this happens often?


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Nice haul - That Avery would work for me...just saying! So, what are you going to get this week?





I'm good for awhile?? lol.....

Actually, have my evil bay watch list....


----------



## Caspin22

Two new beauties joined my collection today:

Large Sophia in gunmetal/black croc embossed...




And a Soho Hobo in Whiskey (not 100% sure this is the official color name but I'm going with it)...two different types of lighting. The leather on this one is scrumptious.


----------



## sparrows1

Picked up a mini preston at the outlet today!  I was iffy about the sig print at first, but I love it.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Canderson22 said:


> Two new beauties joined my collection today:
> 
> Large Sophia in gunmetal/black croc embossed...
> 
> View attachment 2706404
> 
> 
> And a Soho Hobo in Whiskey (not 100% sure this is the official color name but I'm going with it)...two different types of lighting. The leather on this one is scrumptious.
> 
> View attachment 2706406
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706407




Those are beautiful. I love the gunmetal


----------



## phoxxy

Canderson22 said:


> Two new beauties joined my collection today:
> 
> Large Sophia in gunmetal/black croc embossed...
> 
> 
> 
> And a Soho Hobo in Whiskey (not 100% sure this is the official color name but I'm going with it)...two different types of lighting. The leather on this one




Nice bags, especially the Sophia!




sparrows1 said:


> Picked up a mini preston at the outlet today!  I was iffy about the sig print at first, but I love it.



I never gave mini Preston a second glance. Tried her on one day and fell in love. The black on black is pretty and subtle. Congrats!


----------



## aeryz

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2700909
> 
> 
> She's purple! My newest cutie.



What style number is that? Its so cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

sparrows1 said:


> Picked up a mini preston at the outlet today!  I was iffy about the sig print at first, but I love it.


 
Oh, I like this one.  I'm not a fan of the siggy prints either, but I have always liked the black on black siggy.  Very sharp!


----------



## iuvcoach

Congrats to all on your new bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats to all on your new bags.


Liking your new avatar!


----------



## iuvcoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Liking your new avatar!



Thank you, just need a few more colors


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you, just need a few more colors


lol yep to make a nice collage


----------



## Caspin22

sparrows1 said:


> Picked up a mini preston at the outlet today!  I was iffy about the sig print at first, but I love it.



I love the black on black...she's adorable!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you, just need a few more colors


And I know you will get them. Sooner than later. lol


----------



## BunnyRoca

Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE


Love this color. Congrats


----------



## Jesssh

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE



That is so cool.

Love the doggie shadow.


----------



## tonij2000

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE



That bag whispers "classic coach" and I love it, congrats!


----------



## middie girl

Canderson22 said:


> Two new beauties joined my collection today:
> 
> Large Sophia in gunmetal/black croc embossed...
> 
> View attachment 2706404
> 
> 
> And a Soho Hobo in Whiskey (not 100% sure this is the official color name but I'm going with it)...two different types of lighting. The leather on this one is scrumptious.
> 
> View attachment 2706406
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706407


Love the whiskey!!


----------



## MaryBel

Stopped at the outlet today. Got the bleecker studio tote and a wristlet and a duffle kit in gray. I have never seen this color.


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at the outlet today. Got the bleecker studio tote and a wristlet and a duffle kit in gray. I have never seen this color.



Very nice


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at the outlet today. Got the bleecker studio tote and a wristlet and a duffle kit in gray. I have never seen this color.


Bag twins. Congrats


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Very nice




Thanks!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bag twins. Congrats





Thanks GF!
It's your fault....better said...it's your picture's fault


----------



## jane

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE



Gorgeous!! I hope the embossing on my logo toaster is as deep as the one you got! Apparently the duffle and toaster in brindle are flagship and online exclusives.


----------



## abwd

. Stopped by the outlet today and picked up the woven Preston.  I really liked this bag much better than the Coach pics, but still not sure if I will keep her.  I have so many bags in my fall wish list that I will have to sit on this one for a bit.


----------



## leavery@msn.com

My birthday gift, textured leather caroline in parchment. Aka- the perfect bag for fall!


----------



## ecj*waxy

leavery@msn.com said:


> My birthday gift, textured leather caroline in parchment. Aka- the perfect bag for fall!


Beautiful!!!  I don't know if I've seen this color before...it's very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## quinna

leavery@msn.com said:


> My birthday gift, textured leather caroline in parchment. Aka- the perfect bag for fall!



Lovely! I really like the style/shape of the new Carolines.


----------



## jenn805

leavery@msn.com said:


> My birthday gift, textured leather caroline in parchment. Aka- the perfect bag for fall!



Beautiful


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Another picture, that angle wasn't the best


----------



## weibandy

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE



So beautiful!


----------



## iuvcoach

leavery@msn.com said:


> My birthday gift, textured leather caroline in parchment. Aka- the perfect bag for fall!



Gorgeous bag, congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

leavery@msn.com said:


> Another picture, that angle wasn't the best




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## BunnyRoca

Thanks guys! 



jane said:


> Gorgeous!! I hope the embossing on my logo toaster is as deep as the one you got! Apparently the duffle and toaster in brindle are flagship and online exclusives.



I tried on the logo toaster and it's adorable!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> View attachment 2707121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Stopped by the outlet today and picked up the woven Preston.  I really liked this bag much better than the Coach pics, but still not sure if I will keep her.  I have so many bags in my fall wish list that I will have to sit on this one for a bit.


 

A, I really like it ALOT


----------



## letstalkbags

abwd said:


> View attachment 2707121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Stopped by the outlet today and picked up the woven Preston.  I really liked this bag much better than the Coach pics, but still not sure if I will keep her.  I have so many bags in my fall wish list that I will have to sit on this one for a bit.


Out of all the Preston's , I like this tan one ( and the color block one) best. The different textures makes them more eye catching imo .
 I do like your taste in bags a lot !
 I was hoping to find a navy woven one myself but I guess it wasn't made in that color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE



Be still my heart...  I LOOOOVE this bag.   I was eyeing it online.     Is the bottom of it round?   How's the slouch when you wear it on your shoulder?   Is it deep to dig around in?   Congrats!!


----------



## jenn805

Ups just delivered


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Ups just delivered


Veryyy nice


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Veryyy nice



Thanks


----------



## BeachBagGal

jenn805 said:


> Ups just delivered


Oh fun! Liking the color combo!


----------



## jenn805

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh fun! Liking the color combo!



Thanks


----------



## emilybug

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE


 
I just ordered this today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

emilybug said:


> I just ordered this today!



Me too!!


----------



## BunnyRoca

emilybug said:


> I just ordered this today!



You're going to love it!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up this beauty at the San Francisco flagship store yesterday. LOVE




Very pretty, congrats!!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> Ups just delivered




Congrats, love the pop of pink.


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats, love the pop of pink.



Thanks. I love pink : )


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Ups just delivered




Love, love, love!!! I adore the color combo on this bag!! Congrats!


----------



## phoxxy

jenn805 said:


> Ups just delivered




Congrats! I tried this on at the outlet today, but she wasn't for me.


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Love, love, love!!! I adore the color combo on this bag!! Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## jenn805

phoxxy said:


> Congrats! I tried this on at the outlet today, but she wasn't for me.



Ya, I dont really like that it folds over where the zipper is, it makes it a little difficult to get into
but, im going to see if I can get use to it


----------



## Dakotabear4

Here's Smythe Diamond Python out for her first outing. Love the cell phone pocket outside the back!


----------



## jenn805

Dakotabear4 said:


> Here's Smythe Diamond Python out for her first outing. Love the cell phone pocket outside the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708703



Very pretty


----------



## quinna

Dakotabear4 said:


> Here's Smythe Diamond Python out for her first outing. Love the cell phone pocket outside the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708703



Drool. Love this!


----------



## princess69

Love this bag!  Wish it came in the larger size.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Dakotabear4 said:


> Here's Smythe Diamond Python out for her first outing. Love the cell phone pocket outside the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708703


Nice! Luv the python...the shape reminds me of the small Preston Cooper satchel. I like it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Love this bag!  Wish it came in the larger size.


It does. Right?


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It does. Right?


The large has gold hardware.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> The large has gold hardware.



Here we go. Lololol


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here we go. Lololol


Sis you know me too well lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Sis you know me too well lol



Sis. Yah. I do.


----------



## quinna

Just got my new olive grey Phoebe in the mail, and she smells delicious!  I don't know what it is, but my Phoebes always smell sooo good, more than any of my other new purchases.


----------



## jenn805

quinna said:


> Just got my new olive grey Phoebe in the mail, and she smells delicious!  I don't know what it is, but my Phoebes always smell sooo good, more than any of my other new purchases.



Very pretty. I love phoebes :  )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Just got my new olive grey Phoebe in the mail, and she smells delicious!  I don't know what it is, but my Phoebes always smell sooo good, more than any of my other new purchases.


Congrats. Nice color


----------



## MiaBorsa

quinna said:


> Just got my new olive grey Phoebe in the mail, and she smells delicious!  I don't know what it is, but my Phoebes always smell sooo good, more than any of my other new purchases.



Stunning!   I love that color.  Congrats.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> congrats. Nice color


+1


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

aeryz said:


> what style number is that? Its so cute!




f15653
Thank you.


----------



## quinna

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty. I love phoebes :  )











crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. Nice color











MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!   I love that color.  Congrats.











Thatsmypurse said:


> +1


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Nymeria1

Dakotabear4 said:


> Here's Smythe Diamond Python out for her first outing. Love the cell phone pocket outside the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708703



Just a beautiful bag!  I love Smythe!


----------



## jenn805

Midnight oak phoebe and pale yellow mini preston


----------



## Caspin22

jenn805 said:


> Ups just delivered



Love this color combo.


----------



## abwd

quinna said:


> Just got my new olive grey Phoebe in the mail, and she smells delicious!  I don't know what it is, but my Phoebes always smell sooo good, more than any of my other new purchases.




Beautiful!!! I was so tempted to get this one! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Midnight oak phoebe and pale yellow mini preston


That yellow is niceeeee


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Midnight oak phoebe and pale yellow mini preston




Gorgeous!! You are on a roll lady!!  Both are great choices!! Enjoy!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That yellow is niceeeee



Thanks,  I love it
its roomier then I thought it would be


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!! You are on a roll lady!!  Both are great choices!! Enjoy!



Thanks,  both charge sends from the outlets


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Thanks,  I love it
> its roomier then I thought it would be


Did yellow come in lrger size?


----------



## quinna

abwd said:


> Beautiful!!! I was so tempted to get this one! Congrats!



Thanks!  I hadn't seen her in person before I bought her, so I wasn't sure if the color was a keeper, but now that I have, she's not going anywhere.


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did yellow come in lrger size?



Im pretty sure it does


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Im pretty sure it does



Realllllllly. Ok. Now to find style number
My Sis said i am a preston hoarder. Lololol


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Realllllllly. Ok. Now to find style number
> My Sis said i am a preston hoarder. Lololol



I think its 38573


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> I think its 38573


Thnkkk u


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnkkk u


They have the large pale yellow on Lord and Taylor site....$378.00!!! Other edgepainted ones are on sale for $189.00..I don't get the pricing ...


----------



## CeeBe

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Realllllllly. Ok. Now to find style number
> 
> My Sis said i am a preston hoarder. Lololol




Wait, what??? A yellow?? Sign me up for that!! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## phoxxy

jenn805 said:


> Midnight oak phoebe and pale yellow mini preston




Beautiful! Yellow Mini P bag twins


----------



## phoxxy

quinna said:


> Just got my new olive grey Phoebe in the mail, and she smells delicious!  I don't know what it is, but my Phoebes always smell sooo good, more than any of my other new purchases.




Congrats. Great color!


----------



## jenn805

phoxxy said:


> Beautiful! Yellow Mini P bag twins



Thanks. I love it


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bleecker Logo Duffle.


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Bleecker Logo Duffle.




Very rich color, beautiful


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Bleecker Logo Duffle.


Not goonnnnna say it. All i will say is hawwwwwt!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Seamist Preston $80 AS IS


----------



## Uthra11

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seamist Preston $80 AS IS




Looks awesome! Where did you find it? $80??? That's a steal!!!


----------



## jenn805

Mini embossed preston in mulberry


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Mini embossed preston in mulberry


So darn cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Uthra11 said:


> Looks awesome! Where did you find it? $80??? That's a steal!!!


Thanks. Outlet!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> So darn cute



Thanks, she's a keeper


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. Outlet!



Thats a bargain, super cute
I love seamist


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Marine Zebra Candace! $90 outlet clearance!


----------



## suetheshopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seamist Preston $80 AS IS




Great deal!! Did it have wear on the handle?? That so funny, this exact one needed to be marked *as is* at my outlet. Nobody could do it at the time. They revcd it that way. Wonder what happened to it??

Co-inky dink or many boo boos on seamist???


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Zebra Candace! $90 outlet clearance!



So cute
you find the best bags
im going to check out the outlet this weekend, after our move on Saturday


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> So cute
> you find the best bags
> im going to check out the outlet this weekend, after our move on Saturday


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> Great deal!! Did it have wear on the handle?? That so funny, this exact one needed to be marked *as is* at my outlet. Nobody could do it at the time. They revcd it that way. Wonder what happened to it??
> 
> Co-inky dink or many boo boos on seamist???



This has tiny tiny wear on corners. I could not leave it there. Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seamist Preston $80 AS IS





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Zebra Candace! $90 outlet clearance!



Two pruddies!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Two pruddies!!!


Thanks MB


----------



## phoxxy

CFCO9, great bags. Seamist is a pretty color.

Jenn, oh wow! That color is very pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> CFCO9, great bags. Seamist is a pretty color.
> 
> Jenn, oh wow! That color is very pretty!


 

Thanks GF


----------



## jenn805

phoxxy said:


> CFCO9, great bags. Seamist is a pretty color.
> 
> Jenn, oh wow! That color is very pretty!



Thanks


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. Outlet!


Are you kidding??? is that regular size? Oh and the color is Gorgy...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> Are you kidding??? is that regular size? Oh and the color is Gorgy...



Thanks. Reg size


----------



## lurkernomore

jenn805 said:


> Midnight oak phoebe and pale yellow mini preston




Congrats! I am sure Ms. Phoebe was worth the wait! Enjoy them both!


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Bleecker Logo Duffle.




Gorgeous - I have to see, and touch, this bag IRL!


----------



## jenn805

lurkernomore said:


> Congrats! I am sure Ms. Phoebe was worth the wait! Enjoy them both!



Thanks, yes she was
I love the leather, it's so soft


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seamist Preston $80 AS IS



Excellent deal, GF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mariquel said:


> Excellent deal, GF!


Thnks M


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seamist Preston $80 AS IS





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Zebra Candace! $90 outlet clearance!





Awesome finds!
I'd love to find a preston twin. That color is yummy!


Twins on Candace!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Awesome finds!
> I'd love to find a preston twin. That color is yummy!
> 
> 
> Twins on Candace!


Thanks MB


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Zebra Candace! $90 outlet clearance!



and this is why I love the outlets! Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> and this is why I love the outlets! Enjoy!



Me too Boo!!


----------



## CatePNW

Excited to see the outlet finds!  I'm leaving for vacation on Friday, and my first outlet is about 4 hours away.  Hoping for SOMETHING good!


----------



## MaryBel

Just got this pretty at Macy's. It was 50% off plus 20% with the current coupon.


----------



## phoxxy

MaryBel said:


> Just got this pretty at Macy's. It was 50% off plus 20% with the current coupon.




Pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Just got this pretty at Macy's. It was 50% off plus 20% with the current coupon.


Pretttty


----------



## MaryBel

phoxxy said:


> Pretty!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pretttty




Thank you GFs!


----------



## Jaidybug

MiaBorsa said:


> Bleecker Logo Duffle.




Very pretty, great colour


----------



## Jaidybug

jenn805 said:


> Mini embossed preston in mulberry




I love this colour, super cute!


----------



## jenn805

Jaidybug said:


> I love this colour, super cute!



Thanks,


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seamist Preston $80 AS IS




Awesome prices on both bags, score!! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Awesome prices on both bags, score!! Congrats!


Thanks JB!


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Bleecker Logo Duffle.




Love this!!! Gorgeous color. Congrats!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seamist Preston $80 AS IS




Very pretty!! Great score!


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Mini embossed preston in mulberry




Ooooh, great bag. Mulberry was a hard color to find, but so pretty!!!


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Ooooh, great bag. Mulberry was a hard color to find, but so pretty!!!



Thanks, I love this color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Very pretty!! Great score!



Thank you.


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Zebra Candace! $90 outlet clearance!




Another great deal!! Love the Candace! This is a fun bag!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Another great deal!! Love the Candace! This is a fun bag!!!


Thanks A


----------



## BunnyRoca

Legacy Pinnacle Haley in Deep Navy from FOS. I've lusted after this since last year, and it's finally MINE


----------



## abwd

MaryBel said:


> Just got this pretty at Macy's. It was 50% off plus 20% with the current coupon.




Wow. Congrats. Very pretty bag and sounds like an awesome deal!


----------



## abwd

BunnyRoca said:


> Legacy Pinnacle Haley in Deep Navy from FOS. I've lusted after this since last year, and it's finally MINE




I have been lusting after this one too!! Congrats. Just gorgeous!


----------



## BunnyRoca

abwd said:


> I have been lusting after this one too!! Congrats. Just gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BunnyRoca said:


> Legacy Pinnacle Haley in Deep Navy from FOS. I've lusted after this since last year, and it's finally MINE


Lovely


----------



## Hipchick69

MaryBel said:


> Just got this pretty at Macy's. It was 50% off plus 20% with the current coupon.




How do you get Macy coupons that you can use on coach?


----------



## GA Peach

BunnyRoca said:


> Legacy Pinnacle Haley in Deep Navy from FOS. I've lusted after this since last year, and it's finally MINE


I love this bag!  I have it in Onyx and my little laptop fits.  I love the feet, too!


----------



## happibug

Brick Python mini Brooklyn!


----------



## GA Peach

happibug said:


> Brick Python mini Brooklyn!
> View attachment 2710397


Love this!


----------



## MaryBel

abwd said:


> Wow. Congrats. Very pretty bag and sounds like an awesome deal!




Thank you!
It was a very good deal at $119 + tax and in my favorite color...I can't resist black handbags!


----------



## MaryBel

Hipchick69 said:


> How do you get Macy coupons that you can use on coach?





I didn't even get it, I just opened it from my phone, from Macys.com; you know, the same one you can print and take to the store. I just showed it to the SA and she took the code (the code is BTSMOB) and applied it and it took the 20% off.


----------



## pursecharm

Congrats everyone. We all seem to be doing just fine without PCE!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BunnyRoca said:


> Legacy Pinnacle Haley in Deep Navy from FOS. I've lusted after this since last year, and it's finally MINE


Love this one!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

happibug said:


> Brick Python mini Brooklyn!
> View attachment 2710397


Soo pretty!


----------



## happibug

GA Peach said:


> Love this!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Soo pretty!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My new Peyton..large...the grey handles have a slight patent leather shine! I wish I could capture it in pic! Gonna try a Mod Shot tomorrow!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more


----------



## jenn805

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more



Very pretty


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks...


----------



## abwd

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Peyton..large...the grey handles have a slight patent leather shine! I wish I could capture it in pic! Gonna try a Mod Shot tomorrow!




Lovely!! Congrats.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

abwd said:


> Lovely!! Congrats.


Thanks..I'm so happy with my purchase...I haven't bought a bag since March..nothing was jumping out at me...this one did today at outlets!


----------



## abwd

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks..I'm so happy with my purchase...I haven't bought a bag since March..nothing was jumping out at me...this one did today at outlets!




That is an awesome feeling when you see a bag in person and "bam," you know it is going home with you!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Yes! For Sure!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Wanted to share my new to me Legacy Stripe Glam Tote and smalls. All of it purchased separately. 
View attachment 2710557


----------



## Zahrah

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seamist Preston $80 AS IS



Great price!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Zahrah said:


> Great price!


 

Thanks Z


----------



## Zahrah

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Zebra Candace! $90 outlet clearance!



OMG, are these still at outlets?
Great bag, cant believe you didnt have this one yet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Zahrah said:


> OMG, are these still at outlets?
> Great bag, cant believe you didnt have this one yet.


 

I had it and when I saw it yesterday - I had to bring her home to stay!!!!


----------



## Zahrah

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I had it and when I saw it yesterday - I had to bring her home to stay!!!!



Of course you had to bring her.
I have the sand zebra and love love love her.

How much I miss trips to outlets and great finds.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Zahrah said:


> Of course you had to bring her.
> I have the sand zebra and love love love her.
> 
> How much I miss trips to outlets and great finds.


 

I thought you were in NY???


----------



## Zahrah

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I thought you were in NY???



Yeah, but no longer. I am in London now-permanently.
There is one outlet here which I havent visited yet. Probably is not worthy as the Coach prices here are astronomical.

Totally miss Woodburry.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Zahrah said:


> Yeah, but no longer. I am in London now-permanently.
> There is one outlet here which I havent visited yet. Probably is not worthy as the Coach prices here are astronomical.
> 
> Totally miss Woodburry.


 

wowow didnt know you moved !!!
I was thinking about going to WBC this weekend


----------



## dolllover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my new to me Legacy Stripe Glam Tote and smalls. All of it purchased separately.
> View attachment 2710557


Love this set!


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my new to me Legacy Stripe Glam Tote and smalls. All of it purchased separately.
> View attachment 2710557




Love them! Legacy stripe is so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my new to me Legacy Stripe Glam Tote and smalls. All of it purchased separately.
> View attachment 2710557


Love those stripes! Very nice set!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dolllover said:


> Love this set!





Sarah03 said:


> Love them! Legacy stripe is so pretty!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Love those stripes! Very nice set!





Thanks y'all!  I'm really happy with the killer prices I got on each, too.


----------



## flik

pursecharm said:


> Congrats everyone. We all seem to be doing just fine without PCE!



Agreed! As the old saying goes "where there's a will, there's a way!"


----------



## crazyforcoach09

happibug said:


> Brick Python mini Brooklyn!
> View attachment 2710397


 

very nice


----------



## jenn805

happibug said:


> Brick Python mini Brooklyn!
> View attachment 2710397



Wow, this is really pretty


----------



## Mariquel

happibug said:


> Brick Python mini Brooklyn!
> View attachment 2710397



Gorgeous leather and great-looking purse!


----------



## Zahrah

crazyforcoach09 said:


> wowow didnt know you moved !!!
> I was thinking about going to WBC this weekend



Oh
Enjoy if you go! Let me know what exciting they had.
I also love the Vera Bradley outlet there.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Zahrah said:


> Oh
> Enjoy if you go! Let me know what exciting they had.
> I also love the Vera Bradley outlet there.


I love VB cases


----------



## happibug

Mariquel said:


> Gorgeous leather and great-looking purse!







jenn805 said:


> Wow, this is really pretty







crazyforcoach09 said:


> very nice




Thank you all so much!!


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my new to me Legacy Stripe Glam Tote and smalls. All of it purchased separately.
> View attachment 2710557




So pretty!! I have the original Legacy wallet and have been trying to restore her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> So pretty!! I have the original Legacy wallet and have been trying to restore her.





Thanks!  I was especially happy to get each piece for killer prices too.  Makes it even better, lol.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Gunmetal Isabelle from fos sale  a week ago
	

		
			
		

		
	



Really hard to capture the true color but she's beautiful and came wrapped to the nines


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> Gunmetal Isabelle from fos sale  a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712192
> 
> Really hard to capture the true color but she's beautiful and came wrapped to the nines



Love it


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Love it




Thanks


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lisa.nickel said:


> Gunmetal Isabelle from fos sale  a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712192
> 
> Really hard to capture the true color but she's beautiful and came wrapped to the nines


Really nice..didn't see that one..,must have been sold out by the time I got on! Lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lisa.nickel said:


> Gunmetal Isabelle from fos sale  a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712192
> 
> Really hard to capture the true color but she's beautiful and came wrapped to the nines




Wow, gunmetal! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

New cooper satchel...grey birch ..reg size med


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more..mod shot..


----------



## weibandy

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more..mod shot..



It's great!  Love the cooper on you.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

jenn805 said:


> Edie in teal
> 
> it's hard to capture the true color
> 
> Im going to try and get better pics
> 
> this pic makes it look more blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140724_112527_746.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Do you still have the style # for this one? I can't seem to find it on here.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

weibandy said:


> It's great!  Love the cooper on you.


Thanks! I love the pebbled leather! My first pebbled bag...love


----------



## Jesssh

Bleecker grommet duffle in brick:




(I'm duffled out now. )


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Jesssh said:


> Bleecker grommet duffle in brick:
> 
> View attachment 2712559
> 
> 
> (I'm duffled out now. )


So pretty! Love the color and grommets! Enjoy!


----------



## LovinLV510

I'm usually a Louis Vuitton kind of gal, but I couldn't pass this guy up when I saw him. Introducing my Bleecker Mini Duffle in Purple Iris with black antique nickel hardware! I find the Louis Vuitton multicolor pieces compliment the purple iris color very nicely.


----------



## LovinLV510

What fits inside (and there's  still room for more)


----------



## jenn805

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Do you still have the style # for this one? I can't seem to find it on here.



Sorry,  I dont have it
 When I called jax I just gave the name leather edie and they found it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LovinLV510 said:


> What fits inside (and there's  still room for more)


Cute


----------



## LovinLV510

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cute


Thank you!


----------



## jenn805

LovinLV510 said:


> What fits inside (and there's  still room for more)



Love the purple iris


----------



## Jesssh

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! Love the color and grommets! Enjoy!



Thank you!



LovinLV510 said:


> I'm usually a Louis Vuitton kind of gal, but I couldn't pass this guy up when I saw him. Introducing my Bleecker Mini Duffle in Purple Iris with black antique nickel hardware! I find the Louis Vuitton multicolor pieces compliment the purple iris color very nicely.



Love the mini duffles! They are so comfy to use.


----------



## letstalkbags

My LOGO DUFFLE arrived today. I love it, leather is soft and smooshy and lightweight !


----------



## ecj*waxy

letstalkbags said:


> My LOGO DUFFLE arrived today. I love it, leather is soft and smooshy and lightweight !


Love this!!!  What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## weibandy

LovinLV510 said:


> I'm usually a Louis Vuitton kind of gal, but I couldn't pass this guy up when I saw him. Introducing my Bleecker Mini Duffle in Purple Iris with black antique nickel hardware! I find the Louis Vuitton multicolor pieces compliment the purple iris color very nicely.



Looks great!  I like how you mixed the brands and colors.  Love the iris color!


----------



## LovinLV510

Thanks, Jesssh & weibandy!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Really nice..didn't see that one..,must have been sold out by the time I got on! Lol




Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

Thatsmypurse said:


> New cooper satchel...grey birch ..reg size med




Twins on this one, such a great bag. I've been carrying it for 3 weeks, can't seem to move out of it


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow, gunmetal! Congrats!




Thanks


----------



## LvoesBags

sparrows1 said:


> Picked up a mini preston at the outlet today!  I was iffy about the sig print at first, but I love it.



Twins!! I just picked this up at Macys last night at a very good price. I love it!


----------



## Jaidybug

lisa.nickel said:


> Gunmetal Isabelle from fos sale  a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712192
> 
> Really hard to capture the true color but she's beautiful and came wrapped to the nines




Beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Jesssh said:


> Bleecker grommet duffle in brick:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm duffled out now. )




Love the Brick colour and those grommets looks fantastic on the bag


----------



## abwd

letstalkbags said:


> My LOGO DUFFLE arrived today. I love it, leather is soft and smooshy and lightweight !




Gorgeous!!! Congrats.


----------



## abwd

LovinLV510 said:


> I'm usually a Louis Vuitton kind of gal, but I couldn't pass this guy up when I saw him. Introducing my Bleecker Mini Duffle in Purple Iris with black antique nickel hardware! I find the Louis Vuitton multicolor pieces compliment the purple iris color very nicely.




Stunning color!  What a show stopper! Congrats.


----------



## LovinLV510

abwd said:


> Stunning color!  What a show stopper! Congrats.


Thanks!


----------



## Hipchick69

Just got the new teal Kelsey. Not in love with it not sure I like the teal color. Beautiful bag, just not me


----------



## Lurvebags

Hipchick69 said:


> Just got the new teal Kelsey. Not in love with it not sure I like the teal color. Beautiful bag, just not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712983




I love it!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## Caspin22

Hipchick69 said:


> Just got the new teal Kelsey. Not in love with it not sure I like the teal color. Beautiful bag, just not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712983



Gorgeous!  Is the hardware light gold?  Sorry it isn't love for you.


----------



## jayohwhy

Picked up my alpine moss pebbled borough at an outlet on vacation.. Now we're waiting at the airport to go home


----------



## lurkernomore

Hipchick69 said:


> Just got the new teal Kelsey. Not in love with it not sure I like the teal color. Beautiful bag, just not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712983




Love the Kelsey! I went to FP today to try and see the color IRL, but they didn't have it in stock yet - they said probably next floor set. Sorry it isn't love...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more..mod shot..


Pretty! Looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jesssh said:


> Bleecker grommet duffle in brick:
> 
> View attachment 2712559
> 
> 
> (I'm duffled out now. )


Lovin' this girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LovinLV510 said:


> I'm usually a Louis Vuitton kind of gal, but I couldn't pass this guy up when I saw him. Introducing my Bleecker Mini Duffle in Purple Iris with black antique nickel hardware! I find the Louis Vuitton multicolor pieces compliment the purple iris color very nicely.


Oooo love, love, love! Ahhh that color!


----------



## Hipchick69

Canderson22 said:


> Gorgeous!  Is the hardware light gold?  Sorry it isn't love for you.




Yes the hardware is light gold it's a beautiful bag just not for me!


----------



## LovinLV510

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love, love, love! Ahhh that color!


Thank ya, ma'am!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Jesssh

Jaidybug said:


> Love the Brick colour and those grommets looks fantastic on the bag





BeachBagGal said:


> Lovin' this girl!



Thanks, ladies! Can't wait to take it out! (It's raining now - boo...)


----------



## Lurvebags

Hipchick69 said:


> Yes the hardware is light gold it's a beautiful bag just not for me!




Can you still return it and get a refund?


----------



## pbnjam

Hipchick69 said:


> Just got the new teal Kelsey. Not in love with it not sure I like the teal color. Beautiful bag, just not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712983


It looks lovely. I would like to see this irl too to make sure if it works for me. 



jayohwhy said:


> Picked up my alpine moss pebbled borough at an outlet on vacation.. Now we're waiting at the airport to go home
> View attachment 2713413



Very pretty!


----------



## abwd

jayohwhy said:


> Picked up my alpine moss pebbled borough at an outlet on vacation.. Now we're waiting at the airport to go home
> View attachment 2713413




Congrats! This color B is lovely!!


----------



## abwd

Hipchick69 said:


> Just got the new teal Kelsey. Not in love with it not sure I like the teal color. Beautiful bag, just not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712983




I love the color, but life is too short for a barely loved bag. Send her back!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jayohwhy said:


> Picked up my alpine moss pebbled borough at an outlet on vacation.. Now we're waiting at the airport to go home
> View attachment 2713413


Congrats


----------



## ecj*waxy

LovinLV510 said:


> I'm usually a Louis Vuitton kind of gal, but I couldn't pass this guy up when I saw him. Introducing my Bleecker Mini Duffle in Purple Iris with black antique nickel hardware! I find the Louis Vuitton multicolor pieces compliment the purple iris color very nicely.


Love this!  The Black MC looks perfect with it!


----------



## jayohwhy

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty!







abwd said:


> Congrats! This color B is lovely!!







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats




Thanks! I've been wanting this bag for awhile but was not ready to pay FP for it... I love it so far and am thinking a black one might be in my future for my birthday in May!


----------



## LovinLV510

ecj*waxy said:


> Love this!  The Black MC looks perfect with it!


Thank you! I love all the colors together!


----------



## letstalkbags

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congrats.


Thanks ! I am definitely wanting a mini now also. Not sure what color.


----------



## iuvcoach

Purple Iris Pebbled Wristlet, love the pocket on the back.


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Pebbled Wristlet, love the pocket on the back.



Cute. Is it bigger then the double zip wristlet?


----------



## jenn805

Hipchick69 said:


> Just got the new teal Kelsey. Not in love with it not sure I like the teal color. Beautiful bag, just not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712983



Cute bag
I didn't like the teal in person and really didn't like with gold hardware.


----------



## princess69

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Pebbled Wristlet, love the pocket on the back.


Wristlet twins - congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Pebbled Wristlet, love the pocket on the back.


 

woman that is hawwwt and you know I loves me some purple 
I see that color coming in my life 
Congrats


----------



## Hipchick69

jenn805 said:


> Cute bag
> I didn't like the teal in person and really didn't like with gold hardware.


 

The teal could have been a Beautiful bag, but it just was missing the WOW factory IMO. Not sure what it needs but something!  It sold out Coach said yesterday they only made like 1100 and they are gone, so some people love them!


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Purple Iris Pebbled Wristlet, love the pocket on the back.




Loving this colour, such a cute wristlet. Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> Cute. Is it bigger then the double zip wristlet?



They are very close in size.


----------



## iuvcoach

princess69 said:


> Wristlet twins - congrats!



Thanks lady, it was your pic that made me need it 







crazyforcoach09 said:


> woman that is hawwwt and you know I loves me some purple
> I see that color coming in my life
> Congrats




Thanks ladybug, it is an amazing color and so fun to pull out of bag.






Jaidybug said:


> Loving this colour, such a cute wristlet. Congrats!



Thanks J, def another cutie!!!


----------



## WVUdani

Scored a buttery soft Sophia Satchel for $50!! I'm having a really hard time finding the exact name of the color it looks grey/taupe and I only found a few pics online but no info on the color name... Can anyone help?


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> They are very close in size.



Thanks for posting comparison pics : )


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Hit the outlet in San Marcos,  TX on Saturday. Picked up a rouge Madison tote for myself,  and a large Peyton Cora in sand for my daughter, plus some accessories.  My sister picked up a Peyton pocket tote in sand. I love that my sister is a Coachie!!


----------



## Caspin22

WVUdani said:


> Scored a buttery soft Sophia Satchel for $50!! I'm having a really hard time finding the exact name of the color it looks grey/taupe and I only found a few pics online but no info on the color name... Can anyone help?




My guess on the color based on your photos would be Dove.


----------



## suetheshopper

WVUdani said:


> Scored a buttery soft Sophia Satchel for $50!! I'm having a really hard time finding the exact name of the color it looks grey/taupe and I only found a few pics online but no info on the color name... Can anyone help?



Jealous jealous jealous! !


----------



## WVUdani

Canderson22 said:


> My guess on the color based on your photos would be Dove.



You're amazing Canderson!!!!!


----------



## Caspin22

WVUdani said:


> You're amazing Canderson!!!!!




LOL   I used to have Abigail in Dove and it looks like the same color. It's really pretty, a soft taupey grey. Silver hardware, right?


----------



## WVUdani

Canderson22 said:


> LOL   I used to have Abigail in Dove and it looks like the same color. It's really pretty, a soft taupey grey. Silver hardware, right?



Yes it is the smoothie at bag I own now and I love silver hardware  I looked it up and you hit the nail on eh head but after all you have been the sophia queen lately  thank you again!!


----------



## WVUdani

Smoothest*****


----------



## Lurvebags

WVUdani said:


> Scored a buttery soft Sophia Satchel for $50!! I'm having a really hard time finding the exact name of the color it looks grey/taupe and I only found a few pics online but no info on the color name... Can anyone help?




$50?! Woooah!! From where?? Waaaahhh


----------



## coachie mama

WVUdani said:


> Scored a buttery soft Sophia Satchel for $50!! I'm having a really hard time finding the exact name of the color it looks grey/taupe and I only found a few pics online but no info on the color name... Can anyone help?




Beautiful score!!


----------



## WVUdani

Lurvebags said:


> $50?! Woooah!! From where?? Waaaahhh


Thank you!!! A second hand shop in VA Beach


----------



## brooksgirl425

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hit the outlet in San Marcos,  TX on Saturday. Picked up a rouge Madison tote for myself,  and a large Peyton Cora in sand for my daughter, plus some accessories.  My sister picked up a Peyton pocket tote in sand. I love that my sister is a Coachie!!



Do you happen to have a picture of your sisters pocket tote?  I'm considering buying that exact one but I'm unsure. Love all your goodies!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

brooksgirl425 said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of your sisters pocket tote?  I'm considering buying that exact one but I'm unsure. Love all your goodies!



Thank you! I didn't get a picture of it. I should have...here's a stock photo, but you probably already know what it looks like...lol. ( I'm not firing on all cylinders this morning. ) it's the same color as the Cora in the picture. It's a really great neutral color. It's a good sized bag, but not huge. My sister is very selective about her bags, and she loved this one immediately.


----------



## whateve

brooksgirl425 said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of your sisters pocket tote?  I'm considering buying that exact one but I'm unsure. Love all your goodies!


I have this bag in red. I love the pockets. The short straps fit comfortably on my shoulder. It has cotton lining like Legacy. I took it on a trip and carried it for more than a month and it still looks brand new.


----------



## Lurvebags

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hit the outlet in San Marcos,  TX on Saturday. Picked up a rouge Madison tote for myself,  and a large Peyton Cora in sand for my daughter, plus some accessories.  My sister picked up a Peyton pocket tote in sand. I love that my sister is a Coachie!!




Great buys!! I'm jealous!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I wanted to share my two newest, new-to-me finds:

Black Medium Soho Hobo with the horse and carriage charm, and the cutest red patent agenda case. 

View attachment 2717057

View attachment 2717059


----------



## Caspin22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest, new-to-me finds:
> 
> Black Medium Soho Hobo with the horse and carriage charm, and the cutest red patent agenda case.
> 
> View attachment 2717057
> 
> View attachment 2717059



You KNOW I love this one!!!


----------



## jayohwhy

Had to bring back my borough for hardware issues and exchanged it for xl smythe! I missed out on Kristin sage and wasn't going to let this one pass me by!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest, new-to-me finds:
> 
> Black Medium Soho Hobo with the horse and carriage charm, and the cutest red patent agenda case.
> 
> View attachment 2717057
> 
> View attachment 2717059



Love both : )


----------



## Nymeria1

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2717255
> 
> Had to bring back my borough for hardware issues and exchanged it for xl smythe! I missed out on Kristin sage and wasn't going to let this one pass me by!



Congrats on your beautiful bag!  Considering getting a Smythe, perhaps in the smaller size.
How do you like the XL size?  Is this mainly your everyday bag?


----------



## jayohwhy

Nymeria1 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag!  Considering getting a Smythe, perhaps in the smaller size.
> 
> How do you like the XL size?  Is this mainly your everyday bag?




To be honest, I'm not in love with it. I think it's actually cuter as the regular size and I wish there was a "medium". I'm thinking of bringing it back. The leather is so thin and looks like satin and I'm a little frustrated at the fact that macys has it for 25% off while I paid FP. I do LOVE the cell phone pocket though-- it fit my iphone + lifeproof case. It's also very light!


----------



## phoxxy

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2717255
> 
> Had to bring back my borough for hardware issues and exchanged it for xl smythe! I missed out on Kristin sage and wasn't going to let this one pass me by!




Nice bag. May I ask which borough had hardware issues and what issue specifically?


----------



## phoxxy

Introducing Miss Garnet


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> Introducing Miss Garnet


Booooootful gal. Congrats


----------



## lurkernomore

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2717255
> 
> Had to bring back my borough for hardware issues and exchanged it for xl smythe! I missed out on Kristin sage and wasn't going to let this one pass me by!




the leather looks amazing - enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest, new-to-me finds:
> 
> Black Medium Soho Hobo with the horse and carriage charm, and the cutest red patent agenda case.
> 
> View attachment 2717057
> 
> View attachment 2717059




nice finds! I too have been stalking some of the older styles


----------



## lurkernomore

jayohwhy said:


> To be honest, I'm not in love with it. I think it's actually cuter as the regular size and I wish there was a "medium". I'm thinking of bringing it back. The leather is so thin and looks like satin and I'm a little frustrated at the fact that macys has it for 25% off while I paid FP. I do LOVE the cell phone pocket though-- it fit my iphone + lifeproof case. It's also very light!




oh, saw your first pic...should have read through the thread...sorry that the leather looks better than it really is..but I do love that slouch!


----------



## lurkernomore

phoxxy said:


> Introducing Miss Garnet




love that color! this revel makes me realize my Marielle needs some love!


----------



## Nymeria1

jayohwhy said:


> To be honest, I'm not in love with it. I think it's actually cuter as the regular size and I wish there was a "medium". I'm thinking of bringing it back. The leather is so thin and looks like satin and I'm a little frustrated at the fact that macys has it for 25% off while I paid FP. I do LOVE the cell phone pocket though-- it fit my iphone + lifeproof case. It's also very light!



Thank you for your prompt reply! . I agree that there should be a "medium" size Smythe, since I think the "regular" may be a bit small for me.  (This coming from a large bag Phoebe person)!   . However, I love the look and shape of the regular Smythe, was considering it in the olive color.  I would definitely have to unload a lot of my stuff!  It's interesting that you, among many others, have commented about the Smythe leather.  I would like to think that it's just a different type leather and, hopefully, being Coach, it should hold up.  Time will tell!
Your bag is beautiful though.   FYI:  All Coach at Macy's will be 25% off on August 23;  you can pre-buy the bag now and pick it up on the 23rd!  I know, it's frustrating to pay FP for a bag when a dept. store has a discount).


----------



## phoxxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Booooootful gal. Congrats





lurkernomore said:


> love that color! this revel makes me realize my Marielle needs some love!



Thank you! I love the color and the leather..no words.


----------



## Nymeria1

phoxxy said:


> Introducing Miss Garnet



Beautiful bag; love the color, looks so rich!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> love that color! this revel makes me realize my Marielle needs some love!


I might need to give this some love. Lololol


----------



## ilikesunshine

Nymeria1 said:


> Your bag is beautiful though. FYI: All Coach at Macy's will be 25% off on August 23; you can pre-buy the bag now and pick it up on the 23rd! I know, it's frustrating to pay FP for a bag when a dept. store has a discount).


 
I must not be in the know...how do you know Macy's is having 25% off all Coach?


----------



## flik

ilikesunshine said:


> I must not be in the know...how do you know Macy's is having 25% off all Coach?



It's Macys March of Dimes sharing day. You need to donate $5 at the store & you get a 25% off voucher to use on that day. It's only one day, Saturday, August 23rd. The voucher is good on all Coach. I already did a presale last Sunday.


----------



## jayohwhy

phoxxy said:


> Nice bag. May I ask which borough had hardware issues and what issue specifically?



well i got an alpine moss at the outlet and the hardware had these black spots on it. i thought that it was normal but realized that it's not.


----------



## phoxxy

Nymeria1 said:


> Beautiful bag; love the color, looks so rich!



Thanks. It really is beautiful.


----------



## phoxxy

jayohwhy said:


> well i got an alpine moss at the outlet and the hardware had these black spots on it. i thought that it was normal but realized that it's not.



Got it! Thanks for responding. I was wondering if other Boroughs were having this problem.


----------



## weibandy

flik said:


> It's Macys March of Dimes sharing day. You need to donate $5 at the store & you get a 25% off voucher to use on that day. It's only one day, Saturday, August 23rd. The voucher is good on all Coach. I already did a presale last Sunday.



So helpful!  Thank you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

weibandy said:


> So helpful!  Thank you!!



Just FYI, I was in a Coach boutique today and the manager told me that they will match the Macy's sale on the 23rd.  (No presales in Coach, though.  )   This may vary by store, but it's worth asking about.


----------



## Jaidybug

phoxxy said:


> Introducing Miss Garnet




Gorgeous bag phoxxy, congrats! The Garnet colour looks so rich


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jaidybug said:


> gorgeous bag phoxxy, congrats! The garnet colour looks so rich


+1...


----------



## phoxxy

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous bag phoxxy, congrats! The Garnet colour looks so rich





Thatsmypurse said:


> +1...





Thanks ladies!  The color is rich and the leather is wonderful.


----------



## quinna

Got this gorgeous girl in the mail today!


----------



## phoxxy

quinna said:


> Got this gorgeous girl in the mail today!




Gorgeous!


----------



## arfmsu

quinna said:


> Got this gorgeous girl in the mail today!




This is so pretty! Love the juxtaposition of the softness of the pink next to the texture-rich Python.


----------



## quinna

arfmsu said:


> This is so pretty! Love the juxtaposition of the softness of the pink next to the texture-rich Python.



Thanks! Lovely description, you should write for catalogs.


----------



## quinna

phoxxy said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## arfmsu

quinna said:


> Thanks! Lovely description, you should write for catalogs.




 you are too sweet! Thank you though.

Enjoy your new beauty - hope to see her out and about soon!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

New to me Bronze MSB,!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New to me Bronze MSB,!!



Hubba Hubba!! What a gorgeous gal!!  I LOOOOVE that color. Congrats on your pretty lady!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Got this gorgeous girl in the mail today!




wow! that is a bag that people will notice! enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New to me Bronze MSB,!!




Beautiful! Now what are you going to wear with her?


----------



## lurkernomore

Like many of my co-Coachies, I have been stalking ebay. I have two bags to share...one I have been hunting for for awhile, and one that was not on my radar at all. Both were very poorly listed. 
First pic will be the huge ergo tote. I have it in the pebbly black, but really wanted a brown one. They usually go pretty high if they are in good shape but I found her after searching for a bitI absolutely love this bag!
My second pic is #12684, which is large Soho hobo in saddle. Most of my bags are in pristine condition, and since this bag is broken in, I think it gives it a bit of an edge.


----------



## lurkernomore

and here they are together for reference. I want one more bag, and then I can go back to work

!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

quinna said:


> Got this gorgeous girl in the mail today!


So pretty! Congrats! I love getting goodies in the mail! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New to me Bronze MSB,!!


I luv Bronze! Nice bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lurkernomore said:


> and here they are together for reference. I want one more bag, and then I can go back to work
> 
> !


Luv both of your bags! So classic and timeless!


----------



## lurkernomore

Thatsmypurse said:


> Luv both of your bags! So classic and timeless!



Thanks!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New to me Bronze MSB,!!



Love it, soooo pretty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Love it, soooo pretty



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> I luv Bronze! Nice bag!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> and here they are together for reference. I want one more bag, and then I can go back to work
> 
> !


Lovvvvely


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Beautiful! Now what are you going to wear with her?


Everythang. Lolololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hubba Hubba!! What a gorgeous gal!!  I LOOOOVE that color. Congrats on your pretty lady!


Thanks Boo


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Everythang. Lolololol


That's right! Bronze goes with everything!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvely



Thanks - love that Legacy lining when you open her up!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Everythang. Lolololol




you better post mod shots with that amazing bag!


----------



## quinna

lurkernomore said:


> wow! that is a bag that people will notice! enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

lurkernomore said:


> Like many of my co-Coachies, I have been stalking ebay. I have two bags to share...one I have been hunting for for awhile, and one that was not on my radar at all. Both were very poorly listed.
> First pic will be the huge ergo tote. I have it in the pebbly black, but really wanted a brown one. They usually go pretty high if they are in good shape but I found her after searching for a bitI absolutely love this bag!
> My second pic is #12684, which is large Soho hobo in saddle. Most of my bags are in pristine condition, and since this bag is broken in, I think it gives it a bit of an edge.



Twins on 12684, and I'm carrying mine today!  I love it so much.


----------



## middie girl

lurkernomore said:


> Like many of my co-Coachies, I have been stalking ebay. I have two bags to share...one I have been hunting for for awhile, and one that was not on my radar at all. Both were very poorly listed.
> First pic will be the huge ergo tote. I have it in the pebbly black, but really wanted a brown one. They usually go pretty high if they are in good shape but I found her after searching for a bitI absolutely love this bag!
> My second pic is #12684, which is large Soho hobo in saddle. Most of my bags are in pristine condition, and since this bag is broken in, I think it gives it a bit of an edge.


LOVE both of them! Perfect for fall!!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> Twins on 12684, and I'm carrying mine today!  I love it so much.



I went and found your pics - I like whiskey better than saddle!



middie girl said:


> LOVE both of them! Perfect for fall!!



Thanks - have to decide which one to use first!


----------



## arfmsu

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New to me Bronze MSB,!!



Ooh me likey!


----------



## ecj*waxy

lurkernomore said:


> Like many of my co-Coachies, I have been stalking ebay. I have two bags to share...one I have been hunting for for awhile, and one that was not on my radar at all. Both were very poorly listed.
> First pic will be the huge ergo tote. I have it in the pebbly black, but really wanted a brown one. They usually go pretty high if they are in good shape but I found her after searching for a bitI absolutely love this bag!
> My second pic is #12684, which is large Soho hobo in saddle. Most of my bags are in pristine condition, and since this bag is broken in, I think it gives it a bit of an edge.


Love that Vachetta Ergo...stunning!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

arfmsu said:


> Ooh me likey!


Thnks gal


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New to me Bronze MSB,!!




Lovely!


----------



## Jaidybug

lurkernomore said:


> Like many of my co-Coachies, I have been stalking ebay. I have two bags to share...one I have been hunting for for awhile, and one that was not on my radar at all. Both were very poorly listed.
> First pic will be the huge ergo tote. I have it in the pebbly black, but really wanted a brown one. They usually go pretty high if they are in good shape but I found her after searching for a bitI absolutely love this bag!
> My second pic is #12684, which is large Soho hobo in saddle. Most of my bags are in pristine condition, and since this bag is broken in, I think it gives it a bit of an edge.




Congrats on both, love that Ergo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!


Thnks JB


----------



## rose10

Discovered these at the outlet today, on clearance!! I love me some kisslock action


----------



## KSuzuki

rose10 said:


> Discovered these at the outlet today, on clearance!! I love me some kisslock action



Adorable finds! Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

rose10 said:


> Discovered these at the outlet today, on clearance!! I love me some kisslock action


Well aren't those cuties!


----------



## Caspin22

Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week. 

Fawn:




Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):


----------



## Caspin22

lurkernomore said:


> I went and found your pics - I like whiskey better than saddle!



She definitely sounds like she has more fun that way, doesn't she?


----------



## whateve

rose10 said:


> Discovered these at the outlet today, on clearance!! I love me some kisslock action


Wow! They really are cleaning out the vault! How exciting to find these!


----------



## coachie mama

Canderson22 said:


> Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week.
> 
> Fawn:
> 
> View attachment 2720476
> 
> 
> Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):
> 
> View attachment 2720477




They look great! Been admiring this style for awhile but haven't bit the bullet yet. Looking forward to see your mod pics


----------



## lurkernomore

ecj*waxy said:


> Love that Vachetta Ergo...stunning!!!






Jaidybug said:


> Congrats on both, love that Ergo



Thank you both! I have been lusting after the ergo tote for awhile!


----------



## rose10

KSuzuki said:


> Adorable finds! Congrats!



Thank You!! My first time seeing these..


----------



## WVUdani

Canderson22 said:


> Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week.
> 
> Fawn:
> 
> View attachment 2720476
> 
> 
> Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):
> 
> View attachment 2720477


Enjoy them girl they are the most comfortable bags to carry


----------



## lurkernomore

rose10 said:


> Discovered these at the outlet today, on clearance!! I love me some kisslock action




love these! I have the striped Hamptons anniversary satchel and a few of the coordinating wristlets - all have a kisslock. I think there is a "show me your kisslock" or "share your kisslock love" thread somewhere...


----------



## rose10

BeachBagGal said:


> Well aren't those cuties!



Thank you!! I love the kisslock at the back , thinking they will go with my phoebe in BV and MO..


----------



## rose10

whateve said:


> Wow! They really are cleaning out the vault! How exciting to find these!



These two were the only ones there, my first time seeing these as well...


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week.
> 
> Fawn:
> 
> View attachment 2720476
> 
> 
> Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):
> 
> View attachment 2720477




wow! your collection is getting better every day - enjoy!


----------



## rose10

lurkernomore said:


> love these! I have the striped Hamptons anniversary satchel and a few of the coordinating wristlets - all have a kisslock. I think there is a "show me your kisslock" or "share your kisslock love" thread somewhere...



Thank you!! I sure need to find that thread, I absolutely love anything kisslock!!


----------



## katierose

Canderson22 said:


> Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week.
> 
> Fawn:
> 
> View attachment 2720476
> 
> 
> Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):
> 
> View attachment 2720477



Very pretty! Love that metallic one especially.
These are the best bags, not too big.


----------



## Jenniedel

rose10 said:


> Discovered these at the outlet today, on clearance!! I love me some kisslock action




How cute! Love the red one!


----------



## Jenniedel

Canderson22 said:


> Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week.
> 
> Fawn:
> 
> View attachment 2720476
> 
> 
> Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):
> 
> View attachment 2720477




Beautiful bags! I like the fawn very much. Enjoy!


----------



## happibug

rose10 said:


> Discovered these at the outlet today, on clearance!! I love me some kisslock action


These are so adorable! Love them! Congratulations! 



Canderson22 said:


> Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week.
> 
> Fawn:
> 
> View attachment 2720476
> 
> 
> Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):
> 
> View attachment 2720477


These are both beautiful! I love the Fawn! I *think* gunmetal is the correct color name for the silver, I had this one and loved it! It's a great and very durable metallic. Congrats!


----------



## yellowbernie

rose10 said:


> These two were the only ones there, my first time seeing these as well...


Those are from several years ago, I bought one for my daughter for her Birthday.  Wow, can't believe you found them.


----------



## rose10

happibug said:


> These are so adorable! Love them! Congratulations!
> 
> Thank you!! I had never seen these before, I did not get into coach until sept 2010. They are cute and unique. Thank you again!


----------



## rose10

yellowbernie said:


> Those are from several years ago, I bought one for my daughter for her Birthday.  Wow, can't believe you found them.



Yes, they were on clearance, got them for $29.99 each, thank you!! Was not sure when they were from or limited in number or not.. I do think they are cute though. Thank you!!


----------



## rose10

Jenniedel said:


> How cute! Love the red one!



Thank you!! I do love all the unique elements about them.


----------



## whateve

rose10 said:


> Thank you!! I sure need to find that thread, I absolutely love anything kisslock!!


Me too!

Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-kisslock-thingys-things-that-have-kisslocks-743589.html


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Added another member to my Phoebe Phamily today. Lacquer Blue Phoebe half off at my local Dillards. Happy Dance! 
View attachment 2721078

View attachment 2721085


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Added another member to my Phoebe Phamily today. Lacquer Blue Phoebe half off at my local Dillards. Happy Dance!
> View attachment 2721078
> 
> View attachment 2721085



I love it and want this one : )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> I love it and want this one : )




Thanks!  I've wanted this color in Phoebe since it came out and was hoping to catch it on clearance. Next on my list is something in the Olive Green.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I've wanted this color in Phoebe since it came out and was hoping to catch it on clearance. Next on my list is something in the Olive Green.



So have I, im going to check dillards website and see if they available there


----------



## whateve

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Added another member to my Phoebe Phamily today. Lacquer Blue Phoebe half off at my local Dillards. Happy Dance!
> View attachment 2721078
> 
> View attachment 2721085


That's a beautiful color! Is it similar to Madison cobalt?


----------



## zaara10

Canderson22 said:


> Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week.
> 
> Fawn:
> 
> View attachment 2720476
> 
> 
> Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):
> 
> View attachment 2720477


Lovely! My black baby sage will always be one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Added another member to my Phoebe Phamily today. Lacquer Blue Phoebe half off at my local Dillards. Happy Dance!
> View attachment 2721078
> 
> View attachment 2721085


Love that blue! Enjoy!


----------



## Caspin22

I've regretted selling my Dark Plume Phoebe since the day I let her go, so when I saw Lacquer Blue with silver hw, I knew it was a matter of time before I succumbed. 

Thanks to a heads up from a dear friend, today I picked up LB Pheebs at Dillard's for 50% off, and the matching Skinny wallet at Macy's One Day Dale for 25/25.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Canderson22 said:


> Two new to me Kristin Round Satchels, aka "baby Sages", arrived this week.
> 
> Fawn:
> 
> View attachment 2720476
> 
> 
> Gunmetal/Silver (not sure of the official color name):
> 
> View attachment 2720477




Love the fawn, are these very heavy?


----------



## jenn805

Canderson22 said:


> I've regretted selling my Dark Plume Phoebe since the day I let her go, so when I saw Lacquer Blue with silver hw, I knew it was a matter of time before I succumbed.
> 
> Thanks to a heads up from a dear friend, today I picked up LB Pheebs at Dillard's for 50% off, and the matching Skinny wallet at Macy's One Day Dale for 25/25.
> 
> View attachment 2721152



Is it only in store its 50% off?


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> That's a beautiful color! Is it similar to Madison cobalt?




Similar but I think cobalt is a truer blue and Lacquer Blue has some purple tones. They look much more similar in photos than they do to my eye. Here's some shots side by side. 

In yucky artificial light in my laundry room:




And side by side by a window in more natural light:


----------



## Caspin22

lisa.nickel said:


> Love the fawn, are these very heavy?



A bit heavier than a bag with less hardware...the chain on the straps and the chunky clasp in front definitely add weight, but I don't find them hard to carry.


----------



## Caspin22

jenn805 said:


> Is it only in store its 50% off?



I think so...they're only 30% off on dillards.com.


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> Similar but I think cobalt is a truer blue and LV has some purple tones. They look much more similar in photos than they do to my eye. Here's some shots side by side.
> 
> In yucky artificial light in my laundry room:
> 
> View attachment 2721161
> 
> 
> And side by side by a window in more natural light:
> 
> View attachment 2721162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721164
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721165


Thanks for the gorgeous pictures! I love blue! I think I need more blue in my life.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

whateve said:


> thanks for the gorgeous pictures! I love blue! I think i need more blue in my life.


+1


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> Thanks for the gorgeous pictures! I love blue! I think I need more blue in my life.



Since probably half my bags are either blue or purple, I can safely say that I think everyone needs more blue in their lives!!


----------



## rose10

whateve said:


> Me too!
> 
> Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-kisslock-thingys-things-that-have-kisslocks-743589.html



Thank you for the link!! How adorable is the coin keychain with the pushlock??? LOVE!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

whateve said:


> That's a beautiful color! Is it similar to Madison cobalt?


I agree - the color on this one is amazing.  The saturation reminds me of the brighter colors on some of my MK bags.  



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that blue! Enjoy!


 Thanks!  Blue/teal/aqua and anything in those color families are my favorite.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Canderson22 said:


> I've regretted selling my Dark Plume Phoebe since the day I let her go, so when I saw Lacquer Blue with silver hw, I knew it was a matter of time before I succumbed.
> 
> Thanks to a heads up from a dear friend, today I picked up LB Pheebs at Dillard's for 50% off, and the matching Skinny wallet at Macy's One Day Dale for 25/25.
> 
> View attachment 2721152


 Yay for twins!!  I was so tempted by this one at FP, but I'm so glad I waited.  And very glad I stopped in at my local Dillards today.  I stopped at a different one earlier in the day and they had zero clearance items.  



Canderson22 said:


> Similar but I think cobalt is a truer blue and Lacquer Blue has some purple tones. They look much more similar in photos than they do to my eye. Here's some shots side by side.
> 
> In yucky artificial light in my laundry room:
> 
> View attachment 2721161
> 
> 
> And side by side by a window in more natural light:
> 
> View attachment 2721162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721164
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721165


Great comparison pictures!  In the first one you can really see the purple undertones in the Lacquer Blue.


----------



## jane

Just received this Urbane crossbody today, was a secondhand bargain on Bonanza. I can't find any sign of use. The leather is exquisite! It's small, but I will just use it to hold keys, phone, and medium skinny with cards and cash. So cute and stylish, and the flap zip closure is actually pretty easy to use.


----------



## coachie mama

jane said:


> Just received this Urbane crossbody today, was a secondhand bargain on Bonanza. I can't find any sign of use. The leather is exquisite! It's small, but I will just use it to hold keys, phone, and medium skinny with cards and cash. So cute and stylish, and the flap zip closure is actually pretty easy to use.



wow, that leather is yummy!


----------



## jane

It really is! If anyone here has an urbane bag in fuchsia I would love to know if the leather feels the same. I know dyes can at times make leather less squishy. Anyone?


----------



## WVUdani

Coach Ali Leather hobo in Rosegold for $40. A very comfy carry kind of gal and love the added charm on the zipper pull


----------



## jenn805

WVUdani said:


> Coach Ali Leather hobo in Rosegold for $40. A very comfy carry kind of gal and love the added charm on the zipper pull



Very pretty


----------



## coachie mama

WVUdani said:


> Coach Ali Leather hobo in Rosegold for $40. A very comfy carry kind of gal and love the added charm on the zipper pull



what a deal. so pretty!


----------



## WVUdani

coachie mama said:


> what a deal. so pretty!


Thank you!!


----------



## bagzaddict

jane said:


> Just received this Urbane crossbody today, was a secondhand bargain on Bonanza. I can't find any sign of use. The leather is exquisite! It's small, but I will just use it to hold keys, phone, and medium skinny with cards and cash. So cute and stylish, and the flap zip closure is actually pretty easy to use.



Would you mind posting a pic with your items in it?  Any mod shots? I've been interested in this bag for some time!! Congrats!


----------



## bibliothekarin

Found this Studio Bleecker tote at the outlet over the weekend.  50% off the msrp.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

bibliothekarin said:


> Found this Studio Bleecker tote at the outlet over the weekend.  50% off the msrp.


I saw one at my outlet too this weekend! Nice Bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Here's my Reg. size Borough I got for 50% off...at Von Maur online!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my Reg. size Borough I got for 50% off...at Von Maur online!!


Prudddddy


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks! Was waiting for a good price before I pulled the trigger! Lol...Happy I got a color I really liked! Would still get a mini in Verm...if one presents itself!


----------



## oluchika

Just got my mini christie in olive grey. Love this color olive, it's perfect!
Also received my pre-loved kelsey in grey birch. Once I get my orange spice phoebe, I'm done until black friday and christmas! (I hope)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

oluchika said:


> Just got my mini christie in olive grey. Love this color olive, it's perfect!


Very nice! Love the color and the size of your bag! Enjoy!


----------



## pursecharm

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my Reg. size Borough I got for 50% off...at Von Maur online!!




Love it! I'm partial to the B. Gotta love the zip pulls.


----------



## annpan23

oluchika said:


> Just got my mini christie in olive grey. Love this color olive, it's perfect!
> Also received my pre-loved kelsey in grey birch. Once I get my orange spice phoebe, I'm done until black friday and christmas! (I hope)



Very nice purses! Love them both!


----------



## CatePNW

I got a pair of sunglasses at an outlet store and OMG that ivory clamshell case is HUMONGOUS!  I asked if they had any smaller cases but she said that was the only one they have.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I *finally *got an invite to the FOS sale and quickly  snapped up something I have had my eye on: the Cobalt  legacy duffle kit. I put the tassels and hang tag (with a more  appropriate colored ball chain) on my black Bleecker soft port duffle  and they look ah-mazing!!:




​The strap on the other hand... 
First of the strap is wider than the newer one and it was a snug fit through the buckles. Plus the hardware is silver and it looks weird with the burnished amber. I made a comparison of the straps and I think someone mentioned it before: the newer duffle straps _are _longer than the older ones:



​


----------



## Hipchick69

oluchika said:


> Just got my mini christie in olive grey. Love this color olive, it's perfect!
> 
> Also received my pre-loved kelsey in grey birch. Once I get my orange spice phoebe, I'm done until black friday and christmas! (I hope)




Love the mini christie in the olive grey was it FP?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I *finally *got an invite to the FOS sale and quickly  snapped up something I have had my eye on: the Cobalt  legacy duffle kit. I put the tassels and hang tag (with a more  appropriate colored ball chain) on my black Bleecker soft port duffle  and they look ah-mazing!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The strap on the other hand...
> First of the strap is wider than the newer one and it was a snug fit through the buckles. Plus the hardware is silver and it looks weird with the burnished amber. I made a comparison of the straps and I think someone mentioned it before: the newer duffle straps _are _longer than the older ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Very cool! Looks great!


----------



## oluchika

Hipchick69 said:


> Love the mini christie in the olive grey was it FP?



Yeah, but I'm going to do a price adjustment on Saturday at Macy's for the charity day sale and get 25% off. Hadn't seen it on sale anywhere and figured this was the best time to get it. I just love this color so much that I figured I might end up purchasing something in it at full price. It's the perfect olive shade to me and I'm considering getting the phoebe in olive grey on Saturday, but I've purchased WAY too many bags recently. Still awaiting my first phoebe in orange spice.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

oluchika said:


> Yeah, but I'm going to do a price adjustment on Saturday at Macy's for the charity day sale and get 25% off. Hadn't seen it on sale anywhere and figured this was the best time to get it. I just love this color so much that I figured I might end up purchasing something in it at full price. It's the perfect olive shade to me and I'm considering getting the phoebe in olive grey on Saturday, but I've purchased WAY too many bags recently. Still awaiting my first phoebe in orange spice.


Soon to be bag twins! I have orange spice Phoebe! Really nice...I like mine alot! A great neutral with a little pop ! I'm sure u will love it!


----------



## jenn805

Mini bonded tote
arrived today, I love it
I already cut the tags and used it
 I have 2 more bags that haven't arrived yet, hopefully tomorrow




URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_183145_522.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## bigal

Gorgeous reveals ladies!   

I just added my second Cora to my collection.   Introducing Cora in jade.  Love this fun bright,  but not too bright color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jenn805 said:


> Mini bonded tote
> arrived today, I love it
> I already cut the tags and used it
> I have 2 more bags that haven't arrived yet, hopefully tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_183145_522.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Very pretty..love the color and the different textures and pattern


----------



## Thatsmypurse

bigal said:


> Gorgeous reveals ladies!
> 
> I just added my second Cora to my collection.   Introducing Cora in jade.  Love this fun bright,  but not too bright color!


Nice color! I love the shape of the Cora bags!


----------



## jenn805

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very pretty..love the color and the different textures and pattern



Thanks


----------



## whateve

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I *finally *got an invite to the FOS sale and quickly  snapped up something I have had my eye on: the Cobalt  legacy duffle kit. I put the tassels and hang tag (with a more  appropriate colored ball chain) on my black Bleecker soft port duffle  and they look ah-mazing!!:
> 
> 
> 
> ​The strap on the other hand...
> First of the strap is wider than the newer one and it was a snug fit through the buckles. Plus the hardware is silver and it looks weird with the burnished amber. I made a comparison of the straps and I think someone mentioned it before: the newer duffle straps _are _longer than the older ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I love it! I've done the same thing with my vintage black duffle.


----------



## bigal

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice color! I love the shape of the Cora bags!



Thanks!   Never really thought i would get a duplicate style,  there just so many great bags to choose from.  But i really use my silver one so much.   It's really a great size,  people must like them,  the SA said there are new colors coming out this week.  It's in between the mini Preston and large Preston.


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Mini bonded tote
> arrived today, I love it
> I already cut the tags and used it
> I have 2 more bags that haven't arrived yet, hopefully tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_183145_522.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




That's cute!


----------



## Kmiller_41

oluchika said:


> Just got my mini christie in olive grey. Love this color olive, it's perfect!
> 
> Also received my pre-loved kelsey in grey birch. Once I get my orange spice phoebe, I'm done until black friday and christmas! (I hope)




Love them both! Olive grey is one of my favorites! Congrats


----------



## Kmiller_41

bigal said:


> Gorgeous reveals ladies!
> 
> I just added my second Cora to my collection.   Introducing Cora in jade.  Love this fun bright,  but not too bright color!




So pretty! Love the color.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my Reg. size Borough I got for 50% off...at Von Maur online!!




Great deal! Congrats


----------



## bigal

Kmiller_41 said:


> So pretty! Love the color.



Thanks!


----------



## Kmiller_41

My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.


----------



## bigal

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.
> View attachment 2723714
> View attachment 2723715



Those are gorgeous!  Love the colors and the pebbled texture!


----------



## LauraTracy

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.
> View attachment 2723714
> View attachment 2723715


So cute!  I keep looking at these.  Love the colors you picked.


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> Mini bonded tote
> arrived today, I love it
> I already cut the tags and used it
> I have 2 more bags that haven't arrived yet, hopefully tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_183145_522.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I don't think I've seen this combo before.  That is stunning with the ocelot and the croc in the lighter colors.  Gorgeous!


----------



## jenn805

LauraTracy said:


> I don't think I've seen this combo before.  That is stunning with the ocelot and the croc in the lighter colors.  Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.
> View attachment 2723714
> View attachment 2723715


 

Niceeee colors


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> mini bonded tote
> arrived today, i love it
> i already cut the tags and used it
> i have 2 more bags that haven't arrived yet, hopefully tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> url=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/mobile%20uploads/img_20140818_183145_522.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


 

cuttttie


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> cuttttie



Thanks  :  ) hoping the other bag will arrive today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Thanks  :  ) hoping the other bag will arrive today


Cant wait to see


----------



## iNeedCoffee

bigal said:


> Gorgeous reveals ladies!
> 
> I just added my second Cora to my collection.   Introducing Cora in jade.  Love this fun bright,  but not too bright color!



Bag twins!! AND you captured the color beautifully. I could never get a true representation of it. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## bigal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bag twins!! AND you captured the color beautifully. I could never get a true representation of it. Congrats on your new baby.



Thanks!   Every time i take a picture it comes out turquoise.   So I tweaked the color to show it better.  I'm going to try and outside picture and see if that comes out better.   

Come see the new clubhouse thread i started for our Coras.  They are just too cute not to have a clubhouse thread.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

bigal said:


> Thanks!   Every time i take a picture it comes out turquoise.   So I tweaked the color to show it better.  I'm going to try and outside picture and see if that comes out better.
> 
> Come see the new clubhouse thread i started for our Coras.  They are just too cute not to have a clubhouse thread.



Oh, you clever lady, you!! How smart! And I'll add mine and my daughter's Coras to the club house.


----------



## Kmiller_41

bigal said:


> Those are gorgeous!  Love the colors and the pebbled texture!




Thank you!


----------



## Kmiller_41

LauraTracy said:


> So cute!  I keep looking at these.  Love the colors you picked.




Thanks! I can't decide which to wear first, lol


----------



## Kmiller_41

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Niceeee colors




Thank you! These bags are so cute


----------



## bigal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh, you clever lady, you!! How smart! And I'll add mine and my daughter's Coras to the club house.



Yay!   It will be fun to see both of your Coras!


----------



## LVoeluv

My new mini addiction: Preston & Riley &#128151;&#128092;


----------



## LauraTracy

LVoeluv said:


> My new mini addiction: Preston & Riley &#128151;&#128092;



Love those two prints!


----------



## mrop

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.
> View attachment 2723714
> View attachment 2723715




GORGEOUS!! Love these colors! Would love a mod shot!!


----------



## MKB0925

oluchika said:


> Just got my mini christie in olive grey. Love this color olive, it's perfect!
> Also received my pre-loved kelsey in grey birch. Once I get my orange spice phoebe, I'm done until black friday and christmas! (I hope)



Love the bags..the olive is gorgeous!


----------



## weibandy

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.
> View attachment 2723714
> View attachment 2723715



Love them both!!  Which is your favorite?


----------



## CatePNW

jenn805 said:


> Mini bonded tote
> arrived today, I love it
> I already cut the tags and used it
> I have 2 more bags that haven't arrived yet, hopefully tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_183145_522.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


That's a cute tote!  It's on the FOS today for $179, just ran across it over there.


----------



## Jaidybug

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.
> View attachment 2723714
> View attachment 2723715




Ooh, both are beautiful!


----------



## Kmiller_41

mrop said:


> GORGEOUS!! Love these colors! Would love a mod shot!!



Thanks! I will post some later


----------



## Kmiller_41

weibandy said:


> Love them both!!  Which is your favorite?




I think I'm leaning towards Purple Iris. The color is so pretty and a great pop of color.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Jaidybug said:


> Ooh, both are beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## LVoeluv

LauraTracy said:


> Love those two prints!




Thank you! &#128525;&#128522;
The Riley is super soft yet retain it's structure look, it's my first time getting embossed woven leather though, &#128513;&#128521;


----------



## LvoesBags

LVoeluv said:


> My new mini addiction: Preston & Riley &#128151;&#128092;



Almost twins on the mini preston, mine is the black on black siggy.

These minis are a great size!! Congrats, I love both


----------



## mrop

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thanks! I will post some later




Yay!! Can't wait! We are about the same size so it will give me a good idea!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I picked up this baby last weekend on clearance from the Gaffney, SC outlet.  Madison N/S satchel in indigo lizard embossed leather. Pictures are with and without flash, respectively.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> I picked up this baby last weekend on clearance from the Gaffney, SC outlet.  Madison N/S satchel in indigo lizard embossed leather. Pictures are with and without flash, respectively.


Pruddddddu


----------



## cloudloaf

My mom bought this for me at the outlet as an early birthday present this past weekend. It's my first non-vintage Coach and even though it's a factory bag, I'm over the moon  Peyton Bennett mini satchel in Sand.

I haven't worn her out yet because I wear jeans a lot and am afraid of dye transfer! Does anyone have experience with the Sand color saffiano leather??


----------



## Kmiller_41

mrop said:


> Yay!! Can't wait! We are about the same size so it will give me a good idea!!




Here ya go!


----------



## whateve

CatePNW said:


> That's a cute tote!  It's on the FOS today for $179, just ran across it over there.


I can't find it on FOS!

ETA: I just found it! It didn't show up until I did a search for mini. It didn't show in all handbags. Coach, why do you make things so difficult? I already placed my order. I wonder if I should have gotten this instead of the mini Preston.


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> I picked up this baby last weekend on clearance from the Gaffney, SC outlet.  Madison N/S satchel in indigo lizard embossed leather. Pictures are with and without flash, respectively.


Such a pretty color.  I always like the Madisons.  Congrats!


----------



## LauraTracy

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724042
> View attachment 2724043
> View attachment 2724044
> View attachment 2724045


Adorable!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

LauraTracy said:


> Adorable!!




Thanks LauraTracy


----------



## annpan23

cloudloaf said:


> My mom bought this for me at the outlet as an early birthday present this past weekend. It's my first non-vintage Coach and even though it's a factory bag, I'm over the moon  Peyton Bennett mini satchel in Sand.
> 
> I haven't worn her out yet because I wear jeans a lot and am afraid of dye transfer! Does anyone have experience with the Sand color saffiano leather??



Lovin this embossed logo rather than the round plate..


----------



## annpan23

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724042
> View attachment 2724043
> View attachment 2724044
> View attachment 2724045


This is just too cute!


----------



## Kmiller_41

cloudloaf said:


> My mom bought this for me at the outlet as an early birthday present this past weekend. It's my first non-vintage Coach and even though it's a factory bag, I'm over the moon  Peyton Bennett mini satchel in Sand.
> 
> I haven't worn her out yet because I wear jeans a lot and am afraid of dye transfer! Does anyone have experience with the Sand color saffiano leather??




This is really cute! Love the embossed logo. Congrats


----------



## Kmiller_41

annpan23 said:


> This is just too cute!




Thank you


----------



## vesperholly

cloudloaf said:


> My mom bought this for me at the outlet as an early birthday present this past weekend. It's my first non-vintage Coach and even though it's a factory bag, I'm over the moon  Peyton Bennett mini satchel in Sand.
> 
> I haven't worn her out yet because I wear jeans a lot and am afraid of dye transfer! Does anyone have experience with the Sand color saffiano leather??



I have this same exact bag and didn't have a problem with dye transfer. Even if you do, Magic Eraser will get it right off 

I usually hate flap bags but that Brooklyn is ADORABLE.


----------



## GA Peach

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724042
> View attachment 2724043
> View attachment 2724044
> View attachment 2724045


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> That's a cute tote!  It's on the FOS today for $179, just ran across it over there.



Thanks, I love this bag, I got mine from an outlet charge send $129 plus s/h


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724042
> View attachment 2724043
> View attachment 2724044
> View attachment 2724045



So cute, love the purple


----------



## coachie mama

iNeedCoffee said:


> I picked up this baby last weekend on clearance from the Gaffney, SC outlet.  Madison N/S satchel in indigo lizard embossed leather. Pictures are with and without flash, respectively.



Love the color and texture of this!


----------



## ecj*waxy

oluchika said:


> Just got my mini christie in olive grey. Love this color olive, it's perfect!
> Also received my pre-loved kelsey in grey birch. Once I get my orange spice phoebe, I'm done until black friday and christmas! (I hope)


Oh, that Mini Christie is so cute!  It looks great in the olive grey!  Kelsey is pretty...love grey birch!  Enjoy!



jenn805 said:


> Mini bonded tote
> arrived today, I love it
> I already cut the tags and used it
> I have 2 more bags that haven't arrived yet, hopefully tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_183145_522.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Cute, Cute, Cute!!!  Bag twins!   Love this bag!  Congrats!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddddddu





LauraTracy said:


> Such a pretty color.  I always like the Madisons.  Congrats!





coachie mama said:


> Love the color and texture of this!



Thanks, ladies! 

CM, I looooove the lizard embossed leathers. That's why I also have the Madeline E/W satchel in the beige.


----------



## jenn805

ecj*waxy said:


> Oh, that Mini Christie is so cute!  It looks great in the olive grey!  Kelsey is pretty...love grey birch!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Cute, Cute, Cute!!!  Bag twins!   Love this bag!  Congrats!



Thanks, I went searching for it after I saw your pic of it a while back


----------



## Uthra11

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724042
> View attachment 2724043
> View attachment 2724044
> View attachment 2724045




Omg! It looks amazing on you... I need one. Can you also model the loganberry ?


----------



## ecj*waxy

jenn805 said:


> Thanks, I went searching for it after I saw your pic of it a while back


I'm glad you found one!


----------



## jayohwhy

After all my purse flip-flipping, I've finally found a simple black bag with yummy leather! Say hello to ms. Sullivan!


----------



## Caspin22

jayohwhy said:


> After all my purse flip-flipping, I've finally found a simple black bag with yummy leather! Say hello to ms. Carlyle!
> 
> View attachment 2724411




Isn't this a Sullivan?


----------



## jayohwhy

Canderson22 said:


> Isn't this a Sullivan?




LOL. My bad! I use the excuse that I'm a teacher with my first day of school tomorrow.


----------



## bagenamored

jayohwhy said:


> After all my purse flip-flipping, I've finally found a simple black bag with yummy leather! Say hello to ms. Sullivan!
> 
> View attachment 2724411




Love it!  I hope to get this very bag one day!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Uthra11 said:


> Omg! It looks amazing on you... I need one. Can you also model the loganberry ?




Thank you!


----------



## Hipchick69

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.
> View attachment 2723714
> View attachment 2723715




Love those how do you like them? Are they roomy enough?  I love mini bags I have christie and lex but want Brooklyn in brick or a blue&#128525;


----------



## jenn805

It's here
thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
coral lily


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> coral lily


 

so happy you did a  CHARGE SEND for her !!!!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> so happy you did a  CHARGE SEND for her !!!!



 love it, I wish all the handtags were like the one on this bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> love it, I wish all the handtags were like the one on this bag


 

LOL i didnt even notice the hangtags


----------



## Mariquel

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> coral lily




Totally classy and I love that color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jenn805 said:


> love it, I wish all the handtags were like the one on this bag


Really pretty bag! I love that hangtag too! CFC is the best!


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> 
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> 
> coral lily




So pretty and feminine


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> 
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> 
> coral lily




Forgot to ask was this clearance or 50% off?


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> coral lily


Ooooh, pretty color!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Jaidybug

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> 
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> 
> coral lily




Gorgeous bag, love the colour&#128525;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Forgot to ask was this clearance or 50% off?


50 off


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> 
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> 
> coral lily




Very pretty! Congrats


----------



## ilikesunshine

oluchika said:


> Just got my mini christie in olive grey. Love this color olive, it's perfect!
> Also received my pre-loved kelsey in grey birch. Once I get my orange spice phoebe, I'm done until black friday and christmas! (I hope)


 
Lovin that Kelsey!  I went into a FP store and fell in love with them.  Online doesn't do it justice.


----------



## LVoeluv

LvoesBags said:


> Almost twins on the mini preston, mine is the black on black siggy.
> 
> 
> 
> These minis are a great size!! Congrats, I love both




Thank you! I love the black siggy too but since I already own a few black bags I thought I'll get the light contrast with black siggy, &#128522; I'm thinking of ordering a mini in bright mulberry too, but not much mod shot or even the bag itself so I'm still thinking...


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 50 off




Thanks, I saw one listed on ebay nwt for a reasonable price. I'm still thinking about that woven carrie though this or is beautiful too


----------



## Lurvebags

cloudloaf said:


> My mom bought this for me at the outlet as an early birthday present this past weekend. It's my first non-vintage Coach and even though it's a factory bag, I'm over the moon  Peyton Bennett mini satchel in Sand.
> 
> I haven't worn her out yet because I wear jeans a lot and am afraid of dye transfer! Does anyone have experience with the Sand color saffiano leather??




Love this! So classy. I avoid colour transfer by not wearing light coloured crossbody bags with jeans &#128522; 

I've had colour transfer on a red saffiano, imagine if it were a lighter coloured bag. 

I managed to wipe it off with the Coach leather cleaner.


----------



## jenn805

Thanks to everyone who commented on my lily : )


----------



## iuvcoach

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> coral lily



Very pretty,  congrats! !!


----------



## jenn805

iuvcoach said:


> Very pretty,  congrats! !!



Thanks


----------



## cloudloaf

Lurvebags said:


> Love this! So classy. I avoid colour transfer by not wearing light coloured crossbody bags with jeans &#128522;
> 
> I've had colour transfer on a red saffiano, imagine if it were a lighter coloured bag.
> 
> I managed to wipe it off with the Coach leather cleaner.



Oh man, even on red? Daaaang. I was thinking of buying some Apple guard rain and stain repellent for it but maybe I'll just save her for special occasions or when I'm feeling extra classy.


----------



## love.my.bags

Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather


----------



## coachie mama

iNeedCoffee said:


> CM, I looooove the lizard embossed leathers. That's why I also have the Madeline E/W satchel in the beige.



I like it so much that when i saw an EUC indigo lizard embossed e/w madeline at a good price, i snapped it up!


----------



## coachie mama

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather



oooohhh.. so pretty!


----------



## LauraTracy

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather



I love this print! Gorgeous fall color.  Very pretty!!


----------



## iuvcoach

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather



Gorgeous bag, congrats.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

coachie mama said:


> I like it so much that when i saw an EUC indigo lizard embossed e/w madeline at a good price, i snapped it up!



Oh yay!!! When did you get her?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

jenn805 said:


> It's here
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> coral lily



 Congrats on your newest beauty, Jenn. She's lovely.


----------



## coachie mama

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh yay!!! When did you get her?



just won the auction about 12 hrs ago.. no other bids


----------



## iNeedCoffee

coachie mama said:


> just won the auction about 12 hrs ago.. no other bids



Very cool!! Can't wait to see a reveal of her!


----------



## jenn805

iNeedCoffee said:


> Congrats on your newest beauty, Jenn. She's lovely.



Thank you


----------



## oluchika

ilikesunshine said:


> Lovin that Kelsey!  I went into a FP store and fell in love with them.  Online doesn't do it justice.



Thanks! First time using her last night out to eat with friends. I saw it in person after buying mine and felt great about the choice. My local store also had the larger version and black and I loved that one too.


----------



## cmm62

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather




The color, the leather, the shape - the bag is perfection! Congrats!


----------



## jayohwhy

bagenamored said:


> Love it!  I hope to get this very bag one day!




Thanks! The leather is nice and smooshy and I'm surprised and how much I love the simplicity of it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather


 

sooooo prudddy !!!! She is on my LIST


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather



Absolutely gorgeous. TDF.


----------



## katierose

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather



Gorgeous! I saw this IRL and was very impressed by the quality. Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katierose said:


> Gorgeous! I saw this IRL and was very impressed by the quality. Congrats!


 
Does she seem she will be a lifter???


----------



## katierose

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Does she seem she will be a lifter???



Do you mean the "scales" could lift?
I think they all do that sooner or later, especially where the leather turns sharply or folds. The same with croc, the deeper the embossing the more chance of the edges lifting. I do love croc  though,  so I've learned to live with it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katierose said:


> Do you mean the "scales" could lift?
> I think they all do that sooner or later, especially where the leather turns sharply or folds. The same with croc, the deeper the embossing the more chance of the edges lifting. I do love croc  though,  so I've learned to live with it.


 

Yes - since she would not be an EVERYDAY bag - I think it would take her a while to lift lolol


----------



## pmburk

My brand new Stewardess bag - just received her yesterday.


----------



## quinna

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather



Oh my. Love.


----------



## LauraTracy

pmburk said:


> My brand new Stewardess bag - just received her yesterday.


Love the leather on these bags.  Very nice!


----------



## zaara10

Nothing major here. Just needed a new easy to keep clean swingpack so I picked this Peyton e/w one up on sale at the outlet.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lauratracy said:


> love the leather on these bags.  Very nice!


+1


----------



## Thatsmypurse

zaara10 said:


> Nothing major here. Just needed a new easy to keep clean swingpack so I picked this Peyton e/w one up on sale at the outlet.
> View attachment 2726078


Nice, cute little bag!


----------



## happibug

Kmiller_41 said:


> My new Mini Brooklyn's in Purple Iris and Loganberry.
> View attachment 2723714
> View attachment 2723715


Congrats! I love both of these so much ... it was so hard to decide when I bought mine (brick python). I would have brought them ALL home if I could have!  And it looks adorable on you! 



jenn805 said:


> It's here
> thanks to CFC for helping me get this one
> coral lily


So beautiful! Congratulations! 



love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather


This is beautiful, I love the color and texture! Congratulations!


----------



## jane

Small grey birch phoebe, love it


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> Small grey birch phoebe, love it



Very pretty


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty


+1...love grey!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Best ebay purchase ever!!  Brand new !! Price was crazyyyyyyy gooooood!!!!  
Kristen Elevated tote!!!!  Pale Pink


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best ebay purchase ever!!  Brand new !! Price was crazyyyyyyy gooooood!!!!
> Kristen Elevated tote!!!!  Pale Pink



Love it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Love it


Thanks. So do I. Its realllly new without tags


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best ebay purchase ever!!  Brand new !! Price was crazyyyyyyy gooooood!!!!
> Kristen Elevated tote!!!!  Pale Pink




Love the light pink color!  Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Love the light pink color!  Congrats!


I am soooo happppy with this purchase


----------



## arfmsu

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best ebay purchase ever!!  Brand new !! Price was crazyyyyyyy gooooood!!!!
> 
> Kristen Elevated tote!!!!  Pale Pink




Gorgeous!! I love the color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

arfmsu said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the color.



Thank you


----------



## LauraTracy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best ebay purchase ever!!  Brand new !! Price was crazyyyyyyy gooooood!!!!
> Kristen Elevated tote!!!!  Pale Pink



You know you should really be more excited when you get new stuff.  

I have never seen this one before. Gorgeous color.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LauraTracy said:


> You know you should really be more excited when you get new stuff.
> 
> I have never seen this one before. Gorgeous color.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thanks.!!!


----------



## Vicieux Rose

A holy grail achieved! Madison mini sadie in scarlet!

The red is just divine!


----------



## ralewi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best ebay purchase ever!!  Brand new !! Price was crazyyyyyyy gooooood!!!!
> Kristen Elevated tote!!!!  Pale Pink


pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ralewi said:


> pretty.



Thank you


----------



## ralewi

love.my.bags said:


> Miss Caroline in Python Embossed Leather


love this bag.


----------



## WNYsketch

My factory store clearance pickup today. 

Madison large clutch in two tone python.


----------



## ralewi

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724042
> View attachment 2724043
> View attachment 2724044
> View attachment 2724045


cute love the color


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I met her at a tag sale and couldn't leave her behind.


----------



## LauraTracy

jane said:


> Small grey birch phoebe, love it



My favorite color!



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I met her at a tag sale and couldn't leave her behind.
> View attachment 2727278



Now this rocks!  I love that metallic shimmer.  Cool bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lauratracy said:


> my favorite color!
> 
> 
> 
> Now this rocks!  I love that metallic shimmer.  Cool bag!


+1!


----------



## MKB0925

jane said:


> Small grey birch phoebe, love it



Love this color...congrats! Love small Phoebes!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best ebay purchase ever!!  Brand new !! Price was crazyyyyyyy gooooood!!!!
> Kristen Elevated tote!!!!  Pale Pink



very pretty! ebay is on fire right now!


----------



## lurkernomore

WNYsketch said:


> My factory store clearance pickup today.
> 
> Madison large clutch in two tone python.




I would love to find this at my outlet. I have the pink, it is a great size. Enjoy!


----------



## weibandy

WNYsketch said:


> My factory store clearance pickup today.
> 
> Madison large clutch in two tone python.



Have always admired this bag.  Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> very pretty! ebay is on fire right now!


Fire!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

LauraTracy said:


> My favorite color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this rocks!  I love that metallic shimmer.  Cool bag!







Thatsmypurse said:


> +1!




Thank you ladies! She's a flashy beast, lol!


----------



## mustangchick

My new Taylor in Coral Red.  I love how red it really is!


----------



## bostongirl19

I'm sure it's nothing new to a lot of you but it's new to me! Just arrived: khaki/brown lozenge stripe tote. Not only is it effing beautiful, but it is WICKED spacious. All my stuff is sitting nicely in the little pockets and settled into the bottom of the bag and there's still tons of room for when I need to throw in a pair of flipflops or a cardigan. Absolutely fantastic. 

But the best part? Snagged it for $52 with free shipping on eBay because of a small splatter on the inside bottom corner. What a steal!


----------



## zaara10

WNYsketch said:


> My factory store clearance pickup today.
> 
> Madison large clutch in two tone python.



Oh I love this! Beautiful.


----------



## zaara10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice, cute little bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

mustangchick said:


> My new Taylor in Coral Red.  I love how red it really is!


Nice red color! Cute bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

bostongirl19 said:


> I'm sure it's nothing new to a lot of you but it's new to me! Just arrived: khaki/brown lozenge stripe tote. Not only is it effing beautiful, but it is WICKED spacious. All my stuff is sitting nicely in the little pockets and settled into the bottom of the bag and there's still tons of room for when I need to throw in a pair of flipflops or a cardigan. Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> But the best part? Snagged it for $52 with free shipping on eBay because of a small splatter on the inside bottom corner. What a steal!


Really nice! I missed seeing this one before! Great deal too!


----------



## CatePNW

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I met her at a tag sale and couldn't leave her behind.
> View attachment 2727278



Ooh, I love the metallics, nice find.



mustangchick said:


> My new Taylor in Coral Red.  I love how red it really is!



That's really pretty, love the color.  I saw these when they were featured at the outlet and I loved the one that had a metallic foil finish with tan leather accents.  Something held me back, but I like it every time I see it.


----------



## CatePNW

bostongirl19 said:


> I'm sure it's nothing new to a lot of you but it's new to me! Just arrived: khaki/brown lozenge stripe tote. Not only is it effing beautiful, but it is WICKED spacious. All my stuff is sitting nicely in the little pockets and settled into the bottom of the bag and there's still tons of room for when I need to throw in a pair of flipflops or a cardigan. Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> But the best part? Snagged it for $52 with free shipping on eBay because of a small splatter on the inside bottom corner. What a steal!


That's pretty, and it's one I've never seen before.  I love seeing all the different styles on this forum!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My FOS purchases are home. Black pinnacle Harper, Powder Blue sm. Phoebe,  sm powder blue wristlet and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag. Everything arrived wrapped perfectly and all items are flawless. I also ordered a carnelian duffle kit and put the tassels and hang tag on Harper. I'm so happy everything is in great shape!! I am so in love with Harper and Phoebe! !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best ebay purchase ever!!  Brand new !! Price was crazyyyyyyy gooooood!!!!
> Kristen Elevated tote!!!!  Pale Pink


How did I miss this? Nice!  love that pretty neutral color! Sexy !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS purchases are home. Black pinnacle Harper, Powder Blue sm. Phoebe,  sm powder blue wristlet and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag. Everything arrived wrapped perfectly and all items are flawless. I also ordered a carnelian duffle kit and put the tassels and hang tag on Harper. I'm so happy everything is on great shape!! I am so in love with Harper and Phoebe! !


Love it all


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> How did I miss this? Nice!  love that pretty neutral color! Sexy !


Thanks Boo Boo


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS purchases are home. Black pinnacle Harper, Powder Blue sm. Phoebe,  sm powder blue wristlet and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag. Everything arrived wrapped perfectly and all items are flawless. I also ordered a carnelian duffle kit and put the tassels and hang tag on Harper. I'm so happy everything is on great shape!! I am so in love with Harper and Phoebe! !


Nice FOS haul! Love the red tassels on your Harper! Hot!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks Boo Boo


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS purchases are home. Black pinnacle Harper, Powder Blue sm. Phoebe,  sm powder blue wristlet and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag. Everything arrived wrapped perfectly and all items are flawless. I also ordered a carnelian duffle kit and put the tassels and hang tag on Harper. I'm so happy everything is on great shape!! I am so in love with Harper and Phoebe! !



Love that Harper too and her tassel.  :thumbup:


----------



## jenn805

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS purchases are home. Black pinnacle Harper, Powder Blue sm. Phoebe,  sm powder blue wristlet and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag. Everything arrived wrapped perfectly and all items are flawless. I also ordered a carnelian duffle kit and put the tassels and hang tag on Harper. I'm so happy everything is on great shape!! I am so in love with Harper and Phoebe! !



Love everything, I can't wait till my pb phoebe arrives


----------



## mustangchick

I tried to quote but it didn't work.


Thanks.  I couldn't resist for the price.  I love the Metallic Foil Finish as well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS purchases are home. Black pinnacle Harper, Powder Blue sm. Phoebe,  sm powder blue wristlet and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag. Everything arrived wrapped perfectly and all items are flawless. I also ordered a carnelian duffle kit and put the tassels and hang tag on Harper. I'm so happy everything is on great shape!! I am so in love with Harper and Phoebe! !


Love all your new goodies! Does the Harper come with a mirror inside?!?! How fun! The lining looks a beautiful blue? I love the pop of color with tassels-fun!


----------



## CatePNW

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS purchases are home. Black pinnacle Harper, Powder Blue sm. Phoebe,  sm powder blue wristlet and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag. Everything arrived wrapped perfectly and all items are flawless. I also ordered a carnelian duffle kit and put the tassels and hang tag on Harper. I'm so happy everything is on great shape!! I am so in love with Harper and Phoebe! !


Such pretty packages!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it all


Thanks, lady!!


Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice FOS haul! Love the red tassels on your Harper! Hot!


Thanks!! She just looked naked without tassels....she's a Legacy bag...she should have tassels, right? 


LauraTracy said:


> Love that Harper too and her tassel.  :thumbup:


 thanks, Laura!!! 


jenn805 said:


> Love everything, I can't wait till my pb phoebe arrives


You will love her, Jenn. She's a gorgeous shade of pastel blue. 


BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your new goodies! Does the Harper come with a mirror inside?!?! How fun! The lining looks a beautiful blue? I love the pop of color with tassels-fun!


Thank you!! Yes, Harper comes with a mirror and her insides are a pretty purplish blue cotton fabric. One of my favorite details is the lining.


CatePNW said:


> Such pretty packages!



Thank you, Cate!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks, lady!!
> 
> Thanks!! She just looked naked without tassels....she's a Legacy bag...she should have tassels, right?
> 
> thanks, Laura!!!
> 
> You will love her, Jenn. She's a gorgeous shade of pastel blue.
> 
> Thank you!! Yes, Harper comes with a mirror and her insides are a pretty purplish blue cotton fabric. One of my favorite details is the lining.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Cate!


Yes!!! 100%! Legacy=Tassels in my mind! I have a few Legacy bags!, I love my tassels! Lol


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes!!! 100%! Legacy=Tassels in my mind! I have a few Legacy bags!, I love my tassels! Lol



I am up to 2 Legacy bags now. I totally missed the boat on the 2012 pieces and am regretting it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iNeedCoffee said:


> I am up to 2 Legacy bags now. I totally missed the boat on the 2012 pieces and am regretting it.


I got mine last summer when they hit the outlets! Lol..I don't buy at FP store. I have 4 Legacy..2 Wiilis, 1 Mini tanner and 1 penny purse! Couldn't resist the tassels and colors in Legacy line! Love your Legacy pic! Enjoy!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I met her at a tag sale and couldn't leave her behind.
> View attachment 2727278



Cute! This is one of the 2009 Cricket collection bags, if I'm not mistaken ( though maybe I am, so grain of salt advised!). Love the details on this one, particularly its shape.


----------



## phoxxy

I recently returned from a Coach hiatus and picked up a few things this summer.

Mini Lemon Preston and Love Red Kylie from Dillard's sale thanks to my sister.


----------



## phoxxy

Cosmetic cases and universal case from Dillard's sale


----------



## phoxxy

I regretted not getting this bag and thought she was long gone.  My heart  skipped a beat when I saw her in CFC09's spy pics. Thanks, girl.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> I regretted not getting this bag and thought she was long gone.  My heart  skipped a beat when I saw her in CFC09's spy pics. Thanks, girl.
> 
> View attachment 2727944


WE know how to GETTER DONE. Congrats Sistah!!!!!


----------



## phoxxy

I haven't checked FOS in a while, especially with what appeared to be the same old stuff appearing in each sale. Remember the halfcalf bag that wouldn't go away? For some reason, I woke up and checked FOS and it paid off.

Black studded MT


----------



## LauraTracy

phoxxy said:


> I recently returned from a Coach hiatus and picked up a few things this summer.
> 
> Mini Lemon Preston and Love Red Kylie from Dillard's sale thanks to my sister.
> 
> View attachment 2727940



Wow, when you come back you go big.  Congrats on everything! This lemon P was always one of my favorites.


----------



## phoxxy

I really wanted the navy Sophia, but with the horse and carriage. The one on FOS was pictured without it. I started looking for pictures of this bag, but was unable to locate any without the horse and carriage. Since it was listed among all the other "reserve" products, I decided to take a chance and hope for the best. Well, I received the best. 

Navy Gathered Sophia pictured with my recent Dillard's sale wallet find


----------



## jenn805

phoxxy said:


> I haven't checked FOS in a while, especially with what appeared to be the same old stuff appearing in each sale. Remember the halfcalf bag that wouldn't go away? For some reason, I woke up and checked FOS and it paid off.
> 
> Black studded MT
> View attachment 2727950



Love it, it was sold out by the time I realized there was a sale


----------



## jenn805

phoxxy said:


> I regretted not getting this bag and thought she was long gone.  My heart  skipped a beat when I saw her in CFC09's spy pics. Thanks, girl.
> 
> View attachment 2727944



BEAUTIFUL


----------



## jenn805

phoxxy said:


> I recently returned from a Coach hiatus and picked up a few things this summer.
> 
> Mini Lemon Preston and Love Red Kylie from Dillard's sale thanks to my sister.
> 
> View attachment 2727940



Love both, I have a yellow mini p


----------



## coachie mama

phoxxy said:


> I really wanted the navy Sophia, but with the horse and carriage. The one on FOS was pictured without it. I started looking for pictures of this bag, but was unable to locate any without the horse and carriage. Since it was listed among all the other "reserve" products, I decided to take a chance and hope for the best. Well, I received the best.
> 
> Navy Gathered Sophia pictured with my recent Dillard's sale wallet find
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727956




Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> I really wanted the navy Sophia, but with the horse and carriage. The one on FOS was pictured without it. I started looking for pictures of this bag, but was unable to locate any without the horse and carriage. Since it was listed among all the other "reserve" products, I decided to take a chance and hope for the best. Well, I received the best.
> 
> Navy Gathered Sophia pictured with my recent Dillard's sale wallet find
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727956


Booooooyah


----------



## BeachBagGal

phoxxy said:


> I recently returned from a Coach hiatus and picked up a few things this summer.
> 
> Mini Lemon Preston and Love Red Kylie from Dillard's sale thanks to my sister.
> 
> View attachment 2727940


Ooo loving those colors!


----------



## happibug

Teal Rhyder satchel just arrived!


----------



## mrop

happibug said:


> Teal Rhyder satchel just arrived!
> View attachment 2728149
> View attachment 2728150
> View attachment 2728151




Gorgeous!!! What do you think of the leather?? Love your feathers! )


----------



## zaara10

jenn805 said:


> Love it, it was sold out by the time I realized there was a sale



Same here  darn vacation got in the way


----------



## crazyforcoach09

happibug said:


> Teal Rhyder satchel just arrived!
> View attachment 2728149
> View attachment 2728150
> View attachment 2728151


Congrats. Great color


----------



## BeachBagGal

happibug said:


> Teal Rhyder satchel just arrived!
> View attachment 2728149
> View attachment 2728150
> View attachment 2728151


Gorgeous! Looks great on you! LOVE that color!


----------



## LauraTracy

happibug said:


> Teal Rhyder satchel just arrived!
> View attachment 2728149
> View attachment 2728150
> View attachment 2728151



Very pretty! Love this bag in this color.


----------



## Hipchick69

Vicieux Rose said:


> A holy grail achieved! Madison mini sadie in scarlet!
> 
> The red is just divine!



I love mine just dont have the long Strap:rain::cry:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

phoxxy said:


> I really wanted the navy Sophia, but with the horse and carriage. The one on FOS was pictured without it. I started looking for pictures of this bag, but was unable to locate any without the horse and carriage. Since it was listed among all the other "reserve" products, I decided to take a chance and hope for the best. Well, I received the best.
> 
> Navy Gathered Sophia pictured with my recent Dillard's sale wallet find
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727956


Love it! By the time I logged on to the sale...this beauty was gone! So jealous! What r the odds of it showing up in the next sale? Slim to none? Lol


----------



## Stazerd

Trying to break my habit of buying slouchy bags.  FP store price matched macys today, 25 % off!!  Yay!!
Brooklyn in Olive with Gold Hardware


----------



## Stazerd

Another view of Brooklyn


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Stazerd said:


> Trying to break my habit of buying slouchy bags.  FP store price matched macys today, 25 % off!!  Yay!!
> Brooklyn in Olive with Gold Hardware


Sooooo cute. Saw these today at Macys


----------



## LauraTracy

Stazerd said:


> Trying to break my habit of buying slouchy bags.  FP store price matched macys today, 25 % off!!  Yay!!
> Brooklyn in Olive with Gold Hardware



Congratulations!!


----------



## Binx8106

Stazerd said:


> Another view of Brooklyn



Congrats on your new bag, she's a beauty! I really like the olive color in this style.


----------



## Hipchick69

Stazerd said:


> Another view of Brooklyn




Is tis the mini or full size?


----------



## Stazerd

Hipchick69 said:


> Is tis the mini or full size?



Full size


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Stazerd said:


> Trying to break my habit of buying slouchy bags.  FP store price matched macys today, 25 % off!!  Yay!!
> Brooklyn in Olive with Gold Hardware


Beautiful Bag! Love it! I'm the opposite, Ilove structure and most of my bags are structured bags, a few semi- slouchy..lol


----------



## Hipchick69

Stazerd said:


> Full size




Oh I am mini person, love the bags & colors but already have purple bleecker looking for olive or fatigue in mini


----------



## oluchika

My camel Sadie from the outlet sale


----------



## Caspin22

Finally hopped on the Borough train with my Soft B in Earth. Picked this up at Macy's today with the Shop for a Cause 25% off coupon.


----------



## CatePNW

Stazerd said:


> Trying to break my habit of buying slouchy bags.  FP store price matched macys today, 25 % off!!  Yay!!
> Brooklyn in Olive with Gold Hardware


Very pretty!  I played with the mini version in that bright purple at Macy's yesterday.  It's nice, but just a tad small.  I bet yours is a great size.


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> Finally hopped on the Borough train with my Soft B in Earth. Picked this up at Macy's today with the Shop for a Cause 25% off coupon.
> 
> View attachment 2728609



So pretty! I fondled the retro color block myself today.  One day I'll be a B girl.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's a little something that followed me home from Dillards today. After the 50/40 clearance this cutie was $47. She was too cute to leave at the store. A couple of other bags followed me home too, but I'll have to share them on the Non Coach thread. It was a good clearance day, lol. 

Mini Preston:
View attachment 2728733


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Here are some Coach Bags I have recently acquired or are new and I have not used them as of yet.   

Black Madeline, White Borough Bag, Legacy Leather Chelsea Carryall in Robin's Egg Blue.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Here are some Coach Bags I have recently acquired or are new and I have not used them as of yet.
> 
> Black Madeline, White Borough Bag, Legacy Leather Chelsea Carryall in Robin's Egg Blue.


 
Be careful with the Robin's Egg.  The handles with the outside pocket get scratched when the handles fold down from the outside pocket.  Hopefully you won't have that problem.  I had a new one shipped from JAX.  The new one came with a little scratch on one handle but it's small, I decided to keep it because there weren't anymore available.  How long ago did you get it?


----------



## Coconut lover

phoxxy said:


> I haven't checked FOS in a while, especially with what appeared to be the same old stuff appearing in each sale. Remember the halfcalf bag that wouldn't go away? For some reason, I woke up and checked FOS and it paid off.
> 
> Black studded MT



Great new collection, this is my favorite


----------



## whateve

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a little something that followed me home from Dillards today. After the 50/40 clearance this cutie was $47. She was too cute to leave at the store. A couple of other bags followed me home too, but I'll have to share them on the Non Coach thread. It was a good clearance day, lol.
> 
> Mini Preston:
> View attachment 2728733


Wow, what an amazing price! It's so cute too! Are the pricers there crazy or what?


----------



## LauraTracy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a little something that followed me home from Dillards today. After the 50/40 clearance this cutie was $47. She was too cute to leave at the store. A couple of other bags followed me home too, but I'll have to share them on the Non Coach thread. It was a good clearance day, lol.
> 
> Mini Preston:
> View attachment 2728733



Love this! Don't think I've seen this color before.






Pink Bon Bon said:


> Here are some Coach Bags I have recently acquired or are new and I have not used them as of yet.
> 
> Black Madeline, White Borough Bag, Legacy Leather Chelsea Carryall in Robin's Egg Blue.



That Chelsea is gorgeous!


----------



## happibug

mrop said:


> Gorgeous!!! What do you think of the leather?? Love your feathers! )


Thank you! I like the leather. It feels about the same weight as the leather on my Carlyle, which I also really like - though a little more pebbly / textured; still not as textured and thick as a Phoebe. I think it works well for the style. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. Great color





BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! Looks great on you! LOVE that color!





LauraTracy said:


> Very pretty! Love this bag in this color.


Thank you all so much!


----------



## happibug

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS purchases are home. Black pinnacle Harper, Powder Blue sm. Phoebe,  sm powder blue wristlet and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag. Everything arrived wrapped perfectly and all items are flawless. I also ordered a carnelian duffle kit and put the tassels and hang tag on Harper. I'm so happy everything is in great shape!! I am so in love with Harper and Phoebe! !


I love that red tassel on your Harper! Looks so great! Congrats on everything!



phoxxy said:


> I really wanted the navy Sophia, but with the horse and carriage. The one on FOS was pictured without it. I started looking for pictures of this bag, but was unable to locate any without the horse and carriage. Since it was listed among all the other "reserve" products, I decided to take a chance and hope for the best. Well, I received the best.
> 
> Navy Gathered Sophia pictured with my recent Dillard's sale wallet find
> View attachment 2727956


I'm so glad you got the horse and carriage one! What a beautiful bag!



Stazerd said:


> Trying to break my habit of buying slouchy bags.  FP store price matched macys today, 25 % off!!  Yay!!
> Brooklyn in Olive with Gold Hardware


I love the Brooklyns! Congrats! And that's great Coach price matched the Macy's sale!


----------



## jelly-baby

I've bought my first Coach today - a lovely gathered leather Lindsey satchel from the Bicester outlet.  Reduced from £575 to £229 and also got an Amex deal of 15% off so it cost £195.  I love the gathered leather and purple interior.


----------



## jenn805

jelly-baby said:


> I've bought my first Coach today - a lovely gathered leather Lindsey satchel from the Bicester outlet.  Reduced from £575 to £229 and also got an Amex deal of 15% off so it cost £195.  I love the gathered leather and purple interior.



Very pretty, what a great find


----------



## LauraTracy

jelly-baby said:


> I've bought my first Coach today - a lovely gathered leather Lindsey satchel from the Bicester outlet.  Reduced from £575 to £229 and also got an Amex deal of 15% off so it cost £195.  I love the gathered leather and purple interior.



I love these bags.  So pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

whateve said:


> Wow, what an amazing price! It's so cute too! Are the pricers there crazy or what?


I know!  No way was I leaving her behind for that price!  I have a couple of the larger Prestons, but not a mini.  And now I do, lol.  This was sitting on a shelf behind the register and not in the clearance case (which was empty except for some phone cases), so I asked about it.  I'm glad I did.



LauraTracy said:


> *Love this! Don't think I've seen this color before.*
> 
> That Chelsea is gorgeous!


 
Thanks!  I like the contrast of the bag colors and the trim colors.  Seems so cheerful to me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Again, I'm way behind on reading and commenting on all of the gorgeous bags everyone is getting.

There are some seriously beautiful bags coming home with y'all.  I love them all!


----------



## pink sapphire

jelly-baby said:


> I've bought my first Coach today - a lovely gathered leather Lindsey satchel from the Bicester outlet.  Reduced from £575 to £229 and also got an Amex deal of 15% off so it cost £195.  I love the gathered leather and purple interior.



Does the Bicester outlet have a lot of   bags from retail stores my sister lives in London but shopped for her Linsey here 2 yrs ago she got Auberguine


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

ilikesunshine said:


> Be careful with the Robin's Egg.  The handles with the outside pocket get scratched when the handles fold down from the outside pocket.  Hopefully you won't have that problem.  I had a new one shipped from JAX.  The new one came with a little scratch on one handle but it's small, I decided to keep it because there weren't anymore available.  How long ago did you get it?




Hi,

Thanks for the info about the Robin's Egg.   I actually got the Black Madeline back in January of this year and the Robin's Egg last November.   The Robin's Egg still had the protective wrapping on the handles as of yesterday.   I just took them off for the picture.   I will keep and eye out for what you mentioned.   Thanks.


----------



## jelly-baby

pink sapphire said:


> Does the Bicester outlet have a lot of   bags from retail stores my sister lives in London but shopped for her Linsey here 2 yrs ago she got Auberguine



I'm not sure to be honest, I don't know much about Coach at all.  I know the Kors outlet in Bicester has mostly (probably 95%) stock that is made for outlet.  I am not clued-up enough on Coach to know the difference.  I am assuming my Lindsey is made for outlet as I see it is a very old style and my logo does not show the little horse and carriage picture.  

Is there an easy way to spot the difference?


----------



## Jaidybug

Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729319


Wowow. Congrats JB


----------



## LauraTracy

Jaidybug said:


> Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729319



Gorgeous green!


----------



## whateve

Jaidybug said:


> Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729319


Ooh, this color is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

jelly-baby said:


> I'm not sure to be honest, I don't know much about Coach at all.  I know the Kors outlet in Bicester has mostly (probably 95%) stock that is made for outlet.  I am not clued-up enough on Coach to know the difference.  I am assuming my Lindsey is made for outlet as I see it is a very old style and my logo does not show the little horse and carriage picture.
> 
> Is there an easy way to spot the difference?


On the creed inside the bag, the number after the dash starts with a F if it was made for factory. Other than that, you just have to know your styles. In American stores, usually the deletes (things from full price stores) are displayed together. Usually, you'll see a lot more stock of the things made for factory, so if they have a display of all the same style with several colors and a quantity of each, then the style is probably a made for factory style. Almost always, the things near the front of the store are made for factory.


----------



## CDu MT

my friend has an orange one also beautiful!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Jaidybug said:


> Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729319




Great color


----------



## Mariquel

Jaidybug said:


> Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729319



Great hunting, Jaidybug; that's a gorgeous color!


----------



## iuvcoach

Jaidybug said:


> Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729319



Congrats JB, love the color!!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Brindle Mini Duffle, love the hw w this color.


----------



## Jaidybug

Thanks cforc, LauraTracy, whateve, lisa.nickle, Mariquel and iuvcoach! (Sorry I can't multi quote anymore since I upgraded app)&#128522;


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Brindle Mini Duffle, love the hw w this color.




Very pretty, love the color. Congrats!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info about the Robin's Egg. I actually got the Black Madeline back in January of this year and the Robin's Egg last November. The Robin's Egg still had the protective wrapping on the handles as of yesterday. I just took them off for the picture. I will keep and eye out for what you mentioned. Thanks.


 
You're welcome.  I got mine around that timeframe.  It was perfect and within 2 days...it was scratched up.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Brindle Mini Duffle, love the hw w this color.


 

Congrats ladybug - love love the color!!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

iuvcoach said:


> Brindle Mini Duffle, love the hw w this color.


I saw these in store over the weekend.  They are too cute!


----------



## Kdisaster

Jaidybug said:


> Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729319




Oooh!! Really pretty D!!


----------



## abwd

jelly-baby said:


> I've bought my first Coach today - a lovely gathered leather Lindsey satchel from the Bicester outlet.  Reduced from £575 to £229 and also got an Amex deal of 15% off so it cost £195.  I love the gathered leather and purple interior.




Awesome!! *googly eyes* over that lining. Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

Jaidybug said:


> Very pretty, love the color. Congrats!











crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats ladybug - love love the color!!!!











LauraTracy said:


> I saw these in store over the weekend.  They are too cute!



Thanks ladies, I am loving how light weight this bag is.


----------



## Jaidybug

Kdisaster said:


> Oooh!! Really pretty D!!




Thanks so much K! &#128522;


----------



## ecj*waxy

Jaidybug said:


> Loving everyone's reveals, congrats ladies! Just had to share my new to me bag, I knew it existed but could never find one until now. Alexandra in Kelly green (at least I think that's the color name, please correct me if I am wrong)&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729319


Beautiful...this color is so eye catching!  Congrats!



iuvcoach said:


> Brindle Mini Duffle, love the hw w this color.


Me, too...love the brindle/hw combination!  What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful...this color is so eye catching!  Congrats!
> 
> Me, too...love the brindle/hw combination!  What a cutie! Congrats!




Thank you, I love beautiful green bags&#128512;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iuvcoach said:


> Brindle Mini Duffle, love the hw w this color.


So nice! Awesome color!


----------



## middie girl

iuvcoach said:


> Brindle Mini Duffle, love the hw w this color.


Love this little beauty! I carried my mini British Tan duffel from Macy's today for seaside lunch with the girls. It was perfect.


----------



## iuvcoach

ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful...this color is so eye catching!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Me, too...love the brindle/hw combination!  What a cutie! Congrats!



Thanks lady!!!







Thatsmypurse said:


> So nice! Awesome color!






Thanks!!!!




middie girl said:


> Love this little beauty! I carried my mini British Tan duffel from Macy's today for seaside lunch with the girls. It was perfect.



Thank you, it is the perfect bag for running around.


----------



## CatePNW

Posting for Harley 77 her Courtenay Periwinkle and Mini Brooklynn for color reference, beautiful bags!


----------



## Sarah03

CatePNW said:


> Posting for Harley 77 her Courtenay Periwinkle and Mini Brooklynn for color reference, beautiful bags!
> 
> View attachment 2730889
> View attachment 2730890
> View attachment 2730891
> View attachment 2730892




Love it!!


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> Posting for Harley 77 her Courtenay Periwinkle and Mini Brooklynn for color reference, beautiful bags!
> 
> View attachment 2730889
> View attachment 2730890
> View attachment 2730891
> View attachment 2730892



Love both colors


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> Posting for Harley 77 her Courtenay Periwinkle and Mini Brooklynn for color reference, beautiful bags!
> 
> View attachment 2730889
> View attachment 2730890
> View attachment 2730891
> View attachment 2730892


So pretty! Love the Courtenay bags! It looks great in that color!


----------



## FashionNewby14

CatePNW said:


> Posting for Harley 77 her Courtenay Periwinkle and Mini Brooklynn for color reference, beautiful bags!
> 
> View attachment 2730889
> View attachment 2730890
> View attachment 2730891
> View attachment 2730892




The Courtenay is beautiful...I have never really looked at her before....now I will!!


----------



## MaryBel

My 3 new babies


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies


Congrats GF


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats GF





Thanks!


----------



## Jaidybug

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies




What a haul! Love them, congrats!!!


----------



## abwd

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies




Wow!!! Congrats! That is like the triplet lottery!!  All of them are gorgeous. You have such great tastes.


----------



## abwd

CatePNW said:


> Posting for Harley 77 her Courtenay Periwinkle and Mini Brooklynn for color reference, beautiful bags!
> 
> View attachment 2730889
> View attachment 2730890
> View attachment 2730891
> View attachment 2730892




Love that periwinkle color.  Congrats.


----------



## ecj*waxy

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies


What beautiful babies!   I especially like the Colorblock Borough! Enjoy!


----------



## Mariquel

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies



Great choices!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies


3 words, or should I say sounds?  for your 3 bags....Ooh, Laa, Laa!!!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies


Wow, nice haul!


----------



## MKB0925

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies



All are so pretty...congrats!


----------



## LauraTracy

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies


Wow, you like blue!  And very pretty shades of it.  Congratulations!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies



They are absolutely beautiful! Twins in phoebe!


----------



## MaryBel

Jaidybug said:


> What a haul! Love them, congrats!!!




Thanks!



abwd said:


> Wow!!! Congrats! That is like the triplet lottery!!  All of them are gorgeous. You have such great tastes.




Thank you!




ecj*waxy said:


> What beautiful babies!  I especially like the Colorblock Borough! Enjoy!




Thanks! I love the embossing in that one!




Mariquel said:


> Great choices!




Thanks!




Thatsmypurse said:


> 3 words, or should I say sounds? for your 3 bags....Ooh, Laa, Laa!!!




Ooh, Laa, Laa! I love it! Thanks!




CatePNW said:


> Wow, nice haul!




Thanks Cate!




MKB0925 said:


> All are so pretty...congrats!




Thanks!




LauraTracy said:


> Wow, you like blue!  And very pretty shades of it.  Congratulations!!




Thanks! I do, it's my favorite color!



Harley77 said:


> They are absolutely beautiful! Twins in phoebe!





Thanks! Isn't this color gorgeous? I knew I had to get her when I saw this color. I wished they would have make it in the large size too.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Where did you find the chambray borough?


----------



## MaryBel

ladylightkeeper said:


> Where did you find the chambray borough?




Dillards


----------



## pink sapphire

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies



Congrats 3 beautys.


----------



## MaryBel

pink sapphire said:


> Congrats 3 beautys.




Thank you!


----------



## soonergirl

Well after buying and returning at FP I couldn't resist $206 at the outlet. So here she is again  and now she goes in storage until next summer.


----------



## jenn805

soonergirl said:


> Well after buying and returning at FP I couldn't resist $206 at the outlet. So here she is again  and now she goes in storage until next summer.
> 
> View attachment 2733688



Cute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies




Beautiful!  Congrats!  Twins on Phoebe.


----------



## CoachVB

soonergirl said:


> Well after buying and returning at FP I couldn't resist $206 at the outlet. So here she is again  and now she goes in storage until next summer.
> 
> View attachment 2733688



Pretty!  What is the name please?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My latest eBay find arrived today.  Patent Purple Soho Hobo. Or Miss Grapelicious, as I call her.  
View attachment 2733795

View attachment 2733798


----------



## MaryBel

soonergirl said:


> Well after buying and returning at FP I couldn't resist $206 at the outlet. So here she is again  and now she goes in storage until next summer.
> 
> View attachment 2733688





She's so pretty! I wish she was bigger!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!  Twins on Phoebe.





Thanks! 
I remember your reveal! It made me wish that I had a dillards so I don't have to wait a week until it gets delivered here!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My latest eBay find arrived today.  Patent Purple Soho Hobo. Or Miss Grapelicious, as I call her.
> View attachment 2733795
> 
> View attachment 2733798





Miss Grapelicious is sure delicious! 
Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

soonergirl said:


> Well after buying and returning at FP I couldn't resist $206 at the outlet. So here she is again  and now she goes in storage until next summer.
> 
> View attachment 2733688


That one is so pretty, love the bright white and that hot pink.  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> My latest eBay find arrived today.  Patent Purple Soho Hobo. Or Miss Grapelicious, as I call her.
> View attachment 2733795
> 
> View attachment 2733798


Nice find, I love the shine!


----------



## CeeBe

CoachVB said:


> Pretty!  What is the name please?




It's a madison Georgie. I think the style # is 30116 &#128522;


----------



## coachie mama

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My latest eBay find arrived today.  Patent Purple Soho Hobo. Or Miss Grapelicious, as I call her.
> View attachment 2733795
> 
> View attachment 2733798



beautiful!


----------



## CoachVB

CeeBe said:


> It's a madison Georgie. I think the style # is 30116 &#128522;



Ah, thank you.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My latest eBay find arrived today.  Patent Purple Soho Hobo. Or Miss Grapelicious, as I call her.
> View attachment 2733795
> 
> View attachment 2733798



Very pretty, love the color


----------



## lisa.nickel

Hg bag for me, I found this one at petaluma outlet for 75% off clearance due to a small pen mark on the side. Out the door with tax she was $174.50. I'm so happy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Hg bag for me, I found this one at petaluma outlet for 75% off clearance due to a small pen mark on the side. Out the door with tax she was $174.50. I'm so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734294
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734296


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats!!!!!




Thanks, did you get lily?


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My latest eBay find arrived today.  Patent Purple Soho Hobo. Or Miss Grapelicious, as I call her.
> View attachment 2733795
> 
> View attachment 2733798




Stunning, I love the hangtag


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> My 3 new babies




Beautiful, I love the chambray borough


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Thanks, did you get lily?


On hold with a few others


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> On hold with a few others




Sent you a pm, was the price $400 or $300 after discount?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Sent you a pm, was the price $400 or $300 after discount?


Sent u message


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> sent you a pm, was the price $400 or $300 after discount?


$400


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> Hg bag for me, I found this one at petaluma outlet for 75% off clearance due to a small pen mark on the side. Out the door with tax she was $174.50. I'm so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734294
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734296



Beautiful. What a great price


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

LauraTracy said:


> Love this! Don't think I've seen this color before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Chelsea is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## jenn805

Just arrived
mini studded duffle


----------



## mrop

[ QUOTE=jenn805;27318673]Just arrived

mini studded duffle









[/QUOTE]

Love love!! So cute!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Just arrived
> 
> mini studded duffle




Love it! Congrats!!


----------



## LauraTracy

soonergirl said:


> Well after buying and returning at FP I couldn't resist $206 at the outlet. So here she is again  and now she goes in storage until next summer.
> 
> View attachment 2733688



Georgie!!  I love her in edgepaint.  Congratulations!!


----------



## LauraTracy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My latest eBay find arrived today.  Patent Purple Soho Hobo. Or Miss Grapelicious, as I call her.
> View attachment 2733795
> 
> View attachment 2733798



Love that color!  Grapelicious she is!


----------



## LauraTracy

lisa.nickel said:


> Hg bag for me, I found this one at petaluma outlet for 75% off clearance due to a small pen mark on the side. Out the door with tax she was $174.50. I'm so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734294
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734296



I love her detail and that pen mark.  What pen mark?    Very nice!!


----------



## LauraTracy

jenn805 said:


> Just arrived
> mini studded duffle



Stud Mini D!  I have not seen this.  Love that!!  It's like Stud P's big bro.  That color is gorgeous with the studs. This one may have to be scoped out....


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Just arrived
> 
> mini studded duffle




I love the color, such a soft neutral


----------



## lisa.nickel

LauraTracy said:


> I love her detail and that pen mark.  What pen mark?    Very nice!!




That's exactly what I thought, thanks


----------



## jenn805

LauraTracy said:


> Stud Mini D!  I have not seen this.  Love that!!  It's like Stud P's big bro.  That color is gorgeous with the studs. This one may have to be scoped out....



Thanks. I love it
I had to order through jax


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> I love the color, such a soft neutral



Thanks. Its a great size and color : )


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Beautiful. What a great price




Thanks


----------



## jenn805

mrop said:


> [ QUOTE=jenn805;27318673]Just arrived
> 
> mini studded duffle



Love love!! So cute!![/QUOTE]



Kmiller_41 said:


> Love it! Congrats!!






thanks


----------



## abl13

Brooklyn messenger from shop for a cause. It's perfect and I couldn't be happier. No more bags until the semi annual sale for me!


----------



## gr8onteej

Love Red Daily picked up from the outlet today.


----------



## lisa.nickel

gr8onteej said:


> Love Red Daily picked up from the outlet today.
> View attachment 2734475




Cute, I have this one in tan. It's so light


----------



## Uthra11

gr8onteej said:


> Love Red Daily picked up from the outlet today.
> View attachment 2734475




Oh wow beautiful..! I dint know they were at the outlets. Do you mind telling me which outlet you bought yours?


----------



## gr8onteej

Uthra11 said:


> Oh wow beautiful..! I dint know they were at the outlets. Do you mind telling me which outlet you bought yours?



Woodbury Commons in NY.  They had 3 when I was there at 10:30am


----------



## Caspin22

jenn805 said:


> Just arrived
> 
> mini studded duffle



That is gorgeous!!


----------



## jenn805

Canderson22 said:


> That is gorgeous!!



Thanks. I love it


----------



## CatePNW

gr8onteej said:


> Love Red Daily picked up from the outlet today.
> View attachment 2734475


I was looking for one of those on my road trip a few weeks ago, but didn't see them anywhere!  I LOVE that red, but would have taken one in just about any color.  Hope they show up on FOS soon.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

soonergirl said:


> Well after buying and returning at FP I couldn't resist $206 at the outlet. So here she is again  and now she goes in storage until next summer.
> 
> View attachment 2733688


Nice! Saw this at my outlet! Why u packing her up so soon? You still have time this summer to wear that pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

gr8onteej said:


> Love Red Daily picked up from the outlet today.
> View attachment 2734475




How much are Dailys at outlet? Did you see other colors? I like the scarf you paired with it. I have that same bag and the pic makes me want the scarf for mine lol


----------



## Coconut lover

lisa.nickel said:


> Hg bag for me, I found this one at petaluma outlet for 75% off clearance due to a small pen mark on the side. Out the door with tax she was $174.50. I'm so happy]



Congratulations! Great Find


----------



## Coconut lover

gr8onteej said:


> Love Red Daily picked up from the outlet today. ]



Lucky you, she's lovely in red


----------



## LauraTracy

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2734442
> 
> 
> Brooklyn messenger from shop for a cause. It's perfect and I couldn't be happier. No more bags until the semi annual sale for me!



My brick Brookie waves hello!  I love this bag.  Congrats!







gr8onteej said:


> Love Red Daily picked up from the outlet today.
> View attachment 2734475



Gorgeous color!


----------



## lillywillowbug

My additions from the last month...


----------



## aubergined

lisa.nickel said:


> Hg bag for me, I found this one at petaluma outlet for 75% off clearance due to a small pen mark on the side. Out the door with tax she was $174.50. I'm so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734294
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734296


Beautiful find! Congrats!


----------



## jenn805

lillywillowbug said:


> My additions from the last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735219
> View attachment 2735224



Very nice.love them all


----------



## pbnjam

Those are so pretty! Congrats.


----------



## Stazerd

lillywillowbug said:


> My additions from the last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735219
> View attachment 2735224



Brooklyn twins, haven't used mine yet but love it nonetheless


----------



## LauraTracy

lillywillowbug said:


> My additions from the last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735219
> View attachment 2735224



Lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## WVUdani

Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

WVUdani said:


> Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!


Booooooooyah. Congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

WVUdani said:


> Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!


Wowow. They are naked. Lolol


----------



## Sarah03

WVUdani said:


> Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!




Awesome!  Congrats!  Both bags are so pretty!

P.S. I'm going shopping with you. You've been finding some amazing deals!!!


----------



## WVUdani

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wowow. They are naked. Lolol



Hahahahahahahahah you know I love my accessories!!! Believe me when I carry them they will have a fob hehe


----------



## crazyforcoach09

WVUdani said:


> Hahahahahahahahah you know I love my accessories!!! Believe me when I carry them they will have a fob hehe



Lololol. Yes u love to play dress up


----------



## WVUdani

Sarah03 said:


> Awesome!  Congrats!  Both bags are so pretty!
> 
> P.S. I'm going shopping with you. You've been finding some amazing deals!!!


Hehe you're welcome to join me I gotta hunt the deals being a stay at home mommy


----------



## CatePNW

WVUdani said:


> Hehe you're welcome to join me I gotta hunt the deals being a stay at home mommy


Great find!  Wish we had nice resale shops here.  I'd love to come upon something like this!


----------



## lisa.nickel

WVUdani said:


> Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!




Very nice


----------



## MaryBel

lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful, I love the chambray borough


Thanks!


----------



## Hipchick69

Does anyone have issues mixing metals on there bags I love the key chains but 99% are silver and bags have gold hard wear


----------



## abwd

lillywillowbug said:


> My additions from the last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735219
> View attachment 2735224




Wow!!! Congrats! You have amazing taste! Gorgeous bags.


----------



## abwd

WVUdani said:


> Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!




We should probably get you a trophy for that deal!! Congrats. That is an amazing bag and the real of the century!


----------



## crystal-d

WVUdani said:


> Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!




Wowwzy!!! Great steal


----------



## Jaidybug

WVUdani said:


> Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!




Wow! What a deal! Congrats


----------



## lillywillowbug

jenn805 said:


> Very nice.love them all




Thanks!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Stazerd said:


> Brooklyn twins, haven't used mine yet but love it nonetheless




You have to use it soon. She's a great bag. I cut the tags right away


----------



## lillywillowbug

LauraTracy said:


> Lovely! Congrats!!




Thank you


----------



## lillywillowbug

abwd said:


> Wow!!! Congrats! You have amazing taste! Gorgeous bags.




Thank you! That's so sweet.


----------



## Jaidybug

lillywillowbug said:


> My additions from the last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735219
> View attachment 2735224




They are all beautiful bags, congrats!


----------



## zaara10

lillywillowbug said:


> My additions from the last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735219
> View attachment 2735224




Lovely additions! How do you like the Brooklyn? Easy to get in & out of? 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## zaara10

WVUdani said:


> Still can't believe this deal! I snagged this new without tags black pebbled carrie for $60 today at a resale shop  now I have two of these lovely ladies!




Omg, whaaaaat? Gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lillywillowbug

Jaidybug said:


> They are all beautiful bags, congrats!




Thank you! Appreciate it.


----------



## lillywillowbug

zaara10 said:


> Lovely additions! How do you like the Brooklyn? Easy to get in & out of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I'm really loving the Brooklyn. I used the larger one yesterday to go shopping with my toddler and it was easy to get in and out of. I don't use the two tabs. I just leave those undone. I like how squishy the pebbled leather is, but I think I might have put too much in it yesterday and it felt a little heavy at the end of the day. The smaller one is great for running errands and for the essentials.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Hipchick69 said:


> Does anyone have issues mixing metals on there bags I love the key chains but 99% are silver and bags have gold hard wear


I don't really like to mix metals on the bag! it bothers me! Lol ..but I find I like some Fobs that are Gold that I wish were in silver! Lol...Sometimes mixing is ok! They should make more Fobs that incorporate both silver and gold!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lisa.nickel said:


> Very nice


That was an awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## oluchika

Almost walked out without this bag at Dillards. Madison hobo in chestnut. Price was marked down to $250. Told the SA that was too high for me, didn't pay that much for my first one in silt back in March. Was about to walk out and saw my normal SA. Told her about the bag and she said she would check the price because she felt that was high for the bag as well, since she remembered it was a customer return. Price ended up being $125! Plus I had a 10% coupon so price was $122 otd  

The first SA saw me buying it and I told her what the price was. She asked why I didn't buy it from her. Well you didn't check the price for me. Though she did offer to put me on her call list. Told them I didn't care who sold it to me, just that I got the bag, lol.


----------



## Sarah03

oluchika said:


> Almost walked out without this bag at Dillards. Madison hobo in chestnut. Price was marked down to $250. Told the SA that was too high for me, didn't pay that much for my first one in silt back in March. Was about to walk out and saw my normal SA. Told her about the bag and she said she would check the price because she felt that was high for the bag as well, since she remembered it was a customer return. Price ended up being $125! Plus I had a 10% coupon so price was $122 otd
> 
> The first SA saw me buying it and I told her what the price was. She asked why I didn't buy it from her. Well you didn't check the price for me. Though she did offer to put me on her call list. Told them I didn't care who sold it to me, just that I got the bag, lol.




Woo hoo!  What a great deal!  Congrats!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

oluchika said:


> Almost walked out without this bag at Dillards. Madison hobo in chestnut. Price was marked down to $250. Told the SA that was too high for me, didn't pay that much for my first one in silt back in March. Was about to walk out and saw my normal SA. Told her about the bag and she said she would check the price because she felt that was high for the bag as well, since she remembered it was a customer return. Price ended up being $125! Plus I had a 10% coupon so price was $122 otd
> 
> The first SA saw me buying it and I told her what the price was. She asked why I didn't buy it from her. Well you didn't check the price for me. Though she did offer to put me on her call list. Told them I didn't care who sold it to me, just that I got the bag, lol.


Pretty Color! Congrats! Great deal too!


----------



## lisa.nickel

oluchika said:


> Almost walked out without this bag at Dillards. Madison hobo in chestnut. Price was marked down to $250. Told the SA that was too high for me, didn't pay that much for my first one in silt back in March. Was about to walk out and saw my normal SA. Told her about the bag and she said she would check the price because she felt that was high for the bag as well, since she remembered it was a customer return. Price ended up being $125! Plus I had a 10% coupon so price was $122 otd
> 
> The first SA saw me buying it and I told her what the price was. She asked why I didn't buy it from her. Well you didn't check the price for me. Though she did offer to put me on her call list. Told them I didn't care who sold it to me, just that I got the bag, lol.




Great deal. I got one today too


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Hubby surprised me Sunday night with this little cutie from an outlet store near B-ham, AL. My 3rd Legacy piece; little Ms. Candace!  She's a 2012 piece. It makes me wonder how many other 2012 pieces are still in outlets!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Found this one at macys yesterday, clearance at $179 with addl 20% off. Madison hobo in silt


----------



## CatePNW

lisa.nickel said:


> Found this one at macys yesterday, clearance at $179 with addl 20% off. Madison hobo in silt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737992



Twins, I don't have a large collection of bags so am excited when I can say that!  Love this color and the Chestnut that was posted yesterday too.



iNeedCoffee said:


> Hubby surprised me Sunday night with this little cutie from an outlet store near B-ham, AL. My 3rd Legacy piece; little Ms. Candace!  She's a 2012 piece. It makes me wonder how many other 2012 pieces are still in outlets!



Hope I get a surprise like this from hubby, have to send him away soon and see what happens....LOL!  Does he choose a bag at random, or does he have an idea of what you like?  I think I have my hub convinced to Skype with me from the Coach outlets when he takes his next Vegas trip.  I tried to train him on how to find the deletes recently, haha!


----------



## LauraTracy

oluchika said:


> Almost walked out without this bag at Dillards. Madison hobo in chestnut. Price was marked down to $250. Told the SA that was too high for me, didn't pay that much for my first one in silt back in March. Was about to walk out and saw my normal SA. Told her about the bag and she said she would check the price because she felt that was high for the bag as well, since she remembered it was a customer return. Price ended up being $125! Plus I had a 10% coupon so price was $122 otd
> 
> The first SA saw me buying it and I told her what the price was. She asked why I didn't buy it from her. Well you didn't check the price for me. Though she did offer to put me on her call list. Told them I didn't care who sold it to me, just that I got the bag, lol.




Pretty color!






iNeedCoffee said:


> Hubby surprised me Sunday night with this little cutie from an outlet store near B-ham, AL. My 3rd Legacy piece; little Ms. Candace!  She's a 2012 piece. It makes me wonder how many other 2012 pieces are still in outlets!




So cute!






lisa.nickel said:


> Found this one at macys yesterday, clearance at $179 with addl 20% off. Madison hobo in silt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737992



Congrats!


----------



## lisa.nickel

LauraTracy said:


> Pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

jenn805 said:


> When I lived in CA there were outlets and fp stores everywhere




Hello, fellow Coloradian I feel the some way I use to live in Cali too(born and raised there) but now I live in Colorado Springs where we have no coach and we can only get it from Dillard's or Macy's. My nearest Coach is in Denver too at the Cheery Creek Mall. 


Please PM me if you see an Alexander Wang Rockie in black leather with nickel hardware at less than retail.


----------



## jenn805

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Hello, fellow Coloradian I feel the some way I use to live in Cali too(born and raised there) but now I live in Colorado Springs where we have no coach and we can only get it from Dillard's or Macy's. My nearest Coach is in Denver too at the Cheery Creek Mall.
> 
> 
> Please PM me if you see an Alexander Wang Rockie in black leather with nickel hardware at less than retail.



I have an outlet down the street. But closest FP is at the cherry creek mall in Denver
Is the castle rock outlet close to you?

Where did you live in cali? I was in ventura


----------



## Caspin22

My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2738540



Pretty...love the shoulder strap!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2738540



Gorgeous!


----------



## jenn805

Canderson22 said:


> My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2738540



Love this, and the color is gorgeous


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2738540



How gorgeous!! Congrats! That chain strap.....I loves it!


----------



## WVUdani

My new to me Madison Python carryall in Taupe I believe...


----------



## jenn805

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Madison Python carryall in Taupe I believe...



Omg , LOVE THIS


----------



## LauraTracy

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Madison Python carryall in Taupe I believe...


So pretty.  I love that print.


----------



## Jaidybug

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Madison Python carryall in Taupe I believe...




Stunning, I love python bags and that is a beautiful colour. Congrats!


----------



## zaara10

Canderson22 said:


> My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2738540



Another beautiful purple bag! Love the chain strap!


----------



## katierose

Canderson22 said:


> My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2738540



So pretty, love that purple. You are building up a nice collection.


----------



## Caspin22

katierose said:


> So pretty, love that purple. You are building up a nice collection.





zaara10 said:


> Another beautiful purple bag! Love the chain strap!





iNeedCoffee said:


> How gorgeous!! Congrats! That chain strap.....I loves it!





jenn805 said:


> Love this, and the color is gorgeous





LauraTracy said:


> Gorgeous!





MKB0925 said:


> Pretty...love the shoulder strap!



Thanks, everyone!!!!


----------



## coachie mama

Canderson22 said:


> My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2738540



I have the fuschia and it's one of my faves!


----------



## MKB0925

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Madison Python carryall in Taupe I believe...



Very pretty! I am not usually drawn to python but love this! And the tags look great on it!


----------



## abwd

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Madison Python carryall in Taupe I believe...




Congrats! This is beautiful!


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> My latest arrival is a new to me Tribeca Hobo in purple patent. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2738540




Congrats! I really like the details on the handles. Beautiful bag!


----------



## abwd

lisa.nickel said:


> Found this one at macys yesterday, clearance at $179 with addl 20% off. Madison hobo in silt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737992




Winner winner chicken dinner!! Great price for a fantastic bag. Congrats.


----------



## ilikesunshine

WVUdani said:


> My new to me Madison Python carryall in Taupe I believe...



I've always loved this one. I think the old Madison's were the best!


----------



## WVUdani

Thank you so much ladies for all your comments can someone teach me how to multi quote in a comment


----------



## CoachVB

WVUdani said:


> Thank you so much ladies for all your comments can someone teach me how to multi quote in a comment



Look bottom right of the post you want to quote.  Click on the circle in the middle of each quote you want to multi quote and then click on "quote".


----------



## WVUdani

CoachVB said:


> Look bottom right of the post you want to quote.  Click on the circle in the middle of each quote you want to multi quote and then click on "quote".



Thank you!!!!


----------



## WVUdani

ilikesunshine said:


> I've always loved this one. I think the old Madison's were the best!


I'm really getting into the 2009-2011 Madison's they are so amazing!


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Small Chestnut Phoebe with my first ever FOB. .yes I am late to the party  Also picked up a Madison Skinny Wallet in chocolate I was not sure if it would be too bulky but I really like it!


----------



## dl787

WVUdani said:


> Thank you!!!!



+1. I've always wondered how you did this. Thanks for asking and replying!


----------



## jenn805

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Small Chestnut Phoebe with my first ever FOB. .yes I am late to the party  Also picked up a Madison Skinny Wallet in chocolate I was not sure if it would be too bulky but I really like it!



Cute. I love phoebes


----------



## lisa.nickel

abwd said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!! Great price for a fantastic bag. Congrats.




I literally lol when I saw your post, I haven't heard that in a long time


----------



## Lurvebags

MKB0925 said:


> . .yes I am late to the party




+1 

Me too haha I just got my first Phoebe yesterday...


----------



## LauraTracy

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Small Chestnut Phoebe with my first ever FOB. .yes I am late to the party  Also picked up a Madison Skinny Wallet in chocolate I was not sure if it would be too bulky but I really like it!


Such a nice color especially this time of year.  Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Small Chestnut Phoebe with my first ever FOB. .yes I am late to the party  Also picked up a Madison Skinny Wallet in chocolate I was not sure if it would be too bulky but I really like it!


That's a great fob, I love how easy it is to hook on and it goes with so many styles.  I also love the bling!  

I had a small phoebe, the zebra print, and I had to return it because the zipper pull broke the first day I loaded her up.  I haven't got another because the shoulder straps are not comfortable for me, they seemed too short.  Maybe I should try it again with a leather bag, it might have more room due to a softer slouch.  I love the colors.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Small Chestnut Phoebe with my first ever FOB. .yes I am late to the party  Also picked up a Madison Skinny Wallet in chocolate I was not sure if it would be too bulky but I really like it!


Very nice! Love the Phoebe!


----------



## iuvcoach

Feather Charm arrived today, love it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Feather Charm arrived today, love it.


Very very very nice and you know I am not a fob gal but me like allllllot. Congrats. Just cuteness!!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very very very nice and you know I am not a fob gal but me like allllllot. Congrats. Just cuteness!!!!



Thanks lady, it added a nice pop to Jade.


----------



## mrop

iuvcoach said:


> Feather Charm arrived today, love it.




So do I!! This is my favorite fob ever! I hope the rumors aren't true and I'll be able to get my hands on one!


----------



## WVUdani

Scored this gorgeous Alexandra for $60 today


----------



## Mariquel

WVUdani said:


> Scored this gorgeous Alexandra for $60 today




Great deal, congrats!  Nice way to end the week!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My new to me love.


----------



## Hipchick69

Ok going to ask off question here not sure where else to post.  Ok let's say. You find a good deal on a great coach bag but it's damaged?  Should I feel guilty about buying it then taking it to coach FP store and sending it off for repair? My SA gave me a weird look when I brought it in, asked what happened and I said no idea which is true!  They don't  seem to happy to help with things if I don't buy FP, but most of us can't afford every bag at retail, so we shop around.

I got a gray quartz Sadie off eBay with a broken lock for $61 spent $20 to get it fixed great deal correct?


----------



## Caspin22

WVUdani said:


> Scored this gorgeous Alexandra for $60 today



Twins!  Gorgeous bag.  Where'd you find her?


----------



## WVUdani

Canderson22 said:


> Twins!  Gorgeous bag.  Where'd you find her?



My lucky resale shop  do you know the color name?


----------



## WVUdani

Hipchick69 said:


> Ok going to ask off question here not sure where else to post.  Ok let's say. You find a good deal on a great coach bag but it's damaged?  Should I feel guilty about buying it then taking it to coach FP store and sending it off for repair? My SA gave me a weird look when I brought it in, asked what happened and I said no idea which is true!  They don't  seem to happy to help with things if I don't buy FP, but most of us can't afford every bag at retail, so we shop around.
> 
> I got a gray quartz Sadie off eBay with a broken lock for $61 spent $20 to get it fixed great deal correct?


I don't think it should matter where you get the bag, a repair is a repair, if they can't or won't fix it they'll send it back.


----------



## LauraTracy

iuvcoach said:


> Feather Charm arrived today, love it.



I love this charm.  So pretty and whimsical.
It looks perfect.






WVUdani said:


> Scored this gorgeous Alexandra for $60 today



I love this color. So different and I am always a sucker for studs.


----------



## Caspin22

WVUdani said:


> My lucky resale shop  do you know the color name?



Yup...Petrol Suede Studded.


----------



## WVUdani

Canderson22 said:


> Yup...Petrol Suede Studded.


You rock!!!


----------



## coachie mama

WVUdani said:


> Scored this gorgeous Alexandra for $60 today



great deal on this beautiful bag!


----------



## whateve

WVUdani said:


> Scored this gorgeous Alexandra for $60 today


Twins! Congratulations! I thought mine was a good deal but yours is even better! I really love this bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

coachie mama said:


> great deal on this beautiful bag!


+1!


----------



## ilikesunshine

WVUdani said:


> I'm really getting into the 2009-2011 Madison's they are so amazing!



I agree. Did you get this off eBay?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ikat Swingpac and wristlet. Both $75 total outlet. 
Polarized Annette Sunnies. Retail FP $198. Outlet $60. Lovvvvve them
All in clearance. Another Outlet SCORE!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ikat Swingpac and wristlet. Both $75 total outlet.
> Polarized Annette Sunnies. Retail FP $198. Outlet $60. Lovvvvve them
> All in clearance. Another Outlet SCORE!!


Fun goodies and great deals! I like all the colors in the Ikat.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Fun goodies and great deals! I like all the colors in the Ikat.


Thnks lady


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I discovered the thrill of the hunt of poorly listed items on eBay and made some major scores. Both were free shipping with tags attached (I have already snipped the tags on the wristlet and took it to the movies ). The wallet however and all the wrapping still on it with the paper inserts in it, foam tissue around it, and in the plastic Coach bag with the item bar code sticker on it. I got the Legacy Studded Phone wristlet for $25 and the Bleecker Zippy wallet for $60.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I discovered the thrill of the hunt of poorly listed items on eBay and made some major scores. Both were free shipping with tags attached (I have already snipped the tags on the wristlet and took it to the movies ). The wallet however and all the wrapping still on it with the paper inserts in it, foam tissue around it, and in the plastic Coach bag with the item bar code sticker on it. I got the Legacy Studded Phone wristlet for $25 and the Bleecker Zippy wallet for $60.


Wow - great scores! Very nice!


----------



## happibug

iuvcoach said:


> Feather Charm arrived today, love it.




It looks great on your Rhyder! I love the color contrast!


----------



## happibug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ikat Swingpac and wristlet. Both $75 total outlet.
> 
> Polarized Annette Sunnies. Retail FP $198. Outlet $60. Lovvvvve them
> 
> All in clearance. Another Outlet SCORE!!




So pretty! I love that ikat print! Congrats on your scores!


----------



## iuvcoach

happibug said:


> It looks great on your Rhyder! I love the color contrast!



Thank you!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ikat Swingpac and wristlet. Both $75 total outlet.
> Polarized Annette Sunnies. Retail FP $198. Outlet $60. Lovvvvve them
> All in clearance. Another Outlet SCORE!!


Nice C! I like the colors in that IKat for Fall! Those Sunnies look really nice too!


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ikat Swingpac and wristlet. Both $75 total outlet.
> Polarized Annette Sunnies. Retail FP $198. Outlet $60. Lovvvvve them
> All in clearance. Another Outlet SCORE!!



Super cute, congrats


----------



## iuvcoach

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I discovered the thrill of the hunt of poorly listed items on eBay and made some major scores. Both were free shipping with tags attached (I have already snipped the tags on the wristlet and took it to the movies ). The wallet however and all the wrapping still on it with the paper inserts in it, foam tissue around it, and in the plastic Coach bag with the item bar code sticker on it. I got the Legacy Studded Phone wristlet for $25 and the Bleecker Zippy wallet for $60.



Nice finds,  congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Super cute, congrats



Thanks lady


----------



## crazyforcoach09

happibug said:


> So pretty! I love that ikat print! Congrats on your scores!



Thanks H


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice C! I like the colors in that IKat for Fall! Those Sunnies look really nice too!


Thnks Boo


----------



## Hipchick69

iuvcoach said:


> Nice finds,  congrats




love ebay finds found grey quartz sadie $61 all it needed was new lock, sent of to coach for repair so $80 for great purse


----------



## jane

I think I completed my small Phoebe collection (again?) at six total with the arrival of my black leather with silver hardware today. The leather is amazingly smooooooth and soft, much like my gold and sea mist are. I prefer the smooth to pebbled, though I like both. Here's a picture of all of them!!


----------



## Sarah03

jane said:


> I think I completed my small Phoebe collection (again?) at six total with the arrival of my black leather with silver hardware today. The leather is amazingly smooooooth and soft, much like my gold and sea mist are. I prefer the smooth to pebbled, though I like both. Here's a picture of all of them!!




Love your phoebes!  They're all gorgeous!


----------



## jane

Sarah03 said:


> Love your phoebes!  They're all gorgeous!



Thanks!! I am so happy with all of them. When this bag came out I was one of those who disliked it (in the larger size -- I am rather petite). When the small size was released, and I gave it a try, I was absolutely hooked! I love the leather, the shape, the comfort on my shoulder, and surprisingly, the compartments don't bother me anymore in the least.

Sad Coach is probably discontinuing this in favor of the larger and more triangular Edie.


----------



## Sarah03

jane said:


> Thanks!! I am so happy with all of them. When this bag came out I was one of those who disliked it (in the larger size -- I am rather petite). When the small size was released, and I gave it a try, I was absolutely hooked! I love the leather, the shape, the comfort on my shoulder, and surprisingly, the compartments don't bother me anymore in the least.
> 
> Sad Coach is probably discontinuing this in favor of the larger and more triangular Edie.




I'm a Phoebe lover, too. I have 2 large (cobalt and dark plume) & a small BV.  Phoebe is one of those bags you need in multiples for every reason you listed!  She's a keeper.

It's definitely too bad that Edie is replacing Phoebe. The shape isn't as pretty, not to mention the gigantic plaque they slapped on the front of it. Yuck.


----------



## jane

Also it's 900 dollars for some reason in the (half) studded version. No thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jane said:


> I think I completed my small Phoebe collection (again?) at six total with the arrival of my black leather with silver hardware today. The leather is amazingly smooooooth and soft, much like my gold and sea mist are. I prefer the smooth to pebbled, though I like both. Here's a picture of all of them!!


Very cute pic! I "Heart " all of them!


----------



## dl787

Congratulations. Phoebe is such a great bag. Love the leather and the beautiful color choices. Agree that the new Edie is not as nice.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jane said:


> I think I completed my small Phoebe collection (again?) at six total with the arrival of my black leather with silver hardware today. The leather is amazingly smooooooth and soft, much like my gold and sea mist are. I prefer the smooth to pebbled, though I like both. Here's a picture of all of them!!


 
Love your family photo!  Twins on four (black, sea mist, cranberry and black violet)  I was a latecomer to Phoebe as well and prefer the small as well.  Now, I'm totally smitten with Phoebe, lol.


----------



## Caspin22

Hipchick69 said:


> love ebay finds found grey quartz sadie $61 all it needed was new lock, sent of to coach for repair so $80 for great purse



I'm not sure what you mean by a "new lock"?


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> I think I completed my small Phoebe collection (again?) at six total with the arrival of my black leather with silver hardware today. The leather is amazingly smooooooth and soft, much like my gold and sea mist are. I prefer the smooth to pebbled, though I like both. Here's a picture of all of them!!



Love your phoebes : )


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> Also it's 900 dollars for some reason in the (half) studded version. No thank you!



I agree. Over priced


----------



## jenn805

jenn805 said:


> I agree. Over priced


Leather on phoebe is much nicer


----------



## tannedsilk

Canderson22 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by a "new lock"?



She bought it on ebay with a broken lock and sent it in to be repaired.


----------



## yellowbernie

WVUdani said:


> Scored this gorgeous Alexandra for $60 today


Awesome, it looks gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## yellowbernie

jane said:


> I think I completed my small Phoebe collection (again?) at six total with the arrival of my black leather with silver hardware today. The leather is amazingly smooooooth and soft, much like my gold and sea mist are. I prefer the smooth to pebbled, though I like both. Here's a picture of all of them!!


Nice collections, love all of them, wish this bag worked for me.  Enjoy them all.


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ikat Swingpac and wristlet. Both $75 total outlet.
> Polarized Annette Sunnies. Retail FP $198. Outlet $60. Lovvvvve them
> All in clearance. Another Outlet SCORE!!


Very nice, love the sunnies.


----------



## yellowbernie

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I discovered the thrill of the hunt of poorly listed items on eBay and made some major scores. Both were free shipping with tags attached (I have already snipped the tags on the wristlet and took it to the movies ). The wallet however and all the wrapping still on it with the paper inserts in it, foam tissue around it, and in the plastic Coach bag with the item bar code sticker on it. I got the Legacy Studded Phone wristlet for $25 and the Bleecker Zippy wallet for $60.


Great finds, love the pebbling on the wallet.  Congrats


----------



## Caspin22

tannedsilk said:


> She bought it on ebay with a broken lock and sent it in to be repaired.



OMG...for some reason I read the original post as Phoebe, not Sadie... and wondered what the heck a lock was on a Phoebe.  Yikes, I need more coffee!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> Very nice, love the sunnies.



Thanks YB


----------



## Hipchick69

Canderson22 said:


> OMG...for some reason I read the original post as Phoebe, not Sadie... and wondered what the heck a lock was on a Phoebe.  Yikes, I need more coffee!




Lol I need more daily, lol


----------



## oluchika

My Studded mini tanner from the Labor day FOS sale. I did notice that it has two darker areas, vertical lines on the left hand side of the bag. It's not horrible, the bag came wrapped, but I don't know if it's just because I'm used to really inspecting my bags that I receive online or what. Luckily, the saddle color does give the bag a sort of antique brown coloring, so I'm hoping it's not too noticaeble because I really like the bag. Don't know that I want to take the chance of returning the bag and getting something worse. The leather looks kind of dry so wondering if apple conditioner would help at all?


----------



## phoxxy

My FOS goodies all wrapped up.




One happy family!


----------



## dl787

oluchika said:


> My Studded mini tanner from the Labor day FOS sale. I did notice that it has two darker areas, vertical lines on the left hand side of the bag. It's not horrible, the bag came wrapped, but I don't know if it's just because I'm used to really inspecting my bags that I receive online or what. Luckily, the saddle color does give the bag a sort of antique brown coloring, so I'm hoping it's not too noticaeble because I really like the bag. Don't know that I want to take the chance of returning the bag and getting something worse. The leather looks kind of dry so wondering if apple conditioner would help at all?



It's really pretty. I would definitely try some conditioner. Congratulations.


----------



## dl787

phoxxy said:


> My FOS goodies all wrapped up.
> 
> View attachment 2744534
> 
> 
> One happy family!
> 
> View attachment 2744535



Love your family. What a beautiful set of goodies. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

oluchika said:


> My Studded mini tanner from the Labor day FOS sale. I did notice that it has two darker areas, vertical lines on the left hand side of the bag. It's not horrible, the bag came wrapped, but I don't know if it's just because I'm used to really inspecting my bags that I receive online or what. Luckily, the saddle color does give the bag a sort of antique brown coloring, so I'm hoping it's not too noticaeble because I really like the bag. Don't know that I want to take the chance of returning the bag and getting something worse. The leather looks kind of dry so wondering if apple conditioner would help at all?




We are twins!  Just got my studded MT today as well. Definitely try conditioner-  it will soften & moisturize your MT & make the leather beautiful!  I'm also loving the antique-y look of the leather & hardware. It's definitely one of a kind!  Congrats & I hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## oluchika

phoxxy said:


> My FOS goodies all wrapped up.
> 
> View attachment 2744534
> 
> 
> One happy family!
> 
> View attachment 2744535



Love this peach rose color. Considered getting the clutch during the last sale but I was trying not to impulse buy, lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> My FOS goodies all wrapped up.
> 
> View attachment 2744534
> 
> 
> One happy family!
> 
> View attachment 2744535


Lovvvvvve


----------



## CCfor C

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ikat Swingpac and wristlet. Both $75 total outlet.
> Polarized Annette Sunnies. Retail FP $198. Outlet $60. Lovvvvve them
> All in clearance. Another Outlet SCORE!!





OH! I LOVE the ikat! I've been wanting this in Phoebe but I think it may be "too much" ikat...so I am going to look for the swingpack...


----------



## CCfor C

iuvcoach said:


> Feather Charm arrived today, love it.


----------



## abwd

phoxxy said:


> My FOS goodies all wrapped up.
> 
> View attachment 2744534
> 
> 
> One happy family!
> 
> View attachment 2744535




Soooo pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

oluchika said:


> My Studded mini tanner from the Labor day FOS sale. I did notice that it has two darker areas, vertical lines on the left hand side of the bag. It's not horrible, the bag came wrapped, but I don't know if it's just because I'm used to really inspecting my bags that I receive online or what. Luckily, the saddle color does give the bag a sort of antique brown coloring, so I'm hoping it's not too noticaeble because I really like the bag. Don't know that I want to take the chance of returning the bag and getting something worse. The leather looks kind of dry so wondering if apple conditioner would help at all?




Adorable! I would definitely try a couple rounds of conditioning. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## CatePNW

oluchika said:


> My Studded mini tanner from the Labor day FOS sale. I did notice that it has two darker areas, vertical lines on the left hand side of the bag. It's not horrible, the bag came wrapped, but I don't know if it's just because I'm used to really inspecting my bags that I receive online or what. Luckily, the saddle color does give the bag a sort of antique brown coloring, so I'm hoping it's not too noticaeble because I really like the bag. Don't know that I want to take the chance of returning the bag and getting something worse. The leather looks kind of dry so wondering if apple conditioner would help at all?



Mine arrives tomorrow and I hope she's wrapped nicely like yours.  I'm  already paranoid about losing a stud, hope they are on there  good....LOL!  I have the Apple conditioner and used it for the first time today on my Chestnut Madeline, and would use it on this Mini Tanner if it looks like it needs some.



phoxxy said:


> My FOS goodies all wrapped up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744534
> 
> 
> One happy family!
> 
> View attachment 2744535



Such soft, pretty colors!


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ikat Swingpac and wristlet. Both $75 total outlet.
> Polarized Annette Sunnies. Retail FP $198. Outlet $60. Lovvvvve them
> All in clearance. Another Outlet SCORE!!



Love that Ikat pattern, have never seen them before.  Annette needs sunnies to wear when driving to the outlet!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mariquel said:


> Love that Ikat pattern, have never seen them before.  Annette needs sunnies to wear when driving to the outlet!


 

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## phoxxy

dl787 said:


> Love your family. What a beautiful set of goodies. Congrats!





CatePNW said:


> Such soft, pretty colors!




Thank you! They are so feminine and pretty! I love them.



oluchika said:


> Love this peach rose color. Considered getting the clutch during the last sale but I was trying not to impulse buy, lol.




If it reappears, you need to get them! Very pretty color.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvvve




Not as much as I love your recent finds! Still speechless



abwd said:


> Soooo pretty!! Congrats!




Thank you. I bought the smaller wristlet sometime back and now I have a set. I am excited about them!


----------



## LVoeluv

Just received it today, the under flap is not suede like the black one,but I guess leather is easier to keep clean? And it's really pretty and super soft leather, &#128522;


----------



## oluchika

abwd said:


> Adorable! I would definitely try a couple rounds of conditioning. Congrats and enjoy!!





CatePNW said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow and I hope she's wrapped nicely like yours.  I'm  already paranoid about losing a stud, hope they are on there  good....LOL!  I have the Apple conditioner and used it for the first time today on my Chestnut Madeline, and would use it on this Mini Tanner if it looks like it needs some.





dl787 said:


> It's really pretty. I would definitely try some conditioner. Congratulations.



Thanks. I went ahead and ordered the apple conditioner and will try it to see if it improves those marks. Thanks for the advice


----------



## jenn805

LVoeluv said:


> Just received it today, the under flap is not suede like the black one,but I guess leather is easier to keep clean? And it's really pretty and super soft leather, &#128522;



Love this


----------



## pbnjam

LVoeluv said:


> Just received it today, the under flap is not suede like the black one,but I guess leather is easier to keep clean? And it's really pretty and super soft leather, &#128522;


Congrats! Looks very purdddy


----------



## middie girl

LVoeluv said:


> Just received it today, the under flap is not suede like the black one,but I guess leather is easier to keep clean? And it's really pretty and super soft leather, &#128522;


Love this! could you tell me the dimensions?


----------



## whateve

LVoeluv said:


> Just received it today, the under flap is not suede like the black one,but I guess leather is easier to keep clean? And it's really pretty and super soft leather, &#128522;


It's beautiful! Do you love the color?


----------



## iuvcoach

LVoeluv said:


> Just received it today, the under flap is not suede like the black one,but I guess leather is easier to keep clean? And it's really pretty and super soft leather, &#128522;



Gorgeous bag, congrats!!!


----------



## dl787

Mini studs accordion wallet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

dl787 said:


> Mini studs accordion wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745871
> View attachment 2745872


Love! So cool looking!


----------



## dl787

LVoeluv said:


> Just received it today, the under flap is not suede like the black one,but I guess leather is easier to keep clean? And it's really pretty and super soft leather, &#128522;



It's really pretty. Love the contrast of the blue leather with the whipstitch. Congratulations!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

oluchika said:


> My Studded mini tanner from the Labor day FOS sale. I did notice that it has two darker areas, vertical lines on the left hand side of the bag. It's not horrible, the bag came wrapped, but I don't know if it's just because I'm used to really inspecting my bags that I receive online or what. Luckily, the saddle color does give the bag a sort of antique brown coloring, so I'm hoping it's not too noticaeble because I really like the bag. Don't know that I want to take the chance of returning the bag and getting something worse. The leather looks kind of dry so wondering if apple conditioner would help at all?


Love it ! I almost bought this during the last sale, glad others got it and are enjoying it! I have the MT in Lemon and love it!


phoxxy said:


> My FOS goodies all wrapped up.
> 
> View attachment 2744534
> 
> 
> One happy family!
> 
> View attachment 2744535


So classy! Love them all!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LVoeluv said:


> Just received it today, the under flap is not suede like the black one,but I guess leather is easier to keep clean? And it's really pretty and super soft leather, &#128522;


Love the color, size, and feather charm! Really nice! 


dl787 said:


> Mini studs accordion wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745871
> View attachment 2745872


I love the Studs !


----------



## skiddo2000

Got my Rhyder 33 in black leather, decided to match the hardware with the metallic flats.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

skiddo2000 said:


> Got my Rhyder 33 in black leather, decided to match the hardware with the metallic flats.


Very nice! I love the metallic flats with it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

skiddo2000 said:


> Got my Rhyder 33 in black leather, decided to match the hardware with the metallic flats.


Fabo


----------



## LVoeluv

jenn805 said:


> Love this











pbnjam said:


> Congrats! Looks very purdddy





Thanks! &#128522;





middie girl said:


> Love this! could you tell me the dimensions?



I don't know the official measurements but I tried using tape to get it,it's approximate 12"x9"x4" 







whateve said:


> It's beautiful! Do you love the color?



I do love the color,would be perfect if the under flap was suede but leather is fine too, &#128522;







iuvcoach said:


> Gorgeous bag, congrats!!!



&#128522; thanks!


----------



## pbnjam

This looks pretty awesome! Congrats!




dl787 said:


> Mini studs accordion wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745871
> View attachment 2745872


----------



## CatePNW

Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle from FOS arrived today.  Bag was wrapped and only slightly stuffed, shoulder strap not wrapped like others I have seen, but it is fine.  No dustbag, but I know you don't always get one for this bag.  

Love the color and style, and I knew it was a small bag, and I hope it will work for me.  I haven't cut the tag yet, I'm going to put my stuff inside tomorrow and see how I feel about it on me when I'm dressed.  I'm a larger person don't want it to look itsy bitsy on me.  I think the long strap helps though, I like to wear bags by the shoulder strap and have them hang long, which this one does.  

Hard to capture true color, but you get the idea:


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle from FOS arrived today.  Bag was wrapped and only slightly stuffed, shoulder strap not wrapped like others I have seen, but it is fine.  No dustbag, but I know you don't always get one for this bag.
> 
> Love the color and style, and I knew it was a small bag, and I hope it will work for me.  I haven't cut the tag yet, I'm going to put my stuff inside tomorrow and see how I feel about it on me when I'm dressed.  I'm a larger person don't want it to look itsy bitsy on me.  I think the long strap helps though, I like to wear bags by the shoulder strap and have them hang long, which this one does.
> 
> Hard to capture true color, but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 2746133
> View attachment 2746134


Love it with those studs!! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Sarah03

CatePNW said:


> Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle from FOS arrived today.  Bag was wrapped and only slightly stuffed, shoulder strap not wrapped like others I have seen, but it is fine.  No dustbag, but I know you don't always get one for this bag.
> 
> Love the color and style, and I knew it was a small bag, and I hope it will work for me.  I haven't cut the tag yet, I'm going to put my stuff inside tomorrow and see how I feel about it on me when I'm dressed.  I'm a larger person don't want it to look itsy bitsy on me.  I think the long strap helps though, I like to wear bags by the shoulder strap and have them hang long, which this one does.
> 
> Hard to capture true color, but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 2746133
> View attachment 2746134




We are twins!  I feel like the crossbody strap is super long compared to others I've had, but I'm short, so that could be why. I didn't get a dust bag either, but that's ok. I love the antique brass and saddle together. Very pretty. I hope the MT works out for you!!!  

Just for fun, here's mine:
View attachment 2746455


----------



## Kitts

Sarah03 said:


> We are twins!  I feel like the crossbody strap is super long compared to others I've had, but I'm short, so that could be why. I didn't get a dust bag either, but that's ok. I love the antique brass and saddle together. Very pretty. I hope the MT works out for you!!!
> 
> Just for fun, here's mine:
> View attachment 2746455




Beautiful!!! You can double the strap to make it more of a shoulder bag. I find that I wear mine like that the most.


----------



## Sarah03

Kitts said:


> Beautiful!!! You can double the strap to make it more of a shoulder bag. I find that I wear mine like that the most.




That's a great idea!  Thank you!


----------



## WNYsketch

I've got the Blues today, ladies!

Small Phoebe in Lacquer Blue and Bleecker Sullivan Hobo in Ultra Navy via Macy's.


----------



## dl787

skiddo2000 said:


> Got my Rhyder 33 in black leather, decided to match the hardware with the metallic flats.



Love this combination. Looks great!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

WNYsketch said:


> I've got the Blues today, ladies!
> 
> Small Phoebe in Lacquer Blue and Bleecker Sullivan Hobo in Ultra Navy via Macy's.




Love them both shoulder bags are my faves.


----------



## WNYsketch

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love them both shoulder bags are my faves.



Yep, I am a shoulder girl. I have been afraid that the small Phoebe would be too small, but definitely not. After the stuffing was out of the Sullivan, it slouched perfectly. Both leathers are sooo soft "like buttah!".  The Ultra Navy gives off a little purple hue which is just fine by me because blue and purple are my colors. 

Both also came perfectly untouched, well stuffed, and wrapped from Macy's stores in Pittsburgh and Detroit. Got the Sale price + 20% off Sunday promo, and then another 20% off from opening a Macy's card.

Now the hard decision...which one to carry tomorrow!


----------



## love.my.bags

Thanks everyone!!! Caroline in Python is gorgeous but sadly she has since been returned. 

Sorry for the late response, I somehow never get any notifications when anyone comments. I had to go back to my post and see everyone's response. If some one can help me with this i truly appreciate it.

The Caroline family has expanded though


----------



## love.my.bags

Sorry ladies!!!! I tried quoting everyone, didn't work


----------



## tannedsilk

love.my.bags said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Caroline in Python is gorgeous but sadly she has since been returned.
> 
> Sorry for the late response, I somehow never get any notifications when anyone comments. I had to go back to my post and see everyone's response. If some one can help me with this i truly appreciate it.
> 
> The Caroline family has expanded though



Gorgeous, congrats!

Please could you tell me the style # of the croc embossed one.


----------



## love.my.bags

tannedsilk said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!
> 
> Please could you tell me the style # of the croc embossed one.


Thank you 
Style # 28222


----------



## BeachBagGal

love.my.bags said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Caroline in Python is gorgeous but sadly she has since been returned.
> 
> Sorry for the late response, I somehow never get any notifications when anyone comments. I had to go back to my post and see everyone's response. If some one can help me with this i truly appreciate it.
> 
> The Caroline family has expanded though


Three very pretty ladies!


----------



## love.my.bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Three very pretty ladies!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

love.my.bags said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Caroline in Python is gorgeous but sadly she has since been returned.
> 
> Sorry for the late response, I somehow never get any notifications when anyone comments. I had to go back to my post and see everyone's response. If some one can help me with this i truly appreciate it.
> 
> The Caroline family has expanded though


Congrats. Twins on Blk. Just got her from outlet and its lovvvvvvve


----------



## tannedsilk

love.my.bags said:


> Thank you
> Style # 28222




Thank you


----------



## jenn805

Handtag case in bronze
smaller then I thought it would be


----------



## mrop

jenn805 said:


> Handtag case in bronze
> 
> smaller then I thought it would be




Pretty! What's the style #? CS didn't mention bronze when I called earlier - only non metallic colors! Will a big phone fit?


----------



## jenn805

mrop said:


> Pretty! What's the style #? CS didn't mention bronze when I called earlier - only non metallic colors! Will a big phone fit?



52390 
My droid razr m fits and there is still room


----------



## mrop

jenn805 said:


> 52390
> My droid razr m fits and there is still room




Thank you!!


----------



## MaryBel

New goodies from the outlet


Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and nubuck


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> New goodies from the outlet
> 
> 
> Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and nubuck



Pretty


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Pretty





Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

I also got these. Prices were after the 50/0 off clearance.


Ikat x-body $35
 ikat writslet $17
 siggy x-body $35
 white wristlet $12.25
 blk/white lg wristlet $14
Mini satchel $66.50
 Zebra x-body $42
 Hobo $105
 Saffiano mini skinnies $14


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> New goodies from the outlet
> 
> 
> Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and nubuck


 

I love great outlet finds - congrats MB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I also got these. Prices were after the 50/0 off clearance.
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> Mini satchel $66.50
> Zebra x-body $42
> Hobo $105
> Saffiano mini skinnies $14


 

damnnnnnnnnn great prices
twins on Ikat stuff and going to get my PA tomorrow


----------



## Mariquel

MaryBel said:


> New goodies from the outlet
> 
> 
> Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and nubuck





MaryBel said:


> I also got these. Prices were after the 50/0 off clearance.
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> Mini satchel $66.50
> Zebra x-body $42
> Hobo $105
> Saffiano mini skinnies $14



Love, love your pinnacle and you found the mother lode of great outlet finds!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love great outlet finds - congrats MB





crazyforcoach09 said:


> damnnnnnnnnn great prices
> twins on Ikat stuff and going to get my PA tomorrow




Thanks GF!
The prices on the ikats were too good. I ended up buying 2 more for gifts!


----------



## MaryBel

Mariquel said:


> Love, love your pinnacle and you found the mother lode of great outlet finds!  Congrats!





Thank you!


----------



## ZSP

MaryBel said:


> New goodies from the outlet
> 
> 
> Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and nubuck



I love this bag...the combo leather and nubuck.  It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MaryBel said:


> New goodies from the outlet
> 
> 
> Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and nubuck


Oh so pretty and classy looking!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MaryBel said:


> I also got these. Prices were after the 50/0 off clearance.
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> Mini satchel $66.50
> Zebra x-body $42
> Hobo $105
> Saffiano mini skinnies $14


Oh wow you have some great goodies there!


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Handtag case in bronze
> 
> smaller then I thought it would be




I like this


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> I also got these. Prices were after the 50/0 off clearance.
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> Mini satchel $66.50
> Zebra x-body $42
> Hobo $105
> Saffiano mini skinnies $14




Great deals


----------



## ArmyWife12

My new Studded Mini Preston and ikat wristlet! The wrislet was the last one left at the outlet for $27. I saw the Preston at the Exchange on post in clearance for $186 last week and I didn't buy it. I went back today and there it was still in cleareance and reduced to $144! I guess it paid to wait lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

ArmyWife12 said:


> My new Studded Mini Preston and ikat wristlet! The wrislet was the last one left at the outlet for $27. I saw the Preston at the Exchange on post in clearance for $186 last week and I didn't buy it. I went back today and there it was still in cleareance and reduced to $144! I guess it paid to wait lol


Love your lil P Stud! Love the Ikat colors.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

These came home with me from outlet today....New mini Riley in Chesnut/love Red and Nine West Boots....color is almost exact!!M sorry for the bad pics...Ipad isn't cooperating!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> New goodies from the outlet
> 
> 
> Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and nubuck





MaryBel said:


> I also got these. Prices were after the 50/0 off clearance.
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> Mini satchel $66.50
> Zebra x-body $42
> Hobo $105
> Saffiano mini skinnies $14


Wow! Beautiful Haul! Dont Remember seeing that Legacy bag!! Really pretty


ArmyWife12 said:


> My new Studded Mini Preston and ikat wristlet! The wrislet was the last one left at the outlet for $27. I saw the Preston at the Exchange on post in clearance for $186 last week and I didn't buy it. I went back today and there it was still in cleareance and reduced to $144! I guess it paid to wait lol



Really nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

love.my.bags said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Caroline in Python is gorgeous but sadly she has since been returned.
> 
> Sorry for the late response, I somehow never get any notifications when anyone comments. I had to go back to my post and see everyone's response. If some one can help me with this i truly appreciate it.
> 
> The Caroline family has expanded though


Beautiful family!


jenn805 said:


> Handtag case in bronze
> smaller then I thought it would be



Very cute!


----------



## jenn805

Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful family!
> 
> 
> Very cute!



Thanks : )


----------



## Mariquel

Thatsmypurse said:


> These came home with me from outlet today....New mini Riley in Chesnut/love Red and Nine West Boots....color is almost exact!!M sorry for the bad pics...Ipad isn't cooperating!



Cute coordinating set!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Mariquel said:


> Cute coordinating set!


Thanks!


----------



## ArmyWife12

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your lil P Stud! Love the Ikat colors.



Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

ZSP said:


> I love this bag...the combo leather and nubuck.  It's a beautiful bag.





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh so pretty and classy looking!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow you have some great goodies there!





lisa.nickel said:


> Great deals





Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

ArmyWife12 said:


> My new Studded Mini Preston and ikat wristlet! The wrislet was the last one left at the outlet for $27. I saw the Preston at the Exchange on post in clearance for $186 last week and I didn't buy it. I went back today and there it was still in cleareance and reduced to $144! I guess it paid to wait lol




Twins on ikat!
Love your mini Preston! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> These came home with me from outlet today....New mini Riley in Chesnut/love Red and Nine West Boots....color is almost exact!!M sorry for the bad pics...Ipad isn't cooperating!





OMG! Love the whole outfit! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow! Beautiful Haul! Dont Remember seeing that Legacy bag!! Really pretty





Thanks! 
I have not find it anywhere except a Macy's page where it says no longer available and in the description it says limited edition. I wonder if it was not for the USA?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I have not find it anywhere except a Macy's page where it says no longer available and in the description it says limited edition. I wonder if it was not for the USA?


Yeah...maybe! I love and have a few Legacy bags, but Never saw that one! Congrats again on a rare find!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> These came home with me from outlet today....New mini Riley in Chesnut/love Red and Nine West Boots....color is almost exact!!M sorry for the bad pics...Ipad isn't cooperating!


Great finds! nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> OMG! Love the whole outfit! Congrats!


Thank You! Looked much better full screen..further away, but I need to always crop my pics so they will download! It never used to have to do this! It makes it much harder for me to take my pics and be happy with them! Oh well!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> Great finds! nice!


Thanks...I wasn't really looking for anything, saw this Mini Riley on the shelf and loved the color...almost didn't try it on! Once I did...I loved how it looked! I usually don't really match my shoes to my bags except black sometimes...but thought this looked cute


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks...I wasn't really looking for anything, saw this Mini Riley on the shelf and loved the color...almost didn't try it on! Once I did...I loved how it looked! I usually don't really match my shoes to my bags except black sometimes...but thought this looked cute


It does look cute together! Doesn't look too matchy matchy.


----------



## nerual13

I like! Sadly, my local outlet has a whole lot of Signature print bags, etc and not a lot of good stuff like you ladies seem to find!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

nerual13 said:


> I like! Sadly, my local outlet has a whole lot of Signature print bags, etc and not a lot of good stuff like you ladies seem to find!!


Thanks!  There wasn't that much in deletes this time...this bag just spoke to me today! Lol...here's another angle..the bag looks really big (so does my mid section in this pic ) however , the bag is small..but holds alot!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> It does look cute together! Doesn't look too matchy matchy.


Thank you!


----------



## CatePNW

ArmyWife12 said:


> My new Studded Mini Preston and ikat wristlet! The wrislet was the last one left at the outlet for $27. I saw the Preston at the Exchange on post in clearance for $186 last week and I didn't buy it. I went back today and there it was still in cleareance and reduced to $144! I guess it paid to wait lol



Great deal, love that color with the studs!


----------



## vesperholly

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks!  There wasn't that much in deletes this time...this bag just spoke to me today! Lol...here's another angle..the bag looks really big (so does my mid section in this pic ) however , the bag is small..but holds alot!



I saw those in the store with the zipper part pushed down into the bag - really changed the look!


----------



## oluchika

Ocelot wristlet from the new fall collection. Love the print


----------



## PeCe

oluchika said:


> Ocelot wristlet from the new fall collection. Love the print



Very Pretty!    Does it come with a special fob too?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

vesperholly said:


> I saw those in the store with the zipper part pushed down into the bag - really changed the look!


I tried to push the zipper down...just to seethe look, it doesn't really stay down for long though! Lol
It looked cute but made the bag look even smaller!


----------



## ArmyWife12

MaryBel said:


> Twins on ikat!
> Love your mini Preston! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## ArmyWife12

CatePNW said:


> Great deal, love that color with the studs!



Thank you!  I hope I don't get any color transfer with dark jeans. I will just have to be careful


----------



## donnaoh

.


----------



## whateve

I've found a couple of older bags I really wanted. First is the small tortilla bag from 2004. It is made from lamb nappa leather and is incredibly soft. The color is gorgeous. I wish I knew the color name. I can't find any reference to this color.


----------



## whateve

This is Bleecker large flap from 2007 in ink. I'm in love. I think it is breathtakingly beautiful. The color is a grayish navy.


----------



## Sarah03

Whateve, both bags are very pretty!  The blue is a gorgeous color.  I love the tassel on the tortilla!


----------



## jailnurse93

whateve said:


> This is Bleecker large flap from 2007 in ink. I'm in love. I think it is breathtakingly beautiful. The color is a grayish navy.




I  2007 Coach!  NICE NICE NICE.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> Whateve, both bags are very pretty!  The blue is a gorgeous color.  I love the tassel on the tortilla!


Thank you! 


jailnurse93 said:


> I  2007 Coach!  NICE NICE NICE.


Thanks! Me too. I have 4 2007 Coach bags and they are all gorgeous with the best leather: Legacy Bridgit, Bleecker small duffle, Chelsea mineral vintage satchel and now Bleecker large flap.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

whateve said:


> This is Bleecker large flap from 2007 in ink. I'm in love. I think it is breathtakingly beautiful. The color is a grayish navy.





whateve said:


> I've found a couple of older bags I really wanted. First is the small tortilla bag from 2004. It is made from lamb nappa leather and is incredibly soft. The color is gorgeous. I wish I knew the color name. I can't find any reference to this color.



Both are really pretty! I love the unique shape of the tortilla bag! Both are definitely head turners! Enjoy your great finds!


----------



## ecj*waxy

whateve said:


> This is Bleecker large flap from 2007 in ink. I'm in love. I think it is breathtakingly beautiful. The color is a grayish navy.


Beautiful!!!  I've always loved the Bleecker straps!  This was (is) a great line...the detail and workmanship on these bags is exceptional!  Congrats!


----------



## whateve

Thatsmypurse said:


> Both are really pretty! I love the unique shape of the tortilla bag! Both are definitely head turners! Enjoy your great finds!





ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful!!!  I've always loved the Bleecker straps!  This was (is) a great line...the detail and workmanship on these bags is exceptional!  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Coconut lover

whateve said:


> This is Bleecker large flap from 2007 in ink. I'm in love. I think it is breathtakingly beautiful. The color is a grayish navy.



Agree, and that leather is amazing


----------



## letstalkbags

Soft borough in Nappa leather 32291 . ( Macy's 25% off sale ) So smooth and lightweight to carry without the zippers.


----------



## PeCe

whateve said:


> I've found a couple of older bags I really wanted. First is the small tortilla bag from 2004. It is made from lamb nappa leather and is incredibly soft. The color is gorgeous. I wish I knew the color name. I can't find any reference to this color.



Agreed  an absolutely fabulous color.  I'm such a pushover for that color, even more so when spring approaches. That bag is a great find. Enjoy her!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

letstalkbags said:


> Soft borough in Nappa leather 32291 . ( Macy's 25% off sale ) So smooth and lightweight to carry without the zippers.


Congrats


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats


Thanks !


----------



## Caspin22

letstalkbags said:


> Soft borough in Nappa leather 32291 . ( Macy's 25% off sale ) So smooth and lightweight to carry without the zippers.



Did you get both Black and Tan??  I have Earth and LOVE it....Black is next on my list.  I can't stop petting the leather, it's soooo soft and smooth.  Congrats!!


----------



## whateve

Coconut lover said:


> Agree, and that leather is amazing





PeCe said:


> Agreed  an absolutely fabulous color.  I'm such a pushover for that color, even more so when spring approaches. That bag is a great find. Enjoy her!


Thank you!


----------



## pursecharm

letstalkbags said:


> Soft borough in Nappa leather 32291 . ( Macy's 25% off sale ) So smooth and lightweight to carry without the zippers.







Canderson22 said:


> Did you get both Black and Tan??  I have Earth and LOVE it....Black is next on my list.  I can't stop petting the leather, it's soooo soft and smooth.  Congrats!!




I have the tan at home waiting for some cooler weather. Let us know how you like the suede after using it.


----------



## annpan23

Got great deals on these purses! Both on clearance for 50/30 off...

Preston Mini = $76
Peyton Bennett Mini = $66


----------



## lurkernomore

I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.


Awwwww. Soooo cute. Love that candy girl


----------



## jenn805

lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.



Omg. Love the pup : ), and the bags cute too : )


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.


Awww what a cute puppy!!! Lab? Of course the bag is cute too!


----------



## Hipchick69

My new to me eBay find Madison teal mini satchel.  Love the color!&#128525;


----------



## CatePNW

lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.



Oh, how sweet!  Thank you for adopting a rescue dog, so happy for those who give them homes and a new life.

Nice bag too.  I love finding poorly listed bags on eBay.  I've found a few so far, but none that I personally want.  Actually, I do regret not going for the Willis a while back, but I've grown to like it more now!


----------



## CatePNW

Hipchick69 said:


> View attachment 2751119
> View attachment 2751120
> 
> 
> My new to me eBay find Madison teal mini satchel.  Love the color!&#55357;&#56845;



What a pretty color!


----------



## Caspin22

Hipchick69 said:


> View attachment 2751119
> View attachment 2751120
> 
> 
> My new to me eBay find Madison teal mini satchel.  Love the color!&#128525;



I think that one's Dark Plume - a color they should have done MUCH more with.  Beautiful!


----------



## Hipchick69

Canderson22 said:


> I think that one's Dark Plume - a color they should have done MUCH more with.  Beautiful!




Thanks it is dark plume and great color.


----------



## indiaink

lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.


Beautiful bag and cutest puppy! Will you name her Candy?


----------



## nerual13

Here I've been saying that my outlet never has good stuff. I popped over after salon day to see if anything good turned up. I found a pretty pink hobo in the older style leather. Someone returned it, good fortune for me! I would've preferred something other than pink, but I love the cut and style and it sits super nice on my shoulder!!! I'm pleased with having a decent weekend bag though, will be good for running around. The leather feels SO nice too! I also put up a pic of the tag, hoping someone knows the proper name for this pretty girl!!!


----------



## tonij2000

nerual13 said:


> Here I've been saying that my outlet never has good stuff. I popped over after salon day to see if anything good turned up. I found a pretty pink hobo in the older style leather. Someone returned it, good fortune for me! I would've preferred something other than pink, but I love the cut and style and it sits super nice on my shoulder!!! I'm pleased with having a decent weekend bag though, will be good for running around. The leather feels SO nice too! I also put up a pic of the tag, hoping someone knows the proper name for this pretty girl!!!



Daisy Leather Convertible Hobo, congrats!


----------



## nerual13

w00t, I suspected that might be her name, but I bow to the wisdom found on these boards! I was super thrilled, I love the smooth solid feeling leather! Glad I popped into the outlet today, 50% + 30% equals a deal for me!!!!


----------



## FashionNewby14

whateve said:


> This is Bleecker large flap from 2007 in ink. I'm in love. I think it is breathtakingly beautiful. The color is a grayish navy.




Gorgeous!  Love that color!


----------



## FashionNewby14

whateve said:


> I've found a couple of older bags I really wanted. First is the small tortilla bag from 2004. It is made from lamb nappa leather and is incredibly soft. The color is gorgeous. I wish I knew the color name. I can't find any reference to this color.




Wow! So beautiful!  I love Coach's nappa leather!  The tassel....just WOW!!!  . Incredible finds!


----------



## FashionNewby14

lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.




LOVE the puppy!!  Congrats on both!  The Candace is beautiful!


----------



## whateve

FashionNewby14 said:


> Wow! So beautiful!  I love Coach's nappa leather!  The tassel....just WOW!!!  . Incredible finds!


Thank you!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Awwwww. Soooo cute. Love that candy girl


Thanks! she is my first candy!



jenn805 said:


> Omg. Love the pup : ), and the bags cute too : )


Thanks!



BeachBagGal said:


> Awww what a cute puppy!!! Lab? Of course the bag is cute too!



Thanks! We don't really know for sure about her...they said lab and shepherd, but we will see


----------



## lurkernomore

CatePNW said:


> Oh, how sweet!  Thank you for adopting a rescue dog, so happy for those who give them homes and a new life.
> 
> Nice bag too.  I love finding poorly listed bags on eBay.  I've found a few so far, but none that I personally want.  Actually, I do regret not going for the Willis a while back, but I've grown to like it more now!




Love searching ebay - although I have a bit less time now chasing the puppy around!
and, I would like to give a shout-out to my state  - they are great about bringing dogs in from other states so pups can find their "forever home"


----------



## lurkernomore

indiaink said:


> Beautiful bag and cutest puppy! Will you name her Candy?



Actually we named her Janey (I am a huge Bruce Springsteen fan). If I was going to name her after a Coach bag, it probably would have been Zoe!



FashionNewby14 said:


> LOVE the puppy!!  Congrats on both!  The Candace is beautiful!


  Thanks - I love discovering bags that I didn't know I needed!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

nerual13 said:


> Here I've been saying that my outlet never has good stuff. I popped over after salon day to see if anything good turned up. I found a pretty pink hobo in the older style leather. Someone returned it, good fortune for me! I would've preferred something other than pink, but I love the cut and style and it sits super nice on my shoulder!!! I'm pleased with having a decent weekend bag though, will be good for running around. The leather feels SO nice too! I also put up a pic of the tag, hoping someone knows the proper name for this pretty girl!!!


Pretty! Love the pink! Goes with more than you think! Enjoy your find!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

letstalkbags said:


> Soft borough in Nappa leather 32291 . ( Macy's 25% off sale ) So smooth and lightweight to carry without the zippers.


Love the colors and the soft leather! S nice !


annpan23 said:


> Got great deals on these purses! Both on clearance for 50/30 off...
> 
> Preston Mini = $76
> Peyton Bennett Mini = $66



Great finds! Really like that blue color! My outlet Never seems to have 50/30!!! Only have seen 50/20.. and that's only on accessories!!! Lucky u! Enjoy!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Found this little gem at a consignment shop yesterday in Boston for about $55 total! Originally around $238, I think...from 2005. The Limited Edition Coach Tweed Velvet Swarovski Bow SoHo Demi Purse.

Below is just a stock photo of the bag -- the actual bag is at home and waiting to be used one evening this fall.....but I'm so excited about it!  I remember seeing this in the store and wanting it so badly, but I thought it was overpriced at the time (little did I know how prices would climb). : / Anyway, the bag I actually got is in lovely shape!!! I'm very excited about this nostalgic little piece! You never know what you're going to find out there! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CoachMaven

CoachCruiser said:


> Found this little gem at a consignment shop yesterday in Boston for about $55 total! Originally around $238, I think...from 2005. The Limited Edition Coach Tweed Velvet Swarovski Bow SoHo Demi Purse.
> 
> Below is just a stock photo of the bag -- the actual bag is at home and waiting to be used one evening this fall.....but I'm so excited about it!  I remember seeing this in the store and wanting it so badly, but I thought it was overpriced at the time (little did I know how prices would climb). : / Anyway, the bag I actually got is in lovely shape!!! I'm very excited about this nostalgic little piece! You never know what you're going to find out there! Thanks for letting me share!



Great find! I have the small kisslock in houndstooth that is from this era too. They had some great bags then.


----------



## CoachCruiser

CoachMaven said:


> Great find! I have the small kisslock in houndstooth that is from this era too. They had some great bags then.


Yes, they did!!! I'm thinking of all the cute tweeds that they used to put out....it'll be interesting to see what/if Vevers does anything for the holidays...!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yeah...maybe! I love and have a few Legacy bags, but Never saw that one! Congrats again on a rare find!


Thank you!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank You! Looked much better full screen..further away, but I need to always crop my pics so they will download! It never used to have to do this! It makes it much harder for me to take my pics and be happy with them! Oh well!



It looks really good anyway. Congrats!



whateve said:


> This is Bleecker large flap from 2007 in ink. I'm in love. I think it is breathtakingly beautiful. The color is a grayish navy.




Gorgeous bags! Love them both!



annpan23 said:


> Got great deals on these purses! Both on clearance for 50/30 off...
> 
> Preston Mini = $76
> Peyton Bennett Mini = $66





Congrats!
Twins on the Peyton mini!
Love the Preston mini!


----------



## MaryBel

letstalkbags said:


> Soft borough in Nappa leather 32291 . ( Macy's 25% off sale ) So smooth and lightweight to carry without the zippers.




WOW, gorgeous! Congrats!



lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.




Your puppy is so cute! 
Gorgeous Candace! Color twin. I have Rory.



Hipchick69 said:


> View attachment 2751119
> View attachment 2751120
> 
> 
> My new to me eBay find Madison teal mini satchel.  Love the color!&#128525;




Awesome find! Love this color! Congrats!



nerual13 said:


> Here I've been saying that my outlet never has good stuff. I popped over after salon day to see if anything good turned up. I found a pretty pink hobo in the older style leather. Someone returned it, good fortune for me! I would've preferred something other than pink, but I love the cut and style and it sits super nice on my shoulder!!! I'm pleased with having a decent weekend bag though, will be good for running around. The leather feels SO nice too! I also put up a pic of the tag, hoping someone knows the proper name for this pretty girl!!!





Congrats on your hobo! I have the same one but in blue with green trim. Love how lightweight it is. Congrats!



CoachCruiser said:


> Found this little gem at a consignment shop yesterday in Boston for about $55 total! Originally around $238, I think...from 2005. The Limited Edition Coach Tweed Velvet Swarovski Bow SoHo Demi Purse.
> 
> Below is just a stock photo of the bag -- the actual bag is at home and waiting to be used one evening this fall.....but I'm so excited about it!  I remember seeing this in the store and wanting it so badly, but I thought it was overpriced at the time (little did I know how prices would climb). : / Anyway, the bag I actually got is in lovely shape!!! I'm very excited about this nostalgic little piece! You never know what you're going to find out there! Thanks for letting me share!





What a nice find! Congrats!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

whateve said:


> I've found a couple of older bags I really wanted. First is the small tortilla bag from 2004. It is made from lamb nappa leather and is incredibly soft. The color is gorgeous. I wish I knew the color name. I can't find any reference to this color.




OMG!! I LOVE the Tortilla bags (I have black and purple) & have only heard tales of the blue (teal?) color... Never actually seen it. I'm in awe! What a beauty!


----------



## suetheshopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Found this little gem at a consignment shop yesterday in Boston for about $55 total! Originally around $238, I think...from 2005. The Limited Edition Coach Tweed Velvet Swarovski Bow SoHo Demi Purse.
> 
> Below is just a stock photo of the bag -- the actual bag is at home and waiting to be used one evening this fall.....but I'm so excited about it!  I remember seeing this in the store and wanting it so badly, but I thought it was overpriced at the time (little did I know how prices would climb). : / Anyway, the bag I actually got is in lovely shape!!! I'm very excited about this nostalgic little piece! You never know what you're going to find out there! Thanks for letting me share!



Nice find!! You need to take us locals to your secret Coach places.....


----------



## nerual13

MoreCoachPleez said:


> OMG!! I LOVE the Tortilla bags (I have black and purple) & have only heard tales of the blue (teal?) color... Never actually seen it. I'm in awe! What a beauty!



I think I need to see a pic of any bag named "tortilla"


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Found this little gem at a consignment shop yesterday in Boston for about $55 total! Originally around $238, I think...from 2005. The Limited Edition Coach Tweed Velvet Swarovski Bow SoHo Demi Purse.
> 
> Below is just a stock photo of the bag -- the actual bag is at home and waiting to be used one evening this fall.....but I'm so excited about it!  I remember seeing this in the store and wanting it so badly, but I thought it was overpriced at the time (little did I know how prices would climb). : / Anyway, the bag I actually got is in lovely shape!!! I'm very excited about this nostalgic little piece! You never know what you're going to find out there! Thanks for letting me share!


I love that bag! Congratulations! I love all the details they used to put into even small bags.


----------



## whateve

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags! Love them both!


Thank you!


MoreCoachPleez said:


> OMG!! I LOVE the Tortilla bags (I have black and purple) & have only heard tales of the blue (teal?) color... Never actually seen it. I'm in awe! What a beauty!


I knew you had the purple. Are yours the small or regular size? When I got it, I searched the forum for tortilla bags. The tales of the blue I read referred to a cadet blue which doesn't seem to be the same color at all.

Did you spray yours with anything to keep it clean? Yesterday I must have had some lotion on my hands and it made a spot. I guess it absorbed in because it is gone today, but that made me nervous.


nerual13 said:


> I think I need to see a pic of any bag named "tortilla"


Here's a picture of the elusive cadet blue, not the one I have.
They are made of nappa lamb leather, super soft!


----------



## lisa.nickel

lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.




Love them both


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lisa.nickel said:


> Love them both


+1!  So cute!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> It looks really good anyway. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> I have a double reveal. 1st up is my new puppy - she is a 3 month old rescue, and I really need to keep my purse closet closed because she loves to chew - everything!
> And then is my to-to-me Candace I found on ebay. She was poorly listed and arrived perfect.


Congratulations on Candace. I love poor listings! Your puppy is adorable! She has a guilty look on her face.


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> Did you get both Black and Tan??  I have Earth and LOVE it....Black is next on my list.  I can't stop petting the leather, it's soooo soft and smooth.  Congrats!!


Yes, I did. I agree with you, the leather is amazing on these!
 I have seen your Earth and love it ! ( LOL , That sounded weird ! )


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Got my FOS purchases yesterday. Everything was wrapped up well. My duffle has the E at the end of the style number. The leather is thinner than my other 2 leather Legacy pieces, and doesn't smell as yummy, but she's still a gorgeous bag.  The color is hard to capture!! No where close to what is here. It's much more purple and more subdued.  I think she needs some conditioning too. She's a little dry.  Anywho, here's my stuff! I didn't get a picture of the umbrella by itself, but it's a good size and the colors are really pretty.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

whateve said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I knew you had the purple. Are yours the small or regular size? When I got it, I searched the forum for tortilla bags. The tales of the blue I read referred to a cadet blue which doesn't seem to be the same color at all.
> 
> Did you spray yours with anything to keep it clean? Yesterday I must have had some lotion on my hands and it made a spot. I guess it absorbed in because it is gone today, but that made me nervous.
> 
> Here's a picture of the elusive cadet blue, not the one I have.
> They are made of nappa lamb leather, super soft!




No, I haven't sprayed mine with anything. Just condition them with Apple. I would love to find a product that would protect the leather but I'm too scared to try anything that might ruin the buttery softness! Let me know if you find anything suitable for nappa & I'll do the same 

WOW, that cadet blue is beautiful! Though, I think I like yours better! Is it similar to Dark Plume from last fall? I have the smaller size, without the tassel. Wish both sizes came w that nice long tassel!


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> No, I haven't sprayed mine with anything. Just condition them with Apple. I would love to find a product that would protect the leather but I'm too scared to try anything that might ruin the buttery softness! Let me know if you find anything suitable for nappa & I'll do the same
> 
> WOW, that cadet blue is beautiful! Though, I think I like yours better! Is it similar to Dark Plume from last fall? I have the smaller size, without the tassel. Wish both sizes came w that nice long tassel!


I love the tassel! It's much lighter than dark plume. It's about halfway in between robin and aquamarine (haircalf Candace).


----------



## juls12

My new Lindsey (feel free to correct me if I got the name wrong). Just got her today at the outlet mall. I went there to get a Michael Kors purse and didn't like any. Then I went to Coach and found this. I love the colour and the leather


----------



## flik

juls12 said:


> My new Lindsey (feel free to correct me if I got the name wrong). Just got her today at the outlet mall. I went there to get a Michael Kors purse and didn't like any. Then I went to Coach and found this. I love the colour and the leather



Very pretty bag & color.  I see you have the Le Pliage cosmetic case.  Do you like it? I just got one on clearance at Bloomingdale's. It looked so lonely just couldn't leave it there!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

whateve said:


> I love the tassel! It's much lighter than dark plume. It's about halfway in between robin and aquamarine (haircalf Candace).




My fingertips are literally tingling, wanting to reach into the pic & grab the tortilla, LOL! That color is out of this world! Nappa + aquamarine = heavenly  Please PM me if you find out whether there is a protective spray suitable for nappa. & please, please post pics if you ever find another tortilla in new color!


----------



## juls12

flik said:


> Very pretty bag & color.  I see you have the Le Pliage cosmetic case.  Do you like it? I just got one on clearance at Bloomingdale's. It looked so lonely just couldn't leave it there!



Thank you  Yes I like the cosmetic case. It fits a ton and is easy to clean.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

juls12 said:


> My new Lindsey (feel free to correct me if I got the name wrong). Just got her today at the outlet mall. I went there to get a Michael Kors purse and didn't like any. Then I went to Coach and found this. I love the colour and the leather


 

I love Lindsey
Can you please post a pic of the price tag.


----------



## juls12

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love Lindsey
> Can you please post a pic of the price tag.



No they cut if off at the store.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

juls12 said:


> No they cut if off at the store.


 
wow never has that happened to me 
can you provide the style number off the creed
where did you puchase
is it MFF or FP?


----------



## juls12

crazyforcoach09 said:


> wow never has that happened to me
> can you provide the style number off the creed
> where did you puchase
> is it MFF or FP?



I got it at the outlet and they always cut off my tags. And every time I forget to tell them not to. The style number is F28542.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

juls12 said:


> I got it at the outlet and they always cut off my tags. And every time I forget to tell them not to. The style number is F28542.


 

Thanks!!!!
They remaking Lindsey but she looks great
cant wait to see her this weekend


----------



## carinas

juls12 said:


> I got it at the outlet and they always cut off my tags. And every time I forget to tell them not to. The style number is F28542.



Wow! I wonder why would they cut off the tags every time? To prevent returns? Never happened to me but maybe it's another new rule they have now?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> Wow! I wonder why would they cut off the tags every time? To prevent returns? Never happened to me but maybe it's another new rule they have now?


 
you can return without tags


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you can return without tags



ok, but isn't it still strange move?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> ok, but isn't it still strange move?


 
Yes and NEVER happened to me - just weird
but HEY its COACH!!!!


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes and NEVER happened to me - just weird
> but HEY its COACH!!!!



Ahh, Coach is annoying but here we are still buying it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> Ahh, Coach is annoying but here we are still buying it


 
Yes we do -


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> They remaking Lindsey but she looks great
> cant wait to see her this weekend



Oh Coach/Lindsey resident expert  , the only difference I can tell from the picture is that they're using the Coach nameplate instead of the horse 'n carriage and the rows of gathers are straight across instead of wavy. You notice anything else?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mariquel said:


> Oh Coach/Lindsey resident expert  , the only difference I can tell from the picture is that they're using the Coach nameplate instead of the horse 'n carriage and the rows of gathers are straight across instead of wavy. You notice anything else?


 
LOL at resident expert
the plate was the first thing saw


----------



## crazyforcoach09

juls12 said:


> No they cut if off at the store.


 
is outlet using brown shopping bags from FP now???


----------



## Caspin22

Was at Dillard's at opening this morning to get my Olive Grey/Gunmetal Skinny Wallet for 30/40 off. Been waiting for this one since it came out!


----------



## mrop

Canderson22 said:


> Was at Dillard's at opening this morning to get my Olive Grey/Gunmetal Skinny Wallet for 30/40 off. Been waiting for this one since it came out!
> 
> View attachment 2753619




Yay!! Great find! Happy for you! I know you love your skinny wallets!!


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Was at Dillard's at opening this morning to get my Olive Grey/Gunmetal Skinny Wallet for 30/40 off. Been waiting for this one since it came out!
> 
> View attachment 2753619



Love!  I just bought a skinny wallet a couple of weeks ago and really like it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Canderson22 said:


> Was at Dillard's at opening this morning to get my Olive Grey/Gunmetal Skinny Wallet for 30/40 off. Been waiting for this one since it came out!
> 
> View attachment 2753619





Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## abwd

carinas said:


> Wow! I wonder why would they cut off the tags every time? To prevent returns? Never happened to me but maybe it's another new rule they have now?




It has happened to me every time I have made an outlet purchase. Not the style number, but the bottom portion of the tag.


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> Was at Dillard's at opening this morning to get my Olive Grey/Gunmetal Skinny Wallet for 30/40 off. Been waiting for this one since it came out!
> 
> View attachment 2753619




Gorgeous!! Congrats.


----------



## oluchika

Canderson22 said:


> Was at Dillard's at opening this morning to get my Olive Grey/Gunmetal Skinny Wallet for 30/40 off. Been waiting for this one since it came out!
> 
> View attachment 2753619



Twins! I bought the same wallet at Dillards. Love the color.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Canderson22 said:


> Was at Dillard's at opening this morning to get my Olive Grey/Gunmetal Skinny Wallet for 30/40 off. Been waiting for this one since it came out!
> 
> View attachment 2753619




I love this color with the gm hardware


----------



## lisa.nickel

juls12 said:


> My new Lindsey (feel free to correct me if I got the name wrong). Just got her today at the outlet mall. I went there to get a Michael Kors purse and didn't like any. Then I went to Coach and found this. I love the colour and the leather




Very pretty


----------



## PeCe

juls12 said:


> My new Lindsey (feel free to correct me if I got the name wrong). Just got her today at the outlet mall. I went there to get a Michael Kors purse and didn't like any. Then I went to Coach and found this. I love the colour and the leather



 You made the right choice!


----------



## juls12

lisa.nickel said:


> Very pretty



Thank you


----------



## juls12

PeCe said:


> You made the right choice!



I think so too


----------



## Syrenitytoo

juls12 said:


> My new Lindsey (feel free to correct me if I got the name wrong). Just got her today at the outlet mall. I went there to get a Michael Kors purse and didn't like any. Then I went to Coach and found this. I love the colour and the leather


Great bag!  Color is amazing and fashion forward for the season!  I'm looking for a bag ani this color!  The Lindsey is still such a sought after useful bag!  Enjoy her!


----------



## hal098

Hello everyone~

I'm brand new to TPF. Was wondering if this is where everyone's been discussing and showing new fall items they've gotten?

cheers~


----------



## bags4fun

hal098 said:


> Hello everyone~
> 
> I'm brand new to TPF. Was wondering if this is where everyone's been discussing and showing new fall items they've gotten?
> 
> cheers~



Pretty much any Coach items that are new to you!


----------



## whateve

hal098 said:


> Hello everyone~
> 
> I'm brand new to TPF. Was wondering if this is where everyone's been discussing and showing new fall items they've gotten?
> 
> cheers~


This is the thread to show any new purchases you've gotten. If you would like to discuss new items that Coach is going to be releasing soon, check out the Fall Preview and the Spring Preview threads. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-fall-2014-preview-tpf-official-861915.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-2015-preview-880283.html


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.


Congrats. I like stuff juming off the shelf. Lololol


----------



## jenn805

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.



Very pretty. I love pink :  )


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. I like stuff juming off the shelf. Lololol


Thanks!! 
Yes, me too!!! Love it!! 



jenn805 said:


> Very pretty. I love pink :  )



Thank you! I love pink as well. Hubby kinda didn't get the difference between pink Ruby and pink scarlet. I had to teach him.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.


Love that Kelsey and color! Cute shoes too!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that Kelsey and color! Cute shoes too!



Thank you! Yeah, that color is gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.


Very pretty! Bag and shoes!


----------



## yellowbernie

Pretty bag, and shoes, and fob, congrats


----------



## tracerx

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.


Great choices, congrats - I bet you are going to love them all.


----------



## phoxxy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.




Congrats! I need that fob...style number?


----------



## annpan23

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.


Very nice purse and shoes!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very pretty! Bag and shoes!




Thank you, TMP!






yellowbernie said:


> Pretty bag, and shoes, and fob, congrats






Thanks, Bernie!




tracerx said:


> Great choices, congrats - I bet you are going to love them all.






Thanks,  Tracerx. I do love everything. 




phoxxy said:


> Congrats! I need that fob...style number?


Thanks, phoxxy. Style number is  F62502. 



There's a close-up of the fob, phoxxy. 




annpan23 said:


> Very nice purse and shoes!



Thank you, Annpan!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Did they have more Kelsey's other than the one you purchased?


----------



## phoxxy

Thanks, Ineedcoffee.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.


 

Congrats!  Love them both - and twins on PS Kelsey!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

ladylightkeeper said:


> Did they have more Kelsey's other than the one you purchased?



They had some small pink scarlets, and the SA ( Mary ) said they had " a bunch" of reg PS Kelseys in the back. I had her bring me out one from the back. They had black ones in both sizes, I think. 







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  Love them both - and twins on PS Kelsey!



Thanks!! Yay for bag twins!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.


I just saw these. Very very good size bag


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just saw these. Very very good size bag



They really are. I had  no clue!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> They really are. I had  no clue!



I was so shocked when I saw how big they are


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I love the OUTLETS!!! - SCORED!!!!!
I love Madison Hobo  it is a great weekend and travel bag!!!
Ms Parchment JUMPED off the shelf and came home with me too


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the OUTLETS!!! - SCORED!!!!!
> I love Madison Hobo  it is a great weekend and travel bag!!!
> Ms Parchment JUMPED off the shelf and came home with me too



Nice!  Are the hobos making it to the outlets now, or was this a chance find?


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the OUTLETS!!! - SCORED!!!!!
> I love Madison Hobo  it is a great weekend and travel bag!!!
> Ms Parchment JUMPED off the shelf and came home with me too


Keep that fire burning,woman! Great picks!


----------



## JaimeY

iNeedCoffee said:


> Quick stop at Dawsonville this afternoon; Ms. Pink Scarlet Kelsey ( reg size ) jumped off the shelf and into my waiting arms. I hadn't really paid attention to Kelsey before. I love her! The small would have been too small for me, but the regular is perrrrfect. The flats are Callies. They are  SUPER comfy. I'm not sure if the fob is FP or MFF ( MFO? ), but it's really pretty. Sorry if it posts sideways.



I love it!  Great bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the OUTLETS!!! - SCORED!!!!!
> I love Madison Hobo  it is a great weekend and travel bag!!!
> Ms Parchment JUMPED off the shelf and came home with me too



LOL! Holy Jumping Bags, Batman!! You found a Café Carry-all!! She is gorgeous!! I haven't seen any at outlets! Enjoy your beauties!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

JaimeY said:


> I love it!  Great bag!



Thanks so much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Nice!  Are the hobos making it to the outlets now, or was this a chance find?



Thanks. Yes they at manyyyyyyy outlets


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> LOL! Holy Jumping Bags, Batman!! You found a Café Carry-all!! She is gorgeous!! I haven't seen any at outlets! Enjoy your beauties!!


Lololol you so crazy. Gurl. Whn i called for hobo i asked abt cafe and jumped on it


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lololol you so crazy. Gurl. Whn i called for hobo i asked abt cafe and jumped on it



I don't blame you. She is stunning.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Can I just say how much I heart Dillards?!?  I went by to see what, if anything was left, not expecting anything at all to be left. That's what happened last time. But...... I spies this beauty that tempted me so many times before but I always hesitated because of the the flap. But for 30/40 I was willing to take a chance. 

Olive Carlyle and the Saffiano double zip wristlet. 

Happy Dance!! 
View attachment 2756820


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Keep that fire burning,woman! Great picks!


Lolol BG. U a mess


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can I just say how much I heart Dillards?!?  I went by to see what, if anything was left, not expecting anything at all to be left. That's what happened last time. But...... I spies this beauty that tempted me so many times before but I always hesitated because of the the flap. But for 30/40 I was willing to take a chance.
> 
> Olive Carlyle and the Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> Happy Dance!!
> View attachment 2756820



Very nice find


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the OUTLETS!!! - SCORED!!!!!
> I love Madison Hobo  it is a great weekend and travel bag!!!
> Ms Parchment JUMPED off the shelf and came home with me too




Nice finds! Love the Hobo


----------



## Esquared72

Went to the outlet for the ID lanyard but found a couple other goodies, too. 

Madison croc embossed accordion zip in Midnight Oak (in love with this!), and my first MFF bag in many, many years...the Hadley Deluxe Grain Zip Satchel in Saddle. It's so squishy!! It was 20/50 - got it for $169.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

jenn805 said:


> Very nice find



Love!! Do you have to have a Dillard's credit card to get that discount? ( I hope it's okay to ask that.  I don't do credit cards at all. I'm a recovering chargeaholic. )


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. Yes they at manyyyyyyy outlets





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can I just say how much I heart Dillards?!?  I went by to see what, if anything was left, not expecting anything at all to be left. That's what happened last time. But...... I spies this beauty that tempted me so many times before but I always hesitated because of the the flap. But for 30/40 I was willing to take a chance.
> 
> Olive Carlyle and the Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> Happy Dance!!
> View attachment 2756820





eehlers said:


> Went to the outlet for the ID lanyard but found a couple other goodies, too.
> 
> Madison croc embossed accordion zip in Midnight Oak (in love with this!), and my first MFF bag in many, many years...the Hadley Deluxe Grain Zip Satchel in Saddle. It's so squishy!! It was 20/50 - got it for $169.



You all are just killing me with your finds, as I sit here in one Macy's and no outlet land USA.   

I think I'll just fly over to shop in C4C's and NAC's closets.  PM me your address and hour please....LOL!


----------



## jenn805

iNeedCoffee said:


> Love!! Do you have to have a Dillard's credit card to get that discount? ( I hope it's okay to ask that.  I don't do credit cards at all. I'm a recovering chargeaholic. )



Lol. No Dillard's cc. I have too many cc already : )


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can I just say how much I heart Dillards?!?  I went by to see what, if anything was left, not expecting anything at all to be left. That's what happened last time. But...... I spies this beauty that tempted me so many times before but I always hesitated because of the the flap. But for 30/40 I was willing to take a chance.
> 
> Olive Carlyle and the Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> Happy Dance!!
> View attachment 2756820


Loving!! Great find!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Went to the outlet for the ID lanyard but found a couple other goodies, too.
> 
> Madison croc embossed accordion zip in Midnight Oak (in love with this!), and my first MFF bag in many, many years...the Hadley Deluxe Grain Zip Satchel in Saddle. It's so squishy!! It was 20/50 - got it for $169.


What do you think about the hadley leather? Haven't seen in person.


----------



## IceCap11

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the OUTLETS!!! - SCORED!!!!!
> I love Madison Hobo  it is a great weekend and travel bag!!!
> Ms Parchment JUMPED off the shelf and came home with me too


 
Sweeeet! I like the colour of that hobo.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

IceCap11 said:


> Sweeeet! I like the colour of that hobo.



Thanks


----------



## IceCap11

juls12 said:


> My new Lindsey (feel free to correct me if I got the name wrong). Just got her today at the outlet mall. I went there to get a Michael Kors purse and didn't like any. Then I went to Coach and found this. I love the colour and the leather


 
Love it!! Do you mind sharing how much it was & if you saw any other colors?


----------



## whateve

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can I just say how much I heart Dillards?!?  I went by to see what, if anything was left, not expecting anything at all to be left. That's what happened last time. But...... I spies this beauty that tempted me so many times before but I always hesitated because of the the flap. But for 30/40 I was willing to take a chance.
> 
> Olive Carlyle and the Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> Happy Dance!!
> View attachment 2756820


I love this color! Unbelievable price!


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> What do you think about the hadley leather? Haven't seen in person.




I really like it - it reminds me of the textured leather from the Legacy line (I have the duffle in that leather) - it's not quite as thick but it is similar in look and feel. Very soft and squishy. 

Here's a close up pic of the grain.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> Love!! Do you have to have a Dillard's credit card to get that discount? ( I hope it's okay to ask that.  I don't do credit cards at all. I'm a recovering chargeaholic. )



I don't mind you asking. I don't have a Dillards card, so that means I don't get to take advantage of the extra clearance until the second day of the sale. The first day is for card holders. 

The sale started on Wednesday (card holders) and ends tomorrow. I didn't. Think there would be anything left when I stopped in today, and it was pretty empty except for the Carlisle. Nothing wrong at all with the bag. I just think the price tag out some people off. I knew what it would be with the extra 40% off, so I snapped her up.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Nice finds! Love the Hobo


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> Went to the outlet for the ID lanyard but found a couple other goodies, too.
> 
> Madison croc embossed accordion zip in Midnight Oak (in love with this!), and my first MFF bag in many, many years...the Hadley Deluxe Grain Zip Satchel in Saddle. It's so squishy!! It was 20/50 - got it for $169.


Congrats


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the OUTLETS!!! - SCORED!!!!!
> I love Madison Hobo  it is a great weekend and travel bag!!!
> Ms Parchment JUMPED off the shelf and came home with me too




Gorgeous!!! That madison hobo has got to come live with me at some point.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!! That madison hobo has got to come live with me at some point.



Thanks. Callllll and get one


----------



## pursecharm

Excellent finds cforc09, NAC, and eehlers! It's just a waiting game and getting out there to do the work!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pursecharm said:


> Excellent finds cforc09, NAC, and eehlers! It's just a waiting game and getting out there to do the work!


Thanks. For me its always a wAitin game. I just love a good hunt


----------



## Esquared72

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats







pursecharm said:


> Excellent finds cforc09, NAC, and eehlers! It's just a waiting game and getting out there to do the work!




Thanks! I found the wallet on a bit of a fluke...it was hiding behind a bunch of other wallets. So glad I found it - accordion zips are my fave and I love the Midnight Oak color.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't mind you asking. I don't have a Dillards card, so that means I don't get to take advantage of the extra clearance until the second day of the sale. The first day is for card holders.
> 
> The sale started on Wednesday (card holders) and ends tomorrow. I didn't. Think there would be anything left when I stopped in today, and it was pretty empty except for the Carlisle. Nothing wrong at all with the bag. I just think the price tag out some people off. I knew what it would be with the extra 40% off, so I snapped her up.



Thank you! I really appreciate your answering me. ( And you too, Jenn! )


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> I really like it - it reminds me of the textured leather from the Legacy line (I have the duffle in that leather) - it's not quite as thick but it is similar in look and feel. Very soft and squishy.
> 
> Here's a close up pic of the grain.


Thanks for the response! Good to know.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eehlers said:


> Went to the outlet for the ID lanyard but found a couple other goodies, too.
> 
> Madison croc embossed accordion zip in Midnight Oak (in love with this!), and my first MFF bag in many, many years...the Hadley Deluxe Grain Zip Satchel in Saddle. It's so squishy!! It was 20/50 - got it for $169.



Nice finds!  Congrats!


----------



## Esquared72

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice finds!  Congrats!




Thank you! Your new Carlyle is gorgeous - I love that shade of green.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Very nice find



Thanks!  I'm shocked she was still there.  But so glad she was, lol. I paid less for Carlyle than I have for some of my Phoebes. Crazy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eehlers said:


> Thank you! Your new Carlyle is gorgeous - I love that shade of green.



Thanks!  I've loved the look of this bag since it first came out but always hesitated because of the flap. But for this price I was willing to take a chance. And I'm so glad I did.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pursecharm said:


> Excellent finds cforc09, NAC, and eehlers! It's just a waiting game and getting out there to do the work!



Thanks, pursecharm!  I wish I could say I always wait for clearance, but I'm too impatient sometimes. LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving!! Great find!



Thanks!! I'm pretty stoked about the price. Tags already cut and moved in.


----------



## annpan23

eehlers said:


> Went to the outlet for the ID lanyard but found a couple other goodies, too.
> 
> Madison croc embossed accordion zip in Midnight Oak (in love with this!), and my first MFF bag in many, many years...the Hadley Deluxe Grain Zip Satchel in Saddle. It's so squishy!! It was 20/50 - got it for $169.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can I just say how much I heart Dillards?!?  I went by to see what, if anything was left, not expecting anything at all to be left. That's what happened last time. But...... I spies this beauty that tempted me so many times before but I always hesitated because of the the flap. But for 30/40 I was willing to take a chance.
> 
> Olive Carlyle and the Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> Happy Dance!!
> View attachment 2756820



Great finds! Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## abwd

I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.





Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Beautiful!!!  Is this the large or small?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 2757334
> View attachment 2757335
> 
> 
> Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.


 
Beautiful! Congrats!  I love your whole ensemble.  Always so well put together and classy (even when in your pj's, lol).

Oh, and I'm the poster child of never say never, lol.  **cough** Phoebe, Duffles, and Carlyle **cough**  I have so eaten my words on each of those, lol.


----------



## abwd

ladylightkeeper said:


> Beautiful!!!  Is this the large or small?




Thank you. It is the small.  And it is a fantastic size.  It really doesn't feel small.


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!  I love your whole ensemble.  Always so well put together and classy (even when in your pj's, lol).
> 
> Oh, and I'm the poster child of never say never, lol.  **cough** Phoebe, Duffles, and Carlyle **cough**  I have so eaten my words on each of those, lol.




Thank you.  I really didn't think I could work this with my style, but I adore it.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Thanks!!


----------



## Esquared72

abwd said:


> I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 2757334
> View attachment 2757335
> 
> 
> Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.




Great details on this bag - awesome for Fall/Winter and looks like a great size. Congrats!


----------



## Mariquel

abwd said:


> I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 2757334
> View attachment 2757335
> 
> 
> Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.



She looks great on you (as does your whole outfit)!


----------



## zaara10

abwd said:


> I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 2757334
> View attachment 2757335
> 
> 
> Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.



Gorgeous! It's on my list


----------



## Kmiller_41

abwd said:


> I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 2757334
> View attachment 2757335
> 
> 
> Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.




Twins! I thought I wouldn't like it either but after seeing it in person I had to have it! I haven't moved out yet. Looks awesome on you, congrats!!


----------



## abwd

Kmiller_41 said:


> Twins! I thought I wouldn't like it either but after seeing it in person I had to have it! I haven't moved out yet. Looks awesome on you, congrats!!




I saw your pics which had me thinking about it. . Still, it really wasn't at the too of my list until I put it on and felt the leather. Then I thought "aaahhhh, that's what they were talking about!!!"


----------



## jane

Well your pics convinced me to go ahead and order the small dakotah since the bloomingdales sale ends today. So I'll have the small and large and just keep the one I like best on me! I simply can't decide until it's in hand and going all the way to the boutique (by ferry) is more expensive than ordering with free shipping and free returns!


----------



## abwd

zaara10 said:


> Gorgeous! It's on my list







Mariquel said:


> She looks great on you (as does your whole outfit)!







eehlers said:


> Great details on this bag - awesome for Fall/Winter and looks like a great size. Congrats!




Thank you.


----------



## aerinha

Blue is my fave color but I cannot say no to purple bags. Stopped to look at on purple Coach at Macy's today and the clerk showed me this one ... Which followed me home at 20% off


----------



## abwd

aerinha said:


> Blue is my fave color but I cannot say no to purple bags. Stopped to look at on purple Coach at Macy's today and the clerk showed me this one ... Which followed me home at 20% off




Congrats!  This purple is beautiful!!!


----------



## aerinha

abwd said:


> Congrats!  This purple is beautiful!!!


Thanks. I was hoping to find the Bleeker mini Brooklynn (no go) but I loved this one.  Also managed to talk another customer into a Coach too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

aerinha said:


> Blue is my fave color but I cannot say no to purple bags. Stopped to look at on purple Coach at Macy's today and the clerk showed me this one ... Which followed me home at 20% off


Gorgeous purple!


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 2757334
> View attachment 2757335
> 
> 
> Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.


That bag looks fab on you!!


----------



## vesperholly

Snagged this nice fall/winter purse at TJMaxx for $139! I think it'll look great with my gray coats 

Tag says Park NS Duffle in black violet. Has an unfortunate bright pink interior. Missing the little loop that keeps the doubled strap flat, I wonder if I can have my shoe repair guy make one? The TJMaxx tag must've come off in the store because it was gone when I got home - guess I won't be returning!












It's brighter IRL. Almost Pepto pink!


----------



## LittleLucy

aerinha said:


> Blue is my fave color but I cannot say no to purple bags. Stopped to look at on purple Coach at Macy's today and the clerk showed me this one ... Which followed me home at 20% off



Pretty!!!   I have debating whether to order this bag through Macy's.  The purple looks bright in your pic (which I love) is it this bright in person?


----------



## Caspin22

Picked up this beauty at the outlet today!  Grommet Small Wristlet in Brick.


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up this beauty at the outlet today!  Grommet Small Wristlet in Brick.
> 
> View attachment 2757755




Love it!


----------



## whateve

vesperholly said:


> Snagged this nice fall/winter purse at TJMaxx for $139! I think it'll look great with my gray coats
> 
> Tag says Park NS Duffle in black violet. Has an unfortunate bright pink interior. Missing the little loop that keeps the doubled strap flat, I wonder if I can have my shoe repair guy make one? The TJMaxx tag must've come off in the store because it was gone when I got home - guess I won't be returning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's brighter IRL. Almost Pepto pink!


Love the purple. Not the pink so much.  I'm not sure Coach made the keeper loop for the strap. You can get an undyed one at Tandy Leather and paint it to match. Or you can just use an elastic hairband in a matching color, which is what I do.


----------



## aerinha

LittleLucy said:


> Pretty!!!   I have debating whether to order this bag through Macy's.  The purple looks bright in your pic (which I love) is it this bright in person?



That was taken with a flash so it looks brighter than it is (too dark w/o flash).  It is closer to eggplant/aubergine than the violet it is named after imo.  If you saw the ultraviolet on the legacy collection, it is darker than that.  It is visibly purple, but it is a darker, more winter shade of purple.


----------



## LittleLucy

aerinha said:


> That was taken with a flash so it looks brighter than it is (too dark w/o flash).  It is closer to eggplant/aubergine than the violet it is named after imo.  If you saw the ultraviolet on the legacy collection, it is darker than that.  It is visibly purple, but it is a darker, more winter shade of purple.



Thank you!!


----------



## vesperholly

whateve said:


> Love the purple. Not the pink so much.  I'm not sure Coach made the keeper loop for the strap. You can get an undyed one at Tandy Leather and paint it to match. Or you can just use an elastic hairband in a matching color, which is what I do.



Yeah, a tan lining would've given it a much classier look. It needed a snap on the outside pocket too, otherwise it flaps out.

What am I looking for on Tandy Leather? Belt keepers? I'm not sure I could make it match, though. I googled the NS duffles and it does appear that they had keeper loops. My bag is also missing the COACH hangtag. The perils of buying from TJMaxx ...

I sound so critical but I really do like the bag!  It's a great medium size and I really like the way the strap doubles - instead of snapping onto the ring, it's got a cool loopy bit to hook onto so the strap lies flat on itself. I do love the smooth leather and have always wanted a good quality purple bag. It was only a few years ago, I was buying cheap crappy purses.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the OUTLETS!!! - SCORED!!!!!
> I love Madison Hobo  it is a great weekend and travel bag!!!
> Ms Parchment JUMPED off the shelf and came home with me too



Yeah!   Serious score, chickie.


----------



## whateve

vesperholly said:


> Yeah, a tan lining would've given it a much classier look. It needed a snap on the outside pocket too, otherwise it flaps out.
> 
> What am I looking for on Tandy Leather? Belt keepers? I'm not sure I could make it match, though. I googled the NS duffles and it does appear that they had keeper loops. My bag is also missing the COACH hangtag. The perils of buying from TJMaxx ...
> 
> I sound so critical but I really do like the bag!  It's a great medium size and I really like the way the strap doubles - instead of snapping onto the ring, it's got a cool loopy bit to hook onto so the strap lies flat on itself. I do love the smooth leather and have always wanted a good quality purple bag. It was only a few years ago, I was buying cheap crappy purses.


They're called natural cowhide belt keepers. I noticed they also have metal ones. You could get one to match the hardware, then you wouldn't have worry about dyeing it.
http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...straps/leather-belts-leather-straps.aspx?pg=2

You can get a new hangtag from a Coach store.


----------



## abwd

BeachBagGal said:


> That bag looks fab on you!!




Thank you.


----------



## abwd

vesperholly said:


> Snagged this nice fall/winter purse at TJMaxx for $139! I think it'll look great with my gray coats
> 
> Tag says Park NS Duffle in black violet. Has an unfortunate bright pink interior. Missing the little loop that keeps the doubled strap flat, I wonder if I can have my shoe repair guy make one? The TJMaxx tag must've come off in the store because it was gone when I got home - guess I won't be returning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's brighter IRL. Almost Pepto pink!




I love the color. Great score!! Congrats.


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up this beauty at the outlet today!  Grommet Small Wristlet in Brick.
> 
> View attachment 2757755




Love it!!! Lucky girl.


----------



## tonij2000

Got this from the outlet today, I love it! Smythe in milk but color looks more café au lait to me.


----------



## pursecharm

Enjoy your weekend finds ladies! Great Dakota, Park, grommet wristlet, and Smyth.


----------



## vesperholly

whateve said:


> They're called natural cowhide belt keepers. I noticed they also have metal ones. You could get one to match the hardware, then you wouldn't have worry about dyeing it.
> http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...straps/leather-belts-leather-straps.aspx?pg=2
> 
> You can get a new hangtag from a Coach store.



Thanks! I think I'll order a silver one, it'll look nice 

This bag has a Z on the creed and an X in the corner, I've read that it means it was made for TJMaxx type stores (WTF, I didn't know they did that). Would they have a hangtag for a MF, uh, TJMaxx bag? Any idea how much they cost?


----------



## Coconut lover

abwd said:


> I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.
> 
> Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.



Looks super on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

vesperholly said:


> Thanks! I think I'll order a silver one, it'll look nice
> 
> This bag has a Z on the creed and an X in the corner, I've read that it means it was made for TJMaxx type stores (WTF, I didn't know they did that). Would they have a hangtag for a MF, uh, TJMaxx bag? Any idea how much they cost?


They'll usually give you a hangtag for free. I'm not sure about a bag bought at TJ Maxx. If you have a chance to carry your bag into a store, you can ask for one. Even if they don't have the right color, they can give you a silver one. I wouldn't mention TJ Maxx if they don't ask. They sold that style in the outlets; I'm not sure about that color. I think the X means that it isn't eligible for repairs.

When you get the silver keeper, I'd like to see how it looks on your bag and what you think of it. I might want to get one for my duffles.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

abwd said:


> I finally had some time sans kids to explore the September floor set.  And although the Rhyder is still not my thing, just about everything else was. So much more beautiful in person. Came home with quite the haul, including this beauty. And I said I could NEVER wear it!  I LOVE the leather and this bag is soooooo comfortable with the thick strap. I am completely smitten. I still won't wear it with the lumberjack jacket, but this can work with much more than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 2757334
> View attachment 2757335
> 
> 
> Moral of the story.., NEVER say never. LOL.


Love it! Looks so chic! May get one, if I can find on sale! Lol!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

tonij2000 said:


> Got this from the outlet today, I love it! Smythe in milk but color looks more café au lait to me.



Beautiful! Congrats on finding her at the outlet! This gives me hope for good stuff going there.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on finding her at the outlet! This gives me hope for good stuff going there.


 

always HOPE bc I have a GREATIE coming tomorrow


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> always HOPE bc I have a GREATIE coming tomorrow



Awesome! Can't wait to see!


----------



## tonij2000

iNeedCoffee said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on finding her at the outlet! This gives me hope for good stuff going there.



Thank you! Silt Daily is clearanced for $69.50 also.


----------



## pbnjam

tonij2000 said:


> Got this from the outlet today, I love it! Smythe in milk but color looks more café au lait to me.


Awesome find. Congrats!


----------



## GA Peach

tonij2000 said:


> Got this from the outlet today, I love it! Smythe in milk but color looks more café au lait to me.


Love this!


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> always HOPE bc I have a GREATIE coming tomorrow


I think I know what it is.............but with you on the hunt you probably found something different, didn't you?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> I think I know what it is.............but with you on the hunt you probably found something different, didn't you?


 

YES I sure did mama!!!!!!  just found another goodie to - I love the darn outlets -


----------



## tonij2000

pbnjam said:


> Awesome find. Congrats!



Thank you! I was pleasantly surprised!







GA Peach said:


> Love this!



Thanks, me too! I thought I needed the bigger one but this one is roomy enough!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> always HOPE bc I have a GREATIE coming tomorrow



Ooh!  More greatness...I can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## dl787

Like Xmas today. So many wonderful "presents" to unwrap. Posted more detail in separate reveals.
Large Dakotah whipstitch and Hangtag case in red currant. Charley horse & carriage xbody and Hangtag case in teal.


----------



## Esquared72

dl787 said:


> Like Xmas today. So many wonderful "presents" to unwrap. Posted more detail in separate reveals.
> Large Dakotah whipstitch and Hangtag case in red currant. Charley horse & carriage xbody and Hangtag case in teal.
> View attachment 2758430
> View attachment 2758431



Beautiful colors - that Red Currant is really stunning!!


----------



## crystal-d

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up this beauty at the outlet today!  Grommet Small Wristlet in Brick.
> 
> View attachment 2757755




Love it!


----------



## PeCe

dl787 said:


> Like Xmas today. So many wonderful "presents" to unwrap. Posted more detail in separate reveals.
> Large Dakotah whipstitch and Hangtag case in red currant. Charley horse & carriage xbody and Hangtag case in teal.
> View attachment 2758430
> View attachment 2758431



That's a truly red delicious you have there!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ineedcoffee said:


> awesome! Can't wait to see!


+1!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eehlers said:


> beautiful colors - that red currant is really stunning!!


+1!


----------



## abwd

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love it! Looks so chic! May get one, if I can find on sale! Lol!




Thank you.


----------



## abwd

dl787 said:


> Like Xmas today. So many wonderful "presents" to unwrap. Posted more detail in separate reveals.
> Large Dakotah whipstitch and Hangtag case in red currant. Charley horse & carriage xbody and Hangtag case in teal.
> View attachment 2758430
> View attachment 2758431




That red is TDF!!!! I hope they make that in a smaller size. Congrats. Merry Christmas in Sept. LOL.


----------



## abwd

Coconut lover said:


> Looks super on you!  Congratulations!




Thank you.


----------



## abwd

tonij2000 said:


> Got this from the outlet today, I love it! Smythe in milk but color looks more café au lait to me.




Congrats. Beautiful!! I am so drawn to thus color. It is one of the most gorgeous creamy ivories I have ever seen.  I may need to go back and get the Carlyle in this color before it is too late.


----------



## tonij2000

abwd said:


> Congrats. Beautiful!! I am so drawn to thus color. It is one of the most gorgeous creamy ivories I have ever seen.  I may need to go back and get the Carlyle in this color before it is too late.



Thank you and I agree, it is gorgeous and the leather is so drapey and flowy  lol.


----------



## tonij2000

eehlers said:


> Beautiful colors - that Red Currant is really stunning!!



Stunning, congrats!


----------



## tonij2000

I think I needed both.


----------



## abwd

tonij2000 said:


> I think I needed both.




Woohoo. Congrats. Both are beautiful!!&#128151;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

abwd said:


> woohoo. Congrats. Both are beautiful!!&#128151;



+1


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dl787 said:


> Like Xmas today. So many wonderful "presents" to unwrap. Posted more detail in separate reveals.
> Large Dakotah whipstitch and Hangtag case in red currant. Charley horse & carriage xbody and Hangtag case in teal.
> View attachment 2758430
> View attachment 2758431



Love the colors!  Congrats!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

tonij2000 said:


> Got this from the outlet today, I love it! Smythe in milk but color looks more café au lait to me.



Love this! Congrats she is a beauty


----------



## joni80

my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.



Both are stunning! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.


Both are beautiful. I wanted this medium bar stripe borough before but only had funds for just one borough at the time. Hopefully it will reappear someday in FOS.


----------



## dl787

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.



Both are gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## iuvcoach

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.



Congrats,  both are gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I picked up this Colorblock Boarskin Slim Accordian wallet today for $56!!! I was on the hunt for a colorful wallet to contrast the black lining of my new Dakotah. I had bought the new Rivets Accordian Zip Wallet and immediately returned it. It did not feel of the leather or the hardware. I would expect the quality to be better for a $200+ wallet . I fell in love with the Oxblood Slim Accordian the last time I was in a FP store and regretted not buying it because I thought it was too fancy for me. This color combo is perfect (the white is stepping waaaayyyy out of my comfort zone). My favorite thing about this wallet is the card slots. They slant at an angle toward the center so the edges of your cards are more exposed and easier to take out. Very happy camper 




​


----------



## Jaidybug

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.




Both are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I picked up this Colorblock Boarskin Slim Accordian wallet today for $56!!! I was on the hunt for a colorful wallet to contrast the black lining of my new Dakotah. I had bought the new Rivets Accordian Zip Wallet and immediately returned it. It did not feel of the leather or the hardware. I would expect the quality to be better for a $200+ wallet . I fell in love with the Oxblood Slim Accordian the last time I was in a FP store and regretted not buying it because I thought it was too fancy for me. This color combo is perfect (the white is stepping waaaayyyy out of my comfort zone). My favorite thing about this wallet is the card slots. They slant at an angle toward the center so the edges of your cards are more exposed and easier to take out. Very happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Ahhhhhhh!!! Gorgeous!! I wanted this tore so badly and haven't seen it pop up at the outlets. Congrats. Lively wallet.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

abwd said:


> Ahhhhhhh!!! Gorgeous!! I wanted this tore so badly and haven't seen it pop up at the outlets. Congrats. Lively wallet.


I drove to the nearest outlet and got it there. There was 2 of them and one was mis-marked as clearance. They gave me the clearance price and made sure the other did not have the clearance red price on it.


----------



## PeCe

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I picked up this Colorblock Boarskin Slim Accordian wallet today for $56!!! I was on the hunt for a colorful wallet to contrast the black lining of my new Dakotah. I had bought the new Rivets Accordian Zip Wallet and immediately returned it. It did not feel of the leather or the hardware. I would expect the quality to be better for a $200+ wallet . I fell in love with the Oxblood Slim Accordian the last time I was in a FP store and regretted not buying it because I thought it was too fancy for me. This color combo is perfect (the white is stepping waaaayyyy out of my comfort zone). My favorite thing about this wallet is the card slots. They slant at an angle toward the center so the edges of your cards are more exposed and easier to take out. Very happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Twins!  I bought the same wallet to go with my White Borough Bag In Edgepaint Leather.  Congrats. I love how it shows off your nails when you handle it. You got a great deal!​


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

tonij2000 said:


> Got this from the outlet today, I love it! Smythe in milk but color looks more café au lait to me.



Really pretty. It looks like egg nog to me.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Can you give the style number please?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.


 
Stunning


----------



## abwd

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.




Wowza!!! Both bags are gorgeous!!  My two favorite Coach styles all in one beautiful haul.


----------



## oldbaglover

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.





Beautiful and I'd love to have both but probably pricey!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I picked up this Colorblock Boarskin Slim Accordian wallet today for $56!!! I was on the hunt for a colorful wallet to contrast the black lining of my new Dakotah. I had bought the new Rivets Accordian Zip Wallet and immediately returned it. It did not feel of the leather or the hardware. I would expect the quality to be better for a $200+ wallet . I fell in love with the Oxblood Slim Accordian the last time I was in a FP store and regretted not buying it because I thought it was too fancy for me. This color combo is perfect (the white is stepping waaaayyyy out of my comfort zone). My favorite thing about this wallet is the card slots. They slant at an angle toward the center so the edges of your cards are more exposed and easier to take out. Very happy camper


 

Thanks for posting this - found me one at one of my stores


----------



## ladylightkeeper

How much was your wallet?


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks for posting this - found me one at one of my stores



Glad you found one!!! When I called to see if the other one was still there (Christmas coming and all) she said another lady saw me buy mine and instantly snapped up the second one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Glad you found one!!! When I called to see if the other one was still there (Christmas coming and all) she said another lady saw me buy mine and instantly snapped up the second one.


 
didnt see these last we so THANK you for posting a pic and the price is crazy good


----------



## Caledonia

My first FP Coach! Love it.


----------



## Mariquel

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.




Stunning and sharp, great choices!


----------



## tonij2000

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Really pretty. It looks like egg nog to me.



Thanks!


----------



## iuvcoach

Stopped by outlet this morning and picked up crossbody and fob. 50/20


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Stopped by outlet this morning and picked up crossbody and fob. 50/20


Great score on all that CUTENESS


----------



## jane

iuvcoach said:


> Stopped by outlet this morning and picked up crossbody and fob. 50/20



Oh man how I wanted that bag when it was in fp. Wouldn't it be great if outlets did phone orders?? Argh


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Great score on all that CUTENESS



Thanks lady, it was too cute to leave behind. 







jane said:


> Oh man how I wanted that bag when it was in fp. Wouldn't it be great if outlets did phone orders?? Argh



I was so excited my outlet received them, I looked at it every FP trip but always passed. So when I saw them popping up I had to make a trip. How far is your outlet?


----------



## jane

Almost 3 hours. With two small children. Not really practical. It's always been a heartbreaker. You guys are so lucky!


----------



## MaryBel

iuvcoach said:


> Stopped by outlet this morning and picked up crossbody and fob. 50/20




Gorgeous!
Was it 50/20 because it is clearance or is it the regular discount this week?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jane said:


> Almost 3 hours. With two small children. Not really practical. It's always been a heartbreaker. You guys are so lucky!


Wow tht is far


----------



## iuvcoach

jane said:


> Almost 3 hours. With two small children. Not really practical. It's always been a heartbreaker. You guys are so lucky!



So sorry that is def too far to worry about a deal. I think they would sell more (faster) if they did phone orders like most other designers do.


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Stopped by outlet this morning and picked up crossbody and fob. 50/20




Love both, congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> Was it 50/20 because it is clearance or is it the regular discount this week?



Thanks, deletes were 50% off and then I had a coupon (mailed) for additional percentage off based on the amount you spend.


----------



## iuvcoach

Jaidybug said:


> Love both, congrats!



Thanks lady!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

iuvcoach said:


> Stopped by outlet this morning and picked up crossbody and fob. 50/20


Those are both very pretty! I love those grommets and olive color!


----------



## iuvcoach

pbnjam said:


> Those are both very pretty! I love those grommets and olive color!



Thank you!!


----------



## MaryBel

iuvcoach said:


> Thanks, deletes were 50% off and then I had a coupon (mailed) for additional percentage off based on the amount you spend.





Oh, ok, I had completely forgotten about the coupon.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## tonij2000

Here's my Carlyle and skinny wallet both in milk from Dillards.


----------



## annpan23

tonij2000 said:


> Here's my Carlyle and skinny wallet both in milk from Dillards.



Very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## jane

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wow tht is far



Yeah it's because there's a ferry ride right in the middle, which adds another $25 to the day.

I guess the upside is it's probably saved me a lot of money! lol


----------



## plumaplomb

Love that match!


----------



## ecj*waxy

iuvcoach said:


> Stopped by outlet this morning and picked up crossbody and fob. 50/20


So cute!!!



jane said:


> Oh man how I wanted that bag when it was in fp. Wouldn't it be great if outlets did phone orders?? Argh


I just heard today that the outlets can take phone orders now, but that it will be up to the individual store if they want to do them.


----------



## tannedsilk

ecj*waxy said:


> So cute!!!
> 
> 
> I just heard today that the *outlets can take phone orders now,* but that it will be up to the individual store if they want to do them.



Really!!!  Must investigate.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ecj*waxy

tannedsilk said:


> Really!!!  Must investigate.  Thanks for the heads up


I was very surprised, but glad to hear it!  You're welcome!


----------



## tonij2000

Group pic of the week's haul!


----------



## FashionNewby14

dl787 said:


> Like Xmas today. So many wonderful "presents" to unwrap. Posted more detail in separate reveals.
> Large Dakotah whipstitch and Hangtag case in red currant. Charley horse & carriage xbody and Hangtag case in teal.
> View attachment 2758430
> View attachment 2758431




Such lovely colors!  Congrats!  What fob is that with the teal bags? TIA


----------



## annpan23

tonij2000 said:


> Group pic of the week's haul!



What a haul! Everything is nice!


----------



## abwd

tonij2000 said:


> Group pic of the week's haul!




Oh goodness, I am so envious of your beautiful bags. I need that Carlyle!! You are killing me!  Congrats!! They are all absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Coconut lover

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2759342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new purchases. The borough was bought on ebay. I kinda think it's fro someone on this forum, because not many people know how to order an Asian exclusive bag.



Love the borough Congrats!


----------



## Coconut lover

tonij2000 said:


> Group pic of the week's haul!



What a great way to start fall with a collection of new bags!  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

tonij2000 said:


> Group pic of the week's haul!



Great haul! Congrats!


----------



## cupcakegirl

tonij2000 said:


> Group pic of the week's haul!



Great haul!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## tonij2000

annpan23 said:


> What a haul! Everything is nice!





abwd said:


> Oh goodness, I am so envious of your beautiful bags. I need that Carlyle!! You are killing me!  Congrats!! They are all absolutely gorgeous!!!





Coconut lover said:


> What a great way to start fall with a collection of new bags!  Enjoy!





MKB0925 said:


> Great haul! Congrats!





cupcakegirl said:


> Great haul!!!  Congrats!!!



Thanks ladies, these sales are killing me!


----------



## dl787

FashionNewby14 said:


> Such lovely colors!  Congrats!  What fob is that with the teal bags? TIA




It's called Multi Chubby Hangtag Fob. Item 63096. $48. The hang tags are nice and thick. One is silver and the other is more of a gunmetal dark grey. Here is stock photo.


----------



## flik

tonij2000 said:


> Thanks ladies, these sales are killing me!



Beautiful collection! Yeah, I know what you mean & it's not even Christmas shopping season yet. The way things are going, I'm going to have to rent a storage unit soon.


----------



## phoxxy

Smalls


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Really!!!  Must investigate.  Thanks for the heads up


I am on it to


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> Smalls
> View attachment 2761549


Congrats woman


----------



## phoxxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats woman




Thanks, CFC09!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

phoxxy said:


> Smalls
> View attachment 2761549


Love your littles!The lucky 7 one is adorable!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

tonij2000 said:


> Group pic of the week's haul!


Wowza! All really nice!!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

This week's pre-loved haul.


----------



## Esquared72

phoxxy said:


> Smalls
> View attachment 2761549




That lucky fob is adorable, and the case is so pretty!!


----------



## dl787

phoxxy said:


> Smalls
> View attachment 2761549



What a great selection of key rings and I love that gunmetal case. Congrats!


----------



## ecj*waxy

tonij2000 said:


> Group pic of the week's haul!


Wow...nice haul!  You found some beauties...congrats!



phoxxy said:


> Smalls
> View attachment 2761549


Such pretty smalls...love the cosmetic case!


----------



## ecj*waxy

My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!


----------



## ecj*waxy

One more...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!


Sexxxxxxy. Congrats E


----------



## whateve

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!


Congratulations! It is beautiful. I love the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Esquared72

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!




That red nubuck just screams Autumn!  Makes me crave some hot apple cider. Congrats - it's a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## abwd

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> This week's pre-loved haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761734
> View attachment 2761735
> View attachment 2761738




Lovely haul!!! Very pretty bags! Congrats!!!


----------



## abwd

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!




OMG, so jealous!! This is just a stunning, jaw-dropping bag!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

phoxxy said:


> Smalls
> View attachment 2761549




Cute smalls phoxxy!


----------



## Jaidybug

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!




LOVE this bag, stunning! Congrats!


----------



## ecj*waxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexxxxxxy. Congrats E


Thanks lady! 



whateve said:


> Congratulations! It is beautiful. I love the gunmetal hardware.


Thank you...me, too!  I most often like bags with gold hardware, but the gunmetal on this bag is gorgeous! 



eehlers said:


> That red nubuck just screams Autumn!  Makes me  crave some hot apple cider. Congrats - it's a gorgeous bag!!


I agree...I think it is perfect for this time of year!  Thank you!


----------



## annpan23

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!



This is sooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ecj*waxy

abwd said:


> so jealous!! This is just a stunning, jaw-dropping bag!!!!! Congrats!!!


Thank you! I agree! It was love at first sight! 



Jaidybug said:


> LOVE this bag, stunning! Congrats!


Thanks Lady! 



annpan23 said:


> This is sooo beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## iuvcoach

phoxxy said:


> Smalls
> View attachment 2761549



Super cute fobs and case,  congrats


----------



## iuvcoach

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!



Congrats lady, I LOVE it and this is def a you bag!!!!!  Cannot wait to see those amazing mod pics


----------



## mrop

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!




Ooh love!! Can you post a mod shot?! Please! I've never seen a 33 in person!! Gorgeous!


----------



## ecj*waxy

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats lady, I LOVE it and this is def a you bag!!!!!  Cannot wait to see those amazing mod pics


Thanks lady!   lol...I will take some mod pics this weekend.



mrop said:


> Ooh love!! Can you post a mod shot?! Please! I've never seen a 33 in person!! Gorgeous!


Thank you!   Yes, I will. ^^


----------



## paula3boys

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!




Gorgeous! If I didn't live in rainy state I'd be lusting after it


----------



## phoxxy

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your littles!The lucky 7 one is adorable!




Thank you. I grabbed that one at the last second.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Violet and Brass hangtag wristlet. I really love the brass one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Kmiller_41 said:


> Violet and Brass hangtag wristlet. I really love the brass one!
> View attachment 2762161


Love thm


----------



## Caspin22

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!




Absolutely love this one. Can you take mod shots, pretty please?  &#128516;


----------



## MaryBel

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!





OMG, she's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Kmiller_41

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love thm




Thanks!


----------



## Kmiller_41

ecj*waxy said:


> My Red Nubuck Rhyder arrived today.  I love it, Love It, LOVE IT!  The soft red nubuck and the glossy gunmetal hardware are perfect together, IMO.  If it wasn't raining, I'd carry it tomorrow!




This is beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Another Mini Riley to add to my crossbody bag collection; scored on clearance for $125.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2762389
> 
> Another Mini Riley to add to my crossbody bag collection; scored on clearance for $125.


Bag twins! Just got this like 2 weeks ago at my outlet! Love the color and leather on this one! I took my tags off though. I liked it better with less on it! Lol! JMO! Enjoy!


----------



## Hipchick69

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2762389
> 
> Another Mini Riley to add to my crossbody bag collection; scored on clearance for $125.


 
Where did you find it been looking and no luck????


----------



## CatePNW

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2762389
> 
> Another Mini Riley to add to my crossbody bag collection; scored on clearance for $125.



I love that bag, NOW.  Unfortunately I had no interest in it last month when I was on my road trip and saw it in several outlets.  I had my mind on other bags and I just thought it was a little bag.  Well now that I have my Mini Tanner, I am loving the lightness and size of a smaller bag.  The colors on this one are great, I wish I would have tried it on!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Hipchick69 said:


> Where did you find it been looking and no luck????




Got it at the coach outlet hilton head, sc. It was on coachoutlet.com yesterday for about $153 so a bit more expensive online. Sale is closed now but maybe it will be in the next sale.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Thatsmypurse said:


> Bag twins! Just got this like 2 weeks ago at my outlet! Love the color and leather on this one! I took my tags off though. I liked it better with less on it! Lol! JMO! Enjoy!




I might take the hangtags off too, or move them to the back. Good call.


----------



## pbnjam

Kmiller_41 said:


> Violet and Brass hangtag wristlet. I really love the brass one!
> View attachment 2762161


Brass looks very cool!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2762389
> 
> Another Mini Riley to add to my crossbody bag collection; scored on clearance for $125.


Very nice score


----------



## ecj*waxy

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous! If I didn't live in rainy state I'd be lusting after it





Canderson22 said:


> Absolutely love this one. Can you take mod shots, pretty please?  &#128516;





MaryBel said:


> she's so pretty! Congrats!





Kmiller_41 said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats!!



Thank you ladies!   I will post some mod pics when I have a chance to take them...probably tomorrow.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Kmiller_41 said:


> Violet and Brass hangtag wristlet. I really love the brass one!
> View attachment 2762161


These are sooooo cute!  The brass is my favorite, too!


----------



## dl787

Kmiller_41 said:


> Violet and Brass hangtag wristlet. I really love the brass one!
> View attachment 2762161



These are so cute. What color are they inside?


----------



## Kmiller_41

ecj*waxy said:


> These are sooooo cute!  The brass is my favorite, too!




Thanks


----------



## Kmiller_41

dl787 said:


> These are so cute. What color are they inside?




Thanks! They're both black inside.


----------



## abwd

Kmiller_41 said:


> Violet and Brass hangtag wristlet. I really love the brass one!
> View attachment 2762161




Lovely!! Congrats!!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice score




Thank you! Love getting those super outlet deals. They are becoming more rare now. My outlet is down to one tiny section of deletes marked clearance. Rest of the store is entirely MFF. There are many visits where I leave empty handed because there's nothing good to scoop.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

accessorygirl2 said:


> Thank you! Love getting those super outlet deals. They are becoming more rare now. My outlet is down to one tiny section of deletes marked clearance. Rest of the store is entirely MFF. There are many visits where I leave empty handed because there's nothing good to scoop.



GF, i search outlet wide for my DEALS if my stores does not hve. I know other stores will. Going today to process a few CS. Lol


----------



## suetheshopper

Yesterday's finds...Blush Legacy wallet, Madison emb Lizard slim envelope, strawberry wristlet,  that I have the matching tote and blk Kelsey))
Need matching mini tote for lizard wallet. If anyone sees it, plmk))


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> Yesterday's finds...Blush Legacy wallet, Madison emb Lizard slim envelope, strawberry wristlet,  that I have the matching tote and blk Kelsey))
> Need matching mini tote for lizard wallet. If anyone sees it, plmk))


Congrats Sue


----------



## suetheshopper

suetheshopper said:


> Yesterday's finds...Blush Legacy wallet, Madison emb Lizard slim envelope, strawberry wristlet,  that I have the matching tote and blk Kelsey))
> Need matching mini tote for lizard wallet. If anyone sees it, plmk))



Thanks cfc!! Can't wait to see what you pick up today))


----------



## suetheshopper

Matching strawberry wristlet and tote.


----------



## suetheshopper

Peach rose Cooper from last week or week before? 50/30 and flower fob))


----------



## sthrncin

Just got this adorable wristlet. Love it!


----------



## suetheshopper

sthrncin said:


> Just got this adorable wristlet. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763371





OMG!! Where from? Is it parchment? Been looking since last year Anymore??


----------



## Mariquel

suetheshopper said:


> Yesterday's finds...Blush Legacy wallet, Madison emb Lizard slim envelope, strawberry wristlet,  that I have the matching tote and blk Kelsey))
> Need matching mini tote for lizard wallet. If anyone sees it, plmk))





suetheshopper said:


> Thanks cfc!! Can't wait to see what you pick up today))





suetheshopper said:


> Matching strawberry wristlet and tote.





suetheshopper said:


> Peach rose Cooper from last week or week before? 50/30 and flower fob))



Great finds!  That fob is perfect for your Cooper!  Really like the wallets too.


----------



## Mariquel

sthrncin said:


> Just got this adorable wristlet. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763371



One of the cutest wristlets ever put out from Coach!


----------



## annpan23

suetheshopper said:


> Yesterday's finds...Blush Legacy wallet, Madison emb Lizard slim envelope, strawberry wristlet,  that I have the matching tote and blk Kelsey))
> Need matching mini tote for lizard wallet. If anyone sees it, plmk))





suetheshopper said:


> Matching strawberry wristlet and tote.





suetheshopper said:


> Peach rose Cooper from last week or week before? 50/30 and flower fob))



Nice finds! Kickin' myself for not getting the Cooper at such great price...(bec I got other bags which I'm also lovin)


----------



## sthrncin

suetheshopper said:


> OMG!! Where from? Is it parchment? Been looking since last year Anymore??




Thanks! Maybe parchment. They called it vachetta. It was the only one, I got it on eBay.&#128522;


----------



## sthrncin

Mariquel said:


> One of the cutest wristlets ever put out from Coach!




Thanks, I think so too!!&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## suetheshopper

sthrncin said:


> Thanks! Maybe parchment. They called it vachetta. It was the only one, I got it on eBay.&#128522;



ok..thanks! Thought it was outlet)


----------



## nerual13

Hipchick69 said:


> Where did you find it been looking and no luck????



Milpitas outlet had it on Thursday afternoon when I was there, give them a call to see if it still is there!


----------



## abwd

sthrncin said:


> Just got this adorable wristlet. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763371




Very cute!!!  I love that it goes with everything!!!!


----------



## abwd

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2762389
> 
> Another Mini Riley to add to my crossbody bag collection; scored on clearance for $125.




Congrats!!! That definitely is a great score!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

suetheshopper said:


> Yesterday's finds...Blush Legacy wallet, Madison emb Lizard slim envelope, strawberry wristlet,  that I have the matching tote and blk Kelsey))
> Need matching mini tote for lizard wallet. If anyone sees it, plmk))


Love your new goodies!


----------



## sthrncin

abwd said:


> Very cute!!!  I love that it goes with everything!!!!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Yesterday's finds...Blush Legacy wallet, Madison emb Lizard slim envelope, strawberry wristlet,  that I have the matching tote and blk Kelsey))
> Need matching mini tote for lizard wallet. If anyone sees it, plmk))



Twins...and nice haul! 
Thanks again for your help...will post pics soon!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Twins...and nice haul!
> Thanks again for your help...will post pics soon!


Yo L you holding out on me or what. Lololol


----------



## IceCap11

I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.

Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background


----------



## crazyforcoach09

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background


Booooooyah. Now that is a steal. Congrats


----------



## whateve

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background


Wow that is a fantastic find! I would have been happy dancing around the store!


----------



## whateve

sthrncin said:


> Just got this adorable wristlet. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763371


twins! I got this on FOS last year! You were very lucky to find it on ebay.


----------



## vesperholly

sthrncin said:


> Just got this adorable wristlet. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763371



Love that! What do they call it? I'm looking around on eBay with no luck. Need something new to hunt for!

I almost bought the matching passport cover because it had a gorgeous turquoise inside. Is the wristlet turquoise inside as well like the hang tag?


----------



## Mariquel

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background



Awesome find!


----------



## sthrncin

whateve said:


> twins! I got this on FOS last year! You were very lucky to find it on ebay.




Isn't it just the cutest? I am so glad I got lucky!!


----------



## Jaidybug

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background




Wow, what a find! Congrats!


----------



## sthrncin

vesperholly said:


> Love that! What do they call it? I'm looking around on eBay with no luck. Need something new to hunt for!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought the matching passport cover because it had a gorgeous turquoise inside. Is the wristlet turquoise inside as well like the hang tag?




It was a coach legacy motif wristlet. At least that was how it was listed. Good luck finding it! I am hunting too, I sold my dragonfly duffle awhile back and am almost sick with regret now. I am searching for another one. Maybe there will be o e close to Christmas. 
Yes, it has a beautiful turquoise lining that matches the cute little hang tag.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I'm sooo excited!!! I found an oldie but a goodie on eBay. She was shipped on Thursday and got here today. I'd never seen the FP version of this bag! I remember a couple of years ago when the MFF versions came out, and fell in love, but I never got one. I LOVE the extra details on this version. 
 Here is Pleated Sophia in slate! The 2nd pic is her true color. She is pristine! Yay!!


----------



## PeCe

iNeedCoffee said:


> I'm sooo excited!!! I found an oldie but a goodie on eBay. She was shipped on Thursday and got here today. I'd never seen the FP version of this bag! I remember a couple of years ago when the MFF versions came out, and fell in love, but I never got one. I LOVE the extra details on this version.
> Here is Pleated Sophia in slate! The 2nd pic is her true color. She is pristine! Yay!!



Love the metal accents and the twisted straps.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

PeCe said:


> Love the metal accents and the twisted straps.



Thank you! I do too!! I just found this on the bottom of strap ends...wicked cool!


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> I'm sooo excited!!! I found an oldie but a goodie on eBay. She was shipped on Thursday and got here today. I'd never seen the FP version of this bag! I remember a couple of years ago when the MFF versions came out, and fell in love, but I never got one. I LOVE the extra details on this version.
> Here is Pleated Sophia in slate! The 2nd pic is her true color. She is pristine! Yay!!


Congratulations! I've always loved this one! I never got it because the color is too close to the embossed wisteria Sophia I already have.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Twins...and nice haul!
> Thanks again for your help...will post pics soon!



Waiting....did you sneak in groceries in that bag?? Lol....


----------



## suetheshopper

Forgot to post earlier....found this bag at Macy's.  It was 50/20..even though it prob should have been 75% off at this point. I had the wristlet from last year,  never used it. Also Macy's.  Maybe even same store... Bag was def a return.


----------



## tonij2000

suetheshopper said:


> Forgot to post earlier....found this bag at Macy's.  It was 50/20..even though it prob should have been 75% off at this point. I had the wristlet from last year,  never used it. Also Macy's.  Maybe even same store... Bag was def a return.



Love the Mini Tanner and the leather looks amazing, congrats!


----------



## suetheshopper

tonij2000 said:


> Love the Mini Tanner and the leather looks amazing, congrats!





Thank you


----------



## suetheshopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats Sue





Mariquel said:


> Great finds!  That fob is perfect for your Cooper!  Really like the wallets too.





annpan23 said:


> Nice finds! Kickin' myself for not getting the Cooper at such great price...(bec I got other bags which I'm also lovin)





BeachBagGal said:


> Love your new goodies!



Thanks everyone! I don't usually go crazy or find a lot of things at once. That coupon kills me every time!


----------



## suetheshopper

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background




Awesome find!! Enjoy!!


----------



## tannedsilk

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background



Wow, you did GREAT.  The buckles are slanted so that's a 1st gen Purple, not Aubergine.  You totally scored, used they still go for silly money on ebay. Congrats!


----------



## IceCap11

tannedsilk said:


> Wow, you did GREAT.  The buckles are slanted so that's a 1st gen Purple, not Aubergine.  You totally scored, used they still go for silly money on ebay. Congrats!


 
ooo good to know, thanks! Was the aubergine a lighter purple colour then?


----------



## IceCap11

suetheshopper said:


> Awesome find!! Enjoy!!


 
Thanks, ditto to you too! The MT is a really nice blue color


----------



## IceCap11

whateve said:


> Wow that is a fantastic find! I would have been happy dancing around the store!


 
Thank you! I was pretty shocked to find it. It was a quiet day @ the Niagara Falls outlet (Canadian side) and hardly anyone was at the clearance section. I was told the lady had returned the matching wallet but someone snapped it up. I'm just glad they left the bag!


----------



## IceCap11

Mariquel said:


> Awesome find!


 
Thank you!


----------



## IceCap11

Jaidybug said:


> Wow, what a find! Congrats!


 
Thank you my fellow Canadian! It's nice we can score every so often @ the outlets up here.


----------



## whateve

suetheshopper said:


> Forgot to post earlier....found this bag at Macy's.  It was 50/20..even though it prob should have been 75% off at this point. I had the wristlet from last year,  never used it. Also Macy's.  Maybe even same store... Bag was def a return.


Pretty! Is this robin?


----------



## tannedsilk

IceCap11 said:


> ooo good to know, thanks! Was the aubergine a lighter purple colour then?



The aubergine has more grey tones and the color is not as rich.


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> I'm sooo excited!!! I found an oldie but a goodie on eBay. She was shipped on Thursday and got here today. I'd never seen the FP version of this bag! I remember a couple of years ago when the MFF versions came out, and fell in love, but I never got one. I LOVE the extra details on this version.
> Here is Pleated Sophia in slate! The 2nd pic is her true color. She is pristine! Yay!!




OMG!!! Great find. She is gorgeous!!!  That color is TDF!!! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

suetheshopper said:


> Forgot to post earlier....found this bag at Macy's.  It was 50/20..even though it prob should have been 75% off at this point. I had the wristlet from last year,  never used it. Also Macy's.  Maybe even same store... Bag was def a return.




Nice score.  Very pretty!! Congrats,


----------



## abwd

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background




Holy Sophia love!! That bag is fantastic. Lucky girl!  Congrats on this great bag and great deal!


----------



## lurkernomore

I need to give a shout outto my outlet partner in crime, Suetheshopper! She was nice enough to share her 25% coupon with me, and I was able to get a great deal on a bag I have been lusting after for awhile now. Finally brought home blue/black woven tote! This bag will be going to Cape Cod with me next weekend!
 I also got the teal hangtag wristlet from FP. This is the first time I have ever paid full price for anything Coach, but I needed one of these in my life. I told the SA that if there was a PCE, I would have ordered a few more!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I need to give a shout outto my outlet partner in crime, Suetheshopper! She was nice enough to share her 25% coupon with me, and I was able to get a great deal on a bag I have been lusting after for awhile now. Finally brought home blue/black woven tote! This bag will be going to Cape Cod with me next weekend!
> I also got the teal hangtag wristlet from FP. This is the first time I have ever paid full price for anything Coach, but I needed one of these in my life. I told the SA that if there was a PCE, I would have ordered a few more!


Congrats Boo


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats Boo




Thanks! This bag is your fault - your reveal started the lust!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks! This bag is your fault - your reveal started the lust!


Lololol. Glad I could help. Lololololol


----------



## jenn805

lurkernomore said:


> I need to give a shout outto my outlet partner in crime, Suetheshopper! She was nice enough to share her 25% coupon with me, and I was able to get a great deal on a bag I have been lusting after for awhile now. Finally brought home blue/black woven tote! This bag will be going to Cape Cod with me next weekend!
> I also got the teal hangtag wristlet from FP. This is the first time I have ever paid full price for anything Coach, but I needed one of these in my life. I told the SA that if there was a PCE, I would have ordered a few more!



Love both


----------



## ecj*waxy

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background


Wow...what a special find!!!  It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

lurkernomore said:


> I need to give a shout outto my outlet partner in crime, Suetheshopper! She was nice enough to share her 25% coupon with me, and I was able to get a great deal on a bag I have been lusting after for awhile now. Finally brought home blue/black woven tote! This bag will be going to Cape Cod with me next weekend!
> I also got the teal hangtag wristlet from FP. This is the first time I have ever paid full price for anything Coach, but I needed one of these in my life. I told the SA that if there was a PCE, I would have ordered a few more!




Congrats,  great looking bag and I love the hangtag case. So sweet of Sue to help you out w discount, we have a few amazing tpfer that love to help others.


----------



## suetheshopper

whateve said:


> Pretty! Is this robin?



Yup))


----------



## ecj*waxy

suetheshopper said:


> Forgot to post earlier....found this bag at Macy's.  It was 50/20..even though it prob should have been 75% off at this point. I had the wristlet from last year,  never used it. Also Macy's.  Maybe even same store... Bag was def a return.


Beautiful set...love the blue and white together!  That Mini Tanner was just waiting for you to be paired with your wristlet!  Congrats!


----------



## ecj*waxy

lurkernomore said:


> I need to give a shout outto my outlet partner in crime, Suetheshopper! She was nice enough to share her 25% coupon with me, and I was able to get a great deal on a bag I have been lusting after for awhile now. Finally brought home blue/black woven tote! This bag will be going to Cape Cod with me next weekend!
> I also got the teal hangtag wristlet from FP. This is the first time I have ever paid full price for anything Coach, but I needed one of these in my life. I told the SA that if there was a PCE, I would have ordered a few more!


Congrats!  The detail on the tote is really lovely and the hang tag case is super cute!  That's so cool that you have a TPF shopping buddy...nice work ladies!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> I need to give a shout outto my outlet partner in crime, Suetheshopper! She was nice enough to share her 25% coupon with me, and I was able to get a great deal on a bag I have been lusting after for awhile now. Finally brought home blue/black woven tote! This bag will be going to Cape Cod with me next weekend!
> I also got the teal hangtag wristlet from FP. This is the first time I have ever paid full price for anything Coach, but I needed one of these in my life. I told the SA that if there was a PCE, I would have ordered a few more!



Haha...you'd do the same)) Have fun next week!! How's the hubs? We had a doggie sleep over last nite. Sons' gf dog...


----------



## lurkernomore

jenn805 said:


> Love both



Thanks! me too



iuvcoach said:


> Congrats,  great looking bag and I love the hangtag case. So sweet of Sue to help you out w discount, we have a few amazing tpfer that love to help others.



Thanks! and yes, Sue was pretty awesome...she even worked with me so I could get home to my puppy!


----------



## suetheshopper

ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful set...love the blue and white together!  That Mini Tanner was just waiting for you to be paired with your wristlet!  Congrats!



Haha. ...ikr? That's what I thought....


----------



## lurkernomore

ecj*waxy said:


> Congrats!  The detail on the tote is really lovely and the hang tag case is super cute!  That's so cool that you have a TPF shopping buddy...nice work ladies!



Thanks! and yes, it is always nice to have someone to enable you!



suetheshopper said:


> Haha...you'd do the same)) Have fun next week!! How's the hubs? We had a doggie sleep over last nite. Sons' gf dog...



Puppy parties are fun. Hubs is great, we just don't go anywhere without an epi pen! and thanks again...I will let you know how the road trip goes. You are on your own next week for deletes - make me proud!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks! and yes, it is always nice to have someone to enable you!
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy parties are fun. Hubs is great, we just don't go anywhere without an epi pen! and thanks again...I will let you know how the road trip goes. You are on your own next week for deletes - make me proud!



Lol...I may stop by to "look". Done enough damage for now:sly:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lurkernomore said:


> I need to give a shout outto my outlet partner in crime, Suetheshopper! She was nice enough to share her 25% coupon with me, and I was able to get a great deal on a bag I have been lusting after for awhile now. Finally brought home blue/black woven tote! This bag will be going to Cape Cod with me next weekend!
> I also got the teal hangtag wristlet from FP. This is the first time I have ever paid full price for anything Coach, but I needed one of these in my life. I told the SA that if there was a PCE, I would have ordered a few more!


Sooo pretty! I can't wait to get hangtag wristlet! I never pay full price for anything either...but I think I'm getting one of theses. Still waiting for it to hit Coach store or online.


----------



## lurkernomore

Thatsmypurse said:


> Sooo pretty! I can't wait to get hangtag wristlet! I never pay full price for anything either...but I think I'm getting one of theses. Still waiting for it to hit Coach store or online.




you need  a hangtag wristlet! I saw the reveals here and ordered mine from my store - I was surprised that they don't have them in stores - I think they would sell more if people saw them!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new violet Kelsey love this bag.


----------



## abwd

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new violet Kelsey love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764826




Wow. Nice color. Kelsey is such an all-around perfect dress up, dress down bag. Congrats. She's a beauty!!


----------



## nerual13

lurkernomore said:


> you need  a hangtag wristlet! I saw the reveals here and ordered mine from my store - I was surprised that they don't have them in stores - I think they would sell more if people saw them!



Per my SA, they are coming to the stores on the next major wave but can be ordered now since they are already in warehouse. They WILL eventually make it to the stores I am told.


----------



## carterazo

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background



Oh wow!  Now that's a real find!  Congratulations!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new violet Kelsey love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764826


Love!!! Great color & style!


----------



## MKB0925

lurkernomore said:


> I need to give a shout outto my outlet partner in crime, Suetheshopper! She was nice enough to share her 25% coupon with me, and I was able to get a great deal on a bag I have been lusting after for awhile now. Finally brought home blue/black woven tote! This bag will be going to Cape Cod with me next weekend!
> I also got the teal hangtag wristlet from FP. This is the first time I have ever paid full price for anything Coach, but I needed one of these in my life. I told the SA that if there was a PCE, I would have ordered a few more!



Very pretty!


----------



## LittleLucy

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new violet Kelsey love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764826



So pretty, love it!!  I ordered this same Violet Kelsey on Friday, can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Hipchick69

Hit a great Ebay deal on lacquer blue small Madison Christie $102. Can't wait to see her will post once she's In Hand &#128525;


----------



## Hipchick69

My grey beauties found on eBay for a steal of a price! Love them cutting tags tonight.


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Pebbled Duffle in graphite only $71 on ebay. ..great deal and my first duffle!  I moved right in!


----------



## PeCe

Hipchick69 said:


> View attachment 2765239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey beauties found on eBay for a steal of a price! Love them cutting tags tonight.




Lovey, mother and daughter


----------



## MKB0925

Hipchick69 said:


> View attachment 2765239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey beauties found on eBay for a steal of a price! Love them cutting tags tonight.



Very pretty. ..I love grey bags!


----------



## ilikesunshine

IceCap11 said:


> I had a surprising find at the outlet this week & swooped in to grab her when I spotted her. But then I dithered on purchasing, since she must've been sitting in someone's closet for the past 3, 4 years. But the bag didn't look used even if it didn't have that new bag smell (I can be weird about stuff like that) & I really loved the older gathered leather style.
> 
> Anyhow, here she is, Miss Madison Sophia in Aubergine gathered leather (large). $419.99-50% off with taxes in= $237.30. The U.S. falls are in the background



LOVE! You HAD to grab her....this is one i would not have hesitated. Awesome find!


----------



## lurkernomore

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new violet Kelsey love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764826




Congrats! That is a rich colored bag - perfect for fall, and year round - enjoy!


----------



## whateve

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Pebbled Duffle in graphite only $71 on ebay. ..great deal and my first duffle!  I moved right in!


Welcome to the duffle club! You picked a beautiful color for your first.


----------



## lurkernomore

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Pebbled Duffle in graphite only $71 on ebay. ..great deal and my first duffle!  I moved right in!



Congrats on a great bag at a great price! I love the "hunt" of ebay!


----------



## soonergirl

An impulse buy from a while back but never revealed. Just pulled her out to decide if she needs to be rehomed. She's gorgeous but fills a very specific niche that I have little use for 

Polished calfskin (marobox) mini borough


----------



## Hipchick69

soonergirl said:


> An impulse buy from a while back but never revealed. Just pulled her out to decide if she needs to be rehomed. She's gorgeous but fills a very specific niche that I have little use for
> 
> Polished calfskin (marobox) mini borough



Gorgeous black bag


----------



## carterazo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new violet Kelsey love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764826



Congrats!  She's so pretty!  Saw her irl today and can't stop thinking about her.  Do you know how she compares to purple iris?


----------



## harajukupooh

Haven't bought bags in awhile due to lack of PCE.  Just can't bring myself to pay FP. Got mini Brooklyn a week ago from Macy's and the small Dakotah flap just came today from Bloomies. Been using mini B since I got her. Now going to swap and start using small D.  Definitely liking the size of small D more as I'm used to carrying larger bags. Can't wait to start using her tomorrow. &#128522;


----------



## yellowbernie

harajukupooh said:


> View attachment 2765700
> 
> Haven't bought bags in awhile due to lack of PCE.  Just can't bring myself to pay FP. Got mini Brooklyn a week ago from Macy's and the small Dakotah flap just came today from Bloomies. Been using mini B since I got her. Now going to swap and start using small D.  Definitely liking the size of small D more as I'm used to carrying larger bags. Can't wait to start using her tomorrow. &#128522;


Gorgeous, love both your new bags.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My FOS goodies came in yesterday...as did my new to me Tourmaline Molly. The color is really hard to capture, but so gorgeous! The last picture has the color adjusted to try to show the real color.


----------



## CoachMaven

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies came in yesterday...as did my new to me Tourmaline Molly. The color is really hard to capture, but so gorgeous! The last picture has the color adjusted to try to show the real color.



Don't you just love the Tourmaline color? I have the duffle in this color and absolutely love it. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Jaidybug

harajukupooh said:


> View attachment 2765700
> 
> Haven't bought bags in awhile due to lack of PCE.  Just can't bring myself to pay FP. Got mini Brooklyn a week ago from Macy's and the small Dakotah flap just came today from Bloomies. Been using mini B since I got her. Now going to swap and start using small D.  Definitely liking the size of small D more as I'm used to carrying larger bags. Can't wait to start using her tomorrow. &#128522;




Both are beautiful bags, congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies came in yesterday...as did my new to me Tourmaline Molly. The color is really hard to capture, but so gorgeous! The last picture has the color adjusted to try to show the real color.




Great goodies! Love the colour of the Tourmaline Molly, congrats!


----------



## Kmiller_41

New keyring and wristlet  Keyring came in a nice gift box.


----------



## Kmiller_41

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies came in yesterday...as did my new to me Tourmaline Molly. The color is really hard to capture, but so gorgeous! The last picture has the color adjusted to try to show the real color.




Love your new goodies...especially the Molly! Congrats


----------



## Kmiller_41

harajukupooh said:


> View attachment 2765700
> 
> Haven't bought bags in awhile due to lack of PCE.  Just can't bring myself to pay FP. Got mini Brooklyn a week ago from Macy's and the small Dakotah flap just came today from Bloomies. Been using mini B since I got her. Now going to swap and start using small D.  Definitely liking the size of small D more as I'm used to carrying larger bags. Can't wait to start using her tomorrow. &#128522;




Twins on both! I haven't moved out of the Dakotah since I got her. You're gonna love her! Congrats!!


----------



## pbnjam

Kmiller_41 said:


> New keyring and wristlet  Keyring came in a nice gift box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766053
> View attachment 2766054
> View attachment 2766055
> View attachment 2766056


Adorable wristlet! And indeed that is a very nice box to go with a pretty keychain. Can you tell me what is the style number for the keychain? TIA!


----------



## Kmiller_41

pbnjam said:


> Adorable wristlet! And indeed that is a very nice box to go with a pretty keychain. Can you tell me what is the style number for the keychain? TIA!




Thanks! Style number is 63159B. It comes in silver too


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Kmiller_41 said:


> Twins on both! *I haven't moved out of the Dakotah since I got her.* You're gonna love her! Congrats!!



Ditto with me on this one.


----------



## Modemouth

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thanks! Style number is 63159B. It comes in silver too


It is sold out online at macy's.  Where did you get yours. TIA.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Modemouth said:


> It is sold out online at macy's.  Where did you get yours. TIA.




I got mine from Lord and Taylor. Both are available online there.


----------



## Esquared72

A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!

I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!

This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good! 

I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.


----------



## harajukupooh

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous, love both your new bags.



Thanks!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Modemouth said:


> It is sold out online at macy's.  Where did you get yours. TIA.



They are both available online at Macy's right this moment. I just ordered the silver one.


----------



## Kmiller_41

eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.




Beautiful bag! What a sweet hubby you have


----------



## lurkernomore

eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.



What a great guy - congrats (on him and the bag)
Try to stay off of the crazy train at work - it stops at my door at least once a day, and I try really hard to let it go on by!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I take that back. I went to double check I got the silver one and they are sold out again.


----------



## Esquared72

Kmiller_41 said:


> Beautiful bag! What a sweet hubby you have



Thanks so much - it was a total out-of-the-blue surprise.  DH is awesome.



lurkernomore said:


> What a great guy - congrats (on him and the bag)
> Try to stay off of the crazy train at work - it stops at my door at least once a day, and I try really hard to let it go on by!



Ugh - you ain't kiddin'.  Darn crazy train conductor has been making rounds and stopping by my door multiple times a day...with my crazy co-workers in tow.  I have a few days vacation coming up in a couple of weeks...can NOT wait.

And thanks for the DH comment...he's a major catch - I'm lucky.


----------



## lurkernomore

eehlers said:


> Thanks so much - it was a total out-of-the-blue surprise.  DH is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh - you ain't kiddin'.  Darn crazy train conductor has been making rounds and stopping by my door multiple times a day...with my crazy co-workers in tow.  I have a few days vacation coming up in a couple of weeks...can NOT wait.
> 
> And thanks for the DH comment...he's a major catch - I'm lucky.




There is a thread in the Relationships and Family Forum called "Something You Can't Say to their Face". I have found this a helpful place to vent on several occasions


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.



Pretty!  How sweet of your DH.  So sorry about the crazy train at work.  Been there - it's not fun.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

CoachMaven said:


> Don't you just love the Tourmaline color? I have the duffle in this color and absolutely love it. Congrats on your purchase!



Thanks!! I really do love it! I've wanted a Molly for a while now, saw this one and knew I'd have to get it! 



Jaidybug said:


> Great goodies! Love the colour of the Tourmaline Molly, congrats!


Thank you!! 


Kmiller_41 said:


> New keyring and wristlet  Keyring came in a nice gift box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766053
> View attachment 2766054
> View attachment 2766055
> View attachment 2766056



Love both of those, especially that key ring!! 



Kmiller_41 said:


> Love your new goodies...especially the Molly! Congrats


Thanks, K! Molly rocks! Can't wait to move in! 



eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.



Aww, what a sweet hubby!! I think the Edie looks fantastic in the signature fabric, it just really works with her shape. 
So sorry you've had to deal with jerks. Hope they get what's coming to them.


----------



## Esquared72

lurkernomore said:


> There is a thread in the Relationships and Family Forum called "Something You Can't Say to their Face". I have found this a helpful place to vent on several occasions


 
I'm definitely checking out that thread...thanks for the tip!


----------



## Esquared72

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty! How sweet of your DH. So sorry about the crazy train at work. Been there - it's not fun.


 


iNeedCoffee said:


> Aww, what a sweet hubby!! I think the Edie looks fantastic in the signature fabric, it just really works with her shape.
> So sorry you've had to deal with jerks. Hope they get what's coming to them.


 

Thanks!  I'm really loving the bag a lot.  And I know the work stuff will straighten itself out.  I would guess that into every work environment, a few jerks must fall.  If it were all sunshine and rainbows, they wouldn't have to pay us to go every day.


----------



## Modemouth

Kmiller_41 said:


> I got mine from Lord and Taylor. Both are available online there.


  Thank you. Just ordered one.


----------



## jenn805

Found this at outlet today : )


----------



## Kmiller_41

Modemouth said:


> Thank you. Just ordered one.




You're welcome


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Found this at outlet today : )




Nice!


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Nice!



Thanks : )


----------



## oluchika

Kmiller_41 said:


> New keyring and wristlet  Keyring came in a nice gift box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766053
> View attachment 2766054
> View attachment 2766055
> View attachment 2766056



Have that same wristlet and I love it


----------



## tannedsilk

eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.



What a sweet hubby, congrats!  I'm loving this combo and I'm not a siggy girl at all - i've been eyeing the crosby


----------



## Esquared72

tannedsilk said:


> What a sweet hubby, congrats!  I'm loving this combo and I'm not a siggy girl at all - i've been eyeing the crosby




I'm not a siggy girl either, but I'm loving how elegant this brown/black color combo looks IRL. I'm still amazed DH picked this out himself. Sweet and smart...I'm a lucky girl!

The Crosby is such a classic and classy shape - I think this print will look amazing in that style!


----------



## annpan23

eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.



What a nice surprise and a loving hubby!


----------



## Esquared72

annpan23 said:


> What a nice surprise and a loving hubby!




Thanks! It was a total shocker. He rocks.


----------



## harajukupooh

Kmiller_41 said:


> Twins on both! I haven't moved out of the Dakotah since I got her. You're gonna love her! Congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Found this at outlet today : )




Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.




What an awesome husband you have.  This is much prettier than the stock pics and I love the Edie. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Very cute! Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.


 
CONGRATS and Hubby is great


----------



## Esquared72

abwd said:


> What an awesome husband you have.  This is much prettier than the stock pics and I love the Edie. Congrats and enjoy!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> CONGRATS and Hubby is great



Thanks!  Hubby is definitely a keeper. 

I have to give him credit.  This isn't one I would have picked myself based on the stock pics, but it's really so much nicer IRL.  The brown siggy is a nice deep, warm brown and looks really luxe with the black leather.  I love it.


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> A surprise gift from my hubby!  He's away on a business trip and picked it out and ordered it himself from Zappos.  It was delivered today, while I just happen to be telecommuting!
> 
> I've been dealing with lots of work stress lately (okay...I've been dealing with jerks at work lately), so he got me this as a 'just because' gift.  He's the bestest.  I know this style hasn't been getting a lot of love in comparison to her predecessor, but based on what little time I've spent with her so far, I'm really digging her!
> 
> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.  Hubby done good!
> 
> I'll admit, I was hoping for the black dust bag, but it's a minor quibble.



Love it and great hubby!


----------



## Hipchick69

These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today


----------



## coachie mama

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033




Great deals!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033


 
amazing SCORES


----------



## Hipchick69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> amazing SCORES




Thanks love my christie wished I go do Lindsey but way to unstructured and big for me love smallish bags


----------



## pbnjam

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033


Those are really great prices. Lacquer blue is soo pretty!


----------



## whateve

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033


Seller must have been crazy! Amazing prices. The blue is gorgeous! The Bleecker still has tags and is still selling at full price.


----------



## Hipchick69

whateve said:


> Seller must have been crazy! Amazing prices. The blue is gorgeous! The Bleecker still has tags and is still selling at full price.


 
The bleeker is perfect and still wrapped, and the lacquare blue christie is pre-owned and is perfect no marks that i can see and HW in great shape.  they were from the same seller so who knows?


----------



## MKB0925

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033



Great finds...very pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033



Love that blue - stunning!!


----------



## annpan23

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033



Great score! The blue Christie is so pretty...


----------



## PeCe

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033


Love that Bold Blue!


----------



## Sarah03

Picked up at the outlet Sunday 
View attachment 2767450


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up at the outlet Sunday
> View attachment 2767450


Sooo cute


----------



## jenn805

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up at the outlet Sunday
> View attachment 2767450



Cute : )


----------



## PeCe

My Red Currant Crosby arrived ....  Color is so much richer and better than the online images I ordered from. Hope this shows that for you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

PeCe said:


> My Red Currant Crosby arrived ....  Color is so much richer and better than the online images I ordered from. Hope this shows that for you.


Soooo pretty!!


----------



## abwd

PeCe said:


> My Red Currant Crosby arrived ....  Color is so much richer and better than the online images I ordered from. Hope this shows that for you.




OMG!!! Gorgeous!!!!! Love it! I think I need this. Congrats on an amazing bag!!!!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up at the outlet Sunday
> View attachment 2767450


I love this. Does it hold much?


----------



## abwd

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up at the outlet Sunday
> View attachment 2767450




Ahhhh, gorgeous!! What a great find!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sooo cute




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

jenn805 said:


> Cute : )




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I love this. Does it hold much?




Thanks!  I haven't used it yet, but plan to this weekend. I'll post pics!


----------



## Sarah03

abwd said:


> Ahhhh, gorgeous!! What a great find!




Thank you!  I'm in love with grommets all of the sudden.


----------



## PeCe

BeachBagGal said:


> Soooo pretty!!


Thank you so much! It was worth the anguish over making my decision, and basing it on one photo.
Thanks to TPF for that!


----------



## PeCe

abwd said:


> OMG!!! Gorgeous!!!!! Love it! I think I need this. Congrats on an amazing bag!!!!


That means a lot to me! You have such great taste, from all your mod photos. That would be awesome to see a mod with you and the red currant Crosby!


----------



## quinna

PeCe said:


> My Red Currant Crosby arrived ....  Color is so much richer and better than the online images I ordered from. Hope this shows that for you.



Oh my gosh, love this!  I was going to order the teal, but this may have changed my mind.


----------



## quinna

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up at the outlet Sunday
> View attachment 2767450



So cute! Love the color!


----------



## nerual13

I'm beat after a good outlet mall crawl, so I'll post pics later. Found at Marshall's the nylon weekender bag that packs down into a pouch that also snaps inside the bag. Got it in berry, it was the only one they had! Yay, cause I'm going away this weekend! $59.99 down from the original $198. Not too shabby!


----------



## PeCe

quinna said:


> Oh my gosh, love this!  I was going to order the teal, but this may have changed my mind.


I  know what that's like!  Teal took over my closet this past spring.  This red was a perfect cure.


----------



## PeCe

nerual13 said:


> I'm beat after a good outlet mall crawl, so I'll post pics later. Found at Marshall's the nylon weekender bag that packs down into a pouch that also snaps inside the bag. Got it in berry, it was the only one they had! Yay, cause I'm going away this weekend! $59.99 down from the original $198. Not too shabby!


Great bargain hunting!


----------



## yellowbernie

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up at the outlet Sunday
> View attachment 2767450


Very pretty, I saw this at my outlet yesterday as well, but I didn't get one..Enjoy yours


----------



## Mariquel

Hipchick69 said:


> These are my latest eBay finds!  Madison blue christie $102, bleecker mini duffle British tan $60!  Moving into christie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767033



Fantastic scores.........congrats!


----------



## Mariquel

PeCe said:


> My Red Currant Crosby arrived ....  Color is so much richer and better than the online images I ordered from. Hope this shows that for you.



Beautiful!  The Crosby comes in the best colors and patterns!


----------



## lurkernomore

PeCe said:


> My Red Currant Crosby arrived ....  Color is so much richer and better than the online images I ordered from. Hope this shows that for you.




Love this color! Enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up at the outlet Sunday
> View attachment 2767450




Saw this last week! I actually think this bag looks cool and classic at the same time            - enjoy!


----------



## CoachMaven

Sarah03 said:


> Picked up at the outlet Sunday
> View attachment 2767450



Ahhh! How much was this at the outlets??? And may I have the style number please?


----------



## carinas

My new buddy! Black Kelsey (first generation with soft leather). Perfect bag for running errands every day. Love it's little "ears".


----------



## PeCe

lurkernomore said:


> Love this color! Enjoy!



Thanks, I am really enjoying her! Color is sooo right!


----------



## PeCe

Mariquel said:


> Beautiful!  The Crosby comes in the best colors and patterns!


Thank you. The Crosby zebra, croc and teal are such a temptation. The teal especially for me!


----------



## abwd

carinas said:


> My new buddy! Black Kelsey (first generation with soft leather). Perfect bag for running errands every day. Love it's little "ears".




Lovely!!! Congrats.  This is a great on the go bag!!


----------



## carinas

abwd said:


> Lovely!!! Congrats.  This is a great on the go bag!!



Thank You! It's a great little bag.


----------



## carterazo

Moved into the small pintuck Phoebe I got on fos last week. My first Phoebe and I'm really enjoying her.


----------



## queenanne

I found this beauty at a Coach sale in one of the department stores in my country. Madison Embossed Python Sophia!!!

Got her for SG$390 after more member discounts. Great deal considering her actual price was SG$1195 previously!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

queenanne said:


> View attachment 2768665
> View attachment 2768666
> View attachment 2768667
> 
> 
> I found this beauty at a Coach sale in one of the department stores in my country. Madison Embossed Python Sophia!!!
> 
> Got her for SG$390 after more member discounts. Great deal considering her actual price was SG$1195 previously!!




Great score


----------



## queenanne

lisa.nickel said:


> Great score




Thanks!


----------



## PeCe

queenanne said:


> View attachment 2768665
> View attachment 2768666
> View attachment 2768667
> 
> 
> I found this beauty at a Coach sale in one of the department stores in my country. Madison Embossed Python Sophia!!!
> 
> Got her for SG$390 after more member discounts. Great deal considering her actual price was SG$1195 previously!!


*Sucha Deal!!* Gorgeous!!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Moved into the small pintuck Phoebe I got on fos last week. My first Phoebe and I'm really enjoying her.
> 
> View attachment 2768553



Very pretty!  Is that grey birch?


----------



## queenanne

PeCe said:


> *Sucha Deal!!* Gorgeous!!




Thanks so much!! I saw her and fell for her immediately.....


----------



## carinas

carterazo said:


> Moved into the small pintuck Phoebe I got on fos last week. My first Phoebe and I'm really enjoying her.
> 
> View attachment 2768553



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!  Is that grey birch?



Ye, it is.  Such a great neutral


----------



## carterazo

carinas said:


> Lovely! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

queenanne said:


> View attachment 2768665
> View attachment 2768666
> View attachment 2768667
> 
> 
> I found this beauty at a Coach sale in one of the department stores in my country. Madison Embossed Python Sophia!!!
> 
> Got her for SG$390 after more member discounts. Great deal considering her actual price was SG$1195 previously!!



Thats a great deal! I have this one in the natural metallic. Its such a great bag, enjoy it!


----------



## Sarah03

CoachMaven said:


> Ahhh! How much was this at the outlets??? And may I have the style number please?




52053

It was $149.


----------



## whateve

queenanne said:


> View attachment 2768665
> View attachment 2768666
> View attachment 2768667
> 
> 
> I found this beauty at a Coach sale in one of the department stores in my country. Madison Embossed Python Sophia!!!
> 
> Got her for SG$390 after more member discounts. Great deal considering her actual price was SG$1195 previously!!


That is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Caspin22

Dakotabear4 said:


> Here's Smythe Diamond Python out for her first outing. Love the cell phone pocket outside the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708703




Would you mind telling me the style number of this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## CoachMaven

Sarah03 said:


> 52053
> 
> It was $149.



Thanks!


----------



## Mariquel

PeCe said:


> Thank you. The Crosby zebra, croc and teal are such a temptation. The teal especially for me!



Yes, it would be for me too except I think I already have at least 4 purses in that blue-green family.  The zebra and the multi-colored python are the ones calling my name!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> 52053
> 
> It was $149.


Thats such a good price! It was once on my mind. Lovely, congrats!


----------



## happibug

I'm so excited about my new Dakota --


----------



## CoachMaven

Sarah03 said:


> 52053
> 
> It was $149.



I have one on hold! Thanks for the info! So excited


----------



## iuvcoach

happibug said:


> I'm so excited about my new Dakota --



So pretty,  congrats


----------



## iuvcoach

Ocelot Taxi Tote


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Ocelot Taxi Tote


Cuteness. Did yours come boxed and wrapoed to the nine?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

happibug said:


> I'm so excited about my new Dakota --


Sooo very nice. Congrats


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cuteness. Did yours come boxed and wrapoed to the nine?



Nope I ordered from dept store and saved money so they can keep the box for the discount I got.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Nope I ordered from dept store and saved money so they can keep the box for the discount I got.


Great on the savings!!!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

queenanne said:


> View attachment 2768665
> View attachment 2768666
> View attachment 2768667
> 
> 
> I found this beauty at a Coach sale in one of the department stores in my country. Madison Embossed Python Sophia!!!
> 
> Got her for SG$390 after more member discounts. Great deal considering her actual price was SG$1195 previously!!




Wow! What a great find and price! Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

happibug said:


> I'm so excited about my new Dakota --




Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Ocelot Taxi Tote




Pretty! Great pattern, congrats lady!


----------



## iuvcoach

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty! Great pattern, congrats lady!



Thanks JB!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

iuvcoach said:


> Nope I ordered from dept store and saved money so *they can keep the box for the discount I got.*



Amen Sister, can I get a witness lol

Congrats, just lovely!


----------



## Esquared72

iuvcoach said:


> Ocelot Taxi Tote




So cute!!


----------



## iuvcoach

tannedsilk said:


> Amen Sister, can I get a witness lol
> 
> Congrats, just lovely!



LOL, thanks lady!!!!







eehlers said:


> So cute!!



Thank you


----------



## CoachMaven

So excited!! I had some things I needed to return, and I was planning on charge sending for this, but my outlet had it afterall!


----------



## queenanne

CoachMaven said:


> Thats a great deal! I have this one in the natural metallic. Its such a great bag, enjoy it!







whateve said:


> That is beautiful! Congratulations!







Jaidybug said:


> Wow! What a great find and price! Congrats!




Thank you so much!! I love her as well. Am using her today.... She is so light in weight and her colours are so so neutral, I can literally wear anything. &#128525;


----------



## abwd

iuvcoach said:


> Ocelot Taxi Tote



Gorgeous!!!  I love this and almost got this last week.  I am definitely bringing this one home.  Congrats!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Amen Sister, can I get a witness lol
> 
> Congrats, just lovely!


I will Amen too


----------



## iuvcoach

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I love this and almost got this last week.  I am definitely bringing this one home.  Congrats!!!



Thanks, it is a great tote and such a fun print,  you will enjoy it.


----------



## Sarah03

CoachMaven said:


> So excited!! I had some things I needed to return, and I was planning on charge sending for this, but my outlet had it afterall!




Yay!  I'm glad you found it!


----------



## CoachMaven

Sarah03 said:


> Yay!  I'm glad you found it!



I am too! I had called earlier in the day, and the guy on the phone said the system showed 4 in stock, but he claimed he looked on the floor and in the back, and none of them were be found. I assumed they were all on hold by employees and other customers. So he gave me the Carlsbad, CA outlet number to call, because they had several too and I placed one on hold with them to do a charge send. But luckily, the woman who helped me with my return recognized what I was wanting and found it in the back. She told me it pays to ask the stock associates, because they ALWAYS know what was actually in stock, lol!


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> So excited!! I had some things I needed to return, and I was planning on charge sending for this, but my outlet had it afterall!



Gorgeous...they had a TON of those last time I was in, about a week ago.  Looks like things are moving, which is good, I guess.


----------



## happibug

iuvcoach said:


> So pretty,  congrats





iuvcoach said:


> Ocelot Taxi Tote


Thank you so much! And your new Taxi Tote is beautiful! I got the wallet in that print, I love it! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sooo very nice. Congrats


Thank you so much! 



Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful, congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> So excited!! I had some things I needed to return, and I was planning on charge sending for this, but my outlet had it afterall!


Congrats


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> Ocelot Taxi Tote


Love it! Looks great next to the Halloween goodies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

happibug said:


> I'm so excited about my new Dakota --


Love it!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> So excited!! I had some things I needed to return, and I was planning on charge sending for this, but my outlet had it afterall!


Love this little baby!


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> Gorgeous...they had a TON of those last time I was in, about a week ago.  Looks like things are moving, which is good, I guess.



I can imagine they had a ton, because who seriously would spend $300 on a small crossbody? I can justify $149 because it is really heavy! The amount of metal on this is astounding! And the grommets are on both sides, lol!


----------



## nerual13

Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!


----------



## tonij2000

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!



Lucky girl, congrats!


----------



## nerual13

tonij2000 said:


> Lucky girl, congrats!



thanks! I think I need some sort of monitoring system to prevent me from going near any store or website that sells Coach at this point, its been a hum-dinger of a month! I need two hands to count what I've bought in the last month and that doesn't even include wallets/accessories!


----------



## MKB0925

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!



Gorgeous. ...congrats!  I am on the hunt for a grey birch. .


----------



## iuvcoach

happibug said:


> Thank you so much! And your new Taxi Tote is beautiful! I got the wallet in that print, I love it!




Thank you, it is such a fun print. 






BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Looks great next to the Halloween goodies!



Thanks, spider was too cute to take out of pic.


----------



## Kmiller_41

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!




Love these colors! Congrats! Phoebes are addicting for sure, I have 5 too


----------



## jenn805

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!



Very pretty, I love phoebes


----------



## Hipchick69

nerual13 said:


> thanks! I think I need some sort of monitoring system to prevent me from going near any store or website that sells Coach at this point, its been a hum-dinger of a month! I need two hands to count what I've bought in the last month and that doesn't even include wallets/accessories!




I know what you mean! I have loved coach for over 30 years and never owned one till July this year. Now I own 10 purses 10 wristlet and 5 fobs and still going LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!


 

Twins on Lacquer Blue!!  Congrats on your great deals too!  That makes it even sweeter!  

I love Phoebe and have a **cough** few in my collection.  Such a comfortable bag to carry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!


Very pretty - great colors!


----------



## nerual13

Thanks everyone! I was SO super excited at Macy's last night, the SA must've thought I was CRAZY! I'd been eyeing lacquer blue on eBay for a few days as a possible option, but hadn't bought yet. Walking into Macy's and having it just sitting there? YES! I danced around like a little kid


----------



## BeachBagGal

nerual13 said:


> Thanks everyone! I was SO super excited at Macy's last night, the SA must've thought I was CRAZY! I'd been eyeing lacquer blue on eBay for a few days as a possible option, but hadn't bought yet. Walking into Macy's and having it just sitting there? YES! I danced around like a little kid


Don't ya' love it when things just work out!?!? Right place, right time.


----------



## Caspin22

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!



Twins on Lacquer Blue!!  One of my all time favorites.  Congrats!!


----------



## PeCe

nerual13 said:


> Thanks everyone! I was SO super excited at Macy's last night, the SA must've thought I was CRAZY! I'd been eyeing lacquer blue on eBay for a few days as a possible option, but hadn't bought yet. Walking into Macy's and having it just sitting there? YES! I danced around like a little kid


The purse gods were smiling at you


----------



## DivaNC

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!



First 2 of 5!!!! Wow, someone went on a shopping spree.  Very pretty.  Enjoy


----------



## ecj*waxy

happibug said:


> I'm so excited about my new Dakota --


Beautiful bag!!!  I love the whipstitching! Congrats!



iuvcoach said:


> Ocelot Taxi Tote


Such a CUTE bag!!!  Perfect for Fall!  Congrats lady!


----------



## jenn805

..


----------



## flik

nerual13 said:


> thanks! I think I need some sort of monitoring system to prevent me from going near any store or website that sells Coach at this point, its been a hum-dinger of a month! I need two hands to count what I've bought in the last month and that doesn't even include wallets/accessories!



Congratulations on your lovely phoebes. I'm right there with you on the "coach monitoring system". Since july I've gotten 7 phoebes(!) And other things too. Well, we do deserve them ALL, don't we?


----------



## Esquared72

First trip to FP today in quite a while, with - of course - no plans to buy anything except fabric cleaner. But then this little guy wanted to come home with me and I just couldn't say no. Bronze Rhyder.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!




I also have these two colors they are my favorite phoebes sooo pretty!


----------



## gr8onteej

I now understand the allure of multiples.  Just received #3-Silt Daily from this week's FOS.


----------



## ecj*waxy

eehlers said:


> First trip to FP today in quite a while, with - of course - no plans to buy anything except fabric cleaner. But then this little guy wanted to come home with me and I just couldn't say no. Bronze Rhyder.


Saying yes is just so much fun!   I love the color on this one...it is stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## nerual13

flik said:


> Congratulations on your lovely phoebes. I'm right there with you on the "coach monitoring system". Since july I've gotten 7 phoebes(!) And other things too. Well, we do deserve them ALL, don't we?



Darn right! I finished the shopping spree today with a rose gold phoebe, a bit more than I wanted to spend but oh so rare. It can be my official "goes with everything" bag!


----------



## Esquared72

ecj*waxy said:


> Saying yes is just so much fun!   I love the color on this one...it is stunning!  Congrats!




Thanks!!

Yes is such a lovely word...though for the sake of my wallet, I need to start refraining!

I am in love with this color - seems to work with everything...an awesomely shiny neutral.


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> First trip to FP today in quite a while, with - of course - no plans to buy anything except fabric cleaner. But then this little guy wanted to come home with me and I just couldn't say no. Bronze Rhyder.


Love this color - so cool looking!


----------



## iuvcoach

ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful bag!!!  I love the whipstitching! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Such a CUTE bag!!!  Perfect for Fall!  Congrats lady!



Thanks lady


----------



## iuvcoach

eehlers said:


> First trip to FP today in quite a while, with - of course - no plans to buy anything except fabric cleaner. But then this little guy wanted to come home with me and I just couldn't say no. Bronze Rhyder.



Congrats, love this color!!


----------



## Jaidybug

eehlers said:


> First trip to FP today in quite a while, with - of course - no plans to buy anything except fabric cleaner. But then this little guy wanted to come home with me and I just couldn't say no. Bronze Rhyder.




I absolutely love the Bronze colour, beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Found this today at the outlet. My first Phoebe! If anyone happens to see a black or black violet at an outlet (or any color really) please let me know! A little late to the game for this one, I just love this bag!


----------



## dl787

gr8onteej said:


> I now understand the allure of multiples.  Just received #3-Silt Daily from this week's FOS.
> View attachment 2770125



I completely understand. This is a great bag for travel and the more, the merrier. Congrats!


----------



## dl787

SeattleGal93 said:


> Found this today at the outlet. My first Phoebe! If anyone happens to see a black or black violet at an outlet (or any color really) please let me know! A little late to the game for this one, I just love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2770378



You just can't beat Phoebe. This is one of the best styles I think Coach has made. Once you start, it's hard to stop  Comgrats and enjoy!


----------



## Nymeria1

eehlers said:


> First trip to FP today in quite a while, with - of course - no plans to buy anything except fabric cleaner. But then this little guy wanted to come home with me and I just couldn't say no. Bronze Rhyder.



I have this bag also and I love it!  Congrats on a great choice!!


----------



## coachie mama

SeattleGal93 said:


> Found this today at the outlet. My first Phoebe! If anyone happens to see a black or black violet at an outlet (or any color really) please let me know! A little late to the game for this one, I just love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2770378




Congrats on your first (of many?) phoebe! So pretty!


----------



## dl787

eehlers said:


> First trip to FP today in quite a while, with - of course - no plans to buy anything except fabric cleaner. But then this little guy wanted to come home with me and I just couldn't say no. Bronze Rhyder.



This color is just beautiful. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dl787

carterazo said:


> Moved into the small pintuck Phoebe I got on fos last week. My first Phoebe and I'm really enjoying her.
> 
> View attachment 2768553



Phoebe is such a great bag. Love the pintuck and this color. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dl787

CoachMaven said:


> So excited!! I had some things I needed to return, and I was planning on charge sending for this, but my outlet had it afterall!



+1. This is such a great little bag. I love the color and the grommets give it that "wow" factor. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

dl787 said:


> I completely understand. This is a great bag for travel and the more, the merrier. Congrats!



Thank you.  Trying hard to stop with the 3.


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color - so cool looking!







iuvcoach said:


> Congrats, love this color!!







Jaidybug said:


> I absolutely love the Bronze colour, beautiful! Congrats!







Nymeria1 said:


> I have this bag also and I love it!  Congrats on a great choice!!







dl787 said:


> This color is just beautiful. Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you! The color is definitely what grabbed me. This is my first metallic bag and I'm now wondering why I never bought one before.


----------



## abwd

nerual13 said:


> Though I know Phoebe isn't new to everyone else, she's new to me! Introducing the first two of the five I've bought this WEEK (god help me!) Meet Miss Pink Ruby and Miss Lacquer Blue. Both were found at Macy's on clearance tonight for an absolute steal!!! The photos don't do them justice (terrible lighting in my apartment) but yay, excitement!




Oooh, pretty colors!! Love them both. Congrats on scoring these beauties!  I wouldn't have been able to leave them behind.


----------



## abwd

SeattleGal93 said:


> Found this today at the outlet. My first Phoebe! If anyone happens to see a black or black violet at an outlet (or any color really) please let me know! A little late to the game for this one, I just love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2770378




Congrats. This color is so pretty!


----------



## abwd

eehlers said:


> First trip to FP today in quite a while, with - of course - no plans to buy anything except fabric cleaner. But then this little guy wanted to come home with me and I just couldn't say no. Bronze Rhyder.




We never really have plans to come home with anything, do we? &#128521; LOL.

Congrats!  This is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## abwd

gr8onteej said:


> I now understand the allure of multiples.  Just received #3-Silt Daily from this week's FOS.
> View attachment 2770125




Silt is a GREAT color! Beautiful daily family! Congrats.


----------



## paula3boys

gr8onteej said:


> I now understand the allure of multiples.  Just received #3-Silt Daily from this week's FOS.
> View attachment 2770125




Twins on love red and silt. All 3 are great colors, but I haven't seen cornflower IRL yet


----------



## carterazo

dl787 said:


> Phoebe is such a great bag. Love the pintuck and this color. Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## happibug

ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful bag!!!  I love the whipstitching! Congrats!


Thank you so much!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Today my Horse and Carriage Metal Hangtag Keyring in silver came from Macys. It came in a super nice box:





And I went on a little adventure and popped into an outlet and picked up this Madison Medium Wallet in Black with Silver Hardware. I prefer carrying this wallet in my Dakotah, it is easier to get in and out:



​


----------



## paula3boys

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Today my Horse and Carriage Metal Hangtag Keyring in silver came from Macys. It came in a super nice box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I went on a little adventure and popped into an outlet and picked up this Madison Medium Wallet in Black with Silver Hardware. I prefer carrying this wallet in my Dakotah, it is easier to get in and out:
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I ordered that fob in both colors before deciding which I'll keep. I can't wait to see them IRL. I'm leaning towards silver because I prefer it, but I do own a couple brass/light gold bags. 

That wallet must've been a return because it hasn't been around for awhile!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Found a couple of cuties at the outlet yesterday.  I already have the case on my phone and love it. Now I wish I'd gotten another one as an extra. 
View attachment 2770798


----------



## plumaplomb

Congrats on the Phoebe!  Does anyone know if Phoebe double straps stay put on the shoulder, or do they tend to slip off?


----------



## ecj*waxy

plumaplomb said:


> Congrats on the Phoebe!  Does anyone know if Phoebe double straps stay put on the shoulder, or do they tend to slip off?


I carry the large/regular size Phoebe.  The straps stay put on my shoulder...no slipping.


----------



## paula3boys

plumaplomb said:


> Congrats on the Phoebe!  Does anyone know if Phoebe double straps stay put on the shoulder, or do they tend to slip off?




I have small with narrow shoulders and straps never come off. I have that problem with a lot of other styles


----------



## queenanne

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found a couple of cuties at the outlet yesterday.  I already have the case on my phone and love it. Now I wish I'd gotten another one as an extra.
> View attachment 2770798




Ooooo..... I just love the fluffy fobs!! We never get fobs in my country..... Or at least I have never seen any in the stores! &#128546;


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found a couple of cuties at the outlet yesterday.  I already have the case on my phone and love it. Now I wish I'd gotten another one as an extra.
> View attachment 2770798




Adorable!! I have never seen these fobs. They are so cute. I love the phone case too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

queenanne said:


> Ooooo..... I just love the fluffy fobs!! We never get fobs in my country..... Or at least I have never seen any in the stores! &#55357;&#56866;


 


abwd said:


> Adorable!! I have never seen these fobs. They are so cute. I love the phone case too.


 

Thanks y'all!  I think the fobs are fairly new to the outlets.  I'm a sucker for a cute leather fob so I had to get them.  And I love the phone case.  Since I got a new phone recently I can find the cute phone cases now.  This one is the flexible case and it's been on my phone since I got home with it on Saturday.  I love the darker ocelot pattern.


----------



## quinna

Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!


Thats such a good deal! Congrats!


----------



## Hipchick69

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!


 
Wholy cr** that is GREAT DEAL.  Congrats


----------



## tannedsilk

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!



Get out!!!  Congrats


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!




Wow!!! What a deal, congrats!


----------



## Kmiller_41

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!




Awesome deal!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Early birthday gift from my Mom  I thought I wanted the mini but this size is perfect!


----------



## phoxxy

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!




Wow! Very nice. Congrats



Kmiller_41 said:


> Early birthday gift from my Mom  I thought I wanted the mini but this size is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771817




I really like this bag, but wish it were a little larger. Congrats. Beautiful color.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found a couple of cuties at the outlet yesterday.  I already have the case on my phone and love it. Now I wish I'd gotten another one as an extra.
> View attachment 2770798



Furries!  I'm not sure I like them yet, but once I start seeing them on bags I'm sure I'll change my mind.  My likes seem to change constantly lately.



quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!



Wow, awesome deal!  How fun to stumble across something like that.



Kmiller_41 said:


> Early birthday gift from my Mom  I thought I wanted the mini but this size is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771817



Pretty color and a great bag!


----------



## Kmiller_41

phoxxy said:


> Wow! Very nice. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this bag, but wish it were a little larger. Congrats. Beautiful color.




Thank you!


----------



## Kmiller_41

CatePNW said:


> Furries!  I'm not sure I like them yet, but once I start seeing them on bags I'm sure I'll change my mind.  My likes seem to change constantly lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome deal!  How fun to stumble across something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty color and a great bag!




Thank you


----------



## pbnjam

Kmiller_41 said:


> Early birthday gift from my Mom  I thought I wanted the mini but this size is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771817


So pretty! I love those wings!


----------



## PeCe

Kmiller_41 said:


> Early birthday gift from my Mom  I thought I wanted the mini but this size is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771817


Oh WOW!    I looooooveeeeee  that color!  Just when I thought I was over my teal obsession!


----------



## iuvcoach

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!



Congrats,  great deal.


----------



## iuvcoach

Kmiller_41 said:


> Early birthday gift from my Mom  I thought I wanted the mini but this size is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771817



Congrats, love this bag!!!!!


----------



## PeCe

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!




Wow girl!  You know how to hunt!  What a great bag and wallet and what a bargain!
:worthy:


----------



## Mariquel

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!



Fantastic steal.......congrats!


----------



## dl787

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!



Unbelievable. This bag and the wallet are gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!


Wowza


----------



## soonergirl

My first FOS purchase arrived today - cobalt Kimberly. She's beautiful and the yellow lining is amazing. Cobalt is a great true blue color. It seems pretty versatile.

I haven't decided yet if she's staying. It's very, very close in size and color to my Rebecca Minkoff MAM in electric blue. Kimberly is lighter in weight and in color, but I don't know if it's enough to matter. Kimberly has silver hardware and MAM has gold... so there's that  

I think if she stays the gorgeous yellow lining will be the tipping factor


----------



## abwd

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Today my Horse and Carriage Metal Hangtag Keyring in silver came from Macys. It came in a super nice box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I went on a little adventure and popped into an outlet and picked up this Madison Medium Wallet in Black with Silver Hardware. I prefer carrying this wallet in my Dakotah, it is easier to get in and out:
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Both are beautiful!! That wallet is a great score! Congrats!!


----------



## abwd

soonergirl said:


> My first FOS purchase arrived today - cobalt Kimberly. She's beautiful and the yellow lining is amazing. Cobalt is a great true blue color. It seems pretty versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet if she's staying. It's very, very close in size and color to my Rebecca Minkoff MAM in electric blue. Kimberly is lighter in weight and in color, but I don't know if it's enough to matter. Kimberly has silver hardware and MAM has gold... so there's that
> 
> 
> 
> I think if she stays the gorgeous yellow lining will be the tipping factor




I have to say that yellow lining against the blue is spectacular!! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

Kmiller_41 said:


> Early birthday gift from my Mom  I thought I wanted the mini but this size is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771817




The Crosby is fantastic!!!!  Congrats and Happy Early Birthday!

The teal is such a pretty color!


----------



## abwd

quinna said:


> Just posted in the second hand thread, but I though I'd share here too...Madison Dome Satchel and matching wallet for a whopping $86!




No way!! Wow!! I tried this on over the summer and it is amazing!  What a fantastic score&#128079;!  Congrats to you.


----------



## happibug

Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

soonergirl said:


> My first FOS purchase arrived today - cobalt Kimberly. She's beautiful and the yellow lining is amazing. Cobalt is a great true blue color. It seems pretty versatile.
> 
> I haven't decided yet if she's staying. It's very, very close in size and color to my Rebecca Minkoff MAM in electric blue. Kimberly is lighter in weight and in color, but I don't know if it's enough to matter. Kimberly has silver hardware and MAM has gold... so there's that
> 
> I think if she stays the gorgeous yellow lining will be the tipping factor


Love love love love


----------



## Nymeria1

happibug said:


> Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!
> View attachment 2772087



Love this, such a gorgeous color!


----------



## annpan23

happibug said:


> Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!
> View attachment 2772087



Sharp-looking purse! Very nice!


----------



## Nymeria1

soonergirl said:


> My first FOS purchase arrived today - cobalt Kimberly. She's beautiful and the yellow lining is amazing. Cobalt is a great true blue color. It seems pretty versatile.
> 
> I haven't decided yet if she's staying. It's very, very close in size and color to my Rebecca Minkoff MAM in electric blue. Kimberly is lighter in weight and in color, but I don't know if it's enough to matter. Kimberly has silver hardware and MAM has gold... so there's that
> 
> I think if she stays the gorgeous yellow lining will be the tipping factor



This bag is a Keeper!


----------



## abwd

happibug said:


> Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!
> View attachment 2772087




Wow!! Beautiful!!! Congrats. Every time I see a new Lindsay I am in love.


----------



## Mariquel

happibug said:


> Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!
> View attachment 2772087



I said no more blue-green bags for me but your picture has just about done me in!  So lovely, especially in that setting!


----------



## iuvcoach

happibug said:


> Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!
> View attachment 2772087



Gorgeous bag, congrats!!!!!


----------



## phoxxy

happibug said:


> Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!
> View attachment 2772087




Wowsers!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

soonergirl said:


> My first FOS purchase arrived today - cobalt Kimberly. She's beautiful and the yellow lining is amazing. Cobalt is a great true blue color. It seems pretty versatile.
> 
> I haven't decided yet if she's staying. It's very, very close in size and color to my Rebecca Minkoff MAM in electric blue. Kimberly is lighter in weight and in color, but I don't know if it's enough to matter. Kimberly has silver hardware and MAM has gold... so there's that
> 
> I think if she stays the gorgeous yellow lining will be the tipping factor



I agree she's beautiful,  but I may be a little biased.  I'm sure we, as your fellow Coachies, can help you justify keeping Kimberly.  Your RM has gold hardware and looks slightly darker than Kimberly. They're different... enough....lol. Congrats on your pretty girl!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Finally got a hold of Snoopy!


----------



## PeCe

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!



  Luscious looking leather lady!  Does if feel as good as it looks?


----------



## quinna

happibug said:


> Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!
> View attachment 2772087



She's gorgeous! I'm staring to have regrets that I passed her up.


----------



## Kmiller_41

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!




Super cute!


----------



## Kmiller_41

happibug said:


> Super yummy dark teal gathered Lindsey from FOS -- I'm so excited to have a gathered Lindsey back in my life!
> View attachment 2772087




So pretty! I love Lindsey  Congrats!


----------



## Kmiller_41

abwd said:


> The Crosby is fantastic!!!!  Congrats and Happy Early Birthday!
> 
> The teal is such a pretty color!




Thank you! Can't wait to start using it


----------



## coachie mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!




So cute!! Love the tiny booklet fob


----------



## soonergirl

abwd said:


> I have to say that yellow lining against the blue is spectacular!! Congrats!




Thanks!



Nymeria1 said:


> This bag is a Keeper!




I think you're right &#128516;



iNeedCoffee said:


> I agree she's beautiful,  but I may be a little biased.  I'm sure we, as your fellow Coachies, can help you justify keeping Kimberly.  Your RM has gold hardware and looks slightly darker than Kimberly. They're different... enough....lol. Congrats on your pretty girl!




Thanks! I &#128155; enablers &#128516;


----------



## katierose

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!



This is darling. The bag itself is cute and classic, and Snoopy is the icing on the cake. congrats!


----------



## abwd

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!




Very cute!! Is this the saddle color? Lovely!!


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!



That bag is totally cute, even without Snoopy!


----------



## jailnurse93

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!



Awww!  Snoopy's so cute!  I think it's very tastefully done; I like it.   The leather on that bag looks awesome.


I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...


----------



## Jaidybug

jailnurse93 said:


> Awww!  Snoopy's so cute!  I think it's very tastefully done; I like it.   The leather on that bag looks awesome.
> 
> 
> I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772550
> 
> View attachment 2772551




Lovely wallet, congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jailnurse93 said:


> Awww!  Snoopy's so cute!  I think it's very tastefully done; I like it.   The leather on that bag looks awesome.
> 
> 
> I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772550
> 
> View attachment 2772551


 

so prudddy


----------



## jailnurse93

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely wallet, congrats!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> so prudddy



Thanks Jaidybug and crazyforcoach09!  I have carried the same style of wallet for nearly 20 years so moving into an accordion wallet is a big change.  I've always carried smaller sized wallets but this one has allowed me to consolidate some other items.  Still working things out with it.  I just love that it looks like an applique quilt.


----------



## makncoop

quinna said:


> She's gorgeous! I'm staring to have regrets that I passed her up.




I have a black/silver one in my closet that's been used 2 times &#128561; maybe I need to start carrying her


----------



## frivofrugalista

Thanks ladies. YES it's the saddle colour and it feels amazing. The attention to details is impeccable and very wearable!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!




Congrats! The leather looks amazing!


----------



## mjg75

My new small Dakotah! I know it's been revealed several times already, but I am so in love with this bag. It is just perfect in every way for me, so I wanted to share my excitement with those who can understand the feeling! Thank you to all the ladies who revealed it and posted mod shots...you convinced me to pull the trigger, and I couldn't be happier


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

mjg75 said:


> My new small Dakotah! I know it's been revealed several times already, but I am so in love with this bag. It is just perfect in every way for me, so I wanted to share my excitement with those who can understand the feeling! Thank you to all the ladies who revealed it and posted mod shots...you convinced me to pull the trigger, and I couldn't be happier
> View attachment 2772678



Yay!!! Welcome to the club!! This is truly is the ideal practical everyday bag. I have been carrying mine non stop since I got it and it makes me smile every time I use it. I also get bombarded with compliments every time I go somewhere.


----------



## annpan23

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!



Love,love, love Snoopy!




jailnurse93 said:


> Awww!  Snoopy's so cute!  I think it's very tastefully done; I like it.   The leather on that bag looks awesome.
> 
> 
> I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...
> 
> View attachment 2772550
> 
> View attachment 2772551



Pretty wallet!




mjg75 said:


> My new small Dakotah! I know it's been revealed several times already, but I am so in love with this bag. It is just perfect in every way for me, so I wanted to share my excitement with those who can understand the feeling! Thank you to all the ladies who revealed it and posted mod shots...you convinced me to pull the trigger, and I couldn't be happier
> View attachment 2772678



Beautiful purse!


----------



## mrop

My teal Tatum Taxi Tote!! LOVE!


----------



## abwd

mrop said:


> My teal Tatum Taxi Tote!! LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772819




Congrats!!! Looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

mrop said:


> My teal Tatum Taxi Tote!! LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772819




Love,love,love this bag! Congrats!


----------



## mrop

Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!


----------



## yellowbernie

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!


Your bag is adorable, love the color.  Congrats


----------



## DivaNC

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850


Woo Hoo!!! I have been waiting for your reveal.  I absolutely love the bag with the feather, it's such a nice accent. So....do you love it or do you love it?


----------



## mjg75

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850



Gorgeous!!! I love this whole set!  I'm really thinking of getting this tote.  I just bought the small Dakotah which has turned out to be my ultimate dream bag.  But I could really use a good tote, and I just love this teal and all the details that are similar to the ones on my Dakotah. Stunning...Congrats!


----------



## mjg75

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Yay!!! Welcome to the club!! This is truly is the ideal practical everyday bag. I have been carrying mine non stop since I got it and it makes me smile every time I use it. I also get bombarded with compliments every time I go somewhere.



Thank you!!  I just can't believe how much I love it!  Yours was one of the pictures that helped push me over the edge


----------



## Caspin22

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850



This is beautiful!  Do you mind my asking the price of the tote?


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850



Great tote...


----------



## mrop

Canderson22 said:


> This is beautiful!  Do you mind my asking the price of the tote?




Thank you!! It's $550 which seems like a lot but it's $25 more than small Dakota and has just as much detail plus it's bigger!  you'd love it since you're a blue/purple girl!! I'm carrying my purple iris Bleecker l-zip wallet with it!! )


----------



## Caspin22

mrop said:


> Thank you!! It's $550 which seems like a lot but it's $25 more than small Dakota and has just as much detail plus it's bigger!  you'd love it since you're a blue/purple girl!! I'm carrying my purple iris Bleecker l-zip wallet with it!! )



Thanks!  It is totally in my wheelhouse.....


----------



## mrop

abwd said:


> Congrats!!! Looks beautiful!!!



Thank you!! You'll love your chalk! I don't think it's too small!!



Jaidybug said:


> Love,love,love this bag! Congrats!



Thank you! 



mjg75 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love this whole set!  I'm really thinking of getting this tote.  I just bought the small Dakotah which has turned out to be my ultimate dream bag.  But I could really use a good tote, and I just love this teal and all the details that are similar to the ones on my Dakotah. Stunning...Congrats!



This is a GREAT tote!! Especially if you love Dakotah! I think you should go for it! The hardware color is so unique too!



DivaNC said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I have been waiting for your reveal.  I absolutely love the bag with the feather, it's such a nice accent. So....do you love it or do you love it?




I LOVE IT! I honestly don't think I could be any more pleased. I just keep staring at it!!


----------



## PeCe

I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!


----------



## tonij2000

PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!



I love this! It evokes images of old Hollywood glamour and suits you perfectly! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!




Stunning!!


----------



## tonij2000

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got a hold of Snoopy!


Very nice, congrats!


jailnurse93 said:


> Awww!  Snoopy's so cute!  I think it's very tastefully done; I like it.   The leather on that bag looks awesome.
> 
> 
> I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...
> 
> View attachment 2772550
> 
> View attachment 2772551


I had a crush on this wallet and the Madison Tote, congrats!



mjg75 said:


> My new small Dakotah! I know it's been revealed several times already, but I am so in love with this bag. It is just perfect in every way for me, so I wanted to share my excitement with those who can understand the feeling! Thank you to all the ladies who revealed it and posted mod shots...you convinced me to pull the trigger, and I couldn't be happier
> View attachment 2772678


Love the Dakota, congrats!


PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!


Can you post an inside and a back pic of the wallet?


----------



## pbnjam

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850


Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## PeCe

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850




Amazing how that all works together!  What a wonderful look you put together!


----------



## happibug

Kmiller_41 said:


> Early birthday gift from my Mom  I thought I  wanted the mini but this size is  perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771817


This is so beautiful! Congrats! And Happy Birthday! 



Nymeria1 said:


> Love this, such a gorgeous color!





annpan23 said:


> Sharp-looking purse! Very nice!





abwd said:


> Wow!! Beautiful!!! Congrats. Every time I see a new Lindsay I am in love.





Mariquel said:


> I said no more blue-green bags for me but your  picture has just about done me in!  So lovely, especially in that  setting!





iuvcoach said:


> Gorgeous bag, congrats!!!!!





phoxxy said:


> Wowsers!





quinna said:


> She's gorgeous! I'm staring to have regrets that I passed her up.





Kmiller_41 said:


> So pretty! I love Lindsey  Congrats!


Thank you all so much!! 



mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows  the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the  feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this  tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850


This is a gorgeous combination! Congrats!



jailnurse93 said:


> I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet  a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times  last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...


It's beautiful! I'm so glad you got it!



mjg75 said:


> My new small Dakotah! I know it's been revealed  several times already, but I am so in love with this bag. It is just  perfect in every way for me, so I wanted to share my excitement with  those who can understand the feeling! Thank you to all the ladies who  revealed it and posted mod shots...you convinced me to pull the trigger,  and I couldn't be happier
> View attachment 2772678


Gorgeous, congrats! I love this bag, too!


----------



## ecj*waxy

PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!


Oh my...that is beautiful!!!  Is is saffiano?


----------



## zaara10

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850



Teal is my favorite shade of blue & this bag looks like a true teal! It's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## PeCe

ecj*waxy said:


> Oh my...that is beautiful!!!  Is is saffiano?



 I don't think so, as far as I know.   Are any Crosbys Saffiano leather?


----------



## PeCe

tonij2000 said:


> I love this! It evokes images of old Hollywood glamour and suits you perfectly! Congrats!



 Thank you for the wonderful encouragement!



abwd said:


> Stunning!!



 So glad you like my choice! You inspire me to do my best! Thank you!


----------



## katierose

jailnurse93 said:


> Awww!  Snoopy's so cute!  I think it's very tastefully done; I like it.   The leather on that bag looks awesome.
> 
> 
> I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772550
> 
> View attachment 2772551



Congrats, so pretty!
I once bought this wallet and the matching tote through FOS, but I was disappointed in the condition of the tote, and so I returned both. Later I found the tote at the outlet and it was perfect, but they didn't have the wallets so I never bought the wallet again. 

I think you will love this style of wallet. I carried the large checkbook wallets for years, but I love the zip arounds just as much now, they hold so much with all the pockets and sections.


----------



## quinna

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850



Beautiful! I love all the detail!


----------



## quinna

PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!



Excuse me while I mop up my drool.  Love.


----------



## Mariquel

PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!



This is a stunning set!


----------



## PeCe

quinna said:


> Excuse me while I mop up my drool.  Love.




That has to be my all time favorite reaction to my reveals of the bag and/or wallet!
:giggles:

I know what you mean actually. The true color of the bag or the wallet were unknown. The store SAs and myself had never seen the bag or the wallet in red currant IRL! So when I went to pick up the  in store delivery each time, they were anxiety riddled occasions.  All of our jaws dropped when the wrappings were removed. Talk about drooling! CLEAN UP ON AISLE 3!

Thanks for your reply, it made my day!


----------



## Mariquel

jailnurse93 said:


> Awww!  Snoopy's so cute!  I think it's very tastefully done; I like it.   The leather on that bag looks awesome.
> 
> 
> I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772550
> 
> View attachment 2772551



I always loved this pattern but I don't need a lot of wallets and the totes always seemed to have something wrong with them. Glad you were able to find one after all this time.


----------



## FashionNewby14

jailnurse93 said:


> Awww!  Snoopy's so cute!  I think it's very tastefully done; I like it.   The leather on that bag looks awesome.
> 
> 
> I (finally!) got a Madison Whipstitch Wallet a month or two ago after stupidly passing it up on FOS several times last year.  I intended to post these pics weeks ago but life and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772550
> 
> View attachment 2772551




Congratulations!!!  This is one of my favorite Coach wallets!  Any Coach with Whipstitching gets my heart!  Enjoy!!


----------



## jenn805

mrop said:


> Forgot to post my other new goodie! This pic shows the actual teal pretty well!! Nope, this taxi tote didn't come with the feather!  but I think it looks pretty great on this tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772850



Love both


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!


 
Such a sexy color!!!!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My new to me Phoebe in Parchment. I can't get over how soft and squishy she is. &#128156;


----------



## PeCe

Mariquel said:


> This is a stunning set!




Thanks. I could not be happier with my choice.


----------



## PeCe

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Such a sexy color!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## PeCe

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2773370
> 
> 
> My new to me Phoebe in Parchment. I can't get over how soft and squishy she is. &#128156;




Gorgeous!!  Just put that bag in parchment on the top of my list for my next winter bag!


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Not really a reveal because I'm not sure if Lindsey is the best fit for me. I do love the gathered leather. I wanted to post this comparison photo between teal and dark teal just in case someone was interested in purchasing one of these colors from the current online sale.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Desert Pack Rat said:


> Not really a reveal because I'm not sure if Lindsey is the best fit for me. I do love the gathered leather. I wanted to post this comparison photo between teal and dark teal just in case someone was interested in purchasing one of these colors from the current online sale.


Thnks might need the lighter one


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

PeCe said:


> Gorgeous!!  Just put that bag in parchment on the top of my list for my next winter bag!




Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## abwd

PeCe said:


> Thank you for the wonderful encouragement!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you like my choice! You inspire me to do my best! Thank you!




Oh geez!! Thank you. Gulp. I hope I just inspire you to love your amazing bag and carry what you love that makes you feel happy and beautiful!!!


----------



## abwd

mrop said:


> Thank you!! You'll love your chalk! I don't think it's too small!!
> 
> I hope not. &#128516;. I really love the leather on this bag.  Keeping my fingers crossed it is as special as I hope it will be!


----------



## Caspin22

Double zip wristlet in gunmetal/Purple Iris. Love!


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> Double zip wristlet in gunmetal/Purple Iris. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2773690




Congrats!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Canderson22 said:


> Double zip wristlet in gunmetal/Purple Iris. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2773690



Beautiful!!


----------



## CoachMaven

PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!



Ohhh, I want that wallet.....


----------



## PeCe

CoachMaven said:


> Ohhh, I want that wallet.....




Thank you so much.   I think it's one of the best looking wallets I own.  Can't see me with a different one with my new Crosby.


----------



## PeCe

For those who asked for photos of my wallet open and from the back, I posted 4 photos over on the COACH Wallet Clubhouse.

....
You know you're a Coachie when ...  you refer to the colors of the flag as  Red Currant, Milk White and Cerulean Blue


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnks might need the lighter one



You do! I decided to keep both teal and dark teal Lindsey. The teal colors coordinated with lots of my wardrobe pieces. Found more outfits than I thought I would! I see now why certain bags are so addictive!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Is it bad that I bought the bag because I wanted the little ball fob that came with it? Still, she's a cutie and I'll use her. &#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards, oh how I heart you! 30% off and this lovely came home with me. 

I am in love. 

Soft Borough in Tan. 
View attachment 2774549


----------



## annpan23

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards, oh how I heart you! 30% off and this lovely came home with me.
> 
> I am in love.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan.
> View attachment 2774549



Congrats! She's very pretty!


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards, oh how I heart you! 30% off and this lovely came home with me.
> 
> I am in love.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan.
> View attachment 2774549



Lovely indeed! This Borough is on sale now at Macy's or from a previous sale? I love the color!


----------



## ecj*waxy

PeCe said:


> I don't think so, as far as I know.   Are any Crosbys Saffiano leather?


Okay, thank you.   I was referring to the wallet...I thought the leather looked different than the leather on the Crosby.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

annpan23 said:


> Congrats! She's very pretty!


Thank you!!  I'm pretty excited to get her. 



Desert Pack Rat said:


> Lovely indeed! This Borough is on sale now at Macy's or from a previous sale? I love the color!



Thanks!  Me too!  The feel of the leather is wonderful.


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards, oh how I heart you! 30% off and this lovely came home with me.
> 
> I am in love.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan.
> View attachment 2774549




Congrats!!! Gorgeous! I am keeping my fingers crossed that Soft B's come out in some additional colors because I would really love another one!!


----------



## Caspin22

Desert Pack Rat said:


> Lovely indeed! This Borough is on sale now at Macy's or from a previous sale? I love the color!



It's 30% off at Dillards right now.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards, oh how I heart you! 30% off and this lovely came home with me.
> 
> I am in love.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan.
> View attachment 2774549



Gorgeous. ..congrats!


----------



## love.my.bags

Dark Teal and HairCalf Caroline from FOS.
Caroine in textured leather Ash color from Macy's, it was in clearance. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> Congrats!!! Gorgeous! I am keeping my fingers crossed that Soft B's come out in some additional colors because I would really love another one!!





Thanks!! Fingers crossed for you, too!



MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous. ..congrats!





Thanks!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

love.my.bags said:


> Dark Teal and HairCalf Caroline from FOS.
> Caroine in textured leather Ash color from Macy's, it was in clearance. LOVE IT!!!!


 

CONGRATS LMB - you did great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachie mama

love.my.bags said:


> Dark Teal and HairCalf Caroline from FOS.
> 
> Caroine in textured leather Ash color from Macy's, it was in clearance. LOVE IT!!!!




Drool-worthy bags!


----------



## abwd

Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!


----------



## abwd




----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440


Love it!!!! Such a fun, unique print!!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards, oh how I heart you! 30% off and this lovely came home with me.
> 
> I am in love.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan.
> View attachment 2774549



Love it, I want to shop your closet


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440





abwd said:


> View attachment 2775442





How cute is that??  That's pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Love it, I want to shop your closet





Thanks!!  That's what I need to do for awhile - shop my closet and enjoy what I have.


----------



## iuvcoach

abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440



So pretty,  congrats!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> View attachment 2775442


Congrats


----------



## mjg75

abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440



I love this!  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> View attachment 2775442


Wow nice! I didn't like this floral print before. But now I like it a lot.


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards, oh how I heart you! 30% off and this lovely came home with me.
> 
> I am in love.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan.
> View attachment 2774549


Love this! I have one with grommets and it's actually kind of heavy. So I think I want one without grommets too.


----------



## Caspin22

abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440



Woman, you are on a ROLL!  I love this one too!!!



pbnjam said:


> Love this! I have one with grommets and it's actually kind of heavy. So I think I want one without grommets too.



Too heavy for you?  What a pity.  Send it to me, I'll suffer through it!!


----------



## annpan23

abwd said:


> View attachment 2775442





abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440



She's sooo beautiful! Congrats!  You're pic is making me want one too...


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> Woman, you are on a ROLL!  I love this one too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too heavy for you?  What a pity.  Send it to me, I'll suffer through it!!


Lol for that beauty I would suffer through it too!


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> Wow nice! I didn't like this floral print before. But now I like it a lot.







mjg75 said:


> I love this!  Congrats!







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats







iuvcoach said:


> So pretty,  congrats!!!!!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> How cute is that??  That's pretty!  Congrats!




Thank you!  This print really grew on me.  And well, I am not sure I can ever have enough great totes!! &#128521;


----------



## Jaidybug

abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440




I saw this one recently and really loved the floral pattern. I was thinking about getting it and seeing your pics confirmed that I need it&#128522;. Congrats!


----------



## abwd

annpan23 said:


> She's sooo beautiful! Congrats!  You're pic is making me want one too...







Canderson22 said:


> Woman, you are on a ROLL!  I love this one too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too heavy for you?  What a pity.  Send it to me, I'll suffer through it!!




Thanks. I think I rolled myself right into a a temporary ban for a bit.


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Love it, I want to shop your closet




You really don't! What goes in doesn't always come out!  I need to do a serious culling, although I will need search and rescue in hand before going in. LOL.  Vertical closets and shelves are not ideal for short people. I am surprised I don't have a head injury from getting clobbered with tumbling bags!!


----------



## abwd

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it!!!! Such a fun, unique print!!




Thank you. I love the print and definitely not something you see every day.


----------



## iuvcoach

Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet


----------



## Esquared72

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet




The leather looks crazy soft on this one. Love it. Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

eehlers said:


> The leather looks crazy soft on this one. Love it. Congrats!



Thank you,  this one has softer leather than my other rhyders for sure.


----------



## ecj*waxy

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet


You know I love this!  The more I see it, the more I think I might need it.  

Such a beautiful set...congrats!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

ecj*waxy said:


> You know I love this!  The more I see it, the more I think I might need it.
> 
> Such a beautiful set...congrats!!!



Thanks lady, it is your fault I needed this one, so I say yes you do too, lol.


----------



## mrop

abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440




Wow gorgeous!! What's the style # if you don't mind sharing? Is this the zip top or the dogleash clip? TIA!


----------



## ecj*waxy

iuvcoach said:


> Thanks lady, it is your fault I needed this one, so I say yes you do too, lol.


lol!


----------



## happibug

abwd said:


> Very happy to celebrate National Handbag Day with my lovely new taxi tote!!
> 
> View attachment 2775438
> 
> View attachment 2775439
> View attachment 2775440



Beautiful! I love that print! What a great way to celebrate! 



iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet




Love these! I think the black Rhyder is so striking! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

mrop said:


> Wow gorgeous!! What's the style # if you don't mind sharing? Is this the zip top or the dogleash clip? TIA!




Thank you. It is the dog leash clip. I think it is style number 33964 in black multi. It is the largest tote in the black multi. I will double check.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet



You are on a roll - beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet




Gorgeous pair, love them! Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

happibug said:


> Beautiful! I love that print! What a great way to celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these! I think the black Rhyder is so striking! Congrats!



Thank you,  the gold hw just makes that bag. 







NutsAboutCoach said:


> You are on a roll - beautiful!  Congrats!!




Thanks, had to pick up a few I could not stop thinking about, 
now it is time to enjoy them. 




Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous pair, love them! Congrats!



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet


Verrrry verrry nice. Rock that bag lady. You waste no time taking them tags off. Love it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet


We gonna be bag friends soon as i think I am getting the lovely GM 33 I lovvvvve the great leather on GM. So yummmmmmie


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrrry verrry nice. Rock that bag lady. You waste no time taking them tags off. Love it.



Thanks, this bag was just love!!!







crazyforcoach09 said:


> We gonna be bag friends soon as i think I am getting the lovely GM 33 I lovvvvve the great leather on GM. So yummmmmmie



Yay, cannot wait to see pics. You will love it and I agree the leather is so diff and amazing looking.


----------



## Reitelle

New Rhyder satchel and soft wallet!!!  So in love!


----------



## Esquared72

Reitelle said:


> New Rhyder satchel and soft wallet!!!  So in love!




Pretty! Is that Violet?


----------



## EternalBlue

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet



Love the robot keychain! Do you have an style# for this? So cute!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Reitelle said:


> New Rhyder satchel and soft wallet!!!  So in love!



Stunning! !


----------



## EternalBlue

Reitelle said:


> New Rhyder satchel and soft wallet!!!  So in love!



Is this the 24 in Violet? I almost picked this up from Carson's during their 30% off sale, kind of regretting it now!


----------



## iuvcoach

EternalBlue said:


> Love the robot keychain! Do you have an style# for this? So cute!



Thanks, style # 63082 $68.00


----------



## iuvcoach

Reitelle said:


> New Rhyder satchel and soft wallet!!!  So in love!



Congrats, great bag!!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet


Gorgeous set..Enjyoy!


----------



## yellowbernie

Reitelle said:


> New Rhyder satchel and soft wallet!!!  So in love!


Pretty bag and wallet.


----------



## iuvcoach

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous set..Enjyoy!



Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards strikes again!  Black Duffle with Grommets. I love the attitude of this bag.  My picture makes it look small but it's the large duffle, not the mini. 
View attachment 2776621


----------



## pursecharm

iuvcoach said:


> Black Gold Rhyder 33 and wallet




Congrats!


----------



## pursecharm

Reitelle said:


> New Rhyder satchel and soft wallet!!!  So in love!




Great colors!


----------



## pursecharm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  Black Duffle with Grommets. I love the attitude of this bag.  My picture makes it look small but it's the large duffle, not the mini.
> View attachment 2776621




You couldn't help it, I know


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  Black Duffle with Grommets. I love the attitude of this bag.  My picture makes it look small but it's the large duffle, not the mini.
> View attachment 2776621


I love those grommets on the duffle!!


----------



## Reitelle

eehlers said:


> Pretty! Is that Violet?



Yep! It was the gunmetal hardware that sold me  I loved the teal color though so I settled on the teal wallet to get my fix lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pursecharm said:


> You couldn't help it, I know




I'm so predictable, I know.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> I love those grommets on the duffle!!




Me too!  That's what drew me to this bag. And the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  Black Duffle with Grommets. I love the attitude of this bag.  My picture makes it look small but it's the large duffle, not the mini.
> View attachment 2776621




Sassy!  Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Sassy!  Love it!



Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  Black Duffle with Grommets. I love the attitude of this bag.  My picture makes it look small but it's the large duffle, not the mini.
> View attachment 2776621




A girl with some attitude!!! Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## abwd

Stopped at the outlet to grab a bag for a friend and saw this cutie. It was a 59/30 sale so this tiny, tiny packable came home with me for $20. Not that anyone would pay the full $68...would they????


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  Black Duffle with Grommets. I love the attitude of this bag.  My picture makes it look small but it's the large duffle, not the mini.
> View attachment 2776621



That bag is hot!   Love the gun metal hardware with the black!  I love your soft borough too!  Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> View attachment 2776788
> 
> 
> Stopped at the outlet to grab a bag for a friend and saw this cutie. It was a 59/30 sale so this tiny, tiny packable came home with me for $20. Not that anyone would pay the full $68...would they????
> 
> View attachment 2776789
> View attachment 2776790


That's an umbrella with some sass!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> A girl with some attitude!!! Gorgeous!! Congrats!!




Thanks!!  I think she will look awesome with jeans and boots.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bigal said:


> That bag is hot!   Love the gun metal hardware with the black!  I love your soft borough too!  Gorgeous!




Thank you!  I'm totally in love with both bags. 

I really need to stay out of Dillards for awhile.  LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> View attachment 2776788
> 
> 
> Stopped at the outlet to grab a bag for a friend and saw this cutie. It was a 59/30 sale so this tiny, tiny packable came home with me for $20. Not that anyone would pay the full $68...would they????
> 
> View attachment 2776789
> View attachment 2776790




Love that!  Looks like the same pattern on the phone case I picked up at the outlet last weekend.


----------



## whateve

abwd said:


> View attachment 2776788
> 
> 
> Stopped at the outlet to grab a bag for a friend and saw this cutie. It was a 59/30 sale so this tiny, tiny packable came home with me for $20. Not that anyone would pay the full $68...would they????
> 
> View attachment 2776789
> View attachment 2776790


I love anything ocelot. You got a great deal!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.


----------



## tonij2000

abwd said:


> View attachment 2776788
> 
> 
> Stopped at the outlet to grab a bag for a friend and saw this cutie. It was a 59/30 sale so this tiny, tiny packable came home with me for $20. Not that anyone would pay the full $68...would they????
> 
> View attachment 2776789
> View attachment 2776790


Love this! I've been carrying my Coach umbrella this rainy week and I love it! I think I may go and look for this one!


MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689


Cuteness! Congrats!


----------



## yellowbernie

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689


Very cool...


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

tonij2000 said:


> Love this! I've been carrying my Coach umbrella this rainy week and I love it! I think I may go and look for this one!
> 
> Cuteness! Congrats!



Thank you. 



yellowbernie said:


> Very cool...



I think so too. Thank you...


----------



## Caspin22

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689



Does your B.A.P. fit in there???


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Canderson22 said:


> Does your B.A.P. fit in there???



Its a great case for a Iphone 6+


----------



## crystal-d

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689




This is so pretty! Congrats &#65532;


----------



## mrop

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689




I got the same wristlet for my iPhone 6+! It's so gorgeous and holds so much! Congrats!


----------



## Reitelle

EternalBlue said:


> Is this the 24 in Violet? I almost picked this up from Carson's during their 30% off sale, kind of regretting it now!



Yep! I love it! I've been expecting it for weeks and it finally came in, it's much roomier and lightweight than I anticipated.


----------



## ralewi

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689


cute wristlet


----------



## dl787

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689



+1. I love this wristlet and am using it for my phone as well. She's a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## PeCe

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689



Pretty.!!    Is it big enough for the bigger phones?


----------



## Esquared72

Picked up these little goodies from the FOS. Loving the phone wallet - there's more room than I thought!


----------



## abwd

eehlers said:


> Picked up these little goodies from the FOS. Loving the phone wallet - there's more room than I thought!




Oh dang! That is adorable. I have the matching bag and I don't remember seeing that phone case. I will have to be on the lookout. Congrats!


----------



## abwd

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Studded wristlet to use as a phone case.
> View attachment 2777689




Perfect!!! I need a case for the 6+ and this looks like the perfect size! Very cute. Congrats!


----------



## AntRay23

eehlers said:


> Picked up these little goodies from the FOS. Loving the phone wallet - there's more room than I thought!




Does that hold the iPhone 6?


----------



## Esquared72

AntRay23 said:


> Does that hold the iPhone 6?




I have the 5S. My gut guess would be that the 6 is too long for the pocket...but I don't know for certain.


----------



## Esquared72

abwd said:


> Oh dang! That is adorable. I have the matching bag and I don't remember seeing that phone case. I will have to be on the lookout. Congrats!




Thanks! I am loving this style of wallet. The woven stripe detail is icing on the cake.


----------



## Sarah03

AntRay23 said:


> Does that hold the iPhone 6?




They hold the 6 without a case. I tried to put my 6 with a slim case in one and it wouldn't fit. Hopefully they will make a bigger one to accommodate the larger iPhones!


----------



## nerual13

Was outlet shopping yesterday with my Dark Plume Phoebe and found this little beauty at the Bloomingdale's outlet  Never expected to find the matching wallet to my new Phoebe, but yay!!!


----------



## tonij2000

nerual13 said:


> Was outlet shopping yesterday with my Dark Plume Phoebe and found this little beauty at the Bloomingdale's outlet  Never expected to find the matching wallet to my new Phoebe, but yay!!!



Love those medium wallets, congrats!


----------



## mrop

nerual13 said:


> Was outlet shopping yesterday with my Dark Plume Phoebe and found this little beauty at the Bloomingdale's outlet  Never expected to find the matching wallet to my new Phoebe, but yay!!!




Oh my gosh!!!! I love this!!! So jealous!


----------



## annpan23

My new love...Teal Kelsey...


----------



## nerual13

tonij2000 said:


> Love those medium wallets, congrats!



Thanks! I actually squealed in the store!



mrop said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! I love this!!! So jealous!



They had three more on the shelf, Bloomingdale's Outlet in Livermore CA if you want to try calling for a charge/ship. I don't know if they'll do it, but hey, worth trying!


----------



## frivofrugalista

annpan23 said:


> My new love...Teal Kelsey...



Beauty...Congrats!


----------



## EternalBlue

iuvcoach said:


> Thanks, style # 63082 $68.00



Thanks!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

PeCe said:


> I picked up my red currant slim popup wallet today. Just in time!  Now I'm ready for my Thursday night out!  I'm really happy how well this has worked out!


 
Played with one of these bags in Macy's the other day (in another color). I loooove that the turnlock detailing connects to the zippers: so genius!


----------



## MaryBel

Got this gorgeous tote last weekend. From the mens collection. On clearance 50/30
I've been stalking it since I saw it so I was happy when I found out that it had just gone to clearance, so I could get the extra 30%.


----------



## MaryBel

nerual13 said:


> Was outlet shopping yesterday with my Dark Plume Phoebe and found this little beauty at the Bloomingdale's outlet  Never expected to find the matching wallet to my new Phoebe, but yay!!!





Congrats! It's really nice when you are able to find matching pieces!


----------



## MaryBel

annpan23 said:


> My new love...Teal Kelsey...




OMG she's gorgeous! 
Oh, the color...


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous tote last weekend. From the mens collection. On clearance 50/30
> I've been stalking it since I saw it so I was happy when I found out that it had just gone to clearance, so I could get the extra 30%.


 

Gogeous...! I, too, covet some of the mens' bags! I keep holding out because I don't travel much (yet), so I feel like I wouldn't get much use out of it.


----------



## MaryBel

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Gogeous...! I, too, covet some of the mens' bags! I keep holding out because I don't travel much (yet), so I feel like I wouldn't get much use out of it.





Thanks!
I could not resist this one because of the colors of the stripes! I love any shade of blue, so 2 shades together and I was done, had to get it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.  








My most recent Coach purchases...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Coach purchases...


 
Singing the song, "This is how you do it"


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Coach purchases...



Such beauties!  Love that earth color!


----------



## quinna

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Coach purchases...



Love these! Great choices!


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Coach purchases...


So many pretty bags! I love them all. Congrats!


----------



## kcoach

Look what I just got in the mail from the FOS sale last week. Marine Gathered Lindsey! Such a beautiful color for an ugly, rainy day here!


----------



## pbnjam

kcoach said:


> Look what I just got in the mail from the FOS sale last week. Marine Gathered Lindsey! Such a beautiful color for an ugly, rainy day here!


So pretty! This color is gorgeous. So do you love it?


----------



## kcoach

annpan23 said:


> My new love...Teal Kelsey...


Super pretty!


----------



## kcoach

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! This color is gorgeous. So do you love it?


Thank you! The color is amazing for sure. I didn't have time at lunch to load it up and try it out, but it's not as big as I feared it would be, so I think it might just work!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

kcoach said:


> look what i just got in the mail from the fos sale last week. Marine gathered lindsey! Such a beautiful color for an ugly, rainy day here!


 

twins


----------



## kcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> twins


You were right woman - I might be able to pull it off! :giggles: So tell me, what colors do you wear with this bag? I have lots of black and gray and those will look good. What else?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

kcoach said:


> You were right woman - I might be able to pull it off! :giggles: So tell me, what colors do you wear with this bag? I have lots of black and gray and those will look good. What else?


 

Those would work perfect - tan, white, red, black, gray, light blue, girl I could go on and on


----------



## Caspin22

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.




Twins!!  I got mine at Macy's during one of their 25% off sales. Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Singing the song, "This is how you do it"


   Thanks, lady.  




MKB0925 said:


> Such beauties!  Love that earth color!


Thank you!!  Me, too!!  




quinna said:


> Love these! Great choices!


Thanks, girl.




pbnjam said:


> So many pretty bags! I love them all. Congrats!


Thank you!!




Canderson22 said:


> Twins!!  I got mine at Macy's during one of their 25% off sales. Love!


Girl, I am ALL ABOUT the sale!!      My boutique store is very receptive to price matching these days, and they will overnight stuff from JAX for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

kcoach said:


> Look what I just got in the mail from the FOS sale last week. Marine Gathered Lindsey! Such a beautiful color for an ugly, rainy day here!



Gorgeous!   Love Lindsey.


----------



## mrop

nerual13 said:


> Thanks! I actually squealed in the store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had three more on the shelf, Bloomingdale's Outlet in Livermore CA if you want to try calling for a charge/ship. I don't know if they'll do it, but hey, worth trying!




Great idea! Do you have the style number?? TIA!


----------



## kcoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Love Lindsey.


Thank you! I'm looking forward to putting my stuff in and seeing how it looks on. Do most people keep the longer strap on it all the time?


----------



## accessorygirl2

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Coach purchases...




Wow!! MB steppin' out with zebra! I like it. Love that Crosby in black. Been eyeing that one myself.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Pre-loved Garnet in Grape. &#128156;


----------



## PeCe

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2779393
> 
> 
> Pre-loved Garnet in Grape. &#128156;




Color is marvelous!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

PeCe said:


> Color is marvelous!



Thank you. That was my first thought. Can't go wrong with anything purple. &#128522;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

kcoach said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward to putting my stuff in and seeing how it looks on. Do most people keep the longer strap on it all the time?


I do. But i dont use it


----------



## MiaBorsa

kcoach said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward to putting my stuff in and seeing how it looks on. Do most people keep the longer strap on it all the time?


  I do, but I'm sure it doesn't matter one way or another.




accessorygirl2 said:


> Wow!! MB steppin' out with zebra! I like it. Love that Crosby in black. Been eyeing that one myself.


Thanks, AG!  (The Crosby is mink, though.  )


----------



## annpan23

nerual13 said:


> Was outlet shopping yesterday with my Dark Plume Phoebe and found this little beauty at the Bloomingdale's outlet  Never expected to find the matching wallet to my new Phoebe, but yay!!!



Nice color! Will be a good match to my new Teal Kelsey too!




MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous tote last weekend. From the mens collection. On clearance 50/30
> I've been stalking it since I saw it so I was happy when I found out that it had just gone to clearance, so I could get the extra 30%.



Great deal! Congrats!




MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Coach purchases...



They're all pretty!




kcoach said:


> Look what I just got in the mail from the FOS sale last week. Marine Gathered Lindsey! Such a beautiful color for an ugly, rainy day here!



Beautiful blue!


----------



## annpan23

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2779393
> 
> 
> Pre-loved Garnet in Grape. &#128156;



Nice shade! Love purple!


----------



## annpan23

frivofrugalista said:


> Beauty...Congrats!



Thank you!



MaryBel said:


> OMG she's gorgeous!
> Oh, the color...



Thanks!  Love , love, love the color too!



kcoach said:


> Super pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## stanzko1

Picked up a few things here and there....


----------



## quinna

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up a few things here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780146



Ooh nice haul! I especially like the grommet carlyle!


----------



## KSuzuki

Visited FP to order the small floral borough and she said no info was avail other than the description. Then I called Jax when I got home and i was able to order.  Whaaaaaat? Anyhoo, brought a couple of coordinating SLGs to tide me over. The dark nickel hw is quite pretty!

52506 Floral Emb Wristlet
52430 Floral Emb Soft Wallet


----------



## ilikesunshine

nerual13 said:


> Was outlet shopping yesterday with my Dark Plume Phoebe and found this little beauty at the Bloomingdale's outlet  Never expected to find the matching wallet to my new Phoebe, but yay!!!




How much was it?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

KSuzuki said:


> Visited FP to order the small floral borough and she said no info was avail other than the description. Then I called Jax when I got home and i was able to order.  Whaaaaaat? Anyhoo, brought a couple of coordinating SLGs to tide me over. The dark nickel hw is quite pretty!
> 
> 52506 Floral Emb Wristlet
> 52430 Floral Emb Soft Wallet


Very pretty! I don't get Coach and their system! Lol..


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color; Coach boutique price-matched Dillard's 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Coach purchases...


So pretty! Reminds me a little of my warm grey borough in my Avatar...just a little more earthy! Lol..very pretty! Love all your bags! Nice taste!


----------



## dl787

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up a few things here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780146



Very nice. I'm loving that ocelot tote more and more.


----------



## dl787

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2779393
> 
> 
> Pre-loved Garnet in Grape. &#128156;



This color is stunning. What a beauty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2779393
> 
> 
> Pre-loved Garnet in Grape. &#128156;


So pretty!


stanzko1 said:


> Picked up a few things here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780146



Very nice!


----------



## dl787

KSuzuki said:


> Visited FP to order the small floral borough and she said no info was avail other than the description. Then I called Jax when I got home and i was able to order.  Whaaaaaat? Anyhoo, brought a couple of coordinating SLGs to tide me over. The dark nickel hw is quite pretty!
> 
> 52506 Floral Emb Wristlet
> 52430 Floral Emb Soft Wallet



These are so cute. I love these colors and the floral pattern. Can't wait to see the borough. Coach has the worst inventory system between JAX and the stores. It's like they keep them in the dark.


----------



## pbnjam

KSuzuki said:


> Visited FP to order the small floral borough and she said no info was avail other than the description. Then I called Jax when I got home and i was able to order.  Whaaaaaat? Anyhoo, brought a couple of coordinating SLGs to tide me over. The dark nickel hw is quite pretty!
> 
> 52506 Floral Emb Wristlet
> 52430 Floral Emb Soft Wallet


So pretty. Thanks for sharing. I love this pattern. I noticed that there is a watch in this pattern too. Can't wait to see your small borough!


----------



## pink sapphire

kcoach said:


> Look what I just got in the mail from the FOS sale last week. Marine Gathered Lindsey! Such a beautiful color for an ugly, rainy day here!



Beautiful bag is it as bright as in picture i have a blue Linsey dont know color if its similar as i love this one if its not as dark mines almost navy.


----------



## pbnjam

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up a few things here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780146


You have a nice variety of patterns and textures here! All of them are gorgeous!


----------



## yellowbernie

KSuzuki said:


> Visited FP to order the small floral borough and she said no info was avail other than the description. Then I called Jax when I got home and i was able to order.  Whaaaaaat? Anyhoo, brought a couple of coordinating SLGs to tide me over. The dark nickel hw is quite pretty!
> 
> 52506 Floral Emb Wristlet
> 52430 Floral Emb Soft Wallet


Oh I love these, love this print, I may have to look into that slim wallet.  Congrats


----------



## MaryBel

annpan23 said:


> Great deal! Congrats!





Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up a few things here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780146




Love your haul!


----------



## MaryBel

KSuzuki said:


> Visited FP to order the small floral borough and she said no info was avail other than the description. Then I called Jax when I got home and i was able to order.  Whaaaaaat? Anyhoo, brought a couple of coordinating SLGs to tide me over. The dark nickel hw is quite pretty!
> 
> 52506 Floral Emb Wristlet
> 52430 Floral Emb Soft Wallet





Very pretty! Congrats!
Can't wait to see the borough!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

KSuzuki said:


> Visited FP to order the small floral borough and she said no info was avail other than the description. Then I called Jax when I got home and i was able to order.  Whaaaaaat? Anyhoo, brought a couple of coordinating SLGs to tide me over. The dark nickel hw is quite pretty!
> 
> 52506 Floral Emb Wristlet
> 52430 Floral Emb Soft Wallet




Would it be possible for you to get a pic of the inside of the wallet?  Is this saffanio or textured leather?  Just wondering how this would look with my black Dakotah.....


----------



## KSuzuki

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very pretty! I don't get Coach and their system! Lol..











dl787 said:


> These are so cute. I love these colors and the floral pattern. Can't wait to see the borough. Coach has the worst inventory system between JAX and the stores. It's like they keep them in the dark.











pbnjam said:


> So pretty. Thanks for sharing. I love this pattern. I noticed that there is a watch in this pattern too. Can't wait to see your small borough!











yellowbernie said:


> Oh I love these, love this print, I may have to look into that slim wallet.  Congrats











MaryBel said:


> Very pretty! Congrats!
> Can't wait to see the borough!



Thank you, ladies! These should go with just about anything,  including my black dakotah and black crosby!


----------



## KSuzuki

ladylightkeeper said:


> Would it be possible for you to get a pic of the inside of the wallet?  Is this saffanio or textured leather?  Just wondering how this would look with my black Dakotah.....



Here you go. SA called it cross grain leather. To me it's similar to saffiano.


----------



## carterazo

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous tote last weekend. From the mens collection. On clearance 50/30
> I've been stalking it since I saw it so I was happy when I found out that it had just gone to clearance, so I could get the extra 30%.



What a stunner. (and a steal to boot.) Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> View attachment 2780523


Gorgeous! Nice job hubby! Happy Anniv!


----------



## annpan23

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> View attachment 2780523



She's beautiful! Kelsey is a great bag...I am torn between this shade and the teal...Teal won and went home with me last weekend!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! Nice job hubby! Happy Anniv!



Thank you!


----------



## Coconut lover

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up a few things here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780146



Nice collection! Love the shoes Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> View attachment 2780523



Great gift and that color is so pretty!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Thank you!!  I noticed you said you had a Dakotah as well!!  Love this purse!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780523


 
wowowo I love me some purple


----------



## Jaidybug

KSuzuki said:


> Visited FP to order the small floral borough and she said no info was avail other than the description. Then I called Jax when I got home and i was able to order.  Whaaaaaat? Anyhoo, brought a couple of coordinating SLGs to tide me over. The dark nickel hw is quite pretty!
> 
> 52506 Floral Emb Wristlet
> 52430 Floral Emb Soft Wallet




So glad you posted these, I love the floral pattern! Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up a few things here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780146




Great haul! Congrats!


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> View attachment 2780523



Beautiful color!


----------



## kcoach

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> View attachment 2780523


love this - congrats!


----------



## kcoach

pink sapphire said:


> Beautiful bag is it as bright as in picture i have a blue Linsey dont know color if its similar as i love this one if its not as dark mines almost navy.


This one is bright blue with purpleish undertones. Not navy at all. Thanks!


----------



## marival

My new Grommet Carlyle in Brick!  Couldn't have planned the photo bomb if I had tried!


----------



## quinna

marival said:


> My new Grommet Carlyle in Brick!  Couldn't have planned the photo bomb if I had tried!



Looove this! I think the Lord & Taylor sale might be calling my name for this beauty!


----------



## marival

quinna said:


> Looove this! I think the Lord & Taylor sale might be calling my name for this beauty!



Check Dillard's if you have one near you.  They are 50% off.  I have three Dillard's relatively close to me, so called and was lucky enough to find one and have them hold it for me.


----------



## quinna

marival said:


> Check Dillard's if you have one near you.  They are 50% off.  I have three Dillard's relatively close to me, so called and was lucky enough to find one and have them hold it for me.



Sadly, there's no Dillard's in the northeast, so I'll have to settle for the 25/25 from L&T


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> Beautiful color!





kcoach said:


> love this - congrats!



Thank you so much ladies! I've been enjoying her all week.


----------



## carterazo

annpan23 said:


> She's beautiful! Kelsey is a great bag...I am torn between this shade and the teal...Teal won and went home with me last weekend!



This was me too.  I debated between the two because the teal is so gorgeous.  I ended up choosing the purple (I waited so long for my perfect purple.) I can't stop thinking about the teal one, tho.  DH  says he can make it my very early Christmas gift, but I would have to wait until then to carry it. 



MKB0925 said:


> Great gift and that color is so pretty!



Thank you! It looked that pretty on a rainy/cloudy day. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> wowowo I love me some purple



I loooove this purple too.


----------



## zaara10

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> View attachment 2780523



Such a gorgeous shade of purple!


----------



## carterazo

zaara10 said:


> Such a gorgeous shade of purple!



Thanks!  I'm just loving it.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I'm sooooo in the dog house (and on a ban) but for $25 I couldn't resist!


----------



## Nymeria1

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> View attachment 2780523



Congrats on your beautiful bag and Happy Anniversary!!  
Could you please tell me if this is the large or small Kelsey?  I' m thinking of buying a large Kelsey, but cannot find one in either the dept. stores or my FP boutique.  Where are the large Kelsey's?!  :-/


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Ebay finds: Urbane Crossbody in oxblood and embossed Skinny Mini in black.


----------



## carterazo

Nymeria1 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag and Happy Anniversary!!
> Could you please tell me if this is the large or small Kelsey?  I' m thinking of buying a large Kelsey, but cannot find one in either the dept. stores or my FP boutique.  Where are the large Kelsey's?!  :-/



This is the small Kelsey.  Hope you can find your large soon.


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Ebay finds: Urbane Crossbody in oxblood and embossed Skinny Mini in black.


Nice find! This color is gorgeous.


----------



## pbnjam

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I'm sooooo in the dog house (and on a ban) but for $25 I couldn't resist!
> View attachment 2781209


Good deal! You're finding a lot of oldies but goodies.


----------



## coachgirl74

*Check Dillard's if you have one near you.  They are 50% off.  I have  three Dillard's relatively close to me, so called and was lucky enough  to find one and have them hold it for me. 		*



Nice bag! I like the color and style of this bag. If you don't mind may i know how much was it ?

Thanks!


----------



## marival

coachgirl74 said:


> *Check Dillard's if you have one near you.  They are 50% off.  I have  three Dillard's relatively close to me, so called and was lucky enough  to find one and have them hold it for me. 		*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bag! I like the color and style of this bag. If you don't mind may i know how much was it ?
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks!  I love it.  It was $249 plus tax.  It is regularly $498.


----------



## pursecharm

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Ebay finds: Urbane Crossbody in oxblood and embossed Skinny Mini in black.




I really have always admired the Urbanes. They are very nicely done.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> Nice find! This color is gorgeous.


 

Thank you! I'm obsessed with this color, especially in the Fall.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pursecharm said:


> I really have always admired the Urbanes. They are very nicely done.


 

I agree! Plus, I'm a sucker for textured leather.


----------



## crystal-d

Violet rider &#128525;


----------



## ecj*waxy

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Ebay finds: Urbane Crossbody in oxblood and embossed Skinny Mini in black.


So cute...love them both!  Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

crystal-d said:


> Violet rider &#128525;
> View attachment 2781949




Great pic, beautiful purple! Love your fob too. Congrats!


----------



## ecj*waxy

crystal-d said:


> Violet rider &#128525;
> View attachment 2781949


Wow...this is gorgeous!!!  The color looks intense! I love how your nails match, too!  Congrats lady!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

New today. Blue Dakotah and Floral Scarf.


----------



## Jaidybug

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> New today. Blue Dakotah and Floral Scarf.
> View attachment 2782027
> View attachment 2782028




Love that shade of blue, and the scarf is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Jaidybug said:


> Love that shade of blue, and the scarf is gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you. The scarf is super nice.


----------



## gr8onteej

Nymeria1 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag and Happy Anniversary!!
> 
> Could you please tell me if this is the large or small Kelsey?  I' m thinking of buying a large Kelsey, but cannot find one in either the dept. stores or my FP boutique.  Where are the large Kelsey's?!  :-/




The large Kelseys hit the outlets a few weeks ago.  That's where I got mine.


----------



## iuvcoach

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> New today. Blue Dakotah and Floral Scarf.
> View attachment 2782027
> View attachment 2782028



Congrats, I love the print on scarf so pretty and the color of dakotah!!


----------



## Nymeria1

gr8onteej said:


> The large Kelseys hit the outlets a few weeks ago.  That's where I got mine.



Thank you so much for the info.  Unfortunately, my Outlet is the pits and rarely has anything good, but I'll keep looking!


----------



## Nymeria1

marival said:


> My new Grommet Carlyle in Brick!  Couldn't have planned the photo bomb if I had tried!



I have this bag also, just love it!  Especially love your adorable "photo bomb,"  . Since I have two kitties myself and know how hard it can be sometimes to get that perfect pic!!


----------



## abwd

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> New today. Blue Dakotah and Floral Scarf.
> View attachment 2782027
> View attachment 2782028




Both are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## marival

Nymeria1 said:


> I have this bag also, just love it!  Especially love your adorable "photo bomb,"  . Since I have two kitties myself and know how hard it can be sometimes to get that perfect pic!!


Thanks!  It was his idea, because he certainly doesn't do anything he doesn't want to do!! I took three quick photos and he finally looked up. Fortunately, so far, he isn't a purse chewer or scratcher.


----------



## iuvcoach

Small Floral Cosmetic Case


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

iuvcoach said:


> Congrats, I love the print on scarf so pretty and the color of dakotah!!


Thank you. I see you like the floral print too. 



abwd said:


> Both are gorgeous!!! Congrats!



Thank you.


----------



## ecj*waxy

iuvcoach said:


> Small Floral Cosmetic Case


Love this!!!  Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Thank you. I see you like the floral print too.




I like the Floral Borough too but knew I only needed an accessory so I left it there.  






ecj*waxy said:


> Love this!!!  Congrats!



Thanks lady, it is just so pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Small Floral Cosmetic Case


Congrats Lady


----------



## crystal-d

ecj*waxy said:


> So cute...love them both!  Congrats!







Jaidybug said:


> Great pic, beautiful purple! Love your fob too. Congrats!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Small Floral Cosmetic Case




Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crystal-d said:


> Violet rider &#128525;
> View attachment 2781949


Congrats CD


----------



## crystal-d

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats CD




Thanks lady


----------



## iuvcoach

crystal-d said:


> Violet rider &#128525;
> View attachment 2781949



Perfect charm!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Jaidybug said:


> Very pretty! Congrats!











crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats Lady



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Edie in Teal - love this color but so hard to photograph.


----------



## frivofrugalista

I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.


Love, love!!! Looks so soft! Love the pop of violet!


----------



## Esquared72

frivofrugalista said:


> I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.




The leather on this looks amazing!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eehlers said:


> Edie in Teal - love this color but so hard to photograph.


I agree colour is amazing in person. Congrats!!!



eehlers said:


> The leather on this looks amazing!


That's what did me in. I've seen this bag ample times in store and never touched. I touched it today and came home with it... &#128516;


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Love, love!!! Looks so soft! Love the pop of violet!


Thank you!  It is super soft and light!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.


Congrats. We're twins! I really like the leather quality on Dakotah. It's ammazzzing.


----------



## GA Peach

Outlet finds today........crazy thing is that deletes that were NOT in clearance were 50/20% off but deletes in clearance were only 50% off.  Scored the Saffiano E/W Tote that I've wanted forever for $119 and the Toaster was $143 (a nice Christmas gift for my sister).


Also, loving my Saffi Cosmetic Cases and wristlet from FOS.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Congrats. We're twins! I really like the leather quality on Dakotah. It's ammazzzing.



Yay for twins! Tell me about the leather, it's beyond amazing I'm quite impressed!


----------



## LovinLV510

marival said:


> Check Dillard's if you have one near you.  They are 50% off.  I have three Dillard's relatively close to me, so called and was lucky enough to find one and have them hold it for me.


Would you mind me asking which state you live in? Our Dillards in OK have only marked clearance down 30%. &#128542;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eehlers said:


> Edie in Teal - love this color but so hard to photograph.


Love that color! So pretty!


frivofrugalista said:


> I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.


Gorgeous Bag! And like the pop of violet!


GA Peach said:


> Outlet finds today........crazy thing is that deletes that were NOT in clearance were 50/20% off but deletes in clearance were only 50% off.  Scored the Saffiano E/W Tote that I've wanted forever for $119 and the Toaster was $143 (a nice Christmas gift for my sister).
> Great Haul! I saw that toaster bag at my outlet too! So cute! I was a little upset it was 50/20...since I just ordered the SMALL toaster fromFOS for only 40% off!!! It may go back! I might have bought the large today, but I wanted the petal rose color! Already have a few white bags + my Good friend and SA came out from the back with a Mini borough in Chambray...which was also 50/20... Pics coming soon!
> 
> Also, loving my Saffi Cosmetic Cases and wristlet from FOS.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Outlet finds today........crazy thing is that deletes that were NOT in clearance were 50/20% off but deletes in clearance were only 50% off.  Scored the Saffiano E/W Tote that I've wanted forever for $119 and the Toaster was $143 (a nice Christmas gift for my sister).
> 
> 
> Also, loving my Saffi Cosmetic Cases and wristlet from FOS.


Getttter done woman.   Getter done


----------



## Thatsmypurse

New Mini Borough in Chambray...50/20...so she came home with me for 151.00...My dog Sammy doesn't like all the attention my new purse is getting!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> New Mini Borough in Chambray...50/20...so she came home with me for 151.00...My dog Sammy doesn't like all the attention my new purse is getting!


Yipppppie. Another great outlet steal!!!!  Congrats


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Here's another pic that shows the color much better!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppppie. Another great outlet steal!!!!  Congrats


Thanks C!   Didn't know it was 50/20 till she was ringing it up!! Lol! I was happy to pay 50% Off!!! Bonus! I was doin the happy dance!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks C!   Didn't know it was 50/20 till she was ringing it up!! Lol! I was happy to pay 50% Off!!! Bonus! I was doin the happy dance!


Yes. I found out yesterday about 50/20


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crystal-d said:


> Violet rider &#128525;
> View attachment 2781949


Love that color! 


MIKOMEGMOM said:


> New today. Blue Dakotah and Floral Scarf.
> View attachment 2782027
> View attachment 2782028


So pretty! Love the Blue color! Looks a Little white on my IPad! But have seen pics online! Gorgeous!


----------



## abwd

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's another pic that shows the color much better!




Very pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## Kitts

GA Peach said:


> Outlet finds today........crazy thing is that deletes that were NOT in clearance were 50/20% off but deletes in clearance were only 50% off.  Scored the Saffiano E/W Tote that I've wanted forever for $119 and the Toaster was $143 (a nice Christmas gift for my sister).
> 
> 
> Also, loving my Saffi Cosmetic Cases and wristlet from FOS.




Great finds - beautiful!!! I love that tote and regret passing it up on FOS. May have to make a trip to my outlet tomorrow!


----------



## Caspin22

LovinLV510 said:


> Would you mind me asking which state you live in? Our Dillards in OK have only marked clearance down 30%. &#128542;



It seems that Dillard's has different pricing depending on the area.  Florida stores have their clearance marked down to 50% already.  Arizona and Louisiana stores are still at 30%, and add OK to the 30% list as well.  Hrmph.


----------



## annpan23

iuvcoach said:


> Small Floral Cosmetic Case



Sooo cute!




eehlers said:


> Edie in Teal - love this color but so hard to photograph.



Gorgeous Teal!




frivofrugalista said:


> I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.



Both are very nice!




GA Peach said:


> Outlet finds today........crazy thing is that deletes that were NOT in clearance were 50/20% off but deletes in clearance were only 50% off.  Scored the Saffiano E/W Tote that I've wanted forever for $119 and the Toaster was $143 (a nice Christmas gift for my sister).
> 
> 
> Also, loving my Saffi Cosmetic Cases and wristlet from FOS.



Great finds! Enjoy!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's another pic that shows the color much better!



Pretty purse! Love the color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

abwd said:


> Very pretty!! Congrats!


Thanks abwd!


annpan23 said:


> Sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Teal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are very nice!:smile
> 
> 
> Great finds! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty purse! Love the color!


 thank You!


----------



## rose10

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2779393
> 
> 
> Pre-loved Garnet in Grape. &#128156;



I have always loved this style, own one in the color, Antique Gold, find it a little too blingy now for me, lol, BUT the Grape is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pursecharm

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's another pic that shows the color much better!




Love it! Reminds me I should use my mini ((colorblock) next week.


----------



## LovinLV510

Canderson22 said:


> It seems that Dillard's has different pricing depending on the area.  Florida stores have their clearance marked down to 50% already.  Arizona and Louisiana stores are still at 30%, and add OK to the 30% list as well.  Hrmph.




Boo!&#128546;Thanks for the info & the reply!&#128521;


----------



## ladylightkeeper

iuvcoach said:


> Small Floral Cosmetic Case




Congrats!!  I purchased this with the soft wallet!!  I just love this with my Dakotah and hopefully soon the red currant Kelsey!!


----------



## LovinLV510

I found this guy at Dillards for 30% off. I'm loving the rocker/grunge look for Fall.&#128525;


----------



## kcoach

frivofrugalista said:


> I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.


Love it - congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LovinLV510 said:


> I found this guy at Dillards for 30% off. I'm loving the rocker/grunge look for Fall.&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782899


Perfect bag!


kcoach said:


> Love it - congrats!


Thanks lady


----------



## LovinLV510

frivofrugalista said:


> Perfect bag!
> 
> Thanks lady




Thank you, frivofrugalista!&#128521;


----------



## kcoach

carterazo said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.  My gorgeous Kelsey in violet. (my perfect/yummy purple)
> 
> View attachment 2780523


I fell in love with your bag and just ordered it. Decided to give L&T friends and family sale one more try and it worked this time. I'll be selling some stuff to finance my recent purchases!

I have zero purple bags and could NOT resist this color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

pursecharm said:


> Love it! Reminds me I should use my mini ((colorblock) next week.


Thank You! Love the colorblocks too!


LovinLV510 said:


> I found this guy at Dillards for 30% off. I'm loving the rocker/grunge look for Fall.&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782899



So cool! Love the cool pumpkin shaped...coin purse? Did u get those at Dillards too? Who makes them? Soo cute! Looks great with your bag!


----------



## LovinLV510

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank You! Love the colorblocks too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cool! Love the cool pumpkin shaped...coin purse? Did u get those at Dillards too? Who makes them? Soo cute! Looks great with your bag!




Thank you! Those are Halloween decorate plates resting on plate holders. I found them at Hobby Lobby last year during Halloween.&#127875;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank You! Love the colorblocks too!
> 
> 
> So cool! Love the cool pumpkin shaped...coin purse? Did u get those at Dillards too? Who makes them? Soo cute! Looks great with your bag!


Lol!!!! I just zoomed in on your pic! I though your pumpkin stoneware?....was a coin purse !!!! That's why I need to always wear my readers!!!!lol!!!!


----------



## LovinLV510

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol!!!! I just zoomed in on your pic! I though your pumpkin stoneware?....was a coin purse !!!! That's why I need to always wear my readers!!!!lol!!!!




Haha! No worries. Would be a cute idea for a coin purse though.&#128521;&#128077;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LovinLV510 said:


> Thank you! Those are Halloween decorate plates resting on plate holders. I found them at Hobby Lobby last year during Halloween.&#127875;


They are very cute!!! It Would make a cute coin purse in those colors though! Lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LovinLV510 said:


> Haha! No worries. Would be a cute idea for a coin purse though.&#128521;&#128077;


 Trick or Treat!


----------



## GA Peach

frivofrugalista said:


> I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.


Pretty!


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Getttter done woman.   Getter done


Ha ha ha...........I wish I could multi-quote.  Thanks y'all!


----------



## letstalkbags

Macy's find. Must have been a return but happy to get another Daily bag !


----------



## Sarah03

letstalkbags said:


> Macy's find. Must have been a return but happy to get another Daily bag !




That color is so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## happibug

LovinLV510 said:


> I found this guy at Dillards for 30% off. I'm loving the rocker/grunge look for Fall.&#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782899


Bag twins! From Dillards also - I couldn't resist, and had wanted a black duffle for a long time. Congrats on yours, it's beautiful!



letstalkbags said:


> Macy's find. Must have been a return but happy to get another Daily bag !


Such a beautiful color! I love that and it's so cute with your fob!


----------



## LovinLV510

happibug said:


> Bag twins! From Dillards also - I couldn't resist, and had wanted a black duffle for a long time. Congrats on yours, it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful color! I love that and it's so cute with your fob!




Thank you, Happibug. I had a tough time deciding between this size & the mini. I think I made the right decision.&#128521;


----------



## BeachBagGal

letstalkbags said:


> Macy's find. Must have been a return but happy to get another Daily bag !


Pretty in pink!


----------



## Esquared72

letstalkbags said:


> Macy's find. Must have been a return but happy to get another Daily bag !




What a vibrant pink! Pretty!


----------



## iuvcoach

annpan23 said:


> Sooo cute!






Thank you 




ladylightkeeper said:


> Congrats!!  I purchased this with the soft wallet!!  I just love this with my Dakotah and hopefully soon the red currant Kelsey!!



Thanks,  congrats to you too. Bet the floral is very pretty with your new bag.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

It was late when we got home, so I haven't had the chance to switch over, but I held it up to my Dakotah and it was gorgeous!!  I also held it up to red currant-that was beautiful too!!  I definitely want something in that color!!


----------



## KSuzuki

iuvcoach said:


> Small Floral Cosmetic Case



Love! &#128525;


----------



## KSuzuki

Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)


----------



## Esquared72

KSuzuki said:


> Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)




I need to get something in this print...I'm loving it. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

KSuzuki said:


> Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)


This is so pretty! Congrats. I tried to order this in the store before but wasn't able to. How did you order? Through jax?


----------



## carterazo

kcoach said:


> I fell in love with your bag and just ordered it. Decided to give L&T friends and family sale one more try and it worked this time. I'll be selling some stuff to finance my recent purchases!
> 
> I have zero purple bags and could NOT resist this color!



You're gonna love this color.


----------



## kcoach

carterazo said:


> You're gonna love this color.


Can't wait! What colors have you found yourself wearing with it most often?


----------



## marival

KSuzuki said:


> Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)



Love this!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

rose10 said:


> I have always loved this style, own one in the color, Antique Gold, find it a little too blingy now for me, lol, BUT the Grape is GORGEOUS!!!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## KSuzuki

pbnjam said:


> This is so pretty! Congrats. I tried to order this in the store before but wasn't able to. How did you order? Through jax?



Thank u! Yes thru jax. Same thing happened to me when i tried to order thru my SA. She said she couldn't because there was only a description she could see, nothing else.


----------



## pbnjam

KSuzuki said:


> Thank u! Yes thru jax. Same thing happened to me when i tried to order thru my SA. She said she couldn't because there was only a description she could see, nothing else.


Thank you for your quick response. I always try to order through my local store but I guess this time I will just order it by phone too.


----------



## Jaidybug

KSuzuki said:


> Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

KSuzuki said:


> Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)


Love!!


----------



## KSuzuki

eehlers said:


> I need to get something in this print...I'm loving it. Congrats!








Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## ecj*waxy

KSuzuki said:


> Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)


So cute!!!  Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

KSuzuki said:


> Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)



Congrats, very cute!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Picked this up at Marshall's today for 50 bucks.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

frivofrugalista said:


> I caved and got the small Dakotah...I love this bag and need more. Also got the cosmetic case in violet.


Gorgeous... the texture/bag shape is lovely!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ecj*waxy said:


> So cute...love them both!  Congrats!


Thanks!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Thatsmypurse said:


> New Mini Borough in Chambray...50/20...so she came home with me for 151.00...My dog Sammy doesn't like all the attention my new purse is getting!


Cute bag, cute fur baby! Love his expression, lol!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Gorgeous... the texture/bag shape is lovely!



Thank you


----------



## abwd

eehlers said:


> Picked this up at Marshall's today for 50 bucks.




Very pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## abwd

KSuzuki said:


> Small floral borough arrived. She's a cutie!  (And I'm not a big fan of floral)




Gorgeous!!! I love my tote in this print and can't wait to get some of the great accessories to go with it! Congrats!!


----------



## abwd

letstalkbags said:


> Macy's find. Must have been a return but happy to get another Daily bag !




Fantastic color!  Congrats on a great find.


----------



## abwd

LovinLV510 said:


> I found this guy at Dillards for 30% off. I'm loving the rocker/grunge look for Fall.&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782899



This bag is fierce! Great deal!



GA Peach said:


> Outlet finds today........crazy thing is that deletes that were NOT in clearance were 50/20% off but deletes in clearance were only 50% off.  Scored the Saffiano E/W Tote that I've wanted forever for $119 and the Toaster was $143 (a nice Christmas gift for my sister).
> 
> 
> Also, loving my Saffi Cosmetic Cases and wristlet from FOS.




Wow. Congrats on all of your beautiful haul!!


----------



## SofiaC

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up a few things here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780146


Great haul! Love everyone of them. Is that the gunmetal rhyder 24? How is the leather quality?


----------



## LovinLV510

abwd said:


> This bag is fierce! Great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Congrats on all of your beautiful haul!!




Thanks abwd! &#128521;


----------



## quinna

eehlers said:


> Picked this up at Marshall's today for 50 bucks.



So pretty!


----------



## KSuzuki

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love my tote in this print and can't wait to get some of the great accessories to go with it! Congrats!!






ecj*waxy said:


> So cute!!!  Congrats!





iuvcoach said:


> Congrats, very cute!!!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## zaara10

eehlers said:


> Picked this up at Marshall's today for 50 bucks.




Cute! Love the color. The only coach I seem to find at my marshalls are those nylon travel bags & siggy ipad covers! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## quinna

Metallic Borough came today! Not thrilled that there is already a little rub off on the front, but I think I'm still keeping it because I'm sure it's bound to happen with use.


----------



## WVUdani

quinna said:


> Metallic Borough came today! Not thrilled that there is already a little rub off on the front, but I think I'm still keeping it because I'm sure it's bound to happen with use.


I honestly wouldn't be ok if it showed up "new" with wear, the wear should be caused by the owner. Coach needs to have a better quality for the price.


----------



## quinna

WVUdani said:


> I honestly wouldn't be ok if it showed up "new" with wear, the wear should be caused by the owner. Coach needs to have a better quality for the price.



If it was from Coach I would definitely be sending it back, but this was an eBay buy (with a bloomies price tag). The seller was selling multiples nwt, so this wasn't visible in the pics. I'm just not sure I want to go through the aggravation of an eBay return.


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Picked this up at Marshall's today for 50 bucks.



Love that color...so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Cute bag, cute fur baby! Love his expression, lol!


Thanks! That's her expression most of the time!  Lol!! Love her,  she's 11 and getting grey now! Lol ! She used to be all black!...that's ok...I'm starting to get some greys myself!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

quinna said:


> Metallic Borough came today! Not thrilled that there is already a little rub off on the front, but I think I'm still keeping it because I'm sure it's bound to happen with use.


Pretty! Love metallics!


----------



## Esquared72

abwd said:


> Very pretty! Congrats!!







quinna said:


> So pretty!







zaara10 said:


> Cute! Love the color. The only coach I seem to find at my marshalls are those nylon travel bags & siggy ipad covers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum







MKB0925 said:


> Love that color...so pretty!




Thanks! My Marshalls usually never has cute stuff like this, much less at such a great price. And to think, I almost didn't go!


----------



## gr8onteej

My pale lemon yellow daily arrived today from FOS.  She came nicely wrapped and now my collection is complete.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> My pale lemon yellow daily arrived today from FOS.  She came nicely wrapped and now my collection is complete.
> View attachment 2784594


Daily Queen strikes, AGAIN. Congrats &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Daily Queen strikes, AGAIN. Congrats &#55357;&#56842;




Daily is for me what Lindsey is for you.  They work for us!  Thanks CforC 09.


----------



## annpan23

quinna said:


> Metallic Borough came today! Not thrilled that there is already a little rub off on the front, but I think I'm still keeping it because I'm sure it's bound to happen with use.





gr8onteej said:


> My pale lemon yellow daily arrived today from FOS.  She came nicely wrapped and now my collection is complete.
> View attachment 2784594



Pretty purses!


----------



## abwd

gr8onteej said:


> My pale lemon yellow daily arrived today from FOS.  She came nicely wrapped and now my collection is complete.
> View attachment 2784594




Congrats!!! Very pretty yellow!


----------



## Coconut lover

gr8onteej said:


> My pale lemon yellow daily arrived today from FOS.  She came nicely wrapped and now my collection is complete.
> View attachment 2784594



Congratulations love this bag


----------



## quinna

Teal Crosby showed up today! Color is much more teal irl.


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> Teal Crosby showed up today! Color is much more teal irl.


That bag is beautiful!  Dang, thought I was done stalking the L&T Friends and Family sale but back I go!


----------



## quinna

GA Peach said:


> That bag is beautiful!  Dang, thought I was done stalking the L&T Friends and Family sale but back I go!



I definitely recommend it.  I couldn't resist it at that price.


----------



## PeCe

quinna said:


> Teal Crosby showed up today! Color is much more teal irl.



Oooooooooo!!!!


----------



## letstalkbags

Sarah03 said:


> That color is so pretty!  Congrats!


Thanks !



happibug said:


> Such a beautiful color! I love that and it's so cute with your fob!


Thanks, the fob finally has a bag to go on.



BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty in pink!


I was really surprised by how much I liked the Daily in this pink.



eehlers said:


> What a vibrant pink! Pretty!


Thanks !


----------



## soonergirl

Bought the large highrise on a whim last FOS thinking I could throw my laptop in it when I had a quick appt or didn't want to carry the full laptop bag. Unfortunately the zipper placement means it lacks about 1/2 inch getting in there so it's going back. But before it does - some pics. With medium/regular Borough for size reference. 

Love the set up of this bag. Wish the small would show up on FOS.


----------



## letstalkbags

gr8onteej said:


> My pale lemon yellow daily arrived today from FOS.  She came nicely wrapped and now my collection is complete.
> View attachment 2784594


Twins,   Such a pretty yellow ! It really is a great bag !


----------



## letstalkbags

My third Lindsey and  some Daily bags. Love the colors !


----------



## gr8onteej

letstalkbags said:


> My third Lindsey and  some Daily bags. Love the colors !




Twins on both Daily bags.  Enjoy all!


----------



## gr8onteej

letstalkbags said:


> Twins,   Such a pretty yellow ! It really is a great bag !




It is! &#128516;


----------



## gr8onteej

annpan23 said:


> Pretty purses!







abwd said:


> Congrats!!! Very pretty yellow!







Coconut lover said:


> Congratulations love this bag




Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

quinna said:


> Teal Crosby showed up today! Color is much more teal irl.


Very pretty!



soonergirl said:


> Bought the large highrise on a whim last FOS thinking I could throw my laptop in it when I had a quick appt or didn't want to carry the full laptop bag. Unfortunately the zipper placement means it lacks about 1/2 inch getting in there so it's going back. But before it does - some pics. With medium/regular Borough for
> Love the set up of this bag. Wish the small would show up on FOS.
> View attachment 2785584
> 
> View attachment 2785585
> 
> View attachment 2785586


A shame it didn't work for you, it's a nice bag!


letstalkbags said:


> My third Lindsey and  some Daily bags. Love the colors !


Love all the colors! Nice choices!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gr8onteej said:


> My pale lemon yellow daily arrived today from FOS.  She came nicely wrapped and now my collection is complete.
> View attachment 2784594



Very nice color and bag!


----------



## annpan23

quinna said:


> Teal Crosby showed up today! Color is much more teal irl.



Love teal! Gorgeous!



soonergirl said:


> Bought the large highrise on a whim last FOS thinking I could throw my laptop in it when I had a quick appt or didn't want to carry the full laptop bag. Unfortunately the zipper placement means it lacks about 1/2 inch getting in there so it's going back. But before it does - some pics. With medium/regular Borough for size reference.
> 
> Love the set up of this bag. Wish the small would show up on FOS.
> View attachment 2785584
> 
> View attachment 2785585
> 
> View attachment 2785586



Too bad highrise didn't work for you...She's beautiful though!




letstalkbags said:


> My third Lindsey and  some Daily bags. Love the colors !



Very pretty purses! Congrats!


----------



## dl787

letstalkbags said:


> My third Lindsey and  some Daily bags. Love the colors !



Beautiful Lindsey and I love those daily bags!


----------



## dl787

quinna said:


> Teal Crosby showed up today! Color is much more teal irl.



She's beautiful. That color is so rich. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## kcoach

letstalkbags said:


> My third Lindsey and  some Daily bags. Love the colors !


Nice! Is the Lindsey Marine?


----------



## katierose

quinna said:


> Metallic Borough came today! Not thrilled that there is already a little rub off on the front, but I think I'm still keeping it because I'm sure it's bound to happen with use.



Beautiful! Can't see the rub off, so must be minor.



gr8onteej said:


> My pale lemon yellow daily arrived today from FOS.  She came nicely wrapped and now my collection is complete.
> View attachment 2784594



Nice color! Congrats!



quinna said:


> Teal Crosby showed up today! Color is much more teal irl.



Gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## katierose

soonergirl said:


> Bought the large highrise on a whim last FOS thinking I could throw my laptop in it when I had a quick appt or didn't want to carry the full laptop bag. Unfortunately the zipper placement means it lacks about 1/2 inch getting in there so it's going back. But before it does - some pics. With medium/regular Borough for size reference.
> 
> Love the set up of this bag. Wish the small would show up on FOS.
> View attachment 2785584
> 
> View attachment 2785585
> 
> View attachment 2785586



Very nice, but too bad it wasn't large enough.



letstalkbags said:


> My third Lindsey and  some Daily bags. Love the colors !



Nice Lindsey. 
Love all the colors.


----------



## diva7633

soonergirl said:


> Bought the large highrise on a whim last FOS thinking I could throw my laptop in it when I had a quick appt or didn't want to carry the full laptop bag. Unfortunately the zipper placement means it lacks about 1/2 inch getting in there so it's going back. But before it does - some pics. With medium/regular Borough for size reference.
> 
> Love the set up of this bag. Wish the small would show up on FOS.
> View attachment 2785584
> 
> View attachment 2785585
> 
> View attachment 2785586



Thank you. I needed comparison pics. There's not a lot IRL of highrise. I just bough black soft borough but highrise looks nice. Now to decide


----------



## soonergirl

diva7633 said:


> Thank you. I needed comparison pics. There's not a lot IRL of highrise. I just bough black soft borough but highrise looks nice. Now to decide




Your welcome. Highrise is great. I wish it had worked out for me. I definitely feel like highrise and soft borough are different enough to have both. I returned highrise a little while ago and a SA snapped it up 

Picked up scarlet Phoebe and pink Ruby Daily ($66!)


----------



## kcoach

Are you kidding me? 

My L&T purchase from this week - Violet Kelsey. Got here fast, wrapped beautifully. This color is TDF. I'll be using it tomorrow!


----------



## pbnjam

kcoach said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> My L&T purchase from this week - Violet Kelsey. Got here fast, wrapped beautifully. This color is TDF. I'll be using it tomorrow!


Stunning color! Congrats!


soonergirl said:


> Your welcome. Highrise is great. I wish it had worked out for me. I definitely feel like highrise and soft borough are different enough to have both. I returned highrise a little while ago and a SA snapped it up
> 
> Picked up scarlet Phoebe and pink Ruby Daily ($66!)
> 
> View attachment 2786302


Beautiful bags. Twins on the PR daily but you definitely got a better deal! Congrats!


----------



## quinna

kcoach said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> My L&T purchase from this week - Violet Kelsey. Got here fast, wrapped beautifully. This color is TDF. I'll be using it tomorrow!



Gorgeous!  Love purple!


----------



## mrop

kcoach said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> My L&T purchase from this week - Violet Kelsey. Got here fast, wrapped beautifully. This color is TDF. I'll be using it tomorrow!




Oh gorgeous!! Will you please post a mod shot?!?  I'm debating!


----------



## diva7633

soonergirl said:


> Bought the large highrise on a whim last FOS thinking I could throw my laptop in it when I had a quick appt or didn't want to carry the full laptop bag. Unfortunately the zipper placement means it lacks about 1/2 inch getting in there so it's going back. But before it does - some pics. With medium/regular Borough for size reference.
> 
> Love the set up of this bag. Wish the small would show up on FOS.
> View attachment 2785584
> 
> View attachment 2785585
> 
> View attachment 2785586





soonergirl said:


> Your welcome. Highrise is great. I wish it had worked out for me. I definitely feel like highrise and soft borough are different enough to have both. I returned highrise a little while ago and a SA snapped it up
> 
> Picked up scarlet Phoebe and pink Ruby Daily ($66!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786302



Great deal! I love dailys.

How much could you fit in highrise? I know it's thinner then borough


----------



## kcoach

mrop said:


> Oh gorgeous!! Will you please post a mod shot?!?  I'm debating!


I will! Already know what I'm wearing with it tomorrow!


----------



## kcoach

pbnjam said:


> Stunning color! Congrats!
> 
> Beautiful bags. Twins on the PR daily but you definitely got a better deal! Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## kcoach

quinna said:


> Gorgeous!  Love purple!


Thanks so much! My first purple bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My new lovely from the L&T sale arrived today.  She's gorgeous and I lurve her! 

Miss Black Soft Borough...

View attachment 2786392

View attachment 2786393

View attachment 2786395

View attachment 2786400


----------



## carterazo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My new lovely from the L&T sale arrived today.  She's gorgeous and I lurve her!
> 
> Miss Black Soft Borough...
> 
> View attachment 2786392
> 
> View attachment 2786393
> 
> View attachment 2786395
> 
> View attachment 2786400



Sooo classy! Congrats!


----------



## quinna

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My new lovely from the L&T sale arrived today.  She's gorgeous and I lurve her!
> 
> Miss Black Soft Borough...
> 
> View attachment 2786392
> 
> View attachment 2786393
> 
> View attachment 2786395
> 
> View attachment 2786400



Love it! Soo classy!


----------



## Esquared72

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My new lovely from the L&T sale arrived today.  She's gorgeous and I lurve her!
> 
> Miss Black Soft Borough...
> 
> View attachment 2786392
> 
> View attachment 2786393
> 
> View attachment 2786395
> 
> View attachment 2786400



Oooh...very pretty.  Congrats!!


----------



## GA Peach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My new lovely from the L&T sale arrived today.  She's gorgeous and I lurve her!
> 
> Miss Black Soft Borough...
> 
> View attachment 2786392
> 
> View attachment 2786393
> 
> View attachment 2786395
> 
> View attachment 2786400


I love it!  And you got a great deal, too.  Good for you!


----------



## Jaidybug

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My new lovely from the L&T sale arrived today.  She's gorgeous and I lurve her!
> 
> Miss Black Soft Borough...
> 
> View attachment 2786392
> 
> View attachment 2786393
> 
> View attachment 2786395
> 
> View attachment 2786400




Love it! This is my favorite Borough, congrats!


----------



## letstalkbags

gr8onteej said:


> Twins on both Daily bags.  Enjoy all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I love the Daily bags and had to get more when they were discontinued, but I think I'm good now !
> 
> 
> 
> Thatsmypurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the colors! Nice choices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annpan23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty purses! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dl787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Lindsey and I love those daily bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Is the Lindsey Marine?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is the Marine color. Such a beautiful blue !
> After C4C"s and your mod shots I couldn't help but order it. Both of your pics. looked so nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katierose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Lindsey.
> Love all the colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## letstalkbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My new lovely from the L&T sale arrived today.  She's gorgeous and I lurve her!
> 
> Miss Black Soft Borough...
> 
> View attachment 2786392
> 
> View attachment 2786393
> 
> View attachment 2786395
> 
> View attachment 2786400


Twins ! Love this bag ! Congrats .


----------



## letstalkbags

kcoach said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> My L&T purchase from this week - Violet Kelsey. Got here fast, wrapped beautifully. This color is TDF. I'll be using it tomorrow!


WOW ! Really pretty color. CONGRATS !


Picked up scarlet Phoebe and pink Ruby Daily ($66!) 

View attachment 2786302

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Great finds ! Twins on both !



soonergirl said:


> Bought the large highrise on a whim last FOS thinking I could throw my laptop in it when I had a quick appt or didn't want to carry the full laptop bag. Unfortunately the zipper placement means it lacks about 1/2 inch getting in there so it's going back. But before it does - some pics. With medium/regular Borough for size reference.
> 
> Love the set up of this bag. Wish the small would show up on FOS.
> View attachment 2785584
> 
> View attachment 2785585
> 
> View attachment 2785586


Thanks for comparison pictures !


----------



## dl787

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My new lovely from the L&T sale arrived today.  She's gorgeous and I lurve her!
> 
> Miss Black Soft Borough...
> 
> View attachment 2786392
> 
> View attachment 2786393
> 
> View attachment 2786395
> 
> View attachment 2786400



Beautiful. Such a classy bag and great to carry. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I went to the outlet today and found this Small Cooper in Black pebbled leather at a S.T.E.A.L. It was in the deletes section, but turned out it was coming up as clearance. So it was 50%., then an additional 30% and came to $62.99. It is so perfect for when I am too afraid to take my Dakotah out. It is not ginormous and has a crossbody strap!! 





​Since the new floorset came out today the outlet looked like it vomited Phoebes. The SA told me that Phoebe was now an outlet exclusive bag and even showed me that the style number now has the factory F in the number. Didn't they try to do that a while back with the Kristen line too just before they discontinued it forever?


----------



## kcoach

letstalkbags said:


> gr8onteej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on both Daily bags.  Enjoy all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I love the Daily bags and had to get more when they were discontinued, but I think I'm good now !
> 
> 
> 
> Thatsmypurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the colors! Nice choices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annpan23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty purses! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dl787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Lindsey and I love those daily bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is the Marine color. Such a beautiful blue !
> After C4C"s and your mod shots I couldn't help but order it. Both of your pics. looked so nice !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Marine is a great color - I've been using it for several days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kcoach

letstalkbags said:


> WOW ! Really pretty color. CONGRATS !
> 
> 
> Picked up scarlet Phoebe and pink Ruby Daily ($66!)
> 
> View attachment 2786302


Great finds ! Twins on both !


Thanks for comparison pictures ![/QUOTE]
Thanks so much - love this purple!


----------



## kcoach

Wanted to post a couple more pics of the violet Kelsey I got today from L&T. I'll do a mod shot tomorrow, but here she is loaded up with my stuff. Not too big or small - I don't like having to arrange things in a bag. It holds what I carry with room to throw in other small items when I need to. I have a full size wallet, medium size cosmetic bag (with powder compact, lip gloss, nail file, tweezers, and a decent size hand lotion), gum, keys, and work badge. I'll put my iPhone in one of the slip pockets. The crossbody strap is kindof long on me, but I probably won't use it all that much. The nice thing is it's not so deep that you can't find stuff - everything is in plain sight which is good since the lining is a dark purple as well. The leather is gorgeous and the hardware is beautiful too and minimal (which I like). The only things I'd change would be to make the strap adjustable and make the bag a little wider on the bottom. At 25% off, I'd recommend it for sure!


----------



## mrop

kcoach said:


> Wanted to post a couple more pics of the violet Kelsey I got today from L&T. I'll do a mod shot tomorrow, but here she is loaded up with my stuff. Not too big or small - I don't like having to arrange things in a bag. It holds what I carry with room to throw in other small items when I need to. I have a full size wallet, medium size cosmetic bag (with powder compact, lip gloss, nail file, tweezers, and a decent size hand lotion), gum, keys, and work badge. I'll put my iPhone in one of the slip pockets. The crossbody strap is kindof long on me, but I probably won't use it all that much. The nice thing is it's not so deep that you can't find stuff - everything is in plain sight which is good since the lining is a dark purple as well. The leather is gorgeous and the hardware is beautiful too and minimal (which I like). The only things I'd change would be to make the strap adjustable and make the bag a little wider on the bottom. At 25% off, I'd recommend it for sure!




I love!! But I can't find it on the L&T website!! So how can I get her for 25% off?? I want this beauty so badly!


----------



## annpan23

kcoach said:


> Wanted to post a couple more pics of the violet Kelsey I got today from L&T. I'll do a mod shot tomorrow, but here she is loaded up with my stuff. Not too big or small - I don't like having to arrange things in a bag. It holds what I carry with room to throw in other small items when I need to. I have a full size wallet, medium size cosmetic bag (with powder compact, lip gloss, nail file, tweezers, and a decent size hand lotion), gum, keys, and work badge. I'll put my iPhone in one of the slip pockets. The crossbody strap is kindof long on me, but I probably won't use it all that much. The nice thing is it's not so deep that you can't find stuff - everything is in plain sight which is good since the lining is a dark purple as well. The leather is gorgeous and the hardware is beautiful too and minimal (which I like). The only things I'd change would be to make the strap adjustable and make the bag a little wider on the bottom. At 25% off, I'd recommend it for sure!



Kelsey is surprisingly roomy for her size...Sisters on purse and wallet!


----------



## kcoach

mrop said:


> I love!! But I can't find it on the L&T website!! So how can I get her for 25% off?? I want this beauty so badly!




Is it not there any more???


----------



## kcoach

annpan23 said:


> Kelsey is surprisingly roomy for her size...Sisters on purse and wallet!




Yay!


----------



## mrop

kcoach said:


> Is it not there any more???




Not that I can find!! Not in purple! &#128553;


----------



## coachgirl74

mrop said:


> Not that I can find!! Not in purple! &#128553;



It's available on Macy's.com and you can get 20% off with code "MAJOR"


----------



## mrop

coachgirl74 said:


> It's available on Macy's.com and you can get 20% off with code "MAJOR"




Thank you!!! That's almost just as good of a deal!! )


----------



## ralewi

kcoach said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> My L&T purchase from this week - Violet Kelsey. Got here fast, wrapped beautifully. This color is TDF. I'll be using it tomorrow!


beautiful color purple is my favorite color.


----------



## kcoach

mrop said:


> Thank you!!! That's almost just as good of a deal!! )


The violet must have sold out. Now I want the red!


----------



## kcoach

ralewi said:


> beautiful color purple is my favorite color.


Thanks a lot! I really love it.


----------



## Jaidybug

kcoach said:


> Wanted to post a couple more pics of the violet Kelsey I got today from L&T. I'll do a mod shot tomorrow, but here she is loaded up with my stuff. Not too big or small - I don't like having to arrange things in a bag. It holds what I carry with room to throw in other small items when I need to. I have a full size wallet, medium size cosmetic bag (with powder compact, lip gloss, nail file, tweezers, and a decent size hand lotion), gum, keys, and work badge. I'll put my iPhone in one of the slip pockets. The crossbody strap is kindof long on me, but I probably won't use it all that much. The nice thing is it's not so deep that you can't find stuff - everything is in plain sight which is good since the lining is a dark purple as well. The leather is gorgeous and the hardware is beautiful too and minimal (which I like). The only things I'd change would be to make the strap adjustable and make the bag a little wider on the bottom. At 25% off, I'd recommend it for sure!




Beautiful, love the colour!


----------



## kcoach

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful, love the colour!


Thanks JB!


----------



## Jesssh

Ivory Highrise from FOS:


----------



## happibug

Jesssh said:


> Ivory Highrise from FOS:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787373




Beautiful!


----------



## happibug

On the eve of the Coach x Snoopy launch, here are my Surrey satchels & Snoopy hangtag - (Sorry about the extra picture, can't make it go away!)


----------



## DivaNC

Jesssh said:


> Ivory Highrise from FOS:
> 
> View attachment 2787373




Wow that is some fast shipping!!!!  Lovely bag.


----------



## soonergirl

diva7633 said:


> Great deal! I love dailys.
> 
> How much could you fit in highrise? I know it's thinner then borough



You could fit a lot in the large highrise, but it's kind of a black hole - you might be digging for small stuff for awhile, especially with the black interior. It could most likely hold a 13" laptop, definitely a full-size tablet, long wallet, cosmetic bag, and several pouches.


----------



## soonergirl

Jesssh said:


> Ivory Highrise from FOS:
> 
> View attachment 2787373



Love, love, love. I so wish the black small would show up on FOS.



happibug said:


> On the eve of the Coach x Snoopy launch, here are my Surrey satchels & Snoopy hangtag - (Sorry about the extra picture, can't make it go away!)
> View attachment 2787402



SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Jesssh

happibug said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks! The highrise ivory leather is yummy! Very organic pebbling pattern.



DivaNC said:


> Wow that is some fast shipping!!!!  Lovely bag.



Thank you. It took a week to get here. It didn't seem fast.



soonergirl said:


> Love, love, love. I so wish the black small would show up on FOS.



Thank you. Good luck with finding the one you want. I gave up on this one a while ago, then C4C mentioned in another thread that boroughs were on FOS, so I went back and took a look. There it was!

It was clean and the only thing missing was a care card. I plan to spray it anyway. I hope I can keep it clean for a long time.


----------



## elisian

These beauties finally arrived - Coach Lonnie boots in black! You can't see it from this photo but there's a gorgeous golden zipper and a subtle "Coach" detail on the heel. The leather is still a little stiff but so beautiful. I'm looking forward to breaking them in.


----------



## Mariquel

happibug said:


> On the eve of the Coach x Snoopy launch, here are my Surrey satchels & Snoopy hangtag - (Sorry about the extra picture, can't make it go away!)
> View attachment 2787402



Those are adorable!


----------



## plumaplomb

Jesssh said:


> Ivory Highrise from FOS:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787373




How can you tell if something is mff?


----------



## Caspin22

plumaplomb said:


> How can you tell if something is mff?




On FOS, you kind of just have to know. Hang out here long enough and you'll know every style. . Feel free to ask - there's many of us who would be happy to help.


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> On FOS, you kind of just have to know. Hang out here long enough and you'll know every style. . Feel free to ask - there's many of us who would be happy to help.



I was going to say, obsession, but this works too, lol!


----------



## happibug

Mariquel said:


> Those are adorable!


Thank you so much!


----------



## plumaplomb

Canderson22 said:


> On FOS, you kind of just have to know. Hang out here long enough and you'll know every style. . Feel free to ask - there's many of us who would be happy to help.




lol thanks 
I am hoping Crosby and Rhyder make it to the outlets...
But for now I am looking at wallets and can't tell which are deletes!  Hopefully I'll make it to the outlet store to touch in person.  I can always tell that way!


----------



## GA Peach

Brooklyn arrived from L&T and I love her!  Fits my full-sized wallet, Moto X phone (same size as iPhone 6) in the small pocket under the flap, and keys with lots of room to spare.  She'll be the perfect cross-body bag for running around hands free.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

GA Peach said:


> Brooklyn arrived from L&T and I love her!  Fits my full-sized wallet, Moto X phone (same size as iPhone 6) in the small pocket under the flap, and keys with lots of room to spare.  She'll be the perfect cross-body bag for running around hands free.


 
Suuuuper cute! Want one really bad, but I can't right now; I've been so bad with shopping! Maybe later on ebay...


----------



## Pursefreak25

That is too cute.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I just got this tote I love it. It's so roomy.


----------



## kcoach

I'm so in love with my new violet Kelsey that I got the matching photo keychain today (20% off)!


----------



## paula3boys

kcoach said:


> I'm so in love with my new violet Kelsey that I got the matching photo keychain today (20% off)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788277




Cute keychain! Where did you get it?


----------



## ilikesunshine

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I went to the outlet today and found this Small Cooper in Black pebbled leather at a S.T.E.A.L. It was in the deletes section, but turned out it was coming up as clearance. So it was 50%., then an additional 30% and came to $62.99. It is so perfect for when I am too afraid to take my Dakotah out. It is not ginormous and has a crossbody strap!!
> 
> Love it...What a great price!  I had a similar experience this week too.  Got the Madison Pintuck Cafe Carryall.  It was 50%+ 30%.  the SA told me it was 50% + 20% so it was an even better surprise that it came up $23 less


----------



## kcoach

paula3boys said:


> Cute keychain! Where did you get it?




Thanks! Got it at Belk.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Yay yay yay!!! I can post pictures again! I can't post them from my phone, but I can from my tablet...yay!! Here's my new-to-me Python Embossed Sophia in putty. I got her weeks ago.


----------



## penguintrio

iNeedCoffee said:


> Yay yay yay!!! I can post pictures again! I can't post them from my phone, but I can from my tablet...yay!! Here's my new-to-me Python Embossed Sophia in putty. I got her weeks ago.


 Beautiful!!


----------



## yellowbernie

My new goody for the day.  Loving this wallet


----------



## ladylightkeeper

I have the same one!!


----------



## yellowbernie

ladylightkeeper said:


> I have the same one!!


Then we are twins..Yay!!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

I love it!!  So pretty and vintage looking!


----------



## mrop

yellowbernie said:


> My new goody for the day.  Loving this wallet




So pretty!! I'm wanting this one! I think this will be my floral piece! I also love the small cosmetic though!!


----------



## yellowbernie

mrop said:


> So pretty!! I'm wanting this one! I think this will be my floral piece! I also love the small cosmetic though!!


I saw the small cosmetic today also, and it was really cute but I was after the wallet.


----------



## Caspin22

Finally scored this beauty thanks to a heads up from a wonderful member here. Grommet Carlyle in Brick (with a Muttsley photobomb)!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

GA Peach said:


> Brooklyn arrived from L&T and I love her!  Fits my full-sized wallet, Moto X phone (same size as iPhone 6) in the small pocket under the flap, and keys with lots of room to spare.  She'll be the perfect cross-body bag for running around hands free.



Congrats...Is this one navy or black? I am wanting the mini purple one.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Canderson22 said:


> Finally scored this beauty thanks to a heads up from a wonderful member here. Grommet Carlyle in Brick (with a Muttsley photobomb)!
> 
> View attachment 2789444



Love this. Looks so comfy.... And muttsley is just too cute..


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> Finally scored this beauty thanks to a heads up from a wonderful member here. Grommet Carlyle in Brick (with a Muttsley photobomb)!
> 
> View attachment 2789444




Very pretty! Love this color for the fall season.


----------



## GA Peach

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Congrats...Is this one navy or black? I am wanting the mini purple one.


It's black and I recommend it highly.  I've always wanted a Penny but it's a little too small because I hate switching to a smaller wallet.  Then I considered the Penelope because it's a little larger than Penny but I love Brooklyn because of all the pockets and the top handle is really cute.  I think she has a lot of "flavor" for a mini bag and is very comfortable when wearing cross-body.  I'll definitely be getting more colors.


----------



## GA Peach

Canderson22 said:


> Finally scored this beauty thanks to a heads up from a wonderful member here. Grommet Carlyle in Brick (with a Muttsley photobomb)!
> 
> View attachment 2789444


Very nice and Muttsley is a cutie pie!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> This is the brown signature/black leather Edie with gold hardware.  He figured this brown/black combination will go with everything (pretty good for a color blind guy).  It's sooooo lightweight (which is great since I lug around everything I own with me) and I love the turnlock detail on the zipper pull.)



That's so sweet of DH! I love the little turnlock detail. Okay, I admit, I have a soft spot for turnlocks. They are just so adorable! Love especially the side profile of the Edie. The leather looks really rich and thick. I have a hard time deciding between the Phoebe vs the Edie but I really want a purple bag to round up my bag collection. Loving the purple Edie so far as its still available.  BV Phoebe is sadly out of my grasp.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Finally scored this beauty thanks to a heads up from a wonderful member here. Grommet Carlyle in Brick (with a Muttsley photobomb)!
> 
> View attachment 2789444


Very nice - love that color!!! What a cutie in the background!!


----------



## Roomie

Canderson22 said:


> Finally scored this beauty thanks to a heads up from a wonderful member here. Grommet Carlyle in Brick (with a Muttsley photobomb)!
> 
> View attachment 2789444


The color is just TDF, good for ya.


----------



## gr8onteej

They're not bags but they are Coach.  The Kacey watch and turnlock bracelet in Vachetta.


----------



## simplyhappy

gr8onteej said:


> They're not bags but they are Coach.  The Kacey watch and turnlock bracelet in Vachetta.
> View attachment 2790560




These are very nice! Does this mean the leather will patina? 

Reminds me of the new key chains that have a small vachetta hang tag I want.  Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gr8onteej said:


> They're not bags but they are Coach.  The Kacey watch and turnlock bracelet in



Chic! Love both accessories! Timeless appeal.


----------



## DivaNC

gr8onteej said:


> They're not bags but they are Coach.  The Kacey watch and turnlock bracelet in Vachetta.
> View attachment 2790560




Lovely!  Both pieces are very nice.


----------



## gr8onteej

simplyhappy said:


> These are very nice! Does this mean the leather will patina?
> 
> Reminds me of the new key chains that have a small vachetta hang tag I want.  Congrats!




Thank you. The bracelet has already started to patina, that's why it's a little darker.  I have that key chain with the Vachetta hang tag.  It's attached to my vachetta highrise.


----------



## gr8onteej

frenziedhandbag said:


> Chic! Love both accessories! Timeless appeal.







DivaNC said:


> Lovely!  Both pieces are very nice.




Thank you.


----------



## Jesssh

gr8onteej said:


> They're not bags but they are Coach.  The Kacey watch and turnlock bracelet in Vachetta.
> View attachment 2790560



Really pretty!


----------



## simplyhappy

gr8onteej said:


> Thank you. The bracelet has already started to patina, that's why it's a little darker.  I have that key chain with the Vachetta hang tag.  It's attached to my vachetta highrise.




Oh awesome! I like the idea of vachetta leather on small pieces. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gr8onteej

Jesssh said:


> Really pretty!







simplyhappy said:


> Oh awesome! I like the idea of vachetta leather on small pieces. &#10084;&#65039;




Thanks!  I'm a fan of vachetta.


----------



## kcoach

gr8onteej said:


> They're not bags but they are Coach.  The Kacey watch and turnlock bracelet in Vachetta.
> View attachment 2790560


I absolutely love the Kacey watch.


----------



## coachgirl74

Canderson22 said:


> Finally scored this beauty thanks to a heads up from a wonderful member here. Grommet Carlyle in Brick (with a Muttsley photobomb)!
> 
> View attachment 2789444



Beautiful bag! May I ask where did you get it from and also was it on sale ?

Thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

coachgirl74 said:


> Beautiful bag! May I ask where did you get it from and also was it on sale ?
> 
> Thanks!




It came from Dillard's, and was in the clearance case.


----------



## coachgirl74

Canderson22 said:


> It came from Dillard's, and was in the clearance case.



Thanks. Can you please give me the item number or web id ? Want to find one ...


----------



## Caspin22

coachgirl74 said:


> Thanks. Can you please give me the item number or web id ? Want to find one ...




Sure. The Coach style number is 32401. It's no longer on the Dillard's website for their style number but I'll look on my invoice when I get home tonight.


----------



## Sarah03

Gold Phoebe and Cornflower medium skinny from the last FOS. I have been using the medium skinny as my daily wallet & love it!  The outermost pocket holds my ID & most used CC, and the other 2 pockets fit the rest!
View attachment 2791739
View attachment 2791740


----------



## iuvcoach

Black Small Dakotah


----------



## iuvcoach

And this amazing bag, Rhyder Blue 33


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> And this amazing bag, Rhyder Blue 33


 Congrats on both lady bug


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> Gold Phoebe and Cornflower medium skinny from the last FOS. I have been using the medium skinny as my daily wallet & love it!  The outermost pocket holds my ID & most used CC, and the other 2 pockets fit the rest!
> View attachment 2791739
> View attachment 2791740


Twins on the cornflower skinny. Gold is truly a stunning color.


----------



## pbnjam

iuvcoach said:


> And this amazing bag, Rhyder Blue 33





iuvcoach said:


> Black Small Dakotah



Both are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats on both lady bug





pbnjam said:


> Both are beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

iuvcoach said:


> Black Small Dakotah







iuvcoach said:


> And this amazing bag, Rhyder Blue 33




Two amazing bags! The blue is stunning&#128525;. Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

Jaidybug said:


> Two amazing bags! The blue is stunning&#128525;. Congrats!



Thanks Lady, I love both bags, but the blue 33 is just amazing!!!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

coachgirl74 said:


> Thanks. Can you please give me the item number or web id ? Want to find one ...



It's on the Macys website, on sale, with an additional 25% off.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

iuvcoach said:


> And this amazing bag, Rhyder Blue 33


Classy as always love both your reveals!!!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Sarah03 said:


> Gold Phoebe and Cornflower medium skinny from the last FOS. I have been using the medium skinny as my daily wallet & love it!  The outermost pocket holds my ID & most used CC, and the other 2 pockets fit the rest!
> View attachment 2791739
> View attachment 2791740


Love this gold. Metallics are always a hit.


----------



## iuvcoach

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Classy as always love both your reveals!!!



Thanks lady, they are such great bags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iuvcoach said:


> And this amazing bag, Rhyder Blue 33


Both ar gorgeous, but I really love that blue one!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Love this gold. Metallics are always a hit.


Phoebe is so pretty in Gold! I like the mini skinny too!


----------



## Sarah03

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Love this gold. Metallics are always a hit.


Thank you!  



Thatsmypurse said:


> Phoebe is so pretty in Gold! I like the mini skinny too!


Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Twins on the cornflower skinny. Gold is truly a stunning color.



Thank you!!
ah those darn skinnies. I love them!


----------



## iuvcoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Both ar gorgeous, but I really love that blue one!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## yellowbernie

iuvcoach said:


> Black Small Dakotah


Love this bag, congrats


----------



## Caspin22

My newest pretty arrived today and I couldn't be happier!  This is 32682, Madison Smythe in Diamond Python with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> My newest pretty arrived today and I couldn't be happier!  This is 32682, Madison Smythe in Diamond Python with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2793154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793158




Wow!  That's one good looking bag!


----------



## HarliRexx

Canderson22 said:


> My newest pretty arrived today and I couldn't be happier!  This is 32682, Madison Smythe in Diamond Python with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2793154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793158




This is gooooorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> My newest pretty arrived today and I couldn't be happier!  This is 32682, Madison Smythe in Diamond Python with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2793154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793158


Oooo gorgeous!


----------



## marival

Canderson22 said:


> My newest pretty arrived today and I couldn't be happier!  This is 32682, Madison Smythe in Diamond Python with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2793154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793158




So pretty!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Canderson22 said:


> My newest pretty arrived today and I couldn't be happier!  This is 32682, Madison Smythe in Diamond Python with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2793154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793158


This is so pretty. Love the hardware it makes the bag pop...


----------



## simplyhappy

That bag is amazing, congrats!! &#128525;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Edie in signature jacquard.   (Thanks to "eehlers" for the info on the leather tassel!!  I just had to add one after seeing her Edie.)


----------



## Caspin22

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie in signature jacquard.   (Thanks to "eehlers" for the info on the leather tassel!!  I just had to add one after seeing her Edie.)




I think this might be my favorite siggy bag ever. Sooooo classy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I received my order today! The Mini Zip around from the Snoopy collection. Love!!!! I'll post more pix in the Snoopy Clubhouse. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My hangtag wristlet in Jade. Love!!! Yes, it fits an iphone 6!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> I received my order today! The Mini Zip around from the Snoopy collection. Love!!!! I'll post more pix in the Snoopy Clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793791
> View attachment 2793795
> 
> 
> My hangtag wristlet in Jade. Love!!! Yes, it fits an iphone 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793796
> View attachment 2793797


Congrats! Both are adorable! I love that little Woodstock.


----------



## ShaNayNay

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie in signature jacquard.   (Thanks to "eehlers" for the info on the leather tassel!!  I just had to add one after seeing her Edie.)


 
I love the bag AND that tassle!! Where do you get the tassle??


----------



## simplyhappy

BeachBagGal said:


> I received my order today! The Mini Zip around from the Snoopy collection. Love!!!! I'll post more pix in the Snoopy Clubhouse.
> 
> My hangtag wristlet in Jade. Love!!! Yes, it fits an iphone 6!



Cuute! I've gotta go look for that Snoopy clubhouse too...and these hangtag designs are so adorbs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> I think this might be my favorite siggy bag ever. Sooooo classy!


I agree!   I saw eehler's bag and fell in love.  




ShaNayNay said:


> I love the bag AND that tassle!! Where do you get the tassle??


Thanks.  Fellow TPFer "eehlers" had the tassel on her bag and I thought it took it up a notch!   We got the leather tassels from Etsy.


----------



## SiliValley

I just got a Page from the winter collection a few days ago and love it!


----------



## ozmodiar

SiliValley said:


> I just got a Page from the winter collection a few days ago and love it!
> View attachment 2793881




Congrats! I saw the other floral Page with all the jewels but that one was a little too busy for me. This one is perfect!


----------



## iuvcoach

BeachBagGal said:


> I received my order today! The Mini Zip around from the Snoopy collection. Love!!!! I'll post more pix in the Snoopy Clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793791
> View attachment 2793795
> 
> 
> My hangtag wristlet in Jade. Love!!! Yes, it fits an iphone 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793796
> View attachment 2793797



Congrats, such a cute bag!!!


----------



## SiliValley

ozmodiar said:


> Congrats! I saw the other floral Page with all the jewels but that one was a little too busy for me. This one is perfect!




Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## iuvcoach

SiliValley said:


> I just got a Page from the winter collection a few days ago and love it!
> View attachment 2793881



Congrats,  love this print.


----------



## marival

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie in signature jacquard.   (Thanks to "eehlers" for the info on the leather tassel!!  I just had to add one after seeing her Edie.)



This is really a sharp bag.  The tassel really enhances it.


----------



## Caspin22

SiliValley said:


> I just got a Page from the winter collection a few days ago and love it!
> View attachment 2793881




This is beautiful - I love the floral print!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Metallic Edie just arrived... and she will be departing shortly.   I'm not feeling this metallic with the black hardware.   Back she goes!!


----------



## quinna

SiliValley said:


> I just got a Page from the winter collection a few days ago and love it!
> View attachment 2793881



So cute!


----------



## abl13

Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:

Hangtag uni case:



And my first ever fob purchase!!!



I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#128539;

Group shot:


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#128539;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974


Great choices! I'm very much in love with that robot; glad they decided to do him in mixed metals.


----------



## dl787

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#128539;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974



Love the robot and the case. What color is the case inside?


----------



## ZSP

Canderson22 said:


> My newest pretty arrived today and I couldn't be happier!  This is 32682, Madison Smythe in Diamond Python with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2793154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793158



your beautiful bag took my breath away!  May I ask where you bought it?  I've been wanting a Smythe bag.


----------



## iuvcoach

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#128539;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974



Congrats, the robot is my fav fob!!!!


----------



## abl13

dl787 said:


> Love the robot and the case. What color is the case inside?




The case is black inside.


----------



## Hollie91999

Love how shiny she is!!!


----------



## dl787

abl13 said:


> The case is black inside.



Thank you.


----------



## DivaNC

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#55357;&#56859;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974



Uggghhh, I love these hangtag cases but I don't know what I would put in it.  Love the purple.


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> I received my order today! The Mini Zip around from the Snoopy collection. Love!!!! I'll post more pix in the Snoopy Clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793791
> View attachment 2793795
> 
> 
> My hangtag wristlet in Jade. Love!!! Yes, it fits an iphone 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793796
> View attachment 2793797




Love these!  Do you have a case on your iPhone?


----------



## Caspin22

ZSP said:


> your beautiful bag took my breath away!  May I ask where you bought it?  I've been wanting a Smythe bag.




Thank you!  I got her on dillards.com this past week, but they only put a few up and it sold out quickly.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Love these!  Do you have a case on your iPhone?


I have an Incipio NGP case - which is a thinner case. It should still be okay with a little thicker case.


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> I have an Incipio NGP case - which is a thinner case. It should still be okay with a little thicker case.




Awesome!  Thank you. I have a pretty slim case on mine as well. I was hoping it would fit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Awesome!  Thank you. I have a pretty slim case on mine as well. I was hoping it would fit!


Sure thing! There are 2 card slots in there as well. There isn't much room once the phone is there, but you could fit a few cards and lipstick and keys if not too bulky. It's so darn cute! I knew I had to have one once I saw it revealed.


----------



## BeachBagGal

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#128539;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974


Love your hangtag (just got mine in jade) and that robot! I LOVE that robot! I almost ordered one with my last purchase, but was feeling like I had already spent enough.


----------



## BeachBagGal

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#128539;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974


Are you going to use the robot as a keychain or fob?


----------



## BeachBagGal

SiliValley said:


> I just got a Page from the winter collection a few days ago and love it!
> View attachment 2793881


So gorgeous - love!


----------



## pbnjam

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#55357;&#56859;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974


Twins on both case and fob! I got the violet one to match my Crosby.  Both are so cute. If Coach keeps up all these cute items, I'll be broke!



Hollie91999 said:


> Love how shiny she is!!!


Very pretty! Love the buckle and grommets!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> I received my order today! The Mini Zip around from the Snoopy collection. Love!!!! I'll post more pix in the Snoopy Clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793791
> View attachment 2793795
> 
> 
> My hangtag wristlet in Jade. Love!!! Yes, it fits an iphone 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793796
> View attachment 2793797


Cute Mini Zip. Love contrasting lining on hangtag case!


SiliValley said:


> I just got a Page from the winter collection a few days ago and love it!
> View attachment 2793881


This is on my want list!  I like the buckle and the floral print. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Metallic Edie just arrived... and she will be departing shortly.   I'm not feeling this metallic with the black hardware.   Back she goes!!


Thanks for sharing! Although it's not for you, the bag still looks pretty in your picture!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> I received my order today! The Mini Zip around from the Snoopy collection. Love!!!! I'll post more pix in the Snoopy Clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793791
> View attachment 2793795
> 
> 
> My hangtag wristlet in Jade. Love!!! Yes, it fits an iphone 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793796
> View attachment 2793797


That bag is very cute, and I love that hang tag!


----------



## eleanors36

SiliValley said:


> I just got a Page from the winter collection a few days ago and love it!
> View attachment 2793881


This Page is so lovely.  Thanks for posting and congratulations!


----------



## abl13

BeachBagGal said:


> Are you going to use the robot as a keychain or fob?


 
I bought a dog leash clip at home depot and put the robot on that so I can use it as a fob. I have it on my Brooklyn now but I think it will work better on a taller tote-type bag.


----------



## dl787

abl13 said:


> I bought a dog leash clip at home depot and put the robot on that so I can use it as a fob. I have it on my Brooklyn now but I think it will work better on a taller tote-type bag.



That robot is one of my favorite fobs. I put it on my grommet borough and get comments every day. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## littlecollector

Bought the coach cooper satchel online. Planning to use it for work


----------



## CoachCruiser

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#128539;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974


I got a uni case (from my mom!!) in metallic red (SO pretty! - though it was a hard choice with all the pretty colors) - and I couldn't resist the robot, either! I usually don't buy fobs but I couldn't resist this little guy.


----------



## CoachCruiser

littlecollector said:


> Bought the coach cooper satchel online. Planning to use it for work


This is such a lovely bag. I had it in the powder blue (cornflower) and then returned it - now I'm wishing I hadn't! The leather is beautiful and it's such a great, slouchy, boho shape.  Congrats!


----------



## littlecollector

CoachCruiser said:


> This is such a lovely bag. I had it in the powder blue (cornflower) and then returned it - now I'm wishing I hadn't! The leather is beautiful and it's such a great, slouchy, boho shape.  Congrats!



Thanks ^^


----------



## jayohwhy

Picked up the smythe satchel yesterday on clearance at Nordstrom with an extra $50 off. I had the large in black and returned it but am loving the regular so far. We promptly went to Disneyland after coming home last night!


----------



## mrop

jayohwhy said:


> Picked up the smythe satchel yesterday on clearance at Nordstrom with an extra $50 off. I had the large in black and returned it but am loving the regular so far. We promptly went to Disneyland after coming home last night!




Ooh I'd love to see pics! What color did you get??


----------



## Nymeria1

littlecollector said:


> Bought the coach cooper satchel online. Planning to use it for work



Congrats on your Cooper satchel.  I have this bag in the Grey Birch and just love its  pebbly leather and great size.  Enjoy!


----------



## ladyet

abl13 said:


> Stopped after work today to grab some cute accessories:
> 
> Hangtag uni case:
> View attachment 2793972
> 
> 
> And my first ever fob purchase!!!
> View attachment 2793973
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed w the robot. My SA's said he has been super popular. Idk how much to believe them though because everyone I touched today was "the last one in stock" so I think they just really wanted to make a sale &#128539;
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 2793974


Love the hangtag case. Both are super cute.


----------



## Caspin22

Finally got my hands on an Olive Triple Turnlock Carlyle!  She goes perfectly with the matching Skinny Wallet I've had for a while.


----------



## GA Peach

Canderson22 said:


> Finally got my hands on an Olive Triple Turnlock Carlyle!  She goes perfectly with the matching Skinny Wallet I've had for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2795297


A very pretty pair!


----------



## GA Peach

I've been waiting for this bag to show up at my outlet every since someone reported seeing it at theirs.  I was set to pounce on it at 50% off so I doing the happy dance when I saw that it was in clearance for 50/30% off.  Bar Stripe Tote.


----------



## Caspin22

GA Peach said:


> I've been waiting for this bag to show up at my outlet every since someone reported seeing it at theirs.  I was set to pounce on it at 50% off so I doing the happy dance when I saw that it was in clearance for 50/30% off.  Bar Stripe Tote.



Now THAT is a bag I could snuggle with.  Is the inside lined?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> I've been waiting for this bag to show up at my outlet every since someone reported seeing it at theirs.  I was set to pounce on it at 50% off so I doing the happy dance when I saw that it was in clearance for 50/30% off.  Bar Stripe Tote.


Congrats lady


----------



## marival

Canderson22 said:


> Finally got my hands on an Olive Triple Turnlock Carlyle!  She goes perfectly with the matching Skinny Wallet I've had for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2795297



Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## marival

GA Peach said:


> I've been waiting for this bag to show up at my outlet every since someone reported seeing it at theirs.  I was set to pounce on it at 50% off so I doing the happy dance when I saw that it was in clearance for 50/30% off.  Bar Stripe Tote.




Love this color combination!


----------



## iuvcoach

GA Peach said:


> I've been waiting for this bag to show up at my outlet every since someone reported seeing it at theirs.  I was set to pounce on it at 50% off so I doing the happy dance when I saw that it was in clearance for 50/30% off.  Bar Stripe Tote.



Very nice,  congrats


----------



## jayohwhy

My new milk smythe out and about


Argh! The mobile website won't let me upload photos!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards clearance strikes again! Here's my loot from today:

Zippy wallet in Iris. Now my small Iris wristlet will have a friend. 
View attachment 2795537


And the Olive Mini Duffle with grommets. This one has been calling to me since I first saw her. And today I finally caved. 
View attachment 2795543


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again! Here's my loot from today:
> 
> Zippy wallet in Iris. Now my small Iris wristlet will have a friend.
> View attachment 2795537
> 
> 
> And the Olive Mini Duffle with grommets. This one has been calling to me since I first saw her. And today I finally caved.
> View attachment 2795543


Very pretty! Congrats! I've been eyeing that mini duffle with grommets. Seems very spacious and the grommets give it character.


----------



## GA Peach

Canderson22 said:


> Now THAT is a bag I could snuggle with.  Is the inside lined?


Thanks y'all!  (ugh, I wish multi-quote was working for me.....)  Yes, it's lined with a zipper pocket on one side and a snap pocket on the other.  There's a phone pocket on top of the front.


----------



## GA Peach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again! Here's my loot from today:
> 
> Zippy wallet in Iris. Now my small Iris wristlet will have a friend.
> View attachment 2795537
> 
> 
> And the Olive Mini Duffle with grommets. This one has been calling to me since I first saw her. And today I finally caved.
> View attachment 2795543


Very nice!  I love both.  Twins on the wallet.  It matches my UV Duffle perfectly.


----------



## Jaidybug

GA Peach said:


> I've been waiting for this bag to show up at my outlet every since someone reported seeing it at theirs.  I was set to pounce on it at 50% off so I doing the happy dance when I saw that it was in clearance for 50/30% off.  Bar Stripe Tote.




Great tote, glad you got a great deal too!


----------



## Caspin22

GA Peach said:


> Thanks y'all!  (ugh, I wish multi-quote was working for me.....)  Yes, it's lined with a zipper pocket on one side and a snap pocket on the other.  There's a phone pocket on top of the front.




That is a great bag. Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again! Here's my loot from today:
> 
> Zippy wallet in Iris. Now my small Iris wristlet will have a friend.
> View attachment 2795537
> 
> 
> And the Olive Mini Duffle with grommets. This one has been calling to me since I first saw her. And today I finally caved.
> View attachment 2795543


I love your new purchases!!!


----------



## coachgirl74

Canderson22 said:


> Finally got my hands on an Olive Triple Turnlock Carlyle!  She goes perfectly with the matching Skinny Wallet I've had for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2795297



Like the color. Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## bigal

GA Peach said:


> I've been waiting for this bag to show up at my outlet every since someone reported seeing it at theirs.  I was set to pounce on it at 50% off so I doing the happy dance when I saw that it was in clearance for 50/30% off.  Bar Stripe Tote.



OMG!  That is gorgeous!


----------



## bigal

GA Peach said:


> Thanks y'all!  (ugh, I wish multi-quote was working for me.....)  Yes, it's lined with a zipper pocket on one side and a snap pocket on the other.  There's a phone pocket on top of the front.



Even better than I imagined the interior would be.   Ugh!  I wish I had the money to buy right now.   Maybe I'll get lucky after Christmas and find one to buy with Christmas money.


----------



## Hollie91999

Loganberry phoebe...got her at Dillard's for 30% plus 30% off.


----------



## lanta1999

My outlet finds on Thursday. the pink ruby daily was in clearance for 50/30. The saleslady said the long strap couldn't be adjusted so I almost didn't get it. went to the daily clubhouse and saw how to adjust the strap so I think I am really going to love it. 
The purple iris mini duffle was 20/50. It was an impulse buy. I love the color but hope it's not too small for me. It also matched my ultraviolet slim wallet perfectly.


----------



## pbnjam

lanta1999 said:


> My outlet finds on Thursday. the pink ruby daily was in clearance for 50/30. The saleslady said the long strap couldn't be adjusted so I almost didn't get it. went to the daily clubhouse and saw how to adjust the strap so I think I am really going to love it.
> The purple iris mini duffle was 20/50. It was an impulse buy. I love the color but hope it's not too small for me. It also matched my ultraviolet slim wallet perfectly.


Very nice! Twins on PR daily. Love the purple iris color!


----------



## Uthra11

My blue lacquer phoebe from FOS arrived today. Surprisingly it's not the MFF version but the FP store one.


----------



## Caspin22

Uthra11 said:


> My blue lacquer phoebe from FOS arrived today. Surprisingly it's not the MFF version but the FP store one.
> 
> View attachment 2796820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796821
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796822




Twins!  I love mine - the color is amazing.


----------



## PeCe

Uthra11 said:


> My blue lacquer phoebe from FOS arrived today. Surprisingly it's not the MFF version but the FP store one.
> 
> View attachment 2796820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796821
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796822




Wow, a head turner kind of bag!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Uthra11

Canderson22 said:


> Twins!  I love mine - the color is amazing.




Yayyyy! I love it so much so I cut the tags and loaded it immediately.


----------



## Uthra11

PeCe said:


> Wow, a head turner kind of bag!  Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you! She sure is!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> I love your new purchases!!!





Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Uthra11 said:


> My blue lacquer phoebe from FOS arrived today. Surprisingly it's not the MFF version but the FP store one.
> 
> View attachment 2796820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796821
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796822





Congrats!  I love my Lacquer Blue Phoebe.  The color is so rich and vibrant.


I didn't know there were any MFF Phoebes?  If you got it from FOS, it was likely a delete.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hollie91999 said:


> Loganberry phoebe...got her at Dillard's for 30% plus 30% off.


Love Phoebe, and love the loganberry color - very pretty.  Congrats!



lanta1999 said:


> My outlet finds on Thursday. the pink ruby daily was in clearance for 50/30. The saleslady said the long strap couldn't be adjusted so I almost didn't get it. went to the daily clubhouse and saw how to adjust the strap so I think I am really going to love it.
> The purple iris mini duffle was 20/50. It was an impulse buy. I love the color but hope it's not too small for me. It also matched my ultraviolet slim wallet perfectly.





Great finds  - congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Canderson22 said:


> Finally got my hands on an Olive Triple Turnlock Carlyle!  She goes perfectly with the matching Skinny Wallet I've had for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2795297



Twins!  Congrats!  So glad she finally came home with you.



GA Peach said:


> I've been waiting for this bag to show up at my outlet every since someone reported seeing it at theirs.  I was set to pounce on it at 50% off so I doing the happy dance when I saw that it was in clearance for 50/30% off.  Bar Stripe Tote.





Congrats! That is a very striking bag - love the colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Congrats! I've been eyeing that mini duffle with grommets. Seems very spacious and the grommets give it character.



Thanks!  I love the grommets.



GA Peach said:


> Very nice!  I love both.  Twins on the wallet.  It matches my UV Duffle perfectly.



Thanks!  Yay for twins!


----------



## Demurepeacock

I purchased my latest beauty at Dillard's with a 20% coupon (which was awesome, this is a brand new bag!) 
The Madison Edie in teal!!!


----------



## abwd

Demurepeacock said:


> I purchased my latest beauty at Dillard's with a 20% coupon (which was awesome, this is a brand new bag!)
> The Madison Edie in teal!!!
> View attachment 2797020




Gorgeous color!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Caspin22

Demurepeacock said:


> I purchased my latest beauty at Dillard's with a 20% coupon (which was awesome, this is a brand new bag!)
> The Madison Edie in teal!!!
> View attachment 2797020



I've NEVER seen a Dillard's coupon...where did it come from?

Gorgeous bag, by the way!!


----------



## Uthra11

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  I love my Lacquer Blue Phoebe.  The color is so rich and vibrant.
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were any MFF Phoebes?  If you got it from FOS, it was likely a delete.




Apparently they introduced MFF versions, where the logo is different from the FP and I believe they have MFF creed number too. I remember seeing a thread on this topic.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Uthra11 said:


> My blue lacquer phoebe from FOS arrived today. Surprisingly it's not the MFF version but the FP store one.
> 
> View attachment 2796820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796821
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796822


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  I love my Lacquer Blue Phoebe.  The color is so rich and vibrant.
> 
> I didn't know there were any MFF Phoebes?*  If you got it from FOS, it was likely a delete.*






Uthra11 said:


> *Apparently they introduced MFF versions, where the logo is different from the FP and I believe they have MFF creed number too. I remember seeing a thread on this topic*.


 

I was just coming back on here to correct myself - yes, I mispoke.  A friend reminded me about that.  I haven't had access to FOS for quite some time and didn't remember about the MFF version of Phoebe. 

Either way, Lacquer Blue Phoebe is gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## jailnurse93

My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!





Mine all mine!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!




Awesome reason for buying fewer bags! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!




Awesome!!  It's a great looking jeep. Congrats to you, jailnurse!!!


----------



## GA Peach

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!


Good for you!  That's the kind of "coach" I like............


----------



## bigal

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!



Cars will put a damper on purse buying fun sometimes!   Enjoy your beautiful motorized coach!


----------



## Jaidybug

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!




Very nice jeep!!! Congrats!


----------



## katierose

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!





Congrats! Beautiful!
New car or new bag? a no brainer.


----------



## PeCe

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!




Congrats!  Love the black straps on the top  !


----------



## MKB0925

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!



Very pretty....congrats!


----------



## happibug

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!


That's gorgeous! Congrats! I admire your discipline!


----------



## pbnjam

Look what arrived today: Mini Bleecker duffle with grommets! I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Look what arrived today: Mini Bleecker duffle with grommets! I love it!


Love those grommets! Cute!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

pbnjam said:


> Look what arrived today: Mini Bleecker duffle with grommets! I love it!


Wow, love your bag, love the texture of the leather.  Congrats


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those grommets! Cute!!!



Thanks, me too!



yellowbernie said:


> Wow, love your bag, love the texture of the leather.  Congrats




Thanks. That was something I couldn't tell from the Coach pics. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## annpan23

pbnjam said:


> Look what arrived today: Mini Bleecker duffle with grommets! I love it!



Very pretty!  Can it hold as much as what is in your Dakotah?


----------



## Jesssh

pbnjam said:


> Look what arrived today: Mini Bleecker duffle with grommets! I love it!



Love the black mini duffles! I just ordered a plain mini in mink - hope the leather is as nice as the black.


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Look what arrived today: Mini Bleecker duffle with grommets! I love it!




This is so cute!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> This is so cute!


Thank you! 


Jesssh said:


> Love the black mini duffles! I just ordered a plain mini in mink - hope the leather is as nice as the black.


Mink sounds very pretty! I hope you like it too. 


annpan23 said:


> Very pretty!  Can it hold as much as what is in your Dakotah?


It can hold a lot! Basically, it can hold everything except my ipad 2. Now I feel like getting an ipad mini, which would definitely fit.


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> Look what arrived today: Mini Bleecker duffle with grommets! I love it!




Beautiful leather and and a bit of attitude all wrapped up in one adorable bag!! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

jailnurse93 said:


> My new 'coach' that carries me around town....   and the reason I've only bought two purses since January!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797469
> 
> 
> Mine all mine!




Sweet ride!!!!


----------



## Apelila

Hello ladies and gents
It's been a long time since I was here in Coach forum I definetly miss you guys, Without futher a due I went to the nearest outlet yesterday since I organize my closet I realize that I like white clothing and I realize that I don't have a simple white bag well I will take that back I do have a white Longchamp but It doesn't go with the outfit..I do need a simple/sophisticated white bag and maybe a shoes to go with it..prefferably flat shoe I like being comfy 
Enough rambling.... But here are the finds that I found in my outlet store I love it and guys thank you again for letting me share


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> Hello ladies and gents
> It's been a long time since I was here in Coach forum I definetly miss you guys, Without futher a due I went to the nearest outlet yesterday since I organize my closet I realize that I like white clothing and I realize that I don't have a simple white bag well I will take that back I do have a white Longchamp but It doesn't go with the outfit..I do need a simple/sophisticated white bag and maybe a shoes to go with it..prefferably flat shoe I like being comfy
> Enough rambling.... But here are the finds that I found in my outlet store I love it and guys thank you again for letting me share


Super cute finds!!


----------



## LovinLV510

Canderson22 said:


> My newest pretty arrived today and I couldn't be happier!  This is 32682, Madison Smythe in Diamond Python with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2793154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793158




Amazing! I've been stalking this bag for a while. So gorgeous & edgy!


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> Beautiful leather and and a bit of attitude all wrapped up in one adorable bag!! Congrats!



Thank you!



Apelila said:


> Hello ladies and gents
> 
> It's been a long time since I was here in Coach forum I definetly miss you guys, Without futher a due I went to the nearest outlet yesterday since I organize my closet I realize that I like white clothing and I realize that I don't have a simple white bag well I will take that back I do have a white Longchamp but It doesn't go with the outfit..I do need a simple/sophisticated white bag and maybe a shoes to go with it..prefferably flat shoe I like being comfy
> 
> Enough rambling.... But here are the finds that I found in my outlet store I love it and guys thank you again for letting me share




Very cute and perfect for going out! Congrats!


----------



## Jesssh

Apelila said:


> Hello ladies and gents
> It's been a long time since I was here in Coach forum I definetly miss you guys, Without futher a due I went to the nearest outlet yesterday since I organize my closet I realize that I like white clothing and I realize that I don't have a simple white bag well I will take that back I do have a white Longchamp but It doesn't go with the outfit..I do need a simple/sophisticated white bag and maybe a shoes to go with it..prefferably flat shoe I like being comfy
> Enough rambling.... But here are the finds that I found in my outlet store I love it and guys thank you again for letting me share



Nice!


----------



## Mariquel

Apelila said:


> Hello ladies and gents
> It's been a long time since I was here in Coach forum I definetly miss you guys, Without futher a due I went to the nearest outlet yesterday since I organize my closet I realize that I like white clothing and I realize that I don't have a simple white bag well I will take that back I do have a white Longchamp but It doesn't go with the outfit..I do need a simple/sophisticated white bag and maybe a shoes to go with it..prefferably flat shoe I like being comfy
> Enough rambling.... But here are the finds that I found in my outlet store I love it and guys thank you again for letting me share



Super-cute finds!


----------



## quinna

Apelila said:


> Hello ladies and gents
> It's been a long time since I was here in Coach forum I definetly miss you guys, Without futher a due I went to the nearest outlet yesterday since I organize my closet I realize that I like white clothing and I realize that I don't have a simple white bag well I will take that back I do have a white Longchamp but It doesn't go with the outfit..I do need a simple/sophisticated white bag and maybe a shoes to go with it..prefferably flat shoe I like being comfy
> Enough rambling.... But here are the finds that I found in my outlet store I love it and guys thank you again for letting me share



Great finds! The shoes are adorable!


----------



## Esquared72

Two bags for one! Madison NS Totes in Scarlet and Midnight Oak - marked down from $358 each to $143 each. Love!!


----------



## GA Peach

I picked up this Josie Tote at my outlet today and I'm really liking the style.  The color is Gunmetal/Plum.  They also had Light Gold/Black.  The price was $137.40 + tax.


----------



## GA Peach

eehlers said:


> Two bags for one! Madison NS Totes in Scarlet and Midnight Oak - marked down from $358 each to $143 each. Love!!


Nice!  I saw these at my outlet this morning!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Two bags for one! Madison NS Totes in Scarlet and Midnight Oak - marked down from $358 each to $143 each. Love!!


Great deal! Nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

GA Peach said:


> I picked up this Josie Tote at my outlet today and I'm really liking the style.  The color is Gunmetal/Plum.  They also had Light Gold/Black.  The price was $137.40 + tax.


Pretty color with a nice sheen to it!


----------



## Apelila

Thank you guys...Happy shopping


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

GA Peach said:


> I picked up this Josie Tote at my outlet today and I'm really liking the style.  The color is Gunmetal/Plum.  They also had Light Gold/Black.  The price was $137.40 + tax.


Love! Haven't seen this style before. Perfect for everyday use...


----------



## quinna

GA Peach said:


> I picked up this Josie Tote at my outlet today and I'm really liking the style.  The color is Gunmetal/Plum.  They also had Light Gold/Black.  The price was $137.40 + tax.



This is really pretty, very classic style and great color.


----------



## WVUdani

Went to the outlet and scored my first Haley, it's one of the only styles I haven't tried and I have always been in love with the Watermelon shade  already loaded up and ready with my new kitten fob. Also found the adorable robot


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

WVUdani said:


> Went to the outlet and scored my first Haley, it's one of the only styles I haven't tried and I have always been in love with the Watermelon shade  already loaded up and ready with my new kitten fob. Also found the adorable robot


So pretty! Haley's an awesome Legacy shape


----------



## BeachBagGal

WVUdani said:


> Went to the outlet and scored my first Haley, it's one of the only styles I haven't tried and I have always been in love with the Watermelon shade  already loaded up and ready with my new kitten fob. Also found the adorable robot


What a great color!!! Love!


----------



## ecj*waxy

GA Peach said:


> I picked up this Josie Tote at my outlet today and I'm really liking the style.  The color is Gunmetal/Plum.  They also had Light Gold/Black.  The price was $137.40 + tax.


This is so pretty!  I love the color and the shimmer!  Congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

Sharing my latest acquisition...  Small Coach Gramercy satchel in red currant... I LOVE the color and the shape! You will also be surprised on how much it holds...


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Two bags for one! Madison NS Totes in Scarlet and Midnight Oak - marked down from $358 each to $143 each. Love!!


Love Madison leather! Really good price and gorgeous!


GA Peach said:


> I picked up this Josie Tote at my outlet today and I'm really liking the style.  The color is Gunmetal/Plum.  They also had Light Gold/Black.  The price was $137.40 + tax.


Simple yet elegant! 


WVUdani said:


> Went to the outlet and scored my first Haley, it's one of the only styles I haven't tried and I have always been in love with the Watermelon shade  already loaded up and ready with my new kitten fob. Also found the adorable robot


Perforated is pretty! Love all the fun colors you have with watermelon.


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Sharing my latest acquisition...  Small Coach Gramercy satchel in red currant... I LOVE the color and the shape! You will also be surprised on how much it holds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801999


That is one classy bag! Congrats!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Got a cosmetic case, key chain, and 2 wristlets from the Macy's private shopping night.  Stopped at the COACH store before to pick up the metallic hang tag case.


----------



## coachie mama

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2802064
> View attachment 2802066
> View attachment 2802067
> 
> Got a cosmetic case, key chain, and 2 wristlets from the Macy's private shopping night.  Stopped at the COACH store before to pick up the metallic hang tag case.




Beautiful goodies! Love the metallic case


----------



## BeachBagGal

Phiomega said:


> Sharing my latest acquisition...  Small Coach Gramercy satchel in red currant... I LOVE the color and the shape! You will also be surprised on how much it holds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801999


Ooo what a beauty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2802064
> View attachment 2802066
> View attachment 2802067
> 
> Got a cosmetic case, key chain, and 2 wristlets from the Macy's private shopping night.  Stopped at the COACH store before to pick up the metallic hang tag case.


Wow what great goodies!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Adding my new floral mini Crosby from Macy's at 25% off!!! Looks so pretty! I love the way my hangtag wristlet matches it!


----------



## PeCe

Phiomega said:


> Sharing my latest acquisition...  Small Coach Gramercy satchel in red currant... I LOVE the color and the shape! You will also be surprised on how much it holds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801999




You have such an elegant looking red bag!


----------



## PeCe

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2802064
> View attachment 2802066
> View attachment 2802067
> 
> Got a cosmetic case, key chain, and 2 wristlets from the Macy's private shopping night.  Stopped at the COACH store before to pick up the metallic hang tag case.



Fantastic haul!  Love your taste in accessories!  Would love to go shopping with you  !


----------



## DivaNC

WVUdani said:


> Went to the outlet and scored my first Haley, it's one of the only styles I haven't tried and I have always been in love with the Watermelon shade  already loaded up and ready with my new kitten fob. Also found the adorable robot



Love your keyring/fob collection in the back.  Very cute storage method.


----------



## yellowbernie

CoachCruiser said:


> Adding my new floral mini Crosby from Macy's at 25% off!!! Looks so pretty! I love the way my hangtag wristlet matches it!


Love your goodies, love the pattern on this bag.  I have the soft wallet.  Enjoy


----------



## CoachCruiser

yellowbernie said:


> Love your goodies, love the pattern on this bag.  I have the soft wallet.  Enjoy



Thank you! I can't wait to take her out for a spin! I love the soft wallet, too!!


----------



## Mariquel

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2802064
> View attachment 2802066
> View attachment 2802067
> 
> Got a cosmetic case, key chain, and 2 wristlets from the Macy's private shopping night.  Stopped at the COACH store before to pick up the metallic hang tag case.



Love your Coach smalls!


----------



## Mariquel

Phiomega said:


> Sharing my latest acquisition...  Small Coach Gramercy satchel in red currant... I LOVE the color and the shape! You will also be surprised on how much it holds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801999



Love the color and style!


----------



## pbnjam

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2802064
> View attachment 2802066
> View attachment 2802067
> 
> Got a cosmetic case, key chain, and 2 wristlets from the Macy's private shopping night.  Stopped at the COACH store before to pick up the metallic hang tag case.


Lots of pretty goodies! 



CoachCruiser said:


> Adding my new floral mini Crosby from Macy's at 25% off!!! Looks so pretty! I love the way my hangtag wristlet matches it!



Mini crosby is cute!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Mariquel said:


> Love your Coach smalls!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

coachie mama said:


> Beautiful goodies! Love the metallic case


 


PeCe said:


> Fantastic haul! Love your taste in accessories! Would love to go shopping with you  !


 
Thank you!!  PeCe come to Boston and we will go shopping together!


----------



## Phiomega

Mariquel said:


> Love the color and style!



Thank you! I fully agreed with you


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> Adding my new floral mini Crosby from Macy's at 25% off!!! Looks so pretty! I love the way my hangtag wristlet matches it!


Soooo  pretty!!! Love!


----------



## quinna

CoachCruiser said:


> Adding my new floral mini Crosby from Macy's at 25% off!!! Looks so pretty! I love the way my hangtag wristlet matches it!



So cute! Perfect with the wristlet!


----------



## arfmsu

CoachCruiser said:


> Adding my new floral mini Crosby from Macy's at 25% off!!! Looks so pretty! I love the way my hangtag wristlet matches it!




This is such a gorgeous set. I adore that hangtag wristlet!!


----------



## wushock

I've gone slightly overboard this month after viewing the Coach threads.  Here is the first reveal



I'll have another tomorrow.


----------



## arfmsu

wushock said:


> I've gone slightly overboard this month after viewing the Coach threads.  Here is the first reveal
> View attachment 2802766
> 
> 
> I'll have another tomorrow.




That metallic red is so HOT!!


----------



## wushock

lol I know!  I don't know why I like it so much.  I usually don't like 'loud' colors but it's so pretty and will really pop with what I'm having delivered tomorrow!!!


----------



## paula3boys

wushock said:


> I've gone slightly overboard this month after viewing the Coach threads.  Here is the first reveal
> View attachment 2802766
> 
> 
> I'll have another tomorrow.




I haven't wanted anything from new stuff recently till seeing that metallic red!


----------



## ladybug10

This exquisite gal came home with me today. Have you ever had a moment where you see something in a store and just could not part from it? Well, this was it; This was love at first sight. It was screaming "take me home".


----------



## wushock

Yowza!  That's sexy!


----------



## arfmsu

ladybug10 said:


> This exquisite gal came home with me today. Have you ever had a moment where you see something in a store and just could not part from it? Well, this was it; This was love at first sight. It was screaming "take me home".
> View attachment 2802856




This is just lovely!!!


----------



## fashionplate123

ladybug10 said:


> This exquisite gal came home with me today. Have you ever had a moment where you see something in a store and just could not part from it? Well, this was it; This was love at first sight. It was screaming "take me home".
> View attachment 2802856


Gorgeous; saw this in store over the weekend . . . really tempted to order the large size.


----------



## Mariquel

wushock said:


> I've gone slightly overboard this month after viewing the Coach threads.  Here is the first reveal
> View attachment 2802766
> 
> 
> I'll have another tomorrow.



Beautiful set!


----------



## Mariquel

ladybug10 said:


> This exquisite gal came home with me today. Have you ever had a moment where you see something in a store and just could not part from it? Well, this was it; This was love at first sight. It was screaming "take me home".
> View attachment 2802856



Really adoring this style!


----------



## CatePNW

I finally scored the bag that I passed on during my summer vacation when I went to several outlets.  I tried this bag on each time I saw it, but didn't think it was my style.  Well my tastes were still developing because this is totally my style now and I was hoping to find one during my Seattle visit over the weekend.  SCORE in the 50/30% clearance shelf!

Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel


----------



## Hollie91999

My newest addition... Bleecker mini duffle in Loganberry...got her yesterday at Macy's... Clearance at 25% off and additional 25% private sale!!! She's such a cutie and carries more than she looks!!!


----------



## Nymeria1

Phiomega said:


> Sharing my latest acquisition...  Small Coach Gramercy satchel in red currant... I LOVE the color and the shape! You will also be surprised on how much it holds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801999



This is a beautiful bag, enjoy!


----------



## Nymeria1

CoachCruiser said:


> Adding my new floral mini Crosby from Macy's at 25% off!!! Looks so pretty! I love the way my hangtag wristlet matches it!



This bag is adorable!   Perfect with the red hangtag.  Congrats!


----------



## Nymeria1

wushock said:


> I've gone slightly overboard this month after viewing the Coach threads.  Here is the first reveal
> View attachment 2802766
> 
> 
> I'll have another tomorrow.



Twins on the floral Taxi Tote, which I bought last night at the Macy's sale.  I just love this pattern!


----------



## yellowbernie

ladybug10 said:


> This exquisite gal came home with me today. Have you ever had a moment where you see something in a store and just could not part from it? Well, this was it; This was love at first sight. It was screaming "take me home".
> View attachment 2802856


Gorgeous bag, congrats


----------



## BeachBagGal

wushock said:


> I've gone slightly overboard this month after viewing the Coach threads.  Here is the first reveal
> View attachment 2802766
> 
> 
> I'll have another tomorrow.


Love it all! Looks great together!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ladybug10 said:


> This exquisite gal came home with me today. Have you ever had a moment where you see something in a store and just could not part from it? Well, this was it; This was love at first sight. It was screaming "take me home".
> View attachment 2802856


Oooo what a beauty!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> I finally scored the bag that I passed on during my summer vacation when I went to several outlets.  I tried this bag on each time I saw it, but didn't think it was my style.  Well my tastes were still developing because this is totally my style now and I was hoping to find one during my Seattle visit over the weekend.  SCORE in the 50/30% clearance shelf!
> 
> Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel
> 
> View attachment 2803090


Great deal - super cute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollie91999 said:


> My newest addition... Bleecker mini duffle in Loganberry...got her yesterday at Macy's... Clearance at 25% off and additional 25% private sale!!! She's such a cutie and carries more than she looks!!!


Pretty!! I have one coming in a different color!!


----------



## cheidel

*Coach Bleecker Small Wristlet in purple iris arrived today!  Such a gorgeous color, great sale at Macy's!  Nicely padded, fits iphone perfectly, card slots inside, and an outside pocket!*


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> *Coach Bleecker Small Wristlet in purple iris arrived today!  Such a gorgeous color, great sale at Macy's!  Nicely padded, fits iphone perfectly, card slots inside, and an outside pocket!*



Gorgeous color! I love how you can attach the wristlet strap to the other side to turn it into a little dangling pouch bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cheidel said:


> *Coach Bleecker Small Wristlet in purple iris arrived today!  Such a gorgeous color, great sale at Macy's!  Nicely padded, fits iphone perfectly, card slots inside, and an outside pocket!*


How cute - love the color!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous color! I love how you can attach the wristlet strap to the other side to turn it into a little dangling pouch bag.


 


BeachBagGal said:


> How cute - love the color!


 
Thanks ladies!!  My phone pic does not show the color exactly, but close.


----------



## Coconut lover

CatePNW said:


> I finally scored the bag that I passed on during my summer vacation when I went to several outlets.  I tried this bag on each time I saw it, but didn't think it was my style.  Well my tastes were still developing because this is totally my style now and I was hoping to find one during my Seattle visit over the weekend.  SCORE in the 50/30% clearance shelf!
> 
> Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel
> 
> View attachment 2803090



Congratulations! Impressed that you found one


----------



## Coconut lover

Hollie91999 said:


> My newest addition... Bleecker mini duffle in Loganberry...got her yesterday at Macy's... Clearance at 25% off and additional 25% private sale!!! She's such a cutie and carries more than she looks!!!



Macy's has some good deals on the new bags.  Love fatter hang tag chain and the embossed horse and carriage logo


----------



## Hollie91999

I love the embossed logo and oversized hangtag!!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

CatePNW said:


> I finally scored the bag that I passed on during my summer vacation when I went to several outlets.  I tried this bag on each time I saw it, but didn't think it was my style.  Well my tastes were still developing because this is totally my style now and I was hoping to find one during my Seattle visit over the weekend.  SCORE in the 50/30% clearance shelf!
> 
> Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel
> 
> View attachment 2803090



Didn't you just ask if anyone saw this lately???  It was meant to be


----------



## CatePNW

wushock said:


> I've gone slightly overboard this month after viewing the Coach threads.  Here is the first reveal
> View attachment 2802766
> 
> 
> I'll have another tomorrow.


That's such a pretty floral pattern, love each piece!  Did you see the thread where someone did their manicure in the same floral pattern?  It turned out awesome and it's in the Coach forum if you haven't seen it yet.



ladybug10 said:


> This exquisite gal came home with me today. Have you ever had a moment where you see something in a store and just could not part from it? Well, this was it; This was love at first sight. It was screaming "take me home".
> View attachment 2802856


I love the Gramercy bags!


----------



## CatePNW

BeachBagGal said:


> Great deal - super cute!!


Thank you!



Coconut lover said:


> Congratulations! Impressed that you found one


I was so happy to see it sitting there, waiting for me!



ilikesunshine said:


> Didn't you just ask if anyone saw this lately???  It was meant to be


Yes, I did!  And I didn't have high hopes after hearing they hadn't been seen in a while!


----------



## KSuzuki

ladybug10 said:


> This exquisite gal came home with me today. Have you ever had a moment where you see something in a store and just could not part from it? Well, this was it; This was love at first sight. It was screaming "take me home".



That is def one sexy bag, alright! Dunno how much longer I can hold out on this one.  Congrats!


----------



## wushock

CatePNW said:


> That's such a pretty floral pattern, love each piece!  Did you see the thread where someone did their manicure in the same floral pattern?  It turned out awesome and it's in the Coach forum if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> 
> I love the Gramercy bags!




I saw it and loved it.  I wish I could do stuff like that.


----------



## mytnguyen26

I am soooo exited to pick thid baby up to celebrate passing exam. Such a great dark red color for F/W and I cant wait to use it this weekend. yay!!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

mytnguyen26 said:


> I am soooo exited to pick thid baby up to celebrate passing exam. Such a great dark red color for F/W and I cant wait to use it this weekend. yay!!!


Is that a Borough?! Haven't even seen that color; how lovely!


----------



## quinna

mytnguyen26 said:


> I am soooo exited to pick thid baby up to celebrate passing exam. Such a great dark red color for F/W and I cant wait to use it this weekend. yay!!!



So gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## mytnguyen26

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Is that a Borough?! Haven't even seen that color; how lovely!



Yes! This is a Borough in red current. I think this is a new model for this season. It looks just gorgeous on


----------



## mytnguyen26

quinna said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats!



Aw! Thank you! I'm very very happy


----------



## PeCe

mytnguyen26 said:


> I am soooo exited to pick thid baby up to celebrate passing exam. Such a great dark red color for F/W and I cant wait to use it this weekend. yay!!!



I love the color and I love the borough!  Congrats on the bag and passing the exam!


----------



## zaara10

After stupidly losing my fuchsia madison double wrap watch at the zoo, I got this brown one from fos. I like it. The brown is similar to legacy cognac. It's my first watch w/ gold hw, so it's a nice addition... But I still need fuchsia back!


----------



## Sarah03

mytnguyen26 said:


> I am soooo exited to pick thid baby up to celebrate passing exam. Such a great dark red color for F/W and I cant wait to use it this weekend. yay!!!




Lovely!


----------



## Sarah03

zaara10 said:


> After stupidly losing my fuchsia madison double wrap watch at the zoo, I got this brown one from fos. I like it. The brown is similar to legacy cognac. It's my first watch w/ gold hw, so it's a nice addition... But I still need fuchsia back!
> View attachment 2804948
> View attachment 2804949




The cognac is very classy & pretty!  Here's hoping that fuchsia comes back around for you!!


----------



## wushock

Here is my other reveal.


----------



## Nymeria1

wushock said:


> Here is my other reveal.
> View attachment 2804965



This is a gorgeous bag.  Just love if!  Enjoy!


----------



## wushock

Thank you


----------



## Nymeria1

This bag is just gorgeous!  I love it!  Enjoy!


----------



## Jesssh

zaara10 said:


> After stupidly losing my fuchsia madison double wrap watch at the zoo, I got this brown one from fos. I like it. The brown is similar to legacy cognac. It's my first watch w/ gold hw, so it's a nice addition... But I still need fuchsia back!
> View attachment 2804948
> View attachment 2804949



That's really pretty. So elegant!


----------



## pbnjam

zaara10 said:


> After stupidly losing my fuchsia madison double wrap watch at the zoo, I got this brown one from fos. I like it. The brown is similar to legacy cognac. It's my first watch w/ gold hw, so it's a nice addition... But I still need fuchsia back!
> View attachment 2804948
> View attachment 2804949


Perfect match! Gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

wushock said:


> Here is my other reveal.
> View attachment 2804965


Stunning! One of the best Stuart bags along with Dakotah!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

zaara10 said:


> After stupidly losing my fuchsia madison double wrap watch at the zoo, I got this brown one from fos. I like it. The brown is similar to legacy cognac. It's my first watch w/ gold hw, so it's a nice addition... But I still need fuchsia back!
> View attachment 2804948
> View attachment 2804949


Ummmm I need that now. Been looking for a gold/brown watch!


----------



## Ms.Library

I found this beauty on clearance at Dillard's yesterday!


----------



## kcoach

zaara10 said:


> After stupidly losing my fuchsia madison double wrap watch at the zoo, I got this brown one from fos. I like it. The brown is similar to legacy cognac. It's my first watch w/ gold hw, so it's a nice addition... But I still need fuchsia back!
> View attachment 2804948
> View attachment 2804949


I love it - wish I'd gotten one! I'm still hoping you'll find one just like the one you lost!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mytnguyen26 said:


> I am soooo exited to pick thid baby up to celebrate passing exam. Such a great dark red color for F/W and I cant wait to use it this weekend. yay!!!


Looks so pretty on the B!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zaara10 said:


> After stupidly losing my fuchsia madison double wrap watch at the zoo, I got this brown one from fos. I like it. The brown is similar to legacy cognac. It's my first watch w/ gold hw, so it's a nice addition... But I still need fuchsia back!
> View attachment 2804948
> View attachment 2804949


Pretty watch!


----------



## BeachBagGal

wushock said:


> Here is my other reveal.
> View attachment 2804965


Oooo so looks so nice and soft!


----------



## wushock

Gorgeous bag you found at Dillards


----------



## ladyet

zaara10 said:


> After stupidly losing my fuchsia madison double wrap watch at the zoo, I got this brown one from fos. I like it. The brown is similar to legacy cognac. It's my first watch w/ gold hw, so it's a nice addition... But I still need fuchsia back!
> View attachment 2804948
> View attachment 2804949


Sleek design. Love it.


----------



## coachie mama

wushock said:


> Here is my other reveal.
> View attachment 2804965




What a beauty


----------



## yellowbernie

wushock said:


> Here is my other reveal.
> View attachment 2804965


Gorgeous, love this bag..Congrats


----------



## zaara10

Sarah03 said:


> The cognac is very classy & pretty!  Here's hoping that fuchsia comes back around for you!!







Jesssh said:


> That's really pretty. So elegant!







pbnjam said:


> Perfect match! Gorgeous!







ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Ummmm I need that now. Been looking for a gold/brown watch!







kcoach said:


> I love it - wish I'd gotten one! I'm still hoping you'll find one just like the one you lost!







BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty watch!







ladyet said:


> Sleek design. Love it.




Thanks everyone! The leather isn't as soft as on my other watch, but it'll break in w/ use. Fingers crossed my fuchsia one shows up on FOS. Since it was Mother's Day gift, there's definitely a sentimental feeling attached.


----------



## pbnjam

I bought the floral page during the Lord and Taylor friends and family. I'm not sure if I want to keep it yet because it's kind of small and won't be an everyday bag. I was able to get Coach to price match it for me for 25% off though.


----------



## mytnguyen26

This is soo gorgeous! I'd say it is a weekend/casual bag then? I usually use my mini bag in the weekends when doing shopping


----------



## pbnjam

mytnguyen26 said:


> This is soo gorgeous! I'd say it is a weekend/casual bag then? I usually use my mini bag in the weekends when doing shopping


Thank you! I really like the floral print and think it's cute too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> I bought the floral page during the Lord and Taylor friends and family. I'm not sure if I want to keep it yet because it's kind of small and won't be an everyday bag. I was able to get Coach to price match it for me for 25% off though.


Ooo sooo cute!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo sooo cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

wushock said:


> Here is my other reveal.
> View attachment 2804965



Very nice.   Have fun and enjoy carrying it.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

mytnguyen26 said:


> I am soooo exited to pick thid baby up to celebrate passing exam. Such a great dark red color for F/W and I cant wait to use it this weekend. yay!!!


Beautiful.   Congratulations on passing your exams.


----------



## PeCe

pbnjam said:


> I bought the floral page during the Lord and Taylor friends and family. I'm not sure if I want to keep it yet because it's kind of small and won't be an everyday bag. I was able to get Coach to price match it for me for 25% off though.



Wonderful! So cute.


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> I bought the floral page during the Lord and Taylor friends and family. I'm not sure if I want to keep it yet because it's kind of small and won't be an everyday bag. I was able to get Coach to price match it for me for 25% off though.




Oh how cute!  I love the turn lock.


----------



## pbnjam

PeCe said:


> Wonderful! So cute.





Sarah03 said:


> Oh how cute!  I love the turn lock.



Thank you both! Though the more I think about it, the more I want to exchange for small borough.


----------



## mytnguyen26

There's a small borough in Bloomingdales in red current that I'm cheching out tomorrow. I'd say you'll sure have more use out of that bag than this. But this bag is still very cute


----------



## queenanne

I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....







First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;


----------



## yellowbernie

queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....
> 
> View attachment 2807683
> View attachment 2807685
> View attachment 2807686
> View attachment 2807687
> 
> 
> First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;


Gorgeous bag, looks great on you.  Congrats


----------



## BeachBagGal

queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....
> 
> View attachment 2807683
> View attachment 2807685
> View attachment 2807686
> View attachment 2807687
> 
> 
> First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;


Very nice! Looks great on you!


----------



## queenanne

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag, looks great on you.  Congrats







BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Looks great on you!




Thank you so much!! I can't wait to use her soon!!


----------



## Caspin22

queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....
> 
> View attachment 2807683
> View attachment 2807685
> View attachment 2807686
> View attachment 2807687
> 
> 
> First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;




Beautiful bag!  What color is the hardware?


----------



## queenanne

Canderson22 said:


> Beautiful bag!  What color is the hardware?




It's light gold... Against the black, it is just beautiful!!! What a nice contrast


----------



## quinna

Got metallic Crosby for an amazing price on ebay.  I wasn't sure since I have another metallic, but I really like the pebbly/antiqued look of the new metallic along with the dark hardware.


----------



## tonij2000

quinna said:


> Got metallic Crosby for an amazing price on ebay.  I wasn't sure since I have another metallic, but I really like the pebbly/antiqued look of the new metallic along with the dark hardware.



Beautiful!


----------



## tonij2000

queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....
> 
> View attachment 2807683
> View attachment 2807685
> View attachment 2807686
> View attachment 2807687
> 
> 
> First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;



Looks great on you, congrats!


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> Got metallic Crosby for an amazing price on ebay.  I wasn't sure since I have another metallic, but I really like the pebbly/antiqued look of the new metallic along with the dark hardware.


:worthy:
 You are the Queen of eBay steals :worthy:


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> Got metallic Crosby for an amazing price on ebay.  I wasn't sure since I have another metallic, but I really like the pebbly/antiqued look of the new metallic along with the dark hardware.


This is very pretty! I like this metallic leather A LOT. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....
> 
> View attachment 2807683
> View attachment 2807685
> View attachment 2807686
> View attachment 2807687
> 
> 
> First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;


You look great with this bag! Very chic!


----------



## quinna

pbnjam said:


> I bought the floral page during the Lord and Taylor friends and family. I'm not sure if I want to keep it yet because it's kind of small and won't be an everyday bag. I was able to get Coach to price match it for me for 25% off though.


This bag is adorable!


queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....


Love this, and it looks fab on you! 


tonij2000 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


ilikesunshine said:


> :worthy:
> You are the Queen of eBay steals :worthy:


Haha thanks!  


pbnjam said:


> This is very pretty! I like this metallic leather A LOT. Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## CCfor C

queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....
> 
> View attachment 2807683
> View attachment 2807685
> View attachment 2807686
> View attachment 2807687
> 
> 
> First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;




LOVE this tote...looks so nice on you...


----------



## queenanne

tonij2000 said:


> Looks great on you, congrats!







pbnjam said:


> You look great with this bag! Very chic!







quinna said:


> This bag is adorable!
> 
> Love this, and it looks fab on you!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Haha thanks!
> 
> Thanks!







CCfor C said:


> LOVE this tote...looks so nice on you...




Thank you all!! &#128538;


----------



## Nymeria1

quinna said:


> Got metallic Crosby for an amazing price on ebay.  I wasn't sure since I have another metallic, but I really like the pebbly/antiqued look of the new metallic along with the dark hardware.



Just beautiful!  Love this metallic!


----------



## quinna

Nymeria1 said:


> Just beautiful!  Love this metallic!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Got metallic Crosby for an amazing price on ebay.  I wasn't sure since I have another metallic, but I really like the pebbly/antiqued look of the new metallic along with the dark hardware.


Oooo pretty metallic!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

I just received these yesterday from the L & T sale.   I have been wanting a Kimberly Carryall for a while.  I could not decide on which color so I got them both.  One is Cranberry, the other is Camel.  Both with gold hardware.   I will post mod photos once I take the tags, etc off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pink Bon Bon said:


> I just received these yesterday from the L & T sale.   I have been wanting a Kimberly Carryall for a while.  I could not decide on which color so I got them both.  One is Cranberry, the other is Camel.  Both with gold hardware.   I will post mod photos once I take the tags, etc off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808932


Ooo very pretty!


----------



## arfmsu

Pink Bon Bon said:


> I just received these yesterday from the L & T sale.   I have been wanting a Kimberly Carryall for a while.  I could not decide on which color so I got them both.  One is Cranberry, the other is Camel.  Both with gold hardware.   I will post mod photos once I take the tags, etc off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808932




Both are beautiful but I LOVE the cranberry! Congrats!


----------



## Mariquel

Pink Bon Bon said:


> I just received these yesterday from the L & T sale.   I have been wanting a Kimberly Carryall for a while.  I could not decide on which color so I got them both.  One is Cranberry, the other is Camel.  Both with gold hardware.   I will post mod photos once I take the tags, etc off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808932



Well if you can't make up your mind you probably did need both!    I was really tempted by the cranberry but decided I didn't need to get myself another bag so close to Christmas.  Enjoy those beauties for me!


----------



## AlbertsLove

My new bag. It's been awhile for me. I got this one at the outlet for 129.00 plus tax. Still debating if i should keep it.  I love it and been wanting it for a while but fear that it is too small.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

AlbertsLove said:


> My new bag. It's been awhile for me. I got this one at the outlet for 129.00 plus tax. Still debating if i should keep it.  I love it and been wanting it for a while but fear that it is too small.  What do you ladies think?




It's really cute, and I love that color, but I know for me it would be too small. Have you loaded up your stuff in it?


----------



## accessorygirl2

AlbertsLove said:


> My new bag. It's been awhile for me. I got this one at the outlet for 129.00 plus tax. Still debating if i should keep it.  I love it and been wanting it for a while but fear that it is too small.  What do you ladies think?




I have that bag and love it! I use it for nights out in lieu of a clutch. You can put it on the table at a restaurant. It's also nice for shopping.


----------



## pbnjam

AlbertsLove said:


> My new bag. It's been awhile for me. I got this one at the outlet for 129.00 plus tax. Still debating if i should keep it.  I love it and been wanting it for a while but fear that it is too small.  What do you ladies think?


I like the shape of this satchel. It is very cute. I think for a small bag, it is quite roomy. If you don't have a lot of small bags, it's nice to have a few for different occasions.


----------



## AlbertsLove

No. Incase I return it. Last time I did some how a gum wrapper was lost in it and whe I tried returing it they found it. Lol. They did not believe me when i said I never used it. Yeah. It is on the small side for me but i don't carry much. I mean more because of my size.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Yeah. That's what I am thinking. Not everday, but night outs with my DF.


----------



## pbnjam

AlbertsLove said:


> No. Incase I return it. Last time I did some how a gum wrapper was lost in it and whe I tried returing it they found it. Lol. They did not believe me when i said I never used it. Yeah. It is on the small side for me but i don't carry much. I mean more because of my size.


 
You can totally rock this bag! You look great with it.


----------



## CatePNW

AlbertsLove said:


> No. Incase I return it. Last time I did some how a gum wrapper was lost in it and whe I tried returing it they found it. Lol. They did not believe me when i said I never used it. Yeah. It is on the small side for me but i don't carry much. I mean more because of my size.



It looks fine on you, so if the size works for your stuff, I say keep it.  I like how it hangs on your arm, looks comfy and light to carry around.  I wanted a small, light bag so I got the Mini Tanner. When I opened it I was worried that it was too small a look for me, since I'm plus size.  Well, it holds what I need and when I change into that bag, I have a hard time changing out of it, even though it's a mini bag.


----------



## AlbertsLove

CatePNW said:


> It looks fine on you, so if the size works for your stuff, I say keep it.  I like how it hangs on your arm, looks comfy and light to carry around.  I wanted a small, light bag so I got the Mini Tanner. When I opened it I was worried that it was too small a look for me, since I'm plus size.  Well, it holds what I need and when I change into that bag, I have a hard time changing out of it, even though it's a mini bag.


Yes. I like the opening of the bag. It's roomy. It is also very comfy. It wont be an everyday bag that's for sure but I think it will make some outfits look good. Thank you


----------



## AlbertsLove

pbnjam said:


> You can totally rock this bag! You look great with it.



Aww. Thank you!!


----------



## mytnguyen26

Took out my new Borough for work today..aww I can't take my eyes of her. So beautifull


----------



## quinna

mytnguyen26 said:


> Took out my new Borough for work today..aww I can't take my eyes of her. So beautifull



Beautiful!


----------



## PeCe

mytnguyen26 said:


> Took out my new Borough for work today..aww I can't take my eyes of her. So beautifull



Gorgeous B.  Enjoy her!


----------



## pbnjam

mytnguyen26 said:


> Took out my new Borough for work today..aww I can't take my eyes of her. So beautifull


Soo pretty! Is this the mini or small size?


----------



## Caspin22

Couldn't resist this little beauty. I love this red metallic!


----------



## bagenamored

Canderson22 said:


> Couldn't resist this little beauty. I love this red metallic!
> 
> View attachment 2810429


How beautiful! The red is great any day but will especially nice for the holiday season. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> Couldn't resist this little beauty. I love this red metallic!
> 
> View attachment 2810429


Red metallic is puurrddy! I wonder if there will be a bag in this color.


----------



## mytnguyen26

pbnjam said:


> Soo pretty! Is this the mini or small size?



This is the small size. I figure it works better with my proportion (I'm 4ft11 ha ha)


----------



## MKB0925

queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....
> 
> View attachment 2807683
> View attachment 2807685
> View attachment 2807686
> View attachment 2807687
> 
> 
> First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;



Love it looks great!


----------



## Nymeria1

mytnguyen26 said:


> Took out my new Borough for work today..aww I can't take my eyes of her. So beautifull



Congrats on your new Borough!  Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

mytnguyen26 said:


> Took out my new Borough for work today..aww I can't take my eyes of her. So beautifull




Love the Borough.    Gorgeous bag....congratulations!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Since I can't start a thread yet, and I don't know if MFF bags get reveal threads, here's my newest addition. She's a MFF Peyton Leather Mini Domed Satchel.

Out of direct sunlight:






In the sun, but taken from a little ways back:





In the sun, up close:





Another in the sun, a little less close:





Edit: Forgot to mention that the color of this bag is Sherry.


----------



## Sarah03

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since I can't start a thread yet, and I don't know if MFF bags get reveal threads, here's my newest edition. She's a MFF Peyton Mini Domed Satchel.
> 
> Out of direct sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, but taken from a little ways back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another in the sun, a little less close:




So cute!  Mini bags are so much fun. What can you fit in it?


----------



## pbnjam

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since I can't start a thread yet, and I don't know if MFF bags get reveal threads, here's my newest edition. She's a MFF Peyton Mini Domed Satchel.
> 
> Out of direct sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, but taken from a little ways back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another in the sun, a little less close:


O I like this color and shape. Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Oh, I forgot to mention- I had a MFF Peyton Leather Cora Domed Satchel in Pomegranate ombre, but I did not like the feel of the leather on that one at all so I ended up returning it. The leather on this bag is waaaay nicer. Feels to me more like FP saffiano.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Sarah03 said:


> So cute!  Mini bags are so much fun. What can you fit in it?


So far, I've only tried my FP black saffiano mini skinny wallet, checkbook, pen, sunglasses, keys, lip gloss, and phone. I like lighter bags because I'm prone to neck pain with heavier ones.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

pbnjam said:


> O I like this color and shape. Very pretty! Congrats!


Thank you! I forgot to mention that the color is called Sherry. It looks very different than the Peyton Sherry bags on the FOS right now.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since I can't start a thread yet, and I don't know if MFF bags get reveal threads, here's my newest addition. She's a MFF Peyton Leather Mini Domed Satchel.
> 
> Out of direct sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, but taken from a little ways back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another in the sun, a little less close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that the color of this bag is Sherry.




Thanks for sharing.   Your photos are beautiful.    Enjoy this wonderful bag.


----------



## quinna

Canderson22 said:


> Couldn't resist this little beauty. I love this red metallic!
> 
> View attachment 2810429



Oh my gosh, this is fantastic! I hope they make a bag in this metallic too!


----------



## quinna

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since I can't start a thread yet, and I don't know if MFF bags get reveal threads, here's my newest addition. She's a MFF Peyton Leather Mini Domed Satchel.
> 
> Out of direct sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, but taken from a little ways back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another in the sun, a little less close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that the color of this bag is Sherry.



Beautiful color!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Couldn't resist this little beauty. I love this red metallic!
> 
> View attachment 2810429




This is so pretty!


----------



## CatePNW

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since I can't start a thread yet, and I don't know if MFF bags get reveal threads, here's my newest addition. She's a MFF Peyton Leather Mini Domed Satchel.
> 
> Out of direct sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, but taken from a little ways back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another in the sun, a little less close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that the color of this bag is Sherry.



That is so pretty and shiny!  Did you see the larger version Cora in this same color?  From the Coach stock photos, it doesn't look as shiny as your mini version.  Do you know if they're the same?  These were not out at the outlets when I was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

CatePNW said:


> That is so pretty and shiny!  Did you see the larger version Cora in this same color?  From the Coach stock photos, it doesn't look as shiny as your mini version.  Do you know if they're the same?  These were not out at the outlets when I was there a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 2811330


The regular sized Coras I saw were also shiny at my outlet; all of the new Sherry colored Peyton and Darcy pieces were just like my mini. I don't know why the stock photo is so dull; I noticed that too on the FOS. They only came out this week (an SA gave me a sneak peak last week; I couldn't wait to go back to get one).


----------



## PeCe

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since I can't start a thread yet, and I don't know if MFF bags get reveal threads, here's my newest addition. She's a MFF Peyton Leather Mini Domed Satchel.
> 
> Out of direct sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, but taken from a little ways back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun, up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another in the sun, a little less close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that the color of this bag is Sherry.


ChevaliereNoir , That Sherry MFF Peyton Mini Domed Satchel is a real charmer!


----------



## CatePNW

ChevaliereNoir said:


> The regular sized Coras I saw were also shiny at my outlet; all of the new Sherry colored Peyton and Darcy pieces were just like my mini. I don't know why the stock photo is so dull; I noticed that too on the FOS. They only came out this week (an SA gave me a sneak peak last week; I couldn't wait to go back to get one).


Thanks, good to know!  I really like the gold horse and carriage on your mini!  The gold plate on the larger one is nice too, but something about that mini is just special!


----------



## mytnguyen26

I cant really get enough of Coach lately!! My new shoes just arrived from Bloomies F&F sales. 

Goes great my new red Borough, dont you think. 

So happy!!


----------



## dl787

mytnguyen26 said:


> I cant really get enough of Coach lately!! My new shoes just arrived from Bloomies F&F sales.
> 
> Goes great my new red Borough, dont you think.
> 
> So happy!!



Gorgeous! Both are beautiful and I love how they compliment each other.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, good to know!  I really like the gold horse and carriage on your mini!  The gold plate on the larger one is nice too, but something about that mini is just special!


Thank you! I agree completely. I was obsessed with this bag for a week until I could pick it up yesterday. I've never owned a bag like it, but I think it's pretty special, just like you said. Good thing I found TPF, where people understand such things.


----------



## Mariquel

mytnguyen26 said:


> I cant really get enough of Coach lately!! My new shoes just arrived from Bloomies F&F sales.
> 
> Goes great my new red Borough, dont you think.
> 
> So happy!!



Those are so cute!  Love your whole outfit!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

mytnguyen26 said:


> I cant really get enough of Coach lately!! My new shoes just arrived from Bloomies F&F sales.
> 
> Goes great my new red Borough, dont you think.
> 
> So happy!!




Fantastic look!    You must look like a "million bucks" walking down the street.    Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## fashionplate123

mytnguyen26 said:


> I cant really get enough of Coach lately!! My new shoes just arrived from Bloomies F&F sales.
> 
> Goes great my new red Borough, dont you think.
> 
> So happy!!


Is this the new "small" borough or the medium size?  It looks like a great transition between the mini and the medium if it's the small.


----------



## mytnguyen26

fashionplate123 said:


> Is this the new "small" borough or the medium size?  It looks like a great transition between the mini and the medium if it's the small.




Thank you! 

This is the small size I got from Bloomies F&F sale last week. Eventhough it's small, it holds all my everyday needs. Has been wearing it all week and I'd say I'm really in loveee


----------



## mytnguyen26

Thanks everyone. I'm really obsessed with Coach lately, ever since they changed their design approach. Now I wish they have the new Borough design in Alpine Moss color. Oh, I would faint.

Saw the Urbane bag in Alpine Moss on Coach outlet, and I'm so tempted.


----------



## PeCe

mytnguyen26 said:


> I cant really get enough of Coach lately!! My new shoes just arrived from Bloomies F&F sales.
> 
> Goes great my new red Borough, dont you think.
> 
> So happy!!



Beautiful, put together look.  Shoes are so pretty!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

mytnguyen26 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm really obsessed with Coach lately, ever since they changed their design approach. Now I wish they have the new Borough design in Alpine Moss color. Oh, I would faint.
> 
> Saw the Urbane bag in Alpine Moss on Coach outlet, and I'm so tempted.


That design in Alpine Moss?! I think I'd do backflips over that too, lol


----------



## carterazo

mytnguyen26 said:


> I cant really get enough of Coach lately!! My new shoes just arrived from Bloomies F&F sales.
> 
> Goes great my new red Borough, dont you think.
> 
> So happy!!



Bag twins!  I looooove this bag.  DH is putting this under the tree for me this Christmas.  

Your shoes are gorgeous too.  Congrats on a nice, complementary set.


----------



## mytnguyen26

carterazo said:


> Bag twins!  I looooove this bag.  DH is putting this under the tree for me this Christmas.
> 
> Your shoes are gorgeous too.  Congrats on a nice, complementary set.



Yayyyy!!! Congrats, and especially it's from DH so doubles the happiness. 

Enjoy your B bag, I now I'm really enjoying mine


----------



## Damemike

My Bleecker utility tote in color block leather


----------



## katierose

Damemike said:


> My Bleecker utility tote in color block leather
> View attachment 2812422



Nice, looks like great leather.


----------



## Damemike

katierose said:


> Nice, looks like great leather.




Yeah, it's really thick and sturdy!


----------



## LovinLV510

This little cutie just arrived from the outlet sale last week. &#127913;


----------



## letstalkbags

Vermillion and teal from recent FOS  . I ordered them when I first saw them on sale then they were gone till the last part of it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

letstalkbags said:


> Vermillion and teal from recent FOS  . I ordered them when I first saw them on sale then they were gone till the last part of it.


Pretty, pretty!! Great colors!


----------



## jenn805

letstalkbags said:


> Vermillion and teal from recent FOS  . I ordered them when I first saw them on sale then they were gone till the last part of it.



Pretty


----------



## pmburk

My oxblood Gramercy arrived today!


----------



## pbnjam

My new to me Dragonfly duffle! It's . My photo doesn't do it much justice. 
So for those of you who already own this bag, how has it been holding up? I can be a bit clumsy and have light corner wear on some of my bags. I would be upset if that happened to this one though.


----------



## pbnjam

pmburk said:


> My oxblood Gramercy arrived today!


 
So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Hollie91999

pbnjam said:


> My new to me Dragonfly duffle! It's . My photo doesn't do it much justice.
> So for those of you who already own this bag, how has it been holding up? I can be a bit clumsy and have light corner wear on some of my bags. I would be upset if that happened to this one though.



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Hollie91999 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

pmburk said:


> My oxblood Gramercy arrived today!




Not how I pictured oxblood, but very pretty


----------



## quinna

pmburk said:


> My oxblood Gramercy arrived today!



Gorgeous bag, congrats!


----------



## pmburk

paula3boys said:


> Not how I pictured oxblood, but very pretty



Thanks Paula! 

It looks more brown in my pictures. It is definitely a deep reddish brown but I would call it more of a cordovan. My phone pictures make it look like just a straight up dark brown, which it really isn't.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Blue Dakotah...my second Dakotah and definitely not last


----------



## Apelila

Since I wear black,white,gray 99% of the time no matter what the weather look like yes my color clothing is so boring but I wanted my small bags or most of my bags to be the accesories and pop of color is a must I don't know the name but I will name her barbie bag


----------



## arfmsu

pbnjam said:


> My new to me Dragonfly duffle! It's . My photo doesn't do it much justice.
> So for those of you who already own this bag, how has it been holding up? I can be a bit clumsy and have light corner wear on some of my bags. I would be upset if that happened to this one though.




Twins!! Congrats - she is an absolute stunner for sure.

Mine came with a bit of wear (some scuffs and slight corner wear) but I just moisturized the leather and then used fiebrings on the worn parts and it looks good as new! I am careful with my bags but I in no way baby them. Hope this helps.


----------



## pbnjam

Apelila said:


> Since I wear black,white,gray 99% of the time no matter what the weather look like yes my color clothing is so boring but I wanted my small bags or most of my bags to be the accesories and pop of color is a must I don't know the name but I will name her barbie bag


 This is very cute! Pink ruby is a very pretty pink. Congrats!


arfmsu said:


> Twins!! Congrats - she is an absolute stunner for sure.
> 
> Mine came with a bit of wear (some scuffs and slight corner wear) but I just moisturized the leather and then used fiebrings on the worn parts and it looks good as new! I am careful with my bags but I in no way baby them. Hope this helps.


 Yay, twins! That is good to know because my e/w duffle shows a bit of corner wear only after wearing it a handful of times. I want to take it out for a spin but I would be disappointed if it loses color too quickly. But anyways I am sooo psyched to own this!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Blue Dakotah...my second Dakotah and definitely not last


 This is very pretty! What a beautiful shade of blue. Congrats!


----------



## arfmsu

Apelila said:


> Since I wear black,white,gray 99% of the time no matter what the weather look like yes my color clothing is so boring but I wanted my small bags or most of my bags to be the accesories and pop of color is a must I don't know the name but I will name her barbie bag





Gorgeous color, great choice!



frivofrugalista said:


> Blue Dakotah...my second Dakotah and definitely not last




Ooooh LOVE this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> Since I wear black,white,gray 99% of the time no matter what the weather look like yes my color clothing is so boring but I wanted my small bags or most of my bags to be the accesories and pop of color is a must I don't know the name but I will name her barbie bag


Oh fun! Love that pop of Barbie pink!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arfmsu said:


> Twins!! Congrats - she is an absolute stunner for sure.
> 
> Mine came with a bit of wear (some scuffs and slight corner wear) but I just moisturized the leather and then used fiebrings on the worn parts and it looks good as new! I am careful with my bags but I in no way baby them. Hope this helps.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Apelila

pbnjam said:


> This is very cute! Pink ruby is a very pretty pink. Congrats!
> 
> Yay, twins! That is good to know because my e/w duffle shows a bit of corner wear only after wearing it a handful of times. I want to take it out for a spin but I would be disappointed if it loses color too quickly. But anyways I am sooo psyched to own this!


Thank you ladies
Mine was new the SA had a new one hiding in back stock so I get very lucky and the wristket phonecase/wallet was found as well hiding in the back this is a good purchased and I will wear it tomorrow for the Thanksgiving dinner 
Happy advance Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Apelila

arfmsu said:


> Gorgeous color, great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh LOVE this!


Thank you ladies you aguys are all wonderfull
Happy advance Thanksgiving to you guys


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh fun! Love that pop of Barbie pink!


Thank you so much
Happy advance Thanksgiving cheers!


----------



## ladybug10

frivofrugalista said:


> Blue Dakotah...my second Dakotah and definitely not last




Love this. I tried to purchase this yesterday, but my SA couldn't find any more in any of the stores. I may get the black now, but I was trying to avoid getting another black bag


----------



## frivofrugalista

ladybug10 said:


> Love this. I tried to purchase this yesterday, but my SA couldn't find any more in any of the stores. I may get the black now, but I was trying to avoid getting another black bag


The blue were at select stores in NY and CA and a few at JAX. Ask your SA to do a search, the black is stunning at well and details make it stand out!


----------



## arfmsu

Drove over to the FP store today with the PCE card burning a hole in my pocket and walked away with the metallic red Ranger and coordinating metallic red hangtag wristlet.  They were out of the robot fobs so I ordered two, one for me and one for my bestie for Xmas. 

I had my eye on the jeweled floral penny but the uniqueness of the metallic red and the vapor/black chain hardware screamed, "take me home!" Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Bag Me

arfmsu said:


> Drove over to the FP store today with the PCE card burning a hole in my pocket and walked away with the metallic red Ranger and coordinating metallic red hangtag wristlet.  They were out of the robot fobs so I ordered two, one for me and one for my bestie for Xmas.
> 
> I had my eye on the jeweled floral penny but the uniqueness of the metallic red and the vapor/black chain hardware screamed, "take me home!" Thanks for letting me share!!


I love your new bag...I been eying this one too!


----------



## DivaNC

arfmsu said:


> Drove over to the FP store today with the PCE card burning a hole in my pocket and walked away with the metallic red Ranger and coordinating metallic red hangtag wristlet.  They were out of the robot fobs so I ordered two, one for me and one for my bestie for Xmas.
> 
> I had my eye on the jeweled floral penny but the uniqueness of the metallic red and the vapor/black chain hardware screamed, "take me home!" Thanks for letting me share!!



Lovely and that vapor hardware is gorgeous.


----------



## arfmsu

Bag Me said:


> I love your new bag...I been eying this one too!




Thanks so much!! I'm really happy with this one and highly recommend it if you're on the fence. Let me know if there's anything I can do/show to help sway you!


----------



## arfmsu

DivaNC said:


> Lovely and that vapor hardware is gorgeous.




Thank you - I love the hardware. It's definitely one of the reasons I bought this over the jeweled floral penny. I'm a sucker for any chain strap but a shiny black chain? I'm sold.


----------



## GA Peach

My "new to me" Legacy SLG's, Large Wristlets in Emerald and Fuchsia with Universal Case in Fuchsia.  The seller indicated she used the wristlets once but they look brand new. 


FOS purchases, Love Red Large Riley and matching wristlet.


----------



## jane

It has already been revealed here a few times but! My light blue Dakotah is here! It's super cute and I am glad I snagged one before they finally completely sold out. They are all gone now and if the new system is to be believed, they truly are all gone, except for a few scattered returns that might come in. Whew!!

I'm really glad I got a second one though. As I've said before, I love this style WAY more than I expected to. The same thing happened with Phoebe, lol. Didn't think I'd like it, now I have six. Heh.

But here is the BIG SHOCKER! I opened the box, which was shipped to me from fancy Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, saw my new bag carefully gift boxed, and next to it, another very small box. What could that be??? I thought. I opened it.

OMG IT IS THE ORIGINAL $50 GIVEAWAY FEATHER CHARM!!! I thought those were LONG gone! I was thrilled and surprised. What an embarrassment of riches, I now have three of these babies (one for each Dakotah and this one)! LOL!

What a great way to start another long bag ban... ah. I could not be more satisfied with my Coach collection at this point. And now I can finally save some money!


----------



## flik

jane said:


> It has already been revealed here a few times but! My light blue Dakotah is here! It's super cute and I am glad I snagged one before they finally completely sold out. They are all gone now and if the new system is to be believed, they truly are all gone, except for a few scattered returns that might come in. Whew!!
> 
> I'm really glad I got a second one though. As I've said before, I love this style WAY more than I expected to. The same thing happened with Phoebe, lol. Didn't think I'd like it, now I have six. Heh.
> 
> But here is the BIG SHOCKER! I opened the box, which was shipped to me from fancy Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, saw my new bag carefully gift boxed, and next to it, another very small box. What could that be??? I thought. I opened it.
> 
> OMG IT IS THE ORIGINAL $50 GIVEAWAY FEATHER CHARM!!! I thought those were LONG gone! I was thrilled and surprised. What an embarrassment of riches, I now have three of these babies (one for each Dakotah and this one)! LOL!
> 
> What a great way to start another long bag ban... ah. I could not be more satisfied with my Coach collection at this point. And now I can finally save some money!



Congratulations on the bag & fob. Yes, this store was the only one to still carry the blue dakotah & the red rhyder (which is waiting for me to pick up this weekend). Since this store is one of the remodeled flagship boutiques, they also were given a shipment of fobs to give as gifts with purchase (I've got one of those waiting too). The ladies there are so nice & accommodating. I'm glad they fulfilled your order. I'll let'em know you're pleased when I go in.


----------



## simplycaren

Rhyder went back to the boutique today (for the second time). I couldn't hang with the scratched turnlock on the gunmetal. Used my PCE and came home with this beauty (and a $250 refund!). Time to retire my precious Phoebe.


----------



## arfmsu

simplycaren said:


> Rhyder went back to the boutique today (for the second time). I couldn't hang with the scratched turnlock on the gunmetal. Used my PCE and came home with this beauty (and a $250 refund!). Time to retire my precious Phoebe.




Twins! Just picked up this beauty, too. Congrats!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arfmsu said:


> Drove over to the FP store today with the PCE card burning a hole in my pocket and walked away with the metallic red Ranger and coordinating metallic red hangtag wristlet.  They were out of the robot fobs so I ordered two, one for me and one for my bestie for Xmas.
> 
> I had my eye on the jeweled floral penny but the uniqueness of the metallic red and the vapor/black chain hardware screamed, "take me home!" Thanks for letting me share!!


OMG GORGEOUS!!! What a stunner!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

GA Peach said:


> My "new to me" Legacy SLG's, Large Wristlets in Emerald and Fuchsia with Universal Case in Fuchsia.  The seller indicated she used the wristlets once but they look brand new.
> 
> 
> FOS purchases, Love Red Large Riley and matching wristlet.


Wow fun colors!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jane said:


> It has already been revealed here a few times but! My light blue Dakotah is here! It's super cute and I am glad I snagged one before they finally completely sold out. They are all gone now and if the new system is to be believed, they truly are all gone, except for a few scattered returns that might come in. Whew!!
> 
> I'm really glad I got a second one though. As I've said before, I love this style WAY more than I expected to. The same thing happened with Phoebe, lol. Didn't think I'd like it, now I have six. Heh.
> 
> But here is the BIG SHOCKER! I opened the box, which was shipped to me from fancy Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, saw my new bag carefully gift boxed, and next to it, another very small box. What could that be??? I thought. I opened it.
> 
> OMG IT IS THE ORIGINAL $50 GIVEAWAY FEATHER CHARM!!! I thought those were LONG gone! I was thrilled and surprised. What an embarrassment of riches, I now have three of these babies (one for each Dakotah and this one)! LOL!
> 
> What a great way to start another long bag ban... ah. I could not be more satisfied with my Coach collection at this point. And now I can finally save some money!


Awesome!!! Great bag!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

simplycaren said:


> Rhyder went back to the boutique today (for the second time). I couldn't hang with the scratched turnlock on the gunmetal. Used my PCE and came home with this beauty (and a $250 refund!). Time to retire my precious Phoebe.


Goooorgeous!! What a stunning bag!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Super cute love your reveal.


----------



## arfmsu

BeachBagGal said:


> OMG GORGEOUS!!! What a stunner!!!!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bag Me

arfmsu said:


> Thanks so much!! I'm really happy with this one and highly recommend it if you're on the fence. Let me know if there's anything I can do/show to help sway you!


Thanks, that would be great...any chance you please show me a picture of your bag inside loaded with items?  Do you still love her??


----------



## Apelila

arfmsu said:


> Drove over to the FP store today with the PCE card burning a hole in my pocket and walked away with the metallic red Ranger and coordinating metallic red hangtag wristlet.  They were out of the robot fobs so I ordered two, one for me and one for my bestie for Xmas.
> 
> I had my eye on the jeweled floral penny but the uniqueness of the metallic red and the vapor/black chain hardware screamed, "take me home!" Thanks for letting me share!!


Simply beautiful Congrats!


----------



## arfmsu

Bag Me said:


> Thanks, that would be great...any chance you please show me a picture of your bag inside loaded with items?  Do you still love her??




Absolutely! I'm using her today in fact.  It's total love!!!

So I've got my full size continental wallet, the hang tag wristlet, my house and car keys, small lotion, ibuprofen bottle, pen, pop up hair brush, other essentials in the zippered part and then in the back pocket I have my phone, blistex and a store ad. It holds a lot for being a smaller bag! The only thing I couldn't fit was the Saffiano pouch I usually hold all of my small items in - it was too big with the wallet and wristlet. HTH!


----------



## arfmsu

Apelila said:


> Simply beautiful Congrats!




Thanks so much!


----------



## Bag Me

arfmsu said:


> Absolutely! I'm using her today in fact.  It's total love!!!
> 
> So I've got my full size continental wallet, the hang tag wristlet, my house and car keys, small lotion, ibuprofen bottle, pen, pop up hair brush, other essentials in the zippered part and then in the back pocket I have my phone, blistex and a store ad. It holds a lot for being a smaller bag! The only thing I couldn't fit was the Saffiano pouch I usually hold all of my small items in - it was too big with the wallet and wristlet. HTH!


Wow, it really holds alot...SOLD, I'm going to make my purchase for one (now which color...LOL)  Thank you, have fun shopping


----------



## arfmsu

Bag Me said:


> Wow, it really holds alot...SOLD, I'm going to make my purchase for one (now which color...LOL)  Thank you, have fun shopping




It really does for being a smaller bag - I moved from my teal borough to this and it wasn't too terrible of a transition. 

I hope you get one - it really is a great bag. I was really tempted by the black with gold chain but this red was just too stunning in person IMO. Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## PeCe

pbnjam said:


> My new to me Dragonfly duffle! It's . My photo doesn't do it much justice.
> So for those of you who already own this bag, how has it been holding up? I can be a bit clumsy and have light corner wear on some of my bags. I would be upset if that happened to this one though.



Awesome!


----------



## Weekend shopper

pbnjam said:


> My new to me Dragonfly duffle! It's . My photo doesn't do it much justice.
> So for those of you who already own this bag, how has it been holding up? I can be a bit clumsy and have light corner wear on some of my bags. I would be upset if that happened to this one though.



  I have not had any problems with my Dragonfly  duffle.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## pbnjam

Weekend shopper said:


> I have not had any problems with my Dragonfly  duffle.  Congrats and enjoy


Thank you. I luuuv it! 


PeCe said:


> Awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## Doglover1610

It's been WAY too long since I've been on this forum! Did some long-overdue shopping over the weekend in Philly/Connecticut and came home with:


----------



## Mariquel

Doglover1610 said:


> It's been WAY too long since I've been on this forum! Did some long-overdue shopping over the weekend in Philly/Connecticut and came home with:



Welcome back.  Love the color of your pumps!


----------



## carterazo

Doglover1610 said:


> It's been WAY too long since I've been on this forum! Did some long-overdue shopping over the weekend in Philly/Connecticut and came home with:



Beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## Galactic Girl

Toaster from FOS. I took off the metal hangtag, don't care much for em and added one of my many Skully fobs:


----------



## jailnurse93

Galactic Girl said:


> Toaster from FOS. I took off the metal hangtag, don't care much for em and added one of my many Skully fobs:




I really love these little Coach Toaster bags.  The only reason I haven't bought one is because I have a black Dooney Florentine that is shaped exactly the same way.


----------



## Galactic Girl

There is nothing small about this bag!! It is the normal size I guess you could say? Much bigger than the small and a little smaller than the large (and it does not have that infuriating double main compartment). It's 13" long x 8" high and is the perfect practical size. The only problem is that now I have to find a brightly colored larger wallet because my small black one is swimming in there!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2589454
> 
> 
> My recent FOS clearance purchase: tattersal trench coat and vermillion duffle.



If you don't mind me asking what size is that? I want one but fear xl is too small.


----------



## joni80

AlbertsLove said:


> If you don't mind me asking what size is that? I want one but fear xl is too small.




Hi, I am a 4-6 size and was wearing size small. Coach trenches run true to size for me.


----------



## pbnjam

Galactic Girl said:


> Toaster from FOS. I took off the metal hangtag, don't care much for em and added one of my many Skully fobs:


This is so cute! The skull fob matches really well. And your avatar is funny!

I just realized you wrote that you got this from FOS. Now I know what i'm missing out on.


----------



## CatePNW

Galactic Girl said:


> Toaster from FOS. I took off the metal hangtag, don't care much for em and added one of my many Skully fobs:


Very cute!  I have a Kate Spade bag that is very similar to this, same pebbly leather, just love it.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Pebbled  blue Rhyder 33


----------



## AlbertsLove

Hmm. I am about a 16-18, Xl might still be too small.  Maybe a motivation to loose weight. Hehe. Thanks.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Ugh. So mad I missed out on that toaster!!! I been having some bad Coach luck!!! Lol


----------



## pbnjam

Weekend shopper said:


> Pebbled  blue Rhyder 33
> 
> View attachment 2822001


Ahh breathtaking! Congrats!


----------



## quinna

Got my woven indigo Preston from FOS today. I'm thrilled! It was very well wrapped.  The handles were a bit squished, but I'm willing to overlook that. Was this color/style combo ever sold in the US before the recent FOS? I had always been on the lookout for it when they originally released the other indigo woven styles, but I never saw it, and there's no trace of it on the interwebs.


----------



## Weekend shopper

pbnjam said:


> Ahh breathtaking! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## LauraTracy

Weekend shopper said:


> Pebbled  blue Rhyder 33
> 
> View attachment 2822001



Such a pretty color.  Just lovely!



quinna said:


> Got my woven indigo Preston from FOS today. I'm thrilled! It was very well wrapped.  The handles were a bit squished, but I'm willing to overlook that. Was this color/style combo ever sold in the US before the recent FOS? I had always been on the lookout for it when they originally released the other indigo woven styles, but I never saw it, and there's no trace of it on the interwebs.



Love the woven!  I just got my woven Toaster the other week and I almost didn't make it out of the doctor's office.  Beware, people love it!  Very nice!


----------



## flik

Weekend shopper said:


> Pebbled  blue Rhyder 33
> 
> View attachment 2822001



Congratulations. Very very nice! How did you manage to score of of these? I saw all of one at the BH flagship store & they told me that was the last one available.


----------



## Weekend shopper

LauraTracy said:


> Such a pretty color.  Just lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the woven!  I just got my woven Toaster the other week and I almost didn't make it out of the doctor's office.  Beware, people love it!  Very nice!



Thank you 


flik said:


> Congratulations. Very very nice! How did you manage to score of of these? I saw all of one at the BH flagship store & they told me that was the last one available.



Thank you.  My SA was able to locate one from N.J.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

New camo Taxi tote picked out by my hubby. I know a lot of people just don't like the camo stuff, but I'm really happy with it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kcoach said:


> I'm so in love with my new violet Kelsey that I got the matching photo keychain today (20% off)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788277



I love your violet Kelsey!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Let's try this again...previous pic didn't upload correctly.


----------



## amvaldez18

Got my FOS order today!  I love everything, and my hubby loves how much I saved!


Bleecker Embossed Logo Leather Cooper Satchel ($106) and Bleecker Logo Embossed Accordion Zip Wallet ($74.50) both in Ecru


----------



## amvaldez18

Bleecker Printed Signature Cooper Satchel ($76.50) and Signature Soft Wallet ($49.50) both in Black Khaki/Black


----------



## ltbag

Weekend shopper said:


> Pebbled  blue Rhyder 33
> 
> View attachment 2822001



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

amvaldez18 said:


> Got my FOS order today!  I love everything, and my hubby loves how much I saved!
> 
> 
> Bleecker Embossed Logo Leather Cooper Satchel ($106) and Bleecker Logo Embossed Accordion Zip Wallet ($74.50) both in Ecru




Great bags and awesome price tag! Got to love that!!


----------



## MKB0925

amvaldez18 said:


> Bleecker Printed Signature Cooper Satchel ($76.50) and Signature Soft Wallet ($49.50) both in Black Khaki/Black



Love...I  am thinking a cooper is in my future!


----------



## Weekend shopper

ltbag said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## amvaldez18

MKB0925 said:


> Love...I  am thinking a cooper is in my future!



It really is a pretty bag. I just love the black and khaki together!  I can't wait to use it!  There were a ton of coopers on the FOS that ends in a few hours but they all sold out. I wouldn't be surprised to see them on FOS again though so just keep a lookout for them.


----------



## ltbag

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you



You are welcome my friend.    Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Stazerd

Part of my FOS purchase. Midnight Oak Cooper Satchel.  I had a Phoebe in this color but I just don't like compartments so I sold her. This suits me much better and the leather is beautifully pebbled.  It came without wrapping but seems to be perfect in every way. Very happy I woke up early last Sunday!


----------



## mrop

AshleyLovesLV said:


> View attachment 2822262
> 
> 
> Let's try this again...previous pic didn't upload correctly.




I love it!! I think it's adorable and an edgy neutral! I'm thinking of getting this taxi tote too! Does it have the zip top or the dogleash closure?


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

mrop said:


> I love it!! I think it's adorable and an edgy neutral! I'm thinking of getting this taxi tote too! Does it have the zip top or the dogleash closure?




Thank you! It is zip top. I wouldn't have gotten it otherwise. I don't like the dog leash closure. I don't know why so many people don't like the camo! I like it even better now that I've seen it in person!


----------



## CCfor C

Weekend shopper said:


> Pebbled  blue Rhyder 33
> 
> View attachment 2822001



LOVE the color...and the bag...congrats!



AshleyLovesLV said:


> New camo Taxi tote picked out by my hubby. I know a lot of people just don't like the camo stuff, but I'm really happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822260
> View attachment 2822261



I like the camo...very cool and I like the taxi tote...I see one of the totes in my future...(we need a crystal ball smilie!)



amvaldez18 said:


> Got my FOS order today!  I love everything, and my hubby loves how much I saved!
> 
> 
> Bleecker Embossed Logo Leather Cooper Satchel ($106) and Bleecker Logo Embossed Accordion Zip Wallet ($74.50) both in Ecru



Beautiful! You will love carrying it...



Stazerd said:


> Part of my FOS purchase. Midnight Oak Cooper Satchel.  I had a Phoebe in this color but I just don't like compartments so I sold her. This suits me much better and the leather is beautifully pebbled.  It came without wrapping but seems to be perfect in every way. Very happy I woke up early last Sunday!



Just wait until it gets all smooshy and dog-eared... so intoxicating, that leather...


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Thank you so much! I like it more than I thought I would, that's for sure


----------



## Weekend shopper

CCfor C said:


> LOVE the color...and the bag...congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Got my FOS order, too! And despite the box looking like this after it sat in a snow slush puddle for an hour and 15 minutes:






Both the wallet and bag were fine:





The bag is a Peyton mini Cora in Anthracite, and the wallet is the Madison gathered leather in Champagne.

The wallet was purchased to go with this bag, that I bought on FOS many moons ago, and haven't been able to find a wallet for until now:





I think I'll use a black saffiano mini skinny with silver hw with the Anthracite mini Cora.


----------



## Galactic Girl

pbnjam said:


> This is so cute! The skull fob matches really well. And your avatar is funny!



Thanks!! I have always been into space-y things I guess you can say. I suppose that is why I went into aerospace and work in a facility that designs and manufactures bits and pieces that go into space. I even have something on the Mars Rover!! Retro space stuff has always appealed to me too with the huge bubble helmets, ray guns, and metallic space suits


----------



## tonij2000

Weekend shopper said:


> Pebbled  blue Rhyder 33
> 
> View attachment 2822001



Beautiful!


----------



## tonij2000

quinna said:


> Got my woven indigo Preston from FOS today. I'm thrilled! It was very well wrapped.  The handles were a bit squished, but I'm willing to overlook that. Was this color/style combo ever sold in the US before the recent FOS? I had always been on the lookout for it when they originally released the other indigo woven styles, but I never saw it, and there's no trace of it on the interwebs.



This may have been an overseas exclusive! It's lovely!


----------



## TommyVuitton

I got my card case in the mail today that I ordered online and I'm in love!!! I'm not sure how to post pics of it


----------



## momtok

Galactic Girl said:


> Thanks!! I have always been into space-y things I guess you can say. I suppose that is why I went into aerospace and work in a facility that designs and manufactures bits and pieces that go into space. I even have something on the Mars Rover!! Retro space stuff has always appealed to me too with the huge bubble helmets, ray guns, and metallic space suits



I can't "twin" you on the bag (looks good by the way ... such beautiful black leather), but I _can_ sort of twin you -- or at least 'cousin' you -- on the background.  I have a Phd in physics (theoretical statistical mechanics of polymers at an interface), hubby also has a Phd in physics (experimental non-linear dynamics), and my best friend, who made the Tardis I just posted on the 'what bag are you carrying thread', also has a Phd in physics (cosmology).  (Nerds unite.  )  Ironically, it's my husband that's the big sci-fi fan among us (although I admit to being die-hard Tom/Sarah in Who).  And also ironically, it's only my husband among us who actually used his degree for a while (as a university physics professor).  Best-friend and I did computer coding/software when we first joined the workforce, and now hubby has gone the same way as well.
Nice to meet you.  
.


----------



## Galactic Girl

momtok said:


> (Nerds unite.  )
> Nice to meet you.  .



I am glad I found this forum to indulge in my secret bag obsession!! In my entire company there are 4 female employees and the other 3 work in the front office (I am the only one out in the facility) and they are not girly at all. I want so bad to show off my pretties and have someone share in the excitement when I get them!! Ironically the only person who ever took an interest in my bags is the materials engineer


----------



## Caspin22

So happy to add my third Carlyle, Black/Gunmetal grommets!


----------



## Hollie91999

Canderson22 said:


> So happy to add my third Carlyle, Black/Gunmetal grommets!
> 
> View attachment 2823214



Twins,  love this bag, enjoy her!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Went to Macys today to pick up my presale item: Brooklyn Messenger Bag in Olive


This is the perfect medium size bag for me.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Canderson22 said:


> So happy to add my third Carlyle, Black/Gunmetal grommets!
> 
> View attachment 2823214




I love, love, LOVE this bag!!


----------



## tonij2000

Madison Hobos in pink ruby and khaki/love red from FOS, factory wrapped and perfect!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

pbnjam said:


> Went to Macys today to pick up my presale item: Brooklyn Messenger Bag in Olive
> 
> 
> This is the perfect medium size bag for me.




This is gorgeous!


----------



## plumaplomb

pbnjam said:


> Went to Macys today to pick up my presale item: Brooklyn Messenger Bag in Olive
> 
> 
> This is the perfect medium size bag for me.




Gorgeous!!!!!!!!   Modeling pics please!!!!!!


----------



## Stazerd

pbnjam said:


> Went to Macys today to pick up my presale item: Brooklyn Messenger Bag in Olive
> 
> 
> This is the perfect medium size bag for me.



Bag twins.  I love this bag.  I've not seen many mod pics.


----------



## pbnjam

tonij2000 said:


> Madison Hobos in pink ruby and khaki/love red from FOS, factory wrapped and perfect!


 
Very nice finds! I'm missing fos.. Love these Madison hobos.


----------



## pbnjam

Stazerd said:


> Bag twins.  I love this bag.  I've not seen many mod pics.


 Yeah I don't see too many but there should be! It's very roomy and great for everyday. 


plumaplomb said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!   Modeling pics please!!!!!!


 Thank you! I will try to get a modeling pic tomorrow. 


AshleyLovesLV said:


> This is gorgeous!


 Thank you!


----------



## bigal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Got my FOS order, too! And despite the box looking like this after it sat in a snow slush puddle for an hour and 15 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the wallet and bag were fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is a Peyton mini Cora in Anthracite, and the wallet is the Madison gathered leather in Champagne.
> 
> The wallet was purchased to go with this bag, that I bought on FOS many moons ago, and haven't been able to find a wallet for until now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll use a black saffiano mini skinny with silver hw with the Anthracite mini Cora.



Gorgeous!  Love them both!  The gathered bag and wallet are awesome together!


----------



## Weekend shopper

tonij2000 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you 



pbnjam said:


> Went to Macys today to pick up my presale item: Brooklyn Messenger Bag in Olive
> 
> 
> This is the perfect medium size bag for me.
> 
> Congrats





tonij2000 said:


> Madison Hobos in pink ruby and khaki/love red from FOS, factory wrapped and perfect!



Congrats


----------



## LVoeluv

Arrived today at almost 8pm! Here she is -- two tone mini borough, would love to get the one with stripes one day too &#128525; it's surprisingly big enough for all my daily essentials


----------



## pbnjam

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you
> 
> Congrats


Thank you! 


LVoeluv said:


> Arrived today at almost 8pm! Here she is -- two tone mini borough, would love to get the one with stripes one day too &#128525; it's surprisingly big enough for all my daily essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823573


Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## PeCe

LVoeluv said:


> Arrived today at almost 8pm! Here she is -- two tone mini borough, would love to get the one with stripes one day too &#128525; it's surprisingly big enough for all my daily essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823573



That's precious!


----------



## Stazerd

My FOS purchase, my first duffle. It is so pretty.


----------



## LVoeluv

PeCe said:


> That's precious!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## LVoeluv

pbnjam said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! Congrats!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## pbnjam

Stazerd said:


> My FOS purchase, my first duffle. It is so pretty.




Very pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## quinna

Stazerd said:


> My FOS purchase, my first duffle. It is so pretty.



Gorgeous! Love duffles!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Made it to the outlet today to use my extra percent off coupon I got in the mail, despite today's extra-fun New England snow-rain-ice combo. I picked up the pebbled leather mini Borough in chambray I've had my eye on, and a little compact clutch friend for her. I think I'll call her Stormy. lol


----------



## AlbertsLove

Can I please bother you with the style number? Thank you.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

AlbertsLove said:


> Can I please bother you with the style number? Thank you.



For the mini Borough & compact clutch?
The mini pebbled leather Borough is 28163 and the black leather Bleecker Compact Clutch is 51468.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LVoeluv said:


> Arrived today at almost 8pm! Here she is -- two tone mini borough, would love to get the one with stripes one day too &#128525; it's surprisingly big enough for all my daily essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823573


Love this mini! Wanted this combo, but got the mixed media Preston, which is the same colors, which I love, so couldn't justify getting this bag too; so I got the Chambray mini borough! I love the minis! Enjoy!!


----------



## farris2

I have been bad...more to come next week.


----------



## pbnjam

farris2 said:


> I have been bad...more to come next week.




Love all of your goodies! They r all so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Made it to the outlet today to use my extra percent off coupon I got in the mail, despite today's extra-fun New England snow-rain-ice combo. I picked up the pebbled leather mini Borough in chambray I've had my eye on, and a little compact clutch friend for her. I think I'll call her Stormy. lol




So cute! Glad you got a good deal for it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stazerd said:


> My FOS purchase, my first duffle. It is so pretty.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## pursecharm

I've been on a break for a while but I'm back with oxblood Gramercy! The color can look very dark depending on lighting. It has a sheen in the light and is close to the coach online pic.


----------



## Caspin22

Hollie91999 said:


> Twins,  love this bag, enjoy her!!!





AshleyLovesLV said:


> I love, love, LOVE this bag!!



Thank you!  I'm rocking it again today.  LOVE!


----------



## lurkernomore

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Made it to the outlet today to use my extra percent off coupon I got in the mail, despite today's extra-fun New England snow-rain-ice combo. I picked up the pebbled leather mini Borough in chambray I've had my eye on, and a little compact clutch friend for her. I think I'll call her Stormy. lol




Congrats - Merrimack, NH had one of these earlier this week. I too braved the New England weather, but only made it as far as the mall - My PCE was burning a hole in my wallet!


----------



## lurkernomore

pursecharm said:


> I've been on a break for a while but I'm back with oxblood Gramercy! The color can look very dark depending on lighting. It has a sheen in the light and is close to the coach online pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825373




I fondled this bag today, and she is even prettier IRL. Enjoy!


----------



## pursecharm

lurkernomore said:


> I fondled this bag today, and she is even prettier IRL. Enjoy!




Thanks. Pretty sure I'll be carrying her thru Christmas.


----------



## Jaidybug

farris2 said:


> I have been bad...more to come next week.




Great items! Congrats!


----------



## farris2

Jaidybug said:


> Great items! Congrats!



Thanks! What is on your list?


----------



## Coconut lover

farris2 said:


> I have been bad...more to come next week...



Congrats! Love the floral print in the wallet and wristlet


----------



## farris2

pursecharm said:


> I've been on a break for a while but I'm back with oxblood Gramercy! The color can look very dark depending on lighting. It has a sheen in the light and is close to the coach online pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825373



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

pursecharm said:


> I've been on a break for a while but I'm back with oxblood Gramercy! The color can look very dark depending on lighting. It has a sheen in the light and is close to the coach online pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825373


Beautiful bag! Love the style and color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

coconut lover said:


> congrats! Love the floral print in the wallet and wristlet


+1


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Early Christmas present from hubby ! He can never wait till Christmas! (Lucky me!l lol) He picked it out himself! Even the little Robot keychain!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Thatsmypurse said:


> Early Christmas present from hubby ! He can never wait till Christmas! (Lucky me!l lol) He picked it out himself! Even the little Robot keychain!




Gorgeous! He has great taste. Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> Gorgeous! He has great taste. Enjoy!


Thank you! He always does really well when he shops for me! However, I have a hard time shopping for him...he doesn't care for clothes, shoes, etc.lol...opposites attract! Lol!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Gramercy in red currant and the small wristlet in metallic red. I so wanted the metallic Ranger,but she's just too small for me. I had to get something in that color though; it's to die for! 
Love Ms. Gramercy, she's a keeper!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gramercy in red currant and the small wristlet in metallic red. I so wanted the metallic Ranger,but she's just too small for me. I had to get something in that color though; it's to die for!
> Love Ms. Gramercy, she's a keeper!


Both are beautiful! Love me some metallic!lol


----------



## pursecharm

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gramercy in red currant and the small wristlet in metallic red. I so wanted the metallic Ranger,but she's just too small for me. I had to get something in that color though; it's to die for!
> 
> Love Ms. Gramercy, she's a keeper!




She's beautiful in red currant, too!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Thatsmypurse said:


> Early Christmas present from hubby ! He can never wait till Christmas! (Lucky me!l lol) He picked it out himself! Even the little Robot keychain!



Woohoo! Congrats! The robot looks so cute on your Rhyder!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

iNeedCoffee said:


> Woohoo! Congrats! The robot looks so cute on your Rhyder!


Thanks...I didn't think the robot would go with the bag...but the mix of metals works in this case! Leave it to my hubby to "make it work! " lol


----------



## TommyVuitton

I bought myself a Multifunction pouch today at the outlet and wrapped it up and put it under the tree to me &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

TommyVuitton said:


> I bought myself a Multifunction pouch today at the outlet and wrapped it up and put it under the tree to me &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Love it! Make sure you practice your surprised face!


----------



## TommyVuitton

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love it! Make sure you practice your surprised face!




Oh I will!!! My DH went into Gucci and got me a gift!!! Excited about that! This Christmas will be really good, in January we are going to get our little girl in China! We have been trying to adopt for years! Hope you have a Merry Christmas! (Sorry for the long post, just happy)


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

TommyVuitton said:


> This Christmas will be really good, in January we are going to get our little girl in China! We have been trying to adopt for years! Hope you have a Merry Christmas! (Sorry for the long post, just happy)



I can't imagine how excited you must be! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## TommyVuitton

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I can't imagine how excited you must be! Huge congratulations!!!




Thank you!!!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Thatsmypurse said:


> Early Christmas present from hubby ! He can never wait till Christmas! (Lucky me!l lol) He picked it out himself! Even the little Robot keychain!


Such a lovely, happy colour and hubby...Congrats! 


iNeedCoffee said:


> Gramercy in red currant and the small wristlet in metallic red. I so wanted the metallic Ranger,but she's just too small for me. I had to get something in that color though; it's to die for!
> Love Ms. Gramercy, she's a keeper!


Love the red currant! And I agree, ranger is too small.


----------



## quinna

Thatsmypurse said:


> Early Christmas present from hubby ! He can never wait till Christmas! (Lucky me!l lol) He picked it out himself! Even the little Robot keychain!



Awesome gift! Hubby has great taste!


----------



## quinna

TommyVuitton said:


> Oh I will!!! My DH went into Gucci and got me a gift!!! Excited about that! This Christmas will be really good, in January we are going to get our little girl in China! We have been trying to adopt for years! Hope you have a Merry Christmas! (Sorry for the long post, just happy)



Congratulations!  So happy for you!


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gramercy in red currant and the small wristlet in metallic red. I so wanted the metallic Ranger,but she's just too small for me. I had to get something in that color though; it's to die for!
> Love Ms. Gramercy, she's a keeper!



Love this! Definitely next on my list!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Thatsmypurse said:


> Both are beautiful! Love me some metallic!lol





pursecharm said:


> She's beautiful in red currant, too!





frivofrugalista said:


> Such a lovely, happy colour and hubby...Congrats!
> 
> Love the red currant! And I agree, ranger is too small.





quinna said:


> Love this! Definitely next on my list!



Thank you, ladies!! Gramercy is going to be my bag o' the week, I think.  OT, but I'm SOOOO glad I can post pictures again. I was pretty despondent about not being able to share things with my fellow Coachies. I pouted so much that my hubby finally helped me find alternative ways to post.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

TommyVuitton said:


> Oh I will!!! My DH went into Gucci and got me a gift!!! Excited about that! This Christmas will be really good, in January we are going to get our little girl in China! We have been trying to adopt for years! Hope you have a Merry Christmas! (Sorry for the long post, just happy)


That is wonderful! Congrats! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

quinna said:


> Awesome gift! Hubby has great taste!


Thanks! Enjoying it early!


----------



## TommyVuitton

Thatsmypurse said:


> That is wonderful! Congrats! Merry Christmas!




Thank you!! Merry Christmas too!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Got this pretty lady with the PCE!  I'm in love!
View attachment 2827268


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Sarah03 said:


> Got this pretty lady with the PCE!  I'm in love!
> View attachment 2827268


Beautiful! Love the color and style! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful! Love the color and style! Congrats!




Thanks!  It's so roomy. I'm also a sucker for a teal bag!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Sarah03 said:


> Got this pretty lady with the PCE!  I'm in love!
> View attachment 2827268



Cute Whiplash Tote.  Enjoy her!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Got this pretty lady with the PCE!  I'm in love!
> View attachment 2827268



Beautiful!


----------



## gr8onteej

I got my Scout!  It's Navy, a color that doesn't happen enough for me from Coach.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here's a comparison pic with the my Daily. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
I like the 2 strap option (the long strap is adjustable) and the two front pockets hold my iPhone 6 on one side, tissues and gum on the other.  She's a keeper!


----------



## yellowbernie

gr8onteej said:


> I got my Scout!  It's Navy, a color that doesn't happen enough for me from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827334
> 
> Here's a comparison pic with the my Daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I like the 2 strap option (the long strap is adjustable) and the two front pockets hold my iPhone 6 on one side, tissues and gum on the other.  She's a keeper!


Pretty, I have the black one coming, I couldn't decide between black and Navy, so went with black, but I do love the navy as well.  Enjoy


----------



## gr8onteej

yellowbernie said:


> Pretty, I have the black one coming, I couldn't decide between black and Navy, so went with black, but I do love the navy as well.  Enjoy



Thanks, you too!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> Got this pretty lady with the PCE!  I'm in love!
> View attachment 2827268


 Love the details on this tote. It is very pretty! Congrats!


gr8onteej said:


> I got my Scout!  It's Navy, a color that doesn't happen enough for me from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827334
> 
> Here's a comparison pic with the my Daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I like the 2 strap option (the long strap is adjustable) and the two front pockets hold my iPhone 6 on one side, tissues and gum on the other.  She's a keeper!


Nice color! I like the two straps too, much more convenient. Congrats!


----------



## HarliRexx

Sarah03 said:


> Got this pretty lady with the PCE!  I'm in love!
> View attachment 2827268




Soooo nice! Love the color!


----------



## Gary45

quinna said:


> Love this! Definitely next on my list!


so pretty


----------



## stanzko1

Macy's f and f


----------



## quinna

stanzko1 said:


> Macy's f and f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827831



Nice haul!  I especially like the grommet duffle.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

quinna said:


> nice haul!  I especially like the grommet duffle.


+ 1


----------



## pbnjam

stanzko1 said:


> Macy's f and f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827831


 
Cute items! Very adorable ocelot watch.


----------



## ladyet

LOVE the watch!


----------



## Apelila

stanzko1 said:


> Macy's f and f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827831


Beautiful congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## Apelila

In less than 2 months I was so obsessed with this clutches and first i got the white next is the barbie pink and yesterday I got the nude gray stripe I like the fact that can fit my full size wallet and other girly stuff that I need I think I'm done for now My go to dinner,casual lunch and shopping bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> In less than 2 months I was so obsessed with this clutches and first i got the white next is the barbie pink and yesterday I got the nude gray stripe I like the fact that can fit my full size wallet and other girly stuff that I need I think I'm done for now My go to dinner,casual lunch and shopping bag


Love them! Are they comfy and easy to carry? I have been checking them out.


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Love them! Are they comfy and easy to carry? I have been checking them out.


yes they are comfy since I don't mind holding my bag or just carrying them around, I used the white one in a comedy show concert and It's great fit all my stuff and I keep it light weight. The pink one I used it last saturday for a dinner date with hubby and the stripe one is going with me tonight dinner and concert let's see how this one function But I highly recomend to get this cluthches they are fabulous and I like the fact that it's not monogram and they are leather which is a plus


----------



## farris2




----------



## crazyforcoach09

farris2 said:


>


 

Congrats friend - Pattern TWINS - I own the Borough - LOVE LOVE LOVE this pattern!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Apelila said:


> In less than 2 months I was so obsessed with this clutches and first i got the white next is the barbie pink and yesterday I got the nude gray stripe I like the fact that can fit my full size wallet and other girly stuff that I need I think I'm done for now My go to dinner,casual lunch and shopping bag



Congrats on your clutches


----------



## Jaidybug

farris2 said:


>




Love the floral pattern, so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## simplyparticula

gr8onteej said:


> I got my Scout!  It's Navy, a color that doesn't happen enough for me from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827334
> 
> Here's a comparison pic with the my Daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I like the 2 strap option (the long strap is adjustable) and the two front pockets hold my iPhone 6 on one side, tissues and gum on the other.  She's a keeper!



Beautiful. I love navy.  And it seems like a true medium size bag, a rarity these days.

What color interior does it have? I'm hoping it's not black - that seems to be Coach's new favorite. I miss the tan interiors, let alone the Legacy stripe.

How is the finish? More matte/dry like the Bleecker pebbled, or more shiny like the Madison?


----------



## Sarah03

farris2 said:


>




Lovely!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

New to me Patchwork Zoe


----------



## pbnjam

Normally I do not go shopping on a work day. I decided to stop by Macys since I wanted to get some foundation and just take a peek at the Coach area. Then I saw this lil cutie was discounted so it came to work with me.


----------



## Sarah03

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2829970
> 
> 
> New to me Patchwork Zoe




I love the patchwork Zoe!  It's so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Normally I do not go shopping on a work day. I decided to stop by Macys since I wanted to get some foundation and just take a peek at the Coach area. Then I saw this lil cutie was discounted so it came to work with me.
> View attachment 2830393




Awesome!  The teal is a great color!


----------



## penguintrio

pbnjam said:


> Normally I do not go shopping on a work day. I decided to stop by Macys since I wanted to get some foundation and just take a peek at the Coach area. Then I saw this lil cutie was discounted so it came to work with me.
> View attachment 2830393


 Very nice, I love that color!


----------



## sb2

I have been waiting for these boots to go down in price (that I would be happy with if even if they went down even more) since I saw them online.  So when Macys had them down to $140 I figured that was a good price I could live with.  I love the look, not as comfortable as some of their others shoes I have of theirs but still nice.


Coach Alexandra boots


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Sarah03 said:


> I love the patchwork Zoe!  It's so pretty. Congrats!




Thank you. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Miss Maggie. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pbnjam

penguintrio said:


> Very nice, I love that color!


Thank you. Teal is so pretty. 


Sarah03 said:


> Awesome!  The teal is a great color!


Thanks. I also like the coach horse carriage embossing.


----------



## coachie mama

sb2 said:


> I have been waiting for these boots to go down in price (that I would be happy with if even if they went down even more) since I saw them online.  So when Macys had them down to $140 I figured that was a good price I could live with.  I love the look, not as comfortable as some of their others shoes I have of theirs but still nice.
> 
> 
> Coach Alexandra boots


 
Beautiful boots!


----------



## Galactic Girl

Since some a-hole decided to steal all my packages from my front door Tuesday, including the Marc Jacobs wallet I bought with my birthday money from Nordstrom (which of course is now sold out) and decided to go with my second choice: the Winter Floral Slim Zip. I really like how I can cram a lot of stuff in it and it will stay streamlined. The floral pattern and the burnished amber hardware make this just the right amount of edgy and feminine without seeming too girly.


----------



## gr8onteej

simplyparticula said:


> Beautiful. I love navy.  And it seems like a true medium size bag, a rarity these days.
> 
> What color interior does it have? I'm hoping it's not black - that seems to be Coach's new favorite. I miss the tan interiors, let alone the Legacy stripe.
> 
> How is the finish? More matte/dry like the Bleecker pebbled, or more shiny like the Madison?




Just seeing this.  The interior is navy.  It's dark but my wallet is red, my paper holder is orange and my card case is lime green, and I usually feel around for everything, so that's not an issue.  The leather is dry pebbly, but not stiff.  Definitely not like the madison leather.  It's made in Vietnam.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ZSP

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2829970
> 
> 
> New to me Patchwork Zoe



Beautiful bag...I have the Mosaic Patchwork Zoe.  She's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## BuPa

Galactic Girl said:


> Since some a-hole decided to steal all my packages from my front door Tuesday, including the Marc Jacobs wallet I bought with my birthday money from Nordstrom (which of course is now sold out) and decided to go with my second choice: the Winter Floral Slim Zip. I really like how I can cram a lot of stuff in it and it will stay streamlined. The floral pattern and the burnished amber hardware make this just the right amount of edgy and feminine without seeming too girly.



SORRY about your loss, but I love your second choice wallet!! Do you mind providing the item code please? I must have missed it on the website, I don't recall seeing a slim zip version in the winter floral style. TIA!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

ZSP said:


> Beautiful bag...I have the Mosaic Patchwork Zoe.  She's one of my favorite bags.




Ooh, she's a beauty!


----------



## farris2

Galactic Girl said:


> Since some a-hole decided to steal all my packages from my front door Tuesday, including the Marc Jacobs wallet I bought with my birthday money from Nordstrom (which of course is now sold out) and decided to go with my second choice: the Winter Floral Slim Zip. I really like how I can cram a lot of stuff in it and it will stay streamlined. The floral pattern and the burnished amber hardware make this just the right amount of edgy and feminine without seeming too girly.



Love it!!! So sorry about your stuff!


----------



## simplyparticula

gr8onteej said:


> Just seeing this.  The interior is navy.  It's dark but my wallet is red, my paper holder is orange and my card case is lime green, and I usually feel around for everything, so that's not an issue.  The leather is dry pebbly, but not stiff.  Definitely not like the madison leather.  It's made in Vietnam.  Hope this helps.



Thanks! My Macy's has them in stock, so I'm going to take a peek today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

sb2 said:


> I have been waiting for these boots to go down in price (that I would be happy with if even if they went down even more) since I saw them online.  So when Macys had them down to $140 I figured that was a good price I could live with.  I love the look, not as comfortable as some of their others shoes I have of theirs but still nice.
> 
> 
> Coach Alexandra boots


Super cute!


----------



## carterazo

coachie mama said:


> Beautiful boots!



Oooh, these are gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## tonij2000

Loving this!


----------



## tonij2000

Legacy Archival Rambler in sunflower!


----------



## Galactic Girl

BuPa said:


> SORRY about your loss, but I love your second choice wallet!! Do you mind providing the item code please? I must have missed it on the website, I don't recall seeing a slim zip version in the winter floral style. TIA!!



It's style number 52541 and on the tag it says it is the Floral Embossed Slim Zip (FLRL EMB SLM ZIP).


----------



## BuPa

Galactic Girl said:


> It's style number 52541 and on the tag it says it is the Floral Embossed Slim Zip (FLRL EMB SLM ZIP).



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tonij2000 said:


> Legacy Archival Rambler in sunflower!



I'm loving this bright shade of yellow!  So cheerful!


----------



## GA Peach

tonij2000 said:


> Loving this!


 


tonij2000 said:


> Legacy Archival Rambler in sunflower!




Very nice finds!  I love both!


----------



## Minkette

tonij2000 said:


> Legacy Archival Rambler in sunflower!


I love this style! So simple and gorgeous!


----------



## annpan23

tonij2000 said:


> Loving this!



Very nice bag! May I know what color is this?


----------



## LauraTracy

tonij2000 said:


> Loving this!



Brookie in olive, right? Style twins!


----------



## tonij2000

annpan23 said:


> Very nice bag! May I know what color is this?



Thanks, its olive.


----------



## tonij2000

LauraTracy said:


> Brookie in olive, right? Style twins!



Right!


----------



## tonij2000

Minkette said:


> I love this style! So simple and gorgeous!



Thank you, its my 3rd!


----------



## tonij2000

GA Peach said:


> Very nice finds!  I love both!



Thank you, gotta love a great bag at a clearance price!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Today's haul....don't know how long the no bag ban will last.


----------



## SeattleGal93

frivofrugalista said:


> Today's haul....don't know how long the no bag ban will last.




I love that feather fob! Mind me asking how much that was?


----------



## tonij2000

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm loving this bright shade of yellow!  So cheerful!



Thank you!


----------



## tonij2000

frivofrugalista said:


> Today's haul....don't know how long the no bag ban will last.



What a haul, congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

SeattleGal93 said:


> I love that feather fob! Mind me asking how much that was?



$65 Canadian or $60 USD.


----------



## frivofrugalista

tonij2000 said:


> What a haul, congrats!



Thanks T!


----------



## pbnjam

tonij2000 said:


> Loving this!


Twins! Love this messenger!


tonij2000 said:


> Legacy Archival Rambler in sunflower!


Very pretty color! Congrats.


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Today's haul....don't know how long the no bag ban will last.


Lots of pretty accessories! Congrats.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Lots of pretty accessories! Congrats.



Thank you


----------



## nerual13

frivofrugalista said:


> Today's haul....don't know how long the no bag ban will last.




VERY nice!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

nerual13 said:


> VERY nice!!!



Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

Finally added this to my collection! Pink Ruby Sullivan hobo:
View attachment 2832855

I've been waiting for it to show up on FOS ... and waiting ... and waiting...
And it hasn't. So I resorted to eBay!  I love love love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Today's haul....don't know how long the no bag ban will last.


Love your new goodies! Can't wait to see some mod shots!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Finally added this to my collection! Pink Ruby Sullivan hobo:
> View attachment 2832855
> 
> I've been waiting for it to show up on FOS ... and waiting ... and waiting...
> And it hasn't. So I resorted to eBay!  I love love love it.


Love that fun color!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Finally added this to my collection! Pink Ruby Sullivan hobo:
> View attachment 2832855
> 
> I've been waiting for it to show up on FOS ... and waiting ... and waiting...
> And it hasn't. So I resorted to eBay!  I love love love it.


Glad you finally got what you want, congrats! 





BeachBagGal said:


> Love your new goodies! Can't wait to see some mod shots!


Thank you, now I MUST stop being lazy and get some mods.


----------



## tonij2000

pbnjam said:


> Twins! Love this messenger!
> 
> Very pretty color! Congrats.


Thank you!


Sarah03 said:


> Finally added this to my collection! Pink Ruby Sullivan hobo:
> View attachment 2832855
> 
> I've been waiting for it to show up on FOS ... and waiting ... and waiting...
> And it hasn't. So I resorted to eBay!  I love love love it.


Lovely color, congrats!


----------



## phoxxy

Sarah03 said:


> Finally added this to my collection! Pink Ruby Sullivan hobo:
> View attachment 2832855
> 
> I've been waiting for it to show up on FOS ... and waiting ... and waiting...
> And it hasn't. So I resorted to eBay!  I love love love it.




Love the bold color!


----------



## phoxxy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm loving this bright shade of yellow!  So cheerful!




I agree!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> Finally added this to my collection! Pink Ruby Sullivan hobo:
> View attachment 2832855
> 
> I've been waiting for it to show up on FOS ... and waiting ... and waiting...
> And it hasn't. So I resorted to eBay!  I love love love it.


Very pretty and vibrant! Congrats!


----------



## phoxxy

tonij2000 said:


> Loving this!




Congrats on your bags. My favorite color is green. Is this a deep olive color? Also, wear did you find her? My spice may need a sister.


----------



## abl13

So I got my FOS order from last week's sale and need to get opinions. This is the top zip crossbody in retro glove tan leather. I love it bc it is camel colored with silver hardware and that is difficult to find. The strap is 22" but seems short on me. Do you think it looks ok?







Here it is on the model. 




I want to keep it but can't decide if it looks too awkward on me!


----------



## carinas

My new Taxi tote


----------



## BeachBagGal

abl13 said:


> So I got my FOS order from last week's sale and need to get opinions. This is the top zip crossbody in retro glove tan leather. I love it bc it is camel colored with silver hardware and that is difficult to find. The strap is 22" but seems short on me. Do you think it looks ok?
> 
> View attachment 2833550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833551
> 
> 
> Here it is on the model.
> 
> View attachment 2833552
> 
> 
> I want to keep it but can't decide if it looks too awkward on me!


I think it looks really cute on you!!! I say keep it! How tall are you?


----------



## BeachBagGal

carinas said:


> My new Taxi tote


Very nice!!


----------



## mdlcal28

Actually this the first time I have ever bought Coach. I wanted a bag similar to these by Tod's, but this fit the bill perfectly... Half price didn't hurt either!!


----------



## abl13

BeachBagGal said:


> I think it looks really cute on you!!! I say keep it! How tall are you?




Thanks!!! I think after looking at the pics it looks ok too. I'm 5'8" but my height is in my torso instead of my legs so crossbodies are hit and miss because of that.


----------



## Coconut lover

abl13 said:


> So I got my FOS order from last week's sale and need to get opinions. This is the top zip crossbody in retro glove tan leather. I love it bc it is camel colored with silver hardware and that is difficult to find. The strap is 22" but seems short on me. Do you think it looks ok?
> ...
> Here it is on the model.
> 
> I want to keep it but can't decide if it looks too awkward on me!



Lovely bag, but it doesn't quite look as relaxed on you as on the model.  How does it feel to wear it?  Consider not wearing cross body?


----------



## AMLoveBags

abl13 said:


> Thanks!!! I think after looking at the pics it looks ok too. I'm 5'8" but my height is in my torso instead of my legs so crossbodies are hit and miss because of that.


I'm the same height as you and have the exact same issue, with my height being in my torso, and I have a problem with crossbodies for this reason.  That sits a tad high on you, but I found that straps can be changed out or extended easily, and that might just be what you need instead of returning it.


----------



## abl13

AMLoveBags said:


> I'm the same height as you and have the exact same issue, with my height being in my torso, and I have a problem with crossbodies for this reason.  That sits a tad high on you, but I found that straps can be changed out or extended easily, and that might just be what you need instead of returning it.


 
Unfortunately the strap can't be removed from this particular bag. I think it's going to have to go back.


----------



## stanzko1

I'm in love with this cutie!!


----------



## carinas

stanzko1 said:


> I'm in love with this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834316



Lovely! Is it FP or MFF? I've never seen this before...


----------



## stanzko1

carinas said:


> Lovely! Is it FP or MFF? I've never seen this before...



It is FP


----------



## Sarah03

stanzko1 said:


> I'm in love with this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834316




Oh that is so cute!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

stanzko1 said:


> I'm in love with this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834316




How much was this one? It's so cute!!


----------



## tonij2000

abl13 said:


> So I got my FOS order from last week's sale and need to get opinions. This is the top zip crossbody in retro glove tan leather. I love it bc it is camel colored with silver hardware and that is difficult to find. The strap is 22" but seems short on me. Do you think it looks ok?
> 
> View attachment 2833550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833551
> 
> 
> Here it is on the model.
> 
> View attachment 2833552
> 
> 
> I want to keep it but can't decide if it looks too awkward on me!



I think it looks fine. Maybe it would look a bit sleeker without the sweater but I think the bag looks great on.


----------



## tonij2000

mdlcal28 said:


> Actually this the first time I have ever bought Coach. I wanted a bag similar to these by Tod's, but this fit the bill perfectly... Half price didn't hurt either!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833637


You picked a winner, congrats!


----------



## stanzko1

zakksmommy1984 said:


> how much was this one? It's so cute!!



350


----------



## whateve

stanzko1 said:


> I'm in love with this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834316


That's adorable!


----------



## sb2

stanzko1 said:


> I'm in love with this cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834316


That is very nice color combo


----------



## carinas

stanzko1 said:


> 350



I would definitely buy it for full price. Is it going to be on the next floorset? Do you mind sharing style #?


----------



## stanzko1

carinas said:


> I would definitely buy it for full price. Is it going to be on the next floorset? Do you mind sharing style #?


yes!


----------



## Ticia277

It's been quite sometime since I've been on PF.  Introducing my new baby, Miss Caroline.  It was love at first sight.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ticia277 said:


> It's been quite sometime since I've been on PF.  Introducing my new baby, Miss Caroline.  It was love at first sight.


Ooo so pretty!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Ticia277 said:


> It's been quite sometime since I've been on PF.  Introducing my new baby, Miss Caroline.  It was love at first sight.




Gorgeous!


----------



## quinna

Ticia277 said:


> It's been quite sometime since I've been on PF.  Introducing my new baby, Miss Caroline.  It was love at first sight.



So pretty!


----------



## LVoeluv

LVoeluv said:


> Arrived today at almost 8pm! Here she is -- two tone mini borough, would love to get the one with stripes one day too &#128525; it's surprisingly big enough for all my daily essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823573




Returning this for the bar striped mini borough, been eyeing this since it first came out & now it's finally mine! Yippee~ &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## quinna

LVoeluv said:


> Returning this for the bar striped mini borough, been eyeing this since it first came out & now it's finally mine! Yippee~ &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835696



This is so cute!


----------



## Sarah03

LVoeluv said:


> Returning this for the bar striped mini borough, been eyeing this since it first came out & now it's finally mine! Yippee~ &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835696




Aah congrats!  This is on my wish list, too. Where did you find it?


----------



## Ticia277

LVoeluv said:


> Returning this for the bar striped mini borough, been eyeing this since it first came out & now it's finally mine! Yippee~ &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835696



That's a beauty!


----------



## LVoeluv

Ticia277 said:


> That's a beauty!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## LVoeluv

Sarah03 said:


> Aah congrats!  This is on my wish list, too. Where did you find it?




Thanks! Sent you pm, &#128522;


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I am no photographer, so I don't do this bag justice. Honestly, I bought this bag just because I wanted a navy bag. It arrived today, and I fell in love. It's simple, but that suits my style. I love it cross body, over my shoulder with the long strap and over my shoulder with the short strap. I did not see this bag in person before I ordered it, so I had no idea I would be happy with all three ways to wear it.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

My Gramercy also came today. I had seen this one in person, so I already knew I loved it. I'm not quite comfortable with this one as a crossbody because of how wide it is, but I love it on my arm and on my shoulder. It's a beautiful bag.

ETA: I don't know why it is upside down, and I don't know how to fix it. Sorry.


----------



## coachie mama

TahoeAndStitch said:


> My Gramercy also came today. I had seen this one in person, so I already knew I loved it. I'm not quite comfortable with this one as a crossbody because of how wide it is, but I love it on my arm and on my shoulder. It's a beautiful bag.
> 
> ETA: I don't know why it is upside down, and I don't know how to fix it. Sorry.


 
So pretty! this is the only bag I like from vevers.


----------



## gr8onteej

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I am no photographer, so I don't do this bag justice. Honestly, I bought this bag just because I wanted a navy bag. It arrived today, and I fell in love. It's simple, but that suits my style. I love it cross body, over my shoulder with the long strap and over my shoulder with the short strap. I did not see this bag in person before I ordered it, so I had no idea I would be happy with all three ways to wear it.




Twins on this one.  The fact that it was navy and had outside pockets won me over and I like that you can wear it three ways. Enjoy!


----------



## letstalkbags

TahoeAndStitch said:


> My Gramercy also came today. I had seen this one in person, so I already knew I loved it. I'm not quite comfortable with this one as a crossbody because of how wide it is, but I love it on my arm and on my shoulder. It's a beautiful bag.
> 
> ETA: I don't know why it is upside down, and I don't know how to fix it. Sorry.


Super nice looking bag ! Congrats ! (I turned it for you.)


----------



## letstalkbags

Did some shopping at the outlets...


----------



## queenanne

Got this neon duffle at the store yesterday and used it this morning. Not like the old duffle leather but I'm okay with it. 




And grabbed this Daily for a bargain at the SAS.


----------



## gv3

letstalkbags said:


> Did some shopping at the outlets...



Hey
Where did u get the white  bag?.if you can what's the price?

Thanks


----------



## letstalkbags

gv3 said:


> Hey
> Where did u get the white  bag?.if you can what's the price?
> 
> Thanks


Outlet said it was a return from full price, so it was 50% off. Style #32405
The color is milk and it is on Coach.com on sale for $269.00. Super lightweight leather.


----------



## abwd

letstalkbags said:


> Did some shopping at the outlets...




Nice haul!!!!!


----------



## abl13

queenanne said:


> View attachment 2837877
> 
> 
> Got this neon duffle at the store yesterday and used it this morning. Not like the old duffle leather but I'm okay with it.
> 
> View attachment 2837878
> 
> 
> And grabbed this Daily for a bargain at the SAS.




Ooh I love that neon! I saw the neon fobs at my store today and it was love &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ZSP

letstalkbags said:


> Outlet said it was a return from full price, so it was 50% off. Style #32405
> The color is milk and it is on Coach.com on sale for $269.00. Super lightweight leather.



Now that's a steal.  I bought this same bag from the SAS.  I know my outlet will never get it so I'll have to be happy with the SAS price.

By the way, nice haul!


----------



## queenanne

abl13 said:


> Ooh I love that neon! I saw the neon fobs at my store today and it was love &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Thank you!! I love this lime colour as well!!! 




And it even comes with a lovely lime metal hangtag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

queenanne said:


> Thank you!! I love this lime colour as well!!!
> 
> View attachment 2838513
> 
> 
> And it even comes with a lovely lime metal hangtag.



Love it!


----------



## Coconut lover

letstalkbags said:


> Did some shopping at the outlets...



Looks like you had perfect timing  a soft borough and smythe at the outlet.  Love them  that's also why I keep checking the outlets you just never know what will be there.  Congratulations!


----------



## farris2

letstalkbags said:


> Did some shopping at the outlets...



Lovely


----------



## pbnjam

queenanne said:


> View attachment 2837877
> 
> 
> Got this neon duffle at the store yesterday and used it this morning. Not like the old duffle leather but I'm okay with it.
> 
> View attachment 2837878
> 
> 
> And grabbed this Daily for a bargain at the SAS.




Very cute pop of color! Congrats!


----------



## letstalkbags

abwd said:


> Nice haul!!!!!


Thanks !



ZSP said:


> Now that's a steal.  I bought this same bag from the SAS.  I know my outlet will never get it so I'll have to be happy with the SAS price.
> 
> By the way, nice haul!


I was happy to grab it and was originally  gonna buy it from SAS, but then  got the taxi tote.



Coconut lover said:


> Looks like you had perfect timing  a soft borough and smythe at the outlet.  Love them  that's also why I keep checking the outlets you just never know what will be there.  Congratulations!


So true ! I try to go often but never usually anything really good, this time I got lucky .



farris2 said:


> Lovely


Thanks .


----------



## LVoeluv

Bought this mini tanner from Tuesday FOS and I think it looks kinda fun if carry the back as front too &#128522;


----------



## queenanne

frivofrugalista said:


> Love it!




Thank you so much!


----------



## queenanne

pbnjam said:


> Very cute pop of color! Congrats!




Thank you!!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## whateve

LVoeluv said:


> Bought this mini tanner from Tuesday FOS and I think it looks kinda fun if carry the back as front too &#128522;
> View attachment 2839404


It looks adorable! I usually carry my bags with the pocket toward the front too. I love your fob! Is it Fendi? The colors go so well.


----------



## pbnjam

LVoeluv said:


> Bought this mini tanner from Tuesday FOS and I think it looks kinda fun if carry the back as front too &#128522;
> View attachment 2839404


 
Adorable! Love your fob, though I don't know what/who it is.


----------



## LVoeluv

whateve said:


> It looks adorable! I usually carry my bags with the pocket toward the front too. I love your fob! Is it Fendi? The colors go so well.



Thank you! It does make more sense to have pocket at the front for easy access, *wink  Fendi fob would put a giant hole in my wallet, lol
It's the same leather crafter who made my Snow White bag charm, &#128516; it's her version of Karlito, &#128522;


----------



## LVoeluv

pbnjam said:


> Adorable! Love your fob, though I don't know what/who it is.




Thanks! It's the inspired version from original Karlito, &#128522;


----------



## whateve

LVoeluv said:


> Thank you! It does make more sense to have pocket at the front for easy access, *wink  Fendi fob would put a giant hole in my wallet, lol
> It's the same leather crafter who made my Snow White bag charm, &#128516; it's her version of Karlito, &#128522;


I didn't remember seeing it at Fendi but it sure looks like Karl Lagerfeld. I think it is cuter than Fendi's fur version. Is the leather crafter on etsy?


----------



## LVoeluv

whateve said:


> I didn't remember seeing it at Fendi but it sure looks like Karl Lagerfeld. I think it is cuter than Fendi's fur version. Is the leather crafter on etsy?




She's on Instagram, she has other versions of Karlito so if you'd like to check it out, let me know, I can pm you her details &#128522;


----------



## JuneHawk

I just bought a Mini Duffle bag in Saffron from the SAS.  The color is not as vibrant as the stock photo on COACH's website makes it look; it's more mustard, I think.

I have another bag in the mail from a different brand, but now I am DONE for the season.  I have bought 5 bags and 2 pairs of shoes since Thanksgiving.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JuneHawk said:


> I just bought a Mini Duffle bag in Saffron from the SAS.  The color is not as vibrant as the stock photo on COACH's website makes it look; it's more mustard, I think.
> 
> I have another bag in the mail from a different brand, but now I am DONE for the season.  I have bought 5 bags and 2 pairs of shoes since Thanksgiving.


How cute! I've almost purchased this several times lol.I always hesitated because I wasn't sure if it was as bright as I wanted. How are you liking the shade of yellow?


----------



## JuneHawk

I thought it would be brighter, but it's a not a bad color.


----------



## pbnjam

JuneHawk said:


> I just bought a Mini Duffle bag in Saffron from the SAS.  The color is not as vibrant as the stock photo on COACH's website makes it look; it's more mustard, I think.
> 
> I have another bag in the mail from a different brand, but now I am DONE for the season.  I have bought 5 bags and 2 pairs of shoes since Thanksgiving.


Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Got this at the outlet this past weekend. Love it has 2 straps!


----------



## ElleKaye

Hi Frivofrugalista, would you have a close-up pic of the watch in post 5629? I think it is the one I have a crush on, and keep checking on Coach website!! TIA!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ElleKaye said:


> Hi Frivofrugalista, would you have a close-up pic of the watch in post 5629? I think it is the one I have a crush on, and keep checking on Coach website!! TIA!



Hi there...funny I posted it under the "what bag are you carrying today" but here it is again. Tristen Colour Dial style # W1334 in Blue Sandstone


----------



## ElleKaye

Soooo pretty! Thanks for the pic! I've been looking at it, and the gold/lapis version. Haven't made up my mind yet, but one if them will be mine soon! Yours looks so gorgeous, enjoy!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ElleKaye said:


> Soooo pretty! Thanks for the pic! I've been looking at it, and the gold/lapis version. Haven't made up my mind yet, but one if them will be mine soon! Yours looks so gorgeous, enjoy!!



Thank you, I hope you get one soon. Timeless piece I say! Share whichever you get.


----------



## paula3boys

frivofrugalista said:


> Hi there...funny I posted it under the "what bag are you carrying today" but here it is again. Tristen Colour Dial style # W1334 in Blue Sandstone




I often eye that online too even though I don't wear watches anymore lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

paula3boys said:


> I often eye that online too even though I don't wear watches anymore lol



Ha. I barely wear watches and this is my third. I couldn't let the 30% and blue pass me by.


----------



## lurkernomore

MaryBel said:


> Got this at the outlet this past weekend. Love it has 2 straps!




Love this! If my outlet had it, it would have gone home with me, too - enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

lurkernomore said:


> Love this! If my outlet had it, it would have gone home with me, too - enjoy!


 
Thanks!


----------



## farris2




----------



## lurkernomore

Under my tree this morning! Charley in navy and the floral cosmetic case:rockettes:


----------



## sandyclaws

MaryBel said:


> Got this at the outlet this past weekend. Love it has 2 straps!




So cool!! I didn't even know that it had 2 straps!! I bet it's just so yummy.....that leather &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MaryBel

sandyclaws said:


> So cool!! I didn't even know that it had 2 straps!! I bet it's just so yummy.....that leather &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


 
Thanks Sandy!
I didn't know either, although I had not paid too much attention to this style before.
It is, the leather was part of what made me get it, probably if it would've been a stiffer or smoother leather, I would've not gotten it, but this pebbled leather felt so good I had to get it.


----------



## abwd

lurkernomore said:


> Under my tree this morning! Charley in navy and the floral cosmetic case:rockettes:



Gorgeous!!  I love both of them.  Merry Christmas to someone who must not have been naughty all year!!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

lurkernomore said:


> Under my tree this morning! Charley in navy and the floral cosmetic case:rockettes:



So there's where Santa left my stuff.   So pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

lurkernomore said:


> Under my tree this morning! Charley in navy and the floral cosmetic case:rockettes:
> 
> http://s585.photobucket.com/user/lu...Uploads/2014-12/IMAG0233_zpsqspqoedh.jpg.html




Gorgeous navy color! Very nice gifts!


----------



## lurkernomore

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!  I love both of them.  Merry Christmas to someone who must not have been naughty all year!!!!


well I don't know about the naughty part!..Thanks!




LauraTracy said:


> So there's where Santa left my stuff.   So pretty!


umm...no...mine. I didn't get a Stick for Christmas, but I don't think the puppy would do well with a wooden friend - maybe next year!



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous navy color! Very nice gifts!


Thanks - I would also love this in an ivy!


----------



## LauraTracy

lurkernomore said:


> umm...no...mine. I didn't get a Stick for Christmas, but I don't think the puppy would do well with a wooden friend - maybe next year!



No threatening Stick!   He now knows you have good stuff and he's bored now that Christmas is over and he has another 364 days to make it up to St. Nick.  If you see a wooden man in ninja garb tiptoeing past the pup, hide the loot!  :ninja:


----------



## Jesssh

LauraTracy said:


> No threatening Stick!   He now knows you have good stuff and he's bored now that Christmas is over and he has another 364 days to make it up to St. Nick.  If you see a wooden man in ninja garb tiptoeing past the pup, hide the loot!  :ninja:



I didn't want to be the one to say this, but I REALLY think you could monetize the whole Stick schtick.


----------



## LauraTracy

Jesssh said:


> I didn't want to be the one to say this, but I REALLY think you could monetize the whole Stick schtick.



I'm trying!  I have demanded an Upper West Side apartment and free Coach for life but so far Stick has heard squat from the Coach suits.  For those of you who thought the NYC trip did not include fish on the doorstep of the Coach offices and a really skinny shadow of a short stickman skulking around the alleys around Madison Ave...um....Stick has nothing to say without his lawyer present...


----------



## lurkernomore

LauraTracy said:


> No threatening Stick!   He now knows you have good stuff and he's bored now that Christmas is over and he has another 364 days to make it up to St. Nick.  If you see a wooden man in ninja garb tiptoeing past the pup, hide the loot!  :ninja:




So I had a discussion with the puppy about Stick coming to visit or perhaps us getting a Stick of our own, but as you will see below, our talk did not go so well. ...


----------



## LauraTracy

lurkernomore said:


> So I had a discussion with the puppy about Stick coming to visit or perhaps us getting a Stick of our own, but as you will see below, our talk did not go so well. ...



Keep it up and Stick has vowed to train your pup to attack floral and logo prints too!


----------



## Foz

Just got my toaster in burnt camel. It's love at first sight. &#128525;&#128515;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Didn't know there was a mini reveal section 

My new Large Retro Glove Suede Borough in Honey


----------



## abwd

Stopped in to FP Boutique for SAS items. I have been wanting this tote!!!!


----------



## Caspin22

My newest Coach lovely isn't a bag, it's a watch!  Stopped in at the Movado outlet and couldn't leave this behind.


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> My newest Coach lovely isn't a bag, it's a watch!  Stopped in at the Movado outlet and couldn't leave this behind.
> 
> View attachment 2844009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844010




Beautiful!!!! I was so close to getting a watch yesterday, but they didn't have any of the sale watches in the store.


----------



## dl787

Canderson22 said:


> My newest Coach lovely isn't a bag, it's a watch!  Stopped in at the Movado outlet and couldn't leave this behind.
> 
> View attachment 2844009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844010


Love this watch. So timeless. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

Large turnlock clutch.  It caught my eye in FP and I got it today at the outlet.


----------



## Galactic Girl

I went with my sister this morning to the outlet so she could look around (she does not have one near her) and I had to do a double take when I saw Miss Annabelle!!! I immediately grabbed it and proclaimed it as mine. This poor girl had all the tell tale signs of being stored in a back room for years at the bottom of the pile and someone clearing out old stock found it and sent it to the outlets. The leather was really dry, and there are some creases in the leather and the strap. It also came with the original cream and brown dustbag. After I got her home I cleaned and conditioned her back to her former glory. The top photo is the before in the car and the bottom is after the first clean/condition.


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> Large turnlock clutch.  It caught my eye in FP and I got it today at the outlet.
> View attachment 2844530


I love this! But I don't carry the clutches I currently own. What is that cute kisslock behind it?


----------



## gr8onteej

whateve said:


> I love this! But I don't carry the clutches I currently own. What is that cute kisslock behind it?




It comes with a chain strap that's removable (though I won't be removing it).  The bag behind it is my MJ denim Stam.


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> It comes with a chain strap that's removable (though I won't be removing it).  The bag behind it is my MJ denim Stam.


Thanks! I'm on my way to my outlet now so hopefully I'll get to see it in person.


----------



## Hollie91999

Galactic Girl said:


> I went with my sister this morning to the outlet so she could look around (she does not have one near her) and I had to do a double take when I saw Miss Annabelle!!! I immediately grabbed it and proclaimed it as mine. This poor girl had all the tell tale signs of being stored in a back room for years at the bottom of the pile and someone clearing out old stock found it and sent it to the outlets. The leather was really dry, and there are some creases in the leather and the strap. It also came with the original cream and brown dustbag. After I got her home I cleaned and conditioned her back to her former glory. The top photo is the before in the car and the bottom is after the first clean/condition.



Wow, what a difference conditioning makes, enjoy her!


----------



## EGBDF

gr8onteej said:


> Large turnlock clutch.  It caught my eye in FP and I got it today at the outlet.
> View attachment 2844530



Gorgeous! I really like the color, it looks so rich.


----------



## gr8onteej

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous! I really like the color, it looks so rich.




Thanks!  It's oxblood.


----------



## Caspin22

abwd said:


> Beautiful!!!! I was so close to getting a watch yesterday, but they didn't have any of the sale watches in the store.



Thanks!!  Do you have a Movado outlet store near you?  Movado makes  Coach watches and they generally have WAY better prices on them than  Coach does, and they carry a good selection of Coach, in addition to  lots of other awesome watches.  



dl787 said:


> Love this watch. So timeless. Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you!  The simplicity and clean lines are what drew me to this one.


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> Large turnlock clutch.  It caught my eye in FP and I got it today at the outlet.
> View attachment 2844530


I didn't find this beauty at my outlet  but I did find a clutch I almost bought at FP. I regretted not buying it and then never could find it again. Today it was at my outlet in clearance. Original price: $238. Today's price: $38!


----------



## coachie mama

whateve said:


> I didn't find this beauty at my outlet  but I did find a clutch I almost bought at FP. I regretted not buying it and then never could find it again. Today it was at my outlet in clearance. Original price: $238. Today's price: $38!




what a great deal! so cute, too!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I didn't find this beauty at my outlet  but I did find a clutch I almost bought at FP. I regretted not buying it and then never could find it again. Today it was at my outlet in clearance. Original price: $238. Today's price: $38!



okay...now I have to go to the outlet....I have that style in silt....but yours is just too cute!


----------



## DivaNC

whateve said:


> I didn't find this beauty at my outlet  but I did find a clutch I almost bought at FP. I regretted not buying it and then never could find it again. Today it was at my outlet in clearance. Original price: $238. Today's price: $38!



Now that's an amazing deal!  Very cute.


----------



## ladyet

Finally getting around to revealing some lovely items! The first are purchases I made about two weeks ago:






The hangtag multifunction case is on the left, and the ocelot embossed l-zip wristlet is on the right. The wristlet was a bit of an impulse buy, so I wasn't sure about whether I was going to keep it. But after taking it out again to take these photos, I'm pretty sure this is a keeper. I wanted the hangtag case for quite some time before I finally bought it. The brown is beautiful, but so is the purple and teal! I'm about 95% sure I'm going to stick with brown, but if I do decide to exchange it, it'll be for one of those colors. The only issue I have with it is that it doesn't have a strap that allows it to be used as a wristlet. 

I've got another reveal! This time, it'a a gift that I bought for my sister as a Christmas present. (I wanted to keep it for myself! If she doesn't wear it, I'm taking it from her, ha!) Here it is:




The Bleecker MIni Brooklyn in Purple Iris! As you all know, the color is MUCH more vibrant than the photo shows. It's a GORGEOUS bag, and I got it for more than half of its original price.  

I'm really happy w/all these purchases!


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> okay...now I have to go to the outlet....I have that style in silt....but yours is just too cute!





coachie mama said:


> what a great deal! so cute, too!





DivaNC said:


> Now that's an amazing deal!  Very cute.


Thank you! I called my outlet after it disappeared from FP and put it on client track. They never called me when it came in. I wonder how long it was there before it went to clearance. 

It holds quite a bit for a clutch. I can fit my slim wallet, card case, sunglasses, phone and keys. I think I've finally found a clutch that works for me (besides my giant early 90s Bonnie basket clutch/stroll bag.)


----------



## Caledonia

whateve said:


> I didn't find this beauty at my outlet  but I did find a clutch I almost bought at FP. I regretted not buying it and then never could find it again. Today it was at my outlet in clearance. Original price: $238. Today's price: $38!


 So cute, and a great price, too.


----------



## DivaNC

ladyet said:


> Finally getting around to revealing some lovely items! The first are purchases I made about two weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 2845606
> 
> View attachment 2845607
> 
> 
> The hangtag multifunction case is on the left, and the ocelot embossed l-zip wristlet is on the right. The wristlet was a bit of an impulse buy, so I wasn't sure about whether I was going to keep it. But after taking it out again to take these photos, I'm pretty sure this is a keeper. I wanted the hangtag case for quite some time before I finally bought it. The brown is beautiful, but so is the purple and teal! I'm about 95% sure I'm going to stick with brown, but if I do decide to exchange it, it'll be for one of those colors. The only issue I have with it is that it doesn't have a strap that allows it to be used as a wristlet.
> 
> I've got another reveal! This time, it'a a gift that I bought for my sister as a Christmas present. (I wanted to keep it for myself! If she doesn't wear it, I'm taking it from her, ha!) Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 2845608
> 
> 
> The Bleecker MIni Brooklyn in Purple Iris! As you all know, the color is MUCH more vibrant than the photo shows. It's a GORGEOUS bag, and I got it for more than half of its original price.
> 
> I'm really happy w/all these purchases!



Nice!!! Love them all. I'm sure your sister will get plenty of use out of that beautiful bag.



whateve said:


> Thank you! I called my outlet after it disappeared from FP and put it on client track. They never called me when it came in. I wonder how long it was there before it went to clearance.
> 
> It holds quite a bit for a clutch. I can fit my slim wallet, card case, sunglasses, phone and keys. I think I've finally found a clutch that works for me (besides my giant early 90s Bonnie basket clutch/stroll bag.)



I have requested to be notified of certain bags numerous times from the outlet and I never get calls. I wonder if they really input the requests?


----------



## luvpandas8

Just something small I bought yesterday...


----------



## whateve

Caledonia said:


> So cute, and a great price, too.


Thank you!


DivaNC said:


> I have requested to be notified of certain bags numerous times from the outlet and I never get calls. I wonder if they really input the requests?


I think they do, at least part of the time. They told me that when new stuff comes in, they scan them and the requests are supposed to pop up. 

I remember them calling me once. They called telling me they had the Legacy pebbled drawstring but I had already bought it on FOS.


----------



## Caspin22

DivaNC said:


> I have requested to be notified of certain bags numerous times from the outlet and I never get calls. I wonder if they really input the requests?



You have to know the style number, and specifically request to be put on "client track" for that item.  I always watch them input the information.    If you say "Can you call me if any Boroughs come in?" that won't work...it has to be a specific style number so the computer flags it when it comes in and they put it aside.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I didn't find this beauty at my outlet  but I did find a clutch I almost bought at FP. I regretted not buying it and then never could find it again. Today it was at my outlet in clearance. Original price: $238. Today's price: $38!


Ooo love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ladyet said:


> Finally getting around to revealing some lovely items! The first are purchases I made about two weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 2845606
> 
> View attachment 2845607
> 
> 
> The hangtag multifunction case is on the left, and the ocelot embossed l-zip wristlet is on the right. The wristlet was a bit of an impulse buy, so I wasn't sure about whether I was going to keep it. But after taking it out again to take these photos, I'm pretty sure this is a keeper. I wanted the hangtag case for quite some time before I finally bought it. The brown is beautiful, but so is the purple and teal! I'm about 95% sure I'm going to stick with brown, but if I do decide to exchange it, it'll be for one of those colors. The only issue I have with it is that it doesn't have a strap that allows it to be used as a wristlet.
> 
> I've got another reveal! This time, it'a a gift that I bought for my sister as a Christmas present. (I wanted to keep it for myself! If she doesn't wear it, I'm taking it from her, ha!) Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 2845608
> 
> 
> The Bleecker MIni Brooklyn in Purple Iris! As you all know, the color is MUCH more vibrant than the photo shows. It's a GORGEOUS bag, and I got it for more than half of its original price.
> 
> I'm really happy w/all these purchases!


Love all your items! Cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

luvpandas8 said:


> Just something small I bought yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845733


Cute and nice color combo!


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> I didn't find this beauty at my outlet  but I did find a clutch I almost bought at FP. I regretted not buying it and then never could find it again. Today it was at my outlet in clearance. Original price: $238. Today's price: $38!



Unbelievable deal and such a cute clutch!


----------



## carinas

ladyet said:


> Finally getting around to revealing some lovely items! The first are purchases I made about two weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 2845606
> 
> View attachment 2845607
> 
> 
> The hangtag multifunction case is on the left, and the ocelot embossed l-zip wristlet is on the right. The wristlet was a bit of an impulse buy, so I wasn't sure about whether I was going to keep it. But after taking it out again to take these photos, I'm pretty sure this is a keeper. I wanted the hangtag case for quite some time before I finally bought it. The brown is beautiful, but so is the purple and teal! I'm about 95% sure I'm going to stick with brown, but if I do decide to exchange it, it'll be for one of those colors. The only issue I have with it is that it doesn't have a strap that allows it to be used as a wristlet.
> 
> I've got another reveal! This time, it'a a gift that I bought for my sister as a Christmas present. (I wanted to keep it for myself! If she doesn't wear it, I'm taking it from her, ha!) Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 2845608
> 
> 
> The Bleecker MIni Brooklyn in Purple Iris! As you all know, the color is MUCH more vibrant than the photo shows. It's a GORGEOUS bag, and I got it for more than half of its original price.
> 
> I'm really happy w/all these purchases!



Love them all! I Regret not getting hangtag wristlet when it was 25% off.


----------



## carinas

luvpandas8 said:


> Just something small I bought yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845733



Love this color combo! Very useful and cute little thing!


----------



## DivaNC

Canderson22 said:


> You have to know the style number, and specifically request to be put on "client track" for that item.  I always watch them input the information.    If you say "Can you call me if any Boroughs come in?" that won't work...it has to be a specific style number so the computer flags it when it comes in and they put it aside.




I'm going to find the style # and give it another try.  Fingers crossed, I get the bag I want.  Thank you.


----------



## yellowbernie

Went to the outlet with the hubs today saw a few things I liked in Coach but I just got a new bag for xmas...(not Coach) but I did find this Signature Pebble leather framed coin purse and could not pass it up the leather is so soft.


----------



## pbnjam

yellowbernie said:


> Went to the outlet with the hubs today saw a few things I liked in Coach but I just got a new bag for xmas...(not Coach) but I did find this Signature Pebble leather framed coin purse and could not pass it up the leather is so soft.


 This is cute. I haven't seen this before but the leather looks squishy. Congrats!


----------



## whateve

yellowbernie said:


> Went to the outlet with the hubs today saw a few things I liked in Coach but I just got a new bag for xmas...(not Coach) but I did find this Signature Pebble leather framed coin purse and could not pass it up the leather is so soft.


That is adorable! I didn't see it when I went to the outlet yesterday.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love it!





carinas said:


> Unbelievable deal and such a cute clutch!


Thank you! I'm thrilled!


----------



## yellowbernie

pbnjam said:


> This is cute. I haven't seen this before but the leather looks squishy. Congrats!


Thanks it is squishy leather..


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> That is adorable! I didn't see it when I went to the outlet yesterday.


Thanks, I got it at the Dawsonville outlet in Georgia.  They had several of them.


----------



## Sarah03

yellowbernie said:


> Went to the outlet with the hubs today saw a few things I liked in Coach but I just got a new bag for xmas...(not Coach) but I did find this Signature Pebble leather framed coin purse and could not pass it up the leather is so soft.




So cute!


----------



## GA Peach

yellowbernie said:


> Thanks, I got it at the Dawsonville outlet in Georgia.  They had several of them.


 
Cute!  I saw these at Locust Grove a week or so ago.


Did Dawsonville have any deletes?  I'm thinking about running up there Wednesday.


----------



## yellowbernie

GA Peach said:


> Cute!  I saw these at Locust Grove a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> Did Dawsonville have any deletes?  I'm thinking about running up there Wednesday.


They had large borough's in a tan color, and mini boroughs, they had some small gathered sophia's  that's about all i remember, lots of mff bags, and there were a few I liked, just not in the marked for a bag today.


----------



## Foz

whateve said:


> I didn't find this beauty at my outlet  but I did find a clutch I almost bought at FP. I regretted not buying it and then never could find it again. Today it was at my outlet in clearance. Original price: $238. Today's price: $38!


Beautiful, Congrats. and unbeatable price


----------



## Foz

ladyet said:


> Finally getting around to revealing some lovely items! The first are purchases I made about two weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 2845606
> 
> View attachment 2845607
> 
> 
> The hangtag multifunction case is on the left, and the ocelot embossed l-zip wristlet is on the right. The wristlet was a bit of an impulse buy, so I wasn't sure about whether I was going to keep it. But after taking it out again to take these photos, I'm pretty sure this is a keeper. I wanted the hangtag case for quite some time before I finally bought it. The brown is beautiful, but so is the purple and teal! I'm about 95% sure I'm going to stick with brown, but if I do decide to exchange it, it'll be for one of those colors. The only issue I have with it is that it doesn't have a strap that allows it to be used as a wristlet.
> 
> I've got another reveal! This time, it'a a gift that I bought for my sister as a Christmas present. (I wanted to keep it for myself! If she doesn't wear it, I'm taking it from her, ha!) Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 2845608
> 
> 
> The Bleecker MIni Brooklyn in Purple Iris! As you all know, the color is MUCH more vibrant than the photo shows. It's a GORGEOUS bag, and I got it for more than half of its original price.
> 
> I'm really happy w/all these purchases!


Love everything you bought. specially the coach hang tag coin purse. soo cute.


----------



## whateve

Foz said:


> Beautiful, Congrats. and unbeatable price


Thank you!


----------



## HarliRexx

My new beauties! 

Got this cutie from FOS. Mini Studded Preston. 



Metallic Mini Turnlock Borough from SAS. 



Picked this Mini Borough up from the outlet yesterday.


----------



## ladyet

Foz said:


> Love everything you bought. specially the coach hang tag coin purse. soo cute.



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HarliRexx said:


> My new beauties!
> 
> Got this cutie from FOS. Mini Studded Preston.
> View attachment 2846996
> 
> 
> Metallic Mini Turnlock Borough from SAS.
> View attachment 2846997
> 
> 
> Picked this Mini Borough up from the outlet yesterday.
> View attachment 2846999


All so pretty!!!


----------



## marival

My new Cafe Carryall from the SAS.  I was disappointed when the black one disappeared from Coach online SAS so quickly, but the local Coach store actually had one that had been hanging around for a LONG time!  There doesn't seem to be a lot of talk about the Cafe Carryall here, but I think it's actually my favorite Coach purse.  I also have it in silt.


----------



## Sarah03

marival said:


> My new Cafe Carryall from the SAS.  I was disappointed when the black one disappeared from Coach online SAS so quickly, but the local Coach store actually had one that had been hanging around for a LONG time!  There doesn't seem to be a lot of talk about the Cafe Carryall here, but I think it's actually my favorite Coach purse.  I also have it in silt.




Very pretty!  Can you post more pics?


----------



## marival

Sarah03 said:


> Very pretty!  Can you post more pics?




Here she is with her sister in silt and with chestnut Phoebe.


----------



## simplyparticula

marival said:


> My new Cafe Carryall from the SAS.  I was disappointed when the black one disappeared from Coach online SAS so quickly, but the local Coach store actually had one that had been hanging around for a LONG time!  There doesn't seem to be a lot of talk about the Cafe Carryall here, but I think it's actually my favorite Coach purse.  I also have it in silt.



Gorgeous! I think they would have sold more if they had called it East/West Phoebe instead. It's a gorgeous bag - I would own several if they had come out wih the wide color array of the Phoebes. My main complaint about the Phoebe is the North/South orientation (and no external pocket). 

My compromise is the Kimberly.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

marival said:


> My new Cafe Carryall from the SAS.  I was disappointed when the black one disappeared from Coach online SAS so quickly, but the local Coach store actually had one that had been hanging around for a LONG time!  There doesn't seem to be a lot of talk about the Cafe Carryall here, but I think it's actually my favorite Coach purse.  I also have it in silt.



Really beautiful! Congrats on your new beauty! 

 I always thought of this bag as a "Phoebe Jr.", and I think it would work well for me because I love my Phoebes. I so wanted this style in the floral "camo" print that came out last year at some point, but I never saw one on the FOS or at outlets. ( I now no longer have access to the FOS. )


----------



## pursecharm

simplyparticula said:


> Gorgeous! I think they would have sold more if they had called it East/West Phoebe instead. It's a gorgeous bag - I would own several if they had come out wih the wide color array of the Phoebes. My main complaint about the Phoebe is the North/South orientation (and no external pocket).
> 
> My compromise is the Kimberly.




I agree. They needed more colors. Now I only see a few on SAS but the style should work if you like Phoebes.


----------



## icerain303

I have been wanting this beauty for the longest time and finally found her this past weekend at Coach! Happiness all around. She Is Just perfect! Saffiano leather Riley.


----------



## Foz

Grommet Borough, sale price!! Love &#128153;&#128156;&#128150;
Also loving all the reveals here.


----------



## HarliRexx

Foz said:


> Grommet Borough, sale price!! Love &#128153;&#128156;&#128150;
> 
> Also loving all the reveals here.




I just love this bag! Glad you got a good price too!


----------



## Foz

HarliRexx said:


> I just love this bag! Glad you got a good price too!



Thanks , she is a beauty. Do you treat it with anything? To me it seem a bit dry and also I noticed the one on display had black stains on handles ( probably because of handling ) how this bag is holding up for you?
Thank you very much


----------



## Bagpassiontoo

Just getting to post my Boxing Day finds.Got my Borough on sale with the extra 20% .I wanted this bag forever.So happy to get it finally.Michael Kors gloves also.


----------



## Foz

Bagpassiontoo said:


> Just getting to post my Boxing Day finds.Got my Borough on sale with the extra 20% .I wanted this bag forever.So happy to get it finally.Michael Kors gloves also.



Very pretty, congrats . How did you get extra 20% off? 
Thanks


----------



## Bagpassiontoo

Foz said:


> Very pretty, congrats . How did you get extra 20% off?
> Thanks


Thank you...In Canada Coach was giving an extra 20% off the SAS for Boxing day sales.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bagpassiontoo said:


> Thank you...In Canada Coach was giving an extra 20% off the SAS for Boxing day sales.


The extra 20% is valid until January 4th in Canada.


----------



## quinna

Bagpassiontoo said:


> Just getting to post my Boxing Day finds.Got my Borough on sale with the extra 20% .I wanted this bag forever.So happy to get it finally.Michael Kors gloves also.



Oh I'm drooling. I've coveted this beauty for a while. Congrats!!


----------



## XOverdose

I'm loving the grommets!! I want one so bad but have yet to see one in person at my local coach stores.. They look so yummy in photo ! 

Some Christmas goodies, I'll start with my favorite, the mini turnlock metallic borough in burnished nickel/brass with the multi feather fob. It's soo soo pretty... 













Then the mini borough in suede and tan glove leather 







Ocelot crosby mini carryall 







And finally this beautiful cross grain wallet (don't know the name) 






There's my very "mini" reveal


----------



## pbnjam

XOverdose said:


> I'm loving the grommets!! I want one so bad but have yet to see one in person at my local coach stores.. They look so yummy in photo !
> 
> Some Christmas goodies, I'll start with my favorite, the mini turnlock metallic borough in burnished nickel/brass with the multi feather fob. It's soo soo pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the mini borough in suede and tan glove leather
> 
> 
> Ocelot crosby mini carryall
> 
> 
> And finally this beautiful cross grain wallet (don't know the name)
> 
> 
> There's my very "mini" reveal


 
Ooo love your minis. Those are all so cute, esp the metallic borough with the feather fob. Excellent match!


----------



## pbnjam

Bagpassiontoo said:


> Just getting to post my Boxing Day finds.Got my Borough on sale with the extra 20% .I wanted this bag forever.So happy to get it finally.Michael Kors gloves also.


 
Those gloves go well with this borough. Gorgeous!


----------



## pursecharm

Beautiful Boroughs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagpassiontoo said:


> Just getting to post my Boxing Day finds.Got my Borough on sale with the extra 20% .I wanted this bag forever.So happy to get it finally.Michael Kors gloves also.


Verrrry nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

XOverdose said:


> I'm loving the grommets!! I want one so bad but have yet to see one in person at my local coach stores.. They look so yummy in photo !
> 
> Some Christmas goodies, I'll start with my favorite, the mini turnlock metallic borough in burnished nickel/brass with the multi feather fob. It's soo soo pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the mini borough in suede and tan glove leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocelot crosby mini carryall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally this beautiful cross grain wallet (don't know the name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's my very "mini" reveal


Love it all (esp the metallic B!)!!


----------



## Bagpassiontoo

quinna said:


> Oh I'm drooling. I've coveted this beauty for a while. Congrats!!


Thanks so much.I thought the black was  sold out again.When i saw it i just grabbed it and ran....Ha ha


----------



## Bagpassiontoo

pbnjam said:


> Those gloves go well with this borough. Gorgeous!


Yes,I thought they went nicely also.

Thanks everyone for your nice comments.I don't know how to do multiple comments at once yet


----------



## abwd

Bagpassiontoo said:


> Just getting to post my Boxing Day finds.Got my Borough on sale with the extra 20% .I wanted this bag forever.So happy to get it finally.Michael Kors gloves also.




I adore this borough!! Congrats!!


----------



## abwd

XOverdose said:


> I'm loving the grommets!! I want one so bad but have yet to see one in person at my local coach stores.. They look so yummy in photo !
> 
> 
> 
> Some Christmas goodies, I'll start with my favorite, the mini turnlock metallic borough in burnished nickel/brass with the multi feather fob. It's soo soo pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the mini borough in suede and tan glove leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocelot crosby mini carryall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally this beautiful cross grain wallet (don't know the name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's my very "mini" reveal




Wow!!! Love everything!! I was looking at that mini Crosby in the full price store and almost came home with it! Awesome haul of goodies! Enjoy them all!!!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Bagpassiontoo said:


> Just getting to post my Boxing Day finds.Got my Borough on sale with the extra 20% .I wanted this bag forever.So happy to get it finally.Michael Kors gloves also.



This bag is beautiful!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

XOverdose said:


> I'm loving the grommets!! I want one so bad but have yet to see one in person at my local coach stores.. They look so yummy in photo !
> 
> Some Christmas goodies, I'll start with my favorite, the mini turnlock metallic borough in burnished nickel/brass with the multi feather fob. It's soo soo pretty...
> 
> 
> Then the mini borough in suede and tan glove leather
> 
> 
> Ocelot crosby mini carryall
> 
> And finally this beautiful cross grain wallet (don't know the name)
> 
> There's my very "mini" reveal



All of your minis are adorable! Your metallic turnlock borough pictures make me want one.


----------



## Mariquel

XOverdose said:


> I'm loving the grommets!! I want one so bad but have yet to see one in person at my local coach stores.. They look so yummy in photo !
> 
> Some Christmas goodies, I'll start with my favorite, the mini turnlock metallic borough in burnished nickel/brass with the multi feather fob. It's soo soo pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the mini borough in suede and tan glove leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocelot crosby mini carryall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally this beautiful cross grain wallet (don't know the name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's my very "mini" reveal



Great haul, love everything you got!


----------



## Mariquel

marival said:


> My new Cafe Carryall from the SAS.  I was disappointed when the black one disappeared from Coach online SAS so quickly, but the local Coach store actually had one that had been hanging around for a LONG time!  There doesn't seem to be a lot of talk about the Cafe Carryall here, but I think it's actually my favorite Coach purse.  I also have it in silt.





marival said:


> Here she is with her sister in silt and with chestnut Phoebe.



Love carryalls and love yours!


----------



## carinas

XOverdose said:


> I'm loving the grommets!! I want one so bad but have yet to see one in person at my local coach stores.. They look so yummy in photo !
> 
> Some Christmas goodies, I'll start with my favorite, the mini turnlock metallic borough in burnished nickel/brass with the multi feather fob. It's soo soo pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the mini borough in suede and tan glove leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocelot crosby mini carryall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally this beautiful cross grain wallet (don't know the name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's my very "mini" reveal



They are all lovely! Congrats!


----------



## marival

Mariquel said:


> Love carryalls and love yours!



Thanks!  I was very happy to find it in black!


----------



## paculina

Embossed small L-zip wristlet in violet.


----------



## hollymable

Small toaster in neutral pink


----------



## LauraTracy

hollymable said:


> Small toaster in neutral pink



Toast!  I love this bag.  Very tempted by the SAS but two is enough for me.  I hope you love her as much as I do.


----------



## hollymable

LauraTracy said:


> Toast!  I love this bag.  Very tempted by the SAS but two is enough for me.  I hope you love her as much as I do.


Thanks! I love the pebbled leather. I have the navy mini preston with the same leather and it's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## abwd

paculina said:


> Embossed small L-zip wristlet in violet.




Love the color! Very cute!


----------



## abwd

hollymable said:


> Small toaster in neutral pink




Adorable!!!! Congrats on this pretty girl.


----------



## whateve

hollymable said:


> Small toaster in neutral pink


Adorable! Does it hold as much as the mini Preston?


----------



## LauraTracy

whateve said:


> Adorable! Does it hold as much as the mini Preston?



More. Small Toast is a larger bag because mini Stud P's curved dome shape limits you a bit.  I have to change to a smaller wallet when Stud P comes out. Not the case with Toast.


----------



## hollymable

abwd said:


> Adorable!!!! Congrats on this pretty girl.


Thank you!


whateve said:


> Adorable! Does it hold as much as the mini Preston?


Thanks! I agree with LT, it definitely is bigger than mini P.


LauraTracy said:


> More. Small Toast is a larger bag because mini Stud P's curved dome shape limits you a bit.  I have to change to a smaller wallet when Stud P comes out. Not the case with Toast.


----------



## whateve

LauraTracy said:


> More. Small Toast is a larger bag because mini Stud P's curved dome shape limits you a bit.  I have to change to a smaller wallet when Stud P comes out. Not the case with Toast.





hollymable said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks! I agree with LT, it definitely is bigger than mini P.


Ooh, that's nice to know. Thanks! I thought the rectangular shape would make it easier to organize.


----------



## XOverdose

pbnjam said:


> Ooo love your minis. Those are all so cute, esp the metallic borough with the feather fob. Excellent match!



Thanks lady  I thought it was a great match as well, wish I could take credit! Hubby saw it on the fob display at the checkout counter and suggested it, after i'd already taken a look. I wasn't even going to buy it! 



BeachBagGal said:


> Love it all (esp the metallic B!)!!





abwd said:


> Wow!!! Love everything!! I was looking at that mini Crosby in the full price store and almost came home with it! Awesome haul of goodies! Enjoy them all!!!





TahoeAndStitch said:


> All of your minis are adorable! Your metallic turnlock borough pictures make me want one.





Mariquel said:


> Great haul, love everything you got!





carinas said:


> They are all lovely! Congrats!



Thank you all, I am very happy with them though I've yet to carry the black b and the ocelot. I'm surprised at how versatile the Metallic B is, it's all I've been carrying since I got her!


----------



## XOverdose

paculina said:


> Embossed small L-zip wristlet in violet.



Love this color so so much ..


----------



## pbnjam

paculina said:


> Embossed small L-zip wristlet in violet.


 Very pretty purple! Congrats!


hollymable said:


> Small toaster in neutral pink


 What a cute bag! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

XOverdose said:


> Thanks lady  I thought it was a great match as well, wish I could take credit! Hubby saw it on the fob display at the checkout counter and suggested it, after i'd already taken a look. I wasn't even going to buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all, I am very happy with them though I've yet to carry the black b and the ocelot. I'm surprised at how versatile the Metallic B is, it's all I've been carrying since I got her!


Nice, your dh has good taste!


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

My incredible Husband surprised me with all of these beauties this Christmas. Since I began my Coach addiction this summer, I have seen my Husband roll his eeyes and shake his head more than any other period of our marriage. He finally banned me from looking on FOS for a month. That was some act!  Sneaky guy apparently found my Coach wish list and made some great picks!
Large Leather Riley silver/grey birch
Croc Embossed Preston silver/fawn
Pebbled Preston silver/pale lemon
Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather gold/classic vermillion
Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather UE (?)/camel
Bleecker Colorblock Large Clutch silver/ washed oxford


----------



## XOverdose

MumsPrettyThngs said:


> My incredible Husband surprised me with all of these beauties this Christmas. Since I began my Coach addiction this summer, I have seen my Husband roll his eeyes and shake his head more than any other period of our marriage. He finally banned me from looking on FOS for a month. That was some act!  Sneaky guy apparently found my Coach wish list and made some great picks!
> Large Leather Riley silver/grey birch
> Croc Embossed Preston silver/fawn
> Pebbled Preston silver/pale lemon
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather gold/classic vermillion
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather UE (?)/camel
> Bleecker Colorblock Large Clutch silver/ washed oxford



They are all such lovely picks! Great taste the two of you have! Especially loving the vermillion b and croc Preston !!


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

XOverdose said:


> They are all such lovely picks! Great taste the two of you have! Especially loving the vermillion b and croc Preston !!



Why thank you XOverdose! I think those two are my favorite of the bunch as well!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MumsPrettyThngs said:


> My incredible Husband surprised me with all of these beauties this Christmas. Since I began my Coach addiction this summer, I have seen my Husband roll his eeyes and shake his head more than any other period of our marriage. He finally banned me from looking on FOS for a month. That was some act!  Sneaky guy apparently found my Coach wish list and made some great picks!
> Large Leather Riley silver/grey birch
> Croc Embossed Preston silver/fawn
> Pebbled Preston silver/pale lemon
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather gold/classic vermillion
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather UE (?)/camel
> Bleecker Colorblock Large Clutch silver/ washed oxford


Wow!!! Nice job hubby!! Love all your new bags!


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow!!! Nice job hubby!! Love all your new bags!



Thank you BeachBagGal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yummy.      From the SAS...  Soft Grommet Borough in Tan.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Yummy.      From the SAS...  Soft Grommet Borough in Tan.


Love those grommets!!


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Yummy.      From the SAS...  Soft Grommet Borough in Tan.




Love love love this!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those grommets!!





Sarah03 said:


> Love love love this!



Thanks, y'all.  I was hoping they would reduce the price some more, but I went for it anyhow.


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

MiaBorsa said:


> Yummy.      From the SAS...  Soft Grommet Borough in Tan.



Love!


----------



## katierose

MumsPrettyThngs said:


> My incredible Husband surprised me with all of these beauties this Christmas. Since I began my Coach addiction this summer, I have seen my Husband roll his eeyes and shake his head more than any other period of our marriage. He finally banned me from looking on FOS for a month. That was some act!  Sneaky guy apparently found my Coach wish list and made some great picks!
> Large Leather Riley silver/grey birch
> Croc Embossed Preston silver/fawn
> Pebbled Preston silver/pale lemon
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather gold/classic vermillion
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather UE (?)/camel
> Bleecker Colorblock Large Clutch silver/ washed oxford



Wow! Nice hubby you have there. How funny that he found your wish list, LOL. Lots of great bags there, congrats.


----------



## bigal

MumsPrettyThngs said:


> My incredible Husband surprised me with all of these beauties this Christmas. Since I began my Coach addiction this summer, I have seen my Husband roll his eeyes and shake his head more than any other period of our marriage. He finally banned me from looking on FOS for a month. That was some act!  Sneaky guy apparently found my Coach wish list and made some great picks!
> Large Leather Riley silver/grey birch
> Croc Embossed Preston silver/fawn
> Pebbled Preston silver/pale lemon
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather gold/classic vermillion
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather UE (?)/camel
> Bleecker Colorblock Large Clutch silver/ washed oxford



Aw,  so funny that he banned you so he could buy you all those pretty bags.   What sweet guy!


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

katierose said:


> Wow! Nice hubby you have there. How funny that he found your wish list, LOL. Lots of great bags there, congrats.



Thanks Katierose! He sure did. Now I know he looks through my cell, the Snoop!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My latest buys...




Leather jacket from the outlet




White Studded Duffle from SAS ( need to get a PA )




Pretty rose gold and silver toned fob from the outlet




Shawl from outlet ( to wear with jacket  ) 



 
Cosmetic bag from the outlet. 

I have a new to me Emerald Legacy Duffle coming to me from ebay. I can't wait to have her in my clutches! Hopefully can post pics, it's still so hit or miss these days.


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

bigal said:


> Aw,  so funny that he banned you so he could buy you all those pretty bags.   What sweet guy!




He is the very best! Our two daughters absolutely believe Prince Charmings exist because of him. He is creating some very high standards in our girls!


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Studded Duffle from SAS ( need to get a PA )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty rose gold and silver toned fob from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl from outlet ( to wear with jacket  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic bag from the outlet.
> 
> I have a new to me Emerald Legacy Duffle coming to me from ebay. I can't wait to have her in my clutches! Hopefully can post pics, it's still so hit or miss these days.



Oh my, that is a gorgeous studded duffle! She would be on my NEED-TO-HAVE list if I thought myself capable of keeping a white bag clean. Congrats on your fantastic finds!


----------



## stanzko1

Picked up some C.O.A.C.H neon


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up some C.O.A.C.H neon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853023
> View attachment 2853024
> View attachment 2853028



 So pretty! How does the leather feel on this duffle?


----------



## bigal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Studded Duffle from SAS ( need to get a PA )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty rose gold and silver toned fob from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl from outlet ( to wear with jacket  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic bag from the outlet.
> 
> I have a new to me Emerald Legacy Duffle coming to me from ebay. I can't wait to have her in my clutches! Hopefully can post pics, it's still so hit or miss these days.



Ooo, lovely finds!  Looking forward to the emerald duffle pictures too!


----------



## bigal

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up some C.O.A.C.H neon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853023
> View attachment 2853024
> View attachment 2853028



So much fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Studded Duffle from SAS ( need to get a PA )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty rose gold and silver toned fob from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl from outlet ( to wear with jacket  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic bag from the outlet.
> 
> I have a new to me Emerald Legacy Duffle coming to me from ebay. I can't wait to have her in my clutches! Hopefully can post pics, it's still so hit or miss these days.



Gorgeous haul!   Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up some C.O.A.C.H neon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853023
> View attachment 2853024
> View attachment 2853028



Very nice!   Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

Mini Brooklyn in Purple Iris from the SAS. It's love!  The purple is ah-mazing. 
View attachment 2853118
View attachment 2853119
View attachment 2853120


----------



## ladyet

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up some C.O.A.C.H neon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853023
> View attachment 2853024
> View attachment 2853028



Oh this is fun! Love the watch!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> Mini Brooklyn in Purple Iris from the SAS. It's love!  The purple is ah-mazing.
> View attachment 2853118
> View attachment 2853119
> View attachment 2853120



Gorgeous! !


----------



## pursecharm

Sarah03 said:


> Mini Brooklyn in Purple Iris from the SAS. It's love!  The purple is ah-mazing.
> View attachment 2853118
> View attachment 2853119
> View attachment 2853120




I've been looking at this on SAS. Very nice.


----------



## MaryBel

MumsPrettyThngs said:


> My incredible Husband surprised me with all of these beauties this Christmas. Since I began my Coach addiction this summer, I have seen my Husband roll his eeyes and shake his head more than any other period of our marriage. He finally banned me from looking on FOS for a month. That was some act!  Sneaky guy apparently found my Coach wish list and made some great picks!
> Large Leather Riley silver/grey birch
> Croc Embossed Preston silver/fawn
> Pebbled Preston silver/pale lemon
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather gold/classic vermillion
> Borough in Retro Glove Tan Leather UE (?)/camel
> Bleecker Colorblock Large Clutch silver/ washed oxford




Awesome Christmas gifts! Your DH did an excellent job! Congrats!
Twins on the vermillion borough and in the grey Riley!


----------



## JuneHawk

Sarah03 said:


> Mini Brooklyn in Purple Iris from the SAS. It's love!  The purple is ah-mazing.
> View attachment 2853118
> View attachment 2853119
> View attachment 2853120



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## pbnjam

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up some C.O.A.C.H neon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853023
> View attachment 2853024
> View attachment 2853028


O it's glowing! Very cute, congrats!


iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Studded Duffle from SAS ( need to get a PA )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty rose gold and silver toned fob from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl from outlet ( to wear with jacket  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic bag from the outlet.
> 
> I have a new to me Emerald Legacy Duffle coming to me from ebay. I can't wait to have her in my clutches! Hopefully can post pics, it's still so hit or miss these days.


Lots of nice goodies! Love your white studded duffle. And that fob is very pretty. Now I have to look for it on ebay. 


Sarah03 said:


> Mini Brooklyn in Purple Iris from the SAS. It's love!  The purple is ah-mazing.
> View attachment 2853118
> View attachment 2853119
> View attachment 2853120


This color is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Yummy.      From the SAS...  Soft Grommet Borough in Tan.




Stunning!!!! Congrats.


----------



## abwd

Sarah03 said:


> Mini Brooklyn in Purple Iris from the SAS. It's love!  The purple is ah-mazing.
> View attachment 2853118
> View attachment 2853119
> View attachment 2853120




Congrats!! The color IS Ah-mazing!! I was thinking of grabbing this bag in honor of the Ravens Wild Card win, but as soon as I did that with the Orioles, they lost! 

I have been eying this bag for awhile now though. I like the structure of the Brooklyn.


----------



## abwd

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up some C.O.A.C.H neon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853023
> View attachment 2853024
> View attachment 2853028




Awesome combo!! Congrats!! How fun!!!!!


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Studded Duffle from SAS ( need to get a PA )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty rose gold and silver toned fob from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl from outlet ( to wear with jacket  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic bag from the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new to me Emerald Legacy Duffle coming to me from ebay. I can't wait to have her in my clutches! Hopefully can post pics, it's still so hit or miss these days.




Wow!! Amazing haul. Love the studded duffle.  I almost bought this on full price.  I looked at it again last week, but I really have a hard time buying a white white bag in January. I will wish I did in June, but just can't make myself jump!!

How does the leather jacket fit? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

abwd said:


> Stunning!!!! Congrats.



Thanks!   Incidentally, your photos have inspired me to purchase several bags that had gone unnoticed until I saw them on you.    I don't know whether to say thanks or knock it off.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   Incidentally, your photos have inspired me to purchase several bags that had gone unnoticed until I saw them on you.    I don't know whether to say thanks or knock it off.




Whoops! LOL. My bad!!


----------



## WVUdani

My Christmas present from my hubby, poppy sequin spotlight in Blue Jean, I am obsessed. I also found a Magenta Isabelle, my first Isabelle, new with tags at a consignment shop for $119!!! I love the buttery leather on this bag  thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Studded Duffle from SAS ( need to get a PA )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty rose gold and silver toned fob from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl from outlet ( to wear with jacket  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic bag from the outlet.
> 
> I have a new to me Emerald Legacy Duffle coming to me from ebay. I can't wait to have her in my clutches! Hopefully can post pics, it's still so hit or miss these days.


Love all your new goodies!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

stanzko1 said:


> Picked up some C.O.A.C.H neon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853023
> View attachment 2853024
> View attachment 2853028


Wow, fun pink!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Mini Brooklyn in Purple Iris from the SAS. It's love!  The purple is ah-mazing.
> View attachment 2853118
> View attachment 2853119
> View attachment 2853120


Ooo love that color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

WVUdani said:


> My Christmas present from my hubby, poppy sequin spotlight in Blue Jean, I am obsessed. I also found a Magenta Isabelle, my first Isabelle, new with tags at a consignment shop for $119!!! I love the buttery leather on this bag  thanks for letting me share!!


Love those sequins!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MumsPrettyThngs said:


> Oh my, that is a gorgeous studded duffle! She would be on my NEED-TO-HAVE list if I thought myself capable of keeping a white bag clean. Congrats on your fantastic finds!





bigal said:


> Ooo, lovely finds!  Looking forward to the emerald duffle pictures too!





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous haul!   Congrats!





pbnjam said:


> O it's glowing! Very cute, congrats!
> 
> Lots of nice goodies! Love your white studded duffle. And that fob is very pretty. Now I have to look for it on ebay.





abwd said:


> Wow!! Amazing haul. Love the studded duffle.  I almost bought this on full price.  I looked at it again last week, but I really have a hard time buying a white white bag in January. I will wish I did in June, but just can't make myself jump!!
> 
> How does the leather jacket fit? It looks gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your new goodies!!



Thanks, ladies!! 
Ab, the jacket fits well enough. It's a little big on me, but I had to go a size up because even though I'm not very busty, the medium was a little too tight to be comfy across my chest. It's buttery soft though...I love it! I wore it today.  I may post some mods if I can manage it. I will keep my duffle put up until summer, but I tend to miss out on bags if I don't jump on them right away...I so I decided to get her now rather than wait.


----------



## whateve

WVUdani said:


> My Christmas present from my hubby, poppy sequin spotlight in Blue Jean, I am obsessed. I also found a Magenta Isabelle, my first Isabelle, new with tags at a consignment shop for $119!!! I love the buttery leather on this bag  thanks for letting me share!!


The sequin spotlight is to die for! My daughter has the sequin backpack from this line. Twins on the magenta Isabelle! My daughter borrowed her and I haven't gotten her back yet. The leather is so soft and squishy on these and mine has the most wonderful leather smell.


----------



## stanzko1

MumsPrettyThngs said:


> So pretty! How does the leather feel on this duffle?



Nice and soft and smooshy


----------



## mrop

I'm going through a Legacy obsession! These are my two recent eBay scores!! Soft wallet in bright coral and large wristlet in tourmaline! These colors are amazing! I've got a tanner tote on the way and possible rory! AHH I must stop!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

UPS dropped this beauty off a little while ago. I'm in love with the special packaging! &#128526;&#128525;


----------



## LauraTracy

AshleyLovesLV said:


> UPS dropped this beauty off a little while ago. I'm in love with the special packaging! &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854218
> View attachment 2854219
> View attachment 2854220
> View attachment 2854221


Woohoo!  You got it and lived to photograph it!  Front pew Sunday morning!  I love it!!!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

LauraTracy said:


> Woohoo!  You got it and lived to photograph it!  Front pew Sunday morning.  I love it!!!




I did! Thank you. It seems more reddish than the neon pink I had hoped for, but I still like it and will be keeping it. I'll be posting that pic for you in the near future!


----------



## LauraTracy

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I did! Thank you. It seems more reddish than the neon pink I had hoped for, but I still like it and will be keeping it. I'll be posting that pic for you in the near future!



Really?  Maybe it was Macy's lights then.  That girl was blazing fuschia on the shelf.  Congrats on a keeper!  I wish I could see the congregation's faces in person.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

LauraTracy said:


> Really?  Maybe it was Macy's lights then.  That girl was blazing fuschia on the shelf.  Congrats on a keeper!  I wish I could see the congregation's faces in person.




Oh, it's blazing! Had to wear sunglasses when I took her out of the box! Lol. I was thinking she would be the same pink as the carriage or bag itself on the website. It's different than that...I don't know how to explain it. Lol


----------



## Sarah03

AshleyLovesLV said:


> UPS dropped this beauty off a little while ago. I'm in love with the special packaging! &#128526;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854218
> View attachment 2854219
> View attachment 2854220
> View attachment 2854221




Love it!  The packaging is awesome!


----------



## Sarah03

mrop said:


> I'm going through a Legacy obsession! These are my two recent eBay scores!! Soft wallet in bright coral and large wristlet in tourmaline! These colors are amazing! I've got a tanner tote on the way and possible rory! AHH I must stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854110




So pretty. I love legacy!


----------



## GA Peach

mrop said:


> I'm going through a Legacy obsession! These are my two recent eBay scores!! Soft wallet in bright coral and large wristlet in tourmaline! These colors are amazing! I've got a tanner tote on the way and possible rory! AHH I must stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854110


 

Nice!  I have multiples of all the items you mentioned.  Legacy is the best!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Sarah03 said:


> Love it!  The packaging is awesome!




Thank you!


----------



## Mousey231

Hi all! This is my first post in this thread (but definitely not my first Coach purchase!). I'm so in love with this bag, I'm surprised how much I like the color....although the tassels are what did me in  My most recent eBay purchase:


----------



## coachie mama

Mousey231 said:


> Hi all! This is my first post in this thread (but definitely not my first Coach purchase!). I'm so in love with this bag, I'm surprised how much I like the color....although the tassels are what did me in  My most recent eBay purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854634
> View attachment 2854635
> View attachment 2854636


 
Wow! gorgeous Caroline! love the tassels, too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

A friend asked that I post her new FOB!  Here is Buster!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A friend asked that I post her new FOB!  Here is Buster!!!



Cute. And like that it's the clip hook. I have 3 on its way to me!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I haven't seen any reveals of the redesigned MFF crossgrain leather Peyton mini Bennett, so here's mine in Teal (the color is a little greener than the pic shows; I couldn't get the color to photograph correctly).





I love the redesigned handles and wider crossbody strap! The lozenge on the front isn't the usual antique brass with only the name. It's a new one to me. As long as it has a horse, I'm happy. lol


----------



## Mousey231

coachie mama said:


> Wow! gorgeous Caroline! love the tassels, too!




Thank you!!


----------



## XOverdose

WVUdani said:


> My Christmas present from my hubby, poppy sequin spotlight in Blue Jean, I am obsessed. I also found a Magenta Isabelle, my first Isabelle, new with tags at a consignment shop for $119!!! I love the buttery leather on this bag  thanks for letting me share!!



oooooo what a sparkly pretty!!



AshleyLovesLV said:


> UPS dropped this beauty off a little while ago. I'm in love with the special packaging! &#128526;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854218
> View attachment 2854219
> View attachment 2854220
> View attachment 2854221



My eyes!!! 

Jk, LOL I love that duffle!!



Mousey231 said:


> Hi all! This is my first post in this thread (but definitely not my first Coach purchase!). I'm so in love with this bag, I'm surprised how much I like the color....although the tassels are what did me in  My most recent eBay purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854634
> View attachment 2854635
> View attachment 2854636



I love the handles on the caroline, color is really nice.


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A friend asked that I post her new FOB!  Here is Buster!!!




Oo cute! Congrats to ur friend and thanks for sharing!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Thank you! And yes, she is quite bright! &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## tastangan

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A friend asked that I post her new FOB!  Here is Buster!!!





frivofrugalista said:


> Cute. And like that it's the clip hook. I have 3 on its way to me!



Nice! do you mind sharing the price and item #?


----------



## vesperholly

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I haven't seen any reveals of the redesigned MFF crossgrain leather Peyton mini Bennett, so here's mine in Teal (the color is a little greener than the pic shows; I couldn't get the color to photograph correctly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the redesigned handles and wider crossbody strap! The lozenge on the front isn't the usual antique brass with only the name. It's a new one to me. As long as it has a horse, I'm happy. lol



I felt one up  in the store and it seemed much sturdier than the one I bought last summer, which is quite thin/lightweight. The handles are way nicer.


----------



## Minkette

How are folks able to get the coach key fobs from the Baseman collection? I really wanted one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tastangan said:


> Nice! do you mind sharing the price and item #?


64013
$145
Sterling silver


----------



## Minkette

The coach online consultant said Baseman items will be released in mid February! 

Hopefully I can score something early!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Goodness that is cute! I haven't started with fobs yet, but this guy is cute. I love the grey creature on bags, but the blindfold bugs me too much to get anything with him on it. I didn't think I liked this guy at all, but the fob is super cute.

ETA: Sorry, I meant to quote the Buster reveal.


----------



## Hoalatha

Minkette said:


> The coach online consultant said Baseman items will be released in mid February!
> 
> Hopefully I can score something early!



The ebay seller selling these had the feather fobs a couple weeks before Coach released them too. Must be connected to Coach somehow.


----------



## tastangan

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 64013
> $145
> Sterling silver




Thanks! If Buster is made entirely of sterling silver then it seems like it's a good price!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My friend's new tote!
She is loving this lil creature


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friend's new tote!
> She is loving this lil creature


Love the colour. But I heard it's same size as the regular tatum which is MASSIVE! Any thoughts or mods from your friend please will be appreciated! Get your friend to join since she has a love for Coach!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the colour. But I heard it's same size as the regular tatum which is MASSIVE! Any thoughts or mods from your friend please will be appreciated! Get your friend to join since she has a love for Coach!


yes she said it was as big as the tatum but not as heavy. 
LOL on her joining - I dont think that will happen !


----------



## quinna

Mousey231 said:


> Hi all! This is my first post in this thread (but definitely not my first Coach purchase!). I'm so in love with this bag, I'm surprised how much I like the color....although the tassels are what did me in  My most recent eBay purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854634
> View attachment 2854635
> View attachment 2854636



Gorgeous!


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friend's new tote!
> She is loving this lil creature



I'm loving the color/leather texture!


----------



## XOverdose

Adorable!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yes she said it was as big as the tatum but not as heavy.
> LOL on her joining - I dont think that will happen !


Lol, thanks but I guess I will pass on the bag.


----------



## happibug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friend's new tote!
> She is loving this lil creature


I really love that! Thanks so much for posting it (and her fob, as well!)!


----------



## LauraTracy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A friend asked that I post her new FOB!  Here is Buster!!!



That is so cute!  I need one of those.  Actually I need to sell Stick's measurements so he can be emblazoned in glory too and I can pay off all my bills.


----------



## pbnjam

Not sure where to post this. But I will reveal this sterling silver Emmanuel Hare Ray necklace before I return it. It's a very long necklace! Too long for me. Style no. 90656 for $175.


----------



## Foz

AshleyLovesLV said:


> UPS dropped this beauty off a little while ago. I'm in love with the special packaging! &#128526;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854218
> View attachment 2854219
> View attachment 2854220
> View attachment 2854221



Very beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Foz

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Studded Duffle from SAS ( need to get a PA )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty rose gold and silver toned fob from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawl from outlet ( to wear with jacket  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic bag from the outlet.
> 
> I have a new to me Emerald Legacy Duffle coming to me from ebay. I can't wait to have her in my clutches! Hopefully can post pics, it's still so hit or miss these days.



This studded duffle is very pretty, it looks better in your pic than coach website.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Not sure where to post this. But I will reveal this sterling silver Emmanuel Hare Ray necklace before I return it. It's a very long necklace! Too long for me. Style no. 90656 for $175.



It's cute but I wish the creature was bigger.


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> It's cute but I wish the creature was bigger.


 
Yeah its smaller and more plain compared to the key fob. I'll be happy with the metal key charms for now.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Foz said:


> Very beautiful, congrats.




Thank you!


----------



## Foz

Miss  studded Haley, ebay find . Now I have to look for studded duffle .


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friend's new tote!
> She is loving this lil creature


So cute ! Love it !


----------



## letstalkbags

Foz said:


> Miss  studded Haley, ebay find . Now I have to look for studded duffle .


The studs on this bag look great imo ! Gives it a nice edgy look . Congrats !


----------



## Foz

Thanks , I am loving the studs.


----------



## farris2




----------



## BeachBagGal

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2857378


----------



## frivofrugalista

Buster and Hare Ray. The details are impeccable and I adore them! Will take daylight pics tomorrow.


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Buster and Hare Ray. The details are impeccable and I adore them! Will take daylight pics tomorrow.




Very cool and cute!


----------



## pbnjam

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2857378


----------



## thedseer

frivofrugalista said:


> Buster and Hare Ray. The details are impeccable and I adore them! Will take daylight pics tomorrow.



Yay, love them!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Very cool and cute!





thedseer said:


> Yay, love them!


Hope you get one too!


----------



## happibug

frivofrugalista said:


> Buster and Hare Ray. The details are impeccable and I adore them! Will take daylight pics tomorrow.




Congrats, they are so adorable! Uh oh, I am starting to think I "need" a Buster!  Could you tell me how tall they are? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thedseer

frivofrugalista said:


> Hope you get one too!



Thanks! They're on their way


----------



## syncopation

I am so jealous of the people in this thread. lol.


----------



## frivofrugalista

happibug said:


> Congrats, they are so adorable! Uh oh, I am starting to think I "need" a Buster!  Could you tell me how tall they are? Thanks in advance!


You do! Buster alone is 1.5 inches and 4.5 inch total including the hook. Hare Ray alone is 2 inches and 4.5 inches in total including hook.



thedseer said:


> Thanks! They're on their way


Yay!!!


----------



## happibug

Minkette said:


> The coach online consultant said Baseman items will be released in mid February!
> 
> Hopefully I can score something early!


You know, if you really want something and can locate the style numbers,  you could go ahead and call JAX or your SA at your store and order it  now. That way you won't miss out!



frivofrugalista said:


> You  do! Buster alone is 1.5 inches and 4.5 inch total including the hook.  Hare Ray alone is 2 inches and 4.5 inches in total including hook.
> 
> 
> Yay!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Minkette

happibug said:


> You know, if you really want something and can locate the style numbers,  you could go ahead and call JAX or your SA at your store and order it  now. That way you won't miss out!
> 
> Thank you so much!


Thanks! It isn't in the budget for this month unfortunately. I have to pay for a conference I am presenting at next month so I'll wait to see what is left. If it sells out, so be it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!


----------



## thedseer

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!



Adorable!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!




So cute!  I love that lil Buster!


----------



## frivofrugalista

thedseer said:


> Adorable!





Sarah03 said:


> So cute!  I love that lil Buster!


Me too!


----------



## quinna

While I'm not really into the bags that feature the critters, I actually really like them as fobs after seeing your reveal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> While I'm not really into the bags that feature the critters, I actually really like them as fobs after seeing your reveal. Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome. I prefer the fob too!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!


 Gold and red is really pretty! Both are very adorable.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Gold and red is really pretty! Both are very adorable.



Thank you


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My new pretty:
Emerald Legacy Duffle...she's beautiful, and in great shape, but was a little dry. I applied 5 coats of Apple conditioner and she's come back to full life nicely.


----------



## crystal-d

frivofrugalista said:


> Buster and Hare Ray. The details are impeccable and I adore them! Will take daylight pics tomorrow.




Love them! Congrats


----------



## frivofrugalista

crystal-d said:


> Love them! Congrats


Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> My new pretty:
> 
> Emerald Legacy Duffle...she's beautiful, and in great shape, but was a little dry. I applied 5 coats of Apple conditioner and she's come back to full life nicely.




Wow, it looks great!  Beautiful!!


----------



## abwd

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!



Totally adorable!!!! Love it!!


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> My new pretty:
> Emerald Legacy Duffle...she's beautiful, and in great shape, but was a little dry. I applied 5 coats of Apple conditioner and she's come back to full life nicely.



She looks gorgeous!! This color is just the absolute bomb in my opinion!


----------



## abwd

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2857378


----------



## abwd

Foz said:


> Miss  studded Haley, ebay find . Now I have to look for studded duffle .



Well HELLO gorgeous!!!  I love this Haley. Congrats!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friend's new tote!
> She is loving this lil creature



Cute.  The leather looks really nice on this bag.


----------



## abwd

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I haven't seen any reveals of the redesigned MFF crossgrain leather Peyton mini Bennett, so here's mine in Teal (the color is a little greener than the pic shows; I couldn't get the color to photograph correctly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the redesigned handles and wider crossbody strap! The lozenge on the front isn't the usual antique brass with only the name. It's a new one to me. As long as it has a horse, I'm happy. lol



Lovely! Classy bag.  Congrats!


----------



## abwd

Mousey231 said:


> Hi all! This is my first post in this thread (but definitely not my first Coach purchase!). I'm so in love with this bag, I'm surprised how much I like the color....although the tassels are what did me in  My most recent eBay purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854634
> View attachment 2854635
> View attachment 2854636



What a show stopper.  Love, love, love it!!  The tassel is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## farris2

abwd said:


> Twins! I have been using this fob a lot and it looks great on everything.  Hope you like it as much as I do!




Thanks! I haven't used it yet. I need to find a clip that matches first.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sarah03 said:


> Wow, it looks great!  Beautiful!!






abwd said:


> She looks gorgeous!! This color is just the absolute bomb in my opinion!



Thanks, ladies! The color is so very pretty, and I love the potential to mix things up with my duffle kits. I think I may need this bag in more colors. I'm really regretting not buying these when they were more plentiful.


----------



## bigal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My new pretty:
> Emerald Legacy Duffle...she's beautiful, and in great shape, but was a little dry. I applied 5 coats of Apple conditioner and she's come back to full life nicely.



Wow that color is gorgeous!


----------



## tastangan

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!




Very cute!


----------



## coachie mama

iNeedCoffee said:


> My new pretty:
> Emerald Legacy Duffle...she's beautiful, and in great shape, but was a little dry. I applied 5 coats of Apple conditioner and she's come back to full life nicely.


 
Bag twins! it is really a gorgeous color! my favorite duffle color


----------



## coachie mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!


 
Buster is so cute! loving the clip on these.


----------



## happibug

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!


Love! I agree with everyone else, Buster looks so great on the red bag! I really appreciate the detail in these pieces, your photos show them so well. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> My new pretty:
> Emerald Legacy Duffle...she's beautiful, and in great shape, but was a little dry. I applied 5 coats of Apple conditioner and she's come back to full life nicely.


Beautiful! She looks great!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I was a bad girl this weekend.


----------



## LauraTracy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I was a bad girl this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859649


I love your wickedness.


----------



## LauraTracy

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!



I love Buster but the other creeps me out...  Actually it would work well when I'm collecting money from people though.  Very cute!



iNeedCoffee said:


> My new pretty:
> Emerald Legacy Duffle...she's beautiful, and in great shape, but was a little dry. I applied 5 coats of Apple conditioner and she's come back to full life nicely.



Beautiful color!  I love greens.


----------



## LauraTracy

Foz said:


> Miss  studded Haley, ebay find . Now I have to look for studded duffle .


I love this purse!  I was so sorry I walked away from the purple one at an outlet once.


----------



## pbnjam

Joining with my Buster charm!


----------



## dl787

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!




They are so cute! Is Buster the two-tone one on the left?


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

LauraTracy said:


> I love your wickedness.




LOL! I wish my DH did. &#128514;
I'm in the doghouse. Hey, I deserve it. I re-joined the workforce. &#128522;


----------



## frivofrugalista

dl787 said:


> They are so cute! Is Buster the two-tone one on the left?


Yes Buster is 2 toned on left and Hare Ray is the right.


----------



## frivofrugalista

tastangan said:


> Very cute!





coachie mama said:


> Buster is so cute! loving the clip on these.


Clips are perfect on these!


happibug said:


> Love! I agree with everyone else, Buster looks so great on the red bag! I really appreciate the detail in these pieces, your photos show them so well.


I like when Coach creates great fobs.


LauraTracy said:


> I love Buster but the other creeps me out...  Actually it would work well when I'm collecting money from people though.  Very cute!


Girl, I thought Buster was creepy in the leather version. But once I received the pave ones I realized they were cute.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Joining with my Buster charm!
> View attachment 2859737


He looks at home, cute!


----------



## LauraTracy

frivofrugalista said:


> Clips are perfect on these!
> 
> I like when Coach creates great fobs.
> 
> Girl, I thought Buster was creepy in the leather version. But once I received the pave ones I realized they were cute.



There is a leather Buster? Don't bait me like this.  The comment that could accidentally come out of my typing fingers....excuse me please because I now have to go say a few Hail Marys to cleanse my mind and control myself....


----------



## frivofrugalista

LauraTracy said:


> There is a leather Buster? Don't bait me like this.  The comment that could accidentally come out of my typing fingers....excuse me please because I now have to go say a few Hail Marys to cleanse my mind and control myself....



Lol! There is a leather version...better?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> Joining with my Buster charm!
> 
> View attachment 2859737


Cute Dooney! Makes me nostalgic for the one I sold last year... That leather is somethin!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

frivofrugalista said:


> Here they are in daylight...Buster is being used today!


So fun! Love the chunky clip, too


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> He looks at home, cute!


Yes he is! 


ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Cute Dooney! Makes me nostalgic for the one I sold last year... That leather is somethin!


Thank you! The leather is still going strong despite my tendency to bump into things!


----------



## thedseer

They're here! Portfolio is numbered (out of 275) and comes with a little booklet.


----------



## happibug

thedseer said:


> They're here! Portfolio is numbered (out of 275) and comes with a little booklet.


Ah! All so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## LauraTracy

frivofrugalista said:


> Lol! There is a leather version...better?



I can't...I just can't....



thedseer said:


> They're here! Portfolio is numbered (out of 275) and comes with a little booklet.



This is cute.  He still creeps me out in leather form but the blue is a very pretty color.


----------



## thedseer

happibug said:


> Ah! All so cute! Congratulations!



Thank you!







LauraTracy said:


> I can't...I just can't....
> 
> 
> 
> This is cute.  He still creeps me out in leather form but the blue is a very pretty color.



Haha thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

thedseer said:


> They're here! Portfolio is numbered (out of 275) and comes with a little booklet.



Congrats! Love the colour.


----------



## dl787

thedseer said:


> They're here! Portfolio is numbered (out of 275) and comes with a little booklet.



So cute. Love the portfolio. Congrats!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

thedseer said:


> They're here! Portfolio is numbered (out of 275) and comes with a little booklet.




I LOVE! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; My neon mini duffle came with a booklet about the C.O.A.C.H collection as well. I've been trying to back order the Buster fob for a week, but my SA claims he's not in the system  Congrats on your portfolio! It's great!


----------



## ladyet

ladyet said:


> Finally getting around to revealing some lovely items! The first are purchases I made about two weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 2845606
> 
> View attachment 2845607
> 
> 
> The hangtag multifunction case is on the left, and the ocelot embossed l-zip wristlet is on the right. The wristlet was a bit of an impulse buy, so I wasn't sure about whether I was going to keep it. But after taking it out again to take these photos, I'm pretty sure this is a keeper. I wanted the hangtag case for quite some time before I finally bought it. The brown is beautiful, but so is the purple and teal! I'm about 95% sure I'm going to stick with brown, but if I do decide to exchange it, it'll be for one of those colors. The only issue I have with it is that it doesn't have a strap that allows it to be used as a wristlet.
> 
> I've got another reveal! This time, it'a a gift that I bought for my sister as a Christmas present. (I wanted to keep it for myself! If she doesn't wear it, I'm taking it from her, ha!) Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 2845608
> 
> 
> The Bleecker MIni Brooklyn in Purple Iris! As you all know, the color is MUCH more vibrant than the photo shows. It's a GORGEOUS bag, and I got it for more than half of its original price.
> 
> I'm really happy w/all these purchases!



So remember how I said that if I exchanged the hangtag case, it'd be for purple or jade? (I know, I said teal above, but I meant jade - oops!) Well, here's an update:




I just wanted something bright for my bag! I feel like exchanging the brown for the jade was the right thing...I'm about to start using it now! The only thing I'll be on the lookout for is something that I could use as a wristlet strap to add to the zipper. Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## whateve

ladyet said:


> So remember how I said that if I exchanged the hangtag case, it'd be for purple or jade? (I know, I said teal above, but I meant jade - oops!) Well, here's an update:
> 
> View attachment 2861028
> 
> 
> I just wanted something bright for my bag! I feel like exchanging the brown for the jade was the right thing...I'm about to start using it now! The only thing I'll be on the lookout for is something that I could use as a wristlet strap to add to the zipper. Any ideas are welcome!


Gorgeous color! Someone has wristlet straps for sale on ebay. They attach with a dogleash clip.


----------



## thedseer

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats! Love the colour.



Thank you!







AshleyLovesLV said:


> I LOVE! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; My neon mini duffle came with a booklet about the C.O.A.C.H collection as well. I've been trying to back order the Buster fob for a week, but my SA claims he's not in the system  Congrats on your portfolio! It's great!




Thank you! I know as of last week the leather fobs were not available to order yet, but the metal fobs are. I hope you can get one!






dl787 said:


> So cute. Love the portfolio. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## ladyet

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color! Someone has wristlet straps for sale on ebay. They attach with a dogleash clip.



Thanks for the tip! I just browsed briefly now, I think the hardest part will be finding a color to match.


----------



## whateve

ladyet said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just browsed briefly now, I think the hardest part will be finding a color to match.


Agreed. Maybe you'll have to find a contrasting color that looks good. That would be better than almost, but not quite, matching.


----------



## sunsh1ne

Madison Small Georgie in Burnt Camel!!

Haven't taken her out yet, but I'm super excited. She's a beauty.


----------



## frivofrugalista

sunsh1ne said:


> Madison Small Georgie in Burnt Camel!!
> 
> Haven't taken her out yet, but I'm super excited. She's a beauty.
> View attachment 2861384



Congrats! I adore Georgie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sunsh1ne said:


> Madison Small Georgie in Burnt Camel!!
> 
> Haven't taken her out yet, but I'm super excited. She's a beauty.
> View attachment 2861384



oh, like that front flap! and dual handle option.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ladyet said:


> So remember how I said that if I exchanged the hangtag case, it'd be for purple or jade? (I know, I said teal above, but I meant jade - oops!) Well, here's an update:
> 
> View attachment 2861028
> 
> 
> I just wanted something bright for my bag! I feel like exchanging the brown for the jade was the right thing...I'm about to start using it now! The only thing I'll be on the lookout for is something that I could use as a wristlet strap to add to the zipper. Any ideas are welcome!



_That_ is a fantastic colour! bright accessories make them easier to find inside a purse, especially in the dark lol


----------



## soonergirl

65% off at Dillard's! Black haircalf and smooth violet full size Crosbys.  I love love love the gunmetal hardware on the black.


----------



## LauraTracy

sunsh1ne said:


> Madison Small Georgie in Burnt Camel!!
> 
> Haven't taken her out yet, but I'm super excited. She's a beauty.
> View attachment 2861384



Georgie!  Blast from the past!  Lovely



soonergirl said:


> 65% off at Dillard's! Black haircalf and smooth violet full size Crosbys.  I love love love the gunmetal hardware on the black.
> 
> View attachment 2862033



Loving the haircalf too!  Very nice!  My Dillards never has the cool stuff.  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

soonergirl said:


> 65% off at Dillard's! Black haircalf and smooth violet full size Crosbys.  I love love love the gunmetal hardware on the black.
> 
> View attachment 2862033


These are gorgeous! Twins on the violet. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

I'm a happy owner of a small Toaster bag! It's better late than never!


----------



## HarliRexx

pbnjam said:


> I'm a happy owner of a small Toaster bag! It's better late than never!
> 
> View attachment 2862304




Such a cute bag!


----------



## pbnjam

HarliRexx said:


> Such a cute bag!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color! Someone has wristlet straps for sale on ebay. They attach with a dogleash clip.


What did you search under?


----------



## ladyet

BeachBagGal said:


> What did you search under?



I think "wristlet strap"?


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> I'm a happy owner of a small Toaster bag! It's better late than never!
> 
> View attachment 2862304



_THAT_ is such a cute bag!


----------



## LauraTracy

pbnjam said:


> I'm a happy owner of a small Toaster bag! It's better late than never!
> 
> View attachment 2862304


TWINS!!  

That should scare you...a lot....  Congrats!! Hope you love her as much as I do.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> _THAT_ is such a cute bag!


Thank you! I think so too!


LauraTracy said:


> TWINS!!
> 
> That should scare you...a lot....  Congrats!! Hope you love her as much as I do.



Lol I'm not sure why I should be scared.  I love it and now I kinda want the other colors too. I'm jealous of your woven embossed toaster. If anything, you should be scared? Hehe....


----------



## LauraTracy

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! I think so too!
> 
> 
> Lol I'm not sure why I should be scared.  I love it and now I kinda want the other colors too. I'm jealous of your woven embossed toaster. If anything, you should be scared? Hehe....


If you start walking around with Toast and a wooden stickman, worry about yourself and hope the new insurance plans help pay for those soft rooms and tight jackets.  

I love Toast.  It's one of my favorite bags.  If everything wasn't such a mess right now, I might have been in the market for a third with the SAS sale but I am controlling myself.  Sorry Coach.


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> I'm a happy owner of a small Toaster bag! It's better late than never!
> 
> View attachment 2862304



Adorable!!!!  Congrats.


----------



## ltbag

Arrived today.  I posted a reveal thread by mistake because I forgot about this mini-reveal thread.    The bag is huge!  Definitely not purse sized.  Great quality though.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

ltbag said:


> Arrived today.  I did a reveal thread too in case people had questions.




Just said how jealous I was in your reveal thread, but man is this a great piece! &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

ladyet said:


> I think "wristlet strap"?


I pulled up about 6,000 auctions so I wasn't sure if there was something more specific to search for. :wondering


----------



## sunsh1ne

pbnjam said:


> I'm a happy owner of a small Toaster bag! It's better late than never!
> 
> View attachment 2862304




Lucky you! That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ltbag said:


> Arrived today.  I posted a reveal thread by mistake because I forgot about this mini-reveal thread.    The bag is huge!  Definitely not purse sized.  Great quality though.



Congrats! The leather does look amazing!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gary Baseman  Buster tote. Style # 35851


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Weekend shopper said:


> Gary Baseman  Buster tote. Style # 35851
> 
> View attachment 2863439


Too cute! That leather looks soft and thick


----------



## Weekend shopper

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Too cute! That leather looks soft and thick



Thank you. The quality is really nice on this collection.  Here is a picture of the interior.  The inside is periwinkle.


----------



## ltbag

Weekend shopper said:


> Gary Baseman  Buster tote. Style # 35851
> 
> View attachment 2863439



Stunning!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

ltbag said:


> Stunning!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you.  Saw your reveal. Congrats again on your tote. You are right about the leather it is nice and thick.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Weekend shopper said:


> Gary Baseman  Buster tote. Style # 35851
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863439




LOVE &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I adore Buster!


----------



## Weekend shopper

AshleyLovesLV said:


> LOVE &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I adore Buster!



Thank you


----------



## simplyparticula

pbnjam said:


> I'm a happy owner of a small Toaster bag! It's better late than never!
> 
> View attachment 2862304



Adorable. How do the straps lay when you use the long strap? That's held me back, but I REALLY want this one in the black or black with white.


----------



## pbnjam

sunsh1ne said:


> Lucky you! That bag is gorgeous!


Thank you!


Weekend shopper said:


> Gary Baseman  Buster tote. Style # 35851
> 
> View attachment 2863439


Wow Buster is cute. I like this color a lot. Congrats!


simplyparticula said:


> Adorable. How do the straps lay when you use the long strap? That's held me back, but I REALLY want this one in the black or black with white.


I'm not sure this small one ever came in a black with white trim. I think black/white came only in the larger size. I can take some pics for you later tonight.


----------



## happibug

Weekend shopper said:


> Gary Baseman  Buster tote. Style # 35851
> 
> View attachment 2863439


Congrats! I love it!


----------



## letstalkbags

Weekend shopper said:


> Gary Baseman  Buster tote. Style # 35851
> 
> View attachment 2863439


This one is so cute !


----------



## leopardgirl0123

My new wallet &#128526;&#128077;&#128525;
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love all of the card slots 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also picked up the feather key chain and a men's card case


----------



## Weekend shopper

pbnjam said:
			
		

> Wow Buster is cute. I like this color a lot. Congrats!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> letstalkbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is so cute !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My new wallet &#128526;&#128077;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864444
> 
> 
> I love all of the card slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864445
> 
> 
> I also picked up the feather key chain and a men's card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864447
> 
> View attachment 2864448


Love! I've always admired that men's card case...


----------



## bigal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My new wallet &#128526;&#128077;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864444
> 
> 
> I love all of the card slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864445
> 
> 
> I also picked up the feather key chain and a men's card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864447
> 
> View attachment 2864448



Oooo, love that brought wallet!   That will be easy to find in your bag!


----------



## thedseer

ltbag said:


> Arrived today.  I posted a reveal thread by mistake because I forgot about this mini-reveal thread.    The bag is huge!  Definitely not purse sized.  Great quality though.








Weekend shopper said:


> Gary Baseman  Buster tote. Style # 35851
> 
> View attachment 2863439


Love the Baseman bags!!








leopardgirl0123 said:


> My new wallet &#128526;&#128077;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864444
> 
> 
> I love all of the card slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864445
> 
> 
> I also picked up the feather key chain and a men's card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864447
> 
> View attachment 2864448


Great color on the wallet!


----------



## Sarah03

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My new wallet &#128526;&#128077;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864444
> 
> 
> I love all of the card slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864445
> 
> 
> I also picked up the feather key chain and a men's card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864447
> 
> View attachment 2864448




That wallet is AWESOME!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My new wallet &#128526;&#128077;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864444
> 
> 
> I love all of the card slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864445
> 
> 
> I also picked up the feather key chain and a men's card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864447
> 
> View attachment 2864448




Beautiful!!! I LOOOVE the keychain. Lovely pieces.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

I broke my foot in December and am still on crutches.  I have recently acquired some more beautiful purses and cannot wait to use them.   The healing process is so long.  Anyway, I hope you enjoy some of my recent acquisitions.   First is Coach Madison Gathered Leather Carrie in Cornflower.   I was not too sure I would like the color, but it is wonderful.   Goes with anything.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Second, Ostrich  Embossed Small Georgie with 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Pink Edgepaint Leather.   Saw this modeled by a fellow TPF member and knew I had to have her.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Third, Madison Pintuck Cafe Carryall in Grey Birch.


----------



## MKB0925

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Third, Madison Pintuck Cafe Carryall in Grey Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865177



All beautiful bags...hope you foot heals quickly!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

MKB0925 said:


> All beautiful bags...hope you foot heals quickly!



Thank you.  It's been a long slow process.   Right after I broke my foot I came down with the flu.  Can't wait to get better!


----------



## Weekend shopper

thedseer said:


> Love the Baseman bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great color on the wallet!






Thank you


----------



## katierose

Pink Bon Bon said:


> I broke my foot in December and am still on crutches.  I have recently acquired some more beautiful purses and cannot wait to use them.   The healing process is so long.  Anyway, I hope you enjoy some of my recent acquisitions.   First is Coach Madison Gathered Leather Carrie in Cornflower.   I was not too sure I would like the color, but it is wonderful.   Goes with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865173



Beautiful bags! I hope your foot heals quickly.


----------



## Minne Bags

I bought this mini cutie yesterday at Macy's one day sale. It was marked down to $85! I couldn't believe it! I'm beyond thrilled. &#128522;


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Minne Bags said:


> I bought this mini cutie yesterday at Macy's one day sale. It was marked down to $85! I couldn't believe it! I'm beyond thrilled. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865884


Wow, that's a steal! Great choice; that bag can be used all year round


----------



## Minne Bags

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Wow, that's a steal! Great choice; that bag can be used all year round




Thanks! I've been eyeing the boroughs (all sizes), but could never justify paying full price. So, I couldn't resist. (Of course, I broke my 2015 bag ban, but it's so worth it. LOL. )


----------



## abwd

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Second, Ostrich  Embossed Small Georgie with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Edgepaint Leather.   Saw this modeled by a fellow TPF member and knew I had to have her.




Twins!! Love this cutie!


----------



## abwd

Pink Bon Bon said:


> I broke my foot in December and am still on crutches.  I have recently acquired some more beautiful purses and cannot wait to use them.   The healing process is so long.  Anyway, I hope you enjoy some of my recent acquisitions.   First is Coach Madison Gathered Leather Carrie in Cornflower.   I was not too sure I would like the color, but it is wonderful.   Goes with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865173




I am envious!!!  I should have grabbed the beauty during the last SAS. The cornflower blue is such a striking color. Congrats.


----------



## abwd

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Third, Madison Pintuck Cafe Carryall in Grey Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865177




Beautiful. You have great taste. I literally had this one in my hand as well!


----------



## abwd

Minne Bags said:


> I bought this mini cutie yesterday at Macy's one day sale. It was marked down to $85! I couldn't believe it! I'm beyond thrilled. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865884




Love it!  And Holy Bargain!!!! Awesome deal. Congrats.


----------



## abwd

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My new wallet &#128526;&#128077;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864444
> 
> 
> I love all of the card slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864445
> 
> 
> I also picked up the feather key chain and a men's card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864447
> 
> View attachment 2864448




Great haul.  That wallet is really nice. At least you don't have to worry about not being able to find it with the new darker linings.  congrats.


----------



## abwd

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....




Adorable!!!! Love the color.  And of course stick's enthusiastic pose. Anything to make stick happy!! Congrats.


----------



## abwd

sandyclaws said:


> wooooo! i was lucky and i found this baby on CRAIGSLIST!! new to me small black/light gold Phoebe....i'm in LOVE!




You can never go wrong with a Phoebe! Congrats!


----------



## Minne Bags

abwd said:


> Love it!  And Holy Bargain!!!! Awesome deal. Congrats.




Thank you, abwd! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Jck

Just picked her up &#128522;


----------



## Jck

And this, almost forgot!


----------



## abwd

Jck said:


> And this, almost forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866138


Adorable!  I love the chain accent!  Congrats!


----------



## Jck

abwd said:


> Adorable!  I love the chain accent!  Congrats!




Thanks abwd!


----------



## Sarah03

Jck said:


> View attachment 2866131
> 
> Just picked her up &#128522;




I love this little bag. It reminds me of the LV totally (I think that's what it's called) without the enormous price tag. Very cute!


----------



## Jck

Sarah03 said:


> I love this little bag. It reminds me of the LV totally (I think that's what it's called) without the enormous price tag. Very cute!




Thank you! Saw her 3x before I finally decided to get her lol. Glad I did!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

abwd said:


> Twins!! Love this cutie!





abwd said:


> I am envious!!!  I should have grabbed the beauty during the last SAS. The cornflower blue is such a striking color. Congrats.





abwd said:


> Beautiful. You have great taste. I literally had this one in my hand as well!



Actually, your modeling shot of the Georgie convinced me I had to have it!

The Carrie is a gorgeous bag.  I was concerned it might be too big, but it is just the right size.

Thanks for all your comments, they are appreciated.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

katierose said:


> Beautiful bags! I hope your foot heals quickly.



Thank you.  It's such a slow process.  I am on crutches so cannot carry my purses.  It is very frustrating.


----------



## abwd

Jck said:


> View attachment 2866131
> 
> Just picked her up &#128522;





Jck said:


> And this, almost forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866138





Pink Bon Bon said:


> Actually, your modeling shot of the Georgie convinced me I had to have it!
> 
> The Carrie is a gorgeous bag.  I was concerned it might be too big, but it is just the right size.
> 
> Thanks for all your comments, they are appreciated.



Not sure to say sorry or you're welcome for the inspirational mod shot.  I was just cleaning out my closet today and thinking I can't wait to pull out this bag again!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jck said:


> View attachment 2866131
> 
> Just picked her up &#128522;


Is this the new outlet bag they came out with (can't remember the name) that they also have in solid colors? Looks so nice! Have any more pix? I didn't see it on the FOS site, but I got an email about it.


----------



## Jck

BeachBagGal said:


> Is this the new outlet bag they came out with (can't remember the name) that they also have in solid colors? Looks so nice! Have any more pix? I didn't see it on the FOS site, but I got an email about it.




It's the Ruby; other than this, I saw the black and navy solid (can't remember the hardware color, though) at the outlet store I went to. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I'm 5'1" for reference


----------



## Uthra11

Jck said:


> It's the Ruby; other than this, I saw the black and navy solid (can't remember the hardware color, though) at the outlet store I went to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866272
> View attachment 2866273
> View attachment 2866274
> 
> I'm 5'1" for reference




Congratulations! This looks awesome! How much was this? Did they have other colors?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Jck said:


> It's the Ruby; other than this, I saw the black and navy solid (can't remember the hardware color, though) at the outlet store I went to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866272
> View attachment 2866273
> View attachment 2866274
> 
> I'm 5'1" for reference


So cute! I love that it has 2 strap options


----------



## Jck

Uthra11 said:


> Congratulations! This looks awesome! How much was this? Did they have other colors?




I saw the solid black and navy at the store. It came out to be $99.50 before taxes.


----------



## abwd

Jck said:


> It's the Ruby; other than this, I saw the black and navy solid (can't remember the hardware color, though) at the outlet store I went to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866272
> View attachment 2866273
> View attachment 2866274
> 
> I'm 5'1" for reference



This is totally adorable!!!!  Looks great on you.


----------



## Jck

abwd said:


> This is totally adorable!!!!  Looks great on you.




Thanks! &#128515;


----------



## ZSP

Jck said:


> It's the Ruby; other than this, I saw the black and navy solid (can't remember the hardware color, though) at the outlet store I went to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866272
> View attachment 2866273
> View attachment 2866274
> 
> I'm 5'1" for reference



Love your new bag...it looks great on you....and in your hand.  lol


----------



## zaara10

Picked up this tan saffiano mini n/s tote yesterday at my outlet for a clearance price of $77. I like this style but I'm not sure I'm crazy about the color. I'd prefer it in toffee, bronze or cornflower. Not sure if she's a keeper, but I have 59 days to decide  the price is pretty amazing though!


----------



## quinna

Minne Bags said:


> I bought this mini cutie yesterday at Macy's one day sale. It was marked down to $85! I couldn't believe it! I'm beyond thrilled. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865884



Wow, what a great score!


----------



## quinna

Pink Bon Bon said:


> I broke my foot in December and am still on crutches.  I have recently acquired some more beautiful purses and cannot wait to use them.   The healing process is so long.  Anyway, I hope you enjoy some of my recent acquisitions.   First is Coach Madison Gathered Leather Carrie in Cornflower.   I was not too sure I would like the color, but it is wonderful.   Goes with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865173



Gorgeous! This one has been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## Minne Bags

quinna said:


> Wow, what a great score!




Thanks, quinna! &#128522;


----------



## ZSP

zaara10 said:


> Picked up this tan saffiano mini n/s tote yesterday at my outlet for a clearance price of $77. I like this style but I'm not sure I'm crazy about the color. I'd prefer it in toffee, bronze or cornflower. Not sure if she's a keeper, but I have 59 days to decide  the price is pretty amazing though!
> View attachment 2866757



Last year I bought a Peyton Zip Top Tote in tan and I love the color.  It's rich and classic...and goes with anything you're wearing.  Why don't you set it out so you can see it every day...and hold up your attire for the day to it...you may decide you love the color.


----------



## aubergined

some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.


----------



## vesperholly

Wow, purple iris looks practically identical to ultraviolet. High five for amazing couponing! Is the duffle on mega clearance?


----------



## MKB0925

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.



So pretty amd awesome deals! Love that camel duffle...


----------



## mrop

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.




Wow on that UV Candace!! And everything else but I am dying for uv Candace! Were there anymore or was it just an amazingly lucky find?!


----------



## mjg75

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.


Wow great haul!  Big congrats on that UV Candace!  I love mine--you got an amazing deal!


----------



## pbnjam

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.


So many pretties! Congrats! I love your buttery duffles.


----------



## LauraTracy

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.


My favorite color-purples!  Congratulations!  Nice shopping!


----------



## lurkernomore

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.




nice haul! I love them all!


----------



## DivaNC

I want to share my new swagger wristlet


----------



## Mariquel

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.



Excellent deals, congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.


Congrats on your goodies!   Was the Candace just sitting in the clearance section or did they bring it out from the back?   Nice haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

DivaNC said:


> I want to share my new swagger wristlet


Very cute! It's nice that it comes with an adjustable long strap. Congrats!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

abwd said:


> Not sure to say sorry or you're welcome for the inspirational mod shot.  I was just cleaning out my closet today and thinking I can't wait to pull out this bag again!



Definitely "you're welcome."   I don't think I would have paid much attention to the Georgie unless I had seen it modeled.   So I thank you for that.


----------



## aubergined

lurkernomore said:


> nice haul! I love them all!





LauraTracy said:


> My favorite color-purples!  Congratulations!  Nice shopping!





pbnjam said:


> So many pretties! Congrats! I love your buttery duffles.





Mariquel said:


> Excellent deals, congrats!



Thanks everyone! This purple is definitely my favorite, LauraTracey, and I have several things in this shade.


----------



## ladyet

DivaNC said:


> I want to share my new swagger wristlet



Oooh, loving the hardware!


----------



## aubergined

vesperholly said:


> Wow, purple iris looks practically identical to ultraviolet. High five for amazing couponing! Is the duffle on mega clearance?





mrop said:


> Wow on that UV Candace!! And everything else but I  am dying for uv Candace! Were there anymore or was it just an amazingly  lucky find?!





mjg75 said:


> Wow great haul!  Big congrats on that UV Candace!  I love mine--you got an amazing deal!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your goodies!   Was the Candace  just sitting in the clearance section or did they bring it out from the  back?   Nice haul!  Enjoy!



When I purchased the black grommet duffle at Macy's, I received a $40 coupon ("gift card"). The purple iris mini duffle  was on the clearance table for about $76, plus I had another coupon, so it came out so low. And it looks a little scuffed on the photo, but it is in perfect condition and a little deeper, richer than the UV.

The candace was just sitting there at the outlet clearance section! I hadn't purchased a candace before because I thought they were too small for my laptop, but when I saw this one in UV and at such an amazing deal, I couldn't resist. It was the only one - apparently a return, and I happened to be at the right place, at the right time! Plus, I was happily surprised that my laptop fits.


----------



## DivaNC

pbnjam said:


> Very cute! It's nice that it comes with an adjustable long strap. Congrats!



Thank you. You're right, I think the long strap is a really clever idea on Coach's part. 



ladyet said:


> Oooh, loving the hardware!



IKR! I adore the black hardware


----------



## Savvy4

DivaNC said:


> I want to share my new swagger wristlet


That's really nice! I like the long strap. Does it tuck back into the bag easily?


----------



## DivaNC

Savvy4 said:


> That's really nice! I like the long strap. Does it tuck back into the bag easily?



Thank you. Yes, it does fit easily.  Even with the packaging/stuffing, I just rolled the strap up and placed it inside for storage.


----------



## thedseer

aubergined said:


> some of my recent finds. the UV candace was $89 at the outlet and the mini purple iris duffle was $26 at macy's (after I applied two coupons). I posted the duffles on the legacy duffle clubhouse. And thanks to shillinggirl88 for helping me find the camel duffle.



Wow, great deals/finds!


----------



## mjg75

DivaNC said:


> I want to share my new swagger wristlet


Oooh, I love this...that black hardware is gorgeous! I haven't really been interested in the swagger, but I think I might need this little cutie! Congrats!


----------



## DivaNC

mjg75 said:


> Oooh, I love this...that black hardware is gorgeous! I haven't really been interested in the swagger, but I think I might need this little cutie! Congrats!




Thank you....now I have my eye on the bag, but I'll have to hold off until my birthday and see what happens.


----------



## Minne Bags

DivaNC said:


> I want to share my new swagger wristlet




I LOVE this! Congrats and thanks for posting, DivaNC.


----------



## DivaNC

Minne Bags said:


> I LOVE this! Congrats and thanks for posting, DivaNC.




Thank you, I love it as well...such an amazing little bag.


----------



## KSuzuki

Jck said:


> It's the Ruby; other than this, I saw the black and navy solid (can't remember the hardware color, though) at the outlet store I went to.
> I'm 5'1" for reference



This looks fabulous on you! And it's very similar to the LV Favorite, plus it has a turnlock closure! LV version is magnetic which killed the deal for me. I def need to take a look at this one. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WNYsketch

Surprise early arrival from FOS!  Teal Borough and purple iris Madison double zip wristlet. Only disappointed that my phone (Galaxy S5) doesn't fit in the wristlet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jck said:


> It's the Ruby; other than this, I saw the black and navy solid (can't remember the hardware color, though) at the outlet store I went to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866272
> View attachment 2866273
> View attachment 2866274
> 
> I'm 5'1" for reference


That's such a cute bag! I'll have to keep watching for it to appear on FOS.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

WNYsketch said:


> Surprise early arrival from FOS!  Teal Borough and purple iris Madison double zip wristlet. Only disappointed that my phone (Galaxy S5) doesn't fit in the wristlet.


What a fun color combo!


----------



## Minkette

WNYsketch said:


> Surprise early arrival from FOS!  Teal Borough and purple iris Madison double zip wristlet. Only disappointed that my phone (Galaxy S5) doesn't fit in the wristlet.


Nice!

Wristlet twins! It was such a good price!


----------



## gr8onteej

Brooklyn's in the house (I'm from NY).  It's a keeper!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

WNYsketch said:


> Surprise early arrival from FOS!  Teal Borough and purple iris Madison double zip wristlet. Only disappointed that my phone (Galaxy S5) doesn't fit in the wristlet.



Soooooooooooo beautiful!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

gr8onteej said:


> Brooklyn's in the house (I'm from NY).  It's a keeper!
> View attachment 2869449




Love this! Congrats! I'm debating ordering the black one from the SAS, but I think I'm going to wait and cross my fingers that it shows up on the next FOS. Enjoy your fab new bag!


----------



## newpurseaddict

I haven't posted in a while but i just had to share i just got my fos order and i now have a new all time favorite bag its suppose to be for spring but i dont think I'll be able to wait that long here he is my man preston


----------



## newpurseaddict

I also got this lil beauty the bleeker phone wallet and the Siena sunglasses I think thats what there called.  The sunny are going back there to big for my face


----------



## newpurseaddict

Forgot the pic


----------



## dazlinpearl

I got my new heart coin purse today yay


----------



## Sarah03

dazlinpearl said:


> I got my new heart coin purse today yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869590




Cute!


----------



## Sarah03

newpurseaddict said:


> I haven't posted in a while but i just had to share i just got my fos order and i now have a new all time favorite bag its suppose to be for spring but i dont think I'll be able to wait that long here he is my man preston



The mini preston is awesome!  Especially with studs. I loved mine (mini pink Ruby) during the summertime. It was so light & carefree. Congrats!


----------



## newpurseaddict

Thank you sara


----------



## abwd

DivaNC said:


> I want to share my new swagger wristlet




That is adorable!!! I am becoming a bigger swagger every day!!


----------



## abwd

dazlinpearl said:


> I got my new heart coin purse today yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869590




OMG. This is so cute! Congrats. I love this.


----------



## vangiepuff

newpurseaddict said:


> I haven't posted in a while but i just had to share i just got my fos order and i now have a new all time favorite bag its suppose to be for spring but i dont think I'll be able to wait that long here he is my man preston



Very nice&#128522; I ordered one from fos too. So jealous you got your bag already.


----------



## vangiepuff

From SAS


----------



## vangiepuff

Signature stole in violet. I dont know if im keeping it. Quality seems low even for half off and the cc's are very  hard to see in normal lighting. The only thing I love is the color.


----------



## vesperholly

WNYsketch said:


> Surprise early arrival from FOS!  Teal Borough and purple iris Madison double zip wristlet. Only disappointed that my phone (Galaxy S5) doesn't fit in the wristlet.



Gorgeous! You gonna return that wristlet to Niagara Falls?  

I love that purple stole - I bet the sheen of the CCs will be visible as you move, lovely subtle pattern.


----------



## ilikesunshine

newpurseaddict said:


> I haven't posted in a while but i just had to share i just got my fos order and i now have a new all time favorite bag its suppose to be for spring but i dont think I'll be able to wait that long here he is my man preston



I debated on that one...so cute!  Maybe next time. Can u post a mod shot (if u haven't already)?


----------



## LauraTracy

newpurseaddict said:


> I haven't posted in a while but i just had to share i just got my fos order and i now have a new all time favorite bag its suppose to be for spring but i dont think I'll be able to wait that long here he is my man preston



Woohoo!!  Another Stud P!  Congrats!  



newpurseaddict said:


> Forgot the pic



And Toast!  Two of my favorites.


----------



## LauraTracy

WNYsketch said:


> Surprise early arrival from FOS!  Teal Borough and purple iris Madison double zip wristlet. Only disappointed that my phone (Galaxy S5) doesn't fit in the wristlet.



Pretty colors!  Congratulations!



gr8onteej said:


> Brooklyn's in the house (I'm from NY).  It's a keeper!
> View attachment 2869449



I love Brookie in that color.  I don't think I've seen that before.  Very nice!  Enjoy her.  I love mine.


----------



## LauraTracy

dazlinpearl said:


> I got my new heart coin purse today yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869590



So cute and perfect time of year. 




vangiepuff said:


> Signature stole in violet. I dont know if im keeping it. Quality seems low even for half off and the cc's are very  hard to see in normal lighting. The only thing I love is the color.



Love that color too but it has to work for you.


----------



## vangiepuff

LauraTracy said:


> So cute and perfect time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that color too but it has to work for you.



After trying out, I take it back. I like it a lot. She's a keeper &#128540;


----------



## vangiepuff

vesperholly said:


> I love that purple stole - I bet the sheen of the CCs will be visible as you move, lovely subtle pattern.



You're right. i started using today and ended up liking it a lot &#128522;


----------



## zaara10

gr8onteej said:


> Brooklyn's in the house (I'm from NY).  It's a keeper!
> View attachment 2869449




Perfect! Kicking myself for missing it on fos


----------



## LovinLV510

My Rhyder 33 just arrived from the Bloomingdales sale last week. At nearly 50% off, I couldn't pass her up!&#128521;


----------



## fridaymegan

Just got my Coach Page Shoulder bag today! I'm in love.


----------



## ladyet

fridaymegan said:


> Just got my Coach Page Shoulder bag today! I'm in love.



Love this!!! I'm on the hunt for a good deal on one...


----------



## fridaymegan

ladyet said:


> Love this!!! I'm on the hunt for a good deal on one...



Got mine for $278 or something like that, which is a good percentage off. Keep an eye on Macy's, that's where I got it!


----------



## dl787

Today's goodies. Swagger, Medium whipstitch portfolio and Dakotah key ring.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

fridaymegan said:


> Just got my Coach Page Shoulder bag today! I'm in love.



Very nice looking bag.   Enjoy her!


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

dl787 said:


> Today's goodies. Swagger, Medium whipstitch portfolio and Dakotah key ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870392
> View attachment 2870393
> View attachment 2870394



I also got the black/black Swagger today too! Enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## DivaNC

dl787 said:


> Today's goodies. Swagger, Medium whipstitch portfolio and Dakotah key ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870392
> View attachment 2870393
> View attachment 2870394



Lovely haul!


----------



## dl787

Desert Pack Rat said:


> I also got the black/black Swagger today too! Enjoy your new purchases!



Congratulations. Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

Got this gorgeous borough at the outlet


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous borough at the outlet



Absolutely gorgeous! ! I don't think I've ever seen this one before.


----------



## pursecharm

That's beautiful.


----------



## LauraTracy

LovinLV510 said:


> View attachment 2870300
> 
> 
> My Rhyder 33 just arrived from the Bloomingdales sale last week. At nearly 50% off, I couldn't pass her up!&#128521;



Congratulations!  Nice shopping!



fridaymegan said:


> Just got my Coach Page Shoulder bag today! I'm in love.



Love that color.  Very pretty.


----------



## LauraTracy

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous borough at the outlet



This is stunning.  I really love this color combo.


----------



## HarliRexx

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous borough at the outlet




Oooooh! So pretty!


----------



## tonij2000

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous borough at the outlet



Nice!


----------



## coachie mama

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous borough at the outlet



this is gorgeous!


----------



## abwd

fridaymegan said:


> Just got my Coach Page Shoulder bag today! I'm in love.




Gorgeous!!! I just saw this on sale and may pull the trigger. Congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

Harley77 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! ! I don't think I've ever seen this one before.


 

Thank you! I had not seen it before but as soon as I saw it, I knew she had to come home with me! It's still at FP on coach.com



pursecharm said:


> That's beautiful.


 
Thank you!




LauraTracy said:


> This is stunning.  I really love this color combo.


 
Thank you! I love it too! 




HarliRexx said:


> Oooooh! So pretty!


 

Thank you!



tonij2000 said:


> Nice!


 
Thank you!




coachie mama said:


> this is gorgeous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Stephg

Found this gem on eBay for an awesome price! She's beautiful and in amazing condition! Silver Coach Sydney!


----------



## MaryBel

Stephg said:


> Found this gem on eBay for an awesome price! She's beautiful and in amazing condition! Silver Coach Sydney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871092


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

LovinLV510 said:


> View attachment 2870300
> 
> 
> My Rhyder 33 just arrived from the Bloomingdales sale last week. At nearly 50% off, I couldn't pass her up!&#128521;


No, you can't pass that up!  Congratulations!


----------



## eleanors36

dl787 said:


> Today's goodies. Swagger, Medium whipstitch portfolio and Dakotah key ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870392
> View attachment 2870393
> View attachment 2870394


Congratulations and love what you have!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sunshine finally returned so able to get a much better shot of my recent Factory finds..

My Peyton Satchel, love this colour!







Also got the Waverly hearts wallet.. a few days before i got the purse so it was a lucky break the gold was present on the purse too lol


----------



## LovinLV510

Thanks LauraTracy & eleanors36!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous borough at the outlet



I like!


----------



## abwd

Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice. 

I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.


----------



## dl787

abwd said:


> Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice.
> 
> I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2871742



Beautiful. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dl787

MaryBel said:


> Got this gorgeous borough at the outlet



This is one gorgeous bag. I've never seen it either but it's beautiful. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dl787

HesitantShopper said:


> Sunshine finally returned so able to get a much better shot of my recent Factory finds..
> 
> My Peyton Satchel, love this colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the Waverly hearts wallet.. a few days before i got the purse so it was a lucky break the gold was present on the purse too lol



Really cute. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dl787

Stephg said:


> Found this gem on eBay for an awesome price! She's beautiful and in amazing condition! Silver Coach Sydney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871092



Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## thedseer

abwd said:


> Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice.
> 
> I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2871742



Beautiful!


----------



## tonij2000

abwd said:


> Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice.
> 
> I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2871742



What a beautiful picture, enjoy!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

What color is that beautiful swagger?  Size??  Price??


----------



## flik

abwd said:


> Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice.
> 
> I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2871742



Isn't this bag just divine? Congratulations on your fabulous goodies! Hope you add your swagger to the swagger clubhouse thread.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

abwd said:


> Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice.
> 
> I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2871742




This is to die for! &#128525; Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

I went to the outlets today, something I rarely do because I don't drive. I picked up a ponytail scarf, Valentine bird key fob, and mickie wallet. I love this red and remembered seeing this reveal recently.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> I went to the outlets today, something I rarely do because I don't drive. I picked up a ponytail scarf, Valentine bird key fob, and mickie wallet. I love this red and remembered seeing this reveal recently.
> 
> View attachment 2871902


Looove that wallet; wish I lived near an outlet. Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dl787 said:


> Really cute. Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! I will.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> Under my tree this morning! Charley in navy and the floral cosmetic case:rockettes:


How are you liking the Charley bag? Good for crossbody?


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice.
> 
> I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2871742


Gooorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> How are you liking the Charley bag? Good for crossbody?




I bought it for the size and the color - and I do really like it. i don't use the longer strap for crossbody (I don't like what crossbody straps do to the girls:giggles. If Coach made this bag in a forest green, I would get another one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Actually after reading the length of the crossbody strap this is going to be too short for me. 



lurkernomore said:


> I bought it for the size and the color - and I do really like it. i don't use the longer strap for crossbody (I don't like what crossbody straps do to the girls:giggles. If Coach made this bag in a forest green, I would get another one.


Oh okay. I was looking at maybe getting the teal one. I'm a sucker for that color. I haven't seen it irl though.


----------



## katierose

Stephg said:


> Found this gem on eBay for an awesome price! She's beautiful and in amazing condition! Silver Coach Sydney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871092



Sydney! One of the nicest Coach bags ever. I have it in the blue and love it. I could never find the silver one at the outlets or I'd have that one too.


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Actually after reading the length of the crossbody strap this is going to be too short for me.
> 
> 
> Oh okay. I was looking at maybe getting the teal one. I'm a sucker for that color. I haven't seen it irl though.



I have a teal Kelsey and a teal Julianne (both have the longer strap). let me know if you would like a pic of them together to give you an idea of the color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> I have a teal Kelsey and a teal Julianne (both have the longer strap). let me know if you would like a pic of them together to give you an idea of the color.


I would love to see pix - thanks! I might order the purse anyway and if it doesn't work I can just return it anyway with free shipping.


----------



## bigal

HesitantShopper said:


> Sunshine finally returned so able to get a much better shot of my recent Factory finds..
> 
> My Peyton Satchel, love this colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the Waverly hearts wallet.. a few days before i got the purse so it was a lucky break the gold was present on the purse too lol



Very pretty!


----------



## bigal

abwd said:


> Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice.
> 
> I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2871742



So loving this bag!  Gorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> I would love to see pix - thanks! I might order the purse anyway and if it doesn't work I can just return it anyway with free shipping.




Here you go - teal Julianne, teal Kelsey, emerald Legacy wristlet (for a color contrast), and navy Charley. Love to enable and hope this helps you decide!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> Here you go - teal Julianne, teal Kelsey, emerald Legacy wristlet (for a color contrast), and navy Charley. Love to enable and hope this helps you decide!


Thank you! I'm lusting over every color you have on that chair!!!! I'm going to go ahead and order it. Good job, enabler!


----------



## lurkernomore

abwd said:


> Stopped in the Coach store tonight to look at the swaggers. Wow!! Great floorset. I was all set to get the small black and white swagger, but this beauty jumped out at me.  So so so much pretty in person. My lighting does not do it justice.
> 
> I also got the oversized scarf in neutrals and my pictures aren't do the scarf justice either, but it looks fantastic with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2871742




Love the bag, but I need that scarf! I am currently obsessed with Kate Spade scarves, but this is gorgeous.


----------



## abwd

thedseer said:


> Beautiful!







tonij2000 said:


> What a beautiful picture, enjoy!







ladylightkeeper said:


> What color is that beautiful swagger?  Size??  Price??







flik said:


> Isn't this bag just divine? Congratulations on your fabulous goodies! Hope you add your swagger to the swagger clubhouse thread.







AshleyLovesLV said:


> This is to die for! &#128525; Congrats!







BeachBagGal said:


> Gooorgeous!







bigal said:


> So loving this bag!  Gorgeous!







lurkernomore said:


> Love the bag, but I need that scarf! I am currently obsessed with Kate Spade scarves, but this is gorgeous.




Thanks everyone. No it is not heavy, but doesn't feel unsubstantial. The colors are LI/Nude Multi. In my pics it looks more camel, but in natural light it is definitely more of a nude. The price was $495 and it is the medium size. I posted some fairly cruddy mod shots in the swagger clubhouse. I will post more detail pics in natural light as well for those that are interested. This pic is more the real color in natural light.


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Looove that wallet; wish I lived near an outlet. Enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## quinna

abwd said:


> Thanks everyone. No it is not heavy, but doesn't feel unsubstantial. The colors are LI/Nude Multi. In my pics it looks more camel, but in natural light it is definitely more of a nude. The price was $495 and it is the medium size. I posted some fairly cruddy mod shots in the swagger clubhouse. I will post more detail pics in natural light as well for those that are interested. This pic is more the real color in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 2872623



Gorgeous! Love everything about this bag!


----------



## barskin

I found these at Marshalls a couple of days ago. It was a yellow tag (second discount) item, and they just happened to be the color and style I wanted in the first place. 43 bucks, how could I go wrong? (the plate is silver toned, so pretty with the gun metal leather).


----------



## barskin

abwd said:


> Thanks everyone. No it is not heavy, but doesn't feel unsubstantial. The colors are LI/Nude Multi. In my pics it looks more camel, but in natural light it is definitely more of a nude. The price was $495 and it is the medium size. I posted some fairly cruddy mod shots in the swagger clubhouse. I will post more detail pics in natural light as well for those that are interested. This pic is more the real color in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 2872623


 
I...love...that bag! So beautiful.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

barskin said:


> I found these at Marshalls a couple of days ago. It was a yellow tag (second discount) item, and they just happened to be the color and style I wanted in the first place. 43 bucks, how could I go wrong? (the plate is silver toned, so pretty with the gun metal leather).



Those are sooo cute!!


----------



## pbnjam

barskin said:


> I found these at Marshalls a couple of days ago. It was a yellow tag (second discount) item, and they just happened to be the color and style I wanted in the first place. 43 bucks, how could I go wrong? (the plate is silver toned, so pretty with the gun metal leather).




Very pretty! Nice find!


----------



## HesitantShopper

barskin said:


> I found these at Marshalls a couple of days ago. It was a yellow tag (second discount) item, and they just happened to be the color and style I wanted in the first place. 43 bucks, how could I go wrong? (the plate is silver toned, so pretty with the gun metal leather).



Those are cute! and awesome price!


----------



## Mariquel

barskin said:


> I found these at Marshalls a couple of days ago. It was a yellow tag (second discount) item, and they just happened to be the color and style I wanted in the first place. 43 bucks, how could I go wrong? (the plate is silver toned, so pretty with the gun metal leather).



Those are cute and you did well!  I can't even find Coach tennis shoes under $60......


----------



## Iamminda

Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.


----------



## bigal

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2874663
> 
> 
> Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.



Love mahogany!  Beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2874663
> 
> 
> Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.



Very nice! a wonderful classic shape, great addition.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2874663
> 
> 
> Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.




Very pretty! I wish I saw this when I went.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2874663
> 
> 
> Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.



Congrats!  Love it


----------



## Iamminda

bigal said:


> Love mahogany!  Beautiful!





HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! a wonderful classic shape, great addition.





pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! I wish I saw this when I went.





Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats!  Love it




Thanks everyone. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## GA Peach

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2874663
> 
> 
> Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.




Love it!  My first Coach bag in British Tan 25 years ago.


----------



## abwd

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2874663
> 
> 
> Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.




What a beauty!! This color is lovely. Congrats on your fabulous score.


----------



## abwd

barskin said:


> I found these at Marshalls a couple of days ago. It was a yellow tag (second discount) item, and they just happened to be the color and style I wanted in the first place. 43 bucks, how could I go wrong? (the plate is silver toned, so pretty with the gun metal leather).




These are adorable!! I never find such great things at Marshalls. Congrats!


----------



## abwd

quinna said:


> Gorgeous! Love everything about this bag!







barskin said:


> I...love...that bag! So beautiful.




Thank you.  I am trying to hold out until Friday to take her out, but I don't know if I have the self restraint.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2874663
> 
> 
> Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.


Oooh, a new classic! That's a good find


----------



## thedseer

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2874663
> 
> 
> Hi!  I got this mahogany city bag at the outlet last weekend (half off regular price).  Super excited about about getting a purse this color.



Great buy! I need to check my outlet for classics.


----------



## Iamminda

GA Peach said:


> Love it!  My first Coach bag in British Tan 25 years ago.





abwd said:


> What a beauty!! This color is lovely. Congrats on your fabulous score.





ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Oooh, a new classic! That's a good find





thedseer said:


> Great buy! I need to check my outlet for classics.



Thanks ladies!  It was an unexpected find!   Went looking for a legacy duffle and came home with a city bag instead.  Have a good night everyone.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Slg-splosion! I bought all of these between Jan 13 and Jan 16. The last one (the hangtag case) just arrived today. Here's the entire haul:




Bottom row: Hangtag case in teal (Jan 15), Poppy tartan sequin wristlet (Jan 14)
Middle row: Saffiano small wallet in purple iris, Madison double zip wrislet in purple iris (both Jan 16)
Top row: Darcy patent saffiano small cosmetic case in sherry, Darcy patent saffiano small wallet in sherry (both Jan 13)

The purple iris wristlet and wallet came in a FOS order with 2 mini skinnies that are gifts:





The Darcy patent saffiano cosmetic case and small wallet go with my mini Cora:





The hangtag case matches perfectly with my mini Bennett:


----------



## bigal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Slg-splosion! I bought all of these between Jan 13 and Jan 16. The last one (the hangtag case) just arrived today. Here's the entire haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom row: Hangtag case in teal (Jan 15), Poppy sequin tarten wristlet (Jan 14)
> Middle row: Saffiano small wallet in purple iris, Madison double zip wrislet in purple iris (both Jan 16)
> Top row: Darcy patent saffiano small cosmetic case in sherry, Darcy patent saffiano small wallet in sherry (both Jan 13)
> The purple iris wristlet and wallet came in a FOS order with 2 mini skinnies that are gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Darcy patent saffiano cosmetic case and small wallet go with my mini Cora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hangtag matches perfectly with my mini Bennett:



Everything is perfect and adorable!  Great finds!


----------



## lazyflower

abwd said:


> Thanks everyone. No it is not heavy, but doesn't feel unsubstantial. The colors are LI/Nude Multi. In my pics it looks more camel, but in natural light it is definitely more of a nude. The price was $495 and it is the medium size. I posted some fairly cruddy mod shots in the swagger clubhouse. I will post more detail pics in natural light as well for those that are interested. This pic is more the real color in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 2872623


Gorgeous!


----------



## lazyflower

Pink Bon Bon said:


> I broke my foot in December and am still on crutches.  I have recently acquired some more beautiful purses and cannot wait to use them.   The healing process is so long.  Anyway, I hope you enjoy some of my recent acquisitions.   First is Coach Madison Gathered Leather Carrie in Cornflower.   I was not too sure I would like the color, but it is wonderful.   Goes with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865173


Love the color! so spring-ish!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Slg-splosion! I bought all of these between Jan 13 and Jan 16. The last one (the hangtag case) just arrived today. Here's the entire haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom row: Hangtag case in teal (Jan 15), Poppy tartan sequin wristlet (Jan 14)
> Middle row: Saffiano small wallet in purple iris, Madison double zip wrislet in purple iris (both Jan 16)
> Top row: Darcy patent saffiano small cosmetic case in sherry, Darcy patent saffiano small wallet in sherry (both Jan 13)
> 
> The purple iris wristlet and wallet came in a FOS order with 2 mini skinnies that are gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Darcy patent saffiano cosmetic case and small wallet go with my mini Cora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hangtag case matches perfectly with my mini Bennett:


Ooh, I love the Bennett in that color; so adorable! Is it saffiano leather?


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Slg-splosion! I bought all of these between Jan 13 and Jan 16. The last one (the hangtag case) just arrived today. Here's the entire haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom row: Hangtag case in teal (Jan 15), Poppy tartan sequin wristlet (Jan 14)
> Middle row: Saffiano small wallet in purple iris, Madison double zip wrislet in purple iris (both Jan 16)
> Top row: Darcy patent saffiano small cosmetic case in sherry, Darcy patent saffiano small wallet in sherry (both Jan 13)
> 
> The purple iris wristlet and wallet came in a FOS order with 2 mini skinnies that are gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Darcy patent saffiano cosmetic case and small wallet go with my mini Cora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hangtag case matches perfectly with my mini Bennett:



Really nice combinations! your Cora looks a bit like my Peyton but in baby form lol Love that teal i *need* something in that colour.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

bigal said:


> Everything is perfect and adorable!  Great finds!


Thank you!



ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Ooh, I love the Bennett in that color; so adorable! Is it saffiano leather?


Thank you! It is called "crossgrain leather", but it seems to be just like saffiano except with a pebbled-like texture instead of crosshatch.



HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice combinations! your Cora looks a bit like my Peyton but in baby form lol Love that teal i *need* something in that colour.


Thank you! I forgot to mention the mini Cora is from the Peyton line. Only the slg's are Darcy's, but they are made from the same material. 
ITA you need something teal. Coach has some nice, vibrant colors, and I think teal is one they really nailed.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is called "crossgrain leather", but it seems to be just like saffiano except with a pebbled-like texture instead of crosshatch.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I forgot to mention the mini Cora is from the Peyton line. Only the slg's are Darcy's, but they are made from the same material.
> ITA you need something teal. Coach has some nice, vibrant colors, and I think teal is one they really nailed.


Ohhh yeah! I love that stuff


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

lazyflower said:


> Love the color! so spring-ish!



Thanks,

It is a great color.  It can be worn year round.  Goes with so many things.


----------



## Hoalatha

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Bottom row: Hangtag case in teal (Jan 15), Poppy tartan sequin wristlet (Jan 14):



I'm kind of having an identity crisis because of that tartan wristlet. It's so adorable! And yet "loud" things (like wristlets covered in sequins) aren't really me. But if it isn't me, then why do I like it so much?

Am I insane, or do other people go through this too?
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Hoalatha said:


> I'm kind of having an identity crisis because of that tartan wristlet. It's so adorable! And yet "loud" things (like wristlets covered in sequins) aren't really me. But if it isn't me, then why do I like it so much?
> 
> Am I insane, or do other people go through this too?



When I saw it posted in the deals thread on the shopping sub-forum, that was literally my thought process. It's all Whateve's fault! lol
Actually, it is not as loud as it looks. The navy sequins are a gorgeous deep color, and really sold me on keeping this wristlet.


----------



## ZSP

ChevaliereNoir;2 Poppy tartan sequin wristlet (Jan 14)


[quote="Hoalatha said:


> I'm kind of having an identity crisis because of that tartan wristlet. It's so adorable! And yet "loud" things (like wristlets covered in sequins) aren't really me. But if it isn't me, then why do I like it so much?
> 
> Am I insane, or do other people go through this too?



No, no, you're not the only one.  I often love things I know aren't for me and won't ever use.  I'm getting better at not 'having to have' it and my wallet is thanking me.  

I can't remember who said it, but I blame Whateve too!  LOL  She's a master enabler.


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> When I saw it posted in the deals thread on the shopping sub-forum, that was literally my thought process. It's all Whateve's fault! lol
> Actually, it is not as loud as it looks. The navy sequins are a gorgeous deep color, and really sold me on keeping this wristlet.


Hey, it is gorgeous! I didn't steer you wrong!


ZSP said:


> No, no, you're not the only one.  I often love things I know aren't for me and won't ever use.  I'm getting better at not 'having to have' it and my wallet is thanking me.
> 
> I can't remember who said it, but I blame Whateve too!  LOL  She's a master enabler.


(evil laugh ) Enabling is my game!


----------



## abwd

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Slg-splosion! I bought all of these between Jan 13 and Jan 16. The last one (the hangtag case) just arrived today. Here's the entire haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom row: Hangtag case in teal (Jan 15), Poppy tartan sequin wristlet (Jan 14)
> Middle row: Saffiano small wallet in purple iris, Madison double zip wrislet in purple iris (both Jan 16)
> Top row: Darcy patent saffiano small cosmetic case in sherry, Darcy patent saffiano small wallet in sherry (both Jan 13)
> 
> The purple iris wristlet and wallet came in a FOS order with 2 mini skinnies that are gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Darcy patent saffiano cosmetic case and small wallet go with my mini Cora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hangtag case matches perfectly with my mini Bennett:



WOWZA!!!!  Gorgeous haul.  Everything looks great with your cora and bennett!! Congrats.


----------



## Hoalatha

whateve said:


> Hey, it is gorgeous! I didn't steer you wrong!
> 
> (evil laugh ) Enabling is my game!



This identity crisis has been brought to you by: whateve. Whateve: enabling you to buy pretty things and question your sanity since 2010.

Seriously, you started the whole thing for me in the deals thread as well.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## abwd

Hoalatha said:


> This identity crisis has been brought to you by: whateve. Whateve: enabling you to buy pretty things and question your sanity since 2010.
> 
> Seriously, you started the whole thing for me in the deals thread as well.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



ahahahaha.  That is awesome.  I think she needs a tshirt with that quote on the front!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> Hey, it is gorgeous! I didn't steer you wrong!



Yep! I'm so glad I listened to you and not me! lol


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

bigal said:


> Everything is perfect and adorable!  Great finds!



Thank you!


----------



## vangiepuff

Scored this purple cutie for 20 bucks on poshmark.


----------



## vangiepuff

&#128156;


----------



## vangiepuff

&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

vangiepuff said:


> Scored this purple cutie for 20 bucks on poshmark.




What a bargain!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## vangiepuff

AshleyLovesLV said:


> What a bargain!! &#128525;&#128525;



Thanks, I thought so too &#128548;


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

vangiepuff said:


> Thanks, I thought so too &#128548;




You're very welcome! I would've jumped all over that price!!


----------



## lurkernomore

vangiepuff said:


> &#128156;




great find! I am a sucker for SLG's....I love opening my purse and seeing eye candy!


----------



## ksadowski

I love those Coach flats!


----------



## ksadowski

barskin said:


> I found these at Marshalls a couple of days ago. It was a yellow tag (second discount) item, and they just happened to be the color and style I wanted in the first place. 43 bucks, how could I go wrong? (the plate is silver toned, so pretty with the gun metal leather).




Now that I'm quoting the correct post, I love your flats! Do you happen to know the style name? I want a pair for myself!


----------



## Foz

I went to the outlet today to return or exchange a borough and did a big damage on my wallet . I am done buying bags for a year , let's hope. Thanks for letting me share
Got the large ranger in black


----------



## Foz

My long waited bleeker Brooklyn in brick love it


----------



## Foz

The Sullivan hobo in soapstone , I never liked the online pictures of this bag and didn't know there was a club for this beauty and I fell in love as soon as I picked it up to see what was behind . Lol


----------



## Foz

And finally a very good deal at $68 mini duffle in saffron


----------



## SeattleGal93

Foz said:


> I went to the outlet today to return or exchange a borough and did a big damage on my wallet . I am done buying bags for a year , let's hope. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Got the large ranger in black




Nice haul, congrats! May I ask what outlet you shop at? Mine never has anything good!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Foz said:


> And finally a very good deal at $68 mini duffle in saffron



Nice bags there Foz! i wanted a duffle too.. seems it's not put in your cart able online and my factory store didn't have it.


----------



## Foz

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice bags there Foz! i wanted a duffle too.. seems it's not put in your cart able online and my factory store didn't have it.


Thank you, the outlet I went to had many colors of the mini duffle.


----------



## Foz

SeattleGal93 said:


> Nice haul, congrats! May I ask what outlet you shop at? Mine never has anything good!


Thank you, I go to Outlet in Dallas, texas


----------



## zaara10

I missed the studded mini Preston on fos both times, but I found her on the clearance table at Macy's today! It came to about $90. The back little slip pocket is a little tight for my iPhone 6, but otherwise she holds my stuff nicely. I would love a black studded one too 



And, in my lost watch saga... It was on fos recently, so I bought it & am returning the other pink one I got for my bday. As much as I liked the new one, the old one had more sentimental value so I was glad it was available again  I will be extra careful this time around! I'm not wearing anymore watches to the zoo, lol! 

(This pic is of my old one, but the one from fos is exactly the same):


----------



## abwd

Foz said:


> I went to the outlet today to return or exchange a borough and did a big damage on my wallet . I am done buying bags for a year , let's hope. Thanks for letting me share
> Got the large ranger in black



Love this!! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

zaara10 said:


> I missed the studded mini Preston on fos both times, but I found her on the clearance table at Macy's today! It came to about $90. The back little slip pocket is a little tight for my iPhone 6, but otherwise she holds my stuff nicely. I would love a black studded one too
> View attachment 2879125
> 
> 
> And, in my lost watch saga... It was on fos recently, so I bought it & am returning the other pink one I got for my bday. As much as I liked the new one, the old one had more sentimental value so I was glad it was available again  I will be extra careful this time around! I'm not wearing anymore watches to the zoo, lol!
> 
> (This pic is of my old one, but the one from fos is exactly the same):
> View attachment 2879133


Congrats! I have always admired the mini studded preston but cannot bring myself to buy more than one preston. I have the mini siggy one. Yours is super cute! And congrats on finding your watch!


----------



## Foz

zaara10 said:


> I missed the studded mini Preston on fos both times, but I found her on the clearance table at Macy's today! It came to about $90. The back little slip pocket is a little tight for my iPhone 6, but otherwise she holds my stuff nicely. I would love a black studded one too
> View attachment 2879125
> 
> 
> And, in my lost watch saga... It was on fos recently, so I bought it & am returning the other pink one I got for my bday. As much as I liked the new one, the old one had more sentimental value so I was glad it was available again  I will be extra careful this time around! I'm not wearing anymore watches to the zoo, lol!
> 
> (This pic is of my old one, but the one from fos is exactly the same):
> View attachment 2879133


This watch looks super nice, I saw this in previous FOS but didn't realize that it look so good until I saw your pic, Congrats


----------



## Foz

abwd said:


> Love this!! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## zaara10

pbnjam said:


> Congrats! I have always admired the mini studded preston but cannot bring myself to buy more than one preston. I have the mini siggy one. Yours is super cute! And congrats on finding your watch!




Thanks! I'm excited to use it this weekend  



Foz said:


> This watch looks super nice, I saw this in previous FOS but didn't realize that it look so good until I saw your pic, Congrats




Thanks! I love this style. I have a brown wrap watch too. Looks good stacked w/ bracelets.


----------



## Iamminda

zaara10 said:


> I missed the studded mini Preston on fos both times, but I found her on the clearance table at Macy's today! It came to about $90. The back little slip pocket is a little tight for my iPhone 6, but otherwise she holds my stuff nicely. I would love a black studded one too
> View attachment 2879125
> 
> 
> And, in my lost watch saga... It was on fos recently, so I bought it & am returning the other pink one I got for my bday. As much as I liked the new one, the old one had more sentimental value so I was glad it was available again  I will be extra careful this time around! I'm not wearing anymore watches to the zoo, lol!
> 
> (This pic is of my old one, but the one from fos is exactly the same):
> View attachment 2879133


Pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Outlet run this afternoon.


----------



## quinna

Foz said:


> And finally a very good deal at $68 mini duffle in saffron



Great haul! I'm jealous of your outlet! They never send any good deletes to mine.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

What is the lady bug??  Too cute!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Not a bag reveal...but I found these today at TJ Maxx on clearance! I've always wanted a pair. They were $29!


----------



## SeattleGal93

zaara10 said:


> I missed the studded mini Preston on fos both times, but I found her on the clearance table at Macy's today! It came to about $90. The back little slip pocket is a little tight for my iPhone 6, but otherwise she holds my stuff nicely. I would love a black studded one too
> View attachment 2879125
> 
> 
> And, in my lost watch saga... It was on fos recently, so I bought it & am returning the other pink one I got for my bday. As much as I liked the new one, the old one had more sentimental value so I was glad it was available again  I will be extra careful this time around! I'm not wearing anymore watches to the zoo, lol!
> 
> (This pic is of my old one, but the one from fos is exactly the same):
> View attachment 2879133




Congrats! Love the mini Preston!


----------



## vangiepuff

lurkernomore said:


> great find! I am a sucker for SLG's....I love opening my purse and seeing eye candy!


Thanks!! I like looking at it too &#128525;


----------



## swags

I am jump starting spring with a new teal borough and a new phoebe, I think in pink ruby.


----------



## pursecharm

swags said:


> View attachment 2879385
> 
> 
> I am jump starting spring with a new teal borough and a new phoebe, I think in pink ruby.




Perfect for spring! I have both styles, different colors.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A couple more red SLG's... The heart coin purse is indeed bigger than the typical coin purse...! I wish they sold a matching studded tassel keychain... I'm sure it would sell well!


----------



## Iamminda

swags said:


> View attachment 2879385
> 
> 
> I am jump starting spring with a new teal borough and a new phoebe, I think in pink ruby.


Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Iamminda

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> A couple more red SLG's... The heart coin purse is indeed bigger than the typical coin purse...! I wish they sold a matching studded tassel keychain... I'm sure it would sell well!


Very cute!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Outlet run this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879274


Adorbs!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Iamminda said:


> Very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I've been trying to post pictures for two hours...hope it works this time.
My new to me Kristin Round Satchel arrived yesterday in immaculate shape. Couldn't have gotten luckier if I'd found one at an outlet. She's a beauty!


----------



## Foz

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've been trying to post pictures for two hours...hope it works this time.
> My new to me Kristin Round Satchel arrived yesterday in immaculate shape. Couldn't have gotten luckier if I'd found one at an outlet. She's a beauty!



Very pretty , enjoy


----------



## Coconut lover

Foz said:


> The Sullivan hobo in soapstone , I never liked the online pictures of this bag and didn't know there was a club for this beauty and I fell in love as soon as I picked it up to see what was behind . Lol



Great selections! The Sullivan hobo is my favorite simple design, you can carry on your shoulder and the leather is awesome


----------



## Kitts

SeattleGal93 said:


> Not a bag reveal...but I found these today at TJ Maxx on clearance! I've always wanted a pair. They were $29!
> 
> View attachment 2879351




Great find! Those look nice on you! May have to stop by my TJ Maxx this weekend


----------



## ilikesunshine

Foz said:


> And finally a very good deal at $68 mini duffle in saffron



So cute.  Saw these today at my Outlet (they needed a good cleaning though).


----------



## brooksgirl425

Not the best of pictures but I got this Edie for $91 before tax at Dillard's!


----------



## CCC4

brooksgirl425 said:


> Not the best of pictures but I got this Edie for $91 before tax at Dillard's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879576



Awesome! Congratulations!  I've had my eye on these bags.  What a great find.  Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've been trying to post pictures for two hours...hope it works this time.
> My new to me Kristin Round Satchel arrived yesterday in immaculate shape. Couldn't have gotten luckier if I'd found one at an outlet. She's a beauty!


 Nice find! I have two of these satchels and they're great. Very spacious and easy to carry. Congrats!


brooksgirl425 said:


> Not the best of pictures but I got this Edie for $91 before tax at Dillard's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879576


 Good deal! Lovely color, congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Recently got a heart shape studded coin case and card case. I love the coin case but I'm more amused with how the card case looks like a red envelope! Just in time for lunar new year.


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've been trying to post pictures for two hours...hope it works this time.
> My new to me Kristin Round Satchel arrived yesterday in immaculate shape. Couldn't have gotten luckier if I'd found one at an outlet. She's a beauty!



What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

Just sharing my new Mickie Tote (with my feathers added) Love this bag!


----------



## Jesssh

zaara10 said:


> And, in my lost watch saga... It was on fos recently, so I bought it & am returning the other pink one I got for my bday. As much as I liked the new one, the old one had more sentimental value so I was glad it was available again  I will be extra careful this time around! I'm not wearing anymore watches to the zoo, lol!
> 
> (This pic is of my old one, but the one from fos is exactly the same):
> View attachment 2879133



Oh YAY, you got your watch!


----------



## yellowbernie

coachgirl555 said:


> Just sharing my new Mickie Tote (with my feathers added) Love this bag!


Love your bag, and the feather fob is perfect on it..


----------



## yellowbernie

pbnjam said:


> Recently got a heart shape studded coin case and card case. I love the coin case but I'm more amused with how the card case looks like a red envelope! Just in time for lunar new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879762


Love your new goodies, will have to look into that card case..Enjoy!


----------



## yellowbernie

brooksgirl425 said:


> Not the best of pictures but I got this Edie for $91 before tax at Dillard's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879576


Gorgeous bag, and what a steal.. Enjoy!


----------



## glittermaven

coachgirl555 said:


> Just sharing my new Mickie Tote (with my feathers added) Love this bag!


Oh wow what a beautiful bag! Enjoy


----------



## LauraTracy

Foz said:


> I went to the outlet today to return or exchange a borough and did a big damage on my wallet . I am done buying bags for a year , let's hope. Thanks for letting me share
> Got the large ranger in black



Love this bag! Someday...



Foz said:


> My long waited bleeker Brooklyn in brick love it



Twins!



zaara10 said:


> I missed the studded mini Preston on fos both times, but I found her on the clearance table at Macy's today! It came to about $90. The back little slip pocket is a little tight for my iPhone 6, but otherwise she holds my stuff nicely. I would love a black studded one too
> View attachment 2879125
> 
> 
> And, in my lost watch saga... It was on fos recently, so I bought it & am returning the other pink one I got for my bday. As much as I liked the new one, the old one had more sentimental value so I was glad it was available again  I will be extra careful this time around! I'm not wearing anymore watches to the zoo, lol!
> 
> (This pic is of my old one, but the one from fos is exactly the same):
> View attachment 2879133



My Stud P says yo and love that wrist strap and color.  Very nice!!


----------



## Foz

brooksgirl425 said:


> Not the best of pictures but I got this Edie for $91 before tax at Dillard's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879576



That's a great bag for a great price  enjoy


----------



## coachgirl555

yellowbernie said:


> Love your bag, and the feather fob is perfect on it..


 


glittermaven said:


> Oh wow what a beautiful bag! Enjoy




Thanks!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

coachgirl555 said:


> Just sharing my new Mickie Tote (with my feathers added) Love this bag!


Love it! The feathers look great on it. Where'd you find a Mickie?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Soooo the story of my newly acquired goodies goes like this: I've wanted a Poppy skinny id case (the kind with the ball chain) for FOREVER. I looked on Ebay one day and lo and behold, this colorblock beauty with silver hardware. I had to have it. And then I thought, "What bag will this go with?" and there was a moment of panic because I realized I no longer have any Coach bags with silver hardware. I decided to go on the hunt for a Cooper, since I've admired those for a while. I found a gently used one on the Bay for only $120, so I snatched that up, and then decided that I needed something in navy or teal to match the skinny, so the wallet was purchased for $80 on Ebay too. Was surprised to see it's a newer style that's still in stores for $150.  Has this ever happened to any of you? The hunt for an SLG turning into a bag purchase and so on? I feel like I've gotten a little Coach-obsessed. lol


----------



## pursecharm

I was thinking all these lovely shades of red are just perfect for Valentines Day in two weeks. Heart shaped coin purse is too cute!


----------



## coachgirl555

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Love it! The feathers look great on it. Where'd you find a Mickie?




Thanks.... it was the last red one at my local outlet


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

coachgirl555 said:


> Thanks.... it was the last red one at my local outlet


Ahh, great find!


----------



## carinas

My outlet haul today. They had so many deletes that it was so hard to decide what to take and what to leave... These made it home with me.


----------



## bagenamored

Beautiful! They are all great. Congrats!

Ooops, I meant to quote carinas.


----------



## carinas

bagenamored said:


> Beautiful! They are all great. Congrats!
> 
> Ooops, I meant to quote carinas.



Thank You! Very excited about all of them.


----------



## Foz

LauraTracy said:


> Love this bag! Someday...
> Thanks, Large ranger cross body is available in Grapevine mills outlet. I am not sure if they do charge send.
> 
> 
> Twins!


----------



## Coconut lover

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. They had so many deletes that it was so hard to decide what to take and what to leave... These made it home with me.



Love the variety and your choices!  Enjoy


----------



## abwd

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. They had so many deletes that it was so hard to decide what to take and what to leave... These made it home with me.




Great haul!!! I like all of these bags. You have great taste and are making me want to go visit my outlet.  I am on a mini ban though, so I will have to live vicariously through your lovely purchases.


----------



## abwd

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Soooo the story of my newly acquired goodies goes like this: I've wanted a Poppy skinny id case (the kind with the ball chain) for FOREVER. I looked on Ebay one day and lo and behold, this colorblock beauty with silver hardware. I had to have it. And then I thought, "What bag will this go with?" and there was a moment of panic because I realized I no longer have any Coach bags with silver hardware. I decided to go on the hunt for a Cooper, since I've admired those for a while. I found a gently used one on the Bay for only $120, so I snatched that up, and then decided that I needed something in navy or teal to match the skinny, so the wallet was purchased for $80 on Ebay too. Was surprised to see it's a newer style that's still in stores for $150.  Has this ever happened to any of you? The hunt for an SLG turning into a bag purchase and so on? I feel like I've gotten a little Coach-obsessed. lol




Congrats!! Very nice. I think when things like that happen, it is just meant to be!!


----------



## abwd

coachgirl555 said:


> Just sharing my new Mickie Tote (with my feathers added) Love this bag!




This tote is the perfect size!! Congrats!!


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've been trying to post pictures for two hours...hope it works this time.
> My new to me Kristin Round Satchel arrived yesterday in immaculate shape. Couldn't have gotten luckier if I'd found one at an outlet. She's a beauty!




Beautiful!!!!!  Stunning color!!


----------



## carinas

Coconut lover said:


> Love the variety and your choices!  Enjoy



Thank You! My biggest regret was to leave medium Borough behind.



abwd said:


> Great haul!!! I like all of these bags. You have great taste and are making me want to go visit my outlet.  I am on a mini ban though, so I will have to live vicariously through your lovely purchases.



Thank You! I've never seen my outlet with so many deletes and great clearance items. Trying to hold myself back not to go back today since I saw 2 huge boxes just delivered after I checked out


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

abwd said:


> Congrats!! Very nice. I think when things like that happen, it is just meant to be!!


Thanks! Yes, I'd like to think that too. Will put my shopping conscience at a little more ease, lol


----------



## Iamminda

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. They had so many deletes that it was so hard to decide what to take and what to leave... These made it home with me.


Congrats!  Those are great!   How will you decide which one to use first? .   Enjoy!


----------



## Foz

Ok so I happened to pass by coach oiler and couldn't resist these two bags.


----------



## Foz

Smythe in rose petal and Carlyle in black


----------



## ZSP

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. They had so many deletes that it was so hard to decide what to take and what to leave... These made it home with me.



You snagged some real beauties!  Congrats.

I'm afraid to go to the outlet here...just found out the only FP store closed on Thursday and the outlet already has all their bags...unwrapped and most displayed.  My SA at the outlet has already called me.


----------



## ZSP

dup post


----------



## ZSP

2nd dup post...what's up with that?


----------



## zaara10

Jesssh said:


> Oh YAY, you got your watch!




Thanks!!! Glad to have a replacement!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Foz said:


> That's a great bag for a great price  enjoy





CCC4 said:


> Awesome! Congratulations!  I've had my eye on these bags.  What a great find.  Enjoy!





yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag, and what a steal.. Enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## carinas

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  Those are great!   How will you decide which one to use first? .   Enjoy!




Thank You! I think Mini Borough will be the first one out, can't wait to show her off.



ZSP said:


> You snagged some real beauties!  Congrats.
> 
> I'm afraid to go to the outlet here...just found out the only FP store closed on Thursday and the outlet already has all their bags...unwrapped and most displayed.  My SA at the outlet has already called me.



Thanks! You better head to outlet then...loaded with CCs


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Mini Metallic Borough came home with me from the outlet today. It's not mine yet because it is going to be a Valentine's Day present. I can't wait! I had called ahead, and the SA didn't mention this one. I was really excited to see it on the shelf.


----------



## carinas

Foz said:


> Ok so I happened to pass by coach oiler and couldn't resist these two bags.





Foz said:


> Smythe in rose petal and Carlyle in black



Congrats! Both are great bags! 



TahoeAndStitch said:


> Mini Metallic Borough came home with me from the outlet today. It's not mine yet because it is going to be a Valentine's Day present. I can't wait! I had called ahead, and the SA didn't mention this one. I was really excited to see it on the shelf.



Perfect gift for Valentine's. Congrats!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

carinas said:


> Perfect gift for Valentine's. Congrats!



Thank you. I am so excited!


----------



## Foz

Thanks , I didn't see much Talk about smythe satchel here . This was my first time looking in person and I liked it a lot.


----------



## carinas

Foz said:


> Thanks , I didn't see much Talk about smythe satchel here . This was my first time looking in person and I liked it a lot.



I saw it yesterday at my outlet and was deciding between Sullivan and Smythe in Milk. Both are different but gorgeous bags.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

How much was the mini metallic borough?


----------



## gr8onteej

Foz said:


> LauraTracy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag! Someday...
> 
> Thanks, Large ranger cross body is available in Grapevine mills outlet. I am not sure if they do charge send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available at Woodbury Commons-Harriman NY too.  Both red and black.
Click to expand...


----------



## Foz

carinas said:


> I saw it yesterday at my outlet and was deciding between Sullivan and Smythe in Milk. Both are different but gorgeous bags.


which one did you get? 
its a red alert for people who are on ban because a trip to outlet these days will tempt you , haunt you until you buy and still buy more.


----------



## carinas

Foz said:


> which one did you get?
> its a red alert for people who are on ban because a trip to outlet these days will tempt you , haunt you until you buy and still buy more.



I ended up with Sullivan as I like pebbled leather but was tempted to buy Smythe to my mother.


----------



## laydesoul

My new purchases! Sorry about the low picture quality.


----------



## Foz

laydesoul said:


> My new purchases! Sorry about the low picture quality.



Beautiful, enjoy.


----------



## ZSP

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Mini Metallic Borough came home with me from the outlet today. It's not mine yet because it is going to be a Valentine's Day present. I can't wait! I had called ahead, and the SA didn't mention this one. I was really excited to see it on the shelf.



Oh, this is so pretty!  I love it!


----------



## ZSP

Foz said:


> Thanks , I didn't see much Talk about smythe satchel here . This was my first time looking in person and I liked it a lot.



I bought the Smythe satchel and love it.  I did read a few comments here about the leather being thin but I love it...it's so light to carry making it very comfortable  I bought it in milk and wish I'd gotten the pinkish one.  Oh well.  Too late to think about that.  



Foz said:


> its a red alert for people who are on ban because a trip to outlet these days will tempt you , haunt you until you buy and still buy more.



I'm hoping to see red tomorrow when I make the trip to the outlet.  I have my eye on the Ranger with the chains.  lol  In red of course.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

ZSP said:


> I bought the Smythe satchel and love it.  I did read a few comments here about the leather being thin but I love it...it's so light to carry making it very comfortable  I bought it in milk and wish I'd gotten the pinkish one.  Oh well.  Too late to think about that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to see red tomorrow when I make the trip to the outlet.  I have my eye on the Ranger with the chains.  lol  In red of course.



Not sure where you are, but I saw 2 Rangers in red currant at the Hilton Head SC Tanger Outlets.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

ladylightkeeper said:


> How much was the mini metallic borough?



I picked mine up at an outlet. It was 50% off then 20%, so I got it for $159.20



ZSP said:


> Oh, this is so pretty!  I love it!



Thank you! I love it, too!


----------



## lurkernomore

I have been lusting over the black leather/suede soft borough for awhile. One of my favorite SA's found one for me and I did a charge send. She arrived wrapped perfectly for New England weather with plastic around the box. This bag is stunning - it is. Now it just needs to stop snowing so I can carry her!
1st pic is her boxed perfectly, and the 2nd pic is her "free"!


----------



## pbnjam

laydesoul said:


> My new purchases! Sorry about the low picture quality.


Very nice! Love Boroughs and cute shoes!


lurkernomore said:


> I have been lusting over the black leather/suede soft borough for awhile. One of my favorite SA's found one for me and I did a charge send. She arrived wrapped perfectly for New England weather with plastic around the box. This bag is stunning - it is. Now it just needs to stop snowing so I can carry her!
> 1st pic is her boxed perfectly, and the 2nd pic is her "free"!


Congrats! One word: SLEEK!


----------



## lurkernomore

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! Love Boroughs and cute shoes!
> 
> Congrats! One word: SLEEK!




Thanks! I am blaming abwd for this though...her Mod shots were very enabling!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carinas said:


> Thank You! My biggest regret was to leave medium Borough behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You! I've never seen my outlet with so many deletes and great clearance items. Trying to hold myself back not to go back today since I saw 2 huge boxes just delivered after I checked out





Foz said:


> which one did you get?
> its a red alert for people who are on ban because a trip to outlet these days will tempt you , haunt you until you buy and still buy more.



OMG...both of you are so right! I went Friday to exchange a defective bag I got via a charge send and didn't leave with just the exchange. I got the Mini Lexington Carryall in Loganberry Multi - how could I resist...I was eyeing this up on the SAS & got the matching wallet of course. Then on Saturday went Prom Dress Shopping with my daughter and had to stop in the Coach Outlet in that mall. I bought FP SLGs that were too good to pass up...I don't even know what they go with yet, LOL. I just can't get enough!!! I did pass on a Gathered Sophia in Red. The leather did not come close to the leather on the parchment one I have. It didn't have the creed so it must be from the "new generation". I was proud of myself that I was able to resist; thank goodness for it being a lesser quality. I think I have to stay away and let everyone buy up all the goodies!


----------



## Mariquel

Foz said:


> Ok so I happened to pass by coach oiler and couldn't resist these two bags.



I wouldn't have been able to resist the Smythe either!  I had tried to get this on the FOS a couple of months ago but it kept selling out.  What a beauty!


----------



## Foz

Mariquel said:


> I wouldn't have been able to resist the Smythe either!  I had tried to get this on the FOS a couple of months ago but it kept selling out.  What a beauty!



Thank you


----------



## Foz

ilikesunshine said:


> OMG...both of you are so right! I went Friday to exchange a defective bag I got via a charge send and didn't leave with just the exchange. I got the Mini Lexington Carryall in Loganberry Multi - how could I resist...I was eyeing this up on the SAS & got the matching wallet of course. Then on Saturday went Prom Dress Shopping with my daughter and had to stop in the Coach Outlet in that mall. I bought FP SLGs that were too good to pass up...I don't even know what they go with yet, LOL. I just can't get enough!!! I did pass on a Gathered Sophia in Red. The leather did not come close to the leather on the parchment one I have. It didn't have the creed so it must be from the "new generation". I was proud of myself that I was able to resist; thank goodness for it being a lesser quality. I think I have to stay away and let everyone buy up all the goodies!



Congratulations on mini Lexington, I saw Python one and holded myself back . It's a beautiful bag. Enjoy


----------



## Foz

lurkernomore said:


> I have been lusting over the black leather/suede soft borough for awhile. One of my favorite SA's found one for me and I did a charge send. She arrived wrapped perfectly for New England weather with plastic around the box. This bag is stunning - it is. Now it just needs to stop snowing so I can carry her!
> 1st pic is her boxed perfectly, and the 2nd pic is her "free"!



Very classy, and soft . Congrats


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Picked up this little cutie at the Hilton Head Outlet yesterday. Got her for $63 and some change. ( retail was $165. )
I LOVE the look of the winter floral, but didn't think I could really pull off a purse in it, so this is a nice compromise. Her strap is detachable, so I can use her as a wristlet as well as a crossbody. Heeeeeere's Kylie!!!


----------



## pbnjam

iNeedCoffee said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the Hilton Head Outlet yesterday. Got her for $63 and some change. ( retail was $165. )
> 
> I LOVE the look of the winter floral, but didn't think I could really pull off a purse in it, so this is a nice compromise. Her strap is detachable, so I can use her as a wristlet as well as a crossbody. Heeeeeere's Kylie!!!




O nice! I like this print.


----------



## SBgirl

Lurkernomore, do you mind sharing the style number on your new Borough? Its gor~geous!


----------



## lurkernomore

SBgirl said:


> Lurkernomore, do you mind sharing the style number on your new Borough? Its gor~geous!




sure! and thanks - #32296


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the Hilton Head Outlet yesterday. Got her for $63 and some change. ( retail was $165. )
> I LOVE the look of the winter floral, but didn't think I could really pull off a purse in it, so this is a nice compromise. Her strap is detachable, so I can use her as a wristlet as well as a crossbody. Heeeeeere's Kylie!!!




I would love to get my hands on one these! I feel the same way about the pattern on a purse, but I picked up the makeup case with PCE, and I just love opening my bag and seeing it inside. I love that yours has a few options - enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

Foz said:


> Very classy, and soft . Congrats




thanks! Since I can't take her out yet, I have been touching her every once and awhile!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

iNeedCoffee said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the Hilton Head Outlet yesterday. Got her for $63 and some change. ( retail was $165. )
> I LOVE the look of the winter floral, but didn't think I could really pull off a purse in it, so this is a nice compromise. Her strap is detachable, so I can use her as a wristlet as well as a crossbody. Heeeeeere's Kylie!!!


Love it!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Foz said:


> Congratulations on mini Lexington, I saw Python one and holded myself back . It's a beautiful bag. Enjoy



Thank you!


----------



## ilikesunshine

iNeedCoffee said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the Hilton Head Outlet yesterday. Got her for $63 and some change. ( retail was $165. )
> I LOVE the look of the winter floral, but didn't think I could really pull off a purse in it, so this is a nice compromise. Her strap is detachable, so I can use her as a wristlet as well as a crossbody. Heeeeeere's Kylie!!!




Very nice! I had this in my hand but decided not to get her.  I got the slim wallet and make up bag in this print.  The make up bag had the wrong sign on it so i got it for $34.50 as opposed to $42.50.


----------



## letstalkbags

iNeedCoffee said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the Hilton Head Outlet yesterday. Got her for $63 and some change. ( retail was $165. )
> I LOVE the look of the winter floral, but didn't think I could really pull off a purse in it, so this is a nice compromise. Her strap is detachable, so I can use her as a wristlet as well as a crossbody. Heeeeeere's Kylie!!!


Love it ! Picked up this Kylie and a wristlet to go with my floral page. Price on these are too GOOD !


----------



## letstalkbags

SA help find Crosby, Kylie and some wristlets at the outlet. Love the Crosby. Wanted it since they came out .
 The jewel floral bag (top left -2nd pic.) will go back to get a zebra wallet instead. Way to heavy for a tiny evening bag.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

pbnjam said:


> O nice! I like this print.





lurkernomore said:


> I would love to get my hands on one these! I feel the same way about the pattern on a purse, but I picked up the makeup case with PCE, and I just love opening my bag and seeing it inside. I love that yours has a few options - enjoy!





ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Love it!





ilikesunshine said:


> Very nice! I had this in my hand but decided not to get her.  I got the slim wallet and make up bag in this print.  The make up bag had the wrong sign on it so i got it for $34.50 as opposed to $42.50.





letstalkbags said:


> SA help find Crosby, Kylie and some wristlets at the outlet. Love the Crosby. Wanted it since they came out .
> The jewel floral bag (top left -2nd pic.) will go back to get a zebra wallet instead. Way to heavy for a tiny evening bag.





letstalkbags said:


> Love it ! Picked up this Kylie and a wristlet to go with my floral page. Price on these are too GOOD !



Thank you so much, ladies!!! 
Letstalkbags, I love, love, love that Crosby!! Gorgi! Congrats on your fantastic haul!


----------



## carinas

letstalkbags said:


> SA help find Crosby, Kylie and some wristlets at the outlet. Love the Crosby. Wanted it since they came out .
> The jewel floral bag (top left -2nd pic.) will go back to get a zebra wallet instead. Way to heavy for a tiny evening bag.



All are beautiful! Crosby is stunning, I saw it on Saturday and tried it, loved it, unfortunately doesn't fit my lifestyle.


----------



## LauraTracy

letstalkbags said:


> SA help find Crosby, Kylie and some wristlets at the outlet. Love the Crosby. Wanted it since they came out .
> The jewel floral bag (top left -2nd pic.) will go back to get a zebra wallet instead. Way to heavy for a tiny evening bag.



Oh wow!!  Animal prints and red velvet and beaded lamp shades....I need a moment...  One of the best reveals ever!


----------



## LauraTracy

lurkernomore said:


> I have been lusting over the black leather/suede soft borough for awhile. One of my favorite SA's found one for me and I did a charge send. She arrived wrapped perfectly for New England weather with plastic around the box. This bag is stunning - it is. Now it just needs to stop snowing so I can carry her!
> 1st pic is her boxed perfectly, and the 2nd pic is her "free"!



I love this!!  Love suede and it looks so gorgeous in black.  Congratulations!!


----------



## ZSP

LauraTracy said:


> Oh wow!!  Animal prints and red velvet and beaded lamp shades....I need a moment...  One of the best reveals ever!



I'll second that!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the Hilton Head Outlet yesterday. Got her for $63 and some change. ( retail was $165. )
> I LOVE the look of the winter floral, but didn't think I could really pull off a purse in it, so this is a nice compromise. Her strap is detachable, so I can use her as a wristlet as well as a crossbody. Heeeeeere's Kylie!!!



I think that floral design is so unique and perfect for wintertime blahs.


----------



## HesitantShopper

letstalkbags said:


> SA help find Crosby, Kylie and some wristlets at the outlet. Love the Crosby. Wanted it since they came out .
> The jewel floral bag (top left -2nd pic.) will go back to get a zebra wallet instead. Way to heavy for a tiny evening bag.



wow, great haul there~


----------



## HesitantShopper

laydesoul said:


> My new purchases! Sorry about the low picture quality.



Very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> I have been lusting over the black leather/suede soft borough for awhile. One of my favorite SA's found one for me and I did a charge send. She arrived wrapped perfectly for New England weather with plastic around the box. This bag is stunning - it is. Now it just needs to stop snowing so I can carry her!
> 1st pic is her boxed perfectly, and the 2nd pic is her "free"!



Nice! looks rather soft?


----------



## chocolateolive

iNeedCoffee said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the Hilton Head Outlet yesterday. Got her for $63 and some change. ( retail was $165. )
> I LOVE the look of the winter floral, but didn't think I could really pull off a purse in it, so this is a nice compromise. Her strap is detachable, so I can use her as a wristlet as well as a crossbody. Heeeeeere's Kylie!!!


This print is beautiful! I think the amount of the print is perfect for a small pouch


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

The posts of jeweled floral bags hitting the outlets have been driving me crazy, so after my DH dug my car out of the snow today (ok, he dug back a little from the garage door that the snow plow guy missed, but that's not nearly as dramatic), I went down to my outlet, armed with my discount postcard. I found my little jeweled floral bag (they hadn't even put them on the floor yet, but I knew what to ask for- thanks TPF!), and a pink ruby Madison e/w swingpack that ended up only being $30 and pushed me into the 20% postcard discount.


----------



## ilikesunshine

ChevaliereNoir said:


> The posts of jeweled floral bags hitting the outlets have been driving me crazy, so after my DH dug my car out of the snow today (ok, he dug back a little from the garage door that the snow plow guy missed, but that's not nearly as dramatic), I went down to my outlet, armed with my discount postcard. I found my little jeweled floral bag (they hadn't even put them on the floor yet, but I knew what to ask for- thanks TPF!), and a pink ruby Madison e/w swingpack that ended up only being $30 and pushed me into the 20% postcard discount.



So there's a postcard floating around????


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

ilikesunshine said:


> So there's a postcard floating around????



Yep! 15% off $100, 20% off $150, 25% off $250.


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yep! 15% off $100, 20% off $150, 25% off $250.


I think only certain outlets have these kind of coupons. I've never ever gotten one and I've never seen anyone at my outlet using one.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> I think only certain outlets have these kind of coupons. I've never ever gotten one and I've never seen anyone at my outlet using one.



Oh. Well, that stinks.


----------



## carterazo

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yep! 15% off $100, 20% off $150, 25% off $250.



I always wondered about this.  I've never gotten one, but I actually saw a lady hand over a coupon the last time I was at the outlet. Made me wonder how people get one.  Oh well.


----------



## letstalkbags

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thank you so much, ladies!!!
> Letstalkbags, I love, love, love that Crosby!! Gorgi! Congrats on your fantastic haul!


Thank you !



carinas said:


> All are beautiful! Crosby is stunning, I saw it on Saturday and tried it, loved it, unfortunately doesn't fit my lifestyle.


Thanks ! I KWYM . I had a hair calf Kristen but sold it due to it was too heavy and too big. But this one is perfect. 



LauraTracy said:


> Oh wow!!  Animal prints and red velvet and beaded lamp shades....I need a moment...  One of the best reveals ever!


Thanks ! Leopard and red are my 2 favorite colors ...



ZSP said:


> I'll second that!


Thank you ! 



HesitantShopper said:


> wow, great haul there~


Thanks !


----------



## letstalkbags

ChevaliereNoir said:


> The posts of jeweled floral bags hitting the outlets have been driving me crazy, so after my DH dug my car out of the snow today (ok, he dug back a little from the garage door that the snow plow guy missed, but that's not nearly as dramatic), I went down to my outlet, armed with my discount postcard. I found my little jeweled floral bag (they hadn't even put them on the floor yet, but I knew what to ask for- thanks TPF!), and a pink ruby Madison e/w swingpack that ended up only being $30 and pushed me into the 20% postcard discount.


Rain, sleet or snow... we will get to the outlets !  That coupon saved me a ton since I got the whole 25 %. What a deal, huh ? I'm glad you found a floral jewel one! It is a beautiful bag ! I am in love with this print, and went back to get the floral soft wallet to go in my page. It was on clearance. 
 Oh, and love that style swing pack. I have a few and they are my favorite.


----------



## ZSP

ilikesunshine said:


> So there's a postcard floating around????



Really?



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yep! 15% off $100, 20% off $150, 25% off $250.



Yay!  How do I get one of these?



whateve said:


> I think only certain outlets have these kind of coupons. I've never ever gotten one and I've never seen anyone at my outlet using one.



I've never seen anyone use one at my outlet either.  I'm going to ask next time I'm there.



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Oh. Well, that stinks.



Well, this more than stinks.  It sucks.  lol


----------



## lurkernomore

LauraTracy said:


> I love this!!  Love suede and it looks so gorgeous in black.  Congratulations!!



thanks! it is hard to believe but this is my first suede bag!



HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! looks rather soft?


It is a soft borough. i still haven't carried her - we are expecting more snow tomorrow!


----------



## vesperholly

I got a coupon in the mail a few months ago. Nothing recently though.

$30 for that swingpack is a great deal! Pretty color too.


----------



## Nymeria1

lurkernomore said:


> thanks! it is hard to believe but this is my first suede bag!
> 
> 
> It is a soft borough. i still haven't carried her - we are expecting more snow tomorrow!



Twins on both the black suede soft borough and the non-stop snow!! .  I just love this Borough.  It is such a beautiful, sleek, sophisticated bag which will never go out of style.
Enjoy it!!


----------



## hollymable

Mini turnlock borough in red current and mini black pebbled borough


----------



## Foz

gr8onteej said:


> Large turnlock clutch.  It caught my eye in FP and I got it today at the outlet.
> View attachment 2844530


beautiful, what can you fit in it? I have been thinking of getting one.
Thanks


----------



## gr8onteej

whateve said:


> I think only certain outlets have these kind of coupons. I've never ever gotten one and I've never seen anyone at my outlet using one.




No, this coupon came from Corporate.


----------



## gr8onteej

Foz said:


> beautiful, what can you fit in it? I have been thinking of getting one.
> 
> Thanks






My full size wallet, my sunglasses in the case (and it's one of my bigger cases), my Tous zip that I use for coupons, receipts, and other small misc items, my keys and my phone.  There's still room and the back pockets still empty.  Hope this helps.


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> No, this coupon came from Corporate.


Coach doesn't love me! I never get anything in the mail anymore. Just email.


----------



## rhialouise

For those who are asking about the  coupon presented at coach , it was directly mailed to the customers home address . 
If you have been shopped at your coach store FP/ outlet  and they never asked for your address then you will never get any coupon . 
Coach only mailed out coupon to those customers who are already in their system , now if your S.A never bother to ask your name or address then u won't get any coupon in the mail .


----------



## Foz

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 2884776
> 
> My full size wallet, my sunglasses in the case (and it's one of my bigger cases), my Tous zip that I use for coupons, receipts, and other small misc items, my keys and my phone.  There's still room and the back pockets still empty.  Hope this helps.


Thanks, so roomy . Enjoy


----------



## ilikesunshine

rhialouise said:


> For those who are asking about the  coupon presented at coach , it was directly mailed to the customers home address .
> If you have been shopped at your coach store FP/ outlet  and they never asked for your address then you will never get any coupon .
> Coach only mailed out coupon to those customers who are already in their system , now if your S.A never bother to ask your name or address then u won't get any coupon in the mail .



The last mailer I got was Christmas 2013.  That year, I think I received every coupon there was.  At Christmas 2013, my favorite SA told me after I showed her the coupon, "Oh, you're one of the privileged - you know not everyone get those".  

I was at the Outlet yesterday and they asked if I had a coupon (since I'm there all the time). I told them no so they looked me up in the system...all my information is there, she read all my information back to me.  However, the manager told me the coupons were sent to a "random" selection of customers and she has no idea how they select who receives them and who doesn't.  So even if you're in the system, there's no guarantee you'll get it


----------



## rhialouise

ilikesunshine said:


> The last mailer I got was Christmas 2013.  That year, I think I received every coupon there was.  At Christmas 2013, my favorite SA told me after I showed her the coupon, "Oh, you're one of the privileged - you know not everyone get those".
> 
> I was at the Outlet yesterday and they asked if I had a coupon (since I'm there all the time). I told them no so they looked me up in the system...all my information is there, she read all my information back to me.  However, the manager told me the coupons were sent to a "random" selection of customers and she has no idea how they select who receives them and who doesn't.  So even if you're in the system, there's no guarantee you'll get it



That's  very interesting  I used to buy a lot of coach back in 2009-2012  , I used to love them dearly . Until I lost my interest in buying their product . I stopped shopping for a long time , I just love borough that's why I was able to shop again at coach .
So probably they are just sending coupons to random customers only . Hopefully you will get yours .


----------



## whateve

rhialouise said:


> For those who are asking about the  coupon presented at coach , it was directly mailed to the customers home address .
> If you have been shopped at your coach store FP/ outlet  and they never asked for your address then you will never get any coupon .
> Coach only mailed out coupon to those customers who are already in their system , now if your S.A never bother to ask your name or address then u won't get any coupon in the mail .


Coach definitely has my address. I've ordered recently from both FOS and FP to have items sent to my house. My first PCEs came in the mail but shortly after that, I started getting them in my email. I think that somewhere in their system, they have me coded as getting emails only.


----------



## rhialouise

whateve said:


> Coach definitely has my address. I've ordered recently from both FOS and FP to have items sent to my house. My first PCEs came in the mail but shortly after that, I started getting them in my email. I think that somewhere in their system, they have me coded as getting emails only.



Maybe they are trying to "go green " as well . As long as I am receiving them , I will be thrilled to shop again


----------



## MaryBel

ilikesunshine said:


> The last mailer I got was Christmas 2013.  That year, I think I received every coupon there was.  At Christmas 2013, my favorite SA told me after I showed her the coupon, "Oh, you're one of the privileged - you know not everyone get those".
> 
> I was at the Outlet yesterday and they asked if I had a coupon (since I'm there all the time). I told them no so they looked me up in the system...all my information is there, she read all my information back to me.  However, *the manager told me the coupons were sent to a "random" selection of customers and she has no idea how they select who receives them and who doesn't.  So even if you're in the system, there's no guarantee you'll get it*


 
I got the same answer from the manager at my store when I asked.


----------



## carterazo

Got this months ago, but finally unwrapped her today.  I considered returning several times, but her beauty always held me back.  I don't have use for a brown bag very often, but I lover her and will enjoy her each time I carry her.  (real color is a lot warmer irl than it seems in this pic.)

N/S legacy leather satchel in cognac  




I figured it was also a good time to show my goes-with-everything wallet and a coordinating slg in marine gathered leather.  I just transfer them from purse to purse and they always look good any color bag. 



Lastly, a group shot.  



Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Got this months ago, but finally unwrapped her today.  I considered returning several times, but her beauty always held me back.  I don't have use for a brown bag very often, but I lover her and will enjoy her each time I carry her.  (real color is a lot warmer irl than it seems in this pic.)
> 
> N/S legacy leather satchel in cognac
> View attachment 2885766
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was also a good time to show my goes-with-everything wallet and a coordinating slg in marine gathered leather.  I just transfer them from purse to purse and they always look good any color bag.
> View attachment 2885767
> 
> 
> Lastly, a group shot.
> View attachment 2885768
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!  I was never really into browns but love Cognac and chestnut colors so much now!


----------



## MumsPrettyThngs

carterazo said:


> Got this months ago, but finally unwrapped her today.  I considered returning several times, but her beauty always held me back.  I don't have use for a brown bag very often, but I lover her and will enjoy her each time I carry her.  (real color is a lot warmer irl than it seems in this pic.)
> 
> N/S legacy leather satchel in cognac
> View attachment 2885766
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was also a good time to show my goes-with-everything wallet and a coordinating slg in marine gathered leather.  I just transfer them from purse to purse and they always look good any color bag.
> View attachment 2885767
> 
> 
> Lastly, a group shot.
> View attachment 2885768
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Such a gorgeous bag! I never seem to gravitate to brown bags myself, but there is something so rich about this color! Great find!


----------



## Jaidybug

From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;


----------



## Sarah03

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803




No way!!!!!  That's amazing!  Congrats!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803


Congrats


----------



## Riezky

The "I went nuts at the outlet and will probably regret this tomorrow" haul. Page in black and saddle, olive Brooklyn, black turnlock mini Borough, and black glove/suede Borough.


----------



## Foz

Riezky said:


> The "I went nuts at the outlet and will probably regret this tomorrow" haul. Page in black and saddle, olive Brooklyn, black turnlock mini Borough, and black glove/suede Borough.
> 
> View attachment 2885814



Wow, great haul. Beauties, Congrats


----------



## Iamminda

Riezky said:


> The "I went nuts at the outlet and will probably regret this tomorrow" haul. Page in black and saddle, olive Brooklyn, black turnlock mini Borough, and black glove/suede Borough.
> 
> View attachment 2885814


Wow!  Those are so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803


great find.  enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Got this months ago, but finally unwrapped her today.  I considered returning several times, but her beauty always held me back.  I don't have use for a brown bag very often, but I lover her and will enjoy her each time I carry her.  (real color is a lot warmer irl than it seems in this pic.)
> 
> N/S legacy leather satchel in cognac
> View attachment 2885766
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was also a good time to show my goes-with-everything wallet and a coordinating slg in marine gathered leather.  I just transfer them from purse to purse and they always look good any color bag.
> View attachment 2885767
> 
> 
> Lastly, a group shot.
> View attachment 2885768
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I don't do a lot of brown bags either but that bag is so classy.  enjoy!


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Got this months ago, but finally unwrapped her today.  I considered returning several times, but her beauty always held me back.  I don't have use for a brown bag very often, but I lover her and will enjoy her each time I carry her.  (real color is a lot warmer irl than it seems in this pic.)
> 
> N/S legacy leather satchel in cognac
> View attachment 2885766
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was also a good time to show my goes-with-everything wallet and a coordinating slg in marine gathered leather.  I just transfer them from purse to purse and they always look good any color bag.
> View attachment 2885767
> 
> 
> Lastly, a group shot.
> View attachment 2885768
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I'm not usually attracted to browns either but Legacy cognac is gorgeous! I find myself carrying brown more this time of year because I like wearing my brown boots.


Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803


Wow, amazing find!


Riezky said:


> The "I went nuts at the outlet and will probably regret this tomorrow" haul. Page in black and saddle, olive Brooklyn, black turnlock mini Borough, and black glove/suede Borough.
> 
> View attachment 2885814


Congratulations! You're making me want to go to the outlet! I'm very curious to try on a Page.


----------



## Foz

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803



What a great find . Beautiful bag


----------



## Riezky

Foz said:


> Wow, great haul. Congrats





Iamminda said:


> Wow!  Those are so pretty!  Enjoy!



Thank you 



whateve said:


> Congratulations! You're making me want to go to the outlet! I'm very curious to try on a Page.



Thank you, if you like the structure and the hardware (I know that big shiny metal plate isn't for everyone), you should definitely give it a try! I love that it's so structured and clean looking.


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!  I was never really into browns but love Cognac and chestnut colors so much now!





MumsPrettyThngs said:


> Such a gorgeous bag! I never seem to gravitate to brown bags myself, but there is something so rich about this color! Great find!



Thanks ladies.


----------



## carterazo

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803



Now that's a real find.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I don't do a lot of brown bags either but that bag is so classy.  enjoy!





whateve said:


> I'm not usually attracted to browns either but Legacy cognac is gorgeous! I find myself carrying brown more this time of year because I like wearing my brown boots.



Thanks ladies.  This bag may cause me to find more reasons to carry a brown bag.


----------



## Nicacanadiense

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803



Yay, so happy for you!  I got the brown one in clearance last week too.! I had such a hard time choosing which colour to pick. I also got the black wallet.


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Got this months ago, but finally unwrapped her today.  I considered returning several times, but her beauty always held me back.  I don't have use for a brown bag very often, but I lover her and will enjoy her each time I carry her.  (real color is a lot warmer irl than it seems in this pic.)
> 
> N/S legacy leather satchel in cognac
> View attachment 2885766
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was also a good time to show my goes-with-everything wallet and a coordinating slg in marine gathered leather.  I just transfer them from purse to purse and they always look good any color bag.
> View attachment 2885767
> 
> 
> Lastly, a group shot.
> View attachment 2885768
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Funny, I felt the same way about this bag.  I have it in mauve (a lavender color) & decided to keep it


----------



## ilikesunshine

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803



Is this a small one or is it just the picture?


----------



## Jaidybug

Sarah03 said:


> No way!!!!!  That's amazing!  Congrats!!



Thanks, I was amazed too that it was in clearance&#128512;



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats



Thank you my friend &#128522;



Iamminda said:


> great find.  enjoy!



Thanks!



whateve said:


> I'm not usually attracted to browns either but Legacy cognac is gorgeous! I find myself carrying brown more this time of year because I like wearing my brown boots.
> 
> Wow, amazing find!
> Thanks!
> Congratulations! You're making me want to go to the outlet! I'm very curious to try on a Page.







Foz said:


> What a great find . Beautiful bag




Thank you!


carterazo said:


> Now that's a real find.  Congrats!




Thanks&#128512;


Nicacanadiense said:


> Yay, so happy for you!  I got the brown one in clearance last week too.! I had such a hard time choosing which colour to pick. I also got the black wallet.



Thanks! Happy for you too and congrats! I recently picked up the wallet to go with my black Grommet Carlyle, now I can use it in the B too&#128522;



ilikesunshine said:


> Is this a small one or is it just the picture?



I think the Grommet B only comes in the regular size, it's not small...must just be the pic&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Uthra11

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803




Oh god!!!! It looks gorgeous! Congratulations! How much was it?


----------



## quinna

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803



Oh my gosh. This one has been at the top of my absolutely must have list, but I was too cheap to buy it fp. I need to find one. Now. Congrats!!


----------



## Flushpuppy

My new baby. In amazing shape, looks brand new. Has the Bonnie striped lining in the Kisslock and interior, and the tiny metal Coach tag.. Only needed a bit of Leather CPR on the handles and alive the zipper.


----------



## Flushpuppy

Flushpuppy said:


> My new baby. In amazing shape, looks brand new. Has the Bonnie striped lining in the Kisslock and interior, and the tiny metal Coach tag.. Only needed a bit of Leather CPR on the handles and alive the zipper.



One more.


----------



## Jaidybug

Uthra11 said:


> Oh god!!!! It looks gorgeous! Congratulations! How much was it?



Thank you! It was $264.24 plus tax



quinna said:


> Oh my gosh. This one has been at the top of my absolutely must have list, but I was too cheap to buy it fp. I need to find one. Now. Congrats!!




Thanks, I hope you find one too&#128522;


----------



## GA Peach

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803


SCORE!  Congratulations J!


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> Funny, I felt the same way about this bag.  I have it in mauve (a lavender color) & decided to keep it



The mauve is so pretty. Went back and forth about it and by the time I made up my mind it was gone.  I was very glad to get the cognac. I really wish this bag had been made in more colors.


----------



## Coconut lover

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803



Nice! I've asked about this bag in either color a few times at my local outlets and no one has seen any.  Love it


----------



## ZSP

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803



No way!  What a find.  I love it.


----------



## pbnjam

Riezky said:


> The "I went nuts at the outlet and will probably regret this tomorrow" haul. Page in black and saddle, olive Brooklyn, black turnlock mini Borough, and black glove/suede Borough.
> 
> View attachment 2885814


 Wowzers! I would go nuts too if I saw all those. 


Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803


 Gorgeous! One of my favorites!


----------



## pbnjam

Flushpuppy said:


> One more.


 Looks pristine! Leather looks amazing!


----------



## gr8onteej

Something I totally forgot I owned.  It's from 2004 and it was $24.


----------



## OllieO

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803




Great bag!  Love it!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

carterazo said:


> Got this months ago, but finally unwrapped her today.  I considered returning several times, but her beauty always held me back.  I don't have use for a brown bag very often, but I lover her and will enjoy her each time I carry her.  (real color is a lot warmer irl than it seems in this pic.)
> 
> N/S legacy leather satchel in cognac
> View attachment 2885766
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was also a good time to show my goes-with-everything wallet and a coordinating slg in marine gathered leather.  I just transfer them from purse to purse and they always look good any color bag.
> View attachment 2885767
> 
> 
> Lastly, a group shot.
> View attachment 2885768
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Twins on the N/S satchel. She is one of my absolute favorites. Congrats!!


----------



## Jaidybug

GA Peach said:


> SCORE!  Congratulations J!



Thanks G!&#9786;&#65039;



Coconut lover said:


> Nice! I've asked about this bag in either color a few times at my local outlets and no one has seen any.  Love it



Thank you! I hope you find one too&#128522;



pbnjam said:


> Wowzers! I would go nuts too if I saw all those.
> 
> Gorgeous! One of my favorites!



Thanks!



OllieO said:


> Great bag!  Love it!



Thanks so much O!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## gr8onteej

Something I totally forgot I owned.  It's from 2004 and it was $24.
View attachment 2886318


----------



## Flushpuppy

pbnjam said:


> Looks pristine! Leather looks amazing!


It really is. The zipper is the only thing that looks old!


----------



## Trudysmom

gr8onteej said:


> Something I totally forgot I owned.  It's from 2004 and it was $24.
> View attachment 2886318


That is beautiful.


----------



## gr8onteej

Trudysmom said:


> That is beautiful.




Thank you.


----------



## pursecharm

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803




Glad to hear from you and that you found that great B!


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> Something I totally forgot I owned.  It's from 2004 and it was $24.
> View attachment 2886318


That's adorable! I've seen cell phone holders like this but never a bookmark. The cell phone holders are such a weird size and shape I can't think of a way to use them but I'm tempted when I see some of the designs on ebay.


----------



## zaara10

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803



No way!!! Nice!


----------



## Foz

My 2 most recent purchase , didn't realize until soon that how good were Carlyle . Lucky for me it wasn't too late . Found olive Carlyle in clearance and love carrying large ranger so got the red currant also. And at the end all of my loves , from outlets. Thanks for letting me share,


----------



## Foz

Here is the group shot


----------



## ZSP

Foz said:


> My 2 most recent purchase , didn't realize until soon that how good were Carlyle . Lucky for me it wasn't too late . Found olive Carlyle in clearance and love carrying large ranger so got the red currant also. And at the end all of my loves , from outlets. Thanks for letting me share,



Beautiful, beautiful bags.  I want the small Ranger in red currant but my outlet has only had the larger one.  Your Carlyle is gorgeous too.  I did get the mini duffle in the olive/grey...plus grommets.  lol  I guess I need to do my own mini-reveal.


----------



## Foz

ZSP said:


> Beautiful, beautiful bags.  I want the small Ranger in red currant but my outlet has only had the larger one.  Your Carlyle is gorgeous too.  I did get the mini duffle in the olive/grey...plus grommets.  lol  I guess I need to do my own mini-reveal.



Thank you, please do the reveal. I love looking at bags. Lol. 
I did return mini duffle because It was small for me. I carry lots of stuff for my 4 yrs . Small cars , snacks, play dough can. &#9786;&#65039;. I was thinking should I wait for red currant ranger to go on clearance ! I am already using the black one ! But what if....


----------



## Riezky

Foz said:


> Here is the group shot




I was admiring the red currant Ranger at the outlet, really just love the color. Great collection, and twins on the Smythe!


----------



## carterazo

iNeedCoffee said:


> Twins on the N/S satchel. She is one of my absolute favorites. Congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Foz said:


> Here is the group shot



Awesome haul!  love the red one.  Congrats!


----------



## Foz

Thanks, smythe is beautiful bag


----------



## Foz

carterazo said:


> Awesome haul!  love the red one.  Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## fdfriedrich

gr8onteej said:


> Something I totally forgot I owned.  It's from 2004 and it was $24.
> View attachment 2886318



Love!! I've never seen that before. I have a pool blue butterfly fob to match it. *swoon*


----------



## Jaidybug

pursecharm said:


> Glad to hear from you and that you found that great B!



Aw, thanks!&#128522;



zaara10 said:


> No way!!! Nice!




Thank you&#128512;


----------



## Jaidybug

Foz said:


> Here is the group shot




Awesome haul! I love the Carlyles! Congrats


----------



## SBgirl

Jaidybug, I just tried to buy the grommet borough and my sa said it's only available in Canada, you lucky girl!


----------



## GA Peach

SBgirl said:


> Jaidybug, I just tried to buy the grommet borough and my sa said it's only available in Canada, you lucky girl!


The Tan Grommet B's are in the US because someone reported in the Eagan, MN thread....maybe not the Black?  I haven't heard about the Black yet.


----------



## DB4me

Jaidybug said:


> From the outlet today, in clearance!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885803




You lucky girl!  I wanted one of those so badly and when I was ready to order, they were gone from the website. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SBgirl

GA Peach said:


> The Tan Grommet B's are in the US because someone reported in the Eagan, MN thread....maybe not the Black?  I haven't heard about the Black yet.



Thanks GA Peach. I probably gave a bad style #... I thought I said 32339 and she said it's avail in olive and  tan(?) in Canada. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## vangiepuff

Went to the outlet, there were lots of goodies from full price but i was good and bought only one thing. There was also a little drama when some chinese tourist couple tried to buy what looked like the whole store, the manager flat out told them they weren't allowed to buy anything. So the woman had to run and get her friend/relative to purchase the bags for her. It was interesting. I've never seen that before.


----------



## vangiepuff

&#128150;


----------



## GA Peach

SBgirl said:


> Thanks GA Peach. I probably gave a bad style #... I thought I said 32339 and she said it's avail in olive and  tan(?) in Canada. I'll try again tomorrow.


That style number looks like the correct one.  Remember when you're dealing with deletes, put an "F" in front of the style number when you ask them to check their database.  So it would be F32339.  Good luck!


----------



## SBgirl

lurkernomore said:


> sure! and thanks - #32296



Thank you so very much for that #!  I'm happy to announce we have matching purses.  Cheers!


----------



## pbnjam

vangiepuff said:


> &#128150;


 Wow that's a lot of savings! Congrats on your beautiful page!


----------



## vangiepuff

pbnjam said:


> Wow that's a lot of savings! Congrats on your beautiful page!



Thank you!!


----------



## Foz

vangiepuff said:


> Went to the outlet, there were lots of goodies from full price but i was good and bought only one thing. There was also a little drama when some chinese tourist couple tried to buy what looked like the whole store, the manager flat out told them they weren't allowed to buy anything. So the woman had to run and get her friend/relative to purchase the bags for her. It was interesting. I've never seen that before.



Beautiful , I saw this one at outlets . Congrats


----------



## Foz

Jaidybug said:


> Awesome haul! I love the Carlyles! Congrats



Thank you, I wonder how the carlyles are holding up. The leather seems very thin compare to rangers.


----------



## vangiepuff

Foz said:


> Beautiful , I saw this one at outlets . Congrats



Thank you &#128524;


----------



## ladyet

Riezky said:


> The "I went nuts at the outlet and will probably regret this tomorrow" haul. Page in black and saddle, olive Brooklyn, black turnlock mini Borough, and black glove/suede Borough.
> 
> View attachment 2885814



So jealous, especially of those Pages!


----------



## Coconut lover

Foz said:


> Thank you, I wonder how the carlyles are holding up. The leather seems very thin compare to rangers.



Me too! Great price but I'm not sure about the leather.  Got a black one last week, but in many of the pics on eBay the leather looks all wrinkled.  I'm thinking she is going back


----------



## tannedsilk

vangiepuff said:


> &#128150;



Beautiful, congrats.  

Is this a large size? I thought the retail on this was 495 not 895.


----------



## sthrncin

Just got this gorgeous cognac east west duffle. I love it, have been searching for one of these. Also picked up a leather iPad bag that holds all my iPad gadgets.


----------



## pbnjam

sthrncin said:


> Just got this gorgeous cognac east west duffle. I love it, have been searching for one of these. Also picked up a leather iPad bag that holds all my iPad gadgets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887371
> View attachment 2887372


 
If you have an ipad air 2,  it can fit in the e/w duffle too as long as your ipad case isn't too bulky. Anyway I love my e/w duffle. Congrats! Cool looking ipad bag as well!


----------



## vangiepuff

tannedsilk said:


> Beautiful, congrats.
> 
> Is this a large size? I thought the retail on this was 495 not 895.



Thanks&#128525;

Its regular size. I think the purse you're referring to is the page without the jewels which is 495. I actually would never spend close to 1k for a coach bag. Too expensive.


----------



## tannedsilk

vangiepuff said:


> Thanks&#128525;
> 
> Its regular size. I think the purse you're referring to is the page without the jewels which is 495. I actually would never spend close to 1k for a coach bag. Too expensive.



OIC, it's beautiful.  Enjoy


----------



## Jaidybug

SBgirl said:


> Jaidybug, I just tried to buy the grommet borough and my sa said it's only available in Canada, you lucky girl!



Thanks! This was the only Black my outlet got in so far, and one Tan was there too that was on hold for another customer. I know some Tan are showing up in the US, probably Black will too. Canada did get both colours, and some of the Canadian outlets have them but those ones won't do charge sends unfortunately. 



DB4me said:


> You lucky girl!  I wanted one of those so badly and when I was ready to order, they were gone from the website. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks! I hope you can get one from an outlet too&#128512;



GA Peach said:


> The Tan Grommet B's are in the US because someone reported in the Eagan, MN thread....maybe not the Black?  I haven't heard about the Black yet.




I haven't heard about the Black yet either, hopefully they show up there soon. &#128512;


----------



## Iamminda

sthrncin said:


> Just got this gorgeous cognac east west duffle. I love it, have been searching for one of these. Also picked up a leather iPad bag that holds all my iPad gadgets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887371
> View attachment 2887372


Very nice!  The E/W duffle is a purse I wish they would have kept around for longer.


----------



## sthrncin

pbnjam said:


> If you have an ipad air 2,  it can fit in the e/w duffle too as long as your ipad case isn't too bulky. Anyway I love my e/w duffle. Congrats! Cool looking ipad bag as well!




Thanks!! I carry so many things with my iPad like the apple keyboard and a stand and etc., so my purse got bulky lol.


----------



## sthrncin

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!  The E/W duffle is a purse I wish they would have kept around for longer.




Thank you! I have looked for one for awhile in this color.


----------



## lurkernomore

SBgirl said:


> Thank you so very much for that #!  I'm happy to announce we have matching purses.  Cheers!



Congrats! Glad to enable. I still can't carry mine because of all of this crappy New England weather, but I can assure you she has been fondled


----------



## gr8onteej

GA Peach said:


> The Tan Grommet B's are in the US because someone reported in the Eagan, MN thread....maybe not the Black?  I haven't heard about the Black yet.




I had a tan grommet soft borough in my hand this morning at the Woodbury Commons outlet until I decided that it wasn't love.  So it is in the US.  It is a really nice bag and it was 50/40, so with tax it would have been ~$245.


----------



## SBgirl

gr8onteej said:


> I had a tan grommet soft borough in my hand this morning at the Woodbury Commons outlet until I decided that it wasn't love.  So it is in the US.  It is a really nice bag and it was 50/40, so with tax it would have been ~$245.



I'm going to try again to get a charge-send at my local store. Thanks for your excellent reporting!


----------



## gr8onteej

SBgirl said:


> I'm going to try again to get a charge-send at my local store. Thanks for your excellent reporting!




You're welcome.  All I can tell you about that one was, the SA had it on her arm after I put it back in the shelf.
Good luck I hope find the bag.


----------



## charleston-mom

Bought the chalk swagger today in the smaller size. I haven't gotten a coach since my whiskey colored XL Kristin hobo. But this is a cute bag. Pics later when I get home!

It actually reminds me a little of several of my Reed Krakoffs. I'm SO sad Neimans isn't carrying them anymore!  But this is a darn cute bag.


----------



## ildera5

My only Baseman piece .


----------



## bigal

ildera5 said:


> My only Baseman piece .



Oh,  I love this!


----------



## happibug

charleston-mom said:


> Bought the chalk swagger today in the smaller size. I haven't gotten a coach since my whiskey colored XL Kristin hobo. But this is a cute bag. Pics later when I get home!
> 
> It actually reminds me a little of several of my Reed Krakoffs. I'm SO sad Neimans isn't carrying them anymore!  But this is a darn cute bag.



Looking forward to seeing it, and congrats! I love the swagger in Chalk. 



ildera5 said:


> My only Baseman piece .



Beautiful, congrats! I love the artwork on this! I need to go see it in the store!


----------



## farris2

charleston-mom said:


> Bought the chalk swagger today in the smaller size. I haven't gotten a coach since my whiskey colored XL Kristin hobo. But this is a cute bag. Pics later when I get home!
> 
> It actually reminds me a little of several of my Reed Krakoffs. I'm SO sad Neimans isn't carrying them anymore!  But this is a darn cute bag.



Congrats! It is a lovely bag.


----------



## CoachCruiser

vangiepuff said:


> Went to the outlet, there were lots of goodies from full price but i was good and bought only one thing. There was also a little drama when some chinese tourist couple tried to buy what looked like the whole store, the manager flat out told them they weren't allowed to buy anything. So the woman had to run and get her friend/relative to purchase the bags for her. It was interesting. I've never seen that before.


Wow, I love this one!!! Congrats!


----------



## farris2

Has anyone seen any Dakotahs at the outlets?


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Teal Borough.    So happy to finally get a Borough!


----------



## carinas

ildera5 said:


> My only Baseman piece .



Congrats! This one is lovely! Have to check it out.



Pink Bon Bon said:


> Teal Borough.    So happy to finally get a Borough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888907



Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## ildera5

bigal said:


> Oh,  I love this!


 


happibug said:


> Beautiful, congrats! I love the artwork on this! I need to go see it in the store!


 


carinas said:


> Congrats! This one is lovely! Have to check it out.




Thanks, guys .  It wasn't in-store here in Canada but maybe you guys will have it in the U.S.


----------



## gr8onteej

farris2 said:


> Has anyone seen any Dakotahs at the outlets?



I haven't but I'm looking.


----------



## charleston-mom

farris2 said:


> Congrats! It is a lovely bag.




Coach is doing something REALLY right here!  Quality on this bag is right up there with my Reed Krakoff!  I'm proud to carry this darling little bag!

http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...oads/A93D534A-C08A-40E3-BB01-43CD5659D84D.jpg


----------



## carinas

charleston-mom said:


> Coach is doing something REALLY right here!  Quality on this bag is right up there with my Reed Krakoff!  I'm proud to carry this darling little bag!
> 
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...oads/A93D534A-C08A-40E3-BB01-43CD5659D84D.jpg



Congrats! It sure is darling.


----------



## vangiepuff

CoachCruiser said:


> Wow, I love this one!!! Congrats!


Thanks!!


----------



## simplyparticula

sthrncin said:


> Just got this gorgeous cognac east west duffle. I love it, have been searching for one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Gorgeous - that exact bag has been in my ebay search list since I learned about it. Same with the Bleecker E/W Sullivan in pebbled, which is about the same size. Darn those Internet exclusives!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Congrats! It's beautiful![/QUOTE]


Thank you!


----------



## vangiepuff

CoachCruiser said:


> Wow, I love this one!!! Congrats!



Thanks&#128522;


----------



## vangiepuff

vangiepuff said:


> Thanks&#128522;



Lol sorry i guess i replied already lol


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just got this bag in the mail today and am beyond excited. I saw it in the store a few weeks ago and I always flip for anything neon. I wasn't willing to pay full price for such a seasonal color but my mom works at a retailer in hawaii and was able to get it for me at a discounted price. It's been a long time since I bought a coach bag but I'm really excited to rock this one once it warms up.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just got this bag in the mail today and am beyond excited. I saw it in the store a few weeks ago and I always flip for anything neon. I wasn't willing to pay full price for such a seasonal color but my mom works at a retailer in hawaii and was able to get it for me at a discounted price. It's been a long time since I bought a coach bag but I'm really excited to rock this one once it warms up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893968


PEBBLY neon?! Lurvvvv!


----------



## abwd

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just got this bag in the mail today and am beyond excited. I saw it in the store a few weeks ago and I always flip for anything neon. I wasn't willing to pay full price for such a seasonal color but my mom works at a retailer in hawaii and was able to get it for me at a discounted price. It's been a long time since I bought a coach bag but I'm really excited to rock this one once it warms up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893968




Very pretty!  Congrats on getting it for a good price!


----------



## abwd

charleston-mom said:


> Coach is doing something REALLY right here!  Quality on this bag is right up there with my Reed Krakoff!  I'm proud to carry this darling little bag!
> 
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...oads/A93D534A-C08A-40E3-BB01-43CD5659D84D.jpg




Beautiful!  I love this colorblock combo!


----------



## abwd

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Teal Borough.    So happy to finally get a Borough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888907




Classy and elegant!  The Borough STILL makes my heart skip a beat!!


----------



## abwd

ildera5 said:


> My only Baseman piece .




Cute!!! That is a fun scarf!


----------



## abwd

sthrncin said:


> Just got this gorgeous cognac east west duffle. I love it, have been searching for one of these. Also picked up a leather iPad bag that holds all my iPad gadgets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887371
> View attachment 2887372




Gorgeous colors!!  Love the leather iPad bag.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just got this bag in the mail today and am beyond excited. I saw it in the store a few weeks ago and I always flip for anything neon. I wasn't willing to pay full price for such a seasonal color but my mom works at a retailer in hawaii and was able to get it for me at a discounted price. It's been a long time since I bought a coach bag but I'm really excited to rock this one once it warms up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893968




I have this same bag and I love it! Congrats!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Hey ladies! Wanted to share my latest score - the Bleecker black grommet large duffle! I've been on the hunt for this bag and I was so thrilled to find one in phenomenal condition on Ebay. She was a steal at $89!!


----------



## gr8onteej

Picked these up for my niece and nephew.  Their names start with C.


----------



## Jaidybug

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to share my latest score - the Bleecker black grommet large duffle! I've been on the hunt for this bag and I was so thrilled to find one in phenomenal condition on Ebay. She was a steal at $89!!
> 
> View attachment 2895371




Wow! Amazing price! Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Picked these up for my niece and nephew.  Their names start with C.
> View attachment 2895375




So cute!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Jaidybug said:


> Wow! Amazing price! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.



Congrats, it's lovely! Bag twins.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.


Very pretty color!  Wish they make this in the large size.


----------



## pursecharm

whateve said:


> I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.




I love how easy they are to wear, too. I wore it all around the store but don't have one yet.


----------



## zaara10

whateve said:


> I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.




Love this! I hope to score one at my outlet too!


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.



Twins!  I picked this one up at the outlet about 3 weeks ago but haven't carried it yet.  I almost feel it's too small for me (I'm 5'3", 130'ish) but it's so darn cute I'm going to make it work.  lol


----------



## ZSP

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to share my latest score - the Bleecker black grommet large duffle! I've been on the hunt for this bag and I was so thrilled to find one in phenomenal condition on Ebay. She was a steal at $89!!
> 
> View attachment 2895371



Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Teal Borough.    So happy to finally get a Borough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888907


 
Twins! Congrats!
She's is one of the most gorgeous bags I've seen!


----------



## MaryBel

Got these at the outlet today. I went only to get the floral accessories but had to get the rest. 


The teal tote, pony scarf and the black and ocelot wallets were all clearance.


----------



## MaryBel

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to share my latest score - the Bleecker black grommet large duffle! I've been on the hunt for this bag and I was so thrilled to find one in phenomenal condition on Ebay. She was a steal at $89!!
> 
> View attachment 2895371




Awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## Foz

MaryBel said:


> Got these at the outlet today. I went only to get the floral accessories but had to get the rest.
> 
> 
> The teal tote, pony scarf and the black and ocelot wallets were all clearance.



Very nice collection u have . I love the florals.


----------



## Esquared72

Gift from DH for Valentines Day from the outlet...Christie Carryall in cross-grain leather in Midnight. Love it!


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Gift from DH for Valentines Day from the outlet...Christie Carryall in cross-grain leather in Midnight. Love it!


This looks like a very nice, professional bag. Congrats on a gorgeous gift!


MaryBel said:


> Got these at the outlet today. I went only to get the floral accessories but had to get the rest.
> 
> 
> The teal tote, pony scarf and the black and ocelot wallets were all clearance.



Love all your goodies, especially all those floral prints! Congrats.


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.


Awesome find. I love my black one.


----------



## stanzko1




----------



## GA Peach

Two Coach Scores!  DH's Boys High School Basketball Team won their Regional Championship game.  On the way to the game, I scored this Large Camel B for 50/20% off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Gift from DH for Valentines Day from the outlet...Christie Carryall in cross-grain leather in Midnight. Love it!


Nice classy bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

GA Peach said:


> Two Coach Scores!  DH's Boys High School Basketball Team won their Regional Championship game.  On the way to the game, I scored this Large Camel B for 50/20% off.


Double congrats on two winners!


----------



## BeachBagGal

stanzko1 said:


> View attachment 2896962


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.


Love this little duffle!!


----------



## MaryBel

Foz said:


> Very nice collection u have . I love the florals.


 
Thank you Foz!
This florals print is just lovely!


----------



## MaryBel

eehlers said:


> Gift from DH for Valentines Day from the outlet...Christie Carryall in cross-grain leather in Midnight. Love it!




Awesome gift! Your DH did good. He picked a gorgeous color. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

pbnjam said:


> Love all your goodies, especially all those floral prints! Congrats.


 

thanks pb!


----------



## MaryBel

stanzko1 said:


> View attachment 2896962


----------



## MaryBel

GA Peach said:


> Two Coach Scores!  DH's Boys High School Basketball Team won their Regional Championship game.  On the way to the game, I scored this Large Camel B for 50/20% off.




Awesome double score, although I like the bag more! Congrats!


----------



## CCC4

stanzko1 said:


> View attachment 2896962


----------



## CCC4

GA Peach said:


> Two Coach Scores!  DH's Boys High School Basketball Team won their Regional Championship game.  On the way to the game, I scored this Large Camel B for 50/20% off.


Way to multitask!  Congrats to both of you!


----------



## GA Peach

BeachBagGal said:


> Double congrats on two winners!


 


MaryBel said:


> Awesome double score, although I like the bag more! Congrats!


 


CCC4 said:


> Way to multitask!  Congrats to both of you!


 
Thanks Ladies!  Yeah, I like the bag more, too, but I was happy for their win since I wanted our Valentine's Day to end on a good note.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty color!  Wish they make this in the large size.





pursecharm said:


> I love how easy they are to wear, too. I wore it all around the store but don't have one yet.





zaara10 said:


> Love this! I hope to score one at my outlet too!





ZSP said:


> Twins!  I picked this one up at the outlet about 3 weeks ago but haven't carried it yet.  I almost feel it's too small for me (I'm 5'3", 130'ish) but it's so darn cute I'm going to make it work.  lol





pbnjam said:


> Awesome find. I love my black one.





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this little duffle!!


Thank you! I posted pictures in the "What's in your Coach bag?" thread.


----------



## Jaidybug

GA Peach said:


> Two Coach Scores!  DH's Boys High School Basketball Team won their Regional Championship game.  On the way to the game, I scored this Large Camel B for 50/20% off.




Great scores, pretty B! Congrats!


----------



## happibug

I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:


----------



## Jaidybug

whateve said:


> I got this adorable mini duffle at the outlet today.



Love the colour, congrats!



MaryBel said:


> Got these at the outlet today. I went only to get the floral accessories but had to get the rest.
> 
> 
> The teal tote, pony scarf and the black and ocelot wallets were all clearance.




Great haul! Love the floral print, congrats!


eehlers said:


> Gift from DH for Valentines Day from the outlet...Christie Carryall in cross-grain leather in Midnight. Love it!



So pretty, congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:
> View attachment 2897429
> 
> View attachment 2897430




Ooh, gorgeous bags! Love the black on black, congrats!


----------



## happibug

Jaidybug said:


> Ooh, gorgeous bags! Love the black on black, congrats!


Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:
> View attachment 2897429
> 
> View attachment 2897430


Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ZSP

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:
> View attachment 2897429
> 
> View attachment 2897430





whateve said:


> Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!



I'll say!  Love the patchwork floral.  Its so different.


----------



## pbnjam

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:
> View attachment 2897429
> 
> View attachment 2897430


 Wow congrats! Love them both. I think I have my heart set on the black on black. I like that size more. But the patchwork is pretty cool too.


----------



## pbnjam

stanzko1 said:


> View attachment 2896962


----------



## pbnjam

I went to Macy's today to see if there is a presale going on. However, I was told there wasn't. But I found this Rhyder 24 in saddle/ neon pink and wallet on sale. I wish they made this in the medium size but I think this is really cute too. It's


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> I went to Macy's today to see if there is a presale going on. However, I was told there wasn't. But I found this Rhyder 24 in saddle/ neon pink and wallet on sale. I wish they made this in the medium size but I think this is really cute too. It's
> View attachment 2897517


Very cute!  Love the neon pink with the saddle color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:
> View attachment 2897429
> 
> View attachment 2897430


Love your new bags!!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> I went to Macy's today to see if there is a presale going on. However, I was told there wasn't. But I found this Rhyder 24 in saddle/ neon pink and wallet on sale. I wish they made this in the medium size but I think this is really cute too. It's
> View attachment 2897517


Fun colors!!!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Can someone please give the style number and price of the patchwork swagger??


----------



## farris2

ladylightkeeper said:


> Can someone please give the style number and price of the patchwork swagger??



Not sure of the price but the style number is 34542


----------



## happibug

whateve said:


> Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!





ZSP said:


> I'll say!  Love the patchwork floral.  Its so different.





pbnjam said:


> Wow congrats! Love them both. I think I have my heart set on the black on black. I like that size more. But the patchwork is pretty cool too.





BeachBagGal said:


> Love your new bags!!!! Very nice!!!



Thank you all so much! I agree, pbnjam --- I've had my heart set on the black on black for a while, and had decided to get it --- I didn't fall in love with the floral until tpfer's posted pics in the clubhouse! Then I was in trouble and had to get both! 



pbnjam said:


> I went to Macy's today to see if there is a presale going on. However, I was told there wasn't. But I found this Rhyder 24 in saddle/ neon pink and wallet on sale. I wish they made this in the medium size but I think this is really cute too. It's
> View attachment 2897517


Congrats on those! They both look great, I love the pop of color!


----------



## happibug

ladylightkeeper said:


> Can someone please give the style number and price of the patchwork swagger??


And the price is $550.


----------



## Caspin22

Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.
> 
> View attachment 2897604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897607


Very nice - like that color!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Very cute!  Love the neon pink with the saddle color.


 


BeachBagGal said:


> Fun colors!!!


 
Thank you Iamminda & Beachbaggal. I'm excited to finally get a Rhyder.


----------



## pbnjam

happibug said:


> Thank you all so much! I agree, pbnjam --- I've had my heart set on the black on black for a while, and had decided to get it --- I didn't fall in love with the floral until tpfer's posted pics in the clubhouse! Then I was in trouble and had to get both!
> 
> 
> Congrats on those! They both look great, I love the pop of color!


 Thanks Happibug! 


Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.
> 
> View attachment 2897604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897607


 O this looks very spacious. Is the strap a good length? Did you see it in other colors? Congrats on a lovely bag!


----------



## GA Peach

Jaidybug said:


> Great scores, pretty B! Congrats!


 
Thanks, J!



pbnjam said:


> Double the happiness! Congrats on the win and great deal!


 
Thank you!


----------



## coachie mama

Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.



that is gorgeous! love the combination of the gunmetal and leather.


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.
> 
> View attachment 2897604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897607




This looks like a great bag for you. So it's a dark blue color?


----------



## DB4me

Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much.




Love that satchel.  Whats a MFF?


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.
> 
> View attachment 2897604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897607


I saw this at outlet. Great quality and super looking bag. Congrats ! Love the color too !


----------



## letstalkbags

Large hair calf borough 32361


----------



## XOverdose

Got these lil cuties for Valentine's Day














Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.
> 
> View attachment 2897604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897607



Really like the color of this, and the name of the color too!


----------



## whateve

DB4me said:


> Love that satchel.  Whats a MFF?


MFF means made for factory.


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.
> 
> View attachment 2897604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897607


I love the color! I've been waiting for my outlet to get the Rhyder shaped satchels in this leather.


----------



## mrop

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:
> View attachment 2897429
> 
> View attachment 2897430




Love!!!! Both are so gorgeous! Are they the same size or is the floral smaller?


----------



## Foz

letstalkbags said:


> Large hair calf borough 32361



Beautiful, congrats


----------



## mrop

Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.
> 
> View attachment 2897604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897607




Wow! Lovely! Can you wear this cross body? Any mod shots? And how much was it? I don't have an outlet near by so I'll have to wait for FOS.  is the leather nice?


----------



## ecj*waxy

letstalkbags said:


> Large hair calf borough 32361


Beautiful!!!  I love this bag!  Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

XOverdose said:


> Got these lil cuties for Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the color of this, and the name of the color too!



How fun! i got the wristlet a bit ago... such a cute pattern.


----------



## HesitantShopper

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:
> View attachment 2897429
> 
> View attachment 2897430



The floral is really nice, so different!


----------



## HesitantShopper

GA Peach said:


> Two Coach Scores!  DH's Boys High School Basketball Team won their Regional Championship game.  On the way to the game, I scored this Large Camel B for 50/20% off.



A win-win!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Got these at the outlet today. I went only to get the floral accessories but had to get the rest.
> 
> 
> The teal tote, pony scarf and the black and ocelot wallets were all clearance.



Love the floral collection!



eehlers said:


> Gift from DH for Valentines Day from the outlet...Christie Carryall in cross-grain leather in Midnight. Love it!



Very nice!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:



So pretty!



letstalkbags said:


> Large hair calf borough 32361



Love it!


----------



## yellowbernie

Canderson22 said:


> Been a long time since I've loved a MFF bag this much. Here's my new Mickie Satchel in Gunmetal/Pearlized Denim.  I'd say she's somewhere between small and large Sophia size.
> 
> View attachment 2897604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897607


That is so cute, questions...How big is it, do the double handles fit over shoulder and how much was it..  Thanks


----------



## Caspin22

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice - like that color!



Thank you!



pbnjam said:


> O this looks very spacious. Is the strap a good length? Did you see it in other colors? Congrats on a lovely bag!



It comes in an orangey red (similar to Legacy Carnelian), a soft semi-metallic gold, Chalk, and there's more colors coming.  There's also a very large tote version.



coachie mama said:


> that is gorgeous! love the combination of the gunmetal and leather.



Me tooooooooo!



pursecharm said:


> This looks like a great bag for you. So it's a dark blue color?



Yeah, but not quite navy.  Denim is a good name for it.



letstalkbags said:


> I saw this at outlet. Great quality and super looking bag. Congrats ! Love the color too !



I agree, the leather is yummy, and the quality is great.  Feels like Rhyder to me.  I love the pocket on the front.  If they keep making MFF like this the lines will definitely blur between FP and MFF.


----------



## Caspin22

mrop said:


> Wow! Lovely! Can you wear this cross body? Any mod shots? And how much was it? I don't have an outlet near by so I'll have to wait for FOS.  is the leather nice?



Yes, definitely can wear crossbody - the long strap is quite long, and adjustable.  The outlet was doing 20/50 on this line over the weekend so I paid $180 before tax.  The price on the tag is $450, so with just 50% off it would be $225.



yellowbernie said:


> That is so cute, questions...How big is it, do the double handles fit over shoulder and how much was it..  Thanks



It's 15" x 10" x 5", so a little bigger than a small Sophia, and more square than round.  I paid $180 with 20/50 at the outlet.  The short handles do not fit over the shoulder.


----------



## Nymeria1

happibug said:


> I was excited to pick up my two Swaggers today! The black on black carryall, and the patchwork floral:
> View attachment 2897429
> 
> View attachment 2897430



Two Gorgeous bags!  Love them both!  I want to get a Swagger, but need to decide on which one.  Oh, the choices!!


----------



## amvaldez18

Snagged these two beauties at the outlet yesterday!  I got a great deal with the 50/30 they were doing instore along with the 25% off $250 mailer I had. Pebbled Leather Kelsey Satchel ($97) and Pebbled Leather Double Accordain Zip Wallet ($68) both in Shadow Rose. I am loving the color. I almost bought the small Kelsey on the last FOS in the same color but decided not to because it looked more like a baby pink. It's so much prettier IRL. I can't wait for spring to arrive so I can show them off!


----------



## BeachBagGal

amvaldez18 said:


> Snagged these two beauties at the outlet yesterday!  I got a great deal with the 50/30 they were doing instore along with the 25% off $250 mailer I had. Pebbled Leather Kelsey ($97) and Pebbled Leather Double Accordain Zip Wallet ($68) both in Shadow Rose. I am loving the color. I almost bought the small Kelsey on the last FOS in the same color but decided not to because it looked more like a baby pink. It's so much prettier IRL. I can't wait for spring to arrive so I can show them off!


Such a pretty, feminine color!


----------



## Iamminda

amvaldez18 said:


> Snagged these two beauties at the outlet yesterday!  I got a great deal with the 50/30 they were doing instore along with the 25% off $250 mailer I had. Pebbled Leather Kelsey ($97) and Pebbled Leather Double Accordain Zip Wallet ($68) both in Shadow Rose. I am loving the color. I almost bought the small Kelsey on the last FOS in the same color but decided not to because it looked more like a baby pink. It's so much prettier IRL. I can't wait for spring to arrive so I can show them off!


This color is so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## amvaldez18

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty, feminine color!



Thank you!


----------



## CCC4

amvaldez18 said:


> Snagged these two beauties at the outlet yesterday!  I got a great deal with the 50/30 they were doing instore along with the 25% off $250 mailer I had. Pebbled Leather Kelsey Satchel ($97) and Pebbled Leather Double Accordain Zip Wallet ($68) both in Shadow Rose. I am loving the color. I almost bought the small Kelsey on the last FOS in the same color but decided not to because it looked more like a baby pink. It's so much prettier IRL. I can't wait for spring to arrive so I can show them off!


Super cute!


----------



## happibug

XOverdose said:


> Got these lil cuties for Valentine's Day


Those are adorable! I love the print! 



mrop said:


> Love!!!! Both are so gorgeous! Are they the same size or is the floral smaller?


Thank you so much! Yes, the floral is a little smaller --- but much  large than the mini (swagger 20) which is quite small. The floral is  still a good size, I think! It's called the "swagger 27" (which means  centimeters, I think) online.



HesitantShopper said:


> The floral is really nice, so different!





TahoeAndStitch said:


> So pretty!
> Love it!


Thank you both, so much! 




amvaldez18 said:


> Snagged these two beauties at the outlet yesterday!  I got a great deal with the 50/30 they were doing instore along with the 25% off $250 mailer I had. Pebbled Leather Kelsey Satchel ($97) and Pebbled Leather Double Accordain Zip Wallet ($68) both in Shadow Rose. I am loving the color. I almost bought the small Kelsey on the last FOS in the same color but decided not to because it looked more like a baby pink. It's so much prettier IRL. I can't wait for spring to arrive so I can show them off!


Beautiful! I love that color of pink!


----------



## mrop

happibug said:


> Those are adorable! I love the print!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes, the floral is a little smaller --- but much  large than the mini (swagger 20) which is quite small. The floral is  still a good size, I think! It's called the "swagger 27" (which means  centimeters, I think) online.
> 
> 
> Thank you both, so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I love that color of pink!




Awesome! I've yet to see a Swagger IRL so I really hope my store has the floral ones when I get there next week! Someone mentioned an all blue floral which sounds promising!!! I'd love to see it! But yours is so great year round and I think the size sounds perfect. The mini looks TEENSY TINY online!


----------



## CoachCruiser

letstalkbags said:


> Large hair calf borough 32361


Oh, so that's how you shorten the strap! Great idea. Thanks!  

I had to bring mine out yesterday for the first time and wore it comfortably crossbody or over-the-shoulder...Can I ask -- since this is a larger borough, how do you find the comfort level with the shoulder strap length you show in your picture? I'm curious.

Thanks again for the idea!


----------



## DivaNC

amvaldez18 said:


> Snagged these two beauties at the outlet yesterday!  I got a great deal with the 50/30 they were doing instore along with the 25% off $250 mailer I had. Pebbled Leather Kelsey Satchel ($97) and Pebbled Leather Double Accordain Zip Wallet ($68) both in Shadow Rose. I am loving the color. I almost bought the small Kelsey on the last FOS in the same color but decided not to because it looked more like a baby pink. It's so much prettier IRL. I can't wait for spring to arrive so I can show them off!




Love this color...I regret not getting this wallet when it was on the FOS, hopefully it'll show up again or I might have to trek to the outlet store.  Congrats on your lovely purchases!


----------



## Foz

My order from FOS arrived today. Umbrella and gloves are going back. Gloves are too big for my hand. Ring is so adorable with turnlock.


----------



## gr8onteej

FOS order delivered.  Here are the little things bracelet, necklace and tri-color key chain.


----------



## gr8onteej

There's more


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Jaidybug

Great haul! Love the floral pattern, congrats!


----------



## gr8onteej

Jaidybug said:


> Great haul! Love the floral pattern, congrats!




Thanks JB! Now comes the hard part, deciding what stays &#128515; and what goes back &#128547;.


----------



## missmandymarie

Picked up a Phoebe and a bag charm at the outlet today! This is my second Phoebe, such a great bag!


----------



## happibug

I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!


----------



## quinna

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989



Stunning!! Awesome score!


----------



## zaara10

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989




Oh wow, gorgeous! What a lucky find!


----------



## pursecharm

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989




I'm really liking the mini studs!


----------



## ZSP

Wow...it's a stunner!


----------



## Iamminda

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989


Congrats!  So pretty!


----------



## fdfriedrich

Lookee what the UPS man just delivered! My first FOS delivery from the recent sale - Madison Pinnacle Caroline in black textured leather (32378). *swoon* This bag is stunning in person.


----------



## happibug

quinna said:


> Stunning!! Awesome score!





zaara10 said:


> Oh wow, gorgeous! What a lucky find!





pursecharm said:


> I'm really liking the mini studs!





ZSP said:


> Wow...it's a stunner!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  So pretty!


Thank you all so much! I was kind of amazed! I see what everyone's been talking about as far as outlets right now ... they had a lot of great stuff!


----------



## gr8onteej

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989




Wow!


----------



## whateve

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989


Wow! Amazing score! Congratulations!


----------



## Jaidybug

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989




What a fantastic find, that bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## sthrncin

Got some new coach cuties. Love them.


----------



## fdfriedrich

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989



Wow! Great find!!


----------



## happibug

gr8onteej said:


> Wow!





whateve said:


> Wow! Amazing score! Congratulations!





Jaidybug said:


> What a fantastic find, that bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you all SO much!! I was so happy to get it ... I never even looked at it when it was in FP --- too pricey! 



sthrncin said:


> Got some new coach cuties. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901536


 They are adorable!



fdfriedrich said:


> Wow! Great find!!


Thank you so much! And congrats on your Gorgeous Caroline!


----------



## sp_addiction

So.... I've purchased two Coach bags in the last two weeks. Eeshk! Before this the furthest I went was Fossil (which I still love).

Was looking around for a new handbag and spotted Madison Isabelle that I wanted but because it was an older style it was hard to find it new. Thought I would visit a Coach outlet to see what they had and instead fell in love with their Park Metro Saffiano Leather Tote in Mahogany Brown - so beautiful! Bought it half off, $292AU. Most I've ever spent on a handbag EVER. 

Then I found on eBay a pretty good condition Isabelle, so I snapped it up! So these are my two Coach girls, totally adore them! Not yet used that tote, I love that it's still new and want to keep it that way for a while..


----------



## sp_addiction

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989



Wow! What a beautiful colour! So pretty!!


----------



## whateve

sp_addiction said:


> So.... I've purchased two Coach bags in the last two weeks. Eeshk! Before this the furthest I went was Fossil (which I still love).
> 
> Was looking around for a new handbag and spotted Madison Isabelle that I wanted but because it was an older style it was hard to find it new. Thought I would visit a Coach outlet to see what they had and instead fell in love with their Park Metro Saffiano Leather Tote in Mahogany Brown - so beautiful! Bought it half off, $292AU. Most I've ever spent on a handbag EVER.
> 
> Then I found on eBay a pretty good condition Isabelle, so I snapped it up! So these are my two Coach girls, totally adore them! Not yet used that tote, I love that it's still new and want to keep it that way for a while..


Don't worry about your tote. I have a Park saffiano tote that I took on an extended trip and it still looks new. Congratulations on your girls!


----------



## whateve

sthrncin said:


> Got some new coach cuties. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901536


twins on the middle wristlet with the hangtag motif. Isn't it adorable?


----------



## letstalkbags

Foz said:


> Beautiful, congrats


Thanks !



ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful!!!  I love this bag!  Congrats!


Thanks !


----------



## letstalkbags

CoachCruiser said:


> Oh, so that's how you shorten the strap! Great idea. Thanks!
> 
> I had to bring mine out yesterday for the first time and wore it comfortably crossbody or over-the-shoulder...Can I ask -- since this is a larger borough, how do you find the comfort level with the shoulder strap length you show in your picture? I'm curious.
> 
> Thanks again for the idea!


Your welcome ! I think the strap doubled feels fine on my shoulder. I did have a coat on but even with just a sweater on, it did not bother my shoulder at all. Plus the shoulder pad on strap still helps with comfort too. And it is surprisingly light-weight for it's size.
Doubling straps on my Daily bag gave me idea to do this one. I do still love wearing it cross body with long strap too. 
What a super great bag it is IMO. I am glad to finally get a large size Borough !


----------



## letstalkbags

happibug said:


> I am not usually a good sale shopper - but a quick trip to the Outlet today yielded the studded large Tatum tote for $518! I'm very excited. Such a gorgeous tote! (They have a very beautiful studded Edie, too - but I couldn't get both)! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900989


Wow, what a super find ! CONGRATS !



gr8onteej said:


> There's more
> View attachment 2900548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love the floral print and Crosby is a favorite of mine now. CONGRATS on your great haul !



missmandymarie said:


> Picked up a Phoebe and a bag charm at the outlet today! This is my second Phoebe, such a great bag!


Congrats, Phoebe is a great bag and love the charm on her too !


----------



## sthrncin

whateve said:


> twins on the middle wristlet with the hangtag motif. Isn't it adorable?




Yes, I love it!!


----------



## quinna

I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.


Oo those shoes go really well with this bag. Both are so purply and gorgeous!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.



Love both! I'd kill myself in those shoes, but they are gorgeous!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.



A beautiful beginning to your ban...love the colours!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.


Oooo love that combo!!!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.


Those shoes are just gorgeous!  And the bag goes perfectly with them.  Enjoy!


----------



## ZSP

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.



What a beautiful combo.

I can't walk in those kind of heels anymore  But I do enjoy looking at a beautiful shoe still.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Was the studded Tatum the only one or did they gave more?


----------



## happibug

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.


 Such a beautiful combination! I love them both! 



ladylightkeeper said:


> Was the studded Tatum the only one or did they gave more?


They said it was the last one, but it's quite possible some other outlets could have gotten some!


----------



## MRSBWS

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.


WOWZA!


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.





frivofrugalista said:


> A beautiful beginning to your ban...love the colours!





ZSP said:


> What a beautiful combo.
> 
> I can't walk in those kind of heels anymore  But I do enjoy looking at a beautiful shoe still.



Love the Look! Ditto on the shoes  Although a Coach SA said Coach shoes are the most comfortable she's worn and can wear them for hours...you'll have to let us know - maybe there's still hope


----------



## quinna

ilikesunshine said:


> Love the Look! Ditto on the shoes  Although a Coach SA said Coach shoes are the most comfortable she's worn and can wear them for hours...you'll have to let us know - maybe there's still hope



Thanks everyone!  I wish I could say they were comfortable, but they suck lol. I'm pretty sure Louboutins are the most uncomfortable shoes I've ever owned, but for some crazy reason I keep buying them.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Here is my borough scarf from FOS and my metallic mini borough from Valentine's Day. I won't likely wear the scarf kimono style often, if ever, but I thought it was a fun way to show the print with the bag.


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.




Great match! Beautiful! Congrats&#128512;


----------



## Caspin22

I decided to return the Mickie Satchel and picked up the larger Tote version instead in the same color. I'm really a shoulder bag girl.


----------



## happibug

Canderson22 said:


> I decided to return the Mickie Satchel and picked up the larger Tote version instead in the same color. I'm really a shoulder bag girl.
> 
> View attachment 2902446




It looks great! Congrats! I liked this whole line!


----------



## letstalkbags

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.


Twins on the bag and love the pumps. I thought when I purchased  my multi Crosby that I didn't have a pair to match with it but I have 4 pairs of heels that will go, might need a purple pair though .
 Such a great bag color and so fun to carry. CONGRATS !


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> I decided to return the Mickie Satchel and picked up the larger Tote version instead in the same color. I'm really a shoulder bag girl.
> 
> View attachment 2902446




I went and saw these today and this line is nice with great colors, especially your denim.


----------



## sp_addiction

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.



Oh, WOW! Look at those beautiful colours! I'm almost salivating!


----------



## sp_addiction

Canderson22 said:


> I decided to return the Mickie Satchel and picked up the larger Tote version instead in the same color. I'm really a shoulder bag girl.
> 
> View attachment 2902446



Absolutely love this tote, totes are my favourite! Looks beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> I decided to return the Mickie Satchel and picked up the larger Tote version instead in the same color. I'm really a shoulder bag girl.
> 
> View attachment 2902446



I really like that..very pretty!


----------



## farris2

Canderson22 said:


> I decided to return the Mickie Satchel and picked up the larger Tote version instead in the same color. I'm really a shoulder bag girl.
> 
> View attachment 2902446



They really need to put those on FOS. I love it.


----------



## lilac28

Winners find! Think this was the MFF Laura tote from 2012. Don't know why they wanted $300 bucks but it's been hanging around the store since Nov. Finally got marked down to a reasonable $80.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

quinna said:


> I think I'm officially on a ban for a while... First, this pair of pumps just had to happen. Then I realized that I didn't have a bag to go with them (the purple duffle just wouldn't cut it), so then python Crosby happened.   I'm a happy girl now.



Gorgeous!   Would love to see a mod shot too.    Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

What is the style number to the Tatum tote?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Stopped into the outlet for a quick walk through and nothing grabbed me and then I saw this little beauty. The new Christie in neutral pink in cross hatched leather. Love the size, weight, compartments, and straps. Can be Carried so many ways! Couldn't leave without this bag in this color


----------



## quinna

fieldsinspring said:


> Stopped into the outlet for a quick walk through and nothing grabbed me and then I saw this little beauty. The new Christie in neutral pink in cross hatched leather. Love the size, weight, compartments, and straps. Can be Carried so many ways! Couldn't leave without this bag in this color
> View attachment 2903604
> View attachment 2903606



Such a gorgeous pink! Congrats!


----------



## Esquared72

fieldsinspring said:


> Stopped into the outlet for a quick walk through and nothing grabbed me and then I saw this little beauty. The new Christie in neutral pink in cross hatched leather. Love the size, weight, compartments, and straps. Can be Carried so many ways! Couldn't leave without this bag in this color
> View attachment 2903604
> View attachment 2903606




I just got this in Midnight last weekend.  Loving it!  So lightweight.


----------



## whateve

fieldsinspring said:


> Stopped into the outlet for a quick walk through and nothing grabbed me and then I saw this little beauty. The new Christie in neutral pink in cross hatched leather. Love the size, weight, compartments, and straps. Can be Carried so many ways! Couldn't leave without this bag in this color
> View attachment 2903604
> View attachment 2903606


Beautiful color!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you! It's prettier in person and I love it! 



quinna said:


> Such a gorgeous pink! Congrats!




Congrats!! Is that the navy? That was so pretty too!!



eehlers said:


> I just got this in Midnight last weekend.  Loving it!  So lightweight.




Thank you!  



whateve said:


> Beautiful color!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Got the neon tote in lime from Macy's for a great price!  Came in a huge box all wrapped up.  I already have the matching wallet.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

fieldsinspring said:


> Stopped into the outlet for a quick walk through and nothing grabbed me and then I saw this little beauty. The new Christie in neutral pink in cross hatched leather. Love the size, weight, compartments, and straps. Can be Carried so many ways! Couldn't leave without this bag in this color
> View attachment 2903604
> View attachment 2903606



I might have to make a trip up to my outlet.   I love this bag!   Did it come in more than one size? (the pink color).   Congratulations on your wonderful bag.   Very beautiful.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes, it had a mini one that was a lot smaller. Let me know if you go and what you think! 



Pink Bon Bon said:


> I might have to make a trip up to my outlet.   I love this bag!   Did it come in more than one size? (the pink color).   Congratulations on your wonderful bag.   Very beautiful.


----------



## Nicacanadiense

My most recent purchase from eBay.  I'm now on a involuntary ban. She's so beautiful,  so happy with it.&#128522;


----------



## Jaidybug

Nicacanadiense said:


> My most recent purchase from eBay.  I'm now on a involuntary ban. She's so beautiful,  so happy with it.&#128522;




Gorgeous! Love the woven details, congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

Nicacanadiense said:


> My most recent purchase from eBay.  I'm now on a involuntary ban. She's so beautiful,  so happy with it.&#128522;




Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Nicacanadiense

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous! Love the woven details, congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## Nicacanadiense

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Nicacanadiense said:


> My most recent purchase from eBay.  I'm now on a involuntary ban. She's so beautiful,  so happy with it.&#128522;


Congrats!  So pretty!


----------



## quinna

Nicacanadiense said:


> My most recent purchase from eBay.  I'm now on a involuntary ban. She's so beautiful,  so happy with it.&#128522;



She's a beauty!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Nicacanadiense said:


> My most recent purchase from eBay.  I'm now on a involuntary ban. She's so beautiful,  so happy with it.&#128522;



Love it.   Beautiful bag that will definitely turn some heads.   Congratulations.


----------



## mjg75

Picked up this little cutie today at Macy's for 25% off. I also got the mini Crosby in the black and white floral print, but it had to be ordered.


----------



## pbnjam

mjg75 said:


> Picked up this little cutie today at Macy's for 25% off. I also got the mini Crosby in the black and white floral print, but it had to be ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908574




O cute! I like this floral print. Congrats!


----------



## sp_addiction

mjg75 said:


> Picked up this little cutie today at Macy's for 25% off. I also got the mini Crosby in the black and white floral print, but it had to be ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908574



I wish I had access to these stores, I'm in Australia and we don't have many sale places for Coach. &#128546;

Very cute purchase!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I sadly had to depart with my Swagger bag, but I made up for it with a Mickie satchel in matte black leather with silver hardware and the mini stud accordian wallet I got on clearance at Macys (plus it was more off because of the President's Day sale). Honestly, this is the best wallet I have ever owned. It has a really smooth zipper and it is made really well.


----------



## whateve

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I sadly had to depart with my Swagger bag, but I made up for it with a Mickie satchel in matte black leather with silver hardware and the mini stud accordian wallet I got on clearance at Macys (plus it was more off because of the President's Day sale). Honestly, this is the best wallet I have ever owned. It has a really smooth zipper and it is made really well.


I love that wallet! I've been so tempted but I recently downsized my wallet collection so it would be stupid to add to it now.


----------



## pursecharm

Great bag! What happened to your Swagger?


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

pursecharm said:


> Great bag! What happened to your Swagger?


It was all mental. The bag was way too nice for me IMO and was giving me anxiety to the point I got a migraine. A stupid bag should not do that. A co-worker of mine was more than happy to buy it off of me for full value for his wife for Valentine's Day and she loves it.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

whateve said:


> I love that wallet! I've been so tempted but I recently downsized my wallet collection so it would be stupid to add to it now.


This wallet is so worth it though!! Seriously, if I had to give up all the wallets I own except for one, this would be the one hands down. Plus I got it for a crazy price. The leather is super nice and soft, the studs don't extrude too far, and it has really nice hardware. I would get it before it disappears for good.


----------



## CatePNW

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I sadly had to depart with my Swagger bag, but I made up for it with a Mickie satchel in matte black leather with silver hardware and the mini stud accordian wallet I got on clearance at Macys (plus it was more off because of the President's Day sale). Honestly, this is the best wallet I have ever owned. It has a really smooth zipper and it is made really well.


Those look great together!


----------



## CatePNW

TheNerdyGirly said:


> It was all mental. The bag was way too nice for me IMO and was giving me anxiety to the point I got a migraine. A stupid bag should not do that. A co-worker of mine was more than happy to buy it off of me for full value for his wife for Valentine's Day and she loves it.


Kind of funny but I bought a bag tonight from a lady who claimed this exact reason as why she was selling the new bag.  She said it was an impulse buy while on vacation in Hawaii and it's just been in her closet because she couldn't bring herself to carry it.  My gain, which I am posting next.


----------



## CatePNW

New to me, still with tags and some wrapping for $100 off Craigslist!  I had wanted this in the Red Currant color but couldn't bring myself to spend the price to get her.  Very happy to have this one though.  

Crosby Carryall in Zebra


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

CatePNW said:


> Kind of funny but I bought a bag tonight from a lady who claimed this exact reason as why she was selling the new bag.  She said it was an impulse buy while on vacation in Hawaii and it's just been in her closet because she couldn't bring herself to carry it.  My gain, which I am posting next.


It's always nice when you know they are going to a good home to someone who would appreciate the bag. His wife even wrote a lovely note thanking me for letting him purchase the bag.


----------



## whateve

TheNerdyGirly said:


> It's always nice when you know they are going to a good home to someone who would appreciate the bag. His wife even wrote a lovely note thanking me for letting him purchase the bag.


I understand that feeling. It is really hard for me to cut tags on a bag, especially if it was expensive. I feel more comfortable buying a used bag in good shape on ebay. It's like getting a new car and being afraid to drive it because it could get scratched. Once it gets its first scratch, you can stop worrying.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

May I ask if the wallet was purchase at a Macy's location or online and the price?  I have been searching for that one!!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

I found it but only available in Oxblood.......what are your thoughts on that color??


----------



## pursecharm

TheNerdyGirly said:


> It was all mental. The bag was way too nice for me IMO and was giving me anxiety to the point I got a migraine. A stupid bag should not do that. A co-worker of mine was more than happy to buy it off of me for full value for his wife for Valentine's Day and she loves it.




Glad it worked out for everyone.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

ladylightkeeper said:


> I found it but only available in Oxblood.......what are your thoughts on that color??



I bought the wallet off the website. It ended up being $177. Honestly, I was torn between the 2 colors. The deep burgundy of the Oxblood color would really look nice again the gunmetal studs. In the end I decided to play it safe and go with black. After having the wallet for a few weeks I can honestly say I am still smitten with it. Everything fits in nicely and the card slots are not tight. It has the extra divider section in the middle to fit a cell phone in, but I store my coupons and gift cards there. They are easy to see when I open the wallet so I don't forget I have them to spend


----------



## ilikesunshine

ladylightkeeper said:


> I found it but only available in Oxblood.......what are your thoughts on that color??



I just sent you a PM


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I sadly had to depart with my Swagger bag, but I made up for it with a Mickie satchel in matte black leather with silver hardware and the mini stud accordian wallet I got on clearance at Macys (plus it was more off because of the President's Day sale). Honestly, this is the best wallet I have ever owned. It has a really smooth zipper and it is made really well.


Love it! Great combo! Loving the Mickie...think Canderson bought the same one?


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> New to me, still with tags and some wrapping for $100 off Craigslist!  I had wanted this in the Red Currant color but couldn't bring myself to spend the price to get her.  Very happy to have this one though.
> 
> Crosby Carryall in Zebra
> 
> View attachment 2908887


I LOVE that zebra print! I keep eyeing the small crossbody in this print.


----------



## floridasun8

My new lovely just arrived! &#128151;

Tatum tote in whiplash leather nude. 
Love her already. 

She is definitely taller than my everyday Candace but in hoping she'll gain a slouch like the Candace. 

One bit of note that although isn't a big deal or a deal breaker but just something that my OCD noticed lol is that the hardware on the side where the small handle and buckles are is bright gold whereas the rest of the hardware is the antique gold. Not sure why they did that.


----------



## floridasun8

Few more pics modeled now that she's full.


----------



## CatePNW

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE that zebra print! I keep eyeing the small crossbody in this print.



Thanks!  Now I want some red accessories to go inside this, and maybe a red fob/charm of some sort.


----------



## CatePNW

floridasun8 said:


> Few more pics modeled now that she's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909753
> View attachment 2909754


Very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

floridasun8 said:


> My new lovely just arrived! &#128151;
> 
> Tatum tote in whiplash leather nude.
> Love her already.
> 
> She is definitely taller than my everyday Candace but in hoping she'll gain a slouch like the Candace.
> 
> One bit of note that although isn't a big deal or a deal breaker but just something that my OCD noticed lol is that the hardware on the side where the small handle and buckles are is bright gold whereas the rest of the hardware is the antique gold. Not sure why they did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909723
> 
> View attachment 2909724


Congrats!  That's pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

floridasun8 said:


> Few more pics modeled now that she's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909753
> View attachment 2909754


Very nice! Looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  Now I want some red accessories to go inside this, and maybe a red fob/charm of some sort.


Ooo some pops of red - def!


----------



## frivofrugalista

floridasun8 said:


> Few more pics modeled now that she's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909753
> View attachment 2909754



Looks good on you!


----------



## morewineplease

floridasun8 said:


> Few more pics modeled now that she's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909753
> View attachment 2909754



It looks fantastic on you!!   So glad you enabled me to get one too.  Picked it up a little while ago.  It looks even better in person than I imagined.  It's a gorgeous bag.   Beautiful color and details.  Enjoy it!


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> New to me, still with tags and some wrapping for $100 off Craigslist!  I had wanted this in the Red Currant color but couldn't bring myself to spend the price to get her.  Very happy to have this one though.
> 
> Crosby Carryall in Zebra
> 
> View attachment 2908887


 
Very nice! Congrats on a great deal and beautiful bag!


----------



## pbnjam

floridasun8 said:


> My new lovely just arrived! &#128151;
> 
> Tatum tote in whiplash leather nude.
> Love her already.
> 
> She is definitely taller than my everyday Candace but in hoping she'll gain a slouch like the Candace.
> 
> One bit of note that although isn't a big deal or a deal breaker but just something that my OCD noticed lol is that the hardware on the side where the small handle and buckles are is bright gold whereas the rest of the hardware is the antique gold. Not sure why they did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909723
> 
> View attachment 2909724


 Gorgeous! Looks great on you. Congrats!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

floridasun8 said:


> Few more pics modeled now that she's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909753
> View attachment 2909754



Lovely.  Very nice.   Enjoy her.


----------



## pbnjam

I like these new prints. So I bought a medium continental wallet in crossgrain leather. It's big enough for me and I don't really keep receipts or coins in here.


----------



## ilikesunshine

floridasun8 said:


> Few more pics modeled now that she's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909753
> View attachment 2909754



I REALLY like this bag...enjoy


----------



## ilikesunshine

CatePNW said:


> New to me, still with tags and some wrapping for $100 off Craigslist!  I had wanted this in the Red Currant color but couldn't bring myself to spend the price to get her.  Very happy to have this one though.
> 
> Crosby Carryall in Zebra
> 
> View attachment 2908887



I don't do "animal" prints (I admire them from a far, LOL) but i do LOVE this one.  I think a pop a red would like great


----------



## Savvy4

pbnjam said:


> I like these new prints. So I bought a medium continental wallet in crossgrain leather. It's big enough for me and I don't really keep receipts or coins in here.
> View attachment 2910379
> 
> View attachment 2910380
> 
> View attachment 2910381


Very pretty wallet! I really like the new prints.


----------



## happibug

pbnjam said:


> I like these new prints. So I bought a medium continental wallet in crossgrain leather. It's big enough for me and I don't really keep receipts or coins in here.


I love this print! I've been deciding which double-zip phone wallet I want to get to coordinate with my swaggers (esp. patchwork!) and I think I've decided on this print. Your new wallet looks wonderful!


----------



## tonij2000

pbnjam said:


> I like these new prints. So I bought a medium continental wallet in crossgrain leather. It's big enough for me and I don't really keep receipts or coins in here.
> View attachment 2910379
> 
> View attachment 2910380
> 
> View attachment 2910381



Cuteness!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> I like these new prints. So I bought a medium continental wallet in crossgrain leather. It's big enough for me and I don't really keep receipts or coins in here.
> View attachment 2910379
> 
> View attachment 2910380
> 
> View attachment 2910381


Pretty print.


----------



## quinna

Not exactly a new style, but this beauty was on my hard to find list. Here's marine caning Romy.


----------



## pbnjam

Savvy4 said:


> Very pretty wallet! I really like the new prints.


Thank you! Me too. I'm even considering a pair of sneakers in this print. 


happibug said:


> I love this print! I've been deciding which double-zip phone wallet I want to get to coordinate with my swaggers (esp. patchwork!) and I think I've decided on this print. Your new wallet looks wonderful!


Love your Swagger! I saw the double zip one too but decided on this one because my phone is in constant use anyway. 


tonij2000 said:


> Cuteness!


Thank you! 


Iamminda said:


> Pretty print.


Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> Not exactly a new style, but this beauty was on my hard to find list. Here's marine caning Romy.


Love this woven look! Is this an ebay find? Congrats!


----------



## quinna

pbnjam said:


> Love this woven look! Is this an ebay find? Congrats!



Yep, found her on ebay


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> Yep, found her on ebay


Nice. The condition looks great. It's been hit or miss when I buy from ebay. My zoe was a hit and I love it. But another Kate Spade bag I bought smells really bad.


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Not exactly a new style, but this beauty was on my hard to find list. Here's marine caning Romy.


Congratulations! Twins! I was lucky enough to find mine on FOS. I can't imagine parting with it. It is a work of art.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Not exactly a new style, but this beauty was on my hard to find list. Here's marine caning Romy.


Oooo love it!


----------



## marival

quinna said:


> Not exactly a new style, but this beauty was on my hard to find list. Here's marine caning Romy.



Very pretty!


----------



## simplyhappy

I think I want this wallet! &#128525;&#128525;



pbnjam said:


> I like these new prints. So I bought a medium continental wallet in crossgrain leather. It's big enough for me and I don't really keep receipts or coins in here.
> View attachment 2910379
> 
> View attachment 2910380
> 
> View attachment 2910381


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Just scored this honey of a deal from a Girl Scout rummage sale for $20 because nobody had a clue what brand it was. Whateve authenticated it as a Patricia's Legacy made last year and the only thing wrong with it was it was missing the hang tag. Perfect home for my Lucy tag. Now here's another thought: I was playing around with the strap and it looks nice double up like I do with my duffels. It hangs nicely on me as a short strap shoulder bag. Has anyone else ever experimented doing this with the classic bags?


----------



## CatePNW

quinna said:


> Not exactly a new style, but this beauty was on my hard to find list. Here's marine caning Romy.



It looks new!


----------



## Caspin22

pbnjam said:


> I like these new prints. So I bought a medium continental wallet in crossgrain leather. It's big enough for me and I don't really keep receipts or coins in here.
> View attachment 2910379
> 
> View attachment 2910380
> 
> View attachment 2910381



I love this!  But...am I the only one who sees skull and crossbones with this print instead of flowers?


----------



## Iamminda

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Just scored this honey of a deal from a Girl Scout rummage sale for $20 because nobody had a clue what brand it was. Whateve authenticated it as a Patricia's Legacy made last year and the only thing wrong with it was it was missing the hang tag. Perfect home for my Lucy tag. Now here's another thought: I was playing around with the strap and it looks nice double up like I do with my duffels. It hangs nicely on me as a short strap shoulder bag. Has anyone else ever experimented doing this with the classic bags?


Gorgeous and what a great deal!


----------



## Jesabella

Canderson22 said:


> I love this!  But...am I the only one who sees skull and crossbones with this print instead of flowers?



Glad it's not just me! I keep having to zoom in on my iPad just to make sure!


----------



## pbnjam

simplyhappy said:


> I think I want this wallet! &#128525;&#128525;



You know it's love when you want to cut the tag right away. 



TheNerdyGirly said:


> Just scored this honey of a deal from a Girl Scout rummage sale for $20 because nobody had a clue what brand it was. Whateve authenticated it as a Patricia's Legacy made last year and the only thing wrong with it was it was missing the hang tag. Perfect home for my Lucy tag. Now here's another thought: I was playing around with the strap and it looks nice double up like I do with my duffels. It hangs nicely on me as a short strap shoulder bag. Has anyone else ever experimented doing this with the classic bags?




Unbelievable score! Looks great with Lucy! 



Canderson22 said:


> I love this!  But...am I the only one who sees skull and crossbones with this print instead of flowers?




From afar, they do look like skull and crossbones! Lol.. That would give Coach more of an emo vibe.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

quinna said:


> Not exactly a new style, but this beauty was on my hard to find list. Here's marine caning Romy.



Beautiful.   All your bags are always so lovely.


----------



## Coconut lover

quinna said:


> Not exactly a new style, but this beauty was on my hard to find list. Here's marine caning Romy.



She's beautiful  I'm sorry I missed the caning totes.


----------



## whateve

Coconut lover said:


> She's beautiful  I'm sorry I missed the caning totes.


I saw the yellow/gray version in clearance at the Tulare outlet a few weeks ago.


----------



## quinna

Coconut lover said:


> She's beautiful  I'm sorry I missed the caning totes.


Thanks, I think there's a few currently on eBay. 


Pink Bon Bon said:


> Beautiful.   All your bags are always so lovely.


Thank you! 


whateve said:


> Congratulations! Twins! I was lucky enough to find mine on FOS. I can't imagine parting with it. It is a work of art.


Thanks! I know, the first time I came across one I knew it was love. 


BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love it!





marival said:


> Very pretty!





CatePNW said:


> It looks new!


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## eleanors36

floridasun8 said:


> Few more pics modeled now that she's full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909753
> View attachment 2909754


I have this in black and just love it.  Thought about it in Nude but am on the ban right now.  Am also concerned about getting this shade dirty.  How would I clean it?  Lovely shots!  It is odd that the hardware is different, but I don't think it's a deal breaker.


----------



## quinna

floridasun8 said:


> My new lovely just arrived! &#128151;
> 
> Tatum tote in whiplash leather nude.
> Love her already.
> 
> She is definitely taller than my everyday Candace but in hoping she'll gain a slouch like the Candace.
> 
> One bit of note that although isn't a big deal or a deal breaker but just something that my OCD noticed lol is that the hardware on the side where the small handle and buckles are is bright gold whereas the rest of the hardware is the antique gold. Not sure why they did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909723
> 
> View attachment 2909724



Beautiful! I love this color!


----------



## fdfriedrich

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Just scored this honey of a deal from a Girl Scout rummage sale for $20 because nobody had a clue what brand it was. Whateve authenticated it as a Patricia's Legacy made last year and the only thing wrong with it was it was missing the hang tag. Perfect home for my Lucy tag. Now here's another thought: I was playing around with the strap and it looks nice double up like I do with my duffels. It hangs nicely on me as a short strap shoulder bag. Has anyone else ever experimented doing this with the classic bags?



Holy cats! What a fab score! 

I double up with my vintage slim duffle and my vintage city bag. Works great!


----------



## dolali

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Just scored this honey of a deal from a Girl Scout rummage sale for $20 because nobody had a clue what brand it was. Whateve authenticated it as a Patricia's Legacy made last year and the only thing wrong with it was it was missing the hang tag. Perfect home for my Lucy tag. Now here's another thought: I was playing around with the strap and it looks nice double up like I do with my duffels. It hangs nicely on me as a short strap shoulder bag. Has anyone else ever experimented doing this with the classic bags?



Beautiful bag, and what a deal! I have an older Patricia's Legacy and I wear it with the strap doubled up. It's more practical for me. 

Enjoy you fabulous bag!


----------



## simplyparticula

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Just scored this honey of a deal from a Girl Scout rummage sale for $20 because nobody had a clue what brand it was. Whateve authenticated it as a Patricia's Legacy made last year and the only thing wrong with it was it was missing the hang tag. Perfect home for my Lucy tag. Now here's another thought: I was playing around with the strap and it looks nice double up like I do with my duffels. It hangs nicely on me as a short strap shoulder bag. Has anyone else ever experimented doing this with the classic bags?



That is an amazing score. I'm still hunting that bag in the Cognac. I double up my straps all the time on the classic style and re-issued classic style bags. The Archival rambler doubles up well, too.


----------



## SBgirl

The Lucy tag is perfect on there!


----------



## whateve

simplyparticula said:


> That is an amazing score. I'm still hunting that bag in the Cognac. I double up my straps all the time on the classic style and re-issued classic style bags. The Archival rambler doubles up well, too.


I haven't been able to double up my archival rambler. It is so tight! I like the way it looks long but I'm curious as to how it looks doubled.


----------



## letstalkbags

Outlet finds before the mailer expired . I really like this print...


----------



## sp_addiction

Made a little detour into a Coach outlet over the weekend.... Couldn't help myself! 

This medium wristlet is perfect! It not only fits cash and cards but my iPhone too, with plenty of space for more. Love it!


----------



## CatePNW

letstalkbags said:


> Outlet finds before the mailer expired . I really like this print...



I LOVE that print, great collection there!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.


Oooo love all your new goodies!!! What do you put in your hangtag cases?


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love all your new goodies!!! What do you put in your hangtag cases?



Thank you, I currently use my red currant for my portable phone charger. Others I put pack of gum and spare keys.


----------



## abwd

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.




Awesome score!!! I am swinging by the outlet tomorrow. Would love a ranger!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

abwd said:


> Awesome score!!! I am swinging by the outlet tomorrow. Would love a ranger!!



Hope you score one. Never thought I would like it but much roomier than my Dakotah.


----------



## Jaidybug

letstalkbags said:


> Outlet finds before the mailer expired . I really like this print...




Love that print, congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.




Great bag, love all those cases too! Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.


Love those colors!  Wish I lived by an outlet.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Jaidybug said:


> Great bag, love all those cases too! Congrats!


Thank you



eleanors36 said:


> Love those colors!  Wish I lived by an outlet.


Thanks...it's a 40 minute drive...not bad and I only do it once in a while.


----------



## ZSP

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.



Is this the larger Ranger?


----------



## frivofrugalista

ZSP said:


> Is this the larger Ranger?



I believe so, had to look on the Web...large was $450 and small $350 msrp


----------



## letstalkbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.


Nice cases ! I just ordered jade and teal from Macy's . 
Love the look of the ranger in red. Congrats!


----------



## letstalkbags

CatePNW said:


> I LOVE that print, great collection there!


Thanks !



Jaidybug said:


> Love that print, congrats!


Thank you !


----------



## bigal

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.



Sweet! Love them all!


----------



## frivofrugalista

letstalkbags said:


> Nice cases ! I just ordered jade and teal from Macy's .
> Love the look of the ranger in red. Congrats!


Ooo, I wanted the teal but they don't have. Hope you love them!


bigal said:


> Sweet! Love them all!


Thanks!


----------



## Foz

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.



Beautiful , love the ranger


----------



## frivofrugalista

Foz said:


> Beautiful , love the ranger


Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673


Very pretty!


----------



## bagenamored

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673



Gorgeous! Congrats! Now I want one of these....


----------



## frivofrugalista

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673



Whoa beauty!


----------



## pursecharm

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673




So detailed. What a great find.


----------



## quinna

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673



I would break my no Edie rule for this one. Fantastic!!


----------



## eleanors36

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673


What a beautiful bag!  Congrats!  I loved this one.


----------



## happibug

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673




SUCH a gorgeous bag! Congrats!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

frivofrugalista said:


> Outlet score today...Ranger and hangtag cases.



Awesome haul!!!!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

I have the wallet arriving tomorrow for Ms Edie!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you&#128522;



bagenamored said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! Now I want one of these....



Thanks! The leather and details are amazing on this bag, hope you get one too&#9786;&#65039;



frivofrugalista said:


> Whoa beauty!




Thanks! I can't stop staring at this beauty&#128522;


pursecharm said:


> So detailed. What a great find.



Thank you, I have an amazing SA that calls me when something comes in that I'll like&#128512;



quinna said:


> I would break my no Edie rule for this one. Fantastic!!



Thanks! Totally worth breaking that rule for this bag IMO &#128516;



eleanors36 said:


> What a beautiful bag!  Congrats!  I loved this one.



Thank you! &#128522;



happibug said:


> SUCH a gorgeous bag! Congrats!!



Thanks so much&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Shoebaglady said:


> Awesome haul!!!!



Thanks my friend


----------



## ilikesunshine

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673





quinna said:


> I would break my no Edie rule for this one. Fantastic!!



Me too!! Great find


----------



## abwd

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673




Wowza!!!! Totally gorgeous!!!  I didn't make it to the outlet today, but I hope I am this lucky tomorrow!!


----------



## rose10

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673



Gorgeous!!! Are the studs on both sides?


----------



## OllieO

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673




Great bag, love it!


----------



## gr8onteej

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673




So nice!


----------



## Jaidybug

ilikesunshine said:


> Me too!! Great find



Thank you&#128512;



abwd said:


> Wowza!!!! Totally gorgeous!!!  I didn't make it to the outlet today, but I hope I am this lucky tomorrow!!



Thanks, hope you find one&#128515;



rose10 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Are the studs on both sides?



Thanks, the studs are only on the front 



OllieO said:


> Great bag, love it!



Thank you! &#128522;



gr8onteej said:


> So nice!



Thanks&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## abwd

Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Jaidybug said:


> Mini studs large Edie in Oxblood from the outlet!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914673


 
Love it, D! Was it Dianne who found this for you? 

How have you been? It's been a long time (last I made it to the outlet was in mid February after a long hiatus!). Were there many good stuff at CIM?


----------



## pinksprinkles8

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but There were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds alit and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321


 
Great score! Love the zebra wallet! Congrats!


----------



## pursecharm

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321




Let us know how you like the chain. It looks beautiful though.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321



I can't wait to see one of your modeling shots with the Ranger.  We will all be looking forward to it!


----------



## AliciaAdalaide

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321


I love the color co-ordination!


----------



## abwd

pursecharm said:


> Let us know how you like the chain. It looks beautiful though.




I tried it on several times and I love the chain. In fact, it is very comfortable to wear and I think the chain strap is my favorite part of this bag. . But I have always liked chain straps for some reason.


----------



## abwd

Pink Bon Bon said:


> I can't wait to see one of your modeling shots with the Ranger.  We will all be looking forward to it!




Thank you! If it ever stops snowing and sleeting, I will take her out! 



AliciaAdalaide said:


> I love the color co-ordination!




Thank you. I actually have the zebra Crosby and that was the main reason I got the wallet. But I figured it would go with alit of stuff I have.


----------



## frivofrugalista

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321


YAY twins! I'm glad you got one. There is always another bag to love but a great price always helps! Can't wait to see you carrying it. Enjoy!


abwd said:


> I tried it on several times and I love the chain. In fact, it is very comfortable to wear and I think the chain strap is my favorite part of this bag. . But I have always liked chain straps for some reason.


I agree, the strap is perfect because the leather shoulder part stays put.


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321


Ooo  love! They look great together!


----------



## happibug

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321




That is a gorgeous set! Congratulations! I love chain straps, too!


----------



## MaryBel

My new goodies.


----------



## Jaidybug

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Love it, D! Was it Dianne who found this for you?
> 
> How have you been? It's been a long time (last I made it to the outlet was in mid February after a long hiatus!). Were there many good stuff at CIM?




Thanks C!&#128512;Yes, she is the best!


----------



## Jaidybug

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321




Love the colour, and the wallet looks fantastic with it! Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

MaryBel said:


> My new goodies.




Great scores! Love that Rhyder, congrats on all your goodies &#128515;


----------



## abwd

MaryBel said:


> My new goodies.




Oooh, you made out very well!!! Beautiful goodies! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

MaryBel said:


> My new goodies.


Congrats!  Beautiful bags!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MaryBel said:


> My new goodies.



Whoa congrats!


----------



## arret77

Picked these up at the outlet recently. I think I'm addicted to mini bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MaryBel said:


> My new goodies.


Ooo love all your new goodies!!! Good, fun picks!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arret77 said:


> Picked these up at the outlet recently. I think I'm addicted to mini bags!


Very nice! Great combo!


----------



## MaryBel

Jaidybug said:


> Great scores! Love that Rhyder, congrats on all your goodies &#128515;


 


abwd said:


> Oooh, you made out very well!!! Beautiful goodies! Congrats!


 


Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful bags!


 


frivofrugalista said:


> Whoa congrats!


 


BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love all your new goodies!!! Good, fun picks!!




Thank you!
I could not resist getting these. I'm so weak.


----------



## MaryBel

arret77 said:


> Picked these up at the outlet recently. I think I'm addicted to mini bags!


 
Love them! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

arret77 said:


> Picked these up at the outlet recently. I think I'm addicted to mini bags!



Adorable!  Congrats!  I saw this bag at my outlet yesterday in the hair calf and python and wanted to come home with her, but I keep reminding myself that I have limited use for minis.


----------



## abwd

Jaidybug said:


> Love the colour, and the wallet looks fantastic with it! Congrats!





happibug said:


> That is a gorgeous set! Congratulations! I love chain straps, too!





BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo  love! They look great together!



Thank you! I love those days when you really don't have high hopes of finding much and you leave happily with an unexpected surprise!


----------



## mjg75

Just received the mini Crosby in the black and white badlands flora print. I ordered it from Macy's last week for 25% off. I have the continental zip wallet and hangtag case in the blue and black, too. I'm usually not a matchy-matchy girl at all, but I just love this print so much I had to have a bag in it. I wasn't sure about the mini Crosby, but so far I am really liking it. One difference is the hangtag, though. Online it shows it with the flower print, but on my bag it is solid black.


----------



## MaryBel

mjg75 said:


> Just received the mini Crosby in the black and white badlands flora print. I ordered it from Macy's last week for 25% off. I have the continental zip wallet and hangtag case in the blue and black, too. I'm usually not a matchy-matchy girl at all, but I just love this print so much I had to have a bag in it. I wasn't sure about the mini Crosby, but so far I am really liking it. One difference is the hangtag, though. Online it shows it with the flower print, but on my bag it is solid black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917209


 
She's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## happibug

mjg75 said:


> Just received the mini Crosby in the black and white badlands flora print. I ordered it from Macy's last week for 25% off. I have the continental zip wallet and hangtag case in the blue and black, too. I'm usually not a matchy-matchy girl at all, but I just love this print so much I had to have a bag in it. I wasn't sure about the mini Crosby, but so far I am really liking it. One difference is the hangtag, though. Online it shows it with the flower print, but on my bag it is solid black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917209


Congrats! It's so pretty, I love that print!


----------



## mjg75

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! Congrats!





happibug said:


> Congrats! It's so pretty, I love that print!



Thank you! I love this print, too!!


----------



## pbnjam

mjg75 said:


> Just received the mini Crosby in the black and white badlands flora print. I ordered it from Macy's last week for 25% off. I have the continental zip wallet and hangtag case in the blue and black, too. I'm usually not a matchy-matchy girl at all, but I just love this print so much I had to have a bag in it. I wasn't sure about the mini Crosby, but so far I am really liking it. One difference is the hangtag, though. Online it shows it with the flower print, but on my bag it is solid black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917209




I love this print! Congrats. It's a cute bag!


----------



## abwd

mjg75 said:


> Just received the mini Crosby in the black and white badlands flora print. I ordered it from Macy's last week for 25% off. I have the continental zip wallet and hangtag case in the blue and black, too. I'm usually not a matchy-matchy girl at all, but I just love this print so much I had to have a bag in it. I wasn't sure about the mini Crosby, but so far I am really liking it. One difference is the hangtag, though. Online it shows it with the flower print, but on my bag it is solid black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917209




Beautiful!! I love this bag!


----------



## chaerimk

I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.


----------



## eleanors36

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## eleanors36

MaryBel said:


> My new goodies.


Wow!  What a score!


----------



## eleanors36

mjg75 said:


> Just received the mini Crosby in the black and white badlands flora print. I ordered it from Macy's last week for 25% off. I have the continental zip wallet and hangtag case in the blue and black, too. I'm usually not a matchy-matchy girl at all, but I just love this print so much I had to have a bag in it. I wasn't sure about the mini Crosby, but so far I am really liking it. One difference is the hangtag, though. Online it shows it with the flower print, but on my bag it is solid black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917209


I really like this print.  Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

abwd said:


> Thanks to frivofrugalista for the heads up about the Ranger! I loved this bag when it came out, but there were other bags that got my attention. I really like this bag. It holds a lot and is just very polished looking!! My outlet scores for the day:
> 
> View attachment 2916321


Love the bag, and the wallet is fantastic.  Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743


Wow! How old is it? I love ostrich! Can you post a picture of the creed please?


----------



## pursecharm

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743




That bag is fantastic!


----------



## simplyhappy

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743




Congrats! Looks so unique & classy. I love the men's leather section &#128537;&#128537;


----------



## abwd

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743




Woohooo!! Congrats! This is a stunning bag!! Enjoy.


----------



## dott

chaerimk - The green coloring really highlights the texture of the ostrich on your bag. Real eye catcher.


----------



## carinas

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743



Gorgeous!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My New ( and new to me ) beauties...Taxi Tote 28 in the Winter Floral print and Kristin Elevated Round Satchel in shell (?) or baby (?) pink...not sure what the official color is, but she's gorgeous! I'm addicted to the round satchels! I want MORE!!!










Kristin with flash





And without


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> My New ( and new to me ) beauties...Taxi Tote 28 in the Winter Floral print and Kristin Elevated Round Satchel in shell (?) or baby (?) pink...not sure what the official color is, but she's gorgeous! I'm addicted to the round satchels! I want MORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without


Congrats!  Very pretty.  I really love that soft pink.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> My New ( and new to me ) beauties...Taxi Tote 28 in the Winter Floral print and Kristin Elevated Round Satchel in shell (?) or baby (?) pink...not sure what the official color is, but she's gorgeous! I'm addicted to the round satchels! I want MORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without




These are all very pretty


----------



## chaerimk

Thanks everyone. It is so amazing. I can't stop looking at it. And i think the year of this bag was 2011-2012. Here is the creed and the made in tag.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## whateve

chaerimk said:


> Thanks everyone. It is so amazing. I can't stop looking at it. And i think the year of this bag was 2011-2012. Here is the creed and the made in tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919034
> View attachment 2919035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you! It is gorgeous! It's amazing they made it in the US. I bet they didn't make very many of them.


----------



## MaryBel

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743


 
Oh, love the ostrich! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick outlet run today and got a couple of things. Found this oldie camo Cooper (50/20% off), neon fobs, pretty pony scarf and a FP gold phoebe (50% off).


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My New ( and new to me ) beauties...Taxi Tote 28 in the Winter Floral print and Kristin Elevated Round Satchel in shell (?) or baby (?) pink...not sure what the official color is, but she's gorgeous! I'm addicted to the round satchels! I want MORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without


Ooo love your new bags!


----------



## letstalkbags

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743


That olive green is gorgeous ! CONGRATS !



iNeedCoffee said:


> My New ( and new to me ) beauties...Taxi Tote 28 in the Winter Floral print and Kristin Elevated Round Satchel in shell (?) or baby (?) pink...not sure what the official color is, but she's gorgeous! I'm addicted to the round satchels! I want MORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without


Love all of your items, especially the floral print !




MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run today and got a couple of things. Found this oldie camo Cooper (50/20% off), neon fobs, pretty pony scarf and a FP gold phoebe (50% off).


I really like that camo print. Great finds ! I love the gold Phoebe, she looks great in that color.


----------



## letstalkbags

Some cases, wallet and fob from Macy's and then some outlet shopping. Purchased some gifts  from mens outlet store and while I was there, the SA mentioned how they have a scarf that matches my floral print bag I was carrying . I answer "yes, I have seen it online...it's very pretty."
 Then he says to another worker, go bring out the return for the womens store... !


----------



## frivofrugalista

letstalkbags said:


> Some cases, wallet and fob from Macy's and then some outlet shopping. Purchased some gifts  from mens outlet store and while I was there, the SA mentioned how they have a scarf that matches my floral print bag I was carrying . I answer "yes, I have seen it online...it's very pretty."
> Then he says to another worker, go bring out the return for the womens store... !



Wow what a haul! They had that dragonfly fob? And Bleecker coin purse?!....twins on a few and congrats!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

letstalkbags said:


> Some cases, wallet and fob from Macy's and then some outlet shopping. Purchased some gifts  from mens outlet store and while I was there, the SA mentioned how they have a scarf that matches my floral print bag I was carrying . I answer "yes, I have seen it online...it's very pretty."
> Then he says to another worker, go bring out the return for the womens store... !



Great haul! Where'd u find the dragonfly FOB?


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run today and got a couple of things. Found this oldie camo Cooper (50/20% off), neon fobs, pretty pony scarf and a FP gold phoebe (50% off).



You did good!


----------



## Jaidybug

chaerimk said:


> I found my holy grail bag from coach. Olive green ostrich men bleecker tote, Made in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917743



Gorgeous, love that olive green colour!



iNeedCoffee said:


> My New ( and new to me ) beauties...Taxi Tote 28 in the Winter Floral print and Kristin Elevated Round Satchel in shell (?) or baby (?) pink...not sure what the official color is, but she's gorgeous! I'm addicted to the round satchels! I want MORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without



Beautiful Kristin bag! Love that floral tote, I have one too and it is great to carry, congrats!



MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run today and got a couple of things. Found this oldie camo Cooper (50/20% off), neon fobs, pretty pony scarf and a FP gold phoebe (50% off).




Great items! Congrats!


letstalkbags said:


> Some cases, wallet and fob from Macy's and then some outlet shopping. Purchased some gifts  from mens outlet store and while I was there, the SA mentioned how they have a scarf that matches my floral print bag I was carrying . I answer "yes, I have seen it online...it's very pretty."
> Then he says to another worker, go bring out the return for the womens store... !




Fantastic haul, love the floral print scarf and how amazing to score a dragonfly fob! Congrats!![emoji2]


----------



## CatePNW

letstalkbags said:


> Some cases, wallet and fob from Macy's and then some outlet shopping. Purchased some gifts  from mens outlet store and while I was there, the SA mentioned how they have a scarf that matches my floral print bag I was carrying . I answer "yes, I have seen it online...it's very pretty."
> Then he says to another worker, go bring out the return for the womens store... !


Wow, you got some fun stuff!  Twins on the red photo frame key fob!  Was that dragonflly fob at an outlet?  I really want one of those, of course I don't have an outlet near me.  I check eBay now and then but they are pretty pricey!


----------



## letstalkbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Wow what a haul! They had that dragonfly fob? And Bleecker coin purse?!....twins on a few and congrats!!!


They had this one hanging by itself and no on in line even noticed it and  the coin case came from the mens outlet store. Usually I don't find a lot there.



ilikesunshine said:


> Great haul! Where'd u find the dragonfly FOB?


Thanks. It was hanging by itself at the outlet , even the SA didn't have time to notice it !



Jaidybug said:


> Fantastic haul, love the floral print scarf and how amazing to score a dragonfly fob! Congrats!![emoji2]


Thank you !




CatePNW said:


> Wow, you got some fun stuff!  Twins on the red photo frame key fob!  Was that dragonflly fob at an outlet?  I really want one of those, of course I don't have an outlet near me.  I check eBay now and then but they are pretty pricey!


Thanks. I saw your red fob and wanted one after seeing a pic. of it on your bag. It looked so nice on your zebra crosby.
The dragonfly was at outlet just hanging there so I grabbed it . The SA didn't even see it get put out.


----------



## MaryBel

letstalkbags said:


> I really like that camo print. Great finds ! I love the gold Phoebe, she looks great in that color.


 
Thanks! I love it too! I think it is because it looks like camo but they are flowers.
And could not resist phoebe in gold. I think this is my last phoebe, got too many already


----------



## MaryBel

letstalkbags said:


> Some cases, wallet and fob from Macy's and then some outlet shopping. Purchased some gifts  from mens outlet store and while I was there, the SA mentioned how they have a scarf that matches my floral print bag I was carrying . I answer "yes, I have seen it online...it's very pretty."
> Then he says to another worker, go bring out the return for the womens store... !




Awesome haul!
the scarf is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Jaidybug said:


> Great items! Congrats!


 
Thank you JB!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run today and got a couple of things. Found this oldie camo Cooper (50/20% off), neon fobs, pretty pony scarf and a FP gold phoebe (50% off).



Congrats on your finds!! I love the camo print. I really want to find a Phoebe or a Café carry-all in that print.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  Very pretty.  I really love that soft pink.  Enjoy!





Sarah03 said:


> These are all very pretty





letstalkbags said:


> That olive green is gorgeous ! CONGRATS !
> 
> 
> Love all of your items, especially the floral print !
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that camo print. Great finds ! I love the gold Phoebe, she looks great in that color.





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous, love that olive green colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kristin bag! Love that floral tote, I have one too and it is great to carry, congrats!
> 
> I carried it yesterday, it's very comfy!!
> 
> 
> Great items! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic haul, love the floral print scarf and how amazing to score a dragonfly fob! Congrats!![emoji2]



Thanks, all!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

letstalkbags said:


> They had this one hanging by itself and no on in line even noticed it and  the coin case came from the mens outlet store. Usually I don't find a lot there.
> 
> 
> Thanks. It was hanging by itself at the outlet , even the SA didn't have time to notice it !
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I saw your red fob and wanted one after seeing a pic. of it on your bag. It looked so nice on your zebra crosby.
> The dragonfly was at outlet just hanging there so I grabbed it . The SA didn't even see it get put out.



I called my Outlet & they have the Dragonfly Fob!  I'm so excited...they are holding it for me!!!!  Thank you for sharing. I would not have known otherwise.


----------



## MaryBel

iNeedCoffee said:


> Congrats on your finds!! I love the camo print. I really want to find a Phoebe or a Café carry-all in that print.


 
Thanks!
I hope you find it soon!


----------



## walk-unafraid

I picked this little cutie at the Gonzales LA outlet a couple of weeks ago. My first Coach in several months and I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

walk-unafraid said:


> I picked this little cutie at the Gonzales LA outlet a couple of weeks ago. My first Coach in several months and I love it!


That's pretty!


----------



## aj35758

Any pictures?


----------



## aj35758

Can you give me the style number of this bag please?


----------



## Caspin22

aj35758 said:


> Can you give me the style number of this bag please?



Who are you asking?  It's best if you use the "Quote" feature when responding so everyone knows which post you're referring to!  And, welcome!!


----------



## Caspin22

I'm not typically a siggy fan, but this dark brown siggy tote trimmed in neon pink was too cheerful to leave behind!


----------



## pursecharm

walk-unafraid said:


> I picked this little cutie at the Gonzales LA outlet a couple of weeks ago. My first Coach in several months and I love it!







Canderson22 said:


> I'm not typically a siggy fan, but this dark brown siggy tote trimmed in neon pink was too cheerful to leave behind!




Excellent choices!


----------



## abwd

walk-unafraid said:


> I picked this little cutie at the Gonzales LA outlet a couple of weeks ago. My first Coach in several months and I love it!




Beautiful! Congrats. I have been stalking EBay for the black or red!


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> I'm not typically a siggy fan, but this dark brown siggy tote trimmed in neon pink was too cheerful to leave behind!




Adorable!!! I saw this the other day and kept thinking "Why yes, I do need another tote!"


----------



## abwd

letstalkbags said:


> Some cases, wallet and fob from Macy's and then some outlet shopping. Purchased some gifts  from mens outlet store and while I was there, the SA mentioned how they have a scarf that matches my floral print bag I was carrying . I answer "yes, I have seen it online...it's very pretty."
> Then he says to another worker, go bring out the return for the womens store... !




Awesome haul!!! I wish I could find that scarf!!!


----------



## abwd

MaryBel said:


> Oh, love the ostrich! Congrats!




Twins in the Phoebe!!! It is such a great neutral! Love the camo. Coach had a suede reversible camo tote I have been trying to find. Congrats on a beautiful haul!!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> I'm not typically a siggy fan, but this dark brown siggy tote trimmed in neon pink was too cheerful to leave behind!


Love the neon pink trimming! Cute!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> I'm not typically a siggy fan, but this dark brown siggy tote trimmed in neon pink was too cheerful to leave behind!




Love it!  The neon is awesome.


----------



## Sarah03

walk-unafraid said:


> I picked this little cutie at the Gonzales LA outlet a couple of weeks ago. My first Coach in several months and I love it!




So cute. I love that floral print!


----------



## Caspin22

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Great combo! Loving the Mickie...think Canderson bought the same one?



Yes, I did, and I love it! Mine is the denim blue but the black is awesome too.  The Mickie line is 30/50 at my outlet this weekend so I'm seriously considering going to pick up the red one today too!


----------



## MaryBel

abwd said:


> Twins in the Phoebe!!! It is such a great neutral! Love the camo. Coach had a suede reversible camo tote I have been trying to find. Congrats on a beautiful haul!!


 
Thanks!
Your pic of your phoebe is the reason why this phoebe was haunting me. I was going to get one when they had the newer ones (MFF ones) but ended up getting the metallic borough but this time I had to get it.


I haven't seen the reversible camo tote but I'm sure it's pretty, I hope you find it soon!


----------



## abwd

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> Your pic of your phoebe is the reason why this phoebe was haunting me. I was going to get one when they had the newer ones (MFF ones) but ended up getting the metallic borough but this time I had to get it.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the reversible camo tote but I'm sure it's pretty, I hope you find it soon!




I never saw it in person, but it was suede camo!!!!  It was gorgeous, but expensive and I just couldn't pay that much for a tote. Or I should clarify...ANOTHER tote!!!


----------



## pbnjam

My Small turnlock Borough in Red Currant has arrived! It might be my last one. It's truly a good size because it fits my ipad and isn't too big or small. I just adore it!


----------



## CatePNW

pbnjam said:


> My Small turnlock Borough in Red Currant has arrived! It might be my last one. It's truly a good size because it fits my ipad and isn't too big or small. I just adore it!
> 
> View attachment 2922595



That's a great red color, very pretty bag!


----------



## carterazo

pbnjam said:


> My Small turnlock Borough in Red Currant has arrived! It might be my last one. It's truly a good size because it fits my ipad and isn't too big or small. I just adore it!
> 
> View attachment 2922595



Congrats!  I loooove mine.  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> My Small turnlock Borough in Red Currant has arrived! It might be my last one. It's truly a good size because it fits my ipad and isn't too big or small. I just adore it!
> 
> View attachment 2922595


Congrats!   That color is so pretty.  (So tempted by your beautiful picture but am on a ban).  enjoy!


----------



## alwaysalcazar

Beautiful red and love the borough in red Is there any left anywhere? I have been looking and it seems that it is unavailable in the department stores...in both colors. Does anyone know where can I still find it?
In black or red. Thanks...


----------



## Iamminda

alwaysalcazar said:


> Beautiful red and love the borough in red Is there any left anywhere? I have been looking and it seems that it is unavailable in the department stores...in both colors. Does anyone know where can I still find it?
> In black or red. Thanks...


I saw both red and black at the outlet last week.  Also it pops up at Macy's online from time to time.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> My Small turnlock Borough in Red Currant has arrived! It might be my last one. It's truly a good size because it fits my ipad and isn't too big or small. I just adore it!
> 
> View attachment 2922595


Sooo nice!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Yes, I did, and I love it! Mine is the denim blue but the black is awesome too.  The Mickie line is 30/50 at my outlet this weekend so I'm seriously considering going to pick up the red one today too!


If you do, post some pix please!!


----------



## Caspin22

BeachBagGal said:


> If you do, post some pix please!!




I did!


----------



## alwaysalcazar

Iamminda said:


> I saw both red and black at the outlet last week.  Also it pops up at Macy's online from time to time.


Ok, thanks, I will try calling my outlet tomorrow


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> I did!
> 
> View attachment 2922802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922803


Oooo love it! Is it a coralish red?


----------



## Caspin22

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love it! Is it a coralish red?




It definitely has some orange tones. It's very similar to Legacy Carnelian.


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> That's a great red color, very pretty bag!


Thank you! I realize that I really like red colored bags in almost all shades.


carterazo said:


> Congrats!  I loooove mine.  Enjoy!


Yay twins! I feel so classy with this one. 


Iamminda said:


> Congrats!   That color is so pretty.  (So tempted by your beautiful picture but am on a ban).  enjoy!


Thank you! You have a beautiful black one yourself. I think I am done too. I just have one more secondhand one coming and I will be okay until Fall. Hopefully, I don't eat my words.


alwaysalcazar said:


> Beautiful red and love the borough in red Is there any left anywhere? I have been looking and it seems that it is unavailable in the department stores...in both colors. Does anyone know where can I still find it?
> In black or red. Thanks...


Thank you. Actually it's not very convenient for me to go to the outlets. So I just bought it new with tags on ebay. I figure it's still cheaper than FP. 


BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo nice!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Canderson22 said:


> I did!
> 
> View attachment 2922802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922803


Wow, love this! Now debating between this and the denim one. Would you mind letting me know how much are these at the outlet? TIA!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> I did!
> 
> View attachment 2922802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922803




The red is so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> I did!
> 
> View attachment 2922802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922803


This is a gorgeous bright red! Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Wow, love this! Now debating between this and the denim one. Would you mind letting me know how much are these at the outlet? TIA!




Right now my outlet has the whole Mickie line on special at 30/50 off. Tag says $495 so with the 30/50 off the tote is $173.25 before tax.


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Canderson22 said:


> Right now my outlet has the whole Mickie line on special at 30/50 off. Tag says $495 so with the 30/50 off the tote is $173.25 before tax.


Thanks! Now off to call my outlet


----------



## Shadowaye

Hello all!! A bit late to the party but finally joined purse forum! And i'd like to share with you what i got for valentine's day this year. Gifted from my LDR hubby. The colors are actually SO much more vibrant in real life.

Isn't she pretty??? Perfect for spring with white dresses and coral cardigans! :sunnies


----------



## Shadowaye

walk-unafraid said:


> I picked this little cutie at the Gonzales LA outlet a couple of weeks ago. My first Coach in several months and I love it!


Oooo i love this design from coach. Actually contemplated to get one but cant decide which bag style to get. Love your bag, so chic!


----------



## Mariquel

Shadowaye said:


> Hello all!! A bit late to the party but finally joined purse forum! And i'd like to share with you what i got for valentine's day this year. Gifted from my LDR hubby. The colors are actually SO much more vibrant in real life.
> 
> Isn't she pretty??? Perfect for spring with white dresses and coral cardigans! :sunnies



Like spring flowers......so pleasant to look at! Good job, hubby.  Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Mariquel

pbnjam said:


> My Small turnlock Borough in Red Currant has arrived! It might be my last one. It's truly a good size because it fits my ipad and isn't too big or small. I just adore it!
> 
> View attachment 2922595



So pretty!  I need something in this color, then I'm putting myself on a ban........I think.


----------



## pbnjam

Mariquel said:


> So pretty!  I need something in this color, then I'm putting myself on a ban........I think.


What did you have in mind? A crosby? That is very pretty too.


----------



## Mariquel

pbnjam said:


> What did you have in mind? A crosby? That is very pretty too.



I do like the Crosby in that color but I was hoping for a Gramercy.


----------



## Cyra

That is a gorgeous tote!!  Is it Ryder?


----------



## bigal

Shadowaye said:


> Hello all!! A bit late to the party but finally joined purse forum! And i'd like to share with you what i got for valentine's day this year. Gifted from my LDR hubby. The colors are actually SO much more vibrant in real life.
> 
> Isn't she pretty??? Perfect for spring with white dresses and coral cardigans! :sunnies



So pretty.   If you'd like please post a picture in the "I love my Peyton domed cora"  clubhouse. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/i-love-my-peyton-domed-cora-878618.html

I love my Peyton Domed Cora


----------



## whateve

I love mini kisslock coin purses. These three are my latest purchases. The last picture are coin purses I've had for awhile. I've been using the black one so much, it is falling apart.


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> I did!
> 
> View attachment 2922802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922803




I'm totally digging this bag!!!! Love the red!


----------



## pbnjam

Mariquel said:


> I do like the Crosby in that color but I was hoping for a Gramercy.


 
Oh Gramercy in red currant sounds lovely! Nice choice! Hope to see your reveal.


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> I love mini kisslock coin purses. These three are my latest purchases. The last picture are coin purses I've had for awhile. I've been using the black one so much, it is falling apart.


 
Cute coin purses, esp the ocelot one.


----------



## bigal

whateve said:


> I love mini kisslock coin purses. These three are my latest purchases. The last picture are coin purses I've had for awhile. I've been using the black one so much, it is falling apart.



Those are so cute!  I love coin purses but just couldn't find one I liked...until last week.  Thanks for sharing yours.  Here's mine.


----------



## Caspin22

Cyra said:


> That is a gorgeous tote!!  Is it Ryder?




If you use the "quote" button you can reference the original post you're referring to. Im not sure who you're asking?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I love mini kisslock coin purses. These three are my latest purchases. The last picture are coin purses I've had for awhile. I've been using the black one so much, it is falling apart.


Very pretty.  That first one is especially elegant.


----------



## Cyra

Canderson22 said:


> I did!
> 
> View attachment 2922802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922803



Sorry, hope I've used the correct reply button.  I was wondering if this was a Ryder tote?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I have wanted this fob for a few years. Saw it on bonanza in 2012 and fell in love, but never got one...until now. *squee*


----------



## Caspin22

Cyra said:


> Sorry, hope I've used the correct reply button.  I was wondering if this was a Ryder tote?




Yup perfect quote execution!!  

Nope, it's not a Rhyder. It's actually a MFF (made for factory) bag called the Mickie Tote. There's a whole Mickie line - totes, satchels, crossbodies, and wallets. The feel of the style is definitely similar to Rhyder and the quality, at least in the two I own, is great.


----------



## simplyhappy

whateve said:


> I love mini kisslock coin purses. These three are my latest purchases. The last picture are coin purses I've had for awhile. I've been using the black one so much, it is falling apart.




Omg these are all so cute!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## whateve

pbnjam said:


> Cute coin purses, esp the ocelot one.





bigal said:


> Those are so cute!  I love coin purses but just couldn't find one I liked...until last week.  Thanks for sharing yours.  Here's mine.





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty.  That first one is especially elegant.





simplyhappy said:


> Omg these are all so cute!! [emoji5]&#65039;


Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

iNeedCoffee said:


> I have wanted this fob for a few years. Saw it on bonanza in 2012 and fell in love, but never got one...until now. *squee*


 
Cute cupcake! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

pbnjam said:


> Cute cupcake! Enjoy and congrats!



Thanks!  I think it'll look great on my scarlet Kristin. The reds seem to match.


----------



## designer1

I was in a store in Ottawa (Canada) this past weekend, and thought this calfskin wallet in ivory with gold hardware would match my LV Speedy well. I got it home and was thrilled how well it looked. Also found a cute bag charm from H&M for about $ 6 .
I love this wallet, and it will be prefect for spring/summer.


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> I have wanted this fob for a few years. Saw it on bonanza in 2012 and fell in love, but never got one...until now. *squee*



Oh my gosh, so cute!


----------



## Jaidybug

iNeedCoffee said:


> I have wanted this fob for a few years. Saw it on bonanza in 2012 and fell in love, but never got one...until now. *squee*




Super adorable!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I love mini kisslock coin purses. These three are my latest purchases. The last picture are coin purses I've had for awhile. I've been using the black one so much, it is falling apart.



Love your kisslocks! I think Nursie (she used to post all of the time) started a "love of kisslocks" thread - but I think it was a year or so ago.

Edit - I found the thread and bumped it for you!


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> Love your kisslocks! I think Nursie (she used to post all of the time) started a "love of kisslocks" thread - but I think it was a year or so ago.
> 
> Edit - I found the thread and bumped it for you!


Thanks! I posted in that thread before. I'll add my new pictures.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

designer1 said:


> I was in a store in Ottawa (Canada) this past weekend, and thought this calfskin wallet in ivory with gold hardware would match my LV Speedy well. I got it home and was thrilled how well it looked. Also found a cute bag charm from H&M for about $ 6 .
> I love this wallet, and it will be prefect for spring/summer.



The wallet coordinates beautifully with your gorgeous Speedy. I never really paid much attention to LV to be honest...but I love that pattern and color. Your picture is quite enabling!!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> Thanks! I posted in that thread before. I'll add my new pictures.




I went through it and I posted too! I miss Nursie - she was hysterical! I think she made us all feel okay to be bag hoarders.


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> I went through it and I posted too! I miss Nursie - she was hysterical! I think she made us all feel okay to be bag hoarders.


I miss her too! I loved her sense of humor!


----------



## pbnjam

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks!  I think it'll look great on my scarlet Kristin. The reds seem to match.


 O that's a good idea. I can totally picture the two together.


designer1 said:


> I was in a store in Ottawa (Canada) this past weekend, and thought this calfskin wallet in ivory with gold hardware would match my LV Speedy well. I got it home and was thrilled how well it looked. Also found a cute bag charm from H&M for about $ 6 .
> I love this wallet, and it will be prefect for spring/summer.


Nice match! Love the creamy color of the wallet.


----------



## quinna

I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.


----------



## designer1

iNeedCoffee said:


> The wallet coordinates beautifully with your gorgeous Speedy. I never really paid much attention to LV to be honest...but I love that pattern and color. Your picture is quite enabling!!



Its a great colour/pattern for the warmer months !


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.




O this is gorgeous! This color is vibrant and stunning.


----------



## pursecharm

quinna said:


> I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.




I don't blame you!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.


That color is gorgeous.


----------



## Mariquel

lurkernomore said:


> i went through it and i posted too! I miss nursie - she was hysterical! I think she made us all feel okay to be bag hoarders.





whateve said:


> i miss her too! I loved her sense of humor!



+100!


----------



## Mariquel

quinna said:


> I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.



I've always loved this Caroline, both for the style and the wonderful color!  Congrats.


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.


 
Beautiful!  You find the best stuff on eBay!  I do my fair share but nothing like the stuff you find.  I need to be more creative with my search criteria.......


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.




Stunning![emoji7] love it!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Picked this up yesterday.  Love that it comes with the detachable strap for crossbody wear too!


----------



## ZSP

designer1 said:


> I was in a store in Ottawa (Canada) this past weekend, and thought this calfskin wallet in ivory with gold hardware would match my LV Speedy well. I got it home and was thrilled how well it looked. Also found a cute bag charm from H&M for about $ 6 .
> I love this wallet, and it will be prefect for spring/summer.



A great match!  They look beautiful together.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2927345
> 
> Picked this up yesterday.  Love that it comes with the detachable strap for crossbody wear too!


I love this little cutie!!!!


----------



## pursecharm

Just got home with Mini Dakotah. I'll be wearing her this weekend.


----------



## pringirl

Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;


----------



## whateve

pursecharm said:


> Just got home with Mini Dakotah. I'll be wearing her this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927640


Cute! I hope you'll do some modeling shots!


----------



## whateve

pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;


super gorgeous!


----------



## pringirl

whateve said:


> super gorgeous!



Thank U!! &#128519;


----------



## pbnjam

pursecharm said:


> Just got home with Mini Dakotah. I'll be wearing her this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927640


 Congrats! Love the pebbled leather on this one!


leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2927345
> 
> Picked this up yesterday.  Love that it comes with the detachable strap for crossbody wear too!


 Cute little Swagger! Congrats!


pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;


 This is so pretty! Looks so elegant. Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

quinna said:


> I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.



Gorgeous!


----------



## quinna

pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;



I love this one!


----------



## pringirl

pbnjam said:


> This is so pretty! Looks so elegant. Congrats!






quinna said:


> I love this one!



Thank U!! &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

pursecharm said:


> Just got home with Mini Dakotah. I'll be wearing her this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927640


Ooo very nice!


----------



## pursecharm

whateve said:


> Cute! I hope you'll do some modeling shots!







BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo very nice!




Thanks. I think summer has arrived where I am so I need to dig up some shorts or a sundress [emoji41]!


----------



## pursecharm

pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather [emoji7]




Wow, a gathered Phoebe! These just show up randomly? She's lovely.


----------



## Caspin22

pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;



Ahhhhh...I obsessed over this bag for months when there were tons of them at the outlets.  Is yours Tea Rose, or Putty?  It's gorgeous and now it will be on my mind again!!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

pursecharm said:


> Just got home with Mini Dakotah. I'll be wearing her this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927640



Very nice.   Can't wait to see a mod shot.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;



Love the gathered leather and the color.  Enjoy her!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

quinna said:


> I shared in the secondhand thread, but since this is technically new I thought I would share here as well. Here's my new eBay steal, ultramarine pleated, gathered Caroline. I'm not as interested in most of the new line, so I've been hoarding all the old beauties I come across.



Beautiful.  You have such great taste in handbags.  I love all your handbag photos.  Sounds like you get such great deals too.


----------



## Elsee

It's been a while since I've posted anything, but I love all of the new beauties being posted. I just wanted to share my new love:


----------



## quinna

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Beautiful.  You have such great taste in handbags.  I love all your handbag photos.  Sounds like you get such great deals too.



Thank you!  I love the thrill of the deal hunt as much as I love the bags.


----------



## quinna

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!





pbnjam said:


> O this is gorgeous! This color is vibrant and stunning.





Iamminda said:


> That color is gorgeous.





Mariquel said:


> I've always loved this Caroline, both for the style and the wonderful color!  Congrats.





GA Peach said:


> Beautiful!  You find the best stuff on eBay!  I do my fair share but nothing like the stuff you find.  I need to be more creative with my search criteria.......





Jaidybug said:


> Stunning![emoji7] love it!


Thanks, ladies! I love being able to share my deals with all of you. My friends and family are usually less than impressed.


----------



## sandyclaws

Elsee said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything, but I love all of the new beauties being posted. I just wanted to share my new love:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928167




Love love love this!!


----------



## sandyclaws

my outlet purchase ^_^ wanted a brown bag and this was it!


----------



## pringirl

pursecharm said:


> Wow, a gathered Phoebe! These just show up randomly? She's lovely.



Thanks!
I do feel lucky in finding this.. after all I was late to the Phoebe obsession.




Canderson22 said:


> Ahhhhh...I obsessed over this bag for months when there were tons of them at the outlets.  Is yours Tea Rose, or Putty?  It's gorgeous and now it will be on my mind again!!



It's a powder pink and a great neutral. I just couldn't bring myself to let this one get away! It's an advance birthday gift for myself (perfect excuse to buy bags).




Pink Bon Bon said:


> Love the gathered leather and the color.  Enjoy her!



Thank U!! Been using her nonstop for a week now &#128518;


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2928451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my outlet purchase ^_^ wanted a brown bag and this was it!


Very nice!


----------



## Jaidybug

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2927345
> 
> Picked this up yesterday.  Love that it comes with the detachable strap for crossbody wear too!



Love it, this is on my want list[emoji4]



pursecharm said:


> Just got home with Mini Dakotah. I'll be wearing her this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927640




Such a cute bag, congrats!


pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather [emoji7]



Pretty!



Elsee said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything, but I love all of the new beauties being posted. I just wanted to share my new love:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928167




Love the black on black, stunning!


sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2928451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my outlet purchase ^_^ wanted a brown bag and this was it!




Nice choice! Saddle is a beautiful brown, congrats!


----------



## Apelila

Hey guys I will make this short and sweet I need a key holder that will not break my bank to hold my keys I found it in mens section and after I ventured at Clearance to see what they have I found this cute clutch, wristlet pochette. So I got them both with such a good price. Thank you for letting me share It's been awhile since I was here in this fun, crazy, awesome thread. Have a good day guys


----------



## Apelila

More picture


----------



## Elsee

sandyclaws said:


> Love love love this!!



Thanks. I love that the hardware is black. It really will go with anything!



sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2928451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my outlet purchase ^_^ wanted a brown bag and this was it!



Love your new brown tote!


----------



## Elsee

Jaidybug said:


> Love the black on black, stunning!



Thanks! I'm really in love with it!



Apelila said:


> Hey guys I will make this short and sweet I need a key holder that will not break my bank to hold my keys I found it in mens section and after I ventured at Clearance to see what they have I found this cute clutch, wristlet pochette. So I got them both with such a good price. Thank you for letting me share It's been awhile since I was here in this fun, crazy, awesome thread. Have a good day guys



Congratulations! They are both great finds!


----------



## Apelila

Elsee said:


> Thanks! I'm really in love with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! They are both great finds!


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> Hey guys I will make this short and sweet I need a key holder that will not break my bank to hold my keys I found it in mens section and after I ventured at Clearance to see what they have I found this cute clutch, wristlet pochette. So I got them both with such a good price. Thank you for letting me share It's been awhile since I was here in this fun, crazy, awesome thread. Have a good day guys


Nice goodies! What color is the wristlet?


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice goodies! What color is the wristlet?


It's more like peachy, salmon color sorry my lighting is bad and it doesn't catch the real color, but in person this clutch is eye catching coz the GHW is very shiny and had the rich effect


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> It's more like peachy, salmon color sorry my lighting is bad and it doesn't catch the real color, but in person this clutch is eye catching coz the GHW is very shiny and had the rich effect


That sounds very pretty!


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> That sounds very pretty!


Thank you BeachBagGal I know you for being sweet and always had a great thing to say here in Coach forum


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> Thank you BeachBagGal I know you for being sweet and always had a great thing to say here in Coach forum


Awww thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;




very pretty! I wanted this in brick and missed out on it...


----------



## Sarah03

pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;




This Phoebe is just beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

pursecharm said:


> Just got home with Mini Dakotah. I'll be wearing her this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927640




Aah!  Yay!  You got her!  Don't you just love the Dakotah?


----------



## Sarah03

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2928451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my outlet purchase ^_^ wanted a brown bag and this was it!




That brown is such a great color!  Very pretty. It's nice to see you back on here Sandyclaws!


----------



## Sarah03

Apelila said:


> Hey guys I will make this short and sweet I need a key holder that will not break my bank to hold my keys I found it in mens section and after I ventured at Clearance to see what they have I found this cute clutch, wristlet pochette. So I got them both with such a good price. Thank you for letting me share It's been awhile since I was here in this fun, crazy, awesome thread. Have a good day guys




Oh that wristlet is a gorgeous color!  Congrats to you on getting a great deal!


----------



## Apelila

Sarah03 said:


> Oh that wristlet is a gorgeous color!  Congrats to you on getting a great deal!


Thank you Sarah03


----------



## Jaidybug

Apelila said:


> More picture




Great items, congrats!


----------



## pringirl

lurkernomore said:


> very pretty! I wanted this in brick and missed out on it...



Thank U!!
I chose this over brick which is very classy and more formal looking IMO. 




Sarah03 said:


> This Phoebe is just beautiful!  Congrats!



Thank U!! &#128522;


----------



## Apelila

Jaidybug said:


> Great items, congrats!


Thank you Jaidybug


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My birthday present arrived today! Just 10 days to go before I get to carry her.


----------



## carinas

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My birthday present arrived today! Just 10 days to go before I get to carry her.



Beautiful! Congrats! I've been eyeing Rambler myself.
My Bday is in 11 days


----------



## MKB0925

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My birthday present arrived today! Just 10 days to go before I get to carry her.



So pretty! Happy birthday!


----------



## dl787

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My birthday present arrived today! Just 10 days to go before I get to carry her.



That bag is beautiful. Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rabid Loops

I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!


----------



## Mariquel

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!



What a great friend you have, giving you wise advice and generously giving you her feathers.  Amazing, beautiful bag you picked as your first Coach!  The cliche is true, you can't have just one.


----------



## eleanors36

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2927345
> 
> Picked this up yesterday.  Love that it comes with the detachable strap for crossbody wear too!


This is such a pretty bag!  Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

pursecharm said:


> Just got home with Mini Dakotah. I'll be wearing her this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927640


Very pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

pringirl said:


> Just got this from the outlet.. phoebe in gathered leather &#128525;


Gathered leather gives the Phoebe such a classy, elegant look.  Nice!


----------



## eleanors36

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!


Feathers look perfect on this bag and love the red.


----------



## eleanors36

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2928451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my outlet purchase ^_^ wanted a brown bag and this was it!


I love brown bags, and Coach has such good browns.


----------



## Rabid Loops

eleanors36 said:


> Feathers look perfect on this bag and love the red.



The feather give the whole raven aspect of the show and the red is not in your face, it is very dark and can easily carry it with any outfit!


----------



## Jesssh

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!



WOW. What a perfect first Coach bag! What an amazing friend to give you those much sought-after feathers!

The bag is gorgeous. I love the bleecker duffles. I have four! 3 minis and a big brick one with grommets.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

carinas said:


> Beautiful! Congrats! I've been eyeing Rambler myself.
> My Bday is in 11 days



Thank you! I think the size is really handy. Please post pics if you get one.
I have it on good authority that all of the best people are Aries. 



MKB0925 said:


> So pretty! Happy birthday!



Thank you! 



dl787 said:


> That bag is beautiful. Congrats and Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## Coconut lover

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!



Beautiful - love the color!  Enjoy!


----------



## pursecharm

Sarah03 said:


> Aah!  Yay!  You got her!  Don't you just love the Dakotah?




I had been waiting and waiting. Really love the whole vibe. She's a great weekend or outing bag.


----------



## Cyra

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## sandyclaws

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!




Omg that duffle!!!! *falls over** it's soooo dreamy! I'd imagine the leather is just insane on that bag[emoji7]


----------



## aubergined

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!




This looks gorgeous! And the feather with red tags gives it the perfect finishing touch! I passed this one up because I thought it lean more towards tomato than the red of the the other red currant styles, but you are making me think twice! Work that fire Red Woman!


----------



## Jaidybug

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My birthday present arrived today! Just 10 days to go before I get to carry her.




Great present, happy birthday!


----------



## Jaidybug

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!




Beautiful colour, feather looks perfect with it!


----------



## Rabid Loops

sandyclaws said:


> Omg that duffle!!!! *falls over** it's soooo dreamy! I'd imagine the leather is just insane on that bag[emoji7]


The leather is insane!! I thought it was odd because the sales person bright another one out because mine had a small scratch on the front (I didn't mind it, but apparently she did). The second one was the same color, but the leather was all wrinkly and rough, not smooth like this one. The smoothness of the leather was one of the deciding factors. If the other bag was out on the floor, I probably would have second guessed buying it. She said that maybe that leather came from a different part of the hide and that is why it was wrinkly. I liked the one I got though!! I can even see where there are scars from the hide that are accentuated from the dye. It gives it character IMO!!


----------



## Caspin22

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!




Stunning!  I love Duffles and that red is spectacular!!  Is the hardware silver or gold?


----------



## Rabid Loops

Canderson22 said:


> Stunning!  I love Duffles and that red is spectacular!!  Is the hardware silver or gold?


Silver, my go-to. I do not like gold hardware. Just imagine if this bag had gunmetal hardware


----------



## letstalkbags

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!


I love this style, great bag! I wanted a red one but instead purchased the olive, the tan and a grommet one in brick.  The leather on the one you picked looks perfect and love the fob ! CONGRATS !


----------



## rbleather

Rabid Loops said:


> I would never dream I would be Coach kind of gal. I am used to carrying backpacks and Timbuk2 messengers. I went to visit a friend over the weekend who took me to my first Coach outlet. I admit, I was overwhelmed and she said do not get anything if it didn't "call to me." I saw this bag and was automatically drawn to it: the Bleecker Soft Duffle in Red Currant. The red was so alluring and immediately reminded me of Melisandre the priestess of R'hllor (aka The Red Woman) in Game of Thrones. Since my friend cannot stand what she refers to as "dangly bits" on bags (she has a drawer full of hang tags) she graciously gave me the feathers that went with her small Dakotah. They are perfect addition to what I now refer to as my Game of Thrones bag. The leather is so soft, smooth, and smooshy that it reminds me of the leather interior of a sports car. Now I am actively seeking out this bag in other colors!




Wow, the colr is incredible and you can tell how soft it is in the picture.


----------



## Sarah03

My new PCE goodies (thank you to my wonderful SA)!
View attachment 2932112
View attachment 2932113

Ocelot double zip phone wallet & Pink mini skinny. I'm so in love with the pink. With the phone wallet I will have to purchase a slim case as my iPhone 6 doesn't fit In the phone pocket- not too big of a deal.


----------



## Jaidybug

Sarah03 said:


> My new PCE goodies (thank you to my wonderful SA)!
> View attachment 2932112
> View attachment 2932113
> 
> Ocelot double zip phone wallet & Pink mini skinny. I'm so in love with the pink. With the phone wallet I will have to purchase a slim case as my iPhone 6 doesn't fit In the phone pocket- not too big of a deal.




I love the ocelot print, and the pink is pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

Jaidybug said:


> I love the ocelot print, and the pink is pretty. Congrats!




Thanks!  The ocelot is so fun.


----------



## jane

I may have gone on a slight shopping spree last weekend on e-bay for basket clutches. Bought these three, and I think that's all I need! Pictured are mint, cobalt, and magenta. Of course I would love emerald too but I accept that probably won't happen.


----------



## quinna

jane said:


> I may have gone on a slight shopping spree last weekend on e-bay for basket clutches. Bought these three, and I think that's all I need! Pictured are mint, cobalt, and magenta. Of course I would love emerald too but I accept that probably won't happen.



These are adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

jane said:


> I may have gone on a slight shopping spree last weekend on e-bay for basket clutches. Bought these three, and I think that's all I need! Pictured are mint, cobalt, and magenta. Of course I would love emerald too but I accept that probably won't happen.


Gorgeous colors!  Congrats!


----------



## zaara10

jane said:


> I may have gone on a slight shopping spree last weekend on e-bay for basket clutches. Bought these three, and I think that's all I need! Pictured are mint, cobalt, and magenta. Of course I would love emerald too but I accept that probably won't happen.


Great colors!!! Love how they look together!


----------



## ZSP

jane said:


> I may have gone on a slight shopping spree last weekend on e-bay for basket clutches. Bought these three, and I think that's all I need! Pictured are mint, cobalt, and magenta. Of course I would love emerald too but I accept that probably won't happen.




I love these bags.  I don't know why I don't have one.  Or two.  lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

jane said:


> I may have gone on a slight shopping spree last weekend on e-bay for basket clutches. Bought these three, and I think that's all I need! Pictured are mint, cobalt, and magenta. Of course I would love emerald too but I accept that probably won't happen.


LOVE those colors!!


----------



## paula3boys

Got this today! One of last two that was at JAX!


----------



## letstalkbags

Sarah03 said:


> My new PCE goodies (thank you to my wonderful SA)!
> View attachment 2932112
> View attachment 2932113
> 
> Ocelot double zip phone wallet & Pink mini skinny. I'm so in love with the pink. With the phone wallet I will have to purchase a slim case as my iPhone 6 doesn't fit In the phone pocket- not too big of a deal.


Love those, Congrats !



jane said:


> I may have gone on a slight shopping spree last weekend on e-bay for basket clutches. Bought these three, and I think that's all I need! Pictured are mint, cobalt, and magenta. Of course I would love emerald too but I accept that probably won't happen.


Love, love , love these colors and Legacy leather ! Congrats !



paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2935097
> 
> View attachment 2935098
> 
> Got this today! One of last two that was at JAX!


Lucky girl ! Congrats !


----------



## letstalkbags

Print cross grain new Coach taxi zip tote #36357 ( see reveal for more pics.)


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2935097
> 
> View attachment 2935098
> 
> Got this today! One of last two that was at JAX!




So so gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2935097
> 
> View attachment 2935098
> 
> Got this today! One of last two that was at JAX!


Congrats!  Great leather!


----------



## paula3boys

letstalkbags said:


> Love those, Congrats !
> 
> 
> Love, love , love these colors and Legacy leather ! Congrats !
> 
> 
> Lucky girl ! Congrats !







Sarah03 said:


> So so gorgeous. Congrats!







frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats!  Great leather!




Thank you! I didn't know till now as my store closed so I've never seen this in person till now. I kept looking at pics and wanted to see if I'd like it as much as many here


----------



## StellaBella22

LauraTracy said:


> She was once a paper dream.....



In love &#10084;&#65039;&#128561;


----------



## pbnjam

letstalkbags said:


> Print cross grain new Coach taxi zip tote #36357 ( see reveal for more pics.)




Very pretty print! Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2935097
> 
> View attachment 2935098
> 
> Got this today! One of last two that was at JAX!



Gorgeous bag and that leather is awesome!


----------



## Jaidybug

jane said:


> I may have gone on a slight shopping spree last weekend on e-bay for basket clutches. Bought these three, and I think that's all I need! Pictured are mint, cobalt, and magenta. Of course I would love emerald too but I accept that probably won't happen.



Gorgeous colours, love the Cobalt!



paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2935097
> 
> View attachment 2935098
> 
> Got this today! One of last two that was at JAX!



Love the leather, congrats!



letstalkbags said:


> Print cross grain new Coach taxi zip tote #36357 ( see reveal for more pics.)




So pretty in that print! Congrats!


----------



## sandyclaws

letstalkbags said:


> Print cross grain new Coach taxi zip tote #36357 ( see reveal for more pics.)




How cute is this!! Love the print


----------



## sandyclaws

New to me Saffron Lindsey chillin


----------



## gr8onteej

Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet 
Whipstitch Dakotah


----------



## pbnjam

sandyclaws said:


> New to me Saffron Lindsey chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935487


So pretty and matches your fossil charm! And very cute Star Wars pillows!


gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519



Wow lucky you! Gorgeous find!


----------



## paula3boys

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag and that leather is awesome!







Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous colours, love the Cobalt!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leather, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty in that print! Congrats!




I love this leather! Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

pbnjam said:


> So pretty and matches your fossil charm! And very cute Star Wars pillows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow lucky you! Gorgeous find!




Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> New to me Saffron Lindsey chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935487


Very nice (btw I love your Star Wars pillows!!)!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519


Ooo so nice!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519


congrats!  that is so pretty.  Do you know if it was a return or that the dakotahs finally made it to the outlet?  Do you mind if I ask whether it was 50% off?  Thx


----------



## pursecharm

sandyclaws said:


> New to me Saffron Lindsey chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935487




You are so creative!


----------



## pursecharm

gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519




You are so wise, great find.


----------



## letstalkbags

sandyclaws said:


> New to me Saffron Lindsey chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935487


Love this bag and this color !



gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519


 You are so lucky ! And that post-er was *always* right .  
I wish I could find this at an outlet . CONGRATS !


----------



## lurkernomore

letstalkbags said:


> Love this bag and this color !
> 
> 
> You are so lucky ! And that post-er was *always* right .
> I wish I could find this at an outlet . CONGRATS !



She was always right and she sure made shopping fun!


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> congrats!  that is so pretty.  Do you know if it was a return or that the dakotahs finally made it to the outlet?  Do you mind if I ask whether it was 50% off?  Thx




I don't know if it was a return but I do know they also had a red one that sold last week.  It was 20/50.


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo so nice!




Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519


Congrats G!


----------



## GA Peach

gr8onteej said:


> I don't know if it was a return but I do know they also had a red one that sold last week.  It was 20/50.


 
Wow!  Great deal.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats G!




Thanks!  


GA Peach said:


> Wow!  Great deal.




It was! Thanks!


----------



## MKB0925

sandyclaws said:


> New to me Saffron Lindsey chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935487



Very pretty....I love the color!


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519



Beautiful. ..great find!


----------



## gr8onteej

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful. ..great find!




Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

letstalkbags said:


> Love this bag and this color !
> 
> 
> You are so lucky ! And that post-er was *always* right .
> I wish I could find this at an outlet . CONGRATS !



There are some that do not show up at outlet though


----------



## gr8onteej

paula3boys said:


> There are some that do not show up at outlet though




True.  Makes shopping fun.  Do I get it now or do I wait and see if it shows up later.  I wasn't really looking for it, it just happened, so that was a bonus.  If it had been the red one - well that would be like a double bonus.  If it's a bag I really want, I get it and enjoy it.


----------



## paula3boys

gr8onteej said:


> True.  Makes shopping fun.  Do I get it now or do I wait and see if it shows up later.  I wasn't really looking for it, it just happened, so that was a bonus.  If it had been the red one - well that would be like a double bonus.  If it's a bag I really want, I get it and enjoy it.




Like winning the handbag lottery!  lol


----------



## gr8onteej

paula3boys said:


> Like winning the handbag lottery!  lol




Yes!!!!  Lol!  [emoji38]


----------



## Jaidybug

sandyclaws said:


> New to me Saffron Lindsey chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935487




Great colour, and love those Star Wars pillows!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519




Woohoo! Fantastic find! Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Picked up the folio to match my tote!


----------



## yellowbernie

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the folio to match my tote!


Very cute, congrats


----------



## frivofrugalista

yellowbernie said:


> Very cute, congrats



Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

Jaidybug said:


> Woohoo! Fantastic find! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## happibug

sandyclaws said:


> New to me Saffron Lindsey chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935487


I love the Saffron Lindsey - what a great color! Congrats!! 



gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519


What a wonderful find! Congratulations!


----------



## zaara10

gr8onteej said:


> Ok so when I found the coach forum a couple of years ago, there was this one poster who said everything ends up at the outlet.  Well this was at the outlet
> Whipstitch Dakotah
> View attachment 2935519


 Omg at the outlet?! I want this one! Congrats!


----------



## gr8onteej

happibug said:


> I love the Saffron Lindsey - what a great color! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> What a wonderful find! Congratulations!




Thank you!



zaara10 said:


> Omg at the outlet?! I want this one! Congrats!




Thanks!  Call your outlet, see if they can find one for you.  Good luck!


----------



## MKB0925

My Taxi Zip tote in Nude. Got her at outlet yesterday and moved right in!


----------



## letstalkbags

lurkernomore said:


> She was always right and she sure made shopping fun!


 So true !


----------



## letstalkbags

MKB0925 said:


> My Taxi Zip tote in Nude. Got her at outlet yesterday and moved right in!


Pretty color ! Congrats!


----------



## lurkernomore

I have wanted something in bottle green for awhile. I stalked this duffle and won the auction - she made it to me for under $50!
The 2nd pic is with her cousin that I found awhile back - I am in love with this style - and I think it shows the true color better. I am in the middle of a massive kitchen renovation so there isn't a lot of room for me to take pics.


----------



## MKB0925

lurkernomore said:


> I have wanted something in bottle green for awhile. I stalked this duffle and won the auction - she made it to me for under $50!
> The 2nd pic is with her cousin that I found awhile back - I am in love with this style - and I think it shows the true color better. I am in the middle of a massive kitchen renovation so there isn't a lot of room for me to take pics.



Very pretty green!


----------



## lurkernomore

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty green!




Thanks - I think I am moving right in. She is spotless!


----------



## Jaidybug

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the folio to match my tote!



Love the leather, great colour!



MKB0925 said:


> My Taxi Zip tote in Nude. Got her at outlet yesterday and moved right in!



Beautiful!



lurkernomore said:


> I have wanted something in bottle green for awhile. I stalked this duffle and won the auction - she made it to me for under $50!
> The 2nd pic is with her cousin that I found awhile back - I am in love with this style - and I think it shows the true color better. I am in the middle of a massive kitchen renovation so there isn't a lot of room for me to take pics.




The green looks really pretty[emoji2]


----------



## PrincessCypress

My new Crosby in croc embossed Grey Birch!!! I just posted a reveal thread with more pics at:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/first-visit-to-coach-2015-spring-summer-exotic-899878.html

She is from Spring Act II, set to be released on Friday.


----------



## lurkernomore

PrincessCypress said:


> My new Crosby in croc embossed Grey Birch!!! I just posted a reveal thread with more pics at:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/first-visit-to-coach-2015-spring-summer-exotic-899878.html
> 
> She is from Spring Act II, set to be released on Friday.



This is gorgeous -enjoy!


----------



## PrincessCypress

lurkernomore said:


> This is gorgeous -enjoy!



Thank you, lurkernomore!


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> I have wanted something in bottle green for awhile. I stalked this duffle and won the auction - she made it to me for under $50!
> The 2nd pic is with her cousin that I found awhile back - I am in love with this style - and I think it shows the true color better. I am in the middle of a massive kitchen renovation so there isn't a lot of room for me to take pics.



Love that emerald green!  Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

PrincessCypress said:


> My new Crosby in croc embossed Grey Birch!!! I just posted a reveal thread with more pics at:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/first-visit-to-coach-2015-spring-summer-exotic-899878.html
> 
> She is from Spring Act II, set to be released on Friday.


Great ensemble!  Congrats!


----------



## PrincessCypress

eleanors36 said:


> Great ensemble!  Congrats!



Thank you, eleanors36!


----------



## quinna

PrincessCypress said:


> My new Crosby in croc embossed Grey Birch!!! I just posted a reveal thread with more pics at:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/first-visit-to-coach-2015-spring-summer-exotic-899878.html
> 
> She is from Spring Act II, set to be released on Friday.



Beautiful!


----------



## happibug

Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:


----------



## carterazo

Congrats on all your pretties, happibug!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868



Beautiful.  Great choices.


----------



## happibug

carterazo said:


> Congrats on all your pretties, happibug!





Pink Bon Bon said:


> Beautiful.  Great choices.



Thank you both, so much!


----------



## Jaidybug

happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868




Very pretty, love the badlands floral print. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868


You're on a Swagger roll! All different and beautiful in its own way. And what a cute crosby. I usually like leather to be slouchy or pebbly but I'm really drawn to this one! ..... I want......


----------



## OllieO

happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868




Very pretty!  I especially like that rose gold Swagger!


----------



## frivofrugalista

happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868



Congrats!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

quinna said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks, quinna!


----------



## PrincessCypress

happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868



Congratulations, happibug! Your rose gold swagger is adorable!


----------



## tonij2000

happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868


Wowza! Congrats!



PrincessCypress said:


> My new Crosby in croc embossed Grey Birch!!! I just posted a reveal thread with more pics at:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/first-visit-to-coach-2015-spring-summer-exotic-899878.html
> 
> She is from Spring Act II, set to be released on Friday.


I need this one in my life, congrats!


----------



## PrincessCypress

tonij2000 said:


> I need this one in my life, congrats!



Awww, thank you, tonij2000!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

MKB0925 said:


> My Taxi Zip tote in Nude. Got her at outlet yesterday and moved right in!




Omg love this! Classy


----------



## Cyra

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the folio to match my tote!



Very nice!!!  Lovely piece!!  &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## happibug

Jaidybug said:


> Very pretty, love the badlands floral print. Congrats!


Thank you so much! 


pbnjam said:


> You're on a Swagger roll! All different and beautiful in its own way. And what a cute crosby. I usually like leather to be slouchy or pebbly but I'm really drawn to this one! ..... I want......


Thank you! Yes, a little swagger addicted!  


OllieO said:


> Very pretty!  I especially like that rose gold Swagger!


Thank you! I love the color, too! 


frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you! 


PrincessCypress said:


> Congratulations, happibug! Your rose gold swagger is adorable!


Thank you so much!


----------



## happibug

tonij2000 said:


> Wowza! Congrats!


Thank you so much!


----------



## sb2

Found this prairie wristlet for over half off what Coach wants it for right now so had to get it for that.  I don't think I would have paid full price for it, but the leather is thick. Not as soft as legacy or Madison leather maybe it's the smaller pebble texture to it.  But the gold chain has pretty substantial weight to it.  Not sure why one side can come unattached but the other can't at the pocket is wondering to me.  Is that suppose to be used as another handle or attach to something else or just the ring at the other end?  But it is a nice size and looks nice not really cheap looking like I was worried it would not seeing it first . Oh and I like how there is a small creed patch.  No numbers under it. They are still on a little tag by the made in tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## BeachBagGal

sb2 said:


> Found this prairie wristlet for over half off what Coach wants it for right now so had to get it for that.  I don't think I would have paid full price for it, but the leather is thick. Not as soft as legacy or Madison leather maybe it's the smaller pebble texture to it.  But the gold chain has pretty substantial weight to it.  Not sure why one side can come unattached but the other can't at the pocket is wondering to me.  Is that suppose to be used as another handle or attach to something else or just the ring at the other end?  But it is a nice size and looks nice not really cheap looking like I was worried it would not seeing it first . Oh and I like how there is a small creed patch.  No numbers under it. They are still on a little tag by the made in tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


That's a cute wristlet!


----------



## Sem1charmed

Hello!  I'm new to this forum and stumbled across it (glad I did!!)






I received this gorgeous bag a few days ago from eBay! I got a killer deal on it. I still want the Ashley satchel...but my husband whines about having all these Coach bags


----------



## pringirl

sb2 said:


> Found this prairie wristlet for over half off what Coach wants it for right now so had to get it for that.  I don't think I would have paid full price for it, but the leather is thick. Not as soft as legacy or Madison leather maybe it's the smaller pebble texture to it.  But the gold chain has pretty substantial weight to it.  Not sure why one side can come unattached but the other can't at the pocket is wondering to me.  Is that suppose to be used as another handle or attach to something else or just the ring at the other end?  But it is a nice size and looks nice not really cheap looking like I was worried it would not seeing it first . Oh and I like how there is a small creed patch.  No numbers under it. They are still on a little tag by the made in tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



This looks really nice! 
I'm on the lookout for a wristlet actually. Does this fit the Samsung note 4 or iPhone 6 plus?


----------



## pringirl

PrincessCypress said:


> My new Crosby in croc embossed Grey Birch!!! I just posted a reveal thread with more pics at:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/first-visit-to-coach-2015-spring-summer-exotic-899878.html
> 
> She is from Spring Act II, set to be released on Friday.



Love the crosby. Congrats! 







happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868



The badlands print is really captivating. Great buys!


----------



## pringirl

lurkernomore said:


> I have wanted something in bottle green for awhile. I stalked this duffle and won the auction - she made it to me for under $50!
> The 2nd pic is with her cousin that I found awhile back - I am in love with this style - and I think it shows the true color better. I am in the middle of a massive kitchen renovation so there isn't a lot of room for me to take pics.



$50!! What a steal indeed.
I'm currently stalking a fuschia legacy duffle.. &#128540;


----------



## PrincessCypress

pringirl said:


> Love the crosby. Congrats!



Thanks, pringirl!


----------



## Jaidybug

PrincessCypress said:


> My new Crosby in croc embossed Grey Birch!!! I just posted a reveal thread with more pics at:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/first-visit-to-coach-2015-spring-summer-exotic-899878.html
> 
> 
> 
> She is from Spring Act II, set to be released on Friday.



Saw this yesterday at FP, it is beautiful! Congrats!



sb2 said:


> Found this prairie wristlet for over half off what Coach wants it for right now so had to get it for that.  I don't think I would have paid full price for it, but the leather is thick. Not as soft as legacy or Madison leather maybe it's the smaller pebble texture to it.  But the gold chain has pretty substantial weight to it.  Not sure why one side can come unattached but the other can't at the pocket is wondering to me.  Is that suppose to be used as another handle or attach to something else or just the ring at the other end?  But it is a nice size and looks nice not really cheap looking like I was worried it would not seeing it first . Oh and I like how there is a small creed patch.  No numbers under it. They are still on a little tag by the made in tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Love the leather, pretty colour!



Sem1charmed said:


> Hello!  I'm new to this forum and stumbled across it (glad I did!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this gorgeous bag a few days ago from eBay! I got a killer deal on it. I still want the Ashley satchel...but my husband whines about having all these Coach bags



Welcome, and cute bag[emoji3]


----------



## Mariquel

Sem1charmed said:


> Hello!  I'm new to this forum and stumbled across it (glad I did!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this gorgeous bag a few days ago from eBay! I got a killer deal on it. I still want the Ashley satchel...but my husband whines about having all these Coach bags



Welcome to the forum!  Cute satchel......


----------



## sb2

pringirl said:


> This looks really nice!
> I'm on the lookout for a wristlet actually. Does this fit the Samsung note 4 or iPhone 6 plus?



Ya this is more like a small folio or a clutch. I can put my 7in kindle in it Without a big case on it.  And my galaxy s4 and a mini skinny.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Jaidybug said:


> Saw this yesterday at FP, it is beautiful! Congrats!



Awww, thank you Jaidybug!!! 

P.S. Does FP = Full Price and MFF = Made For Factory? Coach newbie here.


----------



## Jaidybug

PrincessCypress said:


> Awww, thank you Jaidybug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Does FP = Full Price and MFF = Made For Factory? Coach newbie here.




Yes, that's correct[emoji4]


----------



## PrincessCypress

Jaidybug said:


> Yes, that's correct[emoji4]



Thanks, Jaidybug!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Surprised myself by grabbing one of the marked down Mickie Satchels at the Factory this past weekend.

It's a great colorway, Pearlized Denim and i adore the front magnetic pocket for my Phone. It's actually not badly made and is so in the Philippines...  I also grabbed a Robot Fob lol so cute and suits the purse well IMO.


----------



## ZSP

Sem1charmed said:


> Hello!  I'm new to this forum and stumbled across it (glad I did!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this gorgeous bag a few days ago from eBay! I got a killer deal on it. I still want the Ashley satchel...but my husband whines about having all these Coach bags



I love your new bag.  A whining husband  lol  I just tell mine to suck it up.  I don't interfere with the things he likes and spends money on.  lol


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Surprised myself by grabbing one of the marked down Mickie Satchels at the Factory this past weekend.
> 
> It's a great colorway, Pearlized Denim and i adore the front magnetic pocket for my Phone. It's actually not badly made and is so in the Philippines...  I also grabbed a Robot Fob lol so cute and suits the purse well IMO.


This robot fob is so cute! Goes very well with your satchel. Love the denim color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> This robot fob is so cute! Goes very well with your satchel. Love the denim color!



Thank you! it is a fun color without being to light to risk transfer.


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> Surprised myself by grabbing one of the marked down Mickie Satchels at the Factory this past weekend.
> 
> It's a great colorway, Pearlized Denim and i adore the front magnetic pocket for my Phone. It's actually not badly made and is so in the Philippines...  I also grabbed a Robot Fob lol so cute and suits the purse well IMO.



Everything about this bag is fantastic!!! And the robot is so cute


----------



## PrincessCypress

HesitantShopper said:


> Surprised myself by grabbing one of the marked down Mickie Satchels at the Factory this past weekend.
> 
> It's a great colorway, Pearlized Denim and i adore the front magnetic pocket for my Phone. It's actually not badly made and is so in the Philippines...  I also grabbed a Robot Fob lol so cute and suits the purse well IMO.



I'm not a fan of bag charms or fobs in general, but I have to say that your Robot Fob is just so darn cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

PrincessCypress said:


> I'm not a fan of bag charms or fobs in general, but I have to say that your Robot Fob is just so darn cute!



He is really detailed, on the other side he has more robot-like detailing, he obviously turned about on me at picture time, because it doesn't say Coach on both sides, i just adore him...


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> Everything about this bag is fantastic!!! And the robot is so cute



Thank you! for a MFF is really is a nicely done bag, soft and well detailed.


----------



## Caspin22

HesitantShopper said:


> Surprised myself by grabbing one of the marked down Mickie Satchels at the Factory this past weekend.
> 
> It's a great colorway, Pearlized Denim and i adore the front magnetic pocket for my Phone. It's actually not badly made and is so in the Philippines...  I also grabbed a Robot Fob lol so cute and suits the purse well IMO.



Congrats!!  I have the tote version of this bag in the same color and I LOVE it.  The leather breaks in wonderfully after some use.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Congrats!!  I have the tote version of this bag in the same color and I LOVE it.  The leather breaks in wonderfully after some use.



Ty! I believe i have seen your reveal before! nice to hear feedback, seems so soft already which i like, the color just shines when the sun hits it! Again, they really did a great job with this line of bags.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

A few things I've bought recently.

Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.  
It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.




PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs

Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic




Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work on that.


----------



## Iamminda

Icecaramellatte said:


> A few things I've bought recently.
> 
> Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.
> It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs
> 
> Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work on that.


Congrats on your three new beauties!   That purple iris Brooklyn is so pretty -- I have found quite a few good deals at Macy's in the past so I always swing by when I am at the mall.   Your swagger is gorgeous -- that's my favorite color/hardware combo.  Finally, I really like the apricot color.  Enjoy!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Icecaramellatte said:


> A few things I've bought recently.
> 
> Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.
> It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs
> 
> Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work on that.


Awesome choices! I love pebbly Coach leather...


----------



## happibug

Icecaramellatte said:


> A few things I've bought recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.
> 
> It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.
> 
> 
> PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs
> 
> 
> 
> Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work on that.



Congratulations on your beautiful new bags! I love them all. I think the apricot whiplash is especially gorgeous!


----------



## happibug

Here's my (hard to photograph!) mini metallic Prince Street Satchel:


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your three new beauties!   That purple iris Brooklyn is so pretty -- I have found quite a few good deals at Macy's in the past so I always swing by when I am at the mall.   Your swagger is gorgeous -- that's my favorite color/hardware combo.  Finally, I really like the apricot color.  Enjoy!





ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Awesome choices! I love pebbly Coach leather...





happibug said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bags! I love them all. I think the apricot whiplash is especially gorgeous!



Thanks to all!



happibug said:


> Here's my (hard to photograph!) mini metallic Prince Street Satchel:
> View attachment 2948285



So cool!  I must get something in mirror metallic.


----------



## Iamminda

happibug said:


> Here's my (hard to photograph!) mini metallic Prince Street Satchel:
> View attachment 2948285


That looks so unique and cool!  Enjoy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Icecaramellatte said:


> A few things I've bought recently.
> 
> Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.
> It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs
> 
> Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work on that.


 Really likin the apricot bag! The whiplash does it for me


----------



## MKB0925

Icecaramellatte said:


> A few things I've bought recently.
> 
> Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.
> It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs
> 
> Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work on that.



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## MKB0925

happibug said:


> Here's my (hard to photograph!) mini metallic Prince Street Satchel:
> View attachment 2948285



Very pretty...


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Icecaramellatte said:


> A few things I've bought recently.
> 
> Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.
> It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs
> 
> Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work
> 
> 
> on that.





Great choices and deals.  Congratulations!


----------



## happibug

Icecaramellatte said:


> So cool!  I must get something in mirror metallic.





Iamminda said:


> That looks so unique and cool!  Enjoy!





MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty...



Thank you all so much! It's a fun bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

Icecaramellatte said:


> A few things I've bought recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.
> 
> It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs
> 
> 
> 
> Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work on that.




Beautiful choices!


----------



## Jaidybug

happibug said:


> Here's my (hard to photograph!) mini metallic Prince Street Satchel:
> View attachment 2948285




Very pretty and unique!


----------



## happibug

Jaidybug said:


> Very pretty and unique!


Thank you so much, Jaidybug!


----------



## lurkernomore

happibug said:


> Here's my (hard to photograph!) mini metallic Prince Street Satchel:
> View attachment 2948285


I love this - but I would be afraid to touch it


----------



## happibug

lurkernomore said:


> I love this - but I would be afraid to touch it


Ha ha! Both of us!  I've used it a few days, now, it actually still looks great. I had to view a few closely to be sure there were no scratches that bugged me when I first got it, though ... one had a little dot where the mirrored surface wasn't coated properly and so I exchanged it. Thank you!


----------



## Jesssh

One pair of swaggers...


----------



## Jesssh

... and two pairs of shoes!


----------



## MaryBel

Got these 2 bags at the outlet yesterday. Also got these 2 fobs last week.


Ah, and the white fob also from yesterday's trip


----------



## Kitts

A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.

Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.

(Please excuse the price tag in pics.)


----------



## Jesssh

Kitts said:


> A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.
> 
> Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.
> 
> (Please excuse the price tag in pics.)
> 
> View attachment 2950396
> View attachment 2950399



So cute!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 bags at the outlet yesterday. Also got these 2 fobs last week.
> 
> 
> Ah, and the white fob also from yesterday's trip



Beautiful finds!  Is your phoebe full price or mff? If it is mff how do feel the quality is?


----------



## Mariquel

Kitts said:


> A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.
> 
> Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.
> 
> (Please excuse the price tag in pics.)
> 
> View attachment 2950396
> View attachment 2950399



That is a darling keyfob!  Great excuse for a new purse!


----------



## MaryBel

Kitts said:


> A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.
> 
> Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.
> 
> (Please excuse the price tag in pics.)
> 
> View attachment 2950396
> View attachment 2950399




OMG, this is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful finds!  Is your phoebe full price or mff? If it is mff how do feel the quality is?




Thanks!
It is MFF. I didn't even know they had done MFF in this print. I don't remember seeing them before.


The quality is good. I think the leather is thinner than the leather in the regular phoebes and not as soft and it is very smooth. I love the smooth part. I got mine for $141+tax (with the 50/40 discount) and I think it is a steal for the bag! Very happy I got it!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> It is MFF. I didn't even know they had done MFF in this print. I don't remember seeing them before.
> 
> 
> The quality is good. I think the leather is thinner than the leather in the regular phoebes and not as soft and it is very smooth. I love the smooth part. I got mine for $141+tax (with the 50/40 discount) and I think it is a steal for the bag! Very happy I got it!



That's a great deal! !
What do you think of the hardware? The tag says IM which I'm assuming means imitation metal.


----------



## pbnjam

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 bags at the outlet yesterday. Also got these 2 fobs last week.
> 
> 
> Ah, and the white fob also from yesterday's trip




Nice outlet finds! You always find good stuff! Love your python embossed phoebe, very classy!


----------



## pbnjam

Jesssh said:


> One pair of swaggers...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950323




Love both your Swaggers! Totally different and very necessary!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Got the Mickie tote today. This is one of the nicest leathers (FP or MFF) I've felt in a long time. I usually gravitate toward FP, this is my first MFF bag in over 5 years, but it was totally worth it! I'm in love! [emoji7]


----------



## tflowers921

Jesssh said:


> One pair of swaggers...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950323




Congrats!!! The black on black swagger is so great looking!!!


----------



## zaara10

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Got the Mickie tote today. This is one of the nicest leathers (FP or MFF) I've felt in a long time. I usually gravitate toward FP, this is my first MFF bag in over 5 years, but it was totally worth it! I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950638
> View attachment 2950639



Nice! I'm wondering if the side pockets will fit my baby's sippy cup or bottle.  How much is this right now? Thanks!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

zaara10 said:


> Nice! I'm wondering if the side pockets will fit my baby's sippy cup or bottle.  How much is this right now? Thanks!




Thanks! I think it was between $170-$180 total. I stuck my 4 year old's sippy in the side pocket earlier with no problem [emoji2]


----------



## Alcat34

New to purse forum! In love with my new mini Bennett and wanted to share (:


----------



## ecj*waxy

Kitts said:


> A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.
> 
> Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.
> 
> (Please excuse the price tag in pics.)
> 
> View attachment 2950396
> View attachment 2950399


Congrats...what a cutie! It's adorable...I need one!  Would you mind sharing the style number?


----------



## Kitts

ecj*waxy said:


> Congrats...what a cutie! It's adorable...I need one!  Would you mind sharing the style number?




Thanks! Sure, here's the tag.  Under the DSW price sticker it says LEG STRPE ELPHNT KFB.


----------



## plumaplomb

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Got the Mickie tote today. This is one of the nicest leathers (FP or MFF) I've felt in a long time. I usually gravitate toward FP, this is my first MFF bag in over 5 years, but it was totally worth it! I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950638
> View attachment 2950639



Gorgeous looking leather!  Do you think the studs will rub off (like painted on)?  Do you have any mod shots?


----------



## Iamminda

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 2951424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to purse forum! In love with my new mini Bennett and wanted to share (:


Welcome!  That's cute!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 2951424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to purse forum! In love with my new mini Bennett and wanted to share (:



Welcome to the PurseForum, Alcat34! Congratulations on your Mini Bennett! I just bought one today at the Coach Outlet Store.


----------



## PrincessCypress

I absolutely love neon yellow and when I saw this cutie in the clearance section of the Coach Outlet Store, I knew she had to come home with me! The look on my hubby's face when I showed him the bag was PRICELESS! :giggles: He asked me in disbelief, "Are you really going to wear that bag?" :lolots: 

It's indeed a bag out of my normal comfort zone, but I think it would be adorable as a pop color in the summer. Plus, I could always use it for yoga...I do have a neon yellow/charcoal yoga outfit! 

Besides, at the price it was reduced to (50% off plus an additional 40% off of that), I won't regret purchasing her even if I only use her 10 times a year! Although I do plan on using her more often than that, she's such a cutie!!!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

plumaplomb said:


> Gorgeous looking leather!  Do you think the studs will rub off (like painted on)?  Do you have any mod shots?




I hope not! I hadn't even thought about it. I will take some mod shots tomorrow [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## pbnjam

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 2951424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to purse forum! In love with my new mini Bennett and wanted to share (:


 Nice neutral color. Just really like the shape of this bag. Congrats!


PrincessCypress said:


> I absolutely love neon yellow and when I saw this cutie in the clearance section of the Coach Outlet Store, I knew she had to come home with me! The look on my hubby's face when I showed him the bag was PRICELESS! :giggles: He asked me in disbelief, "Are you really going to wear that bag?" :lolots:
> 
> It's indeed a bag out of my normal comfort zone, but I think it would be adorable as a pop color in the summer. Plus, I could always use it for yoga...I do have a neon yellow/charcoal yoga outfit!
> 
> Besides, at the price it was reduced to (50% off plus an additional 40% off of that), I won't regret purchasing her even if I only use her 10 times a year! Although I do plan on using her more often than that, she's such a cutie!!!


 
Love this pop of color. I would totally get it too if I saw that deal. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Harley77 said:


> That's a great deal! !
> What do you think of the hardware? The tag says IM which I'm assuming means imitation metal.


 
I did not even notice that. I just looked and mine too says IM but I think the hw is the same as the one in the other FP phoebes, the light gold metal.


----------



## MaryBel

pbnjam said:


> Nice outlet finds! You always find good stuff! Love your python embossed phoebe,* very classy*!


 
Thanks Pbnj!
That's what made me get it. I thought it was a very classy and fun twist on a black bag.


----------



## MaryBel

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Got the Mickie tote today. This is one of the nicest leathers (FP or MFF) I've felt in a long time. I usually gravitate toward FP, this is my first MFF bag in over 5 years, but it was totally worth it! I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950638
> View attachment 2950639




Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 2951424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to purse forum! In love with my new mini Bennett and wanted to share (:


 
She's so cute! Congrats and Welcome!


----------



## MaryBel

PrincessCypress said:


> I absolutely love neon yellow and when I saw this cutie in the clearance section of the Coach Outlet Store, I knew she had to come home with me! The look on my hubby's face when I showed him the bag was PRICELESS! :giggles: He asked me in disbelief, "Are you really going to wear that bag?" :lolots:
> 
> It's indeed a bag out of my normal comfort zone, but I think it would be adorable as a pop color in the summer. Plus, I could always use it for yoga...I do have a neon yellow/charcoal yoga outfit!
> 
> Besides, at the price it was reduced to (50% off plus an additional 40% off of that), I won't regret purchasing her even if I only use her 10 times a year! Although I do plan on using her more often than that, she's such a cutie!!!




She's so pretty! Congrats!
I got the taxi tote in the same color and I'm anticipating a funny look and comment from DH.


----------



## pursecharm

PrincessCypress said:


> Welcome to the PurseForum, Alcat34! Congratulations on your Mini Bennett! I just bought one today at the Coach Outlet Store.




Alcat and PC those Bennets are adorable!


----------



## Caspin22

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Got the Mickie tote today. This is one of the nicest leathers (FP or MFF) I've felt in a long time. I usually gravitate toward FP, this is my first MFF bag in over 5 years, but it was totally worth it! I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950638
> View attachment 2950639




Twins!  I have the tote in both the blue and the red and I love them. They start a little stiff but break in beautifully. Hope you love yours too!


----------



## PrincessCypress

pbnjam said:


> Love this pop of color. I would totally get it too if I saw that deal. Congrats!



Thank you, pbnjam! It was such a great deal, I just kind of bought it on a whim! Hubby doesn't like it, but maybe he has to see it paired with a nice outfit. He doesn't like how flashy and bright the neon yellow color is, at least when looking at the bag all by itself.


----------



## PrincessCypress

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! Congrats!
> I got the taxi tote in the same color and I'm anticipating a funny look and comment from DH.



Lol, MaryBel! I can just imagine a similar response from your DH! :lolots: I'm hoping mine will warm up to neon yellow or I will either just carry her without him or  ???


----------



## PrincessCypress

pursecharm said:


> Alcat and PC those Bennets are adorable!



Awww, thank you, pursecharm!


----------



## zaara10

I owed my mom a birthday gift & I was lucky enough to find this beautiful bag at the outlet today... Madison Carlyle in Saddle w/ light gold hw. It was an amazing price, originally $428, then 50/30 so about $150. I already gave it to her & of course, she loves it  But if she didn't, I was ready to add it to my collection


----------



## CatePNW

Kitts said:


> A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.
> 
> Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.
> 
> (Please excuse the price tag in pics.)
> 
> View attachment 2950396
> View attachment 2950399



Super cute!  We are getting a DSW and it's opening next week.  I think I'll go and check for key chains while all the normal people are rushing the shoes there....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 2951424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to purse forum! In love with my new mini Bennett and wanted to share (:



Welcome!  I love this bag the more I see it.  I like that it's small but roomy enough for what I need to carry.  And it seems light and the handles look comfy.  Too bad I don't live near an outlet so I can go check it out.


----------



## Iamminda

Kitts said:


> A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.
> 
> Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.
> 
> (Please excuse the price tag in pics.)
> 
> View attachment 2950396
> View attachment 2950399


That's cute!  I stopped by a DSW and didn't see any key fobs.  Were they by the purses or somewhere else?  Thanks.  They had a few Coach purses last year but there were none today.


----------



## pbnjam

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, pbnjam! It was such a great deal, I just kind of bought it on a whim! Hubby doesn't like it, but maybe he has to see it paired with a nice outfit. He doesn't like how flashy and bright the neon yellow color is, at least when looking at the bag all by itself.



It's okay, some ppl just don't get it. I have a bright neon yellow tote and my dad jokes that it will help him spot me more easily from a crowd.


----------



## MKB0925

zaara10 said:


> I owed my mom a birthday gift & I was lucky enough to find this beautiful bag at the outlet today... Madison Carlyle in Saddle w/ light gold hw. It was an amazing price, originally $428, then 50/30 so about $150. I already gave it to her & of course, she loves it  But if she didn't, I was ready to add it to my collection
> View attachment 2951798



Very pretty!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty! Congrats!




Thanks! [emoji2]


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Canderson22 said:


> Twins!  I have the tote in both the blue and the red and I love them. They start a little stiff but break in beautifully. Hope you love yours too!




Thank you! I do. It's such a great bag! [emoji7]


----------



## PrincessCypress

pbnjam said:


> It's okay, some ppl just don't get it. I have a bright neon yellow tote and my dad jokes that it will help him spot me more easily from a crowd.



You're right, pbnjam...I guess some people just don't get it.


----------



## ThomSF

Bought this for my mum last year, it's her birthday gift and it's her first Coach bag!


----------



## sparkle1

ThomSF said:


> Bought this for my mum last year, it's her birthday gift and it's her first Coach bag!


What a lucky mom!  Great purse and you are so thoughtful.


----------



## sparklemint

My first Coach... I'm a Louis Vuitton girl, but I saw this bag at a charity silent auction and couldn't resist bidding on it.  My top bid of $150 didn't last long... What I didn't know was that my husband went back and put in the winning bid of $200 to get it for me!
Awesome surprise since he never buys me bags 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PrincessCypress

sparklemint said:


> View attachment 2952550
> 
> 
> My first Coach... I'm a Louis Vuitton girl, but I saw this bag at a charity silent auction and couldn't resist bidding on it.  My top bid of $150 didn't last long... What I didn't know was that my husband went back and put in the winning bid of $200 to get it for me!
> Awesome surprise since he never buys me bags
> Thanks for letting me share!



Your hubby is just so sweet!!! Lucky you, and your new Coach is beautiful!!!


----------



## sparklemint

PrincessCypress said:


> Your hubby is just so sweet!!! Lucky you, and your new Coach is beautiful!!!




Yes he is... thank you PrincessCypress..


----------



## Sarah03

sparklemint said:


> View attachment 2952550
> 
> 
> My first Coach... I'm a Louis Vuitton girl, but I saw this bag at a charity silent auction and couldn't resist bidding on it.  My top bid of $150 didn't last long... What I didn't know was that my husband went back and put in the winning bid of $200 to get it for me!
> Awesome surprise since he never buys me bags
> Thanks for letting me share!




I love that bag. The sequins are done just right, & the purple lining is so pretty. 

What a sweet husband you have! Congrats!


----------



## sparklemint

Sarah03 said:


> I love that bag. The sequins are done just right, & the purple lining is so pretty.
> 
> What a sweet husband you have! Congrats!




I also love the cute little turn lock on the outside zipper pocket and all the pockets inside.  It's so roomy!  And sparkly!

Thank you Sarah!


----------



## ThomSF

sparkle1 said:


> What a lucky mom!  Great purse and you are so thoughtful.



Thanks sparkle1! 

I got myself a Bleecker briefcase around the same time too, but that one has a bit of a story to tell. Will post here soon...


----------



## zaara10

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Kitts said:


> Thanks! Sure, here's the tag.  Under the DSW price sticker it says LEG STRPE ELPHNT KFB.
> 
> View attachment 2951660


Thank you!


----------



## Kitts

Iamminda said:


> That's cute!  I stopped by a DSW and didn't see any key fobs.  Were they by the purses or somewhere else?  Thanks.  They had a few Coach purses last year but there were none today.




They were by the checkout area. My store has long racks of the small leather goods and socks that you have to wind around to get to the cashier. The Coach Fobs were in that section by the cosmetic cases and coin pouches. They had the security sensors on them, which were almost as big as the fob itself.  I did kinda have to hunt for them. 

Good luck!!! Hope you find some good fobs!


----------



## Kitts

CatePNW said:


> Super cute!  We are getting a DSW and it's opening next week.  I think I'll go and check for key chains while all the normal people are rushing the shoes there....LOL!




Good strategy!  They are by the small leather goods in my store. Hope you have some luck!


----------



## Iamminda

Kitts said:


> They were by the checkout area. My store has long racks of the small leather goods and socks that you have to wind around to get to the cashier. The Coach Fobs were in that section by the cosmetic cases and coin pouches. They had the security sensors on them, which were almost as big as the fob itself.  I did kinda have to hunt for them.
> 
> Good luck!!! Hope you find some good fobs!


Thanks for your reply.  I will look there next time.


----------



## Sarah03

Got this little cutie on eBay. I've been waiting for one at a decent price!  I put her on my car keys. 
View attachment 2954726


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> Got this little cutie on eBay. I've been waiting for one at a decent price!  I put her on my car keys.
> View attachment 2954726




So cute! Love this owl.. I got mine off ebay too just in time for vday this year. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> So cute! Love this owl.. I got mine off ebay too just in time for vday this year. Congrats!




Thank you!  It's the cutest fob IMO. I just love it!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Sarah03 said:


> Got this little cutie on eBay. I've been waiting for one at a decent price!  I put her on my car keys.
> View attachment 2954726



Adorable!!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

happibug said:


> Here's my (hard to photograph!) mini metallic Prince Street Satchel:
> View attachment 2948285



That is cool! How is it holding up so far?


----------



## happibug

ChevaliereNoir said:


> That is cool! How is it holding up so far?


It looks great! I'm a little more conscious of being careful with it than I would a regular leather bag ... sitting it on the back seat of my car where it won't slide off in a heap if I stop suddenly, for example, to avoid scratches -- but I've used it for about a week and it looks just great. Fingerprints and smudges wipe off really easily if they are visible. Thanks!


----------



## Cyra

ThomSF said:


> Bought this for my mum last year, it's her birthday gift and it's her first Coach bag!



That's so pretty, I'll bet she loves it!


----------



## Cyra

sparklemint said:


> View attachment 2952550
> 
> 
> My first Coach... I'm a Louis Vuitton girl, but I saw this bag at a charity silent auction and couldn't resist bidding on it.  My top bid of $150 didn't last long... What I didn't know was that my husband went back and put in the winning bid of $200 to get it for me!
> Awesome surprise since he never buys me bags
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, that is completely gorgeous, wonder what the style name is?


----------



## sparklemint

Cyra said:


> Wow, that is completely gorgeous, wonder what the style name is?




Hi Cyra!
Thank you for the sweet words!

I googled it and it's called Poppy Sequin Signature C Blaire Tote in gold/champagne with lavender lining 
After looking into it, I realize my husband got a fantastic deal on it!


----------



## plmuch30

Sarah03 said:


> Got this little cutie on eBay. I've been waiting for one at a decent price!  I put her on my car keys.
> View attachment 2954726


it's so pretty


----------



## plmuch30

Kitts said:


> A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.
> 
> Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.
> 
> (Please excuse the price tag in pics.)
> 
> View attachment 2950396
> View attachment 2950399


it's so cute!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Kitts said:


> A very small item but got this cutie last weekend at DSW.
> 
> Don't have the perfect bag for it to go on, so may have to buy one. [emoji4] I'm thinking something in Legacy cognac.
> 
> (Please excuse the price tag in pics.)
> 
> View attachment 2950396
> View attachment 2950399



So adorable!! What a find! I think Legacy Cognac will pair perfectly. I always use my Legacy heart on my cognac N/S satchel.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Speaking Of Legacy...Found a fuchsia Molly on ebay a couple of weeks ago. This color is actually a lot brighter pink than I thought it would be. It's hard to capture perfectly. Heeeeere's Molly! Pictures are in natural light and with flash, respectively.


----------



## Mariquel

iNeedCoffee said:


> So adorable!! What a find! I think Legacy Cognac will pair perfectly. I always use my Legacy heart on my cognac N/S satchel.



The Legacy Cognac is such a beautiful color, a perfect natural brown!  The N/S satchels usually look too tall on me but I think I would have made an exception for this gorgeous bag!


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> Speaking Of Legacy...Found a fuchsia Molly on ebay a couple of weeks ago. This color is actually a lot brighter pink than I thought it would be. It's hard to capture perfectly. Heeeeere's Molly! Pictures are in natural light and with flash, respectively.


Congratulations! I was worried that fuchsia would be too bright for me, but I love it! It is such a pure, clean color.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Mariquel said:


> The Legacy Cognac is such a beautiful color, a perfect natural brown!  The N/S satchels usually look too tall on me but I think I would have made an exception for this gorgeous bag!



It really is a lovely shade of brown. I love the reddish tones in the cognac. I'm only 5'2", but can pull this satchel with no problems. It's not as tall as some. 



whateve said:


> Congratulations! I was worried that fuchsia would be too bright for me, but I love it! It is such a pure, clean color.



Thank you, Whateve! I thought it would be a more muted yet still slightly "brightish" pink, but I love it all the same. I've wanted a Legacy piece in fuchsia for a while now. Wish I'd found a duffle, but I'm more than happy with Molly.  I really wish I'd been into the Legacy colors when they first appeared.


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> It really is a lovely shade of brown. I love the reddish tones in the cognac. I'm only 5'2", but can pull this satchel with no problems. It's not as tall as some.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Whateve! I thought it would be a more muted yet still slightly "brightish" pink, but I love it all the same. I've wanted a Legacy piece in fuchsia for a while now. Wish I'd found a duffle, but I'm more than happy with Molly.  I really wish I'd been into the Legacy colors when they first appeared.


Me too. I had a tourmaline Molly in my hands at the outlet and put it back. I was worried it would be too bright and I didn't want to ask if I could take it outside to look at the color. If it had been a duffle, I think I would have taken a chance. I blame Macy's for me not getting more colors! Their lighting made me not like many of them! Even emerald!


----------



## gr8onteej

A little green for Spring.


----------



## Kitts

iNeedCoffee said:


> So adorable!! What a find! I think Legacy Cognac will pair perfectly. I always use my Legacy heart on my cognac N/S satchel.




Gorgeous!!! I love the satchel and the heart looks perfect on it! Off to search for my Legacy cognac must have.


----------



## zaara10

Since I left it behind last weekend, I thought about the Mickie tote just about every day! I went back to the outlet this morning & had a hard time deciding betw the tote & satchel, but ended up w/ the tote. I love this color w/ the gm hw. It was 50/30 off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zaara10 said:


> Since I left it behind last weekend, I thought about the Mickie tote just about every day! I went back to the outlet this morning & had a hard time deciding betw the tote & satchel, but ended up w/ the tote. I love this color w/ the gm hw. It was 50/30 off.
> View attachment 2957856
> View attachment 2957858




Love that color and it looks so soft!!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> A little green for Spring.
> View attachment 2957141


Pretty color


----------



## sandyclaws

iNeedCoffee said:


> Speaking Of Legacy...Found a fuchsia Molly on ebay a couple of weeks ago. This color is actually a lot brighter pink than I thought it would be. It's hard to capture perfectly. Heeeeere's Molly! Pictures are in natural light and with flash, respectively.



Twins!! Love this bag. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> So adorable!! What a find! I think Legacy Cognac will pair perfectly. I always use my Legacy heart on my cognac N/S satchel.



Omg I love your bag!!! Legacy stripes always looks amazing with brown bags [emoji173]&#65039;



gr8onteej said:


> A little green for Spring.
> View attachment 2957141



Greeeeeeen!! Best color eva!!!! Love it



zaara10 said:


> Since I left it behind last weekend, I thought about the Mickie tote just about every day! I went back to the outlet this morning & had a hard time deciding betw the tote & satchel, but ended up w/ the tote. I love this color w/ the gm hw. It was 50/30 off.
> View attachment 2957856
> View attachment 2957858



Omg stop! Love the tote. Ya know it's love when you can't stop thinking bout it


----------



## zaara10

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color and it looks so soft!!




Thanks! I moved into it immediately!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

zaara10 said:


> Since I left it behind last weekend, I thought about the Mickie tote just about every day! I went back to the outlet this morning & had a hard time deciding betw the tote & satchel, but ended up w/ the tote. I love this color w/ the gm hw. It was 50/30 off.
> View attachment 2957856
> View attachment 2957858




Twinsies! Hope you love it! Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

zaara10 said:


> Since I left it behind last weekend, I thought about the Mickie tote just about every day! I went back to the outlet this morning & had a hard time deciding betw the tote & satchel, but ended up w/ the tote. I love this color w/ the gm hw. It was 50/30 off.
> View attachment 2957856
> View attachment 2957858



Yay, I'm happy you went back for her, and a great price too!  I originally bought the satchel and returned it for the tote, and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## plumaplomb

zaara10 said:


> Since I left it behind last weekend, I thought about the Mickie tote just about every day! I went back to the outlet this morning & had a hard time deciding betw the tote & satchel, but ended up w/ the tote. I love this color w/ the gm hw. It was 50/30 off.
> View attachment 2957856
> View attachment 2957858



This is so cute!  What does pearlized denim mean?  Is there a slight sheen?  Were there other colors available?  Is the hardware IM?  Sorry about all of the questions lol


----------



## zaara10

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Twinsies! Hope you love it! Congrats!







Canderson22 said:


> Yay, I'm happy you went back for her, and a great price too!  I originally bought the satchel and returned it for the tote, and I'm so glad I did.




Thanks to both of your lovely pics, I had to go back for her!  



plumaplomb said:


> This is so cute!  What does pearlized denim mean?  Is there a slight sheen?  Were there other colors available?  Is the hardware IM?  Sorry about all of the questions lol




There is a shimmer to the denim color. It's just so pretty & unique! The hw is gunmetal. The other colors in the tote are a whitish one & a reddish one.


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> So adorable!! What a find! I think Legacy Cognac will pair perfectly. I always use my Legacy heart on my cognac N/S satchel.


That cognac is the perfect brown!  I loved it.


----------



## gr8onteej

My new Spring pop of color came from the Fall.  Jade Rhyder.


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> My new Spring pop of color came from the Fall.  Jade Rhyder.
> View attachment 2961317


Oh, that is so pretty.   It matches your wristlets.  Enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Oh, that is so pretty.   It matches your wristlets.  Enjoy!




Thank you.  Funny thing is, the Jade Rhyder is a different color than both Jade wristlets.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

gr8onteej said:


> My new Spring pop of color came from the Fall.  Jade Rhyder.
> View attachment 2961317




LOVE [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats! This is the perfect color for spring IMO...


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> My new Spring pop of color came from the Fall.  Jade Rhyder.
> View attachment 2961317




Love the Jade, so beautiful!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

gr8onteej said:


> My new Spring pop of color came from the Fall.  Jade Rhyder.
> View attachment 2961317



Beautiful! Congrats on your new pretty!


----------



## gr8onteej

AshleyLovesLV said:


> LOVE [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats! This is the perfect color for spring IMO...







Jaidybug said:


> Love the Jade, so beautiful!







iNeedCoffee said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on your new pretty!




Thanks all.  Yes I got this color because it was taking Spring so long to get here.


----------



## OllieO

Love that pretty color!  The Rhyder is a great bag,enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

OllieO said:


> Love that pretty color!  The Rhyder is a great bag,enjoy!




Thank you.  I plan on moving into it today!


----------



## Pursestan

My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pursestan said:


> View attachment 2962206
> 
> 
> My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!


Ooo classy looking bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Pursestan said:


> View attachment 2962206
> 
> 
> My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!


Very nice! So elegant.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Pursestan said:


> View attachment 2962206
> 
> 
> My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!



Very classy and understated, yet just a little on the sassy side with the croc embossing. I really like this. Congrats!


----------



## zaara10

Pursestan said:


> View attachment 2962206
> 
> 
> My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!




So classy looking. Congrats! Is the turnlock just decorative? Any outside pockets?


----------



## Pursestan

zaara10 said:


> So classy looking. Congrats! Is the turnlock just decorative? Any outside pockets?


Thanks!

The turnlock opens up a large outside pocket in the front. I dropped some stuff in there, reclosed it and it doesn't affect the shape of the bag. It's awesome.


----------



## Pursestan

Dp


----------



## Pursestan

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! So elegant.





iNeedCoffee said:


> Very classy and understated, yet just a little on the sassy side with the croc embossing. I really like this. Congrats!





BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo classy looking bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Handbag2812

Pursestan said:


> View attachment 2962206
> 
> 
> My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!


wonderful.. looks very elegant


----------



## Sarah03

gr8onteej said:


> My new Spring pop of color came from the Fall.  Jade Rhyder.
> View attachment 2961317



This is so cute!  Have you been saving it since fall or did you recently find it?



Pursestan said:


> View attachment 2962206
> 
> 
> My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!




So adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

Pursestan said:


> View attachment 2962206
> 
> 
> My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!




What a beauty!


----------



## Caspin22

My latest eBay steal...  This one has been on my wish list for a long time. Legacy Large Duffle in Graphite/Berry.


----------



## crafty_yogi

My new-to-me cognac Tanner! So excited to clean her up some and move into her.


----------



## Jesssh

crafty_yogi said:


> My new-to-me cognac Tanner! So excited to clean her up some and move into her.



Nice!


----------



## GA Peach

crafty_yogi said:


> My new-to-me cognac Tanner! So excited to clean her up some and move into her.


Twins!  Nice.  I'm a BIG Tanner fan.  I get more complements on this bag than all my others combined.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Received this as a Thank You gift from one of my best friends for helping her move into her new apartment.   *


----------



## GA Peach

"New to me" Large Black Duffle.


----------



## Iamminda

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Large Black Duffle.


Very pretty!  It looks like it's in excellent condition.  Enjoy!


----------



## kidashtuck

I am still waiting for a Tanner to be super cheap on EBay. I had a Candace but didn't like the size. So beautiful!


----------



## Caspin22

GA Peach said:


> "New to me" Large Black Duffle.




Super love. I had the same bag and sold it to a friend after carrying it once, and I wish I still had it. Black legacy leather is so special.


----------



## GA Peach

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  It looks like it's in excellent condition.  Enjoy!


 


Canderson22 said:


> Super love. I had the same bag and sold it to a friend after carrying it once, and I wish I still had it. Black legacy leather is so special.


 
Thanks!  I think about the Large Duffles I passed up thinking they were too big but it turns out they're perfect.  Now I'm constantly on-line hunting them down!


----------



## Caspin22

GA Peach said:


> Thanks!  I think about the Large Duffles I passed up thinking they were too big but it turns out they're perfect.  Now I'm constantly on-line hunting them down!




Same!  And they're hard to find. I wish they had made more colors in the large. I have cobalt and violet in regular size and love them but the large is even more perfect. Graphite is my first one and I am hunting others down as we speak!  I want emerald and black cherry, and the navy/pink colorblock. And and and!


----------



## ZSP

princess_xoxo said:


> *Received this as a Thank You gift from one of my best friends for helping her move into her new apartment.   *
> View attachment 2964925



Love your wristlet!  What a nice friend too!


----------



## crafty_yogi

kidashtuck said:


> I am still waiting for a Tanner to be super cheap on EBay. I had a Candace but didn't like the size. So beautiful!



LOVE my new/used Tanner. I lucked out and got mine for a little less than $100 in really good condition, just needed a bit of cleaning. Good luck on your search! &#128077;


----------



## whateve

I have several new goodies. I got the mini duffle in Loganberry and this fob at the outlet. I also got a brass Ranger which I haven't taken a picture of yet.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

whateve said:


> I have several new goodies. I got the mini duffle in Loganberry and this fob at the outlet. I also got a brass Ranger which I haven't taken a picture of yet.


Loganberry is such a pretty color, and I'm a big fan of oversized hangtags. Great finds!


----------



## whateve

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Loganberry is such a pretty color, and I'm a big fan of oversized hangtags. Great finds!


Thank you! I love the oversized hangtag! Has anyone tried to remove it? I was thinking about using the chain to attach a fob but when it didn't open easily, I didn't want to try too hard.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

whateve said:


> Thank you! I love the oversized hangtag! Has anyone tried to remove it? I was thinking about using the chain to attach a fob but when it didn't open easily, I didn't want to try too hard.


I have a large brass one... It's a ball chain, so I say go for it. You can always pinch it a little with pliers if it get a little loose. They seem to be pretty secure though.


----------



## aubergined

GA Peach said:


> Thanks!  I think about the Large Duffles I passed up thinking they were too big but it turns out they're perfect.  Now I'm constantly on-line hunting them down!



congrats on the duffle! we must be looking at the same duffles, GA Peach! i have been able to track down most of my large ones on ebay


----------



## aubergined

whateve said:


> I have several new goodies. I got the mini duffle in Loganberry and this fob at the outlet. I also got a brass Ranger which I haven't taken a picture of yet.



Very nice! The loganberry mini duffle is on my wishlist. 

(Don't tell anyone, but I even have a loganberry fob ready and waiting for when I score one! )


----------



## whateve

aubergined said:


> Very nice! The loganberry mini duffle is on my wishlist.
> 
> (Don't tell anyone, but I even have a loganberry fob ready and waiting for when I score one! )


There's a loganberry fob?! Sounds like something I need! I highly recommend the mini duffle in this color. It is so pretty. I was going to consider either this or purple iris depending on what was at the outlet, but now I'm glad this one was the one available.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

whateve said:


> There's a loganberry fob?! Sounds like something I need! I highly recommend the mini duffle in this color. It is so pretty. I was going to consider either this or purple iris depending on what was at the outlet, but now I'm glad this one was the one available.


Yes, there's a loganberry lock and key fob on ebay.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

whateve said:


> I have several new goodies. I got the mini duffle in Loganberry and this fob at the outlet. I also got a brass Ranger which I haven't taken a picture of yet.



Really cute bag! I wish mini duffles worked for me. i love that fob. Is that from an outlet?


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> Really cute bag! I wish mini duffles worked for me. i love that fob. Is that from an outlet?


Thank you! I'm surprised at how well the mini duffle works for me, once I figured out how to load it. You have to load it just right so it doesn't get lumpy and holds the maximum. 

I got the fob at the outlet. I think it is an outlet design because there is a target on the "made in China" tag, but it looks like it should be from FP IMO. It is simple but classy.


----------



## Caspin22

Thanks to a heads up from zaara10 that these are in outlets, I FINALLY got my HG bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'm surprised at how well the mini duffle works for me, once I figured out how to load it. You have to load it just right so it doesn't get lumpy and holds the maximum.
> 
> I got the fob at the outlet. I think it is an outlet design because there is a target on the "made in China" tag, but it looks like it should be from FP IMO. It is simple but classy.



Thanks for the info, Whateve! I'm headed to an outlet tomorrow...am definitely going to see if they have those fobs. I agree, it is simple yet classy.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> Thanks to a heads up from zaara10 that these are in outlets, I FINALLY got my HG bag!
> 
> View attachment 2966596



Aw, I'm glad you were able to get your HG! Congrats!! She's a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> Thanks to a heads up from zaara10 that these are in outlets, I FINALLY got my HG bag!
> 
> View attachment 2966596


Congrats on getting your HG bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## zaara10

Canderson22 said:


> Thanks to a heads up from zaara10 that these are in outlets, I FINALLY got my HG bag!
> 
> View attachment 2966596




Yay, twins! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Thanks to a heads up from zaara10 that these are in outlets, I FINALLY got my HG bag!
> 
> View attachment 2966596




Congrats!  She's stunning!


----------



## yellowbernie

Canderson22 said:


> Thanks to a heads up from zaara10 that these are in outlets, I FINALLY got my HG bag!
> 
> View attachment 2966596


Gorgeous Bag, congrats on getting your HG...


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> Thanks to a heads up from zaara10 that these are in outlets, I FINALLY got my HG bag!
> 
> View attachment 2966596


Wow, that's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Where did you find that bag with the studs?


----------



## whateve

This bag hasn't gotten much love around here. When I first saw the Ranger flap preview, I thought that it would be a perfect bag for me in red currant, but when I saw red currant in person, the leather always looked blotchy or scratched so I didn't get one. Probably a good thing since I have too many red bags already. This is a new color for me! 

I wasn't sure how much I liked this bag until I opened it up. Wow, it opens up wide! So easy to see your stuff and shallow so nothing is hidden underneath! I haven't decided if the chain straps are going to be a pain. It is comfortable on my shoulder but I don't want to have to arrange them every time I pick it up. We're going on another trip this summer and I think this bag will be perfect for that. It doesn't seem like it would have to be babied. I think the robot fob looks like it was made for this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> This bag hasn't gotten much love around here. When I first saw the Ranger flap preview, I thought that it would be a perfect bag for me in red currant, but when I saw red currant in person, the leather always looked blotchy or scratched so I didn't get one. Probably a good thing since I have too many red bags already. This is a new color for me!
> 
> I wasn't sure how much I liked this bag until I opened it up. Wow, it opens up wide! So easy to see your stuff and shallow so nothing is hidden underneath! I haven't decided if the chain straps are going to be a pain. If is comfortable on my shoulder but I don't want to have to arrange them every time I pick it up. We're going on another trip this summer and I think this bag will be perfect for that. It doesn't seem like it would have to be babied. I think the robot fob looks like it was made for this bag.


Love this bag - so cool...esp with the robot!!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> This bag hasn't gotten much love around here. When I first saw the Ranger flap preview, I thought that it would be a perfect bag for me in red currant, but when I saw red currant in person, the leather always looked blotchy or scratched so I didn't get one. Probably a good thing since I have too many red bags already. This is a new color for me!
> 
> I wasn't sure how much I liked this bag until I opened it up. Wow, it opens up wide! So easy to see your stuff and shallow so nothing is hidden underneath! I haven't decided if the chain straps are going to be a pain. It is comfortable on my shoulder but I don't want to have to arrange them every time I pick it up. We're going on another trip this summer and I think this bag will be perfect for that. It doesn't seem like it would have to be babied. I think the robot fob looks like it was made for this bag.


Congrats!  the color looks great and the robot fob is perfect for it.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> This bag hasn't gotten much love around here. When I first saw the Ranger flap preview, I thought that it would be a perfect bag for me in red currant, but when I saw red currant in person, the leather always looked blotchy or scratched so I didn't get one. Probably a good thing since I have too many red bags already. This is a new color for me!
> 
> I wasn't sure how much I liked this bag until I opened it up. Wow, it opens up wide! So easy to see your stuff and shallow so nothing is hidden underneath! I haven't decided if the chain straps are going to be a pain. It is comfortable on my shoulder but I don't want to have to arrange them every time I pick it up. We're going on another trip this summer and I think this bag will be perfect for that. It doesn't seem like it would have to be babied. I think the robot fob looks like it was made for this bag.




So cute. It looks so roomy- like the perfect vacation bag [emoji41][emoji267]


----------



## PrincessCypress

whateve said:


> This bag hasn't gotten much love around here. When I first saw the Ranger flap preview, I thought that it would be a perfect bag for me in red currant, but when I saw red currant in person, the leather always looked blotchy or scratched so I didn't get one. Probably a good thing since I have too many red bags already. This is a new color for me!
> 
> I wasn't sure how much I liked this bag until I opened it up. Wow, it opens up wide! So easy to see your stuff and shallow so nothing is hidden underneath! I haven't decided if the chain straps are going to be a pain. It is comfortable on my shoulder but I don't want to have to arrange them every time I pick it up. We're going on another trip this summer and I think this bag will be perfect for that. It doesn't seem like it would have to be babied. I think the robot fob looks like it was made for this bag.



Wow! I love how this bag opens wide, whateve! That's one thing I really love about my Crosby, too...it's so convenient to see all your stuff like that. Is this from a past or current season and is it an outlet or boutique bag? You have me curious about this bag and I love this color, too!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag - so cool...esp with the robot!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  the color looks great and the robot fob is perfect for it.





Sarah03 said:


> So cute. It looks so roomy- like the perfect vacation bag [emoji41][emoji267]





PrincessCypress said:


> Wow! I love how this bag opens wide, whateve! That's one thing I really love about my Crosby, too...it's so convenient to see all your stuff like that. Is this from a past or current season and is it an outlet or boutique bag? You have me curious about this bag and I love this color, too!


Thank you! It is FP from this last season. I guess it didn't sell well which is why it is at the outlets now. The wings look like Crosby.


----------



## Caspin22

ladylightkeeper said:


> Where did you find that bag with the studs?




The Coach outlet at Chandler Premium Outlets.


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> This bag hasn't gotten much love around here. When I first saw the Ranger flap preview, I thought that it would be a perfect bag for me in red currant, but when I saw red currant in person, the leather always looked blotchy or scratched so I didn't get one. Probably a good thing since I have too many red bags already. This is a new color for me!
> 
> I wasn't sure how much I liked this bag until I opened it up. Wow, it opens up wide! So easy to see your stuff and shallow so nothing is hidden underneath! I haven't decided if the chain straps are going to be a pain. It is comfortable on my shoulder but I don't want to have to arrange them every time I pick it up. We're going on another trip this summer and I think this bag will be perfect for that. It doesn't seem like it would have to be babied. I think the robot fob looks like it was made for this bag.




I love the bag and the metallic color...and the robot couldn't be more perfect.


----------



## PrincessCypress

whateve said:


> Thank you! It is FP from this last season. I guess it didn't sell well which is why it is at the outlets now. The wings look like Crosby.



Thanks for your reply, whateve! I'll have to make a trip to the outlet soon to check out this bag.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> This bag hasn't gotten much love around here. When I first saw the Ranger flap preview, I thought that it would be a perfect bag for me in red currant, but when I saw red currant in person, the leather always looked blotchy or scratched so I didn't get one. Probably a good thing since I have too many red bags already. This is a new color for me!
> 
> I wasn't sure how much I liked this bag until I opened it up. Wow, it opens up wide! So easy to see your stuff and shallow so nothing is hidden underneath! I haven't decided if the chain straps are going to be a pain. It is comfortable on my shoulder but I don't want to have to arrange them every time I pick it up. We're going on another trip this summer and I think this bag will be perfect for that. It doesn't seem like it would have to be babied. I think the robot fob looks like it was made for this bag.



This is a bag I've had a love/hate thing going on with...I've bought it in red currant twice and returned it both times and am still tempted to give it one more try.  I really like the bag for all the reasons you've stated but the chains are...I don't know...a headache.  There was another bag, a Poppy Slim Tote, a few seasons back with similar chains and as much as I loved everything else about the bag, I couldn't handle the chains.  

Not trying to rain on your parade Whateve...it really is a great bag.  I remember reading a post a few weeks ago about how someone used some kind of clip to keep the chains from disappearing back into the bag.  Good luck as you decide if it's a keeper or not.  Love your robot charm on it too!


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> This is a bag I've had a love/hate thing going on with...I've bought it in red currant twice and returned it both times and am still tempted to give it one more try.  I really like the bag for all the reasons you've stated but the chains are...I don't know...a headache.  There was another bag, a Poppy Slim Tote, a few seasons back with similar chains and as much as I loved everything else about the bag, I couldn't handle the chains.
> 
> Not trying to rain on your parade Whateve...it really is a great bag.  I remember reading a post a few weeks ago about how someone used some kind of clip to keep the chains from disappearing back into the bag.  Good luck as you decide if it's a keeper or not.  Love your robot charm on it too!


I remember that post about the clip too. I don't think I mind them disappearing into the bag; what bothers me is that when I go to pick it up again, they are twisted and the handles aren't at the top. Unfortunately, I won't know how much of a problem it will be until I cut the tags and carry it.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

whateve said:


> This bag hasn't gotten much love around here. When I first saw the Ranger flap preview, I thought that it would be a perfect bag for me in red currant, but when I saw red currant in person, the leather always looked blotchy or scratched so I didn't get one. Probably a good thing since I have too many red bags already. This is a new color for me!
> 
> I wasn't sure how much I liked this bag until I opened it up. Wow, it opens up wide! So easy to see your stuff and shallow so nothing is hidden underneath! I haven't decided if the chain straps are going to be a pain. It is comfortable on my shoulder but I don't want to have to arrange them every time I pick it up. We're going on another trip this summer and I think this bag will be perfect for that. It doesn't seem like it would have to be babied. I think the robot fob looks like it was made for this bag.



Oh my, how gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## mjg75

Not a bag, but I just got these super cute sandals. I love them! I wore them yesterday and they are very comfortable. So of course now I want them in white, too  I ordered them from Macy's during the 30% off shoe sale.


----------



## MKB0925

mjg75 said:


> Not a bag, but I just got these super cute sandals. I love them! I wore them yesterday and they are very comfortable. So of course now I want them in white, too  I ordered them from Macy's during the 30% off shoe sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967461



Those are adorable...they look comfy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mjg75 said:


> Not a bag, but I just got these super cute sandals. I love them! I wore them yesterday and they are very comfortable. So of course now I want them in white, too  I ordered them from Macy's during the 30% off shoe sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967461


Those are so darn cute!!!!!


----------



## quinna

Canderson22 said:


> Thanks to a heads up from zaara10 that these are in outlets, I FINALLY got my HG bag!
> 
> View attachment 2966596



Congrats!! Love this!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

mjg75 said:


> Not a bag, but I just got these super cute sandals. I love them! I wore them yesterday and they are very comfortable. So of course now I want them in white, too  I ordered them from Macy's during the 30% off shoe sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967461


I've been eyeing those... glad to hear that they're comfy! So cute


----------



## ZSP

mjg75 said:


> Not a bag, but I just got these super cute sandals. I love them! I wore them yesterday and they are very comfortable. So of course now I want them in white, too  I ordered them from Macy's during the 30% off shoe sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967461



Those sandals are super cute.  Now I hope I can find a pair...or two.  lol


----------



## gr8onteej

mjg75 said:


> Not a bag, but I just got these super cute sandals. I love them! I wore them yesterday and they are very comfortable. So of course now I want them in white, too  I ordered them from Macy's during the 30% off shoe sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967461




I think they are the cutest.  Didn't even think to look for them during Macy's shoe sale.


----------



## amy_86

My mini crosby in floral. Arrived last week 
And my apology for the poor but heavy picture ><


----------



## pbnjam

mjg75 said:


> Not a bag, but I just got these super cute sandals. I love them! I wore them yesterday and they are very comfortable. So of course now I want them in white, too  I ordered them from Macy's during the 30% off shoe sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967461


These are very pretty! I think I need to go try these on. Congrats!


----------



## LanaT

Here's my unboxing video of my new mini Coach bag. I love this bag! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Zt1Qfr5ho


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

A little bit of lunch time power shopping at Belk happened today. And somehow this little beauty came out the door with me. Got her for 25/25 off. 
View attachment 2970350

View attachment 2970352


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A little bit of lunch time power shopping at Belk happened today. And somehow this little beauty came out the door with me. Got her for 25/25 off.
> View attachment 2970350
> 
> View attachment 2970352




Gorgeous!  And welcome back- I've missed seeing your posts around here!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous!  And welcome back- I've missed seeing your posts around here!




Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous!  And welcome back- I've missed seeing your posts around here!


I second that! ...and nice bag btw!!


----------



## paula3boys

LanaT said:


> Here's my unboxing video of my new mini Coach bag. I love this bag! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Zt1Qfr5ho




Adorable


----------



## Jesssh

LanaT said:


> Here's my unboxing video of my new mini Coach bag. I love this bag! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Zt1Qfr5ho



Pretty! Love Liv!

Unfortunately it's too small for me.


----------



## juls12

My new mini Cora in Grey Birch/Chalk (F34517). I got it today at the outlet. I wanted a small crossbody bag for summer and I think I did pretty good. But it is really small, I can only fit my wallet, keys, tissues, lipstick and a mirror.


----------



## juls12

I couldn't attach the pictures before...


----------



## quinna

I've been a bad girl this week. I told myself I would stop after stud Gramercy, but this happened, and I've got more on the way. I need a support group.


----------



## gr8onteej

quinna said:


> I've been a bad girl this week. I told myself I would stop after stud Gramercy, but this happened, and I've got more on the way. I need a support group.




The only support you'll get here is to buy more.  
Nice bag, pretty color.  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> I've been a bad girl this week. I told myself I would stop after stud Gramercy, but this happened, and I've got more on the way. I need a support group.



Gorgeous!!!! I support you in buying more


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> I've been a bad girl this week. I told myself I would stop after stud Gramercy, but this happened, and I've got more on the way. I need a support group.


I love this color!  Wow, 2 gorgeous bags in a week!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> I love this color!  Wow, 2 gorgeous bags in a week!  Congrats and enjoy!





frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I support you in buying more





gr8onteej said:


> The only support you'll get here is to buy more.
> Nice bag, pretty color.  Enjoy!


Thanks ladies! I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have half the bags in my collection if it weren't for the habit support here.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> I've been a bad girl this week. I told myself I would stop after stud Gramercy, but this happened, and I've got more on the way. I need a support group.


Oooo so pretty! I think I need to join too! lol


----------



## zaara10

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A little bit of lunch time power shopping at Belk happened today. And somehow this little beauty came out the door with me. Got her for 25/25 off.
> View attachment 2970350
> 
> View attachment 2970352




Well there you are NAC! good to see you in action again!


----------



## Raylove0614

ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!



Oh this is beautiful wonderful job! Now I need one! Love love love this color!


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> I've been a bad girl this week. I told myself I would stop after stud Gramercy, but this happened, and I've got more on the way. I need a support group.




Ahh so pretty! Congrats.


----------



## quinna

pbnjam said:


> Ahh so pretty! Congrats.



Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

Thanks to Zaara10 & Canderson22, this lovely lady is mine!  Studded Edie:
View attachment 2973587


----------



## zaara10

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks to Zaara10 & Canderson22, this lovely lady is mine!  Studded Edie:
> View attachment 2973587




Yay! Glad you got one! She's a beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## LolaCalifornia

LanaT said:


> Here's my unboxing video of my new mini Coach bag. I love this bag! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Zt1Qfr5ho


Beautiful little bag! And your daughter is super-adorable, too!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

amy_86 said:


> My mini crosby in floral. Arrived last week
> And my apology for the poor but heavy picture ><
> View attachment 2968506


Congratulations! So pretty! Where did you find it (if you don't mind my asking)? I wanted this bag so much and every time I looked for it, I would only find it in the larger Crosby in this floral print. I would often see the Mini Crosby in other cute prints, but the floral is my favorite in this bag.


----------



## LanaT

LolaCalifornia said:


> Beautiful little bag! And your daughter is super-adorable, too!




Thank you! She gets so excited when I get a package and always asks if she can open it for me.


----------



## Sarah03

zaara10 said:


> Yay! Glad you got one! She's a beauty! [emoji7]




Thank you again for sharing yours!  I love this bag. I already cut the tags & used her!


----------



## Caspin22

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks to Zaara10 & Canderson22, this lovely lady is mine!  Studded Edie:
> View attachment 2973587



Enablers-R-Us!!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks to Zaara10 & Canderson22, this lovely lady is mine!  Studded Edie:
> View attachment 2973587



Absolutely gorgeous! !
I think I need to avoid tpf for a bit. Too many beautiful bags being revealed that I want! !


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Enablers-R-Us!!!!!



Lol. That's so true. So very true. 



Harley77 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! !
> 
> I think I need to avoid tpf for a bit. Too many beautiful bags being revealed that I want! !



Thank you!

Seriously. I thought about not logging in to TPF anymore to avoid temptation, but that's no fun. I'm just going to ban island and hang out for a while. [emoji41]


----------



## justeen

After having my Coach Samantha sunglasses stolen from me (  )I purchased the Tori watch today! I definitely miss my sunglasses but these make the grieving process alot easier.


----------



## jayohwhy

I didn't think I would be coming back to coach but I found this fab pop of color at the outlet yesterday.. I also got the feather charm for 75% off!


----------



## kidashtuck

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2973923
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would be coming back to coach but I found this fab pop of color at the outlet yesterday.. I also got the feather charm for 75% off!



What a great deal on that charm! They look perfect together too.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Raylove0614 said:


> Oh this is beautiful wonderful job! Now I need one! Love love love this color!


I love the Peach Rose, too!  I didn't end up keeping this particular bag, but I have the Phoebe in Peach Rose...it is one of my favorites!


----------



## Caspin22

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2973923
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would be coming back to coach but I found this fab pop of color at the outlet yesterday.. I also got the feather charm for 75% off!



Where did you find the deal on the feather?  It's awesome!


----------



## SBgirl

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2973923
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would be coming back to coach but I found this fab pop of color at the outlet yesterday.. I also got the feather charm for 75% off!


Thanks for posting your lovely feather charm on the Phoebe!! (_i think its Phoebe._) Last nite, I flipped through  a PF article on the latest purse charms, and saw the feather but had no concept of its size. It's terrific!

Here's the article link:  http://www.purseblog.com/accessorie...dorable-bag-charms-to-adorn-your-accessories/


----------



## jayohwhy

kidashtuck said:


> What a great deal on that charm! They look perfect together too.







Canderson22 said:


> Where did you find the deal on the feather?  It's awesome!







SBgirl said:


> Thanks for posting your lovely feather charm on the Phoebe!! (_i think its Phoebe._) Last nite, I flipped through  a PF article on the latest purse charms, and saw the feather but had no concept of its size. It's terrific!
> 
> Here's the article link:  http://www.purseblog.com/accessorie...dorable-bag-charms-to-adorn-your-accessories/




Thanks, everyone! The feather was slightly damaged, which is why I found it at the outlet. at 75% off, I was like yay!


----------



## amy_86

LolaCalifornia said:


> Congratulations! So pretty! Where did you find it (if you don't mind my asking)? I wanted this bag so much and every time I looked for it, I would only find it in the larger Crosby in this floral print. I would often see the Mini Crosby in other cute prints, but the floral is my favorite in this bag.



Thanks 
It was a shopping spree which I asked someone staying in US to get it. I think if wrong the tag says Macy


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks to Zaara10 & Canderson22, this lovely lady is mine!  Studded Edie:
> View attachment 2973587



Beautiful bag and congrats!  Love this bag!


----------



## quinna

Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.


----------



## lovemydoggies

What a fun thread! I see many hours of fun reading ahead, and plan to start sharing pics of my small coach collection soon


----------



## Mariquel

quinna said:


> Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.



Oh my heart!  This is the one I missed out on too!  Congrats on your find!


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick trip this past weekend to the outlet. Ended up leaving with these 2 bags:
Gathered carrie in cornflower (on clearance 50%+40%, for $208+tax) and the floral tote (50%+20%), so $119 + tax


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful bag and congrats!  Love this bag!




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick trip this past weekend to the outlet. Ended up leaving with these 2 bags:
> Gathered carrie in cornflower (on clearance 50%+40%, for $208+tax) and the floral tote (50%+20%), so $119 + tax




Great finds!  The pink floral pattern is so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Sarah03 said:


> Great finds!  The pink floral pattern is so pretty!


 
Thanks!
I agree, there's something about this flower pattern that makes it really pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I agree, there's something about this flower pattern that makes it really pretty!




I wanted to buy it, but I have way too many pink bags already. I wish they wouldn't have used black trim on the pink floral accessories. It makes them ugly!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.



Congrats!  Another gorgeous gramercy!   wow!  Enjoy!



MaryBel said:


> Did a quick trip this past weekend to the outlet. Ended up leaving with these 2 bags:
> Gathered carrie in cornflower (on clearance 50%+40%, for $208+tax) and the floral tote (50%+20%), so $119 + tax



Pretty!  I am drawn to the pink floral print.  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.



You are on a roll....Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  I am drawn to the pink floral print.  Enjoy!




thanks!


----------



## lovemydoggies

Camnagem said:


> Thank you for this thread!  I love seeing all of these goodies in the same place, and I usually don't want to start my own reveal threads.
> 
> I LOVE this style and missed out on it last year.  I haven't stopped thinking about it, so I decided I finally had to have her.
> 
> 
> Medium Cognac Candace:
> 
> I agree with you,  Camnagem - love seeing everyone else's beautiful things, and sharing a few of my own


----------



## quinna

frivofrugalista said:


> You are on a roll....Congrats!



Thanks! I think I can finally say I'm done for a while. Knowing the way I am though a ban will never stick.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.



Twins!! Yay! Congrats on finding her!!


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.




The "eBay Queen" strikes again!  Pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## MKB0925

quinna said:


> Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.



Gorgeous....love that red!


----------



## Kitts

Excited to wear my Alyssa Floral flip flops soon, if it would just stop raining!  I love the little turnlock detail.


----------



## Sarah03

Kitts said:


> Excited to wear my Alyssa Floral flip flops soon, if it would just stop raining!  I love the little turnlock detail.
> 
> View attachment 2976749




These are adorable!


----------



## Mariquel

Kitts said:


> Excited to wear my Alyssa Floral flip flops soon, if it would just stop raining!  I love the little turnlock detail.
> 
> View attachment 2976749



Too cute!  Had no idea these existed!


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.


This is the prettiest thing ever! I would have paid full price for the mini in this color if it had been available.


----------



## quinna

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick trip this past weekend to the outlet. Ended up leaving with these 2 bags:
> Gathered carrie in cornflower (on clearance 50%+40%, for $208+tax) and the floral tote (50%+20%), so $119 + tax



So pretty! We're Carrie twins. One of my faves!


----------



## quinna

GA Peach said:


> The "eBay Queen" strikes again!  Pretty!  Congratulations!



Haha, that's quite a title. I guess I'll have to keep buying to live up to my name. 





iNeedCoffee said:


> Twins!! Yay! Congrats on finding her!!






MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous....love that red!





whateve said:


> This is the prettiest thing ever! I would have paid full price for the mini in this color if it had been available.


Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Happyja

Hi I went to a FP Coach store and came home with a cute bag and a pretty bag charm tonight. Tada, a mini Notita satchel in denim pebbled leather and a feather bag charm.


----------



## gr8onteej

Happyja said:


> Hi I went to a FP Coach store and came home with a cute bag and a pretty bag charm tonight. Tada, a mini Notita satchel in denim pebbled leather and a feather bag charm.




Cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Happyja said:


> Hi I went to a FP Coach store and came home with a cute bag and a pretty bag charm tonight. Tada, a mini Notita satchel in denim pebbled leather and a feather bag charm.


Pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

quinna said:


> So pretty! We're Carrie twins. One of my faves!




Thanks!
Your pic made me do it! Every time I saw it I wished I had it too!


----------



## pbnjam

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick trip this past weekend to the outlet. Ended up leaving with these 2 bags:
> Gathered carrie in cornflower (on clearance 50%+40%, for $208+tax) and the floral tote (50%+20%), so $119 + tax


These bags are sooo pretty! Love the colors!


----------



## quinna

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> Your pic made me do it! Every time I saw it I wished I had it too!



Glad I could be an enabler!


----------



## lvlouis

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick trip this past weekend to the outlet. Ended up leaving with these 2 bags:
> Gathered carrie in cornflower (on clearance 50%+40%, for $208+tax) and the floral tote (50%+20%), so $119 + tax




Love the pink tote. Which outlet did you go to?


----------



## Sweetbee45

Beautiful indeed


----------



## joni80

my newest bag!

I am on vacation in Florida and luckily it rained today so my husband had to agree with me to go shopping  I was planning to buy a leather Gramercy in either oxblood or red current (they are 50% off at the outlet), but once I saw this, I couldnt leave it behind. It was 50/40% off and I could have had an extra 25% if I had known I got a coupon waiting for me in my email. Regardless, I am happy.


----------



## ilikesunshine

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2978009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest bag!
> 
> I am on vacation in Florida and luckily it rained today so my husband had to agree with me to go shopping  I was planning to buy a leather Gramercy in either oxblood or red current (they are 50% off at the outlet), but once I saw this, I couldnt leave it behind. It was 50/40% off and I could have had an extra 25% if I had known I got a coupon waiting for me in my email. Regardless, I am happy.



Nice!  On clearance already???? that's crazy


----------



## frivofrugalista

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2978009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest bag!
> 
> I am on vacation in Florida and luckily it rained today so my husband had to agree with me to go shopping  I was planning to buy a leather Gramercy in either oxblood or red current (they are 50% off at the outlet), but once I saw this, I couldnt leave it behind. It was 50/40% off and I could have had an extra 25% if I had known I got a coupon waiting for me in my email. Regardless, I am happy.



Congrats!  Need to hit the outlet....


----------



## pbnjam

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2978009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest bag!
> 
> I am on vacation in Florida and luckily it rained today so my husband had to agree with me to go shopping  I was planning to buy a leather Gramercy in either oxblood or red current (they are 50% off at the outlet), but once I saw this, I couldnt leave it behind. It was 50/40% off and I could have had an extra 25% if I had known I got a coupon waiting for me in my email. Regardless, I am happy.


 
Nice find! Very elegant and pretty!


----------



## crafty_yogi

An older bag, but new to me and one of my HGs: whiskey vachetta Ergo XL Tote! For years I've regretted not getting her the same time I got her sister (my beloved vachetta Ergo hobo), so I'd been waiting forever to find one at a decent price in decent condition. Patience pays off I suppose!


----------



## MKB0925

crafty_yogi said:


> An older bag, but new to me and one of my HGs: whiskey vachetta Ergo XL Tote! For years I've regretted not getting her the same time I got her sister (my beloved vachetta Ergo hobo), so I'd been waiting forever to find one at a decent price in decent condition. Patience pays off I suppose!



Gorgeous...I have always loved this bag too!


----------



## crafty_yogi

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous...I have always loved this bag too!



Thanks! Sounds dorky, but I can't stop feeling how smooshy and rich the leather is.. :-\


----------



## Kitts

crafty_yogi said:


> An older bag, but new to me and one of my HGs: whiskey vachetta Ergo XL Tote! For years I've regretted not getting her the same time I got her sister (my beloved vachetta Ergo hobo), so I'd been waiting forever to find one at a decent price in decent condition. Patience pays off I suppose!




Beautiful!!!  I've been eyeing this bag on various sites but was wondering if it is comfortable on the shoulder. Any chance you could post a mod pic?


----------



## crafty_yogi

Kitts said:


> Beautiful!!!  I've been eyeing this bag on various sites but was wondering if it is comfortable on the shoulder. Any chance you could post a mod pic?



I owned the burnished leather version of this and used that for years as my travel carryall because it was roomy and relatively light. This vachetta version is noticeably heavier because the leather is thicker, so I'm not sure if it'll be as comfortable to carry on the shoulder for long stretches like the other one. Still, it sits very comfortably on the shoulder. For reference, I'm 5'2" and the bag doesn't look too terribly big on me, I don't think. Forgive the pics; I couldn't wait til hubby gets home to take the pics hence the weird angles!


----------



## CashmereFiend

crafty_yogi said:


> I owned the burnished leather version of this and used that for years as my travel carryall because it was roomy and relatively light. This vachetta version is noticeably heavier because the leather is thicker, so I'm not sure if it'll be as comfortable to carry on the shoulder for long stretches like the other one. Still, it sits very comfortably on the shoulder. For reference, I'm 5'2" and the bag doesn't look too terribly big on me, I don't think. Forgive the pics; I couldn't wait til hubby gets home to take the pics hence the weird angles!




Love this ergo! It looks fantastic on you. Wish I'd bought more when these came out, but it was right before I became obsessed with Coach.  Still have my magenta kisslock satchel, at least, and I must say, it's insanely comfortable.


----------



## crafty_yogi

CashmereFiend said:


> Love this ergo! It looks fantastic on you. Wish I'd bought more when these came out, but it was right before I became obsessed with Coach.  Still have my magenta kisslock satchel, at least, and I must say, it's insanely comfortable.



Thanks! When this Ergo line came out I had just gotten my first "grown-up" job and my first grown up purchase was the vachetta Ergo hobo. It's still my favorite bag. Looking back on it I really wish I'd bought the teal and white versions too! Lol, I guess every new acquisition just leads to more must-haves! Off to skulk around eBay haha.


----------



## Kitts

crafty_yogi said:


> I owned the burnished leather version of this and used that for years as my travel carryall because it was roomy and relatively light. This vachetta version is noticeably heavier because the leather is thicker, so I'm not sure if it'll be as comfortable to carry on the shoulder for long stretches like the other one. Still, it sits very comfortably on the shoulder. For reference, I'm 5'2" and the bag doesn't look too terribly big on me, I don't think. Forgive the pics; I couldn't wait til hubby gets home to take the pics hence the weird angles!




Thank you so much! It looks like a perfect shoulder bag so off to hunt for one. 

Really love your dress too! So pretty!!!


----------



## crafty_yogi

Kitts said:


> Thank you so much! It looks like a perfect shoulder bag so off to hunt for one.
> 
> Really love your dress too! So pretty!!!



Thank you and glad to help. Good luck on your search!


----------



## letstalkbags

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2978009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest bag!
> 
> I am on vacation in Florida and luckily it rained today so my husband had to agree with me to go shopping  I was planning to buy a leather Gramercy in either oxblood or red current (they are 50% off at the outlet), but once I saw this, I couldnt leave it behind. It was 50/40% off and I could have had an extra 25% if I had known I got a coupon waiting for me in my email. Regardless, I am happy.


Congrats on your find ! Enjoy it ! 
Twins, kind of. I got the red Grammercy with my coupon . I also love this hair calf print, but have it already in Crosby and wallet from outlet .



crafty_yogi said:


> I owned the burnished leather version of this and used that for years as my travel carryall because it was roomy and relatively light. This vachetta version is noticeably heavier because the leather is thicker, so I'm not sure if it'll be as comfortable to carry on the shoulder for long stretches like the other one. Still, it sits very comfortably on the shoulder. For reference, I'm 5'2" and the bag doesn't look too terribly big on me, I don't think. Forgive the pics; I couldn't wait til hubby gets home to take the pics hence the weird angles!


This looks so good on you ! I have never seen this bag before. Congrats !


----------



## letstalkbags

My recent purchase...


----------



## crafty_yogi

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...



Ooooh, what a beautiful rich red!  Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## quinna

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...



Twins! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...


Very pretty!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...



So pretty!  Wish she had come out before the small red Borough.  I can't justify having two bags in the same shade of red.  Right?


----------



## joni80

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...




Congrats on the beautiful bag. If I had known I got the coupon, I might have ended up with both the leather and the haircalf Gramercy. 

I went to another outlet today asking for a price adjustment, they did it for me without hesitation, but they did not carry any Gramercy bag, so I added the stud mini duffle in denim color (i thought this is a new bag, but it is already at outlets for 20/50 off)

Pic is from google.


----------



## paula3boys

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...




Where did you find her?


----------



## frivofrugalista

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...



Congrats! Love it.


----------



## gr8onteej

Denim Croc Rhyder.


----------



## quinna

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230



Stunning!


----------



## zaara10

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230




Wow! I remember seeing the dds of this one. It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230




Loving all the reveals! That Denim Croc R is stunning, congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...



I have loved this red Gramercy since I first saw it in the store.  Are they at the outlets now?


----------



## CatePNW

joni80 said:


> Congrats on the beautiful bag. If I had known I got the coupon, I might have ended up with both the leather and the haircalf Gramercy.
> 
> I went to another outlet today asking for a price adjustment, they did it for me without hesitation, but they did not carry any Gramercy bag, so I added the stud mini duffle in denim color (i thought this is a new bag, but it is already at outlets for 20/50 off)
> 
> Pic is from google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980169



That is a pretty blue blingy bag!


----------



## gr8onteej

quinna said:


> Stunning!







zaara10 said:


> Wow! I remember seeing the dds of this one. It's gorgeous! Congrats!







frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful bag!







Jaidybug said:


> Loving all the reveals! That Denim Croc R is stunning, congrats!




Thank you everyone!


----------



## letstalkbags

quinna said:


> Twins! Congrats!


Thanks!



Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you!



carterazo said:


> So pretty!  Wish she had come out before the small red Borough.  I can't justify having two bags in the same shade of red.  Right?


I kinda did that with scarlet...but now just have Phoebe (and a swing pack) in it.



joni80 said:


> Congrats on the beautiful bag. If I had known I got the coupon, I might have ended up with both the leather and the haircalf Gramercy.
> I went to another outlet today asking for a price adjustment, they did it for me without hesitation, but they did not carry any Gramercy bag, so I added the stud mini duffle in denim color (i thought this is a new bag, but it is already at outlets for 20/50 off)
> 
> Pic is from google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980169


Thanks ! Good that you got the PA done. I love that mini too. I have one in saddle and use it a lot! 



paula3boys said:


> Where did you find her?


My SA looked style # up and called around the outlets for me. She said California and a NJ outlet had oxblood too. Now I wish I ordered that one also...



frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats! Love it.


Thanks.


----------



## letstalkbags

CatePNW said:


> I have loved this red Gramercy since I first saw it in the store.  Are they at the outlets now?


Yes they are. I was told that oxblood and the red currant are at outlets. I haven't seen they oxblood color one irl, but I bet it's pretty too.



crafty_yogi said:


> Ooooh, what a beautiful rich red!  Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


Thank you !


----------



## letstalkbags

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230


This is so beautiful ! I have not seen this yet. What a cool looking bag in this color ! Congrats !


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230



Gorgeous. ..love that color!


----------



## joni80

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find her?







CatePNW said:


> I have loved this red Gramercy since I first saw it in the store.  Are they at the outlets now?




I was at Orlando Vineland premium outlet in Tuesday and they had both the red current and the oxblood in multiples.


----------



## gr8onteej

letstalkbags said:


> This is so beautiful ! I have not seen this yet. What a cool looking bag in this color ! Congrats !




That's what caught my attention, the color.  Thank you.


----------



## OllieO

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230




Wow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## CatePNW

joni80 said:


> I was at Orlando Vineland premium outlet in Tuesday and they had both the red current and the oxblood in multiples.



Thanks!  Nice to know, even though I have to drive about 4 hours to get to an outlet!  Maybe a weekend trip is coming up soon and I'll see what's around then.


----------



## eleanors36

letstalkbags said:


> My recent purchase...



This Grammercy is so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230



Gorgeous Rhyder and beautiful blue!


----------



## eleanors36

Wearing my new Edie today!


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> Gorgeous Rhyder and beautiful blue!




Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> Wearing my new Edie today!




Very nice. Great fob.


----------



## pbnjam

eleanors36 said:


> Wearing my new Edie today!




This is very pretty!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230


So pretty and unique!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Happyja said:


> Hi I went to a FP Coach store and came home with a cute bag and a pretty bag charm tonight. Tada, a mini Notita satchel in denim pebbled leather and a feather bag charm.


I neeed!


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Very nice. Great fob.





pbnjam said:


> This is very pretty!



Thank you!  I really like the fob, too.


----------



## joni80

H
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.


----------



## ccbfan

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.



This is so pretty!  Can you tell me the style # and price at the outlet?  Thank you!!


----------



## joni80

ccbfan said:


> This is so pretty!  Can you tell me the style # and price at the outlet?  Thank you!!




Style # 34506. It was 20/50% off when I bought it 2 days ago, and I used the coupon they emailed me for an extra 25% off, it came down to $105 plus tax.


----------



## pbnjam

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.




So pretty! Can't believe you found this at outlet. Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.


Very pretty!  Good deal too.


----------



## joni80

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! Can't believe you found this at outlet. Congrats!




It was surprised to see it at the outlet too. I thought with their new strategy, it would take a bit longer for FP bags to show up at outlets. 



Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Good deal too.




Thanks. It's a very good deal indeed.


----------



## zaara10

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.




Love this! Great find!


----------



## quinna

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.



This is adorable!


----------



## BeachBagGal

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.


What a cutie, blue bag!!


----------



## tonij2000

The black one followed me home!


----------



## yellowbernie

eleanors36 said:


> Wearing my new Edie today!


OMG!! That is such a Gorgeous bag..Congrats


----------



## yellowbernie

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.


What a cute bag, Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

tonij2000 said:


> The black one followed me home!



Love them!


----------



## juls12

eleanors36 said:


> Wearing my new Edie today!



That's such a beautiful bag. Enjoy using it


----------



## eleanors36

yellowbernie said:


> OMG!! That is such a Gorgeous bag..Congrats





juls12 said:


> That's such a beautiful bag. Enjoy using it



Thank you!  I really love it!


----------



## pinksprinkles8

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.


Pretty and a good deal. Quick question, I saw one at much outlet yesterday and the leather hanging doesn't have any Coach writing on it, just plain leather. Is yours like that as well?


----------



## joni80

zaara10 said:


> Love this! Great find!







quinna said:


> This is adorable!







BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie, blue bag!!







yellowbernie said:


> What a cute bag, Enjoy!




Thanks everyone. I really love this bag


----------



## joni80

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Pretty and a good deal. Quick question, I saw one at much outlet yesterday and the leather hanging doesn't have any Coach writing on it, just plain leather. Is yours like that as well?




Mine is plain leather too.


----------



## dolali

Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag! 

 Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty


----------



## BeachBagGal

dolali said:


> Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag!
> 
> Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty


It sure looks pretty sitting there! lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

dolali said:


> Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag!
> Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty


It's a beautiful blue and worth keeping. I'm sure you all have many bags and keep adding.


----------



## sp_addiction

whateve said:


> Don't worry about your tote. I have a Park saffiano tote that I took on an extended trip and it still looks new. Congratulations on your girls!


 
Don't think I saw this reply! Thank you, that's so good to  know that they can be taken on trips and still look good. 


Still loving my tote.


----------



## sp_addiction

dolali said:


> Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag!
> 
> Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty


 
Oh my, what a beautiful lush colour! Good to know this is a light bag! Lovely, very lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

dolali said:


> Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag!
> 
> Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty


Very pretty!


----------



## Mariquel

dolali said:


> Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag!
> 
> Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty



I love that vibrant blue! I missed out on the cobalt duffle, wonder how this one compares in color?


----------



## lurkernomore

dolali said:


> Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag!
> 
> Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty




This is gorgeous - and this pic makes me think I need this bag. No reason to feel guilty - we deserve something nice!


----------



## dolali

BeachBagGal said:


> It sure looks pretty sitting there! lol



She is very pretty! thanks!



frivofrugalista said:


> It's a beautiful blue and worth keeping. I'm sure you all have many bags and keep adding.



Yes, it is worth keeping. It is such a beautiful blue! thank you!



sp_addiction said:


> Oh my, what a beautiful lush colour! Good to know this is a light bag! Lovely, very lovely.



Thank you! Even stuffed with all my things inside, does not feel heavy at all.



Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you! 



lurkernomore said:


> This is gorgeous - and this pic makes me think I need this bag. No reason to feel guilty - we deserve something nice!



You are right! we deserve all this bags. I am keeping her



Mariquel said:


> I love that vibrant blue! I missed out on the cobalt duffle, wonder how this one compares in color?



It is indeed a great blue! I never saw the cobalt IRL so not sure how it compares to it. This Denim is almost like a nice summer blue sky!


----------



## happibug

dolali said:


> Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty




Your picture is so pretty - AND your bag - that I ordered one too! Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## aliceinwl

Hi! I'm new here, and wanted to share my Mother's Day present - a Borough Bag in Floral Print Leather. I love this bag! Loved it since I first saw it! I just got it at the outlet this past weekend, at the great price of $142.00. I am so happy!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]


----------



## Iamminda

aliceinwl said:


> Hi! I'm new here, and wanted to share my Mother's Day present - a Borough Bag in Floral Print Leather. I love this bag! Loved it since I first saw it! I just got it at the outlet this past weekend, at the great price of $142.00. I am so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985655



I like this borough!  



AshleyLovesLV said:


> My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985677
> View attachment 2985678
> View attachment 2985679
> View attachment 2985680
> View attachment 2985681



Love this color!  What a great gift.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Iamminda said:


> I like this borough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color!  What a great gift.




Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985677
> View attachment 2985678
> View attachment 2985679
> View attachment 2985680
> View attachment 2985681


Beautiful color! You made the right choice.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful color! You made the right choice.




Thanks! I think so too! [emoji1][emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985677
> View attachment 2985678
> View attachment 2985679
> View attachment 2985680
> View attachment 2985681




Pretty! Can't wait to see with your feather fob


----------



## aundria17

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985677
> View attachment 2985678
> View attachment 2985679
> View attachment 2985680
> View attachment 2985681



I love &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151; the color.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

paula3boys said:


> Pretty! Can't wait to see with your feather fob







aundria17 said:


> I love [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] the color.




Thank you! I'm excited to get the feather fob too! Hope it comes soon! [emoji1]


----------



## dolali

happibug said:


> Your picture is so pretty - AND your bag - that I ordered one too! Congrats on your beautiful bag!



Thank you happybug (love your user name!). I like this blue a lot. It looks so vibrant and saturated IRL. I hope your bag comes fast and  hope you love it. Post pics, ok?


----------



## dolali

aliceinwl said:


> Hi! I'm new here, and wanted to share my Mother's Day present - a Borough Bag in Floral Print Leather. I love this bag! Loved it since I first saw it! I just got it at the outlet this past weekend, at the great price of $142.00. I am so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985655



oh I love the Borough in this print! And at a great price. Need to visit my outlet


----------



## dolali

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985677
> View attachment 2985678
> View attachment 2985679
> View attachment 2985680
> View attachment 2985681



Great Color! I am loving all these vibrant Coach colors!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

dolali said:


> Great Color! I am loving all these vibrant Coach colors!




Thank you!


----------



## lurkernomore

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985677
> View attachment 2985678
> View attachment 2985679
> View attachment 2985680
> View attachment 2985681




Gorgeous! and Happy Mother's day!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous! and Happy Mother's day!




Thank you!


----------



## annpan23

Got this purse last Sunday! Love, love, love my Edie in Nude!


----------



## Jaidybug

aliceinwl said:


> Hi! I'm new here, and wanted to share my Mother's Day present - a Borough Bag in Floral Print Leather. I love this bag! Loved it since I first saw it! I just got it at the outlet this past weekend, at the great price of $142.00. I am so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985655




Love this floral print!


----------



## Jaidybug

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985677
> View attachment 2985678
> View attachment 2985679
> View attachment 2985680
> View attachment 2985681




Gorgeous bag and colour, congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My anniversary/Mother's Day gift has arrived! Whiplash Tatum in pink ruby! I also have a feather fob en route for her. The leather is so much more soft and smooshy than I figured it would be! [emoji7][emoji307][emoji162][emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985677
> View attachment 2985678
> View attachment 2985679
> View attachment 2985680
> View attachment 2985681




What a beauty!  I totally agree about the leather.  I just love mine and yours just pops with that pink!


----------



## eleanors36

dolali said:


> Visited Coach today and was surprised at how much I like this bag! Edie in Denim. I fell in love with this blue, and the lightness of this bag!
> 
> Still trying to decide if it is a keeper though. I have so many bags I feel a bit guilty



Pretty bag!  I hope you keep it.  I love my Edie, and yes, it is light!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous bag and colour, congrats!







eleanors36 said:


> What a beauty!  I totally agree about the leather.  I just love mine and yours just pops with that pink!




Thank you both!


----------



## xeyes

For the first time in ages, I went to my local outlet in search of something to fill a specific need (as opposed to casual shopping) - containment for my iPhone 6. Shouldn't be a problem, right? Well, when you put a (large, bulky) Otterbox Defender case on it, it becomes too huge to fit into the usual spaces designed for such things. Even though the Otterbox provides excellent protection for the phone, I wanted to add a structured leather case with a wrist loop for both easier portability and additional weather protection. I'd used a Coach phone case for my old iPhone 3GS (also in a Defender), and it had been big enough for the Otterbox as well; no such luck here.

Fortunately, I found that it (just) fits into the larger of the two compartments of the Double Accordion Zip wallets. So, if any of you out there have the same problem, try one; it's a snug fit, but not too snug, and workable. (Try several, actually, to see if some fit your phone better than others; the one I picked was the best-fitting of the bunch.)

Here's the one that came home with me: F53146 ST CV GR DBL ACC ZIP (Studded Caviar Gramercy Double Accordion Zip is my best guess there) in Silver/Tuberose, which was on clearance and very pretty. (It's pinker than it appears in the photo.) The phone lives in one of the large compartments, and I can carry my work ID/swipe card and some emergency cash in the outside zip pocket. It's girlier than I usually carry, but I like it a lot!


----------



## MKB0925

annpan23 said:


> Got this purse last Sunday! Love, love, love my Edie in Nude!



Very pretty....nude is one of my fave colors!


----------



## IceAngel

annpan23 said:


> Got this purse last Sunday! Love, love, love my Edie in Nude!



Wow this bag is gorgeous in that color.


----------



## annpan23

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty....nude is one of my fave colors!





IceAngel said:


> Wow this bag is gorgeous in that color.



Thank you, Ladies! She's so classy in this color...


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

aliceinwl said:


> Hi! I'm new here, and wanted to share my Mother's Day present - a Borough Bag in Floral Print Leather. I love this bag! Loved it since I first saw it! I just got it at the outlet this past weekend, at the great price of $142.00. I am so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985655



So, pretty! I really regret not getting this one during the last FOS. I am waiting to see if one magically appears on Mother's Day or my birthday. If not, I might have to head to an outlet.


----------



## aliceinwl

dolali said:


> oh I love the Borough in this print! And at a great price. Need to visit my outlet




Thank you! Good luck with the hunt [emoji1]


----------



## aliceinwl

TahoeAndStitch said:


> So, pretty! I really regret not getting this one during the last FOS. I am waiting to see if one magically appears on Mother's Day or my birthday. If not, I might have to head to an outlet.




Thank you! I hope it does appear! I missed it at the last FOS as well. I went to the outlet looking specifically for this. I wanted it since it first came out, I love the print.


----------



## quinna

Just got this lizard Andie satchel for a steal.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

My feather fob arrived from eBay today! It looks great on my pink ruby Tatum!


----------



## aundria17

Pink ruby Tatum just arrived !! Met the ups driver on the lawn. Lol. Here's my black with the new pink ruby.


----------



## aundria17

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My feather fob arrived from eBay today! It looks great on my pink ruby Tatum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989220
> View attachment 2989221
> View attachment 2989222



Looks perfect !!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

aundria17 said:


> Looks perfect !!




Yes! Thanks for the opinion on which one! You were spot on. Also, I see you got yours, congrats! She's as beautiful as mine [emoji13][emoji7][emoji2]


----------



## oldbaglover

quinna said:


> Just got this lizard Andie satchel for a steal.


Simply beautiful Quinna!


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> Just got this lizard Andie satchel for a steal.



What a beauty!



AshleyLovesLV said:


> My feather fob arrived from eBay today! It looks great on my pink ruby Tatum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989220
> View attachment 2989221
> View attachment 2989222




Looks great on your tote!


aundria17 said:


> Pink ruby Tatum just arrived !! Met the ups driver on the lawn. Lol. Here's my black with the new pink ruby.




Great colour, very pretty!


----------



## Mariquel

quinna said:


> Just got this lizard Andie satchel for a steal.



So classy and such a cool color/pattern.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on your tote!
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour, very pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## OllieO

quinna said:


> Just got this lizard Andie satchel for a steal.




Beautiful!


----------



## OllieO

aundria17 said:


> Pink ruby Tatum just arrived !! Met the ups driver on the lawn. Lol. Here's my black with the new pink ruby.




Very pretty. I love it in pink!


----------



## zaara10

aundria17 said:


> Pink ruby Tatum just arrived !! Met the ups driver on the lawn. Lol. Here's my black with the new pink ruby.




Great set!


----------



## CoachMaven

For some odd reason, my phone cannot upload pics to this site any longer, but I ended up getting this bag at the outlets today! (Not my actual photo, I used one from the internet, but it is the exact same one) The Urbane Crossbody in Fuchsia. I wanted this bag for a long time and it was the only one there. I had seen it there before a long time ago and passed, this time, I couldn't resist! 

I am having technical difficulties....here is a link to a photo to view (NMA) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/268-NWT-COA...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe7703b1


----------



## ZSP

CoachMaven said:


> I ended up getting this bag at the outlets today! (Not my actual photo, I used one from the internet, but it is the exact same one) The Urbane Crossbody in Fuchsia. I wanted this bag for a long time and it was the only one there. I had seen it there before a long time ago and passed, this time, I couldn't resist! (NMA)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/268-NWT-COA...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe7703b1



This is a beautiful bag...I bought it right before Christmas but returned it.  It wasn't easy to get in and out of...for me.   I hope you love yours.  Congrats.


----------



## CoachMaven

ZSP said:


> This is a beautiful bag...I bought it right before Christmas but returned it.  It wasn't easy to get in and out of...for me.   I hope you love yours.  Congrats.



Thank you, I think I will end up using this one a lot this Summer. I wanted more smaller, crossbody styles since it gets so ridiculously hot here, and carrying a big bag makes you sweaty. I did put all my essentials that I would put in it inside and try out, it seems like it should work, but I can see how the fold over can be difficult. I am sorry yours didn't work for you.


----------



## MaryBel

Got these last week at Macy's F&F sale (50%+25%) , plus the teal Edie at the outlet (50%+20%)


----------



## MaryBel

And this one at the outlet today. From the clearance section (50%+40%)


----------



## pbnjam

MaryBel said:


> Got these last week at Macy's F&F sale (50%+25%) , plus the teal Edie at the outlet (50%+20%)


 


MaryBel said:


> And this one at the outlet today. From the clearance section (50%+40%)


 
Nice! So many gorgeous finds. Love the Crosby, it looks so soft and elegant!


----------



## annpan23

MaryBel said:


> Got these last week at Macy's F&F sale (50%+25%) , plus the teal Edie at the outlet (50%+20%)





MaryBel said:


> And this one at the outlet today. From the clearance section (50%+40%)



Congrats on your lovely finds! Love all of them especially the Edie...


----------



## BeachBagGal

MaryBel said:


> And this one at the outlet today. From the clearance section (50%+40%)


Love all your new bags!! FUN!!


----------



## Mylilkitty

xeyes said:


> For the first time in ages, I went to my local outlet in search of something to fill a specific need (as opposed to casual shopping) - containment for my iPhone 6. Shouldn't be a problem, right? Well, when you put a (large, bulky) Otterbox Defender case on it, it becomes too huge to fit into the usual spaces designed for such things. Even though the Otterbox provides excellent protection for the phone, I wanted to add a structured leather case with a wrist loop for both easier portability and additional weather protection. I'd used a Coach phone case for my old iPhone 3GS (also in a Defender), and it had been big enough for the Otterbox as well; no such luck here.
> 
> Fortunately, I found that it (just) fits into the larger of the two compartments of the Double Accordion Zip wallets. So, if any of you out there have the same problem, try one; it's a snug fit, but not too snug, and workable. (Try several, actually, to see if some fit your phone better than others; the one I picked was the best-fitting of the bunch.)
> 
> Here's the one that came home with me: F53146 ST CV GR DBL ACC ZIP (Studded Caviar Gramercy Double Accordion Zip is my best guess there) in Silver/Tuberose, which was on clearance and very pretty. (It's pinker than it appears in the photo.) The phone lives in one of the large compartments, and I can carry my work ID/swipe card and some emergency cash in the outside zip pocket. It's girlier than I usually carry, but I like it a lot!


I love that!


----------



## Mylilkitty

elbgrl said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My new PCE purchase:  Twisted leather universal case in peach rose:
> View attachment 2515228


I love that! I saw it today


----------



## elbgrl

Mylilkitty said:


> I love that! I saw it today



Using it today!


----------



## Iamminda

MaryBel said:


> Got these last week at Macy's F&F sale (50%+25%) , plus the teal Edie at the outlet (50%+20%)


Congrats on all your new bags!  Enjoy!


----------



## Caspin22

Today I picked up a Large Studded Street Tote in black. This bag is HUGE. 







Sisters.


----------



## shillinggirl88

MaryBel said:


> Got these last week at Macy's F&F sale (50%+25%) , plus the teal Edie at the outlet (50%+20%)



Great deals Marybel! Enjoy!!!


----------



## zaara10

Canderson22 said:


> Today I picked up a Large Studded Street Tote in black. This bag is HUGE.
> 
> View attachment 2991609
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991611
> 
> 
> Sisters.
> 
> View attachment 2991613




Oh wow! Another studded beauty for you! Lovely!


----------



## Minne Bags

Canderson22 said:


> Today I picked up a Large Studded Street Tote in black. This bag is HUGE.
> 
> View attachment 2991609
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991611
> 
> 
> Sisters.
> 
> View attachment 2991613




Very nice! Congrats. How does the leather feel compared to your Edie? Is it just as soft or does it seem tougher/more durable?


----------



## Caspin22

Minne Bags said:


> Very nice! Congrats. How does the leather feel compared to your Edie? Is it just as soft or does it seem tougher/more durable?



Thanks!  It's smooth leather, not crossgrain (yay!), but it is a "harder" leather than Edie, if that makes sense.  The tote is more structured...if the leather were like Edie's, I think it would be too floppy.


----------



## Minne Bags

Canderson22 said:


> Thanks!  It's smooth leather, not crossgrain (yay!), but it is a "harder" leather than Edie, if that makes sense.  The tote is more structured...if the leather were like Edie's, I think it would be too floppy.




Oh, okay. Thanks! That makes sense.  Well, enjoy your new beauty. It's lovely. &#128522;


----------



## Sarah03

I haven't been behaving. I'm supposed to be on a ban, but I found some cute SLGs. At least I didn't buy more bags!

I found these 2 wristlets at Macy's- the ocelot one was 50% off & the floral one was 25% off. The fabulous SA let me use a $25 off of $50 coupon that was attached to my Macy's CC account. 
View attachment 2992484

View attachment 2992485

View attachment 2992486

The lining of the floral one is so pretty!  The best part is both of them fit my iPhone 6 (with a case).

I've been watching this wallet on 6pm.com to go with my DE Speedy 30, but I have since bought studded Edie... so it must be fate, right?  Oxblood Zip Around for 50%off.
View attachment 2992494


Group shot!
View attachment 2992495


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't been behaving. I'm supposed to be on a ban, but I found some cute SLGs. At least I didn't buy more bags!
> 
> I found these 2 wristlets at Macy's- the ocelot one was 50% off & the floral one was 25% off. The fabulous SA let me use a $25 off of $50 coupon that was attached to my Macy's CC account.
> View attachment 2992484
> 
> View attachment 2992485
> 
> View attachment 2992486
> 
> The lining of the floral one is so pretty!  The best part is both of them fit my iPhone 6 (with a case).
> 
> I've been watching this wallet on 6pm.com to go with my DE Speedy 30, but I have since bought studded Edie... so it must be fate, right?  Oxblood Zip Around for 50%off.
> View attachment 2992494
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2992495


love all your goodies!


----------



## Caspin22

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't been behaving. I'm supposed to be on a ban, but I found some cute SLGs. At least I didn't buy more bags!
> 
> I found these 2 wristlets at Macy's- the ocelot one was 50% off & the floral one was 25% off. The fabulous SA let me use a $25 off of $50 coupon that was attached to my Macy's CC account.
> View attachment 2992484
> 
> View attachment 2992485
> 
> View attachment 2992486
> 
> The lining of the floral one is so pretty!  The best part is both of them fit my iPhone 6 (with a case).
> 
> I've been watching this wallet on 6pm.com to go with my DE Speedy 30, but I have since bought studded Edie... so it must be fate, right?  Oxblood Zip Around for 50%off.
> View attachment 2992494
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2992495



Great choices!!  I especially love that pink wristlet...I've been eyeballing it too!


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> Today I picked up a Large Studded Street Tote in black. This bag is HUGE.
> 
> View attachment 2991609
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991611
> 
> 
> Sisters.
> 
> Nice pair of studded bags!
> 
> View attachment 2991613





Sarah03 said:


> I haven't been behaving. I'm supposed to be on a ban, but I found some cute SLGs. At least I didn't buy more bags!
> 
> I found these 2 wristlets at Macy's- the ocelot one was 50% off & the floral one was 25% off. The fabulous SA let me use a $25 off of $50 coupon that was attached to my Macy's CC account.
> View attachment 2992484
> 
> View attachment 2992485
> 
> View attachment 2992486
> 
> The lining of the floral one is so pretty!  The best part is both of them fit my iPhone 6 (with a case).
> 
> I've been watching this wallet on 6pm.com to go with my DE Speedy 30, but I have since bought studded Edie... so it must be fate, right?  Oxblood Zip Around for 50%off.
> View attachment 2992494
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2992495



Pretty wristlets!


----------



## pursecharm

Decided on colorblock Crosby for Mother's Day PCE. Love the navy and chalk contrast.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Pretty wristlets!







Canderson22 said:


> Great choices!!  I especially love that pink wristlet...I've been eyeballing it too!







BeachBagGal said:


> love all your goodies!




Thank you!  I've been eyeballing the pink wristlet since it came out- patience (mostly) paid off!  My Macy's had tons of them, so I wouldn't be surprised if they hit the 50% off mark!


----------



## zaara10

pursecharm said:


> Decided on colorblock Crosby for Mother's Day PCE. Love the navy and chalk contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992681
> View attachment 2992682




Classic color combo. Lovely!


----------



## gr8onteej

My purchase from the last FOS arrived.  Love the colors.  And it's Poppy.  I like Poppy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> My purchase from the last FOS arrived.  Love the colors.  And it's Poppy.  I like Poppy.
> View attachment 2993737


Aww cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> My purchase from the last FOS arrived.  Love the colors.  And it's Poppy.  I like Poppy.
> View attachment 2993737


Yummm yummm


----------



## abwd

pursecharm said:


> Decided on colorblock Crosby for Mother's Day PCE. Love the navy and chalk contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992681
> View attachment 2992682




Beautiful!!! I love this combo. Congrats.


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> Today I picked up a Large Studded Street Tote in black. This bag is HUGE.
> 
> View attachment 2991609
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991611
> 
> 
> Sisters.
> 
> View attachment 2991613




Gorgeous!!!! Love this bag. Is this from the outlets? I can't remember, but I want one!!


----------



## Caspin22

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Love this bag. Is this from the outlets? I can't remember, but I want one!!




Yup, this one is MFF.


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> Yup, this one is MFF.




Very nice!


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> My purchase from the last FOS arrived.  Love the colors.  And it's Poppy.  I like Poppy.
> View attachment 2993737


So pretty! I always liked this style. Is it old stock or does it have a new creed?


----------



## sheisgi

Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!


----------



## gr8onteej

whateve said:


> So pretty! I always liked this style. Is it old stock or does it have a new creed?




I'm guessing old stock because it had the old dust bag in it but I'll check.  It was nicely packed-all wrapped up.


----------



## gr8onteej

sheisgi said:


> Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994149




Love the color combination.


----------



## frivofrugalista

sheisgi said:


> Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994149


Congrats it's a beautiful  colour!


----------



## LauraTracy

sheisgi said:


> Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994149


That is the most gorgeous color combo and I am not normally a brown fan.  Congratulations!!


----------



## LauraTracy

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't been behaving. I'm supposed to be on a ban, but I found some cute SLGs. At least I didn't buy more bags!
> 
> I found these 2 wristlets at Macy's- the ocelot one was 50% off & the floral one was 25% off. The fabulous SA let me use a $25 off of $50 coupon that was attached to my Macy's CC account.
> View attachment 2992484
> 
> View attachment 2992485
> 
> View attachment 2992486
> 
> The lining of the floral one is so pretty!  The best part is both of them fit my iPhone 6 (with a case).
> 
> I've been watching this wallet on 6pm.com to go with my DE Speedy 30, but I have since bought studded Edie... so it must be fate, right?  Oxblood Zip Around for 50%off.
> View attachment 2992494
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2992495


These are all so cute!  I love the ocelot one especially.


----------



## LauraTracy

pursecharm said:


> Decided on colorblock Crosby for Mother's Day PCE. Love the navy and chalk contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992681
> View attachment 2992682



That contrast is stunning.  Very nice!



gr8onteej said:


> My purchase from the last FOS arrived.  Love the colors.  And it's Poppy.  I like Poppy.
> View attachment 2993737



I have been on an orange run too or is that love red in Coach's world?    Whatever they call it, very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

sheisgi said:


> Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994149




Nice color choice!


----------



## sheisgi

Thanks everyone. I'm so in love  with it.


----------



## happibug

sheisgi said:


> Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994149




So beautiful! I love that color combo! Congrats!


----------



## MNPurser

Oh my the studded bags are gorgeous.  Love!!!


----------



## Mylilkitty

Here is my new Coach Prince Street Satchel, key charm and small zip wallet. Love it!


----------



## gr8onteej

LauraTracy said:


> That contrast is stunning.  Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on an orange run too or is that love red in Coach's world?    Whatever they call it, very pretty!  Congrats!




It's vermillion and sun orange. Thanks.


----------



## Mylilkitty

Hmm not all my pics uploaded, here is another!


----------



## Mylilkitty

Can i post one more pic? Full bag!


----------



## quinna

Mylilkitty said:


> Hmm not all my pics uploaded, here is another!



Gorgeous! I'm really liking this one!


----------



## LauraTracy

Mylilkitty said:


> Hmm not all my pics uploaded, here is another!


Such a pretty color.  It makes me happy just looking at it.


----------



## Worldswirl

gr8onteej said:


> My purchase from the last FOS arrived.  Love the colors.  And it's Poppy.  I like Poppy.
> View attachment 2993737



Twins! I couldn't pass it up. Mine wasn't as wrapped as yours (and no Dustbag) but I'm happy because I miss Poppy too.


----------



## Mylilkitty

LauraTracy said:


> Such a pretty color.  It makes me happy just looking at it.


Thank you quinna and LauraTracy, im glad you like it. Its perfect, i even fit my large ipad in it today.


----------



## Mylilkitty

ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!


I love that so pretty! Love the shape and colour!


----------



## aubergined

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't been behaving. I'm supposed to be on a ban, but I found some cute SLGs. At least I didn't buy more bags!
> 
> I found these 2 wristlets at Macy's- the ocelot one was 50% off & the floral one was 25% off. The fabulous SA let me use a $25 off of $50 coupon that was attached to my Macy's CC account.
> View attachment 2992484
> 
> View attachment 2992485
> 
> View attachment 2992486
> 
> The lining of the floral one is so pretty!  The best part is both of them fit my iPhone 6 (with a case).
> 
> I've been watching this wallet on 6pm.com to go with my DE Speedy 30, but I have since bought studded Edie... so it must be fate, right?  Oxblood Zip Around for 50%off.
> View attachment 2992494
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2992495




Cute family!


----------



## aubergined

Mylilkitty said:


> Hmm not all my pics uploaded, here is another!




This is very nice. is it fuchsia? how do you like the fob?


----------



## aubergined

sheisgi said:


> Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994149




Very elegant combination!


----------



## sheisgi

aubergined said:


> Very elegant combination!


Thank you!


----------



## bigal

Eeekkk! So excited!  Just picked this up from the outlet.  FP delete large duffle with Glo Lime accents.  I love it.  It will soften up right?  It's a bit stiff now.


----------



## frivofrugalista

bigal said:


> Eeekkk! So excited!  Just picked this up from the outlet.  FP delete large duffle with Glo Lime accents.  I love it.  It will soften up right?  It's a bit stiff now.



That colour combo is gorgeous!


----------



## bigal

frivofrugalista said:


> That colour combo is gorgeous!



Thanks I think so too! Bonus,  no need for a flash light to look inside!


----------



## frivofrugalista

bigal said:


> Thanks I think so too! Bonus,  no need for a flash light to look inside!



Haha, soo true!


----------



## aubergined

bigal said:


> Eeekkk! So excited!  Just picked this up from the outlet.  FP delete large duffle with Glo Lime accents.  I love it.  It will soften up right?  It's a bit stiff now.




I got this one too this weekend! Along with the denim croc duffle.

I think it will soften over time. I love the feel of the leather of the glo lime leather even tho it is very similar to my British Tan. Do you know th official color of the brown leather?


----------



## bigal

aubergined said:


> I got this one too this weekend! Along with the denim croc duffle.
> 
> I think it will soften over time. I love the feel of the leather of the glo lime leather even tho it is very similar to my British Tan. Do you know th official color of the brown leather?



I believe it's Saddle with Glo Lime.  Yeah,  I'd say BT too.  But,  Saddle works for me.  (Found it on the Bloomingdale's site) 

Oooo, the denim croc is gorgeous! Saw that one too!


----------



## pursecharm

bigal said:


> I believe it's Saddle with Glo Lime.  Yeah,  I'd say BT too.  But,  Saddle works for me.  (Found it on the Bloomingdale's site)
> 
> Oooo, the denim croc is gorgeous! Saw that one too!




Very cool bag&#128526;


----------



## bigal

pursecharm said:


> Very cool bag&#128526;



Thank you! I love that it's an updated classic!


----------



## monsterabby

Crossbody + pouch/wrislet that can fit a ton


----------



## Mylilkitty

I returned my Coach small wristlet because i found my iPhone was just too tight had a hard time putting it inor removing it so i exchanged it at the Coach store for this gorgeous blue leopard clutch wallet! Which was on sale, then, I happened to find this Hot pink wallet phone cade at The Bay on sale!  Very happy!


----------



## Mylilkitty

Whoops pics didnt upload! Here you go![MENTION][/MENTION]


----------



## Mylilkitty

Shot of both new babies


----------



## Mylilkitty

aubergined said:


> This is very nice. is it fuchsia? how do you like the fob?


I love the key fob! The new collection is gorgeous i would love the scarf!


----------



## jane

My new resin ball key fob, purchased with the latest PCE. Clipped to my emerald Rebecca Minkoff MAM. It's a bit heavy, but I love it because it's unique and pretty.


----------



## eleanors36

jane said:


> My new resin ball key fob, purchased with the latest PCE. Clipped to my emerald Rebecca Minkoff MAM. It's a bit heavy, but I love it because it's unique and pretty.



Very pretty!  Great to see what it's like on a bag.


----------



## eleanors36

My new bags from the latest PCE thanks to a kind TPF person.


----------



## pbnjam

eleanors36 said:


> My new bags from the latest PCE thanks to a kind TPF person.



Love the print on the red tote. And the green is gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## lyssia817

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't been behaving. I'm supposed to be on a ban, but I found some cute SLGs. At least I didn't buy more bags!
> 
> I found these 2 wristlets at Macy's- the ocelot one was 50% off & the floral one was 25% off. The fabulous SA let me use a $25 off of $50 coupon that was attached to my Macy's CC account.
> View attachment 2992484
> 
> View attachment 2992485
> 
> View attachment 2992486
> 
> The lining of the floral one is so pretty!  The best part is both of them fit my iPhone 6 (with a case).
> 
> I've been watching this wallet on 6pm.com to go with my DE Speedy 30, but I have since bought studded Edie... so it must be fate, right?  Oxblood Zip Around for 50%off.
> View attachment 2992494
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2992495



I LOVE the floral one!  The wristlet and wallet have been on my wishlist since they first came out, hoping to find them at the outlet in a few weeks!


----------



## oldbaglover

Love these bags! It's like seeing Christmas colors in May.


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> My new bags from the latest PCE thanks to a kind TPF person.


Oooo love those new bags! Love that green!


----------



## Iamminda

jane said:


> My new resin ball key fob, purchased with the latest PCE. Clipped to my emerald Rebecca Minkoff MAM. It's a bit heavy, but I love it because it's unique and pretty.



Pretty fob.



eleanors36 said:


> My new bags from the latest PCE thanks to a kind TPF person.



I like these two bags -- pretty colors.


----------



## eleanors36

pbnjam said:


> Love the print on the red tote. And the green is gorgeous! Enjoy!





oldbaglover said:


> Love these bags! It's like seeing Christmas colors in May.





BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love those new bags! Love that green!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty fob.
> 
> 
> 
> I like these two bags -- pretty colors.



Thank you!  Just love these colors in May after such a long, gray winter!


----------



## jane

Waited five years for this one: Kristin Spectator tote 16810 in ivory python, MSRP $458, in like-new condition from the-bay for $100. The only wear seems to have been that it sat in storage for a long time in someone's closet. Love this so much! They do not make them like this anymore, that's for sure. I think she needs a conditioning and some carrying to soften up a bit? But that's it.


----------



## SBgirl

Just snatched this FP Delete from my outlet. It's perfect for summer! A Madison Pinnacle Straw Eva.


----------



## pursecharm

I love your shopping prowess Jane and SBgirl!


----------



## SBgirl

pursecharm said:


> I love your shopping prowess Jane and SBgirl!


Thanks! But Jane is _farrrrr_ more patient! Five years is a long wait.


----------



## lurkernomore

SBgirl said:


> Just snatched this FP Delete from my outlet. It's perfect for summer! A Madison Pinnacle Straw Eva.[/QUOTE
> 
> very pretty! I have her BIG sister, and I love her - almost time to pull her out! enjoy!


----------



## eleanors36

sheisgi said:


> Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994149



Twins!  I just love the color combination.  Not using mine right now, but I love it.  Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

jane said:


> Waited five years for this one: Kristin Spectator tote 16810 in ivory python, MSRP $458, in like-new condition from the-bay for $100. The only wear seems to have been that it sat in storage for a long time in someone's closet. Love this so much! They do not make them like this anymore, that's for sure. I think she needs a conditioning and some carrying to soften up a bit? But that's it.



So pretty!  Like the fob.


----------



## gr8onteej

gr8onteej said:


> I'm guessing old stock because it had the old dust bag in it but I'll check.  It was nicely packed-all wrapped up.




Sorry it took so long.  I forgot.  But I just checked and it's the old creed.


----------



## Iamminda

Good morning. I got my HG bag -- mint legacy duffle from eBay.  Thanks for letting me share this exciting moment.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3001082
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got my HG bag -- mint legacy duffle from eBay.  Thanks for letting me share this exciting moment.


Oh yay for HG bag!! Very nice!! TPF is showing the love for duffles lately... lol


----------



## LauraTracy

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3001082
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got my HG bag -- mint legacy duffle from eBay.  Thanks for letting me share this exciting moment.


Congratulations!!  Love that color.  

All these duffle pics are kind of making this bag grow on me.  If only I carried enough stuff to make it worthwhile.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3001082
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got my HG bag -- mint legacy duffle from eBay.  Thanks for letting me share this exciting moment.


Congratulations! Can you post a picture next to robin's egg?


----------



## LauraTracy

jane said:


> Waited five years for this one: Kristin Spectator tote 16810 in ivory python, MSRP $458, in like-new condition from the-bay for $100. The only wear seems to have been that it sat in storage for a long time in someone's closet. Love this so much! They do not make them like this anymore, that's for sure. I think she needs a conditioning and some carrying to soften up a bit? But that's it.



This is adorable.  I love the croc.



SBgirl said:


> Just snatched this FP Delete from my outlet. It's perfect for summer! A Madison Pinnacle Straw Eva.



Very nice!  I like the different color combos on it.


----------



## ZSP

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3001082
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got my HG bag -- mint legacy duffle from eBay.  Thanks for letting me share this exciting moment.





LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!!  Love that color.
> 
> All these duffle pics are kind of making this bag grow on me.  If only I carried enough stuff to make it worthwhile.



Love your mint duffle.  But like the above poster, I just don't carry enough and with my old eyes...lol, they're like a black hole to me.


----------



## Iamminda

ZSP said:


> Love your mint duffle.  But like the above poster, I just don't carry enough and with my old eyes...lol, they're like a black hole to me.





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay for HG bag!! Very nice!! TPF is showing the love for duffles lately... lol





LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!!  Love that color.
> 
> All these duffle pics are kind of making this bag grow on me.  If only I carried enough stuff to make it worthwhile.




Thanks ladies.  For me it's kind of opposite, because I am "old", I need to carry everything and that is why I need big purses.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Congratulations! Can you post a picture next to robin's egg?







Thanks.  Here is mint with Robin's egg. So are you still looking for a Robin's egg duffle?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3001347
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Here is mint with Robin's egg. So are you still looking for a Robin's egg duffle?


Thank you! I've stopped looking for now since I bought tourmaline. It was supposed to be delivered today but it wasn't. I think my mailman forgot.


----------



## whateve

LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!!  Love that color.
> 
> All these duffle pics are kind of making this bag grow on me.  If only I carried enough stuff to make it worthwhile.





ZSP said:


> Love your mint duffle.  But like the above poster, I just don't carry enough and with my old eyes...lol, they're like a black hole to me.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies.  For me it's kind of opposite, because I am "old", I need to carry everything and that is why I need big purses.


I used to carry a lot more than I do now. What I carry can fit in a mini duffle, but only just barely. My stuff sits on the bottom of the duffle in one layer. I like the look of the bag so it doesn't matter to me that I don't use all the space and sometimes it is harder to use a small bag because everything is crammed together.

I wasn't a duffle fan when they first came out. I got one, then another, and before I knew it, I was a duffle fanatic!


----------



## bigal

LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!!  Love that color.
> 
> All these duffle pics are kind of making this bag grow on me.  If only I carried enough stuff to make it worthwhile.



I've seen some gorgeous mini duffles!


----------



## weibandy

bigal said:


> Eeekkk! So excited!  Just picked this up from the outlet.  FP delete large duffle with Glo Lime accents.  I love it.  It will soften up right?  It's a bit stiff now.


 
that bag is awesome!!  LOVE


----------



## bigal

weibandy said:


> that bag is awesome!!  LOVE



Thank you!


----------



## sheisgi

eleanors36 said:


> Twins!  I just love the color combination.  Not using mine right now, but I love it.  Congrats!



I've taken it out twice. Everyone loves this bag.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3001082
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got my HG bag -- mint legacy duffle from eBay.  Thanks for letting me share this exciting moment.



Yay! Congratulations! You've been wanting this one for a looong time; enjoy her!


----------



## Kitts

LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!!  Love that color.
> 
> All these duffle pics are kind of making this bag grow on me.  If only I carried enough stuff to make it worthwhile.




What about an east/west duffle? Great size without being a black hole?


----------



## Fluffysweater

That is an amazing deal! I've been looking for the floral borough for a while now. It's a gorgeous bag. Congratulations!


----------



## LauraTracy

Kitts said:


> What about an east/west duffle? Great size without being a black hole?


I had to look them up.  Love the Ashley.  Very nice!!  I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yay! Congratulations! You've been wanting this one for a looong time; enjoy her!


Thanks CN.


----------



## Caspin22

Kitts said:


> What about an east/west duffle? Great size without being a black hole?




An amazing bag but extremely hard to find. They were made in small quantities in a small handful of colors. I want one too!


----------



## Kitts

Canderson22 said:


> An amazing bag but extremely hard to find. They were made in small quantities in a small handful of colors. I want one too!






LauraTracy said:


> I had to look them up.  Love the Ashley.  Very nice!!  I'll have to keep an eye out.




I ordered the E/W duffle in cognac from FOS last year and ended up taking it back because it came with slight corner wear. I debated keeping it because I loved the style so much but the corners bothered me. 

I've seen the E/W duffle at Nordstrom Rack in the brown siggy and port red combo recently. I've also seen E/W duffles at the Bloomingdales outlet. If you have either store near you, you might want to take a look!


----------



## LauraTracy

Kitts said:


> I ordered the E/W duffle in cognac from FOS last year and ended up taking it back because it came with slight corner wear. I debated keeping it because I loved the style so much but the corners bothered me.
> 
> I've seen the E/W duffle at Nordstrom Rack in the brown siggy and port red combo recently. I've also seen E/W duffles at the Bloomingdales outlet. If you have either store near you, you might want to take a look!



I do have a NR.  I'll have to make a trip.  Thanks!


----------



## cbarber1123

Loving this Kristin clutch I got off mecari.


----------



## cbarber1123

Loving the inside.


----------



## Mariquel

cbarber1123 said:


> Loving this Kristin clutch I got off mecari.



Love it too cbarber!  That's one of my favorite siggy prints.  Always liked that combination of colors.


----------



## zaara10

Picked up a Rhyder 24 from Macy's yesterday. It was 25/20/10 plus I had a few merchandise credits & gift cards, so it was about $120... Yes, another black bag, but I love it!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

zaara10 said:


> Picked up a Rhyder 24 from Macy's yesterday. It was 25/20/10 plus I had a few merchandise credits & gift cards, so it was about $120... Yes, another black bag, but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005937



It is so cute! I thought about this one for a long time but I really don't need another small bag


----------



## Esquared72

Picked up this Oxblood lovely today. I'm smitten. [emoji7]
View attachment 3006116


----------



## Jaidybug

eehlers said:


> Picked up this Oxblood lovely today. I'm smitten. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3006116




Stunning! I have this too and it is one of my favorite Coach bags. Congrats!


----------



## yellowbernie

Got the Pebbled Leather Shoulder bag in Chalk today at the outlet.  Really loving it, it's a lot like the Isabelle, or Scout.


----------



## AMbags

Bough this on eBay two weeks ago.  Brand new.


----------



## AMbags

Bought this. Oops.


----------



## pringirl

zaara10 said:


> picked up a rhyder 24 from macy's yesterday. It was 25/20/10 plus i had a few merchandise credits & gift cards, so it was about $120... Yes, another black bag, but i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005937



&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Got the Pebbled Leather Shoulder bag in Chalk today at the outlet.  Really loving it, it's a lot like the Isabelle, or Scout.


Pretty color!


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color!


Thank you.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

AMbags said:


> Bough this on eBay two weeks ago.  Brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006558


Love it! The color gives it some edge.


----------



## CatePNW

Got this at the outlet yesterday.  I went to two outlets and they both were in pretty sad shape.  Mostly just factory bags and multiple displays of the same styles.  I asked if they had any deletes in the back and she said there was only one and she would bring it out.  It just happens to be a style I like in a color I had not considered before.  The price was right though (20/50/15%), so it came home with me.

Crosby Carryall in Metallic with Vapor Black Hardware


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Got this at the outlet yesterday.  I went to two outlets and they both were in pretty sad shape.  Mostly just factory bags and multiple displays of the same styles.  I asked if they had any deletes in the back and she said there was only one and she would bring it out.  It just happens to be a style I like in a color I had not considered before.  The price was right though (20/50/15%), so it came home with me.
> 
> Crosby Carryall in Metallic with Vapor Black Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3007130


Ooo cool looking bag!


----------



## ZSP

CatePNW said:


> Got this at the outlet yesterday.  I went to two outlets and they both were in pretty sad shape.  Mostly just factory bags and multiple displays of the same styles.  I asked if they had any deletes in the back and she said there was only one and she would bring it out.  It just happens to be a style I like in a color I had not considered before.  The price was right though (20/50/15%), so it came home with me.
> 
> Crosby Carryall in Metallic with Vapor Black Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3007130



This is a great looking bag...I especially love the black hardware.  I think every purse collection should have at least one metallic.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SBgirl said:


> Just snatched this FP Delete from my outlet. It's perfect for summer! A Madison Pinnacle Straw Eva.



oh is this ever cute! perfect summer bag!


----------



## zaara10

Harley77 said:


> It is so cute! I thought about this one for a long time but I really don't need another small bag




Thanks! I definitely don't need another small bag but I just adore cute crossbodies! They're more practical for me when I need to also carry a diaper bag.


----------



## letstalkbags

Last minute coupon shopping at a few outlets on holiday.


----------



## paula3boys

letstalkbags said:


> Last minute coupon shopping at a few outlets on holiday.



nice selection of colors


----------



## Iamminda

letstalkbags said:


> Last minute coupon shopping at a few outlets on holiday.


Nice haul!


----------



## Iamminda

Here is my white edgepaint Sullivan hobo from the last FOS.  Trying to decide if I should keep it or not.


----------



## aubergined

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3010806
> 
> 
> Here is my white edgepaint Sullivan hobo from the last FOS.  Trying to decide if I should keep it or not.




Your Sullivan looks very happy in the sunlight! Do you like it?


----------



## Iamminda

aubergined said:


> Your Sullivan looks very happy in the sunlight! Do you like it?


My initial reaction was that it was too white and the top flap over the zipper was not smooth (compared to how it looks more smooth and straight on my other Sullivan's).  I think i have to "train" it to slouch properly.  And the whiteness is growing on me.  I love the blue edgepaint for sure.


----------



## pursecharm

Love it! Mini Prince in pink ruby.


----------



## Fluffysweater

Keep it!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> My initial reaction was that it was too white and the top flap over the zipper was not smooth (compared to how it looks more smooth and straight on my other Sullivan's).  I think i have to "train" it to slouch properly.  And the whiteness is growing on me.  I love the blue edgepaint for sure.



I'm definitely having to train mine to slouch. 
The blue edge paint is to die for...I just love it!!! That was a BIG selling point for me.


----------



## Iamminda

Fluffysweater said:


> Keep it!





iNeedCoffee said:


> I'm definitely having to train mine to slouch.
> The blue edge paint is to die for...I just love it!!! That was a BIG selling point for me.



Thanks.  I guess I was expecting it to look nice and sleek like on the Coach website.  Guess I need to be patient and train it to slouch better.


----------



## scoutmhen

My newest beauty, the Rhyder satchel in black and gunmetal. Love! [emoji7]


----------



## LauraTracy

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3010806
> 
> 
> Here is my white edgepaint Sullivan hobo from the last FOS.  Trying to decide if I should keep it or not.


Do you really think I don't see you over here?


----------



## LauraTracy

CatePNW said:


> Got this at the outlet yesterday.  I went to two outlets and they both were in pretty sad shape.  Mostly just factory bags and multiple displays of the same styles.  I asked if they had any deletes in the back and she said there was only one and she would bring it out.  It just happens to be a style I like in a color I had not considered before.  The price was right though (20/50/15%), so it came home with me.
> 
> Crosby Carryall in Metallic with Vapor Black Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3007130



I love metallics!  Very nice!




letstalkbags said:


> Last minute coupon shopping at a few outlets on holiday.



I will PM you my address to ship all of this to me.  LOVE!  



pursecharm said:


> Love it! Mini Prince in pink ruby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010924



This bag is so cute!!


----------



## Iamminda

LauraTracy said:


> Do you really think I don't see you over here?


I confessed to this last week on the ban thread.  I thought I have been forgiven since you didn't say anything.


----------



## LauraTracy

Iamminda said:


> I confessed to this last week on the ban thread.  I thought I have been forgiven since you didn't say anything.


Well there are so many confessions over there that our "ban" thread is laughable.  Even the Pope can't keep up with us.    

Congrats!  I now live vicariously through you.  Stick wants to know when he can move in since he's no longer in a home to which he has become accustomed i.e. frequent Coach purchases.


----------



## LauraTracy

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3011486
> 
> 
> My newest beauty, the Rhyder satchel in black and gunmetal. Love! [emoji7]


I missed this.  I really love this bag.  Congratulations!


----------



## CoachMaven

My Nude Colorblock Swagger is here! She is just so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3011659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nude Colorblock Swagger is here! She is just so pretty!




Congrats!   So lovely!  I have her little sister (nude swagger 27) and think this is the perfect year round bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## scoutmhen

LauraTracy said:


> I missed this.  I really love this bag.  Congratulations!




Thank you!


----------



## lurkernomore

letstalkbags said:


> Last minute coupon shopping at a few outlets on holiday.



Now that is the way to shop! Your car must have smelled amazing on the way home with all of that leather!


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3010806
> 
> 
> Here is my white edgepaint Sullivan hobo from the last FOS.  Trying to decide if I should keep it or not.



ummm....yes! perfect for right now - cut the tags!


----------



## quinna

Got my gathered Phoebe in porcelain blue from the last FOS.


----------



## quinna

pursecharm said:


> Love it! Mini Prince in pink ruby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010924



Gorgeous!!


----------



## lurkernomore

LauraTracy said:


> Well there are so many confessions over there that our "ban" thread is laughable.  Even the Pope can't keep up with us.
> 
> Congrats!  I now live vicariously through you.  Stick wants to know when he can move in since he's no longer in a home to which he has become accustomed i.e. frequent Coach purchases.




Although I haven't bought a lot lately, Stick is still welcome to come and play with the puppy. Janey perked right up when I told her a friend might be coming over!


----------



## LauraTracy

lurkernomore said:


> Although I haven't bought a lot lately, Stick is still welcome to come and play with the puppy. Janey perked right up when I told her a friend might be coming over!



Stick and his backup alley mates will be right over. Cue hip hop thug music as they bounce over.


----------



## LauraTracy

quinna said:


> Got my gathered Phoebe in porcelain blue from the last FOS.



What a beautiful color.  Love!!


----------



## Iamminda

LauraTracy said:


> Stick and his backup alley mates will be right over. Cue hip hop thug music as they bounce over.


What the heck?  Stick multiplied since the last time we saw him!   Where did he "recruit" his army?  Is it because we have been real bad on the ban island that he needs to bring reinforcement?


----------



## lurkernomore

LauraTracy said:


> Stick and his backup alley mates will be right over. Cue hip hop thug music as they bounce over.




that is one motley crew:lolots:


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run today and got a couple of things. Found this oldie camo Cooper (50/20% off), neon fobs, pretty pony scarf and a FP gold phoebe (50% off).



Love that Cooper. Wondering if they are still out there, or was this just a random lucky find?


----------



## eleanors36

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3011486
> 
> 
> My newest beauty, the Rhyder satchel in black and gunmetal. Love! [emoji7]



Nice bag!


----------



## eleanors36

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3011659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nude Colorblock Swagger is here! She is just so pretty!



Lovely Swagger!  She just shines.


----------



## letstalkbags

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3010806
> 
> 
> Here is my white edgepaint Sullivan hobo from the last FOS.  Trying to decide if I should keep it or not.


I love this color combo very much on this bag, but I don't have any of this style yet. 
 Just a thought , maybe coach leather moisturizer would help it lay smoother .


----------



## letstalkbags

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3011486
> 
> 
> My newest beauty, the Rhyder satchel in black and gunmetal. Love! [emoji7]


Now I want one of these after seeing yours !



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3011659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nude Colorblock Swagger is here! She is just so pretty!


What a classy looking bag. I just love the look of it !



CatePNW said:


> Got this at the outlet yesterday.  I went to two outlets and they both were in pretty sad shape.  Mostly just factory bags and multiple displays of the same styles.  I asked if they had any deletes in the back and she said there was only one and she would bring it out.  It just happens to be a style I like in a color I had not considered before.  The price was right though (20/50/15%), so it came home with me.
> 
> Crosby Carryall in Metallic with Vapor Black Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3007130


Wow, lucky find ! I just love the Crosby style too.



pursecharm said:


> Love it! Mini Prince in pink ruby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010924


The shape and color on this are so beautiful ! I love this  style .


----------



## letstalkbags

paula3boys said:


> nice selection of colors


Thanks.



Iamminda said:


> Nice haul!


Thank you .



LauraTracy said:


> I will PM you my address to ship all of this to me.  LOVE!
> OK, I guess. LOL


----------



## LauraTracy

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3011659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nude Colorblock Swagger is here! She is just so pretty!


How pretty!  I really love those colors together.  Beautiful!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> My initial reaction was that it was too white and the top flap over the zipper was not smooth (compared to how it looks more smooth and straight on my other Sullivan's).  I think i have to "train" it to slouch properly.  And the whiteness is growing on me.  I love the blue edgepaint for sure.




You must be kinder to your bags than I am.  I can't even touch a white or tan bag.  Very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> ummm....yes! perfect for right now - cut the tags!





letstalkbags said:


> I love this color combo very much on this bag, but I don't have any of this style yet.
> Just a thought , maybe coach leather moisturizer would help it lay smoother .





eleanors36 said:


> You must be kinder to your bags than I am.  I can't even touch a white or tan bag.  Very pretty!



Thanks ladies!   I will try some moisturizer on it.   




quinna said:


> Got my gathered Phoebe in porcelain blue from the last FOS.



Beautiful blue.  Enjoy!


----------



## aundria17

My purchase from the SAS sale. Mini chalk gramercy.


----------



## LauraTracy

aundria17 said:


> My purchase from the SAS sale. Mini chalk gramercy.


Such a pretty classic bag.


----------



## Iamminda

aundria17 said:


> My purchase from the SAS sale. Mini chalk gramercy.


I like this!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

I wanted an effortless bag for Summer, and I found her. Here is my Taxi Tote in the hawk feather print [emoji7][emoji2]


----------



## paula3boys

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I wanted an effortless bag for Summer, and I found her. Here is my Taxi Tote in the hawk feather print [emoji7][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013146
> View attachment 3013147
> View attachment 3013148
> View attachment 3013149




I think someone likes pink a little


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

paula3boys said:


> I think someone likes pink a little




I love me some pink [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178] But, what actually sold me on this one is the fact that I can wear it with both black and brown. Also, it can be wiped down. I was so afraid my five year old was going to get ice cream, snow cone, juice, or something else that wouldn't come out all over my Tatum Tote. With three kids, this time of year is quite wet and messy for us! Lol


----------



## pursecharm

The shape and color on this are so beautiful ! I love this  style .[/QUOTE]
Wanted to say thanks I'm enjoying the pink.


----------



## paula3boys

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I love me some pink [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178] But, what actually sold me on this one is the fact that I can wear it with both black and brown. Also, it can be wiped down. I was so afraid my five year old was going to get ice cream, snow cone, juice, or something else that wouldn't come out all over my Tatum Tote. With three kids, this time of year is quite wet and messy for us! Lol




Completely understandable! My boys are older now but I recall those days


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

aundria17 said:


> My purchase from the SAS sale. Mini chalk gramercy.



Gorgeous!


----------



## eleanors36

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I wanted an effortless bag for Summer, and I found her. Here is my Taxi Tote in the hawk feather print [emoji7][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013146
> View attachment 3013147
> View attachment 3013148
> View attachment 3013149



Love it and like the fob with it, too.


----------



## CoachMaven

aundria17 said:


> My purchase from the SAS sale. Mini chalk gramercy.



I just love this! Is it like the Minetta in size and function? I have the acid green Minetta, and I have been considering this bag.


----------



## QueenLouis

Forgetting the seller, and just gonna love this bag. (Think I only posted pics in the Authenticate thread)


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> Forgetting the seller, and just gonna love this bag. (Think I only posted pics in the Authenticate thread)
> 
> View attachment 3013633
> 
> View attachment 3013635


Wow!  That is one pretty duffle!  enjoy!


----------



## QueenLouis

Iamminda said:


> Wow!  That is one pretty duffle!  enjoy!


 
Thanks! Hope I won't be toooo nervous to ever use it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

todays pick up 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Aliceowen

aundria17 said:


> My purchase from the SAS sale. Mini chalk gramercy.




My wish list!!!! That i never made it. ( T_T)a
Sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

QueenLouis said:


> Forgetting the seller, and just gonna love this bag. (Think I only posted pics in the Authenticate thread)
> 
> View attachment 3013633
> 
> View attachment 3013635




Really cute duffle. Love the different designs on each petal.


----------



## misscarlytan

zaara10 said:


> (Reposted from phoebe clubhouse)
> After keeping her for almost 1 week, gray quartz just wasn't getting my love. I took her back to the outlet today & wouldn't you just know it, there on the bottom shelf behind a zebra duffle was the phoebe I've been looking for, midnight oak! Yay!!!!!
> No question, this one's a keeper!
> (Btw, the prices are still 50/10)
> View attachment 2515267


Yay!! I love the Phoebe. It's perfectly casual chic. I love shopping and lunching with it. Super easy, pretty and comfortable.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

eleanors36 said:


> Love it and like the fob with it, too.




Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

QueenLouis said:


> Forgetting the seller, and just gonna love this bag. (Think I only posted pics in the Authenticate thread)
> 
> View attachment 3013633
> 
> View attachment 3013635



That. Is. Stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I wanted an effortless bag for Summer, and I found her. Here is my Taxi Tote in the hawk feather print [emoji7][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013146
> View attachment 3013147
> View attachment 3013148
> View attachment 3013149



Beautiful!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

QueenLouis said:


> Forgetting the seller, and just gonna love this bag. (Think I only posted pics in the Authenticate thread)
> 
> View attachment 3013633
> 
> View attachment 3013635



That _is_ a pretty bag!


----------



## LauraTracy

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I wanted an effortless bag for Summer, and I found her. Here is my Taxi Tote in the hawk feather print [emoji7][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013146
> View attachment 3013147
> View attachment 3013148
> View attachment 3013149



I love this print!



QueenLouis said:


> Forgetting the seller, and just gonna love this bag. (Think I only posted pics in the Authenticate thread)
> 
> View attachment 3013633
> 
> View attachment 3013635



How cool. Congrats!



Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3014391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todays pick up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Such a pretty color!


----------



## aubergined

QueenLouis said:


> Forgetting the seller, and just gonna love this bag. (Think I only posted pics in the Authenticate thread)
> 
> View attachment 3013635




This is absolutely stunning! you sure are upping the jealously here!!


----------



## SofiaC

QueenLouis said:


> Forgetting the seller, and just gonna love this bag. (Think I only posted pics in the Authenticate thread)
> 
> View attachment 3013633
> 
> View attachment 3013635



Gorgeous! Dats a keeper.


----------



## SofiaC

sheisgi said:


> Haven't been here in a while. Returning for swagger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994149



Wow! I luv dis pc of color block. May I know wat colors r they?


----------



## SofiaC

joni80 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982142
> 
> 
> Here is my new mini duffle (an outlet purchase). Love everything about this cute little bag.



Oh my! Pretty shade of blue w d edgy studs.


----------



## SofiaC

gr8onteej said:


> Denim Croc Rhyder.
> View attachment 2980229
> View attachment 2980230



Drool worthy! Is it a heavy bag?


----------



## SofiaC

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2978009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest bag!
> 
> I am on vacation in Florida and luckily it rained today so my husband had to agree with me to go shopping  I was planning to buy a leather Gramercy in either oxblood or red current (they are 50% off at the outlet), but once I saw this, I couldnt leave it behind. It was 50/40% off and I could have had an extra 25% if I had known I got a coupon waiting for me in my email. Regardless, I am happy.



Now dats a steal! Got my eyes on either d oxblood (no longer in prod.?) or black gramercy but I hear dat it is a heavy bag on its own.


----------



## SofiaC

quinna said:


> Finally found my red Gramercy! I waited too long to get one, and they were nowhere to be found, so I've been patiently stalking ebay and found this one.



Congrats! M so jelly u found her. Is dis d mini or regular size?


----------



## SofiaC

Pursestan said:


> View attachment 2962206
> 
> 
> My new Navy Croc-embossed Prince Street Satchel finally arrived today. I love it!



Very classy bag. Congrats!


----------



## SofiaC

Icecaramellatte said:


> A few things I've bought recently.
> 
> Found this one in Macy's.  Wasn't looking to purchase but I always have to stop and look but the price almost knocked me over.  About $110 and it was one I was looking at in store but didn't really like the full price.  It was meant to be.
> It's also the first Coach bag I've ever bought from a department store.  I always go to the boutique or outlet for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCE - I don't know if they are calling it that anymore but ended up getting 2 bags and 2 of the feather fobs.  I forgot to take a pic of the fobs
> 
> Black on Black Swagger - not the best pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot Whiplash bag.  This one doesn't seem too popular on here but I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I can't see myself using it right now so I'm hoping it will go to FOS soon.  But I think I can live with the PCE price.  Oh this pic really doesn't do the color justice.  I have to work on that.



Luv yr black on black swagger! So edgy.


----------



## SofiaC

happibug said:


> Here are my goodies, purchased with the event coupon -- badlands flora  Crosby & double zip phone wallet, and rose-gold quilted Swagger:
> View attachment 2939864
> View attachment 2939868



Awesome pcs. Enjoy them!


----------



## gr8onteej

SofiaC said:


> Drool worthy! Is it a heavy bag?




No, it's not that heavy a bag (empty).


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Just a few small things I picked up from Macy's Memorial Day sale. I got the Nolita 19 Wristlet in rose gold, a keychain in the same color, and a pair of verrrrry comfy flip flops. I already had the brown, now I have both! Everything was 20%+ another 20% off. ( I think that's what it was. My brain is oatmeal these days. ) The wristlet is really gorgeous, I'll use her as an evening bag. I have a weakness for pinkish hued metallics, so I had to have something in this color.


----------



## paula3boys

This arrived yesterday but still debating


----------



## DivaNC

paula3boys said:


> This arrived yesterday but still debating
> View attachment 3017542




It's gorgeous.   I actually considered purchasing it again since it's on sale but then I had to remind myself why I sold it.  There is no denying that it is a beautiful bag and I absolutely love the dark hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> This arrived yesterday but still debating
> View attachment 3017542


Pretty color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Just a few small things I picked up from Macy's Memorial Day sale. I got the Nolita 19 Wristlet in rose gold, a keychain in the same color, and a pair of verrrrry comfy flip flops. I already had the brown, now I have both! Everything was 20%+ another 20% off. ( I think that's what it was. My brain is oatmeal these days. ) The wristlet is really gorgeous, I'll use her as an evening bag. I have a weakness for pinkish hued metallics, so I had to have something in this color.


That wristlet is sooo pretty! I've been eyeing it online.


----------



## paula3boys

DivaNC said:


> It's gorgeous.   I actually considered purchasing it again since it's on sale but then I had to remind myself why I sold it.  There is no denying that it is a beautiful bag and I absolutely love the dark hardware.



Agreed. It is gorgeous for sure!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> Just a few small things I picked up from Macy's Memorial Day sale. I got the Nolita 19 Wristlet in rose gold, a keychain in the same color, and a pair of verrrrry comfy flip flops. I already had the brown, now I have both! Everything was 20%+ another 20% off. ( I think that's what it was. My brain is oatmeal these days. ) The wristlet is really gorgeous, I'll use her as an evening bag. I have a weakness for pinkish hued metallics, so I had to have something in this color.



Oh the wristlet is gorgeous!  The gold is so pretty. 



paula3boys said:


> This arrived yesterday but still debating
> View attachment 3017542




We are twins now!  This is my favorite tote. I used it for a month straight after buying it. 

What are you debating?


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> Oh the wristlet is gorgeous!  The gold is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are twins now!  This is my favorite tote. I used it for a month straight after buying it.
> 
> What are you debating?



I am not sure if I will like how it does not stay structured over time


----------



## sb2

Bright coral was delivered today to go with black and parchment I already had. I love this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

sb2 said:


> Bright coral was delivered today to go with black and parchment I already had. I love this bag.


Oooo love that coral! What a great bag! I have it in black.


----------



## Iamminda

sb2 said:


> Bright coral was delivered today to go with black and parchment I already had. I love this bag.


Twinnies on the bright coral.  Isn't it pretty?  I would love to have the parchment one.  Enjoy!


----------



## sb2

Iamminda said:


> Twinnies on the bright coral.  Isn't it pretty?  I would love to have the parchment one.  Enjoy!



It is prettier than i thought it would be


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Just a few small things I picked up from Macy's Memorial Day sale. I got the Nolita 19 Wristlet in rose gold, a keychain in the same color, and a pair of verrrrry comfy flip flops. I already had the brown, now I have both! Everything was 20%+ another 20% off. ( I think that's what it was. My brain is oatmeal these days. ) The wristlet is really gorgeous, I'll use her as an evening bag. I have a weakness for pinkish hued metallics, so I had to have something in this color.



Love that!  I love the shiny things too.  Beautiful!



paula3boys said:


> This arrived yesterday but still debating
> View attachment 3017542



I love the whiplash and that color is a bad blue.  I really like it but you're the one who should love it.  



sb2 said:


> Bright coral was delivered today to go with black and parchment I already had. I love this bag.



I don't know that I've seen this one.  If I did, I don't remember it.  Lovely colors!  Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## zaara10

paula3boys said:


> This arrived yesterday but still debating
> View attachment 3017542



Gorgeous! I'd keep it


----------



## eleanors36

sb2 said:


> Bright coral was delivered today to go with black and parchment I already had. I love this bag.



Beautiful bags!


----------



## sb2

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful bags!



Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

Stopped at Macy's to use my Macy's money & got a couple great deals!  All the sale items are 25% off with an additional 25% off. The tribal wristlet came out to $42.18 and the teal hangtag wristlet rang up at $16!  I was very excited!  So get out to Macy's!!
View attachment 3018627


----------



## LauraTracy

Sarah03 said:


> Stopped at Macy's to use my Macy's money & got a couple great deals!  All the sale items are 25% off with an additional 25% off. The tribal wristlet came out to $42.18 and the teal hangtag wristlet rang up at $16!  I was very excited!  So get out to Macy's!!
> View attachment 3018627



I love that tribal print!  So cool.  I need to take a road trip...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Stopped at Macy's to use my Macy's money & got a couple great deals!  All the sale items are 25% off with an additional 25% off. The tribal wristlet came out to $42.18 and the teal hangtag wristlet rang up at $16!  I was very excited!  So get out to Macy's!!
> View attachment 3018627


Wow! Great deals!! What cuties! Tribal print looks so much better in your pix!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow! Great deals!! What cuties! Tribal print looks so much better in your pix!







LauraTracy said:


> I love that tribal print!  So cool.  I need to take a road trip...




Thank you!  I wasn't a fan of the tribal print until I saw it IRL. It's really pretty!


----------



## sallyinmaui

I know several others picked up the Cashin Tote at the bloomies private sale. My 2 came today - navy and green. Really like this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 3020180
> View attachment 3020181
> 
> 
> I know several others picked up the Cashin Tote at the bloomies private sale. My 2 came today - navy and green. Really like this bag!




Cute! Love that green!!!


----------



## emchhardy

My new Bramble Rose Ward Tote. It's not as white as I was expecting (more like an off white/light beige even). It's the coated canvas so maybe that's why (it's not as white like maybe the leather versions are).  This one was a good deal from Lord & Taylor and it seems pretty limited at this point so I'll likely keep it even though I'm not 100% on it. I'm hoping I'll warm up to it more in time.


----------



## paula3boys

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 3020180
> View attachment 3020181
> 
> 
> I know several others picked up the Cashin Tote at the bloomies private sale. My 2 came today - navy and green. Really like this bag!




Cute!


----------



## Iamminda

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 3020180
> View attachment 3020181
> 
> 
> I know several others picked up the Cashin Tote at the bloomies private sale. My 2 came today - navy and green. Really like this bag!


Pretty!


----------



## LauraTracy

sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 3020180
> View attachment 3020181
> 
> 
> I know several others picked up the Cashin Tote at the bloomies private sale. My 2 came today - navy and green. Really like this bag!



That leather is gorgeous and I love your color choices.  Very nice!



emchhardy said:


> My new Bramble Rose Ward Tote. It's not as white as I was expecting (more like an off white/light beige even). It's the coated canvas so maybe that's why (it's not as white like maybe the leather versions are).  This one was a good deal from Lord & Taylor and it seems pretty limited at this point so I'll likely keep it even though I'm not 100% on it. I'm hoping I'll warm up to it more in time.



I like the pattern.  Very pretty.  Cute purse!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Those Cashin Totes are really cute!


----------



## gr8onteej

Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.


----------



## LauraTracy

gr8onteej said:


> Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.
> View attachment 3021335



Wow, I love the look of that.  Congratulations!


----------



## gr8onteej

LauraTracy said:


> Wow, I love the look of that.  Congratulations!




Thank you Laura Tracy.


----------



## kidashtuck

gr8onteej said:


> Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.
> View attachment 3021335



Ohhhhh! I dream of finding a NWT Legacy bag hiding somewhere. How awesome!


----------



## bigal

gr8onteej said:


> Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.
> View attachment 3021335



I have this clutch,  it's awesome!  Great find!


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.
> View attachment 3021335




I have a few of these - you are going to love it!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.
> View attachment 3021335




What a great find! I use my black cherry one often, it's the perfect clutch IMO. Congrats!


----------



## Mariquel

gr8onteej said:


> Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.
> View attachment 3021335



Have a couple myself, my faves!


----------



## gr8onteej

kidashtuck said:


> Ohhhhh! I dream of finding a NWT Legacy bag hiding somewhere. How awesome!




I saw it last night and went back for it this morning.  I figured it would be a good price since Legacy has been gone for a while.


bigal said:


> I have this clutch,  it's awesome!  Great find!







lurkernomore said:


> I have a few of these - you are going to love it!







Jaidybug said:


> What a great find! I use my black cherry one often, it's the perfect clutch IMO. Congrats!







Mariquel said:


> Have a couple myself, my faves!




This one joins cognac and sunflower yellow.  
Thanks ladies!


----------



## lurkernomore

I haven't bought anything in awhile, which has been great for my wallet, but really no fun! I faithfully check out my outlet, but deletes are scarce. I went to Macy's today, and didn't realize that I needed a Badlands tote in my life! I also picked up the coated canvas wirstlet, which is big enough for my huge Droid. Both were 25% +25%. They wouldn't let me use any other coupons, but I love the blue/black combo.


----------



## pursecharm

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't bought anything in awhile, which has been great for my wallet, but really no fun! I faithfully check out my outlet, but deletes are scarce. I went to Macy's today, and didn't realize that I needed a Badlands tote in my life! I also picked up the coated canvas wirstlet, which is big enough for my huge Droid. Both were 25% +25%. They wouldn't let me use any other coupons, but I love the blue/black combo.




Great find! I want to jump in your pool&#128526;.


----------



## lurkernomore

pursecharm said:


> Great find! I want to jump in your pool&#128526;.



Thanks! and you are welcome to stop by any time! - I teach middle school and after the 19th I will float every day


----------



## pursecharm

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks! and you are welcome to stop by any time! - I teach middle school and after the 19th I will float every day




Will you use the tote for school or summer?


----------



## lurkernomore

pursecharm said:


> Will you use the tote for school or summer?



summer for my new tote  - I use the ticking stripe baby bag for my teacher bag - 2 years and it looks new. I use the changing pad to keep my bag off of the floor at school - people think I am crazy


----------



## letstalkbags

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't bought anything in awhile, which has been great for my wallet, but really no fun! I faithfully check out my outlet, but deletes are scarce. I went to Macy's today, and didn't realize that I needed a Badlands tote in my life! I also picked up the coated canvas wirstlet, which is big enough for my huge Droid. Both were 25% +25%. They wouldn't let me use any other coupons, but I love the blue/black combo.


I want this , it looks great !


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.
> View attachment 3021335



I love this clutch, too.  Congrats on the find!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Stopped at Macy's to use my Macy's money & got a couple great deals!  All the sale items are 25% off with an additional 25% off. The tribal wristlet came out to $42.18 and the teal hangtag wristlet rang up at $16!  I was very excited!  So get out to Macy's!!
> View attachment 3018627



Really like that tribal print!



sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 3020180
> View attachment 3020181
> 
> 
> I know several others picked up the Cashin Tote at the bloomies private sale. My 2 came today - navy and green. Really like this bag!



Great colors!


----------



## lurkernomore

letstalkbags said:


> I want this , it looks great !



Thanks - It reminds me of my le Pliage totes, but with structure


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> I love this clutch, too.  Congrats on the find!




Thank you.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
 Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.
Sorry the last pic is sideways!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
> Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.




Congrats!  That is a pretty color.  I don't understand how the seller can just shove it in a small box like that.  Totally disrespecting (is that a word?) the bag!  Kind of rude.  I am glad she bounced back ok.  Enjoy!


----------



## vesperholly

Yikes! Sometimes it's hard to find boxes big enough (but not too big) for Coach purses, bt at least they could have at least gently folded the bag in half. Good thing it was a smooshy bag


----------



## JuicyFruit839

just picked up the Taxi Tote in Navy at the semi annual sale!


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
> Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.
> Sorry the last pic is sideways!



Gorgeous! Great find! I actually just got a rose gold Madeline on eBay the other day since I've always wanted something in that color. It's a shame, but 90% of my eBay purchases come packed like that (if I'm lucky), sometimes worse. You have to wonder what they're thinking.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I admire prints on bags, but I am far too boring to pull them off. I couldn't resist this print wallet though. It is great for when I am carrying smaller bags and even fits in my pocket if I don't have a bag with me.


----------



## dolali

Got this at the outlet, love the color for spring, and the pretty contrast printed interior and pouch. It is very light despite carrying all my cards and change. However, I am now thinking it was not too smart to buy such a light color wallet.  Leather looks a bit "plasticky" to me, but I was assured it is leather. Any thoughts on how easy this leather will be to clean? It's slim envelope wallet with pop-up pouch. in chalk.....outlet version


----------



## dolali

iNeedCoffee said:


> I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
> Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.
> Sorry the last pic is sideways!



so pretty! I hope she recovers from her trip home to you!


----------



## dolali

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I admire prints on bags, but I am far too boring to pull them off. I couldn't resist this print wallet though. It is great for when I am carrying smaller bags and even fits in my pocket if I don't have a bag with me.



Love the print! I also got a wallet with that print inside


----------



## dolali

quinna said:


> Gorgeous! Great find! I actually just got a rose gold Madeline on eBay the other day since I've always wanted something in that color. It's a shame, but 90% of my eBay purchases come packed like that (if I'm lucky), sometimes worse. You have to wonder what they're thinking.



So good looking! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  That is a pretty color.  I don't understand how the seller can just shove it in a small box like that.  Totally disrespecting (is that a word?) the bag!  Kind of rude.  I am glad she bounced back ok.  Enjoy!



Thanks! I love the color! I'm also glad she's bounced back! 






vesperholly said:


> Yikes! Sometimes it's hard to find boxes big enough (but not too big) for Coach purses, bt at least they could have at least gently folded the bag in half. Good thing it was a smooshy bag




Yesss, thank goodness she's smooshy! 






quinna said:


> Gorgeous! Great find! I actually just got a rose gold Madeline on eBay the other day since I've always wanted something in that color. It's a shame, but 90% of my eBay purchases come packed like that (if I'm lucky), sometimes worse. You have to wonder what they're thinking.



Thanks!  And how awesome on your Maddie! I looked at the Madeline in the rose gold. I just really wanted it in a Phoebe though. I can't wait to see your reveal. 






dolali said:


> so pretty! I hope she recovers from her trip home to you!



Thanks! She's stuffed and is hanging up chilling out.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My Coach Dakota 21 in Apricot was delivered last night. I am in love with the soft leather and chain detail. I ended up removing the hangtags. Kind of makes the bag too busy IMO and I'd much rather get my hands on the leather feather fob. But, this size fits much more than I thought it would. My cell phone, sunnies with case, full size wallet, key pouch/cles, a travel perfume and full size powder compact. 

















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## scoutmhen

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My Coach Dakota 21 in Apricot was delivered last night. I am in love with the soft leather and chain detail. I ended up removing the hangtags. Kind of makes the bag too busy IMO and I'd much rather get my hands on the leather feather fob. But, this size fits much more than I thought it would. My cell phone, sunnies with case, full size wallet, key pouch/cles, a travel perfume and full size powder compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My Coach Dakota 21 in Apricot was delivered last night. I am in love with the soft leather and chain detail. I ended up removing the hangtags. Kind of makes the bag too busy IMO and I'd much rather get my hands on the leather feather fob. But, this size fits much more than I thought it would. My cell phone, sunnies with case, full size wallet, key pouch/cles, a travel perfume and full size powder compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Just love this bag!


----------



## pbnjam

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My Coach Dakota 21 in Apricot was delivered last night. I am in love with the soft leather and chain detail. I ended up removing the hangtags. Kind of makes the bag too busy IMO and I'd much rather get my hands on the leather feather fob. But, this size fits much more than I thought it would. My cell phone, sunnies with case, full size wallet, key pouch/cles, a travel perfume and full size powder compact.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous bag! I agree with you. Less is more.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My Coach Dakota 21 in Apricot was delivered last night. I am in love with the soft leather and chain detail. I ended up removing the hangtags. Kind of makes the bag too busy IMO and I'd much rather get my hands on the leather feather fob. But, this size fits much more than I thought it would. My cell phone, sunnies with case, full size wallet, key pouch/cles, a travel perfume and full size powder compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I have seen this bag and just love the Apricot with the gold!


----------



## katierose

iNeedCoffee said:


> I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
> Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.
> Sorry the last pic is sideways!



I'm glad your Phoebe is getting her shape back.
Every bag I buy from ebay is sent in a too small bag.
I don't know what's wrong with these sellers. Either they just don't care about the bag after it's sold, or they just treat all their bags that way.


----------



## Oneforme

iNeedCoffee said:


> I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
> Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.
> Sorry the last pic is sideways!


Must have been the same seller I received my borough from, mine was folded in half!


----------



## Nymeria1

Oneforme said:


> Must have been the same seller I received my borough from, mine was folded in half!



That would have given me a heart attack!!  What's wrong with these people? One of the reasons why I don't buy bags online.  Like to see them, feel them, and check their condtion.
However, I do realize that many people are unable to do this, since they may not live near any Coach stores, etc.  All the more reason why sellers should Pay Attention to how they pack their bags!!  It's rude, uncaring, and disrespectful not to!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Nymeria1 said:


> That would have given me a heart attack!!  What's wrong with these people? One of the reasons why I don't buy bags online.  Like to see them, feel them, and check their condtion.
> However, I do realize that many people are unable to do this, since they may not live near any Coach stores, etc.  All the more reason why sellers should Pay Attention to how they pack their bags!!  It's rude, uncaring, and disrespectful not to!



I buy older styles and styles I missed out on, like the rose gold Phoebe. I have had great luck up until now. Still not as bad as some, and I'm so hard headed I doubt I will stop buying new to me bags.


----------



## Nymeria1

iNeedCoffee said:


> I buy older styles and styles I missed out on, like the rose gold Phoebe. I have had great luck up until now. Still not as bad as some, and I'm so hard headed I doubt I will stop buying new to me bags.



So glad that you have had great luck with your bag purchases!    The bag that I missed out on and still regret not buying when it was around is the large Phoebe in Dark Plume (I'm a Phoebe addict, have five).  Maybe one day I'll find one somewhere!


----------



## vesperholly

katierose said:


> I'm glad your Phoebe is getting her shape back.
> Every bag I buy from ebay is sent in a too small bag.
> I don't know what's wrong with these sellers. Either they just don't care about the bag after it's sold, or they just treat all their bags that way.



I sell on eBay. It's not easy to find boxes for the larger bags. Even the largest USPS priority box is way too small for the shoulder bags like a Phoebe. I've resorted to ripping open large bubble mailers and taping them together to create a reasonably sized package.

Though folding a Borough in half ... I would die. Those bags aren't _that_ big!


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
> Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.
> Sorry the last pic is sideways!



Beautiful color and agree with others--what a sad way to pack a beautiful bag.  Glad she is coming back and enjoy!  Geez!  Some people!


----------



## eleanors36

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My Coach Dakota 21 in Apricot was delivered last night. I am in love with the soft leather and chain detail. I ended up removing the hangtags. Kind of makes the bag too busy IMO and I'd much rather get my hands on the leather feather fob. But, this size fits much more than I thought it would. My cell phone, sunnies with case, full size wallet, key pouch/cles, a travel perfume and full size powder compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Pretty bag!  Congrats!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

scoutmhen said:


> Beautiful!





frivofrugalista said:


> Just love this bag!





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bag! I agree with you. Less is more.





BeachBagGal said:


> I have seen this bag and just love the Apricot with the gold!





eleanors36 said:


> Pretty bag!  Congrats!



Thanks guys!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

iNeedCoffee said:


> I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
> Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.
> Sorry the last pic is sideways!


Gorgeous bag! I am STUNNED that anyone would ship something like that! I would have been extremely upset!


----------



## Caspin22

LolaCalifornia said:


> Gorgeous bag! I am STUNNED that anyone would ship something like that! I would have been extremely upset!




Me too. However, buyers never want to pay what it actually costs to ship a larger bag properly. As a seller sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## OllieO

Canderson22 said:


> Me too. However, buyers never want to pay what it actually costs to ship a larger bag properly. As a seller sometimes you just can't win.




Totally agree with you on that!


----------



## quinna

OllieO said:


> Totally agree with you on that!



I actually had a buyer message me the other day to ask if my (calculated, no handling charge) shipping price was a typo because it was "excessive." Sure I'll just take your huge, heavy pinnacle legacy bag and stuff it beyond recognition into a medium flat rate for you, how's that sound?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> Me too. However, buyers never want to pay what it actually costs to ship a larger bag properly. As a seller sometimes you just can't win.



We paid $18. for shipping, or, well..that was what the listing specified. I don't sell my bags, so I'm unsure, but would that have been substantial enough? I've had free shipping boxes that were awesomely packed. I am fairly certain at least one of my best packaged pre-loved beauties came from a tpf'er. 
I'm just glad my girl perked up...yayyy!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My Coach Dakota 21 in Apricot was delivered last night. I am in love with the soft leather and chain detail. I ended up removing the hangtags. Kind of makes the bag too busy IMO and I'd much rather get my hands on the leather feather fob. But, this size fits much more than I thought it would. My cell phone, sunnies with case, full size wallet, key pouch/cles, a travel perfume and full size powder compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



This is lovely! and i am impressed how much it can hold.


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> We paid $18. for shipping, or, well..that was what the listing specified. I don't sell my bags, so I'm unsure, but would that have been substantial enough? I've had free shipping boxes that were awesomely packed. I am fairly certain at least one of my best packaged pre-loved beauties came from a tpf'er.
> 
> I'm just glad my girl perked up...yayyy!!!




I'm happy to hear Phoebe is recovering from her crush injuries!  I once received a pinnacle Kristin on a small box smushed and folded in half!  She bounced back though. Ugh. 

As far as cost, I just mailed out another large pinnacle bag - huge box, filled with stuffing- and it cost me $16 with insurance via USPS(from Ohio to the east coast). There's just no excuse for eBay sellers to skimp on shipping these expensive bags.


----------



## Foz

My new beauty , &#128151;&#128150;&#128147;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Foz said:


> My new beauty , &#128151;&#128150;&#128147;



Beautiful and perfect with the charm!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Foz said:


> My new beauty , &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56467;


 
That is a beauty - Congrats!!! I love all my Rhyders


----------



## quinna

Just got this python Smythe satchel.


----------



## Foz

This one looks so pretty.
Congrats


----------



## Foz

Thanks


My new beauty , &#128151;&#128150;&#128147;
Originally Posted by 

Beautiful and perfect with the charm!


----------



## Mariquel

quinna said:


> Just got this python Smythe satchel.



Love this silhouette!  They sold out too fast on the current FOS.....would have taken any color.


----------



## OllieO

quinna said:


> Just got this python Smythe satchel.




Great bag!  My daughter has this one and loves it.  I have a fondness for that pattern Python.  Have it in the Lexington bag.   Enjoy!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> I found this beauty on eBay last week. I was so excited to find one! I've wanted one for a while now. My excitement turned to nervousness when I saw the box she was shipped in. I was not happy with how she was shoved into a too-small box.
> Here are the pictures of my new-to-me rose gold Phoebe. First pic shows the box size...that's my iPad on top for size reference. We know how big a regular sized Phoebe is! I was really upset when I realized how smushed  up she was in the box. Luckily, she's bouncing back easily. I think she'll be fine, thank goodness.
> Sorry the last pic is sideways!



this is super nice.. but wow on the cramming ... definitely not ideal.



TahoeAndStitch said:


> I admire prints on bags, but I am far too boring to pull them off. I couldn't resist this print wallet though. It is great for when I am carrying smaller bags and even fits in my pocket if I don't have a bag with me.



so cute! i love this print! i always get Coach printed wallets.. love the pop of design.



dolali said:


> Got this at the outlet, love the color for spring, and the pretty contrast printed interior and pouch. It is very light despite carrying all my cards and change. However, I am now thinking it was not too smart to buy such a light color wallet.  Leather looks a bit "plasticky" to me, but I was assured it is leather. Any thoughts on how easy this leather will be to clean? It's slim envelope wallet with pop-up pouch. in chalk.....outlet version



I like it! hmm could be crossgrain leather? it should stay fairly clean being a wallet and will be easy to wipe clean and care for. Seems my Coach wallets always end up being coated canvas which last me years and are completely care free.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Just got this python Smythe satchel.




Ooo love this girl!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Just got this python Smythe satchel.


 

Twins - I own the larger size


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Found this clutch at Macy's today.  It wasn't a return and it had a dustbag.  Legacy Large Clutch.
> View attachment 3021335



Nice find!



lurkernomore said:


> I haven't bought anything in awhile, which has been great for my wallet, but really no fun! I faithfully check out my outlet, but deletes are scarce. I went to Macy's today, and didn't realize that I needed a Badlands tote in my life! I also picked up the coated canvas wirstlet, which is big enough for my huge Droid. Both were 25% +25%. They wouldn't let me use any other coupons, but I love the blue/black combo.



Really nice! 



Sarah03 said:


> Stopped at Macy's to use my Macy's money & got a couple great deals!  All the sale items are 25% off with an additional 25% off. The tribal wristlet came out to $42.18 and the teal hangtag wristlet rang up at $16!  I was very excited!  So get out to Macy's!!
> View attachment 3018627



Love these! the teal is such a great color and the tribal is so fun.



sallyinmaui said:


> View attachment 3020180
> View attachment 3020181
> 
> 
> super cute!
> 
> I know several others picked up the Cashin Tote at the bloomies private sale. My 2 came today - navy and green. Really like this bag!



Nice bags, love the green!



emchhardy said:


> My new Bramble Rose Ward Tote. It's not as white as I was expecting (more like an off white/light beige even). It's the coated canvas so maybe that's why (it's not as white like maybe the leather versions are).  This one was a good deal from Lord & Taylor and it seems pretty limited at this point so I'll likely keep it even though I'm not 100% on it. I'm hoping I'll warm up to it more in time.



great print!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins - I own the larger size


Of course you do, woman! LOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Of course you do, woman! LOL


 

LOL I got from the last FOS sale


----------



## eleanors36

Foz said:


> My new beauty , &#128151;&#128150;&#128147;



Lovely and fob is perfect.  Good to see how the two come together.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Circle Hobo and Dufflette.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.


Both so nice!! How are you liking both?


----------



## frivofrugalista

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.



Ohhhh beauties! Such rich colours with the gold.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.


Two beautiful bags!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.



I like the shapes and the leather on those looks amazing!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.


Very beautiful!!!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.



Those are both really cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.



Love love love that circle hobo. She needs to come home with me in grey birch &#128512;. Congrats on ya goodies


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.


 
So pretty! Love the shapes on both. Congrats!


----------



## cyuen

Haven't purchased a Coach for a really long time. This is what I bought today.


----------



## quinna

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.



Beautiful bags! The more I see the circle hobo, the more I need one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.



These are just lovely!


----------



## pbnjam

cyuen said:


> Haven't purchased a Coach for a really long time. This is what I bought today.
> 
> View attachment 3030874


 
Very cute print! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

quinna said:


> Beautiful bags! The more I see the circle hobo, the more I need one!





BeachBagGal said:


> Both so nice!! How are you liking both?





frivofrugalista said:


> Ohhhh beauties! Such rich colours with the gold.





Iamminda said:


> Two beautiful bags!  Congrats and enjoy!





Mariquel said:


> I like the shapes and the leather on those looks amazing!





LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Very beautiful!!!



Thanks, everyone.  I love them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love love love that circle hobo. She needs to come home with me in grey birch &#128512;. Congrats on ya goodies


  Thanks, Chickie.  You do need one!



pbnjam said:


> So pretty! Love the shapes on both. Congrats!


 Thank you.



quinna said:


> Beautiful bags! The more I see the circle hobo, the more I need one!


  Thanks.  The Circle Hobo is a great bag.  The leather feels like lamb.



HesitantShopper said:


> These are just lovely!


Thanks so much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Chickie.  You do need one!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks.  The Circle Hobo is a great bag.  The leather feels like lamb.
> 
> Thanks so much!





I agree. Leather is sooooo gooooood!!!  Honey even liked it!!


----------



## Slimgoodie

I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!


----------



## Zealous

Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125




Wow, those reds! Such a striking travel collection!


----------



## ZSP

Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125




Oh my heart be still!  I love red bags!  Love, love, love them!  lol


----------



## dolali

Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125



Beautiful travel set!


----------



## paula3boys

Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125




Gorgeous set


----------



## Slimgoodie

Thanks All! I am so smitten right now.  Nothing like beig weekend  ready with these beauties that i have been  wanting. Thanks again


----------



## HesitantShopper

cyuen said:


> Haven't purchased a Coach for a really long time. This is what I bought today.
> 
> View attachment 3030874



pretty! i love the floral pattern!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125



what great travel partners!


----------



## pbnjam

Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125


 Nice collection! Love the leather on these pieces.


----------



## Mariquel

Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125



What an eye-pleasing set of travel companions!


----------



## katev

Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125


 

Beautiful, congratulations! I was very tempted by the red travel bag at the men's outlet yesterday but I bought the houndstooth black black zip pouch 63013 for $56 instead (MSRP = $218). I will use it to organize coupons, receipts and misc. papers inside my purse.


----------



## annpan23

My new love!


----------



## frivofrugalista

annpan23 said:


> My new love!



Congrats on the Ranger!


----------



## annpan23

Thank you, Frivofrugalista!  BTW, you have a nice collection of purses...


----------



## frivofrugalista

annpan23 said:


> Thank you, Frivofrugalista!  BTW, you have a nice collection of purses...



Thank you &#128522; so do you!


----------



## donutsprinkles

katev said:


> Beautiful, congratulations! I was very tempted by the red travel bag at the men's outlet yesterday but I bought the houndstooth black black zip pouch 63013 for $56 instead (MSRP = $218). I will use it to organize coupons, receipts and misc. papers inside my purse.


I love that case! Your receipts and coupons will be the most stylishly organized!!


----------



## pbnjam

annpan23 said:


> My new love!


Very classy bag! Congrats!


katev said:


> Beautiful, congratulations! I was very tempted by the red travel bag at the men's outlet yesterday but I bought the houndstooth black black zip pouch 63013 for $56 instead (MSRP = $218). I will use it to organize coupons, receipts and misc. papers inside my purse.



Love the houndstooth texture. Gorgeous leather.


----------



## annpan23

pbnjam said:


> Very classy bag! Congrats!



Thank you, pbnjam!


----------



## Iamminda

annpan23 said:


> My new love!


That is pretty!  enjoy!


----------



## dl787

MiaBorsa said:


> Circle Hobo and Dufflette.



Both are so pretty. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## quinna

I expect lousy packaging from ebay purchases, and I am no longer shocked or surprised. However, I'm getting a little tired of the way my FOS orders have been arriving. Zero stuffing, and a few lousy deflated air pillows thrown in for good measure. Thankfully pebbled leather is forgiving, but this is my second bag in a row that was creased and flopping around in the box. I'm happy to have at least gotten the borough though, and it doesn't appear to be shop worn.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

quinna said:


> I expect lousy packaging from ebay purchases, and I am no longer shocked or surprised. However, I'm getting a little tired of the way my FOS orders have been arriving. Zero stuffing, and a few lousy deflated air pillows thrown in for good measure. Thankfully pebbled leather is forgiving, but this is my second bag in a row that was creased and flopping around in the box. I'm happy to have at least gotten the borough though, and it doesn't appear to be shop worn.



That is too bad about the packaging, but it am glad to hear your bag is in good shape. It is beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> I expect lousy packaging from ebay purchases, and I am no longer shocked or surprised. However, I'm getting a little tired of the way my FOS orders have been arriving. Zero stuffing, and a few lousy deflated air pillows thrown in for good measure. Thankfully pebbled leather is forgiving, but this is my second bag in a row that was creased and flopping around in the box. I'm happy to have at least gotten the borough though, and it doesn't appear to be shop worn.



Yay this is beautiful. Thank goodness it arrived safely!


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> I expect lousy packaging from ebay purchases, and I am no longer shocked or surprised. However, I'm getting a little tired of the way my FOS orders have been arriving. Zero stuffing, and a few lousy deflated air pillows thrown in for good measure. Thankfully pebbled leather is forgiving, but this is my second bag in a row that was creased and flopping around in the box. I'm happy to have at least gotten the borough though, and it doesn't appear to be shop worn.


 
Thanks goodness the bag is safe!


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> Just got this python Smythe satchel.




Very nice! Did you get it from FOS or eBay?


----------



## quinna

ilikesunshine said:


> Very nice! Did you get it from FOS or eBay?



I actually got this the day before the most recent FOS on eBay. I was happy to see that I made out better though since it was the same price minus tax.


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> I expect lousy packaging from ebay purchases, and I am no longer shocked or surprised. However, I'm getting a little tired of the way my FOS orders have been arriving. Zero stuffing, and a few lousy deflated air pillows thrown in for good measure. Thankfully pebbled leather is forgiving, but this is my second bag in a row that was creased and flopping around in the box. I'm happy to have at least gotten the borough though, and it doesn't appear to be shop worn.



Fun bag there! terribly packaging, i agree... wow.


----------



## gayboy

katev said:


> Beautiful, congratulations! I was very tempted by the red travel bag at the men's outlet yesterday but I bought the houndstooth black black zip pouch 63013 for $56 instead (MSRP = $218). I will use it to organize coupons, receipts and misc. papers inside my purse.



Oh my, I'm in love!


----------



## paula3boys

Just got my new blue Dakotah small flap. The last one in warehouse and seems like return as it wasn't wrapped to the nines like my black from a couple months ago





I also ordered the Bespoke  booklet and they forgot to send me link so they redid it. They let me keep this but it's just a cover so I'm hoping to find a mini note pad for it


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

paula3boys said:


> Just got my new blue Dakotah small flap. The last one in warehouse and seems like return as it wasn't wrapped to the nines like my black from a couple months ago
> View attachment 3033257
> 
> View attachment 3033258
> 
> 
> I also ordered the Bespoke  booklet and they forgot to send me link so they redid it. They let me keep this but it's just a cover so I'm hoping to find a mini note pad for it
> View attachment 3033259
> 
> View attachment 3033260


Gorgeous! I still have my eye on that adorable keychain, too...


----------



## Mylilkitty

Foz said:


> My new beauty , &#128151;&#128150;&#128147;


I just bought the same bag I love mine! Congrats!


----------



## Mylilkitty

My new purchases


----------



## Mylilkitty

One of my recent purchases


----------



## Mylilkitty

Rose gold clutch


----------



## Mylilkitty

Nude Rhyder satchel


----------



## paula3boys

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Gorgeous! I still have my eye on that adorable keychain, too...




You should get one! I can't wait till mine gets here with tons of pictures of my boys inside it


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> I expect lousy packaging from ebay purchases, and I am no longer shocked or surprised. However, I'm getting a little tired of the way my FOS orders have been arriving. Zero stuffing, and a few lousy deflated air pillows thrown in for good measure. Thankfully pebbled leather is forgiving, but this is my second bag in a row that was creased and flopping around in the box. I'm happy to have at least gotten the borough though, and it doesn't appear to be shop worn.


Love those grommets!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Just got my new blue Dakotah small flap. The last one in warehouse and seems like return as it wasn't wrapped to the nines like my black from a couple months ago
> View attachment 3033257
> 
> View attachment 3033258
> 
> 
> I also ordered the Bespoke  booklet and they forgot to send me link so they redid it. They let me keep this but it's just a cover so I'm hoping to find a mini note pad for it
> View attachment 3033259
> 
> View attachment 3033260



oh, love the bag! and the booklet is super cute! i wonder if the dollar store would have any notepads?


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> oh, love the bag! and the booklet is super cute! i wonder if the dollar store would have any notepads?




That's exactly where I plan to look!


----------



## eleanors36

paula3boys said:


> Just got my new blue Dakotah small flap. The last one in warehouse and seems like return as it wasn't wrapped to the nines like my black from a couple months ago
> View attachment 3033257
> 
> View attachment 3033258
> 
> 
> I also ordered the Bespoke  booklet and they forgot to send me link so they redid it. They let me keep this but it's just a cover so I'm hoping to find a mini note pad for it
> View attachment 3033259
> 
> View attachment 3033260



Such a lovely bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## eleanors36

quinna said:


> I expect lousy packaging from ebay purchases, and I am no longer shocked or surprised. However, I'm getting a little tired of the way my FOS orders have been arriving. Zero stuffing, and a few lousy deflated air pillows thrown in for good measure. Thankfully pebbled leather is forgiving, but this is my second bag in a row that was creased and flopping around in the box. I'm happy to have at least gotten the borough though, and it doesn't appear to be shop worn.




Beautiful bag and sorry about the packaging.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

sb2 said:


> Bright coral was delivered today to go with black and parchment I already had. I love this bag.



Great pic of your bags! What is the name of these bags? I love the parchment one. TIA


----------



## sb2

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Great pic of your bags! What is the name of these bags? I love the parchment one. TIA



Thank you.  It is the Courtenay.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

sb2 said:


> Bright coral was delivered today to go with black and parchment I already had. I love this bag.





sb2 said:


> Thank you.  It is the Courtenay.



Thanks!


----------



## WNYsketch

I received my Grommet Carlyle today and love it.  I also had the most minimal packaging ever from a FOS order.  It was in a plastic bag but only two small crumpled up pieces of tissue paper inside each open pocket and no dust bag.  But it is in great condition so I am happy.  I have finally found a brown bag I am happy with!


----------



## quinna

WNYsketch said:


> I received my Grommet Carlyle today and love it.  I also had the most minimal packaging ever from a FOS order.  It was in a plastic bag but only two small crumpled up pieces of tissue paper inside each open pocket and no dust bag.  But it is in great condition so I am happy.  I have finally found a brown bag I am happy with!



Pretty! I'm still tempted by this one every time I see it.


----------



## letstalkbags

Some bags arrived today... Not sure about reg. size Rhyder  because of leather quality (shown next to legacy sand) . Too bad since I love the color...
 But I really like the leather on the 24 size in black. That bags leather is great and size is good for crossbody wear. Also really like the crosstown and camo carryall.
 (Seamist is a gift for my Mom.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

letstalkbags said:


> Some bags arrived today... Not sure about reg. size Rhyder  because of leather quality (shown next to legacy sand) . Too bad since I love the color...
> But I really like the leather on the 24 size in black. That bags leather is great and size is good for crossbody wear. Also really like the crosstown and camo carryall.
> (Seamist is a gift for my Mom.)



Congrats. Was tempted by that sAme rhyder. I have two other rhyders and i just love them.  I use the reg size in black today like your mini


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. Was tempted by that sAme rhyder. I have two other rhyders and i just love them.  I use the reg size in black today like your mini


Thanks , I saw a metallic (bronze) one at Macy's in the reg. size that looked like great leather. Kind of want to get it instead now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

letstalkbags said:


> Thanks , I saw a metallic (bronze) one at Macy's in the reg. size that looked like great leather. Kind of want to get it instead now.


Yes. Its great. I own that one too. Not sure why they calling it bronze. But i love it!!


----------



## annpan23

letstalkbags said:


> Some bags arrived today... Not sure about reg. size Rhyder  because of leather quality (shown next to legacy sand) . Too bad since I love the color...
> But I really like the leather on the 24 size in black. That bags leather is great and size is good for crossbody wear. Also really like the crosstown and camo carryall.
> (Seamist is a gift for my Mom.)



Really nice purses..especially the Camo...Congrats!


----------



## letstalkbags

annpan23 said:


> Really nice purses..especially the Camo...Congrats!


Thank you !


----------



## Alesa

WNYsketch said:


> I received my Grommet Carlyle today and love it.  I also had the most minimal packaging ever from a FOS order.  It was in a plastic bag but only two small crumpled up pieces of tissue paper inside each open pocket and no dust bag.  But it is in great condition so I am happy.  I have finally found a brown bag I am happy with!


Beautiful! Love the grommets.  I had a SA at the outlet say they were going to do away with the dust bags.


----------



## WNYsketch

Alesa said:


> Beautiful! Love the grommets.  I had a SA at the outlet say they were going to do away with the dust bags.



Boo.  Luckily I have a couple extra.  I just filled her up and she is big and holds a ton! I am not usually a hardware/extra stuff person, but the burnished color of the grommets are great and blend nicely.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Alesa said:


> Beautiful! Love the grommets. * I had a SA at the outlet say they were going to do away with the dust bags*.



Whaaat? that would be terrible, maybe i am odd but i do use mine.


----------



## lilmore

Turnlock tie rucksack in denim


----------



## aundria17

letstalkbags said:


> Some bags arrived today... Not sure about reg. size Rhyder  because of leather quality (shown next to legacy sand) . Too bad since I love the color...
> But I really like the leather on the 24 size in black. That bags leather is great and size is good for crossbody wear. Also really like the crosstown and camo carryall.
> (Seamist is a gift for my Mom.)



I had the same rhyder in the same color and returned it also. The leather was thin and just didn't look like it would hold up at all.  That being said I love my smaller metallic rhyder.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lilmore said:


> Turnlock tie rucksack in denim



what a pretty color!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Alesa said:


> Beautiful! Love the grommets.  I had a SA at the outlet say they were going to do away with the dust bags.



Oh my goodness, I hope not! I need mine; my closet is designed in such a way that I have to line my bags all up on a shelf (ok, maybe three shelves ), and if I didn't have dust bags to prevent color transfer and protect against rubs, I don't know what I'd do!
I had an FP SA tell me about a month ago tell me they're doing away with hangtags and switching over to feather fobs. I'm hoping that was incorrect, also.


----------



## Iamminda

lilmore said:


> Turnlock tie rucksack in denim


Congrats!  That is so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Oh my goodness, I hope not! I need mine; my closet is designed in such a way that I have to line my bags all up on a shelf (ok, maybe three shelves ), and if I didn't have dust bags to prevent color transfer and protect against rubs, I don't know what I'd do!
> *I had an FP SA tell me about a month ago tell me they're doing away with hangtags and switching over to feather fobs. I'm hoping that was incorrect, also*.



While i like the feather fobs, i wouldn't want that on every purse, not all suit it anyways.


----------



## pbnjam

lilmore said:


> Turnlock tie rucksack in denim


 Cute! I was looking at this the other day too. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

letstalkbags said:


> Some bags arrived today... Not sure about reg. size Rhyder  because of leather quality (shown next to legacy sand) . Too bad since I love the color...
> But I really like the leather on the 24 size in black. That bags leather is great and size is good for crossbody wear. Also really like the crosstown and camo carryall.
> (Seamist is a gift for my Mom.)


 
Great haul! Your mom will love the Seamist. 
I saw the same nude Rhyder on sale at macys. I was about to get it but the wrinkly leather didn't feel quite right so I put it back down. But I agree with you that the leather on the black one looks better.


----------



## hipchick66

lilmore said:


> Turnlock tie rucksack in denim




Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

letstalkbags said:


> Some bags arrived today... Not sure about reg. size Rhyder  because of leather quality (shown next to legacy sand) . Too bad since I love the color...
> But I really like the leather on the 24 size in black. That bags leather is great and size is good for crossbody wear. Also really like the crosstown and camo carryall.
> (Seamist is a gift for my Mom.)



Love the Café Carry-alls. I hope to get my paws on a floral camo one too someday! By the time I saw them on FOS, they were gone. Enjoy her!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Got this beauty in the mail today, my first coach bag in a long time! I just love this bag!!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

You have all seen this bag before, but I wanted to post it anyway. I am so happy to have this bag. It arrived today from the most recent FOS. I have cut the tags and moved in already.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Domed Cora satchel in Cardinal[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pbnjam

TahoeAndStitch said:


> You have all seen this bag before, but I wanted to post it anyway. I am so happy to have this bag. It arrived today from the most recent FOS. I have cut the tags and moved in already.


Simply gorgeous! 


Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3035216
> 
> 
> Domed Cora satchel in Cardinal[emoji173]&#65039;


Love this color and the charm looks great on this bag!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

pbnjam said:


> Simply gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Nymeria1

aundria17 said:


> I had the same rhyder in the same color and returned it also. The leather was thin and just didn't look like it would hold up at all.  That being said I love my smaller metallic rhyder.



I have the regular metallic Rhyder and have used it for months, since it first came out last Fall.  There is nothing wrong with this leather and it has held up beautifully.


----------



## letstalkbags

aundria17 said:


> I had the same rhyder in the same color and returned it also. The leather was thin and just didn't look like it would hold up at all.  That being said I love my smaller metallic rhyder.


It must be this color only that has the thin dry leather, too bad because I love it.
 I think I may try the metallic in the reg. size if I get a good deal on it. My 24 in black has perfect leather like a soft leather jacket.



pbnjam said:


> Great haul! Your mom will love the Seamist.
> I saw the same nude Rhyder on sale at macys. I was about to get it but the wrinkly leather didn't feel quite right so I put it back down. But I agree with you that the leather on the black one looks better.


Thanks, I know she will, she likes all pastel colors a lot. 
It is a shame because I love the look of the bag and the size.  I am too picky about leather to settle since it will bother me every time I look at it. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> Love the Café Carry-alls. I hope to get my paws on a floral camo one too someday! By the time I saw them on FOS, they were gone. Enjoy her!


It might be on the next FOS or maybe even outlets. I hope you get one too. This style is very nice.


----------



## hipchick66

This beauty arrived today. My first gathered piece, Taylor satchel, and I love the color (mineral). Got it NWT for a great price too


----------



## aundria17

Nymeria1 said:


> I have the regular metallic Rhyder and have used it for months, since it first came out last Fall.  There is nothing wrong with this leather and it has held up beautifully.



Yeah my metallic rhyder is holding up great. We were talking about the nude rhyder having the not good quality feel.


----------



## Zealous

hipchick66 said:


> This beauty arrived today. My first gathered piece, Taylor satchel, and I love the color (mineral). Got it NWT for a great price too
> View attachment 3036190




Very pretty!


----------



## Mariquel

hipchick66 said:


> This beauty arrived today. My first gathered piece, Taylor satchel, and I love the color (mineral). Got it NWT for a great price too
> View attachment 3036190



That's so pretty!  I've never seen it in this color before.


----------



## hipchick66

Zealous said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## hipchick66

Mariquel said:


> That's so pretty!  I've never seen it in this color before.




I saw one online in regular leather, did a search and found this one!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Alesa said:


> Beautiful! Love the grommets.  I had a SA at the outlet say they were going to do away with the dust bags.


My store said that to me a while ago.  However, when I got a FP bag that didn't have a dust bag in it, and they went in the back to get me one.  I don't know if it's because they know me


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Got this beauty in the mail today, my first coach bag in a long time! I just love this bag!!
> View attachment 3035190



Nice! a great bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

hipchick66 said:


> This beauty arrived today. My first gathered piece, Taylor satchel, and I love the color (mineral). Got it NWT for a great price too
> View attachment 3036190



Really pretty color!


----------



## ilikesunshine

TahoeAndStitch said:


> You have all seen this bag before, but I wanted to post it anyway. I am so happy to have this bag. It arrived today from the most recent FOS. I have cut the tags and moved in already.


 
So glad you finally got it and it's in good condition!


----------



## VuittonPrince

Latest items


----------



## hipchick66

I've been on a buying frenzy lately with all these sales, deals and Peanuts.  This is Margot from the recent FOS.  Was a little nervous thinking I might not like it, but it's nicer than I expected!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

ilikesunshine said:


> So glad you finally got it and it's in good condition!



Thank you! I am thrilled!



VuittonPrince said:


> Latest items



I am not a fan of signature or color, but they both work here. That is really cute! Snoopy is really cute, too. Mine should get here tomorrow. I can't wait. 



hipchick66 said:


> I've been on a buying frenzy lately with all these sales, deals and Peanuts.  This is Margot from the recent FOS.  Was a little nervous thinking I might not like it, but it's nicer than I expected!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036730



Margot is a bag I have had my eye on. I hope you love it. I would love to see some modeling shots of this one if you get a chance.


----------



## HesitantShopper

hipchick66 said:


> I've been on a buying frenzy lately with all these sales, deals and Peanuts.  This is Margot from the recent FOS.  Was a little nervous thinking I might not like it, but it's nicer than I expected!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036730



what a pretty shimmer to this bag!


----------



## hipchick66

HesitantShopper said:


> what a pretty shimmer to this bag!




I was afraid it would be too shiny but it's just right!


----------



## hipchick66

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Thank you! I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of signature or color, but they both work here. That is really cute! Snoopy is really cute, too. Mine should get here tomorrow. I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Margot is a bag I have had my eye on. I hope you love it. I would love to see some modeling shots of this one if you get a chance.




As soon as I get I chance, I will


----------



## Foz

TahoeAndStitch said:


> You have all seen this bag before, but I wanted to post it anyway. I am so happy to have this bag. It arrived today from the most recent FOS. I have cut the tags and moved in already.



Beautiful , enjoy


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Foz said:


> Beautiful , enjoy



Thank you! I am enjoying this one.


----------



## hipchick66

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Thank you! I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of signature or color, but they both work here. That is really cute! Snoopy is really cute, too. Mine should get here tomorrow. I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Margot is a bag I have had my eye on. I hope you love it. I would love to see some modeling shots of this one if you get a chance.




Here's a few modeling shots for you.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

hipchick66 said:


> Here's a few modeling shots for you.
> View attachment 3037604
> View attachment 3037605



Thank you! That looks really cute.


----------



## hipchick66

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Thank you! That looks really cute.




You're welcome!  It seems really versatile.


----------



## pbnjam

hipchick66 said:


> Here's a few modeling shots for you.
> View attachment 3037604
> View attachment 3037605



Nice bag! Great color. 

 I'm drawn to your collection of dolls in the back. Are those barbie dolls?


----------



## hipchick66

pbnjam said:


> Nice bag! Great color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drawn to your collection of dolls in the back. Are those barbie dolls?




Thanks!  Yes, most are Barbies. Some I had as a child and some I restyled. Along with other dolls from my childhood. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## pursecharm

hipchick66 said:


> I've been on a buying frenzy lately with all these sales, deals and Peanuts.  This is Margot from the recent FOS.  Was a little nervous thinking I might not like it, but it's nicer than I expected!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036730




That's a really nice bag and you wear it well!


----------



## pursecharm

Popping in to show my Snoopy tote. Like others commented it is fairly thick leather, beautiful saddle color, and lightweight. It came from San Francisco packaged perfectly.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pursecharm said:


> Popping in to show my Snoopy tote. Like others commented it is fairly thick leather, beautiful saddle color, and lightweight. It came from San Francisco packaged perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037931



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## hipchick66

pursecharm said:


> Popping in to show my Snoopy tote. Like others commented it is fairly thick leather, beautiful saddle color, and lightweight. It came from San Francisco packaged perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037931




Gorgeous!  Yay for Snoopy


----------



## hipchick66

pursecharm said:


> That's a really nice bag and you wear it well!




Thank you


----------



## Foz

Got my croc gramercy satchel and love the leather and everything about it. I returened the nude rhyder because i noticed the leather on the sides had wrinkles. I am on the sides of all the positive reviews about gramercy except for one thing that its really hard to get to the inside zipper pocket. Other than that its perfect perfect beauty.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My Peanuts pieces arrived today. I'm bummed I didn't get the cute special boxes even though I requested them, but I'm really happy with the items themselves!! I still have two more things coming. They've both shipped  ( separately ). Here's my partial "gang".


----------



## frivofrugalista

iNeedCoffee said:


> My Peanuts pieces arrived today. I'm bummed I didn't get the cute special boxes even though I requested them, but I'm really happy with the items themselves!! I still have two more things coming. They've both shipped  ( separately ). Here's my partial "gang".



Got identical items as you...minus the CB tag...congrats!


----------



## katev

I just received a pair of earrings that I ordered off Coach.com when I was making another purchase. I added them at the last minute as an impulse and now I am not sure I will keep them. 

I got a pair of the "pave metal star feather earrings" 90596 MTI. They are very cute and unusual but they were $90 and that's a lot of money IMO for a pair of costume jewelry earrings. If I had gotten them on the FOS or at the outlet for a better price I might be more excited. 

They are a little clumsy to put on because they come through the back of your ear - but I am sure that I would get better with practice. But I don't care for the fact that the teeny Coach hangtag floats loosely on the shaft behind the stud of one earring. It falls off easily and I am sure will be lost in no time; why didn't they secure it better? 

Anyway, here are the drill down pics - definitely very cute - but I am still mulling over the wisdom of this purchase. What do you think?


----------



## htabby

Mylilkitty said:


> Rose gold clutch


I love this bag!!!  I didn't get rose gold but I loved it so much I bought it in 6 different colors/leathers - the size is perfect and prevents me from carrying to much in my purse.  Enjoy!


----------



## Mariquel

katev said:


> I just received a pair of earrings that I ordered off Coach.com when I was making another purchase. I added them at the last minute as an impulse and now I am not sure I will keep them.
> 
> I got a pair of the "pave metal star feather earrings" 90596 MTI. They are very cute and unusual but they were $90 and that's a lot of money IMO for a pair of costume jewelry earrings. If I had gotten them on the FOS or at the outlet for a better price I might be more excited.
> 
> They are a little clumsy to put on because they come through the back of your ear - but I am sure that I would get better with practice. But I don't care for the fact that the teeny Coach hangtag floats loosely on the shaft behind the stud of one earring. It falls off easily and I am sure will be lost in no time; why didn't they secure it better?
> 
> Anyway, here are the drill down pics - definitely very cute - but I am still mulling over the wisdom of this purchase. What do you think?



Those are very cute katev, but I agree, that's a lot to spend on costume jewelry.  I've bought nice 14k gold earrings for less. I would wait for them to go on sale.


----------



## pursecharm

Foz said:


> Got my croc gramercy satchel and love the leather and everything about it. I returened the nude rhyder because i noticed the leather on the sides had wrinkles. I am on the sides of all the positive reviews about gramercy except for one thing that its really hard to get to the inside zipper pocket. Other than that its perfect perfect beauty.




This will be a classic. My oxblood is resting for the summer.


----------



## katev

Mariquel said:


> Those are very cute katev, but I agree, that's a lot to spend on costume jewelry.  I've bought nice 14k gold earrings for less. I would wait for them to go on sale.




I think you are right, thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> Popping in to show my Snoopy tote. Like others commented it is fairly thick leather, beautiful saddle color, and lightweight. It came from San Francisco packaged perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037931



Love it! completely love it! enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Foz said:


> Got my croc gramercy satchel and love the leather and everything about it. I returened the nude rhyder because i noticed the leather on the sides had wrinkles. I am on the sides of all the positive reviews about gramercy except for one thing that its really hard to get to the inside zipper pocket. Other than that its perfect perfect beauty.



pretty! like the place for fobs!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> My Peanuts pieces arrived today. I'm bummed I didn't get the cute special boxes even though I requested them, but I'm really happy with the items themselves!! I still have two more things coming. They've both shipped  ( separately ). Here's my partial "gang".



Great gang you have there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> I just received a pair of earrings that I ordered off Coach.com when I was making another purchase. I added them at the last minute as an impulse and now I am not sure I will keep them.
> 
> I got a pair of the "pave metal star feather earrings" 90596 MTI. They are very cute and unusual but they were $90 and that's a lot of money IMO for a pair of costume jewelry earrings. If I had gotten them on the FOS or at the outlet for a better price I might be more excited.
> 
> They are a little clumsy to put on because they come through the back of your ear - but I am sure that I would get better with practice. But I don't care for the fact that the teeny Coach hangtag floats loosely on the shaft behind the stud of one earring. It falls off easily and I am sure will be lost in no time; why didn't they secure it better?
> 
> Anyway, here are the drill down pics - definitely very cute - but I am still mulling over the wisdom of this purchase. What do you think?



Nice but not 90$ worth of imo.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Shown this in the Peanuts threads but i'll add it here too! Woodstock LTD ED wristlet 21.

Super soft leather, working turnlock and cute... cute ... woodstock lol


----------



## pursecharm

HesitantShopper said:


> Shown this in the Peanuts threads but i'll add it here too! Woodstock LTD ED wristlet 21.
> 
> Super soft leather, working turnlock and cute... cute ... woodstock lol




Very nice. I'd like to pop that in my tote[emoji6]


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> Very nice. I'd like to pop that in my tote[emoji6]



Ty! lol it is in my tote not snoopy just a regular taxi 24 but it seems happy nonetheless ...


----------



## eleanors36

pursecharm said:


> Popping in to show my Snoopy tote. Like others commented it is fairly thick leather, beautiful saddle color, and lightweight. It came from San Francisco packaged perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037931





Foz said:


> Got my croc gramercy satchel and love the leather and everything about it. I returened the nude rhyder because i noticed the leather on the sides had wrinkles. I am on the sides of all the positive reviews about gramercy except for one thing that its really hard to get to the inside zipper pocket. Other than that its perfect perfect beauty.





iNeedCoffee said:


> My Peanuts pieces arrived today. I'm bummed I didn't get the cute special boxes even though I requested them, but I'm really happy with the items themselves!! I still have two more things coming. They've both shipped  ( separately ). Here's my partial "gang".





HesitantShopper said:


> Shown this in the Peanuts threads but i'll add it here too! Woodstock LTD ED wristlet 21.
> 
> Super soft leather, working turnlock and cute... cute ... woodstock lol



Congratulations to everyone on the Peanuts goodies!  I love all of mine especially the Saddle Taxi tote.  I love this wristlet as well.  Hmmm.  

Nice Grammercy!


----------



## katev

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice but not 90$ worth of imo.




I agree, thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Congratulations to everyone on the Peanuts goodies!  I love all of mine especially the Saddle Taxi tote.  I love this wristlet as well.  Hmmm.
> 
> Nice Grammercy!



I would have loved a taxi tote! i bet it's the same lovely leather as my wristlet...


----------



## donutsprinkles

Lightweight Windowpane Challis Scarf  (Color: Parchment/Apricot). I love the way it looks in a triangle.  Also love that is  half the price of a certain brand that I may be eyeing for a future purchase next year  I'm going to ban island until December...I think. SAs were great and gave me a dust bag upon request so I can carry it with me to the office.


----------



## HesitantShopper

donutsprinkles said:


> Lightweight Windowpane Challis Scarf  (Color: Parchment/Apricot). I love the way it looks in a triangle.  Also love that is  half the price of a certain brand that I may be eyeing for a future purchase next year  I'm going to ban island until December...I think. SAs were great and gave me a dust bag upon request so I can carry it with me to the office.



Pretty! is it soft? i don't wear scarves but do admire them!


----------



## ilikesunshine

hipchick66 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, most are Barbies. Some I had as a child and some I restyled. Along with other dolls from my childhood. Thanks for noticing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037915


 
I should have done that for my daughter...she had sooooo many barbies!


----------



## Cyra

cyuen said:


> Haven't purchased a Coach for a really long time. This is what I bought today.
> 
> View attachment 3030874



Very attractive!!


----------



## eleanors36

donutsprinkles said:


> Lightweight Windowpane Challis Scarf  (Color: Parchment/Apricot). I love the way it looks in a triangle.  Also love that is  half the price of a certain brand that I may be eyeing for a future purchase next year  I'm going to ban island until December...I think. SAs were great and gave me a dust bag upon request so I can carry it with me to the office.


Gorgeous scarf!



Slimgoodie said:


> I have the chili red bleeker business tote I use for traveling. I have wanted a bleeker travel bag but it never came in any other colors. Finally scored a red travel bag from coach that I absolutely love! They are so close in color you can't even tell other than my tote is well tanned. The best part it was a definite score. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031125



Love these reds!


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Coach Sunglasses (My First) 
They Were Purchased From Dillard's ($170)*


----------



## ayshaa

Just got these cute loafers with 50% off [emoji6]


----------



## frivofrugalista

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 3042460
> 
> 
> Just got these cute loafers with 50% off [emoji6]



Love them and this style Is super comfortable!


----------



## ayshaa

frivofrugalista said:


> Love them and this style Is super comfortable!




I am very pleased at how comfortable they are! I've actually snatched two pairs this coral and off white one


----------



## frivofrugalista

ayshaa said:


> I am very pleased at how comfortable they are! I've actually snatched two pairs this coral and off white one



Haha, great move. I have them from last year in black and white.


----------



## hipchick66

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 3042460
> 
> 
> Just got these cute loafers with 50% off [emoji6]




Great color and they look so comfy and stylish!


----------



## ayshaa

hipchick66 said:


> Great color and they look so comfy and stylish!



So comfy! Thank you dear


----------



## donutsprinkles

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! is it soft? i don't wear scarves but do admire them!


Yes, quite soft. Feels almost like liquid sheerness against the skin. It's huge at 60 in x 60 in, so I like to wrap up in it to feel luxurious but gossamer.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!


Congrats on your lovely haul.  I really like the romy -- just love the legacy stuff.  I was considering it but was trying to be good.  Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Foz

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!



Love the Romy, enjoy your new bag


----------



## Aliceowen

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!




These are the exactly same bags that i put on my wish list during online sale!!
I decided stay in a ban island, but congrats on you new haul!!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!




Nice haul!


----------



## hipchick66

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!




Congrats!  Great choices and everything is gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!



Nice haul! The Romy looks great, wish i could see these in person.


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!



Congrats! Romy looks wonderful, and I thought about her, too. Rock on with your Bleeker!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!


Love all your new goodies!! I was eyeing that Romy too...glad to hear she looks and feels wonderful!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Aliceowen said:


> These are the exactly same bags that i put on my wish list during online sale!!
> I decided stay in a ban island, but congrats on you new haul!!





Sarah03 said:


> Nice haul!





hipchick66 said:


> Congrats!  Great choices and everything is gorgeous!





HesitantShopper said:


> Nice haul! The Romy looks great, wish i could see these in person.





eleanors36 said:


> Congrats! Romy looks wonderful, and I thought about her, too. Rock on with your Bleeker!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your new goodies!! I was eyeing that Romy too...glad to hear she looks and feels wonderful!!



Thanks everyone!! If Romy happens to appear on the next FOS, I hope those of you who may want her get her. She's lovely. I now, of course, am wanting more Romys and now I want a bag in Loganberry. The color is just awesome in person.


----------



## Mariquel

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies arrived. They were wrapped perfectly and stuffed. The Bleecker cross-body is adorable and a gorgeous pastel yellow. She's nicely pebbled, but will need some conditioning. The key chain had come out of its bag and was roaming free in the box, but it was fine. The Romy-THIS is what Coach leather should always feel, look, and smell like!!! She is smooth, soft, shiny, and supple...not a hint of dryness at all. I don't think she's been handled at all other than being put in the plastic bag she was shipped in. The leather is sooo thick and reminds me of my vintage Prairie. It seems even thicker than any of my other Legacy pieces. She's got a tiny dimple on the front which I've been working on, but other than that...she is flawless. I am not usually one that really loves black bags. I prefer colorful bags, but Romy looks amazing in black. I wish Coach would bring back this type of leather!! Anywho...here's my stuff!



Love all your choices!  I would have gotten those same items............if I had any money.


----------



## lurkernomore

I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!


----------



## Mariquel

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!



Love the color/print on your bags!  The sandals look very at home by your pool!


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!



Fantastic deals!  This is why I probably shouldn't live by an outlet but wish I did.  Cute sandals!


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks everyone!! If Romy happens to appear on the next FOS, I hope those of you who may want her get her. She's lovely. I now, of course, am wanting more Romys and now I want a bag in Loganberry. The color is just awesome in person.



You know you have to do a mod shot from the Def Leppard concert, right?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

eleanors36 said:


> You know you have to do a mod shot from the Def Leppard concert, right?



If I remember, I will try! Maybe I'll toss in an action shot of the Bleecker rocking out...hahaha.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!



Oh wow, congrats!! Awesome haul!
 I LOVE Coach's flip flops..they are soooo comfy!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Mariquel said:


> Love all your choices!  I would have gotten those same items............if I had any money.



Thank you! Aw, I wish we'd have been bag twins, but..hey at least you didn't put yourself in debt, right?


----------



## lurkernomore

Mariquel said:


> Love the color/print on your bags!  The sandals look very at home by your pool!


Thanks, and you are right about the sandals! They also had red, and I think orange.



eleanors36 said:


> Fantastic deals!  This is why I probably shouldn't live by an outlet but wish I did.  Cute sandals!



There hasn't been much to be excited about at the outlets lately - I hope this is a good (or bad) sign.



iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh wow, congrats!! Awesome haul!
> I LOVE Coach's flip flops..they are soooo comfy!


Thanks - I am pretty happy with my finds - going to double the strap and move in to the duffle today!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!


 

Congrats L....Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats L....Congrats!!!!!!




thanks you always say....wait and be patient!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> thanks you always say....wait and be patient!


 

LOL works for me


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!


Congrats on your gorgeous stuff.


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous stuff.



Thanks! I had a really fun time shopping!


----------



## eleanors36

My FOS Edie arrived!  Very happy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> My FOS Edie arrived!  Very happy!



Congrats.  Love it!!!  Twins!!!


----------



## tflowers921

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!




Twins on the floral taxi tote, I love that bag! Congrats!


----------



## hipchick66

eleanors36 said:


> My FOS Edie arrived!  Very happy!




Gorgeous, love the color!


----------



## lurkernomore

eleanors36 said:


> My FOS Edie arrived!  Very happy!




I love the color on her - enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> My FOS Edie arrived!  Very happy!


Love that color!!!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats.  Love it!!!  Twins!!!





hipchick66 said:


> Gorgeous, love the color!





lurkernomore said:


> I love the color on her - enjoy!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color!!!



Thank you!  Love this color, too!


----------



## joni80

I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!


----------



## QueenLouis

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!




It's like the love child of the other two. You had to keep the family together! [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!


All three are lovely!


----------



## hipchick66

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!




Love those bags and the blues


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!



what a great haul there! and yes that factory clearance is deadly lol .



eleanors36 said:


> My FOS Edie arrived!  Very happy!



Sweet! such a great color and love the carriage embossed front!


----------



## HesitantShopper

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!



nice collection! i adore the teal colors.


----------



## lurkernomore

QueenLouis said:


> It's like the love child of the other two. You had to keep the family together! [emoji6]



This could be the enabling quote of the year!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!



I have been looking at this too...very nice trio!


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great haul there! and yes that factory clearance is deadly lol .
> 
> Thanks! The outlet is conveniently located on my way to the supermarket...if I take the long way around


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a great haul there! and yes that factory clearance is deadly lol .
> 
> Thanks! The outlet is conveniently located on my way to the supermarket...if I take the long way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh now that is beyond convenient!
Click to expand...


----------



## joni80

QueenLouis said:


> It's like the love child of the other two. You had to keep the family together! [emoji6]




You are absolutely right! I would feel guilty if I separate this family's members 



Iamminda said:


> All three are lovely!







hipchick66 said:


> Love those bags and the blues







HesitantShopper said:


> nice collection! i adore the teal colors.







lurkernomore said:


> I have been looking at this too...very nice trio!




Thanks everyone. The fact that the teal tatum disappeared from the sale after I ordered it makes me feel a bit happier with my purchase. I have a soft spot for blue color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!



Gorgeous trio!


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> Sweet! such a great color and love the carriage embossed front!



Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!



I LOVE that tote--leather is to die for!  Twins on the black.  I bought the coral and almost got the teal!  Hope they make it in more colors in the fall.  One of my favorite bags.  BTW, I'd be broke if an outlet was that close!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!




WOW!!! Did NOT see that duffle before!!! Super!! Congrats!! Must try to go by today!!!


----------



## whateve

I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!


----------



## Alesa

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!


Wow! You got a great deal on a beautiful bag.  I am loving the boroughs, just have not taken the plunge yet. Congratulations on your new acquisition!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!




great find! The mini is just a fun bag - enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> WOW!!! Did NOT see that duffle before!!! Super!! Congrats!! Must try to go by today!!!




yes, you must! let me know if they have anything fun! please!


----------



## Jaidybug

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!




That fob is super cute!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!




Haha! ! It's so cute! ! I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!


congrats!!  I love that fob. You are so lucky to find one.


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!



Very cute!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!



Adorable!


----------



## Classic Pink

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!



I don't think you're crazy at all. Those are all really nice bags and teal is a great color choice.


----------



## aubergined

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!




Such a cute fob! Contrats!!


----------



## aubergined

lurkernomore said:


> I was bummed when the croc denim duffle started showing up, but not at my outlet. When I walked in today the SA remembered that i wanted one, and she told me one just came inOf course it is home with me now. She was 50% + 20%. I also grabbed (literally) the floral taxi tote from clearance (50%+40%). _And_ I found the sandals at Saks off 5th. I had a very good shopping day - happy school vacation to me!
> [
> URL]




Indeed a wonderful start to your vacation, and in such style! I was also lucky to find the croc duffle at an outlet, and the floral print is so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!




Adorable!  What a find.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> I finally got a Borough!  I got a great deal too! Probably the least anyone has ever spent for a Borough ever - $45!



I have yet to get a Borough...but I would if I found a great deal as you did.  lol
Pretty bag!


----------



## Nymeria1

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!



You're not crazy at all!  I also have the teal Tatum tote, and love it so much that I am considering getting either the coral or chalk tatum with gold whipstitch! The leather on this bag  is just gorgeous, nice and thick!


----------



## joni80

Classic Pink said:


> I don't think you're crazy at all. Those are all really nice bags and teal is a great color choice.







Nymeria1 said:


> You're not crazy at all!  I also have the teal Tatum tote, and love it so much that I am considering getting either the coral or chalk tatum with gold whipstitch! The leather on this bag  is just gorgeous, nice and thick!




Thank you guys, I know I can always count on you guys for your support for my "craziness"  I actually also have a Borough in teal color too, I just love the color. And you are right on the leather of the Tatum. I would love to have it in the coral color too, but I dont think I can pass my husband's eyes )


----------



## letstalkbags

Latest arrivals, they are keepers...


----------



## lurkernomore

aubergined said:


> Indeed a wonderful start to your vacation, and in such style! I was also lucky to find the croc duffle at an outlet, and the floral print is so pretty!




yea for twins! I like that it is really different from my other Coach bags, and I love blue!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lilmore said:


> Turnlock tie rucksack in denim




How are you liking this? I am considering it.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Haha! ! It's so cute! ! I love it!





Iamminda said:


> congrats!!  I love that fob. You are so lucky to find one.





pbnjam said:


> Very cute!





TahoeAndStitch said:


> Adorable!





aubergined said:


> Such a cute fob! Contrats!!





carterazo said:


> Adorable!  What a find.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Alesa said:


> Wow! You got a great deal on a beautiful bag.  I am loving the boroughs, just have not taken the plunge yet. Congratulations on your new acquisition!





lurkernomore said:


> great find! The mini is just a fun bag - enjoy!





Jaidybug said:


> That fob is super cute!





ZSP said:


> I have yet to get a Borough...but I would if I found a great deal as you did.  lol
> Pretty bag!


Thank you!


----------



## alansgail

Visited my sister and her dh this week and came home with this beautiful bag.....not at all the one I went in for but fell in love with it!

Coach Celeste Hobo in the brown/black coated canvas......love everything about this bag!


----------



## lilmore

LuvAllBags said:


> How are you liking this? I am considering it.



I like it, although there's some things that annoy me.  When I try and open the backpack, the leather is smooth and smushy, which is great, but you have to hold it still to be able to unlock the backpack.  It becomes a two-hand job.  I also tried carrying it using only one strap on one shoulder,  but it doesn't stay put.  It twists and turns, so I have to put both straps on your shoulder.  I keep my hand on the straps to keep it still.  I haven't tried actually using it as a backpack as it's meant to be worn since I don't like that look on me.  Overall, I do like it though, but used it a few days and then switched to another purse.


----------



## HesitantShopper

letstalkbags said:


> Latest arrivals, they are keepers...



Very nice!



alansgail said:


> Visited my sister and her dh this week and came home with this beautiful bag.....not at all the one I went in for but fell in love with it!
> 
> Coach Celeste Hobo in the brown/black coated canvas......love everything about this bag!



Great looking bag! funny how we turnaround with our thoughts when something else strikes us.


----------



## alansgail

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking bag! funny how we turnaround with our thoughts when something else strikes us.


Thanks, so true, this bag wasn't even close to being on my radar. My sister's dh picked it out for her and she loved it. I bought something else completely and after we got to her house and looked at our bags I changed my mind......what can I say?

No regrets!


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Thanks, so true, this bag wasn't even close to being on my radar. My sister's dh picked it out for her and she loved it. I bought something else completely and after we got to her house and looked at our bags I changed my mind......what can I say?
> 
> No regrets!



Looks really nice, you have me wondering now lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Visited my sister and her dh this week and came home with this beautiful bag.....not at all the one I went in for but fell in love with it!
> 
> Coach Celeste Hobo in the brown/black coated canvas......love everything about this bag!



Follow up question is it MFF or are they available FP? Thxs.


----------



## alansgail

HesitantShopper said:


> Follow up question is it MFF or are they available FP? Thxs.


Gosh, I'm really not sure. How would I tell if it's a MFF bag? I don't think it's on the Coach website anymore so maybe it's an older model?

Sorry for my ignorance:shame:


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Gosh, I'm really not sure. How would I tell if it's a MFF bag? I don't think it's on the Coach website anymore so maybe it's an older model?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance:shame:



It's creed # starting with an F. Don't be sorry, it can be confusing lol.


----------



## alansgail

HesitantShopper said:


> It's creed # starting with an F. Don't be sorry, it can be confusing lol.


Thx for being gracious! It has a creed but there is no # on it so I'm not sure what that means.

O.K., just looked at the tag that came attached to it....it says:
F34910
SIG CELSTE CONV HOBO
224314JAX

Hope that helps! Regular retail is $395 and I paid $99.


----------



## alansgail

I'm not trying to sell anyone on this bag but I'm just so surprised at how excited I am over it!
It didn't look like my style when it was sitting there on the storeroom shelf with stuffing in it but when you try your own items in the bag and carry it......well, that's what sold me on it.
I'm posting a photo of the LV Delightful to show the similarities in the silhouettes of both bags.
What I love about the Coach (other than the $1300 savings!) is that it comes with a long shoulder strap as well to carry cross body if you wish. And I also prefer the zipper closure for security reasons over just an open top bag.
And though it does have the signature C's which I've never been particularly drawn to they're quite dark and very classy looking.

Great price for a beautifully crafted bag IMO!!


----------



## hipchick66

alansgail said:


> I'm not trying to sell anyone on this bag but I'm just so surprised at how excited I am over it!
> 
> It didn't look like my style when it was sitting there on the storeroom shelf with stuffing in it but when you try your own items in the bag and carry it......well, that's what sold me on it.
> 
> I'm posting a photo of the LV Delightful to show the similarities in the silhouettes of both bags.
> 
> What I love about the Coach (other than the $1300 savings!) is that it comes with a long shoulder strap as well to carry cross body if you wish. And I also prefer the zipper closure for security reasons over just an open top bag.
> 
> And though it does have the signature C's which I've never been particularly drawn to they're quite dark and very classy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Great price for a beautifully crafted bag IMO!!




Really a gorgeous bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

alansgail said:


> Visited my sister and her dh this week and came home with this beautiful bag.....not at all the one I went in for but fell in love with it!
> 
> Coach Celeste Hobo in the brown/black coated canvas......love everything about this bag!




I love the color and the print on this bag...


----------



## alansgail

hipchick66 said:


> Really a gorgeous bag!


Thanks, she's a beauty for sure!


----------



## alansgail

lurkernomore said:


> I love the color and the print on this bag...


Thank you, it's also available in a lighter khaki color as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Thx for being gracious! It has a creed but there is no # on it so I'm not sure what that means.
> 
> O.K., just looked at the tag that came attached to it....it says:
> F34910
> SIG CELSTE CONV HOBO
> 224314JAX
> 
> Hope that helps! Regular retail is $395 and I paid $99.



Yep, MFF but thanks so much all that info helps loads. I think this is a great bag! i'll have to check my outlet. 

I should add they have pulled the creed #'s off the patch and now they are all on a small tag usually found in the pocket(seems to be the largest one if there are multiples) 

Appreciate you looking all that up! Thank you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> I'm not trying to sell anyone on this bag but I'm just so surprised at how excited I am over it!
> It didn't look like my style when it was sitting there on the storeroom shelf with stuffing in it but when you try your own items in the bag and carry it......well, that's what sold me on it.
> I'm posting a photo of the LV Delightful to show the similarities in the silhouettes of both bags.
> What I love about the Coach (other than the $1300 savings!) is that it comes with a long shoulder strap as well to carry cross body if you wish. And I also prefer the zipper closure for security reasons over just an open top bag.
> And though it does have the signature C's which I've never been particularly drawn to they're quite dark and very classy looking.
> 
> Great price for a beautifully crafted bag IMO!!



what a great shot! this is making me desire it more lol and generally other than wallets/wristlets i don't buy signature pieces, the dark color makes it more subdued.


----------



## alansgail

HesitantShopper said:


> Yep, MFF but thanks so much all that info helps loads. I think this is a great bag! i'll have to check my outlet.
> 
> I should add they have pulled the creed #'s off the patch and now they are all on a small tag usually found in the pocket(seems to be the largest one if there are multiples)
> 
> Appreciate you looking all that up! Thank you.


Thanks for telling me where to find the creed #, I did indeed find it waaaay down at the bottom of the large zippered pocket....probably never would have known to look there..lol!


----------



## alansgail

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great shot! this is making me desire it more lol and generally other than wallets/wristlets i don't buy signature pieces, the dark color makes it more subdued.


I agree with you except I took it one step further.....I never bought ANYTHING with the signature C's on it! I love the look of this one and I can tell that the coated canvas will just get softer with use....yay!
I've been carrying her today and she's extremely comfortable to wear. Good luck finding one, there are some on ebay I noticed but not for the price I paid.


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Thanks for telling me where to find the creed #, I did indeed find it waaaay down at the bottom of the large zippered pocket....probably never would have known to look there..lol!



It's a complete pest to find on that tag but i have found once you know where to look it's easier to find next time.



alansgail said:


> I agree with you except I took it one step further.....I never bought ANYTHING with the signature C's on it! I love the look of this one and I can tell that the coated canvas will just get softer with use....yay!
> I've been carrying her today and she's extremely comfortable to wear. Good luck finding one, there are some on ebay I noticed but not for the price I paid.



I seem quite drawn to the Waverly line of wallets, my first Coach wallet was one then several years later i buy one again(different colors/patterns) but still i seem drawn to a pattern in a wallet and the coated canvas withstands the abuse. 

Glad it is working well for you! i'd probably check my outlet ebay is well overpriced most of the time and i have a factory store under an hour (one way) to me.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

My purchases today. After much debate, I also bought the black on black Swagger. It will be delivered via UPS tomorrow. FYI, my SA tells me the black on black Swagger will be reproduced. They have more being made and will be ready for purchase around Sept.


----------



## Iamminda

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My purchases today. After much debate, I also bought the black on black Swagger. It will be delivered via UPS tomorrow. FYI, my SA tells me the black on black Swagger will be reproduced. They have more being made and will be ready for purchase around Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050172


Congrats!  I like the sandals and the fob.   Also the black on black swagger is really beautiful!   Enjoy!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I like the sandals and the fob.   Also the black on black swagger is really beautiful!   Enjoy!




Thank you! I'll post some pics when it arrives tomorrow. I came so close to not buying the bag, but I haven't been able to get it out of my head. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My purchases today. After much debate, I also bought the black on black Swagger. It will be delivered via UPS tomorrow. FYI, my SA tells me the black on black Swagger will be reproduced. They have more being made and will be ready for purchase around Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050172


Those sandals are soooo friggin CUTE!!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

BeachBagGal said:


> Those sandals are soooo friggin CUTE!!




Thanks! I love them [emoji7] They're actually quite comfortable too!


----------



## Humdebug

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My purchases today. After much debate, I also bought the black on black Swagger. It will be delivered via UPS tomorrow. FYI, my SA tells me the black on black Swagger will be reproduced. They have more being made and will be ready for purchase around Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050172



Love your feather sandals! Enjoy!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My purchases today. After much debate, I also bought the black on black Swagger. It will be delivered via UPS tomorrow. FYI, my SA tells me the black on black Swagger will be reproduced. They have more being made and will be ready for purchase around Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050172



aren't those cute! love the feather detailing. The fob is so nicely detailed.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Humdebug said:


> Love your feather sandals! Enjoy!!







HesitantShopper said:


> aren't those cute! love the feather detailing. The fob is so nicely detailed.




Thanks! I'm excited to wear them today [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eleanors36

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My purchases today. After much debate, I also bought the black on black Swagger. It will be delivered via UPS tomorrow. FYI, my SA tells me the black on black Swagger will be reproduced. They have more being made and will be ready for purchase around Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050172



Loooovvvveee those sandals!  Congrats on the Swagger--glad you have another one.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

eleanors36 said:


> Loooovvvveee those sandals!  Congrats on the Swagger--glad you have another one.




Thank you! Hopefully this one doesn't have to go back. Lol


----------



## diva7633

happibug said:


> Here's my (hard to photograph!) mini metallic Prince Street Satchel:
> View attachment 2948285




How's this holding up? I love it. How much fits in it? 

TIA


----------



## carterazo

Got her quite a while ago, but for some reason had not taken her out until a few days ago.  Love this color.  

Rambler in carnelian.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Got her quite a while ago, but for some reason had not taken her out until a few days ago.  Love this color.
> 
> Rambler in carnelian.
> 
> View attachment 3051657


That is very pretty!  I would like something in carnelian and the rambler is so cute!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> That is very pretty!  I would like something in carnelian and the rambler is so cute!




Thanks!  I highly recommend this combo.  For some reason I did not love this color in a bigger bag.  I love color, but sometimes I get silly like that.


----------



## hipchick66

carterazo said:


> Got her quite a while ago, but for some reason had not taken her out until a few days ago.  Love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> Rambler in carnelian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051657




Very cool, classic bag!


----------



## carterazo

hipchick66 said:


> Very cool, classic bag!



Thank you!


----------



## pursecharm

carterazo said:


> Got her quite a while ago, but for some reason had not taken her out until a few days ago.  Love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> Rambler in carnelian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051657




Great bag from Legacy right? Is it larger than the New Willis from about that time?


----------



## HesitantShopper

My new classic Maddison Satchel in British brown, i have adorned it with my new Woodstock hang tag.


----------



## Mariquel

HesitantShopper said:


> My new classic Maddison Satchel in British brown, i have adorned it with my new Woodstock hang tag.



Beautiful bag, Woodstock looks very happy there.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> My new classic Maddison Satchel in British brown, i have adorned it with my new Woodstock hang tag.



Very nice looking bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> My new classic Maddison Satchel in British brown, i have adorned it with my new Woodstock hang tag.



Congrats! Coach does amazing browns - enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mariquel said:


> Beautiful bag, Woodstock looks very happy there.





Iamminda said:


> Very nice looking bag!





lurkernomore said:


> Congrats! Coach does amazing browns - enjoy!



Thank you all!


----------



## carterazo

pursecharm said:


> Great bag from Legacy right? Is it larger than the New Willis from about that time?



Yes, I think it's from the legacy line. I can't say for sure 100% as I don't own a Willis, but I do think the rambler is just a bit larger.  I've looked at the Willis a number of times and the opening is an issue for me. I think that may be the biggest difference.  There might be someone who owns both and can better answer your question.


----------



## carterazo

Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!


----------



## gr8onteej

carterazo said:


> Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052739




Nice bag.  Is it Pale lemon?


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052739


Like you said, the perfect shade of yellow.   Quite pretty.


----------



## hipchick66

carterazo said:


> Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052739




So pretty and soft, and the perfect yellow!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052739



Yep, perfect shade of yellow. Looks really soft too.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

carterazo said:


> Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052739



I love pale lemon. I have the Bleecker crossbody in this color. I love the silver hardware on it too.


----------



## happibug

diva7633 said:


> How's this holding up? I love it. How much fits in it?
> 
> TIA


It's holding up better than I thought it might! It has a little rubbed place across the front from a charm I hung on it that kept swinging back and forth when I walked, but that doesn't make it look bad - I don't think the casual observer would notice it.  It holds my usual stuff --- double zip phone wallet, hard sunglass case, phone, lip glosses. I love it for a fun bag, last time I wore it was at a music festival when I wanted a little pop to add to my outfit.


----------



## lurkernomore

carterazo said:


> Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052739



Perfect yellow, and a perfect slouch! Enjoy!


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Got her quite a while ago, but for some reason had not taken her out until a few days ago.  Love this color.
> 
> Rambler in carnelian.
> 
> View attachment 3051657



Twins! I just love the archival Rambler and the carnelian in this is just beautiful. Enjoy it!


----------



## CoachMaven

pursecharm said:


> Great bag from Legacy right? Is it larger than the New Willis from about that time?



I have both and it is larger than the new Willis, yes. This is the Legacy archival version of the Rambler, so there is a little bit of extra space in the form of another pocket vs the original Rambler too.


----------



## pursecharm

CoachMaven said:


> I have both and it is larger than the new Willis, yes. This is the Legacy archival version of the Rambler, so there is a little bit of extra space in the form of another pocket vs the original Rambler too.




Thank you. Looks like a great bag that I overlooked when The Legacy line was out.


----------



## Humdebug

HesitantShopper said:


> My new classic Maddison Satchel in British brown, i have adorned it with my new Woodstock hang tag.



Love this!!! Congrats - so pretty!


----------



## CaliChic

Im so upset, my bag just came in today and it looks like it was either a returned bag or a display bag. Hardware has major scratches and the leather has a scratch. If you received a handbag in this condition would you return it? Btw it was the coach prairie satchel with chain in blk.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CaliChic said:


> Im so upset, my bag just came in today and it looks like it was either a returned bag or a display bag. Hardware has major scratches and the leather has a scratch. If you received a handbag in this condition would you return it? Btw it was the coach prairie satchel with chain in blk.
> 
> View attachment 3056563
> 
> View attachment 3056564
> 
> View attachment 3056569
> 
> View attachment 3056565
> 
> View attachment 3056566
> 
> View attachment 3056567



The hardware scratches are what stand out to me.... i would inquire on an exchange.


----------



## Nymeria1

HesitantShopper said:


> The hardware scratches are what stand out to me.... i would inquire on an exchange.



+1. Totally agree; those scratches would annoy the heck out of me!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

CaliChic said:


> Im so upset, my bag just came in today and it looks like it was either a returned bag or a display bag. Hardware has major scratches and the leather has a scratch. If you received a handbag in this condition would you return it? Btw it was the coach prairie satchel with chain in blk.
> 
> View attachment 3056563
> 
> View attachment 3056564
> 
> View attachment 3056569
> 
> View attachment 3056565
> 
> View attachment 3056566
> 
> View attachment 3056567



I would absolutely return. Not only does it look scratched, but the hardware looks gouged, and like the color is coming off...what in tarnation happened to that poor bag?? Yikes. Hope you can find another.


----------



## CaliChic

Thx ladies, yea i called macys and theyre sending me a new one. Hopefully they send a brand new one because this one came as is and had no wrapping or protectors. Im thinking it was a return or a display handbag [emoji35]


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052739


 


She is YUMMY!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

I got her right before the weekend, but we went out of town the same day. Here is the black on black Swagger with the stars charm. She pairs nicely with the black feather sandals I got in the store last week. I sure hope this Swagger works out better than my last!


----------



## Iamminda

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I got her right before the weekend, but we went out of town the same day. Here is the black on black Swagger with the stars charm. She pairs nicely with the black feather sandals I got in the store last week. I sure hope this Swagger works out better than my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057486
> View attachment 3057487


Congrats!   This is probably my favorite swagger color/hardware combo. I bet it looks great with your feather sandals.  Enjoy!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!   This is probably my favorite swagger color/hardware combo. I bet it looks great with your feather sandals.  Enjoy!




Thanks! This is the one bag I couldn't get out of my head. So, after my wild beast Swagger bit the dust, I went ahead and ordered it. Thank goodness my SA was able to find one in a store since they were already sold out online.


----------



## vesperholly

alansgail said:


> I'm not trying to sell anyone on this bag but I'm just so surprised at how excited I am over it!
> It didn't look like my style when it was sitting there on the storeroom shelf with stuffing in it but when you try your own items in the bag and carry it......well, that's what sold me on it.
> I'm posting a photo of the LV Delightful to show the similarities in the silhouettes of both bags.
> What I love about the Coach (other than the $1300 savings!) is that it comes with a long shoulder strap as well to carry cross body if you wish. And I also prefer the zipper closure for security reasons over just an open top bag.
> And though it does have the signature C's which I've never been particularly drawn to they're quite dark and very classy looking.
> 
> Great price for a beautifully crafted bag IMO!!



I really like the smaller Celeste with the white accents - great summer bag. Do you find the short strap falls off your shoulder? I tried it on in the outlet store and it was so wide and thick, it just slipped right off! I have the same problem with the wide straps on duffles. Maybe it's better with stuff weighing it down a bit?


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Like you said, the perfect shade of yellow.   Quite pretty.





hipchick66 said:


> So pretty and soft, and the perfect yellow!





HesitantShopper said:


> Yep, perfect shade of yellow. Looks really soft too.





iNeedCoffee said:


> I love pale lemon. I have the Bleecker crossbody in this color. I love the silver hardware on it too.





lurkernomore said:


> Perfect yellow, and a perfect slouch! Enjoy!





CoachMaven said:


> Twins! I just love the archival Rambler and the carnelian in this is just beautiful. Enjoy it!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> Nice bag.  Is it Pale lemon?



Yes it is.  (I don't find it to be pale at all.  )


----------



## carterazo

iNeedCoffee said:


> I love pale lemon. I have the Bleecker crossbody in this color. I love the silver hardware on it too.



Yes, it's a gorgeous shade of yellow.  I wish my hobo had the silver hardware like yours, but oh well.   I just could not pass it up.


----------



## alansgail

vesperholly said:


> I really like the smaller Celeste with the white accents - great summer bag. Do you find the short strap falls off your shoulder? I tried it on in the outlet store and it was so wide and thick, it just slipped right off! I have the same problem with the wide straps on duffles. Maybe it's better with stuff weighing it down a bit?


I don't have a problem with the strap because of the width.....but yes, having items in the bag to weigh it down a bit makes a big difference.


----------



## gayboy

Got a few new things, not sure how I'm going to use the hangtag but it's so cute I don't care


----------



## HesitantShopper

CaliChic said:


> Thx ladies, yea i called macys and theyre sending me a new one. Hopefully they send a brand new one because this one came as is and had no wrapping or protectors. Im thinking it was a return or a display handbag [emoji35]



Hopefully this one is in proper condition!



AshleyLovesLV said:


> I got her right before the weekend, but we went out of town the same day. Here is the black on black Swagger with the stars charm. She pairs nicely with the black feather sandals I got in the store last week. I sure hope this Swagger works out better than my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057486
> View attachment 3057487



Nice, what happened to the last swagger?


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> My new classic Maddison Satchel in British brown, i have adorned it with my new Woodstock hang tag.



I just love these browns!  Woodstock looks great!



carterazo said:


> Madison Leather hobo in my perfect yellow.  Got it from fos a couple weeks ago. I waited a loooong time to get my perfect shade of yellow!  I love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052739


Beautiful bag!


----------



## eleanors36

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I got her right before the weekend, but we went out of town the same day. Here is the black on black Swagger with the stars charm. She pairs nicely with the black feather sandals I got in the store last week. I sure hope this Swagger works out better than my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057486
> View attachment 3057487



Love the fob on it, and I'm so glad you have another Swagger!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I caved in and finally got the Coach Circle Hobo in Chalk last night!   The ladies at the Coach store were so nice. They price matched Lord & Taylor and let me pick out a bag they brought out from the back.

Here she is!

(Sorry for the upside down pic. I can't figure out how to fix it!)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I caved in and finally got the Coach Circle Hobo in Chalk last night!   The ladies at the Coach store were so nice. They price matched Lord & Taylor and let me pick out a bag they brought out from the back.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> (Sorry for the upside down pic. I can't figure out how to fix it!)


 

Congrats!!!!!  This is *NEXT* on my list !!!! I cant wait!!!!!!!
I want Grey Birch!!!!!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats!!!!!  This is *NEXT* on my list !!!! I cant wait!!!!!!!
> I want Grey Birch!!!!!!



Thanks!  

Grey Birch is a beautiful color. I got the Edie Colorblock which is in Grey Birch with Chalk piping. I love the grey color. It has a slight brownish tone to me that sometimes comes off as kind of taupe. Very unique color IMO.

I also love the Coach Chalk color and think it looks so good in a hobo style. The bag is very comfortable to wear. I like how you can wear it on the shoulder or as a cross body. Also, it looks good if there's a small amount in it or if it's packed.

I wonder if the Circle Hobo Grey Birch is exclusive to Coach. I haven't seen it at other department stores.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> I just love these browns!  Woodstock looks great!



Ty! it is a great color, goes with so much.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I caved in and finally got the Coach Circle Hobo in Chalk last night!   The ladies at the Coach store were so nice. They price matched Lord & Taylor and let me pick out a bag they brought out from the back.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> (Sorry for the upside down pic. I can't figure out how to fix it!)



so nice! these are super lovely.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

HesitantShopper said:


> Hopefully this one is in proper condition!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, what happened to the last swagger?




I bought the wild beast Swagger, had it about a month when the hardware broke (the screw came out just like some of the feather fobs). I sent it in to be repaired and the repair dpt contacted my SA and said that there had been some issues with the paint peeling off that particular bag and that they couldn't fix the hardware. I had the choice of keeping the bag or a full merchandise credit.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

eleanors36 said:


> Love the fob on it, and I'm so glad you have another Swagger!




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

Pink Ruby Edie!
View attachment 3058445


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I also recently got the Edie Color block.  I showed pics in the Edie Clubhouse thread but didn't get a chance to post here until now. I love this bag, too.

(Sorry about the pic being sideways. I can't seem to figure out how to fix it. )


----------



## Shopgirl1996

HesitantShopper said:


> so nice! these are super lovely.



Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Pink Ruby Edie!
> View attachment 3058445




Oh, great color!


Shopgirl1996 said:


> I also recently got the Edie Color block.  I showed pics in the Edie Clubhouse thread but didn't get a chance to post here until now. I love this bag, too.
> 
> (Sorry about the pic being sideways. I can't seem to figure out how to fix it. )



Also so nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I bought the wild beast Swagger, had it about a month when the hardware broke (the screw came out just like some of the feather fobs). I sent it in to be repaired and the repair dpt contacted my SA and said that there had been some issues with the paint peeling off that particular bag and that they couldn't fix the hardware. I had the choice of keeping the bag or a full merchandise credit.



That's to bad, i hope this one works out for you better.


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> Pink Ruby Edie!
> View attachment 3058445





Shopgirl1996 said:


> I also recently got the Edie Color block.  I showed pics in the Edie Clubhouse thread but didn't get a chance to post here until now. I love this bag, too.
> 
> (Sorry about the pic being sideways. I can't seem to figure out how to fix it. )



Gorgeous choices for Ms. edie! I love both of these!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

HesitantShopper said:


> Also so nice!





lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous choices for Ms. phoebe! I love both of these!



Thanks!


----------



## letstalkbags

My first Edie and love it in the gunmetal !


----------



## princess_xoxo

*This Was My First Purchase From Coach Outlet (Online Website) Since 2012. 

I Was Lucky Enough To Get The Large Travel Cosmetic Case & The 8.5" Cosmetic Case Before They Sold Out.

I'm Actually Using The Large One As A Clutch/Purse.  

Love The Pockets Lining The Sides. They Keep All My Stuff Organized. 

(In The Large Travel Cosmetic Case I Have A Full Size Rebecca Minkoff Wallet, Coach Sunglasses With Case, Matching Coach Cosmetic Bag, Coin Purse, iPhone 6, And Keys)

Love My Purchases!*


----------



## Mariquel

princess_xoxo said:


> *This Was My First Purchase From Coach Outlet (Online Website) Since 2012.
> 
> I Was Lucky Enough To Get The Large Travel Cosmetic Case & The 8.5" Cosmetic Case Before They Sold Out.
> 
> I'm Actually Using The Large One As A Clutch/Purse.
> 
> Love The Pockets Lining The Sides. They Keep All My Stuff Organized.
> 
> (In The Large Travel Cosmetic Case I Have A Full Size Rebecca Minkoff Wallet, Coach Sunglasses With Case, Matching Coach Cosmetic Bag, Coin Purse, iPhone 6, And Keys)
> 
> Love My Purchases!*
> 
> View attachment 3058780



That large cosmetic case makes a great clutch! Love all the pockets too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

letstalkbags said:


> My first Edie and love it in the gunmetal !



what a great sheen on that bag!



princess_xoxo said:


> *This Was My First Purchase From Coach Outlet (Online Website) Since 2012.
> 
> I Was Lucky Enough To Get The Large Travel Cosmetic Case & The 8.5" Cosmetic Case Before They Sold Out.
> 
> I'm Actually Using The Large One As A Clutch/Purse.
> 
> Love The Pockets Lining The Sides. They Keep All My Stuff Organized.
> 
> (In The Large Travel Cosmetic Case I Have A Full Size Rebecca Minkoff Wallet, Coach Sunglasses With Case, Matching Coach Cosmetic Bag, Coin Purse, iPhone 6, And Keys)
> 
> Love My Purchases!*
> 
> View attachment 3058780



Cute idea there, perfect for carrying like that.


----------



## ZSP

I love this!  The way it zips wide open and all the side pockets, I'd use it as a clutch too.


----------



## neonbright

I got these while on our mini vacation, so I had to outlet shopping, this past 4th. I am glad to get them, I was looking for more for my birthday.


----------



## HesitantShopper

neonbright said:


> I got these while on our mini vacation, so I had to outlet shopping, this past 4th. I am glad to get them, I was looking for more for my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3059908




what a pretty trio! so summery~ Happy birthday.


----------



## lurkernomore

neonbright said:


> I got these while on our mini vacation, so I had to outlet shopping, this past 4th. I am glad to get them, I was looking for more for my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3059908




Happy Birthdayartyhat:artyhat:Kelsey is a great bag - you are going to love her! She holds more than you think!


----------



## neonbright

lurkernomore said:


> Happy Birthdayartyhat:artyhat:Kelsey is a great bag - you are going to love her! She holds more than you think!




Thank you.  Yes I am loving her and yes she holds a lot.


----------



## CaliChic

Ok, second mini reveal again. So they sent out a new one and although the scratches are still apparent on the hardware it is def less noticeable. I can tell it was a display bag because i can see that they had it hanging by its straps but the leather was pristine this time so i aint complainin. Im a little down because I feel like the quality was not as great as I expected it to be. The dust bag was shoved into the bag, the straps were clipped on already and none of the hardware and straps were wrapped. I don't know if I'm being too picky but all of the bags that I've ever ordered came with its dust bag neatly inserted in the bag and all the straps and hardware were wrapped in tissue and shoulder straps were always also inside of the purse. This is my second time ordering a handbag from Macy's and it seems like their packaging quality is inconsistent. Ok i'll stop complaining cuz i love this bag!!! 

Coach prairie satchel with chain in pebbled leather


----------



## HesitantShopper

CaliChic said:


> Ok, second mini reveal again. So they sent out a new one and although the scratches are still apparent on the hardware it is def less noticeable. I can tell it was a display bag because i can see that they had it hanging by its straps but the leather was pristine this time so i aint complainin. Im a little down because I feel like the quality was not as great as I expected it to be. The dust bag was shoved into the bag, the straps were clipped on already and none of the hardware and straps were wrapped. I don't know if I'm being too picky but all of the bags that I've ever ordered came with its dust bag neatly inserted in the bag and all the straps and hardware were wrapped in tissue and shoulder straps were always also inside of the purse. This is my second time ordering a handbag from Macy's and it seems like their packaging quality is inconsistent. Ok i'll stop complaining cuz i love this bag!!!
> 
> Coach prairie satchel with chain in pebbled leather
> View attachment 3060896
> 
> View attachment 3060897



very cute~ 

That said yep, i see the scratches... how disappointing. I admit i mainly buy Coach at a Coach store so i have not dealt with Macey's i would have thought an item ordered would be wrapped and totally new?

I did get a snoopy hangtag through a department store here and it was completely wrapped and sealed.


----------



## CaliChic

HesitantShopper said:


> very cute~
> 
> That said yep, i see the scratches... how disappointing. I admit i mainly buy Coach at a Coach store so i have not dealt with Macey's i would have thought an item ordered would be wrapped and totally new?
> 
> I did get a snoopy hangtag through a department store here and it was completely wrapped and sealed.




Yea in the past i too have ordered from department stores and they arrived completely brand new and wrapped but for some reason this one didnt and twice! What bugs me too is that this bag is the most ive ever spent on a bag $470 and it arrived worse than my $150 coach and mk bags


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

CaliChic said:


> Ok, second mini reveal again. So they sent out a new one and although the scratches are still apparent on the hardware it is def less noticeable. I can tell it was a display bag because i can see that they had it hanging by its straps but the leather was pristine this time so i aint complainin. Im a little down because I feel like the quality was not as great as I expected it to be. The dust bag was shoved into the bag, the straps were clipped on already and none of the hardware and straps were wrapped. I don't know if I'm being too picky but all of the bags that I've ever ordered came with its dust bag neatly inserted in the bag and all the straps and hardware were wrapped in tissue and shoulder straps were always also inside of the purse. This is my second time ordering a handbag from Macy's and it seems like their packaging quality is inconsistent. Ok i'll stop complaining cuz i love this bag!!!
> 
> Coach prairie satchel with chain in pebbled leather
> View attachment 3060896
> 
> View attachment 3060897




Very cute! Although, I've heard many horror stories about bags shipped from Macy's. Congrats on your bag! Glad you got one in better condition.


----------



## stardustgirl

It is too bad about the scratches but, as you said, at least the leather is good this time. It's a beautiful bag, and the scratches are very, very small so I don't think it diminishes its beauty.

I've only received a couple of bags from Macy's and they were almost mummified because they were wrapped so well.


----------



## CaliChic

stardustgirl said:


> It is too bad about the scratches but, as you said, at least the leather is good this time. It's a beautiful bag, and the scratches are very, very small so I don't think it diminishes its beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only received a couple of bags from Macy's and they were almost mummified because they were wrapped so well.




Thank you! And i love it when i recieve mummys lol!!! [emoji23]


----------



## HesitantShopper

CaliChic said:


> Yea in the past i too have ordered from department stores and they arrived completely brand new and wrapped but for some reason this one didnt and twice! What bugs me too is that this bag is the most ive ever spent on a bag $470 and it arrived worse than my $150 coach and mk bags



IMO at that price point scratches would be unacceptable to me on a new bag, at the factory store sometimes bags have minor imperfections from basically being tossed about but you are not paying top dollar and can certainly thoroughly examine them before purchasing. 

Are you able to buy one in person? to see the condition first hand.


----------



## CaliChic

HesitantShopper said:


> IMO at that price point scratches would be unacceptable to me on a new bag, at the factory store sometimes bags have minor imperfections from basically being tossed about but you are not paying top dollar and can certainly thoroughly examine them before purchasing.
> 
> Are you able to buy one in person? to see the condition first hand.




Unfortunatley no, for some odd reason they dont carry it in my coach boutique and macy's according to online but when my bf went to macys they only had 1 which was a display. When i called recently again they still had that same display one [emoji27] the closest one that they do have instore is far far away


----------



## HesitantShopper

CaliChic said:


> Unfortunatley no, for some odd reason they dont carry it in my coach boutique and macy's according to online but when my bf went to macys they only had 1 which was a display. When i called recently again they still had that same display one [emoji27] the closest one that they do have instore is far far away



That's to bad. Is your Coach boutique not able to get one? honestly, it's up to you, i do understand the difficulty in getting products. It's a cute bag, no matter what you decide.


----------



## CaliChic

HesitantShopper said:


> That's to bad. Is your Coach boutique not able to get one? honestly, it's up to you, i do understand the difficulty in getting products. It's a cute bag, no matter what you decide.




I dont know, when we went in there they only had the whiplash version but I can live with the scratches on the hardware, i mainly care about the leather. Thank you for your kind comment and for chatting with me [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Shopgirl1996

CaliChic said:


> I dont know, when we went in there they only had the whiplash version but I can live with the scratches on the hardware, i mainly care about the leather. Thank you for your kind comment and for chatting with me [emoji5]&#65039;



Beautiful bag! 

You might be able to get the scratches out with a jewelry cleaning cloth. I used the Connosueirs gold jewelry cloth. It said it was good for watches, so I tried it on my Coach hardware. It looked great after I was done. I used the white cleaning cloth first and then the purple polishing cloth side. I think they coat the hardware, so the scratches you see might only be in the coating and not in the actual metal. HTH


----------



## HesitantShopper

CaliChic said:


> I dont know, when we went in there they only had the whiplash version but I can live with the scratches on the hardware, i mainly care about the leather. Thank you for your kind comment and for chatting with me [emoji5]&#65039;



your welcome~ enjoy the bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful bag!
> 
> You might be able to get the scratches out with a jewelry cleaning cloth. I used the Connosueirs gold jewelry cloth. It said it was good for watches, so I tried it on my Coach hardware. It looked great after I was done. I used the white cleaning cloth first and then the purple polishing cloth side. I think they coat the hardware, so the scratches you see might only be in the coating and not in the actual metal. HTH



Good suggestion~ I do believe over time they will occur anyways, due to the set of the hardware.


----------



## stardustgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Good suggestion~ I do believe over time they will occur anyways, due to the set of the hardware.



I thought that too. From the photos it just looks like it's from where the two metal pieces meet and there is some motion. Even if it was a perfect unscratched bag on Day 1, chances are that at the end of the week there would be some light scratching. It also looks like most of the scratches would be  covered by the handle.


----------



## CaliChic

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> You might be able to get the scratches out with a jewelry cleaning cloth. I used the Connosueirs gold jewelry cloth. It said it was good for watches, so I tried it on my Coach hardware. It looked great after I was done. I used the white cleaning cloth first and then the purple polishing cloth side. I think they coat the hardware, so the scratches you see might only be in the coating and not in the actual metal. HTH




Thanks for the advice! But if u wipe off the coating wouldn't it cause the metal to wear or oxidize?


----------



## BeachBagGal

gayboy said:


> Got a few new things, not sure how I'm going to use the hangtag but it's so cute I don't care



Fun goodies! I have the hangtag case in the exact color. It took me awhile to figure out what to do with it too lol...I just knew I had to have it cause it's so darn cute! Now if I'm using a smaller bag that doesn't have any inside pockets I'll put my phone in it (I have an iPhone 6) or otherwise I'll just use it to store misc store rewards or savings cards. If you hate a tote or open bag you could attach it to the handle and let it hang inside so you access it easier.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

CaliChic said:


> Thanks for the advice! But if u wipe off the coating wouldn't it cause the metal to wear or oxidize?



I'm not sure if it would remove the coating. The directions on the box of jewelry cleaning cloths says it will clean the surface and leave a protective film to prevent tarnishing. And then you use the other side to buff and polish. I figured if it was good enough for watches, it should be OK for handbag hardware.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3045555
> 
> 
> I think I am crazy. I recently bought a black tatum tote, and already have a teal Crosby, but i couldnt resist a teal Tatum tote. I just love the leather on the tote. I need to join the ban thread!


Nice! Once I saw all the Tatums I started wanting a teal one, but that one sold out quick and I never see them on ebay...


----------



## asampete

The other day I had a rough day at work, so I decided to treat myself to some new makeup. As I was walking out of Sephora, the cutest crossbody caught my eye. I'm normally a Louis/Prada girl so this is my very first purchase from Coach...I must say I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship. 
Specs: Crosstown crossbody in 'Gunmetal'


----------



## bunnycat

asampete said:


> The other day I had a rough day at work, so I decided to treat myself to some new makeup. As I was walking out of Sephora, the cutest crossbody caught my eye. I'm normally a Louis/Prada girl so this is my very first purchase from Coach...I must say I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship.
> Specs: Crosstown crossbody in 'Gunmetal'



It's gorgeous!


----------



## bunnycat

Purchased a little something from Coach for the first time in a while. Love this bracelet in Pink Ruby! (Matches my dining room chairs...)


----------



## Sarah03

asampete said:


> The other day I had a rough day at work, so I decided to treat myself to some new makeup. As I was walking out of Sephora, the cutest crossbody caught my eye. I'm normally a Louis/Prada girl so this is my very first purchase from Coach...I must say I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship.
> 
> Specs: Crosstown crossbody in 'Gunmetal'




Very cute!  That's definitely a great pick-me-up after a rough day!


----------



## MarneeB

asampete said:


> The other day I had a rough day at work, so I decided to treat myself to some new makeup. As I was walking out of Sephora, the cutest crossbody caught my eye. I'm normally a Louis/Prada girl so this is my very first purchase from Coach...I must say I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship.
> Specs: Crosstown crossbody in 'Gunmetal'


 




Love it! And your nails are so pretty also!


----------



## MarneeB

bunnycat said:


> Purchased a little something from Coach for the first time in a while. Love this bracelet in Pink Ruby! (Matches my dining room chairs...)
> 
> View attachment 3061749




I've never seen that before (haven't been around in a while!), it's gorgeous!


----------



## bunnycat

MarneeB said:


> I've never seen that before (haven't been around in a while!), it's gorgeous!



Thank you MarneeB! Coach FOS has some in the online sale the other week in a couple of colors (blue and something else, maybe white???). I looked on regular Coach the other day and there are a few new styles out too that are also quite cute. I got this because I like to stack leather bracelets.


----------



## BeachBagGal

asampete said:


> The other day I had a rough day at work, so I decided to treat myself to some new makeup. As I was walking out of Sephora, the cutest crossbody caught my eye. I'm normally a Louis/Prada girl so this is my very first purchase from Coach...I must say I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship.
> Specs: Crosstown crossbody in 'Gunmetal'


Very cute! Love gunmetal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bunnycat said:


> Purchased a little something from Coach for the first time in a while. Love this bracelet in Pink Ruby! (Matches my dining room chairs...)
> 
> View attachment 3061749


That's cute!


----------



## Sarah03

For anyone interested, this is one of the new feather fobs- #64128, $95.  I love it!
View attachment 3064833
View attachment 3064835


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> For anyone interested, this is one of the new feather fobs- #64128, $95.  I love it!
> View attachment 3064833
> View attachment 3064835



Just when I thought I had enough feathers! They just keep getting better. Congrats on yours!


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Just when I thought I had enough feathers! They just keep getting better. Congrats on yours!




Lol. I know, right?  It's so hard to be content these days with the fall collections coming. 

Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> For anyone interested, this is one of the new feather fobs- #64128, $95.  I love it!
> View attachment 3064833
> View attachment 3064835



it's nice, is it heavy though?


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> it's nice, is it heavy though?




Not really!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Not really!



That's good, i handled that more recent robot fob and about died.. adorable but very heavy! thxs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> For anyone interested, this is one of the new feather fobs- #64128, $95.  I love it!
> View attachment 3064833
> View attachment 3064835


So cute - love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> That's good, i handled that more recent robot fob and about died.. adorable but very heavy! thxs!


Oh the robot fob is really heavy??!? It's still on my wishlist.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh the robot fob is really heavy??!? It's still on my wishlist.



It definitely has weight to it~ the one with the turnlock on his belly??


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh the robot fob is really heavy??!? It's still on my wishlist.



I have the robot and a couple different feather fobs and I don't notice any weight to them at all. JMO


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> It definitely has weight to it~ the one with the turnlock on his belly??


Yes. The one that is still on Coach's website.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> I have the robot and a couple different feather fobs and I don't notice any weight to them at all. JMO


Oh okay. Good to know.


----------



## whateve

Hobbsy said:


> I have the robot and a couple different feather fobs and I don't notice any weight to them at all. JMO


+1


BeachBagGal said:


> Yes. The one that is still on Coach's website.


Maybe it is heavy compared to other fobs, but it weighs under 2 ounces. I don't think it is noticeable. My heaviest fob weighs 5 ounces.


----------



## HesitantShopper

I own no feather fobs, TBH i barely own any fobs.. so from my standpoint when i looked the robot IRL yes, it's weighty.


----------



## quinna

New to me croc Crosby I got for a steal.


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> I own no feather fobs, TBH i barely own any fobs.. so from my standpoint when i looked the robot IRL yes, it's weighty.



I wear big bags and carry everything but the kitchen sink &#9786; so they could very well have weight, but not noticeable with what I carry.


----------



## Taxitina1530

New Metro in Dream C Magenta.... I think I'm in love!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Taxitina1530 said:


> New Metro in Dream C Magenta.... I think I'm in love!



how pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> New to me croc Crosby I got for a steal.



I like it! adds a unique look to the bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> I wear big bags and carry everything but the kitchen sink &#9786; so they could very well have weight, but not noticeable with what I carry.



LOL, yeah i am a small bag carrier and don't keep much in them... so for me? i notice weight.


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL, yeah i am a small bag carrier and don't keep much in them... so for me? i notice weight.



Absolutely!  I need to become a small bag carrier! There are so many cute small bags, easier on your arms and shoulder and neck,  and I really don't need all the stuff I carry, I just Think I may need it! Hard habit to get out of!


----------



## annpan23

Stopped by the newly opened outlet...There's no single delete and no clearance section...Guess they now call it the "70% off section"... Prices are fair enough...Saves me the trouble of crossing the border and driving 2.5 hours... 

The first set is for me, Peyton Bennett in Midnight  Blue and Pop Pouch in Gray Birch.

The second set is for my Mommy... She wanted a lightweight crossbody bag that is bigger than the Madison leather ones so I got her this File Bag and a "twin" Pop Pouch...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Absolutely!  I need to become a small bag carrier! There are so many cute small bags, easier on your arms and shoulder and neck,  and I really don't need all the stuff I carry, I just Think I may need it! Hard habit to get out of!



My arms/neck/shoulders cannot take the weight. So for me unless i want super pain, i have no choice, it's hard though because it does eliminate some styles i would like to carry.


----------



## CaliChic

annpan23 said:


> Stopped by the newly opened outlet...There's no single delete and no clearance section...Guess they now call it the "70% off section"... Prices are fair enough...Saves me the trouble of crossing the border and driving 2.5 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> The first set is for me, Peyton Bennett in Midnight  Blue and Pop Pouch in Gray Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> The second set is for my Mommy... She wanted a lightweight crossbody bag that is bigger than the Madison leather ones so I got her this File Bag and a "twin" Pop Pouch...




Nice! I was at a coach outlet yesterday too but i didnt see anything that i wanted so i just small things.


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> My arms/neck/shoulders cannot take the weight. So for me unless i want super pain, i have no choice, it's hard though because it does eliminate some styles i would like to carry.



Kind of like hair, you have curly and want it straight and vice versa! &#128522;


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> I own no feather fobs, TBH i barely own any fobs.. so from my standpoint when i looked the robot IRL yes, it's weighty.




When I first got it, I noticed the weight to it but it didn't bother me. Then I got another fob with the metal stars and clip. Now that one is even heavier! So I guess it's all relative.


----------



## whateve

CaliChic said:


> Nice! I was at a coach outlet yesterday too but i didnt see anything that i wanted so i just small things.
> View attachment 3066971


Cute! I love how the robot is standing up! Pretty pink color on the wristlet.


----------



## annpan23

CaliChic said:


> Nice! I was at a coach outlet yesterday too but i didnt see anything that i wanted so i just small things.
> View attachment 3066971



Thak you, CaliChic!  Your finds are really cute!


----------



## CaliChic

annpan23 said:


> Thak you, CaliChic!  Your finds are really cute!




Thank you!


----------



## whateve

pbnjam said:


> When I first got it, I noticed the weight to it but it didn't bother me. Then I got another fob with the metal stars and clip. Now that one is even heavier! So I guess it's all relative.


To me, it is only a problem if it pulls down the bag on one side, like the giant tassel on the dragonfly duffle. I only have one fob like that - this large brass one.


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> To me, it is only a problem if it pulls down the bag on one side, like the giant tassel on the dragonfly duffle. I only have one fob like that - this large brass one.



Wow that looks unique and so cool! Nice piece to have in your collection. I know what you mean abt the tassle. I walk a lot esp when the weather is good. I cannot have that tassel rocking back and forth!


----------



## suetheshopper

quinna said:


> New to me croc Crosby I got for a steal.


Love that!!! What percentage off, IV you don't mind?


----------



## quinna

suetheshopper said:


> Love that!!! What percentage off, IV you don't mind?



I got it pre-loved from an online consignor for $122.


----------



## suetheshopper

quinna said:


> I got it pre-loved from an online consignor for $122.


That IS a great price! Congratulations!!


----------



## quinna

suetheshopper said:


> That IS a great price! Congratulations!!



Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

annpan23 said:


> Stopped by the newly opened outlet...There's no single delete and no clearance section...Guess they now call it the "70% off section"... Prices are fair enough...Saves me the trouble of crossing the border and driving 2.5 hours...
> 
> The first set is for me, Peyton Bennett in Midnight  Blue and Pop Pouch in Gray Birch.
> 
> The second set is for my Mommy... She wanted a lightweight crossbody bag that is bigger than the Madison leather ones so I got her this File Bag and a "twin" Pop Pouch...



Nice choices~


----------



## gr8onteej

Stopped in at the Lord & Taylor's on my way home.
Picked up a few items.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Stopped in at the Lord & Taylor's on my way home.
> Picked up a few items.
> View attachment 3067215



Oh nice haul there~


----------



## CaliChic

whateve said:


> Cute! I love how the robot is standing up! Pretty pink color on the wristlet.




Thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Stopped in at the Lord & Taylor's on my way home.
> Picked up a few items.
> View attachment 3067215




Great items! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> When I first got it, I noticed the weight to it but it didn't bother me. Then I got another fob with the metal stars and clip. Now that one is even heavier! So I guess it's all relative.



Likely so, i try to avoid adding extra weight to my bags, i have enough trouble with some where i cannot use them due to pain. 



CaliChic said:


> Nice! I was at a coach outlet yesterday too but i didnt see anything that i wanted so i just small things.
> View attachment 3066971



Cute~ love the color of the wristlet. Twins on the robot foB!


----------



## CaliChic

HesitantShopper said:


> Likely so, i try to avoid adding extra weight to my bags, i have enough trouble with some where i cannot use them due to pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute~ love the color of the wristlet. Twins on the robot foB!




Thank you! That robot fob was my second one because the first one was not authentic  but it matches my studded preston


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh nice haul there~







Jaidybug said:


> Great items! Congrats!




Thanks.  Metallic bag is for my sister.


----------



## annpan23

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice choices~



Thank you, HesitantShopper!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Stopped in at the Lord & Taylor's on my way home.
> Picked up a few items.
> View attachment 3067215


Pretty goodies -- congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I had ordered a Slim Envelope Wallet with Pop-Up Pouch (in Apricot w/ coral pouch) from the recent Coach Sale and have been waiting and waiting to get it... Their status showed it as "Shipping from Store" even though I ordered directly from Coach online. And I was unable to track the order because of that. So I finally called today and they put me on hold for a long time to call the store and ask about it. Apparently, the store didn't have it in stock, so I'm not getting my wallet. 

Had I known it wasn't in stock (because it showed up as being 'In Stock' when I purchased it) I would have chosen another color. Now the sale is over and there's nothing left. I'm sooo sad.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Stopped in at the Lord & Taylor's on my way home.
> Picked up a few items.
> View attachment 3067215



Wowza GF


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Pretty goodies -- congrats and enjoy!



Thank you.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wowza GF




Thanks.


----------



## Hobbsy

She's a keeper!  Jumbo whiplash in surplus.


----------



## Hobbsy

Hobbsy said:


> She's a keeper!  Jumbo whiplash in surplus.



And a little closer.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

hobbsy said:


> she's a keeper!  Jumbo whiplash in surplus.


so gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## Hobbsy

LolaCalifornia said:


> so gorgeous. Wow.



She's a pretty bag. Thanks! Did you see on Coach.com today that this surplus color is out in some more bags too??!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Hobbsy said:


> She's a pretty bag. Thanks! Did you see on Coach.com today that this surplus color is out in some more bags too??!


No I haven't. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hobbsy

LolaCalifornia said:


> No I haven't. Thanks for the heads up!



Some cute new bags! Welcome!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> She's a keeper!  Jumbo whiplash in surplus.


So pretty!   Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!   Congrats!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Hobbsy said:


> Some cute new bags! Welcome!


Your photo makes it look much greener (and nicer) than on their website, by the way.


----------



## Hobbsy

LolaCalifornia said:


> Your photo makes it look much greener (and nicer) than on their website, by the way.



Thanks Lola!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> And a little closer.



Really nice! i got to see one in person today. I adore the color~ and the detailing is really nice too.


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! i got to see one in person today. I adore the color~ and the detailing is really nice too.



I really like the color too! I love me some greens (and reds and.....) &#9786; thanks~


----------



## whateve

CaliChic said:


> Thank you! That robot fob was my second one because the first one was not authentic  but it matches my studded preston


You got a fake robot?! Where? I wear mine on my mini studded Preston. It looks so cute!


----------



## CaliChic

whateve said:


> You got a fake robot?! Where? I wear mine on my mini studded Preston. It looks so cute!




On ebay lol!!!! I didnt kno any better then but yes i use it with my mini studded preston too!


----------



## letstalkbags

Hobbsy said:


> She's a keeper!  Jumbo whiplash in surplus.


Love it in this color. Congrats!



gr8onteej said:


> Stopped in at the Lord & Taylor's on my way home.
> Picked up a few items.
> View attachment 3067215


NICE ! Twins on the the crosstown,  mine is  the chalk color. Enjoy you goodies !


----------



## Hobbsy

letstalkbags said:


> Love it in this color. Congrats!
> 
> 
> NICE ! Twins on the the crosstown,  mine is  the chalk color. Enjoy you goodies !



I love the color too, thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> And a little closer.


Love! A beauty!


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Love! A beauty!



Thank you!!


----------



## Cyra

LolaCalifornia said:


> I had ordered a Slim Envelope Wallet with Pop-Up Pouch (in Apricot w/ coral pouch) from the recent Coach Sale and have been waiting and waiting to get it... Their status showed it as "Shipping from Store" even though I ordered directly from Coach online. And I was unable to track the order because of that. So I finally called today and they put me on hold for a long time to call the store and ask about it. Apparently, the store didn't have it in stock, so I'm not getting my wallet.
> 
> Had I known it wasn't in stock (because it showed up as being 'In Stock' when I purchased it) I would have chosen another color. Now the sale is over and there's nothing left. I'm sooo sad.



That is so unfair!  Sorry.


----------



## Cyra

CaliChic said:


> On ebay lol!!!! I didnt kno any better then but yes i use it with my mini studded preston too!
> View attachment 3068225



Very pretty!


----------



## CaliChic

Cyra said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## whateve

CaliChic said:


> On ebay lol!!!! I didnt kno any better then but yes i use it with my mini studded preston too!
> View attachment 3068225


Twins! The robot is perfect on this bag!

Can you post the name of the seller where you bought the fake robot? I'm concerned because I almost bought one on ebay. Other buyers should be warned.


----------



## CaliChic

whateve said:


> Twins! The robot is perfect on this bag!
> 
> Can you post the name of the seller where you bought the fake robot? I'm concerned because I almost bought one on ebay. Other buyers should be warned.




Sure the seller was 24hoursavings


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First Coach bag I've purchased in awhile, so I thought I'd share. Found this beauty half off at Dillards today. 
View attachment 3069240


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First Coach bag I've purchased in awhile, so I thought I'd share. Found this beauty half off at Dillards today.
> View attachment 3069240


That looks so sooooft!!! Nice!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First Coach bag I've purchased in awhile, so I thought I'd share. Found this beauty half off at Dillards today.
> View attachment 3069240



Great score...Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

I bought a car in May so haven't been buying much Coach lately, but couldn't resist this little guy at Macy's today for more than half off.


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First Coach bag I've purchased in awhile, so I thought I'd share. Found this beauty half off at Dillards today.
> View attachment 3069240


 Gorgeous tote! Congrats on a bargain!


Canderson22 said:


> I bought a car in May so haven't been buying much Coach lately, but couldn't resist this little guy at Macy's today for more than half off.
> 
> View attachment 3069974


 Very cute. I got this print in a cosmetic case just to have a little something in this print. Congrats on the new car!


----------



## carterazo

bunnycat said:


> Purchased a little something from Coach for the first time in a while. Love this bracelet in Pink Ruby! (Matches my dining room chairs...)
> 
> View attachment 3061749



Be still my beating heart! Do I detect a fellow lover of color??? Yes your bracelet is pretty,  but I'm loving that your dining room chairs are a hot pink and I see turquoise or teal not far from them.  Sooo pretty and bold. I love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First Coach bag I've purchased in awhile, so I thought I'd share. Found this beauty half off at Dillards today.
> View attachment 3069240



1/2 off~ awesome! 



Canderson22 said:


> I bought a car in May so haven't been buying much Coach lately, but couldn't resist this little guy at Macy's today for more than half off.
> 
> View attachment 3069974



what a fun pattern!


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> I bought a car in May so haven't been buying much Coach lately, but couldn't resist this little guy at Macy's today for more than half off.
> 
> View attachment 3069974


I really like this print!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> I bought a car in May so haven't been buying much Coach lately, but couldn't resist this little guy at Macy's today for more than half off.
> 
> View attachment 3069974


What a cutie!


----------



## gr8onteej

letstalkbags said:


> Love it in this color. Congrats!
> 
> 
> NICE ! Twins on the the crosstown,  mine is  the chalk color. Enjoy you goodies !




Thank you. The crosstown was a gift for my sister.


----------



## bunnycat

carterazo said:


> Be still my beating heart! Do I detect a fellow lover of color??? Yes your bracelet is pretty,  but I'm loving that your dining room chairs are a hot pink and I see turquoise or teal not far from them.  Sooo pretty and bold. I love it!



Thank you! Yes- the base color for the kitchen area is grey, so I had to blast in with some color. Lime green, hot pink and aqua....


----------



## tristaeliseh

Sucky photo but this secondhand/new to me Op Art crossbody bag found at Goodwill on the floor for $3.99! It had the hangtag AND strap attached, I was surprised.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tristaeliseh said:


> Sucky photo but this secondhand/new to me Op Art crossbody bag found at Goodwill on the floor for $3.99! It had the hangtag AND strap attached, I was surprised.



what a nice find especially at that price~


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> She's a keeper!  Jumbo whiplash in surplus.



I love this - I need to see it IRL - like now!


----------



## Humdebug

Hobbsy said:


> And a little closer.



Congrats!!! That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Cyra said:


> That is so unfair!  Sorry.




Thank you for caring. You're sweet. I was so upset, and today I dropped by the Coach Outlet and got that same wallet (in green) for LESS.


----------



## Cyra

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thank you for caring. You're sweet. I was so upset, and today I dropped by the Coach Outlet and got that same wallet (in green) for LESS.



I'm so happy you found one!!


----------



## quinna

Got this python soft Borough NWT for only $150 on ebay last week. I love that it's lined in purple leather.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Got this python soft Borough NWT for only $150 on ebay last week. I love that it's lined in purple leather.



Hawwwwt


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Got this python soft Borough NWT for only $150 on ebay last week. I love that it's lined in purple leather.


Oooo niiiice! LOVE that purple lining!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

quinna said:


> Got this python soft Borough NWT for only $150 on ebay last week. I love that it's lined in purple leather.


Beautiful borough!!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Cyra said:


> I'm so happy you found one!!



Thanks! I'm really happy, too. 

Here it is:


----------



## OllieO

quinna said:


> Got this python soft Borough NWT for only $150 on ebay last week. I love that it's lined in purple leather.




That's very pretty.  Great price too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thanks! I'm really happy, too.
> 
> Here it is:


Twins on wallet. I just got her last weekend. And i got the jade large hangtag case.  Love this color


----------



## HesitantShopper

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thanks! I'm really happy, too.
> 
> Here it is:



such a pretty color combination~


----------



## LolaCalifornia

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on wallet. I just got her last weekend. And i got the jade large hangtag case.  Love this color




How do you like them? The hang tag cases are so cute! I've been thinking about getting one but not sure if I'll use it...



HesitantShopper said:


> such a pretty color combination~



 Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LolaCalifornia said:


> How do you like them? The hang tag cases are so cute! I've been thinking about getting one but not sure if I'll use it...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Lovvvve lvvve this wallet. I use hang tags for  extra cards


----------



## eleanors36

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First Coach bag I've purchased in awhile, so I thought I'd share. Found this beauty half off at Dillards today.
> View attachment 3069240



Twins!  This is one of my favorite bags!  I looovvvee it.  



Canderson22 said:


> I bought a car in May so haven't been buying much Coach lately, but couldn't resist this little guy at Macy's today for more than half off.
> 
> View attachment 3069974


Such a pretty pattern!


----------



## eleanors36

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thanks! I'm really happy, too.
> 
> Here it is:



Such a great color!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Got this python soft Borough NWT for only $150 on ebay last week. I love that it's lined in purple leather.



Congrats - you really are the ebay queen!


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hawwwwt





BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo niiiice! LOVE that purple lining!!





LolaCalifornia said:


> Beautiful borough!!!!





OllieO said:


> That's very pretty.  Great price too!




Thanks everyone!


lurkernomore said:


> Congrats - you really are the ebay queen!



Haha I have to keep shopping so I can live up to my title.


----------



## lurkernomore

This is my birthday month, so I feel that any purchases I make don't really count. And I am actually saving hubby time because he hates to shop (unless it is music stuff).
So, I stopped by the outlet today and they got in some amazing FP accessories...and of course, I could not resist. I picked up a slim wallet and a bag that was not on my radar at all. it is the calico mixed Swagger clutch in blue. The strap can be used long or as a shoulder bag and it is much prettier in real life than on the website.


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> This is my birthday month, so I feel that any purchases I make don't really count. And I am actually saving hubby time because he hates to shop (unless it is music stuff).
> So, I stopped by the outlet today and they got in some amazing FP accessories...and of course, I could not resist. I picked up a slim wallet and a bag that was not on my radar at all. it is the calico mixed Swagger clutch in blue. The strap can be used long or as a shoulder bag and it is much prettier in real life than on the website.


Happy Birthday!  I am a July baby too and feel the same way about purchases this month don't count and saving DH time by buying my own BD gifts (LOL).   Love that calico blue pattern!  Would have liked a swagger 27 in that print but they didn't make it that size.   That green wallet is very pretty too.   Congrats and enjoy!  Celebrate your BD till August, ok?


----------



## suetheshopper

Hey, shopping buddy! My birthday month, too!! Happy Birthday!! I saw that blue clutch. Very pretty!


----------



## neonbright

Happy birthday ladies, this is my birthday month.  So this Eddie will be my last purchase of any name brand purse for awhile.


----------



## Iamminda

neonbright said:


> Happy birthday ladies, this is my birthday month.  So this Eddie will be my last purchase of any name brand purse for awhile.


Happy birthday!  Pretty!  Is that a Pink Ruby Edie?    I just ordered it and it should arrive next week.  

Yeah for July babies!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Another July baby here...it's actually my birthday today!! I didn't get any purses for my day, but I did get something really, really beautiful. ( it's red, sporty and goes vroom vroom!! ) 
Happy Birthday to all of us awesome July babies!!!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Another July baby here...it's actually my birthday today!! I didn't get any purses for my day, but I did get something really, really beautiful. ( it's red, sporty and goes vroom vroom!! )
> Happy Birthday to all of us awesome July babies!!!


Happy Birthday!   How exciting you got a red vroom vroom -- congrats!   May I suggest using a red Coach purse when driving your red vroom vroom?   Perhaps in an action shot?  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Mariquel

:





lurkernomore said:


> This is my birthday month, so I feel that any purchases I make don't really count. And I am actually saving hubby time because he hates to shop (unless it is music stuff).
> So, I stopped by the outlet today and they got in some amazing FP accessories...and of course, I could not resist. I picked up a slim wallet and a bag that was not on my radar at all. it is the calico mixed Swagger clutch in blue. The strap can be used long or as a shoulder bag and it is much prettier in real life than on the website.





Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday!  I am a July baby too and feel the same way about purchases this month don't count and saving DH time by buying my own BD gifts (LOL).   Love that calico blue pattern!  Would have liked a swagger 27 in that print but they didn't make it that size.   That green wallet is very pretty too.   Congrats and enjoy!  Celebrate your BD till August, ok?





suetheshopper said:


> Hey, shopping buddy! My birthday month, too!! Happy Birthday!! I saw that blue clutch. Very pretty!





neonbright said:


> Happy birthday ladies, this is my birthday month.  So this Eddie will be my last purchase of any name brand purse for awhile.





iNeedCoffee said:


> Another July baby here...it's actually my birthday today!! I didn't get any purses for my day, but I did get something really, really beautiful. ( it's red, sporty and goes vroom vroom!! )
> Happy Birthday to all of us awesome July babies!!!



Happy birthday to all you July babies!  artyhat:  There are 5 July birthdays here in the office, so we celebrate with food just about every week.

Enjoy your birthday goodies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> This is my birthday month, so I feel that any purchases I make don't really count. And I am actually saving hubby time because he hates to shop (unless it is music stuff).
> So, I stopped by the outlet today and they got in some amazing FP accessories...and of course, I could not resist. I picked up a slim wallet and a bag that was not on my radar at all. it is the calico mixed Swagger clutch in blue. The strap can be used long or as a shoulder bag and it is much prettier in real life than on the website.



So nice! birthday month?! okay i messed up i should have done this... i only got a day lol



neonbright said:


> Happy birthday ladies, this is my birthday month.  So this Eddie will be my last purchase of any name brand purse for awhile.



Pretty color.


----------



## neonbright

Iamminda said:


> Happy birthday!  Pretty!  Is that a Pink Ruby Edie?    I just ordered it and it should arrive next week.
> 
> Yeah for July babies!



Yes it is the Pink Ruby Edie, I can't wait to carry it.


----------



## neonbright

Iamminda said:


> Happy birthday!  Pretty!  Is that a Pink Ruby Edie?    I just ordered it and it should arrive next week.
> 
> Yeah for July babies!





HesitantShopper said:


> So nice! birthday month?! okay i messed up i should have done this... i only got a day lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty color.



Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> This is my birthday month, so I feel that any purchases I make don't really count. And I am actually saving hubby time because he hates to shop (unless it is music stuff).
> So, I stopped by the outlet today and they got in some amazing FP accessories...and of course, I could not resist. I picked up a slim wallet and a bag that was not on my radar at all. it is the calico mixed Swagger clutch in blue. The strap can be used long or as a shoulder bag and it is much prettier in real life than on the website.


Happppy bday woman. Hubby bday is Sat &#128525;. Love ya goodies


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday!  I am a July baby too and feel the same way about purchases this month don't count and saving DH time by buying my own BD gifts (LOL).   Love that calico blue pattern!  Would have liked a swagger 27 in that print but they didn't make it that size.   That green wallet is very pretty too.   Congrats and enjoy!  Celebrate your BD till August, ok?



Thanks, and I will! One year I was at Fenway Park on the 31st (my bday) and the game went into extra innings and didn't finish until August - I think that was my longest stretch of my "month" celebration.
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Hey, shopping buddy! My birthday month, too!! Happy Birthday!! I saw that blue clutch. Very pretty!



Did you get anything? I thought the selection was the best EVAH!
And Happy Birthday to you, tooartyhat:artyhat: - we need to meet up soon.


----------



## lurkernomore

neonbright said:


> Happy birthday ladies, this is my birthday month.  So this Eddie will be my last purchase of any name brand purse for awhile.



Gorgeous! July keeps getting better and better. Happy Coach Birthday


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> So nice! birthday month?! okay i messed up i should have done this... i only got a day lol
> 
> You deserve a birthday month! I am going to give you a party!
> artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Happppy bday woman. Hubby bday is Sat &#128525;. Love ya goodies



Thanks GF! Tell hubby Happy Birthday, and make you sure you treat yourself to something nice, ummm, I mean treat him


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Another July baby here...it's actually my birthday today!! I didn't get any purses for my day, but I did get something really, really beautiful. ( it's red, sporty and goes vroom vroom!! )
> Happy Birthday to all of us awesome July babies!!!




Congrats! Pics? You could always put a Coach bag on the seat.....
we need some car emoticons


----------



## Iamminda

Here is the chalk cross body pouch that I ordered from L&T last week.  It is not an everyday bag but I needed a very small bag to carry my essentials.  I recently needed a bag this size but didn't have one so had to borrow a Target bag from dd--won't have to do that anymore 




There are 2 zip compartments -- one for my phone and the other for my essentials.  Also a credit card slot and a slip pocket.  




Hope you don't mind the details.  I don't remember seeing a reveal of this pouch.  Ok, happy Wednesday night -- don't miss Sharknado 3 tonight!


----------



## Caspin22

Yes I'm on a ban but no, I can't resist a good eBay deal. This is the fraternal twin to my beloved black waxed leather Poppy Glam tote, this one in Camellia Pink, with the matching wallet/wristlet.


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Here is the chalk cross body pouch that I ordered from L&T last week.  It is not an everyday bag but I needed a very small bag to carry my essentials.  I recently needed a bag this size but didn't have one so had to borrow a Target bag from dd--won't have to do that anymore
> 
> View attachment 3073306
> 
> 
> There are 2 zip compartments -- one for my phone and the other for my essentials.  Also a credit card slot and a slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3073307
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind the details.  I don't remember seeing a reveal of this pouch.  Ok, happy Wednesday night -- don't miss Sharknado 3 tonight!



so cute! I saw the green and yellow colors at the outlet today and this bag holds way more than you think. I was surprised when it fit my huge Droid phone - enjoy!


----------



## paula3boys

Canderson22 said:


> Yes I'm on a ban but no, I can't resist a good eBay deal. This is the fraternal twin to my beloved black waxed leather Poppy Glam tote, this one in Camellia Pink, with the matching wallet/wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3073338




Pretty set!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Did you get anything? I thought the selection was the best EVAH!
> And Happy Birthday to you, tooartyhat:artyhat: - we need to meet up soon.



Thanks GF!! I saw the blue clutch last Friday. Haven't been this week. I'll have to swing by tomorrow. Anything else interesting,?


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> so cute! I saw the green and yellow colors at the outlet today and this bag holds way more than you think. I was surprised when it fit my huge Droid phone - enjoy!


Thanks!   I can't believe the outlets have deletes again -- maybe time for a visit ; )


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Iamminda said:


> Here is the chalk cross body pouch that I ordered from L&T last week.  It is not an everyday bag but I needed a very small bag to carry my essentials.  I recently needed a bag this size but didn't have one so had to borrow a Target bag from dd--won't have to do that anymore
> 
> View attachment 3073306
> 
> 
> There are 2 zip compartments -- one for my phone and the other for my essentials.  Also a credit card slot and a slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3073307
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind the details.  I don't remember seeing a reveal of this pouch.  Ok, happy Wednesday night -- don't miss Sharknado 3 tonight!




Oooh! I've been wanting one of these. Love it! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Here is the chalk cross body pouch that I ordered from L&T last week.  It is not an everyday bag but I needed a very small bag to carry my essentials.  I recently needed a bag this size but didn't have one so had to borrow a Target bag from dd--won't have to do that anymore
> 
> View attachment 3073306
> 
> 
> There are 2 zip compartments -- one for my phone and the other for my essentials.  Also a credit card slot and a slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3073307
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind the details.  I don't remember seeing a reveal of this pouch.  Ok, happy Wednesday night -- don't miss Sharknado 3 tonight!



Very nice!


----------



## eleanors36

neonbright said:


> Happy birthday ladies, this is my birthday month.  So this Eddie will be my last purchase of any name brand purse for awhile.




Lovely and happy birthday to everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Oooh! I've been wanting one of these. Love it! [emoji7][emoji7]





eleanors36 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> Yes I'm on a ban but no, I can't resist a good eBay deal. This is the fraternal twin to my beloved black waxed leather Poppy Glam tote, this one in Camellia Pink, with the matching wallet/wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3073338



Oh that's gorgeous! I love that color.  I always have. Congrats!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely and happy birthday to everyone!




Yay for July and August bdays! Happy birthday Ladies! Mine is the 27th of August and DH's was last week.[emoji2]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Yes I'm on a ban but no, I can't resist a good eBay deal. This is the fraternal twin to my beloved black waxed leather Poppy Glam tote, this one in Camellia Pink, with the matching wallet/wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3073338



Nice find!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Here is the chalk cross body pouch that I ordered from L&T last week.  It is not an everyday bag but I needed a very small bag to carry my essentials.  I recently needed a bag this size but didn't have one so had to borrow a Target bag from dd--won't have to do that anymore
> 
> View attachment 3073306
> 
> 
> There are 2 zip compartments -- one for my phone and the other for my essentials.  Also a credit card slot and a slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3073307
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind the details.  I don't remember seeing a reveal of this pouch.  Ok, happy Wednesday night -- don't miss Sharknado 3 tonight!



Really cute! i am considering one myself, i saw a black oh about a week & a half ago on a lady looked really practical for times you needed only essentials.


----------



## lurkernomore

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Yay for July and August bdays! Happy birthday Ladies! Mine is the 27th of August and DH's was last week.[emoji2]




hehehehe...maybe we should just turn this into a summer extravaganza!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> Yes I'm on a ban but no, I can't resist a good eBay deal. This is the fraternal twin to my beloved black waxed leather Poppy Glam tote, this one in Camellia Pink, with the matching wallet/wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3073338



great color, and I love the distressed look of the leather


----------



## LolaCalifornia

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvve lvvve this wallet. I use hang tags for  extra cards


Great idea on the hang tag!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Really cute! i am considering one myself, i saw a black oh about a week & a half ago on a lady looked really practical for times you needed only essentials.


Thanks!   I couldn't decide which color to get but decided on a neutral.  Hope you get the black one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> so cute! I saw the green and yellow colors at the outlet today and this bag holds way more than you think. I was surprised when it fit my huge Droid phone - enjoy!



Oh they have them at the outlets! do you recall how much?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!   I couldn't decide which color to get but decided on a neutral.  Hope you get the black one.



seems like a great color! I actually wouldn't mind a green a bit non neutral BUT it's such a small bag, i could bury under my winter coat lol


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh they have them at the outlets! do you recall how much?



no sorry I am not sure if it would be considered an accessory or a purse) - and the new pricing has me a bit confused. Bags were supposed to be 50% and accessories 60%. My clutch was 50%, and my slim wallet had a tag of $150, but it rang up for $50....so I really have no idea what they are doing....

But to enable, it is adorable, and I was really surprised it fit my HTC Droid...I think you need one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> no sorry I am not sure if it would be considered an accessory or a purse) - and the new pricing has me a bit confused. Bags were supposed to be 50% and accessories 60%. My clutch was 50%, and my slim wallet had a tag of $150, but it rang up for $50....so I really have no idea what they are doing....
> 
> But to enable, it is adorable, and I was really surprised it fit my HTC Droid...I think you need one!



That's okay i will try to get my dh to make a pit stop at the outlet mall tomorrow so i can peak.


----------



## Hollie91999

Salmon Woven Leather Carrie!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Hollie91999 said:


> Salmon Woven Leather Carrie!!!!


that is pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## lurkernomore

Hollie91999 said:


> Salmon Woven Leather Carrie!!!!



so pretty! It is the perfect bag, color, hardware combo!


----------



## Nymeria1

Hollie91999 said:


> Salmon Woven Leather Carrie!!!!



This is a beautiful bag;  love this color!!


----------



## neonbright

Hollie91999 said:


> Salmon Woven Leather Carrie!!!!


You make me want to off my no buy,to get that purse.


----------



## lovemydoggies

I keep looking at that little two-zipper crossbody - it is so cute, but just too small for how I wanted to use it. I'd like to use it to hold the few things I'd need when traveling - drop it in my carry-on bag and not need a purse or wallet.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I have been doing A LOT of closet clearing these past few months and today I went to the Macy's closest to me to return a Kipling bag I never used. I also know that this Macy's does not carry Coach and is very limited on other brands like Dooneys and Michael Kors. I was trying to seek out the employee working the department to do my return and passed by the Clearance section. I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out. The girl I eventually found was a floater and was frustrated because the Rhyder had no price tag and they weren't in their database anymore. Great. She looked for something that was the same and came back and said if I was going to use my Macy's card the difference between my return and that bag was $27. Ring it up!!! Here is the black regular leather with the gunmetal hardware!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I have been doing A LOT of closet clearing these past few months and today I went to the Macy's closest to me to return a Kipling bag I never used. I also know that this Macy's does not carry Coach and is very limited on other brands like Dooneys and Michael Kors. I was trying to seek out the employee working the department to do my return and passed by the Clearance section. I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out. The girl I eventually found was a floater and was frustrated because the Rhyder had no price tag and they weren't in their database anymore. Great. She looked for something that was the same and came back and said if I was going to use my Macy's card the difference between my return and that bag was $27. Ring it up!!! Here is the black regular leather with the gunmetal hardware!!!



Whoa! Nice fall!!  Love the bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

lovemydoggies said:


> I keep looking at that little two-zipper crossbody - it is so cute, but just too small for how I wanted to use it. I'd like to use it to hold the few things I'd need when traveling - drop it in my carry-on bag and not need a purse or wallet.




Have you seen it IRL? It holds more than you think...


----------



## lurkernomore

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I have been doing A LOT of closet clearing these past few months and today I went to the Macy's closest to me to return a Kipling bag I never used. I also know that this Macy's does not carry Coach and is very limited on other brands like Dooneys and Michael Kors. I was trying to seek out the employee working the department to do my return and passed by the Clearance section. I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out. The girl I eventually found was a floater and was frustrated because the Rhyder had no price tag and they weren't in their database anymore. Great. She looked for something that was the same and came back and said if I was going to use my Macy's card the difference between my return and that bag was $27. Ring it up!!! Here is the black regular leather with the gunmetal hardware!!!



Wow! I am assuming you are okay....but, this was definitely fate - enjoy!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

lurkernomore said:


> Wow! I am assuming you are okay....but, this was definitely fate - enjoy!


Lol, ya I'm ok. The find was worth the fall!!


----------



## Caspin22

I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each. 

The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season. 













Next to lacquer blue:


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218



I HAVE TO HAVE THIS!!!! It is so beautiful!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

What is the price on this?  Last week phoebes were 40% at my outlet.


----------



## Caspin22

Harley77 said:


> I HAVE TO HAVE THIS!!!! It is so beautiful!!




Yes you need it!  If someone put this in my hands and told me it was a boutique bag, I wouldn't doubt it for a second. The quality is awesome. Would never guess it's MFF.


----------



## Caspin22

harley77 said:


> what is the price on this?  Last week phoebes were 40% at my outlet.




$199


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Canderson22 said:


> $199



Which would you pick: purple iris borough or this phoebe? I have 14 days left to decide on my borough. I love the design of the boroughs but the saffiano leather isn't great on it. It came from FOS with 1 corner already showing wear. I already have purple iris mini Brooklyn and UV candace.


----------



## Caspin22

Harley77 said:


> Which would you pick: purple iris borough or this phoebe? I have 14 days left to decide on my borough. I love the design of the boroughs but the saffiano leather isn't great on it. It came from FOS with 1 corner already showing wear. I already have purple iris mini Brooklyn and UV candace.




I'm a shoulder bag gal and I hate saffiano, so no question for me that I would pick Phoebe.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I have been doing A LOT of closet clearing these past few months and today I went to the Macy's closest to me to return a Kipling bag I never used. I also know that this Macy's does not carry Coach and is very limited on other brands like Dooneys and Michael Kors. I was trying to seek out the employee working the department to do my return and passed by the Clearance section. I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out. The girl I eventually found was a floater and was frustrated because the Rhyder had no price tag and they weren't in their database anymore. Great. She looked for something that was the same and came back and said if I was going to use my Macy's card the difference between my return and that bag was $27. Ring it up!!! Here is the black regular leather with the gunmetal hardware!!!


Wow NICE! Awesome deal!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218


Oooo LOVE that purple!!! Pretty pretty!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Canderson22 said:


> I'm a shoulder bag gal and I hate saffiano, so no question for me that I would pick Phoebe.



I'm not a fan of saffiano either but have a few that serve their purpose. I love thick squishy leather. Were there any other pieces in purple iris at the outlet? Purple Iris is my absolute favorite color coach has done but I haven't cut the tags if my borough for 45 days, I guess that should tell me something.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I have been doing A LOT of closet clearing these past few months and today I went to the Macy's closest to me to return a Kipling bag I never used. I also know that this Macy's does not carry Coach and is very limited on other brands like Dooneys and Michael Kors. I was trying to seek out the employee working the department to do my return and passed by the Clearance section. I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out. The girl I eventually found was a floater and was frustrated because the Rhyder had no price tag and they weren't in their database anymore. Great. She looked for something that was the same and came back and said if I was going to use my Macy's card the difference between my return and that bag was $27. Ring it up!!! Here is the black regular leather with the gunmetal hardware!!!



wow, Glad you were okay but seriously talk about being meant to be!! congrats!



lurkernomore said:


> Have you seen it IRL? It holds more than you think...



I agree, i looked at them today. I may still go back and get a green one, they are also doing MFF in black and i guess? blush(pale pink?) The green and yellow are deletes.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218



That is really gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I have been doing A LOT of closet clearing these past few months and today I went to the Macy's closest to me to return a Kipling bag I never used. I also know that this Macy's does not carry Coach and is very limited on other brands like Dooneys and Michael Kors. I was trying to seek out the employee working the department to do my return and passed by the Clearance section. I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out. The girl I eventually found was a floater and was frustrated because the Rhyder had no price tag and they weren't in their database anymore. Great. She looked for something that was the same and came back and said if I was going to use my Macy's card the difference between my return and that bag was $27. Ring it up!!! Here is the black regular leather with the gunmetal hardware!!!



what a lucky find!  congrats!



Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218



That purple is so pretty!


----------



## Caspin22

Harley77 said:


> I'm not a fan of saffiano either but have a few that serve their purpose. I love thick squishy leather. Were there any other pieces in purple iris at the outlet? Purple Iris is my absolute favorite color coach has done but I haven't cut the tags if my borough for 45 days, I guess that should tell me something.



Yeah...they had Kelsey in this color (didn't look close enough to see if it was small or large, and what color hardware it had), and they also had a slouchy single-handle hobo similar to the Scout, in this color also with silver hardware.


----------



## whateve

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I have been doing A LOT of closet clearing these past few months and today I went to the Macy's closest to me to return a Kipling bag I never used. I also know that this Macy's does not carry Coach and is very limited on other brands like Dooneys and Michael Kors. I was trying to seek out the employee working the department to do my return and passed by the Clearance section. I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out. The girl I eventually found was a floater and was frustrated because the Rhyder had no price tag and they weren't in their database anymore. Great. She looked for something that was the same and came back and said if I was going to use my Macy's card the difference between my return and that bag was $27. Ring it up!!! Here is the black regular leather with the gunmetal hardware!!!


What a lucky fall! My falls are never that nice!  Congratulations! It was waiting for your to find it after Coach cancelled on you.


Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218


So pretty! I'm so tempted! I bet it will be on FOS and I won't even have to leave home to break my ban.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Canderson22 said:


> Yeah...they had Kelsey in this color (didn't look close enough to see if it was small or large, and what color hardware it had), and they also had a slouchy single-handle hobo similar to the Scout, in this color also with silver hardware.



Thank you for the info! I see a small kelsey in purple iris on ebay. Do you think the hobo you saw would hold the same amount as phoebe?


----------



## stardustgirl

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out.



No one is ever going to convince me that Purse Fairies don't exist. This is a perfect example. Some tiny little sprite tripped you and hooked you up with your coveted bag.  Way to go on that find!!!



Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.



I love, love, love that purple.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love this!! Is it the same size as the other mff phoebes? I'm hoping it's a little larger, closer to the large phoebe?!?




Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218



Pretty colors! I admit i didn't even look at them today, i was to busy nosing about for SAS cast offs lol


----------



## daisyorange

stardustgirl said:


> No one is ever going to convince me that Purse Fairies don't exist. This is a perfect example. Some tiny little sprite tripped you and hooked you up with your coveted bag.  Way to go on that find!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love, love that purple.


Stardustgirl, Ah, you nailed it. That's it, the purse fairies do exists. I think these fairies come in the form of  co-tpfers who take the time to find great deals on bags that others are interested in. Today, one such fairy helped me get my HG bag at a smashing discount!


----------



## sb2

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218



That is pretty!  Does the hardware have weight to it like real metal or the plasticy?  It doesn't say IM on the tag so that's a good sign.


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> Yes you need it!  If someone put this in my hands and told me it was a boutique bag, I wouldn't doubt it for a second. The quality is awesome. Would never guess it's MFF.


I agree, good leather and it is a beautiful purple 
 Looked at them at outlet earlier along with the cross grain *MFF borough bags* which also caught my eye. The outlets are putting out some nice looking bags imo.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

stardustgirl said:


> No one is ever going to convince me that Purse Fairies don't exist. This is a perfect example. Some tiny little sprite tripped you and hooked you up with your coveted bag.  Way to go on that find!!!.


I am going on a quest to find the perfect little fairy or the like charm and put it on my bag. Always a reminder of that little twist of fate.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I am going on a quest to find the perfect little fairy or the like charm and put it on my bag. Always a reminder of that little twist of fate.



Great idea!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218


Love love love love this. Love everything about it. Color, hardware, leather. Just love. Congrats!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I am going on a quest to find the perfect little fairy or the like charm and put it on my bag. Always a reminder of that little twist of fate.



That is a great idea! &#128522;


----------



## daisyorange

fieldsinspring said:


> Love this!! Is it the same size as the other mff phoebes? I'm hoping it's a little larger, closer to the large phoebe?!?


Funny.. I saw someone carrying it in Greg Birch and was wondering it was a fake. Now i know that it is our favorite phoebe's improved version. The chains on the handles look gorgeous. I heard complaints that the older straps snapped out when the bag got heavy. Nothing like that happened to mine but i like this version so much better. Congrats !!! Is it only a MFF? Is'nt $395 too pricey for a MFF?


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I had a little scare with my new Rhyder last night! I took her to see Jim Gaffigan at the Santa Barbara Bowl. I was up at the top level getting a gorgeous photo and get some wine and when I sat down I noticed my hang tags were gone! I know it is a trivial thing, but to me they are part of the bag. It kind of nagged at the back of my mind all night and I kept thinking "Well, if they fell on the ground with all these people around they are gone!" Luckily, they had fallen off in the car and were awaiting me on the floormat when I got back. Purse fairy strikes again, lol! Here is the photo I got though:


----------



## whateve

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I had a little scare with my new Rhyder last night! I took her to see Jim Gaffigan at the Santa Barbara Bowl. I was up at the top level getting a gorgeous photo and get some wine and when I sat down I noticed my hang tags were gone! I know it is a trivial thing, but to me they are part of the bag. It kind of nagged at the back of my mind all night and I kept thinking "Well, if they fell on the ground with all these people around they are gone!" Luckily, they had fallen off in the car and were awaiting me on the floormat when I got back. Purse fairy strikes again, lol! Here is the photo I got though:


Wow, your luck continues! These things come in threes, so maybe now is the time to buy a lottery ticket! You should probably crimp the chain so they won't fall off again.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I had a little scare with my new Rhyder last night! I took her to see Jim Gaffigan at the Santa Barbara Bowl. I was up at the top level getting a gorgeous photo and get some wine and when I sat down I noticed my hang tags were gone! I know it is a trivial thing, but to me they are part of the bag. It kind of nagged at the back of my mind all night and I kept thinking "Well, if they fell on the ground with all these people around they are gone!" Luckily, they had fallen off in the car and were awaiting me on the floormat when I got back. Purse fairy strikes again, lol! Here is the photo I got though:



Great picture! glad you found your hangtags! i would have tossed a fit myself lol


----------



## CatePNW

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218



That's pretty, I love the additin of the chain rings on the strap. Can you tell me if the overall strap drop is a bit longer with the new design?  I love Phoebe, but she didn't fit on my shoulder well, perhaps this new strap would work better.


----------



## Caspin22

daisyorange said:


> Funny.. I saw someone carrying it in Greg Birch and was wondering it was a fake. Now i know that it is our favorite phoebe's improved version. The chains on the handles look gorgeous. I heard complaints that the older straps snapped out when the bag got heavy. Nothing like that happened to mine but i like this version so much better. Congrats !!! Is it only a MFF? Is'nt $395 too pricey for a MFF?




It is MFF. Remember that MFF always sells for at least half off the price on the tag. Mine was $199.


----------



## Caspin22

fieldsinspring said:


> Love this!! Is it the same size as the other mff phoebes? I'm hoping it's a little larger, closer to the large phoebe?!?




I don't have any large (regular) Phoebes anymore to compare, but I would say this is very similar in size to the small, which is the only size they've made in a while. 



sb2 said:


> That is pretty!  Does the hardware have weight to it like real metal or the plasticy?  It doesn't say IM on the tag so that's a good sign.




The hardware is jingly and doesn't feel cheap or lightweight at all.


----------



## daisyorange

Canderson22 said:


> It is MFF. Remember that MFF always sells for at least half off the price on the tag. Mine was $199.


It's nice that it always at least 50% off. Wow! I'd be thrilled with such deals. We don't have an outlet store nearby and that could be a good thing as i don't usually have the determination to resist. I wish I had a magic wand to convert my phoebes to the new style  Enjoy your bag. I especially like it that it jingles. How cute.


----------



## thedseer

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218



I love the color!


----------



## Mariquel

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I had a little scare with my new Rhyder last night! I took her to see Jim Gaffigan at the Santa Barbara Bowl. I was up at the top level getting a gorgeous photo and get some wine and when I sat down I noticed my hang tags were gone! I know it is a trivial thing, but to me they are part of the bag. It kind of nagged at the back of my mind all night and I kept thinking "Well, if they fell on the ground with all these people around they are gone!" Luckily, they had fallen off in the car and were awaiting me on the floormat when I got back. Purse fairy strikes again, lol! Here is the photo I got though:



Ah, Santa Barbara.......one of my favorite spots!  Glad your purse fairy helped you out again!


----------



## Caspin22

daisyorange said:


> It's nice that it always at least 50% off. Wow! I'd be thrilled with such deals. We don't have an outlet store nearby and that could be a good thing as i don't usually have the determination to resist. I wish I had a magic wand to convert my phoebes to the new style  Enjoy your bag. I especially like it that it jingles. How cute.



It's not so much that it's a special deal.  The way the Coach outlets price their MFF bags is that the price on the tag is never, ever sold.  It's always at least 50% off to give the appearance of a deal.  So whenever you're looking at a MFF bag, always keep in mind that the price was never more than half of the price on the tag.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> It's not so much that it's a special deal.  The way the Coach outlets price their MFF bags is that the price on the tag is never, ever sold.  It's always at least 50% off to give the appearance of a deal.  So whenever you're looking at a MFF bag, always keep in mind that the price was never more than half of the price on the tag.



True, and especially keep this in mind when people in Facebook groups are selling MFF bags. It irks me when sellers say they payed the full retail prices ( price tag price ) for outlets bags when we all know they didn't.


----------



## lcaddict

I just got the Prairie Satchel. I like it for its crossbody function and it's not heavy. But the straps are not detachable so I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## whateve

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3081403
> 
> 
> I just got the Prairie Satchel. I like it for its crossbody function and it's not heavy. But the straps are not detachable so I'm having second thoughts.


If you are always going to be using the long strap, then it shouldn't be a problem. I have a bag that has the strap attached on one side. It really annoys me. I've wracked my brain trying to figure out a solution, but I just put up with it. The long strap hangs down when I'm not using it. It helps to pull down the ears, giving it a more interesting shape.

If it really bothers you, you could consider Kelsey, except it doesn't have an outside pocket.


----------



## Caspin22

Today I picked up two small wristlets at the Dillard's cardholder sale, and a black cherry legacy wristlet came from eBay (I'm determined to collect all the colors in that legacy wristlet!). A good day!


----------



## thebaglady2015

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3081403
> 
> 
> I just got the Prairie Satchel. I like it for its crossbody function and it's not heavy. But the straps are not detachable so I'm having second thoughts.


Just get a couple of round gate snaps and replace those rings.  U can get them right on eBay.  Simple solution.  my hubby takes the permanent rings right off with his bolt cutters and it costs me about $6 to make that strap removable.  You can then use it with any bag.  I lengthen bags and make them wearable all kinds of different ways with my collection of snaps.  I'm tall so adding an extra ring is sometimes needed.

Here's an example of what I mean

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Round-Push-...Domain_3&var=480303288811&hash=item2a350c976c


----------



## HesitantShopper

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3081403
> 
> 
> I just got the Prairie Satchel. I like it for its crossbody function and it's not heavy. But the straps are not detachable so I'm having second thoughts.




Cute bag! but i understand the concern, if you feel you won't use the long strap i would consider a different style. 



Canderson22 said:


> Today I picked up two small wristlets at the Dillard's cardholder sale, and a black cherry legacy wristlet came from eBay (I'm determined to collect all the colors in that legacy wristlet!). A good day!
> 
> View attachment 3081548



Nice finds! love the legacy.


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> Today I picked up two small wristlets at the Dillard's cardholder sale, and a black cherry legacy wristlet came from eBay (I'm determined to collect all the colors in that legacy wristlet!). A good day!
> 
> View attachment 3081548


Pretty!


----------



## aubergined

Canderson22 said:


> Today I picked up two small wristlets at the Dillard's cardholder sale, and a black cherry legacy wristlet came from eBay (I'm determined to collect all the colors in that legacy wristlet!). A good day!
> 
> View attachment 3081548




Congrats on your find! Especially the black cherry wristlet! is see we share a mission! I think I am missing the black cherry, blush (international release) and magenta. I recently saw s colorblock sand/blush that I had never seen before, but saw it after it was solo.


----------



## Poncho

My Dillard's haul for DD's, family n friends. 

All items were 50% (inc the MK) with additional 40% off for cardholders today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Poncho said:


> My Dillard's haul for DD's, family n friends.
> 
> All items were 50% (inc the MK) with additional 40% off for cardholders today.


Oh my GOSH WOW!!!!  That looks like a whole lot of lovely fun there!! I bet you got some awesome prices!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Poncho said:


> My Dillard's haul for DD's, family n friends.
> 
> All items were 50% (inc the MK) with additional 40% off for cardholders today.


 
Great haul...I am calling round today to see what they have left  We dont have a Dillards


----------



## HesitantShopper

Poncho said:


> My Dillard's haul for DD's, family n friends.
> 
> All items were 50% (inc the MK) with additional 40% off for cardholders today.



Wow! that is quite the haul! congrats!


----------



## scoutmhen

Here are my latest purchases: Edie 31 in violet and silver and double zip phone wallet in black antique nickel and gunmetal. Love the Edie 31 so much! I also have a large embossed in saddle which is my go to bag along with my old Madison Maggie. They've got some competition now!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

scoutmhen said:


> Here are my latest purchases: Edie 31 in violet and silver and double zip phone wallet in black antique nickel and gunmetal. Love the Edie 31 so much! I also have a large embossed in saddle which is my go to bag along with my old Madison Maggie. They've got some competition now!



Gorgeous!! What type of leather is on the edie?


----------



## tonij2000

Poncho said:


> My Dillard's haul for DD's, family n friends.
> 
> All items were 50% (inc the MK) with additional 40% off for cardholders today.



What a haul!


----------



## lurkernomore

Poncho said:


> My Dillard's haul for DD's, family n friends.
> 
> All items were 50% (inc the MK) with additional 40% off for cardholders today.



Now that is the way to shop!


----------



## lurkernomore

scoutmhen said:


> Here are my latest purchases: Edie 31 in violet and silver and double zip phone wallet in black antique nickel and gunmetal. Love the Edie 31 so much! I also have a large embossed in saddle which is my go to bag along with my old Madison Maggie. They've got some competition now!



very pretty! I have a black and a gray Maggie - I love the hangtags


----------



## scoutmhen

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! What type of leather is on the edie?




Thanks! It is the pebbled leather.


----------



## scoutmhen

lurkernomore said:


> very pretty! I have a black and a gray Maggie - I love the hangtags




I hear ya! It is probably my all time fave!


----------



## whateve

thebaglady2015 said:


> Just get a couple of round gate snaps and replace those rings.  U can get them right on eBay.  Simple solution.  my hubby takes the permanent rings right off with his bolt cutters and it costs me about $6 to make that strap removable.  You can then use it with any bag.  I lengthen bags and make them wearable all kinds of different ways with my collection of snaps.  I'm tall so adding an extra ring is sometimes needed.
> 
> Here's an example of what I mean
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Round-Push-...Domain_3&var=480303288811&hash=item2a350c976c


What a wonderful idea! Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Poncho said:


> My Dillard's haul for DD's, family n friends.
> 
> All items were 50% (inc the MK) with additional 40% off for cardholders today.


Amazing haul!


----------



## whateve

scoutmhen said:


> Here are my latest purchases: Edie 31 in violet and silver and double zip phone wallet in black antique nickel and gunmetal. Love the Edie 31 so much! I also have a large embossed in saddle which is my go to bag along with my old Madison Maggie. They've got some competition now!


I love this color! Is it close to Legacy marine?


----------



## thebaglady2015

whateve said:


> What a wonderful idea! Thank you!


You are most welcome. I convert most bags to the size/length I need them to be. I buy the short shoulder strap bags and make them into really nice crossbody bags often.  Nice old bleecker bags now crossbody one.  I have a whole drawer full of "hardware" to convert them for evening, weekend, long straps, added rings to Mia's, all kinds of things.  Good luck.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

scoutmhen said:


> Thanks! It is the pebbled leather.



Is this 36468? Both coach and Macy's have this on their site under 36468 but coach lists it as pebbled leather and Macy's has it as crossgrain.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Mini reveal of the clutch wallet on chain in rose gold cross grain leather. I'm still obsessed with cute, small crossbodies...so got this little beauty at the latest 20/20 sale at Macy's. I love her multiple sections! My phone will fit in the back- most section.


----------



## whateve

thebaglady2015 said:


> You are most welcome. I convert most bags to the size/length I need them to be. I buy the short shoulder strap bags and make them into really nice crossbody bags often.  Nice old bleecker bags now crossbody one.  I have a whole drawer full of "hardware" to convert them for evening, weekend, long straps, added rings to Mia's, all kinds of things.  Good luck.


I've been suffering with a non-removable strap for ages. Your solution is so simple, yet it never occurred to me.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Mini reveal of the clutch wallet on chain in rose gold cross grain leather. I'm still obsessed with cute, small crossbodies...so got this little beauty at the latest 20/20 sale at Macy's. I love her multiple sections! My phone will fit in the back- most section.


That color is so pretty!   What a cute little bag.   Love those sections.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> I was at the outlet today and this new redesigned Phoebe in Silver/Purple Iris jumped out at me. I love the wider straps and the chain detail at the strap connections. The leather is absolutely amazing. It's like they crossed Phoebe and Edie and took all the best things of each.
> 
> The camera is doing funky things to the color but it's a true bright purple like the purple Iris from last season.
> 
> View attachment 3075214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075217
> 
> 
> Next to lacquer blue:
> 
> View attachment 3075218



I love this!  I asked you some questions in another thread but everything you posted here is what I asked, LOL.  I have to make a return so I may have to take a look at this one.  It's really nice!  Enjoy


----------



## scoutmhen

Harley77 said:


> Is this 36468? Both coach and Macy's have this on their site under 36468 but coach lists it as pebbled leather and Macy's has it as crossgrain.




Yes that is the number. That is weird. Must be Macy's mistake unless coach released one in cross grain too. Do not see it on their site.


----------



## scoutmhen

whateve said:


> I love this color! Is it close to Legacy marine?




Hmmmm, I remember hearing that color name but never had anything in it. Sounds like it would be blue? This is def a true violet.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

scoutmhen said:


> Yes that is the number. That is weird. Must be Macy's mistake unless coach released one in cross grain too. Do not see it on their site.



This is the same style # as yours but it is listed as crossgrain: 

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/coach-edie-31-shoulder-bag-in-crossgrain-leather?ID=2248063


----------



## scoutmhen

Harley77 said:


> This is the same style # as yours but it is listed as crossgrain:
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/coach-edie-31-shoulder-bag-in-crossgrain-leather?ID=2248063




That does look like cross grain.


----------



## stardustgirl

Harley77 said:


> This is the same style # as yours but it is listed as crossgrain:
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/coach-edie-31-shoulder-bag-in-crossgrain-leather?ID=2248063



If you read the details for that one, it says crossgrain at first, but further down it says "crafted in pebbled leather".


----------



## Alesa

thebaglady2015 said:


> You are most welcome. I convert most bags to the size/length I need them to be. I buy the short shoulder strap bags and make them into really nice crossbody bags often.  Nice old bleecker bags now crossbody one.  I have a whole drawer full of "hardware" to convert them for evening, weekend, long straps, added rings to Mia's, all kinds of things.  Good luck.


I love your idea of converting shoulder bags to crossbody bags. I started thinking of all the bags I could possibly convert for alternate wear.  Would you mind posting a photo of one of your conversions?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

stardustgirl said:


> If you read the details for that one, it says crossgrain at first, but further down it says "crafted in pebbled leather".



Yeah, I noticed that but when I zoom in on the picture it does look like crossgrain. I wish they were in stock at any of my local Macy's to see in person.


----------



## Miats

iNeedCoffee said:


> Mini reveal of the clutch wallet on chain in rose gold cross grain leather. I'm still obsessed with cute, small crossbodies...so got this little beauty at the latest 20/20 sale at Macy's. I love her multiple sections! My phone will fit in the back- most section.


What a great little purse! Would you be able to show what can you fit in it... Will compact, iPhone, lipstick, keys and couple cards fit?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Miats said:


> What a great little purse! Would you be able to show what can you fit in it... Will compact, iPhone, lipstick, keys and couple cards fit?



Sure, will be happy to..will get pics posted tomorrow in the "What's in your Coach?" thread. I'm an old lady and it's past my bedtime.. haha.


----------



## daisyorange

iNeedCoffee said:


> Mini reveal of the clutch wallet on chain in rose gold cross grain leather. I'm still obsessed with cute, small crossbodies...so got this little beauty at the latest 20/20 sale at Macy's. I love her multiple sections! My phone will fit in the back- most section.


I am eager to see a what's in your purse reveal as well. I got the milk/chalk one but had to return it because it would not fit my essentials. All i was trying to carry was a phone 5s and car keys. (Not even a big bunch. Only has the remote key, regular key and house keys.). I could not close the turnlock with the key inside. It is a super cute bag and so happy it works for you.


----------



## alansgail

I'm blessed to have received this beauty for my birthday today! A red currant Crosby carryall.................perfect in every way!


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> I'm blessed to have received this beauty for my birthday today! A red currant Crosby carryall.................perfect in every way!



How pretty! very roomy too!


----------



## crissy11

I haven't posted in ages but I've picked up a few bags over the past little while.

Got this at the outlet months ago for $200 (I had a 30% off coupon) FP $900!!!!




Then I found this for $125 at a dept store. I'm addicted to Rose gold and have loved this for months. 




And I thought I was completely done with Phoebe but I walked into the outlet last weekend and this hit me in the face. The MOST gorgeous blue I've ever seen. And not IM.


----------



## Mariquel

crissy11 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but I've picked up a few bags over the past little while.
> 
> Got this at the outlet months ago for $200 (I had a 30% off coupon) FP $900!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3083110
> 
> 
> Then I found this for $125 at a dept store. I'm addicted to Rose gold and have loved this for months.
> 
> View attachment 3083111
> 
> 
> And I thought I was completely done with Phoebe but I walked into the outlet last weekend and this hit me in the face. The MOST gorgeous blue I've ever seen. And not IM.
> 
> View attachment 3083112



Welcome back, crissy! Miss your posts. Good buys and I love that blue too.


----------



## crissy11

Mariquel said:


> Welcome back, crissy! Miss your posts. Good buys and I love that blue too.




Thanks so much!! I kinda went away from Coach for a while after all the changes but this Fall looks like it's gonna be a hard one on the wallet. I miss those weekly PCEs lol.


----------



## CoachMaven

iNeedCoffee said:


> True, and especially keep this in mind when people in Facebook groups are selling MFF bags. It irks me when sellers say they payed the full retail prices ( price tag price ) for outlets bags when we all know they didn't.



Ugh, this is a pet peeve of mine too!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Miats said:


> What a great little purse! Would you be able to show what can you fit in it... Will compact, iPhone, lipstick, keys and couple cards fit?











daisyorange said:


> I am eager to see a what's in your purse reveal as well. I got the milk/chalk one but had to return it because it would not fit my essentials. All i was trying to carry was a phone 5s and car keys. (Not even a big bunch. Only has the remote key, regular key and house keys.). I could not close the turnlock with the key inside. It is a super cute bag and so happy it works for you.



Ladies, I posted the pics in the "What's in your Coach?" thread. Have a great weekend!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crissy11 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but I've picked up a few bags over the past little while.
> 
> Got this at the outlet months ago for $200 (I had a 30% off coupon) FP $900!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3083110
> 
> 
> Then I found this for $125 at a dept store. I'm addicted to Rose gold and have loved this for months.
> 
> View attachment 3083111
> 
> 
> And I thought I was completely done with Phoebe but I walked into the outlet last weekend and this hit me in the face. The MOST gorgeous blue I've ever seen. And not IM.
> 
> View attachment 3083112



Gorgeous girls! I'm especially enamored with the rose gold crossbody. I'm LOVING rose gold as well. Enjoy your pretties!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

CoachMaven said:


> Ugh, this is a pet peeve of mine too!



 Meee toooo, CM! It's just dishonest.


----------



## crissy11

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gorgeous girls! I'm especially enamored with the rose gold crossbody. I'm LOVING rose gold as well. Enjoy your pretties!




Yeah I'm always joking that I'm just waiting for Rose gold leggings lol / I could deck myself out in Rose gold head to toe lol. Joking (maybe). [emoji12]


----------



## Sarah03

crissy11 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but I've picked up a few bags over the past little while.
> 
> Got this at the outlet months ago for $200 (I had a 30% off coupon) FP $900!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3083110
> 
> 
> Then I found this for $125 at a dept store. I'm addicted to Rose gold and have loved this for months.
> 
> View attachment 3083111
> 
> 
> And I thought I was completely done with Phoebe but I walked into the outlet last weekend and this hit me in the face. The MOST gorgeous blue I've ever seen. And not IM.
> 
> View attachment 3083112




Great finds!  The ocelot Crosby is beautiful. Love the Phoebe & crossbody, too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crissy11 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but I've picked up a few bags over the past little while.
> 
> Got this at the outlet months ago for $200 (I had a 30% off coupon) FP $900!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3083110
> 
> 
> Then I found this for $125 at a dept store. I'm addicted to Rose gold and have loved this for months.
> 
> View attachment 3083111
> 
> 
> And I thought I was completely done with Phoebe but I walked into the outlet last weekend and this hit me in the face. The MOST gorgeous blue I've ever seen. And not IM.
> 
> View attachment 3083112



Great finds! and yep, that blue would be super hard to walk away from.


----------



## whateve

crissy11 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but I've picked up a few bags over the past little while.
> 
> Got this at the outlet months ago for $200 (I had a 30% off coupon) FP $900!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3083110
> 
> 
> Then I found this for $125 at a dept store. I'm addicted to Rose gold and have loved this for months.
> 
> View attachment 3083111
> 
> 
> And I thought I was completely done with Phoebe but I walked into the outlet last weekend and this hit me in the face. The MOST gorgeous blue I've ever seen. And not IM.
> 
> View attachment 3083112


All gorgeous bags! What is the color name on that blue? Is it FP?


----------



## CoachCruiser

iNeedCoffee said:


> Mini reveal of the clutch wallet on chain in rose gold cross grain leather. I'm still obsessed with cute, small crossbodies...so got this little beauty at the latest 20/20 sale at Macy's. I love her multiple sections! My phone will fit in the back- most section.


I LOVE, LOVE this little gem! So many useful compartments in such a glamorous purse! Congrats!


----------



## dgphoto

One of my new-to-me purchases today! :busted


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Mini reveal of the clutch wallet on chain in rose gold cross grain leather. I'm still obsessed with cute, small crossbodies...so got this little beauty at the latest 20/20 sale at Macy's. I love her multiple sections! My phone will fit in the back- most section.



very pretty! Now hubby has to take you out to dinner in your new car! Especially now that he has pants


----------



## lurkernomore

alansgail said:


> I'm blessed to have received this beauty for my birthday today! A red currant Crosby carryall.................perfect in every way!



Happy Birthday!artyhat:artyhat:
love your gift! it is my birthday today too!


----------



## lurkernomore

crissy11 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but I've picked up a few bags over the past little while.
> 
> Got this at the outlet months ago for $200 (I had a 30% off coupon) FP $900!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3083110
> 
> 
> Then I found this for $125 at a dept store. I'm addicted to Rose gold and have loved this for months.
> 
> View attachment 3083111
> 
> 
> And I thought I was completely done with Phoebe but I walked into the outlet last weekend and this hit me in the face. The MOST gorgeous blue I've ever seen. And not IM.
> 
> View attachment 3083112



welcome back, and nice haul! I think you started posting around th same time I did...


----------



## lurkernomore

Today is the last day of my month - long birthday palooza...and I am going out strong! I visited an outlet that is about an hour from me (I also have one about 5-10 minutes away), and was pleasantly surprised to see some original Boroughs at 70% off. One needed to go home with me The 2nd pic is a pair of men's driving mocs I picked up for the hubs - they were $99 -he tried them on and I think he is actually going to wear them!


----------



## crissy11

whateve said:


> All gorgeous bags! What is the color name on that blue? Is it FP?




Here is a pic of the tag. It's MFF Phoebe. Normally I am not an MFF girl but I could not resist this. And the leather smells delicious. 

What I find odd is that this is brand new to the outlet but it wasn't part of the recent FOS. And they only had one other thing is this color - a wristlet I think.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

lurkernomore said:


> very pretty! Now hubby has to take you out to dinner in your new car! Especially now that he has pants



Thank you! 
 I didn't word that very well in my birthday post, did I?  He needed dress pants for a job interview.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crissy11 said:


> Here is a pic of the tag. It's MFF Phoebe. Normally I am not an MFF girl but I could not resist this. And the leather smells delicious.
> 
> What I find odd is that this is brand new to the outlet but it wasn't part of the recent FOS. And they only had one other thing is this color - a wristlet I think.
> 
> View attachment 3083605



Ohhhh gosh...she's metallic?? I didn't catch that in your other post. Wow!!! Dangerous info for my wallet. 
Oh wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thank you!
> I didn't word that very well in my birthday post, did I?  He needed dress pants for a job interview.



I thought it was awesome! My hubby works in the tech field, so he basically lives in jeans and shorts. When he has to get dressed up (other than his wedding/funeral suit), he yells "where are my pants?" - so it is a running joke in our house
I on the other hand, know where all of my purses are!


----------



## whateve

crissy11 said:


> Here is a pic of the tag. It's MFF Phoebe. Normally I am not an MFF girl but I could not resist this. And the leather smells delicious.
> 
> What I find odd is that this is brand new to the outlet but it wasn't part of the recent FOS. And they only had one other thing is this color - a wristlet I think.
> 
> View attachment 3083605


Thank you! Wow, metallic! I'm going to have to go to the outlet soon!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> Today is the last day of my month - long birthday palooza...and I am going out strong! I visited an outlet that is about an hour from me (I also have one about 5-10 minutes away), and was pleasantly surprised to see some original Boroughs at 70% off. One needed to go home with me The 2nd pic is a pair of men's driving mocs I picked up for the hubs - they were $99 -he tried them on and I think he is actually going to wear them!


Very nice way to end your birthday month.  I like the color combo of that borough.  Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Today is the last day of my month - long birthday palooza...and I am going out strong! I visited an outlet that is about an hour from me (I also have one about 5-10 minutes away), and was pleasantly surprised to see some original Boroughs at 70% off. One needed to go home with me The 2nd pic is a pair of men's driving mocs I picked up for the hubs - they were $99 -he tried them on and I think he is actually going to wear them!



Congrats L


----------



## suetheshopper

Last day of my birthday month, too. I bought a new flat iron at Ulta...[emoji7] How was Wrentham?? [emoji41]


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> One of my new-to-me purchases today! :busted
> 
> View attachment 3083305



Cute! looks like a front pocket? love those. 



lurkernomore said:


> Today is the last day of my month - long birthday palooza...and I am going out strong! I visited an outlet that is about an hour from me (I also have one about 5-10 minutes away), and was pleasantly surprised to see some original Boroughs at 70% off. One needed to go home with me The 2nd pic is a pair of men's driving mocs I picked up for the hubs - they were $99 -he tried them on and I think he is actually going to wear them!



Great finds! birthday month... lol sounds like you've done well.


----------



## alansgail

lurkernomore said:


> Happy Birthday!artyhat:artyhat:
> love your gift! it is my birthday today too!


Happy Birthday Lurker!!!!!


----------



## Caspin22

crissy11 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but I've picked up a few bags over the past little while.
> 
> And I thought I was completely done with Phoebe but I walked into the outlet last weekend and this hit me in the face. The MOST gorgeous blue I've ever seen. And not IM.
> 
> View attachment 3083112



That color is truly beautiful!  It almost looks like an oil slick black from afar.  I had a hard time leaving it behind but I have several blue bags already, and I fell in love with the Purple Iris Phoebe, so that's what came home with me.


----------



## crissy11

Canderson22 said:


> That color is truly beautiful!  It almost looks like an oil slick black from afar.  I had a hard time leaving it behind but I have several blue bags already, and I fell in love with the Purple Iris Phoebe, so that's what came home with me.




That colour was also gorgeous! Congrats. I sold all of my blue bags so I had a hole in my collection that this filled nicely. I hope they do a few more things in this colour.


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Very nice way to end your birthday month.  I like the color combo of that borough.  Enjoy!


Thanks - I was surprised to find her!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats L


Thanks GF!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Last day of my birthday month, too. I bought a new flat iron at Ulta...[emoji7] How was Wrentham?? [emoji41]


texted you I wish our outlet had some of the wrentham stores!



HesitantShopper said:


> Cute! looks like a front pocket? love those.
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds! birthday month... lol sounds like you've done well.


Thanks, and yes, I have had some fun...but the school year will start up soon enough!


----------



## missy_g

So excited!  It wouldn't let me make my own thread 



I've been waiting many years for this style to hit the resale market for a good price. Got her for $30. 

Does anyone know if Sophia came in bigger sizes?


----------



## missy_g

So excited!  It wouldn't let me make my own thread 
View attachment 3084580


I've been waiting many years for this style to hit the resale market for a good price. Got her for $30. 

Does anyone know if Sophia came in bigger sizes?


----------



## frivofrugalista

missy_g said:


> So excited!  It wouldn't let me make my own thread
> View attachment 3084580
> 
> 
> I've been waiting many years for this style to hit the resale market for a good price. Got her for $30.
> 
> Does anyone know if Sophia came in bigger sizes?



From what I know it came in mini, regular (13 inches? ) and large (17inches). Congrats on a great price!


----------



## pursephonie

Got this at the local outlet - it's been here nearly a year and I've only just visited, as I've only just found my Coach love again. Love that this has just the right number of card slots AND fits my iPhone 6+.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursephonie said:


> View attachment 3085193
> 
> 
> Got this at the local outlet - it's been here nearly a year and I've only just visited, as I've only just found my Coach love again. Love that this has just the right number of card slots AND fits my iPhone 6+.



Pretty! love the color combination!


----------



## lurkernomore

missy_g said:


> So excited!  It wouldn't let me make my own thread
> View attachment 3084580
> 
> 
> I've been waiting many years for this style to hit the resale market for a good price. Got her for $30.
> 
> Does anyone know if Sophia came in bigger sizes?


Congrats on a great bag at a great price!



pursephonie said:


> View attachment 3085193
> 
> 
> Got this at the local outlet - it's been here nearly a year and I've only just visited, as I've only just found my Coach love again. Love that this has just the right number of card slots AND fits my iPhone 6+.



very nice - I never gave these a second look - now I have to go back and check them out!


----------



## Caspin22

missy_g said:


> So excited!  It wouldn't let me make my own thread
> View attachment 3084580
> 
> 
> I've been waiting many years for this style to hit the resale market for a good price. Got her for $30.
> 
> Does anyone know if Sophia came in bigger sizes?



I responded to you in another thread with tons of Sophias styles with style numbers.


----------



## phoxxy

Two from Dillard's and one from the outlet. Love them!


----------



## D.Q.

My first Coach bag I have bought in over 10 years. I loved Coach in College but grew out of it, since having kids I stopped liking hobo or top handle bags and loving crossbody bags. Thought this would be a cute date night bag. Got it at Dillard's for $50.


----------



## dgphoto

New additions to the family from the Outlet today... Taxi tote 33577 & double zip wallet in Saddle and key/charm chain. Got the bag for a steal & it was their only one! I'm ready for fall. [emoji4]


----------



## tonij2000

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3085764
> 
> 
> My first Coach bag I have bought in over 10 years. I loved Coach in College but grew out of it, since having kids I stopped liking hobo or top handle bags and loving crossbody bags. Thought this would be a cute date night bag. Got it at Dillard's for $50.



Adorable, congrats!


----------



## ZSP

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3085764
> 
> 
> My first Coach bag I have bought in over 10 years. I loved Coach in College but grew out of it, since having kids I stopped liking hobo or top handle bags and loving crossbody bags. Thought this would be a cute date night bag. Got it at Dillard's for $50.



No way!  I saw these at my Dillards and they weren't $50.  Lucky you!  It's a super cute bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

phoxxy said:


> Two from Dillard's and one from the outlet. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 3085732



Pretty!



D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3085764
> 
> 
> My first Coach bag I have bought in over 10 years. I loved Coach in College but grew out of it, since having kids I stopped liking hobo or top handle bags and loving crossbody bags. Thought this would be a cute date night bag. Got it at Dillard's for $50.



Great shimmer to this! and wonderful price. 


dgphoto said:


> New additions to the family from the Outlet today... Taxi tote 33577 & double zip wallet in Saddle and key/charm chain. Got the bag for a steal & it was their only one! I'm ready for fall. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3085798



Nice! the pieces all go so well together!


----------



## dgphoto

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! the pieces all go so well together!




Thanks!! I love being able to match wallets to bags but can't always afford that luxury! I can't wait to dress her up and bust her out this fall. Gonna enjoy my pink and red bags while it's still summer. [emoji4]

Anyone here shop at the Wrentham Outlet in MA? I need a shopping/enabling buddy until we leave at the end of September... Someone who is great at talking me out of purchases, lol!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

I found this accessory at the outlet last night for $59! They had a bunch of colors too, but I've always had a hankering for the pale blue.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Thanks!! I love being able to match wallets to bags but can't always afford that luxury! I can't wait to dress her up and bust her out this fall. Gonna enjoy my pink and red bags while it's still summer. [emoji4]
> 
> Anyone here shop at the Wrentham Outlet in MA? I need a shopping/enabling buddy until we leave at the end of September... Someone who is great at talking me out of purchases, lol!!!



oh gosh, i only own 1 wallet i never change it lol which is a slight problem when it doesn't fit the bag i like.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> I found this great wristlets at the outlets last night for $59! And they had a bunch of colors too, but I've always had a hankering for the pale blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086209



Love the pale blues too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> Two from Dillard's and one from the outlet. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 3085732


Congrats P


----------



## pursephonie

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3086226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this at the outlets for $59! I always wanted one and was so happy to see them there. They had a bunch of colors too.




Mike's the same! I went back for pink (with red pop out I think). They had orange and red and I saw that a purple and black combo existed...

And funny/interesting thing - I'm in Canada and the price on mine was the same!

Also snagged a crossgrain bright green medium makeup bag.


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> Thanks!! I love being able to match wallets to bags but can't always afford that luxury! I can't wait to dress her up and bust her out this fall. Gonna enjoy my pink and red bags while it's still summer. [emoji4]
> 
> Anyone here shop at the Wrentham Outlet in MA? I need a shopping/enabling buddy until we leave at the end of September... Someone who is great at talking me out of purchases, lol!!!



I was just there on Friday! It used to be my go-to outlet, but I am in New Hampshire and there is now an outlet in Merrimack, which is just over the border in NH and a 5 - 10 minute drive for me. I will let you know if I make it back to Wrentham. I love driving on 495


----------



## dgphoto

HesitantShopper said:


> oh gosh, i only own 1 wallet i never change it lol which is a slight problem when it doesn't fit the bag i like.




My husband got me started doing that. It drove him crazy to see me using a wallet that didn't match. Since I don't switch bags tooooo terribly often, it's not a pain to switch wallets. It's habit now!



lurkernomore said:


> I was just there on Friday! It used to be my go-to outlet, but I am in New Hampshire and there is now an outlet in Merrimack, which is just over the border in NH and a 5 - 10 minute drive for me. I will let you know if I make it back to Wrentham. I love driving on 495




Cool! Would love to meet up and do some power shopping, lol! Did you find any goodies while you were there?


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> My husband got me started doing that. It drove him crazy to see me using a wallet that didn't match. Since I don't switch bags tooooo terribly often, it's not a pain to switch wallets. It's habit now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Would love to meet up and do some power shopping, lol! Did you find any goodies while you were there?


I found a FP colorblock Borough that went home with me. Also did some damage at KS, Tommy Bahama, and Ugg (but Ugg was gifts), I love how Coach and KS are right next to each other


----------



## dgphoto

lurkernomore said:


> I found a FP colorblock Borough that went home with me. Also did some damage at KS, Tommy Bahama, and Ugg (but Ugg was gifts), I love how Coach and KS are right next to each other




Those Boroughs are soooo nice and gorgeous. Jealous!! [emoji6] Congrats! 

I did go in KS and put a bag on hold but ended up buying at Coach. Sorry, Kate! It's verrryyyy convenient that they're right there together-don't have to go far to get in trouble...haha!


----------



## CoachMaven

OMG, I feel like such a doofus!! I kept getting these server errors while trying to put that photo on here, lol! It kept telling me it was unable to place my photo on the post due to the server. Ugh! Mods, please delete some of those posts....thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> My husband got me started doing that. It drove him crazy to see me using a wallet that didn't match. Since I don't switch bags tooooo terribly often, it's not a pain to switch wallets. It's habit now!



too funny! nope mine couldn't care any less.. mind you he's often just buy a bloody smaller wallet if you like a smaller purse but i won't budge.. i refuse to change my wallet! i used the last one for years... the most i will do is use a wristlet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursephonie said:


> Mike's the same! I went back for pink (with red pop out I think). They had orange and red and I saw that a purple and black combo existed...
> 
> And funny/interesting thing -* I'm in Canada and the price on mine was the same!
> *
> Also snagged a crossgrain bright green medium makeup bag.



We typically are, one of the nicest things about Coach being on Par.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> OMG, I feel like such a doofus!! I kept getting these server errors while trying to put that photo on here, lol! It kept telling me it was unable to place my photo on the post due to the server. Ugh! Mods, please delete some of those posts....thank you!



LOL don't worry about it! sometimes it does glitch...


----------



## quinna

Had some fun on ebay this week. I've always wanted a full size studded Preston and apparently missed when it was on FOS. Got this beauty for about $75. Also snagged a deal on a chalk/salmon caning Romy for about $75. It needed some tlc, but after some touch ups she looks great! I had to take a pic of the "caning cousins" together.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Love your new finds!! Great prices!!


----------



## dgphoto

quinna said:


> Had some fun on ebay this week. I've always wanted a full size studded Preston and apparently missed when it was on FOS. Got this beauty for about $75. Also snagged a deal on a chalk/salmon caning Romy for about $75. It needed some tlc, but after some touch ups she looks great! I had to take a pic of the "caning cousins" together.




Nice!!! Congrats! Love them both [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Had some fun on ebay this week. I've always wanted a full size studded Preston and apparently missed when it was on FOS. Got this beauty for about $75. Also snagged a deal on a chalk/salmon caning Romy for about $75. It needed some tlc, but after some touch ups she looks great! I had to take a pic of the "caning cousins" together.


Lovely!


----------



## CoachMaven

quinna said:


> Had some fun on ebay this week. I've always wanted a full size studded Preston and apparently missed when it was on FOS. Got this beauty for about $75. Also snagged a deal on a chalk/salmon caning Romy for about $75. It needed some tlc, but after some touch ups she looks great! I had to take a pic of the "caning cousins" together.



What deals! I love the Preston, I always wanted one and just never got it.


----------



## opulentoblivion

Hi! First time poster, here. After being on backorder, today I finally received the Market Tote in silver/saddle/black. Here's what I thought I was getting
	

		
			
		

		
	




And here's what the bag actually looks like. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Still a pretty bag, but I'm disappointed that the top side of the straps aren't black as shown on the website and are instead saddle. 

It's a subtle difference, but the contrast of the black straps and saddle color of the bag shown on the website is what I fell in love with. When I called JAX, they said the website pic is wrong. Just wanted to share in case anyone else is thinking about this bag.  

On the bright side...I've still got one more goodie on its way to me. Hoping that the Ace satchel in burgundy doesn't disappoint!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Had some fun on ebay this week. I've always wanted a full size studded Preston and apparently missed when it was on FOS. Got this beauty for about $75. Also snagged a deal on a chalk/salmon caning Romy for about $75. It needed some tlc, but after some touch ups she looks great! I had to take a pic of the "caning cousins" together.



Great finds!


----------



## HesitantShopper

opulentoblivion said:


> Hi! First time poster, here. After being on backorder, today I finally received the Market Tote in silver/saddle/black. Here's what I thought I was getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087219
> 
> 
> And here's what the bag actually looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087236
> 
> 
> Still a pretty bag, but I'm disappointed that the top side of the straps aren't black as shown on the website and are instead saddle.
> 
> It's a subtle difference, but the contrast of the black straps and saddle color of the bag shown on the website is what I fell in love with. When I called JAX, they said the website pic is wrong. Just wanted to share in case anyone else is thinking about this bag.
> 
> On the bright side...I've still got one more goodie on its way to me. Hoping that the Ace satchel in burgundy doesn't disappoint!



That's to bad, absolutely understand your disappointment, nice bag but the contrast is nicer IMO too. Are you going to keep it?

 Boo on Coach for not updating the picture or at the very least providing info that is not as pictured!

The ace satchel Looks gorgeous! please reveal it.


----------



## opulentoblivion

HesitantShopper said:


> That's to bad, absolutely understand your disappointment, nice bag but the contrast is nicer IMO too. Are you going to keep it?
> 
> Boo on Coach for not updating the picture or at the very least providing info that is not as pictured!
> 
> The ace satchel Looks gorgeous! please reveal it.




Agreed! I don't have anything in my collection with a brown/black contrast combo and was hoping the Market tote would fill that gap. I'm not going to keep it. 

I'm super excited about the Ace! I've been waiting for the right all leather burgundy bag forever. I'll definitely post pics when she arrives [emoji2]


----------



## HesitantShopper

opulentoblivion said:


> Agreed! I don't have anything in my collection with a brown/black contrast combo and was hoping the Market tote would fill that gap. I'm not going to keep it.
> 
> I'm super excited about the Ace! I've been waiting for the right all leather burgundy bag forever. I'll definitely post pics when she arrives [emoji2]



Again, please do! i love that bag but it's much to large for my purposes, unfortunately so i can only admire it.


----------



## Sarah03

I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
View attachment 3087412
View attachment 3087413
View attachment 3087414

I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather. 
View attachment 3087415
View attachment 3087416
View attachment 3087418

Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.  
View attachment 3087419
View attachment 3087420


View attachment 3087421


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421



All are beautiful!  I love the studs on the heels.


----------



## eleanors36

quinna said:


> Had some fun on ebay this week. I've always wanted a full size studded Preston and apparently missed when it was on FOS. Got this beauty for about $75. Also snagged a deal on a chalk/salmon caning Romy for about $75. It needed some tlc, but after some touch ups she looks great! I had to take a pic of the "caning cousins" together.



Great finds!



opulentoblivion said:


> Hi! First time poster, here. After being on backorder, today I finally received the Market Tote in silver/saddle/black. Here's what I thought I was getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087219
> 
> 
> And here's what the bag actually looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087236
> 
> 
> Still a pretty bag, but I'm disappointed that the top side of the straps aren't black as shown on the website and are instead saddle.
> 
> It's a subtle difference, but the contrast of the black straps and saddle color of the bag shown on the website is what I fell in love with. When I called JAX, they said the website pic is wrong. Just wanted to share in case anyone else is thinking about this bag.
> 
> On the bright side...I've still got one more goodie on its way to me. Hoping that the Ace satchel in burgundy doesn't disappoint!



I like that contrast, too.  The bag is pretty, but the contrast was great.  Wow.  The Ace is lovely!



Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421



Way to go!  Love that yellow!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421


Wow, such pretties!  I love that metallic blue.  And $59 for that swagger wristlets -- amazing.   Those heels are tres sexy.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dgphoto

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418




Gorgeous finds!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421


Okay that bag color...gooorgeous...looks so mermaidish! $59 for the Swagger wristlet? What a steal! Those heels...super cute!


----------



## nielnielniel

It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421



Congrats on ya goodies. Yes. That phoebe is verrrry nice


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421


 Those shoes are hot! Congrats on your haul and excellent prices!


nielnielniel said:


> It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.


 Looking good there! I like the look of this backpack.


----------



## thedseer

opulentoblivion said:


> Hi! First time poster, here. After being on backorder, today I finally received the Market Tote in silver/saddle/black. Here's what I thought I was getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087219
> 
> 
> And here's what the bag actually looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087236
> 
> 
> Still a pretty bag, but I'm disappointed that the top side of the straps aren't black as shown on the website and are instead saddle.
> 
> It's a subtle difference, but the contrast of the black straps and saddle color of the bag shown on the website is what I fell in love with. When I called JAX, they said the website pic is wrong. Just wanted to share in case anyone else is thinking about this bag.
> 
> On the bright side...I've still got one more goodie on its way to me. Hoping that the Ace satchel in burgundy doesn't disappoint!



I'm sorry the bag doesn't match the picture. It's pretty, but I agree that the contrast would be nice. I really can't wait to see the Ace! That one looks really nice.


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Those shoes are hot! Congrats on your haul and excellent prices!
> )



Thank you!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats on ya goodies. Yes. That phoebe is verrrry nice



Thank you!  Can't go wrong with Phoebe!



BeachBagGal said:


> Okay that bag color...gooorgeous...looks so mermaidish! $59 for the Swagger wristlet? What a steal! Those heels...super cute!



You're right!  It's a mermaid bag.  Now I need that mermaid fob with sequins!  
Thank you!



dgphoto said:


> Gorgeous finds!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Wow, such pretties!  I love that metallic blue.  And $59 for that swagger wristlets -- amazing.   Those heels are tres sexy.  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you!  The heels match my Studded Edie!



eleanors36 said:


> Way to go!  Love that yellow!



Thank you!



frivofrugalista said:


> All are beautiful!  I love the studs on the heels.



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421



Nice finds! love the shoes! and the shimmer to the Phoebe. I so want a swagger wristlet wonder if my outlet has any lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice finds! love the shoes! and the shimmer to the Phoebe. I so want a swagger wristlet wonder if my outlet has any lol


 
Friend of mine go the green for $59 at her outlet too!


----------



## tonij2000

nielnielniel said:


> It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.


Nice!!!!! congrats!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421



okay, now I guess I _have _to go to the outlet - it looks like I have some fondling to do!


----------



## lurkernomore

nielnielniel said:


> It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.



Congrats - the leather looks awesome on that backpack!


----------



## stardustgirl

quinna said:


> Had some fun on ebay this week. I've always wanted a full size studded Preston and apparently missed when it was on FOS. Got this beauty for about $75. Also snagged a deal on a chalk/salmon caning Romy for about $75. It needed some tlc, but after some touch ups she looks great! I had to take a pic of the "caning cousins" together.



Those are nice!



opulentoblivion said:


> Hi! First time poster, here. After being on backorder, today I finally received the Market Tote in silver/saddle/black. Here's what I thought I was getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087219
> 
> 
> And here's what the bag actually looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087236



That is such a huge FAIL on the part of Coach that I'm just shaking my head. They're supposedly a professional company. Not updating a photo is pathetic. That wouldn't even fly for a small seller on ebay! It's not like a "color may vary due to your monitor" issue, that's a total misrepresentation. Ugh. Sorry you didn't get that other bag - it's really nice! I can see why you'd like it.



Sarah03 said:


> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.



Those are all nice, but Oh! that Swagger! Such a pretty yellow. Why oh why couldn't Coach have used that on their Woodstock items instead of that greenish yellow.



nielnielniel said:


> It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.


It's beautiful! It looks so cushy and squeezable. Excellent choice!


----------



## stardustgirl

I got my FOS items yesterday. I've posted up in the FOS thread but not everyone hangs out there so here's what I got:

Gingham ponytail scarves in black and duck egg
Leather horse and carriage fob (aka "the animal crackers fob")
Rivets wallet in violet. I LOVE this color! I really want an embossed Edie in this color.


----------



## opulentoblivion

nielnielniel said:


> It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.


Handsome is a great word to describe that backpack. Awesome choice!


----------



## opulentoblivion

stardustgirl said:


> I got my FOS items yesterday. I've posted up in the FOS thread but not everyone hangs out there so here's what I got:
> 
> Gingham ponytail scarves in black and duck egg
> Leather horse and carriage fob (aka "the animal crackers fob")
> Rivets wallet in violet. I LOVE this color! I really want an embossed Edie in this color.


The color of that wallet =  

Congrats!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

nielnielniel said:


> It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.


VERY nice looking bag!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

nielnielniel said:


> It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.



This is really nice, taken care of will last years.. a good classic pack!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Friend of mine go the green for $59 at her outlet too!



eek! okay, now i seriously need to see if mine has any... 



stardustgirl said:


> I got my FOS items yesterday. I've posted up in the FOS thread but not everyone hangs out there so here's what I got:
> 
> Gingham ponytail scarves in black and duck egg
> Leather horse and carriage fob (aka "the animal crackers fob")
> Rivets wallet in violet. I LOVE this color! I really want an embossed Edie in this color.



Nice! love the wallet color and the animal cracker lol fob is adorable!


----------



## phoxxy

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shimmer to this! and wonderful price.
> 
> 
> Nice! the pieces all go so well together!



Thanks, ladies!







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats P


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

stardustgirl said:


> I got my FOS items yesterday. I've posted up in the FOS thread but not everyone hangs out there so here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingham ponytail scarves in black and duck egg
> 
> Leather horse and carriage fob (aka "the animal crackers fob")
> 
> Rivets wallet in violet. I LOVE this color! I really want an embossed Edie in this color.




I love this! I wanted one, but got to it too late [emoji24]


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421




You did awesome!  I love everything you got...and those shoes....WOWZA!


----------



## ilikesunshine

opulentoblivion said:


> Hi! First time poster, here. After being on backorder, today I finally received the Market Tote in silver/saddle/black. Here's what I thought I was getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087219
> 
> 
> And here's what the bag actually looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087236
> 
> 
> Still a pretty bag, but I'm disappointed that the top side of the straps aren't black as shown on the website and are instead saddle.
> 
> It's a subtle difference, but the contrast of the black straps and saddle color of the bag shown on the website is what I fell in love with. When I called JAX, they said the website pic is wrong. Just wanted to share in case anyone else is thinking about this bag.
> 
> On the bright side...I've still got one more goodie on its way to me. Hoping that the Ace satchel in burgundy doesn't disappoint!


 
I like the contrast as well but glad you like it without


----------



## ilikesunshine

nielnielniel said:


> It's pretty expensive but going back and forth with it and I doubt it will ever made it to the Outlet that I decided to take this handsome thing home. I only pulled the plug because some of the stores have been completely sold out here.


 
That is SHARP!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Sarah03 said:


> I scored some pretties from my outlet mall this weekend!  After seeing crissy11 and canderson22's pretty new phoebes from the outlet, I had to investigate because I love Phoebe. The metallic blue caught my eye right away- it's so pretty, and I'm a complete sucker for metallic bags. The quality of this Phoebe is on par with my FP as far as leather goes. The leather is very soft and it has the wonderful Madison leather smell. The lining is meh, but I don't care so much about that.  The color is hard to capture, but I tried!
> View attachment 3087412
> View attachment 3087413
> View attachment 3087414
> 
> I also picked up the swagger wristlet for $59!  It's so cute & I love the thick pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3087415
> View attachment 3087416
> View attachment 3087418
> 
> Finally, I picked up some Channing heels from Saks off 5th for $60.
> View attachment 3087419
> View attachment 3087420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087421




Those shoes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## opulentoblivion

ilikesunshine said:


> I like the contrast as well but glad you like it without




I felt like the bag was a little too basic without the contrast...so I decided to return it. Since my most recent purge, I've really just been trying to fill the holes in my collection with bags I absolutely love, not just like. [emoji2]


----------



## letstalkbags

Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .


----------



## crazyforcoach09

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .


 
Great haul L!!!!!


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Great haul L!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## frivofrugalista

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .



Love the matching yellows and greens!


----------



## HesitantShopper

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .



Great collection!


----------



## Iamminda

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .


Congrats!  Love all those colors!


----------



## lurkernomore

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .



nice haul! You can never go wrong with Phoebe, and I love the swagger wristlets!


----------



## Mariquel

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .



Love your purchases!


----------



## Sarah03

ecj*waxy said:


> Those shoes are gorgeous!!!



Thank you!



ilikesunshine said:


> You did awesome!  I love everything you got...and those shoes....WOWZA!



Thank you!



stardustgirl said:


> Those are all nice, but Oh! that Swagger! Such a pretty yellow. Why oh why couldn't Coach have used that on their Woodstock items instead of that greenish yellow.



Thank you!  I love the leather on this swagger wristlet. I will probably never buy a swagger because they are so heavy, so this is a nice alternative. 



lurkernomore said:


> okay, now I guess I _have _to go to the outlet - it looks like I have some fondling to do!



You definitely do!!  I was smelling this Phoebe when I picked it up. I didn't care who was watching. She smells amazing!



HesitantShopper said:


> Nice finds! love the shoes! and the shimmer to the Phoebe. I so want a swagger wristlet wonder if my outlet has any lol




Thank you!  My outlet had one green and one yellow!  It's worth a shot to check!


----------



## Sarah03

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .




Nice haul!  The Phoebe looks so nice and huggable!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

opulentoblivion said:


> I felt like the bag was a little too basic without the contrast...so I decided to return it. Since my most recent purge, I've really just been trying to fill the holes in my collection with bags I absolutely love, not just like. [emoji2]


 


Totally understand and agree with you!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

I posted in the fall/winter thread, but why not here too. My new Crosby Carryall in wild beast print arrived today [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## quinna

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .



Love those swagger wristlets!


----------



## Sarah03

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I posted in the fall/winter thread, but why not here too. My new Crosby Carryall in wild beast print arrived today [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089232
> View attachment 3089233
> View attachment 3089234
> View attachment 3089236




Cute!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Sarah03 said:


> Cute!




Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I posted in the fall/winter thread, but why not here too. My new Crosby Carryall in wild beast print arrived today [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089232
> View attachment 3089233
> View attachment 3089234
> View attachment 3089236




Very cute. I know you were bummed when the Swagger in same print couldn't be repaired so glad you found something else you like in same print


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

paula3boys said:


> Very cute. I know you were bummed when the Swagger in same print couldn't be repaired so glad you found something else you like in same print




Thank you!! I hope this one holds up better!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I posted in the fall/winter thread, but why not here too. My new Crosby Carryall in wild beast print arrived today [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089232
> View attachment 3089233
> View attachment 3089234
> View attachment 3089236



Nice piece!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice piece!




Thanks!


----------



## a.tsao

Just bought them about 2 weeks ago! I love it so much, I had to get 2!!


----------



## tonij2000

a.tsao said:


> Just bought them about 2 weeks ago! I love it so much, I had to get 2!!



Nice bags, congrats!


----------



## plumaplomb

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .




Love the swaggers!  How much were they?


----------



## a.tsao

tonij2000 said:


> Nice bags, congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## letstalkbags

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  Love all those colors!


Thanks ! Me too,  all are so summer-y !



lurkernomore said:


> nice haul! You can never go wrong with Phoebe, and I love the swagger wristlets!


I wanted the swagger wristlet when it came out, but I am glad I waited !



Mariquel said:


> Love your purchases!


Thank you !



Sarah03 said:


> Nice haul!  The Phoebe looks so nice and huggable!!


I definitely like that about Phoebe !



quinna said:


> Love those swagger wristlets!


Thanks, they are a nice little bag  for when you don't carry much.



plumaplomb said:


> Love the swaggers!  How much were they?


Thanks. They were $59.00 each .


----------



## letstalkbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the matching yellows and greens!


Thank you. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Great collection!


Thanks !


----------



## letstalkbags

a.tsao said:


> Just bought them about 2 weeks ago! I love it so much, I had to get 2!!


Those look very nice, congrats !


----------



## AstridRhapsody

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I posted in the fall/winter thread, but why not here too. My new Crosby Carryall in wild beast print arrived today [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089232
> View attachment 3089233
> View attachment 3089234
> View attachment 3089236



Love this! !


----------



## tonij2000

From Dillards and FOS


----------



## HesitantShopper

a.tsao said:


> Just bought them about 2 weeks ago! I love it so much, I had to get 2!!



Cute pair lol~



tonij2000 said:


> From Dillards and FOS



Nice haul. Love the swagger~


----------



## Elsee

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I posted in the fall/winter thread, but why not here too. My new Crosby Carryall in wild beast print arrived today [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089232
> View attachment 3089233
> View attachment 3089234
> View attachment 3089236



Love it! Congratulations!







a.tsao said:


> Just bought them about 2 weeks ago! I love it so much, I had to get 2!!




They're both lovely. Enjoy your new bags. 






tonij2000 said:


> From Dillards and FOS



Wow! Nice haul! Congratulations!


----------



## phoxxy

tonij2000 said:


> From Dillards and FOS



Swaaaaager! Love that style.


----------



## a.tsao

letstalkbags said:


> Those look very nice, congrats !



Thank you! Thank you


----------



## tonij2000

HesitantShopper said:


> Cute pair lol~
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul. Love the swagger~





Elsee said:


> Love it! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both lovely. Enjoy your new bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nice haul! Congratulations!





phoxxy said:


> Swaaaaager! Love that style.



Thanks ladies, I'm kinda happy right now!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonij2000 said:


> From Dillards and FOS


Love all those colors!!! Nice!


----------



## Caspin22

Last week I revealed the small Audrey navy patent cinched tote. Sadly she was a bit too small for me, but I loved the style and the color, so I went on the hunt for the larger size. Found her for a great deal on eBay so here she is!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Harley77 said:


> Love this! !




Thanks!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Elsee said:


> Love it! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

tonij2000 said:


> From Dillards and FOS



Love that green!


----------



## CatePNW

a.tsao said:


> Just bought them about 2 weeks ago! I love it so much, I had to get 2!!



Ah, there's another Morgan, I really love this bag every time I see a picture.  I haven't been to an outlet since this bag has been released so haven't been able to see it in person.

Do you post mod shots?  I would love to see the bag on the shoulder and on the arm to get an idea of the size.  It seems fairly large, and kind of reminds me of the boroughs.


----------



## Mariquel

tonij2000 said:


> From Dillards and FOS



Great bold colors! Congrats!


----------



## Cyra

letstalkbags said:


> Phoebe  from FOS and  found some wristlets and a wallet from outlet and a Macy's last two weeks .



Nice haul!!


----------



## stardustgirl

tonij2000 said:


> From Dillards and FOS



Christmas!   I love the colors and double love for the embossed Charley.



Canderson22 said:


> Last week I revealed the small Audrey navy patent cinched tote. Sadly she was a bit too small for me, but I loved the style and the color, so I went on the hunt for the larger size. Found her for a great deal on eBay so here she is!



That is a pretty bag!


----------



## a.tsao

HesitantShopper said:


> Cute pair lol~
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul. Love the swagger~



thank you! can't never have enough bags! ;P


----------



## a.tsao

CatePNW said:


> Ah, there's another Morgan, I really love this bag every time I see a picture.  I haven't been to an outlet since this bag has been released so haven't been able to see it in person.
> 
> Do you post mod shots?  I would love to see the bag on the shoulder and on the arm to get an idea of the size.  It seems fairly large, and kind of reminds me of the boroughs.



here are some mod shots  Im 5'4 110lb for the ref.  

This bag is pretty big, its more rectangular, it can fit a lot, the handle is a bit short, its easy for me to put on the shoulder with just a t-shirt on, but I think it'll fit if I have a sweater or a jacket on, its more a hand held bag


----------



## a.tsao

a.tsao said:


> here are some mod shots  Im 5'4 110lb for the ref.
> 
> This bag is pretty big, its more rectangular, it can fit a lot, the handle is a bit short, its easy for me to put on the shoulder with just a t-shirt on, but I think it'll fit if I have a sweater or a jacket on, its more a hand held bag


The black Morgan doesn't have the feet on the bottom, and only 2 big slip compartments inside the bag, the brown one has a zipper compartment and a big slip compartment inside the bag, and the leather is different on the sides, and feet on the bottom, cost a bit more, but not that much


----------



## CatePNW

a.tsao said:


> here are some mod shots  Im 5'4 110lb for the ref.
> 
> This bag is pretty big, its more rectangular, it can fit a lot, the handle is a bit short, its easy for me to put on the shoulder with just a t-shirt on, but I think it'll fit if I have a sweater or a jacket on, its more a hand held bag



Thank you so much for the mod shots! I had my eye on the deep pink color of this bag that someone else recently posted.  Your neutral is so nice too.  I hope I can get to an outlet soon and check these out.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Last week I revealed the small Audrey navy patent cinched tote. Sadly she was a bit too small for me, but I loved the style and the color, so I went on the hunt for the larger size. Found her for a great deal on eBay so here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3090069



well this is cute! and a great shimmer. Nice you found a larger version.


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> Last week I revealed the small Audrey navy patent cinched tote. Sadly she was a bit too small for me, but I loved the style and the color, so I went on the hunt for the larger size. Found her for a great deal on eBay so here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3090069


Very nice, I like the larger size !


----------



## dgphoto

Went to the outlet today. Holy cow, it was really busy. Anyhoot, walked away with a new wallet to go with my Pink Ruby Morgan satchel. Can you tell I like bright colors? Lol!


Also found two used Coach wallets that I'll post in the secondhand thread. [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Went to the outlet today. Holy cow, it was really busy. Anyhoot, walked away with a new wallet to go with my Pink Ruby Morgan satchel. Can you tell I like bright colors? Lol!
> View attachment 3091300
> 
> Also found two used Coach wallets that I'll post in the secondhand thread. [emoji3]



Pretty pop of color!


----------



## EGBDF

dgphoto said:


> Went to the outlet today. Holy cow, it was really busy. Anyhoot, walked away with a new wallet to go with my Pink Ruby Morgan satchel. Can you tell I like bright colors? Lol!
> View attachment 3091300
> 
> Also found two used Coach wallets that I'll post in the secondhand thread. [emoji3]



Such a fun color!


----------



## dgphoto

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty pop of color!



I know! It's so ME! [emoji4] Thanks!



EGBDF said:


> Such a fun color!



Thanks...I'm in love!!


----------



## annpan23

dgphoto said:


> Went to the outlet today. Holy cow, it was really busy. Anyhoot, walked away with a new wallet to go with my Pink Ruby Morgan satchel. Can you tell I like bright colors? Lol!
> View attachment 3091300
> 
> Also found two used Coach wallets that I'll post in the secondhand thread. [emoji3]



Pretty wallet! How many card slots does it have?Thanks!


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> Last week I revealed the small Audrey navy patent cinched tote. Sadly she was a bit too small for me, but I loved the style and the color, so I went on the hunt for the larger size. Found her for a great deal on eBay so here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3090069



Semi twins! I have one like this too, but it has perforated C's and ties on the side. I wonder if yours is from a different year? I love navy patent, it is so gorgeous.


----------



## Goofydes

I got the Bloomingdale's exclusive Swagger Shoulder Bag today in Saddle. It is much, much bigger than I imagined it to be (which isn't a bad thing ). I was torn between the Black and the Saddle. The deal breaker is it seemed all the bags had the same cream colored accent stitching and I thought it would look more appealing on the Saddle than the Black. I did a double take at the MSRP on the tag. $450?! Really? I am over the moon that I got it during the Loyalist sale for a mere $148. She also came wrapped to the nines in Coach factory wrapping. She is perfect for my intentions: a nice smaller shoulder bag to use when I don't need to bring a lot of stuff.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> Semi twins! I have one like this too, but it has perforated C's and ties on the side. I wonder if yours is from a different year? I love navy patent, it is so gorgeous.




Yay!   Mine has perforated C's as well. The ties were one year and the version with buckles was the next year but otherwise they are very similar. Love this bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> I got the Bloomingdale's exclusive Swagger Shoulder Bag today in Saddle. It is much, much bigger than I imagined it to be (which isn't a bad thing ). I was torn between the Black and the Saddle. The deal breaker is it seemed all the bags had the same cream colored accent stitching and I thought it would look more appealing on the Saddle than the Black. I did a double take at the MSRP on the tag. $450?! Really? I am over the moon that I got it during the Loyalist sale for a mere $148. She also came wrapped to the nines in Coach factory wrapping. She is perfect for my intentions: a nice smaller shoulder bag to use when I don't need to bring a lot of stuff.



Is this ever nice! so only Bloomies carries the bag or is it the colors?


----------



## a.tsao

dgphoto said:


> Went to the outlet today. Holy cow, it was really busy. Anyhoot, walked away with a new wallet to go with my Pink Ruby Morgan satchel. Can you tell I like bright colors? Lol!
> View attachment 3091300
> 
> Also found two used Coach wallets that I'll post in the secondhand thread. [emoji3]



LOVE the color! I love this wallet! I got 2 of them (black and navy) and a pouch!!, Im currently using the black one, Im using my old wallet gold chain with it


----------



## Goofydes

HesitantShopper said:


> Is this ever nice! so only Bloomies carries the bag or is it the colors?



As far as I know Bloomingdales only got this particular silhouette. There is a tag on the bag that says that it is a 100% Bloomingdales exclusive. They are still on sale on the website for $198.48. The colors they have are cream, pink, light blue, saddle, and black. They all have the matte silver hardware, but like I said they all also have the contrast cream colored stitching.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> As far as I know Bloomingdales only got this particular silhouette. There is a tag on the bag that says that it is a 100% Bloomingdales exclusive. They are still on sale on the website for $198.48. The colors they have are cream, pink, light blue, saddle, and black. They all have the matte silver hardware, but like I said they all also have the contrast cream colored stitching.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## dgphoto

annpan23 said:


> Pretty wallet! How many card slots does it have?Thanks!




Six [emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

Goofydes said:


> I got the Bloomingdale's exclusive Swagger Shoulder Bag today in Saddle. It is much, much bigger than I imagined it to be (which isn't a bad thing ). I was torn between the Black and the Saddle. The deal breaker is it seemed all the bags had the same cream colored accent stitching and I thought it would look more appealing on the Saddle than the Black. I did a double take at the MSRP on the tag. $450?! Really? I am over the moon that I got it during the Loyalist sale for a mere $148. She also came wrapped to the nines in Coach factory wrapping. She is perfect for my intentions: a nice smaller shoulder bag to use when I don't need to bring a lot of stuff.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Nice! And what a great deal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Goofydes said:


> I got the Bloomingdale's exclusive Swagger Shoulder Bag today in Saddle. It is much, much bigger than I imagined it to be (which isn't a bad thing ). I was torn between the Black and the Saddle. The deal breaker is it seemed all the bags had the same cream colored accent stitching and I thought it would look more appealing on the Saddle than the Black. I did a double take at the MSRP on the tag. $450?! Really? I am over the moon that I got it during the Loyalist sale for a mere $148. She also came wrapped to the nines in Coach factory wrapping. She is perfect for my intentions: a nice smaller shoulder bag to use when I don't need to bring a lot of stuff.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Love this bag and color! I was looking at the same bag online when they were running the same sale. Would you mind posting a pic of the inside.

P.S. Love your Malory avatar lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Goofydes said:


> I got the Bloomingdale's exclusive Swagger Shoulder Bag today in Saddle. It is much, much bigger than I imagined it to be (which isn't a bad thing ). I was torn between the Black and the Saddle. The deal breaker is it seemed all the bags had the same cream colored accent stitching and I thought it would look more appealing on the Saddle than the Black. I did a double take at the MSRP on the tag. $450?! Really? I am over the moon that I got it during the Loyalist sale for a mere $148. She also came wrapped to the nines in Coach factory wrapping. She is perfect for my intentions: a nice smaller shoulder bag to use when I don't need to bring a lot of stuff.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Very nice!


----------



## ayumiken

Goofydes said:


> I got the Bloomingdale's exclusive Swagger Shoulder Bag today in Saddle. It is much, much bigger than I imagined it to be (which isn't a bad thing ). I was torn between the Black and the Saddle. The deal breaker is it seemed all the bags had the same cream colored accent stitching and I thought it would look more appealing on the Saddle than the Black. I did a double take at the MSRP on the tag. $450?! Really? I am over the moon that I got it during the Loyalist sale for a mere $148. She also came wrapped to the nines in Coach factory wrapping. She is perfect for my intentions: a nice smaller shoulder bag to use when I don't need to bring a lot of stuff.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Wow! I love brown color bags like this. This is very durable thing. Beautiful bag.


----------



## ayumiken

a.tsao said:


> LOVE the color! I love this wallet! I got 2 of them (black and navy) and a pouch!!, Im currently using the black one, Im using my old wallet gold chain with it


I love these.  Nice collections.


----------



## MsBaggins

a.tsao said:


> LOVE the color! I love this wallet! I got 2 of them (black and navy) and a pouch!!, Im currently using the black one, Im using my old wallet gold chain with it



Where did you find the navy??? I got the purple iris but I would loooove one in navy!


----------



## Goofydes

When i get back home i definitely will post a pic of the interior. I did not bring it this weekend because we are at a sport championship and there are sooooo many things that can get on it in a stadium.


----------



## quinna

Just got this metallic Carrie over the weekend. I wasn't sure if she was a keeper, but I think I will because I've been having a hard time finding bags I like with silver hardware.


----------



## Peach08

Just got this mini Cora in patent leather today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am in love!


----------



## dgphoto

quinna said:


> Just got this metallic Carrie over the weekend. I wasn't sure if she was a keeper, but I think I will because I've been having a hard time finding bags I like with silver hardware.



Wow! I'm wiping drool over here! [emoji173]&#65039;



Peach08 said:


> Just got this mini Cora in patent leather today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092935
> 
> 
> I am in love!



This is so adorable!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariquel

Peach08 said:


> Just got this mini Cora in patent leather today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092935
> 
> 
> I am in love!



I've never seen it in this combination pattern/material.  Looks very chic!


----------



## Caspin22

I hit the outlet this morning...I just might have a slight wristlet addiction....  

The leather on the double zip wristlet in metallic blue is crazy soft.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Canderson22 said:


> I hit the outlet this morning...I just might have a slight wristlet addiction....
> 
> The leather on the double zip wristlet in metallic blue is crazy soft.
> 
> View attachment 3093017



Twins on the Jade hangtag case! I think I might really need at least one thing in that gorgeous metallic blue!


----------



## Peach08

Mariquel said:


> I've never seen it in this combination pattern/material.  Looks very chic!




Thx! I thought so as well


----------



## CoachMaven

I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I will be the first to admit that when this bag came out, I was not really all that interested in it. Tales of flimsy leather and not being of the Coach quality kept me away. Then about three weeks ago, I go on a business trip and someone had this exact bag. I fell in love! Saw it in the outlet last week but it was still 50% off, so I decided if it went lower, I'd get it. Got the last one at 60% off today and I absolutely love it! The slouchiness in my opinion makes it even more beautiful.


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> I hit the outlet this morning...I just might have a slight wristlet addiction....
> 
> The leather on the double zip wristlet in metallic blue is crazy soft.
> 
> View attachment 3093017



Cute! I considered the red/black dot one too, lol! And I missed the hangtag styles, but my sights were set on the Rhyder when I got there!


----------



## CoachMaven

quinna said:


> Just got this metallic Carrie over the weekend. I wasn't sure if she was a keeper, but I think I will because I've been having a hard time finding bags I like with silver hardware.



This is very pretty! 



Peach08 said:


> Just got this mini Cora in patent leather today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092935
> 
> 
> I am in love!



Soooo adorable!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093051
> 
> I will be the first to admit that when this bag came out, I was not really all that interested in it. Tales of flimsy leather and not being of the Coach quality kept me away. Then about three weeks ago, I go on a business trip and someone had this exact bag. I fell in love! Saw it in the outlet last week but it was still 50% off, so I decided if it went lower, I'd get it. Got the last one at 60% off today and I absolutely love it! The slouchiness in my opinion makes it even more beautiful.



Congrats. Twins. I l o v e rhyders!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. Twins. I l o v e rhyders!!!



Don't you just love this bag?! I am already thinking ahead of how great this bag will be for travelling and all of its uses. I am not even taking my things out if it, I don't even care it is 110* right now and I am wearing a black bag. I love it that much.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> Don't you just love this bag?! I am already thinking ahead of how great this bag will be for travelling and all of its uses. I am not even taking my things out if it, I don't even care it is 110* right now and I am wearing a black bag. I love it that much.


I love it!  Its hot here but i wear all my bags year round!  This bag is hawwwwwt


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> Cute! I considered the red/black dot one too, lol! And I missed the hangtag styles, but my sights were set on the Rhyder when I got there!




So glad you got it!!!  I briefly considered the black turn lock tote with the floral lining but I definitely don't need another black bag...


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> So glad you got it!!!  I briefly considered the black turn lock tote with the floral lining but I definitely don't need another black bag...



The Market Tote! I saw that one there too! It is a really pretty bag.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Stopped into Wrentham Outlets on my way home tonight and picked up this ADORABLE Baby Bennett satchel ($63) with matching card case ($19). Total score!!!    I have a thing for this cute black and brown signature look and love little satchels this size, as impractical as they can be!!!


----------



## Peach08

CoachMaven said:


> This is very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo adorable!!




I know I debated between this and the baby Bennett. But for 70% off the Cora won out! 

Still wanting the Bennett though. Any one have any thought on it?


----------



## Mariquel

CoachCruiser said:


> Stopped into Wrentham Outlets on my way home tonight and picked up this ADORABLE Baby Bennett satchel ($63) with matching card case ($19). Total score!!!    I have a thing for this cute black and brown signature look and love little satchels this size, as impractical as they can be!!!



Cute! The black/dark brown siggy is one of my favorite coated-canvas looks.


----------



## lurkernomore

CoachCruiser said:


> Stopped into Wrentham Outlets on my way home tonight and picked up this ADORABLE Baby Bennett satchel ($63) with matching card case ($19). Total score!!!    I have a thing for this cute black and brown signature look and love little satchels this size, as impractical as they can be!!!



very pretty! 
I only get to Wrentham a few times a year, but I was there last week. I love the renovation and having the men's/women's stuff together - the staff there is always friendly.


----------



## CoachMaven

Peach08 said:


> I know I debated between this and the baby Bennett. But for 70% off the Cora won out!
> 
> Still wanting the Bennett though. Any one have any thought on it?



Baby Bennett is teeny! I would have gotten the Cora too. But both are very nice.


----------



## Goofydes

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag and color! I was looking at the same bag online when they were running the same sale. Would you mind posting a pic of the inside.
> 
> P.S. Love your Malory avatar lol.



The first photo is of the main interior with my wallet inside for scale. The wallet measures 7 1/4" x 4.365". The main section has a zip pocket on one side and a snap slip pocket opposite to it with the key/accessory strap. The second photo kind of shows the slip pockets on either side of the main compartment. They gusset out at the bottom of the bag so you can fit a bit more than expected in there.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Mariquel said:


> Cute! The black/dark brown siggy is one of my favorite coated-canvas looks.


Thanks!!! Same here! I think it looks pretty sophisticated for a siggy and brings me back to one of my first Coach loves.


----------



## CoachCruiser

lurkernomore said:


> very pretty!
> I only get to Wrentham a few times a year, but I was there last week. I love the renovation and having the men's/women's stuff together - the staff there is always friendly.


Thank you! I love how the coated canvas wears like iron. 

The renovation IS pretty impressive!!! I joked with my mom that it looked fancier than the regular fp store!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Found this gem at T.J. Maxx....hubba hubba. Love me some Legacy!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Stopped into Wrentham Outlets on my way home tonight and picked up this ADORABLE Baby Bennett satchel ($63) with matching card case ($19). Total score!!!    I have a thing for this cute black and brown signature look and love little satchels this size, as impractical as they can be!!!



Ah, so cute! and great price. My ODD has the regular sized bennett in the hot pink(Neon i guess) it's a nice bag, good sized but compact if that makes sense.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Found this gem at T.J. Maxx....hubba hubba. Love me some Legacy!!



What a great color! nice find.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Thanks!!! Same here! I think it looks pretty sophisticated for a siggy and brings me back to one of my first Coach loves.



I agree and generally i am not a siggy purse lover but that color range it's looks quite attractive in. My wallets are always coated canvas and they are awesome, last years.


----------



## CoachCruiser

HesitantShopper said:


> Ah, so cute! and great price. My ODD has the regular sized bennett in the hot pink(Neon i guess) it's a nice bag, good sized but compact if that makes sense.


Yes! I saw the regular-sized bennett and loved it, too (I love satchels in general!), but there was something that just oohed and aahed inside me over this baby-sized one. It fits a surprising amount of essentials and I like paring things down once in awhile to fit a smaller, lighter bag. And I agree, the coated canvas lasts forever and you never have to worry about it!


----------



## quinna

Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!


----------



## Nymeria1

CoachCruiser said:


> Stopped into Wrentham Outlets on my way home tonight and picked up this ADORABLE Baby Bennett satchel ($63) with matching card case ($19). Total score!!!    I have a thing for this cute black and brown signature look and love little satchels this size, as impractical as they can be!!!



I love this, just adorable!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!



Yowza!  Will she replace your other Emerald duffle?


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> Yowza!  Will she replace your other Emerald duffle?



Yeah, I'm definitely trading out the old since it is missing tassels and has some wear.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely trading out the old since it is missing tassels and has some wear.



She's a beauty! Congrats on finding her nwt!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!



Congrats!  I have her little sister.  You find the best hard-to-find discontinued stuff!   It's a skill I wish I have.   enjoy!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Found this gem at T.J. Maxx....hubba hubba. Love me some Legacy!!



Gorgeous color!  Looks like robin?  I never see any legacy stuff at my TJ Maxx.  Enjoy!


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> Found this gem at T.J. Maxx....hubba hubba. Love me some Legacy!!



Great find! Love everything Legacy!


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> She's a beauty! Congrats on finding her nwt!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I have her little sister.  You find the best hard-to-find discontinued stuff!   It's a skill I wish I have.   enjoy!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Nymeria1 said:


> I love this, just adorable!


Thank you, Nymeria!!!


----------



## Peach08

quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!




Beautiful color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great color! nice find.



Thanks!



Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I have her little sister.  You find the best hard-to-find discontinued stuff!   It's a skill I wish I have.   enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!  Looks like robin?  I never see any legacy stuff at my TJ Maxx.  Enjoy!


Me either, this was a first, and probably a last! I've never seen anything full price at my Maxx...let alone something from the 2012 Legacy line.



quinna said:


> Great find! Love everything Legacy!


Me too, wish I'd gotten my booty in gear and gotten items when they were at outlets.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Yes! I saw the regular-sized bennett and loved it, too (I love satchels in general!), but there was something that just oohed and aahed inside me over this baby-sized one. It fits a surprising amount of essentials and I like paring things down once in awhile to fit a smaller, lighter bag. And I agree, the coated canvas lasts forever and you never have to worry about it!



I have seen one before irl, it is so cute, the chain detailing suits it. I am a Satchel person too mainly out of comfort but i find they are the easier for me to work with, though i tend to the small ones..



quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!



nwt? holy smoke. Awesome color! what a find.


----------



## Mariquel

iNeedCoffee said:


> Found this gem at T.J. Maxx....hubba hubba. Love me some Legacy!!



Gorgeous color!  Is that some kind of portfolio?


----------



## Mariquel

quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!



Wow, NWT?!  Somebody sure did show restraint in not using that pretty thing!  Congrats!


----------



## CoachCruiser

quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!


Such a striking color. This is one bag I'm sorry I missed out on. Congrats!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Mariquel said:


> Gorgeous color!  Is that some kind of portfolio?



It's an iPad case...and my iPad fits perfectly. I was worried because I'd bought a MFF case before, but it was just too tight a fit. Glad this one worked out.


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!



Twins! You will love her, and cut those tags!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Goofydes said:


> The first photo is of the main interior with my wallet inside for scale. The wallet measures 7 1/4" x 4.365". The main section has a zip pocket on one side and a snap slip pocket opposite to it with the key/accessory strap. The second photo kind of shows the slip pockets on either side of the main compartment. They gusset out at the bottom of the bag so you can fit a bit more than expected in there.


Thanks for the pix!  Looks like it holds more than you would think.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!


Oooo LOVE Emerald!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Canderson22 said:


> Last week I revealed the small Audrey navy patent cinched tote. Sadly she was a bit too small for me, but I loved the style and the color, so I went on the hunt for the larger size. Found her for a great deal on eBay so here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3090069


Very nice! I love patent leather. My husband says that I'm attracted to "shiny objects". LOL. Did you get a good deal?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

quinna said:


> Pretty excited about this one. Large Legacy Emerald NWT!


Wow. Gorgeous!! Lucky you


----------



## a.tsao

ayumiken said:


> I love these.  Nice collections.



Thank you


----------



## a.tsao

MsBaggins said:


> Where did you find the navy??? I got the purple iris but I would loooove one in navy!



Thanks! I was actually looking for some pop color, but all they have at the outlet was dark colors, or the Coach signature (black/brown) canvas, Im still debating if I should  go exchange to the Coach signature one, because of the canvas is easier to clean... ;/ what should I do?? I need help to decide!!! ;P


----------



## a.tsao

Canderson22 said:


> I hit the outlet this morning...I just might have a slight wristlet addiction....
> 
> The leather on the double zip wristlet in metallic blue is crazy soft.
> 
> View attachment 3093017



Nice collection! I love double zip wristlet!!!!


----------



## Caspin22

LolaCalifornia said:


> Very nice! I love patent leather. My husband says that I'm attracted to "shiny objects". LOL. Did you get a good deal?




I did get a good deal, and I love the bag too!  Thanks.


----------



## ttgreat

dgphoto said:


> Went to the outlet today. Holy cow, it was really busy. Anyhoot, walked away with a new wallet to go with my Pink Ruby Morgan satchel. Can you tell I like bright colors? Lol!
> View attachment 3091300
> 
> Also found two used Coach wallets that I'll post in the secondhand thread. [emoji3]



OMG I Love It !!!! It's So Gorgeous.  I Love bright colors in small doses, just like this. I want one now !!


----------



## quinna

Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.


----------



## stardustgirl

quinna said:


> Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.



That's a lovely bag. What are your reservations with the color? Too yellow-ish / light? Will it maybe become darker and richer over time with some conditioning? I could see this one aging well.


----------



## letstalkbags

quinna said:


> Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.


I think the leather color and stitch detail look great  ! Nice find.


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.




Wow, I haven't seen that one before! It's stunning!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.



I don't remember seeing that bag. She's gorgi, but I understand the reservation on the color. We seem to have very similar taste, and that color would be a little off the radar for me. On the other hand, it would be a great fall color and give you a reason to shop for outfits that you could wear with her if you don't already have them.


----------



## dgphoto

quinna said:


> Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.




This bag is fantastic! I do love the color because it's so different-will be wonderful for fall, for sure.


----------



## dgphoto

My new-to-me 'bay purchase came today. Opened the box, added the extra tassel and tag, and moved right in-love at first sight! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ZSP

quinna said:


> Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.



I'll be happy to take that off your hands......I love the color!  It's really beautiful.

Great find.


----------



## dgphoto

ttgreat said:


> OMG I Love It !!!! It's So Gorgeous.  I Love bright colors in small doses, just like this. I want one now !!




Thanks! I love it a lot[emoji2]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.



Beautiful. I  Just love it


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me 'bay purchase came today. Opened the box, added the extra tassel and tag, and moved right in-love at first sight! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3096077



Lovely! the tassels are such a great touch.


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me 'bay purchase came today. Opened the box, added the extra tassel and tag, and moved right in-love at first sight! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3096077


This is pretty!  I missed out on the legacy Molly's.


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me 'bay purchase came today. Opened the box, added the extra tassel and tag, and moved right in-love at first sight! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3096077



love Molly - enjoy!


----------



## stardustgirl

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me 'bay purchase came today. Opened the box, added the extra tassel and tag, and moved right in-love at first sight! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3096077



Very classy! And the tassels add some fun. It's a very pretty bag.


----------



## dgphoto

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! the tassels are such a great touch.



Thanks! I only recently discovered the whole 'accessorize yo bag' thang. I was living under a rock for the last six years. [emoji6]



Iamminda said:


> This is pretty!  I missed out on the legacy Molly's.



I did too! Just recently discovered the joys of Coach again! Haven't had a new purse in years, literally!



lurkernomore said:


> love Molly - enjoy!



I'm hooked now...need one in every color. Somebody change my 'bay password, STAT!!! [emoji39]


----------



## iNeedCoffee

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me 'bay purchase came today. Opened the box, added the extra tassel and tag, and moved right in-love at first sight! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3096077



Beautiful!! The tag and tassel look fabulous on her.


----------



## dgphoto

stardustgirl said:


> Very classy! And the tassels add some fun. It's a very pretty bag.



Thanks! I'm so in lerve with her already!! [emoji8]



iNeedCoffee said:


> Beautiful!! The tag and tassel look fabulous on her.



Thank you! I'm kinda hooked on tassels at the moment. [emoji4] I'm stalking etsy every day to see if anyone has added new colors, lol!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me 'bay purchase came today. Opened the box, added the extra tassel and tag, and moved right in-love at first sight! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3096077


It's beautiful! I LOVE Molly. It's one of my favorite Legacy bags... I wish I had the guts to wear white because this one looks so classy.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

I haven't bought anything Coach in years but I needed a bag that has a middle zipped section but with easy access on the side compartments. Upon browsing the 'bay', I fell in love with this beauty -- Small Margot Carryall in Midnight:






This is also my first time to post on this thread. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## quinna

stardustgirl said:


> That's a lovely bag. What are your reservations with the color? Too yellow-ish / light? Will it maybe become darker and richer over time with some conditioning? I could see this one aging well.





letstalkbags said:


> I think the leather color and stitch detail look great  ! Nice find.





Jaidybug said:


> Wow, I haven't seen that one before! It's stunning!!!





iNeedCoffee said:


> I don't remember seeing that bag. She's gorgi, but I understand the reservation on the color. We seem to have very similar taste, and that color would be a little off the radar for me. On the other hand, it would be a great fall color and give you a reason to shop for outfits that you could wear with her if you don't already have them.





dgphoto said:


> This bag is fantastic! I do love the color because it's so different-will be wonderful for fall, for sure.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful. I  Just love it


Thanks, ladies! She's growing on me, so I'll probably keep her. I'm not usually a warm or earthy color person, but this bag is definitely unique and would work well for fall. I have a bad habit of hoarding bags just because they're rare.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Thanks, ladies! She's growing on me, so I'll probably keep her. I'm not usually a warm or earthy color person, but this bag is definitely unique and would work well for fall. I have a bad habit of hoarding bags just because they're rare.



Me too!! 
I resisted my ultimate holy grail (the fabled and rare Jade Sage ) on eBay...she was priced at $650. The listing ended yesterday. Whew! I wanted her soooo bad, but that's a lot of money. 
Enjoy your new pretty, she's a stunner!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I haven't bought anything Coach in years but I needed a bag that has a middle zipped section but with easy access on the side compartments. Upon browsing the 'bay', I fell in love with this beauty -- Small Margot Carryall in Midnight:
> 
> View attachment 3096657
> 
> View attachment 3096658
> 
> 
> This is also my first time to post on this thread. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



cute! nice choice.


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> Me too!!
> 
> I resisted my ultimate holy grail (the fabled and rare Jade Sage ) on eBay...she was priced at $650. The listing ended yesterday. Whew! I wanted her soooo bad, but that's a lot of money.
> 
> Enjoy your new pretty, she's a stunner!




A Jade Sage just sold a week or two ago on eBay for $379. It was poorly listed though, so wouldn't have come up in a search.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> A Jade Sage just sold a week or two ago on eBay for $379. It was poorly listed though, so wouldn't have come up in a search.



It's probably the one that was listed at $650..lol. 
I never have gotten the knack of finding really rare bags that are poorly listed.


----------



## CoachMaven

quinna said:


> Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.



Oh, is this the buffalo leather Caroline?? So unique!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

HesitantShopper said:


> cute! nice choice.



Thanks so much! I'll be using it tomorrow for church


----------



## Iamminda

Finally got something in the denim color.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049




Oh that is gorgeous and squishy!  Love it!


----------



## ZSP

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



Love this...I have a Kristin Domed Satchel in Denim and it's one of my favorite bags.  The color is so saturated and rich.  

Congrats to you.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Oh that is gorgeous and squishy!  Love it!



Thanks so much.



ZSP said:


> Love this...I have a Kristin Domed Satchel in Denim and it's one of my favorite bags.  The color is so saturated and rich.
> 
> Congrats to you.



Thank you.  I googled the denim Kristin domed Satchel -- so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049


Love this. I hve the mini


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this. I hve the mini


Thanks.  I remember seeing your gorgeous mini -- it kinda inspired me to get this.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I remember seeing your gorgeous mini -- it kinda inspired me to get this.



I love the pebble?  Where you find it?


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the pebble?  Where you find it?


At the outlet.  I will pm you.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



This looks gorgeous! Love the color and leather looks amazing.


----------



## ccbfan

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this. I hve the mini



Hi, can I get the style number for your mini?  Did you find yours at the outlet?  Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> This looks gorgeous! Love the color and leather looks amazing.


Thanks so much.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



Pretty color and yummy leather.  Congrats!


----------



## dgphoto

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I haven't bought anything Coach in years but I needed a bag that has a middle zipped section but with easy access on the side compartments. Upon browsing the 'bay', I fell in love with this beauty -- Small Margot Carryall in Midnight:
> 
> View attachment 3096657
> 
> View attachment 3096658
> 
> 
> This is also my first time to post on this thread. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



Gorgeous!!!



Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



Wow, that color is marvelous!


----------



## ZSP

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049





ZSP said:


> Love this...I have a Kristin Domed Satchel in Denim and it's one of my favorite bags.  The color is so saturated and rich.
> 
> Congrats to you.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I googled the denim Kristin domed Satchel -- so pretty!



I didn't see a great representation of my bag when googling so here's a pic I posted a while back.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28775075&postcount=10470

But I do see a slight difference between the two denim colors.  I'm sure it's a variance between the two lines but they're both gorgeous bags.  lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ccbfan said:


> hi, can i get the style number for your mini?  Did you find yours at the outlet?  Thank you!


34505.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



Love this! but i'd need a mini.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



Gorgeous. .love that blue!


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049




love this - the blue is perfect - enjoy!


----------



## ttgreat

Ooooo, I love it !!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049


Such a pretty color, and looks so squishy! I almost got the mini but then I got the Snoopy mini instead, and since it was blue too, I couldn't justify getting both.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Pretty color and yummy leather.  Congrats!





dgphoto said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that color is marvelous!





HesitantShopper said:


> Love this! but i'd need a mini.





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous. .love that blue!





lurkernomore said:


> love this - the blue is perfect - enjoy!





ttgreat said:


> Ooooo, I love it !!



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

ZSP said:


> I didn't see a great representation of my bag when googling so here's a pic I posted a while back.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28775075&postcount=10470
> 
> But I do see a slight difference between the two denim colors.  I'm sure it's a variance between the two lines but they're both gorgeous bags.  lol



Thanks for posting this pic -- it's beautiful.  I prefer smooth leather to pebbled but this color is too pretty to pass up.  



whateve said:


> Such a pretty color, and looks so squishy! I almost got the mini but then I got the Snoopy mini instead, and since it was blue too, I couldn't justify getting both.



Thanks.  I like the light blue Snoopy mini.


----------



## Hasbro4

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049


This is so beautiful! You said it's the large size? Is it huge? Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Hasbro4 said:


> This is so beautiful! You said it's the large size? Is it huge? Thank you!


Thanks!  It is large like the large Bleecker duffle.  I pushed it down to create a slouch.  If I didn't push it down, it measures about 14 inches tall, 7 1/2 in depth (round bottom) and 14 1/2 in wide at the very top where the zipper is.  It is larger than I like but the mini is too small for me for day to day.


----------



## Hasbro4

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  It is large like the large Bleecker duffle.  I pushed it down to create a slouch.  If I didn't push it down, it measures about 14 inches tall, 7 1/2 in depth (round bottom) and 14 1/2 in wide at the very top where the zipper is.  It is larger than I like but the mini is too small for me for day to day.


I don't think the Bleecker duffles look that big after slouching. Great choice! The pebbled leather on your looks so soft and smooshy.  Did they have other colors besides the denim? I wonder how close the denim color is to Legacy cobalt? Thanks!!


----------



## Iamminda

Hasbro4 said:


> I don't think the Bleecker duffles look that big after slouching. Great choice! The pebbled leather on your looks so soft and smooshy.  Did they have other colors besides the denim? I wonder how close the denim color is to Legacy cobalt? Thanks!!


It comes in black and saddle as well.  I haven't seen cobalt IRL but I believe denim is a brighter blue than cobalt.  I roughly measured my large Bleecker grommet duffle -- it is 1 in shorter, 1 in wider at the top at the zipper, same depth.  Maybe the Bleecker duffle seems smaller because calf leather may be easier to smoosh and push down than pebbled leather.


----------



## Hasbro4

Iamminda said:


> It comes in black and saddle as well.  I haven't seen cobalt IRL but I believe denim is a brighter blue than cobalt.  I roughly measured my large Bleecker grommet duffle -- it is 1 in shorter, 1 in wider at the top at the zipper, same depth.  Maybe the Bleecker duffle seems smaller because calf leather may be easier to smoosh and push down than pebbled leather.


I have the black grommet duffle and it is one of my favorites! It is so soft and slouchy. I was hoping the pebbled one would be as soft and slouchy as well. Enjoy your denim duffle! Thanks!


----------



## Hasbro4

Iamminda said:


> It comes in black and saddle as well.  I haven't seen cobalt IRL but I believe denim is a brighter blue than cobalt.  I roughly measured my large Bleecker grommet duffle -- it is 1 in shorter, 1 in wider at the top at the zipper, same depth.  Maybe the Bleecker duffle seems smaller because calf leather may be easier to smoosh and push down than pebbled leather.


And thanks for taking the time to measure and compare the two. I found an outlet that has a denim one so I can't wait to see it IRL!


----------



## Iamminda

Hasbro4 said:


> And thanks for taking the time to measure and compare the two. I found an outlet that has a denim one so I can't wait to see it IRL!


You are welcome.  Hope you like it


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



Love Denim!  How much are the Outlets selling them for?  I just got a Denim Edie so can't justify another Denim bag but this is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> Love Denim!  How much are the Outlets selling them for?  I just got a Denim Edie so can't justify another Denim bag but this is gorgeous!


Thank you.  it was $158 (so I think 20/50).  the denim Edie is beautiful -- I considered it as well.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> Thank you.  it was $158 (so I think 20/50).  the denim Edie is beautiful -- I considered it as well.



Great price!


----------



## lovemydoggies

Quinna: Already posted in the ID section, but I wanted to share this Whipstitch Embossed Caroline I just found. Not sure how I feel about the color, but I'm not making any hasty descisions since it's apparently hard to come by.
I love the Coach logo and the tags on your beautiful bag!


----------



## sweetkiss

My new (to me) Kristin woven leather purse in Mushroom!


----------



## dgphoto

sweetkiss said:


> My new (to me) Kristin woven leather purse in Mushroom!




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Fab!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

sweetkiss said:


> My new (to me) Kristin woven leather purse in Mushroom!



Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sweetkiss said:


> My new (to me) Kristin woven leather purse in Mushroom!



so nice!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

sweetkiss said:


> My new (to me) Kristin woven leather purse in Mushroom!


Very nice! I love the weave. And it looks to be in great condition! Congrats!


----------



## Foz

My coach Market tote. I never thought I will like this bag. But its really nice IRL


----------



## carinas

Iamminda said:


> Finally got something in the denim color.
> 
> View attachment 3099049



Gorgeous! Inspired by your pic, just ordered mini from FOS. See, that's why I don't visit this thread too often.


----------



## Iamminda

carinas said:


> Gorgeous! Inspired by your pic, just ordered mini from FOS. See, that's why I don't visit this thread too often.


Thanks!   Hope you like your mini


----------



## hinaher

My new croc swagger that I finally took out


----------



## carinas

Foz said:


> My coach Market tote. I never thought I will like this bag. But its really nice IRL



Lovely! Too bad it's sold out everywhere, would love to get my hands on this one.


----------



## Iamminda

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out


So elegant and classy!


----------



## hinaher

Iamminda said:


> So elegant and classy!



thank you!


----------



## hinaher

sweetkiss said:


> My new (to me) Kristin woven leather purse in Mushroom!


nice!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Foz said:


> My coach Market tote. I never thought I will like this bag. But its really nice IRL


Love love love. Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out


L o v e


----------



## frivofrugalista

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out



Love love love!


----------



## Foz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love love love. Twins






carinas said:


> Lovely! Too bad it's sold out everywhere, would love to get my hands on this one.




Yes , I was lucky to get one from outlet! Wasnt even crazy about it but when i got home and start using it , i am loving it . &#10084;&#65039;&#128155;&#128154;


----------



## Foz

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out



That is one gorgeous bag!&#128150;&#10084;&#65039;&#128155; Congrats


----------



## lurkernomore

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out



wow  - this bag is gorgeous - enjoy!


----------



## Headlighted

Here is my first full-price Coach in probably 2 years, the lovely Rhyder Crossbody! My bag style has changed so much in the past few years, it's funny what I gravitate to now.


----------



## Iamminda

Headlighted said:


> Here is my first full-price Coach in probably 2 years, the lovely Rhyder Crossbody! My bag style has changed so much in the past few years, it's funny what I gravitate to now.


That is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Mariquel

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out



Love the bag! This is a great picture!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Headlighted said:


> Here is my first full-price Coach in probably 2 years, the lovely Rhyder Crossbody! My bag style has changed so much in the past few years, it's funny what I gravitate to now.


I love this bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Headlighted said:


> Here is my first full-price Coach in probably 2 years, the lovely Rhyder Crossbody! My bag style has changed so much in the past few years, it's funny what I gravitate to now.



Very nice!


----------



## hinaher

Foz said:


> That is one gorgeous bag!&#128150;&#10084;&#65039;&#128155; Congrats


thanks. im in love


----------



## hinaher

Mariquel said:


> Love the bag! This is a great picture!


thank you. quite proud of that pic (coffee time without kids) hehe.


----------



## donnaoh

CoachMaven said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093051
> 
> I will be the first to admit that when this bag came out, I was not really all that interested in it. Tales of flimsy leather and not being of the Coach quality kept me away. Then about three weeks ago, I go on a business trip and someone had this exact bag. I fell in love! Saw it in the outlet last week but it was still 50% off, so I decided if it went lower, I'd get it. Got the last one at 60% off today and I absolutely love it! The slouchiness in my opinion makes it even more beautiful.


She's gorgeous!


----------



## stardustgirl

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out



I  the croc!


----------



## lurkernomore

Headlighted said:


> Here is my first full-price Coach in probably 2 years, the lovely Rhyder Crossbody! My bag style has changed so much in the past few years, it's funny what I gravitate to now.



love the hardware/style of the bag combination (hope that makes sense) - enjoy!


----------



## Kitts

Outlet finds last weekend. Bleecker New Penny in red currant and Olivia sunglasses. The glasses were $88 on the last FOS but $69 in store.


----------



## dgphoto

My new-to-me 'bay purchase...Nancy satchel in merlot. $36 shipped! It is in great condition but no detachable strap. [emoji53] I might actually be able to move out of parchment Molly for this one...


----------



## dgphoto

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out



This is beautiful! [emoji171][emoji172][emoji170]



Headlighted said:


> Here is my first full-price Coach in probably 2 years, the lovely Rhyder Crossbody! My bag style has changed so much in the past few years, it's funny what I gravitate to now.



Love this...that black is super sharp!



Kitts said:


> Outlet finds last weekend. Bleecker New Penny in red currant and Olivia sunglasses. The glasses were $88 on the last FOS but $69 in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104036



That red bag is marvelous! [emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]


----------



## LolaCalifornia

My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me 'bay purchase...Nancy satchel in merlot. $36 shipped! It is in great condition but no detachable strap. [emoji53] I might actually be able to move out of parchment Molly for this one...
> View attachment 3104055


Great deal!! Also a really good color for the fall... (well, NOT just the Fall--ha ha!)


----------



## stardustgirl

Kitts said:


> Outlet finds last weekend. Bleecker New Penny in red currant and Olivia sunglasses. The glasses were $88 on the last FOS but $69 in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104036



Nice! Is that silver hardware? Red/Silver seems to be such a hard combination to find. 



LolaCalifornia said:


> My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!



I love those colors!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

LolaCalifornia said:


> My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!



It's not fuchsia, is it? Whatever the color, she is gorgeous...and so is the robin! Congrats!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

stardustgirl said:


> I love those colors!



Thank you! I like them too.



iNeedCoffee said:


> It's not fuchsia, is it? Whatever the color, she is gorgeous...and so is the robin! Congrats!



Apparently it should either be Magenta or Pink Scarlet...(for a Mini Tanner with silver hardware). Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

LolaCalifornia said:


> My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!


These colors made me happy when I saw your post.  Congrats on these two gorgeous bags!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Iamminda said:


> These colors made me happy when I saw your post.  Congrats on these two gorgeous bags!


Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

LolaCalifornia said:


> My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!



That looks like Pink Scarlet to me. Magenta is a little more of a purple undertone. Very pretty!


----------



## Headlighted

lurkernomore said:


> love the hardware/style of the bag combination (hope that makes sense) - enjoy!


Me too! This is actually my favourite combination. I think it's just gorgeous and classic. 



Iamminda said:


> That is gorgeous!  Congrats!


Thank you!



dgphoto said:


> Love this...that black is super sharp!
> [emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]



It is, it makes the gold rivets really pop. Thank you!


----------



## Headlighted

LolaCalifornia said:


> My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!



I just love these! I wish I would've gotten a Mini Tanner when they were out. They're up there with the new Willis for some of my favourite crossbodies.


----------



## eleanors36

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out



Very pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

LolaCalifornia said:


> My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!



Such pretty pops of color!  Congrats!


----------



## dgphoto

LolaCalifornia said:


> Great deal!! Also a really good color for the fall... (well, NOT just the Fall--ha ha!)



Thanks! I had Fall in mind when I purchased this one. Now I just need ideas on how to accessorize her!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

CoachMaven said:


> That looks like Pink Scarlet to me. Magenta is a little more of a purple undertone. Very pretty!



Thank you! I agree... I've googled both colors, and-- you're right! Magenta is more purple. I think I can say this MT is Pink Scarlet. Yay!



Headlighted said:


> I just love these! I wish I would've gotten a Mini Tanner when they were out. They're up there with the new Willis for some of my favourite crossbodies.



They are still out there if you don't mind getting one that's pre-loved. I got these that way and they are in excellent condition. It's never too late... (I'm such an enabler!) 



eleanors36 said:


> Such pretty pops of color!  Congrats!



Thank you! That's what attracted me to these colors. They are so cheerful!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

dgphoto said:


> Thanks! I had Fall in mind when I purchased this one. Now I just need ideas on how to accessorize her!



Decisions, decisions... ponytail scarves, FOBs, hangtags/tassels... lots of choices! Lately, I'm really liking these pom-pom FOB's. Like this one (but several colors to choose from):


----------



## HesitantShopper

LolaCalifornia said:


> My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!



These are lovely!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LolaCalifornia said:


> Decisions, decisions... ponytail scarves, FOBs, hangtags/tassels... lots of choices! Lately, I'm really liking these pom-pom FOB's. Like this one (but several colors to choose from):


I just got my grey one in the mail and HAD TO order the black!!! They are so inexpensive too! Mine took almost 3 weeks to get here though! Now I need to WAIT again for my black one!


----------



## hinaher

eleanors36 said:


> Very pretty!


thank you


----------



## hinaher

stardustgirl said:


> I  the croc!


thanks! love carrying it around.


----------



## hinaher

dgphoto said:


> This is beautiful! [emoji171][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Love this...that black is super sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> That red bag is marvelous! [emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]



thanks!!!


----------



## Nymeria1

hinaher said:


> My new croc swagger that I finally took out



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## CatePNW

LolaCalifornia said:


> My "new-to-me" Mini additions! They both have silver hardware. I know the blue one is Robin... but can anyone help me figure out the color of the pink one, please? Magenta? Pink Scarlet? Thank you!



Oh, I am SO jealous of these!  They look new and such nice leather and colors!  I have the studded Saddle one and love it, but I want a studless one too.  It's the perfect size crossbody for me, nice and light and holds quite a bit.  

I check eBay now and then, but they are either too expensive, or they have too much wear, missing long strap, scratched up, etc.  You got two great colors!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HesitantShopper said:


> These are lovely!



Thank you!



Thatsmypurse said:


> I just got my grey one in the mail and HAD TO order the black!!! They are so inexpensive too! Mine took almost 3 weeks to get here though! Now I need to WAIT again for my black one!



Is the pom pom as cute in person as it looks online? I really need to get one!



CatePNW said:


> Oh, I am SO jealous of these!  They look new and such nice leather and colors!  I have the studded Saddle one and love it, but I want a studless one too.  It's the perfect size crossbody for me, nice and light and holds quite a bit.
> 
> I check eBay now and then, but they are either too expensive, or they have too much wear, missing long strap, scratched up, etc.  You got two great colors!



Thank you! I looked for a long time-- and then found both at once! I guess persistence pays off. I'm sure you'll also find one (or two)...


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.


----------



## dgphoto

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3105390
> 
> 
> Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.




Gorgeous!! Congratulations [emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3105390
> 
> 
> Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.



Of course you couldn't!  Lovely!


----------



## carinas

My new Denim Mini Duffle from FOS sale


----------



## MKB0925

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3105390
> 
> 
> Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.



Congrats. ...so pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

carinas said:


> My new Denim Mini Duffle from FOS sale



This bag is adorable!   I love the color. 



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3105390
> 
> 
> Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.




You are a sweet angel for saving this beauty from the outlet.  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3105390
> 
> 
> Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.





carinas said:


> My new Denim Mini Duffle from FOS sale



Beautiful bags, ladies.


----------



## quinna

Thought I'd share my new to me ebay steal since I couldn't recall seeing a previous reveal. Got this Bleecker Pinnacle Croc Carryall for a whopping $60. The vachetta needed some cleaning, which I've been working on, and it's a little streaky, but not a deal breaker for the price.


----------



## carinas

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3105390
> 
> 
> Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.



Very nice find!


----------



## carinas

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.



Thank You!


----------



## dgphoto

quinna said:


> Thought I'd share my new to me ebay steal since I couldn't recall seeing a previous reveal. Got this Bleecker Pinnacle Croc Carryall for a whopping $60. The vachetta needed some cleaning, which I've been working on, and it's a little streaky, but not a deal breaker for the price.




What a fantastic bag-and a great deal too. I love it!


----------



## tonij2000

What a steal!


----------



## stardustgirl

quinna said:


> Thought I'd share my new to me ebay steal since I couldn't recall seeing a previous reveal. Got this Bleecker Pinnacle Croc Carryall for a whopping $60. The vachetta needed some cleaning, which I've been working on, and it's a little streaky, but not a deal breaker for the price.



That is a totally covetable bag! So beautiful! And way to go on getting it for such a bargain price - that's even more fun.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the pom pom as cute in person as it looks online? I really need to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I looked for a long time-- and then found both at once! I guess persistence pays off. I'm sure you'll also find one (or two)...


I think the Pom Poms are very cute in person! I got mine on Amazon and it is soo soft and cute! The clasp is a little cheap, but you can't tell once its on your bag!


----------



## Sarah03

I got the stars keychain from the Macy's sale today:
View attachment 3105791

I also found this clutch at DSW!  It matches a new skirt I purchased perfectly! 
View attachment 3105792


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> I got the stars keychain from the Macy's sale today:
> View attachment 3105791
> 
> I also found this clutch at DSW!  It matches a new skirt I purchased perfectly!
> View attachment 3105792



Twins on the fob! I ordered and picked up in store for mine yesterday. I wish I would have looked it over before leaving because the gold star looks pitted already. Yours looks perfect, maybe I should try ordering another one.


----------



## stardustgirl

Sarah03 said:


> I got the stars keychain from the Macy's sale today:
> View attachment 3105791
> 
> I also found this clutch at DSW!  It matches a new skirt I purchased perfectly!
> View attachment 3105792



I love both of those! I'm especially fond of the stars fob - I like starry items.


----------



## Sarah03

stardustgirl said:


> I love both of those! I'm especially fond of the stars fob - I like starry items.



Thank you!  I've been waiting for the stars to go on sale. 



Harley77 said:


> Twins on the fob! I ordered and picked up in store for mine yesterday. I wish I would have looked it over before leaving because the gold star looks pitted already. Yours looks perfect, maybe I should try ordering another one.




Definitely try again!  I bet you'll get a good one.


----------



## quinna

stardustgirl said:


> That is a totally covetable bag! So beautiful! And way to go on getting it for such a bargain price - that's even more fun.





dgphoto said:


> What a fantastic bag-and a great deal too. I love it!


Thanks!


----------



## sunnybrii

Sarah03 said:


> I got the stars keychain from the Macy's sale today:
> View attachment 3105791
> 
> I also found this clutch at DSW!  It matches a new skirt I purchased perfectly!
> View attachment 3105792



Love the stars keyfob!!!
Was this on sale at Macy's?


----------



## Sarah03

sunnybrii said:


> Love the stars keyfob!!!
> 
> Was this on sale at Macy's?




Thank you!  Yes it was. It was on Macy's website this morning, but I'm not sure if it's still there.


----------



## sunnybrii

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  Yes it was. It was on Macy's website this morning, but I'm not sure if it's still there.



Yay, it's still there! Thank you!!!


----------



## Sarah03

sunnybrii said:


> Yay, it's still there! Thank you!!!




You're welcome!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3105390
> 
> 
> Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.



Great find!



carinas said:


> My new Denim Mini Duffle from FOS sale



love this color!



quinna said:


> Thought I'd share my new to me ebay steal since I couldn't recall seeing a previous reveal. Got this Bleecker Pinnacle Croc Carryall for a whopping $60. The vachetta needed some cleaning, which I've been working on, and it's a little streaky, but not a deal breaker for the price.



Nice deal, nicely detailed bag.



Sarah03 said:


> I got the stars keychain from the Macy's sale today:
> View attachment 3105791
> 
> I also found this clutch at DSW!  It matches a new skirt I purchased perfectly!
> View attachment 3105792



I saw the fob over on MK.. really suits your bag... nice clutch!


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> I saw the fob over on MK.. really suits your bag... nice clutch!




Thanks!  I might have gasped when I saw the clutch just sitting pretty on the shelf. Lol.


----------



## lurkernomore

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3105390
> 
> 
> Found this lovely lady at the outlet yesterday. She was the last one, sitting alone in the window. I couldn't turn her down, lol.



Of course she needed to go home with you! Enjoy!



carinas said:


> My new Denim Mini Duffle from FOS sale



I love this blue!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Thought I'd share my new to me ebay steal since I couldn't recall seeing a previous reveal. Got this Bleecker Pinnacle Croc Carryall for a whopping $60. The vachetta needed some cleaning, which I've been working on, and it's a little streaky, but not a deal breaker for the price.



your excellence at ebay stalking  continues - congrats!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> I got the stars keychain from the Macy's sale today:
> View attachment 3105791
> 
> I also found this clutch at DSW!  It matches a new skirt I purchased perfectly!
> View attachment 3105792




you are on fire!


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> you are on fire!




Lol. For sure. I need an intervention!  But I justify it by selling off other bags.


----------



## quinna

lurkernomore said:


> your excellence at ebay stalking  continues - congrats!



Haha thanks!


----------



## scoutmhen

Here's my MFF new Phoebe (the redesigned one) in saddle and gold. I got it during the last FOS. I love it but it is so hard to decide which bag to carry between this one and my embossed Edie and Edie 31.  First world problems. [emoji1]


----------



## Kitts

dgphoto said:


> That red bag is marvelous! [emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]



Thank you!



stardustgirl said:


> Nice! Is that silver hardware? Red/Silver seems to be such a hard combination to find.



It is silver hardware, which is my favorite!


----------



## LaLaLea

I wasn't going to order anything but this past sale was too good. Ordered this lady. This bag is amazing! And almost perfect! I love the details and the size is just right! The leather is thick, pebbly, smooshy (you know what I mean ), love the wide strap! BUT one major drawback is it doesn't have any zipper OR snap closure on the flap so I'm imagining things spilling all over the floor. Still trying to  decide whether or not to keep.


----------



## Sarah03

LaLaLea said:


> View attachment 3107458
> View attachment 3107459
> View attachment 3107460
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to order anything but this past sale was too good. Ordered this lady. This bag is amazing! And almost perfect! I love the details and the size is just right! The leather is thick, pebbly, smooshy (you know what I mean ), love the wide strap! BUT one major drawback is it doesn't have any zipper OR snap closure on the flap so I'm imagining things spilling all over the floor. Still trying to  decide whether or not to keep.




Love love love it!


----------



## Iamminda

LaLaLea said:


> View attachment 3107458
> View attachment 3107459
> View attachment 3107460
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to order anything but this past sale was too good. Ordered this lady. This bag is amazing! And almost perfect! I love the details and the size is just right! The leather is thick, pebbly, smooshy (you know what I mean ), love the wide strap! BUT one major drawback is it doesn't have any zipper OR snap closure on the flap so I'm imagining things spilling all over the floor. Still trying to  decide whether or not to keep.



Congrats!  It's gorgeous.  I ordered it too and can't wait to get it.  I have a few Dakotah's and haven't had any problems with things spilling out.  It may not be a good purse if you take pubic transportation since there is no zipper.   Good luck deciding.


----------



## LaLaLea

Sarah03 said:


> Love love love it!




Thank you!


----------



## LaLaLea

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  It's gorgeous.  I ordered it too and can't wait to get it.  I have a few Dakotah's and haven't had any problems with things spilling out.  It may not be a good purse if you take pubic transportation since there is no zipper.   Good luck deciding.




Thank you! That's great to hear from someone who's own it. And the fact you have several must mean it's not a huge problem. I always tend to buy something with zip closure and ok with snap or turnlock for flap bags, but didn't realized this doesn't have either. Just have to get myself used to the idea. I was planning to use this on a flight trip.


----------



## frivofrugalista

LaLaLea said:


> View attachment 3107458
> View attachment 3107459
> View attachment 3107460
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to order anything but this past sale was too good. Ordered this lady. This bag is amazing! And almost perfect! I love the details and the size is just right! The leather is thick, pebbly, smooshy (you know what I mean ), love the wide strap! BUT one major drawback is it doesn't have any zipper OR snap closure on the flap so I'm imagining things spilling all over the floor. Still trying to  decide whether or not to keep.



This bag is a beauty! I have 2 and one time I hit the break too hard and the bag fell forward but nothing spilled out! Enjoy!


----------



## LaLaLea

frivofrugalista said:


> This bag is a beauty! I have 2 and one time I hit the break too hard and the bag fell forward but nothing spilled out! Enjoy!




Thank you!! Good to know! I'm leaning towards keeping it, it's such a beauty it'll be really hard to return!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LaLaLea said:


> View attachment 3107458
> View attachment 3107459
> View attachment 3107460
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to order anything but this past sale was too good. Ordered this lady. This bag is amazing! And almost perfect! I love the details and the size is just right! The leather is thick, pebbly, smooshy (you know what I mean ), love the wide strap! BUT one major drawback is it doesn't have any zipper OR snap closure on the flap so I'm imagining things spilling all over the floor. Still trying to  decide whether or not to keep.


Beautiful. I need this in the large RED!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My FOS goodies from the last two sales. Sale before last- Apricot skinny wallet, "C" key chain in black nickel. ( I think ) Last sale- Large wristlet in metallic blue, the dragonfly fob, and the Apricot/Coral colorblock mini Crosby. I'm happy the wallet fits in Crosby with no problems. Everything was wrapped beautifully, and in pristine shape although both boxes were smushed. The wristlet smells awesome and is soft, like I've heard others say. I love everything. I showed that ban who's boss!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies from the last two sales. Sale before last- Apricot skinny wallet, "C" key chain in black nickel. ( I think ) Last sale- Large wristlet in metallic blue, the dragonfly fob, and the Apricot/Coral colorblock mini Crosby. I'm happy the wallet fits in Crosby with no problems. Everything was wrapped beautifully, and in pristine shape although both boxes were smushed. The wristlet smells awesome and is soft, like I've heard others say. I love everything. I showed that ban who's boss!



Nice haul!   You are the boss!


----------



## LaLaLea

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful. I need this in the large RED!



Thank you! Red sounds GORGEOUS though I have never seen it! Do share if you do find one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LaLaLea said:


> Thank you! Red sounds GORGEOUS though I have never seen it! Do share if you do find one!


Ok. Its beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

LaLaLea said:


> View attachment 3107458
> View attachment 3107459
> View attachment 3107460
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to order anything but this past sale was too good. Ordered this lady. This bag is amazing! And almost perfect! I love the details and the size is just right! The leather is thick, pebbly, smooshy (you know what I mean ), love the wide strap! BUT one major drawback is it doesn't have any zipper OR snap closure on the flap so I'm imagining things spilling all over the floor. Still trying to  decide whether or not to keep.


Wowsa...she is very cool. Great picks. May I ask the item #? Wondering if its the "small" that was in the FOS last week. I ordered but it hasnt come yet. Your pics just make me more excited to get it!


----------



## neonbright

My FOS purchase #1, I went back the day before the last hours and purchase three more items.

I had to get me a cosmetic case, love it and worth the purchase, Lyla Double Gussett Crossbody, I have one in fuchsia and I know I love this in black and last plus it is my first purchase the Zip Street Tote in Signature Canvas, I can see me using this outlet shopping.

[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## MsBaggins

LaLaLea said:


> View attachment 3107458
> View attachment 3107459
> View attachment 3107460
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to order anything but this past sale was too good. Ordered this lady. This bag is amazing! And almost perfect! I love the details and the size is just right! The leather is thick, pebbly, smooshy (you know what I mean ), love the wide strap! BUT one major drawback is it doesn't have any zipper OR snap closure on the flap so I'm imagining things spilling all over the floor. Still trying to  decide whether or not to keep.



I loooove this!!! Mine is coming tomorrow and now I'm even more excited!!!! 

I'm loading that thing up as soon as I get it, too. My accessories will be all set and ready go.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies from the last two sales. Sale before last- Apricot skinny wallet, "C" key chain in black nickel. ( I think ) Last sale- Large wristlet in metallic blue, the dragonfly fob, and the Apricot/Coral colorblock mini Crosby. I'm happy the wallet fits in Crosby with no problems. Everything was wrapped beautifully, and in pristine shape although both boxes were smushed. The wristlet smells awesome and is soft, like I've heard others say. I love everything. I showed that ban who's boss!



Very nice! love the dragonfly fob.. would have ordered one if it wasn't so expensive to ship to here...

Great color on the crosby!


----------



## Coconut lover

LaLaLea said:


> View attachment 3107458
> View attachment 3107459
> View attachment 3107460
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to order anything but this past sale was too good. Ordered this lady. This bag is amazing! And almost perfect! I love the details and the size is just right! The leather is thick, pebbly, smooshy (you know what I mean ), love the wide strap! BUT one major drawback is it doesn't have any zipper OR snap closure on the flap so I'm imagining things spilling all over the floor. Still trying to  decide whether or not to keep.



Congrats! It's beautiful!  Fingers crossed the rest of these including mine look as nice


----------



## LaLaLea

MsBaggins said:


> I loooove this!!! Mine is coming tomorrow and now I'm even more excited!!!!
> 
> I'm loading that thing up as soon as I get it, too. My accessories will be all set and ready go.




Thank you! Excited for you too!! You will love it! Can't wait to see all other Dakotahs!


----------



## LaLaLea

Coconut lover said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!  Fingers crossed the rest of these including mine look as nice




Thank you! Fingers crossed! Mine was stuffed and wrapped to the tee I was getting impatient having to undress her LOL! I'm guessing these must be all new wrapped bags since it didn't look sold out at the end of the sale so they might have a lot in stock.


----------



## soramillay

This purchase was inspired by crazyforcoach09's beautiful navy Kristin Elevated Flap satchel in the daily bag thread. I saw a new one on eBay and I had to have it. So here's my dark bronze Kristin Flap satchel! I love how neutral it is even though it's metallic.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.




Congrats and enjoy!  What a pretty color!  Another beautiful blue bag in your collection


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Congrats and enjoy!  What a pretty color!  Another beautiful blue bag in your collection



Thank you...I guess I can't steer away from blue!


----------



## ZSP

soramillay said:


> This purchase was inspired by crazyforcoach09's beautiful navy Kristin Elevated Flap satchel in the daily bag thread. I saw a new one on eBay and I had to have it. So here's my dark bronze Kristin Flap satchel! I love how neutral it is even though it's metallic.



Be still my heart...another one!  I saw the navy blue one posted a few days ago and thought it was one of the most beautiful bags I'd seen in quite some time.  I'm a fan of the Kristin line anyway.

Then...here's yours!  It's gorgeous as well.  Lucky you.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LaLaLea said:


> Thank you! Fingers crossed! Mine was stuffed and wrapped to the tee I was getting impatient having to undress her LOL! I'm guessing these must be all new wrapped bags since it didn't look sold out at the end of the sale so they might have a lot in stock.


No, someone on the outlet shopping thread reported getting a bad one, not wrapped well, creases and folds etc. I'm nervous now waiting for mine, which is due on Thurs.!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LaLaLea said:


> Thank you! Fingers crossed! Mine was stuffed and wrapped to the tee I was getting impatient having to undress her LOL! I'm guessing these must be all new wrapped bags since it didn't look sold out at the end of the sale so they might have a lot in stock.


Forgot to mention...yours is gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.


Lovely! The color and shape are so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

soramillay said:


> This purchase was inspired by crazyforcoach09's beautiful navy Kristin Elevated Flap satchel in the daily bag thread. I saw a new one on eBay and I had to have it. So here's my dark bronze Kristin Flap satchel! I love how neutral it is even though it's metallic.


Very nice bag and color!


----------



## Iamminda

Thatsmypurse said:


> No, someone on the outlet shopping thread reported getting a bad one, not wrapped well, creases and folds etc. I'm nervous now waiting for mine, which is due on Thurs.!


I saw that post and am nervous about mine when it arrives tomorrow.  At least I have the black/gold one already (still has tag).  If the gunmetal one arrives all messed up/damaged, then my decision would be easy as to which one to keep.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.


What a beauty! I don't blame ya' for getting another blue bag...I LOVE blue bags! I can't stop buying them either lol.


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! I don't blame ya' for getting another blue bag...I LOVE blue bags! I can't stop buying them either lol.



Lol I'm glad I'm not alone. I keep thinking I should grt a different colour but...nah!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Lol I'm glad I'm not alone. I keep thinking I should grt a different colour but...nah!


Nah you're not alone at all lol. My last two bags were blue...mind you totally different shades, but still blue. I don't have a navy bag yet. Hmmm...that might be next lol. Would you mind posting a pic of the inside of this bag?


----------



## Jaidybug

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.




That colour is gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Nah you're not alone at all lol. My last two bags were blue...mind you totally different shades, but still blue. I don't have a navy bag yet. Hmmm...that might be next lol. Would you mind posting a pic of the inside of this bag?


Oh good,  my past 3 were blue...or 4 who is keeping track. Will post when I get home and do a proper reveal but it's also navy inside.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

soramillay said:


> This purchase was inspired by crazyforcoach09's beautiful navy Kristin Elevated Flap satchel in the daily bag thread. I saw a new one on eBay and I had to have it. So here's my dark bronze Kristin Flap satchel! I love how neutral it is even though it's metallic.



Love it!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.



L o v e it!  Congrats. That blue is crazy gooooooood!


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> L o v e it!  Congrats. That blue is crazy gooooooood!



Thanks C! I agree it's a great blue!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> Thanks C! I agree it's a great blue!



Your pic might make me reconsider navy


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Your pic might make me reconsider navy



Great size too, better reconsider!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> Great size too, better reconsider!



I was just about to ask about the size. Is it close in size to reg Rhyder or swagger?  Thanks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> Great size too, better reconsider!



You should undress her and start a Ace clubhouse. Lolololol


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was just about to ask about the size. Is it close in size to reg Rhyder or swagger?  Thanks





crazyforcoach09 said:


> You should undress her and start a Ace clubhouse. Lolololol


I would say closer to ryder size.  And yes she will be undressed tonight in the clubhouse


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> I would say closer to ryder size.  And yes she will be undressed tonight in the clubhouse



Thank you


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you



Np


----------



## stardustgirl

soramillay said:


> This purchase was inspired by crazyforcoach09's beautiful navy Kristin Elevated Flap satchel in the daily bag thread. I saw a new one on eBay and I had to have it. So here's my dark bronze Kristin Flap satchel! I love how neutral it is even though it's metallic.



Great find!



frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.



That is SO beautiful! I love blue.



frivofrugalista said:


> Oh good,  my past 3 were blue...or 4 who is keeping track. Will post when I get home and do a proper reveal but it's also navy inside.



This is my problem. I was going to say my last 3 bags were blue (Snoopy duffle, pale blue Edie and croc denim Rhyder) but then I remembered I got the Snoopy mini crossbody as well so that's 4.... you're right. Who needs to keep track - just enjoy all the pretty blue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh good,  my past 3 were blue...or 4 who is keeping track. Will post when I get home and do a proper reveal but it's also navy inside.



Haha...we love our blue bags! Okay great, thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

stardustgirl said:


> Great find!
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO beautiful! I love blue.
> Another blue lover!
> This is my problem. I was going to say my last 3 bags were blue (Snoopy duffle, pale blue Edie and croc denim Rhyder) but then I remembered I got the Snoopy mini crossbody as well so that's 4.... you're right. Who needs to keep track - just enjoy all the pretty blue!





BeachBagGal said:


> Haha...we love our blue bags! Okay great, thanks!


You are as bad as me!  I love all your blue bags, especially the duffle


----------



## lurkernomore

soramillay said:


> This purchase was inspired by crazyforcoach09's beautiful navy Kristin Elevated Flap satchel in the daily bag thread. I saw a new one on eBay and I had to have it. So here's my dark bronze Kristin Flap satchel! I love how neutral it is even though it's metallic.



congrats! I read on another forum that ebay is really slow right now, so that can only mean it is a good time for bargains! enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.




When I first saw this bag, i was "okay", but these colors are killing me - this is a perfect blue!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> When I first saw this bag, i was "okay", but these colors are killing me - this is a perfect blue!



I feel you, I have the green on hold as well. My store got 8 green today and only 1 left! Apparently people have been on reserve for them.


----------



## soramillay

lurkernomore said:


> congrats! I read on another forum that ebay is really slow right now, so that can only mean it is a good time for bargains! enjoy!


Thanks! I guess it is true since the bag I'm trying to sell has been just sitting there, only attracting lowball offers...


----------



## Coconut lover

Beautiful bags!  

On a smaller note love these soft wallets.  Missed this one on SAS but found NWT on EBAY


----------



## Iamminda

Coconut lover said:


> On a smaller note love these soft wallets.  Missed this one on SAS but found NWT on EBAY



Oh, that is pretty!  I don't usually like python/exotics but I really like this.  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Coconut lover said:


> Beautiful bags!
> 
> On a smaller note love these soft wallets.  Missed this one on SAS but found NWT on EBAY



Wow!  Love this!!!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.



What a beauty!  I guess we half twins or something?  I saw that blue in the Nomad and loved it, and I don't really get blue bags.  Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> What a beauty!  I guess we half twins or something?  I saw that blue in the Nomad and loved it, and I don't really get blue bags.  Congrats!



We are twins I say! Thank you,  I have the green on hold to so we will see. I love the size and shape.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Coconut lover said:


> Beautiful bags!
> 
> On a smaller note love these soft wallets.  Missed this one on SAS but found NWT on EBAY



Gorgeous! !


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.



Nice. Looks good!


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice. Looks good!



Thanks


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Haha...we love our blue bags! Okay great, thanks!



Sorry for delay. I discovered an issue with the bag so have to go exchange so I didn't unwrap it. But here's a sneak peek of the inside.


----------



## lurkernomore

Coconut lover said:


> Beautiful bags!
> 
> On a smaller note love these soft wallets.  Missed this one on SAS but found NWT on EBAY


I just recently discovered soft wallets - and I love them - this one looks really cool - enjoy!​


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> We are twins I say! Thank you,  I have the green on hold to so we will see. I love the size and shape.



I do too!  Love the leather and that outside zip pocket.  Glad to be a twin. 



lurkernomore said:


> I just recently discovered soft wallets - and I love them - this one looks really cool - enjoy!​



I bought one of these in that bright green and really like it.  It's thin and convenient.  Yours is lovely!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Sorry for delay. I discovered an issue with the bag so have to go exchange so I didn't unwrap it. But here's a sneak peek of the inside.



Thanks! I hope you were able to get an issue free bag.


----------



## wahmnow

My Nomad in racing green.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.


Beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.



congrats on this gorgeous bag!


----------



## Mariquel

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.



That is a beautiful, classic green!  I love this bag so much!


----------



## lurkernomore

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.



wow! That is a very cool bag - enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.




Beautiful!


----------



## wahmnow

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful





Iamminda said:


> congrats on this gorgeous bag!





Mariquel said:


> That is a beautiful, classic green!  I love this bag so much!





lurkernomore said:


> wow! That is a very cool bag - enjoy!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you all! I can see myself getting another 1 or 2 colors at some point 


.


----------



## ZSP

So many pretties!


----------



## wahmnow

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.



Congrats, love ur Ace in indigo. Do you know if this is the same color as the blue for the Nomad hobo? If so, I saw the color IRL on the Nomad and agree it's for sure a navy. In some lighting it almost looked black to me.


----------



## soramillay

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.


This classic racing green color is really amazing and the GMHW makes it so modern.


----------



## frivofrugalista

wahmnow said:


> Congrats, love ur Ace in indigo. Do you know if this is the same color as the blue for the Nomad hobo? If so, I saw the color IRL on the Nomad and agree it's for sure a navy. In some lighting it almost looked black to me.



Thank you, I loooove the green,  congrats!!! And yes it's the same blue as the Nomad....it's a pretty navy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.



Gooorgeous! ..and LOVE that gunmetal hardware!


----------



## wahmnow

BeachBagGal said:


> Gooorgeous! ..and LOVE that gunmetal hardware!



Ty!


----------



## CatePNW

My Pink Ruby Morgan arrived today!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> My Pink Ruby Morgan arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3109794



Morgan is a very nice bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> My Pink Ruby Morgan arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3109794



how cute! great fob as well.


----------



## hinaher

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.



that is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> We are twins I say! Thank you,  I have the green on hold to so we will see. I love the size and shape.



We need to start the clubhouse!



wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.



I love this bag too!  Definitely on my list.  Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> We need to start the clubhouse!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag too!  Definitely on my list.  Congrats!



Haha...lead and I will follow or I will start it and post later...what's a great title for it..."Ace of Bag Spades? " lol


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Haha...lead and I will follow or I will start it and post later...what's a great title for it..."Ace of Bag Spades? " lol



That's good!  Has to be some sort of jazzy name like that.  Ace of spades  definitely possible.  I can't do this until late this evening at earliest. Work gets in the way of my fun times!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> That's good!  Has to be some sort of jazzy name like that.  Ace of spades  definitely possible.  I can't do this until late this evening at earliest. Work gets in the way of my fun times!



Haha, the work life. I won't have time either until tonight, after I exchange the flaw.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> My Pink Ruby Morgan arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3109794


LOVE that pink!


----------



## Iamminda

CatePNW said:


> My Pink Ruby Morgan arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3109794



Pretty color and I like your charm.


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Morgan is a very nice bag!





HesitantShopper said:


> how cute! great fob as well.





BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE that pink!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty color and I like your charm.



Thanks so much!


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> My Pink Ruby Morgan arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3109794




Love the color! Looks beautiful, congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

wahmnow said:


> My Nomad in racing green.




Gorgeous! Love racing green!


----------



## kcoach

frivofrugalista said:


> Just picked up Ace in indigo for those curious about the colour. It's definitely a navy.


Love this sooooo much!


----------



## frivofrugalista

kcoach said:


> Love this sooooo much!



Hopefully you can decide on colour!


----------



## kcoach

frivofrugalista said:


> Hopefully you can decide on colour!



I got the black Nomad so probably won't get the Ace too. Sadly, I wanted both, but had to choose! I thought the Ace in navy was prettier than the Nomad in navy. Congrats on your new pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

kcoach said:


> I got the black Nomad so probably won't get the Ace too. Sadly, I wanted both, but had to choose! I thought the Ace in navy was prettier than the Nomad in navy. Congrats on your new pretty!



Thanks lady! Yes very hard to pick a colour but I think I'm good with one.


----------



## stardustgirl

CatePNW said:


> My Pink Ruby Morgan arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3109794



 Love that pink! Also love the Ladurée key fob.


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> That's good!  Has to be some sort of jazzy name like that.  Ace of spades  definitely possible.  I can't do this until late this evening at earliest. Work gets in the way of my fun times!



Strange...apparently I cannot start a thread in the clubhouse so start and I will post!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! I hope you were able to get an issue free bag.



Got the exchange,  still a flaw but I'll live. Here's the inside and comparison to midnight sophia


----------



## aundria17

frivofrugalista said:


> Got the exchange,  still a flaw but I'll live. Here's the inside and comparison to midnight sophia



My experience the glove tan leather shows marks easily. Probably hard to get one without a mark. I understand the frustration though I hate getting bags with even minor flaws brand new. I'm looking forward to getting this bag very soon. Enjoy


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Strange...apparently I cannot start a thread in the clubhouse so start and I will post!



That's odd.  Will try later today.  Work again!


----------



## eleanors36

I just tried to start a clubhouse for the Ace, and I am not allowed to do this.  frivofrugalista tried as well, and she couldn't.  Would someone please start an Ace clubhouse so we can get one going?  Very strange.


----------



## carinas

Coconut lover said:


> Beautiful bags!
> 
> On a smaller note love these soft wallets.  Missed this one on SAS but found NWT on EBAY



That's gorgeous. What is the style # if you don't mind?


----------



## carinas

frivofrugalista said:


> Got the exchange,  still a flaw but I'll live. Here's the inside and comparison to midnight sophia



This bag is gorgeous! Have to add it to my wish list.


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> My experience the glove tan leather shows marks easily. Probably hard to get one without a mark. I understand the frustration though I hate getting bags with even minor flaws brand new. I'm looking forward to getting this bag very soon. Enjoy



I missed the flaw, but agree as i have two items with glove tanned i am using on a daily basis, i find if is get a scratch, with my finger rubbing it helps the oils from my hands dull it back, it's part of glove tanned leather, imperfections it would take a lot to do a proper deep scratch mine are strictly surface and do dull back with handling..

Being accustomed to tack (meaning horse gear) this is pretty typical of this thick style of leather, it's what make it's beautiful it's lack of perfection, it's rawness... but of coarse some it drives bonkers lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

carinas said:


> This bag is gorgeous! Have to add it to my wish list.



It's is!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Got the exchange,  still a flaw but I'll live. Here's the inside and comparison to midnight sophia


Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Thanks!



No problem!


----------



## quinna

Just got this croc Prince Street satchel. I've been needing a navy bag for a while, and this fills that void nicely. Love how smooth the zippers are and how weighty the hardware is on this. The front turnlock pocket is a nice feature too.


----------



## aundria17

New fall 2015 mini swagger. Added my robot key chain to the bag.


----------



## quinna

aundria17 said:


> New fall 2015 mini swagger. Added my robot key chain to the bag.



So cute! Love everything about this, especially the chain strap!


----------



## eleanors36

aundria17 said:


> New fall 2015 mini swagger. Added my robot key chain to the bag.



I love the chain on these bags!



quinna said:


> Just got this croc Prince Street satchel. I've been needing a navy bag for a while, and this fills that void nicely. Love how smooth the zippers are and how weighty the hardware is on this. The front turnlock pocket is a nice feature too.



Very pretty bag!


----------



## dgphoto

quinna said:


> Just got this croc Prince Street satchel. I've been needing a navy bag for a while, and this fills that void nicely. Love how smooth the zippers are and how weighty the hardware is on this. The front turnlock pocket is a nice feature too.



Ooooooooooo, preeeetttyyyy! Adding to my Christmas list... [emoji5]&#65039; Congrats!


----------



## MsBaggins

quinna said:


> Just got this croc Prince Street satchel. I've been needing a navy bag for a while, and this fills that void nicely. Love how smooth the zippers are and how weighty the hardware is on this. The front turnlock pocket is a nice feature too.



Love this bag!!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

quinna said:


> Just got this croc Prince Street satchel. I've been needing a navy bag for a while, and this fills that void nicely. Love how smooth the zippers are and how weighty the hardware is on this. The front turnlock pocket is a nice feature too.


Love that bag and color, soo pretty!


aundria17 said:


> New fall 2015 mini swagger. Added my robot key chain to the bag.



What great swagger u have! Twins on the robot fob!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My new Small Dakota in Gunmetal and couldn't resist these Leopard Calf Hair Minnetonkas to go with!


----------



## CatePNW

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Small Dakota in Gunmetal and couldn't resist these Leopard Calf Hair Minnetonkas to go with!



How pretty!  Looks like a catalog shot!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks! Out by my pool next to my overgrown grasses!
My kids think Im nuts when they catch me taking my bag pics!


----------



## neonbright

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Small Dakota in Gunmetal and couldn't resist these Leopard Calf Hair Minnetonkas to go with!


So sofisicated, I like both the purse and shoes.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you!


----------



## neonbright

My second from coach came in today fron the last FOS sale. My daughter wanted to take my stars key fob.


----------



## eleanors36

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Small Dakota in Gunmetal and couldn't resist these Leopard Calf Hair Minnetonkas to go with!



What a wonderful combo!  Twins on the bag. 



neonbright said:


> My second from coach came in today fron the last FOS sale. My daughter wanted to take my stars key fob.



Pop goes the pink!  Nice fob.


----------



## MsBaggins

Oxblood Nomad


----------



## dgphoto

neonbright said:


> My second from coach came in today fron the last FOS sale. My daughter wanted to take my stars key fob.



What is the red piece? I really like that!!


----------



## dgphoto

MsBaggins said:


> Oxblood Nomad



Oooooooo, jealous! [emoji95][emoji93][emoji95]


----------



## neonbright

dgphoto said:


> What is the red piece? I really like that!!


@dgphoto, it is the Metro Studded Quilted Double Accordion Zip Wallet in Berry.

@eleanors36, that is me.  http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=507409


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> Just got this croc Prince Street satchel. I've been needing a navy bag for a while, and this fills that void nicely. Love how smooth the zippers are and how weighty the hardware is on this. The front turnlock pocket is a nice feature too.


Oooo that croc is gorgeous! 



aundria17 said:


> New fall 2015 mini swagger. Added my robot key chain to the bag.


Love this! The chain detail is gorgeous!!!


Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Small Dakota in Gunmetal and couldn't resist these Leopard Calf Hair Minnetonkas to go with!


Twins...love the flats too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

neonbright said:


> My second from coach came in today fron the last FOS sale. My daughter wanted to take my stars key fob.


Pretty pieces!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eleanors36 said:


> What a wonderful combo!  Twins on the bag.
> Thank You! Im loving Miss Dakota!
> 
> 
> Pop goes the pink!  Nice fob.





frivofrugalista said:


> Oooo that croc is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Love this! The chain detail is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Twins...love the flats too!



Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MsBaggins said:


> Oxblood Nomad


Pretty bag! Looks sophisticated!


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> New fall 2015 mini swagger. Added my robot key chain to the bag.


Looove it! The robot looks PERFECT on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Small Dakota in Gunmetal and couldn't resist these Leopard Calf Hair Minnetonkas to go with!


So very nice! If that isn't the prettiest shot!


----------



## BeachBagGal

neonbright said:


> My second from coach came in today fron the last FOS sale. My daughter wanted to take my stars key fob.


Love all your goodies...and esp the stars!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> So very nice! If that isn't the prettiest shot!


Thank you! Took this pic by my pool. My kids jump into the pool from that rock!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank you! Took this pic by my pool. My kids jump into the pool from that rock!




Well you would never know! Lol


----------



## Foz

quinna said:


> Just got this croc Prince Street satchel. I've been needing a navy bag for a while, and this fills that void nicely. Love how smooth the zippers are and how weighty the hardware is on this. The front turnlock pocket is a nice feature too.



Beautiful!! Where did you get it from!! I have been looking for this beauty. Congrats !


----------



## MsBaggins

Thatsmypurse said:


> Pretty bag! Looks sophisticated!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## quinna

Foz said:


> Beautiful!! Where did you get it from!! I have been looking for this beauty. Congrats !



Thanks, I actually got it off ebay (as usual  ) It was listed as a Cora satchel which is why it was sort of under the radar.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

LolaCalifornia said:


> Decisions, decisions... ponytail scarves, FOBs, hangtags/tassels... lots of choices! Lately, I'm really liking these pom-pom FOB's. Like this one (but several colors to choose from):


I'm obsessed with those little poms. I have a black one and a grey one, and plan on getting a couple other colors (maroon, dark blue).


----------



## pbnjam

carinas said:


> My new Denim Mini Duffle from FOS sale



She is soo pretty!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Just got this croc Prince Street satchel. I've been needing a navy bag for a while, and this fills that void nicely. Love how smooth the zippers are and how weighty the hardware is on this. The front turnlock pocket is a nice feature too.




gorgeous bag! How are you going to decide which of your bags to carry?


----------



## lurkernomore

aundria17 said:


> New fall 2015 mini swagger. Added my robot key chain to the bag.




everything works together on this bag - it is awesome - enjoy!


----------



## quinna

lurkernomore said:


> gorgeous bag! How are you going to decide which of your bags to carry?



Thanks! Haha it's difficult, especially since I'm a SAHM. Sometimes I feel guilty being such a bag hoarder. I may have to start paring down the collection or make it a point to go out more.


----------



## lurkernomore

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Small Dakota in Gunmetal and couldn't resist these Leopard Calf Hair Minnetonkas to go with!


they look great together!



neonbright said:


> My second from coach came in today fron the last FOS sale. My daughter wanted to take my stars key fob.


gives you some ideas for holidays



MsBaggins said:


> Oxblood Nomad


this makes my heart skip a beat - I need to see this IRL - enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Thanks! Haha it's difficult, especially since I'm a SAHM. Sometimes I feel guilty being such a bag hoarder. I may have to start paring down the collection or make it a point to go out more.



I teach middle school, so most of the time I carry a Coach tote...but I change bags daily on weekends and days off. Never apologize here for bag hoarding - it is encouraged


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Thanks! Haha it's difficult, especially since I'm a SAHM. Sometimes I feel guilty being such a bag hoarder. I may have to start paring down the collection or make it a point to go out more.



I'm a SAHM too, though my youngest are 15 yr old twin boys, so at this point in my life I refer to myself as a woman of leisure because my life is just ridiculously easy. I feel guilty about the bag thing too, but I get over it when I see a pretty bag...haha. ( plus a lot of my bags I'm able to buy thanks to investment income. )


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lurkernomore said:


> they look great together!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705



Twins and yay and gorgeous! !!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705


What a beauty!!! Looks great on you!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705



Congrats!  What a beautiful bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> Twins and yay and gorgeous! !!





BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty!!! Looks great on you!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  What a beautiful bag!



Thank you, ladies! I have to add, I showed the store manager the one from JAX with the pock marking and she actually damaged it out it was that bad. I am so glad they had one that was perfect.


----------



## frivofrugalista

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705



Wow this colour is tasty gorgeous,  congrats!


----------



## quinna

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705



Beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Hobbsy said:


> Twins and yay and gorgeous! !!


That is such a pretty bag! Looks great on you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705



sweet! looks great on you! got to see one today(different color) I petted it.. so soft.. way to big for me.. but then seems most are these days.


----------



## MsBaggins

That Butterscotch is insane!!!


----------



## LuLuBaggins

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705


Gorgeous bag&#8230;congrats!!!


----------



## Foz

quinna said:


> Thanks, I actually got it off ebay (as usual  ) It was listed as a Cora satchel which is why it was sort of under the radar.



Lucky you  ! Congrats


----------



## Mariquel

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705



This bag comes in the most amazing colors! Don't know how you guys can pick.  She looks great on you!


----------



## CoachMaven

Mariquel said:


> This bag comes in the most amazing colors! Don't know how you guys can pick.  She looks great on you!



Thanks! It was hard, believe me. When I went to the store, there was a wall of Nomads, they had every color. I did stop and pet the racing green, but butterscotch spoke to me


----------



## Rikilove10

My new pebble leather Coach Convertible Hippie Crossbody bag. I love the shape of the bag and the chain accent. I might go back and get it in red, too. Found this FP bag at the Coach outlet for a steal.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rikilove10 said:


> My new pebble leather Coach Convertible Hippie Crossbody bag. I love the shape of the bag and the chain accent. I might go back and get it in red, too. Found this FP bag at the Coach outlet for a steal.



Nice! love finding stuff like that.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Rikilove10 said:


> My new pebble leather Coach Convertible Hippie Crossbody bag. I love the shape of the bag and the chain accent. I might go back and get it in red, too. Found this FP bag at the Coach outlet for a steal.


Really nice! I like those bags! Go get that red one!


----------



## eleanors36

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705



I just love this color!  Tough for me to decide which color to get!  Looks so great on you!


----------



## MKB0925

Rikilove10 said:


> My new pebble leather Coach Convertible Hippie Crossbody bag. I love the shape of the bag and the chain accent. I might go back and get it in red, too. Found this FP bag at the Coach outlet for a steal.



My friend has this bag in the light pink color. ..such a great bag and can be worn a couple of ways.  I love the leather too. .so nice. Congrats!


----------



## Rikilove10

Thanks you! I got such a rush finding that hidden gem!


----------



## letstalkbags

CoachMaven said:


> It is finally here! After having to swap out the one from JAX. This one is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112704
> 
> View attachment 3112705


I love the way this looks and in this color ! Congrats !


----------



## letstalkbags

Latest FOS buys and some outlet finds ...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

letstalkbags said:


> Latest FOS buys and some outlet finds ...


Wow! nice haul!


----------



## carinas

letstalkbags said:


> Latest FOS buys and some outlet finds ...



Great finds! That Gramercy is stunning.


----------



## Sarah03

letstalkbags said:


> Latest FOS buys and some outlet finds ...




You cleaned up! Nice finds- enjoy!


----------



## Minne Bags

Bought this beauty this week. I went to the store set on buying a nomad, but the ace won me over. Basking in the sun...


----------



## Iamminda

Minne Bags said:


> Bought this beauty this week. I went to the store set on buying a nomad, but the ace won me over. Basking in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115547



Gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## Minne Bags

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous.  Congrats!




Thanks, lamminda! [emoji4]


----------



## Mariquel

letstalkbags said:


> Latest FOS buys and some outlet finds ...



Great haul!  I especially like the embossed Gramercy.


----------



## Jaidybug

Minne Bags said:


> Bought this beauty this week. I went to the store set on buying a nomad, but the ace won me over. Basking in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115547




Love the colour!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I think I might be the first here with a couple of bags I've gotten recently. So here's my red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550):


----------



## annpan23

Rikilove10 said:


> My new pebble leather Coach Convertible Hippie Crossbody bag. I love the shape of the bag and the chain accent. I might go back and get it in red, too. Found this FP bag at the Coach outlet for a steal.





letstalkbags said:


> Latest FOS buys and some outlet finds ...





Minne Bags said:


> Bought this beauty this week. I went to the store set on buying a nomad, but the ace won me over. Basking in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115547





ChevaliereNoir said:


> I think I might be the first here with a couple of bags I've gotten recently. So here's my red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550):



All pretty purses!Nice finds!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

And the second is my Star Canyon print coated canvas Mini Cora Domed Satchel (f36518) with a couple of accessories, Star Canyon print coated canvas Key Pouch with gusset (f64246), and Stars multi mix key ring (f63987).


----------



## MsBaggins

Nomad


----------



## CoachMaven

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Minne Bags

Jaidybug said:


> Love the colour!




Thank you, my friend! It's great to see you. It's been awhile...[emoji3]


----------



## Minne Bags

annpan23 said:


> All pretty purses!Nice finds!




Thanks!


----------



## letstalkbags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow! nice haul!


Thanks !



carinas said:


> Great finds! That Gramercy is stunning.


I love it too,thanks !


Sarah03 said:


> You cleaned up! Nice finds- enjoy!


Thank you!



Mariquel said:


> Great haul!  I especially like the embossed Gramercy.


 Thanks, me too !



annpan23 said:


> All pretty purses!Nice finds!


Thank you !


----------



## lurkernomore

letstalkbags said:


> Latest FOS buys and some outlet finds ...




wow! Now that is shopping - reminds me of an old days outlet run! Congrats!


----------



## lurkernomore

Minne Bags said:


> Bought this beauty this week. I went to the store set on buying a nomad, but the ace won me over. Basking in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115547



beautiful!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> I think I might be the first here with a couple of bags I've gotten recently. So here's my red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550):



love the color! all of these fabulous shades of red has convinced me to pull out scarlet Kelsey for tomorrow - thank you!


----------



## MsBaggins

CoachMaven said:


> Welcome to the club!



Thanks!!! As soon as I opened my Oxblood, I knew I had to have it in black, too. I got it during that L&T sale last week. Some glitch with the coupon code and I got a GREAT deal.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Minne Bags said:


> Bought this beauty this week. I went to the store set on buying a nomad, but the ace won me over. Basking in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115547





ChevaliereNoir said:


> I think I might be the first here with a couple of bags I've gotten recently. So here's my red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550):





ChevaliereNoir said:


> And the second is my Star Canyon print coated canvas Mini Cora Domed Satchel (f36518) with a couple of accessories, Star Canyon print coated canvas Key Pouch with gusset (f64246), and Stars multi mix key ring (f63987).





MsBaggins said:


> Nomad



Great bags ladies! Its starting to feel like fall with these awesome colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minne Bags said:


> Bought this beauty this week. I went to the store set on buying a nomad, but the ace won me over. Basking in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115547




Great pic! nice color choice.



ChevaliereNoir said:


> I think I might be the first here with a couple of bags I've gotten recently. So here's my red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550):



Fantastic color!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> And the second is my Star Canyon print coated canvas Mini Cora Domed Satchel (f36518) with a couple of accessories, Star Canyon print coated canvas Key Pouch with gusset (f64246), and Stars multi mix key ring (f63987).



what fun pieces!



MsBaggins said:


> Nomad



Classy bag, looks so nice sitting there.


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> Great pic! nice color choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic color!
> 
> 
> 
> what fun pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> Classy bag, looks so nice sitting there.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## annagirly

letstalkbags said:


> Latest FOS buys and some outlet finds ...


How much was your Gramercy? I want one sooooo bad!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  Yes it was. It was on Macy's website this morning, but I'm not sure if it's still there.





sunnybrii said:


> Love the stars keyfob!!!
> Was this on sale at Macy's?



The price went down on the Stars FOB at Macy's. I was able to get a price adjustment since it was within 14 days. I got it low to begin with ($53) but it's $47 now


----------



## Sarah03

ilikesunshine said:


> The price went down on the Stars FOB at Macy's. I was able to get a price adjustment since it was within 14 days. I got it low to begin with ($53) but it's $47 now




Thanks for the heads up!  How did you go about getting a price adjustment?


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  How did you go about getting a price adjustment?



I order it online so I called CS and asked if I could get a price adjustment. I gave the Rep my order date & order #. Once she verified I was within 14 days, she processed the credit right then & I got an email confirmation the next day.  Good luck!!


----------



## Sarah03

ilikesunshine said:


> I order it online so I called CS and asked if I could get a price adjustment. I gave the Rep my order date & order #. Once she verified I was within 14 days, she processed the credit right then & I got an email confirmation the next day.  Good luck!!




Thanks for the info!  I was able to get a PA.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I was able to get a PA.



Yay, that's awesome...love when that happens


----------



## arret77

Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!


----------



## frivofrugalista

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!



Congrats!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!



Congrats on your beauty!
I LOVE buying cute crossbody bags for concerts; that's been all I've been buying lately. I've allllmost got the rainbow in crossbodies.


----------



## sunnybrii

ilikesunshine said:


> The price went down on the Stars FOB at Macy's. I was able to get a price adjustment since it was within 14 days. I got it low to begin with ($53) but it's $47 now



Thank you!!!


----------



## tonij2000

iNeedCoffee said:


> Congrats on your beauty!
> I LOVE buying cute crossbody bags for concerts; that's been all I've been buying lately. I've allllmost got the rainbow in crossbodies.



I know the feeling! I've accumulated way too many by trying to find THE perfect one!


----------



## MKB0925

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!



Love this bag! Do you know the name of it? I have been looking for a crossbody!  Thx!


----------



## Iamminda

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!



very nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!


At the outlet?!? Wow! I thought it was pretty new. How much did you get it for?


----------



## lurkernomore

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!



cute bag in a great color! Enjoy your concert!


----------



## MKB0925

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag! Do you know the name of it? I have been looking for a crossbody!  Thx!



Duh....I figured it out!


----------



## arret77

iNeedCoffee said:


> Congrats on your beauty!
> I LOVE buying cute crossbody bags for concerts; that's been all I've been buying lately. I've allllmost got the rainbow in crossbodies .


Thanks! I have a weakness for mini purses.



frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!





Iamminda said:


> very nice!


Thanks! 



BeachBagGal said:


> At the outlet?!? Wow! I thought it was pretty new. How much did you get it for?


 it's still on the coach.com I guess I got lucky. It was the only one at my outlet. I got it for $110



lurkernomore said:


> cute bag in a great color! Enjoy your concert!


 Thanks! I don't have any other bags that color. I'm seeing Tim Mcgraw.  He's always good. 



MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag! Do you know the name of it? I have been looking for a crossbody!  Thx!


I know you found the name but here's the tag.


----------



## Zealous

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!




Great bag! Have fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arret77 said:


> Thanks! I have a weakness for mini purses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> it's still on the coach.com I guess I got lucky. It was the only one at my outlet. I got it for $110
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I don't have any other bags that color. I'm seeing Tim Mcgraw.  He's always good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you found the name but here's the tag.




Awesome deal!!!


----------



## Iamminda

arret77 said:


> . I'm seeing Tim Mcgraw.  He's always good.
> g.



Have fun at the concert.  I like Tim McGraw too.  Hope he sings "live like you were dying".


----------



## Sarah03

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!




Nice score!  I love that fatigue color. Have fun seeing Tim!  My friends and I saw him a couple years ago & were dying for him to play "Indian Outlaw."  It seemed like forever before he did, but it was worth the wait!  Lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

FYI:

I PM Vlad in regards to why members can't start a club in the clubhouse. 
The clubhouse is NOW OPEN to members to start a clubhouse. Happy clubbing


----------



## pbnjam

arret77 said:


> it's still on the coach.com I guess I got lucky. It was the only one at my outlet. I got it for $110.



Wow lucky you. This is an awesome find. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## joni80

Got this bag for a crazy price at L&T online. My first Swagger and I love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3118494
> 
> 
> Got this bag for a crazy price at L&T online. My first Swagger and I love it.


Oooo so pretty! Love the color combo!


----------



## lurkernomore

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3118494
> 
> 
> Got this bag for a crazy price at L&T online. My first Swagger and I love it.



love it - and congrats on getting your "swagger" on!


----------



## Carnorwalk

First "new" Coach purchase ever! I know I'm a lame, but I have always had luck with like new, eBay and Craigslist finds. But my Frye bag I have been caring all summer (love that cowboy leather look) fell apart on me this morning soooooo, I just had to go shopping.


----------



## Carnorwalk

Blue swagger


----------



## Teagaggle

Carnorwalk said:


> Blue swagger


Love them both but particularly the black one! May I ask what color the hardware is on it, gold or silver?
ENJOY YOUR NEW PURCHASES!


----------



## Carnorwalk

Teagaggle said:


> Love them both but particularly the black one! May I ask what color the hardware is on it, gold or silver?
> ENJOY YOUR NEW PURCHASES!


The black one is gold, it's very light gold. I'm usually a silver person but this circle studded bag is just amazing!


----------



## yellowbernie

Carnorwalk said:


> Blue swagger


Love both your new bags, Congrats


----------



## quinna

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3118494
> 
> 
> Got this bag for a crazy price at L&T online. My first Swagger and I love it.











Carnorwalk said:


> Blue swagger


Gorgeous Swaggers! Love the color combo with the red/pink


----------



## Iamminda

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3118494
> 
> 
> Got this bag for a crazy price at L&T online. My first Swagger and I love it.



gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Carnorwalk said:


> Blue swagger



Congrats on two lovely bags. I especially like the blue swagger


----------



## lurkernomore

Carnorwalk said:


> Blue swagger



love both of your bags, and there is nothing wrong with "supplementing" your collection with something new - you deserve it!


----------



## lurkernomore

here is my denim turnlock tie bag
the second pic is the cute extra zipper compartment on the side


----------



## HesitantShopper

Carnorwalk said:


> First "new" Coach purchase ever! I know I'm a lame, but I have always had luck with like new, eBay and Craigslist finds. But my Frye bag I have been caring all summer (love that cowboy leather look) fell apart on me this morning soooooo, I just had to go shopping.



Really nice!



Carnorwalk said:


> Blue swagger



what a great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> here is my denim turnlock tie bag
> the second pic is the cute extra zipper compartment on the side



Great bag! love the denim color and the outside pockets.


----------



## HesitantShopper

joni80 said:


> View attachment 3118494
> 
> 
> Got this bag for a crazy price at L&T online. My first Swagger and I love it.



LOVE the color combo.. i adore swaggers.. maybe one day.


----------



## MKB0925

lurkernomore said:


> here is my denim turnlock tie bag
> the second pic is the cute extra zipper compartment on the side



What a beauty. ..love the color and outside pockets are the best!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> here is my denim turnlock tie bag
> the second pic is the cute extra zipper compartment on the side



Very pretty!  Love that side pocket.  Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> here is my denim turnlock tie bag
> the second pic is the cute extra zipper compartment on the side


Twins &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag! love the denim color and the outside pockets.





MKB0925 said:


> What a beauty. ..love the color and outside pockets are the best!





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Love that side pocket.  Enjoy!




Thanks everyone! I am going to cut the tags and move in for tomorrow!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins &#65533;&#65533;




as usual, GFI am off to cut the tags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks everyone! I am going to cut the tags and move in for tomorrow!



for sure!


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> here is my denim turnlock tie bag
> the second pic is the cute extra zipper compartment on the side




Triplets with you & CFC.  This bag is AMAZING!!! I could NOT leave this one in the store! Pictures do her no justice!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Triplets with you & CFC.  This bag is AMAZING!!! I could NOT leave this one in the store! Pictures do her no justice!!!!!


Yipppie


----------



## lurkernomore

ilikesunshine said:


> Triplets with you & CFC.  This bag is AMAZING!!! I could NOT leave this one in the store! Pictures do her no justice!!!!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppie



Agreed! I cut the tags on mine, moved in, and haven't thought about changing out - and I like to change my bags every day -enjoy yours!


----------



## weibandy

arret77 said:


> Picked up this at the outlet today.  I love it! It'll be perfect for the concert I'm going to this weekend!



Beautiful!  I would like one of these.  You got a great deal!!


----------



## CatePNW

Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.


----------



## oldbaglover

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001


Wow what a find!  Is it large enough to hold a Smartphone?


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001




Love it and great deal!


----------



## Iamminda

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001



Cute!  Good deal!


----------



## Sarah03

oldbaglover said:


> Wow what a find!  Is it large enough to hold a Smartphone?




They will hold an iPhone 6 (not plus)


----------



## Sarah03

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001




What a deal!  Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001



Congrats. Love the nail polish too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001



Great find!


----------



## quinna

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001



Cute! Great steal!


----------



## quinna

oldbaglover said:


> Wow what a find!  Is it large enough to hold a Smartphone?


My lg g2 with a thin case fits.


----------



## CatePNW

Thanks everyone, I love that hangtag!  Here's a pic with an iPhone 6 in there, phone has a slim gel case on it.  There is plenty of room to zip it closed.


----------



## tonij2000

Picked these up at Dillards yesterday. Not really feling the watetmelon Dufflette...


----------



## HesitantShopper

tonij2000 said:


> Picked these up at Dillards yesterday. Not really feling the watetmelon Dufflette...



Nice! what are you unhappy with on the dufflette?


----------



## tonij2000

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! what are you unhappy with on the dufflette?



Thanks! I think its the leather and maybe the color but its not love. Sales goggles purchase...


----------



## HesitantShopper

tonij2000 said:


> Thanks! I think its the leather and maybe the color but its not love. Sales goggles purchase...



Understand, sometimes the bag just doesn't 'click' .. i have only seen the black and tan? some brown of the dufflette but never tried it on.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001


Jealous! I just got that like 2 weeks for 30 bucks


----------



## Nymeria1

tonij2000 said:


> Thanks! I think its the leather and maybe the color but its not love. Sales goggles purchase...



Yes, the leather on the Dufflette just isn't very nice.  It feels "tough."  I also think that the leather on the Scout bag falls into this same category.  :/


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nymeria1 said:


> Yes, the leather on the Dufflette just isn't very nice.  It feels "tough."  I also think that the leather on the Scout bag falls into this same category.  :/



I've been told the 'scout' softens but i do agree it feels stiff at first touch.


----------



## ilikesunshine

CatePNW said:


> Found the Badlands Hangtag on the clearance table at Macy's yesterday, only $17.
> 
> View attachment 3121001



Great find!


----------



## Teagaggle

Just posted about my 2nd Rip & Repair purchase in a separate thread. I am in love with these bags...


----------



## Taxitina1530

My $37.00 eBay find.... Bleeker Street Legacy Peyton.... I'm in love!!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Taxitina1530 said:


> My $37.00 eBay find.... Bleeker Street Legacy Peyton.... I'm in love!!!!



Awesome!  Looks great, glad you're happy


----------



## Mariquel

Taxitina1530 said:


> My $37.00 eBay find.... Bleeker Street Legacy Peyton.... I'm in love!!!!



Get outta here!  Doesn't even look used. Great find!


----------



## Taxitina1530

Mariquel said:


> Get outta here!  Doesn't even look used. Great find!



It's missing the hang tags and has some damage on the back that they sent to Neiman Marcus to repair but you can see it still but hell for $37 and it's on the back I figure I can live with it lol


----------



## Mariquel

Taxitina1530 said:


> It's missing the hang tags and has some damage on the back that they sent to Neiman Marcus to repair but you can see it still but hell for $37 and it's on the back I figure I can live with it lol



I won't tell.........


----------



## HesitantShopper

Taxitina1530 said:


> My $37.00 eBay find.... Bleeker Street Legacy Peyton.... I'm in love!!!!



how shimmery!


----------



## gr8onteej

Joined the Bucket Brigade and added a little accessory.


----------



## soonergirl

After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...

Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing


Oooo love your new goodies! Love the feather on the booties!


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing



Nice haul!  Your boots will go perfectly with your Dakotah.  Enjoy!


----------



## annpan23

Gorgeous purses! Congrats Ladies!


----------



## annpan23

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing


Love, love, love this! Both are pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing



These are gorgeous!!! Congrats on the deals!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

gr8onteej said:


> Joined the Bucket Brigade and added a little accessory.
> View attachment 3124387



Beautiful bag! I've had my eye on this one... 



soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing



They are both awesome! Those are fabulous boots!


----------



## gr8onteej

LolaCalifornia said:


> Beautiful bag! I've had my eye on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both awesome! Those are fabulous boots!




Thank you. It really is a nice bag and lightweight.


----------



## Jesssh

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing



Wow! Love the booties! Enjoy!


----------



## soonergirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love your new goodies! Love the feather on the booties!





Iamminda said:


> Nice haul!  Your boots will go perfectly with your Dakotah.  Enjoy!





annpan23 said:


> Love, love, love this! Both are pretty!





CoachMaven said:


> These are gorgeous!!! Congrats on the deals!





LolaCalifornia said:


> They are both awesome! Those are fabulous boots!





Jesssh said:


> Wow! Love the booties! Enjoy!



Thanks all!


----------



## pbnjam

gr8onteej said:


> Joined the Bucket Brigade and added a little accessory.
> View attachment 3124387


The feather is perfect for this bag! Looks great!


soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing


Those are such sleek booties! Gramercy is soo pretty too.


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Joined the Bucket Brigade and added a little accessory.
> View attachment 3124387




Love the colour, and feather fob is a perfect match!


----------



## Zealous

soonergirl said:


> introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing




Those boots look fabulous & beautiful leather on your bag!


----------



## Zealous

gr8onteej said:


> Joined the Bucket Brigade and added a little accessory.
> View attachment 3124387




Your bag & fob additions look lovely!


----------



## soonergirl

pbnjam said:


> Those are such sleek booties! Gramercy is soo pretty too.





Zealous said:


> Those boots look fabulous & beautiful leather on your bag!



The Gramercy is really beautiful leather. I didn't pay much attention to them in the boutique but this one just called me. The nude color is gorgeous in the smooth leather.

The boots are pretty awesome. I just ordered four dresses just to go with them


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing



Oh soooo nice! love those booties!


----------



## luvcoach2

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing




Congratulations on your bag & booties. I hated I missed out on these at the last FOS. They look amazing!!!


----------



## letstalkbags

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing


Great taste on the boots and bag !  
I just got the same Gramercy yesterday with my coupon. I love the style so much, this is my 3rd one, but I couldn't leave it behind ! Enjoy yours  and congrats !


----------



## letstalkbags

gr8onteej said:


> Joined the Bucket Brigade and added a little accessory.
> View attachment 3124387


They look so good together , congrats !


----------



## TejasMama

Here are my recent finds after a long break from Coach--both excellent deals at the outlet and FOS..


----------



## plumaplomb

TejasMama said:


> Here are my recent finds after a long break from Coach--both excellent deals at the outlet and FOS..




I love that wristlet!  What was the price and style number?  Is it MFF?


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> Joined the Bucket Brigade and added a little accessory.
> View attachment 3124387




love it - twins! I love mine, this bag has suddenly become one of my top 5 Coach bags.


----------



## lurkernomore

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing



Nice haul! I saw the Gramercy at the outlet yesterday, but there are a few bags I am hoping to snag, so I waited...


----------



## Taxitina1530

New to me Coach lurex studded flap criss body and Taxi tote in Teal and my Legacy Peyton... Was a great Coach week lol


----------



## soonergirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh soooo nice! love those booties!





luvcoach2 said:


> Congratulations on your bag & booties. I hated I missed out on these at the last FOS. They look amazing!!!





letstalkbags said:


> Great taste on the boots and bag !
> I just got the same Gramercy yesterday with my coupon. I love the style so much, this is my 3rd one, but I couldn't leave it behind ! Enjoy yours  and congrats !





lurkernomore said:


> Nice haul! I saw the Gramercy at the outlet yesterday, but there are a few bags I am hoping to snag, so I waited...



Thanks all! I highly recommend the boots if they show back up!!


----------



## MsBaggins

TejasMama said:


> Here are my recent finds after a long break from Coach--both excellent deals at the outlet and FOS..


Love them both!!!! I need something in that denim color!!!!


----------



## weibandy

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing


Classy as can be!  
Love them!


----------



## MKB0925

Taxitina1530 said:


> New to me Coach lurex studded flap criss body and Taxi tote in Teal and my Legacy Peyton... Was a great Coach week lol



Love everything!


----------



## neonbright

So today while my husband is cutting the grass and while I am at work the delivery man delivered my box from Coach.  Now my daughter wants to take my Rhyder Metallic in Bronze QB, but I told her I will get her the cross-body.


----------



## Foz

Twins , my arrived as well and i love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

neonbright said:


> So today while my husband is cutting the grass and while I am at work the delivery man delivered my box from Coach.  Now my daughter wants to take my Rhyder Metallic in Bronze QB, but I told her I will get her the cross-body.


The bronze is so cool! I've always liked it.


----------



## abwd

neonbright said:


> So today while my husband is cutting the grass and while I am at work the delivery man delivered my box from Coach.  Now my daughter wants to take my Rhyder Metallic in Bronze QB, but I told her I will get her the cross-body.




Beautiful! I never was won over to the Rhyder camp until I tried on the smaller version last week. And metallics are such a great neutral!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Yesterday's outlet score...


----------



## MKB0925

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...



Beautiful. ..I love that color!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful. ..I love that color!



Thank you, been hunting for the teal for a while!


----------



## GA Peach

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...


Pretty!  I know how you LOVE your blues!


----------



## ilikesunshine

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...



Nice...were there more???????


----------



## frivofrugalista

GA Peach said:


> Pretty!  I know how you LOVE your blues!


Yes I do! Thank you 


ilikesunshine said:


> Nice...were there more???????


Apparently they had a lot a few weeks ago,  this was the last one.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...



Beautiful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...


Love that teal color! Looks so nice and soft.


----------



## neonbright

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...


Really nice color, a neutral with color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that teal color! Looks so nice and soft.


It's squishy good! Love the teal too!



neonbright said:


> Really nice color, a neutral with color.


Thank you


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...



Twins! You will her - enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> Twins! You will her - enjoy!


Thank you,  can't wait to use it!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...




Very nice! Love teal. Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! Love teal. Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## abwd

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...




Most excellent score! Beautiful!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

abwd said:


> Most excellent score! Beautiful!!



Thanks,  totally agree!


----------



## Elsee

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I did not care for the Nomad and returned it. I got the Bronze Rhyder 32 and the Rhyder Crossbody from the outlet around the same time. The Rhyder was pretty to look at, but was too big for my liking. I saw that the new Saddlebags were available online and decided to go by my outlet on my way home to see if I could exchange the Rhyder for the Saddlebag. For some reason they could not order one from JAX even though there was a positive inventory. While they were trying to figure it out, I wandered around and there she was on a bottom shelf of the deletes in the back (you know, where the good stuff is ). They had just got her in that afternoon and she was the only one. Since the Saddlebag had to wait until another time, I exchanged my Rhyder for the gorgeous Teal Whiplash Taxi Tote . I have been pining over this bag for quite some time, especially since someone else revealed that they found one at their outlet. She was in immaculate condition and the SA even went out of her way to hunt down a dustbag. P.S. I love the Rhyder crossbody so much that I ordered the surplus color from the Macy's VIP sale.


----------



## Alesa

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I did not care for the Nomad and returned it. I got the Bronze Rhyder 32 and the Rhyder Crossbody from the outlet around the same time. The Rhyder was pretty to look at, but was too big for my liking. I saw that the new Saddlebags were available online and decided to go by my outlet on my way home to see if I could exchange the Rhyder for the Saddlebag. For some reason they could not order one from JAX even though there was a positive inventory. While they were trying to figure it out, I wandered around and there she was on a bottom shelf of the deletes in the back (you know, where the good stuff is ). They had just got her in that afternoon and she was the only one. Since the Saddlebag had to wait until another time, I exchanged my Rhyder for the gorgeous Teal Whiplash Taxi Tote . I have been pining over this bag for quite some time, especially since someone else revealed that they found one at their outlet. She was in immaculate condition and the SA even went out of her way to hunt down a dustbag. P.S. I love the Rhyder crossbody so much that I ordered the surplus color from the Macy's VIP sale.


Congrats on a great find! It is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I did not care for the Nomad and returned it. I got the Bronze Rhyder 32 and the Rhyder Crossbody from the outlet around the same time. The Rhyder was pretty to look at, but was too big for my liking. I saw that the new Saddlebags were available online and decided to go by my outlet on my way home to see if I could exchange the Rhyder for the Saddlebag. For some reason they could not order one from JAX even though there was a positive inventory. While they were trying to figure it out, I wandered around and there she was on a bottom shelf of the deletes in the back (you know, where the good stuff is ). They had just got her in that afternoon and she was the only one. Since the Saddlebag had to wait until another time, I exchanged my Rhyder for the gorgeous Teal Whiplash Taxi Tote . I have been pining over this bag for quite some time, especially since someone else revealed that they found one at their outlet. She was in immaculate condition and the SA even went out of her way to hunt down a dustbag. P.S. I love the Rhyder crossbody so much that I ordered the surplus color from the Macy's VIP sale.


Beautiful


----------



## tannedsilk

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...



Sweet!  Siblings, the nude followed me home this weekend....


----------



## frivofrugalista

tannedsilk said:


> Sweet!  Siblings, the nude followed me home this weekend....



 girl!  Congrats, can't blame you the leather and detail is superb!


----------



## eleanors36

queenanne said:


> I just got back from my Coach store and here's something that I just could not resist!! Black Tatum Whipstitch Tote. The East West version!!! Just beautiful....
> 
> View attachment 2807683
> View attachment 2807685
> View attachment 2807686
> View attachment 2807687
> 
> 
> First pic is with flash, second is without. And two mod shots as well. I'm 5'2", a US size 4 so it is just nice for my size and height. &#128525;



Twins!  I've had this bag for almost a year and love it!  Looks terrific on you!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Yesterday's outlet score...



Such a great bag!  Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I did not care for the Nomad and returned it. I got the Bronze Rhyder 32 and the Rhyder Crossbody from the outlet around the same time. The Rhyder was pretty to look at, but was too big for my liking. I saw that the new Saddlebags were available online and decided to go by my outlet on my way home to see if I could exchange the Rhyder for the Saddlebag. For some reason they could not order one from JAX even though there was a positive inventory. While they were trying to figure it out, I wandered around and there she was on a bottom shelf of the deletes in the back (you know, where the good stuff is ). They had just got her in that afternoon and she was the only one. Since the Saddlebag had to wait until another time, I exchanged my Rhyder for the gorgeous Teal Whiplash Taxi Tote . I have been pining over this bag for quite some time, especially since someone else revealed that they found one at their outlet. She was in immaculate condition and the SA even went out of her way to hunt down a dustbag. P.S. I love the Rhyder crossbody so much that I ordered the surplus color from the Macy's VIP sale.



Great bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> Such a great bag!  Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## wahmnow

soonergirl said:


> After a long Coach hiatus I've gone a little Coach crazy lately with the FOS Dakotah, a black Nomad, the wild beast Edie 28, and oxblood colorblock small Swagger crossbody, but...
> 
> Nothing has me excited like today's additions!!! Today's FOS delivery consisted of the Alexa sandals (cute and a good deal but nothing too special - kind of heavy), the hangtag case in yellow, and the Laurel booties. The Laurels are some of the best boots ever!! So soft and comfy and I love  love  love  the feather and fringe detail. I hated the tone of the yellow case so went by the outlet on the way home to return it, conveniently just after receiving the outlet email PCE. Anyway, the delete section was kind of boring except for this one gorgeous find... introducing the Laurel booties and the $158 Gramercy in Nude! This bag is so amazing



Those booties!   Great score on the Gramercy!


----------



## ccbfan

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I did not care for the Nomad and returned it. I got the Bronze Rhyder 32 and the Rhyder Crossbody from the outlet around the same time. The Rhyder was pretty to look at, but was too big for my liking. I saw that the new Saddlebags were available online and decided to go by my outlet on my way home to see if I could exchange the Rhyder for the Saddlebag. For some reason they could not order one from JAX even though there was a positive inventory. While they were trying to figure it out, I wandered around and there she was on a bottom shelf of the deletes in the back (you know, where the good stuff is ). They had just got her in that afternoon and she was the only one. Since the Saddlebag had to wait until another time, I exchanged my Rhyder for the gorgeous Teal Whiplash Taxi Tote . I have been pining over this bag for quite some time, especially since someone else revealed that they found one at their outlet. She was in immaculate condition and the SA even went out of her way to hunt down a dustbag. P.S. I love the Rhyder crossbody so much that I ordered the surplus color from the Macy's VIP sale.


Congrats!!  Can you please tell me the style # for this?


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

ccbfan said:


> Congrats!!  Can you please tell me the style # for this?


The Teal Whiplash Leather Tatum is style number 34398. The interior pocket style tag says that, but the price ticket says F34398 because I got it from an outlet.


----------



## ccbfan

TheNerdyGirly said:


> The Teal Whiplash Leather Tatum is style number 34398. The interior pocket style tag says that, but the price ticket says F34398 because I got it from an outlet.



Thank you!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

ccbfan said:


> Thank you!


No problem. Good luck locating one


----------



## ccbfan

TheNerdyGirly said:


> No problem. Good luck locating one



Thanks!  What was the cost, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

ccbfan said:


> Thanks!  What was the cost, if you don't mind me asking?


Mine was $165. It was 60% plus I had got the emailed outlet PCE for an additional 25% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Mine was $165. It was 60% plus I had got the emailed outlet PCE for an additional 25% off.


 


I called an outlet today and they changed to 50% off


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I called an outlet today and they changed to 50% off


I find that Wednesday is the lowest discount day because Tuesday night is when they "change the floor".   The beginning of the week (Sunday-Tuesday) is most likely the highest discount days because they are trying to reduce inventory for the Wednesday changes.


----------



## ilikesunshine

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Mine was $165. It was 60% plus I had got the emailed outlet PCE for an additional 25% off.



Wow!!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> I called an outlet today and they changed to 50% off



Figures! Last time it changed in my favor (went from 50% to 60%) but not this time around I guess


----------



## soonergirl

weibandy said:


> Classy as can be!
> Love them!





wahmnow said:


> Those booties!   Great score on the Gramercy!



Thank you!



TheNerdyGirly said:


> I find that Wednesday is the lowest discount day because Tuesday night is when they "change the floor".   The beginning of the week (Sunday-Tuesday) is most likely the highest discount days because they are trying to reduce inventory for the Wednesday changes.



Great info, thanks!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Rhyder Crossbody in Surplus with Gunmetal hardware from Macy's VIP sale.


----------



## thedseer

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Rhyder Crossbody in Surplus with Gunmetal hardware from Macy's VIP sale.



Love this!


----------



## thedseer

Got my PCE goodies in the mail today - racing green Nomad and Baseman part 2 hangtags (sorry, the Baseman photos are a bit blurry).


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Rhyder Crossbody in Surplus with Gunmetal hardware from Macy's VIP sale.


Love this crossbody! So versatile.


----------



## BeachBagGal

thedseer said:


> Got my PCE goodies in the mail today - racing green Nomad and Baseman part 2 hangtags (sorry, the Baseman photos are a bit blurry).


Loving that Nomad! Fun hangtags!


----------



## MKB0925

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Rhyder Crossbody in Surplus with Gunmetal hardware from Macy's VIP sale.



Love! so pretty!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

The Macy's VIP sale broke me down, and I knew I had to get something in Oxblood. I got the Swagger Carryall in Pebble Leather, style #36488. It's gorgeous, and the leather feels so nice. Strangely, when the SA rung up my purchase, I somehow got 25% off instead of the 20% off I thought I would be getting. I thought the 25% off was only for those who purchased 2 or more bags. I'll post a pic tomorrow when I have good natural lighting.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Rhyder Crossbody in Surplus with Gunmetal hardware from Macy's VIP sale.



Great color and bag!



thedseer said:


> Got my PCE goodies in the mail today - racing green Nomad and Baseman part 2 hangtags (sorry, the Baseman photos are a bit blurry).



Love the green! those hangtags are fun too.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Joining with my new Nomad in "racing green," which remains me of "bottlecap green" or "seaglass" - it's SO LOVELY AND LIGHTWEIGHT, even with all of my things in it! Very happy with this purchase! And I've learned that no pic does this luxe bag any justice!!!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my new Nomad in "racing green," which remains me of "bottlecap green" or "seaglass" - it's SO LOVELY AND LIGHTWEIGHT, even with all of my things in it! Very happy with this purchase! And I've learned that no pic does this luxe bag any justice!!!



Just gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## abwd

I am away at a conference and have been lugging around a big bag. I happen to be in a hotel right next to a mall. And well, I needed a smaller bag that could be used as a crossbody. That's my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my new Nomad in "racing green," which remains me of "bottlecap green" or "seaglass" - it's SO LOVELY AND LIGHTWEIGHT, even with all of my things in it! Very happy with this purchase! And I've learned that no pic does this luxe bag any justice!!!


Loving this color and bag!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> I am away at a conference and have been lugging around a big bag. I happen to be in a hotel right next to a mall. And well, I needed a smaller bag that could be used as a crossbody. That's my story and I am sticking to it!
> 
> View attachment 3132731


Love it! I can't wait to see you rock it!


----------



## abwd

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my new Nomad in "racing green," which remains me of "bottlecap green" or "seaglass" - it's SO LOVELY AND LIGHTWEIGHT, even with all of my things in it! Very happy with this purchase! And I've learned that no pic does this luxe bag any justice!!!




Gorgeous! Congrats! I was looking at these today and hoping to get one next week. Very classy!


----------



## abwd

thedseer said:


> Got my PCE goodies in the mail today - racing green Nomad and Baseman part 2 hangtags (sorry, the Baseman photos are a bit blurry).




Beautiful! I am loving the racing green!


----------



## abwd

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Rhyder Crossbody in Surplus with Gunmetal hardware from Macy's VIP sale.




Adorable! I tried this on and loved it!


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> I am away at a conference and have been lugging around a big bag. I happen to be in a hotel right next to a mall. And well, I needed a smaller bag that could be used as a crossbody. That's my story and I am sticking to it!
> 
> View attachment 3132731



Congrats!   Beautiful.  Would love to see your mod shot!  Enjoy!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you so much, folks! I love it, too!!!   Couldn't resist this one.

And abwd, I LOVE your beastie/Buster rhyder!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my new Nomad in "racing green," which remains me of "bottlecap green" or "seaglass" - it's SO LOVELY AND LIGHTWEIGHT, even with all of my things in it! Very happy with this purchase! And I've learned that no pic does this luxe bag any justice!!!



super nice! such a great color.



abwd said:


> I am away at a conference and have been lugging around a big bag. I happen to be in a hotel right next to a mall. And well, I needed a smaller bag that could be used as a crossbody. That's my story and I am sticking to it!
> 
> View attachment 3132731



how fun! i like your "reason" sounds very practical.


----------



## thedseer

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving that Nomad! Fun hangtags!





HesitantShopper said:


> Love the green! those hangtags are fun too.






abwd said:


> Beautiful! I am loving the racing green!



Thank you


----------



## thedseer

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my new Nomad in "racing green," which remains me of "bottlecap green" or "seaglass" - it's SO LOVELY AND LIGHTWEIGHT, even with all of my things in it! Very happy with this purchase! And I've learned that no pic does this luxe bag any justice!!!



Bag twins-love the color!







abwd said:


> I am away at a conference and have been lugging around a big bag. I happen to be in a hotel right next to a mall. And well, I needed a smaller bag that could be used as a crossbody. That's my story and I am sticking to it!
> 
> View attachment 3132731


Fun bag! Love the wild beast print.


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> I am away at a conference and have been lugging around a big bag. I happen to be in a hotel right next to a mall. And well, I needed a smaller bag that could be used as a crossbody. That's my story and I am sticking to it!
> 
> View attachment 3132731



This print is so fun and cute. I got a card case and coin case in this print too. Congrats!



CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my new Nomad in "racing green," which remains me of "bottlecap green" or "seaglass" - it's SO LOVELY AND LIGHTWEIGHT, even with all of my things in it! Very happy with this purchase! And I've learned that no pic does this luxe bag any justice!!!



Racing green is gorgeous! Congrats!



thedseer said:


> Got my PCE goodies in the mail today - racing green Nomad and Baseman part 2 hangtags (sorry, the Baseman photos are a bit blurry).



Lovely bag and beautiful color! Cute hangtags too. 



TheNerdyGirly said:


> Rhyder Crossbody in Surplus with Gunmetal hardware from Macy's VIP sale.



Twins! Just love it.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> The Macy's VIP sale broke me down, and I knew I had to get something in Oxblood. I got the Swagger Carryall in Pebble Leather, style #36488. It's gorgeous, and the leather feels so nice. Strangely, when the SA rung up my purchase, I somehow got 25% off instead of the 20% off I thought I would be getting. I thought the 25% off was only for those who purchased 2 or more bags. I'll post a pic tomorrow when I have good natural lighting.



Here's the pic I promised. Sorry it's sort of crappy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's the pic I promised. Sorry it's sort of crappy.


Very nice and love the color!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice and love the color!



These tote style Swaggers really do look better in person than they do online. I was really surprised how nice they looked when I handled them at Macy's versus how they looked on the Coach website.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> These tote style Swaggers really do look better in person than they do online. I was really surprised how nice they looked when I handled them at Macy's versus how they looked on the Coach website.


That's good to know. That Oxblood color looks so rich.


----------



## Iamminda

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's the pic I promised. Sorry it's sort of crappy.



Very lovely.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's the pic I promised. Sorry it's sort of crappy.



very nice!


----------



## MsBaggins

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's the pic I promised. Sorry it's sort of crappy.


Nice!!! Love oxblood!


----------



## cupoftea91

After falling out of love with my Phoebe the Coach sale in Australia came around at just the right time!

I lusted after the Tatum Whiplash when it was first out so didnt want to pass up an opportunity to get it at a decent price, well in Australian terms anyway!


----------



## MKB0925

Very pretty! Love those whiplash totes!


----------



## aundria17

Frame swagger satchel. Bought with my PCE. Now I'm planning on waiting on the spring flower bags before I make another purchase. Key word is Planning. Lol.


----------



## frivofrugalista

aundria17 said:


> Frame swagger satchel. Bought with my PCE. Now I'm planning on waiting on the spring flower bags before I make another purchase. Key word is Planning. Lol.



This colour is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> Frame swagger satchel. Bought with my PCE. Now I'm planning on waiting on the spring flower bags before I make another purchase. Key word is Planning. Lol.




Very nice! Love the color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Frame swagger satchel. Bought with my PCE. Now I'm planning on waiting on the spring flower bags before I make another purchase. Key word is Planning. Lol.



Classy! great color too.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

aundria17 said:


> Frame swagger satchel. Bought with my PCE. Now I'm planning on waiting on the spring flower bags before I make another purchase. Key word is Planning. Lol.



That's really nice. Is it heavy? It looks like it would be even heavier than the regular Swaggers.


----------



## aundria17

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> That's really nice. Is it heavy? It looks like it would be even heavier than the regular Swaggers.



It is a little heavier than the regular swagger. Not much though and not my heaviest bag by far.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Thanks to a helpful TPFer I got this Skull bag charm on eBay from a seller in Jacksonville. The tag itself is slightly smaller than the tags on the saddlebag, but it is made from the same leather and is just as thick. On the back side is the carriage logo and there is a small gunmetal disc that says 41 on it. It has the rip and repair lacing on the side. Looks great on my bag!!


----------



## pbnjam

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Thanks to a helpful TPFer I got this Skull bag charm on eBay from a seller in Jacksonville. The tag itself is slightly smaller than the tags on the saddlebag, but it is made from the same leather and is just as thick. On the back side is the carriage logo and there is a small gunmetal disc that says 41 on it. It has the rip and repair lacing on the side. Looks great on my bag!!




Very nice!


----------



## pbnjam

aundria17 said:


> Frame swagger satchel. Bought with my PCE. Now I'm planning on waiting on the spring flower bags before I make another purchase. Key word is Planning. Lol.




Looks great on you. This color is stunning!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Thanks to a helpful TPFer I got this Skull bag charm on eBay from a seller in Jacksonville. The tag itself is slightly smaller than the tags on the saddlebag, but it is made from the same leather and is just as thick. On the back side is the carriage logo and there is a small gunmetal disc that says 41 on it. It has the rip and repair lacing on the side. Looks great on my bag!!


Peeerfect for that bag!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Thanks to a helpful TPFer I got this Skull bag charm on eBay from a seller in Jacksonville. The tag itself is slightly smaller than the tags on the saddlebag, but it is made from the same leather and is just as thick. On the back side is the carriage logo and there is a small gunmetal disc that says 41 on it. It has the rip and repair lacing on the side. Looks great on my bag!!



Definitely looks good with this bag! nice find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nomad in saddle.


----------



## alansgail

This is my new-to-me black Pinnacle 'Harper' satchel.....such an amazing bag. It's somewhat structured but also has that "slouch" that I love. The leather is gorgeous on this bag.....so happy!


----------



## Hollie91999

Pink Rose Tote that I got at Dillard's 30% plus 40% off.
Love how neutral she is.
Great to carry year round.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Nomad in saddle.




Woohooo! Stunning!! This was one of my choices too!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Nomad in saddle.



Beautiful


----------



## MiaBorsa

abwd said:


> Woohooo! Stunning!! This was one of my choices too!!



Thanks!   You should definitely get one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks, chickie.  You knew I would do it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, chickie.  You knew I would do it.



Yes yes. I am thinking of getting the same color


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Nomad in saddle.



That sure is pretty!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Burgandy Swagger


----------



## MiaBorsa

MsBaggins said:


> That sure is pretty!!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> Burgandy Swagger



Gorgeous!  Congrats.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hobbsy said:


> Burgandy Swagger



Love it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Burgandy Swagger



Pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Pretty! Enjoy!



Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## iNeedCoffee

alansgail said:


> This is my new-to-me black Pinnacle 'Harper' satchel.....such an amazing bag. It's somewhat structured but also has that "slouch" that I love. The leather is gorgeous on this bag.....so happy!



Bag twins! I love my Harper, and yes..the leather is fabulous! Congrats! She's a great bag!


----------



## alansgail

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bag twins! I love my Harper, and yes..the leather is fabulous! Congrats! She's a great bag!


Thank you, I'm excited about her.......! Btw, where can I acquire a mug like in your avatar please?
Love it!


----------



## chocolatechippy

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's the pic I promised. Sorry it's sort of crappy.



Beautiful! I love the color. Perfect for this time of the year. Good for you with the
discount.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

alansgail said:


> Thank you, I'm excited about her.......! Btw, where can I acquire a mug like in your avatar please?
> Love it!



You're welcome! I honestly don't know about the mug, I don't have one...I got the picture from Facebook. I'd love one too!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Nomad in saddle.



Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> This is my new-to-me black Pinnacle 'Harper' satchel.....such an amazing bag. It's somewhat structured but also has that "slouch" that I love. The leather is gorgeous on this bag.....so happy!



Very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Burgandy Swagger



So pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> You're welcome! I honestly don't know about the mug, I don't have one...I got the picture from Facebook. I'd love one too!



A lot just make them(the mug) dollar store mug & a Sharpie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Nomad in saddle.



Lovely!



alansgail said:


> This is my new-to-me black Pinnacle 'Harper' satchel.....such an amazing bag. It's somewhat structured but also has that "slouch" that I love. The leather is gorgeous on this bag.....so happy!




very chic!


Hollie91999 said:


> Pink Rose Tote that I got at Dillard's 30% plus 40% off.
> Love how neutral she is.
> Great to carry year round.



Great deal! totes are super handy, pretty color as well.


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## alansgail

iNeedCoffee said:


> You're welcome! I honestly don't know about the mug, I don't have one...I got the picture from Facebook. I'd love one too!


Lol, thanks!


----------



## crissy11

Got myself the oxblood Nomad and Swagger wristlet/crossbody with PCE. The furry ball is MK but what a perfect match!


----------



## crissy11

Found this one at the outlet. Looks great with the blue ball fob.


----------



## momtok

Well, I did more "retail therapy" after my summer-of-Job.  I put the Shadow out on the main section, but figured the others should go here.  ....

1st pic ... Two hangtag cases (purple and green; red was here before), (I love these little guys!)
2nd pic ... Oxblood, croc embossed Nubuck Nolita-24,
3rd pic ... Nolita-24 packed up
4th pic ... Nolita-24 contents ... I had said earlier that this bag really holds a lot, and it does.  It's technically a "wristlet", but it sure holds more than any wristlet I've ever seen.  Personally, I'll be attaching a long strap and using it as a crossbody.

(more in next post)


----------



## BeachBagGal

crissy11 said:


> Got myself the oxblood Nomad and Swagger wristlet/crossbody with PCE. The furry ball is MK but what a perfect match!
> 
> View attachment 3137627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137628


Love that Oxblood! Goorgeous items!


----------



## BeachBagGal

momtok said:


> Well, I did more "retail therapy" after my summer-of-Job.  I put the Shadow out on the main section, but figured the others should go here.  ....
> 
> 1st pic ... Two hangtag cases (purple and green; red was here before), (I love these little guys!)
> 2nd pic ... Oxblood, croc embossed Nubuck Nolita-24,
> 3rd pic ... Nolita-24 packed up
> 4th pic ... Nolita-24 contents ... I had said earlier that this bag really holds a lot, and it does.  It's technically a "wristlet", but it sure holds more than any wristlet I've ever seen.  Personally, I'll be attaching a long strap and using it as a crossbody.
> 
> (more in next post)


Cute hangtags! Love the wristlet!! Do show pix how you convert to a crossbody.


----------



## momtok

Finally,

1st pic .... Metallic cherry wallet/wristlet .... but honestly, i'm going to use this as a clutch.  I love dark red and I love metallic -- though wear on metallic surfaces scares me.  But I just desperately wanted something in this color.  I figure that I won't be using this inside any other bags, so less wear and tear on the surface that way.  And I only use clutches when I'm not juggling a lot of other things, so I'll be able to be more careful overall.

 ------------------------------------

And for the last three pics ....

Well, I've said before that we're bird people in our family.  A bit of an "impromptu" parrot rescue.  We lost two birds this last summer despite heavy medical intervention, and took in two more.  (And of course my beloved aunt passed within the same month as the birds ... and she was the reason my childhood home was always filled with animals in the first place.  I'm still spending an inordinate amount of time dealing with the estate and loose ends of her life.) ..... But anyway, I guess it's not a shock, then, that some of my retail therapy has been with our birdies in mind.  

Indeed, my first "retail therapy" last month was an orange Coach mini Ruby bag.  One of our birds is a freak, completely unexpected mutation of his species, and is almost entirely neon orange.  (He's mommy's cuddly little "Mr. Orange Pants".)  And by coincidence, his name is *Ruby*.  So when Coach came out with the "orange" "Ruby", how could I *not* buy it?  And how could I *not* pick up the orange feather to go with it???

2nd pic .... My "orange Ruby" with orange feather .... and my OTHER "orange Ruby", also with orange feathers. 

3rd pic ... my two most recent feathers (PCE, along with other items above) ... black cherry feather and orange feather.

4th pic ... A Wing of Feathers.  

The black one was from last year when they accidentally started selling the Dakotah bag fob as an independent item.  I restrung its pieces onto more reliable hardware, plus a lobster claw.

The white and blue I purchased on our July wedding anniversary .... just three days after our little blue and white lovebird passed.  (And she died on our first-date-anniversary.  Sigh, that'll knock down anniversaries for a while.  We're back to having eight birds, but in terms of utter personality, she was the heart of the house.)

Blush I grabbed from ebay because I love the color too much and just didn't want to miss it.

Orange (for our orange mutation "Ruby"), and black cherry from PCE.

And believe me, I'm careful with them.  I never did trust those screws that hold Coach's new "clips" onto their fobs and straps.  I keep the larger keyring within the clip at all times (it will save the feathers if the screw comes out), and always use additional, homemade safety chains as well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

momtok said:


> Finally,
> 
> 1st pic .... Metallic cherry wallet/wristlet .... but honestly, i'm going to use this as a clutch.  I love dark red and I love metallic -- though wear on metallic surfaces scares me.  But I just desperately wanted something in this color.  I figure that I won't be using this inside any other bags, so less wear and tear on the surface that way.  And I only use clutches when I'm not juggling a lot of other things, so I'll be able to be more careful overall.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> And for the last three pics ....
> 
> Well, I've said before that we're bird people in our family.  A bit of an "impromptu" parrot rescue.  We lost two birds this last summer despite heavy medical intervention, and took in two more.  (And of course my beloved aunt passed within the same month as the birds ... and she was the reason my childhood home was always filled with animals in the first place.  I'm still spending an inordinate amount of time dealing with the estate and loose ends of her life.) ..... But anyway, I guess it's not a shock, then, that some of my retail therapy has been with our birdies in mind.
> 
> Indeed, my first "retail therapy" last month was an orange Coach mini Ruby bag.  One of our birds is a freak, completely unexpected mutation of his species, and is almost entirely neon orange.  (He's mommy's cuddly little "Mr. Orange Pants".)  And by coincidence, his name is Ruby.  So when Coach came out with the "orange" "Ruby", how could I *not* buy it?  And how could I *not* pick up the orange feather to go with it???
> 
> 2nd pic .... My "orange Ruby" with orange feather .... and my OTHER "orange Ruby", also with orange feathers.
> 
> 3rd pic ... my two most recent feathers (PCE, along with other items above) ... black cherry feather and orange feather.
> 
> 4th pic ... A Wing of Feathers.
> 
> The black one was from last year when they accidentally started selling the Dakotah bag fob as an independent item.  I restrung its pieces onto more reliable hardware, plus a lobster claw.
> 
> The white and blue I purchased on our July wedding anniversary .... just three days after our little blue and white lovebird passed.  (And she died on our first-date-anniversary.  Sigh, that'll knock down anniversaries for a while.  We're back to having nine birds, but in terms of utter personality, she was the heart of the house.)
> 
> Blush I grabbed from ebay because I love the color too much and just didn't want to miss it.
> 
> Orange (for our orange mutation "Ruby"), and black cherry from PCE.
> 
> And believe me, I'm careful with them.  I never did trust those screws that hold Coach's new "clips" onto their fobs and straps.  I keep the larger keyring within the clip at all times (it will save the feathers if the screw comes out), and always use additional, homemade safety chains as well.


I totally agree about needing something in Metallic Cherry! Totally there with ya' lol.

Love all  your feathers...perfect tribute to your winged family.


----------



## jamadea

Just bought this! &#128536;


----------



## soonergirl

There's a new department store exclusive Minetta. I don't know if it's the same as the MFF one. I got one in black cherry to give as a gift and thought I'd put it here in case anyone was interested.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I picked this up at Bloomingdale's.  Bloomingdales exclusive bag.  Comes in white and all black too. I loved the color.  Tatum in Adobe.  I'm tempted to get the Shadow in Adobe.  Bloomingdale's has the exclusive on the regular size shadow in Adobe and green and one other color I think.  I wish they had a wallet or wristlet or something in this color.  I would have bought the satchel in this color if it didn't have the writing on it.












Now I need a new winter coat/jacket and need to know which color would work best with this.


----------



## Hobbsy

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked this up at Bloomingdale's.  Bloomingdales exclusive bag.  Comes in white and all black too. I loved the color.  Tatum in Adobe.  I'm tempted to get the Shadow in Adobe.  Bloomingdale's has the exclusive on the regular size shadow in Adobe and green and one other color I think.  I wish they had a wallet or wristlet or something in this color.  I would have bought the satchel in this color if it didn't have the writing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need a new winter coat/jacket and need to know which color would work best with this.



Love this! The color is great, I would get the satchel too if it didn't have writing on it. This color would look so pretty with black, brown or blue imo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jamadea said:


> Just bought this! &#128536;



Very nice!



soonergirl said:


> There's a new department store exclusive Minetta. I don't know if it's the same as the MFF one. I got one in black cherry to give as a gift and thought I'd put it here in case anyone was interested.
> 
> View attachment 3137678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137679



so cute! great color, what a lovely gift.



Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked this up at Bloomingdale's.  Bloomingdales exclusive bag.  Comes in white and all black too. I loved the color.  Tatum in Adobe.  I'm tempted to get the Shadow in Adobe.  Bloomingdale's has the exclusive on the regular size shadow in Adobe and green and one other color I think.  I wish they had a wallet or wristlet or something in this color.  I would have bought the satchel in this color if it didn't have the writing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need a new winter coat/jacket and need to know which color would work best with this.



Looks nice with the chains...


----------



## MsBaggins

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked this up at Bloomingdale's.  Bloomingdales exclusive bag.  Comes in white and all black too. I loved the color.  Tatum in Adobe.  I'm tempted to get the Shadow in Adobe.  Bloomingdale's has the exclusive on the regular size shadow in Adobe and green and one other color I think.  I wish they had a wallet or wristlet or something in this color.  I would have bought the satchel in this color if it didn't have the writing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need a new winter coat/jacket and need to know which color would work best with this.



Looovvveee it!!!!! That color!!!!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Hobbsy said:


> Love this! The color is great, I would get the satchel too if it didn't have writing on it. This color would look so pretty with black, brown or blue imo!


 


I guess I'm the only one that wanted this same Tatum bag in black with the writing on it.....apparently that was a runway only exclusive though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crissy11 said:


> Got myself the oxblood Nomad and Swagger wristlet/crossbody with PCE. The furry ball is MK but what a perfect match!
> 
> View attachment 3137627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137628



Very nice! is the MK fluff, Merlot? 



crissy11 said:


> Found this one at the outlet. Looks great with the blue ball fob.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137632



Oh, love this bag! and the color.



momtok said:


> Well, I did more "retail therapy" after my summer-of-Job.  I put the Shadow out on the main section, but figured the others should go here.  ....
> 
> 1st pic ... Two hangtag cases (purple and green; red was here before), (I love these little guys!)
> 2nd pic ... Oxblood, croc embossed Nubuck Nolita-24,
> 3rd pic ... Nolita-24 packed up
> 4th pic ... Nolita-24 contents ... I had said earlier that this bag really holds a lot, and it does.  It's technically a "wristlet", but it sure holds more than any wristlet I've ever seen.  Personally, I'll be attaching a long strap and using it as a crossbody.
> 
> (more in next post)



Nice choices and wowee does that Nolita 24 hold oodles!


----------



## Harper2719

jamadea said:


> Just bought this! [emoji8]




Nice!!!  What color is it?


----------



## MKB0925

soonergirl said:


> There's a new department store exclusive Minetta. I don't know if it's the same as the MFF one. I got one in black cherry to give as a gift and thought I'd put it here in case anyone was interested.
> 
> View attachment 3137678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137679



Gorgeous color...leather looks really nice!


----------



## abwd

crissy11 said:


> Got myself the oxblood Nomad and Swagger wristlet/crossbody with PCE. The furry ball is MK but what a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137628




Beautiful choices!!! Both of those are on my wish list!! Congrats on your new goodies and enjoy!!


----------



## soonergirl

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked this up at Bloomingdale's.  Bloomingdales exclusive bag.  Comes in white and all black too. I loved the color.  Tatum in Adobe.  I'm tempted to get the Shadow in Adobe.  Bloomingdale's has the exclusive on the regular size shadow in Adobe and green and one other color I think.  I wish they had a wallet or wristlet or something in this color.  I would have bought the satchel in this color if it didn't have the writing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need a new winter coat/jacket and need to know which color would work best with this.



This is beautiful! Love the style and color!!!



MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous color...leather looks really nice!



I ended up stopping by the outlet today... they're way different. This is sooooo much nicer than the MFF. All the outlet ones they had were crossgrain.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Thanks to a helpful TPFer I got this Skull bag charm on eBay from a seller in Jacksonville. The tag itself is slightly smaller than the tags on the saddlebag, but it is made from the same leather and is just as thick. On the back side is the carriage logo and there is a small gunmetal disc that says 41 on it. It has the rip and repair lacing on the side. Looks great on my bag!!



That's really cool!


----------



## soonergirl

Two new boutique buys today and a group pic with a colorblock small swagger that never got revealed and the Rhyder crossbody that arrived today from L&T.

The first is the turnlock camera bag in saddle. This was in the new floor set (which was really lame) but is not on Coach's site - actually I can't find it listed anywhere. Von Maur has the black and plaid on their site but not the saddle. The plaid was super cute!!

The second is the swagger small shoulder bag. I love this style. There are bigger "small" bags out there, but something about the look of this one just appeals to me.


----------



## LovinLV510

I picked up this baby last week during the L&T sale for nearly 50% off: Mini Rhyder 33 Satchel.  I'm loving it! Ample room for all the necessities. My only complaint would be the front turn lock pocket is really not functional & it doesn't have the back zipper compartment like the original sized Rhyder 33. With that said, I'm very happy with my purchase & would totally consider buying it in another neutral color; not metallic.


----------



## LovinLV510

soonergirl said:


> Two new boutique buys today and a group pic with a colorblock small swagger that never got revealed and the Rhyder crossbody that arrived today from L&T.
> 
> 
> 
> The first is the turnlock camera bag in saddle. This was in the new floor set (which was really lame) but is not on Coach's site - actually I can't find it listed anywhere. Von Maur has the black and plaid on their site but not the saddle. The plaid was super cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> The second is the swagger small shoulder bag. I love this style. There are bigger "small" bags out there, but something about the look of this one just appeals to me.




Love the Swagger! Very edgy & hip, soonergirl. Boomer![emoji6]


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Here are my two new saddlebags in Eggplant and Bordeaux


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Two new boutique buys today and a group pic with a colorblock small swagger that never got revealed and the Rhyder crossbody that arrived today from L&T.
> 
> The first is the turnlock camera bag in saddle. This was in the new floor set (which was really lame) but is not on Coach's site - actually I can't find it listed anywhere. Von Maur has the black and plaid on their site but not the saddle. The plaid was super cute!!
> 
> The second is the swagger small shoulder bag. I love this style. There are bigger "small" bags out there, but something about the look of this one just appeals to me.



Nice collection there!



LovinLV510 said:


> I picked up this baby last week during the L&T sale for nearly 50% off: Mini Rhyder 33 Satchel.  I'm loving it! Ample room for all the necessities. My only complaint would be the front turn lock pocket is really not functional & it doesn't have the back zipper compartment like the original sized Rhyder 33. With that said, I'm very happy with my purchase & would totally consider buying it in another neutral color; not metallic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137950



So cute! 



pinkngreenpurse said:


> Here are my two new saddlebags in Eggplant and Bordeaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137957
> View attachment 3137958



Really nice! like the eggplant.. unique but versatile!


----------



## mjg75

Whiplash Tatum tote in nude from the outlet...$165! I love the boho vibe of this beauty.


----------



## Maybi

soonergirl said:


> Two new boutique buys today and a group pic with a colorblock small swagger that never got revealed and the Rhyder crossbody that arrived today from L&T.
> 
> The first is the turnlock camera bag in saddle. This was in the new floor set (which was really lame) but is not on Coach's site - actually I can't find it listed anywhere. Von Maur has the black and plaid on their site but not the saddle. The plaid was super cute!!
> 
> The second is the swagger small shoulder bag. I love this style. There are bigger "small" bags out there, but something about the look of this one just appeals to me.


Very nice collection, twins on 2. Saw the turnlock today, really cute.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked this up at Bloomingdale's.  Bloomingdales exclusive bag.  Comes in white and all black too. I loved the color.  Tatum in Adobe.  I'm tempted to get the Shadow in Adobe.  Bloomingdale's has the exclusive on the regular size shadow in Adobe and green and one other color I think.  I wish they had a wallet or wristlet or something in this color.  I would have bought the satchel in this color if it didn't have the writing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need a new winter coat/jacket and need to know which color would work best with this.


Sooooooo in lust!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Thanks to a helpful TPFer I got this Skull bag charm on eBay from a seller in Jacksonville. The tag itself is slightly smaller than the tags on the saddlebag, but it is made from the same leather and is just as thick. On the back side is the carriage logo and there is a small gunmetal disc that says 41 on it. It has the rip and repair lacing on the side. Looks great on my bag!!


Very cool. I'm loving the snazzy hangtags they're coming out with lately...


----------



## MKB0925

mjg75 said:


> Whiplash Tatum tote in nude from the outlet...$165! I love the boho vibe of this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138048



Love!


----------



## eleanors36

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Here are my two new saddlebags in Eggplant and Bordeaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137957
> View attachment 3137958



I love these!  Really like the bordeaux!



mjg75 said:


> Whiplash Tatum tote in nude from the outlet...$165! I love the boho vibe of this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138048



Great bag!  Have this in black and coral!



TheNerdyGirly said:


> Thanks to a helpful TPFer I got this Skull bag charm on eBay from a seller in Jacksonville. The tag itself is slightly smaller than the tags on the saddlebag, but it is made from the same leather and is just as thick. On the back side is the carriage logo and there is a small gunmetal disc that says 41 on it. It has the rip and repair lacing on the side. Looks great on my bag!!



I like this!  Nice addition to the Saddle!


MiaBorsa said:


> Nomad in saddle.



Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## eleanors36

My PCE bags!  First, Turnlock tote in black cherry!  I love the turnlock compartment.  Works well for phone, keys, and anything I need easy access to.  Side panel has that separate slot for a pen.


----------



## eleanors36

My Nomad in racing green.  Had to have this color!  Bella loves it too.


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> My Nomad in racing green.  Had to have this color!  Bella loves it too.



Love!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> My Nomad in racing green.  Had to have this color!  Bella loves it too.


 
Congrats to both ladybug


----------



## MiaBorsa

eleanors36 said:


> My PCE bags!  First, Turnlock tote in black cherry!  I love the turnlock compartment.  Works well for phone, keys, and anything I need easy access to.  Side panel has that separate slot for a pen.



I love both your new bags, and Bella is precious.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Introducing my little Nomad crossbody!!!  Taking her out for the first time today. This bag really grew on me once I saw how beautifully it's made.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

CoachCruiser said:


> Introducing my little Nomad crossbody!!!  Taking her out for the first time today. This bag really grew on me once I saw how beautifully it's made.




Pretty. How much fits inside.....


----------



## CoachCruiser

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Pretty. How much fits inside.....


Thanks! A full-sized soft wallet, a phone, car keys, a mirror...not too much but not too little, either.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

CoachCruiser said:


> Thanks! A full-sized soft wallet, a phone, car keys, a mirror...not too much but not too little, either.


 
Is there a pocket on the backside?


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Love!!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats to both ladybug





MiaBorsa said:


> I love both your new bags, and Bella is precious.



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> My PCE bags!  First, Turnlock tote in black cherry!  I love the turnlock compartment.  Works well for phone, keys, and anything I need easy access to.  Side panel has that separate slot for a pen.




That is one sweet pocket! great color!


eleanors36 said:


> My Nomad in racing green.  Had to have this color!  Bella loves it too.



Adore the green! Bella is adorable... i gather a purse friendly pup?


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Introducing my little Nomad crossbody!!!  Taking her out for the first time today. This bag really grew on me once I saw how beautifully it's made.



what a fun bag! i adore those turnlocks.. i have one on my Peanuts wristlet.. i love using it i haven't a clue why lol


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> That is one sweet pocket! great color!
> 
> 
> Adore the green! Bella is adorable... i gather a purse friendly pup?



Thank you, HS!  Yes, purse friendly as long as I'm watching her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Edie 31 in oxblood.


----------



## Nymeria1

CoachCruiser said:


> Introducing my little Nomad crossbody!!!  Taking her out for the first time today. This bag really grew on me once I saw how beautifully it's made.



This is sooo cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## Nymeria1

eleanors36 said:


> My Nomad in racing green.  Had to have this color!  Bella loves it too.



Your Nomad is beautiful, but I really love your dog!!


----------



## abwd

LovinLV510 said:


> I picked up this baby last week during the L&T sale for nearly 50% off: Mini Rhyder 33 Satchel.  I'm loving it! Ample room for all the necessities. My only complaint would be the front turn lock pocket is really not functional & it doesn't have the back zipper compartment like the original sized Rhyder 33. With that said, I'm very happy with my purchase & would totally consider buying it in another neutral color; not metallic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137950




Congrats!! I was close to getting the one. I may return one of the bags I got with PCE for this beauty!!


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie 31 in oxblood.




Oooooh, lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## abwd

CoachCruiser said:


> Introducing my little Nomad crossbody!!!  Taking her out for the first time today. This bag really grew on me once I saw how beautifully it's made.




Beautiful. I love the details.


----------



## abwd

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Here are my two new saddlebags in Eggplant and Bordeaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137957
> View attachment 3137958




Gorgeous. Congrats. I see these are off the website now. Are they sold out?


----------



## abwd

soonergirl said:


> Two new boutique buys today and a group pic with a colorblock small swagger that never got revealed and the Rhyder crossbody that arrived today from L&T.
> 
> 
> 
> The first is the turnlock camera bag in saddle. This was in the new floor set (which was really lame) but is not on Coach's site - actually I can't find it listed anywhere. Von Maur has the black and plaid on their site but not the saddle. The plaid was super cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> The second is the swagger small shoulder bag. I love this style. There are bigger "small" bags out there, but something about the look of this one just appeals to me.




So cute and classy. Congrats. You have excellent taste!!


----------



## abwd

jamadea said:


> Just bought this! [emoji8]




Very nice. This bag is a great size and I love the structured look.


----------



## LovinLV510

abwd said:


> Congrats!! I was close to getting the one. I may return one of the bags I got with PCE for this beauty!!




Thanks, abwd! I carried it around the mall today. I do notice the difference in weight vs my LV crossbody bags, but I really do love a satchel/crossbody bag. Reminds me of the SpeedyB25 in functionality. It would be beautiful in the oxblood or navy/antique nickel combo!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie 31 in oxblood.



Love this color!



Nymeria1 said:


> Your Nomad is beautiful, but I really love your dog!!



We do too!


----------



## abwd

LovinLV510 said:


> Thanks, abwd! I carried it around the mall today. I do notice the difference in weight vs my LV crossbody bags, but I really do love a satchel/crossbody bag. Reminds me of the SpeedyB25 in functionality. It would be beautiful in the oxblood or navy/antique nickel combo!




I am loving the size. This Rhyder didn't overwhelm me. And I love that it is a slightly bigger crossbody. Great looking bag!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

abwd said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats. I see these are off the website now. Are they sold out?




They aren't really sold out but only sold these bags for a limited release period until the spring.....you may try calling the Rodeo Drive store to see if they still have any.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thanks for commenting!!! It does not have a pocket on the back, in case you're curious...but instead, a pretty little Coach insignia - very discrete, which I love. There's a small inside pocket just for tucking in essentials on the inside of the bag. As I mentioned, the bag is small, but it has lots of lovely details. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Coconut lover

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Here are my two new saddlebags in Eggplant and Bordeaux



Beautiful! Love the contrast insides - how cool


----------



## Coconut lover

eleanors36 said:


> My Nomad in racing green.  Had to have this color!  Bella loves it too.



So cute!  Glad she loves your new Nomad


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie 31 in oxblood.



Love this bag!!!! And the color is TDF!!!!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie 31 in oxblood.



Very pretty...that leather looks great and oxblood is such a great color!


----------



## eleanors36

Coconut lover said:


> So cute!  Glad she loves your new Nomad



  I hope she doesn't love it too much!


----------



## dgphoto

Quick stop in Pennsylvania (we're moving to Nashville from Rhode Island) at the Coach outlet. Found two little goodies and got out for under $55. 


P.S. The MFF Swaggers were front and center and I busted out giggling because all I could see was Kevin!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Quick stop in Pennsylvania (we're moving to Nashville from Rhode Island) at the Coach outlet. Found two little goodies and got out for under $55.
> View attachment 3139652


Very nice! Great goodies!


----------



## abwd

dgphoto said:


> Quick stop in Pennsylvania (we're moving to Nashville from Rhode Island) at the Coach outlet. Found two little goodies and got out for under $55.
> View attachment 3139652
> 
> P.S. The MFF Swaggers were front and center and I busted out giggling because all I could see was Kevin!




Adorable!! I need to stop by the outlet and look for some cosmetic cases. The ones in the boutique have a very wide bottom (all about that base!) and they take up way too much room in slimmer-designed bags.  I was all ready to buy one and I just couldn't make the new design work!!!


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> Quick stop in Pennsylvania (we're moving to Nashville from Rhode Island) at the Coach outlet. Found two little goodies and got out for under $55.
> View attachment 3139652
> 
> P.S. The MFF Swaggers were front and center and I busted out giggling because all I could see was Kevin!



Pretty purple!  Good luck with your move.


----------



## yellowbernie

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie 31 in oxblood.


Gorgeous, I just love the oxblood color.  Congrats


----------



## GA Peach

dgphoto said:


> Quick stop in Pennsylvania (we're moving to Nashville from Rhode Island) at the Coach outlet. Found two little goodies and got out for under $55.
> View attachment 3139652
> 
> P.S. The MFF Swaggers were front and center and I busted out giggling because all I could see was Kevin!


Good for you!  I was born and raised in Nashville and most of my family is there.  It's a great city.  The Coach Outlets are at Opry Mills and Premium Outlets in Lebanon which is not too far outside of the city.


----------



## dgphoto

GA Peach said:


> Good for you!  I was born and raised in Nashville and most of my family is there.  It's a great city.  The Coach Outlets are at Opry Mills and Premium Outlets in Lebanon which is not too far outside of the city.



Oh, dear! Way to encourage the Coach addict, lol!!! [emoji12] I will be checking those out as soon as we got settled. We can't wait to check out the city. Now I just gotta find a job so I can afford more Coach goodies!


----------



## Miner's wife

I live just north of Nashville. The only FP Coach store is at the Green Hills Mall. (I was just there yesterday and used my PCE). The Lebanon outlet is nice, but smaller than the one at Opry Mills. The Macy's stores at Cool Springs Mall and Rivergate Mall in Madison don't carry Coach at all. The Green Hills Macy's had a small selection. The Dillard's stores carry Coach, though. 


Oh, and welcome to middle Tennessee!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Quick stop in Pennsylvania (we're moving to Nashville from Rhode Island) at the Coach outlet. Found two little goodies and got out for under $55.
> View attachment 3139652
> 
> P.S. The MFF Swaggers were front and center and I busted out giggling because all I could see was Kevin!



Great goodies!


----------



## cupoftea91

alansgail said:


> This is my new-to-me black Pinnacle 'Harper' satchel.....such an amazing bag. It's somewhat structured but also has that "slouch" that I love. The leather is gorgeous on this bag.....so happy!



Oh, I love it!
Ive never seen or heard of it before.....is it a recent bag or older?


----------



## alansgail

cupoftea91 said:


> Oh, I love it!
> Ive never seen or heard of it before.....is it a recent bag or older?


Thank you, it's an older bag I think from around 2012-2014? Someone more knowledgable may know for sure.


----------



## Hobbsy

Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!


Oh wow! Lots of beauties sitting on that table!


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow! Lots of beauties sitting on that table!



Thanks, I feel very fortunate to have them! I will enjoy wearing them all! &#128516;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks, I feel very fortunate to have them! I will enjoy wearing them all! &#128516;


Now your tough decision is...what to wear first?


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



Congrats on your new bags!  You are set this winter.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Now your tough decision is...what to wear first?



I change often &#128516;


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new bags!  You are set this winter.  Enjoy!



I am, thanks!


----------



## abwd

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



Stunning choices!!!  Congrats on a great haul.  I am sure you will enjoy every one of these beauties in the months to come!


----------



## Hobbsy

abwd said:


> Stunning choices!!!  Congrats on a great haul.  I am sure you will enjoy every one of these beauties in the months to come!



Thank you! There's really nice choices this fall and looks like there will be for spring /summer also!


----------



## MKB0925

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



All beauties!


----------



## Hobbsy

MKB0925 said:


> All beauties!



Thank you!!


----------



## neonbright

My dear daughter crossbody Ryder just arrive, with yet another hot pink accessory for me. And yes she took my feather I just bought off of eBay.


----------



## HesitantShopper

neonbright said:


> My dear daughter crossbody Ryder just arrive, with yet another hot pink accessory for me. And yes she took my feather I just bought off of eBay.



super cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



oh my! Quite the fall lineup!


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> oh my! Quite the fall lineup!



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; yes....I'm ready!


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



Swoon! I would not be able to decide which to carry - enjoy them all!


----------



## lurkernomore

neonbright said:


> My dear daughter crossbody Ryder just arrive, with yet another hot pink accessory for me. And yes she took my feather I just bought off of eBay.




hehehe...I guess I should be glad I have sons (that are not into purses)!


----------



## abwd

neonbright said:


> My dear daughter crossbody Ryder just arrive, with yet another hot pink accessory for me. And yes she took my feather I just bought off of eBay.




Beautiful! You are a good mama! And she was sweet to think of you.


----------



## neonbright

HesitantShopper said:


> super cute!



Thank you.



lurkernomore said:


> hehehe...I guess I should be glad I have sons (that are not into purses)!



I am fine with her wanting one like her mom, she works hard in school and earned the purse.


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> Swoon! I would not be able to decide which to carry - enjoy them all!



Thank you!!


----------



## abwd

My PCE purchases arrived today. I had to have them shipped because I couldn't get anything else in my suitcase and didn't want them damaged.

The blue suede swagger




The swagger carryall. I fell in love with this bag! I think it is underrated! The size, weight and magnetic closure and details won me over.






And the scary to carry stone Nomad hobo!!! This bag is stunning. Nothing a little apple guard can't handle. I see another in my future.




And the three. Excuse the bed. My daughter is sick and has been camping out in my room.


----------



## abwd

And yes, the first there shots are in my bathroom because I was trying to get decent light. :-/


----------



## Hobbsy

abwd said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today. I had to have them shipped because I couldn't get anything else in my suitcase and didn't want them damaged.
> 
> The blue suede swagger
> 
> View attachment 3141870
> 
> 
> The swagger carryall. I fell in love with this bag! I think it is underrated! The size, weight and magnetic closure and details won me over.
> 
> View attachment 3141872
> 
> View attachment 3141873
> 
> 
> And the scary to carry stone Nomad hobo!!! This bag is stunning. Nothing a little apple guard can't handle. I see another in my future.
> 
> View attachment 3141875
> 
> 
> And the three. Excuse the bed. My daughter is sick and has been camping out in my room.
> 
> View attachment 3141877



Score x 3!! Love suede and the nomad and I haven't paid a lot of attention to the carry all, but I love the colors of this one together!! Congrats!


----------



## tonij2000

alansgail said:


> Thank you, it's an older bag I think from around 2012-2014? Someone more knowledgable may know for sure.



It's from the Legacy collection. I have a lg Pinnacle Pinacle Harper in an off white color named gesso, love it! Harper came in a few other colors as well.


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



Whoa! You done good!


----------



## CoachMaven

abwd said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today. I had to have them shipped because I couldn't get anything else in my suitcase and didn't want them damaged.
> 
> The blue suede swagger
> 
> View attachment 3141870
> 
> 
> The swagger carryall. I fell in love with this bag! I think it is underrated! The size, weight and magnetic closure and details won me over.
> 
> View attachment 3141872
> 
> View attachment 3141873
> 
> 
> And the scary to carry stone Nomad hobo!!! This bag is stunning. Nothing a little apple guard can't handle. I see another in my future.
> 
> View attachment 3141875
> 
> 
> And the three. Excuse the bed. My daughter is sick and has been camping out in my room.
> 
> View attachment 3141877



Beautiful! I have been contemplating the Swagger Carryall in Oxblood....it really is a better looking bag in person.


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> Whoa! You done good!



Thanks!! I'm done for a long while now! &#128518;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



Congrats


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats



Thanks!!


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today. I had to have them shipped because I couldn't get anything else in my suitcase and didn't want them damaged.
> 
> The blue suede swagger
> 
> View attachment 3141870
> 
> 
> The swagger carryall. I fell in love with this bag! I think it is underrated! The size, weight and magnetic closure and details won me over.
> 
> View attachment 3141872
> 
> View attachment 3141873
> 
> 
> And the scary to carry stone Nomad hobo!!! This bag is stunning. Nothing a little apple guard can't handle. I see another in my future.
> 
> View attachment 3141875
> 
> 
> And the three. Excuse the bed. My daughter is sick and has been camping out in my room.
> 
> View attachment 3141877



Gorgeous trio.  Congrats!


----------



## abwd

CoachMaven said:


> Beautiful! I have been contemplating the Swagger Carryall in Oxblood....it really is a better looking bag in person.




Thank you. I am also looking at the oxblood or black.  I am just loving it and when I first saw it on the Coach website, I didn't give it much attention.


----------



## abwd

Hobbsy said:


> Score x 3!! Love suede and the nomad and I haven't paid a lot of attention to the carry all, but I love the colors of this one together!! Congrats!







Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous trio.  Congrats!




Thank you. I am really happy the PCE came along or I would probably be still deciding! [emoji12]


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today. I had to have them shipped because I couldn't get anything else in my suitcase and didn't want them damaged.
> 
> The blue suede swagger
> 
> View attachment 3141870
> 
> 
> The swagger carryall. I fell in love with this bag! I think it is underrated! The size, weight and magnetic closure and details won me over.
> 
> View attachment 3141872
> 
> View attachment 3141873
> 
> 
> And the scary to carry stone Nomad hobo!!! This bag is stunning. Nothing a little apple guard can't handle. I see another in my future.
> 
> View attachment 3141875
> 
> 
> And the three. Excuse the bed. My daughter is sick and has been camping out in my room.
> 
> View attachment 3141877



All nice bags! i agree i have seen the swagger tote in person, it is very nice!


----------



## gr8onteej

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!




Nice group of bags. Enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

abwd said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today. I had to have them shipped because I couldn't get anything else in my suitcase and didn't want them damaged.
> 
> The blue suede swagger
> 
> View attachment 3141870
> 
> 
> The swagger carryall. I fell in love with this bag! I think it is underrated! The size, weight and magnetic closure and details won me over.
> 
> View attachment 3141872
> 
> View attachment 3141873
> 
> 
> And the scary to carry stone Nomad hobo!!! This bag is stunning. Nothing a little apple guard can't handle. I see another in my future.
> 
> View attachment 3141875
> 
> 
> And the three. Excuse the bed. My daughter is sick and has been camping out in my room.
> 
> View attachment 3141877




Twins on blue suede swagger.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



Wonderful!  Gorgeous collection for fall and winter.  Twins on the Nomad and Edie!


----------



## eleanors36

abwd said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today. I had to have them shipped because I couldn't get anything else in my suitcase and didn't want them damaged.
> 
> The blue suede swagger
> 
> View attachment 3141870
> 
> 
> The swagger carryall. I fell in love with this bag! I think it is underrated! The size, weight and magnetic closure and details won me over.
> 
> View attachment 3141872
> 
> View attachment 3141873
> 
> 
> And the scary to carry stone Nomad hobo!!! This bag is stunning. Nothing a little apple guard can't handle. I see another in my future.
> 
> View attachment 3141875
> 
> 
> And the three. Excuse the bed. My daughter is sick and has been camping out in my room.
> 
> View attachment 3141877


Beautiful haul!  Congratulations!


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> Nice group of bags. Enjoy!



Thank you!!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Wonderful!  Gorgeous collection for fall and winter.  Twins on the Nomad and Edie!



Nice!! Thanks!


----------



## Foz

neonbright said:


> My dear daughter crossbody Ryder just arrive, with yet another hot pink accessory for me. And yes she took my feather I just bought off of eBay.



I love rhyder , its a beautiful color! And feather looks good on it. &#10084;&#65039;&#128150;&#128156;


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today. I had to have them shipped because I couldn't get anything else in my suitcase and didn't want them damaged.
> 
> The blue suede swagger
> 
> View attachment 3141870
> 
> 
> The swagger carryall. I fell in love with this bag! I think it is underrated! The size, weight and magnetic closure and details won me over.
> 
> View attachment 3141872
> 
> View attachment 3141873
> 
> 
> And the scary to carry stone Nomad hobo!!! This bag is stunning. Nothing a little apple guard can't handle. I see another in my future.
> 
> View attachment 3141875
> 
> 
> And the three. Excuse the bed. My daughter is sick and has been camping out in my room.
> 
> View attachment 3141877


All three are gooorgeous! Nice picks! I can't wait to see some mod shots with those babies.


----------



## Coconut lover

abwd said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today...
> 
> The blue suede swagger...The swagger carryall...stone Nomad hobo!!!



Love your all choices  Sounds like your trip was a success!


----------



## Coconut lover

Hobbsy said:


> Two nomads, surplus whipstitch edie and swagger.....I'm ready for fall/winter!!



WOW you are definitely ready!  Great collection


----------



## MKB0925

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Hobbsy

Coconut lover said:


> WOW you are definitely ready!  Great collection



Thank you!!


----------



## MKB0925

eleanors36 said:


> My PCE bags!  First, Turnlock tote in black cherry!  I love the turnlock compartment.  Works well for phone, keys, and anything I need easy access to.  Side panel has that separate slot for a pen.



Love this tote!! Very pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> My PCE bags!  First, Turnlock tote in black cherry!  I love the turnlock compartment.  Works well for phone, keys, and anything I need easy access to.  Side panel has that separate slot for a pen.



I really like this tote! Wish I would have bought one during PCE!


----------



## eleanors36

MKB0925 said:


> Love this tote!! Very pretty!





Hobbsy said:


> I really like this tote! Wish I would have bought one during PCE!



Thank you!


----------



## abwd

Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!


----------



## Hobbsy

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946



Wow ! You're on a roll!! Gorgeous!


----------



## abwd

Hobbsy said:


> Wow ! You're on a roll!! Gorgeous!




Thank you. WAS on a roll!!! Hear that noise?? That is me putting on my Swagger brakes!!! LOL. I was debating between the black croc and blue suede. Then THIS happened after I got the blue suede. If I had seen it before, I probably would have gotten this instead of the blue, but they are both so different, I don't mind too much.

And to my credit, before this fall, I had not bought a bag since around March. I don't think anyway. I wasn't as over the moon for the spring stuff.


----------



## Hobbsy

abwd said:


> Thank you. WAS on a roll!!! Hear that noise?? That is me putting on my Swagger brakes!!! LOL. I was debating between the black croc and blue suede. Then THIS happened after I got the blue suede. If I had seen it before, I probably would have gotten this instead of the blue, but they are both so different, I don't mind too much.
> 
> And to my credit, before this fall, I had not bought a bag since around March. I don't think anyway. I wasn't as over the moon for the spring stuff.



You truly picked beautiful ones. I agree, spring/summer bags don't usually get me as excited either. The colors and textures of fall/winter are more appealing, and you have picked truly classic colors and textures. ..just gorgeous!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946



Another gorgeous swagger!   Very you -- classy and elegant.  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946



She is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946



very nice! great color.


----------



## Sarah03

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946




Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946




This girl is goooorgeous! The gold hw looks so pretty against the oxblood.


----------



## abwd

Iamminda said:


> Another gorgeous swagger!   Very you -- classy and elegant.  Enjoy!





MKB0925 said:


> She is gorgeous!  Congrats!





HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! great color.





Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!





BeachBagGal said:


> This girl is goooorgeous! The gold hw looks so pretty against the oxblood.



Thank you!  I am really happy with this bag!


----------



## tonij2000

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946



So rich looking, congrats!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946


Stunning! Love the color AND texture.


----------



## Maybi

A few small items came in today, pre-release.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Maybi said:


> A few small items came in today, pre-release.



wow.. loads of wool there. Fun colors.. are they soft??


----------



## Maybi

HesitantShopper said:


> wow.. loads of wool there. Fun colors.. are they soft??


They are structured with a bit of softness. They are cute fun stuff, reminds me of Uggs


----------



## lazyflower

Omg! They are sooo cute!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Maybi said:


> They are structured with a bit of softness. They are cute fun stuff, reminds me of Uggs



Oh, great their soft! the cats would go nuts if those were on my bags lol


----------



## Miner's wife

Went to FP boutique wanting a Swagger, but found them to be a bit heavy for me. I have lower back/physical issues, unfortunately. I ended up getting this Nolita satchel, which is much lighter weight and my five year old picked out the charm. She's disappointed I didn't get a back with turnlocks, as she is fascinated by them, LOL.


----------



## Paula7

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946


Stunning bag!


----------



## Sarah03

Miner's wife said:


> Went to FP boutique wanting a Swagger, but found them to be a bit heavy for me. I have lower back/physical issues, unfortunately. I ended up getting this Nolita satchel, which is much lighter weight and my five year old picked out the charm. She's disappointed I didn't get a back with turnlocks, as she is fascinated by them, LOL.




This is so pretty & the feather looks great!


----------



## scoutmhen

Miner's wife said:


> Went to FP boutique wanting a Swagger, but found them to be a bit heavy for me. I have lower back/physical issues, unfortunately. I ended up getting this Nolita satchel, which is much lighter weight and my five year old picked out the charm. She's disappointed I didn't get a back with turnlocks, as she is fascinated by them, LOL.




I hear you about the weight! I returned mine for an Edie 31. The Nolita is pretty and I lobe the purse charm! Your little girl has great taste!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Caved in, just a little, and brought this beauty home. This bag is sooo smooth and supple. Loooove it.


----------



## jan1124

Miner's wife said:


> Went to FP boutique wanting a Swagger, but found them to be a bit heavy for me. I have lower back/physical issues, unfortunately. I ended up getting this Nolita satchel, which is much lighter weight and my five year old picked out the charm. She's disappointed I didn't get a back with turnlocks, as she is fascinated by them, LOL.



Love this metallic - first I've seen it!  Love the charm - twins - it's hard to find them with silver hardware.  I love my Swaggers - and I agree - they're way too heavy (but pretty to look at).  I tend to carry one for a day - hate the weight - and switch out.... but always go back to one.  

Enjoy your Nolita - dressing it up made it so unique!


----------



## jan1124

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946



Absolutely beautiful!  Swagger ban? Don't do it! Too many different ones - that you'd kick yourself for not getting while you can Kicking myself for not getting this during PCE.  Is the embossed lighter than the pebbled leather?  I know the suede is lighter - but really not as much as I thought it would be.


----------



## weibandy

Miner's wife said:


> Went to FP boutique wanting a Swagger, but found them to be a bit heavy for me. I have lower back/physical issues, unfortunately. I ended up getting this Nolita satchel, which is much lighter weight and my five year old picked out the charm. She's disappointed I didn't get a back with turnlocks, as she is fascinated by them, LOL.



Stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Caved in, just a little, and brought this beauty home. This bag is sooo smooth and supple. Loooove it.



Gorgeous!  Congrats!  I want this one!


----------



## sb2

Just got these from Macys on sale.  Couldn't resist will make a nice bang around bag.


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> Caved in, just a little, and brought this beauty home. This bag is sooo smooth and supple. Loooove it.



I was just eyeing them at the store today. ..they are a gorg bag and that color is awesome!


----------



## MKB0925

Miner's wife said:


> Went to FP boutique wanting a Swagger, but found them to be a bit heavy for me. I have lower back/physical issues, unfortunately. I ended up getting this Nolita satchel, which is much lighter weight and my five year old picked out the charm. She's disappointed I didn't get a back with turnlocks, as she is fascinated by them, LOL.



Love this bag...pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Miner's wife said:


> Went to FP boutique wanting a Swagger, but found them to be a bit heavy for me. I have lower back/physical issues, unfortunately. I ended up getting this Nolita satchel, which is much lighter weight and my five year old picked out the charm. She's disappointed I didn't get a back with turnlocks, as she is fascinated by them, LOL.



very shimmery! love the fob. Swaggers are nice but def have a weight to them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Caved in, just a little, and brought this beauty home. This bag is sooo smooth and supple. Loooove it.



Fantastic color!



sb2 said:


> Just got these from Macys on sale.  Couldn't resist will make a nice bang around bag.



Great choices! i love the horse & carriage design.


----------



## sb2

HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic color!
> 
> 
> 
> Great choices! i love the horse & carriage design.



Thanks.  It seems very durable too


----------



## abwd

sb2 said:


> Just got these from Macys on sale.  Couldn't resist will make a nice bang around bag.




Very cute. Never met a tote I couldn't use!!


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> Caved in, just a little, and brought this beauty home. This bag is sooo smooth and supple. Loooove it.




Just gorgeous!!!! I adore this bag. I am contemplating another color because it is such a stunning classic.


----------



## abwd

jan1124 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Swagger ban? Don't do it! Too many different ones - that you'd kick yourself for not getting while you can Kicking myself for not getting this during PCE.  Is the embossed lighter than the pebbled leather?  I know the suede is lighter - but really not as much as I thought it would be.




LOL. There are always extenuating circumstances for breaking a ban! 

I am sure it is heavier. I haven't carried it yet, but I am pretty sure carrying this will lead to funding some chiropractor's child's college education.


----------



## abwd

Miner's wife said:


> Went to FP boutique wanting a Swagger, but found them to be a bit heavy for me. I have lower back/physical issues, unfortunately. I ended up getting this Nolita satchel, which is much lighter weight and my five year old picked out the charm. She's disappointed I didn't get a back with turnlocks, as she is fascinated by them, LOL.




This is beautiful and love the feather with it! Great choice.


----------



## abwd

Paula7 said:


> Stunning bag!




Thank you.


----------



## abwd

Maybi said:


> A few small items came in today, pre-release.




Ok. So stinkin cute!! These are so much fun!


----------



## abwd

tonij2000 said:


> So rich looking, congrats!







ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Stunning! Love the color AND texture.




Thank you!


----------



## Maybi

lazyflower said:


> Omg! They are sooo cute!!





abwd said:


> Ok. So stinkin cute!! These are so much fun!



Thank you, love the fuzzies


----------



## pbnjam

Went to Coach store today and came home with a scarf and Wanted folio. I love the pebbled leather and hangtag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Went to Coach store today and came home with a scarf and Wanted folio. I love the pebbled leather and hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 3145197



Very nice! love the turnlock on that Folio! i have one on my Peanuts version, it's so fun to use lol


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> Went to Coach store today and came home with a scarf and Wanted folio. I love the pebbled leather and hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 3145197



I was considering the folio the other day. So cute and I really love the scarf.  Congrats on your goodies.


----------



## jcnc

Paula7 said:


> Stunning bag!


Your bags are gorgeous! I have been eyeing the Swagger bags too. I think now even i need to start searching the oxblood color variety


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! love the turnlock on that Folio! i have one on my Peanuts version, it's so fun to use lol



Thanks HS! I had to look at the tag to figure out what to call it. I wanted to say wristlet but there is no strap. I like this folio style. 


abwd said:


> I was considering the folio the other day. So cute and I really love the scarf.  Congrats on your goodies.


Thanks abwd. I normally wear rectangle shaped scarves. But the SA showed me how to wear an oversized square and I looked very stylish! (Well, compared to my normal outfits)  it comes in a few different colors too. Both were unexpected purchases. *Note to self: Do not wander into Coach!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thanks HS! I had to look at the tag to figure out what to call it. I wanted to say wristlet but there is no strap. I like this folio style.
> 
> Thanks abwd. I normally wear rectangle shaped scarves. But the SA showed me how to wear an oversized square and I looked very stylish! (Well, compared to my normal outfits)  it comes in a few different colors too. Both were unexpected purchases. *Note to self: Do not wander into Coach!



'technically' my peanuts one is a wristlet has it had a dogleash but it comes off so can be a few things, i love how the turnlock can be manipulated with one hand and you KNOW it's closed/zipped.


----------



## CoachMaven

abwd said:


> Picked up my oxblood croc Swagger today. I am on a Swagger ban now!!
> 
> View attachment 3143945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143946



This is absolutely amazing! Now I want one!


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is my Nolita 15 that I bought from Nordstrom. I used it on my entire trip to Cabo San Lucas. I love it! Holds my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, cash and cards and my tube of lipgloss. Worth every penny!


----------



## abwd

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Nolita 15 that I bought from Nordstrom. I used it on my entire trip to Cabo San Lucas. I love it! Holds my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, cash and cards and my tube of lipgloss. Worth every penny!




Adorable.


----------



## lurkernomore

pbnjam said:


> Went to Coach store today and came home with a scarf and Wanted folio. I love the pebbled leather and hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 3145197



I started pulling to scarves today because it is freezing  - might have to check your out Also I am a sucker for turnlocks - enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## lurkernomore

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Nolita 15 that I bought from Nordstrom. I used it on my entire trip to Cabo San Lucas. I love it! Holds my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, cash and cards and my tube of lipgloss. Worth every penny!



great vacation bag - and heck, a great at home bag too!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I made a thread in the shopping sub-forum about my find..Peyton Carryall in coral patent leather. This is my first patent leather bag. I have always looked at these on ebay and loved the look. It's pretty squishy leather, I was surprised by that. Here she is...I found her AT AN OUTLET!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> I made a thread in the shopping sub-forum about my find..Peyton Carryall in coral patent leather. This is my first patent leather bag. I have always looked at these on ebay and loved the look. It's pretty squishy leather, I was surprised by that. Here she is...I found her AT AN OUTLET!!!



Congrats !!!  What was the price??


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats !!!  What was the price??



Thanks! She was 50% off...$179+ tax.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks! She was 50% off...$179+ tax.



I was just in NC but didn't stop at any outlets


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> I made a thread in the shopping sub-forum about my find..Peyton Carryall in coral patent leather. This is my first patent leather bag. I have always looked at these on ebay and loved the look. It's pretty squishy leather, I was surprised by that. Here she is...I found her AT AN OUTLET!!!



Looks really nice on you! and at an OUTLET? good grief.. fabulous find~


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks really nice on you! and at an OUTLET? good grief.. fabulous find~


I just called  they have a bunch!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just called  they have a bunch!



You really wonder where they find this stuff sometimes lol


----------



## CoachMaven

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just called  they have a bunch!



Where the heck did Coach hide these Peytons?? The basement?


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> Where the heck did Coach hide these Peytons?? The basement?



LOL.. they must have some black hole somewhere.


----------



## vesperholly

iNeedCoffee said:


> I made a thread in the shopping sub-forum about my find..Peyton Carryall in coral patent leather. This is my first patent leather bag. I have always looked at these on ebay and loved the look. It's pretty squishy leather, I was surprised by that. Here she is...I found her AT AN OUTLET!!!



So pretty! That color will look really nice with burgundy and warm brown for fall, too!


----------



## alansgail

My new to me Borough in chambray denim......love it! Perfect size, silver hardware, lightweight, beautiful color. What more could a girl want?


----------



## alansgail

What a pretty bag! Love that style and color.....

Sorry, meant to quote iNeedCoffee about her Peyton!


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> My new to me Borough in chambray denim......love it! Perfect size, silver hardware, lightweight, beautiful color. What more could a girl want?



Very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> My new to me Borough in chambray denim......love it! Perfect size, silver hardware, lightweight, beautiful color. What more could a girl want?



Nice color! cute fob addition too.


----------



## pbnjam

lurkernomore said:


> I started pulling to scarves today because it is freezing  - might have to check your out Also I am a sucker for turnlocks - enjoy your new goodies!



Thank you. I used to only have 1-2 scarves but now I have a lot since last winter. They r just as fun to collect and can really spruce up an outfit.


----------



## pbnjam

iNeedCoffee said:


> I made a thread in the shopping sub-forum about my find..Peyton Carryall in coral patent leather. This is my first patent leather bag. I have always looked at these on ebay and loved the look. It's pretty squishy leather, I was surprised by that. Here she is...I found her AT AN OUTLET!!!


So pretty! Love the color. I have one patent Coach bag and I still love it. 


alansgail said:


> My new to me Borough in chambray denim......love it! Perfect size, silver hardware, lightweight, beautiful color. What more could a girl want?


Great find! Such a sleek bag.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> 'technically' my peanuts one is a wristlet has it had a dogleash but it comes off so can be a few things, i love how the turnlock can be manipulated with one hand and you KNOW it's closed/zipped.


I have the folio from the first collaboration with Peanuts and it didn't have a strap. It's good they added that to the 2nd round. Wish I got one from the 2nd too. 


anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Nolita 15 that I bought from Nordstrom. I used it on my entire trip to Cabo San Lucas. I love it! Holds my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, cash and cards and my tube of lipgloss. Worth every penny!


Very cute. I debated getting the one in wild beast print.


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> I made a thread in the shopping sub-forum about my find..Peyton Carryall in coral patent leather. This is my first patent leather bag. I have always looked at these on ebay and loved the look. It's pretty squishy leather, I was surprised by that. Here she is...I found her AT AN OUTLET!!!



everyone needs a pink bag in their life, and patent is great for crappy weather - enjoy!



alansgail said:


> My new to me Borough in chambray denim......love it! Perfect size, silver hardware, lightweight, beautiful color. What more could a girl want?


I am loving the Borough style more and more (although I am kind of late to the party) - she looks great in blue!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was just in NC but didn't stop at any outlets




I don't believe you...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I don't believe you...



I didnt, really


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I didnt, really




hope that means you had a great visit!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> hope that means you had a great visit!



It was great


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> I made a thread in the shopping sub-forum about my find..Peyton Carryall in coral patent leather. This is my first patent leather bag. I have always looked at these on ebay and loved the look. It's pretty squishy leather, I was surprised by that. Here she is...I found her AT AN OUTLET!!!


Ooo love that color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

alansgail said:


> My new to me Borough in chambray denim......love it! Perfect size, silver hardware, lightweight, beautiful color. What more could a girl want?


Very nice and classy.


----------



## alansgail

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice and classy.


Thx!


----------



## Thaqueencami

Found at the outlet today. Orig price 350. 60% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thaqueencami said:


> Found at the outlet today. Orig price 350. 60% off.



No pic


----------



## Thaqueencami

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No pic



Sorry had to resize.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thaqueencami said:


> Found at the outlet today. Orig price 350. 60% off.



Love the bucket bags. Great fall color.


----------



## nurman81

pbnjam said:


> Went to Coach store today and came home with a scarf and Wanted folio. I love the pebbled leather and hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 3145197


I wanted this one too...nice


----------



## eleanors36

pbnjam said:


> Went to Coach store today and came home with a scarf and Wanted folio. I love the pebbled leather and hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 3145197



Love the scarf and folio!



anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Nolita 15 that I bought from Nordstrom. I used it on my entire trip to Cabo San Lucas. I love it! Holds my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, cash and cards and my tube of lipgloss. Worth every penny!



Good to know about the Nolita.  I've been looking at this one.


----------



## Happyja

I got this delete mini duffle bag from the local outlet this past weekend.  The color is so gorgeous.


----------



## pbnjam

eleanors36 said:


> Love the scarf and folio!




Thanks. When I cut the tags, I'll take a mod pic of the scarf. 


Happyja said:


> I got this delete mini duffle bag from the local outlet this past weekend.  The color is so gorgeous.




Nice find! Cute pop of color.


----------



## Happyja

pbnjam said:


> Thanks. When I cut the tags, I'll take a mod pic of the scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find! Cute pop of color.


Thank you, ph jam.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Happyja said:


> I got this delete mini duffle bag from the local outlet this past weekend.  The color is so gorgeous.



Nice find! perfect splash of color.. nice back drop there too.


----------



## alansgail

Got my new Rhyder today and I couldn't be happier.....this bag is perfect (to me) in every way. Great size, great color, slouchy and casual with options of handheld or shoulder/crossbody.

I told my sister that I was interested in this bag and she lives near an outlet. She told me she'd go in and inquire. I knew the odds were low but they had gotten 4 of them the previous week and they were 1/2 price! She called me and told me she wanted one but I was still waffling over the price (cheapskate, I know!). The SA told my sister that she would add the additional 25% off so we each got one for $185

I adore this bag! I recently became interested in the Balenciaga City bag but knew that I would never purchase one because of the price. This bag fulfills my need for an edgier moto style bag and I love it......much more than I thought I would!

The tassel charm is my own addition but today I ordered a lovely feather purse charm on Etsy and can't wait to get it. Will look perfect on this casual bag.

Happy, happy, happy!!!!!


----------



## abwd

alansgail said:


> Got my new Rhyder today and I couldn't be happier.....this bag is perfect (to me) in every way. Great size, great color, slouchy and casual with options of handheld or shoulder/crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> I told my sister that I was interested in this bag and she lives near an outlet. She told me she'd go in and inquire. I knew the odds were low but they had gotten 4 of them the previous week and they were 1/2 price! She called me and told me she wanted one but I was still waffling over the price (cheapskate, I know!). The SA told my sister that she would add the additional 25% off so we each got one for $185
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this bag! I recently became interested in the Balenciaga City bag but knew that I would never purchase one because of the price. This bag fulfills my need for an edgier moto style bag and I love it......much more than I thought I would!
> 
> 
> 
> The tassel charm is my own addition but today I ordered a lovely feather purse charm on Etsy and can't wait to get it. Will look perfect on this casual bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, happy!!!!!




Awesome deal and props on tracking it down! Fantastic color!


----------



## alansgail

abwd said:


> Awesome deal and props on tracking it down! Fantastic color!


Thank you, I'm surprised I love the color as much as I do! It's just a great neutral that isn't completely black.


----------



## abwd

Happyja said:


> I got this delete mini duffle bag from the local outlet this past weekend.  The color is so gorgeous.




Great score! The color IS gorgeous. I have a bright coral taxi tote and I use it so much more than I ever thought I would. The pop of color always brightens up whatever I am wearing.


----------



## carterazo

I've gotten a few goodies the last couple months.  My cc wasn't very happy,  but I am. 

I surprisingly found Gramercy in nude at my local outlet.  The wristlet, large clutch and pencil case are from different fos sales.  I'm very happy to have found them all.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> I've gotten a few goodies the last couple months.  My cc wasn't very happy,  but I am.
> 
> I surprisingly found Gramercy in nude at my local outlet.  The wristlet, large clutch and pencil case are from different fos sales.  I'm very happy to have found them all.



Congrats on finally getting Nude G


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Got my new Rhyder today and I couldn't be happier.....this bag is perfect (to me) in every way. Great size, great color, slouchy and casual with options of handheld or shoulder/crossbody.
> 
> I told my sister that I was interested in this bag and she lives near an outlet. She told me she'd go in and inquire. I knew the odds were low but they had gotten 4 of them the previous week and they were 1/2 price! She called me and told me she wanted one but I was still waffling over the price (cheapskate, I know!). The SA told my sister that she would add the additional 25% off so we each got one for $185
> 
> I adore this bag! I recently became interested in the Balenciaga City bag but knew that I would never purchase one because of the price. This bag fulfills my need for an edgier moto style bag and I love it......much more than I thought I would!
> 
> The tassel charm is my own addition but today I ordered a lovely feather purse charm on Etsy and can't wait to get it. Will look perfect on this casual bag.
> 
> Happy, happy, happy!!!!!



Very nice! looks great with the tassel. Not a cheapskate at all, seems the bargaining worked out.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> I've gotten a few goodies the last couple months.  My cc wasn't very happy,  but I am.
> 
> I surprisingly found Gramercy in nude at my local outlet.  The wristlet, large clutch and pencil case are from different fos sales.  I'm very happy to have found them all.



Nice finds! twins on the embossed wristlet, mine is in apricot though.


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats on finally getting Nude G



Thanks! It took a while.  







HesitantShopper said:


> Nice finds! twins on the embossed wristlet, mine is in apricot though.



Thank you!  Apricot is such a sweet color.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

My PCE purchases arrived today


----------



## jan1124

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149798
> View attachment 3149800



Congrats!  Beautiful purchases.  Twins on the Swagger - and the little 'cosmetic', or whatever it's called - I got the Wild Beast one - because it's so darn cute I have coins in it now - maybe good for lipstick? 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Iamminda

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149798
> View attachment 3149800



Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149798
> View attachment 3149800


Lovely, lovely! The little bag is so darn cute!


----------



## carinas

My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.


 
very nice!!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.




Gorgeous! Those r both really good buys. Congrats.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.


Love it! They both look so super soft. Was it you that said you bought the Swagger crossbody, but didn't like it because the leather felt too stiff? How does the Ryder crossbody compare?


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> very nice!!!!!



Thank You!



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Those r both really good buys. Congrats.



Thank You!



BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! They both look so super soft. Was it you that said you bought the Swagger crossbody, but didn't like it because the leather felt too stiff? How does the Ryder crossbody compare?



Thank You!
It must have been somebody else complaining about Swagger cross body...

Rhyder's leather feels fine on mine, definitely not stiff however, display bag had some smooth patches in front of the bag and on top of flap. I don't know if the leather was defective or because of excessive handling.


----------



## MsBaggins

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.



Looove them both!!!! 
Is that the Turnlock tie bag??? Really liking the looks of that!!!


----------



## carinas

MsBaggins said:


> Looove them both!!!!
> Is that the Turnlock tie bag??? Really liking the looks of that!!!



Thank You!
Yes, it's the Turnlock Tie Bucket bag. Love it.


----------



## abwd

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.




Great score. Both are just beautiful!! Congrats and enjoy your awesome haul.


----------



## abwd

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149798
> View attachment 3149800




Adorable!! Love them both. That little pouch is super cute and I have been trying to think of what to use it for!  I almost came home with that Swagger last week, but I am having trouble justifying another Swagger in a similar color to the oxblood croc.


----------



## abwd

carterazo said:


> I've gotten a few goodies the last couple months.  My cc wasn't very happy,  but I am.
> 
> I surprisingly found Gramercy in nude at my local outlet.  The wristlet, large clutch and pencil case are from different fos sales.  I'm very happy to have found them all.




That Gramercy in nude is so totally elegant! It exudes a gorgeous understated sophistication. Just love it!! The clutch is great too! Wish I was coordinated enough to juggle that without looking like I am a hot mess. LOL. Beautiful goodies. Congrats and my sympathies for your cc.


----------



## MKB0925

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.




Those are gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

abwd said:


> That Gramercy in nude is so totally elegant! It exudes a gorgeous understated sophistication. Just love it!! The clutch is great too! Wish I was coordinated enough to juggle that without looking like I am a hot mess. LOL. Beautiful goodies. Congrats and my sympathies for your cc.



Lol!    Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.



What a sweet deal on your beauties!


----------



## fani_fun

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My PCE purchases arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149798
> View attachment 3149800


Nice purcases, what is the color of your swagger?? I have 2 swaggers, those are in black and green, i have never seen this colour before. Anyway congrats for your sweet purchases


----------



## fani_fun

carterazo said:


> I've gotten a few goodies the last couple months.  My cc wasn't very happy,  but I am.
> 
> I surprisingly found Gramercy in nude at my local outlet.  The wristlet, large clutch and pencil case are from different fos sales.  I'm very happy to have found them all.


So in love with gramercy, and that is on my whishlist bag now. Hmmm... Anyway congrats for the nice treasure hunting


----------



## carterazo

fani_fun said:


> So in love with gramercy, and that is on my whishlist bag now. Hmmm... Anyway congrats for the nice treasure hunting



Thank you!


----------



## carinas

abwd said:


> Great score. Both are just beautiful!! Congrats and enjoy your awesome haul.





MKB0925 said:


> Those are gorgeous!





carterazo said:


> What a sweet deal on your beauties!



Thank You, ladies


----------



## tlo

carinas said:


> My outlet haul today. Both were 50/25 off.




Gorgeous!!  I want the crossbody. Lol


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me eBay find, the Garnet bag in black leather. This bag was in mint condition for $50!


----------



## MKB0925

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3151802
> 
> 
> My new to me eBay find, the Garnet bag in black leather. This bag was in mint condition for $50!




Very pretty! She looks in new! Great deal!


----------



## kj_whodoff

My new and first coach wristlet. Floral leather corner zip in the SV/chalk prairie calico. Coach model #64214 UPC: 888067815269 great fit for my coupons, loyalty cards, etc.


----------



## Sarah03

kj_whodoff said:


> My new and first coach wristlet. Floral leather corner zip in the SV/chalk prairie calico. Coach model #64214 UPC: 888067815269 great fit for my coupons, loyalty cards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153867




This print is so cute!  Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

kj_whodoff said:


> My new and first coach wristlet. Floral leather corner zip in the SV/chalk prairie calico. Coach model #64214 UPC: 888067815269 great fit for my coupons, loyalty cards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153867



Great print! wristlets are super handy!


----------



## lurkernomore

kj_whodoff said:


> My new and first coach wristlet. Floral leather corner zip in the SV/chalk prairie calico. Coach model #64214 UPC: 888067815269 great fit for my coupons, loyalty cards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153867



love wristlets to help me stay organized - enjoy!


----------



## RPribyl

My sister sent me a picture of the swagger in lacquer with rivets (style no. 36016) and I fell in love!  It was only going to be a wish list bag, but then I went to see her in person.  Silly me!  Now she's mine with her little sis &#128525;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;  The attachment isn't working from my phone so I'll add it in a bit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RPribyl said:


> My sister sent me a picture of the swagger in lacquer with rivets (style no. 36016) and I fell in love!  It was only going to be a wish list bag, but then I went to see her in person.  Silly me!  Now she's mine with her little sis &#128525;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;  The attachment isn't working from my phone so I'll add it in a bit!



Love this girl! Rivets looks so cute on the Swagger.


----------



## HesitantShopper

RPribyl said:


> My sister sent me a picture of the swagger in lacquer with rivets (style no. 36016) and I fell in love!  It was only going to be a wish list bag, but then I went to see her in person.  Silly me!  Now she's mine with her little sis &#128525;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;  The attachment isn't working from my phone so I'll add it in a bit!



Very nice! rivets give it a great edge!


----------



## Iamminda

RPribyl said:


> My sister sent me a picture of the swagger in lacquer with rivets (style no. 36016) and I fell in love!  It was only going to be a wish list bag, but then I went to see her in person.  Silly me!  Now she's mine with her little sis &#128525;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;  The attachment isn't working from my phone so I'll add it in a bit!



Nice set!


----------



## PenelopeP

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I have been doing A LOT of closet clearing these past few months and today I went to the Macy's closest to me to return a Kipling bag I never used. I also know that this Macy's does not carry Coach and is very limited on other brands like Dooneys and Michael Kors. I was trying to seek out the employee working the department to do my return and passed by the Clearance section. I must have caught my foot on the carpet or something because I tripped and fell. I turned my head and something caught my eye locked and lashed to the bottom shelf. I said are you _kidding _me?! It is was a Dakotah 21 and a Rhyder 24 hooked and locked together. The Rhyder was the exact one I tried to buy from Coach from their semi annual sale and they cancelled it because it was sold out. The girl I eventually found was a floater and was frustrated because the Rhyder had no price tag and they weren't in their database anymore. Great. She looked for something that was the same and came back and said if I was going to use my Macy's card the difference between my return and that bag was $27. Ring it up!!! Here is the black regular leather with the gunmetal hardware!!!


Hello! How are you liking your Rhyder 24? I just ordered one and am anxiously waiting for it to arrive! I'm really hoping it isn't too small for me! Thanks!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

My new old school lady from the most recent FOS. I love it. [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3155318[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 she has feet [emoji322]


----------



## RPribyl

Thank you all!  The rivets really sold me.  They also have a subtle glitter effect.


----------



## Iamminda

SilviaLovesBags said:


> My new old school lady from the most recent FOS. I love it. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3155318[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has feet [emoji322]



Looks nice!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Iamminda said:


> Looks nice!




Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SilviaLovesBags said:


> My new old school lady from the most recent FOS. I love it. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3155318[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has feet [emoji322]


Beautiful; I love the classics!


----------



## MKB0925

SilviaLovesBags said:


> My new old school lady from the most recent FOS. I love it. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3155318[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has feet [emoji322]




Very pretty leather and love that outside pocket!


----------



## MrCoach

Love it!!


----------



## carterazo

A couple presents from DH (yes, I picked them out. )  A classic trench I can wear any season and Mickie in orange. This color just makes me happy.  Both were a really good deal with the 25% off coupon.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SilviaLovesBags said:


> My new old school lady from the most recent FOS. I love it. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3155318[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has feet [emoji322]



Very nice! love the feet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> A couple presents from DH (yes, I picked them out. )  A classic trench I can wear any season and Mickie in orange. This color just makes me happy.  Both were a really good deal with the 25% off coupon.



Very nice! Trenches are so useful for the transitional weather days. Mickie is a nice bag, i had the satchel in denim.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! Trenches are so useful for the transitional weather days. Mickie is a nice bag, i had the satchel in denim.



Thanks!  You know,  as I walked around the store with Mickie in hand, I wondered if it had come in denim. Of course, they didn't have any.


----------



## momtok

SilviaLovesBags said:


> My new old school lady from the most recent FOS. I love it. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3155318[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has feet [emoji322]



That's really pretty.  Very refined, especially with the feet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Thanks!  You know,  as I walked around the store with Mickie in hand, I wondered if it had come in denim. Of course, they didn't have any.



They did with the first editions, so it's awhile ago. They were actually shimmery, which was nice.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> They did with the first editions, so it's awhile ago. They were actually shimmery, which was nice.



She's lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> She's lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gramercy in nude...






Patchwork Edie 31...


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Gramercy in nude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Edie 31...



Two beauties!  Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MiaBorsa said:


> Gramercy in nude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Edie 31...




Congrats, I especially love the gramercy!


----------



## neonbright

My new FOS purchase, I will try to make this my last one for awhile. I will be carrying this cutie soon.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Gramercy in nude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Edie 31...




Both are gorgeous!! Congrats.


----------



## abwd

neonbright said:


> My new FOS purchase, I will try to make this my last one for awhile. I will be carrying this cutie soon.




So pretty. Definitely a bag that will make an FOS break easier!


----------



## abwd

carterazo said:


> A couple presents from DH (yes, I picked them out. )  A classic trench I can wear any season and Mickie in orange. This color just makes me happy.  Both were a really good deal with the 25% off coupon.




What a nice DH!! The tench is lovely. Very classic and I love the color of the Mickie. The leather looks soft and smushy on this bag.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Gramercy in nude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Edie 31...




Both gorgeous bags!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Gramercy in nude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Edie 31...




Does the patchwork have the design on both sides?


----------



## Miats

neonbright said:


> My new FOS purchase, I will try to make this my last one for awhile. I will be carrying this cutie soon.



Twins on the whiplash tote...it's been my every day work bag ever since I bought it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Gramercy in nude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Edie 31...



Nice, Edie really suits this patchwork design.. really classy!


----------



## neonbright

abwd said:


> So pretty. Definitely a bag that will make an FOS break easier!


 

I do believe so, but you never know. 



Miats said:


> Twins on the whiplash tote...it's been my every day work bag ever since I bought it.


 

I can't wait to change out my purse.


----------



## stanzko1

got this cutie with the Saks 25% off


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

stanzko1 said:


> got this cutie with the Saks 25% off




I didn't think these were out yet. How do you keep it clean.


----------



## ladybug10

Loving this Shadow; so much fun to wear!


----------



## carterazo

abwd said:


> What a nice DH!! The tench is lovely. Very classic and I love the color of the Mickie. The leather looks soft and smushy on this bag.



Thanks!  Yes, the leather is soft and smushy - I love it.


----------



## Jesssh

ladybug10 said:


> Loving this Shadow; so much fun to wear!
> View attachment 3157182



Love this!


----------



## Iamminda

ladybug10 said:


> Loving this Shadow; so much fun to wear!
> View attachment 3157182



Such a striking bag!  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Two beauties!  Congrats!


  Thanks!



frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats, I especially love the gramercy!


 Thanks!



abwd said:


> Both are gorgeous!! Congrats.


 Thanks!



MKB0925 said:


> Both gorgeous bags!


 Thanks!



pinkngreenpurse said:


> Does the patchwork have the design on both sides?


 Yes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, Edie really suits this patchwork design.. really classy!


  Thanks!


----------



## justapixel

Saddlebag in Fog, got it today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ladybug10 said:


> Loving this Shadow; so much fun to wear!
> View attachment 3157182


Great combo of colors! Fun bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

justapixel said:


> Saddlebag in Fog, got it today.


Ooo nice! Monogramming came out nice!


----------



## justapixel

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo nice! Monogramming came out nice!



I was the first person they did it with.  Took a long time and everybody was sweating.    But it did come out beautifully.  I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

justapixel said:


> I was the first person they did it with.  Took a long time and everybody was sweating.    But it did come out beautifully.  I love it!


Oh wow no pressure! lol  They did a great job, whew.


----------



## pbnjam

justapixel said:


> Saddlebag in Fog, got it today.


 
Looks perfect! Love the color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally got my regular Swagger...  







Here she is with my other two newbies...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my regular Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...


 
Congrats - I LOVE LOVE Swagger


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my regular Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...



Mia, you are on a roll!  (No longer on a ban?  ) They're all beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my regular Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...



Bunch of lovely girls sittin' there together!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

​


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats - I LOVE LOVE Swagger


   OMG, me too!!!   And she's not any heavier than Gramercy!   WOOT!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mariquel said:


> Mia, you are on a roll!  (No longer on a ban?  ) They're all beautiful!


Thanks!!   Yep, the ban was temporarily lifted for fall, but I've got to climb back onto the wagon!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Bunch of lovely girls sittin' there together!!



   I KNOW, right!!   Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I guess I'll show off my new "Arlene" Turnlock Mocs, too!       They are perfect with my Swagger.


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess I'll show off my new "Arlene" Turnlock Mocs, too!       They are perfect with my Swagger.



Cute, cute! Love both, enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my regular Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...




Gorgeous and look at them all together! Beauties! [emoji3]


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats - I LOVE LOVE Swagger



Love them all!

Oops, this was meant for MiaBorsa...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> Cute, cute! Love both, enjoy!





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous and look at them all together! Beauties! [emoji3]





ilikesunshine said:


> Love them all!
> 
> Oops, this was meant for MiaBorsa...



Thanks, everyone.  :kiss:   I'm psyched!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my regular Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...


 
Gorgeous!
Love the trio! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> Love the trio! Congrats!



Thanks, girl.   I fell off the ban wagon with a big THUMP.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess I'll show off my new "Arlene" Turnlock Mocs, too!       They are perfect with my Swagger.



Pretty bag and shoes -- perfect together.  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag and shoes -- perfect together.  Enjoy!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my regular Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...



oh love it with the GHW! so sleek.  The trio looks fab. Geez, hard to choose one though?


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess I'll show off my new "Arlene" Turnlock Mocs, too!       They are perfect with my Swagger.



They sure do! wonderful combination. Actually, great pic period.


----------



## HesitantShopper

justapixel said:


> Saddlebag in Fog, got it today.



Really nice!


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess I'll show off my new "Arlene" Turnlock Mocs, too!       They are perfect with my Swagger.



Love all three bags, and the shoes! Now, you know how to go off of a ban!


----------



## MiaBorsa

HesitantShopper said:


> oh love it with the GHW! so sleek.  The trio looks fab. Geez, hard to choose one though?





HesitantShopper said:


> They sure do! wonderful combination. Actually, great pic period.





lurkernomore said:


> Love all three bags, and the shoes! Now, you know how to go off of a ban!



Thanks so much, y'all!


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my regular Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...


Very nice ! Twins with that Gramercy, but I still need a  Swagger! 
Love all your goodies , Congrats !
 Dooney leather has caught my eye lately after buying a my first in natural (a Toledo tote).


----------



## ilikesunshine

Purple Iris Phoebe, 70% off


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> Very nice ! Twins with that Gramercy, but I still need a  Swagger!
> Love all your goodies , Congrats !
> Dooney leather has caught my eye lately after buying a my first in natural (a Toledo tote).



Thanks!   Isn't that Gramercy just gorgeous?  I can't believe I never paid much attention to Gramercy until they were gone.  I just happened to find this one on 6PM for half price, and she was still factory-wrapped!  

And you know I am a Dooney gal from waaaay back.  I love the Toledo leather and I'm excited to see a few new Toledo styles this fall.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe, 70% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159318



They went clearance ?


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilikesunshine said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe, 70% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159318



soooo nice! i love purple purses!


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe, 70% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159318



Beautiful color.


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They went clearance ?




YES and the Metallic Blue. Not sure what other colors. Those were the only 2 colors at my outlet. I know Black did not, it's still $225


----------



## ilikesunshine

HesitantShopper said:


> soooo nice! i love purple purses!




Thanks! She's "bright"


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color.




Thank you...too good to pass up


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

So I did not get my Saddle bag back from Coach repaired :rain:. They sent me "the letter" with a 40% off a future purchase and they refunded my full purchase price. I guess that is something. I have been in bag lull land since then and it just so happened the handbag faries sprinkled me with good fortune. I found the black mini Rhyder 33 on sale on Macy's website, _plus _they were having a sale on sale items, *PLUS *I had Plenti points to use, so she came out to $211. I did not know if I was going to like it and had it in my head I was going to open in and immediately send it back. I really, really like it though!!! I have rode the Rhyder circuit and have tried everything but the regular size 33. I like the North/South orientation of this bag and the gold color of the hardware doesn't even bother me. It reminds me of a doctor's satchel!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TheNerdyGirly said:


> So I did not get my Saddle bag back from Coach repaired :rain:. They sent me "the letter" with a 40% off a future purchase and they refunded my full purchase price. I guess that is something. I have been in bag lull land since then and it just so happened the handbag faries sprinkled me with good fortune. I found the black mini Rhyder 33 on sale on Macy's website, _plus _they were having a sale on sale items, *PLUS *I had Plenti points to use, so she came out to $211. I did not know if I was going to like it and had it in my head I was going to open in and immediately send it back. I really, really like it though!!! I have rode the Rhyder circuit and have tried everything but the regular size 33. I like the North/South orientation of this bag and the gold color of the hardware doesn't even bother me. It reminds me of a doctor's satchel!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Soooo cute. Congrats. I soooo want the olive color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheNerdyGirly said:


> So I did not get my Saddle bag back from Coach repaired :rain:. They sent me "the letter" with a 40% off a future purchase and they refunded my full purchase price. I guess that is something. I have been in bag lull land since then and it just so happened the handbag faries sprinkled me with good fortune. I found the black mini Rhyder 33 on sale on Macy's website, _plus _they were having a sale on sale items, *PLUS *I had Plenti points to use, so she came out to $211. I did not know if I was going to like it and had it in my head I was going to open in and immediately send it back. I really, really like it though!!! I have rode the Rhyder circuit and have tried everything but the regular size 33. I like the North/South orientation of this bag and the gold color of the hardware doesn't even bother me. It reminds me of a doctor's satchel!



Really nice, great deal too!


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Soooo cute. Congrats. I soooo want the olive color.




Me, too!! It really is a cutie!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Thanks everyone!!! I really wish that this bag came in more colors than the very limited ones they have. I find it to be the perfect size that is inbetween the Rhyder 24 and the Rhyder 32. I have fallen into that void of having to chose my bags based on whether or not my stuff can fit in there, but my husband's as well. The 32 was way too big for me and I had to practically stuff the 24 to make everything fit. I have no idea when I evolved into carrying my husband's wallet and phone


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   Isn't that Gramercy just gorgeous?  I can't believe I never paid much attention to Gramercy until they were gone.  I just happened to find this one on 6PM for half price, and she was still factory-wrapped!
> 
> And you know I am a Dooney gal from waaaay back.  I love the Toledo leather and I'm excited to see a few new Toledo styles this fall.


Yes it is. Now I have three ! I never noticed it until it caught my eye in FP, and it was in this nude color... So I waited and then found the red at outlet and then saw the croc. embossed in mink then finally this color. So yeah , I like them for sure.
I am glad you found one half price. That really is a good deal for this bag !
I am actually going to Dooney forum to learn more about the styles, next I want a Kendall and maybe a zip zip.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

fani_fun said:


> Nice purcases, what is the color of your swagger?? I have 2 swaggers, those are in black and green, i have never seen this colour before. Anyway congrats for your sweet purchases



I also have 2 swaggers.  The color of this swagger is Metallic Cherry.  I  have the Wild Beast Swagger too.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

abwd said:


> Adorable!! Love them both. That little pouch is super cute and I have been trying to think of what to use it for!  I almost came home with that Swagger last week, but I am having trouble justifying another Swagger in a similar color to the oxblood croc.



I don't know what I'm going to use the pouch for either!  Honestly, I only ordered it to make my total reach the amount required for the 30% off PCE, but I do have a larger one that matches this exactly.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

BeachBagGal said:


> Lovely, lovely! The little bag is so darn cute!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!





jan1124 said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful purchases.  Twins on the Swagger - and the little 'cosmetic', or whatever it's called - I got the Wild Beast one - because it's so darn cute I have coins in it now - maybe good for lipstick?
> Enjoy!!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Envelope turnlock wallet in Oxblood. Smells so nice! Gorgeous color and goes well with the bags I got for fall !


----------



## Hobbsy

Envelope turnlock wallet in Oxblood. Smells so nice! Gorgeous color and goes well with the bags I got for fall !
And picture this time!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Picked up the keychain and cosmetic case at the Coach Soho location. That store is just beautiful!
And a friend grabbed this beauty for me from the outlet few weeks back...


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the keychain and cosmetic case at the Coach Soho location. That store is just beautiful!
> And a friend grabbed this beauty for me from the outlet few weeks back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163362



Love that rhyder!   Cute keychain and cosmetic case (didn't realize it comes in that beautiful metallic cherry color).  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Love that rhyder!   Cute keychain and cosmetic case (didn't realize it comes in that beautiful metallic cherry color).  Enjoy!




Thanks, love the case colour!


----------



## catseye

ilikesunshine said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe, 70% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159318


 
Such a bright color! Can't wait until mine arrives! It's going to be my autumn purse.


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the keychain and cosmetic case at the Coach Soho location. That store is just beautiful!
> And a friend grabbed this beauty for me from the outlet few weeks back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163362




Gorgeous haul. I really did like a lot of bags from this season. Pretty keychain too.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous haul. I really did like a lot of bags from this season. Pretty keychain too.




Thank you, I did too but I had to behave and not but too many bags as I have no more storage space.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the keychain and cosmetic case at the Coach Soho location. That store is just beautiful!
> And a friend grabbed this beauty for me from the outlet few weeks back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163362



Great pieces! enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Great pieces! enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## WNYsketch

Two of my recent pick ups... 

Got the double zip accordion wallet for $72 at Niagara Falls, NY outlet on Columbus Day. I am an accordion wallet addict, but this my first double zip one. Love the clutch wristlet on it. 

Picked up the denim pebbled duffle on the last FOS sale.  Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

WNYsketch said:


> Two of my recent pick ups...
> 
> Got the double zip accordion wallet for $72 at Niagara Falls, NY outlet on Columbus Day. I am an accordion wallet addict, but this my first double zip one. Love the clutch wristlet on it.
> 
> Picked up the denim pebbled duffle on the last FOS sale.  Love it!



Very nice!! I need to get a new double zip accordion for fall/winter. I love that style!


----------



## Iamminda

WNYsketch said:


> Two of my recent pick ups...
> 
> Got the double zip accordion wallet for $72 at Niagara Falls, NY outlet on Columbus Day. I am an accordion wallet addict, but this my first double zip one. Love the clutch wristlet on it.
> 
> Picked up the denim pebbled duffle on the last FOS sale.  Love it!



Nice!


----------



## eleanors36

TheNerdyGirly said:


> So I did not get my Saddle bag back from Coach repaired :rain:. They sent me "the letter" with a 40% off a future purchase and they refunded my full purchase price. I guess that is something. I have been in bag lull land since then and it just so happened the handbag faries sprinkled me with good fortune. I found the black mini Rhyder 33 on sale on Macy's website, _plus _they were having a sale on sale items, *PLUS *I had Plenti points to use, so she came out to $211. I did not know if I was going to like it and had it in my head I was going to open in and immediately send it back. I really, really like it though!!! I have rode the Rhyder circuit and have tried everything but the regular size 33. I like the North/South orientation of this bag and the gold color of the hardware doesn't even bother me. It reminds me of a doctor's satchel!



Love this and what a great deal!


Hobbsy said:


> Envelope turnlock wallet in Oxblood. Smells so nice! Gorgeous color and goes well with the bags I got for fall !
> And picture this time!



Lovely wallet!  Hmmmm


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the keychain and cosmetic case at the Coach Soho location. That store is just beautiful!
> And a friend grabbed this beauty for me from the outlet few weeks back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163362



You know I love this bag!  I have that small cosmetic case as well.  Wish I could see that store!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> You know I love this bag!  I have that small cosmetic case as well.  Wish I could see that store!




Double twins! Lol I took a few pick but I had lots of fun exploring!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Love this and what a great deal!
> 
> 
> Lovely wallet!  Hmmmm



I really like it, thank you!


----------



## tlo

Not a bag but I couldn't resist the shoes to match my Rhyder. Found them at Bloomies.


----------



## quinna

tlo said:


> Not a bag but I couldn't resist the shoes to match my Rhyder. Found them at Bloomies.
> 
> View attachment 3165239



So cute!


----------



## tlo

quinna said:


> So cute!



Thanks quinna!  And they are so comfy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

WNYsketch said:


> Two of my recent pick ups...
> 
> Got the double zip accordion wallet for $72 at Niagara Falls, NY outlet on Columbus Day. I am an accordion wallet addict, but this my first double zip one. Love the clutch wristlet on it.
> 
> Picked up the denim pebbled duffle on the last FOS sale.  Love it!



Nice, love the denim.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tlo said:


> Not a bag but I couldn't resist the shoes to match my Rhyder. Found them at Bloomies.
> 
> View attachment 3165239



so cute!


----------



## neonbright

My husband got me this this past  weekend at the Outlet in Mississippi.


----------



## Sarah03

Dear Bloomingdales, 
I love you and the fabulous job you did wrapping my lovely new Ace Satchel. You're the best!
Love,
Sarah




I love this bag and all the little details!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Dear Bloomingdales,
> I love you and the fabulous job you did wrapping my lovely new Ace Satchel. You're the best!
> Love,
> Sarah
> View attachment 3165498
> View attachment 3165499
> View attachment 3165501
> 
> I love this bag and all the little details!



Goorgeous! Yay for Bloomies!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Goorgeous! Yay for Bloomies!




Thanks!  It's the second bag I've bought from them and they do a phenomenal job!


----------



## Iamminda

neonbright said:


> My husband got me this this past  weekend at the Outlet in Mississippi.



How sweet of DH to get you this pretty purse!  Congrats and enjoy!



Sarah03 said:


> Dear Bloomingdales,
> I love you and the fabulous job you did wrapping my lovely new Ace Satchel. You're the best!
> Love,
> Sarah
> View attachment 3165498
> View attachment 3165499
> View attachment 3165501
> 
> I love this bag and all the little details!



Congrats!  Glad it arrived perfectly wrapped!  I love this racing green!  Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

neonbright said:


> My husband got me this this past  weekend at the Outlet in Mississippi.


I love this bag. You should see it in RED. Hawwwwt


----------



## ilikesunshine

My new goodies. When I called my SA to see if she had the rhyder crossbody she told me about the small Kelsey & scout hobo being 70% off. When I got there today, she had 4 bags set aside for me (the scout in green, bucket bag in Orange, rhyder in pewter & a black gathered Carrie). Here's what I left with:


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Dear Bloomingdales,
> I love you and the fabulous job you did wrapping my lovely new Ace Satchel. You're the best!
> Love,
> Sarah
> View attachment 3165498
> View attachment 3165499
> View attachment 3165501
> 
> I love this bag and all the little details!




Gorgeous! I love that leather!


----------



## Sarah03

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! I love that leather!




Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilikesunshine said:


> My new goodies. When I called my SA to see if she had the rhyder crossbody she told me about the small Kelsey & scout hobo being 70% off. When I got there today, she had 4 bags set aside for me (the scout in green, bucket bag in Orange, rhyder in pewter & a black gathered Carrie). Here's what I left with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166354
> View attachment 3166356
> View attachment 3166357



Very nice colors and great deals!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> My new goodies. When I called my SA to see if she had the rhyder crossbody she told me about the small Kelsey & scout hobo being 70% off. When I got there today, she had 4 bags set aside for me (the scout in green, bucket bag in Orange, rhyder in pewter & a black gathered Carrie). Here's what I left with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166354
> View attachment 3166356
> View attachment 3166357


Yippie. We gonna be twins. I have yellow on hold!


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> My new goodies. When I called my SA to see if she had the rhyder crossbody she told me about the small Kelsey & scout hobo being 70% off. When I got there today, she had 4 bags set aside for me (the scout in green, bucket bag in Orange, rhyder in pewter & a black gathered Carrie). Here's what I left with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166354
> View attachment 3166356
> View attachment 3166357



Very pretty!  Great score!


----------



## GoStanford

Style 9997, which I've seen described as the Legacy Hobo.  I found this at a consignment store and mentioned it in the Chat thread.  It has an X on the creed label, which I believe indicates it was released to a discount store like TJ Maxx.  It is made in Mexico and is gray leather, a leather color I don't have in my collection of older Coach bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

neonbright said:


> My husband got me this this past  weekend at the Outlet in Mississippi.



How wonderful of him~ 



Sarah03 said:


> Dear Bloomingdales,
> I love you and the fabulous job you did wrapping my lovely new Ace Satchel. You're the best!
> Love,
> Sarah
> View attachment 3165498
> View attachment 3165499
> View attachment 3165501
> 
> I love this bag and all the little details!



Love when bags are well wrapped, we hear so many horror stories lol Just love the green on this bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilikesunshine said:


> My new goodies. When I called my SA to see if she had the rhyder crossbody she told me about the small Kelsey & scout hobo being 70% off. When I got there today, she had 4 bags set aside for me (the scout in green, bucket bag in Orange, rhyder in pewter & a black gathered Carrie). Here's what I left with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166354
> View attachment 3166356
> View attachment 3166357



Great choices~ great of the SA to set aside for you.



GoStanford said:


> Style 9997, which I've seen described as the Legacy Hobo.  I found this at a consignment store and mentioned it in the Chat thread.  It has an X on the creed label, which I believe indicates it was released to a discount store like TJ Maxx.  It is made in Mexico and is gray leather, a leather color I don't have in my collection of older Coach bags.



What a find!


----------



## ilikesunshine

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice colors and great deals!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yippie. We gonna be twins. I have yellow on hold!





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Great score!





HesitantShopper said:


> Great choices~ great of the SA to set aside for you.
> 
> 
> 
> What a find!



Thanks everyone...I was happy and thankful my SAs are awesome!


----------



## lurkernomore

neonbright said:


> My husband got me this this past  weekend at the Outlet in Mississippi.



Congrats, and what a nice hubby! Mine would be too overwhelmed to buy a purse. I would have to give him a picture


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> Dear Bloomingdales,
> I love you and the fabulous job you did wrapping my lovely new Ace Satchel. You're the best!
> Love,
> Sarah
> View attachment 3165498
> View attachment 3165499
> View attachment 3165501
> 
> I love this bag and all the little details!



Gorgeous bag! and it always feels great to be treated well - enjoy her!


----------



## lurkernomore

ilikesunshine said:


> My new goodies. When I called my SA to see if she had the rhyder crossbody she told me about the small Kelsey & scout hobo being 70% off. When I got there today, she had 4 bags set aside for me (the scout in green, bucket bag in Orange, rhyder in pewter & a black gathered Carrie). Here's what I left with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166354
> View attachment 3166356
> View attachment 3166357



nice haul!


----------



## lurkernomore

GoStanford said:


> Style 9997, which I've seen described as the Legacy Hobo.  I found this at a consignment store and mentioned it in the Chat thread.  It has an X on the creed label, which I believe indicates it was released to a discount store like TJ Maxx.  It is made in Mexico and is gray leather, a leather color I don't have in my collection of older Coach bags.



enjoy your find - it is extra special when you discover a hidden gem!


----------



## pbmuffin

Sarah03 said:


> Dear Bloomingdales,
> I love you and the fabulous job you did wrapping my lovely new Ace Satchel. You're the best!
> Love,
> Sarah
> View attachment 3165498
> View attachment 3165499
> View attachment 3165501
> 
> I love this bag and all the little details!



I love this bag in this colour so much! I'm green with envy! Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

pbmuffin said:


> I love this bag in this colour so much! I'm green with envy! Enjoy!







lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous bag! and it always feels great to be treated well - enjoy her!







HesitantShopper said:


> Love when bags are well wrapped, we hear so many horror stories lol Just love the green on this bag.




Thanks guys!  I really love this bag!


----------



## gr8onteej

ilikesunshine said:


> My new goodies. When I called my SA to see if she had the rhyder crossbody she told me about the small Kelsey & scout hobo being 70% off. When I got there today, she had 4 bags set aside for me (the scout in green, bucket bag in Orange, rhyder in pewter & a black gathered Carrie). Here's what I left with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166354
> View attachment 3166356
> View attachment 3166357




Nice haul.  I really like the scouts (colors and bag). I have this one in navy and it holds a lot for a "smaller" bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My black/ gunmetal small Dakotah from FOS arrived today! 
I know pretty much everyone has one of these, but I'm so excited I'm posting anyway.


----------



## pbnjam

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My black/ gunmetal small Dakotah from FOS arrived today!
> 
> I know pretty much everyone has one of these, but I'm so excited I'm posting anyway.




One of my favorite bags! Welcome to Dakotah club.


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My black/ gunmetal small Dakotah from FOS arrived today!
> I know pretty much everyone has one of these, but I'm so excited I'm posting anyway.



Congrats on this beauty!  This is a very well done bag -- from the leather to the feather -- just perfection!   Of course, I am a little biased (lol).


----------



## frivofrugalista

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My black/ gunmetal small Dakotah from FOS arrived today!
> 
> I know pretty much everyone has one of these, but I'm so excited I'm posting anyway.




Congrats! Can't even say twins anymore because so many ladies here have it and love it! Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My black/ gunmetal small Dakotah from FOS arrived today!
> I know pretty much everyone has one of these, but I'm so excited I'm posting anyway.



Love it! You loving? Looks like it came in great condition.


----------



## lcaddict

I just got the coach prairie satchel in violet [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rosa Hdz

lcaddict said:


> I just got the coach prairie satchel in violet [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3169067




How big is that satchel?
Its a mini?


----------



## lcaddict

Rosa Hdz said:


> How big is that satchel?
> Its a mini?




It's a medium size bag, good enough for wallet, makeup bag, umbrella, and a book. It will also fit an iPad, but you'd probably have to take the book out lol.

It's so pretty though. I prefer it over the Kelsey satchel.


----------



## Rosa Hdz

lcaddict said:


> It's a medium size bag, good enough for wallet, makeup bag, umbrella, and a book. It will also fit an iPad, but you'd probably have to take the book out lol.
> 
> It's so pretty though. I prefer it over the Kelsey satchel.




So its bigger than the kelsey?
Cuz I was planning to get the kelsey one


----------



## lcaddict

Rosa Hdz said:


> So its bigger than the kelsey?
> Cuz I was planning to get the kelsey one




I think it's the same size as the small Kelsey, but the leather is sturdier so it stands on its own. This is a FP product, but the Kelsey is MFF, so the prairie satchel would be better quality IMO. 

I got it on sale for 50% off at the Lord & Taylor F&F sale! Hurry before it's gone!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lcaddict said:


> I just got the coach prairie satchel in violet [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3169067



super cute! great color!


----------



## Caspin22

lcaddict said:


> I think it's the same size as the small Kelsey, but the leather is sturdier so it stands on its own. This is a FP product, but the Kelsey is MFF, so the prairie satchel would be better quality IMO.
> 
> I got it on sale for 50% off at the Lord & Taylor F&F sale! Hurry before it's gone!!!




Kelsey was originally a FP bag...it's now being made as an MFF bag. There are lots of FP Kelsey's out there, and it would be hard to tell one from the other without a style number.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My black/ gunmetal small Dakotah from FOS arrived today!
> I know pretty much everyone has one of these, but I'm so excited I'm posting anyway.



Cool! love the feathers and other detailing. Plus i am in the minority i do not own one. SO be excited to show it.


----------



## Sarah03

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My black/ gunmetal small Dakotah from FOS arrived today!
> 
> I know pretty much everyone has one of these, but I'm so excited I'm posting anyway.




Beautiful!  You're going to love this bag. There is a reason that pretty much everyone on the Coach subforum owns this bag!  Congrats!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

pbnjam said:


> One of my favorite bags! Welcome to Dakotah club.



Thank you! Now I'm wondering what took me so long.



Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  This is a very well done bag -- from the leather to the feather -- just perfection!   Of course, I am a little biased (lol).



Thank you! I agree. The leather is fantastic, the details are amazing, and I had no idea there were so many pockets.



frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats! Can't even say twins anymore because so many ladies here have it and love it! Enjoy!



Thank you! I can definitely see why so many ladies love it.



BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! You loving? Looks like it came in great condition.



I am loving it. I moved in as soon as I got it. It is as comfortable as everyone said it is.



HesitantShopper said:


> Cool! love the feathers and other detailing. Plus i am in the minority i do not own one. SO be excited to show it.



It's good to not always follow the herd.  &#128014;
But if you ever get a chance to get one, I do recommend it.



Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!  You're going to love this bag. There is a reason that pretty much everyone on the Coach subforum owns this bag!  Congrats!



Thank you! I've used it the past two days, and it is awesome.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

A relative sent me a $100 Coach gift card yesterday. I found this beauty at the outlet for $99 today. I love the suede side panels and subtle python embossed accents. Here's my exotic trim leather Minetta in stone:


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> A relative sent me a $100 Coach gift card yesterday. I found this beauty at the outlet for $99 today. I love the suede side panels and subtle python embossed accents. Here's my exotic trim leather Minetta in stone:



Very pretty -- really liking the suede side panels!  Enjoy!   Also, sending you good thoughts and vibes, dear CN&#128512;


----------



## MrCoach

Shearling and plaid are in.


----------



## carinas

Found this beauty yesterday


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> A relative sent me a $100 Coach gift card yesterday. I found this beauty at the outlet for $99 today. I love the suede side panels and subtle python embossed accents. Here's my exotic trim leather Minetta in stone:



Nice, very classy!



MrCoach said:


> View attachment 3170602
> 
> 
> Shearling and plaid are in.



Yep, i petted some shearling last week lol



carinas said:


> Found this beauty yesterday



Great find!


----------



## momtok

ChevaliereNoir said:


> A relative sent me a $100 Coach gift card yesterday. I found this beauty at the outlet for $99 today. I love the suede side panels and subtle python embossed accents. Here's my exotic trim leather Minetta in stone:



That leather looks really nice.  It looks like the really soft version that the Madison line used, especially before Madison moved to mff.  (Actually, I don't know Minetta's "heritage", so if that's the line it's actually from then I realize I'm stating the obvious.  But my point is that you can *see* it from the picture alone.)



MrCoach said:


> View attachment 3170602
> 
> 
> Shearling and plaid are in.



See, now I like that plaid a *lot* in the actual wool format.  I guess it's from the wool texture ... much better than merely printed on the leather.  Artistic pic too.  



carinas said:


> Found this beauty yesterday



Is that a Cooper?  Those are/were very well liked.    I think the embossing works so much better on the matte leather too ... I mean, much better than on the patent.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty -- really liking the suede side panels!  Enjoy!   Also, sending you good thoughts and vibes, dear CN&#128512;



Thank you! I appreciate the positive thoughts. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, very classy!



Thank you!



momtok said:


> That leather looks really nice.  It looks like the really soft version that the Madison line used, especially before Madison moved to mff.  (Actually, I don't know Minetta's "heritage", so if that's the line it's actually from then I realize I'm stating the obvious.  But my point is that you can *see* it from the picture alone.)



Good eye. It was originally a Madison style. The leather feels nice and smells good (it's one of the nicest MFF leather bags I've ever seen), but it was made in June of this year. Is that too recent to be made of left over FP leather?


----------



## amvaldez18

carinas said:


> Found this beauty yesterday



Twins! I love Coopers! I got mine last Christmas for a great price on FOS during one of the reserve sales. What did you get yours for if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## carinas

amvaldez18 said:


> Twins! I love Coopers! I got mine last Christmas for a great price on FOS during one of the reserve sales. What did you get yours for if you don't mind me asking.



Thank You, twinnie!
Mine was $179. I know it's not the best price but I don't think I'd find it for cheaper. Can I ask how much was it on FOS?


----------



## carinas

HesitantShopper said:


> Great find!



Thank You!



momtok said:


> Is that a Cooper?  Those are/were very well liked.    I think the embossing works so much better on the matte leather too ... I mean, much better than on the patent.



It's a regular Cooper. I have always liked the shape of Cooper and embossed leather  in Ecru looks sharp imo. I love Bleecker leather.


----------



## amvaldez18

carinas said:


> Thank You, twinnie!
> Mine was $179. I know it's not the best price but I don't think I'd find it for cheaper. Can I ask how much was it on FOS?



I had to go look at my receipt (yes I sill have it, I keep the receipts for every bag I buy). I got it for $106.50 before tax.


----------



## Rosa Hdz

amvaldez18 said:


> I had to go look at my receipt (yes I sill have it, I keep the receipts for every bag I buy). I got it for $106.50 before tax.



where did u get it?


----------



## amvaldez18

Rosa Hdz said:


> where did u get it?



I got it last Christmas on FOS.


----------



## Redhead124

Hi Ladies, I'm relatively new here but loving coach and growing my collection.  I got this adorable Central Satchel in Oxblood from Macy's on super sale yesterday.  Down from $295 to $165 and then after giftcards, I only paid $50!  I had been stalking it for a little while and finally went to the store yesterday and it was the only one.  It is the perfect size for me and I love the crossbody strap.


----------



## CatePNW

Redhead124 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm relatively new here but loving coach and growing my collection.  I got this adorable Central Satchel in Oxblood from Macy's on super sale yesterday.  Down from $295 to $165 and then after giftcards, I only paid $50!  I had been stalking it for a little while and finally went to the store yesterday and it was the only one.  It is the perfect size for me and I love the crossbody strap.



I would love to see a mod shot of this bag!  I almost bought this yesterday online at Macy's with my 30% code, it would have been just about $150.  I couldn't find much about it though in real pics to judge size.  I read one review that said the leather is soft and wonderful, and quality of bag like older coach.  I was too lazy to go to my Macy's and see if they even have this bag.  Then I saw the style with rivets and like that one too, but this Oxblood color is so pretty on this bag.  Feel free to share more photos, this is the first I've seen this Central satchel on the forum.


----------



## lurkernomore

ChevaliereNoir said:


> A relative sent me a $100 Coach gift card yesterday. I found this beauty at the outlet for $99 today. I love the suede side panels and subtle python embossed accents. Here's my exotic trim leather Minetta in stone:



love this..might have to check it out this weekend


----------



## HesitantShopper

Redhead124 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm relatively new here but loving coach and growing my collection.  I got this adorable Central Satchel in Oxblood from Macy's on super sale yesterday.  Down from $295 to $165 and then after giftcards, I only paid $50!  I had been stalking it for a little while and finally went to the store yesterday and it was the only one.  It is the perfect size for me and I love the crossbody strap.



Very nice! great deal and color.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Recently I celebrated a personal goal with the Turnlock Tote in navy.  I really like how sturdy it is. I have a taxi tote but it's way too loose to house my laptop comfortably the way the Turnlock Tote does. The only thing I wish Coach would introduce is a key D ring inside the bags like MK. I didn't realize it, but there is a deep pocket when you unlock the Turnlock, which might be OK for thin papers and files if you don't want to stretch it out.


----------



## HesitantShopper

donutsprinkles said:


> Recently I celebrated a personal goal with the Turnlock Tote in navy.  I really like how sturdy it is. I have a taxi tote but it's way too loose to house my laptop comfortably the way the Turnlock Tote does. The only thing I wish Coach would introduce is a key D ring inside the bags like MK. I didn't realize it, but there is a deep pocket when you unlock the Turnlock, which might be OK for thin papers and files if you don't want to stretch it out.



Very nice! and yes, i agree a D ring would be nice inside the totes.


----------



## Redhead124

CatePNW said:


> I would love to see a mod shot of this bag!  I almost bought this yesterday online at Macy's with my 30% code, it would have been just about $150.  I couldn't find much about it though in real pics to judge size.  I read one review that said the leather is soft and wonderful, and quality of bag like older coach.  I was too lazy to go to my Macy's and see if they even have this bag.  Then I saw the style with rivets and like that one too, but this Oxblood color is so pretty on this bag.  Feel free to share more photos, this is the first I've seen this Central satchel on the forum.



Ok, here are a few pictures I just took tonight.  Pardon my gym clothes!  The leather is thick and substantial and I can tell that she will get more slouchy over time as she's used.  It definitely reminds me of the old school coach leather.  I was debating between this and the prairie and the prairie seemed a little more flimsy (?) maybe.  I also LOVE the oxblood color.  I feel like it can go with brown or black.  I read a review on this forum I think that the oxblood was a little dull and I will admit that she does look like she could use a little moisturizer, but I'm hoping that that will shine her right up!   I haven't seen this anywhere other than Macy's in this color.  Even the coach website doesn't show the small version without the whiplash lacing on the seams, and while Zappos has the central satchel they aren't showing this color.  I feel like I lucked out!


----------



## letstalkbags

lcaddict said:


> I just got the coach prairie satchel in violet [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3169067


I love this color ! Congrats !



ChevaliereNoir said:


> A relative sent me a $100 Coach gift card yesterday. I found this beauty at the outlet for $99 today. I love the suede side panels and subtle python embossed accents. Here's my exotic trim leather Minetta in stone:


Wow ! I think I need to visit the outlet soon ! 



carinas said:


> Found this beauty yesterday


Classy color ! Love this bag ! Congrats !



Redhead124 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm relatively new here but loving coach and growing my collection.  I got this adorable Central Satchel in Oxblood from Macy's on super sale yesterday.  Down from $295 to $165 and then after giftcards, I only paid $50!  I had been stalking it for a little while and finally went to the store yesterday and it was the only one.  It is the perfect size for me and I love the crossbody strap.


Nice find ! Congrats on your new satchel and the great price !


----------



## CatePNW

Redhead124 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures I just took tonight.  Pardon my gym clothes!  The leather is thick and substantial and I can tell that she will get more slouchy over time as she's used.  It definitely reminds me of the old school coach leather.  I was debating between this and the prairie and the prairie seemed a little more flimsy (?) maybe.  I also LOVE the oxblood color.  I feel like it can go with brown or black.  I read a review on this forum I think that the oxblood was a little dull and I will admit that she does look like she could use a little moisturizer, but I'm hoping that that will shine her right up!   I haven't seen this anywhere other than Macy's in this color.  Even the coach website doesn't show the small version without the whiplash lacing on the seams, and while Zappos has the central satchel they aren't showing this color.  I feel like I lucked out!



Thank you so much, it looks great on you!  I really like the extra hardware where the strap attaches, and the strap is nice and long.  I will definitely hope to see this at my Macy's soon to try it on.


----------



## Redhead124

CatePNW said:


> Thank you so much, it looks great on you!  I really like the extra hardware where the strap attaches, and the strap is nice and long.  I will definitely hope to see this at my Macy's soon to try it on.



Thanks!  The strap is nice and long and adjustable.  There are more holes on either side of where I have it buckled.  The hardware on the straps and the metal logo is definitely what drew me in- classic and understated with a little bit of something interesting.


----------



## MsBaggins

Nolita 15 in black cherry glitter 

Poor light though. Sorry


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> Nolita 15 in black cherry glitter
> 
> Poor light though. Sorry



Love it!! Would this be a good size for a small cosmetic bag?


----------



## neonbright

Thinking of carrying this this weekend. I got this mini duffle the last FOS.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Nolita 15 in black cherry glitter
> 
> Poor light though. Sorry




oh, how fun and glittery!


neonbright said:


> Thinking of carrying this this weekend. I got this mini duffle the last FOS.



Super cute!


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Nolita 15 in black cherry glitter
> 
> Poor light though. Sorry



Wow, so pretty!  



neonbright said:


> Thinking of carrying this this weekend. I got this mini duffle the last FOS.



Really like this duffle -- hope you carry it this weekend.


----------



## gr8onteej

Redhead124 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures I just took tonight.  Pardon my gym clothes!  The leather is thick and substantial and I can tell that she will get more slouchy over time as she's used.  It definitely reminds me of the old school coach leather.  I was debating between this and the prairie and the prairie seemed a little more flimsy (?) maybe.  I also LOVE the oxblood color.  I feel like it can go with brown or black.  I read a review on this forum I think that the oxblood was a little dull and I will admit that she does look like she could use a little moisturizer, but I'm hoping that that will shine her right up!   I haven't seen this anywhere other than Macy's in this color.  Even the coach website doesn't show the small version without the whiplash lacing on the seams, and while Zappos has the central satchel they aren't showing this color.  I feel like I lucked out!




They have it in Lord and Taylor too.  Oxblood, Black Cherry, one pink with pink button like things on it and a couple of other colors.  It was marked down 25% off and the day I was there was the last day of F&F so it would have had an additional 30% off.


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> love this..might have to check it out this weekend





HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! great deal and color.





Redhead124 said:


> Ok, here are a few pictures I just took tonight.  Pardon my gym clothes!  The leather is thick and substantial and I can tell that she will get more slouchy over time as she's used.  It definitely reminds me of the old school coach leather.  I was debating between this and the prairie and the prairie seemed a little more flimsy (?) maybe.  I also LOVE the oxblood color.  I feel like it can go with brown or black.  I read a review on this forum I think that the oxblood was a little dull and I will admit that she does look like she could use a little moisturizer, but I'm hoping that that will shine her right up!   I haven't seen this anywhere other than Macy's in this color.  Even the coach website doesn't show the small version without the whiplash lacing on the seams, and while Zappos has the central satchel they aren't showing this color.  I feel like I lucked out!





CatePNW said:


> Thank you so much, it looks great on you!  I really like the extra hardware where the strap attaches, and the strap is nice and long.  I will definitely hope to see this at my Macy's soon to try it on.





Redhead124 said:


> Thanks!  The strap is nice and long and adjustable.  There are more holes on either side of where I have it buckled.  The hardware on the straps and the metal logo is definitely what drew me in- classic and understated with a little bit of something interesting.





gr8onteej said:


> They have it in Lord and Taylor too.  Oxblood, Black Cherry, one pink with pink button like things on it and a couple of other colors.  It was marked down 25% off and the day I was there was the last day of F&F so it would have had an additional 30% off.



L&T has this for $154.87 today.


----------



## soramillay

Sharing a pic of my new-to-me Legacy Duffle. I think she's Black Violet with Antique Brass studs. This is my first legacy duffle and i adore the leather and the comfortable crossbody strap. Alas, I already lost one of the studs off the corner and it's only been a couple of days. I still love her anyway.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MsBaggins said:


> Nolita 15 in black cherry glitter
> 
> Poor light though. Sorry



Love this! !
Where did you get it from?


----------



## annagirly

I absolutely love your bag!


----------



## Iamminda

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3173003
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my new-to-me Legacy Duffle. I think she's Black Violet with Antique Brass studs. This is my first legacy duffle and i adore the leather and the comfortable crossbody strap. Alas, I already lost one of the studs off the corner and it's only been a couple of days. I still love her anyway.



Congrats!   Love this one.


----------



## MsBaggins

Harley77 said:


> Love this! !
> Where did you get it from?



Thanks!! From bonton.com 
I love it. Im getting a black one also


----------



## MsBaggins

Hobbsy said:


> Love it!! Would this be a good size for a small cosmetic bag?



Thanks! Yeah it would...it is small though. But cute!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MsBaggins said:


> Thanks!! From bonton.com
> I love it. Im getting a black one also



Thanks! Just ordered it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3173003
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my new-to-me Legacy Duffle. I think she's Black Violet with Antique Brass studs. This is my first legacy duffle and i adore the leather and the comfortable crossbody strap. Alas, I already lost one of the studs off the corner and it's only been a couple of days. I still love her anyway.



Wonderful color! i love the shape/look of the duffles.


----------



## eleanors36

MsBaggins said:


> Nolita 15 in black cherry glitter
> 
> Poor light though. Sorry



Really looks fun!



soramillay said:


> View attachment 3173003
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my new-to-me Legacy Duffle. I think she's Black Violet with Antique Brass studs. This is my first legacy duffle and i adore the leather and the comfortable crossbody strap. Alas, I already lost one of the studs off the corner and it's only been a couple of days. I still love her anyway.



Wonderful color and I love the studs!


----------



## neonbright

HesitantShopper said:


> oh, how fun and glittery!
> 
> 
> Super cute!



Thank you.



Iamminda said:


> Wow, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Really like this duffle -- hope you carry it this weekend.



I did and enjoyed carrying it. So light weight and a great pop of color. My new Breast Cancer Awareness purse.


----------



## lurkernomore

MsBaggins said:


> Nolita 15 in black cherry glitter
> 
> Poor light though. Sorry



This looks like it would be awesome for a holiday party! Enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

I have an outlet about ten minutes from my house, but I have an even better one about an hour away.I hit Coach and found the turnlock tie tote in saddle that I have been lusting after for awhile. I also got gloves for the hubs, that I gave him already as an early birthday present. I couldn't resist another slim wallet - they are my new favorite. I am also including my haul from Tory Burch - they had an extra 25% off the store - so the scarves were a steal - I will probably give them as Christmas gifts. I also got great gifts at Kate Spade, but I posted the pic in the KS thread.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> I have an outlet about ten minutes from my house, but I have an even better one about an hour away.I hit Coach and found the turnlock tie tote in saddle that I have been lusting after for awhile. I also got gloves for the hubs, that I gave him already as an early birthday present. I couldn't resist another slim wallet - they are my new favorite. I am also including my haul from Tory Burch - they had an extra 25% off the store - so the scarves were a steal - I will probably give them as Christmas gifts. I also got great gifts at Kate Spade, but I posted the pic in the KS thread.



Very nice haul!!!!!!! Anything at this outlet?


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Very nice haul!!!!!!! Anything at this outlet?



ours? The circle hobo bags are still there   - they did have some new SLG's, but no new bags - My drive was well worth the trip, though. Really scored at Tommy Bahama - got great gifts! We need some new stores at our outlet - just sayin!


----------



## Happyja

I got a new pair of booties last night. They are very comfortable.


----------



## lorihmatthews

My Wanted duffle finally arrived! Got it from Lord & Taylor's F&F promotion.


----------



## Teagaggle

lorihmatthews said:


> My Wanted duffle finally arrived! Got it from Lord & Taylor's F&F promotion.


LOVE your Wanted duffle. Have you moved in & if so, how do you like it?
My local store has it prominently on display with the "found objects" key fob & it looks super cool.  Congrats!


----------



## kidashtuck

lurkernomore said:


> I have an outlet about ten minutes from my house, but I have an even better one about an hour away.I hit Coach and found the turnlock tie tote in saddle that I have been lusting after for awhile. I also got gloves for the hubs, that I gave him already as an early birthday present. I couldn't resist another slim wallet - they are my new favorite. I am also including my haul from Tory Burch - they had an extra 25% off the store - so the scarves were a steal - I will probably give them as Christmas gifts. I also got great gifts at Kate Spade, but I posted the pic in the KS thread.




I wanted the tote but never found out how big the large one actually was. Would you consider doing a mod shot?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Teagaggle said:


> LOVE your Wanted duffle. Have you moved in & if so, how do you like it?
> My local store has it prominently on display with the "found objects" key fob & it looks super cool.  Congrats!



I've used it a few times now. I'm very happy with it! I also like the shoulder strap, which you can wear cross body as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> I have an outlet about ten minutes from my house, but I have an even better one about an hour away.I hit Coach and found the turnlock tie tote in saddle that I have been lusting after for awhile. I also got gloves for the hubs, that I gave him already as an early birthday present. I couldn't resist another slim wallet - they are my new favorite. I am also including my haul from Tory Burch - they had an extra 25% off the store - so the scarves were a steal - I will probably give them as Christmas gifts. I also got great gifts at Kate Spade, but I posted the pic in the KS thread.



Nice haul! love that tote.



Happyja said:


> I got a new pair of booties last night. They are very comfortable.



super cute!



lorihmatthews said:


> My Wanted duffle finally arrived! Got it from Lord & Taylor's F&F promotion.



Awesome love it!


----------



## lurkernomore

kidashtuck said:


> I wanted the tote but never found out how big the large one actually was. Would you consider doing a mod shot?



I will try over the next few days. My outlet had the smaller size and this one. It is not huge - it really is a perfect sized tote!


----------



## lurkernomore

Happyja said:


> I got a new pair of booties last night. They are very comfortable.



Love the booties!



lorihmatthews said:


> My Wanted duffle finally arrived! Got it from Lord & Taylor's F&F promotion.


 
Looks like a photo op! Enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice haul! love that tote.
> 
> 
> Thanks - I had a lot of fun shopping! It was a day of major retail therapy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I have an outlet about ten minutes from my house, but I have an even better one about an hour away.I hit Coach and found the turnlock tie tote in saddle that I have been lusting after for awhile. I also got gloves for the hubs, that I gave him already as an early birthday present. I couldn't resist another slim wallet - they are my new favorite. I am also including my haul from Tory Burch - they had an extra 25% off the store - so the scarves were a steal - I will probably give them as Christmas gifts. I also got great gifts at Kate Spade, but I posted the pic in the KS thread.


Finally you got the tote. Congrats. We might be bag twins &#129303;


----------



## VuittonPrince

My new crossgrain leather slim brief


----------



## BeachBagGal

VuittonPrince said:


> My new crossgrain leather slim brief



Sleek! Charlie Brown looks great on there!


----------



## Sarah03

VuittonPrince said:


> My new crossgrain leather slim brief




The leather looks so nice. Great color choice!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

lorihmatthews said:


> My Wanted duffle finally arrived! Got it from Lord & Taylor's F&F promotion.




What does the back of the bag look like? Does it have the same writing?


----------



## VuittonPrince

Sarah03 said:


> The leather looks so nice. Great color choice!











BeachBagGal said:


> Sleek! Charlie Brown looks great on there!



Thank you , the crossgrain is a new leather for me. I thought Charlie would be a nice whimsical touch to a serious bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

VuittonPrince said:


> My new crossgrain leather slim brief



Great bag! Charlie looks wonderful on there.


----------



## MrCoach

VuittonPrince said:


> My new crossgrain leather slim brief




Nice! Great hangtag touch too.


----------



## Rikilove10

I took my neice to Macy's yesterday to get her first Coach purse for her birthday. The deals in the clearance areas were so good, I could afford to get her a purse and a wallet. She loves them!


----------



## Ule313

Rikilove10 said:


> I took my neice to Macy's yesterday to get her first Coach purse for her birthday. The deals in the clearance areas were so good, I could afford to get her a purse and a wallet. She loves them!



Those look great together! What a fun present!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rikilove10 said:


> I took my neice to Macy's yesterday to get her first Coach purse for her birthday. The deals in the clearance areas were so good, I could afford to get her a purse and a wallet. She loves them!



Great pieces! what a fantastic gift.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Rikilove10 said:


> I took my neice to Macy's yesterday to get her first Coach purse for her birthday. The deals in the clearance areas were so good, I could afford to get her a purse and a wallet. She loves them!



Aw, what a great Auntie you are!!! Love her choices!


----------



## Caspin22

First reveal in a while. I've wanted this bag since the day I first saw it, and thanks to a good friend, she's now mine. 

Meet Ms Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal with gunmetal. Love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> First reveal in a while. I've wanted this bag since the day I first saw it, and thanks to a good friend, she's now mine.
> 
> Meet Ms Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal with gunmetal. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3176473




What a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MKB0925

Rikilove10 said:


> I took my neice to Macy's yesterday to get her first Coach purse for her birthday. The deals in the clearance areas were so good, I could afford to get her a purse and a wallet. She loves them!




So nice of you and great choices!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> First reveal in a while. I've wanted this bag since the day I first saw it, and thanks to a good friend, she's now mine.
> 
> Meet Ms Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal with gunmetal. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3176473



Very nice! great color.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> First reveal in a while. I've wanted this bag since the day I first saw it, and thanks to a good friend, she's now mine.
> 
> Meet Ms Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal with gunmetal. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3176473



Twins! Can't wait to use mine (its in rotation)...the color is soooo pretty in person


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> First reveal in a while. I've wanted this bag since the day I first saw it, and thanks to a good friend, she's now mine.
> 
> Meet Ms Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal with gunmetal. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3176473



This teal is so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Redhead124

Canderson22 said:


> First reveal in a while. I've wanted this bag since the day I first saw it, and thanks to a good friend, she's now mine.
> 
> Meet Ms Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal with gunmetal. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3176473


Beautiful!  Can you post a mod shot?  Would love to see this worn for size!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally bagged my Ace!


----------



## goodbyeblues

Happyja said:


> I got a new pair of booties last night. They are very comfortable.



I absolutely love these! What style are they?





MiaBorsa said:


> Finally bagged my Ace!



Your Ace is so beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally bagged my Ace!


Congrats MB


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Finally you got the tote. Congrats. We might be bag twins &#129303;



of course we might be!the saddle is awesome...just sayin


----------



## lurkernomore

VuittonPrince said:


> My new crossgrain leather slim brief



wow - very cool looking - enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

Rikilove10 said:


> I took my neice to Macy's yesterday to get her first Coach purse for her birthday. The deals in the clearance areas were so good, I could afford to get her a purse and a wallet. She loves them!



you are obviously the cool aunt - and congrats on getting her to do a mod shot!!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> First reveal in a while. I've wanted this bag since the day I first saw it, and thanks to a good friend, she's now mine.
> 
> Meet Ms Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal with gunmetal. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3176473



twins - you are going to love this tote!


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally bagged my Ace!



sooo pretty! I can't decide if my next bag will be Ace or another Nomad in racing green! and TPF isn't helping!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally bagged my Ace!



Pretty... so pretty.


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally bagged my Ace!




This is gorgeous!!! It's on my wish list....[emoji7]


----------



## VuittonPrince

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag! Charlie looks wonderful on there.











MrCoach said:


> Nice! Great hangtag touch too.



Thank you I've been enjoying it these past few days.  Charlie has Def been a big pick me up been dealing with feeling replaced in my friendship.  So at my cubicle he cheers me up.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally bagged my Ace!



Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

goodbyeblues said:


> Your Ace is so beautiful.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats MB





lurkernomore said:


> sooo pretty! I can't decide if my next bag will be Ace or another Nomad in racing green! and TPF isn't helping!





HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty... so pretty.





keishapie1973 said:


> This is gorgeous!!! It's on my wish list....[emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## arret77

Just received this in the mail today from belk. Mini nolita satchel in cyclamen with silver hardware..I love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arret77 said:


> Just received this in the mail today from belk. Mini nolita satchel in cyclamen with silver hardware..I love this color!


Pretty in pink!


----------



## Iamminda

arret77 said:


> Just received this in the mail today from belk. Mini nolita satchel in cyclamen with silver hardware..I love this color!



This color is so pretty.


----------



## arret77

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty in pink!





Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty.



Thanks! I love it! I already cut the tags have her loaded up for tomorrow.


----------



## HesitantShopper

arret77 said:


> Just received this in the mail today from belk. Mini nolita satchel in cyclamen with silver hardware..I love this color!



Agreed, fantastic color!


----------



## MKB0925

arret77 said:


> Just received this in the mail today from belk. Mini nolita satchel in cyclamen with silver hardware..I love this color!




Gorgeous color!


----------



## MKB0925

I went to the outlet in NY and found this lone soldier. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Taxi tote in Saddle. Just moved in this morning.


----------



## lorihmatthews

pinkngreenpurse said:


> What does the back of the bag look like? Does it have the same writing?


 
The back side of the bag is plain, no writing.


----------



## lorihmatthews

arret77 said:


> Just received this in the mail today from belk. Mini nolita satchel in cyclamen with silver hardware..I love this color!


 
Agree with the others, this color is amazing.


----------



## arret77

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous color!





lorihmatthews said:


> Agree with the others, this color is amazing.





HesitantShopper said:


> Agreed, fantastic color!


 Thanks !  This color would also make a great nail polish shade!


----------



## Sarah03

Oxblood Nomad!


----------



## AnieB

Just a couple of small items.  : )

Sadly,  I'm not able to carry any heavy purses or really anything right now, so wristlets are perfect for me. 
I have been wanting a pretty green one for awhile and was so lucky to get this one and the cute red one at the last sale.  And I forgot the current sale started yesterday so I missed out again on the other green wristlet. : (  

I love seeing all the beautiful bags everyone is getting!!! 
Green with envy. ; )

DOUBLE L-ZIP WRISTLET IN EMBOSSED TEXTURED LEATHER STYLE: F52380

BLEECKER SMALL WRISTLET IN PAINTED DOT COATED CANVAS STYLE: F50933


----------



## MsBaggins

arret77 said:


> Just received this in the mail today from belk. Mini nolita satchel in cyclamen with silver hardware..I love this color!



Love love love that color!


----------



## Mariquel

AnieB said:


> Just a couple of small items.  : )
> 
> Sadly,  I'm not able to carry any heavy purses or really anything right now, so wristlets are perfect for me.
> I have been wanting a pretty green one for awhile and was so lucky to get this one and the cute red one at the last sale.  And I forgot the current sale started yesterday so I missed out again on the other green wristlet. : (
> 
> I love seeing all the beautiful bags everyone is getting!!!
> Green with envy. ; )
> 
> DOUBLE L-ZIP WRISTLET IN EMBOSSED TEXTURED LEATHER STYLE: F52380
> 
> BLEECKER SMALL WRISTLET IN PAINTED DOT COATED CANVAS STYLE: F50933



Your wristlets are so cute! I'm in the same boat right now because of a bad shoulder but luckily I've stocked up on Coach wristlets!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3178755
> 
> Oxblood Nomad!



ooooh.. so nice! love oxblood. 



AnieB said:


> Just a couple of small items.  : )
> 
> Sadly,  I'm not able to carry any heavy purses or really anything right now, so wristlets are perfect for me.
> I have been wanting a pretty green one for awhile and was so lucky to get this one and the cute red one at the last sale.  And I forgot the current sale started yesterday so I missed out again on the other green wristlet. : (
> 
> I love seeing all the beautiful bags everyone is getting!!!
> Green with envy. ; )
> 
> DOUBLE L-ZIP WRISTLET IN EMBOSSED TEXTURED LEATHER STYLE: F52380
> 
> BLEECKER SMALL WRISTLET IN PAINTED DOT COATED CANVAS STYLE: F50933



These are adorable! i can relate.. i have to watch, as i have a pinched nerve in my neck and lower back, working with my Chrio has brought me to be able to carry some bags but some days out the wristlets come!


----------



## AnieB

Thank you! I need more. : ) Good ole health issues is a good reason for me to shop. That's what I tell the hubby! 



Mariquel said:


> Your wristlets are so cute! I'm in the same boat right now because of a bad shoulder but luckily I've stocked up on Coach wristlets!


----------



## AnieB

HesitantShopper said:


> These are adorable! i can relate.. i have to watch, as i have a pinched nerve in my neck and lower back, working with my Chrio has brought me to be able to carry some bags but some days out the wristlets come!



Thank you! I have some issues with my neck and back so these wristlets are so helpful to have! : )


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3178755
> 
> Oxblood Nomad!



Twins  - hooray - you are going to love her!


----------



## lurkernomore

AnieB said:


> Just a couple of small items.  : )
> 
> Sadly,  I'm not able to carry any heavy purses or really anything right now, so wristlets are perfect for me.
> I have been wanting a pretty green one for awhile and was so lucky to get this one and the cute red one at the last sale.  And I forgot the current sale started yesterday so I missed out again on the other green wristlet. : (
> 
> I love seeing all the beautiful bags everyone is getting!!!
> Green with envy. ; )
> 
> DOUBLE L-ZIP WRISTLET IN EMBOSSED TEXTURED LEATHER STYLE: F52380
> 
> BLEECKER SMALL WRISTLET IN PAINTED DOT COATED CANVAS STYLE: F50933



Enjoy your wristlets! Coach really has something for everyone!


----------



## AnieB

lurkernomore said:


> Enjoy your wristlets! Coach really has something for everyone!


Thanks! And yes they do!! : )


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3178755
> 
> Oxblood Nomad!




Awww you got her... gooorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039; You loving?


----------



## BeachBagGal

AnieB said:


> Just a couple of small items.  : )
> 
> Sadly,  I'm not able to carry any heavy purses or really anything right now, so wristlets are perfect for me.
> I have been wanting a pretty green one for awhile and was so lucky to get this one and the cute red one at the last sale.  And I forgot the current sale started yesterday so I missed out again on the other green wristlet. : (
> 
> I love seeing all the beautiful bags everyone is getting!!!
> Green with envy. ; )
> 
> DOUBLE L-ZIP WRISTLET IN EMBOSSED TEXTURED LEATHER STYLE: F52380
> 
> BLEECKER SMALL WRISTLET IN PAINTED DOT COATED CANVAS STYLE: F50933




Fun little cuties! [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww you got her... gooorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039; You loving?



Thank you, yes I finally got her!  I love her, especially the color.  It's so much prettier in natural light. 



lurkernomore said:


> Twins  - hooray - you are going to love her!



Thank you, Twin!  I can't wait to use her. She needs to be sprayed down first. 



HesitantShopper said:


> ooooh.. so nice! love oxblood.




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

AnieB said:


> Just a couple of small items.  : )
> 
> Sadly,  I'm not able to carry any heavy purses or really anything right now, so wristlets are perfect for me.
> I have been wanting a pretty green one for awhile and was so lucky to get this one and the cute red one at the last sale.  And I forgot the current sale started yesterday so I missed out again on the other green wristlet. : (
> 
> I love seeing all the beautiful bags everyone is getting!!!
> Green with envy. ; )
> 
> DOUBLE L-ZIP WRISTLET IN EMBOSSED TEXTURED LEATHER STYLE: F52380
> 
> BLEECKER SMALL WRISTLET IN PAINTED DOT COATED CANVAS STYLE: F50933




Great choices!  Wristlets are a necessity and they can be used for pretty much anything.  I love the green one- the extra pocket is so useful.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Great choices!*  Wristlets are a necessity and they can be used for pretty much anything*.  I love the green one- the extra pocket is so useful.



For sure! i think every collection should have at least one! i keep two in my larger purses all the time...


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> For sure! i think every collection should have at least one! i keep two in my larger purses all the time...




Me too!  It's a great way to keep things organized. I also put Chapstick and such in there so it won't mess up my bag if the lid comes off.


----------



## AnieB

Thanks! I keep lipstuff in my wristlets too! They have so many cute ones out right now!!!

Sorry but I can't seem to quote everyone.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnieB said:


> Just a couple of small items.  : )
> 
> Sadly,  I'm not able to carry any heavy purses or really anything right now, so wristlets are perfect for me.
> I have been wanting a pretty green one for awhile and was so lucky to get this one and the cute red one at the last sale.  And I forgot the current sale started yesterday so I missed out again on the other green wristlet. : (
> 
> I love seeing all the beautiful bags everyone is getting!!!
> Green with envy. ; )
> 
> DOUBLE L-ZIP WRISTLET IN EMBOSSED TEXTURED LEATHER STYLE: F52380
> 
> BLEECKER SMALL WRISTLET IN PAINTED DOT COATED CANVAS STYLE: F50933


Very cute! Love wristlets


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Went to the outlet today, got these cute accessories !
Got the feather necklace for only $37.50


----------



## WNYsketch

A surprising new favorite, the classic duffle in Burnished leather, British Tan.  Love the caramel color and how lightweight it is!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to the outlet today, got these cute accessories !
> Got the feather necklace for only $37.50



Love the necklace (great price!!) and the fob is so darn cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

WNYsketch said:


> A surprising new favorite, the classic duffle in Burnished leather, British Tan.  Love the caramel color and how lightweight it is!



Nice, classic color! It'll go with a lot.


----------



## WNYsketch

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice, classic color! It'll go with a lot.



I was afraid the color might be a bit too orange-ish for me, but it was perfect!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the necklace (great price!!) and the fob is so darn cute!


Thank you!


----------



## gr8onteej

Went to Woodbury Commons Friday (renovation is very nice) and got these.  Jewelry was 70% off.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons Friday (renovation is very nice) and got these.  Jewelry was 70% off.
> View attachment 3180226


Very nice! Pretty set!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to the outlet today, got these cute accessories !
> Got the feather necklace for only $37.50



Nice neaklace! cute fob, i had fun looking at those yesterday. 



WNYsketch said:


> A surprising new favorite, the classic duffle in Burnished leather, British Tan.  Love the caramel color and how lightweight it is!




so nice! i have a British tan Satchel.. wonderful color. 



gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons Friday (renovation is very nice) and got these.  Jewelry was 70% off.
> View attachment 3180226



Great pieces!


----------



## gr8onteej

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very nice! Pretty set!



Thank you.



HesitantShopper said:


> Nice neaklace! cute fob, i had fun looking at those yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nice! i have a British tan Satchel.. wonderful color.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pieces!




Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons Friday (renovation is very nice) and got these.  Jewelry was 70% off.
> View attachment 3180226


Congrats. Getting that for my daughter. Her name starts with C!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons Friday (renovation is very nice) and got these.  Jewelry was 70% off.
> View attachment 3180226



Very pretty!


----------



## AnieB

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very cute! Love wristlets


Thank you! : )


----------



## AnieB

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to the outlet today, got these cute accessories !
> Got the feather necklace for only $37.50


Love! Very nice!


----------



## AnieB

WNYsketch said:


> A surprising new favorite, the classic duffle in Burnished leather, British Tan.  Love the caramel color and how lightweight it is!


Great color!


----------



## AnieB

gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons Friday (renovation is very nice) and got these.  Jewelry was 70% off.
> View attachment 3180226


Pretty!


----------



## CatePNW

Took a day trip shopping and visited two outlets.  Both were a bust for any FP goodies, but I got a few nice accessories.

Pebble Leather Corner Zip Wristlet Metallic Blue & Metal Logo Horse Carriage FOB


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> Took a day trip shopping and visited two outlets.  Both were a bust for any FP goodies, but I got a few nice accessories.
> 
> Pebble Leather Corner Zip Wristlet Metallic Blue & Metal Logo Horse Carriage FOB
> 
> View attachment 3181236



Very nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Took a day trip shopping and visited two outlets.  Both were a bust for any FP goodies, but I got a few nice accessories.
> 
> Pebble Leather Corner Zip Wristlet Metallic Blue & Metal Logo Horse Carriage FOB
> 
> View attachment 3181236





Very nice goodies! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ZSP

CatePNW said:


> Took a day trip shopping and visited two outlets.  Both were a bust for any FP goodies, but I got a few nice accessories.
> 
> Pebble Leather Corner Zip Wristlet Metallic Blue & Metal Logo Horse Carriage FOB
> 
> View attachment 3181236



Love both of these but especially the fob.


----------



## Rikilove10

Found this beautiful Coach Borough bag a couple of weeks ago at a local designer consignment store for a steal. Love the color and classic look of this one. I loooove wearing it.


----------



## Mariquel

Rikilove10 said:


> Found this beautiful Coach Borough bag a couple of weeks ago at a local designer consignment store for a steal. Love the color and classic look of this one. I loooove wearing it.



Gorgeous!  Looks like it wasn't used at all.


----------



## lurkernomore

CatePNW said:


> Took a day trip shopping and visited two outlets.  Both were a bust for any FP goodies, but I got a few nice accessories.
> 
> Pebble Leather Corner Zip Wristlet Metallic Blue & Metal Logo Horse Carriage FOB
> 
> View attachment 3181236



love getting the "small stuff" - enjoy!



Rikilove10 said:


> Found this beautiful Coach Borough bag a couple of weeks ago at a local designer consignment store for a steal. Love the color and classic look of this one. I loooove wearing it.



congrats - the Borough is truly a classic!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> Took a day trip shopping and visited two outlets.  Both were a bust for any FP goodies, but I got a few nice accessories.
> 
> Pebble Leather Corner Zip Wristlet Metallic Blue & Metal Logo Horse Carriage FOB
> 
> View attachment 3181236





Rikilove10 said:


> Found this beautiful Coach Borough bag a couple of weeks ago at a local designer consignment store for a steal. Love the color and classic look of this one. I loooove wearing it.



Very nice ladies! Good shopping!


----------



## AnieB

CatePNW said:


> Took a day trip shopping and visited two outlets.  Both were a bust for any FP goodies, but I got a few nice accessories.
> 
> Pebble Leather Corner Zip Wristlet Metallic Blue & Metal Logo Horse Carriage FOB
> 
> View attachment 3181236



Loving this blue! And being a wristlet makes me love it more! Very nice! And cute FOB!


----------



## AnieB

Rikilove10 said:


> Found this beautiful Coach Borough bag a couple of weeks ago at a local designer consignment store for a steal. Love the color and classic look of this one. I loooove wearing it.



Classy!


----------



## gr8onteej

AnieB said:


> Pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## MISSJESSLS

I purchased this key case last week and it finally came in! After having very poor experiences with LV I went into the Coach store and I have never once had a negative experience. I have the 4 ring LV key case and honestly I love this one so much more. It has more space as a 6 ring but it has 2 snaps in case your keys are more bulky and has an extra ring portion that I love.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MISSJESSLS said:


> I purchased this key case last week and it finally came in! After having very poor experiences with LV I went into the Coach store and I have never once had a negative experience. I have the 4 ring LV key case and honestly I love this one so much more. It has more space as a 6 ring but it has 2 snaps in case your keys are more bulky and has an extra ring portion that I love.


Very nice and pretty nails.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

beachbaggal said:


> very nice and pretty nails.


+1


----------



## PenelopeP

Bennett Satchel in Pebble Leather and Ocelot Envelope Wallet from the last FOS. Absolutely love the satchel - the Mini Bennett was just too small for me. I had to modify the long strap (story of my life) by adding a hole so it will fit on my shoulder. In my opinion, the leather is very nice and the wallet pattern is a nice "pop" sitting inside.


----------



## frivofrugalista

PenelopeP said:


> View attachment 3191583
> 
> 
> Bennett Satchel in Pebble Leather and Ocelot Envelope Wallet from the last FOS. Absolutely love the satchel - the Mini Bennett was just too small for me. I had to modify the long strap (story of my life) by adding a hole so it will fit on my shoulder. In my opinion, the leather is very nice and the wallet pattern is a nice "pop" sitting inside.




That pebble on the bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## CatePNW

PenelopeP said:


> View attachment 3191583
> 
> Bennett Satchel in Pebble Leather and Ocelot Envelope Wallet from the last FOS. Absolutely love the satchel - the Mini Bennett was just too small for me. I had to modify the long strap (story of my life) by adding a hole so it will fit on my shoulder. In my opinion, the leather is very nice and the wallet pattern is a nice "pop" sitting inside.



I really like the Benett in this size, all the colors looked so pretty.  I only wish the shoulder strap was a bit wider, but other than that the styling is awesome!  I also love the mini and baby versions, but just too small for me.


----------



## PenelopeP

frivofrugalista said:


> That pebble on the bag is gorgeous!!!


I agree! I think I'm going to enjoy this bag! Thanks!


----------



## PenelopeP

CatePNW said:


> I really like the Benett in this size, all the colors looked so pretty.  I only wish the shoulder strap was a bit wider, but other than that the styling is awesome!  I also love the mini and baby versions, but just too small for me.


I was worried about the thin shoulder strap, but it is actually comfortable on my shoulder (once I got it to the correct length). I don't carry much with me, so that would definitely make a difference.


----------



## AlbertsLove

MISSJESSLS said:


> I purchased this key case last week and it finally came in! After having very poor experiences with LV I went into the Coach store and I have never once had a negative experience. I have the 4 ring LV key case and honestly I love this one so much more. It has more space as a 6 ring but it has 2 snaps in case your keys are more bulky and has an extra ring portion that I love.


Can't find this online. Love it. Does it have space for cash or ID?


----------



## HesitantShopper

PenelopeP said:


> View attachment 3191583
> 
> Bennett Satchel in Pebble Leather and Ocelot Envelope Wallet from the last FOS. Absolutely love the satchel - the Mini Bennett was just too small for me. I had to modify the long strap (story of my life) by adding a hole so it will fit on my shoulder. In my opinion, the leather is very nice and the wallet pattern is a nice "pop" sitting inside.



Very nice! and completely agree the new pebbled leather on the Bennett is a wonderful improvement to that crossgrain.


----------



## JuneHawk

I made an unboxing and first impressions video of the colorblocked Crosby Carryall. 
https://youtu.be/lX-WFWWnffk


----------



## pbnjam

JuneHawk said:


> I made an unboxing and first impressions video of the colorblocked Crosby Carryall.
> https://youtu.be/lX-WFWWnffk




Looks great. I like this combination of colors. Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

UPS just delivered a package from my Coach store, my SA sent this is a gift to me, she's so sweet!


----------



## soonergirl

New additions. Shearling Edie with an outlet store friend, and Nomad folio. I love this folio way more than is logical [emoji1]


----------



## soonergirl

Hobbsy said:


> UPS just delivered a package from my Coach store, my SA sent this is a gift to me, she's so sweet!




I love this! Wasn't there going to be a whole line of these in different colors/icons? I wonder if they're available to purchase now...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> UPS just delivered a package from my Coach store, my SA sent this is a gift to me, she's so sweet!



Love it! How sweet!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> New additions. Shearling Edie with an outlet store friend, and Nomad folio. I love this folio way more than is logical [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3193892



Oh that will be the perfect bag for the cold weather! Fun folio!


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> I love this! Wasn't there going to be a whole line of these in different colors/icons? I wonder if they're available to purchase now...



It's cute!


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! How sweet!



Thanks, she is a sweetie!


----------



## CatePNW

soonergirl said:


> New additions. Shearling Edie with an outlet store friend, and Nomad folio. I love this folio way more than is logical [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3193892



Ooh, fun goodies there!  Though the shearling bags aren't for me, I do love looking at them and seeing them on others.  I almost got that fob at the outlet a few weeks ago, now I wish I had.


----------



## Caspin22

My Baseman hang tags arrived yesterday. They're getting along well with their Snoopy friends.


----------



## pbnjam

soonergirl said:


> New additions. Shearling Edie with an outlet store friend, and Nomad folio. I love this folio way more than is logical [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3193892




This fob is a perfect match. Definitely get a warm and fuzzy feeling from this set. Love it! 
I got the smaller Wanted folio. It just feels well made, functional and I like that hangtag!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> My Baseman hang tags arrived yesterday. They're getting along well with their Snoopy friends.
> 
> View attachment 3194292




I like these two hangtags, the painted details are show a lot of character. [emoji1]


----------



## Sorciere

Canderson22 said:


> My Baseman hang tags arrived yesterday. They're getting along well with their Snoopy friends.
> 
> View attachment 3194292


I also got the Buster Le Fauve hangtag he is awaiting the arrival of his new home (if it ever arrives in good shape)


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> New additions. Shearling Edie with an outlet store friend, and Nomad folio. I love this folio way more than is logical [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3193892



very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> My Baseman hang tags arrived yesterday. They're getting along well with their Snoopy friends.
> 
> View attachment 3194292



How fun! cute wee dust bags too.


----------



## Hobbsy

Oxblood Nomad and Pave Hangtag


----------



## amvaldez18

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood Nomad and Pave Hangtag



Love the hang tag!


----------



## Hobbsy

amvaldez18 said:


> Love the hang tag!



Me too, really pretty! Thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood Nomad and Pave Hangtag




Beautiful!


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! &#9786;


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood Nomad and Pave Hangtag




A match made in heaven!  Gorgeous!


----------



## soonergirl

My Coach boutique doesn't have any hologram or oil slick yet... I've already ordered the oil slick Rhyder crossbody, but when I saw this in Dillard's today - and found out they were matching Coach's % off... It had to come home...

Hologram Crosby Crossbody


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> A match made in heaven!  Gorgeous!



Thanks Sarah!! &#128522;


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> My Coach boutique doesn't have any hologram or oil slick yet... I've already ordered the oil slick Rhyder crossbody, but when I saw this in Dillard's today - and found out they were matching Coach's % off... It had to come home...
> 
> Hologram Crosby Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3197380



Pretty!! &#128525;


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> My Coach boutique doesn't have any hologram or oil slick yet... I've already ordered the oil slick Rhyder crossbody, but when I saw this in Dillard's today - and found out they were matching Coach's % off... It had to come home...
> 
> Hologram Crosby Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3197380




Love!


----------



## Sarah03

Hologram goods!




The bag changes depending on which way you look at it.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram goods!
> View attachment 3197446
> View attachment 3197447
> View attachment 3197448
> 
> The bag changes depending on which way you look at it.



Oh wow! That is so cool! Love it!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram goods!
> View attachment 3197446
> View attachment 3197447
> View attachment 3197448
> 
> The bag changes depending on which way you look at it.


L o v e this


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Oh wow! That is so cool! Love it!!







crazyforcoach09 said:


> L o v e this




Thank you!  I'm already moved in.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram goods!
> View attachment 3197446
> View attachment 3197447
> View attachment 3197448
> 
> The bag changes depending on which way you look at it.


Well lady. Your pic has made up my mind. I need this sooooon


----------



## frivofrugalista

soonergirl said:


> My Coach boutique doesn't have any hologram or oil slick yet... I've already ordered the oil slick Rhyder crossbody, but when I saw this in Dillard's today - and found out they were matching Coach's % off... It had to come home...
> 
> Hologram Crosby Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3197380







Sarah03 said:


> Hologram goods!
> View attachment 3197446
> View attachment 3197447
> View attachment 3197448
> 
> The bag changes depending on which way you look at it.




Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well lady. Your pic has made up my mind. I need this sooooon



You do!!



frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats ladies!!!




Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> My Coach boutique doesn't have any hologram or oil slick yet... I've already ordered the oil slick Rhyder crossbody, but when I saw this in Dillard's today - and found out they were matching Coach's % off... It had to come home...
> 
> Hologram Crosby Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3197380



what a fun piece! love the turnlock feature.



Sarah03 said:


> Hologram goods!
> View attachment 3197446
> View attachment 3197447
> View attachment 3197448
> 
> The bag changes depending on which way you look at it.



More great styles, perfect for the Holidays!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram goods!
> View attachment 3197446
> View attachment 3197447
> View attachment 3197448
> 
> The bag changes depending on which way you look at it.




Love! Such cool colors!


----------



## MKB0925

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood Nomad and Pave Hangtag




Looks great...so pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

MKB0925 said:


> Looks great...so pretty!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## ishimarumiwa

My new to me soho belted pouch!

I cant get the colour right on camera, but its a really pretty mint green!

Now i just need one in periwinkle blue.


----------



## ishimarumiwa

Took a better picture


----------



## HesitantShopper

ishimarumiwa said:


> Took a better picture



what a gorgeous color! Looks so yummy soft too.


----------



## Mariquel

ishimarumiwa said:


> Took a better picture



That bag is pretty and cute at the same time!  What year is this from?


----------



## carterazo

ishimarumiwa said:


> My new to me soho belted pouch!
> 
> I cant get the colour right on camera, but its a really pretty mint green!
> 
> Now i just need one in periwinkle blue.



So pretty!  Looks like it's in great condition too. What year is it from?


----------



## crissy11

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood Nomad and Pave Hangtag



NOW THAT IS A BEAUTY!!! I think this is my favorite Coach ever. I have the exact same one.


----------



## Hobbsy

crissy11 said:


> NOW THAT IS A BEAUTY!!! I think this is my favorite Coach ever. I have the exact same one.



Thanks twin! She is a beauty!


----------



## ishimarumiwa

HesitantShopper said:


> what a gorgeous color! Looks so yummy soft too.



Haha thank you! I love it.


----------



## ishimarumiwa

Mariquel said:


> That bag is pretty and cute at the same time!  What year is this from?





carterazo said:


> So pretty!  Looks like it's in great condition too. What year is it from?



Thank you! Hyacinth very kindly authenticated it and said it's from 1996! About 1 more month to vintage status.


----------



## Iamminda

ishimarumiwa said:


> Took a better picture



Such a pretty color.  Cool looking bag.


----------



## momtok

ishimarumiwa said:


> Took a better picture



That is really nice.  Leather looks really soft and thick too.


----------



## crissy11

soonergirl said:


> New additions. Shearling Edie with an outlet store friend, and Nomad folio. I love this folio way more than is logical [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3193892



Gorgeous and oh-so-coordinated - I LOVE THAT!! Seriously pretty stuff here - nicely done!!


----------



## crissy11

soonergirl said:


> My Coach boutique doesn't have any hologram or oil slick yet... I've already ordered the oil slick Rhyder crossbody, but when I saw this in Dillard's today - and found out they were matching Coach's % off... It had to come home...
> 
> Hologram Crosby Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3197380



I tried this on and it's gorgeous. My Rhyder crossbody just came in and if I don't like it as much as I'm hoping I will get this instead. But I think I'll love the Rhyder.


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood Nomad and Pave Hangtag



Twins! Congrats - you are going to love this bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

soonergirl said:


> My Coach boutique doesn't have any hologram or oil slick yet... I've already ordered the oil slick Rhyder crossbody, but when I saw this in Dillard's today - and found out they were matching Coach's % off... It had to come home...
> 
> Hologram Crosby Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3197380





Sarah03 said:


> Hologram goods!
> View attachment 3197446
> View attachment 3197447
> View attachment 3197448
> 
> The bag changes depending on which way you look at it.



Great choices! These are perfect for right now - and all year long!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> Twins! Congrats - you are going to love this bag!



Oh I do! Such a rich yummy color! Thanks twin!


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> Great choices! These are perfect for right now - and all year long!







MKB0925 said:


> Love! Such cool colors!







HesitantShopper said:


> what a fun piece! love the turnlock feature.
> 
> 
> 
> More great styles, perfect for the Holidays!




Thank you all!


----------



## Sarah03

Hologram Cosmetic Case 9:



It's mostly purple with hints of green (depending on the angle).  The rest of my hologram goodies will be here Friday.


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram Cosmetic Case 9:
> View attachment 3198463
> View attachment 3198464
> 
> It's mostly purple with hints of green (depending on the angle).  The rest of my hologram goodies will be here Friday.



Looks great with that cosmetic case!



Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood Nomad and Pave Hangtag



I just love that hangtag! The Nomad too, of course, but that hangtag!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Looks great with that cosmetic case!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that hangtag! The Nomad too, of course, but that hangtag!



It's a pretty amount of the bling! &#128525;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram Cosmetic Case 9:
> View attachment 3198463
> View attachment 3198464
> 
> It's mostly purple with hints of green (depending on the angle).  The rest of my hologram goodies will be here Friday.




Congrats twin!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats twin!



You bought this, too!  Fantastic!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> You bought this, too!  Fantastic!




Yea, love it!!!


----------



## ishimarumiwa

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color.  Cool looking bag.





momtok said:


> That is really nice.  Leather looks really soft and thick too.



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram Cosmetic Case 9:
> View attachment 3198463
> View attachment 3198464
> 
> It's mostly purple with hints of green (depending on the angle).  The rest of my hologram goodies will be here Friday.



what a cutie!


----------



## Sarah03

Hologram soft wallet and key pouch:






I wanted to post some comparisons of the Key Pouch and the Mini Skinny:





I like the size of this a lot better than the mini skinny. I like to have a card case for smaller bags, but the mini skinny is just too tight. I'll probably start using it as a coin case instead of using it for cards. The card case is comparable to my LV Cles in size.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> what a cutie!



Thank you!



frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats twin!




Thanks, twin!!


eleanors36 said:


> Looks great with that cosmetic case!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that hangtag! The Nomad too, of course, but that hangtag!




Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram soft wallet and key pouch:
> View attachment 3199412
> View attachment 3199415
> View attachment 3199416
> View attachment 3199418
> View attachment 3199419
> 
> I wanted to post some comparisons of the Key Pouch and the Mini Skinny:
> View attachment 3199408
> View attachment 3199409
> View attachment 3199410
> View attachment 3199411
> 
> I like the size of this a lot better than the mini skinny. I like to have a card case for smaller bags, but the mini skinny is just too tight. I'll probably start using it as a coin case instead of using it for cards. The card case is comparable to my LV Cles in size.



Nice!  I agree about the key pouch.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram soft wallet and key pouch:
> View attachment 3199412
> View attachment 3199415
> View attachment 3199416
> View attachment 3199418
> View attachment 3199419
> 
> I wanted to post some comparisons of the Key Pouch and the Mini Skinny:
> View attachment 3199408
> View attachment 3199409
> View attachment 3199410
> View attachment 3199411
> 
> I like the size of this a lot better than the mini skinny. I like to have a card case for smaller bags, but the mini skinny is just too tight. I'll probably start using it as a coin case instead of using it for cards. The card case is comparable to my LV Cles in size.



These are beautiful &#9825;


----------



## Sarah03

lotusflowerbaum said:


> These are beautiful &#9825;







eleanors36 said:


> Nice!  I agree about the key pouch.




Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram soft wallet and key pouch:
> View attachment 3199412
> View attachment 3199415
> View attachment 3199416
> View attachment 3199418
> View attachment 3199419
> 
> I wanted to post some comparisons of the Key Pouch and the Mini Skinny:
> View attachment 3199408
> View attachment 3199409
> View attachment 3199410
> View attachment 3199411
> 
> I like the size of this a lot better than the mini skinny. I like to have a card case for smaller bags, but the mini skinny is just too tight. I'll probably start using it as a coin case instead of using it for cards. The card case is comparable to my LV Cles in size.



Love these! Your bag is going to be hologram beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

ishimarumiwa said:


> Took a better picture



Congrats! I love this color.

I have this same bag in a Sky blue color. At least that was the description on the listing that I won.


----------



## oluchika

My two bags from Dillard's black friday sale (Rhyder $87 and medium Cindy $103). First black bags in my collection so I feel like I made good choices. The Rhyder 33689, does anyone know what size that is?


----------



## ishimarumiwa

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I love this color.
> 
> I have this same bag in a Sky blue color. At least that was the description on the listing that I won.



Congrats on your new bag! Sky blue is such a pretty colour! Post a picture when you receive it?


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram soft wallet and key pouch:
> View attachment 3199412
> View attachment 3199415
> View attachment 3199416
> View attachment 3199418
> View attachment 3199419
> 
> I wanted to post some comparisons of the Key Pouch and the Mini Skinny:
> View attachment 3199408
> View attachment 3199409
> View attachment 3199410
> View attachment 3199411
> 
> I like the size of this a lot better than the mini skinny. I like to have a card case for smaller bags, but the mini skinny is just too tight. I'll probably start using it as a coin case instead of using it for cards. The card case is comparable to my LV Cles in size.




Just gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

oluchika said:


> My two bags from Dillard's black friday sale (Rhyder $87 and medium Cindy $103). First black bags in my collection so I feel like I made good choices. The Rhyder 33689, does anyone know what size that is?



Great choices~ wow, your first black bags! I had one for years(Coach) then moved onto others now i am back into a black bag(MK) lol. I find you always need at least one, it goes with everything and ever season.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

oluchika said:


> My two bags from Dillard's black friday sale (Rhyder $87 and medium Cindy $103). First black bags in my collection so I feel like I made good choices. The Rhyder 33689, does anyone know what size that is?


The rhyder is  the reg. Size


----------



## oluchika

HesitantShopper said:


> Great choices~ wow, your first black bags! I had one for years(Coach) then moved onto others now i am back into a black bag(MK) lol. I find you always need at least one, it goes with everything and ever season.



I know, as much as I love black, I just never found the right bag to be my go to black bag. I can't remember the last time I owned one, lol. All my other bags are various shades of brown.


----------



## oluchika

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The rhyder is  the reg. Size



Does it have a number? The 24's dimensions are too small so I know it's not that one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

oluchika said:


> Does it have a number? The 24's dimensions are too small so I know it's not that one.


I own this bag. Its the reg size. No number


----------



## jane

I have wanted this sweet little crossbody for a year. I would go visit and admire in the boutique, but couldn't do it at FP last winter because I bought two Dakotahs... but just won it NWT and half-price on feebay. Yay!!







 I am so banned now.


----------



## myluvofbags

jane said:


> I have wanted this sweet little crossbody for a year. I would go visit and admire in the boutique, but couldn't do it at FP last winter because I bought two Dakotahs... but just won it NWT and half-price on feebay. Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so banned now.



It's so pretty and edgy at the same time.  Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

jane said:


> I have wanted this sweet little crossbody for a year. I would go visit and admire in the boutique, but couldn't do it at FP last winter because I bought two Dakotahs... but just won it NWT and half-price on feebay. Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so banned now.



That is very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

oluchika said:


> I know, as much as I love black, I just never found the right bag to be my go to black bag. I can't remember the last time I owned one, lol. All my other bags are various shades of brown.



That makes sense, well you'll have to decide if black is the right choice this time. GL!



jane said:


> I have wanted this sweet little crossbody for a year. I would go visit and admire in the boutique, but couldn't do it at FP last winter because I bought two Dakotahs... but just won it NWT and half-price on feebay. Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so banned now.



So cute! great find.


----------



## oluchika

HesitantShopper said:


> That makes sense, well you'll have to decide if black is the right choice this time. GL!.



I have, both bags are keepers! Can't wait to use them


----------



## eleanors36

jane said:


> I have wanted this sweet little crossbody for a year. I would go visit and admire in the boutique, but couldn't do it at FP last winter because I bought two Dakotahs... but just won it NWT and half-price on feebay. Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so banned now.


Very nice!


----------



## eleanors36

Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.




This is very pretty- it looks darker than the one that was previously revealed by another member. Does the suede body match the color of the handles?


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> This is very pretty- it looks darker than the one that was previously revealed by another member. Does the suede body match the color of the handles?



Yes, the colors match.  The shade is the same as the regular saddle color and is tagged as saddle.  The gray day didn't let me take a brighter shot, so that's probably why it's darker.  I like the mixed textures.


----------



## Sarah03

Sarah03 said:


> This is very pretty- it looks darker than the one that was previously revealed by another member. Does the suede body match the color of the handles?







eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.




Adding-
It was Loco4Coco. Hers looked like this:


And wasn't like the drilldown:


It looks like yours matches the drilldown. Maybe this is coming in multiple colors!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Adding-
> It was Loco4Coco. Hers looked like this:
> View attachment 3201517
> 
> And wasn't like the drilldown:
> View attachment 3201518
> 
> It looks like yours matches the drilldown. Maybe this is coming in multiple colors!



I'd say it's definitely like the drilldown.  I don't know about other colors, though.  Hmmm. If you check the saddle color on the Coach site, it's the same shade IMO.  Does that make sense?


----------



## HesitantShopper

oluchika said:


> I have, both bags are keepers! Can't wait to use them



That's great!



eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.



Really nice, the tassel detail is a nice addition too.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Adding-
> It was Loco4Coco. Hers looked like this:
> View attachment 3201517
> 
> And wasn't like the drilldown:
> View attachment 3201518
> 
> It looks like yours matches the drilldown. Maybe this is coming in multiple colors!



Oh I'm happy for you! I love this bag, had it in order, saw the reveal with the lighter color and didn't really like that so I cancelled my order!   This color like the drill down is so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.


 


BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> I'd say it's definitely like the drilldown.  I don't know about other colors, though.  Hmmm. If you check the saddle color on the Coach site, it's the same shade IMO.  Does that make sense?




It does make sense!  It seems that Loco4coco got this bag in a lighter shade of brown (almost a tan color). This bag in saddle is so pretty. Congrats on a great score! Beautiful. Looking forward to more pics


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> That's great!
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice, the tassel detail is a nice addition too.



I think so too, HS!  Thanks!



Hobbsy said:


> Oh I'm happy for you! I love this bag, had it in order, saw the reveal with the lighter color and didn't really like that so I cancelled my order!   This color like the drill down is so pretty!



It must have been the lighting or something because it's definitely the Coach saddle color.  Thank you, Hobbsy!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats



Thank you, CFC!



Sarah03 said:


> It does make sense!  It seems that Loco4coco got this bag in a lighter shade of brown (almost a tan color). This bag in saddle is so pretty. Congrats on a great score! Beautiful. Looking forward to more pics



Thank you, S! The rivets give it a little edge, and the fact that they're metallic and not silver helps.


----------



## carterazo

jane said:


> I have wanted this sweet little crossbody for a year. I would go visit and admire in the boutique, but couldn't do it at FP last winter because I bought two Dakotahs... but just won it NWT and half-price on feebay. Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so banned now.



Such a good deal! Congrats. 







eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.



I hadn't seen this one before. Love it. Congrats on a special bag.


----------



## lvoespoon

A new cutie from over the weekend. I thought it would be a bit bigger so it would be able to be used for an everyday bag, but I will still like it for going out or carrying less things.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lvoespoon said:


> A new cutie from over the weekend. I thought it would be a bit bigger so it would be able to be used for an everyday bag, but I will still like it for going out or carrying less things.



Cute! the color contrasts makes it pop.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.



Congrats!  What a beauty!   Love the studs and grommets.  



lvoespoon said:


> A new cutie from over the weekend. I thought it would be a bit bigger so it would be able to be used for an everyday bag, but I will still like it for going out or carrying less things.



It's such a pretty and unique bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just got back from the outlet with a Bennett satchel!   Cute little MFF!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got back from the outlet with a Bennett satchel!   Cute little MFF!!



Goood leather


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Goood leather



I love her!   She even has turnlocks on each side!!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got back from the outlet with a Bennett satchel!   Cute little MFF!!



Love it &#9825;


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

My mini metallic cherry bennett w/ grey pom pom.

Love it!

Just made another purchase from coach.com earlier this week and it should be here on the 2nd! Hopefully. But I may exchange it for the metallic cherry color... thanks for letting me share &#9825;


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got back from the outlet with a Bennett satchel!   Cute little MFF!!



That's cute!  Is it the mini or full size?  And did they have the Feather fob?  I saw these bags a few weeks ago, they are pretty nice!


----------



## CatePNW

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My mini metallic cherry bennett w/ grey pom pom.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Just made another purchase from coach.com earlier this week and it should be here on the 2nd! Hopefully. But I may exchange it for the metallic cherry color... thanks for letting me share &#9825;



I love this color and I can't get enough of the furry poms lately!


----------



## CatePNW

oluchika said:


> My two bags from Dillard's black friday sale (Rhyder $87 and medium Cindy $103). First black bags in my collection so I feel like I made good choices. The Rhyder 33689, does anyone know what size that is?



I love both of these bags, great styles.  I so wish I had a Dillards because they have some awesome deals.  I visited the Vegas store last summer and was surprised at how many bags were on clearance at great prices.  I'd have a lot more bags if I could stalk that store!  I especially love the Rhyder.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Love it &#9825;


 Thanks.



CatePNW said:


> That's cute!  Is it the mini or full size?  And did they have the Feather fob?  I saw these bags a few weeks ago, they are pretty nice!



Thanks.  It's the full size... $139.   And no, they didn't have the fob; I bought that off Ebay.


----------



## oluchika

CatePNW said:


> I love both of these bags, great styles.  I so wish I had a Dillards because they have some awesome deals.  I visited the Vegas store last summer and was surprised at how many bags were on clearance at great prices.  I'd have a lot more bags if I could stalk that store!  I especially love the Rhyder.



I love Dillards for purchasing my bags, wallets and watches. My sister and I wouldn't own a couple of our bags if it weren't for their sales. There's not one in Athens so when she visits each year for Thanksgiving we always go there first to see what deals we can get for the us and our family  They do sometimes have great deals online too with extra % off, you just have to pay more than I'm used to for shipping


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  It's the full size... $139.   And no, they didn't have the fob; I bought that off Ebay.



I need to break down and buy that fob, it works on so many bags.  It looks like it was made for your Bennett!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Such a good deal! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen this one before. Love it. Congrats on a special bag.





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  What a beauty!   Love the studs and grommets.
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a pretty and unique bag.  Enjoy!



Thank you!  I like the studs too.


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got back from the outlet with a Bennett satchel!   Cute little MFF!!



Love it!  Twins with the fob!  Macy's had it for a while. 



lotusflowerbaum said:


> My mini metallic cherry bennett w/ grey pom pom.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Just made another purchase from coach.com earlier this week and it should be here on the 2nd! Hopefully. But I may exchange it for the metallic cherry color... thanks for letting me share &#9825;



Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

CatePNW said:


> I love this color and I can't get enough of the furry poms lately!



Glad you like it  I was looking at the Coach bag charms and they're so cute.. I blame the key fob clubhouse ! I was browsing their collection and fell in love


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got back from the outlet with a Bennett satchel!   Cute little MFF!!



what a great combo! fob totally suits it. LOve the new Bennett colors and leather!



MiaBorsa said:


> I love her!   She even has turnlocks on each side!!



Yeah, i love turnlocks. Seems silly but i do, my Peanut wristlet has one, i so need a bag with this feature lol.



lotusflowerbaum said:


> My mini metallic cherry bennett w/ grey pom pom.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Just made another purchase from coach.com earlier this week and it should be here on the 2nd! Hopefully. But I may exchange it for the metallic cherry color... thanks for letting me share &#9825;



So cute! i love the furry... where is it from?


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got back from the outlet with a Bennett satchel!   Cute little MFF!!




Very pretty and I love the turnlock on the sides!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> I love her!   She even has turnlocks on each side!!





lotusflowerbaum said:


> My mini metallic cherry bennett w/ grey pom pom.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Just made another purchase from coach.com earlier this week and it should be here on the 2nd! Hopefully. But I may exchange it for the metallic cherry color... thanks for letting me share &#9825;



Ok you guys convinced me.... I took the plunge.


----------



## keishapie1973

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.



Love this!!! This is the shade that I was expecting.....


----------



## keishapie1973

lvoespoon said:


> A new cutie from over the weekend. I thought it would be a bit bigger so it would be able to be used for an everyday bag, but I will still like it for going out or carrying less things.



This is such a cute bag!!! Love the details...


----------



## Caspin22

Finally got my hands on a bag that's been on my wish list for a couple of years now - Large Legacy Duffle in Black Cherry.


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got back from the outlet with a Bennett satchel!   Cute little MFF!!



I think this bag is so cute! Never seen one irl...how is the leather?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> I think this bag is so cute! Never seen one irl...how is the leather?



the pebbled leather on these is very nice, i was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> the pebbled leather on these is very nice, i was pleasantly surprised.



Thanks for the reply! I think I'm going for one!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great combo! fob totally suits it. LOve the new Bennett colors and leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i love turnlocks. Seems silly but i do, my Peanut wristlet has one, i so need a bag with this feature lol.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! i love the furry... where is it from?



I got this one from eBay for about $1 haha. I couldn't decide between the ones I saw while I was at the outlets which I regret now /:


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> Finally got my hands on a bag that's been on my wish list for a couple of years now - Large Legacy Duffle in Black Cherry.
> 
> View attachment 3202363



Congrats!  BC is a gorgeous color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I need to break down and buy that fob, it works on so many bags.  It looks like it was made for your Bennett!


  You do need one, Cate!!



eleanors36 said:


> Love it!  Twins with the fob!  Macy's had it for a while.
> Very pretty!  Congrats!


   Thanks!   I love the fob, too.  



HesitantShopper said:


> what a great combo! fob totally suits it. LOve the new Bennett colors and leather!
> 
> Yeah, i love turnlocks. Seems silly but i do, my Peanut wristlet has one, i so need a bag with this feature lol.


   Thanks!   I'm a sucker for turnlocks, too.  



MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty and I love the turnlock on the sides!


  Thanks!



carterazo said:


> Ok you guys convinced me.... I took the plunge.


   Cool!   Which color did you get?   I almost bought the red one and it's still haunting me.



Hobbsy said:


> I think this bag is so cute! Never seen one irl...how is the leather?


  The leather is great...surprisingly soft and good quality, and the hardware is excellent.   This little bag is a very well done MFF.   I actually like this leather better than the FP Turnlock Hobo.


----------



## quinna

I've really wanted something in this blue metallic, so I took the plunge and got Phoebe on the fos. I'm really pleased with how nice the leather is.  They've improved since the first round of mff Phoebes, and I like the hardware update. The only thing I miss is the larger zipper pull for the middle section. I couldn't get a very good picture on this dark rainy day.


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Finally got my hands on a bag that's been on my wish list for a couple of years now - Large Legacy Duffle in Black Cherry.
> 
> View attachment 3202363




Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

quinna said:


> I've really wanted something in this blue metallic, so I took the plunge and got Phoebe on the fos. I'm really pleased with how nice the leather is.  They've improved since the first round of mff Phoebes, and I like the hardware update. The only thing I miss is the larger zipper pull for the middle section. I couldn't get a very good picture on this dark rainy day.




Very pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

quinna said:


> I've really wanted something in this blue metallic, so I took the plunge and got Phoebe on the fos. I'm really pleased with how nice the leather is.  They've improved since the first round of mff Phoebes, and I like the hardware update. The only thing I miss is the larger zipper pull for the middle section. I couldn't get a very good picture on this dark rainy day.



Very pretty color!


----------



## CatePNW

quinna said:


> I've really wanted something in this blue metallic, so I took the plunge and got Phoebe on the fos. I'm really pleased with how nice the leather is.  They've improved since the first round of mff Phoebes, and I like the hardware update. The only thing I miss is the larger zipper pull for the middle section. I couldn't get a very good picture on this dark rainy day.


I love this color!  I have the double zip wristlet in the same and the leather is nice and smells wonderful.


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Cool!   Which color did you get?   I almost bought the red one and it's still haunting me.
> .



I got chalk and stone. My intention is to choose one and return the other.
I saw the red irl and it's really nice. I didn't get that color because I already have several red bags. Though I would have preferred the res Bennett to another bag I have, but that one came along long before. Oh well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> That's cute!  Is it the mini or full size?



Cate, I took a quick (blurry) pic for size comparison.  Here's the Bennett  with my Ace satchel.


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> I've really wanted something in this blue metallic, so I took the plunge and got Phoebe on the fos. I'm really pleased with how nice the leather is.  They've improved since the first round of mff Phoebes, and I like the hardware update. The only thing I miss is the larger zipper pull for the middle section. I couldn't get a very good picture on this dark rainy day.



Very nice color for Phoebe.~


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I'll take better pictures, I was in the parking garage. Just got this from the Coach store, the 2nd to last one left. I saw the hologram tote in person and it's so beautiful


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Cate, I took a quick (blurry) pic for size comparison.  Here's the Bennett  with my Ace satchel.



Thanks for the comparison, those are both great looking bags.  I did see the Bennett at the Portland outlet a few weeks ago, but at that time I was peeved at the skinny shoulder strap so I just moved on.....LOL!  I do like it, and may get one someday.  I love the size and that red one, and the orange one, and of course, classic black looks great!



lotusflowerbaum said:


> I'll take better pictures, I was in the parking garage. Just got this from the Coach store, the 2nd to last one left. I saw the hologram tote in person and it's so beautiful



Those are so pretty, I haven't seen them in person yet!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

carterazo said:


> I got chalk and stone. My intention is to choose one and return the other.
> I saw the red irl and it's really nice. I didn't get that color because I already have several red bags. Though I would have preferred the res Bennett to another bag I have, but that one came along long before. Oh well.



Yay! Post pics! Id love to see them side by side


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

quinna said:


> I've really wanted something in this blue metallic, so I took the plunge and got Phoebe on the fos. I'm really pleased with how nice the leather is.  They've improved since the first round of mff Phoebes, and I like the hardware update. The only thing I miss is the larger zipper pull for the middle section. I couldn't get a very good picture on this dark rainy day.



The color reminds me of mermaids...is that weird? Love this color


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

CatePNW said:


> Thanks for the comparison, those are both great looking bags.  I did see the Bennett at the Portland outlet a few weeks ago, but at that time I was peeved at the skinny shoulder strap so I just moved on.....LOL!  I do like it, and may get one someday.  I love the size and that red one, and the orange one, and of course, classic black looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so pretty, I haven't seen them in person yet!



Be careful, they look even better in person... you may be tempted to buy them all... the Coach boutique in Walnut Creek barely has any hologram left :\ I saw the cutest cross body that was in hologram but I don't know the style name? So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> I got chalk and stone. My intention is to choose one and return the other.
> I saw the red irl and it's really nice. I didn't get that color because I already have several red bags. Though I would have preferred the res Bennett to another bag I have, but that one came along long before. Oh well.



Oh, I hope you will post pics when you get them!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, I hope you will post pics when you get them!



I will.


----------



## mar_png

coach swagger is really cute


----------



## CoachMaven

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.



Okay, yours restores my faith that it is the right color! I saw the other poster's reveal and was disappointed in the color difference from suede to leather. It looks great when the colors are consistent!


----------



## handbags4me

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my new suede Edie.  I am really glad to see that the hardware is more gunmetal than silver.  The sides of the bag are suede; the bottom and handles are pebbled leather.   It's a gloomy day in the Midwest, so I did my best with the photos.


Beautiful bag!  Maybe I missed it, but what is the style no. and color code for this bag?


----------



## eleanors36

CoachMaven said:


> Okay, yours restores my faith that it is the right color! I saw the other poster's reveal and was disappointed in the color difference from suede to leather. It looks great when the colors are consistent!



Thank you!  Yes, much better when you can see the shade.



handbags4me said:


> Beautiful bag!  Maybe I missed it, but what is the style no. and color code for this bag?



Thank you!  The color is saddle, and I can't remember the style #.


----------



## Caspin22

handbags4me said:


> Beautiful bag!  Maybe I missed it, but what is the style no. and color code for this bag?




The style number is 37161.


----------



## amvaldez18

Picked up these beauties on Black Friday, but just got around to taking a picture. As I was leaving some guy driving like a jerk t-boned me in my 6 month old car&#128546;. Kelsey in saddle with the matching wallet. The leather is fabulous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

amvaldez18 said:


> Picked up these beauties on Black Friday, but just got around to taking a picture. As I was leaving some guy driving like a jerk t-boned me in my 6 month old car&#128546;. Kelsey in saddle with the matching wallet. The leather is fabulous!



Very nice! and yikes on your car, that is too bad!


----------



## amvaldez18

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! and yikes on your car, that is too bad!



Thanks! My car has $6000 in damage and will be in the shop for 3 weeks, such a bummer. But my passenger, the people in the other car, and I are all ok, which is the important thing.


----------



## Hobbsy

amvaldez18 said:


> Picked up these beauties on Black Friday, but just got around to taking a picture. As I was leaving some guy driving like a jerk t-boned me in my 6 month old car&#128546;. Kelsey in saddle with the matching wallet. The leather is fabulous!



Beautiful bag and wallet! Saddle is such a rich, gorgeous color. Sorry about your car, the good thing is that you all are ok.


----------



## Mariquel

amvaldez18 said:


> Picked up these beauties on Black Friday, but just got around to taking a picture. As I was leaving some guy driving like a jerk t-boned me in my 6 month old car&#65533;&#65533;. Kelsey in saddle with the matching wallet. The leather is fabulous!



Oh no, hope no one was hurt!  (Edited to say: didn't read all the posts and saw your second message later. Glad everyone is ok.)

Your Kelsey set is lovely!


----------



## MKB0925

amvaldez18 said:


> Picked up these beauties on Black Friday, but just got around to taking a picture. As I was leaving some guy driving like a jerk t-boned me in my 6 month old car[emoji22]. Kelsey in saddle with the matching wallet. The leather is fabulous!




So glad you are all ok! How scary! Love the goodies and color. Saddle is such a perfect color!


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Legacy Duffle in Mahogany and Legacy E/W duffle. These are such great bags no idea why I was so late to the party on these!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

amvaldez18 said:


> Picked up these beauties on Black Friday, but just got around to taking a picture. As I was leaving some guy driving like a jerk t-boned me in my 6 month old car&#128546;. Kelsey in saddle with the matching wallet. The leather is fabulous!




Ah, bad about the car /:
But great steal on your collection


----------



## Iamminda

amvaldez18 said:


> Picked up these beauties on Black Friday, but just got around to taking a picture. As I was leaving some guy driving like a jerk t-boned me in my 6 month old car&#128546;. Kelsey in saddle with the matching wallet. The leather is fabulous!



Beautiful set!  Glad you and your passengers are ok!


----------



## HesitantShopper

amvaldez18 said:


> Thanks! My car has $6000 in damage and will be in the shop for 3 weeks, such a bummer. But my passenger, the people in the other car, and I are all ok, which is the important thing.



Yes, it is good no one was hurt. MY gosh 6k$! ouch. Though, today repairs add up quick. Years ago, dh swerved to miss a deer took out a hydro pole. That car was written off, not a scratch on him tho!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Legacy Duffle in Mahogany and Legacy E/W duffle. These are such great bags no idea why I was so late to the party on these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204700
> View attachment 3204701



Great bags! nice choice in colors too, classic.


----------



## MKB0925

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bags! nice choice in colors too, classic.




Thanks!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My hologram Market Tote arrived today!


----------



## Hobbsy

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My hologram Market Tote arrived today!



Wow! The colors are kind of breath taking!  Beautiful! !


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My hologram Market Tote arrived today!



shimmery! you happy with it?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Hobbsy said:


> Wow! The colors are kind of breath taking!  Beautiful! !



Thank you!



HesitantShopper said:


> shimmery! you happy with it?



You cut right to the chase! lol I guess that's why you're one of the smart ones that figured out what the word "ban" means on ban island.

I do wish the back were the front, but I could carry it either side facing out. The two sides of this tote have different feels, one more understated, and one more rainbow, and that isn't necessarily a bad thing. One of the neat things about the hologram pieces is that no two are the same. And the leather is nice. I am glad I opted for a pebbled leather bag over crossgrain. It arrived in perfect condition, and if I sent it back to exchange in the hopes of getting one with more dark green/ blue/ purple on the front, who knows what I would end up with? So, the short answer is, I like it a lot, and I'm giving myself the weekend to decide whether or not it's true love.

ETA: This is an idea of what the front looks like catching the light the other way:


----------



## AstridRhapsody

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You cut right to the chase! lol I guess that's why you're one of the smart ones that figured out what the word "ban" means on ban island.
> 
> I do wish the back were the front, but I could carry it either side facing out. It arrived in perfect condition, and if I sent it back to exchange in the hopes of getting one with more dark green/ blue/ purple on the front, who knows what I would end up with? As was pointed out on the hologram thread where someone asked about their two Henri Bendel petrol Gothams, the two sides of this tote have different feels, one more understated, and one more rainbow. One of the neat things about the hologram pieces is that no two are the same. And the leather is nice. I am glad I opted for a pebbled leather bag over crossgrain. So, the short answer is, I like it a lot, and I'm giving myself the weekend to decide whether or not it's true love.



You could always be crazy like me and order a 2nd and keep the best one. My first one was pretty orangey while my second was a lot of purple and teal. I sent the orange one back because it didn't match my wardrobe as well.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Harley77 said:


> You could always be crazy like me and order a 2nd and keep the best one. My first one was pretty orangey while my second was a lot of purple and teal. I sent the orange one back because it didn't match my wardrobe as well.



Ooh yeah, I could try that. I'll need to sell some more stuff first, but they don't seem to be selling out too quickly.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You cut right to the chase! lol I guess that's why you're one of the smart ones that figured out what the word "ban" means on ban island.
> 
> I do wish the back were the front, but I could carry it either side facing out. The two sides of this tote have different feels, one more understated, and one more rainbow, and that isn't necessarily a bad thing. One of the neat things about the hologram pieces is that no two are the same. And the leather is nice. I am glad I opted for a pebbled leather bag over crossgrain. It arrived in perfect condition, and if I sent it back to exchange in the hopes of getting one with more dark green/ blue/ purple on the front, who knows what I would end up with? So, the short answer is, I like it a lot, and I'm giving myself the weekend to decide whether or not it's true love.
> 
> ETA: This is an idea of what the front looks like catching the light the other way:



 It's a very pretty design, one that definitely gives you a unique piece. I think your evaluating it very well and using a practical standpoint of viewing it. Good luck deciding!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Joining


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining



You got her!!        Congrats!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> You got her!!        Congrats!!


Yessss. So softtttttt


----------



## amvaldez18

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My hologram Market Tote arrived today!









crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining



So pretty ladies!  I don't think I could  pull it off though. Can't wait for some mod shots!


----------



## Mariquel

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My hologram Market Tote arrived today!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining



Beautiful, ladies! Let those Northern Lights shine!


----------



## kidashtuck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining




You got one of the better ones! That's for sure.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mariquel said:


> Beautiful, ladies! Let those Northern Lights shine!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

kidashtuck said:


> You got one of the better ones! That's for sure.



Thank you. What is a better vs bad???


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining



Love, love, love,,, she's on the wishlist....congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining




Stunning!!!![emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Love, love, love,,, she's on the wishlist....congrats!


Thanks T!  Sooooo softttt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

keishapie1973 said:


> Stunning!!!![emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

From winter sale....,


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3206578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From winter sale....,



Saw that crossbody yesterday. Its cute


----------



## HesitantShopper

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3206578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From winter sale....,



Nice choices!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining




Love it!


----------



## dott

Background color and pattern is perfect for your wristlet.  Really makes it pop!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Joining




Gorgeous! Love it![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous! Love it![emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks JB


----------



## Lhanie21

Coach black swagger and pink/ruby pebbled leather phone clutch, i love them so much! They are all so pretty...


----------



## MDT

Lhanie21 said:


> Coach black swagger and pink/ruby pebbled leather phone clutch, i love them so much! They are all so pretty...



Beautiful! I love the pop of color! I've been looking for a wallet to go with my black swagger. I need something bright like this!


----------



## Iamminda

Lhanie21 said:


> Coach black swagger and pink/ruby pebbled leather phone clutch, i love them so much! They are all so pretty...



Beautiful!  Is that the 27 size?


----------



## pbnjam

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3206578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From winter sale....,


Very cute pieces. Love the plaid!


Lhanie21 said:


> Coach black swagger and pink/ruby pebbled leather phone clutch, i love them so much! They are all so pretty...


SO pretty!


----------



## Lhanie21

MDT said:


> Beautiful! I love the pop of color! I've been looking for a wallet to go with my black swagger. I need something bright like this!




Glad you liked it! Good thing I bought the Pink SLG because they only have one stock in the store!


----------



## Caspin22

I got a couple of pretties this week!  First is the Madison Colorblock Skinny Wallet in Cyclamen/Marshmallow with silver hardware. Been waiting for this one to go on sale and Nordstrom had it for 25% off so I jumped!  I took the photos at a funny angle so you can see the lighter color inside. This is my 6th Skinny Wallet - it's my very favorite wallet style. 







Also got a screaming eBay deal on the Champagne Legacy Large Wristlet.  I think this is my 6th in this style too. I always have one in my bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> I got a couple of pretties this week!  First is the Madison Colorblock Skinny Wallet in Cyclamen/Marshmallow with silver hardware. Been waiting for this one to go on sale and Nordstrom had it for 25% off so I jumped!  I took the photos at a funny angle so you can see the lighter color inside. This is my 6th Skinny Wallet - it's my very favorite wallet style.
> 
> View attachment 3208131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208132
> 
> 
> Also got a screaming eBay deal on the Champagne Legacy Large Wristlet.  I think this is my 6th in this style too. I always have one in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3208135



Great pieces! love the colors.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> I got a couple of pretties this week!  First is the Madison Colorblock Skinny Wallet in Cyclamen/Marshmallow with silver hardware. Been waiting for this one to go on sale and Nordstrom had it for 25% off so I jumped!  I took the photos at a funny angle so you can see the lighter color inside. This is my 6th Skinny Wallet - it's my very favorite wallet style.
> 
> View attachment 3208131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208132
> 
> 
> Also got a screaming eBay deal on the Champagne Legacy Large Wristlet.  I think this is my 6th in this style too. I always have one in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3208135




Pretty color wallet! So Marshmellow is pink? Here I thought it would be white or beige. Hmm lol. 

Fun wristlet! I have a few of the large ones.


----------



## Caspin22

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color wallet! So Marshmellow is pink? Here I thought it would be white or beige. Hmm lol.
> 
> Fun wristlet! I have a few of the large ones.




Yup. Cyclamen is the bright berry color and marshmallow is the lighter pink. Weird, eh?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Yup. Cyclamen is the bright berry color and marshmallow is the lighter pink. Weird, eh?




Hahah yeah. Good to know. [emoji14]


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> I got a couple of pretties this week!  First is the Madison Colorblock Skinny Wallet in Cyclamen/Marshmallow with silver hardware. Been waiting for this one to go on sale and Nordstrom had it for 25% off so I jumped!  I took the photos at a funny angle so you can see the lighter color inside. This is my 6th Skinny Wallet - it's my very favorite wallet style.
> 
> View attachment 3208131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208132
> 
> 
> Also got a screaming eBay deal on the Champagne Legacy Large Wristlet.  I think this is my 6th in this style too. I always have one in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3208135




Love these!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> I got a couple of pretties this week!  First is the Madison Colorblock Skinny Wallet in Cyclamen/Marshmallow with silver hardware. Been waiting for this one to go on sale and Nordstrom had it for 25% off so I jumped!  I took the photos at a funny angle so you can see the lighter color inside. This is my 6th Skinny Wallet - it's my very favorite wallet style.
> 
> View attachment 3208131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208132
> 
> 
> Also got a screaming eBay deal on the Champagne Legacy Large Wristlet.  I think this is my 6th in this style too. I always have one in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3208135



Very nice!  I have a few skinny wallets and really like them as well.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!


----------



## Caspin22

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!




This is gorgeous!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Canderson22 said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you! I'm now on the hunt to find something to dress her up with... a fun scarf or cool keychain


----------



## Iamminda

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!



Perfect pairing with your Dakotah!  Love those side turnlock ties too.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Iamminda said:


> Perfect pairing with your Dakotah!  Love those side turnlock ties too.


Thank you! I do too


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!



This is super cute!!! Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!



Stunning bag!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

lotusflowerbaum said:


> This is super cute!!! Congrats





MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning bag!



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Teagaggle

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!


 
OMG, I love this!  I've seen in Bloomingdales (fyi, any that are interested, the King of Prussia PA Bloomies has two chalk and one blush colored ones on the clearance table). The leather and detailing of this is to die for.  Sadly, it's huge for me. It's so luscious though that if it had an outside pocket, it would have been mine months ago.  


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Got this periwinkle drifter on clearance from Macy's.  Even though I already own the Dakotah in the same
color, I like this color too much to pass it up.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, I love this!  I've seen in Bloomingdales (fyi, any that are interested, the King of Prussia PA Bloomies has two chalk and one blush colored ones on the clearance table). The leather and detailing of this is to die for.  Sadly, it's huge for me. It's so luscious though that if it had an outside pocket, it would have been mine months ago.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Thank you! It's on the large side for me too, but I've found it useful so far because I can put my lunch (for work) and my scarf inside it. I imagine I won't use it as much in the summer because I prefer to travel light when it's hot...


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> Got this periwinkle drifter on clearance from Macy's.  Even though I already own the Dakotah in the same
> color, I like this color too much to pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3210133



There it is! That is really cute!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> There it is! That is really cute!



Thanks


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Got this periwinkle drifter on clearance from Macy's.  Even though I already own the Dakotah in the same
> color, I like this color too much to pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3210133


I forgot how adorable this is! Congratulations!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I forgot how adorable this is! Congratulations!



Thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Got this periwinkle drifter on clearance from Macy's.  Even though I already own the Dakotah in the same
> color, I like this color too much to pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3210133



Super cute! love the color.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! love the color.



Thanks HS.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Got this periwinkle drifter on clearance from Macy's.  Even though I already own the Dakotah in the same
> color, I like this color too much to pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3210133



What a sweet find!  I wouldn't have passed it up either.  (why doesn't my Macy's have cuties like that? )


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> What a sweet find!  I wouldn't have passed it up either.  (why doesn't my Macy's have cuties like that? )



Thanks.  I didn't deliberate for long (lol).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Got this periwinkle drifter on clearance from Macy's.  Even though I already own the Dakotah in the same
> color, I like this color too much to pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3210133




Super gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Super gorgeous!



Thanks so much, FF.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Got this periwinkle drifter on clearance from Macy's.  Even though I already own the Dakotah in the same
> color, I like this color too much to pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3210133




Love the colour!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Love the colour!



Thanks


----------



## Hobbsy

One of the two fobs I ordered just arrived!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> One of the two fobs I ordered just arrived!




Love it! Heavy? Is it brass?


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Heavy? Is it brass?



It's pretty! Not heavy. Says it's silver/gold. I see more silver.


----------



## Sarah03

I've been waiting for this pretty to go on sale- found her at my local Macy's


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> I've been waiting for this pretty to go on sale- found her at my local Macy's
> View attachment 3210822



I love this bag, love the colors!!! When you get a chance sometime will you show how much it holds? Congrats, she's pretty!!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I love this bag, love the colors!!! When you get a chance sometime will you show how much it holds? Congrats, she's pretty!!




Thank you! I sure will.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hobbsy said:


> One of the two fobs I ordered just arrived!


That is so pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

Trudysmom said:


> That is so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I've been waiting for this pretty to go on sale- found her at my local Macy's
> View attachment 3210822




Ooo what a cutie!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> One of the two fobs I ordered just arrived!



so pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty!



Thank you, it really is!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

HandbagDiva354 said:


>


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Sarah03 said:


> I've been waiting for this pretty to go on sale- found her at my local Macy's
> View attachment 3210822


The lovely mix of textures and colors makes it eye-catching and versatile


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I've been waiting for this pretty to go on sale- found her at my local Macy's
> View attachment 3210822



Very nice!


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!



Thank you !



ouiouilexiaussi said:


> The lovely mix of textures and colors makes it eye-catching and versatile




I agree! The leather is very nice & the croc (not sure what it's made of) is very soft. 


BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo what a cutie!!




Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

Hobbsy said:


> One of the two fobs I ordered just arrived!



This is so pretty! Love it. Is this new? I've been clearly missing out. 



Sarah03 said:


> I've been waiting for this pretty to go on sale- found her at my local Macy's
> View attachment 3210822




Very cute bag! I like the different textures.


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!



Gorgeous! Looks great on you! [emoji7]



Iamminda said:


> Got this periwinkle drifter on clearance from Macy's.  Even though I already own the Dakotah in the same
> color, I like this color too much to pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3210133




Very cute bag and gorgeous color! [emoji1]


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> This is so pretty! Love it. Is this new? I've been clearly missing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute bag! I like the different textures.



Thank you, it is new!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Very cute bag and gorgeous color! [emoji1]



Thanks!   Good to see you!  Hope you are still enjoying your beautiful saddle bag.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Looks great on you! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute bag and gorgeous color! [emoji1]


Thank you!! It's a fun bag.


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> One of the two fobs I ordered just arrived!



Wow!  I love these!


----------



## eleanors36

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!



Love this and what a great travel companion for your Dakotah!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Wow!  I love these!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! &#128522;



I have to ask, of course, where you found them?  They're new, right?


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> I've been waiting for this pretty to go on sale- found her at my local Macy's
> View attachment 3210822



Love this color combo!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> I have to ask, of course, where you found them?  They're new, right?



My SA emails me stuff she thinks I would like. It is new. 65270 is the item number. I'm waiting for the clover to get here next week. I didn't order the heart, but it's new also.


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> My SA emails me stuff she thinks I would like. It is new. 65270 is the item number. I'm waiting for the clover to get here next week. I didn't order the heart, but it's new also.



Like these a lot!  Good to see some new fobs.


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Like these a lot!  Good to see some new fobs.



I agree!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> My SA emails me stuff she thinks I would like. It is new. 65270 is the item number. I'm waiting for the clover to get here next week. I didn't order the heart, but it's new also.



Yeah I'm going to need that clover! How much was it? When are they officially going to be released online?


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I'm going to need that clover! How much was it? When are they officially going to be released online?



The clover is $40, the tea rose is $95 and the heart is $45. I don't know when they'll be online, bit I know they're available to order now. 65122 is the item number for the clover.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> The clover is $40, the tea rose is $95 and the heart is $45. I don't know when they'll be online, bit I know they're available to order now. 65122 is the item number for the clover.



Thanks! Please post pix when you get the clover.


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! Please post pix when you get the clover.



You're welcome!  I sure will, there was some mix up with the order on the clover, so I should get it Wednesday.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> My SA emails me stuff she thinks I would like. It is new. 65270 is the item number. I'm waiting for the clover to get here next week. I didn't order the heart, but it's new also.



Seriously love the clover!  can't wait to see some real pics.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

eleanors36 said:


> Love this and what a great travel companion for your Dakotah!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Hobbsy

6 ring key holder from the winter sale


----------



## Trudysmom

Hobbsy said:


> My SA emails me stuff she thinks I would like. It is new. 65270 is the item number. I'm waiting for the clover to get here next week. I didn't order the heart, but it's new also.


Very pretty. I am glad to see some new key fobs I like.


----------



## Hobbsy

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. I am glad to see some new key fobs I like.



I agree! I'm kind of thinking I should order the heart too?! &#128552;


----------



## Trudysmom

Hobbsy said:


> I agree! I'm kind of thinking I should order the heart too?! &#55357;&#56872;


I hope the new ones will be online soon.


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I love this bag, love the colors!!! When you get a chance sometime will you show how much it holds? Congrats, she's pretty!!




I posted what fits inside in the "what's in your coach bag" thread. I'm taking her out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> I posted what fits inside in the "what's in your coach bag" thread. I'm taking her out to dinner tonight.



I love that bag! Thank you!!


----------



## weibandy

Canderson22 said:


> I got a couple of pretties this week!  First is the Madison Colorblock Skinny Wallet in Cyclamen/Marshmallow with silver hardware. Been waiting for this one to go on sale and Nordstrom had it for 25% off so I jumped!  I took the photos at a funny angle so you can see the lighter color inside. This is my 6th Skinny Wallet - it's my very favorite wallet style.
> 
> View attachment 3208131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208132
> 
> 
> Also got a screaming eBay deal on the Champagne Legacy Large Wristlet.  I think this is my 6th in this style too. I always have one in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3208135



Beautiful, beautiful wallet!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> 6 ring key holder from the winter sale



That is pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> That is pretty!



Thanks! For some reason I've always wanted one?!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! Please post pix when you get the clover.



Yes!  I'd like to see the clover.


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Yes!  I'd like to see the clover.



I will post pictures. &#128522;


----------



## Jenniedel

Hi! Got this very pretty wristlet recently, a totally unplanned purchase...I just couldn't resist a discounted price. [emoji23] I love the color and it's surprisingly functional despite the small size. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Jenniedel said:


> Hi! Got this very pretty wristlet recently, a totally unplanned purchase...I just couldn't resist a discounted price. [emoji23] I love the color and it's surprisingly functional despite the small size. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213953



Pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Jenniedel said:


> Hi! Got this very pretty wristlet recently, a totally unplanned purchase...I just couldn't resist a discounted price. [emoji23] I love the color and it's surprisingly functional despite the small size. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213953



pretty! it's actually a very useful size/style!


----------



## pbnjam

Jenniedel said:


> Hi! Got this very pretty wristlet recently, a totally unplanned purchase...I just couldn't resist a discounted price. [emoji23] I love the color and it's surprisingly functional despite the small size. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213953




Very cute! Love the color. Btw, I adore your IG pics. I only just figured out who you are from this picture.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Jenniedel said:


> Hi! Got this very pretty wristlet recently, a totally unplanned purchase...I just couldn't resist a discounted price. [emoji23] I love the color and it's surprisingly functional despite the small size. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213953



I was looking at this too! It reminds me so much of the LV Pouchette! I think that's what it's called anyways lol


----------



## Jenniedel

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  Enjoy!



Thank you! [emoji4]



HesitantShopper said:


> pretty! it's actually a very useful size/style!



Totally agree. Thanks much! [emoji4]



pbnjam said:


> Very cute! Love the color. Btw, I adore your IG pics. I only just figured out who you are from this picture.



Hey, there, IG friend! Many thanks for appreciating! [emoji8]



lotusflowerbaum said:


> I was looking at this too! It reminds me so much of the LV Pouchette! I think that's what it's called anyways lol



It's really attractive, I was drawn to it! [emoji16]


----------



## gr8onteej

Since I placed pics in their respective clubhouses, here is a pic of my stuff.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Since I placed pics in their respective clubhouses, here is a pic of my stuff.
> View attachment 3214526



Love it all


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Since I placed pics in their respective clubhouses, here is a pic of my stuff.
> View attachment 3214526



wow. Quite the haul there!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it all







HesitantShopper said:


> wow. Quite the haul there!




Thanks.  Mini duffle is a gift.


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Since I placed pics in their respective clubhouses, here is a pic of my stuff.
> View attachment 3214526



Beautiful items!  Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> Since I placed pics in their respective clubhouses, here is a pic of my stuff.
> View attachment 3214526



You picked some beauties! Even the picture is cool!


----------



## Hobbsy

Clover fob


----------



## Roro

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After waiting with bated breath for a week (the tracking number said it was in Wisconsin for dayssss) my new love has arrived. Here's the Small tatum tote - a Bloomies exclusive - that captured my heart on ebay. Love the thick leather and brushed silver hardware... Will make a perfect traveling buddy for my Dakotah!



Bloomies has this bag for $297 today.  If you have a Bloomie's card and spend $300 there is another 20% discount.  I may have noticed that there are socks for $3.15.  

Without a Bloomie's charge, or without the socks, there is an additional 15% off


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Clover fob



Okay that's Super cute! Green leather? How you liking?


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay that's Super cute! Green leather? How you liking?



Green leather, black hardware. I like!!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Since I placed pics in their respective clubhouses, here is a pic of my stuff.
> View attachment 3214526




Fantastic haul!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Hobbsy said:


> Clover fob




I LOVE that clover fob[emoji172]


----------



## Hobbsy

Jaidybug said:


> I LOVE that clover fob[emoji172]



Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Roro said:


> Bloomies has this bag for $297 today.  If you have a Bloomie's card and spend $300 there is another 20% discount.  I may have noticed that there are socks for $3.15.
> 
> Without a Bloomie's charge, or without the socks, there is an additional 15% off


Oh ok...  I paid a little less than $300 for mine; had no idea they would be going on sale this fast...! (Either way, I wouldn't have saved much if I bought it at Bloomies because of taxes, lol. Phew! )


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful items!  Congrats!







Hobbsy said:


> You picked some beauties! Even the picture is cool!







Jaidybug said:


> Fantastic haul!!!!




Thank you.


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Since I placed pics in their respective clubhouses, here is a pic of my stuff.
> View attachment 3214526



Beautiful!  That mini duffle is a wonderful score!


----------



## ilikesunshine

gr8onteej said:


> Since I placed pics in their respective clubhouses, here is a pic of my stuff.
> View attachment 3214526



Very nice!!! Love'em


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful!  That mini duffle is a wonderful score!








ilikesunshine said:


> Very nice!!! Love'em




Thank you! &#128578;


----------



## pbnjam

Look what I found today at Coach. [emoji1] I was definitely surprised but apparently the store on Madison Ave. is doing a small preview. This is the small key pouch. They are SO cute! I love the lil key ring that is exactly like the one LV has.


----------



## pbnjam

O I forgot to take a picture of the key ring I'm talking about.


----------



## pbnjam

Also got this beautiful flower key fob that I saw was revealed earlier.


And this Varsity card wallet.


----------



## sb2

pbnjam said:


> Also got this beautiful flower key fob that I saw was revealed earlier.
> View attachment 3216899
> 
> And this Varsity card wallet.
> View attachment 3216900



I really like that key pouch.  That is nice!


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Look what I found today at Coach. [emoji1] I was definitely surprised but apparently the store on Madison Ave. is doing a small preview. This is the small key pouch. They are SO cute! I love the lil key ring that is exactly like the one LV has.
> 
> View attachment 3216873
> 
> View attachment 3216874
> 
> View attachment 3216877
> 
> View attachment 3216878




So cute!  What fits inside?


----------



## pbnjam

sb2 said:


> I really like that key pouch.  That is nice!




Thank you! I really wanted to get more because it's so hard to choose with all the pretty colors! 



Sarah03 said:


> So cute!  What fits inside?




Thanks! You can use it for key, coins, and some cards. It's just a key pouch. There is a bigger version of this that I did not get. The bigger wristlet can hold most phones I think. I just don't really have use for that so I didn't get it. This key pouch reminds me of the LV empreinte key cles.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Look what I found today at Coach. [emoji1] I was definitely surprised but apparently the store on Madison Ave. is doing a small preview. This is the small key pouch. They are SO cute! I love the lil key ring that is exactly like the one LV has.
> 
> View attachment 3216873
> 
> View attachment 3216874
> 
> View attachment 3216877
> 
> View attachment 3216878



I like this color.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> I like this color.




Thank you! I'm drawn to the yellow one too. But I picked dahlia since it matches my bag more. [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Look what I found today at Coach. [emoji1] I was definitely surprised but apparently the store on Madison Ave. is doing a small preview. This is the small key pouch. They are SO cute! I love the lil key ring that is exactly like the one LV has.
> 
> View attachment 3216873
> 
> View attachment 3216874
> 
> View attachment 3216877
> 
> View attachment 3216878




Okay that is friggin cute! Yep I love Dhalia color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Also got this beautiful flower key fob that I saw was revealed earlier.
> View attachment 3216899
> 
> And this Varsity card wallet.
> View attachment 3216900




Love the fob and wallet too! [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Look what I found today at Coach. [emoji1] I was definitely surprised but apparently the store on Madison Ave. is doing a small preview. This is the small key pouch. They are SO cute! I love the lil key ring that is exactly like the one LV has.
> 
> View attachment 3216873
> 
> View attachment 3216874
> 
> View attachment 3216877
> 
> View attachment 3216878



That is super cute! what a great find!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Also got this beautiful flower key fob that I saw was revealed earlier.
> View attachment 3216899
> 
> And this Varsity card wallet.
> View attachment 3216900



Some more great pieces, love the fob.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Look what I found today at Coach. [emoji1] I was definitely surprised but apparently the store on Madison Ave. is doing a small preview. This is the small key pouch. They are SO cute! I love the lil key ring that is exactly like the one LV has.
> 
> View attachment 3216873
> 
> View attachment 3216874
> 
> View attachment 3216877
> 
> View attachment 3216878







pbnjam said:


> Also got this beautiful flower key fob that I saw was revealed earlier.
> View attachment 3216899
> 
> And this Varsity card wallet.
> View attachment 3216900




Congrats!!! My SA texted me to tell me about a key pouch and I was clueless. Now I must check them out!


----------



## eleanors36

pbnjam said:


> Look what I found today at Coach. [emoji1] I was definitely surprised but apparently the store on Madison Ave. is doing a small preview. This is the small key pouch. They are SO cute! I love the lil key ring that is exactly like the one LV has.
> 
> View attachment 3216873
> 
> View attachment 3216874
> 
> View attachment 3216877
> 
> View attachment 3216878



This looks great!  Thanks for showing this!


----------



## MsBaggins

Some recent FOS stuff...



Metallic snake Phoebe and wallet...cosmetic gift set...plum double zip and slim wallet


----------



## MsBaggins

pbnjam said:


> Look what I found today at Coach. [emoji1] I was definitely surprised but apparently the store on Madison Ave. is doing a small preview. This is the small key pouch. They are SO cute! I love the lil key ring that is exactly like the one LV has.
> 
> View attachment 3216873
> 
> View attachment 3216874
> 
> View attachment 3216877
> 
> View attachment 3216878



That pouch is cute !! I ordered that and the glovetanned clutch,Fog and eggplant, after seeing your pics!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay that is friggin cute! Yep I love Dhalia color!



Thank you BBG! I must have just stared for a few minutes, looked around then went back to the table to stare some more. It was that hard to figure out what colors I want. Now I'm wondering why I didn't get one more! [emoji28]



BeachBagGal said:


> Love the fob and wallet too! [emoji3]



Thanks! [emoji4]



HesitantShopper said:


> That is super cute! what a great find!



Thanks I like it cus it makes a nice card case or coin pouch. Also I like the leather lining. It's small but so versatile.



HesitantShopper said:


> Some more great pieces, love the fob.



Thank you! 



frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats!!! My SA texted me to tell me about a key pouch and I was clueless. Now I must check them out!



Yup. My SA got the wrong color for me at first and I kept thinking jeez any color will do cus I want them all!



eleanors36 said:


> This looks great!  Thanks for showing this!



Thank you! I wasn't sure if the key pouch has been shown here yet but I know I've seen the bigger version of this. Sigh sigh not good for the wallet..



MsBaggins said:


> That pouch is cute !! I ordered that and the glovetanned clutch,Fog and eggplant, after seeing your pics!



Thank you! And can't wait to see yours! Those are very nice colors!


----------



## pbnjam

MsBaggins said:


> Some recent FOS stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic snake Phoebe and wallet...cosmetic gift set...plum double zip and slim wallet




Gorgeous colors and textures! [emoji7]


----------



## MsBaggins

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous colors and textures! [emoji7]



Thanks!!! Loving them all!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Some recent FOS stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic snake Phoebe and wallet...cosmetic gift set...plum double zip and slim wallet


 


LOVE LOVE the purple


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE the purple



Thank you. That plum is tdf!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> O I forgot to take a picture of the key ring I'm talking about.
> 
> View attachment 3216895




Ok how on earth did you decide on a colour?! I want them all!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MsBaggins said:


> Some recent FOS stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic snake Phoebe and wallet...cosmetic gift set...plum double zip and slim wallet



Love all your goodies! The stars are super cute.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Ok how on earth did you decide on a colour?! I want them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217301



Is it me or do they look like they coordinate with the saddle bag colors?


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Is it me or do they look like they coordinate with the saddle bag colors?




Yes! 11 colour combos  same as the saddle bags


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Yes! 11 colour combos  same as the saddle bags



What color/s are you getting? I'm loving the Dahlia one!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> What color/s are you getting? I'm loving the Dahlia one!




Not sure yet, have to think about it as I want either cornflower, saddle and fog!
I went in to buy gift for others, not my day today...lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Not sure yet, have to think about it as I want either cornflower, saddle and fog!
> I went in to buy gift for others, not my day today...lol



lol. That's a tough one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Ok how on earth did you decide on a colour?! I want them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217301



Soo pretty and glove tanned leather, what a combo.


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Soo pretty and glove tanned leather, what a combo.




Love the colours!!!


----------



## MsBaggins

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your goodies! The stars are super cute.



Thank you! I might give the cosmetic set to my niece...a big might!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> Is it me or do they look like they coordinate with the saddle bag colors?



Yep!  Going to have to get one for my saddle!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Ok how on earth did you decide on a colour?! I want them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217301




I hope my store gets them soon! Love these colors.


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Ok how on earth did you decide on a colour?! I want them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217301



Me too!  I think I want at least one or two more for myself. Love this picture!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Me too!  I think I want at least one or two more for myself. Love this picture!




We are in trouble![emoji23]


----------



## ahirau

Hello, new to the Coach forum!  I wanted to share my new Market Tote in peacock, purchased at a recent sale at Macy's.  I really like this bag, LOVE the color and the streamlined shape and hardware.  The unlined pebbled leather is not stiff, so she flops a bit if not stuffed, but that was expected. BTW, this is my first Coach purchase!


----------



## pbnjam

ahirau said:


> Hello, new to the Coach forum!  I wanted to share my new Market Tote in peacock, purchased at a recent sale at Macy's.  I really like this bag, LOVE the color and the streamlined shape and hardware.  The unlined pebbled leather is not stiff, so she flops a bit if not stuffed, but that was expected. BTW, this is my first Coach purchase!




This color is gorgeous! Welcome to Coach forum! [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

ahirau said:


> Hello, new to the Coach forum!  I wanted to share my new Market Tote in peacock, purchased at a recent sale at Macy's.  I really like this bag, LOVE the color and the streamlined shape and hardware.  The unlined pebbled leather is not stiff, so she flops a bit if not stuffed, but that was expected. BTW, this is my first Coach purchase!



Such a pretty bag!
Welcome to Coach!


----------



## Hobbsy

Terrible lighting. Saddle turnlock tote.


----------



## bernz84

My roommate gifted this to me today for Christmas. Seriously stoked over how cute it is! I love it!


----------



## sunsh1ne

Cosmetic bag from outlet and baseman buster le fauve shearling bag charm


----------



## ahirau

pbnjam said:


> This color is gorgeous! Welcome to Coach forum! [emoji1]


Thank you!


----------



## ahirau

carterazo said:


> Such a pretty bag!
> Welcome to Coach!


Thanks so much!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ahirau said:


> Hello, new to the Coach forum!  I wanted to share my new Market Tote in peacock, purchased at a recent sale at Macy's.  I really like this bag, LOVE the color and the streamlined shape and hardware.  The unlined pebbled leather is not stiff, so she flops a bit if not stuffed, but that was expected. BTW, this is my first Coach purchase!



Welcome! what a pretty color !


----------



## HesitantShopper

bernz84 said:


> My roommate gifted this to me today for Christmas. Seriously stoked over how cute it is! I love it!



Super cute! and rather roomy too. 



sunsh1ne said:


> Cosmetic bag from outlet and baseman buster le fauve shearling bag charm
> View attachment 3218396



Nice! love that fob. Fun cosmetic case too.


----------



## bernz84

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! and rather roomy too.



Thank you! Currently using it as a cell phone case. Love seeing all the new Coaches revealed in this thread, too!


----------



## SEWDimples

I have not purchased a Coach bag for over a year and 1/2. However, I'm loving the new glovetanned leather bags. Sharing my recent Coach purchases:

Exotic Stone Nomad Hobo
Oxblood Nomad Hobo
Racing Green Ace

Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> I have not purchased a Coach bag for over a year and 1/2. However, I'm loving the new glovetanned leather bags. Sharing my recent Coach purchases:
> 
> Exotic Stone Nomad Hobo
> Oxblood Nomad Hobo
> Racing Green Ace
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.



What a great haul! Glovetanned is where Coach shines. Hopefully, they will expand the range of bags using it.


----------



## SEWDimples

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great haul! Glovetanned is where Coach shines. Hopefully, they will expand the range of bags using it.



Thank you HS!

I hope so because I'm looking forward to more styles with great color choices.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> I have not purchased a Coach bag for over a year and 1/2. However, I'm loving the new glovetanned leather bags. Sharing my recent Coach purchases:
> 
> Exotic Stone Nomad Hobo
> Oxblood Nomad Hobo
> Racing Green Ace
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.



Three beauties!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Three beauties!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! I need to condition them and cut the tags.


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> I have not purchased a Coach bag for over a year and 1/2. However, I'm loving the new glovetanned leather bags. Sharing my recent Coach purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> Exotic Stone Nomad Hobo
> 
> Oxblood Nomad Hobo
> 
> Racing Green Ace
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.




Very nice. Twins on the RG Ace.  Enjoy them all.


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> I have not purchased a Coach bag for over a year and 1/2. However, I'm loving the new glovetanned leather bags. Sharing my recent Coach purchases:
> 
> Exotic Stone Nomad Hobo
> Oxblood Nomad Hobo
> Racing Green Ace
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.



Wonderful choices!  All are so lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

ahirau said:


> Hello, new to the Coach forum!  I wanted to share my new Market Tote in peacock, purchased at a recent sale at Macy's.  I really like this bag, LOVE the color and the streamlined shape and hardware.  The unlined pebbled leather is not stiff, so she flops a bit if not stuffed, but that was expected. BTW, this is my first Coach purchase!



Lovely!  I have not seen this color yet!  Welcome!



Hobbsy said:


> Terrible lighting. Saddle turnlock tote.



Great tote!  I have two--black cherry and black embossed!


----------



## eleanors36

bernz84 said:


> My roommate gifted this to me today for Christmas. Seriously stoked over how cute it is! I love it!



Fun!  I use mine for flash drives and odds and ends.  



sunsh1ne said:


> Cosmetic bag from outlet and baseman buster le fauve shearling bag charm
> View attachment 3218396



Cute charm!


----------



## bernz84

eleanors36 said:


> Fun!  I use mine for flash drives and odds and ends.



Thanks! :kiss:


----------



## mn_shopaholic

Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow


----------



## myluvofbags

Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in &#128156; with the color.


----------



## Iamminda

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow



Wow, 2 gorgeous bags!  How will you choose?  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in &#128156; with the color.



Very pretty!


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

Love my hologram set as well and the pink & silver monogramming!


----------



## ChanelChap

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow



The Mercer looks terrific! Can you post pictures of the inside? How's the size on it?


----------



## frivofrugalista

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow




Gorgeous beauties you got there!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow


Yipppie. Congrats. I cant wait to order my Mercer on Sat!


----------



## mn_shopaholic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppie. Congrats. I cant wait to order my Mercer on Sat!


 


frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous beauties you got there!


 

Thank you! 



ChanelChap said:


> The Mercer looks terrific! Can you post pictures of the inside? How's the size on it?


 

The size is good - my only complaint is that I prefer shoulder bags and while I can get this one on my shoulder (assuming no winter coat), it is a very snug fit using the shorter handles.  But at least there is a longer strap too, so I should be able to make something work.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mn_shopaholic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size is good - my only complaint is that I prefer shoulder bags and while I can get this one on my shoulder (assuming no winter coat), it is a very snug fit using the shorter handles.  But at least there is a longer strap too, so I should be able to make something work.


 
Perfect - looks like the size for the reg Rhyder - You have me so excited!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow



Very nice, wonderful colors! the Mercer looks quite large.. 



myluvofbags said:


> Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in &#128156; with the color.



Pretty! i saw the Christie irl that Lilac color is gorgeous, the SLG are a wonderful compliment too.



iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my hologram set as well and the pink & silver monogramming!



What a great hologram collection! the monogramming turned out fantastic!


----------



## Aysha11

myluvofbags said:


> Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in &#128156; with the color.



Such a lovely colors


----------



## myluvofbags

iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my hologram set as well and the pink & silver monogramming!



Love the colors.  I wanted the hologram in a coin purse or wallet but they weren't available in my boutique. Guess I could order online. Hopefully there will be some after Christmas specials.


----------



## Sarah03

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow







myluvofbags said:


> Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in [emoji171] with the color.







iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my hologram set as well and the pink & silver monogramming!




I love all of these!!


----------



## eleanors36

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow



Congratulations!  Beautiful!  That eggplant shade is lovely. 



myluvofbags said:


> Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in &#128156; with the color.



So pretty!



iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my hologram set as well and the pink & silver monogramming!



Great hologram collection!


----------



## Aysha11

myluvofbags said:


> Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in &#128156; with the color.





Mind telling what are the shade names of SLGs?


----------



## BeachBagGal

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow



Both are VERY nice! Love those colors too!



myluvofbags said:


> Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in &#128156; with the color.



Pretty, pretty!



iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my hologram set as well and the pink & silver monogramming!



Fun - love the holograms!


----------



## Hobbsy

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow



Both lovely!! Is the Nomad more like the first picture you posted or the second, do you think? It looks much darker in the first?


----------



## mn_shopaholic

Hobbsy said:


> Both lovely!! Is the Nomad more like the first picture you posted or the second, do you think? It looks much darker in the first?




I think it is more like the second photo (the lighter of the 2) - it is definitely not as dark as my oxblood Nomad.


----------



## JadaStormy

Red file bag with my LV SLGs!


----------



## Hobbsy

mn_shopaholic said:


> I think it is more like the second photo (the lighter of the 2) - it is definitely not as dark as my oxblood Nomad.



Thank you! Both bags are lovely!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

sunsh1ne said:


> Cosmetic bag from outlet and baseman buster le fauve shearling bag charm
> View attachment 3218396




Omg I need this... Thinking of driving 30 mins to my closest coach outlet haha


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, wonderful colors! the Mercer looks quite large..
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! i saw the Christie irl that Lilac color is gorgeous, the SLG are a wonderful compliment too.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great hologram collection! the monogramming turned out fantastic!


Thank-You!


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

myluvofbags said:


> Love the colors.  I wanted the hologram in a coin purse or wallet but they weren't available in my boutique. Guess I could order online. Hopefully there will be some after Christmas specials.


Thank-You, Yes, the hologram items were totally sold out at my coach store as well? Never know some might pop up again?


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

Sarah03 said:


> I love all of these!!


Thank-You I love this set!!


----------



## SEWDimples

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow




Congrats! Two great bags and two beautiful colors.



myluvofbags said:


> Merry Christmas to me! Coach Christie in Lilac along with some slg. I'm so in [emoji171] with the color.




Congrats! Lovely color and bag.



iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my hologram set as well and the pink & silver monogramming!




Love, love, love this collection. The colors are beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Two great bags and two beautiful colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Lovely color and bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love this collection. The colors are beautiful. Congrats!


Thank-You I love this set/collection from coach!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I found myself at a mall today with a boutique. The SA was very friendly and remembered that I was visiting from a state without a boutique, so that was pretty neat. I picked up a gunmetal clutch chain wallet. Sorry, the lighting is too yellow, so it makes the color off. Bottom left pic is next to (part of) my sunglasses case, Mr. Robot fob, and burgundy Dooney Zip Zip for scale.


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, wonderful colors! the Mercer looks quite large..
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! i saw the Christie irl that Lilac color is gorgeous, the SLG are a wonderful compliment too.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great hologram collection! the monogramming turned out fantastic!


I was worried that the monogramming was not going to show up, but I am pleased with how the monogramming turned out! Thank-You


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

BeachBagGal said:


> Both are VERY nice! Love those colors too!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Fun - love the holograms!


Thank-You


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Two great bags and two beautiful colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Lovely color and bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love this collection. The colors are beautiful. Congrats!


Thank-You early Christmas present


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I found myself at a mall today with a boutique. The SA was very friendly and remembered that I was visiting from a state without a boutique, so that was pretty neat. I picked up a gunmetal clutch chain wallet. Sorry, the lighting is too yellow, so it makes the color off. Bottom left pic is next to (part of) my sunglasses case, Mr. Robot fob, and burgundy Dooney Zip Zip for scale.



Cute! I love the gunmetal. How are you liking? The nice thing is you can put in your larger handbags (well maybe depending on space lol) and take it out when you want a smaller hands free option.


----------



## MDT

My new Swagger 20 in Chalk. I wanted something small for quick outings or for when I have the kids with me. I originally went in looking to purchase the red one, but absolutely fell in love with this color. I just hope it won't be a pain to keep clean!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 20 in Chalk. I wanted something small for quick outings or for when I have the kids with me. I originally went in looking to purchase the red one, but absolutely fell in love with this color. I just hope it won't be a pain to keep clean!



Very pretty and classic looking!


----------



## Aysha11

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 20 in Chalk. I wanted something small for quick outings or for when I have the kids with me. I originally went in looking to purchase the red one, but absolutely fell in love with this color. I just hope it won't be a pain to keep clean!



Wow such a pretty colour.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 20 in Chalk. I wanted something small for quick outings or for when I have the kids with me. I originally went in looking to purchase the red one, but absolutely fell in love with this color. I just hope it won't be a pain to keep clean!



very pretty! love how cute how this size is.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 20 in Chalk. I wanted something small for quick outings or for when I have the kids with me. I originally went in looking to purchase the red one, but absolutely fell in love with this color. I just hope it won't be a pain to keep clean!



Lovely bag! You can order some Apple Garde from Amazon...it'll protect your bag from getting dirty. I use it on all my light colored bags. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## anabg

I received these for Xmas.


----------



## frivofrugalista

anabg said:


> I received these for Xmas.




Congrats!


----------



## anabg

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats!



Thank you. I hope you received all you wanted.  I received quite a few more things but as far as Coach goes, this was it. I could have used a Nomad..


----------



## frivofrugalista

anabg said:


> Thank you. I hope you received all you wanted.  I received quite a few more things but as far as Coach goes, this was it. I could have used a Nomad..




Ha, more like I bought everything I wanted including a pair of coach gloves. 
Hope you enjoy your holidays! Maybe a nomad for you in the new year.


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty and classic looking!





Aysha11 said:


> Wow such a pretty colour.



Thank you! The color is amazing!


----------



## MDT

HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty! love how cute how this size is.





iNeedCoffee said:


> Lovely bag! You can order some Apple Garde from Amazon...it'll protect your bag from getting dirty. I use it on all my light colored bags. Enjoy your new beauty!



Thanks! I'll be ordering some Apple Garde!


----------



## HesitantShopper

anabg said:


> I received these for Xmas.



Some very nice pieces! The Shearling is so soft.


----------



## jane

I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!

Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!
> 
> Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!



What nice pieces! adore the feather charm, and this wallet sounds perfect!


----------



## myluvofbags

jane said:


> I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!
> 
> Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!



What great gifts. Both colors are so striking.


----------



## pbnjam

jane said:


> I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!
> 
> Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!




O I would love to see a reveal of the card case. [emoji173]&#65039; it looks so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

anabg said:


> I received these for Xmas.




Lovely presents! [emoji320][emoji319]Those boots are very nice!


----------



## Caspin22

jane said:


> I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!
> 
> Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!



Both are beautiful!


----------



## anabg

HesitantShopper said:


> Some very nice pieces! The Shearling is so soft.











pbnjam said:


> Lovely presents! [emoji320][emoji319]Those boots are very nice!



Thank you both. I wore the boots today and they are so comfy.  I haven't had a chance to use the wrislet but it's true, it's so soft.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! I love the gunmetal. How are you liking? The nice thing is you can put in your larger handbags (well maybe depending on space lol) and take it out when you want a smaller hands free option.



Whoops, sorry, missed your post! Thanks! I like it so far. Haven't gotten a chance to do anything but admire it, though. 

I am hoping to use it as a wallet in bigger bags (I think it would be awesome in my black Dakotah), but I'll have to see if the weight is too much. This is a substantial little chunk of leather.


----------



## frivofrugalista

My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel


----------



## MsBaggins

frivofrugalista said:


> My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222839



That's too cute! Love it


----------



## frivofrugalista

MsBaggins said:


> That's too cute! Love it




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Caspin22

I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Whoops, sorry, missed your post! Thanks! I like it so far. Haven't gotten a chance to do anything but admire it, though.
> 
> I am hoping to use it as a wallet in bigger bags (I think it would be awesome in my black Dakotah), but I'll have to see if the weight is too much. This is a substantial little chunk of leather.



No prob.  Yeah, the chain probably adds a little weight. Hopefully it works in your bigger bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222839



Cutie cute cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!
> 
> View attachment 3222914



Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222839



Congrats -- another beautiful black bag .  I've seen this before and think it's super cute (great size too).  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!
> 
> View attachment 3222914




That green is beautiful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Cutie cute cute!







Iamminda said:


> Congrats -- another beautiful black bag .  I've seen this before and think it's super cute (great size too).  Enjoy!




Thanks! Lol not that I needed it as I just got one yesterday but couldn't let this pebble goodness go!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Christmas Day Surprise! 

My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.

I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*


----------



## OrganizedHome

jane said:


> I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!
> 
> Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!



Both of these are gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



All so pretty! Great job, fam!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222839



Cute! Great deal too! [emoji7]



Canderson22 said:


> I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!
> 
> View attachment 3222914



Your patience has paid off. [emoji6] Gorgeous color and leather!



OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222939




Woo love this collection!


----------



## anabg

frivofrugalista said:


> My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222839



Very pretty.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Cute! Great deal too! [emoji7]







anabg said:


> Very pretty.




Thanks ladies, I could let it go with that deal.


----------



## MDT

OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



This is amazing! Your family has good taste


----------



## Iamminda

OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



Congrats!  You got the whole hologram collection -- enjoy!


----------



## cdtracing

Hello, Coach fans.  I received this from a friend who is more of a little sister to me for Christmas.  She's a big Coach fan but I have been able to introduce a few MK into her collection as she has introduced a few Coach into mine.  I sent her an  Black Saffiano MK Sutton with matching wallet & she sent me this!  Great minds think alike!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Hello, Coach fans.  I received this from a friend who is more of a little sister to me for Christmas.  She's a big Coach fan but I have been able to introduce a few MK into her collection as she has introduced a few Coach into mine.  I sent her an  Black Saffiano MK Sutton with matching wallet & she sent me this!  Great minds think alike!!



Love it cdtracing! I have the same wristlet and the bag style is the same one I just got in Lilac! What a great friend, both ways.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222839



Super cute! great deal too. 



Canderson22 said:


> I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!
> 
> View attachment 3222914



Such a great color and a wonderful bag, wish i could carry one but have had to cut back on size. 



OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



What a haul! wonderful gifts.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Hello, Coach fans.  I received this from a friend who is more of a little sister to me for Christmas.  She's a big Coach fan but I have been able to introduce a few MK into her collection as she has introduced a few Coach into mine.  I sent her an  Black Saffiano MK Sutton with matching wallet & she sent me this!  Great minds think alike!!



Super cute! too funny how you were both on the same wavelength.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeachBagGal said:


> No prob.  Yeah, the chain probably adds a little weight. Hopefully it works in your bigger bags.



I just weighed it for the heck of it. It weighs 8.5 oz empty without the chain, and the chain weighs 5 oz. I think I'll be keeping the chain seperate when I use it as a regular wallet.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



Very pretty collection! Beautiful idea on their part.


----------



## Suzanne B.

jane said:


> I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!
> 
> Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!


 
Love the feather and the card case!  I have the feather on its way to me, but I've not seen that card case before....do you have the style number or remember the title of the auction you looked at? I did a search for card case in both current and sold auctions and didn't see one. Thanks!


----------



## MDT

cdtracing said:


> Hello, Coach fans.  I received this from a friend who is more of a little sister to me for Christmas.  She's a big Coach fan but I have been able to introduce a few MK into her collection as she has introduced a few Coach into mine.  I sent her an  Black Saffiano MK Sutton with matching wallet & she sent me this!  Great minds think alike!!



What style is this? I'm kind of new to Coach (normally an MK girl). I'm really loving the shape!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> What style is this? I'm kind of new to Coach (normally an MK girl). I'm really loving the shape!



The tag says Sig Christie.  It's a large size bag & holds quite a lot but is not heavy.  It's comfortable to carry on the arm as I've carried it today while out & about.  I haven't used it with the shoulder strap yet.  I plan on using that strap when we go to church tomorrow.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Love it cdtracing! I have the same wristlet and the bag style is the same one I just got in Lilac! What a great friend, both ways.





HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! too funny how you were both on the same wavelength.



Thanks, ladies.  Lilac would be beautiful in this style!


----------



## Mariquel

OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



What a beautiful set and such a sweet family!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348




Oooo new bag! Yay! [emoji3]Loving this color! Leather looks so nice. How are you liking it?


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo new bag! Yay! [emoji3]Loving this color! Leather looks so nice. How are you liking it?



Thanks, the leather is top notch on this one. Um, the versatility of the handle/carrying options is great, the lack of interior pockets especially against my MK? is ugh. lol. I also miss my outside ones but i needed to cut back in size and that means sacrifices.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks, the leather is top notch on this one. Um, the versatility of the handle/carrying options is great, the lack of interior pockets especially against my MK? is ugh. lol. I also miss my outside ones but i needed to cut back in size and that means sacrifices.



How many pockets does it have inside? Other than that I'm glad to hear you like it. This size should keep the bag from getting too heavy.


----------



## MDT

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348



Absolutely stunning! I saw this color along with a lighter purple at the Coach store the other day and they both were very pretty in person.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348



Beautiful HS.  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348




That is a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!
> 
> View attachment 3222914



Twins! Congrats, lady! She sure is perty! Isn't the leather yummy?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

organizedhome said:


> *christmas day surprise!
> 
> My family went in together & purchased these gorgeous pieces from the hologram collection.
> 
> I am so thankful & blessed for what they bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



yaaaszzzz!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> How many pockets does it have inside? Other than that I'm glad to hear you like it. This size should keep the bag from getting too heavy.



One, it's zippered. Yeah, the description says multi function pockets but it does not. Compared to the 9 on my other bag this is a drastic cut, not sure how happy i am about it yet lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Absolutely stunning! I saw this color along with a lighter purple at the Coach store the other day and they both were very pretty in person.



Thanks, they have some wonderful colors coming out for spring. 



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful HS.  Enjoy!



Ty!



frivofrugalista said:


> That is a gorgeous colour!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> Twins! Congrats, lady! She sure is perty! Isn't the leather yummy?



It's amazing, and I love that the inside is lined in leather as well.  Moving into my new house next week so she's tucked safely away for now, but I can't wait to use her!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> One, it's zippered. Yeah, the description says multi function pockets but it does not. Compared to the 9 on my other bag this is a drastic cut, not sure how happy i am about it yet lol.




Ohh okay. It does say in description it has multi pockets. Good to know it only has the one. Seems a bit odd given the size. We know how we love our pockets!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Ohh okay. It does say in description it has multi pockets. Good to know it only has the one. Seems a bit odd given the size. We know how we love our pockets!



  I know they are rather inaccurate, which is not so good for those unable to see the bag in person, Being used to MK which i swear has the most pockets ever, i do feel a bit deflated by the lack of them.


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, wonderful colors! the Mercer looks quite large..
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! i saw the Christie irl that Lilac color is gorgeous, the SLG are a wonderful compliment too.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great hologram collection! the monogramming turned out fantastic!


Thank-You I love it!


----------



## Aysha11

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348



Lovely color. Enjoy!!


----------



## Aysha11

OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



Wow!! Love those wallets


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aysha11 said:


> Lovely color. Enjoy!!



Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



Wow. You must've been on Santas good list. 
They are gorgeous!  &#128077;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

cdtracing said:


> Hello, Coach fans.  I received this from a friend who is more of a little sister to me for Christmas.  She's a big Coach fan but I have been able to introduce a few MK into her collection as she has introduced a few Coach into mine.  I sent her an  Black Saffiano MK Sutton with matching wallet & she sent me this!  Great minds think alike!!


Wow. That's awesome. Nice friend and vice versa &#128512;
Beautiful collection!&#128077;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348


What a beautiful color bag!!!!  Enjoy! &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

frivofrugalista said:


> My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222839



Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm also partial to black! &#128512; Enjoy!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Canderson22 said:


> I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!
> 
> View attachment 3222914


Your emerald green bag is gorgeous!  Enjoy! &#128512;
I have also gotten a few items at Dillard's at great prices. Good find! &#128077;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm also partial to black! [emoji3] Enjoy!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. That's awesome. Nice friend and vice versa &#128512;
> Beautiful collection!&#128077;



Thank you.  She & I tend to exchange the same kinds of gifts....either purses & accessories or Rottweiler items like framed prints, shirts, ect. (we have the same breed of dog) LOL


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348



Yummy color!


----------



## carterazo

cdtracing said:


> Hello, Coach fans.  I received this from a friend who is more of a little sister to me for Christmas.  She's a big Coach fan but I have been able to introduce a few MK into her collection as she has introduced a few Coach into mine.  I sent her an  Black Saffiano MK Sutton with matching wallet & she sent me this!  Great minds think alike!!



Love to hear about friendships like yours. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

OrganizedHome said:


> *Christmas Day Surprise!
> 
> My Family Went In Together & Purchased These Gorgeous Pieces From The Hologram Collection.
> 
> I Am So Thankful & Blessed For What They Bought!*
> 
> View attachment 3222939



Wowza!!!  They are really pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> My only purchase today at coach Boxing Day sale, 50% off mini Ryder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222839



Sooo cute!







Canderson22 said:


> I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!
> 
> View attachment 3222914



I need a Dillards near me... :sly: ( or maybe not, lol!)
Congrats on your pretty.


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348



I saw this bag IRL today and it is gorgeous! Congrats - it is really the perfect size and the price is amazing for the quality of the leather...gee, can you tell I really liked it?


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> Sooo cute!



Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> I saw this bag IRL today and it is gorgeous! Congrats - it is really the perfect size and the price is amazing for the quality of the leather...gee, can you tell I really liked it?



LOL getting the feeling you do! and i agree the leather is an excellent representation for the brand, they need more like it(and glovetanned).


----------



## lovingmybags

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow



Thanks so much for posting!  Can you show what's the inside color of the Nomad?


----------



## donutsprinkles

The Coach Crosby Carryall in Python Embossed Leather in Chalk. This bag debuted in early 2015. To match, there was a wallet and Nolita wristlet in Chalk (the wallet was nearly identical to the Madison Pinnacle collection python wallet from Spring/Summer 2014 that had a golden shimmer down the center). 

I also posted a reveal/review in the Crosby Clubhouse: here.


----------



## mn_shopaholic

lovingmybags said:


> Thanks so much for posting!  Can you show what's the inside color of the Nomad?


 
Here you go!


----------



## Caspin22

mn_shopaholic said:


> Christmas came early!! Cornflower Mercer and Eggplant Nomad (though I think the Nomad is more grape than eggplant...).  Now to decide which to carry tomorrow




Oh Em Gee!  What color is the hardware on the Eggplant Nomad please?


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> I'm FINALLY a member of the Nomad Hobo club!  I've wanted this bag since I first saw it in the fall line post months and months ago. Picked it up at Dillard's this morning for a steal!!
> 
> View attachment 3222914


So beautiful ! CONGRATS! I want one of these too, just hoping for a good deal . Enjoy it!


----------



## letstalkbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348


This is such a perfect color purple ! I love it !


----------



## letstalkbags

donutsprinkles said:


> The Coach Crosby Carryall in Python Embossed Leather in Chalk. This bag debuted in early 2015. To match, there was a wallet and Nolita wristlet in Chalk (the wallet was nearly identical to the Madison Pinnacle collection python wallet from Spring/Summer 2014 that had a golden shimmer down the center).
> 
> I also posted a reveal/review in the Crosby Clubhouse: here.


Love Crosby in this python leather, so classy !


----------



## Caspin22

letstalkbags said:


> So beautiful ! CONGRATS! I want one of these too, just hoping for a good deal . Enjoy it!




Thank you!!  I originally thought it might be too small,
but turns out it's perfect. I can't wait to use it!  If you have Dillard's, check it on the morning of New Year's Day. They will be having another big sale - I got mine for 30/40 off.


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> Thank you!!  I originally thought it might be too small,
> but turns out it's perfect. I can't wait to use it!  If you have Dillard's, check it on the morning of New Year's Day. They will be having another big sale - I got mine for 30/40 off.


I definitely will check it then, thanks for telling me ! What a deal !


----------



## HesitantShopper

letstalkbags said:


> This is such a perfect color purple ! I love it !



Thank you! it's definitely a good shade of purple!


----------



## mn_shopaholic

Canderson22 said:


> Oh Em Gee!  What color is the hardware on the Eggplant Nomad please?


 
Eggplant Nomad has silver hardware


----------



## Caspin22

mn_shopaholic said:


> Eggplant Nomad has silver hardware




Oh dear....I might be in trouble!!


----------



## lovingmybags

mn_shopaholic said:


> Here you go!



Thank you so much!!  This is bad for me...I totally thought the Nomad would have the same inside color as the saddle bags; this is lovely!!  Maybe I'll try placing the order again, when Coach have another PCE going.


----------



## CoachMaven

jane said:


> I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!
> 
> Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!



I LOVE this little wallet! Could I see an inside shot before I make a decision on purchasing? **ETA: Please  **


----------



## Hobbsy

jane said:


> I got these two as e-gifts from my husband, so they should get here in about a week. So cute!
> 
> Plum feather charm, and true red calfskin card case with gold charms! I had to look on ebay to get pics of the inside. It has a tiny center zipped section and two compartments for cards etc, plus the outer card slot. Going to be the perfect tiny wallet for a clutch! Yay!



Cute! You saw one of these cases on ebay?


----------



## LauraTracy

donutsprinkles said:


> The Coach Crosby Carryall in Python Embossed Leather in Chalk. This bag debuted in early 2015. To match, there was a wallet and Nolita wristlet in Chalk (the wallet was nearly identical to the Madison Pinnacle collection python wallet from Spring/Summer 2014 that had a golden shimmer down the center).
> 
> I also posted a reveal/review in the Crosby Clubhouse: here.



This is just stunning.  Gorgeous python that really stands out in that color.  Beautiful!  Wow, is that pretty.  Congratulations!



HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348



I LOVE THIS COLOR!


----------



## pursecharm

Baby Swag from the Winter sale and family gift!


----------



## MDT

donutsprinkles said:


> The Coach Crosby Carryall in Python Embossed Leather in Chalk. This bag debuted in early 2015. To match, there was a wallet and Nolita wristlet in Chalk (the wallet was nearly identical to the Madison Pinnacle collection python wallet from Spring/Summer 2014 that had a golden shimmer down the center).
> 
> I also posted a reveal/review in the Crosby Clubhouse: here.



I absolutely love the Chalk color. I got a Swagger 20 in this color for Christmas and it's stunning. I just hope I don't end up getting it too dirty with use! I'm almost regretting the purchase because I don't want to feel like I have to baby it, but it's just too pretty to exchange for anything else.


----------



## MDT

pursecharm said:


> Baby Swag from the Winter sale and family gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226371



Pretty! I was looking at this bag as well.


----------



## donutsprinkles

MDT said:


> I absolutely love the Chalk color. I got a Swagger 20 in this color for Christmas and it's stunning. I just hope I don't end up getting it too dirty with use! I'm almost regretting the purchase because I don't want to feel like I have to baby it, but it's just too pretty to exchange for anything else.



I also love the chalk! The swagger is *gorgeous* with that gold hardware, so I also would be loathe to exchange it, too! I am going to have to baby this Crosby because of (1) scales and (2) Chalk coloring. 

Are you going to spray yours with something?


----------



## MDT

donutsprinkles said:


> I also love the chalk! The swagger is *gorgeous* with that gold hardware, so I also would be loathe to exchange it, too! I am going to have to baby this Crosby because of (1) scales and (2) Chalk coloring.
> 
> Are you going to spray yours with something?



I've taken her out several times not having sprayed her yet with no issues. I don't wear denim, but I do wear black a lot so I hope that won't be a problem. I ordered some Apple Garde that should be here in a few days that I'll spray her with when it arrives. I came thisclose to exchanging chalk for the red/silver one, but I just don't love that one as much. Since this is a small bag and more of a quick outing bag, I don't think it'll be too much of a problem. Or at least I hope not!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> Baby Swag from the Winter sale and family gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226371



Super cute! fun colors too.


----------



## jane

HesitantShopper said:


> Chelsea in plum done in a buttery calf leather, light GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3223348



I just bought this (well, ordered) from Macy's, and would love to see more pictures and maybe even a modeling pic?? I'm excited to get mine, I love that calfskin leather!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> I just bought this (well, ordered) from Macy's, and would love to see more pictures and maybe even a modeling pic?? I'm excited to get mine, I love that calfskin leather!



I can certainly grab an inside pic if you like, mod pics are not my thing and we're pitch dark now lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> I just bought this (well, ordered) from Macy's, and would love to see more pictures and maybe even a modeling pic?? I'm excited to get mine, I love that calfskin leather!






Here grabbed u an inside shot it has only one inside pocket it's zippered but despite the description their is no "multi function" pocket so no slips at all.

The leather is wonderful, liner is soft too.




If u want anything else let me know


----------



## jane

Thanks! Can I see how it looks full of a few things and then maybe hung on a door to see how it slouches? Did you treat the leather at all?


----------



## myluvofbags

pursecharm said:


> Baby Swag from the Winter sale and family gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226371



It's adorable. I really like the color combination of this.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> Thanks! Can I see how it looks full of a few things and then maybe hung on a door to see how it slouches? Did you treat the leather at all?



Sure i will do that in the morning okay? it fits my large zip around wallet & Peanuts wristlet with room to spare.. despite the overall size it is roomy.

I don't generally treat leathers here.. i have a bag in calf by another company and wore it in all kinda of weather(rain, snow etc) and had zero issues, i see this one being no different.


----------



## jane

That would be so great, thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> That would be so great, thanks!




Here you go with my wallet and wristlet this is a size 19...




And here I hung it off a door handle with those contents...




Sorry pics not the best, were overcast still.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Here you go with my wallet and wristlet this is a size 19...
> 
> View attachment 3227276
> 
> 
> And here I hung it off a door handle with those contents...
> 
> View attachment 3227277
> 
> 
> Sorry pics not the best, were overcast still.




Such a pretty color. I am looking at the phoebe chain bag in plum. How versatile do u think this color is? Are your pics true to color? I was hoping plum would be a bit darker.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Here you go with my wallet and wristlet this is a size 19...
> 
> View attachment 3227276
> 
> 
> And here I hung it off a door handle with those contents...
> 
> View attachment 3227277
> 
> 
> Sorry pics not the best, were overcast still.



Very pretty color! The leather looks great too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Such a pretty color. I am looking at the phoebe chain bag in plum. How versatile do u think this color is? Are your pics true to color? I was hoping plum would be a bit darker.



The pic with the wallet & wristlet is true as is the one i put up a bit ago(in the box) the one on the handle of the door no, it's grainy and more subdued . I'd say it's mid range for versatile, it's a pop of color without being to specific or limited. Phoebe looks nice in it! and frankly, that new chain one is very MK like lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty color! The leather looks great too.



The leather is very good on this bag, an excellent representation for the brand, hopefully they will utilize it on more bags, SLG's.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> The pic with the wallet & wristlet is true as is the one i put up a bit ago, the one on the handle of the door no, it's grainy and more subdued . I'd say it's mid range for versatile, it's a pop of color without being to specific or limited. Phoebe looks nice in it! and frankly, that new chain one is very MK like lol.




Haha that's what's holding me back as I have that MK style (in my avatar) lol I'm leaning towards the Bennett in stone now... Just when I said I needed to get on a ban!


----------



## jane

HesitantShopper said:


> Here you go with my wallet and wristlet this is a size 19...
> 
> View attachment 3227276



Thanks! I love this purple. I found out this morning that mine has shipped and will arrive on my birthday! Perfect!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha that's what's holding me back as I have that MK style (in my avatar) lol I'm leaning towards the Bennett in stone now... Just when I said I needed to get on a ban!



LOL yep, that is the very one it reminds me of.. Bennett are nice, my oldest has one it's almost a year old,  done in cross grain.. her's is a mini size though. The pebbled leather is awesome and it's a perfect little satchel shape .. neither is huge(mini or standard size) can suit a smaller framed lady, we are all tiny women here. 

Not trying to enable or anything... just simply reporting as i have seen them at the factory and of coarse seen my daughters.



jane said:


> Thanks! I love this purple. I found out this morning that mine has shipped and will arrive on my birthday! Perfect!



YW, excellent timing! it's a lovely bag. Happy Birthday!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Saw this at Nordstrom Rack and couldn't resist. This will be a surprise for my daughter who is starting college in 10 days. ( She had to delay to due health reasons. ) This is the turnlock tote in Metallic blue leather.


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> Saw this at Nordstrom Rack and couldn't resist. This will be a surprise for my daughter who is starting college in 10 days. ( She had to delay to due health reasons. ) This is the turnlock tote in Metallic blue leather.




Very pretty...she will love it for sure! You a nice Mom!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Saw this at Nordstrom Rack and couldn't resist. This will be a surprise for my daughter who is starting college in 10 days. ( She had to delay to due health reasons. ) This is the turnlock tote in Metallic blue leather.



Pretty! should be very useful for her. Great mama!


----------



## donutsprinkles

iNeedCoffee said:


> Saw this at Nordstrom Rack and couldn't resist. This will be a surprise for my daughter who is starting college in 10 days. ( She had to delay to due health reasons. ) This is the turnlock tote in Metallic blue leather.



Great gift for carrying files and books! That shade of metallic blue is a knock-out, too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Studded Rhyder from FOS


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS



This is super cute, this was from the FOS? Lucky!  congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lotusflowerbaum said:


> This is super cute, this was from the FOS? Lucky!  congrats


yes. Last week for cheap!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS




Pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS


That is a pretty bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> That is a pretty bag!





gr8onteej said:


> Pretty.



Thanks yall


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS



This is gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS



Gorgeous! !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!





Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous! !



Thank you. She heavvvvvy


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS




Cuuutie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Cuuutie!


Thankkkk you


----------



## pbnjam

Just got my Bennett satchel from FOS and attached the penguin fob to it. Only now I realize the metals don't match. Hmm... Still love this penguin!

I haven't shopped on FOS for so long! So happy to be able to order this with help from a new friend! This size is perfect, not too small or big. Leather feels good. Outside pocket in the back is awesome! Only negative is long strap feels thin and is only 1/2 inch wide. 
Just happy to share my latest purchase.


----------



## Pinkalicious

pbnjam said:


> Just got my Bennett satchel from FOS and attached the penguin fob to it. Only now I realize the metals don't match. Hmm... Still love this penguin!
> 
> I haven't shopped on FOS for so long! So happy to be able to order this with help from a new friend! This size is perfect, not too small or big. Leather feels good. Outside pocket in the back is awesome! Only negative is long strap feels thin and is only 1/2 inch wide.
> Just happy to share my latest purchase.
> View attachment 3231661




Omg this is so cute!!! I can't wait to get mine. I ordered it in the stone color but all of these beautiful black pebbled leather bennetts are also quite tempting. The penguin charm is perfect and I couldn't even tell the metals didn't match cuz I was too busy oogling the penguin [emoji3]

I was going to say the strap is probably the only con due to the thinness. I am glad to hear it's not as big as a speedy 30, from some pics I thought it was larger than that!


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS




Just gorgeous! Congrats! 


pbnjam said:


> Just got my Bennett satchel from FOS and attached the penguin fob to it. Only now I realize the metals don't match. Hmm... Still love this penguin!
> 
> I haven't shopped on FOS for so long! So happy to be able to order this with help from a new friend! This size is perfect, not too small or big. Leather feels good. Outside pocket in the back is awesome! Only negative is long strap feels thin and is only 1/2 inch wide.
> Just happy to share my latest purchase.
> View attachment 3231661




The fob looks perfect on that bag!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Just got my Bennett satchel from FOS and attached the penguin fob to it. Only now I realize the metals don't match. Hmm... Still love this penguin!
> 
> I haven't shopped on FOS for so long! So happy to be able to order this with help from a new friend! This size is perfect, not too small or big. Leather feels good. Outside pocket in the back is awesome! Only negative is long strap feels thin and is only 1/2 inch wide.
> Just happy to share my latest purchase.
> View attachment 3231661



The penguin fob looks so cute on this bag.


----------



## pbnjam

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg this is so cute!!! I can't wait to get mine. I ordered it in the stone color but all of these beautiful black pebbled leather bennetts are also quite tempting. The penguin charm is perfect and I couldn't even tell the metals didn't match cuz I was too busy oogling the penguin [emoji3]
> 
> I was going to say the strap is probably the only con due to the thinness. I am glad to hear it's not as big as a speedy 30, from some pics I thought it was larger than that!


I was considering stone too! Just went with black since I thought it was the safer choice. Would love to see your stone Bennett satchel when you get it. 



Jaidybug said:


> The fob looks perfect on that bag!


Thank you Jaidybug. A Coach sighting today inspired me to use penguin on this bag.


Iamminda said:


> The penguin fob looks so cute on this bag.


Thank you! I'm so happy to finally use my penguin. Just waiting for the right bag to come along.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS



OMG.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Just got my Bennett satchel from FOS and attached the penguin fob to it. Only now I realize the metals don't match. Hmm... Still love this penguin!
> 
> I haven't shopped on FOS for so long! So happy to be able to order this with help from a new friend! This size is perfect, not too small or big. Leather feels good. Outside pocket in the back is awesome! Only negative is long strap feels thin and is only 1/2 inch wide.
> Just happy to share my latest purchase.
> View attachment 3231661



Awe, looks so cute with the penguin!(twins, i have one too but not even on a Coach bag, and the HW is not the same either.. oh well lol)

The leather on this style was very nice, impressed me... and i have some great glove tanned Coach pieces so i am hard to please with the leathers...


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS



Looks so pretty with the studding details.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> I was considering stone too! Just went with black since I thought it was the safer choice. Would love to see your stone Bennett satchel when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jaidybug. A Coach sighting today inspired me to use penguin on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm so happy to finally use my penguin. Just waiting for the right bag to come along.




I think the penguin suits just about anything it's black with shw keeps it basic ..

Mine on a roots satchel in navy with GHW can't get more opposite than that lol




Love these fuzzies my younger daughter has the bear..


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks so pretty with the studding details.


 thank you


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS



That's a beauty!


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> I think the penguin suits just about anything it's black with shw keeps it basic ..
> 
> Mine on a roots satchel in navy with GHW can't get more opposite than that lol
> 
> View attachment 3232015
> 
> 
> Love these fuzzies my younger daughter has the bear..



Love this fob!  Adorable and perfect for this time of year!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> That's a beauty!


 
Thanks E


----------



## carterazo

I loving your Bennetts ladies.  I got both the stone and chalk in the previous sale and decided to keep the chalk. This style looks great in almost any color.
Here's a pic of the stone next to my grey birch Phoebe for comparison.  It was too dark for me,  but it's a great neutral color.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I loving your Bennetts ladies.  I got both the stone and chalk in the previous sale and decided to keep the chalk. This style looks great in almost any color.
> Here's a pic of the stone next to my grey birch Phoebe for comparison.  It was too dark for me,  but it's a great neutral color.




I love your Phoebe!  Oooo those gathers.


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Saw this at Nordstrom Rack and couldn't resist. This will be a surprise for my daughter who is starting college in 10 days. ( She had to delay to due health reasons. ) This is the turnlock tote in Metallic blue leather.



I love my turnlock totes!  Great size and the slot by the turnlock just makes it IMO.  She will love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Love this fob!  Adorable and perfect for this time of year!



Thank you!


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Saw this at Nordstrom Rack and couldn't resist. This will be a surprise for my daughter who is starting college in 10 days. ( She had to delay to due health reasons. ) This is the turnlock tote in Metallic blue leather.



Love this color in metallic.  I hope she loves it!  If not, I love presents.  



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS



I am in LOVE.    How did I miss this one?  Stud P would be jealous.



pbnjam said:


> Just got my Bennett satchel from FOS and attached the penguin fob to it. Only now I realize the metals don't match. Hmm... Still love this penguin!
> 
> I haven't shopped on FOS for so long! So happy to be able to order this with help from a new friend! This size is perfect, not too small or big. Leather feels good. Outside pocket in the back is awesome! Only negative is long strap feels thin and is only 1/2 inch wide.
> Just happy to share my latest purchase.
> View attachment 3231661



So cute!  I love the size and the friend.  



carterazo said:


> I loving your Bennetts ladies.  I got both the stone and chalk in the previous sale and decided to keep the chalk. This style looks great in almost any color.
> Here's a pic of the stone next to my grey birch Phoebe for comparison.  It was too dark for me,  but it's a great neutral color.





HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you!



Love it.  I just got the Page in chalk and I don't think I've ever seen this color before in real life.  It's just gorgeous and will go with anything.  Congratulations!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LauraTracy said:


> Love this color in metallic.  I hope she loves it!  If not, I love presents.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in LOVE.    How did I miss this one?  Stud P would be jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I love the size and the friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I just got the Page in chalk and I don't think I've ever seen this color before in real life.  It's just gorgeous and will go with anything.  Congratulations!


It was FOS last sale


----------



## Pinkalicious

carterazo said:


> I loving your Bennetts ladies.  I got both the stone and chalk in the previous sale and decided to keep the chalk. This style looks great in almost any color.
> Here's a pic of the stone next to my grey birch Phoebe for comparison.  It was too dark for me,  but it's a great neutral color.




I got the stone too, I wish it came in grey birch instead as I already have a minetta in stone. But I may sell the minetta and keep the Bennett, or exchange the Bennett for a different color, maybe black!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

My pre loved (but nwt) mini rhyder 24 gunmetal (silver)

So beautiful &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; and roomy


----------



## HesitantShopper

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My pre loved (but nwt) mini rhyder 24 gunmetal (silver)
> 
> So beautiful &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; and roomy



Very nice! poof looks super cute on it.


----------



## Sarah03

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My pre loved (but nwt) mini rhyder 24 gunmetal (silver)
> 
> So beautiful &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; and roomy




It's beautiful!  Do you love it?


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Awe, looks so cute with the penguin!(twins, i have one too but not even on a Coach bag, and the HW is not the same either.. oh well lol)
> 
> The leather on this style was very nice, impressed me... and i have some great glove tanned Coach pieces so i am hard to please with the leathers...


Thank you HS! Glad to be twins!


HesitantShopper said:


> I think the penguin suits just about anything it's black with shw keeps it basic ..
> 
> Mine on a roots satchel in navy with GHW can't get more opposite than that lol
> 
> View attachment 3232015
> 
> 
> Love these fuzzies my younger daughter has the bear..


I didn't love the bear at first but now I want one! These fuzzies are growing on me. Thanks for your advice. I'm just a lil anal with the hardware but I will definitely not let that stop me from using it. ;D


carterazo said:


> I loving your Bennetts ladies.  I got both the stone and chalk in the previous sale and decided to keep the chalk. This style looks great in almost any color.
> Here's a pic of the stone next to my grey birch Phoebe for comparison.  It was too dark for me,  but it's a great neutral color.


Stone looks very pretty! Hope to see you carry it soon. Don't forget to post in the Bennett Satchel Clubhouse.


LauraTracy said:


> So cute!  I love the size and the friend.


Thank you LT.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thank you HS! Glad to be twins!
> 
> I didn't love the bear at first but now I want one! These fuzzies are growing on me. Thanks for your advice. I'm just a lil anal with the hardware but I will definitely not let that stop me from using it. ;D



Oh heck your not alone with that i am too.. but darn it all these shearling fobs are too cute to care lol. Besides i bet the bulk of people wouldn't notice anyways.. 

My daughter chose the bear because her purse is brown(the signature fabric swingpacks)


----------



## Pinkalicious

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My pre loved (but nwt) mini rhyder 24 gunmetal (silver)
> 
> So beautiful &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; and roomy



love love love it!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sarah03 said:


> It's beautiful!  Do you love it?



Omg yes! My favorite part is the turnlocks on the side, I love that I can unlock them and extend the zipper to open wider than it is in case I need to. And I can fit a little more stuff than my bennett satchel.


Ah! I want more colors of this bag, especially for spring !


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! poof looks super cute on it.





Pinkalicious said:


> love love love it!



Thanks ladies  I'm in love with it!


----------



## LauraTracy

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My pre loved (but nwt) mini rhyder 24 gunmetal (silver)
> 
> So beautiful &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; and roomy



This is stunning!


----------



## Caspin22

Just a new cute little something something....


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Just a new cute little something something....
> 
> View attachment 3233338




I love Buster!  Those wristlets are great- the leather is fantastic.


----------



## Sarah03

Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!
> View attachment 3233448


Family cousins. I got the studded chalk rhyder


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!
> View attachment 3233448



Pretty pretty girl!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Just a new cute little something something....
> 
> View attachment 3233338



Oh love it! 



Sarah03 said:


> Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!
> View attachment 3233448



very pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Family cousins. I got the studded chalk rhyder



The chalk Rhyder is soo pretty!



BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty pretty girl!



Thank you!



HesitantShopper said:


> Oh love it!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## Bayou Minou

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Studded Rhyder from FOS


Oh so jealous!  I've been wanting this and the denim croc.  Just not sure how comfortable I'll be carring  it.

Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bayou Minou said:


> Oh so jealous!  I've been wanting this and the denim croc.  Just not sure how comfortable I'll be carring  it.
> 
> Gorgeous!



I love love love rhyder. I have 4 in this size


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> Just a new cute little something something....
> 
> View attachment 3233338



That is adorable!



Sarah03 said:


> Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!
> View attachment 3233448



She is stunning, studs and all.


----------



## Sarah03

LauraTracy said:


> That is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is stunning, studs and all.




Thank you!


----------



## MsBaggins

Eggplant


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant



Such a pretty color!


----------



## MsBaggins

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color!



Thanks!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant




Absolutely love this color![emoji7]


----------



## LauraTracy

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant



Ooh!  My LSU colors!  Love that purple.  You are all ready for Mardi Gras.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant


 
Color twins and Congrats


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant



That is gorgeous! and love the SLG!


----------



## Jaidybug

Sarah03 said:


> Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!
> View attachment 3233448




Stunning!!!


MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant




Gorgeous! Love the accessories too!


----------



## MKB0925

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant




Wow...she is so stunning! Love!


----------



## Sarah03

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant




All 3 are beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

Jaidybug said:


> Stunning!!!




Thank you!


----------



## MsBaggins

MKB0925 said:


> Wow...she is so stunning! Love!











Sarah03 said:


> All 3 are beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## MsBaggins

Gorgeous! Love the accessories too![/QUOTE]









HesitantShopper said:


> That is gorgeous! and love the SLG!



Thank you!

The clutch and key pouch are smaller than usual but i looove them. The leather!


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Color twins and Congrats



Thanks, twin


----------



## LauraTracy

My new Page


----------



## HesitantShopper

LauraTracy said:


> My new Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234759



Sooo pretty! wait is stick using it or trying to leave with it?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!
> View attachment 3233448







MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant




Both are gorgeous!


----------



## LauraTracy

HesitantShopper said:


> Sooo pretty! wait is stick using it or trying to leave with it?



He jacks all my good stuff!  The next pic will be of his bail hearing.


----------



## Iamminda

LauraTracy said:


> My new Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234759



Lovely!  It does look like Stick is ready to lift it.


----------



## pbnjam

LauraTracy said:


> My new Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234759



So pretty! 



MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant



Love this color!



Sarah03 said:


> Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!
> View attachment 3233448



Very elegant!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> Just a new cute little something something....
> 
> View attachment 3233338




Very cute!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Canderson22 said:


> Just a new cute little something something....
> 
> View attachment 3233338



I saw this at Macy's last weekend and almost grabbed one. It is really cute. 



Sarah03 said:


> Studded Gramercy- she's so pretty!
> View attachment 3233448



So pretty! I am still (impatiently) waiting for mine from FOS. It is supposed to be delivered today but hasn't made it's way onto a truck yet. 



LauraTracy said:


> My new Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234759



That is really classy and elegant! I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LauraTracy said:


> My new Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234759



Love this cutie! Nice modeling, Stick.   What design is on the front hangtag?


Oh nevermind.. Now that I look at it again I'm thinking it's your reflection lol. I didn't know if they came out with some funky new hangtags.


----------



## LauraTracy

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this cutie! Nice modeling, Stick.   What design is on the front hangtag?
> 
> 
> Oh nevermind.. Now that I look at it again I'm thinking it's your reflection lol. I didn't know if they came out with some funky new hangtags.



I did that too!  It is the reflection of my phone that I didn't realize had been caught.  Thanks!


----------



## MDT

My new Crosby! I have finally found the perfect pink bag!


----------



## Iamminda

MDT said:


> My new Crosby! I have finally found the perfect pink bag!



Gorgeous pink.  Is that pink Ruby?


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> My new Crosby! I have finally found the perfect pink bag!




Beautiful!  I love Pink Ruby


----------



## MDT

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous pink.  Is that pink Ruby?



Yes it is! I just happened upon this one on clearance at Belk. I was out of the Coach loop when this color first came out, but I am so happy to have found it!


----------



## Marey

Hello all - I haven't been much into purses the past year, but the parents of one my students bought me that little yellow Rhyder as a Christmas gift and it got me on a bit of a binge, so i thought I'd share. Especially since I wandered into the local factory outlet (which before today i didn't even know existed) and snagged a few more items. The big white Candace I bought used from Couture USA and the SLG's  I bought online. I've also got another resale one coming (I can bargain-browse online for days so I find a lot of resale/vintage stuff).


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> My new Crosby! I have finally found the perfect pink bag!



Very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Marey said:


> Hello all - I haven't been much into purses the past year, but the parents of one my students bought me that little yellow Rhyder as a Christmas gift and it got me on a bit of a binge, so i thought I'd share. Especially since I wandered into the local factory outlet (which before today i didn't even know existed) and snagged a few more items. The big white Candace I bought used from Couture USA and the SLG's  I bought online. I've also got another resale one coming (I can bargain-browse online for days so I find a lot of resale/vintage stuff).



Great collection there!


----------



## MDT

Marey said:


> Hello all - I haven't been much into purses the past year, but the parents of one my students bought me that little yellow Rhyder as a Christmas gift and it got me on a bit of a binge, so i thought I'd share. Especially since I wandered into the local factory outlet (which before today i didn't even know existed) and snagged a few more items. The big white Candace I bought used from Couture USA and the SLG's  I bought online. I've also got another resale one coming (I can bargain-browse online for days so I find a lot of resale/vintage stuff).



Great collection! Love the diversity of color!


----------



## MDT

HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Marey

HesitantShopper said:


> Great collection there!



Thank you!



> Great collection! Love the diversity of color!



Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

Marey said:


> Hello all - I haven't been much into purses the past year, but the parents of one my students bought me that little yellow Rhyder as a Christmas gift and it got me on a bit of a binge, so i thought I'd share. Especially since I wandered into the local factory outlet (which before today i didn't even know existed) and snagged a few more items. The big white Candace I bought used from Couture USA and the SLG's  I bought online. I've also got another resale one coming (I can bargain-browse online for days so I find a lot of resale/vintage stuff).



Great picture! Such thoughtful parents. Love your Candace colorblock with the thick tassels. Be sure to show pics of your new goods coming.


----------



## CatePNW

MDT said:


> My new Crosby! I have finally found the perfect pink bag!



Love it, I've been tempted by this one a few times! I love my Crosby bags.


----------



## Marey

> Great picture! Such thoughtful parents. Love your Candace colorblock with the thick tassels. Be sure to show pics of your new goods coming.



Thanks! Will do


----------



## Caspin22

Marey said:


> Hello all - I haven't been much into purses the past year, but the parents of one my students bought me that little yellow Rhyder as a Christmas gift and it got me on a bit of a binge, so i thought I'd share. Especially since I wandered into the local factory outlet (which before today i didn't even know existed) and snagged a few more items. The big white Candace I bought used from Couture USA and the SLG's  I bought online. I've also got another resale one coming (I can bargain-browse online for days so I find a lot of resale/vintage stuff).



I LOVE the variety of pretty colors!!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

Marey said:


> Hello all - I haven't been much into purses the past year, but the parents of one my students bought me that little yellow Rhyder as a Christmas gift and it got me on a bit of a binge, so i thought I'd share. Especially since I wandered into the local factory outlet (which before today i didn't even know existed) and snagged a few more items. The big white Candace I bought used from Couture USA and the SLG's  I bought online. I've also got another resale one coming (I can bargain-browse online for days so I find a lot of resale/vintage stuff).



Wow!  Go big or stop shopping.  Nice selection of bags.  Congrats!



MDT said:


> My new Crosby! I have finally found the perfect pink bag!



Yes you have.  Gorgeous!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

LauraTracy said:


> My new Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234759


Lol, I have a miniature mannequin guy that looks identical to yours sitting beside my laptop! Great bag!


----------



## LauraTracy

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Lol, I have a miniature mannequin guy that looks identical to yours sitting beside my laptop! Great bag!



Thanks!  High five from my Stick to yours.


----------



## Dmurphy1

My Coach Celeste mini studded hobo came today !!!!  Just thrilled with this bag !!!! Looking everywhere for matching wallet, can't find even one of them.  Any suggestions girls ??


----------



## MKB0925

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Coach Celeste mini studded hobo came today !!!!  Just thrilled with this bag !!!! Looking everywhere for matching wallet, can't find even one of them.  Any suggestions girls ??




Would you post a pic of your new bag? Did you have your outlet do a search of other stores? I would prob try eBay .


----------



## Dmurphy1

Here she is !!! I tried outlets,ebay and amazon and found nothing !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Back of Celeste Mini studded hobo !!! Gotta find matching wallet somewhere !!


----------



## LauraTracy

Dmurphy1 said:


> Back of Celeste Mini studded hobo !!! Gotta find matching wallet somewhere !!




Woo hoo! Rock those studs! Nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Dmurphy1 said:


> Here she is !!! I tried outlets,ebay and amazon and found nothing !!!



SO pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

Dmurphy1 said:


> Here she is !!! I tried outlets,ebay and amazon and found nothing !!!




What a pretty bag! Ugh... That stinks you can't find the wallet!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Thank you so much !!  Paid $280  was tagged at $895 ??!!  Huh ?? !! :nuts


----------



## Dmurphy1

HesitantShopper said:


> SO pretty!


Thank you !! Waiting for feather charm in leather and gunmetal to come, that should finish her off !!


----------



## Sarah03

Dmurphy1 said:


> Here she is !!! I tried outlets,ebay and amazon and found nothing !!!




Very pretty!  I have the Mini Studs Edie like this.  There is a matching wallet that came in Oxblood and Black, and then there was also a Made For Factory wallet that was similar... I will try to find the style number for you. My local outlet had them in the Oxblood. 




ETA:
The Full Price version is style #52328
The Made for Factory is style #F53135

Both styles are available on eBay.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sarah03 said:


> Very pretty!  I have the Mini Studs Edie like this.  There is a matching wallet that came in Oxblood and Black, and then there was also a Made For Factory wallet that was similar... I will try to find the style number for you. My local outlet had them in the Oxblood.
> View attachment 3238545
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:
> The Full Price version is style #52328
> The Made for Factory is style #F53135
> 
> Both styles are available on eBay.


Thank you so much !!!


----------



## Nickeywonder

Hello fellow Coach-Aholics! I have a YouTube channel that I've shared my entire Coach collection. Please do take a look and subscribe! 

https://youtu.be/oYdpwJMQyb4


----------



## HesitantShopper

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thank you !! Waiting for feather charm in leather and gunmetal to come, that should finish her off !!



Oh that'll look great!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Dmurphy1 said:


> Here she is !!! I tried outlets,ebay and amazon and found nothing !!!



Ah, I just returned this a week ago to my local outlet.  I got caught up in the sale right before Thanksgiving and bought it but it really wasn't on my radar.  It's nice and I love how soft the leather is but really needed to scale down my collection.


----------



## localina13

My hologram goodies arrived today &#128512; I absolutely love this line!!


----------



## SEWDimples

localina13 said:


> My hologram goodies arrived today &#128512; I absolutely love this line!!



Gorgeous!!! Congrats!



Dmurphy1 said:


> Here she is !!! I tried outlets,ebay and amazon and found nothing !!!



Congrats! Lovely bag. Love the studs. I saw the clutch at an outlet this weekend. It is very large.


----------



## HesitantShopper

localina13 said:


> My hologram goodies arrived today &#128512; I absolutely love this line!!



pretty collection! love the fob too.


----------



## Iamminda

localina13 said:


> My hologram goodies arrived today &#128512; I absolutely love this line!!



Very pretty set!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

localina13 said:


> My hologram goodies arrived today [emoji3] I absolutely love this line!!




Woo hoo!  Congrats to you!  It's all beautiful & I love the mermaid!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

LauraTracy said:


> Thanks!  High five from my Stick to yours.


----------



## localina13

Thank you Sarah03, lamminda, Hesitantshopper & SEWdimples  Haven't figured out how to master multi quote from my phone yet.


----------



## new_to_lv

My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

new_to_lv said:


> My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.
> 
> View attachment 3240068
> 
> View attachment 3240069
> 
> View attachment 3240070



Stunning! !


----------



## HesitantShopper

new_to_lv said:


> My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.
> 
> View attachment 3240068
> 
> View attachment 3240069
> 
> View attachment 3240070



Very nice! congrats.


----------



## eleanors36

LauraTracy said:


> My new Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234759





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this cutie! Nice modeling, Stick.   What design is on the front hangtag?
> 
> 
> Oh nevermind.. Now that I look at it again I'm thinking it's your reflection lol. I didn't know if they came out with some funky new hangtags.



Stick really seems happy with that Page, and I thought the same thing.  Was just going to ask about the hangtag and then saw BBG's question!


----------



## eleanors36

new_to_lv said:


> My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.
> 
> View attachment 3240068
> 
> View attachment 3240069
> 
> View attachment 3240070



So pretty!  Love the details.


----------



## BeachBagGal

new_to_lv said:


> My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.
> 
> View attachment 3240068
> 
> View attachment 3240069
> 
> View attachment 3240070




What a beauty! Congrats! [emoji3]


----------



## LauraTracy

localina13 said:


> My hologram goodies arrived today &#128512; I absolutely love this line!!



These are all gorgeous!



new_to_lv said:


> My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.
> 
> View attachment 3240068
> 
> View attachment 3240069
> 
> View attachment 3240070



Congrats on your first!  Lovely!


----------



## gr8onteej

new_to_lv said:


> My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.
> 
> View attachment 3240068
> 
> View attachment 3240069
> 
> View attachment 3240070




Twins, I have the ace in racing green.  Congrats and enjoy your bag.  You picked a good one.


----------



## Trudysmom

new_to_lv said:


> My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.
> 
> View attachment 3240068
> 
> View attachment 3240069
> 
> View attachment 3240070


Your new Coach Ace bag is so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

localina13 said:


> My hologram goodies arrived today &#128512; I absolutely love this line!!


Lovely collection!


----------



## localina13

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely collection!



Thank you


----------



## localina13

LauraTracy said:


> These are all gorgeous!!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Goofydes

Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Goofydes said:


> Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?




Can't answer your question, but this bag is gorgeous!!! And love the colour.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?



Pretty color! I think sometimes they do end up there(department store exclusive colors) either way nice bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Goofydes said:


> Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?



That's pretty!


----------



## jessdiva

My husband surprised me with this Pop Up Messenger for my birthday. It's a super cute bag and holds more than you'd think. It even fits my iPhone 6s Plus easily. Love it for shopping, walks and errands when a big bag is too much.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jessdiva said:


> My husband surprised me with this Pop Up Messenger for my birthday. It's a super cute bag and holds more than you'd think. It even fits my iPhone 6s Plus easily. Love it for shopping, walks and errands when a big bag is too much.




That's a cutie! Nice job hubby! What color is it?


----------



## jessdiva

BeachBagGal said:


> That's a cutie! Nice job hubby! What color is it?



Coach calls it Silver/Cyclamen/Marshmallow


----------



## MKB0925

jessdiva said:


> My husband surprised me with this Pop Up Messenger for my birthday. It's a super cute bag and holds more than you'd think. It even fits my iPhone 6s Plus easily. Love it for shopping, walks and errands when a big bag is too much.




That is really pretty! Hubby did a good job....Happy Birthday!


----------



## MDT

jessdiva said:


> My husband surprised me with this Pop Up Messenger for my birthday. It's a super cute bag and holds more than you'd think. It even fits my iPhone 6s Plus easily. Love it for shopping, walks and errands when a big bag is too much.



Wonderful husband! I really like this color!


----------



## pbnjam

jessdiva said:


> My husband surprised me with this Pop Up Messenger for my birthday. It's a super cute bag and holds more than you'd think. It even fits my iPhone 6s Plus easily. Love it for shopping, walks and errands when a big bag is too much.




This color is gorgeous! Your husband has good taste.


----------



## Trudysmom

Goofydes said:


> Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?


That is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

jessdiva said:


> My husband surprised me with this Pop Up Messenger for my birthday. It's a super cute bag and holds more than you'd think. It even fits my iPhone 6s Plus easily. Love it for shopping, walks and errands when a big bag is too much.


That is so pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jessdiva said:


> Coach calls it Silver/Cyclamen/Marshmallow




Great, thanks!


----------



## Izzy48

Visited the Coach store with a friend with no intention of purchase. You all know how this goes sometimes! Found the Chelsea in chalk and really like it. Plus found the loafers on sale. Couldn't resist.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Izzy48 said:


> Visited the Coach store with a friend with no intention of purchase. You all know how this goes sometimes! Found the Chelsea in chalk and really like it. Plus found the loafers on sale. Couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 3242006
> View attachment 3242007
> View attachment 3242008


 
twins on the loafers - I have them in Oxblood


----------



## BeachBagGal

Izzy48 said:


> Visited the Coach store with a friend with no intention of purchase. You all know how this goes sometimes! Found the Chelsea in chalk and really like it. Plus found the loafers on sale. Couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 3242006
> View attachment 3242007
> View attachment 3242008




What a cutie! Love how it has studs on the tassel too. [emoji3]


----------



## avocado1

My new saddle bag. Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

avocado1 said:


> My new saddle bag. Love it!




Love it! Fog?


----------



## avocado1

Yes!


----------



## pbnjam

Izzy48 said:


> Visited the Coach store with a friend with no intention of purchase. You all know how this goes sometimes! Found the Chelsea in chalk and really like it. Plus found the loafers on sale. Couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 3242006
> View attachment 3242007
> View attachment 3242008




Gorgeous! Love the studs. 



avocado1 said:


> My new saddle bag. Love it!




Beautiful! Fog is a nice choice! Are u getting any matching accessories?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Izzy48 said:


> Visited the Coach store with a friend with no intention of purchase. You all know how this goes sometimes! Found the Chelsea in chalk and really like it. Plus found the loafers on sale. Couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 3242006
> View attachment 3242007
> View attachment 3242008



Very nice! i had a Chelsea in Plum, it has wonderful leather. Cute shoes too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

avocado1 said:


> My new saddle bag. Love it!



Lovely! so classically detailed. I wish i could carry one.


----------



## avocado1

No. I am not into accessories much. What you see in the picture is a  tassel keychain I got as a gift. It goes with the bag nicely. Thanks


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

avocado1 said:


> My new saddle bag. Love it!



Awe love it


----------



## keishapie1973

avocado1 said:


> My new saddle bag. Love it!



Very nice!!!


----------



## Izzy48

crazyforcoach09 said:


> twins on the loafers - I have them in Oxblood


  Do you like the oxblood and wear them often? The reason I ask is I looked online and they still have one pair of shoes in oxblood left in my size. For the price I called the SA I use and ordered them. I know that is two pair of shoes the same but  for color but the black ones are so comfortable it's worth the try.



BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie! Love how it has studs on the tassel too. [emoji3]



The studs were a plus for me as well...thank  you. 



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Love the studs.
> 
> So happy you like it and the studs and grommets just make the bag so far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Fog is a nice choice! Are u getting any matching accessories?





HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! i had a Chelsea in Plum, it has wonderful leather. Cute shoes too!



Yes, the leather is nice on this as well. Hope I enjoy using it and I think I will.


----------



## Izzy48

avocado1 said:


> My new saddle bag. Love it!



Really do like your bag.Hope you enjoy! It's pretty and made beautifully.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Izzy48 said:


> Do you like the oxblood and wear them often? The reason I ask is I looked online and they still have one pair of shoes in oxblood left in my size. For the price I called the SA I use and ordered them. I know that is two pair of shoes the same but  for color but the black ones are so comfortable it's worth the try.
> 
> 
> 
> The studs were a plus for me as well...thank  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the leather is nice on this as well. Hope I enjoy using it and I think I will.


I like them enough to have two or three pair&#128512;


----------



## Izzy48

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I like them enough to have two or three pair&#128512;



Good to hear! Hope I like the oxblood but I see no reason I wouldn't. The color looks great. Thanks so much for letting me know.


----------



## Dmurphy1

new_to_lv said:


> My first ever Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> I live in Sweden and Coach is not very common here which is nice [emoji2] I was planning to get a LV speedy b in DE for rainy days, but this bag is way better.
> 
> View attachment 3240068
> 
> View attachment 3240069
> 
> View attachment 3240070


Gorgeous Bag !!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

avocado1 said:


> My new saddle bag. Love it!




Loooove this bag! What color is it? I love the tassel too.


----------



## Alygold30

Goofydes said:


> Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?



Was at my local outlet today and asked some questions, they told me that items from 'regular' stores are transferred to their location for sale at a discount when the seasons change or whatever circumstance finds them in excess- great find!


----------



## Alygold30

I got my first coach today!  hooray!  I got the Kelsey Crossbody in classic jaquard, it is a size small and I am surprised at how large the small is, it is beautiful! 

Of course such a fabulous bag deserves fabulous matching shoes and I am super pleased with my Camellia flats in khaki/chestnut  can't wait for the rain to stop so I can wear these out!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Alygold30 said:


> I got my first coach today!  hooray!  I got the Kelsey Crossbody in classic jaquard, it is a size small and I am surprised at how large the small is, it is beautiful!
> 
> Of course such a fabulous bag deserves fabulous matching shoes and I am super pleased with my Camellia flats in khaki/chestnut  can't wait for the rain to stop so I can wear these out!!



How cute! yes, the Kelsey is a very roomy bag despite the appearance otherwise. Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

I posted this in the ban thread but thought I'd share here. Rhyder 24 in Wild Beast!


----------



## happibug

Sarah03 said:


> I posted this in the ban thread but thought I'd share here. Rhyder 24 in Wild Beast!
> View attachment 3245000


So cute, I love that bag and that print! Congrats!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sarah03 said:


> I posted this in the ban thread but thought I'd share here. Rhyder 24 in Wild Beast!
> View attachment 3245000


I love this bag !!! Beyond adorable !


----------



## LauraTracy

Alygold30 said:


> I got my first coach today!  hooray!  I got the Kelsey Crossbody in classic jaquard, it is a size small and I am surprised at how large the small is, it is beautiful!
> 
> Of course such a fabulous bag deserves fabulous matching shoes and I am super pleased with my Camellia flats in khaki/chestnut  can't wait for the rain to stop so I can wear these out!!



Congratulations!  I love my Kelsey.  They are great bags!



Sarah03 said:


> I posted this in the ban thread but thought I'd share here. Rhyder 24 in Wild Beast!
> View attachment 3245000



This is phenomenal!  Love it!  I love wild bags!


----------



## LauraTracy

Izzy48 said:


> Visited the Coach store with a friend with no intention of purchase. You all know how this goes sometimes! Found the Chelsea in chalk and really like it. Plus found the loafers on sale. Couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 3242006
> View attachment 3242007
> View attachment 3242008



Love the studs!  I just got a bag in chalk.  It's a beautiful color.  



avocado1 said:


> My new saddle bag. Love it!



Really starting to love the saddle bags. Love this color and the tassel.


----------



## LauraTracy

Goofydes said:


> Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?



I love this color.  Very nice!



jessdiva said:


> My husband surprised me with this Pop Up Messenger for my birthday. It's a super cute bag and holds more than you'd think. It even fits my iPhone 6s Plus easily. Love it for shopping, walks and errands when a big bag is too much.



Happy Birthday!  He did well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I posted this in the ban thread but thought I'd share here. Rhyder 24 in Wild Beast!
> View attachment 3245000



What a fun cutie!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Alygold30 said:


> I got my first coach today!  hooray!  I got the Kelsey Crossbody in classic jaquard, it is a size small and I am surprised at how large the small is, it is beautiful!
> 
> Of course such a fabulous bag deserves fabulous matching shoes and I am super pleased with my Camellia flats in khaki/chestnut  can't wait for the rain to stop so I can wear these out!!


Love them BOTH !!! Congrats !


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> What a fun cutie!







LauraTracy said:


> Congratulations!  I love my Kelsey.  They are great bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is phenomenal!  Love it!  I love wild bags!







Dmurphy1 said:


> I love this bag !!! Beyond adorable !







happibug said:


> So cute, I love that bag and that print! Congrats!




Thanks guys!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> I posted this in the ban thread but thought I'd share here. Rhyder 24 in Wild Beast!
> View attachment 3245000




So cute! I had a Rhyder 24 before and the size is great. If the neon wasn't peeling, I would have kept it. Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alygold30 said:


> I got my first coach today!  hooray!  I got the Kelsey Crossbody in classic jaquard, it is a size small and I am surprised at how large the small is, it is beautiful!
> 
> Of course such a fabulous bag deserves fabulous matching shoes and I am super pleased with my Camellia flats in khaki/chestnut  can't wait for the rain to stop so I can wear these out!!



   Gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy your beautiful new things.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> I posted this in the ban thread but thought I'd share here. Rhyder 24 in Wild Beast!
> View attachment 3245000



Love!!


----------



## Pursecareguru

Beautiful!!


----------



## Alygold30

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!!



Thank you!!



pbnjam said:


> So cute! I had a Rhyder 24 before and the size is great. If the neon wasn't peeling, I would have kept it. Congrats.




Thank you!  I'm sorry to hear the neon peeled off yours.


----------



## avocado1

Pinkalicious said:


> Loooove this bag! What color is it? I love the tassel too.


Thank you  The color is called fog.


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> I posted this in the ban thread but thought I'd share here. Rhyder 24 in Wild Beast!
> View attachment 3245000




I missed this...what a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sarah03

MKB0925 said:


> I missed this...what a gorgeous bag!




Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

I got her a couple months ago, but saved her as my Christmas gift to myself.  Did quite a bit of travel so only now I finally unwrapped her. It's love, love, love as much as the first time I saw her at the FP store.
Textured leather Borough in milk.


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> I got her a couple months ago, but saved her as my Christmas gift to myself.  Did quite a bit of travel so only now I finally unwrapped her. It's love, love, love as much as the first time I saw her at the FP store.
> Textured leather Borough in milk.




Very pretty!


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## LauraTracy

carterazo said:


> I got her a couple months ago, but saved her as my Christmas gift to myself.  Did quite a bit of travel so only now I finally unwrapped her. It's love, love, love as much as the first time I saw her at the FP store.
> Textured leather Borough in milk.



This is beautiful.  Congratulations.


----------



## Dmurphy1

carterazo said:


> I got her a couple months ago, but saved her as my Christmas gift to myself.  Did quite a bit of travel so only now I finally unwrapped her. It's love, love, love as much as the first time I saw her at the FP store.
> Textured leather Borough in milk.


Really a stunner !! Enjoy her !


----------



## carterazo

LauraTracy said:


> This is beautiful.  Congratulations.







Dmurphy1 said:


> Really a stunner !! Enjoy her !



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## carterazo

Also had this lovely Dufflette in denim from a while back.  I kept trying to find the Swagger in this color, but I blinked and missed on SAS.  Either way, I'm so glad to have this bag. I just had to have a bag in this color. I found others, but I did not like them as much as the Dufflette.  She's a great size and smooshy leather.  Love it!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I found a gem at my outlet today! Ms. Pave Crosby Carryall:


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I found a gem at my outlet today! Ms. Pave Crosby Carryall:



Stunning bag!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MsBaggins

carterazo said:


> Also had this lovely Dufflette in denim from a while back.  I kept trying to find the Swagger in this color, but I blinked and missed on SAS.  Either way, I'm so glad to have this bag. I just had to have a bag in this color. I found others, but I did not like them as much as the Dufflette.  She's a great size and smooshy leather.  Love it!



Love this. Thats a great color!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Stunning bag!   Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! 





MsBaggins said:


> Love this. Thats a great color!



Thanks! I love it.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> Stunning bag!   Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## CatePNW

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I found a gem at my outlet today! Ms. Pave Crosby Carryall:



Jealous!  I love the bling on this one.  Does this Crosby have the d-rings for the strap to attach to so the handles lay flat?  I notice they added that feature, but my 2 are the original style without the d-rings.  I also like the new magnet closure they are using on the newer Crosbys.


----------



## pbnjam

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I found a gem at my outlet today! Ms. Pave Crosby Carryall:



Love the pave! Didn't even know this style existed. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

carterazo said:


> Also had this lovely Dufflette in denim from a while back.  I kept trying to find the Swagger in this color, but I blinked and missed on SAS.  Either way, I'm so glad to have this bag. I just had to have a bag in this color. I found others, but I did not like them as much as the Dufflette.  She's a great size and smooshy leather.  Love it!



Very pretty color and such an easy to carry bag! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Also had this lovely Dufflette in denim from a while back.  I kept trying to find the Swagger in this color, but I blinked and missed on SAS.  Either way, I'm so glad to have this bag. I just had to have a bag in this color. I found others, but I did not like them as much as the Dufflette.  She's a great size and smooshy leather.  Love it!



Lovely, the color is fantastic. 



ChevaliereNoir said:


> I found a gem at my outlet today! Ms. Pave Crosby Carryall:



SO nice!


----------



## carterazo

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty color and such an easy to carry bag! Congrats!



Thank you.  Yes, it was the easy to carry part that helped win me over for her. (And to stop looking for the Swagger.   ) 







HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely, the color is fantastic.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> SO nice!


----------



## LauraTracy

carterazo said:


> Also had this lovely Dufflette in denim from a while back.  I kept trying to find the Swagger in this color, but I blinked and missed on SAS.  Either way, I'm so glad to have this bag. I just had to have a bag in this color. I found others, but I did not like them as much as the Dufflette.  She's a great size and smooshy leather.  Love it!



Beautiful color!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> I found a gem at my outlet today! Ms. Pave Crosby Carryall:



You're officially out of the ban thread!    That is gorgeous!  I need a smooth black bag like that.   Very pretty.


----------



## carterazo

LauraTracy said:


> Beautiful color!
> .



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Also had this lovely Dufflette in denim from a while back.  I kept trying to find the Swagger in this color, but I blinked and missed on SAS.  Either way, I'm so glad to have this bag. I just had to have a bag in this color. I found others, but I did not like them as much as the Dufflette.  She's a great size and smooshy leather.  Love it!


 
LOVE IT - Just got one in Saddle!!!!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE IT - Just got one in Saddle!!!!



Thanks! I saw yours - nice classic color.  I was surprised you went for this size considering you like bigger bags. She can fit a lot though. 
This bag should last us a long time.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Thanks! I saw yours - nice classic color.  I was surprised you went for this size considering you like bigger bags. She can fit a lot though.
> This bag should last us a long time.


 
This will now be my weekend/travel bag - it is a great crossbody!!!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This will now be my weekend/travel bag - it is a great crossbody!!!



Agreed!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

LauraTracy said:


> Beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> You're officially out of the ban thread!    That is gorgeous!  I need a smooth black bag like that.   Very pretty.



Nooo! There are others there way worse than me! Can I cut a deal? I'll turn Stick's evidence if I have to!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

CatePNW said:


> Jealous!  I love the bling on this one.  Does this Crosby have the d-rings for the strap to attach to so the handles lay flat?  I notice they added that feature, but my 2 are the original style without the d-rings.  I also like the new magnet closure they are using on the newer Crosbys.



Thanks! Yes, this has the d-rings for the strap on the end of the handle's o-rings. I like this feature, and the magnet.



pbnjam said:


> Love the pave! Didn't even know this style existed. Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! It was new to me, too, but someone on the Crosby thread said they saw it during the SAS. I missed it somehow, but I'm glad I noticed this one stuck up on the highest shelf yesterday.



HesitantShopper said:


> SO nice!



Thank you!


----------



## CatePNW

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thanks! Yes, this has the d-rings for the strap on the end of the handle's o-rings. I like this feature, and the magnet.


Good to know, now I'm super jealous.....LOL!


----------



## LauraTracy

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Nooo! There are others there way worse than me! Can I cut a deal? I'll turn Stick's evidence if I have to!



:lolots:  If you have a stick man in your bed tonight looking to silence you, you were warned...:ninja:.


----------



## Harper2719

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE IT - Just got one in Saddle!!!!




Hi CfC -  where did you find the saddle?  That is my favorite color in this bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> Hi CfC -  where did you find the saddle?  That is my favorite color in this bag.


Hey. Got it from outlet


----------



## Harper2719

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey. Got it from outlet




Thanks!  Do you have the style #?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> Thanks!  Do you have the style #?


F35775. LISad


----------



## Harper2719

crazyforcoach09 said:


> F35775. LISad




Thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> Thank you!!



Anytime


----------



## Caspin22

Picked up a few goodies at the outlet on my way home from work today.


----------



## myluvofbags

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up a few goodies at the outlet on my way home from work today.
> 
> View attachment 3248673



Omg these are so cute! Are they from the outlet only? I would like a slg piece in this.


----------



## Caspin22

myluvofbags said:


> Omg these are so cute! Are they from the outlet only? I would like a slg piece in this.




Yes, they are outlet only. New this week, and limited - they say that once they're gone, they're gone for good.


----------



## myluvofbags

Canderson22 said:


> Yes, they are outlet only. New this week, and limited - they say that once they're gone, they're gone for good.



Ok, thanks, I will take a peek at my local outlet.


----------



## alansgail

Goofydes said:


> Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?


Perhaps it was a return so they would naturally take it and put it out on the floor. That's what makes the outlets so much fun, you never know what you'll discover!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up a few goodies at the outlet on my way home from work today.
> 
> View attachment 3248673



Cute!


----------



## MKB0925

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I found a gem at my outlet today! Ms. Pave Crosby Carryall:




Just gorgeous!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up a few goodies at the outlet on my way home from work today.
> 
> View attachment 3248673



So cute.  I could kiss them too.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Harper2719 said:


> Thank you!!



It's on sale at Lord & Taylor online for a decent price if you can't find it at an Outlet.


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up a few goodies at the outlet on my way home from work today.
> 
> View attachment 3248673




Cuties! Enjoy! [emoji3]


----------



## Harper2719

Great buys at the outlet today!!  Used my tiered coupon for the extra 25% off.  Super excited!


----------



## pbnjam

Harper2719 said:


> Great buys at the outlet today!!  Used my tiered coupon for the extra 25% off.  Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3249272




Great haul and finds. Esp the dufflette.


----------



## Harper2719

pbnjam said:


> Great haul and finds. Esp the dufflette.




Thanks!  Thanks to a tip from another TPF'r I got the dufflette.  A steal for $110 with 25% off.  Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> Great buys at the outlet today!!  Used my tiered coupon for the extra 25% off.  Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3249272


Yipppie You found it


----------



## Harper2719

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppie You found it




I did!  Thanks again!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> I did!  Thanks again!!


Anytime!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Harper2719 said:


> Great buys at the outlet today!!  Used my tiered coupon for the extra 25% off.  Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3249272



Great haul!


----------



## Harper2719

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul!




Thank you!! I got some really good deals.


----------



## janiesea3

Harper2719 said:


> Great buys at the outlet today!!  Used my tiered coupon for the extra 25% off.  Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3249272



Gorgeous stuff!!! Is that a regular or mini dufflette?

TIA!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> Thanks!  Thanks to a tip from another TPF'r I got the dufflette.  A steal for $110 with 25% off.  Love it!


Twins on dufflette&#129303;


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Goofydes said:


> Got this Central Satchel in Surplus from my outlet today. It is strange because I thought the Surplus color was only available in the large whiplash style. Even stranger that there is an "M" at the end of the style number. I heard that maybe indicates that it is a Macy's exclusive, but if that is the case how on earth did it end up at a Coach outlet?


Love it!


----------



## MKB0925

Harper2719 said:


> Great buys at the outlet today!!  Used my tiered coupon for the extra 25% off.  Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 3249272




Love everything! Great haul!


----------



## Hobbsy

My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.



Sorry to hear about your family's tough time -- best wishes!  What a sweet BF to surprise you with such a beautiful bag with the perfect fob.  How did he even know of this bag?  Anyways congrats and enjoy!


----------



## happibug

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.




That is wonderful! So thoughtful and a perfect combination! Sending you very best wishes for your family.


----------



## Harper2719

janiesea3 said:


> Gorgeous stuff!!! Is that a regular or mini dufflette?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!




Thank you!  It's the regular size.


----------



## Harper2719

MKB0925 said:


> Love everything! Great haul!




Thank you!!


----------



## Harper2719

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.




Your boyfriend is definitely a keeper.  That was so thoughtful of him.  Hope everything is ok soon with your family.  This was definitely a good way to take your mind of things for a little while.  Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Sorry to hear about your family's tough time -- best wishes!  What a sweet BF to surprise you with such a beautiful bag with the perfect fob.  How did he even know of this bag?  Anyways congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! We are a close family so there's a lot of support. He knows because I love bags and I'm always looking at them. &#128520;


----------



## pbnjam

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.




This looks beautiful! Sorry to hear that you're going through a difficult time. Your BF did a great job!


----------



## Hobbsy

happibug said:


> That is wonderful! So thoughtful and a perfect combination! Sending you very best wishes for your family.



Thank you for both!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harper2719 said:


> Your boyfriend is definitely a keeper.  That was so thoughtful of him.  Hope everything is ok soon with your family.  This was definitely a good way to take your mind of things for a little while.  Beautiful bag!!



Thank you! He's a good guy and a better listener than I thought!!


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> This looks beautiful! Sorry to hear that you're going through a difficult time. Your BF did a great job!



Thank you so much!


----------



## yellowbernie

Got the Blake, it's like the phoebe but more structured.. Really like it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> Got the Blake, it's like the phoebe but more structured.. Really like it


Congrats


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up a few goodies at the outlet on my way home from work today.
> 
> View attachment 3248673




They'll have a great forever home with you!


----------



## pursecharm

Hobbsy- most beautiful Ace thus far. 

Yellow- enjoy Blake!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.



Lovely! that's to bad about your family, hope things improve.


----------



## Hobbsy

pursecharm said:


> Hobbsy- most beautiful Ace thus far.
> 
> Yellow- enjoy Blake!



Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! that's to bad about your family, hope things improve.



Thanks so much!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

So I almost got this during the last PCE but didn't.  Then when the semi annual sale came around it sold out before I could get it.  Was looking on Nordstrom's site the other day and found it for 40% off!  Box was on my porch when I got home from work today and I immediately moved in (I NEVER do that!). It's the oil slick rhyder messenger


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> So I almost got this during the last PCE but didn't.  Then when the semi annual sale came around it sold out before I could get it.  Was looking on Nordstrom's site the other day and found it for 40% off!  Box was on my porch when I got home from work today and I immediately moved in (I NEVER do that!). It's the oil slick rhyder messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249708



LOVE it! I was debating on getting this a few times after seeing it on sale. Each time I hesitate it's gone before I can bit the bullet and get it. Have anymore teaser pix you can post?


----------



## frivofrugalista

leopardgirl0123 said:


> So I almost got this during the last PCE but didn't.  Then when the semi annual sale came around it sold out before I could get it.  Was looking on Nordstrom's site the other day and found it for 40% off!  Box was on my porch when I got home from work today and I immediately moved in (I NEVER do that!). It's the oil slick rhyder messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249708




Congrats! I adore the messenger and the pebble is tdf!!!


----------



## Iamminda

leopardgirl0123 said:


> So I almost got this during the last PCE but didn't.  Then when the semi annual sale came around it sold out before I could get it.  Was looking on Nordstrom's site the other day and found it for 40% off!  Box was on my porch when I got home from work today and I immediately moved in (I NEVER do that!). It's the oil slick rhyder messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249708



I like this bag.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.




So sorry about your family issues...hope it is better soon. I just saw an Ace last week...they are absolutely gorgeous and the Fog with that color stitching is beautiful! Your boyfriend did a great job!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> Got the Blake, it's like the phoebe but more structured.. Really like it



Great color! love black bags. Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

MKB0925 said:


> So sorry about your family issues...hope it is better soon. I just saw an Ace last week...they are absolutely gorgeous and the Fog with that color stitching is beautiful! Your boyfriend did a great job!



Thank you!  I had wanted an ace but none of the colors were calling to me, when I said that I bet fog was beautiful my bf was listening! !


----------



## pbnjam

yellowbernie said:


> Got the Blake, it's like the phoebe but more structured.. Really like it



The leather looks nice! Beautiful shape and hw.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats! I adore the messenger and the pebble is tdf!!!





Iamminda said:


> I like this bag.  Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## pursecharm

leopardgirl0123 said:


> So I almost got this during the last PCE but didn't.  Then when the semi annual sale came around it sold out before I could get it.  Was looking on Nordstrom's site the other day and found it for 40% off!  Box was on my porch when I got home from work today and I immediately moved in (I NEVER do that!). It's the oil slick rhyder messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249708




Glad you found her. I love this size of bag.


----------



## Stephanie***

Coach bags are so beautiful!!! I don't care about the outlets lol


----------



## karina_g

Coach kelsey in navy


----------



## Harper2719

karina_g said:


> Coach kelsey in navy




Kelsey is such a great bag!!


----------



## pursecharm

karina_g said:


> Coach kelsey in navy




I approve! Mine is black with silver hw.


----------



## karina_g

Harper2719 said:


> Kelsey is such a great bag!!











pursecharm said:


> I approve! Mine is black with silver hw.



Thank you its a great bag


----------



## Pinkalicious

Loving all the new bags ladies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] keep em coming


----------



## letstalkbags

Cute recent finds


----------



## karina_g

letstalkbags said:


> Cute recent finds



Love the metallic purple bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

letstalkbags said:


> Cute recent finds



Nice finds!


----------



## gr8onteej

letstalkbags said:


> Cute recent finds




Nice finds!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

letstalkbags said:


> Cute recent finds


 
Nice finds


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.



Great BF!  Take care, Hobbsy.  That's tough.  Peace to all.


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Great BF!  Take care, Hobbsy.  That's tough.  Peace to all.



Thank you Eleanor!


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Nice finds





HesitantShopper said:


> Nice finds!





gr8onteej said:


> Nice finds!


THANKS everyone !


----------



## lurkernomore

letstalkbags said:


> Cute recent finds



Now that is a reveal! Enjoy everything!


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.



So glad your gifts are doing what they are supposed to do - make you happy. and give the BF a "thank you hug" from TPF!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> So glad your gifts are doing what they are supposed to do - make you happy. and give the BF a "thank you hug" from TPF!



Thanks! I will do that! &#128522;


----------



## LauraTracy

karina_g said:


> Coach kelsey in navy



Love Kelsey!



letstalkbags said:


> Cute recent finds



Very cute.  Smooch from me too.  :kiss:


----------



## LauraTracy

Hobbsy said:


> My family is going through a few different rough patches with different members and illnesses. Came home today to a surprise from boyfriend. Made me cry. Fog Ace and Stegosaurus.



Gorgeous!  He's a keeper and so is the bag. Well wishes to all! 



yellowbernie said:


> Got the Blake, it's like the phoebe but more structured.. Really like it



Congratulations!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> So I almost got this during the last PCE but didn't.  Then when the semi annual sale came around it sold out before I could get it.  Was looking on Nordstrom's site the other day and found it for 40% off!  Box was on my porch when I got home from work today and I immediately moved in (I NEVER do that!). It's the oil slick rhyder messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249708



Love this style!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> Picked up a few goodies at the outlet on my way home from work today.
> 
> View attachment 3248673



Now that's how you end a day!


----------



## MKB0925

letstalkbags said:


> Cute recent finds




Love everything!


----------



## Hobbsy

LauraTracy said:


> Gorgeous!  He's a keeper and so is the bag. Well wishes to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this style!



Thank you! He's a keeper, sadly the bag is not. It's gorgeous, but the opening is not functional for me. &#128546; Dear bf did get something else and I should get it today!


----------



## LauraTracy

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! He's a keeper, sadly the bag is not. It's gorgeous, but the opening is not functional for me. &#128546; Dear bf did get something else and I should get it today!



Oh no!  That bag was so cute.  But if it doesn't work, it doesn't work.  Hope the new baby fits just right.


----------



## tanpeaches

Just got them yesterday.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! He's a keeper, sadly the bag is not. It's gorgeous, but the opening is not functional for me. &#128546; Dear bf did get something else and I should get it today!



That's to bad! what did you get instead.


----------



## Sarah03

Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.




This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!


Interior


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423




Wow gorgeous! [emoji7] This color is TDF. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Wow gorgeous! [emoji7] This color is TDF. Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423


Beautiful bag, I'm sure you'll enjoy it !!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423


Very nice


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423



very nice, a good choice.. black will always be available whereas specialty colors are more uncommon.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423



Congrats! Beautiful bag! I wish I could make it work for me, but that's ok. I love the cornflower color. Got a few goodies in that color when I returned fog Ace today, such a pretty color. Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423



Very pretty.  I especially like the leather lining of the cornflower Ace.  The black one doesn't have the leather lining, right?   Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423



You got it! It's sooo pretty!  The interior is yummy. Definitely a keeper in this color.  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423




Beautiful bag! I just saw an Ace in person a couple of weeks ago...just gorgeous leather!


----------



## Sarah03

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag! I just saw an Ace in person a couple of weeks ago...just gorgeous leather!



Thank you! I love it. 



carterazo said:


> You got it! It's sooo pretty!  The interior is yummy. Definitely a keeper in this color.  Enjoy!



I did & I love it! Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Very pretty.  I especially like the leather lining of the cornflower Ace.  The black one doesn't have the leather lining, right?   Enjoy!



Thank you! The black one doesn't have leather lining. It seems so basic compared to the blue. 



Hobbsy said:


> Congrats! Beautiful bag! I wish I could make it work for me, but that's ok. I love the cornflower color. Got a few goodies in that color when I returned fog Ace today, such a pretty color. Enjoy!



Thanks!
Aww. Well I hope you can find something that is fantastic for you!  What did you get?



HesitantShopper said:


> very nice, a good choice.. black will always be available whereas specialty colors are more uncommon.



So true. Even my DH picked the blue. Thank you!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice



Thank you!



Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag, I'm sure you'll enjoy it !!!




I definitely will. Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did & I love it! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The black one doesn't have leather lining. It seems so basic compared to the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Aww. Well I hope you can find something that is fantastic for you!  What did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Even my DH picked the blue. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely will. Thank you!



I got the small Tatem tote in chalk.  I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423



This is just gorgeous. I love the contrasting lining/interior. Is the yellow the new flax color? I've been dying to see that one in  person.


----------



## EGBDF

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423



Gorgeous!


----------



## letstalkbags

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423


Love how nice the stitching details show up on the cornflower ! SO PRETTY ! Congrats !


----------



## letstalkbags

lurkernomore said:


> Now that is a reveal! Enjoy everything!






			
				Very cute.  Smooch from me too.  :kiss:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> MKB0925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS *everyone !**
Click to expand...


----------



## letstalkbags

tanpeaches said:


> View attachment 3256200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256203
> 
> 
> Just got them yesterday.


This color is sooo pretty , congrats !


----------



## BeachBagGal

tanpeaches said:


> View attachment 3256200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256203
> 
> 
> Just got them yesterday.




Well isn't that quite the cute set! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423




Pretty girl and the hardware looks great on her! [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty girl and the hardware looks great on her! [emoji3]



Thank you!



letstalkbags said:


> Love how nice the stitching details show up on the cornflower ! SO PRETTY ! Congrats !



Thank you! 



EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!



MDT said:


> This is just gorgeous. I love the contrasting lining/interior. Is the yellow the new flax color? I've been dying to see that one in  person.



Thank you!  I believe it is flax. It's so much prettier outside of the store. I'm going to post pics of it in natural light. 



Hobbsy said:


> I got the small Tatem tote in chalk.  I'll post pictures tomorrow.




Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sarah03

Some better pics of the Cornflower Ace in natural light. My townhouse has terrible lighting at night


----------



## jenn805

Sarah03 said:


> Some better pics of the Cornflower Ace in natural light. My townhouse has terrible lighting at night
> View attachment 3257057
> View attachment 3257058
> View attachment 3257059
> View attachment 3257060


Love the color &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## quinna

Just got this cute Madison foldover clutch from a fellow tpfer. I never noticed these when they first came out, but I'm loving the size/style.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Just got this cute Madison foldover clutch from a fellow tpfer. I never noticed these when they first came out, but I'm loving the size/style.




Really pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

The beautiful gift, fog Ace, went back and in its place the small Tatem tote came home. My dbf also got the cornflower scarf,  medium Nomad wallet and key case. He had my help&#128522;


----------



## WishingonaCoach

My very first post on this thread, none of my previous purchases have come close to be this special. I can not contain myself with excitement 

Just authenticated, my new Madison Pinnacle Embossed Ostrich Andie satchel. 
Bought from someone that got it discounted for showing some minor imperfections after being handled at the store, there are some very faint scratches to hardware, a couple smudges on the corners (I already cleaned those), and a tiny yellow spot on the front, that I know I can fix as well. 
I couldn't believe that they sold it to me for $60.00.


----------



## quinna

BeachBagGal said:


> Really pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## quinna

Sarah03 said:


> Some better pics of the Cornflower Ace in natural light. My townhouse has terrible lighting at night
> View attachment 3257057
> View attachment 3257058
> View attachment 3257059
> View attachment 3257060



Such a gorgeous color! Love the edge details too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> The beautiful gift, fog Ace, went back and in its place the small Tatem tote came home. My dbf also got the cornflower scarf,  medium Nomad wallet and key case. He had my help&#128522;



Love! Looks so soft!


----------



## MsBaggins

Hobbsy said:


> The beautiful gift, fog Ace, went back and in its place the small Tatem tote came home. My dbf also got the cornflower scarf,  medium Nomad wallet and key case. He had my help&#128522;



Great bag! Looove that cornflower wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

WishingonaCoach said:


> My very first post on this thread, none of my previous purchases have come close to be this special. I can not contain myself with excitement
> 
> Just authenticated, my new Madison Pinnacle Embossed Ostrich Andie satchel.
> Bought from someone that got it discounted for showing some minor imperfections after being handled on the store, there are some very faint scratches to hardware, a couple smudges on the corners (I already cleaned those), and a tiny yellow spot on the front, that I know I can fix as well.
> I couldn't believe that they sold it to me for $60.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i376.photobucket.com/albums/oo206/wishingonacoach/IMG_8269_zps5p1xdv0z.jpg[/
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i376.photobucket.com/albums/oo206/wishingonacoach/IMG_8268_zpssfvyel4d.jpg



Ooo what a beauty and a steal!


----------



## Sarah03

quinna said:


> Such a gorgeous color! Love the edge details too!



Thank you!



WishingonaCoach said:


> My very first post on this thread, none of my previous purchases have come close to be this special. I can not contain myself with excitement
> 
> Just authenticated, my new Madison Pinnacle Embossed Ostrich Andie satchel.
> Bought from someone that got it discounted for showing some minor imperfections after being handled on the store, there are some very faint scratches to hardware, a couple smudges on the corners (I already cleaned those), and a tiny yellow spot on the front, that I know I can fix as well.
> I couldn't believe that they sold it to me for $60.00.



$60!!?? What a steal for a gorgeous bag. Congrats!



Hobbsy said:


> The beautiful gift, fog Ace, went back and in its place the small Tatem tote came home. My dbf also got the cornflower scarf,  medium Nomad wallet and key case. He had my help[emoji4]



Love it!  How gorgeous. The wallets are so nice, too!



quinna said:


> Just got this cute Madison foldover clutch from a fellow tpfer. I never noticed these when they first came out, but I'm loving the size/style.



This is so pretty. 



jenn805 said:


> Love the color &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;




Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Love! Looks so soft!



It is, thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> Great bag! Looove that cornflower wallet



Thanks, I think I'm going to love this wallet!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> $60!!?? What a steal for a gorgeous bag. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!  How gorgeous. The wallets are so nice, too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you!!


----------



## MsBaggins

quinna said:


> Just got this cute Madison foldover clutch from a fellow tpfer. I never noticed these when they first came out, but I'm loving the size/style.



Niiice!!!!!!


----------



## tanpeaches

letstalkbags said:


> This color is sooo pretty , congrats !



Thank you. It's so much prettier in person. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Well isn't that quite the cute set! [emoji3]



Thank you.


----------



## GA Peach

I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the deletes section.  I swapped Snoopy (plus a merchandise credit) for Swag!


----------



## GA Peach

I found this luggage tag, that's still on Coach.com, in the 70% off section.   They also had some FP and MFF wallets, cosmetic cases, and iPad cases 70% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the delete section.  I swapped Snoopy for Swag!


Swagger is on FIRE. Twins. Congrats


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger is on FIRE. Twins. Congrats


Thanks!  I wanted to load her up for a trip to the nail salon..........then I thought "if I get nail polish on this bag I will FLIP out".  So using my better judgement, she stayed at home today!


----------



## Iamminda

GA Peach said:


> I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the deletes section.  I swapped Snoopy (plus a merchandise credit) for Swag!



Congrats!  I love this swagger -- I have it in the 27 size.  I don't usually like tan or neutral color bags but this one is just so elegant looking with the gold hardware and all.  Enjoy!


----------



## GA Peach

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I love this swagger -- I have it in the 27 size.  I don't usually like tan or neutral color bags but this one is just so elegant looking with the gold hardware and all.  Enjoy!


Thanks and I agree.  What sold me was the color and black trim make it easy to carry year-round.  I think it also looks great if you're dressy or casual.


----------



## HesitantShopper

GA Peach said:


> I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the deletes section.  I swapped Snoopy (plus a merchandise credit) for Swag!



Very nice! they've had a lot of the 37's lately, they had 3 of various colors/designs at the one i go too.


----------



## CoachMaven

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423



I just saw this today in person and I am so torn! I really love this! But I also am dying to see the Rogue and there are a couple of other styles I am hoping to see first before I make my decision. I hate waiting, release them all at once, Coach!


----------



## keishapie1973

GA Peach said:


> I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the deletes section.  I swapped Snoopy (plus a merchandise credit) for Swag!



I love this. I would have snatched it up too.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

GA Peach said:


> I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the deletes section.  I swapped Snoopy (plus a merchandise credit) for Swag!




What a beauty!


----------



## letstalkbags

quinna said:


> Just got this cute Madison foldover clutch from a fellow tpfer. I never noticed these when they first came out, but I'm loving the size/style.



Congrats ! Twins on this one ! I  found mine at outlet about 8 months ago, but before that never even seen the clutch.  The strap on back makes it so easy to carry.


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> Just got this cute Madison foldover clutch from a fellow tpfer. I never noticed these when they first came out, but I'm loving the size/style.




This is pretty! Love the color and texture. Congrats!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Just got this cute Madison foldover clutch from a fellow tpfer. I never noticed these when they first came out, but I'm loving the size/style.



Love this!! I never knew these existed! Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## quinna

pbnjam said:


> This is pretty! Love the color and texture. Congrats!





iNeedCoffee said:


> Love this!! I never knew these existed! Congrats on a great deal!





letstalkbags said:


> Congrats ! Twins on this one ! I  found mine at outlet about 8 months ago, but before that never even seen the clutch.  The strap on back makes it so easy to carry.


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

tanpeaches said:


> View attachment 3256200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256203
> 
> 
> Just got them yesterday.


Cute! Love the plumy color.


----------



## Panache

Hi Ladies!! Hope all is well. I am absolutely delighted to share my new Coach! I picked up the Colorblock Exotic Swagger as a birthday treat. I got an amazing deal at Dillard's and couldn't be happier.I could barely sleep I couldn't wait to carry her the next day lol!! Love, love, love it! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sarah03

Panache said:


> Hi Ladies!! Hope all is well. I am absolutely delighted to share my new Coach! I picked up the Colorblock Exotic Swagger as a birthday treat. I got an amazing deal at Dillard's and couldn't be happier.I could barely sleep I couldn't wait to carry her the next day lol!! Love, love, love it! Thanks for letting me share.




This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Panache said:


> Hi Ladies!! Hope all is well. I am absolutely delighted to share my new Coach! I picked up the Colorblock Exotic Swagger as a birthday treat. I got an amazing deal at Dillard's and couldn't be happier.I could barely sleep I couldn't wait to carry her the next day lol!! Love, love, love it! Thanks for letting me share.




Wow so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

Panache said:


> Hi Ladies!! Hope all is well. I am absolutely delighted to share my new Coach! I picked up the Colorblock Exotic Swagger as a birthday treat. I got an amazing deal at Dillard's and couldn't be happier.I could barely sleep I couldn't wait to carry her the next day lol!! Love, love, love it! Thanks for letting me share.





Sarah03 said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats!



Congrats! I love the color combo.

Enjoy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> Some better pics of the Cornflower Ace in natural light. My townhouse has terrible lighting at night
> View attachment 3257057
> View attachment 3257058
> View attachment 3257059
> View attachment 3257060



LOVE the color!



Hobbsy said:


> The beautiful gift, fog Ace, went back and in its place the small Tatem tote came home. My dbf also got the cornflower scarf,  medium Nomad wallet and key case. He had my help&#55357;&#56842;



Yay! Glad you like it...I know you were asking about it.



WishingonaCoach said:


> My very first post on this thread, none of my previous purchases have come close to be this special. I can not contain myself with excitement
> 
> Just authenticated, my new Madison Pinnacle Embossed Ostrich Andie satchel.
> Bought from someone that got it discounted for showing some minor imperfections after being handled at the store, there are some very faint scratches to hardware, a couple smudges on the corners (I already cleaned those), and a tiny yellow spot on the front, that I know I can fix as well.
> I couldn't believe that they sold it to me for $60.00.



Awesome steal...it's very pretty and classy!



GA Peach said:


> I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the deletes section.  I swapped Snoopy (plus a merchandise credit) for Swag!



I got the "regular" size one...it's gorg!



Panache said:


> Hi Ladies!! Hope all is well. I am absolutely delighted to share my new Coach! I picked up the Colorblock Exotic Swagger as a birthday treat. I got an amazing deal at Dillard's and couldn't be happier.I could barely sleep I couldn't wait to carry her the next day lol!! Love, love, love it! Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## Hobbsy

ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Glad you like it...I know you were asking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome steal...it's very pretty and classy!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the "regular" size one...it's gorg!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!



Yes, I love it! BF got it for $185 @ Bloomingdale's! ! Thanks~


----------



## Goofydes

I went to my outlet and there were 2 items that I had been eyeballing on the FP website since they came out and knew in my soul that they would eventually end up at the outlet! The pebbled duffle in Denim and the slim turnlock wallet in Cyclamen. Got both with the 50%, then 20% discount.


----------



## EGBDF

Goofydes said:


> I went to my outlet and there were 2 items that I had been eyeballing on the FP website since they came out and knew in my soul that they would eventually end up at the outlet! The pebbled duffle in Denim and the slim turnlock wallet in Cyclamen. Got both with the 50%, then 20% discount.



Nice colors!


----------



## Panache

Thanks so much!  I love it!


----------



## Panache

Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Goofydes said:


> I went to my outlet and there were 2 items that I had been eyeballing on the FP website since they came out and knew in my soul that they would eventually end up at the outlet! The pebbled duffle in Denim and the slim turnlock wallet in Cyclamen. Got both with the 50%, then 20% discount.




Very nice! Gotta love the deals!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> I went to my outlet and there were 2 items that I had been eyeballing on the FP website since they came out and knew in my soul that they would eventually end up at the outlet! The pebbled duffle in Denim and the slim turnlock wallet in Cyclamen. Got both with the 50%, then 20% discount.



Very nice! love the colors too.


----------



## Iamminda

Goofydes said:


> I went to my outlet and there were 2 items that I had been eyeballing on the FP website since they came out and knew in my soul that they would eventually end up at the outlet! The pebbled duffle in Denim and the slim turnlock wallet in Cyclamen. Got both with the 50%, then 20% discount.



Beautiful!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Roo1989

Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!

1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
3rd pic- all my new loves


----------



## Harper2719

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves




Welcome!!  I love the Shadow!  I am a big fan of cross body bags too.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves



Welcome to tpf! You've got some beautiful pieces there!


----------



## Iamminda

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves



Welcome and congrats on your first post!  That shadow bag looks so good and the SLGs are great too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Roo1989

Thanks to each of y'all! I am definitely enjoying them all!


----------



## letstalkbags

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves


Welcome ! Nice taste ! Love the feather key fob and hologram pouch , enjoy all your goodies !


----------



## frivofrugalista

Congrats on your goodies and welcome!


----------



## BeachBagGal

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves




Welcome and thanks for posting! Loving all your beauties! [emoji3]


----------



## thedseer

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves



Welcome! Love all your goodies.


----------



## Dmurphy1

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves


I can see why you are so excited, these are all beautiful items !!! Enjoy them !!!


----------



## MKB0925

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves




I love everything! Nice haul!


----------



## HesitantShopper

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves



Great collection you have there! welcome to TPF!


----------



## Mariquel

fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is* the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic* in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds* a touch of boho elegance *to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves



Welcome to tfp, fairyslade!  You've got a nice haul there and I like your descriptions of the bag and charm.


----------



## Roo1989

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I'm glad you like my reveal!


----------



## freshfashion

My latest purchase. The Saddle Bag 23 in black and oxblood!


----------



## BeachBagGal

freshfashion said:


> My latest purchase. The Saddle Bag 23 in black and oxblood!




Love it and the color combo! [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

freshfashion said:


> My latest purchase. The Saddle Bag 23 in black and oxblood!




Gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

freshfashion said:


> My latest purchase. The Saddle Bag 23 in black and oxblood!



what a great color combo!


----------



## happibug

freshfashion said:


> My latest purchase. The Saddle Bag 23 in black and oxblood!


I love it, congrats! That's the size I want ... just trying to decide on a color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

freshfashion said:


> My latest purchase. The Saddle Bag 23 in black and oxblood!


 
Color twins - I just got this in size 35


----------



## Nickeywonder

Hey Ladies!  I have a new Coach reveal for you on my YT channel. The link is below, its the Coach Patchwork Crosby Carryall....IN LOVE!!! Let me know what you think! 

https://youtu.be/3uWrSwsLF1w


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nickeywonder said:


> Hey Ladies!  I have a new Coach reveal for you on my YT channel. The link is below, its the Coach Patchwork Crosby Carryall....IN LOVE!!! Let me know what you think!
> 
> https://youtu.be/3uWrSwsLF1w



What a new beauty! Happy B-day! artyhat:

Make sure you post in the Crosby Clubhouse too.


----------



## Caspin22

Nomad #2 acquired today!  Silver/Saddle. I love this bag so much.


----------



## MsBaggins

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad #2 acquired today!  Silver/Saddle. I love this bag so much.
> 
> View attachment 3263722



So pretty. Love the Nomad


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad #2 acquired today!  Silver/Saddle. I love this bag so much.
> 
> View attachment 3263722



Very nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad #2 acquired today!  Silver/Saddle. I love this bag so much.
> 
> View attachment 3263722



Beautiful!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.



Oh WOW! You got a lot of awesomeness right there!  Loving it all?


----------



## Panache

Nickeywonder said:


> Hey Ladies!  I have a new Coach reveal for you on my YT channel. The link is below, its the Coach Patchwork Crosby Carryall....IN LOVE!!! Let me know what you think!
> 
> https://youtu.be/3uWrSwsLF1w



Saw your video! Love the bag &#128522;


----------



## SEWDimples

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad #2 acquired today!  Silver/Saddle. I love this bag so much.
> 
> View attachment 3263722



Congrats! I love this color too. Waiting to see what other colors become available before I pull the trigger.

I love my Nomads as well. I have Oxblood and Exotic Colorblock Stone.

Enjoy!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh WOW! You got a lot of awesomeness right there!  Loving it all?



Thanks! I am not really sure about the Saddle Bag. The size would have work much better for me if it had the rear exterior pocket like the fall release bags did. I love the color, the edging, the interior color, and the size will still work for me, but I'm not quite as wowed as I was hoping. It's still adorable though. Everything else...yes, instant love!


----------



## Caspin22

One more new-to-me beauty arrived today. Mini Studs Taxi tote, just like my Edie. I love the gunmetal studs against the black leather. I need to take a trip to Ban Island for a while now...


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks! I am not really sure about the Saddle Bag. The size would have work much better for me if it had the rear exterior pocket like the fall release bags did. I love the color, the edging, the interior color, and the size will still work for me, but I'm not quite as wowed as I was hoping. It's still adorable though. Everything else...yes, instant love!




Yeah I'm a sucker for outside pockets too. Sorry to hear it isn't love. Are you still thinking as to whether you'll keep?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> One more new-to-me beauty arrived today. Mini Studs Taxi tote, just like my Edie. I love the gunmetal studs against the black leather. I need to take a trip to Ban Island for a while now...
> 
> View attachment 3264538




Love them studs!


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad #2 acquired today!  Silver/Saddle. I love this bag so much.
> 
> View attachment 3263722




 Gorgeous!!! Used mine for travel and was terrified. But came through without a scratch and was so easy to carry!


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.




Oooooh!! Wowza! Congrats! The fog Ace and beechwood saddle are at the top of my list!!!


----------



## abwd

Sarah03 said:


> Some better pics of the Cornflower Ace in natural light. My townhouse has terrible lighting at night
> View attachment 3257057
> View attachment 3257058
> View attachment 3257059
> View attachment 3257060




Stunning!! Torn between  fog and cornflower myself.


----------



## abwd

Sarah03 said:


> Got the Cornflower Ace today. I had to choose which to keep between that and the black Ace from the first release. I'm definitely keeping the cornflower. The color is very pretty & the contrasting trim really sets it off. I took a few quick pics, but I'll get better ones tomorrow when it's daylight.
> View attachment 3256417
> View attachment 3256418
> View attachment 3256419
> 
> This is the best representation of the color- and look at that shiny, dark gunmetal hardware! Woo!
> View attachment 3256422
> 
> Interior
> View attachment 3256423




Love the new leather interior on this version!


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.



Ohmigosh I saw the dinosaur fobs in person for the first time yesterday and they are SOOOOO cute!!!  What an awesome haul!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.




Gorgeous bags! That leather on the ace is so beautiful!


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> One more new-to-me beauty arrived today. Mini Studs Taxi tote, just like my Edie. I love the gunmetal studs against the black leather. I need to take a trip to Ban Island for a while now...
> 
> View attachment 3264538




Beautiful bag!


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> One more new-to-me beauty arrived today. Mini Studs Taxi tote, just like my Edie. I love the gunmetal studs against the black leather. I need to take a trip to Ban Island for a while now...
> 
> View attachment 3264538




Congrats! You've been busy!


----------



## Sarah03

abwd said:


> Stunning!! Torn between  fog and cornflower myself.







abwd said:


> Love the new leather interior on this version!




Thanks! I sold my other blue bags, so this fit the bill 
The leather smells so good. I've been sticking my nose inside to take a whiff lol. The fog is beautiful, too! I love how it has red trim and suede accents.


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> One more new-to-me beauty arrived today. Mini Studs Taxi tote, just like my Edie. I love the gunmetal studs against the black leather. I need to take a trip to Ban Island for a while now...
> 
> View attachment 3264538



Beautiful!!



iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.




That ace is a stunner! Wow! Love all your new goodies. Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.



Congrats! What a haul. 

I love the Ace. I want another one.

Enjoy your beauties.


----------



## MsBaggins

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.



Love the Ace and Saddle!! 
I have a couple of those clutches, love them!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Canderson22 said:


> One more new-to-me beauty arrived today. Mini Studs Taxi tote, just like my Edie. I love the gunmetal studs against the black leather. I need to take a trip to Ban Island for a while now...
> 
> View attachment 3264538


Love it !!! I have the Celeste mini studded hobo, the gunmetal on black is a favorite of mine as well, ENJOY !!!!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.







MsBaggins said:


> Love the Ace and Saddle!!
> I have a couple of those clutches, love them!




Would either of you be able to post interior pics of the clutch, please? The Coach stock pics aren't very good.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sarah03 said:


> Would either of you be able to post interior pics of the clutch, please? The Coach stock pics aren't very good.



Here ya go.


----------



## happibug

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.




Everything is beautiful, congrats! I loved the beechwood color when I saw the saddle bags in person, it really called to me & wasn't on my radar at all before that!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here ya go.




Perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I'm a sucker for outside pockets too. Sorry to hear it isn't love. Are you still thinking as to whether you'll keep?



I'm mulling it over. I'm leaning toward keeping since the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bags! That leather on the ace is so beautiful!











Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ace is a stunner! Wow! Love all your new goodies. Congrats!











SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! What a haul.
> 
> I love the Ace. I want another one.
> 
> Enjoy your beauties.











MsBaggins said:


> Love the Ace and Saddle!!
> I have a couple of those clutches, love them!











happibug said:


> Everything is beautiful, congrats! I loved the beechwood color when I saw the saddle bags in person, it really called to me & wasn't on my radar at all before that!











Sarah03 said:


> Perfect! Thank you so much!



Thank you, ladies!
 Sarah, no problem at all! I managed to fit a compact and a lip stick into it. Didn't try any cards since I didn't need them. My Galaxy s5 fits if I take out the compact. ( My phone was in my coat pocket. )


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.



Great pieces!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> One more new-to-me beauty arrived today. Mini Studs Taxi tote, just like my Edie. I love the gunmetal studs against the black leather. I need to take a trip to Ban Island for a while now...
> 
> View attachment 3264538



Is that ever nice! not seen a studded taxi before.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

More stuffs...I'm on a roll. Someone stop me. 
Hit the outlet in Savannah on our way home...didn't see any bags that wowed me, but I did find some other goodies. A scarf, a cosmetic bag ( I like using them as a mini organizer of sorts ), Snoopy wristlet and key chain, and a few really pretty fobs. They're simpler versions of some FP fobs I think. Will post individual pictures of the key chains in the fob clubhouse.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> More stuffs...I'm on a roll. Someone stop me.
> Hit the outlet in Savannah on our way home...didn't see any bags that wowed me, but I did find some other goodies. A scarf, a cosmetic bag ( I like using them as a mini organizer of sorts ), Snoopy wristlet and key chain, and a few really pretty fobs. They're simpler versions of some FP fobs I think. Will post individual pictures of the key chains in the fob clubhouse.




[emoji173]&#65039; all your new goodies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> More stuffs...I'm on a roll. Someone stop me.
> Hit the outlet in Savannah on our way home...didn't see any bags that wowed me, but I did find some other goodies. A scarf, a cosmetic bag ( I like using them as a mini organizer of sorts ), Snoopy wristlet and key chain, and a few really pretty fobs. They're simpler versions of some FP fobs I think. Will post individual pictures of the key chains in the fob clubhouse.



Great haul!


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> More stuffs...I'm on a roll. Someone stop me.
> Hit the outlet in Savannah on our way home...didn't see any bags that wowed me, but I did find some other goodies. A scarf, a cosmetic bag ( I like using them as a mini organizer of sorts ), Snoopy wristlet and key chain, and a few really pretty fobs. They're simpler versions of some FP fobs I think. Will post individual pictures of the key chains in the fob clubhouse.



I love your scarfs and those keychains!  Cute!  I need the taxi one.



iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest purchases: Fog Ace, Beechwood Saddle bag 23, Stegosaurus and T-Rex fobs, and glove - tanned leather clutch in Black/Oxblood.



I love these bags.  They are my most favorites right now.  Just gorgeous!



Canderson22 said:


> One more new-to-me beauty arrived today. Mini Studs Taxi tote, just like my Edie. I love the gunmetal studs against the black leather. I need to take a trip to Ban Island for a while now...
> 
> View attachment 3264538



I always love studs!  Congrats!


----------



## LauraTracy

freshfashion said:


> My latest purchase. The Saddle Bag 23 in black and oxblood!



Gorgeous!  I need one!



Canderson22 said:


> Nomad #2 acquired today!  Silver/Saddle. I love this bag so much.
> 
> View attachment 3263722



Such a pretty rich color.  Congratulations!



fairyslade said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post but I've been obsessed with purse forum/purse blog for a couple of months now. I love all you guys! This is a Christmas gift and Birthday gift reveal. Kind of a haul. First is my Shadow in black pebbled leather. It is the perfect mix of edgy, cool, and classic in my honest opinion. I think the gold and black feather charm adds a touch of boho elegance to it as well. The original toggle hang tag does like to come undone sometimes so I only wear it with the charm. I originally picked out the Ace in navy but as a fan of crossbody bags I just couldn't handle how big and structured it is. It was a month into looking at new bags before I gave the Shadow bag another look and realized that I had totally missed the dimensions. This bag actually holds a lot, which is what I needed. Everything else I bought this winter has just been super gorgeous little things that I found on sale. I'm madly in love with each piece. The only thing not new in the pics is my old swingpack from 2013. I really like Buster on it. Also, I wanted to say Coach has really stepped it up since Stuart Vevers came on board! I am really digging everything Coach does now. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 1st pic- Shadow Crossbody with gold and black Feather Charm
> 2nd pic- Legacy Signature Swingpack with Buster Le Fauve Charm
> plus Wild Beast Wristlet and Hologram Key Pouch
> 3rd pic- all my new loves




Welcome girl after my own heart!  I love all of this!


----------



## LauraTracy

Panache said:


> Hi Ladies!! Hope all is well. I am absolutely delighted to share my new Coach! I picked up the Colorblock Exotic Swagger as a birthday treat. I got an amazing deal at Dillard's and couldn't be happier.I could barely sleep I couldn't wait to carry her the next day lol!! Love, love, love it! Thanks for letting me share.



I love mixed bags.  This is stunning!



Goofydes said:


> I went to my outlet and there were 2 items that I had been eyeballing on the FP website since they came out and knew in my soul that they would eventually end up at the outlet! The pebbled duffle in Denim and the slim turnlock wallet in Cyclamen. Got both with the 50%, then 20% discount.



Beautiful colors!



GA Peach said:


> I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the deletes section.  I swapped Snoopy (plus a merchandise credit) for Swag!



Nice swap!  That color is gorgeous and perfect for Spring.


----------



## Rikilove10

Just grabbed this beautiful swagger carryall bag in Oxblood (I think) from a local designer fashion consignment shop. I've been eyeing this bag for a while in Macy's, but, couldn't quite justify paying $345 (or $238 for the few colors on clearance) so soon after having purchased my Burberry bag for Christmas. Sooooo glad that I happened to check out the shop yesterday! Got her for a fraction of the price!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rikilove10 said:


> Just grabbed this beautiful swagger carryall bag in Oxblood (I think) from a local designer fashion consignment shop. I've been eyeing this bag for a while in Macy's, but, couldn't quite justify paying $345 (or $238 for the few colors on clearance) so soon after having purchased my Burberry bag for Christmas. Sooooo glad that I happened to check out the shop yesterday! Got her for a fraction of the price!



Nice find! great color as well.


----------



## Boutonneux

This is my first post here and I am so glad I found this forum; I feel like I am amongst my people here, no judging, no screeches of "HOW MUCH?", just love for all the lovely bags 

I've just bought my very first Coach bag and I fear it may be a slippery slope from now on! It's a Medium Rhyder 32 Satchel in black (I did my research and everything I read recommended black for your first "posh" bag!) and I am, not to put too fine a point on it, thrilled to bits with it. 

I'll post some photos later if anyone is interested


----------



## BeachBagGal

Boutonneux said:


> This is my first post here and I am so glad I found this forum; I feel like I am amongst my people here, no judging, no screeches of "HOW MUCH?", just love for all the lovely bags
> 
> 
> 
> I've just bought my very first Coach bag and I fear it may be a slippery slope from now on! It's a Medium Rhyder 32 Satchel in black (I did my research and everything I read recommended black for your first "posh" bag!) and I am, not to put too fine a point on it, thrilled to bits with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some photos later if anyone is interested




Congrats! Post pix. We love pix here. [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

Boutonneux said:


> This is my first post here and I am so glad I found this forum; I feel like I am amongst my people here, no judging, no screeches of "HOW MUCH?", just love for all the lovely bags
> 
> 
> 
> I've just bought my very first Coach bag and I fear it may be a slippery slope from now on! It's a Medium Rhyder 32 Satchel in black (I did my research and everything I read recommended black for your first "posh" bag!) and I am, not to put too fine a point on it, thrilled to bits with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some photos later if anyone is interested




Welcome to TPF! You're in the right place- we love bags of all kinds & many of us have "collections" so there is no judgement here! The Rhyder is a great bag, and black is so versatile. It's an excellent first pick for sure. Post pictures when you can!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Boutonneux said:


> This is my first post here and I am so glad I found this forum; I feel like I am amongst my people here, no judging, no screeches of "HOW MUCH?", just love for all the lovely bags
> 
> I've just bought my very first Coach bag and I fear it may be a slippery slope from now on! It's a Medium Rhyder 32 Satchel in black (I did my research and everything I read recommended black for your first "posh" bag!) and I am, not to put too fine a point on it, thrilled to bits with it.
> 
> I'll post some photos later if anyone is interested



Welcome! sounds like a great first choice. Show pics when you can.


----------



## Harper2719

Boutonneux said:


> This is my first post here and I am so glad I found this forum; I feel like I am amongst my people here, no judging, no screeches of "HOW MUCH?", just love for all the lovely bags
> 
> 
> 
> I've just bought my very first Coach bag and I fear it may be a slippery slope from now on! It's a Medium Rhyder 32 Satchel in black (I did my research and everything I read recommended black for your first "posh" bag!) and I am, not to put too fine a point on it, thrilled to bits with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some photos later if anyone is interested




Welcome!!  That is exactly how I feel too. These are "my people".    Congrats on your new bag - that is a great first Coach.  Would love to see pics!


----------



## Boutonneux

Thank you all for the lovely welcome


----------



## carterazo

Boutonneux said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome



Welcome to the have-as-many-bags-you-want band of sisters (and brothers).   
You got a great bag!


----------



## Rikilove10

Boutonneux said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome



Outstanding first choice! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

There's a goody in this big bag but I was more excited about the shopping bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Boutonneux said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome




This bag is very pretty and functional. I'm still waiting to buy a Rhyder. I hope Coach doesn't discontinue it. 

Welcome to the TPF!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> There's a goody in this big bag but I was more excited about the shopping bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268522




Lol I got that shopping bag too! The print is so pretty. I love florals. [emoji1]


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Lol I got that shopping bag too! The print is so pretty. I love florals. [emoji1]




Then you will like the bag I got [emoji6]


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Then you will like the bag I got [emoji6]




Hmm...  The suspense is killing me! I'm really bad at guessing. But maybe your bag will also be blue toned... [emoji1]


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Hmm...  The suspense is killing me! I'm really bad at guessing. But maybe your bag will also be blue toned... [emoji1]




[emoji6] boy I'm sooo predictable!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji6] boy in sooo predictable!




Well the one I got has beautiful dark blue flowers with amazing detail. It's just a stunning piece that cannot be ignored.

Which reminds me I still need to order that blue leather flower charm. [emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Well the one I got has beautiful dark blue flowers with amazing detail. It's just a stunning piece that cannot be ignored.
> 
> Which reminds me I still need to order that blue leather flower charm. [emoji170]





	

		
			
		

		
	
 You mean this baby?!  [emoji6] Yes she followed me home and will be revealed in full glory tonight! 
Will get the Tearose flower charm later.


----------



## Boutonneux

pbnjam said:


> This bag is very pretty and functional. I'm still waiting to buy a Rhyder. I hope Coach doesn't discontinue it.
> 
> Welcome to the TPF!



Funnily enough, it wasn't the one I was planning on buying... that was the Swagger, in black, but then I came across the Rhyder half price so it would have been rude not to


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> There's a goody in this big bag but I was more excited about the shopping bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268522





frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3268566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this baby?!  [emoji6] Yes she followed me home and will be revealed in full glory tonight!
> Will get the Tearose flower charm later.



Cute shopping bag! Love those flowers and the color combo! Can't wait to see more pix.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Boutonneux said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome



Nice choice for your first Coach bag!


----------



## Sarah03

Boutonneux said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome




Beautiful! Love the Rhyder. 



frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3268566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this baby?!  [emoji6] Yes she followed me home and will be revealed in full glory tonight!
> Will get the Tearose flower charm later.



So cute! Can't wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3268566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this baby?!  [emoji6] Yes she followed me home and will be revealed in full glory tonight!
> Will get the Tearose flower charm later.



Gorgeous!  Love how every flower is wrapped/protected underneath. Can't wait to see your full reveal.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful! Love the Rhyder.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Can't wait to see your reveal!!







Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Love how every flower is wrapped/protected underneath. Can't wait to see your full reveal.




Thanks ladies, will do tonight!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Boutonneux said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome



Very nice! classy in the black.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> This bag is very pretty and functional. I'm still waiting to buy a Rhyder. I hope Coach doesn't discontinue it.
> 
> Welcome to the TPF!



I think they have, the Mercer looks like it's replacement.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> I think they have, the Mercer looks like it's replacement.



Really? Hmm.. I like Rhyder more since that has a zip top closure. If that is true, I would be a bit sad.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Really? Hmm.. I like Rhyder more since that has a zip top closure. If that is true, I would be a bit sad.



Well no new Ryders are part of the spring collections at all, and they have been at the factory store a lot in last month or two.

The Mercer def has inspirations of the Ryder, don't disagree with you i too prefer the closed/zipper top.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A couple goodies I got this week on eBay. Love the (gently used) Rhyder, but it's reeeeeeally bothering me that the turnlock is scratched up. Am strongly considering selling it and buying a new one instead... or maybe just waiting to find something with hardier (no pun intended) hardware.


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> A couple goodies I got this week on eBay. Love the (gently used) Rhyder, but it's reeeeeeally bothering me that the turnlock is scratched up. Am strongly considering selling it and buying a new one instead... or maybe just waiting to find something with hardier (no pun intended) hardware.



My turnlock is like that too. I don't use my bag a lot so I don't think it's from use. I think the turnlock is like that to begin with.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> My turnlock is like that too. I don't use my bag a lot so I don't think it's from use. I think the turnlock is like that to begin with.


Ahh, ok... good to know. Did the gunmetal color flake or fade at all?


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Ahh, ok... good to know. Did the gunmetal color flake or fade at all?




No it didn't flake or fade. Just looks scratched. Maybe it's the same issue with turnlocks on first generation Rhyders. It's just the 'antique' look.

Here is mine:


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> No it didn't flake or fade. Just looks scratched. Maybe it's the same issue with turnlocks on first generation Rhyders. It's just the 'antique' look.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 3269426



I see! OK, maybe I'm being too critical. I love everything else about the bag... Thank you, pbnjam!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> A couple goodies I got this week on eBay. Love the (gently used) Rhyder, but it's reeeeeeally bothering me that the turnlock is scratched up. Am strongly considering selling it and buying a new one instead... or maybe just waiting to find something with hardier (no pun intended) hardware.



Nice pieces! always love the feather charms and the green! love that too. HW gets that way fairly easily though, unless it's massively damaged i wouldn't worry about it, the bag appears to be in lovely condition.


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I see! OK, maybe I'm being too critical. I love everything else about the bag... Thank you, pbnjam!



You're welcome. I'm critical too. I hate color loss on bag corners!


----------



## LauraTracy

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> A couple goodies I got this week on eBay. Love the (gently used) Rhyder, but it's reeeeeeally bothering me that the turnlock is scratched up. Am strongly considering selling it and buying a new one instead... or maybe just waiting to find something with hardier (no pun intended) hardware.



Love the color!



frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3268566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this baby?!  [emoji6] Yes she followed me home and will be revealed in full glory tonight!
> Will get the Tearose flower charm later.



Wow.  I have to say I wasn't too sure about the flowers in pics but I like it.  I really like it!


----------



## LauraTracy

Rikilove10 said:


> Just grabbed this beautiful swagger carryall bag in Oxblood (I think) from a local designer fashion consignment shop. I've been eyeing this bag for a while in Macy's, but, couldn't quite justify paying $345 (or $238 for the few colors on clearance) so soon after having purchased my Burberry bag for Christmas. Sooooo glad that I happened to check out the shop yesterday! Got her for a fraction of the price!



Beautiful color!



Boutonneux said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome



Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> A couple goodies I got this week on eBay. Love the (gently used) Rhyder, but it's reeeeeeally bothering me that the turnlock is scratched up. Am strongly considering selling it and buying a new one instead... or maybe just waiting to find something with hardier (no pun intended) hardware.



Oooh, nice.  I love the fob, too.


----------



## sb2

My newly purchased items.  Double corner zip wristlet,  coin wallet,  Eldridge booties, and Zena boots.  The zena boots are heavy.  I wasn't expecting that.  But I love the booties.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't know why the Prairie Satchel has flown under my radar, but I scored a great deal on this one.   Love that the chain thing can be removed and also that the "ears" can be bucked down or not.   







With "ear" unbuckled for more of a tote shape...


----------



## Harper2719

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know why the Prairie Satchel has flown under my radar, but I scored a great deal on this one.   Love that the chain thing can be removed and also that the "ears" can be bucked down or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "ear" unbuckled for more of a tote shape...




Love this bag and color!!  Can you fit the shorter straps over your shoulder?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Harper2719 said:


> Love this bag and color!!  Can you fit the shorter straps over your shoulder?



Thanks.  Yes, the straps will fit on the shoulder but the bulkiness of the bag makes it uncomfortable so high up.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know why the Prairie Satchel has flown under my radar, but I scored a great deal on this one.   Love that the chain thing can be removed and also that the "ears" can be bucked down or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "ear" unbuckled for more of a tote shape...




Very nice!  I agree.  I got the Whiplash one in Apricot right before Thanksgiving for a steal at the Outlet.  Haven't used it yet but love the size and how lightweight the bag.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice pieces! always love the feather charms and the green! love that too. HW gets that way fairly easily though, unless it's massively damaged i wouldn't worry about it, the bag appears to be in lovely condition.



Thank you! Olive green is one of my favorite neutrals. Looking forward to using my new feather.



pbnjam said:


> You're welcome. I'm critical too. I hate color loss on bag corners!



Ah yes; that's another pet-peeve of mine, lol



LauraTracy said:


> Love the color!
> 
> 
> Wow.  I have to say I wasn't too sure about the flowers in pics but I like it.  I really like it!



Thanks! Me too


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, nice.  I love the fob, too.



Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Very pretty! Because of the shape, it reminds me of a dressier Cooper...


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

frivofrugalista said:


> There's a goody in this big bag but I was more excited about the shopping bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268522


Makes me want to visit my local Coach


----------



## frivofrugalista

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Makes me want to visit my local Coach




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I got another one today with a tiny bag inside!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know why the Prairie Satchel has flown under my radar, but I scored a great deal on this one.   Love that the chain thing can be removed and also that the "ears" can be bucked down or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "ear" unbuckled for more of a tote shape...



Very nice! the only thing that turned me off the Prairie in suede last year was the lack of interior pockets.. i need at least 3 lol. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know why the Prairie Satchel has flown under my radar, but I scored a great deal on this one.   Love that the chain thing can be removed and also that the "ears" can be bucked down or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "ear" unbuckled for more of a tote shape...



That's exactly how I feel about mine. 
She looks great in birch grey - such a great neutral.  Congrats!


----------



## thedseer

Dinky!


----------



## frivofrugalista

thedseer said:


> Dinky!




Love it! What surprise charm did you get?
Never mind, saw it!


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> Dinky!




Love this color. And the charm is cute! Congrats.

Did this bag come with a chain strap?


----------



## thedseer

frivofrugalista said:


> Love it! What surprise charm did you get?
> Never mind, saw it!



Thanks!







pbnjam said:


> Love this color. And the charm is cute! Congrats.
> 
> Did this bag come with a chain strap?



I bought the chain strap separately-$30 and even came with its own box and dustbag. The chain feels pretty substantial too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

thedseer said:


> Dinky!




Too cute! What color? The charm is cute too. How are you liking?


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Very nice!  I agree.  I got the Whiplash one in Apricot right before Thanksgiving for a steal at the Outlet.  Haven't used it yet but love the size and how lightweight the bag.


 I love the Whiplash!   You need to get her out, girl.   



ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Very pretty! Because of the shape, it reminds me of a dressier Cooper...


  Thanks!   She does look similar to the Cooper. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! the only thing that turned me off the Prairie in suede last year was the lack of interior pockets.. i need at least 3 lol. Enjoy!


  Thanks.  I'm not familiar with the suede one, but I believe this style is based on the large Prairie.  It has two slip pockets and a zip pocket inside.  



carterazo said:


> That's exactly how I feel about mine.
> She looks great in birch grey - such a great neutral.  Congrats!


  Thank you!   It was your picture of yours in nude that sent me on the hunt!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

thedseer said:


> Dinky!



So cute!   Congrats.


----------



## thedseer

BeachBagGal said:


> Too cute! What color? The charm is cute too. How are you liking?






Thank you! It's dahlia. I love it but haven't used it yet, so I'll have to see how functional it actually is.




MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!   Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I
> 
> Thanks.  I'm not familiar with the suede one, but I believe this style is based on the large Prairie.  It has two slip pockets and a zip pocket inside.



Yes, it's the smaller unfortunately, they cut back on the interior pockets leaving only one.(a large zippered)


----------



## HesitantShopper

thedseer said:


> Dinky!



Very pretty! love the embossed tag.


----------



## Rikilove10

GA Peach said:


> I was slightly irritated about the non-calf leather Snoppy MFF tote when I arrived at the outlet to process my return.  My irritation turned to glee when I saw this Swagger 37 on the top shelf of the deletes section.  I swapped Snoopy (plus a merchandise credit) for Swag!



Outstanding find! Loooove!


----------



## LauraTracy

sb2 said:


> My newly purchased items.  Double corner zip wristlet,  coin wallet,  Eldridge booties, and Zena boots.  The zena boots are heavy.  I wasn't expecting that.  But I love the booties.



LOVE your boots!  Very nice!



MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know why the Prairie Satchel has flown under my radar, but I scored a great deal on this one.   Love that the chain thing can be removed and also that the "ears" can be bucked down or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "ear" unbuckled for more of a tote shape...



I have never seen it classed up so much.  Prairie is a pretty bag and I love the color.  Congrats!



thedseer said:


> Dinky!



Pretty color and a kisslock!  Love!


----------



## Rikilove10

Another great find at Macy's. I was there to take advantage of their 70%-80% off sale on clothes.  I had to of course stop by the clearance shelf in the Coach area.  I found this beauty for $213; but, it scanned up as $140.13!  The tag is torn off, but, I think it's a Prairie satchel. I loooove the patchwork. An early birthday present for me!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Rikilove10 said:


> Another great find at Macy's. I was there to take advantage of their 70%-80% off sale on clothes.  I had to of course stop by the clearance shelf in the Coach area.  I found this beauty for $213; but, it scanned up as $140.13!  The tag is torn off, but, I think it's a Prairie satchel. I loooove the patchwork. An early birthday present for me!



Pretty bag and great price!  I may have to make a pit stop after I return my shoes


----------



## Iamminda

Rikilove10 said:


> Another great find at Macy's. I was there to take advantage of their 70%-80% off sale on clothes.  I had to of course stop by the clearance shelf in the Coach area.  I found this beauty for $213; but, it scanned up as $140.13!  The tag is torn off, but, I think it's a Prairie satchel. I loooove the patchwork. An early birthday present for me!



Pretty bag at a great price!   Enjoy your birthday present.


----------



## Rikilove10

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag at a great price!   Enjoy your birthday present.



Thanks!!


----------



## jan1124

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know why the Prairie Satchel has flown under my radar, but I scored a great deal on this one.   Love that the chain thing can be removed and also that the "ears" can be bucked down or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "ear" unbuckled for more of a tote shape...



Pretty bag - flew under my radar too!  I've been searching past 1/2 hour.  Do you know if it comes in 2 sizes?  None I've seen show the chain - are they just hiding them?  Thanks!


----------



## jan1124

thedseer said:


> Dinky!



So pretty!  Congratulations!  Did you find the chain on the website?  I did the chat inquiry - and they're clueless - they said the chain strap only comes on the larger size.  And you can't buy it separately.  Grrrrhhhhh... customer service frustrates me so!


----------



## Rikilove10

ilikesunshine said:


> Pretty bag and great price!  I may have to make a pit stop after I return my shoes



The sale is awesome! Clothes and purses! I may need to join your forced Coach ban group, though. I spent waaaaay to much on purses, particularly with my Coach purchases, in 2015. Any of those pina coladas still available? Ha!


----------



## thedseer

HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty! love the embossed tag.



Thanks!





LauraTracy said:


> Pretty color and a kisslock!  Love!




Thanks!






Rikilove10 said:


> Another great find at Macy's. I was there to take advantage of their 70%-80% off sale on clothes.  I had to of course stop by the clearance shelf in the Coach area.  I found this beauty for $213; but, it scanned up as $140.13!  The tag is torn off, but, I think it's a Prairie satchel. I loooove the patchwork. An early birthday present for me!



Love it! The pattern gives it a cool texture.


----------



## thedseer

jan1124 said:


> So pretty!  Congratulations!  Did you find the chain on the website?  I did the chat inquiry - and they're clueless - they said the chain strap only comes on the larger size.  And you can't buy it separately.  Grrrrhhhhh... customer service frustrates me so!



Thanks! Here's a picture of the tag. I ordered directly from my SA. It was $30.


----------



## letstalkbags

thedseer said:


> Dinky!


That is a cutie! Enjoy !


----------



## jan1124

thedseer said:


> Thanks! Here's a picture of the tag. I ordered directly from my SA. It was $30.



Thank you SO much!  It makes it much easier to have the style number to order.
While the leather strap probably makes it much lighter, the chain strap adds so much. Now to decide on a color............


----------



## pbnjam

Just got my small tea rose bag charm. This is in Mineral which looks like a navy blue to me.

Style 54207 $95


----------



## anthrosphere

pbnjam said:


> Just got my small tea rose bag charm. This is in Mineral which looks like a navy blue to me.
> 
> Style 54207 $95
> 
> View attachment 3271659
> 
> View attachment 3271660



Love it! So cute!! Does it come in any other color besides Mineral? I wish my store carried it. I have to give them a call next week.

I bought this T-Rex charm at my local boutique yesterday. Unfortunately, I'm out of town right now so I don't have the style number with me. But I believe it costs $85.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Just got my small tea rose bag charm. This is in Mineral which looks like a navy blue to me.
> 
> Style 54207 $95
> 
> View attachment 3271659
> 
> View attachment 3271660




Love it!


----------



## pbnjam

anthrosphere said:


> Love it! So cute!! Does it come in any other color besides Mineral? I wish my store carried it. I have to give them a call next week.
> 
> I bought this T-Rex charm at my local boutique yesterday. Unfortunately, I'm out of town right now so I don't have the style number with me. But I believe it costs $85.


Thank you. There are 2 leather tea rose charms. One is larger, in saddle color, and has a metal dinosaur and feather hanging off the center. The one I have is the smaller one which only comes in mineral color with metal tea roses hanging off the center from the leather tea rose.

I bought the t-rex charm too. Very cute! Congrats. 


frivofrugalista said:


> Love it!


Thank you! I think a saddle one would go well with the tea rose dinky bag. If only they made the smaller tea rose charm in saddle too. I like these leather tea rose charms more than the earlier metal one.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Thank you. There are 2 leather tea rose charms. One is larger, in saddle color, and has a metal dinosaur and feather hanging off the center. The one I have is the smaller one which only comes in mineral color with metal tea roses hanging off the center from the leather tea rose.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the t-rex charm too. Very cute! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think a saddle one would go well with the tea rose dinky bag. If only they made the smaller tea rose charm in saddle too. I like these leather tea rose charms more than the earlier metal one.




I love the charm and I think actually yours will go well with it because of all the blues and also the charms has the metal flower.
The saddle one has a dinosaur inside...no thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Just got my small tea rose bag charm. This is in Mineral which looks like a navy blue to me.
> 
> Style 54207 $95
> 
> View attachment 3271659
> 
> View attachment 3271660



Oh this is very nice! i see it fits very nicely on a LP too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

anthrosphere said:


> Love it! So cute!! Does it come in any other color besides Mineral? I wish my store carried it. I have to give them a call next week.
> 
> I bought this T-Rex charm at my local boutique yesterday. Unfortunately, I'm out of town right now so I don't have the style number with me. But I believe it costs $85.



Love the details on the dino!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> I love the charm and I think actually yours will go well with it because of all the blues and also the charms has the metal flower.
> The saddle one has a dinosaur inside...no thanks


Yeah I like the mineral one more without the dinosaur. Just doesn't seem like it belongs there. Okk... I'm going to unwrap my dinky now and see how it looks on there. 


HesitantShopper said:


> Oh this is very nice! i see it fits very nicely on a LP too.


Thank you. Yes it does. Blue contrast well against the red. I think you have a red one right? hehe you need this charm!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Yeah I like the mineral one more without the dinosaur. Just doesn't seem like it belongs there. Okk... I'm going to unwrap my dinky now and see how it looks on there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yes it does. Blue contrast well against the red. I think you have a red one right? hehe you need this charm!




Yes pics please!


----------



## pbnjam

Here is the tea rose charm on my bag:

In white light:



In yellow light:


----------



## LuLuBaggins

pbnjam said:


> Here is the tea rose charm on my bag:
> 
> In white light:
> View attachment 3271721
> 
> 
> In yellow light:
> View attachment 3271723
> 
> View attachment 3271724


Wow...gorgeous! I love the charm and the bag. Enjoy them, as they are both truly beautiful and versatile.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Here is the tea rose charm on my bag:
> 
> In white light:
> View attachment 3271721
> 
> 
> In yellow light:
> View attachment 3271723
> 
> View attachment 3271724




Thank you, I need that charm!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Here is the tea rose charm on my bag:
> 
> In white light:
> View attachment 3271721
> 
> 
> In yellow light:
> View attachment 3271723
> 
> View attachment 3271724



Beautiful bag and the charm is just perfect on this bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> Just got my small tea rose bag charm. This is in Mineral which looks like a navy blue to me.
> 
> Style 54207 $95
> 
> View attachment 3271659
> 
> View attachment 3271660




That is so cute! Nice combo w/ your bag!


----------



## pbnjam

MKB0925 said:


> That is so cute! Nice combo w/ your bag!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and the charm is just perfect on this bag!  Enjoy!





frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, I need that charm!





LuLuBaggins said:


> Wow...gorgeous! I love the charm and the bag. Enjoy them, as they are both truly beautiful and versatile.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Here is the tea rose charm on my bag:
> 
> In white light:
> View attachment 3271721
> 
> 
> In yellow light:
> View attachment 3271723
> 
> View attachment 3271724



Looks perfect!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thank you. Yes it does. Blue contrast well against the red. I think you have a red one right? hehe you need this charm!



Yes, i do a mini/SSH one. I do believe i need it.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks perfect!





HesitantShopper said:


> Yes, i do a mini/SSH one. I do believe i need it.



Thank you! I am such an enabler. :shame:


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> Just got my small tea rose bag charm. This is in Mineral which looks like a navy blue to me.
> 
> Style 54207 $95
> 
> View attachment 3271659
> 
> View attachment 3271660



So pretty!


----------



## jenn805

Got these yesterday


----------



## Hobbsy

jenn805 said:


> Got these yesterday



Cute! I love pink and green together!


----------



## jenn805

Hobbsy said:


> Cute! I love pink and green together!


Thanks, I had been wanting the shadow cross body &#128571;


----------



## Iamminda

jenn805 said:


> Got these yesterday



Love these colors!  Enjoy!


----------



## jenn805

Iamminda said:


> Love these colors!  Enjoy!



Thank you &#128515;


----------



## Purseluvnmama

jenn805 said:


> Got these yesterday



This is a really nice bag and great color combo. How comfortable is the chain strap, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Jaidybug

pbnjam said:


> Here is the tea rose charm on my bag:
> 
> In white light:
> View attachment 3271721
> 
> 
> In yellow light:
> View attachment 3271723
> 
> View attachment 3271724



Beautiful bag, the charm is perfect on it! 



jenn805 said:


> Got these yesterday



Great items!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jenn805 said:


> Got these yesterday



Pretty colors!


----------



## MKB0925

jenn805 said:


> Got these yesterday




Very nice...love the colors!


----------



## pbnjam

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful bag, the charm is perfect on it!
> 
> Great items!






thedseer said:


> So pretty!




Thank you ladies! It's not the most versatile bag but I'm going to keep it because it really is a special piece to have.


----------



## jenn805

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty colors!



Thank you &#128512;


----------



## jenn805

MKB0925 said:


> Very nice...love the colors!


Thank you &#128512;


----------



## carterazo

pbnjam said:


> Here is the tea rose charm on my bag:
> 
> In white light:
> View attachment 3271721
> 
> 
> In yellow light:
> View attachment 3271723
> 
> View attachment 3271724



Love,  love, love!  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

carterazo said:


> Love,  love, love!  Congrats!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## ilikesunshine

pbnjam said:


> Here is the tea rose charm on my bag:
> 
> In white light:
> View attachment 3271721
> 
> 
> In yellow light:
> View attachment 3271723
> 
> View attachment 3271724



LOVE LOVE LOVE!



jenn805 said:


> Got these yesterday



Very cute!  I had to talk myself out of wanting/getting this bag .  I have to SLOW down


----------



## jenn805

ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  I had to talk myself out of wanting/getting this bag .  I have to SLOW down



Thanks, I had been wanting it,and found it at my outlet 
So I had to get it &#128525;


----------



## Goofydes

Recent additions: Teal Whiplash Tatum Tote (got it at the outlet for 50-20-20 off), T-Rex charm (I removed the extra little tags on it, they made too much noise), and Hologram key pouch.


----------



## SEWDimples

Goofydes said:


> Recent additions: Teal Whiplash Tatum Tote (got it at the outlet for 50-20-20 off), T-Rex charm (I removed the extra little tags on it, they made too much noise), and Hologram key pouch.



Congrats! Beautiful color on Whiplash tote.

Enjoy all your items.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> Recent additions: Teal Whiplash Tatum Tote (got it at the outlet for 50-20-20 off), T-Rex charm (I removed the extra little tags on it, they made too much noise), and Hologram key pouch.



Pretty colors! love the fob.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Goofydes said:


> Recent additions: Teal Whiplash Tatum Tote (got it at the outlet for 50-20-20 off), T-Rex charm (I removed the extra little tags on it, they made too much noise), and Hologram key pouch.


----------



## jenn805

Goofydes said:


> Recent additions: Teal Whiplash Tatum Tote (got it at the outlet for 50-20-20 off), T-Rex charm (I removed the extra little tags on it, they made too much noise), and Hologram key pouch.



Love that tote &#128151; I need to find one


----------



## jenn805

Mini Rhyder 33 &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jenn805

And whiplash dakotah


----------



## frivofrugalista

jenn805 said:


> Mini Rhyder 33 [emoji173]&#65039;




Twins, isn't she pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

jenn805 said:


> And whiplash dakotah




Beautiful Dakotah!


----------



## jenn805

frivofrugalista said:


> Twins, isn't she pretty!



Thanks, love this bag &#128149;


----------



## ilikesunshine

Goofydes said:


> Recent additions: Teal Whiplash Tatum Tote (got it at the outlet for 50-20-20 off), T-Rex charm (I removed the extra little tags on it, they made too much noise), and Hologram key pouch.



Nice find!  Twins...I Love this style bag and the color is great!!



jenn805 said:


> And whiplash dakotah



What are the measurements on this one...is it like 7 or 8 inches long?  It's really nice...all your additions are tempting


----------



## jenn805

ilikesunshine said:


> Nice find!  Twins...I Love this style bag and the color is great!!
> 
> 
> 
> What are the measurements on this one...is it like 7 or 8 inches long?  It's really nice...all your additions are tempting



It's about 8 length 6 height &#128515;


----------



## SigTheCat

:drools: loving that whiplash!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

From Madison Ave Store


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> From Madison Ave Store




Holy cow those are CUTE!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Holy cow those are CUTE!


I saw the purple and it was a wrap!  Lovvve


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> From Madison Ave Store




So cute! Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> From Madison Ave Store



Fantastic!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> From Madison Ave Store




Those are so cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> So cute! Congrats!





eleanors36 said:


> Fantastic!





Sarah03 said:


> Those are so cute!



Thanksssss


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I saw the purple and it was a wrap!  Lovvve



Totally!!! Luuuv them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Totally!!! Luuuv them!



They had another purple pair i might go back and get&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> From Madison Ave Store




Love love love these sunglasses


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Love love love these sunglasses


Thanks G


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They had another purple pair i might go back and get&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;




Oooo yay!!! [emoji3]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo yay!!! [emoji3]



These


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> These




Ooo these are cute! Looks like they have a little cat eye going on. [emoji76]


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> These



You need to go back.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> These




Those are cute too.  Yes, go back, get them! [emoji41]


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My FOS goodies. Hot pink croc embossed skinny wallet and lilac wristlet. I love the Springy colors! The 2nd picture is in daylight. (1st is with flash. )


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Slightly better picture of the wristlet. My picture taking skills are no bueno lately.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies. Hot pink croc embossed skinny wallet and lilac wristlet. I love the Springy colors! The 2nd picture is in daylight. (1st is with flash. )



Cute fun springy colors!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

iNeedCoffee said:


> My FOS goodies. Hot pink croc embossed skinny wallet and lilac wristlet. I love the Springy colors! The 2nd picture is in daylight. (1st is with flash. )



Gorgeous! I'm kicking myself for not getting the pink wallet. I had it in and out of my cart like 10 times!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Slightly better picture of the wristlet. My picture taking skills are no bueno lately.



Great choices, love that Lilac color!


----------



## momtok

So I had the email coupon, which pretty much begged to be used, right?  I had no choice.   .... Then I saw the sea-glass (essentially a mint color), and that was it.  Instant, instant love. (Pictures below.)

I also got the Ava tote in ... midnight?   I'm not actually sure.  I would have said it was royal blue (receipt says the color code is "ELQ" ), but I don't even have a pic of the bag because it was a gift for a friend who is developing spine problems.  We dropped it off on the way home.  I've purchased a few other bags for this friend over the past year (phoebe, collette, and a canvas messenger thing), but the other day she was told she has "the back of a 70 year old" due to an accident in her younger years.  She's only 46.  :-/  So I got her the Ava in that pretty royal blue as a pick-me up.  I figure it's a pretty leather color, but a little lighter on the shoulder than some other bags.

Of course the other perk was that her Ava put me over the $250 for the 25% off.  So I guess not completely altruistic. 

I'm surprised at how well the seaglass must have sold.  They only had two mini-Bennetts left after mine, no totes at all in that color, and I bought their last accordion zip.  I should probably feel guilty, but the color was *instant* love, the leather on the mini-Bennett is soft, and that coupon took the Bennett to $74, accordion to $67, wristlet to $18, daughter's scarf/wrap to $48, and friend's Ava to $112.  Close enough to clearance prices, right?

Pics:  my minty goodness ... followed by daughter's minty scarf/wrap ... followed by a pic of Bennett with the sister she resembles most (Speedy B 25).  I'd never looked at the Bennetts before, and it's actually bigger than I expected.  About 2 cm less than Speedy in length, and maybe 1 cm less wide.  I find myself wanting to carry them BOTH tomorrow.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> So I had the email coupon, which pretty much begged to be used, right?  I had no choice.   .... Then I saw the sea-glass (essentially a mint color), and that was it.  Instant, instant love. (Pictures below.)
> 
> I also got the Ava tote in ... midnight?   I'm not actually sure.  I would have said it was royal blue (receipt says the color code is "ELQ" ), but I don't even have a pic of the bag because it was a gift for a friend who is developing spine problems.  We dropped it off on the way home.  I've purchased a few other bags for this friend over the past year (phoebe, collette, and a canvas messenger thing), but the other day she was told she has "the back of a 70 year old" due to an accident in her younger years.  She's only 46.  :-/  So I got her the Ava in that pretty royal blue as a pick-me up.  I figure it's a pretty leather color, but a little lighter on the shoulder than some other bags.
> 
> Of course the other perk was that her Ava put me over the $250 for the 25% off.  So I guess not completely altruistic.
> 
> I'm surprised at how well the seaglass must have sold.  They only had two mini-Bennetts left after mine, no totes at all in that color, and I bought their last accordion zip.  I should probably feel guilty, but the color was *instant* love, the leather on the mini-Bennett is soft, and that coupon took the Bennett to $74, accordion to $67, wristlet to $18, daughter's scarf/wrap to $48, and friend's Ava to $112.  Close enough to clearance prices, right?
> 
> Pics:  my minty goodness ... followed by daughter's minty scarf/wrap ... followed by a pic of Bennett with the sister she resembles most (Speedy B 25).  I'd never looked at the Bennetts before, and it's actually bigger than I expected.  About 2 cm less than Speedy in length, and maybe 1 cm less wide.  I find myself wanting to carry them BOTH tomorrow.


I love this color! So pretty! Congratulations on great deals on beautiful items!


----------



## HesitantShopper

momtok said:


> So I had the email coupon, which pretty much begged to be used, right?  I had no choice.   .... Then I saw the sea-glass (essentially a mint color), and that was it.  Instant, instant love. (Pictures below.)
> 
> I also got the Ava tote in ... midnight?   I'm not actually sure.  I would have said it was royal blue (receipt says the color code is "ELQ" ), but I don't even have a pic of the bag because it was a gift for a friend who is developing spine problems.  We dropped it off on the way home.  I've purchased a few other bags for this friend over the past year (phoebe, collette, and a canvas messenger thing), but the other day she was told she has "the back of a 70 year old" due to an accident in her younger years.  She's only 46.  :-/  So I got her the Ava in that pretty royal blue as a pick-me up.  I figure it's a pretty leather color, but a little lighter on the shoulder than some other bags.
> 
> Of course the other perk was that her Ava put me over the $250 for the 25% off.  So I guess not completely altruistic.
> 
> I'm surprised at how well the seaglass must have sold.  They only had two mini-Bennetts left after mine, no totes at all in that color, and I bought their last accordion zip.  I should probably feel guilty, but the color was *instant* love, the leather on the mini-Bennett is soft, and that coupon took the Bennett to $74, accordion to $67, wristlet to $18, daughter's scarf/wrap to $48, and friend's Ava to $112.  Close enough to clearance prices, right?
> 
> Pics:  my minty goodness ... followed by daughter's minty scarf/wrap ... followed by a pic of Bennett with the sister she resembles most (Speedy B 25).  I'd never looked at the Bennetts before, and it's actually bigger than I expected.  About 2 cm less than Speedy in length, and maybe 1 cm less wide.  I find myself wanting to carry them BOTH tomorrow.



Great haul! love that mint.. sooo pretty!


----------



## Izzy48

momtok said:


> So I had the email coupon, which pretty much begged to be used, right?  I had no choice.   .... Then I saw the sea-glass (essentially a mint color), and that was it.  Instant, instant love. (Pictures below.)
> 
> I also got the Ava tote in ... midnight?   I'm not actually sure.  I would have said it was royal blue (receipt says the color code is "ELQ" ), but I don't even have a pic of the bag because it was a gift for a friend who is developing spine problems.  We dropped it off on the way home.  I've purchased a few other bags for this friend over the past year (phoebe, collette, and a canvas messenger thing), but the other day she was told she has "the back of a 70 year old" due to an accident in her younger years.  She's only 46.  :-/  So I got her the Ava in that pretty royal blue as a pick-me up.  I figure it's a pretty leather color, but a little lighter on the shoulder than some other bags.
> 
> Of course the other perk was that her Ava put me over the $250 for the 25% off.  So I guess not completely altruistic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how well the seaglass must have sold.  They only had two mini-Bennetts left after mine, no totes at all in that color, and I bought their last accordion zip.  I should probably feel guilty, but the color was *instant* love, the leather on the mini-Bennett is soft, and that coupon took the Bennett to $74, accordion to $67, wristlet to $18, daughter's scarf/wrap to $48, and friend's Ava to $112.  Close enough to clearance prices, right?
> 
> Pics:  my minty goodness ... followed by daughter's minty scarf/wrap ... followed by a pic of Bennett with the sister she resembles most (Speedy B 25).  I'd never looked at the Bennetts before, and it's actually bigger than I expected.  About 2 cm less than Speedy in length, and maybe 1 cm less wide.  I find myself wanting to carry them BOTH tomorrow.




Gorgeous color, both bags. I haven't seen the seaglass but I love it. Congrats! What a sweet friend you are!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tearose bag charm


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3278222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearose bag charm



SO pretty! i think i need this in my life.


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> SO pretty! i think i need this in my life.




It's a decent size too, $110 cdn plus tax


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3278222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearose bag charm




Pretty!  I like it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Pretty!  I like it.




Thanks, perfect with my Tearose dinky


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> I love this color! So pretty! Congratulations on great deals on beautiful items!





HesitantShopper said:


> Great haul! love that mint.. sooo pretty!





Izzy48 said:


> Gorgeous color, both bags. I haven't seen the seaglass but I love it. Congrats! What a sweet friend you are!



Thanks for the kind words, ladies. 
Yeah, the mint is just absolute love (happy sigh).  I'm fighting the urge to use it, until it feels at least a little more like spring around here.  Or at least until there isn't snow in the weekly forecast. (eyeroll). But darn is it hard.


----------



## vesperholly

momtok said:


> So I had the email coupon, which pretty much begged to be used, right?  I had no choice.   .... Then I saw the sea-glass (essentially a mint color), and that was it.  Instant, instant love. (Pictures below.)
> 
> I also got the Ava tote in ... midnight?   I'm not actually sure.  I would have said it was royal blue (receipt says the color code is "ELQ" ), but I don't even have a pic of the bag because it was a gift for a friend who is developing spine problems.  We dropped it off on the way home.  I've purchased a few other bags for this friend over the past year (phoebe, collette, and a canvas messenger thing), but the other day she was told she has "the back of a 70 year old" due to an accident in her younger years.  She's only 46.  :-/  So I got her the Ava in that pretty royal blue as a pick-me up.  I figure it's a pretty leather color, but a little lighter on the shoulder than some other bags.
> 
> Of course the other perk was that her Ava put me over the $250 for the 25% off.  So I guess not completely altruistic.
> 
> I'm surprised at how well the seaglass must have sold.  They only had two mini-Bennetts left after mine, no totes at all in that color, and I bought their last accordion zip.  I should probably feel guilty, but the color was *instant* love, the leather on the mini-Bennett is soft, and that coupon took the Bennett to $74, accordion to $67, wristlet to $18, daughter's scarf/wrap to $48, and friend's Ava to $112.  Close enough to clearance prices, right?
> 
> Pics:  my minty goodness ... followed by daughter's minty scarf/wrap ... followed by a pic of Bennett with the sister she resembles most (Speedy B 25).  I'd never looked at the Bennetts before, and it's actually bigger than I expected.  About 2 cm less than Speedy in length, and maybe 1 cm less wide.  I find myself wanting to carry them BOTH tomorrow.



Love that mint scarf! I had it in my cart and took it out, now I'm regretting that!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3278222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearose bag charm




Purdy! Your picture looks a lot better than mine. And I really like that Coach sticker. I'm going to keep my sticker in my planner. [emoji1] congrats twin!


----------



## pbnjam

momtok said:


> So I had the email coupon, which pretty much begged to be used, right?  I had no choice.   .... Then I saw the sea-glass (essentially a mint color), and that was it.  Instant, instant love. (Pictures below.)
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Ava tote in ... midnight?   I'm not actually sure.  I would have said it was royal blue (receipt says the color code is "ELQ" ), but I don't even have a pic of the bag because it was a gift for a friend who is developing spine problems.  We dropped it off on the way home.  I've purchased a few other bags for this friend over the past year (phoebe, collette, and a canvas messenger thing), but the other day she was told she has "the back of a 70 year old" due to an accident in her younger years.  She's only 46.  :-/  So I got her the Ava in that pretty royal blue as a pick-me up.  I figure it's a pretty leather color, but a little lighter on the shoulder than some other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the other perk was that her Ava put me over the $250 for the 25% off.  So I guess not completely altruistic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how well the seaglass must have sold.  They only had two mini-Bennetts left after mine, no totes at all in that color, and I bought their last accordion zip.  I should probably feel guilty, but the color was *instant* love, the leather on the mini-Bennett is soft, and that coupon took the Bennett to $74, accordion to $67, wristlet to $18, daughter's scarf/wrap to $48, and friend's Ava to $112.  Close enough to clearance prices, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Pics:  my minty goodness ... followed by daughter's minty scarf/wrap ... followed by a pic of Bennett with the sister she resembles most (Speedy B 25).  I'd never looked at the Bennetts before, and it's actually bigger than I expected.  About 2 cm less than Speedy in length, and maybe 1 cm less wide.  I find myself wanting to carry them BOTH tomorrow.




Seaglass is so gorgeous! I agree with you that it resembles a Speedy which is why I love both bags. This satchel with long strap combo is my favorite type of bag. Congrats on your great deals!

Please post your mini Bennett is the Bennett club.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Purdy! Your picture looks a lot better than mine. And I really like that Coach sticker. I'm going to keep my sticker in my planner. [emoji1] congrats twin!




Yay twin! Thanks. Yea my SA asked if she should take it off and I screamed NO. Lol


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased all 3 of these beauties from my outlet this evening.

Wildflower wristlet $21.75

Colorblock Exotic Accordion Zip wallet $56.25

WR/Saddle/Periwinkle Rivet Dakotak $157.50

FP Deletes were 60% off.

Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## MsBaggins

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased all 3 of these beauties from my outlet this evening.
> 
> Wildflower wristlet $21.75
> 
> Colorblock Exotic Accordion Zip wallet $56.25
> 
> WR/Saddle/Periwinkle Rivet Dakotak $157.50
> 
> FP Deletes were 60% off.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.


Nice!!! Love that wallet!!


----------



## petite_chic

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased all 3 of these beauties from my outlet this evening.
> 
> Wildflower wristlet $21.75
> 
> Colorblock Exotic Accordion Zip wallet $56.25
> 
> WR/Saddle/Periwinkle Rivet Dakotak $157.50
> 
> FP Deletes were 60% off.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.




Love your haul, envy on the Dakota - Congratulations!


----------



## SEWDimples

MsBaggins said:


> Nice!!! Love that wallet!!



Thanks! I've been searching for it to match my Nomad Colorblock Exotic in Stone color. Now I can finally use my purse.



petite_chic said:


> Love your haul, envy on the Dakota - Congratulations!



Thanks! SA said they received it today. She knew I would like it. The price was unreal.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> It's a decent size too, $110 cdn plus tax



Great! now i just need to get in there lol. 



SEWDimples said:


> Purchased all 3 of these beauties from my outlet this evening.
> 
> Wildflower wristlet $21.75
> 
> Colorblock Exotic Accordion Zip wallet $56.25
> 
> WR/Saddle/Periwinkle Rivet Dakotak $157.50
> 
> FP Deletes were 60% off.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.



Nice haul! pretty flowers. Enjoy.


----------



## Suzwhat

Scored these cuties at the outlet today.  What looks like a scratch on Snoopy is a stray hair.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suzwhat said:


> Scored these cuties at the outlet today.  What looks like a scratch on Snoopy is a stray hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278795



Cute pairing!


----------



## ilikesunshine

momtok said:


> So I had the email coupon, which pretty much begged to be used, right?  I had no choice.   .... Then I saw the sea-glass (essentially a mint color), and that was it.  Instant, instant love. (Pictures below.)
> 
> I also got the Ava tote in ... midnight?   I'm not actually sure.  I would have said it was royal blue (receipt says the color code is "ELQ" ), but I don't even have a pic of the bag because it was a gift for a friend who is developing spine problems.  We dropped it off on the way home.  I've purchased a few other bags for this friend over the past year (phoebe, collette, and a canvas messenger thing), but the other day she was told she has "the back of a 70 year old" due to an accident in her younger years.  She's only 46.  :-/  So I got her the Ava in that pretty royal blue as a pick-me up.  I figure it's a pretty leather color, but a little lighter on the shoulder than some other bags.
> 
> Of course the other perk was that her Ava put me over the $250 for the 25% off.  So I guess not completely altruistic.
> 
> I'm surprised at how well the seaglass must have sold.  They only had two mini-Bennetts left after mine, no totes at all in that color, and I bought their last accordion zip.  I should probably feel guilty, but the color was *instant* love, the leather on the mini-Bennett is soft, and that coupon took the Bennett to $74, accordion to $67, wristlet to $18, daughter's scarf/wrap to $48, and friend's Ava to $112.  Close enough to clearance prices, right?
> 
> Pics:  my minty goodness ... followed by daughter's minty scarf/wrap ... followed by a pic of Bennett with the sister she resembles most (Speedy B 25).  I'd never looked at the Bennetts before, and it's actually bigger than I expected.  About 2 cm less than Speedy in length, and maybe 1 cm less wide.  I find myself wanting to carry them BOTH tomorrow.





frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3278222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearose bag charm





Suzwhat said:


> Scored these cuties at the outlet today.  What looks like a scratch on Snoopy is a stray hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278795





SEWDimples said:


> Purchased all 3 of these beauties from my outlet this evening.
> 
> Wildflower wristlet $21.75
> 
> Colorblock Exotic Accordion Zip wallet $56.25
> 
> WR/Saddle/Periwinkle Rivet Dakotak $157.50
> 
> FP Deletes were 60% off.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.



OMG...love everyone's goodies. FP are now 60% off...ugh! I can't get there before the coupon expires - probably better since I am hoovering on BAN Island.


----------



## amvaldez18

In Austin for the weekend visiting friends and stopped by the outlet. Picked up a new Phoebe and wallet in bluejay with the tiered coupon! Love this color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

amvaldez18 said:


> In Austin for the weekend visiting friends and stopped by the outlet. Picked up a new Phoebe and wallet in bluejay with the tiered coupon! Love this color!


Great color


----------



## Iamminda

amvaldez18 said:


> In Austin for the weekend visiting friends and stopped by the outlet. Picked up a new Phoebe and wallet in bluejay with the tiered coupon! Love this color!



What a pretty blue!  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

amvaldez18 said:


> In Austin for the weekend visiting friends and stopped by the outlet. Picked up a new Phoebe and wallet in bluejay with the tiered coupon! Love this color!




That is so pretty...great find!


----------



## SEWDimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Great! now i just need to get in there lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul! pretty flowers. Enjoy.


Thanks!



ilikesunshine said:


> OMG...love everyone's goodies. FP are now 60% off...ugh! I can't get there before the coupon expires - probably better since I am hoovering on BAN Island.



Thanks



amvaldez18 said:


> In Austin for the weekend visiting friends and stopped by the outlet. Picked up a new Phoebe and wallet in bluejay with the tiered coupon! Love this color!



Congrats!  Love the color.


----------



## ildera5

Quick stop at the outlet last night for a friend and picked up this cosmetic case for myself .


----------



## HesitantShopper

amvaldez18 said:


> In Austin for the weekend visiting friends and stopped by the outlet. Picked up a new Phoebe and wallet in bluejay with the tiered coupon! Love this color!



What a pretty color! enjoy!



ildera5 said:


> Quick stop at the outlet last night for a friend and picked up this cosmetic case for myself .



Love this print!


----------



## amvaldez18

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Great color







Iamminda said:


> What a pretty blue!  Enjoy!






MKB0925 said:


> That is so pretty...great find!






SEWDimples said:


> Congrats!  Love the color.






HesitantShopper said:


> What a pretty color! enjoy!



Thanks yall! I love it. My hubby and I have been trying for our first child and it has been a rough year so this was a pick me up from him I went in looking for a black bag because I actually don't have one in my collection.   last time I went in for a black bag too but walked out with one in Plum. I haven't moved in yet, didn't want to get it messed up on 6th street last night.


----------



## myluvofbags

ildera5 said:


> Quick stop at the outlet last night for a friend and picked up this cosmetic case for myself .


Super cute, loving the print!


----------



## amvaldez18

ildera5 said:


> Quick stop at the outlet last night for a friend and picked up this cosmetic case for myself .



I really love this print on the tote.  The flowers are the same but alot bigger. I almost got it but I was worried about what I would wear with it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Scored these cuties at the outlet today.  What looks like a scratch on Snoopy is a stray hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278795



Hey Suz!!   Twins on the wristlet!!       Now I wish I had the tote, too!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hologram Chelsea


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hologram Chelsea




I like it.  I have one too.  [emoji6]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> I like it.  I have one too.  [emoji6]


Twins, again&#55358;&#56599;&#55358;&#56599;


----------



## arret77

Did a charge send for the navy nomad. She's a beauty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

arret77 said:


> Did a charge send for the navy nomad. She's a beauty!



Looks very nice done in Navy!


----------



## CoachCruiser

MFF Hologram line. SO pretty! Also got an adorable Snoopy tote which I'll update as soon as I break him out!


----------



## shillinggirl88

arret77 said:


> Did a charge send for the navy nomad. She's a beauty!



Nice! Charge send from an outlet?


----------



## shillinggirl88

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Hologram line. SO pretty! Also got an adorable Snoopy tote which I'll update as soon as I break him out!



That's really a pretty set!


----------



## amethyst25

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hologram Chelsea




Love this! Is this a new retail item or outlet item?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

amethyst25 said:


> Love this! Is this a new retail item or outlet item?


 
I think it came from the China site and they retagged it with a F on the inside creed tag.


----------



## Nymeria1

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Hologram line. SO pretty! Also got an adorable Snoopy tote which I'll update as soon as I break him out!



Very pretty set!  It goes with everything!


----------



## Rikilove10

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Hologram line. SO pretty! Also got an adorable Snoopy tote which I'll update as soon as I break him out!



Loooove! You have great taste. The bag and matching wallet look a combination of classic and modern design styles. Love it!


----------



## Rikilove10

jenn805 said:


> Mini Rhyder 33 &#10084;&#65039;



Nice! I love the rivet detailing.


----------



## sb2

Stopped at my local outlet over the weekend and saw this trench coat.  I have wanted to buy one on the FOS for a while but wasn't sure about size.  Saw this one in an XXS and what do you know it fit like a glove and with it only being $86 you know it had to come home.  Also got the key case and cosmetic case and loop, (and Indie loafers from Macy's).  Then stopped by Marshalls on the way home and found the flip flops for a steal.


----------



## BeachBagGal

sb2 said:


> Stopped at my local outlet over the weekend and saw this trench coat.  I have wanted to buy one on the FOS for a while but wasn't sure about size.  Saw this one in an XXS and what do you know it fit like a glove and with it only being $86 you know it had to come home.  Also got the key case and cosmetic case and loop, (and Indie loafers from Macy's).  Then stopped by Marshalls on the way home and found the flip flops for a steal.




Great goodies and deals! Coat looks like really nice quality.


----------



## sb2

BeachBagGal said:


> Great goodies and deals! Coat looks like really nice quality.



Thank you, and yes the coat is really nice.  I'm happy they had my size


----------



## crazyforcoach09

sb2 said:


> Stopped at my local outlet over the weekend and saw this trench coat.  I have wanted to buy one on the FOS for a while but wasn't sure about size.  Saw this one in an XXS and what do you know it fit like a glove and with it only being $86 you know it had to come home.  Also got the key case and cosmetic case and loop, (and Indie loafers from Macy's).  Then stopped by Marshalls on the way home and found the flip flops for a steal.


Twins on the shoes. Mine arrived today in black. Already own oxblood


----------



## Icecaramellatte

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Hologram line. SO pretty! Also got an adorable Snoopy tote which I'll update as soon as I break him out!



Beautiful set. Congrats!


----------



## sb2

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on the shoes. Mine arrived today in black. Already own oxblood



CforC your picture of the oxblood ones a while back where a help on me getting the black ones


----------



## crazyforcoach09

sb2 said:


> CforC your picture of the oxblood ones a while back where a help on me getting the black ones


Hehe. Glad I could help.


----------



## arret77

shillinggirl88 said:


> Nice! Charge send from an outlet?


 Yes I did a charge send from my outlet.  Wanted to be able to use the coupon before it expired. That made it such a great deal!



HesitantShopper said:


> Looks very nice done in Navy!


Thanks!


----------



## shillinggirl88

arret77 said:


> Yes I did a charge send from my outlet.  Wanted to be able to use the coupon before it expired. That made it such a great deal!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Wow...is navy hitting the outlets or was that one a return or error?


----------



## arret77

shillinggirl88 said:


> Wow...is navy hitting the outlets or was that one a return or error?


I'm not sure if it was a return.  I didn't see anything I wanted at my outlet so I asked if they could search for a navy nomad. And they said the system show a few of them.  So they ordered it for me at the outlet discounts and shipped it to me.


----------



## shillinggirl88

arret77 said:


> I'm not sure if it was a return.  I didn't see anything I wanted at my outlet so I asked if they could search for a navy nomad. And they said the system show a few of them.  So they ordered it for me at the outlet discounts and shipped it to me.


 
Wow again!  Wish I would have known.  So 50+25%?  That's awesome!  Maybe I should check with my outlet!


----------



## arret77

shillinggirl88 said:


> Wow again!  Wish I would have known.  So 50+25%?  That's awesome!  Maybe I should check with my outlet!


It was 50%+20%+25% . The 25% off was the mailer coupon. I couldn't believe how great of a deal it was! I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## jenn805

Rikilove10 said:


> Nice! I love the rivet detailing.



Thank you &#128512;


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hologram Chelsea



Congrats! Adorable. Enjoy. 



arret77 said:


> Did a charge send for the navy nomad. She's a beauty!



Congrats! Beautiful bag. What a fantastic deal! 

I have 2 Nomads and love them. Enjoy!



CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Hologram line. SO pretty! Also got an adorable Snoopy tote which I'll update as soon as I break him out!



Cute! I like the new wildflower pattern. Enjoy!



sb2 said:


> Stopped at my local outlet over the weekend and saw this trench coat.  I have wanted to buy one on the FOS for a while but wasn't sure about size.  Saw this one in an XXS and what do you know it fit like a glove and with it only being $86 you know it had to come home.  Also got the key case and cosmetic case and loop, (and Indie loafers from Macy's).  Then stopped by Marshalls on the way home and found the flip flops for a steal.



Nice haul. Congrats!


----------



## Rikilove10

sb2 said:


> Stopped at my local outlet over the weekend and saw this trench coat.  I have wanted to buy one on the FOS for a while but wasn't sure about size.  Saw this one in an XXS and what do you know it fit like a glove and with it only being $86 you know it had to come home.  Also got the key case and cosmetic case and loop, (and Indie loafers from Macy's).  Then stopped by Marshalls on the way home and found the flip flops for a steal.



Outstanding and beautiful haul!! I absolutely love the trench coat!


----------



## Rikilove10

Found a great work travel bag: Hamptons Vintage Leather Flap bag. It is so very roomy. Perfect for my file folders, iPad and other work items. I picked up this baby along with a L.A.M.B. Commodore hobo bag and a gorgeous black dress from the same consignment store.  Fun times!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rikilove10 said:


> Found a great work travel bag: Hamptons Vintage Leather Flap bag. It is so very roomy. Perfect for my file folders, iPad and other work items. I picked up this baby along with a L.A.M.B. Commodore hobo bag and a gorgeous black dress from the same consignment store.  Fun times!



Very nice! look at that pretty liner.


----------



## mmgirl77

New to me hot pink gathered Lindsey


----------



## carterazo

mmgirl77 said:


> New to me hot pink gathered Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283543


She's so pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

mmgirl77 said:


> New to me hot pink gathered Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283543



Nice find! great fob too.


----------



## CoachMaven

sb2 said:


> Stopped at my local outlet over the weekend and saw this trench coat.  I have wanted to buy one on the FOS for a while but wasn't sure about size.  Saw this one in an XXS and what do you know it fit like a glove and with it only being $86 you know it had to come home.  Also got the key case and cosmetic case and loop, (and Indie loafers from Macy's).  Then stopped by Marshalls on the way home and found the flip flops for a steal.



I really like those floral accessories! Did the outlet have this print in a tote by chance?


----------



## sb2

CoachMaven said:


> I really like those floral accessories! Did the outlet have this print in a tote by chance?



Yes they had the tote at the time I was there.  No wallets though.


----------



## Hobbsy

Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.


Verrrry nice. Love the size


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrrry nice. Love the size



Thanks! I love the size and it's much easier to get in/out of versus the first release Aces,  for me anyway!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks! I love the size and it's much easier to get in/out of versus the first release Aces,  for me anyway!


I agree. Nice opening


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks! I love the size and it's much easier to get in/out of versus the first release Aces,  for me anyway!


H. Do you own ruyder 33 or reg rhyder for comparison pics pls.


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.



So pretty and have a happy birthday.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.


Shoot. Forgot. Happy bday


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> H. Do you own ruyder 33 or reg rhyder for comparison pics pls.



I have the gold metallic 33 and it's packed away. This Ace is not as long, I'd say it's about the same height and it's a little wider than the 33 rhyder.


----------



## Hobbsy

Noriko said:


> People who sit right next to you at the movies when there are other seats available



Thanks, my birthday isn't for a few weeks...but thank you! &#128518;


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Shoot. Forgot. Happy bday



It's not for a few weeks but I thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> I have the gold metallic 33 and it's packed away. This Ace is not as long, I'd say it's about the same height and it's a little wider than the 33 rhyder.


That is what i told my friend. I love the size of the Ace 28.


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That is what i told my friend. I love the size of the Ace 28.



It's a really nice size!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.



Looks really nice done in a suede! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks really nice done in a suede! Happy Birthday!



I love it! Birthday isn't for a few weeks but I appreciate the greeting!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you! I got it because of your help and really like it!


----------



## OrganizedHome

Shopped The Dillard's Sale Yesterday & Got This Handbag For $73.03 Tax Included!

Edie 31 In Black Cherry


----------



## jenn805

OrganizedHome said:


> Shopped The Dillard's Sale Yesterday & Got This Handbag For $73.03 Tax Included!
> 
> Edie 31 In Black Cherry
> 
> View attachment 3284729


Love the color &#128149;


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  She's stunning.  Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  She's stunning.  Congrats!



Thanks so much!! &#128522;


----------



## Izzy48

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.


Very pretty!


----------



## Izzy48

mmgirl77 said:


> New to me hot pink gathered Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283543



Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## Hobbsy

Izzy48 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Mariquel

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.



That's a nice bag!  Happy early birthday!



OrganizedHome said:


> Shopped The Dillard's Sale Yesterday & Got This Handbag For $73.03 Tax Included!
> 
> Edie 31 In Black Cherry
> 
> View attachment 3284729




You got a great deal on a cute purse!


----------



## Hobbsy

Mariquel said:


> That's a nice bag!  Happy early birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a great deal on a cute purse!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

OrganizedHome said:


> Shopped The Dillard's Sale Yesterday & Got This Handbag For $73.03 Tax Included!
> 
> Edie 31 In Black Cherry
> 
> View attachment 3284729



What an amazing deal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

OrganizedHome said:


> Shopped The Dillard's Sale Yesterday & Got This Handbag For $73.03 Tax Included!
> 
> Edie 31 In Black Cherry
> 
> View attachment 3284729



what an awesome deal! great color too.


----------



## carterazo

OrganizedHome said:


> Shopped The Dillard's Sale Yesterday & Got This Handbag For $73.03 Tax Included!
> 
> Edie 31 In Black Cherry
> 
> View attachment 3284729


Now that's what I call a DEAL! [emoji41] 
Congrats!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

organizedhome said:


> shopped the dillard's sale yesterday & got this handbag for $73.03 tax included!
> 
> Edie 31 in black cherry
> 
> View attachment 3284729



wow...awesome deal!


----------



## Rikilove10

OrganizedHome said:


> Shopped The Dillard's Sale Yesterday & Got This Handbag For $73.03 Tax Included!
> 
> Edie 31 In Black Cherry
> 
> View attachment 3284729



Gorgeous! I love the Edie bags. I have a light grey one and i've been itching to get another in a different color. Great find!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.




Very nice! [emoji173]&#65039; Happy pre-bday! [emoji3]


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! [emoji173]&#65039; Happy pre-bday! [emoji3]



Thank you!! &#9786;


----------



## queenanne

Here's my new Dinky!! Pistachio with the iridescent feather. Love.......


----------



## Hobbsy

queenanne said:


> Here's my new Dinky!! Pistachio with the iridescent feather. Love.......
> 
> View attachment 3285161
> View attachment 3285162
> View attachment 3285164



Love that color bag and your charm!


----------



## queenanne

Hobbsy said:


> Love that color bag and your charm!




Thank you so much! I was so excited when I opened the box.


----------



## frivofrugalista

queenanne said:


> Here's my new Dinky!! Pistachio with the iridescent feather. Love.......
> 
> View attachment 3285161
> View attachment 3285162
> View attachment 3285164




Beautiful colour!


----------



## MKB0925

OrganizedHome said:


> Shopped The Dillard's Sale Yesterday & Got This Handbag For $73.03 Tax Included!
> 
> 
> 
> Edie 31 In Black Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284729




Wow! Awesome deal! Love black cherry!


----------



## MKB0925

queenanne said:


> Here's my new Dinky!! Pistachio with the iridescent feather. Love.......
> 
> View attachment 3285161
> View attachment 3285162
> View attachment 3285164




Looks great! Very pretty..


----------



## queenanne

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful colour!







MKB0925 said:


> Looks great! Very pretty..




Thank you!! I was eagerly waiting for this bag. They just put it out on the floor here in my country. 

The duffles, outlaws and rogues are not out yet. Will only come on March 10, all the spring collections. I'll have to wait and just look through TPF to keep myself happy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

queenanne said:


> Here's my new Dinky!! Pistachio with the iridescent feather. Love.......
> 
> View attachment 3285161
> View attachment 3285162
> View attachment 3285164



super cute! you got a great charm too.


----------



## queenanne

HesitantShopper said:


> super cute! you got a great charm too.




Thank you!! [emoji2]


----------



## localina13

queenanne said:


> Here's my new Dinky!! Pistachio with the iridescent feather. Love.......
> 
> View attachment 3285161
> View attachment 3285162
> View attachment 3285164



This is the exact bag and charm on my want list. Love the color and charm!!!


----------



## queenanne

localina13 said:


> This is the exact bag and charm on my want list. Love the color and charm!!!




Thank you so much!! I was lucky. My SA told me that the Dinky came and so I went to the boutique to check the colours out. I fell in love with the pistachio. They only had two of it. She took one out from the store and I quickly opened the charm box. And that was it.....

I guess I was just lucky and my SA sort of helped me with that luck. [emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## BeachBagGal

queenanne said:


> Here's my new Dinky!! Pistachio with the iridescent feather. Love.......
> 
> View attachment 3285161
> View attachment 3285162
> View attachment 3285164



So cute and the charm looks perfect with it!


----------



## pursecharm

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.




Bet it looks great on you!


----------



## Hobbsy

pursecharm said:


> Bet it looks great on you!



Thank you, I love this bag!


----------



## MsBaggins

queenanne said:


> Here's my new Dinky!! Pistachio with the iridescent feather. Love.......
> 
> View attachment 3285161
> View attachment 3285162
> View attachment 3285164


Looove that color!


----------



## queenanne

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and the charm looks perfect with it!







MsBaggins said:


> Looove that color!




Thank you!! I'm so happy. Can't wait to use it tomorrow when I watch Madonna's Rebel Heart concert [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MsBaggins

queenanne said:


> Thank you!! I'm so happy. Can't wait to use it tomorrow when I watch Madonna's Rebel Heart concert [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Awesome!!! Have fun!!


----------



## queenanne

MsBaggins said:


> Awesome!!! Have fun!!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Hobbsy said:


> Early birthday present is here and a keeper. Honey suede Ace.




Very pretty! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hobbsy

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty! Happy Birthday!



Thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet stuff today. 70 off


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet stuff today. 70 off




Twins on these and I found this too


----------



## jenn805

gr8onteej said:


> Twins on these and I found this too
> View attachment 3287615


Did you find at an outlet?
It's really cute


----------



## gr8onteej

jenn805 said:


> Did you find at an outlet?
> 
> It's really cute




Yes, got them from Woodbury Commons.


----------



## jenn805

gr8onteej said:


> Yes, got them from Woodbury Commons.



Thanks  &#128512;


----------



## CoachMaven

Completely unexpected purchase at the outlet today, their new City Tote in "wildflower" print. I love it for Spring/Summer!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Twins on these and I found this too
> View attachment 3287615


Cuteeee


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet stuff today. 70 off




Great items! Congrats! 


gr8onteej said:


> Twins on these and I found this too
> View attachment 3287615




Love it, so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Great items! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, so pretty!



Thanks JB


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cuteeee







Jaidybug said:


> Great items! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, so pretty!




Thank you ladies! [emoji16]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

I was so sad when I thought I missed the chance to get a Borough bag brand new & resale prices were crazy. Then I found this beauty nwt at a local consignment store for an amazing price!!! I love it so much!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

CoachMaven said:


> Completely unexpected purchase at the outlet today, their new City Tote in "wildflower" print. I love it for Spring/Summer!




This is gorgeous!


----------



## MsBaggins

CoachMaven said:


> Completely unexpected purchase at the outlet today, their new City Tote in "wildflower" print. I love it for Spring/Summer!




Nice! Really liking that pattern.


----------



## MsBaggins

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3288117
> View attachment 3288118
> 
> I was so sad when I thought I missed the chance to get a Borough bag brand new & resale prices were crazy. Then I found this beauty nwt at a local consignment store for an amazing price!!! I love it so much!




Great bag! Congrats on the find!


----------



## Izzy48

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3288117
> View attachment 3288118
> 
> I was so sad when I thought I missed the chance to get a Borough bag brand new & resale prices were crazy. Then I found this beauty nwt at a local consignment store for an amazing price!!! I love it so much![/QU.
> 
> Congrats! Really pretty.


----------



## Izzy48

CoachMaven said:


> Completely unexpected purchase at the outlet today, their new City Tote in "wildflower" print. I love it for Spring/Summer!


 
A great tote! Beautiful for spring!


----------



## letstalkbags

CoachMaven said:


> Completely unexpected purchase at the outlet today, their new City Tote in "wildflower" print. I love it for Spring/Summer!


I loved this tote too. So classy and the tote is a perfect size ! I have bramble rose print already so I chose hologram tote set. Enjoy yours !


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> Completely unexpected purchase at the outlet today, their new City Tote in "wildflower" print. I love it for Spring/Summer!



Saw that recently in person, truly is a lovely spring/summer pattern!


----------



## jenn805

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3288117
> View attachment 3288118
> 
> I was so sad when I thought I missed the chance to get a Borough bag brand new & resale prices were crazy. Then I found this beauty nwt at a local consignment store for an amazing price!!! I love it so much!



Nice find &#128512;


----------



## VerucaSalt921

jenn805 said:


> Nice find [emoji3]







Izzy48 said:


> VerucaSalt921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288117
> View attachment 3288118
> 
> 
> I was so sad when I thought I missed the chance to get a Borough bag brand new & resale prices were crazy. Then I found this beauty nwt at a local consignment store for an amazing price!!! I love it so much![/QU.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsBaggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag! Congrats on the find!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I know I'm a little late to the party but I feel like it's a classic [emoji173]&#65039; I love it!
Click to expand...


----------



## carterazo

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3288117
> View attachment 3288118
> 
> I was so sad when I thought I missed the chance to get a Borough bag brand new & resale prices were crazy. Then I found this beauty nwt at a local consignment store for an amazing price!!! I love it so much!


What a find!  Congrats on finding this classic. (I am of course very bias as I loooove this bag.   )


----------



## VerucaSalt921

carterazo said:


> What a find!  Congrats on finding this classic. (I am of course very bias as I loooove this bag.   )




It's so funny you were one of the people that turned me on to it!!! I totally missed it when it was out!!! [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## carterazo

carterazo said:


> What a find!  Congrats on finding this classic. (I am of course very bias as I loooove this bag.   )





VerucaSalt921 said:


> It's so funny you were one of the people that turned me on to it!!! I totally missed it when it was out!!! [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


Glad to be of help. [emoji41]


----------



## Goofydes

Here is 2 new wallets I got on sale at Macys and Bloomingdales: The Nomad wallet in saddle and the compact wallet in eggplant/saddle. The compact wallet is a lot more functional than I thought and plan I getting a second in another color. The eggplant of it though is a lot lighter than online and is more of a darker lavender/mauve color than a darker purple.


----------



## SEWDimples

Goofydes said:


> Here is 2 new wallets I got on sale at Macys and Bloomingdales: The Nomad wallet in saddle and the compact wallet in eggplant/saddle. The compact wallet is a lot more functional than I thought and plan I getting a second in another color. The eggplant of it though is a lot lighter than online and is more of a darker lavender/mauve color than a darker purple.



Congrats! Two nice wallets.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> Here is 2 new wallets I got on sale at Macys and Bloomingdales: The Nomad wallet in saddle and the compact wallet in eggplant/saddle. The compact wallet is a lot more functional than I thought and plan I getting a second in another color. The eggplant of it though is a lot lighter than online and is more of a darker lavender/mauve color than a darker purple.



very nice! i have been curious on the compact wallet but not been able to see one in person yet, always good to hear feedback on it. Great colors!


----------



## Anne R

Goofydes said:


> Here is 2 new wallets I got on sale at Macys and Bloomingdales: The Nomad wallet in saddle and the compact wallet in eggplant/saddle. The compact wallet is a lot more functional than I thought and plan I getting a second in another color. The eggplant of it though is a lot lighter than online and is more of a darker lavender/mauve color than a darker purple.


We're twins on the compact case. I love mine! I find myself using it in place of my full-size wallet because it takes up less space and reduces the weight in my purse.


----------



## Rikilove10

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3288117
> View attachment 3288118
> 
> I was so sad when I thought I missed the chance to get a Borough bag brand new & resale prices were crazy. Then I found this beauty nwt at a local consignment store for an amazing price!!! I love it so much!



Beautiful! I love the color, too!


----------



## carterazo

Goofydes said:


> Here is 2 new wallets I got on sale at Macys and Bloomingdales: The Nomad wallet in saddle and the compact wallet in eggplant/saddle. The compact wallet is a lot more functional than I thought and plan I getting a second in another color. The eggplant of it though is a lot lighter than online and is more of a darker lavender/mauve color than a darker purple.


Very nice.  Congrats! 
 (Now I must go see the compact one in person. [emoji4] )


----------



## jan1124

Goofydes said:


> Here is 2 new wallets I got on sale at Macys and Bloomingdales: The Nomad wallet in saddle and the compact wallet in eggplant/saddle. The compact wallet is a lot more functional than I thought and plan I getting a second in another color. The eggplant of it though is a lot lighter than online and is more of a darker lavender/mauve color than a darker purple.



Love both of your wallets! Great choices!  Do you know if the Compact Wallet is basically the same as the Chinese New Year (will post link of reveal)wallet?  The CNY, I purchased, like it, but wish it wasn't so thick.  Hoping it will soften.http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/mercer-me-ive-got-a-new-beauty-and-930104-2.html 
(pictures in post #22)


----------



## Goofydes

jan1124 said:


> Love both of your wallets! Great choices!  Do you know if the Compact Wallet is basically the same as the Chinese New Year (will post link of reveal)wallet?  The CNY, I purchased, like it, but wish it wasn't so thick.  Hoping it will soften.http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/mercer-me-ive-got-a-new-beauty-and-930104-2.html
> (pictures in post #22)


I am most certain it is. I am going to have to end up returning the Nomad wallet. I don't know if I got a dud or it is the way it is, but the main snap closure is way too difficult for me to open. I am afraid that I am going to tear that sucker right off!! I really like the open envelope coin pocket (that snap is easy to open). The coin pocket is even lined with leather. I like the compact wallet so much that I ordered the Chinese New Year one, so I will do a comparison and let you know if they are the same.


----------



## Chineka

Goofydes said:


> Here is 2 new wallets I got on sale at Macys and Bloomingdales: The Nomad wallet in saddle and the compact wallet in eggplant/saddle. The compact wallet is a lot more functional than I thought and plan I getting a second in another color. The eggplant of it though is a lot lighter than online and is more of a darker lavender/mauve color than a darker purple.


That eggplant is such a beautiful color.


----------



## Caspin22

My new gold Hologram collection. Chelsea, soft wallet, Nolita chain wristlet, and small corner zip wristlet.


----------



## gr8onteej

Canderson22 said:


> My new gold Hologram collection. Chelsea, soft wallet, Nolita chain wristlet, and small corner zip wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3290759




Twins on all except Nolita.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Canderson22 said:


> My new gold Hologram collection. Chelsea, soft wallet, Nolita chain wristlet, and small corner zip wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3290759



Congrats! Twins on Chelsea and corner zip wristlet.


----------



## ildera5

Canderson22 said:


> My new gold Hologram collection. Chelsea, soft wallet, Nolita chain wristlet, and small corner zip wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3290759




Awesome set!!  Congrats .


----------



## Dmurphy1

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3288117
> View attachment 3288118
> 
> I was so sad when I thought I missed the chance to get a Borough bag brand new & resale prices were crazy. Then I found this beauty nwt at a local consignment store for an amazing price!!! I love it so much!


Gorgeous, enjoy your great find !!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Twins on all except Nolita.  Congrats and enjoy!


I might get nolita and use as makeup case


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Canderson22 said:


> My new gold Hologram collection. Chelsea, soft wallet, Nolita chain wristlet, and small corner zip wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3290759


Congrats. Twins on most and you just me an idea for the nolita.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> My new gold Hologram collection. Chelsea, soft wallet, Nolita chain wristlet, and small corner zip wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3290759



Great buys!  I might be the only one that didn't buy these but they are super cute!


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. Twins on most and you just me an idea for the nolita.



What's your idea?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Canderson22 said:


> What's your idea?


To use nolita as a makeup case


----------



## pbnjam

Not sure if I am keeping both yet.


----------



## carterazo

pbnjam said:


> Not sure if I am keeping both yet.
> 
> View attachment 3292839


So pretty!  (A really hard choice.  )


----------



## SEWDimples

pbnjam said:


> Not sure if I am keeping both yet.
> 
> View attachment 3292839



Congrats! Both are very nice, but I really like the one with the dark hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Not sure if I am keeping both yet.
> 
> View attachment 3292839




Darn those are cute!


----------



## Dmurphy1

pbnjam said:


> Not sure if I am keeping both yet.
> 
> View attachment 3292839


Tough choice, I'm loving the black with gunmetal hardware


----------



## MsBaggins

pbnjam said:


> Not sure if I am keeping both yet.
> 
> View attachment 3292839


Love those!

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Not sure if I am keeping both yet.
> 
> View attachment 3292839



These are cute!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Not sure if I am keeping both yet.
> 
> View attachment 3292839



Very cute!  They are so different looking -- hard to choose.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Some goodies from the outlet yesterday! Got the last wildflower coin purse in the display at the register, I've been wanting something in this print and desperately needed a coin purse. Perfect! Also got a wallet for my husband for his birthday next week.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3293404
> 
> 
> Some goodies from the outlet yesterday! Got the last wildflower coin purse in the display at the register, I've been wanting something in this print and desperately needed a coin purse. Perfect! Also got a wallet for my husband for his birthday next week.



That coin purse is adorable....


----------



## Iamminda

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3293404
> 
> 
> Some goodies from the outlet yesterday! Got the last wildflower coin purse in the display at the register, I've been wanting something in this print and desperately needed a coin purse. Perfect! Also got a wallet for my husband for his birthday next week.



Those are cute.  Especially love that soft pink.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Very cute!  They are so different looking -- hard to choose.







HesitantShopper said:


> These are cute!







MsBaggins said:


> Love those!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app







Dmurphy1 said:


> Tough choice, I'm loving the black with gunmetal hardware







BeachBagGal said:


> Darn those are cute!







SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Both are very nice, but I really like the one with the dark hardware.







carterazo said:


> So pretty!  (A really hard choice.  )




Thank you ladies! I think I will be keeping just the black one though both are pretty. I can see the white leather getting dirty so I can live with just one. [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

$18. Outlet


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $18. Outlet




Twins!


----------



## Caspin22

gr8onteej said:


> Twins!



Triplets!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Twins!


Price was crazy great


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Price was crazy great



Mine was a bit more than $18, but still very good.


----------



## Caspin22

Yesterday's finds. Plus an extra special goodie that won't be here until next week.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3293404
> 
> 
> Some goodies from the outlet yesterday! Got the last wildflower coin purse in the display at the register, I've been wanting something in this print and desperately needed a coin purse. Perfect! Also got a wallet for my husband for his birthday next week.



nice picks! i _almost_ bought one of those WF coin pouches but the shape didn't suit where i wanted to put it. Very pretty print!


----------



## pbnjam

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3293404
> 
> 
> Some goodies from the outlet yesterday! Got the last wildflower coin purse in the display at the register, I've been wanting something in this print and desperately needed a coin purse. Perfect! Also got a wallet for my husband for his birthday next week.



Very cute slgs! Love wildflower print. Congrats!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> $18. Outlet




Very pretty! Love this feather.


Canderson22 said:


> Yesterday's finds. Plus an extra special goodie that won't be here until next week.
> 
> View attachment 3293789
> 
> View attachment 3293790



Cute luggage tags and feather charm! Would love go see how you use these.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Canderson22 said:


> Mine was a bit more than $18, but still very good.


Coach pricing is crazy. I got mine last week.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $18. Outlet



What an awesome find!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Yesterday's finds. Plus an extra special goodie that won't be here until next week.
> 
> View attachment 3293789
> 
> View attachment 3293790



More great finds!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> What an awesome find!


Thank you


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coach pricing is crazy. I got mine last week.



I got mine last night.  They didn't have them the night before (yes I was there two days in a row - second time was to do a charge send), nor did they have the Baseman luggage tags the night before.  They seem to put stuff out randomly.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Canderson22 said:


> I got mine last night.  They didn't have them the night before (yes I was there two days in a row - second time was to do a charge send), nor did they have the Baseman luggage tags the night before.  They seem to put stuff out randomly.


Charge send. What goodie is coming???  Nothing better than a good find


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Charge send. What goodie is coming???  Nothing better than a good find




I'll reveal it when it gets here.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Canderson22 said:


> I'll reveal it when it gets here.


Okie dokie


----------



## ildera5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $18. Outlet




TWINS .  Though up here, it was $24


----------



## CoachCruiser

MFF Celeste e/w hobo in Bluejay. I am in love with this color.  Also got a pretty star keyfob to go with it. Great prices last night at the outlet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Celeste e/w hobo in Bluejay. I am in love with this color.  Also got a pretty star keyfob to go with it. Great prices last night at the outlet.



Pretty color! i like the stars.


----------



## Nymeria1

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Celeste e/w hobo in Bluejay. I am in love with this color.  Also got a pretty star keyfob to go with it. Great prices last night at the outlet.



Very pretty bag!  I love the style and lovely blue.  Stars really add to it!


----------



## letstalkbags

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Celeste e/w hobo in Bluejay. I am in love with this color.  Also got a pretty star keyfob to go with it. Great prices last night at the outlet.


This is so pretty and the stars look great on it.


----------



## letstalkbags

Outlet haul !


----------



## jan1124

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $18. Outlet




Did you know this was the gift they gave to people attending the VIP Event in boutiques when they introduced the Dakotahs? They (supposedly) ran out - and are now selling them in the outlets? Amazing&#128578;


----------



## Iamminda

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Celeste e/w hobo in Bluejay. I am in love with this color.  Also got a pretty star keyfob to go with it. Great prices last night at the outlet.



This blue is so pretty!



letstalkbags said:


> Outlet haul !



Great haul!  I especially like the metallic items.


----------



## Izzy48

CoachCruiser said:


> MFF Celeste e/w hobo in Bluejay. I am in love with this color.  Also got a pretty star keyfob to go with it. Great prices last night at the outlet.



What a pretty color plus the style of bag is so convenient and fun to wear. Congrats!


----------



## Teagaggle

pbnjam said:


> Not sure if I am keeping both yet.
> 
> View attachment 3292839



I love the gunmetal one! Is the leather black? Would you mind sharing the style number for this?


----------



## pbnjam

Teagaggle said:


> I love the gunmetal one! Is the leather black? Would you mind sharing the style number for this?




65827 Blk 

[emoji1][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## gr8onteej

jan1124 said:


> Did you know this was the gift they gave to people attending the VIP Event in boutiques when they introduced the Dakotahs? They (supposedly) ran out - and are now selling them in the outlets? Amazing&#128578;




So that's why they are nicely boxed.


----------



## Caspin22

ildera5 said:


> TWINS .  Though up here, it was $24



So, yours was $24, CforC's was $18, and mine was $21.  Only Coach could sell the same item to three different people within a 48 hour period for three different prices!


----------



## Teagaggle

pbnjam said:


> 65827 Blk
> 
> [emoji1][emoji106]&#127995;


 
THANK YOU!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jan1124 said:


> Did you know this was the gift they gave to people attending the VIP Event in boutiques when they introduced the Dakotahs? They (supposedly) ran out - and are now selling them in the outlets? Amazing&#128578;


Ran out. Coach dont run out of nothing. Lololololololol
Fp snoppy sold out. Now they at the outlets. Lololol


----------



## ildera5

Canderson22 said:


> So, yours was $24, CforC's was $18, and mine was $21.  Only Coach could sell the same item to three different people within a 48 hour period for three different prices!




Only Coach!  Mind you, we will always be more expensive up here .. funny how across States it was different for you guys .


----------



## jan1124

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ran out. Coach dont run out of nothing. Lololololololol
> Fp snoppy sold out. Now they at the outlets. Lololol





Snoppy Snoopy Sloppy Sloopy......... And next month we'll probably get the 65th Anniversary bags with Legacy stripe linings...........


----------



## gr8onteej

ildera5 said:


> Only Coach!  Mind you, we will always be more expensive up here .. funny how across States it was different for you guys .




I think the pricing is different based on the discounts that were in effect at time of purchase.  Mine was $18 because SLGs were discounted 70%


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> I think the pricing is different based on the discounts that were in effect at time of purchase.  Mine was $18 because SLGs were discounted 70%


 
same for me


----------



## CoachCruiser

Izzy48 said:


> What a pretty color plus the style of bag is so convenient and fun to wear. Congrats!


Thank you! (And thank you to everyone who gave me compliments! I have yet to master the "multi quote" feature.) 

I needed this gorgeous blue color to give me a lift on these gray March days!!! Spring is almost here.


----------



## Caspin22

gr8onteej said:


> I think the pricing is different based on the discounts that were in effect at time of purchase.  Mine was $18 because SLGs were discounted 70%




Yup, mine was 50/30, for a total of 65%. The rest of the smalls were 60/30 but these were on a special table.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My two little newest additions. An SA at my local FP store found me a Beechwood Saddle bag 23 from the fall release, so I exchanged the Beechwood 23 I'd bought a while back. I also brought a dinky home. I ended with the Horse charm. I'm having trouble uploading pictures again, so can't post a picture of the charm. [emoji19]


----------



## letstalkbags

jan1124 said:


> Oh, I hope not ! I am hoping for something I haven't already seen .


----------



## letstalkbags

Iamminda said:


> Great haul!  I especially like the metallic items.



Thanks so much ! I am SUPER happy  with all these items. I coundn't believe that all this stuff was there so cheap !


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My two little newest additions. An SA at my local FP store found me a Beechwood Saddle bag 23 from the fall release, so I exchanged the Beechwood 23 I'd bought a while back. I also brought a dinky home. I ended with the Horse charm. I'm having trouble uploading pictures again, so can't post a picture of the charm. [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295154



Love your new bags!  Dinky is so darn cute!


----------



## frivofrugalista

iNeedCoffee said:


> My two little newest additions. An SA at my local FP store found me a Beechwood Saddle bag 23 from the fall release, so I exchanged the Beechwood 23 I'd bought a while back. I also brought a dinky home. I ended with the Horse charm. I'm having trouble uploading pictures again, so can't post a picture of the charm. [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295154




Beautiful! I'm really loving this pistachio colour on the dinky!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> My two little newest additions. An SA at my local FP store found me a Beechwood Saddle bag 23 from the fall release, so I exchanged the Beechwood 23 I'd bought a while back. I also brought a dinky home. I ended with the Horse charm. I'm having trouble uploading pictures again, so can't post a picture of the charm. [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295154



very nice! you got a great charm too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

letstalkbags said:


> Outlet haul !



Great finds! love the fobs.


----------



## MsBaggins

iNeedCoffee said:


> My two little newest additions. An SA at my local FP store found me a Beechwood Saddle bag 23 from the fall release, so I exchanged the Beechwood 23 I'd bought a while back. I also brought a dinky home. I ended with the Horse charm. I'm having trouble uploading pictures again, so can't post a picture of the charm. [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295154



Love them both!


----------



## yellowbernie

OK, I always loved this pattern, but the tote that it came in was way to big for me.  Then I saw this and had to give it a try.  It came today and I Love it, it's the perfect size for me.  So here she is.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your new bags! [emoji813] Dinky is so darn cute!





frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful! I'm really loving this pistachio colour on the dinky!





HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! you got a great charm too.





MsBaggins said:


> Love them both!


Thanks, ladies! I was a busy bee today too...[emoji7]


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My daughter is home for Spring Break, so we went to the outlet mall closest to us and did some major damage to my bank account. I almost got a  Mff Snoopy tote, it was to be a gift, but I made the rookie mistake of setting it down because I wasn't quite sure about it. Someone came along literally right behind me and got it. Oh well...my fault. 
Here are the goodies I did get. The Bennetts are for my daughter and myself. We're twins..haha. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariquel

iNeedCoffee said:


> My daughter is home for Spring Break, so we went to the outlet mall closest to us and did some major damage to my bank account. I almost got a  Mff Snoopy tote, it was to be a gift, but I made the rookie mistake of setting it down because I wasn't quite sure about it. Someone came along literally right behind me and got it. Oh well...my fault.
> Here are the goodies I did get. The Bennetts are for my daughter and myself. We're twins..haha. [emoji1]



Love your loot, especially the Snoopy stuff! Fun that your daughter and you are twins!


----------



## Teagaggle

yellowbernie said:


> OK, I always loved this pattern, but the tote that it came in was way to big for me.  Then I saw this and had to give it a try.  It came today and I Love it, it's the perfect size for me.  So here she is.


Love this print too! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> My daughter is home for Spring Break, so we went to the outlet mall closest to us and did some major damage to my bank account. I almost got a  Mff Snoopy tote, it was to be a gift, but I made the rookie mistake of setting it down because I wasn't quite sure about it. Someone came along literally right behind me and got it. Oh well...my fault.
> Here are the goodies I did get. The Bennetts are for my daughter and myself. We're twins..haha. [emoji1]



Great haul! sounds like a great time. Too bad on the snoopy tote but i find you have to glue yourself to an item unless your certain it's a no lol.


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> My daughter is home for Spring Break, so we went to the outlet mall closest to us and did some major damage to my bank account. I almost got a  Mff Snoopy tote, it was to be a gift, but I made the rookie mistake of setting it down because I wasn't quite sure about it. Someone came along literally right behind me and got it. Oh well...my fault.
> Here are the goodies I did get. The Bennetts are for my daughter and myself. We're twins..haha. [emoji1]



Crazy that your outlet still has the MFF Snoopy items...those were supposed to be pulled and sent back to JAX a week or two ago!!  Great haul!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> Crazy that your outlet still has the MFF Snoopy items...those were supposed to be pulled and sent back to JAX a week or two ago!!  Great haul!


Oh really? Oopsies. They had one last chalk (?) Mini Bennett, and a whole tray of wristlet in red and saddle, and about 6 cosmetic cases in the saddle. 


HesitantShopper said:


> Great haul! sounds like a great time. Too bad on the snoopy tote but i find you have to glue yourself to an item unless your certain it's a no lol.


Thanks!! I knew better, just wasn't thinking. The store was nearly empty, so my guard was down. 


Mariquel said:


> Love your loot, especially the Snoopy stuff! Fun that your daughter and you are twins!


Thank you!!


----------



## ccbfan

Canderson22 said:


> Crazy that your outlet still has the MFF Snoopy items...those were supposed to be pulled and sent back to JAX a week or two ago!!  Great haul!


I believe we go to the same outlets and I saw Snoopy items today.  Lots of them.


----------



## letstalkbags

iNeedCoffee said:


> My daughter is home for Spring Break, so we went to the outlet mall closest to us and did some major damage to my bank account. I almost got a  Mff Snoopy tote, it was to be a gift, but I made the rookie mistake of setting it down because I wasn't quite sure about it. Someone came along literally right behind me and got it. Oh well...my fault.
> Here are the goodies I did get. The Bennetts are for my daughter and myself. We're twins..haha. [emoji1]


Nicely done ! Love the wallet !
The prices on the Snoopy clearance yesterday were super good at 50% + another 40% off . I wanted  to buy another tote in red or any red Snoopy items but they were already gone. 
Enjoy and congrats on the great finds !


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My daughter is home for Spring Break, so we went to the outlet mall closest to us and did some major damage to my bank account. I almost got a  Mff Snoopy tote, it was to be a gift, but I made the rookie mistake of setting it down because I wasn't quite sure about it. Someone came along literally right behind me and got it. Oh well...my fault.
> Here are the goodies I did get. The Bennetts are for my daughter and myself. We're twins..haha. [emoji1]




Wow I love all that fun!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MKB0925

yellowbernie said:


> OK, I always loved this pattern, but the tote that it came in was way to big for me.  Then I saw this and had to give it a try.  It came today and I Love it, it's the perfect size for me.  So here she is.




I love this print! I just bought a wristlet in it!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> My daughter is home for Spring Break, so we went to the outlet mall closest to us and did some major damage to my bank account. I almost got a  Mff Snoopy tote, it was to be a gift, but I made the rookie mistake of setting it down because I wasn't quite sure about it. Someone came along literally right behind me and got it. Oh well...my fault.
> Here are the goodies I did get. The Bennetts are for my daughter and myself. We're twins..haha. [emoji1]




Great haul!! I love everything! I really like the Bennett..


----------



## iNeedCoffee

letstalkbags said:


> Nicely done ! Love the wallet !
> The prices on the Snoopy clearance yesterday were super good at 50% + another 40% off . I wanted  to buy another tote in red or any red Snoopy items but they were already gone.
> Enjoy and congrats on the great finds !


Thanks so much! The prices were kinda cray cray after some people having been charged really high for the MFF Snoopy stuff, what...a few weeks ago, right? 


MKB0925 said:


> Great haul!! I love everything! I really like the Bennett..


Thanks! I do too, was surprised at how useful it will be for me. It fit me nicely crossbody...and isn't too bulky. Yay!


BeachBagGal said:


> Wow I love all that fun!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks! I HAD to have some of the hologram stuff. Glad I found at least an slg in the Asian exclusive holo.


----------



## LauraTracy

iNeedCoffee said:


> My daughter is home for Spring Break, so we went to the outlet mall closest to us and did some major damage to my bank account. I almost got a  Mff Snoopy tote, it was to be a gift, but I made the rookie mistake of setting it down because I wasn't quite sure about it. Someone came along literally right behind me and got it. Oh well...my fault.
> Here are the goodies I did get. The Bennetts are for my daughter and myself. We're twins..haha. [emoji1]





iNeedCoffee said:


> My two little newest additions. An SA at my local FP store found me a Beechwood Saddle bag 23 from the fall release, so I exchanged the Beechwood 23 I'd bought a while back. I also brought a dinky home. I ended with the Horse charm. I'm having trouble uploading pictures again, so can't post a picture of the charm. [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295154



Wow, I need to shop with you.  Your new items are gorgeous.  Love the bennetts and that horse charm is adorable!  If I go to my outlet mall this weekend, it's on your head.


----------



## pursefan2013

crazyforcoach09 said:


> $18. Outlet


What's the style number on this? Also what outlet had these?

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pursefan2013 said:


> What's the style number on this? Also what outlet had these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


I got mine from Jesery Garden. I think Woodbury might still have them. I dont have the receipt handy for the style number.


----------



## gr8onteej

pursefan2013 said:


> What's the style number on this? Also what outlet had these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app




Woodbury Commons had some yesterday (Wed).
Style # F63598 - MTI Feather Bag Charm


----------



## pursefan2013

gr8onteej said:


> Woodbury Commons had some yesterday (Wed).
> Style # F63598 - MTI Feather Bag Charm





crazyforcoach09 said:


> I got mine from Jesery Garden. I think Woodbury might still have them. I dont have the receipt handy for the style number.


Thank you both. I'll call them both tomorrow. Thank you again.


----------



## Demen

here's my new purchase & the color is lighter than I expected


----------



## MKB0925

Demen said:


> here's my new purchase & the color is lighter than I expected




Love this color! Is this the Celeste hobo?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Demen said:


> here's my new purchase & the color is lighter than I expected



Pretty color! perfect for spring!


----------



## Hobbsy

With a price adjustment and the PCE these two were almost free!!


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> With a price adjustment and the PCE these two were almost free!!


Very nice! Pruce adjustment and nearly free?  How so?  [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

I've been bad. Very bad... (more pics later )


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Very nice! Pruce adjustment and nearly free?  How so?  [emoji3]



I had received an Ace 15 days ago and my SA gave me the 30% back on that and then 30% this purchase. &#9786;
Now,  I can't wait to see your pictures! !


----------



## BeachBagGal

Demen said:


> here's my new purchase & the color is lighter than I expected



Pretty spring blue!



Hobbsy said:


> With a price adjustment and the PCE these two were almost free!!



Oooo loving! Is that Mineral? Can you post more pix? This is one of possible color choices I might get in the smaller Dinky. Is it more blue or green?

Love those flowers!!!



carterazo said:


> I've been bad. Very bad... (more pics later )
> View attachment 3298946



Can't wait to see the goodies! Looks like you have some fun in those bags!


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> I had received an Ace 15 days ago and my SA gave me the 30% back on that and then 30% this purchase. &#9786;
> Now,  I can't wait to see your pictures! !


Looove your SA! [emoji41] 


BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty spring blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo loving! Is that Mineral? Can you post more pix? This is one of possible color choices I might get in the smaller Dinky. Is it more blue or green?
> 
> Love those flowers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the goodies! Looks like you have some fun in those bags!


----------



## carterazo

For some reason I  can't respond to BeachBagGal
Girl,  I had too much fun.... you pocket protesting loudly!  Lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> For some reason I  can't respond to BeachBagGal
> Girl,  I had too much fun.... you pocket protesting loudly!  Lol!



hahah awesome! We'll enjoy the fun with you!


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Looove your SA! [emoji41]



I love my SA too! She's very nice!


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal,  it is  more blue. This is the larger size but I took a couple more pictures. I don't know how pockets, inside. ..etc...compare to the smaller one?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> BeachBagGal,  it is  more blue. This is the larger size but I took a couple more pictures. I don't know how pockets, inside. ..etc...compare to the smaller one?




Great! Thanks! That's a pretty duo you have there. [emoji3]


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Great! Thanks! That's a pretty duo you have there. [emoji3]



Thank you! I'm really loving this mineral color and my pictures of it don't best capture the true color. There are a couple other posts that show it much better and true to life.


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> I've been bad. Very bad... (more pics later )
> View attachment 3298946




Open sesame!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hobbsy said:


> With a price adjustment and the PCE these two were almost free!!




Beautiful, now I'm thinking I need the dinky 24!


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful, now I'm thinking I need the dinky 24!



Yes! It's a nice size!!


----------



## dl787

Hobbsy said:


> With a price adjustment and the PCE these two were almost free!!




Beautiful. Love them! Can I get the code for the flower charm? TIA.


----------



## Demen

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty spring blue!



Thank you &#128144;



MKB0925 said:


> Love this color! Is this the Celeste hobo?



That's her, Celeste hobo in pebble leather 



HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color! perfect for spring!



Thanks!


----------



## Mariquel

carterazo said:


> I've been bad. Very bad... (more pics later )
> View attachment 3298946



Ooooh, what a tease!    Looks like Christmas in March!


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> I've been bad. Very bad... (more pics later )
> View attachment 3298946



Can't wait to see your goodies!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

dl787 said:


> Beautiful. Love them! Can I get the code for the flower charm? TIA.



Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> I've been bad. Very bad... (more pics later )
> View attachment 3298946



This looks like a fun trip!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> With a price adjustment and the PCE these two were almost free!!



Pretty colors! love the fob.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Hobbsy said:


> With a price adjustment and the PCE these two were almost free!!





Hobbsy said:


> Thanks!



Yes. Thanks.  This is gorge!


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty colors! love the fob.



Thanks!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes. Thanks.  This is gorge!



Thank you!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks!



Hi! How much was the flower fob? thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

luv2shop1 said:


> hi! How much was the flower fob? Thanks!



$95


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Thank you! 

Heading over there right now!


----------



## pbnjam

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks!




I wish I can get this fob. I tried again yesterday at a store and the lady said there is no price to it everytime she tries to order it for me. Well I'm glad you got it. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> Open sesame!





Mariquel said:


> Ooooh, what a tease!    Looks like Christmas in March!


That's for sure!  Christmas didn't compare. 


keishapie1973 said:


> Can't wait to see your goodies!!!





HesitantShopper said:


> This looks like a fun trip!


You know it....


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> I wish I can get this fob. I tried again yesterday at a store and the lady said there is no price to it everytime she tries to order it for me. Well I'm glad you got it. Congrats!



I'm sorry. I don't know what the deal is with this fob?!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> That's for sure!  Christmas didn't compare.
> 
> 
> 
> You know it....



Please put me out of my misery and reveal soon .  The suspense is killing me .


----------



## carterazo

I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.  



You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?


ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:


I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:


One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.  



Coach better not mark these down any time soon....


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> 
> View attachment 3299352




Oooooo SCORE! Love all your new family! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Please put me out of my misery and reveal soon .  The suspense is killing me .


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooooo SCORE! Love all your new family! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks you!


----------



## Caspin22

I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352



What a great display! I love everything you got!!!


----------



## carterazo

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369



Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> What a great display! I love everything you got!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369



Congrats!  I really like this one.


----------



## Hobbsy

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369



Very cute!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark down these any time soon....



Congrats on your massive and lovely haul!  All so pretty!  I especially like the little wallet and the tea roses.  Enjoy!


----------



## jane

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....



Congratulations on these! Way to make the most of PCE!


----------



## jane

I got my Rogue today, ostrich yellow, which is a happy buttery shade and just gorgeous! I am thrilled that I got one, as they are now sold out.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your massive and lovely haul!  All so pretty!  I especially like the little wallet and the tea roses.  Enjoy!


Thank you!  (LOVE the BeeGees, BTW!)



jane said:


> Congratulations on these! Way to make the most of PCE!



  Yes, thank you! 



jane said:


> I got my Rogue today, ostrich yellow, which is a happy buttery shade and just gorgeous! I am thrilled that I got one, as they are now sold out.



Such a pretty yellow!  I love how the Rogue can be worn two ways.  Beautiful and practical.


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....




Wow...love everything! Beautiful haul!


----------



## MKB0925

jane said:


> I got my Rogue today, ostrich yellow, which is a happy buttery shade and just gorgeous! I am thrilled that I got one, as they are now sold out.




Very pretty! I love that shade of yellow and the ostrich on the handles is such a pretty detail!


----------



## gr8onteej

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369




From my neck of the woods.  Nice bag-enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Wow...love everything! Beautiful haul!



Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369



So cute!



carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....




Wow! Now that's how you buy with a PCE! Beautiful haul!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....




Dinky twins! But WOW what a haul, congrats!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

jane said:


> I got my Rogue today, ostrich yellow, which is a happy buttery shade and just gorgeous! I am thrilled that I got one, as they are now sold out.




Beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....



Fantastic haul! bet that was loads of fun!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369



Oh nice find! looks great done in black.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....



Everything is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....



Very nice. I love the cornflower wallet. I wonder if they'll make it in mineral. I would love one to match my rogue....


----------



## keishapie1973

jane said:


> I got my Rogue today, ostrich yellow, which is a happy buttery shade and just gorgeous! I am thrilled that I got one, as they are now sold out.



This is just stunning!!! I love everything about it....


----------



## BeachBagGal

jane said:


> I got my Rogue today, ostrich yellow, which is a happy buttery shade and just gorgeous! I am thrilled that I got one, as they are now sold out.




What a beauty!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369




Aww how cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....


Congrats


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Wow! Now that's how you buy with a PCE! Beautiful haul!!



Thanks!  You started this for me, so this is of course, your fault you know.  :giggles:



frivofrugalista said:


> Dinky twins! But WOW what a haul, congrats!!!


Thanks!  Your Dinky sent me over the edge.  



HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic haul! bet that was loads of fun!!


Way too much.  



Harley77 said:


> Everything is so beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!!!



keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice. I love the cornflower wallet. I wonder if they'll make it in mineral. I would love one to match my rogue....


ooooh this wallet would be perfect in mineral!   Hmmm, now you have me thinking. 




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> Thanks!  You started this for me, so this is of course, your fault you know.  :giggles:




Lol. I'm happy to "help" a friend out!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Lol. I'm happy to "help" a friend out!



Thanks!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jane said:


> I got my Rogue today, ostrich yellow, which is a happy buttery shade and just gorgeous! I am thrilled that I got one, as they are now sold out.


Gorgeous contrast between the creamy yellow and black hardware! Had no idea the Rogue came with longer double straps... such a unique bag


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....



Congrats! What an amazing haul. I love everything.

You know how to show the PCE.

Enjoy!



Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369



Congrats! I'm hoping to get something next month when I go to NYC.


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369




That is perfect for you and worth the wait I'm sure!


----------



## pursecharm

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....




Yes, the 1941 collection is hard to make one choice from. Thus, I haven't decided! I need to see everything side by side. I don't know why each store can't have a representative bag of each style.


----------



## letstalkbags

Hobbsy said:


> What a great display! I love everything you got!!!


Nice haul ! You must be a happy lady !


----------



## letstalkbags

jane said:


> I got my Rogue today, ostrich yellow, which is a happy buttery shade and just gorgeous! I am thrilled that I got one, as they are now sold out.


Those are cool looking bags, congrats !


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> I've been waiting all week for my charge send to get to me in Arizona from Woodbury Common in NY, and he arrived today!  Bleecker Snoopy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 3299369


Gotta love Snoopy ! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.




Beautiful! Love the Rhyder!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.




Nice goodies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful! Love the Rhyder!





gr8onteej said:


> Nice goodies!


Thanks yall


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.




NICE! [emoji173]&#65039; that color on the Rhyder!


----------



## carterazo

pursecharm said:


> That is perfect for you and worth the wait I'm sure!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! What an amazing haul. I love everything.
> 
> You know how to show the PCE.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Thanks!  (More like I don't know when to stop. )
> 
> Congrats! I'm hoping to get something next month when I go to NYC.





pursecharm said:


> Yes, the 1941 collection is hard to make one choice from. Thus, I haven't decided! I need to see everything side by side. I don't know why each store can't have a representative bag of each style.



It's true.  They make it hard for us.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> NICE! [emoji173]&#65039; that color on the Rhyder!


Thank you


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.



I love everything! Congrats! 
That violet rhyder is yet another bag that drove me crazy! Ordered it twice when it was in the SAS just to have it canceled both times for being 'out of stock'!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> I love everything! Congrats!
> That violet rhyder is yet another bag that drove me crazy! Ordered it twice when it was in the SAS just to have it canceled both times for being 'out of stock'!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.



Great stuff!  This rhyder sold out last summer -- you scored big time (again  ) !


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.



What a great haul! love the Violet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Great stuff!  This rhyder sold out last summer -- you scored big time (again  ) !


Thanks. A few outlets has them


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great haul! love the Violet.


Thank you


----------



## HandbagDiva354

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

This one followed me home from the outlet. I'm not a tote kind of girl, but I like this one. It sits nicely on my shoulder.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Got this cute little backpack with PCE


----------



## Iamminda

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got this cute little backpack with PCE
> View attachment 3301307



I like this color -- is it true red?  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

TahoeAndStitch said:


> This one followed me home from the outlet. I'm not a tote kind of girl, but I like this one. It sits nicely on my shoulder.



Hi T&S.  Congrats on this lovely tote!


----------



## frivofrugalista

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got this cute little backpack with PCE
> View attachment 3301307




Love the backpack!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Was leaning towards the oxblood rogue but decided I need the Trench coat more


----------



## HesitantShopper

TahoeAndStitch said:


> This one followed me home from the outlet. I'm not a tote kind of girl, but I like this one. It sits nicely on my shoulder.



Those totes have great details!  nice find. 



leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got this cute little backpack with PCE
> View attachment 3301307



They are super cute! love the turnlocks.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Was leaning towards the oxblood rogue but decided I need the Trench coat more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301337



Very nice! and who doesn't need a good trench?


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! and who doesn't need a good trench?




Exactly! Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## ildera5

Found this at my outlet this weekend


----------



## dsiegman77

Lucky! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Sarah03

ildera5 said:


> Found this at my outlet this weekend




Whaaat!!!  That's awesome!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ildera5 said:


> Found this at my outlet this weekend




Lucky duck!


----------



## ildera5

dsiegman77 said:


> Lucky! She's gorgeous!!


 


Sarah03 said:


> Whaaat!!!  That's awesome!


 


frivofrugalista said:


> Lucky duck!




Thanks!!  I know, I couldn't believe it and, for the price, I could not leave her


----------



## MsBaggins

HandbagDiva354 said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Caspin22

TahoeAndStitch said:


> This one followed me home from the outlet. I'm not a tote kind of girl, but I like this one. It sits nicely on my shoulder.




Twins!  I have it in teal. It's a great bag.


----------



## rose10

ildera5 said:


> Thanks!!  I know, I couldn't believe it and, for the price, I could not leave her



Great find!! Do you mind sharing how much it came too? Enjoy ur new bag, its gorgeous!!


----------



## ildera5

rose10 said:


> Great find!! Do you mind sharing how much it came too? Enjoy ur new bag, its gorgeous!!




Thanks!
I am in Canada so it may be different up here, but it was $575 - 20% - 50% = $230 before taxes


----------



## rose10

ildera5 said:


> Thanks!
> I am in Canada so it may be different up here, but it was $575 - 20% - 50% = $230 before taxes



Thank You!! Am in Canada too, and in the GTA


----------



## HesitantShopper

ildera5 said:


> Found this at my outlet this weekend



Nice find, love the turnlock pocket. Mine was full of Crosby's and really big swaggers lol.


----------



## gr8onteej

ildera5 said:


> Found this at my outlet this weekend




Great find!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the backpack!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Iamminda said:


> I like this color -- is it true red?  Congrats and enjoy!


Yes it is true red.


----------



## MDT

Ordered this little Swagger during the PCE. This is my third Swagger 20. I just love the small size. It's so easy to throw in a small wallet and phone and be out the door with the kids. I'm not really a yellow person, but I always gravitate toward yellow bags. Love the pop of color against my mostly black wardrobe! I was stuck between this and the smaller Crosby, but the gunmetal hardware won me over! It's just so unique! I don't think I've seen anyone with this bag on here yet so just thought I'd share!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MDT said:


> Ordered this little Swagger during the PCE. This is my third Swagger 20. I just love the small size. It's so easy to throw in a small wallet and phone and be out the door with the kids. I'm not really a yellow person, but I always gravitate toward yellow bags. Love the pop of color against my mostly black wardrobe! I was stuck between this and the smaller Crosby, but the gunmetal hardware won me over! It's just so unique! I don't think I've seen anyone with this bag on here yet so just thought I'd share!



Cute bag!   Congrats.


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Ordered this little Swagger during the PCE. This is my third Swagger 20. I just love the small size. It's so easy to throw in a small wallet and phone and be out the door with the kids. I'm not really a yellow person, but I always gravitate toward yellow bags. Love the pop of color against my mostly black wardrobe! I was stuck between this and the smaller Crosby, but the gunmetal hardware won me over! It's just so unique! I don't think I've seen anyone with this bag on here yet so just thought I'd share!



Cute!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.   

Margot carryall and soft wallet...


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Ordered this little Swagger during the PCE. This is my third Swagger 20. I just love the small size. It's so easy to throw in a small wallet and phone and be out the door with the kids. I'm not really a yellow person, but I always gravitate toward yellow bags. Love the pop of color against my mostly black wardrobe! I was stuck between this and the smaller Crosby, but the gunmetal hardware won me over! It's just so unique! I don't think I've seen anyone with this bag on here yet so just thought I'd share!




So cute and love it in this color!


----------



## nikki626

Over the weekend I got a Saddle Bag 23 in Smoke.  When I saw it online I thought it was to small but it holds all the essential, keys, lipstick, slim wallet, phone, sunny's. Its a great crossbody size.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

ildera5 said:


> Found this at my outlet this weekend



I'm so jealous!  Congrats!



nikki626 said:


> Over the weekend I got a Saddle Bag 23 in Smoke.  When I saw it online I thought it was to small but it holds all the essential, keys, lipstick, slim wallet, phone, sunny's. Its a great crossbody size.



Love that leather!  Congrats!


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> Ordered this little Swagger during the PCE. This is my third Swagger 20. I just love the small size. It's so easy to throw in a small wallet and phone and be out the door with the kids. I'm not really a yellow person, but I always gravitate toward yellow bags. Love the pop of color against my mostly black wardrobe! I was stuck between this and the smaller Crosby, but the gunmetal hardware won me over! It's just so unique! I don't think I've seen anyone with this bag on here yet so just thought I'd share!


This is a cutie.  Too bad I can't carry smaller bags like this.


----------



## carterazo

MDT said:


> Ordered this little Swagger during the PCE. This is my third Swagger 20. I just love the small size. It's so easy to throw in a small wallet and phone and be out the door with the kids. I'm not really a yellow person, but I always gravitate toward yellow bags. Love the pop of color against my mostly black wardrobe! I was stuck between this and the smaller Crosby, but the gunmetal hardware won me over! It's just so unique! I don't think I've seen anyone with this bag on here yet so just thought I'd share!


Love it! Wish I could see the color irl. 
Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.





TahoeAndStitch said:


> This one followed me home from the outlet. I'm not a tote kind of girl, but I like this one. It sits nicely on my shoulder.





leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got this cute little backpack with PCE
> View attachment 3301307





frivofrugalista said:


> Was leaning towards the oxblood rogue but decided I need the Trench coat more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301337





ildera5 said:


> Found this at my outlet this weekend





MiaBorsa said:


> Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.
> 
> Margot carryall and soft wallet...





nikki626 said:


> Over the weekend I got a Saddle Bag 23 in Smoke.  When I saw it online I thought it was to small but it holds all the essential, keys, lipstick, slim wallet, phone, sunny's. Its a great crossbody size.


Some really great finds, ladies. Congrats!


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.
> 
> Margot carryall and soft wallet...


This is a very nice siggy color combo and a nice style! I love the set !


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Ordered this little Swagger during the PCE. This is my third Swagger 20. I just love the small size. It's so easy to throw in a small wallet and phone and be out the door with the kids. I'm not really a yellow person, but I always gravitate toward yellow bags. Love the pop of color against my mostly black wardrobe! I was stuck between this and the smaller Crosby, but the gunmetal hardware won me over! It's just so unique! I don't think I've seen anyone with this bag on here yet so just thought I'd share!



Super cute! i love the 'baby' swaggers.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.
> 
> Margot carryall and soft wallet...


Congrats. Dont get hooked like we know who. Lol


----------



## keishapie1973

nikki626 said:


> Over the weekend I got a Saddle Bag 23 in Smoke.  When I saw it online I thought it was to small but it holds all the essential, keys, lipstick, slim wallet, phone, sunny's. Its a great crossbody size.



I love this color combo. Very nice bag!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got this cute little backpack with PCE
> View attachment 3301307





frivofrugalista said:


> Was leaning towards the oxblood rogue but decided I need the Trench coat more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301337





ildera5 said:


> Found this at my outlet this weekend





MDT said:


> Ordered this little Swagger during the PCE. This is my third Swagger 20. I just love the small size. It's so easy to throw in a small wallet and phone and be out the door with the kids. I'm not really a yellow person, but I always gravitate toward yellow bags. Love the pop of color against my mostly black wardrobe! I was stuck between this and the smaller Crosby, but the gunmetal hardware won me over! It's just so unique! I don't think I've seen anyone with this bag on here yet so just thought I'd share!





MiaBorsa said:


> Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.
> 
> Margot carryall and soft wallet...





nikki626 said:


> Over the weekend I got a Saddle Bag 23 in Smoke.  When I saw it online I thought it was to small but it holds all the essential, keys, lipstick, slim wallet, phone, sunny's. Its a great crossbody size.



Congrats All on your new purchases. Everything looks great.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Some really great finds, ladies. Congrats!





letstalkbags said:


> This is a very nice siggy color combo and a nice style! I love the set !





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats All on your new purchases. Everything looks great.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. *Dont get hooked like we know who*. Lol



   Why do you think I have this one???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Why do you think I have this one???


Lolololololo. I know


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.
> 
> Margot carryall and soft wallet...




I really like this a lot...the siggy is really pretty on this bag. I think it is the shade of brown.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.
> 
> Margot carryall and soft wallet...



Pretty combo. I don't think your alone with liking siggy, i see them often.


----------



## Nymeria1

nikki626 said:


> Over the weekend I got a Saddle Bag 23 in Smoke.  When I saw it online I thought it was to small but it holds all the essential, keys, lipstick, slim wallet, phone, sunny's. Its a great crossbody size.



Beautiful bag!  I've been trying to decide between this color (Fog)? and Beechwood!  It's a tough decision!


----------



## nikki626

Nymeria1 said:


> Beautiful bag!  I've been trying to decide between this color (Fog)? and Beechwood!  It's a tough decision!


I had thought about the beachwood and went in thinking that was what I was going to get but I felt like the fog would show less wear, even though this isn't an every day bag I don't want to see a ton of scratches.  I also felt like it was a seasonless color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> I really like this a lot...the siggy is really pretty on this bag. I think it is the shade of brown.





HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty combo. I don't think your alone with liking siggy, i see them often.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MDT

I have no idea how to do multiple quotes on the phone but thanks everyone!


----------



## MDT

MiaBorsa said:


> Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.
> 
> Margot carryall and soft wallet...



I really love this bag with the wallet. Very pretty shade of brown.


----------



## flik

carterazo said:


> I haven't been this bad in years.  Went scouting earlier in the week to try to make up my mind for ONE bag and ended up loving far more.  I finally said to h... with it and got them all.
> 
> View attachment 3299350
> 
> You will notice that one dust bag is the regular kind.  I asked and the manager said that this size is not part of the 1941 collection.  My SA disagreed and said that they just didn't send the right dust bags in for the bags that came out early.  I wonder who's right?
> 
> 
> ok, enough teasing.  Here they are:
> View attachment 3299351
> 
> I was supposed to decided between the ace and the tea rose applique Dinky,  Ha!  Not possible.  I also just loved the one in chalk- although I debated the one in marine.  But my SA showed me that it was too close to the tea rose in color.  The chalk is much different -plus I got the feather.   And then... I became a sucker for the small wallet. The little fob is adorable! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> One more pic for good measure.  with flash to better appreciate the colors in the tea rose dinky - I simply ran out of natural light.
> View attachment 3299352
> 
> 
> Coach better not mark these down any time soon....



Major congrats--all are fabulous! Lucky you on the feather charm. Enjoy your massive haul.


----------



## flik

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet goodies.  Finally got my violet rhyder.



Very very nice! I love love love violet. Enjoy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

flik said:


> Very very nice! I love love love violet. Enjoy.


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

flik said:


> Major congrats--all are fabulous! Lucky you on the feather charm. Enjoy your massive haul.


Thank you!


----------



## happibug

Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

happibug said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302927
> 
> View attachment 3302928



Both are gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

happibug said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302927
> 
> View attachment 3302928


Oooh...twins on the Beechwood..and maybe on the Dahlia too. I might cave and get another Dinky in that color. It's so beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## ildera5

happibug said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302927
> 
> View attachment 3302928


 
Congrats!  That Dahlia is a stunning colour!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Picked up the oxblood Rogue today, but being returned. One of the hinges on the strap doesn't open...sooo bummed.


----------



## pbnjam

happibug said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302927
> 
> View attachment 3302928


Ahh so cute! Beechwood is very pretty and Dahlia is so fun! I like the mystery charm you got too. 



frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the oxblood Rogue today, but being returned. One of the hinges on the strap doesn't open...sooo bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302952



O no. Are you exchanging it? Leather and color looks great!


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Found this duo on FOS for less than $200 for both pieces.  Practically free!!       I love the carryall style and I'm one of the few who still loves Coach siggy.
> 
> Margot carryall and soft wallet...



Love the shape on this bag! So elegant.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the oxblood Rogue today, but being returned. One of the hinges on the strap doesn't open...sooo bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302952



Nice but bummer about the hinge.  Hope your new one arrives soon.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> O no. Are you exchanging it? Leather and color looks great!






Iamminda said:


> Nice but bummer about the hinge.  Hope your new one arrives soon.




My store doesn't have any more so will have to order a new one. It takes over a week for us to get anything!


----------



## BeachBagGal

happibug said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302927
> 
> View attachment 3302928




Both are so nice! i [emoji173]&#65039; that Dahlia color! You got the clover fob too-how cute!


----------



## MKB0925

happibug said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302927
> 
> View attachment 3302928




Very pretty! Congrats! Twins on the shamrock FOB!


----------



## carterazo

happibug said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302927
> 
> View attachment 3302928



Very pretty additions to your collection.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the oxblood Rogue today, but being returned. One of the hinges on the strap doesn't open...sooo bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302952



That's too bad.  I'm guessing they're sending you a replacement.


----------



## Harper2719

CoachMaven said:


> Completely unexpected purchase at the outlet today, their new City Tote in "wildflower" print. I love it for Spring/Summer!




Hi - I'm thinking about getting this tote on today's FOS.  Can you tell me if it has an outside zip pocket on the back of the tote?  How do you like it?


----------



## CoachMaven

No outside pockets at all, but I like this tote. Very roomy, easy to get in and out of. I also like that it is coated canvas, so easy to keep clean.


----------



## CoachMaven

Harper2719 said:


> Hi - I'm thinking about getting this tote on today's FOS.  Can you tell me if it has an outside zip pocket on the back of the tote?  How do you like it?



I forgot to quote you, look above this for my response, lol!


----------



## Harper2719

CoachMaven said:


> I forgot to quote you, look above this for my response, lol!




Thank you!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> That's too bad.  I'm guessing they're sending you a replacement.




Well apparently it's sold out so manager is trying to track one down, let's see what happens.


----------



## Weekend shopper

happibug said:


> Congrats to everyone on your beautiful goodies! Here are two of mine: Saddle Bag 23 in Beechwood, and Dahlia Dinky! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302927
> 
> View attachment 3302928



Beautiful choices! Congrats and enjoy 



frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the oxblood Rogue today, but being returned. One of the hinges on the strap doesn't open...sooo bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302952



I hope they track one down for you


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> Well apparently it's sold out so manager is trying to track one down, let's see what happens.


Fingers crossed for you. [emoji6]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful choices! Congrats and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they track one down for you







carterazo said:


> Fingers crossed for you. [emoji6]




Manager is having 10 shipped to the store for me to pick, I'm sure I will find the perfect one [emoji4]


----------



## aundria17

At the dentist with my new purchase from the PCE


----------



## frivofrugalista

aundria17 said:


> At the dentist with my new purchase from the PCE




[emoji169][emoji172][emoji169][emoji172]


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> At the dentist with my new purchase from the PCE




So nice! I bet you get tons of compliments! [emoji3]


----------



## Teagaggle

aundria17 said:


> At the dentist with my new purchase from the PCE



That's so cute! I had to take a second look to see the placement of the turnlock!  
Super cute...enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

aundria17 said:


> At the dentist with my new purchase from the PCE



So pretty!!!


----------



## CoachSister29

What color is the interior of the Coach Nomad Eggplant bag? The customer service rep told me it is a wildflower print on the inside of the bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachSister29 said:


> What color is the interior of the Coach Nomad Eggplant bag? The customer service rep told me it is a wildflower print on the inside of the bag.


No. I ordered 2, sent both back due to defects. Both had the same exterior eggplant color inside, leather.


----------



## Izzy48

aundria17 said:


> At the dentist with my new purchase from the PCE



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Izzy48

frivofrugalista said:


> Picked up the oxblood Rogue today, but being returned. One of the hinges on the strap doesn't open...sooo bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302952




So sorry for the problems but it is gorgeous. This is a go another bagiiiod reminder so I will check mine. Are you going to order another one?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Izzy48 said:


> So sorry for the problems but it is gorgeous. This is a go another bagiiiod reminder so I will check mine. Are you going to order another one?




I have a few from another store coming in for me to inspect for exchange. It's definitely a must have bag for me!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

frivofrugalista said:


> Manager is having 10 shipped to the store for me to pick, I'm sure I will find the perfect one [emoji4]



2 of my 4 clips don't open no matter how hard I push down. Did yours have the same problem? Trying to decide if I should just keep it, send it back for exchange, or order 2nd one now and compare the 2. I heard stock is low.


----------



## Izzy48

Harley77 said:


> 2 of my 4 clips don't open no matter how hard I push down. Did yours have the same problem? Trying to decide if I should just keep it, send it back for exchange, or order 2nd one now and compare the 2. I heard stock is low.


 

I just picked up my Rogue today so after reading about your problem I did a complete check on mine.  My clips work perfectly. If I were you If I would exchange it at least but to be secure I would probably hold onto the original until the replacement arrives. 

One thing I did learn today is the Rogue in chalk is my favorite! Oops, I bought mineral. 

Good luck!


----------



## CoachSister29

Teagaggle said:


> No. I ordered 2, sent both back due to defects. Both had the same exterior eggplant color inside, leather.



They had defects? What kind of defects? I already have one in Oxblood that (to be honest) I didn't buy from Coach(they said it was backordered when really it wasn't in stock anymore at all). I like the Nomad a lot, super roomy, always classy. I have that discount coupon and I was trying to decide between the Nomad Eggplant hobo or the Nomad Crossbody (if I can even get anything at all). I wanted a Coach 1941 Saddle Bag but the discount will not work for that bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Harley77 said:


> 2 of my 4 clips don't open no matter how hard I push down. Did yours have the same problem? Trying to decide if I should just keep it, send it back for exchange, or order 2nd one now and compare the 2. I heard stock is low.




Exact problem the clip had! Please request an exchange as for that price, you shouldn't be stuck with a defective bag.


----------



## MsBaggins

coachsister29 said:


> what color is the interior of the coach nomad eggplant bag? The customer service rep told me it is a wildflower print on the inside of the bag.


----------



## CoachSister29

Wow. That is pretty pretty. Love it! I don't know if I completely love the silver hardware even though I have the compact wallet in the same color. Yes I thought the interior wasn't a wildflower print. Bags that have floral interiors are usually extremely expensive like around the near $1000 mark. Thank you so much for posting that picture! Despite the hardware, I am sold! My new bag mission!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128521;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## AstridRhapsody

frivofrugalista said:


> Exact problem the clip had! Please request an exchange as for that price, you shouldn't be stuck with a defective bag.



I think I'm going to go ahead and place an order tonight with my last pce code. I don't have time to go to my local boutique to do an exchange and have them order a new one. I'm afraid if I send this one back to JAX as an exchange they will be sold out by the time it gets processed.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CoachSister29 said:


> Wow. That is pretty pretty. Love it! I don't know if I completely love the silver hardware even though I have the compact wallet in the same color. Yes I thought the interior wasn't a wildflower print. Bags that have floral interiors are usually extremely expensive like around the near $1000 mark. Thank you so much for posting that picture! Despite the hardware, I am sold! My new bag mission!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128521;&#128077;&#127998;



The rep must have gotten confused. The interior color is called 'wildflower' like what is on one of the saddle bags. They probably just assumed it was a print since there are a few floral print bags out.


----------



## CoachSister29

Harley77 said:


> The rep must have gotten confused. The interior color is called 'wildflower' like what is on one of the saddle bags. They probably just assumed it was a print since there are a few floral print bags out.



Yes she probably did. I like that color though. Wow. Seriously thank you so much for posting it. Yes there are floral print bags out and for those who experienced in the Coach world we know they are extremely expensive.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Harley77 said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and place an order tonight with my last pce code. I don't have time to go to my local boutique to do an exchange and have them order a new one. I'm afraid if I send this one back to JAX as an exchange they will be sold out by the time it gets processed.




Glad to hear, I hope you get a perfect one!


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachSister29 said:


> They had defects? What kind of defects? I already have one in Oxblood that (to be honest) I didn't buy from Coach(they said it was backordered when really it wasn't in stock anymore at all). I like the Nomad a lot, super roomy, always classy. I have that discount coupon and I was trying to decide between the Nomad Eggplant hobo or the Nomad Crossbody (if I can even get anything at all). I wanted a Coach 1941 Saddle Bag but the discount will not work for that bag.


The one appeared to be a customer return due to the way it was "not" wrapped when it arrived & there was a noticeable pen mark on the front. 2nd one seemed to have the snap closure offset some so when you closed it, it hung really lopsided. I ended up ordering a cornflower one instead (after looking thru my spring clothes thought that would go with more). That's being delivered tomorrow,  I think.


----------



## CoachSister29

Teagaggle said:


> The one appeared to be a customer return due to the way it was "not" wrapped when it arrived & there was a noticeable pen mark on the front. 2nd one seemed to have the snap closure offset some so when you closed it, it hung really lopsided. I ended up ordering a cornflower one instead (after looking thru my spring clothes thought that would go with more). That's being delivered tomorrow,  I think.




Coach is awesome, but there quality control has had issues in the past few years. When they introduced some of their new Bleecker bags with signature lining a few years ago, every bag I ordered with that lining smelled so bad, I had to return the items. That was across THREE different bags. Well, I am sorry for your experiences with the quality control on this bag. I like the Cornflower colorway and the hardware, but the yellow interior is not for me. Here's hoping I can get an Eggplant Nomad with perfect quality control! &#128515;


----------



## MsBaggins

CoachSister29 said:


> Wow. That is pretty pretty. Love it! I don't know if I completely love the silver hardware even though I have the compact wallet in the same color. Yes I thought the interior wasn't a wildflower print. Bags that have floral interiors are usually extremely expensive like around the near $1000 mark. Thank you so much for posting that picture! Despite the hardware, I am sold! My new bag mission!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128521;&#128077;&#127998;


Yes, i love the eggplant! I think the silver goes well with it. You should absolutely get one!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MsBaggins said:


> View attachment 3303958



This is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea. 

Haularama:
-Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
-Dinky Chain strap
-Tea Rose Saddle Bag
-Tea Rose Dinky
-black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
-Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
-SA gave me a black card case as a gift.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.




WOW! [emoji173]&#65039; Look at all those beauties!!!! &#9752;[emoji256]


----------



## Butterlite

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.




Is there white on the blue tea rose dinky? For some reason I thought it was all blue and green.  If looks kind of cheap that way. If this is the case, I will definitely pass.


----------



## Hobbsy

Butterlite said:


> Is there white on the blue tea rose dinky? For some reason I thought it was all blue and green.  If looks kind of cheap that way. If this is the case, I will definitely pass.



That's always nice to say to someone with their new purchase?! &#128520;  there is white packing material around each flower, in this picture they have not all been removed yet.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.



Beautiful haul! Twins on the Tea Rose Dinky


----------



## Butterlite

Hobbsy said:


> That's always nice to say to someone with their new purchase?! [emoji48]  there is white packing material around each flower, in this picture they have not all been removed yet.




That explains the white. Thanks. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.


Awesome haul!  You got some beauties there! And what a nice SA to thank you with a lovely little present.  Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.



Great haul.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.



Congrats!!!! Now that is a PCE Haul. Love all your beauties. Twins on Tea Rose Dinky. Enjoy them all!


----------



## Sarah03

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.




Beautiful picks! That's the right way to use the PCE, lol. Congrats!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

BeachBagGal said:


> WOW! [emoji173]&#65039; Look at all those beauties!!!! &#9752;[emoji256]





Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful haul! Twins on the Tea Rose Dinky





carterazo said:


> Awesome haul!  You got some beauties there! And what a nice SA to thank you with a lovely little present.  Congrats!



And it was offered before I said I would buy anything.  I guess they knew I would. 



Iamminda said:


> Great haul.  Congrats and enjoy!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats!!!! Now that is a PCE Haul. Love all your beauties. Twins on Tea Rose Dinky. Enjoy them all!





Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful picks! That's the right way to use the PCE, lol. Congrats!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## sallyinmaui

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.




Is that the pistachio dinky?  Or is this one of the new colors we heard may be coming??  Congrats on a great haul!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

sallyinmaui said:


> Is that the pistachio dinky?  Or is this one of the new colors we heard may be coming??  Congrats on a great haul!!!



Sorry.  I checked on the name. It is pistachio.


----------



## Mariquel

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.



Woohoo, Spring has sprung!  Nice haul!


----------



## MsBaggins

keishapie1973 said:


> This is just gorgeous!!!!




Thanks!!


----------



## happibug

Thank you all so much! Sorry to be late responding, the flu attacked me this week! 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Both are gorgeous.  Congrats!


Thank you so much! And your PCE goodies are just wonderful, congrats!!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Oooh...twins on the Beechwood..and maybe on  the Dahlia too. I might cave and get another Dinky in that color. It's  so beautiful[emoji7]


Thank you! I love the beechwood, it wasn't on my radar until I went in to see the bags in person a few weeks ago, and then it just popped out at me! I love the dahlia in the Dinky shape, it's so cute.



ildera5 said:


> Congrats!  That Dahlia is a stunning colour!


Thank you so much! 



pbnjam said:


> Ahh so cute! Beechwood is very pretty and Dahlia  is so fun! I like the mystery charm you got too.


Thank you! The great SA that helped me tracked down this charm for me ... I really wanted one of the emoji charms so she traded out my "mystery packet" with an opened one of this charm.



BeachBagGal said:


> Both are so nice! i [emoji173]&#65039; that Dahlia color! You got the clover fob too-how cute!


Thank you so much!



MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty! Congrats! Twins on the shamrock FOB!


Thank you! This is one of my favorite fobs, I break it out every year! 



carterazo said:


> Very pretty additions to your collection.  Congrats!


Thank you so much! 



Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful choices! Congrats and enjoy


Thank you so much!


----------



## BlondieToHell

My latest Coach is also my find of the month!!  I picked this Penelope up at the new Goodwill by my house for just $15!  I'm so excited about this lol. She is spotless and looks like someone bought it, then brought it straight to the thrift store to donate it. I bought 3 other Coaches there but this is my fave


----------



## Teagaggle

BlondieToHell said:


> My latest Coach is also my find of the month!!  I picked this Penelope up at the new Goodwill by my house for just $15!  I'm so excited about this lol. She is spotless and looks like someone bought it, then brought it straight to the thrift store to donate it. I bought 3 other Coaches there but this is my fave
> View attachment 3306247
> View attachment 3306248


Wow! That is quite a find. Perfect for spring! Enjoy!


----------



## BlondieToHell

Teagaggle said:


> Wow! That is quite a find. Perfect for spring! Enjoy!




Thank you!  I agree


----------



## jodielw

Got this little wallet from the outlet mall today 

bagandtheblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Hobbsy

jodielw said:


> Got this little wallet from the outlet mall today
> 
> bagandtheblog.blogspot.com



I'm moving to smaller wallets. This is very cute!


----------



## oldbaglover

BlondieToHell said:


> My latest Coach is also my find of the month!!  I picked this Penelope up at the new Goodwill by my house for just $15!  I'm so excited about this lol. She is spotless and looks like someone bought it, then brought it straight to the thrift store to donate it. I bought 3 other Coaches there but this is my fave
> View attachment 3306247
> View attachment 3306248


What a great find!  Can you show us the other ones please?


----------



## guccigavin

Icecaramellatte said:


> Last night's haul.  So glad I went to the boutique last night.  I was going to go today but thought going to the Madison Avenue boutique on St. Patrick's Day was a bad idea.
> 
> Haularama:
> -Dinky - Lime I think but don't quote me on it.  I got a rose gold star charm
> -Dinky Chain strap
> -Tea Rose Saddle Bag
> -Tea Rose Dinky
> -black flower charm - thanks to whoever posted this.  Looks fab.  I may buy the white one too.
> -Tea Rose charm - not in pic but being delivered
> -SA gave me a black card case as a gift.


I love everything! I got the exact same pistachio dinky and I absolutely adore it. The chain strap makes it look so elegant. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## guccigavin

My new pistachio dinky crossbody! I'm so in love. Stuart is doing wonderful things. I also got the chain strap, which is definitely worth the extra 30 dollars.


----------



## guccigavin

My hologram key holder! I have been using it for business cards


----------



## guccigavin

My Nolita satchel in gunmetal pebble leather! I got this in December and I've been loving it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

guccigavin said:


> My new pistachio dinky crossbody! I'm so in love. Stuart is doing wonderful things. I also got the chain strap, which is definitely worth the extra 30 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307554
> View attachment 3307555
> View attachment 3307556
> View attachment 3307557




Love it! Did you do a youtube vid rev on it?


----------



## frivofrugalista

guccigavin said:


> My new pistachio dinky crossbody! I'm so in love. Stuart is doing wonderful things. I also got the chain strap, which is definitely worth the extra 30 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307554
> View attachment 3307555
> View attachment 3307556
> View attachment 3307557




Congrats! This colour is just beautiful and bright!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

guccigavin said:


> My new pistachio dinky crossbody! I'm so in love. Stuart is doing wonderful things. I also got the chain strap, which is definitely worth the extra 30 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307554
> View attachment 3307555
> View attachment 3307556
> View attachment 3307557



Oh is that the star charm I see?  That's weird I got the same one with my pistachio.


----------



## Sarah03

guccigavin said:


> My new pistachio dinky crossbody! I'm so in love. Stuart is doing wonderful things. I also got the chain strap, which is definitely worth the extra 30 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307554
> View attachment 3307555
> View attachment 3307556
> View attachment 3307557







guccigavin said:


> My hologram key holder! I have been using it for business cards
> View attachment 3307559







guccigavin said:


> My Nolita satchel in gunmetal pebble leather! I got this in December and I've been loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307560
> View attachment 3307561
> View attachment 3307562
> View attachment 3307563




These are all great pieces! I agree- Stuart is really making some beautiful bags. Congrats on your goodies!


----------



## jane

My final PCE purchase arrived today: Oxblood Whiplash Saddle Bag. It's so yummy and perfect.


----------



## pbnjam

My FOS items came. I love this floral print woc!! Remembered that I wanted this before but didn't buy it because it was pricey and opted for the slim wallet instead. Still in love with this print. [emoji173]&#65039;

Also loving this cute lil 6 key holder. Love this bright red color. Don't remember it when it was in FP stores. But so happy to find this now!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> My FOS items came. I love this floral print woc!! Remembered that I wanted this before but didn't buy it because it was pricey and opted for the slim wallet instead. Still in love with this print. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Also loving this cute lil 6 key holder. Love this bright red color. Don't remember it when it was in FP stores. But so happy to find this now!
> 
> View attachment 3308419




Super cute!


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> My final PCE purchase arrived today: Oxblood Whiplash Saddle Bag. It's so yummy and perfect.



Love this, did you get small or larger one


----------



## jane

jenn805 said:


> Love this, did you get small or larger one


It's the "larger" one, though not large at all imo. I know now that the smaller one would basically be a mini bag. This size is perfect for my daily needs.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> My FOS items came. I love this floral print woc!! Remembered that I wanted this before but didn't buy it because it was pricey and opted for the slim wallet instead. Still in love with this print. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Also loving this cute lil 6 key holder. Love this bright red color. Don't remember it when it was in FP stores. But so happy to find this now!
> 
> View attachment 3308419



Cute!  Especially love that red.


----------



## keishapie1973

Just received my mineral rogue today. Loving it....[emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my mineral rogue today. Loving it....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3308473




Beautiful colour!


----------



## Mariquel

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my mineral rogue today. Loving it....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3308473



That's gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my mineral rogue today. Loving it....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3308473



Congrats! Another gorgeous Rogue. Enjoy!


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> It's the "larger" one, though not large at all imo. I know now that the smaller one would basically be a mini bag. This size is perfect for my daily needs.



Ya I saw the larger one in store
Definitely not as big as the larger Dakotah was
Love it, I'm hoping they come out with more colors in the small one &#128512;


----------



## jenn805

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my mineral rogue today. Loving it....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3308473


So pretty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful colour!





Mariquel said:


> That's gorgeous!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Another gorgeous Rogue. Enjoy!





jenn805 said:


> So pretty &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks, everyone!!! I'm loving it....


----------



## samfalstaff

Mineral and black Rogues. I'm only keeping one, but not sure which one...


----------



## frivofrugalista

After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...


----------



## Caspin22

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370




<bonks FF on the noggin and runs off with her Rogue>


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> <bonks FF on the noggin and runs off with her Rogue>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370




[emoji173]&#65039; it!!! Loving those flowers too!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; it!!! Loving those flowers too!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## happibug

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370




It's gorgeous! Congrats! I'm glad your store got you more to choose from. I love the flower fob, too!


----------



## keishapie1973

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370



Congrats!!! It's lovely..,,


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370




Glad they sent you a better replacement! It's beautiful & the flower is adorable!


----------



## Nymeria1

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370



Just beautiful, congrats!  The flower fob is Perfect with your bag.  I haven't seen this fob before and just love it!!


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370



Hope this one is perfect!  Looks great with the fob.


----------



## so_me

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370



Beautiful bag ... Love the flower fob too!


----------



## HeatherStitches

Here is my new Mercer satchel in Black, so far used one day and loving it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

happibug said:


> It's gorgeous! Congrats! I'm glad your store got you more to choose from. I love the flower fob, too!







keishapie1973 said:


> Congrats!!! It's lovely..,,







Sarah03 said:


> Glad they sent you a better replacement! It's beautiful & the flower is adorable!







Nymeria1 said:


> Just beautiful, congrats!  The flower fob is Perfect with your bag.  I haven't seen this fob before and just love it!!







Mariquel said:


> Hope this one is perfect!  Looks great with the fob.







so_me said:


> Beautiful bag ... Love the flower fob too!




Thank you all lovelies! Got home and loaded her up. The pebble leather is beyond smooshy fondle-worthy-ness[emoji6][emoji16]


----------



## frivofrugalista

HeatherStitches said:


> Here is my new Mercer satchel in Black, so far used one day and loving it!




Congrats! Soo pretty and love the blond embossing on the tag.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

I wish I knew the style name of this, my mother in law bought this for herself but found it too heavy so she passed it down to me! The picture isn't doing it justice, I'll try to take some better ones tomorrow. It's absolutely gorgeous! I'm very lucky to have such a sweet MIL! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keng

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370



That flower fob is the prettiest thing ever ughhhhh. Was your SA able to tell you how the promo for it works (since I remember reading from the FOB clubhouse that it's supposed to be a GWP?)? NEEEEEEEEED. 

(Your new Rogue is equally as lovely!!  Hahahaha)


----------



## pbnjam

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3310839
> 
> I wish I knew the style name of this, my mother in law bought this for herself but found it too heavy so she passed it down to me! The picture isn't doing it justice, I'll try to take some better ones tomorrow. It's absolutely gorgeous! I'm very lucky to have such a sweet MIL! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful! This looks like a Coach Legacy Candace in black cherry. Love this color. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Keng said:


> That flower fob is the prettiest thing ever ughhhhh. Was your SA able to tell you how the promo for it works (since I remember reading from the FOB clubhouse that it's supposed to be a GWP?)? NEEEEEEEEED.
> 
> (Your new Rogue is equally as lovely!!  Hahahaha)




Thank you, no there was actually not a promo. Gave the style number and it was ordered. I had a friend just ask for the style number and she was able to order one this afternoon.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Get on it, here's the style #


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> After 9 days I finally got my rogue replacement. The clips had issue with one strap so did a swap with the other bag. And got the flower fob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310370



Glad you got a good one this time!   And I like this flower fob.  Loving all your new purchases (want to raid your closet  ).


----------



## Keng

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, no there was actually not a promo. Gave the style number and it was ordered. I had a friend just ask for the style number and she was able to order one this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310893
> 
> Get on it, here's the style #



YESSSSSSS, THANK YOU!!! I am glad we are able to order it now! 


ETA: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I just got off the phone with JAX and I was told they are OOS.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Glad you got a good one this time!   And I like this flower fob.  Loving all your new purchases (want to raid your closet  ).



Hahaha! Come on down! Thank you I know I've been bad lately but so hard to resist pretty bags![emoji23]


Keng said:


> YESSSSSSS, THANK YOU!!! I am glad we are able to order it now!
> 
> 
> ETA: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I just got off the phone with JAX and I was told they are OOS.



There's none left?


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherStitches said:


> Here is my new Mercer satchel in Black, so far used one day and loving it!




Very nice!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful! This looks like a Coach Legacy Candace in black cherry. Love this color. [emoji173]&#65039;




Yes that's it!!! Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Keng

frivofrugalista said:


> There's none left?



The rep I spoke to said they're completely out.


----------



## HesitantShopper

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3310839
> 
> I wish I knew the style name of this, my mother in law bought this for herself but found it too heavy so she passed it down to me! The picture isn't doing it justice, I'll try to take some better ones tomorrow. It's absolutely gorgeous! I'm very lucky to have such a sweet MIL! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Lovely! what a great bag to of been given.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! what a great bag to of been given.




Thank you! Yes, she's a wonderful lady! I'm very lucky [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HeatherStitches

Sarah03 said:


> Very nice!


Thank You!


----------



## HeatherStitches

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats! Soo pretty and love the blond embossing on the tag.


Thank You!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Keng said:


> The rep I spoke to said they're completely out.




Keep trying, call back for different reps


----------



## Keng

frivofrugalista said:


> Keep trying, call back for different reps



I just called again, this time the rep also checked store inventory but was unable to find any. And she said there's no date indicating if it'll be restocked or not. ;___;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Keng said:


> I just called again, this time the rep also checked store inventory but was unable to find any. And she said there's no date indicating if it'll be restocked or not. ;___;




Oh man, guess they went fast! Sorry


----------



## Keng

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh man, guess they went fast! Sorry



Yeah, it sucks I missed them, but thank you so much for the heads up!!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Treated myself to a new makeup bag, soft wallet, and Ava tote.


----------



## brooksgirl425

This is the only picture I have of it right now, but also received a Snoopy wristlet from my mom for Easter.


----------



## sandyclaws

brooksgirl425 said:


> Treated myself to a new makeup bag, soft wallet, and Ava tote.
> View attachment 3311760
> 
> View attachment 3311761
> 
> View attachment 3311764




Woah woah woah! I love the print for that makeup bag! Soft wallets are THE BEST and that tote is gorgeous


----------



## Mariquel

brooksgirl425 said:


> Treated myself to a new makeup bag, soft wallet, and Ava tote.
> View attachment 3311760
> 
> View attachment 3311761
> 
> View attachment 3311764



All sort of pinky.........pretty stuff! Congrats.


----------



## Mariquel

brooksgirl425 said:


> This is the only picture I have of it right now, but also received a Snoopy wristlet from my mom for Easter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311769



That's so cute!  Thumbs up, mom!


----------



## oldbaglover

brooksgirl425 said:


> Treated myself to a new makeup bag, soft wallet, and Ava tote.
> View attachment 3311760
> 
> View attachment 3311761
> 
> View attachment 3311764


so cute (Kitty is cute too!)


----------



## HesitantShopper

brooksgirl425 said:


> Treated myself to a new makeup bag, soft wallet, and Ava tote.
> View attachment 3311760
> 
> View attachment 3311761
> 
> View attachment 3311764



Cute choices!(and kitty, apparently approved too  )



brooksgirl425 said:


> This is the only picture I have of it right now, but also received a Snoopy wristlet from my mom for Easter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311769



What a sweet mommy!


----------



## pursecharm

brooksgirl425 said:


> This is the only picture I have of it right now, but also received a Snoopy wristlet from my mom for Easter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311769




Happy Easter!


----------



## Chihua5

Keng said:


> I just called again, this time the rep also checked store inventory but was unable to find any. And she said there's no date indicating if it'll be restocked or not. ;___;


Trying calling a Coach store and speak to a SA. I called JAX and received the same run around about the key charm not being available. I then called my SA and he was able to find it on the system and ordered it for me!


----------



## brooksgirl425

sandyclaws said:


> Woah woah woah! I love the print for that makeup bag! Soft wallets are THE BEST and that tote is gorgeous


I love the print too! The soft wallets really are great! Thank you 



Mariquel said:


> All sort of pinky.........pretty stuff! Congrats.


I love pink!  Thank you!



Mariquel said:


> That's so cute!  Thumbs up, mom!


My mom is awesome! I was so happy when I pulled out the wristlet!



oldbaglover said:


> so cute (Kitty is cute too!)


Thank you! Braham loves to check out all my new things.



HesitantShopper said:


> Cute choices!(and kitty, apparently approved too  )


Thank you!



pursecharm said:


> Happy Easter!


Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## KM7029

I picked this up at the outlet this weekend:


I couldn't pass up the wristlet, I will use that as a wallet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

KM7029 said:


> I picked this up at the outlet this weekend:
> View attachment 3314126
> 
> I couldn't pass up the wristlet, I will use that as a wallet.



Cute choice! wristlets are so handy, they do make great smaller wallets.


----------



## Stephg

KM7029 said:


> I picked this up at the outlet this weekend:
> View attachment 3314126
> 
> I couldn't pass up the wristlet, I will use that as a wallet.




What bag is this? Looks so similar to the MK Sutton.


----------



## KM7029

Stephg said:


> What bag is this? Looks so similar to the MK Sutton.




I think it's a Mini Christie.  It's a cross body bag.


----------



## KM7029

HesitantShopper said:


> Cute choice! wristlets are so handy, they do make great smaller wallets.




I agree!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Dinky in Smoke and the extra chain!! LOVE!!! It is hard to capture the true color - it isn't black lol.


----------



## arret77

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Dinky in Smoke and the extra chain!! LOVE!!! It is hard to capture the true color - it isn't black lol.
> View attachment 3315689
> 
> View attachment 3315690


Congrats! It's so cute! I love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Dinky in Smoke and the extra chain!! LOVE!!! It is hard to capture the true color - it isn't black lol.
> View attachment 3315689
> 
> View attachment 3315690



Very pretty!  Like the feather fob with it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Dinky in Smoke and the extra chain!! LOVE!!! It is hard to capture the true color - it isn't black lol.
> View attachment 3315689
> 
> View attachment 3315690



Oh so lovely! how i wish i could carry one.


----------



## Jaidybug

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Dinky in Smoke and the extra chain!! LOVE!!! It is hard to capture the true color - it isn't black lol.
> View attachment 3315689
> 
> View attachment 3315690




Lovely! The fob looks great on it too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arret77 said:


> Congrats! It's so cute! I love the color!




Thx! I'm loving the color too! It's a great color combo. 



Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Like the feather fob with it.




Thx! I'm loving the feather too!



HesitantShopper said:


> Oh so lovely! how i wish i could carry one.




Thx! I remember you saying you wanted one, but can't carry it. Well I'll carry this girl for you! [emoji8]



Jaidybug said:


> Lovely! The fob looks great on it too!




Thx! I'm actually thinking the gold works with the gunmetal. Go figure lol


----------



## Caspin22

Once again in my life is the lovely Pinnacle Allie in Silver/Lake. I used to own this bag, sold it, and have always regretted it. So when I found one for a steal recently, I had to have it. She's in new condition!  It's impossible to capture the different textures and shades of blue on this bag in photos.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Canderson22 said:


> Once again in my life is the lovely Pinnacle Allie in Silver/Lake. I used to own this bag, sold it, and have always regretted it. So when I found one for a steal recently, I had to have it. She's in new condition!  It's impossible to capture the different textures and shades of blue on this bag in photos.
> 
> View attachment 3316157



Wow- That's one amazing bag- effortlessly cool, looks comfy and could go anywhere. And that color- what a great neutral-that-is-not-black. 

From another who has sold/ regretted/ chased and re-bought same bag again, congrats. So glad for you that your baby is back home


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Dinky in Smoke and the extra chain!! LOVE!!! It is hard to capture the true color - it isn't black lol.
> View attachment 3315689
> 
> View attachment 3315690




Beautiful...love the color and the extra chain!


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Once again in my life is the lovely Pinnacle Allie in Silver/Lake. I used to own this bag, sold it, and have always regretted it. So when I found one for a steal recently, I had to have it. She's in new condition!  It's impossible to capture the different textures and shades of blue on this bag in photos.
> 
> View attachment 3316157




So pretty! I always have loved this bag too! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Once again in my life is the lovely Pinnacle Allie in Silver/Lake. I used to own this bag, sold it, and have always regretted it. So when I found one for a steal recently, I had to have it. She's in new condition!  It's impossible to capture the different textures and shades of blue on this bag in photos.
> 
> View attachment 3316157



That is really nice! i can see why you'd hunt one down again.


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> Once again in my life is the lovely Pinnacle Allie in Silver/Lake. I used to own this bag, sold it, and have always regretted it. So when I found one for a steal recently, I had to have it. She's in new condition!  It's impossible to capture the different textures and shades of blue on this bag in photos.
> 
> View attachment 3316157




I'm so happy you were able to get her back! True love! Now keep it this time [emoji12]


----------



## Caspin22

I've been bad this week. . Another new bag arrived today.  I saw this on 6pm.com and was intrigued, because I'd never seen it before.  It's 33081, a Key Items Perforated Bailey Tote, and appears to only ever been sold on Coach France.  I found exactly two of them that had ever been sold on eBay, sold more than a year ago, and I reached out to the seller, who told me that she got them at her outlet a year or more ago when they got a random shipment of bags from the EU.

It's Saffiano, unlined, and the giant creed is actually a pocket.  Strangely, the style number and creed info are nowhere on the bag - not printed on the (giant) creed, and there's no tiny tag inside the pocket.  The color is Silver/Coral. It also came in purple, which I'm now in search of, and a very shiny patent-like saffiano in navy.


----------



## arret77

Canderson22 said:


> I've been bad this week. . Another new bag arrived today.  I saw this on 6pm.com and was intrigued, because I'd never seen it before.  It's 33081, a Key Items Perforated Bailey Tote, and appears to only ever been sold on Coach France.  I found exactly two of them that had ever been sold on eBay, sold more than a year ago, and I reached out to the seller, who told me that she got them at her outlet a year or more ago when they got a random shipment of bags from the EU.
> 
> It's Saffiano, unlined, and the giant creed is actually a pocket.  Strangely, the style number and creed info are nowhere on the bag - not printed on the (giant) creed, and there's no tiny tag inside the pocket.  The color is Silver/Coral. It also came in purple, which I'm now in search of, and a very shiny patent-like saffiano in navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317760


Congrats! I have this in purple. I got it at my outlet last year. It's a great bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> I've been bad this week. . Another new bag arrived today.  I saw this on 6pm.com and was intrigued, because I'd never seen it before.  It's 33081, a Key Items Perforated Bailey Tote, and appears to only ever been sold on Coach France.  I found exactly two of them that had ever been sold on eBay, sold more than a year ago, and I reached out to the seller, who told me that she got them at her outlet a year or more ago when they got a random shipment of bags from the EU.
> 
> It's Saffiano, unlined, and the giant creed is actually a pocket.  Strangely, the style number and creed info are nowhere on the bag - not printed on the (giant) creed, and there's no tiny tag inside the pocket.  The color is Silver/Coral. It also came in purple, which I'm now in search of, and a very shiny patent-like saffiano in navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317760



Super cute! love all the interior pockets.


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> I've been bad this week. . Another new bag arrived today.  I saw this on 6pm.com and was intrigued, because I'd never seen it before.  It's 33081, a Key Items Perforated Bailey Tote, and appears to only ever been sold on Coach France.  I found exactly two of them that had ever been sold on eBay, sold more than a year ago, and I reached out to the seller, who told me that she got them at her outlet a year or more ago when they got a random shipment of bags from the EU.
> 
> It's Saffiano, unlined, and the giant creed is actually a pocket.  Strangely, the style number and creed info are nowhere on the bag - not printed on the (giant) creed, and there's no tiny tag inside the pocket.  The color is Silver/Coral. It also came in purple, which I'm now in search of, and a very shiny patent-like saffiano in navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317760




I like this too! Congrats! I love the shade of red too.


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> I've been bad this week. . Another new bag arrived today.  I saw this on 6pm.com and was intrigued, because I'd never seen it before.  It's 33081, a Key Items Perforated Bailey Tote, and appears to only ever been sold on Coach France.  I found exactly two of them that had ever been sold on eBay, sold more than a year ago, and I reached out to the seller, who told me that she got them at her outlet a year or more ago when they got a random shipment of bags from the EU.
> 
> It's Saffiano, unlined, and the giant creed is actually a pocket.  Strangely, the style number and creed info are nowhere on the bag - not printed on the (giant) creed, and there's no tiny tag inside the pocket.  The color is Silver/Coral. It also came in purple, which I'm now in search of, and a very shiny patent-like saffiano in navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317760




Congrats! I really like the curved top, it adds something different.


----------



## Caspin22

arret77 said:


> Congrats! I have this in purple. I got it at my outlet last year. It's a great bag!



AAAAHHHHHH I want the purple!  Seems there aren't many out there.



HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! love all the interior pockets.



Thanks, me too!  I love that the giant creed is actually a pocket.



MKB0925 said:


> I like this too! Congrats! I love the shade of red too.



Thank you!  It reminds me of Legacy Carnelian.



pursecharm said:


> Congrats! I really like the curved top, it adds something different.



Agreed!  That, and the adjustable straps, were what really caught my eye.  Coach tends to make the straps too short on most totes, so I love that this one is an easy shoulder carry.


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> I've been bad this week. . Another new bag arrived today.  I saw this on 6pm.com and was intrigued, because I'd never seen it before.  It's 33081, a Key Items Perforated Bailey Tote, and appears to only ever been sold on Coach France.  I found exactly two of them that had ever been sold on eBay, sold more than a year ago, and I reached out to the seller, who told me that she got them at her outlet a year or more ago when they got a random shipment of bags from the EU.
> 
> It's Saffiano, unlined, and the giant creed is actually a pocket.  Strangely, the style number and creed info are nowhere on the bag - not printed on the (giant) creed, and there's no tiny tag inside the pocket.  The color is Silver/Coral. It also came in purple, which I'm now in search of, and a very shiny patent-like saffiano in navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317760




Oh what a cool bag! Love the color. It looks like a great tote! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> I've been bad this week. . Another new bag arrived today.  I saw this on 6pm.com and was intrigued, because I'd never seen it before.  It's 33081, a Key Items Perforated Bailey Tote, and appears to only ever been sold on Coach France.  I found exactly two of them that had ever been sold on eBay, sold more than a year ago, and I reached out to the seller, who told me that she got them at her outlet a year or more ago when they got a random shipment of bags from the EU.
> 
> It's Saffiano, unlined, and the giant creed is actually a pocket.  Strangely, the style number and creed info are nowhere on the bag - not printed on the (giant) creed, and there's no tiny tag inside the pocket.  The color is Silver/Coral. It also came in purple, which I'm now in search of, and a very shiny patent-like saffiano in navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317760



This color is so lovely.  Enjoy!


----------



## soonergirl

Ive been looking for a cute casual black with silver hardware crossbody and finally Coach came through with the Swagger 21!!

The 21 is a great size  just enough bigger than the 20 to be pretty useful but not too big. I dont have a 20 to compare it to, so I used a small Swagger shoulder bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Ive been looking for a cute casual black with silver hardware crossbody and finally Coach came through with the Swagger 21!!
> 
> The 21 is a great size  just enough bigger than the 20 to be pretty useful but not too big. I dont have a 20 to compare it to, so I used a small Swagger shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3318536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318537



Oh this is super cute! looks like a great size.


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> Ive been looking for a cute casual black with silver hardware crossbody and finally Coach came through with the Swagger 21!!
> 
> The 21 is a great size  just enough bigger than the 20 to be pretty useful but not too big. I dont have a 20 to compare it to, so I used a small Swagger shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3318536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318537



This is really pretty -- I almost got her big sister (same one in 27) last year.


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> Ive been looking for a cute casual black with silver hardware crossbody and finally Coach came through with the Swagger 21!!
> 
> The 21 is a great size  just enough bigger than the 20 to be pretty useful but not too big. I dont have a 20 to compare it to, so I used a small Swagger shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3318536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318537




So cute! What fits inside?


----------



## soonergirl

Sarah03 said:


> So cute! What fits inside?




Zips closed comfortably with a double zip, corner zip, small wallet, card case, iPhone 6 and car key. Access is a little tight with the zipper snapped at the end, but it's reasonable.


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> Zips closed comfortably with a double zip, corner zip, small wallet, card case, iPhone 6 and car key. Access is a little tight with the zipper snapped at the end, but it's reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 3318718
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318719




Oh good! The essentials will fit! It's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## soonergirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh this is super cute! looks like a great size.





Iamminda said:


> This is really pretty -- I almost got her big sister (same one in 27) last year.





Sarah03 said:


> Oh good! The essentials will fit! It's adorable! Congrats!



Thanks all!


----------



## MDT

soonergirl said:


> Ive been looking for a cute casual black with silver hardware crossbody and finally Coach came through with the Swagger 21!!
> 
> The 21 is a great size  just enough bigger than the 20 to be pretty useful but not too big. I dont have a 20 to compare it to, so I used a small Swagger shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3318536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318537



Love! I can't wait to see this size in person. I have three 20s and would love to compare.


----------



## Teagaggle

soonergirl said:


> Ive been looking for a cute casual black with silver hardware crossbody and finally Coach came through with the Swagger 21!!
> 
> The 21 is a great size  just enough bigger than the 20 to be pretty useful but not too big. I dont have a 20 to compare it to, so I used a small Swagger shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3318536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318537


Hi,
Great bag! Would you mind sharing the style #? I was not aware of this Swagger 21...might be the perfect size for me. I didn't see it on the Coach site.
Thanks & enjoy your new bag!


----------



## soonergirl

Teagaggle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great bag! Would you mind sharing the style #? I was not aware of this Swagger 21...might be the perfect size for me. I didn't see it on the Coach site.
> 
> Thanks & enjoy your new bag!




It's 37444.


----------



## Teagaggle

soonergirl said:


> It's 37444.
> 
> View attachment 3319156


Thanks so much!


----------



## Rashidahar

My new bag to match


----------



## Mariquel

Rashidahar said:


> My new bag to match



Great first post!    Love the siggies in that color combo.


----------



## yellowbernie

Rashidahar said:


> My new bag to match


I just got this same bag, love it..Love all your slg that match.


----------



## jujuly

Rashidahar said:


> My new bag to match



Perfect combination!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rashidahar said:


> My new bag to match



Fun pieces! love the browns. Nice poof too.


----------



## sandyclaws

I love thin wallets!! I'm so happy to have this new to me wallet! So hard to find a wallet that you just LOVE!!


----------



## sandyclaws

Rashidahar said:


> My new bag to match




I love these totes. And this signature is pretty awesome. Will go with everything.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hi all, 
I just got my first, new-to-me Coach bag last night, an Edie Colour Block in Grey. To me the color looks taupe rather than grey.The first picture is the picture from the seller, which is what the bag looks like in daylight. The second picture is the bag sitting in my room with evening lighting. 
I adore my Edie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Amethystgirl said:


> Hi all,
> I just got my first, new-to-me Coach bag last night, an Edie Colour Block in Grey. To me the color looks taupe rather than grey.The first picture is the picture from the seller, which is what the bag looks like in daylight. The second picture is the bag sitting in my room with evening lighting.
> I adore my Edie!



Very nice! congratulations. I really like Edies... but can only carry the smaller version, the 28. So i miss out on the compartments and turnlock.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Thank you! I have to admit, the compartments were what sold me on Edie. I'm a bit of an organization fanatic, and I love being able to put everything where I feel it belongs.  I also love the way the bag slouches, and the faint leather smell. This is my first ever real luxury item, and I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sandyclaws said:


> I love thin wallets!! I'm so happy to have this new to me wallet! So hard to find a wallet that you just LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321388



Great color! definitely a super find. Adorable bag in behind too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Amethystgirl said:


> Thank you! I have to admit, the compartments were what sold me on Edie. I'm a bit of an organization fanatic, and I love being able to put everything where I feel it belongs.  I also love the way the bag slouches, and the faint leather smell. This is my first ever real luxury item, and I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!



The compartments are awesome on Edie. The turnlock closure just sweetens it. I have a massive thing for those.. 

I just cannot carry shoulder bags, the edie 28 is more satchel like.. it has some interior pockets but nothing like it's original design. 

Enjoy your first Coach! nice bags but i'll warn you rarely does one stop at only one.


----------



## Amethystgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Enjoy your first Coach! nice bags but i'll warn you rarely does one stop at only one.



I just put in an offer on a Coach wallet,and I am saving up for a Swagger 27 as we speak...


----------



## Mariquel

sandyclaws said:


> I love thin wallets!! I'm so happy to have this new to me wallet! So hard to find a wallet that you just LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321388



I love thin wallets too!  You got a great color!


----------



## Mariquel

Amethystgirl said:


> Hi all,
> I just got my first, new-to-me Coach bag last night, an Edie Colour Block in Grey. To me the color looks taupe rather than grey.The first picture is the picture from the seller, which is what the bag looks like in daylight. The second picture is the bag sitting in my room with evening lighting.
> I adore my Edie!



Congrats on your first Coach bag!  I agree, it does seem more taupe than pure grey.  The Edie/Phoebe style is great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Amethystgirl said:


> I just put in an offer on a Coach wallet,and I am saving up for a Swagger 27 as we speak...



And so it begins.  I adore swaggers! great choice.


----------



## soonergirl

Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along! 

Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]


----------



## yellowbernie

Received my new Oxblood Whiplash saddle, love it.  Will defringe


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Received my new Oxblood Whiplash saddle, love it.  Will defringe



Very nice!


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along!
> 
> Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3322810



This green is amazing!


----------



## Anne R

yellowbernie said:


> Received my new Oxblood Whiplash saddle, love it.  Will defringe


Are you sure you want to defringe it? I'm debating because the fringes are growing on me. Although, I have yet to actually carry mine, just modeled it around the house.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along!
> 
> Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3322810



awe, aren't we cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> Received my new Oxblood Whiplash saddle, love it.  Will defringe



Really nice. I'd leave the fringe on.. adds to it's character!


----------



## yellowbernie

Anne R said:


> Are you sure you want to defringe it? I'm debating because the fringes are growing on me. Although, I have yet to actually carry mine, just modeled it around the house.


I like the fringe, but I know this will sound strange but at my age, I just feel like it might be too much.


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!


Thanks


----------



## yellowbernie

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice. I'd leave the fringe on.. adds to it's character!


Thanks, I haven't defringed it yet.


----------



## MDT

soonergirl said:


> Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along!
> 
> Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3322810



I LOVE THIS! Been waiting to see this one in person!


----------



## Anne R

yellowbernie said:


> I like the fringe, but I know this will sound strange but at my age, I just feel like it might be too much.


I understand. It's all on how you feel when wearing certain things. I question myself as well on whether or not certain things are age appropriate, but I'm leaning toward leaving the fringe on. My whiplash saddle is chalk, I think the fringe adds to the bag, especially in chalk.


----------



## Nymeria1

soonergirl said:


> Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along!
> 
> Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3322810



Congrats!  Beautiful bag, love the color!


----------



## pbnjam

yellowbernie said:


> Received my new Oxblood Whiplash saddle, love it.  Will defringe


Gorgeous! I'm waiting for the nonfringe ones later on. Just love the quality on this bag.



soonergirl said:


> Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along!
> 
> Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3322810


Beautiful texture and color! Congrats!



Rashidahar said:


> My new bag to match


Love this collection. Beautiful print! 



sandyclaws said:


> I love thin wallets!! I'm so happy to have this new to me wallet! So hard to find a wallet that you just LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321388


Love green and thin wallets! My first Legacy soft wallet was a cobalt one. Congrats! 



Amethystgirl said:


> Hi all,
> I just got my first, new-to-me Coach bag last night, an Edie Colour Block in Grey. To me the color looks taupe rather than grey.The first picture is the picture from the seller, which is what the bag looks like in daylight. The second picture is the bag sitting in my room with evening lighting.
> I adore my Edie!


Love this color. Just a great neutral! Congrats!


----------



## soonergirl

Iamminda said:


> This green is amazing!






HesitantShopper said:


> awe, aren't we cute!






MDT said:


> I LOVE THIS! Been waiting to see this one in person!






Nymeria1 said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful bag, love the color!






pbnjam said:


> Beautiful texture and color! Congrats!




Thanks all! 

I get to reveal another new baby today! Dahlia floral rivet Chelsea from Bloomingdales F&F [emoji4]


----------



## Amethystgirl

soonergirl said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I get to reveal another new baby today! Dahlia floral rivet Chelsea from Bloomingdales F&F [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3323129



That's adorable! I love the rivets!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along!
> 
> Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3322810




Wow what a cool looking bag! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I get to reveal another new baby today! Dahlia floral rivet Chelsea from Bloomingdales F&F [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3323129




Awww SO cute! I was waiting for someone to post one of these cuties. [emoji3]


----------



## ZSP

yellowbernie said:


> I like the fringe, but I know this will sound strange but at my age, I just feel like it might be too much.



Oh woman...just rock that fringe.  I don't know how old you are and I'm loathe to tell my age but I'll just say...I'm old enough to draw SS and if that bag was mine...I'd leave the fringe.  A girl's never too old to have fun and do exactly what she wants to do.


----------



## pursecharm

soonergirl said:


> Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along!
> 
> Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3322810




I am partial to Swaggers! The bag I carried today was the 20, baby Swag.


----------



## pbnjam

soonergirl said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I get to reveal another new baby today! Dahlia floral rivet Chelsea from Bloomingdales F&F [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3323129



This is really cute! The pink is so fun and the rivets are nice touch. Congrats again!


----------



## yellowbernie

ZSP said:


> Oh woman...just rock that fringe.  I don't know how old you are and I'm loathe to tell my age but I'll just say...I'm old enough to draw SS and if that bag was mine...I'd leave the fringe.  A girl's never too old to have fun and do exactly what she wants to do.


LOL, well we must be close, cause I already draw SS..I like the fringe, but I just feel like its too much fringe, maybe I will just get rid of some of it.   I haven't decided anything other than I love the bag.  The leather is awesome, and I love oxblood.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I get to reveal another new baby today! Dahlia floral rivet Chelsea from Bloomingdales F&F [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3323129



Super cute details. Chelsea is a great bag, super roomy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> LOL, well we must be close, cause I already draw SS..I like the fringe, but I just feel like its too much fringe, maybe I will just get rid of some of it.   I haven't decided anything other than I love the bag.  The leather is awesome, and I love oxblood.



Fringe is classic though and this bag does not overdo it at all. To me it's ageless.. i'd at least carry it with it on and see how you feel then reduce as your comfortable with, you paid for that fringe lol enjoy it!!


----------



## yellowbernie

HesitantShopper said:


> Fringe is classic though and this bag does not overdo it at all. To me it's ageless.. i'd at least carry it with it on and see how you feel then reduce as your comfortable with, you paid for that fringe lol enjoy it!!


Thanks, true I did pay for it I will just have to wait and see, haven't moved into it yet.


----------



## louisprada25

ZSP said:


> Oh woman...just rock that fringe.  I don't know how old you are and I'm loathe to tell my age but I'll just say...I'm old enough to draw SS and if that bag was mine...I'd leave the fringe.  A girl's never too old to have fun and do exactly what she wants to do.




+1 beautifully put!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

soonergirl said:


> Came so close to pulling the trigger on the pistachio Dinky now so glad I didn't as this came along!
> 
> Introducing my newest baby - embossed pistachio Swagger 21. 21 is a great size and pistachio is a great color - not so bright that it's summer only. I'll be carrying this all year [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3322810


So gorgeous! I love that color and style so much! Enjoy!


yellowbernie said:


> Received my new Oxblood Whiplash saddle, love it.  Will defringe


So pretty! Reminds me of my black Dakota, but mine doesn't have fringe. I like the fringe though !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

soonergirl said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I get to reveal another new baby today! Dahlia floral rivet Chelsea from Bloomingdales F&F [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3323129


Another pretty! Love the color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Was at the outlet today, this Ava came home with me. The leather is so nice on this one, IMO.
They had one with the pockets on the side too, but I liked the leather on this one and like how sleek it looked without any pockets!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more pic


----------



## MKB0925

Thatsmypurse said:


> Was at the outlet today, this Ava came home with me. The leather is so nice on this one, IMO.
> 
> They had one with the pockets on the side too, but I liked the leather on this one and like how sleek it looked without any pockets!




Very pretty color! The leather does look very nice!


----------



## soonergirl

Amethystgirl said:


> That's adorable! I love the rivets!





BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what a cool looking bag! [emoji3]





BeachBagGal said:


> Awww SO cute! I was waiting for someone to post one of these cuties. [emoji3]





pursecharm said:


> I am partial to Swaggers! The bag I carried today was the 20, baby Swag.





pbnjam said:


> This is really cute! The pink is so fun and the rivets are nice touch. Congrats again!





HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute details. Chelsea is a great bag, super roomy.





Thatsmypurse said:


> So gorgeous! I love that color and style so much! Enjoy!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Another pretty! Love the color!



Thanks all! I'm going to have so much fun with these 



yellowbernie said:


> LOL, well we must be close, cause I already draw SS..I like the fringe, but I just feel like its too much fringe, maybe I will just get rid of some of it.   I haven't decided anything other than I love the bag.  The leather is awesome, and I love oxblood.



Gorgeous bag!! I love the fringe and feel like it's ageless, but all that matters is what you think. It's beautiful either way!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Was at the outlet today, this Ava came home with me. The leather is so nice on this one, IMO.
> They had one with the pockets on the side too, but I liked the leather on this one and like how sleek it looked without any pockets!



So pretty! The leather looks great!


----------



## MKB0925

soonergirl said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I get to reveal another new baby today! Dahlia floral rivet Chelsea from Bloomingdales F&F [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3323129




Gorgeous bag...that color is so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more pic



Does look like really nice leather. Should be plenty roomy too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty color! The leather does look very nice!






So pretty! The leather looks great![/QUOTE]



HesitantShopper said:


> Does look like really nice leather. Should be plenty roomy too.



Thanks everyone!  Took her to the movies yesterday and there was plenty of room to stash my whole families movie candy, with room to spare!


----------



## yellowbernie

yellowbernie said:


> Received my new Oxblood Whiplash saddle, love it.  Will defringe


Well she has been defringed, I did leave the ones just on the side, and I love it.  I know they are coming out with the defringed saddle bags, but I love the whipstiching on these.


----------



## myluvofbags

yellowbernie said:


> Received my new Oxblood Whiplash saddle, love it.  Will defringe


What a beautiful color! I don't think the fringes are way too much and the bag itself is pretty subtle and classy looking. Take pics if you do defringe.


----------



## keishapie1973

yellowbernie said:


> Well she has been defringed, I did leave the ones just on the side, and I love it.  I know they are coming out with the defringed saddle bags, but I love the whipstiching on these.



Pics please....


----------



## yellowbernie

Ok, here are pictures of it defringed, I love it this way.


----------



## fashionplate123

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, here are pictures of it defringed, I love it this way.


Gorgeous!!  I love this bag in Oxblood.


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, here are pictures of it defringed, I love it this way.



Good job -- looks better.  Did it take long?


----------



## Teagaggle

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, here are pictures of it defringed, I love it this way.



Oh yay, another defringer...I have 3 and defringed them all.  Were you nervous...I know I was the first time but so glad I did.  My SA thinks its hysterical that there is even a debate about whether to defringe or not...I see it on others and I really like it but that added detail just wasn't for me. 

Enjoy and congrats on a successful defringe! http://static.purseblog.com/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> Good job -- looks better.  Did it take long?


No it didnt' take long at all, I did why I was watching tv.  I like it so much better.


----------



## yellowbernie

Teagaggle said:


> Oh yay, another defringer...I have 3 and defringed them all.  Were you nervous...I know I was the first time but so glad I did.  My SA thinks its hysterical that there is even a debate about whether to defringe or not...I see it on others and I really like it but that added detail just wasn't for me.
> 
> Enjoy and congrats on a successful defringe! http://static.purseblog.com/smilies/biggrin.gif


I was just a little nervous but after the first one was out..it went fast.  I love it so much better this way.


----------



## keishapie1973

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, here are pictures of it defringed, I love it this way.



I love it!!! Excellent job......


----------



## yellowbernie

keishapie1973 said:


> I love it!!! Excellent job......


Thanks


----------



## MKB0925

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, here are pictures of it defringed, I love it this way.




I think it looks great! Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## yellowbernie

MKB0925 said:


> I think it looks great! Such a gorgeous bag!


Thanks


----------



## skyqueen

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, here are pictures of it defringed, I love it this way.


Love it!


----------



## yellowbernie

skyqueen said:


> Love it!


Thanks


----------



## Demen

Just got new baby


----------



## kannikpi

angelic*ruin said:


> Just received my PCE order today.  A Love Red Saffiano Tablet Crossbody and Red Painted Dot Medium Continental Wallet.  I love how the crossbody is large enough for a tablet, wallet, and small accessories.  Lots of inside pockets, exterior card pocket, and adjustable/removable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/angelicruin/media/DSC_0126_zps15134dcd.jpg.html




gorgeous! where can i buy them online?


----------



## MKB0925

Demen said:


> Just got new baby




I have this bag in bluejay, a great size and so lightweight.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Demen said:


> Just got new baby



Lovely color!


----------



## Caspin22

kannikpi said:


> gorgeous! where can i buy them online?




The post you quoted is over two years old, so these items will no longer be on the coach website. You'd probably be best checking eBay.


----------



## angelic*ruin

kannikpi said:


> gorgeous! where can i buy them online?



I bought these over 2 years ago.  They are probably findable on eBay or other second hand sales groups.


----------



## Demen

MKB0925 said:


> I have this bag in bluejay, a great size and so lightweight.








HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely color!




Thank you ^^


----------



## Teagaggle

New Rogue 25 in saddle...LOVE!http://static.purseblog.com/smilies/loveeyes.gif


----------



## Anne R

Teagaggle said:


> New Rogue 25 in saddle...LOVE!http://static.purseblog.com/smilies/loveeyes.gif


Isn't it nice? Love that color, too! Isn't it nice and light?


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## Hobbsy

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3327504



Love the color!


----------



## soonergirl

Teagaggle said:


> New Rogue 25 in saddle...LOVE!http://static.purseblog.com/smilies/loveeyes.gif




Love this! Congrats!


----------



## soonergirl

Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it? 

I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737



Cute! Does this come in a larger size wallet too?


----------



## soonergirl

Hobbsy said:


> Cute! Does this come in a larger size wallet too?




I'm not sure. I didn't see one but this was part of a shipment that arrived today that they were still unpacking.


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> I'm not sure. I didn't see one but this was part of a shipment that arrived today that they were still unpacking.



Thanks! It is adorable!!


----------



## Caspin22

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737




I love this!  Do you mind sharing the style number, name, and price?


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737



Love this -- it's like you see a rainbow each time you open it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737



That is really cool! super detailed. I can see that making you smile each time it's opened.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3327504



Very nice, love the turnlock!


----------



## pbnjam

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737



That is cute! Thanks for showing this piece.


----------



## carterazo

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737


I love this!!!   Did it come in any other colors for the outside?


----------



## soonergirl

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks! It is adorable!!




Thanks!



Canderson22 said:


> I love this!  Do you mind sharing the style number, name, and price?




They apparently removed the tag before they bagged it up for me, but this should be everything.






Iamminda said:


> Love this -- it's like you see a rainbow each time you open it.




Thanks, it is so fun!



HesitantShopper said:


> That is really cool! super detailed. I can see that making you smile each time it's opened.




Thanks! I really need to work not not buying things just because they're cute or on sale, and more things I just really enjoy and use.



pbnjam said:


> That is cute! Thanks for showing this piece.




Thanks and you're welcome!



carterazo said:


> I love this!!!   Did it come in any other colors for the outside?




I don't think this exact one did. They had a small wallet in white - crossgrain I think - and it had colorblock edgecoat. It was adorable but I didn't look at the inside of that one to see if it is rainbow.


----------



## Caspin22

soonergirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They apparently removed the tag before they bagged it up for me, but this should be everything.
> 
> View attachment 3328023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really need to work not not buying things just because they're cute or on sale, and more things I just really enjoy and use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and you're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this exact one did. They had a small wallet in white - crossgrain I think - and it had colorblock edgecoat. It was adorable but I didn't look at the inside of that one to see if it is rainbow.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737




This is cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Thanks! I really need to work not not buying things just because they're cute or on sale, and more things I just really enjoy and use.



That is the key to getting the most use and enjoyment from the purchases.


----------



## weibandy

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737



This is so fun!  What a charming wallet.  Smile every time you look at it


----------



## SakuraSakura

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, love the turnlock!




Thank you kindly. It is so elegant!


----------



## Iluvhaute

My two new purchases. Dinky in Saddle and swagger wristlet I found at the outlet.


----------



## LifeofKey

Iluvhaute said:


> My two new purchases. Dinky in Saddle and swagger wristlet I found at the outlet.




Gorgeous bags!! Can't wait for my dinky to get here tomorrow!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iluvhaute said:


> My two new purchases. Dinky in Saddle and swagger wristlet I found at the outlet.




Ooooo [emoji173]&#65039; to those cute little bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LifeofKey said:


> Gorgeous bags!! Can't wait for my dinky to get here tomorrow!!




What color Dinky??


----------



## LifeofKey

BeachBagGal said:


> What color Dinky??




It's going to be the white/chalk one but adding the gunmetal chain to it!! It's coming today!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LifeofKey said:


> It's going to be the white/chalk one but adding the gunmetal chain to it!! It's coming today!!



Sounds nice! I bet the chain will look really good against the white.


----------



## rose10

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737



This is so cute!! I want one after seeing your reveal!!  Does it have a pocked under the flap with the Coach Logo? Could we get an inside shot pf the coin compartment at the back? How many cards can it carry comfortably, 11 or more? 

Sorry for all the questions, i have not been this excited about any wallet since the Coach Soft Wallets! This one is quite unique.


----------



## LifeofKey

BeachBagGal said:


> Sounds nice! I bet the chain will look really good against the white.







It's here but I didn't get my surprise charm.. Had to call Coach and they said they will send me one!! 

My box opening video just went up as well.

https://youtu.be/PL9dlz4OXpQ


----------



## BeachBagGal

LifeofKey said:


> View attachment 3329183
> 
> 
> It's here but I didn't get my surprise charm.. Had to call Coach and they said they will send me one!!
> 
> My box opening video just went up as well.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PL9dlz4OXpQ




So cute!!! [emoji173]&#65039;Love the gunmetal chain with the chalk! Well that stinks you didn't get your charm. Let us know what you get. [emoji3] Cute vid too!


----------



## MsBaggins

soonergirl said:


> Trying to hold myself to a standard for new purchases - will it make me smile pretty much every time I look at it?
> 
> I think this will fit that pretty well [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3327737




This is so cute! I emailed CS and they said the Rainbow stitch is available in this, a slim wallet, a swagger wristlet, and a Swagger.


----------



## Nymeria1

LifeofKey said:


> View attachment 3329183
> 
> 
> It's here but I didn't get my surprise charm.. Had to call Coach and they said they will send me one!!
> 
> My box opening video just went up as well.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PL9dlz4OXpQ



I love your Dinky!! I bought a mineral Dinky for myself and the pistachio for my daughter.
Hope you get a charm you love!


----------



## LifeofKey

Nymeria1 said:


> I love your Dinky!! I bought a mineral Dinky for myself and the pistachio for my daughter.
> 
> Hope you get a charm you love!




Thank you so much!! I'm hoping they make it up to me by sending me a gold dino!! I can dream!


----------



## LifeofKey

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute!!! [emoji173]&#65039;Love the gunmetal chain with the chalk! Well that stinks you didn't get your charm. Let us know what you get. [emoji3] Cute vid too!




Thank you!! Yes the Gunmetal chain really brings out this bag.. Carried it today to work and got so many compliments!


----------



## Caspin22

MsBaggins said:


> This is so cute! I emailed CS and they said the Rainbow stitch is available in this, a slim wallet, a swagger wristlet, and a Swagger.




I asked for info on the Slim Wallet. Here it is. I think I need it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LifeofKey said:


> View attachment 3329183
> 
> 
> It's here but I didn't get my surprise charm.. Had to call Coach and they said they will send me one!!
> 
> My box opening video just went up as well.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PL9dlz4OXpQ



Very nice done with the chain strap!


----------



## Caspin22

I just ordered 53921 the rainbow stitch slim wallet. Supposedly not available until May 1st so it's a preorder. Hopefully it ships before then!


----------



## trufflepig

Just got these cuties in the mail!


----------



## Chihua5

trufflepig said:


> Just got these cuties in the mail!
> View attachment 3329933


Those are gorgeous! You're so lucky, I've been trying to find the dinosaur one as my daughter is a dinosaur nut!


----------



## Hobbsy

trufflepig said:


> Just got these cuties in the mail!
> View attachment 3329933



Very nice!!!


----------



## trufflepig

Chihua5 said:


> Those are gorgeous! You're so lucky, I've been trying to find the dinosaur one as my daughter is a dinosaur nut!




Thanks! I was surprised they even had these, I loooove the dinosaur but they said that that one is long gone.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

trufflepig said:


> Thanks! I was surprised they even had these, I loooove the dinosaur but they said that that one is long gone.



Where did you find them?


----------



## trufflepig

Harley77 said:


> Where did you find them?




Called customer service and they had these two


----------



## AstridRhapsody

trufflepig said:


> Called customer service and they had these two



You are so lucky! I've been calling every week and emailing and they always tell me they are all gone.


----------



## trufflepig

Harley77 said:


> You are so lucky! I've been calling every week and emailing and they always tell me they are all gone.




Yeah, I'm thinking they must have been returned...I called previously and they said they were gone, and then one day they had them!


----------



## Caspin22

Harley77 said:


> You are so lucky! I've been calling every week and emailing and they always tell me they are all gone.



Me too!


----------



## MDT

My new Swagger 21 in canary wearing her t.rex charm!


----------



## pursecharm

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 21 in canary wearing her t.rex charm!




How fun!


----------



## Hobbsy

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 21 in canary wearing her t.rex charm!


Very pretty color! And cool charm.


----------



## MDT

Thank you!!


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 21 in canary wearing her t.rex charm!




Cute!


----------



## soonergirl

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 21 in canary wearing her t.rex charm!



Love this combo so much!


----------



## reginatina

Ever since I saw someone's Legacy stripes on here, I've been on a mission to pick something up. I like black SLGs, so a bag with that beautiful lining was what I wanted. I've always loved the Mandy, but have enough satchels, so I wanted a shoulder bag. I found a Legacy shoulder bag (10328) in rose on eBay and it was in very good shape. I cleaned it up and conditioned it and fell in love. So, I decided to get another shoulder bag and found a NWT Legacy shoulder bag (11127) in black.  It is stunning. And lastly, I purchased a heart keychain with those awesome stripes. So, here are my new-to-me Legacy stripe pieces. 

First:  10328 Legacy Shoulder Bag, Rose


----------



## reginatina

Second: Coach Poppy Legacy Stripe Heart Keychain


----------



## reginatina

Third:  11127 Coach Legacy Shoulder Bag, Black

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 21 in canary wearing her t.rex charm!


Love this color! It's makes me smile


----------



## Mariquel

reginatina said:


> Ever since I saw someone's Legacy stripes on here, I've been on a mission to pick something up. I like black SLGs, so a bag with that beautiful lining was what I wanted. I've always loved the Mandy, but have enough satchels, so I wanted a shoulder bag. I found a Legacy shoulder bag (10328) in rose on eBay and it was in very good shape. I cleaned it up and conditioned it and fell in love. So, I decided to get another shoulder bag and found a NWT Legacy shoulder bag (11127) in black.  It is stunning. And lastly, I purchased a heart keychain with those awesome stripes. So, here are my new-to-me Legacy stripe pieces.
> 
> First:  10328 Legacy Shoulder Bag, Rose





reginatina said:


> Second: Coach Poppy Legacy Stripe Heart Keychain





reginatina said:


> Third:  11127 Coach Legacy Shoulder Bag, Black
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Those Legacy bags are really quality pieces!  The hardware is very substantial too and the Legacy stripes are so classy.  Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> My new Swagger 21 in canary wearing her t.rex charm!



How cute~


----------



## reginatina

Mariquel said:


> Those Legacy bags are really quality pieces!  The hardware is very substantial too and the Legacy stripes are so classy.  Congrats on your purchases!






Thank you!  I'm beyond happy with these pieces.  I think I want to add an Ali and I'll be done.


----------



## Lucylu29

Husband bought me this floral rivets Chelsea for my birthday. I absolutely love the detail of the little flowers [emoji76]


----------



## reginatina

Lucylu29 said:


> Husband bought me this floral rivets Chelsea for my birthday. I absolutely love the detail of the little flowers [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333189






Super cute.  Those flowers are so pretty.


----------



## Purses4wife

Bought this Peyton Nancy Satchel for the wife this week,came with a wristlet and a snap wallet also.


----------



## Iamminda

Lucylu29 said:


> Husband bought me this floral rivets Chelsea for my birthday. I absolutely love the detail of the little flowers [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333189



Pretty details!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lucylu29 said:


> Husband bought me this floral rivets Chelsea for my birthday. I absolutely love the detail of the little flowers [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333189



So cute with the flowers!


----------



## MDT

soonergirl said:


> Love this combo so much!





myluvofbags said:


> Love this color! It's makes me smile



Thank you! It's the perfect sunny shade of yellow!


----------



## Caspin22

Isn't it beautiful?  Just the shade of plastic I was hoping for!!


----------



## Caspin22

This beauty arrived today. Satchels are completely out of my wheelhouse - I'm a shoulder bag girl through and through.  But I saw this in person at Dillard's a while back and the Fog leather against the dark hardware and suede accents had me seeing stars. When it hit an insane price on Macy's the other day, I had to pull the trigger. Not 100% sure yet whether I'll keep her, but for now she's sitting beside me and I can't take my eyes off her. 

Note the fluorescent lighting in my office is awful. The color is very much a taupe and not beige like the photos show. 

37190 Exotic Patchwork Embossed Leather Swagger in Dark Gunmetal/Fog (DK/FOG).


----------



## MDT

Canderson22 said:


> Isn't it beautiful?  Just the shade of plastic I was hoping for!!
> 
> View attachment 3333421



Hehe. Yes, it's gorgeous!



Canderson22 said:


> This beauty arrived today. Satchels are completely out of my wheelhouse - I'm a shoulder bag girl through and through.  But I saw this in person at Dillard's a while back and the Fog leather against the dark hardware and suede accents had me seeing stars. When it hit an insane price on Macy's the other day, I had to pull the trigger. Not 100% sure yet whether I'll keep her, but for now she's sitting beside me and I can't take my eyes off her.
> 
> Note the fluorescent lighting in my office is awful. The color is very much a taupe and not beige like the photos show.
> 
> 37190 Exotic Patchwork Embossed Leather Swagger in Dark Gunmetal/Fog (DK/FOG).
> 
> View attachment 3333448
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333450



This bag is a beauty! I love the color and all the different textures. I say keep her! You could always use the longer strap and carry over your shoulder if satchels really aren't your thing.


----------



## soonergirl

Lucylu29 said:


> Husband bought me this floral rivets Chelsea for my birthday. I absolutely love the detail of the little flowers [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333189



Good job hubby!! So cute!



Purses4wife said:


> Bought this Peyton Nancy Satchel for the wife this week,came with a wristlet and a snap wallet also.



Lucky girl 



Canderson22 said:


> Isn't it beautiful?  Just the shade of plastic I was hoping for!!
> 
> View attachment 3333421



Ooooh - I love it when the bags are still all wrapped up. 



Canderson22 said:


> This beauty arrived today. Satchels are completely out of my wheelhouse - I'm a shoulder bag girl through and through.  But I saw this in person at Dillard's a while back and the Fog leather against the dark hardware and suede accents had me seeing stars. When it hit an insane price on Macy's the other day, I had to pull the trigger. Not 100% sure yet whether I'll keep her, but for now she's sitting beside me and I can't take my eyes off her.
> 
> Note the fluorescent lighting in my office is awful. The color is very much a taupe and not beige like the photos show.
> 
> 37190 Exotic Patchwork Embossed Leather Swagger in Dark Gunmetal/Fog (DK/FOG).
> 
> View attachment 3333448
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333450



Beautiful!! Seems like it would go with a lot.


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> This beauty arrived today. Satchels are completely out of my wheelhouse - I'm a shoulder bag girl through and through.  But I saw this in person at Dillard's a while back and the Fog leather against the dark hardware and suede accents had me seeing stars. When it hit an insane price on Macy's the other day, I had to pull the trigger. Not 100% sure yet whether I'll keep her, but for now she's sitting beside me and I can't take my eyes off her.
> 
> Note the fluorescent lighting in my office is awful. The color is very much a taupe and not beige like the photos show.
> 
> 37190 Exotic Patchwork Embossed Leather Swagger in Dark Gunmetal/Fog (DK/FOG).
> 
> View attachment 3333448
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333450




You should keep it! Use it on your shoulder with the long strap.


----------



## MDT

I ended up exchanging my canary Swagger 21 for this one. I really couldn't justify keeping two yellow bags (I just bought one in flax a month ago) and the leather was way too matte. It just felt like it'd be hard to keep clean.

So I brought home the pistachio croc embossed Swagger! I knew this was love when I ripped the tags off and moved right in as soon as I got to my car!

I need to stay away from my Coach store for awhile! The SAs are going to get tired of seeing me!


----------



## soonergirl

MDT said:


> I ended up exchanging my canary Swagger 21 for this one. I really couldn't justify keeping two yellow bags (I just bought one in flax a month ago) and the leather was way too matte. It just felt like it'd be hard to keep clean.
> 
> So I brought home the pistachio croc embossed Swagger! I knew this was love when I ripped the tags off and moved right in as soon as I got to my car!
> 
> I need to stay away from my Coach store for awhile! The SAs are going to get tired of seeing me!




Twins! Such an adorable bag! And I just ordered t-rex based on your canary pic with him [emoji1] Looks just as cute here! 

My new additions today - saddle embossed 21 with saddle hardware (which is a gorgeous dark rose gold!!) and Shady charm [emoji41]


----------



## MDT

soonergirl said:


> Twins! Such an adorable bag! And I just ordered t-rex based on your canary pic with him [emoji1] Looks just as cute here!
> 
> My new additions today - saddle embossed 21 with saddle hardware (which is a gorgeous dark rose gold!!) and Shady charm [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3334258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334263



You're the reason I got this bag! Ever since I saw yours, it was love. Not sure why I didn't get it over canary the other day, but now that I have it, all is right in the world! And the t.rex is kind of perfect on a croc bag! I hope you like him as much as I do!

Also loving your new saddle/pink bag. I was hoping to see this one when I went to my Coach store today, but I don't think they got this one.


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> Twins! Such an adorable bag! And I just ordered t-rex based on your canary pic with him [emoji1] Looks just as cute here!
> 
> My new additions today - saddle embossed 21 with saddle hardware (which is a gorgeous dark rose gold!!) and Shady charm [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3334258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334263







MDT said:


> I ended up exchanging my canary Swagger 21 for this one. I really couldn't justify keeping two yellow bags (I just bought one in flax a month ago) and the leather was way too matte. It just felt like it'd be hard to keep clean.
> 
> So I brought home the pistachio croc embossed Swagger! I knew this was love when I ripped the tags off and moved right in as soon as I got to my car!
> 
> I need to stay away from my Coach store for awhile! The SAs are going to get tired of seeing me!




These bags are absolutely adorable! Congrats, ladies!


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> These bags are absolutely adorable! Congrats, ladies!



Thanks!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

Finally found a fob for Nomad


----------



## Amethystgirl

Lovely slouchy soft Penelope in a beautiful emerald green color that I found on the bay:










She came with the dust bag and looks absolutely brand new with no signs of wear whatsoever. I adore her! 
I would love to know when these bags were produced. The listing said vintage, but that is probably an exaggeration.


----------



## keishapie1973

gr8onteej said:


> Finally found a fob for Nomad
> View attachment 3334492



This looks great on there!!! Love the Nomad.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Amethystgirl said:


> Lovely slouchy soft Penelope in a beautiful emerald green color that I found on the bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with the dust bag and looks absolutely brand new with no signs of wear whatsoever. I adore her!
> I would love to know when these bags were produced. The listing said vintage, but that is probably an exaggeration.



Great find!!! Love the color....


----------



## happibug

MDT said:


> I ended up exchanging my canary Swagger 21 for this one. I really couldn't justify keeping two yellow bags (I just bought one in flax a month ago) and the leather was way too matte. It just felt like it'd be hard to keep clean.
> 
> So I brought home the pistachio croc embossed Swagger! I knew this was love when I ripped the tags off and moved right in as soon as I got to my car!
> 
> I need to stay away from my Coach store for awhile! The SAs are going to get tired of seeing me!



I love this bag, such a gorgeous color and texture! Congrats!



soonergirl said:


> Twins! Such an adorable bag! And I just ordered t-rex based on your canary pic with him [emoji1] Looks just as cute here!
> 
> My new additions today - saddle embossed 21 with saddle hardware (which is a gorgeous dark rose gold!!) and Shady charm [emoji41]


Both beautiful! I love the emoji and this bag is gorgeous - what a great color and hardware combination!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Finally found a fob for Nomad
> View attachment 3334492




Such a cute fob!


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Finally found a fob for Nomad
> View attachment 3334492




That looks perfect on there!


----------



## gr8onteej

keishapie1973 said:


> This looks great on there!!! Love the Nomad.....




Thanks! [emoji41]


----------



## gr8onteej

Jaidybug said:


> Such a cute fob!




Thanks Jaidybug



frivofrugalista said:


> That looks perfect on there!




Thank you FF.

[emoji41]


----------



## gr8onteej

Amethystgirl said:


> Lovely slouchy soft Penelope in a beautiful emerald green color that I found on the bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with the dust bag and looks absolutely brand new with no signs of wear whatsoever. I adore her!
> 
> I would love to know when these bags were produced. The listing said vintage, but that is probably an exaggeration.




Nice bag, love the color.


----------



## soonergirl

Sarah03 said:


> These bags are absolutely adorable! Congrats, ladies!




Thanks!



gr8onteej said:


> Finally found a fob for Nomad
> View attachment 3334492




Looks perfect!



Amethystgirl said:


> Lovely slouchy soft Penelope in a beautiful emerald green color that I found on the bay:




Love that color!



happibug said:


> Both beautiful! I love the emoji and this bag is gorgeous - what a great color and hardware combination!




Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Finally found a fob for Nomad
> View attachment 3334492



Looks great on Nomad. Congrats



Amethystgirl said:


> Lovely slouchy soft Penelope in a beautiful emerald green color that I found on the bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with the dust bag and looks absolutely brand new with no signs of wear whatsoever. I adore her!
> I would love to know when these bags were produced. The listing said vintage, but that is probably an exaggeration.



Nice color! Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

Amethystgirl said:


> I would love to know when these bags were produced. The listing said vintage, but that is probably an exaggeration.




The year of production is on the creed, the two digits after the single letter before the dash.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I ended up exchanging my canary Swagger 21 for this one. I really couldn't justify keeping two yellow bags (I just bought one in flax a month ago) and the leather was way too matte. It just felt like it'd be hard to keep clean.
> 
> So I brought home the pistachio croc embossed Swagger! I knew this was love when I ripped the tags off and moved right in as soon as I got to my car!
> 
> I need to stay away from my Coach store for awhile! The SAs are going to get tired of seeing me!




Such a cool color and statement bag!!



soonergirl said:


> Twins! Such an adorable bag! And I just ordered t-rex based on your canary pic with him [emoji1] Looks just as cute here!
> 
> My new additions today - saddle embossed 21 with saddle hardware (which is a gorgeous dark rose gold!!) and Shady charm [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3334258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334263




Loving this color combo! Cute fob too!



gr8onteej said:


> Finally found a fob for Nomad
> View attachment 3334492




Cool fob looks great on the Nomad!



Amethystgirl said:


> Lovely slouchy soft Penelope in a beautiful emerald green color that I found on the bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with the dust bag and looks absolutely brand new with no signs of wear whatsoever. I adore her!
> 
> I would love to know when these bags were produced. The listing said vintage, but that is probably an exaggeration.




Nice, rich pretty color green!


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> I ended up exchanging my canary Swagger 21 for this one. I really couldn't justify keeping two yellow bags (I just bought one in flax a month ago) and the leather was way too matte. It just felt like it'd be hard to keep clean.
> 
> So I brought home the pistachio croc embossed Swagger! I knew this was love when I ripped the tags off and moved right in as soon as I got to my car!
> 
> I need to stay away from my Coach store for awhile! The SAs are going to get tired of seeing me!


Beautiful! I'm pretty sure the SA'S definitely don't mind you coming around, lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

soonergirl said:


> Twins! Such an adorable bag! And I just ordered t-rex based on your canary pic with him [emoji1] Looks just as cute here!
> 
> My new additions today - saddle embossed 21 with saddle hardware (which is a gorgeous dark rose gold!!) and Shady charm [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3334258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334263


Wow, these bags are amazing!


----------



## gr8onteej

soonergirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!







SEWDimples said:


> Looks great on Nomad. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color! Congrats!







BeachBagGal said:


> Such a cool color and statement bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this color combo! Cute fob too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool fob looks great on the Nomad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, rich pretty color green!




Thanks All!


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a cool color and statement bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this color combo! Cute fob too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool fob looks great on the Nomad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, rich pretty color green!





myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful! I'm pretty sure the SA'S definitely don't mind you coming around, lol.



Thank you both!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Finally found a fob for Nomad
> View attachment 3334492



Looks so cute! perfect combo.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Amethystgirl said:


> Lovely slouchy soft Penelope in a beautiful emerald green color that I found on the bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with the dust bag and looks absolutely brand new with no signs of wear whatsoever. I adore her!
> I would love to know when these bags were produced. The listing said vintage, but that is probably an exaggeration.



That is just lovely, wonderful style and color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Lucylu29 said:


> Husband bought me this floral rivets Chelsea for my birthday. I absolutely love the detail of the little flowers [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333189



Super cute! the flower detail really suits it. A lovey gift.


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks so cute! perfect combo.




Thanks HS!


----------



## Lucylu29

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! the flower detail really suits it. A lovey gift.







BeachBagGal said:


> So cute with the flowers!







Iamminda said:


> Pretty details!







reginatina said:


> Super cute.  Those flowers are so pretty.




Thanks. It's a nice little lightweight bag. Perfect for times when I don't want to carry a lot.


----------



## Lucylu29

Amethystgirl said:


> Lovely slouchy soft Penelope in a beautiful emerald green color that I found on the bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with the dust bag and looks absolutely brand new with no signs of wear whatsoever. I adore her!
> 
> I would love to know when these bags were produced. The listing said vintage, but that is probably an exaggeration.



I used to have this in black, but I sold it and regretted it. The color is very pretty. Great find!


----------



## Caspin22

Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432



Very cute stitching! Love it. Congrats.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432



That's a fun wallet, nice and cheerful.


----------



## gr8onteej

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432




Nice.  Love the colors.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432



What a cool, fun wallet! Loving all those colors!


----------



## soonergirl

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Hobbsy

Picture won't load.


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432



I love the rainbow inside


----------



## MDT

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432



This is so cool! Talk about a pop of color on the inside!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432



So cute!!   Congrats.


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432




So fun! That goes with everything.


----------



## laurg22

love that wallet ! does it come in other sizes as well maybe it comes in a carholder  enjoy it !


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432




I love this and the wristlet strap is great too!


----------



## Caspin22

laurg22 said:


> love that wallet ! does it come in other sizes as well maybe it comes in a carholder  enjoy it !



According to JAX, just this one and the small wallet someone else posted earlier so far in the rainbow stitch.  I'd be very surprised if there wasn't an accordion wallet eventually, as they seem to do one of those in every pattern.  Saddle is also the only color so far, but think how amazing this would look in black with the rainbow thread?!


----------



## Sea Wench

I am new to this forum, but not to Coach!! I visited an outlet on a road trip and was smitten with this bag!! I am more of an older Coach fan and never thought I would like some of their newer stuff, especially a MFF for factory bag! Here is the Celeste East West Crossbody in black/black jaquared fabric (I'd never thought I like a Siggy bag in my life either!)


----------



## keishapie1973

Canderson22 said:


> According to JAX, just this one and the small wallet someone else posted earlier so far in the rainbow stitch.  I'd be very surprised if there wasn't an accordion wallet eventually, as they seem to do one of those in every pattern.  Saddle is also the only color so far, but think how amazing this would look in black with the rainbow thread?!




I would love to see this wallet in black. Hopefully, it's released....[emoji3]


----------



## yellowbernie

Sea Wench said:


> I am new to this forum, but not to Coach!! I visited an outlet on a road trip and was smitten with this bag!! I am more of an older Coach fan and never thought I would like some of their newer stuff, especially a MFF for factory bag! Here is the Celeste East West Crossbody in black/black jaquared fabric (I'd never thought I like a Siggy bag in my life either!)


Very nice, congrats


----------



## whateve

keishapie1973 said:


> I would love to see this wallet in black. Hopefully, it's released....[emoji3]


Yes! Make it in black in a soft wallet or slim envelope wallet. I might even pay FP for it.


----------



## carterazo

Canderson22 said:


> According to JAX, just this one and the small wallet someone else posted earlier so far in the rainbow stitch.  I'd be very surprised if there wasn't an accordion wallet eventually, as they seem to do one of those in every pattern.  Saddle is also the only color so far, but think how amazing this would look in black with the rainbow thread?!


Yes! And in white or off white - it would be gorgeous!  [emoji7]


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> Yes! Make it in black in a soft wallet or slim envelope wallet. I might even pay FP for it.




I paid FP for mine and anyone who knows me knows that I don't pay FP for anything, ever. I just fell in love with it. . Black would be so amazing.


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> I paid FP for mine and anyone who knows me knows that I don't pay FP for anything, ever. I just fell in love with it. . Black would be so amazing.




Did you see the Rainbow stitch Swagger?


----------



## Caspin22

pursecharm said:


> Did you see the Rainbow stitch Swagger?



I did, and it's gorgeous...I just don't do satchels, no matter how hard I try.  I bought the exotic patchwork Swagger and as beautiful as it is, returned it, because it's just not a style I'll carry.  I'll admire all the beautiful satchels from afar.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Just an FYI: Macy's has the small rainbow stitch wallet online and they are having their friends and family sale for an additional 25% off.


----------



## legalbeagle

Hello, I'm thinking of buying this coach madison op art sabrina in pink melon...

But a friend told me that the quality of this bag is not very good as the handle is not real leather.. Any thoughts?

I honestly don't know much, i just love the color and the style.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

legalbeagle said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of buying this coach madison op art sabrina in pink melon...
> 
> But a friend told me that the quality of this bag is not very good as the handle is not real leather.. Any thoughts?
> 
> I honestly don't know much, i just love the color and the style.
> 
> View attachment 3338035



If it's authentic, the handle is leather. ( It will still eventually get wear on the handles if it's carried frequently-even though it's leather-that's just normal wear and tear. ) Maybe your friend has only seen fake Coaches in this style. It was a highly faked style. The one in the picture looks authentic, IMO, so it would have leather handles and should be well made. Occasional duds happen, but for the most part, Coach bags are very well made. I never owned a Sabrina...but lots of ladies here have. Hopefully they'll chime in as well. You could also pose the question on the authenticate this thread on the Coach Shopping sub-forum if you haven't yet.


----------



## vesperholly

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432



That is really beautiful!

Have you put anything in it yet? I had a similar wallet from Kate Spade with the snaps inside, and when I put cards in, the whole wallet bulged and it looked ridiculous. I'm curious to know if this is the same!


----------



## Caspin22

vesperholly said:


> That is really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you put anything in it yet? I had a similar wallet from Kate Spade with the snaps inside, and when I put cards in, the whole wallet bulged and it looked ridiculous. I'm curious to know if this is the same!




It's not bad. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## jane

Canderson22 said:


> It's not bad. I'm enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 3338644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338646



This is so cute. What do you think of the brown color? How does it compare to Cognac or other Coach browns?


----------



## sad16480

Canderson22 said:


> Here's 53921 Rainbow Stitch Slim Wallet. Gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 3335428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335432



LOVE and NEED!!!! Do they refer to this color as saddle?!!?


----------



## Caspin22

jane said:


> This is so cute. What do you think of the brown color? How does it compare to Cognac or other Coach browns?



I never owned Cognac, but I think Cognac is more red than this.  This is a true saddle brown, same color as the Saddle Nomad.  I love it.



sad16480 said:


> LOVE and NEED!!!! Do they refer to this color as saddle?!!?



Yup!  The color is Silver/Saddle, code is SV/SD.  As of last week, this is the only color the rainbow stitch version came in.  This style wallet comes in a number of solid and colorblock colors with non-rainbow stitching.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> It's not bad. I'm enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 3338644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338646



   SO dang cute!    I'm waiting on my smaller model to arrive from Macy's F&F.   Tick, tock.


----------



## sandyclaws

canderson22 said:


> it's not bad. I'm enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 3338644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338646



*gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LovinLV510

This baby just arrived today. At 70% off, I couldn't pass her up! She smells divine!


----------



## Caspin22

LovinLV510 said:


> View attachment 3340401
> 
> 
> This baby just arrived today. At 70% off, I couldn't pass her up! She smells divine!




Super deal, and so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LovinLV510 said:


> View attachment 3340401
> 
> 
> This baby just arrived today. At 70% off, I couldn't pass her up! She smells divine!




This bag is so cool looking! [emoji3]


----------



## sandyclaws

LovinLV510 said:


> View attachment 3340401
> 
> 
> This baby just arrived today. At 70% off, I couldn't pass her up! She smells divine!




Ugh I'm so jealous!!!! Love that!


----------



## sad16480

LovinLV510 said:


> View attachment 3340401
> 
> 
> This baby just arrived today. At 70% off, I couldn't pass her up! She smells divine!



Where did you find this??? I LOVED this bag last summer... I have the sandals from that collection!


----------



## Caspin22

Passed up this bag last year at the outlet and regretted it. Was thrilled to find one on eBay for a good price with the matching wallet. I know the seller is a TPF member, but I don't know who it is. Pebbled Market Tote lined in Bramble Rose leather, style 36358.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LovinLV510 said:


> View attachment 3340401
> 
> 
> This baby just arrived today. At 70% off, I couldn't pass her up! She smells divine!



Gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sad16480 said:


> Where did you find this??? I LOVED this bag last summer... I have the sandals from that collection!



I don't know where she got hers, but that bag was on FOS last week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> Passed up this bag last year at the outlet and regretted it. Was thrilled to find one on eBay for a good price with the matching wallet. I know the seller is a TPF member, but I don't know who it is. Pebbled Market Tote lined in Bramble Rose leather, style 36358.
> 
> View attachment 3340783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340784



Gorgeous set!


----------



## LovinLV510

BeachBagGal said:


> This bag is so cool looking! [emoji3]




Thank you! I love how it's so different![emoji3]



sandyclaws said:


> Ugh I'm so jealous!!!! Love that!




Thank you![emoji5]&#65039;



sad16480 said:


> Where did you find this??? I LOVED this bag last summer... I have the sandals from that collection!




I bought it on coachoutlet.com last week. I wish I would've bought the sandals last summer! They're adorable!



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.




Thank you![emoji6]



Canderson22 said:


> Super deal, and so pretty. Congrats!




Thanks![emoji3]


----------



## legalbeagle

iNeedCoffee said:


> If it's authentic, the handle is leather. ( It will still eventually get wear on the handles if it's carried frequently-even though it's leather-that's just normal wear and tear. ) Maybe your friend has only seen fake Coaches in this style. It was a highly faked style. The one in the picture looks authentic, IMO, so it would have leather handles and should be well made. Occasional duds happen, but for the most part, Coach bags are very well made. I never owned a Sabrina...but lots of ladies here have. Hopefully they'll chime in as well. You could also pose the question on the authenticate this thread on the Coach Shopping sub-forum if you haven't yet.




Thank you  my friend's coach is also authentic. She bought it at coach outlet. 

This bag is also authentic as i know the seller and where she purchased the bag.


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> Passed up this bag last year at the outlet and regretted it. Was thrilled to find one on eBay for a good price with the matching wallet. I know the seller is a TPF member, but I don't know who it is. Pebbled Market Tote lined in Bramble Rose leather, style 36358.
> 
> View attachment 3340783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340784




I love this!! So classy on the outside and then BAM! Pop of cute pattern inside!! Amazing!


----------



## keishapie1973

Canderson22 said:


> Passed up this bag last year at the outlet and regretted it. Was thrilled to find one on eBay for a good price with the matching wallet. I know the seller is a TPF member, but I don't know who it is. Pebbled Market Tote lined in Bramble Rose leather, style 36358.
> 
> View attachment 3340783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340784



Very nice combo!!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

LovinLV510 said:


> View attachment 3340401
> 
> 
> This baby just arrived today. At 70% off, I couldn't pass her up! She smells divine!




Love it.  I have the mini but I still look at this one.   Congrats.


----------



## pursecharm

Canderson22 said:


> Passed up this bag last year at the outlet and regretted it. Was thrilled to find one on eBay for a good price with the matching wallet. I know the seller is a TPF member, but I don't know who it is. Pebbled Market Tote lined in Bramble Rose leather, style 36358.
> 
> View attachment 3340783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340784




Love this combination. You'll like having the lighter interior.


----------



## LovinLV510

gr8onteej said:


> Love it.  I have the mini but I still look at this one.   Congrats.




The mini is super cute, too! [emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## Kylie24

canderson22 said:


> passed up this bag last year at the outlet and regretted it. Was thrilled to find one on ebay for a good price with the matching wallet. I know the seller is a tpf member, but i don't know who it is. Pebbled market tote lined in bramble rose leather, style 36358.
> 
> View attachment 3340783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340784




i love this!


----------



## Jesssh

I've been pretty good about not buying purses this year, but I needed new glasses so I ordered these:




They are dark tortoise and teal, and go great with my blonde hair and blue eyes. (They make me look like Nicole Curtis. )


----------



## gr8onteej

LovinLV510 said:


> The mini is super cute, too! [emoji106]&#127997;




Thank you.  But it's a mini...&#129300;(thinking)
that the large may still find its way home with me [emoji38].


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jesssh said:


> I've been pretty good about not buying purses this year, but I needed new glasses so I ordered these:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are dark tortoise and teal, and go great with my blonde hair and blue eyes. (They make me look like Nicole Curtis. )




These are cute & love the color combo!


----------



## Jesssh

BeachBagGal said:


> These are cute & love the color combo!



Thanks!


----------



## LovinLV510

gr8onteej said:


> Thank you.  But it's a mini...&#129300;(thinking)
> that the large may still find its way home with me [emoji38].




Haha! All 'babies' need their 'mommas'![emoji38]


----------



## MKB0925

Jesssh said:


> I've been pretty good about not buying purses this year, but I needed new glasses so I ordered these:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are dark tortoise and teal, and go great with my blonde hair and blue eyes. (They make me look like Nicole Curtis. )




Love those...that color combo is great!


----------



## Jesssh

MKB0925 said:


> Love those...that color combo is great!



Thanks! I'm excited!


----------



## SEWDimples

Here are a few items I purchased on my trip to NYC last week.

I'm so happy about the Snoopy Surrey Satchel, but I love everything  I purchased.

Mineral Whiplash Saddle, Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle and Top Zip Hair Calf Patchwork Clutch.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few items I purchased on my trip to NYC last week.
> 
> I'm so happy about the Snoopy Surrey Satchel, but I love everything  I purchased.
> 
> Mineral Whiplash Saddle, Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle and Top Zip Hair Calf Patchwork Clutch.



Gorgeous! Twins on the saddle bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous! Twins on the saddle bag!



Thank you! The quality is really nice. I love how soft it feels.


----------



## pbnjam

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few items I purchased on my trip to NYC last week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy about the Snoopy Surrey Satchel, but I love everything  I purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> Mineral Whiplash Saddle, Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle and Top Zip Hair Calf Patchwork Clutch.




Gorgeous pieces you have there! I love that saddle bag. Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous pieces you have there! I love that saddle bag. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few items I purchased on my trip to NYC last week.
> 
> I'm so happy about the Snoopy Surrey Satchel, but I love everything  I purchased.
> 
> Mineral Whiplash Saddle, Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle and Top Zip Hair Calf Patchwork Clutch.



Ooooh, I love all your new goodies!   Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few items I purchased on my trip to NYC last week.
> 
> I'm so happy about the Snoopy Surrey Satchel, but I love everything  I purchased.
> 
> Mineral Whiplash Saddle, Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle and Top Zip Hair Calf Patchwork Clutch.



Nice haul! can't believe you found a snoopy! Surrey satchel!


----------



## SEWDimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice haul! can't believe you found a snoopy! Surrey satchel!



Thank you!

Went I decided to go to NYC for my birthday, I knew I had to checkout the Coach at Woodbury Commons because I heard they still had Snoopy items from retail. I was beyond excited when I saw they had 4 of this satchel and 1 of Black Duffle. I think I saw a Snoopy Bennett satchel as well.

It is my favorite birthday gift.



MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, I love all your new goodies!   Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hi All,

Here are the shoes I purchased with my F&F discount. They were a steal. 

Kira Heel  in Beechwood/Cream

Justine Flat in Black.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shoes I purchased with my F&F discount. They were a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> Kira Heel  in Beechwood/Cream
> 
> 
> 
> Justine Flat in Black.




Cute!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Went I decided to go to NYC for my birthday, I knew I had to checkout the Coach at Woodbury Commons because I heard they still had Snoopy items from retail. I was beyond excited when I saw they had 4 of this satchel and 1 of Black Duffle. I think I saw a Snoopy Bennett satchel as well.
> 
> It is my favorite birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



What a lucky find, truly meant to be.  A wonderful Birthday gift.


----------



## jane

For May PCE I ordered a mineral whiplash saddle bag and a chalk floral crossbody clutch at 30% off.

I wasn't sure if I was going to like or keep the clutch, but then when I saw it in person, I realized that she reminded me of a certain very special beauty in my closet. I think I'll keep her


----------



## jane

(Ya think someone in Coach's design dept owns that watercolor speedy too? Lol!)


----------



## AlbertsLove

Canderson22 said:


> Passed up this bag last year at the outlet and regretted it. Was thrilled to find one on eBay for a good price with the matching wallet. I know the seller is a TPF member, but I don't know who it is. Pebbled Market Tote lined in Bramble Rose leather, style 36358.
> 
> View attachment 3340783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340784



Was this a MFF? I really want that tote style. To pricey for me
Right now.


----------



## Caspin22

AlbertsLove said:


> Was this a MFF? I really want that tote style. To pricey for me
> 
> Right now.




Nope, this one was retail. There's new colors in this style on coach.com right now. Leather lined in contrasting colors.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here are the shoes I purchased with my F&F discount. They were a steal.
> 
> Kira Heel  in Beechwood/Cream
> 
> Justine Flat in Black.



I love the way the Justine Flats look. Do these run narrow?


----------



## goodbyeblues

jane said:


> For May PCE I ordered a mineral whiplash saddle bag and a chalk floral crossbody clutch at 30% off.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to like or keep the clutch, but then when I saw it in person, I realized that she reminded me of a certain very special beauty in my closet. I think I'll keep her



Wow, I love your Speedy and the crossbody! They look so good together.


----------



## Mariquel

jane said:


> For May PCE I ordered a mineral whiplash saddle bag and a chalk floral crossbody clutch at 30% off.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to like or keep the clutch, but then when I saw it in person, I realized that she reminded me of a certain very special beauty in my closet. I think I'll keep her



Your clutch and Speedy are both gorgeous!  Just love those colors!


----------



## SEWDimples

Thruhvnseyes said:


> I love the way the Justine Flats look. Do these run narrow?



They are narrow in the toe box. I actually went to the store and tried them on. Since they lace up, it give some room for adjustment. Hope that helps.


----------



## SEWDimples

jane said:


> For May PCE I ordered a mineral whiplash saddle bag and a chalk floral crossbody clutch at 30% off.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to like or keep the clutch, but then when I saw it in person, I realized that she reminded me of a certain very special beauty in my closet. I think I'll keep her



Wow jane. I love this speedy. I have been looking for one on the re-sale market. 

The crossbody goes so well with it. 

BTW - I purchased the Mineral Whiplash Saddle for F&F discount.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here are the shoes I purchased with my F&F discount. They were a steal.
> 
> Kira Heel  in Beechwood/Cream
> 
> Justine Flat in Black.



Super cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.




That's a beautiful set in a great neutral color!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.




Gorgeous! I just love that color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.




Oooo what a pretty color and love the stitching!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mariquel said:


> That's a beautiful set in a great neutral color!





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! I just love that color!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo what a pretty color and love the stitching!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.




Love these!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> Love these!



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.



Beautiful set!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## missmandymarie

Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!


----------



## HesitantShopper

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!



good grief that is a great find!


----------



## Iamminda

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!



Gorgeous and what a phenomenal deal!  Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.



Cute! nice pairing, like the rainbow stitch, a nice detail but not too much.


----------



## Anne R

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!


That's a great deal! We're twins. I love that purse. Did they have a lot of them? I wonder why they would do that when they are being sold for full price at Nordstrom.


----------



## Teagaggle

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!


Girl, that is the deal of the year! Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful set!  Congrats and enjoy!





HesitantShopper said:


> Cute! nice pairing, like the rainbow stitch, a nice detail but not too much.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## SEWDimples

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!



Wow! What a deal!

I love this color.

Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!



OMG!!! Great deal.....


----------



## yellowbernie

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!


Gorgeous and great deal, will have to check out my Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## soonergirl

The whole family is home [emoji4]


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.



Love that hardware!!!


----------



## soonergirl

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shoes I purchased with my F&F discount. They were a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> Kira Heel  in Beechwood/Cream
> 
> 
> 
> Justine Flat in Black.




Love them both! My Justines in beechwood will be here tomorrow!



jane said:


> For May PCE I ordered a mineral whiplash saddle bag and a chalk floral crossbody clutch at 30% off.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to like or keep the clutch, but then when I saw it in person, I realized that she reminded me of a certain very special beauty in my closet. I think I'll keep her




What a pair! Beautiful!



MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.




Wallet twins! That saddle leather is so soft. Enjoy your new pretties!



missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!




What. A. Steal. Congrats!!


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> The whole family is home [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3346533



So cute. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MsBaggins said:


> Love that hardware!!!





soonergirl said:


> Wallet twins! That saddle leather is so soft. Enjoy your new pretties!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

soonergirl said:


> The whole family is home [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3346533



WOW.   What an adorable family!


----------



## BeachBagGal

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!



WOW what a deal! Nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> The whole family is home [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3346533



I these! Makes me want to go emoji CrazY!


----------



## Lucylu29

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!




Wow! Congratulations on a great find!!!



MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.



 I saw this today in store. It is soooooo pretty, your pictures are nice but to see it in real life - the rainbow stitching makes it look phenomenal. I also love the glove tanned leather. I think it adds a whole new dimension to the style of the swagger.


----------



## Lucylu29

Nm


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.



Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lucylu29 said:


> I saw this today in store. It is soooooo pretty, your pictures are nice but to see it in real life - the rainbow stitching makes it look phenomenal. I also love the glove tanned leather. I think it adds a whole new dimension to the style of the swagger.


Sorry my photo isn't up to par.   The bag is definitely gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely Stunning!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## Lucylu29

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry my photo isn't up to par.   The bag is definitely gorgeous.




I'm sorry, I didn't mean to imply your picture was bad. I actually think it's a great picture and you captured it with the perfect lighting which seems to make it sparkle. I guess I should have phrased what I meant differently. I meant that when you pick up the bag and feel it and get to look at the stitching close up it makes you even fall in love with it more.


----------



## Goofydes

Got the wild beast print prairie satchel at the outlet for $138.


----------



## pbnjam

Goofydes said:


> Got the wild beast print prairie satchel at the outlet for $138.




Nice! Adorable with the hangtag. Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> Got the wild beast print prairie satchel at the outlet for $138.



Cute stuff! love the hangtag addition.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> The whole family is home [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3346533



so fun! i adore the green one. I need him in my life.


----------



## Caledonia

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.


Wallet twins - just got mine today. Used Mother's Day code.


----------



## happibug

soonergirl said:


> The whole family is home [emoji4]




Wonderful!


----------



## happibug

Here's my Azure Swagger 27 - I love the size and color!


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> She just got here!    Swagger 27 in rainbow stitched calf leather and small wallet.


So nice looking ! You have some GREAT taste in bags (and wallets) ! I love this stitching detail on this set. Congrats !


----------



## letstalkbags

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!


Great deal ! And what a find !


----------



## lizziejean3

PCE Reveal!


----------



## Hobbsy

lizziejean3 said:


> PCE Reveal!


Those are cute!!


----------



## lizziejean3

Hobbsy said:


> Those are cute!!


Thanks!  It's actually 1 fob.  Front and back.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I bought another Dinky! Her she is in Black/Oxblood! LOVE the color combo! I feel like it has an edgier vibe. [emoji1]


----------



## Hobbsy

lizziejean3 said:


> Thanks!  It's actually 1 fob.  Front and back.


Oh, I didn't know that! It's really nice looking! On both sides!!!


----------



## lizziejean3

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, I didn't know that! It's really nice looking! On both sides!!!


I agree! Will look great no matter which side is showing.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My Swagger 20 in croc embossed denim leather just arrived today! So pretty!


----------



## sad16480

Skinny Tote! Wasn't on my radar, but it is a stunning bag and I am happy I have it in my collection


----------



## carterazo

So many pretties in here, I can't keep up.    Congrats on all your new beauties, ladies!


----------



## gr8onteej

Found this at the outlet last week.  I'll gift it along with the bag I'm giving for Mother's Day.


----------



## pursecharm

gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the outlet last week.  I'll gift it along with the bag I'm giving for Mother's Day.
> View attachment 3349366




What a nice idea. I've never seen a set like that before.


----------



## gr8onteej

pursecharm said:


> What a nice idea. I've never seen a set like that before.




Me either, it was at the register.  $8.50 with 50 off.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My Mother's Day gift, a day early. ( Yay for early gifts! ) My hubby got this for me on our trip yesterday; we found it at Dawnsonville. It was never on my radar before..but it's so cute! Ocelot print Prince Street Satchel. [emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> My Mother's Day gift, a day early. ( Yay for early gifts! ) My hubby got this for me on our trip yesterday; we found it at Dawnsonville. It was never on my radar before..but it's so cute! Ocelot print Prince Street Satchel. [emoji7]




How cute! Love the wild beast print!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the outlet last week.  I'll gift it along with the bag I'm giving for Mother's Day.
> View attachment 3349366




Great idea!!!! I haven't seen this before.


----------



## a.n.gardner

I've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my SA Kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for Mother's Day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of Arizona!


----------



## Hobbsy

a.n.gardner said:


> I've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my SA Kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for Mother's Day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of Arizona!


I love him! What size is he, the small,  medium or large?  Will you post a picture of him on a bag too? &#128518;


----------



## dl787

a.n.gardner said:


> I've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my SA Kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for Mother's Day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of Arizona!




Can you provide code and what it is called?
TIA.


----------



## BeachBagGal

a.n.gardner said:


> i've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my sa kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for mother's day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of arizona! :d




COOL! [emoji3]


----------



## a.n.gardner

Hobbsy said:


> I love him! What size is he, the small,  medium or large?  Will you post a picture of him on a bag too? &#128518;



Thank you! Not sure on the official size of him, but he's much bigger than I was expecting, but not unreasonably so. He stands just under 4" tall, and is just shy of 5" from his nose to the tip of his tail. I currently have him snapped onto my Louis Vuitton mini pochette. For whatever reason TPF won't let me upload a picture... I'll try again a little later!


----------



## a.n.gardner

dl787 said:


> Can you provide code and what it is called?
> TIA.



Just checked and he's not online yet. The tag has him labeled as "SML RXY BC" in BK/Gold Hologram. The number at the top of the tag is 55208 BKERG. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hobbsy

a.n.gardner said:


> Thank you! Not sure on the official size of him, but he's much bigger than I was expecting, but not unreasonably so. He stands just under 4" tall, and is just shy of 5" from his nose to the tip of his tail. I currently have him snapped onto my Louis Vuitton mini pochette. For whatever reason TPF won't let me upload a picture... I'll try again a little later!


Ok, thanks! He's really cool!


----------



## Hobbsy

a.n.gardner said:


> Just checked and he's not online yet. The tag has him labeled as "SML RXY BC" in BK/Gold Hologram. The number at the top of the tag is 55208 BKERG. Hope this helps!


Ok, he's the small hologram guy! Love him!


----------



## keishapie1973

a.n.gardner said:


> I've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my SA Kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for Mother's Day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of Arizona!



Awe, he's soooo cute.....


----------



## Sarah03

a.n.gardner said:


> I've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my SA Kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for Mother's Day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of Arizona!




Awesome!


----------



## Caspin22

a.n.gardner said:


> I've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my SA Kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for Mother's Day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of Arizona!



He's awesome!!  Which store?  I'm in Phoenix too.  I frequent the San Tan store and the Chandler Fashion Center store.


----------



## Lucylu29

Canderson22 said:


> He's awesome!!  Which store?  I'm in Phoenix too.  I frequent the San Tan store and the Chandler Fashion Center store.



Fellow Arizonan here! San Tan and Chandler stores are the ones I go to also!



a.n.gardner said:


> I've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my SA Kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for Mother's Day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of Arizona!




That is so cool! Congratulations on a successful quest! I just bought the metal t-Rex charm today.


----------



## dolali

sad16480 said:


> Skinny Tote! Wasn't on my radar, but it is a stunning bag and I am happy I have it in my collection




My friend received hers today and I saw it IRL. It is a gorgeous bag! Color is such a happy color! Congrats.


----------



## a.n.gardner

Canderson22 said:


> He's awesome!!  Which store?  I'm in Phoenix too.  I frequent the San Tan store and the Chandler Fashion Center store.



I got mine at Chandler!


----------



## Chihua5

a.n.gardner said:


> I got mine at Chandler!


Did they have more? I called JAX and they said it's sold out (?).  I would like to buy one too!


----------



## soonergirl

Chihua5 said:


> Did they have more? I called JAX and they said it's sold out (?).  I would like to buy one too!




There were some in Oklahoma City. I almost bought one Friday night but ended up passing as they said more colors were on the way. They had gold and orange.


----------



## Chihua5

soonergirl said:


> There were some in Oklahoma City. I almost bought one Friday night but ended up passing as they said more colors were on the way. They had gold and orange.


Thank you! Sounds like they will make it to some stores-I'll keep looking. With a daughter studying in the field of archaeology with an interest in dinosaurs and my love of Coach-perfect match for me!


----------



## dl787

a.n.gardner said:


> Just checked and he's not online yet. The tag has him labeled as "SML RXY BC" in BK/Gold Hologram. The number at the top of the tag is 55208 BKERG. Hope this helps!




Thanks.


----------



## eleanors36

missmandymarie said:


> Found a 1941 whiplash saddle bag at Nordstrom Rack today! $695 marked down to $149!!! I'm in love!



THAT is an amazing deal!  Way to go!



soonergirl said:


> The whole family is home [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3346533



Much more fun in your photo than on the site!  Thanks!


----------



## Chihua5

soonergirl said:


> There were some in Oklahoma City. I almost bought one Friday night but ended up passing as they said more colors were on the way. They had gold and orange.


I called the Oklahoma store and bought one! They are shipping to me!  

Thank you! Thank you! Love you guys for the heads up!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

a.n.gardner said:


> I've been furiously trying to get my hands on one of these dinosaurs since they were previewed last year and my SA Kathy pulled through for me! Went in to buy my mom a bag for Mother's Day and walked out with this bad boy! First one sold in the state of Arizona!



Did they let you use PCE code  on it?


----------



## Chihua5

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did they let you use PCE code  on it?


I wasn't allowed to use PCE, was told it's an exclusive.


----------



## crissy11

Jumped on the mini backpack bandwagon. Hot pink MFF. Cute little pop of color.


----------



## Sarah03

crissy11 said:


> Jumped on the mini backpack bandwagon. Hot pink MFF. Cute little pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 3350716
> 
> View attachment 3350717




Cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crissy11 said:


> Jumped on the mini backpack bandwagon. Hot pink MFF. Cute little pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 3350716
> 
> View attachment 3350717



That's cute! nice front pocket w/turnlock feature!


----------



## a.n.gardner

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did they let you use PCE code  on it?



No!  
There was a bit of sticker shock, but he's well worth the $150.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crissy11 said:


> Jumped on the mini backpack bandwagon. Hot pink MFF. Cute little pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 3350716
> 
> View attachment 3350717




Bam LOVE that color!


----------



## MDT

Newest addition to my Swagger collection. This is the 27 in chalk.


----------



## MDT

crissy11 said:


> Jumped on the mini backpack bandwagon. Hot pink MFF. Cute little pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 3350716
> 
> View attachment 3350717



This color is ah-ma-zing! Love hot pink!


----------



## wjiajia

crissy11 said:


> Jumped on the mini backpack bandwagon. Hot pink MFF. Cute little pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 3350716
> 
> View attachment 3350717




Cute backpack!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Newest addition to my Swagger collection. This is the 27 in chalk.



Love this color and size. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MDT

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this color and size. Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you! I had the 20 in chalk and regretted selling it. This size is going to be absolutely perfect for everyday wear. Just hoping I can keep the dirt away!


----------



## Anne R

MDT said:


> Thank you! I had the 20 in chalk and regretted selling it. This size is going to be absolutely perfect for everyday wear. Just hoping I can keep the dirt away!


Have you tried using Apple Garde? I used it on my chalk whiplash saddle bag and love it!


----------



## MDT

Anne R said:


> Have you tried using Apple Garde? I used it on my chalk whiplash saddle bag and love it!



I have. Just sprayed her this morning! How often do you reapply, may I ask?


----------



## Anne R

MDT said:


> I have. Just sprayed her this morning! How often do you reapply, may I ask?


I sprayed my purse twice prior to using. I let the first application dry and sprayed it again. I also sprayed the suede interior. I'm not sure how often I'll reapply because it was my first time using Apple Garde, and I'm not sure how often I should.


----------



## MDT

Anne R said:


> I sprayed my purse twice prior to using. I let the first application dry and sprayed it again. I also sprayed the suede interior. I'm not sure how often I'll reapply because it was my first time using Apple Garde, and I'm not sure how often I should.



Thank you. I did the same thing, which I think it what the label recommended.


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased a few items during Mother's Day sale and found the Dinky at Nordstrom. Last one left in the store.

Cornflower Dinky Leather Crossbody clutch.

Also, purchased the Envelope Key pouch in PISTACHIO and EGGPLANT.

Finally, Shady emoji bag charm.


----------



## sheisgi

Ace and Mercer! 
Not sure I'm keeping Mercer. I love Coach denim bags but this Mercer us a little small for my body type. Ace on the other hand is everything to me!!! It's been a year since I've purchased Coach but these were worth it!!!


----------



## lovingmybags

sheisgi said:


> Ace and Mercer!
> Not sure I'm keeping Mercer. I love Coach denim bags but this Mercer us a little small for my body type. Ace on the other hand is everything to me!!! It's been a year since I've purchased Coach but these were worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352187
> View attachment 3352188



I hear ya; brought home the patchwork Mercer with PCE, since it's the larger size and I love the design-but I'm not sure if the pattern works for me.  I wear a lot of striped shirts, dresses, etc., and it kind of clashes with these items in my wardrobe.  To pull the bag off nicely, I'll have to wear a lot of solid colors, which happens only once in a while .  

Same thing with the eggplant Nomad.  The color is absolutely beautiful, and I adore the lining; still, the colors I usually go for are all rich or bright, and this is not one of them.  Going to keep mulling!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased a few items during Mother's Day sale and found the Dinky at Nordstrom. Last one left in the store.
> 
> Cornflower Dinky Leather Crossbody clutch.
> 
> Also, purchased the Envelope Key pouch in PISTACHIO and EGGPLANT.
> 
> Finally, Shady emoji bag charm.



Nice finds! great colors.


----------



## HesitantShopper

sheisgi said:


> Ace and Mercer!
> Not sure I'm keeping Mercer. I love Coach denim bags but this Mercer us a little small for my body type. Ace on the other hand is everything to me!!! It's been a year since I've purchased Coach but these were worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352187
> View attachment 3352188



Really nice, love ace done in this color! Mercer is cute in denim, i like the bag it's a nice size but likely on the smaller range for most folks.


----------



## lovingmybags

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice, love ace done in this color! Mercer is cute in denim, i like the bag it's a nice size but likely on the smaller range for most folks.



Yes!  For weekend bags, I find myself reaching for the Nomad more...but really like the way the denim patchwork looks on that Mercer. Hard decision!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased a few items during Mother's Day sale and found the Dinky at Nordstrom. Last one left in the store.
> 
> Cornflower Dinky Leather Crossbody clutch.
> 
> Also, purchased the Envelope Key pouch in PISTACHIO and EGGPLANT.
> 
> Finally, Shady emoji bag charm.


Congrats! The dinky is so pretty in Cornflower and that charm is so fun. You got some really nice pieces.


sheisgi said:


> Ace and Mercer!
> Not sure I'm keeping Mercer. I love Coach denim bags but this Mercer us a little small for my body type. Ace on the other hand is everything to me!!! It's been a year since I've purchased Coach but these were worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352187
> View attachment 3352188


Twins on the Ace!  love that bag!  Congrats! [emoji41]


----------



## gr8onteej

sheisgi said:


> Ace and Mercer!
> Not sure I'm keeping Mercer. I love Coach denim bags but this Mercer us a little small for my body type. Ace on the other hand is everything to me!!! It's been a year since I've purchased Coach but these were worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352187
> View attachment 3352188




I agree with you on the Mercer.  I really wanted it but it was just too small.
The Ace is great.


----------



## quinna

Just wanted to share my first Coach purchase since last November (a record for me). Obviously this isn't a current style, but I've always coveted this one, so I'm happy to have snagged it in basically new condition.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Just wanted to share my first Coach purchase since last November (a record for me). Obviously this isn't a current style, but I've always coveted this one, so I'm happy to have snagged it in basically new condition.



What a beauty! COngrats!


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> Just wanted to share my first Coach purchase since last November (a record for me). Obviously this isn't a current style, but I've always coveted this one, so I'm happy to have snagged it in basically new condition.




This is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## pbnjam

sheisgi said:


> Ace and Mercer!
> Not sure I'm keeping Mercer. I love Coach denim bags but this Mercer us a little small for my body type. Ace on the other hand is everything to me!!! It's been a year since I've purchased Coach but these were worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352187
> View attachment 3352188




Very pretty shades of blue! [emoji170] Congrats!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I haven't purchased Coach in years but this was too cute to pass












[emoji254]Coach Swagger 21 carryall in Rainbow colorblock leather[emoji254]


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I haven't purchased Coach in years but this was too cute to pass
> 
> View attachment 3352772
> 
> View attachment 3352773
> 
> View attachment 3352774
> 
> View attachment 3352775
> 
> View attachment 3352776
> 
> 
> [emoji254]Coach Swagger 21 carryall in Rainbow colorblock leather[emoji254]




Very cute! Love the fun colors. Congrats.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I haven't purchased Coach in years but this was too cute to pass
> 
> View attachment 3352772
> 
> View attachment 3352773
> 
> View attachment 3352774
> 
> View attachment 3352775
> 
> View attachment 3352776
> 
> 
> [emoji254]Coach Swagger 21 carryall in Rainbow colorblock leather[emoji254]




How cute & fun!!!


----------



## quinna

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I haven't purchased Coach in years but this was too cute to pass
> 
> View attachment 3352772
> 
> View attachment 3352773
> 
> View attachment 3352774
> 
> View attachment 3352775
> 
> View attachment 3352776
> 
> 
> [emoji254]Coach Swagger 21 carryall in Rainbow colorblock leather[emoji254]



So cute!


----------



## Jungbean

.


----------



## jesspursldy

My new Tea Rose Dinky


----------



## pbnjam

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky




So pretty! [emoji7] Congrats.


----------



## Lucylu29

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky




Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky




Love this! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky



That is really pretty!


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> Just wanted to share my first Coach purchase since last November (a record for me). Obviously this isn't a current style, but I've always coveted this one, so I'm happy to have snagged it in basically new condition.



Awesome find!  Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky



Gorgeous!!!  Love the color contrast with the chain and flowers!


----------



## SEWDimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice finds! great colors.





carterazo said:


> Congrats! The dinky is so pretty in Cornflower and that charm is so fun. You got some really nice pieces.



Thanks you both.


----------



## legalbeagle

My new bag just arrived! Not as small as I thought. In fact, it's just nice.
[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SEWDimples

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky



Congrats!

This bag is gorgeous! Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

quinna said:


> Just wanted to share my first Coach purchase since last November (a record for me). Obviously this isn't a current style, but I've always coveted this one, so I'm happy to have snagged it in basically new condition.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> I haven't purchased Coach in years but this was too cute to pass
> 
> View attachment 3352772
> 
> View attachment 3352773
> 
> View attachment 3352774
> 
> View attachment 3352775
> 
> View attachment 3352776
> 
> 
> [emoji254]Coach Swagger 21 carryall in Rainbow colorblock leather[emoji254]





sheisgi said:


> Ace and Mercer!
> Not sure I'm keeping Mercer. I love Coach denim bags but this Mercer us a little small for my body type. Ace on the other hand is everything to me!!! It's been a year since I've purchased Coach but these were worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352187
> View attachment 3352188



Congrats Everyone!

All the bags are beautiful. Enjoy them.


----------



## MDT

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky



So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MsBaggins

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky


Pretty bag!!


----------



## Mariquel

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3353313
> 
> 
> My new bag just arrived! Not as small as I thought. In fact, it's just nice.
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Love all your Snoopy stuff!


----------



## keishapie1973

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3353313
> 
> 
> My new bag just arrived! Not as small as I thought. In fact, it's just nice.
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Very cute!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3353313
> 
> 
> My new bag just arrived! Not as small as I thought. In fact, it's just nice.
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 
That is just the cutest trio!


----------



## frivofrugalista

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky



Absolutely LOVE this bag!!!



legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3353313
> 
> 
> My new bag just arrived! Not as small as I thought. In fact, it's just nice.
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]great pieces! Where's your phone case from?


----------



## pbnjam

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3353313
> 
> 
> My new bag just arrived! Not as small as I thought. In fact, it's just nice.
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Well that is just adorable! Love everything in this picture.


----------



## BeachBagGal

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3353313
> 
> 
> My new bag just arrived! Not as small as I thought. In fact, it's just nice.
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Awww how DARN cute!!


----------



## MKB0925

I have needed a new crossbody so I found a NWT Legacy Swingpack in Blush for a great price!.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> I have needed a new crossbody so I found a NWT Legacy Swingpack in Blush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353625



I love blush -- have been regretting not getting a blush Courtenay when I had a chance.  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> I have needed a new crossbody so I found a NWT Legacy Swingpack in Blush for a great price!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353625




Pretty, girly color!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> I love blush -- have been regretting not getting a blush Courtenay when I had a chance.  Enjoy this beauty!




Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty, girly color!




Thanks!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MKB0925 said:


> I have needed a new crossbody so I found a NWT Legacy Swingpack in Blush for a great price!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353625


I love the color...and that Legacy leather too, of course. [emoji6] Enjoy your new pretty!


----------



## jane

Picked up this cutie with the mother's day PCE. I also have its sister in chalk pink floral. Really love this style as a clutch for times when I don't need to carry much!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jesspursldy said:


> My new Tea Rose Dinky



Nicely detailed!



legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3353313
> 
> 
> My new bag just arrived! Not as small as I thought. In fact, it's just nice.
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Cute pieces!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> I have needed a new crossbody so I found a NWT Legacy Swingpack in Blush for a great price!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353625



Really nice! great color for summer.


----------



## carterazo

jane said:


> Picked up this cutie with the mother's day PCE. I also have its sister in chalk pink floral. Really love this style as a clutch for times when I don't need to carry much!!


So cute!


----------



## lovingmybags

quinna said:


> Just wanted to share my first Coach purchase since last November (a record for me). Obviously this isn't a current style, but I've always coveted this one, so I'm happy to have snagged it in basically new condition.



Bag twin!  Enjoy!!


----------



## arret77

I went to my outlet last week. They had hardly any deletes. So I did a charge send for this beauty! Matte black/black swagger! This is such a gorgeous purse! And luckily they shipped it with the handles up!


----------



## Sarah03

arret77 said:


> I went to my outlet last week. They had hardly any deletes. So I did a charge send for this beauty! Matte black/black swagger! This is such a gorgeous purse! And luckily they shipped it with the handles up!




Congrats, twin! This is such a cool Swagger!


----------



## MKB0925

jane said:


> Picked up this cutie with the mother's day PCE. I also have its sister in chalk pink floral. Really love this style as a clutch for times when I don't need to carry much!!




I love that...so cute!


----------



## MKB0925

arret77 said:


> I went to my outlet last week. They had hardly any deletes. So I did a charge send for this beauty! Matte black/black swagger! This is such a gorgeous purse! And luckily they shipped it with the handles up!




What a beauty!


----------



## arret77

Sarah03 said:


> Congrats, twin! This is such a cool Swagger!


Thanks! Yay for twins!


MKB0925 said:


> What a beauty!


 Thanks!


----------



## ilikesunshine

sheisgi said:


> Ace and Mercer!
> Not sure I'm keeping Mercer. I love Coach denim bags but this Mercer us a little small for my body type. Ace on the other hand is everything to me!!! It's been a year since I've purchased Coach but these were worth it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352187
> View attachment 3352188



Where'd you find the Ace?


----------



## ilikesunshine

arret77 said:


> I went to my outlet last week. They had hardly any deletes. So I did a charge send for this beauty! Matte black/black swagger! This is such a gorgeous purse! And luckily they shipped it with the handles up!



Love it!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> Just wanted to share my first Coach purchase since last November (a record for me). Obviously this isn't a current style, but I've always coveted this one, so I'm happy to have snagged it in basically new condition.



Yummy! eBay?


----------



## quinna

ilikesunshine said:


> Yummy! eBay?



Thanks, yep it was an eBay find.


----------



## HesitantShopper

arret77 said:


> I went to my outlet last week. They had hardly any deletes. So I did a charge send for this beauty! Matte black/black swagger! This is such a gorgeous purse! And luckily they shipped it with the handles up!



Nice find!


----------



## SEWDimples

arret77 said:


> I went to my outlet last week. They had hardly any deletes. So I did a charge send for this beauty! Matte black/black swagger! This is such a gorgeous purse! And luckily they shipped it with the handles up!



Congrats! Love this Swagger. It is on my wish list.


----------



## gr8onteej

Found this at the men's outlet back in March.  Based on what I googled I found it on the Malaysian & Singapore Coach sites.
It's the Currency envelope.  Behind each zip is an individual full sized pocket.  I'll use it for receipts and other small misc items.


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the men's outlet back in March.  Based on what I googled I found it on the Malaysian & Singapore Coach sites.
> It's the Currency envelope.  Behind each zip is an individual full sized pocket.  I'll use it for receipts and other small misc items.
> View attachment 3356377
> View attachment 3356378




Really cool item, congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the men's outlet back in March.  Based on what I googled I found it on the Malaysian & Singapore Coach sites.
> It's the Currency envelope.  Behind each zip is an individual full sized pocket.  I'll use it for receipts and other small misc items.
> View attachment 3356377
> View attachment 3356378



Looks very nice, great color too.


----------



## gr8onteej

Jaidybug said:


> Really cool item, congrats!







HesitantShopper said:


> Looks very nice, great color too.




Thank you.  [emoji3]


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> Thanks, yep it was an eBay find.



You Are Still the Queen


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the men's outlet back in March.  Based on what I googled I found it on the Malaysian & Singapore Coach sites.
> It's the Currency envelope.  Behind each zip is an individual full sized pocket.  I'll use it for receipts and other small misc items.
> View attachment 3356377
> View attachment 3356378


Awesome find!  A practical item in a gorgeous color. What's not to love? [emoji41]


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the men's outlet back in March.  Based on what I googled I found it on the Malaysian & Singapore Coach sites.
> It's the Currency envelope.  Behind each zip is an individual full sized pocket.  I'll use it for receipts and other small misc items.
> View attachment 3356377
> View attachment 3356378



I like this a lot.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ildera5

Was at the outlet today returning a couple of items and found this .. had to pick up a few for family members


----------



## gr8onteej

carterazo said:


> Awesome find!  A practical item in a gorgeous color. What's not to love? [emoji41]







Iamminda said:


> I like this a lot.  Congrats and enjoy!




Thanks.  Still wondering why it sat for almost 2 months before using.


----------



## pbnjam

ildera5 said:


> Was at the outlet today returning a couple of items and found this .. had to pick up a few for family members




This is nice! Congrats!


gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the men's outlet back in March.  Based on what I googled I found it on the Malaysian & Singapore Coach sites.
> It's the Currency envelope.  Behind each zip is an individual full sized pocket.  I'll use it for receipts and other small misc items.
> View attachment 3356377
> View attachment 3356378




The color is pretty! And the leather looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

ildera5 said:


> Was at the outlet today returning a couple of items and found this .. had to pick up a few for family members




What a great item!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ildera5 said:


> Was at the outlet today returning a couple of items and found this .. had to pick up a few for family members



Great gift idea!


----------



## Rikilove10

quinna said:


> Just wanted to share my first Coach purchase since last November (a record for me). Obviously this isn't a current style, but I've always coveted this one, so I'm happy to have snagged it in basically new condition.



I love Coach Borough bags! This one is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!




Love this style! What a great color, too! Does the bag soften up with use?


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!


Ooh, great color!!


----------



## MDT

MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Jaidybug

MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!




Love the colour, beautiful!


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!


This is such a pretty color!


----------



## gr8onteej

pbnjam said:


> This is nice! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is pretty! And the leather looks great. Congrats!




Thanks, it is.



MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!




Nice!  Love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Love this style! What a great color, too! Does the bag soften up with use?



Well, it's brand new and already really soft...so I expect it will.   Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MsBaggins said:


> Ooh, great color!!





MDT said:


> Gorgeous color!





Jaidybug said:


> Love the colour, beautiful!





Hobbsy said:


> This is such a pretty color!





gr8onteej said:


> Nice!  Love the color.



Thanks, everyone!!  The color is the reason I chose this one; I wanted a great yellow bag for summer and I found one!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!



Congrats!  This looks like a great style with that big outside pocket.  And or course,,lovely matching zippy.   Enjoy!


----------



## MDT

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!!  The color is the reason I chose this one; I wanted a great yellow bag for summer and I found one!



You picked a good one! Canary is my favorite Coach color at the moment.


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!



Very pretty yellow!  Like a ray of sunshine.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Recently got 2 new Coach bags. I haven't considered Coach since the 90s ... But am loving their new much more upscale lush vibe.

Swagger in the soft slouchy leather...27 and a larger sized Dinky in a spring tone. 

I am planning on a Rogue for fall... And yes I stick my LV bandeaus on all my bags...hehe.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  This looks like a great style with that big outside pocket.  And or course,,lovely matching zippy.   Enjoy!





MDT said:


> You picked a good one! Canary is my favorite Coach color at the moment.





carterazo said:


> Very pretty yellow!  Like a ray of sunshine.



Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Rikilove10

UmmIbrahim said:


> Recently got 2 new Coach bags. I haven't considered Coach since the 90s ... But am loving their new much more upscale lush vibe.
> 
> Swagger in the soft slouchy leather...27 and a larger sized Dinky in a spring tone.
> 
> I am planning on a Rogue for fall... And yes I stick my LV bandeaus on all my bags...hehe.



Gorgeous bags! That's the first Dinky I've seen that catches my eye. That larger size is for me!  And I love your Swagger bag. I just purchased the new Soft Swagger in gunmetal/chalk. Can't wait for her to arrive.  Congrats on your two new beauties!


----------



## keishapie1973

UmmIbrahim said:


> Recently got 2 new Coach bags. I haven't considered Coach since the 90s ... But am loving their new much more upscale lush vibe.
> 
> Swagger in the soft slouchy leather...27 and a larger sized Dinky in a spring tone.
> 
> I am planning on a Rogue for fall... And yes I stick my LV bandeaus on all my bags...hehe.



Gorgeous!!! I'm hoping they release a Swagger in oxblood for fall.....


----------



## goodbyeblues

I got a few things from the Mother's Day sale that I'm very happy with - the heart and shamrock bag charms, and the Justine flats in wildflower! I also found the Jill flats in black, secondhand, for a good price.





Heart charm on my pale blue Rhyder 24! It really gives the bag a special touch, I think.





Shamrock charm on my Rebecca Minkoff plum MAM. Love this bag!





Justine flats. I really love these, the color and style are gorgeous and I can see myself wearing them a lot this spring/summer!





Jill flats. I was worried they were too plain in black, but I think they will be a great staple piece.


----------



## BeachBagGal

goodbyeblues said:


> I got a few things from the Mother's Day sale that I'm very happy with - the heart and shamrock bag charms, and the Justine flats in wildflower! I also found the Jill flats in black, secondhand, for a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart charm on my pale blue Rhyder 24! It really gives the bag a special touch, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shamrock charm on my Rebecca Minkoff plum MAM. Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justine flats. I really love these, the color and style are gorgeous and I can see myself wearing them a lot this spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill flats. I was worried they were too plain in black, but I think they will be a great staple piece.




Love all your new goodies! All are super cute!


----------



## goodbyeblues

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your new goodies! All are super cute!


Thank you! I'm enjoying them a lot. [emoji6]


----------



## SEWDimples

UmmIbrahim said:


> Recently got 2 new Coach bags. I haven't considered Coach since the 90s ... But am loving their new much more upscale lush vibe.
> 
> Swagger in the soft slouchy leather...27 and a larger sized Dinky in a spring tone.
> 
> I am planning on a Rogue for fall... And yes I stick my LV bandeaus on all my bags...hehe.



Congrats! Love the Dinky and Swagger bags. Enjoy! 



goodbyeblues said:


> I got a few things from the Mother's Day sale that I'm very happy with - the heart and shamrock bag charms, and the Justine flats in wildflower! I also found the Jill flats in black, secondhand, for a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart charm on my pale blue Rhyder 24! It really gives the bag a special touch, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shamrock charm on my Rebecca Minkoff plum MAM. Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justine flats. I really love these, the color and style are gorgeous and I can see myself wearing them a lot this spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill flats. I was worried they were too plain in black, but I think they will be a great staple piece.



Congrats on your new items. Twins on the bags charms. Love the flats as well. I want the blue color in Justine and Pink in the Jill flats. Enjoy!


----------



## Drdev

Tea rose dinky in chalk


----------



## SEWDimples

Drdev said:


> Tea rose dinky in chalk



Congrats! I want to add this beautiful bag to my collection.


----------



## Drdev

It's so stunning in person!! I was in such a rush to take the pic it really doesn't do the bag justice! I got it for 25% off because I was returning an item from the recent sale and the associate carried over the discount! I didn't know coach did that so it was a nice surprise!


----------



## Drdev

Although I do have a question, why does Coach increase the prices of its bags so quickly. Wasn't the tea rose dinky  $100 cheaper just in February?


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

My amazing birthday present: Opening Ceremony Haircalf Double Kisslock Frame! It's AMAZING!!


----------



## carterazo

KYPurseFanatic said:


> My amazing birthday present: Opening Ceremony Haircalf Double Kisslock Frame! It's AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362875



This is adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

KYPurseFanatic said:


> My amazing birthday present: Opening Ceremony Haircalf Double Kisslock Frame! It's AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362875



That is so friggin CUTE!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased these goodies at the outlet this weekend.

Wild Beast Rhyder 24 and some leather bag charms.


----------



## Stephg

Got this awesome reversible tote at the outlet today. It's black/chalk with attached pouch. Love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased these goodies at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Wild Beast Rhyder 24 and some leather bag charms.



SO cute! great charms as well.


----------



## frivofrugalista

KYPurseFanatic said:


> My amazing birthday present: Opening Ceremony Haircalf Double Kisslock Frame! It's AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362875




That's beautiful! And happy birthday


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased these goodies at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Wild Beast Rhyder 24 and some leather bag charms.



Great goodies! 



Stephg said:


> Got this awesome reversible tote at the outlet today. It's black/chalk with attached pouch. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3362954
> View attachment 3362956
> View attachment 3362957



Love that it's reversible & the color combo!


----------



## Drdev

Crosstown crossbody in true red and silver &#128525;


----------



## Drdev

Another pic


----------



## BeachBagGal

Drdev said:


> Another pic



Pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

Drdev said:


> Another pic




Very pretty...love that shade of red.


----------



## Iamminda

Drdev said:


> Crosstown crossbody in true red and silver &#128525;



True red is just gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Drdev said:


> Another pic



Very nice, love the turnlock!


----------



## scoutmhen

Just received this beauty and moved right in! Love, love, love it. The leather is super nice and it is not heavy like I was worried.


----------



## HesitantShopper

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3365277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this beauty and moved right in! Love, love, love it. The leather is super nice and it is not heavy like I was worried.



Very pretty color!


----------



## scoutmhen

HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty color!




Thank you!


----------



## Mariquel

Drdev said:


> Crosstown crossbody in true red and silver &#128525;



That's really cute!


----------



## MKB0925

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3365277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this beauty and moved right in! Love, love, love it. The leather is super nice and it is not heavy like I was worried.




Love it! The gold hardware looks beautiful!


----------



## scoutmhen

MKB0925 said:


> Love it! The gold hardware looks beautiful!




Thank you. I love it too. I normally go for silver or gunmetal but loved the Plum so much. It is surprisingly lightweight.


----------



## Drdev

Oops


----------



## Drdev

KYPurseFanatic said:


> My amazing birthday present: Opening Ceremony Haircalf Double Kisslock Frame! It's AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362875



Gorgeous!! More pics!


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

Drdev said:


> Gorgeous!! More pics!




Thanks. I did a reveal thread with more pictures:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/happy-birthday-to-me-huge-surprise-942803.html


----------



## Rikilove10

My latest purchase: Soft Swagger in chalk. She is a beauty in person. The leather is super soft and the bag is less structured than the regular Swagger Tote that I own. Love them both, but, I'll be rockin' my new baby for at least the next month straight.  I just love the Swagger collection.


----------



## Drdev

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3365277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this beauty and moved right in! Love, love, love it. The leather is super nice and it is not heavy like I was worried.



Lovely!


----------



## scoutmhen

Drdev said:


> Lovely!




Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

Rikilove10 said:


> My latest purchase: Soft Swagger in chalk. She is a beauty in person. The leather is super soft and the bag is less structured than the regular Swagger Tote that I own. Love them both, but, I'll be rockin' my new baby for at least the next month straight.  I just love the Swagger collection.



It's gorgeous!!! I love Swaggers too but haven't added one yet. Definitely planning to when the fall colors are released....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rikilove10 said:


> My latest purchase: Soft Swagger in chalk. She is a beauty in person. The leather is super soft and the bag is less structured than the regular Swagger Tote that I own. Love them both, but, I'll be rockin' my new baby for at least the next month straight.  I just love the Swagger collection.



very nice! i need to see what a 'soft' swagger is like.


----------



## Hobbsy

I can't post pics...but got a second Rogue today, the regular size chalk with black and the new turnlock wallet in burnished leather in the color pepper!! Both are beautiful! !


----------



## keishapie1973

Hobbsy said:


> I can't post pics...but got a second Rogue today, the regular size chalk with black and the new turnlock wallet in burnished leather in the color pepper!! Both are beautiful! !



Sounds beautiful. I want to see pics!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

keishapie1973 said:


> Sounds beautiful. I want to see pics!!!!


I think I have to wait until Vlad gets the new app up and running.  I can't post pictures anymore. It's probably been 4 to 6 weeks ago I just started getting an error message every time I tried!


----------



## Drdev

Hobbsy said:


> I think I have to wait until Vlad gets the new app up and running.  I can't post pictures anymore. It's probably been 4 to 6 weeks ago I just started getting an error message every time I tried!



Try posting something and then hit the edit button to upload the picture, when you upload the picture and hit save just go back to the original post and post it even if you  don't  the picture, the picture Ends up being included


----------



## Hobbsy

Turnlock wallet with burnished leather in Pepper.


----------



## Hobbsy

Drdev said:


> Try posting something and then hit the edit button to upload the picture, when you upload the picture and hit save just go back to the original post and post it even if you  don't  the picture, the picture Ends up being included


Yeah, still won't let me post.  I tried.


----------



## pursecharm

Rikilove10 said:


> My latest purchase: Soft Swagger in chalk. She is a beauty in person. The leather is super soft and the bag is less structured than the regular Swagger Tote that I own. Love them both, but, I'll be rockin' my new baby for at least the next month straight.  I just love the Swagger collection.




Congrats. I saw in the store today and it is so soft! It may be next on my list.


----------



## annpan23

Got the Mini Ruby today... Love the print and the color combination... Finally found a "match" for my card case...


----------



## GlamourLove

Crosby Carryall in Saddle

My first Coach bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

GlamourLove said:


> Crosby Carryall in Saddle
> 
> My first Coach bag!



Great 1st Coach!!! I absolutely love it.....


----------



## Hobbsy

GlamourLove said:


> Crosby Carryall in Saddle
> 
> My first Coach bag!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

annpan23 said:


> Got the Mini Ruby today...[emoji813] Love the print and the color combination... Finally found a "match" for my card case...


Pretty color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

annpan23 said:


> Got the Mini Ruby today... Love the print and the color combination... Finally found a "match" for my card case...



What a cute print!


----------



## BeachBagGal

GlamourLove said:


> Crosby Carryall in Saddle
> 
> My first Coach bag!



Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

GlamourLove said:


> Crosby Carryall in Saddle
> 
> My first Coach bag!



Very nice!  Lovely first Coach.  Enjoy!


----------



## annpan23

Hobbsy said:


> Pretty color!





BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute print!



Thanks, Ladies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

annpan23 said:


> Got the Mini Ruby today... Love the print and the color combination... Finally found a "match" for my card case...



Super cute! great pattern. 



GlamourLove said:


> Crosby Carryall in Saddle
> 
> My first Coach bag!



Perfect first Coach!


----------



## GlamourLove

keishapie1973 said:


> Great 1st Coach!!! I absolutely love it.....





Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Congrats!





Iamminda said:


> Very nice!  Lovely first Coach.  Enjoy!





HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect first Coach!



Thank-you all for your nice comments! I'm looking forward to it being my new every day work bag.


----------



## Mariquel

GlamourLove said:


> Crosby Carryall in Saddle
> 
> My first Coach bag!



Love the Crosby, love the color!

Congrats on your first Coach!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Bought this awhile ago at a Macy's sale but today is only her second outing. Couldn't resist this blue Swagger (azure).


----------



## myluvofbags

Got these on Memorial Day


----------



## myluvofbags

CoachCruiser said:


> Bought this awhile ago at a Macy's sale but today is only her second outing. Couldn't resist this blue Swagger (azure).


Love this blue especially with the silver hardware


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> Bought this awhile ago at a Macy's sale but today is only her second outing. Couldn't resist this blue Swagger (azure).



Such a pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Bought this awhile ago at a Macy's sale but today is only her second outing. Couldn't resist this blue Swagger (azure).



Such a pretty color! love the dino fob!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Got these on Memorial Day



Both are very nice! such a cute print on the wallet.


----------



## Nymeria1

CoachCruiser said:


> Bought this awhile ago at a Macy's sale but today is only her second outing. Couldn't resist this blue Swagger (azure).



Love this!  Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Nymeria1

myluvofbags said:


> Got these on Memorial Day
> 
> Very nice!  I love the rainbow affect on the watch!


----------



## myluvofbags

Nymeria1 said:


> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these on Memorial Day
> 
> Very nice!  I love the rainbow affect on the watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's what got me, lol &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both are very nice! such a cute print on the wallet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! The wallet i was told was a Valentines special, I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both are very nice! such a cute print on the wallet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stanzko1

myluvofbags said:


> Got these on Memorial Day



love the watch!! May I ask where you purchased it from?


----------



## myluvofbags

stanzko1 said:


> love the watch!! May I ask where you purchased it from?


Thank you. I purchased in boutique and was told this was the last one so I took it even though it was on display as I love the Swarovski crystal face.


----------



## BleuSaphir

My t-shirt purchases! [emoji39][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## stanzko1

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you. I purchased in boutique and was told this was the last one so I took it even though it was on display as I love the Swarovski crystal face.



Thank you!! I ran up to my boutique and was able to get the last one there as well


----------



## pbnjam

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you. I purchased in boutique and was told this was the last one so I took it even though it was on display as I love the Swarovski crystal face.


Wow nice watch! Congrats.


Luxe_addiction said:


> My t-shirt purchases! [emoji39][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3370893


Cool tshirts! They look great on you.


----------



## myluvofbags

stanzko1 said:


> Thank you!! I ran up to my boutique and was able to get the last one there as well


Ooh congratulations,  I'm glad you were able to grab one. It is a beauty


----------



## gr8onteej

Found this Kristen over the weekend.  Love the bag but I realized that I'm not a fan of white bags.  Will be returning.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luxe_addiction said:


> My t-shirt purchases! [emoji39][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3370893



Cool shirts, especially the funky one on the left!


----------



## ilikesunshine

gr8onteej said:


> Found this Kristen over the weekend.  Love the bag but I realized that I'm not a fan of white bags.  Will be returning.
> View attachment 3371208



Where did you find her?


----------



## BleuSaphir

BeachBagGal said:


> Cool shirts, especially the funky one on the left!



I love the t-shirts too. Contemplating for the zebra print version. [emoji1]



pbnjam said:


> Cool tshirts! They look great on you.



 Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## gr8onteej

ilikesunshine said:


> Where did you find her?




Woodbury Commons.  She's back, returned her earlier today (unless someone else grabbed it).


----------



## ildera5

myluvofbags said:


> Got these on Memorial Day



LOVE that watch!!  Congrats


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Found this Kristen over the weekend.  Love the bag but I realized that I'm not a fan of white bags.  Will be returning.
> View attachment 3371208



nice find but completely get the issue with a white bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

ildera5 said:


> LOVE that watch!!  Congrats


Thanks, I thought it was unique with the multi colored crystals


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luxe_addiction said:


> I love the t-shirts too. Contemplating for the zebra print version. [emoji1]..
> 
> Oh go for it! Make sure you rock a pic on here!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luxe_addiction said:


> I love the t-shirts too. Contemplating for the zebra print version. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> The Men's tote that comes in the bright print looks so cool too!!! Did you check that out?


----------



## Jungbean

Got a tea rose applique saddle 23 in old brass/black.

Originally went in to check out the dinky in person but ended up coming out with this. If any helpful: The color is more of an oxblood/maroon rather than the more purple tinted color on the website's photo. In addition, the purple-red like rivets(?) on the flowers sparkle a bit.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Jungbean said:


> Got a tea rose applique saddle 23 in old brass/black.
> 
> Originally went in to check out the dinky in person but ended up coming out with this. If any helpful: The color is more of an oxblood/maroon rather than the more purple tinted color on the website's photo. In addition, the purple-red like rivets(?) on the flowers sparkle a bit.



Thank you for front and back photos! Gorgeous! I need to see these tea rose bags in person to understand the oxblood maroon color better I think.


----------



## westvillage

For so many reasons ...design, color use, balancing dressy with classic ... it's a truly beautiful bag. Congrats on going for her.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Jungbean said:


> Got a tea rose applique saddle 23 in old brass/black.
> 
> Originally went in to check out the dinky in person but ended up coming out with this. If any helpful: The color is more of an oxblood/maroon rather than the more purple tinted color on the website's photo. In addition, the purple-red like rivets(?) on the flowers sparkle a bit.



Great buy! I was surprised by the colored rivets when I saw it in person.  Really great detail.


----------



## Nymeria1

Jungbean said:


> Got a tea rose applique saddle 23 in old brass/black.
> 
> Originally went in to check out the dinky in person but ended up coming out with this. If any helpful: The color is more of an oxblood/maroon rather than the more purple tinted color on the website's photo. In addition, the purple-red like rivets(?) on the flowers sparkle a bit.



STUNNING!!


----------



## Wendyann7

beeeauuutiiiiifuuuullll!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Jungbean said:


> Got a tea rose applique saddle 23 in old brass/black.
> 
> Originally went in to check out the dinky in person but ended up coming out with this. If any helpful: The color is more of an oxblood/maroon rather than the more purple tinted color on the website's photo. In addition, the purple-red like rivets(?) on the flowers sparkle a bit.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## gr8onteej

Hologram T-Rex


----------



## Chihua5

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram T-Rex
> View attachment 3375045


Love it!  Are they available to order now?


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram T-Rex
> View attachment 3375045


Cute!!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram T-Rex
> View attachment 3375045



Looks great with that rhyder crossbody.


----------



## gr8onteej

Chihua5 said:


> Love it!  Are they available to order now?




Thank you.  I back ordered mine during the last PCE.  They became available last week.


Hobbsy said:


> Cute!!




Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> Looks great with that rhyder crossbody.




Thank you.


----------



## myluvofbags

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram T-Rex
> View attachment 3375045


Love the hologram against black.


----------



## gr8onteej

myluvofbags said:


> Love the hologram against black.




Thanks.  It's actually blue.


----------



## myluvofbags

gr8onteej said:


> Thanks.  It's actually blue.
> View attachment 3375117


Ah, better pic, looks great against blue!


----------



## Rikilove10

Stephg said:


> Got this awesome reversible tote at the outlet today. It's black/chalk with attached pouch. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3362954
> View attachment 3362956
> View attachment 3362957



Love! I didn't know Coach had a reversable tote! Do you know the style name? I would love to get one!


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> Love! I didn't know Coach had a reversable tote! Do you know the style name? I would love to get one!



Google is myour friend. Got it.  Don't know why I didn't just do that in the first place, ha! Spell check isn't my friend, apparently: *reversible.  Even with it being spelled correctly in the original post, I still misspelled it. Lol. Beautiful tote!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram T-Rex
> View attachment 3375045




Omg, I love it!!! Such a cool bag charm!


----------



## TsumTsum

gr8onteej said:


> Thanks.  It's actually blue.
> View attachment 3375117



I love this!  Great combo!!


----------



## gr8onteej

Jaidybug said:


> Omg, I love it!!! Such a cool bag charm!







TsumTsum said:


> I love this!  Great combo!!




Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram T-Rex
> View attachment 3375045




SO cool and love it on the bag (love the bag too!)!


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> SO cool and love it on the bag (love the bag too!)!




Thank you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram T-Rex
> View attachment 3375045



Oh that cool! really gives it an edgy feel.


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that cool! really gives it an edgy feel.




 Thank you.


----------



## Jungbean

Thanks, everybody. 



donutsprinkles said:


> Thank you for front and back photos! Gorgeous! I need to see these tea rose bags in person to understand the oxblood maroon color better I think.



No problem. The color is actually more of a burgundy/oxblood (I don't know why I said maroon). Like, primarily a dark red with purple tones. It really changes color depending on the lighting--really cool noticing it.


----------



## donutsprinkles

I checked your bag against the photos online and was impressed by how all the flowers are exactly placed in the same way. This bag is a keeper! Enjoy!


----------



## Greenone

Finally got my Ace from the summer sale!  Glad I waited this one out!  I already had the feather charm, goes great with the bag.


----------



## Mariquel

Greenone said:


> Finally got my Ace from the summer sale!  Glad I waited this one out!  I already had the feather charm, goes great with the bag.



Really nice!  Agree about the feather charm!


----------



## Iamminda

Greenone said:


> Finally got my Ace from the summer sale!  Glad I waited this one out!  I already had the feather charm, goes great with the bag.



Very pretty!   Enjoy!


----------



## jcnc

Greenone said:


> Finally got my Ace from the summer sale!  Glad I waited this one out!  I already had the feather charm, goes great with the bag.


Congrats! Enjoy this beauty


----------



## SEWDimples

PHP:
	






Greenone said:


> Finally got my Ace from the summer sale!  Glad I waited this one out!  I already had the feather charm, goes great with the bag.



Congrats! Love the Ace satchel. I have Racing green, but would like Fog. Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Greenone said:


> Finally got my Ace from the summer sale!  Glad I waited this one out!  I already had the feather charm, goes great with the bag.



Very nice ! the feather is so complimentary!


----------



## MDT

Greenone said:


> Finally got my Ace from the summer sale!  Glad I waited this one out!  I already had the feather charm, goes great with the bag.



Your feather charm looks perfect on this bag! I love the color and the leather looks amazing!


----------



## Gt97grad

Got the true red Crosby Carryall from the last FOS.  Not sure if I'm adding the picture correctly.  It's a little dressier than I'm used to wearing, but I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Iamminda

Gt97grad said:


> View attachment 3381986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the true red Crosby Carryall from the last FOS.  Not sure if I'm adding the picture correctly.  It's a little dressier than I'm used to wearing, but I think I'll keep it.


That true red is just gorgeous!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Here's two mini bags for a mini reveal - the Swagger 20 in chalk and Nolita Wristlet in Wild Prairie print. Received these two from Coach.com on Tuesday and yesterday. I've already carried them both so there's no store tags on them.


----------



## LauraTracy

Part of my ban breaking thanks to Macys' private sale
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Gt97grad said:


> View attachment 3381986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the true red Crosby Carryall from the last FOS.  Not sure if I'm adding the picture correctly.  It's a little dressier than I'm used to wearing, but I think I'll keep it.



very nice~ Crosby is such a versatile style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Here's two mini bags for a mini reveal - the Swagger 20 in chalk and Nolita Wristlet in Wild Prairie print. Received these two from Coach.com on Tuesday and yesterday. I've already carried them both so there's no store tags on them.


Great choices! love that swagger...


----------



## HesitantShopper

LauraTracy said:


> Part of my ban breaking thanks to Macys' private sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so nice! i see stick just had to get in on this!


----------



## pursecharm

LauraTracy said:


> Part of my ban breaking thanks to Macys' private sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good! So happy for you!


----------



## karina_g

My new Coach Scout hobo and Mini skinny 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## carterazo

Pretty bags, ladies.  Congrats!!!




Gt97grad said:


> View attachment 3381986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the true red Crosby Carryall from the last FOS.  Not sure if I'm adding the picture correctly.  It's a little dressier than I'm used to wearing, but I think I'll keep it.





CoffeeGirlie said:


> Here's two mini bags for a mini reveal - the Swagger 20 in chalk and Nolita Wristlet in Wild Prairie print. Received these two from Coach.com on Tuesday and yesterday. I've already carried them both so there's no store tags on them.


----------



## Mariquel

Gt97grad said:


> View attachment 3381986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the true red Crosby Carryall from the last FOS.  Not sure if I'm adding the picture correctly.  It's a little dressier than I'm used to wearing, but I think I'll keep it.



That true red is such a beautiful color, love it in the Crosby!


----------



## Mariquel

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Here's two mini bags for a mini reveal - the Swagger 20 in chalk and Nolita Wristlet in Wild Prairie print. Received these two from Coach.com on Tuesday and yesterday. I've already carried them both so there's no store tags on them.


This is a great pic of pretty bag and wristlet!  Love the Wild Prairie print and it looks like a good-sized wristlet.


----------



## Mariquel

LauraTracy said:


> Part of my ban breaking thanks to Macys' private sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see you and Stick! Love your wristlets.......these are just a part of the ban breaking? Curious to see what else you guys got.


----------



## Mariquel

karina_g said:


> My new Coach Scout hobo and Mini skinny
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using PurseForum mobile app


Nice style, love the functionality of the extra pockets.


----------



## LauraTracy

Mariquel said:


> Glad to see you and Stick! Love your wristlets.......these are just a part of the ban breaking? Curious to see what else you guys got.



As soon as Macys delivers, I shall give Stick his next photo op.


----------



## soonergirl

Oil slick skull. Gorgeous but HEAVY.


----------



## LauraTracy

soonergirl said:


> Oil slick skull. Gorgeous but HEAVY.
> 
> View attachment 3383034



Love this color!!!  And the dead guy.


----------



## frivofrugalista

I restrained myself to just these items.


----------



## LauraTracy

frivofrugalista said:


> I restrained myself to just these items.



I love kisslocks!  That bag is cute.  How perfect to carry around the park.  Love the Mickeys too!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LauraTracy said:


> I love kisslocks!  That bag is cute.  How perfect to carry around the park.  Love the Mickeys too!



Thanks Laura, I love the kisslock too! Lol not planning the park route but it will get around town!


----------



## MDT

Gt97grad said:


> View attachment 3381986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the true red Crosby Carryall from the last FOS.  Not sure if I'm adding the picture correctly.  It's a little dressier than I'm used to wearing, but I think I'll keep it.



Love the Crosby! I had one in Pink Ruby that I had to return due to the edges cracking. It was SO HARD to give up that bag, but they don't have anymore in that color. I hope the Crosby comes out in more colors at some point. Absolutely loved that bag.

True Red is such an amazing color, too.


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> I restrained myself to just these items.


Your purchases are too adorable!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mariquel said:


> Your purchases are too adorable!



Thank you, can't wait to use them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> I restrained myself to just these items.



Great choices! the fob set is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Caspin22

myluvofbags said:


> Got these on Memorial Day



That watch is lovely!!!  I have googly eyes!


----------



## Caspin22

frivofrugalista said:


> I restrained myself to just these items.



Mouse parts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> I restrained myself to just these items.



Really cute!!   I wish they did a few items with Minnie (my favorite).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Really cute!!   I wish they did a few items with Minnie (my favorite).


I wish so too!


Canderson22 said:


> Mouse parts!!!!!!!!!


Lol you still on that!


HesitantShopper said:


> Great choices! the fob set is absolutely adorable!


I love it! Thanks


----------



## Wendyann7

LauraTracy said:


> Love this color!!!  And the dead guy.


twins!  I just bought the last one in my store tonight!!  Love it!!


----------



## Hobbsy

It has been months since I've been able to post pictures and I've added by way of F/F, PCE and gifts. White/black Rogue, dahlia key case, wallet and pouch, skinny tote in smoke, flowers fob, Crosby in beechweed, pepper wallet (Love!!) And 36 Oxblood Rogue!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> View attachment 3384151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been months since I've been able to post pictures and I've adied by way of F/F, PCE and gifts. White/black Rogue, dahlia key case, wallet and pouch, skinny tote in smoke, flowers fob, Crosby in beechweed, pepper wallet (Love!!) And 36 Oxblood Rogue!!


Congrats! Everything is lovely. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Everything is lovely. Enjoy!!!


Thank you! [emoji3] 

I call it collecting!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hobbsy said:


> View attachment 3384151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been months since I've been able to post pictures and I've adied by way of F/F, PCE and gifts. White/black Rogue, dahlia key case, wallet and pouch, skinny tote in smoke, flowers fob, Crosby in beechweed, pepper wallet (Love!!) And 36 Oxblood Rogue!!



I love every item!!!! Enjoy.....


----------



## Hobbsy

keishapie1973 said:


> I love every item!!!! Enjoy.....


Thank you Keishapie! [emoji5]

I call it collecting!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Hobbsy said:


> View attachment 3384151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been months since I've been able to post pictures and I've added by way of F/F, PCE and gifts. White/black Rogue, dahlia key case, wallet and pouch, skinny tote in smoke, flowers fob, Crosby in beechweed, pepper wallet (Love!!) And 36 Oxblood Rogue!!



Fabulous!  Love the flowers on the skinny tote.  Great buys!


----------



## Hobbsy

Icecaramellatte said:


> Fabulous!  Love the flowers on the skinny tote.  Great buys!


Thank you IceC! [emoji5]

I call it collecting!


----------



## Jaidybug

Hobbsy said:


> View attachment 3384151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been months since I've been able to post pictures and I've added by way of F/F, PCE and gifts. White/black Rogue, dahlia key case, wallet and pouch, skinny tote in smoke, flowers fob, Crosby in beechweed, pepper wallet (Love!!) And 36 Oxblood Rogue!!



Wow, so many beautiful items!!! Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

Jaidybug said:


> Wow, so many beautiful items!!! Congrats!


Thank you Jaidybug! [emoji5]

I call it collecting!


----------



## a.n.gardner

Damn you, Summer Sale and brightly hued backpack... A steal at $150 though!


----------



## Sarah03

a.n.gardner said:


> Damn you, Summer Sale and brightly hued backpack... A steal at $150 though!



Love the yellow!! These rucksacks are adorable.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> View attachment 3384151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been months since I've been able to post pictures and I've added by way of F/F, PCE and gifts. White/black Rogue, dahlia key case, wallet and pouch, skinny tote in smoke, flowers fob, Crosby in beechweed, pepper wallet (Love!!) And 36 Oxblood Rogue!!



That's a whole lotta gorgeousness there!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

a.n.gardner said:


> Damn you, Summer Sale and brightly hued backpack... A steal at $150 though!



LOVE that bright yellow! Fun!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> I restrained myself to just these items.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ all those Mickey goodies!!! The red bag with the ears is SO darn CUTE! I can't wait to see your mod shot! [emoji3]


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> That's a whole lotta gorgeousness there!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks BeachBagGal! [emoji5]

I call it collecting!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ all those Mickey goodies!!! The red bag with the ears is SO darn CUTE! I can't wait to see your mod shot! [emoji3]



Haha, stay tuned for tomorrow! Getting ready to move in [emoji16]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Well I went back as I couldn't get this out of my head...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Group shot tomorrow


----------



## SEWDimples

frivofrugalista said:


> Well I went back as I couldn't get this out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot tomorrow


Congrats! I understand why. It is gorgeous and was showing as sold out on website.


----------



## frivofrugalista

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I understand why. It is gorgeous and was showing as sold out on website.



Thank you, it's lovely!


----------



## annpan23

frivofrugalista said:


> Well I went back as I couldn't get this out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot tomorrow


Congrats on all your mickey goodies! [emoji7] [emoji172]


----------



## Izzy48

a.n.gardner said:


> Damn you, Summer Sale and brightly hued backpack... A steal at $150 though!



So cute! What a bargain.


----------



## Izzy48

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ all those Mickey goodies!!! The red bag with the ears is SO darn CUTE! I can't wait to see your mod shot! [emoji3]



Your Mickey items are so darling! I haven't seen IRL but the quality looks wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## Izzy48

frivofrugalista said:


> Well I went back as I couldn't get this out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot tomorrow



I love your Mickey tote! Congrats! What a special piece!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Well I went back as I couldn't get this out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot tomorrow



So cute! I love the black with the red interior!


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> Well I went back as I couldn't get this out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot tomorrow


This is my favorite! 

I call it collecting!


----------



## frivofrugalista

annpan23 said:


> Congrats on all your mickey goodies! [emoji7] [emoji172]





Izzy48 said:


> I love your Mickey tote! Congrats! What a special piece!





BeachBagGal said:


> So cute! I love the black with the red interior!





Hobbsy said:


> This is my favorite!
> 
> I call it collecting!



Thank you all! I'm so glad I got this even though I'm not a tote person. It's well made and too hard to pass up.


----------



## Hobbsy

Butterfly fob. She's pretty! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I call it collecting!


----------



## Mariquel

Hobbsy said:


> Butterfly fob. She's pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385756
> 
> 
> I call it collecting!


So pretty, I'm going to have to get this! I love butterflies!


----------



## Hobbsy

On chalk Rogue
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I call it collecting!


----------



## Hobbsy

Mariquel said:


> So pretty, I'm going to have to get this! I love butterflies!


It is pretty and I love butterflies too! [emoji5]

I call it collecting!


----------



## Mariquel

Hobbsy said:


> On chalk Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it collecting!


Oh wow, that makes a great bag even more fantastic!


----------



## Hobbsy

Mariquel said:


> Oh wow, that makes a great bag even more fantastic!


Thank you Mariquel!!

I call it collecting!


----------



## Alegra

Hi Everyone  I picked up so many amazing items at the Coach Outlet in NH this past weekend! I made a vlog showing all my items if you'd like to check it out  I highly recommend stopping by this outlet if you are in the area, the selection and prices were out of this world!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Butterfly fob. She's pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385756
> 
> 
> I call it collecting!


That is so pretty! agreed.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> On chalk Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it collecting!



Looks great on that bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great on that bag!


Thanks HesitantShopper!  [emoji5]

I call it collecting!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Butterfly fob. She's pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385756
> 
> 
> I call it collecting!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LauraTracy

Hobbsy said:


> Butterfly fob. She's pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385756
> 
> 
> I call it collecting!



I LOVE this!  I love butterflies.  I have never seen that one before.


----------



## LauraTracy

frivofrugalista said:


> Well I went back as I couldn't get this out of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot tomorrow



I wouldn't be able to get it out of my head either with Mickey looking at me like that.  How adorable!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LauraTracy said:


> I wouldn't be able to get it out of my head either with Mickey looking at me like that.  How adorable!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

LauraTracy said:


> I LOVE this!  I love butterflies.  I have never seen that one before.  [emoji813]


Thank you Laura! I think it comes out with the new floor set.

I call it collecting!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Mickey cuties - [emoji173]️ them!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Mickey cuties - [emoji173]️ them!!!
> View attachment 3388147



Congrats!!!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Mickey cuties - [emoji173]️ them!!!
> View attachment 3388147



Adorable...love that red!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats!!!



Thx! [emoji3]



MKB0925 said:


> Adorable...love that red!


 
Thx! I'm loving this red too! Totally Mickey. [emoji3]


----------



## pbnjam

Finally got around to snap a photo of everything I got. I love this collection even though it was a bit pricey. Decided to splurge for my birthday that was last week. The saddlebag has 2 places that look like scratches. So I will be exchanging this one. Hopefully I don't get one that is worse.


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> Finally got around to snap a photo of everything I got. I love this collection even though it was a bit pricey. Decided to splurge for my birthday that was last week. The saddlebag has 2 places that look like scratches. So I will be exchanging this one. Hopefully I don't get one that is worse.


I'm drooling over this picture! Happy birthday and enjoy!

I call it collecting!


----------



## Sarah03

I picked this double zip phone wallet up on the FOS for $40! I had one before but my iPhone 6 without a case barely fit in the "phone pocket" so I sold it. My iPhone 6 with a slim case fits easily in the back section, & it isn't bulky when zipped!


----------



## pbnjam

Hobbsy said:


> I'm drooling over this picture! Happy birthday and enjoy!
> 
> I call it collecting!



Thank you Hobbsy! [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> I picked this double zip phone wallet up on the FOS for $40! I had one before but my iPhone 6 without a case barely fit in the "phone pocket" so I sold it. My iPhone 6 with a slim case fits easily in the back section, & it isn't bulky when zipped!
> View attachment 3388763



Great deal and love this red! Congrats.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Finally got around to snap a photo of everything I got. I love this collection even though it was a bit pricey. Decided to splurge for my birthday that was last week. The saddlebag has 2 places that look like scratches. So I will be exchanging this one. Hopefully I don't get one that is worse.



All so cute! Happy Birthday.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I picked this double zip phone wallet up on the FOS for $40! I had one before but my iPhone 6 without a case barely fit in the "phone pocket" so I sold it. My iPhone 6 with a slim case fits easily in the back section, & it isn't bulky when zipped!
> View attachment 3388763



Looks perfect even more so for that price! Love media wallets, super handy.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Mickey arrived today! I love this bag! 

Edit: Just found the good smilies.


----------



## pbnjam

ChevaliereNoir said:


> View attachment 3388873
> 
> Mickey arrived today! I love this bag!



Yay! Congrats. This is such a cute bag.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks perfect even more so for that price! Love media wallets, super handy.


Thank you! I couldn't pass it up. 


pbnjam said:


> Great deal and love this red! Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

ChevaliereNoir said:


> View attachment 3388873
> 
> Mickey arrived today! I love this bag!


Congrats! It is really cute. I purchased the wristlet in black. Enjoy!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Finally got around to snap a photo of everything I got. I love this collection even though it was a bit pricey. Decided to splurge for my birthday that was last week. The saddlebag has 2 places that look like scratches. So I will be exchanging this one. Hopefully I don't get one that is worse.


OMG, what a great haul!!   Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> I picked this double zip phone wallet up on the FOS for $40! I had one before but my iPhone 6 without a case barely fit in the "phone pocket" so I sold it. My iPhone 6 with a slim case fits easily in the back section, & it isn't bulky when zipped!
> View attachment 3388763


Gorgeous!    I love that red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ChevaliereNoir said:


> View attachment 3388873
> 
> Mickey arrived today! I love this bag!
> 
> Edit: Just found the good smilies.


   Yay!   So cute!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> I picked this double zip phone wallet up on the FOS for $40! I had one before but my iPhone 6 without a case barely fit in the "phone pocket" so I sold it. My iPhone 6 with a slim case fits easily in the back section, & it isn't bulky when zipped!
> View attachment 3388763


Love the color and texture


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> On chalk Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it collecting!


SO cute.   Hmmmm, I wonder how that would look on a black saddlebag...


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Mickey cuties - [emoji173]️ them!!!
> View attachment 3388147


LOVE!!   I keep looking at that key pouch.  Love the red.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!   I keep looking at that key pouch.  Love the red.



Thx! The red is just perfect and no doubt the color for me!I bought it kind of on a whim because it's SE Mickey and the red color just drew me to it. It wasn't until I got it that I knew it was love and a total keeper. That little pouch holds a lot too. I love the retro Mickey sketches on them and the leather is yummy 1941 leather. Yep, I guess you can say I love it! [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> Finally got around to snap a photo of everything I got. I love this collection even though it was a bit pricey. Decided to splurge for my birthday that was last week. The saddlebag has 2 places that look like scratches. So I will be exchanging this one. Hopefully I don't get one that is worse.



Love everything,...gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

MKB0925 said:


> Love everything,...gorgeous!





MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, what a great haul!!   Congrats!



Thanks ladies! [emoji6]


----------



## Mariquel

pbnjam said:


> Finally got around to snap a photo of everything I got. I love this collection even though it was a bit pricey. Decided to splurge for my birthday that was last week. The saddlebag has 2 places that look like scratches. So I will be exchanging this one. Hopefully I don't get one that is worse.


Those are exactly the pieces I would get if I had the money to spend!   Belated Happy Birthday wishes!  This is how you celebrate all month.


----------



## MiaBorsa

1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in Camel.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in Camel.



OMG!  GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in Camel.



I am officially drooling....what a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in Camel.


I love this color!! [emoji7][emoji7]

I call it collecting!


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in Camel.



Beautiful!! Love this one!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in Camel.



Great pic! love the detailing on this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> OMG!  GORGEOUS!!!!!!!





MKB0925 said:


> I am officially drooling....what a gorgeous bag! Congrats!





Hobbsy said:


> I love this color!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I call it collecting!





MsBaggins said:


> Beautiful!! Love this one!!!






HesitantShopper said:


> Great pic! love the detailing on this bag.



Thanks everyone!!


----------



## MDT

Swagger 27 in edgestain leather! The turquoise interior sold me.


----------



## frivofrugalista

MDT said:


> Swagger 27 in edgestain leather! The turquoise interior sold me.
> 
> View attachment 3391526
> View attachment 3391527



WOW[emoji170]


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> Swagger 27 in edgestain leather! The turquoise interior sold me.
> 
> View attachment 3391526
> View attachment 3391527



I love it!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Swagger 27 in edgestain leather! The turquoise interior sold me.
> 
> View attachment 3391526
> View attachment 3391527


Beautiful and LOVE the interior color!!


----------



## MKB0925

MDT said:


> Swagger 27 in edgestain leather! The turquoise interior sold me.
> 
> View attachment 3391526
> View attachment 3391527



Wow...gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


----------



## MDT

frivofrugalista said:


> WOW[emoji170]





Sarah03 said:


> I love it!!!





MKB0925 said:


> Wow...gorgeous bag! [emoji7]



Thanks!!



BeachBagGal said:


> Beautiful and LOVE the interior color!!



I don't think I've ever been so excited for the interior color of a bag! All bags need a contrasting interior!


----------



## Hobbsy

MDT said:


> Swagger 27 in edgestain leather! The turquoise interior sold me.
> 
> View attachment 3391526
> View attachment 3391527


Very pretty!!

I call it collecting!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever been so excited for the interior color of a bag! All bags need a contrasting interior!



I totally agree! If I saw that color interior every time I opened my bag I would be ecstatic too. It looks especially good with the black. [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Swagger 27 in edgestain leather! The turquoise interior sold me.
> 
> View attachment 3391526
> View attachment 3391527



VERY pretty, i love when bags have alternative liner color... My old Ashley satchel has a purple liner... (black exterior)


----------



## Ellapretty

Swagger 20 (?) - love the mini size, it reminds me of a baby birkin! Also - it holds a good amount of stuff!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Canary Turnlock hobo and zippy!


Not sure if this went through the first time.  How are you liking this???


----------



## ildera5

MDT said:


> Swagger 27 in edgestain leather! The turquoise interior sold me.
> 
> View attachment 3391526
> View attachment 3391527


Oh man!!  That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Not sure if this went through the first time.  How are you liking this???


I like it!   Very soft and lightweight leather; perfect summer bag.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> I like it!   Very soft and lightweight leather; perfect summer bag.


Thank you!


----------



## CCC4

ilikesunshine said:


> Not sure if this went through the first time.  How are you liking this???


Congrats! I love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Limited Edition 75th Anniversary Saddlebag.


----------



## Teagaggle

MiaBorsa said:


> Limited Edition 75th Anniversary Saddlebag.


Bag twins. Picked up at Bloomies during sale?  Do you love? I'm on the fence, but like the e/w shape more than the Coach exclusive version and love the back slip!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twins. Picked up at Bloomies during sale?  Do you love? I'm on the fence, but like the e/w shape more than the Coach exclusive version and love the back slip!


Yes, I absolutely love it.   It's almost a duplicate of my Legacy Patricia bag.   For some reason I didn't get a dust bag with it; did you get one?   (Mine also came from Bloomies sale.)


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Limited Edition 75th Anniversary Saddlebag.



Gorgeous!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks, girl!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Gorgeous



MiaBorsa said:


> Limited Edition 75th Anniversary Saddlebag.


----------



## tlo

These two arrived yesterday. Love them!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> These two arrived yesterday. Love them!!
> 
> View attachment 3395940


Gorgeous!!!    Congrats, honey.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!!    Congrats, honey.



Thanks honey!  It's all your fault!!  You gorgeous pics did me in!!!  LOL


----------



## tlo

Nomad and charm just arrived!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> These two arrived yesterday. Love them!!
> 
> View attachment 3395940



Such pretties!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> Nomad and charm just arrived!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3396355



Pretty combo!


----------



## MKB0925

tlo said:


> These two arrived yesterday. Love them!!
> 
> View attachment 3395940



Love them too...congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

tlo said:


> Nomad and charm just arrived!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3396355



So pretty and the charm is perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Nomad and charm just arrived!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3396355


Beautiful!!


----------



## kthia

tlo said:


> These two arrived yesterday. Love them!!
> 
> View attachment 3395940


Are they glovetanned leather?


----------



## tlo

kthia said:


> Are they glovetanned leather?



They are pebbled leather


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks GF!!


----------



## tlo

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty and the charm is perfect!



thank you MKB0925


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty combo!



Thank you


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Limited Edition 75th Anniversary Saddlebag.



Someone pass a tissue please I'm drooling!!!  Gorgeous GF  Congrats~!!!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

So many cute Mickey reveals here! How would you all rate the quality of the items? It's probably too early to tell but I've read some complaints in the Disney thread that are kind of off-putting and it's been a really long time since I shopped at Coach. I have noticed they're bringing back a lot of their all-leather pieces though!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> So many cute Mickey reveals here! How would you all rate the quality of the items? It's probably too early to tell but I've read some complaints in the Disney thread that are kind of off-putting and it's been a really long time since I shopped at Coach. I have noticed they're bringing back a lot of their all-leather pieces though!



My key pouch is top notch 1941 leather. No complaints. More beautiful than I expected. Totally worth the hiked up Mickey price. [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

A herd of Rexys!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> A herd of Rexys!
> View attachment 3397315


Lol.....love your herd!

I call it collecting!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> My key pouch is top notch 1941 leather. No complaints. More beautiful than I expected. Totally worth the hiked up Mickey price. [emoji3]


Haha that's good to know, I want a Mickey wallet which means I need a bag with silver hardware (I basically justified getting another bag just using that logic)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> A herd of Rexys!
> View attachment 3397315



They're all so cute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Haha that's good to know, I want a Mickey wallet which means I need a bag with silver hardware (I basically justified getting another bag just using that logic)



Lol. Hey at least you were logical. [emoji6]


----------



## gr8onteej

Sarah03 said:


> A herd of Rexys!
> View attachment 3397315



Love them all.  Twins with the oil slick TRex.


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Lol. Hey at least you were logical. [emoji6]


Haha I could probably justify a lot of things based on this wallet's hardware like sunglasses or another watch. Maybe once my classes finish this semester and I'm away on vacation, I'll finally have a bit of retail therapy!


----------



## Sarah03

gr8onteej said:


> Love them all.  Twins with the oil slick TRex.





BeachBagGal said:


> They're all so cute!!





Hobbsy said:


> Lol.....love your herd!
> 
> I call it collecting!



Thanks all! I can't wait to put them on my bags.


----------



## soonergirl

My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!


----------



## MDT

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260



This is so cute! I love the colors of the butterflies. I wonder if they'll do away with the breakaway zipper on the other sizes next? It's not on the soft Swagger either. Would make it much easier to get items in and out. That dang zipper is the only complaint I have with this bag, no matter what size.


----------



## MDT

Azure! I didn't care for this color at first, but it grew on me over time. I think it looks so much nicer in the 27 size (I returned a 21 last month). So happy Coach just added this to the summer sale! I think I need to be done buying bags for awhile... So much for being on a ban this year - I've bought 5 bags already. Oops.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260



That's so cool with the butterflies! Definitely a statement piece. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Azure! I didn't care for this color at first, but it grew on me over time. I think it looks so much nicer in the 27 size (I returned a 21 last month). So happy Coach just added this to the summer sale! I think I need to be done buying bags for awhile... So much for being on a ban this year - I've bought 5 bags already. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 3398268



Love that color! [emoji170]


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260


This is so cute! Congrats! My new Soft Swagger 27 doesn't have a breakaway zipper either. It's fantastic! 


MDT said:


> Azure! I didn't care for this color at first, but it grew on me over time. I think it looks so much nicer in the 27 size (I returned a 21 last month). So happy Coach just added this to the summer sale! I think I need to be done buying bags for awhile... So much for being on a ban this year - I've bought 5 bags already. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 3398268



Beautiful color! You can't go wrong with the Swagger!


----------



## Scottiemom

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260


So pretty! Can you share the style number and price for the fob?


----------



## soonergirl

Scottiemom said:


> So pretty! Can you share the style number and price for the fob?



54997 - $125

There's also a really cute black and white single butterfly fob coming out. I don't have any details - have just seen a pic but it looks adorable.


----------



## Scottiemom

soonergirl said:


> 54997 - $125
> 
> There's also a really cute black and white single butterfly fob coming out. I don't have any details - have just seen a pic but it looks adorable.


Thank you!


----------



## dl787

soonergirl said:


> 54997 - $125
> 
> There's also a really cute black and white single butterfly fob coming out. I don't have any details - have just seen a pic but it looks adorable.



Is the black and white fob leather?


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in Camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Stunning.......... you're avatar just makes me laugh
> same dear Sarah


----------



## TsumTsum

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> View attachment 3398260


LOVE!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260


I love these. Are they available on the Coach website?


----------



## soonergirl

dl787 said:


> Is the black and white fob leather?



Yes. If I remember correctly it's a white butterfly with a smaller black one riveted on top and the black one has white accents.



TsumTsum said:


> LOVE!!!



Thanks!



HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love these. Are they available on the Coach website?



Not yet, I imagine they'll be in the next release, or maybe the one after. But anyone can order them now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260



Cute combo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Azure! I didn't care for this color at first, but it grew on me over time. I think it looks so much nicer in the 27 size (I returned a 21 last month). So happy Coach just added this to the summer sale! I think I need to be done buying bags for awhile... So much for being on a ban this year - I've bought 5 bags already. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 3398268



Very pretty color!


----------



## MDT

HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty color!



Thank you


----------



## ildera5

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260


VERY nice!  As much as I love it, it would be too busy for me so I just ordered the butterfly fob .. still need something .


----------



## Icecaramellatte

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260



Fabulous!


----------



## Lucylu29

Dinky 24 in Bordeaux from Nordstroms. It was love at first sight!
I'm using the strap from my small black/oxblood dinky for everyday use.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3402590
> View attachment 3402591
> 
> 
> Dinky 24 in Bordeaux from Nordstroms. It was love at first sight!
> I'm using the strap from my small black/oxblood dinky for everyday use.



Gorgeous! I like the strap you used. [emoji106]


----------



## LauraTracy

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3402590
> View attachment 3402591
> 
> 
> Dinky 24 in Bordeaux from Nordstroms. It was love at first sight!
> I'm using the strap from my small black/oxblood dinky for everyday use.



That bag is GORGEOUS!  Love the color.


----------



## LauraTracy

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260



I haven't seen this before.  LOVE IT!  I love butterflies.  Very pretty!  



MDT said:


> Azure! I didn't care for this color at first, but it grew on me over time. I think it looks so much nicer in the 27 size (I returned a 21 last month). So happy Coach just added this to the summer sale! I think I need to be done buying bags for awhile... So much for being on a ban this year - I've bought 5 bags already. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 3398268



Love the color on first sight.  Very pretty!


----------



## Lucylu29

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! I like the strap you used. [emoji106]





LauraTracy said:


> That bag is GORGEOUS!  Love the color.



Thanks!!!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Purchased on eBay a few days ago. *
*The handbag is New With Tag (Court Bag). *
*Both the handbag & wallet were included in the listing - the seller had the BIN listed for $50.00 plus $9.00 shipping. *
*Love It!!!*

*

*


----------



## OrganizedHome

soonergirl said:


> My new babies - butterfly Swagger 21 and matching fob. Probably not everyone's taste but I ADORE them!! And - they fixed my only complaint with the 21 - no more breakaway zipper!!
> 
> View attachment 3398260



Gorgeous!


----------



## Teagaggle

OrganizedHome said:


> *Purchased on eBay a few days ago. *
> *The handbag is New With Tag (Court Bag). *
> *Both the handbag & wallet were included in the listing - the seller had the BIN listed for $50.00 plus $9.00 shipping. *
> *Love It!!!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 3403739
> *


Great bag & fantastic deal!


----------



## Mariquel

OrganizedHome said:


> *Purchased on eBay a few days ago. *
> *The handbag is New With Tag (Court Bag). *
> *Both the handbag & wallet were included in the listing - the seller had the BIN listed for $50.00 plus $9.00 shipping. *
> *Love It!!!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 3403739
> *


Love that shade of red!  You really scored!


----------



## gr8onteej

I got these last week (app wouldn't let me post pics).  I took both back yesterday however because it wasn't love for me but I'm posting the pics for you to see.  The cluster butterfly bag charm and the 3D butterfly bag charm.


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> I got these last week (app wouldn't let me post pics).  I took both back yesterday however because it wasn't love for me but I'm posting the pics for you to see.  The cluster butterfly bag charm and the 3D butterfly bag charm.
> View attachment 3403942
> 
> View attachment 3403945
> 
> View attachment 3403947


At first I thought the cluster one was different than mine,  then I realized all the wrapping wasn't off. Sorry they didn't work for you.


----------



## gr8onteej

Hobbsy said:


> At first I thought the cluster one was different than mine,  then I realized all the wrapping wasn't off. Sorry they didn't work for you.



Me too [emoji17].  I really wanted them.


----------



## wintotty

Here's my new Robue and Rexy


----------



## ildera5

gr8onteej said:


> I got these last week (app wouldn't let me post pics).  I took both back yesterday however because it wasn't love for me but I'm posting the pics for you to see.  The cluster butterfly bag charm and the 3D butterfly bag charm.
> View attachment 3403942
> 
> View attachment 3403945
> 
> View attachment 3403947


I had the cluster one too and just returned it today.  I like it but it wasn't love bc of the way it bunched up; it would have been better, for me, if it hung more loosely.  I saw the 3D ones today too but don't like the mixed materials.  Obviously, I am hard to please .


----------



## luxurylove25

Love this bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

wintotty said:


> Here's my new Robue and Rexy



Love it!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

ildera5 said:


> I had the cluster one too and just returned it today.  I like it but it wasn't love bc of the way it bunched up; it would have been better, for me, if it hung more loosely.  I saw the 3D ones today too but don't like the mixed materials.  Obviously, I am hard to please .



I felt the same way about the cluster and I thought the 3D would scratch easily.


----------



## Iamminda

OrganizedHome said:


> *Purchased on eBay a few days ago. *
> *The handbag is New With Tag (Court Bag). *
> *Both the handbag & wallet were included in the listing - the seller had the BIN listed for $50.00 plus $9.00 shipping. *
> *Love It!!!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 3403739
> *


Congrats!  This is just gorgeous!  I would love a court bag in red.  Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> I got these last week (app wouldn't let me post pics).  I took both back yesterday however because it wasn't love for me but I'm posting the pics for you to see.  The cluster butterfly bag charm and the 3D butterfly bag charm.
> View attachment 3403942
> 
> View attachment 3403945
> 
> View attachment 3403947



Those are very pretty! sorry they didn''t work for you.


----------



## zar19

hi anybody know where does the white flag (style number) of the coach mercer located?


----------



## MiaBorsa

zar19 said:


> hi anybody know where does the white flag (style number) of the coach mercer located?


Did you look inside the zipper pocket?


----------



## pbnjam

Just got this silver crossbody today! Wanted this to match my silver flats. [emoji1]


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> Just got this silver crossbody today! Wanted this to match my silver flats. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3409736


Pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

Hobbsy said:


> Pretty!



Thank you! I was debating between this and the Disney one. I went with this one because I love the silver and I already have other Disney items. I like how the silver logo kind of blends in.


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! I was debating between this and the Disney one. I went with this one because I love the silver and I already have other Disney items. I like how the silver logo kind of blends in.


Yes, classy. Could be used dressed up or casual!


----------



## keishapie1973

My first Swagger.....[emoji7]

Azure 27


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....[emoji7]
> 
> Azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3410316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE



Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Hobbsy

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....[emoji7]
> 
> Azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3410316


Pretty!!


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....[emoji7]
> 
> Azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3410316



Love this color!  The 27 size is my favorite!  Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color!!





Hobbsy said:


> Pretty!!





Iamminda said:


> Love this color!  The 27 size is my favorite!  Enjoy!



Thanks!!! I'm already enjoying the pop of color....


----------



## MDT

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....[emoji7]
> 
> Azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3410316



Gorgeous! My favorite bag at the moment!


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Gorgeous! My favorite bag at the moment!



Thanks!!!! I fell in love with yours when you posted it....


----------



## GoStanford

After a long absence from Coach, here is the new Saddle Bag in black/burgundy interior (dark brown in some lighting).  I got this at Macy's and also saw it at Bloomingdale's.  Will cross-post into the Saddle Club.  For those of you who like vintage Coach, this is a good bag.  It's got elements of Patricia's Legacy along with some of the height of the Stewardess.  The leather is thinner than the chewy leather of vintage Coach, but it's well-made.  Leather is grainy, with obvious dimples and visible striations.  It's been a long time since I looked forward to using a bag so much.


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....[emoji7]
> 
> Azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3410316



Congrats! Beautiful color. Enjoy.



GoStanford said:


> After a long absence from Coach, here is the new Saddle Bag in black/burgundy interior (dark brown in some lighting).  I got this at Macy's and also saw it at Bloomingdale's.  Will cross-post into the Saddle Club.  For those of you who like vintage Coach, this is a good bag.  It's got elements of Patricia's Legacy along with some of the height of the Stewardess.  The leather is thinner than the chewy leather of vintage Coach, but it's well-made.  Leather is grainy, with obvious dimples and visible striations.  It's been a long time since I looked forward to using a bag so much.
> 
> View attachment 3411131
> View attachment 3411132



Congrats! Welcome back.  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> Just got this silver crossbody today! Wanted this to match my silver flats. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3409736



That is adorable!


----------



## keishapie1973

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Beautiful color. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Welcome back.  Enjoy!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## tlo

Just arrived from 6pm. Shipped in a plastic bag no box.   Thankfully she is perfect. 

Patricia's Legacy in black


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> Just arrived from 6pm. Shipped in a plastic bag no box.   Thankfully she is perfect.
> 
> Patricia's Legacy in black
> 
> View attachment 3414948
> View attachment 3414949



Gorgeous! How are you liking it?


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! How are you liking it?



It just arrived today so I haven't got to use it  yet, but I love everything about it.  It's very comfy on the shoulder or cross body


----------



## BlondieToHell

tlo said:


> It just arrived today so I haven't got to use it  yet, but I love everything about it.  It's very comfy on the shoulder or cross body



Congrats!  It looks amazing!  I have one in British tan and love how comfortable it is to wear!


----------



## BlondieToHell

GoStanford said:


> After a long absence from Coach, here is the new Saddle Bag in black/burgundy interior (dark brown in some lighting).  I got this at Macy's and also saw it at Bloomingdale's.  Will cross-post into the Saddle Club.  For those of you who like vintage Coach, this is a good bag.  It's got elements of Patricia's Legacy along with some of the height of the Stewardess.  The leather is thinner than the chewy leather of vintage Coach, but it's well-made.  Leather is grainy, with obvious dimples and visible striations.  It's been a long time since I looked forward to using a bag so much.
> 
> View attachment 3411131
> View attachment 3411132



How does the strap feel to you?  Is it kind of stiff?


----------



## SEWDimples

My newest purchases. I'm beyond pleased with the Ace satchel 28.

The leather is amazing and the wristlet has similar pebbled leather.

Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> My newest purchases. I'm beyond pleased with the Ace satchel 28.
> 
> The leather is amazing and the wristlet has similar pebbled leather.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> View attachment 3415733
> View attachment 3415734



The leather looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## tlo

BlondieToHell said:


> Congrats!  It looks amazing!  I have one in British tan and love how comfortable it is to wear!


Thanks BlondieToHell. I love it.  I have one in Mahogany that I lucked up and found at the outlet.


----------



## BlondieToHell

tlo said:


> Thanks BlondieToHell. I love it.  I have one in Mahogany that I lucked up and found at the outlet.



Mahogany is my favorite!


----------



## tristaeliseh

New to me, found at Goodwill for $4.49 (orig purse prices) this Coach Ergo shoulder bag #9219 and for a smaller bag than what I normally carry, it carries a lot and I find it quite cute and in good condition! I was in Walmart today so I decided to snap a pic of it in good lighting!


----------



## dee681

Thank you for letting me share. This is by far the most beautiful, breathtaking bag I have bought (and I have had many bags from premier to everything else . I dont normally do this but I absolutely love this bag: Grey suede rogue


----------



## Hobbsy

dee681 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. This is by far the most beautiful, breathtaking bag I have bought (and I have had many bags from premier to everything else . I dont normally do this but I absolutely love this bag: Grey suede rogue
> View attachment 3417155


I love Rogues and grey and suede!! Stunning!


----------



## Sarah03

dee681 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. This is by far the most beautiful, breathtaking bag I have bought (and I have had many bags from premier to everything else . I dont normally do this but I absolutely love this bag: Grey suede rogue
> View attachment 3417155



This is beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## tlo

BlondieToHell said:


> Mahogany is my favorite!



I love the mahogany!  I lucked up and found it at an outlet!!!


----------



## dl787

dee681 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. This is by far the most beautiful, breathtaking bag I have bought (and I have had many bags from premier to everything else . I dont normally do this but I absolutely love this bag: Grey suede rogue
> View attachment 3417155



Gorgeous! What color is it inside? Do you find it to be heavy?


----------



## MDT

dee681 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. This is by far the most beautiful, breathtaking bag I have bought (and I have had many bags from premier to everything else . I dont normally do this but I absolutely love this bag: Grey suede rogue
> View attachment 3417155



Stunning! Congrats on such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## yellowbernie

dee681 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. This is by far the most beautiful, breathtaking bag I have bought (and I have had many bags from premier to everything else . I dont normally do this but I absolutely love this bag: Grey suede rogue
> View attachment 3417155


Gorgeous bag.


----------



## yellowbernie

SEWDimples said:


> My newest purchases. I'm beyond pleased with the Ace satchel 28.
> 
> The leather is amazing and the wristlet has similar pebbled leather.
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> View attachment 3415733
> View attachment 3415734


Very cute bag.


----------



## dee681

Hobbsy said:


> I love Rogues and grey and suede!! Stunning!


Thankyou!!


----------



## dee681

dl787 said:


> Gorgeous! What color is it inside? Do you find it to be heavy?


It is grey leather inside not suede like some of the other rogues. I actually like this better because I feel I can use the pockets more without ruining them. Its definitely not a light bag, but for me its doable. That could be partially because I dont carry a lot most of the time and I tend to wear the bag over my shoulder.


----------



## dee681

MDT said:


> Stunning! Congrats on such a gorgeous bag!


Thankyou!


----------



## Teagaggle

dee681 said:


> It is grey leather inside not suede like some of the other rogues. I actually like this better because I feel I can use the pockets more without ruining them. Its definitely not a light bag, but for me its doable. That could be partially because I dont carry a lot most of the time and I tend to wear the bag over my shoulder.


Bag twin! Isn't just a gorgeous bag! I went in for one of the new feather fobs & walked out with the fob ON this bag. I also love the interior being leather rather than suede. It's my first suede bag so I will probably baby it (at least at first) but my SA said its pretreated so we'll just see. I carry my Rogues with the shoulder straps as I find them most comfortable this way.
Enjoy your new stunning bag!


----------



## dee681

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twin! Isn't just a gorgeous bag! I went in for one of the new feather fobs & walked out with the fob ON this bag. I also love the interior being leather rather than suede. It's my first suede bag so I will probably baby it (at least at first) but my SA said its pretreated so we'll just see. I carry my Rogues with the shoulder straps as I find them most comfortable this way.
> Enjoy your new stunning bag!


Sounds like something I would do, LOL. May I ask what you are using to pretreat your bag? My SA recommended one from Nordstroms, but its for shoes. He said it works just as well on bags. Also, I would love to put a fob on the bag. Is there any issues with the fob damaging the suede? thanks, enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dee681 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. This is by far the most beautiful, breathtaking bag I have bought (and I have had many bags from premier to everything else . I dont normally do this but I absolutely love this bag: Grey suede rogue
> View attachment 3417155



Quite a beauty!


----------



## soonergirl

dee681 said:


> It is grey leather inside not suede like some of the other rogues. I actually like this better because I feel I can use the pockets more without ruining them. Its definitely not a light bag, but for me its doable. That could be partially because I dont carry a lot most of the time and I tend to wear the bag over my shoulder.



Oh wow. I was iffy on this bag and one of the reasons was that the Coach site says it has a suede interior. I just thought that was too much suede. Hmmmmm...


----------



## dolali

Black Cherry Nomad! Love it.


----------



## SEWDimples

dolali said:


> Black Cherry Nomad! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417698



Congrats! Love the Nomad.


----------



## dee681

soonergirl said:


> Oh wow. I was iffy on this bag and one of the reasons was that the Coach site says it has a suede interior. I just thought that was too much suede. Hmmmmm...


Yes, I saw that too. I really lIke how it is leather interior instead of suede. A lot more functional for me!


----------



## dee681

BeachBagGal said:


> Quite a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## Teagaggle

dee681 said:


> Sounds like something I would do, LOL. May I ask what you are using to pretreat your bag? My SA recommended one from Nordstroms, but its for shoes. He said it works just as well on bags. Also, I would love to put a fob on the bag. Is there any issues with the fob damaging the suede? thanks, enjoy!


My SA said they have a "suede kit" she'd order & I could get it if needed (price TBD). I've used Apple Guarde rain & stain repellant on all my 1941 bags with wonderful success & its safe for suede, so if I find I need something, I'll probably try that. 
As for the fob, I tend to attach my fobs on the Rogue to the leather that has the lock thing on it. I also attach that to the shoulder straps rather than the short handles as I find it pulls less that way. You HAVE to get the new pink/gunmetal feather fob for this bag...its a nice touch. Ill1take a couple photos later & post with the fob.


----------



## dee681

Teagaggle said:


> My SA said they have a "suede kit" she'd order & I could get it if needed (price TBD). I've used Apple Guarde rain & stain repellant on all my 1941 bags with wonderful success & its safe for suede, so if I find I need something, I'll probably try that.
> As for the fob, I tend to attach my fobs on the Rogue to the leather that has the lock thing on it. I also attach that to the shoulder straps rather than the short handles as I find it pulls less that way. You HAVE to get the new pink/gunmetal feather fob for this bag...its a nice touch. Ill1take a couple photos later & post with the fob.


Thank you so much for the advice. I am looking into Apple guarde. I have heard of it on this sight but dont know anyone personally who uses it. I would love to see pictures of your rogue with the fob. It sounds like an amazing combination. I just looked it up on the Coach website. It is so pretty I have to see it in person


----------



## Teagaggle

dee681 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. I am looking into Apple guarde. I have heard of it on this sight but dont know anyone personally who uses it. I would love to see pictures of your rogue with the fob. It sounds like an amazing combination. I just looked it up on the Coach website. It is so pretty I have to see it in person



Here are photos of my new beauty...like I said, went in for the feather and the bag just attached itself to it  Now, let me preface by saying that I tend to deconstruct fobs, even purses (defringed my whipstitch saddles) so the fob here is a combo of a few things I had in my box of tricks. The coach tag is the one that comes with the bag and the feather is intact with exception of the round keyring.  I used a toggle chain from another purse to attach it.  I probably won't start using it till closer to fall but will probably droll over it several times between now and then.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Here are photos of my new beauty...like I said, went in for the feather and the bag just attached itself to it  Now, let me preface by saying that I tend to deconstruct fobs, even purses (defringed my whipstitch saddles) so the fob here is a combo of a few things I had in my box of tricks. The coach tag is the one that comes with the bag and the feather is intact with exception of the round keyring.  I used a toggle chain from another purse to attach it.  I probably won't start using it till closer to fall but will probably droll over it several times between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419428
> View attachment 3419429
> View attachment 3419430



What a beauty and the feather adds the perfect pop of color!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Here are photos of my new beauty...like I said, went in for the feather and the bag just attached itself to it  Now, let me preface by saying that I tend to deconstruct fobs, even purses (defringed my whipstitch saddles) so the fob here is a combo of a few things I had in my box of tricks. The coach tag is the one that comes with the bag and the feather is intact with exception of the round keyring.  I used a toggle chain from another purse to attach it.  I probably won't start using it till closer to fall but will probably droll over it several times between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419428
> View attachment 3419429
> View attachment 3419430



Beautiful T!  That fob looks great on it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Here are photos of my new beauty...like I said, went in for the feather and the bag just attached itself to it  Now, let me preface by saying that I tend to deconstruct fobs, even purses (defringed my whipstitch saddles) so the fob here is a combo of a few things I had in my box of tricks. The coach tag is the one that comes with the bag and the feather is intact with exception of the round keyring.  I used a toggle chain from another purse to attach it.  I probably won't start using it till closer to fall but will probably droll over it several times between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419428
> View attachment 3419429
> View attachment 3419430



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!
Is that the Cerise feather?


----------



## dee681

Teagaggle said:


> Here are photos of my new beauty...like I said, went in for the feather and the bag just attached itself to it  Now, let me preface by saying that I tend to deconstruct fobs, even purses (defringed my whipstitch saddles) so the fob here is a combo of a few things I had in my box of tricks. The coach tag is the one that comes with the bag and the feather is intact with exception of the round keyring.  I used a toggle chain from another purse to attach it.  I probably won't start using it till closer to fall but will probably droll over it several times between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419428
> View attachment 3419429
> View attachment 3419430


Wow, that is stunning! Im looking at the key fobs right now, lol. The color combination is beautiful. I love how you attached your fob- ingenious. I hope you dont mind if I "borrow" your idea. Im trying to wait to use it in the fall, but its really hard! Thank you so much for posting- Beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

dee681 said:


> Wow, that is stunning! Im looking at the key fobs right now, lol. The color combination is beautiful. I love how you attached your fob- ingenious. I hope you dont mind if I "borrow" your idea. Im trying to wait to use it in the fall, but its really hard! Thank you so much for posting- Beautiful!



Thanks all! Borrow away! Idea & opinion sharing is one of the best parts of TPF! 
And yes, this pink flower is the Cerise color. I also liked the teal one as shown on the site but, in person, the hardware is silver, NOT dark as pictured   Wish Coach's site photos were more accurate...hardware color can be a dealbreaker for me.
Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Teagaggle said:


> Here are photos of my new beauty...like I said, went in for the feather and the bag just attached itself to it  Now, let me preface by saying that I tend to deconstruct fobs, even purses (defringed my whipstitch saddles) so the fob here is a combo of a few things I had in my box of tricks. The coach tag is the one that comes with the bag and the feather is intact with exception of the round keyring.  I used a toggle chain from another purse to attach it.  I probably won't start using it till closer to fall but will probably droll over it several times between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419428
> View attachment 3419429
> View attachment 3419430



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694



Wow, speechless here.  Think this is a keeper!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694



This bag is gorgeous! [emoji173]️.  Is it love?


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> This bag is gorgeous! [emoji173]️.  Is it love?


Thank you! It's definitely l-o-v-e!!! The colors are so much prettier on this one vs. the Oxblood I had ordered previously.


Iamminda said:


> Wow, speechless here.  Think this is a keeper!



Thank you! I agree!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694


You make me want this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! It's definitely l-o-v-e!!! The colors are so much prettier on this one vs. the Oxblood I had ordered previously.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I agree!



Awesome! Enjoy her - she is a beauty! [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Awesome! Enjoy her - she is a beauty! [emoji3]


Thank you! 



SEWDimples said:


> You make me want this bag.



I think you need it!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694



Wow!!! This is just stunning....


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Wow!!! This is just stunning....



Thank you!


----------



## LauraTracy

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694



Lovely!!!  I've never seen this one.  Gorgeous!  Studs and fringe and color block, oooh, I am all a tingle.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694


Beautiful! I prefer this one to oxblood myself! Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sarah03

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful! I prefer this one to oxblood myself! Enjoy!


Thank you!


LauraTracy said:


> Lovely!!!  I've never seen this one.  Gorgeous!  Studs and fringe and color block, oooh, I am all a tingle.



Thank you! This bag has it all!


----------



## MDT

Teagaggle said:


> Here are photos of my new beauty...like I said, went in for the feather and the bag just attached itself to it  Now, let me preface by saying that I tend to deconstruct fobs, even purses (defringed my whipstitch saddles) so the fob here is a combo of a few things I had in my box of tricks. The coach tag is the one that comes with the bag and the feather is intact with exception of the round keyring.  I used a toggle chain from another purse to attach it.  I probably won't start using it till closer to fall but will probably droll over it several times between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419428
> View attachment 3419429
> View attachment 3419430



The gray and pink together are amazing. Congrats on such a beautiful bag!



Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694



I honestly feel this is one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen. It's a true work of art. I keep telling myself to not go down the Rogue route (because I know one wouldn't be enough), but this bag is making me question that bad idea


----------



## lilgreykitty

New swagger in denim


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694


Stunning!!   Congrats, girl.


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> The gray and pink together are amazing. Congrats on such a beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> *I honestly feel this is one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen.* It's a true work of art. I keep telling myself to not go down the Rogue route (because I know one wouldn't be enough), but this bag is making me question that bad idea



I agree!!! It is just gorgeous.....


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> I agree!!! It is just gorgeous.....


Thank you!


MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!!   Congrats, girl.


Thank you!


MDT said:


> The gray and pink together are amazing. Congrats on such a beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly feel this is one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen. It's a true work of art. I keep telling myself to not go down the Rogue route (because I know one wouldn't be enough), but this bag is making me question that bad idea



Thank you! It's true, this bag will have you hooked. I bought my Cornflower Rogue with a PCE, but I paid FP for this beauty and have zero regrets! I think it's a bag every Coachie could use in their collection


----------



## Kristoffer

My sister's birthday is coming up and so I Grabbed this yesterday on sale at Saks. I am so glad my sister is nowhere near a bagsnob and prefers form and function vs. current trends. People seem to be fixated Coach's mainstream reputation and made-for-outlet merchandise, totally discounting the beautiful bags in retail stores and the brand's history and quality. Shame on my fellow millenials.


----------



## MDT

Kristoffer said:


> My sister's birthday is coming up and so I Grabbed this yesterday on sale at Saks. I am so glad my sister is nowhere near a bagsnob and prefers form and function vs. current trends. People seem to be fixated Coach's mainstream reputation and made-for-outlet merchandise, totally discounting the beautiful bags in retail stores and the brand's history and quality. Shame on my fellow millenials.



Gorgeous bag and color. I'm sure your sister will love it! Is this true red?


----------



## Sarah03

Kristoffer said:


> My sister's birthday is coming up and so I Grabbed this yesterday on sale at Saks. I am so glad my sister is nowhere near a bagsnob and prefers form and function vs. current trends. People seem to be fixated Coach's mainstream reputation and made-for-outlet merchandise, totally discounting the beautiful bags in retail stores and the brand's history and quality. Shame on my fellow millenials.



This is a beautiful bag! You're so sweet to buy this for her.


----------



## lilgreykitty

My new coach swagger carryall in denim


----------



## Sarah03

lilgreykitty said:


> My new coach swagger carryall in denim



This is so pretty! I love the contrast of the white against the denim.


----------



## keishapie1973

Kristoffer said:


> My sister's birthday is coming up and so I Grabbed this yesterday on sale at Saks. I am so glad my sister is nowhere near a bagsnob and prefers form and function vs. current trends. People seem to be fixated Coach's mainstream reputation and made-for-outlet merchandise, totally discounting the beautiful bags in retail stores and the brand's history and quality. Shame on my fellow millenials.



Great gift!!! I'm sure your sis will love it....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kristoffer said:


> My sister's birthday is coming up and so I Grabbed this yesterday on sale at Saks. I am so glad my sister is nowhere near a bagsnob and prefers form and function vs. current trends. People seem to be fixated Coach's mainstream reputation and made-for-outlet merchandise, totally discounting the beautiful bags in retail stores and the brand's history and quality. Shame on my fellow millenials.



What a beauty! Love that red!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lilgreykitty said:


> My new coach swagger carryall in denim



Very cute!


----------



## soonergirl

Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch


----------



## LL777

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch
> 
> View attachment 3431464


Happy birthday!!! What wonderful gifts ❤️❤️❤️. I purchased the same bag yesterday and it will be here tomorrow. So excited.


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch
> 
> View attachment 3431464


Enjoy your lovely birthday gifts.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch
> 
> View attachment 3431464



Happy bday! Enjoy your beauties! [emoji3][emoji322]


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch
> 
> View attachment 3431464


Happy Birthday to ya!!! Congrats! What a lovely gift and nice mom. Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch
> 
> View attachment 3431464



Both are so beautiful! What a sweet momma you have 
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## keishapie1973

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch
> 
> View attachment 3431464



Very nice birthday gifts!!! Happy birthday.....


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3431464


Happy birthday! I'm loving the olive Rogue more and more......it's gorgeous! The color looks so much prettier in people's reveals an on the website. Is there a little sheen to this bag Sooner girl?


----------



## LauraTracy

Kristoffer said:


> My sister's birthday is coming up and so I Grabbed this yesterday on sale at Saks. I am so glad my sister is nowhere near a bagsnob and prefers form and function vs. current trends. People seem to be fixated Coach's mainstream reputation and made-for-outlet merchandise, totally discounting the beautiful bags in retail stores and the brand's history and quality. Shame on my fellow millenials.



Beautiful color and high five for being a great sibling!


----------



## MiaBorsa

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch
> 
> View attachment 3431464


Absolutely stunning!   I have been eyeing that watch; it's a beaut.   Happy birthday!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Went to the outlet on my trip. Saw this bad gyal! I couldnt resist, havent bought Coach in 2 years so this was a great welcome back!

The Mini Bennett in Floral Burgundy! And my bag for today!


----------



## LauraTracy

KayuuKathey said:


> Went to the outlet on my trip. Saw this bad gyal! I couldnt resist, havent bought Coach in 2 years so this was a great welcome back!
> 
> The Mini Bennett in Floral Burgundy! And my bag for today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432090



i LOVE THIS!    And the monkey is so cute.  Love the colors with my favorite style.  Between you and Mia, if I find myself at an outlet this weekend, I'm sending you both the bill.


----------



## BeachBagGal

KayuuKathey said:


> Went to the outlet on my trip. Saw this bad gyal! I couldnt resist, havent bought Coach in 2 years so this was a great welcome back!
> 
> The Mini Bennett in Floral Burgundy! And my bag for today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432090



So cute!!! [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## eleanors36

KayuuKathey said:


> Went to the outlet on my trip. Saw this bad gyal! I couldnt resist, havent bought Coach in 2 years so this was a great welcome back!
> 
> The Mini Bennett in Floral Burgundy! And my bag for today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432090


So pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

soonergirl said:


> Two amazing birthday gifts from my mom. Olive Rogue and the grey Tatum watch [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3431464


I love the olive rogue. Looks like a true olive and not a muddy one. Way to go!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Black Rivets Rogue from Nordstrom (Style # 55692).
> View attachment 3420694


Oh wow, Sarah. Just stunning.  I am so torn about these rogues.


----------



## eleanors36

Kristoffer said:


> My sister's birthday is coming up and so I Grabbed this yesterday on sale at Saks. I am so glad my sister is nowhere near a bagsnob and prefers form and function vs. current trends. People seem to be fixated Coach's mainstream reputation and made-for-outlet merchandise, totally discounting the beautiful bags in retail stores and the brand's history and quality. Shame on my fellow millenials.


What a good sister you are!


----------



## soonergirl

Hobbsy said:


> Happy birthday! I'm loving the olive Rogue more and more......it's gorgeous! The color looks so much prettier in people's reveals an on the website. Is there a little sheen to this bag Sooner girl?



There is no sheen. That's just the lighting. 

It's definitely worth seeing in person. The stock photos don't do it justice. Especially since they don't show the black handles and blue interior.


----------



## eleanors36

soonergirl said:


> There is no sheen. That's just the lighting.
> 
> It's definitely worth seeing in person. The stock photos don't do it justice. Especially since they don't show the black handles and blue interior.


Blue suede interior? Hmm.


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> Oh wow, Sarah. Just stunning.  I am so torn about these rogues.



Thank you! It's hard to own just one [emoji15]


----------



## soonergirl

eleanors36 said:


> Blue suede interior? Hmm.



Yes. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> There is no sheen. That's just the lighting.
> 
> It's definitely worth seeing in person. The stock photos don't do it justice. Especially since they don't show the black handles and blue interior.


It's gorgeous!


----------



## eleanors36

soonergirl said:


> Yes. It's gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3432323



Thanks for this, sg!  It really looks wonderful here.


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! It's hard to own just one [emoji15]



I know I'll probably spring for one soon.  Debating true red or olive, regular or 36.  I really prefer the colors for the regular size, though.


----------



## Kristoffer

MDT said:


> Gorgeous bag and color. I'm sure your sister will love it! Is this true red?


Yes it is!


----------



## Kristoffer

eleanors36 said:


> What a good sister you are!


LOL I appreciate that but I'm actually a purse enthusiast brother


----------



## LL777

This beauty arrived yesterday.


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday.


Congrats! Love the bag and color. Enjoy!


----------



## LL777

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the bag and color. Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday.



Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## BlondieToHell

Can it be an old but new to me Coach?  If so, this big beauty just arrived!  I have one in brown and loved it so much I just had to find one in black. It was clean and smelled good right out of the box!  I left the seller a great feedback as I wasn't even expecting a hangtag on it, and it was better than described [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## tlo

My new Python soft wallet just arrived. I love it. I got it to go with my patchwork swagger but it looks great with Rhyder too


----------



## BlondieToHell

tlo said:


> My new Python soft wallet just arrived. I love it. I got it to go with my patchwork swagger but it looks great with Rhyder too
> 
> View attachment 3436723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436724



I love that Rhyder!  Also, your countertops and backsplash remind me of my parents' house that they sold back home and makes me homesick!  [emoji177][emoji5]


----------



## tlo

BlondieToHell said:


> I love that Rhyder!  Also, your countertops and backsplash remind me of my parents' house that they sold back home and makes me homesick!  [emoji177][emoji5]


Thank you so much BlondieToHell!!  I'm sorry I made you homesick!!!  The wallet was kind of blending in with the countertops  LOL!!
I love that Rhyder too!!!


----------



## BlondieToHell

tlo said:


> Thank you so much BlondieToHell!!  I'm sorry I made you homesick!!!  The wallet was kind of blending in with the countertops  LOL!!
> I love that Rhyder too!!!



It is camouflaged really well!  Like a snake in the wild lol [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tlo

BlondieToHell said:


> It is camouflaged really well!  Like a snake in the wild lol [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> My new Python soft wallet just arrived. I love it. I got it to go with my patchwork swagger but it looks great with Rhyder too
> 
> View attachment 3436723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436724


Gorgeous, GF!!   Congrats.


----------



## eleanors36

tlo said:


> My new Python soft wallet just arrived. I love it. I got it to go with my patchwork swagger but it looks great with Rhyder too
> 
> View attachment 3436723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436724



Looks great!  I'm a big fan of the soft wallet--perfect size!


----------



## eleanors36

My new-to-me bags:  Coach Embossed Edie in Saddle and Coach Bleeker Sullivan in Burnt Camel!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> My new-to-me bags:  Coach Embossed Edie in Saddle and Coach Bleeker Sullivan in Burnt Camel!



Enjoy these two beautiful bags


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, GF!!   Congrats.



thanks honey!!!


----------



## tlo

eleanors36 said:


> Looks great!  I'm a big fan of the soft wallet--perfect size!



Thanks eleanor36!  I am too, it's my favorite style of wallet!


----------



## tlo

eleanors36 said:


> My new-to-me bags:  Coach Embossed Edie in Saddle and Coach Bleeker Sullivan in Burnt Camel!


 Congratulations!  They are so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

eleanors36 said:


> My new-to-me bags:  Coach Embossed Edie in Saddle and Coach Bleeker Sullivan in Burnt Camel!


Love!!


----------



## eleanors36

tlo said:


> Congratulations!  They are so pretty!  Enjoy!





MiaBorsa said:


> Love!!



Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

It's just a small reveal, but in keeping with my love of Coach blues, I decided to purchase a Coach 1941 clutch in glove tanned leather. I love the old brass hardware and denim coloured leather. It's very smooth and lovely to touch!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3438368
> 
> It's just a small reveal, but in keeping with my love of Coach blues, I decided to purchase a Coach 1941 clutch in glove tanned leather. I love the old brass hardware and denim coloured leather. It's very smooth and lovely to touch!



Love it!


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3438368
> 
> It's just a small reveal, but in keeping with my love of Coach blues, I decided to purchase a Coach 1941 clutch in glove tanned leather. I love the old brass hardware and denim coloured leather. It's very smooth and lovely to touch!



This is beautiful!!


----------



## musiclover

Thank you, Ladies!  The leather feels so luxurious. I can't stop touching it!


----------



## musiclover

I just tried to multi-quote you in my reply, Sarah03 and BeachBagGal, but clearly pushed the wrong combination of buttons. I'll try again another time!


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3438368
> 
> It's just a small reveal, but in keeping with my love of Coach blues, I decided to purchase a Coach 1941 clutch in glove tanned leather. I love the old brass hardware and denim coloured leather. It's very smooth and lovely to touch!



Such a pretty shade of blue!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3438368
> 
> It's just a small reveal, but in keeping with my love of Coach blues, I decided to purchase a Coach 1941 clutch in glove tanned leather. I love the old brass hardware and denim coloured leather. It's very smooth and lovely to touch!


Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Good evening all!

I admit to being a wee bit of a handbag snob and I used to heavily dislike Coach handbags as I felt they went a direction which i couldnt jive with. I have a Coach Swagger 27 which I purchased as my "dump" bag...but it's not. I got it in the soft leather which slouches so I'm paranoid it'll get ruined. Anyway I know the rep Coach Outlet has and the few times I've gone into one I was turned off. Anyway I was out at the Outlet mall today for back to school shopping for my kidlet and randomly went into the outlet Coach and I actually found a handbag there which totally called to me. I examined it really well and I'd say the quality isnt too far off from the Coach Boutique handbags. It's quite sturdy but has "ladybag" details. Im incredibly picky about my handbags...I look at things probably most buyers don't even consider down to the lining and the stitch width. Overall it's a surprisingly high quality handbag for an outlet!  I purchased it to be my new "dump" bag but I think it'll probably see heavy rotation...Won't need to worry about rain or snow or dirt.

The handbag is the Small Margot in oxblood...which is a great fall/winter tone! I attached my LV key holder to the cloche...which I'm using inside the bag as my keyhole. Voila. Quite nice. I didn't think it was really a made for outlet bag but alas the tag has the bullseye after it says Made in Vietnam. I hope it lasts..

Yes I also purchased a massive wool plaid shawl...it's so thick and soft, way nicer feeling than a burberry...


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Continuation..


----------



## lthrbagadikt

Love both your purchases @UmmIbrahim! I think I need that plaid shawl! So pretty!


----------



## lthrbagadikt

This is my new to me vintage coach belmont!


----------



## BlondieToHell

lthrbagadikt said:


> This is my new to me vintage coach belmont!



Soooo cute!  Love love love!!!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3438368
> 
> It's just a small reveal, but in keeping with my love of Coach blues, I decided to purchase a Coach 1941 clutch in glove tanned leather. I love the old brass hardware and denim coloured leather. It's very smooth and lovely to touch!


That is such a pretty blue.



lthrbagadikt said:


> This is my new to me vintage coach belmont!


Loooove vintage Coach.


----------



## MKB0925

UmmIbrahim said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> I admit to being a wee bit of a handbag snob and I used to heavily dislike Coach handbags as I felt they went a direction which i couldnt jive with. I have a Coach Swagger 27 which I purchased as my "dump" bag...but it's not. I got it in the soft leather which slouches so I'm paranoid it'll get ruined. Anyway I know the rep Coach Outlet has and the few times I've gone into one I was turned off. Anyway I was out at the Outlet mall today for back to school shopping for my kidlet and randomly went into the outlet Coach and I actually found a handbag there which totally called to me. I examined it really well and I'd say the quality isnt too far off from the Coach Boutique handbags. It's quite sturdy but has "ladybag" details. Im incredibly picky about my handbags...I look at things probably most buyers don't even consider down to the lining and the stitch width. Overall it's a surprisingly high quality handbag for an outlet!  I purchased it to be my new "dump" bag but I think it'll probably see heavy rotation...Won't need to worry about rain or snow or dirt.
> 
> The handbag is the Small Margot in oxblood...which is a great fall/winter tone! I attached my LV key holder to the cloche...which I'm using inside the bag as my keyhole. Voila. Quite nice. I didn't think it was really a made for outlet bag but alas the tag has the bullseye after it says Made in Vietnam. I hope it lasts..
> 
> Yes I also purchased a massive wool plaid shawl...it's so thick and soft, way nicer feeling than a burberry...
> 
> View attachment 3440911
> View attachment 3440912



Very pretty! My friend has a small Margot. It is a great bag and has held up or her very well!


----------



## MKB0925

lthrbagadikt said:


> This is my new to me vintage coach belmont!



What a beauty!


----------



## BlondieToHell

Ok I can barely contain my excitement!  This just came in. It's #17998. I don't even want to say how much I paid as I almost feel guilty for how low it was. It's the limited edition duffle!  It is absolutely massive


----------



## lthrbagadikt

BlondieToHell said:


> Soooo cute!  Love love love!!!


Thanks! It's in such good condition I'm afraid to use it! And I am already itching for the brown one in this style!


----------



## BlondieToHell

lthrbagadikt said:


> Thanks! It's in such good condition I'm afraid to use it! And I am already itching for the brown one in this style!



I totally know the feeling!  I've done that with two different vintage Coach bags!  As soon as I got the first one in black, I went straight to searching for it in brown haha. Do it!!!


----------



## alansgail

This is my new Swagger carryall in oxblood....she has just the right combination of slouch pebbly-ness and structure.
She's also my first bag in this color in forever!


----------



## eleanors36

alansgail said:


> This is my new Swagger carryall in oxblood....she has just the right combination of slouch pebbly-ness and structure.
> She's also my first bag in this color in forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441504


She's a beauty!


----------



## craftyiscool

I turned 39 today and got my first Coach item in a long time --from my husband--he's so good at picking out gifts--and I LOVE how the feather looks on my Balenciaga gris pyrite Velo [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## alansgail

eleanors36 said:


> She's a beauty!


Thanks, so are your two beauties!! So much fun to get new bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

craftyiscool said:


> View attachment 3441718
> 
> 
> I turned 39 today and got my first Coach item in a long time --from my husband--he's so good at picking out gifts--and I LOVE how the feather looks on my Balenciaga gris pyrite Velo [emoji7][emoji7]



Happy bday! Feather looks perfect! [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## Sarah03

craftyiscool said:


> View attachment 3441718
> 
> 
> I turned 39 today and got my first Coach item in a long time --from my husband--he's so good at picking out gifts--and I LOVE how the feather looks on my Balenciaga gris pyrite Velo [emoji7][emoji7]


The feather looks great with your Balenciaga! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MDT

Husband surprised me with an early anniversary present! I saw this one at Dillard's and fell in love with the hardware. This is my third black Swagger and wasn't sure at first I could justify a third, but this one is the soft grain leather and is different enough from the other two. Also the fact that he remembered and went out on his own to buy it means a lot. I really love this bag!


----------



## tlo

MDT said:


> Husband surprised me with an early anniversary present! I saw this one at Dillard's and fell in love with the hardware. This is my third black Swagger and wasn't sure at first I could justify a third, but this one is the soft grain leather and is different enough from the other two. Also the fact that he remembered and went out on his own to buy it means a lot. I really love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3443139



Happy Anniversary!!!  What a sweet husband.  I LOVE this bag and have been torn between this one and the pebbled leather.  Do you think this is lighter weight than the other?


----------



## MDT

tlo said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!  What a sweet husband.  I LOVE this bag and have been torn between this one and the pebbled leather.  Do you think this is lighter weight than the other?



Thank you! It is lighter than the pebbled version.  I'm not sure how much lighter, but holding both bags, I can barely feel the weight of this one vs. the pebbled. The thing that drew me to this bag was the shiny gunmetal hardware. The pebbled version has matte black hardware, which I felt would scratch more easily. The zipper on the soft Swagger is also a million times better. it doesn't break away so it's not a pain in the butt to zip the bag after being completely unzipped. With that said, you couldn't go wrong with either bag. I like the pebbled and soft versions equally. Good luck deciding!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Husband surprised me with an early anniversary present! I saw this one at Dillard's and fell in love with the hardware. This is my third black Swagger and wasn't sure at first I could justify a third, but this one is the soft grain leather and is different enough from the other two. Also the fact that he remembered and went out on his own to buy it means a lot. I really love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3443139



Awww happy anniv! Nice job, hubby. Very pretty! [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Husband surprised me with an early anniversary present! I saw this one at Dillard's and fell in love with the hardware. This is my third black Swagger and wasn't sure at first I could justify a third, but this one is the soft grain leather and is different enough from the other two. Also the fact that he remembered and went out on his own to buy it means a lot. I really love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3443139



Love it!!! Happy anniversary.....


----------



## Iamminda

MDT said:


> Husband surprised me with an early anniversary present! I saw this one at Dillard's and fell in love with the hardware. This is my third black Swagger and wasn't sure at first I could justify a third, but this one is the soft grain leather and is different enough from the other two. Also the fact that he remembered and went out on his own to buy it means a lot. I really love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3443139



Congrats on this beauty!  What a sweet DH you have.   Happy Anniversary!


----------



## aundria17

Love this color combo


----------



## Sarah03

aundria17 said:


> Love this color combo



OMG I LOVE this bag!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> Love this color combo


Gorgeous! Is the base of the bag a nudish color or pinkish color? Oh I wish I could wear small bags, this is adorable!!


----------



## Iamminda

aundria17 said:


> Love this color combo



So beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

aundria17 said:


> Love this color combo



Congrats! I love this bag too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> Love this color combo



This bag is goooooorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## MDT

aundria17 said:


> Love this color combo



Stunning!


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww happy anniv! Nice job, hubby. Very pretty! [emoji3]





keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!! Happy anniversary.....





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  What a sweet DH you have.   Happy Anniversary!



Thank you!


----------



## aundria17

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! Is the base of the bag a nudish color or pinkish color? Oh I wish I could wear small bags, this is adorable!!


It is definitely nude


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> It is definitely nude


Thanks! Beautiful bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MDT said:


> Husband surprised me with an early anniversary present! I saw this one at Dillard's and fell in love with the hardware. This is my third black Swagger and wasn't sure at first I could justify a third, but this one is the soft grain leather and is different enough from the other two. Also the fact that he remembered and went out on his own to buy it means a lot. I really love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3443139


Beautiful!   I love the soft grain leather.   Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aundria17 said:


> Love this color combo


WOW!    That's gorgeous.   Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

aundria17 said:


> Love this color combo


What a beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

MDT said:


> Husband surprised me with an early anniversary present! I saw this one at Dillard's and fell in love with the hardware. This is my third black Swagger and wasn't sure at first I could justify a third, but this one is the soft grain leather and is different enough from the other two. Also the fact that he remembered and went out on his own to buy it means a lot. I really love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3443139


What a great DH! Congrats!


----------



## tlo

MDT said:


> Thank you! It is lighter than the pebbled version.  I'm not sure how much lighter, but holding both bags, I can barely feel the weight of this one vs. the pebbled. The thing that drew me to this bag was the shiny gunmetal hardware. The pebbled version has matte black hardware, which I felt would scratch more easily. The zipper on the soft Swagger is also a million times better. it doesn't break away so it's not a pain in the butt to zip the bag after being completely unzipped. With that said, you couldn't go wrong with either bag. I like the pebbled and soft versions equally. Good luck deciding!



Thank you so much!!  It is such a hard decision!!!!!!  Yours is gorgeous!!


----------



## SEWDimples

craftyiscool said:


> View attachment 3441718
> 
> 
> I turned 39 today and got my first Coach item in a long time --from my husband--he's so good at picking out gifts--and I LOVE how the feather looks on my Balenciaga gris pyrite Velo [emoji7][emoji7]


Congrats! Happy Birthday! Enjoy!


----------



## Hierophilic

My first Coach! A bug lovers dream bag  
View media item 293View media item 294View media item 295


----------



## keishapie1973

Hierophilic said:


> My first Coach! A bug lovers dream bag
> View media item 293View media item 294View media item 295



It's beautiful!!!


----------



## MDT

Hierophilic said:


> My first Coach! A bug lovers dream bag
> View media item 293View media item 294View media item 295



Very beautiful! I love the colors on this one.


----------



## MKB0925

MDT said:


> Husband surprised me with an early anniversary present! I saw this one at Dillard's and fell in love with the hardware. This is my third black Swagger and wasn't sure at first I could justify a third, but this one is the soft grain leather and is different enough from the other two. Also the fact that he remembered and went out on his own to buy it means a lot. I really love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3443139



I love this hardware as well! Happy Anniversary! Your hubby did a great job!


----------



## MDT

MKB0925 said:


> I love this hardware as well! Happy Anniversary! Your hubby did a great job!



Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

Hierophilic said:


> My first Coach! A bug lovers dream bag
> View media item 293View media item 294View media item 295



Beautiful bag and fob.  I  butterflies.


----------



## MDT

I am so excited to share my new Rogue! I didn't think I'd have her so soon, but I'm finishing a big project for work and felt I could justify splurging a little early. I couldn't get her out of my mind 

I also picked up a new wallet. Couldn't pass it up for $50. I love this shade of red and the consisting pink interior.

I think it's safe to say I'm done buying bags for the rest of the year. I should be focusing on selling/buying a house, but I _needed_ this!


----------



## eleanors36

MDT said:


> I am so excited to share my new Rogue! I didn't think I'd have her so soon, but I'm finishing a big project for work and felt I could justify splurging a little early. I couldn't get her out of my mind
> 
> I also picked up a new wallet. Couldn't pass it up for $50. I love this shade of red and the consisting pink interior.
> 
> I think it's safe to say I'm done buying bags for the rest of the year. I should be focusing on selling/buying a house, but I _needed_ this!
> 
> View attachment 3446457
> View attachment 3446458
> View attachment 3446459


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I am so excited to share my new Rogue! I didn't think I'd have her so soon, but I'm finishing a big project for work and felt I could justify splurging a little early. I couldn't get her out of my mind
> 
> I also picked up a new wallet. Couldn't pass it up for $50. I love this shade of red and the consisting pink interior.
> 
> I think it's safe to say I'm done buying bags for the rest of the year. I should be focusing on selling/buying a house, but I _needed_ this!
> 
> View attachment 3446457
> View attachment 3446458
> View attachment 3446459



Loving the combo! Beauties! [emoji173]️


----------



## MDT

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!





BeachBagGal said:


> Loving the combo! Beauties! [emoji173]️



Thank you!!!


----------



## Joey92

View media item 332View media item 331


----------



## SEWDimples

MDT said:


> I am so excited to share my new Rogue! I didn't think I'd have her so soon, but I'm finishing a big project for work and felt I could justify splurging a little early. I couldn't get her out of my mind
> 
> I also picked up a new wallet. Couldn't pass it up for $50. I love this shade of red and the consisting pink interior.
> 
> I think it's safe to say I'm done buying bags for the rest of the year. I should be focusing on selling/buying a house, but I _needed_ this!
> 
> View attachment 3446457
> View attachment 3446458
> View attachment 3446459


Congrats! Rogue is a great bag. Enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

Not a fan of the mixed metals but the leather & color matched.  The black one is waiting for its bag.  And the price was too good to leave them in the store.


----------



## ilikesunshine

gr8onteej said:


> Not a fan of the mixed metals but the leather & color matched.  The black one is waiting for its bag.  And the price was too good to leave them in the store.
> View attachment 3448624


I have both and LOVE them!


----------



## gr8onteej

ilikesunshine said:


> I have both and LOVE them!



I love the tassel too!


----------



## MDT

itsjose said:


> View media item 332View media item 331



The colors on the floral bag are so cute together! I love the contrasting brighter pink.



SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Rogue is a great bag. Enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Not a fan of the mixed metals but the leather & color matched.  The black one is waiting for its bag.  And the price was too good to leave them in the store.
> View attachment 3448624



The bag looks great with the tassel!


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> The bag looks great with the tassel!



Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Not a fan of the mixed metals but the leather & color matched.  The black one is waiting for its bag.  And the price was too good to leave them in the store.
> View attachment 3448624


I love this!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Not a fan of the mixed metals but the leather & color matched.  The black one is waiting for its bag.  And the price was too good to leave them in the store.
> View attachment 3448624



Looks nice!


----------



## musiclover

I'd like to say this is the last navy addition to my blue handbags, but I've still got my eye on the denim Dinky at the boutique that I'm considering getting with the Fall PCE.  Will this madness never end?  But I digress. 

Anyways, I'm returning to work in the next week after my summer holidays, so please let me introduce my new Coach Sawyer Tote in Midnight from the outlets.  This is my version of "Back to School" shopping!  I'm going to use it as my school bag for my lunch, iPad and other teacher paraphernalia. It's got a zip top, purple lining and useful pockets. I have three beautiful Sophia handbags from the Madison line with colourful linings, so when I saw this tote had a contrasting lining, I knew it was for me. 

I always carry a separate handbag with my personal items so that's where I can have fun, choosing a different handbag every one to two weeks.  Although I have a rotation for my handbags, it's usually weather dependent.


----------



## ZSP

Musiclover....love your new back to school tote.  I also love a bright contrasting lining and like you, it's one thing I love about my Sophia too!


----------



## musiclover

ZSP said:


> Musiclover....love your new back to school tote.  I also love a bright contrasting lining and like you, it's one thing I love about my Sophia too!



Thank you, ZSP!  I'm looking forward to using my new tote. It's got a pretty wide base so it should be able to accommodate lots. 

I really miss those gorgeous linings on my newer Coach handbags.  Sophia is my favourite satchel style, and I bought mine in 2010/2011!  I'm so glad you still love yours, just like me. I think it's a combination of the elegant silhouette, beautiful leather, colourful lining and substantial hardware. I think I need to go look at my Sophia's now!


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3451442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to say this is the last navy addition to my blue handbags, but I've still got my eye on the denim Dinky at the boutique that I'm considering getting with the Fall PCE.  Will this madness never end?  But I digress.
> 
> Anyways, I'm returning to work in the next week after my summer holidays, so please let me introduce my new Coach Sawyer Tote in Midnight from the outlets.  This is my version of "Back to School" shopping!  I'm going to use it as my school bag for my lunch, iPad and other teacher paraphernalia. It's got a zip top, purple lining and useful pockets. I have three beautiful Sophia handbags from the Madison line with colourful linings, so when I saw this tote had a contrasting lining, I knew it was for me.
> 
> I always carry a separate handbag with my personal items so that's where I can have fun, choosing a different handbag every one to two weeks.  Although I have a rotation for my handbags, it's usually weather dependent.


That's a great basic bag.  I have one in red.


----------



## eleanors36

I guess I forgot to post this!  My Rogue--received this on Friday and love it.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> I guess I forgot to post this!  My Rogue--received this on Friday and love it.



Real beauty!   Congrats and enjoy


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Real beauty!   Congrats and enjoy


Thanks, gf! I am!


----------



## musiclover

eleanors36 said:


> That's a great basic bag.  I have one in red.



Thank you, eleanors36!  I'm sure the red Sawyer is lovely as well. I wish the outlet had it in the day I was there. They just had midnight, black and a taupe/grey colour. I like all the details on this tote. It's very practical.


----------



## musiclover

eleanors36 said:


> I guess I forgot to post this!  My Rogue--received this on Friday and love it.



Your Rogue is very, very beautiful!  I love the colour and the details.


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> Your Rogue is very, very beautiful!  I love the colour and the details.


Thank you, musiclover!


----------



## MiaBorsa

eleanors36 said:


> I guess I forgot to post this!  My Rogue--received this on Friday and love it.


Gorgeous, El!


----------



## SEWDimples

eleanors36 said:


> I guess I forgot to post this!  My Rogue--received this on Friday and love it.


Congrats! Beautiful Rogue. Enjoy!


----------



## MDT

eleanors36 said:


> I guess I forgot to post this!  My Rogue--received this on Friday and love it.



Love your Rogue! Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> I guess I forgot to post this!  My Rogue--received this on Friday and love it.



Such a beauty, E!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, El!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Beautiful Rogue. Enjoy!





MDT said:


> Love your Rogue! Enjoy that beauty!





BeachBagGal said:


> Such a beauty, E!


Thank you everyone!  Wow, BBG!  You are up early!


----------



## yellowbernie

eleanors36 said:


> I guess I forgot to post this!  My Rogue--received this on Friday and love it.


Gorgeous bag, Congrats


----------



## eleanors36

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag, Congrats


Thank you, yb!


----------



## tlo

UmmIbrahim said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> I admit to being a wee bit of a handbag snob and I used to heavily dislike Coach handbags as I felt they went a direction which i couldnt jive with. I have a Coach Swagger 27 which I purchased as my "dump" bag...but it's not. I got it in the soft leather which slouches so I'm paranoid it'll get ruined. Anyway I know the rep Coach Outlet has and the few times I've gone into one I was turned off. Anyway I was out at the Outlet mall today for back to school shopping for my kidlet and randomly went into the outlet Coach and I actually found a handbag there which totally called to me. I examined it really well and I'd say the quality isnt too far off from the Coach Boutique handbags. It's quite sturdy but has "ladybag" details. Im incredibly picky about my handbags...I look at things probably most buyers don't even consider down to the lining and the stitch width. Overall it's a surprisingly high quality handbag for an outlet!  I purchased it to be my new "dump" bag but I think it'll probably see heavy rotation...Won't need to worry about rain or snow or dirt.
> 
> The handbag is the Small Margot in oxblood...which is a great fall/winter tone! I attached my LV key holder to the cloche...which I'm using inside the bag as my keyhole. Voila. Quite nice. I didn't think it was really a made for outlet bag but alas the tag has the bullseye after it says Made in Vietnam. I hope it lasts..
> 
> Yes I also purchased a massive wool plaid shawl...it's so thick and soft, way nicer feeling than a burberry...
> 
> View attachment 3440911
> View attachment 3440912



Congratulations!!  Margot is one of my favorite bags!!!!!  I  have several!!!  They are kind of like potato chips  LOL!!!  We also have the same 6 key holder!!  Enjoy your margot.  Mine have held up well so far


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> Thank you everyone!  Wow, BBG!  You are up early!



LOL. A quick tpf check before I head off to work. [emoji14]


----------



## aundria17

Floral drifter


----------



## LL777

aundria17 said:


> Floral drifter


Gorgeous


----------



## LL777

regular rogue in saddle.


----------



## eleanors36

aundria17 said:


> Floral drifter


What a beauty!  The vine on the front really makes this bag.


----------



## eleanors36

LL777 said:


> regular rogue in saddle.


Love Saddle and the Rogue is a great bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> Floral drifter



This bag is gooooorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

aundria17 said:


> Floral drifter



Stunning!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

LL777 said:


> regular rogue in saddle.



Love, love, love.....


----------



## SEWDimples

aundria17 said:


> Floral drifter


Congrats! This bag is lovely. Enjoy!


LL777 said:


> regular rogue in saddle.



Congrats! Nice color. Enjoy!


----------



## Lucylu29

aundria17 said:


> Floral drifter



I am soooo in love with this! I'm definitely considering it as my next purchase.
Congrats on such a lovely bag!


----------



## MDT

LL777 said:


> regular rogue in saddle.



This is really, really pretty!


----------



## LL777

MDT said:


> This is really, really pretty!


Thank you! The leather is so soft


----------



## LauraTracy

aundria17 said:


> Floral drifter



I LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> I love this!





HesitantShopper said:


> Looks nice!



Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

aundria17 said:


> Floral drifter



Congrats!  So pretty!


----------



## alansgail

I just found out that this beauty exists! I knew about the Borough bag of course but had never heard of the highrise Borough bag.
This one has a vachetta strap that can be doubled up but no top handle like the regular Borough bags. It also has a fabulous long zipper to close it at the top and a middle zippered section inside......so much better for me than the 3-zippered other version.
Here she is, my pre-loved bargain. I can tell this will be one of my favorites!


----------



## gr8onteej

alansgail said:


> I just found out that this beauty exists! I knew about the Borough bag of course but had never heard of the highrise Borough bag.
> This one has a vachetta strap that can be doubled up but no top handle like the regular Borough bags. It also has a fabulous long zipper to close it at the top and a middle zippered section inside......so much better for me than the 3-zippered other version.
> Here she is, my pre-loved bargain. I can tell this will be one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455890



I had that bag.  And I have the smaller vachetta one too.  Enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
It's golden (like me).


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750


Happy birthday! Beautiful gifts!


----------



## LL777

H


gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750


Happy Birthday


----------



## alansgail

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750



Happy birthday to you.........lovely gift!!


----------



## gr8onteej

Hobbsy said:


> Happy birthday! Beautiful gifts!





LL777 said:


> H
> 
> Happy Birthday





alansgail said:


> Happy birthday to you.........lovely gift!!



Thank you all.


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750



Happy Birthday!  Beautiful gifts, you golden girl you .


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750



Awww happy bday! What a beauty to celebrate with. [emoji3]


----------



## tlo

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750



Happy Birthday!!!!! Gorgeous gifts!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750



Beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mariquel

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750


Hope you're having a great day!  Someone knows how to pick 'em.


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750


Happy birthday! Enjoy your lovely gifts!


----------



## MDT

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750



Happy birthday! I love the yellow!


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750


Fantastic, G! Happy birthday!


----------



## GA Peach

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750


Very Nice!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday!  Beautiful gifts, you golden girl you .






BeachBagGal said:


> Awww happy bday! What a beauty to celebrate with. [emoji3]





tlo said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!! Gorgeous gifts!!!!





Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful! Happy Birthday!





Mariquel said:


> Hope you're having a great day!  Someone knows how to pick 'em.





carterazo said:


> Happy birthday! Enjoy your lovely gifts!





MDT said:


> Happy birthday! I love the yellow!





eleanors36 said:


> Fantastic, G! Happy birthday!





GA Peach said:


> Very Nice!  Happy Birthday!



Thank you everyone [emoji2].  We spent the evening on the waterfront celebrating.


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Today's my birthday.  Here's one of my gifts.
> It's golden (like me).
> View attachment 3456749
> View attachment 3456750


Congrats! Happy Birthday! Enjoy.


----------



## Izzy48

Kristoffer said:


> My sister's birthday is coming up and so I Grabbed this yesterday on sale at Saks. I am so glad my sister is nowhere near a bagsnob and prefers form and function vs. current trends. People seem to be fixated Coach's mainstream reputation and made-for-outlet merchandise, totally discounting the beautiful bags in retail stores and the brand's history and quality. Shame on my fellow millenials.



 Beautiful bag and the color is wonderful. Totally agree with what you said.


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Happy Birthday! Enjoy.



Thank you!


----------



## yellowbernie

I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
Floral Edie 31


----------



## alansgail

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31



Wow! This bag is drop-dead gorgeous! You can't be blamed for buying it!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31



super pretty! love the color for fall.


----------



## Demen

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31


It's really gorgeous! & nice color too, congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31



What a pretty bag! I love the detailing!


----------



## LL777

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31


Very glamorous girl ❤️


----------



## eleanors36

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31


Beautiful bag and love the floral design.  I have my eye on this one! Congrats!


----------



## LL777

This beauty arrived today! Love love love


----------



## LauraTracy

LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived today! Love love love



That rocks!


----------



## Sarah03

LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived today! Love love love



So pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31



Oh wow, this is so pretty!!


----------



## yellowbernie

LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived today! Love love love


Gorgeous bag, Congrats


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived today! Love love love



So pretty! [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31



Congrats! Love the floral applique. Enjoy!



LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived today! Love love love



Congrats! What a beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

My new purchases. True Red Nomad and a few bag charms.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> My new purchases. True Red Nomad and a few bag charms.
> View attachment 3463114
> View attachment 3463116



Pretty red bag and fun bag charms!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> My new purchases. True Red Nomad and a few bag charms.
> View attachment 3463114
> View attachment 3463116



Great bag! fun charm choices too.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> My new purchases. True Red Nomad and a few bag charms.
> View attachment 3463114
> View attachment 3463116



Congrats SEWDimples!!  All are gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

yellowbernie said:


> I so need to stop shopping, but I went and bought this beauty today...Love the color and flower design
> Floral Edie 31



This is gorgeous!!  I want the Mercer in this!!  Enjoy!


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived today! Love love love



Stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## LL777

SEWDimples said:


> My new purchases. True Red Nomad and a few bag charms.
> View attachment 3463114
> View attachment 3463116


Congratulations! Very beautiful pieces ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> My new purchases. True Red Nomad and a few bag charms.
> View attachment 3463114
> View attachment 3463116



Love this true red nomad. Cute charms.


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty red bag and fun bag charms!





HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag! fun charm choices too.





tlo said:


> Congrats SEWDimples!!  All are gorgeous!





LL777 said:


> Congratulations! Very beautiful pieces ❤️





Iamminda said:


> Love this true red nomad. Cute charms.



Thanks everyone. I could not pass on this red beauty or the charms.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My new purchases. True Red Nomad and a few bag charms.
> View attachment 3463114
> View attachment 3463116


What a stunning red. Beautiful bag! Enjoy.


----------



## branbran1984

Drifter top handle satchel in matte black


----------



## won

My new purchase


----------



## won

My new purchase
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3463979


----------



## yellowbernie

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter top handle satchel in matte black


Gorgeous bag, Congrats


----------



## tlo

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter top handle satchel in matte black



Beautiful!!  Congrats!


----------



## tlo

won said:


> My new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463979



I saw this Friday.  So cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## won

tlo said:


> I saw this Friday.  So cute!! Congratulations!!


Thank you. It's too cute to resist


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter top handle satchel in matte black



Congrats! This bag is gorgeous.  Enjoy!



won said:


> My new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463979



Congrats! Love the color and flowers. Enjoy!


----------



## won

Congrats! Love the color and flowers. Enjoy![/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter top handle satchel in matte black



very nice, great hardware.



won said:


> My new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463979



Pretty the flowers detailing is a great touch~


----------



## linhdao

LL777 said:


> This beauty arrived today! Love love love


So gorgeous! Love the color and stud


----------



## Kidclarke

This is my first coach bag, bought it for myself as an early birthday present.


----------



## LL777

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3467222
> 
> This is my first coach bag, bought it for myself as an early birthday present.


Very beautiful! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kidclarke

LL777 said:


> Very beautiful! Happy Birthday!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Mariquel

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3467222
> 
> This is my first coach bag, bought it for myself as an early birthday present.


What a great first Coach bag !  Happy Birthday, you know how to treat yourself!


----------



## Kidclarke

Mariquel said:


> What a great first Coach bag !  Happy Birthday, you know how to treat yourself!


Haha yes I knew exactly what I wanted, thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3467222
> 
> This is my first coach bag, bought it for myself as an early birthday present. [emoji3]


Hey bag twin, I hope you love it, I sure do! Happy birthday!


----------



## eleanors36

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3467222
> 
> This is my first coach bag, bought it for myself as an early birthday present. [emoji3]


Great bag! Happy birthday!


----------



## Sarah03

I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!




Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258 
I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!
> View attachment 3467614
> 
> View attachment 3467615
> 
> Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258
> I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.



[emoji7]. Gorgeous!!! Need to see more pix! [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!
> View attachment 3467614
> 
> View attachment 3467615
> 
> Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258
> I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.



Can we say gorgeous?   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!
> View attachment 3467614
> 
> View attachment 3467615
> 
> Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258
> I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.


Oh, it's so pretty!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!
> View attachment 3467614
> 
> View attachment 3467615
> 
> Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258
> I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.


Congrats! This is a beautiful bag. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3467222
> 
> This is my first coach bag, bought it for myself as an early birthday present.


Congrats on a beautiful bag. Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji7]. Gorgeous!!! Need to see more pix! [emoji173]️


Thank you! I will take more when I have better light tomorrow  
I'll put them in the clubhouse. 


Iamminda said:


> Can we say gorgeous?   Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you!


Hobbsy said:


> Oh, it's so pretty!!!


Thank you!


SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This is a beautiful bag. Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## LauraTracy

Sarah03 said:


> I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!
> View attachment 3467614
> 
> View attachment 3467615
> 
> Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258
> I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.



Bravo!  If you are going to go down in flames, do it right!  And you did!  That's just lovely!


----------



## Sarah03

LauraTracy said:


> Bravo!  If you are going to go down in flames, do it right!  And you did!  That's just lovely!



Thank you much!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!
> View attachment 3467614
> 
> View attachment 3467615
> 
> Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258
> I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.


What a gorgeous bag! So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> What a gorgeous bag! So pretty! Congrats!



Thank you, E!!


----------



## chasekirby

Just received this handsome guy today! Have been lusting after it since it released and quickly sold out in fall of 2014, and finally was able to find one in amazing condition at a great price!


----------



## eleanors36

chasekirby said:


> View attachment 3469631
> 
> 
> Just received this handsome guy today! Have been lusting after it since it released and quickly sold out in fall of 2014, and finally was able to find one in amazing condition at a great price!


Congrats! Great bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!
> View attachment 3467614
> 
> View attachment 3467615
> 
> Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258
> I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.



Absolutely love this!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> I've been purging my collection quite a bit- I sold 7 bags & have a few to go. I saw this bag on Instagram a few months back & fell in love. So I bought her with some of my earnings!
> View attachment 3467614
> 
> View attachment 3467615
> 
> Tea Rose Dinky in Black Copper / Nude Pink 56258
> I was a bit nervous that it was going to be a floor model bc it shipped from a store, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was factory wrapped.



Gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## alansgail

My mini Gramercy in chalk.....over the moon to have found this beauty for under $100! My luck continues!


----------



## Sarah03

alansgail said:


> My mini Gramercy in chalk.....over the moon to have found this beauty for under $100! My luck continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469960


This is so cute! What a great score. Congrats!


tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!!!


Thank you!


frivofrugalista said:


> Absolutely love this!



Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

alansgail said:


> My mini Gramercy in chalk.....over the moon to have found this beauty for under $100! My luck continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469960



This a great looking bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## alansgail

Iamminda said:


> This a great looking bag!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

alansgail said:


> My mini Gramercy in chalk.....over the moon to have found this beauty for under $100! My luck continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469960



Great deal. She's a beauty!


----------



## alansgail

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Great deal. She's a beauty!


Thanks, I love her!


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> My mini Gramercy in chalk.....over the moon to have found this beauty for under $100! My luck continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469960



Very nice and a sweet price point!


----------



## Msmuse

My whiplash rivets rogue 36


----------



## LL777

Msmuse said:


> View attachment 3470387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whiplash rivets rogue 36


Gorgeous bag!!! Do you mind me asking where you got it?


----------



## Msmuse

LL777 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! Do you mind me asking where you got it?



Hi, nope don't mind at all. I got it from the Hawaii store at Ala Moana. Good luck!


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> My mini Gramercy in chalk.....over the moon to have found this beauty for under $100! My luck continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469960



Great price....she is a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Msmuse said:


> View attachment 3470387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whiplash rivets rogue 36


Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

alansgail said:


> My mini Gramercy in chalk.....over the moon to have found this beauty for under $100! My luck continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469960



Beautiful! Congrats.



Msmuse said:


> View attachment 3470387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whiplash rivets rogue 36



Gorgeous! Congrats on your Rogue. Enjoy!


----------



## tlo

Msmuse said:


> View attachment 3470387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whiplash rivets rogue 36



STUNNINNG!!  Congrats!


----------



## tlo

My pce goodies. The willow wallet is the same layout as the old model LV zippy compact wallet which I love !


----------



## yellowbernie

tlo said:


> My pce goodies. The willow wallet is the same layout as the old model LV zippy compact wallet which I love !
> 
> View attachment 3472316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472318


Love your goodies I will have to check out that wallet, I love my LV Zippy wallet.. Congrats


----------



## tlo

yellowbernie said:


> Love your goodies I will have to check out that wallet, I love my LV Zippy wallet.. Congrats



Thank you so much yellowbernie.  Do check it out, especially while PCE is running.  It also comes in the pink willow and a solid black.  I was so excited to find it.  The zippy compact wallet is my all time favorite wallet


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> My pce goodies. The willow wallet is the same layout as the old model LV zippy compact wallet which I love !
> 
> View attachment 3472316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472318



Beautiful!  I love pretty floral stuff. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  I love pretty floral stuff. Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks so much Iamminda.  Now I need to crawl under a rock for awhile.  I've tried swimming to ban island but I'm not that strong of a swimmer.  LOL


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> My pce goodies. The willow wallet is the same layout as the old model LV zippy compact wallet which I love !
> 
> View attachment 3472316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472318



I love these! The willow pattern is so pretty. Congrats!

Is the pink willow zippy wallet a bright pink? It looks somewhat dull on the website.


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> I love these! The willow pattern is so pretty. Congrats!
> 
> Is the pink willow zippy wallet a bright pink? It looks somewhat dull on the website.



Thank you Sarah03.  I am in love with them.  The pink is maybe a tad bit brighter than the pick, not as bright as the mercer 24 in that color, really close to the willow soft wallet.


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> Thank you Sarah03.  I am in love with them.  The pink is maybe a tad bit brighter than the pick, not as bright as the mercer 24 in that color, really close to the willow soft wallet.



Thanks for the info! I'm wanting a zippy wallet, but I can't find a LV ZCP color that I like. So this just might work! 
Enjoy that beautiful bag!!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm wanting a zippy wallet, but I can't find a LV ZCP color that I like. So this just might work!
> Enjoy that beautiful bag!!



You are welcome!!  My all time favorite wallet layout is the old model LV zippy compact wallet. If you are close to a boutique go check it out. If not it's worth ordering so you can see in person. I personally love the pin and was tempted to get it too. But then I have an slg problem. Lol


----------



## QueenHandbag

arfmsu said:


> This is lovely! What a great eBay find!


beautiful!!


----------



## Harper2719

tlo said:


> My pce goodies. The willow wallet is the same layout as the old model LV zippy compact wallet which I love !
> 
> View attachment 3472316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472318



Love both of these!!   Does the wallet have an outside slip pocket on the back like the larger accordion wallets?


----------



## tlo

Harper2719 said:


> Love both of these!!   Does the wallet have an outside slip pocket on the back like the larger accordion wallets?



Thank you Harper2719!  No there is not an outside slip pocket like the regular zippy wallet


----------



## Harper2719

tlo said:


> Thank you Harper2719!  No there is not an outside slip pocket like the regular zippy wallet



Thank you for the quick response!!  I like the smaller size but I also like an outside pocket.


----------



## tlo

Harper2719 said:


> Thank you for the quick response!!  I like the smaller size but I also like an outside pocket.



You are welcome.  If you are near a boutique, take a look at this one.  It's a great wallet


----------



## HesitantShopper

tlo said:


> My pce goodies. The willow wallet is the same layout as the old model LV zippy compact wallet which I love !
> 
> View attachment 3472316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472318



Aren't these pretty pieces!


----------



## tlo

HesitantShopper said:


> Aren't these pretty pieces!



Yes I think so!!  Thanks HesitantShopper!!!


----------



## 2shop4U

I am considering to make this purchase on ebay but unsure of authenticity. The seller has great selling history. Can anyone help this would be a gift for my moms birthday? She needs something small but versatile. 

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152250251675


----------



## Msmuse

tlo said:


> STUNNINNG!!  Congrats!



Thank you all! Today I'm using my new olive python rogue 36.


----------



## tlo

Msmuse said:


> View attachment 3473141
> 
> 
> Thank you all! Today I'm using my new olive python rogue 36.



STUNNING!!!


----------



## chasekirby

2shop4U said:


> I am considering to make this purchase on ebay but unsure of authenticity. The seller has great selling history. Can anyone help this would be a gift for my moms birthday? She needs something small but versatile.
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152250251675



Looks authentic, I will just say though you can find that bag significantly cheaper at your local outlet store. If you don't have a local outlet store most stores do phone orders as well.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Typical me goes into Goodwill to browse around and comes across this beauty for $4.49; a leather Soho hobo bag #F10908 in PINK. I've never had a pink bag, more or less a Pink Coach bag so I'm excited to carry her out tomorrow and try her out. It's in really great condition inside and out, minus maybe 2-3 little pen scruff marks but I can get rid of those.


----------



## 2shop4U

chasekirby said:


> Looks authentic, I will just say though you can find that bag significantly cheaper at your local outlet store. If you don't have a local outlet store most stores do phone orders as well.


Thank you so much. I will check out the outlet mall.


----------



## ZSP

tristaeliseh said:


> Typical me goes into Goodwill to browse around and comes across this beauty for $4.49; a leather Soho hobo bag #F10908 in PINK. I've never had a pink bag, more or less a Pink Coach bag so I'm excited to carry her out tomorrow and try her out. It's in really great condition inside and out, minus maybe 2-3 little pen scruff marks but I can get rid of those.



I've not ever had a pink bag either although I've wanted on for a long time.

Love your awesome find!


----------



## Lucylu29

My PCE purchase - Drifter carryall. Cat approved. 
I also saw a new Edie at the store in burgundy with gunmetal hardware that I fell in love with. I'm regretting not buying it also. I just might have to go back for it!


----------



## Teagaggle

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3474976
> 
> 
> My PCE purchase - Drifter carryall. Cat approved.
> I also saw a new Edie at the store in burgundy with gunmetal hardware that I fell in love with. I'm regretting not buying it also. I just might have to go back for it!


Beautiful!  Love the charm too! Was the burgundy Edie the one with the chain straps? I saw it online while browsing & it caught my eye as well.


----------



## Lucylu29

Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful!  Love the charm too! Was the burgundy Edie the one with the chain straps? I saw it online while browsing & it caught my eye as well.


Thanks!
Yes it is. The turnlock one. The burgundy is a very rich color and the gunmetal hardware creates a little bit of an edgy combination. The inside fabric is also in burgundy.


----------



## MKB0925

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3474976
> 
> 
> My PCE purchase - Drifter carryall. Cat approved.
> I also saw a new Edie at the store in burgundy with gunmetal hardware that I fell in love with. I'm regretting not buying it also. I just might have to go back for it!



Very pretty and the Edie sounds like a perfect color!


----------



## tlo

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3474976
> 
> 
> My PCE purchase - Drifter carryall. Cat approved.
> I also saw a new Edie at the store in burgundy with gunmetal hardware that I fell in love with. I'm regretting not buying it also. I just might have to go back for it!



Congratulations.  It's gorgeous!!!  So is your cat!!  LOL


----------



## Lucylu29

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty and the Edie sounds like a perfect color!





tlo said:


> Congratulations.  It's gorgeous!!!  So is your cat!!  LOL



Thanks!
She's a very nosy kitty, always in the middle of whatever I'm doing!


----------



## trojanchick99

PCE and Birthday Present to myself.  I am in love. It's my first Swagger. The best part is the long straps also have some embellishments.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

chasekirby said:


> Looks authentic, I will just say though you can find that bag significantly cheaper at your local outlet store. If you don't have a local outlet store most stores do phone orders as well.



Authentications are only supposed to be done by the forum authenticators.
There are designated threads for authentications.
It is against forum rules for new members to give authentication opinions.


----------



## Hobbsy

trojanchick99 said:


> PCE and Birthday Present to myself.  I am in love. It's my first Swagger. The best part is the long straps also have some embellishments.
> 
> View attachment 3475319


Happy birthday! Gorgeous Swagger, can you post a picture of the strap?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous Swagger, can you post a picture of the strap?



I was about to ask the same!


----------



## trojanchick99

Hobbsy said:


> Happy birthday! Gorgeous Swagger, can you post a picture of the strap?


Thanks! 


HandbagDiva354 said:


> I was about to ask the same!



Of course! The detailing on the new bags is great.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

trojanchick99 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Of course! The detailing on the new bags is great.



Wow, she is a beauty! That strap is EVERYTHING!


----------



## Hobbsy

trojanchick99 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Of course! The detailing on the new bags is great.


I love it!! Great bag!


----------



## Lucylu29

trojanchick99 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Of course! The detailing on the new bags is great.



That is gorgeous! I was considering this bag when I bought my drifter. They didn't have the strap on the display in the store though. If I would have seen it I might have chosen this. I think the strap adds that much more to the beauty of this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3474976
> 
> 
> My PCE purchase - Drifter carryall. Cat approved.
> I also saw a new Edie at the store in burgundy with gunmetal hardware that I fell in love with. I'm regretting not buying it also. I just might have to go back for it!



What a beauty! [emoji173]️


----------



## Hobbsy

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3474976
> 
> 
> My PCE purchase - Drifter carryall. Cat approved.
> I also saw a new Edie at the store in burgundy with gunmetal hardware that I fell in love with. I'm regretting not buying it also. I just might have to go back for it!


Beautiful bag! Beautiful cat! [emoji192][emoji250]


----------



## Lucylu29

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful bag! Beautiful cat! [emoji192][emoji250]


[emoji74]


BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! [emoji173]️



Thanks!


----------



## zjones

Picked up a FP delete from the spring line at the Taubman Prestige Outlets in Chesterfield:





And I'd been wanting a tote-style bag for a while but didn't like how big and bulky the "men's" totes were, so I used my PCE coupon for the turnlock tote in the gorgeous edgestained leather (and a cute Rexy charm, though not from the 1941 collection, to go with it):


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lucylu29 said:


> [emoji74]
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Wrong post


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Picked up a FP delete from the spring line at the Taubman Prestige Outlets in Chesterfield:
> 
> View attachment 3476213
> View attachment 3476214
> 
> 
> And I'd been wanting a tote-style bag for a while but didn't like how big and bulky the "men's" totes were, so I used my PCE coupon for the turnlock tote in the gorgeous edgestained leather (and a cute Rexy charm, though not from the 1941 collection, to go with it):
> 
> View attachment 3476215
> View attachment 3476216
> View attachment 3476217



Great color combos!!! Nice!


----------



## branbran1984

Swagger Shoulder in oxblood [emoji173]️


----------



## tlo

trojanchick99 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Of course! The detailing on the new bags is great.



Congratulations!  It is stunning!!!


----------



## wintotty

Here are some pictures of Soho exclusive Saddle 23 and Badlands, they are both 1 of 1. I'm still not sure if I'll keep the badlands or not..........it is quite heavy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

zjones said:


> Picked up a FP delete from the spring line at the Taubman Prestige Outlets in Chesterfield:
> 
> View attachment 3476213
> View attachment 3476214
> 
> 
> And I'd been wanting a tote-style bag for a while but didn't like how big and bulky the "men's" totes were, so I used my PCE coupon for the turnlock tote in the gorgeous edgestained leather (and a cute Rexy charm, though not from the 1941 collection, to go with it):
> 
> View attachment 3476215
> View attachment 3476216
> View attachment 3476217



Nice finds! love the color, cute rex as well.


----------



## madamefifi

Anyone know what this bag is called? I bought it at the outlet in Williamsburg today, because it is BEAUTIFUL. The sales lady told me its name but all I heard was BUY ME.


----------



## MonsieurMode

wintotty said:


> Here are some pictures of Soho exclusive Saddle 23 and Badlands, they are both 1 of 1. I'm still not sure if I'll keep the badlands or not..........it is quite heavy.



What are your thoughts on the Badlands Bag? Is the opening a hassle or big enough? 

The cross body strap looks like it would make the bag a tag bit too "unbalanced," and it would "roll" around on your hip.


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> Swagger Shoulder in oxblood [emoji173]️


Congrats! Very nice bag. Enjoy!



wintotty said:


> Here are some pictures of Soho exclusive Saddle 23 and Badlands, they are both 1 of 1. I'm still not sure if I'll keep the badlands or not..........it is quite heavy.


Congrats! These are very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Harper2719

madamefifi said:


> Anyone know what this bag is called? I bought it at the outlet in Williamsburg today, because it is BEAUTIFUL. The sales lady told me its name but all I heard was BUY ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477880
> View attachment 3477885



It's the Snake embossed Stanton Carryall.  Great bag!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> Here are some pictures of Soho exclusive Saddle 23 and Badlands, they are both 1 of 1. I'm still not sure if I'll keep the badlands or not..........it is quite heavy.


They both look fun!


----------



## Jessicanadine85

madamefifi said:


> Anyone know what this bag is called? I bought it at the outlet in Williamsburg today, because it is BEAUTIFUL. The sales lady told me its name but all I heard was BUY ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477880
> View attachment 3477885


It looks like one of the Christie Carryalls. I've been wanting one for a while now! I have a signature canvas in my amazon cart right now but I'm (HOPING) to buy an LV on my vacation to NYC next week so I'm holding off until. Here's the link to the Christie Carryall by Coach I want though, https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product..._sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ABIDQDA29DCAP.


----------



## madamefifi

Harper2719 said:


> It's the Snake embossed Stanton Carryall.  Great bag!!!



Yes, that's it! Thanks for the ID!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Received this Swagger 21 Printed Floral Haircalf bag from Coach.com early this afternoon. It's even more beautiful in person -  it!


----------



## craftyiscool

Super cute!!!



CoffeeGirlie said:


> Received this Swagger 21 Printed Floral Haircalf bag from Coach.com early this afternoon. It's even more beautiful in person -  it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Since I'm such an emoji girl I needed these cuties in my life! [emoji848][emoji48]


----------



## Lucylu29

Turnlock Edie in burgundy with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## MDT

Oh wow, this is stunning!


----------



## laCremedelacreme

branbran1984 said:


> Swagger Shoulder in oxblood [emoji173]️


Love this bag! Would you mind taking some modelling pics or more shots of it =) thanks!


----------



## sb2

Online outlet Dahlia swagger wristlet came in wrapped to the nines and joins watermelon, denim, black, and apricot color block. Love them


----------



## BeachBagGal

sb2 said:


> Online outlet Dahlia swagger wristlet came in wrapped to the nines and joins watermelon, denim, black, and apricot color block. Love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484050



Very nice! I've always liked these cuties. Do you carry them as crossbodies and as wristlets? Are the zippers breakaway zippers?


----------



## sb2

They are not breakaway zippers which is nice. I wear it both ways. Most of time I just use them as wristlets when going out. 


BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! I've always liked these cuties. Do you carry them as crossbodies and as wristlets? Are the zippers breakaway zippers?


----------



## Iamminda

sb2 said:


> Online outlet Dahlia swagger wristlet came in wrapped to the nines and joins watermelon, denim, black, and apricot color block. Love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484050



What a pretty collection!


----------



## LL777

My new market tote.


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> My new market tote.


Oh I wish I wouldn't have seen this. I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> My new market tote.


That's really cool!


----------



## MonsieurMode

LL777 said:


> My new market tote.


 
LOVE IT! The people on eBay who have last year's model listed at crazy prices ($600+ because they sold out so fast and were in such popular demand) are going to be pissed when they see Coach Re-Issue the Hologram collection!

What's the style #?


----------



## LL777

MonsieurMode said:


> LOVE IT! The people on eBay who have last year's model listed at crazy prices ($600+ because they sold out so fast and were in such popular demand) are going to be pissed when they see Coach Re-Issue the Hologram collection!
> 
> What's the style #?


Well, honestly these two bags look completely different. I really like the one that is currently on eBay but I'm not paying that much. The style number is #54631


----------



## branbran1984

Swagger shoulder in surplus [emoji172]


----------



## MonsieurMode

LL777 said:


> Well, honestly these two bags look completely different. I really like the one that is currently on eBay but I'm not paying that much. The style number is #54631



Yeah, it seems like the leather has thicker pebbles (last year's was a lot smoother) and the hologram effect isn't as obvious. Still, I imagine the majority of people who missed out will be happy to take one of these home despite the differences


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Swagger shoulder in surplus [emoji172]



What a cutie!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> My new market tote.



I hope there will be a holiday pce so I can order this. I can't justify full price since I also own the tote from last year. I received my hologram mercer today and love it. Last year's hologram seems more spring/summer and this year's fall/winter (at least for my wardrobe anyway).


----------



## LL777

Harley77 said:


> I hope there will be a holiday pce so I can order this. I can't justify full price since I also own the tote from last year. I received my hologram mercer today and love it. Last year's hologram seems more spring/summer and this year's fall/winter (at least for my wardrobe anyway).


I completely agree with you. Will you post pictures of yours?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> I completely agree with you. Will you post pictures of yours?



Not the best pic, very cloudy day here. This one is mostly purple and teal on the front and back.


----------



## LL777

Harley77 said:


> Not the best pic, very cloudy day here. This one is mostly purple and teal on the front and back.


So beautiful!!! I love it!!!i keep carrying mine since I got it and don't want to switch


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> So beautiful!!! I love it!!!i keep carrying mine since I got it and don't want to switch



Thanks! I will probably carry it tomorrow. Whoever packed the bag to ship scratched up 2 of the metal feet though. I had the same thing happen last week with the wildbeast/patchwork swagger 27 too. Really wish they would be more careful.


----------



## LL777

Harley77 said:


> Thanks! I will probably carry it tomorrow. Whoever packed the bag to ship scratched up 2 of the metal feet though. I had the same thing happen last week with the wildbeast/patchwork swagger 27 too. Really wish they would be more careful.


 After seeing pictures of your Mercer I don't like mine anymore.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> After seeing pictures of your Mercer I don't like mine anymore.



Oh no!! I just looked up the pics of yours again and I think it is gorgeous too! I really like how no 2 will ever look exactly the same.


----------



## MaryBel

LL777 said:


> My new market tote.


So pretty! I have the one from last year. I'm glad they released it again for those who wanted it and missed it. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Harley77 said:


> Not the best pic, very cloudy day here. This one is mostly purple and teal on the front and back.


Love it ! Congrats!


----------



## Flossy72

Kidclarke said:


> Haha yes I knew exactly what I wanted, thank you!




What is the model name of that two toned beauty??!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My new Rogue 25 


excuse the dirty mirror!


----------



## Hobbsy

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My new Rogue 25 [emoji14]
> 
> 
> excuse the dirty mirror!


Cute!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My new Rogue 25
> 
> 
> excuse the dirty mirror!



Looks super cute on you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My new Rogue 25
> 
> 
> excuse the dirty mirror!



Fantastic size on you!


----------



## keishapie1973

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My new Rogue 25
> 
> 
> excuse the dirty mirror!



Very cute!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My new Rogue 25
> 
> 
> excuse the dirty mirror!


Congrats! Love the color. It looks great on you. Enjoy!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Hobbsy said:


> Cute!!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Looks super cute on you!





HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic size on you!





keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!!!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the color. It looks great on you. Enjoy!




Thanks, ladies! I really want a small leather dino for it, but the black T-rex is sold out so I'm not sure which one I should get instead... Plus I know I shouldn't be spending that much on a bag charm, lol. But the heart wants what it wants... Wish they had them at a local store so I could decide in person.


----------



## myluvofbags

Stopped by the outlet yesterday hoping to see the Pacman collection, was a day early, told it's coming out today but I found these beauties and will try to stop by again soon


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Stopped by the outlet yesterday hoping to see the Pacman collection, was a day early, told it's coming out today but I found these beauties and will try to stop by again soon



Oh pretty colors! on both!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Stopped by the outlet yesterday hoping to see the Pacman collection, was a day early, told it's coming out today but I found these beauties and will try to stop by again soon


Congrats on these -- pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

These cuties both arrived today, from different stores. [emoji173]️ them both! Pac-Man wristlet and Mickey hangtag.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> These cuties both arrived today, from different stores. [emoji173]️ them both! Pac-Man wristlet and Mickey hangtag.
> View attachment 3491384
> 
> View attachment 3491385


Omg so cute, i want that wristlet!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I was the 1St and ONLY customer this morning and snagged 1 of only 2 black crossbody bags and a wristlet. I was surprised they only received 2 crossbodys in black so I feel lucky.


----------



## Msmuse

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I was the 1St and ONLY customer this morning and snagged 1 of only 2 black crossbody bags and a wristlet. I was surprised they only received 2 crossbodys in black so I feel lucky.



Lovely purchases! I just went shopping today with a colleague/friend and stopped by an outlet. Wished they had the round coin purse in black but they didn't. Still was able to get the black wallet and black wristlet.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Msmuse said:


> Lovely purchases! I just went shopping today with a colleague/friend and stopped by an outlet. Wished they had the round coin purse in black but they didn't. Still was able to get the black wallet and black wristlet.


Thanks! I doubt this collection will make it through the weekend. My Outlet didn't have a huge supply and I was told that everything they have is on the sales floor. Glad you could get a couple of things.


----------



## MDT

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My new Rogue 25
> 
> 
> excuse the dirty mirror!



You make me want this bag in this color! I definitely want a 25 next, but can't decide on a color. I don't ever gravitate toward brown bags, but there's just something about this one. Love it!


----------



## pbnjam

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I was the 1St and ONLY customer this morning and snagged 1 of only 2 black crossbody bags and a wristlet. I was surprised they only received 2 crossbodys in black so I feel lucky.


omg this is uber cute! I need this. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My new Rogue 25
> 
> 
> excuse the dirty mirror!


What a cute bag! I like this size. Small but not that small. Congrats!


----------



## Goofydes

I had a crummy day at work and I picked this up on my home and it picked my spirits up!


----------



## Hobbsy

Coin purse, it's cute.


----------



## pbnjam

Goofydes said:


> I had a crummy day at work and I picked this up on my home and it picked my spirits up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491771


Wow this would lift my spirits too! Glad you feel better now. Congrats!



Hobbsy said:


> Coin purse, it's cute.


This piece is too cute! I need to get this if I don't get anything else from this line.


----------



## Msmuse

Hobbsy said:


> Coin purse, it's cute.



Ahhh, you're so lucky you snagged one!  Love it! Congrats!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My two latest buys; the Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody and the black Ace from FOS.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> My two latest buys; the Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody and the black Ace from FOS.


great pair!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> My two latest buys; the Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody and the black Ace from FOS.


Both and beauties!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> My two latest buys; the Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody and the black Ace from FOS.


Well....Fabric or Leather Lining? 
Great purchases


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Well....Fabric or Leather Lining?
> Great purchases


Fabric!   Thanks.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Fabric!   Thanks.


Cool! I don't focus too much on the lining


----------



## MDT

MiaBorsa said:


> My two latest buys; the Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody and the black Ace from FOS.



To die for!


----------



## yellowbernie

MiaBorsa said:


> My two latest buys; the Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody and the black Ace from FOS.


Gorgeous bags...congrats


----------



## Kidclarke

Flossy72 said:


> What is the model name of that two toned beauty??!!



Rogue bag in glovetanned pebble leather.
Color is black copper/oxblood.
Style #38124
 I absolutely love the red inside and outside!


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

Love my Coach Emoji's, Cheeky, Winky, & Shadey, with my name monogrammed on the back


----------



## BeachBagGal

iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my Coach Emoji's, Cheeky, Winky, & Shadey, with my name monogrammed on the back



Love the emojis too - twins on Winky! Did a store monogram on the back of them?  Looks good. [emoji3]


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the emojis too - twins on Winky! Did a store monogram on the back of them?  Looks good. [emoji3]


Yes, the Coach retail store did the monogramming, I took it into my local Coach Retail Store


----------



## Johnpauliegal

iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my Coach Emoji's, Cheeky, Winky, & Shadey, with my name monogrammed on the back


Your emojis are adorable!


----------



## myluvofbags

A few small items picked up today, [emoji173] this shade of red


----------



## Johnpauliegal

myluvofbags said:


> A few small items picked up today, [emoji173] this shade of red


Very nice selection. Enjoy them.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> A few small items picked up today, [emoji173] this shade of red


Very cute. I like this red too.


----------



## dl787

myluvofbags said:


> A few small items picked up today, [emoji173] this shade of red



Love this color. Beautiful choices.


----------



## dl787

iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my Coach Emoji's, Cheeky, Winky, & Shadey, with my name monogrammed on the back



These are so cute. Love the monogram.


----------



## myluvofbags

Johnpauliegal said:


> Very nice selection. Enjoy them.


Thanks, I already loaded them up! 



Iamminda said:


> Very cute. I like this red too.





dl787 said:


> Love this color. Beautiful choices.


Thank you both, it truly is a true red and goes well with the brown


----------



## LL777

My last addition to my collection and I'm done until February


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> My last addition to my collection and I'm done until February


Love it!!


----------



## kbell

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My new Rogue 25
> 
> 
> excuse the dirty mirror!


Love! Thanks for the great modeling shots!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

iluvcoachpurses said:


> Love my Coach Emoji's, Cheeky, Winky, & Shadey, with my name monogrammed on the back


I love these.
May I  ask if you got them at the outlet; or paid full price? Thanks
I see one on eBay for $29.00 but don't know if it's real.


----------



## sb2

I love the handle details on this one!


LL777 said:


> My last addition to my collection and I'm done until February


----------



## leechiyong

Just arrived!  My Swagger 15:


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love these.
> May I  ask if you got them at the outlet; or paid full price? Thanks
> I see one on eBay for $29.00 but don't know if it's real.


I purchased them at the Coach Outlet and then took them into Coach Retail store for monogramming, that price sounds about right


----------



## Johnpauliegal

iluvcoachpurses said:


> I purchased them at the Coach Outlet and then took them into Coach Retail store for monogramming, that price sounds about right


Thanks for the info. Actually they're $35 on eBay so I think I'll try to get to the outlets. That's amazing how they put your name on them at the Coach store. I didn't know they did this. They look amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Msmuse

Two of the latest rogues purchased over the last month. Newest is the first generation black rogue in old brass. Currently using the oxblood rivets this weekend.


----------



## Wendyann7

Msmuse said:


> View attachment 3507501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the latest rogues purchased over the last month. Newest is the first generation black rogue in old brass. Currently using the oxblood rivets this weekend.


For some reason I thought the first generation black with brass hardware rogue had the tan suede lining vs black??????


----------



## Msmuse

Wendyann7 said:


> For some reason I thought the first generation black with brass hardware rogue had the tan suede lining vs black??????



The black rogues with the tan lining may have come after the first gen rogues. The first gen rogues would still have included a lock at the side of the bag and an inside strap with a clasp (like a d ring).


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> For some reason I thought the first generation black with brass hardware rogue had the tan suede lining vs black??????


The first generation black rogue with the brass hardware had black suede lining. 

Hopefully you can see in this picture.


----------



## Wendyann7

SEWDimples said:


> The first generation black rogue with the brass hardware had black suede lining.
> 
> Hopefully you can see in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 3508025


thank you for the clarification!  Such a beauty!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> Just arrived!  My Swagger 15:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506068



One of my current goals!! Would you mind telling me what fits inside this beauty? And perhaps if you want, mod shots?


----------



## leechiyong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> One of my current goals!! Would you mind telling me what fits inside this beauty? And perhaps if you want, mod shots?


Right now, I have a card case, small pouch, coin case, and perfume in it.  My iPhone SE fits easily too.  It won't fit a full-sized wallet, but does fit the Pac-man phone wallet and could fit larger phones.



Mod shots will have to be later; I'm in sweats at the moment.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> Right now, I have a card case, small pouch, coin case, and perfume in it.  My iPhone SE fits easily too.  It won't fit a full-sized wallet, but does fit the Pac-man phone wallet and could fit larger phones.
> View attachment 3508527
> View attachment 3508528
> 
> Mod shots will have to be later; I'm in sweats at the moment.



Ooh, such helpful pics!! Thank you!! I think I'm definitely going to get one of these when I've saved up enough ($250 is relatively little, but when you're a student you gotta prioritize your spending!) thanks again for your helpful post [emoji4]


----------



## Chihua5

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, such helpful pics!! Thank you!! I think I'm definitely going to get one of these when I've saved up enough ($250 is relatively little, but when you're a student you gotta prioritize your spending!) thanks again for your helpful post [emoji4]


Keep an eye out for the Black Friday sale, it can help bring that price tag down!


----------



## leechiyong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, such helpful pics!! Thank you!! I think I'm definitely going to get one of these when I've saved up enough ($250 is relatively little, but when you're a student you gotta prioritize your spending!) thanks again for your helpful post


You're welcome!  It's a great little bag; it's a decent size for a micro bag and has great details.  Glad I could be of help!


----------



## Demen

Here's my new small purchase - Double corner zip wristlet in signature


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

kbell said:


> Love! Thanks for the great modeling shots!




Thank you!


----------



## ellemich16

Just got this beauty today! It's the Signature City Tote that I've been lusting for a month now. This is my first Coach bag (and surely not the last!) It's from the outlet, but I've seen someone wearing this bag and instantly fell in love with it [emoji7]

Had to change the lightning a bit since I have poor lightning in my room. Really in love with this!


----------



## LL777

ellemich16 said:


> Just got this beauty today! It's the Signature City Tote that I've been lusting for a month now. This is my first Coach bag (and surely not the last!) It's from the outlet, but I've seen someone wearing this bag and instantly fell in love with it [emoji7]
> 
> Had to change the lightning a bit since I have poor lightning in my room. Really in love with this!
> View attachment 3512973


I like the color combination. Enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## anthrosphere

Sorry for the bad picture, but here is my fringe Chelsea. She has a  floral guitar strap attached instead of her default strap, I like it better this way as the thin strap can dig into my shoulder.


----------



## Hobbsy

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry for the bad picture, but here is my fringe Chelsea. She has a  floral guitar strap attached instead of her default strap, I like it better this way as the thin strap can dig into my shoulder.


Adorable!! May I ask where you got the guitar strap, it's cute?!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry for the bad picture, but here is my fringe Chelsea. She has a  floral guitar strap attached instead of her default strap, I like it better this way as the thin strap can dig into my shoulder.



Cute! The love strap on her!


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! The love strap on her!





Hobbsy said:


> Adorable!! May I ask where you got the guitar strap, it's cute?!



Thank you so much! You can get the strap on RebeccaMinkoff.com, Nordstrom and  Bloomingdales. I got mine at Nordstrom.


----------



## Hobbsy

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you so much! You can get the strap on RebeccaMinkoff.com, Nordstrom and  Bloomingdales. I got mine at Nordstrom.


Thanks!!


----------



## musiclover

ellemich16 said:


> Just got this beauty today! It's the Signature City Tote that I've been lusting for a month now. This is my first Coach bag (and surely not the last!) It's from the outlet, but I've seen someone wearing this bag and instantly fell in love with it [emoji7]
> 
> Had to change the lightning a bit since I have poor lightning in my room. Really in love with this!
> View attachment 3512973



Great bag for fall!  I like the contrasting trim!


----------



## Hobbsy

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry for the bad picture, but here is my fringe Chelsea. She has a  floral guitar strap attached instead of her default strap, I like it better this way as the thin strap can dig into my shoulder.


I'm going to be a pain and ask another question. I'm looking at the straps and they seem really long, are you using it for crossbow, or can it be shoulder bag length also?


----------



## pbnjam

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry for the bad picture, but here is my fringe Chelsea. She has a  floral guitar strap attached instead of her default strap, I like it better this way as the thin strap can dig into my shoulder.



Love the strap combo with this bag! Is it long enough for crossbody wear? Thank you!


----------



## anthrosphere

pbnjam said:


> Love the strap combo with this bag! Is it long enough for crossbody wear? Thank you!





Hobbsy said:


> I'm going to be a pain and ask another question. I'm looking at the straps and they seem really long, are you using it for crossbow, or can it be shoulder bag length also?


Pbnjam: Thank you! Yes it can be worn crossbody, the strap measures about 47" long. I am 5'6'' and slim, and the bag  hits my hip bone/upper thigh area when worn both crossbody and on the shoulder. Hope that helps! 

Hobbsy: No worries! I mostly wear it crossbody.  It cannot be worn shoulder bag length since the leather strap isn't adjustable, unfortunately. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hobbsy

anthrosphere said:


> Pbnjam: Thank you! Yes it can be worn crossbody, the strap measures about 47" long. I am 5'6'' and slim, and the bag  hits my hip bone/upper thigh area when worn both crossbody and on the shoulder. Hope that helps!
> 
> Hobbsy: No worries! I mostly wear it crossbody.  It cannot be worn shoulder bag length since the leather strap isn't adjustable, unfortunately.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Bummer, it's so darn cute! Thanks for the reply. [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah Jessica Parker with her grey Rogue! We're twins!


----------



## Wendyann7

Hobbsy said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker with her grey Rogue! We're twins!


bag twins here too!


----------



## LV.NYC

Wendyann7 said:


> bag twins here too!


Can someone tell me which gray rogue has brass hardware?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker with her grey Rogue! We're twins!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!!


----------



## MonsieurMode

janey0138 said:


> Can someone tell me which gray rogue has brass hardware?



It looks like it's the regular size Rogue


----------



## Teagaggle

MonsieurMode said:


> It looks like it's the regular size Rogue


I have the regular size suede grey rogue and the hardware is not brass.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Teagaggle said:


> I have the regular size suede grey rogue and the hardware is not brass.



I know. The handles on SJP's seem to be an oxblood, too. My guess is we'll see this Rogue pop up online when the second half of Pre-Spring launches.


----------



## LV.NYC

Teagaggle said:


> I have the regular size suede grey rogue and the hardware is not brass.


Yep. I have the regular suede grey rogue and it's all one color with gunmetal hardware. I like this combo/contrast much better.


----------



## MDT

Went to my boutique last week where I saw the Rogue 25 in chalk. It was love at first sight... Had to go back today to bring her home. I shouldn't be buying purses at all right now, but I'm telling myself this can double as a birthday and Christmas gift.  Not sure what my husband's going to think lol! I love the brass hardware and contrasting handles and edging. Such a gorgeous little bag. This is my third chalk bag; the others I've either sold or returned because I'm scared of getting them dirty. Not going to cut the tags yet until I know for sure I'll be able to handle the anxiety that goes along with a light colored bag! Until then, I'm just going to stare at her!


----------



## momofgirls

Drdev said:


> Tea rose dinky in chalk


Hi, do u have any issue with yellowing or color transfer?


----------



## pbnjam

anthrosphere said:


> Pbnjam: Thank you! Yes it can be worn crossbody, the strap measures about 47" long. I am 5'6'' and slim, and the bag  hits my hip bone/upper thigh area when worn both crossbody and on the shoulder. Hope that helps!
> 
> Hobbsy: No worries! I mostly wear it crossbody.  It cannot be worn shoulder bag length since the leather strap isn't adjustable, unfortunately.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I love it! Just got it today. It is perfect for crossbody wear. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## anthrosphere

pbnjam said:


> I love it! Just got it today. It is perfect for crossbody wear. Thank you for sharing it!


You're welcome!! Rebecca's straps are the best.  Enjoy!



MDT said:


> Went to my boutique last week where I saw the Rogue 25 in chalk. It was love at first sight... Had to go back today to bring her home. I shouldn't be buying purses at all right now, but I'm telling myself this can double as a birthday and Christmas gift.  Not sure what my husband's going to think lol! I love the brass hardware and contrasting handles and edging. Such a gorgeous little bag. This is my third chalk bag; the others I've either sold or returned because I'm scared of getting them dirty. Not going to cut the tags yet until I know for sure I'll be able to handle the anxiety that goes along with a light colored bag! Until then, I'm just going to stare at her!


 What a beauty!


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Went to my boutique last week where I saw the Rogue 25 in chalk. It was love at first sight... Had to go back today to bring her home. I shouldn't be buying purses at all right now, but I'm telling myself this can double as a birthday and Christmas gift.  Not sure what my husband's going to think lol! I love the brass hardware and contrasting handles and edging. Such a gorgeous little bag. This is my third chalk bag; the others I've either sold or returned because I'm scared of getting them dirty. Not going to cut the tags yet until I know for sure I'll be able to handle the anxiety that goes along with a light colored bag! Until then, I'm just going to stare at her!



She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

MDT said:


> Went to my boutique last week where I saw the Rogue 25 in chalk. It was love at first sight... Had to go back today to bring her home. I shouldn't be buying purses at all right now, but I'm telling myself this can double as a birthday and Christmas gift.  Not sure what my husband's going to think lol! I love the brass hardware and contrasting handles and edging. Such a gorgeous little bag. This is my third chalk bag; the others I've either sold or returned because I'm scared of getting them dirty. Not going to cut the tags yet until I know for sure I'll be able to handle the anxiety that goes along with a light colored bag! Until then, I'm just going to stare at her!


Beautiful! If it helps any, I carried chalk Rogue almost the entire summer, no problems at all.


----------



## MDT

anthrosphere said:


> You're welcome!! Rebecca's straps are the best.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> What a beauty!





keishapie1973 said:


> She's beautiful!!!



Thank you both!



Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful! If it helps any, I carried chalk Rogue almost the entire summer, no problems at all.



Thanks! This makes me feel good! I treated with Apple Garde and took it out already this morning. I feel much more comfortable with the chalk than I thought I would. I think the dark handles help a lot since those are the parts you touch the most!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Lyla crossbody and plaid scarf!


----------



## soonergirl

Beautiful butterscotch Dinky 24.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful butterscotch Dinky 24.
> 
> View attachment 3521211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521213



[emoji173]️. Looks yuuummmy!


----------



## carterazo

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful butterscotch Dinky 24.
> 
> View attachment 3521211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521213


Love this! What a treat to see a lovely contrasting color on the inside.


----------



## alansgail

Desperately wanted a red wallet to go with my Speedy 25, I knew Coach wouldn't let me down........


----------



## Foz

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful butterscotch Dinky 24.
> 
> View attachment 3521211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521213


Beautiful color and contrast is so amazing.. its not available on coach website may I ask where you purchase it? thanks


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful butterscotch Dinky 24.
> 
> View attachment 3521211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521213


Love this bag! Great color. Congrats!


----------



## soonergirl

Foz said:


> Beautiful color and contrast is so amazing.. its not available on coach website may I ask where you purchase it? thanks



It's showing on the Coach US website. It's style 55148. I bought it at a regular FP boutique.


----------



## MKB0925

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful butterscotch Dinky 24.
> 
> View attachment 3521211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521213



Beautiful bag!


----------



## ilikesunshine

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry for the bad picture, but here is my fringe Chelsea. She has a  floral guitar strap attached instead of her default strap, I like it better this way as the thin strap can dig into my shoulder.


LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  Someone else changed their strap and it makes such a difference....my mind is spinning on what bag i can do this with


----------



## demolitioncrew

Just got a Coach Rogue in Oxblood with embellished handles and I'm in love! 

This is my most expensive purchase to date because I never believed in dropping a lot of money on a bag.... but the Coach Rogue stole my heart the moment I saw pictures of it online. I battled for a while with myself if this was worth getting, but I also knew the leather was amazing quality and would last me years. 2016 has not been kind to me so far, so I also got this baby as a reminder to treat myself well.

Once I went to see it in-store, that did it. The amount of attention to detail is amazing: from the hardware, oversized exposed zip, the braiding on the handle, the rich supple leather, the contrast suede.. also love that they threw in the monogram service, such a personalized touch ^^ So here's sharing some of the love! It's an even richer, deeper oxblood in real life than the pictures reveal:


----------



## K.E.W.

demolitioncrew said:


> Just got a Coach Rogue in Oxblood with embellished handles and I'm in love!
> 
> This is my most expensive purchase to date because I never believed in dropping a lot of money on a bag.... but the Coach Rogue stole my heart the moment I saw pictures of it online. I battled for a while with myself if this was worth getting, but I also knew the leather was amazing quality and would last me years. 2016 has not been kind to me so far, so I also got this baby as a reminder to treat myself well.
> 
> Once I went to see it in-store, that did it. The amount of attention to detail is amazing: from the hardware, oversized exposed zip, the braiding on the handle, the rich supple leather, the contrast suede.. also love that they threw in the monogram service, such a personalized touch ^^ So here's sharing some of the love! It's an even richer, deeper oxblood in real life than the pictures reveal:
> 
> View attachment 3526420
> View attachment 3526421
> View attachment 3526422


----------



## K.E.W.

Absolutely stunning, thx for sharing your pix!

Did you purchase the green hangtag separately? The Steggy (?) stamp is so whimsical.

Wear it in good health -- that bag is going to be a conversation starter for you, over the holidays, haha!


----------



## demolitioncrew

K.E.W. said:


> Absolutely stunning, thx for sharing your pix!
> 
> Did you purchase the green hangtag separately? The Steggy (?) stamp is so whimsical.
> 
> Wear it in good health -- that bag is going to be a conversation starter for you, over the holidays, haha!


The sales associate serving me saw how torn i was between choosing to put my initials on a tag and having that stegosaurus... so she said, i'll give you two so you don't have to choose! one with the steggy and one with just your initials  really made my day!

thanks for the well wishes, and btw that tote in your profile pic looks divine!


----------



## K.E.W.

demolitioncrew said:


> The sales associate serving me saw how torn i was between choosing to put my initials on a tag and having that stegosaurus... so she said, i'll give you two so you don't have to choose! one with the steggy and one with just your initials  really made my day!
> 
> thanks for the well wishes, and btw that tote in your profile pic looks divine!


----------



## K.E.W.

Wow, that is some nice sales lady, good for you!

Glad you like my hologram tote set -- it was a beauty, but I had to sell it on Ebay, NWT (had never worn it) but I had to finance the upcoming Mickey stuff...from what I've read around here, I'm not unique in being a purse hoarder .


----------



## Hobbsy

demolitioncrew said:


> Just got a Coach Rogue in Oxblood with embellished handles and I'm in love!
> 
> This is my most expensive purchase to date because I never believed in dropping a lot of money on a bag.... but the Coach Rogue stole my heart the moment I saw pictures of it online. I battled for a while with myself if this was worth getting, but I also knew the leather was amazing quality and would last me years. 2016 has not been kind to me so far, so I also got this baby as a reminder to treat myself well.
> 
> Once I went to see it in-store, that did it. The amount of attention to detail is amazing: from the hardware, oversized exposed zip, the braiding on the handle, the rich supple leather, the contrast suede.. also love that they threw in the monogram service, such a personalized touch ^^ So here's sharing some of the love! It's an even richer, deeper oxblood in real life than the pictures reveal:
> 
> View attachment 3526420
> View attachment 3526421
> View attachment 3526422


Beautiful!!! Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

demolitioncrew said:


> Just got a Coach Rogue in Oxblood with embellished handles and I'm in love!
> 
> This is my most expensive purchase to date because I never believed in dropping a lot of money on a bag.... but the Coach Rogue stole my heart the moment I saw pictures of it online. I battled for a while with myself if this was worth getting, but I also knew the leather was amazing quality and would last me years. 2016 has not been kind to me so far, so I also got this baby as a reminder to treat myself well.
> 
> Once I went to see it in-store, that did it. The amount of attention to detail is amazing: from the hardware, oversized exposed zip, the braiding on the handle, the rich supple leather, the contrast suede.. also love that they threw in the monogram service, such a personalized touch ^^ So here's sharing some of the love! It's an even richer, deeper oxblood in real life than the pictures reveal:
> 
> View attachment 3526420
> View attachment 3526421
> View attachment 3526422


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## trojanchick99

demolitioncrew said:


> Just got a Coach Rogue in Oxblood with embellished handles and I'm in love!
> 
> This is my most expensive purchase to date because I never believed in dropping a lot of money on a bag.... but the Coach Rogue stole my heart the moment I saw pictures of it online. I battled for a while with myself if this was worth getting, but I also knew the leather was amazing quality and would last me years. 2016 has not been kind to me so far, so I also got this baby as a reminder to treat myself well.
> 
> Once I went to see it in-store, that did it. The amount of attention to detail is amazing: from the hardware, oversized exposed zip, the braiding on the handle, the rich supple leather, the contrast suede.. also love that they threw in the monogram service, such a personalized touch ^^ So here's sharing some of the love! It's an even richer, deeper oxblood in real life than the pictures reveal:
> 
> View attachment 3526420
> View attachment 3526421
> View attachment 3526422



Gorgeous !  That color is beautiful in person.


----------



## Dbraat

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful! If it helps any, I carried chalk Rogue almost the entire summer, no problems at all.


I have the chalk Felix R


----------



## SEWDimples

demolitioncrew said:


> Just got a Coach Rogue in Oxblood with embellished handles and I'm in love!
> 
> This is my most expensive purchase to date because I never believed in dropping a lot of money on a bag.... but the Coach Rogue stole my heart the moment I saw pictures of it online. I battled for a while with myself if this was worth getting, but I also knew the leather was amazing quality and would last me years. 2016 has not been kind to me so far, so I also got this baby as a reminder to treat myself well.
> 
> Once I went to see it in-store, that did it. The amount of attention to detail is amazing: from the hardware, oversized exposed zip, the braiding on the handle, the rich supple leather, the contrast suede.. also love that they threw in the monogram service, such a personalized touch ^^ So here's sharing some of the love! It's an even richer, deeper oxblood in real life than the pictures reveal:
> 
> View attachment 3526420
> View attachment 3526421
> View attachment 3526422


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Dbraat

Dbraat said:


> I have the chalk Felix R





Dbraat said:


> I have the chalk Felix R


Tried to say have Felix chalk rouge n I haven't used yet either, will it be alright without the apple garde u mentioned, I have the the coach cleaner and moisturizer although I haven't used that yet. I am afraid of the light color like other poster


----------



## K.E.W.

Dbraat said:


> Tried to say have Felix chalk rouge n I haven't used yet either, will it be alright without the apple garde u mentioned, I have the the coach cleaner and moisturizer although I haven't used that yet. I am afraid of the light color like other poster


----------



## K.E.W.

Congrats on your chalk Felix Rogue!

I also got one and haven't worn it yet -- I'm eyeing the Felix metal bag charm but CANNOT justify paying $250.

What if any bag charms might you put on it?


----------



## Dbraat

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats on your chalk Felix Rogue!
> 
> I also got one and haven't worn it yet -- I'm eyeing the Felix metal bag charm but CANNOT justify paying $250.
> 
> What if any bag charms might you put on it?


I'm not sure yet? I do have a Mickey coach hang tag it's the squinting Mickey, I am trying to see what I'd like on it. luv a lot of there charms! Wish I could get another like, black leather plain Coach hang tag, with something on it, monogram like symbol n initials maybe? 
N congrats on yours too!! I really luv it! When r u planning to to start using yours?


----------



## Dbraat

Dbraat said:


> I'm not sure yet? I do have a Mickey coach hang tag it's the squinting Mickey, I am trying to see what I'd like on it. luv a lot of there charms! Wish I could get another like, black leather plain Coach hang tag, with something on it, monogram like symbol n initials maybe?
> N congrats on yours too!! I really luv it! When r u planning to to start using yours?


----------



## Dbraat

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats on your chalk Felix Rogue!
> 
> I also got one and haven't worn it yet -- I'm eyeing the Felix metal bag charm but CANNOT justify paying $250.
> 
> What if any bag charms might you put on it?


I feel you on the price of the Felix charm, it is nice though. I would like to get the 1941 wallet in red or Chalk, it would match the bag good, n the red would b a good color pop in the bag.


----------



## Dbraat

There  are so many nice charms, I'm not sure? I would like another plain black leather coach hang tag so I can monogram it with initials and maybe a symbol. I'm not sure if you can get those though. I would like the contrast with the chalk hang tag, I do have a squinting Mickey coach hang tag I could put on it.


----------



## Hobbsy

Dbraat said:


> Tried to say have Felix chalk rouge n I haven't used yet either, will it be alright without the apple garde u mentioned, I have the the coach cleaner and moisturizer although I haven't used that yet. I am afraid of the light color like other poster


I never put anything on my bags, they are all just fine.


----------



## K.E.W.

Dbraat said:


> There  are so many nice charms, I'm not sure? I would like another plain black leather coach hang tag so I can monogram it with initials and maybe a symbol. I'm not sure if you can get those though. I would like the contrast with the chalk hang tag, I do have a squinting Mickey coach hang tag I could put on it.



Haha, well being another hoarder, I do also have a few Mickey B&W hangtags -- I even still have the yellow Mickey Shoe bag charm; also Peanuts hangtags (from the second edition); plus a myriad of colorful hangtags from the purses I've kept over the years -- but in the case of Felix I don't want just any hangtag or bag charm that "matches" -- (not critiquing your Mickey hangtag idea) -- I was thinking of straying over to a cheapo Felix keychain (like from Walmart, or party favors, etc.).  I'll own up to my "lowbrow" tacky ways if it does the job, lol.

I'll wear the Felix once I'm happy with a Bag Charm -- i'm in no rush, although I did purchase it the second it went online, hoping to get it before it sold out, which it never did! 

Another option I'm considering is wrapping a Coach ponytail scarf onto the Felix -- I'll check EBay for a great selection -- the few I have won't cut it.

I'll post a pic of my Felix Rogue once it's accessorized to my liking, haha....maybe you can post yours too?


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I never put anything on my bags, they are all just fine.



I often DON'T use bag charms on my various bags, and they DO look just fine -- especially when the bag is a real beauty -- the bag charm can be overkill, I think. For me it's a bag by bag situation -- and there seems to be a bag charm "epidemic" from ALL handbag designers -- although some of those are way pricier than Coach's!

Do you not care much for bag charms?


----------



## K.E.W.

Dbraat said:


> I feel you on the price of the Felix charm, it is nice though. I would like to get the 1941 wallet in red or Chalk, it would match the bag good, n the red would b a good color pop in the bag.



I just now read what you posted about the color red making the Felix Rogue pop...I totally agree!!  Maybe ANY primary color could work...i guess you were referring more to wallets, but either way you've got your pick of so many.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> I often DON'T use bag charms on my various bags, and they DO look just fine -- especially when the bag is a real beauty -- the bag charm can be overkill, I think. For me it's a bag by bag situation -- and there seems to be a bag charm "epidemic" from ALL handbag designers -- although some of those are way pricier than Coach's!
> 
> Do you not care much for bag charms?


Oh, I love bag charms.  I meant I don't spray anything on my bags before I use them. [emoji4]


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, I love bag charms.  I meant I don't spray anything on my bags before I use them. [emoji4]



Haha, well that went over my head !


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, well that went over my head !


No worries! I can't wait to see what you put on cute Felix!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> No worries! I can't wait to see what you put on cute Felix!



Now I'm more motivated than ever -- this website is addictive!  Stay tuned !


----------



## anthrosphere

Steggy and Newt Scamander are ready to go on an adventure! (Not really). But I did pick up this coin purse today at my local Coach store with the 30% off! Love it!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I never put anything on my bags, they are all just fine.






anthrosphere said:


> Steggy and Newt Scamander are ready to go on an adventure! (Not really). But I did pick up this coin purse today at my local Coach store with the 30% off! Love it!!



Adorable!  I'm going to order all three of these colorful coin purses to take full advantage of the 30% off, while it lasts.

The smooth glovetanned leather on these is beautiful!  Thx for sharing your pic.


----------



## MKB0925

demolitioncrew said:


> Just got a Coach Rogue in Oxblood with embellished handles and I'm in love!
> 
> This is my most expensive purchase to date because I never believed in dropping a lot of money on a bag.... but the Coach Rogue stole my heart the moment I saw pictures of it online. I battled for a while with myself if this was worth getting, but I also knew the leather was amazing quality and would last me years. 2016 has not been kind to me so far, so I also got this baby as a reminder to treat myself well.
> 
> Once I went to see it in-store, that did it. The amount of attention to detail is amazing: from the hardware, oversized exposed zip, the braiding on the handle, the rich supple leather, the contrast suede.. also love that they threw in the monogram service, such a personalized touch ^^ So here's sharing some of the love! It's an even richer, deeper oxblood in real life than the pictures reveal:
> 
> View attachment 3526420
> View attachment 3526421
> View attachment 3526422



Beautiful bag! Love the color and handles!


----------



## trojanchick99

I am in love. My oxblood Rogue arrived today. It is just gorgeous, and that lining. The willow floral bag charm is perfect for this bag. It looks as though my Salome loves Rogue as much as I do.


----------



## anthrosphere

I just bought this old girl at my local consignment store. She looks beautiful despite all of her scratches and stains. I am definitely considering on dyeing her one day when I'm ready! For now I'll just admire her and her beautiful glove tanned leather.

ETA: I dunno why the picture of the creed isn't showing on the post. Here is a direct link if you're interested!

http://imageshack.com/a/img923/3175/6UDXUD.jpg


----------



## K.E.W.

anthrosphere said:


> I just bought this old girl at my local consignment store. She looks beautiful despite all of her scratches and stains. I am definitely considering on dyeing her one day when I'm ready! For now I'll just admire her and her beautiful glove tanned leather.
> 
> ETA: I dunno why the picture of the creed isn't showing on the post. Here is a direct link if you're interested!
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img923/3175/6UDXUD.jpg



I admire your passion for vintage leather!


----------



## anthrosphere

K.E.W. said:


> I admire your passion for vintage leather!


I love Coach's vintage leather!! Super thick and buttery, and better yet, all made in USA, too! Makes me wish Coach went back to their American roots! Nothing wrong with the new modern glove tan leather (just as sweet and buttery soft) but there really is something special about their vintage leather, not sure. Anyway I'm excited to bring this gorgeous bag home. I'm gonna clean her up right now so I can use her this weekend. Can't  wait.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Haul!

Meet my new family! Navy Turnlock Tote, Bronze Market Tote, Green Swagger in Burnished Leather and Drifter Wallet on Chain!


----------



## MKB0925

Iluvhaute said:


> Haul!
> 
> Meet my new family! Navy Turnlock Tote, Bronze Market Tote, Green Swagger in Burnished Leather and Drifter Wallet on Chain!



I love all your new additions! The colors are beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

Iluvhaute said:


> Haul!
> 
> Meet my new family! Navy Turnlock Tote, Bronze Market Tote, Green Swagger in Burnished Leather and Drifter Wallet on Chain!


Beautiful choices in a nice array of colors! You are all set! Enjoy!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful choices in a nice array of colors! You are all set! Enjoy!



Thanks! I tried HARD to not go with all black, the green Swagger had me at "hello".


----------



## karina_g

My new Central Satchel in pebble leather. Bought her online at the Coach outlet


----------



## K.E.W.

Iluvhaute said:


> Thanks! I tried HARD to not go with all black, the green Swagger had me at "hello".



Great fall/winter colors!  I've been eyeing that bronze market tote forever....never seen a prettier market tote color ever.


----------



## Iluvhaute

K.E.W. said:


> Great fall/winter colors!  I've been eyeing that bronze market tote forever....never seen a prettier market tote color ever.


I agree with you. When I tried it on it was a perfect color. Not black, and not too light.


----------



## Geogirl

Iluvhaute said:


> Haul!
> 
> Meet my new family! Navy Turnlock Tote, Bronze Market Tote, Green Swagger in Burnished Leather and Drifter Wallet on Chain!


Excellent colour choices, they look so pretty together. And that swagger looks great, one of my favourite styles from Coach! Would you know if the drifter wallet could fit an iPhone plus?


----------



## dcooney4

Iluvhaute said:


> Haul!
> 
> Meet my new family! Navy Turnlock Tote, Bronze Market Tote, Green Swagger in Burnished Leather and Drifter Wallet on Chain!


These are stunning. It is like the perfect collection in one haul. Enjoy them all.


----------



## MKB0925

karina_g said:


> My new Central Satchel in pebble leather. Bought her online at the Coach outlet



Nice bag...the leather looks really good.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Geogirl said:


> Excellent colour choices, they look so pretty together. And that swagger looks great, one of my favourite styles from Coach! Would you know if the drifter wallet could fit an iPhone plus?


Yes it does! I have a IPhone 6s+ and it fits perfectly. That's one of the reasons I bought it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iluvhaute said:


> Haul!
> 
> Meet my new family! Navy Turnlock Tote, Bronze Market Tote, Green Swagger in Burnished Leather and Drifter Wallet on Chain!



Wow. Such a beautiful collection of bags. You did great!  Enjoy them all!  


karina_g said:


> My new Central Satchel in pebble leather. Bought her online at the Coach outlet



I just love the classic black bag. 
It's lovely!


----------



## ildera5

My new friends, ACE & STAR


----------



## wintotty

ildera5 said:


> View attachment 3536268
> 
> My new friends, ACE & STAR


So precious! Are they at the store now, or they are from previous season?


----------



## karina_g

MKB0925 said:


> Nice bag...the leather looks really good.


Thank you. The leather is very soft


----------



## karina_g

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. Such a beautiful collection of bags. You did great!  Enjoy them all!
> 
> 
> I just love the classic black bag.
> It's lovely!


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

ildera5 said:


> View attachment 3536268
> 
> My new friends, ACE & STAR [emoji2]


These are adorable!  Congrats.


----------



## ildera5

wintotty said:


> So precious! Are they at the store now, or they are from previous season?


These are new this year


----------



## wintotty

ildera5 said:


> These are new this year



Are they at outlet?


----------



## K.E.W.

ildera5 said:


> View attachment 3536268
> 
> My new friends, ACE & STAR



These are so cute!  I haven't seen them before -- where did you buy these?  It looks like they could be bag charms -- the hardware is not visible in your pic?


----------



## musiclover

Iluvhaute said:


> Haul!
> 
> Meet my new family! Navy Turnlock Tote, Bronze Market Tote, Green Swagger in Burnished Leather and Drifter Wallet on Chain!



Love them all but especially the bronze and navy totes!  I bought the bronze double zip wristlet and the colour is beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

karina_g said:


> My new Central Satchel in pebble leather. Bought her online at the Coach outlet


 Beautiful handbag!  I'm quite fond of black pebbles leather. I love the rolled handles, too.  I find them to be so comfortable.


----------



## musiclover

I bought myself a mini Rhyder 33 last week from my local Hudson's Bay.   Here she is with my Jewel medium skinny in lilac (2010). I'm looking forward to using them over the holidays.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ildera5 said:


> View attachment 3536268
> 
> My new friends, ACE & STAR



Cute!!


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> I bought myself a mini Rhyder 33 last week from my local Hudson's Bay.   Here she is with my Jewel medium skinny in lilac (2010). I'm looking forward to using them over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536570


Love the bag and your skinny...definitely perfect for the holidays!


----------



## wintotty

K.E.W. said:


> These are so cute!  I haven't seen them before -- where did you buy these?  It looks like they could be bag charms -- the hardware is not visible in your pic?



They are bag charms! These are at Outlet know, retail $150, now half off for $75


----------



## K.E.W.

wintotty said:


> They are bag charms! These are at Outlet know, retail $150, now half off for $75



Thx for the reply.  Someone posted that there are a lot of these currently on EBay (I looked, and there are). Yours are the first time I've seen them -- they're too cute, enjoy them!


----------



## Geogirl

Iluvhaute said:


> Yes it does! I have a IPhone 6s+ and it fits perfectly. That's one of the reasons I bought it.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## ildera5

wintotty said:


> Are they at outlet?


Yup, just came out


----------



## ildera5

K.E.W. said:


> These are so cute!  I haven't seen them before -- where did you buy these?  It looks like they could be bag charms -- the hardware is not visible in your pic?


Yes, they are the bag charm ones.  They also had giant bears .. I had to get giant Ace


----------



## ildera5

K.E.W. said:


> Thx for the reply.  Someone posted that there are a lot of these currently on EBay (I looked, and there are). Yours are the first time I've seen them -- they're too cute, enjoy them!


I am in Canada so maybe they are only here for now?  Would be nice if we got something first .. for once .. LOL!


----------



## K.E.W.

ildera5 said:


> I am in Canada so maybe they are only here for now?  Would be nice if we got something first .. for once .. LOL!



Omg, that is huge!  Where will you keep her (or him?)....the collar is a nice touch, especially the contrasting color.


----------



## ildera5

K.E.W. said:


> Omg, that is huge!  Where will you keep her (or him?)....the collar is a nice touch, especially the contrasting color.


Not sure .. I have some vacation time coming soon so that will be my "clean up and get my stuff organized" time .. LOL!


----------



## SEWDimples

Here's my new 75th Anniversary wallet, new bear bag charms and Dino hangtags.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Here's my new 75th Anniversary wallet, new bear bag charms and Dino hangtags.
> View attachment 3538743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538745
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538746



I really like the suede trim on your new wallet. The colours are beautiful. It feels very harmonious to me.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Here's my new 75th Anniversary wallet, new bear bag charms and Dino hangtags.
> View attachment 3538743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538745
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538746



I got the blue and red Dino tags with the 30% event.  That yellow is nice too!


----------



## kells1983

ildera5 said:


> I am in Canada so maybe they are only here for now?  Would be nice if we got something first .. for once .. LOL!


Haha, nope, they had the bears in (most) U.S. outlets on Thanksgiving night for the Black Friday sales  I know one of my outlets said some of the boxes with the minis were delayed, so they sold out right away! Unreal... I wonder if anyone will actually buy the giant $5,000 display one! I love your big Ace bear!

I bought some mini bears - I ended up returning the "Rocky" fuchsia one I bought Thanksgiving night because he seemed boring compared to the others with their patches and janky turnlock eyes/noses, haha. I will be giving "Star" to my mom and "Ace" to someone else on my list. I will keep "Outlaw" for me 

And lastly, I planned to buy the medium/15 inch "Outlaw" for myself because of the extra % off coupon, but the only one in the store was missing his collar/nametag!! I was SO bummed, but they offered to find one and have it shipped to me because of the error and he should be here in a week or so? I've never done that before - I hope he looks ok since I wasn't able to inspect him!! This is my Christmas gift to myself, and I did return a few PacMan items and other keyfobs I decided were superfluous in order to feel better about the big expense.

ANYWAY... I'll post pics when I finally get the family together (before I distribute the gifts) in case anyone wants to see! The 15" was a splurge, but it's so nice and well-made with shearling and leather, and with the extra coupon it made me feel better about splurging for me. The patch on the back is what sold it for me, LOVE IT!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> I really like the suede trim on your new wallet. The colours are beautiful. It feels very harmonious to me.


Thanks! This wallet will go nicely with my Tabac saddle bag.



K.E.W. said:


> I got the blue and red Dino tags with the 30% event.  That yellow is nice too!


Thanks! I wanted more, but I have so many handtags that I do not use.


----------



## Rachel3303

❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ildera5

kells1983 said:


> Haha, nope, they had the bears in (most) U.S. outlets on Thanksgiving night for the Black Friday sales  I know one of my outlets said some of the boxes with the minis were delayed, so they sold out right away! Unreal... I wonder if anyone will actually buy the giant $5,000 display one! I love your big Ace bear!
> 
> I bought some mini bears - I ended up returning the "Rocky" fuchsia one I bought Thanksgiving night because he seemed boring compared to the others with their patches and janky turnlock eyes/noses, haha. I will be giving "Star" to my mom and "Ace" to someone else on my list. I will keep "Outlaw" for me
> 
> And lastly, I planned to buy the medium/15 inch "Outlaw" for myself because of the extra % off coupon, but the only one in the store was missing his collar/nametag!! I was SO bummed, but they offered to find one and have it shipped to me because of the error and he should be here in a week or so? I've never done that before - I hope he looks ok since I wasn't able to inspect him!! This is my Christmas gift to myself, and I did return a few PacMan items and other keyfobs I decided were superfluous in order to feel better about the big expense.
> 
> ANYWAY... I'll post pics when I finally get the family together (before I distribute the gifts) in case anyone wants to see! The 15" was a splurge, but it's so nice and well-made with shearling and leather, and with the extra coupon it made me feel better about splurging for me. The patch on the back is what sold it for me, LOVE IT!



Ha! Knew that would be too good to be true .. LOL!  Thanks, I love Ace too!  I hope we get the Outlaw fob at my outlet .  Congrats on your goodies .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

musiclover said:


> I bought myself a mini Rhyder 33 last week from my local Hudson's Bay.   Here she is with my Jewel medium skinny in lilac (2010). I'm looking forward to using them over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536570


Your choices are beautiful. I love the colors. 



SEWDimples said:


> Here's my new 75th Anniversary wallet, new bear bag charms and Dino hangtags.
> View attachment 3538743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538745
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538746



Those little bear bag charms are adorable.


----------



## musiclover

Johnpauliegal said:


> Your choices are beautiful. I love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Those little bear bag charms are adorable.



Thank you, Johnpauliegal!  I love metallics and thought this set would look festive for the holidays.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received one of my orders today. 
It's a crossbody bag and wallet in midnight blue. (The photo doesn't do the bag justice. I can't seem to get the lighting good to show the true color.)


----------



## musiclover

Johnpauliegal said:


> I received one of my orders today.
> It's a crossbody bag and wallet in midnight blue. (The photo doesn't do the bag justice. I can't seem to get the lighting good to show the true color.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540451



I love these pieces!  I'm very fond of Coach blues. This midnight blue is lovely!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

musiclover said:


> I love these pieces!  I'm very fond of Coach blues. This midnight blue is lovely!


Thank you. 
It's a very pretty blue but I can't seem to capture the beauty of it on my phone.
My other order comes today. 
Hey there's also another sale sometime today (probably this morning).


----------



## K.E.W.

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you.
> It's a very pretty blue but I can't seem to capture the beauty of it on my phone.
> My other order comes today.
> Hey there's also another sale sometime today (probably this morning).




I was just browsing the Factory store thread and saw a pic you posted from their website, of the Midnight Blue bag you ordered.  Since your phone didn't quite capture the true color, I now see how beautiful that blue shade is! 

Enjoy it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thank you. It is a very pretty blue. 
D/k why my phone can't capture the color lol.

My other order was supposed to come today. After checking ups it states it got misdirected and being delayed a day or two. It went to Staten Island lol. I live in Brooklyn.  where is it?. I'll drive there lmao.


----------



## Sarah03

Got a little treat from the SAS:


----------



## kbell

Sarah03 said:


> Got a little treat from the SAS:
> View attachment 3542990
> View attachment 3542991


cute! I love this color.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sarah03 said:


> Got a little treat from the SAS:
> View attachment 3542990
> View attachment 3542991


Very pretty color. Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Sarah03

kbell said:


> cute! I love this color.





Johnpauliegal said:


> Very pretty color. Enjoy your purchase.



Thank you both! The color is "wildflower." I have this little cutie in Dahlia and Pistachio but neither are monogrammed. I use them a lot, so I figured I better get another [emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received my other order today. 
It's a crossbody bag (with pouch) and wallet to match in turquoise.


----------



## Mariquel

Johnpauliegal said:


> I received my other order today.
> It's a crossbody bag (with pouch) and wallet to match in turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 3543189


I really like this set.  The different shade of blue/green looks really good with the black print.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Got a little treat from the SAS:
> View attachment 3542990
> View attachment 3542991



Love this color!  Enjoy!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Mariquel said:


> I really like this set.  The different shade of blue/green looks really good with the black print.


Thank you. . I wasn't too sure about the color but seeing it in person makes me glad I bought it.


----------



## zjones

Two reveals: the gunmetal Edie I purchased during the Thanksgiving sale (along with a cute Rexy hangtag) and the wallet I picked up to (almost) match it (which is also my first "long"-style wallet) as well as my first completely full-price purchase, a gorgeous Dinky in red, with a FP delete Mount Plaid slim billfold I found at the Taubman Prestige Outlets and a Coach x Disney Mickey hangtag from Macy's. I'm getting the hangtag for the Dinky monogrammed with my initials (perhaps as a reminder that I did, indeed, spend $300 on one small bag?).


----------



## Sarah03

Johnpauliegal said:


> I received my other order today.
> It's a crossbody bag (with pouch) and wallet to match in turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 3543189


That color scheme is so pretty! Congrats!


Iamminda said:


> Love this color!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


zjones said:


> Two reveals: the gunmetal Edie I purchased during the Thanksgiving sale (along with a cute Rexy hangtag) and the wallet I picked up to (almost) match it (which is also my first "long"-style wallet) as well as my first completely full-price purchase, a gorgeous Dinky in red, with a FP delete Mount Plaid slim billfold I found at the Taubman Prestige Outlets and a Coach x Disney Mickey hangtag from Macy's. I'm getting the hangtag for the Dinky monogrammed with my initials (perhaps as a reminder that I did, indeed, spend $300 on one small bag?).



Wow! I love it all, especially the Dinky. Congrats!


----------



## LV.NYC

zjones said:


> Two reveals: the gunmetal Edie I purchased during the Thanksgiving sale (along with a cute Rexy hangtag) and the wallet I picked up to (almost) match it (which is also my first "long"-style wallet) as well as my first completely full-price purchase, a gorgeous Dinky in red, with a FP delete Mount Plaid slim billfold I found at the Taubman Prestige Outlets and a Coach x Disney Mickey hangtag from Macy's. I'm getting the hangtag for the Dinky monogrammed with my initials (perhaps as a reminder that I did, indeed, spend $300 on one small bag?).


Nice! Just wondering how much can you fit in the dinky? I like the rouge tea rose but concerned it might be too small?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

On Wednesday I placed an order at the Coach sale outlet and today I received them. 
It's a black debossed leather top handle crossbody bag and black/white gloves.


----------



## zjones

janey0138 said:


> Nice! Just wondering how much can you fit in the dinky? I like the rouge tea rose but concerned it might be too small?



We're going to find out! I feel like even though I'm a guy that I carry a fair bit of stuff, so we'll see how much I have to downsize to fit it all comfortably. ;D


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Two reveals: the gunmetal Edie I purchased during the Thanksgiving sale (along with a cute Rexy hangtag) and the wallet I picked up to (almost) match it (which is also my first "long"-style wallet) as well as my first completely full-price purchase, a gorgeous Dinky in red, with a FP delete Mount Plaid slim billfold I found at the Taubman Prestige Outlets and a Coach x Disney Mickey hangtag from Macy's. I'm getting the hangtag for the Dinky monogrammed with my initials (perhaps as a reminder that I did, indeed, spend $300 on one small bag?).



Very nice! Loving the Dinky! [emoji173]️


----------



## Shoebaglady

I never considered the Scout until my SA suggested it. It reminds me of the Madison Isabelle, which I loved. This is such a great & practical bag. 

Here is my large Scout hobo in black cherry! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ZSP

Love your Scout.  Very nice color and you're right...the shape does remind me of the Isabelle.


----------



## Mortuary Maven

I'm a recent Coach convert and clearly the addiction took hold fast. My incredible mom gifted me with my first last week, the exquisite Drifter Top Handle (with Rexy charm, because of course):


Which then got me curious and infatuated enough to visit the local Coach store, where I ended up dying over a printed leather Market Tote... 


...with the sweetest skull print inside... 


...and the matching wristlet. 



I'm a funeral director so I wear a lot of black, but the oxblood Swagger and the surplus Brooklyn 34 caught my eye, so I may need to add some color to my bag wardrobe at some point. This is a dangerous new hobby, but I'm over the moon excited about these new darlings and the current offerings.


----------



## Hobbsy

Mortuary Maven said:


> I'm a recent Coach convert and clearly the addiction took hold fast. My incredible mom gifted me with my first last week, the exquisite Drifter Top Handle (with Rexy charm, because of course):
> View attachment 3545992
> 
> Which then got me curious and infatuated enough to visit the local Coach store, where I ended up dying over a printed leather Market Tote...
> View attachment 3545993
> 
> ...with the sweetest skull print inside...
> View attachment 3545994
> 
> ...and the matching wristlet.
> View attachment 3546000
> 
> 
> I'm a funeral director so I wear a lot of black, but the oxblood Swagger and the surplus Brooklyn 34 caught my eye, so I may need to add some color to my bag wardrobe at some point. This is a dangerous new hobby, but I'm over the moon excited about these new darlings and the current offerings.


Nice choices! There's an online sale going on now also, you may find some goodies on there?!


----------



## Mortuary Maven

Hobbsy said:


> Nice choices! There's an online sale going on now also, you may find some goodies on there?!



Thanks! Yes, I've visited Coach.com several times this week to see the sale items and better familiarize myself with the current line. I did enough damage to my bank account this week (I also bought the burgundy Dinky for my mom for Christmas. She likes tiny purses, and it's such a classic style!), so I need to behave myself for a little while. But then again, 'tis the season for a little indulgence, no?


----------



## Hobbsy

Mortuary Maven said:


> Thanks! Yes, I've visited Coach.com several times this week to see the sale items and better familiarize myself with the current line. I did enough damage to my bank account this week (I also bought the burgundy Dinky for my mom for Christmas. She likes tiny purses, and it's such a classic style!), so I need to behave myself for a little while. But then again, 'tis the season for a little indulgence, no?


It is a good time to give and to receive. [emoji5] Well, you've certainly got some pretty things going!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mortuary Maven said:


> I'm a recent Coach convert and clearly the addiction took hold fast. My incredible mom gifted me with my first last week, the exquisite Drifter Top Handle (with Rexy charm, because of course):
> View attachment 3545992
> 
> Which then got me curious and infatuated enough to visit the local Coach store, where I ended up dying over a printed leather Market Tote...
> View attachment 3545993
> 
> ...with the sweetest skull print inside...
> View attachment 3545994
> 
> ...and the matching wristlet.
> View attachment 3546000
> 
> 
> I'm a funeral director so I wear a lot of black, but the oxblood Swagger and the surplus Brooklyn 34 caught my eye, so I may need to add some color to my bag wardrobe at some point. This is a dangerous new hobby, but I'm over the moon excited about these new darlings and the current offerings.



Very nice bags! [emoji173]️


----------



## K.E.W.

Mortuary Maven said:


> I'm a recent Coach convert and clearly the addiction took hold fast. My incredible mom gifted me with my first last week, the exquisite Drifter Top Handle (with Rexy charm, because of course):
> View attachment 3545992
> 
> Which then got me curious and infatuated enough to visit the local Coach store, where I ended up dying over a printed leather Market Tote...
> View attachment 3545993
> 
> ...with the sweetest skull print inside...
> View attachment 3545994
> 
> ...and the matching wristlet.
> View attachment 3546000
> 
> 
> I'm a funeral director so I wear a lot of black, but the oxblood Swagger and the surplus Brooklyn 34 caught my eye, so I may need to add some color to my bag wardrobe at some point. This is a dangerous new hobby, but I'm over the moon excited about these new darlings and the current offerings.


----------



## K.E.W.

Haha, a "dangerous" new hobby??  Ya think??  *rolling on floor laughing my hindparts off*  Yes, your hard earned money will be growing wings soon and flying off....j/k!

PS.  Welcome and congrats on your new goodies!


----------



## kells1983

kells1983 said:


> Haha, nope, they had the bears in (most) U.S. outlets on Thanksgiving night for the Black Friday sales  I know one of my outlets said some of the boxes with the minis were delayed, so they sold out right away! Unreal... I wonder if anyone will actually buy the giant $5,000 display one! I love your big Ace bear!
> 
> I bought some mini bears - I ended up returning the "Rocky" fuchsia one I bought Thanksgiving night because he seemed boring compared to the others with their patches and janky turnlock eyes/noses, haha. I will be giving "Star" to my mom and "Ace" to someone else on my list. I will keep "Outlaw" for me
> And lastly, I planned to buy the medium/15 inch "Outlaw" for myself because of the extra % off coupon, but the only one in the store was missing his collar/nametag!! I was SO bummed, but they offered to find one and have it shipped to me because of the error and he should be here in a week or so? I've never done that before - I hope he looks ok since I wasn't able to inspect him!! This is my Christmas gift to myself, and I did return a few PacMan items and other keyfobs I decided were superfluous in order to feel better about the big expense.
> ANYWAY... I'll post pics when I finally get the family together (before I distribute the gifts) in case anyone wants to see! The 15" was a splurge, but it's so nice and well-made with shearling and leather, and with the extra coupon it made me feel better about splurging for me. The patch on the back is what sold it for me, LOVE IT!



Ok, my "small" Outlaw bear (that's what they call the 15" bear... I guess "large" is the giant one on display in the store?) finally arrived so I can post a family photo before I gift away two of the little guys  Now I'm feeling selfish and want to keep all of them after seeing them together, but my mom already knows "Star" is coming and "Ace" will make a great gift for a good friend of mine.
I really love the details on the larger bear! His right arm & leg are shearling along with his chest, and the wording on the patch on the back is so fun. I know it was a splurge but it will make me happy to see him on my shelf, so I was willing to sacrifice a purse and/or some fobs/SLGs for him. He came all wrapped up in perfect condition, as opposed to the one that was at my store that was missing the collar!!


----------



## anthrosphere

I wanted to get the little black bear but I didn't think it was practical enough to spend full price on (or $80 after the 50%). They are super cute, though! If they ever drop to $40 with an extra discount or two I may splurge on one. Enjoy your beautiful bears!!


----------



## kells1983

anthrosphere said:


> I wanted to get the little black bear but I didn't think it was practical enough to spend full price on (or $80 after the 50%). They are super cute, though! If they ever drop to $40 with an extra discount or two I may splurge on one. Enjoy your beautiful bears!!


Thanks! The little ones came out to about $56 before tax since I had the tiered coupon. I don't know if they'll come down to $40 before they sell out... but you never know! Maybe check after the holidays when people (i.e. the resellers) will be returning them to the outlets since they're trying for *way *too much on *bay, haha.


----------



## myluvofbags

Not a purchase but thought it too cute, had to at least get a picture


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Not a purchase but thought it too cute, had to at least get a picture


Aww that's cute!  What a large bear too.


----------



## Tote-allyalex

Just bought her yesterday afternoon! Size 27 with pebbled leather that smells amazing


----------



## Tote-allyalex

dee681 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. This is by far the most beautiful, breathtaking bag I have bought (and I have had many bags from premier to everything else . I dont normally do this but I absolutely love this bag: Grey suede rogue
> View attachment 3417155


The grey suede is stunning! How does the inside look? Is the suede lining grey as well? I was talked out of buying a full suede bag by one of the coach associates and ended up with a pebbled leather swagger instead haha


----------



## Mortuary Maven

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, a "dangerous" new hobby??  Ya think??  *rolling on floor laughing my hindparts off*  Yes, your hard earned money will be growing wings soon and flying off....j/k!



"Soon"? Hahaha, I just spent some sweet sweet overtime pay on the Swagger 27 in burnished leather (mmm, pretty pretty surplus) to round out my new collection. This should do me for a while - now I've got my black purse, my tote, my wristlet, and my "hey look I bought something that's not black!" purse. That's all I need, right? Right?! 

Heh. Heh heh heh.


----------



## K.E.W.

Mortuary Maven said:


> "Soon"? Hahaha, I just spent some sweet sweet overtime pay on the Swagger 27 in burnished leather (mmm, pretty pretty surplus) to round out my new collection. This should do me for a while - now I've got my black purse, my tote, my wristlet, and my "hey look I bought something that's not black!" purse. That's all I need, right? Right?!
> 
> Heh. Heh heh heh.




Sure, sure!  Whatever you say....heh heh.


----------



## shadowplay

These two cuties came home with me today!


----------



## K.E.W.

shadowplay said:


> These two cuties came home with me today!




That's adorable (I need to expand my vocabulary).  I've never seen this bag -- where did you get it?


----------



## shadowplay

K.E.W. said:


> That's adorable (I need to expand my vocabulary).  I've never seen this bag -- where did you get it?


I believe it is one of the outlet styles...I got it at an outlet location near me, but the bag was too cute to pass up!


----------



## ginvickery

I just ordered this one. It will be my first Coach and first designer bag. Although I have a Chanel on layaway and my eye on an Hermes vintage ostrich leather hobo. Not bad for a beginner.


----------



## shadowplay

shadowplay said:


> These two cuties came home with me today!


Sorry, I replied as I was halfway asleep last night and forgot to mention that the style is the mini Bennett and the print I think is called happy bird. I got the last one at my outlet, but hopefully you will be able to locate one if you're interested. The same collection has some brightly colored bags and wristlets with floral prints which are beautiful, but this one spoke to me!


----------



## jan1124

Coach had a VIP Event a couple weeks ago. They were doing monogramming of 100, limited edition monograms, for one day only. The set of monograms traveled through 5 stores across the country. New York, Las Vegas, San Francisco, Rodeo Drive , and I can't recall the 5th. I grabbed a few bags, and pictures are what I had done. I've heard all, or some may be available at the new NY store where you can custom make your own Rogue.


----------



## jan1124

I forgot the ladybug on the Olive Saddle Bag!


----------



## K.E.W.

jan1124 said:


> View attachment 3549928
> View attachment 3549929
> View attachment 3549930
> View attachment 3549931
> View attachment 3549932
> 
> 
> Coach had a VIP Event a couple weeks ago. They were doing monogramming of 100, limited edition monograms, for one day only. The set of monograms traveled through 5 stores across the country. New York, Las Vegas, San Francisco, Rodeo Drive , and I can't recall the 5th. I grabbed a few bags, and pictures are what I had done. I've heard all, or some may be available at the new NY store where you can custom make your own Rogue.




Clever of you to match the palm tree stamp with the pineapple hangtag -- and the pink color adds to the tropical look!  Nice choices in all of them.


----------



## K.E.W.

jan1124 said:


> View attachment 3549942
> 
> 
> I forgot the ladybug on the Olive Saddle Bag!



I see, you put the ladybugs on both, the purse and hangtag -- cool!


----------



## jan1124

Thank you! I like these so much better than the standard initials. I love Maui - so the girls named the dahlia saddle my "Maui Bag"......guess that calls for another trip[emoji4]


----------



## Sarah03

jan1124 said:


> View attachment 3549928
> View attachment 3549929
> View attachment 3549930
> View attachment 3549931
> View attachment 3549932
> 
> 
> Coach had a VIP Event a couple weeks ago. They were doing monogramming of 100, limited edition monograms, for one day only. The set of monograms traveled through 5 stores across the country. New York, Las Vegas, San Francisco, Rodeo Drive , and I can't recall the 5th. I grabbed a few bags, and pictures are what I had done. I've heard all, or some may be available at the new NY store where you can custom make your own Rogue.



The dahlia saddle bag & monograms are so cute!


----------



## LV.NYC

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, a "dangerous" new hobby??  Ya think??  *rolling on floor laughing my hindparts off*  Yes, your hard earned money will be growing wings soon and flying off....j/k!
> 
> PS.  Welcome and congrats on your new goodies!


A good kind of dangerous


----------



## BeachBagGal

jan1124 said:


> View attachment 3549928
> View attachment 3549929
> View attachment 3549930
> View attachment 3549931
> View attachment 3549932
> 
> 
> Coach had a VIP Event a couple weeks ago. They were doing monogramming of 100, limited edition monograms, for one day only. The set of monograms traveled through 5 stores across the country. New York, Las Vegas, San Francisco, Rodeo Drive , and I can't recall the 5th. I grabbed a few bags, and pictures are what I had done. I've heard all, or some may be available at the new NY store where you can custom make your own Rogue.



SUPER cute!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

jan1124 said:


> View attachment 3549928
> View attachment 3549929
> View attachment 3549930
> View attachment 3549931
> View attachment 3549932
> 
> 
> Coach had a VIP Event a couple weeks ago. They were doing monogramming of 100, limited edition monograms, for one day only. The set of monograms traveled through 5 stores across the country. New York, Las Vegas, San Francisco, Rodeo Drive , and I can't recall the 5th. I grabbed a few bags, and pictures are what I had done. I've heard all, or some may be available at the new NY store where you can custom make your own Rogue.


These are so adorable. My city had the event, I sent my RSVP, but could not go at the last minute because of work.


----------



## jan1124

Thank you everyone.  One of the managers thinks they may take the most popular monograms, and make them part of the permanent collection.  They've always had a few, aside from initials, which I was never aware of - a heart, for example.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Ooh I'm missing out on everything.  Totally missed these bear charms.  Bummer.  I want a saddle.  Like the new monogramming options.


----------



## popartist

jan1124 said:


> View attachment 3549928
> View attachment 3549929
> View attachment 3549930
> View attachment 3549931
> View attachment 3549932
> 
> 
> Coach had a VIP Event a couple weeks ago. They were doing monogramming of 100, limited edition monograms, for one day only. The set of monograms traveled through 5 stores across the country. New York, Las Vegas, San Francisco, Rodeo Drive , and I can't recall the 5th. I grabbed a few bags, and pictures are what I had done. I've heard all, or some may be available at the new NY store where you can custom make your own Rogue.



I am not too on top of this so did not even realize you could monogram symbols rather than initials - I just bought a Willow Floral Mercer 30 at Coach House on Friday, if I brought it back there in a week or two would they monogram it?  The bag has a second blank tag exactly for that.


----------



## Luna

I've had this for a little bit... 

I have to admit Coach lost me hard a while ago.. but the new Creative team there has been coming up with some awesome stuff.  I bought this baby and the badlands varsity patch  ... the whiplash is EASILY a bag of mine with the best quality... super heavy tho.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luna said:


> I've had this for a little bit...
> 
> I have to admit Coach lost me hard a while ago.. but the new Creative team there has been coming up with some awesome stuff.  I bought this baby and the badlands varsity patch  ... the whiplash is EASILY a bag of mine with the best quality... super heavy tho.



!!! I LOVE the Badlands satchel! When you have a moment, would you please mind posting pics and or modshots?


----------



## aglife

Luna said:


> I've had this for a little bit...
> 
> I have to admit Coach lost me hard a while ago.. but the new Creative team there has been coming up with some awesome stuff.  I bought this baby and the badlands varsity patch  ... the whiplash is EASILY a bag of mine with the best quality... super heavy tho.



Heavy but worth it!


----------



## eleanors36

Luna said:


> I've had this for a little bit...
> 
> I have to admit Coach lost me hard a while ago.. but the new Creative team there has been coming up with some awesome stuff.  I bought this baby and the badlands varsity patch  ... the whiplash is EASILY a bag of mine with the best quality... super heavy tho.


This is a fabulous bag, and I went back and forth about it.  Congrats on this!


----------



## Kidclarke

I bought the leopard wallets/backpack used on ebay a couple days ago. I also bought the hologram cosmetic case a couple of days ago and went back in for a price adjustment after the sale (I had bought it the day before) and ended up getting the backpack, wristlet, and wallet.  Decided to get the Mickey Crossbody since it was on sale too, but I had to call around 6 stores around the US and they shipped it 2nd day and it came the day after I called. Very in love with Coach right now if you can't tell.  I think I am done for a while though now!!


----------



## Mortuary Maven

Just got a Mercer 24 in the printed skull bandana leather. This is a perfect little bag for weekend errands and such. Seriously loving the little skulls and flowers!


----------



## snh88

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3556031
> 
> I bought the leopard wallets/backpack used on ebay a couple days ago. I also bought the hologram cosmetic case a couple of days ago and went back in for a price adjustment after the sale (I had bought it the day before) and ended up getting the backpack, wristlet, and wallet.  Decided to get the Mickey Crossbody since it was on sale too, but I had to call around 6 stores around the US and they shipped it 2nd day and it came the day after I called. Very in love with Coach right now if you can't tell.  I think I am done for a while though now!!



[emoji7]Those look so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Kidclarke

snh88 said:


> [emoji7]Those look so beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mortuary Maven said:


> Just got a Mercer 24 in the printed skull bandana leather. This is a perfect little bag for weekend errands and such. Seriously loving the little skulls and flowers!
> 
> View attachment 3556549



Very cool! The print on this bag is a great combo. [emoji3]


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

My Cute lil Pink Coach Bear Bag Charm and Pink Leather Multi coloured card case And My Purple Coach Gloves


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

My Christmas Gifts Red Mickey Handbag and Matching Wallet, Love the back profile of Mickey on the back of the bag and the mickey hand with hangtag, soo adorable!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

iluvcoachpurses said:


> My Christmas Gifts Red Mickey Handbag and Matching Wallet, Love the back profile of Mickey on the back of the bag and the mickey hand with hangtag, soo adorable!!


I need a love button that is. Just adorable congrats and enjoy xx


----------



## iluvcoachpurses

elvisfan4life said:


> I need a love button that is. Just adorable congrats and enjoy xx


Thank-You


----------



## Hip to your jive

I'm new here and new to realizing I'm a grown up who is allowed to get nice handbags instead of just buying them at Target.  I got my first Coach bag last spring, a light blue taylor tote with the floral print and for christmas I just got this: https://slimages.macysassets.com/is...arpen=1&wid=400&hei=489&fit=fit,1&$filterlrg$ which I love, love, love!  I don't know if I'm crazy about the tassle but I'm leaving it on for now.  I had been looking at handbags online for the past month and this style is the one that I kept getting drawn to, so I'm thrilled I now have one!

Anyways, I've been lurking here for a while, so it's nice to finally say Hi.  Hi!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hip to your jive said:


> I'm new here and new to realizing I'm a grown up who is allowed to get nice handbags instead of just buying them at Target.  I got my first Coach bag last spring, a light blue taylor tote with the floral print and for christmas I just got this: https://slimages.macysassets.com/is...arpen=1&wid=400&hei=489&fit=fit,1&$filterlrg$ which I love, love, love!  I don't know if I'm crazy about the tassle but I'm leaving it on for now.  I had been looking at handbags online for the past month and this style is the one that I kept getting drawn to, so I'm thrilled I now have one!
> 
> Anyways, I've been lurking here for a while, so it's nice to finally say Hi.  Hi!


Welcome and nice pick! I think the tassel is cute, but wear it how you like.


----------



## K.E.W.

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cool! The print on this bag is a great combo. [emoji3]




Very cool!  Enjoy it -- I had contemplated one of the square scarves of the skulls last year but I think they had sold out of the one I wanted (was marked down).


----------



## Hip to your jive

Ok, so now after my latest handbag present, I have gone a little bonkers with Coach.  I just discovered the factory outlet store in my city and visited today after work.  As soon as I walked in, I was handed a 50% off everything card by a nice sales associate who began showing me around the store.  To make a long story short, I came home with a lovely basic black city tote!  For, like, less than I usually spend on a pair of shoes!!!  My husband has now banned me from buying anymore handbags for a long while though, so booty hooty hoo for me but yayty katy yay for my new bag!  The ban is probably a good thing though, tax time is right around the corner...  but yay for my new bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

got this a few weeks ago, brand new on ebay for $45. coach penny. happy with a great bag at a great price.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.917840/page-512#post-30928091


----------



## ampavlinac

I bought/won my first Coach bag , it's vintage. I get to pick it up tomorrow!

https://www.ebth.com/items/4933007-vintage-coach-vista-geometric-crossbody-bag


----------



## Trauma

iluvcoachpurses said:


> My Christmas Gifts Red Mickey Handbag ...


I must buy this! Absolutely adorable.


----------



## alansgail

So insanely excited to have this bag! Market tote in pebbled leather with the Daisy Field print inside. This red is TDF! It's such a rich color and something I can wear year round. So light and comfortable, I don't even have to take it off my shoulder to access my things inside, I'll probably never have to undo the skinny turnlock strap in the middle because there's plenty of room to go around it....but it does add a certain style to this bag. Love, love, love! I also love how you can see the inside pattern of the bag from the outside.


----------



## K.E.W.

alansgail said:


> So insanely excited to have this bag! Market tote in pebbled leather with the Daisy Field print inside. This red is TDF! It's such a rich color and something I can wear year round. So light and comfortable, I don't even have to take it off my shoulder to access my things inside, I'll probably never have to undo the skinny turnlock strap in the middle because there's plenty of room to go around it....but it does add a certain style to this bag. Love, love, love! I also love how you can see the inside pattern of the bag from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564399
> View attachment 3564400
> View attachment 3564401




Absolutely stunning, exterior and interior!!  Enjoy it!  

Who makes that Alice in Wonderland zippered pouch, it's too cute?!


----------



## alansgail

K.E.W. said:


> Absolutely stunning, exterior and interior!!  Enjoy it!
> 
> Who makes that Alice in Wonderland zippered pouch, it's too cute?!



Believe it or not that little pouch was one of a set of
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 3 that I saw at Hot Topic, one of my dd's favorite stores. I had to have it! I'm all about the graphics and thought these would be cute little travel pouches.


----------



## K.E.W.

alansgail said:


> Believe it or not that little pouch was one of a set of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 that I saw at Hot Topic, one of my dd's favorite stores. I had to have it! I'm all about the graphics and thought these would be cute little travel pouches.




I wasn't familiar with HT, but saw cute things when I checked it out.  Can you imagine how much that Alice zippered pouch would cost if any of the Premier Designers used it on their products?  I happen to like the graphic on that pouch (mainly, the flat smaller one).  I LOVE whimsy!


----------



## alansgail

K.E.W. said:


> I wasn't familiar with HT, but saw cute things when I checked it out.  Can you imagine how much that Alice zippered pouch would cost if any of the Premier Designers used it on their products?  I happen to like the graphic on that pouch (mainly, the flat smaller one).  I LOVE whimsy!



I totally agree with you! I was immediately drawn to it because of it's cute graphics.....really well done. And yes, the small price tag was not lost on me. They may not be the best quality but for all I know they may last for years! 
Like you, I like whimsy too. It's all about the graphics for me!


----------



## sb2

My new Apple Watch band came today. Well worth the over month long wait


----------



## bellebellebelle19

sb2 said:


> View attachment 3565881
> View attachment 3565880
> View attachment 3565879
> 
> My new Apple Watch band came today. Well worth the over month long wait



Beautiful!! Congratulations and kudos to you for your patience!


----------



## ZSP

[QUOTE/My new Apple Watch band came today. Well worth the over month long wait[/QUOTE]
I love this...I hope I can snag one.


----------



## Teagaggle

Mine came as well! Its the saddle color. I don't have an Apple watch...I'll actually be using it on a watch of my late father's that I had restored. Very pleased with it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

sb2 said:


> View attachment 3565881
> View attachment 3565880
> View attachment 3565879
> 
> My new Apple Watch band came today. Well worth the over month long wait



How do I keep missing this?  Congrats!


----------



## sb2

Icecaramellatte said:


> How do I keep missing this?  Congrats!



I got mine on pre order in November when they had the 30% off 




Teagaggle said:


> Mine came as well! Its the saddle color. I don't have an Apple watch...I'll actually be using it on a watch of my late father's that I had restored. Very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566132
> View attachment 3566133



That one is pretty too. Congrats


----------



## Icecaramellatte

sb2 said:


> I got mine on pre order in November when they had the 30% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is pretty too. Congrats



Oh wow! That was quite a while ago.  Well, I'm going to keep up hope.  They said they were sold out last summer but never took it off the website.  So I'll keep up hope while it is still there.  Thanks for the info.  Enjoy it.


----------



## sb2

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh wow! That was quite a while ago.  Well, I'm going to keep up hope.  They said they were sold out last summer but never took it off the website.  So I'll keep up hope while it is still there.  Thanks for the info.  Enjoy it.



Yes keep up on watching it. They seem to keep it on the site and do a surprise preorder every so often. It was already sold out once when I ordered it.  I'd think that if they are now filling the ones from November they would be doing another one soon but without the discount. But  I don't know if I'd pay full price for it even though it is nice right now I don't know if it is really worth 150.  Good luck on finding one though. They are nice


----------



## K.E.W.

My Blue Suede Rogue 36 arrived yesterday from EBay.  I just took one quick pic of it because the Rogues are nothing new, but I'm already in love with it. It really is huge!  Eventually I'd like to get the gray suede Rogue also (someone on here posted theirs, I forgot who). 

After the Rogue photo are two pics of a front and back view of an MCM Rabbit Bag Charm that I saw in NM a few weeks ago -- so I can look and drool at it -- I couldn't drop $380 on a purse charm...It may be discontinued, but if it is, my next bag charm HAS to be an MCM Rabbit or Bear.  Until then, I'll use my homemade faux fur balls, lol.


----------



## pbnjam

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3566599
> View attachment 3566600
> View attachment 3566602
> View attachment 3566599
> 
> My Blue Suede Rogue 36 arrived yesterday from EBay.  I just took one quick pic of it because the Rogues are nothing new, but I'm already in love with it. It really is huge!  Eventually I'd like to get the gray suede Rogue also (someone on here posted theirs, I forgot who).
> 
> After the Rogue photo are two pics of a front and back view of an MCM Rabbit Bag Charm that I saw in NM a few weeks ago -- so I can look and drool at it -- I couldn't drop $380 on a purse charm...It may be discontinued, but if it is, my next bag charm HAS to be an MCM Rabbit or Bear.  Until then, I'll use my homemade faux fur balls, lol.



Beautiful bag! And really creative with the fur charm!


----------



## aundria17

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3566599
> View attachment 3566600
> View attachment 3566602
> View attachment 3566599
> 
> My Blue Suede Rogue 36 arrived yesterday from EBay.  I just took one quick pic of it because the Rogues are nothing new, but I'm already in love with it. It really is huge!  Eventually I'd like to get the gray suede Rogue also (someone on here posted theirs, I forgot who).
> 
> After the Rogue photo are two pics of a front and back view of an MCM Rabbit Bag Charm that I saw in NM a few weeks ago -- so I can look and drool at it -- I couldn't drop $380 on a purse charm...It may be discontinued, but if it is, my next bag charm HAS to be an MCM Rabbit or Bear.  Until then, I'll use my homemade faux fur balls, lol.


Love the bag and the mcm charm. But I agree that's alot for the bag charm. I do have the wallet to match so I can't say I'm not temteped. Lol


----------



## K.E.W.

aundria17 said:


> Love the bag and the mcm charm. But I agree that's alot for the bag charm. I do have the wallet to match so I can't say I'm not temteped. Lol




Oh my god!!  Okay, Karen, take a deep breath....as of this moment I am on a new mission to acquire that wallet AND the matching charm!!!  My birthday is not till May, but it'll be worth the wait.  I had seen your MCM wallet in the past (not during that NM trip), so until you posted your droolable wallet I never REALIZED this Rabbit charm has matching SLG's!  I think there are other matching items to this sweet lady rabbit --I am in DEEP....yikes!  

Real-Photo Printing onto objects turns me into a zombie -- and I can't stop staring at your pic above, lol!!

Do you own other MCM items?  If so, please post them if you have time.

I know tPF had a feature story about MCM a while back -- I can feel a new addiction developing over that brand -- those reversible totes are TDF!  (I'm learning all my proper tPF acronyms, heh heh).  

But MCM is truly cost prohibitive -- they can pull it off, apparently.

Is your wallet a conversation starter?


----------



## K.E.W.

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful bag! And really creative with the fur charm!




That's sweet of you, pbnjam!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3566599
> View attachment 3566600
> View attachment 3566602
> View attachment 3566599
> 
> My Blue Suede Rogue 36 arrived yesterday from EBay.  I just took one quick pic of it because the Rogues are nothing new, but I'm already in love with it. It really is huge!  Eventually I'd like to get the gray suede Rogue also (someone on here posted theirs, I forgot who).
> 
> After the Rogue photo are two pics of a front and back view of an MCM Rabbit Bag Charm that I saw in NM a few weeks ago -- so I can look and drool at it -- I couldn't drop $380 on a purse charm...It may be discontinued, but if it is, my next bag charm HAS to be an MCM Rabbit or Bear.  Until then, I'll use my homemade faux fur balls, lol.



This blue suede is just divine -- congrats and enjoy!  My two cents on the Rabbit Charm -- if it can be used on many of your bags, then it is worth it (hope you get it for your BD).


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> This blue suede is just divine -- congrats and enjoy!  My two cents on the Rabbit Charm -- if it can be used on many of your bags, then it is worth it (hope you get it for your BD).




You are very wise, Iamminda!  I love it so much that my common sense may be compromised, heh heh...of course now the new dilemma is whether to get the matching wallet AND the charm, and see if they BOTH will work on my other bags...all these decisions are killing me I tell you -- just killing me!  (J/K).

I appreciate your two cents -- and your Common Cents!  (get it? I couldn't resist, sorry).


----------



## aundria17

K.E.W. said:


> Oh my god!!  Okay, Karen, take a deep breath....as of this moment I am on a new mission to acquire that wallet AND the matching charm!!!  My birthday is not till May, but it'll be worth the wait.  I had seen your MCM wallet in the past (not during that NM trip), so until you posted your droolable wallet I never REALIZED this Rabbit charm has matching SLG's!  I think there are other matching items to this sweet lady rabbit --I am in DEEP....yikes!
> 
> Real-Photo Printing onto objects turns me into a zombie -- and I can't stop staring at your pic above, lol!!
> 
> Do you own other MCM items?  If so, please post them if you have time.
> 
> I know tPF had a feature story about MCM a while back -- I can feel a new addiction developing over that brand -- those reversible totes are TDF!  (I'm learning all my proper tPF acronyms, heh heh).
> 
> But MCM is truly cost prohibitive -- they can pull it off, apparently.
> 
> Is your wallet a conversation starter?


I have one other piece which is a small crossbody.    I will attach a picture along with he back of the wallet.  I actually purchased the wallet to match my bag.


----------



## aundria17

K.E.W. said:


> Oh my god!!  Okay, Karen, take a deep breath....as of this moment I am on a new mission to acquire that wallet AND the matching charm!!!  My birthday is not till May, but it'll be worth the wait.  I had seen your MCM wallet in the past (not during that NM trip), so until you posted your droolable wallet I never REALIZED this Rabbit charm has matching SLG's!  I think there are other matching items to this sweet lady rabbit --I am in DEEP....yikes!
> 
> Real-Photo Printing onto objects turns me into a zombie -- and I can't stop staring at your pic above, lol!!
> 
> Do you own other MCM items?  If so, please post them if you have time.
> 
> I know tPF had a feature story about MCM a while back -- I can feel a new addiction developing over that brand -- those reversible totes are TDF!  (I'm learning all my proper tPF acronyms, heh heh).
> 
> But MCM is truly cost prohibitive -- they can pull it off, apparently.
> 
> Is your wallet a conversation starter?


----------



## K.E.W.

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3566929
> View attachment 3566930




Wow, thx for the pic!  I see, the crossbody is a nice, neutral silver-ish?  I love the light pink interior, which must be why you matched it up with the wallet -- it has a nice feminine color theme -- I love it!


----------



## aundria17

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, thx for the pic!  I see, the crossbody is a nice, neutral silver-ish?  I love the light pink interior, which must be why you matched it up with the wallet -- it has a nice feminine color theme -- I love it!


Yes the silver has a gray look to it. Not to shiney   and I feel in love with the pink interior. Then along came the wallet. I was eyeing the cupid charm for the bag. But I love the one you saw at neimans.


----------



## Mortuary Maven

Oh god, I'm so weak. I've fallen face-first into the Rogue bandwagon. I went to my local store to order the Western one in the Prussian blue/black, even though the price scared me a little, but I ended up getting the regular black one with the Rexy wristlet/pouch thing instead (and moved into both right away). I figured if I was going to spend the money, I should get 2 things to go with each other, and the Rexy pouch can be used with my other bags or solo. Everyone and their pets know what the black Rogue looks like, so here's a shot of the Rexy awesomeness that plays so well with her!


----------



## keishapie1973

My two most recent purchases. Harley Hobo & Hologram Slim Wallet...[emoji7]

I purchased the Harley for my mom since she prefers bags with zippers. I was quite surprised at how much I liked the bag. It has really nice substantial hardware. So, I ordered one for myself as well...[emoji16]




Here she is pictured with my Nomad


----------



## LL777

.


----------



## LL777

keishapie1973 said:


> My two most recent purchases. Harley Hobo & Hologram Slim Wallet...[emoji7]
> 
> I purchased the Harley for my mom since she prefers bags with zippers. I was quite surprised at how much I liked the bag. It has really nice substantial hardware. So, I ordered one for myself as well...[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3567330
> 
> 
> Here she is pictured with my Nomad
> 
> View attachment 3567338


Beautiful bag and wallet! Great choice! Enjoy these babies


----------



## keishapie1973

LL777 said:


> Beautiful bag and wallet! Great choice! Enjoy these babies



Thank you....


----------



## whateve

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3566929
> View attachment 3566930


That rear view on your wallet is just too cute!


aundria17 said:


> Yes the silver has a gray look to it. Not to shiney   and I feel in love with the pink interior. Then along came the wallet. I was eyeing the cupid charm for the bag. But I love the one you saw at neimans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566960


Oh wow, that cupid is adorable!

I knew this thread was dangerous!


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> My two most recent purchases. Harley Hobo & Hologram Slim Wallet...[emoji7]
> 
> I purchased the Harley for my mom since she prefers bags with zippers. I was quite surprised at how much I liked the bag. It has really nice substantial hardware. So, I ordered one for myself as well...[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3567330
> 
> 
> Here she is pictured with my Nomad
> 
> View attachment 3567338



Congrats on these great items!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> That rear view on your wallet is just too cute!
> 
> Oh wow, that cupid is adorable!
> 
> I knew this thread was dangerous!


I thought that's why you stay away from here???


----------



## K.E.W.

keishapie1973 said:


> My two most recent purchases. Harley Hobo & Hologram Slim Wallet...[emoji7]
> 
> I purchased the Harley for my mom since she prefers bags with zippers. I was quite surprised at how much I liked the bag. It has really nice substantial hardware. So, I ordered one for myself as well...[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3567330
> 
> 
> Here she is pictured with my Nomad
> 
> View attachment 3567338




I own that green Nomad -- it's the full size, right?  Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> That rear view on your wallet is just too cute!
> 
> Oh wow, that cupid is adorable!
> 
> I knew this thread was dangerous!




The pink furry rabbit tail looks three dimensional, like you can pet it, haha!


----------



## K.E.W.

BeachBagGal said:


> I thought that's why you stay away from here???




Good one, haha!


----------



## K.E.W.

Mortuary Maven said:


> Oh god, I'm so weak. I've fallen face-first into the Rogue bandwagon. I went to my local store to order the Western one in the Prussian blue/black, even though the price scared me a little, but I ended up getting the regular black one with the Rexy wristlet/pouch thing instead (and moved into both right away). I figured if I was going to spend the money, I should get 2 things to go with each other, and the Rexy pouch can be used with my other bags or solo. Everyone and their pets know what the black Rogue looks like, so here's a shot of the Rexy awesomeness that plays so well with her!
> View attachment 3567070




Any chance this thread could be renamed to "Oh God, I'm So Weak."??  I love that extra flair of drama!  

Should we take a vote for renaming it, or is that stepping on any toes?  OR maybe we can start a new one with that name?  If that's off limits, no problem.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I thought that's why you stay away from here???


Yes, it is. I was bored and weak, and shouldn't have looked.


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these great items!



Thank you....



K.E.W. said:


> I own that green Nomad -- it's the full size, right?  Enjoy!



Thanks, yes, it's the full size. One of my favorite bags....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> My two most recent purchases. Harley Hobo & Hologram Slim Wallet...[emoji7]
> 
> I purchased the Harley for my mom since she prefers bags with zippers. I was quite surprised at how much I liked the bag. It has really nice substantial hardware. So, I ordered one for myself as well...[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3567330
> 
> 
> Here she is pictured with my Nomad
> 
> View attachment 3567338



Good to see you got your Nomad back! YAY!

I contemplated the Harley as well but ended up with a second Nomad instead.

Beautiful bags and very nice wallet!! Enjoy!


----------



## quinna

I haven't bought a brand new Coach in ages, but the forest rip and repair Swagger was calling to me. It's gorgeous to look at, but I'm still on the fence after getting it in person. The leather isn't quite what I thought it would be for the price point, and I'm not 100% sold on the 27 size. I'm very torn.


----------



## Stephg

Rediscovered my love of Coach lately. Prefer the styles from years ago. Just received this beauty today, new with tags! Cobalt Juliette [emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> View attachment 3569673
> 
> I haven't bought a brand new Coach in ages, but the forest rip and repair Swagger was calling to me. It's gorgeous to look at, but I'm still on the fence after getting it in person. The leather isn't quite what I thought it would be for the price point, and I'm not 100% sold on the 27 size. I'm very torn.



Gorgeous color! What is it about the leather that you're not liking?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Rediscovered my love of Coach lately. Prefer the styles from years ago. Just received this beauty today, new with tags! Cobalt Juliette [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3569728



[emoji170] that color!


----------



## K.E.W.

Stephg said:


> Rediscovered my love of Coach lately. Prefer the styles from years ago. Just received this beauty today, new with tags! Cobalt Juliette [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3569728




That Cobalt color is TDF!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## quinna

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color! What is it about the leather that you're not liking?


The leather just feels a little plasticky and borderline cheap. It's not as substantial feeling as my older swagger.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> The leather just feels a little plasticky and borderline cheap. It's not as substantial feeling as my older swagger.



Ah gotcha. Ugh. ☹️


----------



## whateve

Stephg said:


> Rediscovered my love of Coach lately. Prefer the styles from years ago. Just received this beauty today, new with tags! Cobalt Juliette [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3569728


I love this color and this leather!


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> View attachment 3569673
> 
> I haven't bought a brand new Coach in ages, but the forest rip and repair Swagger was calling to me. It's gorgeous to look at, but I'm still on the fence after getting it in person. The leather isn't quite what I thought it would be for the price point, and I'm not 100% sold on the 27 size. I'm very torn.


It looks beautiful. I love the color and the woven strap. I'm sorry the leather isn't that nice.


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> It looks beautiful. I love the color and the woven strap. I'm sorry the leather isn't that nice.


The color and all the detailing/hardware are what sold me so I'm thinking I will probably keep despite the leather. Especially since I didn't pay full retail.


----------



## MDT

quinna said:


> View attachment 3569673
> 
> I haven't bought a brand new Coach in ages, but the forest rip and repair Swagger was calling to me. It's gorgeous to look at, but I'm still on the fence after getting it in person. The leather isn't quite what I thought it would be for the price point, and I'm not 100% sold on the 27 size. I'm very torn.



Aww, hopefully you end up loving it. I wish I could have gotten this bag. I love the color, hardware and all the woven details.


----------



## quinna

MDT said:


> Aww, hopefully you end up loving it. I wish I could have gotten this bag. I love the color, hardware and all the woven details.


It's still half off on the website, just saying.


----------



## MDT

quinna said:


> It's still half off on the website, just saying.



Haha, I know. Just don't need to be spending money after buying two Rogues, a Swagger and a few small items in the past few months


----------



## keishapie1973

quinna said:


> View attachment 3569673
> 
> I haven't bought a brand new Coach in ages, but the forest rip and repair Swagger was calling to me. It's gorgeous to look at, but I'm still on the fence after getting it in person. The leather isn't quite what I thought it would be for the price point, and I'm not 100% sold on the 27 size. I'm very torn.



This bag is absolutely gorgeous!!! I do understand about the 27 size though. It's a little small for me. I sold my 27 for this reason....


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> So insanely excited to have this bag! Market tote in pebbled leather with the Daisy Field print inside. This red is TDF! It's such a rich color and something I can wear year round. So light and comfortable, I don't even have to take it off my shoulder to access my things inside, I'll probably never have to undo the skinny turnlock strap in the middle because there's plenty of room to go around it....but it does add a certain style to this bag. Love, love, love! I also love how you can see the inside pattern of the bag from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564399
> View attachment 3564400
> View attachment 3564401



Beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

Stephg said:


> Rediscovered my love of Coach lately. Prefer the styles from years ago. Just received this beauty today, new with tags! Cobalt Juliette [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3569728



I love the quality of the leather from Madison line!  And the colour is pretty spectacular as well.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> View attachment 3569673
> 
> I haven't bought a brand new Coach in ages, but the forest rip and repair Swagger was calling to me. It's gorgeous to look at, but I'm still on the fence after getting it in person. The leather isn't quite what I thought it would be for the price point, and I'm not 100% sold on the 27 size. I'm very torn.



I LOVE this so much!!!! If I were to start buying again...this would have been the bag I'd have gotten. 

Now I'm curious about the leather. Is it too thin? Stiff? Plastic feeling? 
The details on it are soooo gorgeous. Sigh. I hope the sale is over now...lol. I don't want to be tempted!


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> I LOVE this so much!!!! If I were to start buying again...this would have been the bag I'd have gotten.
> 
> Now I'm curious about the leather. Is it too thin? Stiff? Plastic feeling?
> The details on it are soooo gorgeous. Sigh. I hope the sale is over now...lol. I don't want to be tempted!


It's a little bit of all of the above. When I first opened it the leather was cold, so it felt worse. It's a little better now. All the gorgeous details make up for it enough that I've decided to keep it despite my initial reservations.


----------



## MDT

quinna said:


> It's a little bit of all of the above. When I first opened it the leather was cold, so it felt worse. It's a little better now. All the gorgeous details make up for it enough that I've decided to keep it despite my initial reservations.



So glad you're keeping it! I hope you enjoy carrying her!


----------



## LL777

My birthday gift to myself


----------



## Iamminda

LL777 said:


> My birthday gift to myself



Gorgeous -- love this color combo.  Enjoy!


----------



## LL777

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous -- love this color combo.  Enjoy!


Thanks


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> My birthday gift to myself


Congrats! It is beautiful. Enjoy and Happy Birthday.


----------



## alansgail

LL777 said:


> My birthday gift to myself



Wow, just a stunning color POP on your bag, congrats! Basic color bags are a necessity but having that pop of color can really lift your mood, right? I just got the Market Tote in red with the daisy field lining and can't stop looking at it.....as I'm sure you can't stop looking at your beauty.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## LL777

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! It is beautiful. Enjoy and Happy Birthday.


Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Rediscovered my love of Coach lately. Prefer the styles from years ago. Just received this beauty today, new with tags! Cobalt Juliette [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3569728



what a fantastic color and style. I too prefer the older styles.


----------



## quinna

LL777 said:


> My birthday gift to myself


Looove this color!


----------



## pbnjam

LL777 said:


> My birthday gift to myself



Love the colors on your bag! Such pretty flowers in the background too.


----------



## LL777

pbnjam said:


> Love the colors on your bag! Such pretty flowers in the background too.


Thank you. I think the colors are so unique


----------



## MDT

LL777 said:


> My birthday gift to myself



LOVE the bag! And the flowers!


----------



## LL777

MDT said:


> LOVE the bag! And the flowers!



Thanks


----------



## wintotty

I just got this wristlet at sale section, very happy with the price!


----------



## katev

I just posted a small reveal on the Marc Jacobs forum that includes 3 brands: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Cartier, and Coach! See it at the link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/3-brands-small-reveal.958829/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

katev said:


> I just posted a small reveal on the Marc Jacobs forum that includes 3 brands: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Cartier, and Coach! See it at the link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/3-brands-small-reveal.958829/



LOVE your Coach charm!! Congrats on the new MBMJ!


----------



## ZSP

katev said:


> I just posted a small reveal on the Marc Jacobs forum that includes 3 brands: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Cartier, and Coach! See it at the link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/3-brands-small-reveal.958829/


That's really nice!  Love your presentation too.


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> I just posted a small reveal on the Marc Jacobs forum that includes 3 brands: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Cartier, and Coach! See it at the link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/3-brands-small-reveal.958829/




Congrats on your lovely purchase!  It's heartwarming to see how much pride you took in your detailed presentation and the story behind your purchase.  Material things CAN bring joy!!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I just posted a small reveal on the Marc Jacobs forum that includes 3 brands: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Cartier, and Coach! See it at the link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/3-brands-small-reveal.958829/





bellebellebelle19 said:


> LOVE your Coach charm!! Congrats on the new MBMJ!





ZSP said:


> That's really nice!  Love your presentation too.





K.E.W. said:


> Congrats on your lovely purchase!  It's heartwarming to see how much pride you took in your detailed presentation and the story behind your purchase.  Material things CAN bring joy!!



Thanks so much! It's a small purchase but it made me so happy to see how everything just came together so well. I didn't have anything specific in mind when I picked up the Cartier dustbag or the Teddy Bear Charm, but I think they are just perfect for my new little MBMJ bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I just posted a small reveal on the Marc Jacobs forum that includes 3 brands: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Cartier, and Coach! See it at the link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/3-brands-small-reveal.958829/



Very cute and great combo! [emoji3]


----------



## popartist

I did a photo shoot this morning of my three latest Coach purchases, the first two were made at the Coach outlet at Woodbury Common yesterday, and the other recently at Century 21.

Collette Leather Satchel in Fuchsia - was 60% off at the outlet, some of the sales tags had F58410, and some 58410E, but the tag sewn into the bag were all 58410E, and it did come with a dustbag.  There were a couple of colors including more sedate ones, but I like bold.  MSRP $450, price at the outlet was $180.  Bag is more deep of a purple than what came out here, tried to adjust best I could for my crappy lighting.  It is very lightweight, big enough to fit work and other crap, but not so big to be overwhelming.




The other outlet purchase yesterday was the 75th Anniversary Penny Striped Crossbody!  I was looking for a casual small bag and this filled the bill.  Has three slip pockets too, one in the front under the flap, one inside the bag, and one in the back.  Style number was F57461. They were selling these for $90 (tags had MSRP at $350 but I think they really originally sold for $199 or something like that) and had several colors as well.





Finally here is the Charlie Hobo pebbled leather bag that I recently picked up in Century 21, it was on clearance at $133, tag said MSRP was $398 .  Although I see these on ebay with a F style number, my tage says 57133E, probably the same situation as the Colette bag, it is quite well made.



In non-Coach, I scored big with this Rebecca Minkoff Collection bag on clearance at the Barney's outlet yesterday, just $39 when it was originally $450!


----------



## K.E.W.

popartist said:


> I did a photo shoot this morning of my three latest Coach purchases, the first two were made at the Coach outlet at Woodbury Common yesterday, and the other recently at Century 21.
> 
> Collette Leather Satchel in Fuchsia - was 60% off at the outlet, some of the sales tags had F58410, and some 58410E, but the tag sewn into the bag were all 58410E, and it did come with a dustbag.  There were a couple of colors including more sedate ones, but I like bold.  MSRP $450, price at the outlet was $180.  Bag is more deep of a purple than what came out here, tried to adjust best I could for my crappy lighting.  It is very lightweight, big enough to fit work and other crap, but not so big to be overwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 3576293
> 
> 
> The other outlet purchase yesterday was the 75th Anniversary Penny Striped Crossbody!  I was looking for a casual small bag and this filled the bill.  Has three slip pockets too, one in the front under the flap, one inside the bag, and one in the back.  They were selling these for $90 (tags had MSRP at $350 but I think they really originally sold for $199 or something like that) and had several colors as well.
> 
> View attachment 3576295
> View attachment 3576296
> 
> 
> Finally here is the Charlie Hobo pebbled leather bag that I recently picked up in Century 21, it was on clearance at $133, tag said MSRP was $398 .  Although I see these on ebay with a F style number, my tage says 57133E, probably the same situation as the Colette bag, it is quite well made.
> View attachment 3576310
> 
> 
> In non-Coach, I scored big with this Rebecca Minkoff Collection bag on clearance at the Barney's outlet yesterday, just $39 when it was originally $450!




Congrats!  Nice variety...I can't believe the Rebecca Minkoff clearance price!!!  Even $99 would have been a steal!!


----------



## Iamminda

popartist said:


> I did a photo shoot this morning of my three latest Coach purchases, the first two were made at the Coach outlet at Woodbury Common yesterday, and the other recently at Century 21.
> 
> Collette Leather Satchel in Fuchsia - was 60% off at the outlet, some of the sales tags had F58410, and some 58410E, but the tag sewn into the bag were all 58410E, and it did come with a dustbag.  There were a couple of colors including more sedate ones, but I like bold.  MSRP $450, price at the outlet was $180.  Bag is more deep of a purple than what came out here, tried to adjust best I could for my crappy lighting.  It is very lightweight, big enough to fit work and other crap, but not so big to be overwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 3576293
> 
> 
> The other outlet purchase yesterday was the 75th Anniversary Penny Striped Crossbody!  I was looking for a casual small bag and this filled the bill.  Has three slip pockets too, one in the front under the flap, one inside the bag, and one in the back.  Style number was F57461. They were selling these for $90 (tags had MSRP at $350 but I think they really originally sold for $199 or something like that) and had several colors as well.
> 
> View attachment 3576295
> View attachment 3576296
> 
> 
> Finally here is the Charlie Hobo pebbled leather bag that I recently picked up in Century 21, it was on clearance at $133, tag said MSRP was $398 .  Although I see these on ebay with a F style number, my tage says 57133E, probably the same situation as the Colette bag, it is quite well made.
> View attachment 3576310
> 
> 
> In non-Coach, I scored big with this Rebecca Minkoff Collection bag on clearance at the Barney's outlet yesterday, just $39 when it was originally $450!



Nice haul -- congrats and enjoy


----------



## whateve

popartist said:


> I did a photo shoot this morning of my three latest Coach purchases, the first two were made at the Coach outlet at Woodbury Common yesterday, and the other recently at Century 21.
> 
> Collette Leather Satchel in Fuchsia - was 60% off at the outlet, some of the sales tags had F58410, and some 58410E, but the tag sewn into the bag were all 58410E, and it did come with a dustbag.  There were a couple of colors including more sedate ones, but I like bold.  MSRP $450, price at the outlet was $180.  Bag is more deep of a purple than what came out here, tried to adjust best I could for my crappy lighting.  It is very lightweight, big enough to fit work and other crap, but not so big to be overwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 3576293
> 
> 
> The other outlet purchase yesterday was the 75th Anniversary Penny Striped Crossbody!  I was looking for a casual small bag and this filled the bill.  Has three slip pockets too, one in the front under the flap, one inside the bag, and one in the back.  Style number was F57461. They were selling these for $90 (tags had MSRP at $350 but I think they really originally sold for $199 or something like that) and had several colors as well.
> 
> View attachment 3576295
> View attachment 3576296
> 
> 
> Finally here is the Charlie Hobo pebbled leather bag that I recently picked up in Century 21, it was on clearance at $133, tag said MSRP was $398 .  Although I see these on ebay with a F style number, my tage says 57133E, probably the same situation as the Colette bag, it is quite well made.
> View attachment 3576310
> 
> 
> In non-Coach, I scored big with this Rebecca Minkoff Collection bag on clearance at the Barney's outlet yesterday, just $39 when it was originally $450!


Great finds! I think the 75th Anniversary Penny did sell for $350 at one time since that was part of the full price collection. The E at the end of the style number is something I've seen on outlet bags before. I think it might mean the same thing as the F, made for factory. I love that Colette. The leather looks yummy and so does the color.


----------



## popartist

whateve said:


> Great finds! I think the 75th Anniversary Penny did sell for $350 at one time since that was part of the full price collection. The E at the end of the style number is something I've seen on outlet bags before. I think it might mean the same thing as the F, made for factory. I love that Colette. The leather looks yummy and so does the color.



The styles that end in E do seem to all end up in outlets and often also carry F numbers.  I read through the thread that talked about what it might mean, and while at the end there seemed to be a more definitive answer I am not sure it ever really made the definitive answer.  Having seen and felt a bunch of E bags, my theory is that the E bags are specifically for the outlets but of FP quality, just that they are older models that transitioned out of FP stores and/or are of less trendy style - my two E bags are of excellent leather and quality.  They are of older styles but the inside tag on both indicate that they were made in 2016. My theory does sort of align with the most definitive answer in the other discussion, which I think was that E stands for 'Extra', as in an extra run for a bag.


----------



## whateve

popartist said:


> The styles that end in E do seem to all end up in outlets and often also carry F numbers.  I read through the thread that talked about what it might mean, and while at the end there seemed to be a more definitive answer I am not sure it ever really made the definitive answer.  Having seen and felt a bunch of E bags, my theory is that the E bags are specifically for the outlets but of FP quality, just that they are older models that transitioned out of FP stores and/or are of less trendy style - my two E bags are of excellent leather and quality.  They are of older styles but the inside tag on both indicate that they were made in 2016. My theory does sort of align with the most definitive answer in the other discussion, which I think was that E stands for 'Extra', as in an extra run for a bag.


I was in on that original discussion. I bought a bag with an E in the creed that was originally a FP style, but one that had been around for awhile, so it made sense that maybe it was originally made for FP and before sewing in the creed, they decided to send it to factory stores instead. However, I don't think that can be the case with the Collette, as that style was only made for factory, if I'm not mistaken. Another theory could be that E does stand for extra, but it can mean extras of FP or factory styles. The Collette was released a few years ago. I'm surprised any are still around in factory stores, but if they had made another run, an extra run, that could account for them still being available.


----------



## Chihua5

After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!


Your bag is stunning!  I love it!  Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## yellowbernie

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!


Such a gorgeous bag..congrats


----------



## HesitantShopper

popartist said:


> I did a photo shoot this morning of my three latest Coach purchases, the first two were made at the Coach outlet at Woodbury Common yesterday, and the other recently at Century 21.
> 
> Collette Leather Satchel in Fuchsia - was 60% off at the outlet, some of the sales tags had F58410, and some 58410E, but the tag sewn into the bag were all 58410E, and it did come with a dustbag.  There were a couple of colors including more sedate ones, but I like bold.  MSRP $450, price at the outlet was $180.  Bag is more deep of a purple than what came out here, tried to adjust best I could for my crappy lighting.  It is very lightweight, big enough to fit work and other crap, but not so big to be overwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 3576293
> 
> 
> The other outlet purchase yesterday was the 75th Anniversary Penny Striped Crossbody!  I was looking for a casual small bag and this filled the bill.  Has three slip pockets too, one in the front under the flap, one inside the bag, and one in the back.  Style number was F57461. They were selling these for $90 (tags had MSRP at $350 but I think they really originally sold for $199 or something like that) and had several colors as well.
> 
> View attachment 3576295
> View attachment 3576296
> 
> 
> Finally here is the Charlie Hobo pebbled leather bag that I recently picked up in Century 21, it was on clearance at $133, tag said MSRP was $398 .  Although I see these on ebay with a F style number, my tage says 57133E, probably the same situation as the Colette bag, it is quite well made.
> View attachment 3576310
> 
> 
> In non-Coach, I scored big with this Rebecca Minkoff Collection bag on clearance at the Barney's outlet yesterday, just $39 when it was originally $450!



Fabulous purchases!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!



Nice! great touch with the dino on the tag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

wintotty said:


> I just got this wristlet at sale section, very happy with the price!



How fun! love the turnlock ...


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> I just posted a small reveal on the Marc Jacobs forum that includes 3 brands: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Cartier, and Coach! See it at the link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/3-brands-small-reveal.958829/



Nice finds!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!



That bag is GORGEOUS!!! [emoji173]


----------



## Hobbsy

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!



Beautiful!


----------



## MDT

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!



This is absolutely gorgeous! I love the silver!


----------



## pbnjam

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!


This is really pretty! Do you feel like it it a medium sized bag? I wonder how much it can hold. The monogram is really cute too.


----------



## Chihua5

pbnjam said:


> This is really pretty! Do you feel like it it a medium sized bag? I wonder how much it can hold. The monogram is really cute too.


It holds a lot, as it opens up very wide as it has magnet closures on the sides.  I would consider this a medium bag.   There was a thread called "Fall 2016 Drifter reveal" that shows in more detail how much it can hold--I would paste the link but not sure how to do that!


----------



## Kidclarke

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!


Beautiful! The rexy matches it so well, I didn't know they monogrammed rexy.


----------



## K.E.W.

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!



That really IS cool with the lighting!  Wear it in good health!!


----------



## LauraTracy

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!





 

I love it man!


----------



## gwenni08

I found this beauty (Beechwood Nomad) at the Clarksburg Premium Outlets for $145. I couldn't pass it up because of the price. It's the cheapest Nomad I found thus far. I actually have a mini nomad collection now. (Colors: Chalk, Beechwood, Burgundy, Dark Fog, and Black)


----------



## Geogirl

gwenni08 said:


> I found this beauty (Beechwood Nomad) at the Clarksburg Premium Outlets for $145. I couldn't pass it up because of the price. It's the cheapest Nomad I found thus far. I actually have a mini nomad collection now. (Colors: Chalk, Beechwood, Burgundy, Dark Fog, and Black)
> View attachment 3588731


Congrats on the great deal, this colour is so pretty. Sounds like you have a pretty little collection


----------



## pbnjam

Just got this black Market tote (2nd one) and charms from the outlet yesterday.


----------



## MKB0925

gwenni08 said:


> I found this beauty (Beechwood Nomad) at the Clarksburg Premium Outlets for $145. I couldn't pass it up because of the price. It's the cheapest Nomad I found thus far. I actually have a mini nomad collection now. (Colors: Chalk, Beechwood, Burgundy, Dark Fog, and Black)
> View attachment 3588731



Love this color and great deal!


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> Just got this black Market tote (2nd one) and charms from the outlet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3589188



Love this bag!


----------



## MonsieurMode

pbnjam said:


> Just got this black Market tote (2nd one) and charms from the outlet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3589188



LOVE all the nyc bag charms right now!!! What is that triangle-shaped, Coach box in the left of your picture?! It's a weird shape for a gift box.


----------



## pbnjam

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag!


Thank you MKB0925! This is my 2nd market tote. I just got a red one with daisy lining recently. I love that one so much. Now that I have a black one, I feel like I don't need to buy a Neverfull mm. I am tote complete. [emoji1]


MonsieurMode said:


> LOVE all the nyc bag charms right now!!! What is that triangle-shaped, Coach box in the left of your picture?! It's a weird shape for a gift box.



At first from the coachoutlet online sale, I wasn't interested in the NYC charms. But seeing them in real life, changed my mind. They are really cute and substantial. Plus it was on sale! So now I'm happy to have them!

The lunchbox was a free gift for my purchase. I gave it to my niece already. A lil random but it had a small pack of pretzels, chex mix and crackers.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gwenni08 said:


> I found this beauty (Beechwood Nomad) at the Clarksburg Premium Outlets for $145. I couldn't pass it up because of the price. It's the cheapest Nomad I found thus far. I actually have a mini nomad collection now. (Colors: Chalk, Beechwood, Burgundy, Dark Fog, and Black)
> View attachment 3588731



oh great find! i love the leather on these.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Just got this black Market tote (2nd one) and charms from the outlet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3589188



What fun fobs! great tote too.


----------



## LL777

My only dinky


----------



## wintotty

LL777 said:


> My only dinky



Ohhhhh.....did you just get this?? I LOVE this dinky, I think this is one of the prettiest dinky


----------



## LL777

wintotty said:


> Ohhhhh.....did you just get this?? I LOVE this dinky, I think this is one of the prettiest dinky


Thank you . No, I got it a week ago off eBay. I like the green flowers


----------



## Sarah03

After Purse Fan Girl posted pics of this, I went running to the boutique....
Tea Rose Appliqué Clutch in BP/Black Pink, 58181 BPL4G 
Ta Da!!


----------



## LL777

I love the color combination. What can you fit inside?


----------



## Purse FanGirl

LL777 said:


> I love the color combination. What can you fit inside?



I was surprised how much actually fits in.

Basic necessities. IPhone 7 Plus not in a case (this was a dealbraker-for me...it had to fit a 7 Plus) [emoji4], a few credit cards and ID, some cash and coin, lipgloss, a couple of Kleenex. If you don't have a 7 Plus, it fits even more.


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats ladies on these beautiful tea rose pieces!!!  They sure are pretty.  



Sarah03 said:


> After Purse Fan Girl posted pics of this, I went running to the boutique....
> Tea Rose Appliqué Clutch in BP/Black Pink, 58181 BPL4G
> Ta Da!!
> View attachment 3589761
> View attachment 3589762
> View attachment 3589763





LL777 said:


> My only dinky


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Just got this black Market tote (2nd one) and charms from the outlet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3589188



Congrats on this nice tote -- does the inside lining have flowers and skulls?   Great charms for a NYC gal (if memory serves me right) .


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> My only dinky



Very pretty! [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> After Purse Fan Girl posted pics of this, I went running to the boutique....
> Tea Rose Appliqué Clutch in BP/Black Pink, 58181 BPL4G
> Ta Da!!
> View attachment 3589761
> View attachment 3589762
> View attachment 3589763



So cute AND pretty!! [emoji173]. What can you fit inside?


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this nice tote -- does the inside lining have flowers and skulls?   Great charms for a NYC gal (if memory serves me right) .


Thank you Iamminda. Yup I live in NYC. Definitely works for me!

Inside lining:







HesitantShopper said:


> What fun fobs! great tote too.


Thank you HS! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Purse FanGirl

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute AND pretty!! [emoji173]. What can you fit inside?



See response several posts above. [emoji4] iPhone 7 Plus. Credit cards, lip gloss, cash, coin...


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sarah03 said:


> After Purse Fan Girl posted pics of this, I went running to the boutique....
> Tea Rose Appliqué Clutch in BP/Black Pink, 58181 BPL4G
> Ta Da!!
> View attachment 3589761
> View attachment 3589762
> View attachment 3589763



I love that yours has attachment points for a strap!!!  My regular clutch doesn't have them!  Did yours come with a strap?



pbnjam said:


> Thank you Iamminda. Yup I live in NYC. Definitely works for me!
> 
> Inside lining:
> View attachment 3589919
> 
> View attachment 3589920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji177]



I am in love with that skull lining.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

faintlymacabre said:


> I love that yours has attachment points for a strap!!!  My regular clutch doesn't have them!  Did yours come with a strap?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with that skull lining.



The tea rose clutch comes with a wristlet strap. But not a longer strap. I will be using my alternate strap I purchased on PCE or my leather and chain dinky strap in it.


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute AND pretty!! [emoji173]. What can you fit inside?





Iamminda said:


> Congrats ladies on these beautiful tea rose pieces!!!  They sure are pretty.





LL777 said:


> I love the color combination. What can you fit inside?



Thanks guys! I just love it. 
I tried it out last night. I can fit my iPhone 6 with a slim case, cards, cash, and chapstick. It does hold a surprising amount. I'm hesitant to put my chapstick in there because it does bulk up, but it closes easily.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks guys! I just love it.
> I tried it out last night. I can fit my iPhone 6 with a slim case, cards, cash, and chapstick. It does hold a surprising amount. I'm hesitant to put my chapstick in there because it does bulk up, but it closes easily.



Please post a pic sometime if you don't mind. [emoji3].


----------



## K.E.W.

pbnjam said:


> Thank you MKB0925! This is my 2nd market tote. I just got a red one with daisy lining recently. I love that one so much. Now that I have a black one, I feel like I don't need to buy a Neverfull mm. I am tote complete. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> At first from the coachoutlet online sale, I wasn't interested in the NYC charms. But seeing them in real life, changed my mind. They are really cute and substantial. Plus it was on sale! So now I'm happy to have them!
> 
> The lunchbox was a free gift for my purchase. I gave it to my niece already. A lil random but it had a small pack of pretzels, chex mix and crackers.




Yes indeed, you ARE tote complete now!  Those charms all make me smile!  What are they made of?  I can't tell from the pics.  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

K.E.W. said:


> Yes indeed, you ARE tote complete now!  Those charms all make me smile!  What are they made of?  I can't tell from the pics.  Congrats!



Thank you K.E.W. Looks like leather. [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> After Purse Fan Girl posted pics of this, I went running to the boutique....
> Tea Rose Appliqué Clutch in BP/Black Pink, 58181 BPL4G
> Ta Da!!
> View attachment 3589761
> View attachment 3589762
> View attachment 3589763



very nice!


----------



## couchette

I got my Chelsa Currant/Red last week.  Not bad for only $135! See it's soldout at Macys now.  I was looking for a small red handbag.  Little worried since reviews on Macys was mixed.  I love it


----------



## couchette

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3578370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the wallet that matches this Drifter as a gift... had to buy the handbag to match right?  My SA monogramed it with a silver  Rexy for me, loving how the light hits the silver; it seems to glitter!


I think that's one of the prettiest Coach bags ever, love it


----------



## whateve

couchette said:


> View attachment 3591126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Chelsa Currant/Red last week.  Not bad for only $135! See it's soldout at Macys now.  I was looking for a small red handbag.  Little worried since reviews on Macys was mixed.  I love it


Looks beautiful! I am tempted to get another Chelsea after my turquoise croc one turned out to be so nice.


----------



## couchette

whateve said:


> Looks beautiful! I am tempted to get another Chelsea after my turquoise croc one turned out to be so nice.


oh no! I love the size of the Chelsea.  I struggle with evening bags being a little too small.  I need an evening bag that fits eyeglasses, few make up items, iphone6S,bulky car keys and small wallet. And need option of a crossbag strap. Not too big or small I'm more than pleased with the size, it's just perfect for me.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice!


Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> Please post a pic sometime if you don't mind. [emoji3].



I will try taking pics with my iPad tonight!


----------



## K.E.W.

pbnjam said:


> Thank you K.E.W. Looks like leather. [emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3591030




Thx for posting close-ups of the leather!  They are so cute!


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> Thx for posting close-ups of the leather!  They are so cute!




I just grabbed this brand new Furry Rexy charm from the Spring 2017 collection.  It wasn't listed till around midnight; glad I stayed up to keep an eye on the website.

Isn't he a beauty?  I'll post pics when he arrives!  The B&W is nice and neutral, and I love the fur.


----------



## dl787

K.E.W. said:


> I just grabbed this brand new Furry Rexy charm from the Spring 2017 collection.  It wasn't listed till around midnight; glad I stayed up to keep an eye on the website.
> 
> Isn't he a beauty?  I'll post pics when he arrives!  The B&W is nice and neutral, and I love the fur.



Love it. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> I just grabbed this brand new Furry Rexy charm from the Spring 2017 collection.  It wasn't listed till around midnight; glad I stayed up to keep an eye on the website.
> 
> Isn't he a beauty?  I'll post pics when he arrives!  The B&W is nice and neutral, and I love the fur.


Congrats! He is adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## sb2

Just picked up this beautiful Edie. Love this has feet


----------



## LL777

Received this tea rose rogue 25 today and the clutch yesterday. What will arrive tomorrow? A black rogue with old brass hardware. What a week!!!!


----------



## sb2

Very pretty


LL777 said:


> Received this tea rose rogue 25 today and the clutch yesterday. What will arrive tomorrow? A black rogue with old brass hardware. What a week!!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

LL777 said:


> Received this tea rose rogue 25 today and the clutch yesterday. What will arrive tomorrow? A black rogue with old brass hardware. What a week!!!!



Pretty!  That Empreinte isn't so shabby either.


----------



## Sarah03

I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again. 




I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March. 


Then I added this because it was free:


----------



## Geogirl

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again.
> View attachment 3601267
> View attachment 3601268
> View attachment 3601269
> 
> I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March.
> View attachment 3601270
> 
> Then I added this because it was free:
> View attachment 3601272


Love all the floral themes! Great picks.


----------



## leechiyong

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again.
> View attachment 3601267
> View attachment 3601268
> View attachment 3601269
> 
> I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March.
> View attachment 3601270
> 
> Then I added this because it was free:
> View attachment 3601272


Just ordered the Dinkier, so excited to see IRL pics of the wallet.  What do you think of the color?  Is it super vibrant?


----------



## Sarah03

Geogirl said:


> Love all the floral themes! Great picks.


Thank you!


leechiyong said:


> Just ordered the Dinkier, so excited to see IRL pics of the wallet.  What do you think of the color?  Is it super vibrant?



It's so gorgeous- if you love pink I think you'll be pleased! IMO, the pic of the interior that I posted is closest to the color IRL. The photos do not do it justice. Post pics when you get your dinkier!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again.
> View attachment 3601267
> View attachment 3601268
> View attachment 3601269
> 
> I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March.
> View attachment 3601270
> 
> Then I added this because it was free:
> View attachment 3601272



So so pretty.  I love pink and floral -- this is what I call a pink floral perfection.  Enjoy!


----------



## leechiyong

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> It's so gorgeous- if you love pink I think you'll be pleased! IMO, the pic of the interior that I posted is closest to the color IRL. The photos do not do it justice. Post pics when you get your dinkier!


Thank you!  

Yay!!!!!  I'm a huge pink fan, especially neon or bright pinks. I'm supposed to be on a pink bag moratorium (pretty much for the rest of my life), but I couldn't resist the color and the interior.  I'll definitely post pics here.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again.
> View attachment 3601267
> View attachment 3601268
> View attachment 3601269
> 
> I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March.
> View attachment 3601270
> 
> Then I added this because it was free:
> View attachment 3601272


I love everything you got,  and will be getting! I'm just mesmerized by pink this year!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Loooove.  Can you comment on the usability/durability of that wallet?  I'm super tempted by the red, but am not sure if the awesome and soft glovetanned leather will hold up over time.  Or is it perhaps a firmer leather used for the wallets??  Also, do you find that it has enough space for your needs?


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I love everything you got,  and will be getting! I'm just mesmerized by pink this year!


Thank you! Same here- I'm so excited for the pink that I am selling off stuff to make room. Lol


leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yay!!!!!  I'm a huge pink fan, especially neon or bright pinks. I'm supposed to be on a pink bag moratorium (pretty much for the rest of my life), but I couldn't resist the color and the interior.  I'll definitely post pics here.


You & me both. I have more pink than I should, but I love it so much. Forget the pink ban, we need to buy all the pink things!!


Iamminda said:


> So so pretty.  I love pink and floral -- this is what I call a pink floral perfection.  Enjoy!



Thank you! I was going to buy the LV ZCP in RB but I'm glad I waited. I think this style will work better for me & the color is pretty close.


----------



## leechiyong

Sarah03 said:


> You & me both. I have more pink than I should, but I love it so much. Forget the pink ban, we need to buy all the pink things!!


Lol, right?  This is the worst time of year for me to go to Target.  Tell DH, "I just need to run to Target to pick this," then get a text message two and a half hours later, "You ok?"  Response, "PINK!!!!!"

It's totally a different pink though, so it's justifiable, right?  Hehe.


----------



## tlo

Went to an LV event yet this is what came home with me!!


----------



## Sarah03

leechiyong said:


> Lol, right?  This is the worst time of year for me to go to Target.  Tell DH, "I just need to run to Target to pick this," then get a text message two and a half hours later, "You ok?"  Response, "PINK!!!!!"
> 
> It's totally a different pink though, so it's justifiable, right?  Hehe.



Oh yes, Target is a dangerous place to go when you are alone.  You go to buy one thing, and then next thing you know $200 is gone! 
You're right, it's a totally different pink, so you need it!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

tlo said:


> Went to an LV event yet this is what came home with me!!
> 
> View attachment 3601424



LOVE everything about this bag!  Congrats!


----------



## tlo

faintlymacabre said:


> LOVE everything about this bag!  Congrats!


Thank you faintlymacabre!!!  I'm thrilled


----------



## Purse FanGirl

tlo said:


> Went to an LV event yet this is what came home with me!!
> 
> View attachment 3601424



This is GORGEOUS! Enjoy!


----------



## Teagaggle

tlo said:


> Went to an LV event yet this is what came home with me!!
> 
> View attachment 3601424


I love this bag! It is so dang beautiful!  Lucky!


----------



## tlo

Purse FanGirl said:


> This is GORGEOUS! Enjoy!



thank you Purse FanGirl!


----------



## tlo

Teagaggle said:


> I love this bag! It is so dang beautiful!  Lucky!



Thanks Teagaggle!!! I was very lucky!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Went to an LV event yet this is what came home with me!!
> 
> View attachment 3601424



Beautiful Rogue!  Must say, loving all your new bags


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Rogue!  Must say, loving all your new bags



Thank you Iamminda.  I need to stop and just enjoy what I have!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again.
> View attachment 3601267
> View attachment 3601268
> View attachment 3601269
> 
> I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March.
> View attachment 3601270
> 
> Then I added this because it was free:
> View attachment 3601272



All so cute! [emoji173]


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> All so cute! [emoji173]



Thank you!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again.
> View attachment 3601267
> View attachment 3601268
> View attachment 3601269
> 
> I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March.
> View attachment 3601270
> 
> Then I added this because it was free:
> View attachment 3601272



This neon and pink collection is beautiful. I have a feeling the pink is going to just fly out the doors. This has to be one of the most beautiful and luxe collections in Coach's history.


----------



## K.E.W.

Purse FanGirl said:


> This is GORGEOUS! Enjoy!




Enjoy, congrats!


----------



## jenn805

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again.
> View attachment 3601267
> View attachment 3601268
> View attachment 3601269
> 
> I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March.
> View attachment 3601270
> 
> Then I added this because it was free:
> View attachment 3601272


Love all of them


----------



## SEWDimples

sb2 said:


> View attachment 3600463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up this beautiful Edie. Love this has feet


Congrats! Enjoy your new bag. Like the detail.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered the small Neon Pink 1941 wallet as soon as it hit the website! I know it has been posted already, but I love it so you must look at it again.
> View attachment 3601267
> View attachment 3601268
> View attachment 3601269
> 
> I also ordered this keychain but it is on backorder until March.
> View attachment 3601270
> 
> Then I added this because it was free:
> View attachment 3601272



oh love the inside of that wallet!


----------



## Teagaggle

My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.


----------



## leechiyong

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624


Love everything!  The scarf, the grey! Congrats!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624



This is gorgeous. Pure joy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624



Nice! Love the pop of pink from the scarf! [emoji173]


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624


Love this grey -- the scarf looks really nice.


----------



## pbnjam

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624



Gorgeous! I love the wrapped handle! Does this bag come with a longer strap? 

Congrats!


----------



## Teagaggle

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! I love the wrapped handle! Does this bag come with a longer strap?
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you! It comes with detachable shoulder straps, like the Rogue.


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624




    !!!!!!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624




Now that I've recovered from fainting, I must know -- what color is the interior of this beauty??  The lame Coach website simply refuses to show the interior of the grey -- the other colors they show.  I know it comes with the attached interior pouch, but don't know the color inside!  I googled around and had no luck.

I am ready to pull the trigger on this grey tote, but would LOVE it if you could snap the interior and post here -- nothing fancy -- I know exactly how the interior and pouch look, EXCEPT for the color!  Only if you have a moment!

I'm already dreaming about how cool my B&W Punk Rexy charm will look on this beauty -- the grey is sooooo neutral!!

PS, congrats again!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

K.E.W. said:


> Now that I've recovered from fainting, I must know -- what color is the interior of this beauty??  The lame Coach website simply refuses to show the interior of the grey -- the other colors they show.  I know it comes with the attached interior pouch, but don't know the color inside!  I googled around and had no luck.
> 
> I am ready to pull the trigger on this grey tote, but would LOVE it if you could snap the interior and post here -- nothing fancy -- I know exactly how the interior and pouch look, EXCEPT for the color!  Only if you have a moment!
> 
> I'm already dreaming about how cool my B&W Punk Rexy charm will look on this beauty -- the grey is sooooo neutral!!
> 
> PS, congrats again!!!


Hi!
Thanks! Obvi, I think its very pretty...but I'm gonna have to really try it out around the house with my stuff in it. I'm so not a tote girl but have some travel coming up that I think it may be good for. We'll see. The grey tote is bordeaux on the inside...as if it could be any better combo! I asked the chat gal on Coach's site earlier & she said grey...NOT! Here's a quick photo...I think it captures the color...pouch to the side.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624


I love everything about this set!!!!!  Is the scarf new? I can't find it on the website. I've been looking for something exactly like this (or like the scarf they put on one of the watches). 

Congrats on your purchases!!! This is really making me want to jump on a tote...


----------



## pbnjam

After seeing this wallet here, I knew I needed this wallet. Love the compact size and still have a full size bill slot.

Got the red one. Here is some size comparison to my other wallets.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> After seeing this wallet here, I knew I needed this wallet. Love the compact size and still have a full size bill slot.
> 
> Got the red one. Here is some size comparison to my other wallets.
> 
> View attachment 3603867
> 
> View attachment 3603869
> 
> View attachment 3603870
> 
> View attachment 3603871



Oh that is beautiful -- love the floral design. When you get a chance, can you show the inside/layout of the black and white one?   Thanks


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 3603814
> 
> Hi!
> Thanks! Obvi, I think its very pretty...but I'm gonna have to really try it out around the house with my stuff in it. I'm so not a tote girl but have some travel coming up that I think it may be good for. We'll see. The grey tote is bordeaux on the inside...as if it could be any better combo! I asked the chat gal on Coach's site earlier & she said grey...NOT! Here's a quick photo...I think it captures the color...pouch to the side.




Thx so much!!  Oh so you're not a tote gal?  I AM, so that's why I'm drooling....bordeaux is not my fave color but it looks beautiful here!

I've always said that Coach's online customer service or chat is virtually useless....she couldn't even give you the correct color because for some unknown reason Coach keeps them ignorant of knowing anything useful.  So when she looked on her monitor, she saw what YOU saw, and no more, lol!  There is NO reason that Coach does not offer a view of the interior of a bag they are currently selling!!  Sorry to vent, but I guess to Coach ANYTHING to get customers into a brick and mortar store, including useless phone reps, is fair game.

Anyway, i really appreciate your photo -- hope you figure out whether you'll keep the bag.  For travel, I wonder if that simple hook closure across the top is secure enough?

I'm still ready to pull the trigger  !


----------



## K.E.W.

pbnjam said:


> After seeing this wallet here, I knew I needed this wallet. Love the compact size and still have a full size bill slot.
> 
> Got the red one. Here is some size comparison to my other wallets.
> 
> View attachment 3603867
> 
> View attachment 3603869
> 
> View attachment 3603870
> 
> View attachment 3603871




Nice wallet collection, and the new red one is stunning!  I have some of the other two styles also...great variety!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Oh that is beautiful -- love the floral design. When you get a chance, can you show the inside/layout of the black and white one?   Thanks



Thank you! Sure the black and white one is an older wallet that I love as well. But this layout is no longer for sale at Coach.com. The print is called Badlands I think.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! Sure the black and white one is an older wallet that I love as well. But this layout is no longer for sale at Coach.com. The print is called Badlands I think.
> 
> View attachment 3603886



Thanks for the pic.  Great print and super cute.  The size/shape reminds of the ZCP.


----------



## pbnjam

K.E.W. said:


> Nice wallet collection, and the new red one is stunning!  I have some of the other two styles also...great variety!


Thank you K.EW. [emoji4]


Iamminda said:


> Oh that is beautiful -- love the floral design. When you get a chance, can you show the inside/layout of the black and white one?   Thanks


Also I forgot to mention that the black/ white one also has a full size bill compartment.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the pic.  Great print and super cute.  The size/shape reminds of the ZCP.



Yes it does! Actually there is a wallet out right now called the Medium zip around wallet 57538 and 57726 that is similar to the discontinued version of zippy compact wallet.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Yes it does! Actually there is a wallet out right now called the Medium zip around wallet 57538 and 57726 that is similar to the discontinued version of zippy compact wallet.


Thanks for the info -- I will check it out


----------



## faintlymacabre

pbnjam said:


> After seeing this wallet here, I knew I needed this wallet. Love the compact size and still have a full size bill slot.
> 
> Got the red one. Here is some size comparison to my other wallets.
> 
> View attachment 3603867
> 
> View attachment 3603869
> 
> View attachment 3603870
> 
> View attachment 3603871


Looove this! Red was the one that called to me as well. I am definitely hitting the store this week...


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the pic.  Great print and super cute.  The size/shape reminds of the ZCP.




I believe Coach used to call it Continental Medium wallet -- (the B&W floral).  The similar one currently selling is a miniature version of it, I think.


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> I believe Coach used to call it Continental Medium wallet -- (the B&W floral).  The similar one currently selling is a miniature version of it, I think.


Thanks K


----------



## pbnjam

faintlymacabre said:


> Looove this! Red was the one that called to me as well. I am definitely hitting the store this week...


Thank you! Red works with more of my bags but I love the pink too! You need it. Hope to see your reveal.


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624


Very chic looking!


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> Yes it does! Actually there is a wallet out right now called the Medium zip around wallet 57538 and 57726 that is similar to the discontinued version of zippy compact wallet.


Yes! And it comes in 4 or 5 colors! Looks like a nice wallet.


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 3603814
> 
> Hi!
> Thanks! Obvi, I think its very pretty...but I'm gonna have to really try it out around the house with my stuff in it. I'm so not a tote girl but have some travel coming up that I think it may be good for. We'll see. The grey tote is bordeaux on the inside...as if it could be any better combo! I asked the chat gal on Coach's site earlier & she said grey...NOT! Here's a quick photo...I think it captures the color...pouch to the side.


I have to ask about the scarf also. Do you have a style # for it? I don't see it on website.


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 3603814
> 
> Hi!
> Thanks! Obvi, I think its very pretty...but I'm gonna have to really try it out around the house with my stuff in it. I'm so not a tote girl but have some travel coming up that I think it may be good for. We'll see. The grey tote is bordeaux on the inside...as if it could be any better combo! I asked the chat gal on Coach's site earlier & she said grey...NOT! Here's a quick photo...I think it captures the color...pouch to the side.




Omg, what have I done??    I've just pulled the trigger!!  Should be here by Friday!!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Omg, what have I done??    I've just pulled the trigger!!  Should be here by Friday!!


Lolol! Why don't you think about it a minute? Whoops.....times up! Order on the way! Way to go, it's a stunning tote.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Lolol! Why don't you think about it a minute? Whoops.....times up! Order on the way! Way to go, it's a stunning tote.




Haha, you sure know the drill!  Talk about heart palpitations! ... 

I've secretly had my eye on that grey beauty -- and Teagaggle's reveal just pushed me over the edge!

So you see, it's not even my fault!  

PS -  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, you sure know the drill!  Talk about heart palpitations! ...
> 
> I've secretly had my eye on that grey beauty -- and Teagaggle's reveal just pushed me over the edge!
> 
> So you see, it's not even my fault!


I know, she's a major enabler! [emoji23] it's just so much nicer to see pictures people post here because they're almost always better than the ones Coach posts. It's gorgeous, I love the gray, very classy and classic bag that will never look outdated. Yayyy! But shame on that Teagaggle.[emoji41]


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I know, she's a major enabler! [emoji23] it's just so much nicer to see pictures people post here because they're almost always better than the ones Coach posts. It's gorgeous, I love the gray, very classy and classic bag that will never look outdated. Yayyy! But shame on that Teagaggle.[emoji41]




Thx for reminding me that this bag will NEVER look outdated!  It's understated simplicity WILL keep it a classic, you're right!

But yeah, that Teagaggle is a dangerous individual!!  I may have to block her -- this is all her fault!  How can she sleep at night?


----------



## faintlymacabre

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! Red works with more of my bags but I love the pink too! You need it. Hope to see your reveal.


I think it's the sparser nature of the floral print inside that I prefer over the others, too. Gorgeous!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Hobbsy said:


> I know, she's a major enabler! [emoji23] it's just so much nicer to see pictures people post here because they're almost always better than the ones Coach posts. It's gorgeous, I love the gray, very classy and classic bag that will never look outdated. Yayyy! But shame on that Teagaggle.[emoji41]



Really, it's not her fault. Coach is the enabler. 

If Coach would just get rid of these 1941s, we could all go back in time to when life was simpler...to the "old days" when we could just pick out a canvas bag with some configuration of overlapping Cs for a couple hundred bucks and call it a day.


----------



## Hobbsy

Purse FanGirl said:


> Really, it's not her fault. Coach is the enabler.
> 
> If Coach would just get rid of these 1941s, we could all go back in time to when life was simpler...to the "old days" when we could just pick out a canvas bag with some configuration of overlapping Cs for a couple hundred bucks and call it a day.


Lol! Very true! I'm just picking on Teagaggle because she has a beautiful bag collection!


----------



## K.E.W.

Purse FanGirl said:


> Really, it's not her fault. Coach is the enabler.
> 
> If Coach would just get rid of these 1941s, we could all go back in time to when life was simpler...to the "old days" when we could just pick out a canvas bag with some configuration of overlapping Cs for a couple hundred bucks and call it a day.




Hmm...I see your point.  So Teagaggle herself is a victim (as we all are)!  That evil, evil Coach!  





Purse FanGirl said:


> Really, it's not her fault. Coach is the enabler.
> 
> If Coach would just get rid of these 1941s, we could all go back in time to when life was simpler...to the "old days" when we could just pick out a canvas bag with some configuration of overlapping Cs for a couple hundred bucks and call it a day.


----------



## whateve

Purse FanGirl said:


> Really, it's not her fault. Coach is the enabler.
> 
> If Coach would just get rid of these 1941s, we could all go back in time to when life was simpler...to the "old days" when we could just pick out a canvas bag with some configuration of overlapping Cs for a couple hundred bucks and call it a day.


I guess I'm a lot older than you. For me the old days is when I would go to a Coach store once a year and buy an all leather bag for just over $100. I don't think outlets existed back then. It never occurred to me to wait for things to go on sale.


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> I guess I'm a lot older than you. For me the old days is when I would go to a Coach store once a year and buy an all leather bag for just over $100. I don't think outlets existed back then. It never occurred to me to wait for things to go on sale.


That's because they never did..(go on sale).


----------



## Teagaggle

LOL...sorry for the late delay...my ears were  ringing last night & now I know why 
I blame Coach, in particular the 1941 collection. I'd write more but I'm at work & supposed to be paying attn...
I'm on the fence about the tote...like I said, note a tote girl but I'm trying...
As for the scarf, it doesn't appear its online yet. Its a bandana $195, stlye 59186. Also comes in red/black which I may get for my red Rogue. The one young SA there had a Rogue 25 with both handles covered with colorful scarves...wasadorable! I'm so stealing this look!
Sorry for enabling...we've all been there! I love TPF  but it is dangerous!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> LOL...sorry for the late delay...my ears were  ringing last night & now I know why
> I blame Coach, in particular the 1941 collection. I'd write more but I'm at work & supposed to be paying attn...
> I'm on the fence about the tote...like I said, note a tote girl but I'm trying...
> As for the scarf, it doesn't appear its online yet. Its a bandana $195, stlye 59186. Also comes in red/black which I may get for my red Rogue. The one young SA there had a Rogue 25 with both handles covered with colorful scarves...wasadorable! I'm so stealing this look!
> Sorry for enabling...we've all been there! I love TPF  but it is dangerous!



Thanks for the item number!  I'll be hunting for the red/black scarf when I hit the store today!  I have a ton of black bags and that will make for a perfect accent.  Also, if I am to purchase that black Link version of the tote later on...  *shifty eyes*


----------



## faintlymacabre

Red red reveal! I got the compact wallet, red/black bandana scarf (it's a diamond shape!), and they gifted me this heart coin purse! 

Apologies for the crappy in car photo, but I was excited and couldn't wait for a nice staged at home shot. Haha...


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> Red red reveal! I got the compact wallet, red/black bandana scarf (it's a diamond shape!), and they gifted me this heart coin purse!
> 
> Apologies for the crappy in car photo, but I was excited and couldn't wait for a nice staged at home shot. Haha...
> 
> View attachment 3604632



Oh wow all so cute! What a nice little heart gift too. [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

faintlymacabre said:


> Red red reveal! I got the compact wallet, red/black bandana scarf (it's a diamond shape!), and they gifted me this heart coin purse!
> 
> Apologies for the crappy in car photo, but I was excited and couldn't wait for a nice staged at home shot. Haha...
> 
> View attachment 3604632



Beautiful items  -- I especially love that heart coin purse.  I am very drawn to little heart shaped objects .


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue tote, accessorized with one of Coach's scarves & new wristlet, which I may use as a wallet. This whole ensemble is VERY out of the box for me but I think its beautiful. I'll play around with it & see how I feel about it all. Wanted to share. I love the scarf wrapped around the short handle. Can't take credit for it, but once the SA did it at the store, I fell in love. I also think the scarf would look good on the all black Rogue tote or even the black Dakotah with the pink inside trim.
> View attachment 3603624



Any scarf-tying tips??


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> Any scarf-tying tips??


Oh, great! You got the bandana! I wish I could say yes. I untied mine from the handle so I could remove the tags & can't get it on all nice & tight. I get frustrated by things like this & so I tossed it across the room (as violently as one could a small silk scarf  ).
That said, I found this video on you tube that shows exactly how the SA at my store did it. I think it works best with a square scarf but clearly it can be done with this one.

Let me know how you make out. 
I'm on the fence about the tote. I fear its not structured enough for me. I'm such a Rogue girl...still pondering.


----------



## pbnjam

faintlymacabre said:


> Red red reveal! I got the compact wallet, red/black bandana scarf (it's a diamond shape!), and they gifted me this heart coin purse!
> 
> Apologies for the crappy in car photo, but I was excited and couldn't wait for a nice staged at home shot. Haha...
> 
> View attachment 3604632


Beautiful haul! I noticed the scarf is diamond shaped too. I wonder if you just roll it into one long strip and then wrap around the handles.


----------



## faintlymacabre

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful haul! I noticed the scarf is diamond shaped too. I wonder if you just roll it into one long strip and then wrap around the handles.


I have it wrapped onto my black pebbled Borough! It's not perfect but still manages to look cute. Hopefully I'll get better with practice.


----------



## MDT

It's 4am where I'm at and I can't even sleep because I've been thinking about this beauty. I've really, really, really been wanting the pink/black tea rose Rogue since I first saw it revealed here, but couldn't justify the splurge in my own mind. I decided then that I'd get the 1941 red 25 since I liked that one a lot, too. Of course now that I want it, after it's been for sale on the site for ages, it's out of stock and backordered until April. Little did I know, my husband would stop by our boutique on his way home last night in the hopes of finding a red one and ended up bringing this pretty home instead! He had no idea how bad I even wanted it and *gasp* wasn't even sure I'd like it! Crazy talk!




The details on this bag are amazing. My favorite little surprise was the sparkly copper colored rivets. Oh, and that pink suede. Yum!


----------



## K.E.W.

MDT said:


> It's 4am where I'm at and I can't even sleep because I've been thinking about this beauty. I've really, really, really been wanting the pink/black tea rose Rogue since I first saw it revealed here, but couldn't justify the splurge in my own mind. I decided then that I'd get the 1941 red 25 since I liked that one a lot, too. Of course now that I want it, after it's been for sale on the site for ages, it's out of stock and backordered until April. Little did I know, my husband would stop by our boutique on his way home last night in the hopes of finding a red one and ended up bringing this pretty home instead! He had no idea how bad I even wanted it and *gasp* wasn't even sure I'd like it! Crazy talk!
> 
> View attachment 3606220
> View attachment 3606221
> 
> The details on this bag are amazing. My favorite little surprise was the sparkly copper colored rivets. Oh, and that pink suede. Yum!




Congrats on your beautiful gift!  And your husband is a real keeper!!

(My hubby is a keeper too, but he works better with gift certs).

PS -- it's only 2am here, but I couldn't go to sleep without sharing about my dissapointment with my new Rexy charm (in the Dino thread.)


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> It's 4am where I'm at and I can't even sleep because I've been thinking about this beauty. I've really, really, really been wanting the pink/black tea rose Rogue since I first saw it revealed here, but couldn't justify the splurge in my own mind. I decided then that I'd get the 1941 red 25 since I liked that one a lot, too. Of course now that I want it, after it's been for sale on the site for ages, it's out of stock and backordered until April. Little did I know, my husband would stop by our boutique on his way home last night in the hopes of finding a red one and ended up bringing this pretty home instead! He had no idea how bad I even wanted it and *gasp* wasn't even sure I'd like it! Crazy talk!
> 
> View attachment 3606220
> View attachment 3606221
> 
> The details on this bag are amazing. My favorite little surprise was the sparkly copper colored rivets. Oh, and that pink suede. Yum!



Gorgeous! How fun to get a surprise bag you've really wanted. Enjoy!


----------



## leechiyong

MDT said:


> It's 4am where I'm at and I can't even sleep because I've been thinking about this beauty. I've really, really, really been wanting the pink/black tea rose Rogue since I first saw it revealed here, but couldn't justify the splurge in my own mind. I decided then that I'd get the 1941 red 25 since I liked that one a lot, too. Of course now that I want it, after it's been for sale on the site for ages, it's out of stock and backordered until April. Little did I know, my husband would stop by our boutique on his way home last night in the hopes of finding a red one and ended up bringing this pretty home instead! He had no idea how bad I even wanted it and *gasp* wasn't even sure I'd like it! Crazy talk!
> 
> View attachment 3606220
> View attachment 3606221
> 
> The details on this bag are amazing. My favorite little surprise was the sparkly copper colored rivets. Oh, and that pink suede. Yum!


What a beautiful bag and story!  Thank you for sharing.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## tlo

MDT said:


> It's 4am where I'm at and I can't even sleep because I've been thinking about this beauty. I've really, really, really been wanting the pink/black tea rose Rogue since I first saw it revealed here, but couldn't justify the splurge in my own mind. I decided then that I'd get the 1941 red 25 since I liked that one a lot, too. Of course now that I want it, after it's been for sale on the site for ages, it's out of stock and backordered until April. Little did I know, my husband would stop by our boutique on his way home last night in the hopes of finding a red one and ended up bringing this pretty home instead! He had no idea how bad I even wanted it and *gasp* wasn't even sure I'd like it! Crazy talk!
> 
> View attachment 3606220
> View attachment 3606221
> 
> The details on this bag are amazing. My favorite little surprise was the sparkly copper colored rivets. Oh, and that pink suede. Yum!



Congratulations MDT!!!  This bag is a true work of art!!


----------



## MDT

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats on your beautiful gift!  And your husband is a real keeper!!
> 
> (My hubby is a keeper too, but he works better with gift certs).
> 
> PS -- it's only 2am here, but I couldn't go to sleep without sharing about my dissapointment with my new Rexy charm (in the Dino thread.)



My husband usually does pretty well with bags! Normally I give him hints, but this one he thought of all by himself so it makes it that much more special. I just found it hilarious he thought I wouldn't like it when it was THE bag I really wanted! I still don't think he believes me!



BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! How fun to get a surprise bag you've really wanted. Enjoy!





leechiyong said:


> What a beautiful bag and story!  Thank you for sharing.  Enjoy your bag!





tlo said:


> Congratulations MDT!!!  This bag is a true work of art!!



Thank you all. A work of art it sure is!


----------



## Iamminda

MDT said:


> It's 4am where I'm at and I can't even sleep because I've been thinking about this beauty. I've really, really, really been wanting the pink/black tea rose Rogue since I first saw it revealed here, but couldn't justify the splurge in my own mind. I decided then that I'd get the 1941 red 25 since I liked that one a lot, too. Of course now that I want it, after it's been for sale on the site for ages, it's out of stock and backordered until April. Little did I know, my husband would stop by our boutique on his way home last night in the hopes of finding a red one and ended up bringing this pretty home instead! He had no idea how bad I even wanted it and *gasp* wasn't even sure I'd like it! Crazy talk!
> 
> View attachment 3606220
> View attachment 3606221
> 
> The details on this bag are amazing. My favorite little surprise was the sparkly copper colored rivets. Oh, and that pink suede. Yum!



Congrats on this gorgeous bag (I said this before, all these tea rose pictures here are driving me insane ).  You are so lucky that your DH would go to a store and pick out a purse for you -- that is just so special/romantic (major envy here).   Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## MDT

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous bag (I said this before, all these tea rose pictures here are driving me insane ).  You are so lucky that your DH would go to a store and pick out a purse for you -- that is just so special/romantic (major envy here).   Enjoy this beauty!



Thank you for your kind words. He sure is a special guy!


----------



## elvisfan4life

MDT said:


> Thank you for your kind words. He sure is a special guy!


What a guy he is a hero -hope you gave him extra hugs your bag is sooooo pretty


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> It's 4am where I'm at and I can't even sleep because I've been thinking about this beauty. I've really, really, really been wanting the pink/black tea rose Rogue since I first saw it revealed here, but couldn't justify the splurge in my own mind. I decided then that I'd get the 1941 red 25 since I liked that one a lot, too. Of course now that I want it, after it's been for sale on the site for ages, it's out of stock and backordered until April. Little did I know, my husband would stop by our boutique on his way home last night in the hopes of finding a red one and ended up bringing this pretty home instead! He had no idea how bad I even wanted it and *gasp* wasn't even sure I'd like it! Crazy talk!
> 
> View attachment 3606220
> View attachment 3606221
> 
> The details on this bag are amazing. My favorite little surprise was the sparkly copper colored rivets. Oh, and that pink suede. Yum!



Just stunning.....


----------



## faintlymacabre

Another one of my can't-wait-until-I-get-home-so-I-post-a-bad-in-car-pic occasions... [emoji12]

Outlet purchases this time! Fog Nomad and the devil face emoji charm (not for use together).  Prices were insanely good!!  $222.75 CAD for the Nomad, and $14.99 CAD for the charm after 40% off and the tiered coupon.

Can I take that charm to get monogrammed at the boutique even though I bought it at the outlet?


----------



## pbnjam

faintlymacabre said:


> Another one of my can't-wait-until-I-get-home-so-I-post-a-bad-in-car-pic occasions... [emoji12]
> 
> Outlet purchases this time! Fog Nomad and the devil face emoji charm (not for use together).  Prices were insanely good!!  $222.75 CAD for the Nomad, and $14.99 CAD for the charm after 40% off and the tiered coupon.
> 
> Can I take that charm to get monogrammed at the boutique even though I bought it at the outlet?
> 
> View attachment 3607665


Beautiful purchases! I think it is worth a try. I doubt they will look up your purchase before monogramming. I have had something monogrammed without them looking up the purchase. Plus the charm is a full price delete.


----------



## leechiyong

Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981



How cute and love the interior!


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981


I love pink and the pink floral inside is just an added bonus.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Lucylu29

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981



This is just too cute!


----------



## pbnjam

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981



So pretty and cute! Congrats!


----------



## thedseer

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981


This is adorable!


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981


Congrats on your new beauty!  Love the inside!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981



This is so adorable and the lining is so pretty.


----------



## Sarah03

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981



Love it!! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981



what a gorgeous interior!


----------



## MDT

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981



I love it! The pink is so pretty!


----------



## jenn805

leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981


So cute
Will a iPhone 6s Plus fit in it?


----------



## leechiyong

jenn805 said:


> So cute
> Will a iPhone 6s Plus fit in it?



Thank you!

I tried an LG G3 (tiny bit larger than a regular 6) and that was no go.  My SE in case only has a tiny bit of room.


----------



## jenn805

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I tried an LG G3 (tiny bit larger than a regular 6) and that was no go.  My SE in case only has a tiny bit of room.


Ok Thank you


----------



## Starfly

I just love the colors on this. They work so well together on the dark leather.


----------



## K.E.W.

HesitantShopper said:


> what a gorgeous interior!




I'm loving that Bubble Gum pink color!!  Beautiful interior too!

Enjoy it!


----------



## SEWDimples

MDT said:


> It's 4am where I'm at and I can't even sleep because I've been thinking about this beauty. I've really, really, really been wanting the pink/black tea rose Rogue since I first saw it revealed here, but couldn't justify the splurge in my own mind. I decided then that I'd get the 1941 red 25 since I liked that one a lot, too. Of course now that I want it, after it's been for sale on the site for ages, it's out of stock and backordered until April. Little did I know, my husband would stop by our boutique on his way home last night in the hopes of finding a red one and ended up bringing this pretty home instead! He had no idea how bad I even wanted it and *gasp* wasn't even sure I'd like it! Crazy talk!
> 
> View attachment 3606220
> View attachment 3606221
> 
> The details on this bag are amazing. My favorite little surprise was the sparkly copper colored rivets. Oh, and that pink suede. Yum!



Congrats MDT! This bag is gorgeous. Enjoy!



faintlymacabre said:


> Another one of my can't-wait-until-I-get-home-so-I-post-a-bad-in-car-pic occasions... [emoji12]
> 
> Outlet purchases this time! Fog Nomad and the devil face emoji charm (not for use together).  Prices were insanely good!!  $222.75 CAD for the Nomad, and $14.99 CAD for the charm after 40% off and the tiered coupon.
> 
> Can I take that charm to get monogrammed at the boutique even though I bought it at the outlet?
> 
> View attachment 3607665



Congrats! The Nomad looks great in this color. Enjoy!



leechiyong said:


> Introducing my new neon pink Dinkier.  Absolutely loving the color and interior.
> View attachment 3607980
> View attachment 3607981


Congrats! Love the Dinky in this color, plus the pattern of the lining. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Evening Everyone,

Yesterday, I visited the Coach outlet and they had 2 of these lovely bags, so I had to purchase one.
Introducing my Drifter Carryall in Mixed leather in the color Grey Birch with silver hardware. Style #38389 SV/Grey Birch.
The store manager told me someone had returned 2 that morning. That was great timing for me.
She is beautiful in person. Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## leechiyong

Love that grey!  What a find!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Got to the outlet yesterday...here is my little haul.  Willow Nolita 24 crossbody, willow soft wallet, butterfly charm, complimentary monogrammed hangtag...used the tiered coupon for 25% off.  The pic doesn't do the wallet justice...I think the color is gorgeous!










Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## whateve

Purseluvnmama said:


> Got to the outlet yesterday...here is my little haul.  Willow Nolita 24 crossbody, willow soft wallet, butterfly charm, complimentary monogrammed hangtag...used the tiered coupon for 25% off.  The pic doesn't do the wallet justice...I think the color is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


I love the wallet! It looks gorgeous! I love the Nolita too. The only thing stopping me is the size.


----------



## K.E.W.

Purseluvnmama said:


> Got to the outlet yesterday...here is my little haul.  Willow Nolita 24 crossbody, willow soft wallet, butterfly charm, complimentary monogrammed hangtag...used the tiered coupon for 25% off.  The pic doesn't do the wallet justice...I think the color is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app




Congrats on the bargains -- looks like you're ready for Spring with this haul -- flowers, butterflies...

Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday, I visited the Coach outlet and they had 2 of these lovely bags, so I had to purchase one.
> Introducing my Drifter Carryall in Mixed leather in the color Grey Birch with silver hardware. Style #38389 SV/Grey Birch.
> The store manager told me someone had returned 2 that morning. That was great timing for me.
> She is beautiful in person. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> View attachment 3610924
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610926




Love the neutrality!  And good for all seasons, I think. And she's classy as well!  




SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday, I visited the Coach outlet and they had 2 of these lovely bags, so I had to purchase one.
> Introducing my Drifter Carryall in Mixed leather in the color Grey Birch with silver hardware. Style #38389 SV/Grey Birch.
> The store manager told me someone had returned 2 that morning. That was great timing for me.
> She is beautiful in person. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> View attachment 3610924
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610926


----------



## musiclover

Purseluvnmama said:


> Got to the outlet yesterday...here is my little haul.  Willow Nolita 24 crossbody, willow soft wallet, butterfly charm, complimentary monogrammed hangtag...used the tiered coupon for 25% off.  The pic doesn't do the wallet justice...I think the color is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



I love the wallet as well. Such a pretty colour!


----------



## MKB0925

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday, I visited the Coach outlet and they had 2 of these lovely bags, so I had to purchase one.
> Introducing my Drifter Carryall in Mixed leather in the color Grey Birch with silver hardware. Style #38389 SV/Grey Birch.
> The store manager told me someone had returned 2 that morning. That was great timing for me.
> She is beautiful in person. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> View attachment 3610924
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610926



Gorgeous!!


----------



## MKB0925

Purseluvnmama said:


> Got to the outlet yesterday...here is my little haul.  Willow Nolita 24 crossbody, willow soft wallet, butterfly charm, complimentary monogrammed hangtag...used the tiered coupon for 25% off.  The pic doesn't do the wallet justice...I think the color is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

whateve said:


> I love the wallet! It looks gorgeous! I love the Nolita too. The only thing stopping me is the size.


Thank you!  Yes...the size won't be practical for everyday for me...but I do use small crossbodies for some outings.  I will definitely find use for a bag this pretty!


K.E.W. said:


> Congrats on the bargains -- looks like you're ready for Spring with this haul -- flowers, butterflies...
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!  Yes, I am ready for the snow to melt.


musiclover said:


> I love the wallet as well. Such a pretty colour!


Thank you! It is such a happy color for the new season.


MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!!

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## popartist

I went to Woodbury Common yesterday to check out the holiday sales.  Went into the Coach outlet and they had a ton of Ace satchels in Indigo and Fog!  Was more looking for a wallet and I have been trying not to buy another bag right now but the Fog Ace really beckoned to me, it is a gorgeous bag and I love the trim color on it as well.  And at 50% off and then another 25% off of that with the tiered coupon I had to succumb to its charms, it came out to $223 (plus tax of course).  And I also picked up my wallet - they had FP Skinny Leather wallets in navy and grey birch.  Have been eyeing the Skinny Leather for quite awhile, it is a very good form factor for me, it was also 50% plus the 25% coupon, so with the two discounts it was just $56!  So I picked one up in the grey birch.  My receipt says I saved a total of $465.63, so I would say that was a fruitful visit.   The Ace is just calling out for a bag charm so I am going to head to Coach House this week to get either a custom hang tag and/or a charm.  Here are some pics, I have crappy lighting in my apartment but I have tried to tweak color and light best I can.


----------



## SEWDimples

leechiyong said:


> Love that grey!  What a find!





K.E.W. said:


> Love the neutrality!  And good for all seasons, I think. And she's classy as well!





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks everyone! It is amazing IRL, plus it is not as big as I thought it would be. I feel really lucky.


----------



## SEWDimples

popartist said:


> I went to Woodbury Common yesterday to check out the holiday sales.  Went into the Coach outlet and they had a ton of Ace satchels in Indigo and Fog!  Was more looking for a wallet and I have been trying not to buy another bag right now but the Fog Ace really beckoned to me, it is a gorgeous bag and I love the trim color on it as well.  And at 50% off and then another 25% off of that with the tiered coupon I had to succumb to its charms, it came out to $223 (plus tax of course).  And I also picked up my wallet - they had FP Skinny Leather wallets in navy and grey birch.  Have been eyeing the Skinny Leather for quite awhile, it is a very good form factor for me, it was also 50% plus the 25% coupon, so with the two discounts it was just $56!  So I picked one up in the grey birch.  My receipt says I saved a total of $465.63, so I would say that was a fruitful visit.   The Ace is just calling out for a bag charm so I am going to head to Coach House this week to get either a custom hang tag and/or a charm.  Here are some pics, I have crappy lighting in my apartment but I have tried to tweak color and light best I can.
> 
> View attachment 3611443
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611446



Congrats popartist! This bag is amazing style and so is the color. Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

popartist said:


> I went to Woodbury Common yesterday to check out the holiday sales.  Went into the Coach outlet and they had a ton of Ace satchels in Indigo and Fog!  Was more looking for a wallet and I have been trying not to buy another bag right now but the Fog Ace really beckoned to me, it is a gorgeous bag and I love the trim color on it as well.  And at 50% off and then another 25% off of that with the tiered coupon I had to succumb to its charms, it came out to $223 (plus tax of course).  And I also picked up my wallet - they had FP Skinny Leather wallets in navy and grey birch.  Have been eyeing the Skinny Leather for quite awhile, it is a very good form factor for me, it was also 50% plus the 25% coupon, so with the two discounts it was just $56!  So I picked one up in the grey birch.  My receipt says I saved a total of $465.63, so I would say that was a fruitful visit.   The Ace is just calling out for a bag charm so I am going to head to Coach House this week to get either a custom hang tag and/or a charm.  Here are some pics, I have crappy lighting in my apartment but I have tried to tweak color and light best I can.
> 
> View attachment 3611443
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611446



Beautiful bag! Love the red stitching..


----------



## chocolateturtle

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> Yesterday, I visited the Coach outlet and they had 2 of these lovely bags, so I had to purchase one.
> Introducing my Drifter Carryall in Mixed leather in the color Grey Birch with silver hardware. Style #38389 SV/Grey Birch.
> The store manager told me someone had returned 2 that morning. That was great timing for me.
> She is beautiful in person. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> View attachment 3610924
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610926



I love this bag!!!! Do you mind me asking how much it was at the outlet?


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> I love this bag!!!! Do you mind me asking how much it was at the outlet?


No, I do not mind. It retailed for $595 with 50% off and another 25% off tiered discount, so it came up to $223.12 + taxes.

I'm not sure when the tiered discount ends.

I love it too, especially the three different leathers.


----------



## musiclover

Here is the beautiful purse charm I bought recently. 


On my mahogany Madison Sophia.


----------



## WileyKit

My first-ever new Coach bag! I have a couple of things I picked up used and rehabbed, but this is my first new-in-package and I'm ridiculously excited. (It's hard to justify spending money on new fashion items when I'm still in grad school, but I passed my comprehensive exams a couple of weeks ago and I celebrated.) 

So from That Macy's Sale, my hologram clutch! I got very lucky with the colour - it's green/purple, exactly the version I liked the best. The picture colour is mildly horrific, but the actual bag shimmers to green in the daylight, like a dragonfly, or a peacock feather kind of green. I'm in love.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Super excited for my first Coach bag and reveal! I've been carrying MK bags for the past new years and wanted something new. When I came across the Rogue, it was love at first sight!


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> Here is the beautiful purse charm I bought recently.
> View attachment 3611856
> 
> On my mahogany Madison Sophia.



Charm looks perfect ... I love Sophia and Mahogany is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Here is the beautiful purse charm I bought recently.
> View attachment 3611856
> 
> On my mahogany Madison Sophia.


So cute. I love bag charms.



JVSXOXO said:


> Super excited for my first Coach bag and reveal! I've been carrying MK bags for the past new years and wanted something new. When I came across the Rogue, it was love at first sight!



Congrats! Welcome to Coach. The Rogue is amazing. Enjoy!!!


----------



## MDT

JVSXOXO said:


> Super excited for my first Coach bag and reveal! I've been carrying MK bags for the past new years and wanted something new. When I came across the Rogue, it was love at first sight!



Great choice for your first Coach! Congrats! It won't be your last


----------



## LL777

Beechwood Apple Watch band that will perfectly match my beechwood tea rose rogue


----------



## wintotty

Petal wristlet with beechwood rogue


----------



## wintotty

And rogue 17


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> Petal wristlet with beechwood rogue


I die. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Icecaramellatte

wintotty said:


> Petal wristlet with beechwood rogue


I just saw this wristlet online and was thinking I should get it.  It looks great.  I'm still thinking about the Beechwood Tea Rose Rogue. I feel like I need to see it in person first.  I don't know if I like it as much as the chalk.  It looks more practical than chalk though.  

Actually the petal wristlet might go nice with the rocker type chalk rogue.  Hmm.  I need to see all these bags next to each other.  It may be time for a visit to the boutique.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

wintotty said:


> Petal wristlet with beechwood rogue



I just saw this wristlet online and was thinking I should get it.  It looks great.  I'm still thinking about the Beechwood Tea Rose Rogue. I feel like I need to see it in person first.  I don't know if I like it as much as the chalk.  It looks more practical than chalk though.  

Actually the petal wristlet might go nice with the rocker type chalk rogue.  Hmm.  I need to see all these bags next to each other.  It may be time for a visit to the boutique.


----------



## leechiyong

wintotty said:


> Petal wristlet with beechwood rogue





wintotty said:


> And rogue 17


These are phenomenal!  Excuse while I pick up my jaw from the floor.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I die. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Uh oh, I think Hobbsy is having her palpitations again!  

Enjoy your new bags, congrats!


----------



## K.E.W.

leechiyong said:


> These are phenomenal!  Excuse while I pick up my jaw from the floor.




Between your dropped jaw and Hobbsy's palpitations, shall we call an ambulance??  

Wintotty, how are you finding enough room in your home for soooo many bags?  Lotsa closet space?


----------



## K.E.W.

LL777 said:


> Beechwood Apple Watch band that will perfectly match my beechwood tea rose rogue




NICE!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Icecaramellatte said:


> Actually the petal wristlet might go nice with the rocker type chalk rogue.



Wait, what's the rocker type chalk rogue?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

faintlymacabre said:


> Wait, what's the rocker type chalk rogue?



I had to look it up.  It just has a rocker vibe to me.  They are calling it Wild Tea Rose.


----------



## LV.NYC

K.E.W. said:


> Between your dropped jaw and Hobbsy's palpitations, shall we call an ambulance??
> 
> Wintotty, how are you finding enough room in your home for soooo many bags?  Lotsa closet space?



Yes...where do you find the space for your awesome purse collection?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Icecaramellatte said:


> I had to look it up.  It just has a rocker vibe to me.  They are calling it Wild Tea Rose.



Oh man, just looked this up.  This is one Tea Rose bag I can get behind!!  The normal ones just don't really suit me.  Love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

This morning there was a voice in my head telling me to drive to the outlet. It's a 45 minute drive each way but the voice was strong. I went straight for the full price delete section. And, sitting there in all her glory was a bag that sold out last year that broke my heart.

Miss Exotic Colorblock Nomad.....[emoji173]️️ 




And, because my pic doesn't show the true beauty. Stock photo.....


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> This morning there was a voice in my head telling me to drive to the outlet. It's a 45 minute drive each way but the voice was strong. I went straight for the full price delete section. And, sitting there in all her glory was a bag that sold out last year that broke my heart.
> 
> Miss Exotic Colorblock Nomad.....[emoji173]️️
> 
> View attachment 3615521
> 
> 
> And, because my pic doesn't show the true beauty. Stock photo.....
> 
> View attachment 3615525



Congrats on this beauty!  It was meant to be!!  We can't ignore the little purse whisperer inside us (lol).  Enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

Went to Woodbury Commons today.  FP items were 60% off. I got these



And this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Whaaaat!  1941 items at the outlet??  Great score!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons today.  FP items were 60% off. I got these
> View attachment 3615688
> View attachment 3615689
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congrats on these beautiful items -- I would be so tempted by that wildflower saddle bag!


----------



## popartist

faintlymacabre said:


> Whaaaat!  1941 items at the outlet??  Great score!


The fog Ace I got at Woodbury Common outlet last week was a 1941 bag too.


----------



## gr8onteej

faintlymacabre said:


> Whaaaat!  1941 items at the outlet??  Great score!



Thanks!
They had a few Rogues, dinkies, and saddle bag 23s.


----------



## leechiyong

gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons today.  FP items were 60% off. I got these
> View attachment 3615688
> View attachment 3615689
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Amazing pieces!


----------



## popartist

gr8onteej said:


> Thanks!
> They had a few Rogues, dinkies, and saddle bag 23s.


Whaa...  Rogues at Woodbury Common??    Dang, were they 60% off too?  If they had been there the weekend before I definitely would have been tempted, although I love the Ace I did get there.


----------



## faintlymacabre

gr8onteej said:


> Thanks!
> They had a few Rogues, dinkies, and saddle bag 23s.


I wish mine had these types of items!


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons today.  FP items were 60% off. I got these
> View attachment 3615688
> View attachment 3615689
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So beautiful! How much was the charm? Is it MFF?


----------



## Winterfell5

gr8onteej said:


> Thanks!
> They had a few Rogues, dinkies, and saddle bag 23s


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Beechwood Apple Watch band that will perfectly match my beechwood tea rose rogue


Congrats! Such a unique watch band.



wintotty said:


> Petal wristlet with beechwood rogue



Gorgeous!



wintotty said:


> And rogue 17



Beautiful! Congrats on all your new beauties. Enjoy them.



keishapie1973 said:


> This morning there was a voice in my head telling me to drive to the outlet. It's a 45 minute drive each way but the voice was strong. I went straight for the full price delete section. And, sitting there in all her glory was a bag that sold out last year that broke my heart.
> 
> Miss Exotic Colorblock Nomad.....[emoji173]️️
> 
> View attachment 3615521
> 
> 
> And, because my pic doesn't show the true beauty. Stock photo.....
> 
> View attachment 3615525



Congrats! Bag twins.



gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons today.  FP items were 60% off. I got these
> View attachment 3615688
> View attachment 3615689
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Congrats! These bags and colors are amazing. Woodbury Commons has some of the best FP delete selections. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Here's a peak at my Tea Rose Floral applique Saddle 23 bag. It is late and I did not feel like removing all the wrapping. I'll show more later.
The colors are so amazing and so are the different hardware tones.


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a peak at my Tea Rose Floral applique Saddle 23 bag. It is late and I did not feel like removing all the wrapping. I'll show more later.
> The colors are so amazing and so are the different hardware tones.
> 
> View attachment 3615929


Oooh cant wait to see love how they package it are the flowers very delicate?


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Such a unique watch band.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Congrats on all your new beauties. Enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Bag twins.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! These bags and colors are amazing. Woodbury Commons has some of the best FP delete selections. Enjoy!


Woodbury Commons now where is this she says planning her a trip to the US.......


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Woodbury Commons now where is this she says planning her a trip to the US.......


New York.


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> This morning there was a voice in my head telling me to drive to the outlet. It's a 45 minute drive each way but the voice was strong. I went straight for the full price delete section. And, sitting there in all her glory was a bag that sold out last year that broke my heart.
> 
> Miss Exotic Colorblock Nomad.....[emoji173]️️
> 
> View attachment 3615521
> 
> 
> And, because my pic doesn't show the true beauty. Stock photo.....
> 
> View attachment 3615525



Very nice! Your voice didn't steer you wrong. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Went to Woodbury Commons today.  FP items were 60% off. I got these
> View attachment 3615688
> View attachment 3615689
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh wow such pretty items! [emoji3]I've never seen the green flower fob before.


----------



## gr8onteej

whateve said:


> So beautiful! How much was the charm? Is it MFF?



The charm is $29 and I'll say yes its MFF as I've only seen it at the outlets.


----------



## gr8onteej

popartist said:


> Whaa...  Rogues at Woodbury Common??    Dang, were they 60% off too?  If they had been there the weekend before I definitely would have been tempted, although I love the Ace I did get there.



I saw one there last week.  Yesterday, I saw one Denim Rogue 36, one Denim regular size and 2 haircalf. All FP was 60%.


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these beautiful items -- I would be so tempted by that wildflower saddle bag!



Thank you!



leechiyong said:


> Amazing pieces!



Thank you.



BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow such pretty items! [emoji3]I've never seen the green flower fob before.



Thank you.  These flower charms come in different colors and some are mixed with leather.  I think they are a part of the spring line.


----------



## popartist

gr8onteej said:


> I saw one there last week.  Yesterday, I saw one Denim Rogue 36, one Denim regular size and 2 haircalf. All FP was 60%.



Ah well I feel a bit better then since I'm not fond of haircalf or blue.   I was looking at charms too during President's Day weekend but did not see anything as nice as what you picked up.  Unfortunately - or fortunately for my wallet - I can't run to Woodbury Commons all the time because it's a little bit of a trip and minimum $25 for the bus ticket.  Jersey Gardens outlet is a bit easier/cheaper for me to get to but still too much of a schlep to do all the time.


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisfan4life said:


> Oooh cant wait to see love how they package it are the flowers very delicate?


I do not think the flowers are too delicate since they are made of leather. They seem to be attached very well.  Others with these type of bags can chime on how the bags are holding up.

I've been a fan of the Tea Rose floral applique bags since I first saw them in the 1941 collection. Here's a picture of my Tea Rose applique Dinky 24 in Camel color.

I wish I could afford all of these bags. Tea Rose Rogue applique is on my wish list. I really love the Beechwood color.


----------



## gr8onteej

popartist said:


> Ah well I feel a bit better then since I'm not fond of haircalf or blue.   I was looking at charms too during President's Day weekend but did not see anything as nice as what you picked up.  Unfortunately - or fortunately for my wallet - I can't run to Woodbury Commons all the time because it's a little bit of a trip and minimum $25 for the bus ticket.  Jersey Gardens outlet is a bit easier/cheaper for me to get to but still too much of a schlep to do all the time.



I've only been going frequently due to the nicer weather.  Unfortunately/fortunately I'm close to both locations.


----------



## gr8onteej

gr8onteej said:


> I've only been going frequently due to the nicer weather.  Unfortunately/fortunately I'm close to both locations.



Update:  I was up there again (smh) the two blue rogues were gone.


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> The charm is $29 and I'll say yes its MFF as I've only seen it at the outlets.


thank you! Hopefully they will be on FOS.


----------



## Teagaggle

Going out on a limb here & I truly mean no disrespect as I covet a great deal as much as we all do here. That said, I got a feeling in the pit of my stomach when I saw these 1941 collection item showing up at the outlets. Maybe I was naive to think that collection would not go that route. I personally would have just rather them keep showing up in Coach SASs or whatever than at outlets. That said, I'd have snagged them up quick if they showed up at mine. Maybe I'm a hypocrite, don't know. Sigh...just sharing my initial thought...


----------



## Winterfell5

Teagaggle said:


> Going out on a limb here & I truly mean no disrespect as I covet a great deal as much as we all do here. That said, I got a feeling in the pit of my stomach when I saw these 1941 collection item showing up at the outlets. Maybe I was naive to think that collection would not go that route. I personally would have just rather them keep showing up in Coach SASs or whatever than at outlets. That said, I'd have snagged them up quick if they showed up at mine. Maybe I'm a hypocrite, don't know. Sigh...just sharing my initial thought...


----------



## Winterfell5

This is just so typical, yet aggravating about Coach.  Eventually, Everything ends up at the Outlets, and it seems like nothing is really that "special," despite all the hype when a bag is first launched.  1941 included... 

IPad glitch!! This is in response to Teagaggle's above post.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Splurged at the outlets today, new main wallet, one small mini wallet, two purses (will reveal later when I receive them), and a cute bag charm!


----------



## Teagaggle

chocolateturtle said:


> Splurged at the outlets today, new main wallet, one small mini wallet, two purses (will reveal later when I receive them), and a cute bag charm!


Love that bag charm! Very cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

chocolateturtle said:


> Splurged at the outlets today, new main wallet, one small mini wallet, two purses (will reveal later when I receive them), and a cute bag charm!



Very cute bag charm! Is this a MFF?


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute bag charm! Is this a MFF?



Yes


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Going out on a limb here & I truly mean no disrespect as I covet a great deal as much as we all do here. That said, I got a feeling in the pit of my stomach when I saw these 1941 collection item showing up at the outlets. Maybe I was naive to think that collection would not go that route. I personally would have just rather them keep showing up in Coach SASs or whatever than at outlets. That said, I'd have snagged them up quick if they showed up at mine. Maybe I'm a hypocrite, don't know. Sigh...just sharing my initial thought...


Maybe they were just a return?


----------



## Sarah03

chocolateturtle said:


> Splurged at the outlets today, new main wallet, one small mini wallet, two purses (will reveal later when I receive them), and a cute bag charm!



So cute! I'm lovin these new MFF bag charms. I hope they are on the next FOS. Congrats on your new goodies! Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## Teagaggle

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe they were just a return?


Good point! Thx for the perspective


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Good point! Thx for the perspective


My store had a returned Rogue or two, but someone snatched them up very quickly. Also, they had a returned Rexy bag charm.

I think some re-sellers may return a lot more stuff and much faster due to the new 30-day return policy.

Someone returned 2 of the Grey Birch Drifter carryall bag at the same time, so I was able to get it for cheaper. It is still selling in the retail store. 

You have to get lucky and it is not guaranteed a bag will get returned to your local Coach outlets. Also, the SAs can buy it, so it never makes it to the floor.


----------



## Chihua5

SEWDimples said:


> My store had a returned Rogue or two, but someone snatched them up very quickly. Also, they had a returned Rexy bag charm.
> 
> I think some re-sellers may return a lot more stuff and much faster due to the new 30-day return policy.
> 
> Someone returned 2 of the Grey Birch Drifter carryall bag at the same time, so I was able to get it for cheaper. It is still selling in the retail store.
> 
> You have to get lucky and it is not guaranteed a bag will get returned to your local Coach outlets. Also, the SAs can buy it, so it never makes it to the floor.



My outlet also had a Rogue grey suede return. It looked used, very slouchy and the suede had very bad streaks through it.  Possibly the Rogues that are showing up could be returns or those that have "defects" in the leather (like streaks) ?


----------



## SEWDimples

Chihua5 said:


> My outlet also had a Rogue grey suede return. It looked used, very slouchy and the suede had very bad streaks through it.  Possibly the Rogues that are showing up could be returns or those that have "defects" in the leather (like streaks) ?


I agree. One of the returned Drifter Carryall bags had some smudges on the suede. It did not matter because someone still bought it.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Sarah03 said:


> So cute! I'm lovin these new MFF bag charms. I hope they are on the next FOS. Congrats on your new goodies! Can't wait for your reveal!


thanks!! i only saw that one otherwise i would've snagged more charms at $29 a piece. hopefully the bags come soon


----------



## chocolateturtle

SEWDimples said:


> My store had a returned Rogue or two, but someone snatched them up very quickly. Also, they had a returned Rexy bag charm.
> 
> I think some re-sellers may return a lot more stuff and much faster due to the new 30-day return policy.
> 
> Someone returned 2 of the Grey Birch Drifter carryall bag at the same time, so I was able to get it for cheaper. It is still selling in the retail store.
> 
> You have to get lucky and it is not guaranteed a bag will get returned to your local Coach outlets. Also, the SAs can buy it, so it never makes it to the floor.


Do you remember what kind of rexy it was? i'm looking for the maroon one


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> Do you remember what kind of rexy it was? i'm looking for the maroon one


I'm sorry I do not remember.


----------



## hollymable

My new small Kelsey in Marine


----------



## whateve

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3618615
> 
> My new small Kelsey in Marine


Pretty color!


----------



## whateve

nm. wrong thread!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Emerald Legacy duffle. I already got a compliment on it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618682


Beautiful!   The charm is perfect on this bag.  For some reason, I thought you own this one already.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!   The charm is perfect on this bag.  For some reason, I thought you own this one already.


Oops! I do! I thought I was in the what Coach bag are you carrying today? lol!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Oops! I do! I thought I was in the what Coach bag are you carrying today? lol!


LOL.  It's a beauty anyways


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> LOL.  It's a beauty anyways




Finally, here is my Tricky Reveal, which I posed using my new grey Rogue Tote just for practical reasons -- IRL I wouldn't place a luggage tag where a hangtag belongs, and the Tricky coin purse cast a large shadow in this light,  so these pics are for reveal purposes only.  Plus, I couldn't find my Tricky hangtag, so I used the custom black one with red lips.

i included the interiors of the passport case and the wristlet.  It's hard to discern in the pic, but the interior of the wristlet is orange, a nice contrast to the exterior red.  The sequence of the pics are out of order, but you'll figure that out, lol.


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> Finally, here is my Tricky Reveal, which I posed using my new grey Rogue Tote just for practical reasons -- IRL I wouldn't place a luggage tag where a hangtag belongs, and the Tricky coin purse cast a large shadow in this light,  so these pics are for reveal purposes only.  Plus, I couldn't find my Tricky hangtag, so I used the custom black one with red lips.
> 
> i included the interiors of the passport case and the wristlet.  It's hard to discern in the pic, but the interior of the wristlet is orange, a nice contrast to the exterior red.  The sequence of the pics are out of order, but you'll figure that out, lol.




Sorry, the files were too large to send all at once 

Here's more:


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> Sorry, the files were too large to send all at once
> 
> Here's more:



Tricky Reveal continued...


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> Tricky Reveal continued...


----------



## leechiyong

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## K.E.W.

View attachment 3619102


Also, I'm not sure where my latest obsession for the color Red came from, but I've sacrificed another of my fave Legacy bags -- the Large Rory Satchel in Carnelian, to turn it into my own Rocker version.  I see a future with a Red Rogue, at some point, so I was okay with this latest "remodel" sacrifice, lol.  There are so many available patches in the market for Rock Groups, so I just picked a few at random -- I have roots in Rock music (as many of us do), so I picked a few colorful ones.

Here's some pics:

I'm still having problems with full images uploading, will try again later.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

So lovely congrats


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am totaly in love with, My new to me...COACH POPPIES FOR PEACE XL PINK SUEDE TOTE
                          She also comes with her matching wristlet and Fob..


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oh my lord how amazing??? I now absolutely need the tricky  pouch and passport cover!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

COACH ADDICT said:


> I am totaly in love with, My new to me...COACH POPPIES FOR PEACE XL PINK SUEDE TOTE[emoji813]
> She also comes with her matching wristlet and Fob..
> 
> View attachment 3619172
> View attachment 3619173
> View attachment 3619174


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous bag!


THANKS


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3619102
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not sure where my latest obsession for the color Red came from, but I've sacrificed another of my fave Legacy bags -- the Large Rory Satchel in Carnelian, to turn it into my own Rocker version.  I see a future with a Red Rogue, at some point, so I was okay with this latest "remodel" sacrifice, lol.  There are so many available patches in the market for Rock Groups, so I just picked a few at random -- I have roots in Rock music (as many of us do), so I picked a few colorful ones.
> 
> Here's some pics:
> 
> I'm still having problems with full images uploading, will try again later.


You're on a roll! With butter! This is so cute and I love the Rory bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

Quoting K.E.W.

Those are cute!


----------



## whateve

COACH ADDICT said:


> I am totaly in love with, My new to me...COACH POPPIES FOR PEACE XL PINK SUEDE TOTE
> She also comes with her matching wristlet and Fob..
> 
> View attachment 3619172
> View attachment 3619173
> View attachment 3619174


What a pretty set! I have the Poppies for Peace hobo in brown.


----------



## Teagaggle

Picked up todaytook pics before I even unpacked fully...duffle in burnished beechwood  (burgundy interior) & beechwood tearose clutch. LOVE!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up todaytook pics before I even unpacked fully...duffle in burnished beechwood  (burgundy interior) & beechwood tearose clutch. LOVE!
> View attachment 3619673
> View attachment 3619675



Nice, pretty neutrals! [emoji173]


----------



## yellowbernie

Just received this in the mail today got it for a steal on the bay..Think I really like it.


----------



## Teagaggle

yellowbernie said:


> Just received this in the mail today got it for a steal on the bay..Think I really like it.


I think I really like it!  What color is the interior? Peachy?  Very pretty.  I am constantly surprised by how a bag can be out for a long time and I pay no attention, till someone does a reveal and then I'm like "where did that come from...".  It looks pristine!  I just snagged a dinky on ebay...some great finds there but timing is everything! Congrats...she's a beauty and I'd think you could use her year round...


----------



## yellowbernie

Teagaggle said:


> I think I really like it!  What color is the interior? Peachy?  Very pretty.  I am constantly surprised by how a bag can be out for a long time and I pay no attention, till someone does a reveal and then I'm like "where did that come from...".  It looks pristine!  I just snagged a dinky on ebay...some great finds there but timing is everything! Congrats...she's a beauty and I'd think you could use her year round...


Thanks, the interior is a peachy orange color.  I am really liking it.  Congrats on your dinky


----------



## faintlymacabre

Over the moon!!! I had always been a bit hesitant about the white contrast stitching on the red version of this wallet, but I bought it anyway because I was attracted to the interior. I couldn't bring myself to use it because it wasn't true love... 

I just exchanged that for the gorgeous Kelly Green version!!! This one just makes me have heart-eyes. The same sparse kind of floral distribution that the red version had, but the green + gunmetal hardware combination is so perfect. 

Loading her up with my cards for tomorrow. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Over the moon!!! I had always been a bit hesitant about the white contrast stitching on the red version of this wallet, but I bought it anyway because I was attracted to the interior. I couldn't bring myself to use it because it wasn't true love...
> 
> I just exchanged that for the gorgeous Kelly Green version!!! This one just makes me have heart-eyes. The same sparse kind of floral distribution that the red version had, but the green + gunmetal hardware combination is so perfect.
> 
> Loading her up with my cards for tomorrow. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3620331
> 
> View attachment 3620335


Pretty shade of green!


----------



## leechiyong

Beautiful hue!


----------



## MDT

faintlymacabre said:


> Over the moon!!! I had always been a bit hesitant about the white contrast stitching on the red version of this wallet, but I bought it anyway because I was attracted to the interior. I couldn't bring myself to use it because it wasn't true love...
> 
> I just exchanged that for the gorgeous Kelly Green version!!! This one just makes me have heart-eyes. The same sparse kind of floral distribution that the red version had, but the green + gunmetal hardware combination is so perfect.
> 
> Loading her up with my cards for tomorrow. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3620331
> 
> View attachment 3620335



I was set on getting on the pink version of this wallet, but now I may have to consider the green! This color is amazing!


----------



## faintlymacabre

MDT said:


> I was set on getting on the pink version of this wallet, but now I may have to consider the green! This color is amazing!



My pics are a little too bright, but you get the idea.  It's a stunner.


----------



## couchette

Got my Edie 31 at Macy's marked down to $262.  Looks like it's the older style, not as structured as new ones . 

I ordered the Rivet Edie in Fatigue yesterday but seeing that color in person realized it was too green/khaki  for me.So I'll return that one,


----------



## popartist

Although I recently posted a reveal of my new Ace that I got as a delete at a FOS,  that one was unplanned - couldn't pass up over 60% off for such a fine bag.   However,  I have been eyeing the Western Rivets Edie 31 in fatigue for almost 2 months now,  waiting for a PCE or other significant price reduction...  Well still waiting for the PCE to drop,  but the bag dropped 30% to $315 today at both Bloomingdale's and Dillards.  I really did want to buy it at a Coach boutique though to build my history more with them,  so I went after work to the Coach boutique armed with the evidence,  and they easily agreed to price match!  I love the style of this bag.   Got a personalized hang tag on it as well.   Also,  authenticator types... check out the creed on this one,  numbers on the creed live!  Always exceptions to the rule.  Also different language than the usual creeds these days.  (EDIT:  Actually, looking at photos of the new stuff on the Coach website, it looks like numbers on the creed have made a comeback, most of the bags, including Mercers, Edies, etc. have them.)  Anyway,  here are a few pics!


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> I think I really like it!  What color is the interior? Peachy?  Very pretty.  I am constantly surprised by how a bag can be out for a long time and I pay no attention, till someone does a reveal and then I'm like "where did that come from...".  It looks pristine!  I just snagged a dinky on ebay...some great finds there but timing is everything! Congrats...she's a beauty and I'd think you could use her year round...




Happens to me a lot too...once I see someone's reveal I'll think "oh, I DO remember seeing that a while ago" or sometimes I actually overlooked it, like you said.  Not because I didn't like it, but I get sidetracked sooo easily, lol!


----------



## K.E.W.

yellowbernie said:


> Just received this in the mail today got it for a steal on the bay..Think I really like it.




Very rich looking -- congrats and enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Over the moon!!! I had always been a bit hesitant about the white contrast stitching on the red version of this wallet, but I bought it anyway because I was attracted to the interior. I couldn't bring myself to use it because it wasn't true love...
> 
> I just exchanged that for the gorgeous Kelly Green version!!! This one just makes me have heart-eyes. The same sparse kind of floral distribution that the red version had, but the green + gunmetal hardware combination is so perfect.
> 
> Loading her up with my cards for tomorrow. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3620331
> 
> View attachment 3620335




Nice and bright -- and maybe St. Patty's Day!  Enjoy!


----------



## leechiyong

popartist said:


> Although I recently posted a reveal of my new Ace that I got as a delete at a FOS,  that one was unplanned - couldn't pass up over 60% off for such a fine bag.   However,  I have been eyeing the Western Rivets Edie 31 in fatigue for almost 2 months now,  waiting for a PCE or other significant price reduction...  Well still waiting for the PCE to drop,  but the bag dropped 30% to $315 today at both Bloomingdale's and Dillards.  I really did want to buy it at a Coach boutique though to build my history more with them,  so I went after work to the Coach boutique armed with the evidence,  and they easily agreed to price match!  I love the style of this bag.   Got a personalized hang tag on it as well.   Also,  authenticator types... check out the creed on this one,  numbers on the creed live!  Always exceptions to the rule.  Also different language than the usual creeds these days.  (EDIT:  Actually, looking at photos of the new stuff on the Coach website, it looks like numbers on the creed have made a comeback, most of the bags, including Mercers, Edies, etc. have them.)  Anyway,  here are a few pics!
> 
> View attachment 3620603
> 
> View attachment 3620610
> 
> View attachment 3620616
> 
> View attachment 3620617


Such a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> Over the moon!!! I had always been a bit hesitant about the white contrast stitching on the red version of this wallet, but I bought it anyway because I was attracted to the interior. I couldn't bring myself to use it because it wasn't true love...
> 
> I just exchanged that for the gorgeous Kelly Green version!!! This one just makes me have heart-eyes. The same sparse kind of floral distribution that the red version had, but the green + gunmetal hardware combination is so perfect.
> 
> Loading her up with my cards for tomorrow. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3620331
> 
> View attachment 3620335



That color! [emoji173]


----------



## couchette

popartist said:


> Although I recently posted a reveal of my new Ace that I got as a delete at a FOS,  that one was unplanned - couldn't pass up over 60% off for such a fine bag.   However,  I have been eyeing the Western Rivets Edie 31 in fatigue for almost 2 months now,  waiting for a PCE or other significant price reduction...  Well still waiting for the PCE to drop,  but the bag dropped 30% to $315 today at both Bloomingdale's and Dillards.  I really did want to buy it at a Coach boutique though to build my history more with them,  so I went after work to the Coach boutique armed with the evidence,  and they easily agreed to price match!  I love the style of this bag.   Got a personalized hang tag on it as well.   Also,  authenticator types... check out the creed on this one,  numbers on the creed live!  Always exceptions to the rule.  Also different language than the usual creeds these days.  (EDIT:  Actually, looking at photos of the new stuff on the Coach website, it looks like numbers on the creed have made a comeback, most of the bags, including Mercers, Edies, etc. have them.)  Anyway,  here are a few pics!
> 
> View attachment 3620603
> 
> View attachment 3620610
> 
> View attachment 3620616
> 
> View attachment 3620617


Gorgeous! hmmmmm I'm thinking I'll keep the Fatigue one after all.  It is a nice neutral, I wear lots of browns so I would think it would work for me???  I saw the black one IRL too and that is a stunner but I have way too many black bags lol


----------



## popartist

couchette said:


> Gorgeous! hmmmmm I'm thinking I'll keep the Fatigue one after all.  It is a nice neutral, I wear lots of browns so I would think it would work for me???  I saw the black one IRL too and that is a stunner but I have way too many black bags lol


Yes, this one ticks a few boxes, including being a neutral that would work with most stuff, and also all seasons, plus I really like the Edie 31 size and form factor.  I like the tiger eye embellishment better on the fatigue than the black.  To me it does have brown shading to it so I think it would work.


----------



## yellowbernie

Just received my Tea Rose Delancy watch, love it sorry I can't seem to get a good picture, the picture I show looks like the face is white but it's not it's black


----------



## couchette

yellowbernie said:


> Just received my Tea Rose Delancy watch, love it sorry I can't seem to get a good picture, the picture I show looks like the face is white but it's not it's black


  that watch is amazing, beautiful!


----------



## couchette

that watch is amazing, beautiful!


----------



## yellowbernie

couchette said:


> that watch is amazing, beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Petal tea rose Apple Watch band.


----------



## leechiyong

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3621531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petal tea rose Apple Watch band.


I don't have an Apple Watch, but this band makes me want to get one.


----------



## sb2

I ended up getting rid of my tea rose Apple Watch band because if you have smaller wrists the excess of band covers up the tea roses on the other side. And sticks out since there is no way to keep the band down. So dissapointed in that. It is beautiful but if your wrists are less than 6" around the straps are not good in my opinion anyway. But they are beautiful


----------



## whateve

sb2 said:


> I ended up getting rid of my tea rose Apple Watch band because if you have smaller wrists the excess of band covers up the tea roses on the other side. And sticks out since there is no way to keep the band down. So dissapointed in that. It is beautiful but if your wrists are less than 6" around the straps are not good in my opinion anyway. But they are beautiful


That's sad to hear. But now I can stop lusting after one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Teagaggle said:


> Going out on a limb here & I truly mean no disrespect as I covet a great deal as much as we all do here. That said, I got a feeling in the pit of my stomach when I saw these 1941 collection item showing up at the outlets. Maybe I was naive to think that collection would not go that route. I personally would have just rather them keep showing up in Coach SASs or whatever than at outlets. That said, I'd have snagged them up quick if they showed up at mine. Maybe I'm a hypocrite, don't know. Sigh...just sharing my initial thought...



I don't think that's a limb, many likely feel similar. Trouble is despite Coach's typical mantra actions speak louder than words, and more often than not they don't follow through with these statements, best bet IMO and what i do is go into each purchase knowing this, i get the gist of what your saying it's just overall this is how Coach has proven themselves to be.


----------



## HesitantShopper

chocolateturtle said:


> Splurged at the outlets today, new main wallet, one small mini wallet, two purses (will reveal later when I receive them), and a cute bag charm!



The charm is very cute! love those teeny wallets as well.


----------



## MDT

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3621531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petal tea rose Apple Watch band.



Love this! If I had an Apple Watch, I'd definitely have this band!


----------



## MKB0925

...Small Margot in Chalk w/grey birch


----------



## chocolateturtle

Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds also included in today is a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trickling into the outlets.


The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29


----------



## leechiyong

chocolateturtle said:


> Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
> Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds today included a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trinkling into the outlets.
> View attachment 3622567
> 
> The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29
> View attachment 3622568


Amazing haul!  Congrats!


----------



## kandice53

angelic*ruin said:


> Some pretty Black Violet accessories to go with my Black Borough.  A continental wallet and matching wristlet.


i love this one!!!


----------



## MDT

chocolateturtle said:


> Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
> Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds also included in today is a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trickling into the outlets.
> View attachment 3622567
> 
> The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29
> View attachment 3622568



What a great haul! Kind of disappointed to hear about more Rogues trickling down to the outlets, but what a great deal nonetheless! Maybe Coach needs to add the older/less popular 1941 items to future PCEs to stop this... hint, hint, nudge, nudge!


----------



## chocolateturtle

MDT said:


> What a great haul! Kind of disappointed to hear about more Rogues trickling down to the outlets, but what a great deal nonetheless! Maybe Coach needs to add the older/less popular 1941 items to future PCEs to stop this... hint, hint, nudge, nudge!


I'm a bit surprised myself since I got the rogue at Sak 5th for what I thought was a great deal, but at the outlet, it was an amazing price. I don't think there are THAT many rogues going out all at once but if they do reach the outlet, they disappear pretty quickly by the sheer popularity.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Picked up this cutie Nolita in the Yankee Floral print for my beach vaca. When I saw this print it was instant love (little more vibrant irl).. some of my fav colors!! [emoji7] I don't have much in the way of canvas coated bags, do you spray them with Apple Garde rain & stain protectant?


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Picked up this cutie Nolita in the Yankee Floral print for my beach vaca. When I saw this print it was instant love (little more vibrant irl).. some of my fav colors!! [emoji7] I don't have much in the way of canvas coated bags, do you spray them with Apple Garde rain & stain protectant?
> View attachment 3622652


I love that print. I don't think you have to treat it with anything. Water should just roll off.


----------



## couchette

chocolateturtle said:


> Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
> Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds also included in today is a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trickling into the outlets.
> View attachment 3622567
> 
> The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29
> View attachment 3622568


So envious , my Coach outlet is kind of far.  You scored!  Love it all


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I love that print. I don't think you have to treat it with anything. Water should just roll off.



Thx!

That's what I was thinking too since it's canvas. Just wanted to make sure. [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
> Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds also included in today is a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trickling into the outlets.
> View attachment 3622567
> 
> The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29
> View attachment 3622568


Congrats! Your got some great items. I love the Rogue and the bag charms. Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> Picked up this cutie Nolita in the Yankee Floral print for my beach vaca. When I saw this print it was instant love (little more vibrant irl).. some of my fav colors!! [emoji7] I don't have much in the way of canvas coated bags, do you spray them with Apple Garde rain & stain protectant?
> View attachment 3622652



I love this print! I don't think you need to spray them at all!


----------



## MKB0925

chocolateturtle said:


> Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
> Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds also included in today is a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trickling into the outlets.
> View attachment 3622567
> 
> The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29
> View attachment 3622568



Great haul! Love your rogue! I just bought a small Margot too! I really like the style.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Picked up this cutie Nolita in the Yankee Floral print for my beach vaca. When I saw this print it was instant love (little more vibrant irl).. some of my fav colors!! [emoji7] I don't have much in the way of canvas coated bags, do you spray them with Apple Garde rain & stain protectant?
> View attachment 3622652



Love it, BBG!  I'm having one put one aside for me with the next PCE this month. I love the bright colours and it'll be easy to spot inside all of my dark lined handbags. I don't have much in coated canvas but I just wipe my pieces down with the non-alcohol baby wipes after using them for a week or so. I've never protected them beforehand but I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## Cytheria

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3621531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petal tea rose Apple Watch band.


Where do you buy the Apple Watch band? I don't see it on their website. Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> I love this print! I don't think you need to spray them at all!



Great! Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Love it, BBG!  I'm having one put one aside for me with the next PCE this month. I love the bright colours and it'll be easy to spot inside all of my dark lined handbags. I don't have much in coated canvas but I just wipe my pieces down with the non-alcohol baby wipes after using them for a week or so. I've never protected them beforehand but I'm sure others will chime in.



Thanks! I agree I'm totally in love with this print too! My fav colors and it's nice and bright. If you want to use as a bag the Dinky gunmetal chain matches perfectly with it (I have one and tried it) and my leather Dinky leather strap goes nicely too if I don't want to use the chain. [emoji3]


----------



## Kidclarke

I saw the Hologram Mercer 24 in store in the hologram print and I thought it was adorable, but the price was a bit too high for me especially seeing the other hologram items go on sale. However I poked around a little on eBay and found one at nearly half the price, plus the colors were way better then the one in store. The blue/green color is almost impossible to capture on camera (it always looks purple), but it's just so pretty in person. 
Here it is, I'm still in my pjs cause it's my day off lol (I'm about 5'5" - Large Shirt Size, Size 12 Bottoms for anyone looking into this bag ):


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! I agree I'm totally in love with this print too! My fav colors and it's nice and bright. If you want to use as a bag the Dinky gunmetal chain matches perfectly with it (I have one and tried it) and my leather Dinky leather strap goes nicely too if I don't want to use the chain. [emoji3]



Thanks, BBG!  I will have a chain put aside for me as well. I think this could solve my crossbody bag dilemma. Is the chain quite long?  I'm 5'5" but a long torso so I often find the crossbody straps are a bit short to wear the bag against my hip.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe they were just a return?


No. Not returns. They coming and I am ready. I am sooooooo happy they finallllly showing up. You know my words. Everything goes too the outlets. Sooner ot later. Lol


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. Not returns. They coming and I am ready. I am sooooooo happy they finallllly showing up. You know my words. Everything goes too the outlets. Sooner ot later. Lol


Might be returns, may have been returns to an outlet on purpose by someone/servlet and more than likely the few they are selling the least of. I know 4 of my 6 won't show up at an outlet because they're long gone.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Thanks, BBG!  I will have a chain put aside for me as well. I think this could solve my crossbody bag dilemma. Is the chain quite long?  I'm 5'5" but a long torso so I often find the crossbody straps are a bit short to wear the bag against my hip.



I'm 5'8" and I can wear it crossbody. I wish it was a little bit longer, but still wearable. I'm bringing the Nolita on vaca this week and I'm bringing my leather Dinky strap to use with it. I'll snap pic a pic soon. [emoji3]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Might be returns, may have been returns to an outlet on purpose by someone/servlet and more than likely the few they are selling the least of. I know 4 of my 6 won't show up at an outlet because they're long gone.


No. They are deletes. On list


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm 5'8" and I can wear it crossbody. I wish it was a little bit longer, but still wearable. I'm bringing the Nolita on vaca this week and I'm bringing my leather Dinky strap to use with it. I'll snap pic a pic soon. [emoji3]



Thank you!  I look forward to your picture and I'm quite excited to see it in person. It's very cute and I love florals.


----------



## MKB0925

Kidclarke said:


> I saw the Hologram Mercer 24 in store in the hologram print and I thought it was adorable, but the price was a bit too high for me especially seeing the other hologram items go on sale. However I poked around a little on eBay and found one at nearly half the price, plus the colors were way better then the one in store. The blue/green color is almost impossible to capture on camera (it always looks purple), but it's just so pretty in person.
> Here it is, I'm still in my pjs cause it's my day off lol (I'm about 5'5" - Large Shirt Size, Size 12 Bottoms for anyone looking into this bag ):
> View attachment 3623489
> 
> View attachment 3623487
> 
> View attachment 3623488



Very pretty and looks great on you too...even in your pjs! [emoji4]


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. Not returns. They coming and I am ready. I am sooooooo happy they finallllly showing up. You know my words. Everything goes too the outlets. Sooner ot later. Lol



So true!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> So true!





Hobbsy said:


> Might be returns, may have been returns to an outlet on purpose by someone/servlet and more than likely the few they are selling the least of. I know 4 of my 6 won't show up at an outlet because they're long gone.


If they show up its ok. U already have ya babies. In my opinion. Nothing is long gone at coach. I have one 36 rogue. Hve my eye on another. Just gotta sit and wait


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> If they show up its ok. U already have ya babies. In my opinion. Nothing is long gone at coach. I have one 36 rogue. Hve my eye on another. Just gotta sit and wait



Could you tel them to send these babies to my outlet? Mama needs some good deletes! [emoji23][emoji23]

Which color 36 do you have?


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. They are deletes. On list


Can we place an order over the phone or do we have to be in store in order to buy deletes?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Could you tel them to send these babies to my outlet? Mama needs some good deletes! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Which color 36 do you have?


Saddle


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Can we place an order over the phone or do we have to be in store in order to buy deletes?


You have to go to store


----------



## Kidclarke

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty and looks great on you too...even in your pjs! [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I just got a sweet deal on this Coach tote...   Check out the NYC Fobs


----------



## Teagaggle

Debuting my new Rogue 25 with beatnik embellishments. Also picked up the gunmetal slim wallet at the outlet this past weekend.


----------



## Roseguard

I recently made a purchase at their outlet: I haven't wore it yet but looking forward to it.


----------



## musiclover

Roseguard said:


> I recently made a purchase at their outlet: I haven't wore it yet but looking forward to it.


That's a great Tote!  I have the same bag. I think it's called the City Tote. Mine is navy pebbled leather and it's a wonderful bag with the zipper closure. It's not too big or too small. Enjoy!  And that's a very pretty wallet!  Love the pink!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

I haven't been on here for a loooooong time, but I wanted to share my newest purchase. So black I love it!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Roseguard

musiclover said:


> That's a great Tote!  I have the same bag. I think it's called the City Tote. Mine is navy pebbled leather and it's a wonderful bag with the zipper closure. It's not too big or too small. Enjoy!  And that's a very pretty wallet!  Love the pink!



Thanks, I plan to wear it on my birthday . Looking forward to it.


----------



## wintotty

1st gen rogue here...................


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> 1st gen rogue here...................


Another beauty for your Rogue collection.


----------



## faintlymacabre

My PCE purchases, freshly and hastily unwrapped in the car! 




That Rexy wristlet clutch is deceiving, guys. It just looks like a plain little wristlet, but the leather is SO THICK! Fully leather lined, too. Even some of the 1941 clutches just have fabric lining.


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> 1st gen rogue here...................



Congrats! Beautiful! I love this color and the exotic details.



faintlymacabre said:


> My PCE purchases, freshly and hastily unwrapped in the car!
> 
> View attachment 3629455
> 
> 
> That Rexy wristlet clutch is deceiving, guys. It just looks like a plain little wristlet, but the leather is SO THICK! Fully leather lined, too. Even some of the 1941 clutches just have fabric lining.


Congrats! Love the Drifter and the wristlet is nice. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> My PCE purchases, freshly and hastily unwrapped in the car!
> 
> View attachment 3629455
> 
> 
> That Rexy wristlet clutch is deceiving, guys. It just looks like a plain little wristlet, but the leather is SO THICK! Fully leather lined, too. Even some of the 1941 clutches just have fabric lining.




Haha, you didn't waste ONE MINUTE, did you?

Congrats on your new goodies!


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> My PCE purchases, freshly and hastily unwrapped in the car!
> 
> View attachment 3629455
> 
> 
> That Rexy wristlet clutch is deceiving, guys. It just looks like a plain little wristlet, but the leather is SO THICK! Fully leather lined, too. Even some of the 1941 clutches just have fabric lining.




Is this the smaller Drifter?  It's passed under my radar it seems -- I'm liking it a lot!  The black leather looks great in your photo....I might have to consider getting a Drifter ...    (Excuse my sobbing wallet).


----------



## faintlymacabre

K.E.W. said:


> Is this the smaller Drifter?  It's passed under my radar it seems -- I'm liking it a lot!  The black leather looks great in your photo....I might have to consider getting a Drifter ...    (Excuse my sobbing wallet).


Yes, this is the smaller one - the "top handle". The mixture of smooth leather, coarse pebbled leather, and suede is really nice. You should check it out. [emoji16]


----------



## wintotty

Here's a beautiful Page bag, PCE score


----------



## popartist

wintotty said:


> Here's a beautiful Page bag, PCE score


Nice one, I took a long look at this and love the look of it, but the size wasn't really practical for me.


----------



## Sarah03

wintotty said:


> Here's a beautiful Page bag, PCE score



Aahhhg this is so pretty! Can you indulge me with more photos? And maybe what fits inside? 
Wintotty, you've got to stop posting all of these beautiful bags! Enabler!! [emoji6]


----------



## wintotty

Sarah03 said:


> Aahhhg this is so pretty! Can you indulge me with more photos? And maybe what fits inside?
> Wintotty, you've got to stop posting all of these beautiful bags! Enabler!! [emoji6]



Here you go! I've been eyeing on this bag ever since it appeared on the website, but waited until PCE. It has good capacity for small bag, I can put wallet, make up pouch, keys, iPhone 7 plus. iPhone fits in the front or back slots easily


----------



## Johnpauliegal

wintotty said:


> Here's a beautiful Page bag, PCE score


Absolute gorgeous!!  What a beautiful bag!  I love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sarah03

wintotty said:


> Here you go! I've been eyeing on this bag ever since it appeared on the website, but waited until PCE. It has good capacity for small bag, I can put wallet, make up pouch, keys, iPhone 7 plus. iPhone fits in the front or back slots easily



That is such a cool bag! Thank you for all the pics. I will definitely ponder over that one. I saw it on the Coach IG page and I fell in love. [emoji16]


----------



## Teagaggle

wintotty said:


> Here you go! I've been eyeing on this bag ever since it appeared on the website, but waited until PCE. It has good capacity for small bag, I can put wallet, make up pouch, keys, iPhone 7 plus. iPhone fits in the front or back slots easily


My SA showed me this. Had not been on my radar since then. If it had an exterior slip pocket, I would be sold. I also loved how the smaller handle unclipped & came off.
It's beautiful...enjoy!


----------



## kvm87

chocolateturtle said:


> Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
> Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds also included in today is a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trickling into the outlets.
> View attachment 3622567
> 
> The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29
> View attachment 3622568


Very nice find! The outlets haven't had anything good trickle in lately where I live.


----------



## Kidclarke

I got a new sketchbook. I was disappointed the calendar is online only, but I still really love the notebook. Can't wait to put the calendar inside.


----------



## leechiyong

Kidclarke said:


> I got a new sketchbook. I was disappointed the calendar is online only, but I still really love the notebook. Can't wait to put the calendar inside.
> View attachment 3632307


OMG, this is so awesome!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kidclarke said:


> I got a new sketchbook. I was disappointed the calendar is online only, but I still really love the notebook. Can't wait to put the calendar inside.
> View attachment 3632307



Nice!!  My store told me they could only stamp the bottom right corner of the cover and I was like... are you nuts?  The asymmetry would have bothered me forever.  This looks great!  Now you have a Rexy on the front and back!


----------



## Kidclarke

leechiyong said:


> OMG, this is so awesome!


Thank you! I love it! The green is person is a lot better 



faintlymacabre said:


> Nice!!  My store told me they could only stamp the bottom right corner of the cover and I was like... are you nuts?  The asymmetry would have bothered me forever.  This looks great!  Now you have a Rexy on the front and back!


I thought that was the only place they could stamp because of the site, but the person stamping was showing me all around the cover and I was like oh I didn't know I could choose other then the corner! Lol. It would have bothered me a bit too, thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

Brand new (the soles are pristine) ebay bargain find:


----------



## couchette

wintotty said:


> Here's a beautiful Page bag, PCE score


omg this is my favorite bag!  i just checked this out at our Coach store, sooo tempted by the PCE but husband would have a heart attack.  I'm suppose to be on a purse ban    The SA said the design is supposed to mimic NY city .  Lucky you!


----------



## MDT

I fell in love with the Market Tote after seeing a reveal on here about a week ago. I chose the black/red as my PCE purchase. I went in set on the deep coral with the printed leather interior, but wasn't completely sold on the color once I saw it in person. Not as summery as I was expecting. The yellow/stone caught my eye as well, however the pop of red interior on the black called my name. BUT I still can't get the other two out of my mind. I have so many black bags and wasn't looking to add another to my collection. Coral or yellow would have fit in better since the only other colored bag I have ATM is a pistachio Swagger. I'm just hoping the red interior makes it different enough to justify? It's still gorgeous nonetheless!


----------



## pbnjam

MDT said:


> I fell in love with the Market Tote after seeing a reveal on here about a week ago. I chose the black/red as my PCE purchase. I went in set on the deep coral with the printed leather interior, but wasn't completely sold on the color once I saw it in person. Not as summery as I was expecting. The yellow/stone caught my eye as well, however the pop of red interior on the black called my name. BUT I still can't get the other two out of my mind. I have so many black bags and wasn't looking to add another to my collection. Coral or yellow would have fit in better since the only other colored bag I have ATM is a pistachio Swagger. I'm just hoping the red interior makes it different enough to justify? It's still gorgeous nonetheless!
> 
> View attachment 3636012


This color combo is gorgeous! Louboutin colors!


----------



## LL777

My SA spoils me sometimes.


----------



## lizziejean3

LL777 said:


> My SA spoils me sometimes.


Love!!!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

LL777 said:


> My SA spoils me sometimes.


Pretty what is it?


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> My SA spoils me sometimes.


It is adorable! Is this available for sale or is it only a gift? We were talking about this awhile ago, maybe on the Dino thread? I thought it might have been an overseas exclusive since we hadn't seen it in the US.


----------



## LL777

whateve said:


> It is adorable! Is this available for sale or is it only a gift? We were talking about this awhile ago, maybe on the Dino thread? I thought it might have been an overseas exclusive since we hadn't seen it in the US.


It was given to me as a gift


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> It is adorable! Is this available for sale or is it only a gift? We were talking about this awhile ago, maybe on the Dino thread? I thought it might have been an overseas exclusive since we hadn't seen it in the US.


Think that was with me


----------



## Sarah03

I found this Rhyder Wristlet / Clutch at TJ Maxx. I've never seen it before, but maybe I just don't remember it. It is style #52813 LIPBU. The interior tag shows K14, so It was made in November of 2014. I thought it was pretty cute and a great size!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> I found this Rhyder Wristlet / Clutch at TJ Maxx. I've never seen it before, but maybe I just don't remember it. It is style #52813 LIPBU. The interior tag shows K14, so It was made in November of 2014. I thought it was pretty cute and a great size!
> View attachment 3636910
> View attachment 3636911


Wow, great find!


----------



## Teagaggle

MDT said:


> I fell in love with the Market Tote after seeing a reveal on here about a week ago. I chose the black/red as my PCE purchase. I went in set on the deep coral with the printed leather interior, but wasn't completely sold on the color once I saw it in person. Not as summery as I was expecting. The yellow/stone caught my eye as well, however the pop of red interior on the black called my name. BUT I still can't get the other two out of my mind. I have so many black bags and wasn't looking to add another to my collection. Coral or yellow would have fit in better since the only other colored bag I have ATM is a pistachio Swagger. I'm just hoping the red interior makes it different enough to justify? It's still gorgeous nonetheless!
> 
> View attachment 3636012


Very classy! I am just venturing into market tote territory. I got my first one, the latest hologram one, on Amazon.  I ordered the deep coral last night via PCE. I am torn on it so I figure its easier to return via mail if I don't like it. Will post pics when I get it. In the meantime, enjoy your new tote!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I found this Rhyder Wristlet / Clutch at TJ Maxx. I've never seen it before, but maybe I just don't remember it. It is style #52813 LIPBU. The interior tag shows K14, so It was made in November of 2014. I thought it was pretty cute and a great size!
> View attachment 3636910
> View attachment 3636911


So cute!  I never see good stuff like that at TJM.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> So cute!  I never see good stuff like that at TJM.


Thank you! I usually don't either. There are no stores that sell Coach in my town, and my nearest outlet and boutique are now 1.5 hours away [emoji107]
It was a nice surprise!!


Teagaggle said:


> Wow, great find!



Thank you!


----------



## MDT

Teagaggle said:


> Very classy! I am just venturing into market tote territory. I got my first one, the latest hologram one, on Amazon.  I ordered the deep coral last night via PCE. I am torn on it so I figure its easier to return via mail if I don't like it. Will post pics when I get it. In the meantime, enjoy your new tote!



Thank you! I've already moved in! This is my first market tote. I'm not normally a tote person, but I love the silhouette and it's very comfortable to wear. Let me know how you like deep coral. I still really want that one! I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> I found this Rhyder Wristlet / Clutch at TJ Maxx. I've never seen it before, but maybe I just don't remember it. It is style #52813 LIPBU. The interior tag shows K14, so It was made in November of 2014. I thought it was pretty cute and a great size!
> View attachment 3636910
> View attachment 3636911



This is super cute! I love the color with the hardware!


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> This is super cute! I love the color with the hardware!



Thank you!


----------



## ZSP

Sarah03 said:


> I found this Rhyder Wristlet / Clutch at TJ Maxx. I've never seen it before, but maybe I just don't remember it. It is style #52813 LIPBU. The interior tag shows K14, so It was made in November of 2014. I thought it was pretty cute and a great size!
> View attachment 3636910
> View attachment 3636911



I love your wristlet/clutch.  It's a great color and looks quite roomy too.

By the way, I love your drapes/curtains too.  lol


----------



## Sarah03

ZSP said:


> I love your wristlet/clutch.  It's a great color and looks quite roomy too.
> 
> By the way, I love your drapes/curtains too.  lol



Thank you! The curtains are from Kohls. I love how bright and cheery they are! It took me ages to pick them out, lol. Home decorating is difficult! Especially when your decision making skills can be compared to a squirrel trying to cross the street.


----------



## Sarah03

elvisfan4life said:


> Think that was with me





LL777 said:


> My SA spoils me sometimes.



These are awesome!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> I found this Rhyder Wristlet / Clutch at TJ Maxx. I've never seen it before, but maybe I just don't remember it. It is style #52813 LIPBU. The interior tag shows K14, so It was made in November of 2014. I thought it was pretty cute and a great size!
> View attachment 3636910
> View attachment 3636911


So cute! Love the color. Looks like you're ready for Spring!


----------



## lvoespoon

I'm so excited for this Dinky! Much more beautiful in person than I expected. The way the fringe is done is so smart - both layers of the front pocket are extended and cut into the fringe. The pebble and suede is such a nice combo, but it much heavier than my tea rose dinky. The only thing is it said it came with a decorative padlock, and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lvoespoon said:


> I'm so excited for this Dinky! Much more beautiful in person than I expected. The way the fringe is done is so smart - both layers of the front pocket are extended and cut into the fringe. The pebble and suede is such a nice combo, but it much heavier than my tea rose dinky. The only thing is it said it came with a decorative padlock, and I can't find it anywhere.


Your bag is beautiful!  May I ask where you purchased it from?  I just love fringed bags. Thanks.


----------



## lvoespoon

Johnpauliegal said:


> Your bag is beautiful!  May I ask where you purchased it from?  I just love fringed bags. Thanks.


I was eyeing it since the runway..eventually I found it as a Neiman exclusive! I've been wanting a fringe bag so long, and I was super bummed I passed on a fringe bag in the past, I'm so happy with this one. All the little studs and embellishment make it so pretty, I def recommend.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lvoespoon said:


> I was eyeing it since the runway..eventually I found it as a Neiman exclusive! I've been wanting a fringe bag so long, and I was super bummed I passed on a fringe bag in the past, I'm so happy with this one. All the little studs and embellishment make it so pretty, I def recommend.


Thanks for the info. I had a 25% off coupon for any regular priced item at NM but it expired yesterday lol. I just bought $400 of Coach stuff the other day so gonna have to rethink buying it. 
I'm sure it is absolutely gorgeous!  It looks it!  
Did you find the padlock because it shows it in the photo?


----------



## lvoespoon

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks for the info. I had a 25% off coupon for any regular priced item at NM but it expired yesterday lol. I just bought $400 of Coach stuff the other day so gonna have to rethink buying it.
> I'm sure it is absolutely gorgeous!  It looks it!
> Did you find the padlock because it shows it in the photo?


I preordered it, but I saw they had those coupons this week so I tried it and it didn't work, so it might not even have been eligible! I haven't found the padlock anywhere in the packaging.  It's in the picture and the description, so that's a bummer. It was packed so well, like it just came from the factory, so I don't know what could have happened. I shall contact Neiman, but I don't really want to do an entire exchange to go looking for the lock, I want to wear the bag now!


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> So cute! Love the color. Looks like you're ready for Spring!



Thank you!! I'm definitely ready for spring. Bring on the warmer weather!


----------



## Miner's wife

Just got the Western Rivets Edie in black. I don't normally carry larger bags, but I really wanted a shoulder bag and loved how the rivets really dress it up.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Miner's wife said:


> Just got the Western Rivets Edie in black. I don't normally carry larger bags, but I really wanted a shoulder bag and loved how the rivets really dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638285
> View attachment 3638286


Absolutely beautiful!!! It looks great on you! 
Where did you happen to find it in black?  Thanks.


----------



## Miner's wife

Thanks, my husband was surprised I got this particular bag. I found it at Dillard's, the department store near were I live that still sells Coach. It was a surprise find, as the Western Rivets Edie is not on the Coach website.


----------



## Chihua5

Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! It looks great on you!
> Where did you happen to find it in black?  Thanks.


They have this black one on Macy's website and it's on sale too!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thank you so much. 
Gonna check it now because apparently the 30% VIP sale ends today. 


Chihua5 said:


> They have this black one on Macy's website and it's on sale too!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Miner's wife said:


> Thanks, my husband was surprised I got this particular bag. I found it at Dillard's, the department store near were I live that still sells Coach. It was a surprise find, as the Western Rivets Edie is not on the Coach website.


 that's awesome!  Great find! Enjoy it.


----------



## pbnjam

Miner's wife said:


> Just got the Western Rivets Edie in black. I don't normally carry larger bags, but I really wanted a shoulder bag and loved how the rivets really dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638285
> View attachment 3638286



I'm loving the Western Rivets! Just got it in the Drifter style. Congrats on ur Edie!


----------



## Miner's wife

Thanks! Congrats on getting the Drifter, it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## MKB0925

Miner's wife said:


> Just got the Western Rivets Edie in black. I don't normally carry larger bags, but I really wanted a shoulder bag and loved how the rivets really dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638285
> View attachment 3638286



I love it and looks great on you!


----------



## sasdash

I just purchased the Drifter Top Handle satchel and a leather Tea Rose bag charm with my pce discount.  I can't stop smiling!


----------



## leechiyong

sasdash said:


> I just purchased the Drifter Top Handle satchel and a leather Tea Rose bag charm with my pce discount.  I can't stop smiling!
> 
> View attachment 3639231


Great choices!


----------



## pbnjam

sasdash said:


> I just purchased the Drifter Top Handle satchel and a leather Tea Rose bag charm with my pce discount.  I can't stop smiling!
> 
> View attachment 3639231


The Drifter is a really pretty bag! Just feels well made and classy. I love it. Congrats!


----------



## LL777

Enjoying some sun


----------



## sasdash

leechiyong said:


> Great choices!


Thanks!



pbnjam said:


> The Drifter is a really pretty bag! Just feels well made and classy. I love it. Congrats!


Thanks, I love the shape and mix of leathers of this bag.


----------



## faintlymacabre

sasdash said:


> I just purchased the Drifter Top Handle satchel and a leather Tea Rose bag charm with my pce discount.  I can't stop smiling!
> 
> View attachment 3639231



Awesome!  I have both of these and love them so much.


----------



## LV.NYC

LL777 said:


> It was given to me as a gift







Wasn't a gift from any particular SA as it was given out during launch party. I use it for my business cards. Cute and practical!!


----------



## leechiyong

Amazing!


----------



## lucerovillegas

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3639989
> View attachment 3639990
> 
> 
> Wasn't a gift from any particular SA as it was given out during launch party. I use it for my business cards. Cute and practical!!



How much were they? I so want one!


----------



## LV.NYC

lucerovillegas said:


> How much were they? I so want one!



It was free. They were giving them out.


----------



## zjones

I had been wanting something in the Swagger style for a while now and, on a whim, hit up the Outlet Shoppes at Atlanta today. (My partner and I recently moved down here and he's working while I'm looking for work, so a bit of stir craziness had set in!) There, I found this beauty! (And for <$100!) Now to find a wallet or card case to go with it...


----------



## MonsieurMode

Newest members of my family: "Gnarly" print Coach x Baseman Gotham Tote and tee.


I hate to be predictable, but actually have the Rocket Gotham Tote and rocket tee from last season. Coach really makes the best tees. Their clothing overall is very well-made and well-priced.


----------



## yellowbernie

zjones said:


> I had been wanting something in the Swagger style for a while now and, on a whim, hit up the Outlet Shoppes at Atlanta today. (My partner and I recently moved down here and he's working while I'm looking for work, so a bit of stir craziness had set in!) There, I found this beauty! (And for <$100!) Now to find a wallet or card case to go with it...
> 
> View attachment 3640392


Gorgeous bag, which outlet, I shop the dawsonville one.


----------



## K.E.W.

MonsieurMode said:


> Newest members of my family: "Gnarly" print Coach x Baseman Gotham Tote and tee.
> View attachment 3640552
> 
> I hate to be predictable, but actually have the Rocket Gotham Tote and rocket tee from last season. Coach really makes the best tees. Their clothing overall is very well-made and well-priced.




Cute matching set!  I'm curious, can you describe the Rocket Gotham Tote from last season that you referred to?


----------



## MonsieurMode

K.E.W. said:


> Cute matching set!  I'm curious, can you describe the Rocket Gotham Tote from last season that you referred to?



This one!


----------



## K.E.W.

MonsieurMode said:


> This one!
> View attachment 3640600




Oh, okay...I had forgotten about this one.  Cool that you have the matching tee for that too. It's good to know Coach's apparel is good quality.


----------



## zjones

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag, which outlet, I shop the dawsonville one.



The Outlet Shoppes at Atlanta.



MonsieurMode said:


> Newest members of my family: "Gnarly" print Coach x Baseman Gotham Tote and tee.
> View attachment 3640552
> 
> I hate to be predictable, but actually have the Rocket Gotham Tote and rocket tee from last season. Coach really makes the best tees. Their clothing overall is very well-made and well-priced.



I actually kind of like that print on the tote. How do you like the Gotham Totes? I have a Turnlock Tote and I like it because it's got the zip top closure so there's no worry about things getting wet, for example, if a sudden shower pops up. That would be my big worry with something that was just open on top. (That, and paying as much as those cost and something happening to it...)


----------



## MonsieurMode

zjones said:


> The Outlet Shoppes at Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of like that print on the tote. How do you like the Gotham Totes? I have a Turnlock Tote and I like it because it's got the zip top closure so there's no worry about things getting wet, for example, if a sudden shower pops up. That would be my big worry with something that was just open on top. (That, and paying as much as those cost and something happening to it...)



I really, truly love my Gotham Totes. I don't care that my tote zips because I am cognizant of security and prefer to have the room when I need to stash stuff that I buy throughout the day into my bag.

The shoulder strap could be 1-2 cm thinner, in my opinion, but the bags are fabulously constructed. The tote holds it shape and does not slouch over time. I believe this is because of the fused leather (the lining is leather and NOT suede, which I much prefer). I can't say enough about the leather quality, though. Simply top notch!

The only downside is that there is a zippered pocket with multifunction slip pockets on one side, and it does pull that side of the bag downwards when the bag is not being worn if there is too much inside of the pockets. 

The Gotham Tote is larger than the Saint Laurent "Shopping Bag" (both the horizontal and vertical version) with better pockets, and it's $300-400 cheaper. 

I look forward to picking up another during the spring sale or from next fall's collection.


----------



## faintlymacabre

MonsieurMode said:


> Newest members of my family: "Gnarly" print Coach x Baseman Gotham Tote and tee.
> View attachment 3640552
> 
> I hate to be predictable, but actually have the Rocket Gotham Tote and rocket tee from last season. Coach really makes the best tees. Their clothing overall is very well-made and well-priced.


Looooove! Great set.

You're making me want a Gotham tote more. 

Do you find the strap width causes them to slip? Is that why you wish they were thinner?


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Looooove! Great set.
> 
> You're making me want a Gotham tote more.
> 
> Do you find the strap width causes them to slip? Is that why you wish they were thinner?




I think since the Gotham Totes are categorized as Men's Bags, they made the straps wider to look more masculine.  I've noticed on many Men's Bags, especially some travel or carry-on duffles, that often the leather is high quality and/or glovetanned, but I'm turned off by the masculine looking straps.  I'm just speaking for myself, of course.  I suppose they could be replaced by thinner straps since they're detachable.


----------



## MonsieurMode

faintlymacabre said:


> Looooove! Great set.
> 
> You're making me want a Gotham tote more.
> 
> Do you find the strap width causes them to slip? Is that why you wish they were thinner?



Correct, they are perfect straps when you're not wearing a jacket, but they can sometimes slide off when pulled over a coat.


----------



## K.E.W.

MonsieurMode said:


> Correct, they are perfect straps when you're not wearing a jacket, but they can sometimes slide off when pulled over a coat.




That's good to know if I decide to get one, thx.


----------



## wintotty

MonsieurMode said:


> Newest members of my family: "Gnarly" print Coach x Baseman Gotham Tote and tee.
> View attachment 3640552
> 
> I hate to be predictable, but actually have the Rocket Gotham Tote and rocket tee from last season. Coach really makes the best tees. Their clothing overall is very well-made and well-priced.



Love them both! I got the Gnarly sweat shirt and bag charm with PCE. I also tried T-shirt, but didn't work for me.....


----------



## faintlymacabre

wintotty said:


> Love them both! I got the Gnarly sweat shirt and bag charm with PCE. I also tried T-shirt, but didn't work for me.....



Oh wow.  These are 1941 items.  Do you know which other men's 1941 items can be used with PCE?


----------



## wintotty

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh wow.  These are 1941 items.  Do you know which other men's 1941 items can be used with PCE?



My SA said RTW and Shoes (even 1941) are included for discount. However it doesn't work Online, you'll have to ask SA to do discretionary discount for the items.


----------



## zjones

Well, boo! I don't find a ton of the men's ready-to-wear stuff (at least the stuff right now) that appealing, but it's good to know that option is there. (My SA also just went on vacation, and I'd feel odd working with someone else--which is why, despite moving several states away from her, I'll still be calling all my orders in to her back in Missouri!)


----------



## Teagaggle

Here's my latest haul from PCE  (except red saddle bag - 1941 & blue saddle from ebay).
Market tote in deep coral with chalk yankee floral interior;
Men's  metro soft tote in denim;
Saddle 33 in cardinal red (1941 men's collection);
Small Patricia saddle bag in bright mineral (from ebay); and
Lapis feather fob & steggy key fob.
I'm not keeping all of the items but included pics of all so you all could see the items.
Let me know if you have ?s...


----------



## yellowbernie

faintlymacabre said:


> Over the moon!!! I had always been a bit hesitant about the white contrast stitching on the red version of this wallet, but I bought it anyway because I was attracted to the interior. I couldn't bring myself to use it because it wasn't true love...
> 
> I just exchanged that for the gorgeous Kelly Green version!!! This one just makes me have heart-eyes. The same sparse kind of floral distribution that the red version had, but the green + gunmetal hardware combination is so perfect.
> 
> Loading her up with my cards for tomorrow. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3620331
> 
> View attachment 3620335


Love this wallet, was wondering does it get real bulky when filled with cc, money and change?  Thanks


----------



## zjones

I have been eyeing one of those small trifold wallets because the bigger version is just a tiny bit more than I was comfortable with spending for *just* a wallet, but that version looks amazing! I'm sad that color is sold out, though--I have a bag it would match perfectly!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Here's my latest haul from PCE  (except red saddle bag - 1941 & blue saddle from ebay).
> Market tote in deep coral with chalk yankee floral interior;
> Men's  metro soft tote in denim;
> Saddle 33 in cardinal red (1941 men's collection);
> Small Patricia saddle bag in bright mineral (from ebay); and
> Lapis feather fob & steggy key fob.
> I'm not keeping all of the items but included pics of all so you all could see the items.
> Let me know if you have ?s...
> View attachment 3641633
> View attachment 3641634
> View attachment 3641636
> View attachment 3641638


Congrats! Love your items.  Is the metro soft tote nice? Does it hold a lot? I've been watching it.

Does the saddle 33 have a leather lining? The website shows the red with canvas lining.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love your items.  Is the metro soft tote nice? Does it hold a lot? I've been watching it.
> 
> Does the saddle 33 have a leather lining? The website shows the red with canvas lining.


Thanks! The men's tote is going back. Its nice & will hold a ton. But its kind of top heavy, even when my stuff is in it & just falls over. 
The saddle is as shown. The flap is leather & there is a back slip pocket but the actual interior is the fabric, same as the center of a Rogue bag, if you are familiar with it. Its very nice but too large for my liking. 
I was most interested in the deep coral market tote. Even though all of the items came in the same box from Jacksonville,  the market tote was only wrapped in tissue with no plastic or dust bag. It has a wicked strong chemical smell. I have it sitting out in the open to see if it goes away.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! The men's tote is going back. Its nice & will hold a ton. But its kind of top heavy, even when my stuff is in it & just falls over.
> The saddle is as shown. The flap is leather & there is a back slip pocket but the actual interior is the fabric, same as the center of a Rogue bag, if you are familiar with it. Its very nice but too large for my liking.
> I was most interested in the deep coral market tote. Even though all of the items came in the same box from Jacksonville,  the market tote was only wrapped in tissue with no plastic or dust bag. It has a wicked strong chemical smell. I have it sitting out in the open to see if it goes away.


I bet the smell will go away eventually. It did on my Legacy drawstrings.


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> Here's my latest haul from PCE  (except red saddle bag - 1941 & blue saddle from ebay).
> Market tote in deep coral with chalk yankee floral interior;
> Men's  metro soft tote in denim;
> Saddle 33 in cardinal red (1941 men's collection);
> Small Patricia saddle bag in bright mineral (from ebay); and
> Lapis feather fob & steggy key fob.
> I'm not keeping all of the items but included pics of all so you all could see the items.
> Let me know if you have ?s...
> View attachment 3641633
> View attachment 3641634
> View attachment 3641636
> View attachment 3641638





Teagaggle said:


> Here's my latest haul from PCE  (except red saddle bag - 1941 & blue saddle from ebay).
> Market tote in deep coral with chalk yankee floral interior;
> Men's  metro soft tote in denim;
> Saddle 33 in cardinal red (1941 men's collection);
> Small Patricia saddle bag in bright mineral (from ebay); and
> Lapis feather fob & steggy key fob.
> I'm not keeping all of the items but included pics of all so you all could see the items.
> Let me know if you have ?s...
> View attachment 3641633
> View attachment 3641634
> View attachment 3641636
> View attachment 3641638




My god, Lady...how do you have the time to purchase so many bags every week??  Of course I'm just teasing you, but it seems like you have a neverending stream of bags to reveal...I'm jealous, heh heh.


----------



## faintlymacabre

yellowbernie said:


> Love this wallet, was wondering does it get real bulky when filled with cc, money and change?  Thanks


It's not bulky at all with what I have in it. 






I have a card in each slot, and multiple (2-3) in the slip pockets behind the card slots. A few bills and a receipt are in the bill compartment. I only have one coin in the zippered change section, though, as I just don't like carrying change.


----------



## faintlymacabre

zjones said:


> I have been eyeing one of those small trifold wallets because the bigger version is just a tiny bit more than I was comfortable with spending for *just* a wallet, but that version looks amazing! I'm sad that color is sold out, though--I have a bag it would match perfectly!


It's still available online!


----------



## Teagaggle

K.E.W. said:


> My god, Lady...how do you have the time to purchase so many bags every week??  Of course I'm just teasing you, but it seems like you have a neverending stream of bags to reveal...I'm jealous, heh heh.


Hey! I thought this was a non judgment zone!  Just kidding...it does seem that way, doesn't it!  But honestly, I really don't keep as many as I buy.  I'm one who needs to spend some time with a bag before I can really say it's for me.  So, for example, in this haul, I'm obviously keeping the blue saddle from Ebay (which I love and was super cheap) but from the PCE, probably only the feather charm.  If I look at what I bought and kept this month, it was two Rogues and this blue saddle.  But, I also sold about 12 bags on Ebay over the last 6 months.  So, less to be jealous about than it may appear!  Hubby wouldn't allow me to keep all these!


----------



## yellowbernie

faintlymacabre said:


> It's not bulky at all with what I have in it.
> 
> View attachment 3642298
> 
> View attachment 3642299
> 
> 
> I have a card in each slot, and multiple (2-3) in the slip pockets behind the card slots. A few bills and a receipt are in the bill compartment. I only have one coin in the zippered change section, though, as I just don't like carrying change.


Thanks so much for the pictures and explanation.  Think this might just work great for me.


----------



## zjones

The bulk of my PCE purchases arrived today: Nolita 19 in the Yankee Floral print (at the urging of BeachBagGal) and a card case and robot charm to accent the colors! The charm is almost too heavy for the wristlet when it's empty -- we'll see how it feels when I've got stuff in it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

zjones said:


> The bulk of my PCE purchases arrived today: Nolita 19 in the Yankee Floral print (at the urging of BeachBagGal) and a card case and robot charm to accent the colors! The charm is almost too heavy for the wristlet when it's empty -- we'll see how it feels when I've got stuff in it.
> 
> View attachment 3642552



Love love love your color choices!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> It's not bulky at all with what I have in it.
> 
> View attachment 3642298
> 
> View attachment 3642299
> 
> 
> I have a card in each slot, and multiple (2-3) in the slip pockets behind the card slots. A few bills and a receipt are in the bill compartment. I only have one coin in the zippered change section, though, as I just don't like carrying change.



Wow what a pretty wallet and color combo!! If i needed a new wallet like that I would be all iver this one. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> The bulk of my PCE purchases arrived today: Nolita 19 in the Yankee Floral print (at the urging of BeachBagGal) and a card case and robot charm to accent the colors! The charm is almost too heavy for the wristlet when it's empty -- we'll see how it feels when I've got stuff in it.
> 
> View attachment 3642552



I LOVE it (sorry about the enabling hehe)!!! I'm totally digging the card case and robot with the Nolita - great color to compliment. How are you liking the Nolita?


----------



## Sarah03

zjones said:


> The bulk of my PCE purchases arrived today: Nolita 19 in the Yankee Floral print (at the urging of BeachBagGal) and a card case and robot charm to accent the colors! The charm is almost too heavy for the wristlet when it's empty -- we'll see how it feels when I've got stuff in it.
> 
> View attachment 3642552



These look fantastic together!  Love them!


----------



## Lmg14

Bandana Rivets Swagger Shoulder Bag with Rivets wallet and western wristlet.  I love them!


----------



## zjones

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love love love your color choices!!!



I know! So spring-y! Although the weather here in Georgia has been kind of unpredictable lately, so who knows if spring has really sprung, eh?



BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE it (sorry about the enabling hehe)!!! I'm totally digging the card case and robot with the Nolita - great color to compliment. How are you liking the Nolita?



The enabling is appreciated. ;D I haven't taken it out for a spin yet, but the next time I go out to do something more substantial than get us dinner, I'll fill 'er up and see!


----------



## zjones

Apologies for the double post, but the rest of my PCE purchases (which is one whole item) and my first eBay deal arrived!

A card case to go with my new Swagger wristlet (now I just need a bag charm!) from the final day of the PCE. Apparently this style is new, but my SA was able to order it for me:




And my first eBay score! A bigger Nolita 24 in patchwork in a gorgeous dark red/purple color. I need a matching wallet/card case for this one too! (This is such a dangerous hobby...for my pocketbook!)


----------



## zjones

Nothing to see here. Stupid Internet.


----------



## Sarah03

zjones said:


> Apologies for the double post, but the rest of my PCE purchases (which is one whole item) and my first eBay deal arrived!
> 
> A card case to go with my new Swagger wristlet (now I just need a bag charm!) from the final day of the PCE. Apparently this style is new, but my SA was able to order it for me:
> 
> View attachment 3645616
> 
> 
> And my first eBay score! A bigger Nolita 24 in patchwork in a gorgeous dark red/purple color. I need a matching wallet/card case for this one too! (This is such a dangerous hobby...for my pocketbook!)
> 
> View attachment 3645619
> View attachment 3645621



I LOVE THAT CARD HOLDER!! The colors are great! That Nolita print looks great too. Congrats on your scores!


----------



## Sarah03

I got the Purple MFF flower charm- here it is modeled on my City Bag:


----------



## zjones

Is that charm canvas or leather? I find the print to be a bit much on the card cases, but on that charm I don't mind it as much.


----------



## Sarah03

zjones said:


> Is that charm canvas or leather? I find the print to be a bit much on the card cases, but on that charm I don't mind it as much.



It's canvas. I feel the same way. It's a pretty busy print- I really only liked the purple.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Apologies for the double post, but the rest of my PCE purchases (which is one whole item) and my first eBay deal arrived!
> 
> A card case to go with my new Swagger wristlet (now I just need a bag charm!) from the final day of the PCE. Apparently this style is new, but my SA was able to order it for me:
> 
> View attachment 3645616
> 
> 
> And my first eBay score! A bigger Nolita 24 in patchwork in a gorgeous dark red/purple color. I need a matching wallet/card case for this one too! (This is such a dangerous hobby...for my pocketbook!)
> 
> View attachment 3645619
> View attachment 3645621



Nice! Can you do a size comparison pic of the Nolita 19 vs 24? The purple patchwork is really pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I got the Purple MFF flower charm- here it is modeled on my City Bag:
> View attachment 3645649



That's cute! That little pop of color looks perfect on City!


----------



## K.E.W.

zjones said:


> I know! So spring-y! Although the weather here in Georgia has been kind of unpredictable lately, so who knows if spring has really sprung, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> The enabling is appreciated. ;D I haven't taken it out for a spin yet, but the next time I go out to do something more substantial than get us dinner, I'll fill 'er up and see!








zjones said:


> I know! So spring-y! Although the weather here in Georgia has been kind of unpredictable lately, so who knows if spring has really sprung, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> The enabling is appreciated. ;D I haven't taken it out for a spin yet, but the next time I go out to do something more substantial than get us dinner, I'll fill 'er up and see!





BeachBagGal said:


> That's cute! That little pop of color looks perfect on City!




Mini reveal of the Mini Christie Caryall from the previous Outlet online sale, along with my first Coach robot charm. I think this robot is as nice as the FP version.  It's perfect for this very mini bag, I think.


----------



## K.E.W.

chocolateturtle said:


> Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
> Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds also included in today is a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trickling into the outlets.
> View attachment 3622567
> 
> The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29
> View attachment 3622568




I think I missed this reveal....nice haul!!


----------



## musiclover

I have a few things I've purchased recently. My son is graduating from high school this year so I bought myself the Tearose clutch in black and purple (not eligible for the PCE discount) to carry to the graduation banquet.  It's simply exquisite.


This is my second 1941 piece. I also have this clutch in old brass/denim blue which I use as a wallet.

I'll also wear the beautiful (and very comfortable) Coach sandals I bought last year for my daughter's graduation.  Time to start dress shopping again for me.


I also bought the Nolita 19 Yankee floral print wristlet like @BeachBagGal 's and @zjones. It's so fun for spring and summer and I can just pop it in my tote.


My husband offered to drive me to the outlets last week!  So I came home with these.


I have wanted a Swagger wristlet for the longest time so I was delighted to find the exotic quilted wristlet in black. So elegant and edge-y at the same time. It comes with a long shoulder strap, and a dust bag was included so that was a very lucky find. I love florals as most of you know. I'm using this cosmetic bag as a travel jewelry pouch. It's got a nice pink interior and an extra pocket for earrings and rings.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I have a few things I've purchased recently. My son is graduating from high school this year so I bought myself the Tearose clutch in black and purple (not eligible for the PCE discount) to carry to the graduation banquet.  It's simply exquisite.
> View attachment 3646105
> 
> This is my second 1941 piece. I also have this clutch in old brass/denim blue which I use as a wallet.
> 
> I'll also wear the beautiful (and very comfortable) Coach sandals I bought last year for my daughter's graduation.  Time to start dress shopping again for me.
> View attachment 3646114
> 
> I also bought the Nolita 19 Yankee floral print wristlet like @BeachBagGal 's and @zjones. It's so fun for spring and summer and I can just pop it in my tote.
> View attachment 3646112
> 
> My husband offered to drive me to the outlets last week!  So I came home with these.
> View attachment 3646113
> 
> I have wanted a Swagger wristlet for the longest time so I was delighted to find the exotic quilted wristlet in black. So elegant and edge-y at the same time. It comes with a long shoulder strap, and a dust bag was included so that was a very lucky find. I love florals as most of you know. I'm using this cosmetic bag as a travel jewelry pouch. It's got a nice pink interior and an extra pocket for earrings and rings.



What a lovely haul!  Love everything.  Those sandals are so beautiful--and comfortable too? (even better!).  I don't think I have seen that particular swagger wristlet before -- so attractive in all black like that.  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> I have a few things I've purchased recently. My son is graduating from high school this year so I bought myself the Tearose clutch in black and purple (not eligible for the PCE discount) to carry to the graduation banquet.  It's simply exquisite.
> View attachment 3646105
> 
> This is my second 1941 piece. I also have this clutch in old brass/denim blue which I use as a wallet.
> 
> I'll also wear the beautiful (and very comfortable) Coach sandals I bought last year for my daughter's graduation.  Time to start dress shopping again for me.
> View attachment 3646114
> 
> I also bought the Nolita 19 Yankee floral print wristlet like @BeachBagGal 's and @zjones. It's so fun for spring and summer and I can just pop it in my tote.
> View attachment 3646112
> 
> My husband offered to drive me to the outlets last week!  So I came home with these.
> View attachment 3646113
> 
> I have wanted a Swagger wristlet for the longest time so I was delighted to find the exotic quilted wristlet in black. So elegant and edge-y at the same time. It comes with a long shoulder strap, and a dust bag was included so that was a very lucky find. I love florals as most of you know. I'm using this cosmetic bag as a travel jewelry pouch. It's got a nice pink interior and an extra pocket for earrings and rings.




Congrats on your son's HS graduation.  Looks like you're all set ... those sandals are lovely!!  Especially since they're comfy too!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely haul!  Love everything.  Those sandals are so beautiful--and comfortable too? (even better!).  I don't think I have seen that particular swagger wristlet before -- so attractive in all black like that.  Enjoy your goodies!



Thanks, I!  I really enjoyed wearing those sandals and wore them a few times last summer. They've made it through several dinners and an evening of dancing so I'm excited to wear them again. They are so comfortable!  I think my new clutch should go quite nicely with them. I will look for another little black dress. 

I was so surprised to find a Swagger wristlet at this late date. I thought they were sold out everywhere so I quickly picked it up and hung on till I reached the till!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> That's cute! That little pop of color looks perfect on City!



Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats on your son's HS graduation.  Looks like you're all set ... those sandals are lovely!!  Especially since they're comfy too!



Thanks K.E.W.!  It's been a busy two years with the back-to-back graduations. I know it's hard to imagine at that heel height, but those shoes are so comfortable. My SA said they were and she was so right!


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> Thanks K.E.W.!  It's been a busy two years with the back-to-back graduations. I know it's hard to imagine at that heel height, but those shoes are so comfortable. My SA said they were and she was so right!



I don't have kids, but have seen how those graduations kept other family members busy!  And yes, it IS hard to imagine that heel height as being comfortable, but since you vouched for them they must be okay.  I tend to wear way lower heels, but they'll never be as sexy as the higher ones, lol!

PS. Your SA loves getting repeat business!


----------



## sb2

musiclover said:


> I have a few things I've purchased recently. My son is graduating from high school this year so I bought myself the Tearose clutch in black and purple (not eligible for the PCE discount) to carry to the graduation banquet.  It's simply exquisite.
> View attachment 3646105
> 
> This is my second 1941 piece. I also have this clutch in old brass/denim blue which I use as a wallet.
> 
> I'll also wear the beautiful (and very comfortable) Coach sandals I bought last year for my daughter's graduation.  Time to start dress shopping again for me.
> View attachment 3646114
> 
> I also bought the Nolita 19 Yankee floral print wristlet like @BeachBagGal 's and @zjones. It's so fun for spring and summer and I can just pop it in my tote.
> View attachment 3646112
> 
> My husband offered to drive me to the outlets last week!  So I came home with these.
> View attachment 3646113
> 
> I have wanted a Swagger wristlet for the longest time so I was delighted to find the exotic quilted wristlet in black. So elegant and edge-y at the same time. It comes with a long shoulder strap, and a dust bag was included so that was a very lucky find. I love florals as most of you know. I'm using this cosmetic bag as a travel jewelry pouch. It's got a nice pink interior and an extra pocket for earrings and rings.



My oldest son is graduating high school this year too. Those are beautiful bags to bring with you. Congrats


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I have a few things I've purchased recently. My son is graduating from high school this year so I bought myself the Tearose clutch in black and purple (not eligible for the PCE discount) to carry to the graduation banquet.  It's simply exquisite.
> View attachment 3646105
> 
> This is my second 1941 piece. I also have this clutch in old brass/denim blue which I use as a wallet.
> 
> I'll also wear the beautiful (and very comfortable) Coach sandals I bought last year for my daughter's graduation.  Time to start dress shopping again for me.
> View attachment 3646114
> 
> I also bought the Nolita 19 Yankee floral print wristlet like @BeachBagGal 's and @zjones. It's so fun for spring and summer and I can just pop it in my tote.
> View attachment 3646112
> 
> My husband offered to drive me to the outlets last week!  So I came home with these.
> View attachment 3646113
> 
> I have wanted a Swagger wristlet for the longest time so I was delighted to find the exotic quilted wristlet in black. So elegant and edge-y at the same time. It comes with a long shoulder strap, and a dust bag was included so that was a very lucky find. I love florals as most of you know. I'm using this cosmetic bag as a travel jewelry pouch. It's got a nice pink interior and an extra pocket for earrings and rings.



Oh wow I love all your goodies (esp the yankee floral Nolita! hehe)!! [emoji7] You have a good assortment that will be fun to play with. Enjoy! [emoji3]


----------



## zjones

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Can you do a size comparison pic of the Nolita 19 vs 24? The purple patchwork is really pretty!



Here you go! (Please ignore our messy in-between-our-desks-table!)


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Here you go! (Please ignore our messy in-between-our-desks-table!)
> 
> View attachment 3646782



Thanks so much! That helps! [emoji3]


----------



## zjones

I will say, the 19 is quite crammed with everything I have in there (to the point where I almost have trouble zipping it closed), so if you carry a fair bit, the 24 might be a better size.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LONG post alert - but I'm very excited for my first Coach purchase in a while! Went to the Woodbury outlet and had to go back for it. 

What could it be…?



It's a…


Nolita 19 in Cornflower and a matching tea rose bag charm! Love it! All that's left is to buy a crossbody strap. I've been looking at these for a while - I think it's so versatile and I plan to use it as a mini bag/WOC, a pouch in my bigger bags, and as a wristlet. It fits my iPhone 6, small wallet, and bulky external battery with a bit of more extra space. 

I think mine might be MFF because there's no creed. The FP delete Nolitas that were available had a little creed inside, but for $45 I couldn't complain. eBay doesn't have Nolitas for less than $70, and even though BF really liked the tiny creed detail, I had to give into the sale price.

Here she is crossbody and shoulder with the strap of my other bag, so it looks a bit short, but I plan on getting a longer strap.





Thought about getting the 24, but it looked more like a regular bag than the wristlet/mini bag/WOC look I was going for.


And a comparison shot:



Thanks for sharing in my excitement and thoughts! Hopefully this post will help someone who's interested in the Nolita.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bellebellebelle19 said:


> LONG post alert - but I'm very excited for my first Coach purchase in a while! Went to the Woodbury outlet and had to go back for it.
> 
> What could it be…?
> View attachment 3646918
> 
> 
> It's a…
> View attachment 3646919
> 
> Nolita 19 in Cornflower and a matching tea rose bag charm! Love it! All that's left is to buy a crossbody strap. I've been looking at these for a while - I think it's so versatile and I plan to use it as a mini bag/WOC, a pouch in my bigger bags, and as a wristlet. It fits my iPhone 6, small wallet, and bulky external battery with a bit of more extra space.
> 
> I think mine might be MFF because there's no creed. The FP delete Nolitas that were available had a little creed inside, but for $45 I couldn't complain. eBay doesn't have Nolitas for less than $70, and even though BF really liked the tiny creed detail, I had to give into the sale price.
> 
> Here she is crossbody and shoulder with the strap of my other bag, so it looks a bit short, but I plan on getting a longer strap.
> View attachment 3646932
> 
> View attachment 3646933
> 
> 
> Thought about getting the 24, but it looked more like a regular bag than the wristlet/mini bag/WOC look I was going for.
> View attachment 3646935
> 
> And a comparison shot:
> View attachment 3646940
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my excitement and thoughts! Hopefully this post will help someone who's interested in the Nolita.



Super cute! I love my Nolita 19 I just bought. Pretty roomy for a wristlet. I put a long strap on mine and wear it crossbody.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> I will say, the 19 is quite crammed with everything I have in there (to the point where I almost have trouble zipping it closed), so if you carry a fair bit, the 24 might be a better size.



Makes sense about the size and space. I liked the 19 because I think it makes for a cute wristlet and can fit into a bigger bag easier.  Although I have only worn as a crossbody bag so far. [emoji14]


----------



## scoutmhen

Miner's wife said:


> Just got the Western Rivets Edie in black. I don't normally carry larger bags, but I really wanted a shoulder bag and loved how the rivets really dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638285
> View attachment 3638286



Is this the 31 or 42? It looks great on you!


----------



## scoutmhen

Found the Bandana Rivets Edie 31 in black at my local Macy's. I have several Edies but this is by far my favorite. I love the tassel on the side and the embellishments on the front!


----------



## Miner's wife

scoutmhen said:


> Is this the 31 or 42? It looks great on you!


Thanks! This is the 31 size. I love your Bandana Rivets Edie. It's beautiful.


----------



## zjones

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3648007
> 
> 
> Found the Bandana Rivets Edie 31 in black at my local Macy's. I have several Edies but this is by far my favorite. I love the tassel on the side and the embellishments on the front!



That's quite pretty! I wasn't sold on that pattern when it was in stores but I find myself going back to it now. Maybe in a wallet or a smaller crossbody...hmm.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> I got the Purple MFF flower charm- here it is modeled on my City Bag:
> View attachment 3645649


I wish my Bal had zipper pulls like that. I'm sure I'm going to tear the fringes eventually.

I was tempted by the charm but couldn't figure out which color would go best with one of my bags.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I wish my Bal had zipper pulls like that. I'm sure I'm going to tear the fringes eventually.
> 
> I was tempted by the charm but couldn't figure out which color would go best with one of my bags.



The zippers are the reason I picked this Bal. I actually found it at Saks off 5th and they had mine (giant hardware) or the classic city with all the tassels. I think I'd like a classic city with all the tassels at some point. 
Those charms were so tempting! Lots of nice colors, but I know what you mean. Only the purple caught my eye.


----------



## scoutmhen

Miner's wife said:


> Thanks! This is the 31 size. I love your Bandana Rivets Edie. It's beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## zjones

I'm glad it's an hour each way to my local outlet and traffic horrible because Atlanta apparently has the 8th worst traffic in the *world*, because if I go there too much I'm going to make my wallet cry!

But I still couldn't resist. Nolita 24 in leaf print haircalf. Retail $275, I got it for $50.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> I'm glad it's an hour each way to my local outlet and traffic horrible because Atlanta apparently has the 8th worst traffic in the *world*, because if I go there too much I'm going to make my wallet cry!
> 
> But I still couldn't resist. Nolita 24 in leaf print haircalf. Retail $275, I got it for $50.
> 
> View attachment 3649190



Nice! You're an official Nolita convert. Hehe [emoji3]


----------



## denimcococabas

My new irridescent tote and robo charm.


----------



## zjones

Ooh, cute!


----------



## Kitts

zjones said:


> I'm glad it's an hour each way to my local outlet and traffic horrible because Atlanta apparently has the 8th worst traffic in the *world*, because if I go there too much I'm going to make my wallet cry!
> 
> But I still couldn't resist. Nolita 24 in leaf print haircalf. Retail $275, I got it for $50.
> 
> View attachment 3649190



So pretty and what a deal! Is the outside zip pocket large enough for an iPhone 7 (not plus)?


----------



## momofgirls

zjones said:


> The bulk of my PCE purchases arrived today: Nolita 19 in the Yankee Floral print (at the urging of BeachBagGal) and a card case and robot charm to accent the colors! The charm is almost too heavy for the wristlet when it's empty -- we'll see how it feels when I've got stuff in it.
> 
> View attachment 3642552


Love this set


----------



## shengnes

I got this Prairie Satchel during Macy's VIP sale and then stopped today at the Coach Outlet Store on my way home and picked up this Wallet and Bag Charm. They had 50% off everything. Not sure if that is the norm or not as it was my first time in the outlet store.


----------



## TCB

denimcococabas said:


> My new irridescent tote and robo charm.


You will love this!!  I have this tote. It is great!!  Your charm is cute on it!!!!


----------



## zjones

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! You're an official Nolita convert. Hehe [emoji3]



Maybe for a while. I've got a few slightly bigger bags for when I want to carry more, but the Nolitas are just big enough for the stuff I carry every day that spending the money on bigger bags, right now, seems silly. (Although I want a Rogue 25 at some point...)



Kitts said:


> So pretty and what a deal! Is the outside zip pocket large enough for an iPhone 7 (not plus)?



I have a 6 Plus and without a case it is about half an inch too long to fit. I'm not sure the dimensions on a 7, but if it's smaller than a 6 Plus I would say yes.


----------



## shengnes

I received this Coach Nolita Crossbody in Gray Birch last night in the mail. I absolutely love it! I will have to wear this on the weekend. I got an awesome deal on it too!


----------



## faintlymacabre

zjones said:


> Apologies for the double post, but the rest of my PCE purchases (which is one whole item) and my first eBay deal arrived!
> 
> A card case to go with my new Swagger wristlet (now I just need a bag charm!) from the final day of the PCE. Apparently this style is new, but my SA was able to order it for me:
> 
> View attachment 3645616



I keep coming back to stare at this card holder.  Do you have an item number for it?  Also, is that a grey or a light blue?  LOVE this combo.


----------



## Kitts

zjones said:


> I have a 6 Plus and without a case it is about half an inch too long to fit. I'm not sure the dimensions on a 7, but if it's smaller than a 6 Plus I would say yes.



Thank you!!! Sounds like it would be okay!


----------



## 4pinklady9

denimcococabas said:


> My new irridescent tote and robo charm.



Gorgeous. I love the Robo charm


----------



## BeachBagGal

shengnes said:


> I received this Coach Nolita Crossbody in Gray Birch last night in the mail. I absolutely love it! I will have to wear this on the weekend. I got an awesome deal on it too!
> 
> View attachment 3649945



Total cutie! [emoji173]


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Finally sharing my PCE purchase 



Love the red lining!


----------



## CoachCruiser

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Finally sharing my PCE purchase
> View attachment 3650654
> View attachment 3650656
> 
> Love the red lining!


So classic!!! Congrats! I wish I had gotten this in the metallic bronze. A friend on mine who works for Coach got the exact same bag as you - color, size, etc - and love it. Beautiful!!!  Enjoy it.


----------



## musiclover

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Finally sharing my PCE purchase
> View attachment 3650654
> View attachment 3650656
> 
> Love the red lining!



Twins!  I love mine, too!  The leather feels so good.


----------



## lucerovillegas

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Finally sharing my PCE purchase
> View attachment 3650654
> View attachment 3650656
> 
> Love the red lining!



I love it! What was the total after PCE? Beautiful red interior.


----------



## Winterfell5

denimcococabas said:


> My new irridescent tote and robo charm.


Twins on this tote!  I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would!


----------



## zjones

faintlymacabre said:


> I keep coming back to stare at this card holder.  Do you have an item number for it?  Also, is that a grey or a light blue?  LOVE this combo.



55721, DK/LMP, $75 retail. That's a cornflower blue, along with black and red.


----------



## faintlymacabre

zjones said:


> 55721, DK/LMP, $75 retail. That's a cornflower blue, along with black and red.



Thank you!!


----------



## sparrows1

Ordered this in the last FOS and just received today - mff Coach x Baseman Lyla crossbody.  I missed this line when it was in the full price stores.  It's really cute!

Excuse my cat, she kept walking in front of the bag so I finally just moved it when she lay down


----------



## pbnjam

sparrows1 said:


> Ordered this in the last FOS and just received today - mff Coach x Baseman Lyla crossbody.  I missed this line when it was in the full price stores.  It's really cute!
> 
> Excuse my cat, she kept walking in front of the bag so I finally just moved it when she lay down
> 
> View attachment 3651550



I didn't notice this! It's looks really nice. The pebbled leather looks good!


----------



## soonergirl

A new addition and my first attempted modification [emoji4] I've wanted this bag forever but hated that it wasn't a crossbody. So prices finally went down enough that I didn't feel too guilty trying this... and I love it!!! 

After removing some links and robbing the hardware from a Nomad cross body strap that I'll never use, I have an awesome bag AND an awesome strap that works on several of my other bags. And, now I can use the lighter weight leather strap off another bag when I'm not in the mood for the heavy chain [emoji16] 

Love this bag!!


----------



## branbran1984

soonergirl said:


> A new addition and my first attempted modification [emoji4] I've wanted this bag forever but hated that it wasn't a crossbody. So prices finally went down enough that I didn't feel too guilty trying this... and I love it!!!
> 
> After removing some links and robbing the hardware from a Nomad cross body strap that I'll never use, I have an awesome bag AND an awesome strap that works on several of my other bags. And, now I can use the lighter weight leather strap off another bag when I'm not in the mood for the heavy chain [emoji16]
> 
> Love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3652355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652357



This is so cool! I love the style of this bag, but the hardware on mine was chipping so much that I had to exchange it. But the way that you made your bag look by making it with a detachable strap is so cute and prevents the chipping.


----------



## Teagaggle

soonergirl said:


> A new addition and my first attempted modification [emoji4] I've wanted this bag forever but hated that it wasn't a crossbody. So prices finally went down enough that I didn't feel too guilty trying this... and I love it!!!
> 
> After removing some links and robbing the hardware from a Nomad cross body strap that I'll never use, I have an awesome bag AND an awesome strap that works on several of my other bags. And, now I can use the lighter weight leather strap off another bag when I'm not in the mood for the heavy chain [emoji16]
> 
> Love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3652355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652357


LOVE THIS! I have considered this bag myself & have the strap from a rip/repair saddle that is part chain, part leather. Was the chain difficult to remove? Its pretty thick.
Love customizing a bag to make it your own! Well done!


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> A new addition and my first attempted modification [emoji4] I've wanted this bag forever but hated that it wasn't a crossbody. So prices finally went down enough that I didn't feel too guilty trying this... and I love it!!!
> 
> After removing some links and robbing the hardware from a Nomad cross body strap that I'll never use, I have an awesome bag AND an awesome strap that works on several of my other bags. And, now I can use the lighter weight leather strap off another bag when I'm not in the mood for the heavy chain [emoji16]
> 
> Love this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3652355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652357


Congrats! It is really cute. The modification is a great idea. Enjoy!


----------



## soonergirl

branbran1984 said:


> This is so cool! I love the style of this bag, but the hardware on mine was chipping so much that I had to exchange it. But the way that you made your bag look by making it with a detachable strap is so cute and prevents the chipping.



Thanks! I wondered if chipping on the top would be an issue, sorry that it was for you!!



Teagaggle said:


> LOVE THIS! I have considered this bag myself & have the strap from a rip/repair saddle that is part chain, part leather. Was the chain difficult to remove? Its pretty thick.
> Love customizing a bag to make it your own! Well done!



Thanks! It wasn't hard to remove at all. It took a lot of strength to bend the links but I was able to do it just fine. It was much harder to bend the links back just right around the new hardware. My husband had to do some of that. The hardest part was making sure not to leave any marks in the finish. This finish is apparently VERY soft. It's a coating over what looks like a copper color. I wound up wrapping the tips of some needle nose vice grips in cotton gauze and that worked - although up very close there are still a couple of marks.



SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! It is really cute. The modification is a great idea. Enjoy!



Thanks! I love having the original chain look and the option to switch it out!!


----------



## Joey92

Scored these awesome finds; two baseman lugage tugs, a triceratops luggage tag, a nomad, a saddle dot bucket bag (with a saddle mickey tag), a glove tanned key holder, and a market tote (the last four for my DGs Birthday).


----------



## pbnjam

itsjose said:


> Scored these awesome finds; two baseman lugage tugs, a triceratops luggage tag, a nomad, a saddle dot bucket bag (with a saddle mickey tag), a glove tanned key holder, and a market tote (the last four for my DGs Birthday).
> 
> View attachment 3652621
> 
> View attachment 3652622
> 
> View attachment 3652623
> 
> View attachment 3652624
> 
> View attachment 3652625
> 
> View attachment 3652626
> 
> View attachment 3652627



Awesome haul! [emoji122] Love everything. Twins on the Market tote.


----------



## SEWDimples

pbnjam said:


> Awesome haul! [emoji122] Love everything. Twins on the Market tote.


Very nice haul! Congrats!


----------



## whateve

itsjose said:


> Scored these awesome finds; two baseman lugage tugs, a triceratops luggage tag, a nomad, a saddle dot bucket bag (with a saddle mickey tag), a glove tanned key holder, and a market tote (the last four for my DGs Birthday).
> 
> View attachment 3652621
> 
> View attachment 3652622
> 
> View attachment 3652623
> 
> View attachment 3652624
> 
> View attachment 3652625
> 
> View attachment 3652626
> 
> View attachment 3652627


I love everything! I've always wanted that polka dot bag!


----------



## carterazo

itsjose said:


> Scored these awesome finds; two baseman lugage tugs, a triceratops luggage tag, a nomad, a saddle dot bucket bag (with a saddle mickey tag), a glove tanned key holder, and a market tote (the last four for my DGs Birthday).
> 
> View attachment 3652621
> 
> View attachment 3652622
> 
> View attachment 3652623
> 
> View attachment 3652624
> 
> View attachment 3652625
> 
> View attachment 3652626
> 
> View attachment 3652627


Great scores! The polkadot bag is adorable!


----------



## MonsieurMode

xx Posted in wrong thread xx


----------



## leopardgirl0123

CoachCruiser said:


> So classic!!! Congrats! I wish I had gotten this in the metallic bronze. A friend on mine who works for Coach got the exact same bag as you - color, size, etc - and love it. Beautiful!!!  Enjoy it.


 Thank you


----------



## leopardgirl0123

lucerovillegas said:


> I love it! What was the total after PCE? Beautiful red interior.


It was about $235 including tax.


----------



## kvm87

Been on the hunt for this beauty since they pulled the color off the website. Got her for a great deal and I'm just in love ❤️


----------



## tlo

kvm87 said:


> Been on the hunt for this beauty since they pulled the color off the website. Got her for a great deal and I'm just in love ❤️



This is gorgeous!  I want this one too!!!  I just picked up the red for a good deal


----------



## tlo

So thrilled to add this


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> So thrilled to add this
> 
> View attachment 3653786



Wow what a pretty red!


----------



## SEWDimples

kvm87 said:


> Been on the hunt for this beauty since they pulled the color off the website. Got her for a great deal and I'm just in love ❤️


Gorgeous Rogue? Is this Dark Denium?


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> So thrilled to add this
> 
> View attachment 3653786


This is one stunning red!!!  Congrats and enjoy T.


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> So thrilled to add this
> 
> View attachment 3653786



Ohhhh I love love love love this! Did you find it pre-loved? It's so gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

tlo said:


> So thrilled to add this
> 
> View attachment 3653786



Gorgeous![emoji7] My favorite shade of red!


----------



## kvm87

tlo said:


> So thrilled to add this
> 
> View attachment 3653786


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what a pretty red!



Thanks BeachBagGal  I'm on a red kick lately  lol


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> This is one stunning red!!!  Congrats and enjoy T.



Thanks Iamminda!!!  Its the perfect shade of red!!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Ohhhh I love love love love this! Did you find it pre-loved? It's so gorgeous!



No it's new.  My SA found it for me


----------



## tlo

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous![emoji7] My favorite shade of red!


 Mine too pbnjam.  Thanks!!


----------



## tlo

kvm87 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thanks kvm87!!


----------



## kvm87

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous Rogue? Is this Dark Denium?


Yes! I got lucky, she was in perfect condition!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

COACH 14735 POPPY LARGE BELLA GRAFFITI BLOSSOM Bag Purse, Scarf & Wallet Set


----------



## iNeedCoffee

So, I went over a year without buying ANYTHING purse/purse related. It was a good run, but I broke my ban for these cuties. I couldn't resist because-rainbow. 
 I didn't realize how big they were, so it was a neat surprise. I figured they were normal hangtag size. I've posted pictures with the biggest hangtag I have, along with the size the is probably the most commonly used. ( or were used when I was a regular here on the forum. ) 
Here are my new boxed rainbow and heart hangtags-ordered from the Dillard's website. I want more now, of course. They were $35.00 each.


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> So, I went over a year without buying ANYTHING purse/purse related. It was a good run, but I broke my ban for these cuties. I couldn't resist because-rainbow.
> I didn't realize how big they were, so it was a neat surprise. I figured they were normal hangtag size. I've posted pictures with the biggest hangtag I have, along with the size the is probably the most commonly used. ( or were used when I was a regular here on the forum. )
> Here are my new boxed rainbow and heart hangtags-ordered from the Dillard's website. I want more now, of course. They were $35.00 each.
> View attachment 3655480
> View attachment 3655481


So cute! I like the boxes too.


----------



## Teagaggle

iNeedCoffee said:


> So, I went over a year without buying ANYTHING purse/purse related. It was a good run, but I broke my ban for these cuties. I couldn't resist because-rainbow.
> I didn't realize how big they were, so it was a neat surprise. I figured they were normal hangtag size. I've posted pictures with the biggest hangtag I have, along with the size the is probably the most commonly used. ( or were used when I was a regular here on the forum. )
> Here are my new boxed rainbow and heart hangtags-ordered from the Dillard's website. I want more now, of course. They were $35.00 each.
> View attachment 3655480
> View attachment 3655481


You did good! What restraint  That said, love these. I noticed Macy's had similar ones in blue, one with a daisy. Very cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> So, I went over a year without buying ANYTHING purse/purse related. It was a good run, but I broke my ban for these cuties. I couldn't resist because-rainbow.
> I didn't realize how big they were, so it was a neat surprise. I figured they were normal hangtag size. I've posted pictures with the biggest hangtag I have, along with the size the is probably the most commonly used. ( or were used when I was a regular here on the forum. )
> Here are my new boxed rainbow and heart hangtags-ordered from the Dillard's website. I want more now, of course. They were $35.00 each.
> View attachment 3655480
> View attachment 3655481



Very cute! Wow good for you for holding out for a year! I can't wait to see these on your bags. [emoji3]


----------



## Lucylu29

Got the oxblood Swagger 27 during PCE. The swaggers never really caught my eye until I saw this beauty in the store and when I got her I realized I had the perfect charm for her. 
I also included a picture of the creed for the authenticators. I apologize if it's kind of hard to read because of the silver lettering.


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> You did good! What restraint  That said, love these. I noticed Macy's had similar ones in blue, one with a daisy. Very cute!





COACH ADDICT said:


> COACH 14735 POPPY LARGE BELLA GRAFFITI BLOSSOM Bag Purse, Scarf & Wallet Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655323
> View attachment 3655324
> View attachment 3655325
> View attachment 3655326
> View attachment 3655327




I'm loving those older Poppy Glam items more and more!  What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## K.E.W.

iNeedCoffee said:


> So, I went over a year without buying ANYTHING purse/purse related. It was a good run, but I broke my ban for these cuties. I couldn't resist because-rainbow.
> I didn't realize how big they were, so it was a neat surprise. I figured they were normal hangtag size. I've posted pictures with the biggest hangtag I have, along with the size the is probably the most commonly used. ( or were used when I was a regular here on the forum. )
> Here are my new boxed rainbow and heart hangtags-ordered from the Dillard's website. I want more now, of course. They were $35.00 each.
> View attachment 3655480
> View attachment 3655481




So cute!  I think I'll order the rocket ship version of this charm with matching wristlet (also from Dillard's).


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> So cute! I like the boxes too.



I think the graphics on those boxes are the same as one of the current scarves on the Coach website. (I think it's the oversized square size?)


----------



## 4pinklady9

Lucylu29 said:


> Got the oxblood Swagger 27 during PCE. The swaggers never really caught my eye until I saw this beauty in the store and when I got her I realized I had the perfect charm for her.
> I also included a picture of the creed for the authenticators. I apologize if it's kind of hard to read because of the silver lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656984
> View attachment 3656987


Gorgeous! I have the Swagger 27 in Navy with Gold hardware (perfect for summer). I never get tired of looking at her. I have a tote in the oxblood color and this color is really beautiful. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lucylu29 said:


> Got the oxblood Swagger 27 during PCE. The swaggers never really caught my eye until I saw this beauty in the store and when I got her I realized I had the perfect charm for her.
> I also included a picture of the creed for the authenticators. I apologize if it's kind of hard to read because of the silver lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656984
> View attachment 3656987



Great color! And thanks for the creed photo


----------



## tlo

Was so glad to see these available on the site Monday morning. They just rang my bell. So cute!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Was so glad to see these available on the site Monday morning. They just rang my bell. So cute!!
> 
> View attachment 3657989


I love these -- so pretty!  I wish I hadn't seen these (should I?  Lol)


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> I love these -- so pretty!  I wish I hadn't seen these (should I?  Lol)



Yes you should!!!  LOL  I've been stalking the site for a while for these straps and NOTHING.  Then Monday there they were!!  They are so cute!!!!!
I've got the Western Studs one too and have worn it like crazy.  It still looks new and I get so many compliments.  

I can't wait to see pics of yours.......I'm just saying'  LOL


----------



## faintlymacabre

Makes me wish I had an Apple watch.  And I dislike Apple products.  LOL


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Yes you should!!!  LOL  I've been stalking the site for a while for these straps and NOTHING.  Then Monday there they were!!  They are so cute!!!!!
> I've got the Western Studs one too and have worn it like crazy.  It still looks new and I get so many compliments.
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of yours.......I'm just saying'  LOL



Aaagh, what to do, what to do?   I really wanted the purple Hermes one from last year but it sold out (plus DH balked at the price -- I figured it would be the only Hermes I would ever own, lol). And this year, they only have the purple double strap one.  Ok, must sleep on it for a night or two.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Aaagh, what to do, what to do?   I really wanted the purple Hermes one from last year but it sold out (plus DH balked at the price -- I figured it would be the only Hermes I would ever own, lol). And this year, they only have the purple double strap one.  Ok, must sleep on it for a night or two.



Good luck hun!!!!!!!  It's a hard decision I know!!!!  Let me know  what you decide.


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> Makes me wish I had an Apple watch.  And I dislike Apple products.  LOL


I wish I could attach it to my Timex, lol.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

whateve said:


> I wish I could attach it to my Timex, lol.



They make some already attached to a regular watch. 

http://www.coach.com/coach-delancey...ml?search=true&dwvar_color=CHK&dwvar_size=WMN

Thanks for posting the info on the pink band, Tio. I would have missed that one. So, usually when they make a watchband in a colorway a rogue in the same pattern follows. An all pink tea rose perhaps... I'm starting to save up now!


----------



## lucerovillegas

tlo said:


> Yes you should!!!  LOL  I've been stalking the site for a while for these straps and NOTHING.  Then Monday there they were!!  They are so cute!!!!!
> I've got the Western Studs one too and have worn it like crazy.  It still looks new and I get so many compliments.
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of yours.......I'm just saying'  LOL



Can we see your western studs band? I've never seen one!


----------



## whateve

Purse FanGirl said:


> They make some already attached to a regular watch.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-delancey...ml?search=true&dwvar_color=CHK&dwvar_size=WMN
> 
> Thanks for posting the info on the pink band, Tio. I would have missed that one. So, usually when they make a watchband in a colorway a rogue in the same pattern follows. An all pink tea rose perhaps... I'm starting to save up now!


Thank you. The watch faces are always too big for my wrist.


----------



## tlo

Purse FanGirl said:


> They make some already attached to a regular watch.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-delancey...ml?search=true&dwvar_color=CHK&dwvar_size=WMN
> 
> Thanks for posting the info on the pink band, Tio. I would have missed that one. So, usually when they make a watchband in a colorway a rogue in the same pattern follows. An all pink tea rose perhaps... I'm starting to save up now!



You are welcome.  OMG!  And all pink Tea Rose Rogue would be STUNNING!!!


----------



## tlo

lucerovillegas said:


> Can we see your western studs band? I've never seen one!



Sure. Here it is


----------



## lucerovillegas

tlo said:


> Sure. Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3658626



So pretty. I love it! I may need an iwatch now lol


----------



## tlo

lucerovillegas said:


> So pretty. I love it! I may need an iwatch now lol



I love my Iwatch lucerovillegas.  And it's so fun changing the straps for different looks.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Added this felix bag charm to my collection


----------



## Hobbsy

chocolateturtle said:


> Added this felix bag charm to my collection


Oh, I love him!!!


----------



## Lucylu29

chocolateturtle said:


> Added this felix bag charm to my collection



Oh, I love it! I regret not getting this Felix but I just didn't want to spend that much money on a charm at the time. Enjoy!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

chocolateturtle said:


> Added this felix bag charm to my collection



This is precious. Enjoy


----------



## tlo

I couldn't resist. I've become obsessed   Love the suede interior


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> I couldn't resist. I've become obsessed   Love the suede interior
> 
> View attachment 3660086
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660087


Gorgeous T!   I really love the monochromatic ones (if only I can do structured satchels)!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## lucerovillegas

tlo said:


> I couldn't resist. I've become obsessed   Love the suede interior
> 
> View attachment 3660086
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660087



Is this the saddle color? It looks different [emoji7]


----------



## elvisfan4life

lucerovillegas said:


> Is this the saddle color? It looks different [emoji7]


Looks like oxblood or burgundy on my screen? Just lovely


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> I couldn't resist. I've become obsessed   Love the suede interior
> 
> View attachment 3660086
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660087



Love love love it!!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous T!   I really love the monochromatic ones (if only I can do structured satchels)!!!  Enjoy!



Thanks Iamminda.  I agree, there is just something about the simplicity!


----------



## tlo

lucerovillegas said:


> Is this the saddle color? It looks different [emoji7]



yes it is.  I took that pic during a thunderstorm so the lighting wasn't great


----------



## tlo

elvisfan4life said:


> Looks like oxblood or burgundy on my screen? Just lovely



that's strange.  One my screen it's definitely brown.  It's the saddle


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Love love love it!!



Thanks Sarah03  I'm really happy with it


----------



## sparrows1

Went to the San Marcos outlets today and came home with this tote.


----------



## SEWDimples

sparrows1 said:


> Went to the San Marcos outlets today and came home with this tote.
> 
> View attachment 3661526


Congrats! I really like it. I went to my outlet on Friday looking for it as well and they had the other one and the black pebbled wallet.


----------



## sparrows1

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I really like it. I went to my outlet on Friday looking for it as well and they had the other one and the black pebbled wallet.



Thanks!  I like it a lot.  They had a few of this one there and the others also.


----------



## SEWDimples

sparrows1 said:


> Thanks!  I like it a lot.  They had a few of this one there and the others also.


I may have to order it or try to catch it on the next FOS sale.


----------



## Hobbsy

sparrows1 said:


> Went to the San Marcos outlets today and came home with this tote.
> 
> View attachment 3661526


Love it! Buster is my favorite.


----------



## yellowbernie

sparrows1 said:


> Went to the San Marcos outlets today and came home with this tote.
> 
> View attachment 3661526


I was at my outlet last week and saw these totes they are so nice, almost bought one, but they are just a little big for me..Enjoy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

chocolateturtle said:


> Added this felix bag charm to my collection



so cute! nicely detailed.


----------



## Sarah03

Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385



Gorgeous -- love this red beauty!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385


Congrats Sarah03! It is really beautiful.  Enjoy!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385


Wow, love the color


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385



Wow love that red!!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous -- love this red beauty!!!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats Sarah03! It is really beautiful.  Enjoy!





myluvofbags said:


> Wow, love the color





BeachBagGal said:


> Wow love that red!!



Thanks guys!! I looooove this bag! It is the perfect red!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385


Such a pretty red! Congrats!


----------



## yellowbernie

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385


Such a pretty color of red..congrats.


----------



## QueenBee918

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385


Love the Rogue collection!!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385



Congratulations!!!!  Isn't it the perfect red?  Now we can be twins again!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> Such a pretty red! Congrats!





yellowbernie said:


> Such a pretty color of red..congrats.





QueenBee918 said:


> Love the Rogue collection!!





tlo said:


> Congratulations!!!!  Isn't it the perfect red?  Now we can be twins again!!!!



Thanks everyone!
Yes, TLO it's perfect! You're my favorite twin [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## faintlymacabre

All these red Rogues recently have me drooling over it.  I never really paid attention to the colour before!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Finally got my hands on a 1941 Red Rogue! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3663385


I love red! Beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## soonergirl

Tricky card case. Possibly the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I love red! Beautiful bag, congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

I was in NC for a couple of days to attend a funeral yesterday. Needed some retail therapy, so drove down to the Gaffney SC outlets. I've been looking for a white/off-white shoulder bag and fell in love with this Chalk Nomad. At 60% off, it was a no brainer. Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

eehlers said:


> I was in NC for a couple of days to attend a funeral yesterday. Needed some retail therapy, so drove down to the Gaffney SC outlets. I've been looking for a white/off-white shoulder bag and fell in love with this Chalk Nomad. At 60% off, it was a no brainer. Love it!
> View attachment 3664766


This is a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

eehlers said:


> I was in NC for a couple of days to attend a funeral yesterday. Needed some retail therapy, so drove down to the Gaffney SC outlets. I've been looking for a white/off-white shoulder bag and fell in love with this Chalk Nomad. At 60% off, it was a no brainer. Love it!
> View attachment 3664766



Love it!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Iamminda said:


> This is a beautiful bag!!!





keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you! I'm loving this bag. [emoji846]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I love everyone's new additions! 

I had gotten these 2 crossbody bags from Lord & Taylor at great prices.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

And from the last outlet sale I bought these Crossbody bags:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love everyone's new additions!
> 
> I had gotten these 2 crossbody bags from Lord & Taylor at great prices.
> 
> View attachment 3665289



Love these!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BeachBagGal said:


> Love these!


Thanks!  I'm just loving the rivet-style bags by Coach. I'm more into Crossbody bags as opposed to Top Handle bags but Coach really does have some nice Western handbags.


----------



## zjones

Three-in-one! I picked up an orchid purple small wallet from the Bloomingdale's F&F sale to go with the red/purple Nolita 24 I got off eBay. As well, my burnished saddle Nomad crossbody arrived, as did the new small zip case in peony I chose to go with it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Three-in-one! I picked up an orchid purple small wallet from the Bloomingdale's F&F sale to go with the red/purple Nolita 24 I got off eBay. As well, my burnished saddle Nomad crossbody arrived, as did the new small zip case in peony I chose to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 3665637



Very nice combo of colors!


----------



## soonergirl

I didn't think much of this bag when I first saw it online but in person the details completely won me over. When I saw it for half off today it had to come home.


----------



## pbnjam

soonergirl said:


> I didn't think much of this bag when I first saw it online but in person the details completely won me over. When I saw it for half off today it had to come home.
> 
> View attachment 3665929


This is gorgeous! I got the same bag but in black! It really deserves more attention.


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> I didn't think much of this bag when I first saw it online but in person the details completely won me over. When I saw it for half off today it had to come home.
> 
> View attachment 3665929


Congrats! The details are amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## Demen

Just wanna share my new babe


----------



## Johnpauliegal

soonergirl said:


> I didn't think much of this bag when I first saw it online but in person the details completely won me over. When I saw it for half off today it had to come home.
> 
> View attachment 3665929


I just love this bag!! . I was contemplating getting it in black. But I've been buying so much stuff lately that I had to stop myself! Lol. 
Great addition to your wardrobe. Enjoy it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I loved the Coach watch I bought in black last month during Macy's VIP Sale that  I decided to also get it in brown.


----------



## katev

Johnpauliegal said:


> I loved the Coach watch I bought in black last month during Macy's VIP Sale that  I decided to also get it in brown.



I love your watches but be careful, they are just as addictive as Coach bags, here's my collection!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

katev said:


> I love your watches but be careful, they are just as addictive as Coach bags, here's my collection!


Holy smokes lol!  
What a great collection! 
Thanks for your advice. I started looking at other watches but tried controlling my wants lol; so far so good.


----------



## katev

Johnpauliegal said:


> Holy smokes lol!
> What a great collection!  Thanks for your advice. I started looking at other watches but tried controlling my wants lol; so far so good.



I was interested in the Delancey watch that's in the current Factory Online Sale but I resisted temptation. Happily it sold out quickly before I weakened! I have far too many watches but I love them!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

katev said:


> I was interested in the Delancey watch that's in the current Factory Online Sale but I resisted temptation. Happily it sold out quickly before I weakened! I have far too many watches but I love them!


I hear that!  Glad you resisted temptation lol. 
Many times there are items I want; so I put them in my cart to go back to find they are sold out. Sometimes I'm disappointed and other times it's s sign of relief that's it's gone because I really didn't need it lol. 

I need to discipline myself more.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Demen said:


> Just wanna share my new babe


What style is this it is an outlet style? I am learning most of the bags on eBay seem to be outlet styles which is why I have never heard of them seems akin to swagger?


----------



## Sarah03

elvisfan4life said:


> What style is this it is an outlet style? I am learning most of the bags on eBay seem to be outlet styles which is why I have never heard of them seems akin to swagger?



This is a " Blake." It is a Made For Factory (outlet) bag.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sarah03 said:


> This is a " Blake." It is a Made For Factory (outlet) bag.


Thank you am going to visit a UK outlet in June


----------



## popartist

Picked up this little cutie yesterday,  I had been admiring it for awhile but not enough to be able to buy it at the price it had been going for.  But I saw it yesterday at the Jersey Gardens outlet for 60% off - $140, which was the tipping point for me - I got it.   The Willow Floral Nolita 24 crossbody in aubergine, pretty much the minimum size that is big enough to carry the essentials.  The leather inside and out feels very nice and the flowers are just as nice as they are on my Willow Floral Mercer 30.  Good time of the year to be able to take it out too - not really doing anything today but I may take her out for an Easter walk, feels right.    Anyway, here it is - again, the light in my apartment messes with colors but I tried to capture and tweak the color the best I could.  Happy Easter!


----------



## BeachBagGal

popartist said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday,  I had been admiring it for awhile but not enough to be able to buy it at the price it had been going for.  But I saw it yesterday at the Jersey Gardens outlet for 60% off - $140, which was the tipping point for me - I got it.   The Willow Floral Nolita 24 crossbody in aubergine, pretty much the minimum size that is big enough to carry the essentials.  The leather inside and out feels very nice and the flowers are just as nice as they are on my Willow Floral Mercer 30.  Good time of the year to be able to take it out too - not really doing anything today but I may take her out for an Easter walk, feels right.    Anyway, here it is - again, the light in my apartment messes with colors but I tried to capture and tweak the color the best I could.  Happy Easter!
> 
> View attachment 3669495
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669498



What a cute little bag! I guess I don't remember this crossbody.


----------



## popartist

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute little bag! I guess I don't remember this crossbody.


The ability to wear it crossbody is one of the things that sold me on this one - there was also a Floral Rivets Nolita 24 there in navy blue/indigo that I was considering and it is a more practical color, but it wasn't a crossbody so I went with the one I got (which is prettier anyway!).


----------



## Iamminda

popartist said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday,  I had been admiring it for awhile but not enough to be able to buy it at the price it had been going for.  But I saw it yesterday at the Jersey Gardens outlet for 60% off - $140, which was the tipping point for me - I got it.   The Willow Floral Nolita 24 crossbody in aubergine, pretty much the minimum size that is big enough to carry the essentials.  The leather inside and out feels very nice and the flowers are just as nice as they are on my Willow Floral Mercer 30.  Good time of the year to be able to take it out too - not really doing anything today but I may take her out for an Easter walk, feels right.    Anyway, here it is - again, the light in my apartment messes with colors but I tried to capture and tweak the color the best I could.  Happy Easter!
> 
> View attachment 3669495
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669498


This is really cute!  I like a lot about it -- the outside pocket, the two strap option, the flowers.   So is the lining inside made of leather as well?  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## popartist

Iamminda said:


> This is really cute!  I like a lot about it -- the outside pocket, the two strap option, the flowers.   So is the lining inside made of leather as well?  Congrats and enjoy!



Yes, the inside lining and pocket are all leather as well, it is a very well-made piece.


----------



## Iamminda

popartist said:


> Yes, the inside lining and pocket are all leather as well, it is very well-made piece.


Good to know.  I have a thing for leather lining


----------



## katev

popartist said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday,  I had been admiring it for awhile but not enough to be able to buy it at the price it had been going for.  But I saw it yesterday at the Jersey Gardens outlet for 60% off - $140, which was the tipping point for me - I got it.   The Willow Floral Nolita 24 crossbody in aubergine, pretty much the minimum size that is big enough to carry the essentials.  The leather inside and out feels very nice and the flowers are just as nice as they are on my Willow Floral Mercer 30.  Good time of the year to be able to take it out too - not really doing anything today but I may take her out for an Easter walk, feels right.    Anyway, here it is - again, the light in my apartment messes with colors but I tried to capture and tweak the color the best I could.  Happy Easter!



What a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## Demen

elvisfan4life said:


> What style is this it is an outlet style? I am learning most of the bags on eBay seem to be outlet styles which is why I have never heard of them seems akin to swagger?



It's is called Blake Carryall 25, I bought it at Coachoutlet dot com


----------



## alana171

So today I found this beauty at the UK Bicester outlet. They had loads of gorgeous bags out but I've wanted a black swagger for ever so I asked the lovely guy who was helping me (David rocks for anyone else going there) and he went out back and found me the last black one. Over the moon!!!


----------



## katev

alana171 said:


> So today I found this beauty at the UK Bicester outlet. They had loads of gorgeous bags out but I've wanted a black swagger for ever so I asked the lovely guy who was helping me (David rocks for anyone else going there) and he went out back and found me the last black one. Over the moon!!!



That's a beautiful bag, congratulations!


----------



## Chihua5

alana171 said:


> So today I found this beauty at the UK Bicester outlet. They had loads of gorgeous bags out but I've wanted a black swagger for ever so I asked the lovely guy who was helping me (David rocks for anyone else going there) and he went out back and found me the last black one. Over the moon!!!
> View attachment 3672137



Beautiful! I bought my mom this same one and she loves it.

In case you didn't know, here in the US, this bag is not called a swagger (the Swagger is a boutique bag and slightly a different look).  What you have is called a Blake and here in the US, it is sold only at our outlet stores. 

Enjoy the bag--my mom is already hinting she would like the same bag but in a different color....


----------



## karina_g

popartist said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday,  I had been admiring it for awhile but not enough to be able to buy it at the price it had been going for.  But I saw it yesterday at the Jersey Gardens outlet for 60% off - $140, which was the tipping point for me - I got it. [emoji3]  The Willow Floral Nolita 24 crossbody in aubergine, pretty much the minimum size that is big enough to carry the essentials.  The leather inside and out feels very nice and the flowers are just as nice as they are on my Willow Floral Mercer 30.  Good time of the year to be able to take it out too - not really doing anything today but I may take her out for an Easter walk, feels right. [emoji2]   Anyway, here it is - again, the light in my apartment messes with colors but I tried to capture and tweak the color the best I could.  Happy Easter!
> 
> View attachment 3669495
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669498


Beautiful bag, love the color. I love Jersey Gardens you can find some great stuff there.


----------



## karina_g

Found this tote yesterday at Woodbury Commons. Can anyone tell me what the name of this tote?


----------



## alansgail

karina_g said:


> Found this tote yesterday at Woodbury Commons. Can anyone tell me what the name of this tote?



I don't know what it's called but I'm jealous of your tote!


----------



## karina_g

alansgail said:


> I don't know what it's called but I'm jealous of your tote!


Thank you. I was between this one and the perry tote from Tory Burch.


----------



## alansgail

karina_g said:


> Thank you. I was between this one and the perry tote from Tory Burch.



The Perry tote is nice also but I prefer the Coach and I'm sure the price was just a <wee> bit better too!


----------



## alana171

Chihua5 said:


> Beautiful! I bought my mom this same one and she loves it.
> 
> In case you didn't know, here in the US, this bag is not called a swagger (the Swagger is a boutique bag and slightly a different look).  What you have is called a Blake and here in the US, it is sold only at our outlet stores.
> 
> Enjoy the bag--my mom is already hinting she would like the same bag but in a different color....


Ooh thanks for that info I didn't know that! Well me and my new Blake are off to the hairdressers tomorrow and I can't wait to carry her


----------



## karina_g

alansgail said:


> The Perry tote is nice also but I prefer the Coach and I'm sure the price was just a <wee> bit better too!


Actually without the extra 50% discount the coach bag had the perry was cheaper lol


----------



## katev

karina_g said:


> Found this tote yesterday at Woodbury Commons. Can anyone tell me what the name of this tote?



Is there a style number on the creed patch inside? Or on a tiny white tag buried inside the pocket?


----------



## karina_g

View attachment 3672604


----------



## karina_g

katev said:


> Is there a style number on the creed patch inside? Or on a tiny white tag buried inside the pocket?


----------



## katev

It is a Bonded Hudson Tote in Black with Antique Nickel hardware; very nice!


----------



## karina_g

katev said:


> It is a Bonded Hudson Tote in Black with Antique Nickel hardware; very nice!


Thank you so much


----------



## elvisfan4life

karina_g said:


> Found this tote yesterday at Woodbury Commons. Can anyone tell me what the name of this tote?


I love love love this


----------



## katev

karina_g said:


> Found this tote yesterday at Woodbury Commons. Can anyone tell me what the name of this tote?





katev said:


> It is a Bonded Hudson Tote in Black with Antique Nickel hardware; very nice!





alansgail said:


> I don't know what it's called but I'm jealous of your tote!





elvisfan4life said:


> I love love love this



The outside of this tote is beautiful but I'm guessing that the inside is also lovely - although I don't know that for sure since I am not familiar with this specific bag - but I have a Borough Bonded Tote and it has a gorgeous blue suede interior that is bonded to the gray, glove-tanned leather exterior;  karina_g what is the inside of your new tote like, can you show us some pictures?

Here is a photo of my Bonded East West Town Tote Retro Leather Borough in Warm Gray and Oxford Blue 30381 UECNH; I fell in love with the inside even more than the outside of this bag!


----------



## elvisfan4life

katev said:


> The outside of this tote is beautiful but I'm guessing that the inside is also lovely - although I don't know that for sure since I am not familiar with this specific bag - but I have a Borough Bonded Tote and it has a gorgeous blue suede interior that is bonded to the gray, glove-tanned leather exterior;  karina_g what is the inside of your new tote like, can you show us some pictures?
> 
> Here is a photo of my Bonded East West Town Tote Retro Leather Borough in Warm Gray and Oxford Blue 30381 UECNH; I fell in love with the inside even more than the outside of this bag!


This is lush another style I missed love it


----------



## faintlymacabre

katev said:


> The outside of this tote is beautiful but I'm guessing that the inside is also lovely - although I don't know that for sure since I am not familiar with this specific bag - but I have a Borough Bonded Tote and it has a gorgeous blue suede interior that is bonded to the gray, glove-tanned leather exterior;  karina_g what is the inside of your new tote like, can you show us some pictures?
> 
> Here is a photo of my Bonded East West Town Tote Retro Leather Borough in Warm Gray and Oxford Blue 30381 UECNH; I fell in love with the inside even more than the outside of this bag!



My goodness, that is an amazing bag!!


----------



## pbnjam

katev said:


> The outside of this tote is beautiful but I'm guessing that the inside is also lovely - although I don't know that for sure since I am not familiar with this specific bag - but I have a Borough Bonded Tote and it has a gorgeous blue suede interior that is bonded to the gray, glove-tanned leather exterior;  karina_g what is the inside of your new tote like, can you show us some pictures?
> 
> Here is a photo of my Bonded East West Town Tote Retro Leather Borough in Warm Gray and Oxford Blue 30381 UECNH; I fell in love with the inside even more than the outside of this bag!



This bag is so pretty! I love looking at it.


----------



## karina_g

katev said:


> The outside of this tote is beautiful but I'm guessing that the inside is also lovely - although I don't know that for sure since I am not familiar with this specific bag - but I have a Borough Bonded Tote and it has a gorgeous blue suede interior that is bonded to the gray, glove-tanned leather exterior;  karina_g what is the inside of your new tote like, can you show us some pictures?
> 
> Here is a photo of my Bonded East West Town Tote Retro Leather Borough in Warm Gray and Oxford Blue 30381 UECNH; I fell in love with the inside even more than the outside of this bag!


Here are some pics it's pretty much a black hole inside


----------



## zjones

Another three-in-one.

Baseman corner zip wristlet and matching signature card case from the FOS. I'm not a huge fan of the signature pattern but it would have bugged me to put something non-matching in there. ;D




Envelope card case in teal to go with my haircalf Nolita 24.




Tricky hangtag in teal to "hang" with her friend Steggy and my Nomad.


----------



## katev

karina_g said:


> Here are some pics it's pretty much a black hole inside



Oh well! You have a spacious zip pocket and you are able to fasten together the 2 sides of the tote which will keep it from puddling and make is more secure. It's a nice, roomy bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Another three-in-one.
> 
> Baseman corner zip wristlet and matching signature card case from the FOS. I'm not a huge fan of the signature pattern but it would have bugged me to put something non-matching in there. ;D
> 
> View attachment 3673166
> 
> 
> Envelope card case in teal to go with my haircalf Nolita 24.
> 
> View attachment 3673167
> 
> 
> Tricky hangtag in teal to "hang" with her friend Steggy and my Nomad.
> 
> View attachment 3673169



What great pairings! [emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## chocolateturtle

my cornflower rexy came in today along!! family is complete for now


----------



## carterazo

Incredible finds thanks to the lovely SA at my local outlet. Can't believe I was able to get these at 20+50 off!  (I put my name on a waiting list, and they called to let me know the bags were available to order.) [emoji41]


----------



## katev

carterazo said:


> Incredible finds thanks to the lovely SA at my local outlet. Can't believe I was able to get these at 20+50 off!  (I put my name on a waiting list, and they called to let me know the bags were available to order.) [emoji41]
> View attachment 3674449
> View attachment 3674450



That's fantastic, congratulations! Can you give us the style numbers for the bags? Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> That's fantastic, congratulations! Can you give us the style numbers for the bags? Gorgeous!


Thanks!
Rogue: F38124
Dinky: F38197


----------



## lucerovillegas

carterazo said:


> Incredible finds thanks to the lovely SA at my local outlet. Can't believe I was able to get these at 20+50 off!  (I put my name on a waiting list, and they called to let me know the bags were available to order.) [emoji41]
> View attachment 3674449
> View attachment 3674450



50 percent off??? That's amazing! Is that second gen denim blue?


----------



## carterazo

lucerovillegas said:


> 50 percent off??? That's amazing! Is that second gen denim blue?


[emoji4] 

This is the dark denim. The first generation blue was lighter- it was called cornflower. It sold out pretty fast.  I didn't think to ask if they still have any hidden somewhere in Jax.  I would love one of those...


----------



## carterazo

zjones said:


> Another three-in-one.
> 
> Baseman corner zip wristlet and matching signature card case from the FOS. I'm not a huge fan of the signature pattern but it would have bugged me to put something non-matching in there. ;D
> 
> View attachment 3673166
> 
> 
> Envelope card case in teal to go with my haircalf Nolita 24.
> 
> View attachment 3673167
> 
> 
> Tricky hangtag in teal to "hang" with her friend Steggy and my Nomad.
> 
> View attachment 3673169


Great finds!


----------



## carterazo

chocolateturtle said:


> my cornflower rexy came in today along!! family is complete for now


Such a cute family!  [emoji41]


----------



## katev

lucerovillegas said:


> 50 percent off??? That's amazing! Is that second gen denim blue?


20% + 50% works out to 60% off - not too shabby!


----------



## LV.NYC

carterazo said:


> Incredible finds thanks to the lovely SA at my local outlet. Can't believe I was able to get these at 20+50 off!  (I put my name on a waiting list, and they called to let me know the bags were available to order.) [emoji41]
> View attachment 3674449
> View attachment 3674450



[emoji33] congrats!!!


----------



## carterazo

janey0138 said:


> [emoji33] congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Incredible finds thanks to the lovely SA at my local outlet. Can't believe I was able to get these at 20+50 off!  (I put my name on a waiting list, and they called to let me know the bags were available to order.) [emoji41]
> View attachment 3674449
> View attachment 3674450



Oh wow nice! [emoji7]. What beauties and at great prices!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow nice! [emoji7]. What beauties and at great prices!


Thanks!  I'd never had this kind of luck before. [emoji56]


----------



## UmmIbrahim

**trying to upload pics but having issues...hopefully later... **all! I had way too much fun at my local Coach boutique today!

Originally i had a chunk of dinero set aside for a summer bag from LV or Burberry...i was looking at a NeoNoe even though i literally just bought a mono Noe pm in February...but I ended up not digging it and nothing that I saw in either store really called to me.

Anywho, I ambled up to Coach and as i got a black Edie 28 there back in February and LOVE it, i figured id look there.

Wow! All the colors, designs, the whimsical do dads... i was loving it!
Was going to get a tote but as i was checking out the sand and snakeskin Edie 28 called out to me...so i got that and I LOVE it! I also got thr Cactus key fob + a yummy glive tanned leather burgundt wallwt.... plus best part, i had a chunk of dinero left over and it was put back in my savings!

I think im going to do more Coach... the quality is incredible, the leather is gorgepus snd the prices are very good.  i saw almost the same types of totes at Burberry for 3x as much and the LV NF is so flimsy for the price.

Anyway, if anyone is in Pittsburgh, Matthew at Ross Park Mall Coach is awesome.


----------



## Chihua5

My Rexy with her Saddle bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3675477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rexy with her Saddle bag!


Love this!


----------



## K.E.W.

Double Coach Purchases This Past Week!

1.)
I finally got me my NWOT Red Rogue (regular size) at a fab price!  The Geisha bag charm is from Leather Prince on Etsy (who Hobbsy and Janey0138 highly recommended, thank you, as do I)  The black hangtag with red lip stamp was a gift from my local Coach FP, several months ago.  

This RED is undoubtedly THE most gorgeous red that Coach has ever produced, as others have concurred!

2.)
I will reveal my Coach x Rodarte large black wristlet after taking pics tomorrow during daylight -- it's hard to capture the lighting on the tiny leather petals due to the shimmer.  A little like capturing the hologram series just right.  Of course it is STUNNING and I LOVE it...others have already uploaded their Rodarte reveals, so it won't look any different than their shots.

I'm a HAPPY Coach Gal this weekend!

Red Rogue pics below:


----------



## katev

K.E.W. said:


> Double Coach Purchases This Past Week! 1.) I finally got me my NWOT Red Rogue (regular size) at a fab price!  The Geisha bag charm is from Leather Prince on Etsy (who Hobbsy and Janey0138 highly recommended, thank you, as do I)  The black hangtag with red lip stamp was a gift from my local Coach FP, several months ago. This RED is undoubtedly THE most gorgeous red that Coach has ever produced, as others have concurred! 2.) I will reveal my Coach x Rodarte large black wristlet after taking pics tomorrow during daylight -- it's hard to capture the lighting on the tiny leather petals due to the shimmer.  A little like capturing the hologram series just right.  Of course it is STUNNING and I LOVE it...others have already uploaded their Rodarte reveals, so it won't look any different than their shots. I'm a HAPPY Coach Gal this weekend! Red Rogue pics below:



That bag is gorgeous and I love the Geisha charm, congratulations!


----------



## K.E.W.

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3675477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rexy with her Saddle bag!



Great color matching!!


----------



## K.E.W.

elvisfan4life said:


> This is lush another style I missed love it



I see what you mean about liking the inside even more than the outside, lol!  Stunning interior!

Oops, sorry -- my reply was meant for Katev's comment...


----------



## K.E.W.

alansgail said:


> I don't know what it's called but I'm jealous of your tote!



Count me in as being jealous too!  Wow!


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats!  Such a gorgeous red!!!   Love it with the charm.   Can't wait to see your new Rodarte piece tomorrow.  



K.E.W. said:


> Double Coach Purchases This Past Week!
> 
> 1.)
> I finally got me my NWOT Red Rogue (regular size) at a fab price!  The Geisha bag charm is from Leather Prince on Etsy (who Hobbsy and Janey0138 highly recommended, thank you, as do I)  The black hangtag with red lip stamp was a gift from my local Coach FP, several months ago.
> 
> This RED is undoubtedly THE most gorgeous red that Coach has ever produced, as others have concurred!
> 
> 2.)
> I will reveal my Coach x Rodarte large black wristlet after taking pics tomorrow during daylight -- it's hard to capture the lighting on the tiny leather petals due to the shimmer.  A little like capturing the hologram series just right.  Of course it is STUNNING and I LOVE it...others have already uploaded their Rodarte reveals, so it won't look any different than their shots.
> 
> I'm a HAPPY Coach Gal this weekend!
> 
> Red Rogue pics below:


----------



## carterazo

K.E.W. said:


> Double Coach Purchases This Past Week!
> 
> 1.)
> I finally got me my NWOT Red Rogue (regular size) at a fab price!  The Geisha bag charm is from Leather Prince on Etsy (who Hobbsy and Janey0138 highly recommended, thank you, as do I)  The black hangtag with red lip stamp was a gift from my local Coach FP, several months ago.
> 
> This RED is undoubtedly THE most gorgeous red that Coach has ever produced, as others have concurred!
> 
> 2.)
> I will reveal my Coach x Rodarte large black wristlet after taking pics tomorrow during daylight -- it's hard to capture the lighting on the tiny leather petals due to the shimmer.  A little like capturing the hologram series just right.  Of course it is STUNNING and I LOVE it...others have already uploaded their Rodarte reveals, so it won't look any different than their shots.
> 
> I'm a HAPPY Coach Gal this weekend!
> 
> Red Rogue pics below:


Congrats!  (Twins [emoji41] )  That Geisha is adorable and goes perfectly with the bag as well. [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah03

K.E.W. said:


> Double Coach Purchases This Past Week!
> 
> 1.)
> I finally got me my NWOT Red Rogue (regular size) at a fab price!  The Geisha bag charm is from Leather Prince on Etsy (who Hobbsy and Janey0138 highly recommended, thank you, as do I)  The black hangtag with red lip stamp was a gift from my local Coach FP, several months ago.
> 
> This RED is undoubtedly THE most gorgeous red that Coach has ever produced, as others have concurred!
> 
> 2.)
> I will reveal my Coach x Rodarte large black wristlet after taking pics tomorrow during daylight -- it's hard to capture the lighting on the tiny leather petals due to the shimmer.  A little like capturing the hologram series just right.  Of course it is STUNNING and I LOVE it...others have already uploaded their Rodarte reveals, so it won't look any different than their shots.
> 
> I'm a HAPPY Coach Gal this weekend!
> 
> Red Rogue pics below:



BEAUTIFUL! Congrats, twin! This red is absolutely amazing.


----------



## BeachBagGal

K.E.W. said:


> Double Coach Purchases This Past Week!
> 
> 1.)
> I finally got me my NWOT Red Rogue (regular size) at a fab price!  The Geisha bag charm is from Leather Prince on Etsy (who Hobbsy and Janey0138 highly recommended, thank you, as do I)  The black hangtag with red lip stamp was a gift from my local Coach FP, several months ago.
> 
> This RED is undoubtedly THE most gorgeous red that Coach has ever produced, as others have concurred!
> 
> 2.)
> I will reveal my Coach x Rodarte large black wristlet after taking pics tomorrow during daylight -- it's hard to capture the lighting on the tiny leather petals due to the shimmer.  A little like capturing the hologram series just right.  Of course it is STUNNING and I LOVE it...others have already uploaded their Rodarte reveals, so it won't look any different than their shots.
> 
> I'm a HAPPY Coach Gal this weekend!
> 
> Red Rogue pics below:



Love this color and the fobs look perfect on there!


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> That bag is gorgeous and I love the Geisha charm, congratulations!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  Such a gorgeous red!!!   Love it with the charm.   Can't wait to see your new Rodarte piece tomorrow.





carterazo said:


> Congrats!  (Twins [emoji41] )  That Geisha is adorable and goes perfectly with the bag as well. [emoji4]





Sarah03 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Congrats, twin! This red is absolutely amazing.





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color and the fobs look perfect on there!




Thanks all!  It's fun to have so many "twins" on here, too!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Double Coach Purchases This Past Week!
> 
> 1.)
> I finally got me my NWOT Red Rogue (regular size) at a fab price!  The Geisha bag charm is from Leather Prince on Etsy (who Hobbsy and Janey0138 highly recommended, thank you, as do I)  The black hangtag with red lip stamp was a gift from my local Coach FP, several months ago.
> 
> This RED is undoubtedly THE most gorgeous red that Coach has ever produced, as others have concurred!
> 
> 2.)
> I will reveal my Coach x Rodarte large black wristlet after taking pics tomorrow during daylight -- it's hard to capture the lighting on the tiny leather petals due to the shimmer.  A little like capturing the hologram series just right.  Of course it is STUNNING and I LOVE it...others have already uploaded their Rodarte reveals, so it won't look any different than their shots.
> 
> I'm a HAPPY Coach Gal this weekend!
> 
> Red Rogue pics below:


Oh, I love red! I'm so glad you got a red rogue. Every time I look at the Leather Prince site I look at the Geisha girl. She looks perfect on your bag. I think she is going to have to be my next order!


----------



## Esquared72

Headed up to the Gettysburg Outlets today as my DH needed some shirts from Eddie Bauer. I popped into Coach and I was bad (but it felt awfully good). I love the Chalk Nomad I got recently, so I snagged this Black Floral Nomad. Was 20% off and then 50% off of that so got it for $230. 

Got a couple other little goodies too. I love using the corner zip wristlets as a tech pouch for my charger cords, power bank and flash drive. And I am kind of obsessed with the resin and canvas flower key fob! Green is my favorite color. Actually going to use it as a keychain rather than a bag charm. So glad that I stopped in today!


----------



## Iamminda

eehlers said:


> Headed up to the Gettysburg Outlets today as my DH needed some shirts from Eddie Bauer. I popped into Coach and I was bad (but it felt awfully good). I love the Chalk Nomad I got recently, so I snagged this Black Floral Nomad. Was 20% off and then 50% off of that so got it for $230.
> 
> Got a couple other little goodies too. I love using the corner zip wristlets as a tech pouch for my charger cords, power bank and flash drive. And I am kind of obsessed with the resin and canvas flower key fob! Green is my favorite color. Actually going to use it as a keychain rather than a bag charm. So glad that I stopped in today!
> View attachment 3676727
> 
> View attachment 3676729


Nice haul -- love everything you got!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Incredible finds thanks to the lovely SA at my local outlet. Can't believe I was able to get these at 20+50 off!  (I put my name on a waiting list, and they called to let me know the bags were available to order.) [emoji41]
> View attachment 3674449
> View attachment 3674450


You did Awesome!!!  I never heard of the Outlet ordering bags for you


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> You did Awesome!!!  I never heard of the Outlet ordering bags for you


Thanks!  
When they don't havr the bags in store, you have to go to the outlet to do a charge/send. ( you must also pay $10 shipping.) That's want I was referring to.  I should have worded it differently.  [emoji5]


----------



## Sirentian

Bought my first ever RTW piece thanks to my wonderful boyfriend (birthday present) and the lovely SA at Coach in Union Square SF.
It's a reversible satin varsity jacket from Pre-Spring 2017, 30% off, last piece in the store and it was my size!  I had tried it on two days before pulling the trigger.








It's the priciest non-leather clothing I own but I love it so much!  Can post some mod shots if anyone's interested.


----------



## whateve

Sirentian said:


> Bought my first ever RTW piece thanks to my wonderful boyfriend (birthday present) and the lovely SA at Coach in Union Square SF.
> It's a reversible satin varsity jacket from Pre-Spring 2017, 30% off, last piece in the store and it was my size!  I had tried it on two days before pulling the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 3676964
> 
> View attachment 3676965
> 
> View attachment 3676966
> 
> 
> It's the priciest non-leather clothing I own but I love it so much!  Can post some mod shots if anyone's interested.


It's beautiful! Union Square is where I bought my very first Coach a very long time ago.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sirentian said:


> Bought my first ever RTW piece thanks to my wonderful boyfriend (birthday present) and the lovely SA at Coach in Union Square SF.
> It's a reversible satin varsity jacket from Pre-Spring 2017, 30% off, last piece in the store and it was my size!  I had tried it on two days before pulling the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 3676964
> 
> View attachment 3676965
> 
> View attachment 3676966
> 
> 
> It's the priciest non-leather clothing I own but I love it so much!  Can post some mod shots if anyone's interested.


It's awesome!!! Happy birthday to you! 

How does the sizing for the RTW run?


----------



## MonsieurMode

Sirentian said:


> Bought my first ever RTW piece thanks to my wonderful boyfriend (birthday present) and the lovely SA at Coach in Union Square SF.
> It's a reversible satin varsity jacket from Pre-Spring 2017, 30% off, last piece in the store and it was my size!  I had tried it on two days before pulling the trigger.... It's the priciest non-leather clothing I own but I love it so much!...



CONGRATS!!! I have 16 pieces of Coach 1941 ready-to-wear (5 jackets, 1 trouser, 3 sweaters, 3 shirts, 1 sweatshirt, and 3 tees). Their clothing is simply to die for. It's well constructed, unique, cool, and, for the most part, easy to wear to almost anything. It's very affordable for being 'Runway,' and most of it is marked down at the end of the season. Pretty win-win-win... haha



faintlymacabre said:


> It's awesome!!! Happy birthday to you!
> 
> How does the sizing for the RTW run?



It's pretty standard, in my opinion. The women's jackets tend to have shorter sleeves, but it's mostly a style choice. They call it a "bracelet sleeve" so that your jewelry and watch and peek out. Men's runs a little roomy, Imo, but I still stay in my size bracket.


----------



## faintlymacabre

MonsieurMode said:


> CONGRATS!!! I have 16 pieces of Coach 1941 ready-to-wear (5 jackets, 1 trouser, 3 sweaters, 3 shirts, 1 sweatshirt, and 3 tees). Their clothing is simply to die for. It's well constructed, unique, cool, and, for the most part, easy to wear to almost anything. It's very affordable for being 'Runway,' and most of it is marked down at the end of the season. Pretty win-win-win... haha
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty standard, in my opinion. The women's jackets tend to have shorter sleeves, but it's mostly a style choice. They call it a "bracelet sleeve" so that your jewelry and watch and peek out. Men's runs a little roomy, Imo, but I still stay in my size bracket.


Shorter sleeves are a plus when you're 5'2!  [emoji16]

I'm stalking a few items for when they hit SAS.


----------



## Sirentian

faintlymacabre said:


> It's awesome!!! Happy birthday to you!
> 
> How does the sizing for the RTW run?



Well I'm usually an XS in clothes (anywhere between 0 - 4, usually a 2).  This jacket was size 0 and it is comfy and looks fitted on me, but maybe this style is meant to be a little loose.  The jacket's also a bit stretchy.



faintlymacabre said:


> Shorter sleeves are a plus when you're 5'2!  [emoji16]
> 
> I'm stalking a few items for when they hit SAS.



Sorry for the n00b question, but what's SAS (and what's PCE)?  Let me know if there's a glossary thread for novices where I can look these things up...


----------



## Sirentian

MonsieurMode said:


> CONGRATS!!! I have 16 pieces of Coach 1941 ready-to-wear (5 jackets, 1 trouser, 3 sweaters, 3 shirts, 1 sweatshirt, and 3 tees). Their clothing is simply to die for. It's well constructed, unique, cool, and, for the most part, easy to wear to almost anything. It's very affordable for being 'Runway,' and most of it is marked down at the end of the season. Pretty win-win-win... haha



I know!!  I was pleasantly surprised to find such gorgeous clothes in the basement of what I had always considered to be a wallet-and-purse store.  I'm not ashamed to admit that it was seeing these styles on Selena Gomez that got me interested in Coach again...  (love Selena!)


----------



## Sirentian

faintlymacabre, if this helps, this is how the size 0 jacket looks on me  (5'6" and 34-27-37")




Wearing it over a cheongsam/qipao (Chinese traditional dress) with high-heel boots:



And my first attempt at clashing florals, which my bf says I should leave up to the pros:



(You just know I've been looking for any excuse to post these shots!)


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sirentian said:


> faintlymacabre, if this helps, this is how the size 0 jacket looks on me  (5'6" and 34-27-37")
> 
> View attachment 3677045
> 
> 
> Wearing it over a cheongsam/qipao (Chinese traditional dress) with high-heel boots:
> View attachment 3677046
> 
> 
> And my first attempt at clashing florals, which my bf says I should leave up to the pros:
> View attachment 3677048
> 
> 
> (You just know I've been looking for any excuse to post these shots!)


Omg, you look amazing! Never mind the jacket. Legs for days. [emoji4]

The jacket looks perfectly sized on you, actually. I'm really loving the black and white side of it.


----------



## Sarah03

Sirentian said:


> Well I'm usually an XS in clothes (anywhere between 0 - 4, usually a 2).  This jacket was size 0 and it is comfy and looks fitted on me, but maybe this style is meant to be a little loose.  The jacket's also a bit stretchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the n00b question, but what's SAS (and what's PCE)?  Let me know if there's a glossary thread for novices where I can look these things up...



SAS= Semi Annual Sale. These usually happen in May/June and December/January. 
PCE= Preferred Customer Event, which is passed out as a coupon. These can be by invitation only or open to everyone. I believe there is one coming up in May (5th?). The boutique will give a discount of 20-30% on most items- it usually excludes 1941 bags and accessories but the RTW is included if I'm not mistaken. 

I don't know if there is a thread that has this info. Anyway, Welcome!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Headed up to the Gettysburg Outlets today as my DH needed some shirts from Eddie Bauer. I popped into Coach and I was bad (but it felt awfully good). I love the Chalk Nomad I got recently, so I snagged this Black Floral Nomad. Was 20% off and then 50% off of that so got it for $230.
> 
> Got a couple other little goodies too. I love using the corner zip wristlets as a tech pouch for my charger cords, power bank and flash drive. And I am kind of obsessed with the resin and canvas flower key fob! Green is my favorite color. Actually going to use it as a keychain rather than a bag charm. So glad that I stopped in today!
> View attachment 3676727
> 
> View attachment 3676729



Love that bag and all your goodies! [emoji173]️[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sirentian said:


> faintlymacabre, if this helps, this is how the size 0 jacket looks on me  (5'6" and 34-27-37")
> 
> View attachment 3677045
> 
> 
> Wearing it over a cheongsam/qipao (Chinese traditional dress) with high-heel boots:
> View attachment 3677046
> 
> 
> And my first attempt at clashing florals, which my bf says I should leave up to the pros:
> View attachment 3677048
> 
> 
> (You just know I've been looking for any excuse to post these shots!)



Looks super cute on you!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Thanks!
> When they don't havr the bags in store, you have to go to the outlet to do a charge/send. ( you must also pay $10 shipping.) That's want I was referring to.  I should have worded it differently.  [emoji5]


Oh right! No worries


----------



## Sirentian

faintlymacabre said:


> Omg, you look amazing! Never mind the jacket. Legs for days. [emoji4]
> 
> The jacket looks perfectly sized on you, actually. I'm really loving the black and white side of it.



Aww thanks for the kind words! I have the cheongsam side slit and the 3.5" heels to thank for that effect 

Yes, I imagine i'll be wearing the black and white side 95% of the time... nice and clean. Another few versions of Coach's varsity jackets have a patch on them that didn't look so good on me.


----------



## Sirentian

Sarah03 said:


> SAS= Semi Annual Sale. These usually happen in May/June and December/January.
> PCE= Preferred Customer Event, which is passed out as a coupon. These can be by invitation only or open to everyone. I believe there is one coming up in May (5th?). The boutique will give a discount of 20-30% on most items- it usually excludes 1941 bags and accessories but the RTW is included if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I don't know if there is a thread that has this info. Anyway, Welcome!!!!



This is awesome. Thank you so much Sarah03! And very happy to be here 




eehlers said:


> Headed up to the Gettysburg Outlets today as my DH needed some shirts from Eddie Bauer. I popped into Coach and I was bad (but it felt awfully good). I love the Chalk Nomad I got recently, so I snagged this Black Floral Nomad. Was 20% off and then 50% off of that so got it for $230.
> 
> View attachment 3676727



Love the subtle floral detailing on that black Nomad!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

K.E.W. said:


> Double Coach Purchases This Past Week!
> 
> 1.)
> I finally got me my NWOT Red Rogue (regular size) at a fab price!  The Geisha bag charm is from Leather Prince on Etsy (who Hobbsy and Janey0138 highly recommended, thank you, as do I)  The black hangtag with red lip stamp was a gift from my local Coach FP, several months ago.
> 
> This RED is undoubtedly THE most gorgeous red that Coach has ever produced, as others have concurred!
> 
> 2.)
> I will reveal my Coach x Rodarte large black wristlet after taking pics tomorrow during daylight -- it's hard to capture the lighting on the tiny leather petals due to the shimmer.  A little like capturing the hologram series just right.  Of course it is STUNNING and I LOVE it...others have already uploaded their Rodarte reveals, so it won't look any different than their shots.
> 
> I'm a HAPPY Coach Gal this weekend!
> 
> Red Rogue pics below:



Beautiful bag and charm! I bought the geisha charm last year . It goes perfectly with your handbag.


----------



## K.E.W.

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful bag and charm! I bought the geisha charm last year . It goes perfectly with your handbag.



Thx!  Did you get your Geisha charm from Leather Prince too?


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, I love red! I'm so glad you got a red rogue. Every time I look at the Leather Prince site I look at the Geisha girl. She looks perfect on your bag. I think she is going to have to be my next order!



Thx, this Red color makes me so happy!

I hope you end up getting the Geisha too -- I may also get the smaller one in peach color so that I can wear them together as "cousins or sisters" lol!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Thx, this Red color makes me so happy!
> 
> I hope you end up getting the Geisha too -- I may also get the smaller one in peach color so that I can wear them together as "cousins or sisters" lol!


Every time I look at their Etsy store or on Instagram I look at the Geisha girl. Time to get one!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sirentian said:


> faintlymacabre, if this helps, this is how the size 0 jacket looks on me  (5'6" and 34-27-37")
> 
> View attachment 3677045
> 
> 
> Wearing it over a cheongsam/qipao (Chinese traditional dress) with high-heel boots:
> View attachment 3677046
> 
> 
> And my first attempt at clashing florals, which my bf says I should leave up to the pros:
> View attachment 3677048
> 
> 
> (You just know I've been looking for any excuse to post these shots!)


That's adorable and looks fantastic on you. I think.....think....mixing patterns there needs to be one same color in both.....like a red in the dress with your jacket? I think?


----------



## K.E.W.

So here is my Large Black Rodarte wristlet.  Since others have already posted pics, I thought it best to just zoom in on some of the individual patches of the shimmering leather flower petals -- it's a real challenge to get the lighting perfect with so much reflection from the shiny metallics, so the brightness will be inconsistent throughout.

She'll need kid glove care, not just for the appliqués, but the soft leather will scratch easily.  I'll plan her use carefully, lol.

Ok, the files won't go through, sorry -- I might have to send the links only


----------



## K.E.W.

So here is my Large Black Rodarte wristlet.  Since others have already posted pics, I thought it best to just zoom in on some of the individual patches of the shimmering leather flower petals -- it's a real challenge to get the lighting perfect with so much reflection from the shiny metallics, so the brightness will be inconsistent throughout.

She'll need kid glove care, not just for the appliqués, but the soft leather will scratch easily.  I'll plan her use carefully, lol.

Ok, the files won't go through, sorry -- I might have to send the links only 

Anyone know how to send large files here?  It's worked before, not sure what to do .... yikes!

Oh no, now I'm double posting ...


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> So here is my Large Black Rodarte wristlet.  Since others have already posted pics, I thought it best to just zoom in on some of the individual patches of the shimmering leather flower petals -- it's a real challenge to get the lighting perfect with so much reflection from the shiny metallics, so the brightness will be inconsistent throughout.
> 
> She'll need kid glove care, not just for the appliqués, but the soft leather will scratch easily.  I'll plan her use carefully, lol.
> 
> Ok, the files won't go through, sorry -- I might have to send the links only
> 
> Anyone know how to send large files here?  It's worked before, not sure what to do .... yikes!
> 
> Oh no, now I'm double posting ... :shrug:


You broke the internet! Lol


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> You broke the internet! Lol



LOL, you ain't kidding!!  I'll blame it on the shimmer glare -- blinded by the light!!!


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> LOL, you ain't kidding!!  I'll blame it on the shimmer glare -- blinded by the light!!!



  HELP, IVE FALLEN AND I CAN'T GET UP!!!!

And I have to pee!!


----------



## Hobbsy

And we need to see pictures!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

K.E.W. said:


> Thx!  Did you get your Geisha charm from Leather Prince too?



Yes! I bought 5 charms from him last year.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

K.E.W. said:


> Thx!  Did you get your Geisha charm from Leather Prince too?



Here are a few photos I found on my phone:


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Here are a few photos I found on my phone:
> 
> View attachment 3677897
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677898


Twins on the pretty butterfly!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Twins on the pretty butterfly!



Twins on the Geisha, hehe!  Thx for posting...now I want to get the pink one too!

PS -  The butterfly is adorable too!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

K.E.W. said:


> Twins on the Geisha, hehe!  Thx for posting...now I want to get the pink one too!
> 
> PS -  The butterfly is adorable too!



I found another photo:


----------



## K.E.W.

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I found another photo:
> 
> View attachment 3677997



Thx for posting more!  I've been eyeing the monkeys too -- I saw your multicolored one, it's still on his website. I may get the brown or black/beige version for neutrality.


----------



## Sarah03

K.E.W. said:


> HELP, IVE FALLEN AND I CAN'T GET UP!!!!
> 
> And I have to pee!!



Have you managed to get up? Do we need to send the fire department?! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Thx for posting more!  I've been eyeing the monkeys too -- I saw your multicolored one, it's still on his website. I may get the brown or black/beige version for neutrality.


Follow them on Instagram,  you will see a lot of charms and then how they look on different bags.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Finally...im able to post pics...for some reason i wasnt able too...

I already posted about what i got but in a nutshell last Friday i had a bit of fun shopping at my local Coach boutique...

Sand with snake detsil Edie 28+ cactus key fob +yummy soft as butter glove tanned leather 1941 wallet.


----------



## pbnjam

UmmIbrahim said:


> Finally...im able to post pics...for some reason i wasnt able too...
> 
> I already posted about what i got but in a nutshell last Friday i had a bit of fun shopping at my local Coach boutique...
> 
> Sand with snake detsil Edie 28+ cactus key fob +yummy soft as butter glove tanned leather 1941 wallet.
> View attachment 3679338
> View attachment 3679339
> View attachment 3679340
> View attachment 3679341



Beautiful haul! I love everything esp the cactus charm! Congrats.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful haul! I love everything esp the cactus charm! Congrats.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sarah03

UmmIbrahim said:


> View attachment 3679338
> View attachment 3679339
> View attachment 3679340
> View attachment 3679341
> View attachment 3679342
> View attachment 3679343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally...im able to post pics...for some reason i wasnt able too...
> 
> I already posted about what i got but in a nutshell last Friday i had a bit of fun shopping at my local Coach boutique...
> 
> Sand with snake detsil Edie 28+ cactus key fob +yummy soft as butter glove tanned leather 1941 wallet.



Oh wow, I love all of these! That Edie is so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## katev

UmmIbrahim said:


> View attachment 3679338
> View attachment 3679339
> View attachment 3679340
> View attachment 3679341
> View attachment 3679342
> View attachment 3679343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally...im able to post pics...for some reason i wasnt able too...I already posted about what i got but in a nutshell last Friday i had a bit of fun shopping at my local Coach boutique...Sand with snake detsil Edie 28+ cactus key fob +yummy soft as butter glove tanned leather 1941 wallet.



Great choices, congratulations!


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> So here is my Large Black Rodarte wristlet.  Since others have already posted pics, I thought it best to just zoom in on some of the individual patches of the shimmering leather flower petals -- it's a real challenge to get the lighting perfect with so much reflection from the shiny metallics, so the brightness will be inconsistent throughout.
> 
> She'll need kid glove care, not just for the appliqués, but the soft leather will scratch easily.  I'll plan her use carefully, lol.
> 
> Ok, the files won't go through, sorry -- I might have to send the links only





katev said:


> Great choices, congratulations!




YAY!!  They finally went through!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Sarah03 said:


> Have you managed to get up? Do we need to send the fire department?! [emoji23][emoji23]




Sarah03, omg, you cracked me up!!  

I finally got my pics through!


----------



## K.E.W.

UmmIbrahim said:


> View attachment 3679338
> View attachment 3679339
> View attachment 3679340
> View attachment 3679341
> View attachment 3679342
> View attachment 3679343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally...im able to post pics...for some reason i wasnt able too...
> 
> I already posted about what i got but in a nutshell last Friday i had a bit of fun shopping at my local Coach boutique...
> 
> Sand with snake detsil Edie 28+ cactus key fob +yummy soft as butter glove tanned leather 1941 wallet.




Yeah, I couldn't get my pics through last night either!

That Edie is gawjus with the snake detail!  And your flower props as a backdrop makes that adorable cactus charm pop even more!  Enjoy your new haul!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> And we need to see pictures!



FINALLY, they went through, yay!!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> YAY!!  They finally went through!!



So beautiful--love those little leather petals!!!  Outstanding craftsmanship!  Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> YAY!!  They finally went through!!


This is breathtaking! When you aren't using it, it should be on display.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> YAY!!  They finally went through!!


Oh my. That is stunning.


----------



## Sarah03

K.E.W. said:


> YAY!!  They finally went through!!


That's absolutely beautiful!


K.E.W. said:


> Sarah03, omg, you cracked me up!!
> 
> I finally got my pics through!



Never leave a fellow PF-er behind!!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Thank you! 





Sarah03 said:


> Oh wow, I love all of these! That Edie is so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful--love those little leather petals!!!  Outstanding craftsmanship!  Enjoy!





whateve said:


> This is breathtaking! When you aren't using it, it should be on display.





Hobbsy said:


> Oh my. That is stunning.





Sarah03 said:


> That's absolutely beautiful!
> 
> 
> Never leave a fellow PF-er behind!!





Sarah03 said:


> That's absolutely beautiful!
> 
> 
> Never leave a fellow PF-er behind!!




Thanks, guys!  This one is my "delicate little flower", lol.

PS -- Am I sounding maternal and protective toward an inanimate object??  YIKES!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Got these cute flats at the airport


----------



## snibor

I am an LV and Gucci gal typically but this was too cute!  I love the horse and carriage and it has a short strap plus an adjustable cross body strap. Roomy yet compact!  Picked up the cute cardcase/wallet as well sorry so many pics. I couldn't delete 
View attachment 3680966


----------



## Sarah03

I finally snagged the St. James fob on eBay for a great price! I think it complements my Red Rogue pretty well!


----------



## sb2

Sarah03 said:


> I finally snagged the St. James fob on eBay for a great price! I think it complements my Red Rogue pretty well!
> View attachment 3681461



That is so cute together


----------



## Sarah03

sb2 said:


> That is so cute together



Thank you! I've been stalking this fob on eBay for ages! I'm happy to finally have it [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> I finally snagged the St. James fob on eBay for a great price! I think it complements my Red Rogue pretty well!
> View attachment 3681461


I must have missed it! I've wanted that one too. Congratulations! It is so cute!


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I must have missed it! I've wanted that one too. Congratulations! It is so cute!



Thank you! I nearly missed it, too! It was listed as "Coach Key Chain Nautical." I just happened to be scrolling on my eBay app and there it was. It was dumb luck. Lol
I'll keep an eye out for you if another comes up!


----------



## Sirentian

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got these cute flats at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680512
> View attachment 3680514



Those flats are adorable! Ruby red and with a really feminine shape to them!



snibor said:


> I am an LV and Gucci gal typically but this was too cute!  I love the horse and carriage and it has a short strap plus an adjustable cross body strap. Roomy yet compact!  Picked up the cute cardcase/wallet as well sorry so many pics. I couldn't delete
> View attachment 3680966



Love the wallet such a cute print!


----------



## soonergirl

I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.
> 
> View attachment 3682304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682306


Congrats! I really like it. Enjoy!


----------



## katev

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.



That bag is gorgeous, congratulations! It is the first swagger bag that I wanted as soon as I saw it!


----------



## keishapie1973

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.
> 
> View attachment 3682304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682306



This is stunning.....


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.
> 
> View attachment 3682304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682306



This is amazing! Love it!


----------



## gr8onteej

I always liked this bag from the time it came out in the Spring 2016 Men's Collection.  Rip & Repair Reversible Tote.  Last one at my outlet today.


----------



## soonergirl

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I really like it. Enjoy!





katev said:


> That bag is gorgeous, congratulations! It is the first swagger bag that I wanted as soon as I saw it!





keishapie1973 said:


> This is stunning.....





Sarah03 said:


> This is amazing! Love it!



Thanks all!! I have a bunch of the different smaller Swagger bags that have been released but this is the first bigger style (even though it's just a 27) that's appealed to me. I love it!!



gr8onteej said:


> I always liked this bag from the time it came out in the Spring 2016 Men's Collection.  Rip & Repair Reversible Tote.  Last one at my outlet today.
> View attachment 3682459
> View attachment 3682460



Love this! So fun!


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> I always liked this bag from the time it came out in the Spring 2016 Men's Collection.  Rip & Repair Reversible Tote.  Last one at my outlet today.
> View attachment 3682459
> View attachment 3682460


Love this! (I hadn't seen it before.) So fun! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## popartist

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.
> 
> View attachment 3682304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682306


Is this a new model or a discontinued one?  Haven't seen it before but it's gorgeous.  If it's a new version, I must investigate...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I finally snagged the St. James fob on eBay for a great price! I think it complements my Red Rogue pretty well!
> View attachment 3681461



That fob is so cute and looks perfect with bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.
> 
> View attachment 3682304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682306



Love those flowers on the side - nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> I always liked this bag from the time it came out in the Spring 2016 Men's Collection.  Rip & Repair Reversible Tote.  Last one at my outlet today.
> View attachment 3682459
> View attachment 3682460



I agree-I've always love this bag too! So unique and fun!


----------



## MKB0925

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.
> 
> View attachment 3682304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682306



Beautiful! I love the color and all the detailing..


----------



## musiclover

gr8onteej said:


> I always liked this bag from the time it came out in the Spring 2016 Men's Collection.  Rip & Repair Reversible Tote.  Last one at my outlet today.
> View attachment 3682459
> View attachment 3682460



That's great colour for a spring/summer bag!


----------



## musiclover

snibor said:


> I am an LV and Gucci gal typically but this was too cute!  I love the horse and carriage and it has a short strap plus an adjustable cross body strap. Roomy yet compact!  Picked up the cute cardcase/wallet as well sorry so many pics. I couldn't delete
> View attachment 3680966



I love this little case. The detail is so pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> I always liked this bag from the time it came out in the Spring 2016 Men's Collection.  Rip & Repair Reversible Tote.  Last one at my outlet today.
> View attachment 3682459
> View attachment 3682460


Congrats! The color is amazing. I love totes so on the hunt for one. Enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.
> 
> View attachment 3682304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682306



Ooh...I love those flowers on the sides!  How lovely and unique. The colour is beautiful.


----------



## gr8onteej

carterazo said:


> Love this! (I hadn't seen it before.) So fun! Congrats and enjoy!





BeachBagGal said:


> I agree-I've always love this bag too! So unique and fun!





musiclover said:


> That's great colour for a spring/summer bag!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The color is amazing. I love totes so on the hunt for one. Enjoy!



Thank you all!
SEWDimples, good luck with the hunt.


----------



## soonergirl

popartist said:


> Is this a new model or a discontinued one?  Haven't seen it before but it's gorgeous.  If it's a new version, I must investigate...



It's new. I saw it on Dillard's site and asked my Coach SA about it. He was able to order - and can adjust the price when the Mother's Day event starts [emoji16]



BeachBagGal said:


> Love those flowers on the side - nice!





MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful! I love the color and all the detailing..





musiclover said:


> Ooh...I love those flowers on the sides!  How lovely and unique. The colour is beautiful.



Thanks all!!


----------



## popartist

soonergirl said:


> It's new. I saw it on Dillard's site and asked my Coach SA about it. He was able to order - and can adjust the price when the Mother's Day event starts [emoji16]
> 
> Thanks all!!


It is very beautiful...  I unexpectedly just got a Rogue 25 this week though (30% off from Macy's!) so alas, I need to show some restraint at the moment and hope this is still around when another sale rolls around, or hits the outlets.


----------



## HeatherL

I just wanted to drop by and show off this little cutie!!  I have been looking for something small for my phone charger and earphones & I found the perfect little something!!  I also wanted something from the Baseman collection so I got the best of both worlds!!
I can't stand how cute this is, it just makes me smile!  Someone posted about the Snoopy collection being added to 6pm & that's where I scored this.


----------



## HeatherL

soonergirl said:


> I've always wanted something in the mineral color, but nothing was just right. Until now.
> 
> View attachment 3682304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682306



This is gorgeous!  Congrats!  I am in love with mineral especially with the dark copper hardware!! Enjoy!


----------



## Kitts

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683143
> View attachment 3683144
> 
> 
> I just wanted to drop by and show off this little cutie!!  I have been looking for something small for my phone charger and earphones & I found the perfect little something!!  I also wanted something from the Baseman collection so I got the best of both worlds!!
> I can't stand how cute this is, it just makes me smile!  Someone posted about the Snoopy collection being added to 6pm & that's where I scored this.



Looks so useful and love the cheery color! That was me that posted about Snoopy. [emoji2] I'm kinda hooked on checking 6pm regularly because you never know what might show up, and it's usually a good deal!


----------



## HeatherL

Kitts said:


> Looks so useful and love the cheery color! That was me that posted about Snoopy. [emoji2] I'm kinda hooked on checking 6pm regularly because you never know what might show up, and it's usually a good deal!



Thanks for the 6pm tip!!!  I just love this little thing and even though it's small, it's bright enough to find in my bag!
I was able to hold off on more Snoopy stuff but the struggle is real [emoji2]!


----------



## whateve

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683143
> View attachment 3683144
> 
> 
> I just wanted to drop by and show off this little cutie!!  I have been looking for something small for my phone charger and earphones & I found the perfect little something!!  I also wanted something from the Baseman collection so I got the best of both worlds!!
> I can't stand how cute this is, it just makes me smile!  Someone posted about the Snoopy collection being added to 6pm & that's where I scored this.


That's so cute! I ordered this from Macy's a long time ago but something screwed up in the shipping and it was sent back to Macy's so I never got to see it! I wish I had thought to check 6pm when I ordered the Snoopy pencil case last week.


----------



## HeatherL

whateve said:


> That's so cute! I ordered this from Macy's a long time ago but something screwed up in the shipping and it was sent back to Macy's so I never got to see it! I wish I had thought to check 6pm when I ordered the Snoopy pencil case last week.



It's really cute, thanks!  It's small but perfect for what I wanted it for.  I was a little nervous that it was going to be too small, but it works.  I remember these at Macy's (at a better price then currently on 6pm), but back then I just couldn't think of a use and shockingly enough I didn't just buy it because it was adorable. 
What color pencil case did you get?  I was tempted with the blue, but I have a MK pencil case & I just don't use it so I walked away from that this time too.   It's hard to walk away from Snoopy!!


----------



## Chihua5

I bought the Snoopy case to use as a cosmetic case. This works good for when I don't have much width in certain handbags, takes the bulkiness away.


----------



## Greenone

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683143
> View attachment 3683144
> 
> 
> I just wanted to drop by and show off this little cutie!!  I have been looking for something small for my phone charger and earphones & I found the perfect little something!!  I also wanted something from the Baseman collection so I got the best of both worlds!!
> I can't stand how cute this is, it just makes me smile!  Someone posted about the Snoopy collection being added to 6pm & that's where I scored this.



I have the exactl same thing and I use it for the exact same purpose.  It's great just for that.  Good find!


----------



## HeatherL

Greenone said:


> I have the exactl same thing and I use it for the exact same purpose.  It's great just for that.  Good find!



It is the perfect size & just too cute!!!  Twins!


----------



## whateve

HeatherL said:


> It's really cute, thanks!  It's small but perfect for what I wanted it for.  I was a little nervous that it was going to be too small, but it works.  I remember these at Macy's (at a better price then currently on 6pm), but back then I just couldn't think of a use and shockingly enough I didn't just buy it because it was adorable.
> What color pencil case did you get?  I was tempted with the blue, but I have a MK pencil case & I just don't use it so I walked away from that this time too.   It's hard to walk away from Snoopy!!


I got the blue. I already had a yellow Coach pencil case I got on FOS about a year ago that I've been using as a cosmetic case. So I'll use it for that as well. (I didn't really need 2!) I had a MK one but I gave it to my daughter to actually use for pens when I found ink marks inside her purses. I like the Coach better for a cosmetic case because it is more squishable, so I feel it doesn't take up as much space.


----------



## HeatherL

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3683424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Snoopy case to use as a cosmetic case. This works good for when I don't have much width in certain handbags, takes the bulkiness away.



I actually switch between my small Snoopy wristlet (outlet version) & my small Felix wristlet as my "emergency" kit.  That was going to be the original purpose for my MK case but I ended up liking my two wristlets more.  I only take lip products (3, which fit in the pockets of my bags & easy access) as makeup items with me.  I'm going to hang on to it as I may want to change up my SLG's in the future or maybe find another use for it.  We shall see.


----------



## HeatherL

whateve said:


> I got the blue. I already had a yellow Coach pencil case I got on FOS about a year ago that I've been using as a cosmetic case. So I'll use it for that as well. (I didn't really need 2!) I had a MK one but I gave it to my daughter to actually use for pens when I found ink marks inside her purses. I like the Coach better for a cosmetic case because it is more squishable, so I feel it doesn't take up as much space.



What a nice mom [emoji2]!  That blue is gorgeous!
I agree about the MK taking up too much space for a "small" item.  It has to be the shape and saffiano leather that just makes it kind of awkward.
I also totally understand not "needing" more than one.  I do not need more than one of the same-ish size wristlet either.  They are perfect as my "emergency" kit but not big enough that I'd use either of them on their own. These things that Coach keeps releasing are just too cute...  the struggle is real!


----------



## brooksgirl425

I made two trips to the outlet recently. First trip I bought the Baseman tote and east/west signature with floral crossbody. Second trip I got the floral Lyla and Baseman wristlet. My mom sent me the black and floral wristlet.


----------



## carterazo

brooksgirl425 said:


> I made two trips to the outlet recently. First trip I bought the Baseman tote and east/west signature with floral crossbody. Second trip I got the floral Lyla and Baseman wristlet. My mom sent me the black and floral wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3683521


Nice haul.  Congrats!


----------



## TCB

Thank y'all for mentioning the Snoopy Coach stuff from 6pm!!!  I had no idea and just placed an order!  Thank you so much!!!! I was really upset for missing this. It was quite the run around with Coach, selling out so fast, etc.  And now I have a wristlet coming!!  
Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

I ordered these Coach Dottie wedges in Beechwood... also from 6pm! [emoji2]


----------



## K.E.W.

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683143
> View attachment 3683144
> 
> 
> I just wanted to drop by and show off this little cutie!!  I have been looking for something small for my phone charger and earphones & I found the perfect little something!!  I also wanted something from the Baseman collection so I got the best of both worlds!!
> I can't stand how cute this is, it just makes me smile!  Someone posted about the Snoopy collection being added to 6pm & that's where I scored this.




It makes me smile too!  Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

Sarah03 said:


> I finally snagged the St. James fob on eBay for a great price! I think it complements my Red Rogue pretty well!
> View attachment 3681461




Sorry I missed this original post -- I LOVE that charm with the Red Rogue!!


----------



## K.E.W.

gr8onteej said:


> I always liked this bag from the time it came out in the Spring 2016 Men's Collection.  Rip & Repair Reversible Tote.  Last one at my outlet today.
> View attachment 3682459
> View attachment 3682460




I remember seeing it online when it came out -- love the whimsy factor, plus reversible!  Enjoy!


----------



## Greenone

Finally found a brand new Rhyder 33 in metallic. It was at Nordstrom Rack. Always wanted one but gave up on ever finding the gunmetal.


----------



## popartist

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3686311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a brand new Rhyder 33 in metallic. It was at Nordstrom Rack. Always wanted one but gave up on ever finding the gunmetal.



Nordstrom Rack usually seems to have a pretty good random selection of bags - there was that one there about a month ago in one of the NRs here, along with a bunch of cute purple Rhyder 24s and a bunch of Aces - some black and some burgundy (or whatever they called that color).


----------



## Greenone

popartist said:


> Nordstrom Rack usually seems to have a pretty good random selection of bags - there was that one there about a month ago in one of the NRs here, along with a bunch of cute purple Rhyder 24s and a bunch of Aces - some black and some burgundy (or whatever they called that color).



Yeah they had some Rhyder 24s, Aces, Crosbys, and two oxblood nomads.


----------



## Sarah03

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3686311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a brand new Rhyder 33 in metallic. It was at Nordstrom Rack. Always wanted one but gave up on ever finding the gunmetal.



Ohhh that's super pretty. Congrats!


----------



## gr8onteej

K.E.W. said:


> I remember seeing it online when it came out -- love the whimsy factor, plus reversible!  Enjoy!



Thank you.


----------



## musiclover

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3686311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a brand new Rhyder 33 in metallic. It was at Nordstrom Rack. Always wanted one but gave up on ever finding the gunmetal.



Beautiful Rhyder!  I love you feather charm on it!


----------



## K.E.W.

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3686311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a brand new Rhyder 33 in metallic. It was at Nordstrom Rack. Always wanted one but gave up on ever finding the gunmetal.



I didn't realize that NR also has Coach bags --I'll look for them if I return for more fobs if/when they get more.  That feather looks sooo great on there!  Enjoy!


----------



## Greenone

I also snagged this at Macy's Friends and Family this weekend. 1941 Duffle in oxblood. I'm on the fence because although I love the bag, the black copper hardware chips. I already had to return one which had chips on the turn lock when I got it home. And now this one has a chip just from unpacking it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Greenone said:


> I also snagged this at Macy's Friends and Family this weekend. 1941 Duffle in oxblood. I'm on the fence because although I love the bag, the black copper hardware chips. I already had to return one which had chips on the turn lock when I got it home. And now this one has a chip just from unpacking it.
> 
> View attachment 3687152
> 
> View attachment 3687153



Great looking bag! the HW chipping i think will be a by product of it being painted(or whatever technique used) and will be an ongoing thing especially in a well used spot like a turnlock. I love the look of the copper HW but i prefer generally to skip colored to avoid chipping. My turnlock for instance on my woodstock wristlet is silver and is fine even after almost 2yrs of use.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3683143
> View attachment 3683144
> 
> 
> I just wanted to drop by and show off this little cutie!!  I have been looking for something small for my phone charger and earphones & I found the perfect little something!!  I also wanted something from the Baseman collection so I got the best of both worlds!!
> I can't stand how cute this is, it just makes me smile!  Someone posted about the Snoopy collection being added to 6pm & that's where I scored this.



That is super cute and perfect for what you wanted.


----------



## Chihua5

Willow Flower Mineral foldover crossbody


----------



## SEWDimples

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3688161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow Flower Mineral foldover crossbody


Congrats! This is so cute. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Greenone said:


> I also snagged this at Macy's Friends and Family this weekend. 1941 Duffle in oxblood. I'm on the fence because although I love the bag, the black copper hardware chips. I already had to return one which had chips on the turn lock when I got it home. And now this one has a chip just from unpacking it.
> 
> View attachment 3687152
> 
> View attachment 3687153


Love it. Sorry to hear about the HW issues. I wanted this bag in my collection too. I guess I'll wait for the new hobo.


----------



## carterazo

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3688161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow Flower Mineral foldover crossbody


I had not seen this before. It's is lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## shengnes

New to me. Came in the mail yesterday and all set for the day today.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

New Arrivals
Check out Rodarte thread for more pics.


----------



## whateve

Icecaramellatte said:


> New Arrivals
> Check out Rodarte thread for more pics.
> 
> View attachment 3689855
> View attachment 3689856


Wow, these are gorgeous! I would almost be afraid to carry them.


----------



## musiclover

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3688161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow Flower Mineral foldover crossbody



I've just increased my Coach collection by one. I asked my SA to set one of these aside for me. It's so pretty!  I love the colour.


----------



## Chihua5

musiclover said:


> I've just increased my Coach collection by one. I asked my SA to set one of these aside for me. It's so pretty!  I love the colour.


It's very pretty, you will love it!


----------



## shengnes

I ordered this Prairie Satchel online this morning with their 30% off deal and picked up at one of the local boutiques. While I was there I picked up a Rexy bag charm. They were giving away certain bag charms if you purchase over $500 in 1941 products. I should have purchased the Rogue that I wanted and got the charm for free instead but I talked myself our of it. I still love the look and color of this bag. I think the Rogue will have to wait.


----------



## Sarah03

shengnes said:


> New to me. Came in the mail yesterday and all set for the day today.
> View attachment 3689203
> View attachment 3689204


This is a beautiful bag! Congrats!


Icecaramellatte said:


> New Arrivals
> Check out Rodarte thread for more pics.
> 
> View attachment 3689855
> View attachment 3689856


These are absolutely STUNNING!! Congrats!!


shengnes said:


> I ordered this Prairie Satchel online this morning with their 30% off deal and picked up at one of the local boutiques. While I was there I picked up a Rexy bag charm. They were giving away certain bag charms if you purchase over $500 in 1941 products. I should have purchased the Rogue that I wanted and got the charm for free instead but I talked myself our of it. I still love the look and color of this bag. I think the Rogue will have to wait.
> View attachment 3689937
> View attachment 3689938



That's a cute bag, especially in the Mineral! We are Rexy twins- the Oil Slick is my favorite [emoji2]


----------



## SEWDimples

Icecaramellatte said:


> New Arrivals
> Check out Rodarte thread for more pics.
> 
> View attachment 3689855
> View attachment 3689856


Congrats! These bags are beautiful. Love the detail. Enjoy!



shengnes said:


> I ordered this Prairie Satchel online this morning with their 30% off deal and picked up at one of the local boutiques. While I was there I picked up a Rexy bag charm. They were giving away certain bag charms if you purchase over $500 in 1941 products. I should have purchased the Rogue that I wanted and got the charm for free instead but I talked myself our of it. I still love the look and color of this bag. I think the Rogue will have to wait.
> View attachment 3689937
> View attachment 3689938


Congrats! Cute bag and love the Rexy charm.


----------



## goodbyeblues

shengnes said:


> I ordered this Prairie Satchel online this morning with their 30% off deal and picked up at one of the local boutiques. While I was there I picked up a Rexy bag charm. They were giving away certain bag charms if you purchase over $500 in 1941 products. I should have purchased the Rogue that I wanted and got the charm for free instead but I talked myself our of it. I still love the look and color of this bag. I think the Rogue will have to wait.
> View attachment 3689937
> View attachment 3689938


I really like the bag you chose! And Rexy is adorable.


----------



## elvisfan4life

shengnes said:


> New to me. Came in the mail yesterday and all set for the day today.
> View attachment 3689203
> View attachment 3689204


What style is this please? Never seen that before


----------



## shengnes

elvisfan4life said:


> What style is this please? Never seen that before



Style # 59501 Chain Prairie Satchel in Dark Gunmetal / Mineral. I love it. Has a little sass.


----------



## goodbyeblues

elvisfan4life said:


> What style is this please? Never seen that before


I believe this is the Outlaw satchel from last year.


----------



## shengnes

I'm sorry yes that one is the Outlaw. I didn't look close enough, I thought the question was for the one I purchased yesterday. The black one is definitely the Outlaw. Purchased used but new to me.


----------



## shengnes

elvisfan4life said:


> What style is this please? Never seen that before





goodbyeblues said:


> I believe this is the Outlaw satchel from last year.



I'm sorry was thinking this question was for my other post. This one is indeed the Outlaw 36. New to me, but well taken care of.


----------



## SEWDimples

shengnes said:


> New to me. Came in the mail yesterday and all set for the day today.
> View attachment 3689203
> View attachment 3689204


Congrats! I love the Outlaw. It is so unique. I have the Olive color with yellow python handles and details.


----------



## popartist

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3688161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow Flower Mineral foldover crossbody


Darn it,  you made me buy this too! And I'm away on vacation right now! [emoji16] [emoji4]


----------



## lucerovillegas

shengnes said:


> I ordered this Prairie Satchel online this morning with their 30% off deal and picked up at one of the local boutiques. While I was there I picked up a Rexy bag charm. They were giving away certain bag charms if you purchase over $500 in 1941 products. I should have purchased the Rogue that I wanted and got the charm for free instead but I talked myself our of it. I still love the look and color of this bag. I think the Rogue will have to wait.
> View attachment 3689937
> View attachment 3689938



What store did you get the rexy from?!?


----------



## shengnes

lucerovillegas said:


> What store did you get the rexy from?!?



It was at the Coach Store in the Galleria in Edina, MN


----------



## elvisfan4life

shengnes said:


> I'm sorry was thinking this question was for my other post. This one is indeed the Outlaw 36. New to me, but well taken care of.


Thank you it's gorgeous


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Well I went to the coach outlet today and picked myself up this bag. 
I just love it. It's the Patricia saddle bag with studded strap. They also had it in white.


----------



## branbran1984

Finally got the Rogue 25 in beachwood!


----------



## MDT

I haven't been on tPF in awhile. I closed on my new home last month and broke my elbow a few weeks afterward hanging curtains! It's been a hectic month to say the least! The worst part was that it was my purse-carrying arm that I broke! You wouldn't know it because this is the third purse I purchased this month...haha.

Showing off my new Swagger 27 in Deep Coral. Loving that my new local boutique also does monogramming! I got the original Coach hangtag done and they allowed me to choose a complimentary tag for the Chalk Rogue I was carrying. Loving this bag so much! Had to add my old metal Rexy charm to complete the look!

I wasn't so into this color at first, but it grew on me and I found myself visiting this bag on Coach.com for awhile before deciding it's what I wanted for Mother's Day from my husband and kids.


----------



## Iamminda

MDT said:


> I haven't been on tPF in awhile. I closed on my new home last month and broke my elbow a few weeks afterward hanging curtains! It's been a hectic month to say the least! The worst part was that it was my purse-carrying arm that I broke! You wouldn't know it because this is the third purse I purchased this month...haha.
> 
> Showing off my new Swagger 27 in Deep Coral. Loving that my new local boutique also does monogramming! I got the original Coach hangtag done and they allowed me to choose a complimentary tag for the Chalk Rogue I was carrying. Loving this bag so much! Had to add my old metal Rexy charm to complete the look!
> 
> I wasn't so into this color at first, but it grew on me and I found myself visiting this bag on Coach.com for awhile before deciding it's what I wanted for Mother's Day from my husband and kids.
> 
> View attachment 3693847
> View attachment 3693848


Beautiful color!  Hope your arm heals soon -- after all, you need to carry your new bags .


----------



## MDT

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color!  Hope your arm heals soon -- after all, you need to carry your new bags .



Thank you! It's healing pretty well. I'm able to carry all my bags now so all is good  I look at it like it's just part of my physical therapy!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MDT said:


> I haven't been on tPF in awhile. I closed on my new home last month and broke my elbow a few weeks afterward hanging curtains! It's been a hectic month to say the least! The worst part was that it was my purse-carrying arm that I broke! You wouldn't know it because this is the third purse I purchased this month...haha.
> 
> Showing off my new Swagger 27 in Deep Coral. Loving that my new local boutique also does monogramming! I got the original Coach hangtag done and they allowed me to choose a complimentary tag for the Chalk Rogue I was carrying. Loving this bag so much! Had to add my old metal Rexy charm to complete the look!
> 
> I wasn't so into this color at first, but it grew on me and I found myself visiting this bag on Coach.com for awhile before deciding it's what I wanted for Mother's Day from my husband and kids.
> 
> View attachment 3693847
> View attachment 3693848


What a beautiful color.
So sorry to hear about your unfortunate incident. I See you've already healed. That's great! 
 Love the look of the monogram and Lexi.


----------



## SEWDimples

MDT said:


> I haven't been on tPF in awhile. I closed on my new home last month and broke my elbow a few weeks afterward hanging curtains! It's been a hectic month to say the least! The worst part was that it was my purse-carrying arm that I broke! You wouldn't know it because this is the third purse I purchased this month...haha.
> 
> Showing off my new Swagger 27 in Deep Coral. Loving that my new local boutique also does monogramming! I got the original Coach hangtag done and they allowed me to choose a complimentary tag for the Chalk Rogue I was carrying. Loving this bag so much! Had to add my old metal Rexy charm to complete the look!
> 
> I wasn't so into this color at first, but it grew on me and I found myself visiting this bag on Coach.com for awhile before deciding it's what I wanted for Mother's Day from my husband and kids.
> 
> View attachment 3693847
> View attachment 3693848


Congrats! Sorry to hear about your arm. Beautiful color. Love the Swagger. Rexy looks good on it. Enjoy!!!


----------



## MDT

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a beautiful color.
> So sorry to hear about your unfortunate incident. I See you've already healed. That's great!
> Love the look of the monogram and Lexi.





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Sorry to hear about your arm. Beautiful color. Love the Swagger. Rexy looks good on it. Enjoy!!!



Thank you both. I'm so glad I gave this color another chance!


----------



## soonergirl

Picked up this new little guy.


----------



## faintlymacabre

soonergirl said:


> Picked up this new little guy.
> 
> View attachment 3694351



I love it!  How big is it?


----------



## soonergirl

faintlymacabre said:


> I love it!  How big is it?


----------



## soonergirl

Oh my gosh! I just now really looked at this. It said embroidered so I thought it was made of thick metallic thread. It's actually made of itty bitty metal springs. How cool!

ETA: sorry if I'm the only one that DIDN'T know this! [emoji4]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Thanks for the measurements!!  I didn't know about the springs thing either!


----------



## jenniferelaine

The skull bag charm...where is that? Factory store, dept store? I didn't see it on the website & it's the perfect gift for someone!


----------



## soonergirl

jenniferelaine said:


> The skull bag charm...where is that? Factory store, dept store? I didn't see it on the website & it's the perfect gift for someone!



Hmmm, it apparently sold out on the website since this morning. 

I had it bookmarked so I can still get to the page but search doesn't find the item now. Here's the link: http://www.coach.com/coach-embroide...49.html?search=true&dwvar_color=BKBLK&index=4


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I'm so excited. My 2 butterfly bags came today. What a surprise!! 

I had gotten the small saddle butterfly bag along with the crossbody bag.

I loved how they packed it along with the foam around the butterflies.

Probably didn't want the butterflies to fly away lmao.


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> I haven't been on tPF in awhile. I closed on my new home last month and broke my elbow a few weeks afterward hanging curtains! It's been a hectic month to say the least! The worst part was that it was my purse-carrying arm that I broke! You wouldn't know it because this is the third purse I purchased this month...haha.
> 
> Showing off my new Swagger 27 in Deep Coral. Loving that my new local boutique also does monogramming! I got the original Coach hangtag done and they allowed me to choose a complimentary tag for the Chalk Rogue I was carrying. Loving this bag so much! Had to add my old metal Rexy charm to complete the look!
> 
> I wasn't so into this color at first, but it grew on me and I found myself visiting this bag on Coach.com for awhile before deciding it's what I wanted for Mother's Day from my husband and kids.
> 
> View attachment 3693847
> View attachment 3693848


Aww hope you are doing better.  Love the color on this one. Congrats on your home too


----------



## Sarah03

PCE goodies [emoji41]


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> PCE goodies [emoji41]
> View attachment 3694812


Beautiful goodies!  Enjoy!


----------



## inkfade

This is my first ever Coach bag, a Nomad crossbody in dark aubergine. I was googling "purple purses" and this was one of the first things to pop up. I have never in my life seriously considered purchasing a purse more than $20, but it was so beautiful (my favorite color) and the perfect size so I had to have it. Luckily, I scored this one on ebay for $102 within days of discovering its existence. It had only been worn once and is in perfect condition.


----------



## goodbyeblues

inkfade said:


> This is my first ever Coach bag, a Nomad crossbody in dark aubergine. I was googling "purple purses" and this was one of the first things to pop up. I have never in my life seriously considered purchasing a purse more than $20, but it was so beautiful (my favorite color) and the perfect size so I had to have it. Luckily, I scored this one on ebay for $102 within days of discovering its existence. It had only been worn once and is in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 3694913


Congrats on getting this beautiful bag! It's definitely worth the price, especially since you got such an incredible deal!


----------



## carterazo

inkfade said:


> This is my first ever Coach bag, a Nomad crossbody in dark aubergine. I was googling "purple purses" and this was one of the first things to pop up. I have never in my life seriously considered purchasing a purse more than $20, but it was so beautiful (my favorite color) and the perfect size so I had to have it. Luckily, I scored this one on ebay for $102 within days of discovering its existence. It had only been worn once and is in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 3694913


Congrats on your beautiful new bag! You got a really great deal. And welcome to the Coach forum. Lots of eye candy to enjoy here. [emoji6]


----------



## MDT

myluvofbags said:


> Aww hope you are doing better.  Love the color on this one. Congrats on your home too



Thank you!



Sarah03 said:


> PCE goodies [emoji41]
> View attachment 3694812



Oh, I love that Swagger shoulder bag! I was looking at that one awhile back. Might need to relook before PCE is over! Kind of afraid to have two chalk bags to baby, but it's such an amazing color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> PCE goodies [emoji41]
> View attachment 3694812


Wow, Edie is fab-u-lous!!       Would you post a mod shot, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze???   I thought she was too big but she looks so gorgeous.   I have the saddle 31 coming tomorrow but now I have black Edie envy.


----------



## inkfade

goodbyeblues: Thank you!!

carterazo: Thanks! Yes, I've never been interested in purses before but now I've spent a lot of time in each forum looking at all the different goodies. It's a whole new world haha.


----------



## ZSP

inkfade said:


> goodbyeblues: Thank you!!
> 
> carterazo: Thanks! Yes, I've never been interested in purses before but now I've spent a lot of time in each forum looking at all the different goodies. It's a whole new world haha.



He he, when I joined this forum I had two moderately priced leather bags...black and beige.  They went with everything I wore...right?  LOL  My thing was shoes for many years.  Now that I can't wear heels or other fashionable shoes, my world opened up to purses.  I have too many (20) and am trying to downsize.  I'm uncomfortable with this number.  I think I'll hang onto a couple of black, a metallic, definitely my denim blue Kristin satchel, my red basic bag, my tan tote and my brown patchwork Zoe.  

So, fair warning...lol


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, Edie is fab-u-lous!!       Would you post a mod shot, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze???   I thought she was too big but she looks so gorgeous.   I have the saddle 31 coming tomorrow but now I have black Edie envy.


Thank you! I really love it. The details are sooo nice! It's not too much bigger than the Studded Edie- here are some pics! I am 5'2, the shoes add a couple inches [emoji16]



Next to Studded Edie:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I really love it. The details are sooo nice! It's not too much bigger than the Studded Edie- here are some pics! I am 5'2, the shoes add a couple inches [emoji16]
> View attachment 3696168
> View attachment 3696169
> 
> Next to Studded Edie:
> View attachment 3696172
> View attachment 3696173
> View attachment 3696174


Thanks so much; she looks great on you!   I love the studded Edie, too... is it a 31?   I got my saddle Edie with the suede sides today and I absolutely LOVE it!    I appreciate all the photos, Sarah.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My recent purchases (Macy's and PCE).


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks so much; she looks great on you!   I love the studded Edie, too... is it a 31?   I got my saddle Edie with the suede sides today and I absolutely LOVE it!    I appreciate all the photos, Sarah.


You're welcome! The studs Edie was released before Coach assigned numbers to the Edie. The studs Edie is slightly larger than the Edie 31. 


MiaBorsa said:


> My recent purchases (Macy's and PCE).
> 
> View attachment 3696852
> View attachment 3696853
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696854



Love all of these! Great choices. Is that the mixed materials Edie in brown?


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I really love it. The details are sooo nice! It's not too much bigger than the Studded Edie- here are some pics! I am 5'2, the shoes add a couple inches [emoji16]
> View attachment 3696168
> View attachment 3696169
> 
> Next to Studded Edie:
> View attachment 3696172
> View attachment 3696173
> View attachment 3696174


Completely unrelated but what brand are those scrubs? I'm petite too and those fit you great!


----------



## holiday123

Space hangtags just arrived, bigger than expected, off to buy the rocket one!


----------



## kinseygirl

MiaBorsa said:


> My recent purchases (Macy's and PCE).
> 
> View attachment 3696852
> View attachment 3696853
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696854



I love both of these. I just ordered the colorblock in mineral and I want the mixed materials one if it comes out in other colors. I have nothing that matches this color but the design is right up my alley. Congrats on these gorgeous bags.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> My recent purchases (Macy's and PCE).
> 
> View attachment 3696852
> View attachment 3696853
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696854


Beautiful bags -- enjoy!


----------



## MDT

holiday123 said:


> Space hangtags just arrived, bigger than expected, off to buy the rocket one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696925
> View attachment 3696926



Super cute! I especially like the Rexy on your Swagger! I was also surprised at how big they are. I ordered the rocket one and it arrived today as well - here it is on my Rogue! I want the space Rexy next! These are awesome value for the price.


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> Completely unrelated but what brand are those scrubs? I'm petite too and those fit you great!



Thanks! They are Grey's Anatomy. I also really like NRG scrubs by Barco and "Purple Label" scrubs by Healing hands. I have a hard time finding tops that don't fit me like a parachute & these brands do the trick.


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks! They are Grey's Anatomy. I also really like NRG scrubs by Barco and "Purple Label" scrubs by Healing hands. I have a hard time finding tops that don't fit me like a parachute & these brands do the trick.


Yes exactly, I always feel like my top is either way too big and boxy or if I go too small they make that neck opening so small I have to dislocate my shoulder to get it off lol. I will definitely check out those brands.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> You're welcome! The studs Edie was released before Coach assigned numbers to the Edie. The studs Edie is slightly larger than the Edie 31.
> 
> Love all of these! Great choices. Is that the mixed materials Edie in brown?


Thanks again!   I'm trying not to buy the black 41, but dang!   It's just so gorgeous.

These are the "mixed leathers" Edie 31 in light saddle and the  "colorblock Edie 31 in mixed materials" in the stone color.  The mixed materials has GENUINE snakeskin trim which kind of skeeves me out, but I love both of them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

kinseygirl said:


> I love both of these. I just ordered the colorblock in mineral and I want the mixed materials one if it comes out in other colors. I have nothing that matches this color but the design is right up my alley. Congrats on these gorgeous bags.


  Thanks so much; I love them!   I'm loving the softer leather of the new Edies.   I can't wait to see yours so post when you get it!



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags -- enjoy!


  Thanks, girl.


----------



## HesitantShopper

inkfade said:


> This is my first ever Coach bag, a Nomad crossbody in dark aubergine. I was googling "purple purses" and this was one of the first things to pop up. I have never in my life seriously considered purchasing a purse more than $20, but it was so beautiful (my favorite color) and the perfect size so I had to have it. Luckily, I scored this one on ebay for $102 within days of discovering its existence. It had only been worn once and is in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 3694913



very nice! congrats on your first Coach.


----------



## inkfade

ZSP:  Yeah, I think I’d rather have a small amount of purses I can switch between and appreciate. I don’t think I could comfortably own over ten purses, especially if they were very expensive like many of the ones on here. Luckily I am not drawn to crazy colors so my purses are usually dark and neutral and go with everything I wear. However, I do very much enjoy oogling all the purses on here, especially the ones that are wildly out of my price range. 


HesitantShopper: Thanks!


----------



## marissa214

holiday123 said:


> Space hangtags just arrived, bigger than expected, off to buy the rocket one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696925
> View attachment 3696926



Is that the "grass" color turnlock tote?  Is that pic true to color?  I almost bought it on 6pm but talked myself out of it because one of the pics looked like such a bright green. But the color in your picture looks more like what I had initially thought the color would be!  And I love the tags!  Ordered some myself last night.


----------



## holiday123

marissa214 said:


> Is that the "grass" color turnlock tote?  Is that pic true to color?  I almost bought it on 6pm but talked myself out of it because one of the pics looked like such a bright green. But the color in your picture looks more like what I had initially thought the color would be!  And I love the tags!  Ordered some myself last night.


Yes it is the grass and the picture is pretty true to color. It's a darker green, definitely not bright.


----------



## marissa214

holiday123 said:


> Yes it is the grass and the picture is pretty true to color. It's a darker green, definitely not bright.



Thanks!  Now to see if it's still available.


----------



## lizziejean3

I received the Earth charm today.  It's really nice!


----------



## K.E.W.

lizziejean3 said:


> I received the Earth charm today.  It's really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697184




FINALLY!!  They're going through!

Okay, here's my Space stuff haul...I took lots of closeups so you could see the glitter on some things -- good lighting is an ongoing challenge too.

In the FIRST set I'll show you the front of the 30 Wristlet and the back of the Wristlet with the individual charms and hangtags hanging from the zippered top.  I figured you could best scale the sizes if you saw them side by side.


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> FINALLY!!  They're going through!
> 
> Okay, here's my Space stuff haul...I took lots of closeups so you could see the glitter on some things -- good lighting is an ongoing challenge too.
> 
> In the first set I'll show you the front of the 30 Wristlet and the back of the Wristlet with the individual charms and hangtags hanging from the zippered top.  I figured you could best scale the sizes if you saw them side by side.




NEXT, are zoomed in detailed images of the five imprints on the front of the Wristlet.  I tried to capture the ones with glitter but lighting is always a challenge!


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> NEXT, are zoomed in detailed images of the five imprints on the front of the Wristlet.  I tried to capture the ones with glitter but lighting is always a challenge!


I love the detail of these patches!


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> NEXT, are zoomed in detailed images of the five imprints on the front of the Wristlet.  I tried to capture the ones with glitter but lighting is always a challenge!



The THIRD pic are the charms and fobs just lying flat on a surface.  I accidently forgot to add the Space Rocket Charm to this one, but it's hanging from the Wristlet (all the way at the end), if you want to see it.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> The THIRD pic are the charms and fobs just lying flat on a surface.  I accidently forgot to add the Space Rocket Charm to this one, but it's hanging from the Wristlet (all the way at the end), if you want to see it.


Are you keeping everything?


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> The THIRD pic are the charms and fobs just lying flat on a surface.  I accidently forgot to add the Space Rocket Charm to this one, but it's hanging from the Wristlet (all the way at the end), if you want to see it.




The FOURTH pic is just the older, embroidered, 30% off Rocket charm.  I am in love with it, may have to snag the Bee version while it's still 30% off!


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> The FOURTH pic is just the older, embroidered, 30% off Rocket charm.  I am in love with it, may have to snag the Bee version while it's still 30% off!


You bought all 3 rockets? I'd like to see them all side by side. I bought the rocket hangtag from Zappos and don't know if I need one of these rockets too.


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> The FOURTH pic is just the older, embroidered, 30% off Rocket charm.  I am in love with it, may have to snag the Bee version while it's still 30% off!




And the LAST pic is a Mark Jacobs cheat, lol!  Nieman's had it marked down to about $105 (forgot full price), BUT good old Amazon only charged $47 (before tax) for this Blingy Beauty -- can you believe that 3 of the 5 pcs on that charm are encrusted with Bling?  I can't stop looking at it...I could wear it as a frickin bracelet!!  And could it be any more neutral?

PS -- That hideous green tint on there is just bad lighting!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> You bought all 3 rockets? I'd like to see them all side by side. I bought the rocket hangtag from Zappos and don't know if I need one of these rockets too.



I bought TWO of the heavy rocket ships -- the older embroidered one and the new Space riveted one (all the way on the left, hanging from the Wristlet).  So if you're including the Rocket Hangtag, then it's THREE.

Yes, I'm keeping everything.  There's a method behind the madness -- a few weeks ago from the FOS I got that huge Voyager Carry on in Black smooth pebbled leather (listed in Men's category) for about $225 -- I think they're still selling it.  It's begging for some embellishments, so that has become my new DIY project.  Some of these Space tags/charms will be used on that -- plus I'll add generic fabric patches (like I did on my red Rory Satchel). 

I'll combine travel and space themes along with Rock bands, Hippie (peace signs, Woodstock logo, etc).  Since I'm an ancient, er aging, child of the sixties, it'll be fun to embellish!  Lots of room on there; I just have to make sure the adhesive will work on some of the clunkier charms.

Exactly which Rocket item did you get from Zappos?


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> I bought TWO of the heavy rocket ships -- the older embroidered one and the new Space riveted one (all the way on the left, hanging from the Wristlet).  So if you're including the Rocket Hangtag, then it's THREE.
> 
> Yes, I'm keeping everything.  There's a method behind the madness -- a few weeks ago from the FOS I got that huge Voyager Carry on in Black smooth pebbled leather (listed in Men's category) for about $225 -- I think they're still selling it.  It's begging for some embellishments, so that has become my new DIY project.  Some of these Space tags/charms will be used on that -- plus I'll add generic fabric patches (like I did on my red Rory Satchel).
> 
> I'll combine travel and space themes along with Rock bands, Hippie (peace signs, Woodstock logo, etc).  Since I'm an ancient, er aging, child of the sixties, it'll be fun to embellish!  Lots of room on there; I just have to make sure the adhesive will work on some of the clunkier charms.
> 
> Exactly which Rocket item did you get from Zappos?


I haven't received it yet but it is like this one on Dillards: http://www.dillards.com/p/coach-boxed-rocket-hangtag-bag-charm/506939182


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I love the detail of these patches!




Just be aware that they're technically imprints (embossed?) rather than adhered patches.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Just be aware that they're technically imprints (embossed?) rather than adhered patches.


Yeah, I realize that. At least you don't have to worry about them coming unattached!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I haven't received it yet but it is like this one on Dillards: http://www.dillards.com/p/coach-boxed-rocket-hangtag-bag-charm/506939182



Haha, does that mean you DID save on your shipping after all?


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, does that mean you DID save on your shipping after all?


Yep, someone told me about Zappos having them for the same price as Dillards with free shipping! I got the bee too. If I had seen the new Rocket hangtag, I might have held off and gotten that one instead. I don't know that I need more than one rocket. I've got to stop buying hangtags! I have a bunch I've never used.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

K.E.W. said:


> FINALLY!!  They're going through!
> 
> Okay, here's my Space stuff haul...I took lots of closeups so you could see the glitter on some things -- good lighting is an ongoing challenge too.
> 
> In the FIRST set I'll show you the front of the 30 Wristlet and the back of the Wristlet with the individual charms and hangtags hanging from the zippered top.  I figured you could best scale the sizes if you saw them side by side.



Great job on the visuals. 
Thanks


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Yep, someone told me about Zappos having them for the same price as Dillards with free shipping! I got the bee too. If I had seen the new Rocket hangtag, I might have held off and gotten that one instead. I don't know that I need more than one rocket. I've got to stop buying hangtags! I have a bunch I've never used.




Yeah, well this upcoming DIY project on the Voyager carry on is my new excuse to binge on charms and fobs!

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Yep, someone told me about Zappos having them for the same price as Dillards with free shipping! I got the bee too. If I had seen the new Rocket hangtag, I might have held off and gotten that one instead. I don't know that I need more than one rocket. I've got to stop buying hangtags! I have a bunch I've never used.



I still remember you had your eye on that adorable Bee hangtag from day one!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> And the LAST pic is a Mark Jacobs cheat, lol!  Nieman's had it marked down to about $105 (forgot full price), BUT good old Amazon only charged $47 (before tax) for this Blingy Beauty -- can you believe that 3 of the 5 pcs on that charm are encrusted with Bling?  I can't stop looking at it...I could wear it as a frickin bracelet!!  And could it be any more neutral?
> 
> PS -- That hideous green tint on there is just bad lighting!


I saw this and came very close to getting it!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I saw this and came very close to getting it!




Did you almost get it from Amazon too?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Yeah, well this upcoming DIY project on the Voyager carry on is my new excuse to binge on charms and fobs!
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!


I love all your new space stuff and I can't wait to see the diy on the Voyager!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I love all your new space stuff and I can't wait to see the diy on the Voyager!





Thx!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Did you almost get it from Amazon too?


No, actually I needed something small to buy to get over a certain dollar amount for a discount at Nordstroms. I think lipstick,  but no, that doesn't qualify. It was between what you got and this one. I got this one.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> No, actually I needed something small to buy to get over a certain dollar amount for a discount at Nordstroms. I think lipstick,  but no, that doesn't qualify. It was between what you got and this one. I got this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698122



Is that an individual charm or a pin?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Is that an individual charm or a pin?


It's a pin, and I have no idea what I'll do with it?!


----------



## whateve

Hobbsy said:


> It's a pin, and I have no idea what I'll do with it?!


Put a chain on it and use it as a charm!


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> Put a chain on it and use it as a charm!


That's a good idea!


----------



## K.E.W.

Johnpauliegal said:


> Great job on the visuals.
> Thanks



Thank YOU!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> That's a good idea!




That IS a good idea.  Technically, I think your pin is actually one of the charms on my chain fob...it's Mark Jacobs, right?  I looked at both of our pics and it looks identical. 

Alternately, maybe you could turn it into a mini bag charm/key chain, if you have an extra key ring attachment or chain thingy.


----------



## MJ8798

Mothers Day gift from my boys. Love my new bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> That IS a good idea.  Technically, I think your pin is actually one of the charms on my chain fob...it's Mark Jacobs, right?  I looked at both of our pics and it looks identical.
> 
> Alternately, maybe you could turn it into a mini bag charm/key chain, if you have an extra key ring attachment or chain thingy.


It is MJ and I think it's like the charm on yours. I like it, I should have got what you did but I wasn't thinking. I have all sorts of little things around here, I think I'll try to make a teeny tiny bag charm.


----------



## Hobbsy

MJ8798 said:


> Mothers Day gift from my boys. Love my new bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698544


Great looking bag and sweet boys!


----------



## myluvofbags

MJ8798 said:


> Mothers Day gift from my boys. Love my new bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698544


Congratulations and happy mother's day. Do you happen to know the style name of your new bag I like it alot.


----------



## shengnes

Decided to return the Saturn Bag Charm yesterday and ended up getting more stuff instead. Opps!!! The SA told me to come in next time there are new releases I want to look at since they usually get them ahead of time.


----------



## HeatherL

My new work bag I picked up over the weekend!  This is making my Monday a little better [emoji2] Couldn't resist the 30% off!


----------



## SEWDimples

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3699415
> 
> My new work bag I picked up over the weekend!  This is making my Monday a little better [emoji2] Couldn't resist the 30% off!


Congrats! I looks great with the Peanut luggage and hangtag. I will have to try it.


----------



## HeatherL

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I looks great with the Peanut luggage and hangtag. I will have to try it.



Thanks!!  I love my Peanuts tags, they make me smile!!!  You should use them, they're too cute not to use!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Black rogue satchel with matching mohawk rexy


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3700106
> 
> 
> Black rogue satchel with matching mohawk rexy


Gorgeous bag!  This is just the perfect paring -- that mohawk rexy is a hoot!


----------



## Pursetato

My Disney loot from the outlet! ❤️


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag!  This is just the perfect paring -- that mohawk rexy is a hoot!


Thanks!! I think rexy is stinkin adorable!! I find myself petting him (or is it her?) all the time. I'm really loving how this satchel looks crossbody as well. It hangs perfectly because of where the hooks are attached for the long strap.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Pursetato said:


> View attachment 3700161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Disney loot from the outlet! ❤️


Wow you did some serious shopping! Nice collection.


----------



## foxgal

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3700106
> 
> 
> Black rogue satchel with matching mohawk rexy



LOVE the Rogue satchel - congrats!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Just a small reveal...some pins I got from 6pm.com.  Already put some on my denim jacket.  They were super cheap... $7.99 I think.







Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Greenone

Purseluvnmama said:


> Just a small reveal...some pins I got from 6pm.com.  Already put some on my denim jacket.  They were super cheap... $7.99 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


Yep, I got them too!


----------



## Teagaggle

Suede Rogue 25 in Chambray. Posted more pics in Rogue clubhouse. She's a keeper!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 3701816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede Rogue 25 in Chambray. Posted more pics in Rogue clubhouse. She's a keeper!


Beautiful!


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

In LOVE!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

KYPurseFanatic said:


> In LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701880


Cute! I love space Rexy too. I still can't get a vision of how big or small this bag is. Would you do any kind of a mod shot?


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 3701816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede Rogue 25 in Chambray. Posted more pics in Rogue clubhouse. She's a keeper!




That color!!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Cute! I love space Rexy too. I still can't get a vision of how big or small this bag is. Would you do any kind of a mod shot?




I'm pretty sure it's the Rogue Tote (with Tea Roses)?  Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the Rogue Tote (with Tea Roses)?  Maybe I'm wrong...


Yes it is, but I still don't have an idea of how big or small it is on a person.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the Rogue Tote (with Tea Roses)?  Maybe I'm wrong...


Did you post mod shots with yours missy?


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

Hobbsy said:


> Cute! I love space Rexy too. I still can't get a vision of how big or small this bag is. Would you do any kind of a mod shot?



I can post mod shots in the morning. Here are some comparison pics with my Rogue.


----------



## Hobbsy

KYPurseFanatic said:


> I can post mod shots in the morning. Here are some comparison pics with my Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 3702051
> View attachment 3702049
> 
> View attachment 3702050


That would be great, thank you. This bag is really pretty, I like it more every time I see it. Thanks again!


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3700106
> 
> 
> Black rogue satchel with matching mohawk rexy


Congrats! It looks really good.



Pursetato said:


> View attachment 3700161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Disney loot from the outlet! ❤️


Congrats! Nice haul. Twins on Crossbody. Enjoy.


Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 3701816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede Rogue 25 in Chambray. Posted more pics in Rogue clubhouse. She's a keeper!


This is a  beautiful color. Congrats!



KYPurseFanatic said:


> In LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701880


Congrats! I love this bag. Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Did you post mod shots with yours missy?



Haha, if you remember you MADE me go get a measuring tape to give you the exact measurements of my Rogue Tote. I don't do mod shots, as I hate being photographed and don't take selfies.

If you'd like I can photograph my Tote next to some kind of prop that you'd recognize the size of, for scale.

LMK if you want me to do that...maybe with my furballs or next to an extended measuring tape?  Or maybe next to a regular size Rogue?  I might wait for the Summer Soltice to do this though.  

Oops, I see KYpursefanatic already took care of it!

Are you considering getting this bag??


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

Hobbsy said:


> That would be great, thank you. This bag is really pretty, I like it more every time I see it. Thanks again!



Hope these help!


----------



## Hobbsy

KYPurseFanatic said:


> Hope these help!
> View attachment 3702330
> 
> View attachment 3702331


Thank you so much! Finally I can see the bag size. It looks great on you! Enjoy~
Thanks again for pictures and now to think......hmmmmm.....[emoji41]


----------



## branbran1984

My treat for surviving finals week!


----------



## faintlymacabre

branbran1984 said:


> My treat for surviving finals week!


Oh my gosh, this linked strap!!!  What is the name of your new bag? It's beautiful!


----------



## Kidclarke

branbran1984 said:


> My treat for surviving finals week!


I love the strap and the rexy! What is this one called? I don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

branbran1984 said:


> My treat for surviving finals week!


Love this bag! The strap is so unique too.

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## branbran1984

Kidclarke said:


> I love the strap and the rexy! What is this one called? I don't think I've seen it.





faintlymacabre said:


> Oh my gosh, this linked strap!!!  What is the name of your new bag? It's beautiful!



It's called the Dylan Embossed Rexy bag in goldenrod! I thought it would part of the NASA collection but it was not


----------



## branbran1984

Purseluvnmama said:


> Love this bag! The strap is so unique too.
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



I like the look of the strap too! But I will say it makes so squeaky sounds lol


----------



## Purseluvnmama

branbran1984 said:


> I like the look of the strap too! But I will say it makes so squeaky sounds lol


[emoji1] maybe the squeak will wear out in time.

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> My treat for surviving finals week!


Rexy has a neat strap on his bag.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

KYPurseFanatic said:


> Hope these help!
> View attachment 3702330
> 
> View attachment 3702331



I love the Rexy hiding amongst the flowers.  Does the tote have a lot of flowers on the back?


----------



## faintlymacabre

I've been lusting over the Oxblood/Red combination since it came out for the Rogue. Now I finally have something in these colours! 50% off is impossible to resist. [emoji16]  My new Rogue Satchel!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> I've been lusting over the Oxblood/Red combination since it came out for the Rogue. Now I finally have something in these colours! 50% off is impossible to resist. [emoji16]  My new Rogue Satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703674



I love this!! If I didn't have 1st generation oxblood rogue I would have bought this in a heartbeat.


----------



## zjones

My summer color haul: Mercer 24 in yellow, glovetanned card case in denim, Space Rexy hangtag (which is *huge*!), Charm Loop in royal (which I got the minute they appeared on the website), and a watermelon Pac-Man cosmetic case (from eBay).


----------



## Purseluvnmama

zjones said:


> My summer color haul: Mercer 24 in yellow, glovetanned card case in denim, Space Rexy hangtag (which is *huge*!), Charm Loop in royal (which I got the minute they appeared on the website), and a watermelon Pac-Man cosmetic case (from eBay).
> 
> View attachment 3703846


Love the colors!


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

Just arrived [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> My summer color haul: Mercer 24 in yellow, glovetanned card case in denim, Space Rexy hangtag (which is *huge*!), Charm Loop in royal (which I got the minute they appeared on the website), and a watermelon Pac-Man cosmetic case (from eBay).
> 
> View attachment 3703846



[emoji173]️ all those colors!!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

KYPurseFanatic said:


> View attachment 3703900
> 
> View attachment 3703902
> 
> 
> Just arrived [emoji7]



It is tiny but mighty. I think this is my favorite piece from the collection. Enjoy. So sweet.


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> My treat for surviving finals week!


Congrats! Love the Space/NASA items. Enjoy!



faintlymacabre said:


> I've been lusting over the Oxblood/Red combination since it came out for the Rogue. Now I finally have something in these colours! 50% off is impossible to resist. [emoji16]  My new Rogue Satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703674


Congrats! Oxblood is a great color. What size Rogue satchel is this bag?



zjones said:


> My summer color haul: Mercer 24 in yellow, glovetanned card case in denim, Space Rexy hangtag (which is *huge*!), Charm Loop in royal (which I got the minute they appeared on the website), and a watermelon Pac-Man cosmetic case (from eBay).
> 
> View attachment 3703846


Congrats! Great items. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

My newest item from the 1941 sale. Butterscotch Rogue Satchel Colorblock with snake detail.
Plus my Space/NASA Haul. Love the blue turnlock wristlet.


----------



## HeatherL

SEWDimples said:


> My newest item from the 1941 sale. Butterscotch Rogue Satchel Colorblock with snake detail.
> Plus my Space/NASA Haul. Love the blue turnlock wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3704157



Love the Rogue satchel!!  I had a list of three, this, the grey or the dark denim.  I ended up with the dark denim (of course it wasn't in stock and have to patiently wait for its arrival).  I just had to ask about the butterscotch in the regular Rogue and they tracked one down for me [emoji3].  It's been ordered, now just waiting for confirmation that I'll actually get it.  There were only a very few left.

Do you plan on using this color all year round?

The Space goodies are too cute!  Very nice haul all around!


----------



## SEWDimples

HeatherL said:


> Love the Rogue satchel!!  I had a list of three, this, the grey or the dark denim.  I ended up with the dark denim (of course it wasn't in stock and have to patiently wait for its arrival).  I just had to ask about the butterscotch in the regular Rogue and they tracked one down for me [emoji3].  It's been ordered, now just waiting for confirmation that I'll actually get it.  There were only a very few left.
> 
> Do you plan on using this color all year round?
> 
> The Space goodies are too cute!  Very nice haul all around!


Thanks HeatherL! Congrats on your new items. I've loved Butterscotch since it was first released. I have 2 regular Rogues (Black and Chalk) and wanted something different, so I tried the Rogue satchel 36 in Dark Denim. The size did not work for me because it seems too long so returning to Coach. My SA sent me a list of sale items she had in the store and when I saw a picture of it I had to go see it IRL. The color is so beautiful. Also, I like this size much better. Yes, I will use it all year round since it not a bright yellow and has the dark handles.


----------



## lucerovillegas

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks HeatherL! Congrats on your new items. I've loved Butterscotch since it was first released. I have 2 regular Rogues (Black and Chalk) and wanted something different, so I tried the Rogue satchel 36 in Dark Denim. The size did not work for me because it seems too long so returning to Coach. My SA sent me a list of sale items she had in the store and when I saw a picture of it I had to go see it IRL. The color is so beautiful. Also, I like this size much better. Yes, I will use it all year round since it not a bright yellow and has the dark handles.



May I ask how tall you are? I'm contemplating a 36 but am afraid it is also too big.


----------



## HeatherL

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks HeatherL! Congrats on your new items. I've loved Butterscotch since it was first released. I have 2 regular Rogues (Black and Chalk) and wanted something different, so I tried the Rogue satchel 36 in Dark Denim. The size did not work for me because it seems too long so returning to Coach. My SA sent me a list of sale items she had in the store and when I saw a picture of it I had to go see it IRL. The color is so beautiful. Also, I like this size much better. Yes, I will use it all year round since it not a bright yellow and has the dark handles.



Thanks!  I was drawn to butterscotch from the start as well but never pulled the trigger.  To me, the color is neutral but it pops (if that makes sense).  I was hoping you'd say it is a year round color, I was thinking the same.  Of course I really shouldn't get my hopes up until it's confirmed that I'll actually get it.
The Rogue satchel I got is the regular size as well, with the snake print. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Can't wait to get this in my hands!

I never did see the 36 IRL, but the regular size seems to be perfect for me.  
I'm glad you were able to return the 36 and got this stunner in its place!


----------



## SEWDimples

lucerovillegas said:


> May I ask how tall you are? I'm contemplating a 36 but am afraid it is also too big.


Sure. I'm about 5'3". For some reason the regular size looks better and hold its shape better. I think both sizes works for my height, but I prefer the regular size bag. Hope that helps. Here are some comparison photos.


----------



## shengnes

I didn't receive the email but thanks to this site I knew about the sale. I went to my local Coach store and got the Dinky in cervo suede with fringe in the Fern color on sale. Then the SA showed me the new color they got in the Rogue. I love it! I think this is my favorite so far.


----------



## aundria17

shengnes said:


> I didn't receive the email but thanks to this site I knew about the sale. I went to my local Coach store and got the Dinky in cervo suede with fringe in the Fern color on sale. Then the SA showed me the new color they got in the Rogue. I love it! I think this is my favorite so far.
> View attachment 3704536
> View attachment 3704537


I just ordered this color green suede in the rogue fringe. It looks lovely. I don't own any green bags and I was drawn to this color. Congrats on your purchased


----------



## musiclover

Just a couple of small things:  the bee purse charm and the mineral fold over crossbody clutch.  Beautiful detail on both pieces.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Purseluvnmama said:


> Love this bag! The strap is so unique too.
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


Actually Stuart V did many mulberry bags with this kind of woven leather I still have some lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

musiclover said:


> Just a couple of small things:  the bee purse charm and the mineral fold over crossbody clutch.  Beautiful detail on both pieces.
> View attachment 3704634


these are adorable


----------



## elvisfan4life

I bought these to pick one as I don't have many small bags now can't choose swagger shoulder or dinky 24???


----------



## musiclover

elvisfan4life said:


> I bought these to pick one as I don't have many small bags now can't choose swagger shoulder or dinky 24???


I like them all!  At least you'll have lots of fun deciding!


----------



## elvisfan4life

musiclover said:


> I like them all!  At least you'll have lots of fun deciding!


Lol I have had the Disney dinky for a while - thinking butterscotch 24 might be too similar but love the colour and the blue interior however love the detail esp on the sides of the swagger hmmmmm


----------



## Tygriss

Pretty sure I was going to go for snake skin handles or fringe at the Private Sale, but as soon as I had this satchel in my hands, it was love at first touch! I especially love the super red suede interior.  The store's manager embossed a new hangtag for me since the embossing on the 1941 tag didn't come out centered. The rig for the 1941 tag monogramming is a little tricky, so sometimes they come out off-centered. 

This is my second piece from the 1941 collection and I'm in luv!


----------



## musiclover

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol I have had the Disney dinky for a while - thinking butterscotch 24 might be too similar but love the colour and the blue interior however love the detail esp on the sides of the swagger hmmmmm


Your Disney dinky is adorable. I'm very fond of Mickey and Minnie Mouse.

I don't have either the Dinky 24 or the Swagger but I do own two Swagger bags (a carryall and a wristlet) and the quality of this line is impeccable. I like the detail of the shoulder bag. It reminds me of my new clutch.

I quite like the Dinky 24. The colour is very pretty. I own lots of black handbags so multiple bags in the same or a similar colour never troubles me. 

I'm sorry--I know I have been no help to you at all!


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> I bought these to pick one as I don't have many small bags now can't choose swagger shoulder or dinky 24???


I love the swagger.


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisfan4life said:


> I bought these to pick one as I don't have many small bags now can't choose swagger shoulder or dinky 24???



The Swagger is different.



Tygriss said:


> Pretty sure I was going to go for snake skin handles or fringe at the Private Sale, but as soon as I had this satchel in my hands, it was love at first touch! I especially love the super red suede interior.  The store's manager embossed a new hangtag for me since the embossing on the 1941 tag didn't come out centered. The rig for the 1941 tag monogramming is a little tricky, so sometimes they come out off-centered.
> 
> This is my second piece from the 1941 collection and I'm in luv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704664


Congrats! It is a very nice and quality collection. I purchased my 1st Rogue satchel and it will not be my last. I want Rogue 36 now.


----------



## Teagaggle

Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme


----------



## Tygriss

Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183



***LOVE this!*** I love the color and I almost adopted one, too! Alas, I couldn't get over the super soft lambskin (now that I get to chase little people around, it would likely be bald in no time.)


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183


Wow, this little bag is stunning.  What a gorgeous green.  Did that little charm come with the bag?  You are the true master of the art of defringing!!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183


Beautiful! I think I like it better this way, but I wouldn't have the guts.


----------



## Teagaggle

Thanks gals! I studied the bag with my SA at length before buying, obviously wanted to have a plan. Seemed doable & was super easy to do. 
The charm is actually from a Lucky Brand keychain that I took this piece from. You probably can't tell but the stone in the key is green so it was perfect.
I'm so happy with this project. I REALLY appreciate your commentsa


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183


Wow you cut off the fridge. My first reaction was shock, but when I looked at it again it is cool. Gave the bag a different look. Plus I remember you defrindged your Whiplash saddle bag. I can understand why you cut them off. I saw it in person and thought too many frindges. The suede and bag are beautiful. Enjoy your madeforyoubyyou bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183



That color! [emoji173]️. What's the color name?


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183


[emoji7] When I saw the picture  (before reading ), I thought it was if a new version. This bag is meant to be defringed imo! It is stunning and perfect with what you did. Congrats!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3700106
> 
> 
> Black rogue satchel with matching mohawk rexy


I'm really loving this bag in Butterscotch, but you make me want to buy this one too.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> I'm really loving this bag in Butterscotch, but you make me want to buy this one too.


I absolutely love mine! So happy that they gave me a price adjustment too! I keep looking at the pics of your butterscotch because I want it too! The color combo is so unique and unlike anything I own. I'm just not 100% sure how well I could work it into my wardrobe and my boutique doesn't have it for me to look at in person.


----------



## lucerovillegas

Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183



Is there a reason you didn't like the fringe?


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> I absolutely love mine! So happy that they gave me a price adjustment too! I keep looking at the pics of your butterscotch because I want it too! The color combo is so unique and unlike anything I own. I'm just not 100% sure how well I could work it into my wardrobe and my boutique doesn't have it for me to look at in person.


I'm glad you were able to get a price adjustment. I know you just posted pics of your bag last week.  I really like the size and shape of the regular size Rogue satchel so I think I should grab another one before they are all gone.


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> I'm glad you were able to get a price adjustment. I know you just posted pics of your bag last week.  I really like the size and shape of the regular size Rogue satchel so I think I should grab another one before they are all gone.


This is a new rogue style to me so deciding between another regular a tote or this style it comes in 2 sizes right? But there also seems to be a mans briefcase version 16 inches long? How does the latter compare to a 36 rogue?


----------



## Teagaggle

BeachBagGal said:


> That color! [emoji173]️. What's the color name?


Color is Kelly Green with black copper hardware. Interior is black glovetan (smooth) leather.


----------



## Teagaggle

carterazo said:


> [emoji7] When I saw the picture  (before reading ), I thought it was if a new version. This bag is meant to be defringed imo! It is stunning and perfect with what you did. Congrats!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Thanks! Funny you say that. Both when debating with my SA & then after when I went in to show her the finished products, she brought other of her regular customers into the conversation. Everyone agreed the fringe was too much & they preferred the defringed. It lessens the weight of the bag & since its suede, the edges that were cut remain very soft, almost a bit frilly.


----------



## Teagaggle

lucerovillegas said:


> Is there a reason you didn't like the fringe?


Purely IMO, it was just way too much, particularly for a daily bag. It was everywhere & thick (2 rows along all edges & bottom). I'm not a fan of fringe (have the 1941 whiplash saddle which I also cut most of the fringe from). 
I know its not everyone's cup of tea but it sure is mine!


----------



## katev

elvisfan4life said:


> I bought these to pick one as I don't have many small bags now can't choose swagger shoulder or dinky 24???


 I really like the swagger.


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183


I love it! The color is gorgeous, it did have too much fringe and the edges look Great! Now, you have a one of a kind bag!!


----------



## MDT

elvisfan4life said:


> I bought these to pick one as I don't have many small bags now can't choose swagger shoulder or dinky 24???



I say the Swagger. This particular rivets one is my favorite of the Swagger shoulder bags. The details on the front and sides are gorgeous. 



Teagaggle said:


> Thx to sale,  picked up the Rogue 25 in suede...with fringe....but no more. True to myself,  this too I defringed & I could not be happier. The edges look rough & soft at same time. Its not for everyone but its true to my style...as my SA said #madeformebyme
> View attachment 3705181
> View attachment 3705183



Oh man, this is amazing. I fell in love with this color in suede when it first released. It looks so lush. I just can't do the fringe so never gave it a second thought. Yours looks gorgeous! I don't think I could be so brave altering a bag like that! The charm you added is also perfect. Truly one of a kind and I know you'll get compliments on it!


----------



## Teagaggle

Thanks all! Wasn't sure what kind of reception it would get...not everyone spends $$$ on a bag just to mod it but I did. The charm was originally put on till another charm I orderd came in but it looks so nice, I'm keeping it on. And, I'm Irish so this is really a "me" bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisfan4life said:


> This is a new rogue style to me so deciding between another regular a tote or this style it comes in 2 sizes right? But there also seems to be a mans briefcase version 16 inches long? How does the latter compare to a 36 rogue?


Yes, there is a Rogue satchel in regular size and size 36. I thought the size 36 was too long so I returned. I think the regular satchel is the perfect size. I do not know anything about the men's briefcase version of the Rogue. You may want to search on the Coach forum because someone did a reveal of their purchase.

Here are comparison pictures of the 2 Rogue satchels and regular Rogue and the regular Rogue satchel. Hope they help.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, there is a Rogue satchel in regular size and size 36. I thought the size 36 was too long so I returned. I think the regular satchel is the perfect size. I do not know anything about the men's briefcase version of the Rogue. You may want to search on the Coach forum because someone did a reveal of their purchase.
> 
> Here are comparison pictures of the 2 Rogue satchels and regular Rogue and the regular Rogue satchel. Hope they help.
> 
> View attachment 3706185
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706186


I agree the regular size looks so much prettier.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I agree the regular size looks so much prettier.


You see the same thing I do. I like big bags, but not in the Rogue satchel. The regular is the perfect size and looks amazing.

Now I'm wondering if I would like the Rogue 36.


----------



## tlo

These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!







OMG the details.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tlo said:


> These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3708671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708672
> 
> 
> OMG the details.
> 
> View attachment 3708673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708674


Beautiful!!!  Congratulations! Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## tlo

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful!!!  Congratulations! Enjoy your new bags!



Thank you Johnpauliegal


----------



## snibor

tlo said:


> These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3708671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708672
> 
> 
> OMG the details.
> 
> View attachment 3708673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708674



Omg I love them!  I have wanted that pink bag so bad but both are gorgeous.


----------



## CoachMaven

Tygriss said:


> Pretty sure I was going to go for snake skin handles or fringe at the Private Sale, but as soon as I had this satchel in my hands, it was love at first touch! I especially love the super red suede interior.  The store's manager embossed a new hangtag for me since the embossing on the 1941 tag didn't come out centered. The rig for the 1941 tag monogramming is a little tricky, so sometimes they come out off-centered.
> 
> This is my second piece from the 1941 collection and I'm in luv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704664


I am so glad to hear you love this bag, I just ordered this very one last night in the chalk/oxblood color. I cannot WAIT to get it, it is so pretty!


----------



## tlo

snibor said:


> Omg I love them!  I have wanted that pink bag so bad but both are gorgeous.



Thank you snibor!!  I've been eyeing the pink one too.  I tried to resist when the sale opened but then the pink sold out so I caved and called my SA and she found it for me


----------



## yellowbernie

tlo said:


> These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3708671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708672
> 
> 
> OMG the details.
> 
> View attachment 3708673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708674


Gorgeous bags, congrats


----------



## HeatherL

tlo said:


> These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3708671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708672
> 
> 
> OMG the details.
> 
> View attachment 3708673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708674



These are both so beautiful!!!  Congrats & enjoy!!


----------



## tlo

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bags, congrats



Thank you yellowbernie!


----------



## tlo

HeatherL said:


> These are both so beautiful!!!  Congrats & enjoy!!



Thank you HeatherL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3708671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708672
> 
> 
> OMG the details.
> 
> View attachment 3708673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708674


BEAUTIFUL BOO!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3708671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708672
> 
> 
> OMG the details.
> 
> View attachment 3708673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708674


Double Congrats T!   That pink one is the sweetest thing ever.  I think I need to raid your closet .  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

tlo said:


> These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3708671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708672
> 
> 
> OMG the details.
> 
> View attachment 3708673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708674


Gorgeous!  You got two beauties!Congrats and enjoy! [emoji253]


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> BEAUTIFUL BOO!!!



Thanks Sis!!!  xoxoxo


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Double Congrats T!   That pink one is the sweetest thing ever.  I think I need to raid your closet .  Enjoy!



Thanks so much Iamminda!  I've wanted the pink since it came out but I've been resisting.  When I saw it on the sale I said no again.  But when it went to sold out I almost broke my fingers dialing my SA to have her find one!  LOL

I had wanted the Dark Denim rogue but thought I'd try the western one since it was on sale.  So glad I did  I'm thrilled.

You can come raid my closet any time.  My aunt is coming for a visit next month but after that I've got to get serious on sliming down the collection  LOL


----------



## tlo

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous!  You got two beauties!Congrats and enjoy! [emoji253]



Thank you carterazo!


----------



## myluvofbags

tlo said:


> These just arrived and I'm so in love!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3708671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708672
> 
> 
> OMG the details.
> 
> View attachment 3708673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708674


They are all so beautiful, my favorite is the 1st one!


----------



## tlo

myluvofbags said:


> They are all so beautiful, my favorite is the 1st one!



Thank you mylovofbags!!!!!


----------



## sb2

Wahoo! My western rogue came in today too a day earlier than expected!! Love it


----------



## carterazo

sb2 said:


> Wahoo! My western rogue came in today too a day earlier than expected!! Love it


Waiting for pics. [emoji12]


----------



## sb2

carterazo said:


> Waiting for pics. [emoji12]



Sorry had to take the kids to the pool lol it's over 100 here.  Pictures came out a little dark may get some better ones tomorrow


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sb2 said:


> View attachment 3708984
> View attachment 3708985
> View attachment 3708986
> 
> 
> Sorry had to take the kids to the pool lol it's over 100 here.  Pictures came out a little dark may get some better ones tomorrow



Wow what a beautiful bag. 
Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## carterazo

sb2 said:


> View attachment 3708984
> View attachment 3708985
> View attachment 3708986
> 
> 
> Sorry had to take the kids to the pool lol it's over 100 here.  Pictures came out a little dark may get some better ones tomorrow


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
 Sooo pretty! Congrats! 

Thanks for the pics! [emoji56]


----------



## Wendyann7

Just inboxed my new 1941 Red Rogue from Bloomingdale's.  No sale price but didn't pay taxes or shipping!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3709017
> 
> 
> Just inboxed my new 1941 Red Rogue from Bloomingdale's.  No sale price but didn't pay taxes or shipping!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


Simply gorgeous!  Love the color! 
Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## sb2

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3709017
> 
> 
> Just inboxed my new 1941 Red Rogue from Bloomingdale's.  No sale price but didn't pay taxes or shipping!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.



Love this one too! Nice choice


----------



## wintotty

Here are most of my summer sale haul, and 1 space dinky


----------



## Johnpauliegal

wintotty said:


> Here are most of my summer sale haul, and 1 space dinky


Hey girl, you did some serious shopping!  Love your stuff!  Enjoy your purchases!


----------



## tlo

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3709017
> 
> 
> Just inboxed my new 1941 Red Rogue from Bloomingdale's.  No sale price but didn't pay taxes or shipping!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.



Congratulations!  I have it in red also.  It's one of my favorites  Enjoy


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> Here are most of my summer sale haul, and 1 space dinky


Congrats! Wow, this is some haul. Enjoy all your new beauties.


----------



## Iamminda

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3709017
> 
> 
> Just inboxed my new 1941 Red Rogue from Bloomingdale's.  No sale price but didn't pay taxes or shipping!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


This is gorgeous!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Tygriss

the packaging with the different color ribbons for my...


New Dino friends (Steggy and Trixy were on sale!)


----------



## carterazo

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3709017
> 
> 
> Just inboxed my new 1941 Red Rogue from Bloomingdale's.  No sale price but didn't pay taxes or shipping!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


Twins!  It's such a gorgeous shade of red.  Congrats and enjoy!  [emoji254]


----------



## carterazo

wintotty said:


> Here are most of my summer sale haul, and 1 space dinky


[emoji7] 
Great haul!  You got some really special bags in there.  Congrats!  Enjoy them in good health! [emoji253]


----------



## carterazo

Tygriss said:


> View attachment 3709112
> 
> [emoji813] the packaging with the different color ribbons for my...
> View attachment 3709114
> 
> New Dino friends (Steggy and Trixy were on sale!)


So cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Wendyann7

tlo said:


> Congratulations!  I have it in red also.  It's one of my favorites  Enjoy



Thank you, this is my 6th rogue and I'm just giddy over this color!  Such a happy gorgeous color!!


----------



## Wendyann7

carterazo said:


> Twins!  It's such a gorgeous shade of red.  Congrats and enjoy!  [emoji254]



Thank you!  I agree with you 100 percent!


----------



## Wendyann7

Johnpauliegal said:


> Simply gorgeous!  Love the color!
> Enjoy your new bag!



Thank you!  I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## Wendyann7

sb2 said:


> Love this one too! Nice choice



Thanks!!


----------



## denimcococabas

Went into the outlet to pass some time and couldn't pass on this pair of cuties...


----------



## tlo

denimcococabas said:


> Went into the outlet to pass some time and couldn't pass on this pair of cuties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709242



Congratulations!!  I picked those up too  Love the Disney line  Enjoy


----------



## wintotty

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey girl, you did some serious shopping!  Love your stuff!  Enjoy your purchases!


Thanks, I'm quite happy with what I got now


----------



## Wendyann7

My new big bad wolf charm to go with my new red rogue.  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3710132
> 
> 
> My new big bad wolf charm to go with my new red rogue.  [emoji7][emoji7]


Lil red riding hood lol. Perfect charm for a beautiful bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Wendyann7

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lil red riding hood lol. Perfect charm for a beautiful bag!  Enjoy!



Ha, ha, I loooooooove it!  Thanks Johnpauliegal!


----------



## shengnes

Snagged this one on eBay. NWT. Another bag I think I'll love.  Can't wait to use her.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

wintotty said:


> Here are most of my summer sale haul, and 1 space dinky



Wonderful buys!  I want that white Rogue!  Congrats on all.


----------



## pbnjam

Icecaramellatte said:


> Wonderful buys!  I want that white Rogue!  Congrats on all.



I saw the white tea rose Rogue 25 at Columbus Circle yesterday!


----------



## gina1023

Not anything new, but I've been on a hunt for this Legacy crossbody/hippie in Whiskey for about 10 years now.  I finally found a NWOT on eBay a few days ago.  I'm terrible with pics but here it is-


----------



## katev

gina1023 said:


> View attachment 3711911
> View attachment 3711909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anything new, but I've been on a hunt for this Legacy crossbody/hippie in Whiskey for about 10 years now.  I finally found a NWOT on eBay a few days ago.  I'm terrible with pics but here it is-


That's a gorgeous bag, congratulations!


----------



## RayKay

gina1023 said:


> View attachment 3711911
> View attachment 3711909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anything new, but I've been on a hunt for this Legacy crossbody/hippie in Whiskey for about 10 years now.  I finally found a NWOT on eBay a few days ago.  I'm terrible with pics but here it is-



It looks so smooshy! Congrats on completing your 10-year quest!


----------



## kinseygirl

My photography skills leave a lot to be desired, but here is my little haul from the sale and my Rexy coin purse from the space collection. I will definitely be picking up a few more items from that collection. It is sooo cute.


----------



## sb2

Nice set! Love Rexy


kinseygirl said:


> View attachment 3712198
> View attachment 3712199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills leave a lot to be desired, but here is my little haul from the sale and my Rexy coin purse from the space collection. I will definitely be picking up a few more items from that collection. It is sooo cute.


----------



## tlo

This is such a soft pretty muted yellow


----------



## popartist

This was sitting practically all by its lonesome on the delete shelf at the Deer Park, Long Island outlet yesterday - a T-Rex (Rexy) Skinny Tote, which was part of the Spring 2016 Coach 1941 collection!  I was looking at getting a tote - Rexy was cute and this seemed summery on top of that, so I grabbed it! at 20% + 50% off  Very nice leather, quality and detail, as is usual with 1941 stuff.  I am pleased, will come in especially handy on yoga nights when I have to carry my yoga clothes and towel from work.


----------



## Teagaggle

popartist said:


> This was sitting practically all by its lonesome on the delete shelf at the Deer Park, Long Island outlet yesterday - a T-Rex (Rexy) Skinny Tote, which was part of the Spring 2016 Coach 1941 collection!  I was looking at getting a tote - Rexy was cute and this seemed summery on top of that, so I grabbed it! at 20% + 50% off  Very nice leather, quality and detail, as is usual with 1941 stuff.  I am pleased, will come in especially handy on yoga nights when I have to carry my yoga clothes and towel from work.
> 
> View attachment 3712765
> 
> View attachment 3712766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712769


This is super cute! GREAT score!


----------



## sb2

popartist said:


> This was sitting practically all by its lonesome on the delete shelf at the Deer Park, Long Island outlet yesterday - a T-Rex (Rexy) Skinny Tote, which was part of the Spring 2016 Coach 1941 collection!  I was looking at getting a tote - Rexy was cute and this seemed summery on top of that, so I grabbed it! at 20% + 50% off  Very nice leather, quality and detail, as is usual with 1941 stuff.  I am pleased, will come in especially handy on yoga nights when I have to carry my yoga clothes and towel from work.
> 
> View attachment 3712769



That is too cute and I'm not too into the dinosaur thing but that is nice. Good deal too


----------



## musiclover

popartist said:


> This was sitting practically all by its lonesome on the delete shelf at the Deer Park, Long Island outlet yesterday - a T-Rex (Rexy) Skinny Tote, which was part of the Spring 2016 Coach 1941 collection!  I was looking at getting a tote - Rexy was cute and this seemed summery on top of that, so I grabbed it! at 20% + 50% off  Very nice leather, quality and detail, as is usual with 1941 stuff.  I am pleased, will come in especially handy on yoga nights when I have to carry my yoga clothes and towel from work.
> 
> View attachment 3712765
> 
> View attachment 3712766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712769


Very cute and I love the striped lining!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Here she is. 36 Rogue Satchel


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> This is such a soft pretty muted yellow
> 
> View attachment 3712525


Lovely


----------



## katev

popartist said:


> This was sitting practically all by its lonesome on the delete shelf at the Deer Park, Long Island outlet yesterday - a T-Rex (Rexy) Skinny Tote, which was part of the Spring 2016 Coach 1941 collection!  I was looking at getting a tote - Rexy was cute and this seemed summery on top of that, so I grabbed it! at 20% + 50% off  Very nice leather, quality and detail, as is usual with 1941 stuff.  I am pleased, will come in especially handy on yoga nights when I have to carry my yoga clothes and towel from work.



Please add pics your new skinny tote to thread below and let's celebrate summer!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-straw-canvas-burlap-beachy-bags-for-summer.803874/


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely



Thanks GF!!!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here she is. 36 Rogue Satchel



OMG!!!  Its stunning!!!  Congrats honey!!


----------



## pruetjx

gina1023 said:


> View attachment 3711911
> View attachment 3711909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anything new, but I've been on a hunt for this Legacy crossbody/hippie in Whiskey for about 10 years now.  I finally found a NWOT on eBay a few days ago.  I'm terrible with pics but here it is-


Twins!  I love that bag (see my avatar).  Make sure you spray it before you use it, otherwise the leather may darken due to water.... Enjoy!


----------



## MonsieurMode

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here she is. 36 Rogue Satchel



Is this big enough to use as a gym bag?


----------



## Esquared72

Not a bag....but a new pair of shoes. Fit true to size and were ridiculously comfortable right out of the box. Coach sure knows how to make a cozy driving moccasin!


----------



## pruetjx

Just arrived:  Regular size Suede Green Rogue with fringe


----------



## shengnes

I went in to get a missing hangtag off my new Fern Fringe Dinky that I noticed was missing when I went to wear it for the first time and walked out with this little cutie also.  The only thing I'm confused about is it says that you can wear this as a crossbody with a dinky chain, but there is only the one spot that you could hook the chain up to where the hangtag and wristlet strap is attached. So what, you would just let it dangle?


----------



## afyqjjang

shengnes said:


> I went in to get a missing hangtag off my new Fern Fringe Dinky that I noticed was missing when I went to wear it for the first time and walked out with this little cutie also.  The only thing I'm confused about is it says that you can wear this as a crossbody with a dinky chain, but there is only the one spot that you could hook the chain up to where the hangtag and wristlet strap is attached. So what, you would just let it dangle?
> 
> View attachment 3715468



There should be 2 smaller d ring on the inner part of the flap closure.


----------



## shengnes

afyqjjang said:


> There should be 2 smaller d ring on the inner part of the flap closure.



Nope there is only the one on the side for the hangtag and wristlet strap.

 I even checked the picture online to see if mine was just missing them but they do not have them on it either.


----------



## shengnes

My replacement bag showed up today. Just Beautiful! I'm so glad I got a replacement.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I'm in love


----------



## popartist

shengnes said:


> Nope there is only the one on the side for the hangtag and wristlet strap.
> 
> I even checked the picture online to see if mine was just missing them but they do not have them on it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715635


Hmm, well that's not useful at all.  The tea rose clutch has the rings on both sides.    Perhaps they are expecting people to hook the chain through the bottom link, can't imagine that would be good for it though.  Either that or they didn't edit the description well enough.


----------



## SEWDimples

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I'm in love


Congrats! It is gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## tlo

shengnes said:


> My replacement bag showed up today. Just Beautiful! I'm so glad I got a replacement.
> 
> View attachment 3716172
> View attachment 3716177
> View attachment 3716178



Congratulations!!!  It's a gorgeous bag!  I finally changed out of mine today  Enjoy


----------



## RayKay

shengnes said:


> My replacement bag showed up today. Just Beautiful! I'm so glad I got a replacement.
> 
> View attachment 3716172
> View attachment 3716177
> View attachment 3716178



I keep coming back to look at your photos! I am so happy I jumped on this when it showed up on the site again last night. Your photos will have to tide me over for the next week


----------



## RayKay

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I'm in love



Such a great colour combination. Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

shengnes said:


> My replacement bag showed up today. Just Beautiful! I'm so glad I got a replacement.
> 
> View attachment 3716172
> View attachment 3716177
> View attachment 3716178


Gorgeous!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

My Coach Rogue fits in well with the rest of the family!! [emoji173]️


----------



## carricca

It's my birthday today, so I decided to take my first trip to the Coach store to take advantage of the summer sale. I ended up not getting the Nomad I've been eyeing online, but the Scout hobo instead. I think it really suits me and fits all my stuff very well. I also got a cute little key card case.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This is my first post but I've been stalking TPF for a long time! This 30% sale I limited myself just to smaller items. I've never bought Coach coated canvas before but thought this Nolita was a fun print, along with the charms. Also I'm liking the Dinky chain. I'll be able to use them more often than I would as just a clutch.


----------



## shengnes

popartist said:


> Hmm, well that's not useful at all.  The tea rose clutch has the rings on both sides.    Perhaps they are expecting people to hook the chain through the bottom link, can't imagine that would be good for it though.  Either that or they didn't edit the description well enough.


Not useful at all. It is really cute but I purchased it to use as a wallet and to use with my dinky chain. Unfortunately I think it will go back.


----------



## shengnes

RayKay said:


> I keep coming back to look at your photos! I am so happy I jumped on this when it showed up on the site again last night. Your photos will have to tide me over for the next week



You will not be disappointed. I was pretty upset with the first one that showed up. But not with this one. It looks awesome. Hopefully they ship quickly.


----------



## K.E.W.

shengnes said:


> Not useful at all. It is really cute but I purchased it to use as a wallet and to use with my dinky chain. Unfortunately I think it will go back.




That's a shame!  I looked at the site also and don't see the rings either -- I agree that Coach erred in the listing.

Sadly, I'm not surprised -- keeping the website accurate seems to be a challenge for Coach.


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3717053
> View attachment 3717054
> 
> 
> My Coach Rogue fits in well with the rest of the family!! [emoji173]️


What a nice family photo!!


----------



## Hobbsy

carricca said:


> It's my birthday today, so I decided to take my first trip to the Coach store to take advantage of the summer sale. I ended up not getting the Nomad I've been eyeing online, but the Scout hobo instead. I think it really suits me and fits all my stuff very well. I also got a cute little key card case.


Cute! Happy birthday!


----------



## Hobbsy

OhHelloDoll said:


> This is my first post but I've been stalking TPF for a long time! This 30% sale I limited myself just to smaller items. I've never bought Coach coated canvas before but thought this Nolita was a fun print, along with the charms. Also I'm liking the Dinky chain. I'll be able to use them more often than I would as just a clutch.


Really cute!


----------



## Hobbsy

shengnes said:


> Not useful at all. It is really cute but I purchased it to use as a wallet and to use with my dinky chain. Unfortunately I think it will go back.


Isn't that odd? Does the listing for it say it can be used with a chain?


----------



## CoachMaven

K.E.W. said:


> That's a shame!  I looked at the site also and don't see the rings either -- I agree that Coach erred in the listing.
> 
> Sadly, I'm not surprised -- keeping the website accurate seems to be a challenge for Coach.



You have no idea! I used to do their online chat- for over 2 1/2 years! And in every conference call I was apart of, I would bring up the errors I spotted or was informed about....they'd fix the ones we'd point out, but every.single.time new items came online, same issues all over again. It was soooo frustrating, believe me!


----------



## K.E.W.

CoachMaven said:


> You have no idea! I used to do their online chat- for over 2 1/2 years! And in every conference call I was apart of, I would bring up the errors I spotted or was informed about....they'd fix the ones we'd point out, but every.single.time new items came online, same issues all over again. It was soooo frustrating, believe me!




Wow, so you saw all that behind the scenes, lol!  I could see where that was frustrating for you -- it probably bothered you more than Coach!  But at least they DID fix what was pointed out to them. 

I reported an error on Nordstrom's chat, re: a non working drop down menu two days ago -- the chat rep said she'd report it to the tech team immediately but couldn't guarantee when they'd actually fix it.  So, here it is two days later and it's still not working.  Not a tragedy, but annoying nonetheless.

Did you enjoy discussing Coach items with your customers that called in?


----------



## shengnes

Hobbsy said:


> Isn't that odd? Does the listing for it say it can be used with a chain?



Yes it says it converts to a crossbody with a dinky chain strap. Even when I was buying it my SA said yeah and you have your dinky chain and you can wear it as a crossbody. I never thought to look for the links to hook the strap to.


----------



## Hobbsy

shengnes said:


> Yes it says it converts to a crossbody with a dinky chain strap. Even when I was buying it my SA said yeah and you have your dinky chain and you can wear it as a crossbody. I never thought to look for the links to hook the strap to.


I sent CS an email to ask them what the heck? They probably won't know a darn thing but I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## shengnes

Hobbsy said:


> I sent CS an email to ask them what the heck? They probably won't know a darn thing but I'll let you know what they say.



Thanks


----------



## CoachMaven

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, so you saw all that behind the scenes, lol!  I could see where that was frustrating for you -- it probably bothered you more than Coach!  But at least they DID fix what was pointed out to them.
> 
> I reported an error on Nordstrom's chat, re: a non working drop down menu two days ago -- the chat rep said she'd report it to the tech team immediately but couldn't guarantee when they'd actually fix it.  So, here it is two days later and it's still not working.  Not a tragedy, but annoying nonetheless.
> 
> Did you enjoy discussing Coach items with your customers that called in?



I did enjoy talking about bags! A lot! I didn't do it by phone, I was one of the online chat people. You know when you see the pop up asking if you have questions? What was frustrating about it was we were really personal shoppers. We were like a knowledgeable friend going with you to shop for items. We were not customer service, so in depth issues and concerns had to be directed to CS by phone or email. Some customers didn't get that, so it would anger them. The chat feature is there to help with color choices, details, helping find the right item, questions pertaining to a specific item, shopping for a gift for someone else, etc. What was really nice about it was the free stuff. I got about 5 free handbags, some SLG's and shoes while working there. That Nomad in my avatar was F.R.E.E.


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> I did enjoy talking about bags! A lot! I didn't do it by phone, I was one of the online chat people. You know when you see the pop up asking if you have questions? What was frustrating about it was we were really personal shoppers. We were like a knowledgeable friend going with you to shop for items. We were not customer service, so in depth issues and concerns had to be directed to CS by phone or email. Some customers didn't get that, so it would anger them. The chat feature is there to help with color choices, details, helping find the right item, questions pertaining to a specific item, shopping for a gift for someone else, etc. What was really nice about it was the free stuff. I got about 5 free handbags, some SLG's and shoes while working there. That Nomad in my avatar was F.R.E.E.


That's Neat! Do you still do it?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Had to share my amazing ebay find !!! Woven round Kristin satchel for $39.99, perfect inside and out !! I absolutely love this bag  !!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> That's Neat! Do you still do it?


No, I stopped after the holidays of 2015. I was doing it from Spring 2013 till then.


----------



## Hyacinth

Dmurphy1 said:


> Had to share my amazing ebay find !!! Woven round Kristin satchel for $39.99, perfect inside and out !! I absolutely love this bag  !!!



It's GORGEOUS, and what a price! My all-time favorite Kristin style. 

There must be around ten Kristins in my collection, and I just added another one last week. There were so many fantastic styles in the Kristin line, and the leathers were lovely. Great find!


----------



## kvm87

Went back to exchange my nomad and came back with another I couldn't resist. I think it's time to sell some bags and make room .


----------



## RayKay

kvm87 said:


> Went back to exchange my nomad and came back with another I couldn't resist. I think it's time to sell some bags and make room .



I am not surprised you could not resist, the Oxblood satchel is


----------



## SEWDimples

kvm87 said:


> Went back to exchange my nomad and came back with another I couldn't resist. I think it's time to sell some bags and make room .


Congrats! I love the Nomad and Rogue satchel. Great buys. Enjoy!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Last weekend at the outlet I picked up a Mickey luggage tag.



View attachment 3719434


I also found this wallet at a really great price for my husband.






Well today I got this!  I have been wanting a Rogue bag ever since they came out, but for some reason I couldn't decide on a color.  As soon as I saw this on the website I emailed my SA to put it on hold for me!  The color is really hard to describe, but I don't have anything like it in my collection.  








I also got the hang tag monogrammed with my initials.


----------



## CoachMaven

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Last weekend at the outlet I picked up a Mickey luggage tag.
> 
> View attachment 3719425
> 
> View attachment 3719434
> 
> 
> I also found this wallet at a really great price for my husband.
> 
> View attachment 3719427
> 
> View attachment 3719428
> 
> 
> Well today I got this!  I have been wanting a Rogue bag ever since they came out, but for some reason I couldn't decide on a color.  As soon as I saw this on the website I emailed my SA to put it on hold for me!  The color is really hard to describe, but I don't have anything like it in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3719417
> 
> View attachment 3719429
> 
> View attachment 3719430
> 
> 
> I also got the hang tag monogrammed with my initials.
> 
> View attachment 3719419



Oh man, you got the Steel Blue! That's the one I have been thinking about too! It's so pretty


----------



## tlo

These were gone by the time I saw them. My awesome outlet SA was able to find them for me. It reminds me of the bags we carried in high school back in the 70's.


----------



## Hobbsy

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Last weekend at the outlet I picked up a Mickey luggage tag.
> 
> View attachment 3719425
> 
> View attachment 3719434
> 
> 
> I also found this wallet at a really great price for my husband.
> 
> View attachment 3719427
> 
> View attachment 3719428
> 
> 
> Well today I got this!  I have been wanting a Rogue bag ever since they came out, but for some reason I couldn't decide on a color.  As soon as I saw this on the website I emailed my SA to put it on hold for me!  The color is really hard to describe, but I don't have anything like it in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3719417
> 
> View attachment 3719429
> 
> View attachment 3719430
> 
> 
> I also got the hang tag monogrammed with my initials.
> 
> View attachment 3719419


That Rogue is so pretty! Enjoy~


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> These were gone by the time I saw them. My awesome outlet SA was able to find them for me. It reminds me of the bags we carried in high school back in the 70's.
> 
> View attachment 3719835


Haha, it sure does! And, they're still cute today! Nice score.


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> Haha, it sure does! And, they're still cute today! Nice score.



Thanks Hobbsy.  I guess I am getting old and going into my second childhood  LOL


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> Thanks Hobbsy.  I guess I am getting old and going into my second childhood  LOL


It's ok! I love the 70's and what we wore!


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> It's ok! I love the 70's and what we wore!



me too.  Now what we wore is called boho chic!!  LOL


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> me too.  Now what we wore is called boho chic!!  LOL


Haha, I know! I guess in time most things come back around again.


----------



## carterazo

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Last weekend at the outlet I picked up a Mickey luggage tag.
> 
> View attachment 3719425
> 
> View attachment 3719434
> 
> 
> I also found this wallet at a really great price for my husband.
> 
> View attachment 3719427
> 
> View attachment 3719428
> 
> 
> Well today I got this!  I have been wanting a Rogue bag ever since they came out, but for some reason I couldn't decide on a color.  As soon as I saw this on the website I emailed my SA to put it on hold for me!  The color is really hard to describe, but I don't have anything like it in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3719417
> 
> View attachment 3719429
> 
> View attachment 3719430
> 
> 
> I also got the hang tag monogrammed with my initials.
> 
> View attachment 3719419


Congrats on your purchases!  The steel blue looks like a lovely neutral
 Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I picked up this cutie during the last sale.. love the yellow flowers on the black.. really pops. Oh and the charms are too cute too! [emoji173]️ Here's my Nolita 24.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> I picked up this cutie during the last sale.. love the yellow flowers on the black.. really pops. Oh and the charms are too cute too! [emoji173]️ Here's my Nolita 24.
> View attachment 3720040
> View attachment 3720041


Love this print!  So cute!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Stephg

Haven't bought any Coach bags in a while, but this girl.... I couldn't leave behind.


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> Haven't bought any Coach bags in a while, but this girl.... I couldn't leave behind.
> 
> View attachment 3720310


Congrats! This a beautiful color. Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

Stephg said:


> Haven't bought any Coach bags in a while, but this girl.... I couldn't leave behind.
> 
> View attachment 3720310


Ooh, that's so pretty! is it the 30?


----------



## popartist

Stephg said:


> Haven't bought any Coach bags in a while, but this girl.... I couldn't leave behind.
> 
> View attachment 3720310


Nice!  Was that an outlet score (just looking at the bag), that would make it even better!


----------



## whateve

popartist said:


> Nice!  Was that an outlet score (just looking at the bag), that would make it even better!


It's on SAS for 40% off.


----------



## popartist

whateve said:


> It's on SAS for 40% off.


True, but I was looking at the shopping bag behind it, and outlet would more likely be 60% off.


----------



## tlo

Stephg said:


> Haven't bought any Coach bags in a while, but this girl.... I couldn't leave behind.
> 
> View attachment 3720310



Congrats!!  Beautiful color


----------



## Iamminda

Stephg said:


> Haven't bought any Coach bags in a while, but this girl.... I couldn't leave behind.
> 
> View attachment 3720310


Really pretty color!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Love this print!  So cute!  Congrats and enjoy!



Aw thanks so much! [emoji3]


----------



## juls12

I got this at the Outlet on Saturday. It`s the City Zip tote in light khaki/ chalk. I really liked the colour combination and size. And then I got this super cute card holder to go with it.


----------



## Hobbsy

Black/pink link wristlet from SAS.


----------



## chocolateturtle

My haul from the sale! And my star studded rogue just came in today as well from sak  Going to buy the space rexy coin case to match with it~
The western whiplash rogue in prussian blue is also coming today but not sure if I'm going to keep it since I already have the star rogue. Will update with comparison pictures later once it arrives. I prefer the rogue 25 size but I couldnt help myself with these recent sales.


----------



## elvisfan4life

chocolateturtle said:


> My haul from the sale! And my star studded rogue just came in today as well from sak  Going to buy the space rexy coin case to match with it~
> The western whiplash rogue in prussian blue is also coming today but not sure if I'm going to keep it since I already have the star rogue. Will update with comparison pictures later once it arrives. I prefer the rogue 25 size but I couldnt help myself with these recent sales.


Wow just wow - congrats and enjoy your beauties


----------



## RayKay

chocolateturtle said:


> My haul from the sale! And my star studded rogue just came in today as well from sak  Going to buy the space rexy coin case to match with it~
> The western whiplash rogue in prussian blue is also coming today but not sure if I'm going to keep it since I already have the star rogue. Will update with comparison pictures later once it arrives. I prefer the rogue 25 size but I couldnt help myself with these recent sales.



Great haul!

I will look out for your comparison pictures; my Prussian Blue should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Black/pink link wristlet from SAS.
> View attachment 3720753


Love this!


----------



## whateve

chocolateturtle said:


> My haul from the sale! And my star studded rogue just came in today as well from sak  Going to buy the space rexy coin case to match with it~
> The western whiplash rogue in prussian blue is also coming today but not sure if I'm going to keep it since I already have the star rogue. Will update with comparison pictures later once it arrives. I prefer the rogue 25 size but I couldnt help myself with these recent sales.


I really love that star studded Rogue. If it came in a 25, I wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## Hobbsy

chocolateturtle said:


> My haul from the sale! And my star studded rogue just came in today as well from sak [emoji2] Going to buy the space rexy coin case to match with it~
> The western whiplash rogue in prussian blue is also coming today but not sure if I'm going to keep it since I already have the star rogue. Will update with comparison pictures later once it arrives. I prefer the rogue 25 size but I couldnt help myself with these recent sales.


Wowsa!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Love this!


Thanks, I do too!


----------



## faintlymacabre

chocolateturtle said:


> My haul from the sale! And my star studded rogue just came in today as well from sak  Going to buy the space rexy coin case to match with it~
> The western whiplash rogue in prussian blue is also coming today but not sure if I'm going to keep it since I already have the star rogue. Will update with comparison pictures later once it arrives. I prefer the rogue 25 size but I couldnt help myself with these recent sales.



Beautiful bags!!

I'm really pleased to see that the star-studded Rogue has more than just "stars"...  I love the music note and gears!


----------



## popartist

chocolateturtle said:


> My haul from the sale! And my star studded rogue just came in today as well from sak [emoji2] Going to buy the space rexy coin case to match with it~
> The western whiplash rogue in prussian blue is also coming today but not sure if I'm going to keep it since I already have the star rogue. Will update with comparison pictures later once it arrives. I prefer the rogue 25 size but I couldnt help myself with these recent sales.


That is NICE.  I hate to ask, but I am not seeing it on Saks' or Coach's sites... How much is the star studded Rogue going for?


----------



## chocolateturtle

popartist said:


> That is NICE.  I hate to ask, but I am not seeing it on Saks' or Coach's sites... How much is the star studded Rogue going for?


The star studded rogue was on sale for 30% off, from $995 to $696, it's a sak's exclusive.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Here are some comparison pictures between dark denim and the prussian blue.


----------



## Hobbsy

chocolateturtle said:


> Here are some comparison pictures between dark denim and the prussian blue.


The Prussian blue has purple hue. Is the star rogue denim or a different color?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i got my mini nolita today from the sale, and love it. i wanted the look of a Speedy 25, but can't stand the sagging on the Speedy. this is a great alternative because it's more structured and has a wider opening. i hope it lasts me for many years  not sure why it uploaded so many pics?


----------



## chocolateturtle

Hobbsy said:


> The Prussian blue has purple hue. Is the star rogue denim or a different color?


 Star rogue is dark denim. Both colors look similar


----------



## Hobbsy

chocolateturtle said:


> Star rogue is dark denim. Both colors look similar


Ok. They do look similar, I can see a little purple in the Prussian.  Both very nice.


----------



## RayKay

chocolateturtle said:


> Here are some comparison pictures between dark denim and the prussian blue.



Thank you! Great comparisons. The Prussian Blue on my screen looks a little richer/deeper than the Dark Denim - but what I would expect for Prussian Blue.

Are you keeping both or have you decided to send one back?

I should be able to pick up my own Prussian Blue from UPS today! Olive apparently decided to vacation an extra night in Mount Hope, Ontario.


----------



## chocolateturtle

RayKay said:


> Thank you! Great comparisons. The Prussian Blue on my screen looks a little richer/deeper than the Dark Denim - but what I would expect for Prussian Blue.
> 
> Are you keeping both or have you decided to send one back?
> 
> I should be able to pick up my own Prussian Blue from UPS today! Olive apparently decided to vacation an extra night in Mount Hope, Ontario.


I'm sending it back, I had ordered the whiplash rogue before I had found out the star studded rogue was on sale. Keeping both would be a little excessive for me


----------



## Stephg

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This a beautiful color. Enjoy!





whateve said:


> Ooh, that's so pretty! is it the 30?



Thanks ladies!



popartist said:


> Nice!  Was that an outlet score (just looking at the bag), that would make it even better!



Yep at the outlet for 50% off  



tlo said:


> Congrats!!  Beautiful color





Iamminda said:


> Really pretty color!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Stephg

whateve said:


> Ooh, that's so pretty! is it the 30?



Yep it's the 30! Actually finding it a bit too small for my stuff


----------



## whateve

Stephg said:


> Yep it's the 30! Actually finding it a bit too small for my stuff


I'm surprised. I thought it would be the perfect size. I'm hoping they still have some in the store when I finally make it there so I can try. I've actually downsized what I carry a lot in the last few years.


----------



## RayKay

chocolateturtle said:


> I'm sending it back, I had ordered the whiplash rogue before I had found out the star studded rogue was on sale. Keeping both would be a little excessive for me



I think that is a good choice! The star studded Rogue is gorgeous; I am partial to the shamrocks. I just received notice my own Whiplash is ready to be picked up at UPS so once again I am using my lunch break to pick up handbags.


----------



## chocolateturtle

RayKay said:


> I think that is a good choice! The star studded Rogue is gorgeous; I am partial to the shamrocks. I just received notice my own Whiplash is ready to be picked up at UPS so once again I am using my lunch break to pick up handbags.



Yay!! Do share pictures when you get the chance!


----------



## RayKay

chocolateturtle said:


> Yay!! Do share pictures when you get the chance!



She is here! She does have a bit of smile line on one side (you can see in this photo a bit) but I am not too worried about it, otherwise she still had all her packaging (hangtags, zipper pulls, etc all wrapped)! No other dents, scratches, etc. Colour is perfect, work appropriate but will still be great with blue jeans. Can't wait for her sisters to arrive!

Terrible iPhone/office lighting photo here. Don't mind satchel, she is feeling intimidated but I have provided many reassurances that she is still also loved!


----------



## chocolateturtle

RayKay said:


> She is here! She does have a bit of smile line on one side (you can see in this photo a bit) but I am not too worried about it, otherwise she still had all her packaging (hangtags, zipper pulls, etc all wrapped)! No other dents, scratches, etc. Colour is perfect, work appropriate but will still be great with blue jeans. Can't wait for her sisters to arrive!
> 
> Terrible iPhone/office lighting photo here. Don't mind satchel, she is feeling intimidated but I have provided many reassurances that she is still also loved!
> 
> View attachment 3721975


gorgeous!! Yay for twins on the oxblood rogue satchel!


----------



## faintlymacabre

chocolateturtle said:


> gorgeous!! Yay for twins on the oxblood rogue satchel!



I feel like we probably have a whole Oxblood Satchel gang on here now.  Haha...


----------



## MDT

I finally have my 1941 red Rogue! I've been having a hard time finding it in stores, but took a chance and one of my local boutiques and they'd just gotten some in right before I came in! So excited for this one! The color is TDF!


----------



## whateve

MDT said:


> I finally have my 1941 red Rogue! I've been having a hard time finding it in stores, but took a chance and one of my local boutiques and they'd just gotten some in right before I came in! So excited for this one! The color is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3723354


That is beautiful and the hangtag looks great on it. Is this the regular size Rogue?


----------



## MDT

whateve said:


> That is beautiful and the hangtag looks great on it. Is this the regular size Rogue?



It's the 25. Perfect size for me. They actually had it styled with the same hangtag at the store so I knew it was meant to be


----------



## whateve

MDT said:


> It's the 25. Perfect size for me. They actually had it styled with the same hangtag at the store so I knew it was meant to be


I'm in love! If I see this, and I hope I do, I will pull out the credit card so fast!!!


----------



## MDT

whateve said:


> I'm in love! If I see this, and I hope I do, I will pull out the credit card so fast!!!



That's exactly how it happened, haha! I was literally in the store for a minute before I was at the counter paying for it! The SA laughed because they'd JUST gotten them in and they were still behind the counter, wrapped and not even put up/away. It was so funny!


----------



## SEWDimples

MDT said:


> I finally have my 1941 red Rogue! I've been having a hard time finding it in stores, but took a chance and one of my local boutiques and they'd just gotten some in right before I came in! So excited for this one! The color is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3723354


Congrats MDT! It is so beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

MDT said:


> I finally have my 1941 red Rogue! I've been having a hard time finding it in stores, but took a chance and one of my local boutiques and they'd just gotten some in right before I came in! So excited for this one! The color is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3723354


Gorgeous, and the hangtag looks great!

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MDT said:


> I finally have my 1941 red Rogue! I've been having a hard time finding it in stores, but took a chance and one of my local boutiques and they'd just gotten some in right before I came in! So excited for this one! The color is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3723354



This is stunning! If I were to ever get my hands on a rogue, I would want it to look just like this, charm and all! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Stephg said:


> Yep it's the 30! Actually finding it a bit too small for my stuff


I do too I had to get the larger size


----------



## leopardgirl0123

This came today.  










Just ordered it last weekend and now it's been marked down again.


----------



## SEWDimples

leopardgirl0123 said:


> This came today.
> 
> View attachment 3724039
> 
> View attachment 3724040
> 
> View attachment 3724042
> 
> View attachment 3724050
> 
> 
> Just ordered it last weekend and now it's been marked down again.


Congrats! The color and interior design are beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## iudecis

Guys, I've found a total steal!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I found this on eBay as a gently used item for only $45. The Eidie 32 in Black Smoke normally retails for around $350 I think. It just came in the mail today WITH a coach storage box almost brand new. It has most of the plastic still on it and had a new bag smell. The seller said that he was selling it for so low because his wife cheated on him and is selling whatever she left behind. Either way, I'm so glad i came across this as it is also this year's model!


----------



## Hobbsy

leopardgirl0123 said:


> This came today.
> 
> View attachment 3724039
> 
> View attachment 3724040
> 
> View attachment 3724042
> 
> View attachment 3724050
> 
> 
> Just ordered it last weekend and now it's been marked down again.


So pretty! Call and get a price adjustment!


----------



## coachornothing

My new Beechwod Rogue 25 came on Wednesday! I'm in love.


----------



## Hobbsy

coachornothing said:


> My new Beechwod Rogue 25 came on Wednesday! I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725314


Pretty! Is this the regular or 25 size?


----------



## coachornothing

Hobbsy said:


> Pretty! Is this the regular or 25 size?


This is the 25! I decided that this size would be better for me! It's perfect!


----------



## Hobbsy

coachornothing said:


> This is the 25! I decided that this size would be better for me! It's perfect!


It's really pretty, congrats!


----------



## MDT

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats MDT! It is so beautiful. Enjoy!



Thanks!



Purseluvnmama said:


> Gorgeous, and the hangtag looks great!
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is stunning! If I were to ever get my hands on a rogue, I would want it to look just like this, charm and all! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Aww, thanks! I love the shuttle hangtag on this one!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> This came today.
> 
> View attachment 3724039
> 
> View attachment 3724040
> 
> View attachment 3724042
> 
> View attachment 3724050
> 
> 
> Just ordered it last weekend and now it's been marked down again.



Love the green! I have the pink, but may need to check out the green since it's on sale!



coachornothing said:


> My new Beechwod Rogue 25 came on Wednesday! I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725314



Gorgeous with those contrasting handles!


----------



## coachornothing

MDT said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks! I love the shuttle hangtag on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the green! I have the pink, but may need to check out the green since it's on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous with those contrasting handles!


I LOVE the color contrast! Thanks!


----------



## holiday123

MDT said:


> I finally have my 1941 red Rogue! I've been having a hard time finding it in stores, but took a chance and one of my local boutiques and they'd just gotten some in right before I came in! So excited for this one! The color is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3723354


Can you tell me what color the lining is?


----------



## branbran1984

I just can't help myself[emoji24] Got her from the SAS!


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> I just can't help myself[emoji24] Got her from the SAS!


Congrats! The color and suede looks amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## branbran1984

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The color and suede looks amazing. Enjoy!



Thanks so much!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I finally have my 1941 red Rogue! I've been having a hard time finding it in stores, but took a chance and one of my local boutiques and they'd just gotten some in right before I came in! So excited for this one! The color is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3723354



I love the color and fob! [emoji173]️


----------



## K.E.W.

branbran1984 said:


> I just can't help myself[emoji24] Got her from the SAS!




That color is amazing!!

Enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i got my mini nolita today from the sale, and love it. i wanted the look of a Speedy 25, but can't stand the sagging on the Speedy. this is a great alternative because it's more structured and has a wider opening. i hope it lasts me for many years  not sure why it uploaded so many pics?



I have the black prairie bud Nolita and it's one of my favourite bags!  I love the way the zipper opens as well!  It's held up quite nicely over the past year and a half.  I'm sure you will get much enjoyment from your new handbag!


----------



## MDT

holiday123 said:


> Can you tell me what color the lining is?



Interior is oxblood. 



branbran1984 said:


> I just can't help myself[emoji24] Got her from the SAS!



It was hard to pass this one up. The color in suede is so luxurious. Wish they'd made a no fringe version!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

CoachMaven said:


> Oh man, you got the Steel Blue! That's the one I have been thinking about too! It's so pretty



Thank you!!


Hobbsy said:


> That Rogue is so pretty! Enjoy~



Thanks!



carterazo said:


> Congrats on your purchases!  The steel blue looks like a lovely neutral
> Enjoy!



Thanks!  I agree that this color is a neutral.



SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The color and interior design are beautiful. Enjoy!



Thanks!  Love the shade of green and the interior is what sold me!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Hobbsy said:


> So pretty! Call and get a price adjustment!


Thank you!!  Called today and was able to get the price adjustment!


----------



## Geogirl

Picked up this cute crossbody, not into hobos at all but its structure is very comfortable to carry. The burnished edges combined with the colour and hardware is just stunning in my opinion. It may be my favourite pink so far in my collection!


----------



## sb2

Geogirl said:


> Picked up this cute crossbody, not into hobos at all but its structure is very comfortable to carry. The burnished edges combined with the colour and hardware is just stunning in my opinion. It may be my favourite pink so far in my collection!
> View attachment 3729286


That color is so pretty!


----------



## DJ58

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This a beautiful color. Enjoy!


Gorgeous purse. Is the color a salmon color or closer to a coral color ?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Butterscotch arrived!


----------



## keishapie1973

My oxblood Satchel arrived. I've been wanting a bag in this color for a while. The satchel is even better than I expected. I think I'll save her for Fall.... [emoji173]️


----------



## tlo

faintlymacabre said:


> Butterscotch arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731275



Congratulations!!  It's gorgeous!!  I was able to order one yesterday!


----------



## keishapie1973

faintlymacabre said:


> Butterscotch arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731275



This is just gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## MDT

faintlymacabre said:


> Butterscotch arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731275



LOVE


----------



## MKB0925

keishapie1973 said:


> My oxblood Satchel arrived. I've been wanting a bag in this color for a while. The satchel is even better than I expected. I think I'll save her for Fall.... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731723



Beautiful...I love this color too!


----------



## lovethecoach

I already posted in the Rogue Club, but wanted to share here as well. This is my Oxblood Rogue with embellished handles. I'm a bit obsessed.......


----------



## lovethecoach

keishapie1973 said:


> My oxblood Satchel arrived. I've been wanting a bag in this color for a while. The satchel is even better than I expected. I think I'll save her for Fall.... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731723


Beautiful! I just love Oxblood! It is such a rich, beautiful color.


----------



## carterazo

lovethecoach said:


> I already posted in the Rogue Club, but wanted to share here as well. This is my Oxblood Rogue with embellished handles. I'm a bit obsessed.......[emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731975


Such a great bag!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Exchanged my denty Butterscotch for a beautiful Olive today.


----------



## lovethecoach

carterazo said:


> Such a great bag!


Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Butterscotch arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731275


Congrats! Beautiful bag. Enjoy!



keishapie1973 said:


> My oxblood Satchel arrived. I've been wanting a bag in this color for a while. The satchel is even better than I expected. I think I'll save her for Fall.... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731723


Congrats! Oxblood in the Rogue satchel is gorgeous. I want one, but trying to be good. Enjoy!



lovethecoach said:


> I already posted in the Rogue Club, but wanted to share here as well. This is my Oxblood Rogue with embellished handles. I'm a bit obsessed.......
> View attachment 3731975


Congrats! This is awesome. I love the mixed materials and the detail on the handles.  Enjoy!



faintlymacabre said:


> Exchanged my denty Butterscotch for a beautiful Olive today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732420


Congrats! I love the Olive leather with the blue suede. Enjoy!


----------



## Lucylu29

My new to me Ace satchel. I'm loving this style. It's much lighter than the Rogue satchels and easy to carry. Unfortunately, I sent the two Rogue satchels I ordered back because they were too heavy. I was disappointed but getting this bag has made me happy. I've been wanting a bag in chalk for a while [emoji2]


----------



## RayKay

Lucylu29 said:


> My new to me Ace satchel. I'm loving this style. It's much lighter than the Rogue satchels and easy to carry. Unfortunately, I sent the two Rogue satchels I ordered back because they were too heavy. I was disappointed but getting this bag has made me happy. I've been wanting a bag in chalk for a while [emoji2]



What a beautiful bag! Sorry your Rogue satchels did not work out for you. I adore mine but I can understand how they can be too heavy for some. The Ace looks great in chalk!


----------



## tlo

faintlymacabre said:


> Exchanged my denty Butterscotch for a beautiful Olive today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732420



It's gorgeous!!!!!  Congratulations  Mine is on the way.


----------



## tlo

Lucylu29 said:


> My new to me Ace satchel. I'm loving this style. It's much lighter than the Rogue satchels and easy to carry. Unfortunately, I sent the two Rogue satchels I ordered back because they were too heavy. I was disappointed but getting this bag has made me happy. I've been wanting a bag in chalk for a while [emoji2]



This is a stunning bag!!!  I carried my navy yesterday!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Lucylu29

RayKay said:


> What a beautiful bag! Sorry your Rogue satchels did not work out for you. I adore mine but I can understand how they can be too heavy for some. The Ace looks great in chalk!



Thanks! It does look great in chalk. I bought a Brooklyn 28 a few weeks ago in chalk also. It was a very nice bag but just too small so I'm not keeping it. This one is just perfect for me and it has leather lining! 



tlo said:


> This is a stunning bag!!!  I carried my navy yesterday!  Enjoy!!



Thank you [emoji2] I bought the burgundy also last month at 6pm.com for a good price. They had the navy too, I was very tempted to get it and I just might go back and give it another look if they still have it...


----------



## Blueberry.man

Just came in.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Blueberry.man said:


> View attachment 3733415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came in.



Gorgeous!!  We don't see enough of the mens items on here.  How do you like it?


----------



## Blueberry.man

faintlymacabre said:


> Gorgeous!!  We don't see enough of the mens items on here.  How do you like it?


Thanks. Just unboxed it before work. Haven't had a chance to examine it yet. I will say it's bigger than I thought it would be which I like.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MonsieurMode said:


> Is this big enough to use as a gym bag?


Tooooo heavy to use as a gym bag.


----------



## K.E.W.

Lucylu29 said:


> My new to me Ace satchel. I'm loving this style. It's much lighter than the Rogue satchels and easy to carry. Unfortunately, I sent the two Rogue satchels I ordered back because they were too heavy. I was disappointed but getting this bag has made me happy. I've been wanting a bag in chalk for a while [emoji2]



I've never seen this Satchel in chalk (maybe I missed it on the website) I LOVE it!

Enjoy!  Hope you find it much lighter than your Rogues!


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Exchanged my denty Butterscotch for a beautiful Olive today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732420




Hope you like this one better!  Enjoy!

I've already ordered mine -- can't wait to get it, especially with that luscious blue interior!


----------



## K.E.W.

tlo said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!!  Congratulations  Mine is on the way.



TLO, you also ordered the Olive?  We'll be triplets, haha.  Well, NEW triplets since many TPFers already own the Olive Rogue!


----------



## faintlymacabre

K.E.W. said:


> Hope you like this one better!  Enjoy!
> 
> I've already ordered mine -- can't wait to get it, especially with that luscious blue interior!


I really do! Dents aside, I think the Olive colour with the black and navy accents are really just more "me" and I just feel at home carrying it. I mean, my screen name doesn't exactly scream butterscotch... 

I hope yours arrives soon and you love it too!


----------



## carterazo

Lucylu29 said:


> My new to me Ace satchel. I'm loving this style. It's much lighter than the Rogue satchels and easy to carry. Unfortunately, I sent the two Rogue satchels I ordered back because they were too heavy. I was disappointed but getting this bag has made me happy. I've been wanting a bag in chalk for a while [emoji2]


Congrats!  Ace is so classy!  I  love her in chalk. Enjoy!  [emoji253]


----------



## kln489

Coach Small Trifold Wallet in Glovetanned Leather. I love the floral design inside the wallet


----------



## kinseygirl

kln489 said:


> Coach Small Trifold Wallet in Glovetanned Leather. I love the floral design inside the wallet



Twins! I bought this one today too. It was just too pretty to pass up!


----------



## kln489

kinseygirl said:


> Twins! I bought this one today too. It was just too pretty to pass up!



Yay! It's so pretty, I hope Coach comes out with more stuff with this kind of design


----------



## juls12

I just got myself an Edie 31 in dark coral. I ordered it off the website and wasn`t sure if I would like it. But there is no way this is going back. I wanted a pop of colour because all my other bags are neutrals.


----------



## tlo

K.E.W. said:


> TLO, you also ordered the Olive?  We'll be triplets, haha.  Well, NEW triplets since many TPFers already own the Olive Rogue!



Yes we will!!!  This sale has gotten to me!  I need to cool my jets but I can't wait to get it!  LOL


----------



## Acctt

Anyone has bought the mini charlie backpck?


----------



## MDT

juls12 said:


> I just got myself an Edie 31 in dark coral. I ordered it off the website and wasn`t sure if I would like it. But there is no way this is going back. I wanted a pop of colour because all my other bags are neutrals.
> 
> View attachment 3734189
> View attachment 3734190
> View attachment 3734191
> View attachment 3734192



I was the same way with this color. The Coach photos don't do it justice. It looks great on your Edie!


----------



## juls12

MDT said:


> I was the same way with this color. The Coach photos don't do it justice. It looks great on your Edie!


Thank you! I can`t wait to take it out tomorrow


----------



## Lucylu29

K.E.W. said:


> I've never seen this Satchel in chalk (maybe I missed it on the website) I LOVE it!
> 
> Enjoy!  Hope you find it much lighter than your Rogues!





carterazo said:


> Congrats!  Ace is so classy!  I  love her in chalk. Enjoy!  [emoji253]



Thank you! I'd never seen it in chalk either and when I saw it I fell in love with it. It's lined in leather inside also! I never really paid attention much to the Aces until I bought a brand new burgundy one for cheap on 6pm. Now I'm hooked! My next search will be for black leather lined one now.


----------



## tlo

OMG!  UPS just left and look what he brought. Butterscotch Rogue!!  I love it. Here she is and again compared to Saddle.


----------



## RayKay

tlo said:


> OMG!  UPS just left and look what he brought. Butterscotch Rogue!!  I love it. Here she is and again compared to Saddle.
> 
> View attachment 3734627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734628



Yay! Isn't Butterscotch so much better in person?


----------



## tlo

RayKay said:


> Yay! Isn't Butterscotch so much better in person?



Oh yes it is!!!  I live it against the darker handles. Makes it pop.  So happy some more showed up available


----------



## Lucylu29

tlo said:


> OMG!  UPS just left and look what he brought. Butterscotch Rogue!!  I love it. Here she is and again compared to Saddle.
> 
> View attachment 3734627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734628



Beautiful! Love the comparison between the two colors. 
I'm so jealous of everyone lucky enough to have gotten one of these in the sale. I haven't been able to catch them when they are available online and now they're totally gone from the website. I did get a friends and family invite so I plan on going in sometime this week to pick up a few things. I'm hoping the SA can find one in the system for me.


----------



## tlo

Lucylu29 said:


> Beautiful! Love the comparison between the two colors.
> I'm so jealous of everyone lucky enough to have gotten one of these in the sale. I haven't been able to catch them when they are available online and now they're totally gone from the website. I did get a friends and family invite so I plan on going in sometime this week to pick up a few things. I'm hoping the SA can find one in the system for me.



Thank you Lucylu29. I missed out on it the first round and was just sick seeing everyone's pics. It's much prettier in person. I was thrilled when it popped back up. Didn't get F&F discount but glad I was able to get one. 

You might want to call your SA and see if she can locate one for you before you go in. I hope you can get one.


----------



## RayKay

tlo said:


> Oh yes it is!!!  I live it against the darker handles. Makes it pop.  So happy some more showed up available



Yes, the pictures on my screens did not do the colour justice. It manages to be both neutral AND a pop of colour at the same time. It's an interesting colour, for sure!


----------



## kinseygirl

juls12 said:


> I just got myself an Edie 31 in dark coral. I ordered it off the website and wasn`t sure if I would like it. But there is no way this is going back. I wanted a pop of colour because all my other bags are neutrals.
> 
> View attachment 3734189
> View attachment 3734190
> View attachment 3734191
> View attachment 3734192



I got this in the Lapis. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Lucylu29

tlo said:


> Thank you Lucylu29. I missed out on it the first round and was just sick seeing everyone's pics. It's much prettier in person. I was thrilled when it popped back up. Didn't get F&F discount but glad I was able to get one.
> 
> You might want to call your SA and see if she can locate one for you before you go in. I hope you can get one.



Thanks! Good idea about calling ahead of time.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> OMG!  UPS just left and look what he brought. Butterscotch Rogue!!  I love it. Here she is and again compared to Saddle.
> 
> View attachment 3734627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734628


Yessssssss. Love them. I own the saddle in 36


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yessssssss. Love them. I own the saddle in 36



Thanks GF!!!!!!  I was going to pick between the two but I can't  they are both gorgeous in their own right!!!  Your saddle is gorgeous!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

A little summer sale purchase...


----------



## Sarah03

Purseluvnmama said:


> A little summer sale purchase...



I spy some beautiful Gathered Leather! What bag is that?
Love your Dino, too [emoji16]


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Sarah03 said:


> I spy some beautiful Gathered Leather! What bag is that?
> Love your Dino, too [emoji16]


It is a large gathered Sophia...I think the color is parchment.  Thanks! [emoji254]


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Butterscotch Rogue came today!  Such a unique color! 



View attachment 3737058


----------



## SEWDimples

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Butterscotch Rogue came today!  Such a unique color!
> 
> View attachment 3737057
> 
> View attachment 3737058


Congrats! I love Butterscotch. I have the Rogue satchel in this color. Enjoy!


----------



## tlo

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Butterscotch Rogue came today!  Such a unique color!
> 
> View attachment 3737057
> 
> View attachment 3737058



Twins!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## RayKay

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Butterscotch Rogue came today!  Such a unique color!
> 
> View attachment 3737057
> 
> View attachment 3737058



I am loving all these Butterscotch Rogue reveals! I agree that it is such a unique colour and one that seems to fit in this time of year as well as I expect it will in the fall.  I am carrying mine again today.


----------



## HeatherL

RayKay said:


> I am loving all these Butterscotch Rogue reveals! I agree that it is such a unique colour and one that seems to fit in this time of year as well as I expect it will in the fall.  I am carrying mine again today.



I'm still in my Butterscotch too!!!  I'm loving all these beautiful Butterscotch Rogues!!!


----------



## tlo

Oh my I love the olive Rogue. My first time with Edie.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Oh my I love the olive Rogue. My first time with Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3737824
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737825
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737826
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737830


Yesssssss. Cant for my stuff


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Oh my I love the olive Rogue. My first time with Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3737824
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737825
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737826
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737830


Gorgeous haul T!  I am a bit in love with all your new bags this year.


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yesssssss. Cant for my stuff



I can't wait to see your stuff either!!!!!!!  My Edies are all your fault!  LOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> I can't wait to see your stuff either!!!!!!!  My Edies are all your fault!  LOL


Jaja


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous haul T!  I am a bit in love with all your new bags this year.



Thank you Iamminda, I must admit, I'm in love too.  So it's time to sell some old ones  LOL


----------



## K.E.W.

tlo said:


> Oh my I love the olive Rogue. My first time with Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3737824
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737825
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737826
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737830




Sorry, I think I congratulated you under Hobbsys name...anyway, I love all these Fall colors, although they're neutral enough for all seasons!  Congrats!!


----------



## tlo

K.E.W. said:


> Sorry, I think I congratulated you under Hobbsys name...anyway, I love all these Fall colors, although they're neutral enough for all seasons!  Congrats!!


Thanks you so much K.E.W.!!!  at first look I think fall but you are right they are neutral enough for year round


----------



## leopardgirl0123

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I love Butterscotch. I have the Rogue satchel in this color. Enjoy!





tlo said:


> Twins!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!  It's gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

RayKay said:


> I am loving all these Butterscotch Rogue reveals! I agree that it is such a unique colour and one that seems to fit in this time of year as well as I expect it will in the fall.  I am carrying mine again today.





HeatherL said:


> I'm still in my Butterscotch too!!!  I'm loving all these beautiful Butterscotch Rogues!!!



What colors do you all wear with yours?  Trying to figure out what to wear it with, I usually wear black clothing.


----------



## Kmbh

I just received two rogues and I'm trying to decide which to keep. I got the olive and the whiplash in Prussian blue. This is my first coach purchase and in fact, the last bag I bought that cost over $100 was my rainbow monogram Dooney and Burke I bought when I was in HS 12 years ago. Haha.

Help! I don't know which one I like better, they are both beautiful colors. Which is more unique? Does anyone have experience with these two? Do they both hold up the same way?


----------



## RayKay

Kmbh said:


> I just received two rogues and I'm trying to decide which to keep. I got the olive and the whiplash in Prussian blue. This is my first coach purchase and in fact, the last bag I bought that cost over $100 was my rainbow monogram Dooney and Burke I bought when I was in HS 12 years ago. Haha.
> 
> Help! I don't know which one I like better, they are both beautiful colors. Which is more unique? Does anyone have experience with these two? Do they both hold up the same way?



I gave a longer answer in the Rogue Club, but this lover of all things green actually votes for the Prussian Blue! The embellished handles/stitching give it something special, and the colour is so rich!


----------



## RayKay

leopardgirl0123 said:


> What colors do you all wear with yours?  Trying to figure out what to wear it with, I usually wear black clothing.



I pretty much only ever wear neutrals like greys, browns, creams, muted greens/olives, black and would do most of same with this. I am just treating the bag as a brighter, richer neutral.

But I think it looks great against blue/dark denim/navy too as a pop of colour that also coordinates because of thr navy suede.

Yesterday when I carried this bag I wore black & taupe but also wore a colourful scarf that picked up on the orange, so the bag pushed me to be a little more daring than I usually am with clothing lol!


----------



## holiday123

RayKay said:


> I gave a longer answer in the Rogue Club, but this lover of all things green actually votes for the Prussian Blue! The embellished handles/stitching give it something special, and the colour is so rich!


Completely agree. I love green (probably 60% of my collection is green) and the blue lining on the olive is gorgeous, but the Prussian blue is such a rich color and the details on that bag are stunning. I moved into it last week and haven't moved out yet. 

Now if I had to choose between the butterscotch and blue Prussian I'd have a tough time...


----------



## RayKay

holiday123 said:


> Completely agree. I love green (probably 60% of my collection is green) and the blue lining on the olive is gorgeous, but the Prussian blue is such a rich color and the details on that bag are stunning. I moved into it last week and haven't moved out yet.
> 
> Now if I had to choose between the butterscotch and blue Prussian I'd have a tough time...



I had to force myself to move out of mine last week; I would have happily stayed in it but I promised myself I would rotate bags as part of my new goals to use and love every bag I have.


----------



## HeatherL

leopardgirl0123 said:


> What colors do you all wear with yours?  Trying to figure out what to wear it with, I usually wear black clothing.



I was struggling with this as well, but it's so unique and beautiful I'm trying not to worry too much about matching.  I'm considering/treating this as a neutral bag with a punch.
I've been wearing this since Sat, with jeans and a navy top, tan pants with a black & tan top, navy pants with a light blue, navy and white top & today black pants with a black and Kelly green top.
So far I haven't worn this with grey & grey is a staple in my work wardrobe.

I think this color looks excellent with black. 

If anyone has any more ideas, I'm open to more suggestions.


----------



## Kmbh

holiday123 said:


> Completely agree. I love green (probably 60% of my collection is green) and the blue lining on the olive is gorgeous, but the Prussian blue is such a rich color and the details on that bag are stunning. I moved into it last week and haven't moved out yet.
> 
> Now if I had to choose between the butterscotch and blue Prussian I'd have a tough time...


Thanks! I love green too, but I agree there's something special about the color blue of the Prussian. I'm keeping that one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Edie 42 and Mr Wanted


----------



## sb2

Very nice you always go for the big ones do you think that tote will get really floppy like the tatums?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

sb2 said:


> Very nice you always go for the big ones do you think that tote will get really floppy like the tatums?


Its already floppy. Lol. Soooo soft


----------



## katev

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Edie 42 and Mr Wanted


gorgeous! were those in the summer sale?


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Edie 42 and Mr Wanted



Congrats Sis!!!  They are both gorgeous!!  I'm drooling over the Edie  Wish I wasn't a shortie!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katev said:


> gorgeous! were those in the summer sale?


Thanks. Tote yes. Edie used FF 40% off


----------



## K.E.W.

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Edie 42 and Mr Wanted




I like both!!  Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

Olive Rogue (regular size) arrived this evening, but I am sad to say I don't like her color.  

She's in perfect condition -- a few very light, faint, vein streaks, but they're not the issue,  Deep down I've never been a fan of the color Olive unless it's a very rich shade.  I knew this going in but had hoped I'd learn to like this shade.  It does look a bit darker and pops more on Coach's stock photo, but I had taken that into account beforehand. 

For neutrality, I've already got my Heather Gray Rogue Tote and various Black, Tan, and other neutral Coach models from over the years. 

Anyway, she's going back -- I'll take her to my local FP store and replace her with a Rogue that I'll see IRL.  Thanks to a generous TPF'er, I now have a F&F code so I'll either get a 40% off of a FP, or an additional 20% off of the markdowns. I know I'll find something even if the selections are shrinking....just need to do it by 6/26.

I'm not posting her pic (since you've all seen her), and because I've already packed her up to go bye bye...she'll find another good home, I'm sure.


----------



## RayKay

K.E.W. said:


> Olive Rogue (regular size) arrived this evening, but I am sad to say I don't like her color.
> 
> She's in perfect condition -- a few very light, faint, vein streaks, but they're not the issue,  Deep down I've never been a fan of the color Olive unless it's a very rich shade.  I knew this going in but had hoped I'd learn to like this shade.  It does look a bit darker and pops more on Coach's stock photo, but I had taken that into account beforehand.
> 
> For neutrality, I've already got my Heather Gray Rogue Tote and various Black, Tan, and other neutral Coach models from over the years.
> 
> Anyway, she's going back -- I'll take her to my local FP store and replace her with a Rogue that I'll see IRL.  Thanks to a generous TPF'er, I now have a F&F code so I'll either get a 40% off of a FP, or an additional 20% off of the markdowns. I know I'll find something even if the selections are shrinking....just need to do it by 6/26.
> 
> I'm not posting her pic (since you've all seen her), and because I've already packed her up to go bye bye...she'll find another good home, I'm sure.



Aw, sorry Olive did not work for you. It is definitely what I consider a muted/greyed out olive green. I like it as it is a classy combo with the black contrast and works well for me for work but yes, she certainly is not as vibrant as say Butterscotch! And certainly you already have colours that fit that classy cool bill for you.

I look forward to seeing what you pick out instead


----------



## tlo

Couldn't resist the leather!!


----------



## sb2

That one is so smoothly love it


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Olive Rogue (regular size) arrived this evening, but I am sad to say I don't like her color.
> 
> She's in perfect condition -- a few very light, faint, vein streaks, but they're not the issue,  Deep down I've never been a fan of the color Olive unless it's a very rich shade.  I knew this going in but had hoped I'd learn to like this shade.  It does look a bit darker and pops more on Coach's stock photo, but I had taken that into account beforehand.
> 
> For neutrality, I've already got my Heather Gray Rogue Tote and various Black, Tan, and other neutral Coach models from over the years.
> 
> Anyway, she's going back -- I'll take her to my local FP store and replace her with a Rogue that I'll see IRL.  Thanks to a generous TPF'er, I now have a F&F code so I'll either get a 40% off of a FP, or an additional 20% off of the markdowns. I know I'll find something even if the selections are shrinking....just need to do it by 6/26.
> 
> I'm not posting her pic (since you've all seen her), and because I've already packed her up to go bye bye...she'll find another good home, I'm sure.


She's not for everybody. Great you know that know and return it and get something you love.


----------



## SEWDimples

tlo said:


> Couldn't resist the leather!!
> 
> View attachment 3741130


I really like this bag.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> I really like this bag.



Thanks SEWDimples.  The pics don't do it justice


----------



## ZB5545

Quick purchase today at Nordstrom Rack! Little Sheerling pom-pom keychain for only $15


----------



## Goofydes

This gem broke my bad eBay mojo. I used to have a co-worker that had this Legacy Studded Duffle in saddle and rocked that bad boy every day. She was a unique bird and also had this awesome VW Bus she restored that I helped her sew curtains for. She eventually became a traveling nurse and now travels all over in that bus, probably still carrying that bag. I have been occasionly stalking eBay for a good deal on a good condition seeing that it is at least a 4 year old bag. Most have studs missing, the Coach name foiling rubbed off, or look like were drug down a gravel road. I even have the matching flight bag I found at the outlet years ago. This one just happened to pop up, the only wear signs were a little on the corners and after conditioning you can barely tell. They took really good care of it and the leather has softened up so nice. Can't beat it for $80. Now I have 2 lovely bags I have been waiting a while for seeing that I actually bought this one before I bought my Mickey Saddle Bag (like, I bought the duffle before I went to bed last Thursday and bought the saddle bag Friday morning)


----------



## marissa214

Goofydes said:


> This gem broke my bad eBay mojo. I used to have a co-worker that had this Legacy Studded Duffle in saddle and rocked that bad boy every day. She was a unique bird and also had this awesome VW Bus she restored that I helped her sew curtains for. She eventually became a traveling nurse and now travels all over in that bus, probably still carrying that bag. I have been occasionly stalking eBay for a good deal on a good condition seeing that it is at least a 4 year old bag. Most have studs missing, the Coach name foiling rubbed off, or look like were drug down a gravel road. I even have the matching flight bag I found at the outlet years ago. This one just happened to pop up, the only wear signs were a little on the corners and after conditioning you can barely tell. They took really good care of it and the leather has softened up so nice. Can't beat it for $80. Now I have 2 lovely bags I have been waiting a while for seeing that I actually bought this one before I bought my Mickey Saddle Bag (like, I bought the duffle before I went to bed last Thursday and bought the saddle bag Friday morning)
> View attachment 3741637



I love this!  What is the flight bag like?  These duffles always catch my eye on eBay


----------



## faintlymacabre

Finally picked up my Heather Grey and Ginger Dinky! Love the colour combination along with the Bordeaux interior! 

Of course, I also couldn't resist this Rexy at 50% off... He doesn't really coordinate, but he'll find a home I'm sure.


----------



## kinseygirl

Goofydes said:


> This gem broke my bad eBay mojo. I used to have a co-worker that had this Legacy Studded Duffle in saddle and rocked that bad boy every day. She was a unique bird and also had this awesome VW Bus she restored that I helped her sew curtains for. She eventually became a traveling nurse and now travels all over in that bus, probably still carrying that bag. I have been occasionly stalking eBay for a good deal on a good condition seeing that it is at least a 4 year old bag. Most have studs missing, the Coach name foiling rubbed off, or look like were drug down a gravel road. I even have the matching flight bag I found at the outlet years ago. This one just happened to pop up, the only wear signs were a little on the corners and after conditioning you can barely tell. They took really good care of it and the leather has softened up so nice. Can't beat it for $80. Now I have 2 lovely bags I have been waiting a while for seeing that I actually bought this one before I bought my Mickey Saddle Bag (like, I bought the duffle before I went to bed last Thursday and bought the saddle bag Friday morning)
> View attachment 3741637



Congrats on this gem! I have her little sister the mini tanner and it has held up beautifully. It's still one of my favorite bags. Enjoy!


----------



## katev

ZB5545 said:


> Quick purchase today at Nordstrom Rack! Little Sheerling pom-pom keychain for only $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741596



So they still have some coach fobs at Nordstrom Rack? Did they have many others?

I bought my haul almost a month ago; I wonder if they got some more in! May I ask where your NR is located?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fob-bonanza-run-to-nordstrom-rack-reveal.964746/


----------



## ahirau

Received my new Large Market Tote today in Fatigue, along with matching wallet and hangtag.  I love this tote, already have it in Navy, and couldn't resist the sale price to get another.  Color looks a little washed out here, it's a bit more intense than in the pic.  Love this tote!


----------



## ZB5545

katev said:


> So they still have some coach fobs at Nordstrom Rack? Did they have many others?
> 
> I bought my haul almost a month ago; I wonder if they got some more in! May I ask where your NR is located?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fob-bonanza-run-to-nordstrom-rack-reveal.964746/


Mine is in Gaithersburg, Maryland, ya they still had a couple of these blue pom-pom's and one leather "C", one turn lock, and like 50 of the basic brown leather hang tags that have the carriage embossed in them, I just really have eyed the pom-pom's because they are actual sheep shearing!


----------



## sb2

Goofydes said:


> This gem broke my bad eBay mojo. I have been occasionly stalking eBay for a good deal on a good condition seeing that it is at least a 4 year old bag. Most have studs missing, the Coach name foiling rubbed off, or look like were drug down a gravel road. I even have the matching flight bag I found at the outlet years ago. This one just happened to pop up, the only wear signs were a little on the corners and after conditioning you can barely tell. They took really good care of it and the leather has softened up so nice. Can't beat it for $80.
> View attachment 3741637



I just found that duffle in Feb also for $44 (pict in second hand steals thread) I had to scoop it up for that too. Love that duffle! 
good choice


----------



## sb2

faintlymacabre said:


> Finally picked up my Heather Grey and Ginger Dinky! Love the colour combination along with the Bordeaux interior!
> View attachment 3741663
> View attachment 3741664
> View attachment 3741665


I like the color combinations on that dinky


----------



## K.E.W.

ahirau said:


> View attachment 3741876
> 
> Received my new Large Market Tote today in Fatigue, along with matching wallet and hangtag.  I love this tote, already have it in Navy, and couldn't resist the sale price to get another.  Color looks a little washed out here, it's a bit more intense than in the pic.  Love this tote!




Very nice!  The wallet is such a perfect match too!


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> So they still have some coach fobs at Nordstrom Rack? Did they have many others?
> 
> I bought my haul almost a month ago; I wonder if they got some more in! May I ask where your NR is located?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fob-bonanza-run-to-nordstrom-rack-reveal.964746/




Haha, uh oh!!  Here we go again!


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Finally picked up my Heather Grey and Ginger Dinky! Love the colour combination along with the Bordeaux interior!
> 
> Of course, I also couldn't resist this Rexy at 50% off... He doesn't really coordinate, but he'll find a home I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741663
> View attachment 3741664
> View attachment 3741665




Actually, Rexy may not be a perfect match, but he's so shockingly bright that it looks cool!!

PS - Gorgeous Dinky!


----------



## tlo

ahirau said:


> View attachment 3741876
> 
> Received my new Large Market Tote today in Fatigue, along with matching wallet and hangtag.  I love this tote, already have it in Navy, and couldn't resist the sale price to get another.  Color looks a little washed out here, it's a bit more intense than in the pic.  Love this tote!



Congratulations!!  I love this!  I saw the navy too and it's gorgeous!


----------



## ahirau

K.E.W. said:


> Very nice!  The wallet is such a perfect match too!


 Thanks very much, love this wallet too!


----------



## ahirau

tlo said:


> Congratulations!!  I love this!  I saw the navy too and it's gorgeous!


Thank you! For some reason, I'm moving into totes these days, used to be just a satchel girl!


----------



## kvm87

Goofydes said:


> This gem broke my bad eBay mojo. I used to have a co-worker that had this Legacy Studded Duffle in saddle and rocked that bad boy every day. She was a unique bird and also had this awesome VW Bus she restored that I helped her sew curtains for. She eventually became a traveling nurse and now travels all over in that bus, probably still carrying that bag. I have been occasionly stalking eBay for a good deal on a good condition seeing that it is at least a 4 year old bag. Most have studs missing, the Coach name foiling rubbed off, or look like were drug down a gravel road. I even have the matching flight bag I found at the outlet years ago. This one just happened to pop up, the only wear signs were a little on the corners and after conditioning you can barely tell. They took really good care of it and the leather has softened up so nice. Can't beat it for $80. Now I have 2 lovely bags I have been waiting a while for seeing that I actually bought this one before I bought my Mickey Saddle Bag (like, I bought the duffle before I went to bed last Thursday and bought the saddle bag Friday morning)
> View attachment 3741637


This is one of my everyday work bags. I absolutely love this bag! Just keep an eye on the studs, they can catch on certain fabrics if any are loose. They press back in easy though. Looks awesome with work and casual and is a work horse for sure! Enjoy


----------



## Teagaggle

I was shocked to see this grey burnished beauty sitting casually on the glass jewelry counter @ the OUTLET!  I really thought it was the bag of a customer looking around or something.  But nope...was up for grabs & I grabbed it for $145! Got the little jeweled heart key necklace for $22 also. Woot woot!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> I was shocked to see this grey burnished beauty sitting casually on the glass jewelry counter @ the OUTLET!  I really thought it was the bag of a customer looking around or something.  But nope...was up for grabs & I grabbed it for $145! Got the little jeweled heart key necklace for $22 also. Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742855


Gorgeous steal!


----------



## pursula

ahirau said:


> View attachment 3741876
> 
> Received my new Large Market Tote today in Fatigue, along with matching wallet and hangtag.  I love this tote, already have it in Navy, and couldn't resist the sale price to get another.  Color looks a little washed out here, it's a bit more intense than in the pic.  Love this tote!


I thought about getting this one, I have the regular market tote in bright green. The things on the side of this one that cinch it stopped me. When they aren't together, do they just hang inside the bag? I'm talking about the little leather strips that you can hook together in the middle. Hope I'm making sense.


----------



## pursula

Teagaggle said:


> I was shocked to see this grey burnished beauty sitting casually on the glass jewelry counter @ the OUTLET!  I really thought it was the bag of a customer looking around or something.  But nope...was up for grabs & I grabbed it for $145! Got the little jeweled heart key necklace for $22 also. Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742855


Lucky find!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> I was shocked to see this grey burnished beauty sitting casually on the glass jewelry counter @ the OUTLET!  I really thought it was the bag of a customer looking around or something.  But nope...was up for grabs & I grabbed it for $145! Got the little jeweled heart key necklace for $22 also. Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742855


Gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## RayKay

Teagaggle said:


> I was shocked to see this grey burnished beauty sitting casually on the glass jewelry counter @ the OUTLET!  I really thought it was the bag of a customer looking around or something.  But nope...was up for grabs & I grabbed it for $145! Got the little jeweled heart key necklace for $22 also. Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742855



What a great find!!! Is it a 23? I have a 23 in burnished Butterscotch - from the SAS - and it is just so buttery smooth. It is a little "small" for me but gorgeous enough that I am willing to leave things behind to use it on occasion!


----------



## Teagaggle

RayKay said:


> What a great find!!! Is it a 23? I have a 23 in burnished Butterscotch - from the SAS - and it is just so buttery smooth. It is a little "small" for me but gorgeous enough that I am willing to leave things behind to use it on occasion!


Yes, a 23. I, Like you, find it a bit small, but I tend to downsize a bit for summer. I got the olive w snake trim @ the sale & that's what hooked me. I was too late to snag a butterscotch @ Coach but got one on ebay I am hoping arrives in excellent condition. I just could not believe my luck with this one. I never score @ the outlet...but that changed today!


----------



## ahirau

pursula said:


> I thought about getting this one, I have the regular market tote in bright green. The things on the side of this one that cinch it stopped me. When they aren't together, do they just hang inside the bag? I'm talking about the little leather strips that you can hook together in the middle. Hope I'm making sense.



I saw your green tote, that is beautiful!  The straps that connect in the middle do hang loose into the bag when not locked in the middle. They don't bother me much and I usually carry her locked.


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, a 23. I, Like you, find it a bit small, but I tend to downsize a bit for summer. I got the olive w snake trim @ the sale & that's what hooked me. I was too late to snag a butterscotch @ Coach but got one on ebay I am hoping arrives in excellent condition. I just could not believe my luck with this one. I never score @ the outlet...but that changed today!


Nice score, I love gray!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Teagaggle said:


> I was shocked to see this grey burnished beauty sitting casually on the glass jewelry counter @ the OUTLET!  I really thought it was the bag of a customer looking around or something.  But nope...was up for grabs & I grabbed it for $145! Got the little jeweled heart key necklace for $22 also. Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742855


I love this color! Congrats on a steal


----------



## tlo

Teagaggle said:


> I was shocked to see this grey burnished beauty sitting casually on the glass jewelry counter @ the OUTLET!  I really thought it was the bag of a customer looking around or something.  But nope...was up for grabs & I grabbed it for $145! Got the little jeweled heart key necklace for $22 also. Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742855



AMAZING DEAL!!  It's gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## tlo

ahirau said:


> Thank you! For some reason, I'm moving into totes these days, used to be just a satchel girl!



Me too!  I've never been a tote girl but now I love them!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

I received my SAS items. Wasn't a fan of of this bag (heavier than I like and the kiss lock pocket instead of a slip pocket) but the orange won me over.  I've finally gone Rogue.


----------



## sb2

gr8onteej said:


> I received my SAS items. Wasn't a fan of of this bag (heavier than I like and the kiss lock pocket instead of a slip pocket) but the orange won me over.  I've finally gone Rogue.
> View attachment 3744976


Love that rogue! Are those the rockasins ( or however they spell it) how does the size run on those? On smaller side like their boots or larger like their Sandler? Are the comfy?


----------



## finer_woman

I haven't seen much posted about this little bag, so I didn't realize how small it actually is.

Mini Charlie in canvas. Next to crossbody pouch for comparison 

I also have two from the Mickey line on the way


----------



## MDT

gr8onteej said:


> I received my SAS items. Wasn't a fan of of this bag (heavier than I like and the kiss lock pocket instead of a slip pocket) but the orange won me over.  I've finally gone Rogue.
> View attachment 3744976



The orange is what really makes that bag! If patchwork fit into my wardrobe, I'd be all over it! Coach needs to make more Rogues with orange accents like this one!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Just a little something [emoji7] 

Excuse my neon yellow reusable shopping bag that I have in there peeking through the linked side. Haha...


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Just a little something [emoji7]
> 
> Excuse my neon yellow reusable shopping bag that I have in there peeking through the linked side. Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745098


Stunner [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gr8onteej

sb2 said:


> Love that rogue! Are those the rockasins ( or however they spell it) how does the size run on those? On smaller side like their boots or larger like their Sandler? Are the comfy?



Thanks!  I usually wear a 10 but the 9.5 fit better.  I think they are comfortable.


----------



## gr8onteej

MDT said:


> The orange is what really makes that bag! If patchwork fit into my wardrobe, I'd be all over it! Coach needs to make more Rogues with orange accents like this one!



I agree about the orange, it's what got me to look at the bag. Every color in the bag matches my fall/winter wardrobe colors but that won't stop me from using it in the Spring & summer.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Just a little something [emoji7]
> 
> Excuse my neon yellow reusable shopping bag that I have in there peeking through the linked side. Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745098


Congrats! This tote looks amazing. I'm trying to be good until midnight. I really want the Rogue Tote 38 and a kisslock bag from Fall 2017. Enjoy!


----------



## Teagaggle

gr8onteej said:


> I agree about the orange, it's what got me to look at the bag. Every color in the bag matches my fall/winter wardrobe colors but that won't stop me from using it in the Spring & summer.


I wasn't a fan of this originally but with the sale price, I snagged it & do glad I did. Yes, it is more fall but I dont wear a lot of prints so I find it easier to fit into my wardrobe.


----------



## lovethecoach

The Rogue in chalk with black handles and lock is the bag that started it all for me. Never got one of those, but this sweet one came home with me a couple days ago and I moved right in. The 25 is just so cute!


----------



## MDT

lovethecoach said:


> The Rogue in chalk with black handles and lock is the bag that started it all for me. Never got one of those, but this sweet one came home with me a couple days ago and I moved right in. The 25 is just so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3746959



Twins! This is one of my favorites!


----------



## youngster

My little treat from the sale at Coach.com.  I've been looking for a white crossbody bag with silver hardware to take on vacations for quite a while.  This is a perfect size, with two zippered compartments with a full length slip pocket as well as 2 interior card slots.  It has an adjustable, detachable crossbody strap and a detachable wristlet strap.  The rivets make this really cute and fun!  I'm thinking about getting it in another color.


----------



## lovethecoach

MDT said:


> Twins! This is one of my favorites!


Isn't the chalk perfect? I love it! Your 1941 Red 25 is so gorgeous...that one is next on my radar!


----------



## Kitts

youngster said:


> My little treat from the sale at Coach.com.  I've been looking for a white crossbody bag with silver hardware to take on vacations for quite a while.  This is a perfect size, with two zippered compartments with a full length slip pocket as well as 2 interior card slots.  It has an adjustable, detachable crossbody strap and a detachable wristlet strap.  The rivets make this really cute and fun!  I'm thinking about getting it in another color.
> View attachment 3747416



Love this!!! I love how multi functional it is with the wristlet strap. The rivets really take it up a notch too. Enjoy!


----------



## youngster

Kitts said:


> Love this!!! I love how multi functional it is with the wristlet strap. The rivets really take it up a notch too. Enjoy!



Thank you! I love the rivets on it! It does make it special.


----------



## Greenone

I swapped my Western whiplash for this patchwork.  This is more my style.


----------



## RayKay

Greenone said:


> I swapped my Western whiplash for this patchwork.  This is more my style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747853



It is beautiful! I so love this one but knew I would not carry it as much as it deserves. 

I'd love to see a side view of it, too!


----------



## MDT

lovethecoach said:


> Isn't the chalk perfect? I love it! Your 1941 Red 25 is so gorgeous...that one is next on my radar!



Chalk truly is perfect! It's the oxblood handles that really make this bag! When I purchased mine last year, I was stuck between it and the red and ultimately chose chalk due to the contrast. I never got the red out of my mind though! So glad to have them both now!


----------



## Greenone

RayKay said:


> It is beautiful! I so love this one but knew I would not carry it as much as it deserves.
> 
> I'd love to see a side view of it, too!



Here ya go!  Both sides are of this haircalf print.  The leather under the zipper that goes around is the same blue as the hangtag.  

It's really cool.


----------



## RayKay

Greenone said:


> Here ya go!  Both sides are of this haircalf print.  The leather under the zipper that goes around is the same blue as the hangtag.
> 
> It's really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747994



Thank you! I really wanted to see a "real life photo" of that haircalf print. 

What a great statement bag.


----------



## ZB5545

Guess what just arrived from the coach outlet!!! Mini Charlie with the mickey in the black I went to the store about 5 days ago and I asked of they had anymore of the disney backpacks, they didn't in-store but she let me order through the computer system


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ZB5545 said:


> Guess what just arrived from the coach outlet!!! Mini Charlie with the mickey in the black I went to the store about 5 days ago and I asked of they had anymore of the disney backpacks, they didn't in-store but she let me order through the computer system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748301


Love it! So cute and the leather looks beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

ZB5545 said:


> Guess what just arrived from the coach outlet!!! Mini Charlie with the mickey in the black I went to the store about 5 days ago and I asked of they had anymore of the disney backpacks, they didn't in-store but she let me order through the computer system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748301


Love this! So freaking cute!


----------



## finer_woman

ZB5545 said:


> Guess what just arrived from the coach outlet!!! Mini Charlie with the mickey in the black I went to the store about 5 days ago and I asked of they had anymore of the disney backpacks, they didn't in-store but she let me order through the computer system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748301



Love it! Can't wait to receive mine


----------



## K.E.W.

Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.

The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.

On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.

The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.

I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.

I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.

What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.


----------



## RayKay

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.



Great haul! The Lenox is beautiful - I love smushy leather!


----------



## K.E.W.

RayKay said:


> Great haul! The Lenox is beautiful - I love smushy leather!




Smushy is the word I couldn't think of, thank you.  Much better than Squishy!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.


What a beautiful haul!  I love this cornflower color and silver hardware is also my preferred choice.   Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful haul!  I love this cornflower color and silver hardware is also my preferred choice.   Enjoy!



Thx, Iamminda!  I don't know if this is how you feel, but sometimes Coach totally mismatches their hardware with the leather exterior.  Other times they match perfectly.  As much as I don't care for the gold or light gold hardware, there are some leather hues that the gold is perfect for.  Offhand, I don't remember which colors, but I'd know it if I see it.


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Thx, Iamminda!  I don't know if this is how you feel, but sometimes Coach totally mismatches their hardware with the leather exterior.  Other times they match perfectly.  As much as I don't care for the gold or light gold hardware, there are some leather hues that the gold is perfect for.  Offhand, I don't remember which colors, but I'd know it if I see it.


Black for me.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Black for me.




Yes!!  Absolutely!!  And Navy/Dark Blue.  And Bright Reds.  

We should make a small list of the colors we think the Gold hardware is perfect for.  I'll list them here as I see them, and  you could let me know if you agree.  (No pressure, lol, but I think it would be fun).


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Yes!!  Absolutely!!  And Navy/Dark Blue.  And Bright Reds.
> 
> We should make a small list of the colors we think the Gold hardware is perfect for.  I'll list them here as I see them, and  you could let me know if you agree.  (No pressure, lol, but I think it would be fun).


Great idea.  Maybe you can search to see if a thread exists discussing color and hardware.  If not, it may be a fun discussion for everyone.  I also like gunmetal hardware btw.  Ok, off to bed.  G Night K


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Great idea.  Maybe you can search to see if a thread exists discussing color and hardware.  If not, it may be a fun discussion for everyone.  I also like gunmetal hardware btw.  Ok, off to bed.  G Night K



Sounds good, I'll look around for a hardware thread.  I like gunmetal also.  I really just dislike Gold and Light Gold.

Good Night!


----------



## Teagaggle

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.


Love this satchel! Going to the outlet today & plan to check it out.
Great & gorgeous haul!


----------



## RayKay

K.E.W. said:


> Thx, Iamminda!  I don't know if this is how you feel, but sometimes Coach totally mismatches their hardware with the leather exterior.  Other times they match perfectly.  As much as I don't care for the gold or light gold hardware, there are some leather hues that the gold is perfect for.  Offhand, I don't remember which colors, but I'd know it if I see it.



I do like light gold/gold hardware (my pale but warm skintones look best with yellow or rose gold, but I actually wear gold, rose gold, and platinum interchangeably, mix metals, etc so I don't follow any "rules" that way except that I do not look good in silver or rhodium plated white gold), but it has to be on warmer colours/tones (earthy browns, deep greens, rich burgundy reds). I am thrown off a rich reddish luggage brown if it has silver hardware.

On cool colours/tones I prefer silver (so your cornflower blue, blue-ish grays, summery pastels, many brights). Sometimes...just sometimes...a light gold will be okay as light gold tends to shift a bit more.

I find I am okay with gunmetal on anything; "black copper" or whatever to me is also fine on most. Brass also works for me on most things just because it is classic. They might not be my first choices for some bags (like the luggage brown mentioned above) but these won't cause me to turn a bag down, either!


----------



## tlo

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.



Gorgeous haul.  Congratulations.  I really like the Lenox satchel


----------



## ahirau

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.


I really like the Lennox too, been using it about a week. Midnight blue and really smushy!


----------



## ahirau

ahirau said:


> I really like the Lennox too, been using it about a week. Midnight blue and really smushy!


Oh and the midnight has gunmetal hardware.


----------



## lovethecoach

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.


That cornflower satchel is *beautiful*!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Snagged this @ the men's outlet today. With the sale, it came down to $154! I've wanted a lg tote for those fall/winter days & I think this will look great as I typically wear basic solid sweaters & jeans.
I only went into look for some small item, like the rip & repair pouch & came out with this. I love the exterior pocket & heavily pebbled leather.


----------



## Sarah03

Wild Tea Rose Pouch & 1941 Duffle in Steel Blue


----------



## Lucylu29

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Tea Rose Pouch & 1941 Duffle in Steel Blue
> View attachment 3749292
> View attachment 3749293



What a gorgeous bag! I love that blue color with the antique nickel hardware. If I had to vote for a favorite hardware this would be it!


----------



## Lucylu29

My purchases from the F&F sale. I will be doing quite a bit of traveling soon so I bought some items that I thought would go well in my carry on tote:

Space Rexy wristlet, Steggy passport, Rexy hangtag and two garden floral cosmetic pouches. 
The wristlet is amazing and it has the antique nickel hardware! The cosmetic pouches are very nice and are lined with some kind of material that resembles leather (pleather?) rather than fabric, which I think will make it easier to keep them clean inside. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also bought two small Nomads, one in burgundy and one in butterscotch. The burgundy is going back and the butterscotch will be here Monday.  I'm hoping I'll love the color and it will be a keeper.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Lucylu29 said:


> My purchases from the F&F sale. I will be doing quite a bit of traveling soon so I bought some items that I thought would go well in my carry on tote:
> 
> Space Rexy wristlet, Steggy passport, Rexy hangtag and two garden floral cosmetic pouches.
> The wristlet is amazing and it has the antique nickel hardware! The cosmetic pouches are very nice and are lined with some kind of material that resembles leather (pleather?) rather than fabric, which I think will make it easier to keep them clean inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749307
> 
> I also bought two small Nomads, one in burgundy and one in butterscotch. The burgundy is going back and the butterscotch will be here Monday.  I'm hoping I'll love the color and it will be a keeper.


Ohh great haul! I also picked up the wrislet 30 with the space rexy and love it so far!


----------



## wintotty

Tea rose metallic sneakers, got them on the last day of F&F


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> Tea rose metallic sneakers, got them on the last day of F&F


Congrats! I love these sneakers. I wish I had known about them during F&F.
Enjoy!


----------



## RayKay

Lucylu29 said:


> My purchases from the F&F sale. I will be doing quite a bit of traveling soon so I bought some items that I thought would go well in my carry on tote:
> 
> Space Rexy wristlet, Steggy passport, Rexy hangtag and two garden floral cosmetic pouches.
> The wristlet is amazing and it has the antique nickel hardware! The cosmetic pouches are very nice and are lined with some kind of material that resembles leather (pleather?) rather than fabric, which I think will make it easier to keep them clean inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749307
> 
> I also bought two small Nomads, one in burgundy and one in butterscotch. The burgundy is going back and the butterscotch will be here Monday.  I'm hoping I'll love the color and it will be a keeper.



Nice selection! I tried to order two cosmetic pouches and a dino passport cover in regular SAS but turned out they were only left in stores (at least at that point) so I could not order them into Canada  Oh well!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.


Nice haul! The blue satchel looks a little brighter than Coach's picture? Cousins on the link wristlet, love it!


----------



## Hobbsy

Lucylu29 said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I love that blue color with the antique nickel hardware. If I had to vote for a favorite hardware this would be it!


I agree, that hardware is nice!


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Snagged this @ the men's outlet today. With the sale, it came down to $154! I've wanted a lg tote for those fall/winter days & I think this will look great as I typically wear basic solid sweaters & jeans.
> I only went into look for some small item, like the rip & repair pouch & came out with this. I love the exterior pocket & heavily pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3749186


Love this tote!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Tea Rose Pouch & 1941 Duffle in Steel Blue
> View attachment 3749292
> View attachment 3749293


Gorgeous choices, as usual Sarah! Did you double up the strap to wear as a shoulder bag?


----------



## Hobbsy

Lucylu29 said:


> My purchases from the F&F sale. I will be doing quite a bit of traveling soon so I bought some items that I thought would go well in my carry on tote:
> 
> Space Rexy wristlet, Steggy passport, Rexy hangtag and two garden floral cosmetic pouches.
> The wristlet is amazing and it has the antique nickel hardware! The cosmetic pouches are very nice and are lined with some kind of material that resembles leather (pleather?) rather than fabric, which I think will make it easier to keep them clean inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749307
> 
> I also bought two small Nomads, one in burgundy and one in butterscotch. The burgundy is going back and the butterscotch will be here Monday.  I'm hoping I'll love the color and it will be a keeper.


You got some great things! I really hope you like the butterscotch.


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> Tea rose metallic sneakers, got them on the last day of F&F


Cute!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous choices, as usual Sarah! Did you double up the strap to wear as a shoulder bag?



Thank you, Hobbsy! I did double the strap- I like it better that way, I feel like I avoid color transfer. [emoji5]


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Tea Rose Pouch & 1941 Duffle in Steel Blue
> View attachment 3749292
> View attachment 3749293



Congratulations hun!!  Both are gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.



Great haul of goodies! Are your pix of the color Cornflower an accurate representation of how it looks in real life? On FOS it looks more like a pale blue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Tea Rose Pouch & 1941 Duffle in Steel Blue
> View attachment 3749292
> View attachment 3749293



Love them!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lucylu29 said:


> My purchases from the F&F sale. I will be doing quite a bit of traveling soon so I bought some items that I thought would go well in my carry on tote:
> 
> Space Rexy wristlet, Steggy passport, Rexy hangtag and two garden floral cosmetic pouches.
> The wristlet is amazing and it has the antique nickel hardware! The cosmetic pouches are very nice and are lined with some kind of material that resembles leather (pleather?) rather than fabric, which I think will make it easier to keep them clean inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749307
> 
> I also bought two small Nomads, one in burgundy and one in butterscotch. The burgundy is going back and the butterscotch will be here Monday.  I'm hoping I'll love the color and it will be a keeper.



Fun new goodies for your travels!


----------



## BeachBagGal

wintotty said:


> Tea rose metallic sneakers, got them on the last day of F&F



Oh those are friggin CUTE!!!


----------



## Iamminda

wintotty said:


> Tea rose metallic sneakers, got them on the last day of F&F


Love these!


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> Congratulations hun!!  Both are gorgeous!


Thank you, tlo! I didn't stand a chance against F&F [emoji85]


BeachBagGal said:


> Love them!


Thank you!


Also THANK YOU to SEWDimples for sharing a F&F code with me [emoji16] you are awesome!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I have to thank SEWDimples as well for a F&F code! She's a rockstar!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Tea Rose Pouch & 1941 Duffle in Steel Blue
> View attachment 3749292
> View attachment 3749293



Congrats Sarah03! Beautiful goodies. I love the color of the Duffle. Today, I saw it IRL and it is gorgeous. I have the clutch in Wild Tea Rose on the way. I should receive it Monday. Enjoy!



Lucylu29 said:


> My purchases from the F&F sale. I will be doing quite a bit of traveling soon so I bought some items that I thought would go well in my carry on tote:
> 
> Space Rexy wristlet, Steggy passport, Rexy hangtag and two garden floral cosmetic pouches.
> The wristlet is amazing and it has the antique nickel hardware! The cosmetic pouches are very nice and are lined with some kind of material that resembles leather (pleather?) rather than fabric, which I think will make it easier to keep them clean inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749307
> 
> I also bought two small Nomads, one in burgundy and one in butterscotch. The burgundy is going back and the butterscotch will be here Monday.  I'm hoping I'll love the color and it will be a keeper.



Congrats! Love the Space Rexy wristlet. I purchased the Space Patches, but wanting Rexy as well. Enjoy all your need goodies.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you, tlo! I didn't stand a chance against F&F [emoji85]
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Also THANK YOU to SEWDimples for sharing a F&F code with me [emoji16] you are awesome!


You are welcome. Glad you were able to get some nice items.



faintlymacabre said:


> I have to thank SEWDimples as well for a F&F code! She's a rockstar!


You are welcome. 
I'm hearing from SAs that this might be the last F&F discount with 1941 or in general. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## chocolateturtle

SEWDimples said:


> You are welcome. Glad you were able to get some nice items.
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> I'm hearing from SAs that this might be the last F&F discount with 1941 or in general. We will have to wait and see.


Aww, how come it may be the last?


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> Aww, how come it may be the last?


They did not give details. I love F&F discount. I hope not.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just a little something, a mini skinny from the outlet! I've been shopping around for something like this to hold my work ID, transport pass, extra cards, keys, and change! I've been lusting after one from kate spade that's too expensive at $128, but I was gifted this and as a Coach fan I'm glad and happy with how functional and useful this little SLG is!


----------



## LV.NYC

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Last weekend at the outlet I picked up a Mickey luggage tag.
> 
> View attachment 3719425
> 
> View attachment 3719434
> 
> 
> I also found this wallet at a really great price for my husband.
> 
> View attachment 3719427
> 
> View attachment 3719428
> 
> 
> Well today I got this!  I have been wanting a Rogue bag ever since they came out, but for some reason I couldn't decide on a color.  As soon as I saw this on the website I emailed my SA to put it on hold for me!  The color is really hard to describe, but I don't have anything like it in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3719417
> 
> View attachment 3719429
> 
> View attachment 3719430
> 
> 
> I also got the hang tag monogrammed with my initials.
> 
> View attachment 3719419



Is steel blue already in outlets?[emoji33]


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> I have to thank SEWDimples as well for a F&F code! She's a rockstar!



SEWDimples, I've already thanked you for your generosity privately, but I'll chime in here also!  You've saved a lot of us a bunch of $$$!


----------



## K.E.W.

chocolateturtle said:


> Aww, how come it may be the last?




Please say it isn't so!!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> SEWDimples, I've already thanked you for your generosity privately, but I'll chime in here also!  You've saved a lot of us a bunch of $$$!


I'm glad I could help, especially if it might be the last one or if 1941 Collection is totally excluded.


----------



## Sarah03

janey0138 said:


> Is steel blue already in outlets?[emoji33]



No


----------



## Teagaggle

Debuting Rogue 25 in Oxblood (just available). More pics in Rogue clubhouse. Together with some accessories that I picked up the outlet. LOVE!


----------



## MDT

Teagaggle said:


> Debuting Rogue 25 in Oxblood (just available). More pics in Rogue clubhouse. Together with some accessories that I picked up the outlet. LOVE!
> View attachment 3751958



Oh crap, I might need another Rogue 25! This is stunning!


----------



## Teagaggle

MDT said:


> Oh crap, I might need another Rogue 25! This is stunning!


I know, right. Simple but perfect. I call my SA the "Rogue Pusher"  She knows me though!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Debuting Rogue 25 in Oxblood (just available). More pics in Rogue clubhouse. Together with some accessories that I picked up the outlet. LOVE!
> View attachment 3751958


Wow! This is gorgeous. I really love how rich the Oxblood looks in the pebbled leather. I want in Rogue satchel and now Rogue 25. Enjoy!!!


----------



## K.E.W.

ahirau said:


> Oh and the midnight has gunmetal hardware.




That Midnight Lenox color is amazing!  

Do you have one?  If so, I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## Tygriss

It's taken me a few days to finally post, thanks to our new little one and no sleep, so I'll keep it brief.... Rogue Brief! !



Rogue Briefcase in oxblood! Here it is next to the oxblood satchel:



It's the pebbled glove tanned leather and is super soft. I'll post more detail shots in the Rogue Clubhouse if anyone's interested. 

Thanks to @SEWDimples for the F&F code!!!


----------



## Mudmistress

Today I acquired this. A local woman bought it, put it in the back of her closet and found it about a week ago.

Yes it is the 2012 Anna Sui Dragonfly Duffle. And it's so new my whole dressing room smells like leather. 

It's complete, still in its dust bag and I can't believe I found it 10 minutes from my house!!


----------



## Sarah03

Mudmistress said:


> Today I acquired this. A local woman bought it, put it in the back of her closet and found it about a week ago.
> 
> Yes it is the 2012 Anna Sui Dragonfly Duffle. And it's so new my whole dressing room smells like leather.
> 
> It's complete, still in its dust bag and I can't believe I found it 10 minutes from my house!!



LOVE this! What a lucky find! Congrats!


----------



## yellowbernie

Teagaggle said:


> Debuting Rogue 25 in Oxblood (just available). More pics in Rogue clubhouse. Together with some accessories that I picked up the outlet. LOVE!
> View attachment 3751958


Gorgeous what color is the suede pockets?


----------



## Teagaggle

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous what color is the suede pockets?



Thanks! You can see them here. They appear more red in the photo. They are more of a medium rust. More photos in the Rogue clubhouse.


----------



## Hobbsy

Tygriss said:


> It's taken me a few days to finally post, thanks to our new little one and no sleep, so I'll keep it brief.... Rogue Brief! [emoji3]!
> 
> View attachment 3752361
> 
> Rogue Briefcase in oxblood! Here it is next to the oxblood satchel:
> 
> View attachment 3752368
> 
> It's the pebbled glove tanned leather and is super soft. I'll post more detail shots in the Rogue Clubhouse if anyone's interested.
> 
> Thanks to @SEWDimples for the F&F code!!!


VERY nice!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tygriss said:


> It's taken me a few days to finally post, thanks to our new little one and no sleep, so I'll keep it brief.... Rogue Brief! !
> 
> View attachment 3752361
> 
> Rogue Briefcase in oxblood! Here it is next to the oxblood satchel:
> 
> View attachment 3752368
> 
> It's the pebbled glove tanned leather and is super soft. I'll post more detail shots in the Rogue Clubhouse if anyone's interested.
> 
> Thanks to @SEWDimples for the F&F code!!!


You are welcome. The Rogue briefcase is really nice. Enjoy!



Mudmistress said:


> Today I acquired this. A local woman bought it, put it in the back of her closet and found it about a week ago.
> 
> Yes it is the 2012 Anna Sui Dragonfly Duffle. And it's so new my whole dressing room smells like leather.
> 
> It's complete, still in its dust bag and I can't believe I found it 10 minutes from my house!!


Congrats! I still look for this bag on ebay. What a great find. Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

Mudmistress said:


> Today I acquired this. A local woman bought it, put it in the back of her closet and found it about a week ago.
> 
> Yes it is the 2012 Anna Sui Dragonfly Duffle. And it's so new my whole dressing room smells like leather.
> 
> It's complete, still in its dust bag and I can't believe I found it 10 minutes from my house!!




Congrats!  2012 was right before my Coach days, but you sure got lucky!  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Mudmistress said:


> Today I acquired this. A local woman bought it, put it in the back of her closet and found it about a week ago.
> 
> Yes it is the 2012 Anna Sui Dragonfly Duffle. And it's so new my whole dressing room smells like leather.
> 
> It's complete, still in its dust bag and I can't believe I found it 10 minutes from my house!!


This is probably the most stunning Legacy Duffle IMO.   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, I received the last item from F&F discount (except 2 bag charms). I love the color and detail of this cute little clutch.


----------



## yellowbernie

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! You can see them here. They appear more red in the photo. They are more of a medium rust. More photos in the Rogue clubhouse.
> View attachment 3752434


Ok Thanks. I was curious because I have the mto rouge in all oxblood, my suede is burgundy, the rust is gorgeous.


----------



## Mudmistress

Iamminda said:


> This is probably the most stunning Legacy Duffle IMO.   Congrats and enjoy!


It will be pried out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## Teagaggle

yellowbernie said:


> Ok Thanks. I was curious because I have the mto rouge in all oxblood, my suede is burgundy, the rust is gorgeous.


I think I'd have preferred all burgundy but this is nice also. I did not care for the red of the big sister. This is def, IMO, a more muted brick/rust.


----------



## tlo

Mudmistress said:


> Today I acquired this. A local woman bought it, put it in the back of her closet and found it about a week ago.
> 
> Yes it is the 2012 Anna Sui Dragonfly Duffle. And it's so new my whole dressing room smells like leather.
> 
> It's complete, still in its dust bag and I can't believe I found it 10 minutes from my house!!



OMG!  This is STUNNING!!  One of my biggest bag regrets is not getting this beauty!!  Congratulations.  Great find!~!!


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I received the last item from F&F discount (except 2 bag charms). I love the color and detail of this cute little clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3752746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752747



Gorgeous!


----------



## K.E.W.

Mudmistress said:


> It will be pried out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I received the last item from F&F discount (except 2 bag charms). I love the color and detail of this cute little clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3752746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752747




That IS adorable!  Enjoy!

I got two plain versions of this clutch from the 50% SAS -- Neon Pink and Kelly Green.  They're my first Coach clutch ever -- I couldn't believe how roomy they are!  In the pic it doesn't look like it'd  fit a smart phone, but it does, and then some!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> That IS adorable!  Enjoy!
> 
> I got two plain versions of this clutch from the 50% SAS -- Neon Pink and Kelly Green.  They're my first Coach clutch ever -- I couldn't believe how roomy they are!  In the pic it doesn't look like it'd  fit a smart phone, but it does, and then some!


Thanks! You picked great colors. They do hold more than expected. I have one in color Carmine that matches the lining of my Tabac saddle bag.


----------



## Mudmistress

SEWDimples said:


> You are welcome. The Rogue briefcase is really nice. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Congrats! I still look for this bag on ebay. What a great find. Enjoy!


There is one on eBay right now.  I almost bought it but then found this one.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! You picked great colors. They do hold more than expected. I have one in color Carmine that matches the lining of my Tabac saddle bag.



I'll have to check out that color Carmine -- am not familiar with it.  But good taste, to match it to a lining!


----------



## ahirau

K.E.W. said:


> That Midnight Lenox color is amazing!
> 
> Do you have one?  If so, I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## SEWDimples

Mudmistress said:


> There is one on eBay right now.  I almost bought it but then found this one.


Yes, I saw it. Thanks for the heads up. However, I've spent so much on the Coach SAS, so I'm trying to be good. They show every now and then. Hoping I will own it one day.


----------



## ahirau

Hi KEW, I got this bag 2 weeks ago, been using it almost daily.  It's lightweight and easily fits my standard stuff for daily wear.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, I saw it. Thanks for the heads up. However, I've spent so much on the Coach SAS, so I'm trying to be good. They show every now and then. Hoping I will own it one day.




Haha, good girl!


----------



## K.E.W.

ahirau said:


> Hi KEW, I got this bag 2 weeks ago, been using it almost daily.  It's lightweight and easily fits my standard stuff for daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753152




Oh, she's a beauty!  Thx for posting! 

I may have to get her eventually due to the beautiful hardware. (I remember you told me about it).  I think all the other Lenox's have Gold hardware?

PS -- I'm getting ready to carry my Cornflower -- I can tell she's lightweight!  Especially after Rogues, huh?


----------



## yellowbernie

Teagaggle said:


> I think I'd have preferred all burgundy but this is nice also. I did not care for the red of the big sister. This is def, IMO, a more muted brick/rust.


I'm with you I didn't care for the red in the regular


----------



## Hells69

This is my first coach bag ever! I got it at an outlet, full price I believe it was $295? ended up paying $68 and some change. 

I got this mostly because I love wolves/canines, and I also love how it's a lightweight backpack! It's small - but can fit ALOT. The majority of my bags are crossbody, so I was really feeling the backpack style.

This is also a very new experience for me because I only started carrying purses when I was 18 - and sorry if this offends anyone - but I love real fur. This is my first bag that isn't complete fur!

(*disclamer, I buy the vast majority of my fur products from locals who obtain the fur themselves or from people who create things out of recycled fur. very few of my fur pieces have fur that was obtained from fur farms.)

I've added a few assesories to the bag already, little pink canine keychain, some other tiny keychains, and a black mink tail I've had laying in storage for years.


----------



## Teagaggle

Live


ahirau said:


> Hi KEW, I got this bag 2 weeks ago, been using it almost daily.  It's lightweight and easily fits my standard stuff for daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753152


Love this bag. If it had an outside zip, we'd be bag twins!


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> Live
> 
> Love this bag. If it had an outside zip, we'd be bag twins!




Are you referring to a Lenox, as being a twin?


----------



## Teagaggle

K.E.W. said:


> Are you referring to a Lenox, as being a twin?


I'm saying that if it had an outside zip pocket, I'd buy one also & we'd have the same bag


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> I'm saying that if it had an outside zip pocket, I'd buy one also & we'd have the same bag



  Of course...I knew that!


----------



## finer_woman

ahirau said:


> Hi KEW, I got this bag 2 weeks ago, been using it almost daily.  It's lightweight and easily fits my standard stuff for daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753152



I like this style. It reminds me a little of the Rebecca Minkoff morning after bags, just without the exterior zip pocket


----------



## Chiichan

K.E.W. said:


> That IS adorable!  Enjoy!
> 
> I got two plain versions of this clutch from the 50% SAS -- Neon Pink and Kelly Green.  They're my first Coach clutch ever -- I couldn't believe how roomy they are!  In the pic it doesn't look like it'd  fit a smart phone, but it does, and then some!



I have the Kelly green one too! I used a chain strap from another cross body with it and it's so cute and handy. I've done the chain strap with the wild tea rose clutch, but the metal chains would bounce and be noisy haha. 

The clutches imo are easily one of the best deals of the sale. All the colors are gorgeous and they carry waaaay more than a dinkier.


----------



## Teagaggle

K.E.W. said:


> Of course...I knew that!


LOL...


----------



## Drifter25

K.E.W. said:


> Today was a great UPS arrival day!  Got my FOS stuff PLUS my two F&F summer sale goodies.
> 
> The first pic is the total haul all of all six pieces.  On the LEFT is the Glovetanned 21 Wristlet With Exotic Leather Link and the Slim Larger Trifold Wallet -- both are Beechwood color.  They were FP but I used the 40% F&F.
> 
> On the RIGHT is the FOS Lenox Satchel with matching Cosmetic bag in Cornflower, and the Star Bag Charm and Emoji Round Coin Purse.
> 
> The last three pics are just different angles of the Lenox.
> 
> I have to tell you, that Lenox Satchel is THE NICEST FOS item I've gotten so far!  First of all, the Cornflower color with Silver hardware is perfect.  The leather is so soft (not smooth, but soft) and squishy.  If you hate leather squishing, do not get this bag!  I LOVE IT!  I love the roominess and there WILL be slouching, which I also like.  The leather looks very rich and classy to me, and you have the option of extending the interior's capacity by detaching the side foldovers (is that the correct term?).  Plus it has the nice detachable shoulder strap.
> 
> I just received it and it's still got the paper stuffing in it, but I'm ready to try it immediately!  I wish the hardware on the other existing colors (Chalk and a Pink?) were also silver, instead of gold, so I could buy one in every existing color -- not sure how many colors Coach made.
> 
> What a gorgeous satchel!!  Does anyone else own one or more Lenox satchels, and if so, please tell me how you like it.


OMG!!! Beautiful haul! Great picks and loooove the Cornflower color. I have a Bandit in the same color and it is to die for xoxoxox


----------



## RayKay

My first Rogue 25! Ebay bid win. Seller had worn once but it still has tags and the inside zipper pulls/pockets, etc are still foam wrapped. I am thrilled as even with shipping and the duties added on by Canadian Customs, I still saved 45% off retail (with exchange) from Coach.com (before the shipping or taxes). Took a little while to get here as came from UK, but super pleased with it! I love my regular Rogues, but this bag is just adorable and I look forward to carrying it when I am going a little lighter. I think the oxblood handles/reddish edging also make it super versatile even for colder months.


----------



## faintlymacabre

RayKay said:


> My first Rogue 25! Ebay bid win. Seller had worn once but it still has tags and the inside zipper pulls/pockets, etc are still foam wrapped. I am thrilled as even with shipping and the duties added on by Canadian Customs, I still saved 45% off retail (with exchange) from Coach.com (before the shipping or taxes). Took a little while to get here as came from UK, but super pleased with it! I love my regular Rogues, but this bag is just adorable and I look forward to carrying it when I am going a little lighter. I think the oxblood handles/reddish edging also make it super versatile even for colder months.
> 
> View attachment 3754145
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754148



This is sooo cute.  Congrats on your great find!


----------



## tlo

RayKay said:


> My first Rogue 25! Ebay bid win. Seller had worn once but it still has tags and the inside zipper pulls/pockets, etc are still foam wrapped. I am thrilled as even with shipping and the duties added on by Canadian Customs, I still saved 45% off retail (with exchange) from Coach.com (before the shipping or taxes). Took a little while to get here as came from UK, but super pleased with it! I love my regular Rogues, but this bag is just adorable and I look forward to carrying it when I am going a little lighter. I think the oxblood handles/reddish edging also make it super versatile even for colder months.
> 
> View attachment 3754145
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754148



Congratulations!!!!!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

RayKay said:


> My first Rogue 25! Ebay bid win. Seller had worn once but it still has tags and the inside zipper pulls/pockets, etc are still foam wrapped. I am thrilled as even with shipping and the duties added on by Canadian Customs, I still saved 45% off retail (with exchange) from Coach.com (before the shipping or taxes). Took a little while to get here as came from UK, but super pleased with it! I love my regular Rogues, but this bag is just adorable and I look forward to carrying it when I am going a little lighter. I think the oxblood handles/reddish edging also make it super versatile even for colder months.
> 
> View attachment 3754145
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754148



I love your Rogue 25!  This is my favourite Rogue colour combination right now--I adore the brass hardware, chalk leather and oxblood handles.  It's so pretty!  But I just got a brand new bag, so I should not even be thinking or talking about getting ANOTHER one...but if I were it would be same as yours!  Good for you on your savings!  As a Canadian I fully appreciate what you're saying about duties and customs.


----------



## RayKay

musiclover said:


> I love your Rogue 25!  This is my favourite Rogue colour combination right now--I adore the brass hardware, chalk leather and oxblood handles.  It's so pretty!  But I just got a brand new bag, so I should not even be thinking or talking about getting ANOTHER one...but if I were it would be same as yours!  Good for you on your savings!  As a Canadian I fully appreciate what you're saying about duties and customs.



Thanks musiclover! It is my first Rogue with the brass hardware and I really like it. Overall, this colour combo is just striking in person. I kept taking the bag out today to admire it (did I mention I have a purse cupboard in my office at work...)

Yes, it appears there are at least a few Canadian Coachies in here who get it! CBSA assessed $50 duty plus the taxes (at least I am in Alberta, so that is only 5%!) Ah, to be at par again. Oh well, it is what it is.

I must have missed it, but what is your new bag? I totally understand the plight though - there are other bags I want but I have bought way too much so far this year so I need to sit on my hands until at least closer to the end of this year!


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> My first Rogue 25! Ebay bid win. Seller had worn once but it still has tags and the inside zipper pulls/pockets, etc are still foam wrapped. I am thrilled as even with shipping and the duties added on by Canadian Customs, I still saved 45% off retail (with exchange) from Coach.com (before the shipping or taxes). Took a little while to get here as came from UK, but super pleased with it! I love my regular Rogues, but this bag is just adorable and I look forward to carrying it when I am going a little lighter. I think the oxblood handles/reddish edging also make it super versatile even for colder months.
> 
> View attachment 3754145
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754148


Congrats! It is so cute and I love the Chalk/Oxblood color combo. Enjoy!


----------



## Goofydes

Wolly Mammoth hang tag from online sale and a poorly listed Rocket box program card case from eBay (got it for $10!!). Also can I say it is so nice when stuff is shipped from a store and presented so nicely.


----------



## lovethecoach

RayKay said:


> My first Rogue 25! Ebay bid win. Seller had worn once but it still has tags and the inside zipper pulls/pockets, etc are still foam wrapped. I am thrilled as even with shipping and the duties added on by Canadian Customs, I still saved 45% off retail (with exchange) from Coach.com (before the shipping or taxes). Took a little while to get here as came from UK, but super pleased with it! I love my regular Rogues, but this bag is just adorable and I look forward to carrying it when I am going a little lighter. I think the oxblood handles/reddish edging also make it super versatile even for colder months.
> 
> View attachment 3754145
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754148



Congrats! I'm so glad you got your Chalk 25. I think it is the most perfect size and I agree, just adorable!! I absolutely love mine. Enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

RayKay said:


> Thanks musiclover! It is my first Rogue with the brass hardware and I really like it. Overall, this colour combo is just striking in person. I kept taking the bag out today to admire it (did I mention I have a purse cupboard in my office at work...)
> 
> Yes, it appears there are at least a few Canadian Coachies in here who get it! CBSA assessed $50 duty plus the taxes (at least I am in Alberta, so that is only 5%!) Ah, to be at par again. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> I must have missed it, but what is your new bag? I totally understand the plight though - there are other bags I want but I have bought way too much so far this year so I need to sit on my hands until at least closer to the end of this year!



Hi RayKay, how lucky you are to have a purse cupboard at work!  That would be fun!

You're my neighbour.  Our taxes are hefty here in British Columbia as you know.  I find it hard to buy things from the Coach FOS (even though I want to) because once the exchange is completed, plus possible duty and shipping  it's more than I can take.  Well, more than my bank balance can take, anyways. 

I have a beautiful brand new LV Speedy 30 B Damier Ebene which I want to start using but waiting for it not to be quite so hot outside.  I've put the chalk Rogue 25 on my list for a light coloured summer bag which is actually more of a need than a want as most of my bags are either black, brown or navy.  That's how I'm justifying it.


----------



## RayKay

musiclover said:


> Hi RayKay, how lucky you are to have a purse cupboard at work!  That would be fun!
> 
> You're my neighbour.  Our taxes are hefty here in British Columbia as you know.  I find it hard to buy things from the Coach FOS (even though I want to) because once the exchange is completed, plus possible duty and shipping  it's more than I can take.  Well, more than my bank balance can take, anyways.
> 
> I have a beautiful brand new LV Speedy 30 B Damier Ebene which I want to start using but waiting for it not to be quite so hot outside.  I've put the chalk Rogue 25 on my list for a light coloured summer bag which is actually more of a need than a want as most of my bags are either black, brown or navy.  That's how I'm justifying it.



Ah, I love (parts of) BC. Taxes not included of course. My brother and his hubby lived for years on and still have a house on the island (though both are now posted on the other coast!), my own husband used to live on the island, we married on the island, we are going to visit island later this month, I have relatives in/around Vancouver, plus you have spectacular scuba diving along the coast!

I thought I had seen you with a new Speedy (to celebrate 30th work anniversary, right?) but I did not want to assume. I think Chalk would be a great addition to those colours! This is my first white bag - I was unsure but it just works. I used to stick mostly to bags in browns, greys, blacks....but Coach has such wonderful and tempting colours, including ones that still manage to be neutral somehow (like Butterscotch!)


----------



## inkfade

Goofydes said:


> Wolly Mammoth hang tag from online sale and a poorly listed Rocket box program card case from eBay (got it for $10!!). Also can I say it is so nice when stuff is shipped from a store and presented so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754557



I saw that listing on ebay! I thought about bidding but I'm not hot on the rocket design and I didn't really need a card case haha. Lucky you for snagging it, though! I also bought two woolly hangtags during the sale. The mammoth was the only one I was interested in of the four Coach beasts, and I got the woolly hangtag when it was $18, and then when it got marked down to $15, I thought "why not get a backup?" So I've got two now lol. I like the woolly design so much I impulsively bought the wristlet, even though it wasn't one sale. But I'd use it as a wallet and would use it every day. It's scheduled to arrive today so we'll see.


----------



## holiday123

Goofydes said:


> Wolly Mammoth hang tag from online sale and a poorly listed Rocket box program card case from eBay (got it for $10!!). Also can I say it is so nice when stuff is shipped from a store and presented so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754557


Oh I'm jealous, that's a great price!  I just picked up the rocket card case for $22 at Dillard.  It's really nice leather and I love all the slip pockets.  I figured it would be perfect to hold all my player's club cards when I go to Vegas


----------



## musiclover

RayKay said:


> Ah, I love (parts of) BC. Taxes not included of course. My brother and his hubby lived for years on and still have a house on the island (though both are now posted on the other coast!), my own husband used to live on the island, we married on the island, we are going to visit island later this month, I have relatives in/around Vancouver, plus you have spectacular scuba diving along the coast!
> 
> I thought I had seen you with a new Speedy (to celebrate 30th work anniversary, right?) but I did not want to assume. I think Chalk would be a great addition to those colours! This is my first white bag - I was unsure but it just works. I used to stick mostly to bags in browns, greys, blacks....but Coach has such wonderful and tempting colours, including ones that still manage to be neutral somehow (like Butterscotch!)



I think you're in for some spectacular weather if you are coming over to the coast soon!  I'm an island girl myself (but living on the mainland now) so I'm delighted to hear you're coming back to spend some holiday time.  I still go home regularly and love it there.  I remember that you enjoy diving so will that be part of your time here for this trip? I've been to Banff and Calgary a few times to see our friends in Alberta. I've recently come to love Canmore as well!

Yes, that's me with the Speedy B, a gift to myself. I knew I wanted something I would use for work and the Speedy is a great silhouette for me. 

I've only had one white bag, but it had a bad encounter with a pen so I've not purchased one since. I have my cream based Dooney and Burke Disney retro Satchel but not every occasion calls for Minnie and Mickey (although as I write this I think that every occasion SHOULD call for those two cuties).  Anyhow, I love your chalk Rogue 25 (and purchasing one would make a great addition to my own handbag collection). 

Now, if I can just quickly get over the $595 US sticker shock once we convert it to CAN funds, it's going to be alright.


----------



## lilmisstropicana

My first ever 1941 item, the Rogue satchel in chalk. i noticed that almost all of the ladies here opted to get the burgundy, black or even the pricier butterscotch (equally my favorite along with chalk). i personally love the chalk with the burgundy handles, i find it very classy yet relaxed, like it's not too serious business-like. im in love with the quality. the construction, the lining, the leather, theyre all amazing especially for the price. i've always wanted coach to thrive just because,.. but the past years(before stuart), never ever considered getting a bag from them due to the direction they were taking. i guess a massively discounted bag was a good way to test the waters lol 



	

		
			
		

		
	
with my new kate spade candace with snake print trim. scored for 40% off on the website.


----------



## Teagaggle

lilmisstropicana said:


> My first ever 1941 item, the Rogue satchel in chalk. i noticed that almost all of the ladies here opted to get the burgundy, black or even the pricier butterscotch (equally my favorite along with chalk). i personally love the chalk with the burgundy handles, i find it very classy yet relaxed, like it's not too serious business-like. im in love with the quality. the construction, the lining, the leather, theyre all amazing especially for the price. i've always wanted coach to thrive just because,.. but the past years(before stuart), never ever considered getting a bag from them due to the direction they were taking. i guess a massively discounted bag was a good way to test the waters lol
> 
> View attachment 3755393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my new kate spade candace with snake print trim. scored for 40% off on the website.
> View attachment 3755396
> View attachment 3755397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me wearing the bag with a very casual outfit.lol


Excellent way to jump into 1941! Enjoy!


----------



## RayKay

lilmisstropicana said:


> My first ever 1941 item, the Rogue satchel in chalk. i noticed that almost all of the ladies here opted to get the burgundy, black or even the pricier butterscotch (equally my favorite along with chalk). i personally love the chalk with the burgundy handles, i find it very classy yet relaxed, like it's not too serious business-like. im in love with the quality. the construction, the lining, the leather, theyre all amazing especially for the price. i've always wanted coach to thrive just because,.. but the past years(before stuart), never ever considered getting a bag from them due to the direction they were taking. i guess a massively discounted bag was a good way to test the waters lol
> 
> View attachment 3755393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my new kate spade candace with snake print trim. scored for 40% off on the website.
> View attachment 3755396
> View attachment 3755397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me wearing the bag with a very casual outfit.lol



Love it! I have the Oxblood and the Black Rogue Satchels (they were _my_ first 1941 items!) but if I had not been able to find a secondhand Rogue 25 in Chalk I was definitely eyeing up a Chalk satchel, too! I agree the chalk with the oxblood handles is a striking combination.

Enjoy, and that goes for your pretty new KS, too!


----------



## finer_woman

lilmisstropicana said:


> My first ever 1941 item, the Rogue satchel in chalk. i noticed that almost all of the ladies here opted to get the burgundy, black or even the pricier butterscotch (equally my favorite along with chalk). i personally love the chalk with the burgundy handles, i find it very classy yet relaxed, like it's not too serious business-like. im in love with the quality. the construction, the lining, the leather, theyre all amazing especially for the price. i've always wanted coach to thrive just because,.. but the past years(before stuart), never ever considered getting a bag from them due to the direction they were taking. i guess a massively discounted bag was a good way to test the waters lol
> 
> View attachment 3755393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my new kate spade candace with snake print trim. scored for 40% off on the website.
> View attachment 3755396
> View attachment 3755397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me wearing the bag with a very casual outfit.lol



I've never given the satchel a 2nd look in the other colors but it looks great in chalk. I may need to reconsider [emoji848]


----------



## lilmisstropicana

finer_woman said:


> I've never given the satchel a 2nd look in the other colors but it looks great in chalk. I may need to reconsider [emoji848]



hehe  for me, it was the first color along with butterscotch that i really had my eyes on.  i find the black satchel a little too rugged for my personal style. the burgundy wasnt a choice for me cause im only a neautrals bag kinda girl. nevertheless both are very beautiful bag.  i really still want the butterscotch though


----------



## lilmisstropicana

RayKay said:


> Love it! I have the Oxblood and the Black Rogue Satchels (they were _my_ first 1941 items!) but if I had not been able to find a secondhand Rogue 25 in Chalk I was definitely eyeing up a Chalk satchel, too! I agree the chalk with the oxblood handles is a striking combination.
> 
> Enjoy, and that goes for your pretty new KS, too!



yes the chalk with the burgundy handles just make the bag a lot better. if it had been accented with black instead, i wouldnt have bought it. the version in rogue regular was my first favorite 1941 item. hehe i just love this satchel, its very classy but casual at the same time, i love how it has a bit of slouch and isnt overly stiff like an actual doctors bag. 

thanks! i love the KS as well, very pretty and well made.


----------



## gypsumrose

lilmisstropicana said:


> My first ever 1941 item, the Rogue satchel in chalk. i noticed that almost all of the ladies here opted to get the burgundy, black or even the pricier butterscotch (equally my favorite along with chalk). i personally love the chalk with the burgundy handles, i find it very classy yet relaxed, like it's not too serious business-like. im in love with the quality. the construction, the lining, the leather, theyre all amazing especially for the price. i've always wanted coach to thrive just because,.. but the past years(before stuart), never ever considered getting a bag from them due to the direction they were taking. i guess a massively discounted bag was a good way to test the waters lol
> 
> View attachment 3755393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my new kate spade candace with snake print trim. scored for 40% off on the website.
> View attachment 3755396
> View attachment 3755397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me wearing the bag with a very casual outfit.lol



Love the color combo!


----------



## Eillib

lovethecoach said:


> Congrats! I'm so glad you got your Chalk 25. I think it is the most perfect size and I agree, just adorable!! I absolutely love mine. Enjoy!


Congrats. Smart to look at other area auctions.


----------



## gr8onteej

I was considering one of these and found this one at the outlet.  For the price, it came home with me.


----------



## okdot

gr8onteej said:


> I was considering one of these and found this one at the outlet.  For the price, it came home with me.
> View attachment 3758669


That's awesome! May I ask, how much it was / where you bought it / do you know if there's more? As you can tell I'm eyeing them too haha


----------



## okdot

Finally my patchwork rogue is here. Was super disappointed when they sold out earlier in the sale but then they came back a few days ago. Mine was shipped from a store (not sure if it was on display or anything). Everything about it is great and it looks so pretty irl but I saw a scratch on the back side (on the green patch, last photo). That is a pretty closeup pic in bright light so I'm not sure if I'm being a paranoid perfectionist who is looking for any flaw. Is that a big deal? How perfect is every new bag purchased? Also does that just mean the non pebbled leather will wear very poorly and scratch easily? It's something I was worried about before ordering. I know they're completely sold out already and mine was a good price but I'm conflicted since I don't let myself buy many bags in general (this sale got me though haha). Any opinions welcome! Feel free to call me silly


----------



## BlackLaceFan

okdot said:


> Finally my patchwork rogue is here. Was super disappointed when they sold out earlier in the sale but then they came back a few days ago. Mine was shipped from a store (not sure if it was on display or anything). Everything about it is great and it looks so pretty irl but I saw a scratch on the back side (on the green patch, last photo). That is a pretty closeup pic in bright light so I'm not sure if I'm being a paranoid perfectionist who is looking for any flaw. Is that a big deal? How perfect is every new bag purchased? Also does that just mean the non pebbled leather will wear very poorly and scratch easily? It's something I was worried about before ordering. I know they're completely sold out already and mine was a good price but I'm conflicted since I don't let myself buy many bags in general (this sale got me though haha). Any opinions welcome! Feel free to call me silly
> 
> View attachment 3759770
> View attachment 3759771
> View attachment 3759772
> View attachment 3759773



I'm in a somewhat similar position as you. Once I saw the patchwork rogue pop up on the site I snagged one and mine just arrived. Overall it looks awesome, but there's some slight wear on the feet of the bag and a very faint mark on one of the lighter patches....which really isn't the end of the world, but it did give me pause. It's an expensive bag (even on sale) and I want to make sure I'm totally happy with it. When I did consider returning it, I knew I'd kick myself for letting the bag get away since I loved it so much. So I've decided to keep it.  

That scratch looks pretty faint to me, but at the end of the day you have to be totally happy with your decision. For me, I knew that if I returned the bag I'd probably end up regretting it.

I am curious to hear if anyone can chime in regarding the durability of the non-pebbled leather. I'm assuming it's more likely to show scratches, so if you tend to be rougher on your bags that might be something to factor into your decision.


----------



## RayKay

BlackLaceFan said:


> I'm in a somewhat similar position as you. Once I saw the patchwork rogue pop up on the site I snagged one and mine just arrived. Overall it looks awesome, but there's some slight wear on the feet of the bag and a very faint mark on one of the lighter patches....which really isn't the end of the world, but it did give me pause. It's an expensive bag (even on sale) and I want to make sure I'm totally happy with it. When I did consider returning it, I knew I'd kick myself for letting the bag get away since I loved it so much. So I've decided to keep it.
> 
> That scratch looks pretty faint to me, but at the end of the day you have to be totally happy with your decision. For me, I knew that if I returned the bag I'd probably end up regretting it.
> 
> I am curious to hear if anyone can chime in regarding the durability of the non-pebbled leather. I'm assuming it's more likely to show scratches, so if you tend to be rougher on your bags that might be something to factor into your decision.



Yes, smooth leather will show scratches more easily but often finer ones can be rubbed out with your clean finger (the warmth brings up the oils in the leather) or some leather conditioner.

I also compare the scratches on smooth leather to like the scratches on platinum - over time it develops a soft, lived-in characteristic patina. It is just a different look and trait that you either embrace, or that drives you crazy. All depends on the person


----------



## BlackLaceFan

RayKay said:


> Yes, smooth leather will show scratches more easily but often finer ones can be rubbed out with your clean finger (the warmth brings up the oils in the leather) or some leather conditioner.
> 
> I also compare the scratches on smooth leather to like the scratches on platinum - over time it develops a soft, lived-in characteristic patina. It is just a different look and trait that you either embrace, or that drives you crazy. All depends on the person


Thank you for the info! I like your comparison to the patina platinum gets over time...I love that look!


----------



## okdot

BlackLaceFan said:


> I'm in a somewhat similar position as you. Once I saw the patchwork rogue pop up on the site I snagged one and mine just arrived. Overall it looks awesome, but there's some slight wear on the feet of the bag and a very faint mark on one of the lighter patches....which really isn't the end of the world, but it did give me pause. It's an expensive bag (even on sale) and I want to make sure I'm totally happy with it. When I did consider returning it, I knew I'd kick myself for letting the bag get away since I loved it so much. So I've decided to keep it.
> 
> That scratch looks pretty faint to me, but at the end of the day you have to be totally happy with your decision. For me, I knew that if I returned the bag I'd probably end up regretting it.
> 
> I am curious to hear if anyone can chime in regarding the durability of the non-pebbled leather. I'm assuming it's more likely to show scratches, so if you tend to be rougher on your bags that might be something to factor into your decision.



My thoughts exactly! I think we got the last of those bags. They sold out so quickly that they put up the ones remaining in store back online. Seems like there was only a handful because they said only 2 were left when I bought mine and they're not 'restocking again' (assuming the assistants know this). It's a great size, beautiful design, the orange on the inside is awesome too. I rubbed that scratch a bit with fingers + leather conditioner which I think helped a little. At this point I'm pretty sure the more I look at it the worse it gets haha, it's all in my head. I'm still deciding on mine, but I'm glad you're keeping yours, enjoy it!


----------



## CoachMaven

I have the large Carly in black leather and always loved how thick and durable this line's leather was. I was on the lookout for a slouchy red shoulder bag and came across this beauty for $40 on ebay. So excited to have it!


----------



## Tygriss

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3761724
> 
> I have the large Carly in black leather and always loved how thick and durable this line's leather was. I was on the lookout for a slouchy red shoulder bag and came across this beauty for $40 on ebay. So excited to have it!


Ooo congrats on the great score! The Carly was my first re-introduction to Coach. I loved it so much I have it in the large, the top handle, and the demi! Enjoy!


----------



## kbell

Couple of Coach sale goodies delivered to the office today. I love them... perfect for throwing in a larger bag & grabbing just the clutch with necessities when needed. It fits my iPhone 6+ (out of its lifeproof case), money, Id & cards easily.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

kbell said:


> View attachment 3762460
> 
> Couple of Coach sale goodies delivered to the office today. I love them... perfect for throwing in a larger bag & grabbing just the clutch with necessities when needed. It fits my iPhone 6+ (out of its lifeproof case), money, Id & cards easily.


Beautiful! What color is the interior of the pink one?


----------



## kbell

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! What color is the interior of the pink one?



The inside is pink - just a slightly different more muted shade as you can hopefully see in the picture. The leather on these is softer than I anticipated & I'm loving it!


----------



## chocolateturtle

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3761724
> 
> I have the large Carly in black leather and always loved how thick and durable this line's leather was. I was on the lookout for a slouchy red shoulder bag and came across this beauty for $40 on ebay. So excited to have it!


love this color and hardware!


----------



## chocolateturtle

My new to me page crossbody, it's like a modern vintage!


----------



## musiclover

chocolateturtle said:


> My new to me page crossbody, it's like a modern vintage!


I love the big turnlock closure!


----------



## wintotty

Double Melon


----------



## Teagaggle

wintotty said:


> Double Melon


Love it. Is that a solid Melon 25 with no embellishments (i.e. python, etc)?


----------



## K.E.W.

RayKay said:


> My first Rogue 25! Ebay bid win. Seller had worn once but it still has tags and the inside zipper pulls/pockets, etc are still foam wrapped. I am thrilled as even with shipping and the duties added on by Canadian Customs, I still saved 45% off retail (with exchange) from Coach.com (before the shipping or taxes). Took a little while to get here as came from UK, but super pleased with it! I love my regular Rogues, but this bag is just adorable and I look forward to carrying it when I am going a little lighter. I think the oxblood handles/reddish edging also make it super versatile even for colder months.
> 
> View attachment 3754145
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754148



I love when I see how happy a handbag purchase can make us!

Enjoy!!


----------



## K.E.W.

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3761724
> 
> I have the large Carly in black leather and always loved how thick and durable this line's leather was. I was on the lookout for a slouchy red shoulder bag and came across this beauty for $40 on ebay. So excited to have it!




Congrats on your great deal!  That Red is TDF!!


----------



## K.E.W.

kbell said:


> View attachment 3762460
> 
> Couple of Coach sale goodies delivered to the office today. I love them... perfect for throwing in a larger bag & grabbing just the clutch with necessities when needed. It fits my iPhone 6+ (out of its lifeproof case), money, Id & cards easily.




Twins on the Neon Pink!  I also got the Kelly Green...was the Yellow on sale too?  (Just saw your yellow strap is exotic leather?)

They are so much more spacious than the online photo shows!


----------



## wintotty

Teagaggle said:


> Love it. Is that a solid Melon 25 with no embellishments (i.e. python, etc)?



Yes, it is solid.....and size 17.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

kbell said:


> The inside is pink - just a slightly different more muted shade as you can hopefully see in the picture. The leather on these is softer than I anticipated & I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3762562


Adorable, love it!!


----------



## Tygriss

wintotty said:


> Yes, it is solid.....and size 17.


Eep! A 17! !


----------



## Teagaggle

wintotty said:


> Yes, it is solid.....and size 17.


Whew! 17 is too small for me. So cute tho!


----------



## tlo

wintotty said:


> Double Melon



Congratulations!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## leechiyong

wintotty said:


> Double Melon


Lovely!  If you don't mind me asking, where did you find the 17?


----------



## K.E.W.

Here are my three Rust metallic SLG's:  Cosmetic Case 17, Medium Zip Around Wallet, and Studded Charm Loop.  I can't wait to see it in daylight (it's almost 11pm here).  I zoomed in on the beautiful charm loop to show off how glittery the tiny feather charm on it is -- and I actually like the studs on this loop. If it's not obvious, the loop is studded on the other side too.  I'm loving that Black Copper hardware on everything.  (I think that's what it's called, pls. LMK if I'm using the wrong name for it).  I posed them in front of my Heather Gray Rogue Tote for extra contrast.

PS -- The Coach Rust colored gift ribbon looked like it was a perfect color match, which is why I placed it next to the items in one pic.


----------



## BeachBagGal

K.E.W. said:


> Here are my three Rust metallic SLG's:  Cosmetic Case 17, Medium Zip Around Wallet, and Studded Charm Loop.  I can't wait to see it in daylight (it's almost 11pm here).  I zoomed in on the beautiful charm loop to show off how glittery the tiny feather charm on it is -- and I actually like the studs on this loop. If it's not obvious, the loop is studded on the other side too.  I'm loving that Black Copper hardware on everything.  (I think that's what it's called, pls. LMK if I'm using the wrong name for it).  I posed them in front of my Heather Gray Rogue Tote for extra contrast.
> 
> PS -- The Coach Rust colored gift ribbon looked like it was a perfect color match, which is why I placed it next to the items in one pic.



What a cool color - something different! [emoji3]


----------



## cuppateatime

K.E.W. said:


> Here are my three Rust metallic SLG's:  Cosmetic Case 17, Medium Zip Around Wallet, and Studded Charm Loop.  I can't wait to see it in daylight (it's almost 11pm here).  I zoomed in on the beautiful charm loop to show off how glittery the tiny feather charm on it is -- and I actually like the studs on this loop. If it's not obvious, the loop is studded on the other side too.  I'm loving that Black Copper hardware on everything.  (I think that's what it's called, pls. LMK if I'm using the wrong name for it).  I posed them in front of my Heather Gray Rogue Tote for extra contrast.
> 
> PS -- The Coach Rust colored gift ribbon looked like it was a perfect color match, which is why I placed it next to the items in one pic.


That little charm loop is so cute! The color is gorgeous and I'm loving the studs and that black hardware too!


----------



## faintlymacabre

K.E.W. said:


> Here are my three Rust metallic SLG's:  Cosmetic Case 17, Medium Zip Around Wallet, and Studded Charm Loop.  I can't wait to see it in daylight (it's almost 11pm here).  I zoomed in on the beautiful charm loop to show off how glittery the tiny feather charm on it is -- and I actually like the studs on this loop. If it's not obvious, the loop is studded on the other side too.  I'm loving that Black Copper hardware on everything.  (I think that's what it's called, pls. LMK if I'm using the wrong name for it).  I posed them in front of my Heather Gray Rogue Tote for extra contrast.
> 
> PS -- The Coach Rust colored gift ribbon looked like it was a perfect color match, which is why I placed it next to the items in one pic.



Rust looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Here are my three Rust metallic SLG's:  Cosmetic Case 17, Medium Zip Around Wallet, and Studded Charm Loop.  I can't wait to see it in daylight (it's almost 11pm here).  I zoomed in on the beautiful charm loop to show off how glittery the tiny feather charm on it is -- and I actually like the studs on this loop. If it's not obvious, the loop is studded on the other side too.  I'm loving that Black Copper hardware on everything.  (I think that's what it's called, pls. LMK if I'm using the wrong name for it).  I posed them in front of my Heather Gray Rogue Tote for extra contrast.
> 
> PS -- The Coach Rust colored gift ribbon looked like it was a perfect color match, which is why I placed it next to the items in one pic.


What a pretty color!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Here are my three Rust metallic SLG's:  Cosmetic Case 17, Medium Zip Around Wallet, and Studded Charm Loop.  I can't wait to see it in daylight (it's almost 11pm here).  I zoomed in on the beautiful charm loop to show off how glittery the tiny feather charm on it is -- and I actually like the studs on this loop. If it's not obvious, the loop is studded on the other side too.  I'm loving that Black Copper hardware on everything.  (I think that's what it's called, pls. LMK if I'm using the wrong name for it).  I posed them in front of my Heather Gray Rogue Tote for extra contrast.
> 
> PS -- The Coach Rust colored gift ribbon looked like it was a perfect color match, which is why I placed it next to the items in one pic.


Congrats! All your items are wonderful. I love the Heather Rogue tote and the studded charm loop together. Enjoy!


----------



## branbran1984

So much better in person! The camera does this bag a disservice. [emoji523]


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> So much better in person! The camera does this bag a disservice. [emoji523]


Adorable. Congrats and enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> So much better in person! The camera does this bag a disservice. [emoji523]



So CUTE!


----------



## Kitts

branbran1984 said:


> So much better in person! The camera does this bag a disservice. [emoji523]



LOVE this!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

branbran1984 said:


> So much better in person! The camera does this bag a disservice. [emoji523]


Now I'm loving this where do I find one is it FP or outlet????? And what is it called or code no so I can chase one!!!


----------



## pas

My summer sale reveal is a disappointing one, unfortunately. My first Coach bag in years, and it arrived with no shoulder strap or dust cover, along with a sizable ballpoint pen mark. Customer care said there were a few in stock in one store on the other side of the country, so my options are to return to a local store and have them handle the exchange for one of the last remaining ones, or just return it for a refund. I was really looking forward to this bag, but the problems have taken the fun out of the experience. Now trying to decide whether I like the bag enough to go through the hassle of trekking to the store to do an exchange, or if I should just drop it off at UPS on my way to work on Monday and be done with it.


----------



## SEWDimples

pas said:


> My summer sale reveal is a disappointing one, unfortunately. My first Coach bag in years, and it arrived with no shoulder strap or dust cover, along with a sizable ballpoint pen mark. Customer care said there were a few in stock in one store on the other side of the country, so my options are to return to a local store and have them handle the exchange for one of the last remaining ones, or just return it for a refund. I was really looking forward to this bag, but the problems have taken the fun out of the experience. Now trying to decide whether I like the bag enough to go through the hassle of trekking to the store to do an exchange, or if I should just drop it off at UPS on my way to work on Monday and be done with it.
> 
> View attachment 3772270
> View attachment 3772271


Sorry you had this bad experience. If you really like the bag, do the exchange. You may get a perfect bag on the second try.


----------



## sb2

pas said:


> My summer sale reveal is a disappointing one, unfortunately. My first Coach bag in years, and it arrived with no shoulder strap or dust cover, along with a sizable ballpoint pen mark. Customer care said there were a few in stock in one store on the other side of the country, so my options are to return to a local store and have them handle the exchange for one of the last remaining ones, or just return it for a refund. I was really looking forward to this bag, but the problems have taken the fun out of the experience. Now trying to decide whether I like the bag enough to go through the hassle of trekking to the store to do an exchange, or if I should just drop it off at UPS on my way to work on Monday and be done with it.
> 
> View attachment 3772270
> View attachment 3772271



That isn't right.  I'd return it. The ink may get lighter but probably won't go away completely. But to be missing the shoulder strap too you can find a better one. Sorry to see that. If it is something you really wanted try for another to see if it is better. If that is even worse I'd call it and find something different


----------



## branbran1984

elvisfan4life said:


> Now I'm loving this where do I find one is it FP or outlet????? And what is it called or code no so I can chase one!!!



This one is a part of the 1941 collection! It's called the cherry print dinky in chalk!


----------



## GA Peach

I was interested in the Rogue Satchel and, to my surprise, walked into the outlet and this beauty came home with  me.  My outlet had deletes 50/20% off then an extra 10% off if you spend over $500.  Came out $468 + tax.  Love the python handles and the luxe feel.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! All your items are wonderful. I love the Heather Rogue tote and the studded charm loop together. Enjoy!




Thx!!


----------



## K.E.W.

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cool color - something different! [emoji3]



Thx, I think it's a little different too.


----------



## K.E.W.

cuppateatime said:


> That little charm loop is so cute! The color is gorgeous and I'm loving the studs and that black hardware too!




I think it's cute too, thx!!


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Rust looks gorgeous!!



Thx!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty color!




Thx!  I was going for earth tone-ish.


----------



## RayKay

GA Peach said:


> I was interested in the Rogue Satchel and, to my surprise, walked into the outlet and this beauty came home with  me.  My outlet had deletes 50/20% off then an extra 10% off if you spend over $500.  Came out $468 + tax.  Love the python handles and the luxe feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774434



Lovely! Enjoy - the satchels are great bags!


----------



## dgphoto

Mudmistress said:


> Today I acquired this. A local woman bought it, put it in the back of her closet and found it about a week ago.
> 
> Yes it is the 2012 Anna Sui Dragonfly Duffle. And it's so new my whole dressing room smells like leather.
> 
> It's complete, still in its dust bag and I can't believe I found it 10 minutes from my house!!



OMG, this is my holy grail bag! Congrats


----------



## okdot

My new tote came in today, so excited! Buster Le Fauve tote + luggage tag (not sure what I'll attach the tag to yet though)


----------



## foxgal

My on sale Sadie sandals just arrived. LOVE! I've always found Coach shoes to be great quality at very good prices for all leather shoes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> My on sale Sadie sandals just arrived. LOVE! I've always found Coach shoes to be great quality at very good prices for all leather shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3777386



Cute! Looks great with your toes!


----------



## ZSP

Those are really cute and look nice on you.


----------



## elvisfan4life

branbran1984 said:


> This one is a part of the 1941 collection! It's called the cherry print dinky in chalk!



Thank you so much it's adorable


----------



## K.E.W.

My Mustard Yellow Hudson Tote arrived which I got from the FOS last week.  This tote is the exact same Hudson Tote model as the Keith Haring one.  The unlined leather interior is just amazing -- I tried to zoom in for some detail.  And the only zippered pocket is sewn in the interior, as you can see.

My reveal includes my new MCM Rabbit Fob, which I also showed from different angles...I LOVE my Bunny charm!!

In the last pic I used the Guitar (generic, faux leather small coin purse) charm that I ordered last month.  I'm okay with the faux leather for a charm, if the charm is cute enough --I feel like it was custom made for this Tote!  It almost gives it a "Western" look.

PS, as always sorry about so many shadows in the pics -- I really need to take daytime pics in sunlight...being an insomniac/vampire doesn't help .... 

I took one more closeup of the guitar charm, it was a bit fuzzy in the previous pic.

EDIT -- SORRY, I'm resending these pics, I deleted them in error!!


----------



## K.E.W.

branbran1984 said:


> So much better in person! The camera does this bag a disservice. [emoji523]




Adorable, congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> My Mustard Yellow Hudson Tote arrived which I got from the FOS last week.  This tote is the exact same Hudson Tote model as the Keith Haring one.  The unlined leather interior is just amazing -- I tried to zoom in for some detail.  And the only zippered pocket is sewn in the interior, as you can see.
> 
> My reveal includes my new MCM Rabbit Fob, which I also showed from different angles...I LOVE my Bunny charm!!
> 
> In the last pic I used the Guitar (generic, faux leather small coin purse) charm that I ordered last month.  I'm okay with the faux leather for a charm, if the charm is cute enough --I feel like it was custom made for this Tote!  It almost gives it a "Western" look.
> 
> PS, as always sorry about so many shadows in the pics -- I really need to take daytime pics in sunlight...being an insomniac/vampire doesn't help ....
> 
> I took one more closeup of the guitar charm, it was a bit fuzzy in the previous pic.
> 
> EDIT -- SORRY, I'm resending these pics, I deleted them in error!!


Hi K.E.W - Congrats! I love your new tote. I'm looking for an everyday tote and this one might fit the bill. Unfortunately, I'm locked out of FOS, even with my new user id. 
Can you provide me the style number? What other colors are available? I'll try to get my outlet to order the bag for me. TIA


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Hi K.E.W - Congrats! I love your new tote. I'm looking for an everyday tote and this one might fit the bill. Unfortunately, I'm locked out of FOS, even with my new user id.
> Can you provide me the style number? What other colors are available? I'll try to get my outlet to order the bag for me. TIA




Hi SEWDimples!  I'm sorry to hear you got locked out of FOS!  It took years for them to finally allow me in and I know I can get locked out at any time -- I'm not going to worry about it.

So I couldn't find the Hudson Tote pics on the FOS site (it's closed till next Wednesday, but I looked through all the previews).  Anyway, here is my order info right from my receipt, plus I found some website that shows the Outlet pics of EVERY Hudson Tote color (and that one also includes the style no.)

In case you haven't put two and two together yet, these Hudson Tote colors seem to be the exact same ones that the Keith Haring Tote comes in -- unless you're a DieHard KH fan, these are just as nice and identical in every way, except of course the graphics on the front.  The FOS version is $225 pretax and the KH is $495 pretax.  I think you'd like the Hudson -- it's roomy, lightweight, beautiful leather exterior AND interior (unlined, almost like Suede).  And the price is perfect -- I'm actually considering getting two more colors (peony and brick red) and putting off the forthcoming Big Rexy Horse & Carriage...at least that's what I say NOW, haha...

Here's the info you need:  Also, the color names are MIDNIGHT, BLACK, PEONY, CORNFLOWER, MUSTARD YELLOW, LIGHT SADDLE, DARK SADDLE, RED BRICK....I just typed these in no particular order, and I'm not totally sure I'm accurate (like the Red may just be called Brick)-- and your SA will find the color codes once she types in the Style no.  

Good luck, keep us updated!  After visualizing $1K with wings on it (Big Rexy Tote), these sure are looking good, huh?


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Hi SEWDimples!  I'm sorry to hear you got locked out of FOS!  It took years for them to finally allow me in and I know I can get locked out at any time -- I'm not going to worry about it.
> 
> So I couldn't find the Hudson Tote pics on the FOS site (it's closed till next Wednesday, but I looked through all the previews).  Anyway, here is my order info right from my receipt, plus I found some website that shows the Outlet pics of EVERY Hudson Tote color (and that one also includes the style no.)
> 
> In case you haven't put two and two together yet, these Hudson Tote colors seem to be the exact same ones that the Keith Haring Tote comes in -- unless you're a DieHard KH fan, these are just as nice and identical in every way, except of course the graphics on the front.  The FOS version is $225 pretax and the KH is $495 pretax.  I think you'd like the Hudson -- it's roomy, lightweight, beautiful leather exterior AND interior (unlined, almost like Suede).  And the price is perfect -- I'm actually considering getting two more colors (peony and brick red) and putting off the forthcoming Big Rexy Horse & Carriage...at least that's what I say NOW, haha...
> 
> Here's the info you need:  Also, the color names are MIDNIGHT, BLACK, PEONY, CORNFLOWER, MUSTARD YELLOW, LIGHT SADDLE, DARK SADDLE, RED BRICK....I just typed these in no particular order, and I'm not totally sure I'm accurate (like the Red may just be called Brick)-- and your SA will find the color codes once she types in the Style no.
> 
> Good luck, keep us updated!  After visualizing $1K with wings on it (Big Rexy Tote), these sure are looking good, huh?


Thanks K.E.W! Thanks for all the info, especially the pictures of the colors.
I too put the the purchase of the Rexy tote
On hold. It is so expensive and I really want a kisslock satchel.


----------



## musiclover

K.E.W. said:


> My Mustard Yellow Hudson Tote arrived which I got from the FOS last week.  This tote is the exact same Hudson Tote model as the Keith Haring one.  The unlined leather interior is just amazing -- I tried to zoom in for some detail.  And the only zippered pocket is sewn in the interior, as you can see.
> 
> My reveal includes my new MCM Rabbit Fob, which I also showed from different angles...I LOVE my Bunny charm!!
> 
> In the last pic I used the Guitar (generic, faux leather small coin purse) charm that I ordered last month.  I'm okay with the faux leather for a charm, if the charm is cute enough --I feel like it was custom made for this Tote!  It almost gives it a "Western" look.
> 
> PS, as always sorry about so many shadows in the pics -- I really need to take daytime pics in sunlight...being an insomniac/vampire doesn't help ....
> 
> I took one more closeup of the guitar charm, it was a bit fuzzy in the previous pic.
> 
> EDIT -- SORRY, I'm resending these pics, I deleted them in error!!



Great tote!  The leather quality looks fabulous. I'm intrigued with your guitar charm. The stitching and detail are really eye-catching!


----------



## popartist

I am a bit behind on my reveals, have three bags to do, but here's my most recent acquisition...an oxblood Rogue satchel, bought for 60% off at the Woodbury Commons outlet this past weekend.  Also picked up the tea rose resin bag charm at the same time for 50% off, it goes very well with the oxblood satchel!  Hard to accurately capture colors with my home lighting, the suede is definitely more rust color, not orangey as it appears in the photos. Can't wait to take her out!


----------



## CoachMaven

foxgal said:


> My on sale Sadie sandals just arrived. LOVE! I've always found Coach shoes to be great quality at very good prices for all leather shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3777386



So cute! I agree on their shoes. I am ROUGH with my shoes, and I have found my Coach and Cole Haan shoes tend to be the best in terms of wear, and how good they still look even after years of use.


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Hi SEWDimples!  I'm sorry to hear you got locked out of FOS!  It took years for them to finally allow me in and I know I can get locked out at any time -- I'm not going to worry about it.
> 
> So I couldn't find the Hudson Tote pics on the FOS site (it's closed till next Wednesday, but I looked through all the previews).  Anyway, here is my order info right from my receipt, plus I found some website that shows the Outlet pics of EVERY Hudson Tote color (and that one also includes the style no.)
> 
> In case you haven't put two and two together yet, these Hudson Tote colors seem to be the exact same ones that the Keith Haring Tote comes in -- unless you're a DieHard KH fan, these are just as nice and identical in every way, except of course the graphics on the front.  The FOS version is $225 pretax and the KH is $495 pretax.  I think you'd like the Hudson -- it's roomy, lightweight, beautiful leather exterior AND interior (unlined, almost like Suede).  And the price is perfect -- I'm actually considering getting two more colors (peony and brick red) and putting off the forthcoming Big Rexy Horse & Carriage...at least that's what I say NOW, haha...
> 
> Here's the info you need:  Also, the color names are MIDNIGHT, BLACK, PEONY, CORNFLOWER, MUSTARD YELLOW, LIGHT SADDLE, DARK SADDLE, RED BRICK....I just typed these in no particular order, and I'm not totally sure I'm accurate (like the Red may just be called Brick)-- and your SA will find the color codes once she types in the Style no.
> 
> Good luck, keep us updated!  After visualizing $1K with wings on it (Big Rexy Tote), these sure are looking good, huh?


I'm on my way to the Outlet now to see if I can place an order. I like Midnight, Peony, Light Saddle and Red Brick.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> I'm on my way to the Outlet now to see if I can place an order. I like Midnight, Peony, Light Saddle and Red Brick.




Yay!  Can't wait to see what you got!  Good luck!


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> Great tote!  The leather quality looks fabulous. I'm intrigued with your guitar charm. The stitching and detail are really eye-catching!



Thx!  Yeah, even though it's faux leather, aesthetically it's too nice to pass up, I think.


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Yay!  Can't wait to see what you got!  Good luck!


Thanks K.E.W. for the all the beautiful pictures and the 411. The manager at my favorite outlet ordered the Hudson Tote in Light Saddle. I'll see how much I like it and will use it before I order another color. I want something that I can use daily. I do not want to use my black Rodarte tote daily. Next, I think I want Midnight or Red Brick. 

Thanks again. I appreciate it.


----------



## SEWDimples

popartist said:


> I am a bit behind on my reveals, have three bags to do, but here's my most recent acquisition...an oxblood Rogue satchel, bought for 60% off at the Woodbury Commons outlet this past weekend.  Also picked up the tea rose resin bag charm at the same time for 50% off, it goes very well with the oxblood satchel!  Hard to accurately capture colors with my home lighting, the suede is definitely more rust color, not orangey as it appears in the photos. Can't wait to take her out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778176
> View attachment 3778177
> View attachment 3778178


Congrats! This is a beautiful bag and the color is so rich. I have the Butterscotch color with the snake detail. Enjoy!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Hi SEWDimples!  I'm sorry to hear you got locked out of FOS!  It took years for them to finally allow me in and I know I can get locked out at any time -- I'm not going to worry about it.
> 
> So I couldn't find the Hudson Tote pics on the FOS site (it's closed till next Wednesday, but I looked through all the previews).  Anyway, here is my order info right from my receipt, plus I found some website that shows the Outlet pics of EVERY Hudson Tote color (and that one also includes the style no.)
> 
> In case you haven't put two and two together yet, these Hudson Tote colors seem to be the exact same ones that the Keith Haring Tote comes in -- unless you're a DieHard KH fan, these are just as nice and identical in every way, except of course the graphics on the front.  The FOS version is $225 pretax and the KH is $495 pretax.  I think you'd like the Hudson -- it's roomy, lightweight, beautiful leather exterior AND interior (unlined, almost like Suede).  And the price is perfect -- I'm actually considering getting two more colors (peony and brick red) and putting off the forthcoming Big Rexy Horse & Carriage...at least that's what I say NOW, haha...
> 
> Here's the info you need:  Also, the color names are MIDNIGHT, BLACK, PEONY, CORNFLOWER, MUSTARD YELLOW, LIGHT SADDLE, DARK SADDLE, RED BRICK....I just typed these in no particular order, and I'm not totally sure I'm accurate (like the Red may just be called Brick)-- and your SA will find the color codes once she types in the Style no.
> 
> Good luck, keep us updated!  After visualizing $1K with wings on it (Big Rexy Tote), these sure are looking good, huh?


Do you have the measurements for this tote? I would like to order a purse organizer. TIA.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> My Mustard Yellow Hudson Tote arrived which I got from the FOS last week.  This tote is the exact same Hudson Tote model as the Keith Haring one.  The unlined leather interior is just amazing -- I tried to zoom in for some detail.  And the only zippered pocket is sewn in the interior, as you can see.
> 
> My reveal includes my new MCM Rabbit Fob, which I also showed from different angles...I LOVE my Bunny charm!!
> 
> In the last pic I used the Guitar (generic, faux leather small coin purse) charm that I ordered last month.  I'm okay with the faux leather for a charm, if the charm is cute enough --I feel like it was custom made for this Tote!  It almost gives it a "Western" look.
> 
> PS, as always sorry about so many shadows in the pics -- I really need to take daytime pics in sunlight...being an insomniac/vampire doesn't help ....
> 
> I took one more closeup of the guitar charm, it was a bit fuzzy in the previous pic.
> 
> EDIT -- SORRY, I'm resending these pics, I deleted them in error!!


I like that tote and your charms, little bear guy is so cute! Where did you get your guitar charm?


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Do you have the measurements for this tote? I would like to order a purse organizer. TIA.


Me too, that would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## Winterfell5

K.E.W. said:


> Thx!  Yeah, even though it's faux leather, aesthetically it's too nice to pass up, I think.


Your "faux leather" statement threw me.  Is this Hudson tote an Outlet only bag?  (i.e. not a FP bag)


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks K.E.W. for the all the beautiful pictures and the 411. The manager at my favorite outlet ordered the Hudson Tote in Light Saddle. I'll see how much I like it and will use it before I order another color. I want something that I can use daily. I do not want to use my black Rodarte tote daily. Next, I think I want Midnight or Red Brick.
> 
> Thanks again. I appreciate it.




Congrats on not wasting any time!  We want what we want when we want it, hehe.

PS -- Your Rodarte Tote is a stunner...I'm wondering, do you not want to wear it out too quickly?  Is that what you mean about not using it daily?


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Do you have the measurements for this tote? I would like to order a purse organizer. TIA.




Here's another google image, with the measurements too.  I set the screenshot on your light saddle color -- very nice and neutral!  Those stupid ads are soooo annoying all over the page!


----------



## K.E.W.

Winterfell5 said:


> Your "faux leather" statement threw me.  Is this Hudson tote an Outlet only bag?  (i.e. not a FP bag)




This Hudson Tote IS an Outlet only bag, but it's totally REAL LEATHER and the gorgeous unlined interior is almost suede-like.  I was referring to another poster's remark about the guitar charm, which IS faux leather, but that I like it anyway. I see why you were confused....see the pic above, of the Hudson Tote.


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> Me too, that would be helpful, thanks!




I just posted a screenshot of the tote above, including measurements -- if you can find them, with so many annoying ads plastered all over the page!


----------



## Winterfell5

K.E.W. said:


> This Hudson Tote IS an Outlet only bag, but it's totally REAL LEATHER and the gorgeous unlined interior is almost suede-like.  I was referring to another poster's remark about the guitar charm, which IS faux leather, but that I like it anyway. I see why you were confused....see the pic above, of the Hudson Tote.


Thank you so much for clarifying this and for the above pics!  I'm going to check out this tote at my Outlet.  It is a beautiful bag, and I love totes!


----------



## K.E.W.

Winterfell5 said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying this and for the above pics!  I'm going to check out this tote at my Outlet.  It is a beautiful bag, and I love totes!




Good for you!  I'm quite excited about this tote because it retails for $225 and is Outlet Only, but IMHO the leather quality is as good as any FP style.  Frankly, I feel that it's even more "upscale" (I'm using that term loosely, haha), than the FP line of totes, like the Market Tote or Taxi Tote.  Of course it doesn't have the fancy, decorative hardware, like partial chain handles or kisslock closures, etc., --  perfect example of "Less is More".

BTW, my purchase of the Keith Haring Tote was my intro to this Hudson Tote...they're the same bag (minus the KH illustration on the front, of course)

Wait till you get a whiff of that pure unlined leather scent -- just call me a Fresh Leather Perv!!  

It's not clear to me if the Outlets have all the colors in stock -- I got mine from the FOS...not sure if SEWDimples went into her Outlet, but her SA had to order it for her.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I like that tote and your charms, little bear guy is so cute! Where did you get your guitar charm?



Thx!  Ssshh...don't let Mr. MCM Rabbit know that you called him a bear, hehe.  I did well on THAT charm sale!

The guitar charm is that Chala brand on Amazon...I gave you the link a few weeks ago, maybe you never checked them out?  Or actually that's where your phone showed you different pics than mine did...anyway, you can google Chala brand coin purses -- they're all Faux Leather and double as a tiny zippered coin purse (zipper is on back), but they're cheap, under $20.  I also got a big bee and a piano, they're so cute!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Thx!  Ssshh...don't let Mr. MCM Rabbit know that you called him a bear, hehe.  I did well on THAT charm sale!
> 
> The guitar charm is that Chala brand on Amazon...I gave you the link a few weeks ago, maybe you never checked them out?  Or actually that's where your phone showed you different pics than mine did...anyway, you can google Chala brand coin purses -- they're all Faux Leather and double as a tiny zippered coin purse (zipper is on back), but they're cheap, under $20.  I also got a big bee and a piano, they're so cute!


I can't believe I called Mr rabbit a bear. I was very tired when I sent that post, I should have been sleeping! Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats on not wasting any time!  We want what we want when we want it, hehe.
> 
> PS -- Your Rodarte Tote is a stunner...I'm wondering, do you not want to wear it out too quickly?  Is that what you mean about not using it daily?


GA K.E.W.  Yes, I do not want to abuse it or wear it out carryiny my work laptop, notebooks, lunch and shoes. I think the Hudson Tote will work nicely because of the lining.


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Good for you!  I'm quite excited about this tote because it retails for $225 and is Outlet Only, but IMHO the leather quality is as good as any FP style.  Frankly, I feel that it's even more "upscale" (I'm using that term loosely, haha), than the FP line of totes, like the Market Tote or Taxi Tote.  Of course it doesn't have the fancy, decorative hardware, like partial chain handles or kisslock closures, etc., --  perfect example of "Less is More".
> 
> BTW, my purchase of the Keith Haring Tote was my intro to this Hudson Tote...they're the same bag (minus the KH illustration on the front, of course)
> 
> Wait till you get a whiff of that pure unlined leather scent -- just call me a Fresh Leather Perv!!
> 
> It's not clear to me if the Outlets have all the colors in stock -- I got mine from the FOS...not sure if SEWDimples went into her Outlet, but her SA had to order it for her.


My outlet did not have the Tote at all so I had the manager order it for me. All the colors are available for the outlet to order.


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Here's another google image, with the measurements too.  I set the screenshot on your light saddle color -- very nice and neutral!  Those stupid ads are soooo annoying all over the page!


Thanks so much for the measurements. I hope I love it IRL. I think I might want another color.


----------



## uclorox

greenpixie said:


> Got something new to share? Don't necessarily want to create your own reveal thread?  Post your Coach buys, gifts, and goodies here!
> 
> Big buys or small, let's see them all!
> 
> *If there's a creed patch with a serial number in your bag or accessory, it would be great if you could post a readable photo of that too!*


----------



## SEWDimples

I purchased this pretty cameo charm bracelet from Outlet a few weeks ago. It is very substantial.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> I purchased this pretty cameo charm bracelet from Outlet a few weeks ago. It is very substantial.
> 
> View attachment 3781032




That is cute!  Could it be used as a purse charm too, do you think?


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> That is cute!  Could it be used as a purse charm too, do you think?


Thanks! Once I figure out how to fasten to the bag.


----------



## RayKay

@K.E.W.  love that tote, and colour! I totally eyed this up last FOS but I bought too many bags in July including two totes (Longchamp Le Pliage, and my leather Vince Camuto on clearance at $55 CAD) and I don't even usually like totes especially open top ones! Sure is pretty though; I think if it had been plain (no Coach stamp, as subtle as it is) it would have been harder to resist. I love how minimalist it is.


----------



## momofgirls

MonsieurMode said:


> Newest members of my family: "Gnarly" print Coach x Baseman Gotham Tote and tee.
> View attachment 3640552
> 
> I hate to be predictable, but actually have the Rocket Gotham Tote and rocket tee from last season. Coach really makes the best tees. Their clothing overall is very well-made and well-priced.


Do u find it too big for daily use? On the coach website it measures 13x13 but it looks bigger.


----------



## MonsieurMode

momofgirls said:


> Do u find it too big for daily use? On the coach website it measures 13x13 but it looks bigger.



It's a perfect size for daily use. I've traveled with it, but it's not big enough to use for a weekend tote. It holds a cosmetic case, magazines, my MacBook, and a pair of jeans/coat easily with a little room to spare. Since there is no zipper, you can fill it all the way up if need be!


----------



## momofgirls

MonsieurMode said:


> It's a perfect size for daily use. I've traveled with it, but it's not big enough to use for a weekend tote. It holds a cosmetic case, magazines, my MacBook, and a pair of jeans/coat easily with a little room to spare. Since there is no zipper, you can fill it all the way up if need be!


Thank u!


----------



## popartist

Catching up on my reveals, I have actually owned this one nearly a month already!  I really like the Coach link stuff.  The totes and duffles are out of my price range, even during the SAS, but when the Coach link Dinkys hit 50% off, it made it hard to resist.  After careful consideration of the size of it, I decided to go ahead and get this Dinky!  It is actually a good size for a night out, fits a slender and/or small wallet, keys, phone and another small item.  Got it during the 4th of July segment of the SAS at 50% off, price marked on the tag was an earlier markdown.  I will enjoy this bag.


----------



## carterazo

popartist said:


> Catching up on my reveals, I have actually owned this one nearly a month already!  I really like the Coach link stuff.  The totes and duffles are out of my price range, even during the SAS, but when the Coach link Dinkys hit 50% off, it made it hard to resist.  After careful consideration of the size of it, I decided to go ahead and get this Dinky!  It is actually a good size for a night out, fits a slender and/or small wallet, keys, phone and another small item.  Got it during the 4th of July segment of the SAS at 50% off, price marked on the tag was an earlier markdown.  I will enjoy this bag.
> View attachment 3781903
> View attachment 3781904
> View attachment 3781905
> View attachment 3781906


This is such a chic bag. I love it!
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## RayKay

popartist said:


> Catching up on my reveals, I have actually owned this one nearly a month already!  I really like the Coach link stuff.  The totes and duffles are out of my price range, even during the SAS, but when the Coach link Dinkys hit 50% off, it made it hard to resist.  After careful consideration of the size of it, I decided to go ahead and get this Dinky!  It is actually a good size for a night out, fits a slender and/or small wallet, keys, phone and another small item.  Got it during the 4th of July segment of the SAS at 50% off, price marked on the tag was an earlier markdown.  I will enjoy this bag.
> View attachment 3781903
> View attachment 3781904
> View attachment 3781905
> View attachment 3781906



Really cute! I like the links too. I had looked at the green link tote when it was in SAS but talked myself out of it since open topped totes are not my favourite


----------



## RayKay

I came back from my vacation today and the red Rogue 25 (the bag I had bought a couple weeks ago with my birthday money) was waiting for me. It is beautiful and in excellent condition (and timely with the main pages post about bright red bags being the Fall 2017 trend) but it is not _looooove_. Not like with my Chalk Rogue 25, anyway. I can't even explain why because the colour really is great, and of course I love the size of the Rogue 25. It just does not give me that "squeeeeeee!" I felt when I opened the Chalk Rogue 25. I think in part it is because I am a bit of a sucker for the contrast handles/straps etc. like on my other Rogues. It is not cheap to ship back from Canada, but I am just going to return it. I just can't keep things I don't love, or don't at least find useful (it won't fill any space missing in my collection since I have the Chalk one). I considered exchanging it for the black, but I could use that $800 Canadian to go towards paying for another July purchase I made.

Even though I am not keeping, I thought I would post a picture of her next to my Chalk Rogue 25


----------



## whateve

RayKay said:


> I came back from my vacation today and the red Rogue 25 (the bag I had bought a couple weeks ago with my birthday money) was waiting for me. It is beautiful and in excellent condition (and timely with the main pages post about bright red bags being the Fall 2017 trend) but it is not _looooove_. Not like with my Chalk Rogue 25, anyway. I can't even explain why because the colour really is great, and of course I love the size of the Rogue 25. It just does not give me that "squeeeeeee!" I felt when I opened the Chalk Rogue 25. I think in part it is because I am a bit of a sucker for the contrast handles/straps etc. like on my other Rogues. It is not cheap to ship back from Canada, but I am just going to return it. I just can't keep things I don't love, or don't at least find useful (it won't fill any space missing in my collection since I have the Chalk one). I considered exchanging it for the black, but I could use that $800 Canadian to go towards paying for another July purchase I made.
> 
> Even though I am not keeping, I thought I would post a picture of her next to my Chalk Rogue 25
> 
> View attachment 3782469


That is a shame but I guess it is nice to have the money back. If I lived near you, I would relieve you of the burden of having to carry that gorgeous bag! I don't have a Rogue yet, but I'm a sucker for red and I think the 25 is a great size for me.


----------



## popartist

RayKay said:


> Really cute! I like the links too. I had looked at the green link tote when it was in SAS but talked myself out of it since open topped totes are not my favourite


Yes, I was really attracted to that one too, but it was still more than I could afford even at 50% off.


----------



## RayKay

whateve said:


> That is a shame but I guess it is nice to have the money back. If I lived near you, I would relieve you of the burden of having to carry that gorgeous bag! I don't have a Rogue yet, but I'm a sucker for red and I think the 25 is a great size for me.



The 25 is a great size. I do like red, and I think I would feel very differently about this bag if there was some contrast in it, or if the hardware was maybe brass instead of the black


----------



## RayKay

popartist said:


> Yes, I was really attracted to that one too, but it was still more than I could afford even at 50% off.



Yes, I was kind of glad it was pricey as it did make me think at least a few times! @faintlymacabre has the black link tote and it is gorgeous!


----------



## alansgail

RayKay said:


> I came back from my vacation today and the red Rogue 25 (the bag I had bought a couple weeks ago with my birthday money) was waiting for me. It is beautiful and in excellent condition (and timely with the main pages post about bright red bags being the Fall 2017 trend) but it is not _looooove_. Not like with my Chalk Rogue 25, anyway. I can't even explain why because the colour really is great, and of course I love the size of the Rogue 25. It just does not give me that "squeeeeeee!" I felt when I opened the Chalk Rogue 25. I think in part it is because I am a bit of a sucker for the contrast handles/straps etc. like on my other Rogues. It is not cheap to ship back from Canada, but I am just going to return it. I just can't keep things I don't love, or don't at least find useful (it won't fill any space missing in my collection since I have the Chalk one). I considered exchanging it for the black, but I could use that $800 Canadian to go towards paying for another July purchase I made.
> 
> Even though I am not keeping, I thought I would post a picture of her next to my Chalk Rogue 25
> 
> View attachment 3782469



That red color is quite beautiful but, like you, I'm a sucker for the contrast as well. It would look much better with black handles IMO.


----------



## RayKay

alansgail said:


> That red color is quite beautiful but, like you, I'm a sucker for the contrast as well. It would look much better with black handles IMO.



Yes, black handles would be striking!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I wish too that the handles were black on my regular size red rogue. I've added a few black charms for a nice pop and thinking about using the black shoulder straps from another rogue. The stitching will not match though and will probably drive me too crazy.


----------



## Wendyann7

RayKay said:


> I came back from my vacation today and the red Rogue 25 (the bag I had bought a couple weeks ago with my birthday money) was waiting for me. It is beautiful and in excellent condition (and timely with the main pages post about bright red bags being the Fall 2017 trend) but it is not _looooove_. Not like with my Chalk Rogue 25, anyway. I can't even explain why because the colour really is great, and of course I love the size of the Rogue 25. It just does not give me that "squeeeeeee!" I felt when I opened the Chalk Rogue 25. I think in part it is because I am a bit of a sucker for the contrast handles/straps etc. like on my other Rogues. It is not cheap to ship back from Canada, but I am just going to return it. I just can't keep things I don't love, or don't at least find useful (it won't fill any space missing in my collection since I have the Chalk one). I considered exchanging it for the black, but I could use that $800 Canadian to go towards paying for another July purchase I made.
> 
> Even though I am not keeping, I thought I would post a picture of her next to my Chalk Rogue 25
> 
> View attachment 3782469



I understand.  It's funny because I love the butterscotch rogue but dislike the oxblood handles AND navy suede interior, although individually I love all the colors.  For me it's too many contrast colors.  [emoji6]


----------



## RayKay

Wendyann7 said:


> I understand.  It's funny because I love the butterscotch rogue but dislike the oxblood handles AND navy suede interior, although individually I love all the colors.  For me it's too many contrast colors.  [emoji6]



Ha, and that is one of things I love about my Butterscotch - I find it is easier to wear because there are more options to "pick up" on. Ditto with the Olive. It is good there are options for both of us!


----------



## okdot

I can join the contrast club too. What sold my on my patchwork rogue was the bright orange suede inside.



Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3782674
> 
> I wish too that the handles were black on my regular size red rogue. I've added a few black charms for a nice pop and thinking about using the black shoulder straps from another rogue. The stitching will not match though and will probably drive me too crazy.



Umm...hello...that's gorgeous. All of it. Honestly, the black charms do it (esp Rexy  ) you don't even need black handles. I like the beast print cosmetic case and the wallet too. I saw the wallets in person and they're really nice. Man that red rogue + flower + rexy are just striking though. Is there a drool emoji?


----------



## holiday123

RayKay said:


> I came back from my vacation today and the red Rogue 25 (the bag I had bought a couple weeks ago with my birthday money) was waiting for me. It is beautiful and in excellent condition (and timely with the main pages post about bright red bags being the Fall 2017 trend) but it is not _looooove_. Not like with my Chalk Rogue 25, anyway. I can't even explain why because the colour really is great, and of course I love the size of the Rogue 25. It just does not give me that "squeeeeeee!" I felt when I opened the Chalk Rogue 25. I think in part it is because I am a bit of a sucker for the contrast handles/straps etc. like on my other Rogues. It is not cheap to ship back from Canada, but I am just going to return it. I just can't keep things I don't love, or don't at least find useful (it won't fill any space missing in my collection since I have the Chalk one). I considered exchanging it for the black, but I could use that $800 Canadian to go towards paying for another July purchase I made.
> 
> Even though I am not keeping, I thought I would post a picture of her next to my Chalk Rogue 25
> 
> View attachment 3782469


I felt the same way when I ordered the regular size red rogue. I had gotten the whiplash in Prussian and the butterscotch regular size ones during the sale and each time I opened the package it was love. 

I ordered the red one because it's a great red,  but it didn't wow me so I sent it back. I got the olive to replace it and it wasn't love at first either, but olive has grown on me (its in 3rd place still though. )   

I'm wondering if my excitement would have been greater for the red one if it was the first one I had vs the 3rd, like maybe the novelty wore off.  I do miss the red one though and had I gotten it half off like the others I probably would have kept it. 

I think the trouble with buying multiples is that it's not that exciting after you've already gotten to know the bag because you already know what to expect. I'll guess I'll test that theory as I wait for my 5th dinky (pistachio!) that is enroute.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> I felt the same way when I ordered the regular size red rogue. I had gotten the whiplash in Prussian and the butterscotch regular size ones during the sale and each time I opened the package it was love.
> 
> I ordered the red one because it's a great red,  but it didn't wow me so I sent it back. I got the olive to replace it and it wasn't love at first either, but olive has grown on me (its in 3rd place still though. )
> 
> I'm wondering if my excitement would have been greater for the red one if it was the first one I had vs the 3rd, like maybe the novelty wore off.  I do miss the red one though and had I gotten it half off like the others I probably would have kept it.
> 
> I think the trouble with buying multiples is that it's not that exciting after you've already gotten to know the bag because you already know what to expect. I'll guess I'll test that theory as I wait for my 5th dinky (pistachio!) that is enroute.


Lol I am on nomad number 7 waiting  for cornflower to arrive


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol I am on nomad number 7 waiting  for cornflower to arrive


Nice! Im glad I'm not the only one with multiples. Besides the 5 dinky, I have 7 saddle bag and 6 swaggers.  At one point I had 13 borough bags, but I'm down to 3 now. Phew.  The rest of my multiples end at around 2 or 3 of each.


----------



## holiday123

Double quoted


----------



## RayKay

holiday123 said:


> I felt the same way when I ordered the regular size red rogue. I had gotten the whiplash in Prussian and the butterscotch regular size ones during the sale and each time I opened the package it was love.
> 
> I ordered the red one because it's a great red,  but it didn't wow me so I sent it back. I got the olive to replace it and it wasn't love at first either, but olive has grown on me (its in 3rd place still though. )
> 
> I'm wondering if my excitement would have been greater for the red one if it was the first one I had vs the 3rd, like maybe the novelty wore off.  I do miss the red one though and had I gotten it half off like the others I probably would have kept it.
> 
> I think the trouble with buying multiples is that it's not that exciting after you've already gotten to know the bag because you already know what to expect. I'll guess I'll test that theory as I wait for my 5th dinky (pistachio!) that is enroute.



As you know I have the same three regular Rogues  My Olive was my first. I can't really rank them in order of preference as I do love them all and the one I love more in any moment  seems to just depend what I am carrying at the moment, ha ha. I love the Olive colour but have not really carried her as she does not seem to fit when it is nearly 40 Celsius outside! I think she will get far more wear come fall/winter and move more to the top of my rotation.

I agree with buying multiples. I really am trying to move away from that. I don't regret having the three Rogues I do though as I really do think they are the perfect bag (and I actually also add my Rogue 25 and two Rogue Satchels in here as they are perfect bags too for me at other times/purposes).  But, I am trying to make sure I don't buy more multiples of bags I don't love-love, or don't get as much use of due to their functionality/size (for example, I love my saddle 23 and whiplash saddle, but I just don't use them to justify more than one of each...despite great deals in FOS....whereas I can justify three Rogues because I can happily and practically use them 5-7 days a week).

I do keep an eye on my cost per wear, and I realize I would rather have one type/model of bag I wear at least fairly often where it suits the circumstances, than multiples of the same bag and feel "torn" as to what I carry - such as feel like I need to carry the bag I wear less often to justify having it, even if I prefer the other one I do wear more often more. Not sure that makes any sense when typed out, but it does in my head, ha ha.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Nice! Im glad I'm not the only one with multiples. Besides the 5 dinky, I have 7 saddle bag and 6 swaggers.  At one point I had 13 borough bags, but I'm down to 3 now. Phew.  The rest of my multiples end at around 2 or 3 of each.


I used to have 7 Madison Sophias, now I'm down to 2. At this point, I wouldn't buy more than 3 of one style, especially a new style. I think you fall in love when the style is new, but there is always something that comes along later that you end up loving.


----------



## Joey92

Got the swagger shoulder bag for my GFs graduation present during the SAS and she loves it. Its great for date night or day trips when she doesn't really need more than the essentials.  

At our local Burlington we found the Kingston Chukka shoes for $40 and the matching skull banana wallet for the GF also for $40. It was or first time seeing anything coach at Burlington, but now we are always on the lookout


----------



## SEWDimples

itsjose said:


> Got the swagger shoulder bag for my GFs graduation present during the SAS and she loves it. Its great for date night or day trips when she doesn't really need more than the essentials.
> 
> At our local Burlington we found the Kingston Chukka shoes for $40 and the matching skull banana wallet for the GF also for $40. It was or first time seeing anything coach at Burlington, but now we are always on the lookout
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783782
> View attachment 3783783
> View attachment 3783784
> View attachment 3783786


Congrat! All 3 items are very nice. I really love the shoes. I hope she enjoys them all.


----------



## SEWDimples

Today, I picked up my Hudson Tote in Saddle color. K.E.W. is right because the bag smells so good. Love that new leather smell.






Also, purchased some Keith Haring items. See the pictures in the Keith Haring thread.

Coach Outlet x Keith Haring - Fall 2017


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Today, I picked up my Hudson Tote in Saddle color. K.E.W. is right because the bag smells so good. Love that new leather smell.
> View attachment 3784061
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784062


Beautiful color!


----------



## carterazo

itsjose said:


> Got the swagger shoulder bag for my GFs graduation present during the SAS and she loves it. Its great for date night or day trips when she doesn't really need more than the essentials.
> 
> At our local Burlington we found the Kingston Chukka shoes for $40 and the matching skull banana wallet for the GF also for $40. It was or first time seeing anything coach at Burlington, but now we are always on the lookout
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783782
> View attachment 3783783
> View attachment 3783784
> View attachment 3783786


Great finds, congrats!  Your gf is a lucky girl. [emoji6]


----------



## MDT

RayKay said:


> I came back from my vacation today and the red Rogue 25 (the bag I had bought a couple weeks ago with my birthday money) was waiting for me. It is beautiful and in excellent condition (and timely with the main pages post about bright red bags being the Fall 2017 trend) but it is not _looooove_. Not like with my Chalk Rogue 25, anyway. I can't even explain why because the colour really is great, and of course I love the size of the Rogue 25. It just does not give me that "squeeeeeee!" I felt when I opened the Chalk Rogue 25. I think in part it is because I am a bit of a sucker for the contrast handles/straps etc. like on my other Rogues. It is not cheap to ship back from Canada, but I am just going to return it. I just can't keep things I don't love, or don't at least find useful (it won't fill any space missing in my collection since I have the Chalk one). I considered exchanging it for the black, but I could use that $800 Canadian to go towards paying for another July purchase I made.
> 
> Even though I am not keeping, I thought I would post a picture of her next to my Chalk Rogue 25
> 
> View attachment 3782469



Oh no! I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Your situation is kind of similar to mine. I originally chose the chalk 25 over red because of the contrast. It just adds so much to the bag. I just couldn't stop thinking about that red, though, even though I was head over heels for the chalk. I love them both, but can totally see where you're coming from regarding the lack of contrast.


----------



## JuneHawk

I found a pristine Swagger 27 in Azure at Nordstrom Rack. The hardware even has the film on it still, and has the dustbag too. $219.


----------



## Teagaggle

JuneHawk said:


> I found a pristine Swagger 27 in Azure at Nordstrom Rack. The hardware even has the film on it still, and has the dustbag too. $219.


Congrats! They've had one at my local Rack for weeks. I'm always surprised its still there. If I were a Swagger girl, I'd have snapped it up. Disappointed in their lack of Coach items...but happy you snagged one! Love the blue & the silver hardware! Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

Here is my Cherry Print tiny pouch, which I'll use as a purse charm.  Just for the reveal, I draped it over my Mustard Hudson Tote by its long detachable leather link strap, so you get an idea of its size. When I do carry it as a charm I'll detach the strap and replace it with some spare dog leash clips or something else much shorter than this strap. 

I took closeups from different angles -- the front, back, and side view.  The interior is too tiny to shoot so I left the pouch open to reveal the layout.  I had planned all along to make this a purse charm, as it's capacity limits it to carrying nothing more than a few coins.  Or maybe a small key, like for a mailbox or a gym locker.

I love the silhouette and the whole mini kisslock frame concept.  I may have to get the other forthcoming patterns when they're released, I'll see how it works out as a charm.  If it rattles or moves around around too much when I'm walking, I may have to scratch that idea, lol.

I removed the tiny white hangtag that comes with this coin purse -- it detracted from the views.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Congrat! All 3 items are very nice. I really love the shoes. I hope she enjoys them all.




I love those shoes too!  I'm sure your GF will like all 3 gifts.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3787251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Cherry Print tiny pouch, which I'll use as a purse charm.  Just for the reveal, I draped it over my Mustard Hudson Tote by its long detachable leather link strap, so you get an idea of its size. When I do carry it as a charm I'll detach the strap and replace it with some spare dog leash clips or something else much shorter than this strap.
> 
> I took closeups from different angles -- the front, back, and side view.  The interior is too tiny to shoot so I left the pouch open to reveal the layout.  I had planned all along to make this a purse charm, as it's capacity limits it to carrying nothing more than a few coins.  Or maybe a small key, like for a mailbox or a gym locker.
> 
> I love the silhouette and the whole mini kisslock frame concept.  I may have to get the other forthcoming patterns when they're released, I'll see how it works out as a charm.  If it rattles or moves around around too much when I'm walking, I may have to scratch that idea, lol.
> 
> I removed the tiny white hangtag that comes with this coin purse -- it detracted from the views.


Thank you for all the different angles! I like how the back is a different color. It is adorable!


----------



## elvisfan4life

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3787251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Cherry Print tiny pouch, which I'll use as a purse charm.  Just for the reveal, I draped it over my Mustard Hudson Tote by its long detachable leather link strap, so you get an idea of its size. When I do carry it as a charm I'll detach the strap and replace it with some spare dog leash clips or something else much shorter than this strap.
> 
> I took closeups from different angles -- the front, back, and side view.  The interior is too tiny to shoot so I left the pouch open to reveal the layout.  I had planned all along to make this a purse charm, as it's capacity limits it to carrying nothing more than a few coins.  Or maybe a small key, like for a mailbox or a gym locker.
> 
> I love the silhouette and the whole mini kisslock frame concept.  I may have to get the other forthcoming patterns when they're released, I'll see how it works out as a charm.  If it rattles or moves around around too much when I'm walking, I may have to scratch that idea, lol.
> 
> I removed the tiny white hangtag that comes with this coin purse -- it detracted from the views.


Fab buys . Do you know the dimensions of the Hudson tote v,the rogue 38 tote am ten between the two


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Thank you for all the different angles! I like how the back is a different color. It is adorable!




Yes, the back being a different color was a pleasant surprise, thx!


----------



## K.E.W.

elvisfan4life said:


> Fab buys . Do you know the dimensions of the Hudson tote v,the rogue 38 tote am ten between the two




I know the dimensions for the Rogue 38 AND the Hudson Tote are on some of these threads, but not sure where.  I'll look around for you tomorrow -- if you have FOS access, it lists the Hudson Tote.

PS.  Are you aware that the Hudson Tote costs $225 and the Rogue 38 is $995?  Just an FYI...


----------



## BeachBagGal

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3787251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Cherry Print tiny pouch, which I'll use as a purse charm.  Just for the reveal, I draped it over my Mustard Hudson Tote by its long detachable leather link strap, so you get an idea of its size. When I do carry it as a charm I'll detach the strap and replace it with some spare dog leash clips or something else much shorter than this strap.
> 
> I took closeups from different angles -- the front, back, and side view.  The interior is too tiny to shoot so I left the pouch open to reveal the layout.  I had planned all along to make this a purse charm, as it's capacity limits it to carrying nothing more than a few coins.  Or maybe a small key, like for a mailbox or a gym locker.
> 
> I love the silhouette and the whole mini kisslock frame concept.  I may have to get the other forthcoming patterns when they're released, I'll see how it works out as a charm.  If it rattles or moves around around too much when I'm walking, I may have to scratch that idea, lol.
> 
> I removed the tiny white hangtag that comes with this coin purse -- it detracted from the views.



That's so darn cute! Can you fit folded paper money and/or credit cards put inside vertically?  Like I can with the kisslock pouch inside my Dinky.


----------



## RayKay

MDT said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Your situation is kind of similar to mine. I originally chose the chalk 25 over red because of the contrast. It just adds so much to the bag. I just couldn't stop thinking about that red, though, even though I was head over heels for the chalk. I love them both, but can totally see where you're coming from regarding the lack of contrast.



Ha ha its okay. It all worked out; I found other birthday presents for myself instead.


----------



## Winterfell5

elvisfan4life said:


> Fab buys . Do you know the dimensions of the Hudson tote v,the rogue 38 tote am ten between the two


It's like comparing apples and oranges, price wise and ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Winterfell5 said:


> It's like comparing apples and oranges, price wise and ...


Is the Hudson not good quality?


----------



## K.E.W.

elvisfan4life said:


> Is the Hudson not good quality?




The Hudson IS good quality leather for $225, but the Rogue 38 is in a completely different category -- that is what Winterfell 5 is referring to.  One is a nicely made, simple Tote -- the other is much larger, made of way superior, thicker,  smoother leather and has a whimsical version of an already iconic image on the front. (I haven't seen it IRL, but I'm going by the specs and digital images that we've all seen).  Its innovative Rexy & Carriage print may make it collectible and limited in quantity, from what I've heard.

I pointed out the sizeable price difference to you, since you mentioned that you can't decide between the two -- I didn't know whether you were aware of that.


----------



## K.E.W.

BeachBagGal said:


> That's so darn cute! Can you fit folded paper money and/or credit cards put inside vertically?  Like I can with the kisslock pouch inside my Dinky.




Absolutely NOT!  The paper you saw inside the purse is Coach's original tissue paper filler.  Maybe you could, technically, fold up a paper bill and roll it into a tiny ball, haha.  But the total dimensions of this purse aren't even as large as a credit card...an analogy would be like trying to fit a laptop into a Dinkier!  

PS -- Your kisslock pouch fits into your Dinky precisely because it IS so tiny.  (i forgot that you also got this kisslock pouch).


----------



## Lucylu29

Just got this beauty Friday. Glovetanned leather burgundy Duffle. Stole Teagaggle's idea of wrapping a scarf around the doubled strap.


----------



## Teagaggle

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3787858
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty Friday. Glovetanned leather burgundy Duffle. Stole Teagaggle's idea of wrapping a scarf around the doubled strap.


Love!


----------



## SweetCherries

Picked up the cherry kisslock bag yesterday in the small size, I was so surprised the pre-order came in so quick. Looks Super darn cute irl.


----------



## BeachBagGal

K.E.W. said:


> Absolutely NOT!  The paper you saw inside the purse is Coach's original tissue paper filler.  Maybe you could, technically, fold up a paper bill and roll it into a tiny ball, haha.  But the total dimensions of this purse aren't even as large as a credit card...an analogy would be like trying to fit a laptop into a Dinkier!
> 
> PS -- Your kisslock pouch fits into your Dinky precisely because it IS so tiny.  (i forgot that you also got this kisslock pouch).



Too bad you can't fit cash or credit card inside. Cute though. [emoji3]


----------



## whateve

SweetCherries said:


> Picked up the cherry kisslock bag yesterday in the small size, I was so surprised the pre-order came in so quick. Looks Super darn cute irl.


That's adorable! What can you fit inside?


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

SweetCherries said:


> Picked up the cherry kisslock bag yesterday in the small size, I was so surprised the pre-order came in so quick. Looks Super darn cute irl.



Looks amazing! Are the cherries sparkly? I'm looking up the cherry funky just now. On the US site you guys have one on pre order with leather strap, while in the UK we seem to have it at a huge cost uplift but it's got the chain strap. just wondering if they'd be sparkly cherries. hmmm. We've not got any rogue 17s in the UK either.....yet....i hope!


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Looks amazing! Are the cherries sparkly? I'm looking up the cherry funky just now. On the US site you guys have one on pre order with leather strap, while in the UK we seem to have it at a huge cost uplift but it's got the chain strap. just wondering if they'd be sparkly cherries. hmmm. We've not got any rogue 17s in the UK either.....yet....i hope!


when i say cherry funky i mean dinky! Sorry.


----------



## SweetCherries

whateve said:


> That's adorable! What can you fit inside?


 
Haven't use it yet,  Most likely a small wallet, cell phone and lipstick, keys.


----------



## SweetCherries

Yes, the cherries are quite sparkly. The picture does not do the cherries  bag justice. Quality of the leather is amazing. You will not disappoint. Check with your SA if UK will be getting some in the coming weeks.


----------



## Lucylu29

SweetCherries said:


> Picked up the cherry kisslock bag yesterday in the small size, I was so surprised the pre-order came in so quick. Looks Super darn cute irl.



Very cute! Can you take a picture of the inside? Thanks


----------



## finer_woman

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> when i say cherry funky i mean dinky! Sorry.



I was like "Cherry funky? That must be the name of the print" [emoji23]

That's what I'm calling it from now on


----------



## cuppateatime

Some things came in the mail for me today - Bowery Crossbody with star rivets and two lil Rexys! When I first saw the mohawk Rexy, I honestly thought it was a little scary-looking at first. But it has grown on me SO much.


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3787251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Cherry Print tiny pouch, which I'll use as a purse charm.  Just for the reveal, I draped it over my Mustard Hudson Tote by its long detachable leather link strap, so you get an idea of its size. When I do carry it as a charm I'll detach the strap and replace it with some spare dog leash clips or something else much shorter than this strap.
> 
> I took closeups from different angles -- the front, back, and side view.  The interior is too tiny to shoot so I left the pouch open to reveal the layout.  I had planned all along to make this a purse charm, as it's capacity limits it to carrying nothing more than a few coins.  Or maybe a small key, like for a mailbox or a gym locker.
> 
> I love the silhouette and the whole mini kisslock frame concept.  I may have to get the other forthcoming patterns when they're released, I'll see how it works out as a charm.  If it rattles or moves around around too much when I'm walking, I may have to scratch that idea, lol.
> 
> I removed the tiny white hangtag that comes with this coin purse -- it detracted from the views.





I'm so so in love with this Cherry Print!! HAD to have at least one other matching SLG...just ordered the matching glovetanned leather Clutch below (#21778).  Thanks to my SA, its arriving this Wednesday!!  Nieman Marcus wasn't shipping it till October, I think(?).


----------



## BeachBagGal

cuppateatime said:


> Some things came in the mail for me today - Bowery Crossbody with star rivets and two lil Rexys! When I first saw the mohawk Rexy, I honestly thought it was a little scary-looking at first. But it has grown on me SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788976
> View attachment 3788977
> View attachment 3788978



Love the star rivets on the side! Has a little edge to it. [emoji3]


----------



## K.E.W.

cuppateatime said:


> Some things came in the mail for me today - Bowery Crossbody with star rivets and two lil Rexys! When I first saw the mohawk Rexy, I honestly thought it was a little scary-looking at first. But it has grown on me SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788976
> View attachment 3788977
> View attachment 3788978




That black smooth leather looks perfect with the shiny silver (?) hardware!  

Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3787858
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty Friday. Glovetanned leather burgundy Duffle. Stole Teagaggle's idea of wrapping a scarf around the doubled strap.


Congrats! This bag is so beautiful. Love the pink stitching. The scarf looks good on it. Enjoy.



SweetCherries said:


> Picked up the cherry kisslock bag yesterday in the small size, I was so surprised the pre-order came in so quick. Looks Super darn cute irl.


Congrats! You have me re-thinking that I do not like the print kisslock. Your bag looks amazing. Enjoy!



cuppateatime said:


> Some things came in the mail for me today - Bowery Crossbody with star rivets and two lil Rexys! When I first saw the mohawk Rexy, I honestly thought it was a little scary-looking at first. But it has grown on me SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788976
> View attachment 3788977
> View attachment 3788978


Congrats! I was attracted to this crossbody the first time I saw it. This one is awesome. Love Rexy too. Enjoy them all.


----------



## lucerovillegas

cuppateatime said:


> Some things came in the mail for me today - Bowery Crossbody with star rivets and two lil Rexys! When I first saw the mohawk Rexy, I honestly thought it was a little scary-looking at first. But it has grown on me SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788976
> View attachment 3788977
> View attachment 3788978



Wow! So edgy. Is it long enough for crossbody wedge?


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> I'm so so in love with this Cherry Print!! HAD to have at least one other matching SLG...just ordered the matching glovetanned leather Clutch below (#21778).  Thanks to my SA, its arriving this Wednesday!!  Nieman Marcus wasn't shipping it till October, I think(?).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788979



This cherry print is growing on me. I'm liking it more and more. So cute.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> This cherry print is growing on me. I'm liking it more and more. So cute.




I know, right?  Just when we thought our (empty) wallets had a small reprieve, along comes the Cherry Print!


----------



## cuppateatime

K.E.W. said:


> That black smooth leather looks perfect with the shiny silver (?) hardware!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you! It's a dark gunmetal I think! Also, your little kisslock pouch.. so cute. I now must have one.


SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I was attracted to this crossbody the first time I saw it. This one is awesome. Love Rexy too. Enjoy them all.


Thanks! I couldn't resist it when I saw the star rivets.


lucerovillegas said:


> Wow! So edgy. Is it long enough for crossbody wedge?


Yup! it is one chain and can be worn crossbody or as a double strap on the shoulder.


----------



## SweetCherries

It's a bit hard to capture the interior; here you go.


----------



## SweetCherries

Oops, try again


----------



## popartist

cuppateatime said:


> Some things came in the mail for me today - Bowery Crossbody with star rivets and two lil Rexys! When I first saw the mohawk Rexy, I honestly thought it was a little scary-looking at first. But it has grown on me SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788976
> View attachment 3788977
> View attachment 3788978


Ooh, I have not seen this one, love the side rivets, and a Bowery would fill a want <puts on potential PCE list>.


----------



## holiday123

popartist said:


> Ooh, I have not seen this one, love the side rivets, and a Bowery would fill a want <puts on potential PCE list>.


I don't know of you live near a Dillard's, but mine had these 30% then an additional 40% off at the end of July sale. They are probably marked down to 50% no additional now.   They also had it in rose gold 50% then 40% that's probably at 65%off currently.


----------



## MDT

cuppateatime said:


> Some things came in the mail for me today - Bowery Crossbody with star rivets and two lil Rexys! When I first saw the mohawk Rexy, I honestly thought it was a little scary-looking at first. But it has grown on me SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788976
> View attachment 3788977
> View attachment 3788978



I haven't seen this bag before, but now I know I need one! The rivets on the sides really make it! Rexy looks super cool too!


----------



## okdot

K.E.W. said:


> I know, right?  Just when we thought our (empty) wallets had a small reprieve, along comes the Cherry Print!



Hehehe I think I'm still safe for now. Maybe if they make a cherry print silk dress though I'll be in trouble


----------



## popartist

holiday123 said:


> I don't know of you live near a Dillard's, but mine had these 30% then an additional 40% off at the end of July sale. They are probably marked down to 50% no additional now.   They also had it in rose gold 50% then 40% that's probably at 65%off currently.


Alas, no Dillard's in these parts.  Looked online and don't see it on their website either.  Was this a Dillard's exclusive?


----------



## holiday123

popartist said:


> Alas, no Dillard's in these parts.  Looked online and don't see it on their website either.  Was this a Dillard's exclusive?


Not sure if it was an exclusive or not.  Their discounts go 30%, 50%, then 65% off. Usually markdowns happen on Monday once a month and items are usually full price for a few months so they have had it a while.  The last Thursday of most months, they do an additional 30% or 40% on the sales price so there are deals to be found. 

Yeah Dillard's online items go quick during those sales and are also not as discounted as in store. The store usually has a better selection since anyone in US can order online, but not a lot of people locally shop at my Dillard's.  

This black rivet one was really pretty in person, just too small for me. The front part besides the flap is suede and the rest leather.  It would have come down to around $120 and the rose gold one $80. They also had an insanely tiny swagger (15?) in blue rivet or rose gold rivet for $80.


----------



## popartist

holiday123 said:


> Not sure if it was an exclusive or not.  Their discounts go 30%, 50%, then 65% off. Usually markdowns happen on Monday once a month and items are usually full price for a few months so they have had it a while.  The last Thursday of most months, they do an additional 30% or 40% on the sales price so there are deals to be found.
> 
> Yeah Dillard's online items go quick during those sales and are also not as discounted as in store. The store usually has a better selection since anyone in US can order online, but not a lot of people locally shop at my Dillard's.
> 
> This black rivet one was really pretty in person, just too small for me. The front part besides the flap is suede and the rest leather.  It would have come down to around $120 and the rose gold one $80. They also had an insanely tiny swagger (15?) in blue rivet or rose gold rivet for $80.


Just checked Macy's and Bloomingdale's sites and they have it, but not on markdown (yet!), will have to swing by there to check and see when there is a sale (sometimes includes Coach, sometimes not, sometimes it will be in store but not online, in Macy's case).


----------



## JVSXOXO

My latest purchases  I accidentally ordered the wrong color key ring but I think I'm keeping it!


----------



## okdot

I got a new scarf  It's so soft and large, I think I can wear it with a lot of stuff and throughout the year since it's not too thick


----------



## ys_love97

any one has recommendations for shopper bag??


----------



## Sarah03

okdot said:


> I got a new scarf  It's so soft and large, I think I can wear it with a lot of stuff and throughout the year since it's not too thick
> 
> View attachment 3790997
> 
> View attachment 3790996
> View attachment 3790998



Oh that is way cute! I love the design!


----------



## Caledonia

Picked this up in last FOS sale. I know it's supposed to mimic snake skin, but somehow it seems more medieval/viking-esque. Like armor? Hard to photograph properly. I really like it.


----------



## K.E.W.

okdot said:


> I got a new scarf  It's so soft and large, I think I can wear it with a lot of stuff and throughout the year since it's not too thick
> 
> View attachment 3790997
> 
> View attachment 3790996
> View attachment 3790998




What a whimsical and beautiful scarf!  

I have the Red Mickey and White Mickey version of this -- it IS so soft and you can wear it a variety of ways.  You got a good deal -- $99?  My Red Mickey was marked down to that too, I think.  The White Mickey I 'needed' immediately so I paid FP.

I've machine washed it on cold, gentle cycle AND dried it on delicate/air dry cycle, comes out looking new!


----------



## okdot

K.E.W. said:


> What a whimsical and beautiful scarf!
> 
> I have the Red Mickey and White Mickey version of this -- it IS so soft and you can wear it a variety of ways.  You got a good deal -- $99?  My Red Mickey was marked down to that too, I think.  The White Mickey I 'needed' immediately so I paid FP.
> 
> I've machine washed it on cold, gentle cycle AND dried it on delicate/air dry cycle, comes out looking new!



Yeah I think there are still a few online in the sale section. I steamed the wrinkles out of mine, seems like it would hand-wash well. I like that you can do a lot with it. What did the Mickey one look like? I don't think I've seen those before.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Came today. So adorable...[emoji7]


----------



## K.E.W.

Purse FanGirl said:


> Came today. So adorable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791763




Too precious!!  You also have the cherry print, correct?

I've got the cherry print, but now I want this one too...I may have to collect the entire series...yikes!  

Are you still euphoric about your Rexy 38?  Haha, the one that's your avatar!?


----------



## K.E.W.

okdot said:


> Yeah I think there are still a few online in the sale section. I steamed the wrinkles out of mine, seems like it would hand-wash well. I like that you can do a lot with it. What did the Mickey one look like? I don't think I've seen those before.




Here are screenshots of each color:  (from the original Disney collection in 2016)


----------



## okdot

K.E.W. said:


> Here are screenshots of each color:  (from the original Disney collection in 2016)



Cute! I love the red one especially. I expected it to be more 'mickey' but it's actually subtle which is better since it would be less versatile if it was too-disney.


----------



## K.E.W.

okdot said:


> Cute! I love the red one especially. I expected it to be more 'mickey' but it's actually subtle which is better since it would be less versatile if it was too-disney.




Exactly!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

K.E.W. said:


> Too precious!!  You also have the cherry print, correct?
> 
> I've got the cherry print, but now I want this one too...I may have to collect the entire series...yikes!
> 
> Are you still euphoric about your Rexy 38?  Haha, the one that's your avatar!?



Cherries yes. Not the duck. I LOVE my tote. Carried it yesterday. Are you carrying your Felix for summer???


----------



## leechiyong

Just arrived, the Dinky bracelet:


----------



## Satcheldoll

leechiyong said:


> Just arrived, the Dinky bracelet:
> View attachment 3791856


This is so cute! I was wondering how these looked in real life.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Just arrived, the Dinky bracelet:
> View attachment 3791856



How cute!'! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Purse FanGirl said:


> Came today. So adorable...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3791763



What a little darling![emoji173]️


----------



## leechiyong

Satcheldoll said:


> This is so cute! I was wondering how these looked in real life.


Thank you!  It's adorable.  It really looks like a tiny Dinky on the chain.


----------



## Satcheldoll

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It's adorable.  It really looks like a tiny Dinky on the chain.


Did this come in a necklace?  I'm on hiatus from bags but I didn't say anything about jewelry! [emoji1]


----------



## leechiyong

Satcheldoll said:


> Did this come in a necklace?  I'm on hiatus from bags but I didn't say anything about jewelry! [emoji1]


It wasn't/isn't available online yet, but Coach did post a Dinky necklace on IG awhile back.  There is a Rogue necklace too.


----------



## K.E.W.

So here is the companion to my Cherry Print coin purse, the matching Clutch!  It's too challenging to accurately capture the full interior, but you all know what the Coach Clutch looks like -- one side fits the smart phone, the other side has three credit card slots along the wall and there's a zippered pocket n the middle separating the two sides.  Plus there are pockets sewn into the exterior front and back.

Anyway, I placed it next to the coin purse, against my regular size Red Rogue.  I LOVE this cheerful Cherry Print!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Purse FanGirl said:


> Cherries yes. Not the duck. I LOVE my tote. Carried it yesterday. Are you carrying your Felix for summer???




Congrats again on that special Rexy Tote!  Are you using it for work in any way? (Files, laptop, sneakers, lunch bag, etc.)

My Felix Rogue has not yet made it outside -- I'm strange that way -- it's part of the hoarding syndrome -- I've been carrying more recent bags in rotation.  HOWEVER, I LOVE MY FELIX TOTE and will NEVER part with him!! And since I'm not into the 'seasonal' pressure, I'll probably carry him in the near future...I'm still smitten and keep him in view daily (look at him hanging near my closet entrance, haha).  

Can you imagine a non-purse lover reading some of our purse-worshipping posts??


----------



## bellebellebelle19

K.E.W. said:


> So here is the companion to my Cherry Print coin purse, the matching Clutch!


Your cherry coin purse is absolutely perfect hanging on the outside of your red rogue, and you clutch is such a fun surprise on the inside!! Love it!!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

K.E.W. said:


> So here is the companion to my Cherry Print coin purse, the matching Clutch!  It's too challenging to accurately capture the full interior, but you all know what the Coach Clutch looks like -- one side fits the smart phone, the other side has three credit card slots along the wall and there's a zippered pocket n the middle separating the two sides.  Plus there are pockets sewn into the exterior front and back.
> 
> Anyway, I placed it next to the coin purse, against my regular size Red Rogue.  I LOVE this cheerful Cherry Print!!



I love this combo. So cute. Enjoy!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats again on that special Rexy Tote!  Are you using it for work in any way? (Files, laptop, sneakers, lunch bag, etc.)
> 
> My Felix Rogue has not yet made it outside -- I'm strange that way -- it's part of the hoarding syndrome -- I've been carrying more recent bags in rotation.  HOWEVER, I LOVE MY FELIX TOTE and will NEVER part with him!! And since I'm not into the 'seasonal' pressure, I'll probably carry him in the near future...I'm still smitten and keep him in view daily (look at him hanging near my closet entrance, haha).
> 
> Can you imagine a non-purse lover reading some of our purse-worshipping posts??



I use it for my iPad Pro, lunch, and everything else that I need for the day. I also put a Rexy pouch inside that I was able to grab out of it to carry with me when I ran into the grocery store. I just ordered a Extra Jumbo organizer for it. It needs something inside to avoid all the flopping around of my little stuff. 

I had been looking at the LV Neverfull but it was not comfortable on my shoulder.  Kept slipping. These longer Rogue Tote straps with nice handles to hand carry seemed so much more comfortable. 

What are you carrying in your adorable cherry coin pouch? Right now I only have one little Splenda in mine. LOL. 

PS: One day you just have to grab that Felix by the hand and take him out. Just once. Just for an hour. You'll feel like a new woman...Really. [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> So here is the companion to my Cherry Print coin purse, the matching Clutch!  It's too challenging to accurately capture the full interior, but you all know what the Coach Clutch looks like -- one side fits the smart phone, the other side has three credit card slots along the wall and there's a zippered pocket n the middle separating the two sides.  Plus there are pockets sewn into the exterior front and back.
> 
> Anyway, I placed it next to the coin purse, against my regular size Red Rogue.  I LOVE this cheerful Cherry Print!!


Pretty, pretty, pretty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

Hi - more cherries...Dinky arrived yesterday.


----------



## Hobbsy

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Hi - more cherries...Dinky arrived yesterday.


That's so cute!


----------



## K.E.W.

Purse FanGirl said:


> Came today. So adorable...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3791763




What color is the back, please?  The first/only Tea Rose item I've ever liked, hehe.  I must have this!!

Enjoy, along with all your recent other goodies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

K.E.W. said:


> So here is the companion to my Cherry Print coin purse, the matching Clutch!  It's too challenging to accurately capture the full interior, but you all know what the Coach Clutch looks like -- one side fits the smart phone, the other side has three credit card slots along the wall and there's a zippered pocket n the middle separating the two sides.  Plus there are pockets sewn into the exterior front and back.
> 
> Anyway, I placed it next to the coin purse, against my regular size Red Rogue.  I LOVE this cheerful Cherry Print!!



I LOVE the cherry print with your red Rogue! Perfect combo! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Hi - more cherries...Dinky arrived yesterday.



How darn cute! [emoji173]️


----------



## MDT

K.E.W. said:


> So here is the companion to my Cherry Print coin purse, the matching Clutch!  It's too challenging to accurately capture the full interior, but you all know what the Coach Clutch looks like -- one side fits the smart phone, the other side has three credit card slots along the wall and there's a zippered pocket n the middle separating the two sides.  Plus there are pockets sewn into the exterior front and back.
> 
> Anyway, I placed it next to the coin purse, against my regular size Red Rogue.  I LOVE this cheerful Cherry Print!!



Everything about this is perfect! This cherry print wasn't on my radar, but now I'm thinking I may need some cherry accessories for my red Rogue! It's like they were made for each other!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> So here is the companion to my Cherry Print coin purse, the matching Clutch!  It's too challenging to accurately capture the full interior, but you all know what the Coach Clutch looks like -- one side fits the smart phone, the other side has three credit card slots along the wall and there's a zippered pocket n the middle separating the two sides.  Plus there are pockets sewn into the exterior front and back.
> 
> Anyway, I placed it next to the coin purse, against my regular size Red Rogue.  I LOVE this cheerful Cherry Print!!


What a beautiful set!!   So pretty with your Red Rogue!!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Hi - more cherries...Dinky arrived yesterday.



Love this! Are some of the cherries metallic??


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thx, Hobbsy!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful set!!   So pretty with your Red Rogue!!




,  Iamminda!


----------



## K.E.W.

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE the cherry print with your red Rogue! Perfect combo! [emoji173]️




Thx!!  I like it too!


----------



## K.E.W.

MDT said:


> Everything about this is perfect! This cherry print wasn't on my radar, but now I'm thinking I may need some cherry accessories for my red Rogue! It's like they were made for each other!




Yup, even though the cherry print will go with other solids, it WAS made for our Red Rogues, haha!  I look forward to seeing what, if anything, you get.  

Did you know there are two sizes of the trifold wallets in cherry print?  Might still need to be ordered by an SA, not sure.


----------



## K.E.W.

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Hi - more cherries...Dinky arrived yesterday.




So adorable!!  Welcome to the Cherry Print Thread!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Yup, even though the cherry print will go with other solids, it WAS made for our Red Rogues, haha!  I look forward to seeing what, if anything, you get.
> 
> Did you know there are two sizes of the trifold wallets in cherry print?  Might still need to be ordered by an SA, not sure.


No, the really small one, it's like 4 by 4? And there's another One? Larger?


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> No, the really small one, it's like 4 by 4? And there's another One? Larger?




Yes, the two trifold wallets -- I didn't even realize the small one is only about 4 x 4!

I'm not getting those, so I don't know the time frame on when your SA has availability -- these pics are from the Coach UK site.  Here are the screenshots -- that red interior on the small one is stunning, isn't it??


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3793108
> View attachment 3793109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the two trifold wallets -- I didn't even realize the small one is only about 4 x 4!
> 
> I'm not getting those, so I don't know the time frame on when your SA has availability -- these pics are from the Coach UK site.  Here are the screenshots -- that red interior on the small one is stunning, isn't it??


Oh no! I love them, thanks. This might be my piece of the cherries.  [emoji523][emoji523][emoji523][emoji523]


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> So here is the companion to my Cherry Print coin purse, the matching Clutch!  It's too challenging to accurately capture the full interior, but you all know what the Coach Clutch looks like -- one side fits the smart phone, the other side has three credit card slots along the wall and there's a zippered pocket n the middle separating the two sides.  Plus there are pockets sewn into the exterior front and back.
> 
> Anyway, I placed it next to the coin purse, against my regular size Red Rogue.  I LOVE this cheerful Cherry Print!!


Congrats K.E.W.! Your pictures makes me want to order  a Red Rogue in size 25. It is so adorable, especially with the cherry print accessories. Enjoy them all.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats K.E.W.! Your pictures makes me want to order  a Red Rogue in size 25. It is so adorable, especially with the cherry print accessories. Enjoy them all.




Thx SEWDimples! 

This '1941 Red' is THE most beautiful Red I've ever seen from Coach -- Carnelian is my second fave.  I am dreading the day Coach brings out a 1941 Red in their regular Tote size, and you know since it would be NEW they'll price it at the higher end (vs. the marked down Heather Grey and Bordeaux).  Worse yet, if it has an embellished handle it'll be around $800 to $900.  Any additional features or embellishments (Tea Roses, leather links, etc.) all bets are off because I don't like them.

Not sure why I just went on this Red themed ramble, haha.

I'm also considering, eventually, the Red Dakotah, which I think has to be special ordered.  

I hope you do get the 25, eventually --  I know you like that size.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Oh no! I love them, thanks. This might be my piece of the cherries.  [emoji523][emoji523][emoji523][emoji523]



Do you own one or two trifold wallets in other colors?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Do you own one or two trifold wallets in other colors?


No, I don't own a trifold wallet. I like the layout of it, and there's many nice colors. This cherry one is so cute. I have too many different color wallets, but the majority are the zip around, etc, much larger wallets and I'm moving away from that. I bought a medium size wallet from Longchamp this spring and I love it. I haven't changed wallets since I moved in.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> No, I don't own a trifold wallet. I like the layout of it, and there's many nice colors. This cherry one is so cute. I have too many different color wallets, but the majority are the zip around, etc, much larger wallets and I'm moving away from that. I bought a medium size wallet from Longchamp this spring and I love it. I haven't changed wallets since I moved in.



What color is the Longchamp wallet?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> What color is the Longchamp wallet?


It's called powder. Store photo.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> It's called powder. Store photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794030




What a beautiful Pink!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> What a beautiful Pink!


Thanks, I love it.


----------



## Ryan

Ice cream is my favorite food...couldn't resist this when I saw it at Coach House. 

Ryan


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ryan said:


> View attachment 3794539
> 
> 
> Ice cream is my favorite food...couldn't resist this when I saw it at Coach House.
> 
> Ryan



How cute!! [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

Ryan said:


> View attachment 3794539
> 
> 
> Ice cream is my favorite food...couldn't resist this when I saw it at Coach House.
> 
> Ryan


Congrats Ryan! This bag is adorable. I like the color combo. Enjoy!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Not a new style, but I snagged this at the Petaluma outlet this past weekend for 50% plus an additional 20% off! They said they had no idea it was coming in, it just arrived. Lucky me!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

lorihmatthews said:


> Not a new style, but I snagged this at the Petaluma outlet this past weekend for 50% plus an additional 20% off! They said they had no idea it was coming in, it just arrived. Lucky me!
> 
> View attachment 3795489


I absolutely love this! Been wanting it since it released but just couldn't pull the trigger at full price. You are so lucky to have found it at an outlet!


----------



## MDT

Adding a second market tote to my collection. I really wanted something in this shade of blue (cloud) and ultimately decided on this because of the contrasting interior color (mineral). Got it at 30% off at Dillard's, too!


----------



## Iamminda

MDT said:


> Adding a second market tote to my collection. I really wanted something in this shade of blue (cloud) and ultimately decided on this because of the contrasting interior color (mineral). Got it at 30% off at Dillard's, too!
> 
> View attachment 3796385


This color is SO pretty.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Chiichan

lorihmatthews said:


> Not a new style, but I snagged this at the Petaluma outlet this past weekend for 50% plus an additional 20% off! They said they had no idea it was coming in, it just arrived. Lucky me!
> 
> View attachment 3795489



Oh it's so cute in that print! Is it suede or calf hair? I love it. Congratulation on find that cutie


----------



## MDT

Iamminda said:


> This color is SO pretty.  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! I love this color with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chiichan said:


> Oh it's so cute in that print! Is it suede or calf hair? I love it. Congratulation on find that cutie



Thank you! The outside of the bag is calf hair and the inside pockets are suede. The interior zipped section is fabric. It's really an amazing bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

MDT said:


> Adding a second market tote to my collection. I really wanted something in this shade of blue (cloud) and ultimately decided on this because of the contrasting interior color (mineral). Got it at 30% off at Dillard's, too!
> 
> View attachment 3796385


Congrats! The color is amazing.  Enjoy!


----------



## MDT

Thank you! I moved in as soon as I got her to the car! Lol.

Oops, forgot to quote SEWDimples.


----------



## SEWDimples

MDT said:


> Thank you! I moved in as soon as I got her to the car! Lol.
> 
> Oops, forgot to quote SEWDimples.


That is when you know you love a bag.


----------



## fabfashionisto

This bad baby arrived yesterday! My SA ordered the wrong color (fern green) and they fixed it and overnight shipped me this lovely rogue in oak. My first rogue and I am so happy the suede is soft and delicate but im enjoying it. So versatile in how you wear it. Truly impressed with this one quality is far superior to luxury bags I own!


----------



## okdot

fabfashionisto said:


> This bad baby arrived yesterday! My SA ordered the wrong color (fern green) and they fixed it and overnight shipped me this lovely rogue in oak. My first rogue and I am so happy the suede is soft and delicate but im enjoying it. So versatile in how you wear it. Truly impressed with this one quality is far superior to luxury bags I own!
> 
> View attachment 3797274



Great quality on these bags and so unique. You're definitely rocking it


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Adding a second market tote to my collection. I really wanted something in this shade of blue (cloud) and ultimately decided on this because of the contrasting interior color (mineral). Got it at 30% off at Dillard's, too!
> 
> View attachment 3796385



Nice color combo! Will you post a pic of the inside Mineral color ? Please!


----------



## BeachBagGal

fabfashionisto said:


> This bad baby arrived yesterday! My SA ordered the wrong color (fern green) and they fixed it and overnight shipped me this lovely rogue in oak. My first rogue and I am so happy the suede is soft and delicate but im enjoying it. So versatile in how you wear it. Truly impressed with this one quality is far superior to luxury bags I own!
> 
> View attachment 3797274



Looks great on you!


----------



## RayKay

fabfashionisto said:


> This bad baby arrived yesterday! My SA ordered the wrong color (fern green) and they fixed it and overnight shipped me this lovely rogue in oak. My first rogue and I am so happy the suede is soft and delicate but im enjoying it. So versatile in how you wear it. Truly impressed with this one quality is far superior to luxury bags I own!
> 
> View attachment 3797274



You wear it very well!

Enjoy your first Rogue...very possibly not your last! They are addictive...


----------



## fabfashionisto

RayKay said:


> You wear it very well!
> 
> Enjoy your first Rogue...very possibly not your last! They are addictive...



Thank you! I already got my second yesterday! I will post a little later!


----------



## RayKay

fabfashionisto said:


> Thank you! I already got my second yesterday! I will post a little later!



 Ha! Can't wait to see!

I *somehow* ended up with 3 Rogues, 1 Rogue 25, and 2 Rogue Satchels...I just don't know how it happened.


----------



## fabfashionisto

RayKay said:


> Ha! Can't wait to see!
> 
> I *somehow* ended up with 3 Rogues, 1 Rogue 25, and 2 Rogue Satchels...I just don't know how it happened.


How are you enjoying the satchel? I heard the outlet near me has a bunch in many colors and might pick one up this weekend! I think I need to join the ban thread so I save some money.


----------



## RayKay

fabfashionisto said:


> How are you enjoying the satchel? I heard the outlet near me has a bunch in many colors and might pick one up this weekend! I think I need to join the ban thread so I save some money.



I really like the Satchels! I am always partial to that "doctor bag"/Speedy style though. They are roomy and I think look really nice; heavy, but the shoulder strap is really comfortable if you need to give your arm a break.

They weren't hot sellers compared to the regular Rogues I guess which is why they were at 50% off in SAS right at the start (which is when I bought mine), and are now in outlets. A few tPFers bought them during SAS/outlets. While I don't go for exotics, I have to admit the Butterscotch and the Dark Denim ones are so nice to look at.

I have in Oxblood and Black (both with the full suede interiors). I have been carrying Oxblood the last three days (found a tassle that goes with the red suede nicely!) though I might switch out tonight:




Here is the Black one though, too. Carrying this one makes me feel somewhat badass for some reason


----------



## fayden

RayKay said:


> I really like the Satchels! I am always partial to that "doctor bag"/Speedy style though. They are roomy and I think look really nice; heavy, but the shoulder strap is really comfortable if you need to give your arm a break.
> 
> They weren't hot sellers compared to the regular Rogues I guess which is why they were at 50% off in SAS right at the start (which is when I bought mine), and are now in outlets. A few tPFers bought them during SAS/outlets. While I don't go for exotics, I have to admit the Butterscotch and the Dark Denim ones are so nice to look at.
> 
> I have in Oxblood and Black (both with the full suede interiors). I have been carrying Oxblood the last three days (found a tassle that goes with the red suede nicely!) though I might switch out tonight:
> 
> View attachment 3797932
> 
> 
> Here is the Black one though, too. Carrying this one makes me feel somewhat badass for some reason
> 
> View attachment 3797934



I had bought the oxblood satchel but returned it because I thought it was too big for me. I love your black one even more than the oxblood I think!! Enjoy them!


----------



## fayden

I just got this in! Am in looooove. It's my first Rogue. It's even more amazing in real life! Photos do not do this bag justice. I love the burgundy suede lining. I've never had a bag before with suede lining and it adds that touch of luxe to it. I was debating on the black vs melon tea rose for a bit, but ended up going with black because of how it would match almost anything. 
And on the plus side I snagged this off of ebay for a deal.


----------



## LL777

fayden said:


> I just got this in! Am in looooove. It's my first Rogue. It's even more amazing in real life! Photos do not do this bag justice. I love the burgundy suede lining. I've never had a bag before with suede lining and it adds that touch of luxe to it. I was debating on the black vs melon tea rose for a bit, but ended up going with black because of how it would match almost anything.
> And on the plus side I snagged this off of ebay for a deal.


Beautiful bag!!! I love the color combination


----------



## fabfashionisto

RayKay said:


> I really like the Satchels! I am always partial to that "doctor bag"/Speedy style though. They are roomy and I think look really nice; heavy, but the shoulder strap is really comfortable if you need to give your arm a break.
> 
> They weren't hot sellers compared to the regular Rogues I guess which is why they were at 50% off in SAS right at the start (which is when I bought mine), and are now in outlets. A few tPFers bought them during SAS/outlets. While I don't go for exotics, I have to admit the Butterscotch and the Dark Denim ones are so nice to look at.
> 
> I have in Oxblood and Black (both with the full suede interiors). I have been carrying Oxblood the last three days (found a tassle that goes with the red suede nicely!) though I might switch out tonight:
> 
> View attachment 3797932
> 
> 
> Here is the Black one though, too. Carrying this one makes me feel somewhat badass for some reason
> 
> View attachment 3797934


Wow that Ox blood is something else! I love it! I will be on the lookout for one this weekend. My local Macys only had white on sale and that wont work for me haha.


----------



## eleanors36

After I saw this Edie 42 on Neiman Marcus' website,  I ordered it from Coach. Here is what Coach is calling chestnut.  To me, it's more of a muddy, dull gray/brown. I'm disappointed and am returning it, but maybe this color appeals to someone. I love the gold hardware,  but the color is not my style. I'll post a better photo tomorrow.


----------



## carterazo

I went into my local outlet hoping to find a little gift for a friend, and fell in love with this line. There were also other slg's I really liked, but I exercised a little self control and only got these two. [emoji28]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I went into my local outlet hoping to find a little gift for a friend, and fell in love with this line. There were also other slg's I really liked, but I exercised a little self control and only got these two. [emoji28]
> View attachment 3798548


Cute!


----------



## eleanors36

Here are a couple more photos of the Edie 42 in chestnut.  Does anyone else see more brown than I  do? BTW, I also ordered and am returning  the fob.of Rexy pulling the carriage. It's  very heavy.


----------



## yellowbernie

fayden said:


> I just got this in! Am in looooove. It's my first Rogue. It's even more amazing in real life! Photos do not do this bag justice. I love the burgundy suede lining. I've never had a bag before with suede lining and it adds that touch of luxe to it. I was debating on the black vs melon tea rose for a bit, but ended up going with black because of how it would match almost anything.
> And on the plus side I snagged this off of ebay for a deal.


Gorgeous, twins on this.  Enjoy!


----------



## Satcheldoll

eleanors36 said:


> Here are a couple more photos of the Edie 42 in chestnut.  Does anyone else see more brown than I  do? BTW, I also ordered and am returning  the fob.of Rexy pulling the carriage. It's  very heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798810
> View attachment 3798811


Sorry this one is a disappointment. It's definitely not a rich deep brown as shown in the website pictures. Lately the photography for these bags have been very deceptive. I was also disappointed in the dark turquoise color. The photos show rich bright color but in real life it's very dull. I hope you find something else you like.


----------



## eleanors36

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry this one is a disappointment. It's definitely not a rich deep brown as shown in the website pictures. Lately the photography for these bags have been very deceptive. I was also disappointed in the dark turquoise color. The photos show rich bright color but in real life it's very dull. I hope you find something else you like.


I know! Colors do not show up well, and that's a problem for them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

As an ex mulberryite I so wish coach did chocolate as a staple colour - come on Stiart remember your roots


----------



## eleanors36

elvisfan4life said:


> Gas an ex mulberryite I so wish coach did chocolate as a staple colour - come on Stiart remember your roots


I've been waiting for a rich chocolate or mahogany. Thought this was it. Oh well.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I went into my local outlet hoping to find a little gift for a friend, and fell in love with this line. There were also other slg's I really liked, but I exercised a little self control and only got these two. [emoji28]
> View attachment 3798548


Cute items.  I recently saw my celeb crush wearing a KH shirt so now I feel compelled to look into this line (lol, yes, I am easily influenced by cute boys).


----------



## Hobbsy

Melon/Orange kisslock and Rexy fob.


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> Melon/Orange kisslock and Rexy fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798952


Gorgeous!!! Is the rexy heavy?


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Is the rexy heavy?


Well, yeah kind of. It's definitely not flimsy. The kisslock is so lightweight though, I didn't notice the weight. Now if Rexy were to jump on a heavier bag.....[emoji23]


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Well, yeah kind of. It's definitely not flimsy. The kisslock is so lightweight though, I didn't notice the weight. Now if Rexy were to jump on a heavier bag.....[emoji23]


Lovely bag! I sent that Rexy back. I wanted it for a heavier bag, and it made the bag so heavy.  Looks cut on the bag. Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely bag! I sent that Rexy back. I wanted it for a heavier bag, and it made the bag so heavy.  Looks cut on the bag. Congrats!


I think you're right. It may be pretty heavy on an already heavy bag. Thank you!


----------



## Winterfell5

Hobbsy said:


> Melon/Orange kisslock and Rexy fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798952


Just a STUNNING bag!  The Rexy is perfect for it!


----------



## Hobbsy

Winterfell5 said:


> Just a STUNNING bag!  The Rexy is perfect for it!


Thank you!!


----------



## okdot

Hobbsy said:


> Melon/Orange kisslock and Rexy fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798952



The rexy charm is the exact same height as your bag. Coincidence? I think not! 

Very cute combo everything goes so well together yet has an elegant simplicity to the whole thing. Love


----------



## Hobbsy

okdot said:


> The rexy charm is the exact same height as your bag. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Very cute combo everything goes so well together yet has an elegant simplicity to the whole thing. Love


Thank you okdot!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> Melon/Orange kisslock and Rexy fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798952


Congrats Hobbsy! The bag is gorgeous. I love the non-print kisslock bags. The Carriage/Rexy charm looks good with it. I want that charm for my Rodarte tote.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats Hobbsy! The bag is gorgeous. I love the non-print kisslock bags. The Carriage/Rexy charm looks good with it. I want that charm for my Rodarte tote.


The charm is really cool! I thought I would like the bows better, but right now it doesn't come in the larger size, but the more I kept looking at this one I knew she was the right one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I went into my local outlet hoping to find a little gift for a friend, and fell in love with this line. There were also other slg's I really liked, but I exercised a little self control and only got these two. [emoji28]
> View attachment 3798548



Love them!


----------



## RayKay

So cute @Hobbsy !


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> So cute @Hobbsy !


Thanks RayKay!


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> As an ex mulberryite I so wish coach did chocolate as a staple colour - come on Stiart remember your roots


Mahogany used to be staple color for Coach. Now they have no staple colors except black.


----------



## Joey92

Just came back from the outlet and found this black swagger shoulder bag (what I believe to be a return). Also picked up two MLB key chains all for $200 [emoji4][emoji4]


View attachment 3800091


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> Mahogany used to be staple color for Coach. Now they have no staple colors except black.


I always think of black saddle and maybe navy as the staples - all the styles I have bought so far have come in those colours and actually in green and oxblood too


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> I always think of black saddle and maybe navy as the staples - all the styles I have bought so far have come in those colours and actually in green and oxblood too


You haven't been with Coach long enough to see a trend. There was a time when you couldn't find a green bag. Blues, except for navy, were also scarce at times. Back in the 80s, every bag came in the same 10 colors. They updated the colors occasionally but usually had black, navy, mahogany, burgundy, and British tan or saddle.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hobbsy said:


> Melon/Orange kisslock and Rexy fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798952



So beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Yoshi1296 said:


> So beautiful! Congrats!!


Thanks Yoshi!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Melon/Orange kisslock and Rexy fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798952



@Hobbsy, i admired Ms. Melon on some other thread already, but she can't get enough applause -- sooooo pretty!!  

I am hoping Rexy Carriage charm shows up in one of my preferred hardware colors, but it looks perfect here!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> @Hobbsy, i admired Ms. Melon on some other thread already, but she can't get enough applause -- sooooo pretty!!
> 
> I am hoping Rexy Carriage charm shows up in one of my preferred hardware colors, but it looks perfect here!
> 
> [emoji106]


Thank you Miss Kew!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> You haven't been with Coach long enough to see a trend. There was a time when you couldn't find a green bag. Blues, except for navy, were also scarce at times. Back in the 80s, every bag came in the same 10 colors. They updated the colors occasionally but usually had black, navy, mahogany, burgundy, and British tan or saddle.



Interesting Coach history -- I had no idea about any of this!  Thx!


----------



## magoo27

Moto boots and a tech wallet....  Love!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

magoo27 said:


> View attachment 3801057
> View attachment 3801056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moto boots and a tech wallet....  Love!!!


Congrats! You purchased the boots. They look amazing. Enjoy your new items!


----------



## fabfashionisto

So I went to the outlet and did some looking around and I found this lovely little Patricia Saddle bag F59380 with Lapiz studs and it was a steal on clearance. I didn't realize it was a factory bag until I got it home but honestly it feels very luxe and looks great. When my rouge hurts my shoulder this will be my go too!


	

		
			
		

		
	
(Paired this with salmon/pink Nike sneakers and a pink shirt and atomic blue jeans from good old primark)




(unedited for color reference)


and speaking of the Rogue! I got this great little cactus charm for my every day emb patchwork!


So now no more purchasing for a while for me I will live vicariously through you all for a bit as I save for my next rogue (I see you rogue 39). I was considering the rogue satchel at the outlet on my adventure but I didn't like it for myself personally but the pricing was insane $318 for regulars $425ish for exotics. I will probably regret not getting one. Anyone near The Mills Jersey outlet mall I highly recommend it so many deals to be had!


----------



## finer_woman

whateve said:


> You haven't been with Coach long enough to see a trend. There was a time when you couldn't find a green bag. Blues, except for navy, were also scarce at times. Back in the 80s, every bag came in the same 10 colors. They updated the colors occasionally but usually had black, navy, mahogany, burgundy, and British tan or saddle.


----------



## K.E.W.

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 3801308




Wow, this is so interesting!  With my love of color variety, I don't think I could have been a Coach fan in those days. At least there was a Red in the mix, but over half the colors being in the Brown/Beige family seems so odd now.  And i'm sure there was no hint of embellishments or Bedazzler experiments on any bags either. 

Although Betsy Johnson might have fulfilled the youthful, more playful,  purse and fashion demands back then.  I forget how long ago BJ debuted, maybe in the early to mid '70's?

Then again, leather wasn't her specialty...sorry, I'm thinking out loud while typing...lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

magoo27 said:


> View attachment 3801057
> View attachment 3801056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moto boots and a tech wallet....  Love!!!



Love the wallet and boots! Is the color Mineral for your wallet? Is your pic the true color irl?


----------



## BeachBagGal

fabfashionisto said:


> So I went to the outlet and did some looking around and I found this lovely little Patricia Saddle bag F59380 with Lapiz studs and it was a steal on clearance. I didn't realize it was a factory bag until I got it home but honestly it feels very luxe and looks great. When my rouge hurts my shoulder this will be my go too!
> View attachment 3801163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Paired this with salmon/pink Nike sneakers and a pink shirt and atomic blue jeans from good old primark)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801165
> 
> (unedited for color reference)
> 
> 
> and speaking of the Rogue! I got this great little cactus charm for my every day emb patchwork!
> View attachment 3801164
> 
> So now no more purchasing for a while for me I will live vicariously through you all for a bit as I save for my next rogue (I see you rogue 39). I was considering the rogue satchel at the outlet on my adventure but I didn't like it for myself personally but the pricing was insane $318 for regulars $425ish for exotics. I will probably regret not getting one. Anyone near The Mills Jersey outlet mall I highly recommend it so many deals to be had!



Love it! Yay for deals!

Which size is this one?


----------



## fabfashionisto

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Yay for deals!
> 
> Which size is this one?



Thanks!  It's quite small I'm actually not sure I think its the 23 but i would have to check


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, this is so interesting!  With my love of color variety, I don't think I could have been a Coach fan in those days. At least there was a Red in the mix, but over half the colors being in the Brown/Beige family seems so odd now.  And i'm sure there was no hint of embellishments or Bedazzler experiments on any bags either.
> 
> Although Betsy Johnson might have fulfilled the youthful, more playful,  purse and fashion demands back then.  I forget how long ago BJ debuted, maybe in the early to mid '70's?
> 
> Then again, leather wasn't her specialty...sorry, I'm thinking out loud while typing...lol.


Back then, I don't recall anyone changing bags, at least among the people I knew. So most people carried basic colors that went with everything. When I bought Coach, I always chose something in the brown family, possibly British tan, because in my mind, that was the color leather was supposed to be. The leather they used was so gorgeous, it was prettier in "leather" colors where you could notice the grain.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Back then, I don't recall anyone changing bags, at least among the people I knew. So most people carried basic colors that went with everything. When I bought Coach, I always chose something in the brown family, possibly British tan, because in my mind, that was the color leather was supposed to be. The leather they used was so gorgeous, it was prettier in "leather" colors where you could notice the grain.




That's true -- people simply didn't change bags so frequently.  I think I'm projecting my CURRENT taste and/or circumstances, onto what once WAS the norm, where very few people even questioned such things.  But my fashion sense and discretionary income were also at a different level in the past -- many other lifestyle choices and/or priorities, limited my purchases of (at that time) 'luxuries'.


----------



## undecided45

I've been staring at rogue bags for what seems like FOREVER, and had my eyes set on the black one as an early birthday gift to myself (treat yourself!). I went into the Coach store where I live and came out with this one! Love the color & the saleswomen were so helpful. Coach stores in Massachusetts are fantastic.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> That's true -- people simply didn't change bags so frequently.  I think I'm projecting my CURRENT taste and/or circumstances, onto what once WAS the norm, where very few people even questioned such things.  But my fashion sense and discretionary income were also at a different level in the past -- many other lifestyle choices and/or priorities, limited my purchases of (at that time) 'luxuries'.


In the 80s I bought one Coach a year for about $100. When I got the new one, I would donate the old one. I'm kicking myself for that! I sure wish I had them today. I don't even remember what styles I had.


----------



## whateve

Small outlet haul.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Small outlet haul.


Cute stuff!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Small outlet haul.


Congrats! All are very cute. Enjoy!


----------



## Satcheldoll

undecided45 said:


> I've been staring at rogue bags for what seems like FOREVER, and had my eyes set on the black one as an early birthday gift to myself (treat yourself!). I went into the Coach store where I live and came out with this one! Love the color & the saleswomen were so helpful. Coach stores in Massachusetts are fantastic.


Twins on the Melon! It's one of my favorites. Happy Early Birthday!


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Cute stuff!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! All are very cute. Enjoy!


thank you!


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Cute stuff!



Cute stuff!  I'm curious what the length is of those two buckled bracelets, from one end tho the other?  Sometimes styles like that are designed for tiny wrists (with all designers). 

Would you be a Lamb  (yes, I stole that from Sheldon Cooper) and measure one -- or maybe you already know the length?


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Cute stuff!  I'm curious what the length is of those two buckled bracelets, from one end tho the other?  Sometimes styles like that are designed for tiny wrists (with all designers).
> 
> Would you be a Lamb  (yes, I stole that from Sheldon Cooper) and measure one -- or maybe you already know the length?


Actually they are a little big for me, even buckled on the tightest hole. I often have the opposite problem with bracelets being too big. I can't wear bangles unless they are hinged. They are 9 1/8 inches long from end to end. From the buckle to the farthest hole is 8 inches (isn't that a standard length?) There are three holes, the shortest length is 7 1/4 inches (yes, I have bony wrists!) It would be easy to punch another hole. They were on clearance.


----------



## fayden

undecided45 said:


> I've been staring at rogue bags for what seems like FOREVER, and had my eyes set on the black one as an early birthday gift to myself (treat yourself!). I went into the Coach store where I live and came out with this one! Love the color & the saleswomen were so helpful. Coach stores in Massachusetts are fantastic.



Love it! Is the melon color very pink? I can't decide since I haven't seen this color in real life.


----------



## fabfashionisto

undecided45 said:


> I've been staring at rogue bags for what seems like FOREVER, and had my eyes set on the black one as an early birthday gift to myself (treat yourself!). I went into the Coach store where I live and came out with this one! Love the color & the saleswomen were so helpful. Coach stores in Massachusetts are fantastic.



Stunning bag! I have been eyeing it myself! Enjoy it!


----------



## 2cello

fayden said:


> Love it! Is the melon color very pink? I can't decide since I haven't seen this color in real life.



I've been peeking at  the melon 25 in the local coach store and I'd say it is a salmon pink.  I am not a salmon fan, which is why I haven't pulled the trigger yet but I really like the melon rogue.  Something about the color blocking with the darker accents makes it look richer.


----------



## fayden

2cello said:


> I've been peeking at  the melon 25 in the local coach store and I'd say it is a salmon pink.  I am not a salmon fan, which is why I haven't pulled the trigger yet but I really like the melon rogue.  Something about the color blocking with the darker accents makes it look richer.



I agree, the burgundy handles really make the bag pop ! I'm digging it in all the photos I'm seeing.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Actually they are a little big for me, even buckled on the tightest hole. I often have the opposite problem with bracelets being too big. I can't wear bangles unless they are hinged. They are 9 1/8 inches long from end to end. From the buckle to the farthest hole is 8 inches (isn't that a standard length?) There are three holes, the shortest length is 7 1/4 inches (yes, I have bony wrists!) It would be easy to punch another hole. They were on clearance.




Thx!  It's good to know the specs, in case i consider getting one in the future -- in the past I've noticed that on Coach's websites they don't list measurements on some of their jewelry (mostly bracelets and wrist bands).  They DO give necklace lengths and ring sizes.

PS -- I cannot even imagine a bracelet being too big, haha.  The ones I've seen IRL in the boutiques feel like  they're sized for pre-schoolers...and my wrists are not HUGE, despite my plus size status.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Thx!  It's good to know the specs, in case i consider getting one in the future -- in the past I've noticed that on Coach's websites they don't list measurements on some of their jewelry (mostly bracelets and wrist bands).  They DO give necklace lengths and ring sizes.
> 
> PS -- I cannot even imagine a bracelet being too big, haha.  The ones I've seen IRL in the boutiques feel like  they're sized for pre-schoolers...and my wrists are not HUGE, despite my plus size status.


lol! I have a lot of Coach bracelets. I even have a few men's.


----------



## undecided45

fayden said:


> Love it! Is the melon color very pink? I can't decide since I haven't seen this color in real life.


It's more of a salmon! Fits well with maroons/dark greens, fall hues.


----------



## undecided45

fabfashionisto said:


> Stunning bag! I have been eyeing it myself! Enjoy it!


Thank you! I've seen you post your bags on other threads as well, you have quite an awesome collection!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> lol! I have a lot of Coach bracelets. I even have a few men's.




Hmmm...I'll have to check the Men's jewelry ... I'm rarely over there unless I'm getting hubby a belt or checking out a few cool Totes...I LOVE my black leather Explorer that I used for my Rock themed DIY.  Those two sizes of the Explorer are SUCH a steal -- $299 and $399 -- either one can serve as a carry on or weekender.


----------



## eleanors36

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 3801308


I definitely remember these colors.  At that time, I bought one coach bag and used it for at least a year. I wish I had some of those bags, too. Donated them, darn it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Small outlet haul.



Great items! Loving the designs on the bracelets! How much were they?


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Great items! Loving the designs on the bracelets! How much were they?


Thank you! $23.99. They were on clearance.


----------



## okdot

Not a bag but I'm really into Coach clothes lately. Snagged this blue floral skirt recently and I love it  I might get it in the orange-yellow too  They're just so fun to wear and I think it can work for all seasons (with tights and knee boots in the winter, with ankle booties in the fall and sandals / sneakers in the spring and summer). Also paired it with a small blue Steggy wristlet I found at the outlet last month









Sorry for somewhat poor lighting, was difficult to get good photos.


----------



## SEWDimples

okdot said:


> Not a bag but I'm really into Coach clothes lately. Snagged this blue floral skirt recently and I love it  I might get it in the orange-yellow too  They're just so fun to wear and I think it can work for all seasons (with tights and knee boots in the winter, with ankle booties in the fall and sandals / sneakers in the spring and summer). Also paired it with a small blue Steggy wristlet I found at the outlet last month
> 
> View attachment 3806790
> View attachment 3806789
> 
> View attachment 3806794
> View attachment 3806793
> View attachment 3806791
> 
> 
> Sorry for somewhat poor lighting, was difficult to get good photos.


Congrats! The skirt is cute and I love how you styled it. The Steggy wristet is cute too. Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

okdot said:


> Not a bag but I'm really into Coach clothes lately. Snagged this blue floral skirt recently and I love it  I might get it in the orange-yellow too  They're just so fun to wear and I think it can work for all seasons (with tights and knee boots in the winter, with ankle booties in the fall and sandals / sneakers in the spring and summer). Also paired it with a small blue Steggy wristlet I found at the outlet last month
> 
> View attachment 3806790
> View attachment 3806789
> 
> View attachment 3806794
> View attachment 3806793
> View attachment 3806791
> 
> 
> Sorry for somewhat poor lighting, was difficult to get good photos.


What a cute skirt -- looks great on you!


----------



## okdot

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The skirt is cute and I love how you styled it. The Steggy wristet is cute too. Enjoy!





Iamminda said:


> What a cute skirt -- looks great on you!



Thank you


----------



## whateve

okdot said:


> Not a bag but I'm really into Coach clothes lately. Snagged this blue floral skirt recently and I love it  I might get it in the orange-yellow too  They're just so fun to wear and I think it can work for all seasons (with tights and knee boots in the winter, with ankle booties in the fall and sandals / sneakers in the spring and summer). Also paired it with a small blue Steggy wristlet I found at the outlet last month
> 
> View attachment 3806790
> View attachment 3806789
> 
> View attachment 3806794
> View attachment 3806793
> View attachment 3806791
> 
> 
> Sorry for somewhat poor lighting, was difficult to get good photos.


The skirt is so cute and looks great on you. I love that purple jacket!


----------



## BeachBagGal

okdot said:


> Not a bag but I'm really into Coach clothes lately. Snagged this blue floral skirt recently and I love it  I might get it in the orange-yellow too  They're just so fun to wear and I think it can work for all seasons (with tights and knee boots in the winter, with ankle booties in the fall and sandals / sneakers in the spring and summer). Also paired it with a small blue Steggy wristlet I found at the outlet last month
> 
> View attachment 3806790
> View attachment 3806789
> 
> View attachment 3806794
> View attachment 3806793
> View attachment 3806791
> 
> 
> Sorry for somewhat poor lighting, was difficult to get good photos.



SUPER cute skirt! Loving that print!


----------



## LauraTracy

Found on clearance at Macys.  Fought off three people and tolerated an unfriendly SA for her.  She was worth it!


----------



## MooMooVT

undecided45 said:


> I've been staring at rogue bags for what seems like FOREVER, and had my eyes set on the black one as an early birthday gift to myself (treat yourself!). I went into the Coach store where I live and came out with this one! Love the color & the saleswomen were so helpful. Coach stores in Massachusetts are fantastic.


LOVE! I'm so torn on the Melon color. Not sure it goes with enough in my wardrobe - but yet I covet it every time I see this beauty  Enjoy!!


----------



## eleanors36

okdot said:


> Not a bag but I'm really into Coach clothes lately. Snagged this blue floral skirt recently and I love it  I might get it in the orange-yellow too  They're just so fun to wear and I think it can work for all seasons (with tights and knee boots in the winter, with ankle booties in the fall and sandals / sneakers in the spring and summer). Also paired it with a small blue Steggy wristlet I found at the outlet last month
> 
> View attachment 3806790
> View attachment 3806789
> 
> View attachment 3806794
> View attachment 3806793
> View attachment 3806791
> 
> 
> Sorry for somewhat poor lighting, was difficult to get good photos.


I love this!  Great combination and beautiful skirt! Congratulations!


----------



## eleanors36

LauraTracy said:


> Found on clearance at Macys.  Fought off three people and tolerated an unfriendly SA for her.  She was worth it!


Wonderful!  So glad you found this!


----------



## Iamminda

LauraTracy said:


> Found on clearance at Macys.  Fought off three people and tolerated an unfriendly SA for her.  She was worth it!


Way to go LT!  I think Stick makes this bag even more attractive!!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MooMooVT

Picked up my first Dinky 2 weeks ago in Boston Copley Square. Waiting for my Cherry print Dinky to arrive. Just hoping I can get her in a few days before Labor Day!


----------



## SEWDimples

MooMooVT said:


> Picked up my first Dinky 2 weeks ago in Boston Copley Square. Waiting for my Cherry print Dinky to arrive. Just hoping I can get her in a few days before Labor Day!


Congrats! Love the color. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

LauraTracy said:


> Found on clearance at Macys.  Fought off three people and tolerated an unfriendly SA for her.  She was worth it!


Congrats on your new bag, LT! I see that even stick agrees with your purchase.  [emoji6]


----------



## Hyacinth

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, this is so interesting!  With my love of color variety, I don't think I could have been a Coach fan in those days. At least there was a Red in the mix, but over half the colors being in the Brown/Beige family seems so odd now.  And i'm sure there was no hint of embellishments or Bedazzler experiments on any bags either.
> 
> Although Betsy Johnson might have fulfilled the youthful, more playful,  purse and fashion demands back then.  I forget how long ago BJ debuted, maybe in the early to mid '70's?
> 
> Then again, leather wasn't her specialty...sorry, I'm thinking out loud while typing...lol.



Don't forget - Bonnie Cashin was designing for Coach long before Betsey Johnson came around. And no one ever accused Cashin of being color-shy! Maybe after Cashin parted ways with Coach in 1974, the Coach Powers That Be decided to play it safe and go back to the ultra-conservative design ethos.

Frome the 1960s and early 70s:


----------



## K.E.W.

Hyacinth said:


> Don't forget - Bonnie Cashin was designing for Coach long before Betsey Johnson came around. And no one ever accused Cashin of being color-shy! Maybe after Cashin parted ways with Coach in 1974, the Coach Powers That Be decided to play it safe and go back to the ultra-conservative design ethos.
> 
> Frome the 1960s and early 70s:
> View attachment 3807638
> View attachment 3807639
> View attachment 3807644
> View attachment 3807645
> View attachment 3807648
> View attachment 3807653
> View attachment 3807654
> View attachment 3807656




Good to know -- thx for clarifying!  

And I appreciate all the pics as well!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Back then, I don't recall anyone changing bags, at least among the people I knew. So most people carried basic colors that went with everything. When I bought Coach, I always chose something in the brown family, possibly British tan, because in my mind, that was the color leather was supposed to be. The leather they used was so gorgeous, it was prettier in "leather" colors where you could notice the grain.



And "back then" at least for me, before I was working full time and making my own buying decisions, it was my Mom who bought and paid for the bags, and a mother who had survived the Great Depression believed that a girl only needed 2 purses, a larger brown or black one for school and a smaller one, black (or if she found one on sale, a white or beige one) for church. To this day I'm absolutely sure that's why I can't even force myself to carry a brown or black purse. If I'm paying for it, it had better be in Technicolor!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hyacinth said:


> And "back then" at least for me, before I was working full time and making my own buying decisions, it was my Mom who bought and paid for the bags, and a mother who had survived the Great Depression believed that a girl only needed 2 purses, a larger brown or black one for school and a smaller one, black (or if she found one on sale, a white or beige one) for church. To this day I'm absolutely sure that's why I can't even force myself to carry a brown or black purse. If I'm paying for it, it had better be in Technicolor!





Btw, would you happen to know what the specs were for this style?  It's soooo cute -- but it 'feels' Dinkyish from this photo (no way to scale it).


----------



## K.E.W.

Hyacinth said:


> Don't forget - Bonnie Cashin was designing for Coach long before Betsey Johnson came around. And no one ever accused Cashin of being color-shy! Maybe after Cashin parted ways with Coach in 1974, the Coach Powers That Be decided to play it safe and go back to the ultra-conservative design ethos.
> 
> Frome the 1960s and early 70s:
> View attachment 3807638
> View attachment 3807639
> View attachment 3807644
> View attachment 3807645
> View attachment 3807648
> View attachment 3807653
> View attachment 3807654
> View attachment 3807656




My wallet is very grateful that these are not a current option -- it reminds me of that 'lunch pail' shape, or at least the silhouette -- I don't see the short top handle.  There's your 'Technicolor'!

Sorry, forgot pic -- here it is.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> My wallet is very grateful that these are not a current option -- it reminds me of that 'lunch pail' shape, or at least the silhouette -- I don't see the short top handle.  There's your 'Technicolor'!
> 
> Sorry, forgot pic -- here it is.


I have one of these except it is all one color. It is called a mini safari. There are some pictures of these and other Bonnie Cashin bags in the Reference Library: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-vintage-classic-pieces-here.292004/ Coach made a version of these a few years ago. It was called the Cady and was made in prints. IMO, it wasn't as cute as the originals.

Bonnie Cashin made a larger version that I wish I could find. 

I have a two tone reissue of a Bonnie Cashin design from the early 90s.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ladies I am loving this history of coach far better than any history book - why was I born in the wrong country in the wrong decade??.


----------



## Hyacinth

elvisfan4life said:


> Ladies I am loving this history of coach far better than any history book - why was I born in the wrong country in the wrong decade??.



If memory serves, you're in the UK? If you want to talk about great countries and decades for fashion you can't do any better than Britain in the Swingin' Sixties. We got the watered-down versions of Mary Quant and Carnaby Street fashions in the US, and almost _everyone_ used Yardley's London Look makeup and nail "varnish" (Twiggy eyes and white lipstick!) but I would have sold my soul to have been living in London during that time instead of Chicago. What an amazing time and place for fashion as well as music.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hyacinth said:


> If memory serves, you're in the UK? If you want to talk about great countries and decades for fashion you can't do any better than Britain in the Swingin' Sixties. We got the watered-down versions of Mary Quant and Carnaby Street fashions in the US, and almost _everyone_ used Yardley's London Look makeup and nail "varnish" (Twiggy eyes and white lipstick!) but I would have sold my soul to have been living in London during that time instead of Chicago. What an amazing time and place for fashion as well as music.




YES!!  Omg, that brings back such memories!!

I can just 'smell' those Yardley fruity scented lip smacker/lipstick tubes in their colorful 'tinny' containers!  Couldnt they   be worn like a lanyard, around the neck?  And those white 'Go Go' boots!  Those 'bell bottoms' days were TDF at the time, but when they resurfaced later on in the fashion world, I found them repulsive...I'm not sure if I never truly liked them and wore them under teenage peer pressure, or if I resented what was once so unique to our Hippie generation was now 'cool' for the younger generation, lol!

And how about Bonne Bell makeup -- or was that right BEFORE the Swinger**  Sixties trend?  I think they pushed Bonne Bell products in what was called 'charm school'...where you spent a day with your pre-teen BFF, learning how to 'walk' like a young lady?!  Now I want to do some googling, haha!

EDIT -- ** Note in the Swingin' Sixties, our youthful generation were nicknamed 'Swingers' -- not to be mistaken for the subsequent definition of a 'Swinger'...


----------



## K.E.W.

elvisfan4life said:


> Ladies I am loving this history of coach far better than any history book - why was I born in the wrong country in the wrong decade??.



Isn't it fabulous?!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I have one of these except it is all one color. It is called a mini safari. There are some pictures of these and other Bonnie Cashin bags in the Reference Library: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-vintage-classic-pieces-here.292004/  Coach made a version of these a few years ago. It was called the Cady and was made in prints. IMO, it wasn't as cute as the originals.
> 
> Bonnie Cashin made a larger version that I wish I could find.
> 
> I have a two tone reissue of a Bonnie Cashin design from the early 90s.



Your entire vintage collection sounds so amazing!  Thx for the suggested link, too.


----------



## Hobbsy

Hyacinth said:


> If memory serves, you're in the UK? If you want to talk about great countries and decades for fashion you can't do any better than Britain in the Swingin' Sixties. We got the watered-down versions of Mary Quant and Carnaby Street fashions in the US, and almost _everyone_ used Yardley's London Look makeup and nail "varnish" (Twiggy eyes and white lipstick!) but I would have sold my soul to have been living in London during that time instead of Chicago. What an amazing time and place for fashion as well as music.


I'd love to live in London right now!


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> YES!!  Omg, that brings back such memories!!
> 
> I can just 'smell' those Yardley fruity scented lip smacker/lipstick tubes in their colorful 'tinny' containers!  Couldnt they   be worn like a lanyard, around the neck?  And those white 'Go Go' boots!  Those 'bell bottoms' days were TDF at the time, but when they resurfaced later on in the fashion world, I found them repulsive...I'm not sure if I never truly liked them and wore them under teenage peer pressure, or if I resented what was once so unique to our Hippie generation was now 'cool' for the younger generation, lol!
> 
> And how about Bonne Bell makeup -- or was that right BEFORE the Swinger**  Sixties trend?  I think they pushed Bonne Bell products in what was called 'charm school'...where you spent a day with your pre-teen BFF, learning how to 'walk' like a young lady?!  Now I want to do some googling, haha!
> 
> EDIT -- ** Note in the Swingin' Sixties, our youthful generation were nicknamed 'Swingers' -- not to be mistaken for the subsequent definition of a 'Swinger'...


I begged my mom for bell bottoms. Everyone in my school was wearing wool plaid bell bottoms. I finally got a pair. They cost $20, which was very expensive at the time. I also had a purple and green striped mini dress. It was straight up and down, and I loved it. I had the Twiggy body, all bones, but not the huge eyes.


----------



## Hyacinth

K.E.W. said:


> YES!!  Omg, that brings back such memories!!
> 
> I can just 'smell' those Yardley fruity scented lip smacker/lipstick tubes in their colorful 'tinny' containers!  Couldnt they   be worn like a lanyard, around the neck?  And those white 'Go Go' boots!  Those 'bell bottoms' days were TDF at the time, but when they resurfaced later on in the fashion world, I found them repulsive...I'm not sure if I never truly liked them and wore them under teenage peer pressure, or if I resented what was once so unique to our Hippie generation was now 'cool' for the younger generation, lol!
> 
> And how about Bonne Bell makeup -- or was that right BEFORE the Swinger**  Sixties trend?  I think they pushed Bonne Bell products in what was called 'charm school'...where you spent a day with your pre-teen BFF, learning how to 'walk' like a young lady?!  Now I want to do some googling, haha!
> 
> EDIT -- ** Note in the Swingin' Sixties, our youthful generation were nicknamed 'Swingers' -- not to be mistaken for the subsequent definition of a 'Swinger'...



I think Bonnie Bell was about the same time. And I remember the Yardley Lip Smackers even though we weren't allowed to wear them in high school.. The Preppies or "cliques" as we called them, meaning the classic prep school / classic early Coach and maybe Dooney handbags / penny loafers and white socks / sweater sets / natural hairdos, were usually the BB wearers. The Mod Wannabees and some of the Greasers went for variations of the London Look, especially white lipstick. So I guess we had Preppies in addition to the classic British Mods and Rockers. But of course we were all "Perfect Young Ladies", dontcha know? The school musical my senior year actually was "The Boy Friend".

"Walking like a young lady" - OMG, I remember those lessons in High School. Mine was a Catholic all-girls "academy" and I still remember the "walk as if you were holding a quarter between your butt cheeks" admonitions. Lots of good times, especially with Beatlemania and folk music both being The Big Thing.


----------



## MooMooVT

Hyacinth said:


> I think Bonnie Bell was about the same time. And I remember the Yardley Lip Smackers even though we weren't allowed to wear them in high school.. The Preppies or "cliques" as we called them, meaning the classic prep school / classic early Coach and maybe Dooney handbags / penny loafers and white socks / sweater sets / natural hairdos, were usually the BB wearers. The Mod Wannabees and some of the Greasers went for variations of the London Look, especially white lipstick. So I guess we had Preppies in addition to the classic British Mods and Rockers. But of course we were all "Perfect Young Ladies", dontcha know? The school musical my senior year actually was "The Boy Friend".
> 
> "Walking like a young lady" - OMG, I remember those lessons in High School. Mine was a Catholic all-girls "academy" and I still remember the "walk as if you were holding a quarter between your butt cheeks" admonitions. Lots of good times, especially with Beatlemania and folk music both being The Big Thing.


Ah! I ad the Lip Smackers, Bonnie Bell, Coach, Dooney & even Gucci back then, etc. Ditto 12 years Catholic (co-ed) school. Having flashbacks now.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I begged my mom for bell bottoms. Everyone in my school was wearing wool plaid bell bottoms. I finally got a pair. They cost $20, which was very expensive at the time. I also had a purple and green striped mini dress. It was straight up and down, and I loved it. I had the Twiggy body, all bones, but not the huge eyes.



Was that dress one of the Empire-waisted ones with polka dots on top and vertical stripes below? I had one of those, lime green and turquoise. Couldn't wear it to school though, we had to wear the dreaded uniform - solid blazer, plaid pleated skirt and "klunkies". At least for Junior and Senior year they came out with a new blazer design - collarless. Everyone flipped over them, we were wearing Beatle jackets!


----------



## okdot

Thanks for sharing these memories - it's so interesting to me. I gather I'm a bit younger than you guys, I even had to google some of these clothing terms  My mother has told me stories about growing up in a communist country and how there were hardly any jeans available at all. She was one of the lucky few because her mother was great at sewing and would make her lovely clothes. She also had some 'connections' and managed to get her hands on some jeans after waiting for months. It's hard to imagine for me now a days, we're so lucky here and now. Your stories are fascinating to read and I've often wondered while looking at Twiggy's photos what it was really like during that time in terms of fashion.


----------



## ZSP

Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.  

I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.

Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol


I hope the water doesn't reach your daughter. It must be so scary. I've seen some of the pictures from Houston. I'm sending you a cyber hug.

I remember once being in the car with my grandmother and the radio started playing Smoke Gets in Your Eyes by the Platters (released in 1973) and she started singing along! I didn't know the song was written in 1933. Everything comes around again.


----------



## LL777

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol


Can she get to Richmond TX? Gallery furniture store accepts people with pets.


----------



## LL777

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol


https://communityimpact.com/houston...wo-shelters-monday-morning-flooding-evacuees/


----------



## ZSP

LL777 said:


> Can she get to Richmond TX? Gallery furniture store accepts people with pets.



I do not know how to multi-quote...Whateve, thanks so much and LL777, thanks for that info.  I've passed it on and for the update on the local school shelter taking pets.  Maybe their info was bad. 

It's all much appreciated.

LL777, where are you?  Not in harms way, I hope.


----------



## holiday123

Just arrived, Coach exotics strap. Gives my bags a new look and makes these dinky bags with the non-adjustable strap usable for me crossbody. I love that it is nice and thick, so comfortable. Thanks to @AntRay23 for enabling me  Even came in a tiny dustbag.  Now I need more!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Just arrived, Coach exotics strap. Gives my bags a new look and makes these dinky bags with the non-adjustable strap usable for me crossbody. I love that it is nice and thick, so comfortable. Thanks to @AntRay23 for enabling me [emoji2] Even came in a tiny dustbag.  Now I need more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808356
> View attachment 3808354
> View attachment 3808355


Yay! It looks great. These straps might allow me to really consider a Dinky 24.


----------



## K.E.W.

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol




Oh, I'm sorry to hear about your Texas situation!  A big cyber hug from me too!  It's so kind of you to pay for a pet friendly hotel!!  That must be a relief for all involved, the critters need assistance too!


----------



## K.E.W.

LL777 said:


> Can she get to Richmond TX? Gallery furniture store accepts people with pets.




@LL777, you're the best!


----------



## valv54

holiday123 said:


> Just arrived, Coach exotics strap. Gives my bags a new look and makes these dinky bags with the non-adjustable strap usable for me crossbody. I love that it is nice and thick, so comfortable. Thanks to @AntRay23 for enabling me  Even came in a tiny dustbag.  Now I need more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808356
> View attachment 3808354
> View attachment 3808355


Yep....settled...need that.


----------



## LL777

ZSP said:


> I do not know how to multi-quote...Whateve, thanks so much and LL777, thanks for that info.  I've passed it on and for the update on the local school shelter taking pets.  Maybe their info was bad.
> 
> It's all much appreciated.
> 
> LL777, where are you?  Not in harms way, I hope.


We are in Sugar Land TX. I am watching local news and they are saying that a lot of places open their doors for people with pets. Tell her to check on local churches as well. I hope your daughter and her family will make it safe.


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> Just arrived, Coach exotics strap. Gives my bags a new look and makes these dinky bags with the non-adjustable strap usable for me crossbody. I love that it is nice and thick, so comfortable. Thanks to @AntRay23 for enabling me [emoji2] Even came in a tiny dustbag.  Now I need more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808356
> View attachment 3808354
> View attachment 3808355


So perfect!! I need something adjustable for my Dinky as well. I'm also really pleased to see how well it pairs with the Olive Rogue! 

How tall are you, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> So perfect!! I need something adjustable for my Dinky as well. I'm also really pleased to see how well it pairs with the Olive Rogue!
> 
> How tall are you, if you don't mind my asking?


I'm 5'4, it is NOT adjusted to the smallest hole  in the mod shot picture. It looks like it. Can go a hole more on each side.


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> I'm 5'4, it is NOT adjusted to the smallest hole  in the mod shot picture. It looks like it. Can go a hole more on each side.


Thank you so much for the info!! Looks like I'll have to check this out for sure!


----------



## Iamminda

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol


Thinking of you and your loved ones and others who are affected!!


----------



## MKB0925

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol


Prayers for your daughter and her family! I am amazed at all these pictures that I am seeing so heartbreaking.


----------



## okdot

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol



So sorry you and your family are going through that. My thoughts are with your family and everyone else effected by this tragedy. I hope you can let us know how things are going. I'm happy to hear you are taking such good care of the pets as well, many are often forgotten during hurricanes.


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> Just arrived, Coach exotics strap. Gives my bags a new look and makes these dinky bags with the non-adjustable strap usable for me crossbody. I love that it is nice and thick, so comfortable. Thanks to @AntRay23 for enabling me [emoji2] Even came in a tiny dustbag.  Now I need more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808356
> View attachment 3808354
> View attachment 3808355


That's great! Looks good on all.


----------



## ZSP

LL777 said:


> We are in Sugar Land TX. I am watching local news and they are saying that a lot of places open their doors for people with pets. Tell her to check on local churches as well. I hope your daughter and her family will make it safe.



Am familiar with Sugar Land.  Hope you too get a break in the rainfall.

Again, I so appreciate the info you posted and I passed it on.  But, they decided to shelter in place and hope for the best.  They moved valuables and needed supplies upstairs and unplugged everything downstairs from the wall sockets.  The kids didn't want to leave the cats even tho they would have fared well with a couple of clean litter boxes and multiple water and food bowls.  The dogs, not so much.  So to keep the stress level down, they decided to stay.  

I know I won't sleep a wink tonight.  I'm praying hard water doesn't get in their lower level.  They're not in a flood plain and therefore don't have flood insurance and I'm not sure how regular homeowners insurance handles acts of God.  They don't have a lot of disposable income.

Thanks to others who responded also.  I'm sorry I didn't make note of your ID's and multi-quoting is not cooperating for me.


----------



## Lucylu29

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol



Prayers for your family. What a tragedy. I can't imagine what it would be like to have to leave your home behind and worry about your precious pets in the meantime. There are a few organizations right now taking donations to help out with animal rescue in the flooded areas if any of you are interested in donating. Ones I can think of off the top of my head are Greater Good, Alley Cat Allies, and the Humane Society.


----------



## K.E.W.

ZSP said:


> Am familiar with Sugar Land.  Hope you too get a break in the rainfall.
> 
> Again, I so appreciate the info you posted and I passed it on.  But, they decided to shelter in place and hope for the best.  They moved valuables and needed supplies upstairs and unplugged everything downstairs from the wall sockets.  The kids didn't want to leave the cats even tho they would have fared well with a couple of clean litter boxes and multiple water and food bowls.  The dogs, not so much.  So to keep the stress level down, they decided to stay.
> 
> I know I won't sleep a wink tonight.  I'm praying hard water doesn't get in their lower level.  They're not in a flood plain and therefore don't have flood insurance and I'm not sure how regular homeowners insurance handles acts of God.  They don't have a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Thanks to others who responded also.  I'm sorry I didn't make note of your ID's and multi-quoting is not cooperating for me.




Best wishes for you and your family -- those pets are extremely lucky to have your family for 'parents'!  I hope you can get at least a little rest!


----------



## eleanors36

ZSP said:


> Ladies...ladies...I'm tripping!  lol    Day dreaming and I'm not even high!  lol  Loving all this talk of days gone by.
> 
> I'd share some of my own but right now am in constant touch with my daughter and three grandchildren in Katy TX  The rain just won't stop and the water is getting closer and closer to coming in their house.  They have pets...the local shelter isn't accepting them so I've told her to start calling around for a pet friendly hotel...we'd pay.  This is so upsetting.  I'm 700+ miles away.
> 
> Thanks for this distraction.  Those times were good for me and the memories priceless.  One funny, I have three granddaughters and they never believed some of the things they wear I wore way back then.  My hip huggers are their low rise.  lol  I tell them I was hip long before they were even born.  lol


I've got a lot of friends in the Houston area, and I am so concerned for them.  Wish your family the very best.  This is unbelievable.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hyacinth said:


> If memory serves, you're in the UK? If you want to talk about great countries and decades for fashion you can't do any better than Britain in the Swingin' Sixties. We got the watered-down versions of Mary Quant and Carnaby Street fashions in the US, and almost _everyone_ used Yardley's London Look makeup and nail "varnish" (Twiggy eyes and white lipstick!) but I would have sold my soul to have been living in London during that time instead of Chicago. What an amazing time and place for fashion as well as music.


The 70,s was my era my friends drooled over Donny osmond or David Cassidy and the bay city rollers yuk!! I found Elvis when I was 3 and no one has ever come close since and never will


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hobbsy said:


> I'd love to live in London right now!


Swopsy


----------



## elvisfan4life

ZSP said:


> Am familiar with Sugar Land.  Hope you too get a break in the rainfall.
> 
> Again, I so appreciate the info you posted and I passed it on.  But, they decided to shelter in place and hope for the best.  They moved valuables and needed supplies upstairs and unplugged everything downstairs from the wall sockets.  The kids didn't want to leave the cats even tho they would have fared well with a couple of clean litter boxes and multiple water and food bowls.  The dogs, not so much.  So to keep the stress level down, they decided to stay.
> 
> I know I won't sleep a wink tonight.  I'm praying hard water doesn't get in their lower level.  They're not in a flood plain and therefore don't have flood insurance and I'm not sure how regular homeowners insurance handles acts of God.  They don't have a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Thanks to others who responded also.  I'm sorry I didn't make note of your ID's and multi-quoting is not cooperating for me.


Praying for all those affected xx


----------



## Hobbsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Swopsy


Lol, what's swopsy?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hobbsy said:


> Lol, what's swopsy?


Lets swop places lol


----------



## Hobbsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Lets swop places lol


Oh,OK! You're in London?


----------



## ZSP

I still don't know how to multi quote but thanks to everyone and I hope those who have friends/family also in the affected areas are safe and dry this morning.  
I'm happy to say my daughters home and vehicles are dry. Divine intervention, lots of prayers and good thoughts and a little help from Mother Nature...one or all I'm so happy.  The water was literally an inch within invading their home and my daughter said it was like a miracle.  Suddenly, the rains slacked somewhat and slowly the water at her doors began to recede.  She was very emotional relating all that to me in the early morning hours. So was I.  
Good thing is that while it's still raining, it's not as intense as the past days and her cul de sac has slowly drained too. 
Last night was very hard as they watched their neighbors evacuating on foot, pushing kids and animals on rafts and inflatable baby pool, adults carrying suitcases with what they needed while at the shelters.  She said it was like being on a ship and watching everyone go except her.  But she felt in her heart they'd made the best decision for their family and I had to support that despite what I felt or thought.  
 She ventured out with the kids today hoping to buy a cake mix and birthday cards for her oldest...today is Paige's 17th birthday.  Most roads were passable and bayous/retention pond levels receding as well. But her Kroger was apparently operating on a skeleton staff and only letting in 15 shoppers at a time and the line was long and the wait more than an hour so they left.  But the housebound kids enjoyed getting out of the house.  
So, thanks again, for all the support.  I am grateful.  I'm still praying for the rains to let up and a little sunshine tomorrow.  Everyone be safe.


----------



## K.E.W.

ZSP said:


> I still don't know how to multi quote but thanks to everyone and I hope those who have friends/family also in the affected areas are safe and dry this morning.
> I'm happy to say my daughters home and vehicles are dry. Divine intervention, lots of prayers and good thoughts and a little help from Mother Nature...one or all I'm so happy.  The water was literally an inch within invading their home and my daughter said it was like a miracle.  Suddenly, the rains slacked somewhat and slowly the water at her doors began to recede.  She was very emotional relating all that to me in the early morning hours. So was I.
> Good thing is that while it's still raining, it's not as intense as the past days and her cul de sac has slowly drained too.
> Last night was very hard as they watched their neighbors evacuating on foot, pushing kids and animals on rafts and inflatable baby pool, adults carrying suitcases with what they needed while at the shelters.  She said it was like being on a ship and watching everyone go except her.  But she felt in her heart they'd made the best decision for their family and I had to support that despite what I felt or thought.
> She ventured out with the kids today hoping to buy a cake mix and birthday cards for her oldest...today is Paige's 17th birthday.  Most roads were passable and bayous/retention pond levels receding as well. But her Kroger was apparently operating on a skeleton staff and only letting in 15 shoppers at a time and the line was long and the wait more than an hour so they left.  But the housebound kids enjoyed getting out of the house.
> So, thanks again, for all the support.  I am grateful.  I'm still praying for the rains to let up and a little sunshine tomorrow.  Everyone be safe.




What wonderful news!  Thx for letting us know -- don't worry about multi-quoting on here - it's just a Purse Forum!

I hope the weather conditions continue improving, day by day!


----------



## Raech

pas said:


> My summer sale reveal is a disappointing one, unfortunately. My first Coach bag in years, and it arrived with no shoulder strap or dust cover, along with a sizable ballpoint pen mark. Customer care said there were a few in stock in one store on the other side of the country, so my options are to return to a local store and have them handle the exchange for one of the last remaining ones, or just return it for a refund. I was really looking forward to this bag, but the problems have taken the fun out of the experience. Now trying to decide whether I like the bag enough to go through the hassle of trekking to the store to do an exchange, or if I should just drop it off at UPS on my way to work on Monday and be done with it.
> 
> View attachment 3772270
> View attachment 3772271


This is a favorite of mine. What did you end up doing?


----------



## Raech

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Last weekend at the outlet I picked up a Mickey luggage tag.
> 
> View attachment 3719425
> 
> View attachment 3719434
> 
> 
> I also found this wallet at a really great price for my husband.
> 
> View attachment 3719427
> 
> View attachment 3719428
> 
> 
> Well today I got this!  I have been wanting a Rogue bag ever since they came out, but for some reason I couldn't decide on a color.  As soon as I saw this on the website I emailed my SA to put it on hold for me!  The color is really hard to describe, but I don't have anything like it in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3719417
> 
> View attachment 3719429
> 
> View attachment 3719430
> 
> 
> I also got the hang tag monogrammed with my initials.
> 
> View attachment 3719419


Steel Blue Rogue. I am very blue picky. This is the one for me. I am probably buying it tomorrow.


----------



## carterazo

I HAD to get these. [emoji56] [emoji7] [emoji41]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I HAD to get these. [emoji56] [emoji7] [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809326


Congrats!  These are so darn cute!  Are these pen/pencil holders?  Are they available in store now?   I like these.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I HAD to get these. [emoji56] [emoji7] [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809326


Congrats! These are so adorable. My outlet did not receive the pencil cases.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  These are so darn cute!  Are these pen/pencil holders?  Are they available in store now?   I like these.


Thanks! Yes they hold both. They are long enough to hold pencils (they come with 4 pencils inside.) But they are relatively thin, so when you put in a pen it doesn't slip out.  Yes, they are at the outlets right now. 


SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! These are so adorable. My outlet did not receive the pencil cases.


Thanks! Not all outlets got them. The one near me didn't, but I called one that's 45 mins away and they had them. The SA put the orange and beechwood on hold for me. In the end, I decided to take only these three. [emoji6]


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> I HAD to get these. [emoji56] [emoji7] [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809326



I guess you'll never have a loose pen floating around in your bags!  They are sooo cute!


----------



## carterazo

K.E.W. said:


> I guess you'll never have a loose pen floating around in your bags!  They are sooo cute!


I definitely shouldn't.  [emoji38] 
Thanks!


----------



## SweetCherries

Nice!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LauraTracy

Matching wallet arrived also on clearance


----------



## Chiichan

My new Bandit hobo with Tooled Tea Roses. [emoji7] 






With the small bag inside



Without the small bag and my Dino wristlet for reference on the roominess


----------



## leechiyong

So excited for this purchase.  I'd considered making a custom Rogue 36 with all grey smooth leather as a work bag, so was over the moon when they came out with the brief (my preferred shape) this season.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> So excited for this purchase.  I'd considered making a custom Rogue 36 with all grey smooth leather as a work bag, so was over the moon when they came out with the brief (my preferred shape) this season.
> View attachment 3809643


Ooh, is it being shipped or did you buy on person? Congrats  That leather looks so gorgeous!! Is it smooth glovetanned, and what's the color? Can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## leechiyong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, is it being shipped or did you buy on person? Congrats  That leather looks so gorgeous!! Is it smooth glovetanned, and what's the color? Can't wait to hear more about it!


Thanks!  Ordered online and was delivered last night.  It is smooth glovetanned in heather grey and the interior is burgundy (I think) smooth leather.


----------



## Chiichan

leechiyong said:


> So excited for this purchase.  I'd considered making a custom Rogue 36 with all grey smooth leather as a work bag, so was over the moon when they came out with the brief (my preferred shape) this season.
> View attachment 3809643



Is it the 39? It's sooo pretty! I'm so used to the 1941 pebbled leather, I almost forgot how gorgeous smooth leather is. What color is the interior? 

Clearly I haven't seen any Rogue Briefs or 39s irl.


----------



## leechiyong

Chiichan said:


> Is it the 39? It's sooo pretty! I'm so used to the 1941 pebbled leather, I almost forgot how gorgeous smooth leather is. What color is the interior?
> 
> Clearly I haven't seen any Rogue Briefs or 39s irl.


Thank you!  It's the men's brief, so longer in length, shorter in height, and shallower than the 39.  Interior is smooth burgundy or bordeaux leather.


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> My new Bandit hobo with Tooled Tea Roses. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3809580
> 
> View attachment 3809581
> 
> 
> With the small bag inside
> View attachment 3809582
> 
> 
> Without the small bag and my Dino wristlet for reference on the roominess
> View attachment 3809584


I love this hobo & bandit. My friend said Monday in a store looking.... It looked off on me. [emoji19]


----------



## Chiichan

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It's the men's brief, so longer in length, shorter in height, and shallower than the 39.  Interior is smooth burgundy or bordeaux leather.



Ooohhh nice! Pics? lol we love pictures here! It comes with the one long strap rather than the two smaller ones right? I really liked the idea of the Rogue Brief for myself, but my job doesn't require me to carry files/ important documents or a laptop. Enjoy it!


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> My new Bandit hobo with Tooled Tea Roses. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3809580
> 
> View attachment 3809581
> 
> 
> With the small bag inside
> View attachment 3809582
> 
> 
> Without the small bag and my Dino wristlet for reference on the roominess
> View attachment 3809584


WOW! Love this Chiichan! Is this the 39 or the smaller size? Can we coax you into a few mod shots? Thanks in advance! Hoping for a Bandit soon


----------



## Hobbsy

Chiichan said:


> My new Bandit hobo with Tooled Tea Roses. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3809580
> 
> View attachment 3809581
> 
> 
> With the small bag inside
> View attachment 3809582
> 
> 
> Without the small bag and my Dino wristlet for reference on the roominess
> View attachment 3809584


This is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

leechiyong said:


> So excited for this purchase.  I'd considered making a custom Rogue 36 with all grey smooth leather as a work bag, so was over the moon when they came out with the brief (my preferred shape) this season.
> View attachment 3809643


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iluvhaute

How heavy is the Rogue 36? Would it be unmanageable with a 15 inch laptop?


----------



## Lucylu29

leechiyong said:


> So excited for this purchase.  I'd considered making a custom Rogue 36 with all grey smooth leather as a work bag, so was over the moon when they came out with the brief (my preferred shape) this season.
> View attachment 3809643



This is very nice. Can we see pics of what the smooth burgundy leather looks like on the inside? Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I HAD to get these. [emoji56] [emoji7] [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809326


I love these! How cool.


----------



## leechiyong

Lucylu29 said:


> This is very nice. Can we see pics of what the smooth burgundy leather looks like on the inside? Thanks!


Here you go:


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I love these! How cool.


Thank you!


----------



## Lucylu29

leechiyong said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 3810239



Thank you! I bet it feels so buttery smooth! I think the smooth leather makes more sense for a briefcase rather than the suede as I would imagine it makes it easier to slide papers and folders in and out of the pockets.


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> WOW! Love this Chiichan! Is this the 39 or the smaller size? Can we coax you into a few mod shots? Thanks in advance! Hoping for a Bandit soon



Haha! I posted one in the Ban thread lol but I'll post it here as well.  It's the 39. I wished it came in the smaller size with this combination but I tend to like my Hobo's big. I also have an Edie 42. 

I'm 5'1 and chunky for reference. Haha


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> Haha! I posted one in the Ban thread lol but I'll post it here as well.  It's the 39. I wished it came in the smaller size with this combination but I tend to like my Hobo's big. I also have an Edie 42.
> 
> I'm 5'1 and chunky for reference. Haha
> 
> View attachment 3810937


 OMG killing me. I want this bag. Only bag I can recall that has royal purple suede. ::faints::


----------



## Sarah03

I purchased this little cutie & wanted to share a picture. The details are absolutely adorable & the bag is well made! Unfortunately, I will be returning it as the bag is too small for my taste. For the price of the bag, it has to be true love. It's sold out on Coach.com, so if anyone is interested I can let you know the location of my return [emoji4]


----------



## Haymarie1

ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!


So pretty! Love it


----------



## Chiichan

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased this little cutie & wanted to share a picture. The details are absolutely adorable & the bag is well made! Unfortunately, I will be returning it as the bag is too small for my taste. For the price of the bag, it has to be true love. It's sold out on Coach.com, so if anyone is interested I can let you know the location of my return [emoji4]
> View attachment 3811074



How cute! How big is it? Are the hangtag/ keyhood thing the same size as the ones that come with the Rogue?


----------



## Sarah03

Chiichan said:


> How cute! How big is it? Are the hangtag/ keyhood thing the same size as the ones that come with the Rogue?



It's similar in size to the dinky, but it holds more. I could fit my LV zippy coin pouch, a wristlet, my sunglasses, & iPhone 7. The clochette & hangtag are the same size as the ones on the Rogue. I think LL77 posted some pics in the fall 2017 thread and they are really good representations of the size


----------



## Chiichan

Sarah03 said:


> It's similar in size to the dinky, but it holds more. I could fit my LV zippy coin pouch, a wristlet, my sunglasses, & iPhone 7. The clochette & hangtag are the same size as the ones on the Rogue. I think LL77 posted some pics in the fall 2017 thread and they are really good representations of the size



Hmm too small for me then. lol I'm a big bag girl. I like the idea of them though. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## MooMooVT

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased this little cutie & wanted to share a picture. The details are absolutely adorable & the bag is well made! Unfortunately, I will be returning it as the bag is too small for my taste. For the price of the bag, it has to be true love. It's sold out on Coach.com, so if anyone is interested I can let you know the location of my return [emoji4]
> View attachment 3811074


I literally just swooned over this bag. Audibly. My husband noticed then I had to admit it was over a bag. I showed him this pic & he got it. Kinda


----------



## Sarah03

Chiichan said:


> Hmm too small for me then. lol I'm a big bag girl. I like the idea of them though. Sorry it didn't work out.


Same here! I like bags similar in size to the Regular Rogue! The only small bag I use regularly is my Rhyder 24- it holds the same amount as the regular Rogue!
No worries- I was on the fence about the kisslock bags, so I hurried to order my favorite before it sold out. Seeing it in person helped me make up my mind. [emoji16]


MooMooVT said:


> I literally just swooned over this bag. Audibly. My husband noticed then I had to admit it was over a bag. I showed him this pic & he got it. Kinda


Lol! Well if you are interested in buying it I can let you know when I return it to my Coach store!


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> Haha! I posted one in the Ban thread lol but I'll post it here as well.  It's the 39. I wished it came in the smaller size with this combination but I tend to like my Hobo's big. I also have an Edie 42.
> 
> I'm 5'1 and chunky for reference. Haha
> 
> View attachment 3810937


Thank you!! Love the Bandit & it looks great on you. Enjoy & Thanks again. It really does help


----------



## MooMooVT

Sarah03 said:


> Same here! I like bags similar in size to the Regular Rogue! The only small bag I use regularly is my Rhyder 24- it holds the same amount as the regular Rogue!
> No worries- I was on the fence about the kisslock bags, so I hurried to order my favorite before it sold out. Seeing it in person helped me make up my mind. [emoji16]
> 
> Lol! Well if you are interested in buying it I can let you know when I return it to my Coach store!


I wish   I did purchase a Dinky Cherry & I'm holding out for a Bandit. Almost bought this one instead. Sophie's Choice sometimes


----------



## Sarah03

MooMooVT said:


> I wish   I did purchase a Dinky Cherry & I'm holding out for a Bandit. Almost bought this one instead. Sophie's Choice sometimes



The Cherry Dinky is adorable! I also like the new embellished Bandits. It's so tough to pick out a new bag when there are so many cute options!


----------



## MooMooVT

Tried to save a little on the Dinky Cherry vs kisslock with Bandit in mind & hopes of more kisslock & refinements to sizes, etc down the road. A tangled web, indeed... FML


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased this little cutie & wanted to share a picture. The details are absolutely adorable & the bag is well made! Unfortunately, I will be returning it as the bag is too small for my taste. For the price of the bag, it has to be true love. It's sold out on Coach.com, so if anyone is interested I can let you know the location of my return [emoji4]
> View attachment 3811074


I bought this bag as well and I agree that it is really small. However, I'm going to make it work because it it adorable. I think I see a bigger size in my future as well.


----------



## Haymarie1

Haymarie1 said:


> So pretty! Love it


----------



## Chiichan

Sarah03 said:


> Same here! I like bags similar in size to the Regular Rogue! The only small bag I use regularly is my Rhyder 24- it holds the same amount as the regular Rogue!



I missed out on the Rhyder! Those are so nice! I hardly ever reach for my dinkies. ☹️ and if I do, I always end up bringing a second "just in case" bag for things that don't fit haha



MooMooVT said:


> I wish   I did purchase a Dinky Cherry & I'm holding out for a Bandit. Almost bought this one instead. Sophie's Choice sometimes



Yay! Is is the one in you profile pic? The dinky is so darn cute. I like touching all of them when they are hanging at my store. Coach is really making it tough to choose. Everything is so cute.


----------



## yellowbernie

Chiichan said:


> My new Bandit hobo with Tooled Tea Roses. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3809580
> 
> View attachment 3809581
> 
> 
> With the small bag inside
> View attachment 3809582
> 
> 
> Without the small bag and my Dino wristlet for reference on the roominess
> View attachment 3809584


I this the larger size or the smaller one?  Gorgeous bag.


----------



## yellowbernie

yellowbernie said:


> I this the larger size or the smaller one?  Gorgeous bag.


Never mind I see you already answered.  Wish it was the smaller size.


----------



## Chiichan

yellowbernie said:


> Never mind I see you already answered.  Wish it was the smaller size.



I did too. I haven't seen the smaller bandit. But if I'm going by the sizes on the website, the smaller one is the size of the Edie 31. For me, it's a touch too small. There is the purple one?


----------



## Sarah03

Chiichan said:


> I missed out on the Rhyder! Those are so nice! I hardly ever reach for my dinkies. ☹️ and if I do, I always end up bringing a second "just in case" bag for things that don't fit haha


I have a Tea Rose Dinky & rarely carry it due to the size. It's definitely a "special occasion" bag. If only the dinky was a bit wider! 


SEWDimples said:


> I bought this bag as well and I agree that it is really small. However, I'm going to make it work because it it adorable. I think I see a bigger size in my future as well.


Awesome! I think it is so adorable & I wish I could make it work. [emoji20]


----------



## holiday123

Tearose tooling strap arrived. Love the details... Studs, rivets and glitter edge coat. Best part about these is the dogleash clips are 100% removable so you can switch to something bigger /smaller or different finish depending on the purse


----------



## Raech

holiday123 said:


> Tearose tooling strap arrived. Love the details... Studs, rivets and glitter edge coat. Best part about these is the dogleash clips are 100% removable so you can switch to something bigger /smaller or different finish depending on the purse [emoji2]


Well, the top buckles will still be the other color, but they seem pretty neutral. I'm waiting on snake [emoji216] to arrive.[emoji3]


----------



## Raech

holiday123 said:


> Tearose tooling strap arrived. Love the details... Studs, rivets and glitter edge coat. Best part about these is the dogleash clips are 100% removable so you can switch to something bigger /smaller or different finish depending on the purse [emoji2]


Thank you so much for all the wonderful photos and information. I appreciate it.


----------



## holiday123

Raech said:


> Well, the top buckles will still be the other color, but they seem pretty neutral. I'm waiting on snake [emoji216] to arrive.[emoji3]


Yeah I'm mostly excited to be able to use a smaller clip, not as concerned about the matching finish part since the buckle is small enough.

Hope you like yours too.


----------



## Raech

I'm sooooo curious to see and find out the other ones coming. I am a huge fan of crossbody options.


----------



## 2cello

Where are people buying the straps?  I don't see them on-line.  Am I missing them?


----------



## holiday123

2cello said:


> Where are people buying the straps?  I don't see them on-line.  Am I missing them?


A sales associate or Jax can order. There is a linked one in  chestnut too, looks like it has light gold hardware though. Will definitely need to change that out with the gunmetal when it gets here.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Tearose tooling strap arrived. Love the details... Studs, rivets and glitter edge coat. Best part about these is the dogleash clips are 100% removable so you can switch to something bigger /smaller or different finish depending on the purse


Cool! So some thought was really put into these straps. Looking forward to buying one.


----------



## Raech

SEWDimples said:


> Cool! So some thought was really put into these straps. Looking forward to buying one.


There will be a links one and several others. I'm excited. My SA Ordered my snake from Jax. Cos I saw it here too and was like...wait a minute...


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Cool! So some thought was really put into these straps. Looking forward to buying one.


Yes! Or knowing coach it ws inadvertent.

Ah, just realized you can just loop the leather strap directly through the hardware on the purse, you don't even need a dogleash clip.


----------



## holiday123

Raech said:


> There will be a links one and several others. I'm excited. My SA Ordered my snake from Jax. Cos I saw it here too and was like...wait a minute...


Chestnut linked is available to order. Gold hardware


----------



## Raech

holiday123 said:


> Yes! Or knowing coach it ws inadvertent.
> 
> Ah, just realized you can just loop the leather strap directly through the hardware on the purse, you don't even need a dogleash clip.


OMG I didn't think of that before either. Lol. I'm 5'8". So once it arrives I'll see if it works for me that way.


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> Chestnut linked is available to order. Gold hardware


Do you have a picture?


----------



## holiday123

Raech said:


> OMG I didn't think of that before either. Lol. I'm 5'8". So once it arrives I'll see if it works for me that way.


Maybe not if you're that tall, although there is space to punch an extra hole or 2...


----------



## holiday123

Hobbsy said:


> Do you have a picture?


No, I ordered site unseen. I'm kind of hoping  it'll look something like the below but light gold hardware . Will post when it arrives.


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> No, I ordered site unseen. I'm kind of hoping  it'll look something like the below but light gold hardware . Will post when it arrives.


I can't wait to see it. I love these links on everything Coach has done!


----------



## holiday123

Hobbsy said:


> I can't wait to see it. I love these links on everything Coach has done!


I agree and was hoping for an option with browns. Not a gold hardware fan though, but it will go with a bunch of my bags.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hobbsy said:


> I can't wait to see it. I love these links on everything Coach has done!


Mulberry did it first my vintage ayler


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Mulberry did it first my vintage ayler


Ooh I Iike that!


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Ooh I Iike that!


Stuart Vevers from his mulberry days


----------



## Hobbsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Mulberry did it first my vintage ayler


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Stuart Vevers from his mulberry days


Stuart! I [emoji173] him!


----------



## wintotty

Raech said:


> There will be a links one and several others. I'm excited. My SA Ordered my snake from Jax. Cos I saw it here too and was like...wait a minute...



Could you tell me how much the exotic strap?


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> Tearose tooling strap arrived. Love the details... Studs, rivets and glitter edge coat. Best part about these is the dogleash clips are 100% removable so you can switch to something bigger /smaller or different finish depending on the purse



Ohhh I love it!  Can you share the details so I can order one? (Sorry if it was already posted, I searched & couldn't find it).


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> Ohhh I love it!  Can you share the details so I can order one? (Sorry if it was already posted, I searched & couldn't find it).


sure, here you go:

T ROS TLNG STRP;DK/BLC              150.00 D
  87293  DKBLC


----------



## holiday123

wintotty said:


> Could you tell me how much the exotic strap?


They are all $150!  Not bad for genuine snakeskin.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Tearose tooling strap arrived. Love the details... Studs, rivets and glitter edge coat. Best part about these is the dogleash clips are 100% removable so you can switch to something bigger /smaller or different finish depending on the purse



Love this!!! That's awesome that the clips actually come off.  I cant wait to see the other reveals. Do we know when these will be on Coach's website?


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> sure, here you go:
> 
> T ROS TLNG STRP;DK/BLC              150.00 D
> 87293  DKBLC



Thank you!!!


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this!!! That's awesome that the clips actually come off.  I cant wait to see the other reveals. Do we know when these will be on Coach's website?


I think the tea rose was at neimanmarcus.com, but sold out. It is/was available in black, a nude color, and cornflower.  You can order now through a SA or through Jax though.  @AntRay23 can tell you all the color options if you don't have a SA. 

I think they hit the website around November and there's supposed to be a bunch more coming out  

I'm hoping the chestnut link is multi color, if not, I may exchange for the dark turquoise exotic one.
It arrived in my town  same day I ordered from ups (I'm 2 hours from Jax) but I have to wait until Tuesday for delivery.


----------



## AntRay23

holiday123 said:


> I think the tea rose was at neimanmarcus.com, but sold out. It is/was available in black, a nude color, and cornflower.  You can order now through a SA or through Jax though.  @AntRay23 can tell you all the color options if you don't have a SA.
> 
> I think they hit the website around November and there's supposed to be a bunch more coming out
> 
> I'm hoping the chestnut link is multi color, if not, I may exchange for the dark turquoise exotic one.
> It arrived in my town  same day I ordered from ups (I'm 2 hours from Jax) but I have to wait until Tuesday for delivery.


----------



## AntRay23

holiday123 said:


> I think the tea rose was at neimanmarcus.com, but sold out. It is/was available in black, a nude color, and cornflower.  You can order now through a SA or through Jax though.  @AntRay23 can tell you all the color options if you don't have a SA.
> 
> I think they hit the website around November and there's supposed to be a bunch more coming out
> 
> I'm hoping the chestnut link is multi color, if not, I may exchange for the dark turquoise exotic one.
> It arrived in my town  same day I ordered from ups (I'm 2 hours from Jax) but I have to wait until Tuesday for delivery.


----------



## Raech

holiday123 said:


> I think the tea rose was at neimanmarcus.com, but sold out. It is/was available in black, a nude color, and cornflower.  You can order now through a SA or through Jax though.  @AntRay23 can tell you all the color options if you don't have a SA.
> 
> I think they hit the website around November and there's supposed to be a bunch more coming out
> 
> I'm hoping the chestnut link is multi color, if not, I may exchange for the dark turquoise exotic one.
> It arrived in my town  same day I ordered from ups (I'm 2 hours from Jax) but I have to wait until Tuesday for delivery.


So frustrating. My rogue and exotic strap made it to my town early Saturday morning (like 4am). Still making me wait until Tuesday.


----------



## barskin

Here are a couple of goodies I got from the online sale.
First a fill sized Sierra in coated canvas (price $66)






and next, the small (13.5") Margot in Midnight Crossgrain Leather ($139)


----------



## Raech

barskin said:


> Here are a couple of goodies I got from the online sale.
> First a fill sized Sierra in coated canvas (price $66)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and next, the small (13.5") Margot in Midnight Crossgrain Leather ($139)


I have one cross-grain leather bag. Also from previous outlet online sale. Cornflower blue minetta. It's my raining pouring bag. It doesn't look cornflower to me. Very grey based light blue.


----------



## undecided45

I was so in love with the melon rogue I had purchased that I wanted something in the same style, a little smaller and versatile, to round out my collection. The rogue 25 in black is perfect!


----------



## Raech

undecided45 said:


> I was so in love with the melon rogue I had purchased that I wanted something in the same style, a little smaller and versatile, to round out my collection. The rogue 25 in black is perfect!


Question, are you still in love with melon?


----------



## Melody03

I recently gotten this bag! From a clearance sale and I love it to bits. Don't think it qualifies as a bag but maybe more of a woc? It's just nice for me


----------



## undecided45

Raech said:


> Question, are you still in love with melon?


Great question! I AM still in love with the melon! Currently using it as my work bag & I've been wearing fall hues that compliment the color. It's bigger so I can carry much more in it. This black one's more of a weekend bag. 

Before I tried the melon on in the store, I was worried it wouldn't go with my wardrobe. What I found when I tried it on is that it went surprisingly well with a navy blue/white ensemble I was wearing, and after the purchase I found it compliments any lighter colors as well. As long as you're not wearing neon orange or something too bold to overshadow the bag, the melon is a nice touch.


----------



## Raech

undecided45 said:


> Great question! I AM still in love with the melon! Currently using it as my work bag & I've been wearing fall hues that compliment the color. It's bigger so I can carry much more in it. This black one's more of a weekend bag.
> 
> Before I tried the melon on in the store, I was worried it wouldn't go with my wardrobe. What I found when I tried it on is that it went surprisingly well with a navy blue/white ensemble I was wearing, and after the purchase I found it compliments any lighter colors as well. As long as you're not wearing neon orange or something too bold to overshadow the bag, the melon is a nice touch.


Does this color seem to be deep in the leather? My Candace in my Avatar is not deep dyed but I love it anyway. Just curious as I know blacks, browns, burgundy, and oxblood all have a deeper dye than some other colors. I only fleetingly touched this melon beauty last Monday. But my friend kept complaining she was hungry can we go.


----------



## undecided45

Raech said:


> Does this color seem to be deep in the leather? My Candace in my Avatar is not deep dyed but I love it anyway. Just curious as I know blacks, browns, burgundy, and oxblood all have a deeper dye than some other colors. I only fleetingly touched this melon beauty last Monday. But my friend kept complaining she was hungry can we go.



It does seem to be deeper in the leather as opposed to my 1941 white saddle bag that definitely has a lighter dye.  Haven't seen any dye problems in the leather & it's a beautiful contrast to the burgundy suede interior.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've bought a couple of Coach SLGs and small accessories, but I haven't bought a bag in several years, but I've been really excited to collect some Coach again. Recently I picked up a new bag and loved my experience buying from the Coach outlet! I tried on everything my heart desired, and the SA was kindly looked up the prices of everything I asked. I wanted to walk out with a $300+ varsity jacket, but settled for buying this bag and charm for $111  I always like packaging. I figure in luxury I always expect the full experience if I'm spending any amount of money  And the SA included a rain cover and the whole deal, even though it's just the outlet!


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> Does this color seem to be deep in the leather? My Candace in my Avatar is not deep dyed but I love it anyway. Just curious as I know blacks, browns, burgundy, and oxblood all have a deeper dye than some other colors. I only fleetingly touched this melon beauty last Monday. But my friend kept complaining she was hungry can we go.


The 2012 Legacy collection were known for the color just being on the surface. The corners wore through to beige quickly. I still love my Legacy items but I really hate this about them. They weren't made for long term use. The glove tanned 1941 items should be better.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've bought a couple of Coach SLGs and small accessories, but I haven't bought a bag in several years, but I've been really excited to collect some Coach again. Recently I picked up a new bag and loved my experience buying from the Coach outlet! I tried on everything my heart desired, and the SA was kindly looked up the prices of everything I asked. I wanted to walk out with a $300+ varsity jacket, but settled for buying this bag and charm for $111  I always like packaging. I figure in luxury I always expect the full experience if I'm spending any amount of money  And the SA included a rain cover and the whole deal, even though it's just the outlet!



Super cute! [emoji173]️


----------



## holiday123

Here is the chestnut linked strap.  Most likely will exchange it once I see what else is coming out. Nicely made, just not my color - was hoping it would be multi color.  Have my eye on either that dark turquoise exotic, multi color linked, or a braided one.

Wishing I would have waited to pay it off on my cc, but that cc apparently was compromised and I wanted to clear off my legitimate charges after I reported it stolen. 

I received an email from home depot last night with an electronic receipt and itemized invoice - only problem is, that wasn't me and I'm not in Pompano Beach Florida. I received an itemized receipt for $255 worth of hurricane supplies. Had a customer name, address and phone number and was a "phone order."  I called 1st cc and reported stolen, then home depot (who did not seem to care they were going to be out $255) and then the person whose name was on  the invoice. They said they haven't lived in Florida for 2 years and are in NJ now.  Hmm, so how does one call in a phone order with a stolen credit card number and someone else's name and successfully pick up the order?  Mystery I guess...


----------



## Raech

holiday123 said:


> Here is the chestnut linked strap.  Most likely will exchange it once I see what else is coming out. Nicely made, just not my color - was hoping it would be multi color.  Have my eye on either that dark turquoise exotic, multi color linked, or a braided one.
> 
> Wishing I would have waited to pay it off on my cc, but that cc apparently was compromised and I wanted to clear off my legitimate charges after I reported it stolen.
> 
> I received an email from home depot last night with an electronic receipt and itemized invoice - only problem is, that wasn't me and I'm not in Pompano Beach Florida. I received an itemized receipt for $255 worth of hurricane supplies. Had a customer name, address and phone number and was a "phone order."  I called 1st cc and reported stolen, then home depot (who did not seem to care they were going to be out $255) and then the person whose name was on  the invoice. They said they haven't lived in Florida for 2 years and are in NJ now.  Hmm, so how does one call in a phone order with a stolen credit card number and someone else's name and successfully pick up the order?  Mystery I guess...
> 
> View attachment 3816071
> View attachment 3816072


Oh wow. Sorry about your CC. Yeah not a fan of Chestnut either. I think there is a purple snake too but I knew b&w would work best for this bag etc.


----------



## holiday123

Raech said:


> Oh wow. Sorry about your CC. Yeah not a fan of Chestnut either. I think there is a purple snake too but I knew b&w would work best for this bag etc.


Hmm, purple might be nice, I am a fan of purple. Purple and green. 
I know like the dark turquoise, but am hoping something multi color comes out.

You've probably seen it already, but here's the dark turquoise again.  And the purple saddle as an example of the strap I'd love to be released.


----------



## Raech

holiday123 said:


> Hmm, purple might be nice, I am a fan of purple. Purple and green.
> I know like the dark turquoise, but am hoping something multi color comes out.
> 
> You've probably seen it already, but here's the dark turquoise again.  And the purple saddle as an example of the strap I'd love to be released.


OMG I want a link strap more like that! Yowsa


----------



## MonsieurMode

holiday123 said:


> Hmm, purple might be nice, I am a fan of purple. Purple and green.
> I know like the dark turquoise, but am hoping something multi color comes out.
> 
> You've probably seen it already, but here's the dark turquoise again.  And the purple saddle as an example of the strap I'd love to be released.



I'm a little confused as to how the design team approved the linked strap on the Saddle Bag with the center link having 2 rings (so that the design reads the same from both sides), but the statement straps do not have the same center link. That seems like an oversight to me, haha.


----------



## holiday123

MonsieurMode said:


> I'm a little confused as to how the design team approved the linked strap on the Saddle Bag with the center link having 2 rings (so that the design reads the same from both sides), but the statement straps do not have the same center link. That seems like an oversight to me, haha.


I'm clueless about anything design,  but maybe since the ends are solid purple leather, they felt purple in the center made it look more balanced?


----------



## MooMooVT

So in love with the Cherry Dinky! I didn't know it was so sparkly 

Definitely tucking this baby away for the right outfit/occasion.


----------



## Pagan

I bought the small Cherry trifold wallet (love love love) over the weekend, and also had this Dinky customized at Coach House.


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> I bought the small Cherry trifold wallet (love love love) over the weekend, and also had this Dinky customized at Coach House.
> 
> View attachment 3816830


Love the customization on your Dinky!


----------



## Pagan

My Cherry trifold wallet.


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> Here is the chestnut linked strap.  Most likely will exchange it once I see what else is coming out. Nicely made, just not my color - was hoping it would be multi color.  Have my eye on either that dark turquoise exotic, multi color linked, or a braided one.
> 
> Wishing I would have waited to pay it off on my cc, but that cc apparently was compromised and I wanted to clear off my legitimate charges after I reported it stolen.
> 
> I received an email from home depot last night with an electronic receipt and itemized invoice - only problem is, that wasn't me and I'm not in Pompano Beach Florida. I received an itemized receipt for $255 worth of hurricane supplies. Had a customer name, address and phone number and was a "phone order."  I called 1st cc and reported stolen, then home depot (who did not seem to care they were going to be out $255) and then the person whose name was on  the invoice. They said they haven't lived in Florida for 2 years and are in NJ now.  Hmm, so how does one call in a phone order with a stolen credit card number and someone else's name and successfully pick up the order?  Mystery I guess...
> 
> View attachment 3816071
> View attachment 3816072


It's pretty, but not so much if you wanted multi color.


----------



## inwe

ordered last monday at from uk site part of the still ongoing sale. 



tempted to get the rogue suede too but i must resist.


----------



## faintlymacabre

inwe said:


> ordered last monday at from uk site part of the still ongoing sale.
> 
> View attachment 3817456
> 
> tempted to get the rogue suede too but i must resist.



So lucky to get a red one on sale!!  Enjoy


----------



## elvisfan4life

faintlymacabre said:


> So lucky to get a red one on sale!!  Enjoy


They were half price ce on the uk site then went to 65% off guess it wasn't a popular colour over here


----------



## carterazo

Picked up this little cutie at the outlet yesterday.  She was 60% off. (Was probably cheaper over the holiday weekend, but I didn't even leave my house. )


----------



## Raech

elvisfan4life said:


> They were half price ce on the uk site then went to 65% off guess it wasn't a popular colour over here


Jaw drop. Now I'm super sad.


----------



## elvisfan4life

carterazo said:


> Picked up this little cutie at the outlet yesterday.  She was 60% off. (Was probably cheaper over the holiday weekend, but I didn't even leave my house. )
> 
> View attachment 3817648
> View attachment 3817649


I love these so cute I have them in red and black


----------



## elvisfan4life

Raech said:


> Jaw drop. Now I'm super sad.


Sorry there are lots of 65% off bargains even a lot of 1941 stuff I have just bought 2 bags and 2 purses as Christmas gifts for family


----------



## carterazo

elvisfan4life said:


> I love these so cute I have them in red and black


That's the one I wanted most, but they only had the wallet which I didn't want. I held both  in my hand for the longest time. Ha, ha!
No regrets con getting this one though. [emoji4]


----------



## anthrosphere

My first Rogue! Size 17 and so beautiful. This particular model has braiding on the handles, I love it because it makes the bag a bit more... "edgier"? Dunno. I picked it up at the Bellevue, WA Coach store as a souvenir to myself. No regrets!

It is a tiny bag but it fits almost everything I need (except my too big tube of lotion and sunglasses). I am blown away.  I love it and I plan on carrying it out today. I also have the hangtag stamped with a gold skull, too.

Lastly, I also attached a picture with my iPhone SE phone case for size comparison. The case is the same size as iPhone 5.


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> My first Rogue! Size 17 and so beautiful. This particular model has braiding on the handles, I love it because it makes the bag a bit more... "edgier"? Dunno. I picked it up at the Bellevue, WA Coach store as a souvenir to myself. No regrets!
> 
> It is a tiny bag but it fits almost everything I need (except my too big tube of lotion and sunglasses). I am blown away.  I love it and I plan on carrying it out today. I also have the hangtag stamped with a gold skull, too.
> 
> Lastly, I also attached a picture with my iPhone SE phone case for size comparison. The case is the same size as iPhone 5.


That red is so gorgeous! Congrats!! Love the handles too!


----------



## carterazo

anthrosphere said:


> My first Rogue! Size 17 and so beautiful. This particular model has braiding on the handles, I love it because it makes the bag a bit more... "edgier"? Dunno. I picked it up at the Bellevue, WA Coach store as a souvenir to myself. No regrets!
> 
> It is a tiny bag but it fits almost everything I need (except my too big tube of lotion and sunglasses). I am blown away.  I love it and I plan on carrying it out today. I also have the hangtag stamped with a gold skull, too.
> 
> Lastly, I also attached a picture with my iPhone SE phone case for size comparison. The case is the same size as iPhone 5.


So pretty,  congrats!


----------



## anthrosphere

carterazo said:


> So pretty,  congrats!





houseof999 said:


> That red is so gorgeous! Congrats!! Love the handles too!


 
Thank you both!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

anthrosphere said:


> My first Rogue! Size 17 and so beautiful. This particular model has braiding on the handles, I love it because it makes the bag a bit more... "edgier"? Dunno. I picked it up at the Bellevue, WA Coach store as a souvenir to myself. No regrets!
> 
> It is a tiny bag but it fits almost everything I need (except my too big tube of lotion and sunglasses). I am blown away.  I love it and I plan on carrying it out today. I also have the hangtag stamped with a gold skull, too.
> 
> Lastly, I also attached a picture with my iPhone SE phone case for size comparison. The case is the same size as iPhone 5.


I love this bag!! This is the exact one I want so bad!! It's beautiful and great choice


----------



## anthrosphere

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love this bag!! This is the exact one I want so bad!! It's beautiful and great choice


Thank you Belle! I hope you will get one soon, she's worth every penny!


----------



## Hyacinth

elvisfan4life said:


> They were half price ce on the uk site then went to 65% off guess it wasn't a popular colour over here



That's sad. There's nothing sexier than a red leather Coach!


----------



## ern2965

anthrosphere said:


> My first Rogue! Size 17 and so beautiful. This particular model has braiding on the handles, I love it because it makes the bag a bit more... "edgier"? Dunno. I picked it up at the Bellevue, WA Coach store as a souvenir to myself. No regrets!
> 
> It is a tiny bag but it fits almost everything I need (except my too big tube of lotion and sunglasses). I am blown away.  I love it and I plan on carrying it out today. I also have the hangtag stamped with a gold skull, too.
> 
> Lastly, I also attached a picture with my iPhone SE phone case for size comparison. The case is the same size as iPhone 5.


Beautiful! I'm a sucker for a gorgeous red bag.


----------



## anthrosphere

ern2965 said:


> Beautiful! I'm a sucker for a gorgeous red bag.


Thank you!


----------



## branbran1984

New Kisslock bag and I can wear my old vest to match it!


----------



## MooMooVT

branbran1984 said:


> New Kisslock bag and I can wear my old vest to match it!


Love the bag/vest combo! 

I've been toying with this bag now that I know the kisslock satchels don't work for over-the-arm carry. Can't wait to see mod shots & maybe a WIMB!

Enjoy! It's fantastic!


----------



## LL777

I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.


----------



## MooMooVT

My new saddle Dinky arrived yesterday! I didn't take a solo picture - but here's the whole Dinky collection - all acquired in the past 6 weeks. It's becoming a problem...


----------



## Iamminda

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.


This is a gorgeous set!


----------



## LL777

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous set!


Thank you


----------



## eleanors36

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.


Wonderful looking bag!  Congrats.


----------



## eleanors36

branbran1984 said:


> New Kisslock bag and I can wear my old vest to match it!


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## LL777

I tried very hard to resist this bag... I'm surprised how much I like it.


----------



## MooMooVT

LL777 said:


> I tried very hard to resist this bag... I'm surprised how much I like it.


LOVE IT


----------



## MooMooVT

LL777 said:


> I tried very hard to resist this bag... I'm surprised how much I like it.


LOVE IT


----------



## Pagan

MooMooVT said:


> My new saddle Dinky arrived yesterday! I didn't take a solo picture - but here's the whole Dinky collection - all acquired in the past 6 weeks. It's becoming a problem...


Now you need wallets for them.


----------



## Laurie Lou

This was one of my backups if I couldn't get the horse/duck satchel.  




branbran1984 said:


> New Kisslock bag and I can wear my old vest to match it!


----------



## yellowbernie

LL777 said:


> I tried very hard to resist this bag... I'm surprised how much I like it.


Gorgeous bag, I saw the smaller one last weekend, and debating it.


----------



## yellowbernie

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.


Gorgeous set, love the wallet


----------



## wintotty

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.



I love that tote! You are on a roll!


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.


Congrats! This bag is gorgeous IRL. The wallet is a nice bonus.



MooMooVT said:


> My new saddle Dinky arrived yesterday! I didn't take a solo picture - but here's the whole Dinky collection - all acquired in the past 6 weeks. It's becoming a problem...


Congrats! The Dinky's are great bags. Enjoy.



LL777 said:


> I tried very hard to resist this bag... I'm surprised how much I like it.


Congrats! I like this bag too and will be contemplating it.


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.



Gorgeous!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Chiichan

LL777 said:


> I tried very hard to resist this bag... I'm surprised how much I like it.



Twins!!!! I love it sooooo much. Enjoy!


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> My new saddle Dinky arrived yesterday! I didn't take a solo picture - but here's the whole Dinky collection - all acquired in the past 6 weeks. It's becoming a problem...



I saw your Cherry dinky at my store! I live the details on it! And the family is beautiful! It's crazy how addicting they are! 




LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.



This is beautiful!!! Can you see through the links like on the dinky? Is it the same weight as the plain Rogue tote?


----------



## MDT

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.





LL777 said:


> I tried very hard to resist this bag... I'm surprised how much I like it.



Wowza! What gorgeous bags! I don't even know which I like better! The details on both are amazing.


----------



## LL777

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congratulations!!


Thank you! I'm thinking to add one more bag this year (quilted rogue) and I will go on a ban for 2 years. At least it's my plan...


----------



## LL777

MDT said:


> Wowza! What gorgeous bags! I don't even know which I like better! The details on both are amazing.


Thank you! I love them, I love all my bags! Ima crazy bag lover who needs some help. My husband thinks I need some rehabilitation


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> New Kisslock bag and I can wear my old vest to match it!


Cute!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.


Oh. M. Gee! My mouth fell open. Stunning!!


----------



## Hobbsy

MooMooVT said:


> My new saddle Dinky arrived yesterday! I didn't take a solo picture - but here's the whole Dinky collection - all acquired in the past 6 weeks. It's becoming a problem...


Nice choices of colors!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> I tried very hard to resist this bag... I'm surprised how much I like it.


I'm happy I don't have a store close to see this one in person. [emoji41]


----------



## Raech

I'm also trying to resist this bag. The dark purple is so pretty inside. And the bandit hobo leather is the softest and smooshiest coach leather on all of them. I wish I'd never tried it on. And my friend said it looked bad on me. I think it's how I naturally pushed forward on straps with crook of hand between thumb and forefinger Vs letting the bag just hang.


----------



## katev

I took advantage of the Fall17 sale to pre-order a gift and as long as I had a 30% off discount, I figured that I should add in a small gift for myself, and they've already arrived today!  

I ordered the Deco Hoop Earrings in gold 59762 GD E1L for $52.50 (MSRP = $75) and I like them a lot. I think that they go well with the Large Daisy Rivet Cocktail Ring 54975 GD SV that I picked up at the outlet last Christmas for $34 ((MSRP = $125). The don't "match" but they are complimentary IMO.

Here are some pics of the new earrings with the ring. The entire set costs a total of $86 so I am pretty happy with my choices!


----------



## Hobbsy

katev said:


> I took advantage of the Fall17 sale to pre-order a gift and as long as I had a 30% off discount, I figured that I should add in a small gift for myself, and they've already arrived today!
> 
> I ordered the Deco Hoop Earrings in gold 59762 GD E1L for $52.50 (MSRP = $75) and I like them a lot. I think that they go well with the Large Daisy Rivet Cocktail Ring 54975 GD SV that I picked up at the outlet last Christmas for $34 ((MSRP = $125). The don't "match" but they are complimentary IMO.
> 
> Here are some pics of the new earrings with the ring. The entire set costs a total of $86 so I am pretty happy with my choices!
> 
> View attachment 3825432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825463
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825464
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825467
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825468


Very cute earrings. I love the ring, it looks great on your finger.


----------



## SEWDimples

Congrats! I like Coach jewelry. The ring looks great on you and the earrings are unique.


----------



## CoachMaven

So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary. 








He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!


----------



## LV.NYC

LL777 said:


> I am on a dangerous path... matching wallet and Rogue tote.



This is so pretty!!!! ....must resist. Care to share some pros/cons?


----------



## sb2

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!


Happy anniversary! Hubby did great. This is beautiful!!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!


Lucky girl! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Sarah03

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!



Beautiful! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## tlo

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!



Congratulations!!  Happy Anniversary.  What and awesome hubby!!!!  I've been drooling over this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!


Congrats! Hubby picked a wonderful bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!


Happy anniversary!! Great husband, and bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

sb2 said:


> Happy anniversary! Hubby did great. This is beautiful!!





whateve said:


> Lucky girl! Happy Anniversary!





Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful! Happy Anniversary!!





tlo said:


> Congratulations!!  Happy Anniversary.  What and awesome hubby!!!!  I've been drooling over this bag!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Hubby picked a wonderful bag. Enjoy!





Hobbsy said:


> Happy anniversary!! Great husband, and bag!



Thank you so much, it was such a shocking surprise. I wasn't expecting it at all. I had seen this one online and coveted it secretly, but had never seen it in person. We went out to dinner last night and were walking off our meal, lol. We stopped into the Coach store just to browse. I tried it on and immediately fell in love. I didn't even get a chance to say anything and he looked over at the SA and goes, "We'll take this one! Box it up!" It was funny and surprising all at once  The SA was all, "Yes, sir!" You could tell she was ecstatic selling one of the most expensive bags without even trying that night! 

I have a Rogue satchel, but not the actual original Rogue and I have to say, it is SO comfortable on the shoulder! This will probably not be my only Rogue....


----------



## Chiichan

CoachMaven said:


> Thank you so much, it was such a shocking surprise. I wasn't expecting it at all. I had seen this one online and coveted it secretly, but had never seen it in person. We went out to dinner last night and were walking off our meal, lol. We stopped into the Coach store just to browse. I tried it on and immediately fell in love. I didn't even get a chance to say anything and he looked over at the SA and goes, "We'll take this one! Box it up!" It was funny and surprising all at once  The SA was all, "Yes, sir!" You could tell she was ecstatic selling one of the most expensive bags without even trying that night!
> 
> I have a Rogue satchel, but not the actual original Rogue and I have to say, it is SO comfortable on the shoulder! This will probably not be my only Rogue....



Beautiful bag! Awesome hubby! I agree the Rogue doesn't feel heavy on the shoulder at all. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Raech

Fabulous


----------



## MDT

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!



Happy Anniversary! What a wonderful husband and gorgeous bag you have!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!


Congratulations! Hubby has impecable taste! He did amazing. 
Happy anniversary!


----------



## leechiyong

Stories like these always make me smile.  Gorgeous bag and happy anniversary!


----------



## momofgirls

Lucylu29 said:


> My purchases from the F&F sale. I will be doing quite a bit of traveling soon so I bought some items that I thought would go well in my carry on tote:
> 
> Space Rexy wristlet, Steggy passport, Rexy hangtag and two garden floral cosmetic pouches.
> The wristlet is amazing and it has the antique nickel hardware! The cosmetic pouches are very nice and are lined with some kind of material that resembles leather (pleather?) rather than fabric, which I think will make it easier to keep them clean inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749307
> 
> I also bought two small Nomads, one in burgundy and one in butterscotch. The burgundy is going back and the butterscotch will be here Monday.  I'm hoping I'll love the color and it will be a keeper.


Is the lining  of the wristlet the same linen lining that's inside of the Rogue?


----------



## Lucylu29

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!



This is soooo pretty! Lucky you having such a generous husband! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Lucylu29

momofgirls said:


> Is the lining  of the wristlet the same linen lining that's inside of the Rogue?



Yes, it has that same lining and it also has a zip pocket. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The lighting in this picture is a little dim. The lining isn't as yellow as it looks in the picture.


----------



## momofgirls

Lucylu29 said:


> Yes, it has that same lining and it also has a zip pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827741
> 
> The lighting in this picture is a little dim. The lining isn't as yellow as it looks in the picture.


Thank u so much, I am going to place a order.


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!


Oh my! Congrats! That's one gorgeous bag! Happy anniversary!


----------



## eleanors36

CoachMaven said:


> So this happened tonight. Hubby surprised me for our anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 3826675
> 
> View attachment 3826676
> 
> View attachment 3826677
> 
> 
> He's the greatest and I'm in love...with both of them!


Love this bag. I have the version of this from last year.  Great bag and terrific gift!


----------



## eleanors36

katev said:


> I took advantage of the Fall17 sale to pre-order a gift and as long as I had a 30% off discount, I figured that I should add in a small gift for myself, and they've already arrived today!
> 
> I ordered the Deco Hoop Earrings in gold 59762 GD E1L for $52.50 (MSRP = $75) and I like them a lot. I think that they go well with the Large Daisy Rivet Cocktail Ring 54975 GD SV that I picked up at the outlet last Christmas for $34 ((MSRP = $125). The don't "match" but they are complimentary IMO.
> 
> Here are some pics of the new earrings with the ring. The entire set costs a total of $86 so I am pretty happy with my choices!
> 
> View attachment 3825432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825463
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825464
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825467
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825468


Ring is so lovely.


----------



## cuppateatime

Part of my PCE order came in.. the anodized rexy was a last minute pick! I have gotten too many Rexy related things.. the tea rose and rexy necklaces I actually bought before PCE so I kind of wish I waited but oh well!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## houseof999

I got the purple linked kisslock satchel with a side of Rexy from the sale. Just put the rexy on the Mercer and it's a keeper! Still debating if I should keep the purple one since I can't fit my phone in it. Lol!


----------



## katev

I picked up a couple of small items at the outlet for 50% off on Sunday - just what I don't need, more fobs and jewelry! But I have a pet Bunny Rabbit named HoneyBunny and I just couldn't resist!

I'm definitely keeping the first item, the Varsity Bunny Bag Charm F87115 GD PCH, the outlet list price was $70 and I paid $25:


----------



## katev

This is the other item I got at the outlet on Sunday and I may not keep them because they are very small and I don't like all the styles, but again, there was a bunny so I bought it!

It is the Varsity Mix and Match Earrings set, F21614 MTI, the listed price was $95 and I paid $29.50.

Just a comment, every box of the earrings on display appeared to be "missing parts" usually one earring was gone or an earring back was missing - or both! But in each case when I lifted up the black cardboard inside the box, I found the missing item in the bottom of the box!


----------



## branbran1984

Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


----------



## MooMooVT

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


Nice to see someone get their hands on one of these. How would you compare the feel & quality of the exterior leather to the glovetanned? Does it seem as sturdy? What color is the interior?

Sorry for all the questions! You're the first I've seen with this beauty. This is the only version from this quilted look that I speaks to me in any way.

TIA!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


Omggg. It's crying out to me to please please buy it. I can't wait to see it in person. And did you say lambskin??? Lambskin is my favorite leather - I love it even more than the 1941 glovetanned!!!


----------



## dl787

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.



This is a beautiful bag. Could you please share the code? Congrats!


----------



## branbran1984

MooMooVT said:


> Nice to see someone get their hands on one of these. How would you compare the feel & quality of the exterior leather to the glovetanned? Does it seem as sturdy? What color is the interior?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! You're the first I've seen with this beauty. This is the only version from this quilted look that I speaks to me in any way.
> 
> TIA!



Omg don't worry about it! The leather on the outside (to me) is softer then the lining leather. And it doesn't have the normal stamping for glovetanned leather, so gave me some suspicions that it's not normal cowhide. Still same awesome quality! The color of the inside is like the 1941 Red. Hope this helps!


----------



## branbran1984

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omggg. It's crying out to me to please please buy it. I can't wait to see it in person. And did you say lambskin??? Lambskin is my favorite leather - I love it even more than the 1941 glovetanned!!!



Omg get the bag! Yes,but I'm not sure if it is actually lambskin, the leather feels different to me then the other glovetanned leathers. It's so much more soft and plush. You can feel that when touching the outside and the inside.


----------



## whateve

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


Are the sides quilted or smooth?


----------



## branbran1984

dl787 said:


> This is a beautiful bag. Could you please share the code? Congrats!



Thanks! The style number is 22729 color is oxblood. This oxblood is much deeper then the traditional oxblood. Threw me for a bit, but still cute!


----------



## branbran1984

whateve said:


> Are the sides quilted or smooth?



The sides and back is smooth, only the flap is quilted.


----------



## MooMooVT

branbran1984 said:


> Omg don't worry about it! The leather on the outside (to me) is softer then the lining leather. And it doesn't have the normal stamping for glovetanned leather, so gave me some suspicions that it's not normal cowhide. Still same awesome quality! The color of the inside is like the 1941 Red. Hope this helps!


I just audibly ohhh'd twice. My DH officially thinks I'm insane. Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for the extra details


----------



## whateve

branbran1984 said:


> The sides and back is smooth, only the flap is quilted.


Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


Oh.   My.    God......I want this! Please break the news to me, what is the price for this bag, and does it come in black?


----------



## MKB0925

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


That is one cool bag! Love the quilts, the chain, the color and that C turnlock is the best! Congrats!!


----------



## branbran1984

CoachMaven said:


> Oh.   My.    God......I want this! Please break the news to me, what is the price for this bag, and does it come in black?



The bag was $450! And comes in black I think!


----------



## branbran1984

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thanks!![emoji173]️


----------



## branbran1984

Hobbsy said:


> That is one cool bag! Love the quilts, the chain, the color and that C turnlock is the best! Congrats!!



Thank! The quilts are so soft and the lock is so cool!


----------



## carterazo

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


Truly gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## sb2

So I took back the azure rogue a while ago because the color just didn’t go with what I wore very often and kept thinking about the red...found one. I switched the shoulder straps of my Prussian blue/black and 1 hangtag each love the color mixes now. Have the black tea rose charm coming for it too but not here yet. I think I may still need to add a size 25 rogue because I did like that size too


----------



## faintlymacabre

sb2 said:


> So I took back the azure rogue a while ago because the color just didn’t go with what I wore very often and kept thinking about the red...found one. I switched the shoulder straps of my Prussian blue/black and 1 hangtag each love the color mixes now. Have the black tea rose charm coming for it too but not here yet. I think I may still need to add a size 25 rogue because I did like that size too
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830996



Your swaps make these bags look incredible!!  I love the contrast!


----------



## sb2

faintlymacabre said:


> Your swaps make these bags look incredible!!  I love the contrast!


Thank you


----------



## MDT

sb2 said:


> So I took back the azure rogue a while ago because the color just didn’t go with what I wore very often and kept thinking about the red...found one. I switched the shoulder straps of my Prussian blue/black and 1 hangtag each love the color mixes now. Have the black tea rose charm coming for it too but not here yet. I think I may still need to add a size 25 rogue because I did like that size too
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830996



I’ve often thought about swapping straps and hang tags on my red and black Rogues but I always felt the orange stitching would clash with the red. Does the Prussian Rogue have white stitching? This looks amazing!


----------



## sb2

MDT said:


> I’ve often thought about swapping straps and hang tags on my red and black Rogues but I always felt the orange stitching would clash with the red. Does the Prussian Rogue have white stitching? This looks amazing!



The Prussian has a grey sort of looking color so I don’t think it clashes with the stitching on the red and with blue on one side and black on the other leather color i like the changes for it


----------



## carterazo

sb2 said:


> So I took back the azure rogue a while ago because the color just didn’t go with what I wore very often and kept thinking about the red...found one. I switched the shoulder straps of my Prussian blue/black and 1 hangtag each love the color mixes now. Have the black tea rose charm coming for it too but not here yet. I think I may still need to add a size 25 rogue because I did like that size too
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830996


Loving your swaps. The bags look so good!


----------



## sb2

carterazo said:


> Loving your swaps. The bags look so good!



Thanks I am loving them


----------



## cuppateatime

Got the rest of my order last night.. many are older season items but glad I was still able to get them. And I think I saw the studded skull scarf on the FOS but it disappeared quick so I wasn't able to get it. Probably ended up paying 3x what it was in the FOS but I really like the pattern so here I am. It's also quite soft. The rexy carriage scarf pattern is too cute and was also considered under PCE. I love the medium rexy charm but I'm afraid to use it in fear that something might happen to lil Rexy!!


----------



## Raech

I don't think I want to know the prices on the scarves. Wish I had them though.


----------



## cuppateatime

Raech said:


> I don't think I want to know the prices on the scarves. Wish I had them though.


Not sure if I should mention the prices haha. The skull print is considered half off but still pretty expensive for me. These are the only designer scarves and the most expensive ones I've ever purchased but I think I'll make good use of them since scarves save me from windy winters and cold mornings.


----------



## Joey92

cuppateatime said:


> Got the rest of my order last night.. many are older season items but glad I was still able to get them. And I think I saw the studded skull scarf on the FOS but it disappeared quick so I wasn't able to get it. Probably ended up paying 3x what it was in the FOS but I really like the pattern so here I am. It's also quite soft. The rexy carriage scarf pattern is too cute and was also considered under PCE. I love the medium rexy charm but I'm afraid to use it in fear that something might happen to lil Rexy!!
> 
> View attachment 3831915
> View attachment 3831916
> View attachment 3831917
> View attachment 3831918



What size are the sketchbooks? Everything looks amazing. Great Haul!


----------



## MKB0925

cuppateatime said:


> Got the rest of my order last night.. many are older season items but glad I was still able to get them. And I think I saw the studded skull scarf on the FOS but it disappeared quick so I wasn't able to get it. Probably ended up paying 3x what it was in the FOS but I really like the pattern so here I am. It's also quite soft. The rexy carriage scarf pattern is too cute and was also considered under PCE. I love the medium rexy charm but I'm afraid to use it in fear that something might happen to lil Rexy!!
> 
> View attachment 3831915
> View attachment 3831916
> View attachment 3831917
> View attachment 3831918


Love it all...especially Rexy's hair!  It looks so soft.


----------



## Kfishp

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


It's nappa leather


----------



## cuppateatime

itsjose said:


> What size are the sketchbooks? Everything looks amazing. Great Haul!


The sketchbooks are about 6 1/2" by 8 5/8". They come with an A5 size spiral book which can be switched out. The actual leather piece acts like a book jacket. I quite like them!


----------



## cuppateatime

MKB0925 said:


> Love it all...especially Rexy's hair!  It looks so soft.


Rexy's hair is quite fabulous. For some reason, I didn't think it would be very soft but it is softer than originally expected.


----------



## honybr

This is what I bought during the sale.  It looks more pink in this picture - in real life it's more lilac.  This is my only way to get the tea roses.  I'm so rough on my purses I wouldn't dare get the attached ones.


----------



## Sarah03

honybr said:


> This is what I bought during the sale.  It looks more pink in this picture - in real life it's more lilac.  This is my only way to get the tea roses.  I'm so rough on my purses I wouldn't dare get the attached ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832243



Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

honybr said:


> This is what I bought during the sale.  It looks more pink in this picture - in real life it's more lilac.  This is my only way to get the tea roses.  I'm so rough on my purses I wouldn't dare get the attached ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832243



What a pretty bag!


----------



## Chiichan

honybr said:


> This is what I bought during the sale.  It looks more pink in this picture - in real life it's more lilac.  This is my only way to get the tea roses.  I'm so rough on my purses I wouldn't dare get the attached ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832243



It’s so elegant with the roses on the side! Enjoy!


----------



## Teagaggle

My new tooled clutch...just in time for next week's trip to NYC...LOVE!


----------



## Hobbsy

Kfishp said:


> It's nappa leather


Napa is a specific type of lamb leather.


----------



## Raech




----------



## Raech

I thought we heard it was cow Nappa? I could be wrong.


----------



## musiclover

I picked up a few things from this current promotion. 








I bought the Soho crossbody with tearose strap. Beautiful contrast to the leathers they used in this lovely bag. 


Beadchain heels in Beechwood. I love Coach shoes. They are consistently well made and so comfortable. 


My Selena ring. It's very pretty. I love a floral motif.

So many beautiful things to look at, at Coach right now. I could have kept shopping but thought I should show some restraint and just enjoy these purchases for now.


----------



## yellowbernie

musiclover said:


> I picked up a few things from this current promotion.
> View attachment 3833465
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833467
> 
> I bought the Soho crossbody with tearose strap. Beautiful contrast to the leathers they used in this lovely bag.
> View attachment 3833468
> 
> Beadchain heels in Beechwood. I love Coach shoes. They are consistently well made and so comfortable.
> View attachment 3833469
> 
> My Selena ring. It's very pretty. I love a floral motif.
> 
> So many beautiful things to look at, at Coach right now. I could have kept shopping but thought I should show some restraint and just enjoy these purchases for now.


All gorgeous items, congrats


----------



## Hobbsy

musiclover said:


> I picked up a few things from this current promotion.
> View attachment 3833465
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833467
> 
> I bought the Soho crossbody with tearose strap. Beautiful contrast to the leathers they used in this lovely bag.
> View attachment 3833468
> 
> Beadchain heels in Beechwood. I love Coach shoes. They are consistently well made and so comfortable.
> View attachment 3833469
> 
> My Selena ring. It's very pretty. I love a floral motif.
> 
> So many beautiful things to look at, at Coach right now. I could have kept shopping but thought I should show some restraint and just enjoy these purchases for now.


I love everything you got, great choices!


----------



## musiclover

yellowbernie said:


> All gorgeous items, congrats


Thank you, yellowbernie!  I'm glad I only came away with three new things!  Could have bought more... but restraint is good. I'll appreciate my new items more this way.


----------



## musiclover

Hobbsy said:


> I love everything you got, great choices!



Thank you, Hobbsy! I'm looking forward to using my new things.


----------



## katev

Kfishp said:


> It's nappa leather





Hobbsy said:


> Napa is a specific type of lamb leather.





Raech said:


> View attachment 3833180





Raech said:


> I thought we heard it was cow Nappa? I could be wrong.



Does it have a creed patch? What does it say on the creed patch? I don't have any information about the new tooled tea rose bags, but I have only ever seen Coach use the term "nappa" to describe lamb leather.

I have rehabbed a few Girlie Hobo Coach bags from the early 2000s and it says "made of finest lamb nappa" right on their creed patches. The leather is very soft and smooshy.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

musiclover said:


> I picked up a few things from this current promotion.
> View attachment 3833465
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833467
> 
> I bought the Soho crossbody with tearose strap. Beautiful contrast to the leathers they used in this lovely bag.
> View attachment 3833468
> 
> Beadchain heels in Beechwood. I love Coach shoes. They are consistently well made and so comfortable.
> View attachment 3833469
> 
> My Selena ring. It's very pretty. I love a floral motif.
> 
> So many beautiful things to look at, at Coach right now. I could have kept shopping but thought I should show some restraint and just enjoy these purchases for now.


I would love to pick up a pair of Coach shoes one day! My boyfriend's grandmother has been buying Coach shoes for years and really speaks to their quality as well. Love your all your picks - fab taste!


----------



## musiclover

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I would love to pick up a pair of Coach shoes one day! My boyfriend's grandmother has been buying Coach shoes for years and really speaks to their quality as well. Love your all your picks - fab taste!


Thank you, belle!  I like the fit of Coach's shoes--their sizing is really consistent so now I can just order my size and they pretty much always fit! (I still try them on though, just in case).  I have pumps, sandals, espadrilles wedges and a couple of pairs of peep toe wedges.  I think a pair of Coach boots would be wonderful--that's on my someday list.  Have fun selecting your shoes!


----------



## Chiichan

I’m so happy this came today! Totally worth every penny! 








Even the edging is glittery!


----------



## LL777

Chiichan said:


> I’m so happy this came today! Totally worth every penny!
> 
> View attachment 3835207
> 
> View attachment 3835208
> 
> View attachment 3835209
> 
> 
> Even the edging is glittery!


Yay!!! Congrats!!!!love the colors! Mine will arrive tomorrow, I can't wait


----------



## Chiichan

LL777 said:


> Yay!!! Congrats!!!!love the colors! Mine will arrive tomorrow, I can't wait



Thank you! I was tracking like everyday until I saw delivered lol the inside is so pretty that now I don’t know if I actually want to put coins in it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Chiichan said:


> I’m so happy this came today! Totally worth every penny!
> 
> View attachment 3835207
> 
> View attachment 3835208
> 
> View attachment 3835209
> 
> 
> Even the edging is glittery!


Congrats! These are really cute.  Enjoy!


----------



## Scottiemom

Chiichan said:


> I’m so happy this came today! Totally worth every penny!
> 
> View attachment 3835207
> 
> View attachment 3835208
> 
> View attachment 3835209
> 
> 
> Even the edging is glittery!


I got mine today too---love this little guy! The zipper "teeth" just crack me up.


----------



## Chiichan

Scottiemom said:


> I got mine today too---love this little guy! The zipper "teeth" just crack me up.



Me too! I bought thinking I was actually going to use it as a coin purse but it’s so cute and funny when the mouth is open, I don’t want to put anything in it haha


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> Me too! I bought thinking I was actually going to use it as a coin purse but it’s so cute and funny when the mouth is open, I don’t want to put anything in it haha


So I'm reading bag charm [emoji6]


----------



## Chiichan

Right you are! Not sure which bag I’ll put it on yet though


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> I’m so happy this came today! Totally worth every penny!
> 
> View attachment 3835207
> 
> View attachment 3835208
> 
> View attachment 3835209
> 
> 
> Even the edging is glittery!


Agreed! Mine came in yesterday and he's FABULOUS.


Chiichan said:


> Thank you! I was tracking like everyday until I saw delivered lol the inside is so pretty that now I don’t know if I actually want to put coins in it!


Oh no. No filthy coins shall ever touch Sharky!! Haven't decided what I'll put in him. Maybe earbuds. Currently carrying a Dinky so I have time to ponder!


----------



## Raech

Earbuds is a good clean choice. And what bag to put Sharky on? Most of them I would think will work.


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> Agreed! Mine came in yesterday and he's FABULOUS.
> 
> Oh no. No filthy coins shall ever touch Sharky!! Haven't decided what I'll put in him. Maybe earbuds. Currently carrying a Dinky so I have time to ponder!



Lol I was thinking of maybe putting bandaids or maybe Claritin? Earbuds or a charging cable would work too. If I’m going to put anything at all. 

Are you using your adorable cherry dinky? [emoji846]


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> Lol I was thinking of maybe putting bandaids or maybe Claritin? Earbuds or a charging cable would work too. If I’m going to put anything at all.
> 
> Are you using your adorable cherry dinky? [emoji846]


I pull out Miss Cherry only on occasion. I'm calling her a spring/summer bag along with my Chalk Rogue. I'm in Vermont and we have 4 full seasons so I kinda like having "new" bags to pull out each season. 

I took her out to breakfast with a GF, to a pre-surgery appointment for moral support, maybe to Cape May next month to visit my parents.

Every time I pull out a "new" bag each season I declare it my favorite bag ever. Until the next bag comes out


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Does anyone with a Sharky think it'll fit keys? I have quite a few…


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> I pull out Miss Cherry only on occasion. I'm calling her a spring/summer bag along with my Chalk Rogue. I'm in Vermont and we have 4 full seasons so I kinda like having "new" bags to pull out each season.
> 
> I took her out to breakfast with a GF, to a pre-surgery appointment for moral support, maybe to Cape May next month to visit my parents.
> 
> Every time I pull out a "new" bag each season I declare it my favorite bag ever. Until the next bag comes out



That’s a good idea. I didn’t think cherries were an autumn thing anyway esp the white and red motif. It’s so cute! I was eyeing it at Saks with the $100 off when you spend $400 deal they have going right now.


----------



## Chiichan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Does anyone with a Sharky think it'll fit keys? I have quite a few…



It depends on how many keys you have. Mine are in a key holder so I tried it with DH’s keys. 







Sorry about the dark pictures. DH has three rings of keys with about 3-5 metal keys plus his car key thing. I was able to mostly fit the metal keys but it wouldn’t be able to close.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Chiichan said:


> It depends on how many keys you have. Mine are in a key holder so I tried it with DH’s keys.
> 
> View attachment 3836190
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836191
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dark pictures. DH has three rings of keys with about 3-5 metal keys plus his car key thing. I was able to mostly fit the metal keys but it wouldn’t be able to close.


Thank you so much for this!! The pictures are great - I have about the same amount of keys as your DH, maybe a little so this might work!!


----------



## rockhollow

Someone needs to take my credit card away from me. First, I went to the Coach store for just a look. Returned the next day and bought this beauty.



Just love her. Then because I'm just crazy about pink had to buy this beauty the following week.


----------



## undecided45

1941 Kisslock bag came today!


----------



## undecided45

rockhollow said:


> Someone needs to take my credit card away from me. First, I went to the Coach store for just a look. Returned the next day and bought this beauty.
> View attachment 3837143
> 
> 
> Just love her. Then because I'm just crazy about pink had to buy this beauty the following week.
> View attachment 3837146



The rogue with snake handles! LOVE!


----------



## houseof999

I already posted elsewhere but might as well share here too! My most recent babies! Oxblood Rogue 25 and kisslock satchel in 1941 Red. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## whateve

undecided45 said:


> 1941 Kisslock bag came today!


You got number 1!


----------



## MooMooVT

rockhollow said:


> Someone needs to take my credit card away from me. First, I went to the Coach store for just a look. Returned the next day and bought this beauty.
> View attachment 3837143
> 
> 
> Just love her. Then because I'm just crazy about pink had to buy this beauty the following week.
> View attachment 3837146


So fantastic


----------



## fayden

houseof999 said:


> I already posted elsewhere but might as well share here too! My most recent babies! Oxblood Rogue 25 and kisslock satchel in 1941 Red. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837152
> View attachment 3837153


 your oxblood looks fantastic. I'm excited to get my MTO rogue in oxblood.


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

undecided45 said:


> 1941 Kisslock bag came today!



It's beautiful!!!! So amazing!!!!


----------



## houseof999

fayden said:


> your oxblood looks fantastic. I'm excited to get my MTO rogue in oxblood.


When is it coming? Next week?


----------



## rockhollow

houseof999 said:


> I already posted elsewhere but might as well share here too! My most recent babies! Oxblood Rogue 25 and kisslock satchel in 1941 Red. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837152
> View attachment 3837153



Oh no, I love the oxblood with red interior! I'd better hide my credit card!


----------



## fayden

houseof999 said:


> When is it coming? Next week?



I wish! More like sometime in November. =( I'm getting an exotic handle so it's taking an extra long time.


----------



## AstroLiz

houseof999 said:


> I already posted elsewhere but might as well share here too! My most recent babies! Oxblood Rogue 25 and kisslock satchel in 1941 Red. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837152
> View attachment 3837153


I did not know they made an all red kisslock.  Did you buy it directly from coach?


----------



## houseof999

AstroLiz said:


> I did not know they made an all red kisslock.  Did you buy it directly from coach?


No. I ordered it from Hong Kong's Lane Crawford website. I bought the last red one. They removed all Coach bags today. I saw baby pink and a black and white color block kisslock ones there yesterday. They may still have it but not online. If they got marked down, I guess only locals will have access to them.


----------



## rosesandteacups

So I took a pic today and thought I'd share it with you! Carrying a drifter crossbody today


----------



## kiwishopper

Love this little floral embossed bag! It fits more than what meets the eyes


----------



## katev

I stopped at the outlet today to do a return and the FP delete section is much smaller and only 50% off, see pics at the link below.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-26#post-31719926

All I got was this Rip and Repair Luggage Tag 93545 BK SD in black and saddle for $15 (retail = $65).


----------



## Pagan

Mini-reveal is right. A tiny scrap of leather but I’m in love.


----------



## Oddity

undecided45 said:


> 1941 Kisslock bag came today!



OMG gorgeous bag!! Can you please tell me where I can find one similar? Love the print.


----------



## undecided45

Oddity said:


> OMG gorgeous bag!! Can you please tell me where I can find one similar? Love the print.


Thank you! There were only 5 (or six - can't tell because the writing on the creed is so small!) of these bags made. I found mine on Selfridges.com, though they only had one in stock. The other bag with the rexy/carriage print is the colorblock car/rexy kisslock. I've attached photos for reference.

As of today, Selfridges still has several kisslock purses available in floral, duck, and cherry patterns. http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/FhBrowse?freeText=coach kisslock&srch=Y&sug=Y&_$ja=tsid:32619|prd:85386


----------



## Sol Ryan

Finally got my Tea Rose Saddle Bag. Was wrapped to the nines, I never knew there could be so much wrapping! Lol

I feel like I'll be picking wrapping out of it for weeks, but worth it lol


----------



## carterazo

Sol Ryan said:


> View attachment 3840839
> View attachment 3840842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my Tea Rose Saddle Bag. Was wrapped to the nines, I never knew there could be so much wrapping! Lol
> 
> I feel like I'll be picking wrapping out of it for weeks, but worth it lol


Congrats!  She's a special one. (And yes, I remember pulling off all the tiny wraps from my tearose dinky. A couple appeared in different parts of the room later on even though I was sure I had thrown them all out. [emoji28] )


----------



## kiwishopper

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3839604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-reveal is right. A tiny scrap of leather but I’m in love.


The most adorable watch band ever!! I love it!


----------



## gr8onteej

Saw this in another thread and it made me smile
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3842503


----------



## katev

Sol Ryan said:


> View attachment 3840839
> View attachment 3840842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my Tea Rose Saddle Bag. Was wrapped to the nines, I never knew there could be so much wrapping! Lol
> 
> I feel like I'll be picking wrapping out of it for weeks, but worth it lol



Just gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Rose_Hana

In Love!   Officially addicted to Coach now lol. Working on getting a Rogue next


----------



## rugratsfc

Got this luscious glove-tanned leather key holder today


----------



## MooMooVT

rugratsfc said:


> View attachment 3843003
> View attachment 3843004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this luscious glove-tanned leather key holder today


I've been eyeing this! I'm hoping for a "fun" color but this is gorgeous.


----------



## houseof999

This beauty arrived yesterday! [emoji171]


----------



## LauraTracy

houseof999 said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843170



Look at you holding back on us in the ban thread.  I have another picture to find.....  <----eyes everywhere!


----------



## houseof999

LauraTracy said:


> Look at you holding back on us in the ban thread.  I have another picture to find.....  <----eyes everywhere!


What? No! I thought I mentioned it there..! Runs back to check where I declared it...


----------



## LauraTracy

houseof999 said:


> What? No! I thought I mentioned it there..! Runs back to check where I declared it...



I forgot a purple bag?  NO way!  Did I really?  OMG, where is my rocking chair?


----------



## Chiichan

houseof999 said:


> What? No! I thought I mentioned it there..! Runs back to check where I declared it...



I know you said you got the card case (and I cried Bc you got the last one) but we didn’t get pics too [emoji16][emoji16]

I love it by the way. I’ll just own it through you [emoji12]


----------



## houseof999

Chiichan said:


> I know you said you got the card case (and I cried Bc you got the last one) but we didn’t get pics too [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> I love it by the way. I’ll just own it through you [emoji12]


Lol, and I will own your new red Marmont through you! [emoji7]


----------



## YuYu90

My two rogue satchels... I've got a tote on the way as well... definitely Will need to give my wallet a rest after this!


----------



## houseof999

LauraTracy said:


> I forgot a purple bag?  NO way!  Did I really?  OMG, where is my rocking chair?


I think it was the fall 2017 thread. You don't need a rocking chair. Lol!


----------



## LOVEsersen

Got this little kisslock baby two weeks ago 


And a lovely floral strap last week


----------



## carterazo

LOVEsersen said:


> Got this little kisslock baby two weeks ago [emoji813]
> View attachment 3843736
> 
> And a lovely floral strap last week
> View attachment 3843747


Just gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## rugratsfc

MooMooVT said:


> I've been eyeing this! I'm hoping for a "fun" color but this is gorgeous.


Thanks! It's very old-world in the brown leather, and so smooth!


----------



## Bonnylass

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh wow, this is gorgeous. And never knew strap doubled, makes it easier to carry. Thank you


----------



## Bonnylass

What a gorgeous color!


whateve said:


> This color is breathtaking!


----------



## houseof999

LOVEsersen said:


> Got this little kisslock baby two weeks ago [emoji813]
> View attachment 3843736
> 
> And a lovely floral strap last week
> View attachment 3843747


Jealous! I wanted it! Had my SA ready to call me, filled out notify me when in stock. Nothing worked and it sold out. [emoji142]‍♀️


----------



## RayKay

Goodies from last week's FOS arrived today. All really cute, I am impressed by the coated canvas on these.




Got the 4 Key Case to hold the key fob to my husband's truck and some keys for our business location....definitely not as nice or as compact as my LV 6 Key Holder (and holds less) but will do the trick for a lot less $$$!


----------



## Iamminda

RayKay said:


> Goodies from last week's FOS arrived today. All really cute, I am impressed by the coated canvas on these.
> 
> View attachment 3844331
> 
> 
> Got the 4 Key Case to hold the key fob to my husband's truck and some keys for our business location....definitely not as nice or as compact as my LV 6 Key Holder (and holds less) but will do the trick for a lot less $$$!
> 
> View attachment 3844345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844347
> View attachment 3844346


What a cute haul!


----------



## Leena.coach

A Borough Mini I picked up from eBay this week in near new condition. This is my fifth Borough, an all time favorite daily bag for me.


----------



## LOVEsersen

houseof999 said:


> Jealous! I wanted it! Had my SA ready to call me, filled out notify me when in stock. Nothing worked and it sold out. [emoji142]‍♀️



Well, this kisslock bag is really a strangest thing of the year. It seems people got some but not all kisslock bags in different country.

And, usa online had it "coming soon" until few days ago, it just had it offline 



This revit kisslock seems only available in Asia. I saw it in late August, but the store only got 3: 2 new, and one displayed.
One week later, the tea rose came in.


----------



## rugratsfc

Leena.coach said:


> A Borough Mini I picked up from eBay this week in near new condition. This is my fifth Borough, an all time favorite daily bag for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844754


Beautiful! I love the borough bag too


----------



## houseof999

LOVEsersen said:


> Well, this kisslock bag is really a strangest thing of the year. It seems people got some but not all kisslock bags in different country.
> 
> And, usa online had it "coming soon" until few days ago, it just had it offline
> View attachment 3844798
> 
> 
> This revit kisslock seems only available in Asia. I saw it in late August, but the store only got 3: 2 new, and one displayed.
> One week later, the tea rose came in.
> View attachment 3844803


Yeah, I was told USA only had 22 in stock and sold out before I was able to order. I need a better SA who would stay on the prowl for me! Lol!


----------



## inkfade

Not bags, but my two purchases from the recent sale: woolly mammoth and silver tea rose charms. I had been looking at them both for a long time and finally pulled the trigger because of the sale. Since the charms are a little bigger than I prefer for shorter necklaces, I found a couple of unused long necklaces in my mother's jewelry box and took just the chains for my new goodies. They're great statement pieces by themselves. My favorite is the woolly mammoth, it's just so unique.


----------



## Leena.coach

rugratsfc said:


> Beautiful! I love the borough bag too


Thanks 
I am grateful for the resale sites where the Borough in its many variation lives forever.


----------



## SEWDimples

I needed some retail therapy after a long week at work, so I stopped by the outlets on my way home.

I purchased these items. Coach is offering 50% most of the store and an additional 50% off clearance. They had several Disney items on sale too.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> I needed some retail therapy after a long week at work, so I stopped by the outlets on my way home.
> 
> I purchased these items. Coach is offering 50% most of the store and an additional 50% off clearance. They had several Disney items on sale too.
> 
> View attachment 3845605


I love the lunch box purse! Can you fit a full sized wallet inside?


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I love the lunch box purse! Can you fit a full sized wallet inside?


Good Morning whateve! I really love it too. All of the colors were actually on clearance. It is super cute and has a story patch inside. I have an older one in red.
I tried 3 full sized wallets (2 Coach and 1 Fossil) and they all fit. They are all empty inside, but there was some extra space inside the purse for a few more items. Hope this helps.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Good Morning whateve! I really love it too. All of the colors were actually on clearance. It is super cute and has a story patch inside. I have an older one in red.
> I tried 3 full sized wallets (2 Coach and 1 Fossil) and they all fit. They are all empty inside, but there was some extra space inside the purse for a few more items. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 3845865
> 
> View attachment 3845864
> 
> View attachment 3845863
> 
> View attachment 3845862


Thank you! That looks perfect! I have that Fossil wallet.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Downsizing my wallet. Got this little beauty on sale too.  I love florals


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Thank you! That looks perfect! I have that Fossil wallet.


You are welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> You are welcome. Glad I could help.




Yeah, you helped me too...you enabler, you!!  That leather has been calling my name since day one!  

PS, Congrats on your cute haul!


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Good Morning whateve! I really love it too. All of the colors were actually on clearance. It is super cute and has a story patch inside. I have an older one in red.
> I tried 3 full sized wallets (2 Coach and 1 Fossil) and they all fit. They are all empty inside, but there was some extra space inside the purse for a few more items. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 3845865
> 
> View attachment 3845864
> 
> View attachment 3845863
> 
> View attachment 3845862




Wow, great capacity!!  Thx for the helpful pics.


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Yeah, you helped me too...you enabler, you!!  That leather has been calling my name since day one!
> 
> PS, Congrats on your cute haul!


Thanks! Glad my info could enable you too! Hope you get what you want.



K.E.W. said:


> Wow, great capacity!!  Thx for the helpful pics.


 You are welcome.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! Glad my info could enable you too! Hope you get what you want.
> 
> You are welcome.



Looks like all four colors are totally sold out on FOS...I'll probably catch them on the next one, I'll need to try at the beginning of the sale.  

PS.  your purple one is just stunning!

Also, I'm thinking I'd use one kind of as a purse organizer in the larger totes, but I'd need to detach the strap, of course.  Sorry,  that i'm thinking out loud -- it may be too bulky as a purse organizer due to the short handles on it,


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Three Coach Wristlets From Dillard's. *​*



*


----------



## whateve

OrganizedHome said:


> *Three Coach Wristlets From Dillard's. *​*
> View attachment 3846339
> View attachment 3846340
> View attachment 3846341
> *


So pretty! Is the dark one gray or blue? What is the color code? I'm trying to figure out if it is a match to the blue star studded Mercer that looked much bluer on Coach.com.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> So pretty! Is the dark one gray or blue? What is the color code? I'm trying to figure out if it is a match to the blue star studded Mercer that looked much bluer on Coach.com.



I just cross-checked for you -- the above one from Dillards is the Metallic Blue  (same as the star studded Mercer) -- I think you're wondering if it's the Metallic Graphite, but I see blue.  When this metallic line came out a few months ago, I remember the four colors were Metallic Blue, Graphite, Mauve and Rust. (I got a few Rust SLG's). And maybe the Chalk was also an option.  I couldn't decide if I wanted my SLG's in Rust or in Mauve, at the time.

I can't guarantee it, but I'm 99% certain there is only one Metallic Blue for this round of metallics.  And if your monitor shows a much darker blue it's probably the Graphite...but OrganizedHome's photo is the blue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

OrganizedHome said:


> *Three Coach Wristlets From Dillard's. *​*
> View attachment 3846339
> View attachment 3846340
> View attachment 3846341
> *



Love these!!!! Is the Metallic Blue one true to color in pic?


----------



## OrganizedHome

The wristlet is blue. 
Color is called Metallic Blue. 
Style #59386.


----------



## OrganizedHome

Thank You.  The color is a bit lighter in person than in the pictures. 
(I took another picture in a different light)


----------



## houseof999

Finally found a kisslock link bag that can hold my big a** phone! Lol! Love all the details!!


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> I just cross-checked for you -- the above one from Dillards is the Metallic Blue  (same as the star studded Mercer) -- I think you're wondering if it's the Metallic Graphite, but I see blue.  When this metallic line came out a few months ago, I remember the four colors were Metallic Blue, Graphite, Mauve and Rust. (I got a few Rust SLG's). And maybe the Chalk was also an option.  I couldn't decide if I wanted my SLG's in Rust or in Mauve, at the time.
> 
> I can't guarantee it, but I'm 99% certain there is only one Metallic Blue for this round of metallics.  And if your monitor shows a much darker blue it's probably the Graphite...but OrganizedHome's photo is the blue.


The larger Mercer with the rivets only came in the blue, not the graphite. I saw some pictures of it and it looked dark like this, almost black, not the blue I was expecting. I'm still on the fence as to whether I'd like it IRL.

The smaller Mercer came in a more vibrant turquoise and purple.


----------



## undecided45

Had to go through some hoops but managed to get one of the fall 2017 turnlock pouches to match my recent kisslock purchase (thank you SA & Coach House)! The length that the pouch adds to the bag strap when worn is perfect.


----------



## musiclover

OrganizedHome said:


> Thank You.  The color is a bit lighter in person than in the pictures.
> (I took another picture in a different light)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846464


I love this colour. It's so pretty with all the stars!


----------



## undecided45

houseof999 said:


> Finally found a kisslock link bag that can hold my big a** phone! Lol! Love all the details!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846465
> View attachment 3846466


Shiny! Love the link details and the color is so unique.


----------



## BeachBagGal

undecided45 said:


> Had to go through some hoops but managed to get one of the fall 2017 turnlock pouches to match my recent kisslock purchase (thank you SA & Coach House)! The length that the pouch adds to the bag strap when worn is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847048
> View attachment 3847049
> View attachment 3847050



Love this!!!! Do we know if these will become available again to purchase??


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scored this little cutie for a steal!! Needed something to put in my work tote that I could use for after work happy hours and quick stops. Something that can hold my phone and the essentials. Plus can put on strap to wear crossbody. LOVE the detailing on the side!!! Nolita 19 in Mineral!


----------



## whateve

undecided45 said:


> Had to go through some hoops but managed to get one of the fall 2017 turnlock pouches to match my recent kisslock purchase (thank you SA & Coach House)! The length that the pouch adds to the bag strap when worn is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847048
> View attachment 3847049
> View attachment 3847050


I love the red handles on this. Too bad they used black on the other version. The pouch looks great with it.


----------



## undecided45

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this!!!! Do we know if these will become available again to purchase??



Thank you! I don't know if they will be making more of these... I hope they do, they sell like hot cakes.


whateve said:


> I love the red handles on this. Too bad they used black on the other version. The pouch looks great with it.



So do I! I noticed the black too on the rexy/car kisslock & completely agree. Should've went red!


----------



## kiwishopper

I love this little purse you have, so so cute!!





undecided45 said:


> Had to go through some hoops but managed to get one of the fall 2017 turnlock pouches to match my recent kisslock purchase (thank you SA & Coach House)! The length that the pouch adds to the bag strap when worn is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847048
> View attachment 3847049
> View attachment 3847050


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My Coach X Keith Haring Mailbox Bag came today. It's a beautiful Crimson red. The leather looks and smells delicious. It's HUGE and it's super heavy. The only way to carry it would be hand or the crook of the arm, with it being so heavy I don't think anyone could carry it that way for very long. I tried putting it on my shoulder but the wide straps kept slipping off and the handbag stuck out awkwardly. A BIG negative is the opening. It's just a tiny slit that I scratched my knuckles trying to stick my hand into. You seriously can't even see inside the bag , even if you try to stretch it because the opening is so tight. This seems more like a luggage item than a handbag for daily use.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My Coach X Keith Haring Mailbox Bag came today. It's a beautiful Crimson red. The leather looks and smells delicious. It's HUGE and it's super heavy. The only way to carry it would be hand or the crook of the arm, with it being so heavy I don't think anyone could carry it that way for very long. I tried putting it on my shoulder but the wide straps kept slipping off and the handbag stuck out awkwardly. A BIG negative is the opening. It's just a tiny slit that I scratched my knuckles trying to stick my hand into. You seriously can't even see inside the bag , even if you try to stretch it because the opening is so tight. This seems more like a luggage item than a handbag for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 3849367
> 
> View attachment 3849358
> View attachment 3849359
> 
> View attachment 3849362
> View attachment 3849363
> View attachment 3849364
> View attachment 3849365
> View attachment 3849366


That is disappointing. I'm glad I resisted. It looks so pretty but with those drawbacks it wouldn't work for me. I wish I could just get the hangtag. Will you be keeping it?


----------



## houseof999

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My Coach X Keith Haring Mailbox Bag came today. It's a beautiful Crimson red. The leather looks and smells delicious. It's HUGE and it's super heavy. The only way to carry it would be hand or the crook of the arm, with it being so heavy I don't think anyone could carry it that way for very long. I tried putting it on my shoulder but the wide straps kept slipping off and the handbag stuck out awkwardly. A BIG negative is the opening. It's just a tiny slit that I scratched my knuckles trying to stick my hand into. You seriously can't even see inside the bag , even if you try to stretch it because the opening is so tight. This seems more like a luggage item than a handbag for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 3849367
> 
> View attachment 3849358
> View attachment 3849359
> 
> View attachment 3849362
> View attachment 3849363
> View attachment 3849364
> View attachment 3849365
> View attachment 3849366


Wow thanks for all the info! Does it have printed lining or is it unlined?


----------



## Teagaggle

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My Coach X Keith Haring Mailbox Bag came today. It's a beautiful Crimson red. The leather looks and smells delicious. It's HUGE and it's super heavy. The only way to carry it would be hand or the crook of the arm, with it being so heavy I don't think anyone could carry it that way for very long. I tried putting it on my shoulder but the wide straps kept slipping off and the handbag stuck out awkwardly. A BIG negative is the opening. It's just a tiny slit that I scratched my knuckles trying to stick my hand into. You seriously can't even see inside the bag , even if you try to stretch it because the opening is so tight. This seems more like a luggage item than a handbag for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 3849367
> 
> View attachment 3849358
> View attachment 3849359
> 
> View attachment 3849362
> View attachment 3849363
> View attachment 3849364
> View attachment 3849365
> View attachment 3849366


That's a shame. The color is TDF & it looks really well made. However,  I completely get you as it relates to the opening of the bag scratching the knuckles. I've had that and it's typically a deal-breaker for me. Thanks for sharing though! I think it's the first reveal of this bag.


----------



## eagle1002us

Teagaggle said:


> That's a shame. The color is TDF & it looks really well made. However,  I completely get you as it relates to the opening of the bag scratching the knuckles. I've had that and it's typically a deal-breaker for me. Thanks for sharing though! I think it's the first reveal of this bag.


It may be that the bag opening stretches with use.  Also, consider waxing the zipper to ease the opening.  (But check this procedure on the web, maybe on a sewing site.   I haven't used it).  I don't think of Coach leathers as stiff.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> That is disappointing. I'm glad I resisted. It looks so pretty but with those drawbacks it wouldn't work for me. I wish I could just get the hangtag. Will you be keeping it?


Same here.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My Coach X Keith Haring Mailbox Bag came today. It's a beautiful Crimson red. The leather looks and smells delicious. It's HUGE and it's super heavy. The only way to carry it would be hand or the crook of the arm, with it being so heavy I don't think anyone could carry it that way for very long. I tried putting it on my shoulder but the wide straps kept slipping off and the handbag stuck out awkwardly. A BIG negative is the opening. It's just a tiny slit that I scratched my knuckles trying to stick my hand into. You seriously can't even see inside the bag , even if you try to stretch it because the opening is so tight. This seems more like a luggage item than a handbag for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 3849367
> 
> View attachment 3849358
> View attachment 3849359
> 
> View attachment 3849362
> View attachment 3849363
> View attachment 3849364
> View attachment 3849365
> View attachment 3849366



That’s too bad because I love the color and style! Also, the hangtag!


----------



## lizebird

Wow, after reading your description before the pics loaded, I couldn't agree more with you about knuckles scratching on the bag opening! But truly it's a gorgeous bag- everything about it!!! I wouldn't have thought to get it waxed- great idea. Pls keep us posted!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> That is disappointing. I'm glad I resisted. It looks so pretty but with those drawbacks it wouldn't work for me. I wish I could just get the hangtag. Will you be keeping it?



It's too heavy and that zip opening is dreadful. Sadly I must return it. I wish I had a scale to weigh it. It has to be the heaviest bag I ever had. The color and leather is divine.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

houseof999 said:


> Wow thanks for all the info! Does it have printed lining or is it unlined?



It has the printed lining. I tried to take a photo but since the opening is so narrow I wasn't able to get one that wasn't dark. It's the same lining as this:


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Teagaggle said:


> That's a shame. The color is TDF & it looks really well made. However,  I completely get you as it relates to the opening of the bag scratching the knuckles. I've had that and it's typically a deal-breaker for me. Thanks for sharing though! I think it's the first reveal of this bag.



It is well made. Maybe they'll come out with slightly smaller version. The leather and color are perfect. The huge size, the kiss locks and the embellishments on the hang tag make the bag extremely heavy.


----------



## katev

I am not quite sure why I bought this, as I am not a musician and I don't own a guitar; but it is cute and it only cost $25 on Poshmark. And if I don't wear it as a necklace it would still make an adorable purse charm!

It is the Poppy Stone Guitar Neckace 95069 that originally sold for $98. I wasn't sure about condition from the auction pictures so I was really pleased when it arrived in great shape!


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> I am not quite sure why I bought this, as I am not a musician and I don't own a guitar; but it is cute and it only cost $25 on Poshmark. And if I don't wear it as a necklace it would still make an adorable purse charm!
> 
> It is the Poppy Stone Guitar Neckace 95069 that originally sold for $98. I wasn't sure about condition from the auction pictures so I was really pleased when it arrived in great shape!
> 
> View attachment 3851409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851416




I LOVE this!! Congrats on the great deal you got!  Boy, would that make an amazing bag charm!! 

Obviously, the chain would need shortening, but it’s soooo cool!


----------



## K.E.W.

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's too heavy and that zip opening is dreadful. Sadly I must return it. I wish I had a scale to weigh it. It has to be the heaviest bag I ever had. The color and leather is divine.



I’m sorry it didn’t work out for you — I’m still reeling over the Rexy Tote 38 (color) not working for me.  It does sound like it might work solely as a carry-on or weekender bag, which is so limited!  The leather and color are TDF, as is the hangtag!  I hope soon you find a more suitable bag. 

I’d buy every KH hangtag that comes with these bags, if only they sold a set — or even separately.


----------



## eleanors36

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My Coach X Keith Haring Mailbox Bag came today. It's a beautiful Crimson red. The leather looks and smells delicious. It's HUGE and it's super heavy. The only way to carry it would be hand or the crook of the arm, with it being so heavy I don't think anyone could carry it that way for very long. I tried putting it on my shoulder but the wide straps kept slipping off and the handbag stuck out awkwardly. A BIG negative is the opening. It's just a tiny slit that I scratched my knuckles trying to stick my hand into. You seriously can't even see inside the bag , even if you try to stretch it because the opening is so tight. This seems more like a luggage item than a handbag for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 3849367
> 
> View attachment 3849358
> View attachment 3849359
> 
> View attachment 3849362
> View attachment 3849363
> View attachment 3849364
> View attachment 3849365
> View attachment 3849366


That's a shame.  It wouldn't work for me either. Thanks! 


BeachBagGal said:


> That’s too bad because I love the color and style! Also, the hangtag!


----------



## zjones

BeachBagGal said:


> Scored this little cutie for a steal!! Needed something to put in my work tote that I could use for after work happy hours and quick stops. Something that can hold my phone and the essentials. Plus can put on strap to wear crossbody. LOVE the detailing on the side!!! Nolita 19 in Mineral!
> View attachment 3847177
> 
> View attachment 3847178



Oh, that's gorgeous! I've been toying with something in mineral for a while and keep going back and forth between that, the crossbody clutch, and the slim accordion zip wallet. I'm not sure which to get! The Nolita holds more than the other two, but the wallet I can toss inside a bag (matching, of course, or at least close to it! ;D) and the crossbody clutch is more of wallet-on-a-chain so it doesn't seem as practical unless I'm not carrying anything else (which I never do), but... ahh! Decisions.

Regardless, congrats! Is the color about as true as the color on the website? It always looks super dark online but not quite as much in your pictures.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Oh, that's gorgeous! I've been toying with something in mineral for a while and keep going back and forth between that, the crossbody clutch, and the slim accordion zip wallet. I'm not sure which to get! The Nolita holds more than the other two, but the wallet I can toss inside a bag (matching, of course, or at least close to it! ;D) and the crossbody clutch is more of wallet-on-a-chain so it doesn't seem as practical unless I'm not carrying anything else (which I never do), but... ahh! Decisions.
> 
> Regardless, congrats! Is the color about as true as the color on the website? It always looks super dark online but not quite as much in your pictures.



Thanks! I personally love the Nolita wristlet because you can convert to a crossbody (with your own strap) and it’s small enough to toss in your tote, but still big enough to carry the basics.  The pebbled leather makes it really durable. I love the color and think it’s very versatile for year round and LOVE the side detailing. Dinky leather straps work perfect on the Nolitas since they are small and lightweight.  The color is a darker shade, but not super dark. This pic I took I think represents the color truer to shade. Let me know what you decide!


----------



## anthrosphere

I just picked up the smaller punk Rexy today! I always wanted her but couldn’t justify getting the much larger one, so when I found out that Coach had it much smaller, I had to have her! She’s almost about the size of my Rogue 17 height-wise. She’s super cute and I love the rock-n-roll vibe with her crazy big hair. I’m obsessed with her!

I’ve included pictures with the Harley Quinn-painted Barbie head that I got from Etsy, for size reference.


----------



## Glttglam

First Coach bag I have bought in a while but I couldn't resist the glitter on it This is the small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.


----------



## aundria17

Coach tooled tea rose swagger
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 used my own oil slick chain


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> Coach tooled tea rose swagger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used my own oil slick chain



What a pretty combo!


----------



## valv54

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My Coach X Keith Haring Mailbox Bag came today. It's a beautiful Crimson red. The leather looks and smells delicious. It's HUGE and it's super heavy. The only way to carry it would be hand or the crook of the arm, with it being so heavy I don't think anyone could carry it that way for very long. I tried putting it on my shoulder but the wide straps kept slipping off and the handbag stuck out awkwardly. A BIG negative is the opening. It's just a tiny slit that I scratched my knuckles trying to stick my hand into. You seriously can't even see inside the bag , even if you try to stretch it because the opening is so tight. This seems more like a luggage item than a handbag for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 3849367
> 
> View attachment 3849358
> View attachment 3849359
> 
> View attachment 3849362
> View attachment 3849363
> View attachment 3849364
> View attachment 3849365
> View attachment 3849366


I really really really love this bag, and I wanted this exact one too. I always wear my bags over my shoulder so to hear it's awkward kinda breaks my heart as I was looking forward to these bags in spring.


----------



## Joey92

Picked up a few items over the last few months. We have an iPad Air case in camo pebble leather, which is as soft as it looks. Two 1941 golvetanned leather clutches. A 1941 men’s wallet, in glove tanned leather, and my most favourite wallet so far, the leather is like butter and I love the simplicity of the card slots inside. It’s one piece of leather, although the only problem is the glazing but that can always be redone. And a bottle opener keychain with a rocket ship on it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

itsjose said:


> Picked up a few items over the last few months. We have an iPad Air case in camo pebble leather, which is as soft as it looks. Two 1941 golvetanned leather clutches. A 1941 men’s wallet, in glove tanned leather, and my most favourite wallet so far, the leather is like butter and I love the simplicity of the card slots inside. It’s one piece of leather, although the only problem is the glazing but that can always be redone. And a bottle opener keychain with a rocket ship on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857066
> View attachment 3857067
> View attachment 3857068
> View attachment 3857069
> View attachment 3857070
> View attachment 3857071


Great haul! I really like that men's wallet. Is that one currently available? I've never noticed it before.


----------



## Joey92

Satcheldoll said:


> Great haul! I really like that men's wallet. Is that one currently available? I've never noticed it before.



Thank you! I wish it was because I would go for another colour, it’s about a year old and I haven’t seen it in stores since. But I have seen it pop up once on eBay so you might want to go that route


----------



## zjones

I was hoping to do a mini-reveal tomorrow once all the pieces of my new bag are here, but I selected to require a signature for my package and of course this is the one time the UPS driver--when they couldn't reach me because I was home--*didn't* drop it off at the apartment office. >.> So now I have to wait until Monday!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I really love it. The details are sooo nice! It's not too much bigger than the Studded Edie- here are some pics! I am 5'2, the shoes add a couple inches [emoji16]
> View attachment 3696168
> View attachment 3696169
> 
> Next to Studded Edie:
> View attachment 3696172
> View attachment 3696173
> View attachment 3696174


Hi Sarah03,

How do you like the Edie 42? I just got the Mineral Edie one with the Stars.  I'm not sure yet if I love it since it's a little bigger (height wise) than I'm used to.  I love Phoebes, Maggies and Edies (the original and 31).  How do you feel about the Edie 42 now that you had the bag for a while?  give me the good and the bad


----------



## Sarah03

ilikesunshine said:


> Hi Sarah03,
> 
> How do you like the Edie 42? I just got the Mineral Edie one with the Stars.  I'm not sure yet if I love it since it's a little bigger (height wise) than I'm used to.  I love Phoebes, Maggies and Edies (the original and 31).  How do you feel about the Edie 42 now that you had the bag for a while?  give me the good and the bad



Hi ilikesunshine! I really love this bag. It's comfortable and it holds a ton. I usually use it for days that I need to carry extras like a light sweater or other odds and ends. It's also fine when I carry my usual stuff- my phone, a wallet, a wristlet, my agenda, sunglasses, keys, ibuprofen, & a key pouch. I never zip it so it's easy to get in and out.  It has plenty of slouch so it doesn't feel overly huge to me! I have had the regular & small Phoebe, the Maggie, and the Edie in "regular" size (before the numbers came along) and I'd say this is quite similar to the original Phoebe. The straps are really thick and do not slide. I also like the minimal branding. 
That Edie 42 in mineral is TDF! I can't wait to see your reveal. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Leena.coach

aundria17 said:


> Coach tooled tea rose swagger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used my own oil slick chain


LOVE this! Want it!


----------



## lilmore

Just bought a Rogue at 40% F&F discount.  Not sure if to keep or wait for the new black rogue that’s coming out


----------



## valv54

lilmore said:


> Just bought a Rogue at 40% F&F discount.  Not sure if to keep or wait for the new black rogue that’s coming out


How long is the sale going on for?


----------



## lilmore

valv54 said:


> How long is the sale going on for?


I’m not sure, but the discount has to be offered to you by an SA.  I received a call from the SA.  It’s not an advertised sale.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Wristlet 19 and I added a strap to wear it cross body.


----------



## LL777

lilmore said:


> Just bought a Rogue at 40% F&F discount.  Not sure if to keep or wait for the new black rogue that’s coming out


Beautiful bag!!! Is another black rogue coming out?


----------



## lilmore

LL777 said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Is another black rogue coming out?


Hi.  It’s quilted ones.  There’s pictures of them in the rogue clubhouse (posts 5221, 5466) The SA wasn’t allowed to show it to me, but had pictures on her phone.  In the clubhouse, it showed like some stores had them on display already.   They’ll be $995 and come out in November.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Last night my SA offered me the friends & family discount, so I left with these 2:











He also showed me the quilted dinky, which I really want, but he wasn't allowed to sell it to me.


----------



## whateve

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Last night my SA offered me the friends & family discount, so I left with these 2:
> 
> View attachment 3859430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859433
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859435
> 
> 
> 
> He also showed me the quilted dinky, which I really want, but he wasn't allowed to sell it to me.


I love that purple!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Last night my SA offered me the friends & family discount, so I left with these 2:
> 
> View attachment 3859430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859433
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859435
> 
> 
> 
> He also showed me the quilted dinky, which I really want, but he wasn't allowed to sell it to me.



Love your Dinkys!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

whateve said:


> I love that purple!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love your Dinkys!!





Thank you!!


----------



## SEWDimples

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Last night my SA offered me the friends & family discount, so I left with these 2:
> 
> View attachment 3859430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859433
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859435
> 
> 
> 
> He also showed me the quilted dinky, which I really want, but he wasn't allowed to sell it to me.


Congrats! Love the purple color. Enjoy them both!


----------



## leechiyong

Have been wanting this one for awhile.  Was hoping for this to go on sale, but then I saw it was sold out online and immediately reached out to my SA.  Fortunately, they still had it.  My new Rogue 17:


----------



## anabg

Birthday present.  Coach Saddle bag 23 in the color Denim.


----------



## RayKay

anabg said:


> View attachment 3859854
> 
> Birthday present.  Coach Saddle bag 23 in the color Denim.



Ah, these saddles get so nice and comfy as you use them (I have the 23 in burnished Butterscotch). I really thought about the denim too as I like the brass hardware on it but I didn’t need two bags in that size and already have a “blue-ish” saddle bag (Mineral Whiplash). Enjoy!


----------



## MooMooVT

anabg said:


> View attachment 3859854
> 
> Birthday present.  Coach Saddle bag 23 in the color Denim.


Love this!


----------



## anabg

RayKay said:


> Ah, these saddles get so nice and comfy as you use them (I have the 23 in burnished Butterscotch). I really thought about the denim too as I like the brass hardware on it but I didn’t need two bags in that size and already have a “blue-ish” saddle bag (Mineral Whiplash). Enjoy!





MooMooVT said:


> Love this!



Thanks! I carried it today.  The leather smells amazing and I love the front pocket.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.


----------



## LL777

Satcheldoll said:


> Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.
> View attachment 3860561


They are beautiful. Which one do you like more?


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.
> View attachment 3860561


The Cooper bag is absolutely gorgeous. I love the Dusty Rose color.


----------



## Satcheldoll

LL777 said:


> They are beautiful. Which one do you like more?


I like them both equally. They both have oxblood interiors except the dusty rose is suede and the grey is smooth.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> The Cooper bag is absolutely gorgeous. I love the Dusty Rose color.


 Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.
> View attachment 3860561


Grey.....grey......grey.....[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.
> View attachment 3860561


Tell me you bought these so I can live vicariously through you?!


----------



## Sarah03

Satcheldoll said:


> Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.
> View attachment 3860561



Omg those are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Tell me you bought these so I can live vicariously through you?!


I did! [emoji23] 
I won't be buying anything else for a while. These were the only new items that caught my eye. I was only going to keep one because I was going to get something else, but that fell through so I decided to keep both. Each of them give me different vibes.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sarah03 said:


> Omg those are BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks! My SA texted me that they were both gorgeous and couldn't tell me which one she liked best.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> I did! [emoji23]
> I won't be buying anything else for a while. These were the only new items that caught my eye. I was only going to keep one because I was going to get something else, but that fell through so I decided to keep both. Each of them give me different vibes.


They are both gorgeous! I just love grey and suede, the other color is very pretty.


----------



## Handbagjoy

lilmore said:


> Just bought a Rogue at 40% F&F discount.  Not sure if to keep or wait for the new black rogue that’s coming out


thats a unique color and sounds like an awesome price


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.
> View attachment 3860561


That gray is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.
> View attachment 3860561


These are soooo pretty!  Congrats! [emoji7] 

What are the dimensions? I couldn't find them on the website. I guess they're not out yet.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> That gray is gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Satcheldoll

carterazo said:


> These are soooo pretty!  Congrats! [emoji7]
> 
> What are the dimensions? I couldn't find them on the website. I guess they're not out yet.


No they're not out yet. Here's what Neiman Marcus has on their website.


----------



## YuYu90

Outlaw Satchel 36 with printed haircalf...
Just picked up from the outlet


----------



## ilikesunshine

YuYu90 said:


> Outlaw Satchel 36 with printed haircalf...
> Just picked up from the outlet


Very nice!  What was the Sale...50% off? anything extra?


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> No they're not out yet. Here's what Neiman Marcus has on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861060


Thank you!  Looks like a great size. [emoji106]


----------



## YuYu90

ilikesunshine said:


> Very nice!  What was the Sale...50% off? anything extra?


 50 % off then a additional 40%


----------



## holiday123

Just opened these lovelies and best part is they fit my huge phone. I have dinky straps so I can use for crossbody too


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Just opened these lovelies and best part is they fit my huge phone. I have dinky straps so I can use for crossbody too
> View attachment 3861344
> View attachment 3861345
> View attachment 3861346


Pretty! Glad these worked out for you.[emoji4]


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Pretty! Glad these worked out for you.[emoji4]


Yes and THANK YOU again!


----------



## SEWDimples

YuYu90 said:


> Outlaw Satchel 36 with printed haircalf...
> Just picked up from the outlet


Congrats! I really like the Outlaw bag. I have Olive color. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Just opened these lovelies and best part is they fit my huge phone. I have dinky straps so I can use for crossbody too
> View attachment 3861344
> View attachment 3861345
> View attachment 3861346


Congrats! The colors are really great. Glad your phone fits. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

YuYu90 said:


> 50 % off then a additional 40%


Wow! What a deal. Was this bag on clearance?


----------



## wintotty

Some of the recent purchases, very happy with space rogue and tea rose bandit


----------



## YuYu90

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! What a deal. Was this bag on clearance?


 Not on clearance...all of the deletes were 40% off


----------



## laurie24

branbran1984 said:


> Love the vertical quilts and the turnlock! The leather is so soft that I think it might be lambskin inside of regular cowhide.


this is a very lovely bag  flap and turnlock combo isn’t my thing but this one stole my  what’s the name of the bag?


----------



## Pagan

My photography skills leave much to be desired but I wanted to share. This pic doesn’t do justice to the colours in the Rogue; the oxblood flowers and lining are beautiful.

Love them both.


----------



## MooMooVT

Just arrived! A few quick pics that don't do this puppy justice. Not 100% sure I'm keeping it - but it's most likely. It's gorgeous. And it's not noted as a NM exclusive on the website - but the box seems to indicate as much.


----------



## Pagan

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3861965
> View attachment 3861966
> 
> 
> Just arrived! A few quick pics that don't do this puppy justice. Not 100% sure I'm keeping it - but it's most likely. It's gorgeous. And it's not noted as a NM exclusive on the website - but the box seems to indicate as much.


That's SO much prettier than it looked in the pictures I saw. Why the hesitation? Not sure you love it?

ETA: I just noticed that you have the same granite as we do.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3861965
> View attachment 3861966
> 
> 
> Just arrived! A few quick pics that don't do this puppy justice. Not 100% sure I'm keeping it - but it's most likely. It's gorgeous. And it's not noted as a NM exclusive on the website - but the box seems to indicate as much.


OMG!! I love it!!


----------



## Lucylu29

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3861965
> View attachment 3861966
> 
> 
> Just arrived! A few quick pics that don't do this puppy justice. Not 100% sure I'm keeping it - but it's most likely. It's gorgeous. And it's not noted as a NM exclusive on the website - but the box seems to indicate as much.


This is so pretty! Much prettier than what it looks like on the website. I ordered the accordion card case with this print. After seeing your pictures I can't wait to get it!


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> That's SO much prettier than it looked in the pictures I saw. Why the hesitation? Not sure you love it?
> 
> ETA: I just noticed that you have the same granite as we do.


LOL! Nothing other than a healthy case of guilt! It's definitely staying. I'll power through the guilt


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> That's SO much prettier than it looked in the pictures I saw. Why the hesitation? Not sure you love it?
> 
> ETA: I just noticed that you have the same granite as we do.


Agreed - it's so much more fabulous in real life! And it just barely fits my iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## MooMooVT

Lucylu29 said:


> This is so pretty! Much prettier than what it looks like on the website. I ordered the accordion card case with this print. After seeing your pictures I can't wait to get it!


The accordion case is going to be amazing! I eyed that one too but this will scratch the itch


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3861910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills leave much to be desired but I wanted to share. This pic doesn’t do justice to the colours in the Rogue; the oxblood flowers and lining are beautiful.
> 
> Love them both.


Two fantastic picks!


----------



## SEWDimples

YuYu90 said:


> Outlaw Satchel 36 with printed haircalf...
> Just picked up from the outlet



Congrats!  Love the Outlaw. Enjoy!



holiday123 said:


> Just opened these lovelies and best part is they fit my huge phone. I have dinky straps so I can use for crossbody too
> View attachment 3861344
> View attachment 3861345
> View attachment 3861346



Congrats! Great colors.



wintotty said:


> Some of the recent purchases, very happy with space rogue and tea rose bandit



Love all of your new goodies. Great selections. Enjoy them all.



Pagan said:


> View attachment 3861910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photography skills leave much to be desired but I wanted to share. This pic doesn’t do justice to the colours in the Rogue; the oxblood flowers and lining are beautiful.
> 
> Love them both.



Congrats! Love tea rose bags.



MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3861965
> View attachment 3861966
> 
> 
> Just arrived! A few quick pics that don't do this puppy justice. Not 100% sure I'm keeping it - but it's most likely. It's gorgeous. And it's not noted as a NM exclusive on the website - but the box seems to indicate as much.


Congrats! So cute.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A little off topic, but I thought some Coachies would be excited to share in this Bonnie Cashin for Sills vintage coat with me! I've been really enjoying reading about Bonnie Cashin lately. I would love to buy that book about her soon. She seems like a designer a gal could really admire wholeheartedly.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A little off topic, but I thought some Coachies would be excited to share in this Bonnie Cashin for Sills vintage coat with me! I've been really enjoying reading about Bonnie Cashin lately. I would love to buy that book about her soon. She seems like a designer a gal could really admire wholeheartedly.


Nice! I like the pockets! Post this in the vintage chat clubhouse too. I'm sure followers of that thread would love to see it.


----------



## ZSP

Very nice...I love it!  I'd totally be into wearing it.


----------



## K.E.W.

Satcheldoll said:


> Dusty Rose and Heather Grey Suede Cooper.
> View attachment 3860561




Omg, I didn’t realize I was this far behind on viewing new reveals!

These two are stunners, although i’m partial to the grey....but both are gorgeous!  I’m so happy that you finally got your Coopers — weren’t you pining for them a while back?  Now you got two, you lucky dog!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Satcheldoll said:


> No they're not out yet. Here's what Neiman Marcus has on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861060




Those dimensions are similar to the regular Rogue?  Does it seem about the same?


----------



## Satcheldoll

K.E.W. said:


> Omg, I didn’t realize I was this far behind on viewing new reveals!
> 
> These two are stunners, although i’m partial to the grey....but both are gorgeous!  I’m so happy that you finally got your Coopers — weren’t you pining for them a while back?  Now you got two, you lucky dog!
> 
> Enjoy!!!  [emoji106]


Thanks! I'd been waiting for them to come out ever seen I saw a sneak peak months ago. I didn't need another black bag so I decided on the grey suede. Once I saw the pic from Neiman Marcus of the dusty rose I was torn. I ordered both to see which one I liked the best. You see how that went. [emoji23]
Also the dusty rose is not as pink as it looks in the pic. It actually has a purplish undertone like a light mauve.


----------



## K.E.W.

YuYu90 said:


> Outlaw Satchel 36 with printed haircalf...
> Just picked up from the outlet



Wow, that is stunning!!  So unusual...congrats on the bargain too!


----------



## Satcheldoll

K.E.W. said:


> Those dimensions are similar to the regular Rogue?  Does it seem about the same?


Yes, about the same. The Cooper is a little wider at 13 inches. The center zip compartment is very slim compared to the Rogue. It's a reverse of the compartments. The sides of the Cooper have more space for items.


----------



## Iduneterea

Couldn't resist the glitter


----------



## K.E.W.

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes, about the same. The Cooper is a little wider at 13 inches. The center zip compartment is very slim compared to the Rogue. It's a reverse of the compartments. The sides of the Cooper have more space for items.
> View attachment 3862896




Oh, I see what you mean now...thx for the detailed pic!  I see she’s been neatly packed, too!

Again, congrats!


----------



## Laurie Lou

More duckies! 

[emoji7]


----------



## undecided45

I've been looking at the 1941 soho crossbody with tea rose embellishments for a long time and finally caved. Saw it was sold out online & called my SA - luckily they still had it in store!

Now I'm off to the Coach ban group.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iduneterea said:


> Couldn't resist the glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862934



With little stars? CUTE!


----------



## Rose_Hana

Got my first Rogue!  Also got the Selena Grace bag in Black and White  
Next on my list is probably the quilted Rogue in black


----------



## musiclover

Small things....Snoopy wristlet and the metallic blue stars and rivets wristlet. I’m very pleased with the quality of both pieces and the attention to detail.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3864753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small things....Snoopy wristlet and the metallic blue stars and rivets wristlet. I’m very pleased with the quality of both pieces and the attention to detail.


I'm loving that Snoopy wristlet! You got some real cuties there.


----------



## carterazo

Rose_Hana said:


> Got my first Rogue! [emoji813] Also got the Selena Grace bag in Black and White [emoji813]
> Next on my list is probably the quilted Rogue in black [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3864643
> 
> View attachment 3864646
> 
> View attachment 3864645


Welcome to tpf! You got a beautiful haul!  I just love the Selena Grace bag in cream. It's so beautiful.  The others are gorgeous too. That Rogue will last you a looong time. Yummy,  chewy leather.  Enjoy! [emoji255]


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> I'm loving that Snoopy wristlet! You got some real cuties there.


Thanks, C!  I am so in love with my metallic blue wristlet I even carry it empty in my bag—love the colour and texture.  Snoopy is so adorable with his laughing mouth and big paws!  It’s a good catch-all size for my bag. I’m going to condition the leather before I use it.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Thanks, C!  I am so in love with my metallic blue wristlet I even carry it empty in my bag—love the colour and texture.  Snoopy is so adorable with his laughing mouth and big paws!  It’s a good catch-all size for my bag. I’m going to condition the leather before I use it.



I thought I was the only one who was tempted to carry an empty slg just because I love it or it coordinates beautifully with the other things I'm carrying.  [emoji4] [emoji5] [emoji12]


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> I thought I was the only one who was tempted to carry an empty slg just because I love it or it coordinates beautifully with the other things I'm carrying.  [emoji4] [emoji5] [emoji12]


I think we must be twins in spirit!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I think we must be twins in spirit!


We are [emoji162] sisters! 


musiclover said:


> I think we must be twins in spirit!


----------



## pianolize

whateve said:


> The larger Mercer with the rivets only came in the blue, not the graphite. I saw some pictures of it and it looked dark like this, almost black, not the blue I was expecting. I'm still on the fence as to whether I'd like it IRL.
> 
> The smaller Mercer came in a more vibrant turquoise and purple.


I just happened upon this tote, on sale @macy's online. Now I'm looking for/wondering if somewhere has a metallic star-rivets satchel, any size, in blue/mineral. Have you seen one? Our actually coach stores here don't carry it, and I'd love to see one IRL.  Thanks!  (But I DID break down & order the tote...)


----------



## MKB0925

Found an oldie but goodie someone was selling locally..NWT for $10. She brightens up the inside of my bag..[emoji4]


----------



## zjones

My burnished saddle Nomad crossbody got a friend today:


----------



## cuppateatime

zjones said:


> My burnished saddle Nomad crossbody got a friend today:
> 
> View attachment 3868367


Lil Tricky buddy. Nice coat you got there in the back too!


----------



## zjones

I should say -- the friend was the strap, not the Tricky hangtag. XD That I bought with the bag when I got it.


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> My burnished saddle Nomad crossbody got a friend today:
> 
> View attachment 3868367


I'm liking this strap more and more! Great combo


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> My burnished saddle Nomad crossbody got a friend today:
> 
> View attachment 3868367



Love that strap on your Nomad!


----------



## musiclover

MKB0925 said:


> Found an oldie but goodie someone was selling locally..NWT for $10. She brightens up the inside of my bag..[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868179


I have exactly the same wristlet!  It’s so pretty and looks great in our bags!


----------



## marissa214

I’ve been somewhat obsessed with the Legacy pebbled leather drawstring bag since I stumbled across the clubhouse a few months ago. I’ve been on the lookout on eBay for them but they are listed for crazy high prices!  Finally one popped up, NWT for under $100 and I got it yesterday. It had the dust bag and the interior zipper still had the wrapper on it!  This came along with some good news at work, so yay!


----------



## MKB0925

marissa214 said:


> I’ve been somewhat obsessed with the Legacy pebbled leather drawstring bag since I stumbled across the clubhouse a few months ago. I’ve been on the lookout on eBay for them but they are listed for crazy high prices!  Finally one popped up, NWT for under $100 and I got it yesterday. It had the dust bag and the interior zipper still had the wrapper on it!  This came along with some good news at work, so yay!
> View attachment 3868865


Gorgeous bag!!  I think I need to keep my eye out for this too!


----------



## marissa214

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!  I think I need to keep my eye out for this too!



Thanks!  The clubhouse thread kills me because apparently a lot of the bags went to outlet and sold for ~$60!  There's a nice eggplant one too.


----------



## eleanors36

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3861965
> View attachment 3861966
> 
> 
> Just arrived! A few quick pics that don't do this puppy justice. Not 100% sure I'm keeping it - but it's most likely. It's gorgeous. And it's not noted as a NM exclusive on the website - but the box seems to indicate as much.


Beautiful print!  Congrats!


----------



## whateve

marissa214 said:


> I’ve been somewhat obsessed with the Legacy pebbled leather drawstring bag since I stumbled across the clubhouse a few months ago. I’ve been on the lookout on eBay for them but they are listed for crazy high prices!  Finally one popped up, NWT for under $100 and I got it yesterday. It had the dust bag and the interior zipper still had the wrapper on it!  This came along with some good news at work, so yay!
> View attachment 3868865


Congratulations! I love both of mine. I have red-orange and midnight. They are a great value because they are almost indestructible. Mine still look new. I bought them in 2013.


marissa214 said:


> Thanks!  The clubhouse thread kills me because apparently a lot of the bags went to outlet and sold for ~$60!  There's a nice eggplant one too.


I think you got a great deal. I bought my first on ebay for $195 and the second on FOS for $158 (including tax.)


----------



## marissa214

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I love both of mine. I have red-orange and midnight. They are a great value because they are almost indestructible. Mine still look new. I bought them in 2013.
> 
> I think you got a great deal. I bought my first on ebay for $195 and the second on FOS for $158 (including tax.)



Yay!  Thanks!  I saw a midnight one a couple of months ago (I was at the airport and missed out on bidding - it was gorgeous!) but they don’t pop up much in general which makes me think people really love theirs!


----------



## musiclover

marissa214 said:


> I’ve been somewhat obsessed with the Legacy pebbled leather drawstring bag since I stumbled across the clubhouse a few months ago. I’ve been on the lookout on eBay for them but they are listed for crazy high prices!  Finally one popped up, NWT for under $100 and I got it yesterday. It had the dust bag and the interior zipper still had the wrapper on it!  This came along with some good news at work, so yay!
> View attachment 3868865


I love these drawstring bags. Now I think I want one!


----------



## Sarah03

My newest Rogue:


----------



## sb2

Sarah03 said:


> My newest Rogue:
> View attachment 3870026


Congrats I love this one.  Do you think it will be more structured sides with the quilting or get soft and squishy like regular ones?


----------



## Ireiki4u

My F&F haul. I am obsessed with tea rose.


----------



## Sarah03

sb2 said:


> Congrats I love this one.  Do you think it will be more structured sides with the quilting or get soft and squishy like regular ones?



Thank you! I think it'll soften up. This bag came completely factory wrapped so it was a bit stiff. I plan to start carrying it tomorrow, so stay tuned for updates [emoji6]


----------



## LOVEsersen

All green


----------



## BeachBagGal

LOVEsersen said:


> All green
> 
> View attachment 3870210
> View attachment 3870212



That frog is so CUTE!


----------



## SEWDimples

Ireiki4u said:


> My F&F haul. I am obsessed with tea rose.


I understand why. Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## SEWDimples

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3863903
> 
> 
> More duckies!
> 
> [emoji7]



Congrats! This bag is so adorable. Love the larger size kisslock bag. Enjoy!



undecided45 said:


> I've been looking at the 1941 soho crossbody with tea rose embellishments for a long time and finally caved. Saw it was sold out online & called my SA - luckily they still had it in store!
> 
> Now I'm off to the Coach ban group.


Congrats! Very cute. Enjoy!



Rose_Hana said:


> Got my first Rogue!  Also got the Selena Grace bag in Black and White
> Next on my list is probably the quilted Rogue in black
> 
> View attachment 3864643
> 
> View attachment 3864646
> 
> View attachment 3864645



Congrats! The Rogue looks amazing in black. Enjoy all your beautiful bags.



musiclover said:


> View attachment 3864753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small things....Snoopy wristlet and the metallic blue stars and rivets wristlet. I’m very pleased with the quality of both pieces and the attention to detail.


Congrats! Really cute. Enjoy them.



zjones said:


> My burnished saddle Nomad crossbody got a friend today:
> 
> View attachment 3868367


Congrats! Twins on the strap. I love all the colors. Enjoy.



Sarah03 said:


> My newest Rogue:
> View attachment 3870026



Congrats Sarah03! This Rogue looks amazing. I purchased the black Dinky with quilting and rivets. Enjoy!



LOVEsersen said:


> All green
> 
> View attachment 3870210
> View attachment 3870212



Congrats! So cute. Enjoy.


----------



## pianolize

Star Rivets Tote!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pianolize said:


> Star Rivets Tote!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870927



I love the look of this tote!!


----------



## pianolize

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the look of this tote!!


 thanks- me too!!! I didn't think we had it here (the boutiques don't carry it), but I found it online at Macy's!  Wallet should be here too, but it's locked in the pkg rm for once...


----------



## Nana61256

Mercer 30 Tea Rose & Tooling.  Got the matching wallet, too.


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I love these drawstring bags. Now I think I want one!



I am selling mine in eggplant, lol


----------



## AubergineSally

Made for each other?

Primrose Dinky with quilting, Sharky (primrose belly!)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 3876077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made for each other?
> 
> Primrose Dinky with quilting, Sharky (primrose belly!)


So perfect!!!!


----------



## Chiichan

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 3876077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made for each other?
> 
> Primrose Dinky with quilting, Sharky (primrose belly!)



Hey! I did not realize the bottom of the shark is the primrose color!


----------



## Chiichan

I picked up this cutie today. I picked blue to match 1. my shark coin case and 2. My work badge is blue. I attached the card holder to my badge to hold my garage access to work and to carry my other odds and ends for the car.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chiichan said:


> I picked up this cutie today. I picked blue to match 1. my shark coin case and 2. My work badge is blue. I attached the card holder to my badge to hold my garage access to work and to carry my other odds and ends for the car.
> 
> View attachment 3876287



Ooh more pics please I have been looking at these what size are they and what is the inside like?


----------



## BeachBagGal

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 3876077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made for each other?
> 
> Primrose Dinky with quilting, Sharky (primrose belly!)



Cute combo!!!


----------



## Chiichan

elvisfan4life said:


> Ooh more pics please I have been looking at these what size are they and what is the inside like?



Here’s some pics to hopefully give you an idea of the size. It’s quite small. Like it literally only holds cards 




And here it is in relation to my work badge which is about the size of a credit card


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chiichan said:


> Here’s some pics to hopefully give you an idea of the size. It’s quite small. Like it literally only holds cards
> 
> View attachment 3876312
> 
> 
> And here it is in relation to my work badge which is about the size of a credit card
> 
> View attachment 3876313


Fabulous thank you so much trying to decide between your one and these


----------



## Kidclarke

Came home with the Rexy Ornament and Sharky Coin Purse.


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.




Statement Straps and Bag charms.


----------



## valv54

SEWDimples said:


> Black Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 3877197
> 
> 
> Statement Straps and Bag charms.
> View attachment 3877198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877203
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877201


I may have to get that rainbow strap


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Black Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 3877197
> 
> 
> Statement Straps and Bag charms.
> View attachment 3877198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877203
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877201



Oh wow - some really nice items!


----------



## SEWDimples

valv54 said:


> I may have to get that rainbow strap


Go for it. It is my favorite out of all the new statement straps. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow - some really nice items!


Thank you! I'm going to take a break for awhile, even though I want the Light Saddle and Dusty Rose Rogue.


----------



## MooMooVT

Let's clear some things up - Sharky is AWESOME!


----------



## valv54

MooMooVT said:


> Let's clear some things up - Sharky is AWESOME!


Indeed!


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

SEWDimples said:


> Black Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 3877197
> 
> 
> Statement Straps and Bag charms.
> View attachment 3877198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877203
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877201



Loooove all your purchases! I want that rainbow strap badly. I don't know which bag I'd use it on but I think I need it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> Loooove all your purchases! I want that rainbow strap badly. I don't know which bag I'd use it on but I think I need it.


Thank you! I totally understand. It is gorgeous! I want to purchase the Light Saddle Rogue and the Saddle Rogue Tote, but I plan to use it with some of my vintage bags too.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! I totally understand. It is gorgeous! I want to purchase the Light Saddle Rogue and the Saddle Rogue Tote, but I plan to use it with some of my vintage bags too.


I'd love to see how it looks with a vintage bag.


----------



## ZSP

Heck, I like that strap enough to wear it on ME!  lol Around my neck over my shoulders... or connect the ends and wear as a necklace.  it's beautiful.  LOL


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

I want to see how the strap looks on bags other than saddle coloured! Anyone use it on other bags yet?


----------



## Scottiemom

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> I want to see how the strap looks on bags other than saddle coloured! Anyone use it on other bags yet?


I've used it on my denim Mercer, my cornflower Nomad, and my butterscotch Nomad. It looks good with almost anything!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I'd love to see how it looks with a vintage bag.


I'll have to try it on a bag where I can remove the strap. I'll try the Basic Bag or something similar.


----------



## SEWDimples

SEWDimples said:


> I'll have to try it on a bag where I can remove the strap. I'll try the Basic Bag or something similar.


Also, I had another thought. These new statement straps would work on some of the vintage bags with missing straps. Mix modern with vintage. I think it would look great.


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

I've got to say, I don't own any Coach right now but I am so glad the brand caught my attention recently. Everything is such a great mix of classic and playful/fun and to me it's different from what other brands are doing. Can't wait to get my hands on something, I just like too many things lately lol.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

These are just some purchases I have made over the last several weeks. Mickey, the shoes, and the holographic stars scarf are from the outlet. Snoopy is from Macy's.


----------



## Bagmedic

Something about that Snoopy keeps calling me. Just not sure which bag I’d put on. Which one are you going to put it on?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Bagmedic said:


> Something about that Snoopy keeps calling me. Just not sure which bag I’d put on. Which one are you going to put it on?


I am actually using it as a keychain.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> These are just some purchases I have made over the last several weeks. Mickey, the shoes, and the holographic stars scarf are from the outlet. Snoopy is from Macy's.



Cute-What a fun haul!


----------



## SEWDimples

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> These are just some purchases I have made over the last several weeks. Mickey, the shoes, and the holographic stars scarf are from the outlet. Snoopy is from Macy's.


Congrats! Twins on the Snoopy bag charm. I love those sneakers. I look at them every time I go to the outlet.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute-What a fun haul!


Thanks! 


SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Twins on the Snoopy bag charm. I love those sneakers. I look at them every time I go to the outlet.


Thanks! The shoes are very comfortable. I definitely recommend them.


----------



## myluvofbags

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> These are just some purchases I have made over the last several weeks. Mickey, the shoes, and the holographic stars scarf are from the outlet. Snoopy is from Macy's.


Great haul, especially loving that scarf


----------



## saralvoescoco

Rexy makes me do it


----------



## zjones

Another reveal coming next week. This one was a doozy, but I think I'm going to be happy with the decision once it arrives.


----------



## undecided45

I couldn't resist the penguin clutch and the Rexy ornament!!


----------



## SEWDimples

undecided45 said:


> I couldn't resist the penguin clutch and the Rexy ornament!!


Congrats! Both are really cute. Enjoy!


----------



## sb2

undecided45 said:


> I couldn't resist the penguin clutch and the Rexy ornament!!


Love the penguins!  Nice choice


----------



## aundria17




----------



## momtok

I'm so late to the party with this, but finally took a pic of my F&F goodies.  Two dinkies, medium T-rex, a couple lacquer studs, and ornament.

I have some smaller T-rex's for on bags, but as long as the SA was offering the sale, I figured why not try the medium size?  I love him just like the others, but he'll probably just stay at home and guard the herd.  The cherries dinky ... just couldn't resist.  The floral dinky I got because daughter is in high school now and wears creams or pastels for dances/special events/etc.  This floral should match a lot of things.  And the black x-body and wallet with the lacquer studs ... gosh, I love them just as much as the dinkies.  When you look closely, the studs are filled with tiny sparkles, almost like a star-filled night sky.  No one else will be looking so close-up, but I just love it.  The T-rex ornament came along in the same 'haul', but was a birthday gift from my very kind SA.  He looks a lot like a beloved pet parrot we lost a few years ago, and he now hangs in our bedroom.

(For the record, though, any money I saved from F&F has already gone back to Coach.  Our daughter passed those two big martial arts tests I had mentioned the other week, so in deep gratitude to the trainer who has worked as her private tutor for years, I've already used the upcoming Thanksgiving sale to get the Chelsea 32 in grey for his wife.  He's the kindest, most dedicated, most honest and integrity-filled young man you'd ever want to meet, but he's sweetly-and-utterly-hopeless at shopping for his wife.  So any money saved from F&F already went to buying out the leftovers of his wife's baby-registry, and the Chelsea which I will wrap for him and he'll give to her as his Christmas gift.  His wife will be happy, so he's happy, and we're all happy, so it's one big kumbaiya, lol.)


----------



## MooMooVT

momtok said:


> I'm so late to the party with this, but finally took a pic of my F&F goodies.  Two dinkies, medium T-rex, a couple lacquer studs, and ornament.
> 
> I have some smaller T-rex's for on bags, but as long as the SA was offering the sale, I figured why not try the medium size?  I love him just like the others, but he'll probably just stay at home and guard the herd.  The cherries dinky ... just couldn't resist.  The floral dinky I got because daughter is in high school now and wears creams or pastels for dances/special events/etc.  This floral should match a lot of things.  And the black x-body and wallet with the lacquer studs ... gosh, I love them just as much as the dinkies.  When you look closely, the studs are filled with tiny sparkles, almost like a star-filled night sky.  No one else will be looking so close-up, but I just love it.  The T-rex ornament came along in the same 'haul', but was a birthday gift from my very kind SA.  He looks a lot like a beloved pet parrot we lost a few years ago, and he now hangs in our bedroom.
> 
> (For the record, though, any money I saved from F&F has already gone back to Coach.  Our daughter passed those two big martial arts tests I had mentioned the other week, so in deep gratitude to the trainer who has worked as her private tutor for years, I've already used the upcoming Thanksgiving sale to get the Chelsea 32 in grey for his wife.  He's the kindest, most dedicated, most honest and integrity-filled young man you'd ever want to meet, but he's sweetly-and-utterly-hopeless at shopping for his wife.  So any money saved from F&F already went to buying out the leftovers of his wife's baby-registry, and the Chelsea which I will wrap for him and he'll give to her as his Christmas gift.  His wife will be happy, so he's happy, and we're all happy, so it's one big kumbaiya, lol.)


Fantastic haul & lovely story! 

(Bag twins on the Cherry Dinky. So fab )


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

undecided45 said:


> I couldn't resist the penguin clutch and the Rexy ornament!!


I think this is my first time seeing an owner pic of the something with the penguins. Cute!


----------



## undecided45

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I think this is my first time seeing an owner pic of the something with the penguins. Cute!


Thank you! The cups are sparkly and the penguins are so cute! Might be able to take a better picture later and edit my post to show more.


----------



## flowerrr

Picked up grey quilted Grace last week. It is so soft to touch and my new fave


----------



## MooMooVT

Orange Froggy arrived and he's fantastic! Glitter orange edge stain, natch.


----------



## SEWDimples

A few more Keith Haring pieces from clearance at the outlet.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3882822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Froggy arrived and he's fantastic! Glitter orange edge stain, natch.


Your picture is so much better than the one online. I'm in love with froggie. ( don't know how much longer I can resist... [emoji28] )


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> Your picture is so much better than the one online. I'm in love with froggie. ( don't know how much longer I can resist... [emoji28] )


He's 30% off during the current sale. I'd stop trying to resist 

I rationalized I saved $118 on my Saddle purchase & froggy was only $60-ish so I kinda got him for free and STILL saved on my Saddle...


----------



## Lake Effect

MooMooVT said:


> He's 30% off during the current sale. I'd stop trying to resist
> 
> I rationalized I saved $118 on my Saddle purchase & froggy was only $60-ish so I kinda got him for free and STILL saved on my Saddle...


Love the thinking! That is how I  rationalize buying my vintage bags. If I find one that is a real steal, it justifies buying another one that’s a real steal. Or offsets buying a bag I am not using as much as I thought I would. LOL I have been able to find a lot of my bags for $25 and $35 that I see others buying and selling for much, much more.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> He's 30% off during the current sale. I'd stop trying to resist
> 
> I rationalized I saved $118 on my Saddle purchase & froggy was only $60-ish so I kinda got him for free and STILL saved on my Saddle...


Oh you're such a great enabler! [emoji23]
We think the same way!  [emoji254][emoji256] [emoji257] [emoji258]


----------



## LOVEsersen

Coach in TW has VIP presale during 11/16~11/19

So  I carry this home with 50% off plus extra 10% discount for buying two on sale items.



dakotah satchel with prairie rivets (#12163)





Small Wallet With Prairie Print (#59513)


----------



## foxgal

Needed a new coin purse...couldn’t resist this cutie for only $15 at Coach Outlet in Destin, FL


----------



## MooMooVT

LOVEsersen said:


> Coach in TW has VIP presale during 11/16~11/19
> 
> So  I carry this home with 50% off plus extra 10% discount for buying two on sale items.
> View attachment 3883577
> 
> 
> dakotah satchel with prairie rivets (#12163)
> View attachment 3883560
> 
> View attachment 3883561
> 
> 
> Small Wallet With Prairie Print (#59513)
> View attachment 3883568


Beautiful! And what a steal


----------



## Bagmedic

LOVEsersen said:


> Coach in TW has VIP presale during 11/16~11/19
> 
> So  I carry this home with 50% off plus extra 10% discount for buying two on sale items.
> View attachment 3883577
> 
> 
> dakotah satchel with prairie rivets (#12163)
> View attachment 3883560
> 
> View attachment 3883561
> 
> 
> Small Wallet With Prairie Print (#59513)
> View attachment 3883568


What's "Coach in TW"?


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> What's "Coach in TW"?


I believe she means Taiwan.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I believe she means Taiwan.


Well, guess I can't just run by there and get the sale!  LOL!


----------



## sb2

LOVEsersen said:


> Coach in TW has VIP presale during 11/16~11/19
> 
> So  I carry this home with 50% off plus extra 10% discount for buying two on sale items.
> View attachment 3883577
> 
> 
> dakotah satchel with prairie rivets (#12163)
> View attachment 3883560
> 
> View attachment 3883561
> 
> 
> Small Wallet With Prairie Print (#59513)
> View attachment 3883568



Love that with the rivets more than the plain versions. Nice choices


----------



## BeachBagGal

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3882822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Froggy arrived and he's fantastic! Glitter orange edge stain, natch.



So Cute!! Would you say Metallic Brick is more orangey than red? Or is just your pic?


----------



## MooMooVT

BeachBagGal said:


> So Cute!! Would you say Metallic Brick is more orangey than red? Or is just your pic?


Definitely a dark metallic orange. Not too red. A hair darker than I expected but not in a bad way. I think the pics do it justice - but this was at night in my kitchen lighting. I'll take & post outside/natural light pics tomorrow!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MooMooVT said:


> Definitely a dark metallic orange. Not too red. A hair darker than I expected but not in a bad way. I think the pics do it justice - but this was at night in my kitchen lighting. I'll take & post outside/natural light pics tomorrow!



Great! Thx! I was looking at the glove tanned leather Nolita 19 wristlet in that color online. Was wondering if the shade is the same as your frog?


----------



## Kidclarke

Came home with the Rexy Ornament and Sharkie Coin Case Friday 11/10.



Went in Saturday 11/18 for price adjustment and to get my Rexy monogrammed (they didn't have the glitter monogram in yet when I was there first). I ended up getting the black Rexy bag charm too. At first it didn't ring up 30% but they saw online it was and adjusted the price. I just love Rexy. Lol.


----------



## zjones

The "big" part of my reveal is here -- would you all care for it in pieces, or shall I wait until Wednesday when the rest of it arrives?


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> The "big" part of my reveal is here -- would you all care for it all at once, or shall I wait until Wednesday when the rest of it arrives?


Now, Now, Now lol Pleeeeese!


----------



## valv54

zjones said:


> The "big" part of my reveal is here -- would you all care for it in pieces, or shall I wait until Wednesday when the rest of it arrives?


Shooow usssss!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> The "big" part of my reveal is here -- would you all care for it in pieces, or shall I wait until Wednesday when the rest of it arrives?



Bring it on! Lol. Unless it won’t be complete w/o the final piece.


----------



## whateve

zjones said:


> The "big" part of my reveal is here -- would you all care for it in pieces, or shall I wait until Wednesday when the rest of it arrives?


Now!!! I need some eye candy!


----------



## MooMooVT

BeachBagGal said:


> Great! Thx! I was looking at the glove tanned leather Nolita 19 wristlet in that color online. Was wondering if the shade is the same as your frog?


Here's a pic in more natural lighting. Still not doing it justice - it was a hazy day. I'll try again tomorrow and/or use another orange bag as a reference


----------



## BeachBagGal

MooMooVT said:


> Here's a pic in more natural lighting. Still not doing it justice - it was a hazy day. I'll try again tomorrow and/or use another orange bag as a reference



Loving this color! Thx for pic! [emoji3]


----------



## MooMooVT

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving this color! Thx for pic! [emoji3]


Finally some sunshine! These show his beauty! Posed him with my Chalk Rogue for a little color reference. (And his eyes have Coach on them )


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

No bags, just a pair of everyday shoes that I was desperately in need of! Love them already!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3886261
> View attachment 3886257
> View attachment 3886258
> 
> Finally some sunshine! These show his beauty! Posed him with my Chalk Rogue for a little color reference. (And his eyes have Coach on them )



LOVE it!!! Thx!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I got this delivered today and it's full of so many details like the leather tooling, different color metal studs, and the pink glitter edge on the painted flowers. The only thing I didn't love was how the strap clips to the handles. It makes them a little awkward looking, but when I discovered can turn it into a short shoulder strap as well, I'm won over. I think this might be a keeper.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Sharky riding on my new Balenciaga Medium Bazar bag:


----------



## Pagan

OhHelloDoll said:


> I got this delivered today and it's full of so many details like the leather tooling, different color metal studs, and the pink glitter edge on the painted flowers. The only thing I didn't love was how the strap clips to the handles. It makes them a little awkward looking, but when I discovered can turn it into a short shoulder strap as well, I'm won over. I think this might be a keeper.
> View attachment 3886729
> View attachment 3886731
> View attachment 3886732


I don't like the shoulder strap clips to the bag either; they make it distort and hang funny. I've given up on shoulder carry for that reason. I just arm or hand carry the bag.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> I've got to say, I don't own any Coach right now but I am so glad the brand caught my attention recently. Everything is such a great mix of classic and playful/fun and to me it's different from what other brands are doing. Can't wait to get my hands on something, I just like too many things lately lol.


Indeed. Coach nowadays has such a variety of styles...there is sophisticated Coach with jives with those of us,who go for classic, upscale pieces then there is fun Coach, casual Coach. Prices run the gamut from accessible brand to luxury brand prices.  Enjoy!


----------



## popartist

Never know which topic to put things in sometimes,  but I  pick this one, lol.   Taking out my new Courier bag today,  but I  never did a reveal,  so I  took a couple of photos.   Tried to  get  some  accurate colors but it's still coming out brighter than it really is,  the Bordeaux is more a dark brick,  and the interior is a gorgeous red that is a bit darker than this.   BTW,  I am 5'2, and have the strap on the second to last hole.   I felt it hung a little too much for me as a shoulder bag,  so right now I am preferring it as a  crossbody.   YMMV will definitely vary with this bag though.   It is deceptively roomy,  which I love too.


----------



## Wendyann7

Love the red interior!  I got the black one!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## popartist

Wendyann7 said:


> Love the red interior!  I got the black one!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


The red sold me on the Bordeaux over the black one!


----------



## SEWDimples

popartist said:


> Never know which topic to put things in sometimes,  but I  pick this one, lol.   Taking out my new Courier bag today,  but I  never did a reveal,  so I  took a couple of photos.   Tried to  get  some  accurate colors but it's still coming out brighter than it really is,  the Bordeaux is more a dark brick,  and the interior is a gorgeous red that is a bit darker than this.   BTW,  I am 5'2, and have the strap on the second to last hole.   I felt it hung a little too much for me as a shoulder bag,  so right now I am preferring it as a  crossbody.   YMMV will definitely vary with this bag though.   It is deceptively roomy,  which I love too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888843
> View attachment 3888844
> View attachment 3888845
> View attachment 3888846


Congrats! Love the Courier. The bag looks great on you. Enjoy!


----------



## Chiichan

I ordered the Rexy and carriage scarf and the Penguin clutch so cute!


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> I ordered the Rexy and carriage scarf and the Penguin clutch so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3889096
> View attachment 3889097


WAIT - WHAT? They still have the Rexy scarf? Oh dear... Tell me it was full price... 

I just poured a cocktail. I can't be trusted with such information...


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> WAIT - WHAT? They still have the Rexy scarf? Oh dear... Tell me it was full price...
> 
> I just poured a cocktail. I can't be trusted with such information...



They had it last week on the website with the 30% off. But when I went to look at it again it wasn’t there anymore. [emoji15] I have been wanting a scarf from coach for so long, but none of the designs called to me until this one! Were you able to get one?


----------



## undecided45

Chiichan said:


> I ordered the Rexy and carriage scarf and the Penguin clutch so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3889096
> View attachment 3889097


That SCARF!  So cute!


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> They had it last week on the website with the 30% off. But when I went to look at it again it wasn’t there anymore. [emoji15] I have been wanting a scarf from coach for so long, but none of the designs called to me until this one! Were you able to get one?


Ugh. I didn’t do it. I don’t wear my scarves much and I don’t need this one - but boy do I love admiringly it! I’ll live vicariously through the beauties here!


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> Ugh. I didn’t do it. I don’t wear my scarves much and I don’t need this one - but boy do I love admiringly it! I’ll live vicariously through the beauties here!



Lol I do too! I feel like I also enjoy everyone else’s pieces along with them!


----------



## Esquared72

Popped into the outlet today and picked up a couple of cuties. The Keith Haring wristlet rang up at $18...woo hoo! And the Wild Prairie Soft Wallet was $33.60...I think it's such a fun print.


----------



## SEWDimples

eehlers said:


> Popped into the outlet today and picked up a couple of cuties. The Keith Haring wristlet rang up at $18...woo hoo! And the Wild Prairie Soft Wallet was $33.60...I think it's such a fun print.
> View attachment 3889646


Congrats! Love the KH collection. The print on the wallet is adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## slycookies

Braved the Grove today with a friend and cane away with the Mercer 24 with star rivets in purple.


----------



## saralvoescoco

Passed by one of their pop-ups over cyber weekend and here we are


----------



## Kidclarke

I have been wanting a tote for quite a while now and I absolutely loved the older hologram totes, but the prices were usually out of my range. After randomly searching for months I finally found a used one with a couple marks/flaws, but I still love it. It's so much prettier in person, pictures do not do it justice. The colors are fantastic!


----------



## whateve

Star Rivets Mercer 30.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Star Rivets Mercer 30.



I LOVE it!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Here’s a quick pic of the new bags that arrived yesterday & today. Planning a “family photo” for the whole gang in better lighting. So in love with the Utility Rogue. If you’re hesitant - I must recommend it! Better pics tomorrow with daylight


----------



## gr8onteej

I’m still a fan of paper books, so these will come in handy.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3892050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a quick pic of the new bags that arrived yesterday & today. Planning a “family photo” for the whole gang in better lighting. So in love with the Utility Rogue. If you’re hesitant - I must recommend it! Better pics tomorrow with daylight


How do you like the Soho crossbody? I've put it in and taken it out of my cart a bunch of times. [emoji28]


----------



## gr8onteej

Got this unicorn [emoji882] too.  I like the way she looks on this tote, so it’s a keeper


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Star Rivets Mercer 30.


Beautiful!  I have the matching wristlet and just love the colour and detail of the star rivets.


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> How do you like the Soho crossbody? I've put it in and taken it out of my cart a bunch of times. [emoji28]


So far I love the Soho crossbody! That said - I havent worn it yet and tend toward smaller bags. It holds as much as a Dinky and will be great for a casual night out with the girls. In fact, I have a girls date night this Saturday so that will be her maiden voyage!

I also love that it doubles as a small clutch - I don't currently have a clutch so this will do nice double duty. My iPhone 6Plus fits beautifully in the outside pocket. Also - this bag screams for a fun bag charm. I suppose I'll just have to go and find one... If I must... 

With the sale - I'd go for it if you like it. It's a steal for such a cute bag!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

whateve said:


> Star Rivets Mercer 30.


So pretty in the light! I almost bought this one and would have returned another I bought but they sold out faster than I could make my mind up! Love.


----------



## Pagan

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3892050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a quick pic of the new bags that arrived yesterday & today. Planning a “family photo” for the whole gang in better lighting. So in love with the Utility Rogue. If you’re hesitant - I must recommend it! Better pics tomorrow with daylight


Gorgeous! I love warm autumn shades like those. Hope you get a lot of use from them all.


----------



## MooMooVT

MooMooVT said:


> So far I love the Soho crossbody! That said - I havent worn it yet and tend toward smaller bags. It holds as much as a Dinky and will be great for a casual night out with the girls. In fact, I have a girls date night this Saturday so that will be her maiden voyage!
> 
> I also love that it doubles as a small clutch - I don't currently have a clutch so this will do nice double duty.
> 
> With the sale - I'd go for it if you like it. It's a steal for such a cute bag!





Pagan said:


> Gorgeous! I love warm autumn shades like those. Hope you get a lot of use from them all.


thanks! I didn’t notice the autumn pallet I’d purchased until they call arrived. Can’t wait to use them all!


----------



## MooMooVT

I posted bad pics last night in my excitement - but here are my Thanksgiving/Christmas purchases in natural light. Love them all!


----------



## MKB0925

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3892637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted bad pics last night in my excitement - but here are my Thanksgiving/Christmas purchases in natural light. Love them all!


Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> So far I love the Soho crossbody! That said - I havent worn it yet and tend toward smaller bags. It holds as much as a Dinky and will be great for a casual night out with the girls. In fact, I have a girls date night this Saturday so that will be her maiden voyage!
> 
> I also love that it doubles as a small clutch - I don't currently have a clutch so this will do nice double duty. My iPhone 6Plus fits beautifully in the outside pocket. Also - this bag screams for a fun bag charm. I suppose I'll just have to go and find one... If I must...
> 
> With the sale - I'd go for it if you like it. It's a steal for such a cute bag!


Thanks for the info! [emoji254] 
You're a great enabler! [emoji1] I love it, but I just bought other things... argh! I'm still thinking about it... [emoji28]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MooMooVT said:


> So far I love the Soho crossbody! That said - I havent worn it yet and tend toward smaller bags. It holds as much as a Dinky and will be great for a casual night out with the girls. In fact, I have a girls date night this Saturday so that will be her maiden voyage!
> 
> I also love that it doubles as a small clutch - I don't currently have a clutch so this will do nice double duty. My iPhone 6Plus fits beautifully in the outside pocket. Also - this bag screams for a fun bag charm. I suppose I'll just have to go and find one... If I must...
> 
> With the sale - I'd go for it if you like it. It's a steal for such a cute bag!



It doesn’t have an adjustable crossbody strap, right?

Nevermind I just saw your 2nd pic and see that it’s adjustable.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3892637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted bad pics last night in my excitement - but here are my Thanksgiving/Christmas purchases in natural light. Love them all!



What a great trio!!


----------



## MooMooVT

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bags!!





BeachBagGal said:


> What a great trio!!


Thank you! I didn't mean to order these all at once. I want to wear them all now!


----------



## Joey92

Picked up a pebbled leather Dopp kit the other. Love how buttery smooth the leather is. Here are my three pebbled leather items ( Dopp kit, iPad Air 2 case, and key case)


----------



## SEWDimples

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3892637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted bad pics last night in my excitement - but here are my Thanksgiving/Christmas purchases in natural light. Love them all!


Congrats! These bags are beautiful. Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## Demen

Here's my new cutie


----------



## kvm87

Taking advantage of the sales! Although I love the Dinky, the chain strap is not my favorite. I'm pondering returning it. Couldn't resist 
the unicorn oil slick though!


----------



## slycookies

Picked up this wallet during the sale while it was on pre-order.  Love it!


----------



## fayden

kvm87 said:


> Taking advantage of the sales! Although I love the Dinky, the chain strap is not my favorite. I'm pondering returning it. Couldn't resist
> the unicorn oil slick though!


 What don't you like about the chain? I've been debating on whether or not to buy the melon color that's on sale but I think the chain is too long for me. I'm only 4 feet 11. 
I have the unicorn oil slick and love it!


----------



## Satcheldoll

kvm87 said:


> Taking advantage of the sales! Although I love the Dinky, the chain strap is not my favorite. I'm pondering returning it. Couldn't resist
> the unicorn oil slick though!


I'm not too fond of the chain strap myself and was hesitant to get my Dinky 24. It starts to hurt after a little while and can snag your clothes. My SA said she'll keep an eye out for an extra dark turquoise leather strap she can give me. Did you have any extra straps you can use for it? I initially used the strap from my Rogue Satchel.


----------



## kvm87

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm not too fond of the chain strap myself and was hesitant to get my Dinky 24. It starts to hurt after a little while and can snag your clothes. My SA said she'll keep an eye out for an extra dark turquoise leather strap she can give me. Did you have any extra straps you can use for it? I initially used the strap from my Rogue Satchel.



The strap is heavy and right as I put it on my hair got caught in it. I was actually thinking about using my rogue satchel strap as well. I'm sure if I dig through my bags I can wrangle up a decent on. Still debating, I didn't snatch the regular dinky fast enough


----------



## MooMooVT

kvm87 said:


> The strap is heavy and right as I put it on my hair got caught in it. I was actually thinking about using my rogue satchel strap as well. I'm sure if I dig through my bags I can wrangle up a decent on. Still debating, I didn't snatch the regular dinky fast enough


Bummer. I've always wondered about hair/chain issues. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## faintlymacabre

MooMooVT said:


> Bummer. I've always wondered about hair/chain issues. Anyone else experience this?


I actually haven't had the hair issues... I find that the strip of leather woven through it really mitigated the problem, compared to a plain chain that would catch constantly. YMMV I guess!


----------



## lucerovillegas

saralvoescoco said:


> View attachment 3891455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed by one of their pop-ups over cyber weekend and here we are



What’s in those tiny boxes?


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> Bummer. I've always wondered about hair/chain issues. Anyone else experience this?



I’ve never had snagging issues with the chain/leather strap. But I prefer the leather strap over the chain/leather one.


----------



## saralvoescoco

lucerovillegas said:


> What’s in those tiny boxes?



They are the miniatures EDP that came with my full size bottle purchase..


----------



## Sarah03

Got some new goodies with the PCE & Macy's F&F sale!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new goodie from the Coach sale: Graphite star rivets crossbody clutch. Love it!! [emoji7]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sarah03 said:


> Got some new goodies with the PCE & Macy's F&F sale!
> View attachment 3898329
> View attachment 3898330
> View attachment 3898331
> View attachment 3898332
> View attachment 3898333
> View attachment 3898334



Impressive haul!  Love the straps, and also really love your quilted Rogue!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Got some new goodies with the PCE & Macy's F&F sale!
> View attachment 3898329
> View attachment 3898330
> View attachment 3898331
> View attachment 3898332
> View attachment 3898333
> View attachment 3898334


Congrats Sarah03! I love all your items. The straps are great and I love the Rogue. Enjoy all your new beauties.


----------



## SEWDimples

I'm so excited. I really like Coach jewelry, especially watches. Today, I found a Delancey Blush Leather Strap Watch 36mm Gift Set at TJ Maxx. I could not find it online at Coach.com, so I search google and found it at Macys.com. Lucky for me TJ Maxx was selling the gift set for $99.99 and Macy's had it on sale for $221.25. 

They also had the Delancey White Leather Strap Watch 36mm, but I did not check the price.


My pictures and I stock picture from Macy's website.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My new goodie from the Coach sale: Graphite star rivets crossbody clutch. Love it!! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3898341


I love this graphite star rivets print!!!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I love this graphite star rivets print!!!   Congrats and enjoy!



Thx, Iam!!!! I’m loving it too!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I'm so excited. I really like Coach jewelry, especially watches. Today, I found a Delancey Blush Leather Strap Watch 36mm Gift Set at TJ Maxx. I could not find it online at Coach.com, so I search google and found it at Macys.com. Lucky for me TJ Maxx was selling the gift set for $99.99 and Macy's had it on sale for $221.25.
> 
> They also had the Delancey White Leather Strap Watch 36mm, but I did not check the price.
> 
> 
> My pictures and I stock picture from Macy's website.
> View attachment 3898490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898491
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898493


Love this!


----------



## carterazo

Got this SLG a couple weeks ago. I love the landscape and colors. It will go great with others I have on an upcoming trip. [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Got this SLG a couple weeks ago. I love the landscape and colors. It will go great with others I have on an upcoming trip. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3898607


Hi carterazo. It is adorable. I have not seen this one before. Where did you buy it?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Hi carterazo. It is adorable. I have not seen this one before. Where did you buy it?


Thanks! I found it at the outlet. I remember seeing a Dinky (and also a Rogue? ) with this pattern in haircalf. Those I couldn't afford. But this was a great find at $18. [emoji56]


----------



## Bagmedic

I posted this on the Drifter thread but it may get more notice here.  I'm debating between the top handle or the carryall bag in this beautiful purple color.  I have a top handle in black which I love!  I love this one with the flowers but part of me feels it looks more child-like.  The larger carry-all makes me feel like I meant to carry a bag with flowers on it, you know what I mean?  

Opinions?


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I posted this on the Drifter thread but it may get more notice here.  I'm debating between the top handle or the carryall bag in this beautiful purple color.  I have a top handle in black which I love!  I love this one with the flowers but part of me feels it looks more child-like.  The larger carry-all makes me feel like I meant to carry a bag with flowers on it, you know what I mean?
> 
> Opinions?
> View attachment 3898660


I like the smaller one. I don't think it is child-like. The color is very grown-up. I wouldn't get a bigger bag than you need. It is heavier and more expensive.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> I'm so excited. I really like Coach jewelry, especially watches. Today, I found a Delancey Blush Leather Strap Watch 36mm Gift Set at TJ Maxx. I could not find it online at Coach.com, so I search google and found it at Macys.com. Lucky for me TJ Maxx was selling the gift set for $99.99 and Macy's had it on sale for $221.25.
> 
> They also had the Delancey White Leather Strap Watch 36mm, but I did not check the price.
> 
> 
> My pictures and I stock picture from Macy's website.
> View attachment 3898490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898491
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898493


This is a fun watch style with those cute little charms.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I posted this on the Drifter thread but it may get more notice here.  I'm debating between the top handle or the carryall bag in this beautiful purple color.  I have a top handle in black which I love!  I love this one with the flowers but part of me feels it looks more child-like.  The larger carry-all makes me feel like I meant to carry a bag with flowers on it, you know what I mean?
> 
> Opinions?
> View attachment 3898660


I like the smaller one. I've seen it irl and it's not childlike at all. It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

So I made the mistake of going into the Coach store while out Christmas shopping. I did end up getting the leather snowflake in the graphite gray color. I want to take it to the Scottsdale store next Saturday to get it embossed. I'll post a real photo when that is complete  

And then of course, I opened my big mouth and asked the store manager if a specific market tote I had seen in person over the summer was apart of the sale and still available----and it was! She found only 3 in the entire country, and one store in IL had 2, so they are shipping me the one they had in the back. I will post pics when I get it, but here is the stock photo that I have to stare at until it comes. That's it, everyone, I really cannot get anything else!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> So I made the mistake of going into the Coach store while out Christmas shopping. I did end up getting the leather snowflake in the graphite gray color. I want to take it to the Scottsdale store next Saturday to get it embossed. I'll post a real photo when that is complete
> 
> And then of course, I opened my big mouth and asked the store manager if a specific market tote I had seen in person over the summer was apart of the sale and still available----and it was! She found only 3 in the entire country, and one store in IL had 2, so they are shipping me the one they had in the back. I will post pics when I get it, but here is the stock photo that I have to stare at until it comes. That's it, everyone, I really cannot get anything else!
> View attachment 3898778


I don't do totes, but this one in THIS color really tempted me. It is such a gorgeous green! Congrats on getting this beauty! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> My new goodie from the Coach sale: Graphite star rivets crossbody clutch. Love it!! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3898341


Congrats! Really cute. I think I should try something with the star rivets. Enjoy!


----------



## Ilumtics

I just purchased this Turnlock Carryall on sale during Black Friday. But only now that I noticed a slight dent (bent in?) in front of the bag. Cannot return it because it's final sales *cries* I tried blow drying it and stuffing it but didn't work ... Is it normal to have such dent? Or is there anything else I could do? Any help please!!


----------



## ReRe

Bagmedic said:


> I posted this on the Drifter thread but it may get more notice here.  I'm debating between the top handle or the carryall bag in this beautiful purple color.  I have a top handle in black which I love!  I love this one with the flowers but part of me feels it looks more child-like.  The larger carry-all makes me feel like I meant to carry a bag with flowers on it, you know what I mean?
> 
> Opinions?
> View attachment 3898660


I like the shape of the smaller one, if it will fit what you need to carry.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Ilumtics said:


> I just purchased this Turnlock Carryall on sale during Black Friday. But only now that I noticed a slight dent (bent in?) in front of the bag. Cannot return it because it's final sales *cries* I tried blow drying it and stuffing it but didn't work ... Is it normal to have such dent? Or is there anything else I could do? Any help please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899243
> View attachment 3899244


I don't see a dent. Can you be more specific to the area you're talking about?


----------



## finer_woman

Ilumtics said:


> I just purchased this Turnlock Carryall on sale during Black Friday. But only now that I noticed a slight dent (bent in?) in front of the bag. Cannot return it because it's final sales *cries* I tried blow drying it and stuffing it but didn't work ... Is it normal to have such dent? Or is there anything else I could do? Any help please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899243
> View attachment 3899244



Yeah I saw the dent immediately but it doesn't look too major. I say if it bothers you sell it or give away. Otherwise use it and see if it relaxes with use.


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> I posted this on the Drifter thread but it may get more notice here.  I'm debating between the top handle or the carryall bag in this beautiful purple color.  I have a top handle in black which I love!  I love this one with the flowers but part of me feels it looks more child-like.  The larger carry-all makes me feel like I meant to carry a bag with flowers on it, you know what I mean?
> 
> Opinions?
> View attachment 3898660


Thank you everyone!  I decided to keep the smaller one.  It actually is very roomy and fits everything I put in my regular Rogue except will need a smaller lipstick case.  The one I'm using is actually more of a wristlet so I can definitely scale down.  I think this bag will come out every now and then so I won't need the larger carry all size in this color.  Both are beautiful so it was a hard choice.  Overall, I think the more dainty shape of the top handle stole my heart!  I can always look for a different color in the carry all.  I love the Drifter!  I need to see what they have left for colors....


----------



## ReRe

Ilumtics said:


> I just purchased this Turnlock Carryall on sale during Black Friday. But only now that I noticed a slight dent (bent in?) in front of the bag. Cannot return it because it's final sales *cries* I tried blow drying it and stuffing it but didn't work ... Is it normal to have such dent? Or is there anything else I could do? Any help please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899243
> View attachment 3899244


Maybe it would be worth a call to Coach customer service, they may have some ideas.


----------



## YuYu90

Mini haul from the holiday sale.... I really love the strap but ended up returning the dinkier....it's adorable, but too small to be functional for me.


----------



## houseof999

My latest purchase! [emoji526][emoji526][emoji526]


----------



## LV.NYC

My mini reveal...


----------



## SEWDimples

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3901455
> 
> My mini reveal...


Congrats! Twins on the Black Dinky. Also, I want the Rogue in this color. Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> My latest purchase! [emoji526][emoji526][emoji526]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901440


Congrats! Really cute. Enjoy!


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Really cute. Enjoy!


Thank you! I too want that black Dinky! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I too want that black Dinky! It's so gorgeous!


Yes! I have not carried it, but I admire it all the time. Now I want the Primrose Dinky with the "C" turnlock. Also, I want a Dusty Rose and Grey (suede) Cooper.


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

houseof999 said:


> My latest purchase! [emoji526][emoji526][emoji526]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901440



I love this!!! I could kick myself for not getting it. And now it’s gone [emoji30][emoji30] My grandmother collected strawberries and this would have been a perfect thing to have.


----------



## houseof999

KYPurseFanatic said:


> I love this!!! I could kick myself for not getting it. And now it’s gone [emoji30][emoji30] My grandmother collected strawberries and this would have been a perfect thing to have.


Talk to an SA in a store. They can see the full inventory of warehouse and store inventories even when it's not online. If there's one left in the country they can see it and order for you (if that store is willing to take the sale and ship). The item number is 11326. Good luck!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ilumtics said:


> I just purchased this Turnlock Carryall on sale during Black Friday. But only now that I noticed a slight dent (bent in?) in front of the bag. Cannot return it because it's final sales *cries* I tried blow drying it and stuffing it but didn't work ... Is it normal to have such dent? Or is there anything else I could do? Any help please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899243
> View attachment 3899244


It looks like my Christie model. They get deformed and dented a bit and have a bit of softness. I can see the dent in the first picture but think it'll be fine over time. Try stuffing it again but leave it stuffed for a few days at least, corrections to shape need days to get fixed it won't get better overnight. Stuff it very well after each use too.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

houseof999 said:


> My latest purchase! [emoji526][emoji526][emoji526]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901440


Love this style purse. I really wish there had been more kisslocks avaliable. Enjoy this cutie!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I actually returned a regular size Mercer I bought because it was just too big to use as a crossbody for me and I also have so many neutral colored purses. I fully intended on walking away with my refund until I saw this metallic cherry 30  on a clearance table. It's fun and a perfect size. I used it at a holiday party last night.


----------



## MKB0925

OhHelloDoll said:


> I actually returned a regular size Mercer I bought because it was just too big to use as a crossbody for me and I also have so many neutral colored purses. I fully intended on walking away with my refund until I saw this metallic cherry 30  on a clearance table. It's fun and a perfect size. I used it at a holiday party last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901934



Very pretty!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

SEWDimples said:


> I'm so excited. I really like Coach jewelry, especially watches. Today, I found a Delancey Blush Leather Strap Watch 36mm Gift Set at TJ Maxx. I could not find it online at Coach.com, so I search google and found it at Macys.com. Lucky for me TJ Maxx was selling the gift set for $99.99 and Macy's had it on sale for $221.25.
> 
> They also had the Delancey White Leather Strap Watch 36mm, but I did not check the price.
> 
> 
> My pictures and I stock picture from Macy's website.
> View attachment 3898490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898491
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898493


Love it! I've never thought to check watches at TJMaxx. Great price too!


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

houseof999 said:


> Talk to an SA in a store. They can see the full inventory of warehouse and store inventories even when it's not online. If there's one left in the country they can see it and order for you (if that store is willing to take the sale and ship). The item number is 11326. Good luck!



Yeah it’s completely sold out - I’ve already checked [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## houseof999

KYPurseFanatic said:


> Yeah it’s completely sold out - I’ve already checked [emoji30][emoji30]


Bummer. I'm always looking for the prairie rivets one to show up on eBay. I will let you know if I see it pop up.


----------



## CoachMaven

It arrived today! My SAS find, the Market Tote with rebel charm in Grass Green. It came from the Geneva Commons store in IL and I have to admit I was nervous because it's always a crap shoot with bags coming from stores vs. JAX. It is in perfect condition.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3902515
> 
> It arrived today! My SAS find, the Market Tote with rebel charm in Grass Green. It came from the Geneva Commons store in IL and I have to admit I was nervous because it's always a crap shoot with bags coming from stores vs. JAX. It is in perfect condition.


That green is stunning!


----------



## CoachMaven

OhHelloDoll said:


> That green is stunning!


Thanks! The green IRL is deeper, not as bright/yellowish undertone, at least it looks brighter on my monitor. I had my kitchen light all the way up to take the photo.


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3902515
> 
> It arrived today! My SAS find, the Market Tote with rebel charm in Grass Green. It came from the Geneva Commons store in IL and I have to admit I was nervous because it's always a crap shoot with bags coming from stores vs. JAX. It is in perfect condition.



This is a beautiful green!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Rose_Hana

My purchases from this sale!  Also got Sharky, but didn't take a picture, oh wells


----------



## SEWDimples

Rose_Hana said:


> My purchases from this sale!  Also got Sharky, but didn't take a picture, oh wells
> 
> View attachment 3903333
> View attachment 3903334


Congrats! Great selections. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3902515
> 
> It arrived today! My SAS find, the Market Tote with rebel charm in Grass Green. It came from the Geneva Commons store in IL and I have to admit I was nervous because it's always a crap shoot with bags coming from stores vs. JAX. It is in perfect condition.


Gorgeous!!! Congrats on getting just what you hoped! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3902515
> 
> It arrived today! My SAS find, the Market Tote with rebel charm in Grass Green. It came from the Geneva Commons store in IL and I have to admit I was nervous because it's always a crap shoot with bags coming from stores vs. JAX. It is in perfect condition.



Love this green color!!


----------



## LOVEsersen

Lovely unicorn wristlet


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LOVEsersen said:


> Lovely unicorn wristlet
> 
> View attachment 3903666
> View attachment 3903665


*edited because I realized what thread this is* Congrats on picking up this cutie! Do you mind sharing the price? I want one of these wristlets, but I can't tell if it's the right size for me! Do you have a picture of it next to something else, like another bag, for scale?


----------



## musiclover

My new lovelies...the Kelsey in teal is from the outlet.  The gold hangtag is mine which I added for a bit of sparkle.

The platinum wristlet and flower charm, Sharkey, and the box with a credit card case for DH for Christmas are my SAS purchases.


----------



## LOVEsersen

bellebellebelle19 said:


> *edited because I realized what thread this is* Congrats on picking up this cutie! Do you mind sharing the price? I want one of these wristlets, but I can't tell if it's the right size for me! Do you have a picture of it next to something else, like another bag, for scale?



The price here is NT3500,
Coach in Taiwan is a bit expensive ,
usually $ *50=NT
So it probably costs $70 in US
But I pay it with my vip birthday gift card
So it costs nothing plus one snowflake ornament

Here comes the measurements 

It’s too big for my rogue 25 to swallow 


Because it’s nearly 26cm wide 

Then I try to feed my swagger 27


It sits well in, but the zip has to be opened
cause it’s 17.5cm in height
But I hardly zip my swagger, no problem

Compare to my wallet, so big the unicorn


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LOVEsersen said:


> The price here is NT3500,
> Coach in Taiwan is a bit expensive ,
> usually $ *50=NT
> So it probably costs $70 in US
> But I pay it with my vip birthday gift card
> So it costs nothing plus one snowflake ornament
> 
> Here comes the measurements
> 
> It’s too big for my rogue 25 to swallow
> View attachment 3904436
> 
> Because it’s nearly 26cm wide
> 
> Then I try to feed my swagger 27
> View attachment 3904438
> 
> It sits well in, but the zip has to be opened
> cause it’s 17.5cm in height
> But I hardly zip my swagger, no problem
> 
> Compare to my wallet, so big the unicorn
> View attachment 3904437


That's amazing! Thanks so much for sharing such a thorough review!!!! So helpful!

It's so cute and pretty, but I think it's too big for what I want, but I loooooove it


----------



## vivianyan

Steel blue rogue! Light blue is my grown up "pink". Love it!


----------



## carterazo

vivianyan said:


> Steel blue rogue! Light blue is my grown up "pink". Love it!


Congrats on your new Rogue. You have such a lovely collection!  [emoji7]


----------



## CoachMaven

vivianyan said:


> Steel blue rogue! Light blue is my grown up "pink". Love it!


Twins! I just love the Steel Blue Rogue!


----------



## musiclover

vivianyan said:


> Steel blue rogue! Light blue is my grown up "pink". Love it!


We are twins on our platinum flower charm!  I love your Chalk tearose Rogue.  It’s so very beautiful. Mine is just the plain chalk Rogue but I love it with the oxblood handles.


----------



## vivianyan

musiclover said:


> We are twins on our platinum flower charm!  I love your Chalk tearose Rogue.  It’s so very beautiful. Mine is just the plain chalk Rogue but I love it with the oxblood handles.


I fell in love with this bag for the exatly same reason! The contrast of the oxblood handles with chalk body. I haven't carried it yet, the protection rap under the flowers are still attached.
I felt a little bit guilty after purchased the larger black tea rose rogue and the small tearose dinky, I still wanted to go for another tearose bag. but I couldn't stop thinking about it, so When my SA shared her F&F promotion with me, i pulled the trigger.


----------



## musiclover

vivianyan said:


> I fell in love with this bag for the exatly same reason! The contrast of the oxblood handles with chalk body. I haven't carried it yet, the protection rap under the flowers are still attached.
> I felt a little bit guilty after purchased the larger black tea rose rogue and the small tearose dinky, I still wanted to go for another tearose bag. but I couldn't stop thinking about it, so When my SA shared her F&F promotion with me, i pulled the trigger.


At least you were able to get the promotion so I think that makes takes the edge off the price!

I have the black and purple tearose clutch and it’s really pretty. I want another Rogue but its going to have to have contrasting handles and gold hardware for me to consider it.


----------



## aundria17

My Cooper Satchel


----------



## Phiomega

I have not bought a Coach bag since Dec 2015... I have been tempted multiple times, but lately I have ‘moved on’ to other brands. However, yesterday I was looking for a fun bag for Xmas in metallic tone. And I did not want to spend too much - was hoping I could benefit from the sale season. But none has one that is aligned with what I want... I want something that is functional from day to night, something that can brighten a day in the office, and a bit sparkly for evening. Then I stopped by Coach, and I saw this bag. The SA is very nice and he clearly loves the bag too... I also had fun trying out a number of fun bag charms.... and here is my first Coach purchases after almost two years!


I really Love the kisslock on the frog!


----------



## undecided45

Snagged a Coach x Disney Patricia Saddle for my trip to Disney this January! Fits everything I need for days at the park and it's cute enough to wear to dinner.


----------



## vivianyan

aundria17 said:


> My Cooper Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906020


what a beautify color! Is it the red or pink ?


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> My Cooper Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906020


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
Your pic shows a very different color from the ones I've seen online. Love it! Congrats!


----------



## faintlymacabre

My Cyber Monday order FINALLY showed up. This is the only item I have to reveal (since a few other things were gifts and the Dylan was cancelled).

I love it! I guess I just wish there were a way to use a crossbody strap with it, but that's a minor complaint!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> I have not bought a Coach bag since Dec 2015... I have been tempted multiple times, but lately I have ‘moved on’ to other brands. However, yesterday I was looking for a fun bag for Xmas in metallic tone. And I did not want to spend too much - was hoping I could benefit from the sale season. But none has one that is aligned with what I want... I want something that is functional from day to night, something that can brighten a day in the office, and a bit sparkly for evening. Then I stopped by Coach, and I saw this bag. The SA is very nice and he clearly loves the bag too... I also had fun trying out a number of fun bag charms.... and here is my first Coach purchases after almost two years!
> View attachment 3906117
> 
> I really Love the kisslock on the frog!



Hi Phiomega! Love the beautiful metallic bag and twins on the kisslock frog! I felt that not only is the frog cute but it also really functional. Congrats![emoji177]


----------



## pnw77lady

vivianyan said:


> Steel blue rogue! Light blue is my grown up "pink". Love it!


Look at those! Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## pnw77lady

Phiomega said:


> I have not bought a Coach bag since Dec 2015... I have been tempted multiple times, but lately I have ‘moved on’ to other brands. However, yesterday I was looking for a fun bag for Xmas in metallic tone. And I did not want to spend too much - was hoping I could benefit from the sale season. But none has one that is aligned with what I want... I want something that is functional from day to night, something that can brighten a day in the office, and a bit sparkly for evening. Then I stopped by Coach, and I saw this bag. The SA is very nice and he clearly loves the bag too... I also had fun trying out a number of fun bag charms.... and here is my first Coach purchases after almost two years!
> View attachment 3906117
> 
> I really Love the kisslock on the frog!


Beautiful! Love that color!


----------



## Phiomega

pbnjam said:


> Hi Phiomega! Love the beautiful metallic bag and twins on the kisslock frog! I felt that not only is the frog cute but it also really functional. Congrats![emoji177]



Thank you! Yes, froggie is very functional - I used it to keep my hands free and keys - very easy to get things in and out!



pnw77lady said:


> Beautiful! Love that color!



Thanks! I think the color is ‘champagne’ - just the right level of gold!


----------



## pnw77lady

aundria17 said:


> My Cooper Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906020


Looooooove!!!


----------



## pnw77lady

OhHelloDoll said:


> I actually returned a regular size Mercer I bought because it was just too big to use as a crossbody for me and I also have so many neutral colored purses. I fully intended on walking away with my refund until I saw this metallic cherry 30  on a clearance table. It's fun and a perfect size. I used it at a holiday party last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901934


Too perfect for the holidays! Love it!!


----------



## Sarah03

My last purchase for a while! I love her [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Sibelle

Phiomega said:


> I have not bought a Coach bag since Dec 2015... I have been tempted multiple times, but lately I have ‘moved on’ to other brands. However, yesterday I was looking for a fun bag for Xmas in metallic tone. And I did not want to spend too much - was hoping I could benefit from the sale season. But none has one that is aligned with what I want... I want something that is functional from day to night, something that can brighten a day in the office, and a bit sparkly for evening. Then I stopped by Coach, and I saw this bag. The SA is very nice and he clearly loves the bag too... I also had fun trying out a number of fun bag charms.... and here is my first Coach purchases after almost two years!
> View attachment 3906117
> 
> I really Love the kisslock on the frog!



Congrats, I got a similar bag (Edie 31) today in the same color. It´s gorgeous!


----------



## Winterfell5

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3906775
> 
> My last purchase for a while! I love her [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


I saw the Cooper for the first time last night in my Coach boutique.  It is truly a Stunning bag!  You chose a beautiful color.  Enjoy!!


----------



## aundria17

vivianyan said:


> what a beautify color! Is it the red or pink ?


It's a burgundy. Coach calls it bourdaux.


----------



## Sarah03

Winterfell5 said:


> I saw the Cooper for the first time last night in my Coach boutique.  It is truly a Stunning bag!  You chose a beautiful color.  Enjoy!!



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3906775
> 
> My last purchase for a while! I love her [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


Congrats Sarah03! Love the Dusty Rose Cooper. It is so beautiful. Enjoy it.


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats Sarah03! Love the Dusty Rose Cooper. It is so beautiful. Enjoy it.



Thank you! I'm so excited to carry it!


----------



## Stephg

My second market tote! It’s like a light olive green colour, new without tags so not sure of actual colour name. One of my market totes has a patterned interior and this one is plain - does anyone know why? Is there a retail version and outlet version?


----------



## YuYu90

I've been eyeing these varsity jackets for a while...Just snagged this one on clearance at the outlet yesterday! They're well made with cute little pin details


----------



## Satcheldoll

YuYu90 said:


> View attachment 3907502
> View attachment 3907504
> View attachment 3907505
> View attachment 3907512
> 
> I've been eyeing these varsity jackets for a while...Just snagged this one on clearance at the outlet yesterday! They're well made with cute little pin details


I really like those! It looks great on you too.


----------



## glittermaven

Stephg said:


> My second market tote! It’s like a light olive green colour, new without tags so not sure of actual colour name. One of my market totes has a patterned interior and this one is plain - does anyone know why? Is there a retail version and outlet version?
> 
> View attachment 3907475


It’s called Surplus Green I believe. I have this exact bag and love it  

No it wasn’t available as an outlet bag. Some market totes have patterns inside and some don’t. I have a bright blue one with flowers inside and a black market tote with the beast print inside as well. These are my favorite bags!


----------



## SEWDimples

YuYu90 said:


> View attachment 3907502
> View attachment 3907504
> View attachment 3907505
> View attachment 3907512
> 
> I've been eyeing these varsity jackets for a while...Just snagged this one on clearance at the outlet yesterday! They're well made with cute little pin details


Congrats! Love Coach outwear, especially these new jackets. The pins are a nice added touch. You look good wearing them.


----------



## Rose_Hana

My brand new Cooper in black  Oh, and my lovely Sharky that I forgot to share last time 

Apart from maybe getting the Double Swagger, I think I am done for this year 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## faintlymacabre

A new Goldenrod trifold to keep my little green one company. I love these wallets so much!!

The large one holds EVERYTHING. It's amazing!


----------



## Pagan

faintlymacabre said:


> A new Goldenrod trifold to keep my little green one company. I love these wallets so much!!
> 
> The large one holds EVERYTHING. It's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908090
> View attachment 3908091
> View attachment 3908093
> View attachment 3908094


I have a couple of these in both sizes, too. I love them.


----------



## undecided45

Rose_Hana said:


> My brand new Cooper in black  Oh, and my lovely Sharky that I forgot to share last time
> 
> Apart from maybe getting the Double Swagger, I think I am done for this year
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3908058
> View attachment 3908059



Beautiful! How do you like the cooper? I have one sitting in a (wrapped) box as a “treat myself” Christmas present and would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Rose_Hana said:


> My brand new Cooper in black  Oh, and my lovely Sharky that I forgot to share last time
> 
> Apart from maybe getting the Double Swagger, I think I am done for this year
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3908058
> View attachment 3908059


Luckily the year is almost over 

The leather on that Cooper is so lovely!


----------



## Highestcloud

My Coach Market Tote in Black


----------



## MKB0925

Highestcloud said:


> My Coach Market Tote in Black



Pretty...I love the red lining!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

faintlymacabre said:


> A new Goldenrod trifold to keep my little green one company. I love these wallets so much!!
> 
> The large one holds EVERYTHING. It's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908090
> View attachment 3908091
> View attachment 3908093
> View attachment 3908094


how gorgeous, like a little surprise every time you open them.


----------



## Rose_Hana

undecided45 said:


> Beautiful! How do you like the cooper? I have one sitting in a (wrapped) box as a “treat myself” Christmas present and would love to hear your thoughts!


I haven't really carried it yet, but did put my usual stuff in it. Which is usually my Selena mini skinny id, Selena wristlet, a small notebook, my sunglasses in a case and a kindle, and it all fits nicely and well. I do love how easy it is to get to everything. Though I might not use this bag on the weekends, I prefer my Selena Grace bags for weekends, as I don't carry my notebook or kindle outside of work. But so far, I love it! Can't wait to start using it next week! 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Luckily the year is almost over
> 
> The leather on that Cooper is so lovely!


 I know, right!  Looking forward to my 2018 purchases! 

And loving the leather on the Cooper too!


----------



## LL777

My new addition to the Rogue family


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> A new Goldenrod trifold to keep my little green one company. I love these wallets so much!!
> 
> The large one holds EVERYTHING. It's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908090
> View attachment 3908091
> View attachment 3908093
> View attachment 3908094


Love the color and surprise when you open it up!  Is this in the SAS?  I wanted one but have a hard time dropping so much on a wallet.  It is an investment piece but looks well worth it!


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> My new addition to the Rogue family


beautiful color! What color is this? Where did you get that beautiful charm?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> Love the color and surprise when you open it up!  Is this in the SAS?  I wanted one but have a hard time dropping so much on a wallet.  It is an investment piece but looks well worth it!


Yes, it is! Search up "Goldenrod trifold" and you will see both sizes.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> A new Goldenrod trifold to keep my little green one company. I love these wallets so much!!
> 
> The large one holds EVERYTHING. It's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908090
> View attachment 3908091
> View attachment 3908093
> View attachment 3908094


Just bought one and got 12% off on Topcashback!  Makes it a little easier to swallow!  But it is a beautiful wallet and a cheery color!


----------



## LL777

whateve said:


> beautiful color! What color is this? Where did you get that beautiful charm?


Thank you ! The color is mineral; it’s the first generation Rogue. I bought this charm on amazon, they have all kinds of cute charms and prices are not that bad


----------



## Bagmedic

LL777 said:


> Thank you ! The color is mineral; it’s the first generation Rogue. I bought this charm on amazon, they have all kinds of cute charms and prices are not that bad


I thought it may be mineral but couldn't remember the name of that color!  LOL!  What is the name of the vendor with the bag charms?  What is it made out of?  Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> My new addition to the Rogue family


Twins! This is my favorite rogue, I love the color!


----------



## carterazo

LL777 said:


> My new addition to the Rogue family


 CONGRATS! She is fabulous. (For some reason I thought you already had this color.) This is a really great find!


----------



## Pagan

My first Coach footwear. They’re beautifully made. I have the Oxblood Moto Bootie Heel and Chalk Tea Rose Slip Ons on order too.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> A new Goldenrod trifold to keep my little green one company. I love these wallets so much!!
> 
> The large one holds EVERYTHING. It's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908090
> View attachment 3908091
> View attachment 3908093
> View attachment 3908094


Congrats! Twins for the green wallet. I think I might have to try the larger one. Enjoy.


----------



## lovethecoach

My first Dinky 24, purchased from the current sale. I'm loving the Dark Turquoise! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## houseof999

lovethecoach said:


> My first Dinky 24, purchased from the current sale. I'm loving the Dark Turquoise! Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3910711


Congrats!! This looks so much darker than the prairie rivets Rogue!


----------



## lovethecoach

houseof999 said:


> Congrats!! This looks so much darker than the prairie rivets Rogue!


Thank you! Maybe it looks darker due to the "shading" around the edges?  It really is a lovely color, and the brown leather in the chain complements it so well.


----------



## Teagaggle

lovethecoach said:


> My first Dinky 24, purchased from the current sale. I'm loving the Dark Turquoise! Thank you for letting me share.
> LOVELY! Great snag! I've tried getting it, even calling CS & no go...c'est la vie!
> View attachment 3910711


----------



## CoachMaven

My brother surprised me with a birthday/Christmas gift, the 1941 clutch with snake handle and chain strap in the Hay color. It's so pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

Pagan said:


> My first Coach footwear. They’re beautifully made. I have the Oxblood Moto Bootie Heel and Chalk Tea Rose Slip Ons on order too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909785


Congrats! Great selection. Love Coach shoes. I want the Tea Rose slip on sneakers in Black.



lovethecoach said:


> My first Dinky 24, purchased from the current sale. I'm loving the Dark Turquoise! Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3910711


Congrats! This color is so beautiful. Enjoy.



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3910904
> 
> My brother surprised me with a birthday/Christmas gift, the 1941 clutch with snake handle and chain strap in the Hay color. It's so pretty!


Congrats! Such a lovely gift from your brother. Enjoy.


----------



## zjones

Put off a Rogue yet again for this beauty and its new companion piece. Wanted to do a slightly different shade on the wallet so as to not be too matchy.


----------



## Satcheldoll

zjones said:


> Put off a Rogue yet again for this beauty and its new companion piece. Wanted to do a slightly different shade on the wallet so as to not be too matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3911426


Nice! I keep looking at the steel blue duffle and then tell myself NO. Lol


----------



## zjones

Haha, I’m debating between the steel blue Rogue and a Utility Rogue 25 for my Christmas present to myself. The only reason I’m considering the steel blue one is because it’s on sale and cheaper than the 25!


----------



## pianolize

Just ordered:


----------



## pianolize

lovethecoach said:


> My first Dinky 24, purchased from the current sale. I'm loving the Dark Turquoise! Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3910711


OOOOH!!! WHAT  a gorgeous color- loooove the turquoise!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pianolize said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911463



Those backpacks are so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lovethecoach said:


> My first Dinky 24, purchased from the current sale. I'm loving the Dark Turquoise! Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3910711



Oh nice color!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

zjones said:


> Put off a Rogue yet again for this beauty and its new companion piece. Wanted to do a slightly different shade on the wallet so as to not be too matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3911426



Love this and your idea on the different color tones too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3910904
> 
> My brother surprised me with a birthday/Christmas gift, the 1941 clutch with snake handle and chain strap in the Hay color. It's so pretty!



wow wtg brother! lovely gift!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rose_Hana said:


> My brand new Cooper in black  Oh, and my lovely Sharky that I forgot to share last time
> 
> Apart from maybe getting the Double Swagger, I think I am done for this year
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3908058
> View attachment 3908059



Classy looking bag and your 'pet' is adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

faintlymacabre said:


> A new Goldenrod trifold to keep my little green one company. I love these wallets so much!!
> 
> The large one holds EVERYTHING. It's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908090
> View attachment 3908091
> View attachment 3908093
> View attachment 3908094



Love the surprise pop of pattern inside these!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Highestcloud said:


> My Coach Market Tote in Black



Nice 'pop' of color on the inside!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LL777 said:


> My new addition to the Rogue family



Fantastic color choice!


----------



## pianolize

HesitantShopper said:


> Those backpacks are so cute!


Thanks!!! Aren't they?! 
I actually had two other red bags in my cart first, but ultimately decided I didn't love the designs enough to warrant the purchase. These backpacks are so basically functional, so I didn't want to have non-buyers' remorse after passing it up, then going looking for one next year or something- I'm really getting to know myself in these ways now!  I just wish the red were a hair more holiday-ornament. I'll just adjust!  Then maybe I'll wear the poppy-red lip colors I end up with accidentally...


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3910904
> 
> My brother surprised me with a birthday/Christmas gift, the 1941 clutch with snake handle and chain strap in the Hay color. It's so pretty!



Cute! What a great bro!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Very, very satisfied with my first Coach 1941 purchase  Everything felt so luxe, from the packaging to the tiniest details on the bag! Glovetanned leather and YKK zippers, what more could you ask for at the $125 price tag? It came with a couple of scratches, but I plan on using it every day so I'm glad I wasn't the one to make the first mark and now I can just let a well-loved look develop in peace


----------



## Pagan

zjones said:


> Haha, I’m debating between the steel blue Rogue and a Utility Rogue 25 for my Christmas present to myself. The only reason I’m considering the steel blue one is because it’s on sale and cheaper than the 25!


I wouldn't get the Steel Blue unless you really love the colour (I do). I don't think it's as neutral as the Utility, and I've personally found that buying my second choice leads to me either getting my first choice later, or not using my second choice much. If you love them both, all good. I'd guess the Utility will end up on sale or promo at some point anyway, just not in time for Christmas.


----------



## CoachMaven

Now I'm going to go opposite and say Steel Blue because I find it matches more with my wardrobe vs. Utility/Army/Olive greens do. But I wear a lot of neutrals like gray, navy, black and brown. I use my bags as a pop of color for the most part. I find the darker greens are more limiting to one season where the blue is more year round IMO


----------



## Angie Ong

YuYu90 said:


> View attachment 3907502
> View attachment 3907504
> View attachment 3907505
> View attachment 3907512
> 
> I've been eyeing these varsity jackets for a while...Just snagged this one on clearance at the outlet yesterday! They're well made with cute little pin details



I saw this at the outlet store today. It’s beautiful! Too bad where I stay there is no 4 seasons to have any use for it. Storing it might be a problem too since it is too humid out here to store it! 

It looks great on you!!!


----------



## Angie Ong

Saw this at the outlet store today! Large sized backpack! Could not resist since it is the 2nd time it caught my eyes!! Finally bring it home with me today!!!


----------



## katev

zjones said:


> Haha, I’m debating between the steel blue Rogue and a Utility Rogue 25 for my Christmas present to myself. The only reason I’m considering the steel blue one is because it’s on sale and cheaper than the 25!



I guess it depends on whether you prefer a smaller bag or a full sized bag? I like the regular size rogues myself - not too big and not too small!

I saw the steel blue rogue at the coach boutique store recently and it was gorgeous! I was tempted but I already have a dark denim blue rogue so I passed.

I always like a bargain and if you look at the monetary value, the steel blue retailed for $795 and now it is on sale for $477 - so that's a good deal - and a lot of bag for the buck! But don't buy something just because it is a bargain, get what you like best.

The Utility Rouge is also gorgeous and the color is very unusual, although I don't know if you can use it in as many situations as easily as the steel blue. Plus it retailed for $595 and you would be paying $595 so it's not a bargain - but if that is what your heart desires - then that is the bag you should get! After all, it is your Christmas Present!

Have you seen them both IRL? If you could go to the boutique and sit them side-by-side that might help you to decide.

BTW, the Azure and Saddle Rogue 25 bags are also on sale for $300.


----------



## inwe

its only the rogue 17 that was a recent purchase and it was half price too.


----------



## carterazo

zjones said:


> Put off a Rogue yet again for this beauty and its new companion piece. Wanted to do a slightly different shade on the wallet so as to not be too matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3911426


Love this combo!  Congrats on your new lovelies!


----------



## carterazo

inwe said:


> its only the rogue 17 that was a recent purchase and it was half price too.
> View attachment 3912265


Such a pretty Rogue family you have there! [emoji7]


----------



## lala042883

So I made a purchase so I should have it by Christmas Eve.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 couldn’t pass up on the sale...


----------



## Satcheldoll

zjones said:


> Haha, I’m debating between the steel blue Rogue and a Utility Rogue 25 for my Christmas present to myself. The only reason I’m considering the steel blue one is because it’s on sale and cheaper than the 25!


Most items are now 50% off, so I ordered the Steel blue duffle. I waited patiently for the additional reduction. [emoji3]


----------



## lala042883

Satcheldoll said:


> Most items are now 50% off, so I ordered the Steel blue duffle. I waited patiently for the additional reduction. [emoji3]



Awesome yes I couldn’t pass up the sale so this is my Christmas gift to myself since I haven’t bought from coach in so long..


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> Most items are now 50% off, so I ordered the Steel blue duffle. I waited patiently for the additional reduction. [emoji3]


I was waiting for the duffle to go to 50%! I got tired of waiting and ordered the Mercer awhile back.


----------



## Satcheldoll

lala042883 said:


> Awesome yes I couldn’t pass up the sale so this is my Christmas gift to myself since I haven’t bought from coach in so long..


Did you get the steel blue duffle too? Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> I was waiting for the duffle to go to 50%! I got tired of waiting and ordered the Mercer awhile back.


It's hard waiting but I knew they would do a reduction closer to Christmas or right after. I was hoping it wouldn't sell out before then. Have you carried the Mercer, how do you like it?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Ugh! In my excitement for the 50% off o forgot to check if *Bates was going to go up and it did. It was 10% now it's 14%. Is it petty to reorder for an additional $11? LOL


----------



## lala042883

Satcheldoll said:


> Ugh! In my excitement for the 50% off o forgot to check if *Bates was going to go up and it did. It was 10% now it's 14%. Is it petty to reorder for an additional $11? LOL



You know what I totally forgot smh we are in the same boat but for me I’m thankful because technically I got the whole purchase free I didn’t put my own money in it since I made the money doing a focus group..


----------



## zjones

Satcheldoll said:


> Most items are now 50% off, so I ordered the Steel blue duffle. I waited patiently for the additional reduction. [emoji3]



AHHHHH. What’s the time frame on price adjustments?! I bought mine when it was still $330!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Ugh! In my excitement for the 50% off o forgot to check if *Bates was going to go up and it did. It was 10% now it's 14%. Is it petty to reorder for an additional $11? LOL


Go for it haha. Then you can pick the one that looks the best too


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> AHHHHH. What’s the time frame on price adjustments?! I bought mine when it was still $330!


Can always return and re-buy too. Price adjustments are 14 days.


----------



## lala042883

Wow low behold so I purchase the bag and double zip wristlet well I ordered it yesterday I paid 52.50 for the black one well turns out the price is 37.50 so I’m getting a price adjustment nice little gift back


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Go for it haha. Then you can pick the one that looks the best too


Honestly, my first thought was to order two just in case something was wrong with the bag. I did order another one.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Honestly, my first thought was to order two just in case something was wrong with the bag. I did order another one.


I couldn't decide between keeping my olive rogue (sitting on closet shelf nwt since May) or selling it and getting either the dark turquoise rogue, the blue steel rogue, or blue steel duffle...I ended up ordering all 3. Oh boy. Better to decide in person. 

I have 3 rogues and 0 duffles and honestly prefer one big compartment to sections.  

Wish me luck.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I couldn't decide between keeping my olive rogue (sitting on closet shelf nwt since May) or selling it and getting either the dark turquoise rogue, the blue steel rogue, or blue steel duffle...I ended up ordering all 3. Oh boy. Better to decide in person.
> 
> I have 3 rogues and 0 duffles and honestly prefer one big compartment to sections.
> 
> Wish me luck.


I understand. I bought the olive and returned it during the last SAS. I have multiple Rogue family bags and no duffles. I'm Rogued out at the moment and looking for something different. This is my last purchase for a long time (although it's been said many times before). I'm still looking for that perfect green bag. Once I find it my collection will be complete.

I hope one of them works out for you. They're all gorgeous choices. [emoji3]


----------



## Satcheldoll

lala042883 said:


> You know what I totally forgot smh we are in the same boat but for me I’m thankful because technically I got the whole purchase free I didn’t put my own money in it since I made the money doing a focus group..


Awesome! My strategy was to check the percentage before I bought it. I ordered another one. I mean... it's almost $40. [emoji23]


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I understand. I bought the olive and returned it during the last SAS. I have multiple Rogue family bags and no duffles. I'm Rogued out at the moment and looking for something different. This is my last purchase for a long time (although it's been said many times before). I'm still looking for that perfect green bag. Once I find it my collection will be complete.
> 
> I hope one of them works out for you. They're all gorgeous choices. [emoji3]


I love greens, which is why I didn't return olive. I have a feeling I'm going to fall for the dark turquoise, but agree I am rogued out too.

Hope these duffles work out for us


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> Ugh! In my excitement for the 50% off o forgot to check if *Bates was going to go up and it did. It was 10% now it's 14%. Is it petty to reorder for an additional $11? LOL


Money is money.....especially when you are talking these dollars.  You can use the $ on something else like food or gas!


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> It's hard waiting but I knew they would do a reduction closer to Christmas or right after. I was hoping it wouldn't sell out before then. Have you carried the Mercer, how do you like it?


I haven't carried the Mercer. I'm pretty sure I'm going to return it. I loaded it up one day and it felt heavy due to the skinny strap. I really like all the compartments to keep me organized. I don't always like compartment bags because often you can't remember which compartment things are in so you have to look in every one, but the way these were arranged, I don't think that would have been a problem.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I haven't carried the Mercer. I'm pretty sure I'm going to return it. I loaded it up one day and it felt heavy due to the skinny strap. I really like all the compartments to keep me organized. I don't always like compartment bags because often you can't remember which compartment things are in so you have to look in every one, but the way these were arranged, I don't think that would have been a problem.


Have you closely examined your rivets? I just noticed the silver round rivets are rough feeling and chipping but all the other types are perfect. I have yet to carry mine or even unwrap it all the way. My star rivets tote and slgs don't have the problem but another blue 30 in store did.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Have you closely examined your rivets? I just noticed the silver round rivets are rough feeling and chipping but all the other types are perfect. I have yet to carry mine or even unwrap it all the way. My star rivets tote and slgs don't have the problem but another blue 30 in store did.


I don't see any problems with mine. It came wrapped to the nines so I'm sure it was fresh from the warehouse.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I don't see any problems with mine. It came wrapped to the nines so I'm sure it was fresh from the warehouse.


Maybe my local Macy's got a bad batch then? Mine was still factory wrapped when I picked it up, the other was a display.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Picked this up at the outlets last night for a really good price...Mini rucksack. I'm impressed with a lot of the outlet's stuff this year, especially with Coach and Michael Kors. I was tempted to get the the mini charlie backpack too..but I don't think I need two backpacks


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> I haven't carried the Mercer. I'm pretty sure I'm going to return it. I loaded it up one day and it felt heavy due to the skinny strap. I really like all the compartments to keep me organized. I don't always like compartment bags because often you can't remember which compartment things are in so you have to look in every one, but the way these were arranged, I don't think that would have been a problem.


Sorry it didn't work out for you. Do you think you'll go for the Duffle?


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you. Do you think you'll go for the Duffle?


Probably not. I really don't need a new bag. I'm a little concerned about the thinness of the duffle strap. The cloud color is tempting though. If I had a local store where I could try things out I would be more inclined. It is a pain to have to ship things back.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Love this canvas Rexy turnlock pouch! I mainly got it to carry around my iPad mini.....and I LOVE the orange Rexy!


----------



## katev

zjones said:


> Haha, I’m debating between the steel blue Rogue and a Utility Rogue 25 for my Christmas present to myself. The only reason I’m considering the steel blue one is because it’s on sale and cheaper than the 25!



All the sale bags are 50% off this weekend, so the Steel Blue Rogue is going for $397.50, reduced from $795 (instead of $477) so that's an even better price!


----------



## Teagaggle

Got this butterscotch 24 awhile ago but snagged the strap on a wicked sale @ Macys last weekend. I hadn't thought of pairing the two together but once I did, I was smitten.


----------



## zjones

holiday123 said:


> Can always return and re-buy too. Price adjustments are 14 days.



I went and got my duffle *and* this little piece I picked up the other night price adjusted. How long do those usually take to show up in your account/on your card?


----------



## lala042883

So my purchase it came today love it..
The coach boxes now are not very sturdy...


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Go for it haha. Then you can pick the one that looks the best too


My Duffle came! It's good that I ordered two. The first one was someone's return and the leather on the back at the bottom was smooshed. The second one is perfect on the outside but has a spot where it looks like the dye didn't take well on the inner slip pocket, but I'm ok with it. The steel blue color is gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> My Duffle came! It's good that I ordered two. The first one was someone's return and the leather on the back at the bottom was smooshed. The second one is perfect on the outside but has a spot where it looks like the dye didn't take well on the inner slip pocket, but I'm ok with it. The steel blue color is gorgeous!


Pic or didn't happen! Lol! [emoji14]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Soho Slim Crossbody in Bordeaux.


----------



## nanogirl21

I was at the outlet today and treated myself to a gift. A Small Christie Carryall and Corner Zip Wristlet in Signature PVC Leather SV/Black Smoke/Black.

This is my first Coach in a few years, so I am excited. I've been neglecting myself the past few years and thought it was about time I treated myself to something that I actually needed (a new purse). I just wish they had the Accordion Zip Wallet to match the wristlet. Does anyone know the item number of the PVC Leather SV/Black Smoke/Black wallet so I can try to find it online?


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Got this butterscotch 24 awhile ago but snagged the strap on a wicked sale @ Macys last weekend. I hadn't thought of pairing the two together but once I did, I was smitten.
> View attachment 3913695


Congrats! They look great together.



faintlymacabre said:


> Soho Slim Crossbody in Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913760


Congrats! Love the crossbody with the tea rose bag charm. I will have to try this pairing. Once I get a soho crossbody.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Pic or didn't happen! Lol! [emoji14]


I will post a pic when I get back home and have good lighting.


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> My Duffle came! It's good that I ordered two. The first one was someone's return and the leather on the back at the bottom was smooshed. The second one is perfect on the outside but has a spot where it looks like the dye didn't take well on the inner slip pocket, but I'm ok with it. The steel blue color is gorgeous!


I didn't want to know that!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> My Duffle came! It's good that I ordered two. The first one was someone's return and the leather on the back at the bottom was smooshed. The second one is perfect on the outside but has a spot where it looks like the dye didn't take well on the inner slip pocket, but I'm ok with it. The steel blue color is gorgeous!


Yay, can't wait to get mine! I hope I get a good one too


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> I went and got my duffle *and* this little piece I picked up the other night price adjusted. How long do those usually take to show up in your account/on your card?
> 
> View attachment 3913697


It depends. I'd give it a week since Monday is a holiday.
 The ones I had adjusted earlier this year I could see in my cc transactions in about 2 days. 

Twins on purple!


----------



## zjones

I had wanted something in violet but was  wishy-washy because it was more muted than I thought. But then when most of the violet stuff disappeared from the website, I pulled the trigger (and got the last one in my store!). I think if I end up getting the blue/Black Rexy Tote 42, I’ll use this in it.


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> Soho Slim Crossbody in Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913760


Love the tea rose charm on that! Makes me think...


----------



## laurg22

I got this coach duck dinky for 50% yesterday from a store here in Canada and was shocked they still had one left since it was from the fall 2017 collection and I knew I had to get it ! And this bag is numbered 357 out of 413 bags name which is pretty cool the only thing I wish that came with this bag was the price tag but other then that the bag is perfect !


----------



## sb2

Congrats I love this one!


----------



## laurg22

sb2 said:


> Congrats I love this one!


Thanks so much ! Now I have two dinky lol it’s a little small but I’ll work with it I really should use my other dinky too !


----------



## pianolize

holiday123 said:


> Can always return and re-buy too. Price adjustments are 14 days.


Indeed-
I CANNOT BELIEVE that I called asking for an adj, they asked the manager (actually pt me on hold, etc), then said I could come back to do so. So I did, and she gave me a HUGE attitude about it, after the person I spoke to said it would be fine!!! I'm livid about it, only since I didn't ask for either person's name, since this ENTIRE year, everyone at that store has been unbelievably wonderful!!! I'm shocked.  So: she's seriously making me return the item and repurchase it.  Ridiculous.  WHAT a colossal waste of Coach resources. How on earth is this a sensible policy?!!! Wow.  I'm changing boutiques now, or just purchasing online.  Seriously a huge pain.


----------



## holiday123

pianolize said:


> Indeed-
> I CANNOT BELIEVE that I called asking for an adj, they asked the manager (actually pt me on hold, etc), then said I could come back to do so. So I did, and she gave me a HUGE attitude about it, after the person I spoke to said it would be fine!!! I'm livid about it, only since I didn't ask for either person's name, since this ENTIRE year, everyone at that store has been unbelievably wonderful!!! I'm shocked.  So: she's seriously making me return the item and repurchase it.  Ridiculous.  WHAT a colossal waste of Coach resources. How on earth is this a sensible policy?!!! Wow.  I'm changing boutiques now, or just purchasing online.  Seriously a huge pain.


It does seem like a huge waste, especially for online purchases. You get free shipping and returns (USA) so they basically end of paying 3 extra one way shipping charges plus the labor involved in gift wrapping and sending a second order. Makes perfect sense lol.  If I purchased in-store, I wouldn't drive the 1+ hour back to coach for the PA unless it was a large purchase. Dropping a package at UPS though is super easy.


----------



## pianolize

Their unnecessary expenditure, I guess!!! Truly it's ludicrous. If it were my business, I'd be livid! But it's not, so I suppose this shouldn't aggravate me as much as it did, seeing this in print.  So thanks for that!


----------



## holiday123

Hit the outlet today to use my tiered coupon. Only 3 deletes in that store . They did just get in some MFF hologram items. I picked up this purse charm $20 after discounts and a crossbody clutch $70.


----------



## leechiyong

Picked this up in the sale.  Can’t get enough of the neon pink and rose interior.


----------



## codegirl

holiday123 said:


> Hit the outlet today to use my tiered coupon. Only 3 deletes in that store . They did just get in some MFF hologram items. I picked up this purse charm $20 after discounts and a crossbody clutch $70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914286
> View attachment 3914287
> View attachment 3914288


Gorgeous, love it!!!  Congrats!  Did you happen to see the hologram Harley Crossbody or Lyla?  If so, any thoughts about them and do you know the price?  TIA!


----------



## holiday123

codegirl said:


> Gorgeous, love it!!!  Congrats!  Did you happen to see the hologram Harley Crossbody or Lyla?  If so, any thoughts about them and do you know the price?  TIA!


I saw the Harley, but didn't notice price. I actually tried it on - I don't do shoulder bags but the hologram was done well. I got the clutch even though i normally go for a softer leather because it looked so nice so as far as design goes, I'd give it a thumbs up.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Yayyy for more hologram! Anyone know if the new stuff will likely be in the next online sale? My outlet is too far away.


----------



## codegirl

holiday123 said:


> I saw the Harley, but didn't notice price. I actually tried it on - I don't do shoulder bags but the hologram was done well. I got the clutch even though i normally go for a softer leather because it looked so nice so as far as design goes, I'd give it a thumbs up.


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## Rose_Hana

Couldn't resist the Double Swagger!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Rose_Hana said:


> View attachment 3914400
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the Double Swagger! [emoji813]


Yessss! Isn't it amazing?


----------



## Rose_Hana

faintlymacabre said:


> Yessss! Isn't it amazing?


Yesss! It is amazing! So glad I got it, I usually like to buy a purse after seeing it in person, but my boutique didn’t have it. Your pictures really helped me make the decision to go ahead and get it anyways, so thanks!


----------



## finer_woman

holiday123 said:


> Hit the outlet today to use my tiered coupon. Only 3 deletes in that store . They did just get in some MFF hologram items. I picked up this purse charm $20 after discounts and a crossbody clutch $70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914286
> View attachment 3914287
> View attachment 3914288



Oohhh I want! [emoji7]

Hope these show up in the online sale


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Got this butterscotch 24 awhile ago but snagged the strap on a wicked sale @ Macys last weekend. I hadn't thought of pairing the two together but once I did, I was smitten.
> View attachment 3913695



Love this combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> Soho Slim Crossbody in Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913760



Cute! Love the fob on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Hit the outlet today to use my tiered coupon. Only 3 deletes in that store . They did just get in some MFF hologram items. I picked up this purse charm $20 after discounts and a crossbody clutch $70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914286
> View attachment 3914287
> View attachment 3914288



Loving the clutch colors and the fob is cute!


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Love the tea rose charm on that! Makes me think...


Me, too!  I have the bag charm and keep wanting a small bag for evenings out when i don't need everything.


Rose_Hana said:


> Yesss! It is amazing! So glad I got it, I usually like to buy a purse after seeing it in person, but my boutique didn’t have it. Your pictures really helped me make the decision to go ahead and get it anyways, so thanks!


Rose_Hanna, how is the Rexy strap on your Selena Grace bag?  I love your color combo with it.    Wondering if the strap works well on that bag.  It doesn't seem to work on the Rogues very well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lala042883 said:


> View attachment 3913707
> View attachment 3913708
> View attachment 3913709
> View attachment 3913710
> View attachment 3913711
> 
> 
> So my purchase it came today love it..
> The coach boxes now are not very sturdy...



Loving this tote! Outlet?


----------



## MKB0925

nanogirl21 said:


> I was at the outlet today and treated myself to a gift. A Small Christie Carryall and Corner Zip Wristlet in Signature PVC Leather SV/Black Smoke/Black.
> 
> This is my first Coach in a few years, so I am excited. I've been neglecting myself the past few years and thought it was about time I treated myself to something that I actually needed (a new purse). I just wish they had the Accordion Zip Wallet to match the wristlet. Does anyone know the item number of the PVC Leather SV/Black Smoke/Black wallet so I can try to find it online?



Pretty! I love the black signature.


----------



## Melodyjj

My first Dinky bag! It was sold out online so I went to my local Coach. It was 50% off.
Cornflower blue, mustard yellow interior and black copper hardware.
btw, does Small Trifold Wallet fit into Dinky if it was filled with cc and bills? I saw the glove tan leather Trifold Wallet in store and they are so cute.Thanks!


----------



## KiddieTx1022

Christmas accidently came early for me this year. My husband & I went into an antique store & this beauty caught my eye from one of the booths. She was a little dirty & her leather was extremely dry, but she was in good condition otherwise (no rips or tears, etc). After I did a little online research on her creed number, I looked up info on how to "rehab" a bag. I purchased her for $20 & got to work on my new project. I wish I'd taken before photos because she looked really faded in some areas (esp around the opening, the bottom, & the strap), but here she is all cleaned up & conditioned! According to the creed, I believe she is Hamptons Buckle (hobo?) from 2003, but if anyone has info on the actual name or what this burgundy/wine color was called, it would be greatly appreciated! I absolutley love her & had so much fun bringing her back to life. Thank you for reading & Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## whateve

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Christmas accidently came early for me this year. My husband & I went into an antique store & this beauty caught my eye from one of the booths. She was a little dirty & her leather was extremely dry, but she was in good condition otherwise (no rips or tears, etc). After I did a little online research on her creed number, I looked up info on how to "rehab" a bag. I purchased her for $20 & got to work on my new project. I wish I'd taken before photos because she looked really faded in some areas (esp around the opening, the bottom, & the strap), but here she is all cleaned up & conditioned! According to the creed, I believe she is Hamptons Buckle (hobo?) from 2003, but if anyone has info on the actual name or what this burgundy/wine color was called, it would be greatly appreciated! I absolutley love her & had so much fun bringing her back to life. Thank you for reading & Merry Christmas Eve!


Congratulations on your find! You didn't post the style number but it looks like it could be this bag, Hamptons Leather Hobo. Color was called wine.


----------



## leechiyong

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Christmas accidently came early for me this year. My husband & I went into an antique store & this beauty caught my eye from one of the booths. She was a little dirty & her leather was extremely dry, but she was in good condition otherwise (no rips or tears, etc). After I did a little online research on her creed number, I looked up info on how to "rehab" a bag. I purchased her for $20 & got to work on my new project. I wish I'd taken before photos because she looked really faded in some areas (esp around the opening, the bottom, & the strap), but here she is all cleaned up & conditioned! According to the creed, I believe she is Hamptons Buckle (hobo?) from 2003, but if anyone has info on the actual name or what this burgundy/wine color was called, it would be greatly appreciated! I absolutley love her & had so much fun bringing her back to life. Thank you for reading & Merry Christmas Eve!


What a great find!  You did an amazing job with her.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Teagaggle

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Christmas accidently came early for me this year. My husband & I went into an antique store & this beauty caught my eye from one of the booths. She was a little dirty & her leather was extremely dry, but she was in good condition otherwise (no rips or tears, etc). After I did a little online research on her creed number, I looked up info on how to "rehab" a bag. I purchased her for $20 & got to work on my new project. I wish I'd taken before photos because she looked really faded in some areas (esp around the opening, the bottom, & the strap), but here she is all cleaned up & conditioned! According to the creed, I believe she is Hamptons Buckle (hobo?) from 2003, but if anyone has info on the actual name or what this burgundy/wine color was called, it would be greatly appreciated! I absolutley love her & had so much fun bringing her back to life. Thank you for reading & Merry Christmas Eve!


Wow, nicely done! She's a beauty! Thanks for sharing! Merry Christmas!


----------



## pbnjam

holiday123 said:


> Hit the outlet today to use my tiered coupon. Only 3 deletes in that store . They did just get in some MFF hologram items. I picked up this purse charm $20 after discounts and a crossbody clutch $70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914286
> View attachment 3914287
> View attachment 3914288



Love your goodies! Can you tell me whether this oil slick bear came out recently or a while back? I’m really not up to date with outlet products. Trying to figure out whether I can still get this on FOS. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KiddieTx1022

whateve said:


> Congratulations on your find! You didn't post the style number but it looks like it could be this bag, Hamptons Leather Hobo. Color was called wine.


Whoops! Some of my pics didn't load up! Thank you for your reply! Here is a shot of the creed. It's No C3S-7583.


----------



## KiddieTx1022

Teagaggle said:


> Wow, nicely done! She's a beauty! Thanks for sharing! Merry Christmas!


Thank you! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## whateve

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Whoops! Some of my pics didn't load up! Thank you for your reply! Here is a shot of the creed. It's No C3S-7583.


It is the larger size of the bag I posted. It was called the Hamptons Leather Large Hobo.


----------



## KiddieTx1022

whateve said:


> It is the larger size of the bag I posted. It was called the Hamptons Leather Large Hobo.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## musiclover

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Christmas accidently came early for me this year. My husband & I went into an antique store & this beauty caught my eye from one of the booths. She was a little dirty & her leather was extremely dry, but she was in good condition otherwise (no rips or tears, etc). After I did a little online research on her creed number, I looked up info on how to "rehab" a bag. I purchased her for $20 & got to work on my new project. I wish I'd taken before photos because she looked really faded in some areas (esp around the opening, the bottom, & the strap), but here she is all cleaned up & conditioned! According to the creed, I believe she is Hamptons Buckle (hobo?) from 2003, but if anyone has info on the actual name or what this burgundy/wine color was called, it would be greatly appreciated! I absolutley love her & had so much fun bringing her back to life. Thank you for reading & Merry Christmas Eve!


You did an amazing job on the rehab! I love your pictures. Your gnome (elf?) purse charm is adorable, by the way!  Happy Christmas!


----------



## holiday123

pbnjam said:


> Love your goodies! Can you tell me whether this oil slick bear came out recently or a while back? I’m really not up to date with outlet products. Trying to figure out whether I can still get this on FOS. Thanks in advance!


Hi!  We stopped there Thursday on our way to the beach and they weren't out yet.  When we stopped back in on our way home on Saturday, the SA said they just got them in.  She said the employees weren't allowed to buy yet, but they were selling fast.  I've not been invited to FOS in ages, so not sure if they will be on there or not.  Hope you get one


----------



## kbell

Small Christmas Coach reveal... Apple Watch strap. It’s super comfortable [emoji173]️


----------



## SDfromND

Not a bag but I love it! Merry Christmas


----------



## Icecaramellatte

kbell said:


> View attachment 3915538
> View attachment 3915539
> 
> Small Christmas Coach reveal... Apple Watch strap. It’s super comfortable [emoji173]️


Ooh I love this!  I don't know if I can justify another Apple Watch strap.  So cute.


----------



## Panache

aundria17 said:


> My Cooper Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906020


Love this bag!!! Thinking of picking it up this week how are you enjoying it?


----------



## Panache

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3906775
> 
> My last purchase for a while! I love her [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


Omg!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Goofydes

So, the 2 things I bought from the online sale were supposed to be here on Thursday. JAX shipped them overnight as part of the "be there by December 24th" thing. Coach did there part...UPS did not. It got as far as California on Thursday, then a delay with a late flight message popped up and then it said it would be delivered Friday...nope. Then it said Saturday...nope. Then it just said delay. I called UPS and they told me they could not locate my package in the system anymore. So I said "Is it lost?" and she said "Maybe?" Fantastic. Coach would not send me a replacement because technically it was still "tracking in transit" online and they could not verify it as "lost." Finally they appeared magically this morning at 8am on my doorstep. Luckily these were gifts from me to me and not for someone else. I got the NASA dinky, which I bought when the sale first went live and they cancelled it after a week and the NASA accordian wallet. I had been wanting the wallet for a long time and went hunting for it in the sale section (since if you search NASA or space it gives you a message the collection is gone) and I found it by chance in the men's section. I did not know it was considered a men's wallet. I like the size much better than the women's accordian wallets. The dinky is my first dinky and it is a lot bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## undecided45

Got the rexy and carriage print scarf for XMas to match my kisslock. So excited!


----------



## Bagman504

Picked up these 2 Charles backpacks with the wild plaid print. And also snagged some of the coach bear pendants from the coach outlet in Gulfport, MS.


----------



## Bagmedic

undecided45 said:


> Got the rexy and carriage print scarf for XMas to match my kisslock. So excited!


Perfect!!  Love it!


----------



## houseof999

undecided45 said:


> Got the rexy and carriage print scarf for XMas to match my kisslock. So excited!


I got that scarf too to do the same awhile back. I ordered the purple Cherry print last night to wear with the Rogue. [emoji4]


----------



## undecided45

houseof999 said:


> I got that scarf too to do the same awhile back. I ordered the purple Cherry print last night to wear with the Rogue. [emoji4]


Oh awesome! Please share a photo of your cherry print when you get it!


----------



## Sol Ryan

A little bit of a Day After Christmas haul...  wasn’t expecting to find the Rogue, but I couldn’t  leave it behind


----------



## KiddieTx1022

musiclover said:


> You did an amazing job on the rehab! I love your pictures. Your gnome (elf?) purse charm is adorable, by the way!  Happy Christmas!


Thank you! I got the gnome from Bath and Body Works with an antibac called "Gnome for the Holidays." lol


----------



## Bagmedic

Rose_Hana said:


> View attachment 3914400
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the Double Swagger!


I need to see this bag IRL!  It looks awesome!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sol Ryan said:


> A little bit of a Day After Christmas haul...  wasn’t expecting to find the Rogue, but I couldn’t  leave it behind


Is this the 25?


----------



## swags

Got this to me from me for Christmas.


----------



## so_me

Sol Ryan said:


> A little bit of a Day After Christmas haul...  wasn’t expecting to find the Rogue, but I couldn’t  leave it behind


I just bought the same bag ... it popped up on Saks website, clearance sale yesterday.  Can you tell me... does it also come with the 10" drop removable straps too?


----------



## Sol Ryan

elvisfan4life said:


> Is this the 25?


It’s the standard Rogue. It appears to be a dept store exclusive. It’s still in stock at Neiman’s. Sorry for the ugly link..

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Coach-1...+1941&request_type=search&search_type=keyword



so_me said:


> I just bought the same bag ... it popped up on Saks website, clearance sale yesterday.  Can you tell me... does it also come with the 10" drop removable straps too?



I picked it up from the store, I missed it online. Was shocked it was sitting there to be honest.... it doesn’t have the thinner straps, just the thick rainbow strap.


----------



## Melodyjj

Sol Ryan said:


> A little bit of a Day After Christmas haul...  wasn’t expecting to find the Rogue, but I couldn’t  leave it behind


Congrats! Great purchases. Have you tried the key pouch/card pouch? I am wondering how many cards it can hold.


----------



## musiclover

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Thank you! I got the gnome from Bath and Body Works with an antibac called "Gnome for the Holidays." lol


He is just so cute!  I’m going to have to see if they have any left. That is an adorable gift for my handbag friends. Thanks for the info!


----------



## chocolateturtle

pbnjam said:


> Love your goodies! Can you tell me whether this oil slick bear came out recently or a while back? I’m really not up to date with outlet products. Trying to figure out whether I can still get this on FOS. Thanks in advance!


They have a bunch of these at the outlets now, they only came out a few days ago.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Melodyjj said:


> Congrats! Great purchases. Have you tried the key pouch/card pouch? I am wondering how many cards it can hold.



Thanks! I just checked and without stretching the leather I can fit 4 cards.


----------



## Melodyjj

Sol Ryan said:


> Thanks! I just checked and without stretching the leather I can fit 4 cards.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## kbell

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I love this!  I don't know if I can justify another Apple Watch strap.  So cute.


Hmmmm - allow me to enable you  My fiance chose this strap and after looking around at plenty of other choices including other coach straps, I wouldn't change it.  It's comfortable & the pretty lil tea rose adds that hint of femininity that I love. The "gunmetal" color of the strap hardware really compliments the stainless watch. The color, though light, falls into "winter white" range for me so the color works for all seasons.  I got some taco on it the other night & it easily wiped clean with no trace left. Convinced yet? lol


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

swags said:


> Got this to me from me for Christmas.



What bag is this? I love it!


----------



## swags

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> What bag is this? I love it!


Thanks !
It's the swagger carryall, it used to be called the swagger tote. It's been on the coach outlet online sale recently.


----------



## Stephg

My new beauties, saddle rogue tote from hubby for Christmas & red Margot satchel from the outlet sale on Boxing Day ! Love both!


----------



## handbag hag

Black Friday loot 

Mercer 30 in black



Prairie satchel in stone


graphite wristlet and gold key pouch


----------



## Bagmedic

I'm on a roll with the SAS.....LOL....need to stop!  Yesterday I received the suede Rogue in oak and actually love it!  It can lean toward a western vibe, too, if you want.  I'm loving how the shoulder straps have black on one side and oxblood on the other.  The handles are black and adds some nice contrast to the bag.  Now I want to accessorize it and get a cute wallet and bag charm.  I'm thinking of this combo.


----------



## YuYu90

Have been interested in purchasing a hologram bag for a while now... Bought a hologram Mercer off of Poshmark then discovered that they have a new hologram collection at the outlet as well!


----------



## Jillygee

I just got my new Rogue in melon delivered today ...I love it. It is a little larger than what I usually carry, I almost considered exchanging for the 25. But I think I can get used to this.


----------



## sb2

My order came today love them both!  I don’t care however that they put the horse and carriage over the penguin on the hangtag they could have done one on one side and the other on the other since the backside of it is plain but it is still a keeper!


----------



## csalt

sb2 said:


> My order came today love them both!  I don’t care however that they put the horse and carriage over the penguin on the hangtag they could have done one on one side and the other on the other since the backside of it is plain but it is still a keeper!



I've fallen for these 1941 clutches seeing others' beautiful reveals. The print versions bring upon a smile since they're playful twists to the solids. How fun to match with your Apple Watch too!

I noticed in your photo... do these clutches typically come with a 1941 dust bag? Mine didn't.  Wonder if I got a customer return? (There are a couple marks on softened leather, but I plan on keeping it.)

As for the horse and carriage over the penguin, I thought the print/graphic is usually on the back side? or is that only for the Dinkies? or perhaps I'm remembering incorrectly.


----------



## sb2

csalt said:


> I've fallen for these 1941 clutches seeing others' beautiful reveals. The print versions bring upon a smile since they're playful twists to the solids. How fun to match with your Apple Watch too!
> 
> I noticed in your photo... do these clutches typically come with a 1941 dust bag? Mine didn't.  Wonder if I got a customer return? (There are a couple marks on softened leather, but I plan on keeping it.)
> 
> As for the horse and carriage over the penguin, I thought the print/graphic is usually on the back side? or is that only for the Dinkies? or perhaps I'm remembering incorrectly.



Thanks I love the print too and the leather is so soft!  I had mine gift wrapped and it did come with the bag too. I don’t know if they all do but I would think they would if mine did.  And if you look close at the picture on Coach’s site it shows the horse and carriage over the penguin too.  I wish it was on the back side though. I don’t have a dinky so I don’t know if they did the tag different on those or not.


----------



## fayden

My sweet hubby surprised me with a tea rose Dinky for Xmas. He also got it monogrammed. FML - For My Love.


----------



## Winterfell5

sb2 said:


> Thanks I love the print too and the leather is so soft!  I had mine gift wrapped and it did come with the bag too. I don’t know if they all do but I would think they would if mine did.  And if you look close at the picture on Coach’s site it shows the horse and carriage over the penguin too.  I wish it was on the back side though. I don’t have a dinky so I don’t know if they did the tag different on those or not.


I love your penguin clutch.  However, the horse and carriage should Not be over the penguin.  It should be on the back, the plain side.  I've seen others that were monogrammed and the carriage was on the back side.  It's common sense.  Why cover the penguin?  I think that it all depends on the person who does the monogramming.


----------



## CoachMaven

csalt said:


> I've fallen for these 1941 clutches seeing others' beautiful reveals. The print versions bring upon a smile since they're playful twists to the solids. How fun to match with your Apple Watch too!
> 
> I noticed in your photo... do these clutches typically come with a 1941 dust bag? Mine didn't.  Wonder if I got a customer return? (There are a couple marks on softened leather, but I plan on keeping it.)
> 
> As for the horse and carriage over the penguin, I thought the print/graphic is usually on the back side? or is that only for the Dinkies? or perhaps I'm remembering incorrectly.



My 1941 clutch did come with a dustbag, which I have to admit, I was not expecting, so I am assuming that they all should. Did you purchase at a store or online?


----------



## KCeboKing

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Yes, froggie is very functional - I used it to keep my hands free and keys - very easy to get things in and out!
> 
> Maybe this is a stupid question...how does the frog keep your hands free and your keys? I think this is adorable, but trying to figure out what I’d use it for.
> !


----------



## sb2

Winterfell5 said:


> I love your penguin clutch.  However, the horse and carriage should Not be over the penguin.  It should be on the back, the plain side.  I've seen others that were monogrammed and the carriage was on the back side.  It's common sense.  Why cover the penguin?  I think that it all depends on the person who does the monogramming.


You would think that would be the way they would do it.  But it even shows online that it is over the penguin. I purchased mine online from Coach without seeing it first I had to double check the picture myself.  I am thinking of ordering another too see if it is the same way too.


----------



## csalt

Stephg said:


> My new beauties, saddle rogue tote from hubby for Christmas & red Margot satchel from the outlet sale on Boxing Day ! Love both!



Love your rogue tote! At first encounter I didn't like the floppiness and open top, but it has grown on me over the seasons. Once a big bag gal, always will be, I guess!

Is the interior Steel Blue like the stock photo? From your photo on my screen, it appears almost black? I Would love to see an interior shot, if you have the time.

Also, the dimensions on the web site have to be incorrect. There's no way the length is 12.5", gotta be at least 14-16", no? Which I totally don't mind since I love a big bag with an endless pit.


----------



## Bagmedic

fayden said:


> My sweet hubby surprised me with a tea rose Dinky for Xmas. He also got it monogrammed. FML - For My Love.
> 
> View attachment 3919339


So sweet!  He sounds like a keeper!


----------



## csalt

CoachMaven said:


> My 1941 clutch did come with a dustbag, which I have to admit, I was not expecting, so I am assuming that they all should. Did you purchase at a store or online?



Aw shucks! I assumed so. Thanks for your response! I purchased in store but the drive is quite a bit away so I'm torn on whether to go back eventually and ask. I know it's just petty "cloth" I'm wanting (lol) but somehow my purchase feels incomplete!


----------



## Bagmedic

csalt said:


> Aw shucks! I assumed so. Thanks for your response! I purchased in store but the drive is quite a bit away so I'm torn on whether to go back eventually and ask. I know it's just petty "cloth" I'm wanting (lol) but somehow my purchase feels incomplete!


You deserve the dust bag!  Have you tried calling customer service or maybe the store will mail you one?  I love the dust bags especially anything from the 1941 line.  I want to make some like that for all my bags....when I have spare time....which never happens....


----------



## whateve

csalt said:


> Aw shucks! I assumed so. Thanks for your response! I purchased in store but the drive is quite a bit away so I'm torn on whether to go back eventually and ask. I know it's just petty "cloth" I'm wanting (lol) but somehow my purchase feels incomplete!


Once I got home and found that my new bag was missing the hangtag. I called, and convinced them to mail it to me.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> A new Goldenrod trifold to keep my little green one company. I love these wallets so much!!
> 
> The large one holds EVERYTHING. It's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908090
> View attachment 3908091
> View attachment 3908093
> View attachment 3908094


I packed up my goldenrod trifold wallet like your's the other day.  I find it slippery to grab out of my bag....LOL!  Do you?  Maybe the "sheen" will wear off and be easier to grab with some wear?  It holds less than I was expecting for me.  I have to use a separate coin purse so it will snap and not be so rounded.  Your's looks nicely laid out.  I found it a little hard to use the card slots in the middle.  It is hard to get the card in and out due to the angle I think.  Again, I think with some use the slots will loosen up a little being they are leather.  I had an instance of wanting to return it but love the pattern so much I will have to keep it.  It does make you happy when you open it!


----------



## csalt

whateve said:


> Once I got home and found that my new bag was missing the hangtag. I called, and convinced them to mail it to me.



That would be so convenient but I'm sure they're so busy with this sale that they'll put if off and forget heh. I wish I can make it to a store today to ask for one AND! check the penguin tag for you @sb2! Maybe I'll try tomorrow if I can find time... thanks all for calming my insecurities.


----------



## Chihua5

csalt said:


> Aw shucks! I assumed so. Thanks for your response! I purchased in store but the drive is quite a bit away so I'm torn on whether to go back eventually and ask. I know it's just petty "cloth" I'm wanting (lol) but somehow my purchase feels incomplete!



I have several of these clutches and they all came with dustbags.  I would call the store, they should mail you a dust bag.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Jillygee said:


> I just got my new Rogue in melon delivered today ...I love it. It is a little larger than what I usually carry, I almost considered exchanging for the 25. But I think I can get used to this.



It’s beautiful! I’ve been on the fence about getting it... Is it very heavy? I’m used to bags like the Edie, weight-wise...


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> I packed up my goldenrod trifold wallet like your's the other day.  I find it slippery to grab out of my bag....LOL!  Do you?  Maybe the "sheen" will wear off and be easier to grab with some wear?  It holds less than I was expecting for me.  I have to use a separate coin purse so it will snap and not be so rounded.  Your's looks nicely laid out.  I found it a little hard to use the card slots in the middle.  It is hard to get the card in and out due to the angle I think.  Again, I think with some use the slots will loosen up a little being they are leather.  I had an instance of wanting to return it but love the pattern so much I will have to keep it.  It does make you happy when you open it!



I'm so glad you are keeping it! I don't really find it slippery or difficult to grab, but I do favour huge open bags, so that might be why? I also barely carry any cash at all (hate having it, tbh, and everyone takes plastic) so I have like 2 coins in the coin compartment in case I need them for shopping carts. Haha

The interior is such a treat, for sure!


----------



## Winterfell5

CoachMaven said:


> My 1941 clutch did come with a dustbag, which I have to admit, I was not expecting, so I am assuming that they all should. Did you purchase at a store or online?


If you got a dust bag with your 1941 clutch, you were lucky.  I bought my daughter a 1941 clutch for Christmas and it did not come with a dust bag.  I purchased it at my Coach boutique.  Clutches are considered small accessories and do not routinely come with a dust bag.  However, if you have an SA that you usually buy from, then he/she may throw in a dust bag, but it’s not routinely given.


----------



## Jillygee

LolaCalifornia said:


> It’s beautiful! I’ve been on the fence about getting it... Is it very heavy? I’m used to bags like the Edie, weight-wise...


Hi Lola..it weighs a little more than my current cross body I’ve been using, I don’t think it’s tootoo heavy, I actually put it on my kitchen scale earlier, just under 3 lbs.


----------



## CoachMaven

Winterfell5 said:


> If you got a dust bag with your 1941 clutch, you were lucky.  I bought my daughter a 1941 clutch for Christmas and it did not come with a dust bag.  I purchased it at my Coach boutique.  Clutches are considered small accessories and do not routinely come with a dust bag.  However, if you have an SA that you usually buy from, then he/she may throw in a dust bag, but it’s not routinely given.


Mine was a gift from my brother, and it came from Jax, but it also was one that came with the chain strap, so perhaps those get the dustbag and not the others?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Stephg said:


> My new beauties, saddle rogue tote from hubby for Christmas & red Margot satchel from the outlet sale on Boxing Day ! Love both!
> 
> View attachment 3917940
> 
> View attachment 3917941


Love the Saddle tote what colour is the lining ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

sb2 said:


> My order came today love them both!  I don’t care however that they put the horse and carriage over the penguin on the hangtag they could have done one on one side and the other on the other since the backside of it is plain but it is still a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919192
> View attachment 3919191
> View attachment 3919166


Oh how adorable I'm loving everything in this print penguins are so dear to my heart


----------



## elvisfan4life

CoachMaven said:


> Mine was a gift from my brother, and it came from Jax, but it also was one that came with the chain strap, so perhaps those get the dustbag and not the others?


I think that is it the more expensive ones have the fabric dustbag like tea roses ones etc


----------



## carterazo

fayden said:


> My sweet hubby surprised me with a tea rose Dinky for Xmas. He also got it monogrammed. FML - For My Love. [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3919339


What a sweet hubby! This is now an even more special bag. [emoji7]  Congrats!


----------



## holiday123

csalt said:


> I've fallen for these 1941 clutches seeing others' beautiful reveals. The print versions bring upon a smile since they're playful twists to the solids. How fun to match with your Apple Watch too!
> 
> I noticed in your photo... do these clutches typically come with a 1941 dust bag? Mine didn't.  Wonder if I got a customer return? (There are a couple marks on softened leather, but I plan on keeping it.)
> 
> As for the horse and carriage over the penguin, I thought the print/graphic is usually on the back side? or is that only for the Dinkies? or perhaps I'm remembering incorrectly.


I have 6 of these (violet, 1941 red, kelly green w/chain, dark turquoise, cherries print and hay) and purchased 4 through my SA and 2 from coach.com and every one came with the 1941 dustbag so they should be included.


----------



## Pagan

All of the 1941 clutches we’ve purchased (my daughters have 4 between them) came with 1941 cloth dustbags. My Soho bags did as well. I’ve even gotten them for each of my wallets.


----------



## Jillygee

LolaCalifornia said:


> It’s beautiful! I’ve been on the fence about getting it... Is it very heavy? I’m used to bags like the Edie, weight-wise...



Me again Lola I’ve carried it around all morning and I just decided it’s a little too big/heavy for me. I just ordered the Melon Rogue 25 with the snakeskin detail and I’m going to return this one, it’s beautiful and I’m a little bummed but I think I’ll be happier w the slightly smaller model.I will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## Lucylu29

I have two of the 1941 clutches that are the first generation (without the links for a chain strap). They both came with dust bags. I recently ordered the black one from Neiman Marcus with flowers on it but it did not come with one. It did come in a nice matching gift box that stated it was a Neiman Marcus exclusive so I assumed that's why it didn't have a dust bag.


----------



## houseof999

undecided45 said:


> Oh awesome! Please share a photo of your cherry print when you get it! [emoji2]


Not with my Rogue but I got the scarf yesterday so I wore it out shopping today with my new hologram Lyla. Love them both!!


----------



## finer_woman

csalt said:


> Aw shucks! I assumed so. Thanks for your response! I purchased in store but the drive is quite a bit away so I'm torn on whether to go back eventually and ask. I know it's just petty "cloth" I'm wanting (lol) but somehow my purchase feels incomplete!





CoachMaven said:


> My 1941 clutch did come with a dustbag, which I have to admit, I was not expecting, so I am assuming that they all should. Did you purchase at a store or online?



Mine didn't come with one either and I ordered online. I didn't even notice, I just assumed they didn't come with one.


----------



## Teagaggle

FOS items arrived today. I posted more thoughts in the FOS thread but here are the items.


----------



## sb2

csalt said:


> That would be so convenient but I'm sure they're so busy with this sale that they'll put if off and forget heh. I wish I can make it to a store today to ask for one AND! check the penguin tag for you @sb2! Maybe I'll try tomorrow if I can find time... thanks all for calming my insecurities.


Thank you for thinking of checking but I’ve decided to return it. I can’t get past the tag. I know I can just take it off but I would rather have a tag where I can see the penguin there too. Now to try and get a return label from coach since JAX had it fulfilled from a store they didn’t include a return label.


----------



## sb2

Teagaggle said:


> FOS items arrived today. I posted more thoughts in the FOS thread but here are the items.
> View attachment 3920167
> View attachment 3920168
> View attachment 3920169
> View attachment 3920171
> View attachment 3920172


These hologram items look like a nice mix of colors especially for Factory.  And I was so hoping the shoes were leather because I was wanting them too but was afraid how the velvet would hold on but they are cute. You got a good mix of things


----------



## csalt

sb2 said:


> Thank you for thinking of checking but I’ve decided to return it. I can’t get past the tag. I know I can just take it off but I would rather have a tag where I can see the penguin there too. Now to try and get a return label from coach since JAX had it fulfilled from a store they didn’t include a return label.



Aw I hope we didn't discourage you or make the tag more prominent in your mind. I think it's a lovely, happy clutch worth keeping. Like you said, I think it's supposed to be like that on the clutch wristlets. I wanted to check in person but the store closest to me is sold out of them so I couldn't find out the mystery!

Sorry to hear about the return label issue too... maybe this is a sign from the universe that you should keep it since you may regret returning it later. Sorry I'm no help!


----------



## sb2

csalt said:


> Aw I hope we didn't discourage you or make the tag more prominent in your mind. I think it's a lovely, happy clutch worth keeping. Like you said, I think it's supposed to be like that on the clutch wristlets. I wanted to check in person but the store closest to me is sold out of them so I couldn't find out the mystery!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the return label issue too... maybe this is a sign from the universe that you should keep it since you may regret returning it later. Sorry I'm no help!



No you didn’t discourage me from the bag.  I noticed it right away when I took it out of the dust bag I thought I would be able to look past it because the clutch is cute but my OCD goes right to it and can’t do it. I know if I feel this way I will never use it so time to return before it gets shoved under my bed with all my other wristlets that don’t get used.  Other things will always come along that are perfect for me.  But thank you for trying to check on it.


----------



## Caledonia

Picked this up on Coach.com wintersale. It's listed as online exclusive, 75th Anniversary. 1941 is on zipper pull, but it doesn't come up in search of 1941 items. Nervous about leather scratching, but I just love the detailing inside.


----------



## Esquared72

So this happened today. I’ve been considering this bag for a long time and was torn between Oxblood and Black...but ended up falling for Black in person. I have had a really rough past couple months from a health perspective, so my birthday (in December) and Christmas kind of fell by the wayside this year. My DH was with me today, so he bought me the bag and also a wallet as a belated birthday/Christmas gift. He’s good peeps. [emoji173]️

I really, really like the layout of the envelope wallet...pretty much perfect for what I carry and how I like to organize things. Very happy girl today!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

eehlers said:


> So this happened today. I’ve been considering this bag for a long time and was torn between Oxblood and Black...but ended up falling for Black in person. I have had a really rough past couple months from a health perspective, so my birthday (in December) and Christmas kind of fell by the wayside this year. My DH was with me today, so he bought me the bag and also a wallet as a belated birthday/Christmas gift. He’s good peeps. [emoji173]️
> 
> I really, really like the layout of the envelope wallet...pretty much perfect for what I carry and how I like to organize things. Very happy girl today!
> View attachment 3921083


Pretty!  Looks like a lovely belated birthday/Christmas gift!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Jillygee said:


> Me again Lola I’ve carried it around all morning and I just decided it’s a little too big/heavy for me. I just ordered the Melon Rogue 25 with the snakeskin detail and I’m going to return this one, it’s beautiful and I’m a little bummed but I think I’ll be happier w the slightly smaller model.I will post a pic when it arrives.



Thanks for the update! Please let me/us know how you like it. I’ve considered the 25 too, but not sure if all my stuff will fit comfortably (large wallet, Rx glasses, sunglasses, medium cosmetic bag, phone & keys). I’m excited for you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 3921017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up on Coach.com wintersale. It's listed as online exclusive, 75th Anniversary. 1941 is on zipper pull, but it doesn't come up in search of 1941 items. Nervous about leather scratching, but I just love the detailing inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921012
> View attachment 3921014
> View attachment 3921015



Very nice, honestly it should age nicely... i admit i am not worried about scratches and such to me it's the pleasure of natural materials.. gives character.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> So this happened today. I’ve been considering this bag for a long time and was torn between Oxblood and Black...but ended up falling for Black in person. I have had a really rough past couple months from a health perspective, so my birthday (in December) and Christmas kind of fell by the wayside this year. My DH was with me today, so he bought me the bag and also a wallet as a belated birthday/Christmas gift. He’s good peeps. [emoji173]️
> 
> I really, really like the layout of the envelope wallet...pretty much perfect for what I carry and how I like to organize things. Very happy girl today!
> View attachment 3921083



Very nice, the pop of color for the wallet is a great choice!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thanks for the update! Please let me/us know how you like it. I’ve considered the 25 too, but not sure if all my stuff will fit comfortably (large wallet, Rx glasses, sunglasses, medium cosmetic bag, phone & keys). I’m excited for you!


Me too!  I'd like to know if a 25 is large enough.  I've been contemplating a Rogue but can't decide between a 25 or regular.  I pretty much carry small purses that are the 25 size, but if I'm only getting one Rogue, is bigger better?  It's a pricey purchase (for me) and I don't want any regrets when I take the plunge.


----------



## Stephg

csalt said:


> Love your rogue tote! At first encounter I didn't like the floppiness and open top, but it has grown on me over the seasons. Once a big bag gal, always will be, I guess!
> 
> Is the interior Steel Blue like the stock photo? From your photo on my screen, it appears almost black? I Would love to see an interior shot, if you have the time.
> 
> Also, the dimensions on the web site have to be incorrect. There's no way the length is 12.5", gotta be at least 14-16", no? Which I totally don't mind since I love a big bag with an endless pit.



Hi! The interior is a steel blue/ light blue shade yes! I think the 12.5 might be the bottom and the top is more like the 16, it's a big pit that gets wider at the top! Lol I actually ended up exchanging it today for an oxblood market tote. The rogue was so beautiful but the folded in handles really bugged me for some reason plus with a toddler and the rogue price point I was too paranoid!


----------



## Caledonia

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, honestly it should age nicely... i admit i am not worried about scratches and such to me it's the pleasure of natural materials.. gives character.


Thanks. I think I'm really going to like this wallet for a long time. Any marks will just make it more mine!


----------



## Bagmedic

eehlers said:


> So this happened today. I’ve been considering this bag for a long time and was torn between Oxblood and Black...but ended up falling for Black in person. I have had a really rough past couple months from a health perspective, so my birthday (in December) and Christmas kind of fell by the wayside this year. My DH was with me today, so he bought me the bag and also a wallet as a belated birthday/Christmas gift. He’s good peeps. [emoji173]️
> 
> I really, really like the layout of the envelope wallet...pretty much perfect for what I carry and how I like to organize things. Very happy girl today!
> View attachment 3921083


I like the color of the wallet against the black bag.  A happy pick me up when you reach inside.  Sounds like you deserve it!!


----------



## carterazo

eehlers said:


> So this happened today. I’ve been considering this bag for a long time and was torn between Oxblood and Black...but ended up falling for Black in person. I have had a really rough past couple months from a health perspective, so my birthday (in December) and Christmas kind of fell by the wayside this year. My DH was with me today, so he bought me the bag and also a wallet as a belated birthday/Christmas gift. He’s good peeps. [emoji173]️
> 
> I really, really like the layout of the envelope wallet...pretty much perfect for what I carry and how I like to organize things. Very happy girl today!
> View attachment 3921083


Oooh, hubby did good! [emoji7] Congrats on your lovely gifts! And I hope your health is much improved in 2018!


----------



## Esquared72

OhHelloDoll said:


> Pretty!  Looks like a lovely belated birthday/Christmas gift!





HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, the pop of color for the wallet is a great choice!





Bagmedic said:


> I like the color of the wallet against the black bag.  A happy pick me up when you reach inside.  Sounds like you deserve it!!





carterazo said:


> Oooh, hubby did good! [emoji7] Congrats on your lovely gifts! And I hope your health is much improved in 2018!



Thanks so much! I’m really loving both the bag and wallet. The health issues are chronic so I am kinda stuck with them, but I have a path to treatment/management, so am heading into the new year optimistic!


----------



## Sibelle

I just got my very first Coach items ever: Edie 31 in grey metallic and Moto Boots with tea rose applications. I got both in the sale for a good deal.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Sibelle said:


> I just got my very first Coach items ever: Edie 31 in grey metallic and Moto Boots with tea rose applications. I got both in the sale for a good deal.
> View attachment 3921327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921330


That's a very lovely color grey and those boots are adorbs! Enjoy your first Coach things. It may not be your last but you'll always remember them, even years from now!


----------



## Stephg

Ended up returning the rogue tote hubby got me for Christmas, didn’t feel like it was a good fit for me. Instant love when I saw this beauty - Oxblood market tote with feather charm in platinum(?) pretty champagne gold colour.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sibelle said:


> I just got my very first Coach items ever: Edie 31 in grey metallic and Moto Boots with tea rose applications. I got both in the sale for a good deal.
> View attachment 3921327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921330



What a great color! enjoy your first Coach bag. Adorable boots too!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Thanks so much! I’m really loving both the bag and wallet. The health issues are chronic so I am kinda stuck with them, but I have a path to treatment/management, so am heading into the new year optimistic!



That's good, i can relate i have Chronic condition newly diagnosed too, keeping positive is important, best of luck to you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Ended up returning the rogue tote hubby got me for Christmas, didn’t feel like it was a good fit for me. Instant love when I saw this beauty - Oxblood market tote with feather charm in platinum(?) pretty champagne gold colour.
> 
> View attachment 3921608



Sorry the rogue didn't work out but the color on this tote is gorgeous!  Feather charm is a great addition too.


----------



## sb2

Stephg said:


> Ended up returning the rogue tote hubby got me for Christmas, didn’t feel like it was a good fit for me. Instant love when I saw this beauty - Oxblood market tote with feather charm in platinum(?) pretty champagne gold colour.
> 
> View attachment 3921608



I love the straps of the market tote better than the rogue tote also. If they would do links on the market tote or something different like that I’d be all over it.  I was so tempted a few times to buy the link rogue tote but couldn’t get past the small handles and loose straps it just didn’t look right to me. Your bag is beautiful though


----------



## Lucylu29

eehlers said:


> So this happened today. I’ve been considering this bag for a long time and was torn between Oxblood and Black...but ended up falling for Black in person. I have had a really rough past couple months from a health perspective, so my birthday (in December) and Christmas kind of fell by the wayside this year. My DH was with me today, so he bought me the bag and also a wallet as a belated birthday/Christmas gift. He’s good peeps. [emoji173]️
> 
> I really, really like the layout of the envelope wallet...pretty much perfect for what I carry and how I like to organize things. Very happy girl today!
> View attachment 3921083



Congrats on your beauties! I have the same wallet and absolutely love it. 
Sorry to hear about your health issues. I also have a chronic condition that affects my bladder called interstitial cystitis. I have to really watch what I eat and my stress levels otherwise I experience a great amount of pain. I recently started taking aloe vera capsules that I'm hoping will give me some relief.


----------



## zjones

After hemming and hawing over them, and with some mad assistance from my local store manager—who managed to track down one of the five or so of these still available—I got this beauty in last week. It’s perfect for days like today when I have to lug all my work-related stuff back in (or change desks).


----------



## musiclover

I took advantage of the sale to buy two new pairs of shoes.  I have the bead chain pumps in Beechwood already, and I finally found the black leather pair. I love Coach shoes!  They are so comfortable!  And I bought the prairie pumps because they are good for our slow transition from winter to spring here.


----------



## angelphilipus

This is my very first Coach bag and I love it, it’s so cute! Especially the Rexy charm  but tbh I was contemplating if I should keep or return it, since I have too many crossbody bags already and the print and studs on this bag might be too much. But then I realized that all my bags are so plain and dull. Probably could use a cheerful one! 

*COACH Bowery Crossbody in Prairie Print and Rebel Charm


*


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> I took advantage of the sale to buy two new pairs of shoes.  I have the bead chain pumps in Beechwood already, and I finally found the black leather pair. I love Coach shoes!  They are so comfortable!  And I bought the prairie pumps because they are good for our slow transition from winter to spring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922382


Congrats! These are adorable. I love Coach shoes and sneakers. Enjoy.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! These are adorable. I love Coach shoes and sneakers. Enjoy.


Thank you, SEWDimples!  I love the pumps and high heeled sandals.  I have not yet tried on a pair of Coach sneakers.  I'm going to make it my mission to do so!  Is there a style of sneaker you like in particular?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I took advantage of the sale to buy two new pairs of shoes.  I have the bead chain pumps in Beechwood already, and I finally found the black leather pair. I love Coach shoes!  They are so comfortable!  And I bought the prairie pumps because they are good for our slow transition from winter to spring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922382


 Congrats ML — both pairs are so pretty and elegant.  Enjoy.


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

angelphilipus said:


> This is my very first Coach bag and I love it, it’s so cute! Especially the Rexy charm  but tbh I was contemplating if I should keep or return it, since I have too many crossbody bags already and the print and studs on this bag might be too much. But then I realized that all my bags are so plain and dull. Probably could use a cheerful one!
> 
> *COACH Bowery Crossbody in Prairie Print and Rebel Charm
> View attachment 3922621
> 
> *


Oooh, I'd be keeping the bag. It looks amazing. All very cheery and spring like too!


----------



## FashionAMT

I just ordered. Coming soon and I can't wait!!!


----------



## zinacef

FashionAMT said:


> I just ordered. Coming soon and I can't wait!!!


So cute!  Love this!  Do you mind posting the style #? Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Congrats ML — both pairs are so pretty and elegant.  Enjoy.


Thank you, I!  I love a beautiful pump.  Now, if only the snow would clear up so I can wear them out the door.


----------



## houseof999

zinacef said:


> So cute!  Love this!  Do you mind posting the style #? Thank you!


I think it's 29188


----------



## zinacef

houseof999 said:


> I think it's 29188


Thank you!


----------



## angelphilipus

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Oooh, I'd be keeping the bag. It looks amazing. All very cheery and spring like too!


Thanks GILLYMETHWOOD! I’m glad I decided to keep the bag and yes it’s very spring like! Honestly the floral prints gave me this vintage American vibe and the chain, rock n roll! Or I’m probably just way too excited about my new baby


----------



## Newpurselove

My new Christmas swagger. I'm so in love


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Thank you, SEWDimples!  I love the pumps and high heeled sandals.  I have not yet tried on a pair of Coach sneakers.  I'm going to make it my mission to do so!  Is there a style of sneaker you like in particular?


I love the sneakers sold at the outlet. My favorite are the sneakers made for the Disney and the Keith Haring outlet collections. See links below for pictures.  Also, I have a pair similar to the Disney sneakers with patches that I wear all the time.

Disney x Coach - Outlet Edition Spring 2017

Coach Outlet x Keith Haring - Fall 2017

Coach Outlet x Keith Haring - Fall 2017


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I took advantage of the sale to buy two new pairs of shoes.  I have the bead chain pumps in Beechwood already, and I finally found the black leather pair. I love Coach shoes!  They are so comfortable!  And I bought the prairie pumps because they are good for our slow transition from winter to spring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922382


Congrats! Beautiful shoes! I love Coach shoes too! I've had my eye on these for a long time but haven't pulled the trigger...  [emoji56] 


angelphilipus said:


> This is my very first Coach bag and I love it, it’s so cute! Especially the Rexy charm  but tbh I was contemplating if I should keep or return it, since I have too many crossbody bags already and the print and studs on this bag might be too much. But then I realized that all my bags are so plain and dull. Probably could use a cheerful one!
> 
> *COACH Bowery Crossbody in Prairie Print and Rebel Charm
> View attachment 3922621
> 
> *


This is adorable,  congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Sibelle said:


> I just got my very first Coach items ever: Edie 31 in grey metallic and Moto Boots with tea rose applications. I got both in the sale for a good deal.
> View attachment 3921327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921330


Great 1st Coach purchase! Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> I love the sneakers sold at the outlet. My favorite are the sneakers made for the Disney and the Keith Haring outlet collections. See links below for pictures.  Also, I have a pair similar to the Disney sneakers with patches that I wear all the time.
> 
> Disney x Coach - Outlet Edition Spring 2017
> 
> Coach Outlet x Keith Haring - Fall 2017
> 
> Coach Outlet x Keith Haring - Fall 2017


Thank you for these links!  I just love your Keith Haring sneakers.  Those are fabulous.  I'm going to look for sneakers the next time I'm at the outlet. It's so funny...I just realized I've never looked at the shoes at the outlet.  Looks I have something new to check out!!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Congrats! Beautiful shoes! I love Coach shoes too! I've had my eye on these for a long time but haven't pulled the trigger...  [emoji56]
> 
> This is adorable,  congrats!


Thank you, C!   I stand a lot in my job but I find Coach shoes incredibly comfortable to wear all day.


----------



## Jillygee

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thanks for the update! Please let me/us know how you like it. I’ve considered the 25 too, but not sure if all my stuff will fit comfortably (large wallet, Rx glasses, sunglasses, medium cosmetic bag, phone & keys). I’m excited for you!



Got her today. Really pretty.: ) Much lighter than the full size Rogue. As far as the size , I think it’s just right for me... it’s nearly the same size as what I’ve been carrying for a while. Snakeskin detail on the handles looks so pretty.


----------



## pbnjam

zjones said:


> After hemming and hawing over them, and with some mad assistance from my local store manager—who managed to track down one of the five or so of these still available—I got this beauty in last week. It’s perfect for days like today when I have to lug all my work-related stuff back in (or change desks).
> 
> View attachment 3922227



I ordered this tote too! [emoji7] we’ll be twins soon! I’ve been meaning to order but didn’t realize it’s low on stock. After seeing your post, I rushed to order asap. Lol so thanks for posting.


----------



## branbran1984

Got something small to get me into the new year! (The strap to the bag I added myself)


----------



## undecided45

Received my dark denim saddle in the mail today - absolutely love the color. Saving her for warmer weather.


----------



## MooMooVT

undecided45 said:


> Received my dark denim saddle in the mail today - absolutely love the color. Saving her for warmer weather.


LOVE a good Saddle. She's gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## Joey92

Late Christmas reveal, but picked up the dakotah tea rose satchel 22 in Dusty Rose for the GF. And picked up some Rexy pins for myself.


----------



## undecided45

MooMooVT said:


> LOVE a good Saddle. She's gorgeous! Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## Rose_Hana

Got a new Rogue to add to my Rogue collection! Couldn't resist getting it in Dark Denim! 



Bagmedic said:


> \Rose_Hanna, how is the Rexy strap on your Selena Grace bag?  I love your color combo with it.    Wondering if the strap works well on that bag.  It doesn't seem to work on the Rogues very well.


I'm so sorry, it looks like I never replied to you. As for the Rexy strap. the strap works pretty well if you don't zip up the Grace, otherwise, I think it is a bit annoying, but I didn't really get it for practical reasons 


Bagmedic said:


> I need to see this bag IRL!  It looks awesome!


And yes, the Double Swagger is amazing! But I do end up stuffing her with a lot more stuff than my other bags, cause I feel she's very spacious in comparison to my other bags. Hope you get a chance to see her IRL if you haven't already


----------



## Teagaggle

Outlet haul...
Immediately picked up the Dinky 24 just because I didn't want anybody else to snag it. However, gold is not my thing and I'm unsure if the gold / brass hardware will bother me over time. I don't plan on using the regular Dinky chain strap as I find them uncomfortable. I'm thinking if I just go with a plain black strap that I have from another bag I'll be able to make it work, downplaying the gold. I couldn't resist it for the price. Was happy to see that I was able to get the hologram rivets crossbody. I love the blavk rivets slim wallet.  The little trifold wallet is actually black glitter with oxblood glitter edging.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Outlet haul...
> Immediately picked up the Dinky 24 just because I didn't want anybody else to snag it. However, gold is not my thing and I'm unsure if the gold / brass hardware will bother me over time. I don't plan on using the regular Dinky chain strap as I find them uncomfortable. I'm thinking if I just go with a plain black strap that I have from another bag I'll be able to make it work, downplaying the gold. I couldn't resist it for the price. Was happy to see that I was able to get the hologram rivets crossbody. I love the blavk rivets slim wallet.  The little trifold wallet is actually black glitter with oxblood glitter edging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925613


Great haul! Love the Dinky. I don't remember that design pattern at all.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Outlet haul...
> Immediately picked up the Dinky 24 just because I didn't want anybody else to snag it. However, gold is not my thing and I'm unsure if the gold / brass hardware will bother me over time. I don't plan on using the regular Dinky chain strap as I find them uncomfortable. I'm thinking if I just go with a plain black strap that I have from another bag I'll be able to make it work, downplaying the gold. I couldn't resist it for the price. Was happy to see that I was able to get the hologram rivets crossbody. I love the blavk rivets slim wallet.  The little trifold wallet is actually black glitter with oxblood glitter edging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925613


Very pretty. I really like the dinky. Bonus points for being a 24, a size I think I could actually use.


----------



## zjones

This little guy has been going in and out of stock on Coach.com and I had to pull the trigger when I saw him on Nordstrom for $89 and change, almost $20 less than what he was going for on the official site! He’s so adorable!


----------



## elvisfan4life

zjones said:


> This little guy has been going in and out of stock on Coach.com and I had to pull the trigger when I saw him on Nordstrom for $89 and change, almost $20 less than what he was going for on the official site! He’s so adorable!
> 
> View attachment 3925629


Love this congrats


----------



## Pagan

One of the three Soho Crossbody bags that somehow snuck past my defenses.


----------



## Bagmedic

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3927142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the three Soho Crossbody bags that somehow snuck past my defenses.


Love the wallet with it!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Harley77 said:


> Have you closely examined your rivets? I just noticed the silver round rivets are rough feeling and chipping but all the other types are perfect. I have yet to carry mine or even unwrap it all the way. My star rivets tote and slgs don't have the problem but another blue 30 in store did.


Does your star rivets tote have very long stiff shoulder handles? Mine feel very...plasticy and hard, just wondering if they'll soften up or if they're this way because they were covered in plastic too long and dried out, etc.? I don't want to apply leather conditioner just yet because I'm afraid to remove the metallic finish.


----------



## laurg22

Wanted to share my purchase I had an exchange to do at coach and I saw that the rogue was 50% and used my store credit for it this will probably be my only rogue or if they do sales on it later in the year !  It was either melon or dark denim I went with the dark denim ! Obsessed with how functional this bag is


----------



## carterazo

PrincessRoyalBlue said:


> View attachment 3928352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husband took me out for a night in the city after Christmas so we popped into a store (we live a couple hours from the nearest one.) I wanted to spend some Christmas cash, but I couldn’t make up my mind so brought them both home! Also stopped at the outlet and got a scarf and makeup bag, but these are my excited pieces.


So pretty! [emoji7]  Enjoy! 





laurg22 said:


> Wanted to share my purchase I had an exchange to do at coach and I saw that the rogue was 50% and used my store credit for it this will probably be my only rogue or if they do sales on it later in the year ! [emoji14] It was either melon or dark denim I went with the dark denim ! Obsessed with how functional this bag is


Twins! Isn't it a great neutral? 

Yours looks like mine. (As opposed to others that seem to have green in it.)  

Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## lala042883

I just bought this today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I can use this for my I’d card and my other cards I need since I don’t carry a lot this sale needs to end lol jk I been on a small coach shopping spree


----------



## laurg22

carterazo said:


> So pretty! [emoji7]  Enjoy! Twins! Isn't it a great neutral?
> 
> Yours looks like mine. (As opposed to others that seem to have green in it.)
> 
> Congrats on your new bag!


Thanks so much !  do you mean that there is a green tint color in the leather of the rogue ? i never noticed that hmm


----------



## carterazo

laurg22 said:


> Thanks so much !  do you mean that there is a green tint color in the leather of the rogue ? i never noticed that hmm


Not at all - at least not to me. Yet somehow I've heard others describe it as having a green undertone. I'm like, are we looking at the same bag???  [emoji15]

Also, others have posted pics of their dark denim and theirs don't look like ours. I figure it's the camera that changes the hue.


----------



## aundria17

My soon to be delivered reveal....real reveal to come once it arrives.


----------



## faintlymacabre

aundria17 said:


> My soon to be delivered reveal....real reveal to come once it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929792


I'm so excited to see this!


----------



## donutsprinkles

aundria17 said:


> My soon to be delivered reveal....real reveal to come once it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929792


Wow, you're early! Beautiful! The bag isn't on the website yet either! I hope you can post pictures of the interior and let us know if the interior is microfiber fabric or polyester, and how big the zipper pocket and outer pocket are (eg fit large cellphone or not).


----------



## zjones

I finally joined the Rogue club! Eee! I’ve wanted one for months!

Also, I needed a good pair of slip-ons, so some shoes happened too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> I finally joined the Rogue club! Eee! I’ve wanted one for months!
> 
> Also, I needed a good pair of slip-ons, so some shoes happened too.
> 
> View attachment 3930634
> 
> View attachment 3930635



Great combo! [emoji173]️


----------



## LL777

laurg22 said:


> Wanted to share my purchase I had an exchange to do at coach and I saw that the rogue was 50% and used my store credit for it this will probably be my only rogue or if they do sales on it later in the year !  It was either melon or dark denim I went with the dark denim ! Obsessed with how functional this bag is


Beautiful bag. How did you get this bag at 50% off? I checked the website and the price is over $500. I wish I could get it at 50% off


----------



## lala042883

LL777 said:


> Beautiful bag. How did you get this bag at 50% off? I checked the website and the price is over $500. I wish I could get it at 50% off



The olive one in her picture is on sale for 416.50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I can't believe I got these Coach gloves for free - my mom didn't want them because of the bold red color but that's definitely my style! They are brand new, sheepskin leather and merino wool lining, and I was just on the hunt for leather gloves!! Can't wait to test them out tomorrow.


----------



## lala042883

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I can't believe I got these Coach gloves for free - my mom didn't want them because of the bold red color but that's definitely my style! They are brand new, sheepskin leather and merino wool lining, and I was just on the hunt for leather gloves!! Can't wait to test them out tomorrow.



Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keeyum

I purchased a Brooklyn and a Rogue during the winter sale. Due to budget I need to return one, but I can’t decide. I like the Brooklyn since it’s a more neutral color, fits my laptop, and has a more traditional classic silhouette. 

But I love the Rogue for the quality materials, fun color, and it’s a little lighter. I also feel the rogue can be used for more varied activities. However I am concerned how long this silhouette will be in style as I tend to keep my bags and would not want an item that may go out of fashion as I may not wear it as often. It would just end up taking space in the closet. 

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## whateve

keeyum said:


> I purchased a Brooklyn and a Rogue during the winter sale. Due to budget I need to return one, but I can’t decide. I like the Brooklyn since it’s a more neutral color, fits my laptop, and has a more traditional classic silhouette.
> 
> But I love the Rogue for the quality materials, fun color, and it’s a little lighter. I also feel the rogue can be used for more varied activities. However I am concerned how long this silhouette will be in style as I tend to keep my bags and would not want an item that may go out of fashion as I may not wear it as often. It would just end up taking space in the closet.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3930945


Personally I think the Rogue is classier and more stylish. The leather looks nicer. I don't think the style will become dated, but I think the color is more limited. I think the color could go out of style, and won't go with everything you wear. It's more of a standout than the Brooklyn so people are going to notice it.

I think the Brooklyn looks like more of a work bag. I wouldn't think it would fit in as well with casual clothes.

I guess my decision would be based on what your other bags are, what you are going to use this bag for, and how often are you going to carry it. Do you have a hole in your collection that either bag fills?


----------



## aundria17

donutsprinkles said:


> Wow, you're early! Beautiful! The bag isn't on the website yet either! I hope you can post pictures of the interior and let us know if the interior is microfiber fabric or polyester, and how big the zipper pocket and outer pocket are (eg fit large cellphone or not).


I will post and let you all know. I went into the store and had them look up the Parker and see if they had any available in black.  At the time they had 41.  I'm sure more will come in stock.  But most likely due to the low stock  it is not online yet. It is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. So no later than Saturday I will have the pictures up. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

keeyum said:


> I purchased a Brooklyn and a Rogue during the winter sale. Due to budget I need to return one, but I can’t decide. I like the Brooklyn since it’s a more neutral color, fits my laptop, and has a more traditional classic silhouette.
> 
> But I love the Rogue for the quality materials, fun color, and it’s a little lighter. I also feel the rogue can be used for more varied activities. However I am concerned how long this silhouette will be in style as I tend to keep my bags and would not want an item that may go out of fashion as I may not wear it as often. It would just end up taking space in the closet.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3930945


I would keep the Rogue. It is superior in quality to the Brooklyn. To me the Brooklyn's only advantage is it's classic color. Do you absolutely love the Rogue color? If not, you could exchange it for a more "neutral" color. (I think res can be neutral.  Lol!) 
Good luck with your desicion!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jillygee

keeyum said:


> I purchased a Brooklyn and a Rogue during the winter sale. Due to budget I need to return one, but I can’t decide. I like the Brooklyn since it’s a more neutral color, fits my laptop, and has a more traditional classic silhouette.
> 
> But I love the Rogue for the quality materials, fun color, and it’s a little lighter. I also feel the rogue can be used for more varied activities. However I am concerned how long this silhouette will be in style as I tend to keep my bags and would not want an item that may go out of fashion as I may not wear it as often. It would just end up taking space in the closet.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3930945


I have the melon Rogue 25 ...I love the color and it’s more neutral than you think it’d be in person. I would keep that Rogue if I were you, it’s such a beautiful bag.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Brooklyn is classic melon is seasonal and will be out of fashion quickly


----------



## LovinLV510

I am loving my new Saddle 23 in Pepper/Brass![emoji521]


----------



## Jillygee

One advantage living pretty close to JAX. I ordered these yesterday on the outlet site , they just arrived! Lyla Hologram crossbody and ombré accordion wallet.


----------



## Pagan

I bought a Brooklyn. I lusted after it for months. I finally got it half price and carried it for two days and it sat in my closet for six months unused. It weighs a freaking ton. I live in my Rogues.

I gave my Brooklyn away this week. I won't miss it.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Proud new owner (FINALLY!!!) of a Rexy Gotham Tote! I’ve been wanting one forever and I’m sooo happy to have gotten this guy for 50% off!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LovinLV510 said:


> I am loving my new Saddle 23 in Pepper/Brass![emoji521]



Pretty color combo!


----------



## keeyum

Thank you all for your input on the Brooklyn and Rogue!! It was very helpful. I am pretty sure I am returning the Brooklyn as I predict I will only wear it occasionally with my current wardrobe/activities. Otherwise it will sit in my closet.

I did go into a different Coach store today and they had one rogue 39 in oxblood available. I might just keep this one and return the melon as it can fit my laptop when needed and is more in sync color wise with my wardrobe. I tend to wear darker colors even in the summer. 

As far my collection, almost all my bags are small so this would be fitting my need for a larger bag. I want something that I can wear casually but also for work as needed. Usually when I need to carry more I have to bring an additional canvas tote since most of bags are small. 

My current collection of coach bags: black mini tanner, saddle mini duffle, dark brown station bag, black crossbody clutch,  dark green Kristin leather hippie, and black Kristin leather hobo. I also own a medium longchamp le pliage in navy.


----------



## lala042883

Got one of two orders today tomorrow imma get my handbag but today I got my card case...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbsy

lala042883 said:


> Got one of two orders today tomorrow imma get my handbag but today I got my card case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931801
> View attachment 3931803
> View attachment 3931806
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty colors! Is your bag this color too?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

LovinLV510 said:


> I am loving my new Saddle 23 in Pepper/Brass![emoji521]


She's beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lala042883

Hobbsy said:


> Pretty colors! Is your bag this color too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thanks and no it’s the black turnlock hobo bag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbsy

lala042883 said:


> Thanks and no it’s the black turnlock hobo bag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty bag! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## honybr

lala042883 said:


> Got one of two orders today tomorrow imma get my handbag but today I got my card case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931801
> View attachment 3931803
> View attachment 3931806
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice case!  I love Coach card cases.

I finally broke down and bought the turnlock Edie from the sale.  I didn't think I could do the tea roses but a sale will always convince me to try.  I'm surprised by how much I like this style.  I love the usual Edie's (I'm embarrassed to even say how many I own) and I didn't think this turnlock one would hold all my stuff.  It did and I loved the look!  I also bought the butterfly charm from Neiman's 50% off.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I can't believe I got these Coach gloves for free - my mom didn't want them because of the bold red color but that's definitely my style! They are brand new, sheepskin leather and merino wool lining, and I was just on the hunt for leather gloves!! Can't wait to test them out tomorrow.


These are beautiful! Please do a review on what you think. I was looking at some Coach gloves in the sale but didn't buy them because I could not figure out the sizing properly. I'd love to know if they're warm and durable.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These are beautiful! Please do a review on what you think. I was looking at some Coach gloves in the sale but didn't buy them because I could not figure out the sizing properly. I'd love to know if they're warm and durable.


I will! I have plans to be out touring all day Sunday so I will post an update after then!


----------



## SEWDimples

LovinLV510 said:


> I am loving my new Saddle 23 in Pepper/Brass![emoji521]





Jillygee said:


> One advantage living pretty close to JAX. I ordered these yesterday on the outlet site , they just arrived! Lyla Hologram crossbody and ombré accordion wallet.





Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3931684
> View attachment 3931685
> 
> 
> Proud new owner (FINALLY!!!) of a Rexy Gotham Tote! I’ve been wanting one forever and I’m sooo happy to have gotten this guy for 50% off!





keeyum said:


> Thank you all for your input on the Brooklyn and Rogue!! It was very helpful. I am pretty sure I am returning the Brooklyn as I predict I will only wear it occasionally with my current wardrobe/activities. Otherwise it will sit in my closet.
> 
> I did go into a different Coach store today and they had one rogue 39 in oxblood available. I might just keep this one and return the melon as it can fit my laptop when needed and is more in sync color wise with my wardrobe. I tend to wear darker colors even in the summer.
> 
> As far my collection, almost all my bags are small so this would be fitting my need for a larger bag. I want something that I can wear casually but also for work as needed. Usually when I need to carry more I have to bring an additional canvas tote since most of bags are small.
> 
> My current collection of coach bags: black mini tanner, saddle mini duffle, dark brown station bag, black crossbody clutch,  dark green Kristin leather hippie, and black Kristin leather hobo. I also own a medium longchamp le pliage in navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931781





lala042883 said:


> Got one of two orders today tomorrow imma get my handbag but today I got my card case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931801
> View attachment 3931803
> View attachment 3931806
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





honybr said:


> Nice case!  I love Coach card cases.
> 
> I finally broke down and bought the turnlock Edie from the sale.  I didn't think I could do the tea roses but a sale will always convince me to try.  I'm surprised by how much I like this style.  I love the usual Edie's (I'm embarrassed to even say how many I own) and I didn't think this turnlock one would hold all my stuff.  It did and I loved the look!  I also bought the butterfly charm from Neiman's 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931894
> View attachment 3931896



Congrats everyone on your beautiful new items. Enjoy!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pagan said:


> I bought a Brooklyn. I lusted after it for months. I finally got it half price and carried it for two days and it sat in my closet for six months unused. It weighs a freaking ton. I live in my Rogues.
> 
> I gave my Brooklyn away this week. I won't miss it.


I Love My Brooklyn - its the perfect work bag i have 3 now and everyone comments on them


----------



## elvisfan4life

keeyum said:


> Thank you all for your input on the Brooklyn and Rogue!! It was very helpful. I am pretty sure I am returning the Brooklyn as I predict I will only wear it occasionally with my current wardrobe/activities. Otherwise it will sit in my closet.
> 
> I did go into a different Coach store today and they had one rogue 39 in oxblood available. I might just keep this one and return the melon as it can fit my laptop when needed and is more in sync color wise with my wardrobe. I tend to wear darker colors even in the summer.
> 
> As far my collection, almost all my bags are small so this would be fitting my need for a larger bag. I want something that I can wear casually but also for work as needed. Usually when I need to carry more I have to bring an additional canvas tote since most of bags are small.
> 
> My current collection of coach bags: black mini tanner, saddle mini duffle, dark brown station bag, black crossbody clutch,  dark green Kristin leather hippie, and black Kristin leather hobo. I also own a medium longchamp le pliage in navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931781


Great move much prefer this to the melon in fact I now want a rogue 39


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These are beautiful! Please do a review on what you think. I was looking at some Coach gloves in the sale but didn't buy them because I could not figure out the sizing properly. I'd love to know if they're warm and durable.


Here's a glove sizing chart: https://www.leatherglovesonline.com/np/sizing.htm
I have fairly small hands and I wear a 7. The 6 1/2 fit but the 7 is more comfortable without being baggy. Mine are a few years old, back when they were using cashmere for the lining. I'm a little disappointed that the newer gloves don't have cashmere. The leather on mine is so soft and wonderful.


----------



## Pagan

elvisfan4life said:


> I Love My Brooklyn - its the perfect work bag i have 3 now and everyone comments on them


Which size do you have? I had the 34 and wish I’d gone for the smaller one. I love the look of the bag, just not the weight.


----------



## MooMooVT

lala042883 said:


> Got one of two orders today tomorrow imma get my handbag but today I got my card case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931801
> View attachment 3931803
> View attachment 3931806
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ack! I almost bought one of these but had to stop the bleeding from all my Winter sale purchases. Enjoy!


----------



## momofgirls

SEWDimples said:


> Sure. I'm about 5'3". For some reason the regular size looks better and hold its shape better. I think both sizes works for my height, but I prefer the regular size bag. Hope that helps. Here are some comparison photos.
> View attachment 3704446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704448
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704450


Did u find the 36 size to be cumbersome?


----------



## SEWDimples

momofgirls said:


> Did u find the 36 size to be cumbersome?


I did not have a chance to use it before I returned it. I just preferred the shape and size of the regular Rogue satchel.


----------



## aundria17

Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very pretty!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## faintlymacabre

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh wow, suede lining really seals the deal for me! The website says it has fabric lining!

Thank you so much for posting photos!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Congrats! This bag looks amazing. I think I might put this on my list. I have the Black Dinky with quilting and rivets, but I love this larger bag and the suede interior. Also, thanks for comparison pictures to your Chanel (which is gorgeous), but I'm glad you like the Coach bag and think it is well made. Are they similar in size? Your Chanel looks slightly bigger.


----------



## lala042883

I’m loving my new bag.. I was happy I was able to get it in black,
	

		
			
		

		
	







This is the turnlock hobo bag in black...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lala042883

honybr said:


> Nice case!  I love Coach card cases.
> 
> I finally broke down and bought the turnlock Edie from the sale.  I didn't think I could do the tea roses but a sale will always convince me to try.  I'm surprised by how much I like this style.  I love the usual Edie's (I'm embarrassed to even say how many I own) and I didn't think this turnlock one would hold all my stuff.  It did and I loved the look!  I also bought the butterfly charm from Neiman's 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931894
> View attachment 3931896



Thank you and nice items I got my bag today and yes love the card case its convenient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lala042883

Hobbsy said:


> Pretty bag! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aundria17

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This bag looks amazing. I think I might put this on my list. I have the Black Dinky with quilting and rivets, but I love this larger bag and the suede interior. Also, thanks for comparison pictures to your Chanel (which is gorgeous), but I'm glad you like the Coach bag and think it is well made. Are they similar in size? Your Chanel looks slightly bigger.


The chanel is bigger and heavier but stiffer. The coach holds the same amount, maybe even a little .more due to the gusset sides 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aundria17

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh wow, suede lining really seals the deal for me! The website says it has fabric lining!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting photos!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I know I'm super excited about the lining. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah03

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Oh wow, this is beautiful! Thank you for posting pics!


----------



## SEWDimples

aundria17 said:


> The chanel is bigger and heavier but stiffer. The coach holds the same amount, maybe even a little .more due to the gusset sides
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That is surprising, but certainly a plus. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## laurg22

Ordered this rexy cardcase on sale Monday and got it today ! Wish I also could get my hands on the sundae print style too


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Does anyone have information on the Disney x coach Minnie Mouse release coming up?


----------



## vivianyan

branbran1984 said:


> Got something small to get me into the new year! (The strap to the bag I added myself)


This is so pretty, can you share the size or style number? I haven't seen it on my local Coach store yet. Couldn't wait for getting one


----------



## vivianyan

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So pretty! You just sold me this bag! thank you for sharing!


----------



## vivianyan

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi dear, can you tell me where to order this bag in black? I only saw white /w brass hardware on the coach website


----------



## aundria17

vivianyan said:


> Hi dear, can you tell me where to order this bag in black? I only saw white /w brass hardware on the coach website


I just went in the store and had them pull up the white Parker item number and it showed black was also available. I'm sure you could do it over the phone also. Just use the style number for the white Parker and ask for the black. Enjoy 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is absolutely gorgeous (so is your CC—that exact one is my HG despite the chipping issue, love black chevron).  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is sooo pretty!  Congrats! I love that the quality holds up to Chanel! 
Enjoy it in good health!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vivianyan

aundria17 said:


> I just went in the store and had them pull up the white Parker item number and it showed black was also available. I'm sure you could do it over the phone also. Just use the style number for the white Parker and ask for the black. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you dear!


----------



## princeali189

Here he is, my new Metropolitan Tote CG. I’ve never seen this style in store before so I’m assuming that it’s an outlet style bag, either way I got it for a steal and needed something more structured to replace my well loved Bleecker business tote. Please excuse the mess behind the bag


----------



## SEWDimples

Picked up the Holiday bears from the outlet. They are on clearance, 50% + additional 50% off.


----------



## SEWDimples

Back in December, my outlet had a special event that started at 8:30am. I dragged myself out of bed and purchased the nice cute items.

Turn lock flats and animal print scarf. Coach gave me the hang tag for free.  On the back it says holiday 2017.


----------



## lemonsT

My parker with rivets finally arrived!! Here it is in the color Chalk


----------



## Sarah03

lemonsT said:


> My parker with rivets finally arrived!! Here it is in the color Chalk



Simply beautiful!! I love that suede interior!


----------



## Iamminda

lemonsT said:


> My parker with rivets finally arrived!! Here it is in the color Chalk


Very lovely!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Was too curious about this tea rose rogue so I had to order it.  I can't convince myself to keep it and for the money.....I sent it back today.  I just couldn't justify keeping it and I thought it only looked good with medium/lighter blue jeans or possibly white pants with a jean colored top.  It seemed like it needed something blue to wear with it.  I didn't think it looked good with any other color.  The goldenrod color looks more mustardy in natural light and just a hard color to wear, I think.  In general, I like the bag but just couldn't justify it but glad I ordered to check it out!  Curious if any of you have seen it/ordered it and what you thought.  Maybe if I see it in the online outlet for a good price.  It looks better with lighter blue than the jeans I have on today.  The photo of the bag alone seems to be a true representation of the color but IRL it looks more mustard/brownish in the light.  I'm really not sure what Coach was thinking with this color in general......I'm a fan of chartreuse but this is just an off color.


----------



## Kylacove

Your Rogue would look good with navy, dark brown, or black. The jeans are fine but your top is too light IMHO.


----------



## Bagmedic

Kylacove said:


> Your Rogue would look good with navy, dark brown, or black. The jeans are fine but your top is too light IMHO.


I didn't look at dark brown with the bag and now too late!  I was more or less just showing the bag and not really coordinating with the top I had on.  I think the bag would be a good "boho" bag worn with old blue jeans and an old white t-shirt or skirt and top in this color scheme.  I think the more brown you put with it, the browner the gold color looked.  I tried it against dark gray and it didn't work well...IMO.  

When I think of how much the bag is vs what else I can buy with that money, I decided I'd best put the $ elsewhere.  I had considered bringing it to a store and exchanging it and putting it toward the quilted black rogue with rivets but lately the retail stores hate online returns and it was easier to box up and drop at the UPS store down the street.  I'll watch for it but it would have to be under $400 for me to want to purchase.  It just isn't an easy bag to wear although it is fun and different.  I think it will wind up at outlet.  Now I just have to get back on the invite list!


----------



## carterazo

lemonsT said:


> My parker with rivets finally arrived!! Here it is in the color Chalk


What a beautiful bag!  Congrats!


----------



## pdxhb

aundria17 said:


> Here it is.....suede inside !!!! Soft buttery leather. The black hardware is great. I can honestly say the quality of the hardware is better than that of my so black chanel jumbo (which has chipped )  the coach hardware looks much more resistant to chipping. I will definitely be purchasing another color in this style. Any questions feel free to ask. The back pocket does fit my galaxy note 8 which is a big phone. It is a tight fit and would eventually leave a mark In The leather since the phone is so big so I will not use it for my phone. That being said it does fit. I know some if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932495
> View attachment 3932496
> View attachment 3932497
> View attachment 3932498
> View attachment 3932499
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Long time lurker and this is so beautiful it brought me out of hiding, plus your review comments are very helpful - just lovely! I hope you enjoy and wear her in good health!


----------



## vivianyan

Bagmedic said:


> Was too curious about this tea rose rogue so I had to order it.  I can't convince myself to keep it and for the money.....I sent it back today.  I just couldn't justify keeping it and I thought it only looked good with medium/lighter blue jeans or possibly white pants with a jean colored top.  It seemed like it needed something blue to wear with it.  I didn't think it looked good with any other color.  The goldenrod color looks more mustardy in natural light and just a hard color to wear, I think.  In general, I like the bag but just couldn't justify it but glad I ordered to check it out!  Curious if any of you have seen it/ordered it and what you thought.  Maybe if I see it in the online outlet for a good price.  It looks better with lighter blue than the jeans I have on today.  The photo of the bag alone seems to be a true representation of the color but IRL it looks more mustard/brownish in the light.  I'm really not sure what Coach was thinking with this color in general......I'm a fan of chartreuse but this is just an off color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933796
> View attachment 3933797


some stores still have the melon tea rose in rugular size. I am sure you will be able to order one by calling your closest coach store directly. It's surprisingly more nuture color and goes with a lot colors of clothes, I also like the normal tea rose embellishment on melon better than the linked tea rose on the yellow one.


----------



## vivianyan

lemonsT said:


> My parker with rivets finally arrived!! Here it is in the color Chalk


So beautiful! Can you tell the lining is suade leather or kind of suade like fabric? I am so worried about the quality drop. I am on the back order list for the black Parker, And I know Coach normally makes the first batch with better material, and the later generation with reduced details or less quality leather . this happens with my rogue tearose in snakeskin, i got the second generation and the python details in the first batch was replaced by water snake skin.


----------



## Bagmedic

vivianyan said:


> some stores still have the melon tea rose in rugular size. I am sure you will be able to order one by calling your closest coach store directly. It's surprisingly more nuture color and goes with a lot colors of clothes, I also like the normal tea rose embellishment on melon better than the linked tea rose on the yellow one.


I actually have the melon color and love it!  I agree, I wasn't as crazy about the linked tea rose look.  I didn't mind it on a black dakotah I saw though.


----------



## lemonsT

vivianyan said:


> So beautiful! Can you tell the lining is suade leather or kind of suade like fabric? I am so worried about the quality drop. I am on the back order list for the black Parker, And I know Coach normally makes the first batch with better material, and the later generation with reduced details or less quality leather . this happens with my rogue tearose in snakeskin, i got the second generation and the python details in the first batch was replaced by water snake skin.



it is suede!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

vivianyan said:


> So beautiful! Can you tell the lining is suade leather or kind of suade like fabric? I am so worried about the quality drop. I am on the back order list for the black Parker, And I know Coach normally makes the first batch with better material, and the later generation with reduced details or less quality leather . this happens with my rogue tearose in snakeskin, i got the second generation and the python details in the first batch was replaced by water snake skin.


Someone who purchased the Parker in another thread said that the interior is microfiber, not suede. I cannot imagine what they could skimp out on for a second generation Parker...the exterior back pocket is already plain and not quilted, which would've looked better (IMHO), but perhaps they didn't because it's what Chanel and YSL are doing for their quilted patterns.


----------



## lemonsT

donutsprinkles said:


> Someone who purchased the Parker in another thread said that the interior is microfiber, not suede. I cannot imagine what they could skimp out on for a second generation Parker...the exterior back pocket is already plain and not quilted, which would've looked better (IMHO), but perhaps they didn't because it's what Chanel and YSL are doing for their quilted patterns.



I was under the impression it was suede and not microfiber so thats a bummer but its still a fantastic bag. It looks so elegant in person.


----------



## donutsprinkles

lemonsT said:


> it is suede!!


This is why Coach needs to get their website together. The website description says fabric, another TPFer says it's microfiber and now you attest it is suede. I wouldn't mind if it was occasionally wrong, but almost every product page has inaccurate or ambiguous detail data on the interior as if it's an afterthought.


----------



## Lucylu29

I got these recently from Nordstrom's. The accordion card case is amazing, it holds so many cards. Currently I have about 17 store cards, business cards, etc., and it still has room for more! I'd definitely recommend getting one of these cases if you carry lots of cards but don't want them in your wallet. 
They also both have a creed inside which kind of surprised me for the card case. 
The inside lining is the primrose color which shows up more true to color in my picture of the card case creed.


----------



## Bagmedic

donutsprinkles said:


> This is why Coach needs to get their website together. The website description says fabric, another TPFer says it's microfiber and now you attest it is suede. I wouldn't mind if it was occasionally wrong, but almost every product page has inaccurate or ambiguous detail data on the interior as if it's an afterthought.


And don't call CS....they have not been provided any further info than what we can read on the website!  It is very frustrating for customers who can't or don't want to go to the store.  CS is truly an art and Coach is lacking these days.


----------



## Bagmedic

Lucylu29 said:


> I got these recently from Nordstrom's. The accordion card case is amazing, it holds so many cards. Currently I have about 17 store cards, business cards, etc., and it still has room for more! I'd definitely recommend getting one of these cases if you carry lots of cards but don't want them in your wallet.
> They also both have a creed inside which kind of surprised me for the card case.
> The inside lining is the primrose color which shows up more true to color in my picture of the card case creed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935279
> View attachment 3935280
> View attachment 3935281


I wanted the card case you purchased but missed out on it!  I should purchase because I do have some cards I don't need in my wallet and if I do shove them in, they add bulk.  Let me see if it came available again or I'll wait for the next generation of them!  Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Lucylu29

Bagmedic said:


> I wanted the card case you purchased but missed out on it!  I should purchase because I do have some cards I don't need in my wallet and if I do shove them in, they add bulk.  Let me see if it came available again or I'll wait for the next generation of them!  Thank you for the tip!



Oh no! I didn't realize they were all sold out online. I know Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus had them in the solid colors too but I'm not sure if they still have them.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Bagmedic said:


> And don't call CS....they have not been provided any further info than what we can read on the website!  It is very frustrating for customers who can't or don't want to go to the store.  CS is truly an art and Coach is lacking these days.


Aside from writing to Coach directly, do you or anyone else know of any instances when Coach has opted for microfiber materials for lining instead of suede or satin-finished materials? I am debating if I should inquire with Coach for this bag, since I cannot make it to a store in 3-foot snow. Again, I assume their "Early Access" means they'll be releasing more of these, but who knows...


----------



## Bagmedic

Lucylu29 said:


> Oh no! I didn't realize they were all sold out online. I know Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus had them in the solid colors too but I'm not sure if they still have them.


I know.....lesson learned!  Snooze....you lose!  I was able to order the oxblood one from a retail store that still had them.  It is a good idea.  I always have those cards I don't want to leave home without but could take out of my wallet.  I saw this in light saddle at Dillards a few months ago but didn't like the light saddle color.  When I search on Coach's site, looks like they had it at some point in red which would have been awesome but I'm happy with oxblood.  It goes with everything but I have to live with the metallic colors inside.  For the sale price....I'll deal!


----------



## carterazo

donutsprinkles said:


> Aside from writing to Coach directly, do you or anyone else know of any instances when Coach has opted for microfiber materials for lining instead of suede or satin-finished materials? I am debating if I should inquire with Coach for this bag, since I cannot make it to a store in 3-foot snow. Again, I assume their "Early Access" means they'll be releasing more of these, but who knows...


What if you call a store just as they are opening? Maybe one of the big ones in NYC that is likely to have the bag in house and the person can actually look inside the bag?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tenKrat

Hi, I’m not a regular on this subforum, but I bought my first Coach bag in years.  Here’s my new Coach Rogue 17 in burnt orange with a Coach bag strap. I’m pretty happy with this duo.


----------



## Satcheldoll

tenKrat said:


> Hi, I’m not a regular on this subforum, but I bought my first Coach bag in years.  Here’s my new Coach Rogue 17 in burnt orange with a Coach bag strap. I’m pretty happy with this duo.
> View attachment 3935923


Cute! I thought about picking up another one during the sale but didn't give in. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> Hi, I’m not a regular on this subforum, but I bought my first Coach bag in years.  Here’s my new Coach Rogue 17 in burnt orange with a Coach bag strap. I’m pretty happy with this duo.
> View attachment 3935923


This is my dream combo! Love it and thanks for sharing, tenKrat!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

tenKrat said:


> Hi, I’m not a regular on this subforum, but I bought my first Coach bag in years.  Here’s my new Coach Rogue 17 in burnt orange with a Coach bag strap. I’m pretty happy with this duo.
> View attachment 3935923



This is such a great colour combo for a Rogue.  I'd bite it it were available in a larger size!!


----------



## Sarah03

tenKrat said:


> Hi, I’m not a regular on this subforum, but I bought my first Coach bag in years.  Here’s my new Coach Rogue 17 in burnt orange with a Coach bag strap. I’m pretty happy with this duo.
> View attachment 3935923



That's a great combination! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pagan

I have a total shark phobia, but I fell in love with this little guy the first time I saw him.  The inner part of his little fins and head parts are metallic, which was a nice surprise.

He's destined for my Rogue 36 in Saddle.


----------



## Melodyjj

Envelope Card Case and 1941 Small Trifold Wallet. Love the bordeaux interior


----------



## Pagan

Melodyjj said:


> Envelope Card Case and 1941 Small Trifold Wallet. Love the bordeaux interior


I love Primrose, and I'm not generally a pink person. It's a gorgeous colour.


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> Cute! I thought about picking up another one during the sale but didn't give in. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What a sweet combo,  tenKrat! Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle. I'm so happy that I finally got one in this size.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle. I'm so happy that I finally got one in this size.
> 
> View attachment 3936623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936627


Great! Did you find it at an outlet?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Great! Did you find it at an outlet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, I did.


----------



## ivdw

SEWDimples said:


> Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle. I'm so happy that I finally got one in this size.
> 
> View attachment 3936623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936627


I just got the same but regular size! Beautiful!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-H815 met Tapatalk


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle. I'm so happy that I finally got one in this size.
> 
> View attachment 3936623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936627



Congrats, great score!!!  My 36 is my most-used bag!  Enjoy it.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle. I'm so happy that I finally got one in this size.
> 
> View attachment 3936623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936627


Beautiful!  I want a 36 rogue but can't remember what colors they made them in.  I think I'll save it for a special gift to myself and custom order one.  I've seen variations on their custom site that are just gorgeous with exotic handles!  Of course, I know I'll pay a premium.  I have the 36 in blue suede but it hasn't come out yet because of our awful weather.  Let us know how you feel carrying it.  I don't mind heavy bags, personally, but curious if you feel it is heavier than a regular sized rogue.  TIA!


----------



## vivianyan

SEWDimples said:


> Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle. I'm so happy that I finally got one in this size.
> 
> View attachment 3936623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936627


did you find it from outlet? I saw the outlet Tag. What a great buy!


----------



## SEWDimples

vivianyan said:


> did you find it from outlet? I saw the outlet Tag. What a great buy!


Yes. Thank you.


----------



## Stephg

Picked up the grass green market tote during the winter sale.


----------



## Bagmedic

Stephg said:


> Picked up the grass green market tote during the winter sale.
> 
> View attachment 3937290


I need to get a market tote in the next SAS or even see if there are any left in a store.  I can't decide on a color but like the green and there was a bright blue one at one point.  But I want a color I can carry with almost anything so I guess that's why I haven't been able to pull the trigger on one!  I think it was last year they had a light goldish metallic that would be nice but never bought it.


----------



## Stephg

Bagmedic said:


> I need to get a market tote in the next SAS or even see if there are any left in a store.  I can't decide on a color but like the green and there was a bright blue one at one point.  But I want a color I can carry with almost anything so I guess that's why I haven't been able to pull the trigger on one!  I think it was last year they had a light goldish metallic that would be nice but never bought it.



I have 3 of these and want more, definitely don't NEED more LOL. I have the lapis blue with the floral interior, it's stunning, then the grass and oxblood. Easy to carry and stays on the shoulder well, great bag.


----------



## undecided45

Found the cherry charm at the outlet in Orlando and had to get it! Her debut on a black cooper today.


----------



## Bagmedic

Stephg said:


> I have 3 of these and want more, definitely don't NEED more LOL. I have the lapis blue with the floral interior, it's stunning, then the grass and oxblood. Easy to carry and stays on the shoulder well, great bag.


Ah, yes....I've seen your blue market bag and that is the one I was admiring.  All 3 of your's sound lovely.  I have two rogue totes and the slightly larger rexy tote.  I can't justify spending full price on the market totes (or anything for that matter!) so need to look at these with the sale and see what may be left in store.  I'm sure I'd get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Becca4277

Stephg said:


> Picked up the grass green market tote during the winter sale.
> 
> View attachment 3937290



If you don't mind me asking, how much was the tote at Coach?  I am looking for one on Ebay but do not want to overpay.


----------



## Bagmedic

Becca4277 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much was the tote at Coach?  I am looking for one on Ebay but do not want to overpay.





Becca4277 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much was the tote at Coach?  I am looking for one on Ebay but do not want to overpay.


Most things were 50% off retail in the sale so I'd use that as a gauge.  Then it comes down to how much you want it and the condition of the item - at least for me!


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Most things were 50% off retail in the sale so I'd use that as a gauge.  Then it comes down to how much you want it and the condition of the item - at least for me!


Exactly! Remember also if a seller got it for 50% off, they can't sell it for that price because they still have to pay shipping, eBay fees and PayPal fees.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ccbaggirl89 said:


> These are beautiful! Please do a review on what you think. I was looking at some Coach gloves in the sale but didn't buy them because I could not figure out the sizing properly. I'd love to know if they're warm and durable.


So I've gotten to wear these out more and I would rate them an 8/10! I was out being a tourist all day - literally spending hours walking around in the freezing 10-20 degrees Fahrenheit. These were not good enough for then. They did okay, but after an hour or two of being out in the cold my hands became cold as well. 
Now that I'm back in my own city, doing a normal amount of outside walking around/commuting in only 30 degree weather, these hold up great! My hands have managed to stay warm. The leather does a wonderful job of blocking the wind; I can't even feel the wind when it's blowing super hard. 
I can't help thinking they would've been warmer with shearling, cashmere, or alpaca lining. I think these are best suited to 30 degrees Fahrenheit and up. They are very durable and beautiful though, and the leather is absolutely buttery and velvety to touch.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So I've gotten to wear these out more and I would rate them an 8/10! I was out being a tourist all day - literally spending hours walking around in the freezing 10-20 degrees Fahrenheit. These were not good enough for then. They did okay, but after an hour or two of being out in the cold my hands became cold as well.
> Now that I'm back in my own city, doing a normal amount of outside walking around/commuting in only 30 degree weather, these hold up great! My hands have managed to stay warm. The leather does a wonderful job of blocking the wind; I can't even feel the wind when it's blowing super hard.
> I can't help thinking they would've been warmer with shearling, cashmere, or alpaca lining. I think these are best suited to 30 degrees Fahrenheit and up. They are very durable and beautiful though, and the leather is absolutely buttery and velvety to touch.


thank you so much, excellent review for those of use considering them!


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Exactly! Remember also if a seller got it for 50% off, they can't sell it for that price because they still have to pay shipping, eBay fees and PayPal fees.


Why not? It is second hand why should a buyer pay more than sale price?


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Why not? It is second hand why should a buyer pay more than sale price?


Because not everything on Ebay is second hand.  There are a lot of resellers out there who only buy new with tag items to flip for profit.  Like Bagmedic said, it depends on condition and how much you want it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Because not everything on Ebay is second hand.  There are a lot of resellers out there who only buy new with tag items to flip for profit.  Like Bagmedic said, it depends on condition and how much you want it.


Ah you mean business sellers i see


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Ah you mean business sellers i see


Yes, I was just saying if one is asking what the bag cost on sale and trying to not overpay on Ebay, they may or may not find it  (NWT) for that cost because of fees.  

Some people get mad at sellers on Ebay when they know a bag sold for $x and the seller wants $x + 20% because they don't know that fees eat up `13% of that. I recently sold a bag that's been NWT in my closet since May.  Ebay made $62, Paypal made $18, USPS made $19 and I broke even (I'm not a business seller and my purpose was to clear out styles that don't work for me so mission accomplished.) I had to mark the bag `$100 over its' last sale price just to get to that break even mark.

FYI for OP, if you live near a Dillards, I've gotten 2 of these market totes when they do the end of month sale.  It'll be the last Thursday of this month, and all reduced items are an extra 30% or 40% off.  I paid $104 for the lapis one and $96 for saddle so keep an eye out.


----------



## holiday123

My new to me 1941 duffle.  I got the steel blue during the SAS and loved it so much that (even though I'm trying to stop buying duplicates) I picked up this one off eBay - poorly listed. $76! Excellent condition.  Love the red lining.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> My new to me 1941 duffle.  I got the steel blue during the SAS and loved it so much that (even though I'm trying to stop buying duplicates) I picked up this one off eBay - poorly listed. $76! Excellent condition.  Love the red lining.


Wow! You got a great deal. The duffle is one of my faves. It's so easy to carry. I'm thinking about grabbing another one.


----------



## Lucylu29

holiday123 said:


> My new to me 1941 duffle.  I got the steel blue during the SAS and loved it so much that (even though I'm trying to stop buying duplicates) I picked up this one off eBay - poorly listed. $76! Excellent condition.  Love the red lining.



Wow! Great score! I have this exact bag and I love it.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> My new to me 1941 duffle.  I got the steel blue during the SAS and loved it so much that (even though I'm trying to stop buying duplicates) I picked up this one off eBay - poorly listed. $76! Excellent condition.  Love the red lining.


Congrats! That was an excellent price. I've been looking for the pebbled duffle. Enjoy.


----------



## ivdw

My new bag: Rogue medium in saddle! Love it to bits!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I can't believe I got these Coach gloves for free - my mom didn't want them because of the bold red color but that's definitely my style! They are brand new, sheepskin leather and merino wool lining, and I was just on the hunt for leather gloves!! Can't wait to test them out tomorrow.


Yummy, I love those!!!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Coach Wild Hearts Items. 
- Tote
- Wristlet
- Double Zip Coin Purse
- Mini ID Skinny 
- Small Wallet


*


----------



## OrganizedHome

undecided45 said:


> Found the cherry charm at the outlet in Orlando and had to get it! Her debut on a black cooper today.



Love The Combo Of The Key Charm & Handbag.  It's Gorgeous.


----------



## SEWDimples

Received my Froggy and Sharky coin cases from SAS. I still want the Steggy, but Coach was sold out. It is still available on a few department store sites, so I might order it today.

Also, purchased the leather Rexy ornament in the color Primrose for $10.50 at Dillards.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Received my Froggy and Sharky coin cases from SAS. I still want the Steggy, but Coach was sold out. It is still available on a few department store sites, so I might order it today.
> 
> Also, purchased the leather Rexy ornament in the color Primrose for $10.50 at Dillards.
> 
> View attachment 3941207
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941206


I bought the red heart last night at Dillards - the version without the glitter edgestain.


----------



## Stephg

Becca4277 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much was the tote at Coach?  I am looking for one on Ebay but do not want to overpay.



I paid $220cdn I think with taxes.


----------



## Bagmedic

Well....I went to the mall last night to return a Bandit but came home with it plus a tea rose Roge tote!  I figured I still have time to return one or both.  I'm leaning on returning both of them. 

Tote:  I mostly use my rogue totes to carry various items to the office (not visited too often these days and mostly work at home) such as small lunch bag, umbrella, personal papers, gloves, shawl, shoes, etc that may be needed that day.  I wonder if the links will eventually tear apart from the flowers even though I am gentle with my bags and this one won't get a lot of use.  I think the colors are limiting because I also carry a handbag.  It is a beautiful bag and unique to carry on its own say with a white sundress but other than that, I can't think of how I'd use it.  And I don't often carry a bag such as this as a handbag.  It is too wide open at the top.

Suede bandit:  Beautiful color and actually matches the tea rose tote perfectly.  The edgestain is oxblood and so is the inside of the tote.  The bandit seems a bit large to carry along with the tea rose tote.  I love suede and know its issues.  I tend to use them less because of this.  I also have the blue suede rogue 36 which is a slightly darker blue.  The blue on the bandit is vibrant!  Not sure what I'd wear the bandit with on its own though.  

I may keep the tea rose tote as a unique bag.  I like the grey suede bandit which would be timeless and would wait for it to show up in a SAS.  But then again, the blue suede bandit is unique and I like unique things!  I've bought too much this sale and need to use what I have, though.  Decisions, decisions.....

Opinions????


----------



## sparkle1

IMO, the tea rose Rogue tote looks amazing and would be the keeper for me. I think the Bandit is just ok, but the tote is really special. I think it could look great with denim, black and grey outfits as well.


----------



## Bagmedic

sparkle1 said:


> IMO, the tea rose Rogue tote looks amazing and would be the keeper for me. I think the Bandit is just ok, but the tote is really special. I think it could look great with denim, black and grey outfits as well.


Thank you!  It is definitely not something you see every day.  The bandit color is different but lots of suede hobos out there.  I'm leaning that way....at least today!  I'm trying to tell myself I don't need both!  Besides, the suede bandits didn't seem to sell well so maybe it will wind up at outlet at a better price and I can decide then if I really miss it.


----------



## sparkle1

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you!  It is definitely not something you see every day.  The bandit color is different but lots of suede hobos out there.  I'm leaning that way....at least today!  I'm trying to tell myself I don't need both!  Besides, the suede bandits didn't seem to sell well so maybe it will wind up at outlet at a better price and I can decide then if I really miss it.


You are welcome. In fact your picture looks so much better than the Coach website picture that it is making me wonder if I need that tea rose tote too!


----------



## Wendyann7

Tea rose tote!


----------



## Bagmedic

Wendyann7 said:


> Tea rose tote!


Thank you!


----------



## Wendyann7

Indeed!  I have the link (front and back) rogue tote in black and I love it!! It’s like a work of art.  I’m not a fan of the bandit in general/functionality with the pouch.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Mr. Dylan joining the pack! Soooo happy to finally have this one! I also can’t wait to use the strap with my Felix Dinky!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3942453
> 
> 
> Mr. Dylan joining the pack! Soooo happy to finally have this one! I also can’t wait to use the strap with my Felix Dinky!



What a cool bag! That strap will look great on your Dinky!


----------



## Laurie Lou

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cool bag! That strap will look great on your Dinky!



Thanks.....I thought it would look good too! I’ve wanted this bag for awhile now and a link strap so it works out lol!


----------



## DooneyDog

Bagmedic said:


> Well....I went to the mall last night to return a Bandit but came home with it plus a tea rose Roge tote!  I figured I still have time to return one or both.  I'm leaning on returning both of them.
> 
> Tote:  I mostly use my rogue totes to carry various items to the office (not visited too often these days and mostly work at home) such as small lunch bag, umbrella, personal papers, gloves, shawl, shoes, etc that may be needed that day.  I wonder if the links will eventually tear apart from the flowers even though I am gentle with my bags and this one won't get a lot of use.  I think the colors are limiting because I also carry a handbag.  It is a beautiful bag and unique to carry on its own say with a white sundress but other than that, I can't think of how I'd use it.  And I don't often carry a bag such as this as a handbag.  It is too wide open at the top.
> 
> Suede bandit:  Beautiful color and actually matches the tea rose tote perfectly.  The edgestain is oxblood and so is the inside of the tote.  The bandit seems a bit large to carry along with the tea rose tote.  I love suede and know its issues.  I tend to use them less because of this.  I also have the blue suede rogue 36 which is a slightly darker blue.  The blue on the bandit is vibrant!  Not sure what I'd wear the bandit with on its own though.
> 
> I may keep the tea rose tote as a unique bag.  I like the grey suede bandit which would be timeless and would wait for it to show up in a SAS.  But then again, the blue suede bandit is unique and I like unique things!  I've bought too much this sale and need to use what I have, though.  Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> Opinions????
> View attachment 3941368


It's beautiful!


----------



## zjones

Coach x Keith Haring boombox camera bag in ice pink.


----------



## SEWDimples

zjones said:


> Coach x Keith Haring boombox camera bag in ice pink.
> 
> View attachment 3944218
> 
> View attachment 3944219
> 
> View attachment 3944220
> View attachment 3944221
> View attachment 3944222


Congrats! This bag is so cute. Is it from the retail collection? I want the tote I saw on Neiman Marcus website.  Enjoy.


----------



## zjones

Yes, it's from the retail collection. It was one of the items that showed up in JAX that isn't "officially" released yet but SAs could order--when I ordered, this one was backordered and the sky blue version was low stock. I'd wager a guess there's more coming, but I'm not sure how limited this collection is.


----------



## HesitantShopper

zjones said:


> Coach x Keith Haring boombox camera bag in ice pink.
> 
> View attachment 3944218
> 
> View attachment 3944219
> 
> View attachment 3944220
> View attachment 3944221
> View attachment 3944222



Oh is that ever cute! love the outside slip pocket and liner.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> Received my Froggy and Sharky coin cases from SAS. I still want the Steggy, but Coach was sold out. It is still available on a few department store sites, so I might order it today.
> 
> Also, purchased the leather Rexy ornament in the color Primrose for $10.50 at Dillards.
> 
> View attachment 3941207
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941206



These are adorable!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Coach x Keith Haring boombox camera bag in ice pink.
> 
> View attachment 3944218
> 
> View attachment 3944219
> 
> View attachment 3944220
> View attachment 3944221
> View attachment 3944222



Ooo love this bag and the lining is awesome (cool lit up keyboard too!) !!!


----------



## zjones

Another! Soho and its new friend.


----------



## SEWDimples

zjones said:


> Another! Soho and its new friend.
> 
> View attachment 3944981
> View attachment 3944982


Congrats! Love the rainbow bag charm. What is the style#?


----------



## zjones

27254


----------



## SEWDimples

zjones said:


> 27254


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sol Ryan said:


> A little bit of a Day After Christmas haul...  wasn’t expecting to find the Rogue, but I couldn’t  leave it behind


Congrats! Great find. Love the color. Did you get your Rexy during the Coach sale?


----------



## tealocean

chocolateturtle said:


> Came back from a negative coach outlet experience but got goodies which neutralized everything.
> Went in to look at bag charms and another handbag that was more structured than the Rogue to hang my rexy  Bought the small Margot in black which was perfect and classy! Lucky finds also included in today is a brand new rogue in dark denim!! It was 60% off which made the deal even better. I talked to the SA and there are more rogues trickling into the outlets.
> View attachment 3622567
> 
> The white tassle was only $12! and the rest of the charms were $29
> View attachment 3622568


How is your Margot holding up? I got my first Coach bag in the fall (other than 1 I got as a gift) and am really finding the Margot to be beautiful! It does look really classy to me too! I like this color!


----------



## Hobbsy

zjones said:


> Coach x Keith Haring boombox camera bag in ice pink.
> 
> View attachment 3944218
> 
> View attachment 3944219
> 
> View attachment 3944220
> View attachment 3944221
> View attachment 3944222


Is this bag pink? Hard to capture the color? Or more of a chalk color?


----------



## branbran1984

Such a simple bag [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> Such a simple bag [emoji173]️


Congrats! I agree. It is really nice. Enjoy.


----------



## gr8onteej

zjones said:


> Coach x Keith Haring boombox camera bag in ice pink.
> 
> View attachment 3944218
> 
> View attachment 3944219
> 
> View attachment 3944220
> View attachment 3944221
> View attachment 3944222



Wish they put the boom box on a bag charm.
Cute bag.


----------



## Iamminda

branbran1984 said:


> Such a simple bag [emoji173]️


Simply beautiful!!!  Nothing like a classy black bag.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Newpurselove

6pm Coach haul 
Drifter Carryall in grey birch- this bag is pretty big for me. I have no idea what I will fill it with but it is so beautiful, very well made and great price so I think I will keep it. 
The little turnlock Bowery was on major sale so I picked it up as well. The tea roses are edged with a red sparkle which is really beautiful in person.


----------



## Bagmedic

Newpurselove said:


> 6pm Coach haul
> Drifter Carryall in grey birch- this bag is pretty big for me. I have no idea what I will fill it with but it is so beautiful, very well made and great price so I think I will keep it.
> The little turnlock Bowery was on major sale so I picked it up as well. The tea roses are edged with a red sparkle which is really beautiful in person.


That is a great price on the Drifter!  I may have to get one....but what color is the hardware?  I have the smaller top handle in black and the purple color with willow floral but want one in the carryall size and this would be a nice neutral color to have for years!  I'm already envisioning which bag charm I can add....but I'm not a fan of the gold hardware they used on some of the carryalls like the oxblood or mahogany colors.  The 6 pm site doesn't say what color the hardware is.


----------



## Newpurselove

Bagmedic said:


> That is a great price on the Drifter!  I may have to get one....but what color is the hardware?  I have the smaller top handle in black and the purple color with willow floral but want one in the carryall size and this would be a nice neutral color to have for years!  I'm already envisioning which bag charm I can add....but I'm not a fan of the gold hardware they used on some of the carryalls like the oxblood or mahogany colors.  The 6 pm site doesn't say what color the hardware is.


It is silver hardware, amazing price for a large gorgeous bag! 
I


----------



## Bagmedic

Newpurselove said:


> It is silver hardware, amazing price for a large gorgeous bag!
> I


Do you have any bag charms you plan on using with it?


----------



## SEWDimples

Newpurselove said:


> 6pm Coach haul
> Drifter Carryall in grey birch- this bag is pretty big for me. I have no idea what I will fill it with but it is so beautiful, very well made and great price so I think I will keep it.
> The little turnlock Bowery was on major sale so I picked it up as well. The tea roses are edged with a red sparkle which is really beautiful in person.


Congrats! Bag Twin! It is very lovely and well made bag. Enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> 6pm Coach haul
> Drifter Carryall in grey birch- this bag is pretty big for me. I have no idea what I will fill it with but it is so beautiful, very well made and great price so I think I will keep it.
> The little turnlock Bowery was on major sale so I picked it up as well. The tea roses are edged with a red sparkle which is really beautiful in person.


Oh my those are beautiful! I saw that today and had just seen a video on the Drifter Satchel and fallen in love with it, and this one has the pretty front. Do you mind describing the color-is Birch Grey cool toned? Is the flap decorative or do you have to lift it to get inside? I feel like a flap would be tricky for me, but I love that look! Thanks for sharing your beauty. I've got to slow down my buying, but a version of the Drifter is on my short list. I need to understand the differences.


----------



## Newpurselove

tealocean said:


> Oh my those are beautiful! I saw that today and had just seen a video on the Drifter Satchel and fallen in love with it, and this one has the pretty front. Do you mind describing the color-is Birch Grey cool toned? Is the flap decorative or do you have to lift it to get inside? I feel like a flap would be tricky for me, but I love that look! Thanks for sharing your beauty. I've got to slow down my buying, but a version of the Drifter is on my short list. I need to understand the differences.



The color is on the cool side bit I think the red in my floor is skewing it a bit. The suede sides are a different shade then the rest of the bag- a gorgeous taupey grey.
The front flap opens via the thrlock and has a functional fabric lined slip pocket. The main compartment is huge and leather lined and the back of the bag is plain. 
I tried to have my daughter take a mod shot but the lighting is terrible-but I am 5'5 for size comparison. 
Overall I definitely recommend! It seems like 6pm randomly changes the prices on the bags so it's good to check back often but I can't imagine this bag dropping much less. I scored the Bowery for less than it is now, seems like they raised the price right after I bought it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Sarah03

branbran1984 said:


> Such a simple bag [emoji173]️



Oh wow, that's so nice! Is this the Parker?


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> The color is on the cool side bit I think the red in my floor is skewing it a bit. The suede sides are a different shade then the rest of the bag- a gorgeous taupey grey.
> The front flap opens via the thrlock and has a functional fabric lined slip pocket. The main compartment is huge and leather lined and the back of the bag is plain.
> I tried to have my daughter take a mod shot but the lighting is terrible-but I am 5'5 for size comparison.
> Overall I definitely recommend! It seems like 6pm randomly changes the prices on the bags so it's good to check back often but I can't imagine this bag dropping much less. I scored the Bowery for less than it is now, seems like they raised the price right after I bought it. Hope that helps!


Yes! Wow! Thank you, that is a huge help! I'm excited to see that the flap doesn't cover the top because I love the look. I just recently discovered 6PM through this forum and didn't realize the prices can go up! I've already gotten 2 bags there (Primrose Satchel and Small Margot Carryall) and promised I would not get any more UNTIL I find one in the dark teal shade range I'm looking for or until I find a great deal on a Parker or similar bag. How can I get out of that?  This bag really looks like it takes a look up a notch! Thanks so much for all the pictures! I like that it is also a color that is so versatile!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> The color is on the cool side bit I think the red in my floor is skewing it a bit. The suede sides are a different shade then the rest of the bag- a gorgeous taupey grey.
> The front flap opens via the thrlock and has a functional fabric lined slip pocket. The main compartment is huge and leather lined and the back of the bag is plain.
> I tried to have my daughter take a mod shot but the lighting is terrible-but I am 5'5 for size comparison.
> Overall I definitely recommend! It seems like 6pm randomly changes the prices on the bags so it's good to check back often but I can't imagine this bag dropping much less. I scored the Bowery for less than it is now, seems like they raised the price right after I bought it. Hope that helps!


One more question!  Do you have experience with this Coach leather in such a light color? I have never had a light bag until now. I just got a chalk and a sea green (very pale aqua/mint) that I realized I am sad at the thought that they will show wear quickly. I hope I'm wrong about that! I'd love to hear your experience with this type of leather and especially the suede. I have never had a suede bag. Can you tell I really really really want this bag?


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Another! Soho and its new friend.
> 
> View attachment 3944981
> View attachment 3944982



Love this and the [emoji304]!


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Such a simple bag [emoji173]️



So classy!


----------



## undecided45

tealocean said:


> One more question!  Do you have experience with this Coach leather in such a light color? I have never had a light bag until now. I just got a chalk and a sea green (very pale aqua/mint) that I realized I am sad at the thought that they will show wear quickly. I hope I'm wrong about that! I'd love to hear your experience with this type of leather and especially the suede. I have never had a suede bag. Can you tell I really really really want this bag?


I’ve had some color transfer on light colored Coach bags, but it comes off easily with Coach leather cleaner.


----------



## tealocean

undecided45 said:


> I’ve had some color transfer on light colored Coach bags, but it comes off easily with Coach leather cleaner.


Thank you! I haven't gotten the cleaner or conditioner from Coach yet. I read that the cleaner takes the finish off over time, but I suppose that's what cleaning does. I'll just have to clean gently. :>


----------



## SEWDimples

Steggy Coin case from Neiman Marcus on sale for $37.


----------



## chocolateturtle

tealocean said:


> How is your Margot holding up? I got my first Coach bag in the fall (other than 1 I got as a gift) and am really finding the Margot to be beautiful! It does look really classy to me too! I like this color!


I actually sold her awhile ago! She's a classic beauty but too large on my small frame  I prefer smaller crossbody bags now.


----------



## tealocean

chocolateturtle said:


> I actually sold her awhile ago! She's a classic beauty but too large on my small frame  I prefer smaller crossbody bags now.


Thank you! I hope I don't change my mind about them since I'm gathering a little collection of them. They are a great size for me. I wear them over my shoulder. I really want to wear crossbody, but I feel uncomfortable because I'm very curvy and in the process of losing weight, but I think they will always fit me that way even when I'm slimmer due to my shape/height. Maybe I need to try a lighter bag. I love they way a crossbody looks on others that are slimmer.


----------



## zjones

Hobbsy said:


> Is this bag pink? Hard to capture the color? Or more of a chalk color?



It’s called “ice pink”. Very light, but still more pink than chalk. The room I took the picture in is decently dark—more natural or brighter lighting shows the color better.

I actually returned it and replaced it with...




It’s gorgeous and a little more mature feeling. It’s an odd duck as it has the Coach NY branding but has a 1941 price tag (the big card stock one) and dustbag, so I think it’s technically 1941 or some weird fusion of both collections? It also does *not* come with a hangtag by default--you'll have to buy one separately if you want one, so I went ahead and monogrammed mine since I was already getting it. Regardless, a gorgeous piece. (Style #24909, $395)


----------



## Hobbsy

zjones said:


> It’s called “ice pink”. Very light, but still more pink than chalk. The room I took the picture in is decently dark—more natural or brighter lighting shows the color better.
> 
> I actually returned it and replaced it with...
> 
> View attachment 3947815
> 
> 
> It’s gorgeous and a little more mature feeling. It’s an odd duck as it has the Coach NY branding but has a 1941 price tag (the big card stock one) and dustbag, so I think it’s technically 1941 or some weird fusion of both collections? It also does *not* come with a hangtag by default--you'll have to buy one separately if you want one, so I went ahead and monogrammed mine since I was already getting it. Regardless, a gorgeous piece. (Style #24909, $395)


I was thinking that was the case. Sometimes certain colors are hard to capture.
I love the bag you ended up with, gorgeous! Odd that it doesn't come with a hangtag. I like you had one monogrammed, I have not done that with any of my hangtags, but I need to, I think it adds another special thing to the bag.
Congrats! This bag looks like a keeper, and thanks for your reply!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> It’s called “ice pink”. Very light, but still more pink than chalk. The room I took the picture in is decently dark—more natural or brighter lighting shows the color better.
> 
> I actually returned it and replaced it with...
> 
> View attachment 3947815
> 
> 
> It’s gorgeous and a little more mature feeling. It’s an odd duck as it has the Coach NY branding but has a 1941 price tag (the big card stock one) and dustbag, so I think it’s technically 1941 or some weird fusion of both collections? It also does *not* come with a hangtag by default--you'll have to buy one separately if you want one, so I went ahead and monogrammed mine since I was already getting it. Regardless, a gorgeous piece. (Style #24909, $395)



What a beauty!! Please post pix of the inside!


----------



## houseof999

gr8onteej said:


> Wish they put the boom box on a bag charm.
> Cute bag.


You mean like this one?


----------



## Pearl's Girl




----------



## Bagmedic

Received my custom tea rose clutch the other day and LOVE how it came out!  I don't usually customize a tab but did on this one.  I used the lips for (kiss) and the initials ME (which aren't my initials!) for it to mean "Kiss me!"  I was going to use red font but decided black fit the bag combination better.  I hadn't seen this sunflower color IRL but love it.  It is a nice mellow shade of yellow - not in your face and not mustardy like flax and not orangey like goldenrod.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> Received my custom tea rose clutch the other day and LOVE how it came out!  I don't usually customize a tab but did on this one.  I used the lips for (kiss) and the initials ME (which aren't my initials!) for it to mean "Kiss me!"  I was going to use red font but decided black fit the bag combination better.  I hadn't seen this sunflower color IRL but love it.  It is a nice mellow shade of yellow - not in your face and not mustardy like flax and not orangey like goldenrod.
> View attachment 3949546
> View attachment 3949547



Super cute combo!!


----------



## Bagmedic

BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute combo!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> Well....I went to the mall last night to return a Bandit but came home with it plus a tea rose Roge tote!  I figured I still have time to return one or both.  I'm leaning on returning both of them.
> 
> Tote:  I mostly use my rogue totes to carry various items to the office (not visited too often these days and mostly work at home) such as small lunch bag, umbrella, personal papers, gloves, shawl, shoes, etc that may be needed that day.  I wonder if the links will eventually tear apart from the flowers even though I am gentle with my bags and this one won't get a lot of use.  I think the colors are limiting because I also carry a handbag.  It is a beautiful bag and unique to carry on its own say with a white sundress but other than that, I can't think of how I'd use it.  And I don't often carry a bag such as this as a handbag.  It is too wide open at the top.
> 
> Suede bandit:  Beautiful color and actually matches the tea rose tote perfectly.  The edgestain is oxblood and so is the inside of the tote.  The bandit seems a bit large to carry along with the tea rose tote.  I love suede and know its issues.  I tend to use them less because of this.  I also have the blue suede rogue 36 which is a slightly darker blue.  The blue on the bandit is vibrant!  Not sure what I'd wear the bandit with on its own though.
> 
> I may keep the tea rose tote as a unique bag.  I like the grey suede bandit which would be timeless and would wait for it to show up in a SAS.  But then again, the blue suede bandit is unique and I like unique things!  I've bought too much this sale and need to use what I have, though.  Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> Opinions????
> View attachment 3941368


----------



## Bagmedic

I wound up returning the blue suede Bandit last night.  I may watch for it in the online outlet.  It really is a lovely color.  I came home with a peony dinky instead.  I like the color - not a too girlie and not pepto bismol pink.  It doesn't come with the chain strap woven with leather thru it but I have one from another dinky.  The strap it came with is the same as the bag.  I had thought about getting this color in the 23 saddle bag and having it customized but glad I got it in the dinky instead.  I think the more structured shape offsets the feminine-ness of the color....if that makes any sense!


----------



## gr8onteej

houseof999 said:


> You mean like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948457



Yes!


----------



## houseof999

gr8onteej said:


> Yes!


Have you tried ordering?


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Received my custom tea rose clutch the other day and LOVE how it came out!  I don't usually customize a tab but did on this one.  I used the lips for (kiss) and the initials ME (which aren't my initials!) for it to mean "Kiss me!"  I was going to use red font but decided black fit the bag combination better.  I hadn't seen this sunflower color IRL but love it.  It is a nice mellow shade of yellow - not in your face and not mustardy like flax and not orangey like goldenrod.
> View attachment 3949546
> View attachment 3949547


This is gorgeous! Congrats on a beautiful and unique piece. [emoji7]


----------



## Teagaggle

The bag I didn't know I had to have...I swear my SA hypnotized me!
Pics without flash & then one with flash that shows the clear color changes by row. Love...


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats on a beautiful and unique piece. [emoji7]


Thank you, Carterazo!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> The color is on the cool side bit I think the red in my floor is skewing it a bit. The suede sides are a different shade then the rest of the bag- a gorgeous taupey grey.!


Newpurselove, I ordered the grey birch Drifter carryall! Since I am on a purse buying "ban" (unless I find one in a specific style/color on my short list, and sadly I didn't know about this to put it on my list!) I am saving this as a gift for myself! I am seriously going to wrap it up and save it. Hilarious! I couldn't stop looking at it, and your pictures really helped! I don't have a bag like this or in this color. Thank you! Have you used yours yet?


----------



## Mayfly285

musiclover said:


> I took advantage of the sale to buy two new pairs of shoes.  I have the bead chain pumps in Beechwood already, and I finally found the black leather pair. I love Coach shoes!  They are so comfortable!  And I bought the prairie pumps because they are good for our slow transition from winter to spring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922382



Absolutely love these! So pretty - and comfortable too?! [emoji849]


----------



## Newpurselove

tealocean said:


> Newpurselove, I ordered the grey birch Drifter carryall! Since I am on a purse buying "ban" (unless I find one in a specific style/color on my short list, and sadly I didn't know about this to put it on my list!) I am saving this as a gift for myself! I am seriously going to wrap it up and save it. Hilarious! I couldn't stop looking at it, and your pictures really helped! I don't have a bag like this or in this color. Thank you! Have you used yours yet?


Congrats, it is beautiful! Hope you love it as well. I haven't carried mine yet but I will be traveling to Texas in February and planning on using it for my plane carry-on since it is so roomy


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> Congrats, it is beautiful! Hope you love it as well. I haven't carried mine yet but I will be traveling to Texas in February and planning on using it for my plane carry-on since it is so roomy


Fun! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Molly0

My new little outlet bucket bag, a gift from my Sister’s trip to Maui.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Very nice!


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> My new little outlet bucket bag, a gift from my Sister’s trip to Maui.
> View attachment 3953275
> View attachment 3953276
> View attachment 3953277


This is so pretty! Love that color! [emoji7]


----------



## zjones

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty!! Please post pix of the inside!



Hey there! Sorry for the late reply. I might overstuff it a bit, but this thing can hold a ton given that you don’t have to carry a separate wallet. (Although the card slots are a pain in the rear to get stuff into until they have a little more give.)





I have my usual assortment of cards and ID in the card slots, as well as a small Chapstick, hand sanitizer, hand lotion, a travel size bottle of headache medicine, my Nintendo DS (which is standing in for my phone—it’s quite a bit wider though), and room for even more little oddities! Side pic attached—it snaps shut just fine. It really is more of an actual bag than a clutch. That extra compartment makes it *so* versatile!


----------



## Teagaggle

zjones said:


> Hey there! Sorry for the late reply. I might overstuff it a bit, but this thing can hold a ton given that you don’t have to carry a separate wallet. (Although the card slots are a pain in the rear to get stuff into until they have a little more give.)
> 
> View attachment 3955229
> View attachment 3955230
> 
> 
> I have my usual assortment of cards and ID in the card slots, as well as a small Chapstick, hand sanitizer, hand lotion, a travel size bottle of headache medicine, my Nintendo DS (which is standing in for my phone—it’s quite a bit wider though), and room for even more little oddities! Side pic attached—it snaps shut just fine. It really is more of an actual bag than a clutch. That extra compartment makes it *so* versatile!


Great review! Thanks! How does it compare to the Dinky or Dinky 24? Could you fit a slim envelope wallet?


----------



## zjones

I have not seen a Dinky 24 in person so I can’t say. I would say this particular style, because it’s wider by default, probably holds as much as a Dinky. Maybe more because it doesn’t have the kisslock pouch. My biggest complaint about that thing is that you can’t fit much in it and it takes up a lot of real estate inside an already small bag.

As for the slim wallet, I don’t know. I’m picking something up this weekend and I’ll take the clutch along and see and let you know.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Hey there! Sorry for the late reply. I might overstuff it a bit, but this thing can hold a ton given that you don’t have to carry a separate wallet. (Although the card slots are a pain in the rear to get stuff into until they have a little more give.)
> 
> View attachment 3955229
> View attachment 3955230
> 
> 
> I have my usual assortment of cards and ID in the card slots, as well as a small Chapstick, hand sanitizer, hand lotion, a travel size bottle of headache medicine, my Nintendo DS (which is standing in for my phone—it’s quite a bit wider though), and room for even more little oddities! Side pic attached—it snaps shut just fine. It really is more of an actual bag than a clutch. That extra compartment makes it *so* versatile!



Awesome! Thx!


----------



## Icing_Time

I went to check out the Parkers but ended up getting buying a black pebbled Edie 31 for now. I don't know why I overlooked this bag for that long, it's light, functional, and the organization so far seems great.






What surprised me in-store was the Turnlock Quilted Eddie! It's quite edgy with its quilting and rivets, a little harder to twist than the typical turnlocks, but it is quite beautiful with better materials and finishing touches than the regular Edie, so I plan to keep it on my radar.


----------



## SDfromND

Icing_Time said:


> I went to check out the Parkers but ended up getting buying a black pebbled Edie 31 for now. I don't know why I overlooked this bag for that long, it's light, functional, and the organization so far seems great.
> 
> View attachment 3955529
> 
> View attachment 3955531
> 
> 
> What surprised me in-store was the Turnlock Quilted Eddie! It's quite edgy with its quilting and rivets, a little harder to twist than the typical turnlocks, but it is quite beautiful with better materials and finishing touches than the regular Edie, so I plan to keep it on my radar.
> 
> View attachment 3955526


Edie is a great bag - love mine!


----------



## CoachMaven

So this will be arriving soon, Rogue 25 with rivets: 


I found one NWT on ebay and I couldn't pass it up for the price. I did say if I found one for less than half price I'd get it....so..... But I am also purging a lot of my other bags I no longer use. It's time.


----------



## gr8onteej

houseof999 said:


> Have you tried ordering?



Life got in the way but I probably will call Coach and ask about it.


----------



## houseof999

gr8onteej said:


> Life got in the way but I probably will call Coach and ask about it.


This one is pink. I ordered one in blue. Haven't received yet.


----------



## undecided45

CoachMaven said:


> So this will be arriving soon, Rogue 25 with rivets:
> View attachment 3955970
> 
> I found one NWT on ebay and I couldn't pass it up for the price. I did say if I found one for less than half price I'd get it....so..... But I am also purging a lot of my other bags I no longer use. It's time.


 LOVE this bag! Congrats!


----------



## momofgirls

laurg22 said:


> Wanted to share my purchase I had an exchange to do at coach and I saw that the rogue was 50% and used my store credit for it this will probably be my only rogue or if they do sales on it later in the year !  It was either melon or dark denim I went with the dark denim ! Obsessed with how functional this bag is


The dark denim was 50% off?


----------



## DooneyDog

Icing_Time said:


> I went to check out the Parkers but ended up getting buying a black pebbled Edie 31 for now. I don't know why I overlooked this bag for that long, it's light, functional, and the organization so far seems great.
> 
> View attachment 3955529
> 
> View attachment 3955531
> 
> 
> What surprised me in-store was the Turnlock Quilted Eddie! It's quite edgy with its quilting and rivets, a little harder to twist than the typical turnlocks, but it is quite beautiful with better materials and finishing touches than the regular Edie, so I plan to keep it on my radar.
> 
> View attachment 3955526


Your new Edie inspired me to get one too. Macys is having a sale on the saddle color. I previously bought the Edie in saddle from Coach directly but had to return it because it obviously had been on display for years. When I saw Macys reduced the price of the saddle color to $210 I ran there. I hope the new one I just ordered will be a keeper. I wish the Black was on sale. I would have grabbed it.


----------



## safarijambo

momofgirls said:


> The dark denim was 50% off?


Dark denim rogue is still avail?? I’ve called Jax twice and they say there are no dark denim rogue 31. They’ll go to the outlet???


----------



## momofgirls

safarijambo said:


> Dark denim rogue is still avail?? I’ve called Jax twice and they say there are no dark denim rogue 31. They’ll go to the outlet???


They are in some store but they are 30 off not 50


----------



## eleanors36

Icing_Time said:


> I went to check out the Parkers but ended up getting buying a black pebbled Edie 31 for now. I don't know why I overlooked this bag for that long, it's light, functional, and the organization so far seems great.
> 
> View attachment 3955529
> 
> View attachment 3955531
> 
> 
> What surprised me in-store was the Turnlock Quilted Eddie! It's quite edgy with its quilting and rivets, a little harder to twist than the typical turnlocks, but it is quite beautiful with better materials and finishing touches than the regular Edie, so I plan to keep it on my radar.
> 
> View attachment 3955526


To me, this is one of the best Coach bags.  I have about four and just love them.


----------



## MKB0925

Icing_Time said:


> I went to check out the Parkers but ended up getting buying a black pebbled Edie 31 for now. I don't know why I overlooked this bag for that long, it's light, functional, and the organization so far seems great.
> 
> View attachment 3955529
> 
> View attachment 3955531
> 
> 
> What surprised me in-store was the Turnlock Quilted Eddie! It's quite edgy with its quilting and rivets, a little harder to twist than the typical turnlocks, but it is quite beautiful with better materials and finishing touches than the regular Edie, so I plan to keep it on my radar.
> 
> View attachment 3955526



Beautiful!  Enjoy! Yesterday I just moved back into my Nude Edie and I really like carrying her..she is a perfect size for me for everyday.


----------



## MKB0925

eleanors36 said:


> To me, this is one of the best Coach bags.  I have about four and just love them.



I agree...they are a perfect size for me to carry my everyday things!


----------



## fayden

I just got a new Rexy Dylan bag for my birthday! This is my 4th Coach bag.


----------



## houseof999

fayden said:


> I just got a new Rexy Dylan bag for my birthday! This is my 4th Coach bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961111


Congrats! Happy birthday fayden! [emoji512][emoji322]


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! Happy birthday fayden! [emoji512][emoji322]


ETA: that strap is awesome to have! It's great on other bags!


----------



## fayden

houseof999 said:


> ETA: that strap is awesome to have! It's great on other bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961115



Oh wow! Now I love it even more!!


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> ETA: that strap is awesome to have! It's great on other bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961115


This strap does look great on so many bags!  Was it something sold separately or did it come with another bag?


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> This strap does look great on so many bags!  Was it something sold separately or did it come with another bag?


Mine came with the Turnlock Dylan.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! Happy birthday fayden! [emoji512][emoji322]


Happy birthday!  [emoji445] [emoji512] [emoji484]


----------



## zjones

Going gray.


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> Going gray.
> 
> View attachment 3962525


Nice! Is this a Drifter or Grace?


----------



## zjones

Grace. This style was incredibly low when I bought it, but I don't know if stock has been refreshed. It's still available on the website, and they usually don't pull styles off the website until stock is *ridiculously* low. 

https://www.coach.com/coach-grace-bag-in-colorblock/26831.html?dwvar_color=SVN4K


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> Grace. This style was incredibly low when I bought it, but I don't know if stock has been refreshed. It's still available on the website, and they usually don't pull styles off the website until stock is *ridiculously* low.
> 
> https://www.coach.com/coach-grace-bag-in-colorblock/26831.html?dwvar_color=SVN4K


Thank you! I have a Drifter and love that style and this looks very similar! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

tealocean said:


> Nice! Is this a Drifter or Grace?


Incorrect post.


----------



## CoachMaven

My Rogue 25 with rivets finally arrived this afternoon! Such a beautiful bag, I'm going to get a lot of use out of this one for Spring and Summer.

Ugh I got so excited I forgot to add the photo..and the app is denying the edit. Next post will have the photo [emoji1]


----------



## CoachMaven

Here it is


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963895


Very pretty!  [emoji7] 
Congrats!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CoachMaven said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963895


Gorgeous! Sad I missed out on this one, I love the little tea rose rivets.


----------



## SEWDimples

The outlets in my state (NC) had 70% off sale today. I visited two outlets and purchased way too much stuff, most was on clearance. I should be on a ban, but I heard lots of retail items will be available after the 70% off sale ends. 

Clearance Shoes (Chalk Rain Floral Rivets Nappa, Teal Penny, Wine Leila)




Clearance Hologram items (Charlie backpack, Lyla crossbody and wristlet)




Clearance Keith Haring Totes




Accessories (Clearance Bag charms, Regular price LMT coin cases, RP Crossbody wallet, RP jewelry)


----------



## Miats

zjones said:


> Going gray.
> 
> View attachment 3962525





zjones said:


> Going gray.
> 
> View attachment 3962525


Are the snickers Coach too, it’s hard to see.  Beautiful combination though.


----------



## candy3369

SEWDimples said:


> The outlets in my state (NC) had 70% off sale today. I visited two outlets and purchased way too much stuff, most was on clearance. I should be on a ban, but I heard lots of retail items will be available after the 70% off sale ends.
> 
> Clearance Shoes (Chalk Rain Floral Rivets Nappa, Teal Penny, Wine Leila)
> 
> View attachment 3964094
> 
> 
> Clearance Hologram items (Charlie backpack, Lyla crossbody and wristlet)
> 
> View attachment 3964096
> 
> 
> Clearance Keith Haring Totes
> 
> View attachment 3964099
> 
> 
> Accessories (Clearance Bag charms, Regular price LMT coin cases, RP Crossbody wallet, RP jewelry)
> 
> View attachment 3964107


Hi, I'm in NC also. Which two outlets did you go to,  Concord and Gaffney?  Does one have more than the other?  I've not had luck finding deletes at Concord.  A few weeks ago I was at Mebane outlets and they had 2 deletes.  The few times I've been to Gaffney, they've always had better selection.


----------



## K.E.W.

Guys, as I’ve noted, this bag was difficult to capture accurately — but hopefully you’ll get an idea of the overall look.

For starters, since Coach’s online photos show a great view of the bags interior, I focused mostly on exterior leather closeups and the actual holographic sequins that make up the heart, since I have seen NO details of the heart anywhere!  I actually took a chance on ordering it, as there was no clear photo available anywhere — probably still isn’t.

Fortunately, I’m okay with the sequin colors, albeit I would have preferred a more Redish/Orange theme, especially since Valentine’s Day is nearing, plus it would have been a nicer contrast to the gray/metallic silver leather.

I hung it up on my shower curtain rod for easier access, using bright bathroom lighting.  Parts of the straps are excluded to make the closeups easier to access.  Also, note that even though we keep calling the leather gray, it IS more of a Smokey metallic silver...and a matted silver, NOT shiny.  Anyway, since these photos are not going up on Ebay, I’m not looking for perfect shots.

LMK if you have any questions — Coach’s website accurately shows the interior and their mannequin model scales the size.  You can see that it’s a Rogue 25, much smaller than regular size.

I believe that the heart details will be the most valuable closeup for potential buyers to see, since all other parts might not be dealbreakers, as they’re already revealed online.  BTW, the extreme heart closeup is the more ACCURATE color of the sequins — the heart colors you see on the hanging bag are quite different than that one zoomed in shot...another example of how the holographic sequins vary from angle to angle ofbthe lens, altering the reflection colors...ugh!!


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Guys, as I’ve noted, this bag was difficult to capture accurately — but hopefully you’ll get an idea of the overall look.
> 
> For starters, since Coach’s online photos show a great view of the bags interior, I focused mostly on exterior leather closeups and the actual holographic sequins that make up the heart, since I have seen NO details of the heart anywhere!  I actually took a chance on ordering it, as there was no clear photo available anywhere — probably still isn’t.
> 
> Fortunately, I’m okay with the sequin colors, albeit I would have preferred a more Redish/Orange theme, especially since Valentine’s Day is nearing, plus it would have been a nicer contrast to the gray/metallic silver leather.
> 
> I hung it up on my shower curtain rod for easier access, using bright bathroom lighting.  Parts of the straps are excluded to make the closeups easier to access.  Also, note that even though we keep calling the leather gray, it IS more of a Smokey metallic silver...and a matted silver, NOT shiny.  Anyway, since these photos are not going up on Ebay, I’m not looking for perfect shots.
> 
> LMK if you have any questions — Coach’s website accurately shows the interior and their mannequin model scales the size.  You can see that it’s a Rogue 25, much smaller than regular size.


Ooh, that is so pretty!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

K.E.W. said:


> Guys, as I’ve noted, this bag was difficult to capture accurately — but hopefully you’ll get an idea of the overall look.
> 
> For starters, since Coach’s online photos show a great view of the bags interior, I focused mostly on exterior leather closeups and the actual holographic sequins that make up the heart, since I have seen NO details of the heart anywhere!  I actually took a chance on ordering it, as there was no clear photo available anywhere — probably still isn’t.
> 
> Fortunately, I’m okay with the sequin colors, albeit I would have preferred a more Redish/Orange theme, especially since Valentine’s Day is nearing, plus it would have been a nicer contrast to the gray/metallic silver leather.
> 
> I hung it up on my shower curtain rod for easier access, using bright bathroom lighting.  Parts of the straps are excluded to make the closeups easier to access.  Also, note that even though we keep calling the leather gray, it IS more of a Smokey metallic silver...and a matted silver, NOT shiny.  Anyway, since these photos are not going up on Ebay, I’m not looking for perfect shots.
> 
> LMK if you have any questions — Coach’s website accurately shows the interior and their mannequin model scales the size.  You can see that it’s a Rogue 25, much smaller than regular size.
> 
> I believe that the heart details will be the most valuable closeup for potential buyers to see, since all other parts might not be dealbreakers, as they’re already revealed online.  BTW, the extreme heart closeup is the more ACCURATE color of the sequins — the heart colors you see on the hanging bag are quite different than that one zoomed in shot...another example of how the holographic sequins vary from angle to angle ofbthe lens, altering the reflection colors...ugh!!


Love this! So wish I had preordered it and the metallic smoke mailbox bag from Neiman Marcus!


----------



## K.E.W.

Harley77 said:


> Love this! So wish I had preordered it and the metallic smoke mailbox bag from Neiman Marcus!



Hey, you still may have a chance....not everyone can drop over $700 (w/tax) on a whim!  It’s not like it’s an under hundred dollar bag charm, right?

BTW, as you probably recall, the NM Pre-Order promised shipping date was by 4/20!!  That’s why I was hoping my SA would come through — what “normal” purselover wants to wait 3 months for shipment??


----------



## AstridRhapsody

K.E.W. said:


> Hey, you still may have a chance....not everyone can drop over $700 (w/tax) on a whim!  It’s not like it’s an under hundred dollar bag charm, right?


I had a 15% coupon I could have used at NM which would have helped lol. I didn't jump on it though because it was listed as not shipping until April.


----------



## K.E.W.

Harley77 said:


> I had a 15% coupon I could have used at NM which would have helped lol. I didn't jump on it though because it was listed as not shipping until April.




Exactly!  I mentioned that date above, before I read your post.


----------



## musiclover

K.E.W. said:


> Guys, as I’ve noted, this bag was difficult to capture accurately — but hopefully you’ll get an idea of the overall look.
> 
> For starters, since Coach’s online photos show a great view of the bags interior, I focused mostly on exterior leather closeups and the actual holographic sequins that make up the heart, since I have seen NO details of the heart anywhere!  I actually took a chance on ordering it, as there was no clear photo available anywhere — probably still isn’t.
> 
> Fortunately, I’m okay with the sequin colors, albeit I would have preferred a more Redish/Orange theme, especially since Valentine’s Day is nearing, plus it would have been a nicer contrast to the gray/metallic silver leather.
> 
> I hung it up on my shower curtain rod for easier access, using bright bathroom lighting.  Parts of the straps are excluded to make the closeups easier to access.  Also, note that even though we keep calling the leather gray, it IS more of a Smokey metallic silver...and a matted silver, NOT shiny.  Anyway, since these photos are not going up on Ebay, I’m not looking for perfect shots.
> 
> LMK if you have any questions — Coach’s website accurately shows the interior and their mannequin model scales the size.  You can see that it’s a Rogue 25, much smaller than regular size.
> 
> I believe that the heart details will be the most valuable closeup for potential buyers to see, since all other parts might not be dealbreakers, as they’re already revealed online.  BTW, the extreme heart closeup is the more ACCURATE color of the sequins — the heart colors you see on the hanging bag are quite different than that one zoomed in shot...another example of how the holographic sequins vary from angle to angle ofbthe lens, altering the reflection colors...ugh!!


KEW, this is a really fun handbag!  I’m developing a real affection for the Keith Haring bags and accessories. The totes that are being revealed are cute, too.  There’s such an innocence and sense of whimsy about the designs.


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> KEW, this is a really fun handbag!  I’m developing a real affection for the Keith Haring bags and accessories. The totes that are being revealed are cute, too.  There’s such an innocence and sense of whimsy about the designs.



I’m swimming in totes already (two are KH Hudson outlet versions), but I’m liking all those camera bags to use as a “clunkier” style crossbody!  But if you’re new to KH stuff you’ve got lots of choices!

It’s kind of ironic that KH’s designs look “innocent” on the surface (and totally whimsical), but the underlying messages were often “dark”,  depicting the politics of racism, society’s anti-gay biases, the emerging AIDS epidemic (at that time the mortality rate was ridiculous, before many medical breakthroughs), capitalism, and other unpleasant politically incorrect themes.  And the poor guy did die from AIDS, I think before or near his 30th birthday.  (I’ll have to google his age).

If you get anything be sure to show us...glad you’re enjoying KH.

PS...just googled, he died at age 31.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> The outlets in my state (NC) had 70% off sale today. I visited two outlets and purchased way too much stuff, most was on clearance. I should be on a ban, but I heard lots of retail items will be available after the 70% off sale ends.
> 
> Clearance Shoes (Chalk Rain Floral Rivets Nappa, Teal Penny, Wine Leila)
> 
> View attachment 3964094
> 
> 
> Clearance Hologram items (Charlie backpack, Lyla crossbody and wristlet)
> 
> View attachment 3964096
> 
> 
> Clearance Keith Haring Totes
> 
> View attachment 3964099
> 
> 
> Accessories (Clearance Bag charms, Regular price LMT coin cases, RP Crossbody wallet, RP jewelry)
> 
> View attachment 3964107


Incredible haul, congrats!


----------



## musiclover

K.E.W. said:


> I’m swimming in totes already (two are KH Hudson outlet versions), but I’m liking all those camera bags to use as a “clunkier” style crossbody!  But if you’re new to KH stuff you’ve got lots of choices!
> 
> It’s kind of ironic that KH’s designs look “innocent” on the surface (and totally whimsical), but the underlying messages were often “dark”,  depicting the politics of racism, society’s anti-gay biases, the emerging AIDS epidemic (at that time the mortality rate was ridiculous, before many medical breakthroughs), capitalism, and other unpleasant politically incorrect themes.  And the poor guy did die from AIDS, I think before or near his 30th birthday.  (I’ll have to google his age).
> 
> If you get anything be sure to show us...glad you’re enjoying KH.
> 
> PS...just googled, he died at age 31.


Thank you so much, K.E.W., for sharing all of this background to Keith Haring’s messages. The simplicity of each image makes it even more powerful when you consider what it truly represents.  I really like the heart symbol. I’ve got my eye on a camera bag so I’m looking forward to checking them out (if they haven’t already sold out yet).


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Incredible hau, congrats!




Are you saying this entire haul was 70% off??  Talk about guilt-free, omg!!

Well done!!  I like those brown Turnlock covered shoes!  So cute!!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Are you saying this entire haul was 70% off??  Talk about guilt-free, omg!!
> 
> Well done!!  I like those brown Turnlock covered shoes!  So cute!!


Hi @K.E.W. Yes, everything pictured in my haul was 70% off. Some items were on clearance and other things were not. The KH totes were around $93 each.

Those Lelia shoes are my new favorite because they are really comfortable. I have black suede, wine suede and saddle/black colorblock.


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> Thank you so much, K.E.W., for sharing all of this background to Keith Haring’s messages. The simplicity of each image makes it even more powerful when you consider what it truly represents.  I really like the heart symbol. I’ve got my eye on a camera bag so I’m looking forward to checking them out (if they haven’t already sold out yet).



Are you thinking of the camera bag with the heart on it?

(Does it come in more than one color?)

I never looked at your perspective of how the KH images are more powerful because of their simplicity...what an amazing observation...thank you!  Plus, his roots were in graffiti...could it get more “low brow” than that?


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @K.E.W. Yes, everything pictured in my haul was 70% off. Some items were on clearance and other things were not. The KH totes were around $93 each.
> 
> Those Lelia shoes are my new favorite because they are really comfortable. I have black suede, wine suede and saddle/black colorblock.



Wow, you must have some huge Coach Shoe collection!!  I remember seeing some of your sneakers (I think either KH or Disney, or both!). So now you own FOUR Lelia pairs??


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, you must have some huge Coach Shoe collection!!  I remember seeing some of your sneakers (I think either KH or Disney, or both!). So now you own FOUR Lelia pairs??


Yes, I do. I used to buy Coach shoes from the FOS  until they locked me out. Now, I buy them from outlet or on sale at full price boutique.

No, I own 3 pairs of Lelia flats, 1 pair of Penny, 1 Mickey Porter sneaker, 1 NY Patches Porter sneaker and 2 pair of KH sneakers.


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Guys, as I’ve noted, this bag was difficult to capture accurately — but hopefully you’ll get an idea of the overall look.
> 
> For starters, since Coach’s online photos show a great view of the bags interior, I focused mostly on exterior leather closeups and the actual holographic sequins that make up the heart, since I have seen NO details of the heart anywhere!  I actually took a chance on ordering it, as there was no clear photo available anywhere — probably still isn’t.
> 
> Fortunately, I’m okay with the sequin colors, albeit I would have preferred a more Redish/Orange theme, especially since Valentine’s Day is nearing, plus it would have been a nicer contrast to the gray/metallic silver leather.
> 
> I hung it up on my shower curtain rod for easier access, using bright bathroom lighting.  Parts of the straps are excluded to make the closeups easier to access.  Also, note that even though we keep calling the leather gray, it IS more of a Smokey metallic silver...and a matted silver, NOT shiny.  Anyway, since these photos are not going up on Ebay, I’m not looking for perfect shots.
> 
> LMK if you have any questions — Coach’s website accurately shows the interior and their mannequin model scales the size.  You can see that it’s a Rogue 25, much smaller than regular size.
> 
> I believe that the heart details will be the most valuable closeup for potential buyers to see, since all other parts might not be dealbreakers, as they’re already revealed online.  BTW, the extreme heart closeup is the more ACCURATE color of the sequins — the heart colors you see on the hanging bag are quite different than that one zoomed in shot...another example of how the holographic sequins vary from angle to angle ofbthe lens, altering the reflection colors...ugh!!


Hi @K.E.W. Congrats on your new KH Rogue. It is really beautiful and unique. I love color and the leather sequins. I have several Coach X Rodarte bags with the same sequins. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## K.E.W.

That sucks that you’re still locked out!  I’m not technically locked out, but that website is so poorly maintained that I rarely get in before trying like 20 times, with such major delays in waiting for the site to sell out of anything decent, since it freezes up constantly...so I just give up!  Great for sales, huh?  Well, the wallet is happy though.

If you ever want some screenshots AND I’m able to get in within my first 25 tries, I’ll be happy to send you images.  I think you go to outlets a lot though, so it’s probably no biggie for you...my closest outlet is 1 1/2 hour’s by car w/no traffic!


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @K.E.W. Congrats on your new KH Rogue. It is really beautiful and unique. I love color and the leather sequins. I have several Coach X Rodarte bags with the same sequins. Enjoy your new beauty.



Thx!  Yeah, the sequins reminded me of my own Rodarte, Black clutch with sequins.  They look identical, actually, since they’re also made of leather and even similar colors!!  Just realized that as imtyping my reply here!


----------



## AubergineSally

Suede bandit hobo. I’ve been wanting this for a long time.


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> That sucks that you’re still locked out!  I’m not technically locked out, but that website is so poorly maintained that I rarely get in before trying like 20 times, with such major delays in waiting for the site to sell out of anything decent, since it freezes up constantly...so I just give up!  Great for sales, huh?  Well, the wallet is happy though.
> 
> If you ever want some screenshots AND I’m able to get in within my first 25 tries, I’ll be happy to send you images.  I think you go to outlets a lot though, so it’s probably no biggie for you...my closest outlet is 1 1/2 hour’s by car w/no traffic!


Yes, I pass one outlet on my way to and from work, so it is no big deal. I believe they have my locked out on purpose because I have 2 outlets within 10 - 20 minutes of my house and 2 additional about 45 mins to 1.5 hours.


----------



## SEWDimples

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 3965571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede bandit hobo. I’ve been wanting this for a long time.


Congrats! The suede looks really good. What is the color?


----------



## AubergineSally

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The suede looks really good. What is the color?



Heather gray. I had a tough time getting a good picture of the color but the photo I used comes closest. It looks a little bit darker in real life. The inside bag is oxblood.


----------



## fayden

K.E.W. said:


> Guys, as I’ve noted, this bag was difficult to capture accurately — but hopefully you’ll get an idea of the overall look.
> 
> For starters, since Coach’s online photos show a great view of the bags interior, I focused mostly on exterior leather closeups and the actual holographic sequins that make up the heart, since I have seen NO details of the heart anywhere!  I actually took a chance on ordering it, as there was no clear photo available anywhere — probably still isn’t.
> 
> Fortunately, I’m okay with the sequin colors, albeit I would have preferred a more Redish/Orange theme, especially since Valentine’s Day is nearing, plus it would have been a nicer contrast to the gray/metallic silver leather.
> 
> I hung it up on my shower curtain rod for easier access, using bright bathroom lighting.  Parts of the straps are excluded to make the closeups easier to access.  Also, note that even though we keep calling the leather gray, it IS more of a Smokey metallic silver...and a matted silver, NOT shiny.  Anyway, since these photos are not going up on Ebay, I’m not looking for perfect shots.
> 
> LMK if you have any questions — Coach’s website accurately shows the interior and their mannequin model scales the size.  You can see that it’s a Rogue 25, much smaller than regular size.
> 
> I believe that the heart details will be the most valuable closeup for potential buyers to see, since all other parts might not be dealbreakers, as they’re already revealed online.  BTW, the extreme heart closeup is the more ACCURATE color of the sequins — the heart colors you see on the hanging bag are quite different than that one zoomed in shot...another example of how the holographic sequins vary from angle to angle ofbthe lens, altering the reflection colors...ugh!!



Are you obsessed with it? I'm a little sad it's sold out on NM website, but was wondering if you think it is worth the price tag on it.


----------



## bluesh4rk

fayden said:


> Are you obsessed with it? I'm a little sad it's sold out on NM website, but was wondering if you think it is worth the price tag on it.



I am quite curious too. Besides my recent Minnie Dinky purchase, it has been quite a long time (since the 1990s) that I've purchased any Coach bags full price. I am already having guilt and I don't even know if I am getting this bag or not! What do you think @K.E.W. ? Is it a keeper?


----------



## ziztur

I just want to say OH MY BAG that KH heart sequin Rogue is BEAUTIFUL and I NEEEED IT.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Heather gray. I had a tough time getting a good picture of the color but the photo I used comes closest. It looks a little bit darker in real life. The inside bag is oxblood.



That’s a nice simple but elegant bag!  I can see that it’s a big challenge to capture the color accurately....those grays are extra tricky!  To me, it even has a hint of green in it, maybe the green striped upholstery that it’s sitting on is influencing the color somehow, if that makes sense?

The bag is really lovely!


----------



## K.E.W.

fayden said:


> Are you obsessed with it? I'm a little sad it's sold out on NM website, but was wondering if you think it is worth the price tag on it.




I wouldn’t say I’m obsessed with it, but since it’s my first Coach (or ANY) bag purchase since probably last October, I felt it was time for a mini splurge, if you get my drift.  

It’s hard to judge if it’s worth the price tag — if you’re willing to pay that, then it’s worth it, no?  Between the beautiful smooth leather and the leather sequins on the heart, it’s a nice KH piece in quality Coach leather. If you can take it or leave it, it’s probably overpriced....but that would be the case for ANY bag.

Even though I haven’t carried her yet, I’m finding that the Rogue 25 is not as tiny as I had imagined, which is deadly for my wallet!  I’ve loved many previous Rogue 25 color releases that I passed up, wishing it was larger.  I think the 25 would make a cute crossbody size on days that I can pull off lugging less crap around, haha!  This scares me a little, honestly.  

I hope I answered your question!


----------



## K.E.W.

bluesh4rk said:


> I am quite curious too. Besides my recent Minnie Dinky purchase, it has been quite a long time (since the 1990s) that I've purchased any Coach bags full price. I am already having guilt and I don't even know if I am getting this bag or not! What do you think @K.E.W. ? Is it a keeper?



Yeah, I have not been as smart or selective as I imagine you have been, regarding any discipline with only buying items that are discounted or on sale.  I tend to jump in first and regret it later, ESPECIALLY with Coach’s trend to often mark down higher end leather bags, diluting the value, as is often discussed in here.  I used to be bitter about that, but ultimately have accepted that it was 100 percent my doing, or my choice, to throw money at Coach.  I have little respect for how they treat their loyal followers, but it’s still MY choice whether or not to continue making any purchase.

I hope I’m not sounding preachy here, but it’ gets so tiresome to constantly see how people take no accountability for their part in making poor decisions (about ANYTHING).  I’m one of the biggest offenders of that, but becoming more aware of it.  Just my 2 cents. 

Btw, she is a keeper, lol.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Guys, as I’ve noted, this bag was difficult to capture accurately — but hopefully you’ll get an idea of the overall look.
> 
> For starters, since Coach’s online photos show a great view of the bags interior, I focused mostly on exterior leather closeups and the actual holographic sequins that make up the heart, since I have seen NO details of the heart anywhere!  I actually took a chance on ordering it, as there was no clear photo available anywhere — probably still isn’t.
> 
> Fortunately, I’m okay with the sequin colors, albeit I would have preferred a more Redish/Orange theme, especially since Valentine’s Day is nearing, plus it would have been a nicer contrast to the gray/metallic silver leather.
> 
> I hung it up on my shower curtain rod for easier access, using bright bathroom lighting.  Parts of the straps are excluded to make the closeups easier to access.  Also, note that even though we keep calling the leather gray, it IS more of a Smokey metallic silver...and a matted silver, NOT shiny.  Anyway, since these photos are not going up on Ebay, I’m not looking for perfect shots.
> 
> LMK if you have any questions — Coach’s website accurately shows the interior and their mannequin model scales the size.  You can see that it’s a Rogue 25, much smaller than regular size.
> 
> I believe that the heart details will be the most valuable closeup for potential buyers to see, since all other parts might not be dealbreakers, as they’re already revealed online.  BTW, the extreme heart closeup is the more ACCURATE color of the sequins — the heart colors you see on the hanging bag are quite different than that one zoomed in shot...another example of how the holographic sequins vary from angle to angle ofbthe lens, altering the reflection colors...ugh!!


That is a great looking bag! 
More importantly, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my mom 2 years ago at 96, your mom was 91...still a big loss. I'm glad you have family support. I still have my moments when I think "i would give anything to have one more day." Be well!


----------



## finer_woman

SEWDimples said:


> The outlets in my state (NC) had 70% off sale today. I visited two outlets and purchased way too much stuff, most was on clearance. I should be on a ban, but I heard lots of retail items will be available after the 70% off sale ends.
> 
> Clearance Shoes (Chalk Rain Floral Rivets Nappa, Teal Penny, Wine Leila)
> 
> View attachment 3964094
> 
> 
> Clearance Hologram items (Charlie backpack, Lyla crossbody and wristlet)
> 
> View attachment 3964096
> 
> 
> Clearance Keith Haring Totes
> 
> View attachment 3964099
> 
> 
> Accessories (Clearance Bag charms, Regular price LMT coin cases, RP Crossbody wallet, RP jewelry)
> 
> View attachment 3964107



Great haul. I ordered the Charlie and wristlet but I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Lyla. That's what I get for trying to show restraint [emoji23]


----------



## SEWDimples

finer_woman said:


> Great haul. I ordered the Charlie and wristlet but I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Lyla. That's what I get for trying to show restraint [emoji23]


Thank you! I totally understand. I've passed on the Lyla several times. The SAs at my outlet held this one for me and pulled it out when I arrived at the event on Saturday morning. I was so excited and with 70% off, I could not resist any longer. The colors in this hologram collection are amazing. I hope you are able to find it.


----------



## zjones

Miats said:


> Are the snickers Coach too, it’s hard to see.  Beautiful combination though.



Yes! They’re the new gray nubuck leather ones.


----------



## finer_woman

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! I totally understand. I've passed on the Lyla several times. The SAs at my outlet held this one for me and pulled it out when I arrived at the event on Saturday morning. I was so excited and with 70% off, I could not resist any longer. The colors in this hologram collection are amazing. I hope you are able to find it.



Yeah if it doesn't show up restocked on FOS I may bite the bullet and go the ebay route. The Lyla really is a great simple crossbody style.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> That is a great looking bag!
> More importantly, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my mom 2 years ago at 96, your mom was 91...still a big loss. I'm glad you have family support. I still have my moments when I think "i would give anything to have one more day." Be well!




@Hobbsy....my mom did make it to almost 94, so we’re happy that she had a long run.  Your mom did well too, but as you said, you’d give anything to have another day with her. Thx for sharing that!


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> @Hobbsy....my mom did make it to almost 94, so we’re happy that she had a long run.  Your mom did well too, but as you said, you’d give anything to have another day with her. Thx for sharing that!


I'm so sorry for your loss. My MIL is 95. A few years ago, she said she knew she was going to live to 95. I don't know if she meant at least 95 or if she thinks the end is near. We're going to visit in a few months. Every time we go, we think it might be the last time, which is worrisome. I lost both of my parents many years ago. Both were in their 80s. I was with my mom the last time she was conscious and lucid. I told her I was going home and she said she was going home too.


----------



## Hbellis83

Debating if to keep!!!!


----------



## Hbellis83

Do I love tea rose?


----------



## whateve

Hbellis83 said:


> Debating if to keep!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969266
> View attachment 3969267


Why aren't you sure? The color is beautiful!


----------



## Hbellis83

whateve said:


> Why aren't you sure? The color is beautiful!


Think I will. It is pretty x


----------



## CoachMaven

Hbellis83 said:


> Debating if to keep!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969266
> View attachment 3969267


I just got this one too! I love it. I live in a super hot climate in Summer/Fall, so this is going to be my hot weather Rogue. I can wear it long strap and away from my torso in the hot months whereas my regular Rogues are heavy and I can imagine will make me feel gross wearing them.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My MIL is 95. A few years ago, she said she knew she was going to live to 95. I don't know if she meant at least 95 or if she thinks the end is near. We're going to visit in a few months. Every time we go, we think it might be the last time, which is worrisome. I lost both of my parents many years ago. Both were in their 80s. I was with my mom the last time she was conscious and lucid. I told her I was going home and she said she was going home too.



@whateve, I appreciate the story you shared about your own family.  I’m guessing your MIL meant she’s going to live to at least 95, since you’re visiting her soon and she’s still around.  But, yeah, when they hit their 90’s, any visit can be the final visit, sadly.  

Do you think your mom was hinting that her end was near?  Hopefully you’re remembering her better years when she was conscious and lucid.  My dad only made it to 82, thanks to that evil killer, cancer.  He was way too young, his mind was as sharp as a tack.  

I hope your MIL ain’t going anywhere soon.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> @whateve, I appreciate the story you shared about your own family.  I’m guessing your MIL meant she’s going to live to at least 95, since you’re visiting her soon and she’s still around.  But, yeah, when they hit their 90’s, any visit can be the final visit, sadly.
> 
> Do you think your mom was hinting that her end was near?  Hopefully you’re remembering her better years when she was conscious and lucid.  My dad only made it to 82, thanks to that evil killer, cancer.  He was way too young, his mind was as sharp as a tack.
> 
> I hope your MIL ain’t going anywhere soon.


Thank you. My mom had cancer. By that time it had spread everywhere and they were only giving palliative care. My dad was having trouble taking care of her. Even with my help, we were both weaklings and couldn't lift her easily. I was staying with them to help but he knew I couldn't leave my family for the long term so he found a family care facility for her. We had just settled her in there. She didn't want to be there. She had always said she didn't want to be put in a rest home. She only lasted there 2 days. I think she just gave up. Yes, I think when she said she was going home, she meant she was leaving this life. Before she got cancer, she had never been sick. My dad was the one with all the problems - high blood pressure, diabetes... yet he outlived her by several years. When he got really sick, he refused to go on dialysis and didn't last much longer after that. He died at home.


----------



## tealocean

Hbellis83 said:


> Debating if to keep!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969266
> View attachment 3969267


Gorgeous color! Do the decorations usually stay on well?


----------



## Natewmaldonado

It took 3 months for my made to order Rogue to finally arrive and it was so worth the wait!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Natewmaldonado said:


> View attachment 3970425
> 
> It took 3 months for my made to order Rogue to finally arrive and it was so worth the wait!



Oh my gosh, this is just stunning!!!  Beautifully-coordinated colour choices!  What size is it?


----------



## Natewmaldonado

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh my gosh, this is just stunning!!!  Beautifully-coordinated colour choices!  What size is it?


Thank you! It’s the Rogue large 36. It’s my first suede bag so I’m being very careful with it.


----------



## Karheart

Natewmaldonado said:


> View attachment 3970425
> 
> It took 3 months for my made to order Rogue to finally arrive and it was so worth the wait!


That is BEEEEEUTIFUL!!


----------



## fayden

I love it! really want a suede Rogue.


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Karheart said:


> That is BEEEEEUTIFUL!!


Thank you it’s so roomy too


----------



## Natewmaldonado

fayden said:


> I love it! really want a suede Rogue.


The suede makes the bag slouch perfectly when you put it down


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> Gorgeous color! Do the decorations usually stay on well?



Yes, they do. I have this exact bag, as well as the regular sized Rogue in oxblood with the rivets, they are on for good. I also asked the SAs at my local Coach stores about that, because I was hesitant at first and they said they have never heard of any bags with rivets ever losing them.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> Yes, they do. I have this exact bag, as well as the regular sized Rogue in oxblood with the rivets, they are on for good. I also asked the SAs at my local Coach stores about that, because I was hesitant at first and they said they have never heard of any bags with rivets ever losing them.


Thank you! That is great to know!


----------



## Teagaggle

Natewmaldonado said:


> View attachment 3970425
> 
> It took 3 months for my made to order Rogue to finally arrive and it was so worth the wait!


Beautiful! I love your monogrammed handtag also!


----------



## jlw05

tealocean said:


> Gorgeous color! Do the decorations usually stay on well?


I have the same bag as well, the dark turquoise with rivets-- I had one stud that popped off by accident. It was my own fault, trying to get the bag out of my gym locker. However, it was easily fixed with a little bit of super glue!


----------



## Teagaggle

Snagged this regular size Dinky on clearance @ Nordstrom. $100! Some minor scuffs but nothing a little moisturizer won't cure!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Teagaggle said:


> Snagged this regular size Dinky on clearance @ Nordstrom. $100! Some minor scuffs but nothing a little moisturizer won't cure!
> View attachment 3970881


 
Wow, nice find!!


----------



## tealocean

jlw05 said:


> I have the same bag as well, the dark turquoise with rivets-- I had one stud that popped off by accident. It was my own fault, trying to get the bag out of my gym locker. However, it was easily fixed with a little bit of super glue!


Thank you for sharing this! Do you think they're attached with glue initially? I want to eventually get the Parker with quilting & rivets and am concerned about them popping off and getting lost since they're small. Does quilting come undone on that style bag? I'd rather have that one than the plain black, but I don't know how well quilting and rivets last. I have children.  They don't intentionally damage my things, but the littlest will be interested in those little rivets.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Snagged this regular size Dinky on clearance @ Nordstrom. $100! Some minor scuffs but nothing a little moisturizer won't cure!
> View attachment 3970881


Beautiful! I just ordered a Chain Crossbody to keep inside a larger bag so I can grab it and go as needed. I think the Dinky has a little more room and prefer the strap on it.


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Thank you for sharing this! Do you think they're attached with glue initially? I want to eventually get the Parker with quilting & rivets and am concerned about them popping off and getting lost since they're small. Does quilting come undone on that style bag? I'd rather have that one than the plain black, but I don't know how well quilting and rivets last. I have children.  They don't intentionally damage my things, but the littlest will be interested in those little rivets.


I don't have experience with this, but I think Coach embellishments are usually securely attached. Years ago, I bought my daughter a sequin backpack and not a single sequin ever came off.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I don't have experience with this, but I think Coach embellishments are usually securely attached. Years ago, I bought my daughter a sequin backpack and not a single sequin ever came off.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Snagged this regular size Dinky on clearance @ Nordstrom. $100! Some minor scuffs but nothing a little moisturizer won't cure!
> View attachment 3970881



Wow what a score! Nice!


----------



## jlw05

tealocean said:


> Thank you for sharing this! Do you think they're attached with glue initially? I want to eventually get the Parker with quilting & rivets and am concerned about them popping off and getting lost since they're small. Does quilting come undone on that style bag? I'd rather have that one than the plain black, but I don't know how well quilting and rivets last. I have children.  They don't intentionally damage my things, but the littlest will be interested in those little rivets.



I don't think they would normally pop off unless you are really trying, or do what I did, hahaha. I couldn't tell if they are initially attached with glue, but they are kind of indented into the bag, if that makes any sense? They seem pretty secure overall. I hope that helps!


----------



## pianolize

Natewmaldonado said:


> View attachment 3970425
> 
> It took 3 months for my made to order Rogue to finally arrive and it was so worth the wait!


!!! This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Natewmaldonado said:


> View attachment 3970425
> 
> It took 3 months for my made to order Rogue to finally arrive and it was so worth the wait!


Truly gorgeous! I love the stamp on the hangtag too. [emoji41] 
Congrats!


----------



## tealocean

jlw05 said:


> I don't think they would normally pop off unless you are really trying, or do what I did, hahaha. I couldn't tell if they are initially attached with glue, but they are kind of indented into the bag, if that makes any sense? They seem pretty secure overall. I hope that helps!


Thank you! I was thinking of tufted furniture with a missing button and wondering if that would happen to a quilted riveted bag. I think I'll get one when it hopefully eventually goes on sale! I've been wanting this style bag for a while, and I like the size, look, and price of the Coach Parker!


----------



## bluesh4rk

@K.E.W. I noticed your KH Rogue had a plain leather lining the inside pockets. Have you checked out the Coach website lately? They have posted the KH bag and it has a patterned leather inside the pockets. I wonder why there is a difference?! I know you probably don't know the answer, just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## K.E.W.

bluesh4rk said:


> @K.E.W. I noticed your KH Rogue had a plain leather lining the inside pockets. Have you checked out the Coach website lately? They have posted the KH bag and it has a patterned leather inside the pockets. I wonder why there is a difference?! I know you probably don't know the answer, just wanted to put it out there.




Yeah I saw that earlier too...have no clue whatsoever why they’re different!  Thankfully, stuff like that doesn’t bother me, otherwise I’d be livid!  Maybe they changed it during production?  It would be funny if we find even a third or fourth lining choice...kind of like those hidden “Easter Eggs” you find on some CD’s.


----------



## Hbellis83

CoachMaven said:


> Yes, they do. I have this exact bag, as well as the regular sized Rogue in oxblood with the rivets, they are on for good. I also asked the SAs at my local Coach stores about that, because I was hesitant at first and they said they have never heard of any bags with rivets ever losing them.


Thanks for this. I was worried as I only want bags that will last forever!


----------



## Hbellis83

jlw05 said:


> I have the same bag as well, the dark turquoise with rivets-- I had one stud that popped off by accident. It was my own fault, trying to get the bag out of my gym locker. However, it was easily fixed with a little bit of super glue!


Do you like the bag


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Truly gorgeous! I love the stamp on the hangtag too. [emoji41]
> Congrats!




That really is a lovely combination and relatively neutral!  Congrats!

I’m curious, what color is the interior?  Would you be able to post it sometime?

Sorry if this went to wrong post, it was meant for @Natewmaldonado.


----------



## jlw05

Hbellis83 said:


> Do you like the bag


 
I love the bag, the color is gorgeous and the rivets make the bag pop, but they're not over the top. Wish the 25 was a tad bit bigger but the regular size Rogue is way too large for me.


----------



## Hbellis83

jlw05 said:


> I love the bag, the color is gorgeous and the rivets make the bag pop, but they're not over the top. Wish the 25 was a tad bit bigger but the regular size Rogue is way too large for me. [emoji2]


I have 31 in melon. It's perfect for my day to day. I think the 25 will be my going out bag!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Thank you for sharing this! Do you think they're attached with glue initially? I want to eventually get the Parker with quilting & rivets and am concerned about them popping off and getting lost since they're small. Does quilting come undone on that style bag? I'd rather have that one than the plain black, but I don't know how well quilting and rivets last. I have children.  They don't intentionally damage my things, but the littlest will be interested in those little rivets.


I have a rivets dinky and they are attached like spikes through the leather and then tamped down. I had a rivet come off mine and I couldn't push back through and tamp. I went to the craft store and bought a stick on one and glued it down. Good as new lol   It's the square gold one above the turnlock.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> I have a rivets dinky and they are attached like spikes through the leather and then tamped down. I had a rivet come off mine and I couldn't push back through and tamp. I went to the craft store and bought a stick on one and glued it down. Good as new lol   It's the square gold one above the turnlock.


Great job!  You can barely see a difference until I really looked.  It looks a teeny bit smaller than the other gold square ones but you really have to look....or just the angle makes it look a little smaller.  Nice fix!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> I have a rivets dinky and they are attached like spikes through the leather and then tamped down. I had a rivet come off mine and I couldn't push back through and tamp. I went to the craft store and bought a stick on one and glued it down. Good as new lol   It's the square gold one above the turnlock.


Wow! It matches perfectly, and what a beautiful bag!  Thank you! It's good to know that's such a simple fix, and the Parker has just the tiny beads so that should be an easy fix...when and if I get one!


----------



## pianolize

holiday123 said:


> I have a rivets dinky and they are attached like spikes through the leather and then tamped down. I had a rivet come off mine and I couldn't push back through and tamp. I went to the craft store and bought a stick on one and glued it down. Good as new lol   It's the square gold one above the turnlock.


 Wow, SO impressed!! Though, disappointing/surprising it would happen in the first place...


----------



## holiday123

pianolize said:


> Wow, SO impressed!! Though, disappointing/surprising it would happen in the first place...


I'm not very easy on my bags  last night I put a large scratch in my black link rogue tote, I a little excited grabbing it off my car seat I guess haha.  Good thing glove tan is rather forgiving.

It was an easy fix. I got a sheet of 27 stick ons for $2 so I figure I have 26 more tries to get it on there straighter if It comes off again


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Wow! It matches perfectly, and what a beautiful bag!  Thank you! It's good to know that's such a simple fix, and the Parker has just the tiny beads so that should be an easy fix...when and if I get one!


Thank you, Parker  is beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Great job!  You can barely see a difference until I really looked.  It looks a teeny bit smaller than the other gold square ones but you really have to look....or just the angle makes it look a little smaller.  Nice fix!


Thank you. It was my first try and I'm not at all crafty


----------



## Esquared72

Was so happy to find this at the outlet today. With markdowns, it rang up at $50. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

eehlers said:


> Was so happy to find this at the outlet today. With markdowns, it rang up at $50. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3971791


Congrats! That is a great deal. I have 2 KH watches. Enjoy!


----------



## bluesh4rk

@eehlers that is a pretty watch! Enjoy!


----------



## goodbyeblues

I haven't shared in a while so here is what I got in the past few months! The wristlet was a Christmas gift, the card holder and Mercer 30 I bought preloved. Mercer is the newest and I'm really happy with it so far! Love the design and the size is perfect for me!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Was so happy to find this at the outlet today. With markdowns, it rang up at $50. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3971791



Wow what a deal! Nice!!!


----------



## Stephg

My new goodies from the outlet today [emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> My new goodies from the outlet today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3972098


So pretty! And red flowers add a great pop! I don't have any purse charms yet but ordered the pink tea roses. What is the small black pouch, an id pouch?


----------



## Stephg

tealocean said:


> So pretty! And red flowers add a great pop! I don't have any purse charms yet but ordered the pink tea roses. What is the small black pouch, an id pouch?



Mini skinny id pouch in hologram. Super cute piece, I couldn't leave it behind when it was only $19!


----------



## SEWDimples

goodbyeblues said:


> I haven't shared in a while so here is what I got in the past few months! The wristlet was a Christmas gift, the card holder and Mercer 30 I bought preloved. Mercer is the newest and I'm really happy with it so far! Love the design and the size is perfect for me!
> View attachment 3971857



Congrats! Love the color and tea roses on the Mercer. It looks to be in great condition. Do you like the card case? Enjoy your new beauties.



Stephg said:


> My new goodies from the outlet today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3972098


Congrats on your haul. The outlet sale is crazy good right now. I just bought 3 more shoes/sneakers. Enjoy!


----------



## pianolize

holiday123 said:


> I'm not very easy on my bags  last night I put a large scratch in my black link rogue tote, I a little excited grabbing it off my car seat I guess haha.  Good thing glove tan is rather forgiving.
> 
> It was an easy fix. I got a sheet of 27 stick ons for $2 so I figure I have 26 more tries to get it on there straighter if It comes off again


----------



## Rose_Hana

Finally got a Rogue in Prussian, and in good condition! Been lusting after the Rogue in this color for a while now  Also, got a Parker after visiting my boutique, love at first sight


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> Mini skinny id pouch in hologram. Super cute piece, I couldn't leave it behind when it was only $19!


Congratulations on a great deal! I've been eyeing that Mini Skinny ID pouch! Very Cute!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the color and tea roses on the Mercer. It looks to be in great condition. Do you like the card case? Enjoy your new beauties.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your haul. The outlet sale is crazy good right now. I just bought 3 more shoes/sneakers. Enjoy!


What shoes did you get?


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> What shoes did you get?


Hi @whateve. I got Tassel Greenwich Drive shoe in Blush and Saddle for $50 and C121 Floral sneaker in Cornflower for $44. Each pair is really comfortable.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @whateve. I got Tassel Greenwich Drive shoe in Blush and Saddle for $50 and C121 Floral sneaker in Cornflower for $44. Each pair is really comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3972296


What great deals! They are all so cute! They aren't on FOS. Did you get your normal size? I used to be able to order the same size in Coach shoes, but the last time I was at the store, I had to go 1/2 size down in the sneakers, and 1/2 size up in the loafers. 

I bought the Roccasin slip on in anthracite from SAS, and I don't want to see it show up at the outlet for a lot less than I paid.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> What great deals! They are all so cute! They aren't on FOS. Did you get your normal size? I used to be able to order the same size in Coach shoes, but the last time I was at the store, I had to go 1/2 size down in the sneakers, and 1/2 size up in the loafers.
> 
> I bought the Roccasin slip on in anthracite from SAS, and I don't want to see it show up at the outlet for a lot less than I paid.


Thanks! Yes, I bought these sneakers in 1/2 smaller, but bought the loafer in my normal size. I'll be glad when this 70% off sale ends.


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> My new goodies from the outlet today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3972098



Love this!!!! The flower details on the side are just gorgeous...❤️


----------



## bluesh4rk

goodbyeblues said:


> I haven't shared in a while so here is what I got in the past few months! The wristlet was a Christmas gift, the card holder and Mercer 30 I bought preloved. Mercer is the newest and I'm really happy with it so far! Love the design and the size is perfect for me!
> View attachment 3971857



I love your Willow Floral Mercer. I also have one! Mine is a hot pink.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

K.E.W. said:


> Guys, as I’ve noted, this bag was difficult to capture accurately — but hopefully you’ll get an idea of the overall look.



HI K.E.W.--thanks for posting all the pictures of the Coach x KH Rogue 25! I haven't had a chance to see it in person yet, but I love the look of the bag. Do you think the leather is delicate? I"m wondering if it will hold up over time. Thoughts? 

TIA!


----------



## finer_woman

Stephg said:


> My new goodies from the outlet today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3972098


Ugh I'm so weak and impressionable. Now I want that Margot.


----------



## goodbyeblues

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the color and tea roses on the Mercer. It looks to be in great condition. Do you like the card case? Enjoy your new beauties.


I really like the card case, it's great if you have a LOT of cards! I wouldn't recommend for a small bag though, because it gets pretty bulky when full. But it's so beautiful and I know I can use it for extra cards that I don't use every day.



bluesh4rk said:


> I love your Willow Floral Mercer. I also have one! Mine is a hot pink.


Thanks! The pink is so beautiful! I love hot pink bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

goodbyeblues said:


> I really like the card case, it's great if you have a LOT of cards! I wouldn't recommend for a small bag though, because it gets pretty bulky when full. But it's so beautiful and I know I can use it for extra cards that I don't use every day.
> 
> 
> Thanks! The pink is so beautiful! I love hot pink bags.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @whateve. I got Tassel Greenwich Drive shoe in Blush and Saddle for $50 and C121 Floral sneaker in Cornflower for $44. Each pair is really comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3972296




Wow, congrats on yet another bargain haul!!  You are Numero Uno in Bargain Finds!!  Are there enough days of the week to wear all your new shoes? 

PS.  Do you store your shoes with the shoe trees left inside?  I should do that ...the shoes really keep their shape don’t they?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @whateve. I got Tassel Greenwich Drive shoe in Blush and Saddle for $50 and C121 Floral sneaker in Cornflower for $44. Each pair is really comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3972296


Another set of great finds! [emoji106]


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, congrats on yet another bargain haul!!  You are Numero Uno in Bargain Finds!!  Are there enough days of the week to wear all your new shoes?
> 
> PS.  Do you store your shoes with the shoe trees left inside?  I should do that ...the shoes really keep their shape don’t they?


I don't. I guess I'm too lazy.


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, congrats on yet another bargain haul!!  You are Numero Uno in Bargain Finds!!  Are there enough days of the week to wear all your new shoes?
> 
> PS.  Do you store your shoes with the shoe trees left inside?  I should do that ...the shoes really keep their shape don’t they?



Hi @K.E.W. I love shoes and I needed more comfortable shoes. Plus they are cheaper than handbags, especially on sale.

Initially, I keep the trees in the shoes, but remove them once I start wearing the shoes.



carterazo said:


> Another set of great finds! [emoji106]



Thank you! I've been wanting a pair of pink shoes in suede.


----------



## tealocean

finer_woman said:


> Ugh I'm so weak and impressionable. Now I want that Margot.


Me too! Margot is one of my favorites!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Ah! My new spring fling. Parker in Peony Multi (aka pink)


----------



## gr8onteej

KH Boombox hangtag and bag charm.
I think I liked the idea of them more than I actually like them.  I’ll see what they look like on a bag but I’m thinking that both may get returned.


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> KH Boombox hangtag and bag charm.
> I think I liked the idea of them more than I actually like them.  I’ll see what they look like on a bag but I’m thinking that both may get returned.
> View attachment 3973816


I love the light color one, the darker color is a little hard to make out what it is, at least for me.


----------



## gr8onteej

Hobbsy said:


> I love the light color one, the darker color is a little hard to make out what it is, at l3ast for me.



I thought the same. The glitter on the hangtag is very overpowering.  The bag charm is nicer.


----------



## Stephg

finer_woman said:


> Ugh I'm so weak and impressionable. Now I want that Margot.



LOL! I've had 2 people send me messages saying they bought it after seeing my pic! It's such a pretty bag!


----------



## dgphoto

Rose_Hana said:


> Finally got a Rogue in Prussian, and in good condition! Been lusting after the Rogue in this color for a while now  Also, got a Parker after visiting my boutique, love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 3972278
> View attachment 3972279



Both gorgeous bags, congratulations!!!


----------



## PurseLover85

My New Parker!   I'm in love!


----------



## Lucylu29

Went to the Coach store in the Multiplaza mall in Panama City, Panama last week. They still have a sale going on and I was able to get the melon Swagger on sale. It's still full price on the website in the US. I also have the melon Rogue so I guess there's just something about that color that's just grown on me. For the Swagger fans, I absolutely love the new design of the Swagger 27. I had the oxblood Swagger 27 at one time but I didn't like that it had only one section so I gave it to my stepdaughter. This new design has three sections like the Rogue and also a pocket in the back of the bag. The two side pockets are also lined in leather. 
While I was there I also saw a new Swagger in what seemed to be a beechwood color that had links instead of the strap that goes around the bag with the turnlocks. I haven't seen that on the US website yet. I almost bought it but the strip of leather on the sides and the long strap were a mustardy yellow color that I didn't care for. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







They also changed the position where the long strap attaches to the bag and used dog leash clips instead. No more accidents with the strap unclipping at the wrong time!


And the strap adjustment is redesigned. Whoever came up with this is a genius! It is all one continuous loop so that you don't have the end of the strap sticking out awkwardly when you shorten it. 


A few more pictures for the authenticators:






I am absolutely in love with this bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

My new Charlie in Washed Red. I'm usually a 1941girl but am loving this...sooooo easy for weekday work.  My 2nd one (I have Ivy as well). Interior is a slightly darker red.


----------



## Teagaggle

Lucylu29 said:


> Went to the Coach store in the Multiplaza mall in Panama City, Panama last week. They still have a sale going on and I was able to get the melon Swagger on sale. It's still full price on the website in the US. I also have the melon Rogue so I guess there's just something about that color that's just grown on me. For the Swagger fans, I absolutely love the new design of the Swagger 27. I had the oxblood Swagger 27 at one time but I didn't like that it had only one section so I gave it to my stepdaughter. This new design has three sections like the Rogue and also a pocket in the back of the bag. The two side pockets are also lined in leather.
> While I was there I also saw a new Swagger in what seemed to be a beechwood color that had links instead of the strap that goes around the bag with the turnlocks. I haven't seen that on the US website yet. I almost bought it but the strip of leather on the sides and the long strap were a mustardy yellow color that I didn't care for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974920
> 
> View attachment 3974923
> 
> View attachment 3974924
> 
> They also changed the position where the long strap attaches to the bag and used dog leash clips instead. No more accidents with the strap unclipping at the wrong time!
> View attachment 3974925
> 
> And the strap adjustment is redesigned. Whoever came up with this is a genius! It is all one continuous loop so that you don't have the end of the strap sticking out awkwardly when you shorten it.
> View attachment 3974926
> 
> A few more pictures for the authenticators:
> View attachment 3974935
> 
> View attachment 3974936
> 
> View attachment 3974937
> 
> I am absolutely in love with this bag!


What a great review! I had no idea they redesigned the entire bag. I had only noticed the back exterior pocket. I'll need to take a closer look at this! Enjoy her!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> My new Charlie in Washed Red. I'm usually a 1941girl but am loving this...sooooo easy for weekday work.  My 2nd one (I have Ivy as well). Interior is a slightly darker red.
> View attachment 3974942



It looks nice in this colour!  Maybe I shouldn't have written it off so quickly.


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> It looks nice in this colour!  Maybe I shouldn't have written it off so quickly.


I'm telling you...take a second look. I ordered Ivy thru Nordstrom & have been carrying it for a week. It's great for me!


----------



## zjones

Royal blue tea rose camera bag! 1941 collection, scalloped edges, little tea rose details in hidden places, “C”-link strap, front pocket secures with the tea rose turnlock, inside zippered and open pockets with a fun floral print.

View attachment 3974999
View attachment 3975002

View attachment 3975003
View attachment 3975004
View attachment 3975005
View attachment 3975007
View attachment 3975008
View attachment 3975009
View attachment 3975010
View attachment 3975011


----------



## whateve

zjones said:


> Royal blue tea rose camera bag! 1941 collection, scalloped edges, little tea rose details in hidden places, “C”-link strap, front pocket secures with the tea rose turnlock, inside zippered and open pockets with a fun floral print.
> 
> View attachment 3974999
> View attachment 3975002
> 
> View attachment 3975003
> View attachment 3975004
> View attachment 3975005
> View attachment 3975007
> View attachment 3975008
> View attachment 3975009
> View attachment 3975010
> View attachment 3975011


Do you love it? Is it a very dark navy?  What can you fit inside?


----------



## Lucylu29

Teagaggle said:


> What a great review! I had no idea they redesigned the entire bag. I had only noticed the back exterior pocket. I'll need to take a closer look at this! Enjoy her!



Thanks! It is quite an improvement.


----------



## zjones

Yes! It is a very dark blue but almost with some hints of purple. You can fit a cosmetic case 17 plus at least a small wallet and probably room for a couple other smaller items. Very roomy, IMO.

...now to buy the cosmetic case!


----------



## Lucylu29

Teagaggle said:


> My new Charlie in Washed Red. I'm usually a 1941girl but am loving this...sooooo easy for weekday work.  My 2nd one (I have Ivy as well). Interior is a slightly darker red.
> View attachment 3974942



Pretty color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Yes! It is a very dark blue but almost with some hints of purple. You can fit a cosmetic case 17 plus at least a small wallet and probably room for a couple other smaller items. Very roomy, IMO.
> 
> ...now to buy the cosmetic case!



How is the strap length?


----------



## zjones

I'm 5' 8" and it hits me right about the hip line.


----------



## wintotty

Totally different, but both pretty


----------



## houseof999

wintotty said:


> Totally different, but both pretty


[emoji7] this is what I'm afraid am going to end up with tomorrow!


----------



## sb2

My new shoes from last outlet sale. I love the story patch added inside they are a little stiff right now but should loosen up nicely. I’m a bit disappointed though because the stock pict showed a turn lock on the lace but it’s only a plaque.  Although o guess I don’t have to worry about that breaking like the turn lock


----------



## whateve

sb2 said:


> View attachment 3976137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes from last outlet sale. I love the story patch added inside they are a little stiff right now but should loosen up nicely. I’m a bit disappointed though because the stock pict showed a turn lock on the lace but it’s only a plaque.  Although o guess I don’t have to worry about that breaking like the turn lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976129
> View attachment 3976130
> View attachment 3976131


I would be disappointed the turnlock is missing too! I got some new Coach shoes recently. I'll have to look for a storypatch. I was surprised mine came with a dustbag.


----------



## sb2

whateve said:


> I would be disappointed the turnlock is missing too! I got some new Coach shoes recently. I'll have to look for a storypatch. I was surprised mine came with a dustbag.



I haven’t had any come with a dust bag from Coach but I try and keep all mine in the original box when not wearing so I wouldn’t use a dust bag for them.  And ya the turn lock is what drew me to them to begin with but I like them with out too .  I wonder if anyone else ordered these and got them the same way.


----------



## whateve

sb2 said:


> I haven’t had any come with a dust bag from Coach but I try and keep all mine in the original box when not wearing so I wouldn’t use a dust bag for them.  And ya the turn lock is what drew me to them to begin with but I like them with out too .  I wonder if anyone else ordered these and got them the same way.


I ordered mine from SAS. They are the first Coach shoes I've gotten with a dustbag. I'm not going to use it. I can't see the point of putting shoes with dirty soles in a dustbag. I just checked; mine don't have a storypatch. They are loafers, so maybe there wasn't room.


----------



## ivdw

New market tote, love it!


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> New market tote, love it!


----------



## tealocean

ivdw said:


> View attachment 3976940


Nice! Lovely color!


----------



## MKB0925

ivdw said:


> View attachment 3976940



What a pretty color!


----------



## jcnc

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3973757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! My new spring fling. Parker in Peony Multi (aka pink)


Beautiful!!! I have lusting after the Parker and the pink is TDF


----------



## fayden

Just got this in, a little scared the leather sequins will fall off. Coin Purse Keith Haring.


----------



## Pagan

fayden said:


> View attachment 3977805
> View attachment 3977806
> View attachment 3977807
> View attachment 3977808
> View attachment 3977809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this in, a little scared the leather sequins will fall off. Coin Purse Keith Haring.



It’s a lot bigger than I had imagined. Are the sequins leather? Nice touch.


----------



## Silkpearl

So pretty! Love it!


fayden said:


> View attachment 3977805
> View attachment 3977806
> View attachment 3977807
> View attachment 3977808
> View attachment 3977809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this in, a little scared the leather sequins will fall off. Coin Purse Keith Haring.


----------



## Wendyann7

fayden said:


> View attachment 3977805
> View attachment 3977806
> View attachment 3977807
> View attachment 3977808
> View attachment 3977809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this in, a little scared the leather sequins will fall off. Coin Purse Keith Haring.




So excited to get mine today!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## fayden

Pagan said:


> It’s a lot bigger than I had imagined. Are the sequins leather? Nice touch.


Yep they are leather sequins.


----------



## Bagmedic

fayden said:


> View attachment 3977805
> View attachment 3977806
> View attachment 3977807
> View attachment 3977808
> View attachment 3977809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this in, a little scared the leather sequins will fall off. Coin Purse Keith Haring.



Your camera picks up the details so nicely!  I may have to go order one tomorrow!  I have to stop by the store to bring a bag in for repair so I may have to have this even though I never buy full price.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fayden said:


> View attachment 3977805
> View attachment 3977806
> View attachment 3977807
> View attachment 3977808
> View attachment 3977809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this in, a little scared the leather sequins will fall off. Coin Purse Keith Haring.




I LOVE this!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JazzyMac

Coach Create Reveal...thread here.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-create-reveal-soft-wallet.980800/


----------



## Laurie Lou

Joining the KH Heart Kisslock Pouch club lol.


----------



## momofgirls

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3978371
> 
> 
> Joining the KH Heart Kisslock Pouch club lol.


Love this


----------



## Laurie Lou

momofgirls said:


> Love this



Thanks, me too! It’s a little bigger than I thought, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## CoachMaven

That KH pouch is so adorable! *I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it*


----------



## Bagmedic

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3978371
> 
> 
> Joining the KH Heart Kisslock Pouch club lol.


I love the tea rose kisslock and the tea rose on the side as seen in Fayden's reveal!  A very special touch!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Bagmedic said:


> I love the tea rose kisslock and the tea rose on the side as seen in Fayden's reveal!  A very special touch!



The roses on the sides were another surprise for me, I didn’t notice them before.


----------



## fayden

Just got the KH Rogue 25 in. I'm a little unsure if I will keep it though, the leather is very smooth and kind of plastic-y but I really love the color of it. I kinda wish it were pebbled like the CP. What do you think?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

fayden said:


> Just got the KH Rogue 25 in. I'm a little unsure if I will keep it though, the leather is very smooth and kind of plastic-y but I really love the color of it. I kinda wish it were pebbled like the CP. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3978485
> View attachment 3978486
> View attachment 3978487
> View attachment 3978488


I saw it in store and loved it! The SA had it sitting out for a quick second. I don't remember it feeling any different from other smooth Rogues, but it was just a quick flash and I was kind of sneaking a look, hehe. I do love and prefer smooth leather over pebbled, and if this leather is the same as other pebbled (which I think it is, but I can't say for sure) I think it will age/patina beautifully! I love my 1941 smooth leather crossbody clutch. But if it's not love, it's not love and you shouldn't keep it!


----------



## Shereese90805

So happy with this gorgeous bag OMGOODNESS!!! Its SOOO PRETTY ladies!! So happy COACH has a new designer that is really bringing some really GORGEOUS pieces to the table! : )


----------



## BeachBagGal

My FOS goodies! [emoji173]️ them all!! Crossbody clutch in yellow, wristlet 19 in black w/ lacquer rivets, and Isla crossbody in Poppy - totally feels like a FP bag to me!! Thanks @holiday123  for helping me make the decision to go for it. Lol.


----------



## LL777

I’m in love


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> I’m in love


She's a beauty! I was at my local store & another customer of my SA was there purchasing that as well as some accessories to go with it; a bandana scarf & a patchwork like zip around wallet, which I don't think have hit the site yet. I'm not a gold/brass hardware girl but that was a beautiful combo. The bag is substantial & very rich looking. Enjoy!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

My three newest mini skinny wallets!!! ☺


----------



## momofgirls

SEWDimples said:


> Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle. I'm so happy that I finally got one in this size.
> 
> View attachment 3936623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936627


Hi,  did you find your saddle Rogue having some dark areas in the leather?


----------



## zjones

My second piece of Coach ready-to-wear:




Next on my list is a pair of the sport slides with cherry patches! And that gorgeous smoke gray mailbox bag, if it ever appears at JAX!


----------



## BeachBagGal

AManIntoFashion said:


> My three newest mini skinny wallets!!! [emoji5]



I LOVE the fruit one! I almost bought something  in this pattern. It has a retro feel to it - dig it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> My second piece of Coach ready-to-wear:
> 
> View attachment 3980498
> 
> 
> Next on my list is a pair of the sport slides with cherry patches! And that gorgeous smoke gray mailbox bag, if it ever appears at JAX!



Very cool! [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

momofgirls said:


> Hi,  did you find your saddle Rogue having some dark areas in the leather?


I did not find dark areas, but I did see 2 dark spots, which looks like something drop on the bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> I’m in love


Hi @LL777. Congrats! This apricot double swagger looks amazing. I have it on my list along with the Navy color. Enjoy!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE the fruit one! I almost bought something  in this pattern. It has a retro feel to it - dig it.


Thank you! It does. I wish the 1941 cherry print was available in mini skinnies as well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you! It does. I wish the 1941 cherry print was available in mini skinnies as well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I agree! [emoji523]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Error


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> ^^^^I agree! [emoji523]


----------



## BeachBagGal

^^^^ Apparently I’m having typing issues tonite[emoji15]. So moving along... [emoji14]


----------



## LL777

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @LL777. Congrats! This apricot double swagger looks amazing. I have it on my list along with the Navy color. Enjoy!


Thank you, the store didn’t have the navy color. So, they ordered it for me. I really love this bag. It’s so beautiful the picture doesn’t do it justice


----------



## tealocean

AManIntoFashion said:


> My three newest mini skinny wallets!!! ☺


Especially love the berries!


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Thank you, the store didn’t have the navy color. So, they ordered it for me. I really love this bag. It’s so beautiful the picture doesn’t do it justice


Cool. I cannot wait to see your actual pictures of the Navy. I was planning on purchasing Cooper until I saw pictures of the new Double Swagger. It looks amazing. Does the leather feel the same as other bags with smooth glovetanned leather? Congrats!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

tealocean said:


> Especially love the berries!


Thank you, the patterns are neat and summery!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3978371
> 
> 
> Joining the KH Heart Kisslock Pouch club lol.


I'm in love with this.... why don't I see it on the Coach website? Is it in-store only?


----------



## Laurie Lou

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm in love with this.... why don't I see it on the Coach website? Is it in-store only?



I think they may be close to being sold out.....I think I saw in another thread that it can still be ordered by a SA by there aren’t a lot left.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laurie Lou said:


> I think they may be close to being sold out.....I think I saw in another thread that it can still be ordered by a SA by there aren’t a lot left.


Thank you


----------



## Laurie Lou

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you



No problem....I just noticed that it was off the site today....it does still show up, if you do like a google search or if you had it in your “wish list”, it’ll say “coming soon”....lol that usually means it’s sold out or close to being sold out....why they don’t just say sold out or low stock is beyond me.....the “coming soon” is misleading.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laurie Lou said:


> No problem....I just noticed that it was off the site today....it does still show up, if you do like a google search or if you had it in your “wish list”, it’ll say “coming soon”....lol that usually means it’s sold out or close to being sold out....why they don’t just say sold out or low stock is beyond me.....the “coming soon” is misleading.


I'll call my local store and see if they can hook me up... fingers crossed. It's for my mom, she loves kisslock closures on small wallets.


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> No problem....I just noticed that it was off the site today....it does still show up, if you do like a google search or if you had it in your “wish list”, it’ll say “coming soon”....lol that usually means it’s sold out or close to being sold out....why they don’t just say sold out or low stock is beyond me.....the “coming soon” is misleading.


Um yeah that's how I missed out on prairie rivets kisslock satchel. It never showed up for purchase, only "coming soon". Then when I finally called it was sold out.I I'm still upset about it. [emoji35]


----------



## Laurie Lou

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'll call my local store and see if they can hook me up... fingers crossed. It's for my mom, she loves kisslock closures on small wallets.



Good luck!


----------



## Laurie Lou

houseof999 said:


> Um yeah that's how I missed out on prairie rivets kisslock satchel. It never showed up for purchase, only "coming soon". Then when I finally called it was sold out.I I'm still upset about it. [emoji35]



Yeah they did that with the Turnlock Card Pouches too....thankfully a SA on here told me to call Coach House in NY, otherwise I would have missed out. I would have thought they would fixed that when they updated the site. [emoji58][emoji19]


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> Yeah they did that with the Turnlock Card Pouches too....thankfully a SA on here told me to call Coach House in NY, otherwise I would have missed out. I would have thought they would fixed that when they updated the site. [emoji58][emoji19]


I got extremely lucky with the Iris one cuz I was on the phone with customer service asking about the red one and she told me there was only one left and in that color so I ordered it.


----------



## Bagmedic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'll call my local store and see if they can hook me up... fingers crossed. It's for my mom, she loves kisslock closures on small wallets.


There were 68 left as of Sat evening when I ordered mine via a store SA.  Only in stores now and no longer in the warehouse.  Must be why they took it off the website.  It has been off the site since at least Sat.  Good luck!


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> There were 68 left as of Sat evening when I ordered mine via a store SA.  Only in stores now and no longer in the warehouse.  Must be why they took it off the website.  It has been off the site since at least Sat.  Good luck!


Only 68? This is upsetting!  I talked to customer service chat the other day as I'm still undecided and was told it will be online first week of March.


----------



## fan2daryl

PurseLover85 said:


> My New Parker!   I'm in love!


Looks beautiful, I almost bought it the other day, still contemplating.


----------



## fan2daryl

Rose_Hana said:


> Finally got a Rogue in Prussian, and in good condition! Been lusting after the Rogue in this color for a while now  Also, got a Parker after visiting my boutique, love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 3972278
> View attachment 3972279


The blue is amazing, what a great color!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laurie Lou said:


> Good luck!





Bagmedic said:


> There were 68 left as of Sat evening when I ordered mine via a store SA.  Only in stores now and no longer in the warehouse.  Must be why they took it off the website.  It has been off the site since at least Sat.  Good luck!


Thank you for the help ladies! My store had 2 left... just ordered one sent to mom... she'll love it I'm sure!


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Only 68? This is upsetting!  I talked to customer service chat the other day as I'm still undecided and was told it will be online first week of March.


Maybe they are holding out so they have some for official release?  Seems odd they would only make so many and then have none for the big reveal.  I think they like to create a supply and demand frenzy and then later come up with more stock.


----------



## fayden

I'm still debating if I should keep the kiss lock pouch. I'm just so scared the leather sequins will get damaged and fall off!


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> I'm still debating if I should keep the kiss lock pouch. I'm just so scared the leather sequins will get damaged and fall off!


I really don't think they will. Most Coach items are well constructed.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fayden said:


> I'm still debating if I should keep the kiss lock pouch. I'm just so scared the leather sequins will get damaged and fall off!


I was worried about the tea rose items as well, before I bought some. I think as long as it's not an everyday wallet it should be ok. If it was a daily use wallet then maybe not? I change out wallets the same as bags and I think rotation could help w/wear&tear issues.


----------



## fayden

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was worried about the tea rose items as well, before I bought some. I think as long as it's not an everyday wallet it should be ok. If it was a daily use wallet then maybe not? I change out wallets the same as bags and I think rotation could help w/wear&tear issues.


hmmmm I'm too lazy to change out wallets regularly. I'm thinking I'll probably have to return it.


----------



## Chihua5

fayden said:


> hmmmm I'm too lazy to change out wallets regularly. I'm thinking I'll probably have to return it.


I have the Rodarte small clutch that has the sequins all over the front of it.  I use it as my “cosmetic/wallet”  bag in my totes.  When I first received it, there were two floppy sequins in the corner that I was concern about so I put a drop of glue on them to keep them down. I have used the clutch tons of time on my trips into the city and I have used it plenty pulling in and out of my tote, I haven’t lost a sequin nor does it look used, still as new as when I bought it.  This also has many more sequins then the KH one.  

If you’re still not sure, I would hold off on returning until right before your return date as this item may be sold out and you might not be able to get it later if you decide you did want it.


----------



## fayden

Chihua5 said:


> I have the Rodarte small clutch that has the sequins all over the front of it.  I use it as my “cosmetic/wallet”  bag in my totes.  When I first received it, there were two floppy sequins in the corner that I was concern about so I put a drop of glue on them to keep them down. I have used the clutch tons of time on my trips into the city and I have used it plenty pulling in and out of my tote, I haven’t lost a sequin nor does it look used, still as new as when I bought it.  This also has many more sequins then the KH one.
> 
> If you’re still not sure, I would hold off on returning until right before your return date as this item may be sold out and you might not be able to get it later if you decide you did want it.



Thank you for your experience! That makes me feel a little better if I decide to keep it. I will hold on to it a little longer, I'm sure it will sell out pretty fast too. I'll see if Coach releases anything else I feel like I might need.


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe they are holding out so they have some for official release?  Seems odd they would only make so many and then have none for the big reveal.  I think they like to create a supply and demand frenzy and then later come up with more stock.


 I've been wondering this! It's why I'm sitting on both, because I LOVE LOVE LOVE them, but not sure if I'd go for them FP. I do love them in that way I'd be devastated if I couldn't get them later, though, so this is a first for me (!!!)



fayden said:


> I'm still debating if I should keep the kiss lock pouch. I'm just so scared the leather sequins will get damaged and fall off!


 That was also my initial concern, but they seem pretty tight in there! The pouch would be shuffling around inside another bag though, so that's what I wonder.


----------



## Nat_CAN

zjones said:


> Coach x Keith Haring boombox camera bag in ice pink.
> 
> View attachment 3944218
> 
> View attachment 3944219
> 
> View attachment 3944220
> View attachment 3944221
> View attachment 3944222


The bag is cute.  I'm tossing between sky blue and ice pink.  Your bag look very cream in the picture.  Is it more pink in real life?  Is the bag heavy?  I don't like heavy bag.  TIA!


----------



## Bagmedic

Chihua5 said:


> I have the Rodarte small clutch that has the sequins all over the front of it.  I use it as my “cosmetic/wallet”  bag in my totes.  When I first received it, there were two floppy sequins in the corner that I was concern about so I put a drop of glue on them to keep them down. I have used the clutch tons of time on my trips into the city and I have used it plenty pulling in and out of my tote, I haven’t lost a sequin nor does it look used, still as new as when I bought it.  This also has many more sequins then the KH one.
> 
> If you’re still not sure, I would hold off on returning until right before your return date as this item may be sold out and you might not be able to get it later if you decide you did want it.


Good to know!  I have the small Rodarte clutch, too, and had concerns about the sequins.  I bought it as more of a special occasion clutch so haven't used it.  Good to know you have been using it and it is holding up.  My HK coin purse arrives tomorrow and can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bagmedic

pianolize said:


> I've been wondering this! It's why I'm sitting on both, because I LOVE LOVE LOVE them, but not sure if I'd go for them FP. I do love them in that way I'd be devastated if I couldn't get them later, though, so this is a first for me (!!!)
> 
> That was also my initial concern, but they seem pretty tight in there! The pouch would be shuffling around inside another bag though, so that's what I wonder.


I'm not sure the HK items wind up being part of any PCEs.  Usually the really good stuff is excluded.


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> I'm not sure the HK items wind up being part of any PCEs.  Usually the really good stuff is excluded.


They at the store have always insisted they don't. I sure hope they mean it!!! We'll see...


----------



## Hbellis83

2 bags. So different. Which to keep. Need to send green back tomorrow if decide not to keep!
So hard


----------



## CoachMaven

Hbellis83 said:


> 2 bags. So different. Which to keep. Need to send green back tomorrow if decide not to keep!
> So hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983013
> View attachment 3983014


These are two entirely different styles and sizes, so my decision making would be based on: Do I need a larger sized vs. smaller, Hobo shoulder bag vs. structured satchel and finally color- Do I want a black neutral or something that stands out. I have this very same Rogue 25 and am planning on using it in the warmer months when a larger bag is just plain uncomfortable. HTH!


----------



## Hbellis83

CoachMaven said:


> These are two entirely different styles and sizes, so my decision making would be based on: Do I need a larger sized vs. smaller, Hobo shoulder bag vs. structured satchel and finally color- Do I want a black neutral or something that stands out. I have this very same Rogue 25 and am planning on using it in the warmer months when a larger bag is just plain uncomfortable. HTH!


The rogue is so beautiful. I have a reg rogue which is not as nice. I like a bigger bad though as my work ones are just material as I carry loads being a teacher. The hobo isn't massive. Do I need that and a bigger rogue!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hbellis83 said:


> The rogue is so beautiful. I have a reg rogue which is not as nice. I like a bigger bad though as my work ones are just material as I carry loads being a teacher. The hobo isn't massive. Do I need that and a bigger rogue!


Not a fan of the bandit send both back and buy a rogue tote


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Not a fan of the bandit send both back and buy a rogue tote


What bothers me about the bandit is that the folded edges look sloppy, not crisp, like they need to be ironed. I like my edges to look more finished. But it looks more comfortable to carry than the Rogue. I love greens and blues so I'd be leaning that way, but ultimately it would be which one is more comfortable and holds all my stuff without having to play Tetris.


----------



## Hbellis83

whateve said:


> What bothers me about the bandit is that the folded edges look sloppy, not crisp, like they need to be ironed. I like my edges to look more finished. But it looks more comfortable to carry than the Rogue. I love greens and blues so I'd be leaning that way, but ultimately it would be which one is more comfortable and holds all my stuff without having to play Tetris.


It is comfy!!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Hbellis83 said:


> It is comfy!!!!


I have a few Bandits and a rogue 25 but I use them for different reasons.  Rogue 25 on weekends and Bandit other days where I want all my "stuff".


----------



## Bagmedic

Just received my KH kisslock coin purse!  Must say....it is a gorgeous piece!


----------



## tealocean

Hbellis83 said:


> 2 bags. So different. Which to keep. Need to send green back tomorrow if decide not to keep!
> So hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983013
> View attachment 3983014


I love both black bags and color...so sorry for inability to be helpful!  Is that the color "dark teal"? It sounds like you love the look of the Rogue and the utility of the other. That's tough! It sounds like someone else came up with an in between alternative. What did you decide?


----------



## Newpurselove

1941 tea rose camera bag came in! The color is so beautiful, difficult to capture and changes with the light. 
I hope someone orders the ice yellow color and posts photos- I have only seen stock photos of that color but it looks beautiful as well.


----------



## SEWDimples

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 tea rose camera bag came in! The color is so beautiful, difficult to capture and changes with the light.
> I hope someone orders the ice yellow color and posts photos- I have only seen stock photos of that color but it looks beautiful as well.


Congrats! This bag is so beautiful!


----------



## LVforValentine

Stopped at the outlet tonight and grabbed these adorable goodies. There were also some Cracker Jack's options as well. I love the Pepsi coin purse. The red glitter really makes it pop.


----------



## Bagmedic

fayden said:


> Just got the KH Rogue 25 in. I'm a little unsure if I will keep it though, the leather is very smooth and kind of plastic-y but I really love the color of it. I kinda wish it were pebbled like the CP. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3978485
> View attachment 3978486
> View attachment 3978487
> View attachment 3978488


Fayden, I received my kisslock today and love it but wondering if the sequins on yours are all the same color?  Mine look all the same color except there are a few greenish ones in the top right corner.  They do change colors when you move it in the light a little but it bothers me a teeny bit that the greenish ones are in one spot.  Cameras probably can't pick it up and can't tell from the stock photos how it should be.  Just wondering......

I could be tempted at some point to paint them red like someone said Whateve thought of doing.....


----------



## Hbellis83

tealocean said:


> I love both black bags and color...so sorry for inability to be helpful!  Is that the color "dark teal"? It sounds like you love the look of the Rogue and the utility of the other. That's tough! It sounds like someone else came up with an in between alternative. What did you decide?


Both ooops


----------



## tealocean

Hbellis83 said:


> Both ooops


Hee! Enjoy them!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 tea rose camera bag came in! The color is so beautiful, difficult to capture and changes with the light.
> I hope someone orders the ice yellow color and posts photos- I have only seen stock photos of that color but it looks beautiful as well.


That is gorgeous and the color is stunning!


----------



## whateve

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 tea rose camera bag came in! The color is so beautiful, difficult to capture and changes with the light.
> I hope someone orders the ice yellow color and posts photos- I have only seen stock photos of that color but it looks beautiful as well.


Your pictures make me wish I had gotten this. I only hesitated because I didn't need another navy bag.


----------



## tealocean

UmmIbrahim said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> I admit to being a wee bit of a handbag snob and I used to heavily dislike Coach handbags as I felt they went a direction which i couldnt jive with. I have a Coach Swagger 27 which I purchased as my "dump" bag...but it's not. I got it in the soft leather which slouches so I'm paranoid it'll get ruined. Anyway I know the rep Coach Outlet has and the few times I've gone into one I was turned off. Anyway I was out at the Outlet mall today for back to school shopping for my kidlet and randomly went into the outlet Coach and I actually found a handbag there which totally called to me. I examined it really well and I'd say the quality isnt too far off from the Coach Boutique handbags. It's quite sturdy but has "ladybag" details. Im incredibly picky about my handbags...I look at things probably most buyers don't even consider down to the lining and the stitch width. Overall it's a surprisingly high quality handbag for an outlet!  I purchased it to be my new "dump" bag but I think it'll probably see heavy rotation...Won't need to worry about rain or snow or dirt.
> 
> The handbag is the Small Margot in oxblood...which is a great fall/winter tone! I attached my LV key holder to the cloche...which I'm using inside the bag as my keyhole. Voila. Quite nice. I didn't think it was really a made for outlet bag but alas the tag has the bullseye after it says Made in Vietnam. I hope it lasts..
> 
> Yes I also purchased a massive wool plaid shawl...it's so thick and soft, way nicer feeling than a burberry...
> 
> View attachment 3440911
> View attachment 3440912


Gorgeous! Do you still love your Margot? It's my favorite style so far!


----------



## fayden

Bagmedic said:


> Fayden, I received my kisslock today and love it but wondering if the sequins on yours are all the same color?  Mine look all the same color except there are a few greenish ones in the top right corner.  They do change colors when you move it in the light a little but it bothers me a teeny bit that the greenish ones are in one spot.  Cameras probably can't pick it up and can't tell from the stock photos how it should be.  Just wondering......
> 
> I could be tempted at some point to paint them red like someone said Whateve thought of doing.....



I think they're pretty how they change colors. Here's a youtube video I took of it. I think they're pretty evenly distributed on mine?


----------



## Newpurselove

whateve said:


> Your pictures make me wish I had gotten this. I only hesitated because I didn't need another navy bag.



They may still have a few in stores...


----------



## pianolize

Just ordered:


----------



## LVforValentine

For anyone with the Keith Haring coin purse, is it flat or does it have room to puff out? I like the size as a grab and go wallet but would I be able to fit my car key and lip balm in it?


----------



## Hbellis83

tealocean said:


> Hee! Enjoy them!


Changed my mind! Bandit going back it hurts my shoulder!


----------



## pianolize

LVforValentine said:


> For anyone with the Keith Haring coin purse, is it flat or does it have room to puff out? I like the size as a grab and go wallet but would I be able to fit my car key and lip balm in it?


 Definitely!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Just ordered:
> View attachment 3984384
> View attachment 3984385


The crossbody is a gorgeous pink/rose irl. [emoji7]


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> The crossbody is a gorgeous pink/rose irl. [emoji7]


Oh phew, do you have it?! I looked EVERYWHERE for other pics- was worried it would be a strange-to-me shade! Not that that has stopped me before


----------



## ziztur

I finally got my rainbow rocket! Coach had one in stock and they said they could not guarantee it actually existed as it could be an error or damaged,  but they shipped it a few days later and I got it last night.


----------



## SEWDimples

LVforValentine said:


> Stopped at the outlet tonight and grabbed these adorable goodies. There were also some Cracker Jack's options as well. I love the Pepsi coin purse. The red glitter really makes it pop.


Congrats! I purchased a few bag charms and Bazooka zip around small wallet or coin purse. I love this collection. Reminds me a my childhood. I need some of those pins. I missed them last night.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 tea rose camera bag came in! The color is so beautiful, difficult to capture and changes with the light.
> I hope someone orders the ice yellow color and posts photos- I have only seen stock photos of that color but it looks beautiful as well.



I’m sooo in LOVE with this bag!!!! Do we think it will be back in stock on Coach’s website? In either color?


----------



## Ireiki4u

My set finally arrived, I really love it. I wish the leather was the same on both pieces.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I’m sooo in LOVE with this bag!!!! Do we think it will be back in stock on Coach’s website? In either color?


I think it will. Probably in several months when the collection comes out.


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> Just ordered:
> View attachment 3984384
> View attachment 3984385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I really like the look of both of these & hope you'll share pics when you get them!


----------



## jennybeans123

L


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I think it will. Probably in several months when the collection comes out.



Good. Then I can save up lol. Meanwhile I’ll enjoy my other goodies. [emoji14]


----------



## jennybeans123

[


pianolize said:


> Just ordered:
> View attachment 3984384
> View attachment 3984385



Love the pink one. What's the name of it?


----------



## Bagmedic

Ireiki4u said:


> My set finally arrived, I really love it. I wish the leather was the same on both pieces.


Looks like your sequins on the coin purse have more of the green interspersed.  I'm debating trying to order another one.  Mine seems to just have a few on the top right of my heart.  I'll have to look at it again tomorrow....too late now.  Or just the way the light seems to be catching the sequins in the photos.  I'll try taking a photo of mine.

Definitely want to see that rogue in person.  I keep looking for my tax refund....nothing yet!


----------



## pianolize

jennybeans123 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Love the pink one. What's the name of it?


It's a Faye Crossbody!!! In Lt Gold/Rouge... Will post when they arrive!!!


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> Looks like your sequins on the coin purse have more of the green interspersed.  I'm debating trying to order another one.  Mine seems to just have a few on the top right of my heart.  I'll have to look at it again tomorrow....too late now.  Or just the way the light seems to be catching the sequins in the photos.  I'll try taking a photo of mine.
> 
> Definitely want to see that rogue in person.  I keep looking for my tax refund....nothing yet!


That would make me crazy, too! I thought it had to do w the lighting, but it seemed even on mine so I didn't look further-


----------



## jennybeans123

pianolize said:


> It's a Faye Crossbody!!! In Lt Gold/Rouge... Will post when they arrive!!!


Thank you for responding! I love this bag, but can'f seem to find it except on eBay. Do you know when the bag was released?


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I purchased a few bag charms and Bazooka zip around small wallet or coin purse. I love this collection. Reminds me a my childhood. I need some of those pins. I missed them last night.


I adore these need them for my Elvis room lol


----------



## pianolize

No idea, but I found it on FOS yesterday!!! Will try to link-


jennybeans123 said:


> Thank you for responding! I love this bag, but can'f seem to find it except on eBay. Do you know when the bag was released?



https://www.coachoutlet.com/store/m...ossbody-bags/mxd-mtrl-faye-crsbdy-im-rou.html


----------



## jennybeans123

Ta


pianolize said:


> No idea, but I found it on FOS yesterday!!! Will try to link-
> 
> 
> https://www.coachoutlet.com/store/m...ossbody-bags/mxd-mtrl-faye-crsbdy-im-rou.html


Thanks for sharing. Looks like they are out on the pink ones  Gonna try to go to the outlet this weekend and see if they have it in the store.


----------



## pianolize

I


jennybeans123 said:


> Ta
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Looks like they are out on the pink ones  Gonna try to go to the outlet this weekend and see if they have it in the store.


I think you can call them, too (but it's good to look!)


----------



## SEWDimples

Here's are my outlet items.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Here's are my outlet items.
> 
> View attachment 3985977


The pins are so cute but I can't think what I would put them on.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Here's are my outlet items.
> 
> View attachment 3985977


So fun!


----------



## inch37

Omg so cute. The pins on a jean jacket would be cute. Can you do any close ups are those charms sparkly ❤️


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up a few more sandals and a card holder. Love the details, so cute.


----------



## marissa214

whateve said:


> The pins are so cute but I can't think what I would put them on.



I was hoping to use the sundae one to cover up a stain that I couldn’t remove from a second hand watercolor strip wristlet. However since I learned they are stick pins I’m afraid they might be too thick for a wristlet. I might get one and try it anyway!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Oh phew, do you have it?! I looked EVERYWHERE for other pics- was worried it would be a strange-to-me shade! Not that that has stopped me before [emoji3]


No, I don't have it. I saw it irl in the store. I would have probably bought the Faye - the bigger carryall - if coach had sent me the tiered coupon.  They left me out, can you believe it? How dare they! [emoji33] [emoji28] [emoji23]


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> No, I don't have it. I saw it irl in the store. I would have probably bought the Faye - the bigger carryall - if coach had sent me the tiered coupon.  They left me out, can you believe it? How dare they! [emoji33] [emoji28] [emoji23]


Do they send factory coupons? I've never gotten one! I bought my first Coach last year & only placed my first order online 2 months ago, but I've yet to get any mail from them.


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> Do they send factory coupons? I've never gotten one! I bought my first Coach last year & only placed my first order online 2 months ago, but I've yet to get any mail from them.


Yes, at least one per year, if I remember correctly. They don't send them to everyone. How they choose is very random. The manager in the store wouldn't extend it to me either. (They can...or at least have in the past.) She did invite me to a two hour un store event with the same discounts as the coupon. I couldn't go. Oh well. 

Hopefully, you'll get the next one.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Yes, at least one per year, if I remember correctly. They don't send them to everyone. How they choose is very random. The manager in the store wouldn't extend it to me either. (They can...or at least have in the past.) She did invite me to a two hour un store event with the same discounts as the coupon. I couldn't go. Oh well.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll get the next one.


Thank you! That's something to look forward to! I was handed a "coupon" when I walked into an outlet on vacation last year, but it was the usual 50% off plus another % off clearance.


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> No, I don't have it. I saw it irl in the store. I would have probably bought the Faye - the bigger carryall - if coach had sent me the tiered coupon.  They left me out, can you believe it? How dare they! [emoji33] [emoji28] [emoji23]


They do seem so random w the couponing! I never know whether to feel left out or not...


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Yes, at least one per year, if I remember correctly. They don't send them to everyone. How they choose is very random. The manager in the store wouldn't extend it to me either. (They can...or at least have in the past.) She did invite me to a two hour un store event with the same discounts as the coupon. I couldn't go. Oh well.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll get the next one.


I've been shopping at the outlets for years. They know me by name at my local outlet, yet I've never gotten a coupon in the mail or email for the outlet, other than the ones everyone gets.


----------



## whateve

marissa214 said:


> I was hoping to use the sundae one to cover up a stain that I couldn’t remove from a second hand watercolor strip wristlet. However since I learned they are stick pins I’m afraid they might be too thick for a wristlet. I might get one and try it anyway!
> View attachment 3986311


I wish they sold patches of these. I'd love to put them on a vintage bag. They would be great for covering stains. The sundae would look so cute on that wristlet, since it kind of reminds me of ice cream.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I've been shopping at the outlets for years. They know me by name at my local outlet, yet I've never gotten a coupon in the mail or email for the outlet, other than the ones everyone gets.


I used to get them all the time, my mom as well.  We would use them plus shop all the time at the outlet when there wasn't a discount.  Now, the only one that gets them is my husband :/  I usually go pick out my items and have him come pay and use the discount.  He rarely shops there without the discount.

He got one around Christmas and we used it, so he just got the recent one.  We didn't use it, so I'll be curious to see if he gets another one.  

Last April we were on vacation in Biloxi and I stopped at the Gulfport outlet.  I purchased a few things and the cashier told me that I was qualified for the next postcard event.  She said it was in my account (in case I didn't get a postcard) so all I needed to do was have them look me up.  I never got a postcard in the mail though, but was able to use the discount.  Another time, a SA actually left a voicemail telling me I had a coupon in my account.  When I went in, they had to try 3 different email addresses before they found me lol.  

So maybe some of you have a discount but just don't get the postcards either?  Which would be weird because how would you know there was a postcard event if you don't get the postcard?  Or maybe Coach just punishes those who give them a lot of business in typical Coach fashion like locking people out of FOS and limiting quantities.  

Same with this upcoming customer event in full price stores.  One of my SA's texted me weeks ago telling me about it, my other SA has been mum and nothing in the mail. Nonsense


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> The pins are so cute but I can't think what I would put them on.


Thanks @whateve. I put them on my winter coats and spring/summer jackets. Also, I put them on my outdoor or indoor shawls.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I wish they sold patches of these. I'd love to put them on a vintage bag. They would be great for covering stains. The sundae would look so cute on that wristlet, since it kind of reminds me of ice cream.


I'll take a note and tell one of the managers before she goes to the SMC this year.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I used to get them all the time, my mom as well.  We would use them plus shop all the time at the outlet when there wasn't a discount.  Now, the only one that gets them is my husband :/  I usually go pick out my items and have him come pay and use the discount.  He rarely shops there without the discount.
> 
> He got one around Christmas and we used it, so he just got the recent one.  We didn't use it, so I'll be curious to see if he gets another one.
> 
> Last April we were on vacation in Biloxi and I stopped at the Gulfport outlet.  I purchased a few things and the cashier told me that I was qualified for the next postcard event.  She said it was in my account (in case I didn't get a postcard) so all I needed to do was have them look me up.  I never got a postcard in the mail though, but was able to use the discount.  Another time, a SA actually left a voicemail telling me I had a coupon in my account.  When I went in, they had to try 3 different email addresses before they found me lol.
> 
> So maybe some of you have a discount but just don't get the postcards either?  Which would be weird because how would you know there was a postcard event if you don't get the postcard?  Or maybe Coach just punishes those who give them a lot of business in typical Coach fashion like locking people out of FOS and limiting quantities.
> 
> Same with this upcoming customer event in full price stores.  One of my SA's texted me weeks ago telling me about it, my other SA has been mum and nothing in the mail. Nonsense


I used to get phone calls from the outlet. I think DH may have answered the phone and told them to stop calling!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> I used to get them all the time, my mom as well.  We would use them plus shop all the time at the outlet when there wasn't a discount.  Now, the only one that gets them is my husband :/  I usually go pick out my items and have him come pay and use the discount.  He rarely shops there without the discount.
> 
> He got one around Christmas and we used it, so he just got the recent one.  We didn't use it, so I'll be curious to see if he gets another one.
> 
> Last April we were on vacation in Biloxi and I stopped at the Gulfport outlet.  I purchased a few things and the cashier told me that I was qualified for the next postcard event.  She said it was in my account (in case I didn't get a postcard) so all I needed to do was have them look me up.  I never got a postcard in the mail though, but was able to use the discount.  Another time, a SA actually left a voicemail telling me I had a coupon in my account.  When I went in, they had to try 3 different email addresses before they found me lol.
> 
> So maybe some of you have a discount but just don't get the postcards either?  Which would be weird because how would you know there was a postcard event if you don't get the postcard?  Or maybe Coach just punishes those who give them a lot of business in typical Coach fashion like locking people out of FOS and limiting quantities.
> 
> Same with this upcoming customer event in full price stores.  One of my SA's texted me weeks ago telling me about it, my other SA has been mum and nothing in the mail. Nonsense


Well that would make not sense.....why are you not wanting sales from people who are buying vs just looking?  You are only making a good customer angry who may then look at other brands.  They don't stop you from purchasing on Coach.com I don't think.  I want to say their SAs are paid with commission so they don't want to make money??  I'm very perplexed with the Coach practices and they make no business sense or a way to treat customers.  

I have called the retail store I've been using (not local to me) and ask for my SA who I want to say was one of the managers in the store but I could be wrong.  First I get she is on vacation, then I get she's not there can they take a message, and when I ask when she may be in, they don't know when she is on the schedule.  My guess is she is no longer working there or something is going on where they won't say.  I tell them I'm not stalking her and am one of her customers from out of town.  I texted my SA but haven't heard back.  Something isn't smelling right to me.....she usually would send me photos of new items or would have probably told me about the upcoming event.  She was very helpful and went the extra mile so I'll be sad to hear she is gone but may be better for my wallet.  I won't shop at my local store any more.


----------



## SEWDimples

inch37 said:


> Omg so cute. The pins on a jean jacket would be cute. Can you do any close ups are those charms sparkly ❤️


Yes, I posted them in the Key fob clubhouse. See the link below.

Coach FOB Addict Central - Key Ring CLUBHOUSE!!


----------



## SEWDimples

My deals from Macy's.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> My deals from Macy's.
> 
> View attachment 3987197


What bag are you going to put the strap on?


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> What bag are you going to put the strap on?


I plan to use it with 3 Cornflower bags I own (Ace, Dinky and MK Miranda shoulder bag). See pictures in the links below.

Which COACH bag are you carrying today?

Which COACH bag are you carrying today?


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> I plan to use it with 3 Cornflower bags I own (Ace, Dinky and MK Miranda shoulder bag). See pictures in the links below.
> 
> Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
> 
> Which COACH bag are you carrying today?


Ooh, I love that MK!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Ooh, I love that MK!


Thank you!  It is really lovely. The leather feels amazing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Got this for my mom and she sent me some pics. She says that it's very soft, not much bigger than a regular bifold/trifold wallet, and that the clasp is secure and beautiful


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Well that would make not sense.....why are you not wanting sales from people who are buying vs just looking?  You are only making a good customer angry who may then look at other brands.  They don't stop you from purchasing on Coach.com I don't think.  I want to say their SAs are paid with commission so they don't want to make money??  I'm very perplexed with the Coach practices and they make no business sense or a way to treat customers.
> 
> I have called the retail store I've been using (not local to me) and ask for my SA who I want to say was one of the managers in the store but I could be wrong.  First I get she is on vacation, then I get she's not there can they take a message, and when I ask when she may be in, they don't know when she is on the schedule.  My guess is she is no longer working there or something is going on where they won't say.  I tell them I'm not stalking her and am one of her customers from out of town.  I texted my SA but haven't heard back.  Something isn't smelling right to me.....she usually would send me photos of new items or would have probably told me about the upcoming event.  She was very helpful and went the extra mile so I'll be sad to hear she is gone but may be better for my wallet.  I won't shop at my local store any more.


One take away is nothing ever makes sense with Coach.

I don't have a local SA either. One is an hour away and the other is across the country.

Weird your SA is dodging you, you're right, she probably moved on from Coach.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pianolize said:


> They do seem so random w the couponing! I never know whether to feel left out or not...



Think I’ve only even gotten one or two. It has been awhile.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Think I’ve only even gotten one or two outlet coupons. It has been awhile.


. I tend to get the fp ones.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Got this for my mom and she sent me some pics. She says that it's very soft, not much bigger than a regular bifold/trifold wallet, and that the clasp is secure and beautiful
> 
> View attachment 3987297
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987300



Love it! How sweet of you!


----------



## LL777

My recent purchases


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> My recent purchases


Wow! What an amazing haul. I love the 2 Double Swagger bags and Peony Rogue. Enjoy all your new beauties.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> My recent purchases


Gorgeous!!
Especially love the navy swagger, I think I might need one!


----------



## anthrosphere

I went a little crazy at the outlet today, I bought a bunch of goodies from the “pop icons” collection. The items are:

1. Cracker Jack wristlet
2. Heart charm
3. Campbell Soup charm
4. Pepsi phone card holder

I also ordered the Pepsi keychain yesterday, but after seeing it in-person I wasn’t a big fan of it. So that one is going back as soon as I receive it.

I love the Cracker Jack wristlet as it’s big enough for my iPhone X and other things. And the heart charm is just adorable. I have it hanging on my Etsy Beauty and the Beast book clutch. Overall I love my items and I can’t wait to use them soon!


----------



## Kidclarke

Went into grab the sharky keychain. Bummed I missed out on the tote but so happy they had the keychain still. It’s glittery and beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

LL777 said:


> My recent purchases


Beautiful bags! I especially like the pink (Rogue?) in the second picture.


----------



## LL777

tealocean said:


> Beautiful bags! I especially like the pink (Rogue?) in the second picture.


Thank you. I truly love Coach I just wish they would stick with their price policy.


----------



## Bagmedic

Not sure what you mean by their price policy?


----------



## Bagmedic

I just ordered the KH Rogue 25 in smoke metallic from Bloomingdales.  Can't wait to see it!  I received the kiss lock coin purse the other day and it is a beautiful piece!  Curious what the metallic will look like IRL.  I saw it in the dark ivy rogue and liked it.  I'm usually not too much in to metallics or glittery things but the sheen in the photos makes it look like it glows.


----------



## SEWDimples

anthrosphere said:


> I went a little crazy at the outlet today, I bought a bunch of goodies from the “pop icons” collection. The items are:
> 
> 1. Cracker Jack wristlet
> 2. Heart charm
> 3. Campbell Soup charm
> 4. Pepsi phone card holder
> 
> I also ordered the Pepsi keychain yesterday, but after seeing it in-person I wasn’t a big fan of it. So that one is going back as soon as I receive it.
> 
> I love the Cracker Jack wristlet as it’s big enough for my iPhone X and other things. And the heart charm is just adorable. I have it hanging on my Etsy Beauty and the Beast book clutch. Overall I love my items and I can’t wait to use them soon!


Congrats! You are not alone. I purchased way too much as well. I really am enjoying this collection.


----------



## SEWDimples

Look what I found at Saks Off Fifth for $189 plus additional 25% off, so $142.50 + tax. I was so excited.  I have this same bag in Tubac with Carmine interior.

Regular (Medium) Fog/Adobe Saddle bag.










Also, purchased two items from Coach outlet for 60% off + additional 20% off.
1941 Colorblock Snake Clutch in Olive and a new piece from the archives, Contrast Trim Archive SLG in color Chalk and Chartreuse.


----------



## carterazo

Awesome finds!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Look what I found at Saks Off Fifth for $189 plus additional 25% off, so $142.50 + tax. I was so excited.  I have this same bag in Tubac with Carmine interior.
> 
> Regular (Medium) Fog/Adobe Saddle bag.
> 
> View attachment 3987928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987929
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987930
> 
> 
> Also, purchased two items from Coach outlet for 60% off + additional 20% off.
> 1941 Colorblock Snake Clutch in Olive and a new piece from the archives, Contrast Trim Archive SLG in color Chalk and Chartreuse.
> 
> View attachment 3987931


I love that archive piece!


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Look what I found at Saks Off Fifth for $189 plus additional 25% off, so $142.50 + tax. I was so excited.  I have this same bag in Tubac with Carmine interior.
> 
> Regular (Medium) Fog/Adobe Saddle bag.
> 
> View attachment 3987928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987929
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987930
> 
> 
> Also, purchased two items from Coach outlet for 60% off + additional 20% off.
> 1941 Colorblock Snake Clutch in Olive and a new piece from the archives, Contrast Trim Archive SLG in color Chalk and Chartreuse.
> 
> View attachment 3987931


Whoa! Throwback! Awesome find!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I love that archive piece!



I thought you would. They had 2 bags and a really small cross body as well that were color block. No pictures.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

SEWDimples said:


> Look what I found at Saks Off Fifth for $189 plus additional 25% off, so $142.50 + tax. I was so excited.  I have this same bag in Tubac with Carmine interior.
> 
> Regular (Medium) Fog/Adobe Saddle bag.
> 
> View attachment 3987928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987929
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987930
> 
> 
> Also, purchased two items from Coach outlet for 60% off + additional 20% off.
> 1941 Colorblock Snake Clutch in Olive and a new piece from the archives, Contrast Trim Archive SLG in color Chalk and Chartreuse.
> 
> View attachment 3987931



I love this size.  I wish they would bring it back in all the colors.


----------



## SEWDimples

Icecaramellatte said:


> I love this size.  I wish they would bring it back in all the colors.


Me too.  I wish my Mickey and Tea Rose saddle bags were in this size.


----------



## kells1983

I hit the outlet mall this weekend because the weather was pretty nice, finally  I was a little bummed that I couldn't find any goodies at the Coach outlet, but look what I found at Saks Off 5th! The additional 25% off was a great deal!

The little pouch is RM, and was about $12 with tax... The Coach "wanted" pouch was about $26 with tax. I'm so glad I grabbed these instead of what I had in my hand at the Coach outlet (corner zip wristlets for about 16-18 each - the Wanted pouch was only a little more than those cost). I know they have adorable colors, but those are far too small for my phone and this Wanted pouch is perfect... I know it's an older style, but I will definitely use it and that price can't be beat!


----------



## wintotty

Cute tote came home with me


----------



## BeachBagGal

wintotty said:


> Cute tote came home with me



Love it! Please post pic of inside.


----------



## sb2

kells1983 said:


> I hit the outlet mall this weekend because the weather was pretty nice, finally  I was a little bummed that I couldn't find any goodies at the Coach outlet, but look what I found at Saks Off 5th! The additional 25% off was a great deal!
> 
> The little pouch is RM, and was about $12 with tax... The Coach "wanted" pouch was about $26 with tax. I'm so glad I grabbed these instead of what I had in my hand at the Coach outlet (corner zip wristlets for about 16-18 each - the Wanted pouch was only a little more than those cost). I know they have adorable colors, but those are far too small for my phone and this Wanted pouch is perfect... I know it's an older style, but I will definitely use it and that price can't be beat!
> View attachment 3990361
> View attachment 3990362



I have that wanted pouch and the smaller Wristlet of it. I love them! Nice choice


----------



## wintotty

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Please post pic of inside.


Here you go!


----------



## BeachBagGal

wintotty said:


> Here you go!



Nice! Does it stand up on its own?


----------



## kells1983

Ok, so I picked these Lyla crossbody bags up on FOS.... But I need to decide which one I like better because I just don't know if I need 2 of this size bag. Any advice? 
*Black/holo rivets*: I have a ton of black bags, but none with the pretty holo effect. Plus I have the anodized (oil slick) teddy bear and Rexy charms that I could use to accessorize it. But I can hang those off any bag, really... and I wonder if the holo rivets are too "busy" and young for me, as I am now officially in my late 30s 
*Midnight color*: I don't really have any bag in this color. I love the rivets and blue/gray color.... but am also worried about the glittery finish on the rivets. I saw one at the outlet where the rivets were scratched up and it bugged me to think mine may look like that after a little while. 
If any of you have a Lyla, do you wear it often enough to warrant having 2? I seriously need some help in making a decision....


----------



## fayden

I just got my 5th Coach bag! Love this metallic mail box bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

fayden said:


> I just got my 5th Coach bag! Love this metallic mail box bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992709
> View attachment 3992710


It does look cute and with your boots!  My questions though are is the bag delicate in construction and look to be somewhat of a weekend bag?  Or would you say it is more for a special occasion?  The other question is how do you think the leather will hold up on the sides where the sections open up.  Do you think the constant folding and unfolding will make it wrinkly or the finish wear?  I haven't been able to see this bag in person to even decide if it makes sense for my style/use.  

I just received my KH Rogue 25 and it is beautiful.  I can see, though, almost like a panel in the middle front of the bag.  almost like giant brush strokes.  I ordered it thru Bloomingdales and with no store remotely close by, I can't drop in to check out another one.  I'm sure this metallic finish is difficult to do.


----------



## fayden

Bagmedic said:


> It does look cute and with your boots!  My questions though are is the bag delicate in construction and look to be somewhat of a weekend bag?  Or would you say it is more for a special occasion?  The other question is how do you think the leather will hold up on the sides where the sections open up.  Do you think the constant folding and unfolding will make it wrinkly or the finish wear?  I haven't been able to see this bag in person to even decide if it makes sense for my style/use.
> 
> I just received my KH Rogue 25 and it is beautiful.  I can see, though, almost like a panel in the middle front of the bag.  almost like giant brush strokes.  I ordered it thru Bloomingdales and with no store remotely close by, I can't drop in to check out another one.  I'm sure this metallic finish is difficult to do.



I ordered the KH Rogue 25, but wasn't crazy about it and returned it for this one. The bag is very well made. I'm planning on using it for work. It'll be my everyday bag, and probably on the weekends as well. It's just so cute!  The clasps when opened do not really fold. It just bends, so far I don't see it getting wrinkly that soon. If it happens I think it will happen over a long period of time/with a lot of use. I do not think it will ruin the finish at all. I'm super happy with this bag much more than the KH one. The strap is so detailed and amazing, I really love it.


----------



## carterazo

kells1983 said:


> I hit the outlet mall this weekend because the weather was pretty nice, finally [emoji2] I was a little bummed that I couldn't find any goodies at the Coach outlet, but look what I found at Saks Off 5th! The additional 25% off was a great deal!
> 
> The little pouch is RM, and was about $12 with tax... The Coach "wanted" pouch was about $26 with tax. I'm so glad I grabbed these instead of what I had in my hand at the Coach outlet (corner zip wristlets for about 16-18 each - the Wanted pouch was only a little more than those cost). I know they have adorable colors, but those are far too small for my phone and this Wanted pouch is perfect... I know it's an older style, but I will definitely use it and that price can't be beat!
> View attachment 3990361
> View attachment 3990362


These are great! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

fayden said:


> I just got my 5th Coach bag! Love this metallic mail box bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992709
> View attachment 3992710


Gorgeous!  [emoji7]


----------



## finer_woman

kells1983 said:


> Ok, so I picked these Lyla crossbody bags up on FOS.... But I need to decide which one I like better because I just don't know if I need 2 of this size bag. Any advice?
> *Black/holo rivets*: I have a ton of black bags, but none with the pretty holo effect. Plus I have the anodized (oil slick) teddy bear and Rexy charms that I could use to accessorize it. But I can hang those off any bag, really... and I wonder if the holo rivets are too "busy" and young for me, as I am now officially in my late 30s
> *Midnight color*: I don't really have any bag in this color. I love the rivets and blue/gray color.... but am also worried about the glittery finish on the rivets. I saw one at the outlet where the rivets were scratched up and it bugged me to think mine may look like that after a little while.
> If any of you have a Lyla, do you wear it often enough to warrant having 2? I seriously need some help in making a decision....
> View attachment 3992337
> View attachment 3992338


I like using the Lyla for when I don't need a larger bag.  It's been my casual go to recently when going shopping or out to eat.  I'm personally not a fan of rivets in general but I don't think these look too busy or young, I'm in the same age range.

As for picking one,  the black edges out the blue for me with the holo.


----------



## Bagmedic

fayden said:


> I ordered the KH Rogue 25, but wasn't crazy about it and returned it for this one. The bag is very well made. I'm planning on using it for work. It'll be my everyday bag, and probably on the weekends as well. It's just so cute!  The clasps when opened do not really fold. It just bends, so far I don't see it getting wrinkly that soon. If it happens I think it will happen over a long period of time/with a lot of use. I do not think it will ruin the finish at all. I'm super happy with this bag much more than the KH one. The strap is so detailed and amazing, I really love it.


I'm so glad you are liking it better than the KH 25!  I'm trying to decide if I would so I appreciate your answers!  How about what Wintotty mentioned with the clasps rubbing on the leather and leaving a spot on her pink bag?  It almost looks like if the strap hooked on a little higher on the bag it would be better.  I should just order one but then I'm limiting funds for any other PCE items I may want.  Decisions.....decisions.....

I ordered the little KH kisslock so maybe that is enough of the hearts for me....


----------



## pianolize

That's exactly what I'm wondering for myself, since I bought the 25 before I knew the pouch existed! Love love love the pouch.  Well, love both...  timing out soon!


Bagmedic said:


> I'm so glad you are liking it better than the KH 25!  I'm trying to decide if I would so I appreciate your answers!  How about what Wintotty mentioned with the clasps rubbing on the leather and leaving a spot on her pink bag?  It almost looks like if the strap hooked on a little higher on the bag it would be better.  I should just order one but then I'm limiting funds for any other PCE items I may want.  Decisions.....decisions.....
> 
> I ordered the little KH kisslock so maybe that is enough of the hearts for me....


----------



## fayden

Bagmedic said:


> I'm so glad you are liking it better than the KH 25!  I'm trying to decide if I would so I appreciate your answers!  How about what Wintotty mentioned with the clasps rubbing on the leather and leaving a spot on her pink bag?  It almost looks like if the strap hooked on a little higher on the bag it would be better.  I should just order one but then I'm limiting funds for any other PCE items I may want.  Decisions.....decisions.....
> 
> I ordered the little KH kisslock so maybe that is enough of the hearts for me....



If it does leave a spot, since the leather is a darker color I don't think it will be as noticeable as it would be on the light pink. I would be okay with it. I already moved into the bag so I'll let you know if I see any marks over the next few days. It is seriously love at first sight with this one! 

i also ended up returning the KH kiss lock pouch. It was just too risky with the leather sequins for me.


----------



## Bagmedic

fayden said:


> If it does leave a spot, since the leather is a darker color I don't think it will be as noticeable as it would be on the light pink. I would be okay with it. I already moved into the bag so I'll let you know if I see any marks over the next few days. It is seriously love at first sight with this one!
> 
> i also ended up returning the KH kiss lock pouch. It was just too risky with the leather sequins for me.


OK...let us know as you test it out.  It is super cute and like nothing I have.  I like the metallic smoke color.  I'm kind of getting tired of the rogue shape and this would be different.  I want to make sure it will be usable for me and not just looking pretty on the shelf.  We anxiously await your review!


----------



## kells1983

@finer_woman - Thanks for your input!! I think I will use this bag for when I’m shopping and using tote bags because it’ll be handy to keep my phone/wallet/essentials in a small crossbody. Also for concerts and sporting events where big bags aren’t allowed  
I still may keep both, but I have a few weeks to decide before returning one  Good to know that you don’t think it’s too young for me... I asked my hairdresser and she kind of side-eyed the black one, and said it was too busy for her or something like that. She’s only in her 40s so that got me thinking, haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

fayden said:


> I just got my 5th Coach bag! Love this metallic mail box bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992709
> View attachment 3992710



That bag is gorgeous!!! [emoji7].


----------



## BeachBagGal

kells1983 said:


> Ok, so I picked these Lyla crossbody bags up on FOS.... But I need to decide which one I like better because I just don't know if I need 2 of this size bag. Any advice?
> *Black/holo rivets*: I have a ton of black bags, but none with the pretty holo effect. Plus I have the anodized (oil slick) teddy bear and Rexy charms that I could use to accessorize it. But I can hang those off any bag, really... and I wonder if the holo rivets are too "busy" and young for me, as I am now officially in my late 30s
> *Midnight color*: I don't really have any bag in this color. I love the rivets and blue/gray color.... but am also worried about the glittery finish on the rivets. I saw one at the outlet where the rivets were scratched up and it bugged me to think mine may look like that after a little while.
> If any of you have a Lyla, do you wear it often enough to warrant having 2? I seriously need some help in making a decision....
> View attachment 3992337
> View attachment 3992338



I like both. I think the black one is a little more fun and the gray is a little more subtle with the rivets. I would personally just keep one and if you like the style enough then get one w/o rivets.  Then it will look/feel more like a different bag.


----------



## Anisa96

I love them!!!


----------



## zjones

My “I’m a Floridian now, I should own some sandals” purchase...







And the first part of my PCE purchases—water buffalo card cases in black and denim (for my Black Soho and royal blue camera bag), accordion card case in black with colorblock interior (for my gray/black/white colorblock Grace), and a fun-colored clutch, all monogrammed. Extra picture of the denim card case because the outside lighting made it look purple.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> My “I’m a Floridian now, I should own some sandals” purchase...
> 
> View attachment 3994215
> View attachment 3994216
> View attachment 3994217
> View attachment 3994218
> 
> 
> And the first part of my PCE purchases—water buffalo card cases in black and denim (for my Black Soho and royal blue camera bag), accordion card case in black with colorblock interior (for my gray/black/white colorblock Grace), and a fun-colored clutch, all monogrammed. Extra picture of the denim card case because the outside lighting made it look purple.
> 
> View attachment 3994219
> View attachment 3994220
> View attachment 3994221



OMG those sandals are too much fun!!


----------



## kells1983

carterazo said:


> These are great! Congrats!


Thank you!! 



BeachBagGal said:


> I like both. I think the black one is a little more fun and the gray is a little more subtle with the rivets. I would personally just keep one and if you like the style enough then get one w/o rivets.  Then it will look/feel more like a different bag.


Good plan - I'm still gonna think about it for a few weeks (since that's the return deadline), but you've given me something to think about


----------



## aundria17

Coach


----------



## tealocean

aundria17 said:


> Coach
> View attachment 3995236
> View attachment 3995237
> View attachment 3995238


Wow this is beautiful! Love it!


----------



## jcnc

aundria17 said:


> Coach
> View attachment 3995236
> View attachment 3995237
> View attachment 3995238


So pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> Coach
> View attachment 3995236
> View attachment 3995237
> View attachment 3995238



That is soooo pretty!!


----------



## wintotty

Double swaggers are here


----------



## wintotty

2 more little items I got from the sale.....


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> Double swaggers are here





wintotty said:


> 2 more little items I got from the sale.....


Congrats! The Double Swaggers look amazing. What are your first impression? TIA


----------



## Bagmedic

aundria17 said:


> Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995236
> View attachment 3995237
> View attachment 3995238


It is such a sweet SLG!  I was looking at this myself but can't see it IRL.  Do the embellishments look like they would scratch the inside of your bag or other items in it like if you carried a glovetanned wallet in the purse with it?  Do they look like they will stay on?  I'm going to try to get to a store tomorrow but the ones near me don't usually have much for stock.  Just the normal stuff and nothing exciting and new.


----------



## wintotty

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The Double Swaggers look amazing. What are your first impression? TIA



I’m super impressed with the new colors of double swaggers.  I LOVE the Apricot color, it is a beautiful color with burnished effect with brass hardware......it feels so rich and wowed me as soon as I opened the dust bag. 
Navy is also very pretty with perfect color block design......this bag actually goes perfectly with what I wear every day.

If you haven’t seen the double swaggers in these colors, you got to!!


----------



## finer_woman

Swagger 27 and Manhattan backpack from recent FOS


----------



## Ms.Lady

wintotty said:


> Double swaggers are here


Your new Swaggers are GORGEOUS! I am in love!!


----------



## CoachMaven

wintotty said:


> Double swaggers are here


That Apricot color is stunning!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

wintotty said:


> 2 more little items I got from the sale.....


I love these!


----------



## aundria17

Bagmedic said:


> It is such a sweet SLG!  I was looking at this myself but can't see it IRL.  Do the embellishments look like they would scratch the inside of your bag or other items in it like if you carried a glovetanned wallet in the purse with it?  Do they look like they will stay on?  I'm going to try to get to a store tomorrow but the ones near me don't usually have much for stock.  Just the normal stuff and nothing exciting and new.


Yes unfortunately they are going to scratch if it is in with other items. I plan to use alone or in a smaller bag..


----------



## branbran1984

Just got back from NYC and visited the Coach house! I got the Camera bag and the Parker Customized!


----------



## Bagmedic

aundria17 said:


> Yes unfortunately they are going to scratch if it is in with other items. I plan to use alone or in a smaller bag..


Thanks for your honest answer!


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> I’m super impressed with the new colors of double swaggers.  I LOVE the Apricot color, it is a beautiful color with burnished effect with brass hardware......it feels so rich and wowed me as soon as I opened the dust bag.
> Navy is also very pretty with perfect color block design......this bag actually goes perfectly with what I wear every day.
> 
> If you haven’t seen the double swaggers in these colors, you got to!!



Hi @wintotty. Thanks for the feedback. I think  I love this bag, but would like to go to the store and get one in person. Yes, I agree the Apricot is beautiful. Enjoy your new beauties.



branbran1984 said:


> Just got back from NYC and visited the Coach house! I got the Camera bag and the Parker Customized!


Congrats! The midnight blue camera bag is gorgeous. I love the changes you made to the Parker. Enjoy!


----------



## bluesh4rk

aundria17 said:


> Yes unfortunately they are going to scratch if it is in with other items. I plan to use alone or in a smaller bag..



I agree that they would scratch something in a bag with them. I touched them yesterday. They are gorgeous but those crystal mounts are sharp. I was just imagining them next to one of my glovetanned wallets scratching the poor thing up. I would love one of these if it has smooth embellishment or no embellishment. I did have the KH Heart one but I returned it yesterday. I am too worried about the sequins catching on something and getting ripped off inside the bag.


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> Just got back from NYC and visited the Coach house! I got the Camera bag and the Parker Customized!


Both are beautiful!!!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> Just got back from NYC and visited the Coach house! I got the Camera bag and the Parker Customized!


Is the brass hardware on the Parker very brassy or more like gold? That's a bag on my wishlist.


----------



## dgphoto

Picked up this cute fob today. It’s so cute!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Picked up this cute fob today. It’s so cute!
> View attachment 3996771


Oh I love that! With a cherry on top! So fun!


----------



## zjones

Stopped by my local outlet and the gentleman handling the side of the store with the shoes managed to talk me into these...


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Picked up this cute fob today. It’s so cute!
> View attachment 3996771


Congrats! Fob twins. I love this fob. It looks great with many different bags.


----------



## branbran1984

tealocean said:


> Is the brass hardware on the Parker very brassy or more like gold? That's a bag on my wishlist.



The hardware on the Parker is like true brass where it’s brushed (to me). It’s not like classic gold hardware that has lots of shine.


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> The hardware on the Parker is like true brass where it’s brushed (to me). It’s not like classic gold hardware that has lots of shine.


Thanks so much for describing this! So is it softer looking than the gold hardware? I was concerned it would be a "harsh"/bold brass against the silver and soft gold I wear.


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Just got back from NYC and visited the Coach house! I got the Camera bag and the Parker Customized!



I LOVE that camera bag!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Picked up this cute fob today. It’s so cute!
> View attachment 3996771



So cute!!


----------



## lovebags00

I have never been a fan of the coach signature prints but there is just something about this bag.  I love the style and the leather/hardware makes this bag just pop.


----------



## Iluvhaute

lovebags00 said:


> I have never been a fan of the coach signature prints but there is just something about this bag.  I love the style and the leather/hardware makes this bag just pop.



I’m really loving the new signature pieces. That camera bag is beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Bambieee

Went to an event sponsored by Coach today and received these free pins. But, they're not my style. I don't know what to do with them now! Sharing anyway since they are my latest acquisitions lol.


----------



## sb2

Bambieee said:


> Went to an event sponsored by Coach today and received these free pins. But, they're not my style. I don't know what to do with them now! Sharing anyway since they are my latest acquisitions lol.


Those are adorable!


----------



## Rose_Hana

My second Double Swagger! Was torn between this and a couple of other bags for this PCE sale event, but ultimately went for this. Just love the color and look of this bag!


----------



## LL777

Rose_Hana said:


> My second Double Swagger! Was torn between this and a couple of other bags for this PCE sale event, but ultimately went for this. Just love the color and look of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3997910


Congratulations! What is the lining color?


----------



## Rose_Hana

LL777 said:


> Congratulations! What is the lining color?


Thanks!  The inside lining color is bordeaux. Here's a picture


----------



## lovebags00

Iluvhaute said:


> I’m really loving the new signature pieces. That camera bag is beautiful! Congrats.



Thank you!!


----------



## Newpurselove

lovebags00 said:


> I have never been a fan of the coach signature prints but there is just something about this bag.  I love the style and the leather/hardware makes this bag just pop.



Beautiful!! I think it is classic and elegant. So much better than the monograms of years past. Enjoy!!


----------



## pianolize

My newest acquisitions! 

The bags themselves are gorgeous; the colors are 'odd' in my wardrobe by just a bit, so not 100% sold on them...


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3998073
> 
> My newest acquisitions!
> 
> The bags themselves are gorgeous; the colors are 'odd' in my wardrobe by just a bit, so not 100% sold on them...


Those are so beautiful! Gorgeous leather! What are the color names? Denim and a shade of red? Those are neutrals for me; so I will be happy to borrow them anytime!


----------



## tealocean

Rose_Hana said:


> My second Double Swagger! Was torn between this and a couple of other bags for this PCE sale event, but ultimately went for this. Just love the color and look of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3997910


Very nice!


----------



## Bambieee

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3998073
> 
> My newest acquisitions!
> 
> The bags themselves are gorgeous; the colors are 'odd' in my wardrobe by just a bit, so not 100% sold on them...



Such pretty colors.


----------



## pianolize

tealocean said:


> Those are so beautiful! Gorgeous leather! What are the color names? Denim and a shade of red? Those are neutrals for me; so I will be happy to borrow them anytime!





Bambieee said:


> Such pretty colors.



Thanks both!!! @tealocean , the rogue is 'dark denim/old brass', and the Faye is 'antique rose/gold'? I'll try to get the color on the photo better- they're both truly beautiful, but I was hoping/remembering a darker, deeper blue (mineral?!); and a pinker 'rose'.

They really are freestanding, 'neutral' colors- but since I either wear blacks OR a crazy color, they'd clash OR I'd pick a more vibrant or metallic color to offset the blacks/grays!!! Or go straight black.  (@carterazo & @Sparkletastic , I feel I need to ask your thoughts on this!!! )


----------



## Bagmedic

Rose_Hana said:


> My second Double Swagger! Was torn between this and a couple of other bags for this PCE sale event, but ultimately went for this. Just love the color and look of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3997910


Would you be so kind as to photo looking down at the top of the bag?  I'm curious what the inside looks like.  My store didn't have this to look at....


pianolize said:


> Thanks both!!! @tealocean , the rogue is 'dark denim/old brass', and the Faye is 'antique rose/gold'? I'll try to get the color on the photo better- they're both truly beautiful, but I was hoping/remembering a darker, deeper blue (mineral?!); and a pinker 'rose'.
> 
> They really are freestanding, 'neutral' colors- but since I either wear blacks OR a crazy color, they'd clash OR I'd pick a more vibrant or metallic color to offset the blacks/grays!!! Or go straight black.  (@carterazo & @Sparkletastic , I feel I need to ask your thoughts on this!!! )


I was hesitant at first on the denim color but bought the smaller rogue satchel in dark denim with the snake handles and I was surprised how much I love it!  Blues take some getting used to for me and usually like bright colored bags.  I can't say what my wardrobe colors are these days but if I had to go to the office, they'd be more neutrals like black, grey, white, etc. so I like a bag the pops.


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> Thanks both!!! @tealocean , the rogue is 'dark denim/old brass', and the Faye is 'antique rose/gold'? I'll try to get the color on the photo better- they're both truly beautiful, but I was hoping/remembering a darker, deeper blue (mineral?!); and a pinker 'rose'.
> 
> They really are freestanding, 'neutral' colors- but since I either wear blacks OR a crazy color, they'd clash OR I'd pick a more vibrant or metallic color to offset the blacks/grays!!! Or go straight black.  (@carterazo & @Sparkletastic , I feel I need to ask your thoughts on this!!! )


I get it! I'm the same way with color. I often wear a black base with a vibrant jewel shade, and I like deep colors in bags too and am disappointed when the color is more muted than I hoped.


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> Would you be so kind as to photo looking down at the top of the bag?  I'm curious what the inside looks like.  My store didn't have this to look at....
> 
> I was hesitant at first on the denim color but bought the smaller rogue satchel in dark denim with the snake handles and I was surprised how much I love it!  Blues take some getting used to for me and usually like bright colored bags.  I can't say what my wardrobe colors are these days but if I had to go to the office, they'd be more neutrals like black, grey, white, etc. so I like a bag the pops.





tealocean said:


> I get it! I'm the same way with color. I often wear a black base with a vibrant jewel shade, and I like deep colors in bags too and am disappointed when the color is more muted than I hoped.



This is exactly why I'm confused!!!
@Bagmedic , maybe I'm confusing it with just 'denim', since I completely remember the snake/dark dark turquoise deep blue satchel, and with the oxblood piping it was absolutely striking!!! I'm really thinking this is a lighter blue (almost cornflower-y); AND without the snake contrast, it enters 'BLAH' territory. What do you think?! I'll re-pic tomorrow in daylight...

Aaand, I was thinking this satchel was bigger than it is, since I thought it would be more duffel-travel-sized, therefore neutral being more 'OK'.  Hm. (Though I suppose it may be more usable in this size.. but do I want to convince myself to 'have to'?! Weird.)

So, @tealocean, would you actually use these do you think?! Based on the above-

PS- @Bagmedic , that is totally me!  I should look up the actual color again, since I'm getting confused.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pianolize said:


> Thanks both!!! @tealocean , the rogue is 'dark denim/old brass', and the Faye is 'antique rose/gold'? I'll try to get the color on the photo better- they're both truly beautiful, but I was hoping/remembering a darker, deeper blue (mineral?!); and a pinker 'rose'.
> 
> They really are freestanding, 'neutral' colors- but since I either wear blacks OR a crazy color, they'd clash OR I'd pick a more vibrant or metallic color to offset the blacks/grays!!! Or go straight black.  (@carterazo & @Sparkletastic , I feel I need to ask your thoughts on this!!! )


Congrats on your new beauties!! 

I think these are two colors that work well as with so many others. 

Both will go so well with black. They pop but don’t have “too” much contrast. 

I’d pair the blue with just about everything black, white, grey, silver, gold, red, orange, yellow, green, purple, pink, brown, taupe, beige and complimentary shades of blue...  You can also do three colors if you keep them in the same tone: For example this color would pair well with a camel / brown combo or even a muted burgundy / pink combo and many others. 

The pink is similar. I personally wouldn’t wear it with clear bright red, citrusy colors or neons because IMHO the brights wouldn’t go well with this slightly muted shade of pink. Other than that, think. It could go with just about anything!

Enjoy your new additions!


----------



## Bagmedic

pianolize said:


> This is exactly why I'm confused!!!
> @Bagmedic , maybe I'm confusing it with just 'denim', since I completely remember the snake/dark dark turquoise deep blue satchel, and with the oxblood piping it was absolutely striking!!! I'm really thinking this is a lighter blue (almost cornflower-y); AND without the snake contrast, it enters 'BLAH' territory. What do you think?! I'll re-pic tomorrow in daylight...
> 
> Aaand, I was thinking this satchel was bigger than it is, since I thought it would be more duffel-travel-sized, therefore neutral being more 'OK'.  Hm. (Though I suppose it may be more usable in this size.. but do I want to convince myself to 'have to'?! Weird.)
> 
> So, @tealocean, would you actually use these do you think?! Based on the above-
> 
> PS- @Bagmedic , that is totally me!  I should look up the actual color again, since I'm getting confused.


I'm really not sure now.  I thought the blues were the same "denim" color but the handles were just different.  There was a mineral blue that was the first generation rogue but not in this doctor's satchel style - just regular rogue style.  Maybe the handles being different give it a different look.  I know I like mine because of the contrasting handles.  Wish Coach made it so we could buy handles and interchange them on the bags!  They really do make a difference in the look!


----------



## bluesh4rk

@pianolize congrats on the new pretties! I would love to see a mod shot with that Rogue Satchel. I find it funny that the Coach Outlet keeps emailing me about that particular bag and it has been sold out for a while now on the sale. It keeps saying "It is going fast! You better buy it!" LOL. Um can't!


----------



## anthrosphere

.


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> This is exactly why I'm confused!!!
> @Bagmedic , maybe I'm confusing it with just 'denim', since I completely remember the snake/dark dark turquoise deep blue satchel, and with the oxblood piping it was absolutely striking!!! I'm really thinking this is a lighter blue (almost cornflower-y); AND without the snake contrast, it enters 'BLAH' territory. What do you think?! I'll re-pic tomorrow in daylight...
> 
> Aaand, I was thinking this satchel was bigger than it is, since I thought it would be more duffel-travel-sized, therefore neutral being more 'OK'.  Hm. (Though I suppose it may be more usable in this size.. but do I want to convince myself to 'have to'?! Weird.)
> 
> So, @tealocean, would you actually use these do you think?! Based on the above-
> 
> PS- @Bagmedic , that is totally me!  I should look up the actual color again, since I'm getting confused.


No, and it sounds like you don't like them. I think they're fine and would go with everything, but you want to be excited about them. I'd exchange them for something that makes you instantly smile! Glance at one of your favorite bags/colors and see how you instantly light up. Then look at these and see how you feel. My favorite neutral is black, and I have a grey and chalk bags I like, but I like them more with a scarf or charm to color them. My favorites are colors though! Red, deep teals and bright blues and a little bright pink when I'm in the mood for it. (I want a bright sapphire or ultra violet!) Now that I have 2 turquoise bags, new ones will have to work to measure up!


----------



## tealocean

bluesh4rk said:


> @pianolize congrats on the new pretties! I would love to see a mod shot with that Rogue Satchel. I find it funny that the Coach Outlet keeps emailing me about that particular bag and it has been sold out for a while now on the sale. It keeps saying "It is going fast! You better buy it!" LOL. Um can't!


They keep emailing me to hurry up and by my wishlist bags, but I wasn't invited to the sale. They're helping me get ready for a real ban.


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on your new beauties!!
> 
> I think these are two colors that work well as with so many others.
> 
> Both will go so well with black. They pop but don’t have “too” much contrast.
> 
> I’d pair the blue with just about everything black, white, grey, silver, gold, red, orange, yellow, green, purple, pink, brown, taupe, beige and complimentary shades of blue...  You can also do three colors if you keep them in the same tone: For example this color would pair well with a camel / brown combo or even a muted burgundy / pink combo and many others.
> 
> The pink is similar. I personally wouldn’t wear it with clear bright red, citrusy colors or neons because IMHO the brights wouldn’t go well with this slightly muted shade of pink. Other than that, think. It could go with just about anything!
> 
> Enjoy your new additions!


Thanks so much for your input- I'm thinking they're perfect for dull winter doldrums-w-neutrals (I totally get your combo choices but have no camels/browns/those colors you've mentioned!)

I'm also thinking that now that it's sunny out, I'm thinking more vibrant.



Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t wear jeans very often (in fact I’m back in my heels! Yay!)
> 
> But, I did wear jeans and this bag on a trip a few months ago and got color transfer all over the back. I was completely freaked out. Then I remembered that @dcooney4 (I think it was you dc, correct me if I’m wrong) mentioned using baby wipes to remove color transfer. I didn’t have those so I gingerly used makeup wipes. Lo and behold - it all came out!  I was so happy I could have cried!
> 
> So, now I’m super careful. But, I’ll keep this trick in mind for future.


 Makeup cleansers! Great idea!  I'm a huge fan of jeans+heels, as I rarely wear flats. So the color transfer from whatever just kills me.



Bagmedic said:


> I'm really not sure now.  I thought the blues were the same "denim" color but the handles were just different.  There was a mineral blue that was the first generation rogue but not in this doctor's satchel style - just regular rogue style.  Maybe the handles being different give it a different look.  I know I like mine because of the contrasting handles.  Wish Coach made it so we could buy handles and interchange them on the bags!  They really do make a difference in the look!


So maybe they ARE the same- I'd actually wondered whether I could go get them attached @Coach house or something, since I'm trying to replicate that bag I can no longer get! Therefore, it looks "blank" to me. If I'm using it regularly ('not as a travel bag'), it feels 'missing'...



tealocean said:


> No, and it sounds like you don't like them. I think they're fine and would go with everything, but you want to be excited about them. I'd exchange them for something that makes you instantly smile! Glance at one of your favorite bags/colors and see how you instantly light up. Then look at these and see how you feel. My favorite neutral is black, and I have a grey and chalk bags I like, but I like them more with a scarf or charm to color them. My favorites are colors though! Red, deep teals and bright blues and a little bright pink when I'm in the mood for it. (I want a bright sapphire or ultra violet!) Now that I have 2 turquoise bags, new ones will have to work to measure up!


So true, so true! If they were easier to return, I think I would have by now. I'm sitting with them to see if it's just seasonal excitement for a color pop, after I'm getting over my initial surprise at the shades, though they really are beautiful and have nothing like them, color-wise.



tealocean said:


> They keep emailing me to hurry up and by my wishlist bags, but I wasn't invited to the sale. They're helping me get ready for a real ban.


 Haha, good!!! WHY do they do that?! ￼


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3998073
> 
> My newest acquisitions!
> 
> The bags themselves are gorgeous; the colors are 'odd' in my wardrobe by just a bit, so not 100% sold on them...


Very pretty! Congrats! [emoji255]


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Thanks both!!! @tealocean , the rogue is 'dark denim/old brass', and the Faye is 'antique rose/gold'? I'll try to get the color on the photo better- they're both truly beautiful, but I was hoping/remembering a darker, deeper blue (mineral?!); and a pinker 'rose'.
> 
> They really are freestanding, 'neutral' colors- but since I either wear blacks OR a crazy color, they'd clash OR I'd pick a more vibrant or metallic color to offset the blacks/grays!!! Or go straight black.  (@carterazo & @Sparkletastic , I feel I need to ask your thoughts on this!!! )


These are great colors, @pianolize! The dark denim is a perfect neutral. I think it would go great with black/grey and would tone down a lot of crazy colors. I would pair it with pinks, yellows, greens, and orange, as well as whites and beiges.  The mineral you mention is rather similar in tone and it was really more of a dark teal. At least the mineral Rogue I have.

Thinking back of the first (stock) picture you posted of the Faye when you bought it, I know it's a delightful rose color. I love it! [emoji7] I think it's a perfect pink for black and greys. The contrast is not too harsh imo. It would be delicious paired with a black and white outfit. It's a deep rose without being too bright, or too dark.  Don't you think?  This pink can be dressed up or down too. I love the contrast of the three types of leather as well.  But you have to love it so that you can enjoy it. [emoji4] [emoji173]  If you don't love the colors, don't let our excitement sway you. [emoji56] 

Can you post other pics in a different light?


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> They keep emailing me to hurry up and by my wishlist bags, but I wasn't invited to the sale. They're helping me get ready for a real ban.





bluesh4rk said:


> @pianolize congrats on the new pretties! I would love to see a mod shot with that Rogue Satchel. I find it funny that the Coach Outlet keeps emailing me about that particular bag and it has been sold out for a while now on the sale. It keeps saying "It is going fast! You better buy it!" LOL. Um can't!


This is too funny! Gotta love Coach!


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> These are great colors, @pianolize! The dark denim is a perfect neutral. I think it would go great with black/grey and would tone down a lot of crazy colors. I would pair it with pinks, yellows, greens, and orange, as well as whites and beiges.  The mineral you mention is rather similar in tone and it was really more of a dark teal. At least the mineral Rogue I have.
> 
> Thinking back of the first (stock) picture you posted of the Faye when you bought it, I know it's a delightful rose color. I love it! [emoji7] I think it's a perfect pink for black and greys. The contrast is not too harsh imo. It would be delicious paired with a black and white outfit. It's a deep rose without being too bright, or too dark.  Don't you think?  This pink can be dressed up or down too. I love the contrast of the three types of leather as well.  But you have to love it so that you can enjoy it. [emoji4] [emoji173]  If you don't love the colors, don't let our excitement sway you. [emoji56]
> 
> Can you post other pics in a different light?


 thanks, @carterazo ! 
The pinks with the suede I just love!!! I think you're totally right, since when ordering I was on a black/white kick. 

About the satchel- 
I THINK I SHOULD HAVE gotten the dk teal-ish mineral?/snake handled satchel when I first saw it. This one seems lighter and not as stunningly gorgeous as the original I'd wanted. And smaller than the travel bag I'd envisioned. Maybe I should take the wrapping off and walk around with it. (And look up the returns! I'm feeling like IF I can find the other in a comparable price , though it's skyrocketed, I'll buy/return. Haven't been able to though-it just doesn't seem available...)


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on your new beauties!!
> 
> I think these are two colors that work well as with so many others.
> 
> Both will go so well with black. They pop but don’t have “too” much contrast.
> 
> I’d pair the blue with just about everything black, white, grey, silver, gold, red, orange, yellow, green, purple, pink, brown, taupe, beige and complimentary shades of blue...  You can also do three colors if you keep them in the same tone: For example this color would pair well with a camel / brown combo or even a muted burgundy / pink combo and many others.
> 
> The pink is similar. I personally wouldn’t wear it with clear bright red, citrusy colors or neons because IMHO the brights wouldn’t go well with this slightly muted shade of pink. Other than that, think. It could go with just about anything!
> 
> Enjoy your new additions!



@Sparkletastic would you come over and put outfits together for me!!  Lol. You gave me some good ideas!  
One of these days I’m going to put outfits together and take pictures. At 5:30 in the morning I’m a little too lazy to try and ‘style’ outfits!  There’s an app for this too but I can’t remember what it’s called


----------



## Crazy for Bags

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3998073
> 
> My newest acquisitions!
> 
> The bags themselves are gorgeous; the colors are 'odd' in my wardrobe by just a bit, so not 100% sold on them...



Love your bags!  I think the blue is a great option for a neutral besides black!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Here’s my newest. I wanted a tote in pink. I was looking at the Market Tote, which is a similar design as an LV Neverfull, but wasn’t sure if I would like a bag with little organization and no zipper. 
Then I see this in Macys and it is a bit basic (to me anyway), but checked off all my requirements!  
It’s super comfortable, lightweight and the leather is yummy!!
Taylor Tote in Dusty Rose and her Unicorn charm


----------



## Ireiki4u

Both of my bags arrived, it’s love for both of them. I love anything with crystals


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> thanks, @carterazo !
> The pinks with the suede I just love!!! I think you're totally right, since when ordering I was on a black/white kick.
> 
> About the satchel-
> I THINK I SHOULD HAVE gotten the dk teal-ish mineral?/snake handled satchel when I first saw it. This one seems lighter and not as stunningly gorgeous as the original I'd wanted. And smaller than the travel bag I'd envisioned. Maybe I should take the wrapping off and walk around with it. (And look up the returns! I'm feeling like IF I can find the other in a comparable price , though it's skyrocketed, I'll buy/return. Haven't been able to though-it just doesn't seem available...)


It sounds like you should search for the one you truly love. Hopefully you find it in time to return this other one. Good luck!


----------



## zjones

My other two sale pieces arrived. Such a gorgeous color palette! I’m thinking Crosby drivers in mandarin to go with... [emoji848]


----------



## Iluvhaute

Off to b
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 an island after these two


----------



## Teagaggle

Iluvhaute said:


> Off to b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an island after these two


Love! How are you liking the Charlie? IMO, this is the sleeper of the season. I love mine!


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> Thanks so much for your input- I'm thinking they're perfect for dull winter doldrums-w-neutrals (I totally get your combo choices but have no camels/browns/those colors you've mentioned!)
> 
> I'm also thinking that now that it's sunny out, I'm thinking more vibrant.
> 
> Makeup cleansers! Great idea!  I'm a huge fan of jeans+heels, as I rarely wear flats. So the color transfer from whatever just kills me.
> 
> 
> So maybe they ARE the same- I'd actually wondered whether I could go get them attached @Coach house or something, since I'm trying to replicate that bag I can no longer get! Therefore, it looks "blank" to me. If I'm using it regularly ('not as a travel bag'), it feels 'missing'...
> 
> 
> So true, so true! If they were easier to return, I think I would have by now. I'm sitting with them to see if it's just seasonal excitement for a color pop, after I'm getting over my initial surprise at the shades, though they really are beautiful and have nothing like them, color-wise.
> 
> Haha, good!!! WHY do they do that?! ￼


Have fun deciding!  I haven't seen them in real life, but they look pretty in the picture.


----------



## tealocean

These are new to me pre-loved Legacy Duffle bags in, I believe, Tourmaline and Emerald. I love that they can be structured and still squishy! The best of both worlds! I knew I'd love the tourmaline "happy blue", but I didn't have any green bags other than teals. I look sick in warm greens with too much yellow in them, but the Emerald is perfect and really making me realize I need to wear more green! When I got it, I was wearing a burgundy-wine top with dark charcoal skirt, and it looked like the purse was chosen for me. It will be a neutral for me except it might look like Christmas with reds. If any anyone has tips for getting rid of cigarette smells, pen marks, edge wear and scuffs, I am listening! I have the smelly one in a bag with baking soda. The marks are not too noticeable since they're on the back and corners.


----------



## MooMooVT

tealocean said:


> These are new to me pre-loved Legacy Duffle bags in, I believe, Tourmaline and Emerald. I love that they can be structured and still squishy! The best of both worlds! I knew I'd love the tourmaline "happy blue", but I didn't have any green bags other than teals. I look sick in warm greens with too much yellow in them, but the Emerald is perfect and really making me realize I need to wear more green! When I got it, I was wearing a burgundy-wine top with dark charcoal skirt, and it looked like the purse was chosen for me. It will be a neutral for me except it might look like Christmas with reds. If any anyone has tips for getting rid of cigarette smells, pen marks, edge wear and scuffs, I am listening! I have the smelly one in a bag with baking soda. The marks are not too noticeable since they're on the back and corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999197


Gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

One more new-to-me! Turquoise Chelsea Crossbody! This color is LIFE! This was supposed to be new with tags, but I'm pretty sure it was used or hung up somewhere. It has stress marks with discoloration on the handle. Have you seen anything like this? See the last pic. The tag had been removed and stuck through the zipper material and it didn't come with the dust bag. But look at the color! I love it! I'll show a pic of it beside tourmaline so you can see this is a little lighter and with some green in it.


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> These are new to me pre-loved Legacy Duffle bags in, I believe, Tourmaline and Emerald. I love that they can be structured and still squishy! The best of both worlds! I knew I'd love the tourmaline "happy blue", but I didn't have any green bags other than teals. I look sick in warm greens with too much yellow in them, but the Emerald is perfect and really making me realize I need to wear more green! When I got it, I was wearing a burgundy-wine top with dark charcoal skirt, and it looked like the purse was chosen for me. It will be a neutral for me except it might look like Christmas with reds. If any anyone has tips for getting rid of cigarette smells, pen marks, edge wear and scuffs, I am listening! I have the smelly one in a bag with baking soda. The marks are not too noticeable since they're on the back and corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999197



Congrats on these two beauties T.  We are twins on both.  The Legacy Duffle is a favorite bag of mine (really the bag that started my descent into purse madness, lol).  I don’t have any tips on those things you mentioned.  Enjoy.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these two beauties T.  We are twins on both.  The Legacy Duffle is a favorite bag of mine (really the bag that started my descent into purse madness, lol).  I don’t have any tips on those things you mentioned.  Enjoy.


Thank you! I love them as they are except for the smoke! If I can get rid of the smell, it's a keeper. Ebay should require smokers to disclose that little tidbit. If it impossible to get the smell out of leather, I hope someone will let me know.  It just smells like it was around smoke. It's not strong but is in the leather and inside-even the paper stuffing smelled so I threw that out.


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I love them as they are except for the smoke! If I can get rid of the smell, it's a keeper. Ebay should require smokers to disclose that little tidbit. If it impossible to get the smell out of leather, I hope someone will let me know. [emoji2] It just smells like it was around smoke. It's not strong but is in the leather and inside-even the paper stuffing smelled so I threw that out.


Do you have any of those silicone bead packs from shoe boxes or packing materials lying around? They help absorb odors well.


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> View attachment 3999205
> View attachment 3999209
> View attachment 3999212
> View attachment 3999212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more new-to-me! Turquoise Chelsea Crossbody! This color is LIFE! This was supposed to be new with tags, but I'm pretty sure it was used or hung up somewhere. It has stress marks with discoloration on the handle. Have you seen anything like this? See the last pic. The tag had been removed and stuck through the zipper material and it didn't come with the dust bag. But look at the color! I love it! I'll show a pic of it beside tourmaline so you can see this is a little lighter and with some green in it.


Mine doesn't look like that on the handle and I've used it. There are wrinkles on the underside of the handle. I bought mine new too. I can't remember if it had a dustbag. Sometimes small bags don't have them. I have so many extras that I can't keep track.


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I love them as they are except for the smoke! If I can get rid of the smell, it's a keeper. Ebay should require smokers to disclose that little tidbit. If it impossible to get the smell out of leather, I hope someone will let me know.  It just smells like it was around smoke. It's not strong but is in the leather and inside-even the paper stuffing smelled so I threw that out.


Weather permitting, hanging outdoors helps. You can spray the lining with Febreze free nature. I wouldn't get it on the leather. The lining can be washed but it will wrinkle and not look as crisp.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Weather permitting, hanging outdoors helps. You can spray the lining with Febreze free nature. I wouldn't get it on the leather. The lining can be washed but it will wrinkle and not look as crisp.





CoachMaven said:


> Do you have any of those silicone bead packs from shoe boxes or packing materials lying around? They help absorb odors well.





whateve said:


> Mine doesn't look like that on the handle and I've used it. There are wrinkles on the underside of the handle. I bought mine new too. I can't remember if it had a dustbag. Sometimes small bags don't have them. I have so many extras that I can't keep track.





whateve said:


> Weather permitting, hanging outdoors helps. You can spray the lining with Febreze free nature. I wouldn't get it on the leather. The lining can be washed but it will wrinkle and not look as crisp.


 Thank you both!

Yeah, I wonder what happened to the handle. Maybe it was cleaned? Or something from the hands discolored it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> These are new to me pre-loved Legacy Duffle bags in, I believe, Tourmaline and Emerald. I love that they can be structured and still squishy! The best of both worlds! I knew I'd love the tourmaline "happy blue", but I didn't have any green bags other than teals. I look sick in warm greens with too much yellow in them, but the Emerald is perfect and really making me realize I need to wear more green! When I got it, I was wearing a burgundy-wine top with dark charcoal skirt, and it looked like the purse was chosen for me. It will be a neutral for me except it might look like Christmas with reds. If any anyone has tips for getting rid of cigarette smells, pen marks, edge wear and scuffs, I am listening! I have the smelly one in a bag with baking soda. The marks are not too noticeable since they're on the back and corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999197



LOVE these colors!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ireiki4u said:


> Both of my bags arrived, it’s love for both of them. I love anything with crystals
> 
> View attachment 3999077
> View attachment 3999076
> View attachment 3999075
> View attachment 3999074



Both are beauties!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> View attachment 3999205
> View attachment 3999209
> View attachment 3999212
> View attachment 3999212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more new-to-me! Turquoise Chelsea Crossbody! This color is LIFE! This was supposed to be new with tags, but I'm pretty sure it was used or hung up somewhere. It has stress marks with discoloration on the handle. Have you seen anything like this? See the last pic. The tag had been removed and stuck through the zipper material and it didn't come with the dust bag. But look at the color! I love it! I'll show a pic of it beside tourmaline so you can see this is a little lighter and with some green in it.



Such a pretty color!


----------



## tealocean

MooMooVT said:


> Gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE these colors!!! [emoji173]️


Thank you! I love the colors too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> These are new to me pre-loved Legacy Duffle bags in, I believe, Tourmaline and Emerald. I love that they can be structured and still squishy! The best of both worlds! I knew I'd love the tourmaline "happy blue", but I didn't have any green bags other than teals. I look sick in warm greens with too much yellow in them, but the Emerald is perfect and really making me realize I need to wear more green! When I got it, I was wearing a burgundy-wine top with dark charcoal skirt, and it looked like the purse was chosen for me. It will be a neutral for me except it might look like Christmas with reds. If any anyone has tips for getting rid of cigarette smells, pen marks, edge wear and scuffs, I am listening! I have the smelly one in a bag with baking soda. The marks are not too noticeable since they're on the back and corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999197



Put a baggie of baking soda inside and air bag outside, preferably in low humidity. Keep doing that and replacing the baking soda as needed. It’ll take awhile, but hopefully should help. Yes, I agree it should be disclosed that it came from a smoking home.


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> Put a baggie of baking soda inside and air bag outside, preferably in low humidity. Keep doing that and replacing the baking soda as needed. It’ll take awhile, but hopefully should help. Yes, I agree it should be disclosed that it came from a smoking home.


Thank you! I will try that. I thought about putting a bowl of vinegar in it, but that's too risky.


----------



## Krispamispa

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I will try that. I thought about putting a bowl of vinegar in it, but that's too risky.



You can also use dry coffee grounds or kitty litter in a big bag with the purse inside and tied shut. I used this to get smoke smell out of a leather jacket. Didn’t need to be outside or repeatedly replaced. Took a couple days.


----------



## tealocean

Krispamispa said:


> You can also use dry coffee grounds or kitty litter in a big bag with the purse inside and tied shut. I used this to get smoke smell out of a leather jacket. Didn’t need to be outside or repeatedly replaced. Took a couple days.


Thank you! I love the smell of coffee! I will try that too!


----------



## Rose_Hana

Bagmedic said:


> Would you be so kind as to photo looking down at the top of the bag?  I'm curious what the inside looks like.  My store didn't have this to look at....







Like this? Hope these images help


----------



## Bagmedic

Rose_Hana said:


> View attachment 3999302
> 
> View attachment 3999304
> 
> Like this? Hope these images help


Wow!  It is huge!  thank you!


----------



## popartist

A triple 1941 reveal!  I've bought three items since March started...the black quilted rivets Dinky was my PCE purchase from my "home" at Coach House, and the black Soho and surplus (? - didn't have the original tag so there was no color info) small trifold wallet bought 10 days apart at 50% off each from the Coach at Macy's Herald Square, which sometimes plays by its own rules...   Unless something SUPER compelling comes along (like that black quilted rivets Parker at least 30% off...although I'm not as must-have about it as I was a couple of weeks ago now that I have the Dinky) I am now on ban for awhile - hitting Italy in October, and when in Italy a Gucci or Prada might beckon...


----------



## Iluvhaute

Teagaggle said:


> Love! How are you liking the Charlie? IMO, this is the sleeper of the season. I love mine!


 You know, I’m pleasantly surprised about how nice the Charlie is. I bought it mainly to fit my iPad Pro (12.9 size) to meetings. I usually carry a tote bag but I don’t need all the space, all the time. 

The leather is really nice, and it holds a ton. I can certainly see getting another one if it goes on sale. I’m not sold on the strap though. For one, the hardware is brass/gold and the Charlie is silver. I, for some reason didn’t see that when I bought it today. 

I should stay out of the store though, because the signature Charlie is calling my name.


----------



## sb2

tealocean said:


> These are new to me pre-loved Legacy Duffle bags in, I believe, Tourmaline and Emerald. I love that they can be structured and still squishy! The best of both worlds! I knew I'd love the tourmaline "happy blue", but I didn't have any green bags other than teals. I look sick in warm greens with too much yellow in them, but the Emerald is perfect and really making me realize I need to wear more green! When I got it, I was wearing a burgundy-wine top with dark charcoal skirt, and it looked like the purse was chosen for me. It will be a neutral for me except it might look like Christmas with reds. If any anyone has tips for getting rid of cigarette smells, pen marks, edge wear and scuffs, I am listening! I have the smelly one in a bag with baking soda. The marks are not too noticeable since they're on the back and corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999197


The thing I have used for smoke smell is “airboss” it takes a while I put it inside the bag for a while and put it outside on nice days too I was able to eliminate the smell in a bag that way. But it did take about  3 months and a couple airboss but I don’t notice the smell anymore.  Those are beautiful bags. I still have a couple. There isn’t really anything you can do about the corners except redying that was one bad thing about those legacy duffles.


----------



## tealocean

popartist said:


> A triple 1941 reveal!  I've bought three items since March started...the black quilted rivets Dinky was my PCE purchase from my "home" at Coach House, and the black Soho and surplus (? - didn't have the original tag so there was no color info) small trifold wallet bought 10 days apart at 50% off each from the Coach at Macy's Herald Square, which sometimes plays by its own rules...   Unless something SUPER compelling comes along (like that black quilted rivets Parker at least 30% off...although I'm not as must-have about it as I was a couple of weeks ago now that I have the Dinky) I am now on ban for awhile - hitting Italy in October, and when in Italy a Gucci or Prada might beckon...
> 
> View attachment 3999334


So lovely! I especially like the Dinky.


----------



## tealocean

sb2 said:


> The thing I have used for smoke smell is “airboss” it takes a while I put it inside the bag for a while and put it outside on nice days too I was able to eliminate the smell in a bag that way. But it did take about  3 months and a couple airboss but I don’t notice the smell anymore.  Those are beautiful bags. I still have a couple. There isn’t really anything you can do about the corners except redying that was one bad thing about those legacy duffles.


Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

Iluvhaute said:


> You know, I’m pleasantly surprised about how nice the Charlie is. I bought it mainly to fit my iPad Pro (12.9 size) to meetings. I usually carry a tote bag but I don’t need all the space, all the time.
> 
> The leather is really nice, and it holds a ton. I can certainly see getting another one if it goes on sale. I’m not sold on the strap though. For one, the hardware is brass/gold and the Charlie is silver. I, for some reason didn’t see that when I bought it today.
> 
> I should stay out of the store though, because the signature Charlie is calling my name.


OMG, me too re: signature one! It's so fun! I've been carrying my washed red for days. Get many compliments!


----------



## 2cello

Rose_Hana said:


> View attachment 3999302
> 
> View attachment 3999304
> 
> Like this? Hope these images help



Wow.  Great bag.  Thanks for the shots.


----------



## Doggie Bag

ivdw said:


> New market tote, love it!


What color is that? Beautiful!


----------



## elvisfan4life

sb2 said:


> Those are adorable!



I agree wish I could buy them


----------



## wintotty

I'm trying one more time for this bag........in different color


----------



## Bagmedic

wintotty said:


> I'm trying one more time for this bag........in different color


Let us know how you like it!  I wish I could see one in person to see if I like that shape.


----------



## Sarah03

tealocean said:


> These are new to me pre-loved Legacy Duffle bags in, I believe, Tourmaline and Emerald. I love that they can be structured and still squishy! The best of both worlds! I knew I'd love the tourmaline "happy blue", but I didn't have any green bags other than teals. I look sick in warm greens with too much yellow in them, but the Emerald is perfect and really making me realize I need to wear more green! When I got it, I was wearing a burgundy-wine top with dark charcoal skirt, and it looked like the purse was chosen for me. It will be a neutral for me except it might look like Christmas with reds. If any anyone has tips for getting rid of cigarette smells, pen marks, edge wear and scuffs, I am listening! I have the smelly one in a bag with baking soda. The marks are not too noticeable since they're on the back and corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999197



Those are the prettiest legacy colors!


----------



## tealocean

wintotty said:


> I'm trying one more time for this bag........in different color


That is so cute and pretty!


----------



## lovingmybags

So on a whim, I decided to call Coach customer services and inquire into the penguin market tote; as far as I've heard, it's only been an international release.  Since I had the PCE coupon, I thought why not...and wallah!  They had one in the warehouse for some reason.  So here it is with the Rexy resin multicolor bag-charm; the latter I'm probably going to try hanging it on another purse. As she wasn't sure if the order would ship, the associate was also kind enough to waive charges for express delivery!

Upon looking at the bag, I'm pleasantly surprised to discover that the edgepaint is also glittery; rather pretty touch there I have to say.


----------



## dgphoto

lovingmybags said:


> So on a whim, I decided to call Coach customer services and inquire into the penguin market tote; as far as I've heard, it's only been an international release.  Since I had the PCE coupon, I thought why not...and wallah!  They had one in the warehouse for some reason.  So here it is with the Rexy resin multicolor bag-charm; the latter I'm probably going to try hanging it on another purse. As she wasn't sure if the order would ship, the associate was also kind enough to waive charges for express delivery!
> 
> Upon looking at the bag, I'm pleasantly surprised to discover that the edgepaint is also glittery; rather pretty touch there I have to say.



It’s so cute!!


----------



## Teagaggle

I never thought in a million years I would be revealing a signature piece. I've never liked heavy branding on anything. However, I could not stop thinking about this Keith Haring piece ever since I saw it. It's a perfect mix of tough and delicate. I'm not a fan of gold hardware so I love the fact that they did not put the Coach branding on the top of the bag like other Charlie's. I made it my own by having a custom key tag created tying in the stars. I could not be more pleased and had to share!


----------



## lovingmybags

dgphoto said:


> It’s so cute!!



Thank you!  My close-sighted eyes didn't even notice until now, that the penguins are carrying different cups in two colors haha


----------



## Newpurselove

Teagaggle said:


> I never thought in a million years I would be revealing a signature piece. I've never liked heavy branding on anything. However, I could not stop thinking about this Keith Haring piece ever since I saw it. It's a perfect mix of tough and delicate. I'm not a fan of gold hardware so I love the fact that they did not put the Coach branding on the top of the bag like other Charlie's. I made it my own by having a custom key tag created tying in the stars. I could not be more pleased and had to share!
> View attachment 4000124



Love!!! I just saw the sig camera bag in person and I am really digging the new signature pieces as well


----------



## lovingmybags

Newpurselove said:


> Love!!! I just saw the sig camera bag in person and I am really digging the new signature pieces as well



Same!  Stuart has us all under some kind of spell lol


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## laurenrr

wintotty said:


> I'm trying one more time for this bag........in different color


i LOVE this


----------



## whateve

wintotty said:


> I'm trying one more time for this bag........in different color


Is that the new tea rose charm on there? It looks great!


----------



## pianolize

lovingmybags said:


> Thank you!  My close-sighted eyes didn't even notice until now, that the penguins are carrying different cups in two colors haha


 I know!!! That's actually the first thing I noticed about this hilarious bag!!! Love it!!!


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

I'm joining in with a used red Legacy Duffle. I'm not sure what color it is. It's a dark burgundy red, so maybe Black Cherry or Port Wine or Ruby? Which one is dark burgundy? I will post pictures when I get it.


----------



## whateve

bagsarebeautiful said:


> I'm joining in with a used red Legacy Duffle. I'm not sure what color it is. It's a dark burgundy red, so maybe Black Cherry or Port Wine or Ruby? Which one is dark burgundy? I will post pictures when I get it.


Port and Black Cherry were similar but Port had brass hardware and Black Cherry had silver. Port was a little more pink. I don't remember a ruby. Here is a picture of black cherry.


----------



## Hyacinth

lovingmybags said:


> Thank you!  My close-sighted eyes didn't even notice until now, that the penguins are carrying different cups in two colors haha



I was wondering about that. It looks like wine, champagne and maybe Margaritas? That's really a great design. 

And I LOVE the Glitter Rexy!


----------



## lovingmybags

Hyacinth said:


> I was wondering about that. It looks like wine, champagne and maybe Margaritas? That's really a great design.
> 
> And I LOVE the Glitter Rexy!



Yes I think you got the beverages right!  It's really cute


----------



## Hyacinth

lovingmybags said:


> Yes I think you got the beverages right!  It's really cute



Now we know what those penguins do for fun during all those months when the sun is below the horizon!


----------



## Cori629

I love this. The rose gold color is so much prettier in person.  I love the fact that there is a C on in, since that’s my first initial, feels personalized. [emoji7]


----------



## sb2

Cori629 said:


> View attachment 4000976
> View attachment 4000977
> 
> 
> I love this. The rose gold color is so much prettier in person.  I love the fact that there is a C on in, since that’s my first initial, feels personalized. [emoji7]


That is very pretty


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

whateve said:


> Port and Black Cherry were similar but Port had brass hardware and Black Cherry had silver. Port was a little more pink. I don't remember a ruby. Here is a picture of black cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000575


It must be black cherry. Thanks!


----------



## lovingmybags

Hyacinth said:


> Now we know what those penguins do for fun during all those months when the sun is below the horizon!



Yes!  The glitter for both the Rexy and penguin tote was a nice touch!  Just the penguins+Coach had me sold lol


----------



## Bagmedic

Cori629 said:


> View attachment 4000976
> View attachment 4000977
> 
> 
> I love this. The rose gold color is so much prettier in person.  I love the fact that there is a C on in, since that’s my first initial, feels personalized. [emoji7]


Nice! I noticed the last few days the pink version is off the website but haven't looked today.  First time coming up for air....


----------



## Crazy for Bags

lovingmybags said:


> So on a whim, I decided to call Coach customer services and inquire into the penguin market tote; as far as I've heard, it's only been an international release.  Since I had the PCE coupon, I thought why not...and wallah!  They had one in the warehouse for some reason.  So here it is with the Rexy resin multicolor bag-charm; the latter I'm probably going to try hanging it on another purse. As she wasn't sure if the order would ship, the associate was also kind enough to waive charges for express delivery!
> 
> Upon looking at the bag, I'm pleasantly surprised to discover that the edgepaint is also glittery; rather pretty touch there I have to say.



So stinkin’ cute!!! [emoji210]


----------



## Teagaggle

Debuting Marine Rogue 25. Color is hard to capture & definitely varies based on light source. Kind of a deeper Steel Blue. Navy interior. Included pic of tag for info.


----------



## Shereese90805

Picked  these cuties up, so comfortable! Cant wait to wear : )


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shereese90805 said:


> Picked  these cuties up, so comfortable! Cant wait to wear : )



Loving that heel!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Debuting Marine Rogue 25. Color is hard to capture & definitely varies based on light source. Kind of a deeper Steel Blue. Navy interior. Included pic of tag for info.
> View attachment 4001315
> View attachment 4001316
> View attachment 4001317
> View attachment 4001318


How do you like it? Is it a keeper for you?

Nevermind saw your other post.


----------



## Shereese90805

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving that heel!


Thats what caused me to buy. The heel is so pretty and the leather is so nice!


----------



## Rose_Hana

Brand new Rogue in Olive!  Shipped from JAX, and my SA was able to apply the 30% PCE discount on it.  Been hunting this bag down on eBay, but always miss it, and decided to ask my SA during this PCE event, who was able to find it for me! So happy!


----------



## Newpurselove

New sandals for spring/summer. Style is Dottie in Beechwood. I think these were old stock. So beautiful and super comfy. This is my third pair of coach shoes and I have been impressed with all of them. Now I need that springtime weather!


----------



## 2cello

My new to me Madison Gathered Leather Sophia in graphite.  This one is similar in size to my Balenciaga first and I lurve them both equally.   Maybe I like this one a little more because the strap is slightly longer and looks better as a shoulder bag.  And it sits upright.


----------



## whateve

2cello said:


> My new to me Madison Gathered Leather Sophia in graphite.  This one is similar in size to my Balenciaga first and I lurve them both equally.   Maybe I like this one a little more because the strap is slightly longer and looks better as a shoulder bag.  And it sits upright.
> 
> View attachment 4002235


Congratulations! I used to have it in black. I'm glad you mentioned the Bal first as I was wondering if it was big enough for me, but not so sure about the shorter strap.


----------



## 2cello

The early version of the First has a longer strap - about the length of the Sophia.  Later versions shortened it by a few inches.  It fits comfortably as a shoulder bag but the purse rides a little high on the body IMO.


----------



## kbell

Shoes from the sale... Love them!


----------



## MooMooVT

Rose_Hana said:


> Brand new Rogue in Olive!  Shipped from JAX, and my SA was able to apply the 30% PCE discount on it.  Been hunting this bag down on eBay, but always miss it, and decided to ask my SA during this PCE event, who was able to find it for me! So happy!
> 
> View attachment 4001585


I have the Olive Rogue 25 and LOVE it. But sadly I paid full price. You'll really enjoy it, I'm sure!


----------



## Teagaggle

kbell said:


> View attachment 4002515
> 
> 
> Shoes from the sale... Love them!


SUPER CUTE ! Are they a new release?


----------



## kbell

Teagaggle said:


> SUPER CUTE ! Are they a new release?



I think so - you can see them here:

https://www.coach.com/coach-roccasi...=MG7&index=32#cgid=women-shoes-flats&start=33

They’re comfortable & they don’t want to fall off my feet like others I’ve tried on. True to size. I just LOVE the metallic pink! Good for work & play


----------



## whateve

kbell said:


> View attachment 4002515
> 
> 
> Shoes from the sale... Love them!


Cute! I got the roccasin slipons in anthracite suede during SAS. They have fur insoles and little Rexy charms.


----------



## Wendyann7

I just purchased the Black and Tan Double Swagger and the Heather Gray Sequin Courier for the promo.  I love both but I’m also drooling over the Apricot Double Swagger too.   Do you think they are different enough to have both colors in the Double Swagger?  Opinions requested!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Wendyann7 said:


> I just purchased the Black and Tan Double Swagger and the Heather Gray Sequin Courier for the promo.  I love both but I’m also drooling over the Apricot Double Swagger too.   Do you think they are different enough to have both colors in the Double Swagger?  Opinions requested!!


Post pics of the courier! I bought the original black sequins but still debating if I should exchange for heather grey or just get both lol


----------



## Wendyann7

Harley77 said:


> Post pics of the courier! I bought the original black sequins but still debating if I should exchange for heather grey or just get both lol



Will do this weekend!


----------



## SEWDimples

Today, my tote from retail PCE was delivered. Thanks to a wonderful tPF member for the PCE code. I missed this bag in my store before it sold out, but was so glad to see it online recently. I think it sold out again.
Rexy and Carriage Tote (including cute little Penguins).




Also, purchased this cute little checker canvas tote from the outlet.


----------



## ziztur

KH Rogue with KH crossbody. 

Believe it or not, I scored the crossbody from Poshmark for $100.00. Retail is $195 and it's NWT.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I used to have it in black. I'm glad you mentioned the Bal first as I was wondering if it was big enough for me, but not so sure about the shorter strap.



I can technically fit as much in my Firsts as my Dakotah but I don’t put as much in them because they look slightly better when not as full or bulgy (lol).  Agree with 2cello about the short strap hanging pretty high — I usually hand carry and only use the strap when I need to be hands free.  The earlier Firsts with the longer/perfect straps are hard to find since they were made for a very short time around 2004.  I love the look of the First.


----------



## LOVEsersen

I’m really in love with the kisslock thing 





Finally have my kisslock shoulder bag home with me yesterday


----------



## Kidclarke

I was contemplating on getting the Sharky one in this style but couldn’t bring myself to pay the price...until I decided I wanted it and it’s all sold out. I liked the Rexy one too, called the customer service number multiple times to check for both and someone finally had the Rexy and shipped it to me. I love it, if I would have seen it in person I would have paid the price before!


----------



## JPsmom923

lovebags00 said:


> I have never been a fan of the coach signature prints but there is just something about this bag.  I love the style and the leather/hardware makes this bag just pop.


I can’t decide if I want this bag or not. Maybe you can help. Is the signature canvas coated or is it just fabric?  How much are you loving it now you’ve had t for a week?


----------



## Hobbsy

LOVEsersen said:


> I’m really in love with the kisslock thing
> 
> View attachment 4004130
> View attachment 4004129
> 
> 
> Finally have my kisslock shoulder bag home with me yesterday [emoji813]


Lovely! Have we seen the blue kisslock in your picture yet?


----------



## CoachMaven

LOVEsersen said:


> I’m really in love with the kisslock thing
> 
> View attachment 4004130
> View attachment 4004129
> 
> 
> Finally have my kisslock shoulder bag home with me yesterday


Both of these are gorgeous! I have the Rogue 25 in the dark turquoise with rivets like your kisslock, it is such a pretty combo both ways!


----------



## Wendyann7

My promo purchases.  Sorry for the poor lighting [emoji20]


----------



## Wendyann7




----------



## AstridRhapsody

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4005104


Gorgeous!! Ahhh just can't make up my mind between heather grey and black sequins courier! That grey is soooo pretty!!


----------



## Wendyann7

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! Ahhh just can't make up my mind between heather grey and black sequins courier! That grey is soooo pretty!!



Get both!  [emoji7]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Wendyann7 said:


> Get both!  [emoji7]


Seriously considering it!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4005104



Great bags!!!  Love the grey. Such a nice neutral instead of black. Congrats


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Here’s one of my purchases this week. 
Chalk Rogue. I just love it!! [emoji175] 
Can’t wait for my Apple spray to arrive so I can spray her and carry her without worry.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Received my mailbox bag and matching coin purse . I love them. The yellow one is going to be exchanged it has a couple of indentations.


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> I’m really in love with the kisslock thing
> 
> View attachment 4004130
> View attachment 4004129
> 
> 
> Finally have my kisslock shoulder bag home with me yesterday



Congrats! I love the saddle color bag and the kisslock is so adorable. Enjoy!
Where did you get this bag? I did not see it on coach.com TIA.



Kidclarke said:


> I was contemplating on getting the Sharky one in this style but couldn’t bring myself to pay the price...until I decided I wanted it and it’s all sold out. I liked the Rexy one too, called the customer service number multiple times to check for both and someone finally had the Rexy and shipped it to me. I love it, if I would have seen it in person I would have paid the price before!
> View attachment 4004184



Congrats! I really like these canvas totes. Enjoy!



Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4005104


Congrats! Both of your new bags are gorgeous. Today, I looked at them both at the boutique. I still cannot make a decision for the Double Wwagger color.



Harley77 said:


> Seriously considering it!!



Do it. I believe the grey is such a great color.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Stopped by the outlet to see if they had any deletes (none) and to look for a scarf for my grey Swagger but ended up with this cute little guy instead. My 4 year old desperately wants him.


----------



## LOVEsersen

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I love the saddle color bag and the kisslock is so adorable. Enjoy!
> Where did you get this bag? I did not see it on coach.com TIA.



I got it from Taiwan Coach store 
It was once there in US website, somehow it jumped to ‘coming soon’ and gone next day.




Two to choose, I just love the saddle color


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> I got it from Taiwan Coach store
> It was once there in US website, somehow it jumped to ‘coming soon’ and gone next day.
> 
> View attachment 4005352
> 
> 
> Two to choose, I just love the saddle color
> 
> View attachment 4005363
> View attachment 4005364
> View attachment 4005365


Thank you for the info. I found it on the Coach website and added my email address to be notified when it is available.


----------



## tealocean

LOVEsersen said:


> I’m really in love with the kisslock thing
> 
> View attachment 4004130
> View attachment 4004129
> 
> 
> Finally have my kisslock shoulder bag home with me yesterday


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Stopped by the outlet to see if they had any deletes (none) and to look for a scarf for my grey Swagger but ended up with this cute little guy instead. My 4 year old desperately wants him.


So cute. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> Received my mailbox bag and matching coin purse . I love them. The yellow one is going to be exchanged it has a couple of indentations.
> 
> View attachment 4005253
> View attachment 4005254
> View attachment 4005255
> View attachment 4005256
> View attachment 4005257


Congrats on your new beauties! [emoji7] 
I  saw the pink irl and noticed that it is darker than the pictures online. I haven't seen the yellow. Would you mind descring the color?  Is it as lemony as it seems online? I'm curious about this yellow. TIA!


----------



## carterazo

Crazy for Bags said:


> Here’s one of my purchases this week.
> Chalk Rogue. I just love it!! [emoji175]
> Can’t wait for my Apple spray to arrive so I can spray her and carry her without worry.
> View attachment 4005249


She's a classic beauty!  Congrats! [emoji259]


----------



## carterazo

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4005104


Your bags look so luscious! [emoji7] 

I  would love to see the double swagger irl.  Enjoy them in good health!  [emoji255]


----------



## carterazo

LOVEsersen said:


> I’m really in love with the kisslock thing
> 
> View attachment 4004130
> View attachment 4004129
> 
> 
> Finally have my kisslock shoulder bag home with me yesterday [emoji813]


I dream of seeing this bag irl. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
Congrats on getting this special one. Love the kiss lock tearoses! [emoji33] 

I would love it if you could share mod shots with us. [emoji56] 

Enjoy her in good health!  [emoji256] [emoji258] [emoji257]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Stopped by the outlet to see if they had any deletes (none) and to look for a scarf for my grey Swagger but ended up with this cute little guy instead. My 4 year old desperately wants him.


I want it too! So adorable. Love holographic/iridesc. items


----------



## Bagmedic

LOVEsersen said:


> I got it from Taiwan Coach store
> It was once there in US website, somehow it jumped to ‘coming soon’ and gone next day.
> 
> View attachment 4005352
> 
> 
> Two to choose, I just love the saddle color
> 
> View attachment 4005363
> View attachment 4005364
> View attachment 4005365


I ordered the saddle one via my SA when the PCE started and I thought he said they would be available 3/17 so that was yesterday.  Hoping one makes its way to me soon!  My card was charged the test charge but then taken off until shipment I'm guessing.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I ordered the saddle one via my SA when the PCE started and I thought he said they would be available 3/17 so that was yesterday.  Hoping one makes its way to me soon!  My card was charged the test charge but then taken off until shipment I'm guessing.


Did you get the discount for this bag?


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Did you get the discount for this bag?


Yes.  It qualified.


----------



## Ireiki4u

carterazo said:


> Congrats on your new beauties! [emoji7]
> I  saw the pink irl and noticed that it is darker than the pictures online. I haven't seen the yellow. Would you mind descring the color?  Is it as lemony as it seems online? I'm curious about this yellow. TIA!


No I think the yellow is muted I don't like it much.


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> No I think the yellow is muted I don't like it much.


Thanks! Would you call it a baby yellow?


----------



## LVforValentine

I gave in a got the Keith harring pouch. I usually check out the coach stuff when I buy it and I'm impressed with how well the 1941 stuff is being made then it goes back in its bag. This piece however is sitting on my dressing table, I can't stop looking it. It's such a beautifully made piece! 
I'm just wondering if anyone else finds the kisslock to be a little weak. If I have a lipstick and some cards I find it pops itself open some times.


----------



## MooMooVT

Crazy for Bags said:


> Here’s one of my purchases this week.
> Chalk Rogue. I just love it!! [emoji175]
> Can’t wait for my Apple spray to arrive so I can spray her and carry her without worry.
> View attachment 4005249


Beautiful! I have a Rogue Chalk 25 (untreated) and no problems with color transfer so far. That said - I'm sure it's likely & worth treating against. I just don't wear heavily tinted clothing. HTH a little and hope you enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

LVforValentine said:


> I gave in a got the Keith harring pouch. I usually check out the coach stuff when I buy it and I'm impressed with how well the 1941 stuff is being made then it goes back in its bag. This piece however is sitting on my dressing table, I can't stop looking it. It's such a beautifully made piece!
> I'm just wondering if anyone else finds the kisslock to be a little weak. If I have a lipstick and some cards I find it pops itself open some times.


I have this cutie as well.  I haven't noticed the kisslock as weak, although I've put very little inside.  I found the card slots to be very tight and managed only one card comfortably on either side, some bills and coins.


----------



## Ireiki4u

carterazo said:


> Thanks! Would you call it a baby yellow?


Yes more of a baby yellow. I will take a photo of it outside today.


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> Yes more of a baby yellow. I will take a photo of it outside today.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LOVEsersen said:


> I’m really in love with the kisslock thing
> 
> View attachment 4004130
> View attachment 4004129
> 
> 
> Finally have my kisslock shoulder bag home with me yesterday



[emoji7][emoji7]!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I love the saddle color bag and the kisslock is so adorable. Enjoy!
> Where did you get this bag? I did not see it on coach.com TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I really like these canvas totes. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Congrats! Both of your new bags are gorgeous. Today, I looked at them both at the boutique. I still cannot make a decision for the Double Wwagger color.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. I believe the grey is such a great color.



Saks has it on their website. No discount though. ☹️


----------



## LVforValentine

musiclover said:


> I have this cutie as well.  I haven't noticed the kisslock as weak, although I've put very little inside.  I found the card slots to be very tight and managed only one card comfortably on either side, some bills and coins.


Thanks! I got 2 cards on one side (VERY snuggly) but I noticed when I closed it there was a very noticeable line where the bottom of the cards were. I think this is a piece that needs a little breaking in.


----------



## musiclover

LVforValentine said:


> Thanks! I got 2 cards on one side (VERY snuggly) but I noticed when I closed it there was a very noticeable line where the bottom of the cards were. I think this is a piece that needs a little breaking in.


Hi LV!  Thank you for letting me know. I will try to gently squeeze that second card in because it would be ideal to have it carry a little more. I think you’re quite right about the breaking in...the interior is a bit stuff but it’s just such a pretty piece with so many details.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

MooMooVT said:


> Beautiful! I have a Rogue Chalk 25 (untreated) and no problems with color transfer so far. That said - I'm sure it's likely & worth treating against. I just don't wear heavily tinted clothing. HTH a little and hope you enjoy!



Thanks. I wear a lot of black, so it worries me some. Got it sprayed last night!  Carried it today (just a few super quick errands, I played hooky!). Love it so far!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new charm from PCE. Perfect size for my new yellow bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Got a great deal at Bloomingdales! Half off, no sales tax, plus used up $125 of rewards that expired soon. Came factory wrapped in perfect condition too!


----------



## Lucylu29

Harley77 said:


> Got a great deal at Bloomingdales! Half off, no sales tax, plus used up $125 of rewards that expired soon. Came factory wrapped in perfect condition too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007337



Great find! I love this bag, if I didn't have the first generation oxblood I would have gotten this one when it was available.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Lucylu29 said:


> Great find! I love this bag, if I didn't have the first generation oxblood I would have gotten this one when it was available.


I have 1st generation oxblood as well. That's what stopped me from getting this one during SAS. I couldn't stop thinking about it so when it popped up at Bloomingdales I jumped. I'm thinking I may sell my 1st generation. Newer one matches my wardrobe better but I love the lock and key and the textured leather on handles/straps of my first one.


----------



## houseof999

Sooo in love!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Sooo in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007449


So beautiful!


----------



## Wendyann7

wintotty said:


> Double swaggers are here


@ wintotty I ordered the Apricot before seeing in person.  I am curious if the interior is bordeaux or oxblood and what wallet are you going to pair with this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## anthrosphere

houseof999 said:


> Sooo in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007449


Cuties!!! I’m definitely adding those mailboxes into my wishlist now. Enjoy those beauties!


----------



## inkfade

Not a bag, but my newest addition: Rexy charm in hematite. I already have the tea rose charm in silver, the woolly mammoth charm in gold, and then the black/gold woolly mammoth long necklace. I wanted one in all black, so this completes my necklace/charm collection. I bought the chain off Amazon and am extremely pleased with everything.


----------



## fayden

Just got this in from the sale. It can double up as a wallet. Fits a lot of stuff even my iphone X! I've been eyeing this for such a long time, glad it was included in the sale.


----------



## wintotty

Wendyann7 said:


> @ wintotty I ordered the Apricot before seeing in person.  I am curious if the interior is bordeaux or oxblood and what wallet are you going to pair with this bag?  Thanks!


I think is is oxblood..........I'm carrying it today and loving the color.
I don't switch the wallet, so just carrying usual LV wallet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Got her today going back on Sat. Way too many wrinkles


----------



## tealocean

fayden said:


> Just got this in from the sale. It can double up as a wallet. Fits a lot of stuff even my iphone X! I've been eyeing this for such a long time, glad it was included in the sale.
> View attachment 4007948


So pretty! What a great item from the sale!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new turnlock crossbody delete in Lapis that I just got from FOS. Still wrapped up. Love it!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> My new turnlock crossbody in Lapis that I just got from FOS. Still wrapped up. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4008341


Gorgeous color! Is this bigger or smaller than dinky?


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color! Is this bigger or smaller than dinky?



Thanks! I’m loving the color!. It is close in size to my Dinky except for maybe a little wider. Maybe that’s because of no turnlock. Then again when measured next to each other this one looked a little wider. I just took it out of the bag so haven’t checked it out yet.


----------



## Lucylu29

Harley77 said:


> I have 1st generation oxblood as well. That's what stopped me from getting this one during SAS. I couldn't stop thinking about it so when it popped up at Bloomingdales I jumped. I'm thinking I may sell my 1st generation. Newer one matches my wardrobe better but I love the lock and key and the textured leather on handles/straps of my first one.



I love mine for the same reasons. Also, I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but the short handles on the first Rogues that came out are more substantial than those on the current Rogues. They are a tad bit thicker. I like when I carry my 1st Gen oxblood and my 1941 red Rogue by the short handles because of this. The handles of my MTO Rogue that I got last summer and my melon Rogue just don't have that same feeling.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! I’m loving the color!. It is close in size to my Dinky except for maybe a little wider. Maybe that’s because of no turnlock. Then again when measured next to each other this one looked a little wider. I just took it out of the bag so haven’t checked it out yet.



Meant to say... because of no kisslock in the bag. Geez I’m tired. Lol


----------



## chilombianchic

houseof999 said:


> Sooo in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007449


I love the pouch!! I’m glad someone else got it. I just ordered mine in pink yesterday and I should get it this weekend. How do you like it? Can you fit your phone inside it?


----------



## houseof999

chilombianchic said:


> I love the pouch!! I’m glad someone else got it. I just ordered mine in pink yesterday and I should get it this weekend. How do you like it? Can you fit your phone inside it?


Oh no my phone is huge. The pouch isn't big enough for any phone I think. Maybe a flip phone.  Lol.


----------



## Bagmedic

tealocean said:


> So pretty! What a great item from the sale!


I ordered this last minute from the sale, too, late last night.  I want to use it as a wallet in the black rogue w/ python handles I also ordered. Can't wait to see it IRL!  I had ordered the rogue like this but decided it was too much and not as practical even though a beautiful work of art.  The plain black rogue with python handles and this clutch will be a more versatile set.


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Got her today going back on Sat. Way too many wrinkles


Can a hair dryer on low heat help maybe?  I've never done that but it may help smooth out the leather and then stuff it so it can hold that shape?


----------



## chilombianchic

houseof999 said:


> Oh no my phone is huge. The pouch isn't big enough for any phone I think. Maybe a flip phone.  Lol.


 Lol. Then I might have to return it. Have you been using the pouch as a accessory or mini bag? The tea roses are adorable!


----------



## Newpurselove

My PCE purchase- 1941 clutch delivered tonight impeccably boxed and wrapped


----------



## Bagmedic

Newpurselove said:


> My PCE purchase- 1941 clutch delivered tonight impeccably boxed and wrapped


Nice!  Didn't know they could monogram like that!  A nice surprise when you open up!


----------



## Newpurselove

I know it's not an option through the online order (the default is the outside front). My SA had to call the store and ask if they could do the inside flap. Now rexy will make me smile everytime I open it.


----------



## houseof999

chilombianchic said:


> Lol. Then I might have to return it. Have you been using the pouch as a accessory or mini bag? The tea roses are adorable!


I haven't started using it yet. I think it will barely fit a few cards and a lipstick.


----------



## SEWDimples

Found this at my outlet.

Steggy wristlet.


----------



## ziztur

I bought these KH pins to put on this Dinky I got that was $40 (NWT) because it had a few defects on the front. I covered said defects with the KH pins.

I especially love the heart! It’s got glitter in the middle.


----------



## glittermaven

ziztur said:


> I bought these KH pins to put on this Dinky I got that was $40 (NWT) because it had a few defects on the front. I covered said defects with the KH pins.
> 
> I especially love the heart! It’s got glitter in the middle.


Those pins are adorable!


----------



## tealocean

ziztur said:


> I bought these KH pins to put on this Dinky I got that was $40 (NWT) because it had a few defects on the front. I covered said defects with the KH pins.
> 
> I especially love the heart! It’s got glitter in the middle.


What a lovely collection! I love how you display it all!


----------



## SEWDimples

ziztur said:


> I bought these KH pins to put on this Dinky I got that was $40 (NWT) because it had a few defects on the front. I covered said defects with the KH pins.
> 
> I especially love the heart! It’s got glitter in the middle.


The bag looks really good with the pins. Nice job.


----------



## ziztur

tealocean said:


> What a lovely collection! I love how you display it all!



Thanks! 

I think the heart by itself pinned above the turn lock looks really good by itself. Almost like it could totally belong in the stock collection. It would look cool on a small vintage bag by itself.


----------



## tealocean

ziztur said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think the heart by itself pinned above the turn lock looks really good by itself. Almost like it could totally belong in the stock collection. It would look cool on a small vintage bag by itself.


It does! Definitely!


----------



## finer_woman

ziztur said:


> I bought these KH pins to put on this Dinky I got that was $40 (NWT) because it had a few defects on the front. I covered said defects with the KH pins.
> 
> I especially love the heart! It’s got glitter in the middle.


Did you use anything to hold the pins on other than the pin backs? I have some that I want to put on a leather jacket but I'm scared of losing them.  I was thinking of using some kind of adhesive on the backs.


----------



## ziztur

Yes the P.H. of adult human skin is more alkaline than calf/cow skin, and so hand lotions with a neutral to human skin P.H. will be more alkaline which penetrates and brakes down the above-mentioned fibers. The P.H. of cattle skin is pretty close to that of baby human skin. Thus baby wipes could protect the handles of your handbag assuming the manufacturing process does not change the natural P.H. by too much. Clearly, baby wipes are popular for a good reason.


----------



## ziztur

finer_woman said:


> Did you use anything to hold the pins on other than the pin backs? I have some that I want to put on a leather jacket but I'm scared of losing them.  I was thinking of using some kind of adhesive on the backs.




I didn't, but you could of course stick a dab of super glue onto the needle end of the back before slipping the back over it. 

Also, both the heart and the boom box have two pins at the back instead of the typical single post.


----------



## bluesh4rk

Here is my pretty Mailbox 24 in the metallic pink!


----------



## houseof999

bluesh4rk said:


> Here is my pretty Mailbox 24 in the metallic pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008857
> View attachment 4008858
> View attachment 4008859


Do you love it? Are you keeping the bag?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Lucylu29 said:


> I love mine for the same reasons. Also, I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but the short handles on the first Rogues that came out are more substantial than those on the current Rogues. They are a tad bit thicker. I like when I carry my 1st Gen oxblood and my 1941 red Rogue by the short handles because of this. The handles of my MTO Rogue that I got last summer and my melon Rogue just don't have that same feeling.


I thought I was crazy, glad I'm not!! I assumed my 1st generation handles were bigger just because a lot of the bag was different .I had my new oxblood rivets sitting next to my Felix and star studded dark denim rogues and noticed the different handles. I was starting to think maybe the oxblood was just a random mistake but I guess that's just how they are making the newer ones.


----------



## Lucylu29

Harley77 said:


> I thought I was crazy, glad I'm not!! I assumed my 1st generation handles were bigger just because a lot of the bag was different .I had my new oxblood rivets sitting next to my Felix and star studded dark denim rogues and noticed the different handles. I was starting to think maybe the oxblood was just a random mistake but I guess that's just how they are making the newer ones.



Yeah, I was most disappointed when I first got my MTO Rogue and noticed the slightly smaller handles after paying that much more money for it.


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> I thought I was crazy, glad I'm not!! I assumed my 1st generation handles were bigger just because a lot of the bag was different .I had my new oxblood rivets sitting next to my Felix and star studded dark denim rogues and noticed the different handles. I was starting to think maybe the oxblood was just a random mistake but I guess that's just how they are making the newer ones.


Ok I asked my SA about the handles a while back because the handles side by side on the Coach website looked different. I definitely thought the newer ones had skinnier handles. She said no they were the same but I was still skeptical. I'm glad I'm not just imagining this! Lol!


----------



## bluesh4rk

houseof999 said:


> Do you love it? Are you keeping the bag?


  So far so good, I haven't carried her yet though so my opinion isn't solid. But I definitely love the way she looks. I am feeling the urge to switch to a different bag because I've been carrying the same one since just before Thanksgiving. Maybe I should give this one a spin to make sure I really want to keep it.


----------



## houseof999

bluesh4rk said:


> So far so good, I haven't carried her yet though so my opinion isn't solid. But I definitely love the way she looks. I am feeling the urge to switch to a different bag because I've been carrying the same one since just before Thanksgiving. Maybe I should give this one a spin to make sure I really want to keep it.


Yeah I couldn't go that long without switching to something else. Lol. I'm curious to find out if you find the opening too narrow. I find a little harder to get into than the gray one. Not bag enough to return though. She is definitely pretty!


----------



## houseof999

Yay my bags are here! Finally the rip and repair Swagger is mine!


----------



## houseof999

Here it is!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009592


Gorgeous color, and I love that woven strap!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color, and I love that woven strap!


Yes I wanted this bag ever since it came out! This is probably the longest I've ever waited for a bag. Haha!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009592


Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Magnolia9

houseof999 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009592


I love the strap, and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

bluesh4rk said:


> Here is my pretty Mailbox 24 in the metallic pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008857
> View attachment 4008858
> View attachment 4008859


Congrats! These bags are so pretty. Enjoy.



houseof999 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009592


Congrats @houseof999! I love the color and the details on this bag. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

I love the Coach x Rodarte collection a lot. I own several pieces. Today, I added this baby to my collection.

Turnlock wristlet 30 with leather sequins. It is so beautiful.


----------



## Newpurselove

1941 Red Saddle 23 delivered tonight from FOS. Beautiful color and my first saddle bag so I am definitely keeping this one. Came without a dustbag sadly.


----------



## tealocean

bluesh4rk said:


> Here is my pretty Mailbox 24 in the metallic pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008857
> View attachment 4008858
> View attachment 4008859


So lovely!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009592


I have to comment again! GORGEOUS!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> I love the Coach x Rodarte collection a lot. I own several pieces. Today, I added this baby to my collection.
> 
> Turnlock wristlet 30 with leather sequins. It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009697


Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 Red Saddle 23 delivered tonight from FOS. Beautiful color and my first saddle bag so I am definitely keeping this one. Came without a dustbag sadly.


This is gorgeous! I love the color and how the edges are burnished! I steer away from large bags with flaps, but one of these days I may just have to get used to them as much as I love the look! I hope you love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 Red Saddle 23 delivered tonight from FOS. Beautiful color and my first saddle bag so I am definitely keeping this one. Came without a dustbag sadly.


Congrats! This is a beautiful color saddle bag. Enjoy!


----------



## finer_woman

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 Red Saddle 23 delivered tonight from FOS. Beautiful color and my first saddle bag so I am definitely keeping this one. Came without a dustbag sadly.


Love! It was sold out by the time I remembered to check the sale but I ordered the purple one.


----------



## finer_woman

tealocean said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the color and how the edges are burnished! I steer away from large bags with flaps, but one of these days I may just have to get used to them as much as I love the look! I hope you love it!


The saddle 23 size really isn't that big,  you should try it out.


----------



## tealocean

finer_woman said:


> The saddle 23 size really isn't that big,  you should try it out.


Flaps make me crazy unless they are on tiny bags. I love the look of them. I have a Drifter Carryall with a flap over a pocket on the front that snaps shut on me. I just leave that as a decoration and pretend the pocket isn't there.


----------



## Jillygee

Just got this cute Lyla for my daughters’ 25th bday. This Nude Pink color is so pretty !


----------



## bluesh4rk

houseof999 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009592


  OMG So pretty! Have fun with that one!


----------



## bluesh4rk

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 Red Saddle 23 delivered tonight from FOS. Beautiful color and my first saddle bag so I am definitely keeping this one. Came without a dustbag sadly.


 OH wow, love this one too. Very pretty. I want a red purse but have yet to get one. I just got my Drifter from the FOS yesterday. I am in love with it.


----------



## musiclover

ziztur said:


> I bought these KH pins to put on this Dinky I got that was $40 (NWT) because it had a few defects on the front. I covered said defects with the KH pins.
> 
> I especially love the heart! It’s got glitter in the middle.



I love what you did with your bag!  You are so clever.  I have the KH heart coin purse but now I think I'd like the heart pin as well.  It's very cute.

You have a beautiful collection!  There's such a wide variety of pieces...I love that.  Is that a Madison zebra large wristlet from around 2010/2011?  I still have my Sophia's from around that time.  They are such classics and so well made.


----------



## musiclover

My PCE purchases....denim Dinky 24.  I love the chain strap intertwined with the leather.  I was super lucky to find one at my boutique.


And these pretty Beechwood bloom accessories.  These make me think of all things Spring, and after the cold, wet weather we've had this winter, I appreciate their sweet flowers so much.


----------



## couchette

musiclover said:


> My PCE purchases....denim Dinky 24.  I love the chain strap intertwined with the leather.  I was super lucky to find one at my boutique.
> View attachment 4010519
> 
> And these pretty Beechwood bloom accessories.  These make me think of all things Spring, and after the cold, wet weather we've had this winter, I appreciate their sweet flowers so much.
> View attachment 4010520


Stunning!


----------



## couchette

Jillygee said:


> Just got this cute Lyla for my daughters’ 25th bday. This Nude Pink color is so pretty !


Now that is something my 16 girl would love!


----------



## codegirl

Jillygee said:


> Just got this cute Lyla for my daughters’ 25th bday. This Nude Pink color is so pretty !


Very pretty!  Is this the tuberose color?


----------



## bluesh4rk

@musiclover I just love the Dinky 24! It is a great size.


----------



## musiclover

bluesh4rk said:


> @musiclover I just love the Dinky 24! It is a great size.


Thank you, bluesh4rk!  Me, too!  It suits me well...clearly, I'm carrying a lot of stuff.  It's a good size for daytime errands, and I think the substantial strap complements the bag nicely.  I'm very pleased to add it to my small 1941 collection.


----------



## musiclover

couchette said:


> Stunning!


Thank you, couchette!  I love all my new things.  Now if we could just get some good weather so I can carry them out of the house!


----------



## tealocean

Jillygee said:


> Just got this cute Lyla for my daughters’ 25th bday. This Nude Pink color is so pretty !


Pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Newpurselove said:


> 1941 Red Saddle 23 delivered tonight from FOS. Beautiful color and my first saddle bag so I am definitely keeping this one. Came without a dustbag sadly.



[emoji7] love this red!!


----------



## bluesh4rk

Here is my new Drifter I purchased on the online outlet sale!


----------



## MKB0925

bluesh4rk said:


> Here is my new Drifter I purchased on the online outlet sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011029
> View attachment 4011030


Gorgeous!! That leather is beautiful!


----------



## zjones

Suede Crosby drivers in wine and leather in mandarin.


----------



## finer_woman

zjones said:


> Suede Crosby drivers in wine and leather in mandarin.
> 
> View attachment 4011954


I love these


----------



## Wendyann7




----------



## branbran1984

Loving the patches!!


----------



## Wendyann7

My new Double Swagger in Apricot!  There is a small discolored area on front looks like dye.  Anything I can do to get rid of it?


----------



## Satcheldoll

branbran1984 said:


> Loving the patches!!


Twins! I picked mine up today.


----------



## whateve

Wendyann7 said:


> My new Double Swagger in Apricot!  There is a small discolored area on front looks like dye.  Anything I can do to get rid of it?


I doubt it. If you live near a store, they can try conditioner on it.


----------



## branbran1984

Satcheldoll said:


> Twins! I picked mine up today.



I’m loving the style of the camera bag so much that I’m looking at the black one with the barking dog ‍♂️[emoji23]


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> My PCE purchases....denim Dinky 24.  I love the chain strap intertwined with the leather.  I was super lucky to find one at my boutique.
> View attachment 4010519
> 
> And these pretty Beechwood bloom accessories.  These make me think of all things Spring, and after the cold, wet weather we've had this winter, I appreciate their sweet flowers so much.
> View attachment 4010520


Congrats! The Dinky looks great. I love the size 24. I own Dinky 24 with Tea Roses. Enjoy!



bluesh4rk said:


> Here is my new Drifter I purchased on the online outlet sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011029
> View attachment 4011030


Congrats! Drifter is a great bag. Enjoy.



zjones said:


> Suede Crosby drivers in wine and leather in mandarin.
> 
> View attachment 4011954


Congrats! The colors are so vibrant. Love the look of these shoes. I want Olive suede and Mandarin/Saddle/Canary/Marine in leather. 



branbran1984 said:


> Loving the patches!!


Congrats! So cute.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The Dinky looks great. I love the size 24. I own Dinky 24 with Tea Roses. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Congrats! Drifter is a great bag. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Congrats! The colors are so vibrant. Love the look of these shoes. I want Olive suede and Mandarin/Saddle/Canary/Marine in leather.
> 
> 
> Congrats! So cute.



Your tearose Dinky must be beautiful!  I love those flowers. 

The Dinky 24 is a really great size for me, too. It’s my first Dinky and I took the plunge because it was actually big enough to hold my things. The denim colour is so pretty as well.


----------



## SEWDimples

Today, I picked up the last of my PCE items from the boutique. Thanks for letting me share.

1941 Vintage Prairie Tea Rose Camera bag.



2D Rexy Bag Charm


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Today, I picked up the last of my PCE items from the boutique. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 1941 Vintage Prairie Tea Rose Camera bag.
> View attachment 4012213
> 
> 
> 2D Rexy Bag Charm
> View attachment 4012214


Yay! Congrats! Twins! I was looking at mine and it looked like it had some corner wear already so I reordered it and will be picking up my replacement tomorrow!


----------



## Wendyann7

whateve said:


> I doubt it. If you live near a store, they can try conditioner on it.



It was shipped to store and she conditioned it but still there.  I tried baby wipes.  It’s very faint but i zero in right to it.  Maybe I should just try another bag [emoji20]


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Your tearose Dinky must be beautiful!  I love those flowers.
> 
> The Dinky 24 is a really great size for me, too. It’s my first Dinky and I took the plunge because it was actually big enough to hold my things. The denim colour is so pretty as well.


Here's a picture when I first received it.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Yay! Congrats! Twins! I was looking at mine and it looked like it had some corner wear already so I reordered it and will be picking up my replacement tomorrow!



Before you even wore it? That is crazy. Glad you ordered another one.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a picture when I first received it.
> 
> View attachment 4012215


This is so pretty!  It’s really fresh and sweet looking. Don’t you just love those tea roses?  I have the tearose clutch in the black/purple colour way and I just adore it. 

I saw your new camera bag!  That is gorgeous. You have so many lovely things to carry. You must have fun deciding which one to bring out each day!


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Before you even wore it? That is crazy. Glad you ordered another one.


Yup I haven't even carried it. It came that way. I didn't inspect it when I was picking up as my kids and husband were with me so I just looked briefly and brought them home. The mailbox 24 is fine with no issues. But the camera bag looks like this on lower right corner on the back:


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Yup I haven't even carried it. It came that way. I didn't inspect it when I was picking up as my kids and husband were with me so I just looked briefly and brought them home. The mailbox 24 is fine with no issues. But the camera bag looks like this on lower right corner on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012240



Yes, I see it. That's not good. Glad they were not sold out. It is sold out on Neiman Marcus site.


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> This is so pretty!  It’s really fresh and sweet looking. Don’t you just love those tea roses?  I have the tearose clutch in the black/purple colour way and I just adore it.
> 
> I saw your new camera bag!  That is gorgeous. You have so many lovely things to carry. You must have fun deciding which one to bring out each day!


Thank you! Yes, I love the tea roses a lot. I have a black Saddle 23 with tea roses and brass hardware. It is really nice too. I have a pink clutch as well.

I have too many bags, but I enjoy them so much. They are so beautiful. I need to carry them more.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! Yes, I love the tea roses a lot. I have a black Saddle 23 with tea roses and brass hardware. It is really nice too. I have a pink clutch as well.
> 
> I have too many bags, but I enjoy them so much. They are so beautiful. I need to carry them more.
> 
> View attachment 4012261
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012265


Both your handbag and clutch are gorgeous!  Your saddle is in the same colours as my clutch.  I love the richness of black, purples and the brass hardware which is my favourite.  I probably have too many bags as well, but I love them all and really enjoy using them as much as I can.  We're so lucky to have all these lovely choices!


----------



## Satcheldoll

branbran1984 said:


> I’m loving the style of the camera bag so much that I’m looking at the black one with the barking dog ‍♂️[emoji23]


I'm waiting to see what other colors and leather treatments are coming out in Pre-Fall and Fall. I'm trying to be strategic about my purchases this year. [emoji1]


----------



## ivdw

My new Swagger 27! Love it!


----------



## Pagan

zjones said:


> Suede Crosby drivers in wine and leather in mandarin.
> 
> View attachment 4011954


If you haven't worn the suede Crosby's, you might want to consider returning them. I have the same ones. Even the sole of the shoe is suede. I've worn mine once and really walked outside to my car and then into a friend's house. Even that was enough to pretty seriously scuff the suede on the bottom. I think it will wear right through after a few wearings. I think it's a design flaw.

I also have these shoes in leather (Marine and Peony). They aren't nearly as delicate.

Maybe I just got unlucky, but I wanted to warn you.


----------



## zjones

Unfortunately, that picture was taken after I wore them for the first time. The only scuff I have is from my own stupidity—I sometimes drag my feet when I walk and the toe of one has a scuff on it now, but it’s not noticeable unless you get down and look really closely. I think that’s the danger of all-suede shoes, sadly.


----------



## Syren

I posted more pics in the Rogue Clubhouse but this is Black Ivy!  My first large bag from Coach in about 4 years. Haven’t been this excited about a purse in a while lol


----------



## kermit2000

Sale purchases - Dark Ivy Chelsea Crossbody, Rexy and Tea Rose charm.  Not sure if I’m going to keep both of the charms.  Love the Dark Ivy!


----------



## dl787

branbran1984 said:


> I’m loving the style of the camera bag so much that I’m looking at the black one with the barking dog ‍♂️[emoji23]



I have the dog one and it gets a lot of compliments. You should get it!


----------



## CoachMaven

I found a "one that got away" on ebay!!! I love the old Bleecker Daily bags, and had them in Sea Mist and Silt. I also bought my mom one in Black at the outlets when they moved there. Well, I use my Sea Mist bag all.the.time for travel, it is such a versatile piece. It is one I will never part with. I always wanted it in the Ruby pink color, but never pulled the trigger and regretted it when they were discontinued. Those suckers still sell for a decent price resale, and I've never seen this color offered before. My mom's Black one- because she wore it literally every day for 3 yrs, ended up breaking its zipper, so I gave her mine in Silt because she loves the taupe colors and it was just sitting in my closet anyway. (I wear more neutrals and prefer color in my bags) I happened to be perusing Ebay, and what do I see? A 'laptop bag' claimed to have been used once for $60! I snatched it up, I didn't even hesitate! I cannot wait till it gets here! 
Here's what it looks like (stock photo)


----------



## Syren

ivdw said:


> My new Swagger 27! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012365



The pebbled leather looks divine!  Congrats!


----------



## Winterfell5

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! Yes, I love the tea roses a lot. I have a black Saddle 23 with tea roses and brass hardware. It is really nice too. I have a pink clutch as well.
> 
> I have too many bags, but I enjoy them so much. They are so beautiful. I need to carry them more.
> 
> View attachment 4012261
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012265


Twins on the Saddle 23 with tea roses!  That was an unexpected Outlet steal for me at $275.00!!  I love your pink clutch too.  Enjoy!  
!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> I found a "one that got away" on ebay!!! I love the old Bleecker Daily bags, and had them in Sea Mist and Silt. I also bought my mom one in Black at the outlets when they moved there. Well, I use my Sea Mist bag all.the.time for travel, it is such a versatile piece. It is one I will never part with. I always wanted it in the Ruby pink color, but never pulled the trigger and regretted it when they were discontinued. Those suckers still sell for a decent price resale, and I've never seen this color offered before. My mom's Black one- because she wore it literally every day for 3 yrs, ended up breaking its zipper, so I gave her mine in Silt because she loves the taupe colors and it was just sitting in my closet anyway. (I wear more neutrals and prefer color in my bags) I happened to be perusing Ebay, and what do I see? A 'laptop bag' claimed to have been used once for $60! I snatched it up, I didn't even hesitate! I cannot wait till it gets here!
> Here's what it looks like (stock photo)
> View attachment 4013040


What a neat happy story! That pink ruby color looks so pretty! I've only seen it in pictures. Is it a bright blue based pink or more of a red berry pink?


----------



## TsumTsum

kermit2000 said:


> Sale purchases - Dark Ivy Chelsea Crossbody, Rexy and Tea Rose charm.  Not sure if I’m going to keep both of the charms.  Love the Dark Ivy!


Love your purchases! Could you please give me the style number for the tea rose Charm? Thanks!


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> What a neat happy story! That pink ruby color looks so pretty! I've only seen it in pictures. Is it a bright blue based pink or more of a red berry pink?


I would probably say closer to blue but not a magenta if that makes sense. It is a cool, bright pink.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> I would probably say closer to blue but not a magenta if that makes sense. It is a cool, bright pink.


Yes! That sounds perfect! It's hard to describe bright shades of pink.


----------



## SEWDimples

Winterfell5 said:


> Twins on the Saddle 23 with tea roses!  That was an unexpected Outlet steal for me at $275.00!!  I love your pink clutch too.  Enjoy!
> !


Yes, I purchased mine from the outlet as well for a really good deal. Thanks!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

My haul from the last week. Swagger 27 in Heather Grey because I’ve been wanting a true grey bag for ages and love the Swagger so it was a no-brainer. Rogue in primrose because I fell in love with the color. The leather is so luscious. I also bought the primrose novelty strap but the leathers are different so it doesn’t match the Rogue. It’s going back. And I got two KH bag details because the glittery heart is just too cute.


----------



## Bagmedic

ShoeSquirrel said:


> View attachment 4013713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from the last week. Swagger 27 in Heather Grey because I’ve been wanting a true grey bag for ages and love the Swagger so it was a no-brainer. Rogue in primrose because I fell in love with the color. The leather is so luscious. I also bought the primrose novelty strap but the leathers are different so it doesn’t match the Rogue. It’s going back. And I got two KH bag details because the glittery heart is just too cute.


Where did you get the bags from?  I don't think Primrose is on Coach's site any longer.  I think a retailer had it but can't remember.  I'm thinking of getting a swagger to use some of the straps with.  I think they make the rogue's rather wonky and the strap works better when it doesn't have to be kiddy corner but more east west on the bag in the center.  I think they need the right bag.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Bagmedic said:


> Where did you get the bags from?  I don't think Primrose is on Coach's site any longer.  I think a retailer had it but can't remember.  I'm thinking of getting a swagger to use some of the straps with.  I think they make the rogue's rather wonky and the strap works better when it doesn't have to be kiddy corner but more east west on the bag in the center.  I think they need the right bag.


I got the Swagger during PCE on the Coach site. I got the Rogue on eBay but Neiman Marcus still has it on their site at full price. I think this size and color was their exclusive. I highly recommend the Swagger in general as it’s a good all around bag that doesn’t break the bank. And the 27 size is perfect for me.


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

ShoeSquirrel said:


> View attachment 4013713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from the last week. Swagger 27 in Heather Grey because I’ve been wanting a true grey bag for ages and love the Swagger so it was a no-brainer. Rogue in primrose because I fell in love with the color. The leather is so luscious. I also bought the primrose novelty strap but the leathers are different so it doesn’t match the Rogue. It’s going back. And I got two KH bag details because the glittery heart is just too cute.



Love the swagger in that colour, I hadn't seen it before. Both bags are beautiful and classic looking


----------



## leopardgirl0123

wintotty said:


> I'm trying one more time for this bag........in different color



I love this bag! But I don’t see it on the website??  Were you able to use the recent PCE discount when you purchased this?


----------



## yellowbernie

Syren said:


> I posted more pics in the Rogue Clubhouse but this is Black Ivy!  My first large bag from Coach in about 4 years. Haven’t been this excited about a purse in a while lol
> 
> View attachment 4012846


That is a gorgeous color...love it.. congrats.


----------



## Syren

yellowbernie said:


> That is a gorgeous color...love it.. congrats.



Thank you so much!  I’ve taken it out of the dust bag multiple times today just to stare at it as I drank my coffee haha!


----------



## couchette

So excited just negotiated huge discount on my rivet swagger ! $166


----------



## Syren

couchette said:


> View attachment 4014017
> View attachment 4014018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited just negotiated huge discount on my rivet swagger ! $166



Great deal!  Love the rivets!  I’d really like to have one of these in blue.


----------



## murakami95

I was looking for the Soho crossbody last year. Found it this month! And that too on sale ♥ The Coach store in my city had them in every color except black! I got it in Dark Denim because of the brass hardware. This is my first 1941 piece ! Love it !


----------



## murakami95

couchette said:


> View attachment 4014017
> View attachment 4014018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited just negotiated huge discount on my rivet swagger ! $166


I have the same bag in black ! I love it ! Great buy


----------



## gr8onteej

CoachMaven said:


> I found a "one that got away" on ebay!!! I love the old Bleecker Daily bags, and had them in Sea Mist and Silt. I also bought my mom one in Black at the outlets when they moved there. Well, I use my Sea Mist bag all.the.time for travel, it is such a versatile piece. It is one I will never part with. I always wanted it in the Ruby pink color, but never pulled the trigger and regretted it when they were discontinued. Those suckers still sell for a decent price resale, and I've never seen this color offered before. My mom's Black one- because she wore it literally every day for 3 yrs, ended up breaking its zipper, so I gave her mine in Silt because she loves the taupe colors and it was just sitting in my closet anyway. (I wear more neutrals and prefer color in my bags) I happened to be perusing Ebay, and what do I see? A 'laptop bag' claimed to have been used once for $60! I snatched it up, I didn't even hesitate! I cannot wait till it gets here!
> Here's what it looks like (stock photo)
> View attachment 4013040



Congrats on your new Daily.  That color is great.  I still have 4 (silt, cornflower, yellow and light pink).  I gave my mom my black one and she used it until the zipper broke.  
Enjoy it.


----------



## tealocean

murakami95 said:


> I was looking for the Soho crossbody last year. Found it this month! And that too on sale ♥ The Coach store in my city had them in every color except black! I got it in Dark Denim because of the brass hardware. This is my first 1941 piece ! Love it !


That is so beautiful!


----------



## Krispamispa

I was finally able to go and pick up my mailbox. I had to live vicariously through the beautiful pictures posted on here. Absolutely adore it. I’m now on the hunt for a small wallet or card case since the opening is indeed quite narrow. Not finding anything I love, however. 
Also picked up the dinky chain in black copper and some Ted Bakers


----------



## tealocean

Krispamispa said:


> I was finally able to go and pick up my mailbox. I had to live vicariously through the beautiful pictures posted on here. Absolutely adore it. I’m now on the hunt for a small wallet or card case since the opening is indeed quite narrow. Not finding anything I love, however.
> Also picked up the dinky chain in black copper and some Ted Bakers
> View attachment 4014543


So lovely! And what a pretty set up there! I love the color of your drawers!


----------



## Bagmedic

tealocean said:


> So lovely! And what a pretty set up there! I love the color of your drawers!


Ha, ha.....you would!  Too funny!


----------



## Krispamispa

tealocean said:


> So lovely! And what a pretty set up there! I love the color of your drawers!


Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

I made an outlet stop on my way home from work to check-out this new collection. So cute.


----------



## couchette

Krispamispa said:


> I was finally able to go and pick up my mailbox. I had to live vicariously through the beautiful pictures posted on here. Absolutely adore it. I’m now on the hunt for a small wallet or card case since the opening is indeed quite narrow. Not finding anything I love, however.
> Also picked up the dinky chain in black copper and some Ted Bakers
> View attachment 4014543


Lovely! What color is your mailbox?


----------



## pianolize




----------



## Krispamispa

couchette said:


> Lovely! What color is your mailbox?


Thanks, It’s pink gold with black copper hardware.


----------



## pianolize

Krispamispa said:


> Thanks, It’s pink gold with black copper hardware.


I looooove that one!!! The only one available last week when looking was defective


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> I made an outlet stop on my way home from work to check-out this new collection. So cute.
> 
> View attachment 4015030


Awww these are cuter than I imagined!


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Ha, ha.....you would!  Too funny!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> I made an outlet stop on my way home from work to check-out this new collection. So cute.
> 
> View attachment 4015030



Love those bees!!!! [emoji219][emoji173]️


----------



## musiclover

Krispamispa said:


> I was finally able to go and pick up my mailbox. I had to live vicariously through the beautiful pictures posted on here. Absolutely adore it. I’m now on the hunt for a small wallet or card case since the opening is indeed quite narrow. Not finding anything I love, however.
> Also picked up the dinky chain in black copper and some Ted Bakers
> View attachment 4014543


I am loving those heels!  So gorgeous!


----------



## MooMooVT

murakami95 said:


> I was looking for the Soho crossbody last year. Found it this month! And that too on sale ♥ The Coach store in my city had them in every color except black! I got it in Dark Denim because of the brass hardware. This is my first 1941 piece ! Love it !


You'll love the Soho! Enjoy


----------



## Pagan

SEWDimples said:


> I made an outlet stop on my way home from work to check-out this new collection. So cute.
> 
> View attachment 4015030


Those bees are too cute, and the colours would be a great match for LV Damier Azur.


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> I made an outlet stop on my way home from work to check-out this new collection. So cute.
> 
> View attachment 4015030


Oooooh, I love the bees!!!! I need to go see these in person!


----------



## Teagaggle

If I wasn't allergic to bees, I'd be all in...it's super cute!


----------



## Wendyann7

I seem to have bad luck lately.  My bags have little flaws.  It’s beautiful but has the dye vein streak to the left.  Not noticeable unless in the sun.  Moisturizer does nothing.  Keep or send back?


----------



## holiday123

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4017670
> 
> 
> I seem to have bad luck lately.  My bags have little flaws.  It’s beautiful but has the dye vein streak to the left.  Not noticeable unless in the sun.  Moisturizer does nothing.  Keep or send back?


Did you get it through Coach PCE or a retailer? If a retailer, I'd try to order again and hope the next one is better....of course I tried that with the metallic smoke mailbox because the first one had a scratch on the frame, but the second one arrived missing a crystal so I just accepted the scratch.  I guess it depends on how much that streak bugs you.


----------



## Wendyann7

Yes ordered through Saks.  Don’t have a store in CO.  Such a pain to return through mail without guarantee the next one is better!  Maybe I can accept it’s part of the patina, antique look?  Sigh.....


----------



## Elizabeth247

Krispamispa said:


> I was finally able to go and pick up my mailbox. I had to live vicariously through the beautiful pictures posted on here. Absolutely adore it. I’m now on the hunt for a small wallet or card case since the opening is indeed quite narrow. Not finding anything I love, however.
> Also picked up the dinky chain in black copper and some Ted Bakers
> View attachment 4014543


Also I love your bureau.


----------



## Elizabeth247

bluesh4rk said:


> Here is my pretty Mailbox 24 in the metallic pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008857
> View attachment 4008858
> View attachment 4008859


Oh I am so jealous


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Wendyann7 said:


> Yes ordered through Saks.  Don’t have a store in CO.  Such a pain to return through mail without guarantee the next one is better!  Maybe I can accept it’s part of the patina, antique look?  Sigh.....


how long would it take for the rest of the bag to look that dark, though? i think it looks pretty obvious ( to the owner, maybe a passerby wouldn't see it). personally, i'd send it back and hope for another.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4017670
> 
> 
> I seem to have bad luck lately.  My bags have little flaws.  It’s beautiful but has the dye vein streak to the left.  Not noticeable unless in the sun.  Moisturizer does nothing.  Keep or send back?


My first one was missing a crystal, I was lucky to get another one on sale.


----------



## Wendyann7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> how long would it take for the rest of the bag to look that dark, though? i think it looks pretty obvious ( to the owner, maybe a passerby wouldn't see it). personally, i'd send it back and hope for another.



You are right.  I know it will always bother me too.


----------



## Bagmedic

It would bother me.  We spend a lot on these bags and shouldn't have to compromise quality on a brand new bag.  Still waiting for mine ordered 3/11 via the retail PCE.  I keep calling for updates but they really have none.  At least it hasn't been cancelled.  I was toying buying w/ Sax but no as good of a deal so I'll wait out Coach unless I can get the same deal.


----------



## Esquared72

Found this beauty at my outlet today... I absolutely love the Dark Mineral color. It was 60% off, but there is an issue with the snap on the slip pocket so I also got an additional 10% off on top of that. Came to $214. Picked up the bee keychain/bag charm too - so cute. [emoji219]


----------



## Syren

eehlers said:


> Found this beauty at my outlet today... I absolutely love the Dark Mineral color. It was 60% off, but there is an issue with the snap on the slip pocket so I also got an additional 10% off on top of that. Came to $214. Picked up the bee keychain/bag charm too - so cute. [emoji219]
> View attachment 4018938
> 
> View attachment 4018939
> 
> View attachment 4018940


Great deal!  And beautiful color, I love mixed leather bags.


----------



## pianolize

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4017670
> 
> 
> I seem to have bad luck lately.  My bags have little flaws.  It’s beautiful but has the dye vein streak to the left.  Not noticeable unless in the sun.  Moisturizer does nothing.  Keep or send back?


Exchange. That would make me CRAZY, as every time I'd carry it, I'd be staring at it. Not worth the aggravation I'd go through, but some ppl can just get over it!


----------



## pianolize

eehlers said:


> Found this beauty at my outlet today... I absolutely love the Dark Mineral color. It was 60% off, but there is an issue with the snap on the slip pocket so I also got an additional 10% off on top of that. Came to $214. Picked up the bee keychain/bag charm too - so cute. [emoji219]
> View attachment 4018938
> 
> View attachment 4018939
> 
> View attachment 4018940


Wow, that is GORGEOUS!!! Beautiful shade-


----------



## pianolize

Have I ever posted this? It's one of my recent FOS finds. Carried for the first time yesterday/today! Faye mini CB, in lt rouge/GHW.
(Oh, and a birdie charm and tasty desserts!!!)


----------



## Satcheldoll

pianolize said:


> Have I ever posted this? It's one of my recent FOS finds. Carried for the first time yesterday/today! Faye mini CB, in lt rouge/GHW.
> (Oh, and a birdie charm and tasty desserts!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019121


I love everything in this picture! Your bird charm is so pretty. How do you like the Faye crossbody?


----------



## Syren

pianolize said:


> Have I ever posted this? It's one of my recent FOS finds. Carried for the first time yesterday/today! Faye mini CB, in lt rouge/GHW.
> (Oh, and a birdie charm and tasty desserts!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019121


Love the pink!  I have the black version it’s such a great bag. Yesterday I saw the larger pink Faye at the outlet and it was really pretty.


----------



## SEWDimples

eehlers said:


> Found this beauty at my outlet today... I absolutely love the Dark Mineral color. It was 60% off, but there is an issue with the snap on the slip pocket so I also got an additional 10% off on top of that. Came to $214. Picked up the bee keychain/bag charm too - so cute. [emoji219]
> View attachment 4018938
> 
> View attachment 4018939
> 
> View attachment 4018940


Congrats! The bag looks great, especially the studs and mixed leather. Love the bee charm. I had to order mine because they did not have it in the store. Sold out.


----------



## Bagmedic

pianolize said:


> Have I ever posted this? It's one of my recent FOS finds. Carried for the first time yesterday/today! Faye mini CB, in lt rouge/GHW.
> (Oh, and a birdie charm and tasty desserts!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019121


I want that dessert with the cracker on top!


----------



## Esquared72

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The bag looks great, especially the studs and mixed leather. Love the bee charm. I had to order mine because they did not have it in the store. Sold out.



This one was the only bee charm in the store. It was actually a display, hanging on a yellow tote (looked super cute BTW).


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Coach outlet goodies. 

Denim tote. (Returned the pink checker tote for this one).




Bag charms and pins for my jackets.


----------



## Teagaggle

Went into my outlet today strictly to do a return from FOS. Jumped right in line. Store was a madhouse! Anyway,  I got the register where the charms were & couldn't resist...


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> I want that dessert with the cracker on top!



It's actually a lot less sweet than I'd anticipated!!! Just had a few bites. I think I'll have to make this a staple in my fridge, as I've been looking forward to it all day!


----------



## kreestole

My newest purchase from the outlet the other day. The Faye carryall in Leaf. I have been eyeing this bag since it came out and I thought I wanted black, but this one is such a different color it just called to me. I love that it has silver hardware too. If the black had silver hardware it would’ve been a much harder choice. This bag holds a lot more than it seems too, it has useful pockets, and the short strap just barely fits over my big arms so I can carry it like a hobo. The crossbody strap is not nearly long enough for me, but that isn’t surprising as they usually aren’t. It looks nice worn on the shoulder with the long strap though. 


And one more to try to capture the color better. It’s like a seafoam green/aqua to me. A very pretty color, I think it will work year-round for me too. 

Any tips on how to protect the suede sides? I’ve never had a suede bag, a little nervous.


----------



## tealocean

kreestole said:


> View attachment 4021555
> 
> My newest purchase from the outlet the other day. The Faye carryall in Leaf. I have been eyeing this bag since it came out and I thought I wanted black, but this one is such a different color it just called to me. I love that it has silver hardware too. If the black had silver hardware it would’ve been a much harder choice. This bag holds a lot more than it seems too, it has useful pockets, and the short strap just barely fits over my big arms so I can carry it like a hobo. The crossbody strap is not nearly long enough for me, but that isn’t surprising as they usually aren’t. It looks nice worn on the shoulder with the long strap though.
> View attachment 4021560
> 
> And one more to try to capture the color better. It’s like a seafoam green/aqua to me. A very pretty color, I think it will work year-round for me too.
> 
> Any tips on how to protect the suede sides? I’ve never had a suede bag, a little nervous.


This is so pretty! I love the look of this! Thank you for showing pictures. How is the flap opening? Does it stay open easily without the handle getting in the way? I have issues with flap bags  but find them gorgeous, and even more so with a turnlock!  I have a similar Drifter Carryall with a flap just over a pocket on the front, and it snaps down so quickly.


----------



## holiday123

Finally got to hit the outlet and this bag I've been eyeing was on clearance. 30% then 60%. The purse charms were 20% then 60%.


----------



## Bagmedic

Was at Dillards on Fri and happened to catch this sitting on a bottom shelf - hiding like it was shy.  I noticed it and picked it up for a steal!  Large Dufflette in what I believe is Fatigue.  The Coach tag was missing but it doesn't look like any other color Dufflette on the website so I believe it is Fatigue.  Got it for $132.50 incl tax!  It has a slight blemish in the leather in the front which doesn't look like a scratch but hoping some conditioner will make it go away.  For the price and how I'd use this type of bag (weekend bang around bag), the price was right!


----------



## Bagmedic

On the same mall excursion, found this Coach card case w/ strap at Macy's on clearance for $29.93.  Not a big fan of the glitter but since the item is small, the glitter edge doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bagmedic

A wee bag from back around the holidays I don't think I ever posted.  Been a day of photo taking!  I think I need to catalog all my bags at some point so this is a start.

This micro bag is sooo cute with little silver stars.  Not sure why some of them come off as coppery.  May be a reflection off something.  A very cute little bag to wear when you bring the barest of essentials.


----------



## extrastar

Sharing my new striped strap (swapping out my floral Rebecca Minkoff)! I've been eyeing it forever and should have gotten it during the PCE, but oh well. Also very glad to have matching hardware now!


----------



## branbran1984

I’ve been loving the Peony color with the brass hardware on the Rogue, but I like the Rogue 25 more bc it’s more practical for me. And then it happened!


----------



## Satcheldoll

branbran1984 said:


> I’ve been loving the Peony color with the brass hardware on the Rogue, but I like the Rogue 25 more bc it’s more practical for me. And then it happened!


Pretty! This color shows on the model in the pics on the website. I've been wondering when they will release this color. It's still not officially on the site.


----------



## kreestole

tealocean said:


> This is so pretty! I love the look of this! Thank you for showing pictures. How is the flap opening? Does it stay open easily without the handle getting in the way? I have issues with flap bags  but find them gorgeous, and even more so with a turnlock!  I have a similar Drifter Carryall with a flap just over a pocket on the front, and it snaps down so quickly.



I’m still getting used to the flap, I don’t usually have bags with them either. I will say that the magnets on the sides really help to open the inside up and make it more accessible.


----------



## tealocean

kreestole said:


> I’m still getting used to the flap, I don’t usually have bags with them either. I will say that the magnets on the sides really help to open the inside up and make it more accessible.


Thank you! I hope you find you love it. It is really beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> On the same mall excursion, found this Coach card case w/ strap at Macy's on clearance for $29.93.  Not a big fan of the glitter but since the item is small, the glitter edge doesn't bother me.
> View attachment 4021782


If you have time for inside pics, I would love to see! I'm wondering if this can work as a little wallet.


----------



## pianolize

kreestole said:


> View attachment 4021555
> 
> My newest purchase from the outlet the other day. The Faye carryall in Leaf. I have been eyeing this bag since it came out and I thought I wanted black, but this one is such a different color it just called to me. I love that it has silver hardware too. If the black had silver hardware it would’ve been a much harder choice. This bag holds a lot more than it seems too, it has useful pockets, and the short strap just barely fits over my big arms so I can carry it like a hobo. The crossbody strap is not nearly long enough for me, but that isn’t surprising as they usually aren’t. It looks nice worn on the shoulder with the long strap though.
> View attachment 4021560
> 
> And one more to try to capture the color better. It’s like a seafoam green/aqua to me. A very pretty color, I think it will work year-round for me too.
> 
> Any tips on how to protect the suede sides? I’ve never had a suede bag, a little nervous.


I saw that!!! I was tempted by the light turquoise bluey one, but as I have NOTHING in that color family... (?!)

I have a NEW lt rouge Faye CB, which I've carried these past few days- at first I was iffy about it (felt like a brighter/bolder color), but now I LOVE it!!! Just ordered Colonil for the entire bag (leather & suede). Hopefully there's no dark trf on it yet!!! :/


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> A wee bag from back around the holidays I don't think I ever posted.  Been a day of photo taking!  I think I need to catalog all my bags at some point so this is a start.
> 
> This micro bag is sooo cute with little silver stars.  Not sure why some of them come off as coppery.  May be a reflection off something.  A very cute little bag to wear when you bring the barest of essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4021783


I've had this very bag in red in my cart SO MANY times, but always had some crazy checkout/site issue!!! I love it!


----------



## pianolize

branbran1984 said:


> I’ve been loving the Peony color with the brass hardware on the Rogue, but I like the Rogue 25 more bc it’s more practical for me. And then it happened!


I LOVE this strap- did you swipe it from another, or is this an add-on? I haven't seen it separately.  I TRIED to swap out my Dinkier chain but the leash was too tiny


----------



## branbran1984

pianolize said:


> I LOVE this strap- did you swipe it from another, or is this an add-on? I haven't seen it separately.  I TRIED to swap out my Dinkier chain but the leash was too tiny



Yes! I got the strap from my kisslock bag! Dog clip is larger!


----------



## kreestole

pianolize said:


> I saw that!!! I was tempted by the light turquoise bluey one, but as I have NOTHING in that color family... (?!)
> 
> I have a NEW lt rouge Faye CB, which I've carried these past few days- at first I was iffy about it (felt like a brighter/bolder color), but now I LOVE it!!! Just ordered Colonil for the entire bag (leather & suede). Hopefully there's no dark trf on it yet!!! :/



What kind of Colonil did you order? Have you used it before?


----------



## pianolize

kreestole said:


> What kind of Colonil did you order? Have you used it before?


I ordered the regular! Then learned of the ripstop or carbon or whatever it's called just now, a cpl days after ordering, aaargh! I've only used one can of Apple, completely rejecting it now. Two thumbs down, as I'm mainly using to avoid color trf.
Though, back to Colonil, I think they both (Colonils) should work really well-will keep you posted!


----------



## pianolize

branbran1984 said:


> Yes! I got the strap from my kisslock bag! Dog clip is larger!


AGAIN the KISSLOCK, HOW DID I EVER MISS THIS so sad so sad...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> On the same mall excursion, found this Coach card case w/ strap at Macy's on clearance for $29.93.  Not a big fan of the glitter but since the item is small, the glitter edge doesn't bother me.
> View attachment 4021782



I just bought the same one at Macy’s on clearance. I didn’t realize it had the glitter edging, but I love it.


----------



## Bagmedic

BeachBagGal said:


> I just bought the same one at Macy’s on clearance. I didn’t realize it had the glitter edging, but I love it.


I can deal with the glitter on this one because it is not as noticeable and will just be inside my bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

Here are the photos of the inside of the little card case.  I was able to put my license and debit card in the front and fold up $20 worth of bills - a ten, five and 5 ones.  To give you an idea.  It all depends on what you want to carry but feel 3 cards in front will be too much.  You can probably fit 3 in the rear slot since it has a bit of an accordion.


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> I ordered the regular! Then learned of the ripstop or carbon or whatever it's called just now, a cpl days after ordering, aaargh! I've only used one can of Apple, completely rejecting it now. Two thumbs down, as I'm mainly using to avoid color trf.
> Though, back to Colonil, I think they both (Colonils) should work really well-will keep you posted!


Thank you for keeping us posted! I haven't done anything to my birch grey Drifter yet.


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Here are the photos of the inside of the little card case.  I was able to put my license and debit card in the front and fold up $20 worth of bills - a ten, five and 5 ones.  To give you an idea.  It all depends on what you want to carry but feel 3 cards in front will be too much.  You can probably fit 3 in the rear slot since it has a bit of an accordion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022498
> View attachment 4022499
> View attachment 4022500
> View attachment 4022501
> View attachment 4022502


Thank you for the pictures! I'd like to try using a super small wallet and am trying to decide how small to go. I have a small one but it's thick, and I have a thin card case, but I'd like something that closes up. Maybe this or a mini skinny.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Like Bagmedic I picked up this cutie from Macy’s on sale. Love it!


----------



## Cori629

Just stumbled on and ordered this Mini Suede bucket bag from Macy's.  I've wanted something in marine and nothing else in the color was what I've been looking for.  Can't wait to get it to see it in person!


----------



## Bagmedic

BeachBagGal said:


> Like Bagmedic I picked up this cutie from Macy’s on sale. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4022979
> 
> View attachment 4022980


Yay!  I think it was a good buy and will come in handy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> Yay!  I think it was a good buy and will come in handy!



I agree!


----------



## Stephg

Just got in today - black rogue satchel with embellished handles. What a pretty bag [emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> Just got in today - black rogue satchel with embellished handles. What a pretty bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023786


Beautiful leather! Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

I went to the outlet to pick up the Bee bag charm I ordered and grabbed this phone wallet and cactus bag charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> Just got in today - black rogue satchel with embellished handles. What a pretty bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023786



Congrats! I love the Rogue satchel. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Finally got to hit the outlet and this bag I've been eyeing was on clearance. 30% then 60%. The purse charms were 20% then 60%.


Congrats! I got these same bag charms. I really like the butterfly the most. Enjoy.



Bagmedic said:


> Was at Dillards on Fri and happened to catch this sitting on a bottom shelf - hiding like it was shy.  I noticed it and picked it up for a steal!  Large Dufflette in what I believe is Fatigue.  The Coach tag was missing but it doesn't look like any other color Dufflette on the website so I believe it is Fatigue.  Got it for $132.50 incl tax!  It has a slight blemish in the leather in the front which doesn't look like a scratch but hoping some conditioner will make it go away.  For the price and how I'd use this type of bag (weekend bang around bag), the price was right!
> View attachment 4021777


Congrats! Nice color. Enjoy.



Bagmedic said:


> On the same mall excursion, found this Coach card case w/ strap at Macy's on clearance for $29.93.  Not a big fan of the glitter but since the item is small, the glitter edge doesn't bother me.
> View attachment 4021782



This was a great deal. They were not this cheap online.


----------



## Bagmedic

Stephg said:


> Just got in today - black rogue satchel with embellished handles. What a pretty bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023786


Love these satchels.....they feel so substantial.


----------



## Goofydes

I don't know how this bag flew under my radar. It is everything I have been looking for a small doctor-like satchel that is black with red handles. It is so functional especially with the pocket on the outside that fits my phone. I do like another person did on here and unzipped the zipper all the way on both ends and lift the belt to get in and out of it. You can't even tell it's unzipped! I use it mainly as shoulder/crossbody with no problems. I am grateful Coach did not add one of those super skinny shoulder straps to it. I am still wondering what the heck the "B-Boy" in the name means. I would have never bought it al FP, but 60% on FOS plus another $10 off was too good to pass up.


----------



## Syren

Goofydes said:


> I don't know how this bag flew under my radar. It is everything I have been looking for a small doctor-like satchel that is black with red handles. It is so functional especially with the pocket on the outside that fits my phone. I do like another person did on here and unzipped the zipper all the way on both ends and lift the belt to get in and out of it. You can't even tell it's unzipped! I use it mainly as shoulder/crossbody with no problems. I am grateful Coach did not add one of those super skinny shoulder straps to it. I am still wondering what the heck the "B-Boy" in the name means. I would have never bought it al FP, but 60% on FOS plus another $10 off was too good to pass up.
> View attachment 4025091


Your Mickey tag looks like it was meant for it! It’s too bad Coach didn’t put pics of the sides on FOS because I was kinda meh on it but honestly it looks so great!  Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Goofydes said:


> I don't know how this bag flew under my radar. It is everything I have been looking for a small doctor-like satchel that is black with red handles. It is so functional especially with the pocket on the outside that fits my phone. I do like another person did on here and unzipped the zipper all the way on both ends and lift the belt to get in and out of it. You can't even tell it's unzipped! I use it mainly as shoulder/crossbody with no problems. I am grateful Coach did not add one of those super skinny shoulder straps to it. I am still wondering what the heck the "B-Boy" in the name means. I would have never bought it al FP, but 60% on FOS plus another $10 off was too good to pass up.
> View attachment 4025091


I ordered this during the sale too. I also have a Mickey bag charm! Talk about being twins. Still deciding if I'm going to keep it but leaning towards yes. I


----------



## houseof999

Goofydes said:


> I don't know how this bag flew under my radar. It is everything I have been looking for a small doctor-like satchel that is black with red handles. It is so functional especially with the pocket on the outside that fits my phone. I do like another person did on here and unzipped the zipper all the way on both ends and lift the belt to get in and out of it. You can't even tell it's unzipped! I use it mainly as shoulder/crossbody with no problems. I am grateful Coach did not add one of those super skinny shoulder straps to it. I am still wondering what the heck the "B-Boy" in the name means. I would have never bought it al FP, but 60% on FOS plus another $10 off was too good to pass up.
> View attachment 4025091


Ugh I so would've ordered this had I had the access to get in. [emoji22][emoji24] Love black and red!


----------



## Bagmedic

What colors are the side patches?  In the latest reveal, one looks blue?


----------



## Goofydes

Here is a better look at the side patches. The blue patches are more teal than anything. There is a python one, a red one, and metallic silver ones.


----------



## bluesh4rk

branbran1984 said:


> I’ve been loving the Peony color with the brass hardware on the Rogue, but I like the Rogue 25 more bc it’s more practical for me. And then it happened!



That is a 25????? AHHHHHHHH! I want it! LOL  I love the one that is out now, the original size. But it is too big for me. I kept saying I would buy it if it came out in a 25. Uh oh.


----------



## Bagmedic

Goofydes said:


> Here is a better look at the side patches. The blue patches are more teal than anything. There is a python one, a red one, and metallic silver ones.
> View attachment 4025192


totally unexpected colors


----------



## vivianyan

Goofydes said:


> I don't know how this bag flew under my radar. It is everything I have been looking for a small doctor-like satchel that is black with red handles. It is so functional especially with the pocket on the outside that fits my phone. I do like another person did on here and unzipped the zipper all the way on both ends and lift the belt to get in and out of it. You can't even tell it's unzipped! I use it mainly as shoulder/crossbody with no problems. I am grateful Coach did not add one of those super skinny shoulder straps to it. I am still wondering what the heck the "B-Boy" in the name means. I would have never bought it al FP, but 60% on FOS plus another $10 off was too good to pass up.
> View attachment 4025091


It was me  I like this bag so much! it ranks in my top 3 favorite bags


----------



## purseprincess119

It feels like summer here already, so time to switch out my trusty oxblood ace for the chalk rogue! I really love the glitter cherry slg, I think it makes everything happy ( and matches the Selena Gomez Nolita clutch well)!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

purseprincess119 said:


> It feels like summer here already, so time to switch out my trusty oxblood ace for the chalk rogue! I really love the glitter cherry slg, I think it makes everything happy ( and matches the Selena Gomez Nolita clutch well)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027958


Lovely bags! And it seems like the cherry charm would look great on either of those bags!!


----------



## Wendyann7

purseprincess119 said:


> It feels like summer here already, so time to switch out my trusty oxblood ace for the chalk rogue! I really love the glitter cherry slg, I think it makes everything happy ( and matches the Selena Gomez Nolita clutch well)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> looks great!  Where did you get the cherries charm?  I have the cherries dinky and a 1941 red rouge that it would look great on!


----------



## inkfade

Went to the outlet at Simpsonville, KY this morning. They had many deletes and 1941 items, including crossbody clutches, the larger black Drifter bags, Nomads, and wallets. I was excited to find this metallic mauve key ring, since I had seriously considered purchasing it before it was taken off the website. I expect the black finish will eventually start chipping off, but for what I paid I don't really mind.


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> Went to the outlet at Simpsonville, KY this morning. They had many deletes and 1941 items, including crossbody clutches, the larger black Drifter bags, Nomads, and wallets. I was excited to find this metallic mauve key ring, since I had seriously considered purchasing it before it was taken off the website. I expect the black finish will eventually start chipping off, but for what I paid I don't really mind.
> 
> View attachment 4028741


That's beautiful! I love their little tea rose charms! I'm glad I didn't see the large black Drifter or anything else! I love that bag!


----------



## inkfade

tealocean said:


> That's beautiful! I love their little tea rose charms! I'm glad I didn't see the large black Drifter or anything else! I love that bag!



Thanks! I'm happy I was able to snag it, it was the last one. I also love their tea rose charms, I have the silver tea rose charm on a long necklace that I wear often. Yeah, I found the metallic mineral crossbody clutch and almost bought it, because I had agonized over it for so long. Was glad to find the strap was too short for me, even at its longest setting. Saved some money there haha. I love the look of the black Drifter, but would worry about the black finish chipping since it's on the front of the bag and would be super noticeable against the black. Won't worry so much about that with my new key ring, though.


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> Thanks! I'm happy I was able to snag it, it was the last one. I also love their tea rose charms, I have the silver tea rose charm on a long necklace that I wear often. Yeah, I found the metallic mineral crossbody clutch and almost bought it, because I had agonized over it for so long. Was glad to find the strap was too short for me, even at its longest setting. Saved some money there haha. I love the look of the black Drifter, but would worry about the black finish chipping since it's on the front of the bag and would be super noticeable against the black. Won't worry so much about that with my new key ring, though.


Your necklace sounds pretty! I have to have a really long strap to wear crossbody too; so I usually just use the straps as long shoulder straps. I have the metallic dark teal Chain Crossbody as my only WOC, but so far I've used it as a clutch inside another bag. I'm new to metallic leather and hope it wears well. The clutch you mentioned must be something else since I don't believe my chain strap is adjustable.


----------



## SEWDimples

I stopped by a Tanger Outlet after I saw my accountant in another city.

Purchased more bag charms. They are so addictive. Not all are Coach.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I stopped by a Tanger Outlet after I saw my accountant in another city.
> 
> Purchased more bag charms. They are so addictive. Not all are Coach.
> View attachment 4028827
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028828


Love the stickers!


----------



## inkfade

tealocean said:


> Your necklace sounds pretty! I have to have a really long strap to wear crossbody too; so I usually just use the straps as long shoulder straps. I have the metallic dark teal Chain Crossbody as my only WOC, but so far I've used it as a clutch inside another bag. I'm new to metallic leather and hope it wears well. The clutch you mentioned must be something else since I don't believe my chain strap is adjustable.



I try to do this but the straps usually fall off my shoulder, so unfortunately I must stick to strictly crossbody bags. This is the bag I'm talking about. I love the shape and wanted one for the longest time, but cannot justify buying it if it's too short for me. If the strap had been just a few inches longer I would have bought it immediately. I've had this problem before with strap length. I had to buy extra rings to make the strap drop length longer on my crossbody Nomads. I wish Coach would make their straps longer for taller people, not everybody likes to wear their bags above their hips.


----------



## Syren

inkfade said:


> I try to do this but the straps usually fall off my shoulder, so unfortunately I must stick to strictly crossbody bags. This is the bag I'm talking about. I love the shape and wanted one for the longest time, but cannot justify buying it if it's too short for me. If the strap had been just a few inches longer I would have bought it immediately. I've had this problem before with strap length. I had to buy extra rings to make the strap drop length longer on my crossbody Nomads. I wish Coach would make their straps longer for taller people, not everybody likes to wear their bags above their hips.



Aw that stinks that you need just a few more inches!  Could you possibly use the removable clutch strap as an extender?  It looks removable to me, maybe it isn’t. But could you clip the long strap dogleash to the end of the leather loop and the other dogleash clips to the bag?


----------



## inkfade

Syren said:


> Aw that stinks that you need just a few more inches!  Could you possibly use the removable clutch strap as an extender?  It looks removable to me, maybe it isn’t. But could you clip the long strap dogleash to the end of the leather loop and the other dogleash clips to the bag?



I see what you're saying, but I think the dogleash clip was too small to clip around the leather of the wristlet strap. Even if it did work, the outlet is two hours away from me now haha. It's ok, though, I have another little bag about the same size. Not quite as pretty, but oh well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

inkfade said:


> I try to do this but the straps usually fall off my shoulder, so unfortunately I must stick to strictly crossbody bags. This is the bag I'm talking about. I love the shape and wanted one for the longest time, but cannot justify buying it if it's too short for me. If the strap had been just a few inches longer I would have bought it immediately. I've had this problem before with strap length. I had to buy extra rings to make the strap drop length longer on my crossbody Nomads. I wish Coach would make their straps longer for taller people, not everybody likes to wear their bags above their hips.



That’s a cute bag. I have this style and it just works for me crossbody on longest setting. I agree about Coach not making their crossbody straps that long. I’ve had to send back a few bags because of this. Usually falls about an inch short on me. If you’re looking for a camera bag style the outlet bag Isla is plenty long for crossbody. It might work for you. Super cute bag too. I have one.


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> I found a "one that got away" on ebay!!! I love the old Bleecker Daily bags, and had them in Sea Mist and Silt. I also bought my mom one in Black at the outlets when they moved there. Well, I use my Sea Mist bag all.the.time for travel, it is such a versatile piece. It is one I will never part with. I always wanted it in the Ruby pink color, but never pulled the trigger and regretted it when they were discontinued. Those suckers still sell for a decent price resale, and I've never seen this color offered before. My mom's Black one- because she wore it literally every day for 3 yrs, ended up breaking its zipper, so I gave her mine in Silt because she loves the taupe colors and it was just sitting in my closet anyway. (I wear more neutrals and prefer color in my bags) I happened to be perusing Ebay, and what do I see? A 'laptop bag' claimed to have been used once for $60! I snatched it up, I didn't even hesitate! I cannot wait till it gets here!
> Here's what it looks like (stock photo)
> View attachment 4013040


here's a poorly listed blue one (blue chambray?) starting bid $40 (not my listing!) free shipping.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-blue...744499?hash=item3f98473a73:g:jWUAAOSwTOtatRIO


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> I try to do this but the straps usually fall off my shoulder, so unfortunately I must stick to strictly crossbody bags. This is the bag I'm talking about. I love the shape and wanted one for the longest time, but cannot justify buying it if it's too short for me. If the strap had been just a few inches longer I would have bought it immediately. I've had this problem before with strap length. I had to buy extra rings to make the strap drop length longer on my crossbody Nomads. I wish Coach would make their straps longer for taller people, not everybody likes to wear their bags above their hips.


This is beautiful! I was mixed up about the bag. It would be great if there were  strap options with all the bags!


----------



## Syren

inkfade said:


> I see what you're saying, but I think the dogleash clip was too small to clip around the leather of the wristlet strap. Even if it did work, the outlet is two hours away from me now haha. It's ok, though, I have another little bag about the same size. Not quite as pretty, but oh well.



I tried it out with one of my chain cross-bodies that has a removable clutch strap and your right, the dog leash clip is too small to go around the leather strap. Plus, it looked weird even if it did fit lol


----------



## purseprincess119

I must have totally missed your comment! Sorry, I’m kind of spacey right now!

The cherry charm is from Dillards. I’m not sure if they were online, since I bought it in store. It might work well with a duffle, but I have the cherry crossbody clutch and it hangs to low IMO. I would probably just lose track of it.


----------



## Elizabeth247

Goofydes said:


> I don't know how this bag flew under my radar. It is everything I have been looking for a small doctor-like satchel that is black with red handles. It is so functional especially with the pocket on the outside that fits my phone. I do like another person did on here and unzipped the zipper all the way on both ends and lift the belt to get in and out of it. You can't even tell it's unzipped! I use it mainly as shoulder/crossbody with no problems. I am grateful Coach did not add one of those super skinny shoulder straps to it. I am still wondering what the heck the "B-Boy" in the name means. I would have never bought it al FP, but 60% on FOS plus another $10 off was too good to pass up.
> View attachment 4025091


It looks so great with the Mickey charm!


----------



## obscurity7

Some days you go to Nordstrom Rack and it's a bust. Other days, you find the perfect Coach scarf for this delayed spring!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I picked these up last week. I was so surprised to find them. I had the 2 on the right in my cart and was going to get them and became very ill. When I recovered they were sold out. I happened to pass a coach store and thought to ask if they were coming to stores and they found one in a drawer and one on a bag. I said I would buy them and then I saw the black one across the counter on a bag. Grabbed it up. 3 charms but didn’t buy a bag. I don’t know what I will put them on. I keep buying busy bags and I don’t know if these charms go with those. They did take the white bouquet off the chalk tea rose bag which I have been this close to buying forever. I can’t believe it is still available. Maybe the black bouquet would work on my other tea rose bag hmmm.


----------



## Teagaggle

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 4030740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked these up last week. I was so surprised to find them. I had the 2 on the right in my cart and was going to get them and became very ill. When I recovered they were sold out. I happened to pass a coach store and thought to ask if they were coming to stores and they found one in a drawer and one on a bag. I said I would buy them and then I saw the black one across the counter on a bag. Grabbed it up. 3 charms but didn’t buy a bag. I don’t know what I will put them on. I keep buying busy bags and I don’t know if these charms go with those. They did take the white bouquet off the chalk tea rose bag which I have been this close to buying forever. I can’t believe it is still available. Maybe the black bouquet would work on my other tea rose bag hmmm.


Good score! Question...I have the one in the middle. Bought it on impulse. I find it EXTREMELY difficult to latch & unlatch...so much so that I am debating returning...do you have the same issue? Maybe I got a bad one??


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Good score! Question...I have the one in the middle. Bought it on impulse. I find it EXTREMELY difficult to latch & unlatch...so much so that I am debating returning...do you have the same issue? Maybe I got a bad one??


That's the one I regret not getting. It sold out before I had a chance to decide on what else I was getting. If it is hard to latch, I won't feel so bad about missing out.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Good score! Question...I have the one in the middle. Bought it on impulse. I find it EXTREMELY difficult to latch & unlatch...so much so that I am debating returning...do you have the same issue? Maybe I got a bad one??


I have the same problem.  In fact, it took me 20 minutes initially just to figure out how to latch and unlatch!  I figured it was because I don't "girl" well so even unlatching a necklace is a challenge for me haha!  I planned on just finding the bag I like it best on and keeping it there for a while since it is so pretty.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Teagaggle said:


> Good score! Question...I have the one in the middle. Bought it on impulse. I find it EXTREMELY difficult to latch & unlatch...so much so that I am debating returning...do you have the same issue? Maybe I got a bad one??



No. But it did take me a while to figure out how to do it especially since it was so dark in the Coach store..  Now that I have figured it out, I don't have any problems.  

Are you moving the bar on the chain through the small C opening first and then pulling the small flower through?

I haven't figured out which bag to use it on yet.  I may play around with it tonight.  I'm using my Hologram Gallery tote this week so may be that one for now.

Oh and if you decide to return it, there was another one that I don't think was on the site that was clip on and it was a double metal flower. I don't know if it had the rhinestones. I don't remember much about it because I just thinking it was super heavy compared to this one.


----------



## tealocean

obscurity7 said:


> Some days you go to Nordstrom Rack and it's a bust. Other days, you find the perfect Coach scarf for this delayed spring!
> View attachment 4030306


Such happy colors!


Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 4030740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked these up last week. I was so surprised to find them. I had the 2 on the right in my cart and was going to get them and became very ill. When I recovered they were sold out. I happened to pass a coach store and thought to ask if they were coming to stores and they found one in a drawer and one on a bag. I said I would buy them and then I saw the black one across the counter on a bag. Grabbed it up. 3 charms but didn’t buy a bag. I don’t know what I will put them on. I keep buying busy bags and I don’t know if these charms go with those. They did take the white bouquet off the chalk tea rose bag which I have been this close to buying forever. I can’t believe it is still available. Maybe the black bouquet would work on my other tea rose bag hmmm.


So pretty! I especially like the middle one! Great idea to leave it on one bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Good score! Question...I have the one in the middle. Bought it on impulse. I find it EXTREMELY difficult to latch & unlatch...so much so that I am debating returning...do you have the same issue? Maybe I got a bad one??


It was hard at first, but after a little practice you get the hang of it. It's gorgeous on bags, keep it!


----------



## Lucylu29

whateve said:


> That's the one I regret not getting. It sold out before I had a chance to decide on what else I was getting. If it is hard to latch, I won't feel so bad about missing out.



I noticed yesterday that they are back in stock online on coach.com. It's not too late!


----------



## whateve

Lucylu29 said:


> I noticed yesterday that they are back in stock online on coach.com. It's not too late!


Thanks! It stinks that I can no longer use PCE on it though.


----------



## Teagaggle

Thanks everyone. Love the "I don't girl well" comment! Me either! I have tried everything. If they are back in stock, I may see if my store has another that may latch easier. If not, I've decided to keep & repurpose as a necklace. I'm a notorious "deconstructer" as my former SA would say.


----------



## wintotty

KH Riley


----------



## Lucylu29

whateve said:


> Thanks! It stinks that I can no longer use PCE on it though.



That's true. Maybe if they have a mother's day sale...


----------



## faintlymacabre

My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.


----------



## MKB0925

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033226
> View attachment 4033227


I like that organization a lot...this one may be next on my list. I love the glove tanned leather too.  Glad you got a good a bag this time.


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033226
> View attachment 4033227


It's gorgeous!! Congrats! I've never considered that style but it's so pretty!!


----------



## kreestole

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033226
> View attachment 4033227



I have this bag in the dark denim color and I love it so much. I find the organization great for me personally in this bag, but I don’t carry a lot and most of my stuff is smaller so the bottom doesn’t bother me at all. Your pics are making me drool over the red though. I was already torn on what color to buy when I purchased mine, I really like them all. Very pretty bag and I’m glad you were able to get a replacement.


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033226
> View attachment 4033227


Yay congrats! I don't get the negative reviews, I love these bags! I don't carry a lot, but agree the organization is awesome and they are super comfortable to carry.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Yay congrats! I don't get the negative reviews, I love these bags! I don't carry a lot, but agree the organization is awesome and they are super comfortable to carry.


Me neither I have two of this style and absolutely love them


----------



## Syren

I really like the front inside slip pocket on the duffle!  I can’t remember seeing anything like that before but it’s such a good and simple way to add organization to what I consider to be bottomless pit bags haha I like it!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033226
> View attachment 4033227


Gorgeous! I love the layout too, I have the black/ burgundy link version. I have been hunting for #2, wish they had made more colors.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033226
> View attachment 4033227


I just happened to see your bag and then jumped to the Chanel forum and ... your style is on-point  and Coach had it first ... Chanel just released this (pic borrowed from the Chanel forum, as watermarked)


----------



## Wendyann7




----------



## Wendyann7

Picked up a returned tea rose camera bag at Saks.com


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4034006


Congrats! Bag twins. Enjoy.


----------



## Wendyann7

Wendyann7 said:


> Picked up a returned tea rose camera bag at Saks.com



I was hoping the strap was detachable so I could use it on my chalk cherries dinky too!  Oh well, it’s a beautiful bag and great for summer.


----------



## Wendyann7

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033226
> View attachment 4033227


I love the duffles......I have flax, green (forgot name) and black.  One of my favorites to carry and they get lots of compliments!


----------



## tealocean

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement 1941 Duffle came, and I didn't get a used, beat up bag this time!! I love it so much. Smooth glovetanned lining is the bomb. I also really love the organization in this bag! I might be one of the few, though, as I kept seeing negative reviews about the accessibility of items and how narrow the bottom of the bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033226
> View attachment 4033227


Beauty!


----------



## kvm87

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4034006


This is lovely!


----------



## Syren

Got my 2D Uni charm from bloomies yesterday!  I love it so much. I had never seen these type of flat character charms in person and was kind of meh on them but I’m glad I took a chance on one. Now I have my eyes on Rexy and Sharky [emoji23]

For those that don’t like glitter I don’t think this glitter will come off. The glitter seems to be sealed or almost like it was applied as a paste, it’s not just loosely hanging on. It’s on there!


----------



## barskin

I just came home from a visit to the Coach boutique in Copley Place in Boston (not far from where I live). I had been thinking about this for enough time, so today was the day. I picked up the little C charm, too.


----------



## Bagmedic

barskin said:


> I just came home from a visit to the Coach boutique in Copley Place in Boston (not far from where I live). I had been thinking about this for enough time, so today was the day. I picked up the little C charm, too.
> View attachment 4035577
> View attachment 4035578
> View attachment 4035579
> View attachment 4035580
> View attachment 4035581
> View attachment 4035582


It has Spring written all over it!  Enjoy it!


----------



## barskin

Bagmedic said:


> It has Spring written all over it!  Enjoy it!


 Yes! Thanks! The sales associate was pushing an all black one, but, I was not in the mood for a new black bag, and I liked the color combo for it Springiness.


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> It has Spring written all over it!  Enjoy it!



So pretty congrats!  I like the C charm on it [emoji171]


----------



## SEWDimples

barskin said:


> I just came home from a visit to the Coach boutique in Copley Place in Boston (not far from where I live). I had been thinking about this for enough time, so today was the day. I picked up the little C charm, too.
> View attachment 4035577
> View attachment 4035578
> View attachment 4035579
> View attachment 4035580
> View attachment 4035581
> View attachment 4035582


Congrats! Perfect bag for Spring. Looks great with the 'C' bag charm. Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

My steel blue eBay steal came. This is the weirdest color I’ve ever seen, it looks completely different depending on lighting. It ranges from robin’s egg blue, to faded turquoise, to grey with blue undertones. Picture taken in combo lighting to kinda show the effect of the color shift. I can’t decide what I think about it.


----------



## Meganallise

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My steel blue eBay steal came. This is the weirdest color I’ve ever seen, it looks completely different depending on lighting. It ranges from robin’s egg blue, to faded turquoise, to grey with blue undertones. Picture taken in combo lighting to kinda show the effect of the color shift. I can’t decide what I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035743


I really like the steel blue. I went back and fourth between the steel blue and the dark turquoise and the dark turquoise won out because of the whipstitch handles. It was a really close decision and if I could have justified it I would have got both!


----------



## CoachMaven

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My steel blue eBay steal came. This is the weirdest color I’ve ever seen, it looks completely different depending on lighting. It ranges from robin’s egg blue, to faded turquoise, to grey with blue undertones. Picture taken in combo lighting to kinda show the effect of the color shift. I can’t decide what I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035743



I have this one and love the contrast of this blue shade with the oxblood suede interior. It is an in between like you said, I love how it is so versatile for all seasons. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## tealocean

barskin said:


> I just came home from a visit to the Coach boutique in Copley Place in Boston (not far from where I live). I had been thinking about this for enough time, so today was the day. I picked up the little C charm, too.
> View attachment 4035577
> View attachment 4035578
> View attachment 4035579
> View attachment 4035580
> View attachment 4035581
> View attachment 4035582


This is so pretty!


----------



## tealocean

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My steel blue eBay steal came. This is the weirdest color I’ve ever seen, it looks completely different depending on lighting. It ranges from robin’s egg blue, to faded turquoise, to grey with blue undertones. Picture taken in combo lighting to kinda show the effect of the color shift. I can’t decide what I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035743


I hope you end up loving it since you got a great deal! I have a Taylor tote in Dark Turquoise that I wanted to be actually turquoise. So I wasn't sure how I felt about it at first glace. It has a smoky color shift thing where it mostly looks just green, then in lower lights it looks bluegreen, and sometimes greyish. I put it out in different lights and fell in love with the unique color.


----------



## barskin

Syren said:


> So pretty congrats!  I like the C charm on it [emoji171]


Thanks. I should have added what was going on outside while I was shopping. It's the Boston Marathon finish line getting ready for Monday.


----------



## Winterfell5

barskin said:


> I just came home from a visit to the Coach boutique in Copley Place in Boston (not far from where I live). I had been thinking about this for enough time, so today was the day. I picked up the little C charm, too.
> View attachment 4035577
> View attachment 4035578
> View attachment 4035579
> View attachment 4035580
> View attachment 4035581
> View attachment 4035582



Congrats on your beautiful bag from another Bostonian!  The C charm looks great with it too!  I need to make a visit to Copley soon!


----------



## BeachBagGal

barskin said:


> Thanks. I should have added what was going on outside while I was shopping. It's the Boston Marathon finish line getting ready for Monday.
> View attachment 4036608



Pretty bag! Are you running in it?


----------



## barskin

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty bag! Are you running in it?


Hahahahaha! That's a good one! Uh, nooooo. This 69 year old lady ain't running (and oy, what a day today -- cold and raining).


----------



## barskin

Winterfell5 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag from another Bostonian!  The C charm looks great with it too!  I need to make a visit to Copley soon!


I live in walking distance, so I have Copley Place, the Pru, Lord & Taylor, et. al., calling me, like Bali Hai. Dangerous!


----------



## Winterfell5

barskin said:


> I live in walking distance, so I have Copley Place, the Pru, Lord & Taylor, et. al., calling me, like Bali Hai. Dangerous!


Ha Ha!! Don't you just love this city?!  So many options!


----------



## barskin

Winterfell5 said:


> Ha Ha!! Don't you just love this city?!  So many options!


 Yes, I do love it. I usually seek out Coach when it's on sale at L&T. It was a real treat to just walk into the boutique and tell them wrap it up. (Though the boutique in its little upstairs room is certainly a come down from their spacious first floor store. But, the SA's are real anxious to help you. I was carrying my edge paint Borough, and one woman insisted on polishing it for me while I was there.)


----------



## pianolize

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My steel blue eBay steal came. This is the weirdest color I’ve ever seen, it looks completely different depending on lighting. It ranges from robin’s egg blue, to faded turquoise, to grey with blue undertones. Picture taken in combo lighting to kinda show the effect of the color shift. I can’t decide what I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035743





CoachMaven said:


> I have this one and love the contrast of this blue shade with the oxblood suede interior. It is an in between like you said, I love how it is so versatile for all seasons. Hope you enjoy it![/QUOTE WHAT a gorgeous shade!!! I was wondering about the interior color-


----------



## Van2501

Reveal my Rogue snakeskin and quilted rivet dinky. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## carterazo

Van2501 said:


> Reveal my Rogue snakeskin and quilted rivet dinky. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Two stunners!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Van2501

carterazo said:


> Two stunners!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you so much !!! xoxo


----------



## SEWDimples

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My steel blue eBay steal came. This is the weirdest color I’ve ever seen, it looks completely different depending on lighting. It ranges from robin’s egg blue, to faded turquoise, to grey with blue undertones. Picture taken in combo lighting to kinda show the effect of the color shift. I can’t decide what I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035743


Congrats! Enjoy your new bag.



Van2501 said:


> Reveal my Rogue snakeskin and quilted rivet dinky. ❤️❤️❤️


Congrats! Two great bags. Twins on the Dinky. Enjoy.


----------



## zjones

My first beechwood piece, a Clarkson, paired with an outlet charm and a men’s Wild Beast wallet from a few years ago, and some new tea rose rivet slides. Bought through my local SAs by having them price match during the Macy’s and Lord & Taylor friends and family sales. I like doing business with my store and keeping it in-house if possible.


----------



## Syren

zjones said:


> My first beechwood piece, a Clarkson, paired with an outlet charm and a men’s Wild Beast wallet from a few years ago, and some new tea rose rivet slides. Bought through my local SAs by having them price match during the Macy’s and Lord & Taylor friends and family sales. I like doing business with my store and keeping it in-house if possible.
> 
> View attachment 4039921
> 
> View attachment 4039923



Pretty!  How do you like the Clarkson?  I love that it’s a hobo but has feet and looks like it has some structure.


----------



## zjones

It is surprisingly roomy! I love that the back zip pocket can actually fit my phone so I don't have to take up inside with it if I don't want to. I might look at replacing the small crossbody strap at some point but overall, I'm pleased.


----------



## Syren

zjones said:


> It is surprisingly roomy! I love that the back zip pocket can actually fit my phone so I don't have to take up inside with it if I don't want to. I might look at replacing the small crossbody strap at some point but overall, I'm pleased.



Good to hear!  Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## jules 8

zjones said:


> It is surprisingly roomy! I love that the back zip pocket can actually fit my phone so I don't have to take up inside with it if I don't want to. I might look at replacing the small crossbody strap at some point but overall, I'm pleased.


How is the slouch? Could you post a picture of the bag loaded, showing the slouch perhaps?


----------



## zjones

Slouch while held and while sitting on my desk:


----------



## jules 8

zjones said:


> Slouch while held and while sitting on my desk:
> 
> View attachment 4040567
> 
> View attachment 4040578


Thank you


----------



## Syren

zjones said:


> Slouch while held and while sitting on my desk:



I love it thanks!  I like how the rings that attach the strap are so perfect to clip a bag charm on haha I get excited when a bag is so ready for a charm to be clipped on it [emoji23]


----------



## Cocoabean

Hello everyone!! I've been on the hunt for a black bag, medium in size, doesn't weight a ton, that can go cross body. I found it today! Woohoo!

Ready?

Coach Charlie! I think a wider strap will be fun at some point. Ready to fill her up and enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> Slouch while held and while sitting on my desk:
> 
> View attachment 4040567
> 
> View attachment 4040578


Wow this is so helpful! It looks very different than I expected from the picture, and the side view is great!


----------



## tealocean

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone!! I've been on the hunt for a black bag, medium in size, doesn't weight a ton, that can go cross body. I found it today! Woohoo!
> 
> Ready?
> 
> Coach Charlie! I think a wider strap will be fun at some point. Ready to fill her up and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041255
> View attachment 4041256
> View attachment 4041257
> View attachment 4041258


Lovely!! I never thought of this as crossbody size! That is great to hear too!


----------



## Syren

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone!! I've been on the hunt for a black bag, medium in size, doesn't weight a ton, that can go cross body. I found it today! Woohoo!
> 
> Ready?
> 
> Coach Charlie! I think a wider strap will be fun at some point. Ready to fill her up and enjoy!


Congrats!  It’s beautiful and such a great classic shape. I was just looking at this bag online today haha I don’t tote often but I like the look of this bag. And surprisingly I like it in the signature print, I’ve never owned a signature bag [emoji23] But there’s something about it. Enjoy!


----------



## Cocoabean

Syren said:


> Congrats!  It’s beautiful and such a great classic shape. I was just looking at this bag online today haha I don’t tote often but I like the look of this bag. And surprisingly I like it in the signature print, I’ve never owned a signature bag [emoji23] But there’s something about it. Enjoy!



Thank you! Funny, I don't look at it and think "tote." Then I tried my 11" MacBook Air. It fits. Huh. I thought it was a medium sized purse. It's all relative I suppose! I moved my belongings into it, and they all fit just right. I carry far too much stuff. Ah well!


----------



## Syren

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you! Funny, I don't look at it and think "tote." Then I tried my 11" MacBook Air. It fits. Huh. I thought it was a medium sized purse. It's all relative I suppose! I moved my belongings into it, and they all fit just right. I carry far too much stuff. Ah well!



Maybe it’s smaller than I’m imagining!  I admit to not really knowing the measurements [emoji23] I don’t think I’ve even seen any mod shots with it, but I like it’s style a lot. 

Now I want to go look at the pretty pics on the website again haha!


----------



## houseof999

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone!! I've been on the hunt for a black bag, medium in size, doesn't weight a ton, that can go cross body. I found it today! Woohoo!
> 
> Ready?
> 
> Coach Charlie! I think a wider strap will be fun at some point. Ready to fill her up and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041255
> View attachment 4041256
> View attachment 4041257
> View attachment 4041258


Congrats! I didn't realize what a great work bag Charlie is! My SA told me they were selling well soon as they came out so they were excluded from PCE. I just heard from her again about the next promo. Unfortunately this too will be excluded again along with Parker. [emoji852]️ 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## OperaCake

Got this during 30% off sale last month .


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! I didn't realize what a great work bag Charlie is! My SA told me they were selling well soon as they came out so they were excluded from PCE. I just heard from her again about the next promo. Unfortunately this too will be excluded again along with Parker. [emoji852]️
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Well boo [emoji19] lol But good to hear they’re selling well, maybe that means they’ll come out with other colors. I can’t believe I’m so into the signature Parker and Charlie haha There’s something about it combined with the burnished leather [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! I didn't realize what a great work bag Charlie is! My SA told me they were selling well soon as they came out so they were excluded from PCE. I just heard from her again about the next promo. Unfortunately this too will be excluded again along with Parker. [emoji852]️
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Also.... tell us more about the next promo?  What did you learn?! [emoji23][emoji12] I don’t have a SA lol


----------



## Cocoabean

Syren said:


> Maybe it’s smaller than I’m imagining!  I admit to not really knowing the measurements [emoji23] I don’t think I’ve even seen any mod shots with it, but I like it’s style a lot.
> 
> Now I want to go look at the pretty pics on the website again haha!



It could be a tote for some.  I don't think a full sized laptop would fit. The Coach website says a 14" laptop would fit, but I don't see how. 

Here are some mod shots for you. Please excuse the not so ready for prime time outfit. It is not yet 7am here, and I am retired plus house/pet sitting for a friend. That is her Labrador helping me.

The last photo has my 11" MacBook Air. It is a snug fit, I am not sure how they think anything larger will fit.


----------



## Syren

Cocoabean said:


> It could be a tote for some.  I don't think a full sized laptop would fit. The Coach website says a 14" laptop would fit, but I don't see how.
> 
> Here are some mod shots for you. Please excuse the not so ready for prime time outfit. It is not yet 7am here, and I am retired plus house/pet sitting for a friend. That is her Labrador helping me.
> 
> The last photo has my 11" MacBook Air. It is a snug fit, I am not sure how they think anything larger will fit.



Oh these are so helpful thank you!  And you’re assistant is adorable haha That is one classy bag, it looks great in the black and the light interior is nice when trying to find things.  I really like how it’s set-up inside. 

I saw Coach said a 14” laptop could fit!  Haha I have a 15” so it will not fit but I rarely carry it around.  I do bring my full size iPad to work everyday and it would fit nicely in Charlie. 

Thanks again!  This bag is officially on my radar!  I also like the Parker but I think this may fit my needs a bit better.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone!! I've been on the hunt for a black bag, medium in size, doesn't weight a ton, that can go cross body. I found it today! Woohoo!
> 
> Ready?
> 
> Coach Charlie! I think a wider strap will be fun at some point. Ready to fill her up and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041255
> View attachment 4041256
> View attachment 4041257
> View attachment 4041258


Very cute and I'm so glad your found your perfect tote!


----------



## HesitantShopper

OperaCake said:


> Got this during 30% off sale last month .
> View attachment 4041629
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041630



What a cute print~


----------



## jan1124

Cocoabean said:


> Hello everyone!! I've been on the hunt for a black bag, medium in size, doesn't weight a ton, that can go cross body. I found it today! Woohoo!
> 
> Ready?
> 
> Coach Charlie! I think a wider strap will be fun at some point. Ready to fill her up and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041255
> View attachment 4041256
> View attachment 4041257
> View attachment 4041258



Congratulations on a great choice! I just purchased one in the Dark Ivy - I wanted something in that color (and just all Rogued out)! It's so nice and light weight. 
For the person liking it in the signature -it's really nicely done. I wasn't ready to get back into Coach signature, but seeing them in person, I'm really drawn to them - even the Keith Haring with the badges/pins/emblems. San Francisco flagship store can't keep any of the signature styles in stock. 
Attached is the first pic, from Coach Instagram, that drew me to Charlie.  Notice the wider strap - you need one!


----------



## Syren

jan1124 said:


> Congratulations on a great choice! I just purchased one in the Dark Ivy - I wanted something in that color (and just all Rogued out)! It's so nice and light weight.
> For the person liking it in the signature -it's really nicely done. I wasn't ready to get back into Coach signature, but seeing them in person, I'm really drawn to them - even the Keith Haring with the badges/pins/emblems. San Francisco flagship store can't keep any of the signature styles in stock.
> Attached is the first pic, from Coach Instagram, that drew me to Charlie.  Notice the wider strap - you need one!



I have an Ivy Rogue and I adore the color, I bet it’s gorgeous on Charlie [emoji7] That was me interested in the signature Charlie, good to hear another who is being drawn to the signature items!  Haha It’s funny because even in the craze of Coach signature I never cared for it. But now I feel like they’re approaching it nicely, dare I say it looks chic to me?  Hehehe


----------



## Cocoabean

jan1124 said:


> Congratulations on a great choice! I just purchased one in the Dark Ivy - I wanted something in that color (and just all Rogued out)! It's so nice and light weight.
> For the person liking it in the signature -it's really nicely done. I wasn't ready to get back into Coach signature, but seeing them in person, I'm really drawn to them - even the Keith Haring with the badges/pins/emblems. San Francisco flagship store can't keep any of the signature styles in stock.
> Attached is the first pic, from Coach Instagram, that drew me to Charlie.  Notice the wider strap - you need one!
> View attachment 4042018



That strap is amazing!


----------



## jan1124

Syren said:


> I have an Ivy Rogue and I adore the color, I bet it’s gorgeous on Charlie [emoji7] That was me interested in the signature Charlie, good to hear another who is being drawn to the signature items!  Haha It’s funny because even in the craze of Coach signature I never cared for it. But now I feel like they’re approaching it nicely, dare I say it looks chic to me?  Hehehe



Likewise - I never wanted to "advertise" the big "C's"! It really is tastefully done -yes - "chic" - right up there with LV or Gucci. Way beyond MK (sorry, MK fans).  I did buy the sig Camera Bag and love it. 
Trying to decide if I want the plain Charlie, or the KH attached. Re-posting picture that pulled me in. (OP, hope it's okay)! Love the way she had it personalized!


----------



## Syren

jan1124 said:


> Likewise - I never wanted to "advertise" the big "C's"! It really is tastefully done -yes - "chic" - right up there with LV or Gucci. Way beyond MK (sorry, MK fans).  I did buy the sig Camera Bag and love it.
> Trying to decide if I want the plain Charlie, or the KH attached. Re-posting picture that pulled me in. (OP, hope it's okay)! Love the way she had it personalized!
> ]



Haha I like the camera bag too!  Who am I and when did I start liking signature [emoji23] haha I think it started a few months ago when I purchased the double zip corner wristlet in brown signature canvas from FOS. It’s a MFF item but really well made and ever since then I’ve been drawn to more canvas signature items. 

I think it looks really fun with the patches!


----------



## SEWDimples

OperaCake said:


> Got this during 30% off sale last month .
> View attachment 4041629
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041630


Congrats! The flowers are so cute. Enjoy.



Cocoabean said:


> It could be a tote for some.  I don't think a full sized laptop would fit. The Coach website says a 14" laptop would fit, but I don't see how.
> 
> Here are some mod shots for you. Please excuse the not so ready for prime time outfit. It is not yet 7am here, and I am retired plus house/pet sitting for a friend. That is her Labrador helping me.
> 
> The last photo has my 11" MacBook Air. It is a snug fit, I am not sure how they think anything larger will fit.
> 
> View attachment 4041829
> View attachment 4041830
> View attachment 4041831
> View attachment 4041835


Wow this bag looks much roomier than I thought. Looks like it will hold a lot. I'm more interested everytime I see one. Thanks for the pictures. Enjoy.



jan1124 said:


> Likewise - I never wanted to "advertise" the big "C's"! It really is tastefully done -yes - "chic" - right up there with LV or Gucci. Way beyond MK (sorry, MK fans).  I did buy the sig Camera Bag and love it.
> Trying to decide if I want the plain Charlie, or the KH attached. Re-posting picture that pulled me in. (OP, hope it's okay)! Love the way she had it personalized!
> View attachment 4042426


Congrats! This is really gorgeous. I like how the Cs are very understated. Enjoy.


----------



## Teagaggle

Hit the outlet yesterday. Couldn't resist the "leaf" color with the silver hardware. But then, I asked if they had any retail items & he brought out the metal tearose clutch (insert unexpected squeal here)! I missed out on this @ the last PCE but snatched this up quick. It has some minor scuffs but nothing a little TLC & moisturizer wouldn't fix. Not sure how this even ended up @ the outlet but for $145 it was mine


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Hit the outlet yesterday. Couldn't resist the "leaf" color with the silver hardware. But then, I asked if they had any retail items & he brought out the metal tearose clutch (insert unexpected squeal here)! I missed out on this @ the last PCE but snatched this up quick. It has some minor scuffs but nothing a little TLC & moisturizer wouldn't fix. Not sure how this even ended up @ the outlet but for $145 it was mine
> View attachment 4044081



Ooo congrats!  I love the leaf color!


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Hit the outlet yesterday. Couldn't resist the "leaf" color with the silver hardware. But then, I asked if they had any retail items & he brought out the metal tearose clutch (insert unexpected squeal here)! I missed out on this @ the last PCE but snatched this up quick. It has some minor scuffs but nothing a little TLC & moisturizer wouldn't fix. Not sure how this even ended up @ the outlet but for $145 it was mine
> View attachment 4044081


I think the metal tea rose clutch is still online at retail if that is the same item and for $395!  So if it is the same thing, you got a great deal!  Couldn't have been a return since outlet and retail no longer do each other's returns - an inconvenience for customers.


----------



## meepabeep

I went to the outlet yesterday to get a tag for my pre-loved Kristin (got a cool gunmetal one), and came home with these two. So that means I had to remove a couple from the closet, lol.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Purchased the  one on the left on Poshmark. The seller, who was very sweet felt bad for not sending out the package the day she said she was going to; she mailed the one on the right along with my purchased one for free! Very sweet of her. If you're a member here, thank you Jacklyn!!! (Also, both are my favorite color as well!!!)


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> I think the metal tea rose clutch is still online at retail if that is the same item and for $395!  So if it is the same thing, you got a great deal!  Couldn't have been a return since outlet and retail no longer do each other's returns - an inconvenience for customers.


It is the same item! I could not believe it. Still had the retail tag on it and came with the 1941 dust bag. I guess it was just my lucky day! Maybe I should go play the lottery tonight


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> It is the same item! I could not believe it. Still had the retail tag on it and came with the 1941 dust bag. I guess it was just my lucky day! Maybe I should go play the lottery tonight


Do it!


----------



## Lake Effect

AManIntoFashion said:


> Purchased the  one on the left on Poshmark. The seller, who was very sweet felt bad for not sending out the package the day she said she was going to; she mailed the one on the right along with my purchased one for free! Very sweet of her. If you're a member here, thank you Jacklyn!!! (Also, both are my favorite color as well!!!)


Nice. A seller gave me a $5 shipping refund by slipping a five dollar bill in the placket of the bag I bought.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Hit the outlet yesterday. Couldn't resist the "leaf" color with the silver hardware. But then, I asked if they had any retail items & he brought out the metal tearose clutch (insert unexpected squeal here)! I missed out on this @ the last PCE but snatched this up quick. It has some minor scuffs but nothing a little TLC & moisturizer wouldn't fix. Not sure how this even ended up @ the outlet but for $145 it was mine
> View attachment 4044081



Nice! What a score with the clutch-love it!


----------



## Bagmedic

Lake Effect said:


> Nice. A seller gave me a $5 shipping refund by slipping a five dollar bill in the placket of the bag I bought.


Nice!  My mother said you should never give a wallet/bag to someone w/o money in it.  Did my mother sell you the bag???  Just kidding!


----------



## kreestole

Teagaggle said:


> Hit the outlet yesterday. Couldn't resist the "leaf" color with the silver hardware. But then, I asked if they had any retail items & he brought out the metal tearose clutch (insert unexpected squeal here)! I missed out on this @ the last PCE but snatched this up quick. It has some minor scuffs but nothing a little TLC & moisturizer wouldn't fix. Not sure how this even ended up @ the outlet but for $145 it was mine
> View attachment 4044081



I couldn’t resist the Leaf color either. I like this little carryall a lot too. It fits a ton and it’s such a cute little bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Hit the outlet yesterday. Couldn't resist the "leaf" color with the silver hardware. But then, I asked if they had any retail items & he brought out the metal tearose clutch (insert unexpected squeal here)! I missed out on this @ the last PCE but snatched this up quick. It has some minor scuffs but nothing a little TLC & moisturizer wouldn't fix. Not sure how this even ended up @ the outlet but for $145 it was mine
> View attachment 4044081



AMAZING score!  I had no idea it'd be at outlets so quickly!


----------



## Meganallise

Bagmedic said:


> Nice!  My mother said you should never give a wallet/bag to someone w/o money in it.  Did my mother sell you the bag???  Just kidding!


I never knew that was a thing! I bought my BFF a Coach wallet and she would not accept it until I put a quarter in it! Her Mom said it was bad luck


----------



## Rikilove10

I am beyond thrilled! I've been eyeing this regular sized Rogue bag in the color Melon  for about a year at the Coach store. Just found this beauty at Nordstrom Rack for a steal. I absolutely love the Coach 1941 collection.


----------



## Chanticleer

Winterfell5 said:


> Ha Ha!! Don't you just love this city?!  So many options!


----------



## carterazo

Rikilove10 said:


> I am beyond thrilled! I've been eyeing this regular sized Rogue bag in the color Melon  for about a year at the Coach store. Just found this beauty at Nordstrom Rack for a steal. I absolutely love the Coach 1941 collection.


What a lucky find. Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Hit the outlet yesterday. Couldn't resist the "leaf" color with the silver hardware. But then, I asked if they had any retail items & he brought out the metal tearose clutch (insert unexpected squeal here)! I missed out on this @ the last PCE but snatched this up quick. It has some minor scuffs but nothing a little TLC & moisturizer wouldn't fix. Not sure how this even ended up @ the outlet but for $145 it was mine
> View attachment 4044081


Both of them are so pretty!


----------



## raintracks

Got this after Macy's F&F sale with my Macy's card as I finally able to get it with a discount. Picked it up yesterday and I'm so happy!![emoji38] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OperaCake

Bought at Coach Outlet store yesterday .


----------



## Syren

OperaCake said:


> Bought at Coach Outlet store yesterday .
> ]


They come with charms!  So cute!  I wish they showed pics on the website lol


----------



## jennybeans123

OperaCake said:


> Bought at Coach Outlet store yesterday .
> View attachment 4049974



Wow, I love the bag charm. Is that from the outlet also?


----------



## OperaCake

Syren said:


> They come with charms!  So cute!  I wish they showed pics on the website lol


I didn't see these two on the website for some reason, glad I found them at the store .


----------



## OperaCake

jennybeans123 said:


> Wow, I love the bag charm. Is that from the outlet also?


Yes, it is from the outlet store . The store only had 4 and I was lucky to get one. Didn't see it on the website either.


----------



## Syren

OperaCake said:


> I didn't see these two on the website for some reason, glad I found them at the store .



I was looking at one of these wristlets in the website and the description said bow charm pull zipper but there is no bow charm on the strap in the pic ... I wonder if it’s like the ones you bought. A bow charm would be adorable!


----------



## OperaCake

Syren said:


> I was looking at one of these wristlets in the website and the description said bow charm pull zipper but there is no bow charm on the strap in the pic ... I wonder if it’s like the ones you bought. A bow charm would be adorable!


Not sure why I didn't see the ones I bought at the store on the website. Only saw these two on the website in daisy bundle print.
Both prints are cute .


----------



## Laurie Lou

More duckies.....I couldn’t resist


----------



## Esquared72

I have an Amex card that gives me points - it’s the one from the Tina Fey commercials. Anyway... I had a ton of points saved up and was so excited the other day when I saw they had this bag available. Here’s my new Clarkson Hobo in Washed Red. I really like it! The size is perfect and it’s the first time I have been able to get a bag to drape like it does in the pictures online without having to train it! As soon as I picked it up after putting my stuff in...the perfect smile. It fits quite a bit as well. Washed Red is the perfect name...it really is like a faded, almost washed out red color, but still red enough that it’s not pink. Almost a lighter brick type of color. Very happy - the UPS man arriving made my day!


----------



## Syren

Oh boy the washed red is so pretty!  Definitely considering a Rogue in washed red now lol


----------



## Syren

Received my FOS order!  So happy with my prairie print items and they were a steal. Love the C charm but I may return the green tea rose not sure I’m feeling it. It just looks a little awkward or something [emoji23]


----------



## tealocean

OperaCake said:


> Bought at Coach Outlet store yesterday .
> View attachment 4049972
> View attachment 4049973
> View attachment 4049974
> View attachment 4049975


So very sweet! These are beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4050360
> View attachment 4050361
> View attachment 4050362
> 
> Received my FOS order!  So happy with my prairie print items and they were a steal. Love the C charm but I may return the green tea rose not sure I’m feeling it. It just looks a little awkward or something [emoji23]


I have the pink and the poppy tea roses and really like them but would prefer them to be much smaller. They are huge charms!


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> I have the pink and the poppy tea roses and really like them but would prefer them to be much smaller. They are huge charms!



OMG they are!  Lol I think it would look nicer with 3 smaller flowers as opposed to the giant one.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new bag charms I picked up at the outlet.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> My new bag charms I picked up at the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 4051000


Ooh, you got the FP bee! Twins! I love that one. How much was it?


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Ooh, you got the FP bee! Twins! I love that one. How much was it?


Yes, I’ve been looking for this bee for awhile now, but I could not find one in good condition m. It was $62.50 + tax.


----------



## meepabeep

I exchanged the black patent signature wristlet for a Mini Kelsey in metallic fern. I love it! It's a much better choice for me. The other one was cute, but it was small, and more of an evening bag, and I was afraid I'd never use it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

meepabeep said:


> I exchanged the black patent signature wristlet for a Mini Kelsey in metallic fern. I love it! It's a much better choice for me. The other one was cute, but it was small, and more of an evening bag, and I was afraid I'd never use it.


 this color


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> OMG they are!  Lol I think it would look nicer with 3 smaller flowers as opposed to the giant one.


I was so shocked when I saw them but really like them on totes.


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> I exchanged the black patent signature wristlet for a Mini Kelsey in metallic fern. I love it! It's a much better choice for me. The other one was cute, but it was small, and more of an evening bag, and I was afraid I'd never use it.


So cute! Is this a lot smaller than the small Kelsey? I have one small and didn't think I'd like the shape on but love it!


----------



## meepabeep

tealocean said:


> So cute! Is this a lot smaller than the small Kelsey? I have one small and didn't think I'd like the shape on but love it!



Thank you! Im not sure, but I like the size. All my stuff (wallet, keys, phone, checkbook, small makeup bag) fits in it with room to spare, and I can use my bigger wallet.



ccbaggirl89 said:


> this color



Thank you! Me too.


----------



## musiclover

OperaCake said:


> Bought at Coach Outlet store yesterday .
> View attachment 4049972
> View attachment 4049973
> View attachment 4049974
> View attachment 4049975


Everything is so lovely with florals and pink!


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> My new bag charms I picked up at the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 4051000


Twins on the bee amd I love your flowers charm!


----------



## AubergineSally

I usually don’t like bags with advertising on them  but I love this. Medium Groove tote in peony, 30% off at Macy’s.


----------



## Newpurselove

Pale green rogue 25 I picked up during the Bloomingdale's sale


----------



## CoachMaven

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4054163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don’t like bags with advertising on them  but I love this. Medium Groove tote in peony, 30% off at Macy’s.


I saw this and was really hankering to pull the trigger on it too- same color! I have no need for a tote right now, but it is so pretty.


----------



## SEWDimples

Stopped by my outlet to use a coupon, but I saw this tote and had to buy it. I think it is called a Ferry Tote (F28471) in Canary. It is large and made of plastic. I love it because I can use it when it rains in the spring and summer.


----------



## laurg22

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4050134
> 
> 
> More duckies.....I couldn’t resist


we are bag twins ! where did u end up finding the duck print dinky  ?


----------



## laurg22

Syren said:


> View attachment 4050360
> View attachment 4050361
> View attachment 4050362
> 
> Received my FOS order!  So happy with my prairie print items and they were a steal. Love the C charm but I may return the green tea rose not sure I’m feeling it. It just looks a little awkward or something [emoji23]


love the prairie print ! i own the black wristlet and bowery in the same print did they have the black color in the prairie print at the outlet as well or was it just the white ?


----------



## musiclover

Newpurselove said:


> Pale green rogue 25 I picked up during the Bloomingdale's sale


Very pretty Rogue, and I love your dahlias and petunias!


----------



## kvm87

I’ve been eyeing the Gucci disco, but the broke college student in me said no dice. Went to the outlet to pick up a few Mother’s day gifts and ended up bringing this home. Love it! Perfect size for summer. I was surprised how light it was with the chain strap. Great deal!


----------



## zjones

I just got that in Poppy. It’s so useful! I might have to see if my local outlet has one in denim, as despite feeling a little odd about denim on a bag, I like the color of it. XD


----------



## Newpurselove

musiclover said:


> Very pretty Rogue, and I love your dahlias and petunias!



Thank you!


----------



## Syren

laurg22 said:


> love the prairie print ! i own the black wristlet and bowery in the same print did they have the black color in the prairie print at the outlet as well or was it just the white ?



They had some of the black at the outlet. I think I saw the small wristlet and possibly the card case.


----------



## holiday123

kvm87 said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Gucci disco, but the broke college student in me said no dice. Went to the outlet to pick up a few Mother’s day gifts and ended up bringing this home. Love it! Perfect size for summer. I was surprised how light it was with the chain strap. Great deal!


I really like these. I got the pool blue leather one from the last sale. Great size and love that the back slip pocket fits my phone! Great quality too for MFF.


----------



## CoachMaven

kvm87 said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Gucci disco, but the broke college student in me said no dice. Went to the outlet to pick up a few Mother’s day gifts and ended up bringing this home. Love it! Perfect size for summer. I was surprised how light it was with the chain strap. Great deal!


Oh, cute! I like it in denim!


----------



## kvm87

zjones said:


> I just got that in Poppy. It’s so useful! I might have to see if my local outlet has one in denim, as despite feeling a little odd about denim on a bag, I like the color of it. XD


I felt the same way about the denim. Originally, I had seen these online and I wasn’t very impressed. The sides and bottom is actually leather which I think will make it more durable. There was a pretty rose colored one at the outlet that I was considering.


----------



## kvm87

holiday123 said:


> I really like these. I got the pool blue leather one from the last sale. Great size and love that the back slip pocket fits my phone! Great quality too for MFF.


Pocket slots for phones are a must! Perfect size


----------



## branbran1984

Parker 18!


----------



## branbran1984

The Parker 18!


----------



## whateve

branbran1984 said:


> The Parker 18!


It's so cute!


----------



## Bagmedic

So is it bigger or smaller?  I'm assuming smaller.


----------



## branbran1984

Bagmedic said:


> So is it bigger or smaller?  I'm assuming smaller.



It’s smaller then the original.


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> The Parker 18!



Congrats! It is really cute. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My new bag charms I picked up at the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 4051000


So cute!


----------



## carterazo

branbran1984 said:


> The Parker 18!


I had not seen this one. Love the tearose details!


----------



## carterazo

branbran1984 said:


> It’s smaller then the original.


I guess this would be a size in between the regular Parker and the Bowery?


----------



## carterazo

I bought these at least a month ago, if not more. Loving the Faye. I carried her many days in a row - no other of my bags has enjoyed so much use right away.


----------



## carterazo

Today I went by the fp store and picked up these two lovelies. I love the tearose and chalk combo [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

kvm87 said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Gucci disco, but the broke college student in me said no dice. Went to the outlet to pick up a few Mother’s day gifts and ended up bringing this home. Love it! Perfect size for summer. I was surprised how light it was with the chain strap. Great deal!



Nice! I have this bag in pebbled leather and love it! So roomy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> I just got that in Poppy. It’s so useful! I might have to see if my local outlet has one in denim, as despite feeling a little odd about denim on a bag, I like the color of it. XD



Hey twin! I have the same bag. Don’t you agree it feels like a FP bag (non 1941)?


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Today I went by the fp store and picked up these two lovelies. I love the tearose and chalk combo [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4057632
> View attachment 4057633


This is on my wish list, too!  I like the key charm with it!  I hadn't thought about it.  I think the bag will be a great for summer!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> This is on my wish list, too!  I like the key charm with it!  I hadn't thought about it.  I think the bag will be a great for summer!


Thank you! I intend to use it year round.  [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I bought these at least a month ago, if not more. Loving the Faye. I carried her many days in a row - no other of my bags has enjoyed so much use right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057630
> View attachment 4057631





carterazo said:


> Today I went by the fp store and picked up these two lovelies. I love the tearose and chalk combo [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4057632
> View attachment 4057633


Congrats! Your new items are lovely. Enjoy them.


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> The Parker 18!


So cute! I haven't seen this. Is this a smaller size? ETA: I just saw it is. Parker is on my wishlist, but I need the larger one.


----------



## branbran1984

tealocean said:


> So cute! I haven't seen this. Is this a smaller size? ETA: I just saw it is. Parker is on my wishlist, but I need the larger one.



Yes! The 18 is the smaller size. It’s larger than the Bowery by s couple of cm.


----------



## CoachMaven

My new large dufflette in heather grey! Technically called a crossbody duffle but the straps can double for shoulder wear. And bonus, pretty lightweight yet roomy!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Your new items are lovely. Enjoy them.


Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

This morning, I attended a Coach VIP event for Mother's Day at my outlet. I've been to several, but I was so happy with my purchases.

Safari tote and slg wristlet in the color Blush/Terracotta.  Also, purchased some 2 pairs of sneakers and a pair of black flats. (Not shown)


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> This morning, I attended a Coach VIP event for Mother's Day at my outlet. I've been to several, but I was so happy with my purchases.
> 
> Safari tote and slg wristlet in the color Blush/Terracotta.  Also, purchased some 2 pairs of sneakers and a pair of black flats. (Not shown)
> 
> View attachment 4058695


Those are adorable!!


----------



## Bagmedic

CoachMaven said:


> My new large dufflette in heather grey! Technically called a crossbody duffle but the straps can double for shoulder wear. And bonus, pretty lightweight yet roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058532
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


So you were able to double the straps!  I have the same bag in the color that is a dark olive....can't remember the name.  I'll have to try doubling, too!


----------



## CoachMaven

Bagmedic said:


> So you were able to double the straps!  I have the same bag in the color that is a dark olive....can't remember the name.  I'll have to try doubling, too!


Yes, it worked. That's the majority of how I would wear it, so that was essential. It was a snug fit- so don't give up, it can double!


----------



## Bagmedic

CoachMaven said:


> Yes, it worked. That's the majority of how I would wear it, so that was essential. It was a snug fit- so don't give up, it can double!


Thanks!  I was looking again at your photo!  I carried mine today and will try in the morning when I feel like fiddling with it.  I remember making an attempt and gave up quickly.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> This morning, I attended a Coach VIP event for Mother's Day at my outlet. I've been to several, but I was so happy with my purchases.
> 
> Safari tote and slg wristlet in the color Blush/Terracotta.  Also, purchased some 2 pairs of sneakers and a pair of black flats. (Not shown)
> 
> View attachment 4058695


Oh I adore this little tote!  How cute is that?  Sweet colours, too.


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> Those are adorable!!


Thanks! I've been eyeing this color for some time, but my outlet only had 1 in this color and it was defective. They told me they got a shipment in recently and some more of these items were included. I was so happy. After all the discounts, I paid $102.50 for the bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> My new large dufflette in heather grey! Technically called a crossbody duffle but the straps can double for shoulder wear. And bonus, pretty lightweight yet roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058532
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congrats! Your bag looks great. I prefer to double the strap on my duffle bags as well. Enjoy.


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! I've been eyeing this color for some time, but my outlet only had 1 in this color and it was defective. They told me they got a shipment in recently and some more of these items were included. I was so happy. After all the discounts, I paid $102.50 for the bag.


What a bargain!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> This morning, I attended a Coach VIP event for Mother's Day at my outlet. I've been to several, but I was so happy with my purchases.
> 
> Safari tote and slg wristlet in the color Blush/Terracotta.  Also, purchased some 2 pairs of sneakers and a pair of black flats. (Not shown)
> 
> View attachment 4058695


I love them in this color combo! I didn't realize the wristlet was in the same shape as the vintage chunky case. I have one in British tan from the 90s new in the box.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> This morning, I attended a Coach VIP event for Mother's Day at my outlet. I've been to several, but I was so happy with my purchases.
> 
> Safari tote and slg wristlet in the color Blush/Terracotta.  Also, purchased some 2 pairs of sneakers and a pair of black flats. (Not shown)
> 
> View attachment 4058695



So cute!


----------



## Syren

My Elvis wristlet and tan signature corner wristlet from FOS arrived yesterday!  I’m so glad I scored Elvis, it is way cuter than I imagined it’d be!  And happy to finally have the tan siggy corner wristlet (the one with the leather stripe down the middle) to complete my set!  I love matching SLGs, I’ll use them as a set  in my larger bags.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Here are my purchases from the Mother’s Day sale




The bag goes well with the Burberry scarf I purchased from Nordstrom 




Card case 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Shoes 







Everything together 




Happy Mother’s Day to all of you moms!


----------



## Lori1116

SEWDimples said:


> This morning, I attended a Coach VIP event for Mother's Day at my outlet. I've been to several, but I was so happy with my purchases.
> 
> Safari tote and slg wristlet in the color Blush/Terracotta.  Also, purchased some 2 pairs of sneakers and a pair of black flats. (Not shown)
> Those are really pretty!!   Can you please tell me what the style number of that wristlet is
> View attachment 4058695


----------



## SEWDimples

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Here are my purchases from the Mother’s Day sale
> 
> View attachment 4059250
> 
> 
> The bag goes well with the Burberry scarf I purchased from Nordstrom
> 
> View attachment 4059251
> 
> 
> Card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059252
> 
> 
> Shoes
> 
> View attachment 4059253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059254
> 
> 
> Everything together
> 
> View attachment 4059255
> 
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all of you moms!


Congrats! I love all you items. The color of the shoes is great. Enjoy.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Everything is beautiful! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

They are gorgeous! Carterazo enjoy your beautiful new treasures


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> This morning, I attended a Coach VIP event for Mother's Day at my outlet. I've been to several, but I was so happy with my purchases.
> 
> Safari tote and slg wristlet in the color Blush/Terracotta.  Also, purchased some 2 pairs of sneakers and a pair of black flats. (Not shown)
> 
> View attachment 4058695


These are lovely! Congrats !


----------



## carterazo

BaguetteBlonde said:


> They are gorgeous! Carterazo enjoy your beautiful new treasures


Thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## Sunshine mama

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Here are my purchases from the Mother’s Day sale
> 
> View attachment 4059250
> 
> 
> The bag goes well with the Burberry scarf I purchased from Nordstrom
> 
> View attachment 4059251
> 
> 
> Card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059252
> 
> 
> Shoes
> 
> View attachment 4059253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059254
> 
> 
> Everything together
> 
> View attachment 4059255
> 
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all of you moms!


I just got this lovely bag too! Don't you love how it is all lined in leather? Plus it fits an amazing amount for such a small bag! And congrats on all your other lovely goodies. The scarf looks perfect with the bag!


----------



## Sarah03

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Here are my purchases from the Mother’s Day sale
> 
> View attachment 4059250
> 
> 
> The bag goes well with the Burberry scarf I purchased from Nordstrom
> 
> View attachment 4059251
> 
> 
> Card case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059252
> 
> 
> Shoes
> 
> View attachment 4059253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059254
> 
> 
> Everything together
> 
> View attachment 4059255
> 
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all of you moms!



Love it all! That Bowery is so cute!!


----------



## LaurenR17

Mother’s Day haul - part 1 of 2 (because I’m still shopping [emoji56]). The rogue I got in April, but it was on sale anyway so I’ll count it lol.




Sorry if the picture is too sunny. What do you all think of the charms? Too many? Is there a better placement? I can’t seem to figure out how I want them to lay yet.


----------



## BlueMeezer

Dinky in heather grey from the Macy's sale. The rest are from the latest FOS - Drifter Top Handle in stone with edgestain, Envelope Key Pouch in 1941 saddle, and Mirror Bag Charm in chalk. 

Wasn't so sure if I would like the edgestain, but I can live with it. I love the stone color of the bag. Wonder how hard it would be to paint the edges a different color? I discovered the bar on the Drifter can be removed, so I switched the strap attachments loops to the front of the bag. Now the handle lays flat in back when I carry it crossbody.







View attachment 4060425


----------



## Bagmedic

LaurenR17 said:


> Mother’s Day haul - part 1 of 2 (because I’m still shopping [emoji56]). The rogue I got in April, but it was on sale anyway so I’ll count it lol.
> 
> View attachment 4061398
> 
> 
> Sorry if the picture is too sunny. What do you all think of the charms? Too many? Is there a better placement? I can’t seem to figure out how I want them to lay yet.


I like how you combined the feather and tea rose charms!  Creatively your own!


----------



## holiday123

Some recent goodies: Isla crossbody in pool with floral boom strap, KH heart hangtag and tearose multi charm. Man that charm is heavy!  Love Isla and that strap is a nice addition to my ever growing novelty strap collection


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Some recent goodies: Isla crossbody in pool with floral boom strap, KH heart hangtag and tearose multi charm. Man that charm is heavy!  Love Isla and that strap is a nice addition to my ever growing novelty strap collection


I just ordered that tea rose charm. I was afraid it was going to be heavy!

You have an amazing strap collection!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I just ordered that tea rose charm. I was afraid it was going to be heavy!
> 
> You have an amazing strap collection!


Thank you!

I'm on the fence with this charm. It's really heavy, but clips on way easier than the studded tea rose charm (which is a keeper despite my difficulty with it). I may have to try it on some different bags to get a better idea it it'll work for me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Some recent goodies: Isla crossbody in pool with floral boom strap, KH heart hangtag and tearose multi charm. Man that charm is heavy!  Love Isla and that strap is a nice addition to my ever growing novelty strap collection



Nice picks! Are you going to put the heart on your Isla? If so, please take a pic.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm on the fence with this charm. It's really heavy, but clips on way easier than the studded tea rose charm (which is a keeper despite my difficulty with it). I may have to try it on some different bags to get a better idea it it'll work for me.


I just ordered the tea rose charm, too!  I don't even care that it is heavy....it is a work of art!


----------



## Newpurselove

Well I just celebrated a birthday and my husband and kids picked out a bag for me and totally surprised me.
They chose this swagger crossbody because they thought I needed an edgier, rock-and-roll bag for going out at night, concerts etc. because I don't own anything like it already. 
I think they were spot on, and the quality is so beautiful. The hardware feels really substantial, love.


----------



## Van2501

Coach Utility messenger bag arrived !!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Van2501 said:


> Coach Utility messenger bag arrived !!!!


[emoji7] That leather!


----------



## Van2501

Satcheldoll said:


> [emoji7] That leather!


This leather is AMAZING !!!!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Van2501 said:


> Coach Utility messenger bag arrived !!!!


Beautiful bag. The leather looks so soft and supple.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Newpurselove said:


> Well I just celebrated a birthday and my husband and kids picked out a bag for me and totally surprised me.
> They chose this swagger crossbody because they thought I needed an edgier, rock-and-roll bag for going out at night, concerts etc. because I don't own anything like it already.
> I think they were spot on, and the quality is so beautiful. The hardware feels really substantial, love.


Beautiful bag! What an awesome surprise! Happy Birthday to you. Enjoy your beautiful present.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Van2501 said:


> This leather is AMAZING !!!!


I can tell! I don't know how I missed this one.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Newpurselove said:


> Well I just celebrated a birthday and my husband and kids picked out a bag for me and totally surprised me.
> They chose this swagger crossbody because they thought I needed an edgier, rock-and-roll bag for going out at night, concerts etc. because I don't own anything like it already.
> I think they were spot on, and the quality is so beautiful. The hardware feels really substantial, love.


Happy birthday! They made a great choice.


----------



## Van2501

Satcheldoll said:


> I can tell! I don't know how I missed this one.


I saw it online but in “cooming soon” so i asked my SA to order it for me.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Van2501 said:


> I saw it online but in “cooming soon” so i asked my SA to order it for me.


Ok, thanks. I only saw the Keith Haring version. Coach makes some gorgeous "men's" bags that I don't have a use for. One of these days I'm going to get one. [emoji23]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Van2501 said:


> Coach Utility messenger bag arrived !!!!



I LOVE it!!!  Do you have a style number for this item?


----------



## Van2501

faintlymacabre said:


> I LOVE it!!!  Do you have a style number for this item?


Sure !!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Van2501 said:


> Sure !!!



Thank you so much!!  I'm going to email my SA right away.    I've been waiting for the plain version to pop up, because I'm not into the KH designs.

This has that "bondage strap" type of detail on the sides, right?


----------



## Van2501

faintlymacabre said:


> Thank you so much!!  I'm going to email my SA right away.    I've been waiting for the plain version to pop up, because I'm not into the KH designs.
> 
> This has that "bondage strap" type of detail on the sides, right?





faintlymacabre said:


> Thank you so much!!  I'm going to email my SA right away.    I've been waiting for the plain version to pop up, because I'm not into the KH designs.
> 
> This has that "bondage strap" type of detail on the sides, right?


More details about the bag for you.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Van2501 said:


> More details about the bag for you.



This is awesome.  Thank you so much for the information and photos!!  

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Van2501

faintlymacabre said:


> This is awesome.  Thank you so much for the information and photos!!
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you !!! I hope you will find it soon


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My new-to-me vintage Coach love


----------



## faintlymacabre

Van2501 said:


> Thank you !!! I hope you will find it soon



It looks like I'm SOL for this one.  Both my store and JAX confirm that it's entirely sold out and they don't see a restock date!  When did this even release?

The grey one looks amazing as well, but there's no way to get it.  Oh well, that's how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Newpurselove said:


> Well I just celebrated a birthday and my husband and kids picked out a bag for me and totally surprised me.
> They chose this swagger crossbody because they thought I needed an edgier, rock-and-roll bag for going out at night, concerts etc. because I don't own anything like it already.
> I think they were spot on, and the quality is so beautiful. The hardware feels really substantial, love.



What a fun bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Van2501 said:


> Coach Utility messenger bag arrived !!!!



This leather looks yummmy!


----------



## jennybeans123

Just got my little Lexy! Love buying from coach or coach outlet direct. They always pack it so nicely.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> It looks like I'm SOL for this one.  Both my store and JAX confirm that it's entirely sold out and they don't see a restock date!  When did this even release?
> 
> The grey one looks amazing as well, but there's no way to get it.  Oh well, that's how the cookie crumbles.


Omg, this one is drool worthy!


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> It looks like I'm SOL for this one.  Both my store and JAX confirm that it's entirely sold out and they don't see a restock date!  When did this even release?
> 
> The grey one looks amazing as well, but there's no way to get it.  Oh well, that's how the cookie crumbles.


Check with outlets just in case. Put an F in front of the style number when you ask. There is always a chance.


----------



## CoachMaven

Van2501 said:


> Coach Utility messenger bag arrived !!!!


This is gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

I finally got the ducks dinky!


----------



## Van2501

faintlymacabre said:


> It looks like I'm SOL for this one.  Both my store and JAX confirm that it's entirely sold out and they don't see a restock date!  When did this even release?
> 
> The grey one looks amazing as well, but there's no way to get it.  Oh well, that's how the cookie crumbles.


so sorry to hear that


----------



## LaurenR17

houseof999 said:


> I finally got the ducks dinky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063230



[emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Bagmedic said:


> I just ordered the tea rose charm, too!  I don't even care that it is heavy....it is a work of art!


Me too! 
I think it will look great on just about any bag. It's gorgeous.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

faintlymacabre said:


> It looks like I'm SOL for this one.  Both my store and JAX confirm that it's entirely sold out and they don't see a restock date!  When did this even release?
> 
> The grey one looks amazing as well, but there's no way to get it.  Oh well, that's how the cookie crumbles.


Did you ask Coach customer service if another store has it in stock? I have bought several bags that way and made good SA contacts at the same time.
If another Coach store has it, Customer Service will know where and can get it shipped to you from that store or give you the phone number to make your own purchase.
I hope you are able to find it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Did you ask Coach customer service if another store has it in stock? I have bought several bags that way and made good SA contacts at the same time.
> If another Coach store has it, Customer Service will know where and can get it shipped to you from that store or give you the phone number to make your own purchase.
> I hope you are able to find it.


It's on the UK site so will end up being shipped back a d be on your online outlet sales


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm on the fence with this charm. It's really heavy, but clips on way easier than the studded tea rose charm (which is a keeper despite my difficulty with it). I may have to try it on some different bags to get a better idea it it'll work for me.





Bagmedic said:


> I just ordered the tea rose charm, too!  I don't even care that it is heavy....it is a work of art!





BaguetteBlonde said:


> Me too!
> I think it will look great on just about any bag. It's gorgeous.


I just got mine. It's heavy but not terribly. I have heavier charms. I love it!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> I just got mine. It's heavy but not terribly. I have heavier charms. I love it!



I finally decided to order it yesterday and it’s no longer on the site [emoji24] I’ll keep checking until the sale ends, maybe it will pop back up!


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> I finally decided to order it yesterday and it’s no longer on the site [emoji24] I’ll keep checking until the sale ends, maybe it will pop back up!


Yes, definitely keep checking because I noticed yesterday morning that it was gone, but back up in the afternoon and currently gone again.  The 2 I ordered each shipped from a store (Boca for mine and Madison for my mom's) so must be very low stock.


----------



## zjones

Mother’s Day sale / early birthday present for myself(tomorrow!) haul:






Isla in poppy from a recent FOS, 2D Rexy charm and tattoo heart card case to go with it, Bucket 18 in marine and matching card case, and the men’s black/gray slip-ons.


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Yes, definitely keep checking because I noticed yesterday morning that it was gone, but back up in the afternoon and currently gone again.  The 2 I ordered each shipped from a store (Boca for mine and Madison for my mom's) so must be very low stock.



Thanks for the tip!  I’ll keep checking [emoji1]


----------



## LaurenR17

zjones said:


> Mother’s Day sale / early birthday present for myself(tomorrow!) haul:
> 
> View attachment 4063483
> View attachment 4063484
> View attachment 4063485
> 
> 
> Isla in poppy from a recent FOS, 2D Rexy charm and tattoo heart card case to go with it, Bucket 18 in marine and matching card case, and the men’s black/gray slip-ons.



Happy Birthday, Happy Mother’s Day, and Congrats!

Gorgeous haul, I love everything! How are you enjoying the bucket 18? I almost got one, but hadn’t seen one in person so I wasn’t sure how it would look on. Such a cute bag though, would be great for walking around summer farmers markets or art festivals.


----------



## LadySapphire

Just picked up my very first Coach bag, found at tkmax for £149. I love how cute it is, I've been wanting to get a smaller bag for a while and this is perfect.


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> I finally decided to order it yesterday and it’s no longer on the site [emoji24] I’ll keep checking until the sale ends, maybe it will pop back up!


It may come back. That happened with the chain tea rose charm last sale, and now it is back. You could call a store and see if they can order it for you. They'll still ship it for free.


----------



## myluvofbags

LadySapphire said:


> Just picked up my very first Coach bag, found at tkmax for £149. I love how cute it is, I've been wanting to get a smaller bag for a while and this is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063634


What an amazing shade of red!


----------



## kermit2000

holiday123 said:


> Some recent goodies: Isla crossbody in pool with floral boom strap, KH heart hangtag and tearose multi charm. Man that charm is heavy!  Love Isla and that strap is a nice addition to my ever growing novelty strap collection


I noticed that the charm was also quite clangy (not sure of the best word to describe here) - it makes a lot of noise.


----------



## foxgal

Just got my foldover crossbody clutch with quilting and rivets, and sad to say I’m a bit bummed it has the logo on the front. One of the things that attracted me to it online was that it had no branding. Does anyone else have this without the Coach on the front? Mind you, I don’t have anything against the branding, I just liked the clean look of this on the website. 

I’ll keep it though...it really does fill a huge gap in my bag closet and will be very multipurpose.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Mother’s Day sale / early birthday present for myself(tomorrow!) haul:
> 
> View attachment 4063483
> View attachment 4063484
> View attachment 4063485
> 
> 
> Isla in poppy from a recent FOS, 2D Rexy charm and tattoo heart card case to go with it, Bucket 18 in marine and matching card case, and the men’s black/gray slip-ons.



Fun haul! Twins on Isla in Poppy! [emoji173]️


----------



## holiday123

kermit2000 said:


> I noticed that the charm was also quite clangy (not sure of the best word to describe here) - it makes a lot of noise.


lol, it is noisy.  It's a beauty to look at, just not sure it fits me since I'm a fast walker and a bit OCD.  I think I might drive myself crazy trying to make sure the charms always face forward:/  I did put it on a purple crosby carryall and it looked great


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> lol, it is noisy.  It's a beauty to look at, just not sure it fits me since I'm a fast walker and a bit OCD.  I think I might drive myself crazy trying to make sure the charms always face forward:/  I did put it on a purple crosby carryall and it looked great


I'm constantly turning my charms around. It is annoying. I wish they finished the backs of the charms more. On the older animal keychains I have, several of the animals have tails on the backs, so it isn't as bad if they get turned around. Today I've been using the space shuttle hangtag and I have had to turn it around a bunch of times - the back is just plain red. It would have been so nice if it was the same on both sides.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I'm constantly turning my charms around. It is annoying. I wish they finished the backs of the charms more. On the older animal keychains I have, several of the animals have tails on the backs, so it isn't as bad if they get turned around. Today I've been using the space shuttle hangtag and I have had to turn it around a bunch of times - the back is just plain red. It would have been so nice if it was the same on both sides.


Yes!  Finished backs would make me a lot calmer haha. It seems no matter what it is, it always ends up backwards.  I probably turn my work badge around 1,000 times a day!


----------



## musiclover

LadySapphire said:


> Just picked up my very first Coach bag, found at tkmax for £149. I love how cute it is, I've been wanting to get a smaller bag for a while and this is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063634


I have this bag but mine is black.  I just love it!  It's a great little silhouette and so nice that the zipper goes does the sides a bit for easy access. You'll have fun with yours!  Great buy!


----------



## zjones

LaurenR17 said:


> Happy Birthday, Happy Mother’s Day, and Congrats!
> 
> Gorgeous haul, I love everything! How are you enjoying the bucket 18? I almost got one, but hadn’t seen one in person so I wasn’t sure how it would look on. Such a cute bag though, would be great for walking around summer farmers markets or art festivals.



Thanks!  I carried the Bucket today and it fit everything just fine. We live about an hour from Disney so both these bags feel like they’re good “park” bags (although the Bucket obviously can’t go out in the rain).


----------



## Bagmedic

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Did you ask Coach customer service if another store has it in stock? I have bought several bags that way and made good SA contacts at the same time.
> If another Coach store has it, Customer Service will know where and can get it shipped to you from that store or give you the phone number to make your own purchase.
> I hope you are able to find it.


I've called some of the major flagship stores myself and have found things CS tells me is out of stock at the warehouse and in stores. Once in a while you get lucky!  Give it a try!


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I just got mine. It's heavy but not terribly. I have heavier charms. I love it!


Just got mine today, too!  I agree....not as heavy as other charms I have and it is BEAUTIFUL!  Something you will pull out years from now and people will wonder where you got it.  And wasn't that bad in price especially after the discount!


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I’ll keep checking [emoji1]


I'd call stores to find it and not wait for the online update.  You may find it faster.  I start with the major cities and go from there.  I'd say 99% of the time, I find what I'm looking for no matter the retailer.  It just takes some time and lots of dialing!  Sometimes you get lucky and a good SA will tell you who may have it so they can focus you in more.


----------



## Bagmedic

foxgal said:


> Just got my foldover crossbody clutch with quilting and rivets, and sad to say I’m a bit bummed it has the logo on the front. One of the things that attracted me to it online was that it had no branding. Does anyone else have this without the Coach on the front? Mind you, I don’t have anything against the branding, I just liked the clean look of this on the website.
> 
> I’ll keep it though...it really does fill a huge gap in my bag closet and will be very multipurpose.
> 
> View attachment 4063961


That is weird but I guess Coach does that often enough.....puts a stock photo out there but the finished product is slightly different.  At first I thought maybe the photo'd the back of the bag but I just went to the Coach website and zoomed in on the model carrying the bag and there definitely is no logo.  But if you look at most the other foldover clutches, they have logos.  I agree....I like it best w/o the logo but it is a beautiful bag!  Enjoy it!


----------



## LadySapphire

myluvofbags said:


> What an amazing shade of red!


Is it! Thank you!


----------



## LadySapphire

musiclover said:


> I have this bag but mine is black.  I just love it!  It's a great little silhouette and so nice that the zipper goes does the sides a bit for easy access. You'll have fun with yours!  Great buy!


It's so lovely to hear others enjoying their bags! I'm very excited to use it


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bagmedic said:


> That is weird but I guess Coach does that often enough.....puts a stock photo out there but the finished product is slightly different.  At first I thought maybe the photo'd the back of the bag but I just went to the Coach website and zoomed in on the model carrying the bag and there definitely is no logo.  But if you look at most the other foldover clutches, they have logos.  I agree....I like it best w/o the logo but it is a beautiful bag!  Enjoy it!



I have no idea how coach get away with this it is misrepresentation. I bought a rex y sweatshirt online it had a small yellow red rexy on the bottom in the pic but when it came it was just a plain sweatshirt i called CS and they checked and said it hadn't been added to the actual retail items since the promo pic was posted online i said it was a product pic advertising an item for sale as rexy with no rexy on not a promo pic but all they offered was a refund - appalling i put it down to being the UK awful CS but now I know better


----------



## LVforValentine

I saw this bag a month or so ago instore and couldn't stop thinking about it. The turn lock is stunning and the scalloped edge is so beautiful. Chalk is my favorite coach color, it's my perfect white. I just can't stop looking at this!


----------



## Sarah03

LVforValentine said:


> I saw this bag a month or so ago instore and couldn't stop thinking about it. The turn lock is stunning and the scalloped edge is so beautiful. Chalk is my favorite coach color, it's my perfect white. I just can't stop looking at this!



That is so pretty!!! I just love the turn lock.


----------



## Sarah03

Peony Rogue and a sparkly metallic marine blue card holder!


----------



## Bagmedic

LVforValentine said:


> I saw this bag a month or so ago instore and couldn't stop thinking about it. The turn lock is stunning and the scalloped edge is so beautiful. Chalk is my favorite coach color, it's my perfect white. I just can't stop looking at this!


I just ordered one, too!  A nice white bag and I also love Coach's chalk color.  That turnlock and scalloped edge takes it over the top.


----------



## LVforValentine

Bagmedic said:


> I just ordered one, too!  A nice white bag and I also love Coach's chalk color.  That turnlock and scalloped edge takes it over the top.


You won't regret it! I keep taking it out of the closet to look at, it's making me long for summer patio weather.


----------



## Bagmedic

LVforValentine said:


> You won't regret it! I keep taking it out of the closet to look at, it's making me long for summer patio weather.


And sundresses.....


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Sunshine mama said:


> I just got this lovely bag too! Don't you love how it is all lined in leather? Plus it fits an amazing amount for such a small bag! And congrats on all your other lovely goodies. The scarf looks perfect with the bag!



Thank you!!  Enjoy your bag


----------



## leopardgirl0123

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I love all you items. The color of the shoes is great. Enjoy.





Sarah03 said:


> Love it all! That Bowery is so cute!!



Thank you both!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4065802
> 
> View attachment 4065803
> 
> View attachment 4065804
> 
> Peony Rogue and a sparkly metallic marine blue card holder!


So pretty!!


----------



## branbran1984

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4065802
> 
> View attachment 4065803
> 
> View attachment 4065804
> 
> Peony Rogue and a sparkly metallic marine blue card holder!



Omg yessss! Love that rogue color! Congrats!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My first boutique bag ever ~ the Ivy Rogue.  I've been eyeing it for months and finally took the plunge!  I just love it!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

branbran1984 said:


> Omg yessss! Love that rogue color! Congrats!!!





Hobbsy said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you both! I just love the pink. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Esquared72

Found this today at my local antiques mall...black suede duffle. I did a quick once over with a suede brush. Still needs some work but it seems to be in pretty good shape and the leather inside is so soft.


----------



## carterazo

LVforValentine said:


> I saw this bag a month or so ago instore and couldn't stop thinking about it. The turn lock is stunning and the scalloped edge is so beautiful. Chalk is my favorite coach color, it's my perfect white. I just can't stop looking at this!


Twins! It's a beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4065802
> 
> View attachment 4065803
> 
> View attachment 4065804
> 
> Peony Rogue and a sparkly metallic marine blue card holder!


Loooove that pink. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

zjones said:


> Mother’s Day sale / early birthday present for myself(tomorrow!) haul:
> 
> View attachment 4063483
> View attachment 4063484
> View attachment 4063485
> 
> 
> Isla in poppy from a recent FOS, 2D Rexy charm and tattoo heart card case to go with it, Bucket 18 in marine and matching card case, and the men’s black/gray slip-ons.


Great haul! Happy birthday!


----------



## carterazo

LadySapphire said:


> Just picked up my very first Coach bag, found at tkmax for £149. I love how cute it is, I've been wanting to get a smaller bag for a while and this is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063634


Beautiful red. Congrats


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> Loooove that pink. Congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## bluesh4rk

zjones said:


> Bought through my local SAs by having them price match during the Macy’s and Lord & Taylor friends and family sales. I like doing business with my store and keeping it in-house if possible.



What? They match sales from department stores? I did not know that!!


----------



## zjones

Mine have, yes. They have to justify it to corporate since it's not a regular sale discount, but as long as I've had the page on my phone showing the lower price (and it has to be just a straight sale--you can't be required to use your dept. store credit card, for example), they've gladly done the price match for me.


----------



## Bagmedic

The store I used to go to said they would price match the major retailers.  They wouldn't price match say 6pm.com but Macy's, Dillards, etc. they will if you show them their price.  I'm not sure about sites like Zappos but Zappos rarely has sale prices from what I have seen....or just never check any more since they only seem to have full priced items.  I think their sale items wind up on 6pm.com.


----------



## bluesh4rk

Here are my recent purchases from the FP Dark Fairytale and the Minnie Outlet released today.


----------



## Bagmedic

Love the Minnie hangtag with the bow!


----------



## houseof999

My new beauties. [emoji170][emoji171]
First one on the left isn't Coach but the rest are!


----------



## OperaCake

Went to the outlet store today and brought these cuties home . I also purchased some other bag charms and a scarf online yesterday. I guess I could have waited to buy at the store today but I was afraid the items I wanted would be sold out fast.  I wish I could get more bags from Minnie Mouse line but they are a bit too pricey.


----------



## BeachBagGal

OperaCake said:


> Went to the outlet store today and bought these cuties home . I also purchased some other bag charms and a scarf online yesterday. I guess I could have waited to buy at the store today but I was afraid the items I wanted would be sold out fast.  I wish I could get more bags from Minnie Mouse line but they are a bit too pricey.
> View attachment 4068420
> View attachment 4068421



Cute backpack, but I got distracted by Thor. [emoji14]


----------



## OperaCake

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute backpack, but I got distracted by Thor. [emoji14]


Was wondering if anyone would notice him and mention him . He looks really realistic .


----------



## Rose_Hana

My recent purchases!  Love them all!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4065802
> 
> View attachment 4065803
> 
> View attachment 4065804
> 
> Peony Rogue and a sparkly metallic marine blue card holder!


Lovely!  Those sparkles on the card holder really make it special. Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My first boutique bag ever ~ the Ivy Rogue.  I've been eyeing it for months and finally took the plunge!  I just love it!!!!


I really like that color.  Congrats!


----------



## meepabeep

Found  a Poppy Glam Tote in tartan in Goodwill for $8 yesterday. It's in good condition, just a few ink marks inside, and some wear on the handle, which I took care of with black nail polish. Oh, and the hangtags were missing, but I had an acrylic glitter one that I bought for another bag (that I no longer own).


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Rose_Hana said:


> My recent purchases!  Love them all!
> 
> View attachment 4068540
> 
> View attachment 4068538
> 
> View attachment 4068539


They are all beautiful! Enjoy them!


----------



## Winterfell5

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4065802
> 
> View attachment 4065803
> 
> View attachment 4065804
> 
> Peony Rogue and a sparkly metallic marine blue card holder!


Twins on the marine blue card holder!  My daughter gave it to me for Mother's Day.    Also, many congrats on your beautiful Peony Rogue!!


----------



## Stephg

Found all these goodies at my outlet on Mother’s Day. True red nomad, fog nomad, dark turquoise clutch and violet clutch.


----------



## Hobbsy

houseof999 said:


> My new beauties. [emoji170][emoji171]
> First one on the left isn't Coach but the rest are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068332


What is that first bag? Interesting shape.


----------



## houseof999

Hobbsy said:


> What is that first bag? Interesting shape.


Vintage Loewe. [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Loewe. [emoji4]


I like it!


----------



## carterazo

Rose_Hana said:


> My recent purchases!  Love them all! [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4068540
> 
> View attachment 4068538
> 
> View attachment 4068539


Great haul! Congrats. [emoji255]


----------



## carterazo

Stephg said:


> Found all these goodies at my outlet on Mother’s Day. True red nomad, fog nomad, dark turquoise clutch and violet clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4068860


Great beauties you got there! [emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## Bagmedic

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute backpack, but I got distracted by Thor. [emoji14]


LOL!


----------



## Bagmedic

Stephg said:


> Found all these goodies at my outlet on Mother’s Day. True red nomad, fog nomad, dark turquoise clutch and violet clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4068860


Nice haul!


----------



## BeachBagGal

meepabeep said:


> Found  a Poppy Glam Tote in tartan in Goodwill for $8 yesterday. It's in good condition, just a few ink marks inside, and some wear on the handle, which I took care of with black nail polish. Oh, and the hangtags were missing, but I had an acrylic glitter one that I bought for another bag (that I no longer own).



Nice! What a steal!


----------



## Newpurselove

Starting my teens coach obsession/collection took advantage of the sale and ordered them these cute turnlock mascot pouches. They are so excited about them!


----------



## Syren

Newpurselove said:


> Starting my teens coach obsession/collection took advantage of the sale and ordered them these cute turnlock mascot pouches. They are so excited about them!



Haha I love it!  I ordered the Rexy pouch too during the sale, should get here soon. 

Great way to get into Coach!


----------



## greencurrytofu

barskin said:


> I just came home from a visit to the Coach boutique in Copley Place in Boston (not far from where I live). I had been thinking about this for enough time, so today was the day. I picked up the little C charm, too.
> View attachment 4035577
> View attachment 4035578
> View attachment 4035579
> View attachment 4035580
> View attachment 4035581
> View attachment 4035582



Yay, so cute! I have the black one and I love it.


----------



## greencurrytofu

Ok here’s my mini reveal!



















I’ve gone crazy for the washed red! I love how light this bag is. And I like the classic flap style with the interesting hardware.


----------



## SEWDimples

New bag charms.




Minnie Mouse haul from outlet. The dolls are so adorable I purchased them even though I think they are expensive. I've always missed out on the collection dolls.




The bag charms and pin set were a little more reasonable.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

I bought the Clarkson Hobo during the 30% off sale, received her 2 days ago and moved right in. She an easy-to-carry bag that is very roomy. She has 2 slip pockets on the front internal wall and 1 very large zippered pocket on the back internal wall.  My encased large cell phone does not fit in either of the slip pockets but I can store my phone in either the internal zippered pocket in the front internal wall or the huge external zippered pocket on the back of the bag. The cross body strap  allows for many carrying options with holes on both sides of the strap. The bag is secured by a strong magnetic closure which really does find its way shut.
She is now my go-to bag. Clarkson feels practically weightless when empty (1.6 pounds). I carry an eyeglass case, Coach 17 cosmetic case, Coach small coated canvas wristlet, large Coach pebble accordion zip wallet, large phone and a key ring with 2 keys which adds 1.8 pounds to her weight. The leather is pebble and she drapes beautifully. She is a worry free bag. I love her.


----------



## Teagaggle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I bought the Clarkson Hobo during the 30% off sale, received her 2 days ago and moved right in. She an easy-to-carry bag that is very roomy. She has 2 slip pockets on the front internal wall and 1 very large zippered pocket on the back internal wall.  My encased large cell phone does not fit in either of the slip pockets but I can store my phone in either the internal zippered pocket in the front internal wall or the huge external zippered pocket on the back of the bag. The cross body strap  allows for many carrying options with holes on both sides of the strap. The bag is secured by a strong magnetic closure which really does find its way shut.
> She is now my go-to bag. Clarkson feels practically weightless when empty (1.6 pounds). I carry an eyeglass case, Coach 17 cosmetic case, Coach small coated canvas wristlet, large Coach pebble accordion zip wallet, large phone and a key ring with 2 keys which adds 1.8 pounds to her weight. The leather is pebble and she drapes beautifully. She is a worry free bag. I love her.


Looks great crossbody!


----------



## Sunshine mama

greencurrytofu said:


> Ok here’s my mini reveal!
> View attachment 4069318
> 
> View attachment 4069319
> 
> View attachment 4069321
> 
> View attachment 4069322
> 
> View attachment 4069323
> 
> View attachment 4069324
> 
> View attachment 4069325
> 
> View attachment 4069326
> 
> View attachment 4069327
> 
> 
> I’ve gone crazy for the washed red! I love how light this bag is. And I like the classic flap style with the interesting hardware.


Congrats! We're twins! I  mine. And you are right! So light weight and LOVE the washed red!  How do you like yours?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Teagaggle said:


> Looks great crossbody!



Thank you!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

I hope Clarkson Hobo comes out in Oxblood for the Fall.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Newpurselove said:


> Starting my teens coach obsession/collection took advantage of the sale and ordered them these cute turnlock mascot pouches. They are so excited about them!


So cute! I wish I bought it during the sale


----------



## Syren

My Mother’s Day sale purchases arrived today, happy with my choices!  I love Rexy!


----------



## Ireiki4u

My new rogue arrived, it is so beautiful. Waiting for my spooky eyes duffle.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Ireiki4u said:


> My new rogue arrived, it is so beautiful. Waiting for my spooky eyes duffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070363
> View attachment 4070362
> View attachment 4070360



BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Syren

BaguetteBlonde said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!



Love the reveals of this one, gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Syren said:


> Love the reveals of this one, gorgeous!  Congrats!


It’s prettier in person


----------



## Syren

Ireiki4u said:


> It’s prettier in person



I bet!  It looks so vibrant [emoji7][emoji171]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4070346
> View attachment 4070347
> 
> My Mother’s Day sale purchases arrived today, happy with my choices!  I love Rexy!



How cute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ireiki4u said:


> My new rogue arrived, it is so beautiful. Waiting for my spooky eyes duffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070363
> View attachment 4070362
> View attachment 4070360



This purple is [emoji7]!! Love the fob on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Sleeping Beauty pouch!! [emoji7] LOVE it!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️The flowers even have sparkle.


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Looks great crossbody!


I was thinking the same thing.  I may have to scout this one out!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Syren said:


> View attachment 4070346
> View attachment 4070347
> 
> My Mother’s Day sale purchases arrived today, happy with my choices!  I love Rexy!


I love it!


----------



## lovebags00

Ireiki4u said:


> My new rogue arrived, it is so beautiful. Waiting for my spooky eyes duffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070363
> View attachment 4070362
> View attachment 4070360


Love it, so excited to see mine today.  UPS just needs to hurry up.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Got my apple fob from the Dark Fairy collection. Love it!


----------



## lovebags00

This bag is amazing!!


----------



## Ireiki4u

lovebags00 said:


> This bag is amazing!!


She’s  beautiful


----------



## lovebags00

Ireiki4u said:


> She’s  beautiful


Thank you!!


----------



## dgphoto

meepabeep said:


> Found  a Poppy Glam Tote in tartan in Goodwill for $8 yesterday. It's in good condition, just a few ink marks inside, and some wear on the handle, which I took care of with black nail polish. Oh, and the hangtags were missing, but I had an acrylic glitter one that I bought for another bag (that I no longer own).



You got a great deal on that! Cute!


----------



## dgphoto

Newpurselove said:


> Starting my teens coach obsession/collection took advantage of the sale and ordered them these cute turnlock mascot pouches. They are so excited about them!



Both are adorable!


----------



## dgphoto

Stephg said:


> Found all these goodies at my outlet on Mother’s Day. True red nomad, fog nomad, dark turquoise clutch and violet clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4068860



Beautiful!


----------



## dgphoto

Rose_Hana said:


> My recent purchases!  Love them all!
> 
> View attachment 4068540
> 
> View attachment 4068538
> 
> View attachment 4068539



I love all three! [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

New bag charms and hang tag.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> New bag charms and hang tag.
> View attachment 4071629
> 
> View attachment 4071635
> 
> View attachment 4071638



Love them all [emoji7] I ordered Happy and spooky eyes too, I plan on using them together lol


----------



## lovebags00

SEWDimples said:


> New bag charms and hang tag.
> View attachment 4071629
> 
> View attachment 4071635
> 
> View attachment 4071638



Love the happy charm.  Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## anthrosphere

Got these two today, super happy with them. Going to bag-ban myself for awhile now.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Syren said:


> View attachment 4070346
> View attachment 4070347
> 
> My Mother’s Day sale purchases arrived today, happy with my choices!  I love Rexy!


Really love this!


----------



## Syren

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Really love this!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> My new rogue arrived, it is so beautiful. Waiting for my spooky eyes duffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070363
> View attachment 4070362
> View attachment 4070360


This purple is stunning.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

lovebags00 said:


> This bag is amazing!!


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> New bag charms and hang tag.
> View attachment 4071629
> 
> View attachment 4071635
> 
> View attachment 4071638


Love that happy charm! So sparkly!


----------



## BlueMeezer

From the recent FOS - Mae/Nomad Hobo in burnished saddle and Faye Carryall in Leaf 2. I love the Faye but, unfortunately, have to exchange it because the stitching on the front is terrible.


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> It looks like I'm SOL for this one.  Both my store and JAX confirm that it's entirely sold out and they don't see a restock date!  When did this even release?
> 
> The grey one looks amazing as well, but there's no way to get it.  Oh well, that's how the cookie crumbles.


Gray one is in stock at coach.com right now


----------



## bellebellebelle19

anthrosphere said:


> View attachment 4071722
> 
> 
> Got these two today, super happy with them. Going to bag-ban myself for awhile now.


I am obsessed with this adorable combo!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am obsessed with this adorable combo!!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Heda97

Just got this colour block camera bag in the mail! Beautiful leather on it


----------



## lovebags00

Happy Bag Charm


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

lovebags00 said:


> Happy Bag Charm
> View attachment 4072887
> 
> View attachment 4072888


It's awesome!


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> New bag charms and hang tag.
> View attachment 4071629
> 
> View attachment 4071635
> 
> View attachment 4071638


I love the last one!  Those flowers are lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Heda97 said:


> Just got this colour block camera bag in the mail! Beautiful leather on it


Love the light mint green and the brown combo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovebags00 said:


> Happy Bag Charm
> View attachment 4072887
> 
> View attachment 4072888


I love how even the back of the charm is decorated! Now i have to fly to the store today to get one!


----------



## SEWDimples

lovebags00 said:


> Love the happy charm.  Mine should be here tomorrow.


Me too! It is really different that my other charms. I love the design on the back.



holiday123 said:


> Love that happy charm! So sparkly!


Yes, it is. Cannot wait to use it.



musiclover said:


> I love the last one!  Those flowers are lovely!


That is the new Tea Rose metal bag charm. It is very nice, but a little heavy.


----------



## tealocean

BlueMeezer said:


> From the recent FOS - Mae/Nomad Hobo in burnished saddle and Faye Carryall in Leaf 2. I love the Faye but, unfortunately, have to exchange it because the stitching on the front is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072007


Oh that Faye is so cute! I'm sorry to hear about the stitching. Is it on the flap or the lower part?


----------



## BlueMeezer

tealocean said:


> Oh that Faye is so cute! I'm sorry to hear about the stitching. Is it on the flap or the lower part?


It's on the lower part. Both sides have a double stitch, and the stitching on the right side is not straight. It never should have gotten past quality control. The replacement should be here Tuesday. I'm really hoping it's a good one because I love the color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlueMeezer said:


> From the recent FOS - Mae/Nomad Hobo in burnished saddle and Faye Carryall in Leaf 2. I love the Faye but, unfortunately, have to exchange it because the stitching on the front is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072007


I can't seem to find the bad stitching where is it located?


----------



## BlueMeezer

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't seem to find the bad stitching where is it located?


The front on both sides.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlueMeezer said:


> The front on both sides.
> View attachment 4074378
> View attachment 4074381


I think that's where the double stitching is done on each side.  I just got this bag too, and mine is not done as neatly as yours.  I actually had to choose the best out of 4 bags at the store, and there was one thing wrong or another.  But in the end mine was the best.  So compared to mine yours looks really good. But that doesn't mean there isn't  a better made bag at the store.


----------



## BlueMeezer

Sunshine mama said:


> I think that's where the double stitching is done on each side.  I just got this bag too, and mine is not done as neatly as yours.  I actually had to choose the best out of 4 bags at the store, and there was one thing wrong or another.  But in the end mine was the best.  So compared to mine yours looks really good. But that doesn't mean there isn't  a better made bag at the store.


The stitching on the back is perfect, but those two stitches on the front where where the thread is doubled up really stick out with the white thread, more so in person than in the pics. The one where one thread is on top of the other is especially noticeable. If the replacement is this bad or worse I will just return it and do without. I'm not near a store, and there isn't exactly a shortage of bags around here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlueMeezer said:


> The stitching on the back is perfect, but those two stitches on the front where where the thread is doubled up really stick out with the white thread, more so in person than in the pics. The one where one thread is on top of the other is especially noticeable. If the replacement is this bad or worse I will just return it and do without. I'm not near a store, and there isn't exactly a shortage of bags around here.


I understand completely.  One has to go with what makes one love the bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new goodies, along with a few I already posted! KH tote, Dark Fairytale apple fob & SB pouch, and Sharky charm. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Syren

What a fun haul @BeachBagGal!  That Sharky charm is so cute I can’t stand it lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> What a fun haul @BeachBagGal!  That Sharky charm is so cute I can’t stand it lol



Lol thanks! I love Sharky too! Lol


----------



## Stephg

My newest additions!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> My new goodies, along with a few I already posted! KH tote, Dark Fairytale apple fob & SB pouch, and Sharky charm. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4074716
> 
> View attachment 4074717


I quite like the darker colour canvas with the floral motif on your tote.  I think that's very pretty.  I have been looking around for these smaller charms like Sharkey as I'd like some for my Crossbody pouches!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I quite like the darker colour canvas with the floral motif on your tote.  I think that's very pretty.  I have been looking around for these smaller charms like Sharkey as I'd like some for my Crossbody pouches!



Thanks! I love the small charms to use as fobs for smaller bags.


----------



## tealocean

BlueMeezer said:


> It's on the lower part. Both sides have a double stitch, and the stitching on the right side is not straight. It never should have gotten past quality control. The replacement should be here Tuesday. I'm really hoping it's a good one because I love the color.


I'm happy to hear you are getting a new one! That color looks beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

Today,  I went to the outlet to buy my Minnie Mouse kisslock purse. However, I changed my mind since my iphone 7 could not fit. It does fit in the wristlet, but I have to turn it a certain way to make it work. I saw this in the delete section and decided not to buy the Minnie purse, especially since their current sale is 70% off.

Burnished Nomad in Saddle color with silver hardware. This is my 4th Nomad. It is a great bag.


Cute keychain.


----------



## pursecharm1

Navy Bandit 39 with marine accents and grey suede interior lining. Right here the pouch is stuffed as it came but I emptied the stuffing in the bottom of the bag.


----------



## lovingmybags

pursecharm1 said:


> Navy Bandit 39 with marine accents and grey suede interior lining. Right here the pouch is stuffed as it came but I emptied the stuffing in the bottom of the bag.



Ugh, here I'm telling myself to return either the peony bandit 39 or rogue, and your picture is not helping!!  Gosh that leather looks amazing!


----------



## kvm87

Went into the store today and fell in love with the color. It’s surprising choice for me! But I love rogues so the sale helped me decide


----------



## kvm87

Oops forgot to attach photo


----------



## Syren

kvm87 said:


> Oops forgot to attach photo



Beautiful! [emoji7] I ordered this and I’m so excited!  Nice to see a pic of the color in the sun I love it [emoji173]️

Congrats!


----------



## kvm87

I think it’s beautiful! Congrats


----------



## CoachMaven

kvm87 said:


> Oops forgot to attach photo


I am glad you like this color, it is pretty, just wasn't for me. I love my Rogues, they are my most favorite bags of all.


----------



## kvm87

Syren said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7] I ordered this and I’m so excited!  Nice to see a pic of the color in the sun I love it [emoji173]️
> 
> Congrats!





CoachMaven said:


> I am glad you like this color, it is pretty, just wasn't for me. I love my Rogues, they are my most favorite bags of all.


 Agreed! This works for me better than the true red. I love the bold red, but I think it was to bright for me.


----------



## YuYu90

Went to check out the summer sale and picked this up today.


----------



## Meganallise

YuYu90 said:


> Went to check out the summer sale and picked this up today.


Love! She's in my cart as I type!


----------



## Syren

My new Meadowlark Dinky!  Scored at the outlet for $148 even though it’s on coach.com SAS for $300!  My first Dinky, I love how soft the leather is [emoji7] I wish I took a pic of the interior, it’s a pretty juicy orange, you can see it on the back of the hang tag. 



I plan on using the chain strap on some smaller pouches and I may try it on my Rogues!  I love the way chain straps look so even if I wouldn’t carry the rogue crossbody I’d attach it because it’s pretty lol


----------



## aundria17

Picked up the tea rose washed red dinky from the sale yesterday


----------



## holiday123

I've been waiting for this to go >30% off for a while now. It finally did so I snagged it. I didn't request a gift box so they would leave my tags intact, but they gave me one anyways. Inside is a pinkish color I think and the gusseted outer parts are dark ivy. 

I took a family photo too because why not lol. Love these clutches!


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> I've been waiting for this to go >30% off for a while now. It finally did so I snagged it. I didn't request a gift box so they would leave my tags intact, but they gave me one anyways. Inside is a pinkish color I think and the gusseted outer parts are dark ivy.
> 
> I took a family photo too because why not lol. Love these clutches!


I spy the hay colored one with the python strap in the center! I have that one too, it's a great design this clutch.


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> I spy the hay colored one with the python strap in the center! I have that one too, it's a great design this clutch.


I like the smooth/pebble combo on the hay - and it's a great summery color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> I've been waiting for this to go >30% off for a while now. It finally did so I snagged it. I didn't request a gift box so they would leave my tags intact, but they gave me one anyways. Inside is a pinkish color I think and the gusseted outer parts are dark ivy.
> 
> I took a family photo too because why not lol. Love these clutches!



Very nice! What do you use the clutch for? Does it hold much?


----------



## SEWDimples

I purchased the Apricot Double Swagger during SAS. It was so well wrapped. I've been eyeing since it was first released. So excited.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! What do you use the clutch for? Does it hold much?


I guess you would use these like you use a nolita 22?  Not sure the name/size.  I mostly use it for sporting events, happy hour or sunset at the beach when I know I'm going to be wearing my sunglasses or just not need them.  It's actually a great piece IMO.  I only use crossbody with a dinky leather/chain strap, but it can be used as a wallet too. I can fit my huge phone in the front gusseted pocket, ID and debit card in the cc slots, cash in the slip/bill fold and in the zip pocket I put extra cards, chapstick and gum.  I don't use the back pocket because it's tight after putting everything inside, but could fit receipts etc.  I hook my keys (when needed) to the side d-ring as my keys are on a coach valet fob with dogleash clip.

You can tell I like these, right?

I used to use with my rogue/ rogue tote and when I needed to go into store, I just unhooked one of the shoulder straps and used on the clutch as a top handle.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> I guess you would use these like you use a nolita 22?  Not sure the name/size.  I mostly use it for sporting events, happy hour or sunset at the beach when I know I'm going to be wearing my sunglasses or just not need them.  It's actually a great piece IMO.  I only use crossbody with a dinky leather/chain strap, but it can be used as a wallet too. I can fit my huge phone in the front gusseted pocket, ID and debit card in the cc slots, cash in the slip/bill fold and in the zip pocket I put extra cards, chapstick and gum.  I don't use the back pocket because it's tight after putting everything inside, but could fit receipts etc.  I hook my keys (when needed) to the side d-ring as my keys are on a coach valet fob with dogleash clip.
> 
> You can tell I like these, right?
> 
> I used to use with my rogue/ rogue tote and when I needed to go into store, I just unhooked one of the shoulder straps and used on the clutch as a top handle.



They always hold more than I think. [emoji3]


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4078106
> View attachment 4078108
> 
> My new Meadowlark Dinky!  Scored at the outlet for $148 even though it’s on coach.com SAS for $300!  My first Dinky, I love how soft the leather is [emoji7] I wish I took a pic of the interior, it’s a pretty juicy orange, you can see it on the back of the hang tag.
> 
> View attachment 4078109
> 
> I plan on using the chain strap on some smaller pouches and I may try it on my Rogues!  I love the way chain straps look so even if I wouldn’t carry the rogue crossbody I’d attach it because it’s pretty lol


That is gorgeous! I love the chain and how you can use it on other bags!


----------



## tealocean

aundria17 said:


> Picked up the tea rose washed red dinky from the sale yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078211


So lovely!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> I've been waiting for this to go >30% off for a while now. It finally did so I snagged it. I didn't request a gift box so they would leave my tags intact, but they gave me one anyways. Inside is a pinkish color I think and the gusseted outer parts are dark ivy.
> 
> I took a family photo too because why not lol. Love these clutches!


Those are all so fun! That's a nice family shot!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I purchased the Apricot Double Swagger during SAS. It was so well wrapped. I've been eyeing since it was first released. So excited.
> 
> View attachment 4078558


I only have one swagger and could use something slightly larger.  I compared the double swagger to the measurements of the rogue and looks like the double swagger is just a little bit deeper but the same width and height.  I just haven't been able to see them IRL.  The bag looks large against the model.  How would you describe the color?  I don't think I've seen anything else in this apricot color.  I'd like to try the double swagger and my SA likes the apricot but I was thinking the brown one with the mixed leathers.  Yet the apricot is so pretty!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> I purchased the Apricot Double Swagger during SAS. It was so well wrapped. I've been eyeing since it was first released. So excited.
> 
> View attachment 4078558


Oh, she is a beauty! I also love when I get a bag wrapped like that. Enjoy her!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Syren said:


> View attachment 4078106
> View attachment 4078108
> 
> My new Meadowlark Dinky!  Scored at the outlet for $148 even though it’s on coach.com SAS for $300!  My first Dinky, I love how soft the leather is [emoji7] I wish I took a pic of the interior, it’s a pretty juicy orange, you can see it on the back of the hang tag.
> 
> View attachment 4078109
> 
> I plan on using the chain strap on some smaller pouches and I may try it on my Rogues!  I love the way chain straps look so even if I wouldn’t carry the rogue crossbody I’d attach it because it’s pretty lol


I love that chain! Both your bags look so cool! They are really gorgeous!


----------



## Diva_k3000

Nothing makes me feel more fabulous than my new Coach hobo!


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the chain and how you can use it on other bags!



Thanks!  Honestly the chain is one of the reasons I wanted a Dinky [emoji23]



BaguetteBlonde said:


> I love that chain! Both your bags look so cool! They are really gorgeous!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> I purchased the Apricot Double Swagger during SAS. It was so well wrapped. I've been eyeing since it was first released. So excited.
> 
> View attachment 4078558



That is a really beautiful and interesting color, congrats!  It kinda looks a little like a peachy vachetta to me?  Really cool [emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

Diva_k3000 said:


> Nothing makes me feel more fabulous than my new Coach hobo!


Pretty color...what bag is this??


----------



## Diva_k3000

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color...what bag is this??


Chelsea crossbody hobo 32.  Color is oxblood.


----------



## Diva_k3000

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color...what bag is this??


Chelsea crossbody hobo 32.  Color is oxblood.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Diva_k3000 said:


> Nothing makes me feel more fabulous than my new Coach hobo!


She is beautiful! What is her name?


----------



## LVforValentine

Crosby drivers in Marine. Love the newer coach shoes, great quality at excellent prices (especially when in sale!). Might have to go back for the same shoes in mandarin...


----------



## laurenrr

Syren said:


> View attachment 4078106
> View attachment 4078108
> 
> My new Meadowlark Dinky!  Scored at the outlet for $148 even though it’s on coach.com SAS for $300!  My first Dinky, I love how soft the leather is [emoji7] I wish I took a pic of the interior, it’s a pretty juicy orange, you can see it on the back of the hang tag.
> 
> View attachment 4078109
> 
> I plan on using the chain strap on some smaller pouches and I may try it on my Rogues!  I love the way chain straps look so even if I wouldn’t carry the rogue crossbody I’d attach it because it’s pretty lol


this is sooo beautiful! i love it!


----------



## BagsRGreat

lovingmybags said:


> Ugh, here I'm telling myself to return either the peony bandit 39 or rogue, and your picture is not helping!!  Gosh that leather looks amazing!


Did you purchase the Rogue in peony, also, or is it in a different color?  It is very hard to resist that peony Rogue, for sure,  even though I ordered the Bandit in peony (and even though I have the scalloped edge peony tea rose turnlock Parker for more formal wear.) Those three bags are so very different and have different purposes, too.  Bandit for casual fun days, Parker for dressy occasions, and Rogue for more business-like days when you want to make a more serious statement.  Seeing the Bandit in navy, looking so wonderfully slouchy makes me want to hug my new peony Bandit, or even order another one in a different and darker color.  I also love it in the oxblood and navy colorways.


----------



## Bagmedic

I haven't seen the Bandit in the navy.  If someone has it, could you take a photo in day light?  TIA!


----------



## BagsRGreat

Bagmedic said:


> I haven't seen the Bandit in the navy.  If someone has it, could you take a photo in day light?  TIA!


Check out page 1103 of this thread at the very bottom of the page, and behold the wonder of the navy Bandit Hobo.


----------



## Bagmedic

I saw it but was hoping for more of a close up.  In the end, it is best to see IRL so most likely would have to order it.  Not sure I want to do that.  I think I'm ordering one more bandit in the grey suede and that is it so navy is on the back burner.


----------



## Syren

laurenrr said:


> this is sooo beautiful! i love it!



Thank you so much!  I love it [emoji7] I used it yesterday and it made me smile every time I looked at it lol


----------



## Syren

Just picked up my Washed Red Rogue from UPS!  I am really happy with this color [emoji173]️ In my pics it is showing more vibrant red than in person, washed red is a great description. It’s a faded kind of dusty red and will go great with my wadrobe!  I’d say it has a touch of a coral pink to it. It reminds me of a 60s coral red nail polish color [emoji23] Something you’d see on the characters in Mad Men lol

Love the oxblood interior!  The back of mine has some slight leather veining but that doesn’t bother me, you really gotta look for it in person, it shows up stronger in my pics than to the naked eye. 

Also, it feels lighter than my Ivy rogue and a little squishier. 

10/10 recommend this color! (I tried to get a sun pic for the last pic but not much sun left in my house right now lol)


----------



## lovingmybags

BagsRGreat said:


> Did you purchase the Rogue in peony, also, or is it in a different color?  It is very hard to resist that peony Rogue, for sure,  even though I ordered the Bandit in peony (and even though I have the scalloped edge peony tea rose turnlock Parker for more formal wear.) Those three bags are so very different and have different purposes, too.  Bandit for casual fun days, Parker for dressy occasions, and Rogue for more business-like days when you want to make a more serious statement.  Seeing the Bandit in navy, looking so wonderfully slouchy makes me want to hug my new peony Bandit, or even order another one in a different and darker color.  I also love it in the oxblood and navy colorways.



I bought the bandit in the peony also!  That's the problem...purchased it first, then saw the rogue and loved how it looked on the website as well.  Thought I would return that when I received the 39 today; boy am I wrong!  The color and style is really speaking to me.  Not to mention the leather quality...if I can keep myself from exploring other darker hues in bandit like you say, I'll be lucky!  Now I can only hope I won't like the rogue irl as much...Coach is really such a dangerous addiction lol


----------



## Hatfield1313

Not usually a fan of small bags but saw this and figured it would work well for a wedding I’m attending. She came today and I am IN LOVE!! She’s bigger than I expected so I think I can use her more often than I planned and the details in person were not done justice on the Saks site. I can’t stop staring at her!


----------



## BagsRGreat

lovingmybags said:


> I bought the bandit in the peony also!  That's the problem...purchased it first, then saw the rogue and loved how it looked on the website as well.  Thought I would return that when I received the 39 today; boy am I wrong!  The color and style is really speaking to me.  Not to mention the leather quality...if I can keep myself from exploring other darker hues in bandit like you say, I'll be lucky!  Now I can only hope I won't like the rogue irl as much...Coach is really such a dangerous addiction lol


Good luck choosing between the Bandit and the Rogue!  I had a very tough time doing that, and the Bandit won out only due to the novelty of the style for me and the comfort factor.  Doesn't the Bandit feel fabulous under your arm?  But that Rogue is just classic.  Looking forward to your decision to either send one back or keep them both!


----------



## Diva_k3000

BaguetteBlonde said:


> She is beautiful! What is her name?


It’s called Chelsea!


----------



## 2cello

I’m one of the peony lovers and here is my new peony rogue 25.  Definitely a color and bag that makes me happy.  This is a beautiful and practical bag imo. 




However I mentioned on another thread the bit of gunk on the bottom of the bag.  And then there is this slight peel on the key fobby thing. 






Grr.  I’m am incredibly lazy and hate taking things back but the little tear seems so blatant to me whenever I look at it where I can ignore the bottom of the bag.


----------



## holiday123

2cello said:


> I’m one of the peony lovers and here is my new peony rogue 25.  Definitely a color and bag that makes me happy.  This is a beautiful and practical bag imo.
> 
> View attachment 4079926
> 
> 
> However I mentioned on another thread the bit of gunk on the bottom of the bag.  And then there is this slight peel on the key fobby thing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079927
> 
> 
> 
> Grr.  I’m am incredibly lazy and hate taking things back but the little tear seems so blatant to me whenever I look at it where I can ignore the bottom of the bag.


Beautiful!  I agree, I usually don't mind small flaws, but I would obsess over that tear too.  Can you order one online and ship this one back? Maybe if you call JAX, they can help facilitate a trade?


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> Just picked up my Washed Red Rogue from UPS!  I am really happy with this color [emoji173]️ In my pics it is showing more vibrant red than in person, washed red is a great description. It’s a faded kind of dusty red and will go great with my wadrobe!  I’d say it has a touch of a coral pink to it. It reminds me of a 60s coral red nail polish color [emoji23] Something you’d see on the characters in Mad Men lol
> 
> Love the oxblood interior!  The back of mine has some slight leather veining but that doesn’t bother me, you really gotta look for it in person, it shows up stronger in my pics than to the naked eye.
> 
> Also, it feels lighter than my Ivy rogue and a little squishier.
> 
> 10/10 recommend this color! (I tried to get a sun pic for the last pic but not much sun left in my house right now lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079491
> View attachment 4079492
> View attachment 4079493
> View attachment 4079494


Uni looks great on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hatfield1313 said:


> Not usually a fan of small bags but saw this and figured it would work well for a wedding I’m attending. She came today and I am IN LOVE!! She’s bigger than I expected so I think I can use her more often than I planned and the details in person were not done justice on the Saks site. I can’t stop staring at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079600



I agree about all the details. Love this bag!


----------



## gr8onteej

Some things from the outlet.  The sketchbooks are gifts and I’m still deciding on the smaller wallets.  Everything was 20/70 off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Some things from the outlet.  The sketchbooks are gifts and I’m still deciding on the smaller wallets.  Everything was 20/70 off.
> View attachment 4080094
> View attachment 4080095
> View attachment 4080096



Is that small green wallet on the bottom kelly green? Love that color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney Dark Fairy Tale Spooky Eyes Duffle 20.

You can see more detailed pictures in this thread.

Dark Fairytale


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Uni looks great on there!



Thanks!  It’s become one of my fav charms!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hatfield1313 said:


> Not usually a fan of small bags but saw this and figured it would work well for a wedding I’m attending. She came today and I am IN LOVE!! She’s bigger than I expected so I think I can use her more often than I planned and the details in person were not done justice on the Saks site. I can’t stop staring at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079600


Congrats! Bag twins. I really like this cute Camera bag. I may buy another because I really like the size. Great for weekends. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Some things from the outlet.  The sketchbooks are gifts and I’m still deciding on the smaller wallets.  Everything was 20/70 off.
> View attachment 4080094
> View attachment 4080095
> View attachment 4080096


Congrats! Great deal. Were these items on clearance?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

2cello said:


> I’m one of the peony lovers and here is my new peony rogue 25.  Definitely a color and bag that makes me happy.  This is a beautiful and practical bag imo.
> 
> View attachment 4079926
> 
> 
> However I mentioned on another thread the bit of gunk on the bottom of the bag.  And then there is this slight peel on the key fobby thing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079927
> 
> 
> 
> Grr.  I’m am incredibly lazy and hate taking things back but the little tear seems so blatant to me whenever I look at it where I can ignore the bottom of the bag.


I wonder if  you can have Coach order a new fob for you?


----------



## CoachMaven

gr8onteej said:


> Some things from the outlet.  The sketchbooks are gifts and I’m still deciding on the smaller wallets.  Everything was 20/70 off.
> View attachment 4080094
> View attachment 4080095
> View attachment 4080096


I want one of those wallets from the 1941 collection, but my outlet near me never has a good delete section. Great scores!


----------



## Laurie Lou

In love!


----------



## holiday123

As if I needed another 1941 clutch, I couldn't pass up the red, white and blue this Memorial Day weekend. Scored for $88 at the outlet.


----------



## holiday123

gr8onteej said:


> Some things from the outlet.  The sketchbooks are gifts and I’m still deciding on the smaller wallets.  Everything was 20/70 off.
> View attachment 4080094
> View attachment 4080095
> View attachment 4080096


Awesome deals. Love the green wallet. I scored the neon pink at my outlet yesterday for my niece, but it was only 70% off. Now I might have to see what I missed if there's an additional 20% off!

Hmm, edit - looking at my receipt I did get the wallet 20% then 70% off. Sweet!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4080505
> 
> 
> In love!



Love it! Card case looks perfect on there!


----------



## TCB

gr8onteej said:


> Some things from the outlet.  The sketchbooks are gifts and I’m still deciding on the smaller wallets.  Everything was 20/70 off.
> View attachment 4080094
> View attachment 4080095
> View attachment 4080096



Love! I almost bought that little green wallet at the bottom the other day. Now it makes me wish I had. lol It looks great.
The color is so bold in person. It shows up good here too.


----------



## CoachMaven

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4080505
> 
> 
> In love!


This is a really cute duffle. It reminds me of Halloween- my favorite holiday!


----------



## BagsRGreat

Rose_Hana said:


> My recent purchases!  Love them all!
> 
> View attachment 4068540
> 
> View attachment 4068538
> 
> View attachment 4068539


I love all of your choices.  I am so tempted to order the navy Double Swagger.  It is just so hard to get a proper perspective of how large a bag is when they are modelled by women who are likely a size 0 or size 2, so every bag looks so much larger on them than they actually are.  Glad that you love it!


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Is that small green wallet on the bottom kelly green? Love that color!



I say yes but the official color is grass green.


----------



## gr8onteej

CoachMaven said:


> I want one of those wallets from the 1941 collection, but my outlet near me never has a good delete section. Great scores!



I found these at the Camarillo Premium outlets in CA while I was out there for work.


----------



## KCeboKing

Van2501 said:


> Coach Utility messenger bag arrived !!!!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

BagsRGreat said:


> I love all of your choices.  I am so tempted to order the navy Double Swagger.  It is just so hard to get a proper perspective of how large a bag is when they are modelled by women who are likely a size 0 or size 2, so every bag looks so much larger on them than they actually are.  Glad that you love it!


I know....it does look huge on the models but if comparing the measurements, it isn't any wider than the Rogue but it sure looks wide.  It is deeper by I think 1.5 or 1.75 inches so not that much.  It is the width that bothers me in the photos online.  I don't want to be bumping in to people because my bag is so long!


----------



## branbran1984

Been looking at this pink number for a while now [emoji178]


----------



## Laurie Lou

CoachMaven said:


> This is a really cute duffle. It reminds me of Halloween- my favorite holiday!



Thanks! It definitely has Halloween vibes...which is my favorite time of year as well!


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Been looking at this pink number for a while now [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080765



What a cutie!


----------



## Meganallise

BagsRGreat said:


> I love all of your choices.  I am so tempted to order the navy Double Swagger.  It is just so hard to get a proper perspective of how large a bag is when they are modelled by women who are likely a size 0 or size 2, so every bag looks so much larger on them than they actually are.  Glad that you love it!



What struck me is the weight of it. Since it is lined with leather it felt heavier than I expected. Super pretty tho and I loved the marine leather accents it has. It is bigger than my reg. swagger and I didn't put my stuff in it as all three colors I already have something similar so I passed. I really did like it tho. Just couldn't justify.


----------



## harley13

Finally got a Rogue 17  I was worried that my phone wouldn't fit inside, but it does. I absolutely love this little bag! (Also happy I found this forum. I learned I could call a store & order a bag. Before coming here I'd thought my only options were the website or preloved)


----------



## Bagmedic

harley13 said:


> Finally got a Rogue 17  I was worried that my phone wouldn't fit inside, but it does. I absolutely love this little bag! (Also happy I found this forum. I learned I could call a store & order a bag. Before coming here I'd thought my only options were the website or preloved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082005


Congrats!  Love the bag charm you chose with it!  Goes perfectly!


----------



## Syren

harley13 said:


> Finally got a Rogue 17  I was worried that my phone wouldn't fit inside, but it does. I absolutely love this little bag! (Also happy I found this forum. I learned I could call a store & order a bag. Before coming here I'd thought my only options were the website or preloved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082005



Congrats it is adorable!  I love the spooky eyes tag on her!  I’m surprised out of all the Snow White charms I bought the spooky eyes have become my fav haha They just make me happy lol


----------



## LaurenR17

harley13 said:


> Finally got a Rogue 17  I was worried that my phone wouldn't fit inside, but it does. I absolutely love this little bag! (Also happy I found this forum. I learned I could call a store & order a bag. Before coming here I'd thought my only options were the website or preloved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082005



Oh no! I have a dark denim rogue and didn’t imagine the spooky eye charm would look so good with it! I’m on a strict ban so maybe if it ever ends up on sale...[emoji848][emoji7]

Congrats on your rogue!


----------



## SEWDimples

A few more goodies from the Coach outlet at 70% off.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> A few more goodies from the Coach outlet at 70% off.
> 
> View attachment 4082528



I saw the suede clutch and had to walk away fast it was so soft and beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Shilvi

murakami95 said:


> I have the same bag in black ! I love it ! Great buy


I also got it in red colorbox, the hardware on mine got peeled off though after several months of wear. Anyone with the same problem?


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> A few more goodies from the Coach outlet at 70% off.
> 
> View attachment 4082528


Twins on the large clutch!  i was considering returning it but it is a nice piece to have.


----------



## lovebags00

Ruby Rogue with link strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tealocean

lovebags00 said:


> Ruby Rogue with link strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083232


I love this color! This is the one that makes me want to try a Rogue!


----------



## lovebags00

tealocean said:


> I love this color! This is the one that makes me want to try a Rogue!



If I could only have one Rogue this would definitely be the one. The perfect shade of red.


----------



## Bagmedic

lovebags00 said:


> Ruby Rogue with link strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083232


Ruby?  I don't remember this color.  It looks like 1941 Red.


----------



## harley13

lovebags00 said:


> Ruby Rogue with link strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083232


I am in love with this combo.


----------



## lala042883

I purchased this today it matches my coach bag same style color 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i was happy it was back In stock. And I grabbed it before it sold out and love the summer sale


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> I saw the suede clutch and had to walk away fast it was so soft and beautiful, congrats!


I totally understand. I have no will power with Coach.



Bagmedic said:


> Twins on the large clutch!  i was considering returning it but it is a nice piece to have.


Congrats! It is is really nice piece and well made. Enjoy.



lovebags00 said:


> Ruby Rogue with link strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083232


Wow! This color is so amazing. I saw it IRL and have to saw I want this color.


----------



## faintlymacabre

lovebags00 said:


> Ruby Rogue with link strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083232


Amazing combination!!!


----------



## Newpurselove

Well I purchased 1 item from the SAS- the 1941 2D rexy charm but I just opened it and Coach sent me the newest pink Rexy charm (current and not on sale on the website) 
The 2D rexy is now showing sold out so I don't know if they sent this one in lieu of the original. It's cute but I think I liked the color combo of the original better. Still I do like it so I am going to keep


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> Ruby?  I don't remember this color.  It looks like 1941 Red.


I had to check the website and this entire time I thought the color was washed red in the 25, too.  Now I'm wondering how it compares to washed red!  I was hoping the washed red went on sale later in the SAS in this size but now see it is a different color all together.


----------



## lovebags00

Bagmedic said:


> Ruby?  I don't remember this color.  It looks like 1941 Red.



It is a new red they released when the Disney X came out.


----------



## lovebags00

harley13 said:


> I am in love with this combo.



It is an amazing red!


----------



## lovebags00

faintlymacabre said:


> Amazing combination!!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## OhHelloDoll

laurg22 said:


> we are bag twins ! where did u end up finding the duck print dinky  ?


I love this print. Really hate it was so limited I couldn't get anything with it on!


----------



## Syren

Newpurselove said:


> Well I purchased 1 item from the SAS- the 1941 2D rexy charm but I just opened it and Coach sent me the newest pink Rexy charm (current and not on sale on the website)
> The 2D rexy is now showing sold out so I don't know if they sent this one in lieu of the original. It's cute but I think I liked the color combo of the original better. Still I do like it so I am going to keep



OMG it is so cute!  I would have squealed with joy for getting the wrong one [emoji23] I actually bought the other 2D Rexy and while I like him a lot, I like the one you got a little more haha. I’ll probably end up with it as well.


----------



## lovebags00

Bagmedic said:


> I had to check the website and this entire time I thought the color was washed red in the 25, too.  Now I'm wondering how it compares to washed red!  I was hoping the washed red went on sale later in the SAS in this size but now see it is a different color all together.



Ruby is a true red and washed red is dull not bright red. The stock pic of ruby is so far from the true color irl. Coach really needs to get better pics taken of the colors.


----------



## SEWDimples

lovebags00 said:


> Ruby is a true red and washed red is dull not bright red. The stock pic of ruby is so far from the true color irl. Coach really needs to get better pics taken of the colors.


I agree.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

lovebags00 said:


> Ruby Rogue with link strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083232


This is beautiful with the link strap! ❤️ Is it the 25 size?


----------



## meepabeep

Saddle Mini Bennett, found in Goodwill, in near mint condition


----------



## Sigmagurl

Hi, not a big purchase but a lovely new Nolita 19 in Marine blue with silver hardware .

I’d love to find a silver crossbody strap but no luck so far with Coach.  Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Sigmagurl said:


> View attachment 4083907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, not a big purchase but a lovely new Nolita 19 in Marine blue with silver hardware .
> I’d love to find a silver crossbody strap but no luck so far with Coach.  Any suggestions appreciated!


I don't think coach has done a silver strap in a couple years. I ended up ordering this one off Amazon. The chain is nice and heavy, but it's flat so it doesn't match the chain on my Nolita exactly. However for the price I'm happy with it. There are other ones on Amazon or etsy too that might match better.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KA1MMVS?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t1


----------



## christinemliu

Sigmagurl said:


> View attachment 4083907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, not a big purchase but a lovely new Nolita 19 in Marine blue with silver hardware [emoji813].
> 
> I’d love to find a silver crossbody strap but no luck so far with Coach.  Any suggestions appreciated!


Mautto.com is having a sale on their chain straps. I have never bought one of their chain ones but have been very happy with their other straps (substantial leather, sturdy nylon, and comfy canvas).


----------



## lovebags00

OhHelloDoll said:


> This is beautiful with the link strap! [emoji173]️ Is it the 25 size?



Thank you, yes it is a 25


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got this over the Memorial weekend sale at the Coach outlet at a BARGAIN price! ($225.00 TO $54.00) I was looking for a bright pink in soft leather that was also bright and cheery inside and I hit the jackpot. The  1941 trifold wallet! This fits a TON and still remains flexible!


----------



## Bagmedic

lovebags00 said:


> It is a new red they released when the Disney X came out.


How would you describe it?  Is it like the 1941 red or more like the washed red....or something totally different?  It looks like 1941 red in the photo but know cameras can sometimes make things look different.


----------



## Syren

Sigmagurl said:


> View attachment 4083907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, not a big purchase but a lovely new Nolita 19 in Marine blue with silver hardware .
> 
> I’d love to find a silver crossbody strap but no luck so far with Coach.  Any suggestions appreciated!



I love Nolitas!  Congrats!  I saw chain straps at the outlet last week. I know I saw gold but can’t remember if they had silver ... Not sure why on the Coach website they don’t have silver?  They don’t do a lot of silver hardware anymore but you’d think they’d stock it as it’s such a staple lol


----------



## MsSmallHands

Sigmagurl said:


> View attachment 4083907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, not a big purchase but a lovely new Nolita 19 in Marine blue with silver hardware .
> 
> I’d love to find a silver crossbody strap but no luck so far with Coach.  Any suggestions appreciated!



I love this! Can you post a picture of the inside along with what fits inside? Thanks!


----------



## Sigmagurl

MsSmallHands said:


> I love this! Can you post a picture of the inside along with what fits inside? Thanks!



Sure, inside, it has one long slit pocket on one side and two credit card size slots on the other.  In the third pic you can see my small wallet, key holder, mirror compact, lotion, hand sanitizer and a chapstick size tube.  I could add maybe a pack of tissues, but that’s it.  Definitely enough for the bare essentials when out traveling or sightseeing...


----------



## MsSmallHands

Sigmagurl said:


> Sure, inside, it has one long slit pocket on one side and two credit card size slots on the other.  In the third pic you can see my small wallet, key holder, mirror compact, lotion, hand sanitizer and a chapstick size tube.  I could add maybe a pack of tissues, but that’s it.  Definitely enough for the bare essentials when out traveling or sightseeing...



Thank you for the beautiful pictures!! The color of the bag is so much more stunning than the stock photos! 

Btw if you don’t mind chain crossbody straps - checkout eBay. Personally I found them to be too heavy for my liking. You can find guitar straps - I like it more. 

Now you got me thinking of getting this bag ASAP [emoji7]

Forgot 1 more question - can the chain be removed?


----------



## Sigmagurl

MsSmallHands said:


> Thank you for the beautiful pictures!! The color of the bag is so much more stunning than the stock photos!
> 
> Btw if you don’t mind chain crossbody straps - checkout eBay. Personally I found them to be too heavy for my liking. You can find guitar straps - I like it more.
> 
> Now you got me thinking of getting this bag ASAP [emoji7]
> 
> Forgot 1 more question - can the chain be removed?



Hi, no it’s attached on one end and has aclasp on the other so you could use it as a wristlet or more of a “top-handle “ bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

My two reveals.  Rogue 25 in Navy embossed with SMOOTH floral print interior. Its LOVE. Sooooo light. I could easily carry this thru fall. At first the tan underside of the straps seemed odd but it matches the "Coach" that is part of the interior. Still would have preferred burgundy. Anyway, a keeper!
Second, regular size Rogue in Ice Pink. I love the Ice Pink exterior. It's extremely hard to capture. However, Coach customer service indicated the interior was lilac. Clearly that's not the case and I find the interior color to be very dull. In my opinion it takes away from the beauty of the Ice Pink exterior color. If you see the underside color of the shoulder strap, I was hoping the interior would be that color but it's not. I'm really on the fence about this one. I love the exterior color but I'm very disappointed in the flat tannish color of the interior which already shows a mark from glue. This one will probably go back. If I get one of these, it would be once it goes on sale, if that ever happens.
Anyway, just wanted to share.


----------



## houseof999

This finally got here last Saturday but I haven't had a chance to open till today.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> This finally got here last Saturday but I haven't had a chance to open till today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084279


Congrats! Do you like it?


----------



## CoachMaven

My Dinky 24 arrived and it's perfect! I'm going to be returning the regular sized Dinky when it arrives, I'm glad I was able to find this size.


----------



## Bagmedic

Found a wallet/clutch to use with my new Dusty Rose Bandit!  Loving how the wallet complements the bag.  I like pulling out something that is a little unexpected but complements the bag.  I may go and see how the clutch in the same pattern but with the signature leather C print on the bottom in beechwood would work but this looks like a good match!


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> Found a wallet/clutch to use with my new Dusty Rose Bandit!  Loving how the wallet complements the bag.  I like pulling out something that is a little unexpected but complements the bag.  I may go and see how the clutch in the same pattern but with the signature leather C print on the bottom in beechwood would work but this looks like a good match!
> View attachment 4084405
> View attachment 4084406


OMG, perfect floral match!


----------



## Glttglam

Teagaggle said:


> My two reveals.  Rogue 25 in Navy embossed with SMOOTH floral print interior. Its LOVE. Sooooo light. I could easily carry this thru fall. At first the tan underside of the straps seemed odd but it matches the "Coach" that is part of the interior. Still would have preferred burgundy. Anyway, a keeper!
> Second, regular size Rogue in Ice Pink. I love the Ice Pink exterior. It's extremely hard to capture. However, Coach customer service indicated the interior was lilac. Clearly that's not the case and I find the interior color to be very dull. In my opinion it takes away from the beauty of the Ice Pink exterior color. If you see the underside color of the shoulder strap, I was hoping the interior would be that color but it's not. I'm really on the fence about this one. I love the exterior color but I'm very disappointed in the flat tannish color of the interior which already shows a mark from glue. This one will probably go back. If I get one of these, it would be once it goes on sale, if that ever happens.
> Anyway, just wanted to share.
> View attachment 4084209
> View attachment 4084210
> View attachment 4084211
> View attachment 4084212
> View attachment 4084213
> View attachment 4084214


I saw the pink ice in person over the weekend. It is  super beautiful color but very hard to catch in a photograph


----------



## Alesa

Sigmagurl said:


> View attachment 4083907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, not a big purchase but a lovely new Nolita 19 in Marine blue with silver hardware .
> 
> I’d love to find a silver crossbody strap but no luck so far with Coach.  Any suggestions appreciated!



The Coach Outlet had gold and silver crossbody chains (F31126) for $50 each, with 70% off this past weekend. I think they are 46" in length. For only $15, it is a great deal.


----------



## Sigmagurl

Alesa said:


> The Coach Outlet had gold and silver crossbody chains (F31126) for $50 each, with 70% off this past weekend. I think they are 46" in length. For only $15, it is a great deal.



Thanks!  I’ll call the one near me[emoji4]!!


----------



## Zealous

Sigmagurl said:


> View attachment 4083907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, not a big purchase but a lovely new Nolita 19 in Marine blue with silver hardware .
> 
> I’d love to find a silver crossbody strap but no luck so far with Coach.  Any suggestions appreciated!



Hi! I recently purchased a silver chain strap at the outlet. I was surprised & happy to find the silver. Gold was also available. These ones are made for factory.

Congrats on your new bag! It’s a great color!


----------



## Newpurselove

Teagaggle said:


> My two reveals.  Rogue 25 in Navy embossed with SMOOTH floral print interior. Its LOVE. Sooooo light. I could easily carry this thru fall. At first the tan underside of the straps seemed odd but it matches the "Coach" that is part of the interior. Still would have preferred burgundy. Anyway, a keeper!
> Second, regular size Rogue in Ice Pink. I love the Ice Pink exterior. It's extremely hard to capture. However, Coach customer service indicated the interior was lilac. Clearly that's not the case and I find the interior color to be very dull. In my opinion it takes away from the beauty of the Ice Pink exterior color. If you see the underside color of the shoulder strap, I was hoping the interior would be that color but it's not. I'm really on the fence about this one. I love the exterior color but I'm very disappointed in the flat tannish color of the interior which already shows a mark from glue. This one will probably go back. If I get one of these, it would be once it goes on sale, if that ever happens.
> Anyway, just wanted to share.
> View attachment 4084209
> View attachment 4084210
> View attachment 4084211
> View attachment 4084212
> View attachment 4084213
> View attachment 4084214



Love them both!!! I'm not usually a pink fan but I think the colors look beautiful on this bag. Enjoy


----------



## lala042883

Zealous said:


> Hi! I recently purchased a silver chain strap at the outlet. I was surprised & happy to find the silver. Gold was also available. These ones are made for factory.
> 
> Congrats on your new bag! It’s a great color!



Very nice [emoji106]


----------



## lovebags00

Teagaggle said:


> My two reveals.  Rogue 25 in Navy embossed with SMOOTH floral print interior. Its LOVE. Sooooo light. I could easily carry this thru fall. At first the tan underside of the straps seemed odd but it matches the "Coach" that is part of the interior. Still would have preferred burgundy. Anyway, a keeper!
> Second, regular size Rogue in Ice Pink. I love the Ice Pink exterior. It's extremely hard to capture. However, Coach customer service indicated the interior was lilac. Clearly that's not the case and I find the interior color to be very dull. In my opinion it takes away from the beauty of the Ice Pink exterior color. If you see the underside color of the shoulder strap, I was hoping the interior would be that color but it's not. I'm really on the fence about this one. I love the exterior color but I'm very disappointed in the flat tannish color of the interior which already shows a mark from glue. This one will probably go back. If I get one of these, it would be once it goes on sale, if that ever happens.
> Anyway, just wanted to share.
> View attachment 4084209
> View attachment 4084210
> View attachment 4084211
> View attachment 4084212
> View attachment 4084213
> View attachment 4084214



Both bags are very pretty


----------



## tealocean

Sigmagurl said:


> View attachment 4083907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, not a big purchase but a lovely new Nolita 19 in Marine blue with silver hardware .
> 
> I’d love to find a silver crossbody strap but no luck so far with Coach.  Any suggestions appreciated!


There was another thread in Coach a month or so ago that mentioned a specific chain on ebay that's better quality. I'm sorry I don't remember which one. It was in a DIY leather/chain strap post. I love your new Nolita!


----------



## tealocean

MsSmallHands said:


> I love this! Can you post a picture of the inside along with what fits inside? Thanks!


I recommend this too! I have the factory version and keep it in my bag at all times. It makes a great bag to grab and go.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> My Dinky 24 arrived and it's perfect! I'm going to be returning the regular sized Dinky when it arrives, I'm glad I was able to find this size.
> 
> View attachment 4084398


Beautiful!


----------



## laurenrr

Teagaggle said:


> My two reveals.  Rogue 25 in Navy embossed with SMOOTH floral print interior. Its LOVE. Sooooo light. I could easily carry this thru fall. At first the tan underside of the straps seemed odd but it matches the "Coach" that is part of the interior. Still would have preferred burgundy. Anyway, a keeper!
> Second, regular size Rogue in Ice Pink. I love the Ice Pink exterior. It's extremely hard to capture. However, Coach customer service indicated the interior was lilac. Clearly that's not the case and I find the interior color to be very dull. In my opinion it takes away from the beauty of the Ice Pink exterior color. If you see the underside color of the shoulder strap, I was hoping the interior would be that color but it's not. I'm really on the fence about this one. I love the exterior color but I'm very disappointed in the flat tannish color of the interior which already shows a mark from glue. This one will probably go back. If I get one of these, it would be once it goes on sale, if that ever happens.
> Anyway, just wanted to share.
> View attachment 4084209
> View attachment 4084210
> View attachment 4084211
> View attachment 4084212
> View attachment 4084213
> View attachment 4084214


the navy is soooo beautiful to me. i absolutely love it!


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Do you like it?


Yes! It's really cute! It looks like just the right size for me. Not too big and not too small! [emoji4]


----------



## Ireiki4u

houseof999 said:


> This finally got here last Saturday but I haven't had a chance to open till today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084279


Mine will be here Saturday, super excited


----------



## houseof999

Ireiki4u said:


> Mine will be here Saturday, super excited


I'm very happy with this one! It has a special Creed patch unlike the purple Rogue! [emoji126]


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Yes! It's really cute! It looks like just the right size for me. Not too big and not too small! [emoji4]


Great! I love the details and the quality. The leather feels really soft to me.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Great! I love the details and the quality. The leather feels really soft to me.


Yes! The leather is really nice! Even the Creed patch feels nice and soft on mine!


----------



## meepabeep

Another thrift store find in great condition...a green Ashley crossbody. I already took 2 bags out of the closet yesterday, because of my purchase 2 days ago, so I don't have to get rid of anything, lol.


----------



## gr8onteej

My new bag and charms.  I didn’t realize the C link charm was so long.


----------



## Lucylu29

meepabeep said:


> Another thrift store find in great condition...a green Ashley crossbody. I already took 2 bags out of the closet yesterday, because of my purchase 2 days ago, so I don't have to get rid of anything, lol.



Wow, what a beautiful color!


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> My two reveals.  Rogue 25 in Navy embossed with SMOOTH floral print interior. Its LOVE. Sooooo light. I could easily carry this thru fall. At first the tan underside of the straps seemed odd but it matches the "Coach" that is part of the interior. Still would have preferred burgundy. Anyway, a keeper!
> Second, regular size Rogue in Ice Pink. I love the Ice Pink exterior. It's extremely hard to capture. However, Coach customer service indicated the interior was lilac. Clearly that's not the case and I find the interior color to be very dull. In my opinion it takes away from the beauty of the Ice Pink exterior color. If you see the underside color of the shoulder strap, I was hoping the interior would be that color but it's not. I'm really on the fence about this one. I love the exterior color but I'm very disappointed in the flat tannish color of the interior which already shows a mark from glue. This one will probably go back. If I get one of these, it would be once it goes on sale, if that ever happens.
> Anyway, just wanted to share.
> View attachment 4084209
> View attachment 4084210
> View attachment 4084211
> View attachment 4084212
> View attachment 4084213
> View attachment 4084214


I love that iced pink!


----------



## Syren

gr8onteej said:


> My new bag and charms.  I didn’t realize the C link charm was so long.
> 
> View attachment 4085606



Great choices!  I just got the C link charm too [emoji1] I was thinking of returning it but then I finally tried it on my Washed Red and Ivy Rogues last night and changed my mind haha I have mine on my Washed Red Rogue today. It looks great on your Clarkson!


----------



## Teagaggle

Hobbsy said:


> I love that iced pink!


Thanks. Its growing on me. I wish CS wouldn't have said lilac interior when I did the chat before ordering. I kind of had my heart set on that. The tan isn't bad but....still on the fence about keeping.


----------



## bluesh4rk

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this over the Memorial weekend sale at the Coach outlet at a BARGAIN price! ($225.00 TO $54.00) I was looking for a bright pink in soft leather that was also bright and cheery inside and I hit the jackpot. The  1941 trifold wallet! This fits a TON and still remains flexible!



Congrats! I have this same wallet and I also own two more in the same style because I really love the wallet. It is a winner for sure! I am currently using mine that is black with the penguins carrying the drinks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bluesh4rk said:


> Congrats! I have this same wallet and I also own two more in the same style because I really love the wallet. It is a winner for sure! I am currently using mine that is black with the penguins carrying the drinks.


Sounds visually sooo cute, the penguin one. I think that might be my next obsession.


----------



## bluesh4rk

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds visually sooo cute, the penguin one. I think that might be my next obsession.


  Penguins! Reminds me of Mary Poppins in Burt's painting being served and entertained by the little waiter penguins. It is a bit overstuffed at the moment.


----------



## bluesh4rk

I am also sporting my new purple Rogue. I purchased a washed red tea rose Rogue as well during the sale.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bluesh4rk said:


> Penguins! Reminds me of Mary Poppins in Burt's painting being served and entertained by the little waiter penguins. It is a bit overstuffed at the moment.
> View attachment 4085961


Ohhh. So dang cute!


----------



## JPD5366

My new beauty!


----------



## faithbw

My new baby.


----------



## dgphoto

Cute new fobs out at the Outlet today. These two came home with me.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Cute new fobs out at the Outlet today. These two came home with me.
> View attachment 4086426


Those are so cute!


----------



## dgphoto

The hula bear is doing the shimmy [emoji4]


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Those are so cute!



They have the cutest selection right now...flamingos, palm tree with sunset, other color hibiscus charms in leather, and more. No pineapple charms yet but I left my number with the SA in case she finds them while unpacking their latest shipment.


----------



## Syren

dgphoto said:


> They have the cutest selection right now...flamingos, palm tree with sunset, other color hibiscus charms in leather, and more. No pineapple charms yet but I left my number with the SA in case she finds them while unpacking their latest shipment.



I saw the flamingo while browsing new items online!  I love the charms you got, I can’t wait to see the others [emoji7]


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> I saw the flamingo while browsing new items online!  I love the charms you got, I can’t wait to see the others [emoji7]


the flamingo doesn't look as nice as the older one I got years ago. I'm wondering if any of these will make it to FOS, or if I should make an outlet trip.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> the flamingo doesn't look as nice as the older one I got years ago. I'm wondering if any of these will make it to FOS, or if I should make an outlet trip.



They gotta right?  Lol I like the sound of the leather hibiscus. I’m not kidding but the night before I saw the Hawaiian themed items on the FOS browsing site I was thinking that I’d love a palm tree fob, I think I’ve seen older ones on eBay.  Not sure if there will be a palm tree charm but I giggled when I saw one on a bag [emoji23] Ye ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> They gotta right?  Lol I like the sound of the leather hibiscus. I’m not kidding but the night before I saw the Hawaiian themed items on the FOS browsing site I was thinking that I’d love a palm tree fob, I think I’ve seen older ones on eBay.  Not sure if there will be a palm tree charm but I giggled when I saw one on a bag [emoji23] Ye ask and ye shall receive!


I have the old hula girl too. I can't remember ever seeing a palm tree. This is what the old flamingo and hula girl look like.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> I have the old hula girl too. I can't remember ever seeing a palm tree. This is what the old flamingo and hula girl look like.



Hula girl is cute!  I think I made the palm tree up, but there is a lame coach palm tree fob on eBay that looks newer. 

I also found this one, looks like from the new collection. Not sure if I like it or not?  I’d pay ... $12 for it [emoji23]  https://m.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATH...377318?hash=item3b0f5630e6:g:i9EAAOSwNFFbECUf


----------



## houseof999

Syren said:


> Hula girl is cute!  I think I made the palm tree up, but there is a lame coach palm tree fob on eBay that looks newer.
> 
> I also found this one, looks like from the new collection. Not sure if I like it or not?  I’d pay ... $12 for it [emoji23]  https://m.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATH...377318?hash=item3b0f5630e6:g:i9EAAOSwNFFbECUf


The link doesn't work for me. I have a palm tree fob though.


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> Hula girl is cute!  I think I made the palm tree up, but there is a lame coach palm tree fob on eBay that looks newer.
> 
> I also found this one, looks like from the new collection. Not sure if I like it or not?  I’d pay ... $12 for it [emoji23]  https://m.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATHER-PALM-TREE-BAG-CHARM-KEYCHAIN-27708-MULTICOLOR-NWT/253660377318?hash=item3b0f5630e6:g:i9EAAOSwNFFbECUf


That's kind of weird! At least it has more detail than some, but the sunset is odd. We've been pulling out baby palm trees from our yard. I don't know where they keep coming from. A few years ago we had our bigger palm trees removed, and we don't want any more.


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> The link doesn't work for me. I have a palm tree fob though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086538



The one I linked has a glittery sunset. I don’t know if I can post their pic here [emoji23] but if you search coach palm tree it pops right up!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> The link doesn't work for me. I have a palm tree fob though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086538


Here's a picture from the listing @Syren linked to.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> That's kind of weird! At least it has more detail than some, but the sunset is odd. We've been pulling out baby palm trees from our yard. I don't know where they keep coming from. A few years ago we had our bigger palm trees removed, and we don't want any more.



I’m imagining you pulling baby groots out of the ground [emoji23]


----------



## finer_woman

dgphoto said:


> Cute new fobs out at the Outlet today. These two came home with me.
> View attachment 4086426


I love these!


----------



## LaurenR17

Everyone showing off new charms, thought I’d share the new uni I got this week! 





Sorry about the quality, I have terrible lighting in my apartment. Really like the glitter edge, though.

I might have to stop by my outlet tomorrow, though! I really like the summer charms [emoji7] Uni is really cute, but she probably won’t be used too often. Just part of the collection. Maybe when I take my 8 year old SIL out to lunch, she’d love it!


----------



## LaurenR17

Not sure why one pic posted twice... sorry! [emoji51]


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> the flamingo doesn't look as nice as the older one I got years ago. I'm wondering if any of these will make it to FOS, or if I should make an outlet trip.



I had called earlier in the day and asked them to hold one of the flamingo charms for me but I didn’t like it once I saw it in person. The “background” around the edges of the flamingo are a flat blue and the pink isn’t really vibrant although there’s a bit of glitter on them. I wanted something less color specific, if that makes sense. It does look cute on the flamingo tote they have though (of course).

They did have those large-ish hangtag looking charms with the signature Cs background and a flamingo on it but it also wasn’t what I wanted. 

I wasn’t going to get the hula bear but Hubs talked me into it. It is super heavy and actually quite cute on the bags.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Here's a picture from the listing @Syren linked to.



This fob was very cute in person! Definitely a summer one, for sure.


----------



## Syren

dgphoto said:


> This fob was very cute in person!



I’m not writing it off yet haha!  I’ve been known to change my mind [emoji23]


----------



## LaurenR17

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4086431
> 
> View attachment 4086432
> 
> The hula bear is doing the shimmy [emoji4]



I really love the hibiscus. I think I need it. [emoji51]

*deep sigh* the coach addiction is real [emoji23]


----------



## Syren

LaurenR17 said:


> Everyone showing off new charms, thought I’d share the new uni I got this week!
> 
> Sorry about the quality, I have terrible lighting in my apartment. Really like the glitter edge, though.
> 
> I might have to stop by my outlet tomorrow, though! I really like the summer charms [emoji7] Uni is really cute, but she probably won’t be used too often. Just part of the collection. Maybe when I take my 8 year old SIL out to lunch, she’d love it!



I love it!  This is on my must buy list haha I’m going to wear it to work [emoji23]


----------



## dgphoto

Syren said:


> I’m not writing it off yet haha!  I’ve been known to change my mind [emoji23]



Lol, we are entitled to change our minds! It is defs a specific look and like the flamingo fob, it looks great on the summer graphic print totes they got in this week. I don’t known if I would enjoy it as much as others though.


----------



## dgphoto

LaurenR17 said:


> I really love the hibiscus. I think I need it. [emoji51]
> 
> *deep sigh* the coach addiction is real [emoji23]



I know the feeling. I really like the muted gold hardware on this hibiscus fob. It’s a winner for me!


----------



## Syren

dgphoto said:


> Lol, we are entitled to change our minds! It is defs a specific look and like the flamingo fob, it looks great on the summer graphic print totes they got in this week. I don’t known if I would enjoy it as much as others though.



[emoji23] I think it could be one of those charms where it’s in clearance for $11 and I’m like meh why not! I have a straw tote that it would probably look really fun on. I can’t wait to see all the other stuff!

A bunch of years back probably 6 or 7 my goodness I can’t remember it could be 10 lol The outlet had a really cute summer collection with crabs and seashells. I have a pony tail scarf and it is one of my fav Coach items ever!


----------



## dgphoto

Syren said:


> [emoji23] I think it could be one of those charms where it’s in clearance for $11 and I’m like meh why not! I have a straw tote that it would probably look really fun on. I can’t wait to see all the other stuff!
> 
> A bunch of years back probably 6 or 7 my goodness I can’t remember it could be 10 lol The outlet had a really cute summer collection with crabs and seashells. I have a pony tail scarf and it is one of my fav Coach items ever!



Ooohhhh, I didn’t think about a straw tote. That would look fantastic with it! Like this one that I already own, maybe:


I’m such a sucker for seashore items too.


----------



## CoachMaven

dgphoto said:


> They have the cutest selection right now...flamingos, palm tree with sunset, other color hibiscus charms in leather, and more. No pineapple charms yet but I left my number with the SA in case she finds them while unpacking their latest shipment.


Oh.my.word, I went online to see that line and it is so cute! But none of my stores show it yet. I wonder if it is slated to come out this weekend?


----------



## CoachMaven

LaurenR17 said:


> Everyone showing off new charms, thought I’d share the new uni I got this week!
> 
> View attachment 4086563
> View attachment 4086564
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality, I have terrible lighting in my apartment. Really like the glitter edge, though.
> 
> I might have to stop by my outlet tomorrow, though! I really like the summer charms [emoji7] Uni is really cute, but she probably won’t be used too often. Just part of the collection. Maybe when I take my 8 year old SIL out to lunch, she’d love it!


I really want this one it is so cute!


----------



## dgphoto

CoachMaven said:


> Oh.my.word, I went online to see that line and it is so cute! But none of my stores show it yet. I wonder if it is slated to come out this weekend?



Yes, they were in the window display today at the outlet and they were unpacking a ton of new stuff in all sorts of colors that I have never seen, a basketball orange crossbody for example. They even had a blow up floating ring with flamingos on it. Too cute. 

They didn’t have any shark stuff out except the tiny card cases though. The SA said they had about 60 more boxes to unpack though.


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> [emoji23] I think it could be one of those charms where it’s in clearance for $11 and I’m like meh why not! I have a straw tote that it would probably look really fun on. I can’t wait to see all the other stuff!
> 
> A bunch of years back probably 6 or 7 my goodness I can’t remember it could be 10 lol The outlet had a really cute summer collection with crabs and seashells. I have a pony tail scarf and it is one of my fav Coach items ever!


I remember those. I always wanted the pony scarf but never found it.


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Cute new fobs out at the Outlet today. These two came home with me.
> View attachment 4086426


Both are beauties but that bear with the skirt....priceless!


----------



## SEWDimples

Went to the outlet twice this week to pick up my orders. Here's all the stuff I purchased.

Minnie Mouse watch



Nomads (Keep Cerise and Forest, giving Black to a friend)





Bag charms and pins


----------



## LaurenR17

SEWDimples said:


> Went to the outlet twice this week to pick up my orders. Here's all the stuff I purchased.
> 
> Minnie Mouse watch
> View attachment 4086648
> 
> 
> Nomads (Keep Cerise and Forest, giving Black to a friend)
> 
> View attachment 4086651
> 
> 
> 
> Bag charms and pins
> View attachment 4086650



Nice haul! The forest nomad is particularly stunning [emoji7]


----------



## elvisfan4life

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4086431
> 
> View attachment 4086432
> 
> The hula bear is doing the shimmy [emoji4]


no - rock a hula rock rock a hula ....


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I have the old hula girl too. I can't remember ever seeing a palm tree. This is what the old flamingo and hula girl look like.


these are stunning need for my Elvis room


----------



## balen.girl

My new Rogue 25 in Primrose.. [emoji178]


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> I remember those. I always wanted the pony scarf but never found it.



It really was such a cute collection and I’m not really into stuff like that, I loved the color scheme and the gold accents. Ah memories [emoji4] I’m going to go look on eBay for fun haha


----------



## Bagmedic

LaurenR17 said:


> Nice haul! The forest nomad is particularly stunning [emoji7]


Now you're making me think of keeping mine.  I was going to return it.....I just have so many bags! But I think I need that hula bear, for sure!


----------



## LVforValentine

SEWDimples said:


> Bag charms and pins
> View attachment 4086650


Did you happen to see the flamingo bag charm? I'm wondering if it looks the same as the pin. I have a flamingo obsession and I'm trying to talk myself out of the drive to the outlet for 2 small items (which it won't end up being just 2)
I love the aloha pin too, would look great on a jean jacket.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Went to the outlet twice this week to pick up my orders. Here's all the stuff I purchased.
> 
> Minnie Mouse watch
> View attachment 4086648
> 
> 
> Nomads (Keep Cerise and Forest, giving Black to a friend)
> 
> View attachment 4086651
> 
> 
> 
> Bag charms and pins
> View attachment 4086650


That Minnie Mouse watch is adorable!  Love her red shoes!


----------



## elvisfan4life

balen.girl said:


> My new Rogue 25 in Primrose.. [emoji178]
> View attachment 4086958


bag twins enjoy x


----------



## CoachMaven

LVforValentine said:


> Did you happen to see the flamingo bag charm? I'm wondering if it looks the same as the pin. I have a flamingo obsession and I'm trying to talk myself out of the drive to the outlet for 2 small items (which it won't end up being just 2)
> I love the aloha pin too, would look great on a jean jacket.


You too? I have had that same obsession since a young child. I want to head over there today just to see it all.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Now you're making me think of keeping mine.  I was going to return it.....I just have so many bags! But I think I need that hula bear, for sure!


I love the Forest color. I do not the color is that shiny on this color. I totally understand about owning to many bags. I have 6 Nomads now. I do not own that many Rogues, which is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## whateve

LVforValentine said:


> Did you happen to see the flamingo bag charm? I'm wondering if it looks the same as the pin. I have a flamingo obsession and I'm trying to talk myself out of the drive to the outlet for 2 small items (which it won't end up being just 2)
> I love the aloha pin too, would look great on a jean jacket.


Here's one on ebay (not my listing) https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-FLAM...026819&hash=item1cad5ba325:g:zCUAAOSw3uFbEhoX


----------



## balen.girl

elvisfan4life said:


> bag twins enjoy x



I love Primrose. It’s so pretty.. Enjoy yours too..


----------



## LaurenR17

Well we had to sneak to the outlet and snag a hibiscus charm. Was a little sad it’s not leather, but it’s so pretty and perfectly summer, Miss Blue insisted. She demands everything with GHW. [emoji28]




Also grabbed a coin purse. I was debating the charm that matches, but to me the charm seemed a bit dull. It didn’t really capture the vibrancy of the colors as well. The design works great for this little coin pouch though. Also, it’s smooth leather. At the outlets in a sea of cross grain I’m likely to buy anything glove-tanned!


----------



## elvisfan4life

LaurenR17 said:


> Well we had to sneak to the outlet and snag a hibiscus charm. Was a little sad it’s not leather, but it’s so pretty and perfectly summer, Miss Blue insisted. She demands everything with GHW. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4087215
> 
> 
> Also grabbed a coin purse. I was debating the charm that matches, but to me the charm seemed a bit dull. It didn’t really capture the vibrancy of the colors as well. The design works great for this little coin pouch though. Also, it’s smooth leather. At the outlets in a sea of cross grain I’m likely to buy anything glove-tanned!
> 
> View attachment 4087217


I do agree cross grain is awful


----------



## LaurenR17

elvisfan4life said:


> I do agree cross grain is awful



I tried to like it. I really need a new wallet and I looked at all they had, one was a perfect color but I just can’t. I couldn’t bring myself to buy anything Minnie Mouse for the same reason.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I love the Forest color. I do not the color is that shiny on this color. I totally understand about owning to many bags. I have 6 Nomads now. I do not own that many Rogues, which is one of my favorite bags.


Yes, that is what bothers me about it, I think....the shiny gold.  I love the burnishing and color green.  It is almost like it glows.  But I do have too many bags and if the gold will be a deterrent, I may return.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LaurenR17 said:


> I tried to like it. I really need a new wallet and I looked at all they had, one was a perfect color but I just can’t. I couldn’t bring myself to buy anything Minnie Mouse for the same reason.


Absolutely same here I loved the Mickey collection as it was glovetanned


----------



## CoachMaven

Cross grain is the worst. If you are going to go that route, at least bring back the old saffiano, that at least was more durable.


----------



## LVforValentine

CoachMaven said:


> You too? I have had that same obsession since a young child. I want to head over there today just to see it all.


I don't know what it is about them, they just make me smile. 


whateve said:


> Here's one on ebay (not my listing) https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-FLAM...026819&hash=item1cad5ba325:g:zCUAAOSw3uFbEhoX


Thanks! I'll definitely have to make the trip now, I was hoping I wouldn't like it (I definitely don't need another bag charm) but it's sweet.


----------



## pianolize

SEWDimples said:


> Went to the outlet twice this week to pick up my orders. Here's all the stuff I purchased.
> 
> Minnie Mouse watch
> View attachment 4086648
> 
> 
> Nomads (Keep Cerise and Forest, giving Black to a friend)
> 
> View attachment 4086651
> 
> 
> 
> Bag charms and pins
> View attachment 4086650


What GORGEOUS shades!!!



balen.girl said:


> My new Rogue 25 in Primrose.. [emoji178]
> View attachment 4086958


 I love primrose. Wanted the 17 but they're out 



LVforValentine said:


> Did you happen to see the flamingo bag charm? I'm wondering if it looks the same as the pin. I have a flamingo obsession and I'm trying to talk myself out of the drive to the outlet for 2 small items (which it won't end up being just 2)
> I love the aloha pin too, would look great on a jean jacket.


 Me too, I love the pin!!!



LaurenR17 said:


> Well we had to sneak to the outlet and snag a hibiscus charm. Was a little sad it’s not leather, but it’s so pretty and perfectly summer, Miss Blue insisted. She demands everything with GHW. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087215
> 
> 
> Also grabbed a coin purse. I was debating the charm that matches, but to me the charm seemed a bit dull. It didn’t really capture the vibrancy of the colors as well. The design works great for this little coin pouch though. Also, it’s smooth leather. At the outlets in a sea of cross grain I’m likely to buy anything glove-tanned!
> 
> View attachment 4087217


 is this mineral or dark denim?



CoachMaven said:


> Cross grain is the worst. If you are going to go that route, at least bring back the old saffiano, that at least was more durable.


Could someone pls post the difference? I'm getting confused...


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> What GORGEOUS shades!!!
> 
> I love primrose. Wanted the 17 but they're out
> 
> Me too, I love the pin!!!
> 
> is this mineral or dark denim?
> 
> 
> Could someone pls post the difference? I'm getting confused...


saffiano is heavier duty, doesn't bend as easily. Saffiano was originally developed by Prada. I believe Coach uses cross-grain leather because once they apply the grain texture to the leather, it hides all kinds of imperfections, allowing them to use cheaper hides. And because the leather is thinner than saffiano, it also saves money.


----------



## LaurenR17

pianolize said:


> is this mineral or dark denim?



The rogue is dark denim


----------



## SEWDimples

LVforValentine said:


> Did you happen to see the flamingo bag charm? I'm wondering if it looks the same as the pin. I have a flamingo obsession and I'm trying to talk myself out of the drive to the outlet for 2 small items (which it won't end up being just 2)
> I love the aloha pin too, would look great on a jean jacket.


No, I did not. I love pins for jean and cotton jackets.



Bagmedic said:


> That Minnie Mouse watch is adorable!  Love her red shoes!


Thanks! I love all the details, including how how hands are used to tell the hour and minute.


----------



## pianolize

whateve said:


> saffiano is heavier duty, doesn't bend as easily. Saffiano was originally developed by Prada. I believe Coach uses cross-grain leather because once they apply the grain texture to the leather, it hides all kinds of imperfections, allowing them to use cheaper hides. And because the leather is thinner than saffiano, it also saves money.





LaurenR17 said:


> The rogue is dark denim


OH!! (on both counts, thx!)


----------



## brittkilluh

View attachment 4087608
View attachment 4087609


Found this beautiful nomad at my local consignment shop for $75 NWT!! Crossbody strap was still wrapped, dust bag was untouched, I couldn’t believe it! This is actually my first Nomad and despite the amazing deal, I’m not sure it’s love yet or not? 

Would any Nomad lovers mind telling me your pros and cons? 

I want to love her so much especially because the color is just so stunning.


----------



## whateve

brittkilluh said:


> View attachment 4087594
> View attachment 4087595
> 
> 
> Found this beautiful nomad at my local consignment shop for $75 NWT!! Crossbody strap was still wrapped, dust bag was untouched, I couldn’t believe it! This is actually my first Nomad and despite the amazing deal, I’m not sure it’s love yet or not?
> 
> Would any Nomad lovers mind telling me your pros and cons?
> 
> I want to love her so much especially because the color is just so stunning.


I can't see your pictures. What color is it?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I can't see your pictures. What color is it?


I can see the pics! Looks green to me.


----------



## brittkilluh

whateve said:


> I can't see your pictures. What color is it?



I’m trying to fix the photos but I’m not sure how, I apologize. But it is burnished forest green!


----------



## brittkilluh

whateve said:


> I can't see your pictures. What color is it?





I optimized it hopefully that will allow it to be viewable [emoji23]


----------



## brittkilluh

houseof999 said:


> I can see the pics! Looks green to me.



Yes burnished forest green!! [emoji172]


----------



## pianolize

brittkilluh said:


> View attachment 4087612
> 
> I optimized it hopefully that will allow it to be viewable [emoji23]


Wow, gorg color!


----------



## whateve

brittkilluh said:


> View attachment 4087612
> 
> I optimized it hopefully that will allow it to be viewable [emoji23]


Now I can see them! It's beautiful!


----------



## Bagmedic

brittkilluh said:


> View attachment 4087608
> View attachment 4087609
> 
> 
> Found this beautiful nomad at my local consignment shop for $75 NWT!! Crossbody strap was still wrapped, dust bag was untouched, I couldn’t believe it! This is actually my first Nomad and despite the amazing deal, I’m not sure it’s love yet or not?
> 
> Would any Nomad lovers mind telling me your pros and cons?
> 
> I want to love her so much especially because the color is just so stunning.


I love the Nomad and find it fits more than it looks like it will.  It will get softer.  I just bought it at the outlet for $148.5o so you got a great deal!  Mine didn't have the dust bag so you got a bonus!  I love the color and can see it as a great pop of color in the fall and winter with charcoal greys to brighten up the dark winter wardrobe.  I'm not fond of the bright gold hardware but think if I carry with the Coach logo against my body, it won't be as noticeable.  That's my only reason for considering returning....well....that and the fact I really have way too many bags!  But what is one more???!!!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I love the Nomad and find it fits more than it looks like it will.  It will get softer.  I just bought it at the outlet for $148.5o so you got a great deal!  Mine didn't have the dust bag so you got a bonus!  I love the color and can see it as a great pop of color in the fall and winter with charcoal greys to brighten up the dark winter wardrobe.  I'm not fond of the bright gold hardware but think if I carry with the Coach logo against my body, it won't be as noticeable.  That's my only reason for considering returning....well....that and the fact I really have way too many bags!  But what is one more???!!!


I saw a woman today carrying what I thought was a Chelsea but she had her hand over the logo. I was wondering if she did that on purpose.


----------



## brittkilluh

Bagmedic said:


> I love the Nomad and find it fits more than it looks like it will.  It will get softer.  I just bought it at the outlet for $148.5o so you got a great deal!  Mine didn't have the dust bag so you got a bonus!  I love the color and can see it as a great pop of color in the fall and winter with charcoal greys to brighten up the dark winter wardrobe.  I'm not fond of the bright gold hardware but think if I carry with the Coach logo against my body, it won't be as noticeable.  That's my only reason for considering returning....well....that and the fact I really have way too many bags!  But what is one more???!!!



Wow, I’m even more grateful for my bargain now! When I opened it and saw the dust bag I couldn’t believe it was still there! Coach isn’t a very popular brand in my city from what I can tell unfortunately so to find anything from recent collections is a miracle in and of itself to me lol. 

The bright gold hardware is what I’m finding myself not very fond of! I generally lean towards gunmetal/silver hardware and the bright gold is just very out of the box for me. But I’m thinking that could be a good thing! Add a little something different to my norm lol. It’s such a gorgeous bag I think the shape is just unusual for me.


----------



## SEWDimples

brittkilluh said:


> View attachment 4087612
> 
> I optimized it hopefully that will allow it to be viewable [emoji23]


Congrats on your great deal! It looks like the Nomad crossbody. Does it have a zipped closure instead of snap closure? I just purchased the full size Burnished Forest Nomad from the outlet for $134. I now own 6 Nomads. One of my favorite Coach bags. Hope you decide to keep it.


----------



## lovingmybags

Bagmedic said:


> I love the Nomad and find it fits more than it looks like it will.  It will get softer.  I just bought it at the outlet for $148.5o so you got a great deal!  Mine didn't have the dust bag so you got a bonus!  I love the color and can see it as a great pop of color in the fall and winter with charcoal greys to brighten up the dark winter wardrobe.  I'm not fond of the bright gold hardware but think if I carry with the Coach logo against my body, it won't be as noticeable.  That's my only reason for considering returning....well....that and the fact I really have way too many bags!  But what is one more???!!!



I do exactly what you describe, wear the Nomad with the gold logo facing me.  Makes for a discreet and beautiful bag then!


----------



## Mcandy

I just bought a coach x disney minnie mouse mini backpack for 197 cad. Used to be 350 cad. I thought it was saffiano leather but now im not sure, it might be a coated canvas,.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mcandy said:


> I just bought a coach x disney minnie mouse mini backpack for 197 cad. Used to be 350 cad. I thought it was saffiano leather but now im not sure, it might be a coated canvas,.


Most of the Minnie stuff is cross grain i think


----------



## brittkilluh

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats on your great deal! It looks like the Nomad crossbody. Does it have a zipped closure instead of snap closure? I just purchased the full size Burnished Forest Nomad from the outlet for $134. I now own 6 Nomads. One of my favorite Coach bags. Hope you decide to keep it.



Yes it is zippered and has a crossbody strap! I filled it last night and was actually shocked at how much it held. I think I am leaning towards keeping her, I can’t get over how beautiful this color is!


----------



## Bagmedic

brittkilluh said:


> Yes it is zippered and has a crossbody strap! I filled it last night and was actually shocked at how much it held. I think I am leaning towards keeping her, I can’t get over how beautiful this color is!


The color definitely is different than anything I've ever seen and the burnishing makes it look ethereal like it glows!  That's why I'm thinking of keeping mine.


----------



## tealocean

brittkilluh said:


> View attachment 4087612
> 
> I optimized it hopefully that will allow it to be viewable [emoji23]


That is a gorgeous color especially with the burnished edges!! What a find!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I saw a woman today carrying what I thought was a Chelsea but she had her hand over the logo. I was wondering if she did that on purpose.


Sometimes I have the logo facing me. I don't mind the tiny logo too much, it's small and pretty to me, but I love the bags more without them. I'm going to try not to think about it though and just enjoy.


----------



## brittkilluh

tealocean said:


> That is a gorgeous color especially with the burnished edges!! What a find!



Thank you! I walked in and saw it almost shining through the glass case they had her in and knew she was destined to come home with me! I’m still in awe of the price I got her for, even more so after looking on the bay! Considering myself a very lucky lady. [emoji847]


----------



## anthrosphere

I just received this from Coach SF. What do you guys think? I am little disappointed by it because I was hoping the yellow heart will be much brighter. It looked bright when the SA in my local store (not in SF) showed me the website on his iPad. I don’t know, I’m conflicted. I do love how soft and cute the pouch is though, I may want another one in a blue color.

I am going to stare at it a little longer and see if I’ll warm up to it. Otherwise, I may have to find it a new home, sadly. Sigh.


----------



## LaurenR17

anthrosphere said:


> I just received this from Coach SF. What do you guys think? I am little disappointed by it because I was hoping the yellow heart will be much brighter. It looked bright when the SA in my local store (not in SF) showed me the website on his iPad. I don’t know, I’m conflicted. I do love how soft and cute the pouch is though, I may want another one in a blue color.
> 
> I am going to stare at it a little longer and see if I’ll warm up to it. Otherwise I sadly may have to find it a new home. Sigh.



I think it’s really cute! I love the color combination you’ve made. Have you taken it out yet? When I got my soho my stomach sank, but once I put an outfit together (I have to stop opening my coach boxes in my pjs. They never look good in the mirror with pjs!) and took her out for the day I was in love. 

I’d say give it a chance, at least. Very pretty and unique little splash of sunshine [emoji16] definitely inspires me to play around with a similar color combo.


----------



## Ireiki4u

It’s love. I love the glitter eyes, not fond of the hardware color, however I like how it looks altogether.


----------



## pianolize

Ireiki4u said:


> It’s love. I love the glitter eyes, not fond of the hardware color, however I like how it looks altogether.
> 
> View attachment 4090397
> View attachment 4090398
> View attachment 4090399


 Hilarious bag, I love it!!! 

As for me, this just arrived!!! 
(Though, I'm really aggravated since I'd spent hours arranging for signature delivery and it was just sitting there on the floor outside my door...)


----------



## pianolize

anthrosphere said:


> I just received this from Coach SF. What do you guys think? I am little disappointed by it because I was hoping the yellow heart will be much brighter. It looked bright when the SA in my local store (not in SF) showed me the website on his iPad. I don’t know, I’m conflicted. I do love how soft and cute the pouch is though, I may want another one in a blue color.
> 
> I am going to stare at it a little longer and see if I’ll warm up to it. Otherwise, I may have to find it a new home, sadly. Sigh.


I agree, I'd be really disappointed if I thought the yellow wouldn't be as mustard-y. But this combo is actually fine too (once you get over your original expectation... But I agree that brighter would be more in-line with the character of this bag!)


----------



## tealocean

anthrosphere said:


> I just received this from Coach SF. What do you guys think? I am little disappointed by it because I was hoping the yellow heart will be much brighter. It looked bright when the SA in my local store (not in SF) showed me the website on his iPad. I don’t know, I’m conflicted. I do love how soft and cute the pouch is though, I may want another one in a blue color.
> 
> I am going to stare at it a little longer and see if I’ll warm up to it. Otherwise, I may have to find it a new home, sadly. Sigh.


I think it's really cute, but I feel the same way about the warm yellow and would want it to be brighter to look better with my wardrobe. If it bugs you, I'd exchange it for another color. Did it grow on you?


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> Hilarious bag, I love it!!!
> 
> As for me, this just arrived!!!
> (Though, I'm really aggravated since I'd spent hours arranging for signature delivery and it was just sitting there on the floor outside my door...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090451


Beautiful! The color is so soothing too!


----------



## anthrosphere

LaurenR17 said:


> I think it’s really cute! I love the color combination you’ve made. Have you taken it out yet? When I got my soho my stomach sank, but once I put an outfit together (I have to stop opening my coach boxes in my pjs. They never look good in the mirror with pjs!) and took her out for the day I was in love.
> 
> I’d say give it a chance, at least. Very pretty and unique little splash of sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely inspires me to play around with a similar color combo.



Thanks you! I haven’t used it yet, but I might do it later this week. I will play around with it and see if I can work with my wardrobe too!

And yes, when I saw the yellow heart online I wanted the same idea: a little splash of sunshine with the brightest yellow heart. What a bummer.



tealocean said:


> I think it's really cute, but I feel the same way about the warm yellow and would want it to be brighter to look better with my wardrobe. If it bugs you, I'd exchange it for another color. Did it grow on you?



My pouch was made through the Coach Create feature on the website, so I don’t think I can return it. I haven’t warmed up to it yet, I might need some more time to think it over.



LaurenR17 said:


> Well we had to sneak to the outlet and snag a hibiscus charm. Was a little sad it’s not leather, but it’s so pretty and perfectly summer, Miss Blue insisted. She demands everything with GHW. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4087215
> 
> View attachment 4087217



OMG I want that charm! My outlet sadly didn't carry it. I did get the flat leather one which looked okay but not as gorgeous as yours. I may need to make an extra 50 minute trip to the other outlet further away from me and see if they carry it. Looks so gorgeous on your lovely Rogue.


----------



## anthrosphere

oops. I forgot I posted here. Ignore. ^_^;;


----------



## pianolize

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! The color is so soothing too!


Thanks- that's exactly what I thought- I own NOTHING this color!!! It's a total anomaly of a bag & color for me... I put it next to my other handful of blues/greens (all are VERY vibrant & saturated)- it's definitely the odd one out!


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> Thanks- that's exactly what I thought- I own NOTHING this color!!! It's a total anomaly of a bag & color for me... I put it next to my other handful of blues/greens (all are VERY vibrant & saturated)- it's definitely the odd one out!


I have one odd for me bag like that (dark turquoise) with that soothing vibe, but mine is more of a soothing fall. Yours looks more like summer. I love yours!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! The color is so soothing too!


I have the crossbody clutch in marine and love the color so much that I'm actually thinking about painting my bathroom in that color! I have been using it daily for the last two weeks if not more.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I have the crossbody clutch in marine and love the color so much that I'm actually thinking about painting my bathroom in that color! I have been using it daily for the last two weeks if not more.


This would be a gorgeous spa wall color! I haven't seen this Marine color in person and was hoping I wouldn't like it so much.


----------



## Bagmedic

pianolize said:


> Hilarious bag, I love it!!!
> 
> As for me, this just arrived!!!
> (Though, I'm really aggravated since I'd spent hours arranging for signature delivery and it was just sitting there on the floor outside my door...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090451


I ordered this today in the 25 to see how I like it.  I need a few bags in the 25 size category and this color seems versatile.  I saw it at the store last week.  I find the store lighting can make a bag look different so time to order and see at home!


----------



## pianolize

tealocean said:


> I have one odd for me bag like that (dark turquoise) with that soothing vibe, but mine is more of a soothing fall. Yours looks more like summer. I love yours!





houseof999 said:


> I have the crossbody clutch in marine and love the color so much that I'm actually thinking about painting my bathroom in that color! I have been using it daily for the last two weeks if not more.





tealocean said:


> This would be a gorgeous spa wall color! I haven't seen this Marine color in person and was hoping I wouldn't like it so much.





Bagmedic said:


> I ordered this today in the 25 to see how I like it.  I need a few bags in the 25 size category and this color seems versatile.  I saw it at the store last week.  I find the store lighting can make a bag look different so time to order and see at home!


It's so true- such a gorgeous color! Though, I'm still iffy about having it on a bag! It reminds me of the seaside home I dream of furnishing! 

Oddly enough, I have seen this color on a bag but it wasn't on my favorite 25!  I think I'll have to look at it for a while, as I was concerned it would sell out.

Last year I was on the hunt for a vibrant green-blue bag, which I never found. Though this definitely isn't it, it's a nice summer version! Reminds me of robin eggs.
As for the color IRL, it's much lighter than I'd anticipated, which is preferable. My ceiling light needs repair, so maybe it will be different in better lighting!


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> It's so true- such a gorgeous color! Though, I'm still iffy about having it on a bag! It reminds me of the seaside home I dream of furnishing!
> 
> Oddly enough, I have seen this color on a bag but it wasn't on my favorite 25!  I think I'll have to look at it for a while, as I was concerned it would sell out.
> 
> Last year I was on the hunt for a vibrant green-blue bag, which I never found. Though this definitely isn't it, it's a nice summer version! Reminds me of robin eggs.
> As for the color IRL, it's much lighter than I'd anticipated, which is preferable. My ceiling light needs repair, so maybe it will be different in better lighting!


I am the same way - love to decorate (and dream of decorating) in the soothing, serene shades, but I want to wear the vibrant ones because they look better on me. I've realized that calmer bags can be much more versatile though; so I'm happy to have a few. If you haven't seen any of the color "Turquoise" bags Coach had in the past couple years, that might be the bright shade you're looking for.  Have fun deciding about this beauty!


----------



## balen.girl

I read somewhere in this forum, they will discontinue Bandit. I like the style and I love the leather. I need to have it.. [emoji178]
Black Bandit with flower pouch..





I don’t need another card wallet or another SLG. But i just love the glitter details.. [emoji7]


----------



## balen.girl

Group photo.. [emoji846]


----------



## Sarah03

balen.girl said:


> I read somewhere in this forum, they will discontinue Bandit. I like the style and I love the leather. I need to have it.. [emoji178]
> Black Bandit with flower pouch..
> View attachment 4092121
> 
> View attachment 4092122
> 
> 
> I don’t need another card wallet or another SLG. But i just love the glitter details.. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4092124
> 
> View attachment 4092125
> 
> View attachment 4092126



Congrats on your new bandit! It looks like a very comfortable bag. I fell in love with the card cases for the same reason- I absolutely couldn’t resist the glitter or metallic lining! 
Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## zjones

Charlie 27 in chalk, double billfold wallet in chalk with Rexy, chalk/rainbow Uni charm, white Putnam loafers, and a “what’s in my bag” shot.


----------



## bluesh4rk

zjones said:


> Charlie 27 in chalk, double billfold wallet in chalk with Rexy, chalk/rainbow Uni charm, white Putnam loafers, and a “what’s in my bag” shot.


  Everything looks so awesome! I really like the uni charm on the white bag.  I especially love your wallet. My husband has a similar wallet in yellow with a blue Rexy! He really likes it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

zjones said:


> Charlie 27 in chalk, double billfold wallet in chalk with Rexy, chalk/rainbow Uni charm, white Putnam loafers, and a “what’s in my bag” shot.
> 
> View attachment 4092264
> View attachment 4092265
> View attachment 4092266



That wallet is awesome!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

balen.girl said:


> I read somewhere in this forum, they will discontinue Bandit. I like the style and I love the leather. I need to have it.. [emoji178]
> Black Bandit with flower pouch..
> View attachment 4092121
> 
> View attachment 4092122
> 
> 
> I don’t need another card wallet or another SLG. But i just love the glitter details.. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4092124
> 
> View attachment 4092125
> 
> View attachment 4092126


lol we are all different i don't get The glitter edge stuff at all spoils it for me


----------



## CoachMaven

zjones said:


> Charlie 27 in chalk, double billfold wallet in chalk with Rexy, chalk/rainbow Uni charm, white Putnam loafers, and a “what’s in my bag” shot.
> 
> View attachment 4092264
> View attachment 4092265
> View attachment 4092266


Love all these! I want the unicorn charm, I have a feeling I am just going to suck it up and buy it soon. I also have been on a white loafer kick. I just found a pair recently on Clark's website that look super cute.


----------



## ZSP

oops...wrong thread


----------



## pianolize

This sale is killing me!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Sarah03 said:


> Congrats on your new bandit! It looks like a very comfortable bag. I fell in love with the card cases for the same reason- I absolutely couldn’t resist the glitter or metallic lining!
> Enjoy your new goodies!



Thank you dear.. No regret on the glitter, I just love it. [emoji846]



elvisfan4life said:


> lol we are all different i don't get The glitter edge stuff at all spoils it for me



Yes different people have different taste, and its good to be different.. [emoji6]


----------



## Teagaggle

I'm so in love with this bag, it borders on obscene. It gives me life! Stared at it in my passenger seat way too much today.


----------



## LaVisioneer

OhHelloDoll said:


> I don't think coach has done a silver strap in a couple years. I ended up ordering this one off Amazon. The chain is nice and heavy, but it's flat so it doesn't match the chain on my Nolita exactly. However for the price I'm happy with it. There are other ones on Amazon or etsy too that might match better.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KA1MMVS?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t1



I saw silver and gold chain crossbody straps in person at a Coach outlet. I have never seen them listed during the Coach outlet online sales. They are the same strap that comes with the chain crossbody/wallet made for the outlets. The dog leash clip is rather small, so it would not work for very thick metal rings. It's thinner than the Dinky chain straps sold by regular Coach. I don't know the item #. 

I also saw silver shoulder (not crossbody) straps at Nordstrom rack: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...rk-lou-rolo-chain-shoulder-strap?color=SILVER


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> I saw silver and gold chain crossbody straps in person at a Coach outlet. I have never seen them listed during the Coach outlet online sales. They are the same strap that comes with the chain crossbody/wallet made for the outlets. The dog leash clip is rather small, so it would not work for very thick metal rings. It's thinner than the Dinky chain straps sold by regular Coach. I don't know the item #.
> 
> I also saw silver shoulder (not crossbody) straps at Nordstrom rack: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...rk-lou-rolo-chain-shoulder-strap?color=SILVER



Coincidentally, the gold chain strap is on the current FOS sale on clearance!  I’ve never seen one there before (but saw them at the outlet). I snagged one lol If the silver would have been on I would have grabbed it too. I have a gunmetal one that came on my hologram WOC. It’s not really a WOC haha but similar and I can’t remember the name. But I get a TON of use out of the gunmetal one, the bag was worth it just for that!


----------



## Sarah03

Tearose Soho!


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> I'm so in love with this bag, it borders on obscene. It gives me life! Stared at it in my passenger seat way too much today.
> View attachment 4092592



This one is stunning!! More pics, please!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Syren

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4092601
> View attachment 4092602
> 
> Tearose Soho!



I love the oxblood on the side!  Gorgeous congrats!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Syren said:


> Coincidentally, the gold chain strap is on the current FOS sale on clearance!  I’ve never seen one there before (but saw them at the outlet). I snagged one lol If the silver would have been on I would have grabbed it too. I have a gunmetal one that came on my hologram WOC. It’s not really a WOC haha but similar and I can’t remember the name. But I get a TON of use out of the gunmetal one, the bag was worth it just for that!



Good to know!

I have two of the chain crossbody wallets from the outlet - one with silver hardware (the pink one in my profile photo) and one with gold. FYI - the dogleash clips fit on my legacy Penny and vintage Regina but not on the Faye. I guess the Faye has thicker rings.  But the dog leash clips do fit through the rings on many styles of bags so you can use the thin chain straps to double up and make a shoulder strap and some bags. 

I wish the sale had free shipping currently!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> This one is stunning!! More pics, please!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Don't have to ask my twice 
Love the details...


----------



## christinemliu

Coach card case, purchased from the Factory store in Settlers Green, North Conway, NH for $16 today:


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> Good to know!
> 
> I have two of the chain crossbody wallets from the outlet - one with silver hardware (the pink one in my profile photo) and one with gold. FYI - the dogleash clips fit on my legacy Penny and vintage Regina but not on the Faye. I guess the Faye has thicker rings.  But the dog leash clips do fit through the rings on many styles of bags so you can use the thin chain straps to double up and make a shoulder strap and some bags.
> 
> I wish the sale had free shipping currently!



I like using my chain strap on the nolita style wristlets!  Turns them into cute little mini bags. Good idea about doubling them up, I’ll have to remember that [emoji1]


----------



## pianolize

Huh! Good point, thx @LaVisioneer !


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Don't have to ask my twice
> Love the details...
> View attachment 4092635
> View attachment 4092636
> View attachment 4092637
> View attachment 4092638


I'm eyeing this concept in the Cooper.  I just started to like the Cooper when I saw it last week.  Would love to see them side by side IRL!


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> I'm eyeing this concept in the Cooper.  I just started to like the Cooper when I saw it last week.  Would love to see them side by side IRL!


Yes, I like the Cooper as well but it's a bit too structured for me.


----------



## LVforValentine

Super excited to grab some of the flamingo stuff from the outlet today! To be totally honest I'm not sure about the phone sticker, has anyone used one? Do they hold on? 
I really love the hibiscus fob, its gorgeous. There were only 2 left in my store and I can see why.


----------



## Sarah03

Syren said:


> I love the oxblood on the side!  Gorgeous congrats!


Thank you!


Teagaggle said:


> Don't have to ask my twice
> Love the details...
> View attachment 4092635
> View attachment 4092636
> View attachment 4092637
> View attachment 4092638


Oh wow! This is so so pretty, and it will be even better when it starts to slouch! I love that the front rivets are tea roses!


----------



## SEWDimples

balen.girl said:


> Group photo.. [emoji846]
> View attachment 4092132


I really love the Bandit. This bag was under the radar for me, but not anymore. Enjoy. I like glitter edge as well. 



zjones said:


> Charlie 27 in chalk, double billfold wallet in chalk with Rexy, chalk/rainbow Uni charm, white Putnam loafers, and a “what’s in my bag” shot.
> 
> View attachment 4092264
> View attachment 4092265
> View attachment 4092266


Congrats! All you items are adorable. Enjoy!



pianolize said:


> View attachment 4092560
> 
> This sale is killing me!!!


I think it is killing a lot of us. I love the Rogue in this color. Enjoy.



Teagaggle said:


> I'm so in love with this bag, it borders on obscene. It gives me life! Stared at it in my passenger seat way too much today.
> View attachment 4092592



I totally understand why. It is gorgeous. I'm really hope them make the regular size Rogue in Blue with rivets. If not, I will have to consider the Cooper.



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4092601
> View attachment 4092602
> 
> Tearose Soho!


Very nice. I love the color and details. Enjoy.



Teagaggle said:


> Don't have to ask my twice
> Love the details...
> View attachment 4092635
> View attachment 4092636
> View attachment 4092637
> View attachment 4092638


Thanks for posting the additional pictures.


----------



## Gaby Torres

I went shopping today and couldn’t resist


----------



## YuYu90

Needed a little retail therapy after tonight's hockey game. Purchased these bag charms from the SAS. Was eyeing some of the rogues, but managed to hold out.


----------



## Syren

YuYu90 said:


> Needed a little retail therapy after tonight's hockey game. Purchased these bag charms from the SAS. Was eyeing some of the rogues, but managed to hold out.



I have the link charm it’s so great!  Omg I love your Las Vegas hang tag [emoji7] They look so perfect together.


----------



## whateve

YuYu90 said:


> Needed a little retail therapy after tonight's hockey game. Purchased these bag charms from the SAS. Was eyeing some of the rogues, but managed to hold out.


Which store in Las Vegas did you get the Las Vegas hangtag?


----------



## Loco4Coco

My new love!


----------



## cuppateatime

Loco4Coco said:


> My new love!


Love the brass!


----------



## YuYu90

whateve said:


> Which store in Las Vegas did you get the Las Vegas hangtag?


The one in Caesar's....I haven't seen it at the other stores


----------



## whateve

YuYu90 said:


> The one in Caesar's....I haven't seen it at the other stores


Great! Thanks! I always go to both stores in Caesars when I'm in Vegas, and I'll be there in about a week.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Received my bags today. I love the bandit and tea rose rogue, not sure about the blue rogue. I did not read it close enough it’s suede, and also has a funky smell.


----------



## SEWDimples

Ireiki4u said:


> Received my bags today. I love the bandit and tea rose rogue, not sure about the blue rogue. I did not read it close enough it’s suede, and also has a funky smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093689
> View attachment 4093688
> View attachment 4093687


Congrats! Love your new bags, especially the violet Bandit. If you do not like the smell of the Blue Suede Rogue, return it. Enjoy!


----------



## balen.girl

Ireiki4u said:


> Received my bags today. I love the bandit and tea rose rogue, not sure about the blue rogue. I did not read it close enough it’s suede, and also has a funky smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093689
> View attachment 4093688
> View attachment 4093687



I love your new Bandit. I also just got one in black. I wish my local store offer more selection of Bandit. Enjoy yours..! [emoji6]


----------



## YuYu90

I'm really enjoying the summer line in the outlet right now. I originally asked if the pool floats that they used to decorate the store were for sale and they weren't. But this week I came across these!


----------



## MonsieurMode

YuYu90 said:


> I'm really enjoying the summer line in the outlet right now. I originally asked if the pool floats that they used to decorate the store were for sale and they weren't. But this week I came across these!



Woah! How much?


----------



## YuYu90

MonsieurMode said:


> Woah! How much?


$50 with 60% off. Came out to $20.


----------



## Syren

YuYu90 said:


> $50 with 60% off. Came out to $20.



The float is adorable!  If I had a pool I’d be running to my outlet right now [emoji23] I really like the shark print, the colors were a good choice.


----------



## LVforValentine

YuYu90 said:


> I'm really enjoying the summer line in the outlet right now. I originally asked if the pool floats that they used to decorate the store were for sale and they weren't. But this week I came across these!


OK I totally rolled my eyes when I saw these but omg I need one. I didn't realize they were clear on one side. This looks a million times better than I expected! Back to the outlet I go!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Don't have to ask my twice
> Love the details...
> View attachment 4092635
> View attachment 4092636
> View attachment 4092637
> View attachment 4092638


Truly a beauty!


----------



## pianolize

tealocean said:


> I have one odd for me bag like that (dark turquoise) with that soothing vibe, but mine is more of a soothing fall. Yours looks more like summer. I love yours!





tealocean said:


> This would be a gorgeous spa wall color! I haven't seen this Marine color in person and was hoping I wouldn't like it so much.





Bagmedic said:


> I ordered this today in the 25 to see how I like it.  I need a few bags in the 25 size category and this color seems versatile.  I saw it at the store last week.  I find the store lighting can make a bag look different so time to order and see at home!





tealocean said:


> I am the same way - love to decorate (and dream of decorating) in the soothing, serene shades, but I want to wear the vibrant ones because they look better on me. I've realized that calmer bags can be much more versatile though; so I'm happy to have a few. If you haven't seen any of the color "Turquoise" bags Coach had in the past couple years, that might be the bright shade you're looking for.  Have fun deciding about this beauty!


So just wanted to mention that I just happened to be in a waterfront house completely decorated with shells and THIS EXACT MARINE COLOR!!! Even all the dishes were this gorgeous color. So of course all I could think of was 'I can't wait to carry that new blue bag!!!'  (and figure out how to acquire my own waterfront house to decorate...)


----------



## tealocean

Ireiki4u said:


> Received my bags today. I love the bandit and tea rose rogue, not sure about the blue rogue. I did not read it close enough it’s suede, and also has a funky smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093689
> View attachment 4093688
> View attachment 4093687


Beautiful! I really like your Bandit!


----------



## tealocean

Loco4Coco said:


> My new love!


That looks huggable! I love the charm!


----------



## emchhardy

My new baby at work today.


----------



## Loco4Coco

Need a serious ban!


----------



## whateve

Loco4Coco said:


> Need a serious ban!


Pretty! What is this color called?


----------



## Loco4Coco

whateve said:


> Pretty! What is this color called?



It’s chalk


----------



## houseof999

Loco4Coco said:


> Need a serious ban!


I thought this was a pale blue with ivory/cream color handles! Lol!


----------



## Teagaggle

Loco4Coco said:


> Need a serious ban!


Bag twins! Isn't it just TDF! Congrats!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I thought this was a pale blue with ivory/cream color handles! Lol!


Me too!


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> I thought this was a pale blue with ivory/cream color handles! Lol!


Me too, it totally doesn't look like 'just chalk'!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

pianolize said:


> Me too, it totally doesn't look like 'just chalk'!!!


OMG, it's the striped dress debate all over again! LOL...its chalk!


----------



## Winterfell5

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, it's the striped dress debate all over again! LOL...its chalk!


Gorgeous bag, and it looks just like Chalk to me!!


----------



## sugarj1981

Sunshine [emoji3]


----------



## LVforValentine

sugarj1981 said:


> Sunshine [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097141


Omg that yellow! Stunning.


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, it's the striped dress debate all over again! LOL...its chalk!


Lol! It's definitely the lighting that's making me think the color was different. My first thought was right that it's chalk because that's the only light color that I know it comes in for now. But when @whateve asked what color is it, I had to look again and focus on what color the bag looks like in the picture. Then I saw that it looks blue and cream in the picture. Lol!


----------



## pianolize

sugarj1981 said:


> Sunshine [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097141


 I love it!!! So happy!!!


----------



## Esquared72

My one indulgence from the sale was just delivered. And these are so ridiculously comfortable! I’m in love...so glad I got them.


----------



## zjones

I needed a pair of black slip-ons that weren’t super dressy. Enter the Crosby Signature Buckle Driver:


----------



## SEWDimples

sugarj1981 said:


> Sunshine [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097141


This a great color. So bright and fun.



eehlers said:


> View attachment 4097862
> 
> My one indulgence from the sale was just delivered. And these are so ridiculously comfortable! I’m in love...so glad I got them.


These look so comfy.



zjones said:


> I needed a pair of black slip-ons that weren’t super dressy. Enter the Crosby Signature Buckle Driver:
> 
> View attachment 4097863
> View attachment 4097864


These look comfy too.


----------



## lovebags00

sugarj1981 said:


> Sunshine [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097141



Love this color!!


----------



## Syren

Just got my last FOS order!  Love these 2 Minnie charms [emoji7] The doll is so sweet, I love her!


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4098841
> 
> Just got my last FOS order!  Love these 2 Minnie charms [emoji7] The doll is so sweet, I love her!


My charm is due to be delivered tomorrow. I love the doll as well. I have all 3 colors.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My charm is due to be delivered tomorrow. I love the doll as well. I have all 3 colors.


Our of curiosity, how much are the doll charms going for and about how tall are they from top of hook to bottom?  What bag are you thinking of using them on?  I have seen them in the store but just haven't been there in a few weeks and not sure I want to drive out there.  I just received my email invite to the online outlet....better late than never.....but as usual....just a tease as I am unable to log in and shop!


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> My charm is due to be delivered tomorrow. I love the doll as well. I have all 3 colors.



They are so cute!  When the collection first released I went to my outlet to see all colors of the doll charms and I couldn’t decide which I liked best [emoji23] Then when they went super cheap FOS only had the navy so my decision was made haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

sugarj1981 said:


> Sunshine [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097141


CRAZY GOOD!!I would LOVE to see your ootd with these!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Our of curiosity, how much are the doll charms going for and about how tall are they from top of hook to bottom?  What bag are you thinking of using them on?  I have seen them in the store but just haven't been there in a few weeks and not sure I want to drive out there.  I just received my email invite to the online outlet....better late than never.....but as usual....just a tease as I am unable to log in and shop!



I purchased 2 for for 50% off and the 3rd one for 60% off. You might want to get to the outlet ASAP. Minnie items are now on clearance, which is 30% off, plus 60% off for most of the store. Also, I had 20% off my entire purchase. I'll post my items real soon.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I purchased 2 for for 50% off and the 3rd one for 60% off. You might want to get to the outlet ASAP. Minnie items are now on clearance, which is 30% off, plus 60% off for most of the store. Also, I had 20% off my entire purchase. I'll post my items real soon.


OK!  I'm just not sure I'd use it because they seemed rather bulky but so ADORABLE!  I'd love to have one of the giant ones that were like $1500 or $2K!


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> Our of curiosity, how much are the doll charms going for and about how tall are they from top of hook to bottom?  What bag are you thinking of using them on?  I have seen them in the store but just haven't been there in a few weeks and not sure I want to drive out there.  I just received my email invite to the online outlet....better late than never.....but as usual....just a tease as I am unable to log in and shop!



I got mine for $56 during the last sale.  From the top of the dog leash clip to her adorable heels is 8.5”. Her height without the clip is about 6.5”. I plan on wearing her on my regular Rogues. I’m going to go post a pic of my rogue with Minnie charm in the bag I’m wearing today thread. It’s big but looks really cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

Stopped by the outlet on my way home because I received a coupon for 20% off my total purchase. My SA called and told me Minnie items are now on clearance for 30% off, plus an additional 60% off most items in the store. Also, thge outlet is now selling small little bag charms like the one that came with the original 1941 Dinkys.

I got this stuff for so cheap.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> OK!  I'm just not sure I'd use it because they seemed rather bulky but so ADORABLE!  I'd love to have one of the giant ones that were like $1500 or $2K!


They would be much cheaper now that Minnie has gone to clearance.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> They would be much cheaper now that Minnie has gone to clearance.


She went to clearance fast!  She's adorable!  I like her much better than Mickey!


----------



## Bagmedic

I may call my outlet tomorrow and see what they have.  I don't think I saw them having them on the online site that can show you stock in their store so I'd have to go there and see if they can order me one.  I hate driving that far these days but it can be a nice outing on a nice day.  I just rarely go there for anything else.


----------



## cuppateatime

SEWDimples said:


> Stopped by the outlet on my way home because I received a coupon for 20% off my total purchase. My SA called and told me Minnie items are now on clearance for 30% off, plus an additional 60% off most items in the store. Also, thge outlet is now selling small little bag charms like the one that came with the original 1941 Dinkys.
> 
> I got this stuff for so cheap.
> 
> View attachment 4099025


Omg, I love those all those shades of pink. Wish I had an outlet near me! And may I ask, are the yellow/tan and pink things pencil cases?


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Stopped by the outlet on my way home because I received a coupon for 20% off my total purchase. My SA called and told me Minnie items are now on clearance for 30% off, plus an additional 60% off most items in the store. Also, thge outlet is now selling small little bag charms like the one that came with the original 1941 Dinkys.
> 
> I got this stuff for so cheap.
> 
> View attachment 4099025



Awesome!  Wish I got that coupon [emoji23] I’d like one of the Minnie wristlets!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Stopped by the outlet on my way home because I received a coupon for 20% off my total purchase. My SA called and told me Minnie items are now on clearance for 30% off, plus an additional 60% off most items in the store. Also, thge outlet is now selling small little bag charms like the one that came with the original 1941 Dinkys.
> 
> I got this stuff for so cheap.
> 
> View attachment 4099025


Oh I love it all! So cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

cuppateatime said:


> Omg, I love those all those shades of pink. Wish I had an outlet near me! And may I ask, are the yellow/tan and pink things pencil cases?


No, they are kisslock wristlets. Hope this picture shows the size better.


----------



## finer_woman

Sale goodies


----------



## finer_woman

sugarj1981 said:


> Sunshine [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097141


Is this flax?


----------



## Syren

finer_woman said:


> Sale goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099273



Ooooooo that Dinky!  Congrats!  Do you have any of the smooth leather Dinky style?  Does the leather feel as soft and nice as those?

I recently bought the Meadowlark Dinky and as a pebbled leather lover I’m surprised how much I love the smooth dinky leather [emoji7] It’s incredible.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> No, they are kisslock wristlets. Hope this picture shows the size better.
> 
> View attachment 4099167



I can’t decide which color I like better!


----------



## sugarj1981

finer_woman said:


> Is this flax?



Yes


----------



## cuppateatime

SEWDimples said:


> No, they are kisslock wristlets. Hope this picture shows the size better.
> 
> View attachment 4099167



Oh wow, I was completely off. Those are too cute. Love the pastels.


----------



## finer_woman

Syren said:


> Ooooooo that Dinky!  Congrats!  Do you have any of the smooth leather Dinky style?  Does the leather feel as soft and nice as those?
> 
> I recently bought the Meadowlark Dinky and as a pebbled leather lover I’m surprised how much I love the smooth dinky leather [emoji7] It’s incredible.


It's not as soft as the glovetanned but still just as nice imo


----------



## Syren

finer_woman said:


> It's not as soft as the glovetanned but still just as nice imo



They probably have to use a certain leather so that it accepts the embossing well it’s beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

My Bandits arrived and my last 2 Minnie items.


----------



## Gaby Torres

My new to me baby   I’m so in love with it.  Needs hangtag tho


----------



## Lucylu29

Gaby Torres said:


> My new to me baby   I’m so in love with it.  Needs hangtag tho



This is so pretty. I love that green. Enjoy!


----------



## Gaby Torres

Lucylu29 said:


> This is so pretty. I love that green. Enjoy!


Thank you. It really is a beautiful green


----------



## murakami95

Shilvi said:


> I also got it in red colorbox, the hardware on mine got peeled off though after several months of wear. Anyone with the same problem?


I haven't used it a lot. The hardware is okay on mine ! Mine has rivets all over the flap.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> My Bandits arrived and my last 2 Minnie items.
> 
> View attachment 4100441
> 
> View attachment 4100453


It's ALL so beautiful! Which color do you love more on the Bandit? I can't decide! The purple would go better with my wardrobe, but I really like the shade of pink and it would go with a lot too. Have fun with your new beauties!


----------



## tealocean

Gaby Torres said:


> My new to me baby   I’m so in love with it.  Needs hangtag tho


Beauty! Burnished edges make me swoon!


----------



## SEWDimples

tealocean said:


> It's ALL so beautiful! Which color do you love more on the Bandit? I can't decide! The purple would go better with my wardrobe, but I really like the shade of pink and it would go with a lot too. Have fun with your new beauties!


Thank you! I love the Dusty Rose color the most. The Violet is beautiful, but not as much as the Dusty Rose. Now I want the Heather Grey suede Bandit.


----------



## anthrosphere

Newpurselove said:


> Pale green rogue 25 I picked up during the Bloomingdale's sale


Thank you for posting pictures of this color in natural daylight. It really is beautiful. I just ordered one for myself, too. So excited to receive my first Rogue 25, can't wait.  Enjoy her, she is gorgeous.


----------



## pianolize

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you for posting pictures of this color in natural daylight. It really is beautiful. I just ordered one for myself, too. So excited to receive my first Rogue 25, can't wait.  Enjoy her, she is gorgeous.


can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bagmedic

sugarj1981 said:


> Yes


Wow!  That is pretty bright for flax.  Flax IRL seems to be very mustard looking.


----------



## Stephg

Couldn’t resist the price on this Bordeaux rogue tote + dusty rose feather charm.


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  That is pretty bright for flax.  Flax IRL seems to be very mustard looking.


The sandals are not flax, it's Canary.


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> The sandals are not flax, it's Canary.


But is the bag flax?  Looks pretty bright for flax but not sure what other color yellow it could be.


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> But is the bag flax?  Looks pretty bright for flax but not sure what other color yellow it could be.


I think the bag is flax. There's another yellow called sunflower but that's much paler than Canary. I was at the boutique where I saw Canary wallets and asked if they had any bags in that rich color and they said no. [emoji20] I would have bought that Canary bag in Chelsea or Rogue 25 if they had any.


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> I think the bag is flax. There's another yellow called sunflower but that's much paler than Canary. I was at the boutique where I saw Canary wallets and asked if they had any bags in that rich color and they said no. [emoji20] I would have bought that Canary bag in Chelsea or Rogue 25 if they had any.


It must photo brighter and maybe with a flash.  I wish it were this color IRL because I ordered a flax Soho to go inside my chalk market tote with the yellow/black prairie flowers but it was way too dull/mustard looking.  I want to be able to carry the market tote but have a smaller bag to pull out that holds my essentials like debit card, keys, etc.  I bought the costmetic case in the 17 size to put the rest of things like lipstick etc.  So I'm still on the hunt for a small bag to put in that market tote....I don't want the Nolita in the same print because it is coated canvas.  I don't buy a lot of coated canvas.  I have a black Soho I guess I can use but wanted yellow to be more summery.  A dinky would be too big to put in there I think so a Soho would be perfect!


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> It must photo brighter and maybe with a flash.  I wish it were this color IRL because I ordered a flax Soho to go inside my chalk market tote with the yellow/black prairie flowers but it was way too dull/mustard looking.  I want to be able to carry the market tote but have a smaller bag to pull out that holds my essentials like debit card, keys, etc.  I bought the costmetic case in the 17 size to put the rest of things like lipstick etc.  So I'm still on the hunt for a small bag to put in that market tote....I don't want the Nolita in the same print because it is coated canvas.  I don't buy a lot of coated canvas.  I have a black Soho I guess I can use but wanted yellow to be more summery.  A dinky would be too big to put in there I think so a Soho would be perfect!


What about a dinkier? That might work but I don't think they make them anymore. What about Kate Spade? They had a lot of bright yellow bags. I like this one but haven't seen the yellow in person. It's also bigger than the Soho. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272975939670


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> What about a dinkier? That might work but I don't think they make them anymore. What about Kate Spade? They had a lot of bright yellow bags. I like this one but haven't seen the yellow in person. It's also bigger than the Soho.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272975939670


That might work.  I am funny though in that I often say pure to the brand I'm carrying.  Sometimes I'll mix a different wallet but feel funny about it....isn't that weird??


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> That might work.  I am funny though in that I often say pure to the brand I'm carrying.  Sometimes I'll mix a different wallet but feel funny about it....isn't that weird??


Lol no brand loyalty is not weird at all. I totally get it. Color matching is a PITA and you are more likely to find it within the brand than not. I was only a Kate Spade girl till I met vintage Coach! I didn't even own 10 KS bags and I still don't.


----------



## keishapie1973

My latest purchases: Dusty Rose & Oxblood Bandits...


----------



## Bagmedic

keishapie1973 said:


> My latest purchases: Dusty Rose & Oxblood Bandits...


That oxblood is next on my Bandit list to get before the sale ends.  When DOES the sale end?  My wallet will breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## tealocean

keishapie1973 said:


> My latest purchases: Dusty Rose & Oxblood Bandits...


Beauties! I especially love the Dusty Rose!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> That oxblood is next on my Bandit list to get before the sale ends.  When DOES the sale end?  My wallet will breathe a sigh of relief!


The F&F sale ends Monday, but SAS continues on for another month.


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> My latest purchases: Dusty Rose & Oxblood Bandits...


Congrats. I love the Bandit, especially Dusty Rose with Tea Rose. I wish I could find the Black version.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

keishapie1973 said:


> My latest purchases: Dusty Rose & Oxblood Bandits...


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

keishapie1973 said:


> My latest purchases: Dusty Rose & Oxblood Bandits...


How heavy are they?


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> My latest purchases: Dusty Rose & Oxblood Bandits...



Aaaah! That Dusty Rose is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Justin petersen

Bought a new Coach luggage piece.  Loving it!  Perfect as a weekender.


----------



## meepabeep

New to me black Kristin Hippie. I had one before,  and it was the only Coach I've ever paid full price for (in 2011). Anyway, I gave it to my Mom a few months ago, because she wanted a new/different bag, and I have a closet full. And I was a good girl, I listed something because I bought the Kristin, lol.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Several months back I picked up a rainbow strap on the Macy’s last act table for $60, which I thought was a pretty good deal at the time when it was still going for $95 to full price else where. I happened by the table again today and found the floral strap for $22.94 and the melon link for $34.94! They also had the light blue link and teal exotic strap. It was hard for me to not snatch them all up, but I tried to be practical. The floral goes with a lot of my bags...the melon not as much, but it’s so pretty, smells fantastic, and they are so comfy to wear.


----------



## llviolet

OhHelloDoll said:


> View attachment 4103177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several months back I picked up a rainbow strap on the Macy’s last act table for $60, which I thought was a pretty good deal at the time when it was still going for $95 to full price else where. I happened by the table again today and found the floral strap for $22.94 and the melon link for $34.94! They also had the light blue link and teal exotic strap. It was hard for me to not snatch them all up, but I tried to be practical. The floral goes with a lot of my bags...the melon not as much, but it’s so pretty, smells fantastic, and they are so comfy to wear.



Wow! These are really good prices, where did you find them?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

llviolet said:


> Wow! These are really good prices, where did you find them?


There’s a table in the purse section in the Macy’s in Castleton Square mall in Indianapolis that’s marked as “last act”. It’s a mess but can have some pretty good deals on it. I’ve seen stuff cheaper on that table than even what they have clearanced online. I’m not sure if it’s just that Macy’s or if that’s everywhere


----------



## Syren

Justin petersen said:


> Bought a new Coach luggage piece.  Loving it!  Perfect as a weekender.



Is this the outlet bag?  Or boutique bag?

There’s one at the outlet that I’ve been eyeing. It looks like it would be great for a weekend bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

OhHelloDoll said:


> View attachment 4103177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several months back I picked up a rainbow strap on the Macy’s last act table for $60, which I thought was a pretty good deal at the time when it was still going for $95 to full price else where. I happened by the table again today and found the floral strap for $22.94 and the melon link for $34.94! They also had the light blue link and teal exotic strap. It was hard for me to not snatch them all up, but I tried to be practical. The floral goes with a lot of my bags...the melon not as much, but it’s so pretty, smells fantastic, and they are so comfy to wear.



Awesome! What a steal![emoji1303]


----------



## keishapie1973

BaguetteBlonde said:


> How heavy are they?



Honestly, they have some weight to them but since they are shoulder bags, I don’t really notice.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bagmedic said:


> That oxblood is next on my Bandit list to get before the sale ends.  When DOES the sale end?  My wallet will breathe a sigh of relief!



I’ll be so glad when this sale ends. My wallet will be happy...


----------



## keishapie1973

tealocean said:


> Beauties! I especially love the Dusty Rose!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats. I love the Bandit, especially Dusty Rose with Tea Rose. I wish I could find the Black version.





BaguetteBlonde said:


> GORGEOUS!!!





Sarah03 said:


> Aaaah! That Dusty Rose is BEAUTIFUL!!!



Thanks!!!! I’m loving this bag. I immediately switched into dusty rose...


----------



## anthrosphere

Sorry piano, I just got the email from Coach saying my bag is out of stock. What a huge bummer.


pianolize said:


> can't wait to see pics!


----------



## pianolize

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry piano, I just got the email from Coach saying my bag is out of stock. What a huge bummer.


Oh SAAAAD!!  Are there other options? They always tell me to keep calling. It works!


----------



## anthrosphere

pianolize said:


> Oh SAAAAD!!  Are there other options? They always tell me to keep calling. It works!


I stopped by my store today and asked the SA, but they told me the pale green is no longer available. I ended up bringing the marine Rogue 25 home with me (they also have the peony in-stock, too). I didn’t want to risk another cancellation so I just chose another color.


----------



## pianolize

anthrosphere said:


> I stopped by my store today and asked the SA, but they told me the pale green is no longer available. I ended up bringing the marine Rogue 25 home with me (they also have the peony in-stock, too). I didn’t want to risk another cancellation so I just chose another color.


Often times they'll call other stores nearby about their stock. But I'm glad you brought home the Marine- they're all gorgeous bags!!! I suffer from this if---stare-at-it-too-long-I-think-I-need-it...j


----------



## gr8onteej

I [emoji170] my store.   This was sold out online and they were able to find one for me. KH Boom Box zip card case.


----------



## emchhardy

keishapie1973 said:


> I’ll be so glad when this sale ends. My wallet will be happy...



I'm with you - so far I've gotten: 1) Rexy and Carriage tote, 2) Metallic blush cosmetic case 17 3) Nolita wristlet 24 with prairie print, 4) Coach 1941 small trifold wallet, and 5) Rexy turnlock pouch.  And today I ordered the suede bucket bag 18 from Macy's on sale.


----------



## SEWDimples

My final purchase with my F&F discount and my recent FOS purchase made through my local outlet store.

Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25. My first size 25 and I love it, especially with the Tea Roses.






Duffle Shoulder Bag in Dark Denim with Brass hardware. This bag is so well made. I love all the pockets.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My final purchase with my F&F discount and my recent FOS purchase made through my local outlet store.
> 
> Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25. My first size 25 and I love it, especially with the Tea Roses.
> View attachment 4104405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104406
> 
> 
> Duffle Shoulder Bag in Dark Denim with Brass hardware. This bag is so well made. I love all the pockets.
> View attachment 4104408
> 
> View attachment 4104407


Beautiful, congrats! [emoji41] 

I have looked for that tote, but haven't been able to find it. I see it is still out there! [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> My final purchase with my F&F discount and my recent FOS purchase made through my local outlet store.
> 
> Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25. My first size 25 and I love it, especially with the Tea Roses.
> View attachment 4104405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104406
> 
> 
> Duffle Shoulder Bag in Dark Denim with Brass hardware. This bag is so well made. I love all the pockets.
> View attachment 4104408
> 
> View attachment 4104407



Beauties! [emoji173]️


----------



## blushes_pink

Got this today. This will satisfy my cravings  for little bag. Oxblood wristlet 19.


----------



## faintlymacabre

These babies arrived last night, finally! I am absolutely smitten with this a Rogue, but still struggle to make the 25 size work on weekdays.

Graphite strap is black on the reverse!


----------



## pianolize

faintlymacabre said:


> These babies arrived last night, finally! I am absolutely smitten with this a Rogue, but still struggle to make the 25 size work on weekdays.
> 
> Graphite strap is black on the reverse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104857


Oh yay, I hadn't noticed that, just got one too! Gorgeous color 25!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Beautiful, congrats! [emoji41]
> 
> I have looked for that tote, but haven't been able to find it. I see it is still out there! [emoji4]


Do you mean the Duffle Should bag? If so, it was on the most recent FOS sale, so I got the style # and my outlet friends ordered for me. They had Dark Denim and 1941 Saddle.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Do you mean the Duffle Should bag? If so, it was on the most recent FOS sale, so I got the style # and my outlet friends ordered for me. They had Dark Denim and 1941 Saddle.


Yikes! I did look at the sale late the first day. Only the saddle showed up for me. Dark denim has been an elusive color for me. [emoji28]


----------



## lovingmybags

OhHelloDoll said:


> There’s a table in the purse section in the Macy’s in Castleton Square mall in Indianapolis that’s marked as “last act”. It’s a mess but can have some pretty good deals on it. I’ve seen stuff cheaper on that table than even what they have clearanced online. I’m not sure if it’s just that Macy’s or if that’s everywhere



Congrats!  I've been so spoiled by the Last Act in the Macy's at my old town, which has lower prices than I've seen elsewhere.  After 4 years there, now I just can't get used to their online prices!  lol


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Yikes! I did look at the sale late the first day. Only the saddle showed up for me. Dark denim has been an elusive color for me. [emoji28]


Sorry to hear that. I do not have access to FOS, so I asked tPF to load screen shots of the Reserve section and this bad was included. I purchased the Rogue 36 satchel I Dark Denim, but returned it because I did  it like the size.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

lovingmybags said:


> Congrats!  I've been so spoiled by the Last Act in the Macy's at my old town, which has lower prices than I've seen elsewhere.  After 4 years there, now I just can't get used to their online prices!  lol



It’s so true! I’ve gotten a couple things off that table there before that were a steal also. I’ve only been living here for 2 years...I don’t remember my Macy’s when I was in the Chicago area having deals like that.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

faintlymacabre said:


> These babies arrived last night, finally! I am absolutely smitten with this a Rogue, but still struggle to make the 25 size work on weekdays.
> 
> Graphite strap is black on the reverse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104857


How do you like the leather on this? I love the look and color! I considered it for a hot minute but there was a poor review of it on line that made me pause...that and I’m not really sure if the rogue is for me. I’m considering selling my full size one, but maybe a 25 would serve me better.


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> These babies arrived last night, finally! I am absolutely smitten with this a Rogue, but still struggle to make the 25 size work on weekdays.
> 
> Graphite strap is black on the reverse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104857


This color looks so different and much richer in your photo than the stock photo! How would describe the color?


----------



## faintlymacabre

OhHelloDoll said:


> How do you like the leather on this? I love the look and color! I considered it for a hot minute but there was a poor review of it on line that made me pause...that and I’m not really sure if the rogue is for me. I’m considering selling my full size one, but maybe a 25 would serve me better.



The leather is very different from anything else I have from the 1941 line. It's almost lambskin-ish with a softer handfeel than glovetanned. It's actually kind of like the soft interior linings of the glovetanned bags. The quilting keeps the bag shape really structured and rectangular, though, where I prefer a shape that collapses a bit more. Still adore the aesthetics though!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> This color looks so different and much richer in your photo than the stock photo! How would describe the color?


My picture might be a bit brighter than the actual color. I would say it's like a shipping envelope but definitely a bit more subdued / less saturated.


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> My picture might be a bit brighter than the actual color. I would say it's like a shipping envelope but definitely a bit more subdued / less saturated.


Thanks! Do you still have your color block double swagger? If so, could I see a pic next to it when you get a chance?


----------



## llviolet

faintlymacabre said:


> The leather is very different from anything else I have from the 1941 line. It's almost lambskin-ish with a softer handfeel than glovetanned. It's actually kind of like the soft interior linings of the glovetanned bags. The quilting keeps the bag shape really structured and rectangular, though, where I prefer a shape that collapses a bit more. Still adore the aesthetics though!!!



I have the exact same rogue and a quilted dinky as well. The leather is absolutely soft and squishy, but holds the structure really well as the same time.


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! Do you still have your color block double swagger? If so, could I see a pic next to it when you get a chance?


I do! I will take a pic when I get home!


----------



## keishapie1973

SEWDimples said:


> My final purchase with my F&F discount and my recent FOS purchase made through my local outlet store.
> 
> Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25. My first size 25 and I love it, especially with the Tea Roses.
> View attachment 4104405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104406
> 
> 
> Duffle Shoulder Bag in Dark Denim with Brass hardware. This bag is so well made. I love all the pockets.
> View attachment 4104408
> 
> View attachment 4104407



Gorgeous!!! My tea rose rogue is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. It will also be my first 25. I’m super excited now!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

faintlymacabre said:


> These babies arrived last night, finally! I am absolutely smitten with this a Rogue, but still struggle to make the 25 size work on weekdays.
> 
> Graphite strap is black on the reverse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104857



This is so cute. The color is just stunning!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

.


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! Do you still have your color block double swagger? If so, could I see a pic next to it when you get a chance?


Here's the pic you requested! The Rogue is basically the same color as the suede on the Double Swagger.


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's the pic you requested! The Rogue is basically the same color as the suede on the Double Swagger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105775


Thank you so much! I missed out on the black one completely!  I don't do pink so I have been wondering about this color! This helps a lot!


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> Thank you so much! I missed out on the black one completely!  I don't do pink so I have been wondering about this color! This helps a lot!


Haha... I am also of the anti-pink camp. [emoji4]


----------



## llviolet

Swagger Chain Crossbody, the color is much prettier in person! I love the slight ombré color on the flap.


----------



## Geogirl

Another reveal of the quilted rogue in light saddle. I would describe this as mustard/curry (or baby poo ). The nappa leather is really nice, more delicate than the leather of regular rogues. I’m told it’s lambskin, and it’s lightweight and soft.


----------



## Syren

Geogirl said:


> Another reveal of the quilted rogue in light saddle. I would describe this as mustard/curry (or baby poo ). The nappa leather is really nice, more delicate than the leather of regular rogues. I’m told it’s lambskin, and it’s lightweight and soft.



LOL I’ve definitely been eyeing this bag and your color description makes me want it more! [emoji23] Because I know exactly what you mean and I love colors like that. Congrats, it’s beautiful!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Syren said:


> LOL I’ve definitely been eyeing this bag and your color description makes me want it more! [emoji23] Because I know exactly what you mean and I love colors like that. Congrats, it’s beautiful!


Wot the baby poo bit?
????


----------



## Syren

elvisfan4life said:


> Wot the baby poo bit?
> ????



Yes I like mustardy brown colors.


----------



## houseof999

elvisfan4life said:


> Wot the baby poo bit?
> ????


Lol great to see I'm not the only one that thinks of that color that way. I still like it.. though I'd rather think of Curry than baby poo. [emoji23]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## brittkilluh

OhHelloDoll said:


> There’s a table in the purse section in the Macy’s in Castleton Square mall in Indianapolis that’s marked as “last act”. It’s a mess but can have some pretty good deals on it. I’ve seen stuff cheaper on that table than even what they have clearanced online. I’m not sure if it’s just that Macy’s or if that’s everywhere



Oh my! Would you say there was quite a few left? That’s my local Macy’s as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

llviolet said:


> Swagger Chain Crossbody, the color is much prettier in person! I love the slight ombré color on the flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106147


This bag is beautiful! And this is the first time I've seen it. I've never seen this at any of the coach stores or retailers around me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SEWDimples

One more item from sale. Swagger Chain Crossbody in Navy/Black/Black Copper HW.


----------



## wintotty

More swagger family reveal


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> More swagger family reveal


Congrats! You made some beautiful selections. Enjoy.


----------



## Gaby Torres

SEWDimples said:


> One more item from sale. Swagger Chain Crossbody in Navy/Black/Black Copper HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106854


Ok 

So I’m curious what is this?


----------



## OperaCake

Finally 50% off! Been keeping my eye on this for a few months. 



Also ordered this cute watch (20% off) from a local store online.


----------



## finer_woman

Gaby Torres said:


> Ok
> 
> So I’m curious what is this?


I was just thinking the other day about how these serve absolutely no purpose. It's from the first gen rogues that came with lock and keys. But now it's just unnecessary decoration.


----------



## BagsRGreat

wintotty said:


> More swagger family reveal


What great taste you have! (I wanted to see a pictures of both of those bags.) I need to stay away from this forum.  Enjoy them to the fullest!


----------



## BagsRGreat

OperaCake said:


> Finally 50% off! Been keeping my eye on this for a few months.
> View attachment 4107052
> 
> 
> Also ordered this cute watch (20% off) from a local store online.
> View attachment 4107053


My SA has one on hold for me.  It is very hard to resist at 50% off, I must say.  It is a beautiful Rogue.


----------



## llviolet

Geogirl said:


> Another reveal of the quilted rogue in light saddle. I would describe this as mustard/curry (or baby poo ). The nappa leather is really nice, more delicate than the leather of regular rogues. I’m told it’s lambskin, and it’s lightweight and soft.
> 
> View attachment 4106417
> View attachment 4106418



Here’s mine  I’m surprised that it’s lightweight (somewhat) as well, considering all the rivers and quilts.


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> More swagger family reveal


Gorgeous, enjoy your beauties! What is the second bag?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

llviolet said:


> Here’s mine  I’m surprised that it’s lightweight (somewhat) as well, considering all the rivers and quilts.
> View attachment 4107190
> 
> View attachment 4107191



You guys are killing me with this one [emoji7][emoji7][emoji23][emoji23] It’s gorgeous, I love the hardware color with light saddle. [emoji173]️


----------



## pianolize

finer_woman said:


> I was just thinking the other day about how these serve absolutely no purpose. It's from the first gen rogues that came with lock and keys. But now it's just unnecessary decoration.


Me too, actually- and it's never brought up!!! At first I clipped my keyring onto them but it was still unwieldy. Wish it were more functional!


----------



## faintlymacabre

pianolize said:


> Me too, actually- and it's never brought up!!! At first I clipped my keyring onto them but it was still unwieldy. Wish it were more functional!



Eh, I kind of like them, and not all decoration has to have a functional purpose either (ie. bag charms).  I view them as just being a part of the Rogue's DNA now.  Easily removable if you don't like the look!

I did take the dangly bits off my Double Swagger though.


----------



## houseof999

llviolet said:


> Here’s mine  I’m surprised that it’s lightweight (somewhat) as well, considering all the rivers and quilts.
> View attachment 4107190
> 
> View attachment 4107191


I love how the same bag looks three different shades in this post! Lol! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## pianolize

faintlymacabre said:


> Eh, I kind of like them, and not all decoration has to have a functional purpose either (ie. bag charms).  I view them as just being a part of the Rogue's DNA now.  Easily removable if you don't like the look!
> 
> I did take the dangly bits off my Double Swagger though.


I actually LOVE the look but last outing, I attached the new monogram tag offered as a gift, from last week's Life Coach event!!! It FELL OFF while I was just SITTING, when a kind neighbor across from me pointed it out. Point being, now there's so much dangling off the one ring that it causes its own decorative fob to fall off!!! (?!!!?) Aaargh. So now I'm afraid to use it!!! (W/out gluing it on, as someone mentioned already!!!)


----------



## pianolize

pianolize said:


> I actually LOVE the look but last outing, I attached the new monogram tag offered as a gift, from last week's Life Coach event!!! It FELL OFF while I was just SITTING, when a kind neighbor across from me pointed it out. Point being, now there's so much dangling off the one ring that it causes its own decorative fob to fall off!!! (?!!!?) Aaargh. So now I'm afraid to use it!!! (W/out gluing it on, as someone mentioned already!!!)


Aaaargh:


----------



## jennybeans123

Finally got my rouge 25 in dark denim! This little bag is so pretty. I was so tempted to buy it in peony color but waited out until the dark denim finally went on sale!


----------



## pianolize

jennybeans123 said:


> Finally got my rouge 25 in dark denim! This little bag is so pretty. I was so tempted to buy it in peony color but waited out until the dark denim finally went on sale!
> 
> View attachment 4107534


Wow, did you get it recently? I love this color-


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Love the metallic rose paired with grey tea rose!!


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> Love the metallic rose paired with grey tea rose!!



Perfect match!  Love [emoji173]️


----------



## Teagaggle

Picked up the Page 27 in Navy today. It's a bit out of my comfort zone but I'm gonna give it a good try. I was initially impressed with the quality. I'll unpack it & share photos tomorrow if you all are interested.


----------



## 2cello

Would love to see it!


----------



## pursecharm1

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up the Page 27 in Navy today. It's a bit out of my comfort zone but I'm gonna give it a good try. I was initially impressed with the quality. I'll unpack it & share photos tomorrow if you all are interested.



Yes, please share. It looks to be a good medium sized bag and classic style. Let us know how the top closure works for you.


----------



## pursecharm1

I'm excited to show Primrose Quilted Dinky from SAS


----------



## Bagmedic

I dug in to the archives for my two purchases.  Here's the first one.....haircalf wild hearts rogue.  Loving that the inside has black suede!  Bummed it didn't come with a dust bag!  I called CS and they said they don't have any.  I think this went to outlet along with the wild beast haircalf one so maybe this is why it didn't come with one.  I'll call my SA and see if he can get me one.  I really want one for this haircalf style to protect it.  It isn't very hairy....more velvety.  Maybe as it slouches you'll be able to notice the haircalf finish better.


----------



## Bagmedic

Here is the second one!  The Rogue w/ fringe in Fern.  I ordered the Minnie doll bag charm at the outlet last week and it came today too!  She has olive in her floral pattern so she goes well with the bag!  This one came with the dust bag.  I don't find the fringe too overwhelming.  I was thinking I might but I like it!


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> I dug in to the archives for my two purchases.  Here's the first one.....haircalf wild hearts rogue.  Loving that the inside has black suede!  Bummed it didn't come with a dust bag!  I called CS and they said they don't have any.  I think this went to outlet along with the wild beast haircalf one so maybe this is why it didn't come with one.  I'll call my SA and see if he can get me one.  I really want one for this haircalf style to protect it.  It isn't very hairy....more velvety.  Maybe as it slouches you'll be able to notice the haircalf finish better.
> 
> View attachment 4108099
> View attachment 4108100


Is this from the outlet sale! Or did you order through phone/SA?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Is this from the outlet sale! Or did you order through phone/SA?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


No, I ordered thru my SA and got the F&F, too.  It was half off and then another 20%.  He's great at knowing older stock and what may still be out there that I might like.


----------



## momofgirls

Harley77 said:


> Love the metallic rose paired with grey tea rose!!


Are u going to keep the Swagger?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

momofgirls said:


> Are u going to keep the Swagger?


Not sure yet, I keep changing my mind lol


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up the Page 27 in Navy today. It's a bit out of my comfort zone but I'm gonna give it a good try. I was initially impressed with the quality. I'll unpack it & share photos tomorrow if you all are interested.


I saw it in the store and love it. The size is great and the quality was really nice. Looking forward to you pictures.


----------



## tealocean

finer_woman said:


> I was just thinking the other day about how these serve absolutely no purpose. It's from the first gen rogues that came with lock and keys. But now it's just unnecessary decoration.


Is there a key ring inside? Some of my bags have a similar hang tag with a key ring. I can put a key on it and slip it inside.


----------



## finer_woman

tealocean said:


> Is there a key ring inside? Some of my bags have a similar hang tag with a key ring. I can put a key on it and slip it inside.


Yes,  but personally I find it difficult and inconvenient to access.  

Sorry for the random headphone cord [emoji23] I just quickly snapped a pic at my desk.

I just received a LV My world tour speedy,  I may try out it on that just to see how it works out with those keys. I wouldn't really be accessing them much, if at all.


----------



## tealocean

finer_woman said:


> Yes,  but personally I find it difficult and inconvenient to access.
> 
> Sorry for the random headphone cord [emoji23] I just quickly snapped a pic at my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108307


That one looks difficult to get into. I put a key on mine just to see, and it works, but I didn't leave it on there. It would make a good place to leave an emergency key only if you always have it with you.  That's the catch!


----------



## Teagaggle

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up the Page 27 in Navy today. It's a bit out of my comfort zone but I'm gonna give it a good try. I was initially impressed with the quality. I'll unpack it & share photos tomorrow if you all are interested.


Here are some photos. Already decided it's going back...at least this one. While unpackaging, I noticed a large scratch that went down a layer in the burgundy leather inside. I worry now that the area is vulnerable to scratches & I know those pockets are ones I'd be in & out of frequently. 
I do I think it is a well-thought-out bag, with the exception of no exterior back pocket. It has the details of a 1941 bag, with the leather and canvas interior.The leather is very soft and squishy, making the flaps at the top easy to get in and out of. I had tried the smaller Page crossbody that had been out previously, and found that the leather was a little too stiff too easily part open. That's not the case with this one.
Anyway, kind of disappointed. I'll most likely return & revisit when & if it goes on sale.


----------



## jennybeans123

pianolize said:


> Wow, did you get it recently? I love this color-



I bought it last week through a phone order at one the stores. I called JAX and was given a few locations with possible inventory. I called one of them when the sale first started but the dark denim wasnt on sale then. The SA told me to check back in a few weeks. I called back last week and was delighted to hear they have finally marked down on the dark denim and it was still available.


----------



## Loco4Coco

Tracked this baby down.  Last one in US and on sale.  I love her


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some photos. Already decided it's going back...at least this one. While unpackaging, I noticed a large scratch that went down a layer in the burgundy leather inside. I worry now that the area is vulnerable to scratches & I know those pockets are ones I'd be in & out of frequently.
> I do I think it is a well-thought-out bag, with the exception of no exterior back pocket. It has the details of a 1941 bag, with the leather and canvas interior.The leather is very soft and squishy, making the flaps at the top easy to get in and out of. I had tried the smaller Page crossbody that had been out previously, and found that the leather was a little too stiff too easily part open. That's not the case with this one.
> Anyway, kind of disappointed. I'll most likely return & revisit when & if it goes on sale.
> View attachment 4108584
> View attachment 4108585
> View attachment 4108586



Gorgeous bag -- just too bad about the damage that it came with!!

How adjustable is the strap?  Can it possibly go crossbody, or is it a shoulder bag only?


----------



## momofgirls

Loco4Coco said:


> Tracked this baby down.  Last one in US and on sale.  I love her


What’s the item number ?


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> Gorgeous bag -- just too bad about the damage that it came with!!
> 
> How adjustable is the strap?  Can it possibly go crossbody, or is it a shoulder bag only?


Yes, I was bummed. I always look at the exterior of a bag before leaving the store with it but now I guess I need to inspect inside as well. 
I'm 5' 7" & at the longest length I'd find it too short for crossbody. I intended to use as a shoulder bag & on the last hole, it just grazes the top of my hip.
The hardware is substantial, like that on the recent Cuorrier bag.


----------



## Loco4Coco

momofgirls said:


> What’s the item number ?


24324


----------



## SEWDimples

Loco4Coco said:


> Tracked this baby down.  Last one in US and on sale.  I love her


Congrats!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I loved it when I first saw it when I bought my Ivy Rogue and was so excited it joined the summer sale!  I thought my bear looked perfect on her!


----------



## SEWDimples

Luvpurplepurses said:


> View attachment 4109016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it when I first saw it when I bought my Ivy Rogue and was so excited it joined the summer sale!  I thought my bear looked perfect on her!


Congrats! The bear looks great with it.


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> View attachment 4109016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it when I first saw it when I bought my Ivy Rogue and was so excited it joined the summer sale!  I thought my bear looked perfect on her!



Such a stunner congrats!  I love that bear!  Wish I had bought it [emoji23]


----------



## pianolize

tealocean said:


> Is there a key ring inside? Some of my bags have a similar hang tag with a key ring. I can put a key on it and slip it inside.


I've tried this, and NO KEYS FIT!!! The only semi-function is to act as a key-leash, IF I clip them to the ring.  (I just can't figure this out!)



Teagaggle said:


> Here are some photos. Already decided it's going back...at least this one. While unpackaging, I noticed a large scratch that went down a layer in the burgundy leather inside. I worry now that the area is vulnerable to scratches & I know those pockets are ones I'd be in & out of frequently.
> I do I think it is a well-thought-out bag, with the exception of no exterior back pocket. It has the details of a 1941 bag, with the leather and canvas interior.The leather is very soft and squishy, making the flaps at the top easy to get in and out of. I had tried the smaller Page crossbody that had been out previously, and found that the leather was a little too stiff too easily part open. That's not the case with this one.
> Anyway, kind of disappointed. I'll most likely return & revisit when & if it goes on sale.
> View attachment 4108584
> View attachment 4108585
> View attachment 4108586


This would really bother me. Do you think it could be from something being jammed in there during storage?


jennybeans123 said:


> I bought it last week through a phone order at one the stores. I called JAX and was given a few locations with possible inventory. I called one of them when the sale first started but the dark denim wasnt on sale then. The SA told me to check back in a few weeks. I called back last week and was delighted to hear they have finally marked down on the dark denim and it was still available.


!!! 
Just called too, but they were out. THEN I realized that it's actually MINERAL I'm dying to find!!! And no, they didn't have that either...


----------



## Teagaggle

This would really bother me. Do you think it could be from something being jammed in there during storage?

I  think it was just a bad apple. I went back & they swapped it out, no problem. I also looked at the chalk one with rivets...its beautiful. Loads more detail than the navy. If the navy works out, I will definitely consider the chalk.


----------



## wintotty

Bagmedic said:


> I dug in to the archives for my two purchases.  Here's the first one.....haircalf wild hearts rogue.  Loving that the inside has black suede!  Bummed it didn't come with a dust bag!  I called CS and they said they don't have any.  I think this went to outlet along with the wild beast haircalf one so maybe this is why it didn't come with one.  I'll call my SA and see if he can get me one.  I really want one for this haircalf style to protect it.  It isn't very hairy....more velvety.  Maybe as it slouches you'll be able to notice the haircalf finish better.
> 
> View attachment 4108099
> View attachment 4108100



Love the color! How do you like it?? If I’m not afraid of the haircalf, I would


----------



## Bagmedic

wintotty said:


> Love the color! How do you like it?? If I’m not afraid of the haircalf, I would


I'm liking it!  I haven't used it since it was supposed to storm here today and the weekend.  That is probably the biggest issue with this and suede - the weather.  It also feels much lighter than the other rogues I have which are either suede or pebbled leather.  I think once it starts slouching, you'll see more of the texture of the haircalf and the hearts make for an interesting conversation piece!


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Coach Quilted Parker with Rivets and my new to me unicorn bag charm.


----------



## kells1983

finer_woman said:


> I was just thinking the other day about how these serve absolutely no purpose. It's from the first gen rogues that came with lock and keys. But now it's just unnecessary decoration.


Now, now.... there’s no such thing as unnecessary decorations!! Don’t we decorate our bags with charms all the time?? Lol.
But seriously, I like how it looks, even though it’s “supposed” to be functional (is it?) but really isn’t. If I want to hang a different/bigger charm off my Rogue and it looks cluttered, I just take it off.... but I like clutter on my bags sometimes!!


----------



## wintotty

Bagmedic said:


> I'm liking it!  I haven't used it since it was supposed to storm here today and the weekend.  That is probably the biggest issue with this and suede - the weather.  It also feels much lighter than the other rogues I have which are either suede or pebbled leather.  I think once it starts slouching, you'll see more of the texture of the haircalf and the hearts make for an interesting conversation piece!



I love how deep the red looks on this bag. Fringe rogue is very nice too, I have one in Oak color even though I don’t use it often, I like hoe fringe drapes.


----------



## Bagmedic

wintotty said:


> I love how deep the red looks on this bag. Fringe rogue is very nice too, I have one in Oak color even though I don’t use it often, I like hoe fringe drapes.


It may be a tad brighter IRL but not much.  I like how you don't realize they are hearts until you look at it closer.  I had been debating between the oak and green and since I have a few oak suede bags already (bandit and rogue), decided green was something different and unexpected in this style.


----------



## Stephg

Stopped by my outlet today - burnished forest nomad, melon medium zip wallet, wild flower charm and Hawaiian bear charm! [emoji7] The forest colour is wow!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Out & about with my exchanged Navy Page 27. So far, so good. My only complaint is that the strap could be longer & the strap hardware a tad less substantial.


----------



## pianolize

Stephg said:


> Stopped by my outlet today - burnished forest nomad, melon medium zip wallet, wild flower charm and Hawaiian bear charm! [emoji7] The forest colour is wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110069
> View attachment 4110070


WOW!!! WHAT a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> Stopped by my outlet today - burnished forest nomad, melon medium zip wallet, wild flower charm and Hawaiian bear charm! [emoji7] The forest colour is wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110069
> View attachment 4110070


Congrats! Bag twins! I love Nomad and have this color as well. It was such a great deal at 70% off, plus an additional 20% off.



Teagaggle said:


> Out & about with my exchanged Navy Page 27. So far, so good. My only complaint is that the strap could be longer & the strap hardware a tad less substantial.
> View attachment 4110160
> View attachment 4110161


Congrats! Glad you got a replacement because I saw this bag IRL and love it. It is a great size compared to the original size. Coach like using the substantial hardware even on small bags. Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got 3 Parker 18s to think about. They are slightly bigger than the Bowery bags dimension wise, but they basically fit about the same amount, and very similarly, which I was disappointed about.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Got 3 Parker 18s to think about. They are slightly bigger than the Bowery bags dimension wise, but they basically fit about the same amount, and very similarly, which I was disappointed about.


Very cute!  I saw the black border rivets one yesterday.  Too small for me because if it can't fit my phone it's a deal breaker, but they are lovely bags!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Got 3 Parker 18s to think about. They are slightly bigger than the Bowery bags dimension wise, but they basically fit about the same amount, and very similarly, which I was disappointed about.


So cute. I saw them at Belk's this week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Very cute!  I saw the black border rivets one yesterday.  Too small for me because if it can't fit my phone it's a deal breaker, but they are lovely bags!


Thank you.  It  fits my Note 8 phone,  which is slightly longer than the iphone 8 plus, but the problem is that I thought this had a slightly bigger capacity than the Bowery but it doesnt. But the bag itself is slightly bigger than the Bowery.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> So cute. I saw them at Belk's this week.


Thank you.


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> Got 3 Parker 18s to think about. They are slightly bigger than the Bowery bags dimension wise, but they basically fit about the same amount, and very similarly, which I was disappointed about.



These are darling!  What is the light blue color named?


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  It  fits my Note 8 phone,  which is slightly longer than the iphone 8 plus, but the problem is that I thought this had a slightly bigger capacity than the Bowery but it doesnt. But the bag itself is slightly bigger than the Bowery.


Oh nice!  I only tried the back pocket and it was a no.  Good to hear it fits inside   They are adorable.  I guess I could always do phone inside and card case in the back pocket. I know my SA said all the employees were drooling over it.  It was super lightweight and perfect for a night out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> These are darling!  What is the light blue color named?


Thank you.  It is called light turquoise. Isn't it just dreamy? It's such a light, creamy version of  turquoise.


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  It is called light turquoise. Isn't it just dreamy? It's such a light, creamy version of  turquoise.



I love it!  Can’t wait to see more of this color, dreamy is right [emoji7]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sunshine mama said:


> Got 3 Parker 18s to think about. They are slightly bigger than the Bowery bags dimension wise, but they basically fit about the same amount, and very similarly, which I was disappointed about.


I really like the chalk with rivets! I also tried on the light purple colorblock (can't remember the actual name). I was told these are replacing the bowery. Good luck stitch your decision. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Satcheldoll said:


> I really like the chalk with rivets! I also tried on the light purple colorblock (can't remember the actual name). I was told these are replacing the bowery. Good luck stitch your decision.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That explains why they fit so similarly!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sunshine mama said:


> That explains why they fit so similarly!


I've tried this one on twice and didn't put my things in it. I must not be serious about adding this to my collection. 

I'm sad I missed the black colorblock quilted Bowery. It was on my wishlist. My store had one but it sold before I could get it. I didn't think to have my SA hold it for me and didn't have her do a search. I was going with the mentality if it was sold I didn't need it. [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Satcheldoll said:


> I've tried this one on twice and didn't put my things in it. I must not be serious about adding this to my collection.
> 
> I'm sad I missed the black colorblock quilted Bowery. It was on my wishlist. My store had one but it sold before I could get it. I didn't think to have my SA hold it for me and didn't have her do a search. I was going with the mentality if it was sold I didn't need it. [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I missed out on that one too!


----------



## anthrosphere

Sunshine mama said:


> Got 3 Parker 18s to think about. They are slightly bigger than the Bowery bags dimension wise, but they basically fit about the same amount, and very similarly, which I was disappointed about.


Soooo cute. Both the bags and your photos. I'm totally gushing over the white and blue. Bummer it doesn't fit a lot, that would be a huge dealbreaker for me, too. But I'm adding those to my wishlist anyway, until I can see these in person. It would be a fun alternative to my heavy and bulky colorblock Parker. Thank you for sharing the photos!


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> Stopped by my outlet today - burnished forest nomad, melon medium zip wallet, wild flower charm and Hawaiian bear charm! [emoji7] The forest colour is wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110069
> View attachment 4110070


 Those are so beautiful! Especially the burnished Forest! Gorgeous! There used to be a forest Chelsea Crossbody before I was into bags. I stopped looking for it, but this burnished is even more gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Out & about with my exchanged Navy Page 27. So far, so good. My only complaint is that the strap could be longer & the strap hardware a tad less substantial.
> View attachment 4110160
> View attachment 4110161


I like the look of this! Very cute!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Got 3 Parker 18s to think about. They are slightly bigger than the Bowery bags dimension wise, but they basically fit about the same amount, and very similarly, which I was disappointed about.


These are all so sweet looking! I'm sorry to hear they are smaller inside than you wanted. Which color is your favorite? Pastels aren't great on me, but I love the look of that light turquoise!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Soooo cute. Both the bags and your photos. I'm totally gushing over the white and blue. Bummer it doesn't fit a lot, that would be a huge dealbreaker for me, too. But I'm adding those to my wishlist anyway, until I can see these in person. It would be a fun alternative to my heavy and bulky colorblock Parker. Thank you for sharing the photos!


I'm  bummed too. I wish it were slightly bigger than the Bowery in capacity


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> These are all so sweet looking! I'm sorry to hear they are smaller inside than you wanted. Which color is your favorite? Pastels aren't great on me, but I love the look of that light turquoise!


Thank you! I usually don't get drawn by light blues, but the light turquoise really is very creamy and dreamy looking if that makes sense. They all have different personalities! But color wise, I would say light turquoise.


----------



## Bagmedic

My Dakotah w/ tea roses came late last week and just getting around to photos.  It is a work of art but the gold links are reminding me of pierced nose and eyebrow rings.  I'm also wondering how I'd feel about it in 3-5 or more years.  I got it thru the F&F so a great price but not if I'm not going to use it.  The inside pocket is oxblood leather.  It is a good size bag. 

Anyone else order it?  It is sold out now.  Thoughts on the bag?


----------



## Bagmedic

Here are two more I got late last week.  I'm on the fence on both of them.  I want to get the Bandit in the Washed Red because I love the slouchy look for weekends so may return the rogue 25 w/ tea roses in this color but still thinking on it.

The other is the bright pink floral bow print and I added my black leather tea rose charm.  The hardware matches and while you don't see it easily in the photo, there is a grey or dark ivy highlight in the stem/leaves.  I can't quite tell if it is grey or dark ivy but it leans toward a graphite type color so the bag charm works well with it.  I know some aren't a fan of pink but for some reason this shade makes me think spring and is very sweet.  I see white flowy dress/skirt with this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> Here are two more I got late last week.  I'm on the fence on both of them.  I want to get the Bandit in the Washed Red because I love the slouchy look for weekends so may return the rogue 25 w/ tea roses in this color but still thinking on it.
> 
> The other is the bright pink floral bow print and I added my black leather tea rose charm.  The hardware matches and while you don't see it easily in the photo, there is a grey or dark ivy highlight in the stem/leaves.  I can't quite tell if it is grey or dark ivy but it leans toward a graphite type color so the bag charm works well with it.  I know some aren't a fan of pink but for some reason this shade makes me think spring and is very sweet.  I see white flowy dress/skirt with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4111171
> View attachment 4111173



I always thought the print of the pink flowered one was so cute. I feel like it would go perfect with a cute flowy sundress.


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Here are two more I got late last week.  I'm on the fence on both of them.  I want to get the Bandit in the Washed Red because I love the slouchy look for weekends so may return the rogue 25 w/ tea roses in this color but still thinking on it.
> 
> The other is the bright pink floral bow print and I added my black leather tea rose charm.  The hardware matches and while you don't see it easily in the photo, there is a grey or dark ivy highlight in the stem/leaves.  I can't quite tell if it is grey or dark ivy but it leans toward a graphite type color so the bag charm works well with it.  I know some aren't a fan of pink but for some reason this shade makes me think spring and is very sweet.  I see white flowy dress/skirt with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4111171
> View attachment 4111173


I love the tea rose rogue.  I got the clutch in washed red and the rogue 25 (and clutch) in heather gray.  Honestly, I ordered a lot during (over $3000) during the F&F because I just wasn't sure what would work sight unseen.  I did some damage lol with the keepers.  I returned a few and honestly am happy to see others are as indecisive as me.  Maybe that is why we are banned from FOS lol. 

I hear what you mean about spring.  I kept the floral bow/beechwood signature clutch even though it wasn't filling a "need" just because how springy it was


----------



## yellowbernie

Bagmedic said:


> My Dakotah w/ tea roses came late last week and just getting around to photos.  It is a work of art but the gold links are reminding me of pierced nose and eyebrow rings.  I'm also wondering how I'd feel about it in 3-5 or more years.  I got it thru the F&F so a great price but not if I'm not going to use it.  The inside pocket is oxblood leather.  It is a good size bag.
> 
> Anyone else order it?  It is sold out now.  Thoughts on the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4111165


I think it's gorgeous..


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> My Dakotah w/ tea roses came late last week and just getting around to photos.  It is a work of art but the gold links are reminding me of pierced nose and eyebrow rings.  I'm also wondering how I'd feel about it in 3-5 or more years.  I got it thru the F&F so a great price but not if I'm not going to use it.  The inside pocket is oxblood leather.  It is a good size bag.
> 
> Anyone else order it?  It is sold out now.  Thoughts on the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4111165


I agree 100%! I basically had to sit on my hands to NOT jump on it, as I do much prefer the 25; it's a gorgeous bag but I think I probably wouldn't carry it for whatever reason. But it's an AMAZING deal at that price!!!! And definitely nose rings  (I know I'm soooo much help!!! )


----------



## cuppateatime

Bagmedic said:


> Here are two more I got late last week.  I'm on the fence on both of them.  I want to get the Bandit in the Washed Red because I love the slouchy look for weekends so may return the rogue 25 w/ tea roses in this color but still thinking on it.
> 
> The other is the bright pink floral bow print and I added my black leather tea rose charm.  The hardware matches and while you don't see it easily in the photo, there is a grey or dark ivy highlight in the stem/leaves.  I can't quite tell if it is grey or dark ivy but it leans toward a graphite type color so the bag charm works well with it.  I know some aren't a fan of pink but for some reason this shade makes me think spring and is very sweet.  I see white flowy dress/skirt with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4111171
> View attachment 4111173


I love this pink, it's so cheery! I want to get this pink floral Rogue but I need to resist.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## keishapie1973

Forgot to quote the intended post. See below.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bagmedic said:


> My Dakotah w/ tea roses came late last week and just getting around to photos.  It is a work of art but the gold links are reminding me of pierced nose and eyebrow rings.  I'm also wondering how I'd feel about it in 3-5 or more years.  I got it thru the F&F so a great price but not if I'm not going to use it.  The inside pocket is oxblood leather.  It is a good size bag.
> 
> Anyone else order it?  It is sold out now.  Thoughts on the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4111165



This bag is absolutely stunning. Truly, a work of art.... :love;


----------



## BlueMeezer

I've never spent this much on a bag before, possibly never will again, but could not resist at 70% off. It even came with the 1941 dust bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

BlueMeezer said:


> I've never spent this much on a bag before, possibly never will again, but could not resist at 70% off. It even came with the 1941 dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111651


Congrats! This is a beautiful bag. Enjoy!


----------



## wintotty

Bagmedic said:


> Here are two more I got late last week.  I'm on the fence on both of them.  I want to get the Bandit in the Washed Red because I love the slouchy look for weekends so may return the rogue 25 w/ tea roses in this color but still thinking on it.
> 
> The other is the bright pink floral bow print and I added my black leather tea rose charm.  The hardware matches and while you don't see it easily in the photo, there is a grey or dark ivy highlight in the stem/leaves.  I can't quite tell if it is grey or dark ivy but it leans toward a graphite type color so the bag charm works well with it.  I know some aren't a fan of pink but for some reason this shade makes me think spring and is very sweet.  I see white flowy dress/skirt with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4111171
> View attachment 4111173



I bought the same pink floral bag, it was so unexpected, but the bright pink color got me.........


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> Here are two more I got late last week.  I'm on the fence on both of them.  I want to get the Bandit in the Washed Red because I love the slouchy look for weekends so may return the rogue 25 w/ tea roses in this color but still thinking on it.
> 
> The other is the bright pink floral bow print and I added my black leather tea rose charm.  The hardware matches and while you don't see it easily in the photo, there is a grey or dark ivy highlight in the stem/leaves.  I can't quite tell if it is grey or dark ivy but it leans toward a graphite type color so the bag charm works well with it.  I know some aren't a fan of pink but for some reason this shade makes me think spring and is very sweet.  I see white flowy dress/skirt with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4111171
> View attachment 4111173



My mom picked up the pink floral bow one after seeing my Rogues!!!  Entirely unprompted, too!  I was so proud in a way.  Haha...  I'm glad she's a convert.


----------



## lilgreykitty

My new Coach satchel


----------



## Nancy in VA

BlueMeezer said:


> I've never spent this much on a bag before, possibly never will again, but could not resist at 70% off. It even came with the 1941 dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111651


BlueMeezer - I just bought the exact same bag on the on-line outlet for 70% off - the sale price I could not resist - I love the look and feel of the bag but noticed it is heavy - heavier than my double swagger - it also feels a bit bulky - not sure if I will keep it.  I am also worried about ruining the snake on the handles - a heavily used area.  Tell me why you love yours?


----------



## Bagmedic

wintotty said:


> I bought the same pink floral bag, it was so unexpected, but the bright pink color got me.........


Just something about it....when I saw it earlier this Spring, it reminded me of cherry blossoms.  I decided to keep it and after putting a bag charm on and coordinating a chalk wallet I have with tiny chalk flower petals, it all goes!  Then I took a few things out of my closet and it totally livens up an outfit when you need that little boost after a long winter!


----------



## BlueMeezer

Nancy in VA said:


> BlueMeezer - I just bought the exact same bag on the on-line outlet for 70% off - the sale price I could not resist - I love the look and feel of the bag but noticed it is heavy - heavier than my double swagger - it also feels a bit bulky - not sure if I will keep it.  I am also worried about ruining the snake on the handles - a heavily used area.  Tell me why you love yours?


I wanted a denim 1941 bag, but the regular Rogue style and the Swaggers just don't appeal to me. I like the looks of the satchel. I would have preferred the handles not be snake, but I'm not going to fuss at that price, especially when I'll probably just tuck them into the side pockets and use the strap anyway. I also have a lot of bags to rotate among, so this one won't necessarily see a lot of use. It does feel heavy, but I don't think it will be a problem. I haven't actually used it yet, so we will see. Ultimately, though, I just think it's gorgeous and fell in love.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Y


BlueMeezer said:


> I wanted a denim 1941 bag, but the regular Rogue style and the Swaggers just don't appeal to me. I like the looks of the satchel. I would have preferred the handles not be snake, but I'm not going to fuss at that price, especially when I'll probably just tuck them into the side pockets and use the strap anyway. I also have a lot of bags to rotate among, so this one won't necessarily see a lot of use. It does feel heavy, but I don't think it will be a problem. I haven't actually used it yet, so we will see. Ultimately, though, I just think it's gorgeous and fell in love.


  Yes - it is gorgeous and high quality bag for a great price!  Enjoy!


----------



## FortySomething

BlueMeezer said:


> I've never spent this much on a bag before, possibly never will again, but could not resist at 70% off. It even came with the 1941 dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111651


May I ask where did you buy this from? I need this in my life!


----------



## finer_woman

Nancy in VA said:


> BlueMeezer - I just bought the exact same bag on the on-line outlet for 70% off - the sale price I could not resist - I love the look and feel of the bag but noticed it is heavy - heavier than my double swagger - it also feels a bit bulky - not sure if I will keep it.  I am also worried about ruining the snake on the handles - a heavily used area.  Tell me why you love yours?





BlueMeezer said:


> I wanted a denim 1941 bag, but the regular Rogue style and the Swaggers just don't appeal to me. I like the looks of the satchel. I would have preferred the handles not be snake, but I'm not going to fuss at that price, especially when I'll probably just tuck them into the side pockets and use the strap anyway. I also have a lot of bags to rotate among, so this one won't necessarily see a lot of use. It does feel heavy, but I don't think it will be a problem. I haven't actually used it yet, so we will see. Ultimately, though, I just think it's gorgeous and fell in love.


Here is the current state of my snake handles. I've carried everyday for at least a month,  probably more.  Usually just from car to office and home. I think this started after being in a slight rainfall. This is the imside of the handle,  I think it would bother me more if it was on the other side.  Still love this bag and will keep using it.


----------



## BlueMeezer

FortySomething said:


> May I ask where did you buy this from? I need this in my life!


FOS - the online outlet sale - but they were sold out before the last sale ended. More may pop up in the future, you never know. Your best bet would be to check at Coach outlets.


----------



## BlueMeezer

finer_woman said:


> Here is the current state of my snake handles. I've carried everyday for at least a month,  probably more.  Usually just from car to office and home. I think this started after being in a slight rainfall. This is the imside of the handle,  I think it would bother me more if it was on the other side.  Still love this bag and will keep using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112313


Interesting. You're the second person to mention rain and snake handles not being a good combination. I will take that advice and keep mine out of the rain. Thank you.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this over the Memorial weekend sale at the Coach outlet at a BARGAIN price! ($225.00 TO $54.00) I was looking for a bright pink in soft leather that was also bright and cheery inside and I hit the jackpot. The  1941 trifold wallet! This fits a TON and still remains flexible!


I purchased this wallet over the weekend for $54 as well. I love it and I purchased another one in a color I think is Primrose.


----------



## SEWDimples

My outlet haul from this weekend.

Minnie black bag charms and phone case.

Also, Small Neon Pink 1941 Trifold wallet and Small Primrose non 1941 Trifold wallet.


----------



## Bagmedic

BlueMeezer said:


> I wanted a denim 1941 bag, but the regular Rogue style and the Swaggers just don't appeal to me. I like the looks of the satchel. I would have preferred the handles not be snake, but I'm not going to fuss at that price, especially when I'll probably just tuck them into the side pockets and use the strap anyway. I also have a lot of bags to rotate among, so this one won't necessarily see a lot of use. It does feel heavy, but I don't think it will be a problem. I haven't actually used it yet, so we will see. Ultimately, though, I just think it's gorgeous and fell in love.


I have a few bags with snake handles and purchased Saphir Reptan Cream.  I was also concerned about taking care of them and found this online.  I haven't used it yet.  On my To Do List to condition all my bags.  I had a new roof put on so my good bags are downstairs so I told myself I should condition them, photo them, catalog them and organize them before putting back.  But first....need to clean up the attic....what a mess!  Too hot this time of year to be in an attic!  So I have a few months until fall hits to work on my bags! ):


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My outlet haul from this weekend.
> 
> Minnie black bag charms and phone case.
> 
> Also, Small Neon Pink 1941 Trifold wallet and Small Primrose non 1941 Trifold wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4112352


You have the best outlets!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> You have the best outlets!


Thanks. I think they get some good items, including Retail, but they do not compare to the like of Woodbury Commons and Cabazon.


----------



## FortySomething

BlueMeezer said:


> FOS - the online outlet sale - but they were sold out before the last sale ended. More may pop up in the future, you never know. Your best bet would be to check at Coach outlets.


Oh OK. Thanks


----------



## Nancy in VA

FortySomething said:


> Oh OK. Thanks


I was thinking of taking a scarf and covering my handles but then I cannot see the beautiful snake - would hate for mine to open up - maybe try the snake conditioner mentioned


----------



## LOVEsersen

Got one more strap  chalk tearose
Now is plain black and white


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> My Dakotah w/ tea roses came late last week and just getting around to photos.  It is a work of art but the gold links are reminding me of pierced nose and eyebrow rings.  I'm also wondering how I'd feel about it in 3-5 or more years.  I got it thru the F&F so a great price but not if I'm not going to use it.  The inside pocket is oxblood leather.  It is a good size bag.
> 
> Anyone else order it?  It is sold out now.  Thoughts on the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4111165


Saw her irl. She's so pretty in this color. The size great too!. Not big, but definitely not tiny. Will you keep her?





Bagmedic said:


> Here are two more I got late last week.  I'm on the fence on both of them.  I want to get the Bandit in the Washed Red because I love the slouchy look for weekends so may return the rogue 25 w/ tea roses in this color but still thinking on it.
> 
> The other is the bright pink floral bow print and I added my black leather tea rose charm.  The hardware matches and while you don't see it easily in the photo, there is a grey or dark ivy highlight in the stem/leaves.  I can't quite tell if it is grey or dark ivy but it leans toward a graphite type color so the bag charm works well with it.  I know some aren't a fan of pink but for some reason this shade makes me think spring and is very sweet.  I see white flowy dress/skirt with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4111171
> View attachment 4111173


I'm a sucker for pretty much tearose anything, so my vote is for washed red. I saw both irl. The pink is sweet, but the washed red is gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> I love the tea rose rogue.  I got the clutch in washed red and the rogue 25 (and clutch) in heather gray.  Honestly, I ordered a lot during (over $3000) during the F&F because I just wasn't sure what would work sight unseen.  I did some damage lol with the keepers.  I returned a few and honestly am happy to see others are as indecisive as me.  Maybe that is why we are banned from FOS lol.
> 
> I hear what you mean about spring.  I kept the floral bow/beechwood signature clutch even though it wasn't filling a "need" just because how springy it was


I bought and returned so much, I'll probably be banned too. [emoji28] 
Oh well, what to do if you can't see an item irl?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

lilgreykitty said:


> My new Coach satchel


Beautiful color! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMeezer

Bagmedic said:


> I have a few bags with snake handles and purchased Saphir Reptan Cream.  I was also concerned about taking care of them and found this online.  I haven't used it yet.  On my To Do List to condition all my bags.  I had a new roof put on so my good bags are downstairs so I told myself I should condition them, photo them, catalog them and organize them before putting back.  But first....need to clean up the attic....what a mess!  Too hot this time of year to be in an attic!  So I have a few months until fall hits to work on my bags! ):


Thanks! I found it on Amazon, and it has good reviews, so I purchased some to try. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002A90GB2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2MI9QS56ZOCLV&psc=1


----------



## pianolize

lilgreykitty said:


> My new Coach satchel


 GORGEOUS color!!! right up my alley!!



BlueMeezer said:


> I wanted a denim 1941 bag, but the regular Rogue style and the Swaggers just don't appeal to me. I like the looks of the satchel. I would have preferred the handles not be snake, but I'm not going to fuss at that price, especially when I'll probably just tuck them into the side pockets and use the strap anyway. I also have a lot of bags to rotate among, so this one won't necessarily see a lot of use. It does feel heavy, but I don't think it will be a problem. I haven't actually used it yet, so we will see. Ultimately, though, I just think it's gorgeous and fell in love.


Oh the irony, as I've got one in PLAIN (no snake, just the dk denim); been looking for the snake ever since!!! If I can't swap it out next week, I'll be looking to sell! Never carried, just been sad about it not being the snake version!!!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

(cross posted from the QOTW thread...)
I was bummed when these were on sale on the Canadian Coach website and were sold out, but I found one in the store! (regular $700 CAD on sale for $350 CAD). It's a Tea rose dinky. I love the colours.


----------



## pianolize

finer_woman said:


> Here is the current state of my snake handles. I've carried everyday for at least a month,  probably more.  Usually just from car to office and home. I think this started after being in a slight rainfall. This is the imside of the handle,  I think it would bother me more if it was on the other side.  Still love this bag and will keep using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112313


!!!!! Oh NOOOO! Do you think it's purely from the rain?! How devastating--



BlueMeezer said:


> Interesting. You're the second person to mention rain and snake handles not being a good combination. I will take that advice and keep mine out of the rain. Thank you.


Or, shoulder strap! I'm mainly an arm-carrier, but the snake handles concerned me too, though they are GORGEOUS. My rationale for thinking I'd like the regular satchel as a consolation was that I intended it for travel, and so didn't want it to concern me. Not the case!!! That one's so much more gorgeous!!! in comparison, I mean... I'd probably be fine w it had I not realized the other existed..


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> GORGEOUS color!!! right up my alley!!
> 
> 
> Oh the irony, as I've got one in PLAIN (no snake, just the dk denim); been looking for the snake ever since!!! If I can't swap it out next week, I'll be looking to sell! Never carried, just been sad about it not being the snake version!!!


The satchel came in two versions?! I only remember the snake handles one. I wish they would bring these back in new colors.[emoji852]️

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> The satchel came in two versions?! I only remember the snake handles one. I wish they would bring these back in new colors.[emoji852]️
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Well, apparently!!! (My own reaction, not directed at you, 999!)
After I got the GRAY SNAKE (def fits better in my WD but well, it's GRAY!!! Which kind of make it neither here nor there... ), they told me they were discontinuing the regular satchel. Ever since leaving the boutique that day I've been kicking myself for not having picked the blue!!! Fast forward to a few months ago (obv I've been stalking the snake version), I threw in the towel and got the DD satchel 36 or 39 or something, as a travel bag. It's just been sitting in its duster, screaming 'I'M SO PLAIN STOP LOOKING AT ME!!!' (Great in my own abstract concept; idiotic for me to think I'd actually carry it!!!)

Big plan to trek to the outlets next week. Hopefully I can swap it out.
Hopefully EVERYTHING!!! (Whatever happens, I just need to get over this!!!
Lesson for me, against the grain of capsule ppl: if I LOVE something at a great price, defying logic, I NEED to acquire it, or I will spend the next FOREVER looking to rectify my grave error. 


(Aaaaand thanks for listening!!! Sorry, didn't realize I had all that!!!)


----------



## pianolize

pianolize said:


> Well, apparently!!! (My own reaction, not directed at you, 999!)
> After I got the GRAY SNAKE (def fits better in my WD but well, it's GRAY!!! Which kind of make it neither here nor there... ), they told me they were discontinuing the regular satchel. Ever since leaving the boutique that day I've been kicking myself for not having picked the blue!!! Fast forward to a few months ago (obv I've been stalking the snake version), I threw in the towel and got the DD satchel 36 or 39 or something, as a travel bag. It's just been sitting in its duster, screaming 'I'M SO PLAIN STOP LOOKING AT ME!!!' (Great in my own abstract concept; idiotic for me to think I'd actually carry it!!!)
> 
> Big plan to trek to the outlets next week. Hopefully I can swap it out.
> Hopefully EVERYTHING!!! (Whatever happens, I just need to get over this!!!
> Lesson for me, against the grain of capsule ppl: if I LOVE something at a great price, defying logic, I NEED to acquire it, or I will spend the next FOREVER looking to rectify my grave error.
> 
> 
> (Aaaaand thanks for listening!!! Sorry, didn't realize I had all that!!!)


One last thought-- I wish so too, but every time I almost use them, I put everything in and head to the door; then do a 180 after deciding within that 15-20 ft, that it's too heavy to carry!!! So again, another major fail for my ideas in application...


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> One last thought-- I wish so too, but every time I almost use them, I put everything in and head to the door; then do a 180 after deciding within that 15-20 ft, that it's too heavy to carry!!! So again, another major fail for my ideas in application...


Well if you have the bigger one in size 39 then yes, that one is more like a gym duffle bag. I couldn't carry it without looking stupid with my 5'1" frame. Lol. 
Maybe they will bring it back in a canvas print to make it lighter. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Saw her irl. She's so pretty in this color. The size great too!. Not big, but definitely not tiny. Will you keep her?I'm a sucker for pretty much tearose anything, so my vote is for washed red. I saw both irl. The pink is sweet, but the washed red is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It really is a beautiful bag and so wish it didn't have the brass rings.  Agree that it is a great size but I can't get past the nose ring image!  Sadly going to return.  I also think it will look dated in 3-5 years.


----------



## BlueMeezer

pianolize said:


> GORGEOUS color!!! right up my alley!!
> 
> 
> Oh the irony, as I've got one in PLAIN (no snake, just the dk denim); been looking for the snake ever since!!! If I can't swap it out next week, I'll be looking to sell! Never carried, just been sad about it not being the snake version!!!


I've not seen the plain one in dark denim except for the larger 36 size. I do like the look of the snake handles, just a little unsure of how well they will wear. Guess I will find out!


----------



## BlueMeezer

pianolize said:


> Well, apparently!!! (My own reaction, not directed at you, 999!)
> After I got the GRAY SNAKE (def fits better in my WD but well, it's GRAY!!! Which kind of make it neither here nor there... ),



I saw the grey snake satchel in the summer sale. That is one gorgeous bag, but I couldn't bring myself to pay that much, even at half price. Sigh.


----------



## pianolize

BlueMeezer said:


> I saw the grey snake satchel in the summer sale. That is one gorgeous bag, but I couldn't bring myself to pay that much, even at half price. Sigh.


That was a lucky find for me- it was hugely discounted!


----------



## Bagmedic

BlueMeezer said:


> Thanks! I found it on Amazon, and it has good reviews, so I purchased some to try.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002A90GB2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2MI9QS56ZOCLV&psc=1


Great!  The brand seems very well reviewed, too.


----------



## brittkilluh

My ‘new to me’ regular Rogue in black [emoji7] This is my very first Rogue and it’s every bit as dreamy as everyone here on TPF describes! In the 24 hours I’ve had it, I’ve already pulled it out three times just to condition/stare/pet it. Safe to say I’m officially obsessed lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

brittkilluh said:


> View attachment 4113173
> 
> 
> My ‘new to me’ regular Rogue in black [emoji7] This is my very first Rogue and it’s every bit as dreamy as everyone here on TPF describes! In the 24 hours I’ve had it, I’ve already pulled it out three times just to condition/stare/pet it. Safe to say I’m officially obsessed lol.


Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## Gaby Torres

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross posted from the QOTW thread...)
> I was bummed when these were on sale on the Canadian Coach website and were sold out, but I found one in the store! (regular $700 CAD on sale for $350 CAD). It's a Tea rose dinky. I love the colours.


----------



## gr8onteej

BlueMeezer said:


> FOS - the online outlet sale - but they were sold out before the last sale ended. More may pop up in the future, you never know. Your best bet would be to check at Coach outlets.



They had some at The Woodbury Commons outlet in NY tonight-70% off.


----------



## llviolet

I was looking for a Rogue satchel forever. I’m so happy to find it at FOS [emoji847][emoji847].
The strap is very comfortable and works great with Rogue 25 Light Saddle Rivets because of the saddle/yellow stitching.


----------



## Bagmedic

llviolet said:


> I was looking for a Rogue satchel forever. I’m so happy to find it at FOS [emoji847][emoji847].
> The strap is very comfortable and works great with Rogue 25 Light Saddle Rivets because of the saddle/yellow stitching.
> View attachment 4113758


I wasn't a fan of this bag charm but it looks great with your bag!


----------



## momofgirls

Love this bag, it’s so light and  Functionable


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> View attachment 4113831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag, it’s so light and  Functionable


Out of curiosity, did you order that style#59136? I ordered style#26886 (the newer with built in pocket) and they sent me #59136 (older with floating clutch.) I tried a few stores near me and they only had the old style 26886 too. Was tempted to reorder to see if they would send the right one, but not sure I want to bother.  It's a great color, congratulations!


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> Out of curiosity, did you order that style#59136? I ordered style#26886 (the newer with built in pocket) and they sent me #59136 (older with floating clutch.) I tried a few stores near me and they only had the old style 26886 too. Was tempted to reorder to see if they would send the right one, but not sure I want to bother.  It's a great color, congratulations!


It’s 59136, it’s so light and easy to carry. I am thinking of order another one but can’t decide on the color.


----------



## Melodyjj

momofgirls said:


> View attachment 4113831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag, it’s so light and  Functionable


Rogue Tote is so pretty!


----------



## Bagmedic

momofgirls said:


> View attachment 4113831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag, it’s so light and  Functionable


This was my first rogue tote and just by chance since it was a return to the outlet when you could still do that.  I wasn't interested in this style but since it was such a great deal, I decided to buy it.  I LOVE it for my work items and has held up very well.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Melodyjj

holiday123 said:


> Out of curiosity, did you order that style#59136? I ordered style#26886 (the newer with built in pocket) and they sent me #59136 (older with floating clutch.) I tried a few stores near me and they only had the old style 26886 too. Was tempted to reorder to see if they would send the right one, but not sure I want to bother.  It's a great color, congratulations!


That's one thing that bugs me. I prefer the new design over the removable clutch. But I adore the burgundy and grey bags.


----------



## LaVisioneer

A bunch of goodies from the outlet recently! Now I better put myself on a shopping ban...

(1) turnlock saddle bag and moon charm from outlet. Best purchase ever; I'm over the moon for this bag! 






(2) chain crossbodies that I hacked with some key rings and some new bag charms from the outlet 




Note these don't come with a serial number (even though my matching mini skinny outlet wallet does). They are very handy and I love them but the edging is very sloppy FYI. 

(3) more bag charms styled on a new to me used Legacy Willis and a very loved 15 year old shoulder bag from Wilsons leather  
I like to remove the extra key rings from the bag charms to give them a cleaner look.


----------



## Bagmedic

Melodyjj said:


> That's one thing that bugs me. I prefer the new design over the removable clutch. But I adore the burgundy and grey bags.


I didn't realize there was a new design.  I've had my eye on the beechwood one with the floral lining.  I'll see if that is the new style.  Haven't seen it IRL.


----------



## Melodyjj

Bagmedic said:


> I didn't realize there was a new design.  I've had my eye on the beechwood one with the floral lining.  I'll see if that is the new style.  Haven't seen it IRL.


Yes. The new colors(beechwood, icy, ice pink, chalk) come with new design, which is a inside zip pocket like they did with Market Tote.


----------



## Syren

Can’t stop playing with my new baby!  Hologram derby crossbody, my first drawstring bag. The poison Apple charm is perfect!


----------



## Sarah03

Syren said:


> View attachment 4114455
> 
> Can’t stop playing with my new baby!  Hologram derby crossbody, my first drawstring bag. The poison Apple charm is perfect!



Aaahhh! This is so flipping cute!


----------



## Syren

Sarah03 said:


> Aaahhh! This is so flipping cute!



Thank you!  Normally I’m not drawn to this style but I love all of the coach hologram items so I needed it [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4114455
> 
> Can’t stop playing with my new baby!  Hologram derby crossbody, my first drawstring bag. The poison Apple charm is perfect!


The color/shimmer is so spectacular— very pretty


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> The color/shimmer is so spectacular— very pretty



Thank you!


----------



## finer_woman

LaVisioneer said:


> A bunch of goodies from the outlet recently! Now I better put myself on a shopping ban...
> 
> (1) turnlock saddle bag and moon charm from outlet. Best purchase ever; I'm over the moon for this bag!
> View attachment 4114237
> 
> View attachment 4114259
> View attachment 4114260
> 
> 
> (2) chain crossbodies that I hacked with some key rings and some new bag charms from the outlet
> 
> View attachment 4114239
> View attachment 4114241
> 
> Note these don't come with a serial number (even though my matching mini skinny outlet wallet does). They are very handy and I love them but the edging is very sloppy FYI.
> 
> (3) more bag charms styled on a new to me used Legacy Willis and a very loved 15 year old shoulder bag from Wilsons leather
> I like to remove the extra key rings from the bag charms to give them a cleaner look.
> 
> View attachment 4114245
> View attachment 4114246


I love the chain crossbody style,  I hope they keep making them.


----------



## houseof999

Few goodies I picked up tonight at the outlet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

houseof999 said:


> Few goodies I picked up tonight at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114676
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


How much was the Trifold wallet?


----------



## houseof999

Caledonia said:


> How much was the Trifold wallet?


$43.87. The table it was on was extra 25% off after 70% off. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia

houseof999 said:


> $43.87. The table it was on was extra 25% off after 70% off.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Wish they'd appear in FOS. Can't get to outlet at this time. I'm sitting here resting from surgery, browsing for things I don't need. Free shipping does not help.


----------



## Loco4Coco

New Flax Duffle.  Not the best pic she’s floppy, will probably put an organizer inside of her to hold her up.


----------



## elvisfan4life

houseof999 said:


> $43.87. The table it was on was extra 25% off after 70% off.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Wow fab bargain


----------



## PursePassionLV

Usually not a coach fan but this little beauty was such a looker and very easy to carry.  She works well for work travel when I don’t want to carry my super expensive items. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

Caledonia said:


> Thanks! Wish they'd appear in FOS. Can't get to outlet at this time. I'm sitting here resting from surgery, browsing for things I don't need. Free shipping does not help.


I hope you recover soon. I don't have online access anymore. I definitely would've ordered more than what I got and would've had to return some. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

PursePassionLV said:


> Usually not a coach fan but this little beauty was such a looker and very easy to carry.  She works well for work travel when I don’t want to carry my super expensive items. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4115424


I want this but keep waiting for a sale.  Was sure it would hit SAS but guess not!


----------



## CoachMaven

I am so excited, I have wanted a vintage Willis for as long as I can remember and occasionally stalk ebay for deals but never find one in great condition for a really low price . Well I'm on the east coast visiting family, and I took my mother to a local antiques mall and found this beauty - Made in the United States, in navy and really only needs a good cleaning and leather conditioning for $17.50!!! No major scratches or any ink stains, clean interior, brass hardware is in great shape, and the corners are barely worn! I feel like I hit the lottery [emoji5] I'll take better photos when I am home, but I had to share my deal of the year!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Teagaggle

Couple small things from the space collection at the outlet today. Couldn't resist the little drawstring bag. It would hold quite a bit! The passport holder called my name when I saw it online and it was part of the men's collection. The leather on it is divine!


----------



## Caledonia

houseof999 said:


> I hope you recover soon. I don't have online access anymore.* I definitely would've ordered more than what I got and would've had to return some. *
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That's me in a nutshell!


----------



## Bagmedic

CoachMaven said:


> I am so excited, I have wanted a vintage Willis for as long as I can remember and occasionally stalk ebay for deals but never find one in great condition for a really low price . Well I'm on the east coast visiting family, and I took my mother to a local antiques mall and found this beauty - Made in the United States, in navy and really only needs a good cleaning and leather conditioning for $17.50!!! No major scratches or any ink stains, clean interior, brass hardware is in great shape, and the corners are barely worn! I feel like I hit the lottery [emoji5] I'll take better photos when I am home, but I had to share my deal of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115466
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congrats!  Great deal and in Navy!  See a lot of black or brown but not a lot of navy.


----------



## lilgreykitty

My new rogue in melon! Gorgeous oxblood interior. I asked for this color but the male SA said he didn't have it. So I had decided on the denim blue one. But, I asked the other lady SA to check the colours available and she said they had one in melon, which was just the color I wanted! So happy!! My first rogue! The color peony has variations from pink to peach depending on the Style. Which is very odd. So, here's my new baby!! On sale too! Yippee!!


----------



## Bagmedic

lilgreykitty said:


> View attachment 4115623
> View attachment 4115624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new rogue in melon! Gorgeous oxblood interior. I asked for this color but the male SA said he didn't have it. So I had decided on the denim blue one. But, I asked the other lady SA to check the colours available and she said they had one in melon, which was just the color I wanted! So happy!! My first rogue! The color peony has variations from pink to peach depending on the Style. Which is very odd. So, here's my new baby!! On sale too! Yippee!!


Glad you got what you wanted!  Enjoy it!  They are beautiful bags!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Well, apparently!!! (My own reaction, not directed at you, 999!)
> After I got the GRAY SNAKE (def fits better in my WD but well, it's GRAY!!! Which kind of make it neither here nor there... ), they told me they were discontinuing the regular satchel. Ever since leaving the boutique that day I've been kicking myself for not having picked the blue!!! Fast forward to a few months ago (obv I've been stalking the snake version), I threw in the towel and got the DD satchel 36 or 39 or something, as a travel bag. It's just been sitting in its duster, screaming 'I'M SO PLAIN STOP LOOKING AT ME!!!' (Great in my own abstract concept; idiotic for me to think I'd actually carry it!!!)
> 
> Big plan to trek to the outlets next week. Hopefully I can swap it out.
> Hopefully EVERYTHING!!! (Whatever happens, I just need to get over this!!!
> Lesson for me, against the grain of capsule ppl: if I LOVE something at a great price, defying logic, I NEED to acquire it, or I will spend the next FOREVER looking to rectify my grave error.
> 
> 
> (Aaaaand thanks for listening!!! Sorry, didn't realize I had all that!!!)


This has happened to me too! It sucks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> It really is a beautiful bag and so wish it didn't have the brass rings.  Agree that it is a great size but I can't get past the nose ring image!  Sadly going to return.  I also think it will look dated in 3-5 years.


I understand. Why keep if it's not love? Learned that the hard way. [emoji28] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

LaVisioneer said:


> A bunch of goodies from the outlet recently! Now I better put myself on a shopping ban...
> 
> (1) turnlock saddle bag and moon charm from outlet. Best purchase ever; I'm over the moon for this bag!
> View attachment 4114237
> 
> View attachment 4114259
> View attachment 4114260
> 
> 
> (2) chain crossbodies that I hacked with some key rings and some new bag charms from the outlet
> 
> View attachment 4114239
> View attachment 4114241
> 
> Note these don't come with a serial number (even though my matching mini skinny outlet wallet does). They are very handy and I love them but the edging is very sloppy FYI.
> 
> (3) more bag charms styled on a new to me used Legacy Willis and a very loved 15 year old shoulder bag from Wilsons leather
> I like to remove the extra key rings from the bag charms to give them a cleaner look.
> 
> View attachment 4114245
> View attachment 4114246


Great finds. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> View attachment 4114455
> 
> Can’t stop playing with my new baby!  Hologram derby crossbody, my first drawstring bag. The poison Apple charm is perfect!


Cute bag! That color makes me want to take a trip to the outlet. [emoji28] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> I am so excited, I have wanted a vintage Willis for as long as I can remember and occasionally stalk ebay for deals but never find one in great condition for a really low price . Well I'm on the east coast visiting family, and I took my mother to a local antiques mall and found this beauty - Made in the United States, in navy and really only needs a good cleaning and leather conditioning for $17.50!!! No major scratches or any ink stains, clean interior, brass hardware is in great shape, and the corners are barely worn! I feel like I hit the lottery [emoji5] I'll take better photos when I am home, but I had to share my deal of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115466
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What a find!!! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Couple small things from the space collection at the outlet today. Couldn't resist the little drawstring bag. It would hold quite a bit! The passport holder called my name when I saw it online and it was part of the men's collection. The leather on it is divine!
> View attachment 4115579
> View attachment 4115580
> View attachment 4115581


I'm in love with that green! Nice finds!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

lilgreykitty said:


> View attachment 4115623
> View attachment 4115624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new rogue in melon! Gorgeous oxblood interior. I asked for this color but the male SA said he didn't have it. So I had decided on the denim blue one. But, I asked the other lady SA to check the colours available and she said they had one in melon, which was just the color I wanted! So happy!! My first rogue! The color peony has variations from pink to peach depending on the Style. Which is very odd. So, here's my new baby!! On sale too! Yippee!!


Congrats! Nothing like finding exactly what you wanted. [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

carterazo said:


> Cute bag! That color makes me want to take a trip to the outlet. [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I don’t recommend going to the outlet it’s a dangerous place [emoji23] Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Syren said:


> I don’t recommend going to the outlet it’s a dangerous place [emoji23] Thank you!


Lol I'm hoping the Coach outlet God's will forgive my online ban seeing I finally made MFF store purchases yesterday. 


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> I don’t recommend going to the outlet it’s a dangerous place [emoji23] Thank you!


[emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Lol I'm hoping the Coach outlet God's will forgive my online ban seeing I finally made MFF store purchases yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I hope so!  I hope Coach decides to grace us again with access [emoji23]


----------



## houseof999

Syren said:


> I hope so!  I hope Coach decides to grace us again with access [emoji23]


Lol yeah I'll keep you posted. I don't think I can get in the current sale. I signed in and still nothing. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Couple small things from the space collection at the outlet today. Couldn't resist the little drawstring bag. It would hold quite a bit! The passport holder called my name when I saw it online and it was part of the men's collection. The leather on it is divine!
> View attachment 4115579
> View attachment 4115580
> View attachment 4115581



So fun and happy! Love these!



PursePassionLV said:


> Usually not a coach fan but this little beauty was such a looker and very easy to carry.  She works well for work travel when I don’t want to carry my super expensive items. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4115424


 So beautiful! I love the Parker!



CoachMaven said:


> I am so excited, I have wanted a vintage Willis for as long as I can remember and occasionally stalk ebay for deals but never find one in great condition for a really low price . Well I'm on the east coast visiting family, and I took my mother to a local antiques mall and found this beauty - Made in the United States, in navy and really only needs a good cleaning and leather conditioning for $17.50!!! No major scratches or any ink stains, clean interior, brass hardware is in great shape, and the corners are barely worn! I feel like I hit the lottery [emoji5] I'll take better photos when I am home, but I had to share my deal of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115466
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 What a find! I hope to find an oldie @ the thrift store someday, but I guess that means I'll have to go look!


----------



## SEWDimples

This will be my final haul before I start my Coach bag ban. I need to enjoy all the beautiful bags that I own. I want a Dakotah Satchel, but it it will have to wait.

Minnie Phone case in Black



Outlet Space collection (bag charms and coin purse)



Soho Crossbody in Gifting Orange



And last, but not least. Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39 (Searching and persistence paid off, but I believe it was a return because it was not wrapped). I really really really like this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4114455
> 
> Can’t stop playing with my new baby!  Hologram derby crossbody, my first drawstring bag. The poison Apple charm is perfect!



Love this bag and the charm looks perfect on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Couple small things from the space collection at the outlet today. Couldn't resist the little drawstring bag. It would hold quite a bit! The passport holder called my name when I saw it online and it was part of the men's collection. The leather on it is divine!
> View attachment 4115579
> View attachment 4115580
> View attachment 4115581



The colors on both of these!! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> This will be my final haul before I start my Coach bag ban. I need to enjoy all the beautiful bags that I own. I want a Dakotah Satchel, but it it will have to wait.
> 
> Minnie Phone case in Black
> View attachment 4115788
> 
> 
> Outlet Space collection (bag charms and coin purse)
> View attachment 4115787
> 
> 
> Soho Crossbody in Gifting Orange
> View attachment 4115786
> 
> 
> And last, but not least. Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39 (Searching and persistence paid off, but I believe it was a return because it was not wrapped). I really really really like this bag.
> View attachment 4115791
> 
> View attachment 4115792
> 
> View attachment 4115797



Wow some beauties!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Bagmedic said:


> I want this but keep waiting for a sale.  Was sure it would hit SAS but guess not!



I asked the same thing since I thought it would too, but was told that style was new which seemed odd given the color scheme was on many other sale bags. The black version sold out so I didn’t want to risk this one selling out too. It truly is a little gem and I’ve gotten many compliments on it. [emoji175]


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> This will be my final haul before I start my Coach bag ban. I need to enjoy all the beautiful bags that I own. I want a Dakotah Satchel, but it it will have to wait.
> 
> Minnie Phone case in Black
> View attachment 4115788
> 
> 
> Outlet Space collection (bag charms and coin purse)
> View attachment 4115787
> 
> 
> Soho Crossbody in Gifting Orange
> View attachment 4115786
> 
> 
> And last, but not least. Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39 (Searching and persistence paid off, but I believe it was a return because it was not wrapped). I really really really like this bag.
> View attachment 4115791
> 
> View attachment 4115792
> 
> View attachment 4115797


Congrats on finding the Bandit!  I love mine, too, and find moving the pouch to other Bandits makes for some nice combos!  I just ordered the Washed Red and Oxblood Bandits and the pouch will work nicely on both I think!  Then I can move the other pouches to the black and create different looks, too!  It's become one of my favorite things to do....mixing and matching the pouches amongst my Bandits!  I may order the peony or beechwood one before the sale ends.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Congrats on finding the Bandit!  I love mine, too, and find moving the pouch to other Bandits makes for some nice combos!  I just ordered the Washed Red and Oxblood Bandits and the pouch will work nicely on both I think!  Then I can move the other pouches to the black and create different looks, too!  It's become one of my favorite things to do....mixing and matching the pouches amongst my Bandits!  I may order the peony or beechwood one before the sale ends.


Thank you! I'm on a purse ban now, so I will have to hope they show up at the outlets.  I want Navy and Beechwood.


----------



## sb2

I asked for it to be gift wrapped which it wasn’t but this is funny.  This single Apple Watch band was sent this way. Lol a little over kill on box. I ordered 2 different ones a week and a half ago and this one finally got to me I don’t know if I will see the other one


----------



## elvisfan4life

PursePassionLV said:


> I asked the same thing since I thought it would too, but was told that style was new which seemed odd given the color scheme was on many other sale bags. The black version sold out so I didn’t want to risk this one selling out too. It truly is a little gem and I’ve gotten many compliments on it. [emoji175]


It's been half price on several UK sites


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag and the charm looks perfect on there!



Thank you!


----------



## Meganallise

Posted in the Rogue Club but thought I'd share here too  I waited for this girl to go on sale. Debated on her because I also own the melon tea rose rogue but then decided it was the perfect Bday gift. Tracked down the snakeskin wallet to match which was also 50% off! I switched out the fob and shoulder straps from my black tea rose rogue..


----------



## Hobbsy

PursePassionLV said:


> Usually not a coach fan but this little beauty was such a looker and very easy to carry.  She works well for work travel when I don’t want to carry my super expensive items. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4115424


Such a glowing review.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> This has happened to me too! It sucks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk






sb2 said:


> I asked for it to be gift wrapped which it wasn’t but this is funny.  This single Apple Watch band was sent this way. Lol a little over kill on box. I ordered 2 different ones a week and a half ago and this one finally got to me I don’t know if I will see the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115936
> View attachment 4115937


----------



## Gaby Torres

SEWDimples said:


> This will be my final haul before I start my Coach bag ban. I need to enjoy all the beautiful bags that I own. I want a Dakotah Satchel, but it it will have to wait.
> 
> Minnie Phone case in Black
> View attachment 4115788
> 
> 
> Outlet Space collection (bag charms and coin purse)
> View attachment 4115787
> 
> 
> Soho Crossbody in Gifting Orange
> View attachment 4115786
> 
> 
> And last, but not least. Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39 (Searching and persistence paid off, but I believe it was a return because it was not wrapped). I really really really like this bag.
> View attachment 4115791
> 
> View attachment 4115792
> 
> View attachment 4115797


 Your Tea Rose Bandit is beautiful


----------



## Gaby Torres

New to me Pebble Leather Convertible Baguette/Wristlet in yellow. She’s a cute little thing


----------



## PursePassionLV

elvisfan4life said:


> It's been half price on several UK sites



[emoji849]typical!! I will watch to see if it goes on sale here any time soon so I can get a price adjustment. Oh well, I still love her. [emoji7][emoji175]


----------



## carterazo

sb2 said:


> I asked for it to be gift wrapped which it wasn’t but this is funny.  This single Apple Watch band was sent this way. Lol a little over kill on box. I ordered 2 different ones a week and a half ago and this one finally got to me I don’t know if I will see the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115936
> View attachment 4115937


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Maybe someone who used to work for Amazon shipping is now working at Coach? [emoji28] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Meganallise said:


> Posted in the Rogue Club but thought I'd share here too [emoji2] I waited for this girl to go on sale. Debated on her because I also own the melon tea rose rogue but then decided it was the perfect Bday gift. Tracked down the snakeskin wallet to match which was also 50% off! I switched out the fob and shoulder straps from my black tea rose rogue..
> View attachment 4116404
> View attachment 4116403


Beautiful combination. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachMaven

Gaby Torres said:


> New to me Pebble Leather Convertible Baguette/Wristlet in yellow. She’s a cute little thing


I had a hobo from this collection, I want to say it was Hamptons? Around 2005 I believe. Pretty yellow color!


----------



## CoachMaven

Meganallise said:


> Posted in the Rogue Club but thought I'd share here too  I waited for this girl to go on sale. Debated on her because I also own the melon tea rose rogue but then decided it was the perfect Bday gift. Tracked down the snakeskin wallet to match which was also 50% off! I switched out the fob and shoulder straps from my black tea rose rogue..
> View attachment 4116404
> View attachment 4116403


I really love this bag, and am resisting so hard!! *I can admire it and not buy it, I can admire it and not buy it *


----------



## sb2

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Maybe someone who used to work for Amazon shipping is now working at Coach? [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It did ship from a store so who knows, but that’s funny!


----------



## tealocean

Gaby Torres said:


> New to me Pebble Leather Convertible Baguette/Wristlet in yellow. She’s a cute little thing


So adorable! I love seeing yellow bags because I don't wear yellow well, but it's such a happy color!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Maybe someone who used to work for Amazon shipping is now working at Coach? [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

LaVisioneer said:


> A bunch of goodies from the outlet recently! Now I better put myself on a shopping ban...
> 
> (1) turnlock saddle bag and moon charm from outlet. Best purchase ever; I'm over the moon for this bag!
> View attachment 4114237
> 
> View attachment 4114259
> View attachment 4114260
> 
> 
> (2) chain crossbodies that I hacked with some key rings and some new bag charms from the outlet
> 
> View attachment 4114239
> View attachment 4114241
> 
> Note these don't come with a serial number (even though my matching mini skinny outlet wallet does). They are very handy and I love them but the edging is very sloppy FYI.
> 
> (3) more bag charms styled on a new to me used Legacy Willis and a very loved 15 year old shoulder bag from Wilsons leather
> I like to remove the extra key rings from the bag charms to give them a cleaner look.
> 
> View attachment 4114245
> View attachment 4114246


WOW! What awesome finds! What is the name of the bottom bag? Enjoy your new acquisitions


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Syren said:


> View attachment 4114455
> 
> Can’t stop playing with my new baby!  Hologram derby crossbody, my first drawstring bag. The poison Apple charm is perfect!


I love that bag. The color is amazing and the charm is perfection


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

houseof999 said:


> Few goodies I picked up tonight at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114676
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Love it all! I need to get myself to the Outlet .


----------



## Syren

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I love that bag. The color is amazing and the charm is perfection



Thank you so much!  I’m finding that little poison Apple matches more things than I thought it would haha!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

lilgreykitty said:


> View attachment 4115623
> View attachment 4115624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new rogue in melon! Gorgeous oxblood interior. I asked for this color but the male SA said he didn't have it. So I had decided on the denim blue one. But, I asked the other lady SA to check the colours available and she said they had one in melon, which was just the color I wanted! So happy!! My first rogue! The color peony has variations from pink to peach depending on the Style. Which is very odd. So, here's my new baby!! On sale too! Yippee!!


Stunning! Congratulations on your purchase. Really, really beautiful


----------



## LaVisioneer

BaguetteBlonde said:


> WOW! What awesome finds! What is the name of the bottom bag? Enjoy your new acquisitions


 
Thanks! Which bag do you mean?

Black bag = turnlock saddle #59241
Blue bag = Riley #57325
Pink bag = chain crossbody (outlet) #f21696
Gold bag = chain crossbody (outlet) #f22828
Tan bag = legacy willis (bought used authenticated here on TPF), #22382
Lilac bag = 15 year old bag from Wilsons leather. I don't think they ever did serial numbers at least not for this bag. This was the first "real" purse I received and it has taken a beating with the only damage being dirt on the leather, so it was great quality in my mind!

I saw Coach has included lilac in their new bags so you might find something similar in lilac like the Chelsea if that's the bag you meant


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

LaVisioneer said:


> Thanks! Which bag do you mean?
> 
> Black bag = turnlock saddle #59241
> Blue bag = Riley #57325
> Pink bag = chain crossbody (outlet) #f21696
> Gold bag = chain crossbody (outlet) #f22828
> Tan bag = legacy willis (bought used authenticated here on TPF), #22382
> Lilac bag = 15 year old bag from Wilsons leather. I don't think they ever did serial numbers at least not for this bag. This was the first "real" purse I received and it has taken a beating with the only damage being dirt on the leather, so it was great quality in my mind!
> 
> I saw Coach has included lilac in their new bags so you might find something similar in lilac like the Chelsea if that's the bag you meant


Thank you for going to all that trouble for me. I really appreciate it


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

(cross-posted from QOTW)

Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
The older one chose a 
*Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*


The younger one chose this 
*Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*


----------



## Gaby Torres

tealocean said:


> So adorable! I love seeing yellow bags because I don't wear yellow well, but it's such a happy color!


it sure is a happy color  too bad its so small for me to use


----------



## Syren

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297



Haha how cute!  I like how the swagger shoulder bag can be used as a crossbody on such a little one [emoji23]

Do you feel like their choices fit their personalities?  They remind me of a friends girls and I feel like her older one would have chose the same since she is very sweet and her younger would have chose the chain bag since it’s a little edgier and she’s a wild child haha


----------



## Gaby Torres

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297


adorable  my grandson wants a mini backpack from coach lol


----------



## pdxhb

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297


So completely adorable!!


----------



## SEWDimples

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297


Totally adorable. They made excellent choices. They maybe Coach fans for life.


----------



## Scottiemom

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297


Beautiful girls and beautiful bags!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Syren said:


> Haha how cute!  I like how the swagger shoulder bag can be used as a crossbody on such a little one [emoji23]
> 
> Do you feel like their choices fit their personalities?  They remind me of a friends girls and I feel like her older one would have chose the same since she is very sweet and her younger would have chose the chain bag since it’s a little edgier and she’s a wild child haha



Yes, totally.  The older one has an innocence about her that suits this pink so well; the younger one is definitely bossier, edgier, wears more black etc!


----------



## meepabeep

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297



Adorable!


----------



## LaVisioneer

That's so adorable!

I have a practical question: how did you get the strap length short enough for them to wear? I'm 4'11" and most Coach straps are too long for me, even the adjustable ones. 



BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297


----------



## tealocean

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297


Oh my this is the cutest ever! I don't have daughters so this is so sweet to see. They look precious!


----------



## tealocean

Gaby Torres said:


> it sure is a happy color  too bad its so small for me to use


Do you like carrying a small pouch inside a larger bag? I like to have a little grab and go bag when I need to carry a larger bag. It's convenient to have all the essentials and valuables in it in case you don't need to carry the big bag all day.


----------



## Gaby Torres

tealocean said:


> Do you like carrying a small pouch inside a larger bag? I like to have a little grab and go bag when I need to carry a larger bag. It's convenient to have all the essentials and valuables in it in case you don't need to carry the big bag all day.


Lol both my wallet and coupon wallet are about half the size of the purse so it doesn’t work out. Plus I toss in snack and juice box’ for my grandson.  Maybe if all I need is my cellphone and ID card ‍♀️


----------



## tealocean

Gaby Torres said:


> Lol both my wallet and coupon wallet are about half the size of the purse so it doesn’t work out. Plus I toss in snack and juice box’ for my grandson.  Maybe if all I need is my cellphone and ID card ‍♀️


 I get it. When I have to bring snacks for everyone and need a large bag, I like having something smaller inside it just in case I'm able to just use that for a bit. I'm experimenting with a small wallet because I'm getting spoiled by smaller bags this summer.


----------



## keishapie1973

BonVoyageBaby said:


> (cross-posted from QOTW)
> 
> Took my girls to get their first bags today...  my husband might kill me!
> The older one chose a
> *Foldover Chain Clutch With Tea Rose Rivets*
> View attachment 4117296
> 
> The younger one chose this
> *Coach Swagger Shoulder Bag 20*
> View attachment 4117297



This is just too cute!!! I can already tell their personalities by the bags they chose....


----------



## keishapie1973

I debated on wallet colors trying to find an exact match. My local store didn’t have any pink wallets so I had to go on stock pics. I think I chose well.

Lily slim wallet to match my heather grey rogue...


----------



## tealocean

keishapie1973 said:


> I debated on wallet colors trying to find an exact match. My local store didn’t have any pink wallets so I had to go on stock pics. I think I chose well.
> 
> Lily slim wallet to match my heather grey rogue...


Yes, this is a beautiful match!


----------



## keishapie1973

Also, just arrived. Tobacco Double Swagger...


----------



## Meganallise

keishapie1973 said:


> I debated on wallet colors trying to find an exact match. My local store didn’t have any pink wallets so I had to go on stock pics. I think I chose well.
> 
> Lily slim wallet to match my heather grey rogue...


Perfect match! Looks perfect


----------



## houseof999

keishapie1973 said:


> I debated on wallet colors trying to find an exact match. My local store didn’t have any pink wallets so I had to go on stock pics. I think I chose well.
> 
> Lily slim wallet to match my heather grey rogue...



Is Lily pink?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## keishapie1973

houseof999 said:


> Is Lily pink?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



It’s a purplish pink....


----------



## keishapie1973

tealocean said:


> Yes, this is a beautiful match!





Meganallise said:


> Perfect match! Looks perfect



Thank you....


----------



## houseof999

keishapie1973 said:


> It’s a purplish pink....


Lol I was looking at the WOC crossbody online. I might have to check out the color in store. I'd like it to be more purple than pink. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teagaggle

So, I posted about having picked up the holographic drawstring bag a few days ago. Drawstring bags aren't my thing but this was too cute to pass up.
That said, while in the midst of organizing some stuff, I came across an old small crossbody that had oil slick chain accents. I was getting ready to toss the bag in the donate pile when the caffeine from my morning tea kicked in. An hour later....voila, the finished product. I'm thrilled!


----------



## Chiichan

Teagaggle said:


> So, I posted about having picked up the holographic drawstring bag a few days ago. Drawstring bags aren't my thing but this was too cute to pass up.
> That said, while in the midst of organizing some stuff, I came across an old small crossbody that had oil slick chain accents. I was getting ready to toss the bag in the donate pile when the caffeine from my morning tea kicked in. An hour later....voila, the finished product. I'm thrilled!
> View attachment 4118493
> View attachment 4118494
> View attachment 4118496
> View attachment 4118497



That looks like it was supposed to be that way! Awesome!


----------



## Lake Effect

Once a decade or so, I do purchase a bag from a Coach store lol. I decided to stop at a Factory store, hopng for fobs with a brass tone accent. Well I found a few. And at 70% off plus another 20%, I found myself gravitating toward the smaller Brooke Carryall Crossgrain in chalk 
And the red resin flower fob and the mixed flower and mirror fob were on sale too!  I missed out on the Nordstrom Rak clearance last year on Coach fobs (mine didn't carry them) so I feel like I finally got my fob deals in brass tone.


----------



## Lake Effect

I don't know which I enjoyed more. Showing my red Pocket bag to two very young SAs and explaining it was vintage Coach and having bothof  them say, Oh I noticed it from across the room or explaing to two young guys behind me in line who were goofing around with a tassel fob and trying to figure out what it was that it was a purse accessory. They were completely dumbfounded when I showed them how to clip it on a bag lmbo!


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> I don't know which I enjoyed more. Showing my red Pocket bag to two very young SAs and explaining it was vintage Coach and having bothof  them say, Oh I noticed it from across the room or explaing to two young guys behind me in line who were goofing around with a tassel fob and trying to figure out what it was that it was a purse accessory. They were completely dumbfounded when I showed them how to clip it on a bag lmbo!



[emoji23] Good thing you were there to give them a lesson!  Love the new bag!


----------



## Glttglam

Lake Effect said:


> Once a decade or so, I do purchase a bag from a Coach store lol. I decided to stop at a Factory store, hopng for fobs with a brass tone accent. Well I found a few. And at 70% off plus another 20%, I found myself gravitating toward the smaller Brooke Carryall Crossgrain in chalk
> And the red resin flower fob and the mixed flower and mirror fob were on sale too!  I missed out on the Nordstrom Rak clearance last year on Coach fobs (mine didn't carry them) so I feel like I finally got my fob deals in brass tone.
> View attachment 4118662


Love the bag. I just picked up the same one in light yellow. I'm planning on using it soon

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Once a decade or so, I do purchase a bag from a Coach store lol. I decided to stop at a Factory store, hopng for fobs with a brass tone accent. Well I found a few. And at 70% off plus another 20%, I found myself gravitating toward the smaller Brooke Carryall Crossgrain in chalk
> And the red resin flower fob and the mixed flower and mirror fob were on sale too!  I missed out on the Nordstrom Rak clearance last year on Coach fobs (mine didn't carry them) so I feel like I finally got my fob deals in brass tone.
> View attachment 4118662


Congrats! Right on time for summer. Love all your new fobs. Enjoy all your new beauties.


----------



## Syren

My new love, Dusty Rose!  I really like the suede sides, adds a little something different.  I feel like this color is an actual representation of me [emoji23] haha I love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4118706
> View attachment 4118709
> 
> 
> My new love, Dusty Rose!  I really like the suede sides, adds a little something different.  I feel like this color is an actual representation of me [emoji23] haha I love it!


Congrats @Syren! Dusty Rose is a great color.  It looks exceptionally beautiful with the Rogue. Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4118706
> View attachment 4118709
> 
> 
> My new love, Dusty Rose!  I really like the suede sides, adds a little something different.  I feel like this color is an actual representation of me [emoji23] haha I love it!


Beautiful!!  Hurray for the Dusty Rose Brigade


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> View attachment 4118706
> View attachment 4118709
> 
> 
> My new love, Dusty Rose!  I really like the suede sides, adds a little something different.  I feel like this color is an actual representation of me [emoji23] haha I love it!


I love the suede sides, too!  Adds some visual interest and seems to enrich the bag.  Love it and the burgundy lining!  If i didn't have the dusty rose Bandit, I'd consider it myself!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I love the suede sides, too!  Adds some visual interest and seems to enrich the bag.  Love it and the burgundy lining!  If i didn't have the dusty rose Bandit, I'd consider it myself!


Same here.


----------



## Gaby Torres

tealocean said:


> I get it. When I have to bring snacks for everyone and need a large bag, I like having something smaller inside it just in case I'm able to just use that for a bit. I'm experimenting with a small wallet because I'm getting spoiled by smaller bags this summer.


My daughter laughed at me when I showed her my Dinky. She knows I use large bags


Syren said:


> View attachment 4118706
> View attachment 4118709
> 
> 
> My new love, Dusty Rose!  I really like the suede sides, adds a little something different.  I feel like this color is an actual representation of me [emoji23] haha I love it!


how pretty!


----------



## Gaby Torres

Not sure why that other quote was added sorry


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4118706
> View attachment 4118709
> 
> 
> My new love, Dusty Rose!  I really like the suede sides, adds a little something different.  I feel like this color is an actual representation of me [emoji23] haha I love it!


So beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> So, I posted about having picked up the holographic drawstring bag a few days ago. Drawstring bags aren't my thing but this was too cute to pass up.
> That said, while in the midst of organizing some stuff, I came across an old small crossbody that had oil slick chain accents. I was getting ready to toss the bag in the donate pile when the caffeine from my morning tea kicked in. An hour later....voila, the finished product. I'm thrilled!
> View attachment 4118493
> View attachment 4118494
> View attachment 4118496
> View attachment 4118497


Wow that looks great together! Love it!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Once a decade or so, I do purchase a bag from a Coach store lol. I decided to stop at a Factory store, hopng for fobs with a brass tone accent. Well I found a few. And at 70% off plus another 20%, I found myself gravitating toward the smaller Brooke Carryall Crossgrain in chalk
> And the red resin flower fob and the mixed flower and mirror fob were on sale too!  I missed out on the Nordstrom Rak clearance last year on Coach fobs (mine didn't carry them) so I feel like I finally got my fob deals in brass tone.
> View attachment 4118662


So so cute! Is that the mini? It reminds me of the Christie (a favorite). Your charms are beautiful! Especially love the tiny flowers! I have 2 Coach charms, poppy red like yours and the matching pink ones. Very pretty!


----------



## tealocean

Gaby Torres said:


> My daughter laughed at me when I showed her my Dinky. She knows I use large bags
> 
> how pretty!


I wanted a Dinky 24 before I saw the Parker and knew the larger size would be better for me. The Dinky is so so so adorable! I can see why you chose one. Do you have the little one? Perfect for tucking in your larger bag if you get a change to test out pulling it out for shorter trips.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @Syren! Dusty Rose is a great color.  It looks exceptionally beautiful with the Rogue. Enjoy!



Thank you! [emoji171]



Bagmedic said:


> I love the suede sides, too!  Adds some visual interest and seems to enrich the bag.  Love it and the burgundy lining!  If i didn't have the dusty rose Bandit, I'd consider it myself!



Agree!  I have the Washed Red and they supposedly have the same color interior suede but I feel like it looks more oxblood with the red and then on the dusty rose I feel it’s more burgundy. Could be my eyes playing tricks on me next to such a mauve color [emoji23]


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!  Hurray for the Dusty Rose Brigade



We are a force to be reckoned with! Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> So, I posted about having picked up the holographic drawstring bag a few days ago. Drawstring bags aren't my thing but this was too cute to pass up.
> That said, while in the midst of organizing some stuff, I came across an old small crossbody that had oil slick chain accents. I was getting ready to toss the bag in the donate pile when the caffeine from my morning tea kicked in. An hour later....voila, the finished product. I'm thrilled!
> View attachment 4118493
> View attachment 4118494
> View attachment 4118496
> View attachment 4118497


Beautiful! Very creative!!! I'm glad the caffeine kicked in!!!


----------



## kells1983

Lake Effect said:


> Once a decade or so, I do purchase a bag from a Coach store lol. I decided to stop at a Factory store, hopng for fobs with a brass tone accent. Well I found a few. And at 70% off plus another 20%, I found myself gravitating toward the smaller Brooke Carryall Crossgrain in chalk
> And the red resin flower fob and the mixed flower and mirror fob were on sale too!  I missed out on the Nordstrom Rak clearance last year on Coach fobs (mine didn't carry them) so I feel like I finally got my fob deals in brass tone.
> View attachment 4118662


Love the flower charms! I bought that same red tea rose charm with the brass/gold tone hardware for my mom, but I am holding it to give to her at Christmastime  I bought her the red one with silver hardware last year because she loves red glitter, but I know her heart wasn't in it... it just shows you should hold out for what you really want, because eventually they'll make it in the "right" hardware! And I like that other little flower fob you bought too! I thought it looked cute on FOS but wasn't sure what it looked like in person


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> So so cute! Is that the mini? It reminds me of the Christie (a favorite). Your charms are beautiful! Especially love the tiny flowers! I have 2 Coach charms, poppy red like yours and the matching pink ones. Very pretty!


It is definitely not a mini! The only mini I will do is the chunky little vintage Shoulder purse with the kisslock inside. The base is almost 11" wide and it is 9" high. This size is ideal for everyday. For me. 
There was something about red flowers and the brass that applealed to me , especially against the chalk. Well, lol that and the price. The discounts brought all the charms down to about $20 each. The bag was just under $100.


----------



## Lake Effect

kells1983 said:


> Love the flower charms! I bought that same red tea rose charm with the brass/gold tone hardware for my mom, but I am holding it to give to her at Christmastime  I bought her the red one with silver hardware last year because she loves red glitter, but I know her heart wasn't in it... it just shows you should hold out for what you really want, because eventually they'll make it in the "right" hardware! And I like that other little flower fob you bought too! I thought it looked cute on FOS but wasn't sure what it looked like in person


Patience pays! I was so bummed last year when a thread announced fobs were showing up at Nordstrom Rak. I ran to my local store only to find out they were not carrying them. I began to be a little hopeful when I saw people posting more fobs with brass more recently. It seems to me like they are making /offering more bags with brass, so therefore maybe more brass fobs?


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Today I went by the fp store and picked up these two lovelies. I love the tearose and chalk combo [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4057632
> View attachment 4057633


May I ask how much you paid for the bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> I bought these at least a month ago, if not more. Loving the Faye. I carried her many days in a row - no other of my bags has enjoyed so much use right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057630
> View attachment 4057631


I have the Faye also and it's amazing how much it holds!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask how much you paid for the bag?


If that is the mini Bowery crossvody with tea rose turncock Macys has both colors on sale today for $150 and Coach.com has it on sale for $125.


----------



## Teagaggle

You may recall that I had revealed the regular Rogue in Ice Pink. I was just so so with the suede pocket color and overall just decided to return it. I noticed this online exclusive Rogue shoulder bag in the same color. It arrived today and I really love it! It does not have the chain part of the straps, which isn't a huge deal but I wouldn't have minded it. The interior side pockets are printed with a flower bow print which I think is much prettier for this color bag. I have the poison apple charm that I plan to put on it when it arrives. Just had a chance to take a few quick pics to share.


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> You may recall that I had revealed the regular Rogue in Ice Pink. I was just so so with the suede pocket color and overall just decided to return it. I noticed this online exclusive Rogue shoulder bag in the same color. It arrived today and I really love it! It does not have the chain part of the straps, which isn't a huge deal but I wouldn't have minded it. The interior side pockets are printed with a flower bow print which I think is much prettier for this color bag. I have the poison apple charm that I plan to put on it when it arrives. Just had a chance to take a few quick pics to share.
> View attachment 4120393
> View attachment 4120394
> View attachment 4120395


Looks like the floral printed inside is suede, too!  Very pretty!


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> Looks like the floral printed inside is suede, too!  Very pretty!


Yes, it is printed on the suede. 
Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> You may recall that I had revealed the regular Rogue in Ice Pink. I was just so so with the suede pocket color and overall just decided to return it. I noticed this online exclusive Rogue shoulder bag in the same color. It arrived today and I really love it! It does not have the chain part of the straps, which isn't a huge deal but I wouldn't have minded it. The interior side pockets are printed with a flower bow print which I think is much prettier for this color bag. I have the poison apple charm that I plan to put on it when it arrives. Just had a chance to take a few quick pics to share.
> View attachment 4120393
> View attachment 4120394
> View attachment 4120395


Congrats! Love the color and the floral print on the suede. Enjoy!


----------



## Melodyjj

I received Coach Dakotah Satchel 22 in Beechwood. Bad luck that I received a defective item. Leather wrinkled badly and the 4 feet at the bottom has worn off(I forgot to take a  pictures of the metal feet). Seems like a sample bag that has been on the shelf for ages.


----------



## Teagaggle

Melodyjj said:


> I received Coach Dakotah Satchel 22 in Beechwood. Bad luck that I received a defective item. Leather wrinkled badly and the 4 feet at the bottom has worn off(I forgot to take a  pictures of the metal feet). Seems like a sample bag that has been on the shelf for ages.


So sorry to hear! I ordered one of those at the beginning of the sale and mine arrived literally jammed in a box with no wrapping whatsoever. I think if this is the style you're looking for, you'll need to find it in store. Unfortunately, I know a lot of us don't have that option. Are you going to order another one?


----------



## gr8onteej

I ordered that color and a black one.  My Beechwood had some cosmetic issues too, so I returned it.  The black one was fine, so I kept it.


----------



## Melodyjj

Teagaggle said:


> So sorry to hear! I ordered one of those at the beginning of the sale and mine arrived literally jammed in a box with no wrapping whatsoever. I think if this is the style you're looking for, you'll need to find it in store. Unfortunately, I know a lot of us don't have that option. Are you going to order another one?


I'll take a trip to store to return the item and check out if they have Dakotah in store. I don't think I would order Dakotah online again, since the glovetanned leather bags are too delicate. I think in terms of glovetanned leather, light colors show more wear than dark colors. Maybe I should get a Dakotah in black? I'm indecisive.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Just something small from the outlet, an earbuds case


----------



## SEWDimples

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Just something small from the outlet, an earbuds case
> 
> View attachment 4121486
> View attachment 4121488


Cute. I did not know they sold this type of case.


----------



## missconvy

new (to me) Nolita


----------



## gr8onteej

So the last of my Coach purchases (I think my wallet just breathed a sigh of relief)-Dylan in dark denim and the square hologram sunglasses.


----------



## tealocean

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4121532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new (to me) Nolita


So sweet!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4121532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new (to me) Nolita


Perfect couple


----------



## BlueMeezer

Most recent FOS purchases.

Mae Hobo in oxblood - one of the most beautiful bags ever. The picture does not do it justice.



Mae Crossbody in dark denim. This bag has an F in front of the style number on the sewn in tag, which seems odd since Coach.com was also listing this bag in this color (same style number except the F).
	

		
			
		

		
	




1941 Saddle in mineral with Whiplash. The whiplash has got to go. Still deciding how best to deal with that.


----------



## Bagmedic

BlueMeezer said:


> Most recent FOS purchases.
> 
> Mae Hobo in oxblood - one of the most beautiful bags ever. The picture does not do it justice.
> View attachment 4122127
> 
> 
> Mae Crossbody in dark denim. This bag has an F in front of the style number on the sewn in tag, which seems odd since Coach.com was also listing this bag in this color (same style number except the F).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122128
> 
> 
> 1941 Saddle in mineral with Whiplash. The whiplash has got to go. Still deciding how best to deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122129


There is a post out there somewhere (not sure what thread) that shows how someone braided them.  It looked great!


----------



## BlueMeezer

And just arrived...the Riley Crossbody in black, also from FOS. I've been wanting a small black bag but didn't want to spend a lot because it probably won't be used often. This was perfect at 70% off, arrived in mint condition, and even came with the dust bag.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

LaVisioneer said:


> That's so adorable!
> 
> I have a practical question: how did you get the strap length short enough for them to wear? I'm 4'11" and most Coach straps are too long for me, even the adjustable ones.



I'm sure there are a bunch of videos on YouTube for how to make straps shorter.  The SA at Coach put one of the chain straps through under the flap so both were clipped onto the same ring, this helped a couple inches for the Tea Rose bag.  For the other one, we got a tie and tied up all the leather part of that strap- it's stuffed in the bag.  Not a great solution but the best we had for that sort of strap.


----------



## LaVisioneer

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I'm sure there are a bunch of videos on YouTube for how to make straps shorter.  The SA at Coach put one of the chain straps through under the flap so both were clipped onto the same ring, this helped a couple inches for the Tea Rose bag.  For the other one, we got a tie and tied up all the leather part of that strap- it's stuffed in the bag.  Not a great solution but the best we had for that sort of strap.


 
Great to know, thanks! 

For my vintage Regina I actually braided the leather strap at the top. I thought the braid might be better than knotting the ends of the strap to reduce the length and it also helps keep the bag on my shoulder, plus it can be undone. I have heard knotting leather straps is bad for the leather as it stretches it out, but what else is a petite gal supposed to do? I used this video for the braid: https://www.animatedknots.com/braid/

I have two of the chain crossbodies from the outlet, which are a similar design to the tea rose clutch. For those, I put a keyring onto the small metal loop on the bag meant for the dogleash clips. Then, I put the chainstrap through the keyring and clipped both ends to the other metal loop on the bag to use it as a shoulder purse.  I think this would work for the tea rose clutch bag, too. I used keyrings from Coach bag charms in the matching metal color, since I never use the extra keyrings they put on most of the bag charms now. 

I hope they enjoy their awesome new purses!


----------



## LaVisioneer

BlueMeezer said:


> And just arrived...the Riley Crossbody in black, also from FOS. I've been wanting a small black bag but didn't want to spend a lot because it probably won't be used often. This was perfect at 70% off, arrived in mint condition, and even came with the dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122298



Ooh, I like this much better than the cloud color I had ordered and then returned. But I already have too many black bags :/ Seems like an awesome deal!


----------



## BlueMeezer

LaVisioneer said:


> Ooh, I like this much better than the cloud color I had ordered and then returned. But I already have too many black bags :/ Seems like an awesome deal!


I'm glad you posted those pictures of the cloud Riley. I was seriously considering it until I saw how much it differed in real life from the stock photos Coach had.


----------



## houseof999

BlueMeezer said:


> I'm glad you posted those pictures of the cloud Riley. I was seriously considering it until I saw how much it differed in real life from the stock photos Coach had.


I have the Riley in cloud. It's too close to Marine.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Just something small from the outlet, an earbuds case
> 
> View attachment 4121486
> View attachment 4121488



Well that’s cute. Is this made specifically for ear buds? Didn’t know they made this.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I just received my accordion wallet with prairie rivets, but I don't think I'll be keeping it. I usually tend to be more minimalistic with my bags /accessories, and I'm also concerned that the rivets will damage my bags that have leather or suede linings. Gorgeous, though.

I might grab a different version of accordion wallet because the layout is great.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> I just received my accordion wallet with prairie rivets, but I don't think I'll be keeping it. I usually tend to be more minimalistic with my bags /accessories, and I'm also concerned that the rivets will damage my bags that have leather or suede linings. Gorgeous, though.
> 
> I might grab a different version of accordion wallet because the layout is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122686
> View attachment 4122687
> View attachment 4122688


I've started to love the Envelope Wallet.  I like that I can open it up and keep my debit and ID card right in front in the two slits.  It doesn't have as many spots for cards as the accordion wallet, though.  I have weeded out all the unnecessary cards in my wallet.  I had concern, too, that the turnlock that sticks out would dent my bag but I keep things around it and make sure it isn't toward the sides of the bag to possibly make an imprint.

I like wallets that don't open all the way so everyone sees what is in there so accordion and envelope style work best for me.  I sort of like the tri-folds with the floral prints inside but they drive me crazy trying to finagle where I put things like cash and receipts and don't get me going on the small trifold ones!  They are cute but I'm always turning it around to get what I want out of it.  They are both  a bit awkward for me.  Lately I find the accordion style a little bigger than I need yet still prefer a full size wallet.  Just ideas to ponder....


----------



## whateve

BlueMeezer said:


> Most recent FOS purchases.
> 
> Mae Hobo in oxblood - one of the most beautiful bags ever. The picture does not do it justice.
> View attachment 4122127
> 
> 
> Mae Crossbody in dark denim. This bag has an F in front of the style number on the sewn in tag, which seems odd since Coach.com was also listing this bag in this color (same style number except the F).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122128
> 
> 
> 1941 Saddle in mineral with Whiplash. The whiplash has got to go. Still deciding how best to deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122129


When these first came out, someone removed some of the threads and it looked great. It is somewhere on the forum.


----------



## AubergineSally

BlueMeezer, see post #10914 in  which Coach bag are you carrying today. (Sorry, I don’t know how to do links on my phone.) I posted a picture of my Oxblood whiplash with modified fringe.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> When these first came out, someone removed some of the threads and it looked great. It is somewhere on the forum.


I defringed mine. Is that what you are referring to? I sold all but my chalk one. It's pretty defringed as well. 
BlueMeezer - let me know if you want me to post pics...no idea where they'd be on here. Seems like forever ago!
Gorgeous bags though...just not into flap bags that much now.


----------



## Bagmedic

AubergineSally said:


> See post #10914 in  which Coach bag are you carrying today. (Sorry, I don’t know how to do links on my phone.)


And post 10919 in that same thread she describes how she did it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> I've started to love the Envelope Wallet.  I like that I can open it up and keep my debit and ID card right in front in the two slits.  It doesn't have as many spots for cards as the accordion wallet, though.  I have weeded out all the unnecessary cards in my wallet.  I had concern, too, that the turnlock that sticks out would dent my bag but I keep things around it and make sure it isn't toward the sides of the bag to possibly make an imprint.
> 
> I like wallets that don't open all the way so everyone sees what is in there so accordion and envelope style work best for me.  I sort of like the tri-folds with the floral prints inside but they drive me crazy trying to finagle where I put things like cash and receipts and don't get me going on the small trifold ones!  They are cute but I'm always turning it around to get what I want out of it.  They are both  a bit awkward for me.  Lately I find the accordion style a little bigger than I need yet still prefer a full size wallet.  Just ideas to ponder....


Hah, I actually adore the Trifolds (I have small and large, both with floral interiors)! I was after the accordion for higher card capacity because I have so many, and it'd also be nice to slip my phone in there if I'm just running out for lunch with coworkers or something.

I do love the envelopes with the turnlock, but the sale colours just don't appeal to me right now.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> I defringed mine. Is that what you are referring to? I sold all but my chalk one. It's pretty defringed as well.
> BlueMeezer - let me know if you want me to post pics...no idea where they'd be on here. Seems like forever ago!
> Gorgeous bags though...just not into flap bags that much now.


Yep, yours is the one I remembered.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> Hah, I actually adore the Trifolds (I have small and large, both with floral interiors)! I was after the accordion for higher card capacity because I have so many, and it'd also be nice to slip my phone in there if I'm just running out for lunch with coworkers or something.
> 
> I do love the envelopes with the turnlock, but the sale colours just don't appeal to me right now.


Me neither.  One of the green colors is great but then you open it up and whoa!!!!  What is that?!  Too much metallic for me!


----------



## BlueMeezer

AubergineSally said:


> BlueMeezer, see post #10914 in  which Coach bag are you carrying today. (Sorry, I don’t know how to do links on my phone.) I posted a picture of my Oxblood whiplash with modified fringe.


Found it. Thanks!


----------



## BlueMeezer

Teagaggle said:


> I defringed mine. Is that what you are referring to? I sold all but my chalk one. It's pretty defringed as well.
> BlueMeezer - let me know if you want me to post pics...no idea where they'd be on here. Seems like forever ago!
> Gorgeous bags though...just not into flap bags that much now.


I couldn't find your pics. I would like to see them. Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

BlueMeezer said:


> Most recent FOS purchases.
> 
> Mae Hobo in oxblood - one of the most beautiful bags ever. The picture does not do it justice.
> View attachment 4122127
> 
> 
> Mae Crossbody in dark denim. This bag has an F in front of the style number on the sewn in tag, which seems odd since Coach.com was also listing this bag in this color (same style number except the F).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122128
> 
> 
> 1941 Saddle in mineral with Whiplash. The whiplash has got to go. Still deciding how best to deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122129


Congrats! You have a great haul. I love all your bags. Bags twins for the Oxblood Nomad and Mineral Whiplash Saddle bags.



Bagmedic said:


> There is a post out there somewhere (not sure what thread) that shows how someone braided them.  It looked great!



I need to find that post because I want to do the same thing to my saddle bag.



BlueMeezer said:


> And just arrived...the Riley Crossbody in black, also from FOS. I've been wanting a small black bag but didn't want to spend a lot because it probably won't be used often. This was perfect at 70% off, arrived in mint condition, and even came with the dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122298


So cute. Enjoy.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach mini Brooke carryall in vanilla but it's a lighter, more neutral yellow. It's the second Coach bag I've bought in a while.


----------



## musiclover

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4121532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new (to me) Nolita


This looks lovely with the Damier ebene!


----------



## wintotty

Had hard time deciding, but went with camo tote....went gummy bear crazy and came back with t-shirt and sweatshirt as well!


----------



## LaVisioneer

houseof999 said:


> I have the Riley in cloud. It's too close to Marine.


 
I debated keeping the cloud Riley so many times as it was well made with the glovetanned leather and the perfect size! But at the end of the day, the color just didn't match anything I own and I couldn't justify keeping it. 

It's too bad they didn't make the Riley in more colors! I loved the Dinky in peony/brass but I didn't like the kisslock inside as it takes up valuable room in the bag for what I like to carry. 

The black Riley seems to match its stock photo, so that's good!


----------



## houseof999

LaVisioneer said:


> I debated keeping the cloud Riley so many times as it was well made with the glovetanned leather and the perfect size! But at the end of the day, the color just didn't match anything I own and I couldn't justify keeping it.
> 
> It's too bad they didn't make the Riley in more colors! I loved the Dinky in peony/brass but I didn't like the kisslock inside as it takes up valuable room in the bag for what I like to carry.
> 
> The black Riley seems to match its stock photo, so that's good!


So here's the pic of the blue Cloud Turnlock crossbody 57325 with my Marine crossbody clutch. I'm only confused about the name Riley as it's not on the tag itself. So I *think* it's Riley but I'm not sure. Lol.


----------



## Teagaggle

BlueMeezer said:


> I couldn't find your pics. I would like to see them. Thanks!


Here are some pics of my white one. You can see where I removed them but IMO, if you weren't looking for the holes, you wouldn't see them.


----------



## BlueMeezer

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some pics of my white one. You can see where I removed them but IMO, if you weren't looking for the holes, you wouldn't see them.
> View attachment 4123241
> View attachment 4123242
> View attachment 4123244


I was searching for some possibilities to fill the holes and the keywords caused these to pop up. I have no idea if they would work, or what size.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X1D3DH2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1D4OV8MR6CFOS&psc=1


----------



## Chihua5

BlueMeezer said:


> I was searching for some possibilities to fill the holes and the keywords caused these to pop up. I have no idea if they would work, or what size.
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X1D3DH2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1D4OV8MR6CFOS&psc=1



I used the fringes I took off, cut a small piece, looped back into the holes and glued the ends together, I won’t be home til late next week otherwise I would post a picture.  I know I had posted some pictures before  somewhere in the saddle thread, I think!


----------



## BlueMeezer

Chihua5 said:


> I used the fringes I took off, cut a small piece, looped back into the holes and glued the ends together, I won’t be home til late next week otherwise I would post a picture.  I know I had posted some pictures before  somewhere in the saddle thread, I think!


This picture? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2016-saddle-bag-club.921486/page-86#post-31367130


----------



## musiclover

My handbag purchase from the Summer sale.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

BeachBagGal said:


> Well that’s cute. Is this made specifically for ear buds? Didn’t know they made this.



Yes it is a case specifically for earbuds.  When I was checking out, the cashier said "you know what this is for right?"


----------



## Chihua5

BlueMeezer said:


> This picture? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2016-saddle-bag-club.921486/page-86#post-31367130



Yes that’s it!


----------



## haneulhouseki

musiclover said:


> My handbag purchase from the Summer sale.
> View attachment 4123735



So envious! I've been looking for the dark denim rogue and haven't been able to find it. When did you purchase it?


----------



## musiclover

haneulhouseki said:


> So envious! I've been looking for the dark denim rogue and haven't been able to find it. When did you purchase it?


Just today!  I was super lucky to find it tucked at the back of a shelf behind a bunch of other bags.  Good luck finding yours!


----------



## haneulhouseki

musiclover said:


> Just today!  I was super lucky to find it tucked at the back of a shelf behind a bunch of other bags.  Good luck finding yours!



Thank you! Yours is in perfect condition too! The Marine and Peony ones I saw in store recently were all bent out of shape  Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Yes it is a case specifically for earbuds.  When I was checking out, the cashier said "you know what this is for right?"



Cool!


----------



## Teagaggle

My first leather band watch since high school, 30 yrs ago (ugh, why did I mentally go there...)...Anywho, I digress...
Scored this @ TJ Maxx yesterday for $89! Delancey tea rose in black.
View attachment 4125288


----------



## Purseluvnmama

I am ecstatic about yesterday’s fun outlet haul!


----------



## Bagmedic

Received this from Bloomies today.  I wish this print came in a duffle bag!  It would be fantastic!  I didn't care for the shape and knew I wouldn't use it so I boxed it up and already on its way back.  Must have been the last one at Bloomies as I see now unavailable.  I got a great deal but not if I won't use it.  I have too many bags already.  Wish we could pick the leather we want and the style to then have Coach make what would make our heart content!  Hopefully someone will love this bag and use it!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask how much you paid for the bag?


I don't remember. But it was 30% off. It is now 50% off!!! (Of course the mark down happened AFTER I couldn't get a price adjustment. [emoji53])  Hope you can get one! I love mine and don't regret getting it for a higher price.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> I have the Faye also and it's amazing how much it holds!


Yes, I love it! What color do you have?


----------



## haneulhouseki

carterazo said:


> I don't remember. But it was 30% off. It is now 50% off!!! (Of course the mark down happened AFTER I couldn't get a price adjustment. [emoji53])  Hope you can get one! I love mine and don't regret getting it for a higher price.



Chiming in about the chalk tea rose bowery: don't worry about getting it for 30% off instead of 50%. The chalk one sold out a long time ago and they're now completely out of inventory. I asked cs over the phone and in store last week. The SA said the chalk sold out even before it went on sale, so count yourself lucky!  It's a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Yes, I love it! What color do you have?


I have the red!


----------



## Lake Effect

I


Melodyjj said:


> I received Coach Dakotah Satchel 22 in Beechwood. Bad luck that I received a defective item. Leather wrinkled badly and the 4 feet at the bottom has worn off(I forgot to take a  pictures of the metal feet). Seems like a sample bag that has been on the shelf for ages.


 I am really baffled by the number of posts where people are being shipped new bags with obvious problems like wear, scratches and or  insufficient wrapping/packing. Not like these bags are cheap! What is going on with Coach that there seems to be such a range of meticulous attention or next to none with shipping??


----------



## holiday123

Lake Effect said:


> I
> 
> I am really baffled by the number of posts where people are being shipped new bags with obvious problems like wear, scratches and or  insufficient wrapping/packing. Not like these bags are cheap! What is going on with Coach that there seems to be such a range of meticulous attention or next to none with shipping??


Yes, I'm still waiting for refunds on a few I shipped back. No dustbag, scratches, funny smells, no stuffing, scratched up hardware etc. Not good. Have you noticed though that the story patch no longer talks up their commitment to enduring quality, only hug it, drape it...


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting for refunds on a few I shipped back. No dustbag, scratches, funny smells, no stuffing, scratched up hardware etc. Not good. Have you noticed though that the story patch no longer talks up their commitment to enduring quality, only hug it, drape it...


It would strike me as incongruous to make such beautiful bags like the Double Swaggers and Tea rose Rougues, and I have been to retail stores and fondled them up close, and then have such crap oversight on shipping. Smh.


----------



## holiday123

Lake Effect said:


> It would strike me as incongruous to make such beautiful bags like the Double Swaggers and Tea rose Rougues, and I have been to retail stores and fondled them up close, and then have such crap oversight on shipping. Smh.


Sadly the worst of the ones I returned shipped from a store, was most likely a display, and the store was probably overjoyed to be getting rid of it knowing it wouldn't be returned to them (I'm in FL, it shipped from CA.) Yep SMH!


----------



## carterazo

haneulhouseki said:


> Chiming in about the chalk tea rose bowery: don't worry about getting it for 30% off instead of 50%. The chalk one sold out a long time ago and they're now completely out of inventory. I asked cs over the phone and in store last week. The SA said the chalk sold out even before it went on sale, so count yourself lucky!  It's a gorgeous bag!![emoji3]


Thank you for this info! For once my impatience paid off. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> I have the red!


The red is gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> I
> 
> I am really baffled by the number of posts where people are being shipped new bags with obvious problems like wear, scratches and or  insufficient wrapping/packing. Not like these bags are cheap! What is going on with Coach that there seems to be such a range of meticulous attention or next to none with shipping??


Who knows. In my personal experience  when buying from directly from Coach, if the bag comes from Jax it's new and wrapped to the nines or almost. If it comes from a store, it's anybody's guess. More often than not, I get what seems to be a floor sample bag from the store.


----------



## smittykitty306

Picked these up this weekend out my local (ish) outlet.  I went specifically in the hopes of grabbing the two fobs and ended up with a few more things!  I love the colors on the clutch and card holder since it seems like most space themed stuff has darker colors.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Not the least bit exciting, but this is the accordion wallet I exchanged for. It's Chestnut with light gold hardware. I am kind of in love with taupey dark greys in general, so this colour jumped out at me when the SA pulled out the drawer with all the big wallets. Turns out it's actually pretty old and was half price. Win!


----------



## haneulhouseki

carterazo said:


> Thank you for this info! For once my impatience paid off. [emoji28]



I'm impatient too!! I have packages waiting for me at home and it'll be hours until I get back!  Living vicariously through everyone else's reveals lol.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Lake Effect said:


> I
> 
> I am really baffled by the number of posts where people are being shipped new bags with obvious problems like wear, scratches and or  insufficient wrapping/packing. Not like these bags are cheap! What is going on with Coach that there seems to be such a range of meticulous attention or next to none with shipping??





holiday123 said:


> Sadly the worst of the ones I returned shipped from a store, was most likely a display, and the store was probably overjoyed to be getting rid of it knowing it wouldn't be returned to them (I'm in FL, it shipped from CA.) Yep SMH!




I totally agree. I feel bad for ranting here but looks like I'm not the only one with these issues  The quality control and method of packing things aren't good overall. Just got into Coach recently and I'm currently dealing with a Coach saga myself. The yellow stains on the wrapping tissue don't bug me, but I ordered some Dinkies and three out of four had issues. The first one was "new" from JAX but had a hole like something had pierced it on the side and the front flap had quite a few black glue residue or something on it. I called a store and asked if I could re-order it, but the SA ordered me the wrong color. Turns out the Dinky I originally ordered had sold out, so I was SOL. Another Dinky I ordered brand new, sealed and everything from a store. When I unwrapped it, I found that the leather had already come off on numerous parts in the front (quilted rivets dinky in dusty rose; layer underneath is white). The last one I also ordered from a store who said it was a return, but I thought it would be fine (desperate times; one of the last pieces in the country). It was obviously used and the plating on the hardware had already come off a lot on parts. Looked like someone had taken it out to multiple happy hours. The fact that they ship without bubble wrap irks me too...

I want to say I'm done with Dinkies but I still want one  They expect us to just hand over our hard-earned cash and settle for damaged/defective items I guess...

Now I'm dealing with a Rogue 25 issue. I bought it partially wrapped in store but when I got home I noticed the SA had unwrapped one part and that part was damaged. Joy   I love the bags so I don't want to give up!

P.S.: I find that purchasing from departments stores like Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's is a lot better. They don't handle their merchandise roughly and everything is in pristine condition.


----------



## manons88

I bought this bag and a wallet from Coach


----------



## carterazo

manons88 said:


> I bought this bag and a wallet from Coach
> View attachment 4127658


Very nice combo. Congrats!


----------



## Bagmedic

haneulhouseki said:


> I totally agree. I feel bad for ranting here but looks like I'm not the only one with these issues  The quality control and method of packing things aren't good overall. Just got into Coach recently and I'm currently dealing with a Coach saga myself. The yellow stains on the wrapping tissue don't bug me, but I ordered some Dinkies and three out of four had issues. The first one was "new" from JAX but had a hole like something had pierced it on the side and the front flap had quite a few black glue residue or something on it. I called a store and asked if I could re-order it, but the SA ordered me the wrong color. Turns out the Dinky I originally ordered had sold out, so I was SOL. Another Dinky I ordered brand new, sealed and everything from a store. When I unwrapped it, I found that the leather had already come off on numerous parts in the front (quilted rivets dinky in dusty rose; layer underneath is white). The last one I also ordered from a store who said it was a return, but I thought it would be fine (desperate times; one of the last pieces in the country). It was obviously used and the plating on the hardware had already come off a lot on parts. Looked like someone had taken it out to multiple happy hours. The fact that they ship without bubble wrap irks me too...
> 
> I want to say I'm done with Dinkies but I still want one  They expect us to just hand over our hard-earned cash and settle for damaged/defective items I guess...
> 
> Now I'm dealing with a Rogue 25 issue. I bought it partially wrapped in store but when I got home I noticed the SA had unwrapped one part and that part was damaged. Joy   I love the bags so I don't want to give up!
> 
> P.S.: I find that purchasing from departments stores like Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's is a lot better. They don't handle their merchandise roughly and everything is in pristine condition.


Wow!  You have had really bad luck with Coach!  I would be very upset over the lack of pride in their product and customer service.  I hope you get a better bag soon!  This is not acceptable!


----------



## haneulhouseki

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  You have had really bad luck with Coach!  I would be very upset over the lack of pride in their product and customer service.  I hope you get a better bag soon!  This is not acceptable!


Thank you! Crossing my fingers for my packages tonight!!


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Space bag charms finally arrived. I really like them. Super cute. Plus I purchased 2 new bag charms.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My new Space bag charms finally arrived. I really like them. Super cute. Plus I purchased 2 new bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4128053
> 
> View attachment 4128054


For the little charms, what is the one on the left?  I can't quite make it out.  Almost looks like a bee.


----------



## dsiegman77

New dark denim dinky 24 and rainbow strap! I’m in love with these together!


----------



## SEWDimples

SEWDimples said:


> My new Space bag charms finally arrived. I really like them. Super cute. Plus I purchased 2 new bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4128053
> 
> View attachment 4128054



It looks like a little flower. I will check when I get home.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> My new Space bag charms finally arrived. I really like them. Super cute. Plus I purchased 2 new bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4128053
> 
> View attachment 4128054



Cute! I really wish I hadn’t missed out on the cherries on FOS. I hesitated and they sold out. [emoji53]. How do you plan to use the charms?


----------



## BeachBagGal

dsiegman77 said:


> View attachment 4128991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dark denim dinky 24 and rainbow strap! I’m in love with these together!



Awesome looking combo!


----------



## tealocean

dsiegman77 said:


> View attachment 4128991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dark denim dinky 24 and rainbow strap! I’m in love with these together!


Pretty! I really like the blue!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Bagmedic said:


> I want this but keep waiting for a sale.  Was sure it would hit SAS but guess not!


What a pretty bag! What's it called? [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

dsiegman77 said:


> View attachment 4128991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dark denim dinky 24 and rainbow strap! I’m in love with these together!


Twins on the Dinky!  I love mine!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> For the little charms, what is the one on the left?  I can't quite make it out.  Almost looks like a bee.



On the back of the package it says Wildflower charm.



dsiegman77 said:


> View attachment 4128991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dark denim dinky 24 and rainbow strap! I’m in love with these together!


They look great together. Strap twin.



BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! I really wish I hadn’t missed out on the cherries on FOS. I hesitated and they sold out. [emoji53]. How do you plan to use the charms?


Hopefully Coach will put them on FOS again and you can get them. I plan to wear them on my small bags, like a Dinky or a Soho crossbody.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> On the back of the package it says Wildflower charm.
> 
> 
> They look great together. Strap twin.
> 
> 
> Hopefully Coach will put them on FOS again and you can get them. I plan to wear them on my small bags, like a Dinky or a Soho crossbody.


I'll have to check out the wildflower one.  It is hard to see it.  I bought a few on my last trip to the outlet but can't remember off hand - think the star and moon one and maybe one other.


----------



## zjones

Cross-posted from the pre-fall 2018 thread...

Grove Tote in light turquoise and chambray with rainbow-print Coach logo and medium zip-around wallet with heart applique in chambray.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-pre-fall-2018.976086/page-22#post-32424315


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I'll have to check out the wildflower one.  It is hard to see it.  I bought a few on my last trip to the outlet but can't remember off hand - think the star and moon one and maybe one other.


Ok. I bought that one too and the Coach “C” and Palm tree. They are so cute for smaller bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I'll have to check out the wildflower one.  It is hard to see it.  I bought a few on my last trip to the outlet but can't remember off hand - think the star and moon one and maybe one other.


Here's a link to the WildFlower keychain. The charm is just one wildflower. Hope that helps.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MULT...acat=4251&_nkw=coach+keychain&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a link to the WildFlower keychain. The charm is just one wildflower. Hope that helps.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MULTI-METAL-FLOWERS-BAG-CHARM-KEYCHAIN-RING-29813-NWT-Free-Ship/163146281436?hash=item25fc46b1dc:g:yNwAAOSwYK1bEuTG:sc:USPSFirstClass!28027!US!-1&_sop=10&_sacat=4251&_nkw=coach+keychain&_from=R40&rt=nc


That's pretty! I like the daintier charms!


----------



## haneulhouseki

Soho Crossbody in Dark Denim


----------



## Newpurselove

haneulhouseki said:


> Soho Crossbody in Dark Denim


Arrghhh I want one gorgeous


----------



## Imke

I just love these sales. My bank account, not so much. 
Bought the double swagger in colorblock because I saw it here in the forum. It's so pretty! I love an the details on it! Probably would have never ordered it solely with the pictures from the website.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Before that I ordered the Brooklyn Weekender 34 in the pretty green, I can never resist green and you can't have too many pretty work bags. 


The third bag is probably going back  I ordered an oxblood Swagger 27. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don't love it. I don't know if it's the gold hardware or the bag itself. There is a glovetanned version of the 27 in oxblood that has gunmetal hardware. I might replace it with that. 


But I'm also still waiting on an ivy rogue shoulder bag I found on another site for only 348€. Great deal for Europe I think! 
And there's still so much I like. I just can't let myself look at that website until the sale is over.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a link to the WildFlower keychain. The charm is just one wildflower. Hope that helps.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MULTI-METAL-FLOWERS-BAG-CHARM-KEYCHAIN-RING-29813-NWT-Free-Ship/163146281436?hash=item25fc46b1dc:g:yNwAAOSwYK1bEuTG:sc:USPSFirstClass!28027!US!-1&_sop=10&_sacat=4251&_nkw=coach+keychain&_from=R40&rt=nc


OK!  Now I think I remember seeing this one.  It is just hard to see in photos.  Thank you!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a link to the WildFlower keychain. The charm is just one wildflower. Hope that helps.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MULTI-METAL-FLOWERS-BAG-CHARM-KEYCHAIN-RING-29813-NWT-Free-Ship/163146281436?hash=item25fc46b1dc:g:yNwAAOSwYK1bEuTG:sc:USPSFirstClass!28027!US!-1&_sop=10&_sacat=4251&_nkw=coach+keychain&_from=R40&rt=nc


That charm is beautiful. I wish it came in gold.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

manons88 said:


> I bought this bag and a wallet from Coach
> View attachment 4127658


I love it! Timeless beauty


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

faintlymacabre said:


> Not the least bit exciting, but this is the accordion wallet I exchanged for. It's Chestnut with light gold hardware. I am kind of in love with taupey dark greys in general, so this colour jumped out at me when the SA pulled out the drawer with all the big wallets. Turns out it's actually pretty old and was half price. Win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127430


My fav wallet. Does it have a pocket in the back?


----------



## faintlymacabre

BaguetteBlonde said:


> My fav wallet. Does it have a pocket in the back?


It does! I'm currently using it for a couple of those stamp cards where you buy so many items and eventually get one free. LOL


----------



## SEWDimples

BaguetteBlonde said:


> That charm is beautiful. I wish it came in gold.


Which one? Saturn?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> Which one? Saturn?


The multi flowers.


----------



## longtimechloefan

Ive been....bad.
I havent bought a coach bag about 10 years, just didnt care for it anymore. But wow....they have turned it around! The edie and parker i bought at Von Maur. I bought the rogue and swagger at a coach boutique durong their july sale.


----------



## longtimechloefan

longtimechloefan said:


> Ive been....bad.
> I havent bought a coach bag about 10 years, just didnt care for it anymore. But wow....they have turned it around! The edie and parker i bought at Von Maur. I bought the rogue and swagger at a coach boutique durong their july sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131486


----------



## longtimechloefan

longtimechloefan said:


> View attachment 4131514


----------



## longtimechloefan




----------



## longtimechloefan




----------



## SEWDimples

longtimechloefan said:


> Ive been....bad.
> I havent bought a coach bag about 10 years, just didnt care for it anymore. But wow....they have turned it around! The edie and parker i bought at Von Maur. I bought the rogue and swagger at a coach boutique durong their july sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131486


Congrats! You have an awesome haul. You picked really amazing bags. I really love both the Rogue and Swagger colors. Enjoy all your new beauties. 

It feels so good to know that I'm not the only one being bad.


----------



## SEWDimples

I know I said I was on a ban, but it is so hard to pass up on a sale. I really wanted both of these bags. 

Tea Rose Rogue 25 in Melon and Dakotah satchel (regular size) in Bordeaux


----------



## longtimechloefan

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! You have an awesome haul. You picked really amazing bags. I really love both the Rogue and Swagger colors. Enjoy all your new beauties.
> 
> It feels so good to know that I'm not the only one being bad.


The coach boutique had a white quilted Grace (i think) with gold rivets. Made of lambskin. It was divine, but I'm leery of getting a white purse. I don't trust myself to keep it clean, nor would i know how.


----------



## longtimechloefan

SEWDimples said:


> I know I said I was on a ban, but it is so hard to pass up on a sale. I really wanted both of these bags.
> 
> Tea Rose Rogue 25 in Melon and Dakotah satchel (regular size) in Bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 4131535


Those are lovely. And what is this about a 'ban?' Is there a support thread for that, i may need it.


----------



## Sarah03

longtimechloefan said:


> Ive been....bad.
> I havent bought a coach bag about 10 years, just didnt care for it anymore. But wow....they have turned it around! The edie and parker i bought at Von Maur. I bought the rogue and swagger at a coach boutique durong their july sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131486


Wow! That is the perfect collection of bags for all occasions. They are beautiful- congrats!!


SEWDimples said:


> I know I said I was on a ban, but it is so hard to pass up on a sale. I really wanted both of these bags.
> 
> Tea Rose Rogue 25 in Melon and Dakotah satchel (regular size) in Bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 4131535


Love these!


----------



## SEWDimples

longtimechloefan said:


> The coach boutique had a white quilted Grace (i think) with gold rivets. Made of lambskin. It was divine, but I'm leery of getting a white purse. I don't trust myself to keep it clean, nor would i know how.



I totally understand. I have a chalk camera bag and the fabric around the zipper is getting soiled.  I've been using the bag more. I need to figure out how to clean that area.



longtimechloefan said:


> Those are lovely. And what is this about a 'ban?' Is there a support thread for that, i may need it.



Thank you!

There is actually a thread in Coach Shopping section for this purpose. Below is the link. I just keep saying I need to join, but I have not really taken the first step as you can see by my purchases above. 
*Involuntary Coach ban support group*




Sarah03 said:


> Wow! That is the perfect collection of bags for all occasions. They are beautiful- congrats!!
> 
> Love these!



Thanks @Sarah03! I could not help myself. I'll try to start on the ban again tomorrow.


----------



## finer_woman

SEWDimples said:


> I totally understand. I have a chalk camera bag and the fabric around the zipper is getting soiled.  I've been using the bag more. I need to figure out how to clean that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> There is actually a thread in Coach Shopping section for this purpose. Below is the link. I just keep saying I need to join, but I have not really taken the first step as you can see by my purchases above.
> *Involuntary Coach ban support group*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Sarah03! I could not help myself. I'll try to start on the ban again tomorrow.


The ban thread seems to have almost as many new purchases as this one [emoji23]


----------



## SEWDimples

finer_woman said:


> The ban thread seems to have almost as many new purchases as this one [emoji23]


Oh no.  Thanks for the heads up. I'll stay away from there. 

This sale was hard to resist. It will be over on Sunday online. Not sure how long it will go in stores.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I know I said I was on a ban, but it is so hard to pass up on a sale. I really wanted both of these bags.
> 
> Tea Rose Rogue 25 in Melon and Dakotah satchel (regular size) in Bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 4131535


SEWDimples, did you by any chance purchase your Dakotah at the boutique and happen to see the smaller version alongside it?  I have wanted this bag in the beechwood since the winter but never saw it on sale or missed my radar.  I saw the larger one in the store and it is quite roomy.  I believe I saw the smaller version and if I remember correctly, was surprised it was the smaller one as it fit my items OK but now can't remember.  I usually like the larger version for a bag of this style since I would only wear it to work.  I like smaller bags for weekends.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> SEWDimples, did you by any chance purchase your Dakotah at the boutique and happen to see the smaller version alongside it?  I have wanted this bag in the beechwood since the winter but never saw it on sale or missed my radar.  I saw the larger one in the store and it is quite roomy.  I believe I saw the smaller version and if I remember correctly, was surprised it was the smaller one as it fit my items OK but now can't remember.  I usually like the larger version for a bag of this style since I would only wear it to work.  I like smaller bags for weekends.


I had to order it because my boutique did not have it. They only had the Black and Beechwood in size 22. I would consider the Black in that size because the shape is so cute.


----------



## Melodyjj

I purchased a Beechwood Dakotah Satchel 22 online and it wasn't in good condition.(I posted it a few days ago.) So I returned it and purchased a Black Dakotah in store. Size comparable with Mercer Satchel 30.


----------



## finer_woman

SEWDimples said:


> Oh no.  Thanks for the heads up. I'll stay away from there.
> 
> This sale was hard to resist. It will be over on Sunday online. Not sure how long it will go in stores.


I know, so hard to resist! I want the colorblock double swagger but I've been resisting.  My reasoning is the light colored suede on the side,  I try to stay away since I don't baby bags (I don't abuse them either of course).  Plus I've spent so much in the last few months between SAS and FOS [emoji21]. I should be happy with apricot and flax,  hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Melodyjj

I also received Dinky Tea Rose in Dusty Rose in mail. It's without doubt beautiful, almost like an art. I'm not a pink girl but I can see Dusty Rose is a wearable pink. I'm just not sure how much wear I'm going to get out of it. It's a bit too dressy for my daily outfit. And I don't how it can fit with my wardrobe which consists mainly neutral tones.


----------



## SEWDimples

Melodyjj said:


> I also received Dinky Tea Rose in Dusty Rose in mail. It's without doubt beautiful, almost like an art. I'm not a pink girl but I can see Dusty Rose is a wearable pink. I'm just not sure how much wear I'm going to get out of it. It's a bit too dressy for my daily outfit. And I don't how it can fit with my wardrobe which consists mainly neutral tones.


It is very pretty.


----------



## carterazo

longtimechloefan said:


> Ive been....bad.
> I havent bought a coach bag about 10 years, just didnt care for it anymore. But wow....they have turned it around! The edie and parker i bought at Von Maur. I bought the rogue and swagger at a coach boutique durong their july sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131486


Great haul! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

longtimechloefan said:


> View attachment 4131514


I got the same Swagger. Isn't it just delightful? [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

finer_woman said:


> The ban thread seems to have almost as many new purchases as this one [emoji23]





SEWDimples said:


> Oh no.  Thanks for the heads up. I'll stay away from there.
> 
> This sale was hard to resist. It will be over on Sunday online. Not sure how long it will go in stores.


I'm in that thread. It's not about a full out ban, but rather to help each other manage our impulses, reasons to not keep a bag, how to purge your collection, etc. That means some of us shop at different times. We also get "punished" for it. It's a really fun thread with both good advice AND temptation.  [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

Melodyjj said:


> I also received Dinky Tea Rose in Dusty Rose in mail. It's without doubt beautiful, almost like an art. I'm not a pink girl but I can see Dusty Rose is a wearable pink. I'm just not sure how much wear I'm going to get out of it. It's a bit too dressy for my daily outfit. And I don't how it can fit with my wardrobe which consists mainly neutral tones.


She's purty! I hadn't seen her before.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I'm in that thread. It's not about a full out ban, but rather to help each other manage our impulses, reasons to not keep a bag, how to purget your collection, etc. That means some of us shop at different times. We also get "punished" for it. It's a really fun thread with both good advice AND temptation.  [emoji28]


Hi @carterazo. Thank you for the info. I’m might have to stop by when I get the urge to shop and break my ban. Also, I need some help selecting bags to purge or give away.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @carterazo. Thank you for the info. I’m might have to stop by when I get the urge to shop and break my ban. Also, I need some help selecting bags to purge or give away.


Hey @SEWDimples! Come on over anytime! Have a chuckle with the "punishments" and feast your eyes on the rewards for good behavior. [emoji23]  Feel free to jump into the conversation and ask any questios as well. It's my favorite thread in tpf!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I'm in that thread. It's not about a full out ban, but rather to help each other manage our impulses, reasons to not keep a bag, how to purge your collection, etc. That means some of us shop at different times. We also get "punished" for it. It's a really fun thread with both good advice AND temptation.  [emoji28]



I second that!! [emoji3]


----------



## Nana61256

faintlymacabre said:


> Not the least bit exciting, but this is the accordion wallet I exchanged for. It's Chestnut with light gold hardware. I am kind of in love with taupey dark greys in general, so this colour jumped out at me when the SA pulled out the drawer with all the big wallets. Turns out it's actually pretty old and was half price. Win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127430


I just bought a Coach bag in Chestnut.  I debated because they said Coach did not make a matching wallet for it.  Do you know if the store you bought from had any more?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Nana61256 said:


> I just bought a Coach bag in Chestnut.  I debated because they said Coach did not make a matching wallet for it.  Do you know if the store you bought from had any more?


Yes, they did, but I'm in Canada so they would only send your store one if you're also in Canada. Calgary, Chinook Centre if you are!


----------



## Nana61256

faintlymacabre said:


> Yes, they did, but I'm in Canada so they would only send your store one if you're also in Canada. Calgary, Chinook Centre if you are!


I am in Florida.  My grandson actually lives in Calgary.  Maybe I will ask him to go get me one.  May I ask what you paid for it?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Nana61256 said:


> I am in Florida.  My grandson actually lives in Calgary.  Maybe I will ask him to go get me one.  May I ask what you paid for it?


$112.50 CAD before tax!

If you're in Florida though, it might actually be quicker for you see get one from JAX if they have any!


----------



## Nana61256

faintlymacabre said:


> $112.50 CAD before tax!
> 
> If you're in Florida though, it might actually be quicker for you see get one from JAX if they have any!


I will have to call JAX.  I did call the Calgary store.  They don’t have any.  I am starting to think I will return the bag.  I really like matching wallets.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Nana61256 said:


> I just bought a Coach bag in Chestnut.  I debated because they said Coach did not make a matching wallet for it.  Do you know if the store you bought from had any more?



What color is chestnut exactly? It looks black online/in photos but customer service told me it's brown.

They had a chestnut/light gold link bag strap on the online outlet sale a few weeks ago FYI:


----------



## Nana61256

LaVisioneer said:


> What color is chestnut exactly? It looks black online/in photos but customer service told me it's brown.
> 
> They had a chestnut/light gold link bag strap on the online outlet sale a few weeks ago FYI:
> 
> View attachment 4132716


Chestnut is a gray with brown tones.  A darker taupe.  Very pretty.  But, it will bug me to not have a matching wallet.  I would consider a complimentary color but all the hardware is not gold.  Ugh.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Nana61256 said:


> Chestnut is a gray with brown tones.  A darker taupe.  Very pretty.  But, it will bug me to not have a matching wallet.  I would consider a complimentary color but all the hardware is not gold.  Ugh.



Thanks! this is very useful!

Also so I just went to coach website and searched "chestnut" and several wallets came up (they might be under men's). I'm not sure if it's the same chestnut color /what style of wallet you want but you might check it out! I think this link works:
https://www.coach.com/staticcontent?q=Chestnut


----------



## haneulhouseki

Melodyjj said:


> I purchased a Beechwood Dakotah Satchel 22 online and it wasn't in good condition.(I posted it a few days ago.) So I returned it and purchased a Black Dakotah in store. Size comparable with Mercer Satchel 30.





Melodyjj said:


> I also received Dinky Tea Rose in Dusty Rose in mail. It's without doubt beautiful, almost like an art. I'm not a pink girl but I can see Dusty Rose is a wearable pink. I'm just not sure how much wear I'm going to get out of it. It's a bit too dressy for my daily outfit. And I don't how it can fit with my wardrobe which consists mainly neutral tones.



Congrats! I'm glad you were able to exchange it for a brand new one. 
I've been eyeing the Dusty Rose Tea Rose Dinky and was finally able to see it in person at the store today. I like it a lot but it's already kind of heavy when empty and seems more suitable for formal outings. I agree, it is totally art! Are you going to keep it?


----------



## MelissaPurse

My first dinky arrived this week from eBay and can now say I have a rivets collection[emoji5]


----------



## tealocean

Melodyjj said:


> I also received Dinky Tea Rose in Dusty Rose in mail. It's without doubt beautiful, almost like an art. I'm not a pink girl but I can see Dusty Rose is a wearable pink. I'm just not sure how much wear I'm going to get out of it. It's a bit too dressy for my daily outfit. And I don't how it can fit with my wardrobe which consists mainly neutral tones.


This is beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 4132766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first dinky arrived this week from eBay and can now say I have a rivets collection[emoji5]


These are pretty!


----------



## MelissaPurse

tealocean said:


> These are pretty!



Thank you[emoji5]


----------



## SEWDimples

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 4132766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first dinky arrived this week from eBay and can now say I have a rivets collection[emoji5]


Congrats! You have a lovely collection. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 4132766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first dinky arrived this week from eBay and can now say I have a rivets collection[emoji5]


So pretty! Love the rivets collection!


----------



## Melodyjj

haneulhouseki said:


> Congrats! I'm glad you were able to exchange it for a brand new one.
> I've been eyeing the Dusty Rose Tea Rose Dinky and was finally able to see it in person at the store today. I like it a lot but it's already kind of heavy when empty and seems more suitable for formal outings. I agree, it is totally art! Are you going to keep it?


Thanks! I'm still debating on the Tea Rose Dinky. I agree it's for more dressy occasions and outfit. It's so pretty, it would be a shame if I don't take it outside often.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Melodyjj said:


> Thanks! I'm still debating on the Tea Rose Dinky. I agree it's for more dressy occasions and outfit. It's so pretty, it would be a shame if I don't take it outside often.



Gotta weigh the pros and cons of the Dusty Rose one, haha. I decided to wait for the current black one to go on sale (if it ever does). It's easier to match with and the purple mixed in is gorgeous!


----------



## finer_woman

Melodyjj said:


> Thanks! I'm still debating on the Tea Rose Dinky. I agree it's for more dressy occasions and outfit. It's so pretty, it would be a shame if I don't take it outside often.





haneulhouseki said:


> Gotta weigh the pros and cons of the Dusty Rose one, haha. I decided to wait for the current black one to go on sale (if it ever does). It's easier to match with and the purple mixed in is gorgeous! [emoji813]


I bought the 1941 clutch in dusty rose instead of Dinky.  I really wanted something in the tea rose plus the price was right. I also bought the washed red.


----------



## LaurenR17

I have a new Duffle in Light Turquoise waiting at home for me! So bummed I couldn't open it up yet, but I was running late for work and it arrived just as I was rushing out the door. Hopefully I can sneak away at lunch time to take a look


----------



## haneulhouseki

finer_woman said:


> I bought the 1941 clutch in dusty rose instead of Dinky.  I really wanted something in the tea rose plus the price was right. I also bought the washed red.


I really wanted the melon one! I ordered a regular one without tea roses before I considered a tea rose one though, so I gave up on it. I may reconsider if I can find one for cheaper on the resale market (considering my phone doesn't even fit in  there lol).



LaurenR17 said:


> I have a new Duffle in Light Turquoise waiting at home for me! So bummed I couldn't open it up yet, but I was running late for work and it arrived just as I was rushing out the door. Hopefully I can sneak away at lunch time to take a look


So exciting!! I hate waiting too, haha. Hope we can see some pics of the new beauty!


----------



## LaurenR17

Sorry for the not-so-great lighting! Just got home from work and opened her up [emoji7]

Definitely a keeper! Only 2 minor complaints: 1. I really hope the bottom portion that maintains the shape loosens up some. It’s a bit odd how slouchy it is except for the bottom ring! 2. I own WAY too much blue. I just gravitate to the color, can’t help it. But most of my wardrobe is blue jeans and various shades of blue tops...not sure how it’ll fit in, honestly. I might have to go shopping [emoji12][emoji56]






Love the charm. I think they belong together. [emoji16][emoji173]️ Even if it gets flipped around, I think the back yellow color with flowers is still really pretty.






Oh, and Turnip also seems to love it. A bit too much, I was cringing a little! (It’s brand new, can’t you wait a few days, at least?! [emoji24])




Thanks for letting me share! Really happy about this purchase.


----------



## Satcheldoll

LaurenR17 said:


> Sorry for the not-so-great lighting! Just got home from work and opened her up [emoji7]
> 
> Definitely a keeper! Only 2 minor complaints: 1. I really hope the bottom portion that maintains the shape loosens up some. It’s a bit odd how slouchy it is except for the bottom ring! 2. I own WAY too much blue. I just gravitate to the color, can’t help it. But most of my wardrobe is blue jeans and various shades of blue tops...not sure how it’ll fit in, honestly. I might have to go shopping [emoji12][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 4134350
> 
> View attachment 4134351
> 
> 
> Love the charm. I think they belong together. [emoji16][emoji173]️ Even if it gets flipped around, I think the back yellow color with flowers is still really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4134352
> 
> View attachment 4134354
> 
> 
> Oh, and Turnip also seems to love it. A bit too much, I was cringing a little! (It’s brand new, can’t you wait a few days, at least?! [emoji24])
> 
> View attachment 4134358
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Really happy about this purchase.


Love this! This was one of the first colors I tried on but ultimately put the Chili on my wishlist. I have the steel blue duffle and can't justify getting another similar bag. Enjoy it! I'm sure you can make this fit with your wardrobe. [emoji6]


----------



## whateve

LaurenR17 said:


> Sorry for the not-so-great lighting! Just got home from work and opened her up [emoji7]
> 
> Definitely a keeper! Only 2 minor complaints: 1. I really hope the bottom portion that maintains the shape loosens up some. It’s a bit odd how slouchy it is except for the bottom ring! 2. I own WAY too much blue. I just gravitate to the color, can’t help it. But most of my wardrobe is blue jeans and various shades of blue tops...not sure how it’ll fit in, honestly. I might have to go shopping [emoji12][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 4134350
> 
> View attachment 4134351
> 
> 
> Love the charm. I think they belong together. [emoji16][emoji173]️ Even if it gets flipped around, I think the back yellow color with flowers is still really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4134352
> 
> View attachment 4134354
> 
> 
> Oh, and Turnip also seems to love it. A bit too much, I was cringing a little! (It’s brand new, can’t you wait a few days, at least?! [emoji24])
> 
> View attachment 4134358
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Really happy about this purchase.


This is so pretty! The leather looks soft like the 90s Sonoma bags.  Turnip is adorable, and that is such a cute name for a cat.


----------



## meepabeep

LaurenR17 said:


> Sorry for the not-so-great lighting! Just got home from work and opened her up [emoji7]
> 
> Definitely a keeper! Only 2 minor complaints: 1. I really hope the bottom portion that maintains the shape loosens up some. It’s a bit odd how slouchy it is except for the bottom ring! 2. I own WAY too much blue. I just gravitate to the color, can’t help it. But most of my wardrobe is blue jeans and various shades of blue tops...not sure how it’ll fit in, honestly. I might have to go shopping [emoji12][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 4134350
> 
> View attachment 4134351
> 
> 
> Love the charm. I think they belong together. [emoji16][emoji173]️ Even if it gets flipped around, I think the back yellow color with flowers is still really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4134352
> 
> View attachment 4134354
> 
> 
> Oh, and Turnip also seems to love it. A bit too much, I was cringing a little! (It’s brand new, can’t you wait a few days, at least?! [emoji24])
> 
> View attachment 4134358
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Really happy about this purchase.



Nice bag! I love blue too, and just bought another bag even though I already have 2. I  also have multiples of other colors, I can't pass up a good deal, lol.

 Turnip is co cute! My kitty Lily (the one on the right in my avatar) is nosy too, the other one, Victoria, isn't like that.


----------



## Melodyjj

haneulhouseki said:


> Gotta weigh the pros and cons of the Dusty Rose one, haha. I decided to wait for the current black one to go on sale (if it ever does). It's easier to match with and the purple mixed in is gorgeous!


Hope they go on sale one day. I really adore the Beechwood one.



finer_woman said:


> I bought the 1941 clutch in dusty rose instead of Dinky.  I really wanted something in the tea rose plus the price was right. I also bought the washed red.


Tea Rose clutches are pretty! They are great pieces to own.


----------



## lovingmybags

LaurenR17 said:


> Oh, and Turnip also seems to love it. A bit too much, I was cringing a little! (It’s brand new, can’t you wait a few days, at least?! [emoji24])
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Really happy about this purchase.



Nice duffle!  Turnip seems to have sighted a fine pillow for himself/herself


----------



## LaurenR17

Thank you everyone! The duffle was an impulse buy I didn’t think I’d love it as much as I do! Might be new (current) favorite [emoji16]


----------



## SEWDimples

Melodyjj said:


> Hope they go on sale one day. I really adore the Beechwood one.
> 
> 
> Tea Rose clutches are pretty! They are great pieces to own.


I agree. I own pink and black with multi colors. I would like a melon and dusty rose to match my Rogue and Bandit.


----------



## SEWDimples

LaurenR17 said:


> Sorry for the not-so-great lighting! Just got home from work and opened her up [emoji7]
> 
> Definitely a keeper! Only 2 minor complaints: 1. I really hope the bottom portion that maintains the shape loosens up some. It’s a bit odd how slouchy it is except for the bottom ring! 2. I own WAY too much blue. I just gravitate to the color, can’t help it. But most of my wardrobe is blue jeans and various shades of blue tops...not sure how it’ll fit in, honestly. I might have to go shopping [emoji12][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 4134350
> 
> View attachment 4134351
> 
> 
> Love the charm. I think they belong together. [emoji16][emoji173]️ Even if it gets flipped around, I think the back yellow color with flowers is still really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4134352
> 
> View attachment 4134354
> 
> 
> Oh, and Turnip also seems to love it. A bit too much, I was cringing a little! (It’s brand new, can’t you wait a few days, at least?! [emoji24])
> 
> View attachment 4134358
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Really happy about this purchase.


Congrats! I'm starting to like all these colors of the new duffle. Your bag looks great with the sneezy bag charm. Cute cat and love his name.


----------



## MelissaPurse

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! You have a lovely collection. Enjoy!





carterazo said:


> So pretty! Love the rivets collection!



Thank you [emoji5] I would love to add a Black one in the future


----------



## tealocean

LaurenR17 said:


> Sorry for the not-so-great lighting! Just got home from work and opened her up [emoji7]
> 
> Definitely a keeper! Only 2 minor complaints: 1. I really hope the bottom portion that maintains the shape loosens up some. It’s a bit odd how slouchy it is except for the bottom ring! 2. I own WAY too much blue. I just gravitate to the color, can’t help it. But most of my wardrobe is blue jeans and various shades of blue tops...not sure how it’ll fit in, honestly. I might have to go shopping [emoji12][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 4134350
> 
> View attachment 4134351
> 
> 
> Love the charm. I think they belong together. [emoji16][emoji173]️ Even if it gets flipped around, I think the back yellow color with flowers is still really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4134352
> 
> View attachment 4134354
> 
> 
> Oh, and Turnip also seems to love it. A bit too much, I was cringing a little! (It’s brand new, can’t you wait a few days, at least?! [emoji24])
> 
> View attachment 4134358
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Really happy about this purchase.


Beautiful! Is the light turquoise a soft baby blue or does it have a little green in it? You will have people everywhere grinning about the Sneezy charm! That's so fun!


----------



## LaurenR17

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! Is the light turquoise a soft baby blue or does it have a little green in it? You will have people everywhere grinning about the Sneezy charm! That's so fun!


Thanks! I'm hoping I'll be able to get some outdoor pictures today at some point for another thread, but outside it looks very robins-egg-baby blue (to me). Inside, with artificial light, it does have a tiny bit of a green tone. A blue-gray-green.


----------



## tealocean

LaurenR17 said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping I'll be able to get some outdoor pictures today at some point for another thread, but outside it looks very robins-egg-baby blue (to me). Inside, with artificial light, it does have a tiny bit of a green tone. A blue-gray-green.


Thank you! I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## dgphoto

I’m so in love with this color [emoji7]


----------



## bluesh4rk

Melodyjj said:


> Thanks! I'm still debating on the Tea Rose Dinky. I agree it's for more dressy occasions and outfit. It's so pretty, it would be a shame if I don't take it outside often.



I love my tea rose Rogues and Dinkys. I personally don't find them to be too dressy. I wear them with my regular wardrobe all the time which consists of mostly jeans, tshirts or other casual blouses.


----------



## meepabeep

Light blue Charley  I love horses so it's been on my wishlist since it came out, in any color. It's missing the crossbody strap, but that's okay, I can always get one.


----------



## dgphoto

meepabeep said:


> Light blue Charley  I love horses so it's been on my wishlist since it came out, in any color. It's missing the crossbody strap, but that's okay, I can always get one.



I’ve been on the lookout for one of these as well. Love the embossed front! [emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> I’m so in love with this color [emoji7]
> View attachment 4135777


This is such an elegant green! Love it!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

dgphoto said:


> I’ve been on the lookout for one of these as well. Love the embossed front! [emoji173]️


I have an orange edie with the embossing


----------



## gr8onteej

meepabeep said:


> Light blue Charley  I love horses so it's been on my wishlist since it came out, in any color. It's missing the crossbody strap, but that's okay, I can always get one.



I have this one in red.


----------



## Joey92

Most of these goodies are from my local outlet, except for the spooky eyes card case. That one came from Jax

Missing from the photos are my new sunglasses, never bought designer sunglasses so I am very excited about them. 

Love the 1941 glovetanned leather, it’s like butter and it only gets softer with age. It’s my my favourite leather type.


----------



## SEWDimples

itsjose said:


> Most of these goodies are from my local outlet, except for the spooky eyes card case. That one came from Jax
> 
> Missing from the photos are my new sunglasses, never bought designer sunglasses so I am very excited about them.
> 
> Love the 1941 glovetanned leather, it’s like butter and it only gets softer with age. It’s my my favourite leather type.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138222
> View attachment 4138223
> View attachment 4138224
> View attachment 4138225
> View attachment 4138226
> View attachment 4138227


Congrats! Nice haul. 1941 glovedtanned leather is awesome. Enjoy all your new beauties.


----------



## tealocean

itsjose said:


> Most of these goodies are from my local outlet, except for the spooky eyes card case. That one came from Jax
> 
> Missing from the photos are my new sunglasses, never bought designer sunglasses so I am very excited about them.
> 
> Love the 1941 glovetanned leather, it’s like butter and it only gets softer with age. It’s my my favourite leather type.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138222
> View attachment 4138223
> View attachment 4138224
> View attachment 4138225
> View attachment 4138226
> View attachment 4138227


You got some beautiful goodies!


----------



## Gaby Torres

So excited to show everyone my new little beauty. She preloved but is in brand new condition even smells new,


----------



## tealocean

Gaby Torres said:


> So excited to show everyone my new little beauty. She preloved but is in brand new condition even smells new,


Beautiful bag! This color is stunning! Do you know the name of the color? Mineral?


----------



## Joey92

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Nice haul. 1941 glovedtanned leather is awesome. Enjoy all your new beauties.



Thank you! Yes, I got a wallet in the glovetanned leather and since then all other leather doesn’t seem soft/durable enough


----------



## Joey92

tealocean said:


> You got some beautiful goodies!



Thank you(:


----------



## Gaby Torres

tealocean said:


> Beautiful bag! This color is stunning! Do you know the name of the color? Mineral?


Sorry I don’t. I’d like to also find out what the color is called


----------



## Chiichan

itsjose said:


> Thank you! Yes, I got a wallet in the glovetanned leather and since then all other leather doesn’t seem soft/durable enough



I feel the same way. The 1941 leather is so yummy that sometimes I feel the regular leathers are plasticky the first time you use it.


----------



## zjones

Smaller Love tote from the graffiti collection with accompanying wallet in metallic blush and Signature chain Crosby loafers in merlot.


----------



## Teagaggle

zjones said:


> Smaller Love tote from the graffiti collection with accompanying wallet in metallic blush and Signature chain Crosby loafers in merlot.
> 
> View attachment 4139030
> View attachment 4139031


I love the tote (pun intended). Its on my list...what do you think of it?


----------



## zjones

It's nice! Roomy enough for what I usually carry (which isn't a lot) plus an umbrella--which is helpful since it's been raining like crazy! (Although I live in Florida, where it just rains whenever it feels like it anyway.) I kind of wish the florals weren't on there and it was just plain black, though. I don't regret buying it at all, although I now have the canvas Rexy Tote 42 (black with blue Rexy and stars, some of which are glittery) and this canvas Love tote--I think I'm done with canvas items for a while.


----------



## SEWDimples

zjones said:


> Smaller Love tote from the graffiti collection with accompanying wallet in metallic blush and Signature chain Crosby loafers in merlot.
> 
> View attachment 4139030
> View attachment 4139031


Congrats! Love the tote. It is really cool looking. Enjoy.


----------



## Teagaggle

zjones said:


> It's nice! Roomy enough for what I usually carry (which isn't a lot) plus an umbrella--which is helpful since it's been raining like crazy! (Although I live in Florida, where it just rains whenever it feels like it anyway.) I kind of wish the florals weren't on there and it was just plain black, though. I don't regret buying it at all, although I now have the canvas Rexy Tote 42 (black with blue Rexy and stars, some of which are glittery) and this canvas Love tote--I think I'm done with canvas items for a while.


Thank you! I need one of these for those times when I need a basic tote (i.e. in the city, etc.). Something that carries a lot but isn't heavy itself. 
I like the floral pattern, but only because it's dark on dark.


----------



## Gaby Torres

zjones said:


> Smaller Love tote from the graffiti collection with accompanying wallet in metallic blush and Signature chain Crosby loafers in merlot.
> 
> View attachment 4139030
> View attachment 4139031


 Oh I lov the shoes


----------



## tealocean

Gaby Torres said:


> So excited to show everyone my new little beauty. She preloved but is in brand new condition even smells new,


I think it might be called "Ocean" Swagger Shoulder Bag. Beautiful beachy blue shade!


----------



## tealocean

Chiichan said:


> I feel the same way. The 1941 leather is so yummy that sometimes I feel the regular leathers are plasticky the first time you use it.


Do you know if the Swagger Shoulder Bag is 1941?


----------



## Christofle

Picked up a new bag charm for my briefcase yesterday! I’m thinking it’ll be my Summer charm because I feel the fur on the bagbugs is more in line with F/W.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

zjones said:


> Smaller Love tote from the graffiti collection with accompanying wallet in metallic blush and Signature chain Crosby loafers in merlot.
> 
> View attachment 4139030
> View attachment 4139031


love the shoes. Coach makes loafers w/amazing quality. Enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

Christofle said:


> Picked up a new bag charm for my briefcase yesterday! I’m thinking it’ll be my Summer charm because I feel the fur on the bagbugs is more in line with F/W.


That is cute! I just realized his mouth unzips! Fun!


----------



## Christofle

tealocean said:


> That is cute! I just realized his mouth unzips! Fun!



The whole body is hollow so you can store keys, coins, earbud earphones and a variety of things inside. It’s officially a coin case but in the era of debit and credit cards, I’ll be using it as more of a small carryall.


----------



## Wendyann7

Quilted Double Swagger with rivers [emoji7]


----------



## Chiichan

tealocean said:


> Do you know if the Swagger Shoulder Bag is 1941?



I’m not sure? I know those double swaggers and the one that can double as a clutch are.


----------



## Chiichan

Christofle said:


> The whole body is hollow so you can store keys, coins, earbud earphones and a variety of things inside. It’s officially a coin case but in the era of debit and credit cards, I’ll be using it as more of a small carryall.



I use mine as a wee catch all as well. I like it for my headphones, hair ties or my daily jewelry while I’m at the gym etc. super cute and helpful.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Went to the outlets for my birthday! Was really disappointed at the lack of space collection (I was hoping for the dinkier!), but found two little cuties anyway. Uni was $38 and the UFO coin purse was $27.60!


----------



## tealocean

Chiichan said:


> I’m not sure? I know those double swaggers and the one that can double as a clutch are.


Thank you. That's what made me wonder about whether the Swagger Shoulder Bag is 1941.


----------



## OperaCake

Picked up these two at the outlet yesterday.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Went to the outlets for my birthday! Was really disappointed at the lack of space collection (I was hoping for the dinkier!), but found two little cuties anyway. Uni was $38 and the UFO coin purse was $27.60!


Forgot to add pics


----------



## lorihmatthews

I really wanted a pink bag for summer, so I got the Rogue 25 in Peony. Great size and color!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So happy, my very sweet boyfriend gifted me one of my HGs for my birthday. A vintage Bonnie Cashin


----------



## carterazo

lorihmatthews said:


> I really wanted a pink bag for summer, so I got the Rogue 25 in Peony. Great size and color!
> 
> View attachment 4142294


Such a sweet bag! Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So happy, my very sweet boyfriend gifted me one of my HGs for my birthday. A vintage Bonnie Cashin


Very impressed with your boyfriend! He did amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lorihmatthews said:


> I really wanted a pink bag for summer, so I got the Rogue 25 in Peony. Great size and color!
> 
> View attachment 4142294


This is such a beautiful bag!!! This color seems to be sold out cuz I can't find any! Congrats for getting it  before selling out!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a beautiful bag!!! This color seems to be sold out cuz I can't find any! Congrats for getting it  before selling out!!!



Yes, this color went fast!


----------



## momofgirls

Dusty Rose Tea Rose Dinky


----------



## SEWDimples

Flax Drifter Top Handle bag. So cute.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Flax Drifter Top Handle bag. So cute.
> 
> View attachment 4145349


Glad to see you got a dust bag with it!  A bonus!


----------



## branbran1984

My new rose Parker!


----------



## Satcheldoll

branbran1984 said:


> My new rose Parker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145750


This is really pretty. I saw it in store the other day. But I really like the rose Riley.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SEWDimples said:


> Flax Drifter Top Handle bag. So cute.
> 
> View attachment 4145349


Yay!! Adore this color  Making me think I really need to get myself a yellow bag!


branbran1984 said:


> My new rose Parker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145750


So pretty! I think the detail in the rose embellishments is really special!


----------



## Syren

branbran1984 said:


> My new rose Parker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145750



Love it so pretty! I’d love one of these Parker’s with the rose appliqués [emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> Flax Drifter Top Handle bag. So cute.
> 
> View attachment 4145349



You did it!!! Enjoy carrying that bit of sunshine on your arm. [emoji4]


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> You did it!!! Enjoy carrying that bit of sunshine on your arm. [emoji4]


I'm gonna do it, too, this weekend!  I broke down today and had my outlet hold me one....see what you started! ):


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> I'm gonna do it, too, this weekend!  I broke down today and had my outlet hold me one....see what you started! ):



Awesome!! Tomorrow is my birthday so I’m hoping for a trip to the outlet, fingers crossed!


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Awesome!! Tomorrow is my birthday so I’m hoping for a trip to the outlet, fingers crossed!


I hope you find yourself a nice present!  Then share it with us!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> I hope you find yourself a nice present!  Then share it with us!  Happy Birthday!



Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> You did it!!! Enjoy carrying that bit of sunshine on your arm. [emoji4]


Yes! Thanks for being a good enabler. I've love this yellow color. I think I might use it this weekend.



Bagmedic said:


> I'm gonna do it, too, this weekend!  I broke down today and had my outlet hold me one....see what you started! ):


Yeah! The more the merrier. It is such a great bag.



dgphoto said:


> Awesome!! Tomorrow is my birthday so I’m hoping for a trip to the outlet, fingers crossed!


I hope you find something awesome. Happy Birthday!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> My new rose Parker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145750


Pretty! I haven't seen this one before! I love the Parker bag.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Thanks!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s a few lol of the items I got during the last Coach sale. 
And these lol


----------



## Melodyjj

I got a Market Tote with Cut Out Tea Rose. Exterior is Chalk/White. Interior is brown. It's made of refined calf leather, super lightweight, even more lightweight than pebble leather Market Tote. I've never owned a white bag. I'm a bit worried about the chalk color and how calf leather is gonna age.


----------



## SEWDimples

Melodyjj said:


> I got a Market Tote with Cut Out Tea Rose. Exterior is Chalk/White. Interior is brown. It's made of refined calf leather, super lightweight, even more lightweight than pebble leather Market Tote. I've never owned a white bag. I'm a bit worried about the chalk color and how calf leather is gonna age.


Congrats! This tote is really cute. Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

Recently got a duffle in Chile color! I love it!


----------



## whateve

pbnjam said:


> Recently got a duffle in Chile color! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4148259
> 
> View attachment 4148260


What a gorgeous color! The pebbled leather looks so soft. Is the strap adjustable?


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> What a gorgeous color! The pebbled leather looks so soft. Is the strap adjustable?



Thank you! Yes it is adjustable. Mine is already on the longest length so it isn’t really for crossbody. It can be adjusted to be even shorter.


----------



## SEWDimples

pbnjam said:


> Recently got a duffle in Chile color! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4148259
> 
> View attachment 4148260


I need to see this bag in person. I really like pebbled leather and this leather looks so soft. Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

SEWDimples said:


> I need to see this bag in person. The really like pebbled leather and this leather looks so soft. Enjoy!



i really like this smooshy leather! Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

My haul from the outlet weekend sale.

Light Saddle Drifter Carryall 



Beechwood Dakotah 22



Beechwood Exotic Link wristlet


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My haul from the outlet weekend sale.
> 
> Light Saddle Drifter Carryall
> View attachment 4148281
> 
> 
> Beechwood Dakotah 22
> View attachment 4148282
> 
> 
> Beechwood Exotic Link wristlet
> View attachment 4148284


Nice!  You have the larger Dakotah, I think, too?  Would you say you can get what you put in a regular rogue in the 22 size?  I know I've seen the larger one and can fit my stuff in it but can't remember on the smaller one.  i am going to my outlet tomorrow night to pick up my flax Drifter but don't think they got the Dakotah.  I may go to a larger outlet this weekend but hate driving all that way when i know I can just place a phone order.


----------



## LaurenR17

pbnjam said:


> Recently got a duffle in Chile color! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4148259
> 
> View attachment 4148260



Gorgeous! I’m so in love with the duffles, I can’t bring myself to rotate out of my light turquoise! My rogue is getting jealous lol. I’m so tempted to get one in black and chili... maybe if they’re ever on sale. [emoji16]


----------



## CoachMaven

pbnjam said:


> Recently got a duffle in Chile color! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4148259
> 
> View attachment 4148260


That looks like some wonderfully smooshy leather! So pretty.


----------



## Bagmedic

pbnjam said:


> Recently got a duffle in Chile color! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4148259
> 
> View attachment 4148260


I wish the strap was long enough for xbody.  It looks like it would be perfect for that.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Nice!  You have the larger Dakotah, I think, too?  Would you say you can get what you put in a regular rogue in the 22 size?  I know I've seen the larger one and can fit my stuff in it but can't remember on the smaller one.  i am going to my outlet tomorrow night to pick up my flax Drifter but don't think they got the Dakotah.  I may go to a larger outlet this weekend but hate driving all that way when i know I can just place a phone order.


Yes, I have the larger Dakotah in Bordeaux. I do not think I could fit the same items in both regular Rogue in the Dakotah 22. I probably would have to downsize like I do when I use my Rogue 25. I have to use a smaller wallet and a smaller cosmetic pouch.  I'm very happy with my purchases. There is rain in the forecast this week, so I will not be able to use any of my new beauties.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, I have the larger Dakotah in Bordeaux. I do not think I could fit the same items in both regular Rogue in the Dakotah 22. I probably would have to downsize like I do when I use my Rogue 25. I have to use a smaller wallet and a smaller cosmetic pouch.  I'm very happy with my purchases. There is rain in the forecast this week, so I will not be able to use any of my new beauties.


Hoping you see sun soon so you can use them!  Thanks for the input!


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> My haul from the outlet weekend sale.
> 
> Light Saddle Drifter Carryall
> View attachment 4148281
> 
> 
> Beechwood Dakotah 22
> View attachment 4148282
> 
> 
> Beechwood Exotic Link wristlet
> View attachment 4148284


I was considering one of those link wristlets when it was apart of the SAS. Pretty stuff!


----------



## zjones

I was too! I might have to see if my outlet or retail store can order one.


----------



## CoachMaven

zjones said:


> I was too! I might have to see if my outlet or retail store can order one.


Contact your local store, my SA emailed me the day before yesterday and mentioned the sale was still going on until Aug 2nd. So they must be letting the stores order sales items last minute for customers.


----------



## Bagmedic

CoachMaven said:


> Contact your local store, my SA emailed me the day before yesterday and mentioned the sale was still going on until Aug 2nd. So they must be letting the stores order sales items last minute for customers.


But they probably don't match the outlet pricing which may be better.


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> Contact your local store, my SA emailed me the day before yesterday and mentioned the sale was still going on until Aug 2nd. So they must be letting the stores order sales items last minute for customers.


Some stores still have the sale going on too.  Vegas in the Forum Shops is one and they had a lot of variety left if there is something particular you are looking for.


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> But they probably don't match the outlet pricing which may be better.


Yes!  The same exact bandits I got for 60/20/10 were in FP store for only 50%.  All I purchased in the FP store was a 1941 clutch that I got customized and 5 hangtags with the Vegas skyline.  I can't pay 50% when I know there are 60/20 deals out there


----------



## jcnc

Was looking for a new shoulder bag and was considering the Chelsea or Nomad. But it was the Turnlock hobo that stole my heart ❤️


----------



## CoachMaven

My HG has arrived! Regular sized Rogue in 1941 red, so happy to have found this one NWT!


----------



## SEWDimples

Congrats! This bag is so gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This bag is so gorgeous. Enjoy.


Thank you, I am going to load her up tonight!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> My HG has arrived! Regular sized Rogue in 1941 red, so happy to have found this one NWT!
> 
> View attachment 4149050


Congrats on this stunning bag — what a gorgeous red.  Enjoy.


----------



## myluvofbags

I just love Coach shoes. Fits like a glove and so comfortable.


----------



## Gaby Torres

CoachMaven said:


> My HG has arrived! Regular sized Rogue in 1941 red, so happy to have found this one NWT!
> 
> View attachment 4149050


She is a beauty


----------



## Raech

CoachMaven said:


> My HG has arrived! Regular sized Rogue in 1941 red, so happy to have found this one NWT!
> 
> View attachment 4149050


So jelly. I'm excited for you. What a red stunner!


----------



## raintracks

That 1941 Red rogue is TDF! It's so beautiful, I hope to find one one day


----------



## CoachMaven

Thank you all, I am excited to take her out!


----------



## yellowbernie

myluvofbags said:


> I just love Coach shoes. Fits like a glove and so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149248


Nice shoes, twins on the tea rose ones.


----------



## Melodyjj

CoachMaven said:


> My HG has arrived! Regular sized Rogue in 1941 red, so happy to have found this one NWT!
> 
> View attachment 4149050


Congrats! Stunning red


----------



## CoachMaven

Melodyjj said:


> Congrats! Stunning red


Thank you!


----------



## haneulhouseki

Dark Denim Bandit and Washed Red Parker


----------



## Raech

yellowbernie said:


> Nice shoes, twins on the tea rose ones.


I do too I have lots of loafers


----------



## Raech

haneulhouseki said:


> Dark Denim Bandit and Washed Red Parker


So pretty. Enjoy [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Tosa22

CoachMaven said:


> My HG has arrived! Regular sized Rogue in 1941 red, so happy to have found this one NWT!
> 
> View attachment 4149050


That red is gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

haneulhouseki said:


> Dark Denim Bandit and Washed Red Parker


Gorgeous! The Bandit is wonderful in all colors and Parker is so cute. Great choices. Enjoy!


----------



## haneulhouseki

Raech said:


> So pretty. Enjoy [emoji173] [emoji173]


Thank you!



SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! The Bandit is wonderful in all colors and Parker is so cute. Great choices. Enjoy!


Thank you! I am debating whether or not I should keep the Dark Turquoise one..


----------



## jcnc

haneulhouseki said:


> Dark Denim Bandit and Washed Red Parker


The tea rose lock parkers are soooo cute


----------



## Bagmedic

haneulhouseki said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am debating whether or not I should keep the Dark Turquoise one..


Not be be an enabler....I have the dark turq but struggled with the flax on the pouch.  I switch my pouch out with the one from the black bandit w/ metal tea roses.  Just to give you some ideas if the flax is throwing you off.


----------



## Grymera

My new Parker 18! I finally bit the bullet and took her out of the packaging. Here's a quick shot out and about. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4151235


----------



## Melodyjj

The SAS ends today. And I got a 1941 Clutch in glovetanned leather. I think the color is called Utility. Do you guys wear clutch with the chain strap that Coach sell separately?


----------



## SEWDimples

Melodyjj said:


> The SAS ends today. And I got a 1941 Clutch in glovetanned leather. I think the color is called Utility. Do you guys wear clutch with the chain strap that Coach sell separately?


I just purchased a chain strap, so I have not tried it yet.  I think it will be cute and it be good to run errands.


----------



## holiday123

Melodyjj said:


> The SAS ends today. And I got a 1941 Clutch in glovetanned leather. I think the color is called Utility. Do you guys wear clutch with the chain strap that Coach sell separately?


Yes! I love these clutches!  I usually use the chain/leather strap with these.  I'm 5'4 and the length is perfect.  Congratulations!


----------



## Melodyjj

Thanks!


----------



## Melodyjj

SEWDimples said:


> I just purchased a chain strap, so I have not tried it yet.  I think it will be cute and it be good to run errands.





holiday123 said:


> Yes! I love these clutches!  I usually use the chain/leather strap with these.  I'm 5'4 and the length is perfect.  Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Are outlet finds allowed? This is my newest addition from the outlet! I love it


----------



## xmaac

I haven't owned a Coach bag since I was 14 & carrying around those wristlets with the C monogram all over it...
Introducing my new Dinky ! For some reason it came with TWO name tags, one came with it on the bag & the other was in the dustbag... is that normal?


----------



## haneulhouseki




----------



## Sunshine mama

haneulhouseki said:


>


Gorgeous@!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Something went wrong


----------



## whateve

haneulhouseki said:


>


Wow, what a haul! They are all beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

haneulhouseki said:


>


Wow! This is a great haul. Bag twins on the Dakotah satchel in Bordeaux and Tooled Tea Rose Bandit. Enjoy.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous@!!


Thank you!!


whateve said:


> Wow, what a haul! They are all beautiful!


Thank you!! 


SEWDimples said:


> Wow! This is a great haul. Bag twins on the Dakotah satchel in Bordeaux and Tooled Tea Rose Bandit. Enjoy.


Thank you!! I held the Beechwood Dakotah 22 in the store and was tempted to buy it too


----------



## SEWDimples

haneulhouseki said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you!! I held the Beechwood Dakotah 22 in the store and was tempted to buy it too


The Dakotah 22 is so cute. It reminds me of the Rogue 25 size, which I love.


----------



## BlueMeezer

I love heather grey but all I had in that color was a Dinky. When this Dufflette came up on sale at Macy's awhile back I hesitated, wondering if it was too large, and missed out. While searching for something else I came across this one on sale at Zappos last week and snatched it up. It's big, but not too big, and I really like it.


----------



## haneulhouseki

BlueMeezer said:


> I love heather grey but all I had in that color was a Dinky. When this Dufflette came up on sale at Macy's awhile back I hesitated, wondering if it was too large, and missed out. While searching for something else I came across this one on sale at Zappos last week and snatched it up. It's big, but not too big, and I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156007


Congrats! It's beautiful  The leather on the Dufflettes are gorgeous!! Is it the small or large size? I've also been waffling on buying one but having a hard time choosing a color. Every time I passed by the Dark Blush one in Macy's I'd drool lol.


----------



## BlueMeezer

haneulhouseki said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful  The leather on the Dufflettes are gorgeous!! Is it the small or large size? I've also been waffling on buying one but having a hard time choosing a color. Every time I passed by the Dark Blush one in Macy's I'd drool lol.


I like that dark blush color too. This is the larger one. I like the look of smaller bags, and kept trying to cut back on what I carried so it fit in a smaller bag. I'm finally conceding that I'd rather carry all the stuff in a larger bag than leave it behind.


----------



## haneulhouseki

BlueMeezer said:


> I like that dark blush color too. This is the larger one. I like the look of smaller bags, and kept trying to cut back on what I carried so it fit in a smaller bag. I'm finally conceding that I'd rather carry all the stuff in a larger bag than leave it behind.


The large one definitely looks more balanced overall to me. Especially when worn as a shoulder bag. That makes sense! I've been having to cut back on what I carry in my smaller bags too, especially the Soho. It's been tough. If it's not too much trouble, may I see what you can fit in your Dufflette when you have the time? No worries if not, I'll try to make a trip to Macy's and put my stuff inside the small one


----------



## BlueMeezer

View attachment 4156248


haneulhouseki said:


> The large one definitely looks more balanced overall to me. Especially when worn as a shoulder bag. That makes sense! I've been having to cut back on what I carry in my smaller bags too, especially the Soho. It's been tough. If it's not too much trouble, may I see what you can fit in your Dufflette when you have the time? No worries if not, I'll try to make a trip to Macy's and put my stuff inside the small one


All of this fits, with room to spare.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4156248


----------



## haneulhouseki

BlueMeezer said:


> All of this fits, with room to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156248


Thank you!! I love the 1941 clutch.


----------



## BlueMeezer

haneulhouseki said:


> The large one definitely looks more balanced overall to me. Especially when worn as a shoulder bag. That makes sense! I've been having to cut back on what I carry in my smaller bags too, especially the Soho. It's been tough. If it's not too much trouble, may I see what you can fit in your Dufflette when you have the time? No worries if not, I'll try to make a trip to Macy's and put my stuff inside the small one



I tried to add a photo to the previous post and messed things up. I'll just re-post it here.


----------



## BlueMeezer

haneulhouseki said:


> Thank you!! I love the 1941 clutch.


I do too, especially the internal kisslock.


----------



## Sarah03

I ordered this new keychain! I love the leather sequins.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered this new keychain! I love the leather sequins.
> View attachment 4156474


That is a work of art! Is it gunmetal or brass? Online @ Coach it shows brass hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered this new keychain! I love the leather sequins.
> View attachment 4156474



Wow super pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> That is a work of art! Is it gunmetal or brass? Online @ Coach it shows brass hardware.


It’s gunmetal. I was thinking the pic on the website was different that what I received! Oh, Coach. Lol


BeachBagGal said:


> Wow super pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

BlueMeezer said:


> I love heather grey but all I had in that color was a Dinky. When this Dufflette came up on sale at Macy's awhile back I hesitated, wondering if it was too large, and missed out. While searching for something else I came across this one on sale at Zappos last week and snatched it up. It's big, but not too big, and I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156007


Twins! I grabbed this one up last spring for Macy's F&F, it's a great bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered this new keychain! I love the leather sequins.
> View attachment 4156474


Oh, I like this!!!


----------



## Sarah03

CoachMaven said:


> Oh, I like this!!!



Thanks!! It’s so pretty IRL


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Received my carriage tote from Coach. Heat stamped tag T  J


----------



## Sarah03

Johnpauliegal said:


> Received my carriage tote from Coach. Heat stamped tag T  J
> 
> View attachment 4157170



How cute! I love the flowers.


----------



## Syren

Spooky eyes market tote!  So glad I got one from the bloomies sale, somehow it is even cuter IRL [emoji1]


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> View attachment 4157296
> 
> Spooky eyes market tote!  So glad I got one from the bloomies sale, somehow it is even cuter IRL [emoji1]


That bird is so cute!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sarah03 said:


> How cute! I love the flowers.



Thanks. It was sold out for awhile and once it became available, I grabbed it. Perfect for shopping. You see where I live they now charge 5 cents for a crappy dingy plastic bag. Now I go shopping in style with all my totes.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> That bird is so cute!



It really is the cutest patch on the whole bag [emoji1]


----------



## Bagmedic

Bought this dusty rose rogue off the bay this weekend and arrived earlier than expected.  Was sold as a defect but honestly I can't see anything.  There is a tiny spot on one side that you only see in the right light.  It really isn't even a spot but the pebbling catches the light different there.  No hang tag but wondering if I can get one to match.  I am loving the color!  I need to go thru my charms to see how I can accessorize!  I'm not sure I'm in to the dark disney charms but love how others have used them.


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> Bought this dusty rose rogue off the bay this weekend and arrived earlier than expected.  Was sold as a defect but honestly I can't see anything.  There is a tiny spot on one side that you only see in the right light.  It really isn't even a spot but the pebbling catches the light different there.  No hang tag but wondering if I can get one to match.  I am loving the color!  I need to go thru my charms to see how I can accessorize!  I'm not sure I'm in to the dark disney charms but love how others have used them.
> View attachment 4157450



Bag twins!  Yours is lovely lol I have a couple of burgundy colored charms that look great on it, oil slick Rexy, 2D Unicorn ... honestly I feel like most of my charms seem to go with dusty rose!


----------



## Bagmedic

I


Syren said:


> Bag twins!  Yours is lovely lol I have a couple of burgundy colored charms that look great on it, oil slick Rexy, 2D Unicorn ... honestly I feel like most of my charms seem to go with dusty rose!


 I have an oil slick skull I can try.  I need to take out all my charms and organize them and then see what may work.  I think this color is so neutral a lot will go with it!  I'm really loving the color!  BTW, does your bag say anything on the bottom of it?  I'm pretty certain this is authentic but should get it confirmed.  Wonder why the hang tag was missing?  I'm not sure if Coach would send me one but may try.  The 1941 tags are so nice to have.  I can always use one from another bag but one in the matching rose would be nice.


----------



## TCB

Sarah03 said:


> I ordered this new keychain! I love the leather sequins.
> View attachment 4156474



I really love this.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Syren said:


> View attachment 4157296
> 
> Spooky eyes market tote!  So glad I got one from the bloomies sale, somehow it is even cuter IRL [emoji1]


Sigh so want to see your entire collection love your taste


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> I
> 
> I have an oil slick skull I can try.  I need to take out all my charms and organize them and then see what may work.  I think this color is so neutral a lot will go with it!  I'm really loving the color!  BTW, does your bag say anything on the bottom of it?  I'm pretty certain this is authentic but should get it confirmed.  Wonder why the hang tag was missing?  I'm not sure if Coach would send me one but may try.  The 1941 tags are so nice to have.  I can always use one from another bag but one in the matching rose would be nice.



I can’t remember about the bottom but I’ll look later tonight and let you know [emoji1]


----------



## OperaCake

I can't stop buying cute stuff from Coach.


----------



## zjones

Coach x Chelsea Tattoo Dinky 24


----------



## meepabeep

Another Thrifty Shopper find, Madison Hobo in Steel in near perfect condition, only some black spots on some of the hardware. I couldn't leave it there.


----------



## zjones

Snow White turnlock pouch from the recent Bloomingdale’s sale. (Couldn’t resist at that price!)


----------



## Newpurselove

My dark fairytale accordion card case just arrived and now my set is complete. Love it!
I included a few pictures of the accordion card case because I couldn't find very many pictures when I was trying to decide which wallet style to buy. I love the little Disney X coach story patch inside


----------



## Syren

Newpurselove said:


> My dark fairytale accordion card case just arrived and now my set is complete. Love it!
> I included a few pictures of the accordion card case because I couldn't find very many pictures when I was trying to decide which wallet style to buy. I love the little Disney X coach story patch inside



Oh my goodness the book bag is too cute!  Looks great all together!  I couldn’t decide between the 2 card cases and ended up going with the other one because I loved the purple diamond interior [emoji23]


----------



## Raech

Bagmedic said:


> I
> 
> I have an oil slick skull I can try.  I need to take out all my charms and organize them and then see what may work.  I think this color is so neutral a lot will go with it!  I'm really loving the color!  BTW, does your bag say anything on the bottom of it?  I'm pretty certain this is authentic but should get it confirmed.  Wonder why the hang tag was missing?  I'm not sure if Coach would send me one but may try.  The 1941 tags are so nice to have.  I can always use one from another bag but one in the matching rose would be nice.


Omg must see it with oil slick skull [emoji88] Please!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Bagmedic said:


> I
> 
> I have an oil slick skull I can try.  I need to take out all my charms and organize them and then see what may work.  I think this color is so neutral a lot will go with it!  I'm really loving the color!  BTW, does your bag say anything on the bottom of it?  I'm pretty certain this is authentic but should get it confirmed.  Wonder why the hang tag was missing?  I'm not sure if Coach would send me one but may try.  The 1941 tags are so nice to have.  I can always use one from another bag but one in the matching rose would be nice.


Pretty Rogue, congratulations!  Sometimes the hang tags are missing on the resale bags because the person had them personalized.  I know this was the case with the Oxblood Rivet Rogue I purchased on Ebay.  I was able to find the correct  replacement hangtag on Ebay.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Grymera said:


> My new Parker 18! I finally bit the bullet and took her out of the packaging. Here's a quick shot out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151235



Oh I love how the holes where the chain comes out at the top of this Parker are little tea roses! I wish this size and style came in more colors the regular size Parkers are too big for me.


----------



## Bagmedic

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Pretty Rogue, congratulations!  Sometimes the hang tags are missing on the resale bags because the person had them personalized.  I know this was the case with the Oxblood Rivet Rogue I purchased on Ebay.  I was able to find the correct  replacement hangtag on Ebay.


I'll have to look!  I'm surprised you can find just the hangtag on ebay for a 1941 bag but will look!  Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

meepabeep said:


> Another Thrifty Shopper find, Madison Hobo in Steel in near perfect condition, only some black spots on some of the hardware. I couldn't leave it there.


What a great find!


----------



## meepabeep

carterazo said:


> What a great find!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

OperaCake said:


> I can't stop buying cute stuff from Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4158163
> 
> View attachment 4158164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158165
> 
> View attachment 4158166


What is that apple next to the ladybug may I ask?


----------



## gr8onteej

I needed a small black bag and found this one at Macy’s (on sale)


Found these at the men’s outlet.  Bag charm is a keeper.  Still thinking on the dice and the heart sticker. The SA told me they had sold the heart bag charm earlier in the day.


----------



## Bagmedic

Raech said:


> Omg must see it with oil slick skull [emoji88] Please!


Not the best photo but hard to get some of these charms to hang well.  They are always too short.  I need to find something to extend them.


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Not the best photo but hard to get some of these charms to hang well.  They are always too short.  I need to find something to extend them.
> View attachment 4159886


I especially have trouble with the charms that have dogleash clips. They never hang straight. I got a few rings with spring gate closures to attach keychains. Something like these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Gold-Pla...g+gate+rings&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0


----------



## OperaCake

Sunshine mama said:


> What is that apple next to the ladybug may I ask?


The apple one is a coin case but the opening is quite tight so I may use it as a bag charm instead.


----------



## Sunshine mama

OperaCake said:


> The apple one is a coin case but the opening is quite tight so I may use it as a bag charm instead.
> View attachment 4159901


Thank you.  It's really sweet!


----------



## Raech

Bagmedic said:


> Not the best photo but hard to get some of these charms to hang well.  They are always too short.  I need to find something to extend them.
> View attachment 4159886


I wish I had one. Pretty. Ty


----------



## LaVisioneer

gr8onteej said:


> I needed a small black bag and found this one at Macy’s (on sale)
> View attachment 4159821
> 
> Found these at the men’s outlet.  Bag charm is a keeper.  Still thinking on the dice and the heart sticker. The SA told me they had sold the heart bag charm earlier in the day.
> View attachment 4159824
> View attachment 4159825
> View attachment 4159826



Does the black Page crossbody actually have yellow stitching like the stock photo that used to be on Coach? 

I could only find used ones online that had black stitching, which makes me think they were fake.


----------



## Kitts

Bagmedic said:


> Not the best photo but hard to get some of these charms to hang well.  They are always too short.  I need to find something to extend them.
> View attachment 4159886



Probably a dumb thought but could you take the key ring off, clip the dog leash clip to the key ring, and attach the key ring to the thin pink leather piece?


----------



## musiclover

OperaCake said:


> I can't stop buying cute stuff from Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4158163
> 
> View attachment 4158164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158165
> 
> View attachment 4158166


Everything is so cute and pretty!  Love those charms!


----------



## gr8onteej

LaVisioneer said:


> Does the black Page crossbody actually have yellow stitching like the stock photo that used to be on Coach?
> 
> I could only find used ones online that had black stitching, which makes me think they were fake.



Yes.


----------



## Bagmedic

Kitts said:


> Probably a dumb thought but could you take the key ring off, clip the dog leash clip to the key ring, and attach the key ring to the thin pink leather piece?


I'm not sure I could get the key ring open far enough to move it without damaging the hardware by scraping it.  I wish they just made them this way!


----------



## focoach

I think they have two style numbers of it; i have an old one woth black stitching from a couple years ago!


LaVisioneer said:


> Does the black Page crossbody actually have yellow stitching like the stock photo that used to be on Coach?
> 
> I could only find used ones online that had black stitching, which makes me think they were fake.


----------



## leechiyong

Got this cutie to keep my LV Apollo charm company.  They’ve already bonded.


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> I'm not sure I could get the key ring open far enough to move it without damaging the hardware by scraping it.  I wish they just made them this way!



Agreed!  I wish they would not put the split key rings on, does anyone actually use them for keys anymore? [emoji23] I take all the rings off mine. I have a little tool that opens the ring and then you can slide them off. I try to do it at the bottom of the loop where the chain is attached so in case I scrape the metal it is hidden. I’ve done this a lot and have very minimal scratches in the metal. I’d rather have a couple of dings or scrapes that are hidden than the stupid rings attached. I feel like a lot of times the ring hanging takes away from some charms and they look cluttered.


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> Agreed!  I wish they would not put the split key rings on, does anyone actually use them for keys anymore? [emoji23] I take all the rings off mine. I have a little tool that opens the ring and then you can slide them off. I try to do it at the bottom of the loop where the chain is attached so in case I scrape the metal it is hidden. I’ve done this a lot and have very minimal scratches in the metal. I’d rather have a couple of dings or scrapes that are hidden than the stupid rings attached. I feel like a lot of times the ring hanging takes away from some charms and they look cluttered.


I use a flat screwdriver.
Actually I like the way they are doing it recently on some fobs as opposed to long ago. They used to put the clip on the keyring so when you hung by the clip, the ring would hang between the clip and the fob. Now they attach the clip to the same part that the keyring is attached so the ring isn't as noticeable.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> I use a flat screwdriver.



I think my tool is called a split ring opener?  Can’t remember but it’s like pliers, makes it so easy!


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> Agreed!  I wish they would not put the split key rings on, does anyone actually use them for keys anymore? [emoji23] I take all the rings off mine. I have a little tool that opens the ring and then you can slide them off. I try to do it at the bottom of the loop where the chain is attached so in case I scrape the metal it is hidden. I’ve done this a lot and have very minimal scratches in the metal. I’d rather have a couple of dings or scrapes that are hidden than the stupid rings attached. I feel like a lot of times the ring hanging takes away from some charms and they look cluttered.


I agree and should take them off mine.  Where did you get the tool you use?  Do you have a link or photo?


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> I agree and should take them off mine.  Where did you get the tool you use?  Do you have a link or photo?


Just read the follow up on this.  I'll look online.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Syren said:


> Agreed!  I wish they would not put the split key rings on, does anyone actually use them for keys anymore? [emoji23] I take all the rings off mine. I have a little tool that opens the ring and then you can slide them off. I try to do it at the bottom of the loop where the chain is attached so in case I scrape the metal it is hidden. I’ve done this a lot and have very minimal scratches in the metal. I’d rather have a couple of dings or scrapes that are hidden than the stupid rings attached. I feel like a lot of times the ring hanging takes away from some charms and they look cluttered.


 
Oh is there any way you can post a link to the tool?

I do the same thing as you (but without the tool) but it's hard to take them off without scratching as the rings are so tight.

I agree I think the extra rings make most of the charms look cluttered.


----------



## LaVisioneer

LaVisioneer said:


> Oh is there any way you can post a link to the tool?
> 
> I do the same thing as you (but without the tool) but it's hard to take them off without scratching as the rings are so tight.
> 
> I agree I think the extra rings make most of the charms look cluttered.



Oops sorry just saw your reply I'll look it up online.


----------



## Bagmedic

LaVisioneer said:


> Oops sorry just saw your reply I'll look it up online.


I found one on Amazon and they seem to be used a lot when making jewelry.  If you search there, you can find one and they are very reasonable in price.  I'm going to order one in my next Amazon order.  Seems handy to have around.  I always hate having to add or remove a key and what it does to my nails even though I no longer have them done at the salon.


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> I agree and should take them off mine.  Where did you get the tool you use?  Do you have a link or photo?





LaVisioneer said:


> Oh is there any way you can post a link to the tool?
> 
> I do the same thing as you (but without the tool) but it's hard to take them off without scratching as the rings are so tight.
> 
> I agree I think the extra rings make most of the charms look cluttered.



I have one like this, I got mine at a craft store in the jewelry making section. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PNR1LG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_TMhCBbS8HBHQB I open the split ring and then push it up the length of the metal hook to open the ring wider so I can slide it off the charm.  Here are some photos hopefully it is clear what is happening. If you push the ring up to the widest part of the end of the pliers the dog leash clip won’t touch anything to be scraped until the very end when the ring is just about the pop off. I make sure the part of the clip with the arrow pointing to it is the part that may get scraped at the end of removal so that any dings will be hidden by the hanging charm.


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> I have one like this, I got mine at a craft store in the jewelry making section.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PNR1LG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_TMhCBbS8HBHQB I open the split ring and then push it up the length of the metal hook to open the ring wider so I can slide it off the charm.  Here are some photos hopefully it is clear what is happening. If you push the ring up to the widest part of the end of the pliers the dog leash clip won’t touch anything to be scraped until the very end when the ring is just about the pop off. I make sure the part of the clip with the arrow pointing to it is the part that may get scraped at the end of removal so that any dings will be hidden by the hanging charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161329
> View attachment 4161330
> View attachment 4161331


I do something similar. I slide a flat head screwdriver in the opening. The further I slide it in, the more the ring opens, then I can slide the charms around until they come off the ring.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> I do something similar. I slide a flat head screwdriver in the opening. The further I slide it in, the more the ring opens, then I can slide the charms around until they come off the ring.



Yep sounds like the same!  I really hate those rings [emoji23]


----------



## Meganallise

Syren said:


> I think my tool is called a split ring opener?  Can’t remember but it’s like pliers, makes it so easy!


and I've been using a butter knife


----------



## whateve

Meganallise said:


> and I've been using a butter knife


That works!


----------



## holiday123

Meganallise said:


> and I've been using a butter knife


I've been using a penny lol.  That tool looks like it's much easier though.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> I've been using a penny lol.  That tool looks like it's much easier though.


Yeah, I'm liking the tool.  I saw a YT video and it looks so much easier than fingernails, etc.  Looked worth every penny!


----------



## Goofydes

You can also use a staple remover


----------



## Winterfell5

Meganallise said:


> and I've been using a butter knife


I've been using my husband.  Just hand the charms with rings over to him!  Problem solved!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I just got this baby


----------



## Ireiki4u

Winterfell5 said:


> I've been using my husband.  Just hand the charms with rings over to him!  Problem solved!


Me to


----------



## meepabeep

I went the to outlet today because I had a gift card (I returned a Dinky chain strap I bought online). I came home with a rouge Chelsea Crossbody w/ dark gunmetal hardware. It wasn't part of the 60/20% promotion, it was 50% off, and I spent more than I intended to, but the MFF clearance bags were picked over, and the most of ones left cost as much, or more than the Chelsea (the ones that didn't were small signature that I did not like).


----------



## Raech

I always remove the key ring too.


----------



## kermit2000

My outlet sale haul - that backpack charm is huge, but I have a weakness for miniature versions.


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> I went the to outlet today because I had a gift card (I returned a Dinky chain strap I bought online). I came home with a rouge Chelsea Crossbody w/ dark gunmetal hardware. It wasn't part of the 60/20% promotion, it was 50% off, and I spent more than I intended to, but the MFF clearance bags were picked over, and the most of ones left cost as much, or more than the Chelsea (the ones that didn't were small signature that I did not like).


Pretty Chelsea! One of my most used bags this summer is Chelsea Crossbody in turquoise. I love the lightness, roominess, and how carefree it feels. I haven't seen the rouge in real life. Is the color as it shows on the screen?


----------



## dgphoto

meepabeep said:


> I went the to outlet today because I had a gift card (I returned a Dinky chain strap I bought online). I came home with a rouge Chelsea Crossbody w/ dark gunmetal hardware. It wasn't part of the 60/20% promotion, it was 50% off, and I spent more than I intended to, but the MFF clearance bags were picked over, and the most of ones left cost as much, or more than the Chelsea (the ones that didn't were small signature that I did not like).



Beautiful color and I like the dark hardware [emoji173]️


----------



## meepabeep

tealocean said:


> Pretty Chelsea! One of my most used bags this summer is Chelsea Crossbody in turquoise. I love the lightness, roominess, and how carefree it feels. I haven't seen the rouge in real life. Is the color as it shows on the screen?





dgphoto said:


> Beautiful color and I like the dark hardware [emoji173]️



Thank you both!   I like hardware too, it's the reason I chose that bag (I was looking at a chalk floral print too). The color is pretty close on my screen, but it is a bit warmer in real life.


----------



## BlueMeezer

From the recent FOS - Grace bag in heather grey colorblock and Dufflette (larger size) in black. I really like the Grace bag. It's similar to the Drifter with less hardware to worry about scuffing.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I just got this baby



What a beautiful color bag!  I love it!


----------



## tealocean

BlueMeezer said:


> From the recent FOS - Grace bag in heather grey colorblock and Dufflette (larger size) in black. I really like the Grace bag. It's similar to the Drifter with less hardware to worry about scuffing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163987


The Grace looks like it is so lovely!


----------



## alice87

haneulhouseki said:


> I totally agree. I feel bad for ranting here but looks like I'm not the only one with these issues  The quality control and method of packing things aren't good overall. Just got into Coach recently and I'm currently dealing with a Coach saga myself. The yellow stains on the wrapping tissue don't bug me, but I ordered some Dinkies and three out of four had issues. The first one was "new" from JAX but had a hole like something had pierced it on the side and the front flap had quite a few black glue residue or something on it. I called a store and asked if I could re-order it, but the SA ordered me the wrong color. Turns out the Dinky I originally ordered had sold out, so I was SOL. Another Dinky I ordered brand new, sealed and everything from a store. When I unwrapped it, I found that the leather had already come off on numerous parts in the front (quilted rivets dinky in dusty rose; layer underneath is white). The last one I also ordered from a store who said it was a return, but I thought it would be fine (desperate times; one of the last pieces in the country). It was obviously used and the plating on the hardware had already come off a lot on parts. Looked like someone had taken it out to multiple happy hours. The fact that they ship without bubble wrap irks me too...
> 
> I want to say I'm done with Dinkies but I still want one  They expect us to just hand over our hard-earned cash and settle for damaged/defective items I guess...
> 
> Now I'm dealing with a Rogue 25 issue. I bought it partially wrapped in store but when I got home I noticed the SA had unwrapped one part and that part was damaged. Joy   I love the bags so I don't want to give up!
> 
> P.S.: I find that purchasing from departments stores like Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's is a lot better. They don't handle their merchandise roughly and everything is in pristine condition.


Most of the times Bloomies ship bags nicely wrapped. I got last Coach bag in lambskin bowery shipped in thin plastic, guess what? It come out wrinkled. Pretty upsetting.


----------



## alice87

haneulhouseki said:


> I totally agree. I feel bad for ranting here but looks like I'm not the only one with these issues  The quality control and method of packing things aren't good overall. Just got into Coach recently and I'm currently dealing with a Coach saga myself. The yellow stains on the wrapping tissue don't bug me, but I ordered some Dinkies and three out of four had issues. The first one was "new" from JAX but had a hole like something had pierced it on the side and the front flap had quite a few black glue residue or something on it. I called a store and asked if I could re-order it, but the SA ordered me the wrong color. Turns out the Dinky I originally ordered had sold out, so I was SOL. Another Dinky I ordered brand new, sealed and everything from a store. When I unwrapped it, I found that the leather had already come off on numerous parts in the front (quilted rivets dinky in dusty rose; layer underneath is white). The last one I also ordered from a store who said it was a return, but I thought it would be fine (desperate times; one of the last pieces in the country). It was obviously used and the plating on the hardware had already come off a lot on parts. Looked like someone had taken it out to multiple happy hours. The fact that they ship without bubble wrap irks me too...
> 
> I want to say I'm done with Dinkies but I still want one  They expect us to just hand over our hard-earned cash and settle for damaged/defective items I guess...
> 
> Now I'm dealing with a Rogue 25 issue. I bought it partially wrapped in store but when I got home I noticed the SA had unwrapped one part and that part was damaged. Joy   I love the bags so I don't want to give up!
> 
> P.S.: I find that purchasing from departments stores like Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's is a lot better. They don't handle their merchandise roughly and everything is in pristine condition.


I forgot, Coach shipped me wrong Dinky color. I ordered hot pink and got dusty rose. I liked the color, but it was total surprise.


----------



## alice87

dsiegman77 said:


> View attachment 4128991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dark denim dinky 24 and rainbow strap! I’m in love with these together!


Does the strap come together or separately?


----------



## Nancy in VA

FOS a month or so ago - Rogue Satchel - love the bag and the fact that it is all suede inside


----------



## whateve

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4165293
> 
> FOS a month or so ago - Rogue Satchel - love the bag and the fact that it is all suede inside


I love how you have styled her! Twins on the fish.


----------



## holiday123

Quilting w/rivets camera bag. Not 1941 so fabric lining, but has outer slip pocket and inner slip and zip pockets. I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Quilting w/rivets camera bag. Not 1941 so fabric lining, but has outer slip pocket and inner slip and zip pockets. I love it!



Oooo I love it!!! Do you?

Loving that the strap is detachable too. Looks like gunmetal hardware? Looking forward to an outdoor pic so we can really see the rivets. Rainbow colors, right?

How is the length of the strap?


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo I love it!!! Do you?
> 
> Loving that the strap is detachable too. Looks like gunmetal hardware? Looking forward to an outdoor pic so we can really see the rivets. Rainbow colors, right?
> 
> How is the length of the strap?


Yes I do love it and agree about the strap because sometimes I don't want a chain.
The strap is adjustable - longest setting about 24" drop.

It's raining today (it's Florida in the summer so it'll be sunny soon lol) so I'll grab a picture when I can.

And yes, gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Quilting w/rivets camera bag. Not 1941 so fabric lining, but has outer slip pocket and inner slip and zip pockets. I love it!


Love it! Style #?


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Love it! Style #?


Thanks! Here you go:


----------



## Loco4Coco

My new girl


----------



## Wendyann7

Loco4Coco said:


> My new girl


love it!  I got the black : )


----------



## n4n6906

Been on a coach obsession this past few weeks. First came the Charlie, as my new office bag, then polished it off with the t-Rex strap and a nifty new zip card case. 

Thanks for letting me share! I can’t wait to switch out the strap to use on my dinky too!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Loco4Coco said:


> My new girl


Pretty - is she heavy?


----------



## OperaCake

Just received these in the mail from Coach Outlet last Friday .


----------



## tealocean

OperaCake said:


> Just received these in the mail from Coach Outlet last Friday .
> View attachment 4168661
> View attachment 4168662
> View attachment 4168663


All of it is beautiful together! Is this the Chelsea or Chelsea Crossbody version or something else?


----------



## OperaCake

tealocean said:


> All of it is beautiful together! Is this the Chelsea or Chelsea Crossbody version or something else?


It is Chelsea Hobo 32.


----------



## jcnc

OperaCake said:


> Just received these in the mail from Coach Outlet last Friday .
> View attachment 4168661
> View attachment 4168662
> View attachment 4168663


Such a pretty haul


----------



## purseprincess119

Dusty pink tea rose Dakota 22. Just picked her up from the outlets on an unbelievable discount!


----------



## Syren

Found a Sharky coin purse at the outlet last weekend!  I was hoping to get one and my outlet only got 2 in [emoji1] He has other Coach shark friends lol


----------



## jlw05

My outlet haul from this morning- never thought I would get a Soho but I fell in love with it and I don't have anything like it in my collection. It came with the dust bag too! Also couldn't pass up the card pouch in marine.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4173225
> 
> View attachment 4173227
> 
> Found a Sharky coin purse at the outlet last weekend!  I was hoping to get one and my outlet only got 2 in [emoji1] He has other Coach shark friends lol



Sharks   are cute!!


----------



## Chiichan

Syren said:


> View attachment 4173225
> 
> View attachment 4173227
> 
> Found a Sharky coin purse at the outlet last weekend!  I was hoping to get one and my outlet only got 2 in [emoji1] He has other Coach shark friends lol



Ahhh I love the Sharky coin purse! Enjoy


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Sharks   are cute!!





Chiichan said:


> Ahhh I love the Sharky coin purse! Enjoy



Thank you!


----------



## Winterfell5

purseprincess119 said:


> Dusty pink tea rose Dakota 22. Just picked her up from the outlets on an unbelievable discount!


Beautiful bag!  My Outlet NEVER has any retail deletes this nice.  Sad!


----------



## alice87

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4165293
> 
> FOS a month or so ago - Rogue Satchel - love the bag and the fact that it is all suede inside


I have this gold fish charm, love it.


----------



## purseprincess119

Winterfell5 said:


> Beautiful bag!  My Outlet NEVER has any retail deletes this nice.  Sad!


Thank you! I’m still debating on keeping her. I already have a hot pink Kate spade, and this doesn’t really fill any holes in my closet but it’s just so pretty! 
Mine usually doesn’t either, but I’ve been stalking the store since the end of SAS to see if they would get anything. I was hoping for the washed red rogue, but no such luck.


----------



## dsiegman77

jlw05 said:


> My outlet haul from this morning- never thought I would get a Soho but I fell in love with it and I don't have anything like it in my collection. It came with the dust bag too! Also couldn't pass up the card pouch in marine.
> 
> View attachment 4173530


Love this Soho! I almost got it at my outlet too. I think it looks so cute with the flowers.


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is my Grace 20, I know this design is unpopular but I thought I show it off here anyway in case anyone was interested.

It’s a really cute bag, it fits my essentials. The leather is really smooth and smells great. The jasmine color is very feminine and pretty. Goes great with summer dresses.

A few negatives:
1. Pockets on the outside are too small/tight for anything like a cellphone or keys. Would be great to hold things like earbuds, receipts or cards, maybe?

2. When I added my stuff inside, the exterior pocket bulges out. So  anything that was tucked in there becomes impossible to put in/take out without removing the stuff inside the purse first.

3. The bag becomes heavy when stuffed. It feels okay when crossbody, but when handheld the bag is weighty. And I like to carry this bag both ways.

 4. The zipper is a real pain in the butt to close. If I decide to keep this bag chances are I will just leave it open. But then it would defeat the purpose of wearing the bag crossbody style. I don’t want any sticky hands touching my stuff.

Overall I’m not sure if I’m going to keep it. I was eyeing the Selena Trail bag, so I might exchange Grace for it. I used my repair coupon on this bag since it was excluded on Selena, and now I kind of regret it. Off I go packing Grace back up and sending her to the store tomorrow.


----------



## lucerovillegas

purseprincess119 said:


> Dusty pink tea rose Dakota 22. Just picked her up from the outlets on an unbelievable discount!



Wow! Did they happen to have different colors?


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Grace 20, I know this design is unpopular but I thought I show it off here anyway in case anyone was interested.
> 
> It’s a really cute bag, it fits my essentials. The leather is really smooth and smells great. The jasmine color is very feminine and pretty. Goes great with summer dresses.
> 
> A few negatives:
> 1. Pockets on the outside are too small/tight for anything like a cellphone or keys. Would be great to hold things like earbuds, receipts or cards, maybe?
> 
> 2. When I added my stuff inside, the exterior pocket bulges out. So  anything that was tucked in there becomes impossible to put in/take out without removing the stuff inside the purse first.
> 
> 3. The bag becomes heavy when stuffed. It feels okay when crossbody, but when handheld the bag is weighty. And I like to carry this bag both ways.
> 
> 4. The zipper is a real pain in the butt to close. If I decide to keep this bag chances are I will just leave it open. But then it would defeat the purpose of wearing the bag crossbody style. I don’t want any sticky hands touching my stuff.
> 
> Overall I’m not sure if I’m going to keep it. I was eyeing the Selena Trail bag, so I might exchange Grace for it. I used my repair coupon on this bag since it was excluded on Selena, and now I kind of regret it. Off I go packing Grace back up and sending her to the store tomorrow.


Sorry to hear it didn't work out. I didn't realize it wasn't popular. I think it is adorable, although maybe a little small. Have you tried putting a safety pin at the end of the zipper so it doesn't separate? I've done that with separating zippers but this bag might be too small to still allow you access.


----------



## Nat_CAN

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I just got this baby



Beautiful, how heavy is the bag?


----------



## carterazo

OperaCake said:


> Just received these in the mail from Coach Outlet last Friday .
> View attachment 4168661
> View attachment 4168662
> View attachment 4168663


Sweet haul. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Grace 20, I know this design is unpopular but I thought I show it off here anyway in case anyone was interested.
> 
> It’s a really cute bag, it fits my essentials. The leather is really smooth and smells great. The jasmine color is very feminine and pretty. Goes great with summer dresses.
> 
> A few negatives:
> 1. Pockets on the outside are too small/tight for anything like a cellphone or keys. Would be great to hold things like earbuds, receipts or cards, maybe?
> 
> 2. When I added my stuff inside, the exterior pocket bulges out. So  anything that was tucked in there becomes impossible to put in/take out without removing the stuff inside the purse first.
> 
> 3. The bag becomes heavy when stuffed. It feels okay when crossbody, but when handheld the bag is weighty. And I like to carry this bag both ways.
> 
> 4. The zipper is a real pain in the butt to close. If I decide to keep this bag chances are I will just leave it open. But then it would defeat the purpose of wearing the bag crossbody style. I don’t want any sticky hands touching my stuff.
> 
> Overall I’m not sure if I’m going to keep it. I was eyeing the Selena Trail bag, so I might exchange Grace for it. I used my repair coupon on this bag since it was excluded on Selena, and now I kind of regret it. Off I go packing Grace back up and sending her to the store tomorrow.


Sorry it didn't work for you.

I actually love this shape. I just wish it came in lots of colors so I could pick one.


----------



## eunloves

Hi all, it’s my first post here! My boyfriend got me my first Coach from the outlet recently - the Signature Top Handle Pouch! It’s so simple and classic as well as sentimental, and there are so many ways to wear it - I love it (:




A few days ago I bought a thin ID case to use as a small wallet so it’ll fit in abovementioned bag better [emoji5]




Also ordered a Page 27 as I found it online for a really good price! It’s scheduled to arrive tonight and I can’t wait!


----------



## LaVisioneer

I think it's super cute! I don't think the style is practical for me but I love the look of it And I like this color too!



anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Grace 20, I know this design is unpopular but I thought I show it off here anyway in case anyone was interested.
> 
> It’s a really cute bag, it fits my essentials. The leather is really smooth and smells great. The jasmine color is very feminine and pretty. Goes great with summer dresses.
> 
> A few negatives:
> 1. Pockets on the outside are too small/tight for anything like a cellphone or keys. Would be great to hold things like earbuds, receipts or cards, maybe?
> 
> 2. When I added my stuff inside, the exterior pocket bulges out. So  anything that was tucked in there becomes impossible to put in/take out without removing the stuff inside the purse first.
> 
> 3. The bag becomes heavy when stuffed. It feels okay when crossbody, but when handheld the bag is weighty. And I like to carry this bag both ways.
> 
> 4. The zipper is a real pain in the butt to close. If I decide to keep this bag chances are I will just leave it open. But then it would defeat the purpose of wearing the bag crossbody style. I don’t want any sticky hands touching my stuff.
> 
> Overall I’m not sure if I’m going to keep it. I was eyeing the Selena Trail bag, so I might exchange Grace for it. I used my repair coupon on this bag since it was excluded on Selena, and now I kind of regret it. Off I go packing Grace back up and sending her to the store tomorrow.


----------



## LaVisioneer

LaVisioneer said:


> I think it's super cute! I don't think the style is practical for me but I love the look of it And I like this color too!



But wait what is the button on the left for? I think you could button it and that would prevent the zipper from coming off?


----------



## tealocean

jlw05 said:


> My outlet haul from this morning- never thought I would get a Soho but I fell in love with it and I don't have anything like it in my collection. It came with the dust bag too! Also couldn't pass up the card pouch in marine.
> 
> View attachment 4173530


Beautiful set up! I like it with the flowers and the marine pouch. The Soho looks like a great small bag!


----------



## tealocean

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Grace 20, I know this design is unpopular but I thought I show it off here anyway in case anyone was interested.
> 
> It’s a really cute bag, it fits my essentials. The leather is really smooth and smells great. The jasmine color is very feminine and pretty. Goes great with summer dresses.
> 
> A few negatives:
> 1. Pockets on the outside are too small/tight for anything like a cellphone or keys. Would be great to hold things like earbuds, receipts or cards, maybe?
> 
> 2. When I added my stuff inside, the exterior pocket bulges out. So  anything that was tucked in there becomes impossible to put in/take out without removing the stuff inside the purse first.
> 
> 3. The bag becomes heavy when stuffed. It feels okay when crossbody, but when handheld the bag is weighty. And I like to carry this bag both ways.
> 
> 4. The zipper is a real pain in the butt to close. If I decide to keep this bag chances are I will just leave it open. But then it would defeat the purpose of wearing the bag crossbody style. I don’t want any sticky hands touching my stuff.
> 
> Overall I’m not sure if I’m going to keep it. I was eyeing the Selena Trail bag, so I might exchange Grace for it. I used my repair coupon on this bag since it was excluded on Selena, and now I kind of regret it. Off I go packing Grace back up and sending her to the store tomorrow.


This looks so pretty! Thank you for the review. I love the look of the similar Drifter and would have been interested in a smaller, lighter bag. Too bad this one is heavy and difficult to use.


----------



## tealocean

eunloves said:


> Hi all, it’s my first post here! My boyfriend got me my first Coach from the outlet recently - the Signature Top Handle Pouch! It’s so simple and classic as well as sentimental, and there are so many ways to wear it - I love it (:
> 
> View attachment 4176757
> 
> 
> A few days ago I bought a thin ID case to use as a small wallet so it’ll fit in abovementioned bag better [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4176758
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Page 27 as I found it online for a really good price! It’s scheduled to arrive tonight and I can’t wait!


What a sweet gift! I like the shape of your bag and the little ID case. I am considering some kind of tiny case like that. Your bag must be light and easy to wear. I look forward to seeing your Page!


----------



## purseprincess119

lucerovillegas said:


> Wow! Did they happen to have different colors?


Hi! Sorry for the late response! My outlet had a TON of Dakotas, and more in the back. But from what I could tell they only had the full size chalk Dakota with tea roses and this one. The rest were the plain faced bags in both sizes. I think they had the black with red interior, the oxblood(?), and the beach wood. Some were ringing at 70% off!


----------



## eunloves

Just received my Page 27 and it’s so pretty [emoji7] I wish it had a crossbody option though, because the straps are too short for that. I’ll be looking out for a nice long strap for this!

Paired it with a Disney Duffy Bear for a vintage cutesy look[emoji199]


----------



## Teagaggle

New to me Rogue 25 in Dark Denim with Oxblood accents. Was an MTO for someone else that I purchased on Ebay. The color combo is not something that I would have picked myself for an MTO but I really like it (obviously). If the bag was originally made by someone on here, THANK YOU!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

eunloves said:


> Just received my Page 27 and it’s so pretty [emoji7] I wish it had a crossbody option though, because the straps are too short for that. I’ll be looking out for a nice long strap for this!
> 
> Paired it with a Disney Duffy Bear for a vintage cutesy look[emoji199]
> 
> View attachment 4176965
> 
> View attachment 4176966


I love how your  bear looks on your bag!!! Too cute!


Teagaggle said:


> New to me Rogue 25 in Dark Denim with Oxblood accents. Was an MTO for someone else that I purchased on Ebay. The color combo is not something that I would have picked myself for an MTO but I really like it (obviously). If the bag was originally made by someone on here, THANK YOU!
> View attachment 4177312


I love seeing people's MTO! The colors of the handles, interior, and exterior look great! I hope they don't discontinue the MTO service before I manage to commit to saving up for my own


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just ordered myself these sneakers I fell in love with last year. I guess I really have to sit on my purchases before I commit!!

I also bought the black tea rose sneakers for my mom. I'll be sure to take pics when they arrive in person!


----------



## Teagaggle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just ordered myself these sneakers I fell in love with last year. I guess I really have to sit on my purchases before I commit!!
> 
> I also bought the black tea rose sneakers for my mom. I'll be sure to take pics when they arrive in person!


Inspect the tea rose ones & be careful. I bought the gunmetal version & had flowers fall off with no effort twice! I eventually returned them in lieu of a merch credit. Unfortunate.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

eunloves said:


> Hi all, it’s my first post here! My boyfriend got me my first Coach from the outlet recently - the Signature Top Handle Pouch! It’s so simple and classic as well as sentimental, and there are so many ways to wear it - I love it (:
> 
> View attachment 4176757
> 
> 
> A few days ago I bought a thin ID case to use as a small wallet so it’ll fit in abovementioned bag better [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4176758
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Page 27 as I found it online for a really good price! It’s scheduled to arrive tonight and I can’t wait!


Congratulations! Nice boyfriend!!


----------



## aundria17

My new fall babies....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Teagaggle said:


> Inspect the tea rose ones & be careful. I bought the gunmetal version & had flowers fall off with no effort twice! I eventually returned them in lieu of a merch credit. Unfortunate.


Ooh, thank you for the heads up!! That's really good to know. I'll keep my eyes out


----------



## kreestole

Picked up this Abby Duffle at the outlet last weekend along with a couple keychains. I had been eyeing this bag because both handles detach and it has the outside pocket but the new clover color is what did me in. What a pretty neutral green. Totally didn’t need it but my husband said go for it so it came home with me. One disappointment is the lack of a zipper pocket inside, but the snap pocket is nice and I love how slouchy and smooshy soft it is. It is comfortable on the shoulder and cross body.


----------



## carterazo

eunloves said:


> Hi all, it’s my first post here! My boyfriend got me my first Coach from the outlet recently - the Signature Top Handle Pouch! It’s so simple and classic as well as sentimental, and there are so many ways to wear it - I love it (:
> 
> View attachment 4176757
> 
> 
> A few days ago I bought a thin ID case to use as a small wallet so it’ll fit in abovementioned bag better [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4176758
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Page 27 as I found it online for a really good price! It’s scheduled to arrive tonight and I can’t wait!


Congrats on all your pretty goodies! Your boyfriend did great! 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## carterazo

eunloves said:


> Just received my Page 27 and it’s so pretty [emoji7] I wish it had a crossbody option though, because the straps are too short for that. I’ll be looking out for a nice long strap for this!
> 
> Paired it with a Disney Duffy Bear for a vintage cutesy look[emoji199]
> 
> View attachment 4176965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176966


I love this bag! She's so pretty,  congrats! May I ask where you bought it?


----------



## LaVisioneer

aundria17 said:


> My new fall babies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177412
> View attachment 4177413
> View attachment 4177414


 

Is that the dinky 19? How do you like it so far? How does it compare size wise to the regular Dinky or Bowery?


----------



## eunloves

carterazo said:


> I love this bag! She's so pretty,  congrats! May I ask where you bought it?



I bought it from monnierfreres.com. This model in particular had an extra 10% discount code so I was really lucky!


----------



## tealocean

kreestole said:


> Picked up this Abby Duffle at the outlet last weekend along with a couple keychains. I had been eyeing this bag because both handles detach and it has the outside pocket but the new clover color is what did me in. What a pretty neutral green. Totally didn’t need it but my husband said go for it so it came home with me. One disappointment is the lack of a zipper pocket inside, but the snap pocket is nice and I love how slouchy and smooshy soft it is. It is comfortable on the shoulder and cross body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177647
> View attachment 4177649
> View attachment 4177650


This looks huggable!


----------



## blindf0ldme

My Coach Colorblock clutch with the unicorn keychain (barely pictured)


----------



## aundria17

LaVisioneer said:


> Is that the dinky 19? How do you like it so far? How does it compare size wise to the regular Dinky or Bowery?


Yes it is!  it holds a lot more than the dinky since it has several separate compartments and really expands. I can take pictures on Saturday if you want. Let me know. I'm headed on a 2 days trip and would be glad to attach some pics when I return.


----------



## SandyC1981

Bought this a couple weeks ago at 60% off! I love it ...


----------



## LaVisioneer

aundria17 said:


> Yes it is!  it holds a lot more than the dinky since it has several separate compartments and really expands. I can take pictures on Saturday if you want. Let me know. I'm headed on a 2 days trip and would be glad to attach some pics when I return.



I definitely won't be opposed to seeing more photos!  I was curious about the dinky 19 because it seems smaller than the dinky and it's hard to figure out how much the accordion pockets can hold. I haven't had success with purses that are very deep but also small in the height and length dimensions. I'm hoping they release it in that dark purple but without the tattoo pattern.


----------



## holiday123

LaVisioneer said:


> I definitely won't be opposed to seeing more photos!  I was curious about the dinky 19 because it seems smaller than the dinky and it's hard to figure out how much the accordion pockets can hold. I haven't had success with purses that are very deep but also small in the height and length dimensions. I'm hoping they release it in that dark purple but without the tattoo pattern.


Im not the OP, but here is a picture of Dinky 24, dinky and dinky 19 if that helps.


----------



## Melodyjj

holiday123 said:


> Im not the OP, but here is a picture of Dinky 24, dinky and dinky 19 if that helps.


Lovely collection! Thanks for the comparison. Dinky 19 intrigued me. Is your Dinky 19 dark green color?


----------



## Melodyjj

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Grace 20, I know this design is unpopular but I thought I show it off here anyway in case anyone was interested.
> 
> It’s a really cute bag, it fits my essentials. The leather is really smooth and smells great. The jasmine color is very feminine and pretty. Goes great with summer dresses.
> 
> A few negatives:
> 1. Pockets on the outside are too small/tight for anything like a cellphone or keys. Would be great to hold things like earbuds, receipts or cards, maybe?
> 
> 2. When I added my stuff inside, the exterior pocket bulges out. So  anything that was tucked in there becomes impossible to put in/take out without removing the stuff inside the purse first.
> 
> 3. The bag becomes heavy when stuffed. It feels okay when crossbody, but when handheld the bag is weighty. And I like to carry this bag both ways.
> 
> 4. The zipper is a real pain in the butt to close. If I decide to keep this bag chances are I will just leave it open. But then it would defeat the purpose of wearing the bag crossbody style. I don’t want any sticky hands touching my stuff.
> 
> Overall I’m not sure if I’m going to keep it. I was eyeing the Selena Trail bag, so I might exchange Grace for it. I used my repair coupon on this bag since it was excluded on Selena, and now I kind of regret it. Off I go packing Grace back up and sending her to the store tomorrow.


Thanks for the review. Sorry it didn't work out. I think Grace is lovely and size 20 seems roomy enough to fit essentials.


----------



## holiday123

Melodyjj said:


> Lovely collection! Thanks for the comparison. Dinky 19 intrigued me. Is your Dinky 19 dark green color?


Yes it is called evergreen  .Can you tell I love green.


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Im not the OP, but here is a picture of Dinky 24, dinky and dinky 19 if that helps.



Beautiful!  Are the dinky 24 and 19 both this season? What color is the 24 called?

I like that the dinky 19 doesn't have the kisslock (right)? I'm worried it's too thick though! I bought a Bowery secondhand and it's too thick to wear as a short shoulder bag unless I want my arm awkwardly halfway up in the air. But the factory ruby style and legacy penny both work for me as either shoulder or crossbody bags. 

I almost got the peony dinky during the 50% off but nothing I usually carry fits in the kisslock pouch. The local store near me has a tiny selection so I never even saw the dinky 24 in real life.


----------



## holiday123

LaVisioneer said:


> Beautiful!  Are the dinky 24 and 19 both this season? What color is the 24 called?
> 
> I like that the dinky 19 doesn't have the kisslock (right)? I'm worried it's too thick though! I bought a Bowery secondhand and it's too thick to wear as a short shoulder bag unless I want my arm awkwardly halfway up in the air. But the factory ruby style and legacy penny both work for me as either shoulder or crossbody bags.
> 
> I almost got the peony dinky during the 50% off but nothing I usually carry fits in the kisslock pouch. The local store near me has a tiny selection so I never even saw the dinky 24 in real life.


Hi, the 24 is a few years old, called forest I believe. 

The 19 doesn't have a kisslock or back pocket. It has a main compartment and a bunch of accordion slip pockets. The last pocket can be used for bills so you could get away with carrying a card case vs. a wallet.  It's not too wide, but definitely wider than regular dinky.  The chain strap actually has a nice drop so the thickness isn't too awkward.

Sorry my guestroom mirror is super dirty.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Im not the OP, but here is a picture of Dinky 24, dinky and dinky 19 if that helps.


Did you decide to keep the Dinky 19? I have it on my list but not totally sure because of all the sections.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Did you decide to keep the Dinky 19? I have it on my list but not totally sure because of all the sections.


I'm undecided. I returned the first one because of the upcoming sale. Not sure how useful it will be because of the sections, but I like it much better at 30% off 

It serves about the same purpose for me as a foldover clutch since I have to downsize wallet and don't carry a lot otherwise.  The plus with this vs foldover is my sunglasses case fit. The disadvantage is no outside pocket.

I do like that it's different than anything I have. So yeah, undecided lol.


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Hi, the 24 is a few years old, called forest I believe.
> 
> The 19 doesn't have a kisslock or back pocket. It has a main compartment and a bunch of accordion slip pockets. The last pocket can be used for bills so you could get away with carrying a card case vs. a wallet.  It's not too wide, but definitely wider than regular dinky.  The chain strap actually has a nice drop so the thickness isn't too awkward.
> 
> Sorry my guestroom mirror is super dirty.



Thanks this is very helpful!


----------



## lilgreykitty

My new cutie! Parker 18 colour block. Just so perfect. Wanted a small, functional bag. Amazing how much this holds!


----------



## dgphoto

holiday123 said:


> Im not the OP, but here is a picture of Dinky 24, dinky and dinky 19 if that helps.



Omg, I just died and went to heaven...those greens!!! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

eunloves said:


> I bought it from monnierfreres.com. This model in particular had an extra 10% discount code so I was really lucky!


Thank you!


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

Anyone got their hands on Selena bag/clothes yet to show? I guess it'll be a few days if sales weren't released until today. I see the black beltbag sold out already on the UK website (only 5 anyway i think) so I'm considering NM.....and UK website doesnt have the bunny key ring which looks amazing. In my humble opinion.


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

i take it back, the black beltbag is back in stock on the uk site.


----------



## holiday123

dgphoto said:


> Omg, I just died and went to heaven...those greens!!! [emoji7]


love the one in your avatar too


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Charley just got a new crossbody strap  It's MK, but it's probably the closest match I'll ever find (it's a bit darker).


----------



## eunloves

meepabeep said:


> Ms. Charley just got a new crossbody strap  It's MK, but it's probably the closest match I'll ever find (it's a bit darker).



This is so pretty!!! [emoji7]


----------



## aundria17

Threw a few things in each pocket to show you .....still could fit more and it actually looks cute all filled and on the shoulder.


----------



## MonsieurMode

aundria17 said:


> Threw a few things in each pocket to show you .....still could fit more and it actually looks cute all filled and on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179904
> View attachment 4179905
> View attachment 4179906
> View attachment 4179908
> View attachment 4179909



Hmmm, the bag looks very unbalanced when full.


----------



## meepabeep

eunloves said:


> This is so pretty!!! [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> My two reveals.  Rogue 25 in Navy embossed with SMOOTH floral print interior. Its LOVE. Sooooo light. I could easily carry this thru fall. At first the tan underside of the straps seemed odd but it matches the "Coach" that is part of the interior. Still would have preferred burgundy. Anyway, a keeper!
> Second, regular size Rogue in Ice Pink. I love the Ice Pink exterior. It's extremely hard to capture. However, Coach customer service indicated the interior was lilac. Clearly that's not the case and I find the interior color to be very dull. In my opinion it takes away from the beauty of the Ice Pink exterior color. If you see the underside color of the shoulder strap, I was hoping the interior would be that color but it's not. I'm really on the fence about this one. I love the exterior color but I'm very disappointed in the flat tannish color of the interior which already shows a mark from glue. This one will probably go back. If I get one of these, it would be once it goes on sale, if that ever happens.
> Anyway, just wanted to share.
> View attachment 4084209
> View attachment 4084210
> View attachment 4084211
> View attachment 4084212
> View attachment 4084213
> View attachment 4084214


Do you still have the Rogue 25 in navy and do you still love it? I'm thinking about putting it on my wishlist.


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Do you still have the Rogue 25 in navy and do you still love it? I'm thinking about putting it on my wishlist.


Hi! I did not keep it. Nothing wrong with it...I bought it on impulse & while I did love it, I recently decided to stick to traditional, simple bags with no logos, embellishments,  etc. If you like the embossing, color, etc, you won't be disappointed. Rich, saturated colors & very lightweight.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Hi! I did not keep it. Nothing wrong with it...I bought it on impulse & while I did love it, I recently decided to stick to traditional, simple bags with no logos, embellishments,  etc. If you like the embossing, color, etc, you won't be disappointed. Rich, saturated colors & very lightweight.


Thanks! That's something for me to think about. I'm still a little hesitant about the signature embossing. I have one signature piece (KH camera bag) and hadn't planned on adding another. I saw the navy Riley and my first thought was that I liked it but wished they had made it in plain leather.


----------



## CoachMaven

pbnjam said:


> Recently got a duffle in Chile color! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4148259
> 
> View attachment 4148260


I got to finally see this beauty in person yesterday, and I immediately fell in love with the leather! It's going to be my next bag!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Recently I've been thinking about selling off my vintage Coach collection. I've been moving towards more modern pieces. But this morning I ran into this cute little Coach 4104 (Costa Rica) at a garage sale. I almost took a pass because I've been gravitating towards more color and because she was so stiff and sad looking. But for 4 bucks, I couldn't walk away. 

After a light cleaning and a couple of rounds of leather conditioner, she came back to life. She's a darling little thing. She is in perfect condition with no ink or scratches. 

Does anyone happen to know her name or anything about her? Coach is so confusing!


----------



## whateve

katgoldatx said:


> Recently I've been thinking about selling off my vintage Coach collection. I've been moving towards more modern pieces. But this morning I ran into this cute little Coach 4104 (Costa Rica) at a garage sale. I almost took a pass because I've been gravitating towards more color and because she was so stiff and sad looking. But for 4 bucks, I couldn't walk away.
> 
> After a light cleaning and a couple of rounds of leather conditioner, she came back to life. She's a darling little thing. She is in perfect condition with no ink or scratches.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know her name or anything about her? Coach is so confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181017


Great find! It's a Soho small zip made in 1998 in Costa Rica. I love Coach's vintage mahogany browns.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

SEWDimples said:


> One more item from sale. Swagger Chain Crossbody in Navy/Black/Black Copper HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106854



Hi SEWDimples, I just got the exact same  bag and I am starting to have second thoughts because I am not sure how the leather holds up after a few times wearing it. What has your experience been so far? How often have you been wearing it and what does the leather (especially on the front flap) look like?  Could you maybe post some pictures, please?


----------



## pbnjam

CoachMaven said:


> I got to finally see this beauty in person yesterday, and I immediately fell in love with the leather! It's going to be my next bag!



The leather is very smooshy! You will love it!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

whateve said:


> Great find! It's a Soho small zip made in 1998 in Costa Rica. I love Coach's vintage mahogany browns.


Thank you!! She feels so nice! I'm glad to know her name. I might have to come up with an errand so I can take her out tonight.

I do like the color also, but I have a few exactly this color.  Lately I've been carrying this Coach 1314 (NYC). They are different but could be kissing cousins.


----------



## whateve

katgoldatx said:


> View attachment 4181196
> View attachment 4181197
> View attachment 4181199
> 
> Thank you!! She feels so nice! I'm glad to know her name. I might have to come up with an errand so I can take her out tonight.
> 
> I do like the color also, but I have a few exactly this color.  Lately I've been carrying this Coach 1314 (NYC). They are different but could be kissing cousins.


The style number for this one isn't 1314. Bags made before 1994 have unique serial numbers. Bags made from 1994 on have the style number in the creed. It looks like it could be one of these.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

whateve said:


> The style number for this one isn't 1314. Bags made before 1994 have unique serial numbers. Bags made from 1994 on have the style number in the creed. It looks like it could be one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181215


Wow! Thanks! It's the Dinky Tote.  One of my favorites. You'll killing me with all this knowledge at your fingertips. Is there a good source online or anywhere when I could research my other bags? I try to research my bags but Coach is os challenging.


----------



## whateve

katgoldatx said:


> Wow! Thanks! It's the Dinky Tote.  One of my favorites. You'll killing me with all this knowledge at your fingertips. Is there a good source online or anywhere when I could research my other bags? I try to research my bags but Coach is os challenging.


You're welcome. We have several threads that would be helpful. 
For authentication, you can post a request here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ You can also ask for an ID at the same time. Many people read this thread to learn more.
For an ID, you can post a request here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
We have a reference library here: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/coach-reference-library.114/
with a vintage section here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-vintage-classic-pieces-here.292004/
We have a vintage clubhouse here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/ where vintage lovers can talk about their favorite bags.
We have a rehab club here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/ where you can learn how to make your vintage or used bag look nearly new.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

2 new Coach purchases! The Green Saffiano Leather one on the left was purchased (thank you Mom and Dad!) at a Coach Factory Outlet Store. The Black Signature one on the left I purchased at a Coach Boutique at Macy's. Yay!!!


----------



## branbran1984

could not resist!!


----------



## Bagmedic

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4182072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not resist!!


What does the back look like?  More sequins or plain leather?  Gotta check out this and the sequined rogue!  Last I looked, I didn't see the rogue on the website.  Will check today.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4182072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not resist!!


Get out! That is fantastic!


----------



## branbran1984

Bagmedic said:


> What does the back look like?  More sequins or plain leather?  Gotta check out this and the sequined rogue!  Last I looked, I didn't see the rogue on the website.  Will check today.



The back is plain! The sequins stop where the back pocket starts. And the same for the rogue too, as in the back is plain!


----------



## carterazo

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4182072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not resist!!


This is stunning! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
Congrats!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4182072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not resist!!


Soooooo beautiful!!


----------



## Sarah03

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4182072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not resist!!



This is awesome!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4182072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not resist!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4182072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not resist!!


Congrats! I love Coach's leather sequins. I would consider the Rogue if it was size 25.


----------



## SEWDimples

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> Hi SEWDimples, I just got the exact same  bag and I am starting to have second thoughts because I am not sure how the leather holds up after a few times wearing it. What has your experience been so far? How often have you been wearing it and what does the leather (especially on the front flap) look like?  Could you maybe post some pictures, please?


Hi @Chicagogirl2005. I've used this crossbody a few times. Once at a concert, too church and to dinner and it still looks good. However, it is glovetanned leather, so it will get scratches and even more so because of the design of the bag. I sometimes will scratch the front if I'm not careful about how I open the bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I love Coach's leather sequins. I would consider the Rogue if it was size 25.


There is a 25 on uk coach,  maybe we will get it here soon.


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> There is a 25 on uk coach,  maybe we will get it here soon.


I can only hope. I love the color of the sequins and that they are all over the entire front of the bag. I really like the size 25. I have 2 Tea Rose Rogue 25 bags. They are great bags. Plus I love Coach's leather sequins. I wore my Coach X Rodarte wristlet 30 in black with leather sequins on Sunday. That wristlet makes me smile and she always receive amazing compliments.


----------



## Sunshine mama

eunloves said:


> I bought it from monnierfreres.com. This model in particular had an extra 10% discount code so I was really lucky!


I love this website!


----------



## Ireiki4u

I checked with Coach on the sequin rogue, it was available price is 1200.00. I couldn’t quite buy it at that price without seeing it.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Nat_CAN said:


> Beautiful, how heavy is the bag?


The bag itself is not that heavy. I'd say a couple pounds. But once I load it up with stuff, it's heavy for me. I haven't weighed it or anything, but I think it's because the straps are kind of stiff right now, so it really digs in.

I talk about it here - 

https://www.coachoutlet.com/store/d.../bags/totes/lgcy-prnt-rev-tte-silver-nav.html


----------



## Bagmedic

Ireiki4u said:


> I checked with Coach on the sequin rogue, it was available price is 1200.00. I couldn’t quite buy it at that price without seeing it.


I was expecting it to be more.  What color is the regular rogue w/ sequins?  Is it oxblood w/ more gold sequins?  It is so hard to tell by the photo and there is no listing for it on the website.  I looked at the blue 25 on the UK site.  I think I'd have to see it in person.  I liked how they did the Rodarte collection - a nice mix of sequins and leather.  The rogue seems like too much sequins but IRL makes a difference.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I can only hope. I love the color of the sequins and that they are all over the entire front of the bag. I really like the size 25. I have 2 Tea Rose Rogue 25 bags. They are great bags. Plus I love Coach's leather sequins. I wore my Coach X Rodarte wristlet 30 in black with leather sequins on Sunday. That wristlet makes me smile and she always receive amazing compliments.
> 
> View attachment 4182821


LOVE this!  I still need the pink one!  This is the larger size, right?  I have this same clutch in the smaller version but want the pink one in the larger size.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> LOVE this!  I still need the pink one!  This is the larger size, right?  I have this same clutch in the smaller version but want the pink one in the larger size.


Yes, it is the larger size.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Impeccable packaging and great quality shoes. I love that they came with two different kinds of laces so I have options, and I love all the teeny Coach details sprinkled throughout. They're leather lined too!


----------



## zjones

Oxblood Dreamer with gunmetal hardware. Not 100%...


----------



## Teagaggle

zjones said:


> Oxblood Dreamer with gunmetal hardware. Not 100%...
> 
> View attachment 4184590


Why not 100%?


----------



## lemonsT

aundria17 said:


> My new fall babies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177412
> View attachment 4177413
> View attachment 4177414


Oh my!! Could I please get the style number for the dreamer?


----------



## Nat_CAN

OogleAtLuxury said:


> The bag itself is not that heavy. I'd say a couple pounds. But once I load it up with stuff, it's heavy for me. I haven't weighed it or anything, but I think it's because the straps are kind of stiff right now, so it really digs in.
> 
> I talk about it here -
> 
> https://www.coachoutlet.com/store/d.../bags/totes/lgcy-prnt-rev-tte-silver-nav.html



Thanks!  Probably it’s not for me because I don’t like a heavy bag. Great video, I have a similar bag organizer.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Chicagogirl2005. I've used this crossbody a few times. Once at a concert, too church and to dinner and it still looks good. However, it is glovetanned leather, so it will get scratches and even more so because of the design of the bag. I sometimes will scratch the front if I'm not careful about how I open the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4182815
> 
> View attachment 4182816



Thanks SEWDimples! Your bag still looks so great, like new, this gives me hope So I think I will keep the bag....


----------



## aundria17

lemonsT said:


> Oh my!! Could I please get the style number for the dreamer?


The small black one ?


----------



## aundria17

They have the regular size rogue with sequins on saks website right now for $895


----------



## aundria17

Bagmedic said:


> I was expecting it to be more.  What color is the regular rogue w/ sequins?  Is it oxblood w/ more gold sequins?  It is so hard to tell by the photo and there is no listing for it on the website.  I looked at the blue 25 on the UK site.  I think I'd have to see it in person.  I liked how they did the Rodarte collection - a nice mix of sequins and leather.  The rogue seems like too much sequins but IRL makes a difference.





Ireiki4u said:


> I checked with Coach on the sequin rogue, it was available price is 1200.00. I couldn’t quite buy it at that price without seeing it.


They have the regular size rogue with sequins on saks website right now


----------



## AstridRhapsody

aundria17 said:


> They have the regular size rogue with sequins on saks website right now for $895


It's a 25, regular size is $1200


----------



## aundria17

Harley77 said:


> It's a 25, regular size is $1200


Im sorry I thought that was the size....I knew it wasn't the 17....


----------



## AstridRhapsody

aundria17 said:


> Im sorry I thought that was the size....I knew it wasn't the 17....


Yeah, I got all excited last night thinking it was regular size until I saw the price


----------



## LOVEsersen

My Laural is finally home


----------



## aundria17

lemonsT said:


> Oh my!! Could I please get the style number for the dreamer?


# 39396 for the dreamer 21 in black


----------



## Bagmedic

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4186500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Laural is finally home


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4186500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Laural is finally home


Hi @LOVEsersen. Your Laural bag is gorgeous. Are you pleased with the construction and quality? Enjoy.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4186500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Laural is finally home


Such a pretty and timeless bag!!


----------



## zjones

Teagaggle said:


> Why not 100%?



It's a little more brown than I thought it would be. I pictured oxblood as a dark burgundy with more red than brown.


----------



## whateve

zjones said:


> It's a little more brown than I thought it would be. I pictured oxblood as a dark burgundy with more red than brown.


yeah, I've been disappointed in oxblood too.


----------



## carterazo

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4186500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Laural is finally home [emoji813]


What a beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## Lucylu29

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4186500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Laural is finally home



This is so pretty. Is it a very structured bag?


----------



## LOVEsersen

Lucylu29 said:


> This is so pretty. Is it a very structured bag?


Yes, it’s very structured. The pictures was taken with nothing inside the bag  
It kept the square shape well.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Picked this beaut up today at my local Coach Store!! ☺ The brown signature jacquard skinny. (The salesman was trying to push the pvc/leather signature logo instead of jacquard (not sure why)). I'm glad I have pretty good sales resistance! I have a feeling jacquard signature may be going the way of the dinosaur as far as Coach is concerned. I may be wrong though.


----------



## LOVEsersen

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @LOVEsersen. Your Laural bag is gorgeous. Are you pleased with the construction and quality? Enjoy.



Yes, I really love this bag  it may look plain, but It’s really a hard-to-make-perfect bag. I’m glad my SA kept a perfect one for me 

First thing, this bag has two attached strap handles beside the frame, nothing in between, the body leather easily gets a smile drop as shown in the pic if the distance not measured correctly when it made.

(displayed bag in store)



Secondly, the sewing line is long and all around the frame, the black leather is with yellow line, a little leaning will be very obvious.

(displayed bag in store)



the frame



So if you buy this, need to careful checked on these points.

I’m very satisfied with my one 
It’s really an unique 1941 bag.


----------



## obscurity7

LOVEsersen said:


> Yes, I really love this bag  it may look plain, but It’s really a hard-to-make-perfect bag. I’m glad my SA kept a perfect one for me
> 
> First thing, this bag has two attached strap handles beside the frame, nothing in between, the body leather easily gets a smile drop as shown in the pic if the distance not measured correctly when it made.
> 
> (displayed bag in store)
> View attachment 4187166
> 
> 
> Secondly, the sewing line is long and all around the frame, the black leather is with yellow line, a little leaning will be very obvious.
> 
> (displayed bag in store)
> View attachment 4187168
> 
> 
> the frame
> View attachment 4187167
> 
> 
> So if you buy this, need to careful checked on these points.
> 
> I’m very satisfied with my one
> It’s really an unique 1941 bag.


This is the first one to catch my eye in a while.  I'll have to check it out in the store, since the last time I looked in, it didn't appear to be available yet.


----------



## carterazo

LOVEsersen said:


> Yes, I really love this bag [emoji813] it may look plain, but It’s really a hard-to-make-perfect bag. I’m glad my SA kept a perfect one for me
> 
> First thing, this bag has two attached strap handles beside the frame, nothing in between, the body leather easily gets a smile drop as shown in the pic if the distance not measured correctly when it made.
> 
> (displayed bag in store)
> View attachment 4187166
> 
> 
> Secondly, the sewing line is long and all around the frame, the black leather is with yellow line, a little leaning will be very obvious.
> 
> (displayed bag in store)
> View attachment 4187168
> 
> 
> the frame
> View attachment 4187167
> 
> 
> So if you buy this, need to careful checked on these points.
> 
> I’m very satisfied with my one
> It’s really an unique 1941 bag.


Very informative review, thanks! This bag goes on my wishlist. Now I know what to look for. [emoji259]


----------



## Van2501

Reveal my Utility  Belt Bag 25 ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Teagaggle

LOVEsersen said:


> Yes, I really love this bag  it may look plain, but It’s really a hard-to-make-perfect bag. I’m glad my SA kept a perfect one for me
> 
> First thing, this bag has two attached strap handles beside the frame, nothing in between, the body leather easily gets a smile drop as shown in the pic if the distance not measured correctly when it made.
> 
> (displayed bag in store)
> View attachment 4187166
> 
> 
> Secondly, the sewing line is long and all around the frame, the black leather is with yellow line, a little leaning will be very obvious.
> 
> (displayed bag in store)
> View attachment 4187168
> 
> 
> the frame
> View attachment 4187167
> 
> 
> So if you buy this, need to careful checked on these points.
> 
> I’m very satisfied with my one
> It’s really an unique 1941 bag.


THANK YOU for the thorough review! This may be a stupid question & if it was already answered, I apologize. Just curious how the bag opens/closes. Is it simply magnetic?


----------



## LOVEsersen

Teagaggle said:


> THANK YOU for the thorough review! This may be a stupid question & if it was already answered, I apologize. Just curious how the bag opens/closes. Is it simply magnetic?



The frame itself is magnetic, just pull the strap handles out / inward to open and close, very special


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> Yes, I really love this bag  it may look plain, but It’s really a hard-to-make-perfect bag. I’m glad my SA kept a perfect one for me
> 
> First thing, this bag has two attached strap handles beside the frame, nothing in between, the body leather easily gets a smile drop as shown in the pic if the distance not measured correctly when it made.
> 
> (displayed bag in store)
> View attachment 4187166
> 
> 
> Secondly, the sewing line is long and all around the frame, the black leather is with yellow line, a little leaning will be very obvious.
> 
> (displayed bag in store)
> View attachment 4187168
> 
> 
> the frame
> View attachment 4187167
> 
> 
> So if you buy this, need to careful checked on these points.
> 
> I’m very satisfied with my one
> It’s really an unique 1941 bag.


Hi @LOVEsersen. Thanks for the detailed feedback. I'll make sure I check these issues, if I decide to purchase this bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

LOVEsersen said:


> The frame itself is magnetic, just pull the strap handles out / inward to open and close, very special


With the zipper section in the middle, is it hard to put your items on either side of it?  I looks a little difficult but will have to check out in store.


----------



## Nancy in VA

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4182072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not resist!!


Very pretty, happy and sparkly - and makes me want to go to Starbucks


----------



## Kidclarke

The new Trail bag in the Selena collection intrigued me, but when I went to see it in person I was very underwhelmed. Upon reading it was a remake of an old model I set out to look for the older version. Found this one. I love the smell of it! It also reminds me of my dad's old coach toiletry bag (I believe it's at least 20 years old?) so it feels homey to me as well.  Sorry for terrible lighting, my room doesn't have the best lighting.


----------



## karina_g

Small coach haul [emoji4]
The Bedford Hobo in heather grey and the Double Zip wallet in jasmine multi.


----------



## MKB0925

karina_g said:


> Small coach haul [emoji4]
> The Bedford Hobo in heather grey and the Double Zip wallet in jasmine multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190177
> View attachment 4190178


Beautiful!! Love the grey!!


----------



## karina_g

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!! Love the grey!!


Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## branbran1984

I really love the rainbow outline!


----------



## PurseLover85

Coach Grace Bag with Colorblock and Quilting.    Got this baby a couple months ago and have been using it nonstop since.


----------



## Iluvhaute

My PCE Haul!


----------



## zjones

Traded in the oxblood Dreamer and got these with the credit and PCE discount. Top pic is with flash, bottom without. Heather gray Page 27 with rivets and 1941 small trifold wallet, also heather gray.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Iluvhaute said:


> My PCE Haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191722


That scarf is just soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> Traded in the oxblood Dreamer and got these with the credit and PCE discount. Top pic is with flash, bottom without. Heather gray Page 27 with rivets and 1941 small trifold wallet, also heather gray.
> 
> View attachment 4191890
> 
> View attachment 4191891


Beautiful goodies and beautiful shade of grey!


----------



## tealocean

Pebbled Oxblood Nolita 24 F53078 and added Chain strap to use as a purse
Metallic Mauve Star Rivets Small Wristlet *F59386*

The SA said the Nolita was from the retail store, but it has an F on it. It doesn't matter to me-I love it. I could tell I was ready for fall when I fell for this color! The oxblood is gorgeous! It's  a deep plum-burgundy and (to my eyes) not the brown/maroon I'd heard it was on other items. The metallic mauve is a purpley-pink. I'm happy to have something small and fun with rivets. Both were 75% plus 25% off. Several SA's gasped at the deal on the Nolita. I guess they liked it too or wanted me to feel extra happy.


----------



## musiclover

Iluvhaute said:


> My PCE Haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191722


Love your shoes!  Those are fabulous!  Coach does such great heels.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4191980
> View attachment 4191981
> 
> Pebbled Oxblood Nolita 24 F53078 and added Chain strap to use as a purse
> Metallic Mauve Star Rivets Small Wristlet *F59386*
> 
> The SA said the Nolita was from the retail store, but it has an F on it. It doesn't matter to me-I love it. I could tell I was ready for fall when I fell for this color! The oxblood is gorgeous! It's  a deep plum-burgundy and (to my eyes) not the brown/maroon I'd heard it was on other items. The metallic mauve is a purpley-pink. I'm happy to have something small and fun with rivets. Both were 75% plus 25% off. Several SA's gasped at the deal on the Nolita. I guess they liked it too or wanted me to feel extra happy.


I love your buys!  I love the Nikita line. I have a handbag and smaller wristlet but your 24 in oxblood is gorgeous.  I have the small metallic wristlet in blue. It’s one of my absolute favourites!  I hope  you’ll enjoy yours as much.


----------



## Iluvhaute

musiclover said:


> Love your shoes!  Those are fabulous!  Coach does such great heels.



Yes they do. The boots are amazing. Highly recommend


----------



## Iluvhaute

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> That scarf is just soooo beautiful!!!



Thanks! I love how understated it is.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I love your buys!  I love the Nikita line. I have a handbag and smaller wristlet but your 24 in oxblood is gorgeous.  I have the small metallic wristlet in blue. It’s one of my absolute favourites!  I hope  you’ll enjoy yours as much.


Thank you! Oh that wristlet in metallic blue sounds gorgeous!! I didn't see that one...or you know I would have gotten it! Ha!


----------



## wintotty

Got this little bag with 30%off!


----------



## whateve

wintotty said:


> Got this little bag with 30%off!


What a score! I had no idea the PCE would work for sequin items.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> What a score! I had no idea the PCE would work for sequin items.


It does!  I caved and ordered a crossbody pouch in the blue/silver combo.  Was trying to hold out for the camera bag, but they are waiting for holiday or something to release.  I figured it made more sense to get the pouch vs a 9th clutch or 8th dinky haha.  I'm actually proud of myself because I didn't duplicate any styles with this PCE.  That's a first for me.


----------



## holiday123

The first of my PCE goodies has been delivered. I was hesitant to get this color because the burgundy/gold combo was so calling me, but wow is this gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> The first of my PCE goodies has been delivered. I was hesitant to get this color because the burgundy/gold combo was so calling me, but wow is this gorgeous!



I love it!! Those sequins are so pretty. Can you share the price and style number?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

holiday123 said:


> The first of my PCE goodies has been delivered. I was hesitant to get this color because the burgundy/gold combo was so calling me, but wow is this gorgeous!


Aaahhhh loooooove this! Is that smooth glovetanned leather?


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> I love it!! Those sequins are so pretty. Can you share the price and style number?


Sure, here you go:


----------



## holiday123

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Aaahhhh loooooove this! Is that smooth glovetanned leather?


You know I'm not sure. I think it's at most glove calf because it's not 1941, but it's smooth and definitely doesn't feel cheap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kidclarke said:


> The new Trail bag in the Selena collection intrigued me, but when I went to see it in person I was very underwhelmed. Upon reading it was a remake of an old model I set out to look for the older version. Found this one. I love the smell of it! It also reminds me of my dad's old coach toiletry bag (I believe it's at least 20 years old?) so it feels homey to me as well.  Sorry for terrible lighting, my room doesn't have the best lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4189627
> View attachment 4189628
> View attachment 4189629
> View attachment 4189630
> View attachment 4189631


!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iluvhaute said:


> My PCE Haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191722


All so edgy and cool!!!


----------



## meepabeep

Wow! The sequin bags are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> Sure, here you go:



Thank you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> It does!  I caved and ordered a crossbody pouch in the blue/silver combo.  Was trying to hold out for the camera bag, but they are waiting for holiday or something to release.  I figured it made more sense to get the pouch vs a 9th clutch or 8th dinky haha.  I'm actually proud of myself because I didn't duplicate any styles with this PCE.  That's a first for me.[/


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> The first of my PCE goodies has been delivered. I was hesitant to get this color because the burgundy/gold combo was so calling me, but wow is this gorgeous!



Ooooo that’s gorgeous! I didn’t see this online.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo that’s gorgeous! I didn’t see this online.


Thank you!  It's really beautiful. I  don' think it's online yet, but it's available to order.


----------



## Bagmedic

Has anyone seen the regular rogue in the sequins?  I am hoping the store I go to tomorrow still has one to look at.  There isn't a listing on the site....just the ad photo.  I only see the 25 on the site or the clutches.


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Has anyone seen the regular rogue in the sequins?  I am hoping the store I go to tomorrow still has one to look at.  There isn't a listing on the site....just the ad photo.  I only see the 25 on the site or the clutches.


I've seen it!  The burgandy/gold sequins.  It was in stock at the Millenia Mall Coach in Orlando a few weeks ago.  They are whatever the top tier is called so they get a lot of items.  Funny, I didn't even notice it's not online.  It's a beauty!


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> Has anyone seen the regular rogue in the sequins?  I am hoping the store I go to tomorrow still has one to look at.  There isn't a listing on the site....just the ad photo.  I only see the 25 on the site or the clutches.


Yes, one of my local stores, a flagship one,  had it. Its beautiful. I only saw it in the shelf.
I had wanted something sequin but am limiting my purchases so I got this bracelet.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, one of my local stores, a flagship one,  had it. Its beautiful. I only saw it in the shelf.
> I had wanted something sequin but am limiting my purchases so I got this bracelet.
> View attachment 4192968
> View attachment 4192969
> View attachment 4192971


That is really pretty!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, one of my local stores, a flagship one,  had it. Its beautiful. I only saw it in the shelf.
> I had wanted something sequin but am limiting my purchases so I got this bracelet.
> View attachment 4192968
> View attachment 4192969
> View attachment 4192971


Oh that's really pretty!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Oh that's really pretty!


Thanks! Its sold out online but if anyone is interested, the store in King of Prussia, PA has it. #35456 $165


----------



## Lucylu29

Gray rivets Rogue 25 with gold Rexy


----------



## branbran1984

Parker in Plum[emoji246][emoji246][emoji246]


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, one of my local stores, a flagship one,  had it. Its beautiful. I only saw it in the shelf.
> I had wanted something sequin but am limiting my purchases so I got this bracelet.
> View attachment 4192968
> View attachment 4192969
> View attachment 4192971



This is really pretty.  Is it easy to put it on?  (I don’t wear much jewelry so just curious — can’t figure out how just by looking at your pic).


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> This is really pretty.  Is it easy to put it on?  (I don’t wear much jewelry so just curious — can’t figure out how just by looking at your pic).


Hey there! Yes, it is. I did have the SA put it on first but when I got it home, I had no issues getting it on or off. It's a wrap & has a toggle bar that goes thru one of the "C" links - see pic. The leather part is a tad stiff but I think if you wear it all day it often, the leather will soften up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4193164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker in Plum[emoji246][emoji246][emoji246]


This is sooo lux! Is it a new model?


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> You know I'm not sure. I think it's at most glove calf because it's not 1941, but it's smooth and definitely doesn't feel cheap.


eta, found it on Coach.UK and it is glovetanned leather on the back


----------



## bellebellebelle19

holiday123 said:


> eta, found it on Coach.UK and it is glovetanned leather on the back


Sooooo gorgeous! I have the space crossbody pouch in smooth glovetanned and I love it more and more as time goes on! Your sequin one is so gorgeous that I'm super tempted, but I definitely don't need two crosdbody pouches (I'll keep telling myself that…)


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Hey there! Yes, it is. I did have the SA put it on first but when I got it home, I had no issues getting it on or off. It's a wrap & has a toggle bar that goes thru one of the "C" links - see pic. The leather part is a tad stiff but I think if you wear it all day it often, the leather will soften up.
> View attachment 4193338


That is my favorite type of closure. It isn't apparent from the picture I saw on Coach.com.


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Hey there! Yes, it is. I did have the SA put it on first but when I got it home, I had no issues getting it on or off. It's a wrap & has a toggle bar that goes thru one of the "C" links - see pic. The leather part is a tad stiff but I think if you wear it all day it often, the leather will soften up.
> View attachment 4193338



Thanks for the additional pic T.  Very helpful — now I see how to do it.  It is a beauty.  Enjoy,


----------



## branbran1984

Sunshine mama said:


> This is sooo lux! Is it a new model?



Same Parker but it’s been stamped on with crocodile


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> That is my favorite type of closure. It isn't apparent from the picture I saw on Coach.com.


Mine as well, particularly when it allows it to be adjustable. I have small wrists so I tend to snap up bracelets that I can wear!


----------



## Teagaggle

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4190690
> 
> I really love the rainbow outline!


Bag twins! I picked this up today at my Bloomies store. I remembered your reveal & when I saw it in person I really loved it. I'm going thru a small bag phase. That said, barely had to downsize what I carry...this holds a lot!


----------



## Thistle

My new Coach x Chelsea zip pouch wallet! I thought the line was pretty in pictures, but irl it is stunning! I just wish the moon image from the black foldover clutch came as a bag charm or something else smaller and more affordable.


----------



## branbran1984

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twins! I picked this up today at my Bloomies store. I remembered your reveal & when I saw it in person I really loved it. I'm going thru a small bag phase. That said, barely had to downsize what I carry...this holds a lot!



YESSSSSSS! I think it looks so good because the canvas is in black leather! And the camera bags do hold so much stuff!


----------



## LaurenR17

My very first Dinky (24, Black) arrived today. Pleasantly surprised by how large it is. It was also shipped from a store, not JAX, which is usually terrifying but it looks great. I’m a little concerned about the mix of black and brown leathers. Obviously I knew it was mixed when I bought it, I think I just hoped it wouldn’t bother me in person. Maybe I’m being crazy, but just not sure if it’s love yet. Going to think on it for a day or two. The only other complaint I have is with UPS. It was pouring today and even though I have a covered front porch, they decided to leave it just outside the covered area. I was terrified because the box was completely soaked through, even through the dust bag. Luckily, the bag itself seems fine. Maybe being a little nervous/disappointed before even opening the box has me feeling a little buyers remorse! I will say the mix of brown details does make it feel a little more casual. I was worried the chain would feel too formal.

Please don’t mind my rambling because I’m sure I’ll wake up tomorrow and decide I love it, I’m just frazzled from the delivery (first world problems, lol!)


----------



## carterazo

LaurenR17 said:


> My very first Dinky (24, Black) arrived today. Pleasantly surprised by how large it is. It was also shipped from a store, not JAX, which is usually terrifying but it looks great. I’m a little concerned about the mix of black and brown leathers. Obviously I knew it was mixed when I bought it, I think I just hoped it wouldn’t bother me in person. Maybe I’m being crazy, but just not sure if it’s love yet. Going to think on it for a day or two. The only other complaint I have is with UPS. It was pouring today and even though I have a covered front porch, they decided to leave it just outside the covered area. I was terrified because the box was completely soaked through, even through the dust bag. Luckily, the bag itself seems fine. Maybe being a little nervous/disappointed before even opening the box has me feeling a little buyers remorse! I will say the mix of brown details does make it feel a little more casual. I was worried the chain would feel too formal.
> 
> Please don’t mind my rambling because I’m sure I’ll wake up tomorrow and decide I love it, I’m just frazzled from the delivery (first world problems, lol!)


Pics or it didn't happen. [emoji5]


----------



## Narnanz

My first new Coach ever...Mini Sierra .....(only have one other found thrifting)...must apologise to authenticators of the Authenticate This Coach thread...even though this a real I had been having anxiety attacks for a few days and started to doubt it...just needed to be reasured it was ok. Already put this is Latest Handbag bought thread.
Shes a tiny thing...but just love her colour..can just fit my wallet , phone and keys in her.


----------



## eleanors36

My new Edie 42 in Evergreen that I bought with the discount. I love the color and details!


----------



## elvisfan4life

eleanors36 said:


> My new Edie 42 in Evergreen that I bought with the discount. I love the color and details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196309
> View attachment 4196310
> View attachment 4196311


Gets more stunning the more detail you show us  just.glorious


----------



## kbell

Sometimes the outlet has exactly what I need... and today is one of those days. 

Picked up this pouch & a skinny for a whopping $47 total  I wanted the pouch to use in my work tote pictured to organize better so things don’t get lost. From the retail store - leather lined, couple card slots, It’s perfect! Great fall color too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

kbell said:


> Sometimes the outlet has exactly what I need... and today is one of those days.
> 
> Picked up this pouch & a skinny for a whopping $47 total  I wanted the pouch to use in my work tote pictured to organize better so things don’t get lost. From the retail store - leather lined, couple card slots, It’s perfect! Great fall color too.
> View attachment 4196548



Love it! This the Nolita 19?


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> My new Edie 42 in Evergreen that I bought with the discount. I love the color and details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196309
> View attachment 4196310
> View attachment 4196311


This is so pretty, I LOVE the color!


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> This is so pretty, I LOVE the color!


Thank you Hobbsy!


----------



## whateve

eleanors36 said:


> My new Edie 42 in Evergreen that I bought with the discount. I love the color and details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196309
> View attachment 4196310
> View attachment 4196311


Love that lacing and rivets.


----------



## kbell

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! This the Nolita 19?



No idea lol! The SA said it was a retail item and that’s why the other pouch types I checked out cost less? this pouch is flat and there’s only a d ring at one end to loop the strap. The leather just felt so nice to me in comparison to the others. I’m very touchy feely when it comes to leather. I touched every pouch in the store!


----------



## eleanors36

whateve said:


> Love that lacing and rivets.


Thanks, whateve. I do too!


----------



## Ireiki4u

I absolutely an in LOVE


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ireiki4u said:


> I absolutely an in LOVE
> 
> View attachment 4196889
> View attachment 4196891
> View attachment 4196888
> View attachment 4196887



SO cuuute!!![emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

kbell said:


> No idea lol! The SA said it was a retail item and that’s why the other pouch types I checked out cost less? this pouch is flat and there’s only a d ring at one end to loop the strap. The leather just felt so nice to me in comparison to the others. I’m very touchy feely when it comes to leather. I touched every pouch in the store!



Oh okay not a Nolita since it’s flat. I didn’t think so, but was just checking. [emoji3]


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> My first new Coach ever...Mini Sierra .....(only have one other found thrifting)...must apologise to authenticators of the Authenticate This Coach thread...even though this a real I had been having anxiety attacks for a few days and started to doubt it...just needed to be reasured it was ok. Already put this is Latest Handbag bought thread.
> Shes a tiny thing...but just love her colour..can just fit my wallet , phone and keys in her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196202


Congratulations! That color is gorgeous! What is it called?


----------



## Narnanz

tealocean said:


> Congratulations! That color is gorgeous! What is it called?


Mini Sierra Signature debossed patent leather satchel...think this is last seasons...the Coach aficionados here whould know more than me.


----------



## Chiichan

eleanors36 said:


> My new Edie 42 in Evergreen that I bought with the discount. I love the color and details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196309
> View attachment 4196310
> View attachment 4196311



Omg. I didn’t realize the detailing on the handles and by the zippers. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so pretty


----------



## LaVisioneer

Ireiki4u said:


> I absolutely an in LOVE
> 
> View attachment 4196889
> View attachment 4196891
> View attachment 4196888
> View attachment 4196887



So cute! 

Can you get the Dalmatian hang tag separately or does it only come with this bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ireiki4u said:


> I absolutely an in LOVE
> 
> View attachment 4196889
> View attachment 4196891
> View attachment 4196888
> View attachment 4196887


Congrats! I blinked and it was sold out!


----------



## Ireiki4u

LaVisioneer said:


> So cute!
> 
> Can you get the Dalmatian hang tag separately or does it only come with this bag?


I am not sure, they only listed a few bags and some clothing for the runway sale. I hope they have hangtags, I want more...


----------



## MKB0925

I have been looking for a simple medium sized hobo. I went to the outlet last night and picked up the Mia Shoulder bag in Midnight. The leather is so soft and I love the zipper detail.


----------



## booksandbags

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4165293
> 
> FOS a month or so ago - Rogue Satchel - love the bag and the fact that it is all suede inside


Have this in the 36 size and love love love it


----------



## oluchika

My Cooper arrived in the mail today and I need some advice. Is it normal for bags to come without any stuffing? It also has all these light creases in the front. It came from a store in Las Vegas where I placed the order over the phone while my sister was purchasing her bag. Would it make a difference ordering online? I do really like the bag but I figured for the price it wouldn't just be shipped with it's only padding being the dust bag it was placed in before being placed in the shipping box. :/ My store here is small so I am pretty sure they don't carry this style ( I only saw the gray rivet one previously). Also when does the 20% off sale end? I'm debating whether I should just wait to see if it gets discounted further towards the holidays.


----------



## holiday123

oluchika said:


> My Cooper arrived in the mail today and I need some advice. Is it normal for bags to come without any stuffing? It also has all these light creases in the front. It came from the a store in Las vegas where I placed the order over the phone while my sister was purchasing her bag. Would it make a difference ordering online? I do really like the bag but I figured for the price it wouldn't just be shipped in a box with it's only padding being the dust bag it was placed in.


It depends on the store honestly. Sometimes they come stuffed and wrapped perfectly and placed in a gift box with bow and sometimes they are just thrown in the dustbag. The inconsistency is unfortunate.

Those marks on the front look like veining. That much on such a sophisticated style would bother me. I personally would order one online and return this one.


----------



## CoachMaven

@oluchika , what holiday said. That looks like either veining or manhandling of the bag because it was the display model. I would return and order one from the warehouse.


----------



## Bagmedic

oluchika said:


> My Cooper arrived in the mail today and I need some advice. Is it normal for bags to come without any stuffing? It also has all these light creases in the front. It came from a store in Las Vegas where I placed the order over the phone while my sister was purchasing her bag. Would it make a difference ordering online? I do really like the bag but I figured for the price it wouldn't just be shipped with it's only padding being the dust bag it was placed in before being placed in the shipping box. :/ My store here is small so I am pretty sure they don't carry this style ( I only saw the gray rivet one previously). Also when does the 20% off sale end? I'm debating whether I should just wait to see if it gets discounted further towards the holidays.


Beautiful bag, though!  I agree, I'd re-order.  The 30% off ends on Sunday.  I doubt this will go to the SAS in December but you never know!


----------



## oluchika

holiday123 said:


> It depends on the store honestly. Sometimes they come stuffed and wrapped perfectly and placed in a gift box with bow and sometimes they are just thrown in the dustbag. The inconsistency is unfortunate.
> 
> Those marks on the front look like veining. That much on such a sophisticated style would bother me. I personally would order one online and return this one.





CoachMaven said:


> @oluchika , what holiday said. That looks like either veining or manhandling of the bag because it was the display model. I would return and order one from the warehouse.





Bagmedic said:


> Beautiful bag, though!  I agree, I'd re-order.  The 30% off ends on Sunday.  I doubt this will go to the SAS in December but you never know!



Good to know it wasn't just me being picky about it's condition, lol. I was thinking if this bag would be included in their semi annual sale or not. I'll probably just re-order and return this one. I can also get an 10% cashback using one of my favorite rebate sites so this might be the best I can get. Thanks!


----------



## LaVisioneer

A new to me satin kisslock purse, authenticated here on TPF!







Here are some details:







It fits about the same amount as the 2012 Penny, but it's a little wider but shorter in length (it does fit an iPhone but probably not a plus):




Ahh! I  it already!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> A new to me satin kisslock purse, authenticated here on TPF!
> 
> View attachment 4198790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198787
> 
> 
> Here are some details:
> View attachment 4198791
> 
> View attachment 4198795
> 
> View attachment 4198796
> 
> 
> It fits about the same amount as the 2012 Penny, but it's a little wider but shorter in length (it does fit an iPhone but probably not a plus):
> 
> View attachment 4198792
> 
> 
> Ahh! I  it already!



What a little cutie!


----------



## holiday123

Heather gray rivet phone crossbody. Love this! Fits my huge phone too. Inside has phone slot, bill slot and 6 credit card pockets and outside has gusseted zip pocket and another slip pocket. Also, the zip card case will fit in any of these pockets if you need more cards.

I plan to use solo when I don't need to carry sunglasses and also as a wallet inside a larger bag so I can just clip on strap for quick runs into the store/lunch vs. bringing large bag.

When I compare to my 1941 clutches, it's almost the same size, just more slots. Excited to add something different to my collection.


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Heather gray rivet phone crossbody. Love this! Fits my huge phone too. Inside has phone slot, bill slot and 6 credit card pockets and outside has gusseted zip pocket and another slip pocket. Also, the zip card case will fit in any of these pockets if you need more cards.
> 
> I plan to use solo when I don't need to carry sunglasses and also as a wallet inside a larger bag so I can just clip on strap for quick runs into the store/lunch vs. bringing large bag.
> 
> When I compare to my 1941 clutches, it's almost the same size, just more slots. Excited to add something different to my collection.


This is cute! They were raffling one of these off in black at the local store that had the PCE event last Wednesday, unfortunately, I didn't win, lol.


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> This is cute! They were raffling one of these off in black at the local store that had the PCE event last Wednesday, unfortunately, I didn't win, lol.


So that's what the raffle prize was. Yes definitely handy. Using today and really liking so far.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new outlet find. Dinky 24 with multi colors and textures.


----------



## SEWDimples

I found some Coach X Keith Haring items at The Rack.


----------



## Teagaggle

Well, despite no discount, I could not pass this bag up. I took the various fringe/ tassels off, added the new sequin charm & voila! Love! JMO but I like it much better without all the extras.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Well, despite no discount, I could not pass this bag up. I took the various fringe/ tassels off, added the new sequin charm & voila! Love! JMO but I like it much better without all the extras.
> View attachment 4200129
> View attachment 4200130
> View attachment 4200131


Congrats! This tote looks amazing. Love the detail and size. Enjoy.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Well, despite no discount, I could not pass this bag up. I took the various fringe/ tassels off, added the new sequin charm & voila! Love! JMO but I like it much better without all the extras.
> View attachment 4200129
> View attachment 4200130
> View attachment 4200131


Gorgeous! This is in my wishlist and I plan to do exactly what you did to it. Was it fairly easy?


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Gorgeous! This is in my wishlist and I plan to do exactly what you did to it. Was it fairly easy?


Yes, super easy. The leather that makes the tassel part is fairly smooth and thin, so take your time. I was actually able to just remove one piece of the leather from the knot and pull it through. In total it took maybe 10-15 min.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> My new outlet find. Dinky 24 with multi colors and textures.
> 
> View attachment 4200008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200010



OMG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I would have snatched that in a heartbeat!  Congrats it’s gorgeous!


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> Well, despite no discount, I could not pass this bag up. I took the various fringe/ tassels off, added the new sequin charm & voila! Love! JMO but I like it much better without all the extras.
> View attachment 4200129
> View attachment 4200130
> View attachment 4200131


This is such a beautiful tote! I wish it didn't have so much dangling off of it, it is too much for me- I like how you altered it! I also love your charm. I have the singular floral one with the sequins and use it on my grey dufflette. The sequin pieces are lovely.


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachMaven said:


> This is such a beautiful tote! I wish it didn't have so much dangling off of it, it is too much for me- I like how you altered it! I also love your charm. I have the singular floral one with the sequins and use it on my grey dufflette. The sequin pieces are lovely.


Thank you! I didn't intend to get the charm for on the bag but when paired up, it went together better than expected. I'm excited to start carrying it. The simplified appearance is more me.


----------



## musiclover

My September is PCE purchase to squeeze in under the wire. 

My planned purchases of my Rose Dinky, leather sequin appliqué tearose Bag charm and light gold Dinky chain.


The Rose colour photographs slightly lighter than real life. I think there’s a little mauve mixed in.  The inside is the oxblood colour. 


It’s quite lovely and so pretty with the chain strap which is matte, not shiny. I also have a Dinky 24 and while the new addition is smaller, it will easily hold a phone, card case and perfume and lipstick. Plus tissues and maybe a candy or two!


I couldn’t leave without buying this pretty cosmetic bag.  DD took the Beechwood Bloom cosmetic case I bought in the spring to Uni this year so I am happy to find this new pattern.  It’s a great size for my bags. 


I also brought a bracelet, my first in several years. The clasp was a bit loose so I’ve ordered a new one. 

I’m really happy with all of my purchases. I love the pink I’ve added to my collection. I’m still looking for a pink satchel but my new Dinky should tide me over for now.


----------



## holiday123

DH just got me this for my birthday  Finally a heather gray bag for work and my first Cooper.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> DH just got me this for my birthday  Finally a heather gray bag for work and my first Cooper.


Happy Birthday! That's a beautiful gift! That heather grey is my favorite Coach grey!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> DH just got me this for my birthday  Finally a heather gray bag for work and my first Cooper.


That's wonderful! Love the rivet detail & burgundy interior! Enjoy!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday! That's a beautiful gift! That heather grey is my favorite Coach grey!


Thank you, yes it's hard to find a good gray.  This one fits the bill


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> That's wonderful! Love the rivet detail & burgundy interior! Enjoy!


Thank you.  Burgundy with gray is the best combo!  It's going to go with so many of my novelty straps too


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> DH just got me this for my birthday  Finally a heather gray bag for work and my first Cooper.


Congrats! Your new Cooper is gorgeous. Love the color and the rivets. Happy Birthday!


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> OMG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I would have snatched that in a heartbeat!  Congrats it’s gorgeous!


Thank you! I have both the regular and size 24 Dinky. The size 24 is a great size and my favorite. Glad to have this style in my 1941 collection because it is so unique.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Your new Cooper is gorgeous. Love the color and the rivets. Happy Birthday!


Thank you @SEWDimples


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> My September is PCE purchase to squeeze in under the wire.
> 
> My planned purchases of my Rose Dinky, leather sequin appliqué tearose Bag charm and light gold Dinky chain.
> View attachment 4200718
> 
> The Rose colour photographs slightly lighter than real life. I think there’s a little mauve mixed in.  The inside is the oxblood colour.
> View attachment 4200748
> 
> It’s quite lovely and so pretty with the chain strap which is matte, not shiny. I also have a Dinky 24 and while the new addition is smaller, it will easily hold a phone, card case and perfume and lipstick. Plus tissues and maybe a candy or two!
> View attachment 4200729
> 
> I couldn’t leave without buying this pretty cosmetic bag.  DD took the Beechwood Bloom cosmetic case I bought in the spring to Uni this year so I am happy to find this new pattern.  It’s a great size for my bags.
> View attachment 4200742
> 
> I also brought a bracelet, my first in several years. The clasp was a bit loose so I’ve ordered a new one.
> 
> I’m really happy with all of my purchases. I love the pink I’ve added to my collection. I’m still looking for a pink satchel but my new Dinky should tide me over for now.


These items are so beautiful together!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Well, despite no discount, I could not pass this bag up. I took the various fringe/ tassels off, added the new sequin charm & voila! Love! JMO but I like it much better without all the extras.
> View attachment 4200129
> View attachment 4200130
> View attachment 4200131


This is really beautiful! I usually take tassels off too. I thought I'd take the hangtags off, but now I enjoy them.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> My September is PCE purchase to squeeze in under the wire.
> 
> My planned purchases of my Rose Dinky, leather sequin appliqué tearose Bag charm and light gold Dinky chain.
> View attachment 4200718
> 
> The Rose colour photographs slightly lighter than real life. I think there’s a little mauve mixed in.  The inside is the oxblood colour.
> View attachment 4200748
> 
> It’s quite lovely and so pretty with the chain strap which is matte, not shiny. I also have a Dinky 24 and while the new addition is smaller, it will easily hold a phone, card case and perfume and lipstick. Plus tissues and maybe a candy or two!
> View attachment 4200729
> 
> I couldn’t leave without buying this pretty cosmetic bag.  DD took the Beechwood Bloom cosmetic case I bought in the spring to Uni this year so I am happy to find this new pattern.  It’s a great size for my bags.
> View attachment 4200742
> 
> I also brought a bracelet, my first in several years. The clasp was a bit loose so I’ve ordered a new one.
> 
> I’m really happy with all of my purchases. I love the pink I’ve added to my collection. I’m still looking for a pink satchel but my new Dinky should tide me over for now.


That rose is beautiful! It sounds even better with a little mauve. I'm glad you got your new treats in time and love them.


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> These items are so beautiful together!


Thank you CM!  I initially was going to buy “just a charm” (famous last words) but I’ve been admiring the Rose colour. I love it on the Dinky, and there were so many pretty pink pieces in store but no satchel to call my name. The Dinky chain was an excellent buy on the wise advice of @Iamminda and @BeachBagGal and I love how it looks together with the Dinky. The cosmetic case is a replacement and I just thought I’d treat myself to the bracelet. It’s quite sparkly so we will have some fun together.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> That rose is beautiful! It sounds even better with a little mauve. I'm glad you got your new treats in time and love them.


Me, too, TO!  It’s been busy at work and I’ve been too tired to go out in the evening. I was prepared to buy it by phone otherwise. But now that they are safely home, I’m quite enamoured with all my new pieces.


----------



## Crystice

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here she is. 36 Rogue Satchel


This is beautiful! Congrats! I have been debating on a regular size and the 36 satchel. How do you like it?


----------



## branbran1984

metallic market Parker with rivets!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4200860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metallic market Parker with rivets!


This is beautiful! I've never seen this one!


----------



## 2cello

My upside down PCE buy


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4200860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metallic market Parker with rivets!


Congrats! This Parker is special. I love the rivets. Enjoy.



2cello said:


> View attachment 4201064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My upside down PCE buy


Congrats! Love Coach sequins. Enjoy.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> My September is PCE purchase to squeeze in under the wire.
> 
> My planned purchases of my Rose Dinky, leather sequin appliqué tearose Bag charm and light gold Dinky chain.
> View attachment 4200718
> 
> The Rose colour photographs slightly lighter than real life. I think there’s a little mauve mixed in.  The inside is the oxblood colour.
> View attachment 4200748
> 
> It’s quite lovely and so pretty with the chain strap which is matte, not shiny. I also have a Dinky 24 and while the new addition is smaller, it will easily hold a phone, card case and perfume and lipstick. Plus tissues and maybe a candy or two!
> View attachment 4200729
> 
> I couldn’t leave without buying this pretty cosmetic bag.  DD took the Beechwood Bloom cosmetic case I bought in the spring to Uni this year so I am happy to find this new pattern.  It’s a great size for my bags.
> View attachment 4200742
> 
> I also brought a bracelet, my first in several years. The clasp was a bit loose so I’ve ordered a new one.
> 
> I’m really happy with all of my purchases. I love the pink I’ve added to my collection. I’m still looking for a pink satchel but my new Dinky should tide me over for now.


You got some really pretty things, ml! That pink is so gorgeous! [emoji7] it all complements the others beautifully. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> DH just got me this for my birthday [emoji813] Finally a heather gray bag for work and my first Cooper.


Hubby did great!  Happy birthday! [emoji257] [emoji256] [emoji258] [emoji255]


----------



## katev

holiday123 said:


> DH just got me this for my birthday  Finally a heather gray bag for work and my first Cooper.



Gorgeous, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> You got some really pretty things, ml! That pink is so gorgeous! [emoji7] it all complements the others beautifully. Congrats!


Thanks, C!  I was pleased with how everything all came together.  I love the pink.  My roses cosmetic bag will look nice inside my bags.  Coach had the most beautiful scarf with the roses pattern which I also liked, but I tried to show some restraint.   Maybe the next PCE?


----------



## Goofydes

Had to go to the outlet mall to return a few things and thought I would pop into the Coach store and good thing I did! They had a ton of Dark Fairy Tale stuff and I snagged the purple rogue and the Grumpy charm. They were 50% off, then I got another 20% off for spending over $200. I paid less than $300 for both.


----------



## SEWDimples

Goofydes said:


> Had to go to the outlet mall to return a few things and thought I would pop into the Coach store and good thing I did! They had a ton of Dark Fairy Tale stuff and I snagged the purple rogue and the Grumpy charm. They were 50% off, then I got another 20% off for spending over $200. I paid less than $300 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201844


Congrats! Love the color and what a great deal.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Goofydes said:


> Had to go to the outlet mall to return a few things and thought I would pop into the Coach store and good thing I did! They had a ton of Dark Fairy Tale stuff and I snagged the purple rogue and the Grumpy charm. They were 50% off, then I got another 20% off for spending over $200. I paid less than $300 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201844



Wow what a deal! [emoji173]️ that purple.


----------



## Teagaggle

Goofydes said:


> Had to go to the outlet mall to return a few things and thought I would pop into the Coach store and good thing I did! They had a ton of Dark Fairy Tale stuff and I snagged the purple rogue and the Grumpy charm. They were 50% off, then I got another 20% off for spending over $200. I paid less than $300 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201844


Awesome score! This is a perfect example of why I've stopped paying full price for Coach. Enjoy your new gems!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My little cutie from the last FOS. The Large Wristlet 19 in True Red with gold hardware. I wait to take all the wrapping off till I use it.


----------



## BagLadyT

I got this in today from a Macy’s sale. Have to say I’m more excited about this bag than the red Gucci Soho I just purchased a few weeks ago!


----------



## purseprincess119

Goofydes said:


> Had to go to the outlet mall to return a few things and thought I would pop into the Coach store and good thing I did! They had a ton of Dark Fairy Tale stuff and I snagged the purple rogue and the Grumpy charm. They were 50% off, then I got another 20% off for spending over $200. I paid less than $300 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201844


Which outlet was this at? Mine doesn’t get the rogues and I’ve been dying for the purple one.


----------



## Goofydes

purseprincess119 said:


> Which outlet was this at? Mine doesn’t get the rogues and I’ve been dying for the purple one.


Ontario Mills in California. They had one left as far as I could tell.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4202520
> View attachment 4202518
> View attachment 4202519
> 
> I got this in today from a Macy’s sale. Have to say I’m more excited about this bag than the red Gucci Soho I just purchased a few weeks ago!



Love this bag! I was debating buying this one.


----------



## BagLadyT

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag! I was debating buying this one.



I’ve been wanting a small leopard print bag for so long now and when I saw it was on sale I couldn’t pass it up!


----------



## mama23boys

I was near the outlet yesterday so I decided to take a peek. I found a 1941 Soho crossbody which would be excellent as a grab n go clutch.
 The weird thing is, the one they had out in the deletes section was missing the long strap and also had a metal fob, so I asked if they had another one, the SA quickly said no but he would give me 10% off of that one if I wanted it. I said if I decide to purchase then I would request them to order a new one, he said ok and then walked over to another SA. Before I knew it she walked out from the back with another soho crossbody and handed it to me. Why would they hide the fact that they have more stock? Bizarre and definitely left a bad taste.
Anyway, I love this color and it feels quite substantial.


----------



## LaVisioneer

mama23boys said:


> View attachment 4203232
> View attachment 4203233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was near the outlet yesterday so I decided to take a peek. I found a 1941 Soho crossbody which would be excellent as a grab n go clutch.
> The weird thing is, the one they had out in the deletes section was missing the long strap and also had a metal fob, so I asked if they had another one, the SA quickly said no but he would give me 10% off of that one if I wanted it. I said if I decide to purchase then I would request them to order a new one, he said ok and then walked over to another SA. Before I knew it she walked out from the back with another soho crossbody and handed it to me. Why would they hide the fact that they have more stock? Bizarre and definitely left a bad taste.
> Anyway, I love this color and it feels quite substantial.



Weird...Who would want a brand new bag without a strap or hangtag...? And for only $10 off? They are on FOS right now for $100. 

Nice bag though


----------



## mama23boys

LaVisioneer said:


> Weird...Who would want a brand new bag without a strap or hangtag...? And for only $10 off? They are on FOS right now for $100.
> 
> Nice bag though


Thank you.
 That was my thought too. I almost didn’t buy it after all that, but the color is just so nice irl and really wanted something in bordeaux. It was $100 in store too..


----------



## elvisfan4life

LaVisioneer said:


> Weird...Who would want a brand new bag without a strap or hangtag...? And for only $10 off? They are on FOS right now for $100.
> 
> Nice bag though


What does FOS mean?


----------



## Syren

BagLadyT said:


> I got this in today from a Macy’s sale. Have to say I’m more excited about this bag than the red Gucci Soho I just purchased a few weeks ago!


 Congrats!  We are bag twins I also bought this one from Macy’s haha I used it this past weekend and it was such a great size, love the 2 outside slip pockets, great for my phone. 

I hope you’ll love it as much as I love mine!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Thanks, C!  I was pleased with how everything all came together.  I love the pink.  My roses cosmetic bag will look nice inside my bags.  Coach had the most beautiful scarf with the roses pattern which I also liked, but I tried to show some restraint.  [emoji38] Maybe the next PCE?


Yes, hopefully you can get it then. Or even better, during SAS. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Goofydes said:


> Had to go to the outlet mall to return a few things and thought I would pop into the Coach store and good thing I did! They had a ton of Dark Fairy Tale stuff and I snagged the purple rogue and the Grumpy charm. They were 50% off, then I got another 20% off for spending over $200. I paid less than $300 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201844


Awesome score! That's such a pretty purple. Congrats!


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> What does FOS mean?


Factory Online Sale. It's the online outlet.


----------



## carterazo

NM


----------



## mama23boys

carterazo said:


> Yes, hopefully you can get it then. Or even better, during SAS. [emoji41]


Silly question - What’s SAS?


----------



## whateve

mama23boys said:


> Silly question - What’s SAS?


semi annual sale.


----------



## BagLadyT

Syren said:


> Congrats!  We are bag twins I also bought this one from Macy’s haha I used it this past weekend and it was such a great size, love the 2 outside slip pockets, great for my phone.
> 
> I hope you’ll love it as much as I love mine!



Yes, I absolutely love the convenience of the outside pockets!


----------



## holiday123

Jasper duffle 20. Weird smell from the dye, gotta air it out. Love the size! Is it too similar to my saddle 23? Both are easy to carry bags...


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Jasper duffle 20. Weird smell from the dye, gotta air it out. Love the size! Is it too similar to my saddle 23? Both are easy to carry bags...


I don't think they are too similar. One is a flap bag. The saddle looks burnished, the duffle not. One is pebbled, the other is smooth.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I don't think they are too similar. One is a flap bag. The saddle looks burnished, the duffle not. One is pebbled, the other is smooth.


 I mean I can always talk myself into another bag lol but a little reasoning is always helpful


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I mean I can always talk myself into another bag lol but a little reasoning is always helpful


The duffle is gorgeous! I have too many small duffles already.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Jasper duffle 20. Weird smell from the dye, gotta air it out. Love the size! Is it too similar to my saddle 23? Both are easy to carry bags...



Looks like a nice deep red! [emoji173]️


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> The duffle is gorgeous! I have too many small duffles already.


I was really hoping not to love it but it's a keeper. I only have the larger turnlock duffle so this will be a great crossbody for me.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks like a nice deep red! [emoji173]️


Yes it's definitely a true red


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Jasper duffle 20. Weird smell from the dye, gotta air it out. Love the size! Is it too similar to my saddle 23? Both are easy to carry bags...


Beautiful reds! I don't think they're too similar if you love to wear red, love the styles and will wear them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> My September is PCE purchase to squeeze in under the wire.
> 
> My planned purchases of my Rose Dinky, leather sequin appliqué tearose Bag charm and light gold Dinky chain.
> View attachment 4200718
> 
> The Rose colour photographs slightly lighter than real life. I think there’s a little mauve mixed in.  The inside is the oxblood colour.
> View attachment 4200748
> 
> It’s quite lovely and so pretty with the chain strap which is matte, not shiny. I also have a Dinky 24 and while the new addition is smaller, it will easily hold a phone, card case and perfume and lipstick. Plus tissues and maybe a candy or two!
> View attachment 4200729
> 
> I couldn’t leave without buying this pretty cosmetic bag.  DD took the Beechwood Bloom cosmetic case I bought in the spring to Uni this year so I am happy to find this new pattern.  It’s a great size for my bags.
> View attachment 4200742
> 
> I also brought a bracelet, my first in several years. The clasp was a bit loose so I’ve ordered a new one.
> 
> I’m really happy with all of my purchases. I love the pink I’ve added to my collection. I’m still looking for a pink satchel but my new Dinky should tide me over for now.


All are so beautiful.  Especially the beautiful pink!


----------



## mama23boys

whateve said:


> semi annual sale.


Duh! Thank You!


----------



## whateve

mama23boys said:


> Duh! Thank You!


When I first joined this forum, there were a bunch of acronyms people used. I was completely confused.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Emma from last week’s FOS. I like it more Han I thought I would. The leather is amazing for the price I got it for. My only complaint is that the snake print on the handles and strap is pixelated if you look close. But for $100, I will live with it.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Yes, hopefully you can get it then. Or even better, during SAS. [emoji41]


Oh yes, that's a good idea!  (I have my eye on the black Rogue with rivets as well!)


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> All are so beautiful.  Especially the beautiful pink!


Thank you, Sunshine mama!  I love pinks and am thrilled to be starting off my pink collection with this lovely Rose Dinky.  I've waited a long time for this colour and I'm going to really enjoy carrying it!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> My little cutie from the last FOS. The Large Wristlet 19 in True Red with gold hardware. I wait to take all the wrapping off till I use it.
> View attachment 4202407


Gorgeous!  I love this size!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Sunshine mama!  I love pinks and am thrilled to be starting off my pink collection with this lovely Rose Dinky.  I've waited a long time for this colour and I'm going to really enjoy carrying it!


I love this new rose color on the Dinky and I love the name of the color also. I'm gonna have to visit the store to see this color! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this new rose color on the Dinky and I love the name of the color also. I'm gonna have to visit the store to see this color! I'm so happy for you!


Thank you very much, you are very kind.  There are pso many beautiful items in the Coach stores right now.  You will have lots of fun when you go.  I find it's really hard to stay focused and stick to my list.  I really felt like I was running around a bit, I was so excited.


----------



## carterazo

mama23boys said:


> Duh! Thank You!


Don't worry. It took me a while to figure out, too. [emoji5] 





whateve said:


> When I first joined this forum, there were a bunch of acronyms people used. I was completely confused.


Same here! [emoji28]


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> When I first joined this forum, there were a bunch of acronyms people used. I was completely confused.


I still have that issue with newer acronyms. Now I've learned to google them.


----------



## SEWDimples

My Prussian Black/Blue Rogue in regular size.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Just called my outlet to see if they had any Dark Fairytale and she said no but sometime in Nov they will be getting Wizard of Oz?  Has anyone heard anything about this line?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

musiclover said:


> Thank you very much, you are very kind.  There are pso many beautiful items in the Coach stores right now.  You will have lots of fun when you go.  I find it's really hard to stay focused and stick to my list.  I really felt like I was running around a bit, I was so excited.


What does PSO stand for?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BaguetteBlonde said:


> What does PSO stand for?


I may be wrong but I thought she was trying to say "so" .Lol!!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Sunshine mama said:


> I may be wrong but I thought she was trying to say "so" .Lol!!


I was hoping for a new sale


----------



## Winterfell5

SEWDimples said:


> My Prussian Black/Blue Rogue in regular size.
> 
> View attachment 4203696


Congrats on getting this beautiful bag!! This Rogue is still my favorite out of all the Rogues I've seen.  Unfortunately, I missed out on it.    You were very lucky to find one again.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Just called my outlet to see if they had any Dark Fairytale and she said no but sometime in Nov they will be getting Wizard of Oz?  Has anyone heard anything about this line?


Yes. My SA sent me some pictures when Coach had their managers meeting (for lack of a better word). I don't think I have the pics anymore but let me check. I have my eye on a sweater.

Sorry, I no longer have the pics. From what I remember there were SLGs, bag charms two w sweaters that I could see (one with ruby shoes and thr other with the wicked witch's hands) and some bags. I think one style was the Sierra finished like the glitter ruby shoes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes. My SA sent me some pictures when Coach had their managers meeting (for lack of a better word). I don't think I have the pics anymore but let me check. I have my eye on a sweater.
> 
> Sorry, I no longer have the pics. From what I remember there were SLGs, bag charms two w sweaters that I could see (one with ruby shoes and thr other with the wicked witch's hands) and some bags. I think one style was the Sierra finished like the glitter ruby shoes.



Oooo Wizard of Oz would be fun!!! I hope Toto shows up!


----------



## YuYu90

I just purchased this Rogue 25 from the Keith Haring collaboration at my outlet  I also got a bag charm from the dark fairy tale collection. I think they work well together. Unfortunately my outlet didn't have any of the purple rogues.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes. My SA sent me some pictures when Coach had their managers meeting (for lack of a better word). I don't think I have the pics anymore but let me check. I have my eye on a sweater.
> 
> Sorry, I no longer have the pics. From what I remember there were SLGs, bag charms two w sweaters that I could see (one with ruby shoes and thr other with the wicked witch's hands) and some bags. I think one style was the Sierra finished like the glitter ruby shoes.





BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo Wizard of Oz would be fun!!! I hope Toto shows up!


She emailed the pics to me again.


----------



## Crystice

Satcheldoll said:


> She emailed the pics to me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204455
> View attachment 4204457
> View attachment 4204459
> View attachment 4204461
> View attachment 4204463
> View attachment 4204465
> View attachment 4204467
> View attachment 4204469
> View attachment 4204470


That is cool! Who doesn’t love wizard of oz?


----------



## TheBlonde

Satcheldoll said:


> She emailed the pics to me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204455
> View attachment 4204457
> View attachment 4204459
> View attachment 4204461
> View attachment 4204463
> View attachment 4204465
> View attachment 4204467
> View attachment 4204469
> View attachment 4204470


OMG! Those bag charms are adorable! I love the bear dressed up as the lion.


----------



## Bagmedic

YuYu90 said:


> I just purchased this Rogue 25 from the Keith Haring collaboration at my outlet  I also got a bag charm from the dark fairy tale collection. I think they work well together. Unfortunately my outlet didn't have any of the purple rogues.


I have wanted this rogue, too.  I saw it on the FP site as out of stock but you could be notified if available.  Maybe I can see if my outlet can order.  Can I ask what discount you got at outlet?  Was your's in good condition? TIA!


----------



## Bagmedic

TheBlonde said:


> OMG! Those bag charms are adorable! I love the bear dressed up as the lion.


They're getting a lot of mileage out those bears!


----------



## SEWDimples

Crystice said:


> That is cool! Who doesn’t love wizard of oz?


Right! Very cool collection.



TheBlonde said:


> OMG! Those bag charms are adorable! I love the bear dressed up as the lion.


I love the bears and now need the lion.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Satcheldoll said:


> She emailed the pics to me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204455
> View attachment 4204457
> View attachment 4204459
> View attachment 4204461
> View attachment 4204463
> View attachment 4204465
> View attachment 4204467
> View attachment 4204469
> View attachment 4204470



The little bear charms look cute! On the table what is the flat charm on the left?


----------



## Satcheldoll

BeachBagGal said:


> The little bear charms look cute! On the table what is the flat charm on the left?


Which picture?


----------



## CoachMaven

Oh this looks like an interesting collaboration!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> The little bear charms look cute! On the table what is the flat charm on the left?



3rd one down, on the table in front of the 3 sig items (one is a backpack). The other one looks like the witches’ green hand and the other is a heart with a clock? Hard to tell.


----------



## Satcheldoll

BeachBagGal said:


> 3rd one down, on the table in front of the 3 sig items (one is a backpack). The other one looks like the witches’ green hand and the other is a heart with a clock? Hard to tell.


Hmm... good question. I also can't tell what it is.


----------



## musiclover

BaguetteBlonde said:


> What does PSO stand for?





Sunshine mama said:


> I may be wrong but I thought she was trying to say "so" .Lol!!


Thank you, Sunshine mama!  It was an unfortunate typing error.  I do try to proofread everything through again but that one slipped past me. My apologies.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Satcheldoll said:


> Hmm... good question. I also can't tell what it is.



[emoji848]. Okay. Curious now.


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji848]. Okay. Curious now.





Satcheldoll said:


> Hmm... good question. I also can't tell what it is.



It’s the Cowardly Lion’s badge of courage!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4204697


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sarah03 said:


> It’s the Cowardly Lion’s badge of courage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204697


Good catch! I haven't watched the movie in years.


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> She emailed the pics to me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204455
> View attachment 4204457
> View attachment 4204459
> View attachment 4204461
> View attachment 4204463
> View attachment 4204465
> View attachment 4204467
> View attachment 4204469
> View attachment 4204470


I'm a Leo so I NEED that lion!


----------



## oluchika

Well I guess I just wasn't meant to own this bag. I reordered from coach this time and asked for gift wrapping hoping that the packaging would be better. It was but I also received what looked like was a return. Packaging was fine until I noticed that the dust bag was dirty which is weird since it was packaged inside the black coach box. Then I noticed handle imprints on the front, what looks like adhesive residue from a sticker on the front of the bag (you can feel the tackiness), scratches on the both feet ends and on the leather on the bottom.

I know I bought the Cooper on sale but still the bag cost over $500! I'm extremely disappointed  What if I was actually gifting this to someone?! I'm not going to chance ordering again so looks like both bag are being returned.


----------



## Syren

Oh no. I am in trouble [emoji23] I will need many of the Oz charms!  The little stuffed lion charm will be mine!


----------



## YuYu90

Bagmedic said:


> I have wanted this rogue, too.  I saw it on the FP site as out of stock but you could be notified if available.  Maybe I can see if my outlet can order.  Can I ask what discount you got at outlet?  Was your's in good condition? TIA!


Mine was in good condition but the other one there had a scratch. It was 50%off plus an additional 20% off


----------



## whateve

oluchika said:


> Well I guess I just wasn't meant to own this bag. I reordered from coach this time and asked for gift wrapping hoping that the packaging would be better. It was but I also received what looked like was a return. Packaging was fine until I noticed that the dust bag was dirty which is weird since it was packaged inside the black coach box. Then I noticed handle imprints on the front, what looks like adhesive residue from a sticker on the front of the bag (you can feel the tackiness), scratches on the both feet ends and on the leather on the bottom.
> 
> I know I bought the Cooper on sale but still the bag cost over $500! I'm extremely disappointed  What if I was actually gifting this to someone?! I'm not going to chance ordering again so looks like both bag are being returned.


That's a shame!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Satcheldoll said:


> She emailed the pics to me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204455
> View attachment 4204457
> View attachment 4204459
> View attachment 4204461
> View attachment 4204463
> View attachment 4204465
> View attachment 4204467
> View attachment 4204469
> View attachment 4204470


Thanks for posting, I love the Cowardly Line charm.  I collect the bear charms (as my avatar shows) !!


----------



## holiday123

oluchika said:


> Well I guess I just wasn't meant to own this bag. I reordered from coach this time and asked for gift wrapping hoping that the packaging would be better. It was but I also received what looked like was a return. Packaging was fine until I noticed that the dust bag was dirty which is weird since it was packaged inside the black coach box. Then I noticed handle imprints on the front, what looks like adhesive residue from a sticker on the front of the bag (you can feel the tackiness), scratches on the both feet ends and on the leather on the bottom.
> 
> I know I bought the Cooper on sale but still the bag cost over $500! I'm extremely disappointed  What if I was actually gifting this to someone?! I'm not going to chance ordering again so looks like both bag are being returned.


Oh no, that's awful. I don't understand why they aren't more careful and the scratches on the feet :/


----------



## TheBlonde

oluchika said:


> Well I guess I just wasn't meant to own this bag. I reordered from coach this time and asked for gift wrapping hoping that the packaging would be better. It was but I also received what looked like was a return. Packaging was fine until I noticed that the dust bag was dirty which is weird since it was packaged inside the black coach box. Then I noticed handle imprints on the front, what looks like adhesive residue from a sticker on the front of the bag (you can feel the tackiness), scratches on the both feet ends and on the leather on the bottom.
> 
> I know I bought the Cooper on sale but still the bag cost over $500! I'm extremely disappointed  What if I was actually gifting this to someone?! I'm not going to chance ordering again so looks like both bag are being returned.


WOW! That is ridiculous. You must be so disappointed! I had a problem too and it seems like their process for returned bags needs work. If it was me I would contact them to complain. They may do something for you, such as a gift card, for your trouble. In the event that you decide to give them another chance in the future.


----------



## meepabeep

I went to the outlet today,  because I was compelled, lol. There were quite a few FP deletes, 50-70% off. I wanted pretty much all of them, but came home with a heather grey Crossbody Clutch w/ Prairie Rivets ($70% off). 2 bags exited the closet, even though it wasn't terribly expensive.


----------



## SEWDimples

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Thanks for posting, I love the Cowardly Line charm.  I collect the bear charms (as my avatar shows) !!


Me too,both the large and small ones.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Me too,both the large and small ones.



I will absolutely need the little stuffed lion charm!  I have a Keith Haring bear charms and it’s one of my favs [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> It’s the Cowardly Lion’s badge of courage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204697



Nice! [emoji1303]


----------



## Syren

Stopped by my outlet to look for a charm I want, no luck but found this fun graffiti large pouch / wristlet. 70% off plus extra 20% about $50. I love the bright colors and how unique it is. I no longer have access to FOS so this pouch may be old news [emoji23] I plan on using it in my larger bags to hold odds and ends but will also use it with my gold chain strap attached as a fun slim crossbody!


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> Stopped by my outlet to look for a charm I want, no luck but found this fun graffiti large pouch / wristlet. 70% off plus extra 20% about $50. I love the bright colors and how unique it is. I no longer have access to FOS so this pouch may be old news [emoji23] I plan on using it in my larger bags to hold odds and ends but will also use it with my gold chain strap attached as a fun slim crossbody!
> View attachment 4205491
> 
> View attachment 4205494



Nice find—there is a little dark fairy tale vibe about this piece, at least to me, lol.  Enjoy


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm apprehensive about checking out my outlet, they never seem to have anything good....but everyone is finding some really cute things!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> Stopped by my outlet to look for a charm I want, no luck but found this fun graffiti large pouch / wristlet. 70% off plus extra 20% about $50. I love the bright colors and how unique it is. I no longer have access to FOS so this pouch may be old news [emoji23] I plan on using it in my larger bags to hold odds and ends but will also use it with my gold chain strap attached as a fun slim crossbody!
> View attachment 4205491
> 
> View attachment 4205494



The graffiti is cute. It was either this sale or last sale this was introduced on FOS. I like it with the gold chain. Let me know what you think about it using it as a small bag. I was eyeing some large wristlets like this on FOS and was thinking of the same idea.


----------



## anabg

I got these 2 items from the sale.  I hope the snakeskin doesn't have to be babied. My fiance also bought a wallet and my son got the gummy bear vandal t-shirt in black.


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> Nice find—there is a little dark fairy tale vibe about this piece, at least to me, lol.  Enjoy



I can see it [emoji1] I don’t know if there were many other styles like this, there was a black version of this pouch that had glitter cherries. 

I love the different pieces the outlet puts out. They seem to be a little more whimsical than the boutique pieces.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> The graffiti is cute. It was either this sale or last sale this was introduced on FOS. I like it with the gold chain. Let me know what you think about it using it as a small bag. I was eyeing some large wristlets like this on FOS and was thinking of the same idea.



Inside has a small zip pocket, a slip pocket that buttons and has 8 cc slots. So I will use it without a wallet or card case.  It also doesn’t have just a seamed bottom, but another piece of canvas about an inch wide giving it a little width. I love the larger size wristlets!  I’m going to bring it to work tomorrow in my Rogue and then leave the rogue when I go to lunch and just bring this on the chain. I’ll let you know [emoji1]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> Inside has a small zip pocket, a slip pocket that buttons and has 8 cc slots. So I will use it without a wallet or card case.  It also doesn’t have just a seamed bottom, but another piece of canvas about an inch wide giving it a little width. I love the larger size wristlets!  I’m going to bring it to work tomorrow in my Rogue and then leave the rogue when I go to lunch and just bring this on the chain. I’ll let you know [emoji1]



Sounds roomier than I thought. Will you post a pic of the inside filled and empty. Tia!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

My PCE buy came in today. I squealed when I opened it. It’s even prettier in person.


----------



## tealocean

oluchika said:


> Well I guess I just wasn't meant to own this bag. I reordered from coach this time and asked for gift wrapping hoping that the packaging would be better. It was but I also received what looked like was a return. Packaging was fine until I noticed that the dust bag was dirty which is weird since it was packaged inside the black coach box. Then I noticed handle imprints on the front, what looks like adhesive residue from a sticker on the front of the bag (you can feel the tackiness), scratches on the both feet ends and on the leather on the bottom.
> 
> I know I bought the Cooper on sale but still the bag cost over $500! I'm extremely disappointed  What if I was actually gifting this to someone?! I'm not going to chance ordering again so looks like both bag are being returned.


This is a shame.   I hope you find a good one later.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Sounds roomier than I thought. Will you post a pic of the inside filled and empty. Tia!



I will later today!  And I’ll update with how it worked for my lunch outing [emoji1]


----------



## KermitSF

Sarah03 said:


> It’s the Cowardly Lion’s badge of courage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204697


The clock in the heart is the tin man's badge. His chest is hollow


----------



## gr8onteej

My recent purchases-Page 27, Duffle 20, Happy bag charm, shark tattoo bag charm and flap card case.  


	

		
			
		

		
	
.  I love the color of the duffle (jasper) but the bag is not wowing me.
More of the flap card case.  Works so well with my smaller bags.


----------



## OperaCake

Finally decided to buy this one with 30% discount code. I asked Coach to ship this in a gift box and it arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## CoachMaven

OperaCake said:


> Finally decided to buy this one with 30% discount code. I asked Coach to ship this in a gift box and it arrived in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 4206274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206275
> 
> View attachment 4206276
> 
> View attachment 4206277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206278
> 
> View attachment 4206279


This is still my favorite Parker of them all. So pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

OperaCake said:


> Finally decided to buy this one with 30% discount code. I asked Coach to ship this in a gift box and it arrived in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 4206274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206275
> 
> View attachment 4206276
> 
> View attachment 4206277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206278
> 
> View attachment 4206279


Congrats! This is a Beautiful bag. I have the all black version. Enjoy.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Sounds roomier than I thought. Will you post a pic of the inside filled and empty. Tia!








Here is what I had in my pouch today when I used it as crossbody bag: sunglasses, 2 lipsticks, hair tie, floss [emoji23], car key fob in zipped pocket, cards, and cash in the buttoned pocket behind the cards, and phone not pictured because I used it to take pics. If I didn’t have the sunglasses case it fits a Small Wristlet instead. It was perfect for running out to lunch on break from work!  It’s nice and slim and stays close to my body and easy to get in and out of.  The wristlet strap isn’t detachable so I clipped the end to the other side and had it facing inside towards my body. If I find myself never using the wristlet strap (which I probably won’t as I wouldn’t hand carry a Wristlet this size) I may cut it off lol

It’s about 10” x 6” x 1.5”. I wouldn’t hesitate to grab another one of these, I’d really like a brown signature version [emoji1]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4206414
> View attachment 4206415
> View attachment 4206417
> 
> 
> Here is what I had in my pouch today when I used it as crossbody bag: sunglasses, 2 lipsticks, hair tie, floss [emoji23], car key fob in zipped pocket, cards, and cash in the buttoned pocket behind the cards, and phone not pictured because I used it to take pics. If I didn’t have the sunglasses case it fits a Small Wristlet instead. It was perfect for running out to lunch on break from work!  It’s nice and slim and stays close to my body and easy to get in and out of.  The wristlet strap isn’t detachable so I clipped the end to the other side and had it facing inside towards my body. If I find myself never using the wristlet strap (which I probably won’t as I wouldn’t hand carry a Wristlet this size) I may cut it off lol
> 
> It’s about 10” x 6” x 1.5”. I wouldn’t hesitate to grab another one of these, I’d really like a brown signature version [emoji1]



Cool thanks! Yes, it does hold more than I thought. I was thinking it was thinner than that. Might have to pick one up in a fun color to wear crossbody.


----------



## wintotty

My new Parker


----------



## Teagaggle

wintotty said:


> My new Parker


Beautiful! Have they changed the exterior back pocket at all? Was hoping they'd modify to a full length slip pocket.


----------



## BeachBagGal

wintotty said:


> My new Parker



Sooo pretty!


----------



## mama23boys

I’ve been (im)patiently waiting for this delivery all week. I  this color!


----------



## Lucylu29

My never been used navy City bag made in 1997. It even came with the original stuffing inside and a Coach booklet and registration card. I'm absolutely smitten with this bag!


----------



## Winterfell5

Lucylu29 said:


> My never been used navy City bag made in 1997. It even came with the original stuffing inside and a Coach booklet and registration card. I'm absolutely smitten with this bag!
> View attachment 4206590


I have my original City bag, but it's "mahogany', a very rich brown.  Classic Coach.


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> My new Parker


Congrats! Love the Parker. Enjoy.



mama23boys said:


> View attachment 4206576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been (im)patiently waiting for this delivery all week. I  this color!


Congrats! Beautiful color, especially with the brass hardware. Enjoy.



Lucylu29 said:


> My never been used navy City bag made in 1997. It even came with the original stuffing inside and a Coach booklet and registration card. I'm absolutely smitten with this bag!
> View attachment 4206590


Wow, it looks amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Lucylu29

Winterfell5 said:


> I have my original City bag, but it's "mahogany', a very rich brown.  Classic Coach.



I love the mahogany color on vintage Coach. I was watching a mahogany City yesterday on eBay but I got distracted and missed out on it [emoji30]


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the Parker. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Congrats! Beautiful color, especially with the brass hardware. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Wow, it looks amazing. Congrats.



It's the best feeling to get a bag this old that's never been worn!


----------



## CoachMaven

Lucylu29 said:


> My never been used navy City bag made in 1997. It even came with the original stuffing inside and a Coach booklet and registration card. I'm absolutely smitten with this bag!
> View attachment 4206590


Wow! That is an amazing find! I found a 1996 Willis in Navy this summer for a ridiculously low price at an antiques mall, and while it is amazing shape, it has been worn. I would love to find a city bag in black like this. If anyone finds one out there, let me know!


----------



## tealocean

mama23boys said:


> View attachment 4206576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been (im)patiently waiting for this delivery all week. I  this color!


Beautiful! Is this denim?


----------



## mama23boys

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! Is this denim?


Thank you! Yes, it’s denim. I’m really pleased with the quality.


----------



## mama23boys

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Beautiful color, especially with the brass hardware. Enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Lucylu29 said:


> My never been used navy City bag made in 1997. It even came with the original stuffing inside and a Coach booklet and registration card. I'm absolutely smitten with this bag!
> View attachment 4206590



Congrats on this beauty.  How amazing you found this unused and pristine .  I think the City Bag looks especially beautiful in Navy.


----------



## mama23boys

Lucylu29 said:


> My never been used navy City bag made in 1997. It even came with the original stuffing inside and a Coach booklet and registration card. I'm absolutely smitten with this bag!
> View attachment 4206590


Great find!


----------



## eleanors36

Lucylu29 said:


> My never been used navy City bag made in 1997. It even came with the original stuffing inside and a Coach booklet and registration card. I'm absolutely smitten with this bag!
> View attachment 4206590


This was one of my favorite Coach bags of all time.  What a wonderful score!


----------



## Lucylu29

CoachMaven said:


> Wow! That is an amazing find! I found a 1996 Willis in Navy this summer for a ridiculously low price at an antiques mall, and while it is amazing shape, it has been worn. I would love to find a city bag in black like this. If anyone finds one out there, let me know!


I've seen black ones on eBay. Some of them look to be in pretty good shape. The style number is 9790. 



Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty.  How amazing you found this unused and pristine .  I think the City Bag looks especially beautiful in Navy.


Thanks! I do love the navy color. 



mama23boys said:


> Great find!


Thanks!



eleanors36 said:


> This was one of my favorite Coach bags of all time.  What a wonderful score!


It really is a great bag. I think it's the perfect size, not too big or not too small, and with plenty of pockets. And it's easy to carry. I always wished that Coach would have made a 1941 version of this bag, but you can't beat the vintage quality!


----------



## eleanors36

Lucylu29 said:


> It really is a great bag. I think it's the perfect size, not too big or not too small, and with plenty of pockets. And it's easy to carry. I always wished that Coach would have made a 1941 version of this bag, but you can't beat the vintage quality!


I really hope Coach would do this too.  I prefer the turnlock on the front rather than that saddle bag flap.  Oh well.  I look at vintage ones occasionally.


----------



## houseof999

Lucylu29 said:


> I've seen black ones on eBay. Some of them look to be in pretty good shape. The style number is 9790.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I do love the navy color.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> It really is a great bag. I think it's the perfect size, not too big or not too small, and with plenty of pockets. And it's easy to carry. I always wished that Coach would have made a 1941 version of this bag, but you can't beat the vintage quality!





eleanors36 said:


> I really hope Coach would do this too.  I prefer the turnlock on the front rather than that saddle bag flap.  Oh well.  I look at vintage ones occasionally.


Not City bag but my SA told me there's a Bandana Willis coming out next year. I can't recall what type of leather it has.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Not City bag but my SA told me there's a Bandana Willis coming out next year. I can't recall what type of leather it has.


At first glance, I read this as Banana Willis!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lucylu29 said:


> My never been used navy City bag made in 1997. It even came with the original stuffing inside and a Coach booklet and registration card. I'm absolutely smitten with this bag!
> View attachment 4206590


Wonderful, enjoy. I love that if one is willing to be patient, there are reasonable new and like new vintage bags out there. I picked up a BT Oliver two years ago, that other than a small scrape, looked essentially unused.
About my 3rd rehab 2 years ago was a moderately distressed BT City that has a great patina that I luv.
Side note to the Coach intern monitering social media: remind the people upstairs we want a vintage reissue. And not the recycled shenanigans you did a few years ago. Edited to add, we can rehab our own bags, tyvm.


----------



## katev

CoachMaven said:


> Wow! That is an amazing find! I found a 1996 Willis in Navy this summer for a ridiculously low price at an antiques mall, and while it is amazing shape, it has been worn. I would love to find a city bag in black like this. If anyone finds one out there, let me know!



I have rehabbed several Willis bags, including a (rare) navy one and they've all come out great; check out the Rehab and Rescue thread in the coach clubhouse for advice about how to rehab your vintage bag.


----------



## eleanors36

houseof999 said:


> Not City bag but my SA told me there's a Bandana Willis coming out next year. I can't recall what type of leather it has.


That's good, but I preferred the City to the Willis.  I love those outside pockets, you know.


----------



## whateve

eleanors36 said:


> That's good, but I preferred the City to the Willis.  I love those outside pockets, you know.


I prefer city to Willis too. When I had a city, it was a little too small for me but now it might work. Willis is a satchel, city is a shoulder bag. Willis hurt my shoulder. I'd like to see a city-like bag with a wider, more comfortable shoulder strap.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> At first glance, I read this as Banana Willis!


Lol [emoji38]! Coach did have a color named Banana (Mickey collection I think) and I might buy if they make a Willis in such a bright yellow color! [emoji169]


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I prefer city to Willis too. When I had a city, it was a little too small for me but now it might work. Willis is a satchel, city is a shoulder bag. Willis hurt my shoulder. I'd like to see a city-like bag with a wider, more comfortable shoulder strap.


Pardon my ignorance, but what's a true Satchel per definition? I thought all my Madison Sutton's are satchels but they don't have flaps. To me Willis and City and both Crossbody bags with flap entry. I also thought true shoulder bags can't be worn crossbody. I need some clarifications. [emoji846]


----------



## KermitSF

I see vintage coaches around sometimes. Which ones are you looking for? I will keep an eye out.


----------



## barskin

New Grace. What can I say; it was on sale.



Psst. I took the picture of the Grace next to pottery figures that were created by my aunt. I actually used photo spot editing to make the bare breasted woman look, well, less bare breasted.


----------



## CoachMaven

katev said:


> I have rehabbed several Willis bags, including a (rare) navy one and they've all come out great; check out the Rehab and Rescue thread in the coach clubhouse for advice about how to rehab your vintage bag.


The navy Willis is considered rare?? I was so shocked to find it, I am glad I did! I have perused the Rehab thread, the consensus was to dunk it- but I am afraid to do it! I may try to find one I don't care about first for cheap and then use that one as my guinea pig bag, lol!


----------



## katev

CoachMaven said:


> The navy Willis is considered rare?? I was so shocked to find it, I am glad I did! I have perused the Rehab thread, the consensus was to dunk it- but I am afraid to do it! I may try to find one I don't care about first for cheap and then use that one as my guinea pig bag, lol!



I think that the navy willis 9927 is a rather rare, I often see these bags in black, mahogany, and British tan with brass hardware but only rarely in other colors or with silver hardware. I have purchased and rehabbed both a gray/silver and a navy/brass willis in the past, but they are less commonly encountered.

In fact, I hesitated to buy my navy willis because it had a strong smell of cigarette smoke but it was the first navy one that I had seen IRL so I decided to risk it. I had an awful time getting rid of the smell and I put that bag through a lot, including giving it 2 baths and even tying it up in a lingerie bag and running it through the washing machine!

It came out looking great (and eventually I got rid of the smell!) you can see before and after pics at the link below. I wouldn't hesitate to dunk another navy willis in the sink with Dawn dish soap - it will improve the bag immensely. The water will turn bluish but don't panic, they really dyed those vintage bags deeply and you won't notice any color loss.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-out-of-2-leather-bags.796750/#post-23705362


----------



## CoachMaven

katev said:


> I think that the navy willis 9927 is a rather rare, I often see these bags in black, mahogany, and British tan with brass hardware but only rarely in other colors or with silver hardware. I have purchased and rehabbed both a gray/silver and a navy/brass willis in the past, but they are less commonly encountered.
> 
> In fact, I hesitated to buy my navy willis because it had a strong smell of cigarette smoke but it was the first navy one that I had seen IRL so I decided to risk it. I had an awful time getting rid of the smell and I put that bag through a lot, including giving it 2 baths and even tying it up in a lingerie bag and running it through the washing machine!
> 
> It came out looking great (and eventually I got rid of the smell!) you can see before and after pics at the link below. I wouldn't hesitate to dunk another navy willis in the sink with Dawn dish soap - it will improve the bag immensely. The water will turn bluish but don't panic, they really dyed those vintage bags deeply and you won't notice any color loss.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-out-of-2-leather-bags.796750/#post-23705362


Thanks for the tips, it was recommended to dunk it so it would become more supple and absorb moisturizer more effectively, so I know I have to do it, just taking that virgin rehab plunge scares me a bit! I found it at an antiques mall of all places, and got it for $17.50. I was so happy to find a made in the US bag and it looked like the person who owned it may have worn it for a season or two, and then stored it away in a closet, it's in ridiculously great shape for being 22 yrs old.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Lol [emoji38]! Coach did have a color named Banana (Mickey collection I think) and I might buy if they make a Willis in such a bright yellow color! [emoji169]


The Mickey banana is an almost exact match to Legacy sunflower. I have my Mickey hangtag on my sunflower duffle and it looks like it belongs there.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's a true Satchel per definition? I thought all my Madison Sutton's are satchels but they don't have flaps. To me Willis and City and both Crossbody bags with flap entry. I also thought true shoulder bags can't be worn crossbody. I need some clarifications. [emoji846]


In my opinion, a satchel is a bag that can be hand carried. It has nothing to do with having a flap. The Willis is a satchel because it has a handle. The city is a shoulder or crossbody because it can be carried either way. It can't really be hand carried. Most satchels come with a long strap for crossbody or shoulder wear, like the Willis, but not all.


----------



## whateve

barskin said:


> New Grace. What can I say; it was on sale.
> View attachment 4208294
> 
> 
> Psst. I took the picture of the Grace next to pottery figures that were created by my aunt. I actually used photo spot editing to make the bare breasted woman look, well, less bare breasted.


This color! I love it!


----------



## barskin

whateve said:


> This color! I love it!


Thanks. But, you know, the color is actually more of a slate than how it photographed.  I think it's nicer.


----------



## SEWDimples

barskin said:


> New Grace. What can I say; it was on sale.
> View attachment 4208294
> 
> 
> Psst. I took the picture of the Grace next to pottery figures that were created by my aunt. I actually used photo spot editing to make the bare breasted woman look, well, less bare breasted.


Congrats! The bag is beautiful and the crystal bow looks good with this bag. Enjoy.


----------



## lovebags00

Dreamer 21 Tattoo, Wallet and Charms


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My friends outlet haul today. She loves the fp finds at the outlets as I do


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friends outlet haul today. She loves the fp finds at the outlets as I do


Great finds!


----------



## Syren

lovebags00 said:


> Dreamer 21 Tattoo, Wallet and Charms



I love this dreamer!  Congrats!


----------



## lovebags00

Syren said:


> I love this dreamer!  Congrats!


Thank you, the details are just amazing!!


----------



## Syren

lovebags00 said:


> Thank you, the details are just amazing!!



I haven’t seen any of the Chelsea items in person, what do you think of the quality of the printing?  Your dreamer is on my list to watch [emoji7]


----------



## Teagaggle

My newest acquisition...small tattoo dreamer. My mall is a Simon Mall, which participates in a breast cancer fundraiser. Donate $10 (or more) & get a 25% off pass to use at many mall stores, including Coach (no exclusions).
Yes, I did remove all fringe (I should just change my username to "the defringer") but did leave two tassels on front. The details are amazing!
I do dislike the strap & really the new C logo charm as it doesn't appear to be removable & IMO, really interferes with Chelsea's gorgeous detailing.
Thoughts?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> My newest acquisition...small tattoo dreamer. My mall is a Simon Mall, which participates in a breast cancer fundraiser. Donate $10 (or more) & get a 25% off pass to use at many mall stores, including Coach (no exclusions).
> Yes, I did remove all fringe (I should just change my username to "the defringer") but did leave two tassels on front. The details are amazing!
> I do dislike the strap & really the new C logo charm as it doesn't appear to be removable & IMO, really interferes with Chelsea's gorgeous detailing.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 4209642
> View attachment 4209643


I love it! I would try this on everytime I went to my local store. I'm with on defringing.


----------



## lovebags00

Syren said:


> I haven’t seen any of the Chelsea items in person, what do you think of the quality of the printing?  Your dreamer is on my list to watch [emoji7]



It seems like it is well done. I do like that only one side is printed and the other is plain so no worries on rubbing. There are just so many details on every inch of the bag, I could not wait to bring it home. I hated paying FP bc we all know Coach but skulls are a very bad weakness I have.  I am trying to wait it out on the clutch but we will see how that works out. I am not good at waiting since I would rather go ahead and enjoy it now.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> My newest acquisition...small tattoo dreamer. My mall is a Simon Mall, which participates in a breast cancer fundraiser. Donate $10 (or more) & get a 25% off pass to use at many mall stores, including Coach (no exclusions).
> Yes, I did remove all fringe (I should just change my username to "the defringer") but did leave two tassels on front. The details are amazing!
> I do dislike the strap & really the new C logo charm as it doesn't appear to be removable & IMO, really interferes with Chelsea's gorgeous detailing.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 4209642
> View attachment 4209643


I agree that C charm is unnecessary. Can't you push it through the loop? Can you put it inside? I might be tempted to cut it off.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> I agree that C charm is unnecessary. Can't you push it through the loop? Can you put it inside? I might be tempted to cut it off.


OMG, you are in my brain! I can't figure out how to get it undone. There are small slits in the ends but not near big enough to pull the C thru. Not even sure how they got it on there. If anyone knows, let me know...otherwise...snip!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, you are in my brain! I can't figure out how to get it undone. There are small slits in the ends but not near big enough to pull the C thru. Not even sure how they got it on there. If anyone knows, let me know...otherwise...snip!


Maybe you could cut one of the slits bigger to pull it through. That way, you could still put it back on if you wanted to sell later.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> My newest acquisition...small tattoo dreamer. My mall is a Simon Mall, which participates in a breast cancer fundraiser. Donate $10 (or more) & get a 25% off pass to use at many mall stores, including Coach (no exclusions).
> Yes, I did remove all fringe (I should just change my username to "the defringer") but did leave two tassels on front. The details are amazing!
> I do dislike the strap & really the new C logo charm as it doesn't appear to be removable & IMO, really interferes with Chelsea's gorgeous detailing.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 4209642
> View attachment 4209643



What a beauty!


----------



## SEWDimples

My Macy's haul. 

Tea Rose Silk scarf, Rexy flat bag charm and Eau de parfum roll-on.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My Macy's haul.
> 
> Tea Rose Silk scarf, Rexy flat bag charm and Eau de parfum roll-on.
> 
> View attachment 4209862


Love the scarf! How do you like the pafrfum?


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Love the scarf! How do you like the pafrfum?


Thanks. It is good for winter and fall. I prefer the floral in spring and summer.


----------



## Syren

lovebags00 said:


> It seems like it is well done. I do like that only one side is printed and the other is plain so no worries on rubbing. There are just so many details on every inch of the bag, I could not wait to bring it home. I hated paying FP bc we all know Coach but skulls are a very bad weakness I have.  I am trying to wait it out on the clutch but we will see how that works out. I am not good at waiting since I would rather go ahead and enjoy it now.



Thank you for the info!  Agree about skulls, I wish Coach would do more motifs like this lol


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Nothing huge, but I picked this little coin case up at the outlet yesterday. I absolutely love this color and wish they made a bag I like in it.


----------



## tealocean

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Nothing huge, but I picked this little coin case up at the outlet yesterday. I absolutely love this color and wish they made a bag I like in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210927


This is very cute! Do you know the color name?


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

tealocean said:


> This is very cute! Do you know the color name?



The tag says it’s Iris.


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> This is very cute! Do you know the color name?


Very pretty! [emoji175]


----------



## tealocean

ShoeSquirrel said:


> The tag says it’s Iris.


Thank you. So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

wintotty said:


> My new Parker


Congrats! I saw this at the store yesterday and it's beautiful!!!!! I really want this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Sunshine mama!  It was an unfortunate typing error.  I do try to proofread everything through again but that one slipped past me. My apologies.


No worries! I do it even though I proof read it.  I don't know how that happens and I don't want to know(prob getting old. Lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

YuYu90 said:


> I just purchased this Rogue 25 from the Keith Haring collaboration at my outlet  I also got a bag charm from the dark fairy tale collection. I think they work well together. Unfortunately my outlet didn't have any of the purple rogues.


Beautiful! How do you like the charm? Do you find it too heavy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Can someone help please?????????Does anyone know what the red bag is called?????


----------



## Bagmedic

Sunshine mama said:


> Can someone help please?????????Does anyone know what the red bag is called?????


Are you sure it is a bag and not say a cosmetic case of sort?  I'd call an outlet to see if they can tell you but get someone who is more of a manager and knows their stock.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bagmedic said:


> Are you sure it is a bag and not say a cosmetic case of sort?  I'd call an outlet to see if they can tell you but get someone who is more of a manager and knows their stock.


Not sure what it is.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Bagmedic said:


> Are you sure it is a bag and not say a cosmetic case of sort?  I'd call an outlet to see if they can tell you but get someone who is more of a manager and knows their stock.



Agreed, I believe it is either a train case (large cosmetic case with handle) or a large jewelry case.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

My 1st Coach purchase in almost 10 yrs, and it's going to be a return 

I bought the Vandal Gummy Academy Pouch online. But upon receiving it, I was disappointed.

The gummy bear design is really cute with lots of details. But the leather doesn't feel very nice, kind of stiff and plastic. Not what I expected from glovetanned leather.

But I still really like the gummy bear, so I think I'll try to track down the dark camo gummy tote.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Teagaggle said:


> My newest acquisition...small tattoo dreamer. My mall is a Simon Mall, which participates in a breast cancer fundraiser. Donate $10 (or more) & get a 25% off pass to use at many mall stores, including Coach (no exclusions).
> Yes, I did remove all fringe (I should just change my username to "the defringer") but did leave two tassels on front. The details are amazing!
> I do dislike the strap & really the new C logo charm as it doesn't appear to be removable & IMO, really interferes with Chelsea's gorgeous detailing.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 4209642
> View attachment 4209643


Wow. What a beautiful bag!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

lovebags00 said:


> Dreamer 21 Tattoo, Wallet and Charms


Love this dreamer! I'm having a horrible time deciding if I should exchange the leather skull academy pouch for this. Do you happen to have a pic of it with your stuff inside? Would a large phone, keys, card case, and lip gloss fit?


----------



## Teagaggle

Okay, am I crazy or in love??
Ordered this Rogue 17 from Shopbop (great experience & discount). Received today. Literally downsized the items from my soft Borough to this. Amazing,  but if I'm willing to sacrifice a large wallet for a small, I can totally pull this off, or so I'm telling myself because I just love this, it's so dang cute! 
My small Coach trifold wallet can totally go in an exterior pocket or the middle pocket. I could put a card pouch in the middle with my misc rewards cards along with my keys and any other essential cosmetic things. My cell phone fits vertically in the side pocket or horizontally in the center. However, in the winter my cell phone would be in my jacket pocket so that's really not a big deal. Thoughts?


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, am I crazy or in love??
> Ordered this Rogue 17 from Shopbop (great experience & discount). Received today. Literally downsized the items from my soft Borough to this. Amazing,  but if I'm willing to sacrifice a large wallet for a small, I can totally pull this off, or so I'm telling myself because I just love this, it's so dang cute!
> My small Coach trifold wallet can totally go in an exterior pocket or the middle pocket. I could put a card pouch in the middle with my misc rewards cards along with my keys and any other essential cosmetic things. My cell phone fits vertically in the side pocket or horizontally in the center. However, in the winter my cell phone would be in my jacket pocket so that's really not a big deal. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211964
> View attachment 4211965


It's gorgeous! If everything you need fits, then no need to think twice! It's love! [emoji7] It shows full price, how did you get a discount? The sign up 15% off?


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> It's gorgeous! If everything you need fits, then no need to think twice! It's love! [emoji7] It shows full price, how did you get a discount? The sign up 15% off?


They had a promo over the weekend for 20% off up to $500.
This could be a bag charm for the tote I bought last week! 
I tell myself to debate the crossbody clutch in sequin (cheaper) but its essentially just a large wallet. Not sure I could fit keys, some small cosmetic items, etc in the clutch....


----------



## Cookiefiend

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, am I crazy or in love??
> Ordered this Rogue 17 from Shopbop (great experience & discount). Received today. Literally downsized the items from my soft Borough to this. Amazing,  but if I'm willing to sacrifice a large wallet for a small, I can totally pull this off, or so I'm telling myself because I just love this, it's so dang cute!
> My small Coach trifold wallet can totally go in an exterior pocket or the middle pocket. I could put a card pouch in the middle with my misc rewards cards along with my keys and any other essential cosmetic things. My cell phone fits vertically in the side pocket or horizontally in the center. However, in the winter my cell phone would be in my jacket pocket so that's really not a big deal. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211964
> View attachment 4211965



Well *I’m* in love - does that count? [emoji38][emoji6][emoji38] 
It’s beautiful.


----------



## lovebags00

Harley77 said:


> Love this dreamer! I'm having a horrible time deciding if I should exchange the leather skull academy pouch for this. Do you happen to have a pic of it with your stuff inside? Would a large phone, keys, card case, and lip gloss fit?



It is a small bag but holds a lot. Wallet, pouch, iPhone X and keys fit inside without making the bag look any different. I have a toddler and I still find it easy to use and get stuff in and out.


----------



## lovebags00

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, am I crazy or in love??
> Ordered this Rogue 17 from Shopbop (great experience & discount). Received today. Literally downsized the items from my soft Borough to this. Amazing,  but if I'm willing to sacrifice a large wallet for a small, I can totally pull this off, or so I'm telling myself because I just love this, it's so dang cute!
> My small Coach trifold wallet can totally go in an exterior pocket or the middle pocket. I could put a card pouch in the middle with my misc rewards cards along with my keys and any other essential cosmetic things. My cell phone fits vertically in the side pocket or horizontally in the center. However, in the winter my cell phone would be in my jacket pocket so that's really not a big deal. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211964
> View attachment 4211965



Love this bag!!! If you love it and it works for you then I would definitely keep it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

lovebags00 said:


> It is a small bag but holds a lot. Wallet, pouch, iPhone X and keys fit inside without making the bag look any different. I have a toddler and I still find it easy to use and get stuff in and out.
> 
> View attachment 4212032
> 
> View attachment 4212033
> View attachment 4212034


Thanks so much!! Its absolutely gorgeous!!
Ahhh decisions, decisions!!


----------



## lovebags00

Harley77 said:


> Thanks so much!! Its absolutely gorgeous!!
> Ahhh decisions, decisions!!



You’re very welcome!! It is truly an amazing bag and the details are just wow. I could not pass it up especially being it has a skull on it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, am I crazy or in love??
> Ordered this Rogue 17 from Shopbop (great experience & discount). Received today. Literally downsized the items from my soft Borough to this. Amazing,  but if I'm willing to sacrifice a large wallet for a small, I can totally pull this off, or so I'm telling myself because I just love this, it's so dang cute!
> My small Coach trifold wallet can totally go in an exterior pocket or the middle pocket. I could put a card pouch in the middle with my misc rewards cards along with my keys and any other essential cosmetic things. My cell phone fits vertically in the side pocket or horizontally in the center. However, in the winter my cell phone would be in my jacket pocket so that's really not a big deal. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211964
> View attachment 4211965


Congrats! I love Coach leather sequins. These are so pretty. Enjoy.


----------



## fayden

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, am I crazy or in love??
> Ordered this Rogue 17 from Shopbop (great experience & discount). Received today. Literally downsized the items from my soft Borough to this. Amazing,  but if I'm willing to sacrifice a large wallet for a small, I can totally pull this off, or so I'm telling myself because I just love this, it's so dang cute!
> My small Coach trifold wallet can totally go in an exterior pocket or the middle pocket. I could put a card pouch in the middle with my misc rewards cards along with my keys and any other essential cosmetic things. My cell phone fits vertically in the side pocket or horizontally in the center. However, in the winter my cell phone would be in my jacket pocket so that's really not a big deal. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211964
> View attachment 4211965



Can we get a modeling shot?


----------



## fayden

Adding my two bags by Chelsea Champlain. I wrote a review in another post if anyone is interested.


----------



## leechiyong

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, am I crazy or in love??
> Ordered this Rogue 17 from Shopbop (great experience & discount). Received today. Literally downsized the items from my soft Borough to this. Amazing,  but if I'm willing to sacrifice a large wallet for a small, I can totally pull this off, or so I'm telling myself because I just love this, it's so dang cute!
> My small Coach trifold wallet can totally go in an exterior pocket or the middle pocket. I could put a card pouch in the middle with my misc rewards cards along with my keys and any other essential cosmetic things. My cell phone fits vertically in the side pocket or horizontally in the center. However, in the winter my cell phone would be in my jacket pocket so that's really not a big deal. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211964
> View attachment 4211965


OMG, this version is such a beauty!  The detail is so amazing.  I hope you enjoy your Rogue 17!


----------



## YuYu90

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! How do you like the charm? Do you find it too heavy?


It is decently heavy but I feel like that makes it feel higher quality. I'm used to carrying around heavy bags so the charm on the Rogue 25 does not faze me.


----------



## Syren

fayden said:


> Adding my two bags by Chelsea Champlain. I wrote a review in another post if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212576
> View attachment 4212577



Oh wowwwww!  These are beautiful!!!!


----------



## mama23boys

fayden said:


> Adding my two bags by Chelsea Champlain. I wrote a review in another post if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212576
> View attachment 4212577


Wow! Gorgeous! I Love it


----------



## Teagaggle

fayden said:


> Can we get a modeling shot?


Sorry for the horrid workplace bathroom background...this cute bag is easily the best part of this mod shot!


----------



## fayden

Teagaggle said:


> Sorry for the horrid workplace bathroom background...this cute bag is easily the best part of this mod shot!
> View attachment 4212808



Wow that bag is too cute. Thank you for the photo!!!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Sorry for the horrid workplace bathroom background...this cute bag is easily the best part of this mod shot!
> View attachment 4212808


It's so adorable!


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Sorry for the horrid workplace bathroom background...this cute bag is easily the best part of this mod shot!
> View attachment 4212808


Very, very cute!


----------



## TCB

Teagaggle said:


> Sorry for the horrid workplace bathroom background...this cute bag is easily the best part of this mod shot!
> View attachment 4212808



I love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

fayden said:


> Adding my two bags by Chelsea Champlain. I wrote a review in another post if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212576
> View attachment 4212577


These are gorgeous. I would love to get a bag done.


----------



## lovebags00

The Fall Collection is always a weakness!!

This bag is just amazing!! The leather and the details are perfect [emoji7]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

lovebags00 said:


> The Fall Collection is always a weakness!!
> 
> This bag is just amazing!! The leather and the details are perfect [emoji7]
> View attachment 4212987
> View attachment 4212988


I love this soooo much! I keep debating it but just ordered the plum 42, if it's not instant love I will be exchanging it for this one.


----------



## lovebags00

Harley77 said:


> I love this soooo much! I keep debating it but just ordered the plum 42, if it's not instant love I will be exchanging it for this one.



I was debating between this one or the plum also. But the black with tassels was just something I could not stop thinking about.  So glad I went for this one, everything about it is amazing.  I am excited to see your pics since I still look at the plum online ‍♀️.


----------



## Joey92

Some goodies the GF and I picked up this last month. From the outlet and retail store. Haven’t seen any of the Dark Fairytale collection items at the outlet, but We are keeping an eye out for them.


----------



## holiday123

Bedford in Cypress  Another gorgeous green! MFF charm arrived today too.


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Bedford in Cypress  Another gorgeous green! MFF charm arrived today too.



Wow the interior color looks great with Cypress!  I’m waiting for my skull charm to arrive, looks great on this bag!


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Bedford in Cypress  Another gorgeous green! MFF charm arrived today too.



The skull charm looks so good on this bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lovebags00 said:


> The Fall Collection is always a weakness!!
> 
> This bag is just amazing!! The leather and the details are perfect [emoji7]
> View attachment 4212987
> View attachment 4212988


Wow. What an amazing looking bag!  I love it!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Love these new Urban Hiker boots and belt bag!


----------



## lovebags00

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. What an amazing looking bag!  I love it!



Thank you!!


----------



## Ireiki4u

I love the Dreamer in the green, however the clutch is stunning in the purple! Both are keepers .


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Bedford in Cypress  Another gorgeous green! MFF charm arrived today too.


I love this color. The inside is a great pairing. Enjoy.



Ireiki4u said:


> I love the Dreamer in the green, however the clutch is stunning in the purple! Both are keepers .
> 
> View attachment 4214119
> View attachment 4214120
> View attachment 4214121
> View attachment 4214122



Congrats! These  are gorgeous. I need something from this collection. Enjoy.


----------



## lovebags00

Ireiki4u said:


> I love the Dreamer in the green, however the clutch is stunning in the purple! Both are keepers .
> 
> View attachment 4214119
> View attachment 4214120
> View attachment 4214121
> View attachment 4214122



Love both!! That clutch is my next purchase, so happy to see a picture.


----------



## gr8onteej

Picked this up at the outlet.  Adds some color and a new lengths to wear my bag.  Didn’t hurt that it was 70/25.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet.  Adds some color and a new lengths to wear my bag.  Didn’t hurt that it was 70/25.
> View attachment 4214193


I reallllly like it


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet.  Adds some color and a new lengths to wear my bag.  Didn’t hurt that it was 70/25.
> View attachment 4214193



Love the combo!


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the combo!



Thanks BeachBagGal!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Bedford in Cypress  Another gorgeous green! MFF charm arrived today too.


Is this a new color being offered?  I haven't looked at the site in a week or so.   How do you describe it between say racing green or ivy that was done in the smooth rogue this past winter?


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Bedford in Cypress  Another gorgeous green! MFF charm arrived today too.


This color looks really rich! Does it have a hint of blue? In the second picture it looks like it has just a kiss of blue. Very beautiful!


----------



## KermitSF

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet.  Adds some color and a new lengths to wear my bag.  Didn’t hurt that it was 70/25.
> View attachment 4214193


Perfect for Fall!


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Is this a new color being offered?  I haven't looked at the site in a week or so.   How do you describe it between say racing green or ivy that was done in the smooth rogue this past winter?


Yes, it's a new color.  I ordered during PCE and it processed 9/29 so should be on the site soon if not already.
I'm terrible at describing colors. I don't have anything in Ivy except for this clutch's lining and hangtag.  Here's the best photo I could get in the sun to show the difference.  It's definitely a dark green along the lines of Ivy though.  Here's the stock photo too if that helps.


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> This color looks really rich! Does it have a hint of blue? In the second picture it looks like it has just a kiss of blue. Very beautiful!


Yes, I do think the base may be on the blue side


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Yes, I do think the base may be on the blue side


Yes, i can see the difference.  thanks for posting!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I picked these up at the outlet yesterday while trying to track down the KH Rogue 25. I couldn’t decide between pretty (iris) or useful (chalk) so I just got both since they were only 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
about $40 each.


----------



## fabfashionisto

I picked up this two tone pebble wallet with lip applique at my local thrift for $12 what a steal!


----------



## KermitSF

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I picked these up at the outlet yesterday while trying to track down the KH Rogue 25. I couldn’t decide between pretty (iris) or useful (chalk) so I just got both since they were only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about $40 each.


Both! Depends on what your wearing. Iris is nice for Spring.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Yes, I do think the base may be on the blue side


Thank you! This reminds me of how the Dark Turquoise can looks so different in lighting!


----------



## tealocean

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I picked these up at the outlet yesterday while trying to track down the KH Rogue 25. I couldn’t decide between pretty (iris) or useful (chalk) so I just got both since they were only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about $40 each.


These are pretty and what a great deal!


----------



## houseof999

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I picked these up at the outlet yesterday while trying to track down the KH Rogue 25. I couldn’t decide between pretty (iris) or useful (chalk) so I just got both since they were only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about $40 each.


What's the style number of the Iris please? I forgot about these. I would like to order these when I go in.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

houseof999 said:


> What's the style number of the Iris please? I forgot about these. I would like to order these when I go in.



F30256


----------



## houseof999

ShoeSquirrel said:


> F30256


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Primrose Tea Rose Soho Crossbody. Found at the outlet.


----------



## zjones

gr8onteej said:


> My recent purchases-Page 27, Duffle 20, Happy bag charm, shark tattoo bag charm and flap card case.
> View attachment 4206208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I love the color of the duffle (jasper) but the bag is not wowing me.
> More of the flap card case.  Works so well with my smaller bags.
> View attachment 4206210



Hi! What didn't you end up liking about the Duffle 20? I've been eyeing both that jasper one and the dark cherry/brass one on Bloomingdale's but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fayden said:


> Adding my two bags by Chelsea Champlain. I wrote a review in another post if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212576
> View attachment 4212577


Realky COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Bedford in Cypress  Another gorgeous green! MFF charm arrived today too.


What a lovely interior as well!


----------



## branbran1984

I’ve never been into the saddle bag, but I just love the fringe in this one!


----------



## gr8onteej

zjones said:


> Hi! What didn't you end up liking about the Duffle 20? I've been eyeing both that jasper one and the dark cherry/brass one on Bloomingdale's but haven't pulled the trigger yet.



A little smaller than I liked.  I returned it.


----------



## anthrosphere

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4215814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never been into the saddle bag, but I just love the fringe in this one!


Thank you for posting this picture. I’ve been eyeing this bag for a long time, but I wanted to see it in-person first. Sadly none of my stores carried her. Imagine my happiness when I see your picture. She’s gorgeous, I’m definitely adding it to my wishlist now. Enjoy!!

I got this Soho with tea roses from the outlet today. I am happy with the price I got it for after all the discounts. Can’t wait to use it.


----------



## SEWDimples

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you for posting this picture. I’ve been eyeing this bag for a long time, but I wanted to see it in-person first. Sadly none of my stores carried her. Imagine my happiness when I see your picture. She’s gorgeous, I’m definitely adding it to my wishlist now. Enjoy!!
> 
> I got this Soho with tea roses from the outlet today. I am happy with the price I got it for after all the discounts. Can’t wait to use it.


Congrats! The Soho is a cute little crossbody. What is the name of this color? Enjoy.


----------



## anthrosphere

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The Soho is a cute little crossbody. What is the name of this color? Enjoy.


Thank your Sew! I see you got the purple one too, she’s gorgeous, as well! Mine is called Utility, a lovely olive green. Enjoy your lovely Soho, too!


----------



## branbran1984

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you for posting this picture. I’ve been eyeing this bag for a long time, but I wanted to see it in-person first. Sadly none of my stores carried her. Imagine my happiness when I see your picture. She’s gorgeous, I’m definitely adding it to my wishlist now. Enjoy!!
> 
> I got this Soho with tea roses from the outlet today. I am happy with the price I got it for after all the discounts. Can’t wait to use it.



Congratulations on the soho! Such a cute bag with the tea roses! 

Thanks! This bag looks so different form what’s online! I love it so much that I think I might have to get the flax color that it comes in too!


----------



## lovebags00

My new wallet and charm [emoji88][emoji173]️


----------



## Laurie Lou

Managed to snag this guy from Nordstrom this past Saturday!


----------



## lovebags00

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4217572
> View attachment 4217574
> 
> 
> Managed to snag this guy from Nordstrom this past Saturday!



So cute!!


----------



## SEWDimples

lovebags00 said:


> My new wallet and charm [emoji88][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4217206


Congrats! These look awesome. I want that wristlet in my collection. Enjoy!



Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4217572
> View attachment 4217574
> 
> 
> Managed to snag this guy from Nordstrom this past Saturday!


Wow! This bag looks amazing in one color. It is my favorite so far. I wish they make the hang tag separately. Enjoy.


----------



## Laurie Lou

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! These look awesome. I want that wristlet in my collection. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Wow! This bag looks amazing in one color. It is my favorite so far. I wish they make the hang tag separately. Enjoy.



Thank you! I’m keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for more hang tags and barrel bags when the full spring collection releases. I would definitely buy another color barrel in this size but a medium one would be amazing; have two sizes like they did with the kisslock satchels.


----------



## lovebags00

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! These look awesome. I want that wristlet in my collection. Enjoy!.



Thank you, I love this collection. This wristlet is so useable and so many different ways to use it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Laurie Lou said:


> Thank you! I’m keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for more hang tags and barrel bags when the full spring collection releases. I would definitely buy another color barrel in this size but a medium one would be amazing; have two sizes like they did with the kisslock satchels.


You are welcome. I'm keeping my fingers crossed as well because I would love a medium size.  I own the small floral saddle kisslock bag, but wanted that bag in a bigger size.



lovebags00 said:


> Thank you, I love this collection. This wristlet is so useable and so many different ways to use it.


You are welcome. I agree the wristlet is versatile. I use it for a wristlet and a wallet. I have several colors and ones with tea roses.


----------



## Newpurselove

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4217572
> View attachment 4217574
> 
> 
> Managed to snag this guy from Nordstrom this past Saturday!



Love I had to choose I would go with Dumbo as well!


----------



## wintotty

Just received a Tea Rose Bandit from Found order, it came with a dust bag and retail tag........no scratches or scuffs!!
Super happy to find it at $260!


----------



## carterazo

wintotty said:


> Just received a Tea Rose Bandit from Found order, it came with a dust bag and retail tag........no scratches or scuffs!!
> Super happy to find it at $260!


That's an incredible deal! Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> Just received a Tea Rose Bandit from Found order, it came with a dust bag and retail tag........no scratches or scuffs!!
> Super happy to find it at $260!


Congrats! Love this bag and such a great deal. Enjoy!


----------



## Teagaggle

I don't have a reveal but just ordered the new Sutton bag in the color block, which seems to be Cypress, fuscia and black with gunmetal hardware. You could tell from the photos that there should be a zipper pocket on the outside, as well as slip and zip pockets on the inside. It may be a tad bit smaller than the more recent Chelsea. We'll see. Will reveal when it arrives.


----------



## lovebags00

Teagaggle said:


> I don't have a reveal but just ordered the new Sutton bag in the color block, which seems to be Cypress, fuscia and black with gunmetal hardware. You could tell from the photos that there should be a zipper pocket on the outside, as well as slip and zip pockets on the inside. It may be a tad bit smaller than the more recent Chelsea. We'll see. Will reveal when it arrives.



Excited to see your pics. I was looking at that bag online lastnight.


----------



## Teagaggle

lovebags00 said:


> Excited to see your pics. I was looking at that bag online lastnight.


I got my shipping confirmation...should be here Saturday.


----------



## lovebags00

Teagaggle said:


> I got my shipping confirmation...should be here Saturday.



That was fast


----------



## houseof999

I never got an email. I just tracked my only found order. It's delayed due to severe weather. [emoji352]


----------



## Laurie Lou

I know I’ve said it before but I really mean it this time, my ducky family is now complete! I finally found the Dr. Doodle small trifold wallet!


----------



## SEWDimples

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4219296
> View attachment 4219299
> 
> I know I’ve said it before but I really mean it this time, my ducky family is now complete! I finally found the Dr. Doodle shall trifold wallet!


Congrats! What an amazing collection you have of Dr. Doodle items.


----------



## Laurie Lou

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! What an amazing collection you have of Dr. Doodle items.



Lol idk what it is about him but he definitely turned out to be a favorite of mine.


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4219296
> View attachment 4219299
> 
> I know I’ve said it before but I really mean it this time, my ducky family is now complete! I finally found the Dr. Doodle small trifold wallet!


Oh my GAAAAH this looks amazing! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## CoachMaven

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4219296
> View attachment 4219299
> 
> I know I’ve said it before but I really mean it this time, my ducky family is now complete! I finally found the Dr. Doodle small trifold wallet!


OMG if you ever find another wallet, PLEASE message me! I have wanted something with Dr. Doodle on it since it came out, but I really need to get something practical, and what's more practical than a wallet? I love this whole line.


----------



## Laurie Lou

houseof999 said:


> Oh my GAAAAH this looks amazing! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!



CoachMaven said:


> OMG if you ever find another wallet, PLEASE message me! I have wanted something with Dr. Doodle on it since it came out, but I really need to get something practical, and what's more practical than a wallet? I love this whole line.



I totally will! I’ve been waiting ages for one to pop up and this one finally did on eBay. I’ll let you know if I see another!


----------



## Joey92

Picked up some Christmas gifts at the outlet this week [emoji5] Sadly, not many FP men’s items at the outlet


----------



## carterazo

itsjose said:


> Picked up some Christmas gifts at the outlet this week [emoji5] Sadly, not many FP men’s items at the outlet
> 
> View attachment 4219360
> View attachment 4219361
> View attachment 4219362
> View attachment 4219363


Those are really great totes! Congrats!


----------



## musiclover

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4219296
> View attachment 4219299
> 
> I know I’ve said it before but I really mean it this time, my ducky family is now complete! I finally found the Dr. Doodle small trifold wallet!


Wow!  You are a very dedicated collector. It’s all adorable. I love seeing the full line together.


----------



## YuYu90

There's a lot of great finds at the outlet right now... I just purchased this Nasa Rogue from my outlet today


----------



## ildera5

holiday123 said:


> Bedford in Cypress  Another gorgeous green! MFF charm arrived today too.



Ooh .. LOVE it!  I ordered it on the weekend, and it is waiting for me at the store. I wasn't sure if they could order it up here for me as they were only in JAX, but I am glad I tried!


----------



## SEWDimples

itsjose said:


> Picked up some Christmas gifts at the outlet this week [emoji5] Sadly, not many FP men’s items at the outlet
> 
> View attachment 4219360
> View attachment 4219361
> View attachment 4219362
> View attachment 4219363


Congrats! These are some great finds. 



YuYu90 said:


> There's a lot of great finds at the outlet right now... I just purchased this Nasa Rogue from my outlet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219556


Wow! I’m surprised this bag was still around. Congrats.


----------



## holiday123

ildera5 said:


> Ooh .. LOVE it!  I ordered it on the weekend, and it is waiting for me at the store. I wasn't sure if they could order it up here for me as they were only in JAX, but I am glad I tried!


Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ildera5 said:


> Ooh .. LOVE it!  I ordered it on the weekend, and it is waiting for me at the store. I wasn't sure if they could order it up here for me as they were only in JAX, but I am glad I tried!


Gooood


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bandit 39 Tearose Black. $895/60/25. Outlet found order
Sooooooo soft and love the purple suede


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bandit 39 Tearose Black. $895/60/25. Outlet found order
> Sooooooo soft and love the purple suede


Congrats! This is my favorite Bandit. The purple suede is a great pop of color inside the bag.


----------



## Gracilan

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bandit 39 Tearose Black. $895/60/25. Outlet found order
> Sooooooo soft and love the purple suede


...Hi, just wondering...What is an Outlet Found Order?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gracilan said:


> ...Hi, just wondering...What is an Outlet Found Order?


When you go to the outlet have them do an order for you


----------



## Gracilan

crazyforcoach09 said:


> When you go to the outlet have them do an order for you


..meaning that I can go to an outlet and ask them to check the warehouse to see if a certain color is available thst is no longer on the Coach (retail shop) site and buy it discounted?


----------



## whateve

Gracilan said:


> ..meaning that I can go to an outlet and ask them to check the warehouse to see if a certain color is available thst is no longer on the Coach (retail shop) site and buy it discounted?


They'll find it at another outlet store and ship it to you. You pay for it in the store where you ask. They'll charge $10 to ship.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gracilan said:


> ..meaning that I can go to an outlet and ask them to check the warehouse to see if a certain color is available thst is no longer on the Coach (retail shop) site and buy it discounted?


They will check the system. Bag can come from store or Jax


----------



## Gracilan

whateve said:


> They'll find it at another outlet store and ship it to you. You pay for it in the store where you ask. They'll charge $10 to ship.


...thanks so much!  Do you actually have to go to the outlet or can/will they check if you call?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gracilan said:


> ...thanks so much!  Do you actually have to go to the outlet or can/will they check if you call?


They can check over the phone. You have to go to order


----------



## Gracilan

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They can check over the phone. You have to go to order


...ok, I will go this week..lol...thanks!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Tattoo Sling Bag--just arrived! Super cute in person!

This is part of the Bonnie Cashin inspired collection.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sutton hobo in colorblock arrived today and I moved right in. The color is very hard to capture. In my opinion, it is most like Ivy from past season. The shoulder strap and slimmer crossbody strap are black on one side and fuschia on the other. There is a exterior back zip pocket. It's very much like the Chelsea hobo with some added details, like the way the shoulder strap attaches as well as the zipper pull, both features I really like.


----------



## SEWDimples

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Tattoo Sling Bag--just arrived! Super cute in person!
> 
> This is part of the Bonnie Cashin inspired collection.
> 
> View attachment 4221242
> 
> View attachment 4221249
> 
> View attachment 4221250
> 
> View attachment 4221252
> 
> View attachment 4221253
> 
> View attachment 4221254


Thanks for the pictures. I love it. I did not realize Ithaca Kisslock. Enjoy.



Teagaggle said:


> Sutton hobo in colorblock arrived today and I moved right in. The color is very hard to capture. In my opinion, it is most like Ivy from past season. The shoulder strap and slimmer crossbody strap are black on one side and fuschia on the other. There is a exterior back zip pocket. It's very much like the Chelsea hobo with some added details, like the way the shoulder strap attaches as well as the zipper pull, both features I really like.
> View attachment 4221339
> View attachment 4221340


Cute bag. Love the color block. Hobos are great. Enjoy.


----------



## gr8onteej

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Tattoo Sling Bag--just arrived! Super cute in person!
> 
> This is part of the Bonnie Cashin inspired collection.
> 
> View attachment 4221242
> 
> View attachment 4221249
> 
> View attachment 4221250
> 
> View attachment 4221252
> 
> View attachment 4221253
> 
> View attachment 4221254



This is so nice!  What does it hold?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4217572
> View attachment 4217574
> 
> 
> Managed to snag this guy from Nordstrom this past Saturday!


Wow! Congrats! I didn't know Nordstrom had it.


----------



## LVforValentine

Teagaggle said:


> Sutton hobo in colorblock arrived today and I moved right in. The color is very hard to capture. In my opinion, it is most like Ivy from past season. The shoulder strap and slimmer crossbody strap are black on one side and fuschia on the other. There is a exterior back zip pocket. It's very much like the Chelsea hobo with some added details, like the way the shoulder strap attaches as well as the zipper pull, both features I really like.
> View attachment 4221339
> View attachment 4221340


Love the handle on this! Really adds some pop with the pink underneath. Is the lining pink as well? I love when there some unexpected color on a bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4219296
> View attachment 4219299
> 
> I know I’ve said it before but I really mean it this time, my ducky family is now complete! I finally found the Dr. Doodle small trifold wallet!


Soooo cute! Congrats.  And your whole family is beautiful! You are so lucky. I didn't even know these existed.


----------



## Teagaggle

LVforValentine said:


> Love the handle on this! Really adds some pop with the pink underneath. Is the lining pink as well? I love when there some unexpected color on a bag


No, sadly the interior lining is the normal Coach New York black lining.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute! [emoji813]Congrats.  And your whole family is beautiful! You are so lucky. I didn't even know these existed.


Don't you hate discovering this so late? I totally missed all the embossed dots limited edition collections. I'm dying to get my hands on these but no luck..  [emoji22]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Don't you hate discovering this so late? I totally missed all the embossed dots limited edition collections. I'm dying to get my hands on these but no luck..  [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221549
> View attachment 4221550


They were hawwwt


----------



## gr8onteej

houseof999 said:


> Don't you hate discovering this so late? I totally missed all the embossed dots limited edition collections. I'm dying to get my hands on these but no luck..  [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221549
> View attachment 4221550



I remember seeing these, they were big.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Don't you hate discovering this so late? I totally missed all the embossed dots limited edition collections. I'm dying to get my hands on these but no luck..  [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221549
> View attachment 4221550


How does one find these out?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> I remember seeing these, they were big.


Yes they were


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes they were





gr8onteej said:


> I remember seeing these, they were big.


Was this a gym bag size duffle? The first one I found on Pinterest says small duffle.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Don't you hate discovering this so late? I totally missed all the embossed dots limited edition collections. I'm dying to get my hands on these but no luck..  [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221549
> View attachment 4221550


Didn't you get one of the duffles? (What Coach calls a duffle and everyone else calls a bucket bag.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Was this a gym bag size duffle? The first one I found on Pinterest says small duffle.


It was largeeeeee


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Didn't you get one of the duffles? (What Coach calls a duffle and everyone else calls a bucket bag.)


Yeah I have a mini duffle with a stain on the back. Still looking to find one in pristine condition so I can let go of that one. [emoji6]


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It was largeeeeee


I'm only 5'. Maybe I could fit in it? [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> I'm only 5'. Maybe I could fit in it? [emoji38][emoji38]


Maybe. Lol


----------



## lovebags00

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Tattoo Sling Bag--just arrived! Super cute in person!
> 
> This is part of the Bonnie Cashin inspired collection.
> 
> View attachment 4221242
> 
> View attachment 4221249
> 
> View attachment 4221250
> 
> View attachment 4221252
> 
> View attachment 4221253
> 
> View attachment 4221254



Super cute bag, congrats!! Love the charm too.


----------



## lovebags00

Teagaggle said:


> Sutton hobo in colorblock arrived today and I moved right in. The color is very hard to capture. In my opinion, it is most like Ivy from past season. The shoulder strap and slimmer crossbody strap are black on one side and fuschia on the other. There is a exterior back zip pocket. It's very much like the Chelsea hobo with some added details, like the way the shoulder strap attaches as well as the zipper pull, both features I really like.
> View attachment 4221339
> View attachment 4221340



Love when a bag is love and you are able to move right in. I am going to have to go check this one out. Looks like a great shoulder bag. Congrats, love it!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Tattoo Sling Bag--just arrived! Super cute in person!
> 
> This is part of the Bonnie Cashin inspired collection.
> 
> View attachment 4221242
> 
> View attachment 4221249
> 
> View attachment 4221250
> 
> View attachment 4221252
> 
> View attachment 4221253
> 
> View attachment 4221254



Cool!! I love the kisslock on there! You love?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

BeachBagGal said:


> Cool!! I love the kisslock on there! You love?



I do! I really like the look of it.


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Sutton hobo in colorblock arrived today and I moved right in. The color is very hard to capture. In my opinion, it is most like Ivy from past season. The shoulder strap and slimmer crossbody strap are black on one side and fuschia on the other. There is a exterior back zip pocket. It's very much like the Chelsea hobo with some added details, like the way the shoulder strap attaches as well as the zipper pull, both features I really like.
> View attachment 4221339
> View attachment 4221340


That's pretty!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Thanks so much!! Its absolutely gorgeous!!
> Ahhh decisions, decisions!!


Did you ever order the dreamer 21?  There are some metallics coming out in it and I'm tempted to order.  Can't tell if it's too small for me though.  There's a few new styles coming out too so I may just wait and see....


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Did you ever order the dreamer 21?  There are some metallics coming out in it and I'm tempted to order.  Can't tell if it's too small for me though.  There's a few new styles coming out too so I may just wait and see....


No, I chickened out lol. Now that it's gotten a bit chilly here I'm back to my love of larger bags. I like having extra space for gloves/scarf. If it ever hits sale I will definitely order to try it out. Oooo I was hoping there would be metallics soon for the holidays!!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> No, I chickened out lol. Now that it's gotten a bit chilly here I'm back to my love of larger bags. I like having extra space for gloves/scarf. If it ever hits sale I will definitely order to try it out. Oooo I was hoping there would be metallics soon for the holidays!!


Yes! Metallic berry, metallic ivy, metallic graphite and metallic blue is what I've seen so far   I might order to check it out, but I'm guessing it'll be too small.  
There's a graphite metallic sig embossed camera bag and a glittery metallic blue parker 18 and clutch looking bag in the same pattern called marlow I might order to check out.  

Still no word on the lace duffles


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Yes! Metallic berry, metallic ivy, metallic graphite and metallic blue is what I've seen so far   I might order to check it out, but I'm guessing it'll be too small.
> There's a graphite metallic sig embossed camera bag and a glittery metallic blue parker 18 and clutch looking bag in the same pattern called marlow I might order to check out.
> 
> Still no word on the lace duffles



They need to make bigger metallic bags! Im starting to lose hope on my lace duffle, would have paid full price in a heartbeat too


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> They need to make bigger metallic bags! Im starting to lose hope on my lace duffle, would have paid full price in a heartbeat too


It's coming in market tote - not sure what else big though.  I mostly asked about smaller crossbody bags.  
It's odd that Coach doesn't even have that small lace duffle that bloomingdales has had for a while now.  I love the strap on that larger purple one.  Maybe for winter?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> It's coming in market tote - not sure what else big though.  I mostly asked about smaller crossbody bags.
> It's odd that Coach doesn't even have that small lace duffle that bloomingdales has had for a while now.  I love the strap on that larger purple one.  Maybe for winter?


*fingers crossed*
The strap is pretty heavy though, it's the same as the one on my large Dark Fairytale signature duffle. I still love it though.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

gr8onteej said:


> This is so nice!  What does it hold?



I'm a pretty light packer--but I tried it with a small pouch, medium size wallet and my iPhone X. I would hesitate to put anything more because it's a flat bag so it would look bulky. HTH


----------



## gr8onteej

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I'm a pretty light packer--but I tried it with a small pouch, medium size wallet and my iPhone X. I would hesitate to put anything more because it's a flat bag so it would look bulky. HTH



It does.  Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

Visited 2 outlets this weekend. They had a Peony Multi/Brass Parker with Colorblock Quilting and Rivets in the back, but I passed on it. I did buy the Colorblock card case in Primrose and Dark Demin to go with my new Tea Rose Primrose Soho.


----------



## Bagmedic

I ordered the peony quilted Parker while at the outlet last night.  It was 60% off.  It may get another discount soon but this is a bag I've been wanting for a while now and was expecting 50% off at the next SAS so I'll take 60% now, thank you!  Odd it still shows on the retail website but this is how I missed the KH Rogue so didn't want to miss this Parker.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I ordered the peony quilted Parker while at the outlet last night.  It was 60% off.  It may get another discount soon but this is a bag I've been wanting for a while now and was expecting 50% off at the next SAS so I'll take 60% now, thank you!  Odd it still shows on the retail website but this is how I missed the KH Rogue so didn't want to miss this Parker.


Hi @Bagmedic! I'm glad you were able to get this Parker. I have the Black Quilted with Rivets and was not sure if I needed another pink bag. I would like the Chalk Quilted with Rivets because I really like brass/gold hardware.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Bagmedic! I'm glad you were able to get this Parker. I have the Black Quilted with Rivets and was not sure if I needed another pink bag. I would like the Chalk Quilted with Rivets because I really like brass/gold hardware.


The black and chalk quilted rivets versions are both very classy!  I was obsessed with the pink one after seeing a photo on Instagram of a woman with a KH black leather jacket with this peony bag - a feminine/masculine combo look which I love.  

I have the Parker with the snake on the side and need to put it to some use soon.  I think I'll move in to that this week but know it won't hold all I carry.  To me, it is more of a going out bag where I need more than just a debit card, keys and lipstick but also not everything I carry either.  An "in between" bag!


----------



## ildera5

A quick & dirty picture, but I GOT her!!


----------



## SEWDimples

ildera5 said:


> A quick & dirty picture, but I GOT her!!
> View attachment 4222578


Congrats! I really like this bag. I’m interested in the Grey color. Enjoy.


----------



## lovebags00

Needed some shopping therapy so I went to the outlets nothing really great at Coach but I did find a new watch band.


----------



## purseprincess119

lovebags00 said:


> Needed some shopping therapy so I went to the outlets nothing really great at Coach but I did find a new watch band.
> View attachment 4223817


Oo! I’ve been looking for this band! What’s the style number for it? And was it a good deal?


----------



## lovebags00

purseprincess119 said:


> Oo! I’ve been looking for this band! What’s the style number for it? And was it a good deal?



Style # W6132 A55 WMN 
Nude Pink is the color and price was $70. So I think it was a good deal since I was about to pay FP to get one.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

After a ridiculous amount of time and effort, I finally picked this cutie up from my outlet today at 50% off.


----------



## carterazo

lovebags00 said:


> Needed some shopping therapy so I went to the outlets nothing really great at Coach but I did find a new watch band.
> View attachment 4223817


So pretty. Congrats!


----------



## lovebags00

carterazo said:


> So pretty. Congrats!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Katinahat

lovebags00 said:


> Needed some shopping therapy so I went to the outlets nothing really great at Coach but I did find a new watch band.
> View attachment 4223817


That is such a pretty colour! Really versatile as well. I’ve got the black and pink tea rose strap. I love it and it’s wearing really well!


----------



## lovebags00

Katinahat said:


> That is such a pretty colour! Really versatile as well. I’ve got the black and pink tea rose strap. I love it and it’s wearing really well!



Black is on my list of needs. My outlet had the pink one too but I passed on it.


----------



## Fierymudkip

My husband got me this beautiful Soho crossbody yesterday. I love it! I'm so glad I found it in my local outlet.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Did you ever order the dreamer 21?  There are some metallics coming out in it and I'm tempted to order.  Can't tell if it's too small for me though.  There's a few new styles coming out too so I may just wait and see....


I caved last night and ordered the skull dreamer 21 from Saks. The $100 off convinced me to go for it. Shipping shows it will be here Wednesday. Really hoping I can make the tiny size work. I think if I can fit a card case, keys, phone, lip gloss it will be a keeper.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I caved last night and ordered the skull dreamer 21 from Saks. The $100 off convinced me to go for it. Shipping shows it will be here Wednesday. Really hoping I can make the tiny size work. I think if I can fit a card case, keys, phone, lip gloss it will be a keeper.


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Can't wait to see pics!


Will post as soon as I get it, just hoping it won't look like it belongs to my 7 year old


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> I caved last night and ordered the skull dreamer 21 from Saks. The $100 off convinced me to go for it. Shipping shows it will be here Wednesday. Really hoping I can make the tiny size work. I think if I can fit a card case, keys, phone, lip gloss it will be a keeper.


Congrats! Those will definitely fit. My big ole phone doesn't fit in Rogue 17, but because the main zipper compartment extends out in a Dreamer 21, my phone fits in just fine which measures 7" X 4".


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! Those will definitely fit. My big ole phone doesn't fit in Rogue 17, but because the main zipper compartment extends out in a Dreamer 21, my phone fits in just fine which measures 7" X 4".


So good to hear!! I can't wait to get it!! Only other thing on my wishlist for now is the plum skull clutch, so stupid for not buying during last pce.


----------



## meepabeep

I went to the outlet today and came home w/ a Tea Rose Soho Crossbody in Primrose. My 1st 1941 bag


----------



## musiclover

My Minnie Mouse charm!  The details are beautiful. I had also ordered a Minnie wristlet which I liked but did not love so I left it at the store.


----------



## SEWDimples

meepabeep said:


> I went to the outlet today and came home w/ a Tea Rose Soho Crossbody in Primrose. My 1st 1941 bag


Congrats! This is a cute crossbody and the details are so nice. Love the color. Twins. Enjoy.



musiclover said:


> My Minnie Mouse charm!  The details are beautiful. I had also ordered a Minnie wristlet which I liked but did not love so I left it at the store.
> View attachment 4227442


Congrats! This is so cute. I want this one with the gold HW. I have the all black version with the dark HW. Enjoy.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

My find from the outlets today. 1941 Rogue in light saddle and black copper hardware. LOVE the contrast ♡the gold and oxblood are so perfect


----------



## musiclover

And one more...another lovely bracelet.


----------



## pursefan2013

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My find from the outlets today. 1941 Rogue in light saddle and black copper hardware. LOVE the contrast ♡the gold and oxblood are so perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227455



Live it. How much was it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> My Minnie Mouse charm!  The details are beautiful. I had also ordered a Minnie wristlet which I liked but did not love so I left it at the store.
> View attachment 4227442



How cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> And one more...another lovely bracelet.
> View attachment 4227459



Pretty and love the pic!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute!





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty and love the pic!


Thanks, BBG!  I’m enjoying these small pretties from Coach.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

pursefan2013 said:


> Live it. How much was it?


$386.19 give or take taxes not bad right? ♡


----------



## pursefan2013

lotusflowerbaum said:


> $386.19 give or take taxes not bad right? ♡


That's really good. Enjoy it.


----------



## SEWDimples

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My find from the outlets today. 1941 Rogue in light saddle and black copper hardware. LOVE the contrast ♡the gold and oxblood are so perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227455


Congrats! Love Light Saddle. Nice prices as well. Enjoy your new Rogue.



musiclover said:


> And one more...another lovely bracelet.
> View attachment 4227459


Cute bracelet.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Dark Fairy Tale purchases. I really like this color of the Rogue and strap.

Army Green Rogue with Bell Flower interior print





Army Green 'Sneezy' Statement strap



Dopey Bag Charm


----------



## SEWDimples

Bedford Hobo in Heather Grey. I cannot wait for it to drape.


----------



## Fierymudkip

meepabeep said:


> I went to the outlet today and came home w/ a Tea Rose Soho Crossbody in Primrose. My 1st 1941 bag




I almost got this one! I bet we went to the same outlet   my Soho is my first 1941 too! I'm so glad I and a chance to get her . Enjoy! 

They also had two dinkys in stock but I liked the colors of the Sohos the had in stock better.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> And one more...another lovely bracelet.
> View attachment 4227459



I love this pretty picture.  And congrats on the bracelet and cute Minnie charm (can’t wait to see what bags you will use it on).


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Bedford Hobo in Heather Grey. I cannot wait for it to drape.
> 
> View attachment 4227522
> 
> View attachment 4227521
> 
> View attachment 4227520
> 
> View attachment 4227519



What a beautiful color — so hard to find the perfect grey.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Bedford Hobo in Heather Grey. I cannot wait for it to drape.
> 
> View attachment 4227522
> 
> View attachment 4227521
> 
> View attachment 4227520
> 
> View attachment 4227519


Very nice! I got mine to drape by loading it up, putting a towel between the strap and a door nob (so no weird indentations in the strap) adjusted the front the way I wanted it, and hanging it overnight.  It stays that way now.  Love this bag!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I love this pretty picture.  And congrats on the bracelet and cute Minnie charm (can’t wait to see what bags you will use it on).


Thank you, IM!  I was looking fir something to hang my bracelet and spied those white gourds!  I’ll bring out Disney bag later today to try the charm on it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful color — so hard to find the perfect grey.


Thanks! I like Blsck and Canyon as well, but I have a lot of bags in those colors.



holiday123 said:


> Very nice! I got mine to drape by loading it up, putting a towel between the strap and a door nob (so no weird indentations in the strap) adjusted the front the way I wanted it, and hanging it overnight.  It stays that way now.  Love this bag!


Thanks for the tip! I will give it a try.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I love this pretty picture.  And congrats on the bracelet and cute Minnie charm (can’t wait to see what bags you will use it on).


Here's my Minnie charm modelling on my black Borough.  I like the sparkling Merlot bow and the tiny gold hangtag.  They are really cute details.  With the 30% off from the Canadian Thanksgiving holiday, it was $28 CAN plus taxes.   A much more reasonable price than we've been paying for some of our purse charms lately.  This is a very lovely leather charm.


----------



## momofgirls

tenKrat said:


> Hi, I’m not a regular on this subforum, but I bought my first Coach bag in years.  Here’s my new Coach Rogue 17 in burnt orange with a Coach bag strap. I’m pretty happy with this duo.
> View attachment 3935923


I love this combo!!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Here's my Minnie charm modelling on my black Borough.  I like the sparkling Merlot bow and the tiny gold hangtag.  They are really cute details.  With the 30% off from the Canadian Thanksgiving holiday, it was $28 CAN plus taxes.   A much more reasonable price than we've been paying for some of our purse charms lately.  This is a very lovely leather charm.
> View attachment 4227934



I love Minnie on your Borough (which I also love very much, just on others, lol).  I love that the color of her bow is merlot (definitely classy looking ).  Thanks for sharing this pic.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

This week’s other outlet buy. I’ve been looking for the perfect navy/dark blue bag for ages. Rogue in Prussian Blue.


----------



## SEWDimples

ShoeSquirrel said:


> This week’s other outlet buy. I’ve been looking for the perfect navy/dark blue bag for ages. Rogue in Prussian Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228016


Congrats! You got a winner. It is awesome. Bag twin. Enjoy!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! You got a winner. It is awesome. Bag twin. Enjoy!



Thank you! I believe it was your pic that made me track it down.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I love Minnie on your Borough (which I also love very much, just on others, lol).  I love that the color of her bow is merlot (definitely classy looking ).  Thanks for sharing this pic.


After carrying my tan leather Borough last week, it's brought back a new appreciation of this style to me.  I was actually thinking about selling both my Boroughs to buy the black rivets Rogue but I like them too much.  So buying another Rogue (which would be my third Rogue and breaking my personal rule of not more than two handbags from the same line) will have to go by the wayside for now.  I'm not sure if it went on sale for 50% off that I would be able to stay true to my rule, but we're a ways away from that so no  need for further thought.

I love the bow with the glitter.  I think it adds a little extra something.


----------



## Winterfell5

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My find from the outlets today. 1941 Rogue in light saddle and black copper hardware. LOVE the contrast ♡the gold and oxblood are so perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227455


Twins on this Rogue!  I got mine at an Outlet too at an unbelievable price!


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Here's my Minnie charm modelling on my black Borough.  I like the sparkling Merlot bow and the tiny gold hangtag.  They are really cute details.  With the 30% off from the Canadian Thanksgiving holiday, it was $28 CAN plus taxes.   A much more reasonable price than we've been paying for some of our purse charms lately.  This is a very lovely leather charm.
> View attachment 4227934



Minnie looks perfect on this bag!  And great deal!  I think the gold chain and tag make it look like Minnie is all grown up [emoji23] I love it [emoji173]️


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> Minnie looks perfect on this bag!  And great deal!  I think the gold chain and tag make it look like Minnie is all grown up [emoji23] I love it [emoji173]️


Me, too!  I think Minnie’s quite sweet on this bag. I still have my black Sophia to try her out on. I think that bag will look good, too. It’s nice to have a single purse charm that suits many bags. I like the feeling of getting my money’s worth.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

ShoeSquirrel said:


> This week’s other outlet buy. I’ve been looking for the perfect navy/dark blue bag for ages. Rogue in Prussian Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228016


Bag twins!  I love this color!


----------



## anthrosphere

I just picked up this floral Charlie carryall. I originally wanted this in plain black, but I was too impatient to wait for the SAS. Besides I couldn’t resist the $158 price tag at the outlet. I got it all dressed up and filled up with my stuff. Can’t wait to take her out.

Oh! I almost forgot. I finally scored the floral skull charm at the store, too. So happy!


----------



## meepabeep

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This is a cute crossbody and the details are so nice. Love the color. Twins. Enjoy.





Fierymudkip said:


> I almost got this one! I bet we went to the same outlet   my Soho is my first 1941 too! I'm so glad I and a chance to get her . Enjoy!.



Thank you! It's a gorgeous bag, and I love it, but I might return it   My stuff doesn't fit in it without looking overstuffed, and that's without my small wristlet/wallet (money and cards can go in inner pocket). It's weird, because I have a crossbody clutch, which is pretty small, and I have no trouble fitting it in that (minus the wristlet). Oh, well.


----------



## meepabeep

I exchanged it today for a Swagger 27 in Oxblood (60% off). Love it! Size, color, everything. I tried finding something closer to the price of the Soho, but I decided to get what I really wanted, instead of something less expensive I won't be happy with in the long run. My birthday was Saturday, so I did have some extra $. Time to move back to Ban Island


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> I exchanged it today for a Swagger 27 in Oxblood (60% off). Love it! Size, color, everything. I tried finding something closer to the price of the Soho, but I decided to get what I really wanted, instead of something less expensive I won't be happy with in the long run. My birthday was Saturday, so I did have some extra $. Time to move back to Ban Island


She is beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## meepabeep

tealocean said:


> She is beautiful! Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## barskin

Here I go again. I meant to stop for a while, then I saw this brand new Turnlock Edie in oxblood quilted leather on eBay for a great price, and I couldn't resist. I put the C charm on it myself.


----------



## SEWDimples

barskin said:


> Here I go again. I meant to stop for a while, then I saw this brand new Turnlock Edie in oxblood quilted leather on eBay for a great price, and I couldn't resist. I put the C charm on it myself.
> View attachment 4234076


Congrats!@ Love the color and quilted leather. Enjoy.


----------



## carterazo

barskin said:


> Here I go again. I meant to stop for a while, then I saw this brand new Turnlock Edie in oxblood quilted leather on eBay for a great price, and I couldn't resist. I put the C charm on it myself.
> View attachment 4234076


Great bag! Congrats!


----------



## Teagaggle

Nothing huge, just a couple outlet finds. Colorblock Dinky in Dusty Rose with Oxblood & a slim wallet (a style I wasn't familiar with but holds a ton). Can you tell I'm a sucker for Oxblood?


----------



## Addienj

Sucker for oxblood here too! Had to post since this forum helped me get my second rogue on sale! Stopping now lol


----------



## Teagaggle

Addienj said:


> Sucker for oxblood here too! Had to post since this forum helped me get my second rogue on sale! Stopping now lol


Ha! I ordered this oxblood Rogue 25 yesterday. Is that the new light blue? I saw it online & in store. I usually stay from blues but I'm drawn to this. Love em both!


----------



## Addienj

Teagaggle said:


> Ha! I ordered this oxblood Rogue 25 yesterday. Is that the new light blue? I saw it online & in store. I usually stay from blues but I'm drawn to this. Love em both!


This is the Marine, I got it back in July for 50% randomly walking into Coach (I had wanted the bag for a while but hadn't decided on color).


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Nothing huge, just a couple outlet finds. Colorblock Dinky in Dusty Rose with Oxblood & a slim wallet (a style I wasn't familiar with but holds a ton). Can you tell I'm a sucker for Oxblood?
> View attachment 4236081
> View attachment 4236082


 Your Dinky and wallet are so pretty, and I love the colors!



Addienj said:


> Sucker for oxblood here too! Had to post since this forum helped me get my second rogue on sale! Stopping now lol


 Both of these are beautiful! Love the blue especially!


----------



## holiday123

A couple of my F&F items arrived today. Duffle 20 in light turquoise and same in black. Light turquoise is no where near as vibrant as the stock photo, which I don't mind because it'll be easier to wear with my winter colors. It's paler than steel blue. Coach also decided it didn't need a dustbag like the black one received. Odd. I have to say I really love this carefree style and the glovetanned pebble leather just molds to my body. Love it!  The dot on the front of these sort of drives me nuts , but it is from the inner slip pocket's snap closure. That picket fits my phone perfectly, so I can't be too mad at the snap.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> A couple of my F&F items arrived today. Duffle 20 in light turquoise and same in black. Light turquoise is no where near as vibrant as the stock photo, which I don't mind because it'll be easier to wear with my winter colors. It's paler than steel blue. Coach also decided it didn't need a dustbag like the black one received. Odd. I have to say I really love this carefree style and the glovetanned pebble leather just molds to my body. Love it!  The dot on the front of these sort of drives me nuts , but it is from the inner slip pocket's snap closure. That picket fits my phone perfectly, so I can't be too mad at the snap.



Nice!! They look super soft!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> A couple of my F&F items arrived today. Duffle 20 in light turquoise and same in black. Light turquoise is no where near as vibrant as the stock photo, which I don't mind because it'll be easier to wear with my winter colors. It's paler than steel blue. Coach also decided it didn't need a dustbag like the black one received. Odd. I have to say I really love this carefree style and the glovetanned pebble leather just molds to my body. Love it!  The dot on the front of these sort of drives me nuts , but it is from the inner slip pocket's snap closure. That picket fits my phone perfectly, so I can't be too mad at the snap.


Now that you pointed it out, I can't unsee it. I think that would drive me crazy. The duffle shapes are so cute!


----------



## sb2

holiday123 said:


> A couple of my F&F items arrived today. Duffle 20 in light turquoise and same in black. Light turquoise is no where near as vibrant as the stock photo, which I don't mind because it'll be easier to wear with my winter colors. It's paler than steel blue. Coach also decided it didn't need a dustbag like the black one received. Odd. I have to say I really love this carefree style and the glovetanned pebble leather just molds to my body. Love it!  The dot on the front of these sort of drives me nuts , but it is from the inner slip pocket's snap closure. That picket fits my phone perfectly, so I can't be too mad at the snap.



It gives it kind of a face. They look so comfortable and soft though.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Now that you pointed it out, I can't unsee it. I think that would drive me crazy. The duffle shapes are so cute!


I know! Bedford is the same way! I'm hoping once I break these in and they get slouchy that it's less pronounced. These are still stuffed so it's more noticeable.  I can't tell on Bedford now that it's slouchy so hopefully these are the same way. I wonder if any of the larger duffles do this?


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Part of my F&F order from yesterday was overnighted to me, so I received this little surprise this morning.
Jeweled Rexy bag charm. It's really cute, but quite heavy.


----------



## wintotty

Got my Dinky customized!


----------



## BeachBagGal

voodoodoll2005 said:


> View attachment 4237719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of my F&F order from yesterday was overnighted to me, so I received this little surprise this morning.
> Jeweled Rexy bag charm. It's really cute, but quite heavy.



So cute!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> My newest acquisition...small tattoo dreamer. My mall is a Simon Mall, which participates in a breast cancer fundraiser. Donate $10 (or more) & get a 25% off pass to use at many mall stores, including Coach (no exclusions).
> Yes, I did remove all fringe (I should just change my username to "the defringer") but did leave two tassels on front. The details are amazing!
> I do dislike the strap & really the new C logo charm as it doesn't appear to be removable & IMO, really interferes with Chelsea's gorgeous detailing.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 4209642
> View attachment 4209643


Did you ever figure out how to remove the C charm? I am not a fan of it on my skull tattoo dreamer 21 and am also considering buying this dreamer too.


----------



## meepabeep

I took a long walk (~5 miles) on a trail today, and since the Outlet is right near the end of the trail, I went in there  I came home with a Wine Colorblock Phone Wristlet (it was 70% +25% off). The only  MFF thing I had left, a wristlet, exited the closet, so I don't feel too bad about buying it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

meepabeep said:


> I took a long walk (~5 miles) on a trail today, and since the Outlet is right near the end of the trail, I went in there  I came home with a Wine Colorblock Phone Wristlet (it was 70% +25% off). The only  MFF thing I had left, a wristlet, exited the closet, so I don't feel too bad about buying it.



Nice looking color! What a fun treat at the end of the trail!


----------



## Syren

wintotty said:


> Got my Dinky customized!



Wow this is adorable!  Love all the flair against the metallic [emoji7]


----------



## holiday123

Joni crossbody. Love this! 1941. Leather lined. This is Scarlett - I have black coming too, both brass hardware. No outside pocket and only a slip pocket inside. Strap is detachable, but a toggle attachment so can't really use other straps. The outer kisslock almost fits a card case haha. Inside easily fits my phone, soft wallet and sunglasses case. Not too much branding other than the c on either side of the strap.  Super light.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Joni crossbody. Love this! 1941. Leather lined. This is Scarlett - I have black coming too, both brass hardware. No outside pocket and only a slip pocket inside. Strap is detachable, but a toggle attachment so can't really use other straps. The outer kisslock almost fits a card case haha. Inside easily fits my phone, soft wallet and sunglasses case. Not too much branding other than the c on either side of the strap.  Super light.


I really like this and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I really like this and the color is gorgeous!


Thank you, it definitely made me smile opening the package!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, it definitely made me smile opening the package!


I wish it came in a color I "need". Hopefully it will come in more colors. Was this $295?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Satcheldoll said:


> I really like this and the color is gorgeous!


Your bag looks so gorgeous in that particular color! I love 1941 smooth leather so much. Looking forward to checking this one out.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I wish it came in a color I "need". Hopefully it will come in more colors. Was this $295?


Yes and eligible for the F&F so came to $177


----------



## Teagaggle

meepabeep said:


> I took a long walk (~5 miles) on a trail today, and since the Outlet is right near the end of the trail, I went in there  I came home with a Wine Colorblock Phone Wristlet (it was 70% +25% off). The only  MFF thing I had left, a wristlet, exited the closet, so I don't feel too bad about buying it.


Wallet twins! I got this exact same wallet in this exact same color at my local Outlet over the weekend. It's not a wallet that I've ever even had my eye on, but it really is unique as to how much it fits in such a little package! Enjoy it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Joni crossbody. Love this! 1941. Leather lined. This is Scarlett - I have black coming too, both brass hardware. No outside pocket and only a slip pocket inside. Strap is detachable, but a toggle attachment so can't really use other straps. The outer kisslock almost fits a card case haha. Inside easily fits my phone, soft wallet and sunglasses case. Not too much branding other than the c on either side of the strap.  Super light.



Wow what a cute bag and love the kisslock on the outside! I don’t remember seeing this online when I looked yesterday.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what a cute bag and love the kisslock on the outside! I don’t remember seeing this online when I looked yesterday.


Thank you. That kisslock is going to come in handy next week when I'm in Vegas. Perfect place to store cash for tipping or slots  

I don't know if it's on the website yet. It might be part of the 12.1 releases.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Joni crossbody. Love this! 1941. Leather lined. This is Scarlett - I have black coming too, both brass hardware. No outside pocket and only a slip pocket inside. Strap is detachable, but a toggle attachment so can't really use other straps. The outer kisslock almost fits a card case haha. Inside easily fits my phone, soft wallet and sunglasses case. Not too much branding other than the c on either side of the strap.  Super light.


This is super cute. Is it online?


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> This is super cute. Is it online?


Thank you. I'm not sure if it's on the website yet but it seems they are slowly adding new items.


----------



## tealocean

voodoodoll2005 said:


> View attachment 4237719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of my F&F order from yesterday was overnighted to me, so I received this little surprise this morning.
> Jeweled Rexy bag charm. It's really cute, but quite heavy.


Very cute!


wintotty said:


> Got my Dinky customized!


 This looks so fun! Is this a metallic or foiled finish? 



meepabeep said:


> I took a long walk (~5 miles) on a trail today, and since the Outlet is right near the end of the trail, I went in there  I came home with a Wine Colorblock Phone Wristlet (it was 70% +25% off). The only  MFF thing I had left, a wristlet, exited the closet, so I don't feel too bad about buying it.


 This color is gorgeous! I can't keep up with the colors and haven't seen the wine before.



holiday123 said:


> Joni crossbody. Love this! 1941. Leather lined. This is Scarlett - I have black coming too, both brass hardware. No outside pocket and only a slip pocket inside. Strap is detachable, but a toggle attachment so can't really use other straps. The outer kisslock almost fits a card case haha. Inside easily fits my phone, soft wallet and sunglasses case. Not too much branding other than the c on either side of the strap.  Super light.


 So beautiful! The color is stunning! Another bag I've never seen!


----------



## LOVEsersen

A little gift from coach at time I got my Laural.
Both in and out are made of glove tanned leather.




Frequently use as small purse for coins, bills, card, and receipts. Easily to fit in a small bag.


----------



## Syren

LOVEsersen said:


> A little gift from coach at time I got my Laural.
> Both in and out are made of glove tanned leather.
> View attachment 4238179
> View attachment 4238181
> 
> 
> Frequently use as small purse for coins, bills, card, and receipts. Easily to fit in a small bag.
> 
> View attachment 4238182



I love loveeee this style of card case!  They have a few different styles available now but haven’t seen the turn lock one yet, it’s great!


----------



## Ireiki4u

holiday123 said:


> Joni crossbody. Love this! 1941. Leather lined. This is Scarlett - I have black coming too, both brass hardware. No outside pocket and only a slip pocket inside. Strap is detachable, but a toggle attachment so can't really use other straps. The outer kisslock almost fits a card case haha. Inside easily fits my phone, soft wallet and sunglasses case. Not too much branding other than the c on either side of the strap.  Super light.


What’s the style number, I love this?


----------



## holiday123

Ireiki4u said:


> What’s the style number, I love this?


Hi, it's 47926.


----------



## Teagaggle

F&F order arrived. This Halloween,  the thing I fear is the condition of the packaging & bags in this box...more to come...


----------



## Teagaggle

It must be a full moon...PERFECT packaging...
Dinky 24 in Saddle,  Laurel in Oxblood, Rogue 25 in Grey & Rogue 25 in Oxblood. Hi went into this order thinking that either the Laurel or Rogue would have to go back since I would not want two bags in Oxblood, but now that I have them I don't know that I can send anything back. Eek!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> It must be a full moon...PERFECT packaging...
> Dinky 24 in Saddle,  Laurel in Oxblood, Rogue 25 in Grey & Rogue 25 in Oxblood. Hi went into this order thinking that either the Laurel or Rogue would have to go back since I would not want two bags in Oxblood, but now that I have them I don't know that I can send anything back. Eek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238940
> View attachment 4238941


Gorgeous! I love everything!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Skull clutch arrived today from F&F sale as a Halloween goody to match my Edie!


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> Skull clutch arrived today from F&F sale as a Halloween goody to match my Edie!


Oh my! That is a gorgeous set! Luxe!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> It must be a full moon...PERFECT packaging...
> Dinky 24 in Saddle,  Laurel in Oxblood, Rogue 25 in Grey & Rogue 25 in Oxblood. Hi went into this order thinking that either the Laurel or Rogue would have to go back since I would not want two bags in Oxblood, but now that I have them I don't know that I can send anything back. Eek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238940
> View attachment 4238941


Congrats! What a great haul. I like all your new goodies. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

Some additional Dark Fairy Tale pieces.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Joni crossbody. Love this! 1941. Leather lined. This is Scarlett - I have black coming too, both brass hardware. No outside pocket and only a slip pocket inside. Strap is detachable, but a toggle attachment so can't really use other straps. The outer kisslock almost fits a card case haha. Inside easily fits my phone, soft wallet and sunglasses case. Not too much branding other than the c on either side of the strap.  Super light.


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> It must be a full moon...PERFECT packaging...
> Dinky 24 in Saddle,  Laurel in Oxblood, Rogue 25 in Grey & Rogue 25 in Oxblood. Hi went into this order thinking that either the Laurel or Rogue would have to go back since I would not want two bags in Oxblood, but now that I have them I don't know that I can send anything back. Eek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238940
> View attachment 4238941


Awesome haul! Congrats! Which will you carry first? [emoji12]


----------



## MKB0925

Teagaggle said:


> It must be a full moon...PERFECT packaging...
> Dinky 24 in Saddle,  Laurel in Oxblood, Rogue 25 in Grey & Rogue 25 in Oxblood. Hi went into this order thinking that either the Laurel or Rogue would have to go back since I would not want two bags in Oxblood, but now that I have them I don't know that I can send anything back. Eek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238940
> View attachment 4238941


What beauties!! Love them all!


----------



## MelissaPurse

So grateful to add this rare preloved beauty to my Rogue collection, Whiplash Rivets 36...the seller cut the Whiplash and I’m so happy she did because I wouldn’t have had the guts to do it. It’s exactly how I wanted it modified[emoji51]


----------



## Joey92

My new to me campus backpack with a suede bottom, one of my favourites styles from coach. And it goes so well with my match duffel bag so I’m very excited to use them. 

The tea rose rogue tote is going to be a great Christmas present for the GF, if I can stop myself from giving it to her early. It was my first round order from the outlet and everything was exceptional. Except for the packaging which consisted of a giant box and the bag inside with no box or styrofoam to stop it from tumbling around.


----------



## blindf0ldme

My new Rouge Brief that i purchased last weekend. Completely and totally enamored by this bag. As soon as I laid eyes on the gorgeous color I knew it was going home with me.


----------



## OperaCake

Some bag charms that I bought three weeks ago during 30% off sale.  I love rabbit.


----------



## brightblonde

New Chaise crossbody in Oxblood & Signature.  I like the style, size, & front pocket.  But I'm undecided about these colors.


----------



## elvisfan4life

blindf0ldme said:


> My new Rouge Brief that i purchased last weekend. Completely and totally enamored by this bag. As soon as I laid eyes on the gorgeous color I knew it was going home with me.
> View attachment 4240823


Stunning co!our is it.1941 sadd!e or dark.saddle ?Does.it.just have the one long strap?


----------



## focoach

brightblonde said:


> New Chaise crossbody in Oxblood & Signature.  I like the style, size, & front pocket.  But I'm undecided about these colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240825


I just got the signature one!! It was a tough choice though for sure, but you can’t go wrong! Love this bag


----------



## blindf0ldme

elvisfan4life said:


> Stunning co!our is it.1941 sadd!e or dark.saddle ?Does.it.just have the one long strap?



Not entirely sure as im kinda new to coach . but here is the actual link to it on the coach site. 
https://www.coach.com/coach-rogue-b..._color=JILQD#cgid=men-bags-briefcases&start=5


----------



## SEWDimples

MelissaPurse said:


> So grateful to add this rare preloved beauty to my Rogue collection, Whiplash Rivets 36...the seller cut the Whiplash and I’m so happy she did because I wouldn’t have had the guts to do it. It’s exactly how I wanted it modified[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240081


Congrats! Like this bag. I wish was able to find one with whiplash without a crazy price.


----------



## Teagaggle

focoach said:


> I just got the signature one!! It was a tough choice though for sure, but you can’t go wrong! Love this bag


I REALLY like the siggy one also but shy from gold hardware. It's such an easy bag! Enjoy yours!


----------



## MelissaPurse

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Like this bag. I wish was able to find one with whiplash without a crazy price.



I understand what you mean about crazy price...like double retail price [emoji19]


----------



## SEWDimples

MelissaPurse said:


> I understand what you mean about crazy price...like double retail price [emoji19]


Yes, you saw the same one I did. You are great at finding the deals and limited edition bags.


----------



## carterazo

blindf0ldme said:


> My new Rouge Brief that i purchased last weekend. Completely and totally enamored by this bag. As soon as I laid eyes on the gorgeous color I knew it was going home with me.
> View attachment 4240823


What beauty! Congrats!


----------



## brightblonde

focoach said:


> I just got the signature one!! It was a tough choice though for sure, but you can’t go wrong! Love this bag



Enjoy yours!  

I think I will keep that one.  And probably return the other.  I hope they come out with more colors.


----------



## Bagmedic

MelissaPurse said:


> So grateful to add this rare preloved beauty to my Rogue collection, Whiplash Rivets 36...the seller cut the Whiplash and I’m so happy she did because I wouldn’t have had the guts to do it. It’s exactly how I wanted it modified[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240081


I also bought one on the resale market and think I will remove the whiplash, too.  I will need to take it out and look.  The whiplash looks great in the stock photos but it kind of tickles me...


----------



## Bagmedic

blindf0ldme said:


> My new Rouge Brief that i purchased last weekend. Completely and totally enamored by this bag. As soon as I laid eyes on the gorgeous color I knew it was going home with me.
> View attachment 4240823


I think I want one of these for my computer bag and hoping they are on the next SAS.  Debating between sienna and grey...I have the grey in a rogue tote and love the color and great neutral for work.


----------



## gr8onteej

brightblonde said:


> New Chaise crossbody in Oxblood & Signature.  I like the style, size, & front pocket.  But I'm undecided about these colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240825



I got the red one-jasper.


----------



## blindf0ldme

Bagmedic said:


> I think I want one of these for my computer bag and hoping they are on the next SAS.  Debating between sienna and grey...I have the grey in a rogue tote and love the color and great neutral for work.



The color I got immediately stood out as I was browsing. Whatever color u choose it is such an awesome bag and looks and feels so high end it aint cheap by any means but the leather feels like the price should be in the thousands imo


----------



## focoach

Teagaggle said:


> I REALLY like the siggy one also but shy from gold hardware. It's such an easy bag! Enjoy yours!


Thanks! I wanted the colorblock probably the most but my sister (we are very close and do a lot together) just got that one! I really dislike the “light gold” hardware on most bags but I’m surprisingly into the “vintage brass” or whatever it is called on the signature one! That slight difference in making it less shiny and more antique looking makes me like this gold!


----------



## Teagaggle

focoach said:


> Thanks! I wanted the colorblock probably the most but my sister (we are very close and do a lot together) just got that one! I really dislike the “light gold” hardware on most bags but I’m surprisingly into the “vintage brass” or whatever it is called on the signature one! That slight difference in making it less shiny and more antique looking makes me like this gold!


I totally agree, on both points. Like you, it really works on this bag. I used the colorblock on yesterday. Loved it. So much so that I used a Bloomies gift card to purchase the signature one like you got!


----------



## focoach

Teagaggle said:


> I totally agree, on both points. Like you, it really works on this bag. I used the colorblock on yesterday. Loved it. So much so that I used a Bloomies gift card to purchase the signature one like you got!


That’s awesome! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Two words: fob heaven!! 
Pardon the pic on the fly. Ocean City MD outlet today. There were even more brass tone fobs! And a big red C with nickel hardware and a big black C with gunmetal hardware. When I want to go all out bling, lol, I already have the ginormous red resin rose. I really thought about the C’s hard, but couldn’t really see them being used a lot . I see every thing I have here going well with my multitude of neutrals and black bags. Set me back $70.80 plus tax.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4242914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: fob heaven!!
> Pardon the pic on the fly. Ocean City MD outlet today. There were even more brass tone fobs! And a big red C with nickel hardware and a big black C with gunmetal hardware. When I want to go all out bling, lol, I already have the ginormous red resin rose. I really thought about the C’s hard, but couldn’t really see them being used a lot . I see every thing I have here going well with my multitude of neutrals and black bags. Set me back $70.80 plus tax.


Great haul at a great price!


----------



## Lake Effect

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Great haul at a great price!


Thanks. There was a great selection. I wonder if that location is getting less traffic, since the beach season is done. All the ones I picked, and I believe most there, were 70% then 20% off. The multi wild flower was just under $20 and the rest were under $15. I was hoping to find some kind of pin or sticker so I can cover a monogram of an otherwise sweet little bag and gift it to friend who has been dropping serious hints she would love one of my thrifted finds for Christmas. The rainbow pin is perfect , and just under $5!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4242914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: fob heaven!!
> Pardon the pic on the fly. Ocean City MD outlet today. There were even more brass tone fobs! And a big red C with nickel hardware and a big black C with gunmetal hardware. When I want to go all out bling, lol, I already have the ginormous red resin rose. I really thought about the C’s hard, but couldn’t really see them being used a lot . I see every thing I have here going well with my multitude of neutrals and black bags. Set me back $70.80 plus tax.


Congrats @Lake Effect! Love all your new fobs. They will look great on a lot of your vintage bags. Enjoy.


----------



## Drakukla

This Is my new backpack Charm, I love  collecting them And got all of the  on ebay
Where I live, we don't celebrate Halloween. Only at work we did little halloween decoration


----------



## lilgreykitty

Harley77 said:


> Skull clutch arrived today from F&F sale as a Halloween goody to match my Edie!


Those are gorgeous! I love the color! Did you get those at an outlet? What is the color called


----------



## AstridRhapsody

lilgreykitty said:


> Those are gorgeous! I love the color! Did you get those at an outlet? What is the color called


Thanks! I got them both from my local boutique. They are both plum and currently on the website.


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4242914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: fob heaven!!
> Pardon the pic on the fly. Ocean City MD outlet today. There were even more brass tone fobs! And a big red C with nickel hardware and a big black C with gunmetal hardware. When I want to go all out bling, lol, I already have the ginormous red resin rose. I really thought about the C’s hard, but couldn’t really see them being used a lot . I see every thing I have here going well with my multitude of neutrals and black bags. Set me back $70.80 plus tax. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]





Lake Effect said:


> Thanks. There was a great selection. I wonder if that location is getting less traffic, since the beach season is done. All the ones I picked, and I believe most there, were 70% then 20% off. The multi wild flower was just under $20 and the rest were under $15. I was hoping to find some kind of pin or sticker so I can cover a monogram of an otherwise sweet little bag and gift it to friend who has been dropping serious hints she would love one of my thrifted finds for Christmas. The rainbow pin is perfect , and just under $5!!


Nice haul! I go to that area roughly once a year during the cold season. Recently that store has had better deletes and items in general than the one in Rehoboth Beach. I love stopping by just to browse. [emoji5]


----------



## Ireiki4u

brightblonde said:


> New Chaise crossbody in Oxblood & Signature.  I like the style, size, & front pocket.  But I'm undecided about these colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240825


How easy is it to get inside the bag while wearing it. Could you take a photo wearing it crossbody? I am thinking of getting one and want to see what it looks like. I am 5’2 and don’t what the bag to look big on me.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Teagaggle said:


> Sutton hobo in colorblock arrived today and I moved right in. The color is very hard to capture. In my opinion, it is most like Ivy from past season. The shoulder strap and slimmer crossbody strap are black on one side and fuschia on the other. There is a exterior back zip pocket. It's very much like the Chelsea hobo with some added details, like the way the shoulder strap attaches as well as the zipper pull, both features I really like.
> View attachment 4221339
> View attachment 4221340


Is the shoulder strap removable?


----------



## Teagaggle

Ireiki4u said:


> Is the shoulder strap removable?


Nope but it's the only strap (no short handle).


----------



## Teagaggle

Ireiki4u said:


> How easy is it to get inside the bag while wearing it. Could you take a photo wearing it crossbody? I am thinking of getting one and want to see what it looks like. I am 5’2 and don’t what the bag to look big on me.


I think it's easy to get into.
Sorry, no mod shots. On business travel with a different bag.


----------



## Kidclarke

I’ve been wanting some loafers but haven’t found any I like or in my price range. 
My local Crossroads Trading store (consignment shop) posted some men’s coach loafers today on their Instagram for $50, and they were my size so I went in to check them out. I was so happy they still had them and they fit like a glove.


----------



## Vidalita

Kidclarke said:


> I’ve been wanting some loafers but haven’t found any I like or in my price range.
> My local Crossroads Trading store (consignment shop) posted some men’s coach loafers today on their Instagram for $50, and they were my size so I went in to check them out. I was so happy they still had them and they fit like a glove.
> View attachment 4245182


Those are soooo good I love them!!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @Lake Effect! Love all your new fobs. They will look great on a lot of your vintage bags. Enjoy.


Ty. I think we are twins now on a few fobs. I believe I saw the antiqued brass horse and Coach in one of your posts, and thought it was an older, discontinued fob!



carterazo said:


> Nice haul! I go to that area roughly once a year during the cold season. Recently that store has had better deletes and items in general than the one in Rehoboth Beach. I love stopping by just to browse. [emoji5]


Ty. I was planning on stopping at Rehoboth on my way back to NJ and checked to see the nearest Coach store for the heck of it. Well, I didn't bother to go to Rehoboth. I was curious to see if they had any retail bags. AC NJ had a few Bandits over the summer.


----------



## brightblonde

Ireiki4u said:


> How easy is it to get inside the bag while wearing it. Could you take a photo wearing it crossbody? I am thinking of getting one and want to see what it looks like. I am 5’2 and don’t what the bag to look big on me.




Hi, I hope this helps.  It's a nice medium size.  Roomier than Saddle 23.  I think it's easy to get inside.  And the outer pockets are big.  But the lining is very dark.  I wish that was lighter.


----------



## Ireiki4u

brightblonde said:


> Hi, I hope this helps.  It's a nice medium size.  Roomier than Saddle 23.  I think it's easy to get inside.  And the outer pockets are big.  But the lining is very dark.  I wish that was lighter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245926
> View attachment 4245927
> View attachment 4245928
> View attachment 4245929


Yes, I have a tea rose saddle bag, so the comparison was great. Thankyou I have one coming.


----------



## MKB0925

brightblonde said:


> Hi, I hope this helps.  It's a nice medium size.  Roomier than Saddle 23.  I think it's easy to get inside.  And the outer pockets are big.  But the lining is very dark.  I wish that was lighter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245926
> View attachment 4245927
> View attachment 4245928
> View attachment 4245929


I love this bag and looks great on you...I like the wider bottom and that is stands up on it's own. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Canyon Quilt Chelsea Crossbody....a CQ bag has been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## Kidclarke

My new Jeweled Rexy Bag Charm


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kidclarke said:


> I’ve been wanting some loafers but haven’t found any I like or in my price range.
> My local Crossroads Trading store (consignment shop) posted some men’s coach loafers today on their Instagram for $50, and they were my size so I went in to check them out. I was so happy they still had them and they fit like a glove. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4245182


Such a great find!!! I've always loved these, but men's shoes will never fit me. Congrats!!!


----------



## snibor

Pretty sure I’ll keep. I like but not sure I love. Would have like to also have a shorter strap. Just arrived and I took mod shots.


----------



## branbran1984

I loved the chalk saddle bag so much that I got the flax one! Such a fun bag for gloomy days!


----------



## Teagaggle

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4247918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the chalk saddle bag so much that I got the flax one! Such a fun bag for gloomy days!


Lovely! I wish they would do more saddle bags with pebbled leather!


----------



## SEWDimples

snibor said:


> Pretty sure I’ll keep. I like but not sure I love. Would have like to also have a shorter strap. Just arrived and I took mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247871
> 
> View attachment 4247872


Gorgeous color. I really like saddle bags. Enjoy.


branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4247918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the chalk saddle bag so much that I got the flax one! Such a fun bag for gloomy days!


Love the color and fringes. Enjoy.


----------



## Newpurselove

snibor said:


> Pretty sure I’ll keep. I like but not sure I love. Would have like to also have a shorter strap. Just arrived and I took mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247871
> 
> View attachment 4247872



Bag Twins! Timeless style and color-love this one. I say Keep


----------



## Ireiki4u

snibor said:


> Pretty sure I’ll keep. I like but not sure I love. Would have like to also have a shorter strap. Just arrived and I took mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247871
> 
> View attachment 4247872


Love the color


----------



## Lake Effect

snibor said:


> Pretty sure I’ll keep. I like but not sure I love. Would have like to also have a shorter strap. Just arrived and I took mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247871
> 
> View attachment 4247872


It looks cute on you, but I am partial to that shade. I double up the long straps on my bags (which are vintage). It is a squeeze, but it gives me strap I can hand carry or carry on my forearm.


Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4247953
> 
> So true. I ended up taking my BT Shoulder Sac and BT Bancroft bag both to breakfast and my girlfriend, who very much admires my vintage finds was almost swooning over all the British Tan-ness . It’s my neutral. I wear it with anything. Here’s my NYC girl. I love that my 20 something co-worker and 30 something niece use vintage Coach.


----------



## MooMooVT

snibor said:


> Pretty sure I’ll keep. I like but not sure I love. Would have like to also have a shorter strap. Just arrived and I took mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247871
> 
> View attachment 4247872


The Saddle is so versatile! I have this and the burnished grey - they hold a bit for their size and are a casual classic at a great price! Keep her!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

snibor said:


> Pretty sure I’ll keep. I like but not sure I love. Would have like to also have a shorter strap. Just arrived and I took mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247871
> 
> View attachment 4247872



This bag looks cute on you! Keep it.


----------



## snibor

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> This bag looks cute on you! Keep it.


Thanks!


----------



## Syren

My new signature Charlie [emoji173]️ This will be such a great bag for work, nice and lightweight. I recommend the Charlie!

I don’t know what has come over me, I’ve never been into the signature items but lately find myself lusting after them [emoji23]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Syren said:


> View attachment 4250830
> 
> My new signature Charlie [emoji173]️ This will be such a great bag for work, nice and lightweight. I recommend the Charlie!
> 
> I don’t know what has come over me, I’ve never been into the signature items but lately find myself lusting after them [emoji23]


Gorgeous!!
I've been feeling the same way, reallllly loving my signature tattoo tote, dreamers, and snow white duffle. Never in a million years did I think I would like signature!


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!!
> I've been feeling the same way, reallllly loving my signature tattoo tote, dreamers, and snow white duffle. Never in a million years did I think I would like signature!



Thanks!  Ah yes I adore your tattoo tote [emoji7] Such a great bag. I always look at the mini dreamer with the skull tattoo. It’s adorable!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Syren said:


> View attachment 4250830
> 
> My new signature Charlie [emoji173]️ This will be such a great bag for work, nice and lightweight. I recommend the Charlie!
> 
> I don’t know what has come over me, I’ve never been into the signature items but lately find myself lusting after them [emoji23]





Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!!
> I've been feeling the same way, reallllly loving my signature tattoo tote, dreamers, and snow white duffle. Never in a million years did I think I would like signature!


I thought this bag shown on Coach's IG was a lovely signature item! I don't usually go for logos but this caught my eye, the first logo bag to do so in a while!


----------



## Syren

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I thought this bag shown on Coach's IG was a lovely signature item! I don't usually go for logos but this caught my eye, the first logo bag to do so in a while!



Cute bag!  And I like the lil pig modeling it [emoji23]


----------



## 2cello

I like that bag too.  I wonder if it’s going to be one they just have for marketing and we will never see it in stores.


----------



## holiday123

Had this waiting for me when I got home from Vegas. Joni crossbody. Smells so good!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Had this waiting for me when I got home from Vegas. Joni crossbody. Smells so good!


Need more pictures! [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Had this waiting for me when I got home from Vegas. Joni crossbody. Smells so good!


I really like this bag.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Need more pictures! [emoji7]


Here you go


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> I really like this bag.


Me too, it's a cute little bag. Trying to decide if I need both colors though, although they both are good neutrals...


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Here you go


I really like this bag. Definitely going on my wishlist.


----------



## Ireiki4u

holiday123 said:


> Here you go


Is this on the website yet? Also what’s the style number please?


----------



## Ireiki4u

holiday123 said:


> Had this waiting for me when I got home from Vegas. Joni crossbody. Smells so good!


I found the style number, is the Scarlett more red or pink? Looking for a red bag for the holidays? Did you get from coach?


----------



## CoachMaven

The Joni is leather lined?? What's the price point on this bag?


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> Joni


Hi yes leather lined. It's $295. I purchased during f&f so it should discount during the current promotion.


----------



## holiday123

Ireiki4u said:


> I found the style number, is the Scarlett more red or pink? Looking for a red bag for the holidays? Did you get from coach?


Hi, it's more of a burgundy/Bordeaux.


----------



## Smile@purse

holiday123 said:


> Hi yes leather lined. It's $295. I purchased during f&f so it should discount during the current promotion.


This bag is really cute.  I could not find it on COACH website.  Do you have the style number please?  Thank you.


----------



## holiday123

Smile@purse said:


> This bag is really cute.  I could not find it on COACH website.  Do you have the style number please?  Thank you.


Hi, 47926


----------



## Smile@purse

holiday123 said:


> Hi, 47926


Thank you.☺️


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I've always had a "thing" for little rodents since I was young so I couldn't pass this up. And the Champaign toasting pig makes me smile. 


Here's more details on the cardcase that aren't shown on line.


----------



## Lucylu29

holiday123 said:


> Had this waiting for me when I got home from Vegas. Joni crossbody. Smells so good!



This is really nice. Do you know the dimensions?


----------



## Scottiemom

holiday123 said:


> Hi, it's more of a burgundy/Bordeaux.


Just ordered the Joni in scarlet (with PCE). I don't remember the exact dimensions, but it's comparable to the camera bag, just an inch or so longer.


----------



## holiday123

Lucylu29 said:


> This is really nice. Do you know the dimensions?


9 x 6 x 3.5


----------



## muggles

My brand new Jasper duffle 20!


----------



## SEWDimples

Scottiemom said:


> Just ordered the Joni in scarlet (with PCE). I don't remember the exact dimensions, but it's comparable to the camera bag, just an inch or so longer.


That's good to know because I love the size of the Coach Camera bag.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> That's good to know because I love the size of the Coach Camera bag.


Comparison pics


----------



## Satcheldoll

Scottiemom said:


> Just ordered the Joni in scarlet (with PCE). I don't remember the exact dimensions, but it's comparable to the camera bag, just an inch or so longer.


I'm so tempted to order it with the PCE but my SA is currently out of the country. I guess I could have one of the other SAs order it for me.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm so tempted to order it with the PCE but my SA is currently out of the country. I guess I could have one of the other SAs order it for me.


Which color are you getting???


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Which color are you getting???


I like the Scarlett.


----------



## TCB

I forgot to post this. I purchased this at the 5th Ave NY location, my first time there on a trip a couple of weeks ago.














ETA: So sorry these pics are so huge!


----------



## tealocean

TCB said:


> I forgot to post this. I purchased this at the 5th Ave NY location, my first time there on a trip a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254331
> 
> 
> ETA: So sorry these pics are so huge!


This is adorable! I love the whimsical drawing of her with the bag!


----------



## TCB

tealocean said:


> This is adorable! I love the whimsical drawing of her with the bag!



Thank you so much!  I thought it was so cute.


----------



## SEWDimples

TCB said:


> I forgot to post this. I purchased this at the 5th Ave NY location, my first time there on a trip a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254331
> 
> 
> ETA: So sorry these pics are so huge!


Congrats! This pouch is really cute. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

My newest Coach X Rodarte wristlet 30 and bag charms.


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> My newest Coach X Rodarte wristlet 30 and bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4254527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254528



I like the purse charm. Is that from the outlet or FP?


----------



## Lucylu29

holiday123 said:


> 9 x 6 x 3.5



Thanks! I'm wondering if it holds more or about the same as a Dinky 24.


----------



## holiday123

Lucylu29 said:


> Thanks! I'm wondering if it holds more or about the same as a Dinky 24.


Probably about the same except dinky 24 has that back pocket for phone.  Dinky actually feels "sturdier" on. Joni is really light as is the chain attachment.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> I like the purse charm. Is that from the outlet or FP?


I purchased the Bennett bag charm and the other two from the outlet.


----------



## TCB

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This pouch is really cute. Enjoy.


Thank you so much!


----------



## TCB

SEWDimples said:


> My newest Coach X Rodarte wristlet 30 and bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4254527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254528


Gorgeous!
I love the Rodarte wristlets and clutches!  I wanted that black one!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I like the Scarlett.


Apparently these are at my localish store already!


----------



## Lucylu29

holiday123 said:


> Probably about the same except dinky 24 has that back pocket for phone.  Dinky actually feels "sturdier" on. Joni is really light as is the chain attachment.



Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> I forgot to post this. I purchased this at the 5th Ave NY location, my first time there on a trip a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254331
> 
> 
> ETA: So sorry these pics are so huge!



That’s cute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Apparently these are at my localish store already!



Nice! So the strap is adjustable just not removable, right?


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Apparently these are at my localish store already!


That's fast. My SA is supposed to be ordering one for me.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! So the strap is adjustable just not removable, right?


Yes it's adjustable. Both sides have a toggle attachment, but one side has an extra ring for the hangtag so the chain on that side won't fit through the hole to detach.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> That's fast. My SA is supposed to be ordering one for me.


I just saw it comes in green too ♥️♥️♥️ but I'm on ban island after she places this order for one last item I swear haha.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I just saw it comes in green too [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ but I'm on ban island after she places this order for one last item I swear haha.


Ooh I have to ask about the green. Do remember the name? What else are you getting? Oh boy! [emoji23] 

I wasn't planning on buying anything. I've done a good job of selling a lot of bags that haven't been used.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Ooh I have to ask about the green. Do remember the name? What else are you getting? Oh boy! [emoji23]
> 
> I wasn't planning on buying anything. I've done a good job of selling a lot of bags that haven't been used.


A Cooper shoulder bag in cadet 

Don't remember the green name. She did say canteen in hunter green so maybe that's the same for Joni? Here's the picture.  

I wasn't planning on buying until I checked e+Bates and the ad banner at the top of the page shoved Cooper in my face lol.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I got this Callie Foldover Chain Clutch last week:


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Yes it's adjustable. Both sides have a toggle attachment, but one side has an extra ring for the hangtag so the chain on that side won't fit through the hole to detach.


Such a cute bag!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> A Cooper shoulder bag in cadet
> 
> Don't remember the green name. She did say canteen in hunter green so maybe that's the same for Joni? Here's the picture.
> 
> I wasn't planning on buying until I checked e+Bates and the ad banner at the top of the page shoved Cooper in my face lol.


Lol. I'm getting the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet!


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> That’s cute!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## TCB




----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Lol. I'm getting the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet!


twins haha!  that new fringy saddle almost got me too, it was so cool looking!


----------



## Syren

Satcheldoll said:


> Lol. I'm getting the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet!



Oooo a cooper shoulder bag!  I’m interested in the regular cooper with rivets. Are the cooper shoulder bag straps hanging chains like on the rogue shoulder bags?  I’m intrigued [emoji1]


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> Oooo a cooper shoulder bag!  I’m interested in the regular cooper with rivets. Are the cooper shoulder bag straps hanging chains like on the rogue shoulder bags?  I’m intrigued [emoji1]


it doesn't look like it.  go to e-bates/coach and look at the top banner.  you can see a little of the strap, it looks like leather and dogleash clips. the "magazine"photo doesn't show the strap at all.  bonus - it has a back pocket...will it fit my phone...hmmm


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> it doesn't look like it.  go to e-bates/coach and look at the top banner.  you can see a little of the strap, it looks like leather and dogleash clips. the "magazine"photo doesn't show the strap at all.  bonus - it has a back pocket...will it fit my phone...hmmm



Found it!  Good eye lol Looks like a nice flap style. I love a good back pocket. I like my iPhone 7 because it fits in everything, I don’t want to ever upgrade [emoji23]


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> it doesn't look like it.  go to e-bates/coach and look at the top banner.  you can see a little of the strap, it looks like leather and dogleash clips. the "magazine"photo doesn't show the strap at all.  bonus - it has a back pocket...will it fit my phone...hmmm


I don't see the bag on the website, though.  How are you ordering thru ******?


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> twins haha!  that new fringy saddle almost got me too, it was so cool looking!


I just bought three blue bags tonight. The market tote in midnight navy, metallic blue camera bag and the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet. Can you tell I like blue? [emoji23]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> I don't see the bag on the website, though.  How are you ordering thru ******?


I ordered through my SA.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> I ordered through my SA.


Do you have the style# and price?


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Do you have the style# and price?


38660 and $495


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> 38660 and $495


Thank you!


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> A Cooper shoulder bag in cadet
> 
> Don't remember the green name. She did say canteen in hunter green so maybe that's the same for Joni? Here's the picture.
> 
> I wasn't planning on buying until I checked e+Bates and the ad banner at the top of the page shoved Cooper in my face lol.


I know you only showed it for size comparison, but your green Dinky and the green on this sample image are swoon worthy!


----------



## Syren

Satcheldoll said:


> I just bought three blue bags tonight. The market tote in midnight navy, metallic blue camera bag and the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet. Can you tell I like blue? [emoji23]



Haha!  I’ve got my eye on the metallic blue camera bag [emoji7] or the metallic blue Alexa clutch.  I was really hoping they’d release a full size rogue in midnight navy with gold rivets but they only have it in 25 size. I would be so happy if they release a full size rogue in cadet with brass hw.  I am so in loveeeee with the cadet color.  Can’t wait to see your cooper!

I am pretty desperate for a blue satchel with brass haha it’ll be hard to turn down the midnight cooper if it makes it to SAS so I was hoping to know by now if a full size blue rogue was coming.


----------



## Nana61256

Picked up the Cooper and matching wallet during the Thanksgiving Sale.  Been coveting this bag for awhile as I love the 1941 line and it looks very professional for work.  I love it!


----------



## BagsRGreat

Satcheldoll said:


> I just bought three blue bags tonight. The market tote in midnight navy, metallic blue camera bag and the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet. Can you tell I like blue? [emoji23]


Lovely choices.  But you left out my new favorite blue in Coach--- Chambray! I could not believe how much I loved that color after seeing it in person at the store.


----------



## Syren

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4255423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the Cooper and matching wallet during the Thanksgiving Sale.  Been coveting this bag for awhile as I love the 1941 line and it looks very professional for work.  I love it!



Beautiful!  And I agree, it looks like a perfect work bag [emoji7]


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I just bought three blue bags tonight. The market tote in midnight navy, metallic blue camera bag and the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet. Can you tell I like blue? [emoji23]


OMG that's so funny because I keep telling her not to let me order anything else in blue - and then I order something else in blue.  LMAO.  

That blue camera bag


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> I know you only showed it for size comparison, but your green Dinky and the green on this sample image are swoon worthy!


I know, I just love green!

Here's a few more styles coming in green ♥️


----------



## CoachMaven

I got something small for this sale, a new pair of sunglasses. It's been YEARS since I got good quality ones, my most recent favorites I got from Loft for cheap busted at the bridge and I had to toss them.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Syren said:


> Haha!  I’ve got my eye on the metallic blue camera bag [emoji7] or the metallic blue Alexa clutch.  I was really hoping they’d release a full size rogue in midnight navy with gold rivets but they only have it in 25 size. I would be so happy if they release a full size rogue in cadet with brass hw.  I am so in loveeeee with the cadet color.  Can’t wait to see your cooper!
> 
> I am pretty desperate for a blue satchel with brass haha it’ll be hard to turn down the midnight cooper if it makes it to SAS so I was hoping to know by now if a full size blue rogue was coming.


I fell in love with the metallic blue camera bag and I'll admit I've been a 1941 snob but I just had to have it. The color is amazing. I might come by senses and decided I don't need one of them. I'm sure I'll keep the Market tote since it fills a need and it's really a good neutral. It doesn't look navy at all. It looks more charcoal with a suttle blue undertone to me.


----------



## CoachMaven

Speaking of metallic blue, I saw the Charlie 28 in the metallic blue in person, it's a beautiful color!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Syren said:


> Haha!  I’ve got my eye on the metallic blue camera bag [emoji7] or the metallic blue Alexa clutch.  I was really hoping they’d release a full size rogue in midnight navy with gold rivets but they only have it in 25 size. I would be so happy if they release a full size rogue in cadet with brass hw.  I am so in loveeeee with the cadet color.  Can’t wait to see your cooper!
> 
> I am pretty desperate for a blue satchel with brass haha it’ll be hard to turn down the midnight cooper if it makes it to SAS so I was hoping to know by now if a full size blue rogue was coming.


I just asked my SA about Rogue colors and as of now there's a back order for nude pink, and potentially tobacco( if it hasn't been created yet), and slate and a metallic graphite. All in the regular size.


----------



## Syren

Satcheldoll said:


> I just asked my SA about Rogue colors and as of now there's a back order for nude pink, and potentially tobacco( if it hasn't been created yet), and slate and a metallic graphite. All in the regular size.



Oh those all sound lovely, thanks for sharing!  I think I saw someone post tobacco full size rogue as an Asian exclusive a while back but I could be wrong. I did really like tobacco so I would be interested in it if it becomes available in the US. And slate!  Oooo sounds nice lol I came back to Coach too late and missed the dark denim with brass. Considering doing a MTO dark denim in the future [emoji2]


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> I know, I just love green!
> 
> Here's a few more styles coming in green ♥️


They're all so cute!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Satcheldoll said:


> I just bought three blue bags tonight. The market tote in midnight navy, metallic blue camera bag and the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet. Can you tell I like blue? [emoji23]



Ooo Please post pix of the camera bag when you get it! I’d love to see what it looks like. Oh and I love the color blue and blue bags so I totally get it. [emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> I know you only showed it for size comparison, but your green Dinky and the green on this sample image are swoon worthy!



I agree I totally love that green!!! I feel like I asked before, but is it Forest?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Satcheldoll said:


> I fell in love with the metallic blue camera bag and I'll admit I've been a 1941 snob but I just had to have it. The color is amazing. I might come by senses and decided I don't need one of them. I'm sure I'll keep the Market tote since it fills a need and it's really a good neutral. It doesn't look navy at all. It looks more charcoal with a suttle blue undertone to me.



Does the metallic blue camera bag look the same irl as it does on the website?


----------



## Satcheldoll

BeachBagGal said:


> Does the metallic blue camera bag look the same irl as it does on the website?


Surprisingly it does.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> I agree I totally love that green!!! I feel like I asked before, but is it Forest?


Yes, burnished forest green


----------



## Satcheldoll

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo Please post pix of the camera bag when you get it! I’d love to see what it looks like. Oh and I love the color blue and blue bags so I totally get it. [emoji170]


I have it in my posession. It's still in the factory packaging. My SA knows I like it that way. [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Satcheldoll said:


> I have it in my posession. It's still in the factory packaging. My SA knows I like it that way. [emoji23]



I can’t wait to see a pic!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

BeachBagGal said:


> I can’t wait to see a pic!!


I probably get to post pics sometime tomorrow.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> I know, I just love green!
> 
> Here's a few more styles coming in green ♥️


How do I get one of thosebooks?


----------



## Satcheldoll

elvisfan4life said:


> How do I get one of thosebooks?


This is a picture of Coach's online lookbook for the SAs.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Satcheldoll said:


> This is a picture of Coach's online lookbook for the SAs.


aww shame


----------



## wintotty

New rogue 25


----------



## Satcheldoll

wintotty said:


> New rogue 25


What's the name of this color?


----------



## wintotty

And metallic trifold


----------



## wintotty

Satcheldoll said:


> What's the name of this color?


It is fuchsia


----------



## Satcheldoll

wintotty said:


> It is fuchsia


Thanks. It's gorgeous! Just when I said I was done with Rogues... sigh.


----------



## tealocean

wintotty said:


> New rogue 25


Wow! So beautiful; so fun! I love fuchsia!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sutton Hobo in Cypress


----------



## Sarah03

wintotty said:


> New rogue 25


This is AWESOME!


Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks. It's gorgeous! Just when I said I was done with Rogues... sigh.



Right?! I need another rogue like I need another hole in my head. [emoji23]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sarah03 said:


> This is AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Right?! I need another rogue like I need another hole in my head. [emoji23]


I know, but I only have one 25. [emoji23]


----------



## LL777

My first dreamer. I went to buy a Cooper but bought this instead


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> New rogue 25


Wow, this color is gorgeous.



Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks. It's gorgeous! Just when I said I was done with Rogues... sigh.


LOL......I have 3 Rogue 25s, so I will have to buy this color for another bag, if it is available.



shoes+handbags said:


> Sutton Hobo in Cypress
> View attachment 4256249


This bag is so beautiful. Nice and classic. I think I like it because it reminds me of the Nomad.


----------



## houseof999

wintotty said:


> New rogue 25


Is this like a Barbie pink?


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks. It's gorgeous! Just when I said I was done with Rogues... sigh.


Is this saddle 20 in fuschia?  Although that may be too small for me...


----------



## shoes+handbags

SEWDimples said:


> Wow, this color is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> LOL......I have 3 Rogue 25s, so I will have to buy this color for another bag, if it is available.
> 
> 
> This bag is so beautiful. Nice and classic. I think I like it because it reminds me of the Nomad.



Thank you! I missed out on the Nomad. I went into the store yesterday and my SA showed me this bag. It wasn’t even on my radar. I do not like it in the online pictures but it is gorgeous in person!


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Wow, this color is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> LOL......I have 3 Rogue 25s, so I will have to buy this color for another bag, if it is available.
> 
> 
> This bag is so beautiful. Nice and classic. I think I like it because it reminds me of the Nomad.


I only have one 25 and the rest are the regular size. Trying to diversify my collection. I hope the fuschia comes in another style that will work for me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

wintotty said:


> New rogue 25



Wow this pink is so bright and fun! [emoji177]


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Is this saddle 20 in fuschia?  Although that may be too small for me...



Wow that is super cute!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Is this saddle 20 in fuschia?  Although that may be too small for me...


I think it might be fuschia and also probably too small for me.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Is this saddle 20 in fuschia?  Although that may be too small for me...


My SA confirmed that is fuschia and it also comes in the fringe saddle bag. I guess I'm not meant to have this color.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> My SA confirmed that is fuschia and it also comes in the fringe saddle bag. I guess I'm not meant to have this color.


I definitely can't pull off that fringe saddle even though it's really cool. I have too many saddle as it is. I really like fuschia though, bummer.


----------



## carterazo

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4255423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the Cooper and matching wallet during the Thanksgiving Sale.  Been coveting this bag for awhile as I love the 1941 line and it looks very professional for work.  I love it!


This is beautiful! I had not noticed this color before. Is this a shade of dark blue? That's what it looks like on my screen.
Sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Roro

holiday123 said:


> I know, I just love green!
> 
> Here's a few more styles coming in green ♥️



Well, this directly lead me to another purchase!  Style 48617  Fringe Saddle Bag with Pyramid Rivets is available to order in black and oxblood.  Price $495--can use the 30% for a final price of $346.50 (only through Sunday).  I called my store.  I highly recommend the store in Christiana DE. If you're close enough you can pick up in the store and save on sales tax.  302.737.4363  These are the nicest SAs in Coach World.

ETA: I was referring to the photos of the pages of the LookBook that don't appear here.


----------



## branbran1984

wintotty said:


> New rogue 25



Such a beautiful color!! Congratulations!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

New Duffle...


----------



## fayden

Got this Parker18 in. Gorgeous but a tad too small, the back slip pocket won't fit my IphoneX, which is a bummer. Looks great but for $350 a little expensive IMO for the size. Great bag though if you want something very small. I will be returning this.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Roro said:


> Well, this directly lead me to another purchase!  Style 48617  Fringe Saddle Bag with Pyramid Rivets is available to order in black and oxblood.  Price $495--can use the 30% for a final price of $346.50 (only through Sunday).  I called my store.  I highly recommend the store in Christiana DE. If you're close enough you can pick up in the store and save on sales tax.  302.737.4363  These are the nicest SAs in Coach World.
> 
> ETA: I was referring to the photos of the pages of the LookBook that don't appear here.


I am very close.  Might go tomorrow


----------



## BagsRGreat

wintotty said:


> New rogue 25


That is so funny!  Just today, I broke out of my handbag rut and wore my Rogue 25 in dark purple from Coach/Disney, and loved every minute of wearing it.  Your new Rogue is its fuschia twin!  I love it!  Fuschia is such a bright, happy color.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Nana61256

carterazo said:


> This is beautiful! I had not noticed this color before. Is this a shade of dark blue? That's what it looks like on my screen.
> Sooo pretty! Congrats!


Thank you!   The color is actually black.  I absolutely love this bag.  Very professional and so well made.


----------



## branbran1984

fayden said:


> View attachment 4256971
> View attachment 4256972
> View attachment 4256973
> View attachment 4256974
> View attachment 4256975
> View attachment 4256976
> View attachment 4256977
> View attachment 4256978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this Parker18 in. Gorgeous but a tad too small, the back slip pocket won't fit my IphoneX, which is a bummer. Looks great but for $350 a little expensive IMO for the size. Great bag though if you want something very small. I will be returning this.



Glad to see that the bag came in! You should look at getting the larger version!


----------



## fayden

branbran1984 said:


> Glad to see that the bag came in! You should look at getting the larger version!



I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for a bigger version!


----------



## Syren

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4255423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the Cooper and matching wallet during the Thanksgiving Sale.  Been coveting this bag for awhile as I love the 1941 line and it looks very professional for work.  I love it!



How are you liking your Cooper?  It is lovely [emoji7] The black with the honey lining is such a striking look!  How would you describe the leather?  My preferred is pebbled but the oxblood cooper with rivets is singing to me haha I have a Dinky with beading and the leather is so soft and smooth. Do you know if the leather on the cooper is similar to Dinky?  Thanks!

I’m trying to decide between oxblood page and the cooper. 2 totally different styles but I don’t know if I want 2 oxblood with rivets bags so I should choose 1 or actually probably none haha!


----------



## muggles

Just ordered these! Does anyone on here have them?
Wonder how they wear?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

shoes+handbags said:


> Sutton Hobo in Cypress
> View attachment 4256249


Real nice! Enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Syren said:


> How are you liking your Cooper?  It is lovely [emoji7] The black with the honey lining is such a striking look!  How would you describe the leather?  My preferred is pebbled but the oxblood cooper with rivets is singing to me haha I have a Dinky with beading and the leather is so soft and smooth. Do you know if the leather on the cooper is similar to Dinky?  Thanks!
> 
> I’m trying to decide between oxblood page and the cooper. 2 totally different styles but I don’t know if I want 2 oxblood with rivets bags so I should choose 1 or actually probably none haha!


Beautiful bag and color. I like your pom pom too. May I ask where you bought it? Thank you


----------



## shoes+handbags

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Real nice! Enjoy your beautiful bag



Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

muggles said:


> View attachment 4257993
> 
> Just ordered these! Does anyone on here have them?
> Wonder how they wear?


I have some that look almost exactly the same, but they are a few years old. Mine are called Nadia. I've gotten lots of compliments on them. They are comfortable and look great. They run a little narrow, like most Coach shoes.


----------



## muggles

whateve said:


> I have some that look almost exactly the same, but they are a few years old. Mine are called Nadia. I've gotten lots of compliments on them. They are comfortable and look great. They run a little narrow, like most Coach shoes.



Thank you, these are Nadia! Got them off eBay, brand new pair!


----------



## muggles

My new duffel waiting for her insert!
She’s caressed by a mouse![emoji4]


----------



## zjones

Been a little while since I’ve posted my finds.

Just got these today—Lucy Lace-Up Bootie in Dark Wisteria:




Sutton Hobo with outlet Miss Minnie charm, Border Rivets small wallet (both in oxblood),
Alexa clutch in platinum and small travel case in black refined calf leather from the Thanksgiving sale (outlet charm I’ve had a while now); also pictured—C101 sneakers in studded leopard print from about a month ago:




And also from a little while ago, Eden Signature chain sandals and Juliet mid-heel bootie with tea roses (my first pair of heels! [emoji33]):


----------



## n4n6906

The 1941 duffle in chili. I had originally purchased the Selena pink belt bag, didn’t realize how small it was until I saw it in person. Made the decision to return the belt bag,  and get this lovely instead. I love the buttery soft leather. So excited!! [emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Been a little while since I’ve posted my finds.
> 
> Just got these today—Lucy Lace-Up Bootie in Dark Wisteria:
> 
> View attachment 4259532
> 
> 
> Sutton Hobo with outlet Miss Minnie charm, Border Rivets small wallet (both in oxblood),
> Alexa clutch in platinum and small travel case in black refined calf leather from the Thanksgiving sale (outlet charm I’ve had a while now); also pictured—C101 sneakers in studded leopard print from about a month ago:
> 
> View attachment 4259534
> 
> 
> And also from a little while ago, Eden Signature chain sandals and Juliet mid-heel bootie with tea roses (my first pair of heels! [emoji33]):
> 
> View attachment 4259535



Wow all those shoes!!! [emoji7] and other goodies!!! Nice!!


----------



## Sarah03

Love this sparkly fob!


----------



## Syren

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4259568
> 
> Love this sparkly fob!



That is so cute!  Is that one of the Selena charms?


----------



## purseprincess119

zjones said:


> Been a little while since I’ve posted my finds.
> 
> Just got these today—Lucy Lace-Up Bootie in Dark Wisteria:
> 
> View attachment 4259532
> 
> 
> Sutton Hobo with outlet Miss Minnie charm, Border Rivets small wallet (both in oxblood),
> Alexa clutch in platinum and small travel case in black refined calf leather from the Thanksgiving sale (outlet charm I’ve had a while now); also pictured—C101 sneakers in studded leopard print from about a month ago:
> 
> View attachment 4259534
> 
> 
> And also from a little while ago, Eden Signature chain sandals and Juliet mid-heel bootie with tea roses (my first pair of heels! [emoji33]):
> 
> View attachment 4259535


OMG great haul! How are those Juliet boots? I love them in store but I worry that they might be too loose!


----------



## Sarah03

Syren said:


> That is so cute!  Is that one of the Selena charms?



It’s just a plain ol coach charm! For some reason it wasn’t showing up in the keychain section on the website. It’s super pretty IRL!


----------



## Syren

Sarah03 said:


> It’s just a plain ol coach charm! For some reason it wasn’t showing up in the keychain section on the website. It’s super pretty IRL!



Thanks!  It’s really pretty.


----------



## MooMooVT

holiday123 said:


> I know, I just love green!
> 
> Here's a few more styles coming in green ♥️


AH! I have a circa 1995 black canteen bag. I LOVE this style and now feel even more compelled to clean and condition my baby. It was a gift from my DH - then BF - that i recall every second of picking out ~23 years ago. I love my small bags so I need to pull this puppy out an make her shine!


----------



## Sarah03

Syren said:


> Thanks!  It’s really pretty.



https://www.coach.com/coach-embelli...e&dwvar_color=GD/RO&index=13#q=Heart&start=14
Here is the link!


----------



## Nana61256

Syren said:


> How are you liking your Cooper?  It is lovely [emoji7] The black with the honey lining is such a striking look!  How would you describe the leather?  My preferred is pebbled but the oxblood cooper with rivets is singing to me haha I have a Dinky with beading and the leather is so soft and smooth. Do you know if the leather on the cooper is similar to Dinky?  Thanks!
> 
> I’m trying to decide between oxblood page and the cooper. 2 totally different styles but I don’t know if I want 2 oxblood with rivets bags so I should choose 1 or actually probably none haha!


I love my Cooper!   Thank you - it is a striking bag as you describe.   I wanted a very professional looking bag for my job.  The black with honey suede is so beautiful.  I prefer brass hardware so the mixed hardware on the Cooper was a concession for me.   However, the more I use the bag it is the best of both worlds.  If I wear gold jewelry it matches.  If I wear silver jewelry it matches.  It really is a nice edgy look.  The leather is definitely the classic Coach glove tanned leather.   Smooth but soft.  Yes, identical to the Dinky leather.  I also like pebbled leather, but the glove tanned leather on the Cooper suits it and I like the variety in my small collection.  I love the Cooper with rivets, too (I have the Rogue 25 in Midnight Navy with rivets - gorgeous bag), but I did not have a black bag for work so I opted to get the plain Cooper in black (can you imagine how gorgeous the Cooper would look in black with rivets?).  I have been fussing some with the Cooper in how to load it.  There is only the one large slip pocket.  But, I have finally figured out what works for me.  I have a plus size phone which barely fits width wise in the pocket and seems almost too tall standing up.  So, I have opted to put my phone in the zip pocket with my wallet.  I leave it unzipped for easy access and when in a crowd I zip up for security.  In the slip pocket I put my LV key pouch.  I love btw how the LV monogram print looks with the colors of the black Cooper.  In summary, I really recommend the Cooper.  On sale, it is a good value as the Coach 1941 line is so nice.


----------



## Nana61256

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Beautiful bag and color. I like your pom pom too. May I ask where you bought it? Thank you


Thank you!  I am really enjoying my Cooper.  The pom is by Michael Kors.  I think the color looks great with the black Cooper or actually any bag.   When I want to be “fun” I add the pom.  When I need to keep it professional, I take the pom off.  I also recently snagged a Coach bag charm on sale at 50% off.  The charm has mixed metals which compliments the mixed metals on the Cooper.  Gosh, “playing”with these bags and charms is just so much fun!   I need to stay out of the Coach store and website.  Lol.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Black Chelsea Crossbody. It is a gift for my MIL. It is so cute!


----------



## shoes+handbags

muggles said:


> View attachment 4259272
> 
> My new duffel waiting for her insert!
> She’s caressed by a mouse![emoji4]



I love this bag!


----------



## Syren

Nana61256 said:


> I love my Cooper!   Thank you - it is a striking bag as you describe.   I wanted a very professional looking bag for my job.  The black with honey suede is so beautiful.  I prefer brass hardware so the mixed hardware on the Cooper was a concession for me.   However, the more I use the bag it is the best of both worlds.  If I wear gold jewelry it matches.  If I wear silver jewelry it matches.  It really is a nice edgy look.  The leather is definitely the classic Coach glove tanned leather.   Smooth but soft.  Yes, identical to the Dinky leather.  I also like pebbled leather, but the glove tanned leather on the Cooper suits it and I like the variety in my small collection.  I love the Cooper with rivets, too (I have the Rogue 25 in Midnight Navy with rivets - gorgeous bag), but I did not have a black bag for work so I opted to get the plain Cooper in black (can you imagine how gorgeous the Cooper would look in black with rivets?).  I have been fussing some with the Cooper in how to load it.  There is only the one large slip pocket.  But, I have finally figured out what works for me.  I have a plus size phone which barely fits width wise in the pocket and seems almost too tall standing up.  So, I have opted to put my phone in the zip pocket with my wallet.  I leave it unzipped for easy access and when in a crowd I zip up for security.  In the slip pocket I put my LV key pouch.  I love btw how the LV monogram print looks with the colors of the black Cooper.  In summary, I really recommend the Cooper.  On sale, it is a good value as the Coach 1941 line is so nice.



Thank you so much for all the info!  Seems like we have similar tastes haha I prefer brass hardware as well (even though I have a few Rogues with black copper that I adore but brass always has my heart). I have a black rogue that has the same honey suede as your cooper and the color combo is so rich [emoji7] Good to know the leather is like the Dinky leather, that helps a lot.  I’m hanging on for dear life to my iPhone 7 because I prefer the smaller size haha

Funny how you have the navy rogue with rivets!  I waited and waited .... and waited for them to release the navy rivets rogue in full size and it never came. Le sigh.  Right now I’m debating between the oxblood rivets page and midnight cooper rivets, they’re 2 completely different styles so I’m having a hard time choosing!  I really wanted the cooper in oxblood but I can’t get the gorgeous pebbled leather with rivets page out of my mind!  I watched a YouTube review and the oxblood page was drool worthy [emoji23] I don’t want to have 2 oxblood rivets bag so I’m wondering if I should eventually get the navy cooper. What a decision!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeachBagGal

shoes+handbags said:


> Black Chelsea Crossbody. It is a gift for my MIL. It is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4259982



Love it! I just bought the Heather Grey one online yesterday for my Mom for her bday! [emoji3]


----------



## poulinska

zjones said:


> Been a little while since I’ve posted my finds.
> 
> View attachment 4259532
> 
> 
> Sutton Hobo with outlet Miss Minnie charm, Border Rivets small wallet (both in oxblood),
> Alexa clutch in platinum and small travel case in black refined calf leather from the Thanksgiving sale (outlet charm I’ve had a while now); also pictured—C101 sneakers in studded leopard print from about a month ago:


Great Finds!!! I am thinking about buying this exact Sutton for me. How do you like it so far? Does it feel too bulky? The oxblood looks darker than on the homepage. Is it the light or is it darker IRL? Thanks for the photos!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4259963
> 
> Thank you!  I am really enjoying my Cooper.  The pom is by Michael Kors.  I think the color looks great with the black Cooper or actually any bag.   When I want to be “fun” I add the pom.  When I need to keep it professional, I take the pom off.  I also recently snagged a Coach bag charm on sale at 50% off.  The charm has mixed metals which compliments the mixed metals on the Cooper.  Gosh, “playing”with these bags and charms is just so much fun!   I need to stay out of the Coach store and website.  Lol.


GORGEOUS!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

shoes+handbags said:


> Black Chelsea Crossbody. It is a gift for my MIL. It is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4259982


Perfect!


----------



## tealocean

shoes+handbags said:


> Black Chelsea Crossbody. It is a gift for my MIL. It is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4259982


Classy black! I hope she loves it. I have another color and love it. It holds so much more than I thought it would.


----------



## shoes+handbags

tealocean said:


> Classy black! I hope she loves it. I have another color and love it. It holds so much more than I thought it would.


 
I’m glad to hear that it holds more than you thought it would. I carry bigger bags so it looks super tiny to me. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> Classy black! I hope she loves it. I have another color and love it. It holds so much more than I thought it would.



Oh good to know about the size!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh good to know about the size!


It's a little small but bigger than the small bags you carry. I can fit everything I normally carry but it is tight because my sunglasses are huge.


----------



## holiday123

Dillard's 50% off clearance. I think I got my Christmas shopping done!  Charlie and Edie were $98.85, camera bag $73, Taylor  was $48.75 and Parker's and market tote were $87.50 each.  
They still had tons of Coach, MK and Dooney left. Brahmin was scooped up waaay too fast to see what was there.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> It's a little small but bigger than the small bags you carry. I can fit everything I normally carry but it is tight because my sunglasses are huge.



I’m thinking it should work for my Mom. She has downsized and doesn’t carry as much with her as she used to.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's 50% off clearance. I think I got my Christmas shopping done!  Charlie and Edie were $98.85, camera bag $73, Taylor  was $48.75 and Parker's and market tote were $87.50 each.
> They still had tons of Coach, MK and Dooney left. Brahmin was scooped up waaay too fast to see what was there.



Wow score! Great deals! [emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## BagsRGreat

muggles said:


> View attachment 4259272
> 
> My new duffel waiting for her insert!
> She’s caressed by a mouse![emoji4]


Isn't it just luscious!  I just opened the box to mine (the identical bag) this morning.  I just love it!  I almost want to get this yummy duffle in every color and wear this style exclusively (except for special occasions when a smaller bag is needed).  There are no extra handles to get in the way (sorry to my dear Rogues), and I love the way it hangs.  It is especially wonderful on sale!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This Edie is a beauty. Named her Heffa Plum
Chaise is a great sizr weekend and travel crossbody


----------



## holiday123

OMG ♥️♥️♥️ Cooper shoulder bag in cadet, outside back phone pocket, great length crossbody, leather lined. ♥️♥️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

holiday123 said:


> OMG ♥️♥️♥️ Cooper shoulder bag in cadet, outside back phone pocket, great length crossbody, leather lined. ♥️♥️


How gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> OMG ♥️♥️♥️ Cooper shoulder bag in cadet, outside back phone pocket, great length crossbody, leather lined. ♥️♥️


Verrry nice


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> OMG [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ Cooper shoulder bag in cadet, outside back phone pocket, great length crossbody, leather lined. [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


How do you like it? Mine is being delivered to the store and I won't be able to pick it up until Tuesday.


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh good to know about the size!


That bag showed me I could go smaller again. (Thanks @whateve !) Now I don't see it as a small bag anymore.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> How do you like it? Mine is being delivered to the store and I won't be able to pick it up until Tuesday.


I love it, already debating another color lol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Chili Duffle


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I love it, already debating another color lol!


The anticipation is killing me. Does it fit more than the Dinky 24? Is the shoulder strap good for for shoulder and crossbody? Sorry for so many questions. [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> OMG ♥️♥️♥️ Cooper shoulder bag in cadet, outside back phone pocket, great length crossbody, leather lined. ♥️♥️


Beautiful!!!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> The anticipation is killing me. Does it fit more than the Dinky 24? Is the shoulder strap good for for shoulder and crossbody? Sorry for so many questions. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think definitely more than 24. I'll do a side by side when I get back home. Inside slip pocket and full front slip pocket under flap. Outside back pocket fits phone. Closure is similar to rip n repair saddle. I was sooo excited it fits crossbody. I was worried being called a shoulder bag it wouldn't go crossbody but it does. I left it on the hole it came with and it was perfect for me (5'5) and can go longer/shorter too. I haven't played with it enough to say if it'll double too...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A small outlet haul from Black Friday  
I've been searching for a micro bag for a while; of course Coach is coming in clutch!  The teeniest little thing you've ever seen!


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> OMG [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ Cooper shoulder bag in cadet, outside back phone pocket, great length crossbody, leather lined. [emoji813]️[emoji813]️



Wow!  Gorgeous bag, congrats!  I hope they release more in this color [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's 50% off clearance. I think I got my Christmas shopping done!  Charlie and Edie were $98.85, camera bag $73, Taylor  was $48.75 and Parker's and market tote were $87.50 each.
> They still had tons of Coach, MK and Dooney left. Brahmin was scooped up waaay too fast to see what was there.



Ok, I’m very jealous I don’t have a Dillard’s [emoji23] congrats on the deals!  The Parker with sequin roses was on my list for a while but seems to have disappeared from everywhere. 

What a haul! [emoji1]


----------



## redwood66

Oh my gosh what nice new bags everyone!

My mismarked (just listed as a hobo) ebay find on the smaller Bandit in oxblood!  I am so happy I was able to add to my black one from the FOS, such scrumptious leather.  I don't think I need any other oxblood bags.  People are charging quite a bit for Bandits on ebay now.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh what nice new bags everyone!
> 
> My mismarked (just listed as a hobo) ebay find on the smaller Bandit in oxblood!  I am so happy I was able to add to my black one from the FOS, such scrumptious leather.  I don't think I need any other oxblood bags now.  People are charging quite a bit for Bandits on ebay now.
> 
> View attachment 4260869


One of my favs! Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh what nice new bags everyone!
> 
> My mismarked (just listed as a hobo) ebay find on the smaller Bandit in oxblood!  I am so happy I was able to add to my black one from the FOS, such scrumptious leather.  I don't think I need any other oxblood bags now.  People are charging quite a bit for Bandits on ebay now.
> 
> View attachment 4260869


Leather is sooooo. I nice. Love mine


----------



## tlo

Hi TPFers. It’s been a while since I’ve been here. If I stay away I’m not as tempted   But the sale got me and they just arrived. I’m thrilled with them 

Thanks for letting me share 

My Chaise in oxblood and Duffle in black   As you can see the duffle is already in training


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Hi TPFers. It’s been a while since I’ve been here. If I stay away I’m not as tempted   But the sale got me and they just arrived. I’m thrilled with them
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> My Chaise in oxblood and Duffle in black   As you can see the duffle is already in training


Congrats Friend. Twins on both.


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats Friend. Twins on both.



Thanks so much honey  It was fun online shopping together you little enabler you!!!


----------



## tlo

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh what nice new bags everyone!
> 
> My mismarked (just listed as a hobo) ebay find on the smaller Bandit in oxblood!  I am so happy I was able to add to my black one from the FOS, such scrumptious leather.  I don't think I need any other oxblood bags.  People are charging quite a bit for Bandits on ebay now.
> 
> View attachment 4260869



Congratulations!  It's beautiful


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This Edie is a beauty. Named her Heffa Plum
> Chaise is a great sizr weekend and travel crossbody



Stunning bags GF!  Congratulations  They are beautiful


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chili Duffle



I love it!!  The color is so pretty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> I love it!!  The color is so pretty


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Stunning bags GF!  Congratulations  They are beautiful


Thank you. Lovvvvve the Edie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Thanks so much honey  It was fun online shopping together you little enabler you!!!


Always


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> Hi TPFers. It’s been a while since I’ve been here. If I stay away I’m not as tempted   But the sale got me and they just arrived. I’m thrilled with them
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> My Chaise in oxblood and Duffle in black   As you can see the duffle is already in training



Gorgeous picks! Nice to see you, TLO!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous picks! Nice to see you, TLO!



Thanks you Sarah03!!!  It's nice to see you too!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Hi TPFers. It’s been a while since I’ve been here. If I stay away I’m not as tempted   But the sale got me and they just arrived. I’m thrilled with them
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> My Chaise in oxblood and Duffle in black   As you can see the duffle is already in training



It’s good to see you T .  And congrats on your beautiful new bags.  Hope to see you pop back in soon (but I know how tempting TPF can be).


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> Ok, I’m very jealous I don’t have a Dillard’s [emoji23] congrats on the deals!  The Parker with sequin roses was on my list for a while but seems to have disappeared from everywhere.
> 
> What a haul! [emoji1]


Yes, that Parker is adorable!  I have to say I"m coming around to the signature.  I may have to keep that Charlie for me


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> It’s good to see you T .  And congrats on your beautiful new bags.  Hope to see you pop back in soon (but I know how tempting TPF can be).



Hi Iamminda!!  How have you been?  It's so good to hear from you too!!!! And thank you  I'm very happy with these two bags. The duffle is loaded.  I don't think I've ever cut tags and loaded one up that fast  LOL


----------



## holiday123

tlo said:


> Hi TPFers. It’s been a while since I’ve been here. If I stay away I’m not as tempted   But the sale got me and they just arrived. I’m thrilled with them
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> My Chaise in oxblood and Duffle in black   As you can see the duffle is already in training


Love these duffles!


----------



## tlo

holiday123 said:


> Love these duffles!



Thanks holiday123!!!  I'm loving this one.  I was so torn between the black and the oxblood.  So now the oxblood is tempting me  ahahahahaha


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chili Duffle


Love this one.  Chili is on my wishlist


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> The anticipation is killing me. Does it fit more than the Dinky 24? Is the shoulder strap good for for shoulder and crossbody? Sorry for so many questions. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here's a few comp shots with Dinky 24 and yes, the strap doubles for shoulder wear. I think I'm ordering another. I have problems


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Here's a few comp shots with Dinky 24 and yes, the strap doubles for shoulder wear. I think I'm ordering another. I have problems [emoji2]


Thank you! I'm really loving it. We all have problems. [emoji23] 
I was waiting for a new style and glad this came out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tlo

holiday123 said:


> Here's a few comp shots with Dinky 24 and yes, the strap doubles for shoulder wear. I think I'm ordering another. I have problems



It's gorgeous!!  My motto is, if one works two will be even better!!


----------



## laurenrr

tlo said:


> Hi TPFers. It’s been a while since I’ve been here. If I stay away I’m not as tempted   But the sale got me and they just arrived. I’m thrilled with them
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> My Chaise in oxblood and Duffle in black   As you can see the duffle is already in training


these are sooo beautiful-i have been trying to decide between the duffle in saddle or the chaise in oxblood- i can only justify one  gift to myself with Christmas coming up-do u mind telling me what you think- and how the leathers compare?TIA!!


----------



## holiday123

tlo said:


> It's gorgeous!!  My motto is, if one works two will be even better!!


Exactly lol - so oxblood duffle is on its way to your house right? E-bates is 12% back today!


----------



## tlo

holiday123 said:


> Exactly lol - so oxblood duffle is on its way to your house right? E-bates is 12% back today!



LMAO!!! Not yet but the oxblood Page 27 with rivets is LOL


----------



## holiday123

tlo said:


> LMAO!!! Not yet but the oxblood Page 27 with rivets is LOL


Oooh love that one too!


----------



## tlo

holiday123 said:


> Oooh love that one too!



Me too. I hope I do when it gets here.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Here's a few comp shots with Dinky 24 and yes, the strap doubles for shoulder wear. I think I'm ordering another. I have problems


We all have problems. Lol


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We all have problems. Lol


LOL  Amen Sis!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Here's a few comp shots with Dinky 24 and yes, the strap doubles for shoulder wear. I think I'm ordering another. I have problems


Love this! Do you know what other colors it comes in? Looking for something with DJ hardware.
Looks great on you!


----------



## zjones

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow all those shoes!!! [emoji7] and other goodies!!! Nice!!



Thanks! Yeah, I've been on a bit of a shoe kick lately--and am mulling over two more pairs that I have on hold at my store! I might have a bit of a problem...



purseprincess119 said:


> OMG great haul! How are those Juliet boots? I love them in store but I worry that they might be too loose!



Mine don't feel too loose at all, although I am a guy shoving my feet into boots built for women's feet, so I'm probably pushing the shoe to the limit to begin with. I know if I went up a size, though, they'd be too big. No real pull or loose feeling in the Juliets at all.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Love this! Do you know what other colors it comes in? Looking for something with DJ hardware.
> Looks great on you!


Hi, besides cadet it's coming in black/brass hardware, nude pink/matte black hardware and sage/matte black hardware.


----------



## zjones

holiday123 said:


> Hi, besides cadet it's coming in black/brass hardware, nude pink/matte black hardware and sage/matte black hardware.



Hi! This is a gorgeous bag. Do you happen to have the style number and price point?


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> Hi! This is a gorgeous bag. Do you happen to have the style number and price point?


Sure, here you go:


----------



## tlo

holiday123 said:


> Sure, here you go:


 I think I might like that Willis!!


----------



## SEWDimples

My new to me Link Clutch, thanks to the generosity of a tPFer, I have now added this hard to find item to my collection.




New and new to me key chains.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's 50% off clearance. I think I got my Christmas shopping done!  Charlie and Edie were $98.85, camera bag $73, Taylor  was $48.75 and Parker's and market tote were $87.50 each.
> They still had tons of Coach, MK and Dooney left. Brahmin was scooped up waaay too fast to see what was there.


Congrats! What a great haul. Enjoy your new beauties.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> This Edie is a beauty. Named her Heffa Plum
> Chaise is a great sizr weekend and travel crossbody


Congrats CFC! This bag is so pretty. Love the color and mixed leathers. Enjoy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chili Duffle


Beautiful color. I think I need to give this Duffle a try. Enjoy.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> A small outlet haul from Black Friday
> I've been searching for a micro bag for a while; of course Coach is coming in clutch!  The teeniest little thing you've ever seen!


This is really cute. Love the accessories. Enjoy.



redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh what nice new bags everyone!
> 
> My mismarked (just listed as a hobo) ebay find on the smaller Bandit in oxblood!  I am so happy I was able to add to my black one from the FOS, such scrumptious leather.  I don't think I need any other oxblood bags.  People are charging quite a bit for Bandits on ebay now.
> 
> View attachment 4260869


Congrats! Bandit is one of my favorite bags right now. Enjoy.



tlo said:


> Hi TPFers. It’s been a while since I’ve been here. If I stay away I’m not as tempted   But the sale got me and they just arrived. I’m thrilled with them
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> My Chaise in oxblood and Duffle in black   As you can see the duffle is already in training


Congrats! You returned with a bang. I especially loving the Duffle right now. Enjoy your new beauties.



holiday123 said:


> Here's a few comp shots with Dinky 24 and yes, the strap doubles for shoulder wear. I think I'm ordering another. I have problems


Thanks for the comparison shots. I really like this Cooper Shoulder bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> OMG ♥️♥️♥️ Cooper shoulder bag in cadet, outside back phone pocket, great length crossbody, leather lined. ♥️♥️


Congrats @holiday123! This color is gorgeous. I think I need to add the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet to my wish list. Enjoy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My new to me Link Clutch, thanks to the generosity of a tPFer, I have now added this hard to find item to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4261532
> 
> 
> New and new to me key chains.
> 
> View attachment 4261533
> 
> View attachment 4261537
> 
> View attachment 4261536


My fav clutch


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My fav clutch


Thanks for sharing the picture. I love clutch bags and wristlets.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture. I love clutch bags and wristlets.


I had to him a rest. Starting using Chaise. She will be my new weekend gal.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Camera bag in metallic graphite with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## redwood66

BonVoyageBaby said:


> View attachment 4261570
> 
> Camera bag in metallic graphite with gunmetal hardware.


Ooh I love this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I can’t remember who bought the blue metallic camera bag recently . If you kept it would you post a pic or 2. Plz! Thx!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Red Saddle from FOS arrived. Its soooooo LOVE. She is sexy
Took me 10 mins to get all the wrapping off.  This shows you that Coach never sells out of nothing.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @holiday123! This color is gorgeous. I think I need to add the Cooper shoulder bag in cadet to my wish list. Enjoy.


Thank you, it's a gorgeous color!  I just added sage before the event ends.  I think done now lol... except for chili duffle


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My new to me Link Clutch, thanks to the generosity of a tPFer, I have now added this hard to find item to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4261532
> 
> 
> New and new to me key chains.
> 
> View attachment 4261533
> 
> View attachment 4261537
> 
> View attachment 4261536


That bear is adorable!  Haven't seen that one!  Wish they weren't so heavy.  I'd buy all of them!


holiday123 said:


> Thank you, it's a gorgeous color!  I just added sage before the event ends.  I think done now lol... except for chili duffle


Almost looks like marine from a recent season - at least in the photo.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, it's a gorgeous color!  I just added sage before the event ends.  I think done now lol... except for chili duffle


Its gorgeous.  Did you have to go into a store to order it?  I cannot see it online.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> My new to me Link Clutch, thanks to the generosity of a tPFer, I have now added this hard to find item to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4261532
> 
> 
> New and new to me key chains.
> 
> View attachment 4261533
> 
> View attachment 4261537
> 
> View attachment 4261536


Gorgeous! Glad you finally found one!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Red Saddle from FOS arrived. Its soooooo LOVE. She is sexy
> Took me 10 mins to get all the wrapping off.  This shows you that Coach never sells out of nothing.



Congratulations GF!!!  I'm so glad it arrived safe and sound!!!  Now if I will get mine!


----------



## Teagaggle

BeachBagGal said:


> I can’t remember who bought the blue metallic camera bag recently . If you kept it would you post a pic or 2. Plz! Thx!


I bought the navy one & the gunmetal embossed during the event. They are still in the wrapping. I'll post pics in the am.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Congratulations GF!!!  I'm so glad it arrived safe and sound!!!  Now if I will get mine!


You better and fight with Coach


----------



## tlo

[QUOTE="SEWDimples, post: 32727434, member: 

Congrats! You returned with a bang. I especially loving the Duffle right now. Enjoy your new beauties.

LOL!!  Thank you so much SEWDimples  I'm really loving the Duffles too.  I took her out to Walgreens for more cough medicine  and she kept me smiling all the way!  LOL


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You better and fight with Coach



You know I will!  LOL


----------



## Mistyfang

Is the cooper shoulder bag not available in the us?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, it's a gorgeous color!  I just added sage before the event ends.  I think done now lol... except for chili duffle


I like this bag. Wish it was larger


----------



## SEWDimples

BonVoyageBaby said:


> View attachment 4261570
> 
> Camera bag in metallic graphite with gunmetal hardware.


This is cute. Congrats and enjoy!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Red Saddle from FOS arrived. Its soooooo LOVE. She is sexy
> Took me 10 mins to get all the wrapping off.  This shows you that Coach never sells out of nothing.


Wow! These are still around. The Red Saddle looks amazing. How much was it on FOS? I do not have access shop on FOS.



holiday123 said:


> Thank you, it's a gorgeous color!  I just added sage before the event ends.  I think done now lol... except for chili duffle


Sage is pretty too. It reminds me of Marine.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> This is cute. Congrats and enjoy!
> 
> 
> Wow! These are still around. The Red Saddle looks amazing. How much was it on FOS? I do not have access shop on FOS.
> 
> 
> Sage is pretty too. It reminds me of Marine.


Yep. Still around. Not a return. $208.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yep. Still around. Not a return. $208.


Thanks. That is a great deal.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Gorgeous! Glad you finally found one!


Thanks! I love it.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Its gorgeous.  Did you have to go into a store to order it?  I cannot see it online.


I ordered through my SA, but you can call JAX to order too.


----------



## holiday123

Mistyfang said:


> Is the cooper shoulder bag not available in the us?


It's available to order through a SA or JAX.  It's not online yet, but in stock in JAX.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> My new to me Link Clutch, thanks to the generosity of a tPFer, I have now added this hard to find item to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4261532
> 
> 
> New and new to me key chains.
> 
> View attachment 4261533
> 
> View attachment 4261537
> 
> View attachment 4261536


Glad you can cross something off your wish list , too!
Oh I love those vintage mini bags. I have a mini City but I don’t want to get hooked into more of them too! Would rather just enjoy everyone else’s!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Glad you can cross something off your wish list , too!
> Oh I love those vintage mini bags. I have a mini City but I don’t want to get hooked into more of them too! Would rather just enjoy everyone else’s!!


Thanks. That's a good thing. I'm hooked. I have too many, which includes the several colors of the mini City, Backpack and now this one.


----------



## Mistyfang

Thank you


----------



## Mistyfang

holiday123 said:


> It's available to order through a SA or JAX.  It's not online yet, but in stock in JAX.


Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

Some of the newer bags (Cooper shoulder & Joni cross body) are online.  You can apply the 30% discount code.


----------



## Bagmedic

gr8onteej said:


> Some of the newer bags (Cooper shoulder & Joni cross body) are online.  You can apply the 30% discount code.


So has SAS started???  I thought the 30% off ended on Sunday.  I've been out of the loop and briefly scanned the site but nothing I needed to have.  I did purchase a Rhyder on Mercari today that I've been watching and was hoping for a cyber Mon deal but none there.  It's the one in black with the orange suede on the front portion.  Been on my list for a long time and sounds like there are no marks on the suede....we'll see!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> So has SAS started???  I thought the 30% off ended on Sunday.  I've been out of the loop and briefly scanned the site but nothing I needed to have.  I did purchase a Rhyder on Mercari today that I've been watching and was hoping for a cyber Mon deal but none there.  It's the one in black with the orange suede on the front portion.  Been on my list for a long time and sounds like there are no marks on the suede....we'll see!


The rhyder like mine?


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The rhyder like mine?


Yes!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Yes!


She is my fav rhyder of my 3


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She is my fav rhyder of my 3


My first!


----------



## tlo

It’s here and gorgeous. Took a while to unwrap her.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> It’s here and gorgeous. Took a while to unwrap her.


Hunti. That heffa is just as beautiful as mine. Lol. Twins


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hunti. That heffa is just as beautiful as mine. Lol. Twins



Thanks hun!  Yes we are my twin sistah!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's 50% off clearance. I think I got my Christmas shopping done!  Charlie and Edie were $98.85, camera bag $73, Taylor  was $48.75 and Parker's and market tote were $87.50 each.
> They still had tons of Coach, MK and Dooney left. Brahmin was scooped up waaay too fast to see what was there.


Love them all! Were they  black Friday deal?


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Love them all! Were they  black Friday deal?


They do 50% off clearance on New Year's Day and Thanksgiving weekend. Other months it's 30-40% off the clearance. They don't have the sale every month, but when they do there are some great deals


----------



## redwood66

First bags that I want to post received today from Saks big sale.  I am not keeping the Dreamer, though I like the colors, but I think the 1941 bags have made me a snob with their leather and attention to detail.  It is a pretty bag but the short handles could be more sturdy and it is smaller IRL than it seemed it would be looking online.  I just don't love it enough at $308 even with an additional 14% e-bates discount.  I am definitely keeping the burnished Dinky in Chili because it is sold out everywhere and will be $142 with the 14% e-bates.

Now the Dinky 19 with the Charms is proving to be a harder decision because it is so dang cute and I haven't even taken off all the wrapping!  I am almost afraid to do it.  Saks price was $333 then with the 14% e-bates it comes to $286.  *Is it worth it?*  I don't think I could do better anywhere else.  I may end up having to return all the outlet purchases because I surely can't keep them all.  LOL.  Those that have 19s do you love them?  Should I keep it?

I have not ordered from Saks before and I am pretty impressed with the shape of the bags.  The Dreamer and the Chili Dinky came from stores and were just put in their dust bags, but the Dinky 19 looks like it came from the warehouse and was never opened.  The Dreamer has a couple tiny dents on the front but nothing terrible.  It is sold out online at Coach and at Saks.  But I did order the black Rogue 25 with the sequins from Saks and think I will like it better than the Dreamer and it has the same blue black grey color scheme which is great for me and what I wear.  I am still waiting to see if it actually ships though because it is sold out and coming from a store, they have not confirmed they have found it yet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> First bags that I want to post received today from Saks big sale.  I am not keeping the Dreamer, though I like the colors, but I think the 1941 bags have made me a snob with their leather and attention to detail.  It is a pretty bag but the short handles could be more sturdy and it is smaller IRL than it seemed it would be looking online.  I just don't love it enough at $308 even with an additional 14% e-bates discount.  I am definitely keeping the burnished Dinky in Chili because it is sold out everywhere and will be $142 with the 14% e-bates.
> 
> Now the Dinky 19 with the Charms is proving to be a harder decision because it is so dang cute and I haven't even taken off all the wrapping!  I am almost afraid to do it.  Saks price was $333 then with the 14% e-bates it comes to $286.  *Is it worth it?*  I don't think I could do better anywhere else.  I may end up having to return all the outlet purchases because I surely can't keep them all.  LOL.  Those that have 19s do you love them?  Should I keep it?
> 
> I have not ordered from Saks before and I am pretty impressed with the shape of the bags.  The Dreamer and the Chili Dinky came from stores and were just put in their dust bags, but the Dinky 19 looks like it came from the warehouse and was never opened.  The Dreamer has a couple tiny dents on the front but nothing terrible.  It is sold out online at Coach and at Saks.  But I did order the black Rogue 25 with the sequins from Saks and think I will like it better than the Dreamer and it has the same blue black grey color scheme which is great for me and what I wear.  I am still waiting to see if it actually ships though because it is sold out and coming from a store, they have not confirmed they have found it yet.
> View attachment 4264052


Love the color of the tan bag. So rich in color


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> They do 50% off clearance on New Year's Day and Thanksgiving weekend. Other months it's 30-40% off the clearance. They don't have the sale every month, but when they do there are some great deals


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> It’s here and gorgeous. Took a while to unwrap her.


Yo I keep coming back to this beautiful pic. Taking my beauty out tomorrow


----------



## SEWDimples

tlo said:


> It’s here and gorgeous. Took a while to unwrap her.



I'm hoping I can get me one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I'm hoping I can get me one.





SEWDimples said:


> I'm hoping I can get me one.


Me to. Did you try the outlets for a FO?


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yo I keep coming back to this beautiful pic. Taking my beauty out tomorrow



I keep staring at her  I'm a sucker for a red bag!!!


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> I'm hoping I can get me one.



I hope you can too!!!!!  Maybe the your outlet can do a found order!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> I keep staring at her  I'm a sucker for a red bag!!!


Its sharp!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me to. Did you try the outlets for a FO?


I went over the weekend and they told me no found orders until Tuesday. I'm going tomorrow after work, when I hope to buy my Wizard of Oz bag charms.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I went over the weekend and they told me no found orders until Tuesday. I'm going tomorrow after work, when I hope to buy my Wizard of Oz bag charms.


Gettem!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I’ve been wanting that Dreamer since it was released. Now you’ve given me doubts. I’m really worried it’s going to be too small. It’s beautiful though.


----------



## tlo

redwood66 said:


> First bags that I want to post received today from Saks big sale.  I am not keeping the Dreamer, though I like the colors, but I think the 1941 bags have made me a snob with their leather and attention to detail.  It is a pretty bag but the short handles could be more sturdy and it is smaller IRL than it seemed it would be looking online.  I just don't love it enough at $308 even with an additional 14% e-bates discount.  I am definitely keeping the burnished Dinky in Chili because it is sold out everywhere and will be $142 with the 14% e-bates.
> 
> Now the Dinky 19 with the Charms is proving to be a harder decision because it is so dang cute and I haven't even taken off all the wrapping!  I am almost afraid to do it.  Saks price was $333 then with the 14% e-bates it comes to $286.  *Is it worth it?*  I don't think I could do better anywhere else.  I may end up having to return all the outlet purchases because I surely can't keep them all.  LOL.  Those that have 19s do you love them?  Should I keep it?
> 
> I have not ordered from Saks before and I am pretty impressed with the shape of the bags.  The Dreamer and the Chili Dinky came from stores and were just put in their dust bags, but the Dinky 19 looks like it came from the warehouse and was never opened.  The Dreamer has a couple tiny dents on the front but nothing terrible.  It is sold out online at Coach and at Saks.  But I did order the black Rogue 25 with the sequins from Saks and think I will like it better than the Dreamer and it has the same blue black grey color scheme which is great for me and what I wear.  I am still waiting to see if it actually ships though because it is sold out and coming from a store, they have not confirmed they have found it yet.
> View attachment 4264052



Congratulations  They are all beautiful!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Does anyone have a pic of the original coach bag that the new style saddle bag is based on? Would love.to see.it


----------



## redwood66

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I’ve been wanting that Dreamer since it was released. Now you’ve given me doubts. I’m really worried it’s going to be too small. It’s beautiful though.


It is a nice bag and I think it is no smaller than a Rogue 25, it might even fit more inside the center portion.  But I just don't love it like my Rogues.  It is lighter weight though than a Rogue 25 and if that is important to you then you might love it.


----------



## redwood66

tlo said:


> Congratulations  They are all beautiful!


Thank you!  Your thoughts on the Dinky 19?


----------



## Scully Piper

tlo said:


> It’s here and gorgeous. Took a while to unwrap her.


She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## tlo

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!  Your thoughts on the Dinky 19?



I think it is adorable.  Will the size work for you?


----------



## tlo

Scully Piper said:


> She is gorgeous!!!



Thank you Scully!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Love...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Love...
> View attachment 4265007


This is my favorite parker!! I wish it was a smidge bigger though.


----------



## redwood66

tlo said:


> I think it is adorable.  Will the size work for you?


It is and now I have taken all the wrapping off every little piece and it is even more adorable.  I like a small bag for shopping, travel, etc. and this one is so unique.


Teagaggle said:


> Love...
> View attachment 4265007


This is very pretty and I love the tea rose on the front!


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> This is my favorite parker!! I wish it was a smidge bigger though.


It was the details that got me on this one.


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the original coach bag that the new style saddle bag is based on? Would love.to see.it


I've heard it was inspired by the classic pouch, which was proclaimed Coach's first bag (although I think there were other bags even earlier.) This bag was roomier than the current saddle bags, but there was also a small version that might be even older than the classic pouch. I've never found an ad for it, but I have two of them. It's about 8 inches long by 6 1/2 inches tall by 3 1/2 inches deep.


----------



## tlo

Teagaggle said:


> Love...
> View attachment 4265007



I love this bag. I’m hoping it’s not excluded from the Macy’s sale


----------



## tlo

Finally UPS just left. Ms Page27 with rivets


----------



## Syren

tlo said:


> Finally UPS just left. Ms Page27 with rivets



Beautiful!  The leather looks great [emoji7]

Coach told me mine would ship by today ... it has not [emoji23] I’m being impatient lol


----------



## tlo

Syren said:


> Beautiful!  The leather looks great [emoji7]
> 
> Coach told me mine would ship by today ... it has not [emoji23] I’m being impatient lol



Thank you Syren!!  The leather is so pretty!!  I now wish I had got the smaller matching wallet  LOL

Oh I hope they get yours shipped out!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Finally UPS just left. Ms Page27 with rivets


L o v e


----------



## Syren

tlo said:


> Thank you Syren!!  The leather is so pretty!!  I now wish I had got the smaller matching wallet  LOL
> 
> Oh I hope they get yours shipped out!!



Haha same. I like the small wristlet and envelope wallet.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Courtesy of sales and cashback


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Finally UPS just left. Ms Page27 with rivets


I think I want the navy. Hehe


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Courtesy of sales and cashback


That's pretty! Do you like the smooth leather?


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> L o v e



Thanks honey  Me too!!!!!


----------



## tlo

Syren said:


> Haha same. I like the small wristlet and envelope wallet.



I do too  I'm going to try to resist  We will see how that works  aahhahahhaahhaa


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think I want the navy. Hehe



OH you should get it!!  It's gorgeous and I was kind of tempted by it


----------



## tlo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Courtesy of sales and cashback


 
Congratulations It's so pretty


----------



## Teagaggle

tlo said:


> I love this bag. I’m hoping it’s not excluded from the Macy’s sale


When is the Macy's sale? I'm considering the black Parker?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> That's pretty! Do you like the smooth leather?


Thank you!! Yes, I find the smooth leather very nice! Not as thick and supple as vintage Coach leather, but still soft and smooth to the touch. And I really appreciate the leather on the inner pockets! 


tlo said:


> Congratulations It's so pretty


Thank you very much!


----------



## tlo

Teagaggle said:


> When is the Macy's sale? I'm considering the black Parker?



It starts today I believe


Teagaggle said:


> When is the Macy's sale? I'm considering the black Parker?



It starts today and it looks like Parker is excluded


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I've heard it was inspired by the classic pouch, which was proclaimed Coach's first bag (although I think there were other bags even earlier.) This bag was roomier than the current saddle bags, but there was also a small version that might be even older than the classic pouch. I've never found an ad for it, but I have two of them. It's about 8 inches long by 6 1/2 inches tall by 3 1/2 inches deep.


Thank.you so much so it didn't have the central buckle?


----------



## gr8onteej

tlo said:


> Finally UPS just left. Ms Page27 with rivets



Love this bag.  I have the gray with rivets.
It’s big enough to hold everything I really need to carry.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think I want the navy. Hehe



Me too. [emoji57]


----------



## tlo

gr8onteej said:


> Love this bag.  I have the gray with rivets.
> It’s big enough to hold everything I really need to carry.



Thank you gr8ontee!  It is a really good size and it's gorgeous in the gray too!


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank.you so much so it didn't have the central buckle?


I think I might have been confused by what you asked. The bags I posted were the inspiration for the current saddle bags that don't have a buckle, not the brand new style with the C. I do have a vintage bag with a central buckle, but that is just decoration, not the actual closure. There was also a few vintage styles that had the same round shape and something that looked like the closure on the bag with the C.


----------



## Typhi

I recently purchased this cute bag. It’s fits my 7s plus and can do Crossbody when the fanny pack craze is over  






I also purchased this small flat wallet to fit into smaller purses


----------



## holiday123

Cooper shoulder bag in sage. Sage is same shade as cypress bedford lining. Cadet details on gussets and strap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Cooper shoulder bag in sage. Sage is same shade as cypress bedford lining. Cadet details on gussets and strap.


Dang I wish it was bigger


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Cooper shoulder bag in sage. Sage is same shade as cypress bedford lining. Cadet details on gussets and strap.


It's beautiful! Do you love it?


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! Do you love it?


Yes!  I do love it!  I think I like cadet a little more because the color is so rich, but love this for the darker hardware and cadet accents. It's definitely a pretty color though


----------



## Newpurselove

A little late to the NASA party but I picked up the adorable 1941 NASA wallet in the current FOS. The leather is soooo soft and supple. Just beautiful  and was a steal at 70%off!! I love the special booklet as well.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Newpurselove said:


> A little late to the NASA party but I picked up the adorable 1941 NASA wallet in the current FOS. The leather is soooo soft and supple. Just beautiful  and was a steal at 70%off!! I love the special booklet as well.


Ahhhh, so lucky! This has been one of my favorite LE Coach collection so far. The space Rogue is the only other Rogue I would've gotten! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joey92

Newpurselove said:


> A little late to the NASA party but I picked up the adorable 1941 NASA wallet in the current FOS. The leather is soooo soft and supple. Just beautiful  and was a steal at 70%off!! I love the special booklet as well.



What phone size do you think would fit in it? I debated ordering one but it didn’t show any pictures of the inside, seeing yours makes me feel like I missed out on a great deal [emoji21]


----------



## Newpurselove

itsjose said:


> What phone size do you think would fit in it? I debated ordering one but it didn’t show any pictures of the inside, seeing yours makes me feel like I missed out on a great deal [emoji21]



It always annoys me that the FOS doesn't show complete pictures. I think it would fit a larger phone without a case but it would be a tight fit. Looks like it is geared toward the older iPhone sizes.


----------



## redwood66

reposted in dinky thread.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Arrived. Both were very well packaged


----------



## tlo

Theses sales are killing me. I’ve wanted this bag since it came out. I tried to use the Macy’s code online but it would work. So I went to Macy’s and my sweet SA gave me the friends and family discount.   







. 

So why not add the matching wallet 






As I was walking out I saw this. It made me gasp!  It was the last one and with the sale it. And home with me.  The pic doesn’t do this justice 






I’m ready for my 12 step program now. [emoji23]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Theses sales are killing me. I’ve wanted this bag since it came out. I tried to use the Macy’s code online but it would work. So I went to Macy’s and my sweet SA gave me the friends and family discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So why not add the matching wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was walking out I saw this. It made me gasp!  It was the last one and with the sale it. And home with me.  The pic doesn’t do this justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m ready for my 12 step program now. [emoji23]


L o v e Sis


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Arrived. Both were very well packaged



Congratulations GF!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

tlo said:


> Theses sales are killing me. I’ve wanted this bag since it came out. I tried to use the Macy’s code online but it would work. So I went to Macy’s and my sweet SA gave me the friends and family discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So why not add the matching wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was walking out I saw this. It made me gasp!  It was the last one and with the sale it. And home with me.  The pic doesn’t do this justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m ready for my 12 step program now. [emoji23]


Wow!! I'm loving that dreamer! Looks so much nicer here vs stock pics.


----------



## tlo

Harley77 said:


> Wow!! I'm loving that dreamer! Looks so much nicer here vs stock pics.



Thank you  It really is nicer than the pics.  There is so much character to the leather!!!!!  It stopped me in my tracks


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> L o v e Sis


Thanks hun for telling me to go back and get the dreamer.  You were right.  I would have been sick if I had left it behind


----------



## Joey92

Newpurselove said:


> It always annoys me that the FOS doesn't show complete pictures. I think it would fit a larger phone without a case but it would be a tight fit. Looks like it is geared toward the older iPhone sizes.



Uhh it’s no longer showing up on the FOS, and taken the chance that it would fit my phone. I hope you enjoy your purchase it looks amazing (:


----------



## Syren

tlo said:


> Thank you  It really is nicer than the pics.  There is so much character to the leather!!!!!  It stopped me in my tracks



Both beautiful congrats!  And so great you got the discount on Parker [emoji1]


----------



## snibor

Too cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

snibor said:


> Too cute!
> View attachment 4267044



LOVE it!!!


----------



## TCB

Wizard of Oz Wristlet


----------



## Bagmedic

I have been looking for this bag in good condition for quite some time - off and on.  I happened to see this one and it looked like the suede was in really good condition compared to most I see out there.  I questioned the seller about any dye transfer on the suede and also about the spot I see just below the feather.  She claimed there was no dye transfer and there were no spots on the suede.

I received the bag today and the spot I see is a spot.  It isn't horrible but definitely noticeable.  I contacted the seller about it and she, of course, says she described the bag to her best ability and went on and on about what a great deal I got and how much the bag originally cost.  It really doesn't matter to me what kind of deal she thinks I got.....it is the buyer who gets to feel the deal.  While I think it was a good price, the fact she lied about the spot being there bothers me.  Either you own up to the spot when questioned or list it with the defect.  To disregard it in thinking the buyer will just get a good deal is not the best policy.

So I'm going to sleep on it and decide if I want to pursue a return.  I haven't purchased much off Mercari.  I read their policy on the return but not sure how much the buyer is protected in reality.  I don't want store credit.  I wouldn't purchase from this seller again.

One option I see is to get a longer chain for the feather and it may hide the spot.  Another option is to try a suede brush but only after I decide to keep it.  The spot is round/oval looking just to the bottom right of the large black feather.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I have been looking for this bag in good condition for quite some time - off and on.  I happened to see this one and it looked like the suede was in really good condition compared to most I see out there.  I questioned the seller about any dye transfer on the suede and also about the spot I see just below the feather.  She claimed there was no dye transfer and there were no spots on the suede.
> 
> I received the bag today and the spot I see is a spot.  It isn't horrible but definitely noticeable.  I contacted the seller about it and she, of course, says she described the bag to her best ability and went on and on about what a great deal I got and how much the bag originally cost.  It really doesn't matter to me what kind of deal she thinks I got.....it is the buyer who gets to feel the deal.  While I think it was a good price, the fact she lied about the spot being there bothers me.  Either you own up to the spot when questioned or list it with the defect.  To disregard it in thinking the buyer will just get a good deal is not the best policy.
> 
> So I'm going to sleep on it and decide if I want to pursue a return.  I haven't purchased much off Mercari.  I read their policy on the return but not sure how much the buyer is protected in reality.  I don't want store credit.  I wouldn't purchase from this seller again.
> 
> One option I see is to get a longer chain for the feather and it may hide the spot.  Another option is to try a suede brush but only after I decide to keep it.  The spot is round/oval looking just to the bottom right of the large black feather.
> View attachment 4267804


Bag twins


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> I have been looking for this bag in good condition for quite some time - off and on.  I happened to see this one and it looked like the suede was in really good condition compared to most I see out there.  I questioned the seller about any dye transfer on the suede and also about the spot I see just below the feather.  She claimed there was no dye transfer and there were no spots on the suede.
> 
> I received the bag today and the spot I see is a spot.  It isn't horrible but definitely noticeable.  I contacted the seller about it and she, of course, says she described the bag to her best ability and went on and on about what a great deal I got and how much the bag originally cost.  It really doesn't matter to me what kind of deal she thinks I got.....it is the buyer who gets to feel the deal.  While I think it was a good price, the fact she lied about the spot being there bothers me.  Either you own up to the spot when questioned or list it with the defect.  To disregard it in thinking the buyer will just get a good deal is not the best policy.
> 
> So I'm going to sleep on it and decide if I want to pursue a return.  I haven't purchased much off Mercari.  I read their policy on the return but not sure how much the buyer is protected in reality.  I don't want store credit.  I wouldn't purchase from this seller again.
> 
> One option I see is to get a longer chain for the feather and it may hide the spot.  Another option is to try a suede brush but only after I decide to keep it.  The spot is round/oval looking just to the bottom right of the large black feather.
> View attachment 4267804





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bag twins



When you say "spot" is the bag soiled or is it just the way the suede has worn? If it was caused by the wear pattern it might look better after brushing - just a suggestion.

I have this same bag and I love it, but I got it new at a great price. I just checked and it was $282 at the outlet (marked down and with a 30% off coupon) and it had originally sold for $750 retail; but you don't see them offered for sale very often - and when I have seen them they were usually rather pricey.

If you got a good deal and you like the bag then maybe you should keep it, but perhaps you should ask the vendor for a partial refund. If the creed patch in your bag has a bull's-eye mark indicating that it was sold at the outlet, don't let her tell you how expensive the bag was - tell her you know that it came from the outlet and so it originally cost a lot less than retail.

But if the spot is really noticeable and it will bother you and diminish your enjoyment of the bag, then you should try to return it and keep looking.

Just a comment, I double the long strap on that bag to wear it as a shoulder bag because the single strap is very long.

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Nana61256

Cooper in the 1941 Saddle color.  This color is sold out and I also heard the Cooper is being discontinued.  So glad I snagged one and on sale.


----------



## Bagmedic

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4268107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper in the 1941 Saddle color.  This color is sold out and I also heard the Cooper is being discontinued.  So glad I snagged one and on sale.


Classically beautiful!


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> When you say "spot" is the bag soiled or is it just the way the suede has worn? If it was caused by the wear pattern it might look better after brushing - just a suggestion.
> 
> I have this same bag and I love it, but I got it new at a great price. I just checked and it was $282 at the outlet (marked down and with a 30% off coupon) and it had originally sold for $750 retail; but you don't see them offered for sale very often - and when I have seen them they were usually rather pricey.
> 
> If you got a good deal and you like the bag then maybe you should keep it, but perhaps you should ask the vendor for a partial refund. If the creed patch in your bag has a bull's-eye mark indicating that it was sold at the outlet, don't let her tell you how expensive the bag was - tell her you know that it came from the outlet and so it originally cost a lot less than retail.
> 
> But if the spot is really noticeable and it will bother you and diminish your enjoyment of the bag, then you should try to return it and keep looking.
> 
> Just a comment, I double the long strap on that bag to wear it as a shoulder bag because the single strap is very long.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what happens.


Good comments, thank you!  I'm not sure how the spot got there but will look again today and for the bullseye.  It is a unique bag.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Bagmedic said:


> Good comments, thank you!  I'm not sure how the spot got there but will look again today and for the bullseye.  It is a unique bag.


I have bought a couple of things off mercari, one had to go back. They were great, just send the photos they ask for and you should have no problem.


----------



## musiclover

My beautiful Charlie in cadet blue with crystal rivets. This colour is gorgeous.  And another pretty purse charm.


----------



## Teagaggle

musiclover said:


> My beautiful Charlie in cadet blue with crystal rivets. This colour is gorgeous.  And another pretty purse charm.
> View attachment 4268180


I saw this bag in person. It's very pretty! The crystals make it very special. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4268107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper in the 1941 Saddle color.  This color is sold out and I also heard the Cooper is being discontinued.  So glad I snagged one and on sale.


Cooper is rich and luscious in this color! [emoji7]


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> I saw this bag in person. It's very pretty! The crystals make it very special. Enjoy!


Thanks, T!  I was lucky to get 30% off as Canada only included it in the recent promotion. I love it, too. It’ll be a nice addition to my work bag rotation throughout the year. I wanted a lighter colour but a darker bag I can carry year around is better for the weather here.


----------



## musiclover

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4268107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper in the 1941 Saddle color.  This color is sold out and I also heard the Cooper is being discontinued.  So glad I snagged one and on sale.


 Nana, this is so beautiful. It’s really elegant.


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> I have been looking for this bag in good condition for quite some time - off and on.  I happened to see this one and it looked like the suede was in really good condition compared to most I see out there.  I questioned the seller about any dye transfer on the suede and also about the spot I see just below the feather.  She claimed there was no dye transfer and there were no spots on the suede.
> 
> I received the bag today and the spot I see is a spot.  It isn't horrible but definitely noticeable.  I contacted the seller about it and she, of course, says she described the bag to her best ability and went on and on about what a great deal I got and how much the bag originally cost.  It really doesn't matter to me what kind of deal she thinks I got.....it is the buyer who gets to feel the deal.  While I think it was a good price, the fact she lied about the spot being there bothers me.  Either you own up to the spot when questioned or list it with the defect.  To disregard it in thinking the buyer will just get a good deal is not the best policy.
> 
> So I'm going to sleep on it and decide if I want to pursue a return.  I haven't purchased much off Mercari.  I read their policy on the return but not sure how much the buyer is protected in reality.  I don't want store credit.  I wouldn't purchase from this seller again.
> 
> One option I see is to get a longer chain for the feather and it may hide the spot.  Another option is to try a suede brush but only after I decide to keep it.  The spot is round/oval looking just to the bottom right of the large black feather.
> View attachment 4267804


Congrats on finding your bag, and I'm so sorry it happened this way. I have had a similar situation, and what worked for me was not to think about the seller at all. Try focusing on whether or not you are happy with the bag (and whether you can clean or cover the spot in a way that makes you happy). If you still love it, keep it, and if it will make you sad, you should probably send it back. It can't hurt to call the seller out, politely as possible, and ask for a partial refund due to the stain you pointed out (in her own picture!) that she said was not there. I hope you find a solution that leaves you smiling!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4268107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper in the 1941 Saddle color.  This color is sold out and I also heard the Cooper is being discontinued.  So glad I snagged one and on sale.



Wow really pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> My beautiful Charlie in cadet blue with crystal rivets. This colour is gorgeous.  And another pretty purse charm.
> View attachment 4268180



What a pretty combo!


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> My beautiful Charlie in cadet blue with crystal rivets. This colour is gorgeous.  And another pretty purse charm.
> View attachment 4268180


I have been looking at that charm for some time now. Very cute! Love the bag too.


----------



## tlo

Syren said:


> Both beautiful congrats!  And so great you got the discount on Parker [emoji1]



Thank you so much Syren  Sorry I'm late in responding  It's been a busy weekend


----------



## Esquared72

Got these cuties at the Gettysburg outlet today. They also had the scarecrow and cowardly lion...no Dorothy though.


----------



## tealocean

eehlers said:


> Got these cuties at the Gettysburg outlet today. They also had the scarecrow and cowardly lion...no Dorothy though.


That green is amazing, but I especially love the Tin Man! SO cute! Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Got these cuties at the Gettysburg outlet today. They also had the scarecrow and cowardly lion...no Dorothy though.



Those are the exact two I wanted (actually wanted all, but don’t need them all lol)!! Adooorable!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty combo!


When I was picking out my bag, I had an idea of what charm would suit it perfectly.  I was frantically running around the store because I knew the pink flower picks up on the pink crystal rivets.  I found it on the top shelf on another bag and the SAs kindly obliged me by getting it down.


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> I have been looking at that charm for some time now. Very cute! Love the bag too.


Thanks so much!  My preference is for brass hardware in everything but I caved for this beautiful blue and the pink accents.


----------



## Bagmedic

tealocean said:


> Congrats on finding your bag, and I'm so sorry it happened this way. I have had a similar situation, and what worked for me was not to think about the seller at all. Try focusing on whether or not you are happy with the bag (and whether you can clean or cover the spot in a way that makes you happy). If you still love it, keep it, and if it will make you sad, you should probably send it back. It can't hurt to call the seller out, politely as possible, and ask for a partial refund due to the stain you pointed out (in her own picture!) that she said was not there. I hope you find a solution that leaves you smiling!


Thank  you for your kind words.....I looked at it again this morning when I had time to forget about the seller as you suggested.  I rarely see one in this good of shape at least comparing photos.  I know suede is so difficult to keep up.  I am leaning on keeping it and seeing what I can do to maybe brush it out or use a longer chain on the feather to maybe mask it some.  It won't be a bag I use often due to the suede.  I'm actually surprised they used a small strip of suede on the back of the bag at the bottom.  The back is what what usually rubs on dark jeans, etc and instantly gets dye transfer.  This one is clean in the back which is amazing!  

Thanks again for you advice.  Sometimes I try to take myself out of the moment and not think emotionally and it helps come to a better conclusion.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Thank  you for your kind words.....I looked at it again this morning when I had time to forget about the seller as you suggested.  I rarely see one in this good of shape at least comparing photos.  I know suede is so difficult to keep up.  I am leaning on keeping it and seeing what I can do to maybe brush it out or use a longer chain on the feather to maybe mask it some.  It won't be a bag I use often due to the suede.  I'm actually surprised they used a small strip of suede on the back of the bag at the bottom.  The back is what what usually rubs on dark jeans, etc and instantly gets dye transfer.  This one is clean in the back which is amazing!
> 
> Thanks again for you advice.  Sometimes I try to take myself out of the moment and not think emotionally and it helps come to a better conclusion.



Can I be nosy and ask how much you paid for your rhyder?


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Can I be nosy and ask how much you paid for your rhyder?


I think it came to $284 w/ shipping if I remember correctly.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> I think it came to $284 w/ shipping if I remember correctly.


Oh wow!! That is a great price! I hope you can find a way to fix up the spot.


----------



## barskin

I just got this Grace from Macy's yesterday (30% off). I love the patent crossgrain leather (oxblood), and I already had a great light purple tea rose resin charm to go with it.


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Thank  you for your kind words.....I looked at it again this morning when I had time to forget about the seller as you suggested.  I rarely see one in this good of shape at least comparing photos.  I know suede is so difficult to keep up.  I am leaning on keeping it and seeing what I can do to maybe brush it out or use a longer chain on the feather to maybe mask it some.  It won't be a bag I use often due to the suede.  I'm actually surprised they used a small strip of suede on the back of the bag at the bottom.  The back is what what usually rubs on dark jeans, etc and instantly gets dye transfer.  This one is clean in the back which is amazing!
> 
> Thanks again for you advice.  Sometimes I try to take myself out of the moment and not think emotionally and it helps come to a better conclusion.


 It's hard to think clearly about a dream bag, and this situation made it trickier. I hope you come to a conclusion that makes you happy.



barskin said:


> I just got this Grace from Macy's yesterday (30% off). I love the patent crossgrain leather (oxblood), and I already had a great light purple tea rose resin charm to go with it.
> View attachment 4268909
> View attachment 4268910


 This bag is so gorgeous and the charm is a beautiful touch! Such a sweet flower charm!


----------



## Teagaggle

Dinky 24 in saddle,  just back from the customization bar at my local store. Very pleased with the whipstitch outcome!


----------



## sb2

Teagaggle said:


> Dinky 24 in saddle,  just back from the customization bar at my local store. Very pleased with the whipstitch outcome!
> View attachment 4269308
> View attachment 4269309



That is cool. I didn’t know the whiplash was an option for personalizing.


----------



## Teagaggle

sb2 said:


> That is cool. I didn’t know the whiplash was an option for personalizing.


There is SO much new, not only in what they customize with but what they customize! I had seen whipstitch being done @ Coach House in NYC but my local store only recently got it.


----------



## katev

I stopped at the Aurora, IL outlet today and everything in the store (except fragrances) was 70% off; you can see pics of the (few) FP deletes that they had at the link below:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-67#post-32745327

I did not receive the tiered coupon so I didn't buy much but I did get a few things, see below:

I got this Metal Bennett Bag Charm because it was cute - it has a teeny hangtag on the tiny bag! It was marked $60 and discounted to $42, and I bought it for $18 with the 70% off. The style number is F35134 GD GLD. Does anyone know if other, recent style, mini bag charms are also available?







They had several things from the Wizard of Oz collection including "over the rainbow" fobs and "follow the yellow brick road" and the "courage" charms, but I got the last of the Oz Teddy Bears that they had, the Wicked Witch Bear Bag Cham. I asked a SA if they had any of the others but she said that they had all sold out but the witch was a return. It was marked $90 and discounted to $63 and then reduced to $27 with the 70% off. The style number is F35248 BK GRN.









I don't need more charms and I sure don't any more wallets but I really like this one and the price was great so I got it, the Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet in Chalk. The style number is 24411 LH CHK. It is an FP delete and it originally retailed for  $225 but was marked down to $154 and then sold for $66 with the 70% discount.







I bought the wallet to wear with my Prairie Rivets Oxblood Rogue but I think that it will go well with a lot of bags. I kind of like the look of it with the Brass Rhyder that I am carrying right now; what do you think of this combo?


----------



## whateve

TCB said:


> I have been looking at that charm for some time now. Very cute! Love the bag too.


I highly recommend that charm. The leather sequins are so pretty.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Dinky 24 in saddle,  just back from the customization bar at my local store. Very pleased with the whipstitch outcome!
> View attachment 4269308
> View attachment 4269309


Gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

katev said:


> I stopped at the Aurora, IL outlet today and everything in the store (except fragrances) was 70% off; you can see pics of the (few) FP deletes that they had at the link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-67#post-32745327
> 
> I did not receive the tiered coupon so I didn't buy much but I did get a few things, see below:
> 
> I got this Metal Bennett Bag Charm because it was cute - it has a teeny hangtag on the tiny bag! It was marked $60 and discounted to $42, and I bought it for $18 with the 70% off. The style number is F35134 GD GLD. Does anyone know if other, recent style, mini bag charms are also available?
> 
> View attachment 4269305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269306
> 
> 
> They had several things from the Wizard of Oz collection including "over the rainbow" fobs and "follow the yellow brick road" and the "courage" charms, but I got the last of the Oz Teddy Bears that they had, the Wicked Witch Bear Bag Cham. I asked a SA if they had any of the others but she said that they had all sold out but the witch was a return. It was marked $90 and discounted to $63 and then reduced to $27 with the 70% off. The style number is F35248 BK GRN.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269313
> 
> 
> I don't need more charms and I sure don't any more wallets but I really like this one and the price was great so I got it, the Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet in Chalk. The style number is 24411 LH CHK. It is an FP delete and it originally retailed for  $225 but was marked down to $154 and then sold for $66 with the 70% discount.
> 
> View attachment 4269314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269315
> 
> 
> I bought the wallet to wear with my Prairie Rivets Oxblood Rogue but I think that it will go well with a lot of bags. I kind of like the look of it with the Brass Rhyder that I am carrying right now; what do you think of this combo?
> 
> View attachment 4269316


It's all pretty! I like your wallet with the bag, and the charms are adorable!


----------



## Sarah03

TCB said:


> I have been looking at that charm for some time now. Very cute! Love the bag too.





whateve said:


> I highly recommend that charm. The leather sequins are so pretty.



I agree with whateve! These charms are super pretty- pictures don’t do them justice.


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Dinky 24 in saddle,  just back from the customization bar at my local store. Very pleased with the whipstitch outcome!
> View attachment 4269308
> View attachment 4269309


Beautiful!


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Oh wow!! That is a great price! I hope you can find a way to fix up the spot.


I know....and if I decide to resell, I should be able to make my $ back if the condition stays as is....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Dinky 24 in saddle,  just back from the customization bar at my local store. Very pleased with the whipstitch outcome!
> View attachment 4269308
> View attachment 4269309



 Very cool!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I stopped at the Aurora, IL outlet today and everything in the store (except fragrances) was 70% off; you can see pics of the (few) FP deletes that they had at the link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-67#post-32745327
> 
> I did not receive the tiered coupon so I didn't buy much but I did get a few things, see below:
> 
> I got this Metal Bennett Bag Charm because it was cute - it has a teeny hangtag on the tiny bag! It was marked $60 and discounted to $42, and I bought it for $18 with the 70% off. The style number is F35134 GD GLD. Does anyone know if other, recent style, mini bag charms are also available?
> 
> View attachment 4269305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269306
> 
> 
> They had several things from the Wizard of Oz collection including "over the rainbow" fobs and "follow the yellow brick road" and the "courage" charms, but I got the last of the Oz Teddy Bears that they had, the Wicked Witch Bear Bag Cham. I asked a SA if they had any of the others but she said that they had all sold out but the witch was a return. It was marked $90 and discounted to $63 and then reduced to $27 with the 70% off. The style number is F35248 BK GRN.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269313
> 
> 
> I don't need more charms and I sure don't any more wallets but I really like this one and the price was great so I got it, the Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet in Chalk. The style number is 24411 LH CHK. It is an FP delete and it originally retailed for  $225 but was marked down to $154 and then sold for $66 with the 70% discount.
> 
> View attachment 4269314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269315
> 
> 
> I bought the wallet to wear with my Prairie Rivets Oxblood Rogue but I think that it will go well with a lot of bags. I kind of like the look of it with the Brass Rhyder that I am carrying right now; what do you think of this combo?
> 
> View attachment 4269316



All cute items! Yes to the combo!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Teagaggle said:


> There is SO much new, not only in what they customize with but what they customize! I had seen whipstitch being done @ Coach House in NYC but my local store only recently got it.


Ooh, is it available as after service, or only when you order something new? I'd love to customize my Rogue! As pretty as it is, it is a bit plain for my tastes  The website says you can do screen printing or monograms after service, but I'd love to do studs or whiplash! Thank you in advance


----------



## Teagaggle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, is it available as after service, or only when you order something new? I'd love to customize my Rogue! As pretty as it is, it is a bit plain for my tastes  The website says you can do screen printing or monograms after service, but I'd love to do studs or whiplash! Thank you in advance


I have had several pieces customized,  none of which were done at time of purchase. This Dinky I bought online during the F&F sale & just took it in this past weekend. They had sneakers, Parkers, Charlie's & even Dreamers customized. The only thing I don't know is what they can do on what bags (i.e. unsure if they could do whiplash on a Rogue). Definitely look into it & see what options are available.


----------



## barskin

tealocean said:


> This bag is so gorgeous and the charm is a beautiful touch! Such a sweet flower charm!


Thanks! I had become, well, snobby, thinking only 1941's were good enough, but this one is really special. I took a better picture in the sunlight.


----------



## BeachBagGal

barskin said:


> Thanks! I had become, well, snobby, thinking only 1941's were good enough, but this one is really special. I took a better picture in the sunlight.
> View attachment 4269727



What a pretty shimmer!


----------



## afyqjjang

Teagaggle said:


> Dinky 24 in saddle,  just back from the customization bar at my local store. Very pleased with the whipstitch outcome!
> View attachment 4269308
> View attachment 4269309



Love the combination you went for! 
Were you able to collect it on the same day you sent it in for customisation?


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> I stopped at the Aurora, IL outlet today and everything in the store (except fragrances) was 70% off; you can see pics of the (few) FP deletes that they had at the link below:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-67#post-32745327
> 
> I did not receive the tiered coupon so I didn't buy much but I did get a few things, see below:
> 
> I got this Metal Bennett Bag Charm because it was cute - it has a teeny hangtag on the tiny bag! It was marked $60 and discounted to $42, and I bought it for $18 with the 70% off. The style number is F35134 GD GLD. Does anyone know if other, recent style, mini bag charms are also available?
> 
> View attachment 4269305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269306
> 
> 
> They had several things from the Wizard of Oz collection including "over the rainbow" fobs and "follow the yellow brick road" and the "courage" charms, but I got the last of the Oz Teddy Bears that they had, the Wicked Witch Bear Bag Cham. I asked a SA if they had any of the others but she said that they had all sold out but the witch was a return. It was marked $90 and discounted to $63 and then reduced to $27 with the 70% off. The style number is F35248 BK GRN.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269313
> 
> 
> I don't need more charms and I sure don't any more wallets but I really like this one and the price was great so I got it, the Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet in Chalk. The style number is 24411 LH CHK. It is an FP delete and it originally retailed for  $225 but was marked down to $154 and then sold for $66 with the 70% discount.
> 
> View attachment 4269314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269315
> 
> 
> I bought the wallet to wear with my Prairie Rivets Oxblood Rogue but I think that it will go well with a lot of bags. I kind of like the look of it with the Brass Rhyder that I am carrying right now; what do you think of this combo?
> 
> View attachment 4269316


The wallet looks has a snowflake look next to your bag with the reindeer!


----------



## Sarah03

Finally received my FOS goodies! The Noa Popup messenger in Pink/Black and the Prairie Rivets wallet in Dark Turquoise


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Finally received my FOS goodies! The Noa Popup messenger in Pink/Black and the Prairie Rivets wallet in Dark Turquoise



Those are cute! How are you liking the pop up messenger?


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Those are cute! How are you liking the pop up messenger?



It’s cute! The black pouch has card slots & a zipper portion, and I’d be able to fit my phone in the front pocket with that. Maybe I can put my sunglasses and misc items in the zipper part?


----------



## Bagmedic

Sarah03 said:


> Finally received my FOS goodies! The Noa Popup messenger in Pink/Black and the Prairie Rivets wallet in Dark Turquoise


I received mine yesterday, too.  I was disappointed the wallet doesn't have the pretty little floral rivets like the rogue bag in this color/style does.  May return mine.


----------



## Sarah03

Bagmedic said:


> I received mine yesterday, too.  I was disappointed the wallet doesn't have the pretty little floral rivets like the rogue bag in this color/style does.  May return mine.



Oh yeah, I didn’t notice that! It would have been a cute addition to have the floral rivets. I loaded mine up already. The leather is so soft!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> It’s cute! The black pouch has card slots & a zipper portion, and I’d be able to fit my phone in the front pocket with that. Maybe I can put my sunglasses and misc items in the zipper part?



I always look at this bag when it pops up for a good price.


----------



## Syren

Oxblood Page 27!  It arrived with a broken ball chain so waiting on Coach reply to get a new one. Other than that I love it [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4270379
> 
> Oxblood Page 27!  It arrived with a broken ball chain so waiting on Coach reply to get a new one. Other than that I love it [emoji173]️


Congrats! It looks so rich in Oxblood. I like this bag and it is on my wish list. Not sure what color.


----------



## gr8onteej

Syren said:


> View attachment 4270379
> 
> Oxblood Page 27!  It arrived with a broken ball chain so waiting on Coach reply to get a new one. Other than that I love it [emoji173]️



When I got mine, I asked for a longer chain. So I used both chains. The shorter chain fell off but the long chain with the hang tag are still on the bag.


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Finally received my FOS goodies! The Noa Popup messenger in Pink/Black and the Prairie Rivets wallet in Dark Turquoise


These are fun colours!  I love colourful accessories. The pink is especially pretty!


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! It looks so rich in Oxblood. I like this bag and it is on my wish list. Not sure what color.



Thanks!  I wish they would have done Cadet blue with brass [emoji7]



gr8onteej said:


> When I got mine, I asked for a longer chain. So I used both chains. The shorter chain fell off but the long chain with the hang tag are still on the bag.



Thank you!  I emailed Coach hopefully they send me one because I don’t feel like making a trip to a store lol The chain is ridiculously short.


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> Thanks!  I wish they would have done Cadet blue with brass [emoji7]



That would have a been a very nice combo. I want a Page with rivets. Do you know if the strap holes on a non-rivet Page has tea roses?


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> That would have a been a very nice combo. I want a Page with rivets. Do you know if the strap holes on a non-rivet Page has tea roses?



I don’t think they do. I’ve never seen them in person but pics I’ve seen show regular plain rivets on straps for the other styles. 

I can’t believe the rumor is the Page 27 is being discontinued!  It is such a beautiful bag and the quality is there. I know some have mentioned they dislike that there is no back outside pocket and that they need 2 hands to get in the bag. Maybe they are revamping it. They could take out the interior back slip pocket and turn that into an exterior back pocket.  I like it the way it is though [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> That would have a been a very nice combo. I want a Page with rivets. Do you know if the strap holes on a non-rivet Page has tea roses?


No, they don't. I saw one of the non rivets models a while back. I was looking for the exact same thing. The plain ones are completely plain and the ones with rivets have the sweet tea rose details.


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> I don’t think they do. I’ve never seen them in person but pics I’ve seen show regular plain rivets on straps for the other styles.
> 
> I can’t believe the rumor is the Page 27 is being discontinued!  It is such a beautiful bag and the quality is there. I know some have mentioned they dislike that there is no back outside pocket and that they need 2 hands to get in the bag. Maybe they are revamping it. They could take out the interior back slip pocket and turn that into an exterior back pocket.  I like it the way it is though [emoji1]





carterazo said:


> No, they don't. I saw one of the non rivets models a while back. I was looking for the exact same thing. The plain ones are completely plain and the ones with rivets have the sweet tea rose details.



Thank you both for the feedback. I love the sweet tea roses.


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> I always look at this bag when it pops up for a good price.


It’s a good little crossbody. I think you’d like it!


musiclover said:


> These are fun colours!  I love colourful accessories. The pink is especially pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Sammkc

holiday123 said:


> Here's a few comp shots with Dinky 24 and yes, the strap doubles for shoulder wear. I think I'm ordering another. I have problems


Thanks that helps think im going to get the cooper such a cute bag thanks for the pictures that help still want that dinky 24 but im giving up on that one for now. Now i just have to decide in color lol


----------



## Sammkc

Cool video of some ofthe new items


----------



## Sammkc

Cool video of some of the new items


----------



## Sammkc

tlo said:


> It's gorgeous!!  My motto is, if one works two will be even better!!


Definitly secound that


----------



## redwood66

It was like Christmas at my house today and the UPS guy was Santa!

The sequin Rogue 25 took my breath away when I opened it!  I love it!     

And I can't have enough Dinkys apparently, especially if they are on sale.  Eventually I will have all the colors.     

The party mouse sticker is cute.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> It was like Christmas at my house today and the UPS guy was Santa!
> 
> The sequin Rogue 25 took my breath away when I opened it!  I love it!
> 
> And I can't have enough Dinkys apparently, especially if they are on sale.  Eventually I will have all the colors.
> 
> The party mouse sticker is cute.
> 
> View attachment 4271389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271388


Congrats! Both bags are gorgeous. I love leather sequins. Enjoy.


----------



## LaVisioneer

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Both bags are gorgeous. I love leather sequins. Enjoy.



Agreed!!! The sequins rogue looks awesome! ❤️ That's one of my favorite color dinkys I wish they would make more with the brass hardware


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach X Rodarte Heather Grey Courier bag with leather sequins. This is my favorite 1941 collection because I love leather sequins.


----------



## redwood66

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte Heather Grey Courier bag with leather sequins. This is my favorite 1941 collection because I love leather sequins.
> 
> View attachment 4271661


This is beautiful!  Where did you find this bag if I may ask?


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

I just purchased this bag from Farfetch





I adore this bag- especially the gothic fairytale undertones. I'm currently majoring in English at university, and I'm really keen on fairytales from the Grimms Brothers as well as Gothic literature (Emily Bronte, Mary Shelley etc). This bag fuses both of my literary loves together. I can't wait to show up to my classes next year with this bag. Whilst it's easy to dismiss Coach's Disney bags as 'another collaboration'- it's definately out of the ordinary. And I love that. There's no reimagining like it. I'm attracted to bags that make an impression- and Coach are ticking all the boxes.

Early this year, I purchased a Rogue tote from the 1941 collection and I didn't think much of it at first, but over time I fell in love with the bag and its softness and versatility. Coach is not only coming up with incredible, daring designs but is also reliable and trust-worthy. 

I'm very excited to get my bag.


----------



## finer_woman

redwood66 said:


> It was like Christmas at my house today and the UPS guy was Santa!
> 
> The sequin Rogue 25 took my breath away when I opened it!  I love it!    [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> And I can't have enough Dinkys apparently, especially if they are on sale.  Eventually I will have all the colors.    [emoji3]
> 
> The party mouse sticker is cute.
> 
> View attachment 4271389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271388


I'm the same with dinkys. I ordered 2 from fos and 2 from the main site to add to my numerous dinkys just in the last couple of weeks smh


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

redwood66 said:


> It was like Christmas at my house today and the UPS guy was Santa!
> 
> The sequin Rogue 25 took my breath away when I opened it!  I love it!
> 
> And I can't have enough Dinkys apparently, especially if they are on sale.  Eventually I will have all the colors.
> 
> The party mouse sticker is cute.
> 
> View attachment 4271389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271388


Beautiful!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte Heather Grey Courier bag with leather sequins. This is my favorite 1941 collection because I love leather sequins.
> 
> View attachment 4271661


This is beautiful, I never saw it on the Coach site!


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> This is beautiful!  Where did you find this bag if I may ask?





Luvpurplepurses said:


> This is beautiful, I never saw it on the Coach site!



Thanks. This was 2nd collaboration with Rodarte. I think it was released last year. It has not been on the website for some time now, but I keep style#s and asked my SA to locate one for me. I love this collection. I have 2 bags, 1 tote and 3 wristlets from this collection. The leather sequins are my favorite part.


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> It was like Christmas at my house today and the UPS guy was Santa!
> 
> The sequin Rogue 25 took my breath away when I opened it!  I love it!
> 
> And I can't have enough Dinkys apparently, especially if they are on sale.  Eventually I will have all the colors.
> 
> The party mouse sticker is cute.
> 
> View attachment 4271389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271388


Both of these are beautiful!


----------



## Newpurselove

Unboxed the dinky in cypress. I'm surprised that the color looks more blue grey when I was expecting dark green. Difficult color to classify but I like it! Looks like sage interior. I was pleasantly surprised by the metallic detail.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Newpurselove said:


> Unboxed the dinky in cypress. I'm surprised that the color looks more blue grey when I was expecting dark green. Difficult color to classify but I like it! Looks like sage interior. I was pleasantly surprised by the metallic detail.



Pretty with the metallic! I think green when I hear the word sage. Guess not in this case. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

I bought this cutie in Sky! [emoji173]️ The color is a pretty light blue.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Newpurselove said:


> Unboxed the dinky in cypress. I'm surprised that the color looks more blue grey when I was expecting dark green. Difficult color to classify but I like it! Looks like sage interior. I was pleasantly surprised by the metallic detail.


Beautiful bag and adorable monogram!! I love hehe Uni shape with the multicolored holographic foil


----------



## branbran1984

Roxie!!![emoji872]


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> Unboxed the dinky in cypress. I'm surprised that the color looks more blue grey when I was expecting dark green. Difficult color to classify but I like it! Looks like sage interior. I was pleasantly surprised by the metallic detail.


 Pretty! I'm glad to hear you like it! I was wondering what this color looked like. I thought it was a dark green too.


----------



## snibor

Sale find!


----------



## houseof999

snibor said:


> Sale find!


Wow! Shiny!!


----------



## LaurenR17

My little (big) splurge! I love it so much [emoji7]


----------



## smittykitty306

Just arrived yesterday.  So excited to use it!!


----------



## Bagmedic

smittykitty306 said:


> Just arrived yesterday.  So excited to use it!!


Is this retail or outlet?  Very pretty!!!


----------



## smittykitty306

Bagmedic said:


> Is this retail or outlet?  Very pretty!!!



Thank you!  I got it from the outlet online. I just checked and it looks like they still have some in stock.


----------



## Sarah03

I completed the sequin flower trifecta!


----------



## TCB

Sarah03 said:


> I completed the sequin flower trifecta!


Love these!  Every time I see that pink and purple one, I like it more. I finally saw it in person and it's the perfect size.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Sarah03 said:


> I completed the sequin flower trifecta!



Coming from a bagcharm addict....I think I “need” one in my collection [emoji847][emoji30]. Enjoy them [emoji847]


----------



## branbran1984

Love the look of this bag and the details are amazing! Love the boho vibes!


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Got this baby last weekend.  I am beyond thrilled!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I completed the sequin flower trifecta!



Wow, gorgeous trio.  These are so pretty.


----------



## Sarah03

TCB said:


> Love these!  Every time I see that pink and purple one, I like it more. I finally saw it in person and it's the perfect size.


Thanks! You should definitely get it!


MelissaPurse said:


> Coming from a bagcharm addict....I think I “need” one in my collection [emoji847][emoji30]. Enjoy them [emoji847]


You need all 3 [emoji6]


branbran1984 said:


> Love the look of this bag and the details are amazing! Love the boho vibes!


I LOVE THIS!!! What a cool bag!


Iamminda said:


> Wow, gorgeous trio.  These are so pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I completed the sequin flower trifecta!



Holy cow those are all so gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Love the look of this bag and the details are amazing! Love the boho vibes!



This pink!!! [emoji7].


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

branbran1984 said:


> Love the look of this bag and the details are amazing! Love the boho vibes!


Amazing. I ordered it so very glad to see your pics. Is it ok size wise in real life?


----------



## Bagmedic

smittykitty306 said:


> Thank you!  I got it from the outlet online. I just checked and it looks like they still have some in stock.


How do you use these with the car keys and the big fob for remote?  Seems like it would only work with say house keys.  My mother used to use a key holder like this but with today's remotes, I can't figure out how I'd use it but it is very pretty!


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> I completed the sequin flower trifecta!


I love it!  I’m two for three so I’d better get on it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> I completed the sequin flower trifecta!


Congrats @Sarah03. These are so pretty. I see the first two are on Coach website. Where did you find the third one? Please share the style#. TIA.


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> I love it!  I’m two for three so I’d better get on it!


You need all 3!!! [emoji16] be my twin!


SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @Sarah03. These are so pretty. I see the first two are on Coach website. Where did you find the third one? Please share the style#. TIA.


Thanks!
BKNUL 32677 is on the tag of the black one. I bought it from Dillard’s.


----------



## LL777

Additions to my small Coach collection


----------



## redwood66

LL777 said:


> Additions to my small Coach collection


Wow!  Lovely!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> Additions to my small Coach collection


Twins on sequins rogue and swagger! What is the dreamer tote like?! I've been eyeing it forever but trying to tell myself I don't need it because I have the plum Edie 42. My boutique has yet to carry any dreamer totes to be able to check out in person.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Additions to my small Coach collection


Veryyyyy nice. Love the Dreamer


----------



## LL777

Harley77 said:


> Twins on sequins rogue and swagger! What is the dreamer tote like?! I've been eyeing it forever but trying to tell myself I don't need it because I have the plum Edie 42. My boutique has yet to carry any dreamer totes to be able to check out in person.


I love the dreamer tote. When I saw that it was on sale I realized that I had to have it. I love that it has plum suede details and outer pockets. Also, there are two more outer pockets that are made of leather. Another feature that I love about this bag is adjustable straps. Have you seen it in real life? This is a very unique and special piece.


----------



## Bagmedic

Sarah03 said:


> I completed the sequin flower trifecta!


What color are you planning on pairing the pink one with?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> I love the dreamer tote. When I saw that it was on sale I realized that I had to have it. I love that it has plum suede details and outer pockets. Also, there are two more outer pockets that are made of leather. Another feature that I love about this bag is adjustable straps. Have you seen it in real life? This is a very unique and special piece.


This bag is


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> I love the dreamer tote. When I saw that it was on sale I realized that I had to have it. I love that it has plum suede details and outer pockets. Also, there are two more outer pockets that are made of leather. Another feature that I love about this bag is adjustable straps. Have you seen it in real life? This is a very unique and special piece.


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> I love the dreamer tote. When I saw that it was on sale I realized that I had to have it. I love that it has plum suede details and outer pockets. Also, there are two more outer pockets that are made of leather. Another feature that I love about this bag is adjustable straps. Have you seen it in real life? This is a very unique and special piece.


Thank you for the detailed pics! Although I haven't seen the bag in person, it's the width that makes me hesitant. Do you find it wide to carry, say in comparison to a regular Rogue?


----------



## LL777

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you for the detailed pics! Although I haven't seen the bag in person, it's the width that makes me hesitant. Do you find it wide to carry, say in comparison to a regular Rogue?


I haven’t carried it yet. I just bought it yesterday. The leather is so soft so I don’t think the width is an issue.


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Additions to my small Coach collection


Congrats! Your bag haul is amazing. Do you find the Sequin Rogue heavy? I'm starting to like it more and more.



LL777 said:


> I love the dreamer tote. When I saw that it was on sale I realized that I had to have it. I love that it has plum suede details and outer pockets. Also, there are two more outer pockets that are made of leather. Another feature that I love about this bag is adjustable straps. Have you seen it in real life? This is a very unique and special piece.


Thanks for the detailed pictures. I'm really attracted to the Dreamer, but I love the Dreamer tote. I love all the details and the leather looks amazing. I might have to get it.


----------



## SEWDimples

My Wizard of Oz items ordered from FOS.




Novelty Strap




Sneakers


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> I completed the sequin flower trifecta!


Wow!  Very pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> My Wizard of Oz items ordered from FOS.
> 
> View attachment 4274953
> 
> 
> Novelty Strap
> 
> View attachment 4274955
> 
> 
> Sneakers
> View attachment 4274962
> 
> View attachment 4274960



Aww I love that pouch!!


----------



## CoachMaven

branbran1984 said:


> Love the look of this bag and the details are amazing! Love the boho vibes!


Is this the new fuschia color? Because I am loving it!


----------



## branbran1984

CoachMaven said:


> Is this the new fuschia color? Because I am loving it!



Yes!!! The way i would explain it is that lighter than the berry color now for holiday, and is darker then the bright pink from this last summer. It’s super pretty! Might have to get it in the rogue 25[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

LaurenR17 said:


> My little (big) splurge! I love it so much [emoji7]


Gorgeous leather!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

LaurenR17 said:


> My little (big) splurge! I love it so much [emoji7]


Gorgeous leather!


----------



## branbran1984

Just got this little guy!


----------



## TCB

SEWDimples said:


> My Wizard of Oz items ordered from FOS.
> 
> View attachment 4274953
> 
> 
> Novelty Strap
> 
> View attachment 4274955
> 
> 
> Sneakers
> View attachment 4274962
> 
> View attachment 4274960



Love that pouch. It was sold out online and my store didn't have one.  It's hard for me not to want a pouch!


----------



## SEWDimples

TCB said:


> Love that pouch. It was sold out online and my store didn't have one.  It's hard for me not to want a pouch!


Thanks! I love clutches and pouches, but I really had to have this one in my collection. It is my understanding that only certain tiered outlets received this pouch.


----------



## elvisfan4life

branbran1984 said:


> Just got this little guy!


Love it what style is this?


----------



## Syren

branbran1984 said:


> Just got this little guy!



Omg I love this!  What is this little beauties name?  It looks like a top handle Parker. Did you add the chain from dinky 19?


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> Just got this little guy!


So gorgeous. Did it come in other colors? I would like this bag, but I have the original quilted and rivets Parker in black leather.


----------



## branbran1984

SEWDimples said:


> So gorgeous. Did it come in other colors? I would like this bag, but I have the original quilted and rivets Parker in black leather.



As of now it only comes in chalk!


----------



## branbran1984

Syren said:


> Omg I love this!  What is this little beauties name?  It looks like a top handle Parker. Did you add the chain from dinky 19?



I added the chain from my dinky! Hate that bag but I love the chain lol


----------



## Syren

branbran1984 said:


> I added the chain from my dinky! Hate that bag but I love the chain lol



I so want that dinky chain! Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Just got this little guy!



Oh wow what a beauty!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> As of now it only comes in chalk!


Thanks! That is the color I want. I was going to buy the original Parker in Chalk with gold HW. I'll pass and buy this one.



branbran1984 said:


> I added the chain from my dinky! Hate that bag but I love the chain lol


What Dinky had this chain?



Syren said:


> I so want that dinky chain! Lol


Me too.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! That is the color I want. I was going to buy the original Parker in Chalk with gold HW. I'll pass and buy this one.
> 
> 
> What Dinky had this chain?
> 
> 
> Me too.


Dinky 19 came with this and a longer leather strap.  I'm glad @branbran1984  said she hates the bag because I almost re-bought it. I wasn't 100% the first time because of the compartments but was considering buying again. She just reminded me how I felt about it initially.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Dinky 19 came with this and a longer leather strap.  I'm glad @branbran1984  said she hates the bag because I almost re-bought it. I wasn't 100% the first time because of the compartments but was considering buying again. She just reminded me how I felt about it initially.


Thanks for the feedback. I really like that chain. It looks great with her bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> Just got this little guy!


Cute!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I really like that chain. It looks great with her bag.


I like the chain, too! Too bad they don't sell it as an option!  I don't see that bag online yet either but it is nice.


----------



## CoachMaven

branbran1984 said:


> Yes!!! The way i would explain it is that lighter than the berry color now for holiday, and is darker then the bright pink from this last summer. It’s super pretty! Might have to get it in the rogue 25[emoji7][emoji7]


I was eyeing it in the Rogue 25. Online, it almost looked like it had a pearl sheen overlay to it too. I really didn't want to get another Rogue, but that may sway me.


----------



## branbran1984

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I really like that chain. It looks great with her bag.



Thanks! I wish they sold the chain strap separate because it looks so good on many bags.


----------



## karina_g

Just got her tonight Paige 27 with rivets in heather grey and black copper hardware.


----------



## branbran1984

CoachMaven said:


> I was eyeing it in the Rogue 25. Online, it almost looked like it had a pearl sheen overlay to it too. I really didn't want to get another Rogue, but that may sway me.



I will say what made me not get the rogue 25 in the color or just rogues in general is that they have stopped adding the additional leather piece that comes with the hangtags. I think it’s called the clochette.


----------



## Syren

branbran1984 said:


> Thanks! I wish they sold the chain strap separate because it looks so good on many bags.



I don’t even see the dinky 19 with this chain on the website anymore. I was considering getting it just for the chain!  I love it that much [emoji23] I love the look of a shorter chain hanging from a bag [emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Market tote yesterday in cloud.


----------



## carterazo

branbran1984 said:


> Just got this little guy!


Beautiful! [emoji7] 
What is the name and style number for this bag, please?


----------



## LOVEsersen

Rogues from seasonal sale , vip gifts and some gifts from SA


----------



## redwood66

LOVEsersen said:


> Rogues from seasonal sale , vip gifts and some gifts from SA
> 
> View attachment 4276319
> 
> View attachment 4276322
> View attachment 4276320


Great purchases and gifts!


----------



## Sarah03

Bagmedic said:


> What color are you planning on pairing the pink one with?


My Black Quilted Rogue


----------



## Newpurselove

I love that berry metallic- is it a pouch? I haven't seen that one!!


----------



## branbran1984

So here is the bag in more detail that many of you asked for! I tried my best to take pics of it! 
- So this is the Parker top handle in the quilted black with brass hardware. 

Outside
- There is a small back pocket.
- No feet on the bottom.
- This one has the C clasp.
- The strap is part chain and leather.

Inside
- It has 2 compartments.
- Microfiber for the lining.
- 1 slip pocket.
- 1 VERYYY tight zip pocket. 

First impression
- I thought this bag would be the name of the bag. A Parker with a top handle on it. But it’s reminds me more of a Bowery with a top handle on it lol. It’s much smaller than a Parker when it comes to what you can put into the bag. Like I can’t fit a full size wallet or a larger pouch. The 1941 clutch will fit but I don’t feel it’s comfortable for me or the bag. I think it’s because of the walls of the the bag are so concave that it limits what you can put into it. Carried it for 2 days and I love it! Reminds me of a Chanel Trendy look and vibe but on a college budget! Hopes this help!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

karina_g said:


> Just got her tonight Paige 27 with rivets in heather grey and black copper hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276082


Lovvvve. Ordering this tomorrow


----------



## Syren

branbran1984 said:


> So here is the bag in more detail that many of you asked for! I tried my best to take pics of it!
> - So this is the Parker top handle in the quilted black with brass hardware.
> 
> Outside
> - There is a small back pocket.
> - No feet on the bottom.
> - This one has the C clasp.
> - The strap is part chain and leather.
> 
> Inside
> - It has 2 compartments.
> - Microfiber for the lining.
> - 1 slip pocket.
> - 1 VERYYY tight zip pocket.
> 
> First impression
> - I thought this bag would be the name of the bag. A Parker with a top handle on it. But it’s reminds me more of a Bowery with a top handle on it lol. It’s much smaller than a Parker when it comes to what you can put into the bag. Like I can’t fit a full size wallet or a larger pouch. The 1941 clutch will fit but I don’t feel it’s comfortable for me or the bag. I think it’s because of the walls of the the bag are so concave that it limits what you can put into it. Carried it for 2 days and I love it! Reminds me of a Chanel Trendy look and vibe but on a college budget! Hopes this help!



Thanks so much for more pics and info!  It is a great looking bag, I like the placement of the strap attachments.  Like you said it’s interesting they made the sidewalls so concave, if they were flatter you could fit more, especially since it doesn’t have the center zip compartment dividing the bag like on the regular Parker.  I’ll be keeping my eye on this one [emoji1]


----------



## LL777

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4276454
> View attachment 4276456
> View attachment 4276457
> View attachment 4276458
> View attachment 4276459
> View attachment 4276460
> View attachment 4276462
> 
> 
> So here is the bag in more detail that many of you asked for! I tried my best to take pics of it!
> - So this is the Parker top handle in the quilted black with brass hardware.
> 
> Outside
> - There is a small back pocket.
> - No feet on the bottom.
> - This one has the C clasp.
> - The strap is part chain and leather.
> 
> Inside
> - It has 2 compartments.
> - Microfiber for the lining.
> - 1 slip pocket.
> - 1 VERYYY tight zip pocket.
> 
> First impression
> - I thought this bag would be the name of the bag. A Parker with a top handle on it. But it’s reminds me more of a Bowery with a top handle on it lol. It’s much smaller than a Parker when it comes to what you can put into the bag. Like I can’t fit a full size wallet or a larger pouch. The 1941 clutch will fit but I don’t feel it’s comfortable for me or the bag. I think it’s because of the walls of the the bag are so concave that it limits what you can put into it. Carried it for 2 days and I love it! Reminds me of a Chanel Trendy look and vibe but on a college budget! Hopes this help!


This bag is so beautiful. Thank you for the detailed pictures


----------



## karina_g

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvve. Ordering this tomorrow


Thank you.. your going to love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4276454
> View attachment 4276456
> View attachment 4276457
> View attachment 4276458
> View attachment 4276459
> View attachment 4276460
> View attachment 4276462
> 
> 
> So here is the bag in more detail that many of you asked for! I tried my best to take pics of it!
> - So this is the Parker top handle in the quilted black with brass hardware.
> 
> Outside
> - There is a small back pocket.
> - No feet on the bottom.
> - This one has the C clasp.
> - The strap is part chain and leather.
> 
> Inside
> - It has 2 compartments.
> - Microfiber for the lining.
> - 1 slip pocket.
> - 1 VERYYY tight zip pocket.
> 
> First impression
> - I thought this bag would be the name of the bag. A Parker with a top handle on it. But it’s reminds me more of a Bowery with a top handle on it lol. It’s much smaller than a Parker when it comes to what you can put into the bag. Like I can’t fit a full size wallet or a larger pouch. The 1941 clutch will fit but I don’t feel it’s comfortable for me or the bag. I think it’s because of the walls of the the bag are so concave that it limits what you can put into it. Carried it for 2 days and I love it! Reminds me of a Chanel Trendy look and vibe but on a college budget! Hopes this help!



This has such a vintage look to it. Love it!


----------



## musiclover

LOVEsersen said:


> Rogues from seasonal sale , vip gifts and some gifts from SA
> 
> View attachment 4276319
> 
> View attachment 4276322
> View attachment 4276320


Ooo...I live these berry coloured wristlets!  I have the bejeweled phone crossbody in berry. I’ll have to look for these wristlets.


----------



## branbran1984

BeachBagGal said:


> This has such a vintage look to it. Love it!



Yes it does! Yet so modern because of the quilted look and Turnlock!


----------



## branbran1984

Cooper shoulder in the new blue color! I didn’t care for the look of the thick leather strap so swapped out for a chain strap.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Tattoo Sling Bag--just arrived! Super cute in person!
> 
> This is part of the Bonnie Cashin inspired collection.
> 
> View attachment 4221242
> 
> View attachment 4221249
> 
> View attachment 4221250
> 
> View attachment 4221252
> 
> View attachment 4221253
> 
> View attachment 4221254



does anyone know what Bonnie bag this was inspired by? looking to see if maybe there is a vintage version? 
it looks super stunning!! Great buy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Cooper shoulder in the new blue color! I didn’t care for the look of the thick leather strap so swapped out for a chain strap.



Ooo nice and looks great with the chain!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> Cooper shoulder in the new blue color! I didn’t care for the look of the thick leather strap so swapped out for a chain strap.


The chain looks great on this!


----------



## LaVisioneer

fabfashionisto said:


> does anyone know what Bonnie bag this was inspired by? looking to see if maybe there is a vintage version?
> it looks super stunning!! Great buy!



The shape of the bag kind of reminds me of the bag coat she designed (not for Coach), but I bet the Coach authenticators will know which one!


----------



## anthrosphere

Viper Room Mermaid Keychain. Leather and glitter on the front, and signature canvas is on the back. Gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Syren

anthrosphere said:


> Viper Room Mermaid Keychain. Leather and glitter on the front, and signature canvas is on the back. Gunmetal hardware.



Oooooo I love this!  Thanks for posting this as I didn’t know it had canvas on the back, nice little detail. It’s now going on my list lol


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> My Black Quilted Rogue


This one is so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## branbran1984

ombré Parker in chalk!


----------



## carterazo

branbran1984 said:


> ombré Parker in chalk!


[emoji7]  Wow! I had never seen this one! Is this an upcoming edition or is it from a region outside the U.S.?


----------



## Syren

branbran1984 said:


> ombré Parker in chalk!



Oooooo you always have the best bags [emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

branbran1984 said:


> ombré Parker in chalk!



Omg! I love this!


----------



## branbran1984

carterazo said:


> [emoji7]  Wow! I had never seen this one! Is this an upcoming edition or is it from a region outside the U.S.?



It’s coming this spring!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> ombré Parker in chalk!


This is so fun and beautiful! I am so out of the loop! I've never seen this. Love it!


----------



## whateve

fabfashionisto said:


> does anyone know what Bonnie bag this was inspired by? looking to see if maybe there is a vintage version?
> it looks super stunning!! Great buy!


I think it might be this one.


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> Cooper shoulder in the new blue color! I didn’t care for the look of the thick leather strap so swapped out for a chain strap.


I want this bag. I like the color and design. Also, it has brass HW.



branbran1984 said:


> ombré Parker in chalk!


The ombré color is so unique. I may have to add this to my wish list.


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> ombré Parker in chalk!


Cute!!


----------



## gr8onteej

whateve said:


> I think it might be this one.



I remember when Coach redid this bag a few years ago.  It was weird to me, so I returned it.


----------



## Teagaggle

Gift from my SA


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Gift from my SA
> View attachment 4280967
> View attachment 4280968



How sweet! That’s cute!


----------



## Wendyann7

Teagaggle said:


> Gift from my SA
> View attachment 4280967
> View attachment 4280968


Got the same one! Love Rexy!


----------



## LaVisioneer

branbran1984 said:


> It’s coming this spring!



So pretty! 

I'm liking the Parker collection more and more. I just saw the 18 in person today and it's hardly bigger than the Bowery which I was surprised about.

How do you all get bags so early? My local store never seems to have anything :/ 

I visited today and they don't even have 1/4 of the bags listed online.


----------



## tenKrat

Trail bag in pebbled platinum 


I’m 5’4”


----------



## Syren

MFF Cassidy in Metallic Rose Gold. I saw this in the outlet and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Got it on FOS for $75 which I think is a steal for this bag!  I haven’t seen much posted about this style so I wanted to share my first thoughts on it. To me this is one of the MFF styles that is a bit elevated in style and quality, it’s like an in between MFF and retail bag.  Similar to the Parker bags but Cassidy has a slip pocket across the whole back of the bag which I think would fit even very large phones and it has a lot of give to it which I know is a complaint about Parker.  It also has a microfiber interior with 2 large slip pockets. The chain is very lightweight (could be nicer but for the price I’m not complaining) which may be a pro or a con to some. I’m guessing the front turn lock will scratch easy so I’ll have to be careful.  I’m going to carry this to all my holiday events, the rose gold is a nice soft pink, love!


----------



## redwood66

Syren said:


> View attachment 4281515
> View attachment 4281516
> 
> View attachment 4281518
> 
> MFF Cassidy in Metallic Rose Gold. I saw this in the outlet and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Got it on FOS for $75 which I think is a steal for this bag!  I haven’t seen much posted about this style so I wanted to share my first thoughts on it. To me this is one of the MFF styles that is a bit elevated in style and quality, it’s like an in between MFF and retail bag.  Similar to the Parker bags but Cassidy has a slip pocket across the whole back of the bag which I think would fit even very large phones and it has a lot of give to it which I know is a complaint about Parker.  It also has a microfiber interior with 2 large slip pockets. The chain is very lightweight (could be nicer but for the price I’m not complaining) which may be a pro or a con to some. I’m guessing the front turn lock will scratch easy so I’ll have to be careful.  I’m going to carry this to all my holiday events, the rose gold is a nice soft pink, love!


This is lovely!  I ordered the rose gold camera bag from Bloomingdales and I hope the color is as pretty.


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> This is lovely!  I ordered the rose gold camera bag from Bloomingdales and I hope the color is as pretty.



The metallic camera bags look great!  I have my eyes on the blue one [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

tenKrat said:


> Trail bag in pebbled platinum
> View attachment 4281468
> 
> I’m 5’4”
> View attachment 4281469



Looks super cute on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4281515
> View attachment 4281516
> 
> View attachment 4281518
> 
> MFF Cassidy in Metallic Rose Gold. I saw this in the outlet and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Got it on FOS for $75 which I think is a steal for this bag!  I haven’t seen much posted about this style so I wanted to share my first thoughts on it. To me this is one of the MFF styles that is a bit elevated in style and quality, it’s like an in between MFF and retail bag.  Similar to the Parker bags but Cassidy has a slip pocket across the whole back of the bag which I think would fit even very large phones and it has a lot of give to it which I know is a complaint about Parker.  It also has a microfiber interior with 2 large slip pockets. The chain is very lightweight (could be nicer but for the price I’m not complaining) which may be a pro or a con to some. I’m guessing the front turn lock will scratch easy so I’ll have to be careful.  I’m going to carry this to all my holiday events, the rose gold is a nice soft pink, love!



Well that’s super cute and what a great price!


----------



## Sarah03

Syren said:


> View attachment 4281515
> View attachment 4281516
> 
> View attachment 4281518
> 
> MFF Cassidy in Metallic Rose Gold. I saw this in the outlet and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Got it on FOS for $75 which I think is a steal for this bag!  I haven’t seen much posted about this style so I wanted to share my first thoughts on it. To me this is one of the MFF styles that is a bit elevated in style and quality, it’s like an in between MFF and retail bag.  Similar to the Parker bags but Cassidy has a slip pocket across the whole back of the bag which I think would fit even very large phones and it has a lot of give to it which I know is a complaint about Parker.  It also has a microfiber interior with 2 large slip pockets. The chain is very lightweight (could be nicer but for the price I’m not complaining) which may be a pro or a con to some. I’m guessing the front turn lock will scratch easy so I’ll have to be careful.  I’m going to carry this to all my holiday events, the rose gold is a nice soft pink, love!



This is beautiful! Thank you for sharing a detailed review!


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> The metallic camera bags look great!  I have my eyes on the blue one [emoji7]


I _may_ have broke down and ordered that blue metallic camera bag w/the extra 20% off   I saw it at Dillards and it's gorgeous!  I also saw an Edie w/rivets in that color, which I'm not seeing online.  It was very pretty!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I _may_ have broke down and ordered that blue metallic camera bag w/the extra 20% off   I saw it at Dillards and it's gorgeous!  I also saw an Edie w/rivets in that color, which I'm not seeing online.  It was very pretty!


I have the metallic blue camera bag in my shopping cart and had almost talked myself out of it because of the size until I read your comment. You're not helping! Looking forward to seeing your pictures when you get it.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I have the metallic blue camera bag in my shopping cart and had almost talked myself out of it because of the size until I read your comment. You're not helping! Looking forward to seeing your pictures when you get it.


In person it was a deep blue and not too shiny.  I love that it has a front and back outside pocket.  I do find with the camera bags that I have to angle my soft wallet to get it in there, but it's not a tight fit, just takes an extra second.  I rescheduled it to be delivered Friday because w/all the "porch pirate" stories I figured better safe than sorry, but I'll definitely post pics.  I ordered a few metallics this round


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Trail bag in pebbled platinum [emoji813]
> View attachment 4281468
> 
> I’m 5’4”
> View attachment 4281469


Great to see you here! It looks so cute on you! Perfect for your frame. Congrats!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I _may_ have broke down and ordered that blue metallic camera bag w/the extra 20% off   I saw it at Dillards and it's gorgeous!  I also saw an Edie w/rivets in that color, which I'm not seeing online.  It was very pretty!


I thought about buying that camera bag again but my SA talked down from the ledge.  [emoji23] That's why I love her. I still think about it.


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Gift from my SA
> View attachment 4280967
> View attachment 4280968





Wendyann7 said:


> Got the same one! Love Rexy!


You guys have the best SA's! Congrats!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I thought about buying that camera bag again but my SA talked down from the ledge.  [emoji23] That's why I love her. I still think about it.


Funny, she actually talked me into it haha.  You didn't like it?  Did you end up keeping Cooper?  I think after this, I'm on ban island for at least January/February.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Funny, she actually talked me into it haha.  You didn't like it?  Did you end up keeping Cooper?  I think after this, I'm on ban island for at least January/February.


I kept the Cooper. I did like the camera bag but bought it at the same time I ordered the Cooper. I said I would only keep one. She knows I'm trying to downsize my collection and only keep or acquire what I actually need vs want (realistically they are all "wants"). I still might end up with it. It's a total different look than the Cooper and I like the suttle hardware color. I'm going to wait and see if the feeling passes.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I kept the Cooper. I did like the camera bag but bought it at the same time I ordered the Cooper. I said I would only keep one. She knows I'm trying to downsize my collection and only keep or acquire what I actually need vs want (realistically they are all "wants"). I still might end up with it. It's a total different look than the Cooper and I like the suttle hardware color. I'm going to wait and see if the feeling passes.


Yes Cooper > camera bag. I just love glovetanned leather!  
I don't really have any metallics and figure the camera bag was different and unique enough to add to my collection - yes all wants as I really don't "need" anything but it fills a hole albeit not a blue hole as I just keep buying blue!  

That Cooper though was the right call. I was unsure of the sage one at first, but now love it  Can't wait to unwrap cadet


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Yes Cooper > camera bag. I just love glovetanned leather!
> I don't really have any metallics and figure the camera bag was different and unique enough to add to my collection - yes all wants as I really don't "need" anything but it fills a hole albeit not a blue hole as I just keep buying blue!
> 
> That Cooper though was the right call. I was unsure of the sage one at first, but now love it  Can't wait to unwrap cadet


Blue is ice of my favorite colors.  At the time I had bought the camera bag, midnight navy market tote and was waiting for the Cooper. I came to my senses ands more only have the Cooper. I also don't have any metallics in my collection but I'm not sure they would get used. I think the blue would be the most versatile color for me.  You don't have long to wait to unwrap the cadet! [emoji847]


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> I _may_ have broke down and ordered that blue metallic camera bag w/the extra 20% off   I saw it at Dillards and it's gorgeous!  I also saw an Edie w/rivets in that color, which I'm not seeing online.  It was very pretty!





whateve said:


> I have the metallic blue camera bag in my shopping cart and had almost talked myself out of it because of the size until I read your comment. You're not helping! Looking forward to seeing your pictures when you get it.



I may have ordered a camera bag. [emoji85]

@holiday123 Did you order the blue one online? If yes, where from?


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Blue is ice of my favorite colors.  At the time I had bought the camera bag, midnight navy market tote and was waiting for the Cooper. I came to my senses ands more only have the Cooper. I also don't have any metallics in my collection but I'm not sure they would get used. I think the blue would be the most versatile color for me.  You don't have long to wait to unwrap the cadet! [emoji847]


Oh man I bought a navy market tote from FOS too. It's probably going back. I went a little overboard!


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> I may have ordered a camera bag. [emoji85]
> 
> @holiday123 Did you order the blue one online? If yes, where from?


I ordered it from my SA on Thursday during that extra 20% off event. Is it really sold out now? I know Dillard's has some, but that color isn't on sale yet


----------



## LaVisioneer

Thanks for posting! I have been contemplating getting this bag!



Syren said:


> View attachment 4281515
> View attachment 4281516
> 
> View attachment 4281518
> 
> MFF Cassidy in Metallic Rose Gold. I saw this in the outlet and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Got it on FOS for $75 which I think is a steal for this bag!  I haven’t seen much posted about this style so I wanted to share my first thoughts on it. To me this is one of the MFF styles that is a bit elevated in style and quality, it’s like an in between MFF and retail bag.  Similar to the Parker bags but Cassidy has a slip pocket across the whole back of the bag which I think would fit even very large phones and it has a lot of give to it which I know is a complaint about Parker.  It also has a microfiber interior with 2 large slip pockets. The chain is very lightweight (could be nicer but for the price I’m not complaining) which may be a pro or a con to some. I’m guessing the front turn lock will scratch easy so I’ll have to be careful.  I’m going to carry this to all my holiday events, the rose gold is a nice soft pink, love!


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4281515
> View attachment 4281516
> 
> View attachment 4281518
> 
> MFF Cassidy in Metallic Rose Gold. I saw this in the outlet and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Got it on FOS for $75 which I think is a steal for this bag!  I haven’t seen much posted about this style so I wanted to share my first thoughts on it. To me this is one of the MFF styles that is a bit elevated in style and quality, it’s like an in between MFF and retail bag.  Similar to the Parker bags but Cassidy has a slip pocket across the whole back of the bag which I think would fit even very large phones and it has a lot of give to it which I know is a complaint about Parker.  It also has a microfiber interior with 2 large slip pockets. The chain is very lightweight (could be nicer but for the price I’m not complaining) which may be a pro or a con to some. I’m guessing the front turn lock will scratch easy so I’ll have to be careful.  I’m going to carry this to all my holiday events, the rose gold is a nice soft pink, love!



This looks very glam and is especially perfect for the holiday season.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> In person it was a deep blue and not too shiny.  I love that it has a front and back outside pocket.  I do find with the camera bags that I have to angle my soft wallet to get it in there, but it's not a tight fit, just takes an extra second.  I rescheduled it to be delivered Friday because w/all the "porch pirate" stories I figured better safe than sorry, but I'll definitely post pics.  I ordered a few metallics this round


I have a sapphire Poppy spotlight that is a dark blue metallic, so I may already be covered for this color. That is another reason I'm resisting.


----------



## eleanors36

Syren said:


> View attachment 4281515
> View attachment 4281516
> 
> View attachment 4281518
> 
> MFF Cassidy in Metallic Rose Gold. I saw this in the outlet and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Got it on FOS for $75 which I think is a steal for this bag!  I haven’t seen much posted about this style so I wanted to share my first thoughts on it. To me this is one of the MFF styles that is a bit elevated in style and quality, it’s like an in between MFF and retail bag.  Similar to the Parker bags but Cassidy has a slip pocket across the whole back of the bag which I think would fit even very large phones and it has a lot of give to it which I know is a complaint about Parker.  It also has a microfiber interior with 2 large slip pockets. The chain is very lightweight (could be nicer but for the price I’m not complaining) which may be a pro or a con to some. I’m guessing the front turn lock will scratch easy so I’ll have to be careful.  I’m going to carry this to all my holiday events, the rose gold is a nice soft pink, love!


So pretty!  What a pretty bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> I ordered it from my SA on Thursday during that extra 20% off event. Is it really sold out now? I know Dillard's has some, but that color isn't on sale yet



Okay gotcha. Great deal! I’ll enjoy your reveal. [emoji3]


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> In person it was a deep blue and not too shiny.  I love that it has a front and back outside pocket.  I do find with the camera bags that I have to angle my soft wallet to get it in there, but it's not a tight fit, just takes an extra second.  I rescheduled it to be delivered Friday because w/all the "porch pirate" stories I figured better safe than sorry, but I'll definitely post pics.  I ordered a few metallics this round



Ooooo I can’t wait to see it!  That blue looks oh so beautiful. I love that my leopard camera bag has a back and front pocket, such a nice little bonus!


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> Thanks for posting! I have been contemplating getting this bag!



You’re welcome!  I’m really excited about it, it’s a great style. Which color did you get?  I think it looks great in all of the metallics. I had a hard time choosing between the gold and rose gold but rose won and I’m happy with my decision!  I’d love a gray with gold hw Cassidy [emoji7]


----------



## LaVisioneer

Syren said:


> You’re welcome!  I’m really excited about it, it’s a great style. Which color did you get?  I think it looks great in all of the metallics. I had a hard time choosing between the gold and rose gold but rose won and I’m happy with my decision!  I’d love a gray with gold hw Cassidy [emoji7]



I did not order from FOS as I would hoping to make it to the outlets this weekend but alas holiday shopping at the mall more was time consuming than I anticipated :/

Every time I have ordered a style with a non adjustable strap it has been way too long and I had to end up driving to return it anyway. But, based on your photos I would go with the rose gold, too! It looks more pink toned on FOS and the regular gold was very yellow looking, so the rose gold seems perfect!


----------



## gr8onteej

When this limited edition came out I wanted something from it.  I was able to get it on sale and with the extra 20%.  I love when that happens.  My LOVE academy pouch (the big wristlet) [emoji175][emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> When this limited edition came out I wanted something from it.  I was able to get it on sale and with the extra 20%.  I love when that happens.  My LOVE academy pouch (the big wristlet) [emoji175][emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️


I love it


----------



## TCB

gr8onteej said:


> When this limited edition came out I wanted something from it.  I was able to get it on sale and with the extra 20%.  I love when that happens.  My LOVE academy pouch (the big wristlet) [emoji175][emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️


I've been looking at this since it came out. Do you love it? Is it soft?


----------



## Teagaggle

gr8onteej said:


> When this limited edition came out I wanted something from it.  I was able to get it on sale and with the extra 20%.  I love when that happens.  My LOVE academy pouch (the big wristlet) [emoji175][emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️


This is really nice! I thought I remembered reading somewhere that someone on this forum had another ring or rings attached to the pouch so a strap could be attached to make it a crossbody. Does anyone recall that? I think that's the only way I would be able to make something like this work. Not really a wristlet girl.


----------



## TCB

Teagaggle said:


> This is really nice! I thought I remembered reading somewhere that someone on this forum had another ring or rings attached to the pouch so a strap could be attached to make it a crossbody. Does anyone recall that? I think that's the only way I would be able to make something like this work. Not really a wristlet girl.


That sounds great! I would like it either way, but i like the idea of adding a strap too.


----------



## redwood66

Pretty rose gold camera bag.  This makes me very interested in the rose gold Rogue 25 with the snake handles.  It is much more pretty pink hue in person.  I like the two outside slip pockets.


----------



## gr8onteej

TCB said:


> I've been looking at this since it came out. Do you love it? Is it soft?



I do and it is.


----------



## gr8onteej

Teagaggle said:


> This is really nice! I thought I remembered reading somewhere that someone on this forum had another ring or rings attached to the pouch so a strap could be attached to make it a crossbody. Does anyone recall that? I think that's the only way I would be able to make something like this work. Not really a wristlet girl.



I just looked at it and I’m not sure where another ring could be attached.  That would be nice.


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> When this limited edition came out I wanted something from it.  I was able to get it on sale and with the extra 20%.  I love when that happens.  My LOVE academy pouch (the big wristlet) [emoji175][emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️


Looks wonderful!


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> Looks wonderful!



Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> When this limited edition came out I wanted something from it.  I was able to get it on sale and with the extra 20%.  I love when that happens.  My LOVE academy pouch (the big wristlet) [emoji175][emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️


This is such a happy pouch! I haven't seen it before.


----------



## SEWDimples

New to me older bag charms.


----------



## BeachBagGal

redwood66 said:


> Pretty rose gold camera bag.  This makes me very interested in the rose gold Rogue 25 with the snake handles.  It is much more pretty pink hue in person.  I like the two outside slip pockets.
> 
> View attachment 4282478



Oooo pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> When this limited edition came out I wanted something from it.  I was able to get it on sale and with the extra 20%.  I love when that happens.  My LOVE academy pouch (the big wristlet) [emoji175][emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️



Love this cutie!


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> When this limited edition came out I wanted something from it.  I was able to get it on sale and with the extra 20%.  I love when that happens.  My LOVE academy pouch (the big wristlet) [emoji175][emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️


This is so fun! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms. Page arrived. Was able to get the additional 20% .   Great size for weekends and travel and love the color. But can't crossbody. Bummer.  She might go back.


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms. Page arrived. Was able to get the additional 20% .   Great size for weekends and travel and love the color. But can't crossbody. Bummer.  She might go back.


She's pretty! Can you add a novelty strap to use crossbody or would it still be too short?


----------



## zjones

holiday123 said:


> She's pretty! Can you add a novelty strap to use crossbody or would it still be too short?


Novelty strap is an option.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> She's pretty! Can you add a novelty strap to use crossbody or would it still be too short?


Hmmm. I'm tallllll. Lol


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms. Page arrived. Was able to get the additional 20% .   Great size for weekends and travel and love the color. But can't crossbody. Bummer.  She might go back.



I think she’s a great bag, but if it doesn’t fulfill all the needs...
I tried mine with a coach novelty strap and it’s not long enough for me as a crossbody (5’7”).


----------



## Bagmedic

gr8onteej said:


> I think she’s a great bag, but if it doesn’t fulfill all the needs...
> I tried mine with a coach novelty strap and it’s not long enough for me as a crossbody (5’7”).


That seems key for a weekend or vacation bag. Makes you wonder why Coach wouldn’t think of this.


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms. Page arrived. Was able to get the additional 20% .   Great size for weekends and travel and love the color. But can't crossbody. Bummer.  She might go back.


It looks like it would be pretty easy to add extra clips or rings to the straps, if you could find a matching color. Something like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/36mm-Snap-...d34a24638:m:mlVcc9Zce9djFEUB71NQlxA:rk:6:pf:0
or this https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brass-Trig...8f65f1737:m:mATw9AzUwdfTEDZaP7vlA4A:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> It looks like it would be pretty easy to add extra clips or rings to the straps, if you could find a matching color. Something like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/36mm-Snap-...d34a24638:m:mlVcc9Zce9djFEUB71NQlxA:rk:6:pf:0
> or this https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brass-Trig...8f65f1737:m:mATw9AzUwdfTEDZaP7vlA4A:rk:6:pf:0


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> I think she’s a great bag, but if it doesn’t fulfill all the needs...
> I tried mine with a coach novelty strap and it’s not long enough for me as a crossbody (5’7”).


Hmmmmmmmm. Thanks


----------



## Ireiki4u

zjones said:


> Novelty strap is an option.


Are those straps heavy?


----------



## Mistyfang

Ireiki4u said:


> Are those straps heavy?


Depends on the novelty strap. The ones I have doesn't have any charms etc. And they are not heavy imho, and I like them because they are more comfortable.  Hope this helps.


----------



## TCB

A couple of Birthday gifts


----------



## houseof999

TCB said:


> A couple of Birthday gifts [emoji813][emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4283829


Happy birthday!


----------



## TCB

houseof999 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TCB said:


> A couple of Birthday gifts
> 
> View attachment 4283829
> View attachment 4283839


So cute!!! Happy birthday  Enjoy the new cuties!


----------



## TCB

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So cute!!! Happy birthday  Enjoy the new cuties!


Thank you so much, bellebellebelle!


----------



## Crystice

Syren said:


> View attachment 4270379
> 
> Oxblood Page 27!  It arrived with a broken ball chain so waiting on Coach reply to get a new one. Other than that I love it [emoji173]️


When I got mine the SA said they’ve had issues with the short chain so she switched it out in the store. Your local store or outlet should have more. Very nice bag! Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I WANTED this tote a year ago when I saw him in FP. Well my wait paid off.
Mr. Wanted


----------



## OperaCake

Ordered these two from Coach outlet online and they arrived just in time before Christmas.


----------



## elisabettaverde

OperaCake said:


> Ordered these two from Coach outlet online and they arrived just in time before Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4284336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284350



Such lovely choices!!


----------



## Lake Effect

OperaCake said:


> Ordered these two from Coach outlet online and they arrived just in time before Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4284336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284350


Nice! That floral print on the chalk is growing on me. I have a satchel in the same combo of cornflower with the butterscotch edging. I am glad to see it offered on other bags!


----------



## Lake Effect

TCB said:


> A couple of Birthday gifts
> 
> View attachment 4283829
> View attachment 4283839


Happy Birthday December girl!


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> A couple of Birthday gifts [emoji813][emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4283829
> View attachment 4283839


Happy birthday! Enjoy your gifts!


----------



## carterazo

OperaCake said:


> Ordered these two from Coach outlet online and they arrived just in time before Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4284336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284350


Very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## OperaCake

elisabettaverde said:


> Such lovely choices!!


Thank you!


----------



## OperaCake

carterazo said:


> Very pretty! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## OperaCake

Lake Effect said:


> Nice! That floral print on the chalk is growing on me. I have a satchel in the same combo of cornflower with the butterscotch edging. I am glad to see it offered on other bags!


I saw the floral printed one at the store a long time ago but didn't think I would get it until I saw it on the outlet website. As for the cornflower one, I like the contrast edging and the fact that it is leather lined.


----------



## TCB

Lake Effect said:


> Happy Birthday December girl!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> Happy birthday! Enjoy your gifts!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Sammkc

Finally started useing my new cooper and i love it


----------



## Lake Effect

OperaCake said:


> I saw the floral printed one at the store a long time ago but didn't think I would get it until I saw it on the outlet website. As for the cornflower one, I like the contrast edging and the fact that it is leather lined.


That leather lining is the bomb!


----------



## Newpurselove

First dark fairytale tote came in This bag is even better in person than I could have imagined. This bag feels thick and high quality. Definitely recommend. Now waiting for the sleeping beauty tote to arrive.


----------



## LV.NYC

My December Coach addition...swagger in pebble leather.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Great to see you here! It looks so cute on you! Perfect for your frame. Congrats!


Thank you, @carterazo. I see you got your OG designation. Congratulations!


----------



## Ireiki4u

My latest addition. Love the tea roses.


----------



## Teagaggle

New metallic Charlie 28s. Shows sold out online but my store had stock so I picked these up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sammkc said:


> Finally started useing my new cooper and i love it


This bag is so beautifully edgy looking!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> New metallic Charlie 28s. Shows sold out online but my store had stock so I picked these up.
> View attachment 4285400



How beautiful!  I’d totally put them up on the mantle as part of my decorations [emoji23] 

Or instead of stockings I’d hang these!  Haha


----------



## holiday123

SAS 20% goodies arrived  Now my metallic craving is fulfilled. Tomorrow starts another 20% event and my wallet is going to kill me, but...

This tea rose metallic clutch is sooo pretty

Love the rivet clutch too. I have 8 others in this style, but no gold or oxblood and this is perfect

Then I couldn't pass up this metallic blue camera bag. Such a great color

And finally  Charlie in metallic graphite. The metallic finish seems pretty durable. Will make a great work bag.


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> SAS 20% goodies arrived  Now my metallic craving is fulfilled. Tomorrow starts another 20% event and my wallet is going to kill me, but...
> 
> This tea rose metallic clutch is sooo pretty
> 
> Love the rivet clutch too. I have 8 others in this style, but no gold or oxblood and this is perfect
> 
> Then I couldn't pass up this metallic blue camera bag. Such a great color
> 
> And finally  Charlie in metallic graphite. The metallic finish seems pretty durable. Will make a great work bag.



Beautiful choices!  Metallic Charlie looks great, I love the classic clean lines on this design [emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> SAS 20% goodies arrived  Now my metallic craving is fulfilled. Tomorrow starts another 20% event and my wallet is going to kill me, but...
> 
> This tea rose metallic clutch is sooo pretty
> 
> Love the rivet clutch too. I have 8 others in this style, but no gold or oxblood and this is perfect
> 
> Then I couldn't pass up this metallic blue camera bag. Such a great color
> 
> And finally  Charlie in metallic graphite. The metallic finish seems pretty durable. Will make a great work bag.


Really???  I just ordered two things this morning!  I went thru a cash back site to get 12% off.  I hated that I had to go thru PayPal to pay for them.  The site won't let me use my debit or credit card again!  I REEEAAAALLLLYYYYYY hate that!  Makes returns so much more challenging since if I return in store I only get credit or I have to wait for it to post if I mail it back!  I get the classic answer when I called CS....must be the website....OK....FIX the website!!!  It was working for a little while and now doesn't!  I checked the address on both credit card and my bank and it is the same exact so it can't be that.  They try to tell me they need to match....it does!


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> Beautiful choices!  Metallic Charlie looks great, I love the classic clean lines on this design [emoji7]


Thank you. My other Charlie is chalk. Such an easy bag to carry


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Really???  I just ordered two things this morning!  I went thru a cash back site to get 12% off.  I hated that I had to go thru PayPal to pay for them.  The site won't let me use my debit or credit card again!  I REEEAAAALLLLYYYYYY hate that!  Makes returns so much more challenging since if I return in store I only get credit or I have to wait for it to post if I mail it back!  I get the classic answer when I called CS....must be the website....OK....FIX the website!!!  It was working for a little while and now doesn't!  I checked the address on both credit card and my bank and it is the same exact so it can't be that.  They try to tell me they need to match....it does!


Yes! Just got the text fromy SA. 20% off of sale starts tomorrow.

You know I had a credit card with the same issue. Address matched but it kept kicking back. I finally gave up and used a different card, but it sounds like that doesn't work for you either. I wonder what the glitch is?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> SAS 20% goodies arrived  Now my metallic craving is fulfilled. Tomorrow starts another 20% event and my wallet is going to kill me, but...
> 
> This tea rose metallic clutch is sooo pretty
> 
> Love the rivet clutch too. I have 8 others in this style, but no gold or oxblood and this is perfect
> 
> Then I couldn't pass up this metallic blue camera bag. Such a great color
> 
> And finally  Charlie in metallic graphite. The metallic finish seems pretty durable. Will make a great work bag.


Congratulations


----------



## remainsilly

Received pig charm as surprise gift.
Adorable! But heavy.
Clasp very unique & cool.


With Year of the Pig approaching, perfect.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> SAS 20% goodies arrived  Now my metallic craving is fulfilled. Tomorrow starts another 20% event and my wallet is going to kill me, but...
> 
> This tea rose metallic clutch is sooo pretty
> 
> Love the rivet clutch too. I have 8 others in this style, but no gold or oxblood and this is perfect
> 
> Then I couldn't pass up this metallic blue camera bag. Such a great color
> 
> And finally  Charlie in metallic graphite. The metallic finish seems pretty durable. Will make a great work bag.


Lovely haul. I was trying not to look at the website because I don't need a thing. Lol


----------



## whateve

Ireiki4u said:


> My latest addition. Love the tea roses.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285392


This is my favorite color of these!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> SAS 20% goodies arrived  Now my metallic craving is fulfilled. Tomorrow starts another 20% event and my wallet is going to kill me, but...
> 
> This tea rose metallic clutch is sooo pretty
> 
> Love the rivet clutch too. I have 8 others in this style, but no gold or oxblood and this is perfect
> 
> Then I couldn't pass up this metallic blue camera bag. Such a great color
> 
> And finally  Charlie in metallic graphite. The metallic finish seems pretty durable. Will make a great work bag.


Twins on gunmetal Charlie! I have fallen in love with this bag. Will likely get some customization done to one at some point.
My gunmetal Charlie came today as well as this little lady...Charlie 28 in Oxblood with Selena bow charm.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Lovely haul. I was trying not to look at the website because I don't need a thing. Lol


Thank you. I feel you,   I don't need anything either haha but Bedford in gray may makes its way to my tree lol


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Twins on gunmetal Charlie! I have fallen in love with this bag. Will likely get some customization done to one at some point.
> My gunmetal Charlie came today as well as this little lady...Charlie 28 in Oxblood with Selena bow charm.
> View attachment 4285653
> View attachment 4285654


I really like Charlie. 

Oxblood is pretty too! So many great colors!


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Yes! Just got the text fromy SA. 20% off of sale starts tomorrow.
> 
> You know I had a credit card with the same issue. Address matched but it kept kicking back. I finally gave up and used a different card, but it sounds like that doesn't work for you either. I wonder what the glitch is?



OMG!  Do you know if it’s a private sale?


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. My other Charlie is chalk. Such an easy bag to carry



My dream is a black Charlie with red interior and brass hardware [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> OMG!  Do you know if it’s a private sale?


I don't know all the details except it starts tomorrow through new years.


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> I don't know all the details except it starts tomorrow through new years.



Cool thanks!  Like I need more stuff [emoji23]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I don't know all the details except it starts tomorrow through new years.


Hmmmm...I just ordered through my SA and she didn't mention the 20% but only said everything goes to 50% off Wednesday and to call for a price adjustment within 14 days (my bag is currently only 40% off and sold out online). I hope I get lucky and they offer me the extra 20%, I would grab a few extra things if so.


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> Cool thanks!  Like I need more stuff [emoji23]


Seriously! But some how can't pass up a sale


----------



## shillinggirl88

holiday123 said:


> SAS 20% goodies arrived  Now my metallic craving is fulfilled. Tomorrow starts another 20% event and my wallet is going to kill me, but...
> 
> This tea rose metallic clutch is sooo pretty
> 
> Love the rivet clutch too. I have 8 others in this style, but no gold or oxblood and this is perfect
> 
> Then I couldn't pass up this metallic blue camera bag. Such a great color
> 
> And finally  Charlie in metallic graphite. The metallic finish seems pretty durable. Will make a great work bag.



I've been contemplating the graphite Charlie and the Navy Camera Bag. So you feel the metallic will hold up well?

Seriously extra 20 off again??? I almost bought today but figured I'd better think more!!!


----------



## holiday123

shillinggirl88 said:


> I've been contemplating the graphite Charlie and the Navy Camera Bag. So you feel the metallic will hold up well?
> 
> Seriously extra 20 off again??? I almost bought today but figured I'd better think more!!!


Yes the finish seems pretty durable, maybe because it's on pebble vs smooth leather? Same with the tea rose clutch, it seems a lot less delicate than I imagined.

Yes another 20%. I said the same thing and realized I sounded like I was complaining about it to my SA so quickly backpedaled and thanked her haha.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Yes the finish seems pretty durable, maybe because it's on pebble vs smooth leather? Same with the tea rose clutch, it seems a lot less delicate than I imagined.
> 
> Yes another 20%. I said the same thing and realized I sounded like I was complaining about it to my SA so quickly backpedaled and thanked her haha.


Hmmm. I could get the Bedford.


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hmmm. I could get the Bedford.


It's on my list


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> It's on my list


I want the blue green color


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> New metallic Charlie 28s. Shows sold out online but my store had stock so I picked these up.
> View attachment 4285400



Beautiful holiday decorations — and beautiful bags of course .  I also really like your Selena bow charm.


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful holiday decorations — and beautiful bags of course .  I also really like your Selena bow charm.


Aw, thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hmmm. I could get the Bedford.


That's my plan!  I hope my SA has a grey one in stock since they are gone from the website.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> I don't know all the details except it starts tomorrow through new years.


Mine just sent me a text that it goes thru 12/24......too funny how disorganized Coach is!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, @carterazo. I see you got your OG designation. Congratulations!


Oh yes, I just noticed it yesterday! I wish I had been notified or something. [emoji23]


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Oh yes, I just noticed it yesterday! I wish I had been notified or something. [emoji23]


What is OG?


----------



## zinacef

Bagmedic said:


> What is OG?



OG = original goat,  tPf members who had been on the board 10 yrs or more


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Oh yes, I just noticed it yesterday! I wish I had been notified or something. [emoji23]



Congrats C!!   That is great  .  I got a long way to go — and many more bags to buy, lol — before I get my OG status.


----------



## ZaiGk

Hey everyone, wanted to share my new Legacy Jacquard Edie 28. Would love to know what y’all think about it. Thanks much


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> That's my plan!  I hope my SA has a grey one in stock since they are gone from the website.


I'm getting gray too.  My SA said they're still in stores, but also have popped back up on the website in all colors.  A few other things that were showing sold out/disappeared are back in stock too. Coach IT needs an upgrade!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> I'm getting gray too.  My SA said they're still in stores, but also have popped back up on the website in all colors.  A few other things that were showing sold out/disappeared are back in stock too. Coach IT needs an upgrade!


A bunch of things popped back up last night when I looked.  I wonder if they took some down because they were items they couldn't get shipped to arrive by 12/24 which was their last promo.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Bagmedic said:


> Really???  I just ordered two things this morning!  I went thru a cash back site to get 12% off.  I hated that I had to go thru PayPal to pay for them.  The site won't let me use my debit or credit card again!  I REEEAAAALLLLYYYYYY hate that!  Makes returns so much more challenging since if I return in store I only get credit or I have to wait for it to post if I mail it back!  I get the classic answer when I called CS....must be the website....OK....FIX the website!!!  It was working for a little while and now doesn't!  I checked the address on both credit card and my bank and it is the same exact so it can't be that.  They try to tell me they need to match....it does!


I can’t use mine either, have to pay through PayPal unless I call.


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> A bunch of things popped back up last night when I looked.  I wonder if they took some down because they were items they couldn't get shipped to arrive by 12/24 which was their last promo.


Very possible especially if they were OOS in JAX and had to be sourced from a store.  Good call.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Very possible especially if they were OOS in JAX and had to be sourced from a store.  Good call.


Just called my SA to hold both grey n cypress


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just called my SA to hold both grey n cypress


I just ordered the grey.....debating on oxblood, cypress or canyon.  I have a Nomad in butterscotch I'd sell and keep canyon since I have a rogue satchel in butterscotch.  I know I'll probably lose on the overall deal but I think I like the canyon color better.  It is sort of a light caramel color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I just ordered the grey.....debating on oxblood, cypress or canyon.  I have a Nomad in butterscotch I'd sell and keep canyon since I have a rogue satchel in butterscotch.  I know I'll probably lose on the overall deal but I think I like the canyon color better.  It is sort of a light caramel color.



Hmmmmm.  I justed ordered Cypress. Debating grey and canyon


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hmmmmm.  I justed ordered Cypress. Debating grey and canyon


I didn't ask for inventory numbers on either but my thought on the canyon is that it may not have been too popular so I'd grab the grey while you can.


----------



## Roro

Everyone may know this already but thought I'd post what I did.  I called my store and put in a phone order for a bag.  They extended the additional 20% and I didn't have to go near a mall.  The email I received mentioned in store only but might be worth a phone call if the mall on a day like this gives you the shivers.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Roro said:


> Everyone may know this already but thought I'd post what I did.  I called my store and put in a phone order for a bag.  They extended the additional 20% and I didn't have to go near a mall.  The email I received mentioned in store only but might be worth a phone call if the mall on a day like this gives you the shivers.


We might called the same store  going to visit them Monday


----------



## Lucylu29

My most recent purchases. The tea rose Rogue I got during the Thanksgiving sale, the rose Rogue with the sequins I bought from the SAS and the wristlet I got off eBay for a pretty good deal plus I used the 15% off coupon they were offering last week. I'm absolutely in love with both bags and think I am bag content for a while [emoji3]


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

My haul since Black Friday. The marine Charlie and chambray Double Swagger are from the FOS Black Friday event. The gray/blue Charlie 28 is from SAS. The purple DF Rogue and the pink Sage are from the most recent FOS. I’ve also got the sky blue Charlie coming from Macy’s this week and am considering the ice pink Rogue from SAS. After that, I think I’m retreating to Ban Island for a while.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My haul since Black Friday. The marine Charlie and chambray Double Swagger are from the FOS Black Friday event. The gray/blue Charlie 28 is from SAS. The purple DF Rogue and the pink Sage are from the most recent FOS. I’ve also got the sky blue Charlie coming from Macy’s this week and am considering the ice pink Rogue from SAS. After that, I think I’m retreating to Ban Island for a while.


Nice haul


----------



## redwood66

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My haul since Black Friday. The marine Charlie and chambray Double Swagger are from the FOS Black Friday event. The gray/blue Charlie 28 is from SAS. The purple DF Rogue and the pink Sage are from the most recent FOS. I’ve also got the sky blue Charlie coming from Macy’s this week and am considering the ice pink Rogue from SAS. After that, I think I’m retreating to Ban Island for a while.


Nice purchases!  I had that Charlie 28 with the snake sides in my cart so many times.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

redwood66 said:


> Nice purchases!  I had that Charlie 28 with the snake sides in my cart so many times.



I love it, though I wish it was a little bigger. It’s definitely going to be a weekend bag. The color contrast with the snake accent is really cool and different.


----------



## redwood66

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I love it, though I wish it was a little bigger. It’s definitely going to be a weekend bag. The color contrast with the snake accent is really cool and different.


It is a cool bag.  Thanks for posting that pic because I wondered how it looked IRL next to a Rogue 25 because that is the perfect size for me.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

redwood66 said:


> It is a cool bag.  Thanks for posting that pic because I wondered how it looked IRL next to a Rogue 25 because that is the perfect size for me.



Even though a 28 should be bigger than a 25, I think the capacity is actually less. It’s not as deep as the Rogue so it’s going to take some creative packing to put all my stuff in it. But it’s pretty enough that I’m willing to make it work.


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We might called the same store  going to visit them Monday


I work with a SA in another state and he always calls me with the promos.  I don't have to go to a store but sometimes it is nice to be able to look at things and see them IRL.  I haven't had the urge to go to the store lately as there are things on my list from the last time I was in.  I'm not finding the newer items as interesting.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I work with a SA in another state and he always calls me with the promos.  I don't have to go to a store but sometimes it is nice to be able to look at things and see them IRL.  I haven't had the urge to go to the store lately as there are things on my list from the last time I was in.  I'm not finding the newer items as interesting.


Yes. It is nice to go. I have not been in a while


----------



## Teagaggle

My last attempt at making a Bedford work. Have a bottle of water in here to try & train it to hang right.
Can't believe these came down so much...paid full price when it first came out (returned) & last night got it for $238. I'm hopeful I can make it work. Any further suggestions on training it would be appreciated!


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

Treated myself!!! [emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> My last attempt at making a Bedford work. Have a bottle of water in here to try & train it to hang right.
> Can't believe these came down so much...paid full price when it first came out (returned) & last night got it for $238. I'm hopeful I can make it work. Any further suggestions on training it would be appreciated!
> View attachment 4286869


I'll have to do the same when mine arrives. I almost bought the floor model because it was broken in perfectly but it had a weird wrinkle in the leather. I trained my Nomad the same way, but didn't use a water bottle.  I just filled it up with stuff and let it hang on the door.


----------



## zjones

I've been good during the SAS so far (although I've bought non-SAS merchandise from Coach, so does that really still mean I've been good? [emoji28]). These two gorgeous pieces I've been lusting after since they came out, though, so with the extra 20% off, I couldn't resist!

Also showing off my first customized piece, sneakers!


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> My dream is a black Charlie with red interior and brass hardware [emoji7][emoji173]️


Not a Charlie, but saw this at the outlet today. Not the best feeling leather, but nice color combo.


----------



## Tosa22

Syren said:


> How beautiful!  I’d totally put them up on the mantle as part of my decorations [emoji23]
> 
> Or instead of stockings I’d hang these!  Haha


i like the stockings idea. Maybe Santa would put some wallets and bag charms in there


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Not a Charlie, but saw this at the outlet today. Not the best feeling leather, but nice color combo.



Oooooo!  I like it!  I’ve been interested in the black market tote because it has a red interior with gold hardware. It’s what put the idea of my dream Charlie in my head haha [emoji23] 

I’ll have to keep an eye on this one, thanks!


----------



## Syren

Tosa22 said:


> i like the stockings idea. Maybe Santa would put some wallets and bag charms in there



Hopefully Santa will here our pleas lol


----------



## MelissaPurse

Received my order from Jax today and supposedly this was the last one per customer service rep but you know the information changes with Coach from time to time[emoji5]. This is so far my fav  Coach charm [emoji7] can never go wrong with Rexy and cracks me up him pulling the carriage.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> My most recent purchases. The tea rose Rogue I got during the Thanksgiving sale, the rose Rogue with the sequins I bought from the SAS and the wristlet I got off eBay for a pretty good deal plus I used the 15% off coupon they were offering last week. I'm absolutely in love with both bags and think I am bag content for a while [emoji3]


Congrats! These are some great choices. Enjoy your new beauties.



ShoeSquirrel said:


> My haul since Black Friday. The marine Charlie and chambray Double Swagger are from the FOS Black Friday event. The gray/blue Charlie 28 is from SAS. The purple DF Rogue and the pink Sage are from the most recent FOS. I’ve also got the sky blue Charlie coming from Macy’s this week and am considering the ice pink Rogue from SAS. After that, I think I’m retreating to Ban Island for a while.


Love all color and variety. Congrats!



MelissaPurse said:


> Received my order from Jax today and supposedly this was the last one per customer service rep but you know the information changes with Coach from time to time[emoji5]. This is so far my fav  Coach charm [emoji7] can never go wrong with Rexy and cracks me up him pulling the carriage.


Congrats! Bag charm twin. I use this bad charm with my Stuart Weitzman


----------



## MelissaPurse

Congrats! Bag charm twin. I use this bad charm with my Stuart Weitzman[/QUOTE]


Oh really [emoji847][emoji847]...I honestly think we have the same taste. I thinking I’m slowing becoming identical twin bags and accessories for many more items in the future with you. [emoji16]


----------



## TheBlonde

I’ve finally decided to keep my new Mason bag after a month of staring at her, hemming and hawing about exchanging for the Cadet. I think the blue is a bit darker than I would like and I’ll ultimately get more use with a black bag. Here she is with her new tassel charm. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Teagaggle

LaurenR17 said:


> My little (big) splurge! I love it so much [emoji7]


I'm debating this one. Do you still love it? Any issues with the metallic? 
TIA!


----------



## redwood66

New but was in semi bad shape from being stored improperly, missing the pretty hangtag and the embellished short strap that originally came with it.  But after some cleaning, conditioning,  reshaping, adding a charm, and adding a ring to double the strap, it turned out pretty cute.  I love the kisslock side pockets with the little flowers.  It needs to sit stuffed for a bit to work out the small creases but even those don't bother me now.  How I wish I had been shopping for Coach when this mailbox line came out because the grey one some have is cute too.


----------



## redwood66

TheBlonde said:


> View attachment 4288449
> View attachment 4288447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve finally decided to keep my new Mason bag after a month of staring at her, hemming and hawing about exchanging for the Cadet. I think the blue is a bit darker than I would like and I’ll ultimately get more use with a black bag. Here she is with her new tassel charm. Merry Christmas!!


This is a beautiful bag!  Merry Christmas.


----------



## TheBlonde

redwood66 said:


> This is a beautiful bag!  Merry Christmas.


Thanks! Your mailbox bag is super cute and that charm (twins btw!) is perfect. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheBlonde said:


> View attachment 4288449
> View attachment 4288447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve finally decided to keep my new Mason bag after a month of staring at her, hemming and hawing about exchanging for the Cadet. I think the blue is a bit darker than I would like and I’ll ultimately get more use with a black bag. Here she is with her new tassel charm. Merry Christmas!!



Loving this combo!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

redwood66 said:


> New but was in semi bad shape from being stored improperly, missing the pretty hangtag and the embellished short strap that originally came with it.  But after some cleaning, conditioning,  reshaping, adding a charm, and adding a ring to double the strap, it turned out pretty cute.  I love the kisslock side pockets with the little flowers.  It needs to sit stuffed for a bit to work out the small creases but even those don't bother me now.  How I wish I had been shopping for Coach when this mailbox line came out because the grey one some have is cute too.
> View attachment 4288461



Aw what a cutie!


----------



## gr8onteej

My Christmas gift-Dinky 24, Spooky eyes zip card case and the tattoo sketch book.  I made Santa’s nice list.


----------



## undecided45

My new work tote from my SO for Xmas... in love!


----------



## CoachCruiser

TOTAL surprise gift from my mom for Christmas- I’ve been wanting Selena’s trail bag and I love the tri-color!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thanks for all the likes, everyone. Before I use this purse, I was wondering - what is the best treatment/spray to help protect the bag from color transfer?



CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4288993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL surprise gift from my mom for Christmas- I’ve been wanting Selena’s trail bag and I love the tri-color!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Went a little cray cray at my local stores today.
Rogue tote (newer version with the attached inside pouch), sequin clutch, accordion card case, mini wallet & plaid muff with pockets! Gave additional pics of the card case & wallet as the interior is multi colored metallics. The wallet design is one I've not seen. Will go nicely in the regular Dinky I picked up earlier in the sale. I liked that it folded out so wide & allows more than enough room for your cash.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Went a little cray cray at my local stores today.
> Rogue tote (newer version with the attached inside pouch), sequin clutch, accordion card case, mini wallet & plaid muff with pockets! Gave additional pics of the card case & wallet as the interior is multi colored metallics. The wallet design is one I've not seen. Will go nicely in the regular Dinky I picked up earlier in the sale. I liked that it folded out so wide & allows more than enough room for your cash.
> View attachment 4289279
> View attachment 4289280
> View attachment 4289281
> View attachment 4289282


Nice.  Did you do your PA for the Charlie 28 totes?  They went to 50% yesterday.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> Nice.  Did you do your PA for the Charlie 28 totes?  They went to 50% yesterday.


Yep. I ended up gifting them to my cousins.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Went a little cray cray at my local stores today.
> Rogue tote (newer version with the attached inside pouch), sequin clutch, accordion card case, mini wallet & plaid muff with pockets! Gave additional pics of the card case & wallet as the interior is multi colored metallics. The wallet design is one I've not seen. Will go nicely in the regular Dinky I picked up earlier in the sale. I liked that it folded out so wide & allows more than enough room for your cash.
> View attachment 4289279
> View attachment 4289280
> View attachment 4289281
> View attachment 4289282


Everything is gorgeous!! What is the style # for the wallet?


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Yep. I ended up gifting them to my cousins.


I had to call but I think they are coming by pony express because they aren't scheduled to be delivered until Jan 4th?  What the heck?  They aren't even that far from me, Portland and Seattle.


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> Everything is gorgeous!! What is the style # for the wallet?


Thanks! Here is a pic of the tag & the screenshot of it on Coach.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> I had to call but I think they are coming by pony express because they aren't scheduled to be delivered until Jan 4th?  What the heck?  They aren't even that far from me, Portland and Seattle.


I think EVERYTHING is delayed. I'm in PA & my stuff usually comes from the NJ warehouse or a NYC store. Nada...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> I think EVERYTHING is delayed. I'm in PA & my stuff usually comes from the NJ warehouse or a NYC store. Nada...


Hey neighbor. Im in Pa too


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey neighbor. Im in Pa too


Well hello! So, I hit the Christiana, DE store (those ladies are a delight) & the two stores in KOP mall


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Well hello! So, I hit the Christiana, DE store (those ladies are a delight) & the two stores in KOP mall


Yooooo.  Both are like 25 mins from me


----------



## holiday123

Working on her slouch so she can be like her sister


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Went a little cray cray at my local stores today.
> Rogue tote (newer version with the attached inside pouch), sequin clutch, accordion card case, mini wallet & plaid muff with pockets! Gave additional pics of the card case & wallet as the interior is multi colored metallics. The wallet design is one I've not seen. Will go nicely in the regular Dinky I picked up earlier in the sale. I liked that it folded out so wide & allows more than enough room for your cash.
> View attachment 4289279
> View attachment 4289280
> View attachment 4289281
> View attachment 4289282


Twins on the sequins! Did you keep the sequins rogue 17 too?  Those sequins pieces are all so pretty.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Twins on the sequins! Did you keep the sequins rogue 17 too?  Those sequins pieces are all so pretty.


I was thrilled to have found it today. I waffled & then, poof, it was sold out. 
As for the Rogue 17, I ended up returning.  Oddly, the dogleash clip broke. Shopbop was uber helpful & returned no worries.
I wish they had done a regular Dinky in this color scheme. While all were lovely, I was not as big a fan of the bronze or blue themes.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I was thrilled to have found it today. I waffled & then, poof, it was sold out.
> As for the Rogue 17, I ended up returning.  Oddly, the dogleash clip broke. Shopbop was uber helpful & returned no worries.
> I wish they had done a regular Dinky in this color scheme. While all were lovely, I was not as big a fan of the bronze or blue themes.


oh that's too bad about the 17, it was adorable!  I really like this style clutch though, I've been using the metallic tea rose one all weekend and it's perfect! Good job finding the sequins one


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> I was thrilled to have found it today. I waffled & then, poof, it was sold out.
> As for the Rogue 17, I ended up returning.  Oddly, the dogleash clip broke. Shopbop was uber helpful & returned no worries.
> I wish they had done a regular Dinky in this color scheme. While all were lovely, I was not as big a fan of the bronze or blue themes.


I love this color scheme. Unfortunately everything that came in it was too small for me. I waffled over that clutch for a long time, but I don't use the clutches I have now.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> I love this color scheme. Unfortunately everything that came in it was too small for me. I waffled over that clutch for a long time, but I don't use the clutches I have now.


I hear you but my husband's job has increasing events where I need to attend w him & I'm always looking for a clutch so I figured this may add a bit of fun to the evening ; -)


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Working on her slouch so she can be like her sister


Mine arrived today in perfect condition! I'm glad I decided to give the Bedford another try.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> I was thrilled to have found it today. I waffled & then, poof, it was sold out.
> As for the Rogue 17, I ended up returning.  Oddly, the dogleash clip broke. Shopbop was uber helpful & returned no worries.
> I wish they had done a regular Dinky in this color scheme. While all were lovely, I was not as big a fan of the bronze or blue themes.





Satcheldoll said:


> Mine arrived today in perfect condition! I'm glad I decided to give the Bedford another try.


what color you get. Mine will be here tomorrow


----------



## Satcheldoll

This sale season did me in. I was supposed to be purging instead of acquiring but it's hard to pass up these sales. Found the metallic blue camera bag and Selena trail bag at Dillard's after Christmas sale. If these are still around at their New Year's Day sale they'll be 50% off the marked down price. I'm sure I won't make it out there early enough for the rush, so the additional 40% off is good for me. The trail bag was $106 and the camera bag was $105 before tax.


----------



## Satcheldoll

crazyforcoach09 said:


> what color you get. Mine will be here tomorrow


I got grey. It came from the San Diego store.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Satcheldoll said:


> I got grey. It came from the San Diego store.


I got Cypress


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Satcheldoll said:


> This sale season did me in. I was supposed to be purging instead of acquiring but it's hard to pass up these sales. Found the metallic blue camera bag and Selena trail bag at Dillard's after Christmas sale. If these are still around at their New Year's Day sale they'll be 50% off the marked down price. I'm sure I won't make it out there early enough for the rush, so the additional 40% off is good for me. The trail bag was $106 and the camera bag was $105 before tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289418
> View attachment 4289419


Twins on tote


----------



## Satcheldoll

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on tote


Yes! I ordered because of you. [emoji23]


----------



## Satcheldoll

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I got Cypress


Cypress was my second choice. I decided to pass on it because ultimately it wasn't the shade of green I have been wanting.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes! I ordered because of you. [emoji23]


Jaja. I ordered bedford because of Holidays pic. Lolololol


----------



## karina_g

holiday123 said:


> Working on her slouch so she can be like her sister


I have the same bag[emoji4]. What did you put inside the bag to weigh it down and does it matter what length the strap is? Thanks


----------



## holiday123

karina_g said:


> I have the same bag[emoji4]. What did you put inside the bag to weigh it down and does it matter what length the strap is? Thanks


Right now it's on the last hole and filled just with the stuffing because I was too lazy to go down to the kitchen to get something heavy. For cypress I can't remember what I used but it was probably a bag of flour or similar. Cypress slouches really well because I used her as a work bag where I bring snacks and 3 bottles of water every day so she's broken in


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Jaja. I ordered bedford because of Holidays pic. Lolololol


I hope you love it!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> This sale season did me in. I was supposed to be purging instead of acquiring but it's hard to pass up these sales. Found the metallic blue camera bag and Selena trail bag at Dillard's after Christmas sale. If these are still around at their New Year's Day sale they'll be 50% off the marked down price. I'm sure I won't make it out there early enough for the rush, so the additional 40% off is good for me. The trail bag was $106 and the camera bag was $105 before tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289418
> View attachment 4289419


Great deals! I go to Dillard's on new year's day at opening time and it's crazy insane. The crowd at each entrance is about 100 people per door and when the gates open they push through and run. There's teams working together and each person has a cardboard box and they go to the purse table and put the box on the edge and push any and every bag in the box. Then they run to a corner and dig through for the good brands. They basically wipe out the table.  Eventually they put some bags back (in any random place not necessarily the purse department) because there's a 6 per person limit and head to a crazy long line.  I usually stay far away until the first wave passes lol. It's funny because the SA's have started scattering better brands all over the place vs how they used to put MK all together, Coach all together etc.

Oh and twins on all but the trail bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

karina_g said:


> I have the same bag[emoji4]. What did you put inside the bag to weigh it down and does it matter what length the strap is? Thanks


I put mine on the last hole (making it hang at its longest length), added some tissue paper & the dust bag in the bottom & then put a bottle is water (in a ziploc bag) in. I let it hang there for a week,  taking it off periodically & throwing it on my shoulder. It's perfect now...just sharing what I did.
Enjoy!


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Great deals! I go to Dillard's on new year's day at opening time and it's crazy insane. The crowd at each entrance is about 100 people per door and when the gates open they push through and run. There's teams working together and each person has a cardboard box and they go to the purse table and put the box on the edge and push any and every bag in the box. Then they run to a corner and dig through for the good brands. They basically wipe out the table.  Eventually they put some bags back (in any random place not necessarily the purse department) because there's a 6 per person limit and head to a crazy long line.  I usually stay far away until the first wave passes lol. It's funny because the SA's have started scattering better brands all over the place vs how they used to put MK all together, Coach all together etc.



That is just kinda gross to me lol I get some people make money by finding good deals and reselling but I dunno, it just feels wrong to me when department stores are meant for consumers not resellers.  Glad the SAs try to combat it lol

I hope you are able to find some goodies!  I wish I had a Dillard’s near me!


----------



## karina_g

Teagaggle said:


> I put mine on the last hole (making it hang at its longest length), added some tissue paper & the dust bag in the bottom & then put a bottle is water (in a ziploc bag) in. I let it hang there for a week,  taking it off periodically & throwing it on my shoulder. It's perfect now...just sharing what I did.
> Enjoy!
> View attachment 4289667


Than you I will definitely try it


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> That is just kinda gross to me lol I get some people make money by finding good deals and reselling but I dunno, it just feels wrong to me when department stores are meant for consumers not resellers.  Glad the SAs try to combat it lol
> 
> I hope you are able to find some goodies!  I wish I had a Dillard’s near me!


I know I'm always kind of disgusted, but free market I guess. And yes the SA's are good, almost too good because it makes me kind of OCD going through the department and then back and then back one more time to make sure I didn't miss anything haha.  I also have gone back 30 minutes before close and found a table once again full of (now beat up) Coach, MK, etc that found there way back from whatever department they were dropped in.


----------



## Syren

Thanks for the bag training tips everyone!  I may do something like this for my spooky eyes duffle and also my Clarkson Hobo. I’m normally a satchel person as I like structured bags so if I can do a “controlled” slouch on these bags I think I’d like that better. This way I can shape them how I like [emoji1]

I’m going to have to decide if I want the openings to fold over like the Bedford pictured above or for it to stay centered and sink down more like a saddle shape.


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> I know I'm always kind of disgusted, but free market I guess. And yes the SA's are good, almost too good because it makes me kind of OCD going through the department and then back and then back one more time to make sure I didn't miss anything haha.  I also have gone back 30 minutes before close and found a table once again full of (now beat up) Coach, MK, etc that found there way back from whatever department they were dropped in.



It’s always a bit sad to see a beautiful bag all beat up from living it’s life on a store shelf [emoji22] lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I hope you love it!


Out for delivery. Excited


----------



## Bagmedic

karina_g said:


> Than you I will definitely try it


I'm too afraid the water will spill out.  I've used canned goods before.


----------



## karina_g

Bagmedic said:


> I'm too afraid the water will spill out.  I've used canned goods before.


I think if the bottle hasn't been opened and it's In a ziploc bag the bag should be safe.


----------



## Teagaggle

karina_g said:


> I think if the bottle hasn't been opened and it's In a ziploc bag the bag should be safe.


Yep, sealed, never opened but in a Ziploc just in case.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Time to hang on door knob


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Yep, sealed, never opened but in a Ziploc just in case.


I don't trust a ziploc with liquids either.  I'll stick to canned goods!


----------



## laurenrr

Teagaggle said:


> I put mine on the last hole (making it hang at its longest length), added some tissue paper & the dust bag in the bottom & then put a bottle is water (in a ziploc bag) in. I let it hang there for a week,  taking it off periodically & throwing it on my shoulder. It's perfect now...just sharing what I did.
> Enjoy!
> View attachment 4289667


i love this!


----------



## holiday123

Black rivets clutch arrived today. Factory wrapped sans dustbag. At least it was nicely gift boxed. I think I'm banning myself from buying anymore of this style.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Black rivets clutch arrived today. Factory wrapped sans dustbag. At least it was nicely gift boxed. I think I'm banning myself from buying anymore of this style.


Love your rainbow of clutches! [emoji7][emoji304]


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Love your rainbow of clutches! [emoji7][emoji304]


Ooh now I need the Carmine and river ones


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Ooh now I need the Carmine and river ones


... But you just banned yourself above! Oops sorry for inadvertantly enabling you! [emoji12]


----------



## Sammkc

holiday123 said:


> Black rivets clutch arrived today. Factory wrapped sans dustbag. At least it was nicely gift boxed. I think I'm banning myself from buying anymore of this style.


So cute i want one of that style


----------



## Newpurselove

holiday123 said:


> Black rivets clutch arrived today. Factory wrapped sans dustbag. At least it was nicely gift boxed. I think I'm banning myself from buying anymore of this style.


Wow beautiful collection!


----------



## momtok

Haul from pre-Christmas.  I managed to get 50/20 price adjustments on everything except the pyramid eye bag charm and the moth bagcharm.  Moth bagcharm was 30% off.  I'm actually stunned that I got as much as I actually did from the Tattoo line, because I'm honestly not a  tattoo, or skull, or southwest girl. But I do like night-time/bats/moths/spiders (probably comes from my birthday being Halloween), hence the moths.  And the dinky ... that's my Tom/Sarah bag (eg. Pyramid of Mars).  Art is in the eye of the beholder, right?  And I see so many things in that one.  It is instantly my favorite bag of any type or brand I own.

Haul was:  Tattoo moths clutch, Tattoo dinky, matching guitar strap, oxblood feather, copper feather, moth bagcharm, pyramid eye bagcharm (which went on a shelf with the tardis and Tom/Sarah as pictured below).  Oh, and daughter pouted her way to a rexy ring while I was in getting the price adjustments. 

Please excuse daughter's sleepy eyes in the bottom pic.  She's in the "Christmas-school-break-sleep-all-day mode" at the moment.

(Oh, and I'm fully aware that not all of the above will make sense to everyone.  Apologies to those.     Some will understand it though.)


----------



## holiday123

Picked up a little something today. I was actually thrilled to find it because I first saw it in Vegas, but forgot to buy when I picked up my Vegas skyline hangtags. I never saw it online and have no idea the name. I really like the clip on this one because I can remove it and use on other charms to attach my dogleash clip fobs to a handle via this and have a hardware match.


----------



## Newpurselove

momtok said:


> Haul from pre-Christmas.  I managed to get 50/20 price adjustments on everything except the pyramid eye bag charm and the moth bagcharm.  Moth bagcharm was 30% off.  I'm actually stunned that I got as much as I actually did from the Tattoo line, because I'm honestly not a  tattoo, or skull, or southwest girl. But I do like night-time/bats/moths/spiders (probably comes from my birthday being Halloween), hence the moths.  And the dinky ... that's my Tom/Sarah bag (eg. Pyramid of Mars).  Art is in the eye of the beholder, right?  And I see so many things in that one.  It is instantly my favorite bag of any type or brand I own.
> 
> Haul was:  Tattoo moths clutch, Tattoo dinky, matching guitar strap, oxblood feather, copper feather, moth bagcharm, pyramid eye bagcharm (which went on a shelf with the tardis and Tom/Sarah as pictured below).  Oh, and daughter pouted her way to a rexy ring while I was in getting the price adjustments.
> 
> Please excuse daughter's sleepy eyes in the bottom pic.  She's in the "Christmas-school-break-sleep-all-day mode" at the moment.
> 
> (Oh, and I'm fully aware that not all of the above will make sense to everyone.  Apologies to those.     Some will understand it though.)
> 
> View attachment 4290515
> View attachment 4290516
> View attachment 4290517
> View attachment 4290518
> View attachment 4290519


Great haul! The strap looks perfect with the dinky


----------



## musiclover

My SAS purchases over the past two weeks. 

Charlie in dark berry. I’m really liking this style.  I love my Minnie charm with it.  I’ve got my dark berry phone wallet beside it so we can see the difference between pebbled and smooth leather. 


Charlie 28 in metallic blue. I love metallics and this blue is just lovely.  I’ve paired it with my silver pave C purse charm.  And my new rose glitter wristlet—one more addition to my floral Coach pieces. 



Group photo


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> My SAS purchases over the past two weeks.
> 
> Charlie in dark berry. I’m really liking this style.  I love my Minnie charm with it.  I’ve got my dark berry phone wallet beside it so we can see the difference between pebbled and smooth leather.
> View attachment 4290952
> 
> Charlie 28 in metallic blue. I love metallics and this blue is just lovely.  I’ve paired it with my silver pave C purse charm.  And my new rose glitter wristlet—one more addition to my floral Coach pieces.
> View attachment 4290951
> 
> 
> Group photo
> View attachment 4290953



What a pretty haul — gorgeous everything . Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> My SAS purchases over the past two weeks.
> 
> Charlie in dark berry. I’m really liking this style.  I love my Minnie charm with it.  I’ve got my dark berry phone wallet beside it so we can see the difference between pebbled and smooth leather.
> View attachment 4290952
> 
> Charlie 28 in metallic blue. I love metallics and this blue is just lovely.  I’ve paired it with my silver pave C purse charm.  And my new rose glitter wristlet—one more addition to my floral Coach pieces.
> View attachment 4290951
> 
> 
> Group photo
> View attachment 4290953


They are all beautiful!


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> My SAS purchases over the past two weeks.
> 
> Charlie in dark berry. I’m really liking this style.  I love my Minnie charm with it.  I’ve got my dark berry phone wallet beside it so we can see the difference between pebbled and smooth leather.
> View attachment 4290952
> 
> Charlie 28 in metallic blue. I love metallics and this blue is just lovely.  I’ve paired it with my silver pave C purse charm.  And my new rose glitter wristlet—one more addition to my floral Coach pieces.
> View attachment 4290951
> 
> 
> Group photo
> View attachment 4290953



Dark Berry Charlie is gorgeous!  Minnie is meant for that bag. And the metallic looks great in the 28 size. Congrats!

I’m looking forward to getting another Charlie, love the style so much.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty haul — gorgeous everything . Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you, IM!  I’m looking forward to taking them out for a few more Christmas week activities.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> They are all beautiful!


Good morning, whateve!  I think they fit in nicely with my overall handbags. I have been focusing on colour this fall— mostly blue and berry coloured purchases.


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> Dark Berry Charlie is gorgeous!  Minnie is meant for that bag. And the metallic looks great in the 28 size. Congrats!
> 
> I’m looking forward to getting another Charlie, love the style so much.


Thanks, Syren!  I thought our Minnie charm would look sweet and her bow would pick up on the dark berry sparkle edging of the bag. 

I love the metallic blue.  It’s the third blue bag I’ve bought this year-my dark denim Rogue, Charlie in cadet blue and now the Charlie 28. I can add it to my collection of 3 metallic blue items -I have the metallic blue with rivets crossbody pouch and wristlet. 

What are you thinking will be your next Charlie?  I would love another to customize but I’ve alreasy broken my “not more than two of any style” rule so I’m on the sidelines.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Thanks, Syren!  I thought our Minnie charm would look sweet and her bow would pick up on the dark berry sparkle edging of the bag.
> 
> I love the metallic blue.  It’s the third blue bag I’ve bought this year-my dark denim Rogue, Charlie in cadet blue and now the Charlie 28. I can add it to my collection of 3 metallic blue items -I have the metallic blue with rivets crossbody pouch and wristlet.
> 
> What are you thinking will be your next Charlie?  I would love another to customize but I’ve alreasy broken my “not more than two of any style” rule so I’m on the sidelines.



I love blue so I fully support your blue buying 2018 lol A customized version would be great, it’s the perfect blank canvas. 

I’m interested in the navy signature Charlie even though I have the tan rust signature color ha!  I also am interested in your Dark Berry, I love that it has the metallic interior. So fun!  I’ll probably need to make that decision fast even though I’ve been on a bag frenzy ... Not sure if you’re caught up on the other thread but I was disappointed in the quality of the Clarkson bag so it’s going back. Maybe dark berry Charlie can take its place [emoji23]


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> I love blue so I fully support your blue buying 2018 lol A customized version would be great, it’s the perfect blank canvas.
> 
> I’m interested in the navy signature Charlie even though I have the tan rust signature color ha!  I also am interested in your Dark Berry, I love that it has the metallic interior. So fun!  I’ll probably need to make that decision fast even though I’ve been on a bag frenzy ... Not sure if you’re caught up on the other thread but I was disappointed in the quality of the Clarkson bag so it’s going back. Maybe dark berry Charlie can take its place [emoji23]


The other thread is my project for today. I’m over a week behind and there must be another 600 posts!

I also like the navy signature Charlie.  These bags have such great style it’s hard to decide which one is next. I think you’d love the dark berry Charlie. It’s so beautiful with the fun interior. I think it could be carried for three seasons-not sure about the summer, though, as it’s a bit dark. But with a cute scarf and the right purse charm, I could have a winner!.

I did read about the Clarkson. That bag was such a beautiful blue that I’m disappointed the quality of the leather was not satisfactory.  I’m looking forward to hearing what you’re going to do next!


----------



## Bagmedic

Most of my haul landed yesterday and while I was thinking I may return some things, once I saw them I love them.....of course!  Here is one pairing:


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> My SAS purchases over the past two weeks.
> 
> Charlie in dark berry. I’m really liking this style.  I love my Minnie charm with it.  I’ve got my dark berry phone wallet beside it so we can see the difference between pebbled and smooth leather.
> View attachment 4290952
> 
> Charlie 28 in metallic blue. I love metallics and this blue is just lovely.  I’ve paired it with my silver pave C purse charm.  And my new rose glitter wristlet—one more addition to my floral Coach pieces.
> View attachment 4290951
> 
> 
> Group photo
> View attachment 4290953


Looks great!  Congratulations.


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> The other thread is my project for today. I’m over a week behind and there must be another 600 posts!
> 
> I also like the navy signature Charlie.  These bags have such great style it’s hard to decide which one is next. I think you’d love the dark berry Charlie. It’s so beautiful with the fun interior. I think it could be carried for three seasons-not sure about the summer, though, as it’s a bit dark. But with a cute scarf and the right purse charm, I could have a winner!.
> 
> I did read about the Clarkson. That bag was such a beautiful blue that I’m disappointed the quality of the leather was not satisfactory.  I’m looking forward to hearing what you’re going to do next!


I know about that thread!  Sometimes when I'm busy at work, I just can't read all of them, so I try to jump in and say what I can.  So great to be part of that lively thread.


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> My SAS purchases over the past two weeks.
> 
> Charlie in dark berry. I’m really liking this style.  I love my Minnie charm with it.  I’ve got my dark berry phone wallet beside it so we can see the difference between pebbled and smooth leather.
> View attachment 4290952
> 
> Charlie 28 in metallic blue. I love metallics and this blue is just lovely.  I’ve paired it with my silver pave C purse charm.  And my new rose glitter wristlet—one more addition to my floral Coach pieces.
> View attachment 4290951
> 
> 
> Group photo
> View attachment 4290953



They're all so pretty!!!!!


----------



## TCB

Bagmedic said:


> Most of my haul landed yesterday and while I was thinking I may return some things, once I saw them I love them.....of course!  Here is one pairing:
> View attachment 4291202


Love it!!


----------



## musiclover

Bagmedic said:


> Most of my haul landed yesterday and while I was thinking I may return some things, once I saw them I love them.....of course!  Here is one pairing:
> View attachment 4291202


Oh, I love this!  It's so elegant and perfect  We're twins on the beechwood purse charm and cousins on the clutch-mine is in black and I love it, too.


----------



## musiclover

eleanors36 said:


> I know about that thread!  Sometimes when I'm busy at work, I just can't read all of them, so I try to jump in and say what I can.  So great to be part of that lively thread.


It sure is a great thread to be part of!  I know what you mean about work...it's hard to keep up with all those posts when we're busy.  I'm off for a couple of weeks now so can take my time to get caught up but I appreciate your suggestion to just jump right in if I'm getting behind!


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> They're all so pretty!!!!!


Thanks, TCB!  I'm trying to keep a rein on how much I'm accumulating handbag-wise but these were just so lovely and I love the practical style of the Charlie for work-just toss it in!  I'm partial to the crystal and glitter embellishments if it's not over the top.  Although every now and then, excessive sparkle is fun!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Most of my haul landed yesterday and while I was thinking I may return some things, once I saw them I love them.....of course!  Here is one pairing:
> View attachment 4291202


I am returning my tote. Not big enough. Ughhh


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am returning my tote. Not big enough. Ughhh


Really? I think it's huge! Is Bedford going to work out?


----------



## Melodyjj

New purchase from sales.
Rogue 25 With Quilting and Rivets, Light Saddle color. I love the chevron quilting, it looks modern and sophisticated. The interior is maroon color.
I'm a bit intimidated of wearing it. The Nappa leather is buttery soft and delicate.
Also found the Coach x Disney Accordion Card Case, it's the last one in store. I have to have it. So cute.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Really? I think it's huge! Is Bedford going to work out?


Yes. I like Bedford


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am returning my tote. Not big enough. Ughhh


What are you toting??


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am returning my tote. Not big enough. Ughhh


What did you get?


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> Thanks, TCB!  I'm trying to keep a rein on how much I'm accumulating handbag-wise but these were just so lovely and I love the practical style of the Charlie for work-just toss it in!  I'm partial to the crystal and glitter embellishments if it's not over the top.  Although every now and then, excessive sparkle is fun!


There can never be too much sparkle or glitter for me!


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> There can never be too much sparkle or glitter for me!


I think you’re 100% right!   Sparkle and glitter keep us happy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> What did you get?


Rogue tote beechwood


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> What are you toting??


Lol. Full wallet two large makeup cases. Small case. Sun glasses. Phone  keys


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lol. Full wallet two large makeup cases. Small case. Sun glasses. Phone  keys


Sometimes my Erin planner


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sometimes my Erin planner


That's too bad!  I love my rogue totes!


----------



## lovingmybags

momtok said:


> Please excuse daughter's sleepy eyes in the bottom pic.  She's in the "Christmas-school-break-sleep-all-day mode" at the moment.



Totally off-topic, but your daughter looks so grown up!  I feel so aged seeing her picture now


----------



## anteaterquaker

musiclover said:


> My SAS purchases over the past two weeks.
> 
> Charlie in dark berry. I’m really liking this style.  I love my Minnie charm with it.  I’ve got my dark berry phone wallet beside it so we can see the difference between pebbled and smooth leather.
> View attachment 4290952
> 
> Charlie 28 in metallic blue. I love metallics and this blue is just lovely.  I’ve paired it with my silver pave C purse charm.  And my new rose glitter wristlet—one more addition to my floral Coach pieces.
> View attachment 4290951
> 
> 
> Group photo
> View attachment 4290953




So beautiful congrats 
I’m looking to purchase one too 
Did you purchase online ? 
How much is it ? May I ask 
Thanks


----------



## musiclover

anteaterquaker said:


> So beautiful congrats
> I’m looking to purchase one too
> Did you purchase online ?
> How much is it ? May I ask
> Thanks


Hi there, I bought my dark berry Charlie in-store at the beginning of the semi annual sale, so 40% off of the regular price of $425 CAN.  It's now 50% off.  

The blue metallic Charlie 28 was 50% off of $350 CAN and I also purchased that one in store.  Hope this information helps!


----------



## momtok

lovingmybags said:


> Totally off-topic, but your daughter looks so grown up!  I feel so aged seeing her picture now



Heh.  Thanks.  She's in 10th grade now.  And yes, I know the feeling.  (I turned 50 a couple months ago, so yeah, personally, I really know the feeling right now.  )  (Meant in only the kindest way for everyone.)


----------



## Bagmedic

Photo of my grey Bedford with the plum croco envelope wallet.  The wallet can probably pass for oxblood.  I don't say "plum" when I look at it but love the dark, rich color and it is soft and should soften with use.  Not sure what the color name is of the grey Bedford lining but it pairs well with this bag!


----------



## Melodyjj

I got the Laural Frame Bag in Midnight Navy. The leather is luxury and I'm intrigued with this style. It reminds me of doctor bag.
One side of the bag is perfect, the other side is a bit uneven. Do you think it's normal? Shall I exchange it? Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Photo of my grey Bedford with the plum croco envelope wallet.  The wallet can probably pass for oxblood.  I don't say "plum" when I look at it but love the dark, rich color and it is soft and should soften with use.  Not sure what the color name is of the grey Bedford lining but it pairs well with this bag!
> View attachment 4292084


Beauty


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Photo of my grey Bedford with the plum croco envelope wallet.  The wallet can probably pass for oxblood.  I don't say "plum" when I look at it but love the dark, rich color and it is soft and should soften with use.  Not sure what the color name is of the grey Bedford lining but it pairs well with this bag!
> View attachment 4292084


Hi @Bagmedic. Love your Bedford. We are bag twins again. Enjoy. 



Melodyjj said:


> I got the Laural Frame Bag in Midnight Navy. The leather is luxury and I'm intrigued with this style. It reminds me of doctor bag.
> One side of the bag is perfect, the other side is a bit uneven. Do you think it's normal? Shall I exchange it? Thanks!


Return if is bothers you, especially if they have it in stock.


----------



## Bagmedic

Melodyjj said:


> I got the Laural Frame Bag in Midnight Navy. The leather is luxury and I'm intrigued with this style. It reminds me of doctor bag.
> One side of the bag is perfect, the other side is a bit uneven. Do you think it's normal? Shall I exchange it? Thanks!


I'd definitely return/exchange.  It would bother me.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Melodyjj said:


> I got the Laural Frame Bag in Midnight Navy. The leather is luxury and I'm intrigued with this style. It reminds me of doctor bag.
> One side of the bag is perfect, the other side is a bit uneven. Do you think it's normal? Shall I exchange it? Thanks!


Honestly, mine came to me perfect but ended up looking this way due to my crossbody wear. If you're going to keep rubbing one side of it against your body, I'd just keep this one. If you intend to hand carry, exchange it.


----------



## Melodyjj

faintlymacabre said:


> Honestly, mine came to me perfect but ended up looking this way due to my crossbody wear. If you're going to keep rubbing one side of it against your body, I'd just keep this one. If you intend to hand carry, exchange it.


I'm planning to wear it as shoulder bag and hand carry. Yeah...I don't think it will remain the perfect shape after some wear.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I love the Caribbean


----------



## zjones

My store got this in as a return and while I'm not crazy about the quote (the bunny is cute though), I love the color and it was half off.

(Bonus: it's a women's medium and fits me just fine!)


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> My store got this in as a return and while I'm not crazy about the quote (the bunny is cute though), I love the color and it was half off.
> 
> (Bonus: it's a women's medium and fits me just fine!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292863
> View attachment 4292864



Looks good!


----------



## Tosa22

Bagmedic said:


> Most of my haul landed yesterday and while I was thinking I may return some things, once I saw them I love them.....of course!  Here is one pairing:
> View attachment 4291202


Gorgeous! They look perfect together.


----------



## tenKrat

This was a Christmas gift, a Drifter crossbody. I really like the mix of nappa and suede leathers, and I love the black hardware.


----------



## SEWDimples

zjones said:


> My store got this in as a return and while I'm not crazy about the quote (the bunny is cute though), I love the color and it was half off.
> 
> (Bonus: it's a women's medium and fits me just fine!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292863
> View attachment 4292864


Great fine. Love the color and it looks good on you. Enjoy.



tenKrat said:


> This was a Christmas gift, a Drifter crossbody. I really like the mix of nappa and suede leathers, and I love the black hardware.
> View attachment 4293060


Congrats! I love the Drifter and wish I had the black with matte black HW. Enjoy.


----------



## Bagmedic

tenKrat said:


> This was a Christmas gift, a Drifter crossbody. I really like the mix of nappa and suede leathers, and I love the black hardware.
> View attachment 4293060


I love my black drifter top handle bag!  The leathers and hardware are unique!


----------



## sb2

zjones said:


> My store got this in as a return and while I'm not crazy about the quote (the bunny is cute though), I love the color and it was half off.
> 
> (Bonus: it's a women's medium and fits me just fine!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292863
> View attachment 4292864



It looks good on you still. I ordered this a few days ago. Still in shipping. I love the quote. But was wondering how it looked when the hoodie is down like you would normally wear it. Does it make the bunny questionable and the quote? But I love the color.


----------



## CCC4

Bagmedic said:


> Most of my haul landed yesterday and while I was thinking I may return some things, once I saw them I love them.....of course!  Here is one pairing:
> View attachment 4291202


The two go so well together.  Absolutely beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Ireiki4u

tenKrat said:


> This was a Christmas gift, a Drifter crossbody. I really like the mix of nappa and suede leathers, and I love the black hardware.
> View attachment 4293060


I have this, within 6 months the color came off the black hardware on the closure. I sent it in for repairs, I received the bag back with a new closure along with numerous scratches on the bag. They also cut me off from buying after I received the bag back. I don’t buy a lot of bags from Coach either.
Sadly I am selling her and she’s one of my favorites. It just looks awful when the black chips off and I am not hard on my bags at all.


----------



## Alexa5

Ireiki4u said:


> I have this, within 6 months the color came off the black hardware on the closure. I sent it in for repairs, I received the bag back with a new closure along with numerous scratches on the bag. They also cut me off from buying after I received the bag back. I don’t buy a lot of bags from Coach either.
> Sadly I am selling her and she’s one of my favorites. It just looks awful when the black chips off and I am not hard on my bags at all.


That is just not right.


----------



## momofgirls

Ireiki4u said:


> I have this, within 6 months the color came off the black hardware on the closure. I sent it in for repairs, I received the bag back with a new closure along with numerous scratches on the bag. They also cut me off from buying after I received the bag back. I don’t buy a lot of bags from Coach either.
> Sadly I am selling her and she’s one of my favorites. It just looks awful when the black chips off and I am not hard on my bags at all.


That's not ok, why would they cut u off from buying? Did u ask why?


----------



## glittermaven

momofgirls said:


> That's not ok, why would they cut u off from buying? Did u ask why?


Please forgive my ignorance but I’ve seen a few people mention that Coach has cut them off or banned them from buying. I’ve always wondered how they go about doing that exactly? Do they notify you via mail or something and then cancel any online orders you place? It seems like such bizarre business practice.


----------



## anteaterquaker

musiclover said:


> Hi there, I bought my dark berry Charlie in-store at the beginning of the semi annual sale, so 40% off of the regular price of $425 CAN.  It's now 50% off.
> 
> The blue metallic Charlie 28 was 50% off of $350 CAN and I also purchased that one in store.  Hope this information helps!


Thanh you so much


----------



## whateve

glittermaven said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but I’ve seen a few people mention that Coach has cut them off or banned them from buying. I’ve always wondered how they go about doing that exactly? Do they notify you via mail or something and then cancel any online orders you place? It seems like such bizarre business practice.


I don't think they've ever stopped anyone from shopping on Coach.com. Years ago, there was the dreaded letter that some people got. I can't remember exactly what it said. Now mostly people just don't get invited to FOS sales and may not get PCE notices, although these days there aren't a lot of PCEs that aren't open to the general public.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I don't think they've ever stopped anyone from shopping on Coach.com. Years ago, there was the dreaded letter that some people got. I can't remember exactly what it said. Now mostly people just don't get invited to FOS sales and may not get PCE notices, although these days there aren't a lot of PCEs that aren't open to the general public.


A letter???  Wow, how class-less!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> A letter???  Wow, how class-less!


If I recall correctly, they didn't mail it. They waited until the person came into the store, then gave it to them.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> If I recall correctly, they didn't mail it. They waited until the person came into the store, then gave it to them.


OMG!!!!  I can't believe it!  And I can't imagine walking in and getting "the letter!"


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> If I recall correctly, they didn't mail it. They waited until the person came into the store, then gave it to them.


Haha luckily I got mine in the mail


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Haha luckily I got mine in the mail



So then what happened?  Did you contact Coach to say WTF?!  Lol That is crazy.


----------



## Ireiki4u

whateve said:


> I don't think they've ever stopped anyone from shopping on Coach.com. Years ago, there was the dreaded letter that some people got. I can't remember exactly what it said. Now mostly people just don't get invited to FOS sales and may not get PCE notices, although these days there aren't a lot of PCEs that aren't open to the general public.


I ordered a bag online at Coach.com, then got a notice they cancelled my order. This was maybe the 5th or 6th bag this year. I called they stated I have a “do not ship to address’, I asked why, the CSR stated “you must be a reseller”.( I am not a reseller except my own preowned bags).
What makes me mad about Coach is they have employees reselling bags on line because they can buy them so cheap.
Yet they do nothing about that, and cut regular customers off.


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Haha luckily I got mine in the mail



@Bagmedic - right, that must have been so insulting! 
@whateve and @holiday123 - Why did people get the letter? This is before online shopping and back when Coach had lifetime warranty? The only reason I could see is if someone wrote a check and it bounced or something.


----------



## Teagaggle

Ireiki4u said:


> I ordered a bag online at Coach.com, then got a notice they cancelled my order. This was maybe the 5th or 6th bag this year. I called they stated I have a “do not ship to address’, I asked why, the CSR stated “you must be a reseller”.( I am not a reseller except my own preowned bags).
> What makes me mad about Coach is they have employees reselling bags on line because they can buy them so cheap.
> Yet they do nothing about that, and cut regular customers off.


OMG, that is just horrible.


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> So then what happened?  Did you contact Coach to say WTF?!  Lol That is crazy.


Nope lol I boycotted for a while and then started paying cash so they couldn't track me. This was years ago when there weren't quantity limits, only a limit of 3 per style number... Like if you wanted 4 rogues nope sorry unless it had a different style #... Fast forward to my current collection where I have 5 dinky 24, 4 saddle 23, 3 dinky, 3 duffle 20...you see the pattern -  I like a style I buy multiple colors - Apparently I had a buying pattern of a reseller. Not sure if returns were deducted from the limits or how that worked.


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Nope lol I boycotted for a while and then started paying cash so they couldn't track me. This was years ago when there weren't quantity limits, only a limit of 3 per style number... Like if you wanted 4 rogues nope sorry unless it had a different style #... Fast forward to my current collection where I have 5 dinky 24, 4 saddle 23, 3 dinky, 3 duffle 20...you see the pattern -  I like a style I buy multiple colors - Apparently I had a buying pattern of a reseller. Not sure if returns were deducted from the limits or how that worked.



Wow that’s nuts!  I’m the same, I buy multiples. What a shame.  I can’t imagine how that would feel when you obviously love the brand. Sorry you went through that.


----------



## holiday123

LaVisioneer said:


> @Bagmedic - right, that must have been so insulting!
> @whateve and @holiday123 - Why did people get the letter? This is before online shopping and back when Coach had lifetime warranty? The only reason I could see is if someone wrote a check and it bounced or something.


It was right when FOS began and the reselling was out of control so they hit anyone with a pattern with a ban letter.


----------



## holiday123

Ireiki4u said:


> I ordered a bag online at Coach.com, then got a notice they cancelled my order. This was maybe the 5th or 6th bag this year. I called they stated I have a “do not ship to address’, I asked why, the CSR stated “you must be a reseller”.( I am not a reseller except my own preowned bags).
> What makes me mad about Coach is they have employees reselling bags on line because they can buy them so cheap.
> Yet they do nothing about that, and cut regular customers off.


Wow a do not ship to address? That's crazy


----------



## Sarah03

Page 27 and Dreamer 21!
I wanted the page to be a crossbody so I added my novelty strap. I tried the shoulder strap and didn’t care for it. 





I thought the mini metallic dreamers were sooo cute when they came out, but not for FP! So at 50% off and 12% mr. Rebates I took the plunge. This bag is so stinking CUTE!!!! I love it!


----------



## redwood66

That Page looks great with the novelty strap!  The little dreamer is cute!


----------



## redwood66

@Teagaggle put a link to Neiman Marcus for the rose gold metallic Rogue on sale so I went to take a look.  Well at that moment were two bags I hadn't ever seen with only two in stock of each.  I love them both!   Extremely happy with NM customer service, perfect shape of the items, and lightening fast shipping.  Both bags were more than 50% off so I feel like I scored with these. 

This tote exclusive to NM is amazing.  The leather feels so luxurious!  It is dark navy with black handles with tattoos on the underside.  It's pretty big at 13 x 13 but not extremely heavy.  No feet but since everything else is wonderful then that's ok.  Rivets on the side seams.  I think this one definitely needs an insert to hold it's shape though.

The Dinky is perfect and love the snakeskin and rivets.  Nice bag for spring and summer in chalk and beechwood colors.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> @Teagaggle put a link to Neiman Marcus for the rose gold metallic Rogue on sale so I went to take a look.  Well at that moment were two bags I hadn't ever seen with only two in stock of each.  I love them both!   Extremely happy with NM customer service, perfect shape of the items, and lightening fast shipping.  Both bags were more than 50% off so I feel like I scored with these.
> 
> This tote exclusive to NM is amazing.  The leather feels so luxurious!  It is dark navy with black handles with tattoos on the underside.  It's pretty big at 13 x 13 but not extremely heavy.  No feet but I since everything else is wonderful then that's ok.  Rivets on the side seams.  I think this one definitely needs an insert to hold it's shape though.
> 
> The Dinky is perfect and love the snakeskin and rivets.  Nice bag for spring and summer in chalk and beechwood colors.
> 
> View attachment 4295248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295253
> 
> View attachment 4295255
> 
> View attachment 4295256
> 
> View attachment 4295258


Beautiful! Did you get the Rogue?


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful! Did you get the Rogue?


It comes tomorrow.  I did cancel the order from Saks and was able to order from NM so thank you for posting it because I saved quite a bit.  Did you get yours yet?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

redwood66 said:


> @Teagaggle put a link to Neiman Marcus for the rose gold metallic Rogue on sale so I went to take a look.  Well at that moment were two bags I hadn't ever seen with only two in stock of each.  I love them both!   Extremely happy with NM customer service, perfect shape of the items, and lightening fast shipping.  Both bags were more than 50% off so I feel like I scored with these.
> 
> This tote exclusive to NM is amazing.  The leather feels so luxurious!  It is dark navy with black handles with tattoos on the underside.  It's pretty big at 13 x 13 but not extremely heavy.  No feet but since everything else is wonderful then that's ok.  Rivets on the side seams.  I think this one definitely needs an insert to hold it's shape though.
> 
> The Dinky is perfect and love the snakeskin and rivets.  Nice bag for spring and summer in chalk and beechwood colors.
> 
> View attachment 4295248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295253
> 
> View attachment 4295255
> 
> View attachment 4295256
> 
> View attachment 4295258


I wanted this tote soooo bad!! I ordered it but it was canceled because it sold out. It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> I wanted this tote soooo bad!! I ordered it but it was canceled because it sold out. It's gorgeous!!!!


Oh I am so sorry!  Now I feel bad.  But I couldn't get it in my cart fast enough when I saw it come up in the search list and the Dinky too.  I think it took me about 5 seconds to decide then click.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> It comes tomorrow.  I did cancel the order from Saks and was able to order from NM so thank you for posting it because I saved quite a bit.  Did you get yours yet?


No, tomorrow.


----------



## TCB

Sarah03 said:


> Page 27 and Dreamer 21!
> I wanted the page to be a crossbody so I added my novelty strap. I tried the shoulder strap and didn’t care for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the mini metallic dreamers were sooo cute when they came out, but not for FP! So at 50% off and 12% mr. Rebates I took the plunge. This bag is so stinking CUTE!!!! I love it!


 I've wanted that baby dreamer (lol) in the berry color since I saw it when it first came out at the flagship store!! So cute!!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Nope lol I boycotted for a while and then started paying cash so they couldn't track me. This was years ago when there weren't quantity limits, only a limit of 3 per style number... Like if you wanted 4 rogues nope sorry unless it had a different style #... Fast forward to my current collection where I have 5 dinky 24, 4 saddle 23, 3 dinky, 3 duffle 20...you see the pattern -  I like a style I buy multiple colors - Apparently I had a buying pattern of a reseller. Not sure if returns were deducted from the limits or how that worked.


I'd have to go in the store and tell them off when the store is full of customers.  Call security!

I remember when I lived in Maine and we had a Dooney outlet.  I'd go often especially in the summer and they had good deals.  I'd spend hours in there looking and trying bags to decide how to spend my money.  An old lady was the manager and she was not nice at all.  I went to buy 2 bags and she told me she would only sell me one of them.  I saw their sign up about being able to limit people to the number purchased but really???  I just loved handbags!  I wasn't a reseller at all!  Maybe because when I went in I wasn't carrying a DB bag mostly because it was summer and I didn't bring my good bags out for casual days at the beach/hiking!  I learned she didn't work Sundays so changed my shopping day!  

I'd say unless they can prove you are a reseller, they have no right to do that and should be more diligent in their accusations.  Turning away good customers is a sure way to get bad press.  Obviously their legal team thought it was OK and the company doesn't care.  I seriously need to stop buying their product!  Who wants to support them???!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sarah03 said:


> Page 27 and Dreamer 21!
> I wanted the page to be a crossbody so I added my novelty strap. I tried the shoulder strap and didn’t care for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the mini metallic dreamers were sooo cute when they came out, but not for FP! So at 50% off and 12% mr. Rebates I took the plunge. This bag is so stinking CUTE!!!! I love it!


Gorgeous! I was torn between the metallic green Dreamer 21 or the grey Bedford. Ended up ordering the Bedford but still think about the Dreamer. The 21 is th only size I can see myself carry in the Dreamer.


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> I'd have to go in the store and tell them off when the store is full of customers.  Call security!
> 
> I remember when I lived in Maine and we had a Dooney outlet.  I'd go often especially in the summer and they had good deals.  I'd spend hours in there looking and trying bags to decide how to spend my money.  An old lady was the manager and she was not nice at all.  I went to buy 2 bags and she told me she would only sell me one of them.  I saw their sign up about being able to limit people to the number purchased but really???  I just loved handbags!  I wasn't a reseller at all!  Maybe because when I went in I wasn't carrying a DB bag mostly because it was summer and I didn't bring my good bags out for casual days at the beach/hiking!  I learned she didn't work Sundays so changed my shopping day!
> 
> I'd say unless they can prove you are a reseller, they have no right to do that and should be more diligent in their accusations.  Turning away good customers is a sure way to get bad press.  Obviously their legal team thought it was OK and the company doesn't care.  I seriously need to stop buying their product!  Who wants to support them???!!!


I remember seeing that quantity limit sign in Dooney and thought why on earth? Like are you not here to make $$?
Supposedly the people who went in the stores before they received the ban letters were purposely and loudly "shamed" by the manager who presented the ban letter. I can't even imagine my reaction!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I picked up a few items at great sale prices lately...


----------



## holiday123

Tattoo strap came today. Works great paired with duffle 20!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> I remember seeing that quantity limit sign in Dooney and thought why on earth? Like are you not here to make $$?
> Supposedly the people who went in the stores before they received the ban letters were purposely and loudly "shamed" by the manager who presented the ban letter. I can't even imagine my reaction!


I think I'd be speechless!  I remember at the DB store I told her I wasn't a reseller.  She seemed to take joy in denying you.  I never went back when she was there.  She seemed very evil.


----------



## redwood66

Today is the day for deliveries!  I cannot buy any more bags for 7 years.   

I regretted sending back the moto big Dinky so I reordered it and got the last one.  A lovely TPFer had PM'd me about it and we both said we hoped we didn't regret getting rid of it.  I did.   I had not looked close enough at the creed patch the first time I had it but she let me know that is a numbered limited edition, and now I have # 2 of 12.  It is an amazing bag and so well made.  

I also got one of the Rogue totes.  Love it!  Perfect size and in perfect shape from JAX.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> Today is the day for deliveries!  I cannot buy any more bags for 7 years.
> 
> I regretted sending back the moto big Dinky so I reordered it and got the last one.  A lovely TPFer had PM'd me about it and we both said we hoped we didn't regret getting rid of it.  I did.   I had not looked close enough at the creed patch the first time I had it but she let me know that is a numbered limited edition, and now I have # 2 of 12.  It is an amazing bag and so well made.
> 
> I also got one of the Rogue totes.  Love it!  Perfect size and in perfect shape from JAX.
> 
> View attachment 4295717
> View attachment 4295718
> View attachment 4295719
> View attachment 4295720


You are right...between our two closets, we'd be set, LOL. Love your deliveries! I hope we are happy with our deliveries tomorrow but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> You are right...between our two closets, we'd be set, LOL. Love your deliveries! I hope we are happy with our deliveries tomorrow but I'm not optimistic.


LOL.  I'm not either so I will be super happy for today's.


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> @Bagmedic - right, that must have been so insulting!
> @whateve and @holiday123 - Why did people get the letter? This is before online shopping and back when Coach had lifetime warranty? The only reason I could see is if someone wrote a check and it bounced or something.


Here are a few threads about it
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-heard-about-a-ban-letter-from-coach.736557/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-just-got-the-letter.572528/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/omg-i-got-the-dreaded-letter.566295/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/being-banned-from-coach-stores-did-you-read.94772/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-experience-with-the-letter.427946/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-a-letter-from-coach.426003/
I've noticed a lot of these are for returning without a receipt. 
Once I bought the same bag 3 times, trying to find one that wasn't damaged. I was so afraid they would ban me after that.
What Coach doesn't seem to understand is that once you buy something, you are within your rights to resell it if you want. Now that the return policy is so short, sometimes I'm forced to resell because I changed my mind too late.


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> Today is the day for deliveries!  I cannot buy any more bags for 7 years.
> 
> I regretted sending back the moto big Dinky so I reordered it and got the last one.  A lovely TPFer had PM'd me about it and we both said we hoped we didn't regret getting rid of it.  I did.   I had not looked close enough at the creed patch the first time I had it but she let me know that is a numbered limited edition, and now I have # 2 of 12.  It is an amazing bag and so well made.
> 
> I also got one of the Rogue totes.  Love it!  Perfect size and in perfect shape from JAX.
> 
> View attachment 4295717
> View attachment 4295718
> View attachment 4295719
> View attachment 4295720



Arrrgggghhhhhh I wanted this one and had no idea it was an Elvis bag!  I really thought about purchasing but there was only one photo [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] The regret is real lol

Please enjoy this bag extra for me lol It is so cool!  Congrats!


----------



## redwood66

Syren said:


> Arrrgggghhhhhh I wanted this one and had no idea it was an Elvis bag!  I really thought about purchasing but there was only one photo [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] The regret is real lol
> 
> Please enjoy this bag extra for me lol It is so cool!  Congrats!


I will love it forever!  Keep an eye out and the number is 87068.  It never did show up in the sale items so search on the number.  I don't think this is the one I had the first time so please check back the next few days because I'm pretty sure they are just receiving it sometime this week.  I know one other person was returning hers as well so two should be back.

Tell me about the only one photo thing, and I could not find any other pics except the runway one from the Purseblog.  Nor did coach.com say a word about it being a limited edition Elvis bag.  Terrible marketing wouldn't you say?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Syren said:


> Arrrgggghhhhhh I wanted this one and had no idea it was an Elvis bag!  I really thought about purchasing but there was only one photo [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] The regret is real lol
> 
> Please enjoy this bag extra for me lol It is so cool!  Congrats!


I think you and I need to sneak into @redwood66 house!! You can grab this and I will grab the NM exclusive tote!!!!


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> I think you and I need to sneak into @redwood66 house!! You can grab this and I will grab the NM exclusive tote!!!!


Ha!  Only if you bring the Mason with you and leave it as a trade.  That is one gorgeous bag.

My collection has gone from next to nothing to gorgeous in a matter of a few months.  I had never paid more than $175 for a bag in my life (except one custom made hair-on with sterling silver conchos).  But that first Bandit from FOS a few months ago and spending time on TPF has changed all that.  I have learned a lot about my taste in bags over this time as well.  Thanks TPF.


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> I think you and I need to sneak into @redwood66 house!! You can grab this and I will grab the NM exclusive tote!!!!



LOL sounds like a plan [emoji23]


----------



## gr8onteej

redwood66 said:


> Today is the day for deliveries!  I cannot buy any more bags for 7 years.
> 
> I regretted sending back the moto big Dinky so I reordered it and got the last one.  A lovely TPFer had PM'd me about it and we both said we hoped we didn't regret getting rid of it.  I did.   I had not looked close enough at the creed patch the first time I had it but she let me know that is a numbered limited edition, and now I have # 2 of 12.  It is an amazing bag and so well made.
> 
> I also got one of the Rogue totes.  Love it!  Perfect size and in perfect shape from JAX.
> 
> View attachment 4295717
> View attachment 4295718
> View attachment 4295719
> View attachment 4295720



Nice.  [emoji2]


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Here are a few threads about it
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-heard-about-a-ban-letter-from-coach.736557/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-just-got-the-letter.572528/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/omg-i-got-the-dreaded-letter.566295/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/being-banned-from-coach-stores-did-you-read.94772/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-experience-with-the-letter.427946/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-a-letter-from-coach.426003/
> I've noticed a lot of these are for returning without a receipt.
> Once I bought the same bag 3 times, trying to find one that wasn't damaged. I was so afraid they would ban me after that.
> What Coach doesn't seem to understand is that once you buy something, you are within your rights to resell it if you want. Now that the return policy is so short, sometimes I'm forced to resell because I changed my mind too late.


I returned my first FOS order in store, WITH the receipt, the day after it arrived. The return receipt (that they stapled onto my receipt) said "Returned Without Receipt."  Why would they do that? I'm wondering if that's code for FOS return or just a way for their store not to be hurt by the return or something else.


----------



## tealocean

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4295576
> View attachment 4295577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a few items at great sale prices lately...


Beautiful, especially that Dinky! So pretty!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Tattoo strap came today. Works great paired with duffle 20!


That color!!! Gorgeous! The pairing makes it really stand out.


----------



## TCB

redwood66 said:


> Today is the day for deliveries!  I cannot buy any more bags for 7 years.
> 
> I regretted sending back the moto big Dinky so I reordered it and got the last one.  A lovely TPFer had PM'd me about it and we both said we hoped we didn't regret getting rid of it.  I did.   I had not looked close enough at the creed patch the first time I had it but she let me know that is a numbered limited edition, and now I have # 2 of 12.  It is an amazing bag and so well made.
> 
> I also got one of the Rogue totes.  Love it!  Perfect size and in perfect shape from JAX.
> 
> View attachment 4295717
> View attachment 4295718
> View attachment 4295719
> View attachment 4295720


WOOHOO! EP!!!!


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> @Teagaggle put a link to Neiman Marcus for the rose gold metallic Rogue on sale so I went to take a look.  Well at that moment were two bags I hadn't ever seen with only two in stock of each.  I love them both!   Extremely happy with NM customer service, perfect shape of the items, and lightening fast shipping.  Both bags were more than 50% off so I feel like I scored with these.
> 
> This tote exclusive to NM is amazing.  The leather feels so luxurious!  It is dark navy with black handles with tattoos on the underside.  It's pretty big at 13 x 13 but not extremely heavy.  No feet but since everything else is wonderful then that's ok.  Rivets on the side seams.  I think this one definitely needs an insert to hold it's shape though.
> 
> The Dinky is perfect and love the snakeskin and rivets.  Nice bag for spring and summer in chalk and beechwood colors.
> 
> View attachment 4295248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295253
> 
> View attachment 4295255
> 
> View attachment 4295256
> 
> View attachment 4295258


Great finds! Congrats on your beauties!


----------



## holiday123

The last of my SAS purchases has arrived. Chili duffle! I swear I saw someone doubled the strap on this, but I can't figure it out so I used my crystal studded top handle with glitter edge coat lol. Can't decide which charm - skull or sequins?


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> The last of my SAS purchases has arrived. Chili duffle! I swear I saw someone doubled the strap on this, but I can't figure it out so I used my crystal studded top handle with glitter edge coat lol. Can't decide which charm - skull or sequins?


That was me! You can double it, but you have to unbuckle it in order for it to fit through the loops, then rebuckle. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-event-sale-up-to-30-off.995457/page-4#post-32575867   post #55


----------



## Newpurselove

holiday123 said:


> The last of my SAS purchases has arrived. Chili duffle! I swear I saw someone doubled the strap on this, but I can't figure it out so I used my crystal studded top handle with glitter edge coat lol. Can't decide which charm - skull or sequins?


Looks great with the sequins and embellished strap


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> That was me! You can double it, but you have to unbuckle it in order for it to fit through the loops, then rebuckle.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-event-sale-up-to-30-off.995457/page-4#post-32575867   post #55


Thank you for this. I'll give it a shot


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> The last of my SAS purchases has arrived. Chili duffle! I swear I saw someone doubled the strap on this, but I can't figure it out so I used my crystal studded top handle with glitter edge coat lol. Can't decide which charm - skull or sequins?


Nice! I like the sequin charm with the strap!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

tealocean said:


> Beautiful, especially that Dinky! So pretty!


Thank you The dinky is even more beautiful IRL, the pic doesn't do it justice. And inside it's lined with printed leather (very cute little hearts all over).


----------



## AnieB

I haven't carried a purse in awhile, just been carrying wristlets. But I fell in love the Brooklyn 28!   It's a perfect crossbody for me. I do have a question though.  When I was adjusting the detachable strap, I noticed that it has holes on both ends.   Are there other ways to wear the strap that this ole gal isn't aware of?    I'm afraid I may be missing out on a new fashion trend.


----------



## redwood66

Adding a keeper that arrived today!  

Rogue 25 in metallic rose gold.  Love it.  In person it is much more rose colored than in the photo.  The python handles and trim are very nice in person.  None of the brightness of this bag translates in photos.


----------



## TCB

redwood66 said:


> Adding a keeper that arrived today!
> 
> Rogue 25 in metallic rose gold.  Love it.  In person it is much more rose colored than in the photo.  The python handles and trim are very nice in person.  None of the brightness of this bag translates in photos.
> 
> View attachment 4296517
> View attachment 4296518
> View attachment 4296519


I saw this in person. It's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## LaVisioneer

AnieB said:


> I haven't carried a purse in awhile, just been carrying wristlets. But I fell in love the Brooklyn 28!   It's a perfect crossbody for me. I do have a question though.  When I was adjusting the detachable strap, I noticed that it has holes on both ends.   Are there other ways to wear the strap that this ole gal isn't aware of?    I'm afraid I may be missing out on a new fashion trend.



I don't have this bag but I suspect if you use the buckle with the holes on the other side it effectively doubles the strap and turns it from crossbody into a shoulder strap. Like you undo the buckle, slide the strap through the d ring on the right side until the strap is folded in half, then rebuckle.


----------



## katev

AnieB said:


> I haven't carried a purse in awhile, just been carrying wristlets. But I fell in love the Brooklyn 28!   It's a perfect crossbody for me. I do have a question though.  When I was adjusting the detachable strap, I noticed that it has holes on both ends.   Are there other ways to wear the strap that this ole gal isn't aware of?    I'm afraid I may be missing out on a new fashion trend.





LaVisioneer said:


> I don't have this bag but I suspect if you use the buckle with the holes on the other side it effectively doubles the strap and turns it from crossbody into a shoulder strap. Like you undo the buckle, slide the strap through the d ring on the right side until the strap is folded in half, then rebuckle.



Very clever of them the put holes on both ends, it probably makes it easier to have the finished side up when doubling up a long strap to turn it into a shoulder strap, as @LaVisioneer has suggested.

Here is a photo of my Honey Borough bag and I have doubled up the long strap to make it into a shoulder strap.


----------



## anteaterquaker

Dark Berry perfect match to my Wallet


----------



## musiclover

anteaterquaker said:


> View attachment 4296634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Berry perfect match to my Wallet


I’m glad you got your bag!  Isn’t she gorgeous?


----------



## holiday123

AnieB said:


> I haven't carried a purse in awhile, just been carrying wristlets. But I fell in love the Brooklyn 28!   It's a perfect crossbody for me. I do have a question though.  When I was adjusting the detachable strap, I noticed that it has holes on both ends.   Are there other ways to wear the strap that this ole gal isn't aware of?    I'm afraid I may be missing out on a new fashion trend.


Yes those holes are for doubling the strap. Here is an example of it on my Charlie. Actually pretty great idea so you can wear long or short if you don't want to use the handles.


----------



## AnieB

Thanks so much all!  I can now see how to make the strap work so that it's easier to carry on  my shoulder!


----------



## AnieB

Thanks so much all!  I can now see how to make the strap work so that it's easier to carry on  my shoulder!   


LaVisioneer said:


> I don't have this bag but I suspect if you use the buckle with the holes on the other side it effectively doubles the strap and turns it from crossbody into a shoulder strap. Like you undo the buckle, slide the strap through the d ring on the right side until the strap is folded in half, then rebuckle.





katev said:


> Very clever of them the put holes on both ends, it probably makes it easier to have the finished side up when doubling up a long strap to turn it into a shoulder strap, as @LaVisioneer has suggested.
> 
> Here is a photo of my Honey Borough bag and I have doubled up the long strap to make it into a shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 4296603





holiday123 said:


> Yes those holes are for doubling the strap. Here is an example of it on my Charlie. Actually pretty great idea so you can wear long or short if you don't want to use the handles.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

My Rogue shoulderbag arrived today, but I am not sure I am keeping it. I wanted to use it as an every day bag, but it looks very formal....I used to have a very similar bag years ago from DKNY in their signature canvas and wore that one for months, this one looks more dressy with the leather and gold hardware...


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

View attachment 4297018
View attachment 4297016

My Rogue shoulderbag arrived today, but I am not sure I am keeping it. I wanted to use it as an every day bag, but it looks very formal....I used to have a very similar bag years ago from DKNY in their signature canvas and wore that one for months, this one looks more dressy with the leather and gold hardware...


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Oops, not sure what happened, I posted twice ??? Sorry...


----------



## Syren

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4297018
> View attachment 4297016
> 
> My Rogue shoulderbag arrived today, but I am not sure I am keeping it. I wanted to use it as an every day bag, but it looks very formal....I used to have a very similar bag years ago from DKNY in their signature canvas and wore that one for months, this one looks more dressy with the leather and gold hardware...



I feel like it has such clean lines that it could be either dressed up or down and would just kinda match whatever you need it to. It’s very pretty!  But if you’re unsure you can always return [emoji1]


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Syren said:


> I feel like it has such clean lines that it could be either dressed up or down and would just kinda match whatever you need it to. It’s very pretty!  But if you’re unsure you can always return [emoji1]


That' a good point, maybe I need to try it with different outfits and see how I like it....


----------



## Syren

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> That' a good point, maybe I need to try it with different outfits and see how I like it....



I admit I’m biased as I love black with gold hardware [emoji23] But I like your idea of trying it with other outfits, that would probably help your decision!


----------



## redwood66

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> That' a good point, maybe I need to try it with different outfits and see how I like it....


I love how a bag like this looks with a white button down, jeans and black flats or pumps.  I think it can be casual too.  It is a very stylish bag but you have to love it.


----------



## pursecharm1

This is the Dreamer I've been using over the holidays. It's lightweight, holds what Rogue 25 does. Also has the adjustable shoulder strap.


----------



## Melodyjj

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4297018
> View attachment 4297016
> 
> My Rogue shoulderbag arrived today, but I am not sure I am keeping it. I wanted to use it as an every day bag, but it looks very formal....I used to have a very similar bag years ago from DKNY in their signature canvas and wore that one for months, this one looks more dressy with the leather and gold hardware...


It looks nice. I like it's more lightweight than pebble leather Rogues. And black is always a classic and versatile color.


----------



## Teagaggle

My new Quinn with the tooled rose wristlet.


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> My new Quinn with the tooled rose wristlet.
> View attachment 4297150



Ohh I like the Quinn in grey! Very pretty! I am also super jealous of your wristlet. I want one!


----------



## holiday123

Orlando had some stuffed lion wizard of oz left. Picked one up and also found a luggage tag. I had to Google the style number because there was no tag and they couldn't find it on their computer. Gotta love technology!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> My new Quinn with the tooled rose wristlet.
> View attachment 4297150



Really liking this grey — seems like Coach has done some gorgeous greys recently,


----------



## anteaterquaker

musiclover said:


> I’m glad you got your bag!  Isn’t she gorgeous?


Yes it is beautiful thank you


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Orlando had some stuffed lion wizard of oz left. Picked one up and also found a luggage tag. I had to Google the style number because there was no tag and they couldn't find it on their computer. Gotta love technology!



Omg congrats!  Jealous of your bear lol [emoji7]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4297018
> View attachment 4297016
> 
> My Rogue shoulderbag arrived today, but I am not sure I am keeping it. I wanted to use it as an every day bag, but it looks very formal....I used to have a very similar bag years ago from DKNY in their signature canvas and wore that one for months, this one looks more dressy with the leather and gold hardware...


I love this


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

elvisfan4life said:


> I love this


I have to admit, the more I look at it, the more it's growing on me ...


----------



## couchette

After researching on here for days I took the plunge and bought the Brooklyn Carryall 28 Black and Rouge Shoulderbag in Beechwood. I don’t feel too guilty.I consigned most of my MK bags and with the sale going on couldn’t resist


----------



## SEWDimples

couchette said:


> View attachment 4298917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After researching on here for days I took the plunge and bought the Brooklyn Carryall 28 Black and Rouge Shoulderbag in Beechwood. I don’t feel too guilty.I consigned most of my MK bags and with the sale going on couldn’t resist


Congrats! You picks are classic and pretty. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

My final haul from 2018. I'll start my bag ban now.

1941 Black Cooper. Love this classic bag. 1941 Swagger Chain Crossbody. This is a great bag for events, such as concerts, but I'm not sure about the suede. Chambray Swagger 27 with Tea Rose detail. Love the outside and side pockets.




Owl ornament, Leather sequin applique tea rose bag charms (Beechwood, Rose & Black) and Bonnie Cashin bag charm.


----------



## LaVisioneer

SEWDimples said:


> My final haul from 2018. I'll start my bag ban now.
> 
> 1941 Black Cooper. Love this classic bag. 1941 Swagger Chain Crossbody. This is a great bag for events, such as concerts, but I'm not sure about the suede. Chambray Swagger 27 with Tea Rose detail. Love the outside and side pockets.
> 
> View attachment 4299230
> 
> 
> Owl ornament, Leather sequin applique tea rose bag charms (Beechwood, Rose & Black) and Bonnie Cashin bag charm.
> View attachment 4299233



I love your sequin flower charm collection. Do charms count under the ban? I want them all


----------



## SEWDimples

LaVisioneer said:


> I love your sequin flower charm collection. Do charms count under the ban? I want them all


They should, but I love buying bag charms. I need to stop buying everything in 2019. I want to move back home to be closer to my family. As a result, I need to have a major moving sale.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My final haul from 2018. I'll start my bag ban now.
> 
> 1941 Black Cooper. Love this classic bag. 1941 Swagger Chain Crossbody. This is a great bag for events, such as concerts, but I'm not sure about the suede. Chambray Swagger 27 with Tea Rose detail. Love the outside and side pockets.
> 
> View attachment 4299230
> 
> 
> Owl ornament, Leather sequin applique tea rose bag charms (Beechwood, Rose & Black) and Bonnie Cashin bag charm.
> View attachment 4299233


Twins on all the sequin tea rose charms!  I think I need that owl!


----------



## TCB

My husband came home with all this for me from the outlet.  So sweet. He's the best.


A couple of Wizard of Oz wristlets.




Double zips and embossed wristlet



And this metallic blue!!!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

TCB said:


> My husband came home with all this for me from the outlet.  So sweet. He's the best.
> 
> 
> A couple of Wizard of Oz wristlets.
> View attachment 4299351
> View attachment 4299352
> 
> 
> Double zips and embossed wristlet
> View attachment 4299355
> 
> 
> And this metallic blue!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299356



The charms on the gold wristlet are so cute!!!!! Do you know if you can buy them separately or do they only come with that wristlet? 

I love the chain crossbodies, too. I have one in blush and one in a metallic platinum which seems durable so far.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I was able to get the spooky eyes duffle after the Christmas sale event at outlet price $197.50 then I searched for the matching wallet, found one, and it was last one they had too, from END. Clothing in the UK they have a website which ships to USA duty free. $155 but worth it considering I’ve seen the women’s version of this wallet on eBay for $300+ and coach phone orders says these spooky eyes wallets sold out long ago and there is no reorder!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bagmedic said:


> Most of my haul landed yesterday and while I was thinking I may return some things, once I saw them I love them.....of course!  Here is one pairing:
> View attachment 4291202


Oh my goodness!!! I love your new collection!!! I love all the creamy tan colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melodyjj said:


> New purchase from sales.
> Rogue 25 With Quilting and Rivets, Light Saddle color. I love the chevron quilting, it looks modern and sophisticated. The interior is maroon color.
> I'm a bit intimidated of wearing it. The Nappa leather is buttery soft and delicate.
> Also found the Coach x Disney Accordion Card Case, it's the last one in store. I have to have it. So cute.


What a beautiful bag in this color! I love chevron quilting too and it makes this bag look so luxurious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I was able to get the spooky eyes duffle after the Christmas sale event at outlet price $197.50 then I searched for the matching wallet, found one, and it was last one they had too, from END. Clothing in the UK they have a website which ships to USA duty free. $155 but worth it considering I’ve seen the women’s version of this wallet on eBay for $300+ and coach phone orders says these spooky eyes wallets sold out long ago and there is no reorder!


These are the cutest!!!!! My gosh!!!


----------



## redwood66

TCB said:


> My husband came home with all this for me from the outlet.  So sweet. He's the best.
> 
> 
> A couple of Wizard of Oz wristlets.
> View attachment 4299351
> View attachment 4299352
> 
> 
> Double zips and embossed wristlet
> View attachment 4299355
> 
> 
> And this metallic blue!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299356


How sweet!  Mine would not set foot in an outlet unless I was with him.  He does help me shop though.


----------



## couchette

SEWDimples said:


> My final haul from 2018. I'll start my bag ban now.
> 
> 1941 Black Cooper. Love this classic bag. 1941 Swagger Chain Crossbody. This is a great bag for events, such as concerts, but I'm not sure about the suede. Chambray Swagger 27 with Tea Rose detail. Love the outside and side pockets.
> 
> View attachment 4299230
> 
> 
> Owl ornament, Leather sequin applique tea rose bag charms (Beechwood, Rose & Black) and Bonnie Cashin bag charm.
> View attachment 4299233


----------



## couchette

I love all your purchases! I just ordered the tea beechwood charm too. Where did you buy the Swagger? I sure wish I would have bought one a few months back...


----------



## TCB

LaVisioneer said:


> The charms on the gold wristlet are so cute!!!!! Do you know if you can buy them separately or do they only come with that wristlet?
> 
> I love the chain crossbodies, too. I have one in blush and one in a metallic platinum which seems durable so far.


Thank you so much!   I think they only come with the wristlet. 
I'm so glad you're loving the crossbodies!  They do seem durable. That's good to know.


----------



## TCB

redwood66 said:


> How sweet!  Mine would not set foot in an outlet unless I was with him.  He does help me shop though.


Thanks!  

Haha that's funny. He happened to be working near one yesterday and said he could go by and look. Looking means buying all the wristlets lol  He knows I love them.


----------



## belle_91

After about a decade of wanting a coach handbag, I finally bought one at the flagship in NYC 2 days before Christmas!! They were having a surprise additional sale so I got this bag for 140 ish before taxes.

I can't get over how beautiful and classy this bag is! Sadly not everything in this picture fits in the bag, I cant fit the yellow pouch in with the wallet.  Im thinking of getting a card case in the future.


----------



## belle_91

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I was able to get the spooky eyes duffle after the Christmas sale event at outlet price $197.50 then I searched for the matching wallet, found one, and it was last one they had too, from END. Clothing in the UK they have a website which ships to USA duty free. $155 but worth it considering I’ve seen the women’s version of this wallet on eBay for $300+ and coach phone orders says these spooky eyes wallets sold out long ago and there is no reorder!


You saw it for sale on the coach website after Christmas? I love this bag lol!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SAS goodies that arrived yesterday.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> SAS goodies that arrived yesterday.


Twins on the cypress!  How do you like that bag charm?  Does the hairy part seem kind of odd?  I admired it months ago but after seeing it on someone's bag here, I didn't realize the hairy part was there.  I guess I could chop it off!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Twins on the cypress!  How do you like that bag charm?  Does the hairy part seem kind of odd?  I admired it months ago but after seeing it on someone's bag here, I didn't realize the hairy part was there.  I guess I could chop it off!


I love the charm, trying to figure out what bag it will look best on though. The fur doesn't bother me, it would be easy to remove though.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> I love the charm, trying to figure out what bag it will look best on though. The fur doesn't bother me, it would be easy to remove though.


Being so large, probably a rogue 36 if you have one. I have a huge metal feather charm that that is probably the only bag it would work well on or maybe a rogue tote.  You need the height in the bag for the charm sometimes.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Being so large, probably a rogue 36 if you have one. I have a huge metal feather charm that that is probably the only bag it would work well on or maybe a rogue tote.  You need the height in the bag for the charm sometimes.


I only have heather grey snake in 36 so that won't work. I tried on my black rogue tote but I think it blends in too much. I think I would prefer it to pop a bit against another color. I absolutely love it on @Syren rogue but I'm done buying any more rogues.


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> I only have heather grey snake in 36 so that won't work. I tried on my black rogue tote but I think it blends in too much. I think I would prefer it to pop a bit against another color. I absolutely love it on @Syren rogue but I'm done buying any more rogues.



I know it’s kind of silly but I’ve also been wearing it on my spooky eyes tote. It’s black on black but I don’t find it blends in. Somehow they work together to me [emoji1]


----------



## Ireiki4u

My rose gold rogue just arrived, it’s beautiful... it matches my new IPhone XS!


----------



## redwood66

Ireiki4u said:


> My rose gold rogue just arrived, it’s beautiful... it matches my new IPhone XS!
> View attachment 4299937
> View attachment 4299939
> View attachment 4299941
> View attachment 4299940


It is beautiful!  I love mine.


----------



## musiclover

belle_91 said:


> After about a decade of wanting a coach handbag, I finally bought one at the flagship in NYC 2 days before Christmas!! They were having a surprise additional sale so I got this bag for 140 ish before taxes.
> 
> I can't get over how beautiful and classy this bag is! Sadly not everything in this picture fits in the bag, I cant fit the yellow pouch in with the wallet.  Im thinking of getting a card case in the future.


Twins on your rose Dinky!  I love mine.  I use the gold Dinky chain instead.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Twins on all the sequin tea rose charms!  I think I need that owl!


Thanks. You should get it. It is so cute. I wish I purchased the mouse one as well.



couchette said:


> I love all your purchases! I just ordered the tea beechwood charm too. Where did you buy the Swagger? I sure wish I would have bought one a few months back...


Thanks. You will like the Beechwood one because it has a tea rose in the middle. I ordered the Swagger 27 at my outlet.  It was on the FOS sale, but I'm locked out again, so back to found orders.



belle_91 said:


> After about a decade of wanting a coach handbag, I finally bought one at the flagship in NYC 2 days before Christmas!! They were having a surprise additional sale so I got this bag for 140 ish before taxes.
> 
> I can't get over how beautiful and classy this bag is! Sadly not everything in this picture fits in the bag, I cant fit the yellow pouch in with the wallet.  Im thinking of getting a card case in the future.


Congrats! You purchased a great color. The card case should help with space. Enjoy.



musiclover said:


> Twins on your rose Dinky!  I love mine.  I use the gold Dinky chain instead.
> View attachment 4300201


It looks great with the gold chain. Enjoy.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Mixed leather dark berry Dreamer. First of all, the color is gorgeous. Second of all, the leather and suede with a touch of metallic is yummy. However, it’s a little smaller than I was hoping for. I was hoping for at least as big as a Swagger 27, but it’s a little smaller. It just barely fits my essentials and after just having to give up my Charlie 28 because I couldn’t make the small size work, I’m kind of afraid to keep this one. I’m gonna sleep on it and decide tomorrow.


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> SAS goodies that arrived yesterday.


Congrats! The Cypress Bedford is a great color. The wristlet and wallet are so cute. Twins on the owl ornament. Enjoy.


Ireiki4u said:


> My rose gold rogue just arrived, it’s beautiful... it matches my new IPhone XS!
> View attachment 4299937
> View attachment 4299939
> View attachment 4299941
> View attachment 4299940


Congrats on your new Rogue. I love the exotic details. Enjoy.


----------



## Hobbsy

Ireiki4u said:


> My rose gold rogue just arrived, it’s beautiful... it matches my new IPhone XS!
> View attachment 4299937
> View attachment 4299939
> View attachment 4299941
> View attachment 4299940


I love this, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

belle_91 said:


> You saw it for sale on the coach website after Christmas? I love this bag lol!!!!


No it was on sale on the coach outlet website for $197.50. They had a few dark disney retail bags available at deep discounts including the purple rogue for $297.50. They also had the dark Disney patches rogues and dinkies. They were listed under Coach exclusives which category contained some retail Coach products including the dark Disney. This angered a lot on another thread because they bought at high retail prices and they ended up on coach outlet so much cheaper. But that happened to the Mickey line too. I guess they had an abundance of this line. Any way, I was hesitant to buy the eyes duffle and by the time I decided to get it it was gone. I chatted with coach online retail to ask if there were more available they said yes for retail price. They had 6 left. So I said I didn’t want it for retail I wanted it for outlet price as I saw it for on their outlet website. I called the outlet number instead and spoke to a rep. I asked if they had anymore left she said yes they are showing up retail price. I said I wanted it for outlet price as I saw on the sale, she said she would price match to the outlet price being I was an invite to their online sale and she’d put it in as a late shopper who missed it. Whatever it was she wrote up, I received it before Christmas and at sale price! I was so happy


----------



## holiday123

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Mixed leather dark berry Dreamer. First of all, the color is gorgeous. Second of all, the leather and suede with a touch of metallic is yummy. However, it’s a little smaller than I was hoping for. I was hoping for at least as big as a Swagger 27, but it’s a little smaller. It just barely fits my essentials and after just having to give up my Charlie 28 because I couldn’t make the small size work, I’m kind of afraid to keep this one. I’m gonna sleep on it and decide tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300267
> View attachment 4300268


I had the same dilemma.  I picked up for 65% off at Dillard's so the decision to return was even harder. I just did not want to compromise considering how many other styles are out there so back it went.  The leather on it was really soft though and I liked how far the front /back pockets opened


----------



## Dinky22

Rocking this bad boy today! I’m so glad one popped up after it being sold out. Love it, and the leather is super supple. Pictures don’t do this dark berry metallic color justice.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

holiday123 said:


> I just did not want to compromise considering how many other styles are out there so back it went.


This is an excellent way of putting it and probably helped me make up my mind to send it back.


----------



## katev

I love Coach gloves, especially the retail gloves made for the boutique stores, they are so detailed and nicely made from very fine materials.

I sure didn't need another pair but when I saw these listed for sale on Bonanza I couldn't wait to buy them! The color of these gloves is so gorgeous and with such beautiful embellishment, and the price was great and they were my size - so how could I resist? Of course I couldn't!

I got the Tearose-Embellished Dusty Rose Gloves 86872 DRO for $48.50 (Retail = $165). They are made of Sheep (Lamb Nappa?) Leather and they are so soft! And they "fit me like a glove"! 

Here are the pics are from the auction, aren't they just beautiful?!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

katev said:


> I love Coach gloves, especially the retail gloves made for the boutique stores, they are so detailed and nicely made from very fine materials.
> 
> I sure didn't need another pair but when I saw these listed for sale on Bonanza I couldn't wait to buy them! The color of these gloves is so gorgeous and with such beautiful embellishment, and the price was great and they were my size - so how could I resist? Of course I couldn't!
> 
> I got the Tearose-Embellished Dusty Rose Gloves 86872 DRO for $48.50 (Retail = $165). They are made of Sheep (Lamb Nappa?) Leather and they are so soft! And they "fit like a glove"!
> 
> Here are the pics are from the auction, aren't they just beautiful?!
> 
> View attachment 4300697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300699
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300703


What a beautiful color! And the little tea roses. So precious!


----------



## katev

I'm off to see the Wizard!

I visited the outlets in Rosemont, Illinois (near O'Hare Airport) and Aurora, IL (west of Chicago) a few times before the Christmas Holidays when items from the Wizard of Oz collection were all over the place.

At first I resisted buying them because - you can't just buy every new collection, right? But eventually I picked up a few of pieces because they were cheap and cute. I wasn't sure if I would keep or return them, or give them away as presents.

Well, Christmas is over and I haven't gifted or returned them so I guess that means that I'm keeping them! I was at the Aurora, IL outlet yesterday and I picked up 2 more Wizard of Oz items!

I now have 5 Coach Oz items, 2 fobs and 3 pieces of jewelry, and I paid $151 total for all them, here's my list:

Wicked Witch fob, F35248 BK GRN: $27; MSRP $90
Tin Man fob, F35246 SV SV: $27; MSRP $90
Charm Necklace, F39686 GD E1L: $44; MSRP $195
Emerald Stud Earrings, F38036 GD GRN: $12; MSRP $55
Charm Bracelet, F38034 GD E1L: $41; MSRP $135
I got the Tin Man fob and the Charm Bracelet at the outlet in Aurora, IL yesterday. They still had a few Oz items but not much, but if you are looking - there are still some out there. Here are photos of my "Treasures from Over the Rainbow!"


----------



## AnieB

I saw this when I bought my Brooklyn 28 and put it on a maybe someday list!
My wonderful husband surprised me with this! She arrived today! And she's my favorite perfect color!!! 
ROGUE 25 WITH PRAIRIE RIVETS


----------



## brightblonde

musiclover said:


> Twins on your rose Dinky!  I love mine.  I use the gold Dinky chain instead.
> View attachment 4300201



Such a cheerful color!  I need that now.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

katev said:


> I'm off to see the Wizard!
> 
> I visited the outlets in Rosemont, Illinois (near O'Hare Airport) and Aurora, IL (west of Chicago) a few times before the Christmas Holidays when items from the Wizard of Oz collection were all over the place.
> 
> At first I resisted buying them because - you can't just buy every new collection, right? But eventually I picked up a few of pieces because they were cheap and cute. I wasn't sure if I would keep or return them, or give them away as presents.
> 
> Well, Christmas is over and I haven't gifted or returned them so I guess that means that I'm keeping them! I was at the Aurora, IL outlet yesterday and I picked up 2 more Wizard of Oz items!
> 
> I now have 5 Coach Oz items, 2 fobs and 3 pieces of jewelry, and I paid $151 total for all them, here's my list:
> 
> Wicked Witch fob, F35248 BK GRN: $27; MSRP $90
> Tin Man fob, F35246 SV SV: $27; MSRP $90
> Charm Necklace, F39686 GD E1L: $44; MSRP $195
> Emerald Stud Earrings, F38036 GD GRN: $12; MSRP $55
> Charm Bracelet, F38034 GD E1L: $41; MSRP $135
> I got the Tin Man fob and the Charm Bracelet at the outlet in Aurora, IL yesterday. They still had a few Oz items but not much, but if you are looking - there are still some out there. Here are photos of my "Treasures from Over the Rainbow!"
> 
> View attachment 4300968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300972


The charms are super cute, and the jewelry is especially pretty!


AnieB said:


> I saw this when I bought my Brooklyn 28 and put it on a maybe someday list!
> My wonderful husband surprised me with this! She arrived today! And she's my favorite perfect color!!!
> ROGUE 25 WITH PRAIRIE RIVETS


That is so very sweet of your husband! Lovely choice of Rogue as well!


----------



## AnieB

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That is so very sweet of your husband! Lovely choice of Rogue as well!


Thank you! He knows what I like!


----------



## TCB

katev said:


> I'm off to see the Wizard!
> 
> I visited the outlets in Rosemont, Illinois (near O'Hare Airport) and Aurora, IL (west of Chicago) a few times before the Christmas Holidays when items from the Wizard of Oz collection were all over the place.
> 
> At first I resisted buying them because - you can't just buy every new collection, right? But eventually I picked up a few of pieces because they were cheap and cute. I wasn't sure if I would keep or return them, or give them away as presents.
> 
> Well, Christmas is over and I haven't gifted or returned them so I guess that means that I'm keeping them! I was at the Aurora, IL outlet yesterday and I picked up 2 more Wizard of Oz items!
> 
> I now have 5 Coach Oz items, 2 fobs and 3 pieces of jewelry, and I paid $151 total for all them, here's my list:
> 
> Wicked Witch fob, F35248 BK GRN: $27; MSRP $90
> Tin Man fob, F35246 SV SV: $27; MSRP $90
> Charm Necklace, F39686 GD E1L: $44; MSRP $195
> Emerald Stud Earrings, F38036 GD GRN: $12; MSRP $55
> Charm Bracelet, F38034 GD E1L: $41; MSRP $135
> I got the Tin Man fob and the Charm Bracelet at the outlet in Aurora, IL yesterday. They still had a few Oz items but not much, but if you are looking - there are still some out there. Here are photos of my "Treasures from Over the Rainbow!"
> 
> View attachment 4300968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300972



It's all just so cute!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

katev said:


> I love Coach gloves, especially the retail gloves made for the boutique stores, they are so detailed and nicely made from very fine materials.
> 
> I sure didn't need another pair but when I saw these listed for sale on Bonanza I couldn't wait to buy them! The color of these gloves is so gorgeous and with such beautiful embellishment, and the price was great and they were my size - so how could I resist? Of course I couldn't!
> 
> I got the Tearose-Embellished Dusty Rose Gloves 86872 DRO for $48.50 (Retail = $165). They are made of Sheep (Lamb Nappa?) Leather and they are so soft! And they "fit me like a glove"!
> 
> Here are the pics are from the auction, aren't they just beautiful?!
> 
> View attachment 4300697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300699
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300703


What a beautiful color pair of gloves. Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Sunflower Rogue with snakeskin handles. The yellow is a little more muted than this pic shows, but it’s near impossible to capture the accurate color.


----------



## TheBlonde

I had no plans to purchase again so soon after getting my Mason and then this bag popped up on SAS. It was love at first sight for me and this Prestyn satchel!! Of course I had to try a bunch of charms with it and I think this metal Tea Rose charm is my favorite pairing.


----------



## glittermaven

TheBlonde said:


> View attachment 4302127
> View attachment 4302128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no plans to purchase again so soon after getting my Mason and then this bag popped up on SAS. It was love at first sight for me and this Prestyn satchel!! Of course I had to try a bunch of charms with it and I think this metal Tea Rose charm is my favorite pairing.


That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TCB

My little accordion cardholder came in today. I really like it.


----------



## Tosa22

TheBlonde said:


> View attachment 4302127
> View attachment 4302128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no plans to purchase again so soon after getting my Mason and then this bag popped up on SAS. It was love at first sight for me and this Prestyn satchel!! Of course I had to try a bunch of charms with it and I think this metal Tea Rose charm is my favorite pairing.


Wow. That is gorgeous!


----------



## Teagaggle

New Coach biker boots of some sort. Got at the Rack. They have tearose charms that can attach on the back but the noise drove me crazy so I removed them.


----------



## Syren

TCB said:


> My little accordion cardholder came in today. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 4302270
> View attachment 4302271



I love the metallic colors in the gussets [emoji7]

I have 2 of these now, I really love the style!  I can fit quite a bit of cards in it and even some cash if I fold it. And it’s fun to open up to use haha


----------



## fabfashionisto

I got this amazing fall 2014 Rhyder 33 color block bag in black pebble and suede.

I have been lusting over this for a few years! I am so happy to have it and I think it is going to be my favorite for a long time! It is so well made and just exactly my style. this bag is huge and holds so much!


----------



## Bagmedic

fabfashionisto said:


> I got this amazing fall 2014 Rhyder 33 color block bag in black pebble and suede.
> 
> I have been lusting over this for a few years! I am so happy to have it and I think it is going to be my favorite for a long time! It is so well made and just exactly my style. this bag is huge and holds so much!
> 
> View attachment 4302633
> View attachment 4302634


Congrats!  I just got one myself a few months ago as it had been on my list, too!  They are hard to find in good suede condition and looks like you got a good one!  Enjoy it!


----------



## fabfashionisto

Bagmedic said:


> Congrats!  I just got one myself a few months ago as it had been on my list, too!  They are hard to find in good suede condition and looks like you got a good one!  Enjoy it!



Yay! bag twins! It is so rare these days I used to see a lot more on ebay and such a couple of years ago but I was a student then and couldn't afford it lol. So glad I could finally join the club!

 The leather is so nice and the contrast is great! How is your suede holding up? I noticed a bit of color transfer already on the back but i was able to brush it out. I think it will age gracefully hopefully lol


----------



## Bagmedic

fabfashionisto said:


> Yay! bag twins! It is so rare these days I used to see a lot more on ebay and such a couple of years ago but I was a student then and couldn't afford it lol. So glad I could finally join the club!
> 
> The leather is so nice and the contrast is great! How is your suede holding up? I noticed a bit of color transfer already on the back but i was able to brush it out. I think it will age gracefully hopefully lol


As with many of my bags, I haven't had a chance to use it yet!  I am surprised they put that small strip of suede on the back of it actually.  That is where the damage usually occurs with color transfer!  I LOVE suede but need to be so careful!  Glad you were able to brush it out!  I may try to spray mine on the back at least to see if that can help.  I hear the Nordstrom suede spray is great!


----------



## fabfashionisto

Thats the one I have too it is really great! Got it from some recommendations on here. It works great on my grey suede rogue.


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> I love the metallic colors in the gussets [emoji7]
> 
> I have 2 of these now, I really love the style!  I can fit quite a bit of cards in it and even some cash if I fold it. And it’s fun to open up to use haha


Thank you!  That's why I went with this color. It's like Skittles when you open it up lol Well, not really. But it reminds me of it. Metallic Skittles 
I'm glad you love yours! That's what I was thinking, cards plus cash, receipts and all kinds of stuff!  haha


----------



## Syren

TCB said:


> Thank you!  That's why I went with this color. It's like Skittles when you open it up lol Well, not really. But it reminds me of it. Metallic Skittles
> I'm glad you love yours! That's what I was thinking, cards plus cash, receipts and all kinds of stuff!  haha



Haha it’s a great little case!  Definitely metallic skittles [emoji23]


----------



## couchette

Teagaggle said:


> New Coach biker boots of some sort. Got at the Rack. They have tearose charms that can attach on the back but the noise drove me crazy so I removed them.
> View attachment 4302475


I have those boots too,in dark saddle.I wish I got the black ones! Yeah the charm did bug me at first but now I hardly hear them


----------



## Teagaggle

couchette said:


> View attachment 4302941
> 
> I have those boots too,in dark saddle.I wish I got the black ones! Yeah the charm did bug me at first but now I hardly hear them


My office is quiet so I knew I'd hear it. If I were out & about, I'd reattach them. They are chunky but I love them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

fabfashionisto said:


> I got this amazing fall 2014 Rhyder 33 color block bag in black pebble and suede.
> 
> I have been lusting over this for a few years! I am so happy to have it and I think it is going to be my favorite for a long time! It is so well made and just exactly my style. this bag is huge and holds so much!
> 
> View attachment 4302633
> View attachment 4302634



Twins


----------



## bluesh4rk

I have been on a self-imposed bag ban for quite some time. I even had a 30% off coupon I never used from a bag under warranty that Coach could not repair. I said I would break my ban when something took my breath away. Well here she is! My Dinky with Leather Sequin Applique! So gorgeous. She looks even better in person. The sun was going down when I took these photos.

Dinky is one of my favorite styles of bag. I got her 50% off during the Winter sale that is going on now. I remember when she first was released and I was drooling over her but did not purchase. I'm so glad I was able to buy her before she sold out. It must have been meant to be.


----------



## Hobbsy

TCB said:


> My little accordion cardholder came in today. [emoji813]I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 4302270
> View attachment 4302271


4 or 5 compartments? It's really cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Sunflower Rogue with snakeskin handles. The yellow is a little more muted than this pic shows, but it’s near impossible to capture the accurate color.


Congrats! I love the color and the snake handles. Enjoy.


TCB said:


> My little accordion cardholder came in today. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 4302270
> View attachment 4302271


Congrats! So cute and I love the multiple colors.



Teagaggle said:


> New Coach biker boots of some sort. Got at the Rack. They have tearose charms that can attach on the back but the noise drove me crazy so I removed them.
> View attachment 4302475


Nice!



fabfashionisto said:


> I got this amazing fall 2014 Rhyder 33 color block bag in black pebble and suede.
> 
> I have been lusting over this for a few years! I am so happy to have it and I think it is going to be my favorite for a long time! It is so well made and just exactly my style. this bag is huge and holds so much!
> 
> View attachment 4302633
> View attachment 4302634


Congrats! I love this bag. I would like to add it to my collection, if I can find it at a reasonable price. Enjoy.



bluesh4rk said:


> I have been on a self-imposed bag ban for quite some time. I even had a 30% off coupon I never used from a bag under warranty that Coach could not repair. I said I would break my ban when something took my breath away. Well here she is! My Dinky with Leather Sequin Applique! So gorgeous. She looks even better in person. The sun was going down when I took these photos.
> 
> Dinky is one of my favorite styles of bag. I got her 50% off during the Winter sale that is going on now. I remember when she first was released and I was drooling over her but did not purchase. I'm so glad I was able to buy her before she sold out. It must have been meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 4302984
> View attachment 4302985
> View attachment 4302986
> View attachment 4302987


Congrats! Love the color and the leather sequins. Enjoy.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

bluesh4rk said:


> I have been on a self-imposed bag ban for quite some time. I even had a 30% off coupon I never used from a bag under warranty that Coach could not repair. I said I would break my ban when something took my breath away. Well here she is! My Dinky with Leather Sequin Applique! So gorgeous. She looks even better in person. The sun was going down when I took these photos.
> 
> Dinky is one of my favorite styles of bag. I got her 50% off during the Winter sale that is going on now. I remember when she first was released and I was drooling over her but did not purchase. I'm so glad I was able to buy her before she sold out. It must have been meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 4302984
> View attachment 4302985
> View attachment 4302986
> View attachment 4302987



It’s so pretty!


----------



## TCB

Hobbsy said:


> 4 or 5 compartments? It's really cute!


Thank you, Hobbsy!   It's five compartments!


----------



## TCB

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! So cute and I love the multiple colors.


Thank you, SEWDimples!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

bluesh4rk said:


> I have been on a self-imposed bag ban for quite some time. I even had a 30% off coupon I never used from a bag under warranty that Coach could not repair. I said I would break my ban when something took my breath away. Well here she is! My Dinky with Leather Sequin Applique! So gorgeous. She looks even better in person. The sun was going down when I took these photos.
> 
> Dinky is one of my favorite styles of bag. I got her 50% off during the Winter sale that is going on now. I remember when she first was released and I was drooling over her but did not purchase. I'm so glad I was able to buy her before she sold out. It must have been meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 4302984
> View attachment 4302985
> View attachment 4302986
> View attachment 4302987




Congratulations! It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Hobbsy

TCB said:


> Thank you, Hobbsy!  [emoji2] It's five compartments!  [emoji3]


Thanks! Pretty sure I need one. [emoji6]


----------



## TCB

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks! Pretty sure I need one. [emoji6]


Oh you do! And I'm here to enable!  
Just kidding. It really is cute. It looks like it could be so useful too!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I was traveling a few weeks ago through Munich Airport and I spotted a Coach store in the terminal - needless to say, I had to go in  they are closing this store in April, so everything  throughout the store is 30% off. Since I bought several things and the SA noticed how much I love Coach bags (at some point it was obvious that I knew more about some of the bags than him ), I even got 40% off my entire purchase, plus you get the VAT back (about 19%)...


----------



## BeachBagGal

bluesh4rk said:


> I have been on a self-imposed bag ban for quite some time. I even had a 30% off coupon I never used from a bag under warranty that Coach could not repair. I said I would break my ban when something took my breath away. Well here she is! My Dinky with Leather Sequin Applique! So gorgeous. She looks even better in person. The sun was going down when I took these photos.
> 
> Dinky is one of my favorite styles of bag. I got her 50% off during the Winter sale that is going on now. I remember when she first was released and I was drooling over her but did not purchase. I'm so glad I was able to buy her before she sold out. It must have been meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 4302984
> View attachment 4302985
> View attachment 4302986
> View attachment 4302987



Gooorgeous!!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

My sky blue and ice pink Charlie’s that I bought on a whim the week before Christmas and forgot to post. I am such a sucker for a good pastel.


----------



## Bagmedic

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My sky blue and ice pink Charlie’s that I bought on a whim the week before Christmas and forgot to post. I am such a sucker for a good pastel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303657


I just ordered the iced pink rogue tote and seems like I got one of the last 3 available which are all in stores.  I have this in my wishlist online and the tile is next to one with an image of a woman carrying the new-ish black clutch and she has black slacks and a light grey sweater.  The pink looks so fresh next to it!  I hope I like it IRL!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Bagmedic said:


> I just ordered the iced pink rogue tote and seems like I got one of the last 3 available which are all in stores.  I have this in my wishlist online and the tile is next to one with an image of a woman carrying the new-ish black clutch and she has black slacks and a light grey sweater.  The pink looks so fresh next to it!  I hope I like it IRL!



I absolutely love this pink, it doesn’t scream Easter, it’s softer and more neutral than that. It would look awesome with a gray I think.


----------



## sparkle1

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4303508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was traveling a few weeks ago through Munich Airport and I spotted a Coach store in the terminal - needless to say, I had to go in  they are closing this store in April, so everything  throughout the store is 30% off. Since I bought several things and the SA noticed how much I love Coach bags (at some point it was obvious that I knew more about some of the bags than him ), I even got 40% off my entire purchase, plus you get the VAT back (about 19%)...



I really love that duffle. Is that strap a removable strap for the duffle? Or is it an extra strap that you bought separately?


----------



## anabg

Stopped by the store today and bought this on a whim. It's the small dreamer. I love it.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

sparkle1 said:


> I really love that duffle. Is that strap a removable strap for the duffle? Or is it an extra strap that you bought separately?


The duffle has its own removable strap, however it is too short for me to carry it as a crossbody, so I bought the strap with the rivets separately, that one is much longer. They have the same strap in white leather as well, that one looked beautiful too.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Here’s my “new to me” lunch box bag. I’ve been looking for one of these guys for awhile and I finally found one in excellent condition, awesome price and in a color I haven’t seen before. I highly recommend checking out Etsy if you’re looking for vintage Coach!


----------



## gr8onteej

Saw this in the 36 size, loved the colors, not the size.  Googled and saw that the regular size was at Neiman Marcus and Dillard’s.  When the good sales happened-sold out.  Thought I was over it but I still found myself looking at the 36. Anyway found this one new on *bay for a good price.  Love it.


----------



## momofgirls

aundria17 said:


> Threw a few things in each pocket to show you .....still could fit more and it actually looks cute all filled and on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179904
> View attachment 4179905
> View attachment 4179906
> View attachment 4179908
> View attachment 4179909


How are u liking it?


----------



## TCB

gr8onteej said:


> Saw this in the 36 size, loved the colors, not the size.  Googled and saw that the regular size was at Neiman Marcus and Dillard’s.  When the good sales happened-sold out.  Thought I was over it but I still found myself looking at the 36. Anyway found this one new on *bay for a good price.  Love it.



Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Saw this in the 36 size, loved the colors, not the size.  Googled and saw that the regular size was at Neiman Marcus and Dillard’s.  When the good sales happened-sold out.  Thought I was over it but I still found myself looking at the 36. Anyway found this one new on *bay for a good price.  Love it.


Swag


----------



## Shelbyrana

Just got today! I’m in love


----------



## faintlymacabre

First outing with the Cooper Shoulder!

The Céline Box is my holiest of HG bags, but I just can't plunk down that much money on a purse with 2 young kiddos. This is a lovely bag that is similar in size, purpose, and minimalist aesthetic. A great stand-in that I love for its own characteristics as well.


----------



## redwood66

Next to last SAS purchases arrived today.  Love these totes, especially the graphite link color.


----------



## inkfade

Finally decided to pull the trigger on a camera bag! Had been drooling over pics of this one for a while. It's quite a bit smaller than what I usually carry, so I'll have to get used to carrying less around. I did have to switch out straps because the one it came with was too short for me to wear crossbody. I'm 5"10 and like for my bags to sit at or a little below my hip.


----------



## carterazo

belle_91 said:


> After about a decade of wanting a coach handbag, I finally bought one at the flagship in NYC 2 days before Christmas!! They were having a surprise additional sale so I got this bag for 140 ish before taxes.
> 
> I can't get over how beautiful and classy this bag is! Sadly not everything in this picture fits in the bag, I cant fit the yellow pouch in with the wallet.  Im thinking of getting a card case in the future.


Very pretty, congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I love Coach gloves, especially the retail gloves made for the boutique stores, they are so detailed and nicely made from very fine materials.
> 
> I sure didn't need another pair but when I saw these listed for sale on Bonanza I couldn't wait to buy them! The color of these gloves is so gorgeous and with such beautiful embellishment, and the price was great and they were my size - so how could I resist? Of course I couldn't!
> 
> I got the Tearose-Embellished Dusty Rose Gloves 86872 DRO for $48.50 (Retail = $165). They are made of Sheep (Lamb Nappa?) Leather and they are so soft! And they "fit me like a glove"!
> 
> Here are the pics are from the auction, aren't they just beautiful?!
> 
> View attachment 4300697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300699
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300703


Love these! I hadn't seen them before. They're lovely. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

AnieB said:


> I saw this when I bought my Brooklyn 28 and put it on a maybe someday list!
> My wonderful husband surprised me with this! She arrived today! And she's my favorite perfect color!!! [emoji3][emoji813]
> ROGUE 25 WITH PRAIRIE RIVETS


Great job, hubby! Congrats on your new bag. It's gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Sunflower Rogue with snakeskin handles. The yellow is a little more muted than this pic shows, but it’s near impossible to capture the accurate color.


Pretty!





TheBlonde said:


> View attachment 4302127
> View attachment 4302128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no plans to purchase again so soon after getting my Mason and then this bag popped up on SAS. It was love at first sight for me and this Prestyn satchel!! Of course I had to try a bunch of charms with it and I think this metal Tea Rose charm is my favorite pairing.


I'd never seen this before. Nicely paired with the fob. Congrats!





TCB said:


> My little accordion cardholder came in today. [emoji813]I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 4302270
> View attachment 4302271


So cute!





Teagaggle said:


> New Coach biker boots of some sort. Got at the Rack. They have tearose charms that can attach on the back but the noise drove me crazy so I removed them.
> View attachment 4302475


Nice boots! The fobs look great for Dinky. [emoji7] 





fabfashionisto said:


> I got this amazing fall 2014 Rhyder 33 color block bag in black pebble and suede.
> 
> I have been lusting over this for a few years! I am so happy to have it and I think it is going to be my favorite for a long time! It is so well made and just exactly my style. this bag is huge and holds so much!
> 
> View attachment 4302633
> View attachment 4302634


Great find!





Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4303508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was traveling a few weeks ago through Munich Airport and I spotted a Coach store in the terminal - needless to say, I had to go in  they are closing this store in April, so everything  throughout the store is 30% off. Since I bought several things and the SA noticed how much I love Coach bags (at some point it was obvious that I knew more about some of the bags than him ), I even got 40% off my entire purchase, plus you get the VAT back (about 19%)...


Awesome haul! Such a good deal, too! Congrats. 





gr8onteej said:


> Saw this in the 36 size, loved the colors, not the size.  Googled and saw that the regular size was at Neiman Marcus and Dillard’s.  When the good sales happened-sold out.  Thought I was over it but I still found myself looking at the 36. Anyway found this one new on *bay for a good price.  Love it.


The colors are so pretty!


----------



## AnieB

Thank you!


carterazo said:


> Great job, hubby! Congrats on your new bag. It's gorgeous!


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> So cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

Just delivered reg Rogue with all over rivets...its a keeper! She'll replace the regular black Rogue in my collection.


----------



## whateve

New to me Bleecker checkbook wallet from 2008. It still smells like leather.


----------



## momofgirls

Teagaggle said:


> Just delivered reg Rogue with all over rivets...its a keeper! She'll replace the regular black Rogue in my collection.
> View attachment 4313429
> View attachment 4313430


The black is so pretty, I prefer the black than the oxblood. Congrats


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Just delivered reg Rogue with all over rivets...its a keeper! She'll replace the regular black Rogue in my collection.
> View attachment 4313429
> View attachment 4313430


I don't remember seeing the rivets model in black before.  Looks great!  I have a first edition black rogue and another black rogue with snake handles.  One of those I'm going to have Chelsea paint something on it for me.  I think it will be the snake handled one as I'd like to leave the first edition rogue alone as it is well....first edition!  You might want to consider that?  Just an idea!


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> I don't remember seeing the rivets model in black before.  Looks great!  I have a first edition black rogue and another black rogue with snake handles.  One of those I'm going to have Chelsea paint something on it for me.  I think it will be the snake handled one as I'd like to leave the first edition rogue alone as it is well....first edition!  You might want to consider that?  Just an idea!


I never remembered seeing this version in black either until it popped up in the sale. It was there then gone.
Good idea for me to ponder, thx!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> I never remembered seeing this version in black either until it popped up in the sale. It was there then gone.
> Good idea for me to ponder, thx!


Love the details. Congrats.


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I don't remember seeing the rivets model in black before.  Looks great!  I have a first edition black rogue and another black rogue with snake handles.  One of those I'm going to have Chelsea paint something on it for me.  I think it will be the snake handled one as I'd like to leave the first edition rogue alone as it is well....first edition!  You might want to consider that?  Just an idea!


I wonder how the painting will come out on pebbled leather.


----------



## CoachCruiser

This sale needs to end!!! Crystal-embellished Nolita with my long gunmetal strap


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4313653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale needs to end!!! Crystal-embellished Nolita with my long gunmetal strap



Ooo this is cute! I was eyeing this one online. Oxblood interior?


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I wonder how the painting will come out on pebbled leather.


I saw she painted a rogue on her Instagram feed.  It looked fine but can't see a real close up.  She noted she really enjoyed painting on such a quality bag.  Then I saw another post of hers a while ago saying she wasn't going to paint on pebbled any more but I think the bag she was working on had more of a shiny coating on it so may have made it hard for the paint to adhere.


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4313653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale needs to end!!! Crystal-embellished Nolita with my long gunmetal strap


So cute! I never would have looked twice at this one. Your photo looks better than the one on the website.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> New to me Bleecker checkbook wallet from 2008. It still smells like leather.


I have this wallet in Ink and in Black but now I wish that I had in in Mahagony!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I have this wallet in Ink and in Black but now I wish that I had in in Mahagony!


It looks a little darker in the picture than it actually is. I think it is British tan. It doesn't match any of my Bleeckers but it is closest to my woven pocket hobo, which I thought was mahogany but really looks like a dark British tan. I think the wine version of the wallet would be beautiful too. I couldn't pass this up - it was only $20 shipped and in much better condition than I expected.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> New to me Bleecker checkbook wallet from 2008. It still smells like leather.



It looks like it was barely used!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Just delivered reg Rogue with all over rivets...its a keeper! She'll replace the regular black Rogue in my collection.
> View attachment 4313429
> View attachment 4313430



So beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Alexa5

Bagmedic said:


> I don't remember seeing the rivets model in black before.  Looks great!  I have a first edition black rogue and another black rogue with snake handles.  One of those I'm going to have Chelsea paint something on it for me.  I think it will be the snake handled one as I'd like to leave the first edition rogue alone as it is well....first edition!  You might want to consider that?  Just an idea!


I am pretty sure she said on fb and insta that she won't do pebbled leather anymore.  She did one and had a lot of issues with it.


----------



## CoachCruiser

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo this is cute! I was eyeing this one online. Oxblood interior?


Yes! Oxblood fabric lining, with 2 credit card slots and a larger (unzipped) pocket on the other side of interior


----------



## CoachCruiser

Satcheldoll said:


> So cute! I never would have looked twice at this one. Your photo looks better than the one on the website.


Thank you! Yes, I don't think the website really does this one justice. It is very pretty and great for the very basic daily essentials (iphone, clunky-ish keys, card holder, chapstick/lipstick, and a slim mirror).


----------



## Bagmedic

Alexa5 said:


> I am pretty sure she said on fb and insta that she won't do pebbled leather anymore.  She did one and had a lot of issues with it.


But I think that was a polished pebbled bag which I think would be more difficult.  Rogue is smoother.


----------



## Alexa5

Bagmedic said:


> But I think that was a polished pebbled bag which I think would be more difficult.  Rogue is smoother.


Someone said that when they were sending in a bag she asked if it was smooth leather, because she won't work on anything else.  You can ask her, but she was clear to ask if it was smooth leather.


----------



## Bagmedic

Alexa5 said:


> Someone said that when they were sending in a bag she asked if it was smooth leather, because she won't work on anything else.  You can ask her, but she was clear to ask if it was smooth leather.


OK!  Thank you!  It has been on the back burner for me for a while so things may have changed.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> New to me Bleecker checkbook wallet from 2008. It still smells like leather.





katev said:


> I have this wallet in Ink and in Black but now I wish that I had in in Mahagony!





whateve said:


> It looks a little darker in the picture than it actually is. I think it is British tan. It doesn't match any of my Bleeckers but it is closest to my woven pocket hobo, which I thought was mahogany but really looks like a dark British tan. I think the wine version of the wallet would be beautiful too. I couldn't pass this up - it was only $20 shipped and in much better condition than I expected.



My new-to-me Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo is supposed to arrive by Saturday night and I am very excited, but I am still unsure about the color. I've been trying to find the bag on Wayback but I have been unsuccessful. I think it came out in Spring/Summer 2008. I've found pics of the bag online in a dark mahogany, but the (poor quality) auction pics for my bag don't look that dark - but maybe it is just the lighting, or the bag is a bit dry and faded.

Maybe I will try calling Coach CS and see if they will tell me the names of the available colors.

As I've said, I have also seen versions of the bag online called "Whiskey" that are a little too dark for British Tan but too light for Mahogany - but like you've said - Whiskey was a Legacy color. So, it's a mystery!

Here's one on ebay that is just called "Brown" and it looks like a dark British Tan:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lega...91bY4S-:sc:USPSPriority!60515!US!-1:rk:4:pf:0

Oh well, I can't wait to see it, I'm sure that I will love it whatever the color. I hope that it rehabs well - and I also hope the winter storm and the holiday don't cause any delays in the deliveries!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4313653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale needs to end!!! Crystal-embellished Nolita with my long gunmetal strap


Gorgeous!! The Nolita is so useful and those embellishments are so pretty!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

katev said:


> My new-to-me Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo is supposed to arrive by Saturday night and I am very excited, but I am still unsure about the color. I've been trying to find the bag on Wayback but I have been unsuccessful. I think it came out in Spring/Summer 2008. I've found pics of the bag online in a dark mahogany, but the (poor quality) auction pics for my bag don't look that dark - but maybe it is just the lighting, or the bag is a bit dry and faded.
> 
> Maybe I will try calling Coach CS and see if they will tell me the names of the available colors.
> 
> As I've said, I have also seen versions of the bag online called "Whiskey" that are a little too dark for British Tan but too light for Mahogany - but like you've said - Whiskey was a Legacy color. So, it's a mystery!
> 
> Here's one on ebay that is just called "Brown" and it looks like a dark British Tan:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lega...91bY4S-:sc:USPSPriority!60515!US!-1:rk:4:pf:0
> 
> Oh well, I can't wait to see it, I'm sure that I will love it whatever the color. I hope that it rehabs well - and I also hope the winter storm and the holiday don't cause any delays in the deliveries!
> 
> View attachment 4314141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314142





whateve said:


> It looks a little darker in the picture than it actually is. I think it is British tan. It doesn't match any of my Bleeckers but it is closest to my woven pocket hobo, which I thought was mahogany but really looks like a dark British tan. I think the wine version of the wallet would be beautiful too. I couldn't pass this up - it was only $20 shipped and in much better condition than I expected.



Hi, katev & whateve! Beautiful Bleecker bags! And great wallet, whateve! 

I was wondering if you’d seen these old threads & if they might be of some help. I believe I only saw ‘Mahogany’ & ‘Metallic’ mentioned in the posts about these bags from 2008. 

Bleeker Leather Woven Pocket Hobo - PICS!

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/6787482/

Woven Mahogany Bleeker Hobo Modeling Pics

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/7057771/


----------



## katev

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, katev & whateve! Beautiful Bleecker bags! And great wallet, whateve!
> 
> I was wondering if you’d seen these old threads & if they might be of some help. I believe I only saw ‘Mahogany’ & ‘Metallic’ mentioned in the posts about these bags from 2008.
> 
> Bleeker Leather Woven Pocket Hobo - PICS!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/6787482/
> 
> Woven Mahogany Bleeker Hobo Modeling Pics
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/7057771/



That is very interesting indeed, thank you! The OP included modeling pics and the bag was definitely called Mahogany but the color is lighter than what I typically think of as mahogany. The bag was only available in mahogany and metallic and another TPFer added a metallic modeling pic to the same thread. Wow, mystery solved!

Modeling Pics:

Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo Mahogany:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/woven-mahogany-bleeker-hobo-modeling-pics.323364/

Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo Metallic:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...hobo-modeling-pics.323364/page-2#post-7066073


----------



## CoachCruiser

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Gorgeous!! The Nolita is so useful and those embellishments are so pretty!


Thank you!!!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> My new-to-me Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo is supposed to arrive by Saturday night and I am very excited, but I am still unsure about the color. I've been trying to find the bag on Wayback but I have been unsuccessful. I think it came out in Spring/Summer 2008. I've found pics of the bag online in a dark mahogany, but the (poor quality) auction pics for my bag don't look that dark - but maybe it is just the lighting, or the bag is a bit dry and faded.
> 
> Maybe I will try calling Coach CS and see if they will tell me the names of the available colors.
> 
> As I've said, I have also seen versions of the bag online called "Whiskey" that are a little too dark for British Tan but too light for Mahogany - but like you've said - Whiskey was a Legacy color. So, it's a mystery!
> 
> Here's one on ebay that is just called "Brown" and it looks like a dark British Tan:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lega...91bY4S-:sc:USPSPriority!60515!US!-1:rk:4:pf:0
> 
> Oh well, I can't wait to see it, I'm sure that I will love it whatever the color. I hope that it rehabs well - and I also hope the winter storm and the holiday don't cause any delays in the deliveries!
> 
> View attachment 4314141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314142





theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, katev & whateve! Beautiful Bleecker bags! And great wallet, whateve!
> 
> I was wondering if you’d seen these old threads & if they might be of some help. I believe I only saw ‘Mahogany’ & ‘Metallic’ mentioned in the posts about these bags from 2008.
> 
> Bleeker Leather Woven Pocket Hobo - PICS!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/6787482/
> 
> Woven Mahogany Bleeker Hobo Modeling Pics
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/7057771/





katev said:


> That is very interesting indeed, thank you! The OP included modeling pics and the bag was definitely called Mahogany but the color is lighter than what I typically think of as mahogany. The bag was only available in mahogany and metallic and another TPFer added a metallic modeling pic to the same thread. Wow, mystery solved!
> 
> Modeling Pics:
> 
> Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo Mahogany:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/woven-mahogany-bleeker-hobo-modeling-pics.323364/
> 
> Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo Metallic:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...hobo-modeling-pics.323364/page-2#post-7066073


Thank you!
I think I did the same forum search when I got mine and decided it had to be mahogany. It wouldn't be the first time Coach used the same color name to describe completely different colors. The color of mine is very close to Legacy cognac, but not as red.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

I believe this is my first time posting in this thread, I feel like Christmas all over again, LOL
Purchased from the same awesome seller.

Tossed Laser Lindsay 19624



Canvas Horse and Carriage Taxi Tote 35337M



Hamptons Vintage Leather Lindsay 12475



Madison Pinnacle Pebbled Leather Lily 22330


----------



## Teagaggle

Outlet score today!


----------



## katev

Teagaggle said:


> Outlet score today!
> View attachment 4314598



Wow! May I ask how much cost from the outlet? I've got a Christmas gift card burning a hole in my (Coach) wallet!

Is that the full-size rogue or the 25? Just beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

katev said:


> Wow! May I ask how much cost from the outlet? I've got a Christmas gift card burning a hole in my (Coach) wallet!
> 
> Is that the full-size rogue or the 25? Just beautiful!


It was $497 (50% off retail) plus another 20%. It is a small outlet & the SA said this was the only retail bag they had. They typically get very little in the way of FP deletes. This is the regular size. It didn't have the FP 1941 store tag or a dust bag but I'm okay with that in this case.
I'm unsure if this was just a one-off for this store or if it's the beginning of the full price deletes starting to hit the outlets.


----------



## couchette

Super bummed with my new Beechwood Shoulderbag Rogue  (darn strap won’t stay on my shoulder !) . I just got my Tearose Beechwood charm and the plan was to put on the Rogue.  I think it goes well with my new Brookyln 28 what do you all think?


----------



## belle_91

musiclover said:


> Twins on your rose Dinky!  I love mine.  I use the gold Dinky chain instead.
> View attachment 4300201


I was thinking of getting this chain for my bag, does it match the brass hardware well? Ive only seen the chain online.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> New to me Bleecker checkbook wallet from 2008. It still smells like leather.


This is very pretty! I love wallets with a  bright interior.


----------



## Cristian Radis Yosepa

My latest coach, trail bag selena, love how this could go casual or dinner date [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cristian Radis Yosepa said:


> My latest coach, trail bag selena, love how this could go casual or dinner date [emoji4]


I love how you put a scarf on the handle.  It completely changes the vibe of this bag!!


----------



## Cristian Radis Yosepa

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how you put a scarf on the handle.  It completely changes the vibe of this bag!!


Thank you dear, i love to dress up my bag while i protect the handle coz it is glovetanned leather easy to scratch...


----------



## Bagmedic

Cristian Radis Yosepa said:


> My latest coach, trail bag selena, love how this could go casual or dinner date [emoji4]


I like the details on this one.  I think it takes it to a new level.


----------



## AubergineSally

Ordered this from the outlet sale on January 15 and it arrived today. Zebra print reversible city tote in coated canvas, $86.25 plus tax. I love zebra print and I am  very pleased with this bag and the story patch pouch that comes with it.


----------



## LaVisioneer

couchette said:


> Super bummed with my new Beechwood Shoulderbag Rogue  (darn strap won’t stay on my shoulder !) . I just got my Tearose Beechwood charm and the plan was to put on the Rogue.  I think it goes well with my new Brookyln 28 what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314684
> View attachment 4314685



I have been eyeing this charm and I finally caved and ordered it. Whoopsy. But it looks awesome on your bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

AubergineSally said:


> Ordered this from the outlet sale on January 15 and it arrived today. Zebra print reversible city tote in coated canvas, $86.25 plus tax. I love zebra print and I am  very pleased with this bag and the story patch pouch that comes with it.



That’s cute! Does it have a zipper
top closure?


----------



## AubergineSally

BeachBagGal said:


> That’s cute! Does it have a zipper
> top closure?



No zipper, just a wide open tote.


----------



## musiclover

belle_91 said:


> I was thinking of getting this chain for my bag, does it match the brass hardware well? Ive only seen the chain online.


Hi belle, I’m sorry to be so late in getting back to you.

I think it’s a very pretty chain but more of a “matte” finish than shiny. It’s not a perfect match for the brass hardware from earlier bags.  But I think it suits our Rose Dinky very well as the chain seems to pick up on the pink glow from the leather. 

The Dinky is tiny for me.  My daily bag is usually a Speedy, alternating with my Coach Rogue, Borough or Charlie, all in the regular/medium size. 

Right now I’m using the Dinky as an evening bag. I only put my LV cles, iPhone 6 and slim perfume and lipstick in it. DH has to carry the keys.  

I also have a Dinky 24 which is better for me but I couldn’t resist the Rose colour.


----------



## Chihua5

Finally using my Xmas presents, Sage Cooper and sequin charm


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It looks a little darker in the picture than it actually is. I think it is British tan. It doesn't match any of my Bleeckers but it is closest to my woven pocket hobo, which I thought was mahogany but really looks like a dark British tan. I think the wine version of the wallet would be beautiful too. I couldn't pass this up - it was only $20 shipped and in much better condition than I expected.





katev said:


> My new-to-me Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo is supposed to arrive by Saturday night and I am very excited, but I am still unsure about the color. I've been trying to find the bag on Wayback but I have been unsuccessful. I think it came out in Spring/Summer 2008. I've found pics of the bag online in a dark mahogany, but the (poor quality) auction pics for my bag don't look that dark - but maybe it is just the lighting, or the bag is a bit dry and faded.
> 
> Maybe I will try calling Coach CS and see if they will tell me the names of the available colors.
> 
> As I've said, I have also seen versions of the bag online called "Whiskey" that are a little too dark for British Tan but too light for Mahogany - but like you've said - Whiskey was a Legacy color. So, it's a mystery!
> 
> Here's one on ebay that is just called "Brown" and it looks like a dark British Tan:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lega...91bY4S-:sc:USPSPriority!60515!US!-1:rk:4:pf:0
> 
> Oh well, I can't wait to see it, I'm sure that I will love it whatever the color. I hope that it rehabs well - and I also hope the winter storm and the holiday don't cause any delays in the deliveries!
> 
> View attachment 4314141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314142





theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, katev & whateve! Beautiful Bleecker bags! And great wallet, whateve!
> 
> I was wondering if you’d seen these old threads & if they might be of some help. I believe I only saw ‘Mahogany’ & ‘Metallic’ mentioned in the posts about these bags from 2008.
> 
> Bleeker Leather Woven Pocket Hobo - PICS!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/6787482/
> 
> Woven Mahogany Bleeker Hobo Modeling Pics
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/7057771/



BTW, I've finally found the Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo 12378 on the Wayback Machine from August and September 2008. I am now able to confirm that it only came in Mahogany ($458) and Metallic ($558). The Mahogany bag is made of leather trimmed with nappa, and the metallic bag is made of "Cuban Leather" (whatever that is?!") Thanks again for all the help and see the screen shots below.

Coach also made a woven, slim envelope wallet as an accessory for these bags.


----------



## Syren

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4316206
> 
> 
> Finally using my Xmas presents, Sage Cooper and sequin charm



They look great together!  I love when bags have the D ring just for charms [emoji1]


----------



## LaVisioneer

Right! Coach should use photos like these for ads instead. @Chihua5 's photo makes me want both of these so bad..... darn bag ban...



Syren said:


> They look great together!  I love when bags have the D ring just for charms [emoji1]


----------



## tealocean

WishingonaCoach said:


> I believe this is my first time posting in this thread, I feel like Christmas all over again, LOL
> Purchased from the same awesome seller.
> 
> Tossed Laser Lindsay 19624
> View attachment 4314564
> 
> 
> Canvas Horse and Carriage Taxi Tote 35337M
> View attachment 4314566
> 
> 
> Hamptons Vintage Leather Lindsay 12475
> View attachment 4314568
> 
> 
> Madison Pinnacle Pebbled Leather Lily 22330
> View attachment 4314569


So fun! I saw your other post. Congrats! You got some great deals!


----------



## tealocean

couchette said:


> Super bummed with my new Beechwood Shoulderbag Rogue  (darn strap won’t stay on my shoulder !) . I just got my Tearose Beechwood charm and the plan was to put on the Rogue.  I think it goes well with my new Brookyln 28 what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314684
> View attachment 4314685


Your charm is beautiful against the black leather! I love the contrast.


----------



## tealocean

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4316206
> 
> 
> Finally using my Xmas presents, Sage Cooper and sequin charm


Beautiful! Love the colors on both the bag and charm!


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> Right! Coach should use photos like these for ads instead. @Chihua5 's photo makes me want both of these so bad..... darn bag ban...



They really need to up their photo game!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I took advantage of the sales.....My purchases for winter, spring and summer (the pink wristlet and pouch were a gift from the SA, she is so nice!)  I am all set for a while now!


----------



## Bagmedic

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> I took advantage of the sales.....My purchases for winter, spring and summer (the pink wristlet and pouch were a gift from the SA, she is so nice!)  I am all set for a while now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317540
> View attachment 4317541
> View attachment 4317542


Is your chalk tea rose clutch the one that is on sale?  There are two versions on the website.  I think the one on sale has red edgepaint?


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Bagmedic said:


> Is your chalk tea rose clutch the one that is on sale?  There are two versions on the website.  I think the one on sale has red edgepaint?


Yes, it was half price, it has red edgepaint and light saddle (or something similar) interior.


----------



## couchette

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> I took advantage of the sales.....My purchases for winter, spring and summer (the pink wristlet and pouch were a gift from the SA, she is so nice!)  I am all set for a while now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317540
> View attachment 4317541
> View attachment 4317542


LOVE all your purchases well done!!


----------



## Melodyjj

Rogue Tote


----------



## Bagmedic

Melodyjj said:


> Rogue Tote


Looks like you got a good one!  I really wish they didn't sew in the pouch on the later models.  I think it ruins one entire side where you can't see the pretty lining.  I purchased two in this SAS and got the beechwood and iced pink that both have floral lining.  That pouch just ruins it and you can't take it off w/o ruining the bag.  I could probably take to a cobbler to remove and resew the strap on but don't want to risk it.  I wish it snapped on or something so you can take it out.


----------



## carterazo

WishingonaCoach said:


> I believe this is my first time posting in this thread, I feel like Christmas all over again, LOL
> Purchased from the same awesome seller.
> 
> Tossed Laser Lindsay 19624
> View attachment 4314564
> 
> 
> Canvas Horse and Carriage Taxi Tote 35337M
> View attachment 4314566
> 
> 
> Hamptons Vintage Leather Lindsay 12475
> View attachment 4314568
> 
> 
> Madison Pinnacle Pebbled Leather Lily 22330
> View attachment 4314569


Awesome haul,  congrats! I loooove Lily!  She's so pretty!





Teagaggle said:


> Outlet score today!
> View attachment 4314598


What a great find!





Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4316206
> 
> 
> Finally using my Xmas presents, Sage Cooper and sequin charm


Sweet! Love them both! 





Chicagogirl2005 said:


> I took advantage of the sales.....My purchases for winter, spring and summer (the pink wristlet and pouch were a gift from the SA, she is so nice!)  I am all set for a while now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317540
> View attachment 4317541
> View attachment 4317542


Girl, you went to town! Congrats on all those fabulous finds! Love all the colors , styles and sizes. Twins on the sweet tearose clutch.





Melodyjj said:


> Rogue Tote


So classy! Congrats!


----------



## Melodyjj

Bagmedic said:


> Looks like you got a good one!  I really wish they didn't sew in the pouch on the later models.  I think it ruins one entire side where you can't see the pretty lining.  I purchased two in this SAS and got the beechwood and iced pink that both have floral lining.  That pouch just ruins it and you can't take it off w/o ruining the bag.  I could probably take to a cobbler to remove and resew the strap on but don't want to risk it.  I wish it snapped on or something so you can take it out.


I own Market Tote with the same cotton pouch design. So I'm used to its functionality. But I agree that it ruins the look. Who doesn't love the beautiful leather interior. Hope Coach can hear you and come up with new design for Rogue Tote. I think Rogue Tote looks and feels quality. Even though I'm not a huge Tote person, I still want to add more to my bag collection.


----------



## Bagmedic

Melodyjj said:


> I own Market Tote with the same cotton pouch design. So I'm used to its functionality. But I agree that it ruins the look. Who doesn't love the beautiful leather interior. Hope Coach can hear you and come up with new design for Rogue Tote. I think Rogue Tote looks and feels quality. Even though I'm not a huge Tote person, I still want to add more to my bag collection.


I wasn't a tote fan and had some cheap utilitarian totes I'd grab when needed and then a SA from my outlet called me with a returned Rogue Tote in heather grey.  It was pricey for what I would pay for totes which means they get beat up and dirty but I decided to go look at it.  I took it home and that was it.....I love the rogue tote but only at half price or better !):


----------



## eleanors36

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4316206
> 
> 
> Finally using my Xmas presents, Sage Cooper and sequin charm


How do you like this bag, C?  Looks very pretty!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> Looks like you got a good one!  I really wish they didn't sew in the pouch on the later models.  I think it ruins one entire side where you can't see the pretty lining.  I purchased two in this SAS and got the beechwood and iced pink that both have floral lining.  That pouch just ruins it and you can't take it off w/o ruining the bag.  I could probably take to a cobbler to remove and resew the strap on but don't want to risk it.  I wish it snapped on or something so you can take it out.


LOL, I have one of the earlier models without the sewn in side pocket and really wish I had it! I need quick phone access instead of having to dig around for it!


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> LOL, I have one of the earlier models without the sewn in side pocket and really wish I had it! I need quick phone access instead of having to dig around for it!


I am a fan of the sewn in pocket also. I have two & both have them. I use a felt insert so that covers up a lot of the interior anyway.


----------



## Narnanz

I dont know if this product from a online store in NZ can be sent to the US...But Catch of the day in NZ has a elvis tote for sale.
www.catchoftheday.co.nz and search for coach handbags.


----------



## TCB

Narnanz said:


> I dont know if this product from a online store in NZ can be sent to the US...But Catch of the day in NZ has a elvis tote for sale.
> www.catchoftheday.co.nz and search for coach handbags.


This is a great one. I have this, and it's super cute and a great tote!!!!


----------



## 504Crystal

Got this one on ebay and it came in today. The seller’s pics weren’t all that great imo but the serial numbers all check out.  I didn’t even need to soak it!! I might soak it anyway just to straighten the trim out, the bottom corners are all a bit warped. I ordered a few new purse puffs too lol. I didn’t realize how ratty these looked until I snapped these pics   Overall, I’m super excited about how well she cleaned up ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shoes+handbags

504Crystal said:


> Got this one on ebay and it came in today. The seller’s pics weren’t all that great imo but the serial numbers all check out.  I didn’t even need to soak it!! I might soak it anyway just to straighten the trim out, the bottom corners are all a bit warped. I ordered a few new purse puffs too lol. I didn’t realize how ratty these looked until I snapped these pics   Overall, I’m super excited about how well she cleaned up [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Fantastic job!


----------



## 504Crystal

shoes+handbags said:


> Fantastic job!



Thank you! I’ve been dealing with an issue with an ebay seller who sold me a replica Coach Willis bag and I’ve FINALLY got the return shipping label to send this bag back. I’m SURE he’s going to try and sell it again...I did an extensive rehab/restoration on that bag. If I see it, I'm reporting it every time! After going through that....it feels great to have an authentic Willis in my possession. I have a brown one on the way also!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Girl, you went to town! Congrats on all those fabulous finds! Love all the colors , styles and sizes. Twins on the sweet tearose clutch.

Hi Carterazo, I sure did  and I am loving them all. Luckily I don't like any of the new stuff I've seen so far, so I am not tempted to buy any more....


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

couchette said:


> LOVE all your purchases well done!!


Thanks couchette


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4313653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale needs to end!!! Crystal-embellished Nolita with my long gunmetal strap


Hi CoachCruiser, how did you take the small chain off? On one side it's attached to the bag... Or did you attach the long strap as an extension to the short one ?
I almost returned it because the short strap is not removable, but then I saw your post, so maybe there is a solution to it?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> Hi CoachCruiser, how did you take the small chain off? On one side it's attached to the bag... Or did you attach the long strap as an extension to the short one ?
> I almost returned it because the short strap is not removable, but then I saw your post, so maybe there is a solution to it?


Hi!
I just tucked the shorter chain into the bag, and zipped it up until just before the entrance of the chain, if that makes sense, and then I just attached my long chain to both sides of the Nolita. It doesn’t bother me that the shorter chain can’t be removed, because it tucks in very easily to the pouchette part of the bag, and doesn’t really take up any extra bulk inside. I hope this helps!


----------



## TCB

After houseof999 posted a pic of a bag with this as an accessory, I started digging for this cute coin purse! I hope you don't mind, houseof999, I wasn't trying to copy you down to the color, but this one was available on Ebay and I got it! And I do love yours! So I am happy with it.  Here is my new to me little coin purse.  Thank you for indirectly enabling me


----------



## houseof999

TCB said:


> After houseof999 posted a pic of a bag with this as an accessory, I started digging for this cute coin purse! I hope you don't mind, houseof999, I wasn't trying to copy you down to the color, but this one was available on Ebay and I got it! And I do love yours! So I am happy with it.  Here is my new to me little coin purse. [emoji2] Thank you for indirectly enabling me [emoji3]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319500


Hahahaha you are hilarious! Coach made that coin purse for a lot of people to carry! Buy what YOU love and carry what you love! I copied @whateve after seeing her Preston. I love the charm she uses on her bag which is a perfect matching blue starfish. I don't want to copy her either but apparently Coach didn't make any other charms in that blue color. [emoji3525]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Hahahaha you are hilarious! Coach made that coin purse for a lot of people to carry! Buy what YOU love and carry what you love! I copied @whateve after seeing her Preston. I love the charm she uses on her bag which is a perfect matching blue starfish. I don't want to copy her either but apparently Coach didn't make any other charms in that blue color. [emoji3525]


If you see the charm, you need to get it. I love it when they look like they were made for each other.


----------



## TCB

houseof999 said:


> Hahahaha you are hilarious! Coach made that coin purse for a lot of people to carry! Buy what YOU love and carry what you love! I copied @whateve after seeing her Preston. I love the charm she uses on her bag which is a perfect matching blue starfish. I don't want to copy her either but apparently Coach didn't make any other charms in that blue color. [emoji3525]


 Thanks, houseof999. You know what I mean, I just didn't want to look like a SWF  LOL!!!!
I just wanted to put it out there. But you're right. Dang, y'all keep showing stuff, so I'm gonna keep buying LOL  
Just kidding.

Not really.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> If you see the charm, you need to get it. I love it when they look like they were made for each other.


I'm cheap. I don't want to pay more than $20. Lol.


----------



## michellelb1

My first Coach purchase in a long time, Metallic Blue Rogue 25, that I paired with a tea rose tooling strap.


----------



## TCB

michellelb1 said:


> My first Coach purchase in a long time, Metallic Blue Rogue 25, that I paired with a tea rose tooling strap.


This is gorgeous.  I love anything metallic.


----------



## TCB

From the latest FOS.


----------



## michellelb1

TCB said:


> This is gorgeous.  I love anything metallic.


Thanks! I didn’t have a store near me with it in stock so I ordered it online hoping I would love the color and I do!


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

Just gonna leave these here....[emoji76]


----------



## glittermaven

KYPurseFanatic said:


> Just gonna leave these here....[emoji76]
> View attachment 4320765


These are adorable! Do you know when this collection comes out officially?


----------



## BeachBagGal

KYPurseFanatic said:


> Just gonna leave these here....[emoji76]
> View attachment 4320765



[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Really?!?


----------



## katev

KYPurseFanatic said:


> Just gonna leave these here....[emoji76]
> View attachment 4320765



OMG, I love Thumper!


----------



## LaVisioneer

KYPurseFanatic said:


> Just gonna leave these here....[emoji76]
> View attachment 4320765



Ahh! So cute! Did you get these in the regular Coach store?


----------



## KYPurseFanatic

glittermaven said:


> These are adorable! Do you know when this collection comes out officially?



I believe it’s the February floorset. These are the only things available as of right now.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I just received this in the mail, to keep my black 36 company! I love these big guys. 

Dark Denim with snakeskin trim Rogue 36

It came from another Canadian store, since coach refuses to ship products with exotic leather over the border (makes no sense to me when the stores can have the product, but whatever). Thankfully, it's in good shape!

I only wish the suede was a cooler colour to go with the dark hardware and grey snake. Burgundy would have looked perfect. I wonder why they went with the yellow?

In any case, I'm happy to have this. I just love 36s!


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> I just received this in the mail, to keep my black 36 company! I love these big guys.
> 
> Dark Denim with snakeskin trim Rogue 36
> 
> It came from another Canadian store, since coach refuses to ship products with exotic leather over the border (makes no sense to me when the stores can have the product, but whatever). Thankfully, it's in good shape!
> 
> I only wish the suede was a cooler colour to go with the dark hardware and grey snake. Burgundy would have looked perfect. I wonder why they went with the yellow?
> 
> In any case, I'm happy to have this. I just love 36s!


Congrats!  This is the one I want to add to my 36 collection but waiting for it to hit an outlet price!  It seems like the used this honey suede color on most the earlier rogues.  I love the tangerine color on the saddle rogue 36 I have with the snake handle.  At first I thought it was kind of bright but learned to love it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> Congrats!  This is the one I want to add to my 36 collection but waiting for it to hit an outlet price!  It seems like the used this honey suede color on most the earlier rogues.  I love the tangerine color on the saddle rogue 36 I have with the snake handle.  At first I thought it was kind of bright but learned to love it!


This reignited my lust for a Made to Order Rogue again, but then what is the point if they won't let me use exotic trim? Disappointing.

I've actually wanted a grey with orange lining for the longest time, but plain black handles leave a little something to be desired (and the honey contrast stitch would clash with orange), so I never went for it.

I never realized the suede in the Saddle was not also honey coloured!


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> This reignited my lust for a Made to Order Rogue again, but then what is the point if they won't let me use exotic trim? Disappointing.
> 
> I've actually wanted a grey with orange lining for the longest time, but plain black handles leave a little something to be desired (and the honey contrast stitch would clash with orange), so I never went for it.
> 
> I never realized the suede in the Saddle was not also honey coloured!


There were two versions - one with a snake handle and one without.  I know the snake handled version is the tangerine color but not sure on the one with the regular handles.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Best purchase ever. In great condition and the price was amazing. 
Sweet Caroline!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

faintlymacabre said:


> I just received this in the mail, to keep my black 36 company! I love these big guys.
> 
> Dark Denim with snakeskin trim Rogue 36
> 
> It came from another Canadian store, since coach refuses to ship products with exotic leather over the border (makes no sense to me when the stores can have the product, but whatever). Thankfully, it's in good shape!
> 
> I only wish the suede was a cooler colour to go with the dark hardware and grey snake. Burgundy would have looked perfect. I wonder why they went with the yellow?
> 
> In any case, I'm happy to have this. I just love 36s!


Love


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Congrats!  This is the one I want to add to my 36 collection but waiting for it to hit an outlet price!  It seems like the used this honey suede color on most the earlier rogues.  I love the tangerine color on the saddle rogue 36 I have with the snake handle.  At first I thought it was kind of bright but learned to love it!


I am waiting with you


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am waiting with you


I called an outlet today and it is still showing as half price so we will wait some more....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I called an outlet today and it is still showing as half price so we will wait some more....


Wait it out


----------



## shillinggirl88

faintlymacabre said:


> I just received this in the mail, to keep my black 36 company! I love these big guys.
> 
> Dark Denim with snakeskin trim Rogue 36
> 
> It came from another Canadian store, since coach refuses to ship products with exotic leather over the border (makes no sense to me when the stores can have the product, but whatever). Thankfully, it's in good shape!
> 
> I only wish the suede was a cooler colour to go with the dark hardware and grey snake. Burgundy would have looked perfect. I wonder why they went with the yellow?
> 
> In any case, I'm happy to have this. I just love 36s!


GORGEOUS!  Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best purchase ever. In great condition and the price was amazing.
> Sweet Caroline!



[emoji91]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love


Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another sweet fine


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Another sweet fine


Wow, you got 2 great finds! Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Wow, you got 2 great finds! Enjoy!


A few more coming❤️


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A few more coming❤️


You've been busy!  Sounds like being laid up with your back is hurting your wallet ):


----------



## Bagmedic

My honey suede Ace satchel arrived today!  I am very pleased with the condition!  The seller made it sound like it was terribly dirty with bad denim transfer marks but it really isn't that bad!  The handles are definitely dirty but on the underside and not sure how you can prevent that since they are suede.  There is a small area on the lower right front of the bag and then another one on the back but overall, I'd say the bag is in Good condition and not Poor and venturing on Very Good.  I'll see what I can do for cleaning and decide if I want to send out to have professionally cleaned.  I felt the price of the bag was a great deal to then maybe invest in a good cleaning.  I think they can bring this one back to like new condition!

The bag is soft so it tends to slouch more.  I don't normally use a shaper but may on this one just to keep its shape a little more.


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> My honey suede Ace satchel arrived today!  I am very pleased with the condition!  The seller made it sound like it was terribly dirty with bad denim transfer marks but it really isn't that bad!  The handles are definitely dirty but on the underside and not sure how you can prevent that since they are suede.  There is a small area on the lower right front of the bag and then another one on the back but overall, I'd say the bag is in Good condition and not Poor and venturing on Very Good.  I'll see what I can do for cleaning and decide if I want to send out to have professionally cleaned.  I felt the price of the bag was a great deal to then maybe invest in a good cleaning.  I think they can bring this one back to like new condition!
> 
> The bag is soft so it tends to slouch more.  I don't normally use a shaper but may on this one just to keep its shape a little more.
> 
> View attachment 4322486
> View attachment 4322487


Based on my experience, I wouldn't buy Kiwi suede cleaner. It left rings on the suede. I think soapy water or vinegar is safer. You can use a suede brush or a nail brush or a light sanding block, but if you do make sure you don't use any sandpaper that is colored. Sometimes lightly sanding is enough to remove surface stains.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> You've been busy!  Sounds like being laid up with your back is hurting your wallet ):


Lolololol Yep


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololol Yep


Can't wait to see your other gems!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> Based on my experience, I wouldn't buy Kiwi suede cleaner. It left rings on the suede. I think soapy water or vinegar is safer. You can use a suede brush or a nail brush or a light sanding block, but if you do make sure you don't use any sandpaper that is colored. Sometimes lightly sanding is enough to remove surface stains.


Thanks, Whateve!  I have a suede brush like the one the woman who had the Gucci nubuck bag in her YouTube video.  I'm going to try that first and see how it goes.  The handles are probably not going to clean up well as they not only see dirt but the oils from your hands absorbing in to the suede.  At least it is the bottom of them that shows the dirt so only I will know it is there!


----------



## ZaiGk

Ireiki4u said:


> My rose gold rogue just arrived, it’s beautiful... it matches my new IPhone XS!
> View attachment 4299937
> View attachment 4299939
> View attachment 4299941
> View attachment 4299940


It’s absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> My honey suede Ace satchel arrived today!  I am very pleased with the condition!  The seller made it sound like it was terribly dirty with bad denim transfer marks but it really isn't that bad!  The handles are definitely dirty but on the underside and not sure how you can prevent that since they are suede.  There is a small area on the lower right front of the bag and then another one on the back but overall, I'd say the bag is in Good condition and not Poor and venturing on Very Good.  I'll see what I can do for cleaning and decide if I want to send out to have professionally cleaned.  I felt the price of the bag was a great deal to then maybe invest in a good cleaning.  I think they can bring this one back to like new condition!
> 
> The bag is soft so it tends to slouch more.  I don't normally use a shaper but may on this one just to keep its shape a little more.
> 
> View attachment 4322486
> View attachment 4322487



Wow so cool!  I love the honey suede color!  I think honey is the color suede inside my black rogue and honestly it’s my fav part of the bag [emoji1]

It looks great in this style and I agree, looks better than described. I tend to describe my bags worse than they are when selling so the buyer tends to be surprised when they receive it. I’d rather that than the opposite and it’s worse than they expected [emoji23]


----------



## Sarah03

Bagmedic said:


> My honey suede Ace satchel arrived today!  I am very pleased with the condition!  The seller made it sound like it was terribly dirty with bad denim transfer marks but it really isn't that bad!  The handles are definitely dirty but on the underside and not sure how you can prevent that since they are suede.  There is a small area on the lower right front of the bag and then another one on the back but overall, I'd say the bag is in Good condition and not Poor and venturing on Very Good.  I'll see what I can do for cleaning and decide if I want to send out to have professionally cleaned.  I felt the price of the bag was a great deal to then maybe invest in a good cleaning.  I think they can bring this one back to like new condition!
> 
> The bag is soft so it tends to slouch more.  I don't normally use a shaper but may on this one just to keep its shape a little more.
> 
> View attachment 4322486
> View attachment 4322487



This is sooo pretty! Keep us posted on your Suede cleaning adventures!


----------



## SEWDimples

KYPurseFanatic said:


> Just gonna leave these here....[emoji76]
> View attachment 4320765


I love them. Today, my SA showed me so many bags in their special book. There was a picture of the Dumbo hand tag. Also, there were pictures of the top handle kisslock bag and I really cute one with the Dalmatians on it. Also, there is a crossbody/should kisslock bag. Also, a picture of the Dumbo barrel bag was in the book.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> I just received this in the mail, to keep my black 36 company! I love these big guys.
> 
> Dark Denim with snakeskin trim Rogue 36
> 
> It came from another Canadian store, since coach refuses to ship products with exotic leather over the border (makes no sense to me when the stores can have the product, but whatever). Thankfully, it's in good shape!
> 
> I only wish the suede was a cooler colour to go with the dark hardware and grey snake. Burgundy would have looked perfect. I wonder why they went with the yellow?
> 
> In any case, I'm happy to have this. I just love 36s!


Congrats! I love Rogue 36 and would be so happy to add this one to my collection. I might sell my 1941 Saddle color Rogue 36 to purchase this one.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am waiting with you


Me too.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> My honey suede Ace satchel arrived today!  I am very pleased with the condition!  The seller made it sound like it was terribly dirty with bad denim transfer marks but it really isn't that bad!  The handles are definitely dirty but on the underside and not sure how you can prevent that since they are suede.  There is a small area on the lower right front of the bag and then another one on the back but overall, I'd say the bag is in Good condition and not Poor and venturing on Very Good.  I'll see what I can do for cleaning and decide if I want to send out to have professionally cleaned.  I felt the price of the bag was a great deal to then maybe invest in a good cleaning.  I think they can bring this one back to like new condition!
> 
> The bag is soft so it tends to slouch more.  I don't normally use a shaper but may on this one just to keep its shape a little more.
> 
> View attachment 4322486
> View attachment 4322487


I might buy a shaper for my black pebbled leather Ace 28. Keep me posted.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> There were two versions - one with a snake handle and one without.  I know the snake handled version is the tangerine color but not sure on the one with the regular handles.


Here's a picture of the interior suede on my 1941 Saddle Rogue 36.

Without flash it looks tangerine.


With flash


----------



## Melodyjj

Coach & Rodarte Courier Bag. I've been looking for a bag that can carry my essentials, more roomy than Saddle 23 and Dinky. I was debating between Courier and Page 27, and ended up with Courier. I love the pebble leather of Page 27 and tea rose details but the strap length is too short. Size comparable with Dakotah Messenger Bag.


----------



## whateve

Melodyjj said:


> Coach & Rodarte Courier Bag. I've been looking for a bag that can carry my essentials, more roomy than Saddle 23 and Dinky. I was debating between Courier and Page 27, and ended up with Courier. I love the pebble leather of Page 27 and tea rose details but the strap length is too short. Size comparable with Dakotah Messenger Bag.


Congratulations! I don't know why I always assumed this bag was much bigger than Dakotah.


----------



## Melodyjj

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I don't know why I always assumed this bag was much bigger than Dakotah.


Thanks! I think Dakotah carries more than Courier, majorly because of pebble leather.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Melodyjj said:


> Coach & Rodarte Courier Bag. I've been looking for a bag that can carry my essentials, more roomy than Saddle 23 and Dinky. I was debating between Courier and Page 27, and ended up with Courier. I love the pebble leather of Page 27 and tea rose details but the strap length is too short. Size comparable with Dakotah Messenger Bag.



Oh, I really like this! The color-blocking is sophisticated!


----------



## laurenrr

Melodyjj said:


> Coach & Rodarte Courier Bag. I've been looking for a bag that can carry my essentials, more roomy than Saddle 23 and Dinky. I was debating between Courier and Page 27, and ended up with Courier. I love the pebble leather of Page 27 and tea rose details but the strap length is too short. Size comparable with Dakotah Messenger Bag.


i love this!!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a picture of the interior suede on my 1941 Saddle Rogue 36.
> 
> Without flash it looks tangerine.
> View attachment 4325287
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 4325288


It is hard to tell in the photos but the color IRL is definitely brighter than the honey suede Coach used on a lot of the bags.  I love the tangerine, actually!  I was just talking to my SA tonight about it.


----------



## katev

I stopped at the outlet in Aurora, IL today and I've posted some photos of their stock at these links:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-70#post-32875180

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-70#post-32875188

All I bought was this cute little piggy (F66907 GD DN8) for $45.


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> I stopped at the outlet in Aurora, IL today and I've posted some photos of their stock at these links:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-70#post-32875180
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-70#post-32875188
> 
> All I bought was this cute little piggy (F66907 GD DN8) for $45.
> 
> View attachment 4325467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325468
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325469


So adorable!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Bought my first Coach FP bag in the Holiday Sale (50% off)! It was the Kitt Messenger in Cypress (a dark green). Super beautiful bag, but I returned it because I stupidly didn't try my stuff in it and it was too small!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I stopped at the outlet in Aurora, IL today and I've posted some photos of their stock at these links:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-70#post-32875180
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-70#post-32875188
> 
> All I bought was this cute little piggy (F66907 GD DN8) for $45.
> 
> View attachment 4325467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325468
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325469



SO cute!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I love me some Madison.

Ms. MSB


----------



## Crystice

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love me some Madison.
> 
> Ms. MSB


That’s beautiful! The leather on those are silky, do you know what kind of leather that is?


----------



## Pincurls

Abby duffle in the color Flax.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Parker Shoulder bag 2009...got it from the Sallys today...put my gear into it....using it tommorow.
Such beautiful leather.


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

Just had a brilliant few weeks looking at the Coach UK sale.....some pics. Bargains are insane with the extra 20% off. Too good to ignore. Apart from Viper pouch which was FP. I'm now getting the Duffle 20 in light turquoise - not 100% sure of the colour till I see it though.


----------



## Newpurselove

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Just had a brilliant few weeks looking at the Coach UK sale.....some pics. Bargains are insane with the extra 20% off. Too good to ignore. Apart from Viper pouch which was FP. I'm now getting the Duffle 20 in light turquoise - not 100% sure of the colour till I see it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327725
> View attachment 4327726
> View attachment 4327727
> View attachment 4327729
> View attachment 4327730
> View attachment 4327732
> View attachment 4327733



I returned the tattoo dinky 24 because I couldn't keep every sale bag but I love it. May end up repurchasing that one if it ends up being more than 50% off. Enjoy your new beauties


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

Hi - the 24 tattoo is only £198 on Coggles.com. Could not believe that price. Its a great site but does cost you for any returns. G


----------



## zjones

Mickey T-shirt from the latest FOS, Rexy tape T-shirt, and one of the really bright limited edition sneaker pairs. Forgive the wrinkles,.I hadn't washed them yet.


----------



## Satcheldoll

zjones said:


> Mickey T-shirt from the latest FOS, Rexy tape T-shirt, and one of the really bright limited edition sneaker pairs. Forgive the wrinkles,.I hadn't washed them yet.
> 
> View attachment 4327794
> View attachment 4327795
> View attachment 4327796
> View attachment 4327797
> View attachment 4327798
> View attachment 4327799


I really love those sneakers! I'm trying to decide which pair to put on my wishlist.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Added this awesome Plaza bag to the collection! My sights have been set on the vintage realm lately. This guy joins my Lunch Box bag. I added some 1941 bits to spruce them up!


----------



## jcnc

Pincurls said:


> View attachment 4326939
> View attachment 4326940
> View attachment 4326941
> 
> Abby duffle in the color Flax.


So happy and beautiful! Just a few days back i was wondering what color handbag should I think to buy next.. after seeing your bag, i know what to go for


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

zjones said:


> Mickey T-shirt from the latest FOS, Rexy tape T-shirt, and one of the really bright limited edition sneaker pairs. Forgive the wrinkles,.I hadn't washed them yet.
> 
> View attachment 4327794
> View attachment 4327795
> View attachment 4327796
> View attachment 4327797
> View attachment 4327798
> View attachment 4327799


the trainees are crazy good. If only there was a little bag/pouch as well. Looks like a back in the day Coach. Brill.Will you wear them as day shoes?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

zjones said:


> Mickey T-shirt from the latest FOS, Rexy tape T-shirt, and one of the really bright limited edition sneaker pairs. Forgive the wrinkles,.I hadn't washed them yet.
> 
> View attachment 4327794
> View attachment 4327795
> View attachment 4327796
> View attachment 4327797
> View attachment 4327798
> View attachment 4327799





Satcheldoll said:


> I really love those sneakers! I'm trying to decide which pair to put on my wishlist.


I love the sneakers as well!! Thanks for sharing!! They've had great sneakers the past couple of seasons; I've definitely been drooling after a pair myself…


----------



## gr8onteej




----------



## Sunshine mama

Ireiki4u said:


> My rose gold rogue just arrived, it’s beautiful... it matches my new IPhone XS!
> View attachment 4299937
> View attachment 4299939
> View attachment 4299941
> View attachment 4299940


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4331337



These are awesome!


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

Pincurls said:


> View attachment 4326939
> View attachment 4326940
> View attachment 4326941
> 
> Abby duffle in the color Flax.


This bag is really pretty.


----------



## inkfade

Well, if some of you will remember, I posted a thread last month inquiring about the dark berry color for a skinny wallet I was eyeing. Talked myself out of it, but then back into it again when I saw it on ebay recently. So glad I decided to get it, the color is absolutely gorgeous!! The lighting in each pic is different, but the one where the wallet is open is a bit closer to the actual color. One thing I do prefer over my beloved and much used wristlet is that there is zip spot special for coins.


----------



## TCB

My Dreamer 21 finally came!

I call it Baby Dreamer. 
Metallic Berry






I'm going to use the Coach chain strap instead of the leather one it comes with


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Ella


----------



## zjones

Quick exterior shots of my Dalmatian print frame bag 23. It fits everything I carry daily quite comfortably!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Ella


I miss Ella.   You know my address.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I miss Ella.   You know my address. [/QUOT
> 
> 
> She a back in the day gal. She was ya love bug


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lucylu29 said:


> My most recent purchases. The tea rose Rogue I got during the Thanksgiving sale, the rose Rogue with the sequins I bought from the SAS and the wristlet I got off eBay for a pretty good deal plus I used the 15% off coupon they were offering last week. I'm absolutely in love with both bags and think I am bag content for a while [emoji3]


did the sequin rogue come in any other colours please? I dont do pink lol


----------



## michellelb1

My Rogue needed a friend... ❤️


----------



## Melodyjj

michellelb1 said:


> My Rogue needed a friend... ❤️


Tattoo Dreamer is...wow!


----------



## inkfade

My new card case! Wanted to have something small for my newest bag. I'm really not a huge fan of the signature print, but it's not super prominent and I really like the colors of Rexy combined with the black and khaki. Took a pic comparing size to my new skinny wallet, as well. Definitely a space saver.


----------



## Bagmedic

michellelb1 said:


> My Rogue needed a friend... ❤️


What size is the dreamer?  It looks tiny!


----------



## michellelb1

Bagmedic said:


> What size is the dreamer?  It looks tiny!


It’s the 21! It is tiny! I’m able to fit my LV mini Pochette, a card case, and sunglass case in it.


----------



## Bagmedic

michellelb1 said:


> It’s the 21! It is tiny! I’m able to fit my LV mini Pochette, a card case, and sunglass case in it.


I think this is the same size as the silver metallic one I saw.  It is cute in that size!


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> Well, if some of you will remember, I posted a thread last month inquiring about the dark berry color for a skinny wallet I was eyeing. Talked myself out of it, but then back into it again when I saw it on ebay recently. So glad I decided to get it, the color is absolutely gorgeous!! The lighting in each pic is different, but the one where the wallet is open is a bit closer to the actual color. One thing I do prefer over my beloved and much used wristlet is that there is zip spot special for coins.
> View attachment 4332840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332841


Beautiful! This color is so lovely! It's great that you were able to get it after all and love it so much.


----------



## Syren

Finally!  Got a denim rogue!  Been lusting after her for a longgggggg time [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> Finally!  Got a denim rogue!  Been lusting after her for a longgggggg time [emoji7]
> View attachment 4334286


Congrats! She's purty!


----------



## Syren

carterazo said:


> Congrats! She's purty!



Thanks!  I’m just loving the color [emoji1]


----------



## Newpurselove

inkfade said:


> My new card case! Wanted to have something small for my newest bag. I'm really not a huge fan of the signature print, but it's not super prominent and I really like the colors of Rexy combined with the black and khaki. Took a pic comparing size to my new skinny wallet, as well. Definitely a space saver.
> 
> View attachment 4333664
> 
> View attachment 4333665
> 
> View attachment 4333666
> 
> View attachment 4333667



I love this. What bag will you be pairing it with?  I think the signature is works well with rexy- enjoy


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> Finally!  Got a denim rogue!  Been lusting after her for a longgggggg time [emoji7]
> View attachment 4334286


Congratulations Syren!  This is the 25 isn't it?


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Congratulations Syren!  This is the 25 isn't it?



Thanks!  It’s the regular size 30 [emoji1]


----------



## jlw05

My outlet haul today! Metallic berry Charlie 28, crystal rivet medium zip around wallet in Cadet, Sharky coin purse, and leather sequins Nolita 19 in Rose.  I almost didn't get the Nolita since I have so many wristlets but the sequins sold me.


----------



## meepabeep

Stopped by the outlet on the way to Michaels, and ended up buying a Metallic Currant Mini Bennett. I love the color, so I had to have it. So much for not buying any new bags (or MFF)


----------



## tealocean

jlw05 said:


> My outlet haul today! Metallic berry Charlie 28, crystal rivet medium zip around wallet in Cadet, Sharky coin purse, and leather sequins Nolita 19 in Rose.  I almost didn't get the Nolita since I have so many wristlets but the sequins sold me.
> 
> View attachment 4334787


Beautiful! I love the colors and that Nolita is pretty! I see why you couldn't resist.


----------



## SEWDimples

New to me key chains.


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> New to me key chains.
> 
> View attachment 4335747


The ergo bag charm is so cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tosa22 said:


> The ergo bag charm is so cute!


Thanks! It is my first one in this style. I have several in other bag styles. Also, the leather is super soft on this one and I love the color. I would like to find a full size bag in this color. Off to go searching.


----------



## Alexa5

The debut of my custom Chelsea bag.  I sent her my turquoise Dinky, and she did a fabulous job


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> The debut of my custom Chelsea bag.  I sent her my turquoise Dinky, and she did a fabulous job
> 
> View attachment 4336159


Awesome. Congrats. Your Dinky looks amazing. I want to her my cornflower Dinky. I need to start working on that.


----------



## Alexa5

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome. Congrats. Your Dinky looks amazing. I want to her my cornflower Dinky. I need to start working on that.


Thanks!  It is a very smooth process. Good luck!


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> Thanks!  It is a very smooth process. Good luck!


Thank you. That is good to hear.


----------



## carterazo

jlw05 said:


> My outlet haul today! Metallic berry Charlie 28, crystal rivet medium zip around wallet in Cadet, Sharky coin purse, and leather sequins Nolita 19 in Rose. [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] I almost didn't get the Nolita since I have so many wristlets but the sequins sold me.
> 
> View attachment 4334787


Nice haul, congrats!


----------



## carterazo

meepabeep said:


> Stopped by the outlet on the way to Michaels, and ended up buying a Metallic Currant Mini Bennett. I love the color, so I had to have it. So much for not buying any new bags (or MFF) [emoji38]


So cute!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> New to me key chains.
> 
> View attachment 4335747


Oooh! I'm in love with the green one! Is it vintage?


----------



## meepabeep

carterazo said:


> So cute!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Alexa5 said:


> The debut of my custom Chelsea bag.  I sent her my turquoise Dinky, and she did a fabulous job
> 
> View attachment 4336159


[emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> New to me key chains.
> 
> View attachment 4335747


These are so cute!!!


----------



## redwood66

Alexa5 said:


> The debut of my custom Chelsea bag.  I sent her my turquoise Dinky, and she did a fabulous job
> 
> View attachment 4336159


Gorgeous!


----------



## wendywyoung

Picked this up today. Love how it is wearable as a belt bag and crossbody bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My friends outlet haul today. 50/25!


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friends outlet haul today. 50/25!


Amazing hauls!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> Amazing hauls!!


Yes sheb did great. I called and found a beauty. Now to go and do a found order


----------



## gr8onteej

My early morning Valentine event outlet haul.  70/25.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> My early morning Valentine event outlet haul.  70/25.
> View attachment 4337130


Yessss hunti


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friends outlet haul today. 50/25!



Nice haul your friend got.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Nice haul your friend got.


Thanks. I'm ready to post a few if the sales are goooooood for Presidents Day weekend


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friends outlet haul today. 50/25!


She did good. I like the Cooper and the cute little pink pouch with the leather sequins.



gr8onteej said:


> My early morning Valentine event outlet haul.  70/25.
> View attachment 4337130


Wow. 70/25 is an awesome discount, especially for leather sequins. My store only had 40% of retail.  I'm waiting for it to change.


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> My early morning Valentine event outlet haul.  70/25.
> View attachment 4337130


Can you post the style # for the sequin crossbody bag?


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Can you post the style # for the sequin crossbody bag?



Style #31834
BP/Blue Multi


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> She did good. I like the Cooper and the cute little pink pouch with the leather sequins.
> 
> 
> Wow. 70/25 is an awesome discount, especially for leather sequins. My store only had 40% of retail.  I'm waiting for it to change.



My outlet had FP bags at 50% and SLGs at 70%.  The extra % off (it was tiered) was for the Valentine’s Day special event.


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> My outlet had FP bags at 50% and SLGs at 70%.  The extra % off (it was tiered) was for the Valentine’s Day special event.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Style #31834
> BP/Blue Multi


Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

New to me 65th Anniversary year XL Ergo Tote. I had gotten an Ergo from this collection in signature fabric at the time they debuted, but sold it when I got tired of signature eons ago. Always wanted one in all leather and found this beauty for a great price in immaculate condition:


----------



## Lucylu29

elvisfan4life said:


> did the sequin rogue come in any other colours please? I dont do pink lol



I only saw it in the pink color. I'm not much of a pink person either but I really liked the combination of the sequins and the brass hardware with this color.


----------



## MKB0925

CoachMaven said:


> New to me 65th Anniversary year XL Ergo Tote. I had gotten an Ergo from this collection in signature fabric at the time they debuted, but sold it when I got tired of signature eons ago. Always wanted one in all leather and found this beauty for a great price in immaculate condition:
> View attachment 4337503


Great bag!!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

Laurie Lou said:


> Added this awesome Plaza bag to the collection! My sights have been set on the vintage realm lately. This guy joins my Lunch Box bag. I added some 1941 bits to spruce them up!


I love the little pouch on your lunchbox bag! Tell us more about it!


----------



## Laurie Lou

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> I love the little pouch on your lunchbox bag! Tell us more about it!



Hi,
It’s the “Turnlock Card Pouch”. They were a part of the Fall 2017 collection. Only a few colors were released and they were super limited but they do pop up on eBay from time to time!


----------



## CoachMaven

MKB0925 said:


> Great bag!!


Thanks! I've been enjoying using it!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I just got my very first coach bag this weekend and I love it!!! Will def be buying more!!!


----------



## Icing_Time

AshMarieDarling said:


> I just got my very first coach bag this weekend and I love it!!! Will def be buying more!!!


Gah, it is so beautiful!!


----------



## Newpurselove

My newest goodies: dark fairytale bandana and Dumbo hangtag. Dumbo is big so I am not quite sure what I will hang him on but very cute nonetheless


----------



## brightblonde

Newpurselove said:


> My newest goodies: dark fairytale bandana and Dumbo hangtag. Dumbo is big so I am not quite sure what I will hang him on but very cute nonetheless



 Dumbo


----------



## Mellibelli1022

My newest mini reveal, late to the party but was able to get some of these at great outlet prices! Four lovely bags that I have acquired these past few months starting in December til recent. Gorgeous and I’m in love


----------



## ZaiGk

Here’s mine—The Quinn in Oxblood


----------



## OperaCake

I'm in love with this new floral print .


----------



## ZaiGk

OperaCake said:


> I'm in love with this new floral print .
> View attachment 4340343
> 
> View attachment 4340344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340345



Oh my these are gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Icing_Time said:


> Gah, it is so beautiful!!


Thank you so much!!! I’ve been carrying her all week! Definitely will be in my regular rotation


----------



## Syren

OperaCake said:


> I'm in love with this new floral print .
> View attachment 4340343
> 
> View attachment 4340344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340345



These are all so pretty!  I’m also a sucker for the floral MFF items haha I wish they would have shown that the back of the hearts charm had signature on it. I was interested in this charm but decided not to get it but for some reason this made me want it again [emoji23] But of course it’s not going in to my cart now, it must be sold out.


----------



## Wendyann7

My new Courier exclusive to Saks! [emoji7]. Also have the black one and heather gray sequin one from the Rodarte collaboration a few years ago.


----------



## Wendyann7

Back view.  Has a slip pocket. All leather lined.  Love the burnished saddle!


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4340956
> 
> My new Courier exclusive to Saks! [emoji7]. Also have the black one and heather gray sequin one from the Rodarte collaboration a few years ago.





Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4340958
> 
> Back view.  Has a slip pocket. All leather lined.  Love the burnished saddle!



Congrats! Love the Coach Courier bag. I own vintage and 1941 versions. Enjoy!


----------



## Newpurselove

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4340958
> 
> Back view.  Has a slip pocket. All leather lined.  Love the burnished saddle!


Gorgeous!!! Too close to my saddle 23 in the color saddle so I really dont need it but I love it!!


----------



## carterazo

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4340956
> 
> My new Courier exclusive to Saks! [emoji7]. Also have the black one and heather gray sequin one from the Rodarte collaboration a few years ago.


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## OperaCake

Syren said:


> These are all so pretty!  I’m also a sucker for the floral MFF items haha I wish they would have shown that the back of the hearts charm had signature on it. I was interested in this charm but decided not to get it but for some reason this made me want it again [emoji23] But of course it’s not going in to my cart now, it must be sold out.


Yeah I was quite surprised when I saw the new backing of the charm, I like this much better than the smooth one. Yes, it was sold out pretty quickly this morning. I ordered a bag with the same rose print this morning but then hours later I found that it was backordered and wouldn't be shipped for another month. I have a feeling it might get cancelled.


----------



## tealocean

OperaCake said:


> I'm in love with this new floral print .
> View attachment 4340343
> 
> View attachment 4340344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340345


These are so beautiful!! Spring is on the way!


----------



## Syren

OperaCake said:


> Yeah I was quite surprised when I saw the new backing of the charm, I like this much better than the smooth one. Yes, it was sold out pretty quickly this morning. I ordered a bag with the same rose print this morning but then hours later I found that it was backordered and wouldn't be shipped for another month. I have a feeling it might get cancelled.
> View attachment 4341101



I like this one too!  I hope you get it. I’m intrigued by that style of bag, looks like it would be great for work and would be easy to clean and good for the upcoming rainy Spring days.


----------



## grnbri

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4340958
> 
> Back view.  Has a slip pocket. All leather lined.  Love the burnished saddle!



Omg so beautiful - I haven’t looked in this thread in forever and your bag stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

ZaiGk said:


> Here’s mine—The Quinn in Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340020


Absolutely beautiful!!! I love that macaron charm!!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Decided to take myself shopping for some Valentine’s Day presents lol It’s official, I now have a Coach collection!  White Swagger, Pink Sage and bear charm from outlet. Oxblood Parker on sale at Macy’s


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just a lil thing, but I got these cuties stamped for me at Coach House. I love going there  Such a beautiful store. 

I couldn't decide which color tag looked best with my beechwood, so I got both  Four tags total seem like a little much on the Rogue, but my DBF liked it haha. I got the red holographic on my flax tag, with Steggy, my initial (which I have crossed out for privacy - "Belle" is only my nickname!) - and Piggy. So cute! Then I got the silver classic NYC skyline which is only available at Coach House. I'm not sure what this color of leather is called, but it's more lilac-y with a touch of mauve in real life. The large tags are $12 plus tax each if anyone is curious!


----------



## Newpurselove

I'm pretty excited- total surprise from hubby for Valentines day.  I know signature isn't for everyone but I love it with the burnished leather. The riley bag is surprisingly roomy/organized too


----------



## Wendyann7

grnbri said:


> Omg so beautiful - I haven’t looked in this thread in forever and your bag stopped me in my tracks.


Thank you!


----------



## OperaCake

Syren said:


> I like this one too!  I hope you get it. I’m intrigued by that style of bag, looks like it would be great for work and would be easy to clean and good for the upcoming rainy Spring days.


Now it says processing .


----------



## ZaiGk

AshMarieDarling said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! I love that macaron charm!!!!



Thanks AshMarie [emoji173]️


----------



## ZaiGk

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just a lil thing, but I got these cuties stamped for me at Coach House. I love going there  Such a beautiful store.
> 
> I couldn't decide which color tag looked best with my beechwood, so I got both  Four tags total seem like a little much on the Rogue, but my DBF liked it haha. I got the red holographic on my flax tag, with Steggy, my initial (which I have crossed out for privacy - "Belle" is only my nickname!) - and Piggy. So cute! Then I got the silver classic NYC skyline which is only available at Coach House. I'm not sure what this color of leather is called, but it's more lilac-y with a touch of mauve in real life. The large tags are $12 plus tax each if anyone is curious!



I love that beechwood Rogue, I’m eyeing one myself-hope the Coach outlet here stocks one soon


----------



## ZaiGk

AshMarieDarling said:


> Decided to take myself shopping for some Valentine’s Day presents lol It’s official, I now have a Coach collection!  White Swagger, Pink Sage and bear charm from outlet. Oxblood Parker on sale at Macy’s
> 
> View attachment 4341857
> View attachment 4341858
> View attachment 4341859



Omg that pink sage is such a beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

AshMarieDarling said:


> Decided to take myself shopping for some Valentine’s Day presents lol It’s official, I now have a Coach collection!  White Swagger, Pink Sage and bear charm from outlet. Oxblood Parker on sale at Macy’s
> 
> View attachment 4341857
> View attachment 4341858
> View attachment 4341859


 All of these! That pink is so happy, and the Parker so chic! I think the oil slick bear charm is adorable. Great picks!


----------



## Syren

OperaCake said:


> Now it says processing .



Whooo hoooo!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just a lil thing, but I got these cuties stamped for me at Coach House. I love going there  Such a beautiful store.
> 
> I couldn't decide which color tag looked best with my beechwood, so I got both  Four tags total seem like a little much on the Rogue, but my DBF liked it haha. I got the red holographic on my flax tag, with Steggy, my initial (which I have crossed out for privacy - "Belle" is only my nickname!) - and Piggy. So cute! Then I got the silver classic NYC skyline which is only available at Coach House. I'm not sure what this color of leather is called, but it's more lilac-y with a touch of mauve in real life. The large tags are $12 plus tax each if anyone is curious!


Do they stamp outlet hangtags too?? :O


----------



## Ireiki4u

I love this and love the sticker. I keep them all...


----------



## Newpurselove

Ireiki4u said:


> I love this and love the sticker. I keep them all...
> 
> View attachment 4342615
> View attachment 4342619
> View attachment 4342618
> View attachment 4342614


This bag is so cute- enjoy! I got a foil rexy sticker with my last package. It was so cute I tried to save it for my daughter but I ripped it


----------



## Denalikins

My piggy arrived!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just a lil thing, but I got these cuties stamped for me at Coach House. I love going there  Such a beautiful store.
> 
> I couldn't decide which color tag looked best with my beechwood, so I got both  Four tags total seem like a little much on the Rogue, but my DBF liked it haha. I got the red holographic on my flax tag, with Steggy, my initial (which I have crossed out for privacy - "Belle" is only my nickname!) - and Piggy. So cute! Then I got the silver classic NYC skyline which is only available at Coach House. I'm not sure what this color of leather is called, but it's more lilac-y with a touch of mauve in real life. The large tags are $12 plus tax each if anyone is curious!


beautiful! what's the one with the turnlock called? I'm looking for something like that to keep my key in!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

My new Alexa Turnlock Clutch in croc-embossed black with brass hardware 
Looked too shiny at first, but loving it now


(+ flower keychain from H&M and the light gold Dinky chain)



Very roomy (just carrying my mini pochette, lip tint, and a card with a good amount of room left)


----------



## AshMarieDarling

tealocean said:


> All of these! That pink is so happy, and the Parker so chic! I think the oil slick bear charm is adorable. Great picks!


Thank you so much!!! I’m really loving the pink Sage! It’s so easy to wear as a crossbody when running errands. I actually ordered it in the Beechwood floral and can’t wait until it gets here!!!


----------



## tealocean

AshMarieDarling said:


> Thank you so much!!! I’m really loving the pink Sage! It’s so easy to wear as a crossbody when running errands. I actually ordered it in the Beechwood floral and can’t wait until it gets here!!!


Yay! That floral one looks pretty too! I never realized how lovely Beechwood is until I saw it in person.


----------



## tealocean

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> My new Alexa Turnlock Clutch in croc-embossed black with brass hardware
> Looked too shiny at first, but loving it now
> View attachment 4342764
> 
> (+ flower keychain from H&M and the light gold Dinky chain)
> 
> View attachment 4342765
> 
> Very roomy (just carrying my mini pochette, lip tint, and a card with a good amount of room left)


So pretty! Love the croc!


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney X Coach Frame Bag 23 with Dalmatian Floral Print and Dumbo & Thumper leather bag charms.


----------



## SEWDimples

New to me Orange/Mango Becket Zip Hobo and Signature & Leather Flower Keychain.


----------



## SEWDimples

Denalikins said:


> My piggy arrived!


Congrats! This is cute. Enjoy.



RemainsOfTheDay said:


> My new Alexa Turnlock Clutch in croc-embossed black with brass hardware
> Looked too shiny at first, but loving it now
> View attachment 4342764
> 
> (+ flower keychain from H&M and the light gold Dinky chain)
> 
> View attachment 4342765
> 
> Very roomy (just carrying my mini pochette, lip tint, and a card with a good amount of room left)


Very nice. Love the croc texture. Enjoy.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ZaiGk said:


> I love that beechwood Rogue, I’m eyeing one myself-hope the Coach outlet here stocks one soon


I hope you find it! It's beautiful inside and out and I love the white sides. I'm still mad at myself for missing the 50% off price adjustment though lol. I paid 40% off ($477). If you see it for more than $397.50, don't do it! That's how much it cost at the end of the season sale at 50% off!


OogleAtLuxury said:


> Do they stamp outlet hangtags too?? :O


I think they would! I actually brought my outlet hangtag and meant to ask them to stamp it, but I got totally distracted by the ones I bought. The SA asked me if I wanted to stamp the one that came with my bag or by a new one, and by then I was fully distracted by picking out my two new tags, haha. But since he asked, I think they might! I think they messed up a hangtag and started over, so they may be a bit nervous to do one that can't be replaced. I'd call Coach House and ask just in case!


RemainsOfTheDay said:


> beautiful! what's the one with the turnlock called? I'm looking for something like that to keep my key in!


The turnlock hangtag came with my Rogue, and unfortunately they stopped including the turnlock tag with the Rogue this season  

Coach did make this little pouch which is similar, and you might be able to find it on secondhand sites if you keep an eye out!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Disney X Coach Frame Bag 23 with Dalmatian Floral Print and Dumbo & Thumper leather bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4343001


This is so sweet looking, and those charms are adorable!


----------



## ZaiGk

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I hope you find it! It's beautiful inside and out and I love the white sides. I'm still mad at myself for missing the 50% off price adjustment though lol. I paid 40% off ($477). If you see it for more than $397.50, don't do it! That's how much it cost at the end of the season sale at 50% off!
> 
> I think they would! I actually brought my outlet hangtag and meant to ask them to stamp it, but I got totally distracted by the ones I bought. The SA asked me if I wanted to stamp the one that came with my bag or by a new one, and by then I was fully distracted by picking out my two new tags, haha. But since he asked, I think they might! I think they messed up a hangtag and started over, so they may be a bit nervous to do one that can't be replaced. I'd call Coach House and ask just in case!
> 
> The turnlock hangtag came with my Rogue, and unfortunately they stopped including the turnlock tag with the Rogue this season
> 
> Coach did make this little pouch which is similar, and you might be able to find it on secondhand sites if you keep an eye out!



Yes it’s beautiful and besides it’s a 1941, so now I’m determined to buy a Rogue, here in India they don’t keep all of Coach styles, so I believe I’ll speak to my SA and ask her what styles will be put up on sales in July/August. Btw, can you tell me what leather is used on the Rogue? I’m sure it’s superior quality but what kind? Thanks [emoji173]️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ZaiGk said:


> Yes it’s beautiful and besides it’s a 1941, so now I’m determined to buy a Rogue, here in India they don’t keep all of Coach styles, so I believe I’ll speak to my SA and ask her what styles will be put up on sales in July/August. Btw, can you tell me what leather is used on the Rogue? I’m sure it’s superior quality but what kind? Thanks [emoji173]️


Mine is smooth calfskin! The interior leather lining actually feels more supple and soft than the exterior. The exterior leather is very structured. Hope this helps!


----------



## ZaiGk

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Mine is smooth calfskin! The interior leather lining actually feels more supple and soft than the exterior. The exterior leather is very structured. Hope this helps!



Thanks for that info Belle, fingers crossed that Coach India stocks more of the 1941 range [emoji2]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Valentine’s Day gift....so fitting for the occasion.[emoji7][emoji257]


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The turnlock hangtag came with my Rogue, and unfortunately they stopped including the turnlock tag with the Rogue this season
> 
> Coach did make this little pouch which is similar, and you might be able to find it on secondhand sites if you keep an eye out!



Thanks for letting me know!  I'll keep a look out for it


----------



## AshMarieDarling

tealocean said:


> Yay! That floral one looks pretty too! I never realized how lovely Beechwood is until I saw it in person.


I’m obsessed with florals!!! I’ll be sure to post pics when it comes in


----------



## holiday123

OK I'm set on valet Keychains for a while. They came to $15 after discounts. And I couldn't pass up the floral Fob since it feels like spring here today


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> OK I'm set on valet Keychains for a while. They came to $15 after discounts. And I couldn't pass up the floral Fob since it feels like spring here today


Ugh! I just left my outlet and totally didn't see these. Bummed.


----------



## houseof999

Just picked these up! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Just picked these up! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343836



Sooo CUUTE!! [emoji173]️


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Ugh! I just left my outlet and totally didn't see these. Bummed.


Ugh, I'm sorry!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry!


I think I was right by them but got distracted. I was with my mom and felt rushed.


----------



## carterazo

Newpurselove said:


> I'm pretty excited- total surprise from hubby for Valentines day.  I know signature isn't for everyone but I love it with the burnished leather. The riley bag is surprisingly roomy/organized too


Hubby did great! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> I love this and love the sticker. I keep them all...
> 
> View attachment 4342615
> View attachment 4342619
> View attachment 4342618
> View attachment 4342614


Lovely bag!


----------



## carterazo

Denalikins said:


> My piggy arrived! [emoji813]


Cute!


----------



## carterazo

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> My new Alexa Turnlock Clutch in croc-embossed black with brass hardware [emoji813]
> Looked too shiny at first, but loving it now
> View attachment 4342764
> 
> (+ flower keychain from H&M and the light gold Dinky chain)
> 
> View attachment 4342765
> 
> Very roomy (just carrying my mini pochette, lip tint, and a card with a good amount of room left)


I saw her irl and she's lovely!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Disney X Coach Frame Bag 23 with Dalmatian Floral Print and Dumbo & Thumper leather bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4343001


Adorable! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Just picked these up! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343836


Cute!


----------



## tealocean

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m obsessed with florals!!! I’ll be sure to post pics when it comes in


Thank you! I hope you love it.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Just picked these up! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343836


Adorable, House! I want to see mod shots sometime. I don't know if I could pull this off, but I bet it will look great on you.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Disney X Coach Frame Bag 23 with Dalmatian Floral Print and Dumbo & Thumper leather bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4343001


This is so sweet. I like the soft look and how you see the flowers, and then you look closer and see the puppies. So cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Just picked these up! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343836


I think I might order the Dalmatian bag charm. It will look cute with my bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

tealocean said:


> This is so sweet. I like the soft look and how you see the flowers, and then you look closer and see the puppies. So cute!


Thanks! That’s why I purchased this color. I wanted it to be less noticeable than the black color. Even though I see the flowers before the dogs, I still wanted this cute bag in my collection.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! That’s why I purchased this color. I wanted it to be less noticeable than the black color. Even though I see the flowers before the dogs, I still wanted this cute bag in my collection.


I got the white one too. It will probably be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> I got the white one too. It will probably be delivered tomorrow.


Congrats! Tell me what you think. I want a wallet as well. Not sure if I will purchase a Kisslock, but it is cute.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Tell me what you think. I want a wallet as well. Not sure if I will purchase a Kisslock, but it is cute.


You can get the accordion one!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> You can get the accordion one!


Yes, it is so cute.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I was at the Outlet this past weekend thinking I have little chances to find a white Abby Duffle, but I love my brown one so much I really wanted a summer color too.... And it seems like it was meant to be: they had their last white Abby duffle on display among some other signature stuff 
I also got the Ivie in black, I love that it has a soft microfiber lining inside.
And since the Gucci outlet is right next door, picked up this gorgeous blue/brown scarf, too


----------



## Teagaggle

I never, EVER, get a bag w gold hardware but fell in love with the Dreamer shoulder bag. To mix it up, I got the feather & stars charm. The front pocket is customizable so I may also do that to make it more two tone, gold & silver. If anyone is interested,  I can post pics later.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> I never, EVER, get a bag w gold hardware but fell in love with the Dreamer shoulder bag. To mix it up, I got the feather & stars charm. The front pocket is customizable so I may also do that to make it more two tone, gold & silver. If anyone is interested,  I can post pics later.
> View attachment 4345463
> View attachment 4345464
> View attachment 4345465



Yes! I'm obsessed with this bag! What do you mean by front pocket is customizable? 

I have so many black and gold bags I should not get another but the peach color matches nothing I own and the white snakeskin is more delicate. Do you think they'll make more colors?

I think the feather charm on sale would look good too but I'm not sure if the hardware matches as I haven't seen either in person. 

It looks really chic but also very functional which I'm happy about. Front slip and back zip pockets! Wooh! If mild pick pocketing was a concern for traveling then it appears you could lock the zip pockets to the o-ring, too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Pretty. Outlet score


----------



## Teagaggle

LaVisioneer said:


> Yes! I'm obsessed with this bag! What do you mean by front pocket is customizable?
> 
> I have so many black and gold bags I should not get another but the peach color matches nothing I own and the white snakeskin is more delicate. Do you think they'll make more colors?
> 
> I think the feather charm on sale would look good too but I'm not sure if the hardware matches as I haven't seen either in person.
> 
> It looks really chic but also very functional which I'm happy about. Front slip and back zip pockets! Wooh! If mild pick pocketing was a concern for traveling then it appears you could lock the zip pockets to the o-ring, too.


Customized in that you can have the pins, etc put on the front pocket. My local store has a craftsmanship bar where I can get pins, studs, flowers, etc put on it. Waiting for a bit as they are getting new pins in a month or so. See photo I grabbed online of a Dinky, but same premise...


----------



## Teagaggle

Here are some snaps...there is also a longer crossbody strap. It's so organized & so many pockets...love. The gold will take some getting used to.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some snaps...there is also a longer crossbody strap. It's so organized & so many pockets...love. The gold will take some getting used to.
> View attachment 4345633
> View attachment 4345635
> View attachment 4345636
> View attachment 4345638
> View attachment 4345639
> View attachment 4345640
> View attachment 4345641


Gorgeous!!! I just love a gusseted bag


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some snaps...there is also a longer crossbody strap. It's so organized & so many pockets...love. The gold will take some getting used to.
> View attachment 4345633
> View attachment 4345635
> View attachment 4345636
> View attachment 4345638
> View attachment 4345639
> View attachment 4345640
> View attachment 4345641


I got to try this one on in the store Saturday. I really like it in the white w/ snakeskin and the Midnight was beautiful too. Enjoy your bag, and let us know how like it long term!


----------



## Lucylu29

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some snaps...there is also a longer crossbody strap. It's so organized & so many pockets...love. The gold will take some getting used to.
> View attachment 4345633
> View attachment 4345635
> View attachment 4345636
> View attachment 4345638
> View attachment 4345639
> View attachment 4345640
> View attachment 4345641



Nice! I fell in love with how soft this bag is and it seems so easy to carry.  I'm usually not a gold hardware person either although I don't mind the antique brass in the 1941 bags. The gold is usually too shiny for me but I'd be willing to overlook it also for this bag [emoji2]


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some snaps...there is also a longer crossbody strap. It's so organized & so many pockets...love. The gold will take some getting used to.
> View attachment 4345633
> View attachment 4345635
> View attachment 4345636
> View attachment 4345638
> View attachment 4345639
> View attachment 4345640
> View attachment 4345641


Are the pockets as skinny as they look?  Sometimes Coach makes bags with a lot of pockets but not much room in any of them. Wondering if this bag is like that or if the pockets are roomier than they look.


----------



## Lucylu29

CoachMaven said:


> I got to try this one on in the store Saturday. I really like it in the white w/ snakeskin and the Midnight was beautiful too. Enjoy your bag, and let us know how like it long term!



Did you see these in the Gilbert store? What color is the midnight?


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachMaven said:


> I got to try this one on in the store Saturday. I really like it in the white w/ snakeskin and the Midnight was beautiful too. Enjoy your bag, and let us know how like it long term!


I didn't know there was a midnight. Is it blue?


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some snaps...there is also a longer crossbody strap. It's so organized & so many pockets...love. The gold will take some getting used to.
> View attachment 4345633
> View attachment 4345635
> View attachment 4345636
> View attachment 4345638
> View attachment 4345639
> View attachment 4345640
> View attachment 4345641



Omg I'm obsessed!!! finally a well designed bag!  How much does it fit? 

I'm going to have to break my bag ban soon I think....just not sure what color I would want cause I already have so much black/gold


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> Are the pockets as skinny as they look?  Sometimes Coach makes bags with a lot of pockets but not much room in any of them. Wondering if this bag is like that or if the pockets are roomier than they look.


I think they are roomy. I put a full size wallet in the front zip pocket. I put a full size nylon cosmetic case, keys & comb in the other. I put a pack of tissues in the back zip & will keep my phone & work badge in the front. All of this is in this bag now in these photos.


----------



## LaVisioneer

CoachMaven said:


> I got to try this one on in the store Saturday. I really like it in the white w/ snakeskin and the Midnight was beautiful too. Enjoy your bag, and let us know how like it long term!



Do you know the full range of colors? I saw black, white/snakeskin colorblock and peach colorblock online

I really like the white/snakeskin but I'm worried it's too delicate for me and will show wear really quickly


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> I think they are roomy. I put a full size wallet in the front zip pocket. I put a full size nylon cosmetic case, keys & comb in the other. I put a pack of tissues in the back zip & will keep my phone & work badge in the front. All of this is in this bag now in these photos.
> View attachment 4345742
> View attachment 4345743


 Looks so nice with the charms too!


----------



## inkfade

Teagaggle said:


> I think they are roomy. I put a full size wallet in the front zip pocket. I put a full size nylon cosmetic case, keys & comb in the other. I put a pack of tissues in the back zip & will keep my phone & work badge in the front. All of this is in this bag now in these photos.
> View attachment 4345742
> View attachment 4345743



I usually hate gold hardware, but perusing the new additions to the website yesterday, saw this bag and had to stop and admire it. I love the way it looks and how much it can fit for its size. I especially like the one in the sunrise color.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Bag Birthday goodies [emoji518] to myself [emoji16]....Preloved Ace Suede 28 and Nolita Prarie Print w/ Rebel Charm


----------



## SEWDimples

MelissaPurse said:


> Bag Birthday goodies [emoji518] to myself [emoji16]....Preloved Ace Suede 28 and Nolita Prarie Print w/ Rebel Charm
> 
> View attachment 4345766


Hi @MelissaPurse! Happy Birthday. Congrats on your new bag. I love Ace 28 (own Black Pebbled leather) and it looks good with the Prairie Print Nolita.


----------



## SEWDimples

Three purchases from the outlet this weekend.

Oxblood Regular Rogue and Rogue 25 with Prairie rivets. I wanted these in my collection for a while now.


Primrose Dinky with glitter edge paint.


----------



## MelissaPurse

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @MelissaPurse! Happy Birthday. Congrats on your new bag. I love Ace 28 (own Black Pebbled leather) and it looks good with the Prairie Print Nolita.



Thank you [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji8], I wish they made more colors in the Ace 28. Oh well just will be happy with snagging this one. The black one is so yummy also..thanks again


----------



## MelissaPurse

SEWDimples said:


> Three purchases from the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Oxblood Regular Rogue and Rogue 25 with Prairie rivets. I wanted these in my collection for a while now.
> View attachment 4345770
> 
> Primrose Dinky with glitter edge paint.
> 
> View attachment 4345771



You did good [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

MelissaPurse said:


> You did good [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks! I'm still searching for the Rogue 36 Whipstitch 75th Anniversary bag. There is one on the bay, but it is missing the hang tag and slightly worn on the fringes.


----------



## CoachMaven

LaVisioneer said:


> Do you know the full range of colors? I saw black, white/snakeskin colorblock and peach colorblock online
> 
> I really like the white/snakeskin but I'm worried it's too delicate for me and will show wear really quickly


My SA had those three and a fourth, which was the midnight. It looked just like the black, all the same color, except the main leather portion was a larger pebbled leather, not smooth like on the front pocket.


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> Three purchases from the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Oxblood Regular Rogue and Rogue 25 with Prairie rivets. I wanted these in my collection for a while now.
> View attachment 4345770
> 
> Primrose Dinky with glitter edge paint.
> 
> View attachment 4345771


Twins on the Rogues! Love my riveted ones!


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> I didn't know there was a midnight. Is it blue?


Yes, dark navy blue


----------



## CoachMaven

Lucylu29 said:


> Did you see these in the Gilbert store? What color is the midnight?


Yes, Jingle brought them out from the back. The midnight is dark navy blue. Really pretty!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> I never, EVER, get a bag w gold hardware but fell in love with the Dreamer shoulder bag. To mix it up, I got the feather & stars charm. The front pocket is customizable so I may also do that to make it more two tone, gold & silver. If anyone is interested,  I can post pics later.
> View attachment 4345463
> View attachment 4345464
> View attachment 4345465


What a great idea and pretty charms! Please share pictures. My metals are mixed. I like the idea of making it look like it's on purpose.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some snaps...there is also a longer crossbody strap. It's so organized & so many pockets...love. The gold will take some getting used to.
> View attachment 4345633
> View attachment 4345635
> View attachment 4345636
> View attachment 4345638
> View attachment 4345639
> View attachment 4345640
> View attachment 4345641


Really nice! It's so much better to see it from all the angles. I hope you end up loving it with the silver added. I prefer silver too, but I'm sentimental so I end up wearing some gold.  It doesn't bug me, but if I could change the color I would!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> I think they are roomy. I put a full size wallet in the front zip pocket. I put a full size nylon cosmetic case, keys & comb in the other. I put a pack of tissues in the back zip & will keep my phone & work badge in the front. All of this is in this bag now in these photos.
> View attachment 4345742
> View attachment 4345743


It looks so good with that charm!


----------



## tealocean

MelissaPurse said:


> Bag Birthday goodies [emoji518] to myself [emoji16]....Preloved Ace Suede 28 and Nolita Prarie Print w/ Rebel Charm
> 
> View attachment 4345766


Happy Birthday Melissa!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Three purchases from the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Oxblood Regular Rogue and Rogue 25 with Prairie rivets. I wanted these in my collection for a while now.
> View attachment 4345770
> 
> Primrose Dinky with glitter edge paint.
> 
> View attachment 4345771


Beautiful! I misunderstood in another post & thought you didn't get the Primrose and asked you what you didn't like about it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

inkfade said:


> I usually hate gold hardware, but perusing the new additions to the website yesterday, saw this bag and had to stop and admire it. I love the way it looks and how much it can fit for its size. I especially like the one in the sunrise color.


what style is this please? Can't see it on UK site


----------



## LaVisioneer

elvisfan4life said:


> what style is this please? Can't see it on UK site



I also can't see it directly from the US site but if I search Coach dreamer shoulder bag on Google shopping it comes up in three colors (black, peach colorblock, white snakeskin colorblock) and apparently there's also a dark navy color called midnight 

Here's photos with style #


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ireiki4u said:


> I love this and love the sticker. I keep them all...
> 
> View attachment 4342615
> View attachment 4342619
> View attachment 4342618
> View attachment 4342614


Could you do some what can fit pictures please? This bag is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Denalikins said:


> My piggy arrived!


So adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Just picked these up! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343836


Congrats! They are too dang cuuutteee!


----------



## Nibb

My DH and I got stuck in some bad out of town traffic yesterday, we decided to make the most of it and stop at the local outlet mall for lunch and a little discount shopping. I had heard of the 1941 line by Coach but had not seen or felt it in a store, anyway I think I’m a convert now, here is my Coach haul from yesterday.


----------



## Alexa5

Nibb said:


> My DH and I got stuck in some bad out of town traffic yesterday, we decided to make the most of it and stop at the local outlet mall for lunch and a little discount shopping. I had heard of the 1941 line by Coach but had not seen or felt it in a store, anyway I think I’m a convert now, here is my Coach haul from yesterday.
> View attachment 4346248
> View attachment 4346249
> View attachment 4346250


Congrats!  I have that gray Rogue shoulder bag coming to me via UPS today...


----------



## Nibb

I ho


Alexa5 said:


> Congrats!  I have that gray Rogue shoulder bag coming to me via UPS today...


I hope you like it as much as I like mine. It’s very light weight and I really love the dark chain. Enjoy-


----------



## SEWDimples

Nibb said:


> My DH and I got stuck in some bad out of town traffic yesterday, we decided to make the most of it and stop at the local outlet mall for lunch and a little discount shopping. I had heard of the 1941 line by Coach but had not seen or felt it in a store, anyway I think I’m a convert now, here is my Coach haul from yesterday.
> View attachment 4346248
> View attachment 4346249
> View attachment 4346250


Congrats! Bag twins on the Oxblood Rogue with rivets.


----------



## Nibb

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Bag twins on the Oxblood Rogue with rivets.


Such a beautiful bag! Wear yours in good health!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nibb said:


> My DH and I got stuck in some bad out of town traffic yesterday, we decided to make the most of it and stop at the local outlet mall for lunch and a little discount shopping. I had heard of the 1941 line by Coach but had not seen or felt it in a store, anyway I think I’m a convert now, here is my Coach haul from yesterday.
> View attachment 4346248
> View attachment 4346249
> View attachment 4346250


He did gooood


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nibb said:


> My DH and I got stuck in some bad out of town traffic yesterday, we decided to make the most of it and stop at the local outlet mall for lunch and a little discount shopping. I had heard of the 1941 line by Coach but had not seen or felt it in a store, anyway I think I’m a convert now, here is my Coach haul from yesterday.
> View attachment 4346248
> View attachment 4346249
> View attachment 4346250


Rogue bag twins


----------



## Nibb

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rogue bag twins


Nice! Such a beauty, enjoy yours!


----------



## branbran1984

Found this at the outlets!


----------



## Teagaggle

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4346433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the outlets!


Lucky! Did you add the chain?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4346433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the outlets!


Mine coming Thursday. Soooo excited. A hawwwwwt bag


----------



## Alexa5

So here is my 1941 Rogue shoulder bag...just came all wrapped up beautifully.  Just the way I like it


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4346433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the outlets!


This looks really nice. Better than the pictures I saw online.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> This looks really nice. Better than the pictures I saw online.


Friend. After seeing her pic. I can't wait for Thursday


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> So here is my 1941 Rogue shoulder bag...just came all wrapped up beautifully.  Just the way I like it
> 
> View attachment 4346513
> View attachment 4346514
> View attachment 4346515


Niceeeeee


----------



## Syren

This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️

No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol


----------



## LaVisioneer

None of us could resist that deal!

Also, a perfect charm pairing! What is the style number for it?



Syren said:


> This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346783


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346783


Gorgeous! Bag twin. Enjoy.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346783


No, not a terrible person, you just know a thing of beauty when you see it!!! Bag twins again!


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> None of us could resist that deal!
> 
> Also, a perfect charm pairing! What is the style number for it?



Haha at least I’m not alone!  I think it’s 64129, it’s the perfect charm for this bag!


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! Bag twin. Enjoy.





Luvpurplepurses said:


> No, not a terrible person, you just know a thing of beauty when you see it!!! Bag twins again!



Haha thanks!  I think we can all start our own club with this bag [emoji23]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346783


Twins


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Syren said:


> This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346783


Gorgeous!!!! I soooooo wish I had an outlet near me!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I soooooo wish I had an outlet near me!!


It can be good and bad. I have like 6


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I soooooo wish I had an outlet near me!!


I wish you did too. This sale was crazy. This is the first time the outlet closes to me had Rogues and they had really good ones. 

Did you try to call an outlet that takes phone orders? I thought there was one in CA, FL and TX that took phone orders for merchandise in the store. I could be wrong.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I wish you did too. This sale was crazy. This is the first time the outlet closes to me had Rogues and they had really good ones.
> 
> Did you try to call an outlet that takes phone orders? I thought there was one in CA, FL and TX that took phone orders for merchandise in the store. I could be wrong.


The one in CA stopped. I think they all Stopoed. Ughhhhh


----------



## Nibb

Alexa5 said:


> So here is my 1941 Rogue shoulder bag...just came all wrapped up beautifully.  Just the way I like it
> 
> View attachment 4346513
> View attachment 4346514
> View attachment 4346515


Love it!


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346783


Love the red suede!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Love the red suede!


You should get one. Lol


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You should get one. Lol


Enabler!!!!  I have the original version called rivets.  This one is called prairie rivets and has that white colored like a pearl in it, I believe!  I got mine thru resale.

The red suede is why I want a plain oxblood one but would like the 36 if I can find one thru resale.....some day!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Enabler!!!!  I have the original version called rivets.  This one is called prairie rivets and has that white colored like a pearl in it, I believe!  I got mine thru resale.
> 
> The red suede is why I want a plain oxblood one but would like the 36 if I can find one thru resale.....some day!


Oxblood with that red is hot


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Enabler!!!!  I have the original version called rivets.  This one is called prairie rivets and has that white colored like a pearl in it, I believe!  I got mine thru resale.
> 
> The red suede is why I want a plain oxblood one but would like the 36 if I can find one thru resale.....some day!


You have the one I like. I'm trying to find a 75th Anniversary Whipstitch Rogue with rivets. They are expensive and some are in ok condition.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The one in CA stopped. I think they all Stopoed. Ughhhhh


That's a bummer.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> You have the one I like. I'm trying to find a 75th Anniversary Whipstitch Rogue with rivets. They are expensive and some are in ok condition.


I have that one, too.  They pop up every now and then and you just have to be patient.  The bags I don't think I'll ever find at a decent price all of a sudden pop up and you grab it!


----------



## branbran1984

Teagaggle said:


> Lucky! Did you add the chain?



Yes! The chain is from the dinky 19!


----------



## branbran1984

SEWDimples said:


> This looks really nice. Better than the pictures I saw online.


I have to agree! I was interested in the bag when it first came out, but not amazed until I saw in person!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Teagaggle said:


> Here are some snaps...there is also a longer crossbody strap. It's so organized & so many pockets...love. The gold will take some getting used to.
> View attachment 4345633
> View attachment 4345635
> View attachment 4345636
> View attachment 4345638
> View attachment 4345639
> View attachment 4345640
> View attachment 4345641


This bag is gorgeous!!! Is that suede on the sides?


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Nibb said:


> My DH and I got stuck in some bad out of town traffic yesterday, we decided to make the most of it and stop at the local outlet mall for lunch and a little discount shopping. I had heard of the 1941 line by Coach but had not seen or felt it in a store, anyway I think I’m a convert now, here is my Coach haul from yesterday.
> View attachment 4346248
> View attachment 4346249
> View attachment 4346250



So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Teagaggle

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> This bag is gorgeous!!! Is that suede on the sides?


Yes. It goes along the bottom as well, which IMO doesn't make sense with no feet to protect it.


----------



## Nibb

Syren said:


> This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346783


They got me too! Bag twins, use it in good health.


----------



## Syren

Nibb said:


> They got me too! Bag twins, use it in good health.



Haha thanks!  It was a good sale [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Charlie in gunmetal, a watch, and the cute little robot.


----------



## zjones

Dalmatian tote arrived! I also got the angry Dalmatian hangtag.

Also got the Mae mules in colorblock.


----------



## missconvy

carterazo said:


> Charlie in gunmetal, a watch, and the cute little robot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347464
> View attachment 4347467



Stunning bag!


----------



## tealocean

Nibb said:


> My DH and I got stuck in some bad out of town traffic yesterday, we decided to make the most of it and stop at the local outlet mall for lunch and a little discount shopping. I had heard of the 1941 line by Coach but had not seen or felt it in a store, anyway I think I’m a convert now, here is my Coach haul from yesterday.
> View attachment 4346248
> View attachment 4346249
> View attachment 4346250


Both are beautiful! It's really neat to see the shoulder bag version right next to the Rogue. Looks really nice! Congrats on great finds!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> So here is my 1941 Rogue shoulder bag...just came all wrapped up beautifully.  Just the way I like it
> 
> View attachment 4346513
> View attachment 4346514
> View attachment 4346515


Beautiful! The combination of the chain and leather strap is really lovely!


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> This was 70% off plus additional 15%. I have will power but not THAT much to turn down this deal!  Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue!  A bag I thought I’d only admire from afar and it’s way better than I imagined, the color combo is gorgeous and the red suede [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> No comments from the peanut gallery about my “will power” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] jk I’m a terrible person lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346783


Beautiful! That red suede peeking out is a treat!


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! That red suede peeking out is a treat!



Thanks!  I think it’s my fav detail on the bag [emoji1][emoji173]️


----------



## tealocean

Beechwood & Chalk Dinky


----------



## Nibb

tealocean said:


> Both are beautiful! It's really neat to see the shoulder bag version right next to the Rogue. Looks really nice! Congrats on great finds!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Teagaggle

Patchwork frame bag...full review in Spring 2019 thread...


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Patchwork frame bag...full review in Spring 2019 thread...
> View attachment 4348691


This is darling! [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tealocean said:


> Beechwood & Chalk Dinky
> View attachment 4347959
> View attachment 4347960


Love the color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Patchwork frame bag...full review in Spring 2019 thread...
> View attachment 4348691


Very nice


----------



## SEWDimples

My second outlet haul from the weekend sale.


----------



## Bagmedic

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4346433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the outlets!


Does this tote hold its shape or are you using a shaper inside?


----------



## tealocean

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love the color


Thank you. I had no idea this was such a pretty color until I saw it in person.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My second outlet haul from the weekend sale.
> 
> View attachment 4348984


Fabulous finds as always! Congrats!


----------



## branbran1984

Bagmedic said:


> Does this tote hold its shape or are you using a shaper inside?



The tote is holding its shape really well! The leather is the same as the market totes with the smooth lining. I put textbooks and a 13” laptop.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Does this tote hold its shape or are you using a shaper inside?


Get it. We will be twins. Lol


----------



## Sarah03

I’m jumping on the Dalmatian bandwagon! This bag was too cute to resist, & I loved the Dalmatians growing up:


I also bought these earrings:


----------



## AubergineSally

I missed the courier when it came out so I was excited to see this one, a Saks exclusive.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> I’m jumping on the Dalmatian bandwagon! This bag was too cute to resist, & I loved the Dalmatians growing up:
> View attachment 4349486
> 
> I also bought these earrings:
> View attachment 4349487


Congrats @Sarah03. Bag twin. It is really cute. Enjoy.


----------



## zjones

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4349529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the courier when it came out so I was excited to see this one, a Saks exclusive.


How's the inside of that in terms of roominess?


----------



## Sarah03

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4349529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the courier when it came out so I was excited to see this one, a Saks exclusive.


I love that brown! Enjoy!


SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @Sarah03. Bag twin. It is really cute. Enjoy.



Thanks, twin!


----------



## AubergineSally

zjones said:


> How's the inside of that in terms of roominess?


 
I’d call it medium. 

The bag has an exterior full sized pocket on the back and a gusseted full sized pocket on the front. Inside there is a large full sized open pocket, a small snap pocket and a small zippered pocket. The interior is wider on the bottom than it is on the top.

I can fit a small wristlet, a small trifold wallet, earplugs, earphones, a big honking set of keys, an inhaler, floss, a miniature hairbrush, and a phone charger without using any of the pockets. There is more room in the bag on top of these things but adding anything would make it tougher to get to the things on the bottom. 

My iPhone 7 goes in the back pocket and I think any sized phone would fit in that pocket. The gusseted pocket is very roomy.


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> I’m jumping on the Dalmatian bandwagon! This bag was too cute to resist, & I loved the Dalmatians growing up:
> View attachment 4349486
> 
> I also bought these earrings:
> View attachment 4349487


This is way too cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Would anyone volunteer to do a mod shot of the Dalmatian  frame bag please??????? Or a comparison with another bag?


----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> Would anyone volunteer to do a mod shot of the Dalmatian  frame bag please??????? Or a comparison with another bag?



I can do bag comparisons for you- what bags do you own that you’d like me to compare it to? 
I might be able to do a mod shot later, but I’ve been sick so I’m not sure I’ll change out of my sweats lol


----------



## LVBagLady

Got this beautiful Rogue Monday, President's day. Went to the mall to look for a mother of the bride dress. Came home with a Rogue.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LVBagLady said:


> Got this beautiful Rogue Monday, President's day. Went to the mall to look for a mother of the bride dress. Came home with a Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349918


Gorgeous!! Looks a bit purple here.


----------



## LVBagLady

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! Looks a bit purple here.


Oxblood. [emoji5]


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Get it. We will be twins. Lol


But the market totes are sort of thin so wondering how it would hold its shape.  It is a great bag!  I need to look at the measurements again on it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> I can do bag comparisons for you- what bags do you own that you’d like me to compare it to?
> I might be able to do a mod shot later, but I’ve been sick so I’m not sure I’ll change out of my sweats lol


Oh wow. Thank you! I hope you get well soon. 
I have a Parker, Bowery, Parker 18, Faye crossbody, mini Christie, mini Willis, and mini Sierra . That's all. But I'm  pretty familiar with a lot of bags from Coach. The thing is, I think the mod shots on the web page are so misleading cuz they're so tall and thin.


----------



## Teagaggle

New saddle. Love the exterior back pocket & the updated strap that connects with dogleash clips allowing the flap to open easier.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow. Thank you! I hope you get well soon.
> I have a Parker, Bowery, Parker 18, Faye crossbody, mini Christie, mini Willis, and mini Sierra . That's all. But I'm  pretty familiar with a lot of bags from Coach. The thing is, I think the mod shots on the web page are so misleading cuz they're so tall and thin.


@Sarah03 ... and  I also have a Gramercy top handle.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> New saddle. Love the exterior back pocket & the updated strap that connects with dogleash clips allowing the flap to open easier.
> View attachment 4349994
> View attachment 4349995
> View attachment 4349996


Oh, that's a great detail to know about! Thanks for pointing it out! I returned the previous iteration of the Saddle because of the opening issues due to the damn buckles. I will have to check this out.

I'm confused though, did Coach screw up the photos? There is no back exterior pocket shown on the website. Is yours item 54202?


----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow. Thank you! I hope you get well soon.
> I have a Parker, Bowery, Parker 18, Faye crossbody, mini Christie, mini Willis, and mini Sierra . That's all. But I'm  pretty familiar with a lot of bags from Coach. The thing is, I think the mod shots on the web page are so misleading cuz they're so tall and thin.



Thanks! I plan to be a productive member of society tomorrow, so I will get a mod shot for you. Until then, here are some comparison photos with a Dinky, Rogue 25, and an Alma bb (9.8” L x 7.5” H x 4.7” wide- thought it might be similar to the Sierra). please excuse the lighting and my cat’s tail in the last pic.  He wanted to “help.”


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks! I plan to be a productive member of society tomorrow, so I will get a mod shot for you. Until then, here are some comparison photos with a Dinky, Rogue 25, and an Alma bb (9.8” L x 7.5” H x 4.7” wide- thought it might be similar to the Sierra). please excuse the lighting and my cat’s tail in the last pic.  He wanted to “help.”
> View attachment 4350031
> View attachment 4350032
> View attachment 4350033
> View attachment 4350034
> View attachment 4350035
> View attachment 4350036
> View attachment 4350037
> View attachment 4350038
> View attachment 4350039


OMG! You rock!!! I have Alma bbs, so I can relate! Does it hold more than alma bb? Or about the same?
Btw, by seeing these comparison pics,  I can imagine how cute it will look irl!
Thank you!!


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh, that's a great detail to know about! Thanks for pointing it out! I returned the previous iteration of the Saddle because of the opening issues due to the damn buckles. I will have to check this out.
> 
> I'm confused though, did Coach screw up the photos? There is no back exterior pocket shown on the website. Is yours item 54202?


For once, I am happy to report that the online photos are indeed wrong. This is that style number and as you can see, it does have a back pocket! I think if you look at the color block one, which I probably will end up getting as well, you will see the back pocket in that photo. I was a little unsure about the way it opens, but I find it to be easy and actually quite unique.
I will also say that the size is a bit smaller than the previous saddle 23. I think the difference is just that it's not quite as high as the previous. The width seems about the same, and with the new strap attachment, I was easily able to get my full size slim soft wallet in and out.


----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG! You rock!!! I have Alma bbs, so I can relate! Does it hold more than alma bb? Or about the same?
> Btw, by seeing these comparison pics,  I can imagine how cute it will look irl!
> Thank you!!



You’re so welcome!! I would say it holds slightly more than an Alma BB. I put some WIMB pics in the “what’s in your coach bag” thread! Glad the pics are helpful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> You’re so welcome!! I would say it holds slightly more than an Alma BB. I put some WIMB pics in the “what’s in your coach bag” thread! Glad the pics are helpful!


Thank you again! And do you love it? Oh, and is it lightweight?


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> New saddle. Love the exterior back pocket & the updated strap that connects with dogleash clips allowing the flap to open easier.
> View attachment 4349994
> View attachment 4349995
> View attachment 4349996


Love it!  The green one is on my list.  Is it easy to get in and out of?

Edited to add I posted before I read your other reply. Glad to hear it is easy to use!


----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you again! And do you love it? Oh, and is it lightweight?



Yes and yes! It’s such a cute little bag. It’s great for easy crossbody wear.


----------



## Newpurselove

Have to share this beauty from the Dark Fairytale collection. Available in the red pattern as well but I had no idea a green version existed. The SA told me 16 green at Jax and 26 red. Hurry up and snatch one up at 50% off if you are interested. Finding a picture of this color was impossible. My camera is giving my pictures a rose/orangey tint for some reason.
I swear my DF collection is complete now


----------



## Joey92

New phone case for the GF came in- ombré leather case and tea rose phone holder, I find the colour true to the pictures. It’s very vibrant, interested to see how it wears


----------



## TCB

itsjose said:


> New phone case for the GF came in- ombré leather case and tea rose phone holder, I find the colour true to the pictures. It’s very vibrant, interested to see how it wears


Love this!  I'm loving all the new ombre stuff!!!!!


----------



## Syren

LVBagLady said:


> Got this beautiful Rogue Monday, President's day. Went to the mall to look for a mother of the bride dress. Came home with a Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349918



So beautiful!  Congrats!  I like how you got a new bag instead of a dress [emoji23]


----------



## zjones

Shirt I picked up today at my outlet.


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

Went to the outlet today!


----------



## whateve

zjones said:


> Shirt I picked up today at my outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350648


Twins! I like this one!


----------



## SEWDimples

Chestnut Rogue Tote with links.


----------



## carterazo

itsjose said:


> New phone case for the GF came in- ombré leather case and tea rose phone holder, I find the colour true to the pictures. It’s very vibrant, interested to see how it wears


So nice! It goes with everything! I wish they made covers for Samsung as well.


----------



## Icing_Time

SEWDimples said:


> Chestnut Rogue Tote with links.
> 
> View attachment 4351244


The colors are so good on this!


----------



## Joey92

carterazo said:


> So nice! It goes with everything! I wish they made covers for Samsung as well.



Yes they really need to expand their phone cases to be more inclusive


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Chestnut Rogue Tote with links.
> 
> View attachment 4351244


Twins. I reallly like


----------



## Sarah03

Pumpkineggnog said:


> View attachment 4351087
> 
> Went to the outlet today!



Cute SLGs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> Yes and yes! It’s such a cute little bag. It’s great for easy crossbody wear.


Thank you!
You think this will ever go on sale before it sells out?
And I have a hard time between these two. I love both the barrel and frame styles!
What do you think?


----------



## Sunshine mama

itsjose said:


> New phone case for the GF came in- ombré leather case and tea rose phone holder, I find the colour true to the pictures. It’s very vibrant, interested to see how it wears


Wow. Love this phone holder!


----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you again! And do you love it? Oh, and is it lightweight?



Finally did the mod shots. I have a teeny mirror to use for them, but you get the idea [emoji23][emoji23]. I am 5’3 and 115#


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> Finally did the mod shots. I have a teeny mirror to use for them, but you get the idea [emoji23][emoji23]. I am 5’3 and 115#
> View attachment 4351854
> View attachment 4351855


My gosh! Sooo ccuute! This was kinda what I was imagining, and it's good to actually see it! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> You think this will ever go on sale before it sells out?
> And I have a hard time between these two. I love both the barrel and frame styles!
> What do you think?



I honestly don’t know if the Dalmatian bag will go on sale. Most Coach bags go to the outlet but if you truly love the bag it is worth the purchase. 
I do like the barrel bags, but I’ve heard the zipper can be a bit tight. The denim bags are really pretty this season!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> You think this will ever go on sale before it sells out?
> And I have a hard time between these two. I love both the barrel and frame styles!
> What do you think?


Disney collection bags are such a gamble because some go to outlets with large quantities and other go with limited quantities. Since I'm locked out of FOS, I buy the bags I really want to own like the Spooky Eyes duffle because it was sold out on FOS before I could go to outlet and try to place a found order. Also, the duffle was not so expensive. More expensive bads, I try to wait for them to go to outlet. It worked for the all the Disney Dark Fairy Tale Rogues. I was able to buy Purple Rogue
 25 and the Regular Rogue in Army Green with floral print. Also, remember you can call Customer Service and check on the inventory and make a decision as it starts to get closer to selling out. Hope that helps.



Sarah03 said:


> Finally did the mod shots. I have a teeny mirror to use for them, but you get the idea [emoji23][emoji23]. I am 5’3 and 115#
> View attachment 4351854
> View attachment 4351855


Thanks for the mod shots. It looks great crossbody. I like to carry it as a satchel by the top handle. Come on spring!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Disney collection bags are such a gamble because some go to outlets with large quantities and other go with limited quantities. Also, remember you can call Customer Service and check on the inventory and make a decision as it starts to get closer to selling out. Hope that helps.


Ahhhh! Thanks for this info! I will call CS and ask for this info!!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162



Oohhhh they both look great! I think the tea rose charm gives it a more classy look & the scarf is more fun/casual.


----------



## branbran1984

Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162



I a charm kinda person! I love scarves but for me they always move around when I’m using the handles.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162


The tea rose charm is stunning on that bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

I love the look of the scarf, but both look good. I own that tea rose bag charm and use it for some many bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162


Did you alter the leather tea rose bag charm? Mine has the dog leash and it hangs ackwardly on some bags, like Rogue. I like your version.


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
They both look good, but the charm gives it a special touch.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Did you alter the leather tea rose bag charm? Mine has the dog leash and it hangs ackwardly on some bags, like Rogue. I like your version.


Thanks all!
Yes, I did alter it. I bought two. One is as purchased & the other I attached to a chain from another bag charm. I often rework the charms & make them my own.


----------



## christinemliu

Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162


Love the charm...sorry, the wrapped handle ends make me think of eyes so the effect isn't for me...just my 1 cent haha...


----------



## Riezky

Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162



Another vote for the tea rose charm! Like that it’s simple and still interesting.


----------



## Teagaggle

Thanks again all! As any of you with top handle bags know, the charm always goes catewompas (sp?) When you open it. 
I've never had any issues with wrapped handles as I have a couple of Rogues done up that way. 
I'm pretty casual; wearing jeans to work. I basically live in them. 
I may stick with the scarf for now & use the charm for less casual situations. 
I appreciate everyone's feedback! Maybe I'll use both! Ha!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks again all! As any of you with top handle bags know, the charm always goes catewompas (sp?) When you open it.
> I've never had any issues with wrapped handles as I have a couple of Rogues done up that way.
> I'm pretty casual; wearing jeans to work. I basically live in them.
> I may stick with the scarf for now & use the charm for less casual situations.
> I appreciate everyone's feedback! Maybe I'll use both! Ha!
> View attachment 4352571


I like both looks.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sarah03 said:


> Finally did the mod shots. I have a teeny mirror to use for them, but you get the idea [emoji23][emoji23]. I am 5’3 and 115#
> View attachment 4351854
> View attachment 4351855


A little off topic and I hope you don't mind me saying, but your arms look fit and awesome!


Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162


I was going to vote scarf  I love that look!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks again all! As any of you with top handle bags know, the charm always goes catewompas (sp?) When you open it.
> I've never had any issues with wrapped handles as I have a couple of Rogues done up that way.
> I'm pretty casual; wearing jeans to work. I basically live in them.
> I may stick with the scarf for now & use the charm for less casual situations.
> I appreciate everyone's feedback! Maybe I'll use both! Ha!
> View attachment 4352571



I usually don't like the wrapped scarf handle look, but it looks really nice on this bag! The scarf matches perfectly! It adds a nice feminine touch to a more masculine shaped bag. I also like the tea rose charm but I vote scarf!


----------



## Sarah03

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A little off topic and I hope you don't mind me saying, but your arms look fit and awesome!
> 
> I was going to vote scarf  I love that look!!



[emoji16]thanks! My favorite workouts are Shaun T dvds. Shaun loves to make me do tricep dips [emoji30]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Finally did the mod shots. I have a teeny mirror to use for them, but you get the idea [emoji23][emoji23]. I am 5’3 and 115#
> View attachment 4351854
> View attachment 4351855



Looks cute! Is your tank talking tacos?? [emoji14]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Trying to decide...simple tea rose charm or wrapped handle? TIA!
> View attachment 4352161
> View attachment 4352162



Tea rose! Love the black/white combo!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks cute! Is your tank talking tacos?? [emoji14]


I think it says "Feed me tacos and call me beautiful" [emoji16]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> I think it says "Feed me tacos and call me beautiful" [emoji16]



Ooo I think you got it! Love it! [emoji3] [emoji895]


----------



## amateurjeweler

Bought a rogue brief not too long ago. Here it is pictured in my office on my "bag chair." The organization is perfect and it's not too heavy. I really dig it.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Stopped by my local Coach today and bought a the colorblock card case in khaki and rust. I liked it so much that I ordered a Hudson 5 briefcase in the same colorway. I think their newer khaki is a really versatile color and I wish that more men's bags were available in khaki/rust. It came with an interesting sticker on the tissue that wasn't on my January purchases.

Also pictured it with some of my other purchases from this year, the rogue brief in black pebble leather, an envelope card case, and a foldover card case in pewter. I've been all about Dooney lately but Coach always releases things that have me coming back. Thanks for lettin' me share


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks cute! Is your tank talking tacos?? [emoji14]


Thanks!


houseof999 said:


> I think it says "Feed me tacos and call me beautiful" [emoji16]



Yes!! That’s what it says. DH knows the way to my heart [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> Tea rose! Love the black/white combo!


tea rose charm


----------



## bellebellebelle19

amateurjeweler said:


> Bought a rogue brief not too long ago. Here it is pictured in my office on my "bag chair." The organization is perfect and it's not too heavy. I really dig it.


Looks very chic and cool!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Newpurselove said:


> Have to share this beauty from the Dark Fairytale collection. Available in the red pattern as well but I had no idea a green version existed. The SA told me 16 green at Jax and 26 red. Hurry up and snatch one up at 50% off if you are interested. Finding a picture of this color was impossible. My camera is giving my pictures a rose/orangey tint for some reason.
> I swear my DF collection is complete now


I absolutely love this!!! Would you happen to still have the sku number? I need this as a head wrap!


----------



## diva7633

All three were less than the cost of the dark turquoise rivet rogue 25!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

diva7633 said:


> All three were less than the cost of the dark turquoise rivet rogue 25!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355498


Yas hunti. You know how we roll. Lol


----------



## diva7633

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yas hunti. You know how we roll. Lol


 It was hard just to get those. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

diva7633 said:


> It was hard just to get those. Lol


Right


----------



## Greenone

Just received my Marliegh at the office. Tres cute!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Greenone said:


> Just received my Marliegh at the office. Tres cute!


That is a cute shape


----------



## Teagaggle

New metallic Rogue 25, exclusive to Saks. Was on sale & then got an extra 20% off. Its gunmetal metallic,  black handles, oxblood interior & snakeskin zipper trim.


----------



## SEWDimples

diva7633 said:


> All three were less than the cost of the dark turquoise rivet rogue 25!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355498


Congrats! These are gorgeous m. Great haul.



Greenone said:


> Just received my Marliegh at the office. Tres cute!


Congrats! I really like this bag.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi everyone! It's been a long time. I've been dabbling in other brands and sometimes just enjoying the pieces I had. Nothing in Coach had captured my eye enough to buy. I love the Rogue but just too heavy. But when I saw SilviaLovesBags reveal I couldn't pass up on this beauty!  Miss Frame Bag in black. She's absolutely gorgeous! And bigger than I expected. I love it with the scarf on the handle! It's going to be hard to resist more and there's another bag I have my eye on. Just waiting for it to be released   Even though it had been a long time, my SA even sent me this cool Coach book as sweet gift.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Sorry everyone! I have no idea why my pics are so big and I can't figure out how to make them smaller


----------



## Newpurselove

AshMarieDarling said:


> I absolutely love this!!! Would you happen to still have the sku number? I need this as a head wrap!


32590 color is green. Would make a gorgeous head scarf


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time. I've been dabbling in other brands and sometimes just enjoying the pieces I had. Nothing in Coach had captured my eye enough to buy. I love the Rogue but just too heavy. But when I saw SilviaLovesBags reveal I couldn't pass up on this beauty!  Miss Frame Bag in black. She's absolutely gorgeous! And bigger than I expected. I love it with the scarf on the handle! It's going to be hard to resist more and there's another bag I have my eye on. Just waiting for it to be released   Even though it had been a long time, my SA even sent me this cool Coach book as sweet gift.


Heyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## zjones

New additions: Bambi T-shirt and chalk Melody booties. 

I'm not sure about the shoes, to he honest.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Newpurselove said:


> 32590 color is green. Would make a gorgeous head scarf


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time. I've been dabbling in other brands and sometimes just enjoying the pieces I had. Nothing in Coach had captured my eye enough to buy. I love the Rogue but just too heavy. But when I saw SilviaLovesBags reveal I couldn't pass up on this beauty!  Miss Frame Bag in black. She's absolutely gorgeous! And bigger than I expected. I love it with the scarf on the handle! It's going to be hard to resist more and there's another bag I have my eye on. Just waiting for it to be released   Even though it had been a long time, my SA even sent me this cool Coach book as sweet gift.



Love it!! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> New additions: Bambi T-shirt and chalk Melody booties.
> 
> I'm not sure about the shoes, to he honest.
> 
> View attachment 4356394
> View attachment 4356395
> View attachment 4356396



Love the shirt!


----------



## amateurjeweler

It's here and it's spectacular. Hudson 5 in khaki & rust:


----------



## Freak4Coach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy



Heyyyyyyyy!!! How are ya? I see you still got your outlet swag goin' on! 




BeachBagGal said:


> Love it!! [emoji7]



Thank you!!!


----------



## B4GBuff

Last Month I purchased the new Dreamer in black quilted Lambskin with rivets all over the front and love it! But the one I had my eye on last year was the chalk / snakeskin version and could not find it locally and apparently they can’t ship exotics to Canada. However, other stores can/will and I found the exact bag on eBay brand new with tags! So I just purchased it, and waiting for it to arrive! So now I have two Dreamers (both on the higher end price wise original cost, but I got the chalk/snake one for much less on eBay). I also picked up a feather charm for it (the first dreamers that were considered 1941 had feather charms included so I figured it would look good!).

Black / quilted Lambskin rivets (with coach chain added - I sometimes swap out the leather strap for the chain):



Chalk / Genuine Snake:



Charm I got for the new chalk/snake one:




I had gotten away from Coach for awhile but I think they are now recovering as a brand and becoming higher end again. I am loving the dreamer profile and the quality feels top notch!


----------



## Freak4Coach

zjones said:


> New additions: Bambi T-shirt and chalk Melody booties.
> 
> I'm not sure about the shoes, to he honest.
> 
> View attachment 4356394
> View attachment 4356395
> View attachment 4356396



The boots are super cute! How is the fit with the narrow toe box?


----------



## tealocean

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time. I've been dabbling in other brands and sometimes just enjoying the pieces I had. Nothing in Coach had captured my eye enough to buy. I love the Rogue but just too heavy. But when I saw SilviaLovesBags reveal I couldn't pass up on this beauty!  Miss Frame Bag in black. She's absolutely gorgeous! And bigger than I expected. I love it with the scarf on the handle! It's going to be hard to resist more and there's another bag I have my eye on. Just waiting for it to be released   Even though it had been a long time, my SA even sent me this cool Coach book as sweet gift.


This is a beauty! It sounds like you love it!


B4GBuff said:


> Last Month I purchased the new Dreamer in black quilted Lambskin with rivets all over the front and love it! But the one I had my eye on last year was the chalk / snakeskin version and could not find it locally and apparently they can’t ship exotics to Canada. However, other stores can/will and I found the exact bag on eBay brand new with tags! So I just purchased it, and waiting for it to arrive! So now I have two Dreamers (both on the higher end price wise original cost, but I got the chalk/snake one for much less on eBay). I also picked up a feather charm for it (the first dreamers that were considered 1941 had feather charms included so I figured it would look good!).
> 
> Black / quilted Lambskin rivets (with coach chain added - I sometimes swap out the leather strap for the chain):
> View attachment 4357177
> 
> 
> Chalk / Genuine Snake:
> View attachment 4357178
> 
> 
> Charm I got for the new chalk/snake one:
> View attachment 4357176
> 
> 
> I had gotten away from Coach for awhile but I think they are now recovering as a brand and becoming higher end again. I am loving the dreamer profile and the quality feels top notch!


 Beautiful Dreamers! I love the hangtag with feathers & stars. There is a picture in a reveal in the past week, and it looks even more beautiful than the stock picture.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Freak4Coach said:


> Heyyyyyyyy!!! How are ya? I see you still got your outlet swag goin' on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


You know it. Lol


----------



## tealocean

An overwhelmingly beautiful gift that I treasure. This purple glows and I can feel it when I carry this beauty. It makes me grin from ear to ear.


----------



## Freak4Coach

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4357341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An overwhelmingly beautiful gift that I treasure. This purple glows and I can feel it when I carry this beauty. It makes me grin from ear to ear.



This is gorgeous! Can you give the style number please?


----------



## snibor

Im usually an lv/Gucci gal but really like this new one.  Perfect size, and I love the shoulder strap.  It comes with a longer crossbody strap too. The color is called Sunrise. Dreamer shoulder bag in colorblock.


----------



## muggles

Wow! Unmade bed! Lazy day!


----------



## tealocean

Freak4Coach said:


> This is gorgeous! Can you give the style number please?


Thank you! The gifter has impeccable taste! It is the Coach x Disney ROGUE 25 32778 PURPLE/BLACK COPPER BPPUR. The color is much more vibrant than in my picture. You can see the stock photo here: https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coac...&style=COACH F32778&color=PURPLE/BLACK COPPER


----------



## tealocean

snibor said:


> Im usually an lv/Gucci gal but really like this new one.  Perfect size, and I love the shoulder strap.  It comes with a longer crossbody strap too. The color is called Sunrise. Dreamer shoulder bag in colorblock.
> View attachment 4357790
> 
> View attachment 4357792


 I love how slim this bag looks against the body,and it still looks roomy. Is it really comfortable to carry?


----------



## B4GBuff

Okay seriously I am on a ban for awhile now after this LOL

I just found the Parker 18 I had been looking for in the metallic grey / gold / and snakeskin. The dreamers I got are great for every day etc but I wanted a more elegant chain bag that I could wear crossbody, single shoulder, or double the straps (cross one under the flap in this case), to use for evenings, parties etc. Also purchased on eBay and at much less than original price!
Also got the tea rose charm for the side since it has a ring there to clip them on. And while I was at it I got a scarf LOL Seriously coach ban for awhile now! I have not even received my chalk / snake dreamer yet!


----------



## Freak4Coach

tealocean said:


> This is a beauty! It sounds like you love it!



I do! Thank you!


----------



## Freak4Coach

tealocean said:


> Thank you! The gifter has impeccable taste! It is the Coach x Disney ROGUE 25 32778 PURPLE/BLACK COPPER BPPUR. The color is much more vibrant than in my picture. You can see the stock photo here: https://coach.tingtingchen.com/coach-product.php?name=ROGUE 25&style=COACH F32778&color=PURPLE/BLACK COPPER



Thank you! Me loves me some purple


----------



## B4GBuff

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4357341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An overwhelmingly beautiful gift that I treasure. This purple glows and I can feel it when I carry this beauty. It makes me grin from ear to ear.



That is a beautiful colour! Purple has always been a colour of royalty!


----------



## whateve

B4GBuff said:


> That is a beautiful colour! Purple has always been a colour of royalty!


That must be why I like it!


----------



## snibor

tealocean said:


> I love how slim this bag looks against the body,and it still looks roomy. Is it really comfortable to carry?



I haven’t used yet but I put my things in it in the store and yes.  I love the shorter strap and  it has the crossbody strap as well.  Plus roomy enough but slim against body.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Freak4Coach said:


> Thank you! Me loves me some purple


Purple my fav color


----------



## tealocean

snibor said:


> I haven’t used yet but I put my things in it in the store and yes.  I love the shorter strap and  it has the crossbody strap as well.  Plus roomy enough but slim against body.


I hope you love it! It looks like it will be a pleasure to use.


----------



## tealocean

B4GBuff said:


> That is a beautiful colour! Purple has always been a colour of royalty!


 Thank you!



whateve said:


> That must be why I like it!


----------



## tealocean

B4GBuff said:


> Okay seriously I am on a ban for awhile now after this LOL
> 
> I just found the Parker 18 I had been looking for in the metallic grey / gold / and snakeskin. The dreamers I got are great for every day etc but I wanted a more elegant chain bag that I could wear crossbody, single shoulder, or double the straps (cross one under the flap in this case), to use for evenings, parties etc. Also purchased on eBay and at much less than original price!
> Also got the tea rose charm for the side since it has a ring there to clip them on. And while I was at it I got a scarf LOL Seriously coach ban for awhile now! I have not even received my chalk / snake dreamer yet!
> 
> View attachment 4358309
> 
> View attachment 4358311
> 
> View attachment 4358310


Love these, especially that tea rose charm!


----------



## snibor

tealocean said:


> I hope you love it! It looks like it will be a pleasure to use.



Thank you kindly!  I can’t wait to use.


----------



## zjones

Freak4Coach said:


> The boots are super cute! How is the fit with the narrow toe box?



I actually ended up returning the boots because the fit was just too tight with the pointed toe.


----------



## branbran1984

Feels like I got this bag from Gymboree, but it’s cute!


----------



## zjones

Returned my Melody booties and used that plus some on this gorgeous Dreamer. Using the midnight denim tea rose clutch with it even though it's not a 100% match.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Freak4Coach said:


> Sorry everyone! I have no idea why my pics are so big and I can't figure out how to make them smaller


I like big pictures  and I cannot lie!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> I like big pictures  and I cannot lie!


----------



## Vidalita

Technically not mine quite yet but I finally saw it in person and tried it on in the boutique today.... The patchwork Riley... She will be mine in just a few weeks! I'm currently using my signature Riley with saddle trim 24/7 in the meantime


----------



## Vidalita

zjones said:


> I actually ended up returning the boots because the fit was just too tight with the pointed toe.


Omg I'm so sad to hear this bc I was eyeing these boots in the patchwork to match the Riley bag...
I hope the AW19 runway boots aren't terribly narrow as well!


----------



## Freak4Coach

zjones said:


> I actually ended up returning the boots because the fit was just too tight with the pointed toe.



I wondered if that would be an issue. That's a bummer! 




Sunshine mama said:


> I like big pictures  and I cannot lie!



OMG I almost spit out my water


----------



## SEWDimples

Accordion Card Case with Dalmatian floral print and Dalmatian hang tag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vidalita said:


> Technically not mine quite yet but I finally saw it in person and tried it on in the boutique today.... The patchwork Riley... She will be mine in just a few weeks! I'm currently using my signature Riley with saddle trim 24/7 in the meantime


LOVE your hot pink boots! I think now I need a pair of patent HOT PINK boots!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

zjones said:


> Returned my Melody booties and used that plus some on this gorgeous Dreamer. Using the midnight denim tea rose clutch with it even though it's not a 100% match.
> 
> View attachment 4360319


Love. Wish that bag was twice the size. Lol


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

The lovely Wizard of Oz bears (feat. Heather Gray Rogue Shoulder)



^Plus they did a great job monogramming the tag for me (has my initials in black (blurred) and the gold moon on the upper right hand corner)


----------



## Melodyjj

Camera Bag with Quilting, the color is called Jasper. Do I need two red bags in my collection? No. But the quilted leather and red color are beautiful. Ruby Rogue is brighter and has a bit orange in it while Jasper is true red imo.


----------



## whateve

Melodyjj said:


> Camera Bag with Quilting, the color is called Jasper. Do I need two red bags in my collection? No. But the quilted leather and red color are beautiful. Ruby Rogue is brighter and has a bit orange in it while Jasper is true red imo.


They are completely different! I think a lot of people on tpf would say you definitely need two red bags! It is beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> They are completely different! I think a lot of people on tpf would say you definitely need two red bags! It is beautiful!


I wonder if anyone can guess what @RuedeNesle and I would say about that! [emoji38]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess what @RuedeNesle and I would say about that! [emoji38]


I was thinking of you two!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I was thinking of you two!


I have the red quilted camera bag in my cart.  I "need" it because I don't have anything like it in red! [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have the red quilted camera bag in my cart.  I "need" it because I don't have anything like it in red! [emoji849][emoji23]


I'm sure you absolutely need another red bag! I don't see any more room on the shelf!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I'm sure you absolutely need another red bag! I don't see any more room on the shelf!


That's the "other colors" shelves. Red is getting a whole bookshelf all to herself pretty soon! [emoji16]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Melodyjj said:


> Camera Bag with Quilting, the color is called Jasper. Do I need two red bags in my collection? No. But the quilted leather and red color are beautiful. Ruby Rogue is brighter and has a bit orange in it while Jasper is true red imo.



Oooo love this bag and color!! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> I have the red quilted camera bag in my cart.  I "need" it because I don't have anything like it in red! [emoji849][emoji23]



Please tell me it is Macy’s. They have an awesome deal on it right now. It’s in my cart and it’s killing me. Lol


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Please tell me it is Macy’s. They have an awesome deal on it right now. It’s in my cart and it’s killing me. Lol


Yes! You feel my pain! [emoji847] Lol! FOMO is killing me! It's nappa leather! Super soft! I don't have red quilted nappa! [emoji7]


----------



## Alexa5

BeachBagGal said:


> Please tell me it is Macy’s. They have an awesome deal on it right now. It’s in my cart and it’s killing me. Lol


Was it you or someone else that didn’t like the shape of camera bags?


----------



## tealocean

Melodyjj said:


> Camera Bag with Quilting, the color is called Jasper. Do I need two red bags in my collection? No. But the quilted leather and red color are beautiful. Ruby Rogue is brighter and has a bit orange in it while Jasper is true red imo.


Beautiful reds, Melody!


----------



## Syren

Retail me not had a $10 rebate on $100+ at Macy’s!  You get these rebates much quicker than other sites in my experience.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> They are completely different! I think a lot of people on tpf would say you definitely need two red bags! It is beautiful!





houseof999 said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess what @RuedeNesle and I would say about that! [emoji38]





whateve said:


> I was thinking of you two!


I haven't given red bags much thought. Wait. I meant to say red bags are all I think about!   You don't need two red bags, you need as many red bags as you can get!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Melodyjj said:


> Camera Bag with Quilting, the color is called Jasper. *Do I need two red bags in my collection? *No. But the quilted leather and red color are beautiful. Ruby Rogue is brighter and has a bit orange in it while Jasper is true red imo.


Yes! Yes you do!  These are beautiful!


----------



## B4GBuff

zjones said:


> Returned my Melody booties and used that plus some on this gorgeous Dreamer. Using the midnight denim tea rose clutch with it even though it's not a 100% match.
> 
> View attachment 4360319



Love this dreamer! It’s beautiful! The dreamer shape has become instantly recognizable now I think and is considered on the high end of Coach. I’ve seen some celeb photos with it (prior they seemed to all stick with rogues). The quality, feel and look of the dreamer shape certainly gives impression of a luxury bag. The tea rose appliqués are cute! But the denim colour is wonderful. I didn’t think I’d like it but I do!


----------



## diva7633

This was returned to my outlet. My SA texted to see if I want it. Silly question


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Yes! You feel my pain! [emoji847] Lol! FOMO is killing me! It's nappa leather! Super soft! I don't have red quilted nappa! [emoji7]



I totally feel ya!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Was it you or someone else that didn’t like the shape of camera bags?



It’s me. That’s why I’m not getting it. [emoji17]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

diva7633 said:


> This was returned to my outlet. My SA texted to see if I want it. Silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363954
> View attachment 4363955
> View attachment 4363956


That's next on my list. What's the discount today


----------



## hyungakim

diva7633 said:


> This was returned to my outlet. My SA texted to see if I want it. Silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363954
> View attachment 4363955
> View attachment 4363956



hi this also a slly question. Mind if me ask how much the price?


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> I haven't given red bags much thought. Wait. I meant to say red bags are all I think about!   You don't need two red bags, you need as many red bags as you can get!


----------



## tealocean

diva7633 said:


> This was returned to my outlet. My SA texted to see if I want it. Silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363954
> View attachment 4363955
> View attachment 4363956


 Beautiful! Congrats on a great find!


BeachBagGal said:


> It’s me. That’s why I’m not getting it. [emoji17]


----------



## Coconut lover

snibor said:


> Im usually an lv/Gucci gal but really like this new one.  Perfect size, and I love the shoulder strap.  It comes with a longer crossbody strap too. The color is called Sunrise. Dreamer shoulder bag in colorblock.
> View attachment 4357790
> 
> View attachment 4357792


Saw this one today. Beautiful


----------



## FashionParadise

Got a new Edie 28 in marine! Reminds me of the turquoise hues of tropical oceans and lagoons.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

diva7633 said:


> This was returned to my outlet. My SA texted to see if I want it. Silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363954
> View attachment 4363955
> View attachment 4363956



Wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## Melodyjj

whateve said:


> They are completely different! I think a lot of people on tpf would say you definitely need two red bags! It is beautiful!


Thanks! I wear neutral colors mostly so it's unusual for me to own two red bags. But I can't resist these two babes.



houseof999 said:


> I have the red quilted camera bag in my cart.  I "need" it because I don't have anything like it in red! [emoji849][emoji23]


You need it. Nappa leather feels like butter.



BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love this bag and color!! [emoji173]️


Thanks!



tealocean said:


> Beautiful reds, Melody!


Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

Melodyjj said:


> Camera Bag with Quilting, the color is called Jasper. Do I need two red bags in my collection? No. But the quilted leather and red color are beautiful. Ruby Rogue is brighter and has a bit orange in it while Jasper is true red imo.


Beautiful!  I love both of them.


----------



## tealocean

FashionParadise said:


> Got a new Edie 28 in marine! Reminds me of the turquoise hues of tropical oceans and lagoons.


I love your description! This color is so beautiful and tranquil! I hope you enjoy your new Edie!


----------



## Teagaggle

Jaxson 28. It is a 1941 bag from the men's line but I was drawn to the style. Not too big (I'm 5' 7"). Added a new charm to soften the masculine details. All leather crossbody strap too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Jaxson 28. It is a 1941 bag from the men's line but I was drawn to the style. Not too big (I'm 5' 7"). Added a new charm to soften the masculine details. All leather crossbody strap too!
> View attachment 4366209


I like


----------



## holiday123

Colorblock saddle. Love this. Back pocket fits phone and inside has zip and slip compartment. 
Opening is no trouble at all. Was worried it would be a hassle getting in and out. Amazing leather too and of course I love the color. 

Slightly smaller than saddle 23,  but still fits soft wallet and sunglasses case.
Paired it with dark turquoise exotic strap, but original strap is comfortable too.


----------



## holiday123

This has to be my favorite strap so far. Pairs with everything. So  it!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> This has to be my favorite strap so far. Pairs with everything. So  it!


You're right! It does go with everything! I love all your pairings.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> Jaxson 28. It is a 1941 bag from the men's line but I was drawn to the style. Not too big (I'm 5' 7"). Added a new charm to soften the masculine details. All leather crossbody strap too!
> View attachment 4366209



The charm looks great on it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Jaxson 28. It is a 1941 bag from the men's line but I was drawn to the style. Not too big (I'm 5' 7"). Added a new charm to soften the masculine details. All leather crossbody strap too!
> View attachment 4366209


I've had my eye on this as well! What's the leather like? What do you think of the plastic zippers?


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> I've had my eye on this as well! What's the leather like? What do you think of the plastic zippers?


The leather is very nice, obviously a smooth vs. pebbled. It kind of has a weathered appearance if that makes sense. The zippers are a downside. I haven't carried it yet but may play with the zippers back and forth to see if they loosen up a bit. If not, I may need to reconsider. I like to be able to get into a bag easily, whether it's on my passenger seat or on me!
There is no slip pocket on the back, which I knew going in. The front flap pocket is very easy to get in and out in and out of which is a plus. It's very organized in the inside and I like that it has a top handle. I'm just going to have to really sit with this one for a bit before I make a final decision.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> The leather is very nice, obviously a smooth vs. pebbled. It kind of has a weathered appearance if that makes sense. The zippers are a downside. I haven't carried it yet but may play with the zippers back and forth to see if they loosen up a bit. If not, I may need to reconsider. I like to be able to get into a bag easily, whether it's on my passenger seat or on me!
> There is no slip pocket on the back, which I knew going in. The front flap pocket is very easy to get in and out in and out of which is a plus. It's very organized in the inside and I like that it has a top handle. I'm just going to have to really sit with this one for a bit before I make a final decision.


I get you on the "weathered" aspect. My zip card case is in Sport Calf and it looks really beat for its age.


----------



## gr8onteej

Teagaggle said:


> Jaxson 28. It is a 1941 bag from the men's line but I was drawn to the style. Not too big (I'm 5' 7"). Added a new charm to soften the masculine details. All leather crossbody strap too!
> View attachment 4366209



I like this one.  How much does it hold? (How roomy is it?) and the all important , is it a heavy bag?  Thanks.


----------



## Teagaggle

gr8onteej said:


> I like this one.  How much does it hold? (How roomy is it?) and the all important , is it a heavy bag?  Thanks.


I don't carry a ton but it holds a lot IMO.
Here are some shots (1st one next to a Rogue 25...I have my slim wallet in the front section & it could easily hold a full size zip wallet & more. The back section is wider & holds my cosmetic case,  keys, tissues & comb & could carry more. My phone fits in the front flap which is generous. 
It's not terribly heavy but does have some weight. It is a man's bag & has substantial hardware for the strap. 
Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle. Love this. Back pocket fits phone and inside has zip and slip compartment.
> Opening is no trouble at all. Was worried it would be a hassle getting in and out. Amazing leather too and of course I love the color.
> 
> Slightly smaller than saddle 23,  but still fits soft wallet and sunglasses case.
> Paired it with dark turquoise exotic strap, but original strap is comfortable too.


Omg. Hawtness


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

holiday123 said:


> This has to be my favorite strap so far. Pairs with everything. So  it!



Love love love it! Thanks for sharing all the pairings. They look great!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Teagaggle said:


> Jaxson 28. It is a 1941 bag from the men's line but I was drawn to the style. Not too big (I'm 5' 7"). Added a new charm to soften the masculine details. All leather crossbody strap too!
> View attachment 4366209



Very nice, T! The charm is a great addition. Thanks for sharing your mod shot! I’m wondering what else its strap could be used with...


----------



## gr8onteej

Teagaggle said:


> I don't carry a ton but it holds a lot IMO.
> Here are some shots (1st one next to a Rogue 25...I have my slim wallet in the front section & it could easily hold a full size zip wallet & more. The back section is wider & holds my cosmetic case,  keys, tissues & comb & could carry more. My phone fits in the front flap which is generous.
> It's not terribly heavy but does have some weight. It is a man's bag & has substantial hardware for the strap.
> Let me know if you have any other questions.
> View attachment 4366321
> View attachment 4366322
> View attachment 4366323
> View attachment 4366324



Thank you.  Very helpful.


----------



## Alexa5

I shared these in the vintage clubhouse as well, but here are my first vintage bags...


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> I shared these in the vintage clubhouse as well, but here are my first vintage bags...
> 
> View attachment 4366499


Congrats! You did good. Is the Station bag blue?


----------



## Alexa5

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! You did good. Is the Station bag blue?


Thanks!  It is purple


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> Thanks!  It is purple


Wow! That is really nice. I do not think I have seen one before in this color.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Alexa5 said:


> I shared these in the vintage clubhouse as well, but here are my first vintage bags...
> 
> View attachment 4366499



Wow, Alexa! These are so cool!


----------



## sb2

Teagaggle said:


> I don't carry a ton but it holds a lot IMO.
> Here are some shots (1st one next to a Rogue 25...I have my slim wallet in the front section & it could easily hold a full size zip wallet & more. The back section is wider & holds my cosmetic case,  keys, tissues & comb & could carry more. My phone fits in the front flap which is generous.
> It's not terribly heavy but does have some weight. It is a man's bag & has substantial hardware for the strap.
> Let me know if you have any other questions.
> View attachment 4366321
> View attachment 4366322
> View attachment 4366323
> View attachment 4366324



I love this and it looks great on you! Definitely better pictures than Coach does


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> I shared these in the vintage clubhouse as well, but here are my first vintage bags...
> 
> View attachment 4366499



Congrats A.  These are very pretty especially the purple one (what a special bag!)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Jaxson 28. It is a 1941 bag from the men's line but I was drawn to the style. Not too big (I'm 5' 7"). Added a new charm to soften the masculine details. All leather crossbody strap too!
> View attachment 4366209



Nice! Looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle. Love this. Back pocket fits phone and inside has zip and slip compartment.
> Opening is no trouble at all. Was worried it would be a hassle getting in and out. Amazing leather too and of course I love the color.
> 
> Slightly smaller than saddle 23,  but still fits soft wallet and sunglasses case.
> Paired it with dark turquoise exotic strap, but original strap is comfortable too.



Love that color combo!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle. Love this. Back pocket fits phone and inside has zip and slip compartment.
> Opening is no trouble at all. Was worried it would be a hassle getting in and out. Amazing leather too and of course I love the color.
> 
> Slightly smaller than saddle 23,  but still fits soft wallet and sunglasses case.
> Paired it with dark turquoise exotic strap, but original strap is comfortable too.


Bag twins. Picked this up today. It us smaller than the 23 but I think it's just a tad shorter in height. 
Love your strap pairing.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twins. Picked this up today. It us smaller than the 23 but I think it's just a tad shorter in height.
> Love your strap pairing.


Thank you and congrats! I think it's almost perfect for my needs.  Usually if Coach gives you a back pocket they leave out pockets inside or like the 23 put some strap/snap thing in there to get in the way.  This has my outside pocket, inside zip pocket and the gusseted front pocket and no odd snaps   Plus a removable strap so I can play with the novelty straps.  I keep looking for a zip top vs flap because I have so many flaps, but I have no complaints with this.  Tempted to get the black one like you too! 
Oh and I'm moving right into it tomorrow so I can get some use out of it before it ends up at the outlets for 70% off haha.  I still have my sequins pouch and sequins foldover clutch NWT in the closet.  I only got 30% off those and I guess some ended up at the outlets for the 70/15 so now it's use it right away or return it


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Jaxson 28. It is a 1941 bag from the men's line but I was drawn to the style. Not too big (I'm 5' 7"). Added a new charm to soften the masculine details. All leather crossbody strap too!
> View attachment 4366209


That charm is gorgeous!!! It really looks great with the bag and gives it that special touch like you said.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle. Love this. Back pocket fits phone and inside has zip and slip compartment.
> Opening is no trouble at all. Was worried it would be a hassle getting in and out. Amazing leather too and of course I love the color.
> 
> Slightly smaller than saddle 23,  but still fits soft wallet and sunglasses case.
> Paired it with dark turquoise exotic strap, but original strap is comfortable too.


 These colors are beautiful!



holiday123 said:


> This has to be my favorite strap so far. Pairs with everything. So  it!


It sure is a lovely strap, H! I love the tea roses on it! And more beautiful colored bags! It really does go with a lot. Thank you for sharing these beautiful pics!


Alexa5 said:


> I shared these in the vintage clubhouse as well, but here are my first vintage bags...
> 
> View attachment 4366499


 Beautiful new bags, A! Especially the purple one, and that is a great orange with the pretty striped surprise inside! They look like they are in great condition! How do you like using and carrying them?


----------



## Alexa5

tealocean said:


> These colors are beautiful!
> 
> 
> It sure is a lovely strap, H! I love the tea roses on it! And more beautiful colored bags! It really does go with a lot. Thank you for sharing these beautiful pics!
> Beautiful new bags, A! Especially the purple one, and that is a great orange with the pretty striped surprise inside! They look like they are in great condition! How do you like using and carrying them?


I had cleaned them a little so was letting them air out, but now they are ready. I will probably use them over the next couple of weeks so will let you know!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Thank you and congrats! I think it's almost perfect for my needs.  Usually if Coach gives you a back pocket they leave out pockets inside or like the 23 put some strap/snap thing in there to get in the way.  This has my outside pocket, inside zip pocket and the gusseted front pocket and no odd snaps   Plus a removable strap so I can play with the novelty straps.  I keep looking for a zip top vs flap because I have so many flaps, but I have no complaints with this.  Tempted to get the black one like you too!
> Oh and I'm moving right into it tomorrow so I can get some use out of it before it ends up at the outlets for 70% off haha.  I still have my sequins pouch and sequins foldover clutch NWT in the closet.  I only got 30% off those and I guess some ended up at the outlets for the 70/15 so now it's use it right away or return it


OMG, I forgot about the odd snap in the 23s. I sold most of mine & have 3 to go. If you can, purchase black once you can inspect it in store. The first one I ordered, that I had posted pics of here when it first arrived, actually had a defect on the edge paint of the leather so I returned & ordered another one. That one came with scratches all over it so it went back as well. Last night, I finally went in and purchased the black one and the color block after a close inspection of both. Sometimes you just have to see in person and I'm very fortunate to have two stores in my local mall that I can do that with. Just a suggestion, if that's possible for you.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, I forgot about the odd snap in the 23s. I sold most of mine & have 3 to go. If you can, purchase black once you can inspect it in store. The first one I ordered, that I had posted pics of here when it first arrived, actually had a defect on the edge paint of the leather so I returned & ordered another one. That one came with scratches all over it so it went back as well. Last night, I finally went in and purchased the black one and the color block after a close inspection of both. Sometimes you just have to see in person and I'm very fortunate to have two stores in my local mall that I can do that with. Just a suggestion, if that's possible for you.


Yes thanks for the tip.  My green one is almost perfect, but has a mark on front where the tab moves up.  I can't tell if it's from the tab rubbing on the leather or just a flaw.  I conditioned it and it looks better, but if it bugs me when I go to move my items into it today then I will order another and return this one.

I am pretty sure that Coach doesn't adjust the price of the other item if you return something that then puts your total under the $200 so I should be ok to return and rebuy the bag w/o the strap losing the discount.  It'll just be another return on my record lol.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Yes thanks for the tip.  My green one is almost perfect, but has a mark on front where the tab moves up.  I can't tell if it's from the tab rubbing on the leather or just a flaw.  I conditioned it and it looks better, but if it bugs me when I go to move my items into it today then I will order another and return this one.
> 
> I am pretty sure that Coach doesn't adjust the price of the other item if you return something that then puts your total under the $200 so I should be ok to return and rebuy the bag w/o the strap losing the discount.  It'll just be another return on my record lol.


I know. Quality control is definitely lacking lately. If I'm returning via UPS, I always indicate if there is a defect. I don't feel those returns should go against us but I worry as well.


----------



## musiclover

My new black Rogue rivets. She’s absolutely beautiful. A little time to air out her creases and then she will be perfect. 


Some details...I love the finishing.


----------



## LL777

musiclover said:


> My new black Rogue rivets. She’s absolutely beautiful. A little time to air out her creases and then she will be perfect.
> View attachment 4367978
> 
> Some details...I love the finishing.
> View attachment 4367979


What color are the outer pockets?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

musiclover said:


> My new black Rogue rivets. She’s absolutely beautiful. A little time to air out her creases and then she will be perfect.
> View attachment 4367978
> 
> Some details...I love the finishing.
> View attachment 4367979


Omg! Those teeny tearose details are stunning!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

holiday123 said:


> This has to be my favorite strap so far. Pairs with everything. So  it!


Love your strap. Very very versatile!!


----------



## musiclover

LL777 said:


> What color are the outer pockets?


Hi LL777, I’m sorry I’m so late to reply. The colour of the suede pockets is that gold-mustard colour but lighter than my dark denim Rogue. I’m not home right now but I’ll remember to take a picture in the next day or so.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> My new black Rogue rivets. She’s absolutely beautiful. A little time to air out her creases and then she will be perfect.
> View attachment 4367978
> 
> Some details...I love the finishing.
> View attachment 4367979


She is stunning!


----------



## musiclover

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg! Those teeny tearose details are stunning!!


Thank you!  I really enjoy all the tearose detailing we’ve seen the past couple of years.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> She is stunning!


Thanks, TO!  I think she’s very beautiful myself.


----------



## CoachMaven

I love finding vintage deals where I least expect them! Went to an antiques mall Saturday looking for items for my home, and found this adorable little Pocket Purse, made in NYC no less, in a sad state. I couldn't get over how great the leather felt, while scratched and in need of some TLC, I couldn't leave it behind. Became my project for the weekend. Still need to buff the leather to get more of a sheen, but it's already looking 100% better than how I found it! Before and after photos:


----------



## musiclover

LL777 said:


> What color are the outer pockets?


Here you go!  This is daylight at around 8:15 this morning so true colour.


----------



## LL777

musiclover said:


> Here you go!  This is daylight at around 8:15 this morning so true colour.
> View attachment 4369643


Thank you, I love the color combo.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Here you go!  This is daylight at around 8:15 this morning so true colour.
> View attachment 4369643



So beautiful!  Very sharp color combo. [emoji7]


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> This has to be my favorite strap so far. Pairs with everything. So  it!


I was so inspired by all your bag looks I had to get one, too!


The beautiful denim tearose strap with my dark denim Rogue. I love this combination.


----------



## keishapie1973

Patchwork duffle arrived today.....


----------



## holiday123

musiclover said:


> I was so inspired by all your bag looks I had to get one, too!
> View attachment 4370385
> 
> The beautiful denim tearose strap with my dark denim Rogue. I love this combination.


Looks amazing!!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Looks amazing!!


Thank you!  You have an enviable handbag collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Patchwork duffle arrived today.....



Love that color combo! [emoji173]️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

keishapie1973 said:


> Patchwork duffle arrived today.....


Showstopping!!!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Thank you!  I really enjoy all the tearose detailing we’ve seen the past couple of years.


The tea roses make everything extra lovely! I have a little Mercer with them, and I'm crazy about it!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> I love finding vintage deals where I least expect them! Went to an antiques mall Saturday looking for items for my home, and found this adorable little Pocket Purse, made in NYC no less, in a sad state. I couldn't get over how great the leather felt, while scratched and in need of some TLC, I couldn't leave it behind. Became my project for the weekend. Still need to buff the leather to get more of a sheen, but it's already looking 100% better than how I found it! Before and after photos:
> View attachment 4368538
> View attachment 4368539


Wow you did a great job! Did you share what you did in the rehab thread? Congratulations on your find!


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> Wow you did a great job! Did you share what you did in the rehab thread? Congratulations on your find!


Yes, and I took additional photos and posted them in the rehab thread. My new avatar photo is that very bag, after the brass had been cleaned and polished, and an additional application of Leather CPR. I'm really pleased how this one turned out. I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for others to rehab now!


----------



## muggles

keishapie1973 said:


> Patchwork duffle arrived today.....



Awesome!


----------



## Ireiki4u

musiclover said:


> I was so inspired by all your bag looks I had to get one, too!
> View attachment 4370385
> 
> The beautiful denim tearose strap with my dark denim Rogue. I love this combination.


Can you wear the tea rose strap crossbody?


----------



## musiclover

Ireiki4u said:


> Can you wear the tea rose strap crossbody?


Yes, you can!  I don’t look good with a cross body bag but I tried it on and it’s doable.  And there’s are adjustable buckles on both ends to lengthen the strap.


----------



## SEWDimples

Stickman and Rexy bag charms.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> Yes, and I took additional photos and posted them in the rehab thread. My new avatar photo is that very bag, after the brass had been cleaned and polished, and an additional application of Leather CPR. I'm really pleased how this one turned out. I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for others to rehab now!


Thank you! I hope you find some more great ones. It sounds like you're having fun.


----------



## muggles

Just arrived! Gray Bedford!
Not sure I like it?


----------



## muggles

Do your Bedford’s have these striated areas that look like scratches in the leather? Both sides look that way!


----------



## melmelby99

Just arrived!  Metallic Graphite Dreamer and Feathers and Stars bag charm.  Not sure where I will put the charm.  Also wanted to show you the Dinky I've been carrying, with a ball chain strap from an Amanda bag  I kind of have a *thing* … I do not like gold hardware and will only buy silver, gunmetal or black copper. Yes, I'm a weirdo.


----------



## holiday123

muggles said:


> View attachment 4372085
> View attachment 4372086
> 
> Do your Bedford’s have these striated areas that look like scratches in the leather? Both sides look that way!


My gray (which I sold because I just didn't love it as much as cypress and canyon) wasn't like that.  My cypress (which is ) does have some creases in it, but not that bad!


----------



## AubergineSally

I just looked at my heather gray Bedford. It has striations on one side and not the other. I think the ones on mine are milder than yours but that could just be the lighting. They don’t bother me.


----------



## SEWDimples

Today, I received some more bag charms. I really like these jeweled animal bag charms. I want mouse and pig.

Jeweled owl and suede butterfly keychain.


----------



## tealocean

melmelby99 said:


> Just arrived!  Metallic Graphite Dreamer and Feathers and Stars bag charm.  Not sure where I will put the charm.  Also wanted to show you the Dinky I've been carrying, with a ball chain strap from an Amanda bag  I kind of have a *thing* … I do not like gold hardware and will only buy silver, gunmetal or black copper. Yes, I'm a weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372389


These are beautiful! I love silver too. What a great idea to change up the chain! Your Dinky looks great. Is the color Bordeaux?


----------



## Jeny09

Melodyjj said:


> Camera Bag with Quilting, the color is called Jasper. Do I need two red bags in my collection? No. But the quilted leather and red color are beautiful. Ruby Rogue is brighter and has a bit orange in it while Jasper is true red imo.



Loveee these color.. beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

Just LOVING this bag!  My new to me Lindy swing bag from 1991 50th anniversary collection.  It is in near perfect condition, too!  The leather looks better than the photo reveals.  I love this vintage one more than the newer frame bags at retail right now.  I think the double thin strap suits the bag better than the current retail versions.  I haven't seen the newer ones at retail but this leather is really nice, too.  I didn't care for the leather on the new Station bag compared to vintage.

My new fave!


----------



## kvm87

Picked up this beauty in person and got her hot stamped. I’ve been lusting over this bag for a long time and with the sale I decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## CoachCruiser

kvm87 said:


> Picked up this beauty in person and got her hot stamped. I’ve been lusting over this bag for a long time and with the sale I decided to pull the trigger.


STUNNING! Gorgeous, classic, and somehow has an edgy vibe all at the same time! Congrats!


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Just LOVING this bag!  My new to me Lindy swing bag from 1991 50th anniversary collection.  It is in near perfect condition, too!  The leather looks better than the photo reveals.  I love this vintage one more than the newer frame bags at retail right now.  I think the double thin strap suits the bag better than the current retail versions.  I haven't seen the newer ones at retail but this leather is really nice, too.  I didn't care for the leather on the new Station bag compared to vintage.
> 
> My new fave!
> View attachment 4373471
> View attachment 4373473


This is so cute, and really fun to see the original version! Congrats on finding your new favorite!


----------



## tealocean

kvm87 said:


> Picked up this beauty in person and got her hot stamped. I’ve been lusting over this bag for a long time and with the sale I decided to pull the trigger.


 Congrats on getting your dream bag! This is gorgeous!


----------



## Teagaggle

kvm87 said:


> Picked up this beauty in person and got her hot stamped. I’ve been lusting over this bag for a long time and with the sale I decided to pull the trigger.


This is lovely & I always like seeing how folks get their monogramming. 
I may have to check this out before the sale ends.


----------



## Newpurselove

Ok well I am a sucker for scarves! I have already worn my green Dark fairytale scarf a TON and gotten so many compliments. I had to go ahead and order it in the red as well since it is half off and almost out of stock. Gorgeous


----------



## MelissaPurse

Preloved Rogue 36 Suede w/ Western Whiplash arrived today....[emoji30] Just stunning [emoji1487]...the detailing [emoji1487] Resort 2017 Collection


----------



## whateve

MelissaPurse said:


> Preloved Rogue 36 Suede w/ Western Whiplash arrived today....[emoji30] Just stunning [emoji1487]...the detailing [emoji1487] Resort 2017 Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373646


Wow! That's a work of art. I don't remember this one. I remember suede in this color but I don't remember the rivets and lacing.


----------



## MelissaPurse

whateve said:


> Wow! That's a work of art. I don't remember this one. I remember suede in this color but I don't remember the rivets and lacing.



Thank you. It was from the resort collection came out the same time with Prussian Blue Rogue [emoji4]...so happy to have her in my collection [emoji4]


----------



## Jeny09

My new to me vintage Regina 1998 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bag arrived yesterday, I am soooo happy this is the style that I wanted... just need a little tlc and it will look stunning [emoji7]


----------



## Tosa22

Jeny09 said:


> My new to me vintage Regina 1998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag arrived yesterday, I am soooo happy this is the style that I wanted... just need a little tlc and it will look stunning [emoji7]


So pretty! Looks like she doesn't need much TLC, she's already in pretty good shape


----------



## Jeny09

Tosa22 said:


> So pretty! Looks like she doesn't need much TLC, she's already in pretty good shape



Thanks.. yes she looks good already. I am actually tossing whether or not I should clean/condition it as the bag looks good and I really want to use it straight away [emoji16]


----------



## Christofle

muggles said:


> View attachment 4372085
> View attachment 4372086
> 
> Do your Bedford’s have these striated areas that look like scratches in the leather? Both sides look that way!



Those are veins


----------



## Christofle

I picked up two new reversible belts as I needed some spring colours to match my spring trousers and bermudas.

Pink & burgundy and turquoise & midnight blue.


----------



## Sammkc

Loving my new camera bag, so excited to carry it!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sammkc said:


> Loving my new camera bag, so excited to carry it!!


How much can you put in your camera bag?


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Camera bag for me today, too


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> Camera bag for me today, too



Ooops, sorry meant to post it in „which bag are you carrying today“


----------



## Glttglam

Sammkc said:


> Loving my new camera bag, so excited to carry it!!


Awesome bag! I've always loved the way Coach does the ombre look


----------



## SEWDimples

Christofle said:


> I picked up two new reversible belts as I needed some spring colours to match my spring trousers and bermudas.
> 
> Pink & burgundy and turquoise & midnight blue.


I like these belts, plus you get two colors in one.



Hobbsy said:


> How much can you put in your camera bag?





Chicagogirl2005 said:


> Camera bag for me today, too


Camera bags are great. I love the size for weekends and running errands.


----------



## shengnes

Took a break for a couple of years. Bought a few new things today. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## SEWDimples

shengnes said:


> Took a break for a couple of years. Bought a few new things today. Can't wait to try them out.
> View attachment 4375215


Congrats and welcome back. Nice haul. Twins on Dalmatian Kisslock and accordion card case. Enjoy!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

Got my Frame bag with a bag charm and some new sneakers this weekend!


----------



## Tosa22

LinzG_ said:


> Got my Frame bag with a bag charm and some new sneakers this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4375465
> 
> View attachment 4375467
> View attachment 4375466
> View attachment 4375468


The charm looks so nice on the bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

LinzG_ said:


> Got my Frame bag with a bag charm and some new sneakers this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4375465
> 
> View attachment 4375467
> View attachment 4375466
> View attachment 4375468


Congrats! I like this bag. It looks good with the charm. Also, the sneaker are cute. I love the rivets/studs. Enjoy.


----------



## Newpurselove

LinzG_ said:


> Got my Frame bag with a bag charm and some new sneakers this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4375465
> 
> View attachment 4375467
> View attachment 4375466
> View attachment 4375468



That frame bag looks gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## Sammkc

Hobbsy said:


> How much can you put in your camera bag?


I find it holds a lot, i have a nolita clutch sunglasses case keys and cell phone in it easy the shape makes it so roomy i am really loveing it so far.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Just LOVING this bag!  My new to me Lindy swing bag from 1991 50th anniversary collection.  It is in near perfect condition, too!  The leather looks better than the photo reveals.  I love this vintage one more than the newer frame bags at retail right now.  I think the double thin strap suits the bag better than the current retail versions.  I haven't seen the newer ones at retail but this leather is really nice, too.  I didn't care for the leather on the new Station bag compared to vintage.
> 
> My new fave!
> View attachment 4373471
> View attachment 4373473


What a great bag! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

kvm87 said:


> Picked up this beauty in person and got her hot stamped. I’ve been lusting over this bag for a long time and with the sale I decided to pull the trigger.





MelissaPurse said:


> Preloved Rogue 36 Suede w/ Western Whiplash arrived today....[emoji30] Just stunning [emoji1487]...the detailing [emoji1487] Resort 2017 Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373646


You got some real beauties, ladies! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

LinzG_ said:


> Got my Frame bag with a bag charm and some new sneakers this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4375465
> 
> View attachment 4375467
> View attachment 4375466
> View attachment 4375468


Such a sweet combo that bag with the charm. Love it!


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

Sammkc said:


> Loving my new camera bag, so excited to carry it!!


Looks fab. Is the pink ombre matt or slightly metallic? I'm trying to decide on the lovely one you have, or the retro logo I've seen on Monnier Freres.


----------



## jlw05

My new Cooper Shoulder bag in sage, crystal tea rose charm and novelty strap. I wasn't sure how I felt about the bag online but when I saw it in person, I knew I had to go for it- the 30% off helped too!


----------



## Tosa22

jlw05 said:


> My new Cooper Shoulder bag in sage, crystal tea rose charm and novelty strap. I wasn't sure how I felt about the bag online but when I saw it in person, I knew I had to go for it- the 30% off helped too!
> 
> View attachment 4376255


Love this bag! It's next on my list to acquire, but I just bought two rogue 25s.


----------



## Teagaggle

Tosa22 said:


> Love this bag! It's next on my list to acquire, but I just bought two rogue 25s.


I bought this bag as well & love it. I got the ombre strap to go with it.
I also ordered the Olive Rogue 25 with rivets. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Sammkc

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Looks fab. Is the pink ombre matt or slightly metallic? I'm trying to decide on the lovely one you have, or the retro logo I've seen on Monnier Freres.


Its matte not metallic so pretty for spring and summer just took it out for the first time today and im loving it!!


----------



## Tosa22

Rogue 25 in dark denim. Love this bag so much!


----------



## marissa214

I got this Poppy Hallie tote for a steal on eBay, and when it arrived, it was unexpectedly NWT!  It feels like a very springy bag, especially paired with my MFF bird charm!  I love it!


----------



## Tosa22

marissa214 said:


> I got this Poppy Hallie tote for a steal on eBay, and when it arrived, it was unexpectedly NWT!  It feels like a very springy bag, especially paired with my MFF bird charm!  I love it!
> View attachment 4376428


Always a good surprise when things are better than described!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

In love with my new mini bag!!!


----------



## pianolize

shengnes said:


> Took a break for a couple of years. Bought a few new things today. Can't wait to try them out.
> View attachment 4375215


I LOOOOVE that strap! Saw it in the boutique last week--


----------



## Hobbsy

Sammkc said:


> I find it holds a lot, i have a nolita clutch sunglasses case keys and cell phone in it easy the shape makes it so roomy i am really loveing it so far.


Nice! Thank you!


----------



## FloraDB

MelissaPurse said:


> Preloved Rogue 36 Suede w/ Western Whiplash arrived today....[emoji30] Just stunning [emoji1487]...the detailing [emoji1487] Resort 2017 Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373646


Oh my goodness! She is stunning!


----------



## FloraDB

Dreamer in oxblood multi with rivets. I’m obsessed with these rivets and the brass hardware. It’s the 28 size and it’s perfect for me. So roomy yet small in size. The only minus is that it is hard to zip it up when it’s empty or not stuffed because the top where the zipper is falls in and I have to pinch the zipper on a side to hold it taught to close it, if that makes sense. But the color combo is just delicious, warm and happy and it goes with nearly everything I own. And I finally have something that my oxblood butterfliy charm would go with!


----------



## fayden

jlw05 said:


> My new Cooper Shoulder bag in sage, crystal tea rose charm and novelty strap. I wasn't sure how I felt about the bag online but when I saw it in person, I knew I had to go for it- the 30% off helped too!
> 
> View attachment 4376255



Lovely bag, I am waiting for them to hopefully release it in a saddle or cognac color!


----------



## muggles

Coming this week! My first Rogue! Navy with tea rose/Rivets!
Took me forever to decide to try one! Lol!


----------



## muggles

I’m bad! Bought this too , should be here tomorrow! [emoji7] got to stop online shopping![emoji848]


----------



## redwood66

muggles said:


> I’m bad! Bought this too , should be here tomorrow! [emoji7] got to stop online shopping![emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377315


I love mine!


----------



## muggles

redwood66 said:


> I love mine!



I look forward to receiving mine!! It looks really neat!


----------



## SEWDimples

muggles said:


> I’m bad! Bought this too , should be here tomorrow! [emoji7] got to stop online shopping![emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377315


Who is selling this tote?


----------



## muggles

SEWDimples said:


> Who is selling this tote?



I bought it off poshmark! There is one on eBay! Did I buy a fake?


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> My new to me vintage Regina 1998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag arrived yesterday, I am soooo happy this is the style that I wanted... just need a little tlc and it will look stunning [emoji7]


Jeny, I love this! Beautiful! I just got one in a lighter brown, and it's so cute I'm considering trying to get smoke out of it so I can keep it. Yours is gorgeous! Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## tealocean

shengnes said:


> Took a break for a couple of years. Bought a few new things today. Can't wait to try them out.
> View attachment 4375215


----------



## tealocean

LinzG_ said:


> Got my Frame bag with a bag charm and some new sneakers this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4375465
> 
> View attachment 4375467
> View attachment 4375466
> View attachment 4375468


So pretty, and I love the charm!


----------



## tealocean

FloraDB said:


> Dreamer in oxblood multi with rivets. I’m obsessed with these rivets and the brass hardware. It’s the 28 size and it’s perfect for me. So roomy yet small in size. The only minus is that it is hard to zip it up when it’s empty or not stuffed because the top where the zipper is falls in and I have to pinch the zipper on a side to hold it taught to close it, if that makes sense. But the color combo is just delicious, warm and happy and it goes with nearly everything I own. And I finally have something that my oxblood butterfliy charm would go with!


Beautiful! I love it with the butterflies!


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue 25 with rivets in Olive. Slightly annoyed that it didn't come with a dustbag but I can get one locally. Love the slate blue interior! Moving right in!


----------



## muggles

Very nice![emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

muggles said:


> I bought it off poshmark! There is one on eBay! Did I buy a fake?


I have wanted this tote since it first released. I’m it saying that it is fake. I thought maybe you purchased it from Neiman’s.


----------



## Caspin22

New Coach x Keith Haring UFO tote. I absolutely love this style - the leather is amazing, the interior is super fun, and they finally designed a tote with long enough straps!!


----------



## laurenrr

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25 with rivets in Olive. Slightly annoyed that it didn't come with a dustbag but I can get one locally. Love the slate blue interior! Moving right in!
> View attachment 4377411
> View attachment 4377412
> View attachment 4377414


i didnt know the interior was slate blue!! i loooove this


----------



## Teagaggle

laurenrr said:


> i didnt know the interior was slate blue!! i loooove this


Thanks! I know! When I first looked at the bag over a month ago, it was just a quick glance and it didn't really appeal to me. I got a closer look at it this past weekend at my local store but didn't pull the trigger until late Sunday night. I really loved the blue interior as well as the rivets that add an extra punch. It's really quite lovely. I had regretted selling my Rogue 25 in Surplus a while back and now I don't regret it anymore!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Putnam loafers and a foldover card case.


----------



## muggles

SEWDimples said:


> I have wanted this tote since it first released. I’m it saying that it is fake. I thought maybe you purchased it from Neiman’s.



I apologize! Just got it off poshmark for a great price, I’m guessing! It’ll be here tomorrow! Got the Rogue with Rivets off poshmark too!


----------



## Sarah03

Caspin22 said:


> New Coach x Keith Haring UFO tote. I absolutely love this style - the leather is amazing, the interior is super fun, and they finally designed a tote with long enough straps!!



Cute bag! I love the interior.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> Putnam loafers and a foldover card case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377470
> View attachment 4377471
> View attachment 4377472
> View attachment 4377473
> View attachment 4377474


I had looked at these loafers and contemplated buying them.  I think I read earlier that you ordered a half size down?  Would you recommend that?  How do you like them?  They look like they aren't stiff and worn easily out of the box!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> I had looked at these loafers and contemplated buying them.  I think I read earlier that you ordered a half size down?  Would you recommend that?  How do you like them?  They look like they aren't stiff and worn easily out of the box!


Absolutely get a half size down! These are actually still a touch long for me barefoot, but I don't think I should necessarily go smaller. I also have wide feet, and these accommodate them really nicely.

The leather is soft, plus the heel area is lined more lightly than the rest of the shoe so that you can step on them and wear them like a mule (not my thing, but the extra softness means no blisters). Really great padded insole as well.


----------



## TCB

Unexpected trip to the outlet today. Got this metallic and glitter clutch  I absolutely love it!


----------



## Miats

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25 with rivets in Olive. Slightly annoyed that it didn't come with a dustbag but I can get one locally. Love the slate blue interior! Moving right in!
> View attachment 4377411
> View attachment 4377412
> View attachment 4377414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> Very nice. I had purchased the same colour, but had to return it due to some sloppy stitching at the base of the bag.
> Well, hopefully yours is perfect, enjoy this beauty.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

faintlymacabre said:


> Putnam loafers and a foldover card case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377470
> View attachment 4377471
> View attachment 4377472
> View attachment 4377473
> View attachment 4377474


I have both too!!  I love my loafers, could wear them all day every day!  Also love the my card case, holds all I need


----------



## snibor

TCB said:


> Unexpected trip to the outlet today. Got this metallic and glitter clutch  I absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 4377615



So pretty!


----------



## muggles

An oldie but goodie! Nadia moccasins!


----------



## Jeny09

lvjunkyxo said:


> In love with my new mini bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376546



This is soo cute! [emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> Jeny, I love this! Beautiful! I just got one in a lighter brown, and it's so cute I'm considering trying to get smoke out of it so I can keep it. Yours is gorgeous! Enjoy your new beauty!



Thank you tealocean.. I have been wanting one for awhile (TPF made me wanting more vintage bags... help!!! [emoji16]) and these bags are not easy to find so I am glad to get one off ebay. She is beautiful and the leather oh my god soooo soft... made me thinking maybe I should get more vintage bags [emoji4]


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> Jeny, I love this! Beautiful! I just got one in a lighter brown, and it's so cute I'm considering trying to get smoke out of it so I can keep it. Yours is gorgeous! Enjoy your new beauty!



How did you get the smoke out?


----------



## houseof999

Jeny09 said:


> How did you get the smoke out?


It was just talked about here: 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## TCB

snibor said:


> So pretty!


Thank you so much, snibor!


----------



## eleanors36

MelissaPurse said:


> Preloved Rogue 36 Suede w/ Western Whiplash arrived today....[emoji30] Just stunning [emoji1487]...the detailing [emoji1487] Resort 2017 Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373646


Such a beautiful bag!  I almost bought it when it came out!


----------



## muggles

Would you keep this minus the clochette!
Seller didn’t have it or dust bag.


----------



## redwood66

muggles said:


> View attachment 4378289
> 
> Would you keep this minus the clochette!
> Seller didn’t have it or dust bag.
> View attachment 4378291


If you are happy with the price you paid then I would probably keep it.  I bought mine new from Neiman Marcus and only got it because one came back in stock for about one second.  It was $269 on sale but I have never seen it again after another TPFer snagged one a few weeks after me.  This is a Neiman Marcus exclusive and they are $350+ on ebay if you can find one.  Do you like it?  I did take my hangtag off the handle and ran it through the hole next to the handle instead so it wouldn't ride up and down.  It did come with a ginormous dustbag.


----------



## Bagmedic

muggles said:


> View attachment 4378289
> 
> Would you keep this minus the clochette!
> Seller didn’t have it or dust bag.
> View attachment 4378291


I think it is beautiful and don't even know what the clochette looks like on it.  I wouldn't know it was supposed to come with one.  I like the detail on the handles.  I'd keep it if you are happy with the price you paid.

Is it structured or will it get really slouchy?


----------



## Jeny09

houseof999 said:


> It was just talked about here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/



Yes, I saw your threads in there. Hopefully you are able to get smoke out. I was lucky mine has no odor problem.


----------



## muggles

Bagmedic said:


> I think it is beautiful and don't even know what the clochette looks like on it.  I wouldn't know it was supposed to come with one.  I like the detail on the handles.  I'd keep it if you are happy with the price you paid.
> 
> Is it structured or will it get really slouchy?



The clochette is the little snap key case you see on the rogues.
Well I have no idea if it will get really slouchy, it is a tote. It’s a heavy soft leather. As far as price, well it was a hundred cheaper than the one on eBay. I see no other listings for any. So it’s probably not easy to find! So I guess I’ve talked myself in to it![emoji6]


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Thumper on Nolita 22. This charm is just too cute.


----------



## Caspin22

muggles said:


> View attachment 4378289
> 
> Would you keep this minus the clochette!
> Seller didn’t have it or dust bag.
> View attachment 4378291



OMG this is stunning!  What's the style number?  I don't think I've ever seen this one before.


----------



## redwood66

Caspin22 said:


> OMG this is stunning!  What's the style number?  I don't think I've ever seen this one before.


It's a Neiman Marcus exclusive and no longer available unless someone returns one.  I have one and @Harley77 does as well.  Maybe some others.

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/coach-1941-exclusive-butterfly-tote-bag-prod211740197


----------



## faintlymacabre

I hate when things ship from stores!!!

My metal tea rose Callie came in looking pretty beat. It's a return anyway though, since the chain strap is way too long for my 5'2 self. I was really looking forward to this one. 

I wonder if I can do an exchange for something and not lose the 30% discount? Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## muggles

redwood66 said:


> It's a Neiman Marcus exclusive and no longer available unless someone returns one.  I have one and @Harley77 does as well.  Maybe some others.
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/coach-1941-exclusive-butterfly-tote-bag-prod211740197



I have one! And thanks to Redwood and Harley I love it!


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> I hate when things ship from stores!!!
> 
> My metal tea rose Callie came in looking pretty beat. It's a return anyway though, since the chain strap is way too long for my 5'2 self. I was really looking forward to this one.
> 
> I wonder if I can do an exchange for something and not lose the 30% discount? Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379380
> View attachment 4379381


"A little beat"...gosh... that's an understatement. They should be embarrassed. I believe that I have returned something that I had gotten a discount for and immediately used it towards something else and they applied a discount. I'd like to think that they would make this right in your situation as well.


----------



## Alexa5

faintlymacabre said:


> I hate when things ship from stores!!!
> 
> My metal tea rose Callie came in looking pretty beat. It's a return anyway though, since the chain strap is way too long for my 5'2 self. I was really looking forward to this one.
> 
> I wonder if I can do an exchange for something and not lose the 30% discount? Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379380
> View attachment 4379381


Yes, if you call customer service, they should help you with an exchange to get the discount since it isn't your fault the item didn't work out.  I totally agree with you--my last two items were sent from stores and they are both returned.  The Dalmation frame bag had scratches on the kisslock and some of the leather looked a littled dinged.  I returned and didn't want another.  

Yesterday I had a saddle bag shipped to me from a store in the completely wrong color!  I called cust serv for the label and said I just want to return and do not want to bother with the correct bag since it will be coming from a store.  But had I wanted one, I am pretty sure she would have just had a new bag sent out, etc, and it would have been an exchange for the sale price.  

Whenever I see it shipped from store, I think, ugh, I hope I get a good one this time... lol


----------



## muggles

Caspin22 said:


> OMG this is stunning!  What's the style number?  I don't think I've ever seen this one before.



I just got it yesterday! I’m in love with it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Alexa5 said:


> Yes, if you call customer service, they should help you with an exchange to get the discount since it isn't your fault the item didn't work out.  I totally agree with you--my last two items were sent from stores and they are both returned.  The Dalmation frame bag had scratches on the kisslock and some of the leather looked a littled dinged.  I returned and didn't want another.
> 
> Yesterday I had a saddle bag shipped to me from a store in the completely wrong color!  I called cust serv for the label and said I just want to return and do not want to bother with the correct bag since it will be coming from a store.  But had I wanted one, I am pretty sure she would have just had a new bag sent out, etc, and it would have been an exchange for the sale price.
> 
> Whenever I see it shipped from store, I think, ugh, I hope I get a good one this time... lol


Not that easy. Canadians don't get prepaid labels. I think I'll just have to make a trip to my local store and do it there - hopefully the discount thing won't be a hassle.


----------



## Alexa5

faintlymacabre said:


> Not that easy. Canadians don't get prepaid labels. I think I'll just have to make a trip to my local store and do it there - hopefully the discount thing won't be a hassle.


Good luck!


----------



## Freak4Coach

faintlymacabre said:


> I hate when things ship from stores!!!
> 
> My metal tea rose Callie came in looking pretty beat. It's a return anyway though, since the chain strap is way too long for my 5'2 self. I was really looking forward to this one.
> 
> I wonder if I can do an exchange for something and not lose the 30% discount? Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379380
> View attachment 4379381



Oh that’s awful! I’m so sorry! I don’t understand it.  Would they find something like that acceptable and be willing to pay money for it??? I doubt it. I just had something that came from a store. Box too big and no stuffing or protection. It was so mangled but nothing like yours. This was after I asked them to leave on the factory packing and they said they would. Ummm they didn’t. Like you, it didn’t work out anyway. The color wasn’t what I expected. CS told me I could exchange and still get the discount. I hope this works out for you!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Freak4Coach said:


> Oh that’s awful! I’m so sorry! I don’t understand it.  Would they find something like that acceptable and be willing to pay money for it??? I doubt it. I just had something that came from a store. Box too big and no stuffing or protection. It was so mangled but nothing like yours. This was after I asked them to leave on the factory packing and they said they would. Ummm they didn’t. Like you, it didn’t work out anyway. The color wasn’t what I expected. CS told me I could exchange and still get the discount. I hope this works out for you!


No discount for me. So I just went and bought a Tory Burch wallet on chain. [emoji41]


----------



## Freak4Coach

faintlymacabre said:


> No discount for me. So I just went and bought a Tory Burch wallet on chain. [emoji41]



They wouldn’t honor it because of their mistake??? That’s bad customer service all around. I would have bought 2 TB wocs out of spite [emoji48][emoji23]


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> No discount for me. So I just went and bought a Tory Burch wallet on chain. [emoji41]


I hope you went back into the Coach store and showed them what you bought since they wouldn't honor the discount.


----------



## momofgirls

faintlymacabre said:


> I hate when things ship from stores!!!
> 
> My metal tea rose Callie came in looking pretty beat. It's a return anyway though, since the chain strap is way too long for my 5'2 self. I was really looking forward to this one.
> 
> I wonder if I can do an exchange for something and not lose the 30% discount? Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379380
> View attachment 4379381


My dinky was in  similar condition, they insisted it Was not a display or a return, when I return it I got major attitude.


----------



## Alexa5

momofgirls said:


> My dinky was in  similar condition, they insisted it Was not a display or a return, when I return it I got major attitude.


That is interesting. Reminds me of returning a bad condition KH Rogue in the winter, and I got major attitude, and also told they would never ship a bag that had been to the outlets or was used. Lol. This bag had either been tossed around between stores or was used, clearly.


----------



## Wendyann7

Not sure that it’s love.  It was fully wrapped but has some natural creases in it that will be permanent.  I also knew that it didn’t have leather lining which initially is why I didn’t give it a second thought before.  I like the color and overall style of the Willis.   Opinions?


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Thank you tealocean.. I have been wanting one for awhile (TPF made me wanting more vintage bags... help!!! [emoji16]) and these bags are not easy to find so I am glad to get one off ebay. She is beautiful and the leather oh my god soooo soft... made me thinking maybe I should get more vintage bags [emoji4]


Do you have other vintage ones yet? The Regina will be my first. I haven't gotten the smoke out yet.  So far I've just been airing it outside, and when it rains I keep it sealed up with charcoal. I've gotten some great advice in the rehab rescue forum such as lots of fresh air, Odorzout powder, and to use lots of vinegar when I wash it. The seller okayed my airing it before deciding to return or keep. I hope it will be as soft as yours when I'm done.


----------



## tealocean

muggles said:


> View attachment 4378289
> 
> Would you keep this minus the clochette!
> Seller didn’t have it or dust bag.
> View attachment 4378291


Will it bug you or do you love it as it is?


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Yes, I saw your threads in there. Hopefully you are able to get smoke out. I was lucky mine has no odor problem.


That was @houseof999 replying, and I believe she has some smoke removal tricks too! I need to hear them!


----------



## tealocean

faintlymacabre said:


> I hate when things ship from stores!!!
> 
> My metal tea rose Callie came in looking pretty beat. It's a return anyway though, since the chain strap is way too long for my 5'2 self. I was really looking forward to this one.
> 
> I wonder if I can do an exchange for something and not lose the 30% discount? Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379380
> View attachment 4379381


 Wow. I'm sorry. I wonder if they hope you'll take it because of the deal. This is really sad.


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> That was @houseof999 replying, and I believe she has some smoke removal tricks too! I need to hear them!


Cleaning vinegar in the bath. First bath is always Dawn. Next, I use a full cup of vinegar in water and let it soak for 30 min. If the smoke smell still lingers, I repeat with fresh vinegar bath and then do the last soak with water only.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Cleaning vinegar in the bath. First bath is always Dawn. Next, I use a full cup of vinegar in water and let it soak for 30 min. If the smoke smell still lingers, I repeat with fresh vinegar bath and then do the last soak with water only.


Thank you!  I need Dawn.


----------



## muggles

tealocean said:


> Will it bug you or do you love it as it is?



A missing clochette isn’t a deal breaker. I don’t plan on selling it.
This isn’t a bag that’s easy to find, so I’m hanging on to this one.
Chelsea Champlain is painting me a hangtag for this, so it’ll be extra special! And who knows I might come across a clochette!
[emoji16][emoji6][emoji16]


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> Do you have other vintage ones yet? The Regina will be my first. I haven't gotten the smoke out yet.  So far I've just been airing it outside, and when it rains I keep it sealed up with charcoal. I've gotten some great advice in the rehab rescue forum such as lots of fresh air, Odorzout powder, and to use lots of vinegar when I wash it. The seller okayed my airing it before deciding to return or keep. I hope it will be as soft as yours when I'm done.



Hi tealocean,

Nope.. my Regina is my first vintage one too [emoji16]

I have been searching/stalking/looking at sorts of different vintage coach ever since. Trying to find one that fit onto me and my price range. I like a lot of them but some of them could be really expensive aswell. Guess it will all depending on your preference and lifestyle [emoji16][emoji4]

Hope the odor problems will solve it out soon so you can enjoy your bag [emoji847]


----------



## whateve

muggles said:


> A missing clochette isn’t a deal breaker. I don’t plan on selling it.
> This isn’t a bag that’s easy to find, so I’m hanging on to this one.
> Chelsea Champlain is painting me a hangtag for this, so it’ll be extra special! And who knows I might come across a clochette!
> [emoji16][emoji6][emoji16]


How much does she charge for a hangtag? I hope you'll post a picture of it!


----------



## Teagaggle

Hey all! I cannot believe this score at Nordstrom Rack today. Although I'm not a brass hardware person, I was physically incapable of leaving it behind for the price that I paid. There doesn't seem to be anything missing other than the dust bag and there are no signs of wear or damage to the bag. I can't for the life of me figure out why it was at the rack, but I snatched it up as soon as I saw it.


----------



## dynamo6i6

Well I’d like to reveal my new Chalk rogue with rivets but when I opened my package I discovered that they had shipped me a sage Mason Caryall with snakeskin instead. What a total disappointment. Now I have to return this one so they’ll ship out my correct bag.


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4380760
> View attachment 4380761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all! I cannot believe this score at Nordstrom Rack today. Although I'm not a brass hardware person, I was physically incapable of leaving it behind for the price that I paid. There doesn't seem to be anything missing other than the dust bag and there are no signs of wear or damage to the bag. I can't for the life of me figure out why it was at the rack, but I snatched it up as soon as I saw it.


Wow! That made it to the rack? Seriously, that's a great find! I can't believe it either!


----------



## Alexa5

dynamo6i6 said:


> Well I’d like to reveal my new Chalk rogue with rivets but when I opened my package I discovered that they had shipped me a sage Mason Caryall with snakeskin instead. What a total disappointment. Now I have to return this one so they’ll ship out my correct bag.


Was it from a store or from the warehouse?  I had one from a store that they sent me the completely wrong color, but the right bag.  ugh!


----------



## dynamo6i6

Alexa5 said:


> Was it from a store or from the warehouse?  I had one from a store that they sent me the completely wrong color, but the right bag.  ugh!



It was from the warehouse! Totally annoyed


----------



## tealocean

muggles said:


> A missing clochette isn’t a deal breaker. I don’t plan on selling it.
> This isn’t a bag that’s easy to find, so I’m hanging on to this one.
> Chelsea Champlain is painting me a hangtag for this, so it’ll be extra special! And who knows I might come across a clochette!
> [emoji16][emoji6][emoji16]


Yay! Your hangtag will make it even better. I'm glad you love it!


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Hi tealocean,
> 
> Nope.. my Regina is my first vintage one too [emoji16]
> 
> I have been searching/stalking/looking at sorts of different vintage coach ever since. Trying to find one that fit onto me and my price range. I like a lot of them but some of them could be really expensive aswell. Guess it will all depending on your preference and lifestyle [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> Hope the odor problems will solve it out soon so you can enjoy your bag [emoji847]


Thank you! I hope you find some more you love. I haven't seen any thrifting, but haven't looked enough. I found one fake one and was excited until I touched it and knew. It was a 4903.


----------



## Jeny09

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4380760
> View attachment 4380761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all! I cannot believe this score at Nordstrom Rack today. Although I'm not a brass hardware person, I was physically incapable of leaving it behind for the price that I paid. There doesn't seem to be anything missing other than the dust bag and there are no signs of wear or damage to the bag. I can't for the life of me figure out why it was at the rack, but I snatched it up as soon as I saw it.



What a cute bag! [emoji7]


----------



## anthrosphere

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4380760
> View attachment 4380761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all! I cannot believe this score at Nordstrom Rack today. Although I'm not a brass hardware person, I was physically incapable of leaving it behind for the price that I paid. There doesn't seem to be anything missing other than the dust bag and there are no signs of wear or damage to the bag. I can't for the life of me figure out why it was at the rack, but I snatched it up as soon as I saw it.



Probably a used bag that was returned to the Nordstrom store, but was refurbished and sent to NR. You’re a very lucky lady!


----------



## redwood66

My new to me Rogue 25 in beechwood/chalk.  I am very happy with this for $160.  Only very minimal wear on the corners and not really any wear or dirt to speak of inside.  I was considering a chalk with the oxblood handles during the sale but I think this will be a better color to keep clean.  Need to put some Apple Guard on it eventually and I am looking forward to carrying it this Spring!  It does have the chalk shoulder straps but I don't store my rogues with those attached.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> My new to me Rogue 25 in beechwood/chalk.  I am very happy with this for $160.  Only very minimal wear on the corners and not really any wear or dirt to speak of inside.  I was considering a chalk with the oxblood handles during the sale but I think this will be a better color to keep clean.  Need to put some Apple Guard on it eventually and I am looking forward to carrying it this Spring!  It does have the chalk shoulder straps but I don't store my rogues with those attached.
> 
> View attachment 4381583
> View attachment 4381584


Love this color combo! Enjoy!


----------



## dynamo6i6

redwood66 said:


> My new to me Rogue 25 in beechwood/chalk.  I am very happy with this for $160.  Only very minimal wear on the corners and not really any wear or dirt to speak of inside.  I was considering a chalk with the oxblood handles during the sale but I think this will be a better color to keep clean.  Need to put some Apple Guard on it eventually and I am looking forward to carrying it this Spring!  It does have the chalk shoulder straps but I don't store my rogues with those attached.
> 
> View attachment 4381583
> View attachment 4381584



Wow! $160?? It’s in great condition! What a steal


----------



## Tosa22

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4380760
> View attachment 4380761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all! I cannot believe this score at Nordstrom Rack today. Although I'm not a brass hardware person, I was physically incapable of leaving it behind for the price that I paid. There doesn't seem to be anything missing other than the dust bag and there are no signs of wear or damage to the bag. I can't for the life of me figure out why it was at the rack, but I snatched it up as soon as I saw it.


That's one you definitely can't leave behind. Amazing find at the Rack - so cute!


----------



## Tosa22

redwood66 said:


> My new to me Rogue 25 in beechwood/chalk.  I am very happy with this for $160.  Only very minimal wear on the corners and not really any wear or dirt to speak of inside.  I was considering a chalk with the oxblood handles during the sale but I think this will be a better color to keep clean.  Need to put some Apple Guard on it eventually and I am looking forward to carrying it this Spring!  It does have the chalk shoulder straps but I don't store my rogues with those attached.
> 
> View attachment 4381583
> View attachment 4381584


So pretty! I love the Rogue 25, I think I need about 5 more!


----------



## gr8onteej

I’m not really into watches that require batteries but I am a fan of coach butterflies  and right now these colors are saying yes to me.  The added surprise touch is the glitter edging.


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> I’m not really into watches that require batteries but I am a fan of coach butterflies  and right now these colors are saying yes to me.  The added surprise touch is the glitter edging.
> 
> View attachment 4381729


That is gorgeous! Is it part of a current collection?


----------



## branbran1984

I never thought I liked the frame bags so much! Originally I thought it was a glorified coin purses, but I was so wrong. They are amazing and so cute when carried and handheld held. It’s definitely old lady chic for sure.


----------



## whateve

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4381730
> View attachment 4381733
> View attachment 4381744
> 
> 
> I never thought I liked the frame bags so much! Originally I thought it was a glorified coin purses, but I was so wrong. They are amazing and so cute when carried and handheld held. It’s definitely old lady chic for sure.


I love that pink one with the twilly.


----------



## dynamo6i6

Yes the pink one is gorgeous! And I haven't even found myself interested in these bags.


----------



## LL777

One of my today’s outlet finds. Ready to have some Mexican food


----------



## Tosa22

LL777 said:


> One of my today’s outlet finds. Ready to have some Mexican food


Great find! I love the scalloped detail on the top edge.


----------



## Bagmedic

LL777 said:


> One of my today’s outlet finds. Ready to have some Mexican food


Congrats!  I tried to do a found order for this today and the manager I work with said they were ringing up full price.  My outlet doesn't get much as far as retail deletes.


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> I’m not really into watches that require batteries but I am a fan of coach butterflies  and right now these colors are saying yes to me.  The added surprise touch is the glitter edging.
> 
> View attachment 4381729


Beautiful! The colors on the butterflies and edge are great!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4381730
> View attachment 4381733
> View attachment 4381744
> 
> 
> I never thought I liked the frame bags so much! Originally I thought it was a glorified coin purses, but I was so wrong. They are amazing and so cute when carried and handheld held. It’s definitely old lady chic for sure.


These are so cute! I can't decide which one I like more between the pink and the last one!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Congrats!  I tried to do a found order for this today and the manager I work with said they were ringing up full price.  My outlet doesn't get much as far as retail deletes.


I think that is funny that the manager told you it was full price. I saw this bag at my outlet when they first received their full shipment of deleted bags. It should be at a minimum of 50% off. I would double check with another manager or SA.


----------



## tealocean

LL777 said:


> One of my today’s outlet finds. Ready to have some Mexican food


This is so beautiful how the tea roses are in different styles, some with rivets.


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> One of my today’s outlet finds. Ready to have some Mexican food


Congrats! This is a very nice Rogue. Enjoy. What is the color?


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4380760
> View attachment 4380761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all! I cannot believe this score at Nordstrom Rack today. Although I'm not a brass hardware person, I was physically incapable of leaving it behind for the price that I paid. There doesn't seem to be anything missing other than the dust bag and there are no signs of wear or damage to the bag. I can't for the life of me figure out why it was at the rack, but I snatched it up as soon as I saw it.


Congrats! This is a great find. I still want the dark color. Enjoy.


----------



## branbran1984

whateve said:


> I love that pink one with the twilly.





dynamo6i6 said:


> Yes the pink one is gorgeous! And I haven't even found myself interested in these bags.



Thanks! This shade of pink is so pretty! It’s lighter then peony and I think the scarf gives it just enough detail.


----------



## branbran1984

tealocean said:


> These are so cute! I can't decide which one I like more between the pink and the last one!



I love the smaller one for everyday, but the larger one fits a box of Girl Scout cookies perfectly!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> I love the smaller one for everyday, but the larger one fits a box of Girl Scout cookies perfectly!


----------



## gr8onteej

whateve said:


> That is gorgeous! Is it part of a current collection?



Thank you.  I saw it on the Macys.com and I was able to use the 30% discount. I don’t think it was on Coach.com, but I don’t remember.


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> I’m not really into watches that require batteries but I am a fan of coach butterflies  and right now these colors are saying yes to me.  The added surprise touch is the glitter edging.
> 
> View attachment 4381729


Congrats! It so beautiful. I like butterflies. I will have to add this to my wish list.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> My new to me Rogue 25 in beechwood/chalk.  I am very happy with this for $160.  Only very minimal wear on the corners and not really any wear or dirt to speak of inside.  I was considering a chalk with the oxblood handles during the sale but I think this will be a better color to keep clean.  Need to put some Apple Guard on it eventually and I am looking forward to carrying it this Spring!  It does have the chalk shoulder straps but I don't store my rogues with those attached.
> 
> View attachment 4381583
> View attachment 4381584


Congrats! Beechwood is a great color. Enjoy.



branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4381730
> View attachment 4381733
> View attachment 4381744
> 
> 
> I never thought I liked the frame bags so much! Originally I thought it was a glorified coin purses, but I was so wrong. They are amazing and so cute when carried and handheld held. It’s definitely old lady chic for sure.


Congrats! These bags are so cute.


----------



## LaVisioneer

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4381730
> View attachment 4381733
> View attachment 4381744
> 
> 
> I never thought I liked the frame bags so much! Originally I thought it was a glorified coin purses, but I was so wrong. They are amazing and so cute when carried and handheld held. It’s definitely old lady chic for sure.



The pink one is sooo pretty 
How much fits inside? Are all these the same size?


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> I think that is funny that the manager told you it was full price. I saw this bag at my outlet when they first received their full shipment of deleted bags. It should be at a minimum of 50% off. I would double check with another manager or SA.


I saw this one in Orlando today.  It was 70% off.  They had a bunch of rogues, but they were so smooshy already.  None of them could stand on their own except the quilted one.  I don't know why they abuse the bags so much?!?!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I saw this one in Orlando today.  It was 70% off.  They had a bunch of rogues, but they were so smooshy already.  None of them could stand on their own except the quilted one.  I don't know why they abuse the bags so much?!?!


They way the have to store them. On top of each other


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They way the have to store them. On top of each other


You would think they would at least leave them stuffed.  These poor bags already dented in corners, but I guess at 70% off you can only complain about so much. The 36 they brought out was pretty damage free though so I imagine customer handling contributes to the wear too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> You would think they would at least leave them stuffed.  These poor bags already dented in corners, but I guess at 70% off you can only complain about so much. The 36 they brought out was pretty damage free though so I imagine customer handling contributes to the wear too.


Not enough space to stuff them stored. They usually stuff when it goes out on the floor


----------



## branbran1984

LaVisioneer said:


> The pink one is sooo pretty
> How much fits inside? Are all these the same size?



The pink on and the signature are the smaller frame 23 size. And the beachwood is the larger one (I believe there is no number with it, just “frame bag”).

The smaller frame bag fits the essential for me. So that’s like a cardcase, phone, keys, and another small SLG. 

The larger frame bag is VERY spacious! It hold a full size wallet, a water bottle, and a small umbrella with left over room! Hope this helps!


----------



## whateve

branbran1984 said:


> The pink on and the signature are the smaller frame 23 size. And the beachwood is the larger one (I believe there is no number with it, just “frame bag”).
> 
> The smaller frame bag fits the essential for me. So that’s like a cardcase, phone, keys, and another small SLG.
> 
> The larger frame bag is VERY spacious! It hold a full size wallet, a water bottle, and a small umbrella with left over room! Hope this helps!


Which one do you think looks better carried crossbody?


----------



## SEWDimples

My two outlet purchases for 70% off, plus an additional 20% off the wallet.

Signature Jacquard Ivie Bennett in color Light Khaki Beechwood and Signature Jacquard Zip wallet in the same color. Perfect for Spring and Summer.


----------



## Freak4Coach

branbran1984 said:


> The pink on and the signature are the smaller frame 23 size. And the beachwood is the larger one (I believe there is no number with it, just “frame bag”).
> 
> The smaller frame bag fits the essential for me. So that’s like a cardcase, phone, keys, and another small SLG.
> 
> The larger frame bag is VERY spacious! It hold a full size wallet, a water bottle, and a small umbrella with left over room! Hope this helps!



The 23 is so adorable! Especially the pink. Do you think an Iphone 8 Plus would fit?


----------



## holiday123

I need no SLGs or bags, but I couldn't resist these. They were 70% off at the outlet and the wallet was 70/20.  
Do you find these accordion card cases handy? I know I love the clutch (I'm up to 9 of them now) but am not sure how useful the accordion case is vs. the flat ones? Is the extra space they take up worth it?


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> I need no SLGs or bags, but I couldn't resist these. They were 70% off at the outlet and the wallet was 70/20.
> Do you find these accordion card cases handy? I know I love the clutch (I'm up to 9 of them now) but am not sure how useful the accordion case is vs. the flat ones? Is the extra space they take up worth it?



The only accordion one I tried was the Dark Fairytale collection one, and it didn't work for me.  It takes up space but doesn't really hold many items.  For me I use a gussetted card case, which can hold a lot but take up very little space, so given that, the accordion didn't make any sense for me.  But because the gussetted works so well, the flat ones do not make sense for me either.


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> The only accordion one I tried was the Dark Fairytale collection one, and it didn't work for me.  It takes up space but doesn't really hold many items.  For me I use a gussetted card case, which can hold a lot but take up very little space, so given that, the accordion didn't make any sense for me.  But because the gussetted works so well, the flat ones do not make sense for me either.


I think I'll have to try it out and see how much I can fit. They might end up in the gift pile.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I need no SLGs or bags, but I couldn't resist these. They were 70% off at the outlet and the wallet was 70/20.
> Do you find these accordion card cases handy? I know I love the clutch (I'm up to 9 of them now) but am not sure how useful the accordion case is vs. the flat ones? Is the extra space they take up worth it?


Lovee that red. Im headed later to do another FO bc i found a fewwwwww goodies


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> I need no SLGs or bags, but I couldn't resist these. They were 70% off at the outlet and the wallet was 70/20.
> Do you find these accordion card cases handy? I know I love the clutch (I'm up to 9 of them now) but am not sure how useful the accordion case is vs. the flat ones? Is the extra space they take up worth it?


 Beautiful, colorful, finds Holiday! I really like the shape and look of your clutches, and that one is sweet in pink.


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Beautiful, colorful, finds Holiday! I really like the shape and look of your clutches, and that one is sweet in pink.


Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovee that red. Im headed later to do another FO bc i found a fewwwwww goodies


Nice! Yes 1941 red is the best.


----------



## branbran1984

whateve said:


> Which one do you think looks better carried crossbody?



I personally think the smaller pink one looks better just due to the fact that the base is smaller. It makes the bag less bulky and doesn’t sick out so much. But the strap on the larger ones are super thicc so I find it more comfortable! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Here are some pics of the bags in action!


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> I need no SLGs or bags, but I couldn't resist these. They were 70% off at the outlet and the wallet was 70/20.
> Do you find these accordion card cases handy? I know I love the clutch (I'm up to 9 of them now) but am not sure how useful the accordion case is vs. the flat ones? Is the extra space they take up worth it?


Looooove this! Is it the Washed Red? I don't like how the current Jasper one has gold hardware. What is the product code for yours? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Caspin22

branbran1984 said:


> I personally think the smaller pink one looks better just due to the fact that the base is smaller. It makes the bag less bulky and doesn’t sick out so much. But the strap on the larger ones are super thicc so I find it more comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383334
> View attachment 4383336
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the bags in action!



Awesome photos, and the bag looks great on you!


----------



## branbran1984

Caspin22 said:


> Awesome photos, and the bag looks great on you!



Thanks!


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> Looooove this! Is it the Washed Red? I don't like how the current Jasper one has gold hardware. What is the product code for yours? It's gorgeous.


Yes it is washed red. Here is the code:


----------



## karina_g

New to me large Derby tote. Does anyone know If the inside is micro fiber or suede?


----------



## whateve

branbran1984 said:


> I personally think the smaller pink one looks better just due to the fact that the base is smaller. It makes the bag less bulky and doesn’t sick out so much. But the strap on the larger ones are super thicc so I find it more comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383334
> View attachment 4383336
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the bags in action!


Thank you for taking these pictures! Both look great!


----------



## Tosa22

branbran1984 said:


> I personally think the smaller pink one looks better just due to the fact that the base is smaller. It makes the bag less bulky and doesn’t sick out so much. But the strap on the larger ones are super thicc so I find it more comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383334
> View attachment 4383336
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the bags in action!


It looks so cute on you!


----------



## branbran1984

Tosa22 said:


> It looks so cute on you!





whateve said:


> Thank you for taking these pictures! Both look great!



Thanks guys!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Dreamer 36 with snakeskin. Got super lucky and they gave me 30% off at Macy's.


----------



## Alexa5

Coach vintage Station bag in forest green


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Coach vintage Station bag in forest green
> 
> View attachment 4385817


Beautiful. Your picture really makes this leather look buttery!


----------



## Alexa5

tealocean said:


> Beautiful. Your picture really makes this leather look buttery!


Thanks!  It really is nice leather.... Coach did good   I even received the little booklet that they handed out at that time with a new bag, describing the work behind their bags, etc.


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> Coach vintage Station bag in forest green
> 
> View attachment 4385817


Love your vintage bags, Alexa!  I’ve started looking myself!


----------



## Alexa5

musiclover said:


> Love your vintage bags, Alexa!  I’ve started looking myself!


Happy to enable, since the fine folks here at the forums enabled me, lol!  Thanks!


----------



## TCB

Stopped at the Outlet today


----------



## Mistyfang

TCB said:


> Stopped at the Outlet today
> 
> View attachment 4386790


Nice. Did you see any deletes and if yes, how much discount are they offering?


----------



## TCB

Mistyfang said:


> Nice. Did you see any deletes and if yes, how much discount are they offering?


Thanks.  No, Sorry, I sure didn't. I never do at this outlet.


----------



## Mistyfang

TCB said:


> Thanks.  No, Sorry, I sure didn't. I never do at this outlet.


No worries. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TCB

Mistyfang said:


> No worries. Thanks for the reply.


Sure.


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

My new Coach purchases, even though that Dinky has been around for awhile, I needed it!  This is a new Turnlock Bucket Bag that I am OBSESSED with!  It's so pretty  And my new Rexy slides that are the most comfortable shoes ever!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

muggles said:


> Coming this week! My first Rogue! Navy with tea rose/Rivets!
> Took me forever to decide to try one! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377298


I have this bag and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Vidalita

TCB said:


> Sure.





LinzG_ said:


> My new Coach purchases, even though that Dinky has been around for awhile, I needed it!  This is a new Turnlock Bucket Bag that I am OBSESSED with!  It's so pretty  And my new Rexy slides that are the most comfortable shoes ever!
> 
> View attachment 4387909
> View attachment 4387910
> View attachment 4387911
> View attachment 4387912
> View attachment 4387913


I cannot wait to get those Rexy slides!!! I love them!!!


----------



## holiday123

LinzG_ said:


> My new Coach purchases, even though that Dinky has been around for awhile, I needed it!  This is a new Turnlock Bucket Bag that I am OBSESSED with!  It's so pretty  And my new Rexy slides that are the most comfortable shoes ever!
> 
> View attachment 4387909
> View attachment 4387910
> View attachment 4387911
> View attachment 4387912
> View attachment 4387913


Love the bag! Is it on the website?


----------



## holiday123

Bordeaux Cooper with tea rose clutch and a mff charm. All 70% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Bordeaux Cooper with tea rose clutch and a mff charm. All 70% off.


That color is fire


----------



## inkfade

LinzG_ said:


> My new Coach purchases, even though that Dinky has been around for awhile, I needed it!  This is a new Turnlock Bucket Bag that I am OBSESSED with!  It's so pretty  And my new Rexy slides that are the most comfortable shoes ever!
> 
> View attachment 4387909
> View attachment 4387910
> View attachment 4387911
> View attachment 4387912
> View attachment 4387913



I love these sandals! I plan on purchasing the Rexy slides and the black rubber ones with Rexy pulling the carriage when hopefully a sale or discount pops up. I normally wear a women's size 11 so anticipated for the men's size 9. Do you feel they are true to size? Do they make a flopping noise when you walk? Do they feel like they are secure, or ever going to slide off your foot?


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> Bordeaux Cooper with tea rose clutch and a mff charm. All 70% off.


Do you prefer the Cooper or the Charlie more?


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> Do you prefer the Cooper or the Charlie more?


Ugh I don't know, that's the struggle!  Quality-wise the cooper is so much better- glovetanned leather, suede lining, etc but I kind of like that Charlie is care-free.  It's not as nice of leather or lining, but I can carry on my shoulder using the handles whereas the cooper is a satchel w/longer strap.  Set up is the same, but when I carry charlie and try to open the zip compartment, I have a bit more struggle due to lack of structure. Color-wise I prefer the washed red mostly because I have a lot of other bordeaux bags.  Sorry I am no help!


----------



## inkfade

My new Nomad crossbody in dark cherry! I have been wanting a red bag for a long time because I'm boring and only have brown or black bags (and one purple, also a Nomad). This is by far my favorite bag from Coach; it's the perfect size, shape, weight, etc., for me. I love it so much this is my third one, my first two being aubergine and burnished saddle. I probably would have at some point bought the black, but I hate gold hardware and Coach's black bags and slgs regrettably have practically nothing but ghw.




I love this color because in certain lights it looks like a vibrant but still deep red, and in others it is a much darker, and lovely shade of burgundy. With the rest of my Nomad family,




I still have to cut the shoulder strap off, then she will be ready for use. I never used the shoulder strap on my Nomads, since I strictly carry only crossbody, and once I finally mustered up the courage to cut them off, I found I used the bags even more since the strap wasn't in the way and the silhouette just looked so much better. So happy with it, and I feel a little closer  to purse peace haha.


----------



## Jeny09

LinzG_ said:


> My new Coach purchases, even though that Dinky has been around for awhile, I needed it!  This is a new Turnlock Bucket Bag that I am OBSESSED with!  It's so pretty  And my new Rexy slides that are the most comfortable shoes ever!
> 
> View attachment 4387909
> View attachment 4387910
> View attachment 4387911
> View attachment 4387912
> View attachment 4387913



Oh wow loveee that bucket bag.. [emoji7]


----------



## Alexa5

inkfade said:


> My new Nomad crossbody in dark cherry! I have been wanting a red bag for a long time because I'm boring and only have brown or black bags (and one purple, also a Nomad). This is by far my favorite bag from Coach; it's the perfect size, shape, weight, etc., for me. I love it so much this is my third one, my first two being aubergine and burnished saddle. I probably would have at some point bought the black, but I hate gold hardware and Coach's black bags and slgs regrettably have practically nothing but ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4388437
> 
> 
> I love this color because in certain lights it looks like a vibrant but still deep red, and in others it is a much darker, and lovely shade of burgundy. With the rest of my Nomad family,
> 
> View attachment 4388438
> 
> 
> I still have to cut the shoulder strap off, then she will be ready for use. I never used the shoulder strap on my Nomads, since I strictly carry only crossbody, and once I finally mustered up the courage to cut them off, I found I used the bags even more since the strap wasn't in the way and the silhouette just looked so much better. So happy with it, and I feel a little closer  to purse peace haha.


I understand completely about adapting the bag and how much it helps. A long time ago I started shortening the crossbody straps on my satchels. I hand carry but do need to shoulder carry occasionally. So when the strap is shorter it doesn’t hang so far below the bag. Once I did that it made all of my bags more functional. I am glad you have found a way to make your bags work.


----------



## michellelb1

I added another Dreamer 21 to my collection in Metallic Berry! I love this style ❤️


----------



## CoachMaven

LinzG_ said:


> My new Coach purchases, even though that Dinky has been around for awhile, I needed it!  This is a new Turnlock Bucket Bag that I am OBSESSED with!  It's so pretty  And my new Rexy slides that are the most comfortable shoes ever!
> 
> View attachment 4387909
> View attachment 4387910
> View attachment 4387911
> View attachment 4387912
> View attachment 4387913


I LOVE that turnlock bucket bag!! Is it from the outlets??


----------



## Mistyfang

inkfade said:


> My new Nomad crossbody in dark cherry! I have been wanting a red bag for a long time because I'm boring and only have brown or black bags (and one purple, also a Nomad). This is by far my favorite bag from Coach; it's the perfect size, shape, weight, etc., for me. I love it so much this is my third one, my first two being aubergine and burnished saddle. I probably would have at some point bought the black, but I hate gold hardware and Coach's black bags and slgs regrettably have practically nothing but ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4388437
> 
> 
> I love this color because in certain lights it looks like a vibrant but still deep red, and in others it is a much darker, and lovely shade of burgundy. With the rest of my Nomad family,
> 
> View attachment 4388438
> 
> 
> I still have to cut the shoulder strap off, then she will be ready for use. I never used the shoulder strap on my Nomads, since I strictly carry only crossbody, and once I finally mustered up the courage to cut them off, I found I used the bags even more since the strap wasn't in the way and the silhouette just looked so much better. So happy with it, and I feel a little closer  to purse peace haha.


I love all the colors you have. I like crossbody bags, how tall are you?


----------



## inkfade

Mistyfang said:


> I love all the colors you have. I like crossbody bags, how tall are you?



Thanks! I am 5'10. I always have to consider the strap length for bags I purchase, because I dislike for my bags to hang above my hip as seems to be the norm. It just feels weird. I like them to hang right at or a little below my hip. So I have to have strap drops of at least 23", and prefer 24 or 25". Which can be problematic, since Coach's strap drops usually hover around 21-22". In the pic I took of the three bags, you can see an additional ring hanging on my saddle Nomad. I bought some extra rings (in both silver and gunmetal) from the website Mautto to attach to my bags so the strap drop is a little longer and more comfortable for me to wear.


----------



## inkfade

Alexa5 said:


> I understand completely about adapting the bag and how much it helps. A long time ago I started shortening the crossbody straps on my satchels. I hand carry but do need to shoulder carry occasionally. So when the strap is shorter it doesn’t hang so far below the bag. Once I did that it made all of my bags more functional. I am glad you have found a way to make your bags work.



It really does make you enjoy the bag more! And feel a little sense of accomplishment for adapting it to fit your own needs better.


----------



## Mistyfang

inkfade said:


> Thanks! I am 5'10. I always have to consider the strap length for bags I purchase, because I dislike for my bags to hang above my hip as seems to be the norm. It just feels weird. I like them to hang right at or a little below my hip. So I have to have strap drops of at least 23", and prefer 24 or 25". Which can be problematic, since Coach's strap drops usually hover around 21-22". In the pic I took of the three bags, you can see an additional ring hanging on my saddle Nomad. I bought some extra rings (in both silver and gunmetal) from the website Mautto to attach to my bags so the strap drop is a little longer and more comfortable for me to wear.


Cool thanks for the reply. I am 5'4 and have the opposite problem but my favorite carrying method is crossbody. I also like high quality leather and light. So I am kinda of looking for a unicorn.


----------



## LL777

Just received this beauty. It was packed really well but they took the dust bag out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Just received this beauty. It was packed really well but they took the dust bag out.


Yazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Hunti. Do ya darn thang


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Just received this beauty. It was packed really well but they took the dust bag out.


Lolol. Look out for ya best interest. Lolololol


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolol. Look out for ya best interest. Lolololol


I know right!?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> I know right!?


Thats still cracks me up. What you get today


----------



## influencer

LL777 said:


> Just received this beauty. It was packed really well but they took the dust bag out.



You didn’t get one?? Full price order or lucky outlet find? I’m new on this forum, I hope I posted this correctly.


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thats still cracks me up. What you get today


Nothing, I will go to the store tomorrow to do another found order...lol.


----------



## LL777

influencer said:


> You didn’t get one?? Full price order or lucky outlet find? I’m new on this forum, I hope I posted this correctly.


It was an outlet find at 70%off


----------



## LL777

LL777 said:


> Nothing, I will go to the store tomorrow to do another found order...lol.


Thinking to get a red 1941 rogue and mayby 39 in black with rivets. Do you know the style number for a regular black rogue with rivets like the Oxblood one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Thinking to get a red 1941 rogue and mayby 39 in black with rivets. Do you know the style number for a regular black rogue with rivets like the Oxblood one


I think 39 black rivet only came in in 39 but dont hold me to it


----------



## Bagmedic

LL777 said:


> Thinking to get a red 1941 rogue and mayby 39 in black with rivets. Do you know the style number for a regular black rogue with rivets like the Oxblood one


Black w/ rivets in 39 is #22979 and retailed for $1200


----------



## LL777

Thank you ladies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think 39 black rivet only came in in 39 but dont hold me to it


Chk ya message


----------



## branbran1984

Super excited about this Parker! I love the 70s feel and the colors!


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Just received this beauty. It was packed really well but they took the dust bag out.


That is too bad. This bag needs a dust bag to protect the leather sequins.


----------



## Sarah03

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4389218
> 
> 
> Super excited about this Parker! I love the 70s feel and the colors!



Love this bag! I can’t wait to see the other bags from this collection.


----------



## TCB

My small purchases from latest online sale came in.
Wristlet for me, and my mama wanted this chain. 




Not sure what happened, but I am into the signature again. Love this denim.


----------



## vivianyan

faintlymacabre said:


> I hate when things ship from stores!!!
> 
> My metal tea rose Callie came in looking pretty beat. It's a return anyway though, since the chain strap is way too long for my 5'2 self. I was really looking forward to this one.
> 
> I wonder if I can do an exchange for something and not lose the 30% discount? Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379380
> View attachment 4379381


Wow! That’s bad! I would return. I remember this bag was 50% off at last semi annual sell, you may get one in better condition with more than 30 % off on eBay .


----------



## Bagmedic

Went to the outlet last night to place a FO and came home with a few things.  I wanted the Tea Rose Clutch in chalk but my store had it in stock so I didn't have to wait!  They also had the dusty rose and decided not to leave it behind or I'd regret it and have to drive back another day!  Love the burgundy flowers on the tea rose one.  Will look nice with my bordeaux Cooper.

Also found this sweatshirt in the Men's area and love it!  I'm about a size 8 and a men's small fit perfect!  I was expecting the sleeves to be too long but it has the right amount of oversize look on me so can't wait to wash it and wear it!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

CoachMaven said:


> I LOVE that turnlock bucket bag!! Is it from the outlets??


Nope! It's retail


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

holiday123 said:


> Love the bag! Is it on the website?


It was in store, but I am sure it will be online soon.


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

inkfade said:


> I love these sandals! I plan on purchasing the Rexy slides and the black rubber ones with Rexy pulling the carriage when hopefully a sale or discount pops up. I normally wear a women's size 11 so anticipated for the men's size 9. Do you feel they are true to size? Do they make a flopping noise when you walk? Do they feel like they are secure, or ever going to slide off your foot?



They are true to size, I bought a 7 and I usually wear a 7-7.5.  There is no flopping noise which is great!  And very secure, I love them!


----------



## CoachMaven

LinzG_ said:


> Nope! It's retail


I contacted my SA to inquire about it and she told me it was brand new and not yet on the floor. It looks similar to the new Prada bucket crossbody bag Purseblog did an article on not too long ago. I love it, but not for $2200. And this one has a turnlock [emoji7] [emoji7] I'm definitely getting this one!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CoachMaven said:


> I contacted my SA to inquire about it and she told me it was brand new and not yet on the floor. It looks similar to the new Prada bucket crossbody bag Purseblog did an article on not too long ago. I love it, but not for $2200. And this one has a turnlock [emoji7] [emoji7] I'm definitely getting this one!


I think they are on macys.com


----------



## CoachMaven

Harley77 said:


> I think they are on macys.com


They are, yes. I c/p'ed Macy's link to her when I texted her [emoji1] My hope is that there will be a Mothers day sale and its included, lol!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

CoachMaven said:


> I contacted my SA to inquire about it and she told me it was brand new and not yet on the floor. It looks similar to the new Prada bucket crossbody bag Purseblog did an article on not too long ago. I love it, but not for $2200. And this one has a turnlock [emoji7] [emoji7] I'm definitely getting this one!


It retails for $375!  You can't beat that price and also comes in chalk, dark turquoise and blossom.


----------



## CoachMaven

LinzG_ said:


> It retails for $375!  You can't beat that price and also comes in chalk, dark turquoise and blossom.


Dark Turquoise like the Rogues came in, or a new variation, do you happen to know? That color isn't an option on the dept. store sites that carry it.


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

CoachMaven said:


> Dark Turquoise like the Rogues came in, or a new variation, do you happen to know? That color isn't an option on the dept. store sites that carry it.


The Dark Turquoise will be like this in the Saddle bag


----------



## holiday123

LinzG_ said:


> The Dark Turquoise will be like this in the Saddle bag
> 
> View attachment 4390194


Are there any pockets inside?  It doesn't look like it from the picture, but it's hard to tell.  Thanks!


----------



## CoachMaven

LinzG_ said:


> The Dark Turquoise will be like this in the Saddle bag
> 
> View attachment 4390194


Thanks, that appears to the be the same color. I own the Rogue 25 in that. Black it is!


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> Thanks, that appears to the be the same color. I own the Rogue 25 in that. Black it is!


I saw the Charlie bucket bag in store on Friday. The dark turquoise is a muted color. If I were to put one on my list it would be the blossom color. If I remember correctly it had a thin slip pocket. The leather was a little stiff for my liking but could possibly soften with use.


----------



## Caspin22

Bagmedic said:


> Went to the outlet last night to place a FO and came home with a few things.  I wanted the Tea Rose Clutch in chalk but my store had it in stock so I didn't have to wait!  They also had the dusty rose and decided not to leave it behind or I'd regret it and have to drive back another day!  Love the burgundy flowers on the tea rose one.  Will look nice with my bordeaux Cooper.



Yay you got it!!  I, too, would rather drive back to the outlet to return something rather than drive back hoping something I left behind is still there!!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

holiday123 said:


> Are there any pockets inside?  It doesn't look like it from the picture, but it's hard to tell.  Thanks!


Yes there is one on the inside.


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Went to the outlet last night to place a FO and came home with a few things.  I wanted the Tea Rose Clutch in chalk but my store had it in stock so I didn't have to wait!  They also had the dusty rose and decided not to leave it behind or I'd regret it and have to drive back another day!  Love the burgundy flowers on the tea rose one.  Will look nice with my bordeaux Cooper.
> 
> Also found this sweatshirt in the Men's area and love it!  I'm about a size 8 and a men's small fit perfect!  I was expecting the sleeves to be too long but it has the right amount of oversize look on me so can't wait to wash it and wear it!
> 
> View attachment 4389999
> View attachment 4390000


What beautiful finds!!! I love the tea roses, especially on the dusty rose clutch! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## TCB

My new Ebay find


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

This was my haul for CN Month (aka March)! Turning 29 (again) called for a few new accessories, of course!

I couldn’t get the color on the ostrich Hayden to photograph correctly. It’s definitely a dusty rose shade and not peptobismol.


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> This was my haul for CN Month (aka March)! Turning 29 (again) called for a few new accessories, of course!
> 
> I couldn’t get the color on the ostrich Hayden to photograph correctly. It’s definitely a dusty rose shade and not peptobismol.



Congrats on your great birthday haul CN — enjoy .


----------



## SEWDimples

Another outlet haul.

Ivy Smooth Leather Rogue with Floral Bow Print Interior and Chalk Page 27 with Rivets.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Another outlet haul.
> 
> Ivy Smooth Leather Rogue with Floral Bow Print Interior and Chalk Page 27 with Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4392587
> 
> View attachment 4392589


Love the rogue!  I wanted that one last winter but didn't get it.  I'll see what the pebbled 39 looks like and if too big, may order this.  It is something different than all the other rogues that are pebbled and there is something about the finish on it that makes it different.  I have the clutch that matches the lining.  My found order from last weekend arrives on Thurs so I will know soon enough!


----------



## SEWDimples

The smooth leather Rogues have a sheen to them, especially Ivy because it is dark. They seem more dressing than the pebbled leather Rogues. My first generation pebbled leather Black with Brass hardware is still my favorite.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Another outlet haul.
> 
> Ivy Smooth Leather Rogue with Floral Bow Print Interior and Chalk Page 27 with Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4392587
> 
> View attachment 4392589


L o v e


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> Another outlet haul.
> 
> Ivy Smooth Leather Rogue with Floral Bow Print Interior and Chalk Page 27 with Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4392587
> 
> View attachment 4392589



Beautiful!  It almost looks metallic, or irridescent!!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Another outlet haul.
> 
> Ivy Smooth Leather Rogue with Floral Bow Print Interior and Chalk Page 27 with Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4392587
> 
> View attachment 4392589


Beautiful! The leather on your Rogue looks amazing! Does it feel as buttery soft as it looks?


----------



## tealocean

Joining @LaVisioneer , @Alexa5  , @Jeny09  , @theblissfullyobsessed , @Cricket1240 and @Ireiki4u with this little Regina bag. Does anyone else have one?


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> Joining @LaVisioneer , @Alexa5  , @Jeny09  , @theblissfullyobsessed , @Cricket1240 and @Ireiki4u with this little Regina bag. Does anyone else have one?
> View attachment 4393370


I have one. Haven't rehabbed yet along with other 50 in a pile! [emoji38]


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I have one. Haven't rehabbed yet along with other 50 in a pile! [emoji38]


I can't wait to see it when the time comes. Does it happen to be red?


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> I can't wait to see it when the time comes. Does it happen to be red?


Good guess! But no, it's BT like yours. [emoji16]


----------



## Freak4Coach

I saw this on the UK site a while back and called to see if it was available but it wasn't. I checked again the other day and there was one available in the US (although we all know there was probably more lol). I thought I would get a return but took the chance. So glad I did! Thumper is adorable and of course the purple goes without saying


----------



## Satcheldoll

Freak4Coach said:


> I saw this on the UK site a while back and called to see if it was available but it wasn't. I checked again the other day and there was one available in the US (although we all know there was probably more lol). I thought I would get a return but took the chance. So glad I did! Thumper is adorable and of course the purple goes without saying
> 
> View attachment 4393839


I was hoping this version would be available in the US. Did this ship from JAX? I might need to give my SA a call.


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> Joining @LaVisioneer , @Alexa5  , @Jeny09  , @theblissfullyobsessed , @Cricket1240 and @Ireiki4u with this little Regina bag. Does anyone else have one?
> View attachment 4393370



She is such a beautiiiiiiful bag!! 

You did one hell of a wonderful job on rehabbing hers.. well done TO! [emoji106] 

Enjoy your beautifully looking bag [emoji7] [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Freak4Coach

Satcheldoll said:


> I was hoping this version would be available in the US. Did this ship from JAX? I might need to give my SA a call.



I ordered through the CS line and it shipped from
Jax. I hope you’re able to score one!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Made a spontaneous trip to the outlets and scored these goodies - I love purple and this little metallic Bennett was hard to resist ($60!) - and I had wished I scored the cherry keyfob when it was out in stores originally...was not expecting it to pop up so much later!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Caspin22

CoachCruiser said:


> Made a spontaneous trip to the outlets and scored these goodies - I love purple and this little metallic Bennett was hard to resist ($60!) - and I had wished I scored the cherry keyfob when it was out in stores originally...was not expecting it to pop up so much later!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4394062
> View attachment 4394063
> View attachment 4394064
> View attachment 4394065



I've almost bought that wallet multiple times.  I'm a sucker for wallets with fun colors inside!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Good guess! But no, it's BT like yours. [emoji16]


 I was hoping to see a rehab of a red one.  This bag is so cute in all the colors I've seen so far.



Jeny09 said:


> She is such a beautiiiiiiful bag!!
> 
> You did one hell of a wonderful job on rehabbing hers.. well done TO! [emoji106]
> 
> Enjoy your beautifully looking bag [emoji7] [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


 Jeny, Thank you! I'm going to try her out this weekend.



CoachCruiser said:


> Made a spontaneous trip to the outlets and scored these goodies - I love purple and this little metallic Bennett was hard to resist ($60!) - and I had wished I scored the cherry keyfob when it was out in stores originally...was not expecting it to pop up so much later!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4394062
> View attachment 4394063
> View attachment 4394064
> View attachment 4394065


 This is so cute and a great purple!


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> Another outlet haul.
> 
> Ivy Smooth Leather Rogue with Floral Bow Print Interior and Chalk Page 27 with Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4392587
> 
> View attachment 4392589


Oh man, I love this ivy Rogue. I tried calling JAX for it last week, but no luck for me in the warehouse or Canadian stores. And USA stores won't ship here1.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh man, I love this ivy Rogue. I tried calling JAX for it last week, but no luck for me in the warehouse or Canadian stores. And USA stores won't ship here1.


Sorry to her it.


----------



## TCB

Another tiny purchase from the last FOS  
I have a slight wristlet problem/obsession. I keep buying them and I can't stop.


----------



## Teagaggle

TCB said:


> Another tiny purchase from the last FOS
> I have a slight wristlet problem/obsession. I keep buying them and I can't stop.
> 
> View attachment 4394468


Love the stars! I don't remember seeing this.


----------



## TCB

Teagaggle said:


> Love the stars! I don't remember seeing this.


Thank you! I think it came when all the denim stuff came on the scene.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your great birthday haul CN — enjoy .



Thank you! 

The tote is supposed to be for school (I’m afraid to carry her because she’s so pretty and has no feet), the glitter N/S is for working at Jazz Fest, and the pink ostrich Hayden is because I felt like it. 

The (imvvvho) drop-dead gorgeous plum croc Parker was a birthday gift from my parents. My DH and I are going to celebrate my birthday tomorrow (after my last midterm), so she will likely make her debut then! I’ll post pics of her first outing if I can.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

TCB said:


> Another tiny purchase from the last FOS
> I have a slight wristlet problem/obsession. I keep buying them and I can't stop.
> 
> View attachment 4394468



I feel your pain! That wristlet is super cute, and goes perfectly with one of my pairs of jeans (and very well with all of the rest), but somehow I magically resisted that one.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy your wristlet! It is lovely.


----------



## TCB

ChevaliereNoir   said:
			
		

> I feel your pain! That wristlet is super cute, and goes perfectly with one of my pairs of jeans (and very well with all of the rest), but somehow I magically resisted that one.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you enjoy your wristlet! It is lovely.


AW thank you so much, ChevaliereNoir!  I use them so much that I justify it lol
But yeah, it's hard to resist!


----------



## DF622

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4381730
> View attachment 4381733
> View attachment 4381744
> 
> 
> I never thought I liked the frame bags so much! Originally I thought it was a glorified coin purses, but I was so wrong. They are amazing and so cute when carried and handheld held. It’s definitely old lady chic for sure.



I'm not a logo person and don't own signature bags from any brand. However, the signature frame bag and signature trail bags have been calling my name!! Please post more pics of yours! Also, was that a separate strap you bought for your third frame bag?? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Caspin22

So excited for this reveal!  It’s my very first Rogue and from the retail Keith Haring collaboration, which I adore. Scored it via a found order at 70% off, and it arrived from JAX completely wrapped. I love the fact that the “sequins” are actually leather. 

Here she is!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Caspin22 said:


> So excited for this reveal!  It’s my very first Rogue and from the retail Keith Haring collaboration, which I adore. Scored it via a found order at 70% off, and it arrived from JAX completely wrapped. I love the fact that the “sequins” are actually leather.
> 
> Here she is!!
> 
> View attachment 4395396
> View attachment 4395397
> View attachment 4395398
> View attachment 4395399
> View attachment 4395400
> View attachment 4395401
> View attachment 4395402
> View attachment 4395403


Congrats! Love KH collections. This Rogue is so unique. Love leather sequins as well. I recently purchased a KH heart bag charm with sequins. Enjoy!

Gotta love found orders at the outlet.


----------



## Tosa22

Caspin22 said:


> So excited for this reveal!  It’s my very first Rogue and from the retail Keith Haring collaboration, which I adore. Scored it via a found order at 70% off, and it arrived from JAX completely wrapped. I love the fact that the “sequins” are actually leather.
> 
> Here she is!!
> 
> View attachment 4395396
> View attachment 4395397
> View attachment 4395398
> View attachment 4395399
> View attachment 4395400
> View attachment 4395401
> View attachment 4395402
> View attachment 4395403


Gorgeous!


----------



## dissyg

So apparently this pattern isn’t offically “out” yet, but my SA knows what I like and she pulled it out from the back to show me.

Highline tote - very basic, no pockets. I’m normally not big into patterns or florals, but I like this, and it’s pretty much exactly what I was looking for in a tote (basic bag, minimal frills, lightweight, comfy straps, tan outside and red inside). I’ve been keeping half an eye out for the right one, and my SA did me a solid and found it for me


----------



## Caspin22

dissyg said:


> View attachment 4395591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently this pattern isn’t offically “out” yet, but my SA knows what I like and she pulled it out from the back to show me.
> 
> Highline tote - very basic, no pockets. I’m normally not big into patterns or florals, but I like this, and it’s pretty much exactly what I was looking for in a tote (basic bag, minimal frills, lightweight, comfy straps, tan outside and red inside). I’ve been keeping half an eye out for the right one, and my SA did me a solid and found it for me



Macy’s has had this print available online for a week or so. It comes in a blue too and it’s super pretty and feminine. Love it!


----------



## holiday123

dissyg said:


> View attachment 4395591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently this pattern isn’t offically “out” yet, but my SA knows what I like and she pulled it out from the back to show me.
> 
> Highline tote - very basic, no pockets. I’m normally not big into patterns or florals, but I like this, and it’s pretty much exactly what I was looking for in a tote (basic bag, minimal frills, lightweight, comfy straps, tan outside and red inside). I’ve been keeping half an eye out for the right one, and my SA did me a solid and found it for me


Lord and Taylor has this on sale for $136.50.  If you paid FP Coach should be able to do a price match.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Caspin22 said:


> So excited for this reveal!  It’s my very first Rogue and from the retail Keith Haring collaboration, which I adore. Scored it via a found order at 70% off, and it arrived from JAX completely wrapped. I love the fact that the “sequins” are actually leather.
> 
> Here she is!!
> 
> View attachment 4395396
> View attachment 4395397
> View attachment 4395398
> View attachment 4395399
> View attachment 4395400
> View attachment 4395401
> View attachment 4395402
> View attachment 4395403


Another one of my dream Rogues!! Congrats on the find and the fab price!!


dissyg said:


> View attachment 4395591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently this pattern isn’t offically “out” yet, but my SA knows what I like and she pulled it out from the back to show me.
> 
> Highline tote - very basic, no pockets. I’m normally not big into patterns or florals, but I like this, and it’s pretty much exactly what I was looking for in a tote (basic bag, minimal frills, lightweight, comfy straps, tan outside and red inside). I’ve been keeping half an eye out for the right one, and my SA did me a solid and found it for me


Lovely!! Is it reversible?


----------



## LOVEsersen

Get my first dinky from outlet


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LOVEsersen said:


> Get my first dinky from outlet
> 
> View attachment 4396125


Yazzzzzzzzz


----------



## vivianyan

LOVEsersen said:


> Get my first dinky from outlet
> 
> View attachment 4396125


I’ve never seen this particular dinky goes to outlet. Lucky you! Nice find!


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> Get my first dinky from outlet
> 
> View attachment 4396125


Now that is a great outlet score. I love those gorgeous tea roses. Enjoy!


----------



## Ireiki4u

LOVEsersen said:


> Get my first dinky from outlet
> 
> View attachment 4396125


I have this, I love mine, so hooked on tea roses.


----------



## LOVEsersen

So  I went to the outlet yesterday, again!

To get this white one home cuz I thought I shouldn’t separate them.



So here she is with her sister


----------



## Jeny09

LOVEsersen said:


> So  I went to the outlet yesterday, again!
> 
> To get this white one home cuz I thought I shouldn’t separate them.
> View attachment 4397519
> 
> 
> So here she is with her sister
> View attachment 4397520



They look soo cute together [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LOVEsersen said:


> So  I went to the outlet yesterday, again!
> 
> To get this white one home cuz I thought I shouldn’t separate them.
> View attachment 4397519
> 
> 
> So here she is with her sister
> View attachment 4397520


Gettem


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LOVEsersen said:


> So  I went to the outlet yesterday, again!
> 
> To get this white one home cuz I thought I shouldn’t separate them.
> View attachment 4397519
> 
> 
> So here she is with her sister
> View attachment 4397520


They look EXTRA amazing with the matching straps


----------



## FluffyMouse

Mini sierra with landscape print. That huge wallet fits by the way!


----------



## Alexa5

I am so excited about this bag--my 2nd custom bag done by Chelsea.  She gave me the butterflies I asked for!


----------



## gr8onteej

Alexa5 said:


> I am so excited about this bag--my 2nd custom bag done by Chelsea.  She gave me the butterflies I asked for!
> 
> View attachment 4398233



Saw this on IG.  Love it!


----------



## gr8onteej

A few things from the really good outlet sales.  The only other rogue I wanted (and was told was sold out) 1941 Red.


And the Love totes to go with my Love pouch.  I bought both and now I’m trying to decide which one I’m keeping.




Both canvas bags came with dust bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> A few things from the really good outlet sales.  The only other rogue I wanted (and was told was sold out) 1941 Red.
> View attachment 4398329
> 
> And the Love totes to go with my Love pouch.  I bought both and now I’m trying to decide which one I’m keeping.
> View attachment 4398333
> View attachment 4398334
> View attachment 4398336
> 
> Both canvas bags came with dust bags.


Twins on the Rogue. Girl bye. Sold out. They want you to think that. Jaja


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on the Rogue. Girl bye. Sold out. They want you to think that. Jaja



They can tell me it’s sold out and then sell it at deep discounts and I’m ok with that.  Ha ha!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> They can tell me it’s sold out and then sell it at deep discounts and I’m ok with that.  Ha ha!


Me to Hun


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> So  I went to the outlet yesterday, again!
> 
> To get this white one home cuz I thought I shouldn’t separate them.
> View attachment 4397519
> 
> 
> So here she is with her sister
> View attachment 4397520


Congrats! 1941 Red Rogue is gorgeous. Enjoy.



Alexa5 said:


> I am so excited about this bag--my 2nd custom bag done by Chelsea.  She gave me the butterflies I asked for!
> 
> View attachment 4398233


I;m going to send her my Cornflower or Primrose Din



gr8onteej said:


> A few things from the really good outlet sales.  The only other rogue I wanted (and was told was sold out) 1941 Red.
> View attachment 4398329
> 
> And the Love totes to go with my Love pouch.  I bought both and now I’m trying to decide which one I’m keeping.
> View attachment 4398333
> View attachment 4398334
> View attachment 4398336
> 
> Both canvas bags came with dust bags.


All your items are cute. Enjoy.


----------



## tealocean

LOVEsersen said:


> So  I went to the outlet yesterday, again!
> 
> To get this white one home cuz I thought I shouldn’t separate them.
> View attachment 4397519
> 
> 
> So here she is with her sister
> View attachment 4397520


Both are so lovely! I can't believe you found them at the outlet. What a great find!! Congrats!


----------



## Sabrinia

Caspin22 said:


> So excited for this reveal!  It’s my very first Rogue and from the retail Keith Haring collaboration, which I adore. Scored it via a found order at 70% off, and it arrived from JAX completely wrapped. I love the fact that the “sequins” are actually leather.
> 
> Here she is!!
> 
> View attachment 4395396
> View attachment 4395397
> View attachment 4395398
> View attachment 4395399
> View attachment 4395400
> View attachment 4395401
> View attachment 4395402
> View attachment 4395403



Love the bag! BTW what's a found order? I'm confused. Never heard that term before...


----------



## Caspin22

Sabrinia said:


> Love the bag! BTW what's a found order? I'm confused. Never heard that term before...



Basically, they look in the system to see if there's stock of the item at other outlets or at JAX, and if so, you can order the item from your outlet and have it shipped to your home for a $10 shipping fee.


----------



## Sabrinia

Caspin22 said:


> Basically, they look in the system to see if there's stock of the item at other outlets or at JAX, and if so, you can order the item from your outlet and have it shipped to your home for a $10 shipping fee.



OH thank you. That makes sense


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> A few things from the really good outlet sales.  The only other rogue I wanted (and was told was sold out) 1941 Red.
> View attachment 4398329
> 
> And the Love totes to go with my Love pouch.  I bought both and now I’m trying to decide which one I’m keeping.
> View attachment 4398333
> View attachment 4398334
> View attachment 4398336
> 
> Both canvas bags came with dust bags.


Your red Rogue is gorgeous! Congrats on finding the one you were waiting for!


----------



## gr8onteej

tealocean said:


> Your red Rogue is gorgeous! Congrats on finding the one you were waiting for!



Thank you.  I was excited about this one.


----------



## lovebags00

With Bloomingdale’s sale plus rewards and bates I could not pass up buying both bags and pouch.


----------



## Teagaggle

lovebags00 said:


> With Bloomingdale’s sale plus rewards and bates I could not pass up buying both bags and pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4400114


Twins on the camera bag. One of my favs!
My outlet haul today. Olive backpack & grey crossbody are from men's like (superb quality) & the navy siggy crossbody was an impulse buy that will make a good travel bag.


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> The smooth leather Rogues have a sheen to them, especially Ivy because it is dark. They seem more dressing than the pebbled leather Rogues. My first generation pebbled leather Black with Brass hardware is still my favorite.


Mine too!


----------



## brightblonde

My new Cooper shoulder bag in Nude Pink.  And I found sandals to match! 
But the bag was packed with a card on top that scratched.  It will need to be exchanged.


----------



## TCB




----------



## Caspin22

Got a new Coach x Keith Haring tote on eBay for a steal, and it arrived today after an adventure across the country thanks to USPS. This one is MFF and reversible but pretty rare. I love the pouch it comes with too.


----------



## Teagaggle

Macy's is having some good last act & special deals on select Coach items. I picked this Charlie up. It's hard to capture in the light. Navy with burgundy interior & multi colored stone rivets. Coach has a great pic of it accessorized. I have the strap & Rexy, just need the scarf.


----------



## zjones

Heather grey Rexy has arrived!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet finds
60/25% wallet
70% card case
I love me some retail at deeeeep discounts. I love my waiting. It pays off. For ME!!


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet finds
> 60/25% wallet
> 70% card case
> I love me some retail at deeeeep discounts. I love my waiting. It pays off. For ME!!


Congrats! Is that today's discount at the outlets?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet finds
> 60/25% wallet
> 70% card case
> I love me some retail at deeeeep discounts. I love my waiting. It pays off. For ME!!


The red is so nice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! Is that today's discount at the outlets?


yes


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> The red is so nice.


thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

I’ve liked this since it first hit retail.  I had to grab it when it showed up again in FOS (and at 70 off).


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> I’ve liked this since it first hit retail.  I had to grab it when it showed up again in FOS (and at 70 off).
> View attachment 4402904


What is this? A necklace? I think I missed at retail.


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> What is this? A necklace? I think I missed at retail.



Yes, it’s a necklace.  Not my style at all but the blue hearts got me. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Caspin22

gr8onteej said:


> I’ve liked this since it first hit retail.  I had to grab it when it showed up again in FOS (and at 70 off).
> View attachment 4402904



That is gorgeous, and I almost grabbed it from FOS as well.  Congrats!


----------



## Bagmedic

gr8onteej said:


> I’ve liked this since it first hit retail.  I had to grab it when it showed up again in FOS (and at 70 off).
> View attachment 4402904


Almost has a western feel to me.  Never saw it but haven't spent much time looking at Coach jewelry.  Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## gr8onteej

Bagmedic said:


> Almost has a western feel to me.  Never saw it but haven't spent much time looking at Coach jewelry.  Would love to see a mod shot!





It’s heavy (but I usually only wear a chain).  A casual statement piece.


----------



## gr8onteej

Caspin22 said:


> That is gorgeous, and I almost grabbed it from FOS as well.  Congrats!



Thank you.  I was surprised to see it back on FOS.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet finds
> 60/25% wallet
> 70% card case
> I love me some retail at deeeeep discounts. I love my waiting. It pays off. For ME!!



Twins on the wallet.  The discount had me driving up mountain.  Now my red rogue has an accessory❣️


----------



## Bagmedic

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4404100
> 
> It’s heavy (but I usually only wear a chain).  A casual statement piece.


Thank you!  I like statement jewelry!  Very nice and looks great on you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Twins on the wallet.  The discount had me driving up mountain.  Now my red rogue has an accessory❣️


mine too


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> mine too


Wish they did the 1941 in an envelope style!  I have 1 trifold and I just fumble too much when I have to get things out but keep wanting a 1941 red wallet to go with my black rogue w/ the racing car on it.


----------



## gr8onteej

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you!  I like statement jewelry!  Very nice and looks great on you!



Thank you.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

First post on the purse forum—showing off my first coach pieces!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Birthdayconfetti said:


> First post on the purse forum—showing off my first coach pieces!



Welcome, Birthdayconfetti! Great bags to start off your Coach collection!


----------



## Caspin22

Birthdayconfetti said:


> First post on the purse forum—showing off my first coach pieces!



Beautiful choices, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## yellowbernie

Went to the outlet yesterday did see some rogues and a few other fp bags, but ended up getting this one.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Birthdayconfetti said:


> First post on the purse forum—showing off my first coach pieces!


Welcome, you are off to a great start!


----------



## TCB




----------



## finer_woman

Birthdayconfetti said:


> First post on the purse forum—showing off my first coach pieces!


That Parker is on my wishlist. How do you like it?


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

finer_woman said:


> That Parker is on my wishlist. How do you like it?


I love it. The ombré tea rose bag charm makes it even better. It’s just such a unique bag! The black one is stunning but pink is my favorite color I couldn’t resist. It holds up quite well too. I’ve worn it as my daily driver this week and I’m not worried about the wrinkles at all. Lots of reviews complain about the wrinkling near the back where it folds, but this bag is so different that it’s the last thing you’ll be looking at, in my opinion.


----------



## finer_woman

Birthdayconfetti said:


> I love it. The ombré tea rose bag charm makes it even better. It’s just such a unique bag! The black one is stunning but pink is my favorite color I couldn’t resist. It holds up quite well too. I’ve worn it as my daily driver this week and I’m not worried about the wrinkles at all. Lots of reviews complain about the wrinkling near the back where it folds, but this bag is so different that it’s the last thing you’ll be looking at, in my opinion.


Yeah I saw a Macy's review I think that mentioned that. Glad to hear it's working out for you.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Ordered a Highline Tote in blue cross-grain leather. I wish the lettering on the front was absent or made of leather applique rather than embossed, but I anticipate it holding up awhile. IMO It's a great buy for +/- $200, depending on the style. The microsuede interior feels very luxe. Just be aware that there are no pockets and no attached pouch.


----------



## lakeshow

I haven’t shopped coach in like 8 or 9 years but I randomly bought a pair on shoes online, on sale, they were about $100 CAD. I’m so impressed with the quality - all gorgeous leather including sole - and the little details are lovely. They don’t fit quite right though, they don’t stay on my foot as I walk  I might try with insoles/inserts and hopefully I can make them work.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Just received my dreamer 21 today I am literally obsessed with this bag I mean I can’t get over the quality and the details! So unique first start to my dreamer 21 collection many more to come I’m hooked [emoji173]️[emoji30] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so cute and boho way better in person than in pictures


----------



## lvjunkyxo

With flash hopefully I can take a mod shot soon


----------



## pbnjam

Alexa5 said:


> I am so excited about this bag--my 2nd custom bag done by Chelsea.  She gave me the butterflies I asked for!
> 
> View attachment 4398233



Omg that is gorgeous and one of a kind!


----------



## tealocean

Birthdayconfetti said:


> First post on the purse forum—showing off my first coach pieces!


Hi BC! Welcome! Those are some beauties!


----------



## TCB

lvjunkyxo said:


> With flash hopefully I can take a mod shot soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407702


I think this is such a cool bag.


----------



## TCB

This finally came in. I've been thinking about this little wallet for awhile, and I finally ordered it.


----------



## anthrosphere

TCB said:


> This finally came in. I've been thinking about this little wallet for awhile, and I finally ordered it.
> 
> View attachment 4407887



I had the wristlet version and I love how it was sooo sparkly! Enjoy! It’s gorgeous.


----------



## TCB

anthrosphere said:


> I had a wristlet version and I love how it was sooo sparkly! Enjoy! It’s gorgeous.


Thank you, anthrosphere!   I have the wristlets too. The completely flat ones? I have the gold and the pink. 
I am a sucker for glitter or metallics lol


----------



## kalaicinema

LOVEsersen said:


> Get my first dinky from outlet
> 
> View attachment 4396125



beautiful 
which coach outlet


----------



## daisysflower83

I’ve never been a fanny pack person but here is my new coach belt bag.


----------



## inkfade

Men's card case! This one is a little bigger than the women's zip card cases, but still slim. I really like that this one has a clear window for your license. The women's ones do not, or the ones that I like don't, anyway. Took my license out for the pic.


----------



## whateve

inkfade said:


> Men's card case! This one is a little bigger than the women's zip card cases, but still slim. I really like that this one has a clear window for your license. The women's ones do not, or the ones that I like don't, anyway. Took my license out for the pic.
> 
> View attachment 4409941
> 
> View attachment 4409942


I love it! I wish they would make this in cute colors/patterns!


----------



## inkfade

whateve said:


> I love it! I wish they would make this in cute colors/patterns!



I wish they did, too. I'd probably buy another if they did!


----------



## faintlymacabre

whateve said:


> I love it! I wish they would make this in cute colors/patterns!


They have these 2 colourblock options. I just hate that they're crossgrain! That men's one appeals to me more because it's pebbled. 

https://ca.coach.com/en_CA/coach-la...l?searchkeyword=LARGE CARD CASE IN COLORBLOCK


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> They have these 2 colourblock options. I just hate that they're crossgrain! That men's one appeals to me more because it's pebbled.
> 
> https://ca.coach.com/en_CA/coach-large-card-case-in-colorblock/66712.html?searchkeyword=LARGE CARD CASE IN COLORBLOCK


Oh yeah, I saw those. I was tempted by the pink combo but I hate crossgrain! I wish they made it in the cute floral.


----------



## redwood66

My outlet purchases online finally got here.  The Baseman western Gotham tote, the tea rose Saddle 23, and a glovetanned pencil case.  I have been using the corner zip wristlets for lipstick, travel size perfume, etc. but they are too big for some of my bags.  I think the pencil case will work instead and now I can carry a pen in my purse because I never do for fear of accidental ink stains.  
This is my first Saddle of any size and I like it more than I thought I would.  I have so many Dinkies and no tea rose items so this one will be fun.  The tote is amazing with such a cool print.  Both were wrapped very well, though there was no dust bag for the tote.  The Saddle was never opened.  Pretty sure I am keeping both bags.


----------



## Caspin22

redwood66 said:


> My outlet purchases online finally got here.  The Baseman western Gotham tote, the tea rose Saddle 23, and a glovetanned pencil case.  I have been using the corner zip wristlets for lipstick, travel size perfume, etc. but they are too big for some of my bags.  I think the pencil case will work instead and now I can carry a pen in my purse because I never do for fear of accidental ink stains.
> This is my first Saddle of any size and I like it more than I thought I would.  I have so many Dinkies and no tea rose items so this one will be fun.  The tote is amazing with such a cool print.  Both were wrapped very well, though there was no dust bag for the tote.  The Saddle was never opened.  Pretty sure I am keeping both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411340
> View attachment 4411341
> View attachment 4411342



Gorgeous haul.  The leather on that tote looks scrumdiddlyicious!  I want to cuddle it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> My outlet purchases online finally got here.  The Baseman western Gotham tote, the tea rose Saddle 23, and a glovetanned pencil case.  I have been using the corner zip wristlets for lipstick, travel size perfume, etc. but they are too big for some of my bags.  I think the pencil case will work instead and now I can carry a pen in my purse because I never do for fear of accidental ink stains.
> This is my first Saddle of any size and I like it more than I thought I would.  I have so many Dinkies and no tea rose items so this one will be fun.  The tote is amazing with such a cool print.  Both were wrapped very well, though there was no dust bag for the tote.  The Saddle was never opened.  Pretty sure I am keeping both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411340
> View attachment 4411341
> View attachment 4411342


Omg


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> My outlet purchases online finally got here.  The Baseman western Gotham tote, the tea rose Saddle 23, and a glovetanned pencil case.  I have been using the corner zip wristlets for lipstick, travel size perfume, etc. but they are too big for some of my bags.  I think the pencil case will work instead and now I can carry a pen in my purse because I never do for fear of accidental ink stains.
> This is my first Saddle of any size and I like it more than I thought I would.  I have so many Dinkies and no tea rose items so this one will be fun.  The tote is amazing with such a cool print.  Both were wrapped very well, though there was no dust bag for the tote.  The Saddle was never opened.  Pretty sure I am keeping both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411340
> View attachment 4411341
> View attachment 4411342


Very well wrapped.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> My outlet purchases online finally got here.  The Baseman western Gotham tote, the tea rose Saddle 23, and a glovetanned pencil case.  I have been using the corner zip wristlets for lipstick, travel size perfume, etc. but they are too big for some of my bags.  I think the pencil case will work instead and now I can carry a pen in my purse because I never do for fear of accidental ink stains.
> This is my first Saddle of any size and I like it more than I thought I would.  I have so many Dinkies and no tea rose items so this one will be fun.  The tote is amazing with such a cool print.  Both were wrapped very well, though there was no dust bag for the tote.  The Saddle was never opened.  Pretty sure I am keeping both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411340
> View attachment 4411341
> View attachment 4411342


Gorg! Congrats on some outlet success!


----------



## b_c1

redwood66 said:


> My outlet purchases online finally got here.  The Baseman western Gotham tote, the tea rose Saddle 23, and a glovetanned pencil case.  I have been using the corner zip wristlets for lipstick, travel size perfume, etc. but they are too big for some of my bags.  I think the pencil case will work instead and now I can carry a pen in my purse because I never do for fear of accidental ink stains.
> This is my first Saddle of any size and I like it more than I thought I would.  I have so many Dinkies and no tea rose items so this one will be fun.  The tote is amazing with such a cool print.  Both were wrapped very well, though there was no dust bag for the tote.  The Saddle was never opened.  Pretty sure I am keeping both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411340
> View attachment 4411341
> View attachment 4411342


Amazing haul!!


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> My outlet purchases online finally got here.  The Baseman western Gotham tote, the tea rose Saddle 23, and a glovetanned pencil case.  I have been using the corner zip wristlets for lipstick, travel size perfume, etc. but they are too big for some of my bags.  I think the pencil case will work instead and now I can carry a pen in my purse because I never do for fear of accidental ink stains.
> This is my first Saddle of any size and I like it more than I thought I would.  I have so many Dinkies and no tea rose items so this one will be fun.  The tote is amazing with such a cool print.  Both were wrapped very well, though there was no dust bag for the tote.  The Saddle was never opened.  Pretty sure I am keeping both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411340
> View attachment 4411341
> View attachment 4411342


Great haul! Your Tea Rose saddle was wrapped so nicely. Enjoy!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

My new butterscotch rogue bag. I took my chalk 25 rogue out for a week until I realized that it doesn’t fit all my essentials, ie sun hat, water, iPad.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Birthdayconfetti said:


> My new butterscotch rogue bag. I took my chalk 25 rogue out for a week until I realized that it doesn’t fit all my essentials, ie sun hat, water, iPad.


Great find!!! I so regret letting go of mine. I was picky about a crease in it and returned it, but never was able to get another. It's such a perfect combo of colours!


----------



## houseof999

After a year of stalking I finally found this clutch! [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> After a year of stalking I finally found this clutch! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413363


I love stalking


----------



## Sunshine mama

FluffyMouse said:


> Mini sierra with landscape print. That huge wallet fits by the way!
> View attachment 4397945
> View attachment 4397946
> View attachment 4397947


Beautiful! Makes me want to paint mine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> After a year of stalking I finally found this clutch! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413363


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> After a year of stalking I finally found this clutch! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413363


Congrats! It is a beautiful color.


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> After a year of stalking I finally found this clutch! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413363


Lucky!! I always wanted this one as well!


----------



## CoachMaven

I have two, new to me, bags that I got this week. One is vintage, one was too good to pass up for the price and want to use it this summer. My vintage Court and the Bleecker Straw Tote


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

CoachMaven said:


> I have two, new to me, bags that I got this week. One is vintage, one was too good to pass up for the price and want to use it this summer. My vintage Court and the Bleecker Straw Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413452
> View attachment 4413453


Is that the traveling Court? Looks like it was worth the wait, it's in great condition!


----------



## CoachMaven

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Is that the traveling Court? Looks like it was worth the wait, it's in great condition!


Yes it is, lol! It is in really good condition, I am contemplating dunking it to see if it softens even more, and I need to polish the hardware, but it's not a large undertaking.


----------



## faintlymacabre

2 keepers and 1 beat up item from FOS.


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> 2 keepers and 1 beat up item from FOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413587
> View attachment 4413588


Two outta three ain't bad from the FOS these days!


----------



## christinemliu

I am loving all the bag reveals, but weirdly, the main regret from them all is I wish I purchased one of those pencil cases haha! They look so cute and pretty!


----------



## faintlymacabre

christinemliu said:


> I am loving all the bag reveals, but weirdly, the main regret from them all is I wish I purchased one of those pencil cases haha! They look so cute and pretty!


This vermilion one has oxblood lining! I love the combo so much.


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> This vermilion one has oxblood lining! I love the combo so much.


Pic please!


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> Pic please!


I love this combination so much!!!! Can you imagine a Vermillion Rogue like this? [emoji3590]


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> I love this combination so much!!!! Can you imagine a Vermillion Rogue like this? [emoji3590]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414153


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Yes!


----------



## whateve

christinemliu said:


> I am loving all the bag reveals, but weirdly, the main regret from them all is I wish I purchased one of those pencil cases haha! They look so cute and pretty!


I love my Coach pencil case. I've been using it as a cosmetic case for years. The shape works better for me. I can fit long things like emery boards, and the rest of the stuff isn't piled on top of each other.


----------



## christinemliu

whateve said:


> I love my Coach pencil case. I've been using it as a cosmetic case for years. The shape works better for me. I can fit long things like emery boards, and the rest of the stuff isn't piled on top of each other.


Oh @whateve, you're just adding to the  enabling haha!!! Now I REALLY want one!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Soooo is it wrong to get yet another bag, but its one that you always wanted just never did, and found it for under $50?


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> Soooo is it wrong to get yet another bag, but its one that you always wanted just never did, and found it for under $50?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414514


No way! Congrats! Pretty color! What's it called?


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> No way! Congrats! Pretty color! What's it called?


The bag is a Legacy Garcia satchel, it has the striped lining inside. And the color, I believe is amethyst.


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> The bag is a Legacy Garcia satchel, it has the striped lining inside. And the color, I believe is amethyst.


I had the purple shoulder bag. It was so pretty!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

CoachMaven said:


> Soooo is it wrong to get yet another bag, but its one that you always wanted just never did, and found it for under $50?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414514


Congratulations, it's always amazing to find one you longed for at a good price!


----------



## Caspin22

The bag from my last found order came in while we were in Vegas so I got to open it today!  Jason Naylor Large LOVE tote in the graphite wild beast print.


----------



## PurseLover85

I was very lucky to score this before it sold out.  Love my Marleigh.


----------



## gr8onteej

Caspin22 said:


> The bag from my last found order came in while we were in Vegas so I got to open it today!  Jason Naylor Large LOVE tote in the graphite wild beast print.
> 
> View attachment 4417137



Twins with the heart rogue and Love tote.  Love the Love tote.  [emoji813]️[emoji170]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Caspin22 said:


> The bag from my last found order came in while we were in Vegas so I got to open it today!  Jason Naylor Large LOVE tote in the graphite wild beast print.
> 
> View attachment 4417137


Omg. I love  your LOVE tote.


----------



## Cookiefiend

PurseLover85 said:


> I was very lucky to score this before it sold out.  Love my Marleigh.



This is gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## zjones

Picked this up when it hit 40% off at Macy's (had Coach price match) as I had been waiting for it to go on sale. Good thing I ordered when I did, as stock had dropped precipitously low between the day I ordered and when I had last checked on it.

The ombre zip card case I had bought before and it was just waiting  for its home to be purchased!


----------



## jblended

zjones said:


> Picked this up when it hit 40% off at Macy's (had Coach price match) as I had been waiting for it to go on sale. Good thing I ordered when I did, as stock had dropped precipitously low between the day I ordered and when I had last checked on it.
> 
> The ombre zip card case I had bought before and it was just waiting  for its home to be purchased!



Oooh! Nice find at 40% off! And the wallet goes perfectly! 
I've just checked out the smaller ombre in Dubai and Singapore and had the opposite experience- it's marked up significantly. Oh well, at least I get to see other people owning and enjoying this bag on here! Makes me smile every time I see it; hope it brings you lots of joy when you use it, too.


----------



## Caspin22

Robot charm from the last FOS came today. He’s adorable.


----------



## whateve

Caspin22 said:


> Robot charm from the last FOS came today. He’s adorable.
> 
> View attachment 4419036


so cute! Mine isn't scheduled to get here until Saturday.


----------



## ivdw

My brand new Laural frame bag in oxblood!


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> My brand new Laural frame bag in oxblood!


Love it!


----------



## Sabrinia

Got this off the outlet site. It came today. Absolutely LOVE it and I think it'll be just the right size for me. Been wanting a purple bag for so long now...


----------



## Teagaggle

New to me customized Dinky 24. Love at first sight. I have another black dinky 24 that is highly customized in a Harry Potter theme, so I don't use it all the time. I wanted another one that I could use more every day. This one popped up and I snagged it. So happy I did! Moving right in! If the seller is on here, THANK YOU!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> New to me customized Dinky 24. Love at first sight. I have another black dinky 24 that is highly customized in a Harry Potter theme, so I don't use it all the time. I wanted another one that I could use more every day. This one popped up and I snagged it. So happy I did! Moving right in! If the seller is on here, THANK YOU!
> View attachment 4419917


Beautiful, T!


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> New to me customized Dinky 24. Love at first sight. I have another black dinky 24 that is highly customized in a Harry Potter theme, so I don't use it all the time. I wanted another one that I could use more every day. This one popped up and I snagged it. So happy I did! Moving right in! If the seller is on here, THANK YOU!
> View attachment 4419917


what does the Harry Potter one look like?  I am so curious!


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> what does the Harry Potter one look like?  I am so curious!


Here you go...


----------



## redwood66

My new Charlie 28 ombre snakeskin from Macys with the extra 30% off already 40% off and 10% more with e-bates.  I like the size now and the colors better than the metallic ones during the SAS.


----------



## michellelb1

My new Quilted Camera Bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

My Mother's Day presale items: large nylon cosmetic bag, caviar leather card case in Blossom, flower stud earrings, and the large wristlet in Teal, which was a gift from my SA! The second photo is the wallet I got dh for an early Father's Day gift, the new trifold in Denim.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> My Mother's Day presale items: large nylon cosmetic bag, caviar leather card case in Blossom, flower stud earrings, and the large wristlet in Teal, which was a gift from my SA! The second photo is the wallet I got dh for an early Father's Day gift, the new trifold in Denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421026
> View attachment 4421027


What a lovely looking set of SLGs and love those earrings too! That teal was a great gift you got that goes with your other goodies!


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is my Marlowe butterfly turnlock Crossbody! Just picked it up today. I’m in love with it and the butterfly makes me happy. I can’t wait to wear it once my cold wears off (meaning I won’t need to lug around a boxful of kleenexes, haha).


----------



## Alexa5

A new Dinky!


----------



## holiday123

I couldn't resist this Parker at Dillard's for $122. I haven't been into Parker, but I really like this tea rose closure. It is midnight navy and charcoal and my phone fits in the back pocket. Plus being 50% coated canvas makes me less worried about destroying it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

My replacement Utility Messenger from FOS arrived, and it's perfect!!! It even came with a dustbag that is too small for the bag, but I am not gonna complain about that. Hahaha...

On Tuesday, I sent photos of my postal receipt to the CS rep I spoke to about shipping reimbursement (for returning the beat up original one), and haven't received a response. Hm. Here's hoping I will get it.


----------



## TCB

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Marlowe butterfly turnlock Crossbody! Just picked it up today. I’m in love with it and the butterfly makes me happy. I can’t wait to wear it once my cold wears off (meaning I won’t need to lug around a boxful of kleenexes, haha).
> 
> View attachment 4421711


This is pretty!


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement Utility Messenger from FOS arrived, and it's perfect!!! It even came with a dustbag that is too small for the bag, but I am not gonna complain about that. Hahaha...
> 
> On Tuesday, I sent photos of my postal receipt to the CS rep I spoke to about shipping reimbursement (for returning the beat up original one), and haven't received a response. Hm. Here's hoping I will get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421959
> View attachment 4421960
> View attachment 4421961


Love this! Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sitting at my local Coach create bar getting in trouble...my new card case...love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sabrinia said:


> Got this off the outlet site. It came today. Absolutely LOVE it and I think it'll be just the right size for me. Been wanting a purple bag for so long now...
> View attachment 4419669


Pretty! Is this the 19 or the 25?


----------



## Sunshine mama

faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement Utility Messenger from FOS arrived, and it's perfect!!! It even came with a dustbag that is too small for the bag, but I am not gonna complain about that. Hahaha...
> 
> On Tuesday, I sent photos of my postal receipt to the CS rep I spoke to about shipping reimbursement (for returning the beat up original one), and haven't received a response. Hm. Here's hoping I will get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421959
> View attachment 4421960
> View attachment 4421961


This is really nice.  I've never seen this before.


----------



## Sabrinia

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty! Is this the 19 or the 25?



It's the 25


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sabrinia said:


> It's the 25


Thank you! And congrats.


----------



## Sabrinia

Thank you


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Love this! Would love to see a mod shot!


Please excuse the horrendously dirty mirror (toddler likes to touch it and dump water on it, heh)

5'2

This is a wiiiide bag, but I think it'll be perfect for work.

Stock strap on shortest setting:




Linked novelty strap:


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Sitting at my local Coach create bar getting in trouble...my new card case...love!
> View attachment 4422017


I had no idea this could be customized! I'm tempted to do this with mine now.


----------



## SEWDimples

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Marlowe butterfly turnlock Crossbody! Just picked it up today. I’m in love with it and the butterfly makes me happy. I can’t wait to wear it once my cold wears off (meaning I won’t need to lug around a boxful of kleenexes, haha).
> 
> View attachment 4421711


Congrats! I saw this at the outlet on Thursday and must say the closure is really cute. 



Alexa5 said:


> A new Dinky!
> 
> View attachment 4421887
> View attachment 4421888


Love the color combination. Where did you get it?



holiday123 said:


> I couldn't resist this Parker at Dillard's for $122. I haven't been into Parker, but I really like this tea rose closure. It is midnight navy and charcoal and my phone fits in the back pocket. Plus being 50% coated canvas makes me less worried about destroying it.


Very nice. Love the tea rose turnlock closure.



faintlymacabre said:


> My replacement Utility Messenger from FOS arrived, and it's perfect!!! It even came with a dustbag that is too small for the bag, but I am not gonna complain about that. Hahaha...
> 
> On Tuesday, I sent photos of my postal receipt to the CS rep I spoke to about shipping reimbursement (for returning the beat up original one), and haven't received a response. Hm. Here's hoping I will get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421959
> View attachment 4421960
> View attachment 4421961


Glad the replacement was in much better condition. It looks like a larger bag. What are the measurements.



Teagaggle said:


> Sitting at my local Coach create bar getting in trouble...my new card case...love!
> View attachment 4422017


I love the embellishments you selected. Great combination.


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> I had no idea this could be customized! I'm tempted to do this with mine now.


Yup! Very little they don't customize these days, it seems. I have another of these card cases in Cypress that I got at the outlet. Plan to get that one done as well.


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> Glad the replacement was in much better condition. It looks like a larger bag. What are the measurements.



13 3/4" (L) x 9" (H) x 5" (W)


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really nice. [emoji813] I've never seen this before.


It's a men's bag that didn't really get much attention, I guess! It came in the grey I got, black, and brown with a Keith Haring design on the flap.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> 13 3/4" (L) x 9" (H) x 5" (W)


Thanks. It is not that big. This is a good size.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil outlet shopping


----------



## anthrosphere

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I saw this at the outlet on Thursday and must say the closure is really cute.



The outlet? Oh no I got my bag at the full-price boutique.


----------



## Teagaggle

A couple little goodies...I had the Cypress card case that I got at the outlet customized. Also picked up the glitter & oil slick rexy phone grip. Super cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

faintlymacabre said:


> Please excuse the horrendously dirty mirror (toddler likes to touch it and dump water on it, heh)
> 
> 5'2
> 
> This is a wiiiide bag, but I think it'll be perfect for work.
> 
> Stock strap on shortest setting:
> View attachment 4422543
> View attachment 4422544
> 
> 
> Linked novelty strap:
> View attachment 4422545
> View attachment 4422546


I likeeee


----------



## SEWDimples

anthrosphere said:


> The outlet? Oh no I got my bag at the full-price boutique.


You are right! The outlet has s similar bag, but the turn lock is a flower and it does not have the resin part. Very cute. Is it in the website?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lil outlet shopping


Congrats! Love KH totes.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love KH totes.


I love them. I should have got saddle. Lol


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love them. I should have got saddle. Lol


If you get a chance, check Nordstrom Rack. They used to have quite a bit of KH items, including black & tan totes.


----------



## whatsinaname91

Never been a fan of the denim trend but this was just so cute in person!


----------



## anthrosphere

SEWDimples said:


> You are right! The outlet has s similar bag, but the turn lock is a flower and it does not have the resin part. Very cute. Is it in the website?



Yes, it is!! I attached the link below:

https://www.coach.com/coach-marlow-...r=V5OR4&search=true&index=2#q=Marlowe&start=3



whatsinaname91 said:


> Never been a fan of the denim trend but this was just so cute in person!
> 
> View attachment 4422919




I always loved the mini Dreamers, they are so cute. The little flower studs on the corners are such a nice touch. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## whatsinaname91

anthrosphere said:


> Yes, it is!! I attached the link below:
> 
> https://www.coach.com/coach-marlow-...r=V5OR4&search=true&index=2#q=Marlowe&start=3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always loved the mini Dreamers, they are so cute. The little flower studs on the corners are such a nice touch. Enjoy your new beauty.



They really are! I'm gonna definitely keep my eye out for future releases, I don't think this will be my only mini dreamer.


----------



## Newpurselove

It's my birthday and DH didnt disappoint!!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Alexa5 said:


> A new Dinky!
> 
> View attachment 4421887
> View attachment 4421888





holiday123 said:


> I couldn't resist this Parker at Dillard's for $122. I haven't been into Parker, but I really like this tea rose closure. It is midnight navy and charcoal and my phone fits in the back pocket. Plus being 50% coated canvas makes me less worried about destroying it.


Oh wow!  I so wish I could find one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> If you get a chance, check Nordstrom Rack. They used to have quite a bit of KH items, including black & tan totes.


Thank you


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Teagaggle said:


> A couple little goodies...I had the Cypress card case that I got at the outlet customized. Also picked up the glitter & oil slick rexy phone grip. Super cute!
> View attachment 4422868
> View attachment 4422869


Omg that Rexy phone ring is SO cute!! Did you get it at the outlet? I just got the flower phone ring from there, but the Rexy is soooo much cuter


----------



## Teagaggle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg that Rexy phone ring is SO cute!! Did you get it at the outlet? I just got the flower phone ring from there, but the Rexy is soooo much cuter


Thx! I agree. Not in outlet. From retail store with 30% discount.
Style 73322...
I have the flower as well!


----------



## Newpurselove

Teagaggle said:


> Thx! I agree. Not in outlet. From retail store with 30% discount.
> Style 73322...
> I have the flower as well!
> View attachment 4423481


This is the one thing I am tempted to pick up in the sale
....and I just ordered it...


----------



## TCB

Newpurselove said:


> It's my birthday and DH didnt disappoint!!


Cute!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Satcheldoll

I admit I spent way too much time in my store today. I had such a great time with my SA and the rest of my extended Coach family.
 I stayed true and didn't get a bag but walked away with some lovely scarves for my vintage bags and some shoes. The flats are so comfortable!


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Thx! I agree. Not in outlet. From retail store with 30% discount.
> Style 73322...
> I have the flower as well!
> View attachment 4423481


Thanks I had to order one!  Actually 3.  lol


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> A new Dinky!
> 
> View attachment 4421887
> View attachment 4421888


 Beautiful Dinky!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> I couldn't resist this Parker at Dillard's for $122. I haven't been into Parker, but I really like this tea rose closure. It is midnight navy and charcoal and my phone fits in the back pocket. Plus being 50% coated canvas makes me less worried about destroying it.


The tea rose is a beautiful addition!


----------



## tealocean

Satcheldoll said:


> I admit I spent way too much time in my store today. I had such a great time with my SA and the rest of my extended Coach family.
> I stayed true and didn't get a bag but walked away with some lovely scarves for my vintage bags and some shoes. The flats are so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423762


The floral scarves are such a pretty touch on your vintage bags!


----------



## tealocean

whatsinaname91 said:


> Never been a fan of the denim trend but this was just so cute in person!
> 
> View attachment 4422919


It is very cute!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> I admit I spent way too much time in my store today. I had such a great time with my SA and the rest of my extended Coach family.
> I stayed true and didn't get a bag but walked away with some lovely scarves for my vintage bags and some shoes. The flats are so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423762


I have been eyeing those denim wedges for some time, and those flats are adorable!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

tealocean said:


> The floral scarves are such a pretty touch on your vintage bags!


Thanks! The photo doesn't do them justice. They look so much more prettier and chic in person.


----------



## dl787

tealocean said:


> The floral scarves are such a pretty touch on your vintage bags!



Love those flats. Do you know if they are a new style as I can’t find them online. Could you possible share the code and do they run true to size? TIA.


----------



## Satcheldoll

dl787 said:


> Love those flats. Do you know if they are a new style as I can’t find them online. Could you possible share the code and do they run true to size? TIA.


The shoes are called the Valintina Flat with Studs. Style No. G3242

Yes the do run true to size. I'm a 5.5 and they fit perfectly. The are still online but not part of the Mother's Day sale as they have been marked down for a while. Original price was $165 and now the are $99.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> I admit I spent way too much time in my store today. I had such a great time with my SA and the rest of my extended Coach family.
> I stayed true and didn't get a bag but walked away with some lovely scarves for my vintage bags and some shoes. The flats are so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423762


Congrats! Love your shoes, especially the details on the flats. The scarves look great with your vintage bags.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love your shoes, especially the details on the flats. The scarves look great with your vintage bags.


Thanks!


----------



## dl787

Satcheldoll said:


> The shoes are called the Valintina Flat with Studs. Style No. G3242
> 
> Yes the do run true to size. I'm a 5.5 and they fit perfectly. The are still online but not part of the Mother's Day sale as they have been marked down for a while. Original price was $165 and now the are $99.



Thanks so much. Had SA order them today in both black and white. Really looking forward to receiving these.


----------



## Satcheldoll

dl787 said:


> Thanks so much. Had SA order them today in both black and white. Really looking forward to receiving these.


I would have got the black too but they were out of my size at the store. I might have my SA order them for me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Picked this cutie up - Saddle in Colorblock. [emoji173]️


----------



## ivdw

Cookiefiend said:


> Picked this cutie up - Saddle in Colorblock. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4425631



Wow! Which size is it?


----------



## Satcheldoll

dl787 said:


> Thanks so much. Had SA order them today in both black and white. Really looking forward to receiving these.


In ordered the black ones while one of the cashback sites was 15%.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Thx! I agree. Not in outlet. From retail store with 30% discount.
> Style 73322...
> I have the flower as well!
> View attachment 4423481


Can these be repositioned?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ivdw said:


> Wow! Which size is it?


Website says: 9" (L) x 7 1/4" (H) x 2 1/2" (W)


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Can these be repositioned?


What do you mean?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> What do you mean?


Take it off, then put it back on again? Over and over?


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Take it off, then put it back on again? Over and over?


Well, you can but I'm not sure how many times. I had the flower one on my phone & took it off to reposition it. You'd need to either keep the piece of paper that you originally peeled off or use a piece of wax paper to put on it. Not ideal but better than buying multiples.
Make sense?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Well, you can but I'm not sure how many times. I had the flower one on my phone & took it off to reposition it. You'd need to either keep the piece of paper that you originally peeled off or use a piece of wax paper to put on it. Not ideal but better than buying multiples.
> Make sense?


Ok. Thank you!


----------



## redwood66

My flower phone grip ring came today.  It is very cute but it is heavy.  It has little crystals that don't show up very well on the website.  I took another look at coach.com and mine does not look like the one shown.  That one has blobs and indents rather than crystals. And it doesn't say Coach on it in the center.   I like the one I got better.
I think if you wanted to re-position or put on another phone/case you could remove it gently with dental floss.


----------



## holiday123

Couple of straps. Top handle is a keeper.  Not sure on the wave one. Opinions?
The sneakers I bought are stiff which I know will break in, but kind of annoyed the SA sent me a pair which look like they've been worn around the store a bit. Probably going to return... Not because of that but I wasn't sure about the blush in the first place...


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Couple of straps. Top handle is a keeper.  Not sure on the wave one. Opinions?
> The sneakers I bought are stiff which I know will break in, but kind of annoyed the SA sent me a pair which look like they've been worn around the store a bit. Probably going to return... Not because of that but I wasn't sure about the blush in the first place...


I love the butterfly strap. I would have gotten this if they had made it in a black colorway. I've been wanting a shorter strap.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Couple of straps. Top handle is a keeper.  Not sure on the wave one. Opinions?
> The sneakers I bought are stiff which I know will break in, but kind of annoyed the SA sent me a pair which look like they've been worn around the store a bit. Probably going to return... Not because of that but I wasn't sure about the blush in the first place...


I like the straps! I have the wave on my wishlist to go with my court bag.


----------



## redwood66

I love the short one too!  I wish there were other colors, plain ones, and ones with a few tea roses.  Though I guess you could add any of the custom options to a plain one.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> had


I wish they made more of the short ones too. I almost didn't get the butterflies, but it is so pretty in person


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I love the short one too!  I wish there were other colors, plain ones, and ones with a few tea roses.  Though I guess you could add any of the custom options to a plain one.


Yes more colors would be nice!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I like the straps! I have the wave on my wishlist to go with my court bag.


Here she is with court :
I may return and buy again if it goes less. It's not my favorite and when I opened the box I immediately started second guessing it. I do like it, but I 50% off like it haha. I'm still obsessed with the denim tea rose at the moment...


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Here she is with court :
> I may return and buy again if it goes less. It's not my favorite and when I opened the box I immediately started second guessing it. I do like it, but I 50% off like it haha. I'm still obsessed with the denim tea rose at the moment...


Yep! I tried it on with mine bit decided to wait. The ombre strap and another scarf that like are going on SAS, so I'm getting those next.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Yep! I tried it on with mine bit decided to wait. The ombre strap and another scarf that like are going on SAS, so I'm getting those next.


Thank you for the heads up on the ombre strap. That was on my wish list too. 
I've already boxed the strap and sneakers up. Sending it to JAX even though it shipped from SA in Orlando. Hopefully they figure it out. I also ordered my mom that wave strap and she said send it back too so yay I'll be banned soon for this return...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Satcheldoll said:


> Yep! I tried it on with mine bit decided to wait. The ombre strap and another scarf that like are going on SAS, so I'm getting those next.


Does your SA happen to have a SAS list yet? I'm eyeing the metallic graphite tea rose dinky and fuchsia rogue 25 but they have been out awhile and I'm thinking they might be in SAS.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Couple of straps. Top handle is a keeper.  Not sure on the wave one. Opinions?
> The sneakers I bought are stiff which I know will break in, but kind of annoyed the SA sent me a pair which look like they've been worn around the store a bit. Probably going to return... Not because of that but I wasn't sure about the blush in the first place...


Beautiful butterflies! I have to add-the blue color of your bag is wonderfully soothing!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Beautiful butterflies! I have to add-the blue color of your bag is wonderfully soothing!


Thank you. I think it's called light turquoise. I agree it is a soothing blue.


----------



## Teagaggle

I am so glad butterflies scare me to death. It's saving me a lot of money! LOL...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> I am so glad butterflies scare me to death. It's saving me a lot of money! LOL...


----------



## baghabitz34

LOVEsersen said:


> So  I went to the outlet yesterday, again!
> 
> To get this white one home cuz I thought I shouldn’t separate them.
> View attachment 4397519
> 
> 
> So here she is with her sister
> View attachment 4397520


What a beautiful pair!


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> The shoes are called the Valintina Flat with Studs. Style No. G3242
> 
> Yes the do run true to size. I'm a 5.5 and they fit perfectly. The are still online but not part of the Mother's Day sale as they have been marked down for a while. Original price was $165 and now the are $99.


You have teeny feet! Meanwhile I'm at the other end of the spectrum [emoji23]


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> You have teeny feet! Meanwhile I'm at the other end of the spectrum [emoji23]


I know! [emoji23] 

A lot of people assume it's easy to find shoes because not as many people wear that says, but it's not for that very reason.


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> I know! [emoji23]
> 
> A lot of people assume it's easy to find shoes because not as many people wear that says, but it's not for that very reason.


But shoes look so much cuter on small feet! I've noticed that when they start running out, usually the last to go are 5s and very large sizes.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Harley77 said:


> Does your SA happen to have a SAS list yet? I'm eyeing the metallic graphite tea rose dinky and fuchsia rogue 25 but they have been out awhile and I'm thinking they might be in SAS.


Navy/charcoal signature items except Charlie, all saddle bags, cooper shoulder bag, drew bags, canteen bags are what I remember off the top of my head. I can ask about the two you mentioned.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Satcheldoll said:


> Navy/charcoal signature items except Charlie, all saddle bags, cooper shoulder bag, drew bags, canteen bags are what I remember off the top of my head. I can ask about the two you mentioned.


That would be great, thanks! I just remember last winter SAS everything I ordered during the PCE before it hit SAS at 50%. I'm trying to not make the same mistake again lol.


----------



## baghabitz34

musiclover said:


> I was so inspired by all your bag looks I had to get one, too!
> View attachment 4370385
> 
> The beautiful denim tearose strap with my dark denim Rogue. I love this combination.


Looks beautiful together!


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> But shoes look so much cuter on small feet! I've noticed that when they start running out, usually the last to go are 5s and very large sizes.


Negative on the very large. I wear a 10 or 11 depending on the style and 11's are always the first to sell out [emoji35]


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Negative on the very large. I wear a 10 or 11 depending on the style and 11's are always the first to sell out [emoji35]


Probably because they don't make as many? It always seems to me that size 7 sells out the quickest! I wear an 8 and that is the second to sell out, but I'm not looking to see if there are any 11s!


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> Probably because they don't make as many? It always seems to me that size 7 sells out the quickest! I wear an 8 and that is the second to sell out, but I'm not looking to see if there are any 11s!


They don't think they make as many of the smaller sizes and most of the time don't carry them in the store (they'll have 6s). I buy the majority of my shoes online.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Harley77 said:


> Does your SA happen to have a SAS list yet? I'm eyeing the metallic graphite tea rose dinky and fuchsia rogue 25 but they have been out awhile and I'm thinking they might be in SAS.


Asked my SA and she thinks these will go SAS. She's going to check the line list once it's available.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Satcheldoll said:


> Asked my SA and she thinks these will go SAS. She's going to check the line list once it's available.


Awesome, thanks!! I think I will probably wait and keep my fingers crossed for SAS lol


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> I couldn't resist this Parker at Dillard's for $122. I haven't been into Parker, but I really like this tea rose closure. It is midnight navy and charcoal and my phone fits in the back pocket. Plus being 50% coated canvas makes me less worried about destroying it.


$122 is a stole!!


----------



## amateurjeweler

Using a new Coach card case today. Their crossgrain leather SLGs are among my favorite. This is my 4th card case purchased in this style this year, as the functionality is superb.


----------



## Lucylu29

My new cat charm on my rivets Rogue 25. The eyes are a burgundy color crystals.


----------



## TCB

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 4428147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new cat charm on my rivets Rogue 25. The eyes are a burgundy color crystals.


I love this charm!   So cute! I need this!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 4428147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new cat charm on my rivets Rogue 25. The eyes are a burgundy color crystals.


Cute! I wanted this bag. Love Rivets.


----------



## Lucylu29

TCB said:


> I love this charm!   So cute! I need this!


Thanks!



SEWDimples said:


> Cute! I wanted this bag. Love Rivets.


Thanks! I love rivets too. I just bought the turquoise one. I just couldn't resist when I found out they still had some in stock.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Blue Drew with Tea Rose Strap from the latest sale!


----------



## CoachMaven

Harley77 said:


> Does your SA happen to have a SAS list yet? I'm eyeing the metallic graphite tea rose dinky and fuchsia rogue 25 but they have been out awhile and I'm thinking they might be in SAS.


Ooooo, the fuchsia Rogue 25....I like that one a lot.....oh man. I will have to keep an eye out for that one too.


----------



## Teagaggle

I know it's hard to tell what this is, but I am just so stoked that it came in the factory wrapping, quite frankly astonished, that I had to take a picture of it in the wrapping. It's the Tattoo Dreamer. It kept popping on and off of Bloomingdale's. I ordered it a ways back and got someone else's shoes by mistake and by the time they tried to fix the problem, the bag was not available. It popped up again yesterday, and I had a gift card and today here she is. Super happy! I cannot believe after all this time, and after all the times it came and went on their site, that I get one that is completely factory wrapped. May the unwrapping begin!


----------



## AngelYuki

Picked up something small from the Mother's Day sale. Always nicely wrapped from the online boutique. I bought a Mini Skinny in the same type of material 2 yrs ago and it has held up well, so decided to pick this up too. Was in the market for a round coin purse and this is perfect! Thanks for letting me share  To all the mothers out there: Have a Happy Mother's Day


----------



## meepabeep

This leopard Kristin has my name written all over it...I had to have it.


----------



## Newpurselove

This little cutie came today. Sticks quite well to my otterbox case.


----------



## redwood66

I love these!  I may have to get the red one too.


----------



## tealocean

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 4428147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new cat charm on my rivets Rogue 25. The eyes are a burgundy color crystals.


 LOVE this style of rivets! Gorgeous Rouge 25, and the cat goes well with it!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Parker 18 Colorblock in Heather Gray / Gunmetal and the Round Coin Case in Floral Bundle. The Round Coin Case is big enough to hold my car key fob!


----------



## anabg

Some things from the fiance for Mother's Day!  I think he said he got the cream as a gift. He also got me more coach leather cleaner and moisturizer. I was starting to run out.  Yes I am still in pajamas. [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	






A lot of red, but perfectly fine with me. This makes my 2nd Cooper Carryall and probably my 4th pair of coach loafers. Love them. I love coach shoes. I have 2 pairs of boots that are also very comfortable.  First pair of sneakers, though. Excited to try them.


----------



## shoes+handbags

anabg said:


> Some things from the fiance for Mother's Day!  I think he said he got the cream as a gift. He also got me more coach leather cleaner and moisturizer. I was starting to run out.  Yes I am still in pajamas. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430622
> View attachment 4430623
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of red, but perfectly fine with me. This makes my 2nd Cooper Carryall and probably my 4th pair of coach loafers. Love them. I love coach shoes. I have 2 pairs of boots that are also very comfortable.  First pair of sneakers, though. Excited to try them.



The sneakers are so cute! After you wear them, please let us know if they are comfortable.


----------



## anabg

shoes+handbags said:


> The sneakers are so cute! After you wear them, please let us know if they are comfortable.


I will, thank you. I was going to wear them for a bit today but weather is terrible here. [emoji19]


----------



## Joey92

redwood66 said:


> I love these!  I may have to get the red one too.
> 
> View attachment 4429481



I just ordered the blue one ! I’m so excited for it to come in, your pictures reaffirmed how much I want it !


----------



## LVforValentine

I haven't purchased from.coach in a while, nothing's grabbed my attention and their constant sale/outlet game has turned me off. That being said I do love coach shoes, well made and I find them very comfortable for me so I grabbed these for a steal. And while I was ordering I figured I'd give the kisslock clutch a shot since I'm missing a simple black clutch in my collection. I'm very surprised how much fits in it and it doesn't distort when closed, I can even fit my LV cles with car key op top still. The only thing I dislike is the wrist strap has the standard 1941 gold stitching which doesnt really fit the style. I really wish they had of made this in the blossom color like the kisslock coin purse instead of the light peach, not sure why they made them different colors. 
Oh, and a rexy for my phone, because why not? I got a cheap clear case so I can easily swap it when I don't want the added bulk.


----------



## Alexa5

New to me loganberry mini Brooklyn messenger...


----------



## faintlymacabre

LVforValentine said:


> I haven't purchased from.coach in a while, nothing's grabbed my attention and their constant sale/outlet game has turned me off. That being said I do love coach shoes, well made and I find them very comfortable for me so I grabbed these for a steal. And while I was ordering I figured I'd give the kisslock clutch a shot since I'm missing a simple black clutch in my collection. I'm very surprised how much fits in it and it doesn't distort when closed, I can even fit my LV cles with car key op top still. The only thing I dislike is the wrist strap has the standard 1941 gold stitching which doesnt really fit the style. I really wish they had of made this in the blossom color like the kisslock coin purse instead of the light peach, not sure why they made them different colors.
> Oh, and a rexy for my phone, because why not? I got a cheap clear case so I can easily swap it when I don't want the added bulk.


Thanks for the interior shot. That holds an impressive amount!!!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Alexa5 said:


> New to me loganberry mini Brooklyn messenger...
> 
> View attachment 4431931


Does this open easy?


----------



## Alexa5

Ireiki4u said:


> Does this open easy?


I am not much of a flap person, and the flap on this bag isn't overwhelming at all.  Once the flap is opened, it is very easy to use.  I had another one, and liked it a lot, so decided to go for another.  Keep in mind the bag has these two metal tabs on front that you can close the flap on but I just never do that.  It looks pretty, but isn't practical to actually use those tabs.  I love this bag!


----------



## Caspin22

New Skinny Wallet in Dusty Lavender. The color is impossible to photograph (especially on the hideous blue chair in my office) but it really is a dusty lavender. . This is my favorite wallet style. I used to have it in 6 or 8 colors and sold many of them. Now I need more.


----------



## branbran1984

I’ve been looking at this rogue forever. Finally took the plunge and I love her!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433692
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking at this rogue forever. Finally took the plunge and I love her!


Gorgeous!! One of my favorite rogues. I would get this in a heartbeat if I didn't have the 1st generation oxblood. This oxblood looks less brown than mine though, is color pretty true in this pic?


----------



## christinemliu

LVforValentine said:


> I haven't purchased from.coach in a while, nothing's grabbed my attention and their constant sale/outlet game has turned me off. That being said I do love coach shoes, well made and I find them very comfortable for me so I grabbed these for a steal. And while I was ordering I figured I'd give the kisslock clutch a shot since I'm missing a simple black clutch in my collection. I'm very surprised how much fits in it and it doesn't distort when closed, I can even fit my LV cles with car key op top still. The only thing I dislike is the wrist strap has the standard 1941 gold stitching which doesnt really fit the style. I really wish they had of made this in the blossom color like the kisslock coin purse instead of the light peach, not sure why they made them different colors.
> Oh, and a rexy for my phone, because why not? I got a cheap clear case so I can easily swap it when I don't want the added bulk.


Everything is so cute! Totally preference, but I actually like how the gold stitching matches the gold hardware on your kisslock...anyway, all lovely items!!


----------



## keishapie1973

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433692
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking at this rogue forever. Finally took the plunge and I love her!


This is just stunning!!!!


----------



## branbran1984

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! One of my favorite rogues. I would get this in a heartbeat if I didn't have the 1st generation oxblood. This oxblood looks less brown than mine though, is color pretty true in this pic?



Thank you! I was scared because I feel like it’s more of a winter looking bag. The color is true to the picture, maybe because of how much sunlight there is it might have washed out the color. I was a tad bummed out because this one doesn’t have a key ring tag with it :/


----------



## LVforValentine

christinemliu said:


> Everything is so cute! Totally preference, but I actually like how the gold stitching matches the gold hardware on your kisslock...anyway, all lovely items!!


I see your point with the gold hardware and maybe it doesn't bug me as much now, lol. I've used it a couple times now and Im so glad I got it. It fits a ton and it's so adorable. Easily dressed up or down. I have a Soho and this fits way more even though it looks small. I'm just hoping the smooth leather doesn't show scuffs to easy. Either way Id still recommend it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My first clutch. 60/15 from outlet


----------



## tealocean

Sweet May day tea rose Dinky surprise! I love this!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433692
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking at this rogue forever. Finally took the plunge and I love her!


Beautiful! This color on this bag is so rich and elegant looking! Enjoy!


----------



## SDBagLover

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433692
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking at this rogue forever. Finally took the plunge and I love her!


I love this!


----------



## Bagmedic

LVforValentine said:


> I haven't purchased from.coach in a while, nothing's grabbed my attention and their constant sale/outlet game has turned me off. That being said I do love coach shoes, well made and I find them very comfortable for me so I grabbed these for a steal. And while I was ordering I figured I'd give the kisslock clutch a shot since I'm missing a simple black clutch in my collection. I'm very surprised how much fits in it and it doesn't distort when closed, I can even fit my LV cles with car key op top still. The only thing I dislike is the wrist strap has the standard 1941 gold stitching which doesnt really fit the style. I really wish they had of made this in the blossom color like the kisslock coin purse instead of the light peach, not sure why they made them different colors.
> Oh, and a rexy for my phone, because why not? I got a cheap clear case so I can easily swap it when I don't want the added bulk.


Did these run true to size for you or did you size up/down?  TIA


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433692
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking at this rogue forever. Finally took the plunge and I love her!


Congrats! Love the color and the details on the handle. Enjoy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> My first clutch. 60/15 from outlet


Congrats! They are great used as wallets. I love this color and the snakeskin matches my Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin. I may have to find one. Enjoy.



tealocean said:


> View attachment 4433962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet May day tea rose Dinky surprise! I love this!


Gorgeous. Love tea roses. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433692
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking at this rogue forever. Finally took the plunge and I love her!


Congrats! Love the color and the details on the handle. Enjoy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> My first clutch. 60/15 from outlet


Congrats! They are great used as wallets. I love this color and the snakeskin matches my Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin. I may have to find one. Enjoy.



tealocean said:


> View attachment 4433962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet May day tea rose Dinky surprise! I love this!


Gorgeous. Love tea roses. Enjoy.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the color and the details on the handle. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Congrats! They are great used as wallets. I love this color and the snakeskin matches my Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin. I may have to find one. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. Love tea roses. Enjoy.


Thank you! I can't believe how pretty they are in person!


----------



## Jeny09

LVforValentine said:


> I haven't purchased from.coach in a while, nothing's grabbed my attention and their constant sale/outlet game has turned me off. That being said I do love coach shoes, well made and I find them very comfortable for me so I grabbed these for a steal. And while I was ordering I figured I'd give the kisslock clutch a shot since I'm missing a simple black clutch in my collection. I'm very surprised how much fits in it and it doesn't distort when closed, I can even fit my LV cles with car key op top still. The only thing I dislike is the wrist strap has the standard 1941 gold stitching which doesnt really fit the style. I really wish they had of made this in the blossom color like the kisslock coin purse instead of the light peach, not sure why they made them different colors.
> Oh, and a rexy for my phone, because why not? I got a cheap clear case so I can easily swap it when I don't want the added bulk.



That’s a nice shoes... lovely clutch too [emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

Alexa5 said:


> New to me loganberry mini Brooklyn messenger...
> 
> View attachment 4431931



Beautiful color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433692
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking at this rogue forever. Finally took the plunge and I love her!


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## jlw05

My new stuff from the recent online outlet sale- a perfectly wrapped Dinky, Pac-Man blue ghost charm and the corner zip wristlet. I didn't notice it online, but the "Game Over" is outlined in glitter- so much better in person.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jlw05 said:


> My new stuff from the recent online outlet sale- a perfectly wrapped Dinky, Pac-Man blue ghost charm and the corner zip wristlet. I didn't notice it online, but the "Game Over" is outlined in glitter- so much better in person.
> 
> View attachment 4434575



So
Cute and love the pouch!


----------



## LVforValentine

Bagmedic said:


> Did these run true to size for you or did you size up/down?  TIA


I'm usually between a 9.5 and a 10 but buy a size 10 in coach shoes. I have several different styles from coach and all are the same size. The one thing I will mention about these is that they don't really hold onto your foot, I'm going to see if I can find some sort or insole to give a bit more grip. Otherwise I love them and they look great on.


----------



## Bagmedic

LVforValentine said:


> I'm usually between a 9.5 and a 10 but buy a size 10 in coach shoes. I have several different styles from coach and all are the same size. The one thing I will mention about these is that they don't really hold onto your foot, I'm going to see if I can find some sort or insole to give a bit more grip. Otherwise I love them and they look great on.


Yeah, the look so feminine and chic!  I have issues walking in these kind of shoes....like I kick it off my foot when I walk forward.  Need to strengthen the toes to grip them to stay on!  I may get them, though, they are too cute to pass up!

I find I'm usually a 7 for flats and 7.5 for heels.  Nice that they are consistent in their sizing!


----------



## tealocean

jlw05 said:


> My new stuff from the recent online outlet sale- a perfectly wrapped Dinky, Pac-Man blue ghost charm and the corner zip wristlet. I didn't notice it online, but the "Game Over" is outlined in glitter- so much better in person.
> 
> View attachment 4434575


What a great haul! I love the adorable little blue ghost charm! The Dinky  is so beautiful! We're Dinky twins! Enjoy!


----------



## LOVEsersen

Pyramid eye is rogue 17 from seasonal sale, so cute 

Get this ID card case for my brother.


----------



## Jeny09

jlw05 said:


> My new stuff from the recent online outlet sale- a perfectly wrapped Dinky, Pac-Man blue ghost charm and the corner zip wristlet. I didn't notice it online, but the "Game Over" is outlined in glitter- so much better in person.
> 
> View attachment 4434575



I love all these!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OperaCake

Bought all these within the last month, I just couldn't resist .  I bought the vintage rose printed at Macy's while on vacation in Las Vegas. I went to ask at a Coach store and was told they didn't receive any so I had to go buy at Macy's for full price and it was the last one they had. I could have bought it online but I kept waiting until it was sold out (I was also on a long vacation then too). I just loved this print so much that I didn't mind paying full price.



Bought these two during 30% Mother's Day sale.


I bought this Parker bag at a department store because it was on sale for 40% off while it was still full price at the Coach Store.



And the rest are from the outlet.  So cute.


----------



## SEWDimples

Picked up a few Ms. Pac Man items and phone holder from the outlet.



New to me blue accordion glovetanned leather card case and tea rose bag charm from Mercari.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Picked up a few Ms. Pac Man items and phone holder from the outlet.
> View attachment 4435816
> 
> 
> New to me blue accordion glovetanned leather card case and tea rose bag charm from Mercari.
> View attachment 4435817


Love the bright pink tea rose charm!  I bought the card case in red last weekend.  I need to go return a t-shirt I bought so hope they have the charm!


----------



## Crystice

OperaCake said:


> Bought all these within the last month, I just couldn't resist .  I bought the vintage rose printed at Macy's while on vacation in Las Vegas. I went to ask at a Coach store and was told they didn't receive any so I had to go buy at Macy's for full price and it was the last one they had. I could have bought it online but I kept waiting until it was sold out (I was also on a long vacation then too). I just loved this print so much that I didn't mind paying full price.
> View attachment 4435808
> 
> 
> Bought these two during 30% Mother's Day sale.
> View attachment 4435809
> 
> I bought this Parker bag at a department store because it was on sale for 40% off while it was still full price at the Coach Store.
> View attachment 4435810
> 
> 
> And the rest are from the outlet.  So cute.
> View attachment 4435811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435813
> 
> View attachment 4435814


So many pretty bags and slgs! I especially like the Parker! It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## momofgirls

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4433962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet May day tea rose Dinky surprise! I love this!


Did u purchase this from the outlet?


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Love the bright pink tea rose charm!  I bought the card case in red last weekend.  I need to go return a t-shirt I bought so hope they have the charm!


The person who sold me the accordion card case gave me the pink tea rose charm. I think she probably received it at the retail store. It looks like one of the tea roses that they apply to slgs and bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet fun run today


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet fun run today


You've gone clutch crazy!
Love the KH tote.  I could like one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> You've gone clutch crazy!
> Love the KH tote.  I could like one.


My 3rd KH tote


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My 3rd KH tote


I noticed!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I noticed!


Jajaja


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet fun run today


Clutches are addictive aren't they? I had to cut myself off at 9, but your olive one is tempting me


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Clutches are addictive aren't they? I had to cut myself off at 9, but your olive one is tempting me


Girllllll. Yessss


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Picked up a few Ms. Pac Man items and phone holder from the outlet.
> View attachment 4435816
> 
> 
> New to me blue accordion glovetanned leather card case and tea rose bag charm from Mercari.
> View attachment 4435817



Twins on the card case.  Got mine from the outlet a couple of weeks ago.  Nice haul.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet fun run today


Congrats! Great haul. Another KH tote. The slgs are great and will go very well with your bags. Enjoy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Great haul. Another KH tote. The slgs are great and will go very well with your bags. Enjoy.


Ty Boo


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> The person who sold me the accordion card case gave me the pink tea rose charm. I think she probably received it at the retail store. It looks like one of the tea roses that they apply to slgs and bags.





Bagmedic said:


> Love the bright pink tea rose charm!  I bought the card case in red last weekend.  I need to go return a t-shirt I bought so hope they have the charm!



I have a charm similar to this. It was given to me at a Coach store when I had one of my bags customized. I think it is one of the ones they use to customize with a hole punched in it to feed the chain through.


----------



## redwood66

My first found order made at an outlet on the way to vacation in Oregon!  This outlet only had two shelves of deletes but the two nicest guy SAs who looked up my whole list of numbers and this is the only one we found.

The kisslock Rider 24 I ordered from Nordstrom is a bust with fingernail scratches all over the kisslock flap.  Sending it back.  It hangs weird too with a fat bottom.

Dinky 19 in plum.  60/15% off with the found order.  I love the C chain and it can be used with other bags too.


----------



## Crystice

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet fun run today


Oooooohhhh, I have yet to get a clutch, how do you like them?


----------



## tealocean

OperaCake said:


> Bought all these within the last month, I just couldn't resist .  I bought the vintage rose printed at Macy's while on vacation in Las Vegas. I went to ask at a Coach store and was told they didn't receive any so I had to go buy at Macy's for full price and it was the last one they had. I could have bought it online but I kept waiting until it was sold out (I was also on a long vacation then too). I just loved this print so much that I didn't mind paying full price.
> View attachment 4435808
> 
> 
> Bought these two during 30% Mother's Day sale.
> View attachment 4435809
> 
> I bought this Parker bag at a department store because it was on sale for 40% off while it was still full price at the Coach Store.
> View attachment 4435810
> 
> 
> And the rest are from the outlet.  So cute.
> View attachment 4435811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435813
> 
> View attachment 4435814


Such lovely florals, and your tea rose Parker is gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Picked up a few Ms. Pac Man items and phone holder from the outlet.
> View attachment 4435816
> 
> 
> New to me blue accordion glovetanned leather card case and tea rose bag charm from Mercari.
> View attachment 4435817


So much fun and beauty!  Those ghosts make me smile!


----------



## tealocean

momofgirls said:


> Did u purchase this from the outlet?


No, this was a gift.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> The person who sold me the accordion card case gave me the pink tea rose charm. I think she probably received it at the retail store. It looks like one of the tea roses that they apply to slgs and bags.


That's really nice, and it is so pretty! I have a flower charm in this same flower style, but it is called a "Willow." Others are called "Tea Rose". Does Coach use the two interchangeably?


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> My first found order made at an outlet on the way to vacation in Oregon!  This outlet only had two shelves of deletes but the two nicest guy SAs who looked up my whole list of numbers and this is the only one we found.
> 
> The kisslock Rider 24 I ordered from Nordstrom is a bust with fingernail scratches all over the kisslock flap.  Sending it back.  It hangs weird too with a fat bottom.
> 
> Dinky 19 in plum.  60/15% off with the found order.  I love the C chain and it can be used with other bags too.
> 
> View attachment 4436711
> View attachment 4436712


Yay for such nice SAs! Your plum is really stunning!


----------



## YuYu90

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet fun run today


I'm so obsessed with Coach's KH items. I would love to grab one of the totes. I keep stopping by my outlet to see if they have any. I might have to bite the bullet and try a found order. I did end up purchasing from the pacman collection the last time I was in my outlet. It's a very cute and fun collection.


----------



## Teagaggle

Small purchases from outlet visit yesterday. Avenue carryall in Grey (navy interior). Great work bag for $100. Lavender feather charm & my favorite Coach gunmetal with multi colored stones charm. I liked this so much, I got two!


----------



## CoachMaven

YuYu90 said:


> I'm so obsessed with Coach's KH items. I would love to grab one of the totes. I keep stopping by my outlet to see if they have any. I might have to bite the bullet and try a found order. I did end up purchasing from the pacman collection the last time I was in my outlet. It's a very cute and fun collection.


Were there a lot of these phone rings in your outlet? I am digging the strawberry one, and one of my friends is a cherry nut. I'd like to pick those up at my local outlet.


----------



## SEWDimples

YuYu90 said:


> I'm so obsessed with Coach's KH items. I would love to grab one of the totes. I keep stopping by my outlet to see if they have any. I might have to bite the bullet and try a found order. I did end up purchasing from the pacman collection the last time I was in my outlet. It's a very cute and fun collection.


Congrats! I like Ms Pac Man items. I picked a few things (Pin set & bag charm). Also, I purchased this strawberry phone holder as well. I would like another KH tote as well. The mustard color one is really cute.



Teagaggle said:


> Small purchases from outlet visit yesterday. Avenue carryall in Grey (navy interior). Great work bag for $100. Lavender feather charm & my favorite Coach gunmetal with multi colored stones charm. I liked this so much, I got two!
> View attachment 4437179
> View attachment 4437180


Congrats! I like your new bag charms as well. Enjoy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Crystice said:


> Oooooohhhh, I have yet to get a clutch, how do you like them?


I find them very functional.


----------



## Stephg

Haven’t been to an outlet in a while, found this beauty 70% off and couldn’t leave it behind. Bedford hobo in canyon


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> Haven’t been to an outlet in a while, found this beauty 70% off and couldn’t leave it behind. Bedford hobo in canyon
> 
> View attachment 4437797
> View attachment 4437798


Congrats! Like this color and bag. Great deal! Enjoy.


----------



## holiday123

Stephg said:


> Haven’t been to an outlet in a while, found this beauty 70% off and couldn’t leave it behind. Bedford hobo in canyon
> 
> View attachment 4437797
> View attachment 4437798


Love these!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Stephg said:


> Haven’t been to an outlet in a while, found this beauty 70% off and couldn’t leave it behind. Bedford hobo in canyon
> 
> View attachment 4437797
> View attachment 4437798


Beautiful


----------



## Teagaggle

Tabby in Moss. Love!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Tabby in Moss. Love!
> View attachment 4438361


Deets please!! Exterior back pocket? What does the compartmentalization look like? What is the lining made of?

It's gorgeous with the dark hardware! Moss looks like a great neutral.


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> Deets please!! Exterior back pocket? What does the compartmentalization look like? What is the lining made of?
> 
> It's gorgeous with the dark hardware! Moss looks like a great neutral.


I am happy to report that it will likely check all the boxes for you.
Here are some shots I took at the store yesterday.
Leather is not 1941 but nice. Inside is a faux suede but feels good.
Highly organized. Full length exterior pocket, 5 pockets inside (1 under flap, 2nd, then zip, then another, then a far back slip).
Also has a detachable short strap (that I don't have on here) that can be used to arm or shoulder carry.
A mix between the Parker & outgoing Page 27.
I like that the straps are both detachable. The hardware is very substantial, but not quite as substantial as on the Page, which is actually a plus for me. The bag is slightly bigger than a Parker and easily fits everything I carry which is a full-sized wallet, a wristlet, tissues, keys, phone, work badge, and still has room to go. Attached a pic next to my dreamer for size comparison.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## michellelb1

Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!


----------



## Teagaggle

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Ireiki4u

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485


Wow, beautiful


----------



## TCB




----------



## BeachBagGal

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485



OMG that’s gooorgeous!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485



Saw this on IG, gorgeous!


----------



## zjones

I love this goofy Guang Yu Rexy! (Not so much the other ones from the Shanghai collection.)

Coach X Guang Yu women's T-shirt.


----------



## zjones

zjones said:


> I love this goofy Guang Yu Rexy! (Not so much the other ones from the Shanghai collection.)
> 
> Coach X Guang Yu women's T-shirt.


It's helpful if I attach the picture before posting...


----------



## holiday123

Just a couple of novelty straps from FOS. Stone tea rose tooling and western rivets. Both came in original packaging with dustbags. Teas rose has glitter edge paint.


----------



## dl787

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485



Stunning!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Just a couple of novelty straps from FOS. Stone tea rose tooling and western rivets. Both came in original packaging with dustbags. Teas rose has glitter edge paint.


Gorgeous!! I hope my rivets strap is perfect too! Won't be here until Wednesday.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! I hope my rivets strap is perfect too! Won't be here until Wednesday.


I think and hope yours will be perfect too   I got 2 because my mom wanted one and they were in foam and then in plastic with the dustbag still in plastic too....shipped in those odd envelopes, but I don't see any flaws!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> I am happy to report that it will likely check all the boxes for you.
> Here are some shots I took at the store yesterday.
> Leather is not 1941 but nice. Inside is a faux suede but feels good.
> Highly organized. Full length exterior pocket, 5 pockets inside (1 under flap, 2nd, then zip, then another, then a far back slip).
> Also has a detachable short strap (that I don't have on here) that can be used to arm or shoulder carry.
> A mix between the Parker & outgoing Page 27.
> I like that the straps are both detachable. The hardware is very substantial, but not quite as substantial as on the Page, which is actually a plus for me. The bag is slightly bigger than a Parker and easily fits everything I carry which is a full-sized wallet, a wristlet, tissues, keys, phone, work badge, and still has room to go. Attached a pic next to my dreamer for size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438383
> View attachment 4438384
> View attachment 4438385
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.


Thanks for the details and photos! It looks great!


----------



## Caspin22

zjones said:


> It's helpful if I attach the picture before posting...
> 
> View attachment 4438838



I love her too!!!  I ordered the canvas tote, it will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Teagaggle said:


> This is gorgeous!



That is simply stunning


----------



## Alexa5

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485


I saw that on her Instagram and wondered when it might show up here!  Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

Rexy Tote 42 arrived today!  Just ordered yesterday and it shipped from the local store. Love the dusty purple color and Sharpie Rexy. ❤️  RAWR!


----------



## tealocean

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485


This is beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Just a couple of novelty straps from FOS. Stone tea rose tooling and western rivets. Both came in original packaging with dustbags. Teas rose has glitter edge paint.


Beautiful! I love the glitter edges on the tea roses!


----------



## Freak4Coach

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485



Sorry I quoted the wrong person yesterday. This is stunning! How long did it take once you sent it to her?


----------



## michellelb1

Freak4Coach said:


> Sorry I quoted the wrong person yesterday. This is stunning! How long did it take once you sent it to her?


Thanks! Overall it took roughly 4 weeks, that’s includes shipping time both ways.


----------



## Iluvhaute

I can’t wait to wear these beauties


----------



## Iluvhaute

I guess I should attach a pic


----------



## Ireiki4u

Iluvhaute said:


> I guess I should attach a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441052


Oh, I like these...


----------



## Ireiki4u

Iluvhaute said:


> I guess I should attach a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441052


What’s the style number?


----------



## Ireiki4u

Iluvhaute said:


> I guess I should attach a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441052


Found them.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Ireiki4u said:


> Found them.



G3649

https://www.coach.com/coach-brodie-...or=CAH#viewAll=true&cgid=women-shoes&start=44


----------



## Laurie Lou

in love.....


----------



## Bagmedic

Iluvhaute said:


> I guess I should attach a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441052


I think these are gorgeous but don't think my feet would do well in them.  May have to order to see!


----------



## Bagmedic

Iluvhaute said:


> G3649
> 
> https://www.coach.com/coach-brodie-...or=CAH#viewAll=true&cgid=women-shoes&start=44


I think most of Coach's shoes are true to size.  Would you agree on these?


----------



## Iluvhaute

Bagmedic said:


> I think most of Coach's shoes are true to size.  Would you agree on these?


Yes. I am a true 8.5 US in all Coach shoes. They are really well made too. I have several pair of coach shoes.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Bagmedic said:


> I think these are gorgeous but don't think my feet would do well in them.  May have to order to see!


Too high? Or the straps?


----------



## Hobbsy

Pretty color! Do you know what other colors it's coming in?


----------



## lmelcx3

My new babies & all the little details on them that I love SO much!


----------



## princess69

lmelcx3 said:


> My new babies & all the little details on them that I love SO much!
> View attachment 4441228
> View attachment 4441230
> View attachment 4441231
> View attachment 4441232
> View attachment 4441233
> View attachment 4441234


Gorgeous bags!  I really love that Rogue tote.


----------



## Crystice

ivdw said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419390
> View attachment 4419391


Love that! Have you had any issues with it popping open? She’s sooooo pretty!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Bagmedic said:


> I think most of Coach's shoes are true to size.  Would you agree on these?


Yes my moto boots are, they fit perfect.


----------



## mallutts

I got these at the outlet sale seeing all y'all's cute pictures.  As a gaming nerd I can't believe I missed out on the Pac Man collection!  I definitely signed up for the outlet alert emails for next time!


----------



## holiday123

Adding peony tea rose strap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.


Love them.


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.



What a beautiful collection you have


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.


 So many gorgeous straps!!


----------



## Crystice

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.


That is the most novelty straps I have seen, including in the store! Beautiful!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love them.





Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful collection you have





tealocean said:


> So many gorgeous straps!!





Crystice said:


> That is the most novelty straps I have seen, including in the store! Beautiful!



Thanks everyone  I might need an intervention, but If Coach keeps putting out pretty straps I'm going to keep buying them


----------



## Bagmedic

Iluvhaute said:


> Too high? Or the straps?


Both!  I work at home now and rarely put on heels of any kind.  I just received the Putnam loafer in black and the leather is sooo soft.  I haven't had a chance to really try them on and just did a quick slide in to see if they were too big/small.  I'm always between sizes so hard to get it right.  I think these Putnam loafers will be fine in case I want to put an arch support inside.  That helps my feet.

But I really love the look of those chalk tea rose sandals!  Would make for beautiful wedding shoes...not mine...someone else!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iluvhaute said:


> I guess I should attach a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441052


Those are so cute!!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.



love, love, love, love, love.... your collection!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Both!  I work at home now and rarely put on heels of any kind.  I just received the Putnam loafer in black and the leather is sooo soft.  I haven't had a chance to really try them on and just did a quick slide in to see if they were too big/small.  I'm always between sizes so hard to get it right.  I think these Putnam loafers will be fine in case I want to put an arch support inside.  That helps my feet.
> 
> But I really love the look of those chalk tea rose sandals!  Would make for beautiful wedding shoes...not mine...someone else!


Glad to hear your like the Putnam loafer. I cannot wait to get a pair. Enjoy.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Bagmedic said:


> Both!  I work at home now and rarely put on heels of any kind.  I just received the Putnam loafer in black and the leather is sooo soft.  I haven't had a chance to really try them on and just did a quick slide in to see if they were too big/small.  I'm always between sizes so hard to get it right.  I think these Putnam loafers will be fine in case I want to put an arch support inside.  That helps my feet.
> 
> But I really love the look of those chalk tea rose sandals!  Would make for beautiful wedding shoes...not mine...someone else!



I work from home too, and I think that’s why I can wear heels. I literally wear my slippers out, and buy really nice ones because I wear them all day. When I worked in an office my feet were the worst. Now I only wear shoes, sometimes (I don’t necessarily leave the house everyday). My feet are also almost a half size different, so opened toed shoes, and slingbacks are my jam. Coach loafers have amazing quality. Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Signature Leather Dinky and Butterscotch Saddle with snakeskin details....


----------



## qann77

Been waiting for the Rexy Tote to go on sale and it finally did...! Also fell in love with the Riley signature bag with brown leather so I got it too... was deciding between the top handle Parker and this but the Riley won..! Happy with my purchases.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

qann77 said:


> View attachment 4442325
> View attachment 4442326
> 
> 
> Been waiting for the Rexy Tote to go on sale and it finally did...! Also fell in love with the Riley signature bag with brown leather so I got it too... was deciding between the top handle Parker and this but the Riley won..! Happy with my purchases.


Nice haul, qann77! I’m especially in *love* with that *green*!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Two new babies arrived today! Fresh off the sale!

Charlie Carryall 40 will be accompanying me on my trip to Miami tomorrow. I’m so excited. This bag fits everything. The inside pocket is current holding my travel jewelry case, my Bose Quiet Comfort headphone (gigantic case), wallet AND my MacBook Air.  The outside pockets doesn’t even have anything in them yet.

The Floral Jaquard jacket is staying home, but it’s super cute with a removable hood! This will be perfect for next fall/spring.


----------



## qann77

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Nice haul, qann77! I’m especially in *love* with that *green*!



Thank you! Green is such an awesome colour


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

qann77 said:


> Thank you! Green is such an awesome colour


 I agree! I ❤︎ green!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Ugh! My pics never post correctly! 

The Charlie Carryall 40


----------



## Hyacinth

Iluvhaute said:


> Two new babies arrived today! Fresh off the sale!
> 
> Charlie Carryall 40 will be accompanying me on my trip to Miami tomorrow. I’m so excited. This bag fits everything. The inside pocket is current holding my travel jewelry case, my Bose Quiet Comfort headphone (gigantic case), wallet AND my MacBook Air.  The outside pockets doesn’t even have anything in them yet.
> 
> The Floral Jaquard jacket is staying home, but it’s super cute with a removable hood! This will be perfect for next fall/spring.



Oooooo, that jacket is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Hyacinth said:


> Oooooo, that jacket is GORGEOUS!


Thank you!


----------



## Katiesmama

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485


Wow!!! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Katiesmama

I never wear jeans, but I had to have this


----------



## holiday123

Just a little customization. Now she's ready


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Just a little customization. Now she's ready


OOOOHHHH!  I like it!  Great idea!  I'll probably never use my Dark Turquoise with the insert it came with because I don't like it plain but now I need to find someone who can do this for me!  Then I could see maybe using this insert on maybe my chalk or navy bandit, too!  

I have another bag I want to do some rivets on and contacted a store in the Dallas area but the person hasn't gotten back to me.  So frustrating.  I should see if she still works there.  I may try another store closer to me since Dallas seemed too busy and I'm not local for them.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Just a little customization. Now she's ready


 Beautiful tea roses and that color is gorgeous too! Is that cypress?


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Just a little customization. Now she's ready


Congrats! Great idea. I might have to try this with my new to me Beechwood Bandit 39 to give it some pop of color.


----------



## musiclover

Iluvhaute said:


> I guess I should attach a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441052


I love these shoes!  You are going to have fun!


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> OOOOHHHH!  I like it!  Great idea!  I'll probably never use my Dark Turquoise with the insert it came with because I don't like it plain but now I need to find someone who can do this for me!  Then I could see maybe using this insert on maybe my chalk or navy bandit, too!
> 
> I have another bag I want to do some rivets on and contacted a store in the Dallas area but the person hasn't gotten back to me.  So frustrating.  I should see if she still works there.  I may try another store closer to me since Dallas seemed too busy and I'm not local for them.


Yes!  I asked my local SA what we could do to cover up or blend this yellow.  This is 100% her.  I think she did awesome and now I can use it in a few bags.

She did offer to send me a label anytime I want to mail in a bag to her store (I'm about an hour away) and she would text/facetime ideas so if you are interested I will give you her number and she can hook you up.  She is in Orlando.


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Beautiful tea roses and that color is gorgeous too! Is that cypress?


It's dark turquoise


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Great idea. I might have to try this with my new to me Beechwood Bandit 39 to give it some pop of color.


Thank you. I think my mom is going to send in her beechwood for some customization.  My SA was showing the different tea roses with oxblood in them that would look great with the beechwood.  There were so many choices I just let her play with it since I can never make a decision.


----------



## Bagmedic

Iluvhaute said:


> I guess I should attach a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441052


Could I ask you to do a modeling shot wearing them?  Don't need full photo but more like knee down.  TIA!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Just a little customization. Now she's ready


L o v e


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> It's dark turquoise


Thank you! It's lovely!


----------



## SEWDimples

For those who own the Beechwood Bandit 39, is the leather under the hang tag and side panels of the inside pouch pebbled leather or smooth leather.  My Tea Rose and Tooled Tea Rose, but have smooth leather, but the bag I bought from a reseller if pebbled on the back side of the hang tag and side panels of the pouch. I want to make sure it is real.


----------



## momofgirls

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4442934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never wear jeans, but I had to have this


Is this the 21?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iluvhaute said:


> Ugh! My pics never post correctly!
> 
> The Charlie Carryall 40


This is such a pretty  color!


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> For those who own the Beechwood Bandit 39, is the leather under the hang tag and side panels of the inside pouch pebbled leather or smooth leather.  My Tea Rose and Tooled Tea Rose, but have smooth leather, but the bag I bought from a reseller if pebbled on the back side of the hang tag and side panels of the pouch. I want to make sure it is real.


Hi, mine is pebbled


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Hi, mine is pebbled


Thank you so much for confirmation with pictures.

The only other issue I noticed is some of the hardware has rub off on the front of the hand tag where the chain feeds through the hole. I can share a picture later.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.


What a fabulous collection of straps!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.


This is a gorgeous collection of straps.  I aspire to have something like this one day.  Currently, I own one.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new to me Beechwood Bandit 39. She is in great condition, except for a little hardware rubbing off on the hang tag.  I can live with that since it was an excellent deal of $184. Also, I picked up this Marc Jacobs wallet in a similar color for $30. I included a picture with my Tea Rose Dusty Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## anthrosphere

Soo happy to finally have her for 40% off! My beautiful Dreamer in Sunrise. I’ve drooled over her for months when I first saw her at Macy’s. I couldn’t justify paying $500 so I patiently waited for her to go on sale. I was overjoyed when I saw her marked down. Here she is, in all her “buttery-soft-beautiful-leather” glory!! So happy!!

Oh, and I also wanted to note that my sales associate did condition her after I paid for the bag. I just want to wrap myself up in this leather now. *drools*


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bandit 39 Navy


----------



## SEWDimples

anthrosphere said:


> Soo happy to finally have her for 40% off! My beautiful Dreamer in Sunrise. I’ve drooled over her for months when I first saw her at Macy’s. I couldn’t justify paying $500 so I patiently waited for her to go on sale. I was overjoyed when I saw her marked down. Here she is, in all her “buttery-soft-beautiful-leather” glory!! So happy!!
> 
> Oh, and I also wanted to note that my sales associate did condition her after I paid for the bag. I just want to wrap myself up in this leather now. *drools*


Congrats! I really like this color in the Dreamer. It is so pretty. Enjoy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bandit 39 Navy


Congrats! I do not need another Bandit, but I like the Navy with the grey suede lining. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Signature Leather Dinky and Butterscotch Saddle with snakeskin details....


Hi @keishapie1973. Can you provide the style number for the Butterscotch Saddle bag? TIA.


----------



## redwood66

Lily sandals in chalk from Macys as a last call.  They are comfortable and cute.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Lily sandals in chalk from Macys as a last call.  They are comfortable and cute.
> 
> View attachment 4448030


Cute. I have the older version without the ankle strap.


----------



## barskin

Just arrived, my purchase from the sale on now:







I love it!


----------



## barskin

Now which charm?


----------



## barskin

Okay, I'm going with the crystal bow. Wait...I can change them from time to time! Yes! What a concept.


----------



## mallutts

barskin said:


> Okay, I'm going with the crystal bow. Wait...I can change them from time to time! Yes! What a concept.


Why not both? lol


----------



## BlackCatBeth

Both look great, however I like the flower: it lets the metallic leather be the bling.


----------



## Bagmedic

BlackCatBeth said:


> Both look great, however I like the flower: it lets the metallic leather be the bling.


Me, too!  I think it softens the look a little more.  That bow is nice but hard to find what to use it on and it is heavy.  The color is kind of washed out, too, on the bow.


----------



## barskin

BlackCatBeth said:


> Both look great, however I like the flower: it lets the metallic leather be the bling.


 There's a rose gold glimmer on the back petals. That's why I thought it would be perfect for it. But that poor bow was sittin' in my extra charm draw, just doin' nuthin'.


----------



## barskin

Bagmedic said:


> Me, too!  I think it softens the look a little more.  That bow is nice but hard to find what to use it on and it is heavy.  The color is kind of washed out, too, on the bow.


 I really wanted that bow, and I bought it on sale. But, you are exactly right; it's hard to figure out what to put in on! The metal on the flower charm is an exact match with the Rogue's hardware, too. The bow is coordinating, but not a match. Another reason it's hard to use.


----------



## tealocean

barskin said:


> Now which charm?


Beautiful! I love it with the tea rose!


----------



## barskin

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love it with the tea rose!


Yeah. That is the best. I was hoping to finally be able to put on my unused, too expensive (even on sale) bow, but I always planned to use the tea rose charm. It is beautiful with it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few outlet goodies. 70/20/10


----------



## redwood66

I had seriously planned on sending this Rogue 25 back because I read here that it had oxblood for the lining color.  Now that I have it and added some accessories I am not so sure?!  The color is definitely bright but I don't normally like light pink anyway.  I am a jewel tone person. 

The blue colorblock Frame 23 is a bust because it is just too small, plus when wearing crossbody the handle rubs my booby.  Not a good look.


----------



## Specialk22

Love the way you styled this. I vote keep!


----------



## redwood66

Specialk22 said:


> Love the way you styled this. I vote keep!


Thanks!  I almost think the short handles should be a coordinating color to tone it down because it is quite a lot of bright pink.

Edit - I ordered the denim tea rose strap too and I think it will work with this color as well.


----------



## momofgirls

redwood66 said:


> I had seriously planned on sending this Rogue 25 back because I read here that it had oxblood for the lining color.  Now that I have it and added some accessories I am not so sure?!  The color is definitely bright but I don't normally like light pink anyway.  I am a jewel tone person.
> 
> The blue colorblock Frame 23 is a bust because it is just too small, plus when wearing crossbody the handle rubs my booby.  Not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 4449021


Pretty, I like the novelty strap with it.


----------



## AubergineSally

The Sutton Hobo in Blossom. I thought this bag would be a little smaller than my Chelsea Hobo but I can’t see any size difference. The short strap is different and I like it. It is adjustable and it can be removed so you can use the long strap alone.

Blossom is my favorite Coach pink in a long time.

The only thing I don’t like about this bag is the interior fabric. It seems thin and feels cheap. I’m not sure it’s going to wear well.


----------



## tealocean

barskin said:


> Yeah. That is the best. I was hoping to finally be able to put on my unused, too expensive (even on sale) bow, but I always planned to use the tea rose charm. It is beautiful with it.


The bow will really dress up something more basic! Maybe a great black bag.


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> I had seriously planned on sending this Rogue 25 back because I read here that it had oxblood for the lining color.  Now that I have it and added some accessories I am not so sure?!  The color is definitely bright but I don't normally like light pink anyway.  I am a jewel tone person.
> 
> The blue colorblock Frame 23 is a bust because it is just too small, plus when wearing crossbody the handle rubs my booby.  Not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 4449021


That bright pink is awesome!!


----------



## tealocean

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4449072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Hobo in Blossom. I thought this bag would be a little smaller than my Chelsea Hobo but I can’t see any size difference. The short strap is different and I like it. It is adjustable and it can be removed so you can use the long strap alone.
> 
> Blossom is my favorite Coach pink in a long time.
> 
> The only thing I don’t like about this bag is the interior fabric. It seems thin and feels cheap. I’m not sure it’s going to wear well.


That's really a nice feature you can remove the small strap! I wish the Chelsea Crossbody version did that. Is this pink like Petal or Peony or something else?


----------



## momofgirls

redwood66 said:


> I had seriously planned on sending this Rogue 25 back because I read here that it had oxblood for the lining color.  Now that I have it and added some accessories I am not so sure?!  The color is definitely bright but I don't normally like light pink anyway.  I am a jewel tone person.
> 
> The blue colorblock Frame 23 is a bust because it is just too small, plus when wearing crossbody the handle rubs my booby.  Not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 4449021


Are u keeping it?


----------



## barskin

redwood66 said:


> I had seriously planned on sending this Rogue 25 back because I read here that it had oxblood for the lining color.  Now that I have it and added some accessories I am not so sure?!  The color is definitely bright but I don't normally like light pink anyway.  I am a jewel tone person.
> 
> The blue colorblock Frame 23 is a bust because it is just too small, plus when wearing crossbody the handle rubs my booby.  Not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 4449021


Well, if you like jewel tones, you've got it. It's gorgeous and looks great with the strap and the charm.


----------



## kvm87

redwood66 said:


> I had seriously planned on sending this Rogue 25 back because I read here that it had oxblood for the lining color.  Now that I have it and added some accessories I am not so sure?!  The color is definitely bright but I don't normally like light pink anyway.  I am a jewel tone person.
> 
> The blue colorblock Frame 23 is a bust because it is just too small, plus when wearing crossbody the handle rubs my booby.  Not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 4449021


I’m in love with this rogue color. I would keep it just for the color. Could you post a photo of the inside color? I’m not a fan of the added accessories, not sure it goes. But I’m biased because I don’t like any of the Coach straps lately


----------



## redwood66

momofgirls said:


> Are u keeping it?


Well after I posted the pic I was looking through the inside and the snap on the slip pocket is pulled out on the one side like someone pulled on it too hard.  I will send this one back but will probably reorder.  CS did say there are plenty in stock.  I wonder if this will go to outlet?


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies. 70/20/10


Love the blue contrast in the duffle.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> Love the blue contrast in the duffle.


Thank you. I really like the duffle


----------



## barskin

redwood66 said:


> Well after I posted the pic I was looking through the inside and the snap on the slip pocket is pulled out on the one side like someone pulled on it too hard.  I will send this one back but will probably reorder.  CS did say there are plenty in stock.  I wonder if this will go to outlet?


Absolutely. Do not accept a bag from Coach with defects. Exchange it.


----------



## AubergineSally

I am not familiar with petal but here’s  a comparison between primrose (small tag) and blossom. The primrose has a slight hint of peach in it. The blossom is more of a true pink and is lighter.


----------



## baghabitz34

michellelb1 said:


> Metallic Berry Dreamer 21 customized by, Chelsea Champlain!
> View attachment 4438485


Wow, your bag is stunning!


----------



## baghabitz34

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.


 Your bag strap collection


----------



## Marlies

redwood66 said:


> Lily sandals in chalk from Macys as a last call.  They are comfortable and cute.
> 
> View attachment 4448030


Those shoes are stunning!  LOVE them.... totally need me some of those.


----------



## Marlies

BlackCatBeth said:


> Both look great, however I like the flower: it lets the metallic leather be the bling.


Agreed!


----------



## Marlies

holiday123 said:


> Adding peony tea rose strap.


Jaw dropping!  Love your strap collection


----------



## barskin

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4449897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with petal but here’s  a comparison between primrose (small tag) and blossom. The primrose has a slight hint of peach in it. The blossom is more of a true pink and is lighter.


I don't think that's primrose. I have that color in a Rogue and a Dinky; it's a deep purply pink.


----------



## qann77

So happy to get this foldover clutch with metallic leather sequins ... the details, colours wow. And at 50% off.


----------



## barskin

qann77 said:


> View attachment 4451107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to get this foldover clutch with metallic leather sequins ... the details, colours wow. And at 50% off.


Gorgeous!


----------



## TangerineKandy

redwood66 said:


> I had seriously planned on sending this Rogue 25 back because I read here that it had oxblood for the lining color.  Now that I have it and added some accessories I am not so sure?!  The color is definitely bright but I don't normally like light pink anyway.  I am a jewel tone person.
> 
> The blue colorblock Frame 23 is a bust because it is just too small, plus when wearing crossbody the handle rubs my booby.  Not a good look.
> 
> View attachment 4449021


What a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## AubergineSally

barskin said:


> I don't think that's primrose. I have that color in a Rogue and a Dinky; it's a deep purply pink.



barskin, You are correct. The color I called primrose is really peony. It’s not the first time I’ve mixed up those two color names and I’m glad someone caught it.


----------



## barskin

AubergineSally said:


> barskin, You are correct. The color I called primrose is really peony. It’s not the first time I’ve mixed up those two color names and I’m glad someone caught it.


Well. I'm sorry, but I am an officer of the Color Police. I'll let it go this time, but don't let me catch you calling beechwood 'chalk.'


----------



## CoachMaven

barskin said:


> Well. I'm sorry, but I am an officer of the Color Police. I'll let it go this time, but don't let me catch you calling beechwood 'chalk.'


----------



## whateve

qann77 said:


> View attachment 4451107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to get this foldover clutch with metallic leather sequins ... the details, colours wow. And at 50% off.


I love this! I've been tempted forever. I can't figure out how I can use something so small.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> I love this! I've been tempted forever. I can't figure out how I can use something so small.


Me too! I bought it during the last SAS but its sat in my drawer since. I can't part with it...I blame my stupid & enormous car key from preventing me from using it more...


----------



## tealocean

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4449897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with petal but here’s  a comparison between primrose (small tag) and blossom. The primrose has a slight hint of peach in it. The blossom is more of a true pink and is lighter.


Thank you! I like the blossom color. Last year, I got a peony wristlet (double zip wallet?) for a relative to carry her things in when she needed a light bag, and it turned out to be a much darker shade than this light peony that's on most of the bags. I'm glad she ended up liking it as she liked the lighter shade.


----------



## tealocean

qann77 said:


> View attachment 4451107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to get this foldover clutch with metallic leather sequins ... the details, colours wow. And at 50% off.


Beautiful colorful clutch!


----------



## Winterfell5

qann77 said:


> View attachment 4451107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to get this foldover clutch with metallic leather sequins ... the details, colours wow. And at 50% off.


Twins on this beautiful clutch!  It's a very unique piece!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Me too! I bought it during the last SAS but its sat in my drawer since. I can't part with it...I blame my stupid & enormous car key from preventing me from using it more...


Haha I did the same and mine is also sitting in the drawer still with the tags attached. I know I will use it eventually. 
I used the sequins pouch for the first time in April and loved it. I should have used it so much sooner because I only got 30% off and by the time I used it, it already made it to outlet and 70/20!


----------



## qann77

whateve said:


> I love this! I've been tempted forever. I can't figure out how I can use something so small.



It’s like a wallet on chain in terms of capacity. And in case it cannot be used, it does make a nice decorative display piece. Haha!!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I love this! I've been tempted forever. I can't figure out how I can use something so small.


I was reading this while in bed at 4.30am and was momentarily confused...this was the add under your comment.


----------



## redwood66

My CS order of the no longer available Dinky 24 with tattoo in purple arrived totally new with no blemishes and still all packed up.  I ordered the strap but it is not the exact same color, it's plum.  Though it doesn't bother me much and I have other bags that it will work with.  At $47.50 I like it enough to keep it.  I like the 24 size better than the regular and this is the second one for me.  I have the black western embroidered one.


----------



## Caspin22

redwood66 said:


> My CS order of the no longer available Dinky 24 with tattoo in purple arrived totally new with no blemishes and still all packed up.  I ordered the strap but it is not the exact same color, it's plum.  Though it doesn't bother me much and I have other bags that it will work with.  At $47.50 I like it enough to keep it.  I like the 24 size better than the regular and this is the second one for me.  I have the black western embroidered one.
> 
> View attachment 4452299



Am I the only one that sees a female reproductive diagram in the shape of this tattoo??  Don't get me wrong, the bag is gorgeous.  But I saw that the very first time I saw this design (on another bag, I think?) and I can't unsee it now.  You're all welcome.


----------



## Soniaa

*I REALLY WANTED THE PINK RIBBONS !!! *Not sure if I'll be keeping these but here are my latest purchases...



And these are from last year...



Got everything on sale


----------



## redwood66

Caspin22 said:


> Am I the only one that sees a female reproductive diagram in the shape of this tattoo??  Don't get me wrong, the bag is gorgeous.  But I saw that the very first time I saw this design (on another bag, I think?) and I can't unsee it now.  You're all welcome.


I can see how it might look like it to some, but I don't spend much time ruminating on human innards.  It is a ram's head and looks like one to me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Am I the only one that sees a female reproductive diagram in the shape of this tattoo??  Don't get me wrong, the bag is gorgeous.  But I saw that the very first time I saw this design (on another bag, I think?) and I can't unsee it now.  You're all welcome.


I saw it longggg time ago. Lol


----------



## momofgirls

Caspin22 said:


> Am I the only one that sees a female reproductive diagram in the shape of this tattoo??  Don't get me wrong, the bag is gorgeous.  But I saw that the very first time I saw this design (on another bag, I think?) and I can't unsee it now.  You're all welcome.


I bought the tattoo dinky last year and remember because of that very reason and the gold hardware was very bright. My girlfriend ask me if it was a female part. The purple color is gorgeous!! I think it’s actually a Ram head.


----------



## redwood66

momofgirls said:


> I bought the tattoo dinky last year and remember because of that very reason and the gold hardware was very bright. My girlfriend ask me if it was a female part. The purple color is gorgeous!! I think it’s actually a Ram head.


Yes.  It is a ram's head.  Not a uterus and ovaries.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil outlet haul


----------



## Specialk22

Got this beauty delivered tonight. I'm in love!


----------



## Specialk22

Also, picked these up for a great price on Amazon.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lil outlet haul


LOVE that tote!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> LOVE that tote!


Ty sissy


----------



## TangerineKandy

Specialk22 said:


> View attachment 4452633
> 
> 
> Got this beauty delivered tonight. I'm in love!


LOVE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> My CS order of the no longer available Dinky 24 with tattoo in purple arrived totally new with no blemishes and still all packed up.  I ordered the strap but it is not the exact same color, it's plum.  Though it doesn't bother me much and I have other bags that it will work with.  At $47.50 I like it enough to keep it.  I like the 24 size better than the regular and this is the second one for me.  I have the black western embroidered one.
> 
> View attachment 4452299


Congrats! I love these colors. Please provide the style # for the plum statement strap. I could use it. TIA.


----------



## Vidalita

qann77 said:


> View attachment 4442325
> View attachment 4442326
> 
> 
> Been waiting for the Rexy Tote to go on sale and it finally did...! Also fell in love with the Riley signature bag with brown leather so I got it too... was deciding between the top handle Parker and this but the Riley won..! Happy with my purchases.


Congrats and enjoy your Riley! This is one of my absolute favorite bags!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lil outlet haul


Nice haul! Love the Melon Link Rogue tote. Twins on the Tea Rose clutch. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Nice haul! Love the Melon Link Rogue tote. Twins on the Tea Rose clutch. Enjoy your goodies.


Ty friend


----------



## holiday123

Had to share - my local SA customized a couple bandit pouches from my mom too. I really love the fall colors on the one. The other she did so it would go with every bag she has, which are black, oxblood, beechwood and dark turquoise.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Had to share - my local SA customized a couple bandit pouches from my mom too. I really love the fall colors on the one. The other she did so it would go with every bag she has, which are black, oxblood, beechwood and dark turquoise.


Do you know how much they charge for each tea rose?  I want to send a few of mine from my Bandits.  I think it will amp them up a bit.  Did you do both sides or just one?


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Do you know how much they charge for each tea rose?  I want to send a few of mine from my Bandits.  I think it will amp them up a bit.  Did you do both sides or just one?


Yes, I did both sides. They are $15 per tea rose.


----------



## SEWDimples

My newest outlet haul.

Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue with snakeskin handles. Beechwood is one of my favorite Coach colors. It is like a neutral for me. (Keep?)



Plum Dinky 19 with charms. So cute.



Chestnut Turnlock Duffle Shoulder bag. Love the rich dark color and blue suede lining. Chain for hangtag is missing. Where can I get a replacement?


----------



## redwood66

I love the beechwood 25 I found on ebay.  You are right it is such a great neutral.  Keep!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul.
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue with snakeskin handles. Beechwood is one of my favorite Coach colors. It is like a neutral for me. (Keep?)
> View attachment 4454821
> 
> 
> Plum Dinky 19 with charms. So cute.
> View attachment 4454822
> 
> 
> Chestnut Turnlock Duffle Shoulder bag. Love the rich dark color and blue suede lining. Chain for hangtag is missing. Where can I get a replacement?
> View attachment 4454823


Twins on duffle. TeamOutlet


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> I love the beechwood 25 I found on ebay.  You are right it is such a great neutral.  Keep!


Thanks for the feedback.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on duffle. TeamOutlet


The best team to be on......lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> The best team to be on......lol


Facts for us. Lol


----------



## Krispamispa

Not a glamour shot by any means as I’m still both heartbroken and a little salty. My wonderful husband surprised me with this gal but there are about 5 crystals that have chunks broken out of them (no dust bag either, feet are scratched and the strap has a tear in it but those seem unimportant now) I’m shocked and disappointed to receive something in this condition. Customer service called a store to hold one for me to exchange but it’s a two hour drive and just defeats the purpose of shipping. Plus now I have to wait longer to use it. Sigh.


----------



## jblended

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul.
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue with snakeskin handles. Beechwood is one of my favorite Coach colors. It is like a neutral for me. (Keep?)
> View attachment 4454821
> 
> 
> Plum Dinky 19 with charms. So cute.
> View attachment 4454822
> 
> 
> Chestnut Turnlock Duffle Shoulder bag. Love the rich dark color and blue suede lining. Chain for hangtag is missing. Where can I get a replacement?
> View attachment 4454823



LOVE this! Awesome colours, check! Snakeskin, check! Charms, check! Such a great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## holiday123

Krispamispa said:


> View attachment 4454894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a glamour shot by any means as I’m still both heartbroken and a little salty. My wonderful husband surprised me with this gal but there are about 5 crystals that have chunks broken out of them (no dust bag either, feet are scratched and the strap has a tear in it but those seem unimportant now) I’m shocked and disappointed to receive something in this condition. Customer service called a store to hold one for me to exchange but it’s a two hour drive and just defeats the purpose of shipping. Plus now I have to wait longer to use it. Sigh.


this is so pretty! I hope your replacement is perfect.


----------



## kvm87

Newest additions. Bought the bucket bag durning the 30% sale. I found the Eddie at the outlet for 70%. Not sure if they meant to sell it for that!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

kvm87 said:


> Newest additions. Bought the bucket bag durning the 30% sale. I found the Eddie at the outlet for 70%. Not sure if they meant to sell it for that!


I got the sunflower Edie for 70 as well


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul.
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue with snakeskin handles. Beechwood is one of my favorite Coach colors. It is like a neutral for me. (Keep?)
> View attachment 4454821
> 
> 
> Plum Dinky 19 with charms. So cute.
> View attachment 4454822
> 
> 
> Chestnut Turnlock Duffle Shoulder bag. Love the rich dark color and blue suede lining. Chain for hangtag is missing. Where can I get a replacement?
> View attachment 4454823


I like the Beechwood too. It is a really classy neutral, and I didn't realize how pretty it is until I saw the color in person. Usually I prefer more colors and use black and grey as neutrals. Did you keep it? That plum shade  is gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

Krispamispa said:


> View attachment 4454894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a glamour shot by any means as I’m still both heartbroken and a little salty. My wonderful husband surprised me with this gal but there are about 5 crystals that have chunks broken out of them (no dust bag either, feet are scratched and the strap has a tear in it but those seem unimportant now) I’m shocked and disappointed to receive something in this condition. Customer service called a store to hold one for me to exchange but it’s a two hour drive and just defeats the purpose of shipping. Plus now I have to wait longer to use it. Sigh.


 This is so sad! I wonder what happened to this bag. I hope you get a replacement that's in new condition.


----------



## Georgiaseven

Teagaggle said:


> Me too! I bought it during the last SAS but its sat in my drawer since. I can't part with it...I blame my stupid & enormous car key from preventing me from using it more...


What is the name of this beauty?


----------



## Sunshine mama

These earrings from the outlet.
They're very comfortable!


----------



## SEWDimples

tealocean said:


> I like the Beechwood too. It is a really classy neutral, and I didn't realize how pretty it is until I saw the color in person. Usually I prefer more colors and use black and grey as neutrals. Did you keep it? That plum shade  is gorgeous!


I agree. I still have it since it was a great deal considering it was originally $1200. I wanted Rogue 29, but ordered this one by mistake. When I received it, I fell for it. The Beechwood and Chalk combination is great with the tan suede pockets and the snakeskin handles. I still want the Rogue 39, but I should consider another color like black or grey.

I’m sad to see Rogue discontinued, but it will help my wallet. I should probably considering selling a few in my collection that I do not use that much. I love Rogues with exotic skins, those are my favorite, especially Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin detail.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Krispamispa said:


> View attachment 4454894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a glamour shot by any means as I’m still both heartbroken and a little salty. My wonderful husband surprised me with this gal but there are about 5 crystals that have chunks broken out of them (no dust bag either, feet are scratched and the strap has a tear in it but those seem unimportant now) I’m shocked and disappointed to receive something in this condition. Customer service called a store to hold one for me to exchange but it’s a two hour drive and just defeats the purpose of shipping. Plus now I have to wait longer to use it. Sigh.


Oh no! So sorry it arrived damaged! Do you have any pics of the broken crystals? Makes me worried about mine now, hopefully this was just a rare experience.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> These earrings from the outlet.
> They're very comfortable!


Cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute!!


Thank you! Love these so much and they don't hurt my ears for not being made out of gold.  I wonder if  all Coach earrings are gold plated?


----------



## Krispamispa

tealocean said:


> This is so sad! I wonder what happened to this bag. I hope you get a replacement that's in new condition.





Harley77 said:


> Oh no! So sorry it arrived damaged! Do you have any pics of the broken crystals? Makes me worried about mine now, hopefully this was just a rare experience.



I created a thread with pictures, I’m curious if anyone else has had this issue or maybe has it and doesn’t know it.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These earrings from the outlet.
> They're very comfortable!


They look very pretty on you, SSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> They look very pretty on you, SSSSM


thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

I bought these during the PCE in May:


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> I bought these during the PCE in May:


Very pretty combination, Sarah!


----------



## fatimama

Posting after a long time.. My first Coach 1941.. was looking for something to fit my Kindle Oasis and I can use daily for casual wear / errands.. got it at 10% discount


----------



## Teagaggle

Despite my love of Rogues, I never got a plain black one. Here is my 25, courtesy of this current sale...took ideas on how to style from the photos on Coach.com
Can't believe I waited so long for black!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul.
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue with snakeskin handles. Beechwood is one of my favorite Coach colors. It is like a neutral for me. (Keep?)
> View attachment 4454821
> 
> 
> Plum Dinky 19 with charms. So cute.
> View attachment 4454822
> 
> 
> Chestnut Turnlock Duffle Shoulder bag. Love the rich dark color and blue suede lining. Chain for hangtag is missing. Where can I get a replacement?
> View attachment 4454823


I’ve had my eye on that beechwood since it was released. I just don’t carry many neutrals though so I’ve never pulled the trigger. I like for my bags to stand out and be a focal point of my usual outfit of jeans and tees. It’s so gorgeous though.


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> Despite my love of Rogues, I never got a plain black one. Here is my 25, courtesy of this current sale...took ideas on how to style from the photos on Coach.com
> Can't believe I waited so long for black!
> View attachment 4457104


Your charm is perfect with your new bag!  I love it!


----------



## Nana61256

My new Charlie Bucket Bag in Beechwood.  Got it for 30% off during Macy’s Friends & Family event.  Love it!


----------



## Glttglam

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4457551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Charlie Bucket Bag in Beechwood.  Got it for 30% off during Macy’s Friends & Family event.  Love it!


Love your bag! It's so gorgeous and unique I really want to buy it


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> I agree. I still have it since it was a great deal considering it was originally $1200. I wanted Rogue 29, but ordered this one by mistake. When I received it, I fell for it. The Beechwood and Chalk combination is great with the tan suede pockets and the snakeskin handles. I still want the Rogue 39, but I should consider another color like black or grey.
> 
> I’m sad to see Rogue discontinued, but it will help my wallet. I should probably considering selling a few in my collection that I do not use that much. I love Rogues with exotic skins, those are my favorite, especially Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin detail.


You have some beautiful Rogues!  I'm thankful to have one 25. It's such a gorgeous bag, and you really have to see them in person to fully appreciate how gorgeous they are.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Love these so much and they don't hurt my ears for not being made out of gold.  I wonder if  all Coach earrings are gold plated?


Those are fun! I can't wear certain earrings either without feeling that irritation. I'm glad these are working for you.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul.
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue with snakeskin handles. Beechwood is one of my favorite Coach colors. It is like a neutral for me. (Keep?)
> View attachment 4454821
> 
> 
> Plum Dinky 19 with charms. So cute.
> View attachment 4454822
> 
> 
> Chestnut Turnlock Duffle Shoulder bag. Love the rich dark color and blue suede lining. Chain for hangtag is missing. Where can I get a replacement?
> View attachment 4454823



Yes!  Definitely keep the beechwood!  
Beechwood is one of my favorite neutrals.  This bag is on my list.   Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Krispamispa said:


> View attachment 4454894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a glamour shot by any means as I’m still both heartbroken and a little salty. My wonderful husband surprised me with this gal but there are about 5 crystals that have chunks broken out of them (no dust bag either, feet are scratched and the strap has a tear in it but those seem unimportant now) I’m shocked and disappointed to receive something in this condition. Customer service called a store to hold one for me to exchange but it’s a two hour drive and just defeats the purpose of shipping. Plus now I have to wait longer to use it. Sigh.


That's a real bummer!  What a sweet DH, though!  Hope the other one is perfect!


----------



## carterazo

kvm87 said:


> Newest additions. Bought the bucket bag durning the 30% sale. I found the Eddie at the outlet for 70%. Not sure if they meant to sell it for that!





Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4457551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Charlie Bucket Bag in Beechwood.  Got it for 30% off during Macy’s Friends & Family event.  Love it!



Love those bucket bags!!!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> I bought these during the PCE in May:


What a sweet combo!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> These earrings from the outlet.
> They're very comfortable!


Cute!!!!!!


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul.
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue with snakeskin handles. Beechwood is one of my favorite Coach colors. It is like a neutral for me. (Keep?)
> View attachment 4454821
> 
> 
> Plum Dinky 19 with charms. So cute.
> View attachment 4454822
> 
> 
> Chestnut Turnlock Duffle Shoulder bag. Love the rich dark color and blue suede lining. Chain for hangtag is missing. Where can I get a replacement?
> View attachment 4454823



Loooooovvvveeee the Beechwood Rogue!  Congrats!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Despite my love of Rogues, I never got a plain black one. Here is my 25, courtesy of this current sale...took ideas on how to style from the photos on Coach.com
> Can't believe I waited so long for black!
> View attachment 4457104



The blue scarf plays so well with the blue sequins in the charm!  I have a black 36 and I just love the honey suede and black combo, such a cool look!


----------



## Teagaggle

Syren said:


> The blue scarf plays so well with the blue sequins in the charm!  I have a black 36 and I just love the honey suede and black combo, such a cool look!


Thank you! I'd never have even put a blue scarf on it until I saw it on Coach. My new fav!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> Those are fun! I can't wear certain earrings either without feeling that irritation. I'm glad these are working for you.





TCB said:


> Cute!!!!!!


Thank you!
When I wear the star earrings,  I tell my DH that I'm the family star!!!! And when I wear the cherries,  I tell the DH that I'm his  ma cherie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I wanted to know if anyone owned the barrel bag, but no one seemed to own one, and I couldn't find any info on this bag. So I've been on the fence for a long time and then they were all sold out.  I did find the bags on ebay, but didn't want to purchase from ebay. 
Then I found one available at Nordstrom for 40% off, so I ordered it! Can't wait to reveal it here once I get it!
But, I think it may have been a returned item since this bag was sold out for a long time. So I'm hoping it'll be a good one.


----------



## moissydan98

fatimama said:


> Posting after a long time.. My first Coach 1941.. was looking for something to fit my Kindle Oasis and I can use daily for casual wear / errands.. got it at 10% discount


gorgeous! i've been eyeing the Central Tote version of this


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> When I wear the star earrings,  I tell my DH that I'm the family star!!!! And when I wear the cherries,  I tell the DH that I'm his  ma cherie!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Despite my love of Rogues, I never got a plain black one. Here is my 25, courtesy of this current sale...took ideas on how to style from the photos on Coach.com
> Can't believe I waited so long for black!
> View attachment 4457104


I am the same way! No black for me. Trying to decide which color to add before they are gone...my SA said you can't go wrong with classic, but I am always buying bright colors.  The struggle!


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> I am the same way! No black for me. Trying to decide which color to add before they are gone...my SA said you can't go wrong with classic, but I am always buying bright colors.  The struggle!



Black is a necessity!!! Especially with that golden pop in the suede lining.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ahhhh yes!!! Dream shoes finally went down to 40% + 20% off, so I jumped on them! Thank you to the PCE thread - y'all are lifesavers!!

In classic Coach fashion, these were clearly a return (the soles had wear), but the uppers and inner look unworn (someone probably just tried them on) so I'm keeping


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ahhhh yes!!! Dream shoes finally went down to 40% + 20% off, so I jumped on them! Thank you to the PCE thread - y'all are lifesavers!!
> 
> In classic Coach fashion, these were clearly a return (the soles had wear), but the uppers and inner look unworn (someone probably just tried them on) so I'm keeping


Very cute! Are they comfy?


----------



## Teagaggle

Attached are photos of two of the bags I got during the recent sale with the extra discount. The metallic Rogue in graphite, as well as the metallic graphite Dreamer. I'm definitely sending the dreamer back. I just don't care for the metallic look on the dreamer as much. Other than that, I think it's a great bag. I will debate a metallic Rogue for a few days before I do a final decision. I am leaning towards keeping it though because of the style being discontinued and the fact it would be such a versatile color. I will probably take a chlochett from one of my other bags to use for the Rogue if I decide to keep it, as I do miss that feature. I know many have asked about the metallic Rogue so I wanted to post a photo. The leather is thinner on it then say my 2nd gen Olive, or some of my more original Rogue 25s, but I still like it.


----------



## holiday123

Couple novelty straps. Crystal tea rose and black floral. Both came with 1941 dustbags  Love the black floral and the  tearose is super sparkly.


----------



## holiday123

My black Cooper came with a scratched corner. Exchange?   Deciding on nude pink but I think she's a great neutral so probably a keeper.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> My black Cooper came with a scratched corner. Exchange?   Deciding on nude pink but I think she's a great neutral so probably a keeper.


I can't stop staring at the beautiful tea rose strap!!! Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Attached are photos of two of the bags I got during the recent sale with the extra discount. The metallic Rogue in graphite, as well as the metallic graphite Dreamer. I'm definitely sending the dreamer back. I just don't care for the metallic look on the dreamer as much. Other than that, I think it's a great bag. I will debate a metallic Rogue for a few days before I do a final decision. I am leaning towards keeping it though because of the style being discontinued and the fact it would be such a versatile color. I will probably take a chlochett from one of my other bags to use for the Rogue if I decide to keep it, as I do miss that feature. I know many have asked about the metallic Rogue so I wanted to post a photo. The leather is thinner on it then say my 2nd gen Olive, or some of my more original Rogue 25s, but I still like it.
> View attachment 4459918
> View attachment 4459919
> View attachment 4459922


These look so fun! I love the contrast look on the Dreamer, but it's good to send it back if it isn't .


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute! Are they comfy?


Yes!! They are a bit heavy (as reviewers have said) because of the thick sole, but I'm used to boots and hiking and heavier outdoorsy shoes than this so I'm not bothered. But they are true to size and otherwise lovely!


----------



## TangerineKandy

holiday123 said:


> My black Cooper came with a scratched corner. Exchange?   Deciding on nude pink but I think she's a great neutral so probably a keeper.


Love the simplicity of the bags with the statement straps!!! Great choices!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Couple novelty straps. Crystal tea rose and black floral. Both came with 1941 dustbags  Love the black floral and the  tearose is super sparkly.


Omg, I LOVE these!  Look at all the jewels on the tearoses!


----------



## BrownEyedMama0901

holiday123 said:


> Couple novelty straps. Crystal tea rose and black floral. Both came with 1941 dustbags  Love the black floral and the  tearose is super sparkly.


----------



## holiday123

TangerineKandy said:


> choices


Thank you. I too love simple bags that I can dress up or down with accessories 


musiclover said:


> tearoses



Thank you,  I love it, it's so girly!


That quoted wrong, sorry... Still can't figure out multi quote on this mobile :/


----------



## fayden

I was debating between two Rogues, the metallic gunmetal Rogue that @Teagaggle bought or the black Rogue with rivets. I ended up going with the black, because I wasn't sure how the leather was on the gunmetal. Still not 100% sure I made the right decision because I do love a dark metallic bag. Sigh. If the gunmetal goes on extra discount I might get it too....


----------



## LaVisioneer

fayden said:


> I was debating between two Rogues, the metallic gunmetal Rogue that @Teagaggle bought or the black Rogue with rivets. I ended up going with the black, because I wasn't sure how the leather was on the gunmetal. Still not 100% sure I made the right decision because I do love a dark metallic bag. Sigh. If the gunmetal goes on extra discount I might get it too....
> 
> View attachment 4460436
> View attachment 4460437



One of the SAs discouraged me from buying a metallic dinky because she said it's a foil coating on top of leather that people complained wore off. Im guessing any metallic leather is this way, so I think you made the right choice in terms of longevity with the black Rogue


----------



## fayden

LaVisioneer said:


> One of the SAs discouraged me from buying a metallic dinky because she said it's a foil coating on top of leather that people complained wore off. Im guessing any metallic leather is this way, so I think you made the right choice in terms of longevity with the black Rogue



Thanks for saying that, good to know! It just looks so pretty. But probably right, it wouldn't last in the long term. I feel a little better now.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Couple novelty straps. Crystal tea rose and black floral. Both came with 1941 dustbags  Love the black floral and the  tearose is super sparkly.


These are both beautiful!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I never thought I wanted a canvas item, but here I am. The Lunar New Year pouch.


----------



## Caspin22

We are in Vegas - my husband is bowling the National Tournament. Made a stop at two different Coach outlets today. First one just had some Nomads and Swaggers, but I found this pretty Prairie Rivets Nolita in Dark Blush at Las Vegas Premium Outlets, and the discount on deletes today was 70% off, so I grabbed it. It’s the same size as the Legacy large wristlets which I use inside my bag every day so I know it will get good use!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul.
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue with snakeskin handles. Beechwood is one of my favorite Coach colors. It is like a neutral for me. (Keep?)
> View attachment 4454821
> 
> 
> Plum Dinky 19 with charms. So cute.
> View attachment 4454822
> 
> 
> Chestnut Turnlock Duffle Shoulder bag. Love the rich dark color and blue suede lining. Chain for hangtag is missing. Where can I get a replacement?
> View attachment 4454823


How does a dinky 19 compare to a regular dinky?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

fayden said:


> I was debating between two Rogues, the metallic gunmetal Rogue that @Teagaggle bought or the black Rogue with rivets. I ended up going with the black, because I wasn't sure how the leather was on the gunmetal. Still not 100% sure I made the right decision because I do love a dark metallic bag. Sigh. If the gunmetal goes on extra discount I might get it too....
> 
> View attachment 4460436
> View attachment 4460437


You look soooooo chic with that black Rogue, especially with the rivets!!


----------



## Sarah03

My new Harmony!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> My new Harmony!


Congrats @Sarah03. I like this bag and I want one with exotic skin. Enjoy.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sarah03 said:


> My new Harmony!


Very pretty color combination!


----------



## Winterfell5

fayden said:


> I was debating between two Rogues, the metallic gunmetal Rogue that @Teagaggle bought or the black Rogue with rivets. I ended up going with the black, because I wasn't sure how the leather was on the gunmetal. Still not 100% sure I made the right decision because I do love a dark metallic bag. Sigh. If the gunmetal goes on extra discount I might get it too....
> 
> View attachment 4460436
> View attachment 4460437


This black Rogue with rivets is a gorgeous bag and you look great carrying it.  That said, if you want to get the dark metallic Rogue in the future, I say go for it. Coach's metallics tend to be excellent, so I wouldn't worry too much about its wear.  I have a metallic Rhyder which I love, and it has stood the test of time very well.  No issues or problems with the metallic leather.  Just MO!


----------



## fayden

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You look soooooo chic with that black Rogue, especially with the rivets!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## fayden

Winterfell5 said:


> This black Rogue with rivets is a gorgeous bag and you look great carrying it.  That said, if you want to get the dark metallic Rogue in the future, I say go for it. Coach's metallics tend to be excellent, so I wouldn't worry too much about its wear.  I have a metallic Rhyder which I love, and it has stood the test of time very well.  No issues or problems with the metallic leather.  Just MO!



Wow. I'll keep it in mind... I do love it.


----------



## Meloss

Sarah03 said:


> My new Harmony!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Caspin22 said:


> We are in Vegas - my husband is bowling the National Tournament. Made a stop at two different Coach outlets today. First one just had some Nomads and Swaggers, but I found this pretty Prairie Rivets Nolita in Dark Blush at Las Vegas Premium Outlets, and the discount on deletes today was 70% off, so I grabbed it. It’s the same size as the Legacy large wristlets which I use inside my bag every day so I know it will get good use!


Super cute! I love Nolita wristlets!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> My new Harmony!


Loving that blue! Nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I received my barrel bag in chalk from Nordstrom. It arrived in a cavernous box with 2 pieces of filler paper.
1. The front looks ok except for one scratch on the handle which is hard to photograph. 
2. The back is a hot mess  imo.
It has paint that seems to be not applied well, or peeling. Then there is a big dent or crease.
Please advise me as to what I should do with this bag. It is sold out everywhere  I think.


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted to know if anyone owned the barrel bag, but no one seemed to own one, and I couldn't find any info on this bag. So I've been on the fence for a long time and then they were all sold out.  I did find the bags on ebay, but didn't want to purchase from ebay.
> Then I found one available at Nordstrom for 40% off, so I ordered it! Can't wait to reveal it here once I get it!
> But, I think it may have been a returned item since this bag was sold out for a long time. So I'm hoping it'll be a good one.



Funny we seem to be on the same wave length. I am waiting to pick the bag up once it is delivered to our local nordstrom store. I have the denim version and love it. Receive tons of compliments. But wanted a small off white bag so bought this one as well as the chalk canteen. Will have to make a decision between the two...


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> I received my barrel bag in chalk from Nordstrom. It arrived in a cavernous box with 2 pieces of filler paper.
> 1. The front looks ok except for one scratch on the handle which is hard to photograph.
> 2. The back is a hot mess  imo.
> It has paint that seems to be not applied well, or peeling. Then there is a big dent or crease.
> Please advise me as to what I should do with this bag. It is sold out everywhere  I think.


Call the store and ask for an exchange. 


Sunshine mama said:


> I received my barrel bag in chalk from Nordstrom. It arrived in a cavernous box with 2 pieces of filler paper.
> 1. The front looks ok except for one scratch on the handle which is hard to photograph.
> 2. The back is a hot mess  imo.
> It has paint that seems to be not applied well, or peeling. Then there is a big dent or crease.
> Please advise me as to what I should do with this bag. It is sold out everywhere  I think.


Call nordstrom and express your dissatisfaction. I wouldn’t keep it. Will let you know the condition of mine once I pick it up


----------



## moissydan98

not much of a reveal since i purchased this about two years ago...but look at this beauty! i bought one of the last ones they had (on sale) and i haven’t been able to find a google search result since  the leather interior in the main & back pocket feels amazing too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Call the store and ask for an exchange.
> 
> Call nordstrom and express your dissatisfaction. I wouldn’t keep it. Will let you know the condition of mine once I pick it up


I know. I did call them.  CS told me I could get it fixed and I would be reimbursed. What do you think about this option since this bag is sold out?


----------



## Teagaggle

Ugh...this arrived from the FOS today. I also purchased the chalk rivet Rogue through the SAS. My original thought was that I would keep one or the other but now that this little beechwood baby has arrived, I simply cannot choose one. I love the chalk accents and the luscious burgundy interior. I think the only thing better than Rogue leather is Bandit leather! LOL...
BTW, this is the smaller Bandit size.


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> I know. I did call them.  CS told me I could get it fixed and I would be reimbursed. What do you think about this option since this bag is sold out?


Hmmm are you pressed to wear right away? I have seen the bag show back up on the website (after selling out) about 3 times now before I considered buying. If you can hold out (and their return policy is much more generous than coach) keep pulse of their website say for another week (you have to be diligent about checking couple times daily)  and if another comes up grab it then return the other (free shipping on returns). I am just not so keen on fixing a white bag...maybe they can but .... just my opinion. Question though - Do you LOVE the bag now that you see it in person?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Hmmm are you pressed to wear right away? I have seen the bag show back up on the website (after selling out) about 3 times now before I considered buying. If you can hold out (and their return policy is much more generous than coach) keep pulse of their website say for another week (you have to be diligent about checking couple times daily)  and if another comes up grab it then return the other (free shipping on returns). I am just not so keen on fixing a white bag...maybe they can but .... just my opinion. Question though - Do you LOVE the bag now that you see it in person?


I will do the wait method. I agree with you about white being difficult to fix.
I do love the bag.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Ugh...this arrived from the FOS today. I also purchased the chalk rivet Rogue through the SAS. My original thought was that I would keep one or the other but now that this little beechwood baby has arrived, I simply cannot choose one. I love the chalk accents and the luscious burgundy interior. I think the only thing better than Rogue leather is Bandit leather! LOL...
> BTW, this is the smaller Bandit size.
> View attachment 4461912
> View attachment 4461913


Bandit is my favorite


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> I will do the wait method. I agree with you about white being difficult to fix.
> I do love the bag.
> Thank you for your help!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Ugh...this arrived from the FOS today. I also purchased the chalk rivet Rogue through the SAS. My original thought was that I would keep one or the other but now that this little beechwood baby has arrived, I simply cannot choose one. I love the chalk accents and the luscious burgundy interior. I think the only thing better than Rogue leather is Bandit leather! LOL...
> BTW, this is the smaller Bandit size.
> View attachment 4461912
> View attachment 4461913


Beauty


----------



## Lee22




----------



## LaVisioneer

Sunshine mama said:


> I received my barrel bag in chalk from Nordstrom. It arrived in a cavernous box with 2 pieces of filler paper.
> 1. The front looks ok except for one scratch on the handle which is hard to photograph.
> 2. The back is a hot mess  imo.
> It has paint that seems to be not applied well, or peeling. Then there is a big dent or crease.
> Please advise me as to what I should do with this bag. It is sold out everywhere  I think.



What do you mean about the paint? You mean the edgecoat is sloppy? I'm not seeing that in the photos. 

I don't see how the damage on the back could be fixed though. It looks like it got dented from improper storage and maybe scraped. Maybe conditioning and working it would take them out.

If you paid full price definitely return. If not, unfortunately many of the bags that pop up are returns with imperfections hence the cheaper price. I like the wait/return idea but I wonder if all the remaining bags are all like this and people keep waiting then returning


----------



## Lee22

LaVisioneer said:


> What do you mean about the paint? You mean the edgecoat is sloppy? I'm not seeing that in the photos.
> 
> I don't see how the damage on the back could be fixed though. It looks like it got dented from improper storage and maybe scraped. Maybe conditioning and working it would take them out.
> 
> If you paid full price definitely return. If not, unfortunately many of the bags that pop up are returns with imperfections hence the cheaper price. I like the wait/return idea but I wonder if all the remaining bags are all like this and people keep waiting then returning


We will find out because I will be picking up my bag next week sometime. I have not had any problems with other bags purchased from Nordstrom. Have you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaVisioneer said:


> What do you mean about the paint? You mean the edgecoat is sloppy? I'm not seeing that in the photos.
> 
> I don't see how the damage on the back could be fixed though. It looks like it got dented from improper storage and maybe scraped. Maybe conditioning and working it would take them out.
> 
> If you paid full price definitely return. If not, unfortunately many of the bags that pop up are returns with imperfections hence the cheaper price. I like the wait/return idea but I wonder if all the remaining bags are all like this and people keep waiting then returning


I got the bag on sale. I've gotten many perfect things on sale though.

The 4th picture shows somewhat more clearly what I think is a scrape.


----------



## kvm87

My new beauty!! Finally arrived after 2 weeks. I had to email because my order was processing for nearly a week. It came wrapped up beautifully and I’m still getting plastic off lol. The only thing is it didn’t come with a dust bag, not sure if this was an accident. I have lots of extras though I can put her in. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Syren

Lee22 said:


> We will find out because I will be picking up my bag next week sometime. I have not had any problems with other bags purchased from Nordstrom. Have you?



Nordstrom sent me a very heavily used chalk Parker. It arrived in a very very old Coach dust bag, they stopped using that color years ago. My guess was someone used it and returned in one of their old dust bags.  I’ve never had an issue with other Nordstrom purchases but that was the first bag I ever bought from them.


----------



## Bagmedic

Sunshine mama said:


> I know. I did call them.  CS told me I could get it fixed and I would be reimbursed. What do you think about this option since this bag is sold out?


Personally, I wouldn't want to be bothered but if you have the time and can find a person that can fix the damage, then....maybe.  It is a cute bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bagmedic said:


> Personally, I wouldn't want to be bothered but if you have the time and can find a person that can fix the damage, then....maybe.  It is a cute bag!


Me too. Initially I was upset,  but now I really don't want to be bothered. And it is a cute bag. I will wait to see if another one becomes available and go on from there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kvm87 said:


> My new beauty!! Finally arrived after 2 weeks. I had to email because my order was processing for nearly a week. It came wrapped up beautifully and I’m still getting plastic off lol. The only thing is it didn’t come with a dust bag, not sure if this was an accident. I have lots of extras though I can put her in. Thanks for letting me share


Oh my!


----------



## redwood66

My haul was waiting for me when I got home from vacation. I am not fond of either the Cooper shoulder or the Mason which is a bummer. If the Mason were a tad smaller I might like it but it is just too big. The smooth leather on these sure has a lot of striations and natural marks that I don't like. I wish they had been more picky on what they used. I know leather has natural marks but it can be found without so many and the bag would look so much better. Maybe the colors I picked, sage and the blue, just show it more.

The Rogue 25s are excellent and I am contemplating keeping both. The oxblood came with the clochette but the black did not. The leather on the black feels a bit different and not as luxurious as the oxblood but still very nice. I love my grey rivets 25 I bought last year and the oxblood feels like that one.



I just ordered this charm at Neiman with big markdown and it looks like it would go nicely on the black!
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/coac...-bag-charm-prod199810046?childItemId=NMY3TGF_


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My newest Edie at a price close to stealing!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My newest Edie at a price close to stealing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462793
> View attachment 4462794


Boom!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My newest Edie at a price close to stealing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462793
> View attachment 4462794


Twins!! Here I thought my 65% off deal was good, you did great!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Harley77 said:


> Twins!! Here I thought my 65% off deal was good, you did great!!


Thanks, it's a beautiful bag and I just couldn't believe the price!!!


----------



## princess.shelby

I don't purchase bags often (usually treat myself to one a year and the last two years it has been LV) upon some reflection I feel like I'm really not jiving with LV but have fallen in love with some coach pieces. (They seem so so luxurious!... way more so than canvas LV) After months of needing a new bag- here's my baby! Went ahead and splurged on accessories for it since everything was 50% off! So happy with my yearly purchase! (Ignore my kindle haha... photo originally for something on my book blog!)


----------



## redwood66

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 4463099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't purchase bags often (usually treat myself to one a year and the last two years it has been LV) upon some reflection I feel like I'm really not jiving with LV but have fallen in love with some coach pieces. (They seem so so luxurious!... way more so than canvas LV) After months of needing a new bag- here's my baby! Went ahead and splurged on accessories for it since everything was 50% off! So happy with my yearly purchase! (Ignore my kindle haha... photo originally for something on my book blog!)


I love how you styled this bag!  I have been pining for this one.


----------



## musiclover

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 4463099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't purchase bags often (usually treat myself to one a year and the last two years it has been LV) upon some reflection I feel like I'm really not jiving with LV but have fallen in love with some coach pieces. (They seem so so luxurious!... way more so than canvas LV) After months of needing a new bag- here's my baby! Went ahead and splurged on accessories for it since everything was 50% off! So happy with my yearly purchase! (Ignore my kindle haha... photo originally for something on my book blog!)


This is a beautiful combination!  I love the greens and blues together and your tearose charm and strap are a gorgeous match.  I like your accessories a lot--that's such a pretty pattern.  Good for you for completing your entire handbag look!


----------



## princess.shelby

redwood66 said:


> I love how you styled this bag!  I have been pining for this one.


Thank you!! You should definitely pick it up before it's gone! Plus you can't beat 50% off!


----------



## princess.shelby

musiclover said:


> This is a beautiful combination!  I love the greens and blues together and your tearose charm and strap are a gorgeous match.  I like your accessories a lot--that's such a pretty pattern.  Good for you for completing your entire handbag look!


Thank you so much! I knew I wanted the bag but had no idea I would end up pairing blue and green or even getting the extra strap. I really wasn't a fan of the shoulder straps hooked together so I was glad to find a solution! It was definitely a fun day picking everything out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 4463099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't purchase bags often (usually treat myself to one a year and the last two years it has been LV) upon some reflection I feel like I'm really not jiving with LV but have fallen in love with some coach pieces. (They seem so so luxurious!... way more so than canvas LV) After months of needing a new bag- here's my baby! Went ahead and splurged on accessories for it since everything was 50% off! So happy with my yearly purchase! (Ignore my kindle haha... photo originally for something on my book blog!)


Loving all the blue and the flower print!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 4463099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't purchase bags often (usually treat myself to one a year and the last two years it has been LV) upon some reflection I feel like I'm really not jiving with LV but have fallen in love with some coach pieces. (They seem so so luxurious!... way more so than canvas LV) After months of needing a new bag- here's my baby! Went ahead and splurged on accessories for it since everything was 50% off! So happy with my yearly purchase! (Ignore my kindle haha... photo originally for something on my book blog!)


Beautiful set!!


----------



## holiday123

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 4463099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't purchase bags often (usually treat myself to one a year and the last two years it has been LV) upon some reflection I feel like I'm really not jiving with LV but have fallen in love with some coach pieces. (They seem so so luxurious!... way more so than canvas LV) After months of needing a new bag- here's my baby! Went ahead and splurged on accessories for it since everything was 50% off! So happy with my yearly purchase! (Ignore my kindle haha... photo originally for something on my book blog!)


Gorgeous! So glad I ordered this one. Can't wait now. I love how you accessorized it.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

My SAS purchases (so far): Fuschia Rogue 25 and metallic graphite Regular Rogue.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 4463099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't purchase bags often (usually treat myself to one a year and the last two years it has been LV) upon some reflection I feel like I'm really not jiving with LV but have fallen in love with some coach pieces. (They seem so so luxurious!... way more so than canvas LV) After months of needing a new bag- here's my baby! Went ahead and splurged on accessories for it since everything was 50% off! So happy with my yearly purchase! (Ignore my kindle haha... photo originally for something on my book blog!)


What a great set! Congratulations!


----------



## Caspin22

Already posted the Nolita, but today my hubby surprised me with the Nomad in Burnished Surplus green before we left Vegas. I regret selling my original Nomads, and these new ones, although F creeded, are just as lovely as the originals, with leather inside and out. I’m so in love with this color. Hubby even got a free aftershave for Father’s Day!


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My newest Edie at a price close to stealing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462793
> View attachment 4462794


Congrats on an amazing deal!  I always loved that pattern and color combo!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My newest Edie at a price close to stealing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462793
> View attachment 4462794


 
What!!!  Wow where did you buy this from? What an awesome deal and pretty bag!


----------



## Pagan

My newest Rogue - Oxblood Whipstitch. My first bag with suede exterior, but I love the Oxblood and at 50% off with 15% cashback I couldn’t resist.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pagan said:


> My newest Rogue - Oxblood Whipstitch. My first bag with suede exterior, but I love the Oxblood and at 50% off with 15% cashback I couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464630


Lovely! Enjoy.


----------



## redwood66

Pagan said:


> My newest Rogue - Oxblood Whipstitch. My first bag with suede exterior, but I love the Oxblood and at 50% off with 15% cashback I couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464630


It's beautiful!


----------



## momofgirls

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My SAS purchases (so far): Fuschia Rogue 25 and metallic graphite Regular Rogue.


How are u liking the Fuschia Color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 4463099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't purchase bags often (usually treat myself to one a year and the last two years it has been LV) upon some reflection I feel like I'm really not jiving with LV but have fallen in love with some coach pieces. (They seem so so luxurious!... way more so than canvas LV) After months of needing a new bag- here's my baby! Went ahead and splurged on accessories for it since everything was 50% off! So happy with my yearly purchase! (Ignore my kindle haha... photo originally for something on my book blog!)


Love love everything!!!


----------



## Khaleesicat

My new black rogue 25


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

momofgirls said:


> How are u liking the Fuschia Color?


I absolutely love it. I wish they had other things I like in it.


----------



## Khaleesicat

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I absolutely love it. I wish they had other things I like in it.


The fuchsia is beautiful! I love mine as well!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pagan said:


> My newest Rogue - Oxblood Whipstitch. My first bag with suede exterior, but I love the Oxblood and at 50% off with 15% cashback I couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464630



Mine arrived today as well! I'm in love!


----------



## Bagmedic

Pagan said:


> My newest Rogue - Oxblood Whipstitch. My first bag with suede exterior, but I love the Oxblood and at 50% off with 15% cashback I couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464630


What phone are you using?  Your photos are so life-like!  I definitely need an upgrade from my 5S soon but rather spend $ on bags!


----------



## Syren

faintlymacabre said:


> Mine arrived today as well! I'm in love!
> View attachment 4464707



I love this bag!  I really like the color combo. Congrats!

I always planned on getting this one as my oxblood rogue once it went on sale but then I found the oxblood prairie rivets a few months back at the outlet for a steal. I will have to live vicariously through you!


----------



## Syren

My newest Rogues!  Nude pink and black rivets. I love the suede on the nude pink, a true burgundy.


----------



## Newpurselove

Syren said:


> My newest Rogues!  Nude pink and black rivets. I love the suede on the nude pink, a true burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4465021
> 
> View attachment 4465017
> View attachment 4465019



That nude pink is giving me LIFE!


----------



## Syren

Newpurselove said:


> That nude pink is giving me LIFE!



Haha me too!  I figured I would like it but didn’t realize I would LOVE it lol


----------



## Alexa5

Syren said:


> My newest Rogues!  Nude pink and black rivets. I love the suede on the nude pink, a true burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4465021
> 
> View attachment 4465017
> View attachment 4465019


I like the black one...looks great!  I can see why the nude pink is a polarizing color (per the discussion at Rogue clubhouse).  I am not a big blush/nude pink type person and prefer bright pinks.  But I can understand why some would really like it.  And most importantly since you bought it, glad you like it!  lol


----------



## LaVisioneer

Syren said:


> My newest Rogues!  Nude pink and black rivets. I love the suede on the nude pink, a true burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4465021
> 
> View attachment 4465017
> View attachment 4465019



You were finally able to get the clochette on the black Rogue! Congrats!


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> You were finally able to get the clochette on the black Rogue! Congrats!



Yes!  It’s a bummer my nude pink doesn’t have one but it doesn’t bother me like it would if my black didn’t. Such a shame they took this detail away on the last batches produced.


----------



## Syren

Alexa5 said:


> I like the black one...looks great!  I can see why the nude pink is a polarizing color (per the discussion at Rogue clubhouse).  I am not a big blush/nude pink type person and prefer bright pinks.  But I can understand why some would really like it.  And most importantly since you bought it, glad you like it!  lol



Thanks!  I have it paired with navy today and I think it really compliments the pink tone


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Pagan said:


> My newest Rogue - Oxblood Whipstitch. My first bag with suede exterior, but I love the Oxblood and at 50% off with 15% cashback I couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464630


Gorgeous, I'm waiting for mine to arrive!


----------



## fayden

faintlymacabre said:


> Mine arrived today as well! I'm in love!
> View attachment 4464707



I love it and really want to get it. Did yours come with a clochette? Not sure if the spelling on that.


----------



## BrownEyedMama0901

Syren said:


> My newest Rogues!  Nude pink and black rivets. I love the suede on the nude pink, a true burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4465021
> 
> View attachment 4465017
> View attachment 4465019


The nude pink almost looks like beechwood in the pic!!! I’m gonna have to get this one so pretty!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Just few gals at outlet prices


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just few gals at outlet prices


Beautiful!!! Is that the Chili color duffle?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> Beautiful!!! Is that the Chili color duffle?


Yes. Color is crazy. I had it. Returned because it was to much but got a much better deal this  time


----------



## princess69

Awesome haul!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Awesome haul!


Ty Sissy


----------



## keishapie1973

Today's arrivals from the SAS...


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just few gals at outlet prices



I loveeee the Harmony!  Congrats!  Did you order it from SAS or do a found order?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> I loveeee the Harmony!  Congrats!  Did you order it from SAS or do a found order?


Found. SAS was to much for me


----------



## moissydan98

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just few gals at outlet prices


that strap is so cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

daniellainez67 said:


> that strap is so cute


Thank you. Will go with so many bags


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just few gals at outlet prices


You have the best outlet ever!! Mine is pretty much worthless and abt an hour away!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> You have the best outlet ever!! Mine is pretty much worthless and abt an hour away!


All my stores are 45 mins to 1hour half. I just roll out. Lol


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> All my stores are 45 mins to 1hour half. I just roll out. Lol


Wow that is dedication. I am hour each way plus $5 in tolls and $3 parking. If my SA said deletes are 70%+  off it would be hard not to go. If it fell on a work day though I would just have to feel like I'm missing out. 

I wonder if they'll ever get to where FP is where I can order from my SA via text message? I'd be in trouble then.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Wow that is dedication. I am hour each way plus $5 in tolls and $3 parking. If my SA said deletes are 70%+  off it would be hard not to go. If it fell on a work day though I would just have to feel like I'm missing out.
> 
> I wonder if they'll ever get to where FP is where I can order from my SA via text message? I'd be in trouble then.


Thnk goodness free parking. No tolls


----------



## meepabeep

Sutton crossbody in slate floral print showed up today. I kept putting it in/taking it out of my cart, in different colors, on the Coach website, lol. Slate was the color that caught my eye, and my father (RIP) loved blue flowers, so on Sunday I finally decided to pull the trigger, but it was sold out. Luckily,  Macy's still had them for the same price. I like it, but not as a crossbody because the shorter strap sticks out, so I'll carry as a shoulder bag.


----------



## holiday123

Super quick reveal. Just got home from UPS. These were 50/20. I also got chalk 25 rogue, but for some reason am not feeling it, but Omg the quality of it isn't sub part at all for being the newest generation. They all smell amazing too!

Black 25 has the clochette.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Super quick reveal. Just got home from UPS. These were 50/20. I also got chalk 25 rogue, but for some reason am not feeling it, but Omg the quality of it isn't sub part at all for being the newest generation. They all smell amazing too!
> 
> Black 25 has the clochette.


Nice!


----------



## BrownEyedMama0901

holiday123 said:


> Super quick reveal. Just got home from UPS. These were 50/20. I also got chalk 25 rogue, but for some reason am not feeling it, but Omg the quality of it isn't sub part at all for being the newest generation. They all smell amazing too!
> 
> Black 25 has the clochette.


Nice purchase!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Super quick reveal. Just got home from UPS. These were 50/20. I also got chalk 25 rogue, but for some reason am not feeling it, but Omg the quality of it isn't sub part at all for being the newest generation. They all smell amazing too!
> 
> Black 25 has the clochette.


Girl! You did good! Love it all!


----------



## Teagaggle

Been wanting this charm for years. Saw it on Posh, made an offer & got it today. Love it!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Girl! You did good! Love it all!


I am so banned... Well that is after navy rivets 25 and oxblood whiplash arrive


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Been wanting this charm for years. Saw it on Posh, made an offer & got it today. Love it!
> View attachment 4466516


Love this!


----------



## Crystice

Syren said:


> I loveeee the Harmony!  Congrats!  Did you order it from SAS or do a found order?


Beautiful color and bag! This might be a silly question but what’s a found order?


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I received the Tabby today. Initially I had ordered it just to see of I could make this size work for me, since I hardly get to wear my Dinkys, but this one is definitely larger than the Dinky, so I am keeping it.
It’s so elegant, that I am even considering ordering the black one too....


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Super quick reveal. Just got home from UPS. These were 50/20. I also got chalk 25 rogue, but for some reason am not feeling it, but Omg the quality of it isn't sub part at all for being the newest generation. They all smell amazing too!
> 
> Black 25 has the clochette.



Great haul!  I feel the same about my latest Rogues. I was worried they would be lower quality. My black rivets does feel a little lighter than my others but the leather feels wonderful!  They’re well made and I’m very happy with them.


----------



## Crystice

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4466853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Tabby today. Initially I had ordered it just to see of I could make this size work for me, since I hardly get to wear my Dinkys, but this one is definitely larger than the Dinky, so I am keeping it.
> It’s so elegant, that I am even considering ordering the black one too....


Looks great! Is that the small Tabby?


----------



## BeachBagGal

meepabeep said:


> Sutton crossbody in slate floral print showed up today. I kept putting it in/taking it out of my cart, in different colors, on the Coach website, lol. Slate was the color that caught my eye, and my father (RIP) loved blue flowers, so on Sunday I finally decided to pull the trigger, but it was sold out. Luckily,  Macy's still had them for the same price. I like it, but not as a crossbody because the shorter strap sticks out, so I'll carry as a shoulder bag.


I love that blue color and the print!


----------



## barskin

I managed to get to my local boutique in Copley Square Boston. It's only about a 20 minute walk from where I live, but I injured my foot just when the sale began, so it wasn't until yesterday that I ventured over. I was surprised to see the Rogue that I ordered, but hadn't been shipped yet at that store, and I bought a color block Dreamer.


----------



## Khaleesicat

Hubby surprised me with the beechwood rogue 25 as an early Birthday present!


----------



## meepabeep

BeachBagGal said:


> I love that blue color and the print!



Thank you!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Crystice said:


> Looks great! Is that the small Tabby?


Yes, that is the Tabby 26, I think they call it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> Super quick reveal. Just got home from UPS. These were 50/20. I also got chalk 25 rogue, but for some reason am not feeling it, but Omg the quality of it isn't sub part at all for being the newest generation. They all smell amazing too!
> 
> Black 25 has the clochette.



Tell me about the C101s!! I've had my eye on them forever but haven't taken the plunge. Are they comfy, and how is the sizing?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Not a new purchase, but I just got my foldover card case customized today. The numbers are my kids' birth years.


----------



## zjones

Don't mind me, just a reveal of stuff I've gotten over the past month or so:

Patchwork Riley crossbody, Haddie gladiator sandals in snakeskin, and a unicorn: the pixel Rexy sweater in magenta. 

I refused to pay $395 for the sweater when it came out, watched it sit there at full price until they pulled them back to JAX and then took them off the website, had my store watch the price to see if it ever went down (it didn't), watched it not get added to the summer SAS... and THEN! Shopbop had it for 60% off ($158), so I went in and asked my store if they'd price match--and they did! Granted, I live in Florida where I'll basically never wear it except for a few days in the winter, but it'll be helpful for when I go home to Illinois around the holidays.


----------



## Caspin22

Khaleesicat said:


> Hubby surprised me with the beechwood rogue 25 as an early Birthday present!



Gorgeous!!  Aren't surprises from hubby the best?  My hubby knows more about Coach than the average 10 women combined...not necessarily because he wants to, he doesn't have a choice.


----------



## BrownEyedMama0901

So excited to carry my new Cassie the picture doesn’t do the color justice. It’s prettier in person


----------



## LVforValentine

The black rogue 25 has been on my list for YEARS but for some reason or another it was always passed over for something else. The last couple years I've been on a pretty big LV kick and have drifted away from coach (minus some gorgeous slg's) but this bag has always been in the back of my mind. With the idea that it's being discontinued and the 40/20 off deal the other week I finally went ahead and ordered. I'm so happy I did, I have the black rogue 19 and love it and the 25 is just as beautiful, and more practical. I think im going to check out straps for it, does anyone have a suggestion for a cross body strap? Or have a mod shot of the coach straps being used crossbody, I tried in store but it was too short and I didn't want to undo the buckle to adjust it longer.


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> Tell me about the C101s!! I've had my eye on them forever but haven't taken the plunge. Are they comfy, and how is the sizing?


They are true to size. They are a bit higher on the ankle than most of the sneakers I wear so it will take getting used to. They are also pretty stiff at first, but reviews say they break in quickly so I'm hoping that is the case. My local SA has 2 pair and she said she's obsessed with them so I'm guessing they will be comfortable once I start wearing them. They look great in person and the blush is a great neutral.


----------



## whateve

Caspin22 said:


> View attachment 4463880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already posted the Nolita, but today my hubby surprised me with the Nomad in Burnished Surplus green before we left Vegas. I regret selling my original Nomads, and these new ones, although F creeded, are just as lovely as the originals, with leather inside and out. I’m so in love with this color. Hubby even got a free aftershave for Father’s Day!


Congratulations! I wish my DH would surprise me with a bag! I have to "surprise" myself. We were in Las Vegas at the same time as you!



meepabeep said:


> Sutton crossbody in slate floral print showed up today. I kept putting it in/taking it out of my cart, in different colors, on the Coach website, lol. Slate was the color that caught my eye, and my father (RIP) loved blue flowers, so on Sunday I finally decided to pull the trigger, but it was sold out. Luckily,  Macy's still had them for the same price. I like it, but not as a crossbody because the shorter strap sticks out, so I'll carry as a shoulder bag.


That's beautiful! I love blue and the flowers.


Teagaggle said:


> Been wanting this charm for years. Saw it on Posh, made an offer & got it today. Love it!
> View attachment 4466516


Twins! This is probably my favorite fob, which is saying a lot since I have tons of fobs.


----------



## whateve

I have my 2001 hobo customized.


----------



## keishapie1973

Arrived today from the SAS...


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Been wanting this charm for years. Saw it on Posh, made an offer & got it today. Love it!
> View attachment 4466516


I remember this one and it was pretty pricey!  Glad you got it!


----------



## pursecharm1

keishapie1973 said:


> Arrived today from the SAS...


Now is the time to get Tea Roses!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just few gals at outlet prices


Great haul! Love that Harmony. Enjoy.



keishapie1973 said:


> Today's arrivals from the SAS...


Gorgeous! Enjoy.



meepabeep said:


> Sutton crossbody in slate floral print showed up today. I kept putting it in/taking it out of my cart, in different colors, on the Coach website, lol. Slate was the color that caught my eye, and my father (RIP) loved blue flowers, so on Sunday I finally decided to pull the trigger, but it was sold out. Luckily,  Macy's still had them for the same price. I like it, but not as a crossbody because the shorter strap sticks out, so I'll carry as a shoulder bag.


Cute!



holiday123 said:


> Super quick reveal. Just got home from UPS. These were 50/20. I also got chalk 25 rogue, but for some reason am not feeling it, but Omg the quality of it isn't sub part at all for being the newest generation. They all smell amazing too!
> 
> Black 25 has the clochette.


Nice haul!



Teagaggle said:


> Been wanting this charm for years. Saw it on Posh, made an offer & got it today. Love it!
> View attachment 4466516


Nice! Love the details.



Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4466853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Tabby today. Initially I had ordered it just to see of I could make this size work for me, since I hardly get to wear my Dinkys, but this one is definitely larger than the Dinky, so I am keeping it.
> It’s so elegant, that I am even considering ordering the black one too....


Pretty!



barskin said:


> I managed to get to my local boutique in Copley Square Boston. It's only about a 20 minute walk from where I live, but I injured my foot just when the sale began, so it wasn't until yesterday that I ventured over. I was surprised to see the Rogue that I ordered, but hadn't been shipped yet at that store, and I bought a color block Dreamer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467027


Congrats! I love this Dreamer.



Khaleesicat said:


> Hubby surprised me with the beechwood rogue 25 as an early Birthday present!


Congrats!


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> That's beautiful! I love blue and the flowers.






SEWDimples said:


> Cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4466853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Tabby today. Initially I had ordered it just to see of I could make this size work for me, since I hardly get to wear my Dinkys, but this one is definitely larger than the Dinky, so I am keeping it.
> It’s so elegant, that I am even considering ordering the black one too....


Uggghhhh!!! You're making me want to get this,  and this wasn't really on my radar, and I'm on ban island. And I want 2!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Sunshine mama said:


> Uggghhhh!!! You're making me want to get this,  and this wasn't really on my radar, and I'm on ban island. And I want 2!


Then I probably shouldn‘t tell you that I‘ve ordered the black one today ...  Which two colors do you want?
To be quite honest, the picture does not do it justice, it’s so elegant and well made! I thought I would just check out the size and return it and wait until it goes on sale maybe in winter, but I decided to get them now, when I am sure I get a new, originally packaged one, no return, display model etc. Size is just perfect for me.
If I were living in the US, I would sell some of my other Coach Dinky and Charlie and my Black Rogue etc. to make up for these two bags, but where I live, the resale value of Coach bags is not very high, so no point in doing that....and I am never back more than 3-4 weeks in the US, which does not give me enough time to sell them....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> Then I probably shouldn‘t tell you that I‘ve ordered the black one today ...  Which two colors do you want?
> To be quite honest, the picture does not do it justice, it’s so elegant and well made! I thought I would just check out the size and return it and wait until it goes on sale maybe in winter, but I decided to get them now, when I am sure I get a new, originally packaged one, no return, display model etc. Size is just perfect for me.
> If I were living in the US, I would sell some of my other Coach Dinky and Charlie and my Black Rogue etc. to make up for these two bags, but where I live, the resale value of Coach bags is not very high, so no point in doing that....and I am never back more than 3-4 weeks in the US, which does not give me enough time to sell them....


I didn't even check the online site. I just saw yours here and thought it looked soooo elegant. Then when you said black, I thought that would be elegant too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Super quick reveal. Just got home from UPS. These were 50/20. I also got chalk 25 rogue, but for some reason am not feeling it, but Omg the quality of it isn't sub part at all for being the newest generation. They all smell amazing too!
> 
> Black 25 has the clochette.


I'm late in the game here. Where is this extra 20 coming from?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm late in the game here. Where is this extra 20 coming from?


Coach is having an extra 20% off all weekend in the stores and online for purses, wallets, and some accessories.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm late in the game here. Where is this extra 20 coming from?


It's online now 20 off sale. Last week my SA had offered me the F&F and they canceled it, but she was able to still honor it and now this week it's back on for everyone.


----------



## lizziejean3

I haven't purchased a Coach bag in years!  Found this Pebbled Turnlock Hobo in Dark/Surplus on Zappos for a steal!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My lil outlet haul. 70/20. Love it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

A few more. These men bags are FIRE


----------



## LOVEsersen

Finally decided to take this home

Riley belt bag
Two ways, two straps





Inside with two compartments



Shiny Rexy keychain



Card case



Lucky to find this one in store
Medium size unicorn



Pretty giant in size, but l like it



Say hello to my old Rexy


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> It's online now 20 off sale. Last week my SA had offered me the F&F and they canceled it, but she was able to still honor it and now this week it's back on for everyone.


Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

zjones said:


> Don't mind me, just a reveal of stuff I've gotten over the past month or so:
> 
> Patchwork Riley crossbody, Haddie gladiator sandals in snakeskin, and a unicorn: the pixel Rexy sweater in magenta.
> 
> I refused to pay $395 for the sweater when it came out, watched it sit there at full price until they pulled them back to JAX and then took them off the website, had my store watch the price to see if it ever went down (it didn't), watched it not get added to the summer SAS... and THEN! Shopbop had it for 60% off ($158), so I went in and asked my store if they'd price match--and they did! Granted, I live in Florida where I'll basically never wear it except for a few days in the winter, but it'll be helpful for when I go home to Illinois around the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467421
> View attachment 4467422
> View attachment 4467423
> View attachment 4467424
> View attachment 4467425


Ahhhh lovely sweater! I've wanted a Coach sweater since the first Rexy sweater came out, but I'm not big on the price either. I've been keeping my eye on the secondhand market, but you did good diligence and it paid off!


BrownEyedMama0901 said:


> View attachment 4467428
> View attachment 4467427
> 
> 
> So excited to carry my new Cassie the picture doesn’t do the color justice. It’s prettier in person


I love this color!!


LOVEsersen said:


> Finally decided to take this home
> 
> Riley belt bag
> Two ways, two straps
> View attachment 4468092
> View attachment 4468094
> View attachment 4468093
> 
> 
> Inside with two compartments
> View attachment 4468101
> 
> 
> Shiny Rexy keychain
> View attachment 4468096
> 
> 
> Card case
> View attachment 4468095
> 
> 
> Lucky to find this one in store
> Medium size unicorn
> View attachment 4468097
> 
> 
> Pretty giant in size, but l like it
> View attachment 4468098
> 
> 
> Say hello to my old Rexy
> View attachment 4468099


The Riley belt bag is so beautiful and versatile! Sadly, black doesn't work with my wardrobe so I'm patiently waiting for more colors. Thanks for sharing! And I love the uni charm! I've been lusting after one of the medium or large animal charms since they came out. I think they're a great size!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This bag was posted years ago. I sat back  and wanted for MY discount I like. 70/20. She is a stunner


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few more outlet finds


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This bag was posted years ago. I sat back  and wanted for MY discount I like. 70/20. She is a stunner


Is this the first gen Hay?????!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Is this the first gen Hay?????!!!


 I guess. How would I know


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I guess. How would I know


Oh m gee! The one bag I kicked myself for not getting. It's stunning! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Oh m gee! The one bag I kicked myself for not getting. It's stunning! Congratulations and enjoy!


Ty boo


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> I have my 2001 hobo customized.



Looks great!


----------



## Syren

LOVEsersen said:


> Finally decided to take this home
> 
> Riley belt bag
> Two ways, two straps
> View attachment 4468092
> View attachment 4468094
> View attachment 4468093
> 
> 
> Inside with two compartments
> View attachment 4468101
> 
> 
> Shiny Rexy keychain
> View attachment 4468096
> 
> 
> Card case
> View attachment 4468095
> 
> 
> Lucky to find this one in store
> Medium size unicorn
> View attachment 4468097
> 
> 
> Pretty giant in size, but l like it
> View attachment 4468098
> 
> 
> Say hello to my old Rexy
> View attachment 4468099



Love everything you got haha!  I have my eye on the rainbow ombré Rexy and I’m jealous of your medium unicorn!


----------



## gr8onteej

My found order found its way to me. 1941 Saddle, Ivy, 1941 Trifold wallet, Beechwood colorblock  & midnight shoulder bags.


----------



## Narnanz

This is my first purchase ever from a Coach Boutique...we only have two in New Zealand...One on Queen Street in Auckland and I think we have one in Duty Free at The International Airport.
So I was expecting big things...I was a bit dissappointed. I didnt know what to expect but I think I expected more.
I went solely for a handbag strap...that was my goal and was pretty much all I could really afford on my wages.
I had a choice of 3...two on sale..and one black strap with the leather roses (oh my god so lovely)
I thought very hard...much as I loved the black , the cost just bought out my scottishness...NZ$305 was just too much.
So the choice was between the two sale straps...both the same style. One in pink and the other in...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> My found order found its way to me. 1941 Saddle, Ivy, 1941 Trifold wallet, Beechwood colorblock  & midnight shoulder bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468299
> View attachment 4468300
> View attachment 4468301
> View attachment 4468302
> View attachment 4468303


Yazzzz Hunti


----------



## tristaeliseh

I rarely participate in here anymore  but I did get 3 new Coach items (at least to me) last weekend at two different Coach outlets. I live in Indianapolis so one outlet is in Edinburgh and the other is in Michigan City at the Lighthouse Premium Outlets. I've been carrying the Charlie backpack for almost a week with the small men's wallet and the Pac Man crossbody is cute too!


----------



## mama23boys

Narnanz said:


> This is my first purchase ever from a Coach Boutique...we only have two in New Zealand...One on Queen Street in Auckland and I think we have one in Duty Free at The International Airport.
> So I was expecting big things...I was a bit dissappointed. I didnt know what to expect but I think I expected more.
> I went solely for a handbag strap...that was my goal and was pretty much all I could really afford on my wages.
> I had a choice of 3...two on sale..and one black strap with the leather roses (oh my god so lovely)
> I thought very hard...much as I loved the black , the cost just bought out my scottishness...NZ$305 was just too much.
> So the choice was between the two sale straps...both the same style. One in pink and the other in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468306


Love this color!


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> My found order found its way to me. 1941 Saddle, Ivy, 1941 Trifold wallet, Beechwood colorblock  & midnight shoulder bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468299
> View attachment 4468300
> View attachment 4468301
> View attachment 4468302
> View attachment 4468303


Congrats! What a fabulous outlet haul. Twins on the Ivy. Enjoy.


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> Is this the first gen Hay?????!!!


I believe the first generation hay had ostrich handles.


----------



## Wendyann7

carterazo said:


> I believe the first generation hay had ostrich handles.


Yes, I have 1st generation Hay and it has ostrich handles.  I will take a pic this weekend


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> I believe the first generation hay had ostrich handles.


C4C's bag I believe is called sunflower.  It is slightly brighter than hay.  Carterazo is remembering correctly the first generation had ostrich handles and the color was called Hay.  The colors look close especially online.  I dream of that ostrich handled one!  I think they only made 12 of them from what my SA told me.  A rarity for sure!

I ordered the sunflower one and loved it but had the image of those ostrich handles in my head so decided to stay the course and some day come across one for sale.  Sunflower is a beauty in her own right!  I especially liked it where someone here posted their's with the black tea rose charm on it!  Stunning!  I'm tempted but I'm still gonna hold out and there is hope the MTO will have ostrich handles this summer.  No guarantee but when I inquired a while ago they said it may be coming in July.  Hay pebbled leather is also an option last I checked so here's hoping I can create my dream bag some day soon!


----------



## CoachMaven

So I went to my local store this evening to pick up my trifold wallet I had on hold, and this bag came home with me too. I had never seen it in person before, I tried it on and was sold. Dh even commented how much he liked it, the 1941 Canteen bag.


----------



## Newpurselove

CoachMaven said:


> So I went to my local store this evening to pick up my trifold wallet I had on hold, and this bag came home with me too. I had never seen it in person before, I tried it on and was sold. Dh even commented how much he liked it, the 1941 Canteen bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468633
> View attachment 4468632


 Love that bag only but only in that color! Gorgeous rich color. Enjoy


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> I believe the first generation hay had ostrich handles.


You're right! Thanks~


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ahhhh lovely sweater! I've wanted a Coach sweater since the first Rexy sweater came out, but I'm not big on the price either. I've been keeping my eye on the secondhand market, but you did good diligence and it paid off!
> 
> I love this color!!
> 
> The Riley belt bag is so beautiful and versatile! Sadly, black doesn't work with my wardrobe so I'm patiently waiting for more colors. Thanks for sharing! And I love the uni charm! I've been lusting after one of the medium or large animal charms since they came out. I think they're a great size!


Are the articulated charms hard to find? I saw one here in Vancouver the other day. A rexy, medium I think.


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! What a fabulous outlet haul. Twins on the Ivy. Enjoy.


Thank you.


----------



## Winterfell5

keishapie1973 said:


> Today's arrivals from the SAS...


Twins on this gray Rogue, which I just purchased last night at my Coach store!  It's beautiful and different!


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Thank you.


I really love smooth leather Rogues. Waiting for my 3rd one to be delivered.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

muchstuff said:


> Are the articulated charms hard to find? I saw one here in Vancouver the other day. A rexy, medium I think.


No, I don't think so! I'm just not willing to pay the full retail price haha. So to find them at a good price for me is a little hard


----------



## CoachMaven

Newpurselove said:


> Love that bag only but only in that color! Gorgeous rich color. Enjoy


Thank you. I also think it looks best in the Hunter Green.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> So I went to my local store this evening to pick up my trifold wallet I had on hold, and this bag came home with me too. I had never seen it in person before, I tried it on and was sold. Dh even commented how much he liked it, the 1941 Canteen bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468633
> View attachment 4468632


Love the canteen bag! Is the color Hunter Green?

Edit: i saw your above post. It is Hunter Green.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wendyann7 said:


> Yes, I have 1st generation Hay and it has ostrich handles.  I will take a pic this weekend


Please do. Ty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> I believe the first generation hay had ostrich handles.


Mine is Sunflower. Final answer. Lol


----------



## CoachMaven

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the canteen bag! Is the color Hunter Green?
> 
> Edit: i saw your above post. It is Hunter Green.


Thanks, yes Hunter Green. They are still in some stores, even though the website shows it as sold out.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CoachMaven said:


> Thanks, yes Hunter Green. They are still in some stores, even though the website shows it as sold out.


Do you have any pics of what it can fit? I've been debating the patchwork version but don't want to have to downsize my stuff as much as I have to for a dinky.


----------



## CoachMaven

Harley77 said:


> Do you have any pics of what it can fit? I've been debating the patchwork version but don't want to have to downsize my stuff as much as I have to for a dinky.


I took a photo for you. It fits what most of my smaller crossbody bags fit, except I did have to hunt down an old smaller sized wristlet I had in my closet to put my lip glosses and small items in. The newer "small" wristlet is too big unless you put it in on its side. I am also able to fit my phone, a Galaxy S8 with cover and pop socket on it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CoachMaven said:


> I took a photo for you. It fits what most of my smaller crossbody bags fit, except I did have to hunt down an old smaller sized wristlet I had in my closet to put my lip glosses and small items in. The newer "small" wristlet is too big unless you put it in on its side. I am also able to fit my phone, a Galaxy S8 with cover and pop socket on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469050


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Narnanz said:


> This is my first purchase ever from a Coach Boutique...we only have two in New Zealand...One on Queen Street in Auckland and I think we have one in Duty Free at The International Airport.
> So I was expecting big things...I was a bit dissappointed. I didnt know what to expect but I think I expected more.
> I went solely for a handbag strap...that was my goal and was pretty much all I could really afford on my wages.
> I had a choice of 3...two on sale..and one black strap with the leather roses (oh my god so lovely)
> I thought very hard...much as I loved the black , the cost just bought out my scottishness...NZ$305 was just too much.
> So the choice was between the two sale straps...both the same style. One in pink and the other in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468306


Strap twins.  It's a really pretty color and looks perfect on my blue Drew! Nice choice!


----------



## Lee22

Syren said:


> Nordstrom sent me a very heavily used chalk Parker. It arrived in a very very old Coach dust bag, they stopped using that color years ago. My guess was someone used it and returned in one of their old dust bags.  I’ve never had an issue with other Nordstrom purchases but that was the first bag I ever bought from them.


Ok need to provide an update. Went to pick up shipment from local Nordstrom and guess what return it right away!! After Inspecting I noticed the bag was scratched and dust bag was dirty. Even had a piece of hair in it. Just nasty. Never had issues before and I think the fact it was a white bag made the situation worse. I will be contacting CS.....


----------



## Syren

Lee22 said:


> Ok need to provide an update. Went to pick up shipment from local Nordstrom and guess what return it right away!! After Inspecting I noticed the bag was scratched and dust bag was dirty. Even had a piece of hair in it. Just nasty. Never had issues before and I think the fact it was a white bag made the situation worse. I will be contacting CS.....



That stinks!  Sorry you got a crappy bag too.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

New find from the Outlet! Bought it for resale, but now I kind of want to keep it...


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, I found this Black Link Dinky at outlet for 70/20% off.


----------



## belle_91

I wanted to get a card case for my dinky bag since its so small (but great) and bought this! Its a lot bigger than i was planning but i couldn't resist getting it pinned. They have so many cute pins now i might have it pinned again!! I always wanted that pink unicorn sticker but didn't know what id stick it on, so finally got my unicorn


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I found this Black Link Dinky at outlet for 70/20% off.
> 
> View attachment 4470142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470145


Yasssss Hunti


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> My found order found its way to me. 1941 Saddle, Ivy, 1941 Trifold wallet, Beechwood colorblock  & midnight shoulder bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468299
> View attachment 4468300
> View attachment 4468301
> View attachment 4468302
> View attachment 4468303


Beautiful bags!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I found this Black Link Dinky at outlet for 70/20% off.
> 
> View attachment 4470142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470145


Love it! Awesome find!!


----------



## moissydan98

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I found this Black Link Dinky at outlet for 70/20% off.
> 
> View attachment 4470142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470145


i tried on a dinky yesterday and it fit so comfortably. it seems like it'd be a very handy bag. that black link dinky is great find, she's so cute


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I found this Black Link Dinky at outlet for 70/20% off.
> 
> View attachment 4470142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470145


Wow! What great find!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Ok need to provide an update. Went to pick up shipment from local Nordstrom and guess what return it right away!! After Inspecting I noticed the bag was scratched and dust bag was dirty. Even had a piece of hair in it. Just nasty. Never had issues before and I think the fact it was a white bag made the situation worse. I will be contacting CS.....


Oh no! That's too bad.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

So I this for my friend and she is in lovvvvvve. 70/20


----------



## gr8onteej

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bags!!


Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> So I this for my friend and she is in lovvvvvve. 70/20


Beautiful bag at a great price plus 20%!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Beautiful bag at a great price plus 20%!


She happpppppy


----------



## redwood66

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She happpppppy


I need a friend like you.  LOL.  Awesome find.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> I need a friend like you.  LOL.  Awesome find.


She said she open the box and smelled all that goodness


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yasssss Hunti


She is nice.



BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Awesome find!!


Thanks!



daniellainez67 said:


> i tried on a dinky yesterday and it fit so comfortably. it seems like it'd be a very handy bag. that black link dinky is great find, she's so cute


Thanks!



Luvpurplepurses said:


> Wow! What great find!!


Thanks! I’ve been searching for some time now. Glad I got a great deal.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> So I this for my friend and she is in lovvvvvve. 70/20


Love this bag. You are a great friend.


----------



## barskin

Just arrived today....
My Mason Carryall in sage.



And, here are 3 things: My Rogue 25 in slate and pewter with rivets, a novelty strap in slate and pewter and an unexpectedly huge pyramid eye charm.


----------



## sacko

*Hello I am new to the Coach threads. I have been a major coach fanatic for quite some time.  Hope to have some great conversations, and share some exciting bags with you fellow coach lovers. *

Here is some of my newest pieces i got within the past two weeks. 

Can't wait for fall/winter. I live in California so its always hot, but for those chilly nights i just had to get the shearling jacket from Farfetch. 




The Dylan 10 in plum with the coach print i just received, and was on sale. I was so excited that the company had one more available. 




The stickman charm is so cool! i love it with the outlet backpack I got a while back.


----------



## Syren

sacko said:


> *Hello I am new to the Coach threads. I have been a major coach fanatic for quite some time.  Hope to have some great conversations, and share some exciting bags with you fellow coach lovers. *
> 
> Here is some of my newest pieces i got within the past two weeks.
> 
> Can't wait for fall/winter. I live in California so its always hot, but for those chilly nights i just had to get the shearling jacket from Farfetch.
> View attachment 4471667
> 
> 
> 
> The Dylan 10 in plum with the coach print i just received, and was on sale. I was so excited that the company had one more available.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471669
> 
> The stickman charm is so cool! i love it with the outlet backpack I got a while back.
> 
> View attachment 4471671



What fun goodies! I have the Stickman charm and I love it so much. I’m really into large and different style charms.


----------



## Syren

barskin said:


> Just arrived today....
> My Mason Carryall in sage.
> View attachment 4471507
> 
> 
> And, here are 3 things: My Rogue 25 in slate and pewter with rivets, a novelty strap in slate and pewter and an unexpectedly huge pyramid eye charm.
> 
> View attachment 4471508



Love all the accessories for your slate rogue!  I always wondered why the pyramid eye charm was so pricey, now I see because it’s large lol That makes me like it more!  Now I kind of want it haha


----------



## gr8onteej

I made it work as a minimalist bag with the zip card case but all the essentials fit and since I managed to snag at 70/20, it’s a keeper.  I added a customized hangtag and the butterfly is for another bag but flew into the pic.


----------



## BeachBagGal

barskin said:


> Just arrived today....
> My Mason Carryall in sage.
> View attachment 4471507
> 
> 
> And, here are 3 things: My Rogue 25 in slate and pewter with rivets, a novelty strap in slate and pewter and an unexpectedly huge pyramid eye charm.
> 
> View attachment 4471508


Wow loving those colors!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sacko said:


> *Hello I am new to the Coach threads. I have been a major coach fanatic for quite some time.  Hope to have some great conversations, and share some exciting bags with you fellow coach lovers. *
> 
> Here is some of my newest pieces i got within the past two weeks.
> 
> Can't wait for fall/winter. I live in California so its always hot, but for those chilly nights i just had to get the shearling jacket from Farfetch.
> View attachment 4471667
> 
> 
> 
> The Dylan 10 in plum with the coach print i just received, and was on sale. I was so excited that the company had one more available.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471669
> 
> The stickman charm is so cool! i love it with the outlet backpack I got a while back.
> 
> View attachment 4471671


Welcome! Great picks!


----------



## baglover57




----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4471681
> View attachment 4471682
> View attachment 4471683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it work as a minimalist bag with the zip card case but all the essentials fit and since I managed to snag at 70/20, it’s a keeper.  I added a customized hangtag and the butterfly is for another bag but flew into the pic.


What a cool bag and accessories!!


----------



## baglover57

baglover57 said:


> View attachment 4471687


She just arrived!


----------



## musiclover

barskin said:


> Just arrived today....
> My Mason Carryall in sage.
> View attachment 4471507
> 
> 
> And, here are 3 things: My Rogue 25 in slate and pewter with rivets, a novelty strap in slate and pewter and an unexpectedly huge pyramid eye charm.
> 
> View attachment 4471508


Everything is beautiful but I especially like your Mason and how you accessorized it!  That colour and your styling for the photo is really lovely!


----------



## musiclover

sacko said:


> *Hello I am new to the Coach threads. I have been a major coach fanatic for quite some time.  Hope to have some great conversations, and share some exciting bags with you fellow coach lovers. *
> 
> Here is some of my newest pieces i got within the past two weeks.
> 
> Can't wait for fall/winter. I live in California so its always hot, but for those chilly nights i just had to get the shearling jacket from Farfetch.
> View attachment 4471667
> 
> 
> 
> The Dylan 10 in plum with the coach print i just received, and was on sale. I was so excited that the company had one more available.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471669
> 
> The stickman charm is so cool! i love it with the outlet backpack I got a while back.
> 
> View attachment 4471671


That’s a great jacket!  I like shearling a lot. Those Dylan 10 bags are super cute, too!


----------



## musiclover

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4471681
> View attachment 4471682
> View attachment 4471683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it work as a minimalist bag with the zip card case but all the essentials fit and since I managed to snag at 70/20, it’s a keeper.  I added a customized hangtag and the butterfly is for another bag but flew into the pic.


These pieces are exquisite!  You have such a lovely collection.


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cool bag and accessories!!


Thank you.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Get my first backpack in this seasonal sale   for 50% off, what a surprise!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Black Tabby arrived today. Not sure if I should keep her, the oxblood has smooth leather on the outer pocket, but the black is all pebble leather, it has a different feel to it.


----------



## momofgirls

barskin said:


> Just arrived today....
> My Mason Carryall in sage.
> View attachment 4471507
> 
> 
> And, here are 3 things: My Rogue 25 in slate and pewter with rivets, a novelty strap in slate and pewter and an unexpectedly huge pyramid eye charm.
> 
> View attachment 4471508


How would u described the slate color in person? Does it have a grey undertone?


----------



## gr8onteej

Than


musiclover said:


> These pieces are exquisite!  You have such a lovely collection.


Thank you!


----------



## wintotty

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4471766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get my first backpack in this seasonal sale   for 50% off, what a surprise!


Love the backpack! I don't see those at 50% off online, is this special promo?


----------



## moissydan98

sacko said:


> *Hello I am new to the Coach threads. I have been a major coach fanatic for quite some time.  Hope to have some great conversations, and share some exciting bags with you fellow coach lovers. *
> 
> Here is some of my newest pieces i got within the past two weeks.
> 
> Can't wait for fall/winter. I live in California so its always hot, but for those chilly nights i just had to get the shearling jacket from Farfetch.
> View attachment 4471667
> 
> 
> 
> The Dylan 10 in plum with the coach print i just received, and was on sale. I was so excited that the company had one more available.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471669
> 
> The stickman charm is so cool! i love it with the outlet backpack I got a while back.
> 
> View attachment 4471671


these are all works of art


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4471681
> View attachment 4471682
> View attachment 4471683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it work as a minimalist bag with the zip card case but all the essentials fit and since I managed to snag at 70/20, it’s a keeper.  I added a customized hangtag and the butterfly is for another bag but flew into the pic.


This is SO cool! And everything together is fun, fun, fun!!!


----------



## barskin

momofgirls said:


> How would u described the slate color in person? Does it have a grey undertone?


 It's a very pretty color. I would say it is a light blue with only the tiniest bit of grey in it.


----------



## pretty_wommon

My new Coach Cassie in saddle - love love love! (I wish I have better photos though haha)


----------



## JStHilaire33

pretty_wommon said:


> My new Coach Cassie in saddle - love love love! (I wish I have better photos though haha)
> 
> View attachment 4472204
> View attachment 4472205


OMG GORG!! Are you in the US or UK?  I am dying for this bag?


----------



## pretty_wommon

JStHilaire33 said:


> OMG GORG!! Are you in the US or UK?  I am dying for this bag?


I live in Europe (Amsterdam).  I have been looking for a bag in this shade of brown for sometime now and I could not find a style that I like -- and then I saw this. It's perfect! I love the Cassie so much, I will most likely get it in another color. I am so tempted to order the black one now, but I have too many black bags.  I need to control myself and wait a bit for other colors to come out.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4471681
> View attachment 4471682
> View attachment 4471683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it work as a minimalist bag with the zip card case but all the essentials fit and since I managed to snag at 70/20, it’s a keeper.  I added a customized hangtag and the butterfly is for another bag but flew into the pic.


Beautiful!! 
Would a card case, small wristlet, keys, and phone fit in this?


----------



## valxim123

pretty_wommon said:


> My new Coach Cassie in saddle - love love love! (I wish I have better photos though haha)
> 
> View attachment 4472204
> View attachment 4472205


Omg She’s gorgeous


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4471681
> View attachment 4471682
> View attachment 4471683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it work as a minimalist bag with the zip card case but all the essentials fit and since I managed to snag at 70/20, it’s a keeper.  I added a customized hangtag and the butterfly is for another bag but flew into the pic.


Total SWAG


----------



## momofgirls

barskin said:


> It's a very pretty color. I would say it is a light blue with only the tiniest bit of grey in it.


Thanks, it pretty and I love the strap with it.


----------



## redwood66

My new Rogue 25 in black with navy whipstitch and gray snakeskin.  I love this bag and the blue lining is so pretty.


----------



## holiday123

Colorblock page 27 paired with crystal tearose strap so I can use crossbody.


----------



## barskin

Question: have a bought enough in these last few weeks?





Answer: Nooooo! I have another one, a Parker (pink) with all over tea roses, coming tomorrow. Gluttony, thy name is barskin!


----------



## Bagmedic

barskin said:


> Question: have a bought enough in these last few weeks?
> 
> View attachment 4472496
> View attachment 4472497
> View attachment 4472498
> 
> Answer: Nooooo! I have another one, a Parker (pink) with all over tea roses, coming tomorrow. Gluttony, thy name is barskin!


Twins on the colorblock frame bag!  Just received mine yesterday and love it!  I like how you have accessorized all your bags, too!  I may just need that butterfly!  It kind of looks like a moth online but on this bag I think it says butterfly!


----------



## barskin

Bagmedic said:


> Twins on the colorblock frame bag!  Just received mine yesterday and love it!  I like how you have accessorized all your bags, too!  I may just need that butterfly!  It kind of looks like a moth online but on this bag I think it says butterfly!


 I loved that frame bag for so long. 50% off - I grabbed it. You have to see the butterfly charm in person to appreciate it. It is amber and glittery; it's gorgeous.


----------



## fayden

I couldn't resist adding this Rogue to my collection!


----------



## 2cello

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock page 27 paired with crystal tearose strap so I can use crossbody.



Is this the nude strap?  I’m looking for a strap for the same bag but they didn’t have any beechwood. This works well.


----------



## redwood66

Proper pics with all the wrapping off.  I LOVE it.


----------



## gr8onteej

Hobbsy said:


> This is SO cool! And everything together is fun, fun, fun!!!


Thank you!


----------



## gr8onteej

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful!!
> Would a card case, small wristlet, keys, and phone fit in this?


Thanks!  I will check.


----------



## holiday123

2cello said:


> Is this the nude strap?  I’m looking for a strap for the same bag but they didn’t have any beechwood. This works well.


Yes it is the nude pink one. I plan to swap out the dogleash clips with gold from another strap. The nude pink and beechwood are very similar. 
I had bought this rose print one, but am not crazy about it for some reason (probably because this particular one has a bulge in it) Luckily there are other options  May even use peony to mix it up a little.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Proper pics with all the wrapping off.  I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 4472574
> 
> Oh I like it, especially the pop of cadet!
> 
> View attachment 4472575


----------



## redwood66

Thank you.  It does seem to be cadet now that I look at the pics.


----------



## paruparo

Not a great pic, but I was just so excited I unwrapped and took a quick pic before heading out the door for dinner. Found this beauty at the outlet, 70% off and all wrapped up, with plastic protective stuff and it looked like it was brand new and someone just forgot it was there in the storage room all this time and decided to put it out on display today. The SA told me, she had literally just put it out when I walked in and zeroed in on it hahaha!


----------



## barskin

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4472597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great pic, but I was just so excited I unwrapped and took a quick pic before heading out the door for dinner. Found this beauty at the outlet, 70% off and all wrapped up, with plastic protective stuff and it looked like it was brand new and someone just forgot it was there in the storage room all this time and decided to put it out on display today. The SA told me, she had literally just put it out when I walked in and zeroed in on it hahaha!



Whoa! Score!


----------



## paruparo

barskin said:


> Whoa! Score!


I stalked this bag when it came out but couldn’t pull the trigger. Then it was sold out. It was pure luck I saw it again today! And now, after all the coach sales that had me buying all sorts of stuff, I am on ban island hahaha!


----------



## Punkie

I finally got a mini Bennett after being on the fence for a long time about one. I’m so glad I finally went for it. I love this color and I love the size of it.


----------



## gr8onteej

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful!!
> Would a card case, small wristlet, keys, and phone fit in this?


Ok, so here's what it looks like with these item.  I substituted sunglasses for card case because I didn't go back and read your post.  Hopefully this helps.  The wristlet is the same length as an iPhone 8+ but a little taller/wider.


----------



## JStHilaire33

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock page 27 paired with crystal tearose strap so I can use crossbody.


this is BEAUTIFUL! What is the bag in your avatar picture??


----------



## SEWDimples

barskin said:


> Just arrived today....
> My Mason Carryall in sage.
> View attachment 4471507
> 
> 
> And, here are 3 things: My Rogue 25 in slate and pewter with rivets, a novelty strap in slate and pewter and an unexpectedly huge pyramid eye charm.
> 
> View attachment 4471508


Congrats! Gorgeous color. Love the exotic details. Enjoy.



gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4471681
> View attachment 4471682
> View attachment 4471683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it work as a minimalist bag with the zip card case but all the essentials fit and since I managed to snag at 70/20, it’s a keeper.  I added a customized hangtag and the butterfly is for another bag but flew into the pic.


Congrats! I want this bag and tried to order it, but it was not deleted. I’ll have to get this bag soon. Thanks for the pictures. Enjoy.



Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4471820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Tabby arrived today. Not sure if I should keep her, the oxblood has smooth leather on the outer pocket, but the black is all pebble leather, it has a different feel to it.



Really cute!



pretty_wommon said:


> My new Coach Cassie in saddle - love love love! (I wish I have better photos though haha)
> 
> View attachment 4472204
> View attachment 4472205


Nice color.



holiday123 said:


> Yes it is the nude pink one. I plan to swap out the dogleash clips with gold from another strap. The nude pink and beechwood are very similar.
> I had bought this rose print one, but am not crazy about it for some reason (probably because this particular one has a bulge in it) Luckily there are other options  May even use peony to mix it up a little.


Congrats! Love the Page 27. Enjoy.


----------



## redwood66

Just received the Charlie carryall in the snakeskin.  It is a very pretty bag and so lightweight!


----------



## Teagaggle

barskin said:


> Question: have a bought enough in these last few weeks?
> 
> View attachment 4472496
> View attachment 4472497
> View attachment 4472498
> 
> Answer: Nooooo! I have another one, a Parker (pink) with all over tea roses, coming tomorrow. Gluttony, thy name is barskin!


OMG,  your photos look like a magazine ad! Beautiful!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

redwood66 said:


> Just received the Charlie carryall in the snakeskin.  It is a very pretty bag and so lightweight!
> 
> View attachment 4472622


I’ve been trying to decide on this one. After this pic, I’m definitely leaning more towards yes. Gorgeous!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4472618
> View attachment 4472619
> View attachment 4472620
> 
> Ok, so here's what it looks like with these item.  I substituted sunglasses for card case because I didn't go back and read your post.  Hopefully this helps.  The wristlet is the same length as an iPhone 8+ but a little taller/wider.


Thank you so much!! I think I might order tomorrow!!


----------



## RBee

I usually lurk here, but I wanted to share this beauty that just arrived! I took a chance ordering on Yoox because I couldn't pass up the price, and... the actual bag looks nothing like the photos online. It looks much, much better!

Colorblock crocodile Rogue, according to the tag. I love it more than I expected to!





Also picked up a dark denim Dinky 24. It came with a tiny dent in the front that I think I can live with.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

RBee said:


> I usually lurk here, but I wanted to share this beauty that just arrived! I took a chance ordering on Yoox because I couldn't pass up the price, and... the actual bag looks nothing like the photos online. It looks much, much better!
> 
> Colorblock crocodile Rogue, according to the tag. I love it more than I expected to!
> 
> View attachment 4472649
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a dark denim Dinky 24. It came with a tiny dent in the front that I think I can live with.
> 
> View attachment 4472650


Beautiful bags! I saw this Rogue on there but the red looks so much brighter in their pics so I passed it by. I like this rich deep red much more.


----------



## ivdw

barskin said:


> Question: have a bought enough in these last few weeks?
> 
> View attachment 4472496
> View attachment 4472497
> View attachment 4472498
> 
> Answer: Nooooo! I have another one, a Parker (pink) with all over tea roses, coming tomorrow. Gluttony, thy name is barskin!


Ver nice!! Is the Cooper heavy? Do you use it just for work out can you use it for every day aswell?


----------



## RBee

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Beautiful bags! I saw this Rogue on there but the red looks so much brighter in their pics so I passed it by. I like this rich deep red much more.



I agree! Their photos also had no sign of the shoulder straps or the hangtag. For once I'm glad the online pictures were inaccurate.


----------



## holiday123

JStHilaire33 said:


> this is BEAUTIFUL! What is the bag in your avatar picture??


Thank you. That is a dinky 24 in Azure with a crystal strap I borrowed from a mailbox 24.


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> I usually lurk here, but I wanted to share this beauty that just arrived! I took a chance ordering on Yoox because I couldn't pass up the price, and... the actual bag looks nothing like the photos online. It looks much, much better!
> 
> Colorblock crocodile Rogue, according to the tag. I love it more than I expected to!
> 
> View attachment 4472649
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a dark denim Dinky 24. It came with a tiny dent in the front that I think I can live with.
> 
> View attachment 4472650


Oh em gee that croc is gorgeous!  

Well poo.  They cancelled my order.  You got a great deal!


----------



## Glttglam

Punkie said:


> I finally got a mini Bennett after being on the fence for a long time about one. I’m so glad I finally went for it. I love this color and I love the size of it.



Love the caption in your photo Very pretty bag and wristlet! I’ve always wanted of your bag too But I haven’t gotten around to getting one.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

barskin said:


> Question: have a bought enough in these last few weeks?
> 
> View attachment 4472496
> View attachment 4472497
> View attachment 4472498
> 
> Answer: Nooooo! I have another one, a Parker (pink) with all over tea roses, coming tomorrow. Gluttony, thy name is barskin!


All are stunning and the charms add to the beauty!!!


----------



## barskin

How pretty is this? After 6 other substantial bags, I grabbed this Parker at the last moment.


----------



## barskin

Whoops. I took that last picture before I took all the protective covering off .


----------



## mama23boys

My purchases arrived. I’m still waiting on one more, which should be here Monday. Not sure if I should keep both Bandits. Both are beautiful but I’m a little surprised at how much I like the beechwood. I really like the Parker, does anyone have this one? I’m wondering how the wicker? will hold up.


----------



## CoachMaven

redwood66 said:


> Proper pics with all the wrapping off.  I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 4472574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472575


I need this bag in my life!


----------



## redwood66

CoachMaven said:


> I need this bag in my life!


You do!  I am so happy that I decided to get it.  I would rather have one bag that I am thrilled with at a higher cost than 3 bags that I like just ok - which total more than the 1 bag.  LOL.  I might have to send back a couple from the sale.


----------



## Iluvhaute

I’ve previously revealed my Brodie Sandal, I just got the tea rose rogue and the prairie mini dress with studs today. Perfect Coach outfit head to toe!


----------



## momofgirls

mama23boys said:


> My purchases arrived. I’m still waiting on one more, which should be here Monday. Not sure if I should keep both Bandits. Both are beautiful but I’m a little surprised at how much I like the beechwood. I really like the Parker, does anyone have this one? I’m wondering how the wicker? will hold up.


I bought the Parker but returned it, its so pretty but mine had scratches to the leather. The wicker is so soft.


----------



## Winterfell5

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4473205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve previously revealed my Brodie Sandal, I just got the tea rose rogue and the prairie mini dress with studs today. Perfect Coach outfit head to toe!


You look lovely, and all of your purchases work so well together!!  Perfect summer outfit!


----------



## Georgiaseven

fayden said:


> I couldn't resist adding this Rogue to my collection!
> 
> View attachment 4472534


I love this rogue and just ordered it. What a great price too!


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> Despite my love of Rogues, I never got a plain black one. Here is my 25, courtesy of this current sale...took ideas on how to style from the photos on Coach.com
> Can't believe I waited so long for black!
> View attachment 4457104


Very pretty! 

You sound like me. I bought the larger size courtesy of the sale. I thought she’s such a practical beauty - why did I wait so long!


----------



## LuvsElvis

redwood66 said:


> Just received the Charlie carryall in the snakeskin.  It is a very pretty bag and so lightweight!
> 
> View attachment 4472622


Congrats!! Bag Twins!!! I went to my local Coach store looking to get a Rogue 25.  I came home with Python Embossed Charlie!!!


----------



## barskin

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4473205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve previously revealed my Brodie Sandal, I just got the tea rose rogue and the prairie mini dress with studs today. Perfect Coach outfit head to toe!


 Beautiful ensemble!


----------



## elisabettaverde

barskin said:


> How pretty is this? After 6 other substantial bags, I grabbed this Parker at the last moment.
> View attachment 4473071



Your staging is beautiful!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil out gem


----------



## whateve

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4473205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve previously revealed my Brodie Sandal, I just got the tea rose rogue and the prairie mini dress with studs today. Perfect Coach outfit head to toe!


You look beautiful!


----------



## redwood66

I received most of my sale bags today but am only keeping a few.  The tea rose rogue 25 in chalk and the metallic graphite regular rogue are going back along with the tattoo dreamer (scratched up).  They are not for me.  Glad I got my black snakeskin rogue 25 and the 2nd gen oxblood 25.

But this dreamer tote 36 is such a nice bag!  I think people don't know how nice based on the online photos.  It is stamped 1941 and has the 1941 light colored canvas lining.  But the pockets, oh my gosh all the pockets!  The outside ones are leather lined and the middle ones suede lined in wine/oxblood.  The leather is sooo soft!  I love it.  It's also light weight which is a bonus over the regular rogue.  If it's under your arm it folds together nicely unless you have it stuffed.  Sorry so many pics but if you are on the fence they may help.

I am also keeping the cute Lunar new year pouch and the fuschia clutch.


----------



## sb2

redwood66 said:


> I received most of my sale bags today but am only keeping a few.  The tea rose rogue 25 in chalk and the metallic graphite regular rogue are going back along with the tattoo dreamer (scratched up).  They are not for me.  Glad I got my black snakeskin rogue 25 and the 2nd gen oxblood 25.
> 
> But this dreamer tote 36 is such a nice bag!  I think people don't know how nice based on the online photos.  It is stamped 1941 and has the 1941 light colored canvas lining.  But the pockets, oh my gosh all the pockets!  The outside ones are leather lined and the middle ones suede lined in wine/oxblood.  The leather is sooo soft!  I love it.  It's also light weight which is a bonus over the regular rogue.  If it's under your arm it folds together nicely unless you have it stuffed.  Sorry so many pics but if you are on the fence they may help.
> 
> I am also keeping the cute Lunar new year pouch and the fuschia clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4473461
> View attachment 4473462
> View attachment 4473463
> View attachment 4473464
> View attachment 4473465
> View attachment 4473466
> View attachment 4473467
> View attachment 4473468



I love that dreamer I just wish they had feet.  I don’t see why they didn’t


----------



## redwood66

sb2 said:


> I love that dreamer I just wish they had feet.  I don’t see why they didn’t


It would be nice if it had feet for sure.  I am careful where I put my bags so I think it will be ok for me.  Maybe one can add feet if they don't care if they show on the inside of the bag.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Got this little guy from DBF for my 28th Birthday today! I'll probably be picking up the Cassie in black on Sunday as a treat to myself haha


----------



## redwood66

TangerineKandy said:


> Got this little guy from DBF for my 28th Birthday today! I'll probably be picking up the Cassie in black on Sunday as a treat to myself haha


So cute!


----------



## tealocean

RBee said:


> I usually lurk here, but I wanted to share this beauty that just arrived! I took a chance ordering on Yoox because I couldn't pass up the price, and... the actual bag looks nothing like the photos online. It looks much, much better!
> 
> Colorblock crocodile Rogue, according to the tag. I love it more than I expected to!
> 
> View attachment 4472649
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a dark denim Dinky 24. It came with a tiny dent in the front that I think I can live with.
> 
> View attachment 4472650


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## mama23boys

TangerineKandy said:


> Got this little guy from DBF for my 28th Birthday today! I'll probably be picking up the Cassie in black on Sunday as a treat to myself haha


So cute. Happy Birthday!


----------



## tealocean

TangerineKandy said:


> Got this little guy from DBF for my 28th Birthday today! I'll probably be picking up the Cassie in black on Sunday as a treat to myself haha


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bagmedic

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4473205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve previously revealed my Brodie Sandal, I just got the tea rose rogue and the prairie mini dress with studs today. Perfect Coach outfit head to toe!


Thank you for a modeling shot with the shoes!  I love them!  Are they comfortable?  They look great on you!


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> I received most of my sale bags today but am only keeping a few.  The tea rose rogue 25 in chalk and the metallic graphite regular rogue are going back along with the tattoo dreamer (scratched up).  They are not for me.  Glad I got my black snakeskin rogue 25 and the 2nd gen oxblood 25.
> 
> But this dreamer tote 36 is such a nice bag!  I think people don't know how nice based on the online photos.  It is stamped 1941 and has the 1941 light colored canvas lining.  But the pockets, oh my gosh all the pockets!  The outside ones are leather lined and the middle ones suede lined in wine/oxblood.  The leather is sooo soft!  I love it.  It's also light weight which is a bonus over the regular rogue.  If it's under your arm it folds together nicely unless you have it stuffed.  Sorry so many pics but if you are on the fence they may help.
> 
> I am also keeping the cute Lunar new year pouch and the fuschia clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4473461
> View attachment 4473462
> View attachment 4473463
> View attachment 4473464
> View attachment 4473465
> View attachment 4473466
> View attachment 4473467
> View attachment 4473468


That's the one I was trying to find a picture of last night!  I didn't realize there is a berry color on the front along with the black.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> That's the one I was trying to find a picture of last night!  I didn't realize there is a berry color on the front along with the black.  Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome.  There are no pics on the Coach website of the black other than from the front.  I think the color is really an oxblood wine color and very pretty in person.  Love this bag for all that it has going for it.


----------



## pretty_wommon

TangerineKandy said:


> Got this little guy from DBF for my 28th Birthday today! I'll probably be picking up the Cassie in black on Sunday as a treat to myself haha


Cute!!! Go get Cassie! Hahaha I'm a big Cassie lover.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you for a modeling shot with the shoes!  I love them!  Are they comfortable?  They look great on you!



Thank you! The main issue with the strings on the shoes is that they come untied. Which kinda make them flop around on your feet. I’m sure as they more broken in they will stay tied. I love them!


----------



## brightblonde

pretty_wommon said:


> My new Coach Cassie in saddle - love love love! (I wish I have better photos though haha)



So nice!  Enjoy it.  I want one.  But can't find that color here in U.S


----------



## TangerineKandy

mama23boys said:


> So cute. Happy Birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

I Can't wait to pick her up!!


pretty_wommon said:


> Cute!!! Go get Cassie! Hahaha I'm a big Cassie lover.


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> I received most of my sale bags today but am only keeping a few.  The tea rose rogue 25 in chalk and the metallic graphite regular rogue are going back along with the tattoo dreamer (scratched up).  They are not for me.  Glad I got my black snakeskin rogue 25 and the 2nd gen oxblood 25.
> 
> But this dreamer tote 36 is such a nice bag!  I think people don't know how nice based on the online photos.  It is stamped 1941 and has the 1941 light colored canvas lining.  But the pockets, oh my gosh all the pockets!  The outside ones are leather lined and the middle ones suede lined in wine/oxblood.  The leather is sooo soft!  I love it.  It's also light weight which is a bonus over the regular rogue.  If it's under your arm it folds together nicely unless you have it stuffed.  Sorry so many pics but if you are on the fence they may help.
> 
> I am also keeping the cute Lunar new year pouch and the fuschia clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4473461
> View attachment 4473462
> View attachment 4473463
> View attachment 4473464
> View attachment 4473465
> View attachment 4473466
> View attachment 4473467
> View attachment 4473468



Love it congrats!  The color combo is beautiful. I was interested in this when they first released. Would you say it holds what the same amount as a rogue 36?  I love all the pockets.


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lil out gem



The blue really pops against the yellow!


----------



## MKB0925

Went to the outlet yesterday....they had a few deletes but they looked to be in rough shape so I passed but I did end up with this girl...my first bag in Cornflower and it was under $100.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> I received most of my sale bags today but am only keeping a few.  The tea rose rogue 25 in chalk and the metallic graphite regular rogue are going back along with the tattoo dreamer (scratched up).  They are not for me.  Glad I got my black snakeskin rogue 25 and the 2nd gen oxblood 25.
> 
> But this dreamer tote 36 is such a nice bag!  I think people don't know how nice based on the online photos.  It is stamped 1941 and has the 1941 light colored canvas lining.  But the pockets, oh my gosh all the pockets!  The outside ones are leather lined and the middle ones suede lined in wine/oxblood.  The leather is sooo soft!  I love it.  It's also light weight which is a bonus over the regular rogue.  If it's under your arm it folds together nicely unless you have it stuffed.  Sorry so many pics but if you are on the fence they may help.
> 
> I am also keeping the cute Lunar new year pouch and the fuschia clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4473461
> View attachment 4473462
> View attachment 4473463
> View attachment 4473464
> View attachment 4473465
> View attachment 4473466
> View attachment 4473467
> View attachment 4473468


Beautiful! Mine arrives today. Hope it looks as good as yours!


----------



## redwood66

Syren said:


> Love it congrats!  The color combo is beautiful. I was interested in this when they first released. Would you say it holds what the same amount as a rogue 36?  I love all the pockets.


Thank you.  I don't have a big rogue so I am not sure but I think this bag will hold quite a bit but be so much lighter to carry.  All the pockets are awesome.


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> Thank you.  I don't have a big rogue so I am not sure but I think this bag will hold quite a bit but be so much lighter to carry.  All the pockets are awesome.



Thanks!  Going by dimensions it looks like it’s as long as a rogue 36 but maybe a bit wider and it seems like it would open wider in the center zip section. Great bag I must resist lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Syren said:


> Thanks!  Going by dimensions it looks like it’s as long as a rogue 36 but maybe a bit wider and it seems like it would open wider in the center zip section. Great bag I must resist lol


Jumping in to say I find the dreamer tote to hold more than my rogue 36. It's also easier to organize and lighter weight. I've been trying hard to not buy another lol


----------



## redwood66

Syren said:


> Thanks!  Going by dimensions it looks like it’s as long as a rogue 36 but maybe a bit wider and it seems like it would open wider in the center zip section. Great bag I must resist lol





Harley77 said:


> Jumping in to say I find the dreamer tote to hold more than my rogue 36. It's also easier to organize and lighter weight. I've been trying hard to not buy another lol



It does open wide because of the gusseted pockets.  I would think I could add a novelty strap to the handle rings?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4473205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve previously revealed my Brodie Sandal, I just got the tea rose rogue and the prairie mini dress with studs today. Perfect Coach outfit head to toe!


You look amazing, great look!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Cassie in Black


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> Jumping in to say I find the dreamer tote to hold more than my rogue 36. It's also easier to organize and lighter weight. I've been trying hard to not buy another lol



It does look like it would hold more,thanks!  I really like the blue suede on the black one.


----------



## JStHilaire33

Weekend shopper said:


> Cassie in Black


Soooooo pretty! I order mine and should be here today, come through UPS!! 
Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

JStHilaire33 said:


> Soooooo pretty! I order mine and should be here today, come through UPS!!
> Congrats on your beauty!


Thank you  Congratulations on your Cassie.


----------



## Weekend shopper

My Rogue Found Orders came today
1941 Red Rogue
Beachwood Tea Rose Rogue
Navy Rivets


----------



## tealocean

Weekend shopper said:


> My Rogue Found Orders came today
> 1941 Red Rogue
> Beachwood Tea Rose Rogue
> Navy Rivets
> View attachment 4474229


These are all gorgeous, and that red is a stunner!  Enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

tealocean said:


> These are all gorgeous, and that red is a stunner!  Enjoy!


Thank you I was suprised that the Red was still able to order. You might still be able to get one.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you I was suprised that the Red was still able to order. You might still be able to get one.


Oh. Mah. Gawd. I'm going to have to try to make it to my outlet this weekend to see about that 1941 Red. That's the last Rogue I want then I'll consider my collection complete.


----------



## Weekend shopper

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Oh. Mah. Gawd. I'm going to have to try to make it to my outlet this weekend to see about that 1941 Red. That's the last Rogue I want then I'll consider my collection complete.


I hope you get it. Please let me know


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4471681
> View attachment 4471682
> View attachment 4471683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it work as a minimalist bag with the zip card case but all the essentials fit and since I managed to snag at 70/20, it’s a keeper.  I added a customized hangtag and the butterfly is for another bag but flew into the pic.


What a find! Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4473205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve previously revealed my Brodie Sandal, I just got the tea rose rogue and the prairie mini dress with studs today. Perfect Coach outfit head to toe!


This whole outfit is adoooorable!! ❤️❤️


----------



## LuvsElvis

Weekend shopper said:


> My Rogue Found Orders came today
> 1941 Red Rogue
> Beachwood Tea Rose Rogue
> Navy Rivets
> View attachment 4474229


Beautiful Rogues!!! Congrats to you!!
Can I ask how much 1941 Red is as well as Navy Rivet Rogue?  
Thank You !! Lynne


----------



## carterazo

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4472597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great pic, but I was just so excited I unwrapped and took a quick pic before heading out the door for dinner. Found this beauty at the outlet, 70% off and all wrapped up, with plastic protective stuff and it looked like it was brand new and someone just forgot it was there in the storage room all this time and decided to put it out on display today. The SA told me, she had literally just put it out when I walked in and zeroed in on it hahaha!


What a find! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

T


RBee said:


> I usually lurk here, but I wanted to share this beauty that just arrived! I took a chance ordering on Yoox because I couldn't pass up the price, and... the actual bag looks nothing like the photos online. It looks much, much better!
> 
> Colorblock crocodile Rogue, according to the tag. I love it more than I expected to!
> 
> View attachment 4472649
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a dark denim Dinky 24. It came with a tiny dent in the front that I think I can live with.
> 
> View attachment 4472650


Truly great finds. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

mama23boys said:


> My purchases arrived. I’m still waiting on one more, which should be here Monday. Not sure if I should keep both Bandits. Both are beautiful but I’m a little surprised at how much I like the beechwood. I really like the Parker, does anyone have this one? I’m wondering how the wicker? will hold up.


I debated that beechwood Bandit it looks so yummy. Hope you kept it. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4473205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve previously revealed my Brodie Sandal, I just got the tea rose rogue and the prairie mini dress with studs today. Perfect Coach outfit head to toe!


You look fab!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> My Rogue Found Orders came today
> 1941 Red Rogue
> Beachwood Tea Rose Rogue
> Navy Rivets
> View attachment 4474229


Twins on red. Glad they arrived


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil retail outlet goodies


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you I was suprised that the Red was still able to order. You might still be able to get one.


I told you it was. Glad you went


----------



## Syren

Are outlets still 70% off deletes?


----------



## baghabitz34

Weekend shopper said:


> My Rogue Found Orders came today
> 1941 Red Rogue
> Beachwood Tea Rose Rogue
> Navy Rivets
> View attachment 4474229


Great haul, congrats


----------



## Sunshine mama

Weekend shopper said:


> My Rogue Found Orders came today
> 1941 Red Rogue
> Beachwood Tea Rose Rogue
> Navy Rivets
> View attachment 4474229


Like everyone said, the red Rogue is amazing!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> Are outlets still 70% off deletes?


Yes


----------



## redwood66

Oh my gosh this butterfly strap is stinking cute.  I will have to see what else it goes with in my closet.

Dinky in Chili.  I do have a Dinky in chalk with tan snakeskin and rivets.


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes


 Ahhh I don’t need to hear that!  Lol Thanks!

Now I need to complain to the outlet that they never send me the extra % coupons anymore!


----------



## Weekend shopper

LuvsElvis said:


> Beautiful Rogues!!! Congrats to you!!
> Can I ask how much 1941 Red is as well as Navy Rivet Rogue?
> Thank You !! Lynne


The Red was $190.80 before tax and shipping. 
Navy Rivets was $ 156.00 before tax and shipping.


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on red. Glad they arrived





baghabitz34 said:


> Great haul, congrats





Sunshine mama said:


> Like everyone said, the red Rogue is amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Teagaggle

Unexpected purchase @ Macy's...


----------



## valxim123

Ok so i just received my 2 rouges, black and oxblood, the packaging was impressive, gift box, all wrapped up, both came with dustbags and clochettes, style wise these bags are stunning, but im just a little on the fence on the black one because the leather seems a little bit more thin than the oxblood, the leather doesn’t feel as pebbled but doesn’t colapse even though is soft, i will think about it for a few days


----------



## LuvsElvis

Weekend shopper said:


> The Red was $190.80 before tax and shipping.
> Navy Rivets was $ 156.00 before tax and shipping.


Lucky you!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## crazycatlady76

Syren said:


> Are outlets still 70% off deletes?



Ours were today.  My mom dad dad stopped at the outlet on their way home from vacation and picked up a green Rogue for mom and this one for me.


----------



## moissydan98

Teagaggle said:


> Unexpected purchase @ Macy's...
> View attachment 4474497


oh my word, she’s beautiful!!!


----------



## mama23boys

valxim123 said:


> View attachment 4474556
> View attachment 4474557
> View attachment 4474558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so i just received my 2 rouges, black and oxblood, the packaging was impressive, gift box, all wrapped up, both came with dustbags and clochettes, style wise these bags are stunning, but im just a little on the fence on the black one because the leather seems a little bit more thin than the oxblood, the leather doesn’t feel as pebbled but doesn’t colapse even though is soft, i will think about it for a few days


Both look great. Would you say they are identical in every other way besides the thickness of the leather and of course color? I’m expecting a black Rogue 25 to be delivered in a couples days.


----------



## valxim123

mama23boys said:


> Both look great. Would you say they are identical in every other way besides the thickness of the leather and of course color? I’m expecting a black Rogue 25 to be delivered in a couples days.


Thankyou, i kept inspecting the black one and on the sides is very soft like you can squish it the leather is very soft and thin  and in some areas i almost couldnt feel the pebble, because the leather is thiner i have trouble running the zippers, the quality just doesnt feel the same as the oxblood, now i dont know if i should return it or exchange it for another black and see if i get lucky this time.


----------



## shanen

New tabby yay or nay?


----------



## shanen

Also this❤️


----------



## mama23boys

valxim123 said:


> Thankyou, i kept inspecting the black one and on the sides is very soft like you can squish it the leather is very soft and thin  and in some areas i almost couldnt feel the pebble, because the leather is thiner i have trouble running the zippers, the quality just doesnt feel the same as the oxblood, now i dont know if i should return it or exchange it for another black and see if i get lucky this time.


I would exchange if you feel the black is inferior. I no longer have a rogue to compare to so I hope I’m happy with the quality. In your picture overall they not look really good. Both are very classic colors.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new outlet bags. Love the Canyon Bedford.

Canyon Bedford Hobo



Heather Grey Rogue Tote


Dark Sienna Rogue Briefcase


----------



## wintotty

SEWDimples said:


> My new outlet bags. Love the Canyon Bedford.
> 
> Canyon Bedford Hobo
> View attachment 4474839
> 
> 
> Heather Grey Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4474838
> 
> Dark Sienna Rogue Briefcase
> View attachment 4474837


I love my Bedford too!
May I ask how much was the rogue briefcase at outlet? I’m looking for my husbands


----------



## Syren

crazycatlady76 said:


> Ours were today.  My mom dad dad stopped at the outlet on their way home from vacation and picked up a green Rogue for mom and this one for me.


Beautiful!  Is this dusty rose?  I have this one and I love pairing it with the same Minnie charm and scarf haha!


----------



## Bagmedic

valxim123 said:


> Thankyou, i kept inspecting the black one and on the sides is very soft like you can squish it the leather is very soft and thin  and in some areas i almost couldnt feel the pebble, because the leather is thiner i have trouble running the zippers, the quality just doesnt feel the same as the oxblood, now i dont know if i should return it or exchange it for another black and see if i get lucky this time.


Maybe exchange and then decide.  At least you tried and not always wondered.  That's my motto!


----------



## redwood66

valxim123 said:


> Thankyou, i kept inspecting the black one and on the sides is very soft like you can squish it the leather is very soft and thin  and in some areas i almost couldnt feel the pebble, because the leather is thiner i have trouble running the zippers, the quality just doesnt feel the same as the oxblood, now i dont know if i should return it or exchange it for another black and see if i get lucky this time.


If it were me and you could do it, I would exchange but keep the one you have until you have both in your hand.  You could get one that is not in as nice shape.  When I reordered the oxblood at the lower price I kept the first one until I had both in my hand.  It's a good thing because the second one came with no hangtag.


----------



## redwood66

I was starting to pack this one up to return and just couldn't do it.  I love the rogue 25 so much and it is a perfect bag for me and my casual lifestyle.  The fact these are going away and I couldn't get a tea rose one later without paying too much made me decide to keep it.  The tea rose was never something I wanted all over a bag but in chalk I think it is great for Spring and Summer.  It sure is noticeably heavier than my other 25s.


----------



## valxim123

redwood66 said:


> If it were me and you could do it, I would exchange but keep the one you have until you have both in your hand.  You could get one that is not in as nice shape.  When I reordered the oxblood at the lower price I kept the first one until I had both in my hand.  It's a good thing because the second one came with no hangtag.


Yes that’s a good idea, but i would wait until the next sale hoping the black wont sell out, im also thinking about sending it for an exchange of the same and see if the  next is better quality, i wish i had a coach boutique closer to my home so could inspect the bag in person before buying it


----------



## valxim123

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe exchange and then decide.  At least you tried and not always wondered.  That's my motto!


Yes, at first i just wanted to order the black but like an hour later after looking at the oxblood one i ordered and this one looks way better than the black i first ordered, maybe i will exchange it for another black and see if i get a better one, or maybe i will just return and order from somewhere else.


----------



## holiday123

OK I caved and am back at the outlet. 1941 red rogue on its way to me. I also reordered the navy rivets for way less than the FOS price and got chili duffle for mom since she loved mine so much and flax duffle for me.   Off to ban island.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> OK I caved and am back at the outlet. 1941 red rogue on its way to me. I also reordered the navy rivets for way less than the FOS price and got chili duffle for mom since she loved mine so much and flax duffle for me.   Off to ban island.


  It's probably a good thing I don't have one near me.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> It's probably a good thing I don't have one near me.


I'm an hour plus tolls so don't usually get to do the 70%, but am hitting Dillard’s clearance sale and Costco too so it makes a good day of it.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

holiday123 said:


> OK I caved and am back at the outlet. 1941 red rogue on its way to me. I also reordered the navy rivets for way less than the FOS price and got chili duffle for mom since she loved mine so much and flax duffle for me.   Off to ban island.


Did they happen to mention how many of the 1941 Red are showing as available? I’m trying to decide if it’s worth a trip this weekend.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> OK I caved and am back at the outlet. 1941 red rogue on its way to me. I also reordered the navy rivets for way less than the FOS price and got chili duffle for mom since she loved mine so much and flax duffle for me.   Off to ban island.


Booooom do that


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> OK I caved and am back at the outlet. 1941 red rogue on its way to me. I also reordered the navy rivets for way less than the FOS price and got chili duffle for mom since she loved mine so much and flax duffle for me.   Off to ban island.


I ordered saddle and thinking about flax


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Did they happen to mention how many of the 1941 Red are showing as available? I’m trying to decide if it’s worth a trip this weekend.


Yes they are


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I'm an hour plus tolls so don't usually get to do the 70%, but am hitting Dillard’s clearance sale and Costco too so it makes a good day of it.


Im an hour to a gooood one


----------



## holiday123

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Did they happen to mention how many of the 1941 Red are showing as available? I’m trying to decide if it’s worth a trip this weekend.


Sorry I didn't ask, I was just happy to get a good SA.


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I ordered saddle and thinking about flax


I thought about saddle but I figured I'd try flax. Hope I like it.


----------



## Mistyfang

SEWDimples said:


> My new outlet bags. Love the Canyon Bedford.
> 
> Canyon Bedford Hobo
> View attachment 4474839
> 
> 
> Heather Grey Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4474838
> 
> Dark Sienna Rogue Briefcase
> View attachment 4474837


So lucky. I totally would get those if I have access to them.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

holiday123 said:


> Sorry I didn't ask, I was just happy to get a good SA.


I think I may wait until Monday since they’re so packed on the weekend that they don’t like doing found orders. And we’re going to pick up our new furniture today so this weekend is really being consumed by that already.


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> OK I caved and am back at the outlet. 1941 red rogue on its way to me. I also reordered the navy rivets for way less than the FOS price and got chili duffle for mom since she loved mine so much and flax duffle for me.   Off to ban island.


Can I ask how much the chili duffle was?


----------



## barskin

I strolled into my local boutique again today, and there was the Dreamer I almost got before. Well...not almost anymore.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I thought about saddle but I figured I'd try flax. Hope I like it.


Which one did you go to?  I love vineland


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My new outlet bags. Love the Canyon Bedford.
> 
> Canyon Bedford Hobo
> View attachment 4474839
> 
> 
> Heather Grey Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4474838
> 
> Dark Sienna Rogue Briefcase
> View attachment 4474837


Yasssss Hunti


----------



## redwood66

valxim123 said:


> Yes, at first i just wanted to order the black but like an hour later after looking at the oxblood one i ordered and this one looks way better than the black i first ordered, maybe i will exchange it for another black and see if i get a better one, or maybe i will just return and order from somewhere else.


Just as another thought, if you return the black one you have, you very well could get a replacement that is a newer version that doesn't have the clochette.  I like both your bags you received and they look in very nice shape.  I have been sent some very raggedy bags that I returned.


----------



## valxim123

redwood66 said:


> Just as another thought, if you return the black one you have, you very well could get a replacement that is a newer version that doesn't have the clochette.  I like both your bags you received and they look in very nice shape.  I have been sent some very raggedy bags that I returned.


Yes the clochette looks so nice, is a shame they don’t include it in the newer bags and i get nervous just to think that i will send this bag for a replacement and the new one will have the same leather AND without the clochette... i will keep it for a week before deciding.


----------



## SEWDimples

Weekend shopper said:


> Cassie in Black


I’m liking this bag more and more.



Weekend shopper said:


> My Rogue Found Orders came today
> 1941 Red Rogue
> Beachwood Tea Rose Rogue
> Navy Rivets
> View attachment 4474229


Great outlet haul. You have to love found orders.



redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh this butterfly strap is stinking cute.  I will have to see what else it goes with in my closet.
> 
> Dinky in Chili.  I do have a Dinky in chalk with tan snakeskin and rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4474482


It looks great with your Dinky.



crazycatlady76 said:


> Ours were today.  My mom dad dad stopped at the outlet on their way home from vacation and picked up a green Rogue for mom and this one for me.


This color looks great with the scarf and bag charm. What color is this Rogue?



shanen said:


> New tabby yay or nay?


Love this bag in Beechwood.



wintotty said:


> I love my Bedford too!
> May I ask how much was the rogue briefcase at outlet? I’m looking for my husbands


$695 with 70/20 off. I get additional coupons in the mail since I’ve been locked out of FOS for years.



redwood66 said:


> I was starting to pack this one up to return and just couldn't do it.  I love the rogue 25 so much and it is a perfect bag for me and my casual lifestyle.  The fact these are going away and I couldn't get a tea rose one later without paying too much made me decide to keep it.  The tea rose was never something I wanted all over a bag but in chalk I think it is great for Spring and Summer.  It sure is noticeably heavier than my other 25s.
> 
> View attachment 4474989


I really like Rogue 25 with Tea Roses. I have both Melon and Heather Grey and would like to add Butterfly one to my collection. Have not decided on a color.


----------



## redwood66

I bought this mailbox bag on ebay but it didn't come with the crystal strap, just the long one.  I think this works?


----------



## MelissaPurse

redwood66 said:


> I bought this mailbox bag on ebay but it didn't come with the crystal strap, just the long one.  I think this works?
> 
> View attachment 4475457


It works perfectly


----------



## Khaleesicat

I got the Cassie in the color chalk today for my birthday.


----------



## lala042883

My Edie 31 in black and large colorblock card case. Both on sale summer sale


----------



## lala042883

My Edie 31 in black and large colorblock card case. Both on sale summer sale 
sorry if there's multi post my phone is tripping out


----------



## lala042883

My Edie 31 in black and large colorblock card case. Both on sale summer sale


----------



## lala042883

My Edie 31 in black and large colorblock card case. Both on sale summer sale


Khaleesicat said:


> I got the Cassie in the color chalk today for my birthday.


love the monogram I got my Edie monogram to


----------



## lala042883

Khaleesicat said:


> I got the Cassie in the color chalk today for my birthday.


love it I got my Edie monogram to


----------



## LuvsElvis

*Here are a couple of my latest additions!!!
Empossed Snake Print Charlie from SAS...


Today my outlet find!!!! 
Ivy Turnlock Tote....

*


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> *Here are a couple of my latest additions!!!
> Empossed Snake Print Charlie from SAS...
> View attachment 4475599
> 
> Today my outlet find!!!!
> Ivy Turnlock Tote....
> View attachment 4475604
> *


Congrats


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats


*Thanks CFC09!!! 
I was surprised to find Tote at my outlet epecially since it is in SAS.  *


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> *Thanks CFC09!!!
> I was surprised to find Tote at my outlet epecially since it is in SAS.  *


They about to start roll in. Finally


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> My new outlet bags. Love the Canyon Bedford.
> 
> Canyon Bedford Hobo
> View attachment 4474839
> 
> 
> Heather Grey Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4474838
> 
> Dark Sienna Rogue Briefcase
> View attachment 4474837


Nice! I saw the oxblood bedford at the outlet and almost ordered Canyon.  Congrats, it's such a great color!


----------



## holiday123

mama23boys said:


> Can I ask how much the chili duffle was?


$135!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Which one did you go to?  I love vineland


I - drive. I love vineland too.  The SA's and managers there always remember me. I - drive I only recognize a few SA's from back in the day, but most of the staff seem different every time I go.  Vineland's staff has been there decades!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I - drive. I love vineland too.  The SA's and managers there always remember me. I - drive I only recognize a few SA's from back in the day, but most of the staff seem different every time I go.  Vineland's staff has been there decades!


I agree about Vineland. I miss the Jamaican hawwt guy. I asked for him when I was there in May. I was in Riverview for the week  but we stayed at the Hilton Tuscany one night so i hit them both. Vineland I hit more than once . Lol


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’ve been debating between getting a tea rose or pewter embossed clutch so a I finally snatched this up during the weekend 20% flash sale, and I love Coach’s wrapping of online purchases.


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> $135!


That’s a great price. I just called a couple stores and was told there aren’t any left.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4475747
> View attachment 4475748
> View attachment 4475749
> 
> I’ve been debating between getting a tea rose or pewter embossed clutch so a I finally snatched this up during the weekend 20% flash sale, and I love Coach’s wrapping of online purchases.


I just got the matching  wallet from the outlet. I need the clutch now. Congrats


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> I bought this mailbox bag on ebay but it didn't come with the crystal strap, just the long one.  I think this works?
> 
> View attachment 4475457


How cute!  They look like they were made for each other.


----------



## holiday123

mama23boys said:


> That’s a great price. I just called a couple stores and was told there aren’t any left.


That's too bad - did they look in the right system?  Both colors were available yesterday and @crazyforcoach09 ordered one in saddle recently.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> That's too bad - did they look in the right system?  Both colors were available yesterday and @crazyforcoach09 ordered one in saddle recently.


 i just received Chili and a friend ordered one last night


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mama23boys said:


> That’s a great price. I just called a couple stores and was told there aren’t any left.


They are not in the outlet stores


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> That's too bad - did they look in the right system?  Both colors were available yesterday and @crazyforcoach09 ordered one in saddle recently.


Hmm maybe they didn’t look correctly. Was is a found order ordered at an outlet?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mama23boys said:


> Hmm maybe they didn’t look correctly. Was is a found order ordered at an outlet?


Yes


----------



## mama23boys

crazyforcoach09 said:


> i just received Chili and a friend ordered one last night


Hi CFC - Could you tell me the style number for the chili and the saddle. Maybe  I had it wrong, idk.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mama23boys said:


> Hi CFC - Could you tell me the style number for the chili and the saddle. Maybe  I had it wrong, idk.


Check pm


----------



## mama23boys

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Check pm


Thank you


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My new outlet bags. Love the Canyon Bedford.
> 
> Canyon Bedford Hobo
> View attachment 4474839
> 
> 
> Heather Grey Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4474838
> 
> Dark Sienna Rogue Briefcase
> View attachment 4474837


Twins on all of these!  Aren't they fabulous?!


----------



## JStHilaire33

My new Cassie, out and about.


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh this butterfly strap is stinking cute.  I will have to see what else it goes with in my closet.
> 
> Dinky in Chili.  I do have a Dinky in chalk with tan snakeskin and rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4474482


Perfect pairing!


----------



## carterazo

barskin said:


> I strolled into my local boutique again today, and there was the Dreamer I almost got before. Well...not almost anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4475193


She's a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Khaleesicat said:


> I got the Cassie in the color chalk today for my birthday.


So pretty in chalk. The personalized stamps are so sweet. Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

redwood66 said:


> I bought this mailbox bag on ebay but it didn't come with the crystal strap, just the long one.  I think this works?
> 
> View attachment 4475457


Looks great on there!


----------



## BlueMeezer

Rogue Tote in Beechwood with Floral Bow Print Interior and Clutch in Heather Grey. Both came from an FOS with 1941 dust bags.


----------



## Melodyjj

I got the Dinky Tea Rose. There's a minor imperfection. Shall I exchange for another one?


----------



## TangerineKandy

My new beauty!!! Just got home and already moved in! She's perfect minus a small circular dent on the flap and on the back pocket but I'm not worried, it'll work itself out and isn't noticeable right away.

Can't wait to carry her tonight!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BlueMeezer said:


> Rogue Tote in Beechwood with Floral Bow Print Interior and Clutch in Heather Grey. Both came from an FOS with 1941 dust bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476461


Twins on both.


----------



## mama23boys

TangerineKandy said:


> My new beauty!!! Just got home and already moved in! She's perfect minus a small circular dent on the flap and on the back pocket but I'm not worried, it'll work itself out and isn't noticeable right away.
> 
> Can't wait to carry her tonight!!


Cute! Where did you get the little purse liners? I need these in my life for small bags..


----------



## TangerineKandy

mama23boys said:


> Cute! Where did you get the little purse liners? I need these in my life for small bags..


I ordered them from Samorga on June 2nd and they arrived on my birthday the 27th! They are the inserts for the LV Pochette Metis! I chose light grey, there are a ton of colours to choose from!  At the same time I ordered an insert for my LV Cannes and as a bonus they gave me another tiny pouch which I use for my jewelry though I think it's a lipstick holder haha


----------



## mama23boys

TangerineKandy said:


> I ordered them from Samorga on June 2nd and they arrived on my birthday the 27th! They are the inserts for the LV Pochette Metis! I chose light grey, there are a ton of colours to choose from!  At the same time I ordered an insert for my LV Cannes and as a bonus they gave me another tiny pouch which I use for my jewelry though I think it's a lipstick holder haha


Thank You. I have Samorga for my Speedy's and Neverfulls. I had no idea they made them for the PM. I think I'll order a set.


----------



## TangerineKandy

mama23boys said:


> Thank You. I have Samorga for my Speedy's and Neverfulls. I had no idea they made them for the PM. I think I'll order a set.


You're welcome!!


----------



## tealocean

TangerineKandy said:


> My new beauty!!! Just got home and already moved in! She's perfect minus a small circular dent on the flap and on the back pocket but I'm not worried, it'll work itself out and isn't noticeable right away.
> 
> Can't wait to carry her tonight!!


I love how you have everything in the little pouches! I've been wanting a thin pouch for Dinkies, with an optional zipper on top. I wish I were better at making things!  That's an idea for someone on etsy though!


----------



## TangerineKandy

tealocean said:


> I love how you have everything in the little pouches! I've been wanting a thin pouch for Dinkies, with an optional zipper on top. I wish I were better at making things!  That's an idea for someone on etsy though!


I agree! Haha I wish I was creative and could make things!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Khaleesicat said:


> I got the Cassie in the color chalk today for my birthday.


Happy birthday! Love this chalk! Where did you get the twilly?


----------



## Winterfell5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They about to start roll in. Finally


They're Not rolling in to my Outlet!  My Outlet still has Mercers and Nomads, and an occasional race car Rogue.  It's really pathetic...


----------



## Khaleesicat

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday! Love this chalk! Where did you get the twilly?


Thank you so much! I got it at Coach when I bought the bag. ❤️


----------



## Iluvhaute

redwood66 said:


> I was starting to pack this one up to return and just couldn't do it.  I love the rogue 25 so much and it is a perfect bag for me and my casual lifestyle.  The fact these are going away and I couldn't get a tea rose one later without paying too much made me decide to keep it.  The tea rose was never something I wanted all over a bag but in chalk I think it is great for Spring and Summer.  It sure is noticeably heavier than my other 25s.
> 
> View attachment 4474989



Twins! I just purchased this one also. I’ve loved it from afar for a while now and decided to pull the trigger last weekend when they were on sale. I’m debating getting the one in navy. It’s just a beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## LuvsElvis

Winterfell5 said:


> They're Not rolling in to my Outlet!  My Outlet still has Mercers and Nomads, and an occasional race car Rogue.  It's really pathetic...


Mine either... My outlet had the Nomads as well and some Swaggers.  Also an old HC print Edie.  It did have 2 new Black Masons and the Race Car Rogue.. 
I called my other outlet and they had nothing for FP deletes..


----------



## zjones

Adding to my Coach ready-to-wear collection: my first polo! It's made out of the same cotton blend most other places make their "pique" polos from, so it's not the softest material ever, but it's still pretty comfortable.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

holiday123 said:


> Sorry I didn't ask, I was just happy to get a good SA.


I got it! As of 10 minutes ago, there were still 116 of them in Jax.


----------



## holiday123

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I got it! As of 10 minutes ago, there were still 116 of them in Jax.


Wow sold out eh? Dare I say this out loud but buy 2, flip one to pay for the other


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

holiday123 said:


> Wow sold out eh? Dare I say this out loud but buy 2, flip one to pay for the other


I actually thought about this as I was walking out of the store. But then I remembered that I'm too lazy to list the 10 or so bags I need to get rid of already.


----------



## holiday123

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I actually thought about this as I was walking out of the store. But then I remembered that I'm too lazy to list the 10 or so bags I need to get rid of already.


I hear that. 
Seriously though wth is Coach doing with a warehouse full of deletes that are only available via a found order? I think this 1941 red I originally bought and returned around 2017....so they just have stuff laying around that they aren't putting any effort into selling? I don't get it.


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> I hear that.
> Seriously though wth is Coach doing with a warehouse full of deletes that are only available via a found order? I think this 1941 red I originally bought and returned around 2017....so they just have stuff laying around that they aren't putting any effort into selling? I don't get it.


This is the exact thing that annoys me.  There are so many people that could actually buy these items if they would allow Coach to sell them and not have them exclusively hidden as deletes at the outlet.  Especially since we all know people do not have the same success rates in finding these bags, even when they do the correct process of a found order.  I recently bought a bag on ebay that I am pretty sure I could have found through found order, but I am not able to do that because I can't get to the outlet much.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Alexa5 said:


> This is the exact thing that annoys me.  There are so many people that could actually buy these items if they would allow Coach to sell them and not have them exclusively hidden as deletes at the outlet.  Especially since we all know people do not have the same success rates in finding these bags, even when they do the correct process of a found order.  I recently bought a bag on ebay that I am pretty sure I could have found through found order, but I am not able to do that because I can't get to the outlet much.


I really don’t understand why they insist on making it so hard for us to give them our money. And I have no clue what their thinking is on keeping over 100 of a highly sought after bag sitting in their warehouse for 2 years. It makes no sense to me. None.


----------



## LVforValentine

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I really don’t understand why they insist on making it so hard for us to give them our money. And I have no clue what their thinking is on keeping over 100 of a highly sought after bag sitting in their warehouse for 2 years. It makes no sense to me. None.


This!  I shouldn't have to beg to pay a company for a product. LV is doing similar practices over their canvas items and it's also pushed me away from them as a brand. Your sole purpose as a company is to sell and make a profit, not sit on items for eternity and laugh at the customers complaining they can't get their hands on things they want.
I'm wondering if maybe they're holding onto certain items to maybe try doing a re-release down the road, but that would still be silly to hold up warehouse space. In the 50+ coach items I've purchased 3 of them have actually sold out and never been seen again, the rest have all shown up at a later SAS or outlet.

On a side note could someone please share the code for the 1941 red rogue?


----------



## MonsieurMode

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I really don’t understand why they insist on making it so hard for us to give them our money. And I have no clue what their thinking is on keeping over 100 of a highly sought after bag sitting in their warehouse for 2 years. It makes no sense to me. None.



For perspective, I don't think that this issue is exclusively Coach's fault. From what I've gathered, inventory on select, sought-after retail bags does sell out upon initial release in the USA. 

What you're seeing now (an influx of an alleged sold out style" in Coach's warehouse is due to their international stores eventually shipping their unsold retail inventory back to Coach's main warehouse in the USA, which is then sent off to outlet stores / Factory online to be sold at a discount.

Coach doesn't move retail inventory as quick as it does in the US (with the exception of Canada and some countries in Asia). Their stores do have a sale schedule, but it usually varies from Coach sale cycle in the USA. From the way inventory operates, it seems that Coach likely recalls all unsold retail inventory back to the USA twice a year. The unsold retail inventory would be anywhere from the past year to the past 6 months.

When Coach had shockingly sold the very first Disney x Coach 1941 retail collection for sale in Factory stores and Factory online, some of the pieces I was shipped had the tags from an store in Asia on them (I think the retail price was in Yen), which further supports my theory that these "surprise" inventory drops come from Coach international.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I hear that.
> Seriously though wth is Coach doing with a warehouse full of deletes that are only available via a found order? I think this 1941 red I originally bought and returned around 2017....so they just have stuff laying around that they aren't putting any effort into selling? I don't get it.


Friend just recd her butterscotch rogue via found. Lol


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

MonsieurMode said:


> For perspective, I don't think that this issue is exclusively Coach's fault. From what I've gathered, inventory on select, sought-after retail bags does sell out upon initial release in the USA.
> 
> What you're seeing now (an influx of an alleged sold out style" in Coach's warehouse is due to their international stores eventually shipping their unsold retail inventory back to Coach's main warehouse in the USA, which is then sent off to outlet stores / Factory online to be sold at a discount.
> 
> Coach doesn't move retail inventory as quick as it does in the US (with the exception of Canada and some countries in Asia). Their stores do have a sale schedule, but it usually varies from Coach sale cycle in the USA. From the way inventory operates, it seems that Coach likely recalls all unsold retail inventory back to the USA twice a year. The unsold retail inventory would be anywhere from the past year to the past 6 months.
> 
> When Coach had shockingly sold the very first Disney x Coach 1941 retail collection for sale in Factory stores and Factory online, some of the pieces I was shipped had the tags from an store in Asia on them (I think the retail price was in Yen), which further supports my theory that these "surprise" inventory drops come from Coach international.


This makes more sense then. But why are they still holding them at the warehouse instead of shipping them out to stores or FOS? The first person to get one via found order was over a month ago. Are they possibly waiting on more to be shipped back?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I never make it to an outlet, really hoping the 1941 red rogue hits FOS. I totally regret giving mine to my sister, what was I thinking?!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

LVforValentine said:


> This!  I shouldn't have to beg to pay a company for a product. LV is doing similar practices over their canvas items and it's also pushed me away from them as a brand. Your sole purpose as a company is to sell and make a profit, not sit on items for eternity and laugh at the customers complaining they can't get their hands on things they want.
> I'm wondering if maybe they're holding onto certain items to maybe try doing a re-release down the road, but that would still be silly to hold up warehouse space. In the 50+ coach items I've purchased 3 of them have actually sold out and never been seen again, the rest have all shown up at a later SAS or outlet.
> 
> On a side note could someone please share the code for the 1941 red rogue?


Style F38124. It comes up as full price in their system but the assistant manager at my outlet gladly applied the 70% off that’s currently going on.


----------



## holiday123

LVforValentine said:


> This!  I shouldn't have to beg to pay a company for a product. LV is doing similar practices over their canvas items and it's also pushed me away from them as a brand. Your sole purpose as a company is to sell and make a profit, not sit on items for eternity and laugh at the customers complaining they can't get their hands on things they want.
> I'm wondering if maybe they're holding onto certain items to maybe try doing a re-release down the road, but that would still be silly to hold up warehouse space. In the 50+ coach items I've purchased 3 of them have actually sold out and never been seen again, the rest have all shown up at a later SAS or outlet.
> 
> On a side note could someone please share the code for the 1941 red rogue?


It's F38124 BPF8Q


----------



## LVforValentine

Thank you @ShoeSquirrel and @holiday123. I know I should stay off this thread, I definitely do not need another bag...


----------



## wintotty

Does all outlet do found orders?
Last tine I went to outlet store, SA did found order for me, but when I went back because I forgot to order one more, store manager came over and told her she can’t do found order for items in JAX. (Items not in stores can’t have outlet pricing applied or something)


----------



## Crystice

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4471820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Tabby arrived today. Not sure if I should keep her, the oxblood has smooth leather on the outer pocket, but the black is all pebble leather, it has a different feel to it.


Those are beautiful! I am trying to resist the tabby, and figure out if the small one will hold as much as the Parker.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

wintotty said:


> Does all outlet do found orders?
> Last tine I went to outlet store, SA did found order for me, but when I went back because I forgot to order one more, store manager came over and told her she can’t do found order for items in JAX. (Items not in stores can’t have outlet pricing applied or something)


In theory, they all should. My new outlet didn’t right after they opened but started allowing it about a month later. As long as it’s available with an “F” style number, they can do it, but I’ve heard of some stores saying they don’t. I don’t know if that’s because they don’t want to do it or they don’t know how.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

wintotty said:


> Does all outlet do found orders?
> Last tine I went to outlet store, SA did found order for me, but when I went back because I forgot to order one more, store manager came over and told her she can’t do found order for items in JAX. (Items not in stores can’t have outlet pricing applied or something)


If a coach item is in the outlet system it can be done on a found order. And sold at outlet price.  Im really not making this stuff up


----------



## Nancy in VA

Are outlet numbers just the regular boutique number with an F in front?  Or - are they a 
totally different numbers?

And - do some outlets do "Found orders" over the phone?  And if they do, which ones?


----------



## mama23boys

Nancy in VA said:


> Are outlet numbers just the regular boutique number with an F in front?  Or - are they a
> totally different numbers?
> 
> And - do some outlets do "Found orders" over the phone?  And if they do, which ones?


Yes, Same style number just add F in front.
Found orders can only be done in person at the outlet if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## wintotty

ShoeSquirrel said:


> In theory, they all should. My new outlet didn’t right after they opened but started allowing it about a month later. As long as it’s available with an “F” style number, they can do it, but I’ve heard of some stores saying they don’t. I don’t know if that’s because they don’t want to do it or they don’t know how.



Thank you, I gave them “F” numbers, and 1st SA did it for me, but for some reason Store manager decided to intervene while the same SA was in process of ordering more for me later.


----------



## wintotty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> If a coach item is in the outlet system it can be done on a found order. And sold at outlet price.  Im really not making this stuff up


I am not doubting you at all, I wonder if that store manager just wanted to be mean about it. LOL


----------



## Bagmedic

wintotty said:


> I am not doubting you at all, I wonder if that store manager just wanted to be mean about it. LOL


Sounds like it!


----------



## shanen

Coach sas❤️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

wintotty said:


> I am not doubting you at all, I wonder if that store manager just wanted to be mean about it. LOL


Making up their own rules


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil outlet find. So rich in color


----------



## mama23boys

And she’s here. Love her already. I can see the Cassie being a favorite. Under the radar, no logo pebbled yumminess


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I can't remember the name of this, but I really like it!! Light blue (my favorite color) croc embossed zip wallet. I attached the keyrings myself because I always need a keyring lol. Love the inside, a soft and smooth dark blue leather!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

mama23boys said:


> And she’s here. Love her already. I can see the Cassie being a favorite. Under the radar, no logo pebbled yumminess
> View attachment 4479039


Enjoy!!


----------



## finer_woman

This thread is dangerous. I want everything.


----------



## finer_woman

RBee said:


> I usually lurk here, but I wanted to share this beauty that just arrived! I took a chance ordering on Yoox because I couldn't pass up the price, and... the actual bag looks nothing like the photos online. It looks much, much better!
> 
> Colorblock crocodile Rogue, according to the tag. I love it more than I expected to!
> 
> View attachment 4472649
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a dark denim Dinky 24. It came with a tiny dent in the front that I think I can live with.
> 
> View attachment 4472650


 Is the rogue black or navy?


----------



## Newpurselove

AManIntoFashion said:


> I can't remember the name of this, but I really like it!! Light blue (my favorite color) croc embossed zip wallet. I attached the keyrings myself because I always need a keyring lol. Love the inside, a soft and smooth dark blue leather!!



Is this currently available? Been thinking about picking up something croc embossed as an accessory to see if I like it.


----------



## Newpurselove

I have only purchased 2 things during this sale. (Trying to be good)
I really wanted something in beechwood. Also grabbed the denim zip card case from the FOS.


----------



## RBee

finer_woman said:


> Is the rogue black or navy?



It's black.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Newpurselove said:


> Is this currently available? Been thinking about picking up something croc embossed as an accessory to see if I like it.



This style was available in Coach Outlets and Coach Boutiques last August - September, I'm not sure now as I haven't been in either store. I purchased mine on eBay. I believe Poshmark might have some too. Definitely check eBay though!! Hope that helped.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Newpurselove said:


> I have only purchased 2 things during this sale. (Trying to be good)
> I really wanted something in beechwood. Also grabbed the denim zip card case from the FOS.



Gorgeous bag, enjoy it!!!! Do you have a photo of the card case too?!


----------



## holiday123

Flax came fully wrapped, but both her and chili are missing hangtags. Is this typical for a found order? Chili also had a satin dustbag 3 sizes too small turned inside out and shoved in the bottom of the bag lol.

1941 red rogue working on getting her shape back but is lovely.


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> Flax came fully wrapped, but both her and chili are missing hangtags. Is this typical for a found order? Chili also had a satin dustbag 3 sizes too small turned inside out and shoved in the bottom of the bag lol.
> 
> 1941 red rogue working on getting her shape back but is lovely.


Gorgeous colors! Bummer about the tags, I wonder if it’s possible for them to send them if you call CS. Lol @ that dustbag


----------



## holiday123

And when I called CS for a price adjustment, I managed to get the last pair of these in my size.  The leather is so soft!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Flax came fully wrapped, but both her and chili are missing hangtags. Is this typical for a found order? Chili also had a satin dustbag 3 sizes too small turned inside out and shoved in the bottom of the bag lol.
> 
> 1941 red rogue working on getting her shape back but is lovely.


Lovely! Gosh I would really like one of these red rogues so bad.


----------



## holiday123

And last thing I promise is the butterfly strap arrived today too. Such detail and I didn't know the ends were metallic graphite.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Flax came fully wrapped, but both her and chili are missing hangtags. Is this typical for a found order? Chili also had a satin dustbag 3 sizes too small turned inside out and shoved in the bottom of the bag lol.
> 
> 1941 red rogue working on getting her shape back but is lovely.


Not typical, but it happens. The hangtag on this bag is similar to hangtag on the Page 27 with the short ball chain.

Congrats on your new bags.


----------



## holiday123

mama23boys said:


> Gorgeous colors! Bummer about the tags, I wonder if it’s possible for them to send them if you call CS. Lol @ that dustbag


Found the one for flax in the bottom of the box... I was like "is that a Bobby pin?" nope. Yay!

Off to search inside chili. Who knows...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Flax came fully wrapped, but both her and chili are missing hangtags. Is this typical for a found order? Chili also had a satin dustbag 3 sizes too small turned inside out and shoved in the bottom of the bag lol.
> 
> 1941 red rogue working on getting her shape back but is lovely.


Glad you got them


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Not typical, but it happens. The hangtag on this bag is similar to hangtag on the Page 27 with the short ball chain.
> 
> Congrats on your new bags.


i agree. Out of allllllll the founds I have done only one bag had no tag. Not typical but it can happen


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I ag


SEWDimples said:


> Not typical, but it happens. The hangtag on this bag is similar to hangtag on the Page 27 with the short ball chain.
> 
> Congrats on your new bags.


i agree. Out of allllllll the founds I have done only one bag had no tag. Not typical but it can happen


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> And last thing I promise is the butterfly strap arrived today too. Such detail and I didn't know the ends were metallic graphite.


Girl, look at all those straps!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I ag
> 
> i agree. Out of allllllll the founds I have done only one bag had no tag. Not typical but it can happen


It's OK. My chili from last year's SAS came intact so I'll just give mine to my mom so she can have it. I have plenty of charms to play with


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> It's OK. My chili from last year's SAS came intact so I'll just give mine to my mom so she can have it. I have plenty of charms to play with


Its soooooo pretty. I think I am gonna order. Flax and oxblood


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> It's OK. My chili from last year's SAS came intact so I'll just give mine to my mom so she can have it. I have plenty of charms to play with



Glad you found at least one tag!  I had my page 27 charm fall off luckily inside the box as well. I since attached it using a longer ball chain and it hasn’t fallen off again.


----------



## holiday123

mama23boys said:


> Girl, look at all those straps!


￼￼￼ I may have a problem with my strap addiction lol. For some reason $75 or even the ones I paid full price for at $150 seems OK for a strap, but I always have so much guilt spending that on sneakers!?!?! I make no sense.


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its soooooo pretty. I think I am gonna order. Flax and oxblood


Ooh my mom would love oxblood! I put the Bordeaux strap from my turnlock duffle on flax. She is having her slouch training at the moment.

Are deletes still 70% off?


----------



## SEWDimples

My recent outlet found orders.

Chili Pebbled Duffle. Leather is so soft.






1941 Tattoo Sling Bag. Love all the details of this bag, but the Bonnie Cashin hangtag is big. Glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Ooh my mom would love oxblood! I put the Bordeaux strap from my turnlock duffle on flax. She is having her slouch training at the moment.
> 
> Are deletes still 70% off?


Yes


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My recent outlet found orders.
> 
> Chili Pebbled Duffle. Leather is so soft.
> View attachment 4480317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480334
> 
> 
> 1941 Tattoo Sling Bag. Love all the details of this bag, but the Bonnie Cashin hangtag is big. Glad to have it in my collection.
> View attachment 4480320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480326


My girl


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> My recent outlet found orders.
> 
> Chili Pebbled Duffle. Leather is so soft.
> View attachment 4480317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480334
> 
> 
> 1941 Tattoo Sling Bag. Love all the details of this bag, but the Bonnie Cashin hangtag is big. Glad to have it in my collection.
> View attachment 4480320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480326


Gorgeous! I received the sling bag in black today and love it! I only got it at 50% off though because I can't make it to an outlet.


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous! I received the sling bag in black today and love it! I only got it at 50% off though because I can't make it to an outlet.


Thanks! Do you like Black? I want some more tattoo items. Do you get a dust bag?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! Do you like Black? I want some more tattoo items. Do you get a dust bag?


It's way better looking than I expected, and it doesn't look like female anatomy irl lol. Yes, my SA had it gift wrapped and it came with a 1941 dustbag. I almost have all of the tattoo line. Missing the giant brown dreamer tote, your sling bag, and dinky 24 and 19.


----------



## TangerineKandy

holiday123 said:


> And last thing I promise is the butterfly strap arrived today too. Such detail and I didn't know the ends were metallic graphite.


Love your strap collection!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My girl


Your feedback about the duffle pushed me over the edge. I like it a lot.



Harley77 said:


> It's way better looking than I expected, and it doesn't look like female anatomy irl lol. Yes, my SA had it gift wrapped and it came with a 1941 dustbag. I almost have all of the tattoo line. Missing the giant brown dreamer tote, your sling bag, and dinky 24 and 19.


Cool. I like the Tattoo line as well. I have signature tattoo tote.


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Ooh my mom would love oxblood! I put the Bordeaux strap from my turnlock duffle on flax. She is having her slouch training at the moment.
> 
> Are deletes still 70% off?



Love this color so much!


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> My recent outlet found orders.
> 
> Chili Pebbled Duffle. Leather is so soft.
> View attachment 4480317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480334
> 
> 
> 1941 Tattoo Sling Bag. Love all the details of this bag, but the Bonnie Cashin hangtag is big. Glad to have it in my collection.
> View attachment 4480320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480326







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes







TangerineKandy said:


> Love your strap collection!!!



Thank you! 



Syren said:


> Love this color so much!



It is definitely growing on me. I normally like a brighter vs. mustardy yellow, but the more I look at it the more I  it.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Lovely! Gosh I would really like one of these red rogues so bad.


Are you far from an outlet? Maybe a road trip is in your future? 

I regretted returning red and then re-homed all my rogues except the black/prussian and was content for a couple years.  Then this whole "rogue being dc'd" thing gave me FOMO and welll......I went a little crazy.  I now have 3 regular size and 5 of the 25's....I'm done....well unless I hit the outlet again while this sale is happening I may just order the peanutbutter rivets 25...


----------



## shanen

❤️


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Are you far from an outlet? Maybe a road trip is in your future?
> 
> I regretted returning red and then re-homed all my rogues except the black/prussian and was content for a couple years.  Then this whole "rogue being dc'd" thing gave me FOMO and welll......I went a little crazy.  I now have 3 regular size and 5 of the 25's....I'm done....well unless I hit the outlet again while this sale is happening I may just order the peanutbutter rivets 25...


6 hours away.  I bought too much already and I hopefully have one last bag coming to me this week.  Fingers crossed it is in good condition.   I love the bags you "found" lol.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> 6 hours away.  I bought too much already and I hopefully have one last bag coming to me this week.  Fingers crossed it is in good condition.   I love the bags you "found" lol.


I do have 1 more coming too...I bought it last week, but have to go to the PO because the seller sent it signature required w/o disclosing that in the listing  

I have to keep repeating "will not go to the outlet, will not go to the outlet."


----------



## meepabeep

holiday123 said:


> I have to keep repeating "will not go to the outlet, will not go to the outlet."



Ditto.


----------



## holiday123

meepabeep said:


> Ditto.


so funny I woke up and said this again to my husband...of course he said to do whatever I want...not helping, but I have no more room if I want to keep my bags contained in the 1 closet vs. spilling out into the rest of the "purse room" and I have nothing I need...that 70% off though is so hard to pass up considering how infrequently it is offered on deletes...ahhhh and I have a 4-day weekend...


----------



## faintlymacabre

Has anyone in Canada done a found order? I am dying for a 1941 Red Rogue. I had CS locate one for me way back, but my order was cancelled because for some reason, they are unable to ship from US stores into Canada. Does the same apply to found orders? We definitely do not have anywhere near the same number of outlets up here, so it'd be unlikely to find one at a Canadian store.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone in Canada done a found order? I am dying for a 1941 Red Rogue. I had CS locate one for me way back, but my order was cancelled because for some reason, they are unable to ship from US stores into Canada. Does the same apply to found orders? We definitely do not have anywhere near the same number of outlets up here, so it'd be unlikely to find one at a Canadian store.


I think u can if other canada stores has them. If not. Then no. Sorry


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think u can if other canada stores has them. If not. Then no. Sorry


Would they though if it's ships from JAX?

I still am mad about this one strap I want, but it is only available overseas.  C'mon Coach, let us all have the goods!


----------



## meepabeep

holiday123 said:


> so funny I woke up and said this again to my husband...of course he said to do whatever I want...not helping, but I have no more room if I want to keep my bags contained in the 1 closet vs. spilling out into the rest of the "purse room" and I have nothing I need...that 70% off though is so hard to pass up considering how infrequently it is offered on deletes...ahhhh and I have a 4-day weekend...



I didn't listen to myself, lol. I went there today and bought the Tea Rose Mineral Swagger 20 I first saw about a month ago. I went back to get it the day after, and it was gone (they pulled the deletes). I didn't follow my "one in, one out" rule exactly this time though. I pulled a collectible off the shelf instead.


----------



## holiday123

meepabeep said:


> I didn't listen to myself, lol. I went there today and bought the Tea Rose Mineral Swagger 20 I first saw about a month ago. I went back to get it the day after, and it was gone (they pulled the deletes). I didn't follow my "one in, one out" rule exactly this time though. I pulled a collectible off the shelf instead.


that's ok, I'm 99% going there tomorrow, but I did make it through today w/o going lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> that's ok, I'm 99% going there tomorrow, but I did make it through today w/o going lol.


Run forest run


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Run forest run


haha I know! I feel like I should be ordering something w/this 70% off, but I can't think of a single bag I need....now if they have dinky 24 in black in the vault then it's on lol


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> I didn't listen to myself, lol. I went there today and bought the Tea Rose Mineral Swagger 20 I first saw about a month ago. I went back to get it the day after, and it was gone (they pulled the deletes). I didn't follow my "one in, one out" rule exactly this time though. I pulled a collectible off the shelf instead.


I love this! I think I passed up the first time because it is too small, but it sure is cute!


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> haha I know! I feel like I should be ordering something w/this 70% off, but I can't think of a single bag I need....now if they have dinky 24 in black in the vault then it's on lol


This!


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I love this! I think I passed up the first time because it is too small, but it sure is cute!



Thank you! It is small, so I took out my little coin purse that I use as a makeup bag. I don't really need it, the only thing I re-apply is lipstick anyway. Now everything fits (wallet, keys, phone, glasses and lipstick).


----------



## meepabeep

Oops, it's not Tea Rose, it's Willow Floral, lol. I just looked at the tag again.


----------



## MrsHinzo




----------



## muchstuff

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone in Canada done a found order? I am dying for a 1941 Red Rogue. I had CS locate one for me way back, but my order was cancelled because for some reason, they are unable to ship from US stores into Canada. Does the same apply to found orders? We definitely do not have anywhere near the same number of outlets up here, so it'd be unlikely to find one at a Canadian store.


Are you close to the border? I drive across the line to pick my stuff up at a shipper/receiver.EDIT, I see you’re next door (I’m in Vancouver, hi neighbour!). Did you try calling the Coach outlet at mcarthur glen near YVR?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My first Coach. Coach hasn't been  that well known in Germany. But for a couple of years now, they are advertising over here and some departmentstores are offering Coach. I never was much interested in their collections  from the past couple of
years but the new bags are just so gorgeous!
 I am really impressed by the leather and the quality. Perfect for wearing it crossbody. Love the simple design.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> And last thing I promise is the butterfly strap arrived today too. Such detail and I didn't know the ends were metallic graphite.


What an awesome strap collection!


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What an awesome strap collection!


Thank you, I just picked up chalk rivets. I  need a 2nd hanger for all of these..


----------



## TangerineKandy

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My first Coach. Coach hasn't been  that well known in Germany. But for a couple of years now, they are advertising over here and some departmentstores are offering Coach. I never was much interested in their collections  from the past couple of
> years but the new bags are just so gorgeous!
> I am really impressed by the leather and the quality. Perfect for wearing it crossbody. Love the simple design.
> View attachment 4481509


Gorgeous bag!!! Welcome to Coach!


----------



## branbran1984

Super excited about the Dreamer shoulder bag! On the fence about the signature canvas as the lining, but it’s a cool detail! I also like the 2 straps they give you.


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> I didn't listen to myself, lol. I went there today and bought the Tea Rose Mineral Swagger 20 I first saw about a month ago. I went back to get it the day after, and it was gone (they pulled the deletes). I didn't follow my "one in, one out" rule exactly this time though. I pulled a collectible off the shelf instead.


This is so beautiful in mineral with the little tea roses on the side! I have a plain one in a lighter blue-ish shade, ocean, and use a double corner zip wristlet inside. It is so small and made me realize the Dinky could work for me!  Enjoy your new beautiful bag!


----------



## meepabeep

tealocean said:


> This is so beautiful in mineral with the little tea roses on the side! I have a plain one in a lighter blue-ish shade, ocean, and use a double corner zip wristlet inside. It is so small and made me realize the Dinky could work for me!  Enjoy your new beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## faintlymacabre

muchstuff said:


> Are you close to the border? I drive across the line to pick my stuff up at a shipper/receiver.EDIT, I see you’re next door (I’m in Vancouver, hi neighbour!). Did you try calling the Coach outlet at mcarthur glen near YVR?



Heh, not quite neighbours! I'm a 12h drive away from you! Calgary, so also a bit further from the border.


----------



## faintlymacabre

branbran1984 said:


> Super excited about the Dreamer shoulder bag! On the fence about the signature canvas as the lining, but it’s a cool detail! I also like the 2 straps they give you.



Wow, this design really piques my interest! How are you liking the layout so far? I love that piping trim on the side! 

Are there any full leather versions coming out?


----------



## whateve

branbran1984 said:


> Super excited about the Dreamer shoulder bag! On the fence about the signature canvas as the lining, but it’s a cool detail! I also like the 2 straps they give you.


Reminds me of Gucci Dionysus.


----------



## branbran1984

faintlymacabre said:


> Wow, this design really piques my interest! How are you liking the layout so far? I love that piping trim on the side!
> 
> Are there any full leather versions coming out?



I love it so far! The size is awesome it’s like a bigger Parker! And there will be 4 more colors I think!


----------



## Melodyjj

branbran1984 said:


> Super excited about the Dreamer shoulder bag! On the fence about the signature canvas as the lining, but it’s a cool detail! I also like the 2 straps they give you.


I'm intrigued.


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> I usually lurk here, but I wanted to share this beauty that just arrived! I took a chance ordering on Yoox because I couldn't pass up the price, and... the actual bag looks nothing like the photos online. It looks much, much better!
> 
> Colorblock crocodile Rogue, according to the tag. I love it more than I expected to!
> 
> View attachment 4472649


Thank you so much for coming out of lurking to post this.  The last black one is on its way to me and I hope it looks as beautiful as yours.  They honored the sale price from the order they cancelled previously so I am happy about the cost for a croc rogue.  If I like it, it will take the place of the dreamer tote 36 from SAS.  I need just one bigger purse and it might as well be a fancy one.  

Pretty sure it is the same as this one from over two years ago.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rogue-club.934590/page-126#post-30818814


----------



## RBee

redwood66 said:


> Thank you so much for coming out of lurking to post this.  The last black one is on its way to me and I hope it looks as beautiful as yours.  They honored the sale price from the order they cancelled previously so I am happy about the cost for a croc rogue.  If I like it, it will take the place of the dreamer tote 36 from SAS.  I need just one bigger purse and it might as well be a fancy one.
> 
> Pretty sure it is the same as this one from over two years ago.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rogue-club.934590/page-126#post-30818814



I'm glad you were able to order it! It really was a great deal. I hope you love it!
You're right, that's the one from the old post. The style number is 86744, which is what Coach is currently using for the ginger croc Rogue. It seems to be the style number for the croc "made-to-order" pieces that they make available in limited quantities.


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> I'm glad you were able to order it! It really was a great deal. I hope you love it!
> You're right, that's the one from the old post. The style number is 86744, which is what Coach is currently using for the ginger croc Rogue. It seems to be the style number for the croc "made-to-order" pieces that they make available in limited quantities.


I had never seen that website before but boy their Coach pricing is sure all over the place.  Very high on some very basic things.

I think you're right about the style number because it is the same in the pink one they still have available.  That pink is too bright for me.  LOL.


----------



## RBee

redwood66 said:


> I had never seen that website before but boy their Coach pricing is sure all over the place.  Very high on some very basic things.
> 
> I think you're right about the style number because it is the same in the pink one they still have available.  That pink is too bright for me.  LOL.



Their pricing is not at all accurate, which is sometimes a good thing. Plus it's nice to see past season items pop back up occasionally.


----------



## Bagmedic

RBee said:


> Their pricing is not at all accurate, which is sometimes a good thing. Plus it's nice to see past season items pop back up occasionally.


Does anyone know what the style number is for the saddle suede one with croc handles?  Was that one of the recent limited ones they released?  I don't see it on the website any more though.  I LOVE suede!


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> Does anyone know what the style number is for the saddle suede one with croc handles?  Was that one of the recent limited ones they released?  I don't see it on the website any more though.  I LOVE suede!


Are you asking about the one on Yoox?  The style number looks like 86746 and when I search I get the snakeskin rogue 36 that was released recently.  It is a pretty bag.

https://www.coach.com/coach-rogue-36-in-colorblock-with-snakeskin-detail/86746.html


----------



## LaVisioneer

branbran1984 said:


> Super excited about the Dreamer shoulder bag! On the fence about the signature canvas as the lining, but it’s a cool detail! I also like the 2 straps they give you.



What bag is this? Are they discontinuing the other dreamer shoulder bag currently on the website?


----------



## muchstuff

faintlymacabre said:


> Heh, not quite neighbours! I'm a 12h drive away from you! Calgary, so also a bit further from the border.


Comparatively close!


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> Are you asking about the one on Yoox?  The style number looks like 86746 and when I search I get the snakeskin rogue 36 that was released recently.  It is a pretty bag.
> 
> https://www.coach.com/coach-rogue-36-in-colorblock-with-snakeskin-detail/86746.html


The link just brings me to the Coach site main page.  It didn't come up with anything when I typed in the style #.  I guess I can call Coach to see if they can tell me but I find CS kind of useless for that.  They seem to only see what we see online.  

Yes, the one on Yoox.  But it has croc handles....not snakeskin.  There is a grey suede one with snakeskin handles that is also gorgeous.  I have a grey suede rogue and I have a grey pebbled leather rogue w/ snake handles.  I have the 36 pebbled in saddle with snake, too.  Would probably be too much the same.....but kind of different.  It is gorgeous though!


----------



## redwood66

Just do a google search on "Coach 86746" and the chalk one should come up first.

That grey one is lovely too but the price is too high for me.  I know I can't use a 36 because I am pushing it with the regular size being almost too big.  I pulled out my regular size black quilted rogue to see if I can work with the size and it will be ok.  I need to rehome that bag to cover some of my purchases.  LOL.


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> My recent outlet found orders.
> 
> Chili Pebbled Duffle. Leather is so soft.
> View attachment 4480317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480334
> 
> 
> 1941 Tattoo Sling Bag. Love all the details of this bag, but the Bonnie Cashin hangtag is big. Glad to have it in my collection.
> View attachment 4480320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480326


Twins on the butterfly sling.


----------



## gr8onteej

Harley77 said:


> It's way better looking than I expected, and it doesn't look like female anatomy irl lol. Yes, my SA had it gift wrapped and it came with a 1941 dustbag. I almost have all of the tattoo line. Missing the giant brown dreamer tote, your sling bag, and dinky 24 and 19.


You got your sling-cool!


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Twins on the butterfly sling.


Thanks for posting the pictures. I've wanted this bag for a long time.


----------



## LuvsElvis

Met my friend at our Local outlet!! 
She returned a bag and I bought it!
*Navy Rivet Rogue 25!!!!*


Thank you to *Shillinggirl!!!*


----------



## JVSXOXO

My new ID holder for work. My phone and case are also new but the only designer cases they ever have at the store are Kate Spade.


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> I'm glad you were able to order it! It really was a great deal. I hope you love it!
> You're right, that's the one from the old post. The style number is 86744, which is what Coach is currently using for the ginger croc Rogue. It seems to be the style number for the croc "made-to-order" pieces that they make available in limited quantities.


I couldn't help myself, I had a 20% coupon and used it.  I ordered the pink one too after perusing the MTO thread with several rouge rogues.  They are gorgeous.    Pics when it gets here.

I can't tell if these handles are oxblood or rouge croc.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cassie and Frame 23!


----------



## redwood66

Sunshine mama said:


> Cassie and Frame 23!


Lots of pink sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Lots of pink sunshine!


Hehehehe. Thank you.


----------



## 2cello

OMG.  Love!



redwood66 said:


> I couldn't help myself, I had a 20% coupon and used it.  I ordered the pink one too after perusing the MTO thread with several rouge rogues.  They are gorgeous.    Pics when it gets here.
> 
> I can't tell if these handles are oxblood or rouge croc.


----------



## meepabeep

I returned the Mineral Swagger 20 because the gunmetal finish wore off on hangtag ring after using it only 2 times  I loved the bag, but that bothered me.  I decided to spend a little more and get what I really wanted: a Black Mason Carryall w/ Snakeskin Detail  (the other bags closer to the cost of the Swagger were nice, but...). It has a few small marks and scratches but I can live with that. Oh, and a couple more bags had to exit the closet, lol.


----------



## barskin

After I bought the Rogue 25 with multicolored rivets in slate, I saw the one in dark olive, and realized I liked that one, too. So today, since I hadn't as yet spent myself completely into the poor house, I decided to finish the job and picked this one up
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 at my local boutique (Copley Place, Boston). Boy, the do love me in that store.


----------



## mama23boys

I received my black 25 a couple days ago but it was the 3rd gen, I called one of my local stores and they had the 2nd gen so I did a quick exchange.


----------



## RBee

redwood66 said:


> I couldn't help myself, I had a 20% coupon and used it.  I ordered the pink one too after perusing the MTO thread with several rouge rogues.  They are gorgeous.    Pics when it gets here.
> 
> I can't tell if these handles are oxblood or rouge croc.



I look forward to seeing your pics! Here's another of the that same bag, I believe. Scroll about 2/3 down. It looks like oxblood handles, if it's the same one.

http://www.southcoastplaza.com/stories/2017/01/50th-anniversary-specialty-merchandise/


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Cassie and Frame 23!


Love that frame bag! I've had it in my cart for the longest time... congrats on your two pretties!


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> I couldn't help myself, I had a 20% coupon and used it.  I ordered the pink one too after perusing the MTO thread with several rouge rogues.  They are gorgeous.    Pics when it gets here.
> 
> I can't tell if these handles are oxblood or rouge croc.


Where did you find the 20% off coupon?  I can find 10%


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> Where did you find the 20% off coupon?  I can find 10%


They emailed it to me (single use) as a courtesy because they cancelled my first order for the black one for some unknown reason.  The coupon wouldn't work no matter what they did so they just refunded the difference after my order shipped.  The next day the coupon worked so I used it too.  They are very nice to work with so I am impressed so far, we'll see how the bags show up - keeping my fingers crossed they look like @RBee's.  They do flash sales because the black and pink were an extra 20% off last week with no coupon needed when I placed the first order.  Keep an eye out.  I do think if the item says limited there are only a few in stock because there were only two of the black and two pinks.

Edit - I see they dropped the grey suede rogue 36 by $555 last night.


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> I look forward to seeing your pics! Here's another of the that same bag, I believe. Scroll about 2/3 down. It looks like oxblood handles, if it's the same one.
> 
> http://www.southcoastplaza.com/stories/2017/01/50th-anniversary-specialty-merchandise/


Pretty sure that is the bag.  This pic and the TPF ones made me decide to get it.


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> They emailed it to me (single use) as a courtesy because they cancelled my first order for the black one for some unknown reason.  The coupon wouldn't work no matter what they did so they just refunded the difference after my order shipped.  The next day the coupon worked so I used it too.  They are very nice to work with so I am impressed so far, we'll see how the bags show up - keeping my fingers crossed they look like @RBee's.  They do flash sales because the black and pink were an extra 20% off last week with no coupon needed when I placed the first order.  Keep an eye out.  I do think if the item says limited there are only a few in stock because there were only two of the black and two pinks.
> 
> Edit - I see they dropped the grey suede rogue 36 by $555 last night.


I don't know what the retail was on the pink to have an idea what kind of deal that is.  I do know if you do MTO with the same colors, it is much more expensive!  I don't remember seeing rouge in the store.  I also would hope the quality is more toward the 2nd gen and not the more recent bags.  Let us know!  

I think the bag you're referring to from RBee is the one in the ad for Southcoast Plaza?  I saw that yesterday, too.  Really tough to decide what color those handles are.  They almost have a reddish tone to them.  They look too red to be oxblood to me.  I don't think they are rouge like the leather.  They have a cherry tone to them which if is how it looks in actuality would be really pretty!

I'm going to go water my money tree!


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> I don't know what the retail was on the pink to have an idea what kind of deal that is.  I do know if you do MTO with the same colors, it is much more expensive!  I don't remember seeing rouge in the store.  I also would hope the quality is more toward the 2nd gen and not the more recent bags.  Let us know!
> 
> PS - Is there a post for RBee's bag?


This is a post in the MTO rogue thread explaining the pink one I posted - $2500.  The black one was posted in the rogue thread in 2016 and was also $2500.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/design-your-own-rogue.955188/page-6#post-30862127

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rogue-club.934590/page-126#post-30818814

@RBee's is here -

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reveal-thread.856379/page-1385#post-33187306


----------



## RBee

redwood66 said:


> They do flash sales because the black and pink were an extra 20% off last week with no coupon needed when I placed the first order.



I noticed this as well. They discounted some things heavily just last night and raised other things to full price, so it's cyclical. I ended up placing another order for several dinkies since I also had a one time use code. 
Between flash sales and coupons, I feel that everything I ordered was very reasonably priced. Now hopefully they arrive in good condition!


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> I noticed this as well. They discounted some things heavily just last night and raised other things to full price, so it's cyclical. I ended up placing another order for several dinkies since I also had a one time use code.
> Between flash sales and coupons, I feel that everything I ordered was very reasonably priced. Now hopefully they arrive in good condition!


I saw that!  With e-bates my bags were $540 each.  Based on the original price that is 78% off so if they are lovely then I will be happy as a clam.  I wonder if I had a coupon when they were the extra 20% off it would have worked?  Did you have one?  There is one rogue 25 in the light blue suede that would have been $129 if I bought it with the coupon.  I just don't need it.  There is a point where I just have to stop.  LOL.

Yay on more purchases for you!


----------



## qann77

Walked into the store to check out the Cassie but found it a bit on the heavy side once I put my stuffs in.... so instead I got this light weight metallic Parker with snakeskin embossed that was on sale. My 2nd Parker in 2 months..! (Note to self: Stay away from Coach store ... until next year).


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> It's online now 20 off sale. Last week my SA had offered me the F&F and they canceled it, but she was able to still honor it and now this week it's back on for everyone.


Thank you holiday! I was able to get my Frame 23 with 50% off and extra 20% off!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Love that frame bag! I've had it in my cart for the longest time... congrats on your two pretties!


Thank you! 
Although I've only used it for 2 days after I got it, the Frame bag is actually very handy, especially due to the outside pocket. 
Initially the kisslock was kinda loose and the bag kept opening as I walked, but I was able to easily tighten it with a pair of pliers and a soft fabric to protect the metal. Now the lock is very secure.


----------



## Mistyfang

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you holiday! I was able to get my Frame 23 with 50% off and extra 20% off!


Is this extra 20 happening now or was it the last one?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

meepabeep said:


> I returned the Mineral Swagger 20 because the gunmetal finish wore off on hangtag ring after using it only 2 times  I loved the bag, but that bothered me.  I decided to spend a little more and get what I really wanted: a Black Mason Carryall w/ Snakeskin Detail  (the other bags closer to the cost of the Swagger were nice, but...). It has a few small marks and scratches but I can live with that. Oh, and a couple more bags had to exit the closet, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4484201
> View attachment 4484202


I just found this Mason at the outlet.  It is so a good looking bag in person!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mistyfang said:


> Is this extra 20 happening now or was it the last one?


The last one.


----------



## musiclover

LuvsElvis said:


> Met my friend at our Local outlet!!
> She returned a bag and I bought it!
> *Navy Rivet Rogue 25!!!!*
> View attachment 4483449
> 
> Thank you to *Shillinggirl!!!*


Love this bag, LuvsElvis!  Hope you enjoy yours as much as I love mine.    Another shout out to @shillinggirl88 for helping me find where the navy rivets Rogue was hiding in the FOS!


----------



## musiclover

redwood66 said:


> I couldn't help myself, I had a 20% coupon and used it.  I ordered the pink one too after perusing the MTO thread with several rouge rogues.  They are gorgeous.    Pics when it gets here.
> 
> I can't tell if these handles are oxblood or rouge croc.


What a gorgeous colour!  I've seen this rouge colour at my boutique (an example of an MTO Rogue in the display cabinet) and she's a beauty, for sure!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Cassie and Frame 23!


Sunshine mama, I just love your new handbags!  And your photography is so beautiful.  Truly, they look like handbags made in heaven, it's just so pretty.  There's an ethereal quality to this picture.

I used to have a beautiful navy Court bag (taken by DD to Uni) so thinking I might need to replace it with a Cassie for myself!


----------



## LuvsElvis

musiclover said:


> Love this bag, LuvsElvis!  Hope you enjoy yours as much as I love mine.    Another shout out to @shillinggirl88 for helping me find where the navy rivets Rogue was hiding in the FOS!


Thanks!!! I figured.. I would get a Rogue 25!! ..Now I need a Rogue 39 and my Rogue collection will be complete.


----------



## redwood66

musiclover said:


> What a gorgeous colour!  I've seen this rouge colour at my boutique (an example of an MTO Rogue in the display cabinet) and she's a beauty, for sure!


Thank you and this is good to know because I have to use other people's photos since I have no boutique near me.


----------



## musiclover

LuvsElvis said:


> Thanks!!! I figured.. I would get a Rogue 25!! ..Now I need a Rogue 39 and my Rogue collection will be complete.


A Rogue 39 would be a lovely size!  Would a larger bag like this one be a work bag for you (with files, laptop, etc), or would you use it as a daily handbag?


----------



## musiclover

redwood66 said:


> Thank you and this is good to know because I have to use other people's photos since I have no boutique near me.


I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures when your new handbag arrives!


----------



## Scully Piper

Sunshine mama said:


> Cassie and Frame 23!


LOVE this picture!!!  Looks so serene.  And the bags are beautiful.


----------



## yellowbernie

My new Charlie bucket bag in black with the macaroon charm.


----------



## yellowbernie

yellowbernie said:


> My new Charlie bucket bag in black with the macaroon charm.
> View attachment 4485005
> View attachment 4485005


Don't know why the first picture posted twice..Sorry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Sunshine mama, I just love your new handbags!  And your photography is so beautiful.  Truly, they look like handbags made in heaven, it's just so pretty.  There's an ethereal quality to this picture.
> 
> I used to have a beautiful navy Court bag (taken by DD to Uni) so thinking I might need to replace it with a Cassie for myself!


Hello Musiclover! You  definitely have a way of singing through your sweet words! Thank you. 



Scully Piper said:


> LOVE this picture!!!  Looks so serene.  And the bags are beautiful.


Thank you Scully Piper! You are so sweeeet!


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you holiday! I was able to get my Frame 23 with 50% off and extra 20% off!


Oh yay, congratulations!!


----------



## holiday123

My new additions grey rivet and peanut butter rivets both in 25 size. Tomorrow dinky 24 arrives and then I'm finished. If I'm keeping with the one in one out rule I have some decisions to make...


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Crystice said:


> Those are beautiful! I am trying to resist the tabby, and figure out if the small one will hold as much as the Parker.


Parker is just a bit taller, but depending how much you are carrying, you might be able to fit everything in the Tabby too, it actually holds quite a lot. Maybe the pics help. PS: I ended up returning the black tabby, since I got the black Cassie, too...


----------



## LuvsElvis

musiclover said:


> A Rogue 39 would be a lovely size!  Would a larger bag like this one be a work bag for you (with files, laptop, etc), or would you use it as a daily handbag?


I would use it as a daily handbag.  I just got 25 and have a few regular Rogues, 3 36 size and a Rogue Tote..


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> My new additions grey rivet and peanut butter rivets both in 25 size. Tomorrow dinky 24 arrives and then I'm finished. If I'm keeping with the one in one out rule I have some decisions to make...


Both of these are so nice!!!  I love the color "peanut butter"!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Both of these are so nice!!!  I love the color "peanut butter"!!


I was just going to say the same thing!


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> My new additions grey rivet and peanut butter rivets both in 25 size. Tomorrow dinky 24 arrives and then I'm finished. If I'm keeping with the one in one out rule I have some decisions to make...


These both look like they arrived perfect! Glad you were also able to get the Dinky.


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Both of these are so nice!!!  I love the color "peanut butter"!!


Thank you. I can't take credit for the name, another tpfer named it that a while back. Really glad I added it, it's so soft.


----------



## holiday123

mama23boys said:


> These both look like they arrived perfect! Glad you were also able to get the Dinky.


Thank you. Peanut butter has scratches on the feet but everything else is perfect... And yay for dinky 24. Shipped from JAX too. I actually managed to score 2. One for me and one for my mom. Hurray for found orders


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. Peanut butter has scratches on the feet but everything else is perfect... And yay for dinky 24. Shipped from JAX too. I actually managed to score 2. One for me and one for my mom. Hurray for found orders


I guess if you have to accept scratches anywhere on a bag, the feet are the most tolerable  - How many dinky’s are you up to now? Which colors do you have. I think I remember you saying green and chalk? I only have one and two on the way. It’s the most easy bag to carry.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> My new additions grey rivet and peanut butter rivets both in 25 size. Tomorrow dinky 24 arrives and then I'm finished. If I'm keeping with the one in one out rule I have some decisions to make...


Beautiful! I love the grey rivets! Congrats on the Dinky 24! I didn't know they were still made. I look forward to seeing your new one!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Cassie and Frame 23!


Lovely pinks, SM!


----------



## AngelYuki

A small purchase. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've been getting back into Coach lately. Purchased the ombre strap to go with my Dinky that I got a while back. Thought the strap matched very well since the dinky is the color block version with 2 shades of purple.


----------



## carterazo

AngelYuki said:


> A small purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting back into Coach lately. Purchased the ombre strap to go with my Dinky that I got a while back. Thought the strap matched very well since the dinky is the color block version with 2 shades of purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485356


Lovely pairing!


----------



## Crystice

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4485126
> View attachment 4485127
> 
> Parker is just a bit taller, but depending how much you are carrying, you might be able to fit everything in the Tabby too, it actually holds quite a lot. Maybe the pics help. PS: I ended up returning the black tabby, since I got the black Cassie, too...


Thank you, the pics help! Both of those bags are on my wishlist!


----------



## AngelYuki

carterazo said:


> Lovely pairing!


Thank you!


----------



## Mistyfang

Sunshine mama said:


> The last one.


Thanks for the reply. I hope the additional 20% comes back.


----------



## holiday123

mama23boys said:


> I guess if you have to accept scratches anywhere on a bag, the feet are the most tolerable  - How many dinky’s are you up to now? Which colors do you have. I think I remember you saying green and chalk? I only have one and two on the way. It’s the most easy bag to carry.


I have mineral, azure, butterscotch, forest, bordeaux and now black.  I never was interested in black, but with all my novelty straps it made sense to add it. I'm definitely done adding these because there aren't any other colors I'm interested in or that aren't too similar to what I already have. It's a great bag though.


----------



## mama23boys

holiday123 said:


> I have mineral, azure, butterscotch, forest, bordeaux and now black.  I never was interested in black, but with all my novelty straps it made sense to add it. I'm definitely done adding these because there aren't any other colors I'm interested in or that aren't too similar to what I already have. It's a great bag though.


Wow! You have a beautiful assortment of colors. I just have a regular dark denim, but considering purchasing the 24 and selling the regular size. And I have chalk arriving today and black arriving in a few days.


----------



## mama23boys

My new Chalk Dinky 24.


----------



## holiday123

mama23boys said:


> Wow! You have a beautiful assortment of colors. I just have a regular dark denim, but considering purchasing the 24 and selling the regular size. And I have chalk arriving today and black arriving in a few days.


Nice! I hope they show up in good condition. I'm crossing my fingers too as I received the UPS notification that my package was delivered


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet find


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet find


Lucky you!!! The Black Shadow is beautiful...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> Lucky you!!! The Black Shadow is beautiful...


Ty. Beechwood on her way


----------



## gr8onteej

mama23boys said:


> My new Chalk Dinky 24.
> View attachment 4486077


Nice.  Twins.


----------



## mama23boys

gr8onteej said:


> Nice.  Twins.


Has it been difficult keeping clean? This is my first and only white bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new friends


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new friends


Nice, I have the peony tea rose strap and use it on that Rogue!  It's very pretty!


----------



## LuvsElvis

*Here is my First Found Order!!!
Ms. 1941 Red Rogue!! 


I had to snap a picture with her friend!!
Red Outlaw...

*


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> *Here is my First Found Order!!!
> Ms. 1941 Red Rogue!!
> View attachment 4487241
> 
> I had to snap a picture with her friend!!
> Red Outlaw...
> View attachment 4487242
> *


Congrats. My friends arrived today as well


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. My friends arrived today as well


Hi!! I saw your new straps and the new Rider!!! Congrats!! 
My 2nd Found Order comes Monday!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> Hi!! I saw your new straps and the new Rider!!! Congrats!!
> My 2nd Found Order comes Monday!!!


Yessss. Love you doing them


----------



## dsiegman77

AngelYuki said:


> A small purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting back into Coach lately. Purchased the ombre strap to go with my Dinky that I got a while back. Thought the strap matched very well since the dinky is the color block version with 2 shades of purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485356


I have the same color block dinky and have been debating whether or not to get this strap since the sale started. I think you may have convinced me! It looks really nice! Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## RBee

redwood66 said:


> I wonder if I had a coupon when they were the extra 20% off it would have worked?  Did you have one?


I'm thinking no. There's  another flash sale now, and it doesn't stack with a one-time code I have. Probably a good thing. That could have gotten me into trouble.


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> I'm thinking no. There's  another flash sale now, and it doesn't stack with a one-time code I have. Probably a good thing. That could have gotten me into trouble.


I saw that too in my cart today.  No extra extra 20%.  LOL.  My black rogue should be here Monday and the pink one on Thurs!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I finally ordered this Parker that I've had my eye on for a long time. I was hoping for the extra 20% off but no dice.


----------



## AngelYuki

dsiegman77 said:


> I have the same color block dinky and have been debating whether or not to get this strap since the sale started. I think you may have convinced me! It looks really nice! Thanks for sharing your photos!


 You're welcome! I had a hard time styling the bag with the strap it came with. So I'm hoping the new strap helps. Also it should be more comfortable than the original strap.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new denim Rogue purchased with my first found order!  I love the blue with the gold suede!


----------



## SEWDimples

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new denim Rogue purchased with my first found order!  I love the blue with the gold suede!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488553


Congrats! I agree the Denim, tan suede and brass/gold look great together.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil outlet run


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Exotic trim Phoebe. Such smooshy leather. Anyone know when these came out. I know you can only get them on the resale market. Would be interested to know.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> New to me Exotic trim Phoebe. Such smooshy leather. Anyone know when these came out. I know you can only get them on the resale market. Would be interested to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488887


The date of production is on the little white tag inside. The D means April, and the 16 means 2016. Phoebes were introduced around 2013, I think. I bought one at the outlet in 2014.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> The date of production is on the little white tag inside. The D means April, and the 16 means 2016. Phoebes were introduced around 2013, I think. I bought one at the outlet in 2014.


Thank you @whateve . The lady I got it from couldnt remember . She got it as a gift and never used it. Says its a style for older people. She was in her 70s. Ok What does that say about me? LOL


----------



## Syren

Narnanz said:


> Thank you @whateve . The lady I got it from couldnt remember . She got it as a gift and never used it. Says its a style for older people. She was in her 70s. Ok What does that say about me? LOL


Haha I remember Phoebe being a pretty popular style!


----------



## gr8onteej

1941 Duffle in flax with the rainbow link strap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4488976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 Duffle in flax with the rainbow link strap.


Can you stop please lol


----------



## Nancy in VA

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Can you stop please lol


That looks great


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Can you stop please lol


What ???


----------



## gr8onteej

Nancy in VA said:


> That looks great


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thank you @whateve . The lady I got it from couldnt remember . She got it as a gift and never used it. Says its a style for older people. She was in her 70s. Ok What does that say about me? LOL


lol! I wonder how old she thinks she needs to be for it to be age appropriate! BTW, my daughter has one.


----------



## Slee19

Sold my birkin recently as it was sitting in my closet for years.   I came across the tearose line and  now I cant get enough. The crystal ones came a bit damaged  but decided to keep as it will probably scratch the moment I take it out. 

Im fairly new to coach. Can someone tell me if the tearose line is something they do every year?.  I really hope so as it is stunning


----------



## Bagmedic

barskin said:


> Question: have a bought enough in these last few weeks?
> 
> View attachment 4472496
> View attachment 4472497
> View attachment 4472498
> 
> Answer: Nooooo! I have another one, a Parker (pink) with all over tea roses, coming tomorrow. Gluttony, thy name is barskin!


What wallet are you using with the kisslock bag?  I was chatting with my SA today but not coming up with something that I think is worthy of this bag.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Slee19 said:


> Sold my birkin recently as it was sitting in my closet for years.   I came across the tearose line and  now I cant get enough. The crystal ones came a bit damaged  but decided to keep as it will probably scratch the moment I take it out.
> 
> Im fairly new to coach. Can someone tell me if the tearose line is something they do every year?.  I really hope so as it is stunning


Is that a purple tea rose dinky? Did you customize the backpack? Welcome to Coach!


----------



## lorihmatthews

gr8onteej said:


> What ???



You're torturing us. 

P.S. Now I want that bag and strap.


----------



## whateve

Slee19 said:


> Sold my birkin recently as it was sitting in my closet for years.   I came across the tearose line and  now I cant get enough. The crystal ones came a bit damaged  but decided to keep as it will probably scratch the moment I take it out.
> 
> Im fairly new to coach. Can someone tell me if the tearose line is something they do every year?.  I really hope so as it is stunning


What a gorgeous collection! Coach rarely does the same thing from year to year.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> What ???


You keep making me want it. Lol


----------



## Ireiki4u

Slee19 said:


> Sold my birkin recently as it was sitting in my closet for years.   I came across the tearose line and  now I cant get enough. The crystal ones came a bit damaged  but decided to keep as it will probably scratch the moment I take it out.
> 
> Im fairly new to coach. Can someone tell me if the tearose line is something they do every year?.  I really hope so as it is stunning


You have as many as I do, they are addicting.


----------



## Slee19

TangerineKandy said:


> Is that a purple tea rose dinky? Did you customize the backpack? Welcome to Coach!


 Are you referring to the first one with the crystals? It is dark grey with some purple/ magenta accents.
I bought the backpack from Von Maur it came like that.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Slee19 said:


> Are you referring to the first one with the crystals? It is dark grey with some purple/ magenta accents.
> I bought the backpack from Von Maur it came like that.


Yes, that's the one! Beautiful collection!


----------



## musiclover

Slee19 said:


> Sold my birkin recently as it was sitting in my closet for years.   I came across the tearose line and  now I cant get enough. The crystal ones came a bit damaged  but decided to keep as it will probably scratch the moment I take it out.
> 
> Im fairly new to coach. Can someone tell me if the tearose line is something they do every year?.  I really hope so as it is stunning


This is a beautiful collection!  I love everything you’ve purchased.  Your backpack is a real cutie!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Slee19 said:


> Sold my birkin recently as it was sitting in my closet for years.   I came across the tearose line and  now I cant get enough. The crystal ones came a bit damaged  but decided to keep as it will probably scratch the moment I take it out.
> 
> Im fairly new to coach. Can someone tell me if the tearose line is something they do every year?.  I really hope so as it is stunning


Everything is gorgeous!! I'm a tea rose junkie and bought my first items in 2016. So far they have expanded on it every year but I wouldn't be surprised if it gets discontinued soon like the rogues, edies, clutches, etc.


----------



## carterazo

Slee19 said:


> Sold my birkin recently as it was sitting in my closet for years.   I came across the tearose line and  now I cant get enough. The crystal ones came a bit damaged  but decided to keep as it will probably scratch the moment I take it out.
> 
> Im fairly new to coach. Can someone tell me if the tearose line is something they do every year?.  I really hope so as it is stunning


Welcome to Coach!
You have a lovely tea rose collection! I'm a tea rose lover myself. I have two Dinky's - original black and chalk  and I just love them! Have you seen the tea rose clutches? I have several of those as well.  They are so pretty! I'm also partial to the bags with a single tearose around the opening lock.  Some girls here have some absolutely gorgeous Rogues with tea roses.   There's quite a bit for you to choose from, but most of it is from past seasons or heading to the outlet. Hope you find the ones you're looking for.


----------



## barskin

Bagmedic said:


> What wallet are you using with the kisslock bag?  I was chatting with my SA today but not coming up with something that I think is worthy of this bag.


 Actually, I have several wallets, but 99% of the time I use my Louis Vuitton 2014 Valentine's Day edition Sarah Wallet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's beautiful, and it has sixteen (!) card slots.


----------



## gr8onteej

lorihmatthews said:


> You're torturing us.
> 
> P.S. Now I want that bag and strap.


Me???
Bagstraps are great.  Accessories for your accessories!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

After years of searching for the perfect red bag, I finally got my hands on the 1941 Red Rogue through a found order at the outlet.


----------



## pursesandoxies

New addition to the family ❤️ I was worried the peach color would be too bright but in person it's a little darker than it is on the Macy's website and I am in love!! The craftsmanship and smell is divine!!


----------



## princess69

pursesandoxies said:


> New addition to the family ❤️ I was worried the peach color would be too bright but in person it's a little darker than it is on the Macy's website and I am in love!! The craftsmanship and smell is divine!!
> View attachment 4490383


That may be my next color Cassie.  Gorgeous!


----------



## pursesandoxies

princess69 said:


> That may be my next color Cassie.  Gorgeous!


Thank you  I was holding out for the Saddle but it's only in the UK for now. Went with this combo and so glad I did! Holding out hope the Saddle makes it to the US though lol.


----------



## LuvsElvis

*My Second Found Order....
Ms. Ivy Rogue 39!!!   Love the Color!!


A little peek of her lining!!

*


----------



## lorihmatthews

gr8onteej said:


> Me???
> Bagstraps are great.  Accessories for your accessories!



Both that bag and the strap are sold out on the site now. Probably for the best for my wallet ...


----------



## Melodyjj

Slee19 said:


> Sold my birkin recently as it was sitting in my closet for years.   I came across the tearose line and  now I cant get enough. The crystal ones came a bit damaged  but decided to keep as it will probably scratch the moment I take it out.
> 
> Im fairly new to coach. Can someone tell me if the tearose line is something they do every year?.  I really hope so as it is stunning


Stunning collection! I asked SA whether Coach is discontinuing Tea Rose, she said she had no idea. Coach is still selling black and chalk Tea Rose Dinky. Maybe they will release new colors?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ShoeSquirrel said:


> After years of searching for the perfect red bag, I finally got my hands on the 1941 Red Rogue through a found order at the outlet.


Yessssssssss


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lorihmatthews said:


> Both that bag and the strap are sold out on the site now. Probably for the best for my wallet ...


Whats sold out


----------



## Melodyjj

SAS purchases: Tea Rose Dinky, Tea Rose Clutch, Rogue 25, Nolita Wristlet 19 and Card Case.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

They said it was sold out. Right


----------



## SEWDimples

ShoeSquirrel said:


> After years of searching for the perfect red bag, I finally got my hands on the 1941 Red Rogue through a found order at the outlet.


Congrats! Bag twins. Love this color.



pursesandoxies said:


> New addition to the family ❤️ I was worried the peach color would be too bright but in person it's a little darker than it is on the Macy's website and I am in love!! The craftsmanship and smell is divine!!
> View attachment 4490383


So cute.



LuvsElvis said:


> *My Second Found Order....
> Ms. Ivy Rogue 39!!!   Love the Color!!
> View attachment 4490403
> 
> A little peek of her lining!!
> View attachment 4490404
> *


Congrats! Bag twins.



Melodyjj said:


> SAS purchases: Tea Rose Dinky, Tea Rose Clutch, Rogue 25, Nolita Wristlet 19 and Card Case.


Congrats! All your items are adorable. Enjoy.


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They said it was sold out. Right


Cool Rogue... How many more ya gonna get?  Congrats..


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> Cool Rogue... How many more ya gonna get?  Congrats..


Idk yet. That one is not for me. Got for a friend but she on the list


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They said it was sold out. Right


You got it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> You got it.


Word


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> *My Second Found Order....
> Ms. Ivy Rogue 39!!!   Love the Color!!
> View attachment 4490403
> 
> A little peek of her lining!!
> View attachment 4490404
> *


Congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> *My Second Found Order....
> Ms. Ivy Rogue 39!!!   Love the Color!!
> View attachment 4490403
> 
> A little peek of her lining!!
> View attachment 4490404
> *


Twins


----------



## Nancy in VA

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They said it was sold out. Right


I would love to see a picture of your entire rogue collection - it must be huge


----------



## Nancy in VA

ShoeSquirrel said:


> After years of searching for the perfect red bag, I finally got my hands on the 1941 Red Rogue through a found order at the outlet.


I just got the same bag and I am loving it too - have not carried a red bag in years


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nancy in VA said:


> I would love to see a picture of your entire rogue collection - it must be huge


Hmmm. Not huge but some lol


----------



## redwood66

Oh em gee my UPS man stopped at the house to deliver my croc rogue and he couldn't find it on his truck.  They don't know where it is and it was scanned this morning for delivery.


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats


Thanks!!  A Super Thanks to the Queen of Found Orders!! I would have never thought to get a Rogue 39.  Now my Rogue Collection is complete...(I think)


----------



## LuvsElvis

redwood66 said:


> Oh em gee my UPS man stopped at the house to deliver my croc rogue and he couldn't find it on his truck.  They don't know where it is and it was scanned this morning for delivery.


I hope they find it!!!  I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> Oh em gee my UPS man stopped at the house to deliver my croc rogue and he couldn't find it on his truck.  They don't know where it is and it was scanned this morning for delivery.



Noooooo!  Sending positive mojo for your bag!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My new Edie 31. Bought it on sale from the German Coach webside, I wasn't sure about the colour of the hardware and the leather but as soon es I opened the package I fell in love with it


----------



## lorihmatthews

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Whats sold out



See post 21120


----------



## Sarah03

So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!


Omg!!!! You are SO lucky!! Congrats!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sarah03 said:


> So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!


Bag twins!  This Rogue is one of my favorites!  What a lucky find!


----------



## Sarah03

Harley77 said:


> Omg!!!! You are SO lucky!! Congrats!!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Bag twins!  This Rogue is one of my favorites!  What a lucky find!


Thank you both! I thought it was the denim rogue at first & then when I saw the handles I grabbed her up and never let go


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lorihmatthews said:


> See post 21120


Its not sold out


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!


Yipppie. Just ordered this for a friend. We twins also


----------



## Syren

Sarah03 said:


> So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!



Congrats!  Such a great bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!


What else did they have


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppie. Just ordered this for a friend. We twins also


Yay!


Syren said:


> Congrats!  Such a great bag!


Thank you!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> What else did they have


They had the mini rucksacks (red, black, chalk), peony Rogue 30, pink chevron rogue 30, & a couple of the calf hair saddle 23s with flowers.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Yay!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> They had the mini rucksacks (red, black, chalk), peony Rogue 30, pink chevron rogue 30, & a couple of the calf hair saddle 23s with flowers.


Yesssss Hunti


----------



## redwood66

The croc rogue is here.  It is beautiful and it is sooo soft, softer than my 25s.  Definitely a smooshy bag.  It looks like it was stored a bit wonky so I will have to stuff it when not using.  The croc color is lighter (almost a pink tone?) than I thought it was going to be based on the pics from @RBee but still lovely.  The rouge pink should be here Thurs. unless they lose it for a minute. 

It has the MTO creed patch inside and the coach tag says croc rogue.


----------



## Nancy in VA

redwood66 said:


> The croc rogue is here.  It is beautiful and it is sooo soft, softer than my 25s.  Definitely a smooshy bag.  It looks like it was stored a bit wonky so I will have to stuff it when not using.  The croc color is lighter (almost a pink tone?) than I thought it was going to be based on the pics from @RBee but still lovely.  The rouge pink should be here Thurs. unless they lose it for a minute.
> 
> It has the MTO creed patch inside and the coach tag says croc rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4491304
> View attachment 4491305


Wow - just beautiful!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Sarah03 said:


> So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!


Love it - can you post the style number please?


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!


Congrats @Sarah03. Nice addition to your Rogue collection. Bag twins! Enjoy.



redwood66 said:


> The croc rogue is here.  It is beautiful and it is sooo soft, softer than my 25s.  Definitely a smooshy bag.  It looks like it was stored a bit wonky so I will have to stuff it when not using.  The croc color is lighter (almost a pink tone?) than I thought it was going to be based on the pics from @RBee but still lovely.  The rouge pink should be here Thurs. unless they lose it for a minute.
> 
> It has the MTO creed patch inside and the coach tag says croc rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4491304
> View attachment 4491305


Congrats! Love the exotic skins. Enjoy.


----------



## RBee

redwood66 said:


> The croc rogue is here.  It is beautiful and it is sooo soft, softer than my 25s.  Definitely a smooshy bag.  It looks like it was stored a bit wonky so I will have to stuff it when not using.  The croc color is lighter (almost a pink tone?) than I thought it was going to be based on the pics from @RBee but still lovely.  The rouge pink should be here Thurs. unless they lose it for a minute.
> 
> It has the MTO creed patch inside and the coach tag says croc rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4491304
> View attachment 4491305



Hooray! It's lovely! And it definitely looks different. I don't get any pink at all in mine. I wonder if they're meant to be different colors, or if it's variation in the dying process. I'm curious to see the rouge one now too!


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> Hooray! It's lovely! And it definitely looks different. I don't get any pink at all in mine. I wonder if they're meant to be different colors, or if it's variation in the dying process. I'm curious to see the rouge one now too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491374


I think the one I have looks like the pic from Yoox website.  It is definitely lighter and more pinkish/reddish and not brownish, and beautiful in person.  I don't think they are the same color at all and maybe are meant to be that way.  The color is consistent all over so it is not fading of any kind.  I love it and am keeping it.

As far as the rouge one I am hoping the handles are the cherry color they look like in the pics.


----------



## redwood66

I wonder if the handles are a 1941 or washed red?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

redwood66 said:


> The croc rogue is here.  It is beautiful and it is sooo soft, softer than my 25s.  Definitely a smooshy bag.  It looks like it was stored a bit wonky so I will have to stuff it when not using.  The croc color is lighter (almost a pink tone?) than I thought it was going to be based on the pics from @RBee but still lovely.  The rouge pink should be here Thurs. unless they lose it for a minute.
> 
> It has the MTO creed patch inside and the coach tag says croc rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4491304
> View attachment 4491305


How special


----------



## RBee

redwood66 said:


> I don't think they are the same color at all and maybe are meant to be that way.  The color is consistent all over so it is not fading of any kind.  I love it and am keeping it.



It's one of a kind! Is it style 86744 as well?


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> I wonder if the handles are a 1941 or washed red?


RBee's handles definitely look oxbood.  Your handles look different but not sure what color.  Maybe it is a color that isn't on their MTO site at this time.  So unique to have this bag!


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> It's one of a kind! Is it style 86744 as well?


Yes 86744 on the bag and on the tag.


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

It's finally here



Dinky in Dark Berry


----------



## LuvsElvis

SEWDimples...Congrats! Bag twins.

Thank you!!


----------



## Bagmedic

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> It's finally here
> View attachment 4491406
> View attachment 4491407
> 
> Dinky in Dark Berry


Are the sides the same dark berry or is it colorblocked?


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

Bagmedic said:


> Are the sides the same dark berry or is it colorblocked?


It's the same dark berry! The inside lining is oxblood & the kisslock outline looks like saddle


----------



## shanen

Dreamer with snake strap❤️


----------



## paruparo

After a whole lot of frustration trying to do a found order at the outlet, i finally ended up with this beauty. Had to finally just get it via the retail store route, and big thanks to my wonderful SA who spent quite a bit of time hunting this down.  Since it was via retail, It was “only” 50% off. But she’s here, and wow, this 1941 Red really is a show stopper! ❤️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

paruparo said:


> After a whole lot of frustration trying to do a found order at the outlet, i finally ended up with this beauty. Had to finally just get it via the retail store route, and big thanks to my wonderful SA who spent quite a bit of time hunting this down.  Since it was via retail, It was “only” 50% off. But she’s here, and wow, this 1941 Red really is a show stopper! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491421


Twins. I have two coming for friends


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I am taking advantage of being back in the US and did some customization on the bags I brought with me, thanks to a wonderful SA who had a lot of patience with me (I just loved playing around with those tea roses)....


----------



## lorihmatthews

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its not sold out



Oh wow I must have missed it on the site ... probably for the best right now anyway ...


----------



## carterazo

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> It's the same dark berry! The inside lining is oxblood & the kisslock outline looks like saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491412
> View attachment 4491413
> View attachment 4491414


Aaah! The one that got away for me. Congrats to you! Thanks for sharing all those pictures. 



paruparo said:


> After a whole lot of frustration trying to do a found order at the outlet, i finally ended up with this beauty. Had to finally just get it via the retail store route, and big thanks to my wonderful SA who spent quite a bit of time hunting this down.  Since it was via retail, It was “only” 50% off. But she’s here, and wow, this 1941 Red really is a show stopper! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491421


Such a wonderful red! Im sure you will love it for a  long time.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil something


----------



## Tosa22

Sarah03 said:


> So I went to the outlet on a whim today & stopped at Coach to see if I could find any deletes. Then I saw one of the bags that got away- Ms. Prussian Blue!


Gorgeous! It was meant to be.


----------



## LuvsElvis

paruparo said:


> After a whole lot of frustration trying to do a found order at the outlet, i finally ended up with this beauty. Had to finally just get it via the retail store route, and big thanks to my wonderful SA who spent quite a bit of time hunting this down.  Since it was via retail, It was “only” 50% off. But she’s here, and wow, this 1941 Red really is a show stopper! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491421


Congrats!!! We are Triples with CFC09... 
She is lovely!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Iamminda

This cute backpack charm


----------



## TCB

Iamminda said:


> This cute backpack charm


SO Cute!!!!


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> This cute backpack charm



I’m a sucker for the mini backpacks, so cute. And I love that print!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks TCB and S .  I couldn’t resist this cutie even though I am not sure what I will use it for.  



TCB said:


> SO Cute!!!!





Syren said:


> I’m a sucker for the mini backpacks, so cute. And I love that print!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Well packaged


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well packaged


CFC09, 
Did you decide to get a Rogue 25 for yourself?  It is a pretty color!  Congrats!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> CFC09,
> Did you decide to get a Rogue 25 for yourself?  It is a pretty color!  Congrats!!


Heck no. That thing to lil lololol but she pretty. I get for friends


----------



## Wendyann7

I received my first "found order" from the outlet.  Both came from jax but were wrapped only in plastic, not like the "never unwrapped" packing.  The saddle rogue is fine but the black dinky 24 is pretty scuffed on the front flap with some indentations.  I only got 60 percent off.  Should I deal with it or return?  Does anyone know if there are any left even in another color?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wendyann7 said:


> I received my first "found order" from the outlet.  Both came from jax but were wrapped only in plastic, not like the "never unwrapped" packing.  The saddle rogue is fine but the black dinky 24 is pretty scuffed on the front flap with some indentations.  I only got 60 percent off.  Should I deal with it or return?  Does anyone know if there are any left even in another color?


I doubt it. I just ordered a few yesterday and it was only 4 left.


----------



## holiday123

Wendyann7 said:


> I received my first "found order" from the outlet.  Both came from jax but were wrapped only in plastic, not like the "never unwrapped" packing.  The saddle rogue is fine but the black dinky 24 is pretty scuffed on the front flap with some indentations.  I only got 60 percent off.  Should I deal with it or return?  Does anyone know if there are any left even in another color?


When I did the found order for 2 dinky 24 2 weeks ago there were 4 left so probably none left in black.  I ordered 1 for me and 1 for my mom.  Of the 2, one came with a scratched turnlock and scratched hardware where the strap clips. The other came with no hangtag or dustbag, one side looked super smooshed and scratches on the front. For the price though I was happy because I ordered this bag at least 5x in December during SAS for 50% off and it kept getting cancelled so I was ecstatic that my order was even fulfilled. I looked at my other dinky 24 and all of them have wear to the turnlock and surface scratches in the leather so I figure these will get there eventually.  Plus, of my 5 other dinky 24, this one has the softest leather!  So for me the answer is deal with it, but I'm not too picky.  I think there are some chalk and some of the purple tattoo ones left if you can't deal with the condition of yours. It's too bad they can't take better care of these, but I was OK considering the price I paid.


----------



## Wendyann7

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4488976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 Duffle in flax with the rainbow link strap.


Looks great!  I have flax duffle too.  What is the style number for the rainbow bag strap?


----------



## Wendyann7

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I doubt it. I just ordered a few yesterday and it was only 4 left.


there were 9 in black last friday when i ordered mine.  what colors did you order or did you order black too?


----------



## Wendyann7

holiday123 said:


> When I did the found order for 2 dinky 24 2 weeks ago there were 4 left so probably none left in black.  I ordered 1 for me and 1 for my mom.  Of the 2, one came with a scratched turnlock and scratched hardware where the strap clips. The other came with no hangtag or dustbag, one side looked super smooshed and scratches on the front. For the price though I was happy because I ordered this bag at least 5x in December during SAS for 50% off and it kept getting cancelled so I was ecstatic that my order was even fulfilled. I looked at my other dinky 24 and all of them have wear to the turnlock and surface scratches in the leather so I figure these will get there eventually.  Plus, of my 5 other dinky 24, this one has the softest leather!  So for me the answer is deal with it, but I'm not too picky.  I think there are some chalk and some of the purple tattoo ones left if you can't deal with the condition of yours. It's too bad they can't take better care of these, but I was OK considering the price I paid.



Thank you for the response.  I will give it some thought.  Did you get the 70 percent deal when you bought yours?


----------



## Wendyann7

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I doubt it. I just ordered a few yesterday and it was only 4 left.


I might be able to live with the condition a little more if they gave me another 10 percent off, do they do this?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

[


Wendyann7 said:


> I might be able to live with the condition a little more if they gave me another 10 percent off, do they do this?


nah


----------



## holiday123

Wendyann7 said:


> Thank you for the response.  I will give it some thought.  Did you get the 70 percent deal when you bought yours?


Yes I bought at 70 off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> When I did the found order for 2 dinky 24 2 weeks ago there were 4 left so probably none left in black.  I ordered 1 for me and 1 for my mom.  Of the 2, one came with a scratched turnlock and scratched hardware where the strap clips. The other came with no hangtag or dustbag, one side looked super smooshed and scratches on the front. For the price though I was happy because I ordered this bag at least 5x in December during SAS for 50% off and it kept getting cancelled so I was ecstatic that my order was even fulfilled. I looked at my other dinky 24 and all of them have wear to the turnlock and surface scratches in the leather so I figure these will get there eventually.  Plus, of my 5 other dinky 24, this one has the softest leather!  So for me the answer is deal with it, but I'm not too picky.  I think there are some chalk and some of the purple tattoo ones left if you can't deal with the condition of yours. It's too bad they can't take better care of these, but I was OK considering the price I paid.


Yesterday it showed 8 and I got a few but only black. All others showed 0


----------



## redwood66

Oh my stars am I glad I bought this bag!  It was fully wrapped up with all the padded wrapping on every part.  I figured out the color of the handles on the black one because I am pretty sure they are the same as the ones on this bag.  They are rouge croc, no way are they oxblood.  The lining is an orange color that I have not seen before.  Is it mandarin?  Maybe someone knows?  The rouge pink is beautiful in person.  The overlay and straps are black.

@RBee I think since there were only two of each color, the black one I got was the one used to take the pic and they didn't wrap it back up or stuff it.  I bought the first pink one and it was non-fondled.

I am keeping both croc bags because I can't believe the deal I got.  I will take a pic with them together tomorrow.


----------



## RBee

Wow it's pristine! And it looks so much better than in the photos online. Something about their lighting I think makes the colors look off. Congrats!!
I'm so curious as to where these came from and if they were originally widely available? Regardless, I feel like mine was a steal and I'm glad to have gotten it. I'm fairly certain Yoox didn't know they had when they priced these.


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> Wow it's pristine! And it looks so much better than in the photos online. Something about their lighting I think makes the colors look off. Congrats!!
> I'm so curious as to where these came from and if they were originally widely available? Regardless, I feel like mine was a steal and I'm glad to have gotten it. I'm fairly certain Yoox didn't know they had when they priced these.


Thank you!  I love them both, sure I didn't need to buy them but they are so gorgeous and I love unique.  I wonder, after looking at the MTO and rogue threads, if these were ones Coach made for the NY and London stores but they never sold.  I did a bunch of reading on what Yoox is and how they operate.  Did Yoox think they were croc embossed handles maybe?  I am a happy camper thanks to you.  

Pretty sure my rouge croc is this same kind that was limited in NYC per this thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/design-your-own-rogue.955188/page-5#post-30826106


----------



## RBee

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!  I love them both, sure I didn't need to buy them but they are so gorgeous and I love unique.  I wonder, after looking at the MTO and rogue threads, if these were ones Coach made for the NY and London stores but they never sold.  I did a bunch of reading on what Yoox is and how they operate.  Did Yoox think they were croc embossed handles maybe?  I am a happy camper thanks to you.



I think after cancelled orders and nearly lost packages, you deserve it! 

Could be they didn't realize it's real croc. Did you notice the ostrich dinky they have? That retailed for $1500 I believe.


----------



## redwood66

RBee said:


> I think after cancelled orders and nearly lost packages, you deserve it!
> 
> Could be they didn't realize it's real croc. Did you notice the ostrich dinky they have? That retailed for $1500 I believe.


I did.  And it would perfectly match a pair of ostrich cowboy boots I have.  And I still have a 20% coupon.


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yesterday it showed 8 and I got a few but only black. All others showed 0


Weird how the #'s keep changing. There were more than 5 chalk when I ordered my black ones because the SA warned me when the number was low (which she said 4 of the black) that it might get cancelled, and asked if I wanted to try chalk instead because there were enough of those. 
This is the same SA who ordered my red rogue and chili and flax duffles the one week, but next week told me chili wasn't available when I tried to order a replacement (even though others were ordering it.) I don't get it lol. 
At the other outlet, another SA tried to order 1941 red rogue (when there were 100+) and it wouldn't let her and she said "oh, zero in stock" even though she was able to order 2 other rogues through the system for me.
I wonder why we are all getting different answers? Is there a found system and an outlet system or something? All my bags shipped from JAX so it seemed like they were searching in the right place.....anyway I've gotten everything on my list and am putting my credit cards in the freezer now haha....at least until the discount goes back to 70...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Weird how the #'s keep changing. There were more than 5 chalk when I ordered my black ones because the SA warned me when the number was low (which she said 4 of the black) that it might get cancelled, and asked if I wanted to try chalk instead because there were enough of those.
> This is the same SA who ordered my red rogue and chili and flax duffles the one week, but next week told me chili wasn't available when I tried to order a replacement (even though others were ordering it.) I don't get it lol.
> At the other outlet, another SA tried to order 1941 red rogue (when there were 100+) and it wouldn't let her and she said "oh, zero in stock" even though she was able to order 2 other rogues through the system for me.
> I wonder why we are all getting different answers? Is there a found system and an outlet system or something? All my bags shipped from JAX so it seemed like they were searching in the right place.....anyway I've gotten everything on my list and am putting my credit cards in the freezer now haha....at least until the discount goes back to 70...


Lol. I just ordered another chili. No. Its only 1 system. They can see store quantity and Jax


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lol. I just ordered another chili. No. Its only 1 system. They can see store quantity and Jax


I ended up getting a return label from CS and they shipped me a new chili as soon as the first one was scanned so I knew there were more available when she said none. So annoying!


----------



## gr8onteej

Wendyann7 said:


> Looks great!  I have flax duffle too.  What is the style number for the rainbow bag strap?


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heck no. That thing to lil lololol but she pretty. I get for friends


I was gonna say, what a surprise that you got such a small bag. You are the queen of big bags! Your friend will be delighted. It's such a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> Oh my stars am I glad I bought this bag!  It was fully wrapped up with all the padded wrapping on every part.  I figured out the color of the handles on the black one because I am pretty sure they are the same as the ones on this bag.  They are rouge croc, no way are they oxblood.  The lining is an orange color that I have not seen before.  Is it mandarin?  Maybe someone knows?  The rouge pink is beautiful in person.  The overlay and straps are black.
> 
> @RBee I think since there were only two of each color, the black one I got was the one used to take the pic and they didn't wrap it back up or stuff it.  I bought the first pink one and it was non-fondled.
> 
> I am keeping both croc bags because I can't believe the deal I got.  I will take a pic with them together tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4493141
> View attachment 4493142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493194


You got some really special bags. Congrats!


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> Oh my stars am I glad I bought this bag!  It was fully wrapped up with all the padded wrapping on every part.  I figured out the color of the handles on the black one because I am pretty sure they are the same as the ones on this bag.  They are rouge croc, no way are they oxblood.  The lining is an orange color that I have not seen before.  Is it mandarin?  Maybe someone knows?  The rouge pink is beautiful in person.  The overlay and straps are black.
> 
> @RBee I think since there were only two of each color, the black one I got was the one used to take the pic and they didn't wrap it back up or stuff it.  I bought the first pink one and it was non-fondled.
> 
> I am keeping both croc bags because I can't believe the deal I got.  I will take a pic with them together tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4493141
> View attachment 4493142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493194


I think you are right about the handles on the black one!  Love the rouge one!


----------



## redwood66

Pic of the two together.  Definitely rouge handles on both.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Weird how the #'s keep changing. There were more than 5 chalk when I ordered my black ones because the SA warned me when the number was low (which she said 4 of the black) that it might get cancelled, and asked if I wanted to try chalk instead because there were enough of those.
> This is the same SA who ordered my red rogue and chili and flax duffles the one week, but next week told me chili wasn't available when I tried to order a replacement (even though others were ordering it.) I don't get it lol.
> At the other outlet, another SA tried to order 1941 red rogue (when there were 100+) and it wouldn't let her and she said "oh, zero in stock" even though she was able to order 2 other rogues through the system for me.
> I wonder why we are all getting different answers? Is there a found system and an outlet system or something? All my bags shipped from JAX so it seemed like they were searching in the right place.....anyway I've gotten everything on my list and am putting my credit cards in the freezer now haha....at least until the discount goes back to 70...


I ordered the 1941 Red Rogue at my outlet yesterday.  She was also having trouble finding them and said that the numbers change when they go from retail to the outlet?!?  But there were plenty of the red Rogues.


----------



## Wendyann7

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4493477


thank you!!


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> Oh my stars am I glad I bought this bag!  It was fully wrapped up with all the padded wrapping on every part.  I figured out the color of the handles on the black one because I am pretty sure they are the same as the ones on this bag.  They are rouge croc, no way are they oxblood.  The lining is an orange color that I have not seen before.  Is it mandarin?  Maybe someone knows?  The rouge pink is beautiful in person.  The overlay and straps are black.
> 
> @RBee I think since there were only two of each color, the black one I got was the one used to take the pic and they didn't wrap it back up or stuff it.  I bought the first pink one and it was non-fondled.
> 
> I am keeping both croc bags because I can't believe the deal I got.  I will take a pic with them together tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4493141
> View attachment 4493142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493194


You know....I was on the MTO site and I am wondering if the handles on both are truly oxblood and maybe the croc just didn't take the color too dark compared to RBee's black bag.  When you use rouge croc handles, it looks exactly like the color of the bag but these handles are darker.  No matter what you call the color, a stunning color combo!  I knew I'd regret not ordering when I had the chance!  Enjoy this 5 of a kind!


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> You know....I was on the MTO site and I am wondering if the handles on both are truly oxblood and maybe the croc just didn't take the color too dark compared to RBee's black bag.  When you use rouge croc handles, it looks exactly like the color of the bag but these handles are darker.  No matter what you call the color, a stunning color combo!  I knew I'd regret not ordering when I had the chance!  Enjoy this 5 of a kind!


I am not trusting of the colors on croc handles on the MTO builder.  The tone is exactly like the rouge body color which is what makes me think it is rouge.  Oxblood has brown in it and neither of these do.  IRL they match exactly which would be strange if it were a mishap of dying.  Regardless I love them both.  Maybe the other person will return the pink one.


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> You know....I was on the MTO site and I am wondering if the handles on both are truly oxblood and maybe the croc just didn't take the color too dark compared to RBee's black bag.  When you use rouge croc handles, it looks exactly like the color of the bag but these handles are darker.  No matter what you call the color, a stunning color combo!  I knew I'd regret not ordering when I had the chance!  Enjoy this 5 of a kind!


I wanted to let you know they are not as dark IRL as they are on in the pics.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I ordered the 1941 Red Rogue at my outlet yesterday.  She was also having trouble finding them and said that the numbers change when they go from retail to the outlet?!?  But there were plenty of the red Rogues.


Good for you!   I have one and have been wearing it as soon as I got it last week - the color is just so fantastic and looks great with everything!


----------



## Nancy in VA

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well packaged


Love this one - the color is great


----------



## Nancy in VA

RBee said:


> Hooray! It's lovely! And it definitely looks different. I don't get any pink at all in mine. I wonder if they're meant to be different colors, or if it's variation in the dying process. I'm curious to see the rouge one now too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491374


OMG - these crocs bags are so beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This cute backpack charm


Wow. You have a HUGE water bottle there IM!
And I love your backpack!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. You have a HUGE water bottle there IM!
> And I love your backpack!



Thanks SM .  I know, biggest water bottle ever


----------



## brightblonde

My 2 new purchases ... Cassie & Tabby 26 

The card case from my pop-up messenger fits nice in the front pocket.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Found this adorable Rivet card holder (on a removable lanyard) on Poshmark. Perfect for commuting via the Metro during the week.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pursesandoxies said:


> New addition to the family ❤️ I was worried the peach color would be too bright but in person it's a little darker than it is on the Macy's website and I am in love!! The craftsmanship and smell is divine!!
> View attachment 4490383



Love it! The contrast in colors and textures is divine!


----------



## LuvsElvis

*My 3rd Found Order... And last for awhile ..Maybe????
Ms. Patchwork Rogue...*


----------



## redwood66

Lovely!   Ugh I wish I could do found orders.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> *My 3rd Found Order... And last for awhile ..Maybe????
> Ms. Patchwork Rogue...*


Yesssss. Mine out for delivery. Glad U got her


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yesssss. Mine out for delivery. Glad U got her


Yes!! She is pretty!! Thanks for the style number!! We are bag twins!!


----------



## LuvsElvis

redwood66 said:


> Lovely!   Ugh I wish I could do found orders.


Thank you!!! Found Orders are addicting!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> Yes!! She is pretty!! Thanks for the style number!! We are bag twins!!


I can’t wait to get home lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new outlet find. She is beautiful


----------



## meepabeep

LuvsElvis said:


> *My 3rd Found Order... And last for awhile ..Maybe????
> Ms. Patchwork Rogue...*





crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new outlet find. She is beautiful



 Beautiful! I love patchwork.


----------



## LuvsElvis

meepabeep said:


> Beautiful! I love patchwork.


Thank you!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

meepabeep said:


> Beautiful! I love patchwork.


Thank you


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new outlet find. She is beautiful


Congrats! I’m so glad you were able to find  it. I love patchwork as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Satcheldoll

I haven't been on here very much . I've been purging from my collection but had to post my recent acquisition. Marleigh 20 in Beechwood Multi (this is not the old school Beechwood). This one is made of goatskin with suede interior.


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> I haven't been on here very much . I've been purging from my collection but had to post my recent acquisition. Marleigh 20 in Beechwood Multi (this is not the old school Beechwood). This one is made of goatskin with suede interior.


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## redwood66

Satcheldoll said:


> I haven't been on here very much . I've been purging from my collection but had to post my recent acquisition. Marleigh 20 in Beechwood Multi (this is not the old school Beechwood). This one is made of goatskin with suede interior.


Wow!  Beautiful!  Does it feel nice with the goatskin?


----------



## Satcheldoll

redwood66 said:


> Wow!  Beautiful!  Does it feel nice with the goatskin?


Yes it feels nice.  It just doesn't have the smooth finish of the glovetanned leather like the ones released after the runway show.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I haven't been on here very much . I've been purging from my collection but had to post my recent acquisition. Marleigh 20 in Beechwood Multi (this is not the old school Beechwood). This one is made of goatskin with suede interior.


That's really beautiful. Good job with the purging! I am trying to resist adding more to my collection, but then received this picture of the duffles that are coming so of course now I need this green one


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> That's really beautiful. Good job with the purging! I am trying to resist adding more to my collection, but then received this picture of the duffles that are coming so of course now I need this green one


I'm surprised they are continuing with this design since it seemed, while popular with some, were not a true hit & are still found on other sites at heavily discounted prices.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I'm surprised they are continuing with this design since it seemed, while popular with some, were not a true hit & are still found on other sites at heavily discounted prices.


I'm guessing It's probably an easy profit since there's not much to it vs. say rogue with straps and handles, multiple pockets and leather lined... 
They are continuing big time too. It's coming in 2 sizes and 7 different colors. It's glovetanned, called an archived duffle, but looks just like the past duffles except smooth vs. pebble leather. I adore my Duffle 20's so am glad to see more coming.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I'm guessing It's probably an easy profit since there's not much to it vs. say rogue with straps and handles, multiple pockets and leather lined...
> They are continuing big time too. It's coming in 2 sizes and 7 different colors. It's glovetanned, called an archived duffle, but looks just like the past duffles except smooth vs. pebble leather. I adore my Duffle 20's so am glad to see more coming.


Any chance they added an exterior pocket? That's really THE ONLY reason I don't have one or multiples!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Any chance they added an exterior pocket? That's really THE ONLY reason I don't have one or multiples!


Hmm I'll ask.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> I haven't been on here very much . I've been purging from my collection but had to post my recent acquisition. Marleigh 20 in Beechwood Multi (this is not the old school Beechwood). This one is made of goatskin with suede interior.


Congrats! I tried to order this bag after runway sale,  it was too late. I like the logo on this one and the goat leather looks nice. What do you think?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few outlet goodies


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


Nice haul! 
Is that the Dinky 24 with Tea Roses?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Nice haul!
> Is that the Dinky 24 with Tea Roses?


I think so


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think so


Nice! I think that is from 2016. I have this bag.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I tried to order this bag after runway sale,  it was too late. I like the logo on this one and the goat leather looks nice. What do you think?


Thanks! I really like it. Haven't officially carried it yet. I don't carry much so it's the perfect size. I tried one of the first Marleighs and it seemed to bulky, but it was gorgeous.

My SA said the oxlbood Marleigh with the blue trim after the runway show is still available.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> That's really beautiful. Good job with the purging! I am trying to resist adding more to my collection, but then received this picture of the duffles that are coming so of course now I need this green one


Thank you. 
Yes! D. showed that duffle to me last night. LOL  
We still have green on my list, but I'm going to wait. I had one good impulse purchase with this Marleigh, so don't want to go down that road and get out of control.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks! I really like it. Haven't officially carried it yet. I don't carry much so it's the perfect size. I tried one of the first Marleighs and it seemed to bulky, but it was gorgeous.
> 
> My SA said the oxlbood Marleigh with the blue trim after the runway show is still available.


This one? I tried to order it, but it was cancelled.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Came today at 4:00 pm.!! Outlet bargain, very light brown signature with cornflower blue leather! My Red, white and blue Vera Bradley zip id behind it.


----------



## gr8onteej

Teagaggle said:


> Any chance they added an exterior pocket? That's really THE ONLY reason I don't have one or multiples!


I have one but I so agree with you about a pocket, a good sized zipper pocket


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> This one? I tried to order it, but it was cancelled.
> 
> View attachment 4498151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4498145


Yes, that's the one we saw in the system.


----------



## carterazo

LuvsElvis said:


> *My 3rd Found Order... And last for awhile ..Maybe????
> Ms. Patchwork Rogue...*


Such a fun bag. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new outlet find. She is beautiful


Another great find of yours. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> I haven't been on here very much . I've been purging from my collection but had to post my recent acquisition. Marleigh 20 in Beechwood Multi (this is not the old school Beechwood). This one is made of goatskin with suede interior.


What a sweet little bag. Congrats!


----------



## LaVisioneer

AManIntoFashion said:


> Came today at 4:00 pm.!! Outlet bargain, very light brown signature with cornflower blue leather! My Red, white and blue Vera Bradley zip id behind it.



Are you able to fit as much in the mini skinny as your Vera Bradley one? I bought a pink mini skinny and was sad to discover I could hardly fit anything in it and I had to use my Vera Bradley one :/


----------



## LuvsElvis

carterazo said:


> Such a fun bag. Congrats!


Thank You... It is different.. I like all the colored patches..


----------



## tealocean

AManIntoFashion said:


> Came today at 4:00 pm.!! Outlet bargain, very light brown signature with cornflower blue leather! My Red, white and blue Vera Bradley zip id behind it.


Cute! I love the colors and stars on your red white & blue too!


----------



## finer_woman

redwood66 said:


> Oh my stars am I glad I bought this bag!  It was fully wrapped up with all the padded wrapping on every part.  I figured out the color of the handles on the black one because I am pretty sure they are the same as the ones on this bag.  They are rouge croc, no way are they oxblood.  The lining is an orange color that I have not seen before.  Is it mandarin?  Maybe someone knows?  The rouge pink is beautiful in person.  The overlay and straps are black.
> 
> @RBee I think since there were only two of each color, the black one I got was the one used to take the pic and they didn't wrap it back up or stuff it.  I bought the first pink one and it was non-fondled.
> 
> I am keeping both croc bags because I can't believe the deal I got.  I will take a pic with them together tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4493141
> View attachment 4493142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493194


Received my rouge rogue this week. I'm not sure of the interior color either but I love the contrast. Perfect for summer.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

tealocean said:


> Cute! I love the colors and stars on your red white & blue too!



Thank you very much!! 



LaVisioneer said:


> Are you able to fit as much in the mini skinny as your Vera Bradley one? I bought a pink mini skinny and was sad to discover I could hardly fit anything in it and I had to use my Vera Bradley one :/



The Vera Bradley's usually can hold more because the cotton or microfiber has much more give than the coated canvas. I've used Coach Mini Skinnies for so long now that I've become a pro at fitting what I need in without the skinny zipper scrunching up and looking awful. Currently I have 7 cards and my cash folded and it's a little tight until a new one gets used to it. The coated canvas is especially tough. What I would suggest to get it to stretch a bit - stuff the Coach Skinny with rolled up tissues for a bit, while you use the Vera Bradley one still. That should help!! Hope it all works well!


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heck no. That thing to lil lololol but she pretty. I get for friends



My first thought was "That's too small for you!"  LOL


----------



## redwood66

finer_woman said:


> Received my rouge rogue this week. I'm not sure of the interior color either but I love the contrast. Perfect for summer.


Nice!  Pics?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> My first thought was "That's too small for you!"  LOL


Bingo


----------



## LaVisioneer

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Vera Bradley's usually can hold more because the cotton or microfiber has much more give than the coated canvas. I've used Coach Mini Skinnies for so long now that I've become a pro at fitting what I need in without the skinny zipper scrunching up and looking awful. Currently I have 7 cards and my cash folded and it's a little tight until a new one gets used to it. The coated canvas is especially tough. What I would suggest to get it to stretch a bit - stuff the Coach Skinny with rolled up tissues for a bit, while you use the Vera Bradley one still. That should help!! Hope it all works well!



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## keishapie1973

Badlands Satchel....


----------



## keishapie1973

KH Rogue in metallic smoke...


----------



## gr8onteej

My LBB (little black bag) arrived today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4499791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LBB (little black bag) arrived today.


Cuteeeee


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Badlands Satchel....


Congrats! I really like the Badlands satchel, especially this color.



keishapie1973 said:


> KH Rogue in metallic smoke...


Congrats! Very unique Rogue, plus I love KH collection.



gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4499791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LBB (little black bag) arrived today.


Nice! Dinky 24 is a good size.


----------



## Syren

CoachMaven said:


> I love finding vintage deals where I least expect them! Went to an antiques mall Saturday looking for items for my home, and found this adorable little Pocket Purse, made in NYC no less, in a sad state. I couldn't get over how great the leather felt, while scratched and in need of some TLC, I couldn't leave it behind. Became my project for the weekend. Still need to buff the leather to get more of a sheen, but it's already looking 100% better than how I found it! Before and after photos:
> View attachment 4368538
> View attachment 4368539



Found it!  Apparently I had seen this because I already like your post haha It looks really great, the color is perfect and I love brass. Very inspiring! Thanks


----------



## CoachMaven

Syren said:


> Found it!  Apparently I had seen this because I already like your post haha It looks really great, the color is perfect and I love brass. Very inspiring! Thanks



The after shot in this post was the bag still drying, the truest color for it currently after conditioning and buffing is in my avatar picture, if you can see it- I know it is small. I will also tag you in a recent post where I showed it again.


----------



## moissydan98

love my new key holder - so flexible & leather is so smooth i love coach


----------



## Tygriss

.


----------



## Tygriss

Bagmedic said:


> Does anyone know what the style number is for the saddle suede one with croc handles?  Was that one of the recent limited ones they released?  I don't see it on the website any more though.  I LOVE suede!



I can't believe the suede saddle 36 with orange croc is *still* available!  and that it's less expensive than the suede saddle 36 with python on the coach site!


----------



## redwood66

Tygriss said:


> I can't believe the suede saddle 36 with orange croc is *still* available!  and that it's less expensive than the suede saddle 36 with python on the coach site!


Did you buy it?  It's sold out now.


----------



## Tygriss

redwood66 said:


> Did you buy it?  It's sold out now.



I tried but it kept saying it couldn't be added to my cart so I went with one from the Coach site. And then it was STILL theeeere days later!


----------



## Tygriss

Rogue w/ python handles in "Dark Tonal Yellow". It looks like sunshine ! Super soft and super squishy fresh out of the box


----------



## TangerineKandy

Tygriss said:


> Rogue w/ python handles in "Dark Tonal Yellow". It looks like sunshine ! Super soft and super squishy fresh out of the box
> View attachment 4502095


Love the colour!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Tygriss said:


> Rogue w/ python handles in "Dark Tonal Yellow". It looks like sunshine ! Super soft and super squishy fresh out of the box
> View attachment 4502095


I LOVE that color yellow, so stunning!


----------



## redwood66

Tygriss said:


> Rogue w/ python handles in "Dark Tonal Yellow". It looks like sunshine ! Super soft and super squishy fresh out of the box
> View attachment 4502095


This is a beautiful yellow color!


----------



## Tygriss

TangerineKandy said:


> Love the colour!!





CoachMaven said:


> I LOVE that color yellow, so stunning!





redwood66 said:


> This is a beautiful yellow color!



Thank you all! As soon as I saw it I had to get it! It seems more vibrant than Hay, and brighter/lighter than Butterscotch. Just has a very clinical name.


----------



## Winterfell5

Tygriss said:


> Rogue w/ python handles in "Dark Tonal Yellow". It looks like sunshine ! Super soft and super squishy fresh out of the box
> View attachment 4502095


STUNNING!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Tygriss said:


> Rogue w/ python handles in "Dark Tonal Yellow". It looks like sunshine ! Super soft and super squishy fresh out of the box
> View attachment 4502095


Beautiful color!


----------



## redwood66

I am very impressed with Yoox in the purchases I have made.  Yes they might be older items from past seasons but every one has been in great shape if not totally packed up like new from Coach.  Just got these today and I cannot believe how soft both the glovedtanned and the ostrich are when you touch them.  Very happy with these and not at all sad about sending the Marleigh 20 back.

Ostrich Dinky and the python colorblock Dinky 24 with suede.



View attachment 4503054


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I am very impressed with Yoox in the purchases I have made.  Yes they might be older items from past seasons but every one has been in great shape if not totally packed up like new from Coach.  Just got these today and I cannot believe how soft both the glovedtanned and the ostrich are when you touch them.  Very happy with these and not at all sad about sending the Marleigh 20 back.
> 
> Ostrich Dinky and the python colorblock Dinky 24 with suede.
> 
> View attachment 4503052
> View attachment 4503053
> View attachment 4503054
> View attachment 4503055
> View attachment 4503056


Congratulations! I have the same dinky 24 coming as well as another 1941 duffle. I scored them 15+25% off through the app. I had ostrich in my cart too, but barely use my dinkies so deleted it before I checked out. It looks really nice though. May have to rethink that decision lol.


----------



## gr8onteej

Now that I use smaller bags, this duffle came home with me.


----------



## holiday123

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4503240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I use smaller bags, this duffle came home with me.


Duffle 20's are my favorite!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4503240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I use smaller bags, this duffle came home with me.


Yes Boo Yess


----------



## Groov1r

$250 at outlet today!


----------



## Teagaggle

Tabby 26 in colorblock Kelp, black, chalk (with burnt orange suede sides).
Dreamer shoulder bag in Red Apple / signature.
More pics & comparisons in the fall thread.


----------



## redwood66

Lovely!


----------



## znaifeh

Latest addition to the travel lineup, Metropolitan Duffle in black glovetanned leather


----------



## pursesandoxies

Just a little ditty I found looking around the Dillard's site. It is a little darker than the website showed but it's ok, it's gorgeous and fits all my keys


----------



## holiday123

Christmas in August. Dillard's 65%/40% sale


----------



## VuittonPrince

Meet my new baby.  My Rogue brief that I've wanted since it came out.  Im getting every color.  Also my new bag charm.  Im ordering and making twillies for the handles. As my rings damage my handles


----------



## Sunshine mama

Satcheldoll said:


> I haven't been on here very much . I've been purging from my collection but had to post my recent acquisition. Marleigh 20 in Beechwood Multi (this is not the old school Beechwood). This one is made of goatskin with suede interior.


This is soooo cute!!


----------



## Tygriss

VuittonPrince said:


> Meet my new baby.  My Rogue brief that I've wanted since it came out.  Im getting every color.  Also my new bag charm.  Im ordering and making twillies for the handles. As my rings damage my handles


Yay! I hope you love it! I love mine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tygriss said:


> Rogue w/ python handles in "Dark Tonal Yellow". It looks like sunshine ! Super soft and super squishy fresh out of the box
> View attachment 4502095


My gosh! Did you call me? Love this amazing sunshine color!!!


----------



## Tygriss

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! Did you call me? Love this amazing sunshine color!!!


I should have! But there was only one on the Coach site! It seems like every once in a while a new random MTO Rogue pops up!


----------



## SEWDimples

VuittonPrince said:


> Meet my new baby.  My Rogue brief that I've wanted since it came out.  Im getting every color.  Also my new bag charm.  Im ordering and making twillies for the handles. As my rings damage my handles


Congrats! This is such a gorgeous Rogue. I love smooth leather. Bag twin. Enjoy.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sunshine mama said:


> This is soooo cute!!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

VuittonPrince said:


> Meet my new baby.  My Rogue brief that I've wanted since it came out.  Im getting every color.  Also my new bag charm.  Im ordering and making twillies for the handles. As my rings damage my handles


Can’t wait to see her all “twillied” up!  Hope you’ll share here.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few outlet goodies


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


Amazing haul! Did you pick up these today from stores? Or are they found orders?


----------



## Punkkitten

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


I love the beige siggy C's with the black and the fringe.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Punkkitten

New to me leopard Dinky


----------



## LaVisioneer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies



Omg I'm so jealous I regretted not getting that purple saddle bag when it was on SAS? How did you find it?


----------



## Lee22

Punkkitten said:


> I love the beige siggy C's with the black and the fringe.  Gorgeous!


Yes love the Edie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LaVisioneer said:


> Omg I'm so jealous I regretted not getting that purple saddle bag when it was on SAS? How did you find it?


At outlet


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Amazing haul! Did you pick up these today from stores? Or are they found orders?


All from store


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> All from store


Your outlet is the best! So full of treasures!


----------



## Nancy in VA

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


OMG - love the purple saddlebag -


----------



## musiclover

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


Oh my, so many beautiful things!  I love your bag straps, the Rogue and the lovely tearose clutch!  It’s all quite fabulous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

musiclover said:


> Oh my, so many beautiful things!  I love your bag straps, the Rogue and the lovely tearose clutch!  It’s all quite fabulous.


Thank you 90% for friends


----------



## musiclover

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you 90% for friends


I’m sure your friends will be so pleased with their lovely new bags and accessories!  You certainly know how to source a beautiful bargain!


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> At outlet


Lucky! Philly premium had nothing good. Sad little display.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Lucky! Philly premium had nothing good. Sad little display.


They never do


----------



## LuvsElvis

*CFC09,  *
Such great finds!!! You are a great Personal Shopper.  My outlet doesn't have the great bags and accessories you find!!! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


Twins on purple link, olive rivets, ombre strap and tearose clutch! Nice haul.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Twins on purple link, olive rivets, ombre strap and tearose clutch! Nice haul.


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuvsElvis said:


> *CFC09,  *
> Such great finds!!! You are a great Personal Shopper.  My outlet doesn't have the great bags and accessories you find!!!
> Congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## Caspin22

This arrived today. She said she has the long strap but she didn’t send it. Kristin Big Mama Sage in Jade.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> This arrived today. She said she has the long strap but she didn’t send it. Kristin Big Mama Sage in Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507271


Damnnnnnnnnnn Gina


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Damnnnnnnnnnn Gina



Old school.  I always wanted to put hands on this bag back in the day and never could.  Now I can.


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies



OMG I want that laced Edie!!  We'll see what I find tomorrow when we go.  Hubby wants to buy me a bag if I find something I like.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Old school.  I always wanted to put hands on this bag back in the day and never could.  Now I can.


Girl. I hve her in blue


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies



Congrats on so many gorgeous pieces!!   You are like my personal shopping hero — I always look forward to seeing your reveals and other posts


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on so many gorgeous pieces!!   You are like my personal shopping hero — I always look forward to seeing your reveals and other posts


Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej




----------



## musiclover

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4507360
> View attachment 4507361
> View attachment 4507363


 Beautiful!  Twins on the resin tearose charm on the left.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Christmas in August. Dillard's 65%/40% sale


Sweet items. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

VuittonPrince said:


> Meet my new baby.  My Rogue brief that I've wanted since it came out.  Im getting every color.  Also my new bag charm.  Im ordering and making twillies for the handles. As my rings damage my handles


Congrats! I remember you talking about these a while back. Please show us a picture of your Rogue brief family.


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


Twins on the clutch.  It's such a sweet slg.


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4507360
> View attachment 4507361
> View attachment 4507363


Congrats! Love the tearose charms.


----------



## carterazo

Caspin22 said:


> This arrived today. She said she has the long strap but she didn’t send it. Kristin Big Mama Sage in Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507271


I remember her from way back. She's gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


Wow! What a great outlet haul. I really like the purple saddle bag with link strap and the Mason bags.



Punkkitten said:


> New to me leopard Dinky


So unique. Enjoy.



gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4507360
> View attachment 4507361
> View attachment 4507363


Nice haul. Enjoy.


----------



## VuittonPrince

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


Parkers are at the outlet?


----------



## shanen

Selena❤️


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Teagaggle said:


> Tabby 26 in colorblock Kelp, black, chalk (with burnt orange suede sides).
> Dreamer shoulder bag in Red Apple / signature.
> More pics & comparisons in the fall thread.
> View attachment 4503945
> View attachment 4503946


Two beauties!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VuittonPrince said:


> Parkers are at the outlet?


Yes


----------



## gr8onteej

musiclover said:


> Beautiful!  Twins on the resin tearose charm on the left.


Thank you.


----------



## carterazo

shanen said:


> Selena❤️


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just saw these today at the outlet store.  It looks so much like the top handle Parker. It was 149.00 today with a retail price of I think 479.00.
They also had it in a yellow ostrich print leather.


----------



## Caspin22

I sadly missed the Vandal Gummy line at retail, and at the outlets, and not much of it hit eBay. They are, as usual, recycling the design as outlet pieces, and I fell in love with this flowered canvas Gummy tote. Hubby said “get it!”’and so Mr. Gummy came home with me.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Just saw these today at the outlet store.  It looks so much like the top handle Parker. It was 149.00 today with a retail price of I think 479.00.
> They also had it in a yellow ostrich print leather.


I saw a chalk one in the outlet. They were out of all others. I may try snagging the mustard ostrich one in the next sale.


----------



## zjones

Stopped by the Disney Springs store today ostensibly just to check out the new Disney pieces. Fell in love with the chalk Dalmatian floral print pouch (in which I have the Frame Bag 23 in black), but it is ONLY a wristlet/hand carry, it's not able to be carried crossbody.

Despite not needing it at all, I ended up getting the Dalmatian Sadie crossbody clutch and monogramming Mickey ears on the tag (which I believe can only be done at the Disney Springs store).


----------



## anthrosphere

zjones said:


> Stopped by the Disney Springs store today ostensibly just to check out the new Disney pieces. Fell in love with the chalk Dalmatian floral print pouch (in which I have the Frame Bag 23 in black), but it is ONLY a wristlet/hand carry, it's not able to be carried crossbody.
> 
> Despite not needing it at all, I ended up getting the Dalmatian Sadie crossbody clutch and monogramming Mickey ears on the tag (which I believe can only be done at the Disney Springs store).
> 
> View attachment 4508134
> View attachment 4508135



 Omg!! I wish I had known about the monogramming. I would have asked the SA to stamp my pouch for me. *sob*.

 Oh well. If there are any more items available by the time I return, I might order another goodie so I can get the stamp. It's so cute!! Enjoy your absolutely adorable Dalmatian crossbody. It's totally worth it just for that monogram alone. I love it!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Sunshine mama said:


> Just saw these today at the outlet store.  It looks so much like the top handle Parker. It was 149.00 today with a retail price of I think 479.00.
> They also had it in a yellow ostrich print leather.


Very pretty. I love the color too


----------



## anthrosphere

My loves. So thrilled to finally score a few items from this collection.


----------



## Lee22

anthrosphere said:


> My loves. So thrilled to finally score a few items from this collection.


Awe so cute!! I think you got me started now


----------



## holiday123

My yoox order arrived finally. Ah duffle smells so good! Duffle was $87! and dinky 24 with snakeskin strap was $201. Was debating if I needed 1941 saddle since I have butterscotch, but it's really nice.


----------



## simplyparticula

Sunshine mama said:


> Just saw these today at the outlet store.  It looks so much like the top handle Parker. It was 149.00 today with a retail price of I think 479.00.
> They also had it in a yellow ostrich print leather.



Looked online - her name is Tilly, and she comes in the embossed sig, the ostrich you mentioned, cross grain solids and 2 gingham combo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

simplyparticula said:


> Looked online - her name is Tilly, and she comes in the embossed sig, the ostrich you mentioned, cross grain solids and 2 gingham combo.


Thank you . I like the gingham!


----------



## Ireiki4u

New to me, just love this color.


----------



## Alexa5

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color.
> 
> View attachment 4511007


Congrats!  I love mine.  I have loganberry too.  It is such a nice sized bag.  Small, but still holds a good amount.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color.
> 
> View attachment 4511007


I love this color!! I have the larger one in Brick and I wish I had gotten the smaller one!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few outlet goodies


Wonderful buys. I haven't been to the outlet in ages. Maybe it is time for a visit.  Enjoy.



Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color.
> 
> View attachment 4511007


Bag Twins! This holds an amazing amount of things. Love all the compartments.  Wish I had bought more colors.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color.
> 
> View attachment 4511007


This color!!!! The juiciest purple I've seen!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color.
> 
> View attachment 4511007


OMG - love the color - what bag is this?  Do you have style no?


----------



## Alexa5

Nancy in VA said:


> OMG - love the color - what bag is this?  Do you have style no?


It is the mini Brooklyn messenger.  It comes in this color, loganberry, brick, and yellow.


----------



## crazycatlady76

A friend picked me up this little cutie to go with my Coach Minnie hang tag/bag charm collection.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Just saw these today at the outlet store.  It looks so much like the top handle Parker. It was 149.00 today with a retail price of I think 479.00.
> They also had it in a yellow ostrich print leather.


I like the shape of this!


----------



## tealocean

anthrosphere said:


> My loves. So thrilled to finally score a few items from this collection.


This is so sweet! The puppy expressions are great, and the flowers look really pretty mixed in.


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4507360
> View attachment 4507361
> View attachment 4507363


Beautiful! I love the tea roses, and that ombre strap is lovely!


----------



## Tygriss

Rogue 36 w/ croc handles in suede 1941 Saddle. Goodness gracious this bag puddles! She can barely stand on her own - I had to lay we down:


Good thing I had a pile of freshly laundered placemats to stuff her with for a standing picture:


Will have to see how she behaves in public


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Tygriss said:


> Rogue 36 w/ croc handles in suede 1941 Saddle. Goodness gracious this bag puddles! She can barely stand on her own - I had to lay we down:
> View attachment 4512242
> 
> Good thing I had a pile of freshly laundered placemats to stuff her with for a standing picture:
> View attachment 4512243
> 
> Will have to see how she behaves in public


Gorgeous!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color.
> 
> View attachment 4511007


WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## redwood66

Tygriss said:


> Rogue 36 w/ croc handles in suede 1941 Saddle. Goodness gracious this bag puddles! She can barely stand on her own - I had to lay we down:
> View attachment 4512242
> 
> Good thing I had a pile of freshly laundered placemats to stuff her with for a standing picture:
> View attachment 4512243
> 
> Will have to see how she behaves in public


So beautiful!


----------



## VuittonPrince

Molly0 said:


> Can’t wait to see her all “twillied” up!  Hope you’ll share here.


Here he is with his handles covered.  Love the color combo with the bag.  Still maintains some masculine elements. Went with these twillies because my last name starts with H. The shoulder strap protector is from Roots. The bag definitely gets a lot of attention.  Ugh the leather is intoxicating.  Guess I'm getting another rogue brief tomorrow. Smh


----------



## TangerineKandy

VuittonPrince said:


> Here he is with his handles covered.  Love the color combo with the bag.  Still maintains some masculine elements. Went with these twillies because my last name starts with H. The shoulder strap protector is from Roots. The bag definitely gets a lot of attention.  Ugh the leather is intoxicating.  Guess I'm getting another rogue brief tomorrow. Smh


Gorgeous!! Love that hangtag too!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Tygriss said:


> Rogue 36 w/ croc handles in suede 1941 Saddle. Goodness gracious this bag puddles! She can barely stand on her own - I had to lay we down:
> View attachment 4512242
> 
> Good thing I had a pile of freshly laundered placemats to stuff her with for a standing picture:
> View attachment 4512243
> 
> Will have to see how she behaves in public


This bag is a work of art!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tygriss said:


> Rogue 36 w/ croc handles in suede 1941 Saddle. Goodness gracious this bag puddles! She can barely stand on her own - I had to lay we down:
> View attachment 4512242
> 
> Good thing I had a pile of freshly laundered placemats to stuff her with for a standing picture:
> View attachment 4512243
> 
> Will have to see how she behaves in public


Congrats! Your bag is gorgeous. The croc looks good with the 1941 Saddle color. Enjoy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

VuittonPrince said:


> Here he is with his handles covered.  Love the color combo with the bag.  Still maintains some masculine elements. Went with these twillies because my last name starts with H. The shoulder strap protector is from Roots. The bag definitely gets a lot of attention.  Ugh the leather is intoxicating.  Guess I'm getting another rogue brief tomorrow. Smh


Love everything!


----------



## Tygriss

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Gorgeous!





redwood66 said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you both!


CoachMaven said:


> This bag is a work of art!


It is! The soft suede in conjunction with the size, I wasn't prepared for just how slouchy it is. Not as heavy as I expected, so it will be an everyday bag for sure.



SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Your bag is gorgeous. The croc looks good with the 1941 Saddle color. Enjoy.


Thank you! My husband couldn't be happier that I finally have a brown bag. (I really didn't have a brown before this one)


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I’m a bit behind on posting my newest purchases. From left to right: Rogue 25 in beechwood that was the last of my 4 SAS purchases. Next is Parker in ombré that I got in EUC. I have never owned this style, generally preferring carryalls or satchels and larger sizes, but I’m going to figure out a use for this one just because it’s so pretty. And last is a NWT Rogue Satchel with snakeskin handles in heather grey. I’ve been wanting this forever and found it on a FB group for a good deal. Coach’s heather grey is the best grey I’ve ever found. The handles and piping were a little dry so I treated them with Saphir Reptan and Apple Guard conditioner respectively and now they look great.


----------



## valxim123

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I’m a bit behind on posting my newest purchases. From left to right: Rogue 25 in beechwood that was the last of my 4 SAS purchases. Next is Parker in ombré that I got in EUC. I have never owned this style, generally preferring carryalls or satchels and larger sizes, but I’m going to figure out a use for this one just because it’s so pretty. And last is a NWT Rogue Satchel with snakeskin handles in heather grey. I’ve been wanting this forever and found it on a FB group for a good deal. Coach’s heather grey is the best grey I’ve ever found. The handles and piping were a little dry so I treated them with Saphir Reptan and Apple Guard conditioner respectively and now they look great.


You got beautiful bags, and completely agree on Coach gray bags, i have the Rogue 25 in heather gray and it is the most perfect gray, not too cool toned or warm like almost greenish gray and i loved that mine had dark hardware instead of gold or brass as other gray bags have, i don’t know why but i don’t like gray with gold as much as with gunmetal or black copper


----------



## Denalikins

Found this sweetie at the outlets. I don’t think anyone wanted her because she’s so tiny. But I love mini bags!!


----------



## redwood66

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I’m a bit behind on posting my newest purchases. From left to right: Rogue 25 in beechwood that was the last of my 4 SAS purchases. Next is Parker in ombré that I got in EUC. I have never owned this style, generally preferring carryalls or satchels and larger sizes, but I’m going to figure out a use for this one just because it’s so pretty. And last is a NWT Rogue Satchel with snakeskin handles in heather grey. I’ve been wanting this forever and found it on a FB group for a good deal. Coach’s heather grey is the best grey I’ve ever found. The handles and piping were a little dry so I treated them with Saphir Reptan and Apple Guard conditioner respectively and now they look great.


Beautiful!  I wonder if I want the satchel in my collection.  I worry it is too fat/wide.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

redwood66 said:


> Beautiful!  I wonder if I want the satchel in my collection.  I worry it is too fat/wide.


I don’t currently have one, but from memory of when I did, I feel like it’s comparable to a Speedy 30 in depth.


----------



## CoachMaven

redwood66 said:


> Beautiful!  I wonder if I want the satchel in my collection.  I worry it is too fat/wide.


I have it in the Chalk color, it is comparable to the 30 size. Just that the suede pockets are not as useable IMO.


----------



## redwood66

It reminds me of a big barrel bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

Denalikins said:


> Found this sweetie at the outlets. I don’t think anyone wanted her because she’s so tiny. But I love mini bags!!


The pebbling on that leather looks soooo nice!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Denalikins said:


> Found this sweetie at the outlets. I don’t think anyone wanted her because she’s so tiny. But I love mini bags!!


WOW! The leather is amazing! Congratulations on this very special find!


----------



## Julia T.

I think i’m obsessed with these outlet style  Fayes in black!


----------



## simplyparticula

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color.
> 
> View attachment 4511007



That pebbled leather is wonderful and stunning in the Iris purple color. I have bought quite a few SLGs from that Bleecker pebbled collection, and have her big sister Brooklyn Medium Messenger in the smooth legacy grey. Such a functional collection that had too short a life span with the switch from Krakoff to Vevers.


----------



## VuittonPrince

Julia T. said:


> View attachment 4513282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i’m obsessed with these outlet style  Fayes in black!


Beauties you scored! Where is the lion charm from?


----------



## tealocean

Denalikins said:


> Found this sweetie at the outlets. I don’t think anyone wanted her because she’s so tiny. But I love mini bags!!


This is so cute! It's too small for me but adorable. What fits? Enjoy!


----------



## Lee22

barskin said:


> I loved that frame bag for so long. 50% off - I grabbed it. You have to see the butterfly charm in person to appreciate it. It is amber and glittery; it's gorgeous.


Agree. Just received my butterfly in the mail. Just beautiful. On sale at Macy’s.


----------



## Julia T.

VuittonPrince said:


> Beauties you scored! Where is the lion charm from?


thank you . it's Michael Kors zodiac charm.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I am over the moon excited. I love black and gold. Straight from Jax. FIRST Edition 30 Rogue. 60% off. Yessss HUNTI. 
No. Its not a return. They just not sold out. Lol


----------



## Greenone

Just picked this up while on holiday down under in Melbourne.  Will be a good carryon for the flight back to NYC.


----------



## musiclover

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am over the moon excited. I love black and gold. Straight from Jax. FIRST Edition 30 Rogue. 60% off. Yessss HUNTI.
> No. Its not a return. They just not sold out. Lol


Oh, my favourite combination, too! Yours is so beautiful. Love the little lock.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

musiclover said:


> Oh, my favourite combination, too! Yours is so beautiful. Love the little lock.


Im in love


----------



## crazycatlady76

Just made an amazing trade with a purse sister who wasn't loving her tea rose Rogue 25.    SOOOO happy to have this  beauty queen in my purse family.


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am over the moon excited. I love black and gold. Straight from Jax. FIRST Edition 30 Rogue. 60% off. Yessss HUNTI.
> No. Its not a return. They just not sold out. Lol


Wow! Great score!


----------



## Princessaurora

A little something new and shiny!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Princessaurora said:


> A little something new and shiny!


What is this?! I've never seen it before, beautiful colors!!!!


----------



## Princessaurora

Harley77 said:


> What is this?! I've never seen it before, beautiful colors!!!!



It’s the new metallic color blocked camera bag with rivets


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Princessaurora said:


> It’s the new metallic color blocked camera bag with rivets


I had no idea they were coming out with new metallics!! 
 I don't see it on the site, is it in boutiques?


----------



## Princessaurora

Harley77 said:


> I had no idea they were coming out with new metallics!!
> I don't see it on the site, is it in boutiques?


I’m located outside the US. I’ve seen this bag online on international sites like Farfetch and David Jones. Not sure about US boutiques though.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Princessaurora said:


> I’m located outside the US. I’ve seen this bag online on international sites like Farfetch and David Jones. Not sure about US boutiques though.


Hmmmm....wonder if I missed it's release here during the holidays? Do you have the style #?


----------



## Princessaurora

Harley77 said:


> Hmmmm....wonder if I missed it's release here during the holidays? Do you have the style #?


Sure, it’s C/69410V5ORB.


----------



## houseof999

Princessaurora said:


> Sure, it’s C/69410V5ORB.


I think she means the last 5 digits on the Creed patch.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Snakeskin Tabby shoulder bag.


----------



## Princessaurora

houseof999 said:


> I think she means the last 5 digits on the Creed patch.


That’s 69410


----------



## gr8onteej

First one I’m using with my key and not as a bag charm.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Mom got me this at an outlet - I think it’s so adorable!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Princessaurora said:


> A little something new and shiny!


Ooo love this combo of colors!!


----------



## tealocean

Princessaurora said:


> A little something new and shiny!


Ooo beautiful colors!


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> First one I’m using with my key and not as a bag charm.


This really does look like a gummy bear! Fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> This is so cute! It's too small for me but adorable. What fits? Enjoy!


I agree! I almost got one too but couldn't.


----------



## Teagaggle

Ok, super shocked at how much I am in love with this little lady...Tilly Top Handle from FOS. The leather & ostrich embossing is really nice done; soft & detailed. Love the metal Coach logo on the side & it has feet! The top handle seems (at first glance) to be designed in a way that it stays up. Full length exterior slip pocket.  The interior is dark burgundy microfiber. Two interior sections separated by a center zip compartment. There is also a small slip pocket at the back.
It fits my soft slim envelope wallet. It will easily fit the same amount of stuff as my Cassie. 
I am very happy with this purchase!


----------



## tealocean

This bag is so lovely and ladylike! I love the ostrich pattern. The inside reminds me of the Parker.


----------



## zjones

That's basically the outlet version of the Parker Top Handle, isn't it? I've wanted a Parker Top Handle for a while now--might have to check out the Tilly and see which I like more!


----------



## Teagaggle

zjones said:


> That's basically the outlet version of the Parker Top Handle, isn't it? I've wanted a Parker Top Handle for a while now--might have to check out the Tilly and see which I like more!


Yes, but more room. The sides of the Parker are so concave that my wallet was a struggle to get in & out. This is not that way.  I think its selling well as I've only seen the chalk in one of three outlets I've visited recently.


----------



## acquiredtaste

I am officially cut off from buying bags until next year considering I bought two LV bags and one givenchy every 2 months lol. But I am really enjoying this bag!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, super shocked at how much I am in love with this little lady...Tilly Top Handle from FOS. The leather & ostrich embossing is really nice done; soft & detailed. Love the metal Coach logo on the side & it has feet! The top handle seems (at first glance) to be designed in a way that it stays up. Full length exterior slip pocket.  The interior is dark burgundy microfiber. Two interior sections separated by a center zip compartment. There is also a small slip pocket at the back.
> It fits my soft slim envelope wallet. It will easily fit the same amount of stuff as my Cassie.
> I am very happy with this purchase!
> View attachment 4517794
> View attachment 4517795
> View attachment 4517796
> View attachment 4517797



I'm hoping they make this in more colors! They made other MFF items in purple ostrich so I'm hoping they do that....It's so cute! Do you think it will fit a water bottle inside? How is it to wear crossbody?

I really liked the MFF Faye line (better than the Drifter) but I could not wear any of the bags comfortably crossbody or shoulder style :/


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I went to a German department  store  and obviously  I had to check out the sale on handbags  and I saw  this  Trail  bag on sale  for 140€(155$).  At first  I thought "what an odd  little bag" but than I tried  it out and I really loved it. I also had  a gift  card so I had to take her home  I even  got another  10$ off the price  because the dusbag  is missing.Somebody stole it ( according to the SA that is a common problem)
Long Story short, not  the most practical  bag but it  is so cute  for fall  and I love  it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, super shocked at how much I am in love with this little lady...Tilly Top Handle from FOS. The leather & ostrich embossing is really nice done; soft & detailed. Love the metal Coach logo on the side & it has feet! The top handle seems (at first glance) to be designed in a way that it stays up. Full length exterior slip pocket.  The interior is dark burgundy microfiber. Two interior sections separated by a center zip compartment. There is also a small slip pocket at the back.
> It fits my soft slim envelope wallet. It will easily fit the same amount of stuff as my Cassie.
> I am very happy with this purchase!
> View attachment 4517794
> View attachment 4517795
> View attachment 4517796
> View attachment 4517797


You are making me itch to run to the store!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> You are making me itch to run to the store!!!


I would call first before you make the trip unless it's super convenient. I've visited three outlet stores over the last few weeks during my travels and none of them ever got this color in. In fact, I only ever saw one of this style and it was chalk and they store only had one. One of the other stories had them at all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> I would call first before you make the trip unless it's super convenient. I've visited three outlet stores over the last few weeks during my travels and none of them ever got this color in. In fact, I only ever saw one of this style and it was chalk and they store only had one. One of the other stories had them at all.


Ahhh. Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

LaVisioneer said:


> I'm hoping they make this in more colors! They made other MFF items in purple ostrich so I'm hoping they do that....It's so cute! Do you think it will fit a water bottle inside? How is it to wear crossbody?
> 
> I really liked the MFF Faye line (better than the Drifter) but I could not wear any of the bags comfortably crossbody or shoulder style :/


It would not fit a water bottle. I agree, I liked the Faye collection better than the Drifter.


----------



## Bagmedic

gr8onteej said:


> First one I’m using with my key and not as a bag charm.


Is thi


gr8onteej said:


> First one I’m using with my key and not as a bag charm.


Is this retail?  I don't see it on the website.  TIA


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Bagmedic said:


> Is thi
> 
> Is this retail?  I don't see it on the website.  TIA


I believe this is with the last outlet collection.  I missed this one online. So cute. I think it will be open again online next week.  I want one.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I picked the Dakotah satchel up a few months ago on the outlet site (so pleasantly surprised to see it there). It’s actually a good size, not too big to hold on the arm like I initially thought; I have the small one in black and it’s a challenge to fit all the essentials in it.


----------



## keishapie1973

Patchwork Rogue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

keishapie1973 said:


> Patchwork Rogue


Beautiful my friend. Lol


----------



## Lake Effect

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, super shocked at how much I am in love with this little lady...Tilly Top Handle from FOS. The leather & ostrich embossing is really nice done; soft & detailed. Love the metal Coach logo on the side & it has feet! The top handle seems (at first glance) to be designed in a way that it stays up. Full length exterior slip pocket.  The interior is dark burgundy microfiber. Two interior sections separated by a center zip compartment. There is also a small slip pocket at the back.
> It fits my soft slim envelope wallet. It will easily fit the same amount of stuff as my Cassie.
> I am very happy with this purchase!
> View attachment 4517794
> View attachment 4517795
> View attachment 4517796
> View attachment 4517797





tealocean said:


> This bag is so lovely and ladylike! I love the ostrich pattern. The inside reminds me of the Parker.


I think it wants to be a vintage Manor bag!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bl...1cbd0b816c0ad304325f95bfff9278f&ul_noapp=true


----------



## musiclover

keishapie1973 said:


> Patchwork Rogue


I love how the light really shows how soft and rich this leather is. You have a real beauty there!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4518470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked the Dakotah satchel up a few months ago on the outlet site (so pleasantly surprised to see it there). It’s actually a good size, not too big to hold on the arm like I initially thought; I have the small one in black and it’s a challenge to fit all the essentials in it.


Beautiful color and the charm is perfect!


----------



## holiday123

Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.

I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


----------



## shanen

Dreamer shoulder snakeskin....


----------



## focoach

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


LOVELY! Any exterior pockets on this style? TIA!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


Oh no, its gorgeous!! I was hoping I wouldn't love this lol. How much does this fit?


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


Very Stunning - now I can see the real beauty of this bag with the floral design. Thanks for sharing these wonderful images!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


This is beautiful! Gosh I wish I could get past my aversion to brass/gold hardware. My wallet is MUCH safer though!


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> LOVELY! Any exterior pockets on this style? TIA!


No exterior pockets, which is usually a dealbreaker for me, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Oh no, its gorgeous!! I was hoping I wouldn't love this lol. How much does this fit?


I haven't put a lot in it yet, but it can easily fit what I carry on the weekends, which is a soft wallet, keys, card case, phone, gum, sunglass case and chapstick. I plan to use the zip pocket for phone and chapstick and pile the rest in the main compartment. It seems like it will have some give to it as it breaks in. I mostly carry slim items and don't see this working as a weekday bag.


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.



The floral artwork is very beautiful—enjoy!!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> I think it wants to be a vintage Manor bag!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Black-Leather-Coach-Purse-Top-Handle-Brass-Hardware/273948481281?hash=item3fc89a1701:g:RngAAOSwNINdP0Ij&ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5574635916%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5335828332%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FVintage-Black-Leather-Coach-Purse-Top-Handle-Brass-Hardware%252F273948481281%253Fhash%253Ditem3fc89a1701%253Ag%253ARngAAOSwNINdP0Ij%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D2079338560983%26rvr_ts%3Da1cbd0b816c0ad304325f95bfff9278f&ul_noapp=true


 Nice! I would love for them to use this oldy style leather again! When they did the remakes of some older styles (2012?) do you know if the leather was the same? So I can hope.


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

New bag


----------



## tealocean

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> New bag


Beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


Everything is absolutely beautiful!  I love what you put together!


----------



## musiclover

shanen said:


> Dreamer shoulder snakeskin....


Very pretty, and I love your wallet as well!


----------



## Nancy in VA

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


OMG - love!


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

tealocean said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


Very pretty! How's the width of the bag for holding stuff?


----------



## Lake Effect

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, super shocked at how much I am in love with this little lady...Tilly Top Handle from FOS. The leather & ostrich embossing is really nice done; soft & detailed. Love the metal Coach logo on the side & it has feet! The top handle seems (at first glance) to be designed in a way that it stays up. Full length exterior slip pocket.  The interior is dark burgundy microfiber. Two interior sections separated by a center zip compartment. There is also a small slip pocket at the back.
> It fits my soft slim envelope wallet. It will easily fit the same amount of stuff as my Cassie.
> I am very happy with this purchase!
> View attachment 4517794
> View attachment 4517795
> View attachment 4517796
> View attachment 4517797





tealocean said:


> Nice! I would love for them to use this oldy style leather again! When they did the remakes of some older styles (2012?) do you know if the leather was the same? So I can hope.


@tealocean To be clear, my comment about the Manor was in response the lovely Tilly Teagagle posted. The style appears to be based on the vintage Manor.
Unfortunately,  I just don’t see Coach ever releasing bags made in the original unlined leather again. But that’s not a problem for me, considering all the vintage I acquired in the past few years!
Over the past few years, they have released a few bags _based_ on vintage styles. The new releases have been lined, very much in line with current materials offered. They based a bag in the Selena collaboration on the vintage Trail bag, they released a bag based on the vintage Courier about 2 years ago, the Willis 2.0 ( lol my nickname), Saddle Bags based on the original flap bag . . . Just off the top of my head. And in the ID thread, a Tabitha Simmons bag is styled exactly from a Bonnie Cashin design.


----------



## Ireiki4u

It’s love, so happy I ordered this.


----------



## Winterfell5

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


STUNNING!!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Tabby 26....


----------



## holiday123

Hobbsy said:


> Very pretty! How's the width of the bag for holding stuff?


So trying to fit some items in there it's actually not great. My soft wallet barely fits and my phone only fits vertically in the zip pocket vs horizontal. I can fit wallet and phone in main compartment, but foresee a struggle. Oh and this hardware already came apart  so I don't think it's going to be a keeper as pretty as it is.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> So trying to fit some items in there it's actually not great. My soft wallet barely fits and my phone only fits vertically in the zip pocket vs horizontal. I can fit wallet and phone in main compartment, but foresee a struggle. Oh and this hardware already came apart  so I don't think it's going to be a keeper as pretty as it is.


Oh geeze! I'd say not! That is a big hardware design flaw! Disappointing.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> So trying to fit some items in there it's actually not great. My soft wallet barely fits and my phone only fits vertically in the zip pocket vs horizontal. I can fit wallet and phone in main compartment, but foresee a struggle. Oh and this hardware already came apart  so I don't think it's going to be a keeper as pretty as it is.


Oh no!!!!! I guess I will be taking this off my list. Wonder if the large troupes will have the same problem with hardware?


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Oh no!!!!! I guess I will be taking this off my list. Wonder if the large troupes will have the same problem with hardware?


I played with the troupe totes yesterday and they didn't have the same hardware on the sides, only the turnlock front. They were actually pretty nice and simple to open. This shoulder bag  has a very strong magnet (the entire bar top is a magnet) and it seems to want to close crooked so I have to push it straight each time. Too many moving parts!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I played with the troupe totes yesterday and they didn't have the same hardware on the sides, only the turnlock front. They were actually pretty nice and simple to open. This shoulder bag  has a very strong magnet (the entire bar top is a magnet) and it seems to want to close crooked so I have to push it straight each time. Too many moving parts!


I think we have the same SA? She sent me pics wearing the signature troupe yesterday. We are similar height and it looked great on her, I put the signature/floral troupe back on my list if it ever comes back in stock.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I think we have the same SA? She sent me pics wearing the signature troupe yesterday. We are similar height and it looked great on her, I put the signature/floral troupe back on my list if it ever comes back in stock.


I think we do! She's the best and zero pressure! 

I caved yesterday and bought from my local SA, who's great too, but I find I give our mutual SA the majority of my business. Local SA offered to send another of the shoulder bag and if it breaks again exchange for something else. I'm kind of kicking myself for not getting the tabby 26 in this print, especially considering the upcoming customization options of the buckle. It would look really great with an iridescent buckle! Can't decide if I should just return shoulder or try again...


----------



## WillWork4Handbags

Callie Ombre Snakeskin clutch I picked up at a Florida outlet for 60% off! I had always seen the snakeskin Charlie 28 but I'm a small bag person at heart. When I saw this I knew I had to get it! First handbag ever made with exotics


----------



## carterazo

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4516200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snakeskin Tabby shoulder bag.


She's a looker! 
I really love the snakeskin on this one. Such a  classy combo!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I think we do! She's the best and zero pressure!
> 
> I caved yesterday and bought from my local SA, who's great too, but I find I give our mutual SA the majority of my business. Local SA offered to send another of the shoulder bag and if it breaks again exchange for something else. I'm kind of kicking myself for not getting the tabby 26 in this print, especially considering the upcoming customization options of the buckle. It would look really great with an iridescent buckle! Can't decide if I should just return shoulder or try again...


I think I've been driving her crazy with this collection but she's just too polite to say  I rarely go to my local boutique. It's tiny so they never get the good stuff and the manager is so pushy I always end up leaving stressed. She wont even let you browse without shoving 100 bags in your face claiming they are limited, yet it's the same mass sale stuff at the Macy's and Dillard's in the same mall.
My most recent tabby 26 kf order shows a backorder date of 9/29 so hopefully it means there will be decent stock next month. I won't be surprised if it gets canceled yet again though. Ooooo....I didn't know they are having new customizations soon!!


----------



## carterazo

acquiredtaste said:


> I am officially cut off from buying bags until next year considering I bought two LV bags and one givenchy every 2 months lol. But I am really enjoying this bag!


A beautiful classic. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


What a beauty! 
Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> It’s love, so happy I ordered this.
> Adorable! Congrats!
> 
> View attachment 4518853


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> So trying to fit some items in there it's actually not great. My soft wallet barely fits and my phone only fits vertically in the zip pocket vs horizontal. I can fit wallet and phone in main compartment, but foresee a struggle. Oh and this hardware already came apart  so I don't think it's going to be a keeper as pretty as it is.


Bummer!!! She is so pretty.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I think I've been driving her crazy with this collection but she's just too polite to say  I rarely go to my local boutique. It's tiny so they never get the good stuff and the manager is so pushy I always end up leaving stressed. She wont even let you browse without shoving 100 bags in your face claiming they are limited, yet it's the same mass sale stuff at the Macy's and Dillard's in the same mall.
> My most recent tabby 26 kf order shows a backorder date of 9/29 so hopefully it means there will be decent stock next month. I won't be surprised if it gets canceled yet again though. Ooooo....I didn't know they are having new customizations soon!!


She is very polite. I always joke about being a PITA but she's always tells me no way lol. 

My local SA is a manager, maybe that's why every time I go in for a charm I walk out fully accessorized  lol.

Yes oops I don't remember if I was supposed to spill those beans but options coming for tabby buckle!


----------



## holiday123

carterazo said:


> Bummer!!! She is so pretty.


I may give it a 2nd chance. My SA said they'll send me a new one and if it breaks again let me exchange for something else. Just not sure I want to downsize anything. I mean I can fit these items in a dinky so I should be able to fit into this larger bag!


----------



## Tosa22

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4518470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked the Dakotah satchel up a few months ago on the outlet site (so pleasantly surprised to see it there). It’s actually a good size, not too big to hold on the arm like I initially thought; I have the small one in black and it’s a challenge to fit all the essentials in it.


I absolutely love this bag, I wish they made it in the 22 size. I don’t carry much so the 22 is a good size for me.


----------



## Tosa22

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> New bag


That color combo is so pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, super shocked at how much I am in love with this little lady...Tilly Top Handle from FOS. The leather & ostrich embossing is really nice done; soft & detailed. Love the metal Coach logo on the side & it has feet! The top handle seems (at first glance) to be designed in a way that it stays up. Full length exterior slip pocket.  The interior is dark burgundy microfiber. Two interior sections separated by a center zip compartment. There is also a small slip pocket at the back.
> It fits my soft slim envelope wallet. It will easily fit the same amount of stuff as my Cassie.
> I am very happy with this purchase!
> View attachment 4517794
> View attachment 4517795
> View attachment 4517796
> View attachment 4517797


Nice! Is a mustardy yellow?


----------



## Teagaggle

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Is a mustardy yellow?


LOL, it is, in fact, called Mustard Yellow. Not the most appealing name IMO but very pretty IRL. I just moved into it & am still surprised at the quality. I suspect I may not feel that way about the other colors, since they are of a different leather,  but this one is quite nice. Can you tell I like it, lol. I'm anxious to see how I like it on a daily basis.


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> So trying to fit some items in there it's actually not great. My soft wallet barely fits and my phone only fits vertically in the zip pocket vs horizontal. I can fit wallet and phone in main compartment, but foresee a struggle. Oh and this hardware already came apart  so I don't think it's going to be a keeper as pretty as it is.


Drats! I think it's not wide enough for me. Very pretty though.


----------



## LL777

My new beauty, I got her 15 minutes ago and I already moved in


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> My new beauty, I got her 15 minutes ago and I already moved in


Yessss. Cant wait to get this


----------



## holiday123

Hobbsy said:


> Drats! I think it's not wide enough for me. Very pretty though.


Trust me I've tried every way to fit things in there because it's so pretty, but it's just not working. I mean a slim wallet, phone and sunglass case and it's bulgy and having trouble closing - even if I put some vertical and some horizontal. I don't 'need' my sunglass case, but for $550 I feel it should work.
I thought at first when the side came detached it was that way to give me more room (maybe the sides were expandable and I could push them out?) but I was wrong. I don't understand why the concave sides? So you are actually getting far less length than advertised and the bottom is the same so there is a few inch concave part at the bottom where it's useless space...things need to fit on one side or the other....ok rant over...off to see what else I can buy in this pattern...


----------



## holiday123

LL777 said:


> My new beauty, I got her 15 minutes ago and I already moved in


looks like great smooshy leather?  does the zipper stop in the middle? congrats!


----------



## CoachMaven

Got this 1941 duffle with rivets in chalk today! Once I spray some colonil on this baby, she will be loaded up and used.


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> Trust me I've tried every way to fit things in there because it's so pretty, but it's just not working. I mean a slim wallet, phone and sunglass case and it's bulgy and having trouble closing - even if I put some vertical and some horizontal. I don't 'need' my sunglass case, but for $550 I feel it should work.
> I thought at first when the side came detached it was that way to give me more room (maybe the sides were expandable and I could push them out?) but I was wrong. I don't understand why the concave sides? So you are actually getting far less length than advertised and the bottom is the same so there is a few inch concave part at the bottom where it's useless space...things need to fit on one side or the other....ok rant over...off to see what else I can buy in this pattern...


I agree, it has to work or it will just sit on a shelf....no good. I hope you find something else you love!


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

Tosa22 said:


> That color combo is so pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Sneakybags

The Parker with rivets and snakeskin details. A gift from my husband, I can't stop looking at this beauty.


And I had to get rexy stamped on


----------



## elisabettaverde

Tosa22 said:


> I absolutely love this bag, I wish they made it in the 22 size. I don’t carry much so the 22 is a good size for me.



It’s such an unexpected shape!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> New bag


So simple and elegant!


----------



## tealocean

Sneakybags said:


> The Parker with rivets and snakeskin details. A gift from my husband, I can't stop looking at this beauty.
> View attachment 4519346
> 
> And I had to get rexy stamped on
> View attachment 4519347


This is beautiful! What a sweet gift.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> @tealocean To be clear, my comment about the Manor was in response the lovely Tilly Teagagle posted. The style appears to be based on the vintage Manor.
> Unfortunately,  I just don’t see Coach ever releasing bags made in the original unlined leather again. But that’s not a problem for me, considering all the vintage I acquired in the past few years!
> Over the past few years, they have released a few bags _based_ on vintage styles. The new releases have been lined, very much in line with current materials offered. They based a bag in the Selena collaboration on the vintage Trail bag, they released a bag based on the vintage Courier about 2 years ago, the Willis 2.0 ( lol my nickname), Saddle Bags based on the original flap bag . . . Just off the top of my head. And in the ID thread, a Tabitha Simmons bag is styled exactly from a Bonnie Cashin design.


It's a shame they don't use the old thick leather, but you have pointed out a big positive-that there are still vintage bags out there!


----------



## Caspin22

Greenone said:


> Just picked this up while on holiday down under in Melbourne.  Will be a good carryon for the flight back to NYC.
> 
> View attachment 4514991



I have the Rexy version of this tote in pink and I LOVE it!!  I always like the more ecclectic styles.  Enjoy it!!


----------



## Caspin22

LL777 said:


> My new beauty, I got her 15 minutes ago and I already moved in



I fondled the gray one at Coach yesterday, and it's amazing!!!


----------



## MiaKay

I caved during the sale a few weeks ago and bought the Edie 42 in black. Love the squishy leather, suede sides and gunmetal hardware! As a mom who’s always toting around a million things the roomier the bag the better.

I also found the tooled tea rose bag charm at my local outlet - marked down from C$95 to C$28! It goes perfectly with the bag.

This is the first time I’ve bought a charm because I usually find them too pricey and the ones I like are rarely discounted to a price I’d be happy to pay for. 

Super excited with these purchases ☺️


----------



## MiaKay

CoachMaven said:


> Got this 1941 duffle with rivets in chalk today! Once I spray some colonil on this baby, she will be loaded up and used.
> View attachment 4519263


 
This is stunning! Love it


----------



## anthrosphere

MiaKay said:


> View attachment 4519680
> View attachment 4519681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caved during the sale a few weeks ago and bought the Edie 42 in black. Love the squishy leather, suede sides and gunmetal hardware! As a mom who’s always toting around a million things the roomier the bag the better.



Ah, my dream color combination! Love the black on black Edie. Gorgeous. Enjoy her!
-
Just picked this up at the Honolulu airport Coach store for 30% off.


----------



## anthrosphere

Double post.


----------



## Lake Effect

MiaKay said:


> View attachment 4519680
> View attachment 4519681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caved during the sale a few weeks ago and bought the Edie 42 in black. Love the squishy leather, suede sides and gunmetal hardware! As a mom who’s always toting around a million things the roomier the bag the better.
> 
> I also found the tooled tea rose bag charm at my local outlet - marked down from C$95 to C$28! It goes perfectly with the bag.
> 
> This is the first time I’ve bought a charm because I usually find them too pricey and the ones I like are rarely discounted to a price I’d be happy to pay for.
> 
> Super excited with these purchases ☺️


Nice purchases, and that tooled fob has caught my eye! I will be visiting my Mom, who is in a rental for the next 6 weeks, a short drive from the AC NJ outlet. I wanted to go at least once and look at fobs. Now I have a goal! Whenever I go to outlets, they have such a great array of fobs. I really, really try and think my purchases through. I get caught up in the cuteness.


----------



## MiaKay

Lake Effect said:


> Nice purchases, and that tooled fob has caught my eye! I will be visiting my Mom, who is in a rental for the next 6 weeks, a short drive from the AC NJ outlet. I wanted to go at least once and look at fobs. Now I have a goal! Whenever I go to outlets, they have such a great array of fobs. I really, really try and think my purchases through. I get caught up in the cuteness.



Thank you! Here’s a tip - take the fobs you like to the cashier yo confirm their prices. The SA told me they’re all 50 off but I found out later that the one I wanted was 70 off so I got a truly terrific deal! 

Enjoy your trip and hope you’re u find something you love


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

Sunshine mama said:


> So simple and elegant!


Thanks


----------



## Winterfell5

Got this for a steal!


----------



## Syren

Princessaurora said:


> A little something new and shiny!



I love this!!!


----------



## Syren

zjones said:


> That's basically the outlet version of the Parker Top Handle, isn't it? I've wanted a Parker Top Handle for a while now--might have to check out the Tilly and see which I like more!



I definitely like the Tilly better than the Parker top handle lol There’s just something about it!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> LOL, it is, in fact, called Mustard Yellow. Not the most appealing name IMO but very pretty IRL. I just moved into it & am still surprised at the quality. I suspect I may not feel that way about the other colors, since they are of a different leather,  but this one is quite nice. Can you tell I like it, lol. I'm anxious to see how I like it on a daily basis.



Honestly I love the color mustard yellow so whenever I see that as a description I get excited haha I want this bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

Syren said:


> Honestly I love the color mustard yellow so whenever I see that as a description I get excited haha I want this bag!


It was on FOS this morning for $120 or something like that.


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> It was on FOS this morning for $120 or something like that.



I saw thank you!  I may try and wait it out longer lol


----------



## Hobbsy

I love the Tabby shoulder bag, love floral, love flats and Tabitha Simmons....so I got the color blocked Tabby and the Harriette flats.


----------



## Hobbsy

I even love the Tabitha Simmons shoe box.


----------



## fayden

My third Chelsea Champlain custom bag. I am soooo in love with this one. She is amazing.


----------



## Alexa5

fayden said:


> My third Chelsea Champlain custom bag. I am soooo in love with this one. She is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4521436
> View attachment 4521438


Congrats!  It is fun to get your very own Chelsea bag


----------



## onemissa

fayden said:


> My third Chelsea Champlain custom bag. I am soooo in love with this one. She is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4521436
> View attachment 4521438


OMG I love this bag! Beautiful!


----------



## JStHilaire33

holiday123 said:


> Troupe shoulder in KF floral. The strap that comes with it is nice and thick, but not long enough to use crossbody. I added a just in snakeskin strap, a tearose charm and had a moon put on my card case to really empty my poor wallet.
> 
> I got a chance to see a bunch of new items today. I went in with the intention of only buying the charm, but I have no willpower.


beautiful!! Where did you get your snakeskin strap?


----------



## holiday123

JStHilaire33 said:


> beautiful!! Where did you get your snakeskin strap?


From coach! It's in store, but I don't see it online yet.


----------



## JStHilaire33

holiday123 said:


> From coach! It's in store, but I don't see it online yet.


GORG! Do you mind if I ask, style# and or price? I LOVE this strap!!


----------



## Syren

fayden said:


> My third Chelsea Champlain custom bag. I am soooo in love with this one. She is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4521436
> View attachment 4521438



WOWZA!  That is so cool!  Congrats on your one of a kind


----------



## Winterfell5

Sneakybags said:


> The Parker with rivets and snakeskin details. A gift from my husband, I can't stop looking at this beauty.
> View attachment 4519346
> 
> And I had to get rexy stamped on
> View attachment 4519347


This is my favorite Parker!


----------



## tealocean

Winterfell5 said:


> View attachment 4521249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this for a steal!


Fun and beautiful! I love this shade!


----------



## holiday123

JStHilaire33 said:


> GORG! Do you mind if I ask, style# and or price? I LOVE this strap!!


Sure 76550 and it's $150


----------



## redwood66

fayden said:


> My third Chelsea Champlain custom bag. I am soooo in love with this one. She is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4521436
> View attachment 4521438


Oh I love this!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Miss QQ

CoachMaven said:


> Got this 1941 duffle with rivets in chalk today! Once I spray some colonil on this baby, she will be loaded up and used.
> View attachment 4519263



What a beauty! Can you show the strap too?


----------



## Sneakybags

Winterfell5 said:


> This is my favorite Parker!



Everytime we'd go into a coach I would drool all over it lol. I feel it's unique and classic at the same time.


----------



## CoachMaven

Miss QQ said:


> What a beauty! Can you show the strap too?


Here's a shot of the strap and of some extra detailing on this bag


----------



## Bagmedic

CoachMaven said:


> Here's a shot of the strap and of some extra detailing on this bag
> View attachment 4522326
> View attachment 4522327


I have this bag in black and LOVE all the details on it!  I'd love the chalk but afraid it would get destroyed!  I mostly wear dark denim when I do wear denim.  Have you had any issues with transfer?  I carried my chalk rogue satchel once and thought I was careful but still had slight color transfer.  I think I sprayed the bag before, too, and my jeans were not new.  If someone could produce dark denim jeans that do not transfer color, that would be genius!


----------



## CoachMaven

Bagmedic said:


> I have this bag in black and LOVE all the details on it!  I'd love the chalk but afraid it would get destroyed!  I mostly wear dark denim when I do wear denim.  Have you had any issues with transfer?  I carried my chalk rogue satchel once and thought I was careful but still had slight color transfer.  I think I sprayed the bag before, too, and my jeans were not new.  If someone could produce dark denim jeans that do not transfer color, that would be genius!


I get color transfer at times, but all my white bags are sprayed ahead of time, so it comes right off of them with a wipe. I am a sucker for white handbags! If I am wearing darker denim, for this one, I'd double the strap to wear it higher.


----------



## lisa.nickel

This is beautiful, do you have the item #.


----------



## lisa.nickel

CoachMaven said:


> Got this 1941 duffle with rivets in chalk today! Once I spray some colonil on this baby, she will be loaded up and used.
> View attachment 4519263


Trying this again, that duffle is beautiful do you have the item #?


----------



## CoachMaven

lisa.nickel said:


> Trying this again, that duffle is beautiful do you have the item #?


Style number is 29239, but if you want this color, get it on zappos.com, it's on sale super cheap!


----------



## lisa.nickel

CoachMaven said:


> Style number is 29239, but if you want this color, get it on zappos.com, it's on sale super cheap!


I’m looking but can’t find it, maybe it sold out? Thanks for the item # I’ll keep looking


----------



## Gracilan

lisa.nickel said:


> I’m looking but can’t find it, maybe it sold out? Thanks for the item # I’ll keep looking


.......just saw this on Zappos, Border Rivets Duffel..$169.99 - chalk


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> I love the Tabby shoulder bag, love floral, love flats and Tabitha Simmons....so I got the color blocked Tabby and the Harriette flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521355
> View attachment 4521355
> View attachment 4521356
> View attachment 4521357
> View attachment 4521355
> View attachment 4521356
> View attachment 4521357


Wow! If I'm not mistaken, I haven't seen you post a Coach bag purchase in a while. Glad you found something that you love and works for you. I was in the store tonight and they have a lot of the different Tabby bags.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Wow! If I'm not mistaken, I haven't seen you post a Coach bag purchase in a while. Glad you found something that you love and works for you. I was in the store tonight and they have a lot of the different Tabby bags.


It has been a while! My SA at the store sent me pictures of the Tabby she had herself, which was this one, and I loved it. Coach online pictures don't do it justice. They need to hire a better photography team! I have gravitated to medium sized bags and this is a perfect size for me. Are you looking at anything in particular?


----------



## lisa.nickel

Gracilan said:


> .......just saw this on Zappos, Border Rivets Duffel..$169.99 - chalk


I guess I was spelling duffel wrong, I put a search in as you spelled it and it came right up!
Thanks for your help


----------



## Caspin22

lisa.nickel said:


> I guess I was spelling duffel wrong, I put a search in as you spelled it and it came right up!
> Thanks for your help



No, you were probably spelling it right.  They have it listed as "duffel", which is wrong!  LOL

The zappos sister site, 6pm.com, has it for $10 cheaper.

https://www.6pm.com/p/coach-border-rivets-duffel-bp-chalk/product/9237002/color/773053


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Caspin22 said:


> No, you were probably spelling it right.  They have it listed as "duffel", which is wrong!  LOL
> 
> The zappos sister site, 6pm.com, has it for $10 cheaper.
> 
> https://www.6pm.com/p/coach-border-rivets-duffel-bp-chalk/product/9237002/color/773053


It was 70/25% off last week, a steal!! Not sure when the extra 25% will ever come back though. Seems like 6pm.com loves changing their prices almost as much as FOS.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> It was 70/25% off last week, a steal!! Not sure when the extra 25% will ever come back though. Seems like 6pm.com loves changing their prices almost as much as FOS.


They have bags I've never seen before. When in the world did this come out?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> They have bags I've never seen before. When in the world did this come out?


I think this is from their line of bags with Opening Ceremony a few years back. There were also floral and wild beast haircalf versions. I bought the wild beast haircalf clutch awhile back.


----------



## CoachMaven

lisa.nickel said:


> I guess I was spelling duffel wrong, I put a search in as you spelled it and it came right up!
> Thanks for your help


I believe Zappos spelled it wrong actually. I found it just by searching their Coach items. Hope you love it!


----------



## CoachMaven

Harley77 said:


> It was 70/25% off last week, a steal!! Not sure when the extra 25% will ever come back though. Seems like 6pm.com loves changing their prices almost as much as FOS.


Their prices do fluctuate! If I see something I like on there and it is higher than I'd like, I wait for it. I also get 10% off all purchases on Zappos because I am a teacher (if anyone is a teacher, get approved for that program. No exclusions!) so it was cheaper for me to get it there when I got it.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> I think this is from their line of bags with Opening Ceremony a few years back. There were also floral and wild beast haircalf versions. I bought the wild beast haircalf clutch awhile back.


Wild beast clutch???  Don't think I remember that!  I keep debating to find the wild beast rogue but not sure I really need another one.  A clutch.....well....one can always use a clutch!  Do you have a photo or style #??  Thanks so much!


----------



## Bagmedic

Caspin22 said:


> No, you were probably spelling it right.  They have it listed as "duffel", which is wrong!  LOL
> 
> The zappos sister site, 6pm.com, has it for $10 cheaper.
> 
> https://www.6pm.com/p/coach-border-rivets-duffel-bp-chalk/product/9237002/color/773053


I think you have to pay your own return shipping if bought from 6pm.com.


----------



## shanen

New dreamer shoulder


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Wild beast clutch???  Don't think I remember that!  I keep debating to find the wild beast rogue but not sure I really need another one.  A clutch.....well....one can always use a clutch!  Do you have a photo or style #??  Thanks so much!


I will have to hunt it down, it has brass hardware. I've been going through bags and slgs to sell and have been storing keepers away for now. I leave the stuff I'm getting rid of out for a week or so to make sure I don't change my mind.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I popped into the outlet to look around, took a couple of spy pics, and bought this little scarf to wrap around the handle of my new Rogue.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> It has been a while! My SA at the store sent me pictures of the Tabby she had herself, which was this one, and I loved it. Coach online pictures don't do it justice. They need to hire a better photography team! I have gravitated to medium sized bags and this is a perfect size for me. Are you looking at anything in particular?


I'm trying to be good, especially because I made an impulse purchase last month of the Marleigh 20. I'm waiting to see a few bags. The duffle 20, mini Troupe which I think is called the Troupe 17, mini Willis and this Tabby that supposed to have leather sequins. Right now I don't feel like I have to have ant bags. I have been looking more at the shoes and boots rather than bags. Posted some pics that my SA sent me.


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm trying to be good, especially because I made an impulse purchase last month of the Marleigh 20. I'm waiting to see a few bags. The duffle 20, mini Troupe which I think is called the Troupe 17, mini Willis and this Tabby that supposed to have leather sequins. Right now I don't feel like I have to have ant bags. I have been looking more at the shoes and boots rather than bags. Posted some pics that my SA sent me.


That Ellie bag looks interesting!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> That Ellie bag looks interesting!!!


It does! I dont think it's something that I would have in my collection but thought about ordering it just to see it. I'm sure my store won't get it but it's available to order now.


----------



## Satcheldoll

There's also a Tabby shoulder or hobo type bag coming out.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Forgot the pic.


----------



## CoachMaven

I spy a red Troupe in the 3rd photo too. I am apprehensive about that style due to the handles always sticking up, but I really would love something with the new turnlock design they put on that bag, along with those other, smaller style bags. I will need to see it in person to decide.


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> I spy a red Troupe in the 3rd photo too. I am apprehensive about that style due to the handles always sticking up, but I really would love something with the new turnlock design they put on that bag, along with those other, smaller style bags. I will need to see it in person to decide.


Yes! I forgot the official color. I'm contemplating the small Troupe in that color. It won't release until closer to winter. I think it will be an extension of the holiday collection. The holiday theme has the Abominable Snowman and Rexy skiing. Pics attached. I should probably post them in the Fall/Winter thread. Looks like Wizard of Oz might be making another appearance.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> It does! I dont think it's something that I would have in my collection but thought about ordering it just to see it. I'm sure my store won't get it but it's available to order now.


Those baby Willis's are so cute! I like the Ellie too. Do you know what colors are available to order?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Those baby Willis's are so cute! I like the Ellie too. Do you know what colors are available to order?


Sorry, I don't know what colors are available. I didn't ask because I was trying to resist temptation. I can find out for you.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry, I don't know what colors are available. I didn't ask because I was trying to resist temptation. I can find out for you.


No, no. Thanks for the offer. You stay strong. I'll ask.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm trying to be good, especially because I made an impulse purchase last month of the Marleigh 20. I'm waiting to see a few bags. The duffle 20, mini Troupe which I think is called the Troupe 17, mini Willis and this Tabby that supposed to have leather sequins. Right now I don't feel like I have to have ant bags. I have been looking more at the shoes and boots rather than bags. Posted some pics that my SA sent me.


That Tabby with the sequins looks really cute!


----------



## tealocean

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I popped into the outlet to look around, took a couple of spy pics, and bought this little scarf to wrap around the handle of my new Rogue.


 So lovely!!


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm trying to be good, especially because I made an impulse purchase last month of the Marleigh 20. I'm waiting to see a few bags. The duffle 20, mini Troupe which I think is called the Troupe 17, mini Willis and this Tabby that supposed to have leather sequins. Right now I don't feel like I have to have ant bags. I have been looking more at the shoes and boots rather than bags. Posted some pics that my SA sent me.


Ah the Ellie is what my Orlando SA kept talking about when I was asking the Coach x Tabitha bag. The details she was giving me were for a completely different bag (Ellie). She had me really confused. Thank you for that picture so I know I'm not crazy.


----------



## MrsGAM

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm trying to be good, especially because I made an impulse purchase last month of the Marleigh 20. I'm waiting to see a few bags. The duffle 20, mini Troupe which I think is called the Troupe 17, mini Willis and this Tabby that supposed to have leather sequins. Right now I don't feel like I have to have ant bags. I have been looking more at the shoes and boots rather than bags. Posted some pics that my SA sent me.


Mini Willis I would love to have the original vintage Winnie (so hard to find one in my price range), and the new mini Willis looks just as adorable!


----------



## LOVEsersen

Get this cutie pouch




It is not just a key pouch, also could be used on belt (green) and shoulder strap (red), so cool!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Nice stuff but wish they would get rid of the Rexy stuff- I have no interest in dinosaurs and never did - its not even cute


----------



## BagLadyT

I got these a few months ago during the sale and forgot to share!


----------



## Sneakybags

Nancy in VA said:


> Nice stuff but wish they would get rid of the Rexy stuff- I have no interest in dinosaurs and never did - its not even cute



Personally I think Rexy is some of their best stuff. Especially the Guang Yu collaboration. I hope they expand on it


----------



## Sneakybags

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4525811
> View attachment 4525812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these a few months ago during the sale and forgot to share!



Is that a nolita pouch, it's too perfect. I wish they still sold it. It looks to be the perfect size to keep little things in my bag.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sneakybags said:


> Is that a nolita pouch, it's too perfect. I wish they still sold it. It looks to be the perfect size to keep little things in my bag.



It’s such a good size! Fits my iPhone 6+, lipstick, keys and cardholder. I bet you there will be another similar version soon!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4525811
> View attachment 4525812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these a few months ago during the sale and forgot to share!


I always loved that Nolita! I missed out on it during the sale.


----------



## BagLadyT

BeachBagGal said:


> I always loved that Nolita! I missed out on it during the sale.



I think they’ll probably do something similar again.


----------



## pursesandoxies

I'm in love!! The leather lining is divine! It fits just as much as my Cassie, just looks a little bit stuffed. One of my favorite parts is the infinity strap. Every crossbody should have this kind of strap lol. I doubled up the chain strap so it hangs just under the bag so I could keep both straps on the bag.


----------



## princess69

pursesandoxies said:


> I'm in love!! The leather lining is divine! It fits just as much as my Cassie, just looks a little bit stuffed. One of my favorite parts is the infinity strap. Every crossbody should have this kind of strap lol. I doubled up the chain strap so it hangs just under the bag so I could keep both straps on the bag.
> View attachment 4526558


Twins!  That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## holiday123

Did a found order for a novelty strap I somehow missed. I love it! Also ordered a frame saddle and a frame bag. Need to decide which one I like best.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Did a found order for a novelty strap I somehow missed. I love it! Also ordered a frame saddle and a frame bag. Need to decide which one I like best.


Congrats! Love those frame bags! Are they at the outlets already?


----------



## holiday123

carterazo said:


> Congrats! Love those frame bags! Are they at the outlets already?


Yes, the larger one I got from outlet, the saddle I did a found order for. They were 70 off and the leather is so soft. I really like how roomy the inside is and my phone fits in the back pocket.


----------



## Syren

Sneakybags said:


> Personally I think Rexy is some of their best stuff. Especially the Guang Yu collaboration. I hope they expand on it



I love Rexy and will be sad when he retires!


----------



## inkfade

It's been a couple of weeks since I got her, but I FINALLY was able to snag this 2D Rexy charm! It hasn't been available for a long time and I was kicking myself because I didn't buy it before it went away. I've been stalking ebay and Poshmark and everywhere else for months, and lo and behold one day while browsing the Coach sale section there it was! It wasn't on sale, but I snatched it up immediately. Love it!! Here she is hitching a ride on my Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody today.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I popped into the outlet to look around, took a couple of spy pics, and bought this little scarf to wrap around the handle of my new Rogue.


You did a fabulous job decorating your Rogue...Just beautifuil!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

BaguetteBlonde said:


> You did a fabulous job decorating your Rogue...Just beautifuil!


Thanks!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

inkfade said:


> It's been a couple of weeks since I got her, but I FINALLY was able to snag this 2D Rexy charm! It hasn't been available for a long time and I was kicking myself because I didn't buy it before it went away. I've been stalking ebay and Poshmark and everywhere else for months, and lo and behold one day while browsing the Coach sale section there it was! It wasn't on sale, but I snatched it up immediately. Love it!! Here she is hitching a ride on my Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody today.
> 
> View attachment 4527805


Charm twins!  It's a great charm, I use it often on various bags.  I call him my bag protector!! LOL


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Got this large wristlet at the Outlet! It reminds me so much of the Gucci Blooms print! Fits my phone just fine, too.


----------



## finer_woman

I'm addicted to Coach SLGs especially the ones with a little whimsy.


----------



## LVforValentine

finer_woman said:


> I'm addicted to Coach SLGs especially the ones with a little whimsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531359
> View attachment 4531361
> View attachment 4531363
> 
> View attachment 4531360


Where did you find the pencil case?!? I've been eyeing the LV one but can't justify the price as I just want it for my makeup brushes when I travel. This one is adorable!


----------



## TCB

finer_woman said:


> I'm addicted to Coach SLGs especially the ones with a little whimsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531359
> View attachment 4531361
> View attachment 4531363
> 
> View attachment 4531360


Love that green. I've been eying that one.


----------



## anthrosphere

Finally, after so many issues I managed to bring home my suede Rogue. Apparently, this is the first generation? Not sure. But I really am loving her and I look forward to carrying it once the weather cools down.


----------



## carterazo

finer_woman said:


> I'm addicted to Coach SLGs especially the ones with a little whimsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531359
> View attachment 4531361
> View attachment 4531363
> 
> View attachment 4531360


Nice haul! Twins on the pencil case. Isn't it great?


----------



## CoachMaven

LVforValentine said:


> Where did you find the pencil case?!? I've been eyeing the LV one but can't justify the price as I just want it for my makeup brushes when I travel. This one is adorable!


The outlets carry these from time to time, I have one from several years ago in crossgrain from an outlet store.


----------



## finer_woman

LVforValentine said:


> Where did you find the pencil case?!? I've been eyeing the LV one but can't justify the price as I just want it for my makeup brushes when I travel. This one is adorable!


This was on the outlet site I think 2 sales ago. There were also some on the site earlier this year but I don't remember exactly when.


----------



## finer_woman

TCB said:


> Love that green. I've been eying that one.


I buy them in all the colors of the signature leather, just ordered 2 more smh. Like I said, addicted ‍♀️


----------



## houseof999

finer_woman said:


> I buy them in all the colors of the signature leather, just ordered 2 more smh. Like I said, addicted ‍♀️


They are like candy! You can't just have one!


----------



## tealocean

finer_woman said:


> I'm addicted to Coach SLGs especially the ones with a little whimsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531359
> View attachment 4531361
> View attachment 4531363
> 
> View attachment 4531360


So much fun! The eyes make me crack up every time! I love that! Enjoy!


----------



## Teagaggle

Scooped up this gem @ The Rack on the clearance table! It was next to a dalmation kisslock bag that was all kinds of used & discolored. This one is 90% perfect...no keytag or dust bag but it was $135 minus an extra 25% so she came home with me.


----------



## catfancier3

Blue Patchwork Frame Bag & Chalk Lottie Sandals


----------



## Teagaggle

I think this is the Studded Cassidy Top Handle crossbody bag. From today's outlet run.


----------



## princess69

Teagaggle said:


> I think this is the Studded Cassidy Top Handle crossbody bag. From today's outlet run.
> View attachment 4535027


How does the size compare to Cassie?


----------



## Teagaggle

princess69 said:


> How does the size compare to Cassie?


I'll take a comparison shot when I'm back home. Its smaller but roomy. Exterior back slip pocket.


----------



## Teagaggle

princess69 said:


> How does the size compare to Cassie?


Here are some shots. The interior does not have as many individual compartments as the Cassie but holds just as much. I was easily able to take everything from my Cassie and put it into this bag and I still had some room to give.


----------



## thatsme123

Outlet find, rouge 25 with rivets and the apple bag charm.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Lucky find in outlet today


----------



## Teagaggle

LOVEsersen said:


> Lucky find in outlet today
> 
> View attachment 4535517
> View attachment 4535515
> View attachment 4535516


Um, heck yes! Beautiful! Great score!


----------



## carterazo

catfancier3 said:


> Blue Patchwork Frame Bag & Chalk Lottie Sandals


Love them both. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

LOVEsersen said:


> Lucky find in outlet today
> 
> View attachment 4535517
> View attachment 4535515
> View attachment 4535516


Lucky indeed! Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> Lucky find in outlet today
> 
> View attachment 4535517
> View attachment 4535515
> View attachment 4535516


Great haul. Enjoy your new beauties. What is the style number for the plus strap? TIA.


----------



## LOVEsersen

SEWDimples said:


> Great haul. Enjoy your new beauties. What is the style number for the plus strap? TIA.



It’s #37132


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> It’s #37132





LOVEsersen said:


> It’s #37132


Thank you!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I went back to the outlet and grabbed this little crossbody bag from the Chelsea collection. It’s sort of a wallet on a strap. It has credit card slots and a zip compartment inside. The strap is also removable.


----------



## Nancy in VA

LOVEsersen said:


> Lucky find in outlet today
> 
> View attachment 4535517
> View attachment 4535515
> View attachment 4535516


Love your purple dinky - we are bag twins


----------



## holiday123

Quick reveal. Duffle 20 and Willis top handle both in hunter green. Willis is too big for me crossbody so duffle 20 is the winner. Still waiting for the Willis 18 to be released. DH told me to pick whatever I wanted for my upcoming birthday - not sure if I should use that freebie on the duffle or get another bag


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Quick reveal. Duffle 20 and Willis top handle both in hunter green. Willis is too big for me crossbody so duffle 20 is the winner. Still waiting for the Willis 18 to be released. DH told me to pick whatever I wanted for my upcoming birthday - not sure if I should use that freebie on the duffle or get another bag


So glad you revealed these! I have the Duffel 20 coming in Oxblood and Grey tomorrow, as well as the Willis in Oxblood. I suspect that the duffles will be keepers and the Willis will go back, but I was too worried they might sell out so I figured what the heck. I'll return what I don't like. I too am waiting for the Willis 18, but from what my SA said, I suspect it will be too small for my use.


----------



## tealocean

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I went back to the outlet and grabbed this little crossbody bag from the Chelsea collection. It’s sort of a wallet on a strap. It has credit card slots and a zip compartment inside. The strap is also removable.


Beautiful! The colors she uses seem to glow!


----------



## JStHilaire33

Pre-Ordered the Ellie from Neiman Marcus today. Used 15 percent off plus 10% cash back. 
Ordered the beige as I have sooo many black bags. 
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/coach-1941-ellie-glove-tanned-rivets-crossbody-bag-prod222940208


----------



## princess69

JStHilaire33 said:


> Pre-Ordered the Ellie from Neiman Marcus today. Used 15 percent off plus 10% cash back.
> Ordered the beige as I have sooo many black bags.
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/coach-1941-ellie-glove-tanned-rivets-crossbody-bag-prod222940208


I've been waiting to see this one!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> So glad you revealed these! I have the Duffel 20 coming in Oxblood and Grey tomorrow, as well as the Willis in Oxblood. I suspect that the duffles will be keepers and the Willis will go back, but I was too worried they might sell out so I figured what the heck. I'll return what I don't like. I too am waiting for the Willis 18, but from what my SA said, I suspect it will be too small for my use.


That's why I ordered the Willis. I wanted to see if it would work and didn't want to miss out on it if it sold out. If the 18 is similar in size to rogue 17 or swagger 20 then I suspect it will be too small. It all depends on the length - if I can fit wallet inside and phone in outer pocket it's a winner. I'd even consider downsizing the wallet for these cuties, but has to fit phone!

I love the duffle 20! This green one is soooo soft! I do prefer pebble to smooth leather because on smooth you can see ALL the FLAWS. The back of this one has a mark/scar? and the way the bottom puddles will show wrinkles more, but for me it's a great size and easy carry. Thinking of adding saddle, flax and oxblood. I need a coupon code haha.  The Willis also has a mark/scar on it. I feel like they let Freddy Krueger pack these bags up. Like seriously can you please leave the bag fully wrapped, please!?!?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> That's why I ordered the Willis. I wanted to see if it would work and didn't want to miss out on it if it sold out. If the 18 is similar in size to rogue 17 or swagger 20 then I suspect it will be too small. It all depends on the length - if I can fit wallet inside and phone in outer pocket it's a winner. I'd even consider downsizing the wallet for these cuties, but has to fit phone!
> 
> I love the duffle 20! This green one is soooo soft! I do prefer pebble to smooth leather because on smooth you can see ALL the FLAWS. The back of this one has a mark/scar? and the way the bottom puddles will show wrinkles more, but for me it's a great size and easy carry. Thinking of adding saddle, flax and oxblood. I need a coupon code haha.  The Willis also has a mark/scar on it. I feel like they let Freddy Krueger pack these bags up. Like seriously can you please leave the bag fully wrapped, please!?!?


For me, it has to fit phone & wallet. I'll post my goodies tomorrow.


----------



## zjones

JStHilaire33 said:


> Pre-Ordered the Ellie from Neiman Marcus today. Used 15 percent off plus 10% cash back.
> Ordered the beige as I have sooo many black bags.
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/coach-1941-ellie-glove-tanned-rivets-crossbody-bag-prod222940208



I'll be interested to see how this compares to the Page 27 as this bag looks like Page 27 and Cassie mixed together.


----------



## anthrosphere

JStHilaire33 said:


> Pre-Ordered the Ellie from Neiman Marcus today. Used 15 percent off plus 10% cash back.
> Ordered the beige as I have sooo many black bags.
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/coach-1941-ellie-glove-tanned-rivets-crossbody-bag-prod222940208


That is the most luxurious Coach bag I've ever seen. Gorgeous. Perfect choice for Neiman Marcus. I cannot wait for the reveal.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Quick reveal. Duffle 20 and Willis top handle both in hunter green. Willis is too big for me crossbody so duffle 20 is the winner. Still waiting for the Willis 18 to be released. DH told me to pick whatever I wanted for my upcoming birthday - not sure if I should use that freebie on the duffle or get another bag


That green though is fire. I can wait


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Hi does anybody know the release date for the Willis 18? Thank you!!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

lvjunkyxo said:


> Hi does anybody know the release date for the Willis 18? Thank you!!!!


I think mid to late October is what we've heard but you never know...


----------



## anthrosphere

holiday123 said:


> Quick reveal. Duffle 20 and Willis top handle both in hunter green. Willis is too big for me crossbody so duffle 20 is the winner. Still waiting for the Willis 18 to be released. DH told me to pick whatever I wanted for my upcoming birthday - not sure if I should use that freebie on the duffle or get another bag


Beautiful, such great choices!! Gosh that green is to die for and the leather looks amazing. Happy early birthday!


----------



## holiday123

anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful, such great choices!! Gosh that green is to die for and the leather looks amazing. Happy early birthday!


Thank you! The leather is really nice on these and agree this is a great shade of green.


----------



## Teagaggle

Ok, here are my Duffle 20s in Heather Grey & Oxblood as well as the Willis in Oxblood. The duffles are canvas lined (like most 1941 bags) & the Willis is all leather lined (unlike the ones from a year or two ago). 
While I would have preferred pebbled leather, the leather on these is really super soft and buttery.
The Willis will likely go back, only because this particular one has some significance scuffs on the front flap. I did notice when ordering that the gift box option was not an a selection for me to choose. When they came, all separately, they were just put in their dust bags and into a box. It did not seem any great care was taken when packing them. Unfortunate. 
Overall, happy with my purchase. I don't know that I'll select anything else from this collection in the event they are on sale later on.


----------



## anthrosphere

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I went back to the outlet and grabbed this little crossbody bag from the Chelsea collection. It’s sort of a wallet on a strap. It has credit card slots and a zip compartment inside. The strap is also removable.



I hope I can find this bag at the outlet in Vacaville! The Milpitas store sold out. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, here are my Duffle 20s in Heather Grey & Oxblood as well as the Willis in Oxblood. The duffles are canvas lined (like most 1941 bags) & the Willis is all leather lined (unlike the ones from a year or two ago).
> While I would have preferred pebbled leather, the leather on these is really super soft and buttery.
> The Willis will likely go back, only because this particular one has some significance scuffs on the front flap. I did notice when ordering that the gift box option was not an a selection for me to choose. When they came, all separately, they were just put in their dust bags and into a box. It did not seem any great care was taken when packing them. Unfortunate.
> Overall, happy with my purchase. I don't know that I'll select anything else from this collection in the event they are on sale later on.
> View attachment 4538297
> View attachment 4538298


Very nice. Isn't that buttery leather the best?
Are the duffles keepers? I'm trying to hold off ordering another and cross my fingers they are around and included in November's event.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Very nice. Isn't that buttery leather the best?
> Are the duffles keepers? I'm trying to hold off ordering another and cross my fingers they are around and included in November's event.


Yes! I was very pleased with the feel of them.  I was worried they may have felt like those duffles that were available at the department stores a couple years ago.
I haven't moved into them yet. I hope to play around with them tonight. You & I, I think, are similar in what we carry. It's my only bag, I think, that doesn't have an exterior pocket for my phone but it is easy in & out so I really want it to work.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LOVE


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE


Congrats! This bag seems really nice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This bag seems really nice.


Verrrrrrrrry nice


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Yes! I was very pleased with the feel of them.  I was worried they may have felt like those duffles that were available at the department stores a couple years ago.
> I haven't moved into them yet. I hope to play around with them tonight. You & I, I think, are similar in what we carry. It's my only bag, I think, that doesn't have an exterior pocket for my phone but it is easy in & out so I really want it to work.


I think you'll be ok. I'm usually the same with the back pocket being a must, but for my last 2 trips to Vegas I've used the duffle 6 out of 7 days and didn't have a problem accessing my phone. It fits perfectly in the slip pocket and the zip open/closed is pretty easy. I also loved having a bit more room without feeling like I was lugging around a big bag.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Marching


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE


Pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Pretty!


Ty Sis


----------



## Ireiki4u

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE


I agree with you, I love mine and the leather is awesome


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ireiki4u said:


> I agree with you, I love mine and the leather is awesome



I love this bag


----------



## tealocean

LOVEsersen said:


> Marching
> View attachment 4538904


----------



## xianni

princess69 said:


> Pretty!


Like them all!


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me Ergo XL Tote in black pebbled leather.  I own this white, smooth leather and LOVE the style.


----------



## Lee22

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me Ergo XL Tote in black pebbled leather.  I own this white, smooth leather and LOVE the style.
> View attachment 4539458


Luv it!!! Just my style


----------



## Narnanz

Is Coach International website down?...been trying to take a look but it has said down for maintenance for the last week or so.


----------



## jblended

Narnanz said:


> Is Coach International website down?...been trying to take a look but it has said down for maintenance for the last week or so.


Yes, I've been getting that message for a month now. Very annoying. You can access the UK site from abroad though.


----------



## holiday123

PCE purchases arrived. OMG this Ellie is gorgeous!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> PCE purchases arrived. OMG this Ellie is gorgeous!!


I love everything,  keep eyeing that charm too. How much does this bag fit, similar to a Cassie?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> PCE purchases arrived. OMG this Ellie is gorgeous!!


Ugh....double post, dumb internet.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> PCE purchases arrived. OMG this Ellie is gorgeous!!


just luv it!!!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I love everything,  keep eyeing that charm too. How much does this bag fit, similar to a Cassie?


Not as big as Cassie. Maybe the same as dinky 24, but no back pocket. Has the front slip, gusseted main and then a slip behind main. It does fit my soft wallet, sunglasses case and phone.  Card Case, gum or other flatter items can fit in the slip. 
I haven't played too much with it, but it is glovetanned so will get roomier as it softens. Hopefully my keyfob will fit in there too. If I can make a dinky work then this should too.


----------



## JStHilaire33

anthrosphere said:


> That is the most luxurious Coach bag I've ever seen. Gorgeous. Perfect choice for Neiman Marcus. I cannot wait for the reveal.


I thought so too!! I will be posting pictures as soon I receive it. So excited!


----------



## JStHilaire33

holiday123 said:


> PCE purchases arrived. OMG this Ellie is gorgeous!!


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY GOODNESSS!!  I am so glad I ordered this!! How did you get it so soon, mine from NM says it won't ship till October


----------



## holiday123

JStHilaire33 said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY GOODNESSS!!  I am so glad I ordered this!! How did you get it so soon, mine from NM says it won't ship till October


Coach has them in their warehouse in JAX already so you can have a SA order. They just aren't in stores yet since they aren't officially released. It's is so pretty in person, you'll be happy.


----------



## JStHilaire33

holiday123 said:


> Coach has them in their warehouse in JAX already so you can have a SA order. They just aren't in stores yet since they aren't officially released. It's is so pretty in person, you'll be happy.


That's awesome! I never thought to do that, thank you! After seeing yours I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> PCE purchases arrived. OMG this Ellie is gorgeous!!


Wow, that’s a beautiful bag! It could pass as a Chloé bag!


----------



## Sarah03

The Darla 32 courtesy of a fantastic SA!


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> The Darla 32 courtesy of a fantastic SA!


This one has really been tempting me!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> The Darla 32 courtesy of a fantastic SA!


Twins. My arrives  Tursday


----------



## holiday123

Never paid harmony much attention until I saw her colorblock grey/peacock combo. Love it! DH bought it for me for our anniversary. Betweenbbirthday, PCE and anniversary I need to make some room in the "purse closet."


----------



## moissydan98

been lusting after this parker for a while and my sweet husband bought it for me... he's the best!!! i'm in love!!! (with him and the bag hahaha) the colorblocking on this gal is insane!!! and don't get me started on the pebbled leather....the chain....the turnlock...ugh, perfection!!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

holiday123 said:


> Never paid harmony much attention until I saw her colorblock grey/peacock combo. Love it! DH bought it for me for our anniversary. Betweenbbirthday, PCE and anniversary I need to make some room in the "purse closet."


Beautiful colors!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

holiday123 said:


> Never paid harmony much attention until I saw her colorblock grey/peacock combo. Love it! DH bought it for me for our anniversary. Betweenbbirthday, PCE and anniversary I need to make some room in the "purse closet."


Happy anniversary, and congrats on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## holiday123

daniellainez67 said:


> been lusting after this parker for a while and my sweet husband bought it for me... he's the best!!! i'm in love!!! (with him and the bag hahaha) the colorblocking on this gal is insane!!! and don't get me started on the pebbled leather....the chain....the turnlock...ugh, perfection!!!!
> View attachment 4540882
> View attachment 4540879
> View attachment 4540880
> View attachment 4540881


Love this! I saw it yesterday at Bloomingdale's and it's so pretty. Was having trouble deciding between it and the metallic graphite with the black trim. I love these pebbled ones because they seem roomier since the sides don't push in.  Congrats!


----------



## Nancy in VA

holiday123 said:


> Never paid harmony much attention until I saw her colorblock grey/peacock combo. Love it! DH bought it for me for our anniversary. Betweenbbirthday, PCE and anniversary I need to make some room in the "purse closet."


Looking on-line I was not impressed with this bag but seeing yours - wow - nice looking bag!


----------



## Nancy in VA

daniellainez67 said:


> been lusting after this parker for a while and my sweet husband bought it for me... he's the best!!! i'm in love!!! (with him and the bag hahaha) the colorblocking on this gal is insane!!! and don't get me started on the pebbled leather....the chain....the turnlock...ugh, perfection!!!!
> View attachment 4540882
> View attachment 4540879
> View attachment 4540880
> View attachment 4540881


As a purple girl - love that bag!


----------



## moissydan98

holiday123 said:


> Love this! I saw it yesterday at Bloomingdale's and it's so pretty. Was having trouble deciding between it and the metallic graphite with the black trim. I love these pebbled ones because they seem roomier since the sides don't push in.  Congrats!


Both are so lovely, I had the same dilemma. The metallic would probably be easier to match with, but I think I remember reading that the metallic could rub off over time. Either way, I definitely am still considering that one


----------



## fashionplate123

Everytime I click on an item on the Coach website, the screen dims.  What gives?


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Picked up Coach Cassie this morning. 

But I'm most excited about the gold glitter unicorn stamp I got on the tag. It makes me feel kinda extra, lol.


----------



## holiday123

Nancy in VA said:


> Looking on-line I was not impressed with this bag but seeing yours - wow - nice looking bag!


Thank you. I went in to see Darla 32 in grey and Charlie bucket in peacock. I prefer glovetanned leather so didn't love Charlie and they didn't have Darla but facetimed with another store and it looked bigger than would look good on me.  The SA showed me harmony in chalk with grey sides and snakeskin, which was gorgeous, but when she brought the grey/peacock over it ticked all the boxes. Loading her up for work tomorrow


----------



## kat59

I just got this beautiful KF Troupe tote!
She is stunning..pics can't show the dimension of the flowers..a work of art!


----------



## baghabitz34

kat59 said:


> View attachment 4541509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this beautiful KF Troupe tote!
> She is stunning..pics can't show the dimension of the flowers..a work of art!


She’s a beauty! Congrats


----------



## kat59

baghabitz34 said:


> She’s a beauty! Congrats


Thanks so much!


----------



## Bag*Hound

daniellainez67 said:


> been lusting after this parker for a while and my sweet husband bought it for me... he's the best!!! i'm in love!!! (with him and the bag hahaha) the colorblocking on this gal is insane!!! and don't get me started on the pebbled leather....the chain....the turnlock...ugh, perfection!!!!
> View attachment 4540882
> View attachment 4540879
> View attachment 4540880
> View attachment 4540881


Beautiful! I love your bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Bag*Hound

kat59 said:


> View attachment 4541509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this beautiful KF Troupe tote!
> She is stunning..pics can't show the dimension of the flowers..a work of art!


Beautiful, beautiful tote


----------



## kat59

Bag*Hound said:


> Beautiful, beautiful tote


Thank you!


----------



## moissydan98

Bag*Hound said:


> Beautiful! I love your bag! Enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bag*Hound

daniellainez67 said:


> Thank you so much!


I ordered it in all black. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Bag*Hound

holiday123 said:


> Never paid harmony much attention until I saw her colorblock grey/peacock combo. Love it! DH bought it for me for our anniversary. Betweenbbirthday, PCE and anniversary I need to make some room in the "purse closet."


Gorgeous!


----------



## moissydan98

Bag*Hound said:


> I ordered it in all black. I can't wait to get it!


Omg that’s awesome!! Hopefully you love it!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

KF Marleigh


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> KF Marleigh


Lovvvve the design


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FIRE


----------



## Bag*Hound

daniellainez67 said:


> Omg that’s awesome!! Hopefully you love it!!!


I hope to too. It is lightweight?


----------



## Bag*Hound

Harley77 said:


> KF Marleigh


Beautiful Marleigh


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> FIRE


Ohhhh....been eyeing these. Straight slip on? Comfy?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Ohhhh....been eyeing these. Straight slip on? Comfy?


Yes unzip and slip on. Very comfry


----------



## Mistyfang

crazyforcoach09 said:


> FIRE


 very nice shoes. Are they true to size?


----------



## totefirst

Not super new and very basic but I had been eyeing a Dinky for the longest time and I finally got my hands on the pink one... at 70% off. The black Troupe tote is on my wishlist now!


----------



## tealocean

totefirst said:


> Not super new and very basic but I had been eyeing a Dinky for the longest time and I finally got my hands on the pink one... at 70% off. The black Troupe tote is on my wishlist now!
> View attachment 4542484
> View attachment 4542485


----------



## muchstuff

kat59 said:


> View attachment 4541509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this beautiful KF Troupe tote!
> She is stunning..pics can't show the dimension of the flowers..a work of art!


Yes they're quite something IRL aren't they?


----------



## Punkkitten

I vote for a Mod Shot!
I have my eyes on the Hedy Boots in black.  I have a pair of heeled Docs and they are a liiiiitttle too snug I'm wondering if the Hedy would be a better fit and more comfortable 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> FIRE


----------



## Mistyfang

Punkkitten said:


> I vote for a Mod Shot!
> I have my eyes on the Hedy Boots in black.  I have a pair of heeled Docs and they are a liiiiitttle too snug I'm wondering if the Hedy would be a better fit and more comfortable


You have my vote on the Mod Shot . I haven't bought any coach shoes before and wondering if it is true to size. I am a size 4 in Docs.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Punkkitten said:


> I vote for a Mod Shot!
> I have my eyes on the Hedy Boots in black.  I have a pair of heeled Docs and they are a liiiiitttle too snug I'm wondering if the Hedy would be a better fit and more comfortable


Ok. When I get home


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Birthday present to myself.  I love satchels and l really liked the colors with the gold hardware on this one!


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Never paid harmony much attention until I saw her colorblock grey/peacock combo. Love it! DH bought it for me for our anniversary. Betweenbbirthday, PCE and anniversary I need to make some room in the "purse closet."


Well done, hubby! Happy anniversary and belated happy birthday!


----------



## carterazo

daniellainez67 said:


> been lusting after this parker for a while and my sweet husband bought it for me... he's the best!!! i'm in love!!! (with him and the bag hahaha) the colorblocking on this gal is insane!!! and don't get me started on the pebbled leather....the chain....the turnlock...ugh, perfection!!!!
> View attachment 4540882
> View attachment 4540879
> View attachment 4540880
> View attachment 4540881


Can your hubby talk to my hubby? Lol!
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

kat59 said:


> View attachment 4541509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this beautiful KF Troupe tote!
> She is stunning..pics can't show the dimension of the flowers..a work of art!


Truly gorgeous,  congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Birthday present to myself.  I love satchels and l really liked the colors with the gold hardware on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542855


Happy birthday! Great bag! What is this style called?


----------



## Iamminda

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Birthday present to myself.  I love satchels and l really liked the colors with the gold hardware on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542855



Lovely birthday bag — Happy Birthday.


----------



## holiday123

carterazo said:


> Well done, hubby! Happy anniversary and belated happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## moissydan98

carterazo said:


> Can your hubby talk to my hubby? Lol!
> Congrats and enjoy!


just keep asking his opinion on the things you like and maybe he'll get the hint  lol & thank you so much!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Never paid harmony much attention until I saw her colorblock grey/peacock combo. Love it! DH bought it for me for our anniversary. Betweenbbirthday, PCE and anniversary I need to make some room in the "purse closet."


How is the magnet on the Harmony? Is it strong enough?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> How is the magnet on the Harmony? Is it strong enough?


Its strong but I have 33


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> How is the magnet on the Harmony? Is it strong enough?


Not very strong at all on this one. Maybe 1/4 as strong as bedford. It does stay closed when I'm carrying and lines itself up well. I don't zip my bags so use this more like I would a rogue. Wallet in zip and phone and papers in slip compartments. Slip compartments are a lot roomier than rogue. I'm actually liking this bag a lot so far, but have just carried to and from the office so far.


----------



## Scully Piper

Harley77 said:


> KF Marleigh


WOW!!!  So vibrant!  I love it!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok. When I get home


Hurry lol  Trying to decide between those and these


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> Happy birthday! Great bag! What is this style called?


Thank you @carterazo!  It's the Lane satchel.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Iamminda said:


> Lovely birthday bag — Happy Birthday.


Thank you!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Of course I can never go to the store and just get sale stuff! The Troupe is the perfect fall bag.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Here’s my sale items! The belt is actually a men’s belt, it’s reversible with the black on the other side and my SA cut it to size in the store. I love it!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Not very strong at all on this one. Maybe 1/4 as strong as bedford. It does stay closed when I'm carrying and lines itself up well. I don't zip my bags so use this more like I would a rogue. Wallet in zip and phone and papers in slip compartments. Slip compartments are a lot roomier than rogue. I'm actually liking this bag a lot so far, but have just carried to and from the office so far.


Thanks for the info! I keep drooling over it. I love the tabby in the same colorway as well but the pic my SA sent me seems like the colors are more drab in comparison.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Thanks for the info! I keep drooling over it. I love the tabby in the same colorway as well but the pic my SA sent me seems like the colors are more drab in comparison.


The peacock is definitely more saturated on the suede. I had Charlie bucket in peacock on my list, but it didn't seem as vibrant in person compared to the stick photos either.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Never paid harmony much attention until I saw her colorblock grey/peacock combo. Love it! DH bought it for me for our anniversary. Betweenbbirthday, PCE and anniversary I need to make some room in the "purse closet."


Eeekkkk....couldn't stand drooling over your pics any longer! I had Nordstrom pricematch this bag and used my $500 gift card I've been sitting on for an eternity. I've totally copied you on 3 items in one day. Coach owes you an influencer fee!!!!


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> Eeekkkk....couldn't stand drooling over your pics any longer! I had Nordstrom pricematch this bag and used my $500 gift card I've been sitting on for an eternity. I've totally copied you on 3 items in one day. Coach owes you an influencer fee!!!!


Um so how many not hots should we prepare for?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Um so how many not hots should we prepare for?


Too many lol
Colorblock harmony, snake tea rose charm, snake strap, KF card case, and 2 FOS leopard bags are due to arrive tomorrow. Plus I still have the KF troupe tote on backorder from Bloomingdale's. Time to up my purging from my closets!!!!


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> Too many lol
> Colorblock harmony, snake tea rose charm, snake strap, KF card case, and 2 FOS leopard bags are due to arrive tomorrow. Plus I still have the KF troupe tote on backorder from Bloomingdale's. Time to up my purging from my closets!!!!


Wut.. all these after the 3 Marleighs? All hail to the new shopping queen! Congrats on all counts!! So exciting!!  But I might be doing this with bleach after all the not hots.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Eeekkkk....couldn't stand drooling over your pics any longer! I had Nordstrom pricematch this bag and used my $500 gift card I've been sitting on for an eternity. I've totally copied you on 3 items in one day. Coach owes you an influencer fee!!!!


You will not regret the Harmony. I can't believe how much I'm loving it. I am a grey/blue person though so that probably why


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Wut.. all these after the 3 Marleighs? All hail to the new shopping queen! Congrats on all counts!! So exciting!!  But I might be doing this with bleach after all the not hots.


I know, I've gone absolutely insane!!!! I will return 1 leopard bag though, maybe 2 depending on how they show up from FOS.


----------



## holiday123

Last reveal until those baby Willis 18's come out I promise. Here is regular size willis in grey/cornflower and of course the strap that seems to match everything looks great with it. This cornflower is a  bit different than my cornflower saddle, but I love it. Kind of a mix between cornflower and slate. It's a keeper


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> You will not regret the Harmony. I can't believe how much I'm loving it. I am a grey/blue person though so that probably why


I can't wait to get it!! Grey/blue fits right in with the majority of wardrobe.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Last reveal until those baby Willis 18's come out I promise. Here is regular size willis in grey/cornflower and of course the strap that seems to match everything looks great with it. This cornflower is a  bit different than my cornflower saddle, but I love it. Kind of a mix between cornflower and slate. It's a keeper


Girl! This colorblock wasn't even on my radar! Now excuse me while I go to the Coach website...lol


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Hurry lol  Trying to decide between those and these


These are cute! I don't know how I missed them.


----------



## Punkkitten

the Hedy boots are on my radar.  Planning on a trip to coach on friday to see if they have in store.
How are they?  Comfy?  They look amazing!!


Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4543646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my sale items! The belt is actually a men’s belt, it’s reversible with the black on the other side and my SA cut it to size in the store. I love it!


----------



## Alexa5

Harley77 said:


> Too many lol
> Colorblock harmony, snake tea rose charm, snake strap, KF card case, and 2 FOS leopard bags are due to arrive tomorrow. Plus I still have the KF troupe tote on backorder from Bloomingdale's. Time to up my purging from my closets!!!!


Girl, what are we going to do with you?  lol!  And house didn't factor in the Tabby, and some other things I know you have bought recently, lol!  I marvel at your ability to be able to buy so many bags, and what on earth you do with them all.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Alexa5 said:


> Girl, what are we going to do with you?  lol!  And house didn't factor in the Tabby, and some other things I know you have bought recently, lol!  I marvel at your ability to be able to buy so many bags, and what on earth you do with them all.


Hahaha I know! I've gone crazy lately! I did donate a bunch of bags/shoes/clothing this week to my church. A bunch of young single moms are about to leave the program with their kids and get their own apartments/schooling/jobs. It's a huge step for them after what they have been through so it felt nice to be able to help out some. 

I realllllly need to get back to the purging though and stop this craziness. I've fallen hard for the KF line and love looking at them on my shelves the same as the artwork hanging on my walls. At least they also serve a functional purpose compared to paintings lol. Now to just cross my fingers nothing comes out for the holidays that I love lol


----------



## Alexa5

Harley77 said:


> Hahaha I know! I've gone crazy lately! I did donate a bunch of bags/shoes/clothing this week to my church. A bunch of young single moms are about to leave the program with their kids and get their own apartments/schooling/jobs. It's a huge step for them after what they have been through so it felt nice to be able to help out some.
> 
> I realllllly need to get back to the purging though and stop this craziness. I've fallen hard for the KF line and love looking at them on my shelves the same as the artwork hanging on my walls. At least they also serve a functional purpose compared to paintings lol. Now to just cross my fingers nothing comes out for the holidays that I love lol


Good luck!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Hurry lol  Trying to decide between those and these


Oh snap. I gotta get these


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4543646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my sale items! The belt is actually a men’s belt, it’s reversible with the black on the other side and my SA cut it to size in the store. I love it!


My daughter just got those boots


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oh snap. I gotta get these


Well you're no help lol so I need both pairs? Winter is coming... 

Sizes appear super limited, but Bloomingdale's may price match the 30% if your size isn't available.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Luckly get this one


----------



## faintlymacabre

LOVEsersen said:


> Luckly get this one
> 
> View attachment 4544127



I'm so in love with this bag!!!  I fondle it every time I go into the store.  Too bad it's not just a big larger, like the other shoulder bags (Cooper shoulder, Dreamer shoulder).


----------



## keishapie1973

Got these from the fos...


----------



## Punkkitten

One (of a few) vintage Coach purchases I treated myself  to for my birthday
The Quincy
  Extra special because theblast part of the date code is my birthday.  919...which is today


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Punkkitten said:


> One (of a few) vintage Coach purchases I treated myself  to for my birthday
> The Quincy
> Extra special because theblast part of the date code is my birthday.  919...which is today


Nice! Happy Birthday to you!  We share a birthday!


----------



## Punkkitten

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Nice! Happy Birthday to you!  We share a birthday!



Happies to you too!!


----------



## MrsHinzo

Just got my new Parker in Color Block.

I’ve been on a 70’s style trip and this is my icing on the cake! The colors!!!!!


----------



## houseof999

MrsHinzo said:


> Just got my new Parker in Color Block.
> 
> I’ve been on a 70’s style trip and this is my icing on the cake! The colors!!!!!
> View attachment 4544580
> View attachment 4544581


Love the color combo! Wish they had a zip top satchel in that color combination! Parkers don't work for me.


----------



## Tygriss

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! Did you call me? Love this amazing sunshine color!!!



Psst! The sunshine 'tonal yellow' is back!!!


----------



## carterazo

Punkkitten said:


> One (of a few) vintage Coach purchases I treated myself  to for my birthday
> The Quincy
> Extra special because theblast part of the date code is my birthday.  919...which is today


Awesome find! Happy birthday!


----------



## tealocean

Punkkitten said:


> One (of a few) vintage Coach purchases I treated myself  to for my birthday
> The Quincy
> Extra special because theblast part of the date code is my birthday.  919...which is today


Happy birthday! That's a great green!


----------



## tealocean

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Nice! Happy Birthday to you!  We share a birthday!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scully Piper

Punkkitten said:


> One (of a few) vintage Coach purchases I treated myself  to for my birthday
> The Quincy
> Extra special because theblast part of the date code is my birthday.  919...which is today


Happy Birthday


----------



## Iluvhaute

Punkkitten said:


> the Hedy boots are on my radar.  Planning on a trip to coach on friday to see if they have in store.
> How are they?  Comfy?  They look amazing!!


They are comfy! They aren’t as high as you think due to the platform. Love them


----------



## Punkkitten

Ummmmm....fun was had today, peeps.  FUN WAS HAD.  The SA that assisted me today was a riot and Devon (the craftsman in the closest Coach store to me) is always so spot on.  He added some more flair to my Casino.

@Iluvhaute - I just rolled with it  I'm a boot fiend!
(I did size up so I could put an insole in them)


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Ummmmm....fun was had today, peeps.  FUN WAS HAD.  The SA that assisted me today was a riot and Devon (the craftsman in the closest Coach store to me) is always so spot on.  He added some more flair to my Casino.
> 
> @Iluvhaute - I just rolled with it  I'm a boot fiend!
> (I did size up so I could put an insole in them)


Love! You in Philly suburbs? Devon is at my local store...he's done just about all of my customization. A doll to work with!


----------



## Punkkitten

@Teagaggle If your ears were ringing we were talking about you!!   I'm about an hour away from King of Prussia in Lancaster.  
I think I mentioned a bag and he immediately pulled out his phone and goes "oh this one! And I did this and this for her too!" I also mentioned how I not so secretly drool over your custom Cassie.
He remembered me from this summer when he customized my Parker 16 backpack for me.  Such a great guy and i can tell he enjoys his craft.  He let me sit and watch while he worked on my Casino today and we chatted about customization.  It loaded me up with ideas to customize some of the vintage pieces I've been acquiring. 
Also as a heads up the were *just* unpacking the duffle and Willis reissues.  Those duffles were gorgeous.  The Willis was lovely too but a *little* too large.  I will downsize my wallet to fit in my bag


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> @Teagaggle If your ears were ringing we were talking about you!!   I'm about an hour away from King of Prussia in Lancaster.
> I think I mentioned a bag and he immediately pulled out his phone and goes "oh this one! And I did this and this for her too!" I also mentioned how I not so secretly drool over your custom Cassie.
> He remembered me from this summer when he customized my Parker 16 backpack for me.  Such a great guy and i can tell he enjoys his craft.  He let me sit and watch while he worked on my Casino today and we chatted about customization.  It loaded me up with ideas to customize some of the vintage pieces I've been acquiring.
> Also as a heads up the were *just* unpacking the duffle and Willis reissues.  Those duffles were gorgeous.  The Willis was lovely too but a *little* too large.  I will downsize my wallet to fit in my bag


That's awesome. He's a gem & a perfectionist! Its always a pleasure working with him! Love the bling on your bag...and the boots...gorg! Enjoy! Maybe we'll meet up there someday!


----------



## Punkkitten

I have heard there may be a customization event next month.. 
They said details TBA... but always game.they have SO MANY more options to do fun things than they do online!!


Teagaggle said:


> That's awesome. He's a gem & a perfectionist! Its always a pleasure working with him! Love the bling on your bag...and the boots...gorg! Enjoy! Maybe we'll meet up there someday!


----------



## Greenone

Got this all gray rogue for only $242 from Nordstrom rack. I’m in love.  What I like best is this one is all gray.  My gray suede 36 has python and oxblood.


----------



## Nana61256

Coach Marleigh.  Love!


----------



## Wendyann7

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4545508
> Coach Marleigh.  Love!


love the color block!  I ordered the black!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I found  my perfect little bag for travel that  fits the most important things like cash, cards, passport and my phone. Plus I can just throw it in my bigger travel bag and I 'm falling in love with coach canvas  and it was 20% off.


----------



## Nana61256

Wendyann7 said:


> love the color block!  I ordered the black!


I hope you love your new bag!   I love mine.  I thought about the black one as also gorgeous.  But, I have been wanting an Olive Green bag for ages.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tygriss said:


> Psst! The sunshine 'tonal yellow' is back!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I found  my perfect little bag for travel that  fits the most important things like cash, cards, passport and my phone. Plus I can just throw it in my bigger travel bag and I 'm falling in love with coach canvas  and it was 20% off.
> View attachment 4545513
> View attachment 4545514


Nice! That insert is soooooo nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsHinzo said:


> Just got my new Parker in Color Block.
> 
> I’ve been on a 70’s style trip and this is my icing on the cake! The colors!!!!!
> View attachment 4544580
> View attachment 4544581


LOVE!!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! That insert is soooooo nice!



Thank you @Sunshine mama , it's very nice and so useful too


----------



## Wendyann7

Nana61256 said:


> I hope you love your new bag!   I love mine.  I thought about the black one as also gorgeous.  But, I have been wanting an Olive Green bag for ages.


Thanks!  I hope so too but somewhat regretting not getting the color block.  It’s really special, enjoy!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Punkkitten said:


> Ummmmm....fun was had today, peeps.  FUN WAS HAD.  The SA that assisted me today was a riot and Devon (the craftsman in the closest Coach store to me) is always so spot on.  He added some more flair to my Casino.
> 
> @Iluvhaute - I just rolled with it  I'm a boot fiend!
> (I did size up so I could put an insole in them)




Awesome haul! I’m a coach boot fanatic. I have several pairs. I’m thinking of getting Hedy in the green, but I think I’ll wait a while just to be sure I love them. It will be a while before I can wear them, is going to be 82 here today! Congrats


----------



## Punkkitten

It's supposed to be in the 80s here too - for the next several days actually.  It does not and will not stop me from wearing them out to dinner with my family tonight.   I wear boots and booties year round at least to the mid 80s 
They are my footwear of choice!  And the way I look at it those will work with anything - Jean's checked trousers, a cute dress (to toughen it up)
  I do live up to my username/monkier



Iluvhaute said:


> Awesome haul! I’m a coach boot fanatic. I have several pairs. I’m thinking of getting Hedy in the green, but I think I’ll wait a while just to be sure I love them. It will be a while before I can wear them, is going to be 82 here today! Congrats


----------



## barskin

Just bought a Serra in Oxblood with Beechwood and a blush color leather interior and snakeskin details. Just 30% off - I should have waited for a 50% off sale, but when do I ever do what I should do?


----------



## keishapie1973

Just picked up Darla....


----------



## MrsHinzo

barskin said:


> Just bought a Serra in Oxblood with Beechwood and a blush color leather interior and snakeskin details. Just 30% off - I should have waited for a 50% off sale, but when do I ever do what I should do?
> View attachment 4545825
> View attachment 4545826
> View attachment 4545827
> View attachment 4545828



Wow, now I want this too. I love snakeskin detailing.


----------



## SEWDimples

MrsHinzo said:


> Wow, now I want this too. I love snakeskin detailing.


Me too!


----------



## gr8onteej

I my Rider❣️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4546080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I my Rider❣️


Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few found order goodies


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few found order goodies


Are these all for you or gifts for others as well?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Are these all for you or gifts for others as well?


Got for friends


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Got for friends


Nice! I so wish Coach made a 25 sized of that red patchwork rogue with the red leopard sides! That's my favorite Rogue that I'll never buy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Nice! I so wish Coach made a 25 sized of that red patchwork rogue with the red leopard sides! That's my favorite Rogue that I'll never buy!


Its beautiful


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few found order goodies


what in the world are you going to do with that little dinky? haha great job!


----------



## wintotty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Got for friends


I really wanted that dinky 17, couldn’t find it anywhere. You are lucky!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins


Yes!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> what in the world are you going to do with that little dinky? haha great job!


Not for me. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

wintotty said:


> I really wanted that dinky 17, couldn’t find it anywhere. You are lucky!


Dinky 19.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few found order goodies


Great haul. Twins on the Dinky. I love the color.


----------



## PinkKelly

My new Coach Marleigh with charms on both sides. I added the second Kaffe Fassett charm. Love this colorful bag!


----------



## dooneybaby

I just ordered these Coach snakeskin boots, and with the code FALL19, they were 30% off:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just got these a few days ago, but it's too late in the year to wear them:


----------



## barskin

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few found order goodies


A few? Let's see, there's a Dreamer and a Bandit, 4 Rogues. 3 Masons. 2 Coopers and a Dinky. That's the Haul of Hauls!


----------



## princess69

keishapie1973 said:


> Just picked up Darla....


Twins!  Where did you get the 'C' fob?


----------



## valxim123

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 4546320
> View attachment 4546321
> View attachment 4546322
> View attachment 4546318
> View attachment 4546319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Coach Marleigh with charms on both sides. I added the second Kaffe Fassett charm. Love this colorful bag!


This is one of the most stunning bags i have seen from coach, just beautiful  my fave style is the Rogue but im really falling in love with the Marleigh, i might have to buy it at the end of the year


----------



## Lee22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few found order goodies


Wowza! Do you know if there many army green rogue’s left? Been trying to get that one but quantity was always ZERO


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few found order goodies


Amazing!! When I was at the Aurora OH outlet yesterday they said they are no longer allowed to do found orders!  Coach is the strangest company ever!


----------



## Lee22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Amazing!! When I was at the Aurora OH outlet yesterday they said they are no longer allowed to do found orders!  Coach is the strangest company ever!


So here is what’s funny, after reading your post I had to call an outlet near me and the SA said they do found orders as long as it is an item they sold in the store but I can bet that if I call tomorrow and get a another SA the answer will be different. Oh well what the .....


----------



## Bagmedic

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4546080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I my Rider❣️


Love it with the strap!


----------



## gr8onteej

Bagmedic said:


> Love it with the strap!


Thank you


----------



## Scully Piper

This beauty showed up on the 19th and she's perfect! @branbran1984 found her for me and with a discount. Thanks again  @branbran1984.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

barskin said:


> A few? Let's see, there's a Dreamer and a Bandit, 4 Rogues. 3 Masons. 2 Coopers and a Dinky. That's the Haul of Hauls!


Lololol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lee22 said:


> Wowza! Do you know if there many army green rogue’s left? Been trying to get that one but quantity was always ZERO


I think so


----------



## lilac28

Was in Niagara Falls this weekend and picked this up at the outlet for 60%+20% off. White car rogue with the American Falls in background . I love my black car rogue but on the fence now on the white as I am worried about colour transfer .


----------



## lilac28




----------



## CoachMaven

lilac28 said:


> Was in Niagara Falls this weekend and picked this up at the outlet for 60%+20% off. White car rogue with the American Falls in background . I love my black car rogue but on the fence now on the white as I am worried about colour transfer .


Get some Colonil spray, and use it on the bag to prevent color transfer. I have several white bags and it helps tremendously.


----------



## faintlymacabre

My only purchase from the sale: Dreamer Shoulder in Saddle!


----------



## pursesandoxies

faintlymacabre said:


> My only purchase from the sale: Dreamer Shoulder in Saddle!
> 
> View attachment 4548397


It's such a gorgeous bag and I LOVED the color! I was a little sad sending it back, I wanted to love it so much!  The middle zip divider drove me nuts lol. Trying to finagle stuff just so I could close it lol.  I couldn't carry as much as my Cassie.


----------



## faintlymacabre

pursesandoxies said:


> It's such a gorgeous bag and I LOVED the color! I was a little sad sending it back, I wanted to love it so much!  The middle zip divider drove me nuts lol. Trying to finagle stuff just so I could close it lol.  I couldn't carry as much as my Cassie.



Yeah, I can already tell it's not going to be as easy to use as my Cooper Shoulder, which just has a large compartment instead of the divided one.  But it's just tooooo beautiful!  The size is also perfect, unlike the Troupe one that I'm in love with aesthetically...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> The peacock is definitely more saturated on the suede. I had Charlie bucket in peacock on my list, but it didn't seem as vibrant in person compared to the stick photos either.


My harmony arrived today, back side is full of very deep veining and dry feeling compared to front. Does yours have any severe veining? Considering ordering a 2nd.


----------



## Alexa5

Harley77 said:


> My harmony arrived today, back side is full of very deep veining and dry feeling compared to front. Does yours have any severe veining? Considering ordering a 2nd.


This is your opportunity to return and not re-buy!  lol


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> My harmony arrived today, back side is full of very deep veining and dry feeling compared to front. Does yours have any severe veining? Considering ordering a 2nd.


Hmmm maybe - there's something there but I didn't really notice it and I'm on week 2 carrying it. I did notice a few bulges that came with it, but assumed with use those would soften. Here's what the back of mine looks like. The SA did condition it before she gave it to me and this was the 2nd she grabbed because the first had a weird mark towards the top.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Alexa5 said:


> This is your opportunity to return and not re-buy!  lol


But it's so beautiful otherwise!! It is like a really luxe feeling Edie. I'm returning the leopard edie now because harmony blows it away. Plus Nordstrom refunded the price adjustment to my credit card vs giftcard I paid with. Feels like they are paying me to keep it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Via outlet. Love love love


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Hmmm maybe - there's something there but I didn't really notice it and I'm on week 2 carrying it. I did notice a few bulges that came with it, but assumed with use those would soften. Here's what the back of mine looks like. The SA did condition it before she gave it to me and this was the 2nd she grabbed because the first had a weird mark towards the top.


Yeah, that is how the back of mine looks. Front looks good though so curious if a 2nd one would likely be worse.


----------



## Alexa5

Harley77 said:


> But it's so beautiful otherwise!! It is like a really luxe feeling Edie. I'm returning the leopard edie now because harmony blows it away. Plus Nordstrom refunded the price adjustment to my credit card vs giftcard I paid with. Feels like they are paying me to keep it


You keep telling yourself that!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Alexa5 said:


> You keep telling yourself that!



I'm working on purging more rogues. My goal is 2 30s and 2 25s to get rid of. As long as I'm getting rid of more than I'm buying its progress for me right? Lol


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> I'm working on purging more rogues. My goal is 2 30s and 2 25s to get rid of. As long as I'm getting rid of more than I'm buying its progress for me right? Lol


Which 25s are on the chopping block?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Which 25s are on the chopping block?


I have black cherries, turquoise rivets, and blue sequins in the "maybe" pile.


----------



## Lee22

I also have the 25 Beechwood/Black Copper I bought this summer on the chopping block (only wore twice)....


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Yeah, that is how the back of mine looks. Front looks good though so curious if a 2nd one would likely be worse.


It might be, it's always a gamble with Coach. I ordered a bag from D today (and another strap ) and the bag had 2 small scratches on the side beneath the hangtag she didn't like so was going to order another from JAX, but I told her I'd rather that one that was good otherwise than take the risk.
Do you love the Harmony? I just love the color combo and the suede sides!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I have black cherries, turquoise rivets, and blue sequins in the "maybe" pile.


I have turquoise rivets on the chopping block too. I have 6 of the 25 size and want to purge at least one maybe 2 since I only acquired them because of SAS and FOMO.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> It might be, it's always a gamble with Coach. I ordered a bag from D today (and another strap ) and the bag had 2 small scratches on the side beneath the hangtag she didn't like so was going to order another from JAX, but I told her I'd rather that one that was good otherwise than take the risk.
> Do you love the Harmony? I just love the color combo and the suede sides!


Something minor as a small hidden scratch is no biggie, I would have done the same!
LOVE harmony, peacock suede is so much prettier than the mineral suede on my star rivets edie.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I have turquoise rivets on the chopping block too. I have 6 of the 25 size and want to purge at least one maybe 2 since I only acquired them because of SAS and FOMO.


I have black cherries, turquoise rivets, blue sequins, Disney dark fairytale green, purple, pink/black studded tea rose, and metallic graphite Crystal tea rose. My goal is to eventually get rid of 3 or 4. Baby steps for now lol


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> I have black cherries, turquoise rivets, blue sequins, Disney dark fairytale green, purple, pink/black studded tea rose, and metallic graphite Crystal tea rose. My goal is to eventually get rid of 3 or 4. Baby steps for now lol


Baby steps for sure! I have beatnik 25 in the auction pile. Debating my olive regular. I've bought and sold that sucker several times but it still sits in my closet without being used. I just don't grab for it!


----------



## Teagaggle

Here is a reveal of the Tabitha Simmons Moto boot. I got them in a size 6, which seemed about normal for Coach boots. I typically wear a 6-1/2 in all other shoes.
Visually, they are super cute. I love the interior, even though I'm the only one who would see it, and the detailing is nice. That said, they are super super stiff and clunky. I was disappointed that a boot like this doesn't have more of a chunky tread on the bottom or at least some tread. I tried them on without socks so the comfort level could definitely improve, but for this price point, I will wait and see if I can get them at 50% off. I actually was waiting to return a pair of Pikolinos boots in a very similar style that I had gotten during the Nordstrom sale recently and those I much prefer and they're half the price if not more. Anywho, here are some photos.


----------



## Teagaggle

Colorblock Courier that I plan to pair with the snakeskin strap. 
My first Courier...love that the back exterior slip pocket is not a zip like the previous Rodarte version. All leather lined in burgundy.
The tab doesn't bother me like I thought it might. I'm going to pretend it's an elephant...lol...ha!


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Colorblock Courier that I plan to pair with the snakeskin strap.
> My first Courier...love that the back exterior slip pocket is not a zip like the previous Rodarte version. All leather lined in burgundy.
> The tab doesn't bother me like I thought it might. I'm going to pretend it's an elephant...lol...ha!
> View attachment 4548776
> View attachment 4548777


It looks great with the snake strap!!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I have black cherries, turquoise rivets, blue sequins, Disney dark fairytale green, purple, pink/black studded tea rose, and metallic graphite Crystal tea rose. My goal is to eventually get rid of 3 or 4. Baby steps for now lol





Teagaggle said:


> Baby steps for sure! I have beatnik 25 in the auction pile. Debating my olive regular. I've bought and sold that sucker several times but it still sits in my closet without being used. I just don't grab for it!


Yes, baby steps! 
I have dark olive w/rivets, heather gray w/rivets, dark turquoise w/rivets, DF purple, peanutbutter quilted w/rivets and black.  All these bags w/rivets, but all the rivets are different. I know I should keep a classic, but black is always just so blah to me.  DT rivets is definitely on the chopping block, not sure about which other. Black is NWT, peanutbutter rivets is NWT, grey rivets is NWT (and in the regular size 1941 red is NWT.) I just haven't reached for any of these bags, but don't know if I want to give them up either...


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Colorblock Courier that I plan to pair with the snakeskin strap.
> My first Courier...love that the back exterior slip pocket is not a zip like the previous Rodarte version. All leather lined in burgundy.
> The tab doesn't bother me like I thought it might. I'm going to pretend it's an elephant...lol...ha!
> View attachment 4548776
> View attachment 4548777


Isn't that the best strap? It seems to match everything!

I'll pretend it's an elephant too, much better visual lol


----------



## Mistyfang

Teagaggle said:


> Here is a reveal of the Tabitha Simmons Moto boot. I got them in a size 6, which seemed about normal for Coach boots. I typically wear a 6-1/2 in all other shoes.
> Visually, they are super cute. I love the interior, even though I'm the only one who would see it, and the detailing is nice. That said, they are super super stiff and clunky. I was disappointed that a boot like this doesn't have more of a chunky tread on the bottom or at least some tread. I tried them on without socks so the comfort level could definitely improve, but for this price point, I will wait and see if I can get them at 50% off. I actually was waiting to return a pair of Pikolinos boots in a very similar style that I had gotten during the Nordstrom sale recently and those I much prefer and they're half the price if not more. Anywho, here are some photos.
> View attachment 4548771
> View attachment 4548772
> View attachment 4548773


Thanks for sharing. Good to know.


----------



## carterazo

Harley77 said:


> I have black cherries, turquoise rivets, blue sequins, Disney dark fairytale green, purple, pink/black studded tea rose, and metallic graphite Crystal tea rose. My goal is to eventually get rid of 3 or 4. Baby steps for now lol



You'd get rid of the purple one?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

carterazo said:


> You'd get rid of the purple one?


No, not purple!!!! That one is safe!!


----------



## muchstuff

faintlymacabre said:


> My only purchase from the sale: Dreamer Shoulder in Saddle!
> 
> View attachment 4548397


Very pretty. Saddle seems to look different on every bag I've seen!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> Here is a reveal of the Tabitha Simmons Moto boot. I got them in a size 6, which seemed about normal for Coach boots. I typically wear a 6-1/2 in all other shoes.
> Visually, they are super cute. I love the interior, even though I'm the only one who would see it, and the detailing is nice. That said, they are super super stiff and clunky. I was disappointed that a boot like this doesn't have more of a chunky tread on the bottom or at least some tread. I tried them on without socks so the comfort level could definitely improve, but for this price point, I will wait and see if I can get them at 50% off. I actually was waiting to return a pair of Pikolinos boots in a very similar style that I had gotten during the Nordstrom sale recently and those I much prefer and they're half the price if not more. Anywho, here are some photos.
> View attachment 4548771
> View attachment 4548772
> View attachment 4548773


They are cool looking!


----------



## muchstuff

Teagaggle said:


> Here is a reveal of the Tabitha Simmons Moto boot. I got them in a size 6, which seemed about normal for Coach boots. I typically wear a 6-1/2 in all other shoes.
> Visually, they are super cute. I love the interior, even though I'm the only one who would see it, and the detailing is nice. That said, they are super super stiff and clunky. I was disappointed that a boot like this doesn't have more of a chunky tread on the bottom or at least some tread. I tried them on without socks so the comfort level could definitely improve, but for this price point, I will wait and see if I can get them at 50% off. I actually was waiting to return a pair of Pikolinos boots in a very similar style that I had gotten during the Nordstrom sale recently and those I much prefer and they're half the price if not more. Anywho, here are some photos.
> View attachment 4548771
> View attachment 4548772
> View attachment 4548773


Super cute indeed, but if they're not comfy...


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> Colorblock Courier that I plan to pair with the snakeskin strap.
> My first Courier...love that the back exterior slip pocket is not a zip like the previous Rodarte version. All leather lined in burgundy.
> The tab doesn't bother me like I thought it might. I'm going to pretend it's an elephant...lol...ha!
> View attachment 4548776
> View attachment 4548777


Cool elephant!!! I’m tempted by the saddle of course ... me and my browns. Did you have to order or buy from store? I received email they would be in stores now.


----------



## Teagaggle

shillinggirl88 said:


> Cool elephant!!! I’m tempted by the saddle of course ... me and my browns. Did you have to order or buy from store? I received email they would be in stores now.


Hi! My local store indicated that they would NOT be getting the Courier or the Trail bag, only the Duffles & some of the Willis'. That said, I had ordered online, which is something I usually do when I'm unsure if I'll like. Check it out!


----------



## Teagaggle

Last reveal (I think). I saw this men's bag during the fall fashion show & was intrigued (see screenshot below). It was limited in production & was a pain to get. Ordered & had it canceled twice. Finally got it today. It's the Beat Bag 26 from the men's line. It is a 1941 piece & comes with a leather adjustable strap. If I keep it, I'll use the rivet strap I got from an FOS a few months back (pictured). I may also see about adding some rivets or customization to the front (if I keep it).
I'll do a mod shot later when I'm dressed for the day.


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Last reveal (I think). I saw this men's bag during the fall fashion show & was intrigued (see screenshot below). It was limited in production & was a pain to get. Ordered & had it canceled twice. Finally got it today. It's the Beat Bag 26 from the men's line. It is a 1941 piece & comes with a leather adjustable strap. If I keep it, I'll use the rivet strap I got from an FOS a few months back (pictured). I may also see about adding some rivets or customization to the front (if I keep it).
> I'll do a mod shot later when I'm dressed for the day.
> View attachment 4549455
> 
> View attachment 4549456
> View attachment 4549457
> View attachment 4549458
> View attachment 4549459



It has a very Alexander Wang vibe with the pebbled leather.  What an amazing score due to your eagle eyes!


----------



## Punkkitten

Quick and dirty little unboxing of a new to me Murphy (British tan) and Regina (along with the Quincy I scored last week)
The crocodile pieces are embossed leather I want to use to customize 
[I was inspired last week at Coach Create]


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> It has a very Alexander Wang vibe with the pebbled leather.  What an amazing score due to your eagle eyes!


Thanks!  To be honest,  I didn't even know it was the same bag till my SA reminded me. It's quite large...not sure I need this much bag. Debating.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Last reveal (I think). I saw this men's bag during the fall fashion show & was intrigued (see screenshot below). It was limited in production & was a pain to get. Ordered & had it canceled twice. Finally got it today. It's the Beat Bag 26 from the men's line. It is a 1941 piece & comes with a leather adjustable strap. If I keep it, I'll use the rivet strap I got from an FOS a few months back (pictured). I may also see about adding some rivets or customization to the front (if I keep it).
> I'll do a mod shot later when I'm dressed for the day.
> View attachment 4549455
> View attachment 4549456
> View attachment 4549457
> View attachment 4549458
> View attachment 4549459


That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Punkkitten said:


> Quick and dirty little unboxing of a new to me Murphy (British tan) and Regina (along with the Quincy I scored last week)
> The crocodile pieces are embossed leather I want to use to customize
> [I was inspired last week at Coach Create]


Red Regina!!  Nice photo, too!


----------



## Punkkitten

LaVisioneer said:


> Red Regina!!  Nice photo, too!



Thank you!  She needs a serious bath and has a few pen marks on her.  So she looks a bit more instagram filtered on here than in real life.  Still smitten though!


----------



## Teagaggle

Teagaggle said:


> Last reveal (I think). I saw this men's bag during the fall fashion show & was intrigued (see screenshot below). It was limited in production & was a pain to get. Ordered & had it canceled twice. Finally got it today. It's the Beat Bag 26 from the men's line. It is a 1941 piece & comes with a leather adjustable strap. If I keep it, I'll use the rivet strap I got from an FOS a few months back (pictured). I may also see about adding some rivets or customization to the front (if I keep it).
> I'll do a mod shot later when I'm dressed for the day.
> View attachment 4549455
> View attachment 4549456
> View attachment 4549457
> View attachment 4549458
> View attachment 4549459


Here are a few mod shots. I actually like it more with the strap it came with rather than the rivet strap (last photo).
Still debating. It's very boxy (which you can't tell head on) & although it was discount eligible,  it's still $400+ so something to ponder.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Price aside, I like it on you. Is there snakeskin around the sides? 

Maybe you could wear it more as a shoulder bag like in the last photo? I find larger bags are always hard to wear crossbody cause they look bulky. 




Teagaggle said:


> Here are a few mod shots. I actually like it more with the strap it came with rather than the rivet strap (last photo).
> Still debating. It's very boxy (which you can't tell head on) & although it was discount eligible,  it's still $400+ so something to ponder.
> View attachment 4549596
> View attachment 4549597
> View attachment 4549598


----------



## Teagaggle

LaVisioneer said:


> Price aside, I like it on you. Is there snakeskin around the sides?
> 
> Maybe you could wear it more as a shoulder bag like in the last photo? I find larger bags are always hard to wear crossbody cause they look bulky.


Thank you! No snake. The sides & bottom are just heavily pebbled. 
I gotta take the stuffing out & see with my stuff in it. I've tried men's bags before and always underestimate the size when I see photos.


----------



## SeattleGal93

Hi all! I haven’t posted in this thread in quite a while. But, just wanted to share my excitement for my new bag! I haven’t purchased anything from Coach in a while but when I saw this I had to have it. I should have her by Friday! ♥️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sooooo cute


----------



## Nancy in VA

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sooooo cute


Love this one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nancy in VA said:


> Love this one!


Sooo cute. Found order


----------



## tealocean

Punkkitten said:


> Quick and dirty little unboxing of a new to me Murphy (British tan) and Regina (along with the Quincy I scored last week)
> The crocodile pieces are embossed leather I want to use to customize
> [I was inspired last week at Coach Create]


Beautiful red and green! I love the red Regina!


----------



## Ireiki4u

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi all! I haven’t posted in this thread in quite a while. But, just wanted to share my excitement for my new bag! I haven’t purchased anything from Coach in a while but when I saw this I had to have it. I should have her by Friday! ♥️


Please post photos, curious how this red looks?


----------



## SeattleGal93

Ireiki4u said:


> Please post photos, curious how this red looks?



I will! Just got the shipping notification, I’ll post pics when I get her tomorrow


----------



## Caspin22

NWT Legacy Large Leather Perforated Wristlet in Robin/Chalk. I had so many of these and regret selling most of them but I never had this color. Crazy price on eBay I couldn’t pass up!!


----------



## couchette

Teagaggle said:


> Here is a reveal of the Tabitha Simmons Moto boot. I got them in a size 6, which seemed about normal for Coach boots. I typically wear a 6-1/2 in all other shoes.
> Visually, they are super cute. I love the interior, even though I'm the only one who would see it, and the detailing is nice. That said, they are super super stiff and clunky. I was disappointed that a boot like this doesn't have more of a chunky tread on the bottom or at least some tread. I tried them on without socks so the comfort level could definitely improve, but for this price point, I will wait and see if I can get them at 50% off. I actually was waiting to return a pair of Pikolinos boots in a very similar style that I had gotten during the Nordstrom sale recently and those I much prefer and they're half the price if not more. Anywho, here are some photos.
> View attachment 4548771
> View attachment 4548772
> View attachment 4548773


Those look so adorable on you! I have been disappointed with Coach boots lately. I bought a pair of the short Moto boots that only wore a few times, felt chunky and like I was wearing a ton o bricks lol. I do get a lot of compliments on them though!


----------



## Teagaggle

couchette said:


> Those look so adorable on you! I have been disappointed with Coach boots lately. I bought a pair of the short Moto boots that only wore a few times, felt chunky and like I was wearing a ton o bricks lol. I do get a lot of compliments on them though!


Thank you! Sadly, they just weren't comfortable enough for me to justify keeping. I have the boots that you have but in Black. They are clunky and heavy when you pick them up but man they're comfortable when your wearing was a nice chunky sock. The recent batch of Coach boots have had a little too much flair for me.


----------



## inkfade

My new to me Coach nomad crossbody in dark denim; also my first ever blue bag. I've been on the lookout for this color for a long time and it's in great condition! It looks so good with my Marc Jacobs warning strap, too. I'm in love! 




I think my Nomad collection is complete now, as I have purple, brown, dark red, and now dark blue. I'm not too interested in any of the other colors the smaller Nomad came in (hardware color is also a factor in whether I liked them or not), so this should be it for my Nomads. I feel a bit closer to purse peace now haha.


----------



## holiday123

Kat crossbody in oxblood. It's really really light! Maybe because I'm used to 1941 leathers, but I'm going to have a lot of fun with this color and my novelty straps. And it has a back pocket!


----------



## lilac28

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sooooo cute


This is an incredible find!!


----------



## zinacef

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sooooo cute


Hey there!  Thank you for posting this, my HG of HG, I got the last white one in the system few years back. I would like to try to do FO and see if they can help me this time. Can you pls post the style #.  Thanks! Hopefully they’ll entertain me this time.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

zinacef said:


> Hey there!  Thank you for posting this, my HG of HG, I got the last white one in the system few years back. I would like to try to do FO and see if they can help me this time. Can you pls post the style #.  Thanks! Hopefully they’ll entertain me this time.


I ordered a white one too. 
58154


----------



## SeattleGal93

She has arrived! I never thought that I would love a red bag, I’ve always bought neutral bags. I love it! It’s the Parker with quilting and rivets in red apple ♥️ It looks tomato red here but it’s much richer in person!


----------



## JStHilaire33

holiday123 said:


> PCE purchases arrived. OMG this Ellie is gorgeous!!


My Ellie arrived from Neiman Marcus....I think it is pretty but I am soooo nervous about the scratching of the leather....the was already a small scratch on the black portion of the leather and almost a veining of the leather on the front flap....is that normal...I will post pictures too...brb


----------



## JStHilaire33

JStHilaire33 said:


> My Ellie arrived from Neiman Marcus....I think it is pretty but I am soooo nervous about the scratching of the leather....the was already a small scratch on the black portion of the leather and almost a veining of the leather on the front flap....is that normal...I will post pictures too...brb


----------



## holiday123

JStHilaire33 said:


> My Ellie arrived from Neiman Marcus....I think it is pretty but I am soooo nervous about the scratching of the leather....the was already a small scratch on the black portion of the leather and almost a veining of the leather on the front flap....is that normal...I will post pictures too...brb


I think yes it's normal. Some like veins others don't so you could always exchange for a different one. Mine doesn't have any, but did come with scratches on 2 rivets and a mark on the back. The other scratches on the leather will happen, but I just rub some leather cpr or blackrocks on it and the go away. I've used it the last 2 weekends and day 1 I was nervous, but it seems to be holding up just fine.


----------



## mukulb

It was really good............ohoooooo


----------



## Iluvhaute

Simple and elegant. I love this bag.


----------



## DooneyDamour

To the ladies who bought the Ellie Crossbody, does your magnetic closure have a lip or raised place on it? I don't know how to explain it. I've never had a Coach bag with a magnetic closure so I didn't know if that's normal or a defect. I'll attempt to post a pic. It's at the top of the magnet.


----------



## Punkkitten

Iluvhaute said:


> Simple and elegant. I love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551183



G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S!!


----------



## Winterfell5

DooneyDamour said:


> To the ladies who bought the Ellie Crossbody, does your magnetic closure have a lip or raised place on it? I don't know how to explain it. I've never had a Coach bag with a magnetic closure so I didn't know if that's normal or a defect. I'll attempt to post a pic. It's at the top of the magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551324
> View attachment 4551324


This looks like a defect to me and is definitely not normal.  You should exchange this bag for another one.


----------



## JStHilaire33

holiday123 said:


> I think yes it's normal. Some like veins others don't so you could always exchange for a different one. Mine doesn't have any, but did come with scratches on 2 rivets and a mark on the back. The other scratches on the leather will happen, but I just rub some leather cpr or blackrocks on it and the go away. I've used it the last 2 weekends and day 1 I was nervous, but it seems to be holding up just fine.


Thank you!! Going to grab some of the leather cpr.


----------



## JStHilaire33

DooneyDamour said:


> To the ladies who bought the Ellie Crossbody, does your magnetic closure have a lip or raised place on it? I don't know how to explain it. I've never had a Coach bag with a magnetic closure so I didn't know if that's normal or a defect. I'll attempt to post a pic. It's at the top of the magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551324
> View attachment 4551324


I boxed mine back up and asked for a new on via Neimans I didn't notice.


----------



## DooneyDamour

Winterfell5 said:


> This looks like a defect to me and is definitely not normal.  You should exchange this bag for another one.



I kinda thought so too! Thanks for your response!  I think I will contact the store!


----------



## DooneyDamour

JStHilaire33 said:


> I boxed mine back up and asked for a new on via Neimans I didn't notice.



Thanks for your response!   I'm sending mine back as well.


----------



## LaVisioneer

DooneyDamour said:


> To the ladies who bought the Ellie Crossbody, does your magnetic closure have a lip or raised place on it? I don't know how to explain it. I've never had a Coach bag with a magnetic closure so I didn't know if that's normal or a defect. I'll attempt to post a pic. It's at the top of the magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551324
> View attachment 4551324



What does the bottom half look like? Do you mean the raised lip around the edge? Or the small spot in the raised part in the middle? I'm asking because I have seen magnetic closures like that before, minus the small circle in the middle. It might be how they attach the magnetic part and they solder it shut? 

Here's an example of what I mean (from another brand). It has a raised lip on the edge and a screw in the middle for attaching the closure to the bag. It's raised in the middle to help secure it to the bottom which has a hole.


----------



## inkfade

DooneyDamour said:


> To the ladies who bought the Ellie Crossbody, does your magnetic closure have a lip or raised place on it? I don't know how to explain it. I've never had a Coach bag with a magnetic closure so I didn't know if that's normal or a defect. I'll attempt to post a pic. It's at the top of the magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551324
> View attachment 4551324



I've seen that raised lip on plenty of other bags with magnetic closures like that. I think it's there to keep it from slipping off if the bag is overstuffed, since the lip will kind of hold it in place.


----------



## holiday123

DooneyDamour said:


> To the ladies who bought the Ellie Crossbody, does your magnetic closure have a lip or raised place on it? I don't know how to explain it. I've never had a Coach bag with a magnetic closure so I didn't know if that's normal or a defect. I'll attempt to post a pic. It's at the top of the magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551324
> View attachment 4551324


Mine has this, perfectly normal. It actually makes it easier to close because all you need to do is get the magnet near the bottom part and kind of push down and up (if that makes sense) and it finds the closure. A lot easier than some of the other flap w/magnetic closure bags where you have to manually line up the closure each time.


----------



## DooneyDamour

LaVisioneer said:


> What does the bottom half look like? Do you mean the raised lip around the edge? Or the small spot in the raised part in the middle? I'm asking because I have seen magnetic closures like that before, minus the small circle in the middle. It might be how they attach the magnetic part and they solder it shut?
> 
> Here's an example of what I mean (from another brand). It has a raised lip on the edge and a screw in the middle for attaching the closure to the bag. It's raised in the middle to help secure it to the bottom which has a hole.
> View attachment 4551513



Yes the raised lip around the edge on your bag. The pic you showed looks exactly like mine.  I'm glad that's normal then.  Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## DooneyDamour

Thank you all for your help and your responses!  You're all awesome! As I said I have Coach bags but all are zippered or turnlock closures. This is my first magnetic closure bag. I usually don't like magnetic closures on bags but I loved this bag so much and had to get it!  So when I saw that I was upset and thought I'd have to send it back. Yall have made me happy and excited again with my bag!!!


----------



## momtok

DooneyDamour said:


> Yes the raised lip around the edge on your bag. The pic you showed looks exactly like mine.  I'm glad that's normal then.  Thank you for letting me know!


Just wanted to toss in one more "normal", and yes, it does indeed help it stay closed better in my experience.  Nor is it a new idea to Coach, either ... I have a Madison Annabelle from some years ago with that type of lip, and it's always held very well.


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me Bleecker Flap in wine. Got this for ridiculously cheap and it was in amazing condition before I even conditioned it! Love the strap on this one too:


----------



## Violet Elise

Hi ladies, I need some opinions about my new Rogue 36. I’m coming up on the last week I can exchange it. I’ve had it hanging, hoping some creases would get better, and for the most part, I think I can live with them now. There’s a part on the back that I’m not sure how to describe, so I’m posting a picture. 

Is this normal? Is there anything I can do to make it better? Should I exchange it? Am I just being too picky? They told me I’d have to pay return shipping since it would be my second exchange, and my concern is that I’ll keep getting worse bags.


----------



## CoachMaven

Violet Elise said:


> Hi ladies, I need some opinions about my new Rogue 36. I’m coming up on the last week I can exchange it. I’ve had it hanging, hoping some creases would get better, and for the most part, I think I can live with them now. There’s a part on the back that I’m not sure how to describe, so I’m posting a picture.
> 
> Is this normal? Is there anything I can do to make it better? Should I exchange it? Am I just being too picky? They told me I’d have to pay return shipping since it would be my second exchange, and my concern is that I’ll keep getting worse bags.


That looks like veining from the animal skin itself. Its really personal preference, if it's going to bother you, I'd try again.


----------



## Violet Elise

Thank you, I figured it might have a name, but I certainly didn't know it! When I put more stuffing in it, I didn't notice it, so it just might stay.


----------



## Danbags492

Veining is normal, in my opinion it's beautiful! I think people forget leather isn't a man made material, it's not perfect, it's a real skin. it has minor flaws that make it unique. Leather over time softens and creases making it even more special then the day you got it.  Just my opinion but I hope you keep the bag, 36 is a great size and I think you'll get use out of it for years to come


----------



## inkfade

Danbags492 said:


> Veining is normal, in my opinion it's beautiful! I think people forget leather isn't a man made material, it's not perfect, it's a real skin. it has minor flaws that make it unique. Leather over time softens and creases making it even more special then the day you got it.  Just my opinion but I hope you keep the bag, 36 is a great size and I think you'll get use out of it for years to come



I used to be bothered by veining/scars (still even knowing it was a hide), but now I'm not as critical of it. I appreciate it now (don't know what changed haha) because I think of the animal who had it and their life and how they got the scars, etc. Unless the veining is just so prominent it kind of ruins the look of the bag or looks like a glaring defect, I embrace them. Keeps me from doing as many returns and I feel more respectful of the animal whose hide I am using to lovingly carry all my things. As sappy as it sounds.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SeattleGal93 said:


> View attachment 4551059
> View attachment 4551058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has arrived! I never thought that I would love a red bag, I’ve always bought neutral bags. I love it! It’s the Parker with quilting and rivets in red apple ♥️ It looks tomato red here but it’s much richer in person!


Gooorgeous! Loving the color!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Love the look of the scrumptious leather - plain and unlined leather is boring - I think it looks luxurious but you have to go with your gut.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Violet Elise said:


> Hi ladies, I need some opinions about my new Rogue 36. I’m coming up on the last week I can exchange it. I’ve had it hanging, hoping some creases would get better, and for the most part, I think I can live with them now. There’s a part on the back that I’m not sure how to describe, so I’m posting a picture.
> 
> Is this normal? Is there anything I can do to make it better? Should I exchange it? Am I just being too picky? They told me I’d have to pay return shipping since it would be my second exchange, and my concern is that I’ll keep getting worse bags.


Stuff it. Its just good leather


----------



## Violet Elise

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stuff it. Its just good leather



Thank you! You’re right about stuffing it more. I did that yesterday, and it already looks a lot better to me.


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me Bleecker Flap in wine. Got this for ridiculously cheap and it was in amazing condition before I even conditioned it! Love the strap on this one too:
> View attachment 4552139
> View attachment 4552140


Gorgeous. I am looking for something in this shade. Thanks for an excellent photo. Lol, there have been a lot of these circulating on the Rehab thread.


----------



## Melodyjj

SeattleGal93 said:


> View attachment 4551059
> View attachment 4551058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has arrived! I never thought that I would love a red bag, I’ve always bought neutral bags. I love it! It’s the Parker with quilting and rivets in red apple ♥️ It looks tomato red here but it’s much richer in person!


Yummy apple red!


----------



## CoachMaven

Lake Effect said:


> Gorgeous. I am looking for something in this shade. Thanks for an excellent photo. Lol, there have been a lot of these circulating on the Rehab thread.



Thanks, I am loving this bag! I never saw it in person when it came out, and those recent photos are what motivated me to find one too, lol!


----------



## TCB

Caspin22 said:


> NWT Legacy Large Leather Perforated Wristlet in Robin/Chalk. I had so many of these and regret selling most of them but I never had this color. Crazy price on eBay I couldn’t pass up!!
> 
> View attachment 4550428


I love these! I have a nude/tan one. Yours is pretty!  They hold so much.


----------



## Lee22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think so


Been resisting for a while but went for it and ordered the patchwork rogue since the 70% ends tonight along with the 10% military discount for family members.  Showed a fair amount in JAX so hopefully no cancellations...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lee22 said:


> Been resisting for a while but went for it and ordered the patchwork rogue since the 70% ends tonight along with the 10% military discount for family members.  Showed a fair amount in JAX so hopefully no cancellations...


Twins. I have a biggggggggggg order coming today


----------



## jblended

Cannot wait for your pics of the new order @crazyforcoach09! Your hauls make me drool!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jblended said:


> Cannot wait for your pics of the new order @crazyforcoach09! Your hauls make me drool!


To large to post but will post some. These are for friends. Not for me


----------



## Lee22

CoachMaven said:


> That looks like veining from the animal skin itself. Its really personal preference, if it's going to bother you, I'd try again.


I am with @CoachMaven - it’s a personal preference. If you can live with it then keep it - if not return or exchange. For me I would have to try again...unfortunately it would bug me if I kept the bag and it didn’t smooth out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This is hawwwwwwt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil added swag from outlets


----------



## baghabitz34

So happy the moss green Tabby came back in stock. And it came perfectly wrapped, looking forward to using it.


----------



## zinacef

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sooooo cute


Finally somebody entertained my found order request.  A very new employee  helped me and placed the order.  I bought a Chelsea Champlain bumbag that I’ve been watching along with my found order. Almost forgot about this Felix the cat rogue!  Thank you for your reveals CFC so inspiring to get out there and hustle for great priced handbags!


----------



## Wendyann7

From Nordstrom


----------



## crazyforcoach09

zinacef said:


> Finally somebody entertained my found order request.  A very new employee  helped me and placed the order.  I bought a Chelsea Champlain bumbag that I’ve been watching along with my found order. Almost forgot about this Felix the cat rogue!  Thank you for your reveals CFC so inspiring to get out there and hustle for great priced handbags!


Here to help


----------



## poulinska

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4557713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy the moss green Tabby came back in stock. And it came perfectly wrapped, looking forward to using it.


Great bag! This picture convinced me of the tabby. Would Love a Mod Pic! Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Punkkitten

Wendyann7 said:


> From Nordstrom


Shut the front door...
That is GORGEOUS


----------



## muchstuff

My new saddle duffle came today...scratched and wrinkled. Back it goes and another's on it's way...


----------



## viclou67

I picked this beauty up today. I couldn’t decide between the saddle or this hunter green. When I saw them in person it was an easy decision.


----------



## Punkkitten

viclou67 said:


> I picked this beauty up today. I couldn’t decide between the saddle or this hunter green. When I saw them in person it was an easy decision.
> Green dream
> 
> View attachment 4559424


----------



## Wendyann7

Punkkitten said:


> Shut the front do


----------



## moissydan98

hubby’s bday was yesterday:
he loves wizard of oz. 
he loves coach. (definitely my fault! ) 
i saw this on the macy’s website & had to buy it for him.


he absolutely loves it!!!!


----------



## holiday123

viclou67 said:


> I picked this beauty up today. I couldn’t decide between the saddle or this hunter green. When I saw them in person it was an easy decision.
> 
> View attachment 4559424


Love the green! My mini in green arrives tomorrow


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Love the green! My mini in green arrives tomorrow


Oh girl, you gotta let me know about size!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Oh girl, you gotta let me know about size!


Yes! I'm hopeful, but have zero measurements. If it's a good size I see a couple more colors in my future


----------



## Vidalita

Harley77 said:


> KF Marleigh


To die for!!!

This one is next on my list!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few goodies


----------



## Danbags492

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few goodies


Oooh! Good stuff the eye dinky is very badass, and I love the NASA bag, minus the words NASA written across it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few more. Yes. 1941 red rogue 25. Yes. More Dinky 19. Yes fuschia. Yes. Dinky 24


----------



## Punkkitten

Baby bleeker flap via ebay...
I had the bigger version of this bag about 8 or 9 years ago. It was a little to heavy.
But bleeker has been getting some love and I couldn't pass this up especially in this colorway 
Knowing me I'll remove the strap and make her crossbody.
Ps.  She does fit  a full size wallet


----------



## carterazo

Finally pulled out my latest Rogue - beechwood colorblock.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled out my latest Rogue - beechwood colorblock.


Beautiful colorblock combo


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few more. Yes. 1941 red rogue 25. Yes. More Dinky 19. Yes fuschia. Yes. Dinky 24


What lovely HUGE haul!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Picked up this new Tabby @ Macy's today. Unsure if I'll keep it but it was the only one they had so I figured I'd pick it up then debate it.


----------



## onemissa

My first oxblood bag.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up this new Tabby @ Macy's today. Unsure if I'll keep it but it was the only one they had so I figured I'd pick it up then debate it.
> View attachment 4563745


Look at you embracing a tiny bit of gold detailing


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Look at you embracing a tiny bit of gold detailing


Don't get ahead of yourself...haven't decided if I'm keeping it yet. The velvet has me questioning it...fuzz collector.


----------



## moissydan98

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up this new Tabby @ Macy's today. Unsure if I'll keep it but it was the only one they had so I figured I'd pick it up then debate it.
> View attachment 4563745


omg that’s amazing!!! literally a work of art


----------



## SEWDimples

Outlet haul. I really like Coach duffles and boarder rivets, so I had to get the Heather Grey Duffle. I like novelty straps and my outlet had a nice selection.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Outlet haul. I really like Coach duffles and boarder rivets, so I had to get the Heather Grey Duffle. I like novelty straps and my outlet had a nice selection.
> 
> View attachment 4564190


Yesssss Boo. Gotta find that heart atrap


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yesssss Boo. Gotta find that heart atrap


I know you will.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil reveal


----------



## zjones

My first "real" piece of Coach RTW (I.E., one that isn't just a T-shirt or polo) -- the Pleated Blouse with Kaffe Fassett Print. I was apprehensive because of just how expensive Coach RTW is, but given how limited a lot of the Kaffe pieces seem to be, I think I'm okay with this purchase.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gift from friends


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gift from friends


Great idea!  Are you going to clip them to the boxes you store them in?  That is what I hate....I'd love to have all my bags out so I can see them and not have to fidget with boxes and dust bags to see what is what when I'm looking for something.  Often I give up and just choose something I've opened and like.


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few more. Yes. 1941 red rogue 25. Yes. More Dinky 19. Yes fuschia. Yes. Dinky 24


These all found orders or outlet finds?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> These all found orders or outlet finds?


Found


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Great idea!  Are you going to clip them to the boxes you store them in?  That is what I hate....I'd love to have all my bags out so I can see them and not have to fidget with boxes and dust bags to see what is what when I'm looking for something.  Often I give up and just choose something I've opened and like.


I hve mine all in dust bags. Will clip to bag


----------



## Caspin22

I’m sort of falling in love with the Poppy line again. My first Coach bag ever was a Poppy Jazzy Hobo and I carried that bag for like 3 years straight. When I came across this set in Spearmint, which was a super rare color, I couldn’t help but grab it.


----------



## Caspin22

zjones said:


> My first "real" piece of Coach RTW (I.E., one that isn't just a T-shirt or polo) -- the Pleated Blouse with Kaffe Fassett Print. I was apprehensive because of just how expensive Coach RTW is, but given how limited a lot of the Kaffe pieces seem to be, I think I'm okay with this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4564972



LOVE this one you!!  But, as always, For the Alliance!!


----------



## momtok

Caspin22 said:


> I’m sort of falling in love with the Poppy line again. My first Coach bag ever was a Poppy Jazzy Hobo and I carried that bag for like 3 years straight. When I came across this set in Spearmint, which was a super rare color, I couldn’t help but grab it.
> 
> View attachment 4565566



I *love* that color, and as a set looks even better.  I also wanted to add that there's not a thing wrong with Poppy, or jacquard quite frankly.    When daughter or I go somewhere with potential dirt/accidents, and need bags that we don't have to stress over, a couple Poppy bags are the first things she reaches for.  One of the two was one of the first bags she ever picked out (the gold one below; she was maybe 8 at the time?), and the second was gifted to her by a coworker who saw her carrying the first.

 When we're visiting summer places, like, say, a giant gardens/conservatory, a trout hatchery, Kutztown folk festival (replete with animals for feeding), etc, I tell her to grab something that can take a licking and keep on ticking.  She often goes for those two Poppy's.  (I have a few of the same canvas, but not technically "Poppy".)  They're lightweight for long times of carrying, hold a lot for their size/weight, and relatively easy to clean if they get dirty.   Coach's vintage leather, the jacquard, and LV's coated canvas are great about not having to be babied, or panicked over.  I love all three especially for that reason.  Less stress.  (Plus, of course, Poppy is the name of one of our parrots, so always makes me smile.  )

Daughter's two, just for reference.  They're the small size, and she attaches an extra strap to make a lightweight crossbody.


----------



## toujours*chic

Sorry for the stock photo- will try to take a real life photo but this arrived and it is freaking gorgeous- it reminds me why I love Coach.


----------



## musiclover

Caspin22 said:


> I’m sort of falling in love with the Poppy line again. My first Coach bag ever was a Poppy Jazzy Hobo and I carried that bag for like 3 years straight. When I came across this set in Spearmint, which was a super rare color, I couldn’t help but grab it.
> 
> View attachment 4565566


I love Poppy!  I wish I had kept mine. These are beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

momtok said:


> I *love* that color, and as a set looks even better.  I also wanted to add that there's not a thing wrong with Poppy, or jacquard quite frankly.    When daughter or I go somewhere with potential dirt/accidents, and need bags that we don't have to stress over, a couple Poppy bags are the first things she reaches for.  One of the two was one of the first bags she ever picked out (the gold one below; she was maybe 8 at the time?), and the second was gifted to her by a coworker who saw her carrying the first.
> 
> When we're visiting summer places, like, say, a giant gardens/conservatory, a trout hatchery, Kutztown folk festival (replete with animals for feeding), etc, I tell her to grab something that can take a licking and keep on ticking.  She often goes for those two Poppy's.  (I have a few of the same canvas, but not technically "Poppy".)  They're lightweight for long times of carrying, hold a lot for their size/weight, and relatively easy to clean if they get dirty.   Coach's vintage leather, the jacquard, and LV's coated canvas are great about not having to be babied, or panicked over.  I love all three especially for that reason.  Less stress.  (Plus, of course, Poppy is the name of one of our parrots, so always makes me smile.  )
> 
> Daughter's two, just for reference.  They're the small size, and she attaches an extra strap to make a lightweight crossbody.
> View attachment 4565884


Momtok, I’ve enjoyed reading your posts over the years!  They are great Poppy bags!  I especially love the blue tartan on the left.


----------



## AubergineSally

Even after waiting for it for so long not sure I want to keep it. (Pictured with Vermillion market tote to compare the color).


----------



## AubergineSally

^ The quality isn’t what I expected for a small bag costing $395. The strap seems especially flimsy.


----------



## Ireiki4u

She finally arrived, it’s LOVE! She’s a little heavier than my other bags, but I don’t carry much in my bags so that helps.


----------



## muchstuff

Finally received my smooth leather duffle in saddle. Love the way the colour is slightly ombre at the top and bottom...


----------



## Bagmedic

muchstuff said:


> Finally received my smooth leather duffle in saddle. Love the way the colour is slightly ombre at the top and bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566920


Looks like it might keep its shape a little more and not cave in on itself like the pebbled ones?


----------



## muchstuff

Bagmedic said:


> Looks like it might keep its shape a little more and not cave in on itself like the pebbled ones?


Nah it falls over by itself too .


----------



## VuittonPrince

My new little one just arrived


----------



## GemsBerry

It was soooo hard to get, but it's mine! Marleigh satchel


----------



## Greenone

This is my latest (#9) rogue. It’s noteworthy because i got it for a total bargain. It was listed on Nordstrom Rack for $224. So of course I bought it. Then i saw that it was actually discounted further to $105. I had $20 in rewards so I ended up paying only $93 with taxes and all.   Also did I mention this is my favorite color. So psyched.


----------



## Punkkitten

Caspin22 said:


> I’m sort of falling in love with the Poppy line again. My first Coach bag ever was a Poppy Jazzy Hobo and I carried that bag for like 3 years straight. When I came across this set in Spearmint, which was a super rare color, I couldn’t help but grab it.
> 
> View attachment 4565566


I have the wallet and wristlet in this color.  Loved them to pieces too (not literal pieces!)
It's such a cute color.  I think ng I stopped carrying when I downsized bags, but this makes me want to raid the back of my closet for them....


----------



## redwood66

My two new Marleighs.  I should only keep one but I don't know which one.  Both are sold out everywhere.


----------



## muchstuff

redwood66 said:


> My two new Marleighs.  I should only keep one but I don't know which one.  Both are sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4567679


Totally different bags I say keep both.


----------



## finer_woman

redwood66 said:


> My two new Marleighs.  I should only keep one but I don't know which one.  Both are sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4567679


Different enough to keep both.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Greenone said:


> This is my latest (#9) rogue. It’s noteworthy because i got it for a total bargain. It was listed on Nordstrom Rack for $224. So of course I bought it. Then i saw that it was actually discounted further to $105. I had $20 in rewards so I ended up paying only $93 with taxes and all.   Also did I mention this is my favorite color. So psyched.
> 
> View attachment 4567483


Wow awesome deal! So that was actually on their website?


----------



## Wendyann7

GemsBerry said:


> It was soooo hard to get, but it's mine! Marleigh satchel
> View attachment 4567277


twins!


----------



## GemsBerry

redwood66 said:


> My two new Marleighs.  I should only keep one but I don't know which one.  Both are sold out everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4567679


I would keep leather one. Goat leather vs canvas is >>>>> value.


----------



## redwood66

GemsBerry said:


> I would keep leather one. Goat leather vs canvas is >>>>> value.


They're both leather.  But I know what you mean, I don't like any of the canvas bags for me.


----------



## barskin

I just happened to see this large charm on sale at Coach online, and I bought it. I had never seen this particular charm before. I thought it would look good on this Rogue, which is colorful enough to take a charm in black and various dark grey tones.


----------



## Bagmedic

barskin said:


> I just happened to see this large charm on sale at Coach online, and I bought it. I had never seen this particular charm before. I thought it would look good on this Rogue, which is colorful enough to take a charm in black and various dark grey tones.
> View attachment 4569694
> View attachment 4569695


I had this charm I think back in the winter and wound up returning.  It looks GREAT on your bag and adds that deco look!  I was just afraid it would scratch the rogue tote I wanted to use it on.


----------



## Julia T.

It is indeed a true red.. my first “true” red


----------



## Nancy in VA

GemsBerry said:


> It was soooo hard to get, but it's mine! Marleigh satchel
> View attachment 4567277


I really love how it looks in black the best.  Congrats!


----------



## gr8onteej

New strap to match the bag and the bag charm.


----------



## redwood66

I love this goat leather Marleigh!  The strap is very nice and seems longer than other bags have.  Definitely more adjustments.


----------



## moissydan98

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up this new Tabby @ Macy's today. Unsure if I'll keep it but it was the only one they had so I figured I'd pick it up then debate it.
> View attachment 4563745


this recently popped up on the macy’s website & i’ve really been considering it - any updates on the bag? did you end up keeping it? would love to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Tosa22

redwood66 said:


> I love this goat leather Marleigh!  The strap is very nice and seems longer than other bags have.  Definitely more adjustments.
> 
> View attachment 4571480


So pretty. I missed the boat on this one. It wasn’t until I saw it in person that I saw how nice it was and now it’s sold out.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Both came from current online outlet sale - 60% off - very surprised they came all wrapped up and pristine


----------



## GemsBerry

redwood66 said:


> I love this goat leather Marleigh!  The strap is very nice and seems longer than other bags have.  Definitely more adjustments.
> 
> View attachment 4571480


Me too. it seems like your number of Marleighs is increasing lol
I got myself one in beige too.


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me tote. I have no idea what the name is, it's actually a MFF style from 2009, but I just love the turnlock buckle and as most Coach fans know, how hard to find green colors are because Coach just doesn't  make them as often as they should. It spoke to me!


----------



## shoes+handbags

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me tote. I have no idea what the name is, it's actually a MFF style from 2009, but I just love the turnlock buckle and as most Coach fans know, how hard to find green colors are because Coach just doesn't  make them as often as they should. It spoke to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572270


What a cool looking bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Nancy in VA said:


> Both came from current online outlet sale - 60% off - very surprised they came all wrapped up and pristine


Congrats! I'm glad it all worked out for you and you received new Rogues in great condition. You make me want to order a haircalf Rogue. I want the wild beast hearts. Enjoy both new beauties.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I'm glad it all worked out for you and you received new Rogues in great condition. You make me want to order a haircalf Rogue. I want the wild beast hearts. Enjoy both new beauties.


LOVE my wild hearts rogue!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

shoes+handbags said:


> What a cool looking bag!


Thanks, I thought so too!


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me tote. I have no idea what the name is, it's actually a MFF style from 2009, but I just love the turnlock buckle and as most Coach fans know, how hard to find green colors are because Coach just doesn't  make them as often as they should. It spoke to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572270



That's gorgeous!!  Can we see the creed, or the style number?  I'm guessing it's called something like an Archival North South Turnlock Tote.  I'm intrigued, and that's my shot in the dark.


----------



## holiday123

Caspin22 said:


> That's gorgeous!!  Can we see the creed, or the style number?  I'm guessing it's called something like an Archival North South Turnlock Tote.  I'm intrigued, and that's my shot in the dark.


I think it's from the legacy line. Lily legacy turnlock tote maybe? I had one back in the day. Really pretty green.


----------



## LuvsElvis

I broke down and became twins with Katev......
Coach Thumper watch!!!


I ordered it online through Macys..


----------



## redwood66

For those who missed the new Willis 18 thread.  I love the new Hunter green color.

@holiday123 modeled it here.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-mini-bag-fans-out-there-willis-18-reveal.1018504/ 

I got my green one and it is so cute! I can actually fit quite a bit in it and my Samsung S10e (small S10 version) fits in the back outside slip pocket horizontally with a slim case on it. Plus my passport fits in the small inner slip pocket horizontally, reader glasses, zip card case, lipstick, and earbuds. I still have a bit of room and nothing in the front slip pocket. I am surprised how much fits. I want it for a cute shopping and travel day bag. It is so lightweight too! I like that you can fold the handle over.


----------



## ltbag

My Rogue Souvenir from the online outlet sale arrived today.  It's in perfect condition.


----------



## Narnanz

redwood66 said:


> For those who missed the new Willis 18 thread.  I love the new Hunter green color.
> 
> @holiday123 modeled it here.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-mini-bag-fans-out-there-willis-18-reveal.1018504/
> 
> I got my green one and it is so cute! I can actually fit quite a bit in it and my Samsung S10e (small S10 version) fits in the back outside slip pocket horizontally with a slim case on it. Plus my passport fits in the small inner slip pocket horizontally, reader glasses, zip card case, lipstick, and earbuds. I still have a bit of room and nothing in the front slip pocket. I am surprised how much fits. I want it for a cute shopping and travel day bag. It is so lightweight too! I like that you can fold the handle over.


That is such a pretty colour...enjoy her.


----------



## LaVisioneer

This new to me beauty arrived early today! 

I've regretted not getting a Marine Willis ever since I saw one a year or so ago on eBay, so I decided to break my bag ban for her. Here she is styled with some charms!






 I somehow managed to remove the leather tassels without cutting them...have no idea how I'll get them back on. She needs a little bit of conditioning but I'm very happy nonetheless! You'll be seeing lots more of her on TPF. Also very pleased with the seller so I'll have to leave a nice review.


----------



## CoachMaven

Caspin22 said:


> That's gorgeous!!  Can we see the creed, or the style number?  I'm guessing it's called something like an Archival North South Turnlock Tote.  I'm intrigued, and that's my shot in the dark.


Thank you! The style number is F13757.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Shoes on sale now in Taiwan
50% off
So I got this


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Ombre metallic tabby 26.


----------



## CoachMaven

Harley77 said:


> Ombre metallic tabby 26.


I am really loving all these options for Tabby 26!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Ombre metallic tabby 26.


Love it! Wish it wasn't so small.


----------



## Caspin22

LaVisioneer said:


> I somehow managed to remove the leather tassels without cutting them...have no idea how I'll get them back on.



There are YouTube videos out there on how tie the tassels.


----------



## Alexa5

Harley77 said:


> Ombre metallic tabby 26.


The color is beautiful!


----------



## ltbag

I got this on the online outlet sale.  It's for my nights out when I don't want to lug a huge purse.
It came in pristine condition with the original plastic bag still on, and everything, including the tassels on the strap wrapped.


----------



## Punkkitten

"Janice" is here and is so super smooshy, buttery soft all I want to do is cuddle her!
And I got her for such a steal!

Also this sweet little wallet/coin purse/card holder.


----------



## Narnanz

My second rehab attempt on a 98 Legacy Zip out for a bike ride this morning. Ebay buy for under NZ$100.


----------



## lilac28

Lil cutie uncovered at NR


----------



## moissydan98

without flash then with....so compact and cute and so soft. 
my SA managed to attempt to order something i’ve been chasing after but never seemed to be in stock anymore...fingers crossed it ships!!! will post if it does


----------



## Caspin22

Hubby took me to the outlet to shop for an anniversary gift today and I found a bag I’ve wanted for a long time - Rogue Tote in Oxblood. 60% and an additional 15%, so a total of 66% off total. I love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Caspin22 said:


> Hubby took me to the outlet to shop for an anniversary gift today and I found a bag I’ve wanted for a long time - Rogue Tote in Oxblood. 60% and an additional 15%, so a total of 66% off total. I love it!
> View attachment 4574963


Congrats! Plus it is the version with the pouch, which I prefer. Enjoy and happy anniversary.


----------



## Lee22

Caspin22 said:


> Hubby took me to the outlet to shop for an anniversary gift today and I found a bag I’ve wanted for a long time - Rogue Tote in Oxblood. 60% and an additional 15%, so a total of 66% off total. I love it!
> View attachment 4574963


Happy Anniversary! Enjoy.


----------



## pursesandoxies

I've had the Brooklyn in Brick in my collection and love it so much I was looking for another color.  Found it in Olive on eBay for $30! It's in perfect condition and came with the original tags & hangtag. Only issue is, it was missing the strap. No biggie because I have plenty of those lol. Paired her up with the oxblood floral strap I bought last year ❤️


----------



## gr8onteej

Dylan satchel from the Space collection a few years back.  Not a fan of NASA, so I covered it with tea roses.  Added some hang tags to incorporate the colors and the rocket because of the collection.


----------



## Teagaggle

gr8onteej said:


> Dylan satchel from the Space collection a few years back.  Not a fan of NASA, so I covered it with tea roses.  Added some hang tags to incorporate the colors and the rocket because of the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575507
> View attachment 4575508
> View attachment 4575509


Great idea!


----------



## pursesandoxies

gr8onteej said:


> Dylan satchel from the Space collection a few years back.  Not a fan of NASA, so I covered it with tea roses.  Added some hang tags to incorporate the colors and the rocket because of the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575507
> View attachment 4575508
> View attachment 4575509


Genius!! I love it!!


----------



## tealocean

Harley77 said:


> Ombre metallic tabby 26.


 Beauty!!!  Those colors are the best!


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> My second rehab attempt on a 98 Legacy Zip out for a bike ride this morning. Ebay buy for under NZ$100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574807


She goes great with your sweet bike!! (I got distracted by your beautiful bike. )


----------



## tealocean

daniellainez67 said:


> View attachment 4574909
> View attachment 4574907
> View attachment 4574910
> View attachment 4574908
> 
> without flash then with....so compact and cute and so soft.
> my SA managed to attempt to order something i’ve been chasing after but never seemed to be in stock anymore...fingers crossed it ships!!! will post if it does


 So pretty! Congrats on finally finding this.


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> Hubby took me to the outlet to shop for an anniversary gift today and I found a bag I’ve wanted for a long time - Rogue Tote in Oxblood. 60% and an additional 15%, so a total of 66% off total. I love it!
> View attachment 4574963


Aw, that's a great gift from your husband. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Teagaggle

I know this bag has already been revealed here, but I just wanted to share my photos. Pick this up at Coach store in Delaware, where the ladies there are just some of the nicest sweetest that I have encountered.
I would encourage those who are looking to purchase this bag to really inspect them if you're buying in store. Look at multiples if possible. The leather does have some variation and marks show up very easily. She brought one from the display and it already had marks on it. I asked for one in the back and this one is good but was still in factory wrap. I don't know if you're ever going to have the perfect one and I'll have to see how it wears over time. It's really beautiful though, particularly the encrusted C logo.
System showed less than 200 in stock in JAX. No idea if this style will show up in department stores.
Also ordered the graphite Cassie which is official on 11/1. System showed 900 in JAX. She did 2 day delivery so cross fingers it may be here Wed or Thursday.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> I know this bag has already been revealed here, but I just wanted to share my photos. Pick this up at Coach store in Delaware, where the ladies there are just some of the nicest sweetest that I have encountered.
> I would encourage those who are looking to purchase this bag to really inspect them if you're buying in store. Look at multiples if possible. The leather does have some variation and marks show up very easily. She brought one from the display and it already had marks on it. I asked for one in the back and this one is good but was still in factory wrap. I don't know if you're ever going to have the perfect one and I'll have to see how it wears over time. It's really beautiful though, particularly the encrusted C logo.
> System showed less than 200 in stock in JAX. No idea if this style will show up in department stores.
> Also ordered the graphite Cassie which is official on 11/1. System showed 900 in JAX. She did 2 day delivery so cross fingers it may be here Wed or Thursday.
> View attachment 4576317
> View attachment 4576318


Gorgeous!! Your pics are also like 1000Xs better than mine too


----------



## codegirl

Teagaggle said:


> I know this bag has already been revealed here, but I just wanted to share my photos. Pick this up at Coach store in Delaware, where the ladies there are just some of the nicest sweetest that I have encountered.
> I would encourage those who are looking to purchase this bag to really inspect them if you're buying in store. Look at multiples if possible. The leather does have some variation and marks show up very easily. She brought one from the display and it already had marks on it. I asked for one in the back and this one is good but was still in factory wrap. I don't know if you're ever going to have the perfect one and I'll have to see how it wears over time. It's really beautiful though, particularly the encrusted C logo.
> System showed less than 200 in stock in JAX. No idea if this style will show up in department stores.
> Also ordered the graphite Cassie which is official on 11/1. System showed 900 in JAX. She did 2 day delivery so cross fingers it may be here Wed or Thursday.
> View attachment 4576317
> View attachment 4576318



Gorgeous clutch!!!  I need one!  Can you share the style # and price please?  TIA.


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> I know this bag has already been revealed here, but I just wanted to share my photos. Pick this up at Coach store in Delaware, where the ladies there are just some of the nicest sweetest that I have encountered.
> I would encourage those who are looking to purchase this bag to really inspect them if you're buying in store. Look at multiples if possible. The leather does have some variation and marks show up very easily. She brought one from the display and it already had marks on it. I asked for one in the back and this one is good but was still in factory wrap. I don't know if you're ever going to have the perfect one and I'll have to see how it wears over time. It's really beautiful though, particularly the encrusted C logo.
> System showed less than 200 in stock in JAX. No idea if this style will show up in department stores.
> Also ordered the graphite Cassie which is official on 11/1. System showed 900 in JAX. She did 2 day delivery so cross fingers it may be here Wed or Thursday.
> View attachment 4576317
> View attachment 4576318


Gooorrgeous!  This reminds me of the holographic collection they had 3 to 4 years ago(?)  I have a card pouch from it


----------



## Teagaggle

codegirl said:


> Gorgeous clutch!!!  I need one!  Can you share the style # and price please?  TIA.


Thank you! Although there is a clutch version of this (sorta like a big wallet on a chain), this is the Tabby 26. Style #79345 / color code V5L38 for $495.


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Gooorrgeous!  This reminds me of the holographic collection they had 3 to 4 years ago(?)  I have a card pouch from it


Thank you & yes!  This only has the pink/purple/blue colors fading from the side. Sometimes I'd catch greens in past hologram collections & the colors shifted as you moved it around.


----------



## mcallis29

She’s finally here!! Tonal yellow Rogue with python. Truly beautiful


----------



## redwood66

Beautiful!


----------



## moissydan98

Teagaggle said:


> I know this bag has already been revealed here, but I just wanted to share my photos. Pick this up at Coach store in Delaware, where the ladies there are just some of the nicest sweetest that I have encountered.
> I would encourage those who are looking to purchase this bag to really inspect them if you're buying in store. Look at multiples if possible. The leather does have some variation and marks show up very easily. She brought one from the display and it already had marks on it. I asked for one in the back and this one is good but was still in factory wrap. I don't know if you're ever going to have the perfect one and I'll have to see how it wears over time. It's really beautiful though, particularly the encrusted C logo.
> System showed less than 200 in stock in JAX. No idea if this style will show up in department stores.
> Also ordered the graphite Cassie which is official on 11/1. System showed 900 in JAX. She did 2 day delivery so cross fingers it may be here Wed or Thursday.
> View attachment 4576317
> View attachment 4576318


absolutely stunning


----------



## moissydan98

mcallis29 said:


> She’s finally here!! Tonal yellow Rogue with python. Truly beautiful
> View attachment 4576511
> View attachment 4576508
> View attachment 4576509


beautiful - the leather looks so rich and that hardware looks so good against the yellow!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> I know this bag has already been revealed here, but I just wanted to share my photos. Pick this up at Coach store in Delaware, where the ladies there are just some of the nicest sweetest that I have encountered.
> I would encourage those who are looking to purchase this bag to really inspect them if you're buying in store. Look at multiples if possible. The leather does have some variation and marks show up very easily. She brought one from the display and it already had marks on it. I asked for one in the back and this one is good but was still in factory wrap. I don't know if you're ever going to have the perfect one and I'll have to see how it wears over time. It's really beautiful though, particularly the encrusted C logo.
> System showed less than 200 in stock in JAX. No idea if this style will show up in department stores.
> Also ordered the graphite Cassie which is official on 11/1. System showed 900 in JAX. She did 2 day delivery so cross fingers it may be here Wed or Thursday.
> View attachment 4576317
> View attachment 4576318


----------



## pianolize

mcallis29 said:


> She’s finally here!! Tonal yellow Rogue with python. Truly beautiful
> View attachment 4576511
> View attachment 4576508
> View attachment 4576509


It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## carterazo

Harley77 said:


> Ombre metallic tabby 26.


This is my favorite Tabby so far.   Congrats!


----------



## mcallis29

daniellainez67 said:


> beautiful - the leather looks so rich and that hardware looks so good against the yellow!


The color is so beautiful in person I love it!!


----------



## mcallis29

pianolize said:


> It's GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you I love it!!


pianolize said:


> It's GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you I love it!!


----------



## pianolize

mcallis29 said:


> Thank you I love it!!
> 
> Thank you I love it!!


Q: what do you wear when carrying this color? I loooove looking at it but cannot imagine owning it since it 'goes' with absolutely nothing in my color palette! Or my coloring.


----------



## mcallis29

pianolize said:


> Q: what do you wear when carrying this color? I loooove looking at it but cannot imagine owning it since it 'goes' with absolutely nothing in my color palette! Or my coloring.


I wear a lot of black & gray tones for work. The color is more of a gold-ish yellow so I think it looks nice with black & gray. I think it would also look good with camel/brown tones. I’m going to mix & match & see what I think! I have some black tops as well with patterns that include yellow so I think it will go with that also. On the coach website the model is wearing a dark chambray color with it which really makes it stand out. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## jblended

pianolize said:


> Q: what do you wear when carrying this color? I loooove looking at it but cannot imagine owning it since it 'goes' with absolutely nothing in my color palette! Or my coloring.





mcallis29 said:


> I wear a lot of black & gray tones for work. The color is more of a gold-ish yellow so I think it looks nice with black & gray. I think it would also look good with camel/brown tones. I’m going to mix & match & see what I think! I have some black tops as well with patterns that include yellow so I think it will go with that also. On the coach website the model is wearing a dark chambray color with it which really makes it stand out. Hope this is helpful!



To add to the excellent tips already given, white is another neutral that would work well. And chambray or navy blue would also work very well  (as per the dark chambray example you mentioned). Also yellow tones work very well with snake print, particularly if it's a grey-tone snake print.


----------



## barskin

The Rogue Shoulder bag I bought from the Outlet online sale came today. They sent me the wrong one, but I am delighted. What I was afraid of is that they would send me one of the MFO bags that didn't have the C Chain strap. I ordered the midnight navy with pewter hardware version (the only other one for sale was the smooth beechwood leather one I already owned). Anyway, I received a boutique bag, with the 1941 tag on it and a 1941 dust bag inside, but in black caviar leather with brass hardware, which I prefer. I already have a lot of blue Coach bags including a midnight navy Rogue 25 and no Coach bags in black (and very few in my entire handbag collection), and I love that it has brass hardware with the dark leather. It was a happy mistake for me.


----------



## carterazo

barskin said:


> The Rogue Shoulder bag I bought from the Outlet online sale came today. They sent me the wrong one, but I am delighted. What I was afraid of is that they would send me one of the MFO bags that didn't have the C Chain strap. I ordered the midnight navy with pewter hardware version (the only other one for sale was the smooth beechwood leather one I already owned). Anyway, I received a boutique bag, with the 1941 tag on it and a 1941 dust bag inside, but in black caviar leather with brass hardware, which I prefer. I already have a lot of blue Coach bags including a midnight navy Rogue 25 and no Coach bags in black (and very few in my entire handbag collection), and I love that it has brass hardware with the dark leather. It was a happy mistake for me.
> View attachment 4577239
> View attachment 4577240


She's a beauty! Such a happy mistake. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Q: what do you wear when carrying this color? I loooove looking at it but cannot imagine owning it since it 'goes' with absolutely nothing in my color palette! Or my coloring.


This bag would go great with ivory or off white. Also medium to light blues and any shade of grey. I can picture it with light grey pants and a classic white shirt. So pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mcallis29 said:


> She’s finally here!! Tonal yellow Rogue with python. Truly beautiful
> View attachment 4576511
> View attachment 4576508
> View attachment 4576509


Lovely. I just got that as a found order for a friend from outlet for 70 off. Also the 36 in grey. Veryyyy nice. Color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil something from a found


----------



## Chihua5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely. I just got that as a found order for a friend from outlet for 70 off. Also the 36 in grey. Veryyyy nice. Color.



Was the one you ordered this exact tonal yellow Rogue with the python or was it the other yellow one, the color was called sunflower, it’s very different than this tonal yellow one.  The yellow and snake handles aren’t as vibrant as the tonal yellow. When I asked at the outlet, only the sunflower Rogue was at 70% off so I was just wondering


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Chihua5 said:


> Was the one you ordered this exact tonal yellow Rogue with the python or was it the other yellow one, the color was called sunflower, it’s very different than this tonal yellow one.  The yellow and snake handles aren’t as vibrant as the tonal yellow. When I asked at the outlet, only the sunflower Rogue was at 70% off so I was just wondering


Same as one on coach.com


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Chihua5 said:


> Was the one you ordered this exact tonal yellow Rogue with the python or was it the other yellow one, the color was called sunflower, it’s very different than this tonal yellow one.  The yellow and snake handles aren’t as vibrant as the tonal yellow. When I asked at the outlet, only the sunflower Rogue was at 70% off so I was just wondering



same


----------



## Chihua5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Same as one on coach.com



Interesting, you have the best luck getting the found orders!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Chihua5 said:


> Interesting, you have the best luck getting the found orders!


Its alot of work


----------



## pianolize

mcallis29 said:


> I wear a lot of black & gray tones for work. The color is more of a gold-ish yellow so I think it looks nice with black & gray. I think it would also look good with camel/brown tones. I’m going to mix & match & see what I think! I have some black tops as well with patterns that include yellow so I think it will go with that also. On the coach website the model is wearing a dark chambray color with it which really makes it stand out. Hope this is helpful!





jblended said:


> To add to the excellent tips already given, white is another neutral that would work well. And chambray or navy blue would also work very well  (as per the dark chambray example you mentioned). Also yellow tones work very well with snake print, particularly if it's a grey-tone snake print.





barskin said:


> The Rogue Shoulder bag I bought from the Outlet online sale came today. They sent me the wrong one, but I am delighted. What I was afraid of is that they would send me one of the MFO bags that didn't have the C Chain strap. I ordered the midnight navy with pewter hardware version (the only other one for sale was the smooth beechwood leather one I already owned). Anyway, I received a boutique bag, with the 1941 tag on it and a 1941 dust bag inside, but in black caviar leather with brass hardware, which I prefer. I already have a lot of blue Coach bags including a midnight navy Rogue 25 and no Coach bags in black (and very few in my entire handbag collection), and I love that it has brass hardware with the dark leather. It was a happy mistake for me.
> View attachment 4577239
> View attachment 4577240


 (gorgeous!!! By the time I looked, everything was sold out!)



carterazo said:


> This bag would go great with ivory or off white. Also medium to light blues and any shade of grey. I can picture it with light grey pants and a classic white shirt. So pretty.



I agree! 
Ironic bc most of my fall/winter wardrobe is black/gray, but when I need color, I generally have something in the pink/fuchsia/maroon/turquoise family.  I do think this gorgeous yellow goes amazingly with EVERYTHING else mentioned- which I have none of!


----------



## meepabeep

Kaffe Fasset Academy Crossbody


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

barskin said:


> The Rogue Shoulder bag I bought from the Outlet online sale came today. They sent me the wrong one, but I am delighted. What I was afraid of is that they would send me one of the MFO bags that didn't have the C Chain strap. I ordered the midnight navy with pewter hardware version (the only other one for sale was the smooth beechwood leather one I already owned). Anyway, I received a boutique bag, with the 1941 tag on it and a 1941 dust bag inside, but in black caviar leather with brass hardware, which I prefer. I already have a lot of blue Coach bags including a midnight navy Rogue 25 and no Coach bags in black (and very few in my entire handbag collection), and I love that it has brass hardware with the dark leather. It was a happy mistake for me.
> View attachment 4577239
> View attachment 4577240



Love this shoulder bag. She's sophisticated, with a dash of glam.


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lil something from a found


Did you get this recently? I want to get one without the rivets, but I thought it might be too late for a found.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> Did you get this recently? I want to get one without the rivets, but I thought it might be too late for a found.


Yes. This week


----------



## cuppateatime

meepabeep said:


> Kaffe Fasset Academy Crossbody


Might be weird but my favorite part of that bag is the zipper


----------



## houseof999

cuppateatime said:


> Might be weird but my favorite part of that bag is the zipper


I don't think it's weird. It's fun! I think @tealocean would agree as well.


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. This week


Thanks! Adding to my list next time I’m at the outlets and it’s 70% off


----------



## Caspin22

meepabeep said:


> Kaffe Fasset Academy Crossbody



This is gorgeous.  Something so appealing about this bag.  I wish I could carry small bags!


----------



## Caspin22

More on my renewed love for Poppy. She’s missing the hang tags but for the price and condition, I couldn’t pass her up.


----------



## meepabeep

Caspin22 said:


> This is gorgeous.  Something so appealing about this bag.  I wish I could carry small bags!


Thank you!


Caspin22 said:


> More on my renewed love for Poppy. She’s missing the hang tags but for the price and condition, I couldn’t pass her up.
> 
> View attachment 4578765


 
Pretty! I love the colors.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I've been into wide handbag straps lately, and while browsing online I came cross this strap that I just had to have.  The detail is incredible in person!


----------



## Caspin22

My Cypress Bedford from the last sale arrived today and she’s perfect. The leather is perfectly smooth, and they even included a nicely folded dust bag!


----------



## Tosa22

Caspin22 said:


> My Cypress Bedford from the last sale arrived today and she’s perfect. The leather is perfectly smooth, and they even included a nicely folded dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 4579352


The color is so pretty.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Caspin22 said:


> More on my renewed love for Poppy. She’s missing the hang tags but for the price and condition, I couldn’t pass her up.
> 
> View attachment 4578765


Fun colors!


----------



## momtok

Caspin22 said:


> More on my renewed love for Poppy. She’s missing the hang tags but for the price and condition, I couldn’t pass her up.
> 
> View attachment 4578765


I love all that purple!


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> Kaffe Fasset Academy Crossbody





cuppateatime said:


> Might be weird but my favorite part of that bag is the zipper





houseof999 said:


> I don't think it's weird. It's fun! I think @tealocean would agree as well.


  House called it! Dear MB, my eyes went straight for the zipper area. Not weird at all. LOL!


----------



## tealocean

ohmisseevee said:


> I've been into wide handbag straps lately, and while browsing online I came cross this strap that I just had to have.  The detail is incredible in person!


This is so beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> My Cypress Bedford from the last sale arrived today and she’s perfect. The leather is perfectly smooth, and they even included a nicely folded dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 4579352


 Oh that color!


----------



## meepabeep

cuppateatime said:


> Might be weird but my favorite part of that bag is the zipper





houseof999 said:


> I don't think it's weird. It's fun! I think @tealocean would agree as well.





tealocean said:


> House called it! Dear MB, my eyes went straight for the zipper area. Not weird at all. LOL!



I agree, not weird, I love it! My mom and aunt love it too.


----------



## MiaKay

Here’s my first 1941 purchase, the metallic graphite Rogue ☺️


----------



## Teagaggle

Metallic Graphite = color of the day. Cassie! All that remains is to accessorize!


----------



## MiaKay

Teagaggle said:


> Metallic Graphite = color of the day. Cassie! All that remains is to accessorize!
> View attachment 4579750
> View attachment 4579752
> View attachment 4579753
> View attachment 4579754



Beautiful! I was never into metallics until just now. Love the edgy vibes, and the C turnlock looks awesome in gunmetal!


----------



## holiday123

Tweed tabby 26 with a couple of buckles to swap out. Ready for the holiday season.


----------



## Punkkitten

holiday123 said:


> Tweed tabby 26 with a couple of buckles to swap out. Ready for the holiday season.


Ooooohhh.  I couldn't convince my DH to come with me to view the new ones  [he did ask what I wanted....]
so Mum is going to accompany me tomorrow. She is as much of a purse addict as I am so it will be much more fun....as well as encouragement 
I live the idea of swapping out the c clasp.


----------



## Lee22

Excited to finally pick up my new camera bag and carry my playful SLG . Just in time for my son's football game tonight....


----------



## tealocean

MiaKay said:


> Here’s my first 1941 purchase, the metallic graphite Rogue ☺️


So lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Metallic Graphite = color of the day. Cassie! All that remains is to accessorize!
> View attachment 4579750
> View attachment 4579752
> View attachment 4579753
> View attachment 4579754


 Stunning!


----------



## holiday123

Punkkitten said:


> Ooooohhh.  I couldn't convince my DH to come with me to view the new ones  [he did ask what I wanted....]
> so Mum is going to accompany me tomorrow. She is as much of a purse addict as I am so it will be much more fun....as well as encouragement
> I live the idea of swapping out the c clasp.


Yes! You have to get the certain tabby's to make sure they are the customizable ones because some the buckles are glued, but after that you can buy future buckles


----------



## Greenone

I’m kind of in love this.


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Tweed tabby 26 with a couple of buckles to swap out. Ready for the holiday season.



This is really beautiful— congrats and enjoy.


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> This is really beautiful— congrats and enjoy.


Thank you! I can't wait to dress her up for the holiday season...I see the pave gold buckle with a gold chain or the black novelty strap with gold scallop rivets and the glitter buckle with a gunmetal chain


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Tweed tabby 26 with a couple of buckles to swap out. Ready for the holiday season.


This one is my most favorite as of right now. You'll need to keep us posted on how the tweed hold up, I think I may need this one in my life soon.


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> This one is my most favorite as of right now. You'll need to keep us posted on how the tweed hold up, I think I may need this one in my life soon.


I will! It actually seems super low maintenance, a main reason I picked it because I'm not too careful with my bags. Love that the back is leather so it doesn't rub.


----------



## pianolize

ohmisseevee said:


> I've been into wide handbag straps lately, and while browsing online I came cross this strap that I just had to have.  The detail is incredible in person!





MiaKay said:


> Here’s my first 1941 purchase, the metallic graphite Rogue ☺️


Hi Both- 
Not a 'new' bag, but only the second time I've carried it- a regular-sized Rogue! I totally have this strap too, and put it on EVERYTHING! (Not that you can see it- it's on!)


----------



## carterazo

Greenone said:


> I’m kind of in love this.
> View attachment 4580229


So fun! Did you customize it?


----------



## MiaKay

pianolize said:


> Hi Both-
> Not a 'new' bag, but only the second time I've carried it- a regular-sized Rogue! I totally have this strap too, and put it on EVERYTHING! (Not that you can see it- it's on!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580854



That’s a beautiful bag! Love the nude pink colour and the soft pebble leather.


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> So fun! Did you customize it?



Hi @carterazo ! Actually not the bag, but I was SO excited about it (they recognized me and knew I freaked out about this one), that they made this tag for me!!!  I miss the customization specialist there- he was just moving to the new store which opened last year 



MiaKay said:


> That’s a beautiful bag! Love the nude pink colour and the soft pebble leather.



Thank you @MiaKay ! I really wasn't sure about whether is actually carry this bag, but I just thought it was so gorgeous I jumped on it. I'm really sad they've discontinued these! (Not that I need any more!)


----------



## Punkkitten

So so pretty/edgy.
I did get a tortoise shell buckle to swap out, however my mom purchased it as a Christmas gift so I'll get that on December 25th 

This is my Christmas  gift to me...or a big 6christmas gift from hub (who wanted nothing to do with the shopping trip,  purchase and or reveal of it. Typical. 
So technically I consider that a gift from me to me. Haha.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> Ombre metallic tabby 26.


Holy moly that’s gooorgeous!! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Dylan satchel from the Space collection a few years back.  Not a fan of NASA, so I covered it with tea roses.  Added some hang tags to incorporate the colors and the rocket because of the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575507
> View attachment 4575508
> View attachment 4575509


Looks good! Great idea!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> I know this bag has already been revealed here, but I just wanted to share my photos. Pick this up at Coach store in Delaware, where the ladies there are just some of the nicest sweetest that I have encountered.
> I would encourage those who are looking to purchase this bag to really inspect them if you're buying in store. Look at multiples if possible. The leather does have some variation and marks show up very easily. She brought one from the display and it already had marks on it. I asked for one in the back and this one is good but was still in factory wrap. I don't know if you're ever going to have the perfect one and I'll have to see how it wears over time. It's really beautiful though, particularly the encrusted C logo.
> System showed less than 200 in stock in JAX. No idea if this style will show up in department stores.
> Also ordered the graphite Cassie which is official on 11/1. System showed 900 in JAX. She did 2 day delivery so cross fingers it may be here Wed or Thursday.
> View attachment 4576317
> View attachment 4576318


Loooooove it!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Metallic Graphite = color of the day. Cassie! All that remains is to accessorize!
> View attachment 4579750
> View attachment 4579752
> View attachment 4579753
> View attachment 4579754


Oh wow I love it in this color!!


----------



## carterazo

Punkkitten said:


> So so pretty/edgy.
> I did get a tortoise shell buckle to swap out, however my mom purchased it as a Christmas gift so I'll get that on December 25th
> 
> This is my Christmas  gift to me...or a big 6christmas gift from hub (who wanted nothing to do with the shopping trip,  purchase and or reveal of it. Typical.
> So technically I consider that a gift from me to me. Haha.


Ooooh, great gift!   Congrats!


----------



## Bagmedic

Received this Cassidy bag from an online sale a few weeks ago.  I really like the size especially for weekends.


----------



## Alexa5

Punkkitten said:


> So so pretty/edgy.
> I did get a tortoise shell buckle to swap out, however my mom purchased it as a Christmas gift so I'll get that on December 25th
> 
> This is my Christmas  gift to me...or a big 6christmas gift from hub (who wanted nothing to do with the shopping trip,  purchase and or reveal of it. Typical.
> So technically I consider that a gift from me to me. Haha.


If I ever decide to get a Tabby, this is the one I like best so far.


----------



## Punkkitten

Alexa5 said:


> If I ever decide to get a Tabby, this is the one I like best so far.


This one stopped me in my tracks.  I saw it a week ago in a magazine and now I own it that's how much I loved it 
It's a beaut for sure!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> Received this Cassidy bag from an online sale a few weeks ago.  I really like the size especially for weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581877


Love this color and such a nice looking bag! What is the official color name?


----------



## Miss Liz

I can fit everything I actually need and love the option of customizing hardware!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Punkkitten said:


> So so pretty/edgy.
> I did get a tortoise shell buckle to swap out, however my mom purchased it as a Christmas gift so I'll get that on December 25th
> 
> This is my Christmas  gift to me...or a big 6christmas gift from hub (who wanted nothing to do with the shopping trip,  purchase and or reveal of it. Typical.
> So technically I consider that a gift from me to me. Haha.



OMG this is sooooo beautiful!!! What Color/Material are the sides?


----------



## Punkkitten

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> OMG this is sooooo beautiful!!! What Color/Material are the sides?


Saddle burnished leather, top is black pebbled leather and the pocket under the flap is black suede


----------



## Bagmedic

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color and such a nice looking bag! What is the official color name?


Color is Bright Cardinal and style # is F76689.  They also had a small backpack in this color/studs.  While I love the look of backpacks, I don't carry them well so opted for the top handle.


----------



## Ireiki4u

My new baby, she’s gorgeous!


----------



## redwood66

What a lovely bag this Bedford is and the Cypress color is beautiful!  All loaded up with a towel and two cans of Progresso to begin the slouch training.  The glovetanned smooth leather feels so nice.  I think the only thing that I will miss is an outside pocket for my phone.  Other than that it is lovely and so light weight compared to the Rogues.


----------



## pianolize

redwood66 said:


> What a lovely bag this Bedford is and the Cypress color is beautiful!  All loaded up with a towel and two cans of Progresso to begin the slouch training.  The glovetanned smooth leather feels so nice.  I think the only thing that I will miss is an outside pocket for my phone.  Other than that it is lovely and so light weight compared to the Rogues.
> 
> View attachment 4583466


This color is just amazing!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few items from outlets for friends


----------



## moissydan98

not the best pictures but i now have little rexy traveling with me


----------



## whateve

daniellainez67 said:


> not the best pictures but i now have little rexy traveling with me
> View attachment 4584688
> View attachment 4584689
> View attachment 4584690


I've never seen this one before! He's cute!


----------



## moissydan98

whateve said:


> I've never seen this one before! He's cute!


thank you!! if you look closely you’ll see that his eyes are crystals


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil reveal


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lil reveal


A very nice haul. You keeping anything?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil reveal


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> A very nice haul. You keeping anything?


You no not. For friends


----------



## Crystice

Hello all! To everyone with the Ellie crossbody: how do you like it? Any input would be helpful and appreciated!


----------



## holiday123

Crystice said:


> Hello all! To everyone with the Ellie crossbody: how do you like it? Any input would be helpful and appreciated!


I really like mine. I find it easy to use and get a lot of compliments on it. I have the stone one. It is a smaller bag so if you carry a lot then it won't work for you. I can fit phone, wallet, keys, card case, gum and chapstick in there without much fuss.


----------



## Crystice

holiday123 said:


> I really like mine. I find it easy to use and get a lot of compliments on it. I have the stone one. It is a smaller bag so if you carry a lot then it won't work for you. I can fit phone, wallet, keys, card case, gum and chapstick in there without much fuss.


That sounds like it would work! Thank you! I just did a pre order for the sale on the black one. I can’t wait to get it


----------



## shoes+handbags

Lula Legacy Drawstring Duffle (style 9952) from 1996. It was authenticated by @Hyacinth - thank you again! This is my first vintage Coach and I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

shoes+handbags said:


> Lula Legacy Drawstring Duffle (style 9952) from 1996. It was authenticated by @Hyacinth - thank you again! This is my first vintage Coach and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4587449



This looks so nice — such a deep rich black color.  Enjoy


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> This looks so nice — such a deep rich black color.  Enjoy


Thank you very much! I’m pleased with the condition of the bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I've been eyeing this for weeks but it kept showing as sold out. Popped back online a few days ago so I snagged it with my 20%. The colors are absolutely gorgeous!! I'm afraid of the chalk leather on the back though. Not sure if I should exchange for the larger version with black on the back because that one doesn't have the beautiful purple snake color on it.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Harley77 said:


> I've been eyeing this for weeks but it kept showing as sold out. Popped back online a few days ago so I snagged it with my 20%. The colors are absolutely gorgeous!! I'm afraid of the chalk leather on the back though. Not sure if I should exchange for the larger version with black on the back because that one doesn't have the beautiful purple snake color on it.



I love all your other Coach goodies in the background, too! 

So Bloomingdales has this stock photo with a purple snakeskin in the middle of the larger version. Do you think it might be the same just different lighting? 




https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...23&pn=1|2|23|157&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone

My other thought is the purple snakeskin is an ombré and depending on how they cut it you get the more plum or more blueish purple. The right side of the middle snakeskin sort of looks like the right side of your bag?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LaVisioneer said:


> I love all your other Coach goodies in the background, too!
> 
> So Bloomingdales has this stock photo with a purple snakeskin in the middle of the larger version. Do you think it might be the same just different lighting?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588696
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/coach-tabby-snakeskin-shoulder-bag?ID=3468014&CategoryID=1004772#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=NULL&rId=NULL&spc=157&spp=23&pn=1|2|23|157&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone
> 
> My other thought is the purple snakeskin is an ombré and depending on how they cut it you get the more plum or more blueish purple. The right side of the middle snakeskin sort of looks like the right side of your bag?


Thanks!!
My boutique had 2 of this larger size and both were a burgundy in the middle. Bloomingdale's stock pic is incorrect with the long strap, it's just plain black and not snakeskin. There are also 2 versions of the little tabby snake clutch. Of course the one with the pretty purple is chalk and the black leather clutch has the burgundy snake. I wish I could somehow combine the 2!!


----------



## zjones

Ordered the Troupe Tote 16 after seeing pics of someone else's and, like them, I'm probably going to end up returning. I wanted a simple black bag and the Central Shopper Tote still has a TON of room left over after I put my daily essentials in, so I was thinking this bag was going to be slightly smaller than that one.

Boy, was I wrong. This thing is T-I-N-Y. Attached are pics of my essentials (minus phone, which was used to take the pictures) as well as a front and two side views (one open, one closed). It's also ENTIRELY glovetanned leather, which means it's going to show every little scratch and nick. Note that I used a card case in-store when I tried my stuff in it and that the wallet is there for "space remaining" purposes as there would be a phone plus card case. Also, the cosmetic case used is a tinier version of the one I usually carry (larger, canvas, can fit my eyeglass cleaner which is too tall for the smallest one).







I think I will be returning her and using those funds for some items I want that are included in the Thanksgiving event (like the Central Shopper Tote? ).


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> Ordered the Troupe Tote 16 after seeing pics of someone else's and, like them, I'm probably going to end up returning. I wanted a simple black bag and the Central Shopper Tote still has a TON of room left over after I put my daily essentials in, so I was thinking this bag was going to be slightly smaller than that one.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong. This thing is T-I-N-Y. Attached are pics of my essentials (minus phone, which was used to take the pictures) as well as a front and two side views (one open, one closed). It's also ENTIRELY glovetanned leather, which means it's going to show every little scratch and nick. Note that I used a card case in-store when I tried my stuff in it and that the wallet is there for "space remaining" purposes as there would be a phone plus card case. Also, the cosmetic case used is a tinier version of the one I usually carry (larger, canvas, can fit my eyeglass cleaner which is too tall for the smallest one).
> 
> View attachment 4590003
> View attachment 4590004
> View attachment 4590005
> View attachment 4590006
> 
> 
> I think I will be returning her and using those funds for some items I want that are included in the Thanksgiving event (like the Central Shopper Tote? ).


Oh no! I just ordered the red today for PCE. The pics SA sent next to dinky made it look the same size as the Willis 18. I guess I'll find out tomorrow. I hope you find the plain black bag you're looking for


----------



## zjones

WAIT.

They gave you PCE discount on it? I was told it wasn't included because it's December floorset. I mean, it's irrelevant 'cause I'm going to return, but still.


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> WAIT.
> 
> They gave you PCE discount on it? I was told it wasn't included because it's December floorset. I mean, it's irrelevant 'cause I'm going to return, but still.


Yes it discounted. I don't know if it was supposed to, but my SA always tries the sku to see if it will. This was in her store so I don't know if that matters either... pushing discount through at register vs. ordering through JAX?


----------



## zjones

It's also weird that your SA was able to order it for you. Mine tried and the found system wouldn't push the order through despite there being plenty of quantity in JAX. 

Hrm. 

Oh well. I hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Yes it discounted. I don't know if it was supposed to, but my SA always tries the sku to see if it will. This was in her store so I don't know if that matters either... pushing discount through at register vs. ordering through JAX?





zjones said:


> It's also weird that your SA was able to order it for you. Mine tried and the found system wouldn't push the order through despite there being plenty of quantity in JAX.
> 
> Hrm.
> 
> Oh well. I hope you enjoy yours.


2 of the full size Troupes on the website are marked as being able to use the coupon. None of the 16s are. It seems random.


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> It's also weird that your SA was able to order it for you. Mine tried and the found system wouldn't push the order through despite there being plenty of quantity in JAX.
> 
> Hrm.
> 
> Oh well. I hope you enjoy yours.


The bag was in her store so she didn't have to order. I didn't even know these were out yet so was surprised when she said she had it. I'm guessing that is why she could discount it. My receipt says 30% standard vs. 30%  customers event or whatever it usually says. 

Not sure this size is going to work for me. I don't know how many tiny bags I need.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Recently buy:
Shearling tabby 26



And from fw Sale


----------



## LOVEsersen

zjones said:


> Ordered the Troupe Tote 16 after seeing pics of someone else's and, like them, I'm probably going to end up returning. I wanted a simple black bag and the Central Shopper Tote still has a TON of room left over after I put my daily essentials in, so I was thinking this bag was going to be slightly smaller than that one.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong. This thing is T-I-N-Y. Attached are pics of my essentials (minus phone, which was used to take the pictures) as well as a front and two side views (one open, one closed). It's also ENTIRELY glovetanned leather, which means it's going to show every little scratch and nick. Note that I used a card case in-store when I tried my stuff in it and that the wallet is there for "space remaining" purposes as there would be a phone plus card case. Also, the cosmetic case used is a tinier version of the one I usually carry (larger, canvas, can fit my eyeglass cleaner which is too tall for the smallest one).
> 
> View attachment 4590003
> View attachment 4590004
> View attachment 4590005
> View attachment 4590006
> 
> 
> I think I will be returning her and using those funds for some items I want that are included in the Thanksgiving event (like the Central Shopper Tote? ).



It’s so cute  I love mini bag.
Is the lining fabric or suede?


----------



## tealocean

Finally took pictures of my new (to me):  Dreamer 21, Rogue 25, Dinky 24.


----------



## Teagaggle

LOVEsersen said:


> Recently buy:
> Shearling tabby 26
> View attachment 4590344
> 
> 
> And from fw Sale
> View attachment 4590345
> View attachment 4590348
> View attachment 4590346
> View attachment 4590347


LOVE the jacket...is it men's? I've had my eye on the scarf as well. Nice score!


----------



## Melodyjj

LOVEsersen said:


> Recently buy:
> Shearling tabby 26
> View attachment 4590344
> 
> 
> And from fw Sale
> View attachment 4590345
> View attachment 4590348
> View attachment 4590346
> View attachment 4590347



Skiing Rexy is so cute!


----------



## Punkkitten

LOVEsersen said:


> Recently buy:
> Shearling tabby 26
> View attachment 4590344
> 
> 
> And from fw Sale
> View attachment 4590345
> View attachment 4590348
> View attachment 4590346
> View attachment 4590347


I talked myself out of a rexy charm yesterday when 8 placed an order for the Dreamer card holder.  Because I really don't  use bag charms all that often...
That rexy scarf however, I would use plus a leather tab?!  ::runs off to place another order::


----------



## LOVEsersen

Teagaggle said:


> LOVE the jacket...is it men's? I've had my eye on the scarf as well. Nice score!



Jacket is for woman, double sided wearable. I love the signature side more 




Use the scarf this way


----------



## Teagaggle

LOVEsersen said:


> Jacket is for woman, double sided wearable. I love the signature side more
> 
> View attachment 4590844
> 
> 
> Use the scarf this way
> View attachment 4590852


Love it all, thx! Do you get an extra 30% off the sale price?


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Finally took pictures of my new (to me):  Dreamer 21, Rogue 25, Dinky 24.
> View attachment 4590431
> View attachment 4590432
> View attachment 4590433



Triple congrats TO .  Wow, these three beauties arrived just in time for the holidays.  I like them all (even the one with the butterfly, lol).  Enjoy and we look forward to more pretty pics


----------



## holiday123

OK @zjones was not kidding. This troupe 16 is comically tiny, yet I think it may be a keeper? It might be smaller than Willis 18. It's extended holiday returns so I have time to decide. I love the ombre tabby clutch though so it's staying.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> OK @zjones was not kidding. This troupe 16 is comically tiny, yet I think it may be a keeper? It might be smaller than Willis 18. It's extended holiday returns so I have time to decide. I love the ombre tabby clutch though so it's staying.


It's pretty darn cute on you though!  I want the Willis 18 in that red.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> It's pretty darn cute on you though!  I want the Willis 18 in that red.


Ooh Willis 18 in that color would be so pretty! I don't understand why troupe 16 costs more than Willis 18 honestly. It has 0 pockets and fabric vs. leather lining. Hmmm.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Ooh Willis 18 in that color would be so pretty! I don't understand why troupe 16 costs more than Willis 18 honestly. It has 0 pockets and fabric vs. leather lining. Hmmm.


No really fabric lining?  It's a no for me then but I do want something in this color.  Maybe the Charlie bucket?  I like the full size Troupe too but those might be too much red for me.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> No really fabric lining?  It's a no for me then but I do want something in this color.  Maybe the Charlie bucket?  I like the full size Troupe too but those might be too much red for me.


It's the same lining as tabby and parker. Suede-like, but not suede.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Finally took pictures of my new (to me):  Dreamer 21, Rogue 25, Dinky 24.
> View attachment 4590431
> View attachment 4590432
> View attachment 4590433


TO, these are such beautiful purchases!  You must be so happy with everything. I don’t have a Dreamer but cousins on your Rogue 25 (mine is navy rivets) and Dinky 24 (mine is just plain denim but I like the cute design on yours).


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> TO, these are such beautiful purchases!  You must be so happy with everything. I don’t have a Dreamer but cousins on your Rogue 25 (mine is navy rivets) and Dinky 24 (mine is just plain denim but I like the cute design on yours).


Thank you, ML!  You may know I have admired your gorgeous Rogue 25  and am so happy to have one too! Yes, it is the same navy rivets with the little tea roses. I'm happy to be twins!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Triple congrats TO .  Wow, these three beauties arrived just in time for the holidays.  I like them all (even the one with the butterfly, lol).  Enjoy and we look forward to more pretty pics


Thank you, IM!  Oh no, I forgot to warn you about the butterfly!   I'm having way too much fun wearing these beautiful bags.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> OK @zjones was not kidding. This troupe 16 is comically tiny, yet I think it may be a keeper? It might be smaller than Willis 18. It's extended holiday returns so I have time to decide. I love the ombre tabby clutch though so it's staying.


These are cute! I love your ombre clutch! Those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Thank you, ML!  You may know I have admired your gorgeous Rogue 25  and am so happy to have one too! Yes, it is the same navy rivets with the little tea roses. I'm happy to be twins!


I’m so pleased you’re enjoying your Rogue 25!  The navy is so beautiful and the rivets really elevate this style. I think I’ll carry mine again this weekend!


----------



## marcott2

Sarah03 said:


> The Darla 32 courtesy of a fantastic SA!


how do you like this bag? im very tempted with the 30% off now....with Coachs sale...….but I just bought my 6th Cassie in Oxblood, so feeling guilty to buy more......but this sale is too good.....look forward to any thoughts.


----------



## jlw05

I've been wanting a Cassie since they came out so now I finally got mine with the current sale! Also had the hangtag monogrammed for the first time. I love this bag so much and I've only carried it around the house so far!


----------



## Sarah03

marcott2 said:


> how do you like this bag? im very tempted with the 30% off now....with Coachs sale...….but I just bought my 6th Cassie in Oxblood, so feeling guilty to buy more......but this sale is too good.....look forward to any thoughts.


I love it! It holds all my daily work stuff and it’s not heavy. It also has a nice slouch when carried by the top handles.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Floral Haircalf Rogue


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Floral Haircalf Rogue


Gorgeous!  I was hoping you didn't get the wild beast one like the stock photo!  And this isn't as light as the one someone else thought it might be!  Love it!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Gorgeous!  I was hoping you didn't get the wild beast one like the stock photo!  And this isn't as light as the one someone else thought it might be!  Love it!


I'm so excited about it!! Absolutely love the dark hardware with it too!! It also matches a ton of my wardrobe.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Harley77 said:


> Floral Haircalf Rogue


Gorgeous!!! I have never seen this one before.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Gorgeous!!! I have never seen this one before.


Thanks!! It was my "mystery" purchase from FOS. No pictures were listed but I took a chance on it because the description had purple in it lol


----------



## Dinky22

I just received my Troupe Tote 16! I couldn’t resist the cuteness!


----------



## holiday123

Dinky22 said:


> I just received my Troupe Tote 16! I couldn’t resist the cuteness!


What do you think of the size? I had mine all packed up and waiting outside my front door for the UPS man, but I quickly pulled her back inside. I'm still debating if I'll use it, but it's so adorable!


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Floral Haircalf Rogue


Ooh the mystery bag! I'm glad it turned out to be so pretty!


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> Floral Haircalf Rogue


Oh my goodness!  I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> Floral Haircalf Rogue



This is really special — so gorgeous!!  And I like the charm you added.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Ooh the mystery bag! I'm glad it turned out to be so pretty!





redwood66 said:


> Oh my goodness!  I love it!





Iamminda said:


> This is really special — so gorgeous!!  And I like the charm you added.  Congrats and enjoy



Thanks!!!! I'm really loving it and can't wait to use it. I was so sure I was going to end up returning it too before it arrived, silly me


----------



## JoeDelRey

I found this wristlet at work today and with my employee discount it came out to $13


----------



## tealocean

jlw05 said:


> I've been wanting a Cassie since they came out so now I finally got mine with the current sale! Also had the hangtag monogrammed for the first time. I love this bag so much and I've only carried it around the house so far!
> View attachment 4592082


Lovely!


----------



## tealocean

Harley77 said:


> Floral Haircalf Rogue


That is pretty, and you have a great charm with it!


----------



## Sarah03

Harley77 said:


> Floral Haircalf Rogue


That is the most beautiful bag! Wow!


----------



## Dinky22

holiday123 said:


> What do you think of the size? I had mine all packed up and waiting outside my front door for the UPS man, but I quickly pulled her back inside. I'm still debating if I'll use it, but it's so adorable!


I compared it to my Rogue 17 and it fits the same amount of stuff. I am a fan of mini bags so the size isn’t an issue for me. I’m sorta disappointed they didn’t use brass hardware on the cadet blue version, but alas I still haven’t snagged my dream job of being a Coach Designer ‍


----------



## AstridRhapsody

tealocean said:


> That is pretty, and you have a great charm with it!





Sarah03 said:


> That is the most beautiful bag! Wow!



Thanks!! I can't stop petting it


----------



## Caspin22

Harley77 said:


> Floral Haircalf Rogue



OMG this is amazing.  Is the back side leather or haircalf?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Caspin22 said:


> OMG this is amazing.  Is the back side leather or haircalf?


Thanks!! Haircalf all over, although I wish it was only on the front like my sequins rogues.


----------



## holiday123

Picked up this men's pouch today while at Coach. It seems perfect for concerts or sporting events. Fits phone in 1 slip pocket, card case in the front flap pocket and still has 1 more slip pocket and 2 card pockets on back.


----------



## holiday123

Gunmetal Cassie I just had customized. Thrilled with how it turned out!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Gunmetal Cassie I just had customized. Thrilled with how it turned out!


Oh good Lord...now I need a 2nd so I can customize! That's really nice! 
My SA was using the men's pouch you got. Totally useable!
I picked up the small central tote shopper in grey, a few scarves & the olive quilted jacket that @LOVEsersen revealed a couple pages back.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Oh good Lord...now I need a 2nd so I can customize! That's really nice!
> My SA was using the men's pouch you got. Totally useable!
> I picked up the small central tote shopper in grey, a few scarves & the olive quilted jacket that @LOVEsersen revealed a couple pages back.


That shopper tote is so cute! 
I was killing time waiting for Cassie to be done and wandered into the men's department..a few good choices over there and dark hardware


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Gunmetal Cassie I just had customized. Thrilled with how it turned out!


I like this... for some reason the gunmetal with no colorblocking or anything doesn't really speak to me--but I like it with your customization.  That really makes the bag!


----------



## Punkkitten

holiday123 said:


> Gunmetal Cassie I just had customized. Thrilled with how it turned out!


That lightning bolt pin is a favorite (I think because it reminds me of AcDc and one Mr. David Bowie.
.  I also love the moon!  I've never seen that one before.  Super cute!


----------



## Jeny09

holiday123 said:


> OK @zjones was not kidding. This troupe 16 is comically tiny, yet I think it may be a keeper? It might be smaller than Willis 18. It's extended holiday returns so I have time to decide. I love the ombre tabby clutch though so it's staying.


 
The troupe looks really cute on you!


----------



## pursesandoxies

holiday123 said:


> Gunmetal Cassie I just had customized. Thrilled with how it turned out!


LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> I like this... for some reason the gunmetal with no colorblocking or anything doesn't really speak to me--but I like it with your customization.  That really makes the bag!



Thank you! I had an idea of what I wanted to do and let my SA run with it. I woke up to a text that another customer loved how it came out and is having hers done in a similar way, but with a couple of tea rose pins instead of the lightning bolt.


Punkkitten said:


> That lightning bolt pin is a favorite (I think because it reminds me of AcDc and one Mr. David Bowie.
> .  I also love the moon!  I've never seen that one before.  Super cute!


Funny I think the lightning bolt is a lot of favorites because my store was completely sold out of them....they used one of the magnets since it still had the holes in the back to attach to a bag and no one will know there is also a magnet back there   My SA is obsessed with the moon. Last customization I had done was just the moon in the corner of a card case. It is so pretty and the texture matches this bag perfectly.


----------



## TraGiv

I’m enjoying my Tabby Hobo. I’m thinking about getting it in Saddle.


----------



## TraGiv

I’m enjoying my Tabby Hobo. I’m thinking about getting it in Saddle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4593741


----------



## MiaKay

TraGiv said:


> I’m enjoying my Tabby Hobo. I’m thinking about getting it in Saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593741



I absolutely love this style - nothing like a casual smooshy leather hobo for everyday use! The black and saddle are stunning, and the pewter/stone blue version is also lovely.

Enjoy your new purchase ☺️


----------



## Caspin22

TraGiv said:


> I’m enjoying my Tabby Hobo. I’m thinking about getting it in Saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593741



Love this...totally reminds me of the LV Metis Hobo.  On the website, the photos make it look like stiff leather, but yours looks so smooshy and soft.  I had dismissed it from my brain when I thought it was stiff, but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## inkfade

Went to my local Coach store today to look at some of the new Rexy items, but they didn't have them in yet. Found them at Macy's, though!




Yet another Rexy charm I don't need. 




It's difficult to tell in the pic, but the spines of the Rexy prints have glitter on them. I could not resist this print, I knew as soon as I saw it on the website I'd have to have it.




And here's Lucy helping out with the pic. I have wanted a round coin case for a long time (to keep my earbuds in) and was excited to see this on the Coach website, but then was bummed when I saw it had gold hardware, as I'm not the biggest fan of ghw. Decided not to buy it. Imagine my surprise when I saw in the store it had gunmetal hardware! Of course it then immediately had to come home with me. 

I had to talk myself out of getting skiing Rexy at the Coach store, since I have a different Rexy bag charm and Rexy leather stickers on the way from the website. I'm afraid I'm addicted to the dinosaur line.


----------



## marcott2

Sarah03 said:


> I love it! It holds all my daily work stuff and it’s not heavy. It also has a nice slouch when carried by the top handles.


I caved I and bought it yesterday (after buying that 6th Cassie in Oxblood Friday, I need help with control) …..as that sale is too good and it goes 40% off Dec 2nd, so the store manager is crediting me back another 10% then as well.....they are no longer available from Coach general warehouse in FL.....so the retail stores are the only ones to have it and apparently getting limited. Im holding out to see it two retail bags im watching on coachoutlet.com get marked down further black Friday......so, NO MORE Coach til then, if at all...….ha


----------



## ltbag

I found one of my holy grail Rogues on ebay.  My like new Oxblood Rogue 36.  I love it so much I moved into it right after opening the package.


----------



## moissydan98

marcott2 said:


> I caved I and bought it yesterday (after buying that 6th Cassie in Oxblood Friday, I need help with control) …..as that sale is too good and it goes 40% off Dec 2nd, so the store manager is crediting me back another 10% then as well.....they are no longer available from Coach general warehouse in FL.....so the retail stores are the only ones to have it and apparently getting limited. Im holding out to see it two retail bags im watching on coachoutlet.com get marked down further black Friday......so, NO MORE Coach til then, if at all...….ha


congrats on your (6th!) cassie! and i’m sorry - did you say that everything that’s on sale now will be at 40% off on 12/2? because if that’s the case i might hold out on some purchases until then!


----------



## whateve

ltbag said:


> I found one of my holy grail Rogues on ebay.  My like new Oxblood Rogue 36.  I love it so much I moved into it right after opening the package.
> View attachment 4594377


Congratulations! Who makes that cute robot?


----------



## cuppateatime

inkfade said:


> Went to my local Coach store today to look at some of the new Rexy items, but they didn't have them in yet. Found them at Macy's, though!
> 
> View attachment 4594351
> 
> 
> Yet another Rexy charm I don't need.
> 
> View attachment 4594352
> 
> 
> It's difficult to tell in the pic, but the spines of the Rexy prints have glitter on them. I could not resist this print, I knew as soon as I saw it on the website I'd have to have it.
> 
> View attachment 4594353
> 
> 
> And here's Lucy helping out with the pic. I have wanted a round coin case for a long time (to keep my earbuds in) and was excited to see this on the Coach website, but then was bummed when I saw it had gold hardware, as I'm not the biggest fan of ghw. Decided not to buy it. Imagine my surprise when I saw in the store it had gunmetal hardware! Of course it then immediately had to come home with me.
> 
> I had to talk myself out of getting skiing Rexy at the Coach store, since I have a different Rexy bag charm and Rexy leather stickers on the way from the website. I'm afraid I'm addicted to the dinosaur line.


I've always loved that Rexy carriage print! And what a cute kitty


----------



## ltbag

whateve said:


> Congratulations! Who makes that cute robot?


It's a Prada bag charm, one of my favorite charms. They do a series of the leather robots, and also do a series of robots made with beads. I like the cut out leather ones the best.


----------



## whateve

ltbag said:


> It's a Prada bag charm, one of my favorite charms. They do a series of the leather robots, and also do a series of robots made with beads. I like the cut out leather ones the best.


That's why I like it! I remember looking at these.


----------



## marcott2

daniellainez67 said:


> congrats on your (6th!) cassie! and i’m sorry - did you say that everything that’s on sale now will be at 40% off on 12/2? because if that’s the case i might hold out on some purchases until then!



No, most now won’t go on sale Dec 2.... select few will... per the manager.... she looked this one up and said it will, then told me that she will do the addl 10 percent on Dec 2nd credit back to my card.... she said the Cassie is excluded.... mostly the brighter colors, like from summer per her. BUT, she did say they will price adjust if you buy now and it gets reduced  within 30 days of purchase ..... so if you want one specifically I would get it and then call store or look online Dec 2nd to see if it gets marked down


----------



## moissydan98

marcott2 said:


> No, most now won’t go on sale Dec 2.... select few will... per the manager.... she looked this one up and said it will, then told me that she will do the addl 10 percent on Dec 2nd credit back to my card.... she said the Cassie is excluded.... mostly the brighter colors, like from summer per her. BUT, she did say they will price adjust if you buy now and it gets reduced  within 30 days of purchase ..... so if you want one specifically I would get it and then call store or look online Dec 2nd to see if it gets marked down


oh okay, thank you so much!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

inkfade said:


> Went to my local Coach store today to look at some of the new Rexy items, but they didn't have them in yet. Found them at Macy's, though!
> 
> View attachment 4594351
> 
> 
> Yet another Rexy charm I don't need.
> 
> View attachment 4594352
> 
> 
> It's difficult to tell in the pic, but the spines of the Rexy prints have glitter on them. I could not resist this print, I knew as soon as I saw it on the website I'd have to have it.
> 
> View attachment 4594353
> 
> 
> And here's Lucy helping out with the pic. I have wanted a round coin case for a long time (to keep my earbuds in) and was excited to see this on the Coach website, but then was bummed when I saw it had gold hardware, as I'm not the biggest fan of ghw. Decided not to buy it. Imagine my surprise when I saw in the store it had gunmetal hardware! Of course it then immediately had to come home with me.
> 
> I had to talk myself out of getting skiing Rexy at the Coach store, since I have a different Rexy bag charm and Rexy leather stickers on the way from the website. I'm afraid I'm addicted to the dinosaur line.


They’re all cute! Love the Rexys on the wristlet. Can you take a pic of Rexy hangtag against something for size reference plz.


----------



## SEWDimples

ltbag said:


> I found one of my holy grail Rogues on ebay.  My like new Oxblood Rogue 36.  I love it so much I moved into it right after opening the package.
> View attachment 4594377


Congrats! It looks great. Now you have 2 more Rogues on your must have list right?


----------



## ltbag

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! It looks great. Now you have 2 more Rogues on your must have list right?



I have the saddle colored suede rogue 36 with the black studs on my holy grail list, and a reddish python regular sized rogue on my list. (Olive rogue 36 was on my list, but I found it pretty much right after I posted that it was on my list lol. I haven't posted pictures of the Olive yet. I will when I use it.)

I am also open to other 2016 runway styles that I haven't seen yet that I may have missed at the time but that are clearly still in Coach's vault.  Any regular sized rogues would have to be really amazing and one of a kind for me to purchase at this point as I prefer the Rogue 36 size.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

What a beauty


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What a beauty


Nice!


----------



## Punkkitten

Little treats from the sale.
I had been eyeballing the dreamer card case for a few months and figured this was a good time to jump on it - especially seeing it was available in oxblood!
And the Rexy scarf  was a bit impulsive -but I'm not mad about it!  I had talked myself OUT of a rexy bag charm with the card case order and then saw someone on here post a photo of it.  I love scarves and it was THAT cute...so yeah.


----------



## inkfade

BeachBagGal said:


> They’re all cute! Love the Rexys on the wristlet. Can you take a pic of Rexy hangtag against something for size reference plz.



Here you go, with my other Rexy charm, a hangtag, and a slim wallet.


----------



## Caspin22

ltbag said:


> I found one of my holy grail Rogues on ebay.  My like new Oxblood Rogue 36.  I love it so much I moved into it right after opening the package.
> View attachment 4594377



Oh, that's the same leather as my Oxblood Bandit.  So yummy and squishy!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Small Marleigh


----------



## Nancy in VA

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Small Marleigh


I thought the black on only came in regular size.  Was this a "found" order?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nancy in VA said:


> I thought the black on only came in regular size.  Was this a "found" order?


Always a found


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nancy in VA said:


> I thought the black on only came in regular size.  Was this a "found" order?


This is oxblood


----------



## shoes+handbags

Punkkitten said:


> Little treats from the sale.
> I had been eyeballing the dreamer card case for a few months and figured this was a good time to jump on it - especially seeing it was available in oxblood!
> And the Rexy scarf  was a bit impulsive -but I'm not mad about it!  I had talked myself OUT of a rexy bag charm with the card case order and then saw someone on here post a photo of it.  I love scarves and it was THAT cute...so yeah.



 The Dreamer Card case is on my list too! Have you had a chance to use it yet?


----------



## finer_woman

inkfade said:


> Went to my local Coach store today to look at some of the new Rexy items, but they didn't have them in yet. Found them at Macy's, though!
> 
> View attachment 4594351
> 
> 
> Yet another Rexy charm I don't need.
> 
> View attachment 4594352
> 
> 
> It's difficult to tell in the pic, but the spines of the Rexy prints have glitter on them. I could not resist this print, I knew as soon as I saw it on the website I'd have to have it.
> 
> View attachment 4594353
> 
> 
> And here's Lucy helping out with the pic. I have wanted a round coin case for a long time (to keep my earbuds in) and was excited to see this on the Coach website, but then was bummed when I saw it had gold hardware, as I'm not the biggest fan of ghw. Decided not to buy it. Imagine my surprise when I saw in the store it had gunmetal hardware! Of course it then immediately had to come home with me.
> 
> I had to talk myself out of getting skiing Rexy at the Coach store, since I have a different Rexy bag charm and Rexy leather stickers on the way from the website. I'm afraid I'm addicted to the dinosaur line.


I love that pouch . I got an email from Macy's saying the new text collection was exclusively with them


----------



## Punkkitten

shoes+handbags said:


> The Dreamer Card case is on my list too! Have you had a chance to use it yet?


Ups JUST delivered it yesterday. I plan. On using it this weekend and as a travel wallet then I head to my sister in law's next week for Thanksgiving.  The leather is super soft and smooshy though!


----------



## SEWDimples

ltbag said:


> I have the saddle colored suede rogue 36 with the black studs on my holy grail list, and a reddish python regular sized rogue on my list. (Olive rogue 36 was on my list, but I found it pretty much right after I posted that it was on my list lol. I haven't posted pictures of the Olive yet. I will when I use it.)
> 
> I am also open to other 2016 runway styles that I haven't seen yet that I may have missed at the time but that are clearly still in Coach's vault.  Any regular sized rogues would have to be really amazing and one of a kind for me to purchase at this point as I prefer the Rogue 36 size.


I hope you find them all. I like haircalf Rogues, so searching for one.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Small Marleigh


I like the Marleigh. I want a black one in regular size.


----------



## Bagmedic

ltbag said:


> I have the saddle colored suede rogue 36 with the black studs on my holy grail list, and a reddish python regular sized rogue on my list. (Olive rogue 36 was on my list, but I found it pretty much right after I posted that it was on my list lol. I haven't posted pictures of the Olive yet. I will when I use it.)
> 
> I am also open to other 2016 runway styles that I haven't seen yet that I may have missed at the time but that are clearly still in Coach's vault.  Any regular sized rogues would have to be really amazing and one of a kind for me to purchase at this point as I prefer the Rogue 36 size.


What's the reddish python rogue look like?


----------



## ltbag

Bagmedic said:


> What's the reddish python rogue look like?



This stunning beauty is at the top of my holy grail list.


----------



## ltbag

SEWDimples said:


> I hope you find them all. I like haircalf Rogues, so searching for one.


I can highly recommend the Souvenir haircalf, which looks like a landscape painting.


----------



## Bagmedic

ltbag said:


> This stunning beauty is at the top of my holy grail list.
> View attachment 4596070


Never saw this one!  Agree....stunning!  I wish I could find the hay rogue w/ ostrich handles.  I keep hoping MTO rogue will get ostrich handles so I can make my own.  I know they only made a few of them.  I keep joking with my SA that I'm waiting for his mom to decide she doesn't want hers any more!


----------



## ltbag

Bagmedic said:


> Never saw this one!  Agree....stunning!  I wish I could find the hay rogue w/ ostrich handles.  I keep hoping MTO rogue will get ostrich handles so I can make my own.  I know they only made a few of them.  I keep joking with my SA that I'm waiting for his mom to decide she doesn't want hers any more!



When Coach finally realizes that they made a mistake in discontinuing the Rogue, hopefully they will add more MTO styles.  I'll keep my eye out for your Holy grail if you keep your eye out for mine. .  They probably only made a few of mine though so not a fair deal for you lol.


----------



## Bagmedic

ltbag said:


> When Coach finally realizes that they made a mistake in discontinuing the Rogue, hopefully they will add more MTO styles.  I'll keep my eye out for your Holy grail if you keep your eye out for mine. .  They probably only made a few of mine though so not a fair deal for you lol.


Deal!


----------



## LuvsElvis

Was trying to be good!! Of course I had to get something at my local Coach Store....
*Ms. Black Troupe Tote.....

*


----------



## LuvsElvis




----------



## Lauraroz

My new pebble leather duffle.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Loren Houndstooth boots. So cute. They run large so exchanging for a smaller size.


----------



## redwood66

Deliveries from today.  FOS Star Wars and the Marleigh 20.  The Marleigh is a perfect crossbody size and I like this one much better than the darker saddle one I had a few months ago.  
The Star Wars Leia and Darth Vader bears are so cute!


----------



## Satcheldoll

redwood66 said:


> Deliveries from today.  FOS Star Wars and the Marleigh 20.  The Marleigh is a perfect crossbody size and I like this one much better than the darker saddle one I had a few months ago.
> The Star Wars Leia and Darth Vader bears are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4596955


Bag twins!


----------



## redwood66

Satcheldoll said:


> Bag twins!


Do you still like yours?  It is very cute.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Satcheldoll said:


> Loren Houndstooth boots. So cute. They run large so exchanging for a smaller size.


Love these boots!


----------



## Nancy in VA

redwood66 said:


> Deliveries from today.  FOS Star Wars and the Marleigh 20.  The Marleigh is a perfect crossbody size and I like this one much better than the darker saddle one I had a few months ago.
> The Star Wars Leia and Darth Vader bears are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4596955


I really love the color leather on that Marleigh - so classy


----------



## inkfade

My new goodies arrived! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Drop bar tea rose necklace in silver



	

		
			
		

		
	
Rexy leather sticker (I bought two of these since they were on sale) 



Rexy collab bag charm; I've been eyeing this since it came out, just waiting for it to go on sale



	

		
			
		

		
	
Backside of Rexy bag charm



These are all three of my Rexy bag charms on my saddle Nomad. Another pic for the lady who asked for a size reference for the new glittery ballchain Rexy charm.

I decided to pull out all my Coach dino stuff for a Rexy/Woolly reunion, including my new purchases from a few days ago. Got some clearer pics of the bag charms, too:


----------



## moissydan98

inkfade said:


> My new goodies arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4597563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop bar tea rose necklace in silver
> 
> View attachment 4597564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexy leather sticker (I bought two of these since they were on sale)
> 
> View attachment 4597565
> 
> Rexy collab bag charm; I've been eyeing this since it came out, just waiting for it to go on sale
> 
> View attachment 4597566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of Rexy bag charm
> 
> View attachment 4597567
> 
> These are all three of my Rexy bag charms on my saddle Nomad. Another pic for the lady who asked for a size reference for the new glittery ballchain Rexy charm.
> 
> I decided to pull out all my Coach dino stuff for a Rexy/Woolly reunion, including my new purchases from a few days ago. Got some clearer pics of the bag charms, too:
> 
> View attachment 4597568
> 
> View attachment 4597569
> 
> View attachment 4597570


it's a rexy party


----------



## BunnyLV

Spoiled myself and bought a Coach trench coat in-store yesterday. It's a beautiful dark khaki with a leopard print lining, and the leopard spots are shaped like hearts! I still need to find the exact name of it lol. The leopard spots are specifically heart shaped and I can't find any pics of it... I've been wanting a nice trench forever and it was even perfect for my height (a little under 5 feet) 

I want to go back and grab a few Star Wars items!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

inkfade said:


> My new goodies arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4597563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop bar tea rose necklace in silver
> 
> View attachment 4597564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexy leather sticker (I bought two of these since they were on sale)
> 
> View attachment 4597565
> 
> Rexy collab bag charm; I've been eyeing this since it came out, just waiting for it to go on sale
> 
> View attachment 4597566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of Rexy bag charm
> 
> View attachment 4597567
> 
> These are all three of my Rexy bag charms on my saddle Nomad. Another pic for the lady who asked for a size reference for the new glittery ballchain Rexy charm.
> 
> I decided to pull out all my Coach dino stuff for a Rexy/Woolly reunion, including my new purchases from a few days ago. Got some clearer pics of the bag charms, too:
> 
> View attachment 4597568
> 
> View attachment 4597569
> 
> View attachment 4597570


Fabulous collection!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

redwood66 said:


> Do you still like yours?  It is very cute.


Yes I do! The tighter opening doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Found this cute card holder on eBay. I usually don’t do smooth leather but I love the style of this piece.


----------



## SEWDimples

My newest outlet haul. Very pleased with what I found.

Beechwood/Brass Harmony Hobo in Colorblock



Chalk Dinky 24



Oxblood Frame Bag



Oxblood Multi Boarder Rivets Dreamer (This is very small compared to my Dreamer Tote 36, but I really like it)


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul. Very pleased with what I found.
> 
> Beechwood/Brass Harmony Hobo in Colorblock
> View attachment 4598655
> 
> 
> Chalk Dinky 24
> View attachment 4598656
> 
> 
> Oxblood Frame Bag
> View attachment 4598657
> 
> 
> Oxblood Multi Boarder Rivets Dreamer (This is very small compared to my Dreamer Tote 36, but I really like it)
> View attachment 4598658
> 
> View attachment 4598659


Wow great haul!


----------



## houseof999

My newest new Coach from NM:


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> My newest new Coach from NM:
> View attachment 4598660


Congrats! I really like this bag and the Kaffe print. I would like to get a Marleigh in this same print. Enjoy.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul. Very pleased with what I found.
> 
> Beechwood/Brass Harmony Hobo in Colorblock
> View attachment 4598655
> 
> 
> Chalk Dinky 24
> View attachment 4598656
> 
> 
> Oxblood Frame Bag
> View attachment 4598657
> 
> 
> Oxblood Multi Boarder Rivets Dreamer (This is very small compared to my Dreamer Tote 36, but I really like it)
> View attachment 4598658
> 
> View attachment 4598659


Congrats! Great haul! I love that hobo!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Congrats! Great haul! I love that hobo!


Thanks! That was at the top of my must have list.


----------



## moissydan98

just so lovely 


i am thinking about getting the tote in this print as well!


----------



## climbgirl

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul. Very pleased with what I found.
> 
> Beechwood/Brass Harmony Hobo in Colorblock
> View attachment 4598655
> 
> 
> Chalk Dinky 24
> View attachment 4598656
> 
> 
> Oxblood Frame Bag
> View attachment 4598657
> 
> 
> Oxblood Multi Boarder Rivets Dreamer (This is very small compared to my Dreamer Tote 36, but I really like it)
> View attachment 4598658
> 
> View attachment 4598659




Where did you get the Oxblood Frame bag and is that the name of it?  Do you have style #?  Thanks!


----------



## shoes+handbags

SEWDimples said:


> My newest outlet haul. Very pleased with what I found.
> 
> Beechwood/Brass Harmony Hobo in Colorblock
> View attachment 4598655
> 
> 
> Chalk Dinky 24
> View attachment 4598656
> 
> 
> Oxblood Frame Bag
> View attachment 4598657
> 
> 
> Oxblood Multi Boarder Rivets Dreamer (This is very small compared to my Dreamer Tote 36, but I really like it)
> View attachment 4598658
> 
> View attachment 4598659


Great choices! The Harmony Hobo is already at the outlets? I thought I saw that exact color on display at a full price store yesterday... I keep checking it out every time I’m there.


----------



## ivdw

climbgirl said:


> Where did you get the Oxblood Frame bag and is that the name of it?  Do you have style #?  Thanks!


I think it is the Laural Frame bag, I have it too!


----------



## SEWDimples

shoes+handbags said:


> Great choices! The Harmony Hobo is already at the outlets? I thought I saw that exact color on display at a full price store yesterday... I keep checking it out every time I’m there.


Thanks! Yes, I’ve seen other pictures of the Harmony at the outlet. I saw a picture of the Chalk with snakeskin.


----------



## SEWDimples

Here is a picture of the Harmony at an outlet.


----------



## SEWDimples

ivdw said:


> I think it is the Laural Frame bag, I have it too!


Yes, you are right. Here’s the tag from the outlet.


----------



## moissydan98

my SA is the best  - he even gave the sale to another one of his employees. i’m so excited for the new items coming out later this week! 
for now i will enjoy my new piece


----------



## moissydan98

daniellainez67 said:


> my SA is the best  - he even gave the sale to another one of his employees. i’m so excited for the new items coming out later this week!
> for now i will enjoy my new piece
> View attachment 4599180


style # for anyone that is interested!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My Vandal Gummy clutch arrived today. I’m trying to venture outside my comfort zone a bit with color, so this is a fun addition. The leather is amazing!


----------



## Teagaggle

Newly customized Cassie & Troupe tote from Neimans.


----------



## Christofle

Just made my first Black Friday purchase on yet another piece of outerwear. I’ve been eyeing this hoodie all season but at over 3000 after taxes I couldn’t justify it pre-sale. I’m so excited 

Coach is really knocking it out of the park with their funky luxe pieces.


----------



## zjones

Thanksgiving event haul (so far)!

78217 Central Shopper Tote (black/brass)
87642 Small Wristlet in Signature Canvas with Snowman (brass/ivory multi) 
84720 Spinning Snowman Hangtag in Signature Canvas (white/white Signature) [which I had monogrammed as I thought it was too plain on the back without!] 
88431 Rexy Dot T-shirt (blue) 
79074 Button Down Blouse with Kaffe Fassett Print (peach/pink)


----------



## redwood66

Kaffe Fassett Troupe shoulder with my Marleigh longer crossbody strap.  I love it this way and think this bag was meant to be crossbody.  The Rexy hangtag in the new deep red color.  Love the red.  After some thought I don't think I am keeping the snakeskin strap because some of the scales are already lifting.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Newly customized Cassie & Troupe tote from Neimans.
> View attachment 4600737
> View attachment 4600738


Looks awesome!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Kaffe Fassett Troupe shoulder with my Marleigh longer crossbody strap.  I love it this way and think this bag was meant to be crossbody.  The Rexy hangtag in the new deep red color.  Love the red.  After some thought I don't think I am keeping the snakeskin strap because some of the scales are already lifting.
> 
> View attachment 4600853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600854


Ooh love the hangtag!


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Newly customized Cassie & Troupe tote from Neimans.
> View attachment 4600737
> View attachment 4600738


Lovely.  I love the colors on the Troupe!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Newly customized Cassie & Troupe tote from Neimans.
> View attachment 4600737
> View attachment 4600738


I love how you customized your Cassie! That must have been fun!


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> Lovely.  I love the colors on the Troupe!


Thx! I'm not usually a blue bag girl but I was drawn to it since its arrival. Comes with a nice shoulder strap as well. Came in a 1941 dust bag as well. Didn't realize it was part of that line.


----------



## Teagaggle

tealocean said:


> I love how you customized your Cassie! That must have been fun!


Thank you! I had inspiration from @holiday123


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil 70% finds


----------



## wintotty

With Cassie here


----------



## Teagaggle

wintotty said:


> With Cassie here


LOVE!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

wintotty said:


> With Cassie here


Cuteee


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This is one beautiful bag. Plus a great price at 70%


----------



## inkfade

I've got a serious Rexy problem. I went to the outlet site just to browse and ended up getting a clutch and large wristlet, all Rexy themed of course. Along with a little $8 Rexy sticker. I would have bought more, but a few other things I would have liked to have were sold out. Too bad I didn't visit the site earlier haha. I did talk myself out of the still-available gold Rexy necklace since I already have two, just in black and black/gold.


----------



## elvisfan4life

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is one beautiful bag. Plus a great price at 70%


I neeeeeeeeeed one


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Ramblers Legacy nearing the end of her rehab.


----------



## MrsGAM

Bought the Tea Rose Bow leather gloves in Oxblood during the last FOS, just in time for cold weather. They’re so soft and smooshy! Glad I didn’t wait since they’re sold out in the current FOS.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Straight swag. I love the outlets. Yes. I know y’all know


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Straight swag. I love the outlets. Yes. I know y’all know



This is one gorgeous tote CFC.   You have so many beautiful bags — your closet is like a Coach boutique, isn’t it?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Straight swag. I love the outlets. Yes. I know y’all know


Gorgeous


----------



## shoes+handbags

Narnanz said:


> New to me Ramblers Legacy nearing the end of her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601526


This bag is gorgeous! You did a great job with the rehab.


----------



## wintotty

Been waiting to get this bag for a while, glad I got it with discount!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you dear


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> This is one gorgeous tote CFC.   You have so many beautiful bags — your closet is like a Coach boutique, isn’t it?


Ty. Naw. I have a few


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is one beautiful bag. Plus a great price at 70%


Twins!  I like to wear it even in fall/winter with a charcoal sweater!  Nice way to brighten up winter!


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Straight swag. I love the outlets. Yes. I know y’all know


I spy the turquoise duffle photo bombing your rogue tote shoot!  I was just at my outlet tonight and saw the duffle.  I decided to pass but would have bought it if it were the smaller size.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ty. Naw. I have a few


Really?!! Do you purge often?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Really?!! Do you purge often?


No I do not. I get alot of bags for gals in a group. I keep my bags. Not gonna do all this work for the founds and purge. Lol. Last bag I got was the dinky. The tearose was for a gal


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Twins!  I like to wear it even in fall/winter with a charcoal sweater!  Nice way to brighten up winter!


Not mine. For a gal


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I spy the turquoise duffle photo bombing your rogue tote shoot!  I was just at my outlet tonight and saw the duffle.  I decided to pass but would have bought it if it were the smaller size.


Thats for another gal


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thats for another gal


Lol can I be your gal?


----------



## SEWDimples

Here are a few cute items that I picked up this evening when I went to get my found order.


----------



## jblended

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Straight swag. I love the outlets. *Yes. I know y’all know*


I, for one, never tire of your posts and hauls. Keep these posts coming! I love the eye candy! 
I'm currently living abroad so I'll never get the deals you get, so it brings me great joy to see your awesome finds. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> No I do not. I get alot of bags for gals in a group. I keep my bags. Not gonna do all this work for the founds and purge. Lol. Last bag I got was the dinky. The tearose was for a gal



Also, I wanted to say this ages ago, I think it's great that you do found orders for other people! It seems like a lot of work and a big time investment, so it's very kind of you to do it for friends.


----------



## carterazo

wintotty said:


> Been waiting to get this bag for a while, glad I got it with discount!


She's gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few cute items that I picked up this evening when I went to get my found order.
> View attachment 4602017
> 
> View attachment 4602018
> 
> View attachment 4602019
> 
> View attachment 4602021
> 
> View attachment 4602022


So cute!


----------



## elvisfan4life

jblended said:


> I, for one, never tire of your posts and hauls. Keep these posts coming! I love the eye candy!
> I'm currently living abroad so I'll never get the deals you get, so it brings me great joy to see your awesome finds.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wanted to say this ages ago, I think it's great that you do found orders for other people! It seems like a lot of work and a big time investment, so it's very kind of you to do it for friends.


definition of.lady and girlfriend!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Here's photos of my haul from last night.  
Tea Rose Rivet Large Pouch in Chalk #72400





Beechwood Colorblock Bedford Hobo #31672





Crystal Tea Rose Dinky in Nude (#F35523) and matching novelty strap (#F38732)





Dark Denim Tea Rose Novelty Strap #F55415 (already have the Dinky for it)



Duffle Cape - I don't have a good way to display this so attaching the stock photo.  I love the color!  I was debating to get the black one instead but it was just another black cape.  I love the cranberry color for fall/winter to change it up and I feel like a more sophisticated "Little Red Riding Hood" when wearing!


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> Here's photos of my haul from last night.
> Tea Rose Rivet Large Pouch in Chalk #72400
> View attachment 4602429
> View attachment 4602430
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Bedford Hobo #31672
> View attachment 4602431
> View attachment 4602433
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Tea Rose Dinky in Nude (#F35523) and matching novelty strap (#F38732)
> View attachment 4602434
> View attachment 4602435
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Tea Rose Novelty Strap #F55415 (already have the Dinky for it)
> View attachment 4602436
> 
> 
> Duffle Cape - I don't have a good way to display this so attaching the stock photo.  I love the color!  I was debating to get the black one instead but it was just another black cape.  I love the cranberry color for fall/winter to change it up and I feel like a more sophisticated "Little Red Riding Hood" when wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4602441


Lovely haul!


----------



## marcott2

Bagmedic said:


> Here's photos of my haul from last night.
> Tea Rose Rivet Large Pouch in Chalk #72400
> View attachment 4602429
> View attachment 4602430
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Bedford Hobo #31672
> View attachment 4602431
> View attachment 4602433
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Tea Rose Dinky in Nude (#F35523) and matching novelty strap (#F38732)
> View attachment 4602434
> View attachment 4602435
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Tea Rose Novelty Strap #F55415 (already have the Dinky for it)
> View attachment 4602436
> 
> 
> Duffle Cape - I don't have a good way to display this so attaching the stock photo.  I love the color!  I was debating to get the black one instead but it was just another black cape.  I love the cranberry color for fall/winter to change it up and I feel like a more sophisticated "Little Red Riding Hood" when wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4602441



Congrats on all your finds!! How does the Bedford feel? Comfortable? Been trying to decide if I should buy at coachoutlet.com for a month and only reviews I see on YouTube aren’t favorable.... say it’s uncomfortable to carry?


----------



## redwood66

I love my Bedford in Cypress green.  I stayed away from it for a long time but am so glad I got one a few sales ago.  It is light weight for such a large bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

marcott2 said:


> Congrats on all your finds!! How does the Bedford feel? Comfortable? Been trying to decide if I should buy at coachoutlet.com for a month and only reviews I see on YouTube aren’t favorable.... say it’s uncomfortable to carry?


I actually like the Bedford!  It is easy to carry and the leather is very lightweight.  Once you put your items in, it drapes nicely.  It easily fits all I need even better than a regular rogue size.  I debated on getting it since I have a Bandit in beechwood but what draws me to the Bedford is the simplicity and light weight.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Mini academy backpack! So happy it’s here.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Here's photos of my haul from last night.
> Tea Rose Rivet Large Pouch in Chalk #72400
> View attachment 4602429
> View attachment 4602430
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Bedford Hobo #31672
> View attachment 4602431
> View attachment 4602433
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Tea Rose Dinky in Nude (#F35523) and matching novelty strap (#F38732)
> View attachment 4602434
> View attachment 4602435
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Tea Rose Novelty Strap #F55415 (already have the Dinky for it)
> View attachment 4602436
> 
> 
> Duffle Cape - I don't have a good way to display this so attaching the stock photo.  I love the color!  I was debating to get the black one instead but it was just another black cape.  I love the cranberry color for fall/winter to change it up and I feel like a more sophisticated "Little Red Riding Hood" when wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4602441



Hi @Bagmedic! Congrats! I love the items you purchased. I do not remember the Bedford Hobo in Beechwood Colorblock. It is nice, even though I do not need another Beechwood or Chalk bag. I really like that denim novelty strap. Trying to decide if I want a Denim Dreamer or Dinky to go along with it. Also, the cape is nice. I saw this one and the other one with Coach signature buttons. Enjoy all of your new beauties.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> I love my Bedford in Cypress green.  I stayed away from it for a long time but am so glad I got one a few sales ago.  It is light weight for such a large bag.


I agree. I really like the Bedford. It is easier to carry than the Bandit, plus it weighs less.



Bagmedic said:


> I actually like the Bedford!  It is easy to carry and the leather is very lightweight.  Once you put your items in, it drapes nicely.  It easily fits all I need even better than a regular rogue size.  I debated on getting it since I have a Bandit in beechwood but what draws me to the Bedford is the simplicity and light weight.


I agree. Bedford is a great bag.



Birthdayconfetti said:


> Mini academy backpack! So happy it’s here.


Very cute.


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Here's photos of my haul from last night.
> Tea Rose Rivet Large Pouch in Chalk #72400
> View attachment 4602429
> View attachment 4602430
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Bedford Hobo #31672
> View attachment 4602431
> View attachment 4602433
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Tea Rose Dinky in Nude (#F35523) and matching novelty strap (#F38732)
> View attachment 4602434
> View attachment 4602435
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Tea Rose Novelty Strap #F55415 (already have the Dinky for it)
> View attachment 4602436
> 
> 
> Duffle Cape - I don't have a good way to display this so attaching the stock photo.  I love the color!  I was debating to get the black one instead but it was just another black cape.  I love the cranberry color for fall/winter to change it up and I feel like a more sophisticated "Little Red Riding Hood" when wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4602441


Twins on the straps! The denim was my favorite until that snakeskin one came out recently. They both match so many bags. The cape is interesting too. I find I've gone from strictly purses to now bags charms, straps, shoes and now I've been looking at ready to wear. It's a very slippery slope it seems. Congrats!


----------



## cuppateatime

Bagmedic said:


> Here's photos of my haul from last night.
> Tea Rose Rivet Large Pouch in Chalk #72400
> View attachment 4602429
> View attachment 4602430
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Bedford Hobo #31672
> View attachment 4602431
> View attachment 4602433
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Tea Rose Dinky in Nude (#F35523) and matching novelty strap (#F38732)
> View attachment 4602434
> View attachment 4602435
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Tea Rose Novelty Strap #F55415 (already have the Dinky for it)
> View attachment 4602436
> 
> 
> Duffle Cape - I don't have a good way to display this so attaching the stock photo.  I love the color!  I was debating to get the black one instead but it was just another black cape.  I love the cranberry color for fall/winter to change it up and I feel like a more sophisticated "Little Red Riding Hood" when wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4602441


This cape is SUPER cute!


----------



## Bagmedic

cuppateatime said:


> This cape is SUPER cute!


I think it will work well for the Meatball Crawl we're having in my 'hood on Sat!  Easy to move around in and might not notice if I spill sauce on it or red wine!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Bagmedic! Congrats! I love the items you purchased. I do not remember the Bedford Hobo in Beechwood Colorblock. It is nice, even though I do not need another Beechwood or Chalk bag. I really like that denim novelty strap. Trying to decide if I want a Denim Dreamer or Dinky to go along with it. Also, the cape is nice. I saw this one and the other one with Coach signature buttons. Enjoy all of your new beauties.


Thanks, SEWDimples!  I thought the same thing when I saw the Bedford.  It is striking with the neutral colors and the interior is oxblood giving it a nice contrast.  I'm happy with my haul from Wed!  My outlet seems to be receiving more than they usually do of retail items lately.

It was so windy here yesterday and when I stood near the door, I swore I heard Chewbaca!  Quite coincidental with the Star Wars release I guess!  I had to ask them if they were piping it in subliminally but it was just Mother Nature and the wind howling!


----------



## cuppateatime

Bagmedic said:


> I think it will work well for the Meatball Crawl we're having in my 'hood on Sat!  Easy to move around in and might not notice if I spill sauce on it or red wine!


That sounds like a good time and the cape is perfect for it! No doubt you'll look extra cool with the cape


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Ebay deals...another Legacy Zip in Navy...and a fab Helen's Legacy in Mustard?
The zip is due a dunk but I'm leaving Helen as is...she is in fab condition..NZ$160 shipped.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> New to me Ebay deals...another Legacy Zip in Navy...and a fab Helen's Legacy in Mustard?
> The zip is due a dunk but I'm leaving Helen as is...she is in fab condition..NZ$160 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602696


Congrats! The Helen's Legacy in Mustard is gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

My last item from the outlet Black Friday week sale was delivered today.

Black Mixed Leather Harmony Hobo 33


----------



## VuittonPrince

Black pebbled leather rogue brief and hybrid case 8. The hybrid will be exchanged as there are obvious defects.  As well as I received the academy crossbody


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My last item from the outlet Black Friday week sale was delivered today.
> 
> Black Mixed Leather Harmony Hobo 33
> View attachment 4603219
> 
> View attachment 4603220
> 
> View attachment 4603221
> 
> View attachment 4603223
> 
> View attachment 4603224
> 
> View attachment 4603228
> 
> View attachment 4603226
> 
> View attachment 4603227


Curious about your thoughts on these.  Looks like the black one is the larger versio


VuittonPrince said:


> Black pebbled leather rogue brief and hybrid case 8. The hybrid will be exchanged as there are obvious defects.  As well as I received the academy crossbody


Thinking of ordering this pebbled rogue brief if there is another discount offered soon.  I have a smooth leather brief but feel the pebbled will be more durable.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Curious about your thoughts on these.  Looks like the black one is the larger versio
> 
> Thinking of ordering this pebbled rogue brief if there is another discount offered soon.  I have a smooth leather brief but feel the pebbled will be more durable.



Check your PM. Also, I like the pebbled version of this brief. Black was beautiful and so is the blue.


----------



## elisabettaverde

@Bagmedic 
Such lovely items, especially the tea rose!  Did you actually find the Crystal Dinky at an outlet? That is the one that got away for me, along with the blue version.  
And so many have mentioned the “found” order.  What is that exactly?  Thanks


----------



## Bagmedic

elisabettaverde said:


> @Bagmedic
> Such lovely items, especially the tea rose!  Did you actually find the Crystal Dinky at an outlet? That is the one that got away for me, along with the blue version.
> And so many have mentioned the “found” order.  What is that exactly?  Thanks


Yes, I actually found the crystal dinky and strap at my outlet and my outlet typically doesn't receive much for retail items and if they do, they are things I'm not interested in.  They also had the blue one!  A found order is when you go to the outlet and ask them to order the bag for you.  It is best to go when it isn't too busy and have the style number with you.  Some outlets aren't willing to do a found order any more like mine which is unfortunate.  The manager who used to do it for me just left and she told me they wanted the sales associates to be spending time with customers on the floor not doing found orders.  I don't understand that since I always come with my numbers and the time we take wouldn't take any more than what they might spend with me on the floor if debating bags!  Just crazy Coach making dumb decisions again!  So hopefully your outlet can do it for you!  I just got lucky that day!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Yes, I actually found the crystal dinky and strap at my outlet and my outlet typically doesn't receive much for retail items and if they do, they are things I'm not interested in.  They also had the blue one!  A found order is when you go to the outlet and ask them to order the bag for you.  It is best to go when it isn't too busy and have the style number with you.  Some outlets aren't willing to do a found order any more like mine which is unfortunate.  The manager who used to do it for me just left and she told me they wanted the sales associates to be spending time with customers on the floor not doing found orders.  I don't understand that since I always come with my numbers and the time we take wouldn't take any more than what they might spend with me on the floor if debating bags!  Just crazy Coach making dumb decisions again!  So hopefully your outlet can do it for you!  I just got lucky that day!


That's stupid logic. Spending time with customers on the floor most often doesn't result in a sale, but a found order is almost a guaranteed sale, as long as they can find it.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Best time to ask for Found Orders is during the week when they are not busy


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> That's stupid logic. Spending time with customers on the floor most often doesn't result in a sale, but a found order is almost a guaranteed sale, as long as they can find it.


Right! A found order is a guaranteed sale, which could be a substantial amount depending on the cost of the bag. I just do not understand it. And I do not understand them keeping all the retail bags in the back of the store and not spending the time unboxing it all.


----------



## SEWDimples

Nancy in VA said:


> Best time to ask for Found Orders is during the week when they are not busy


I agree.


----------



## SEWDimples

VuittonPrince said:


> Black pebbled leather rogue brief and hybrid case 8. The hybrid will be exchanged as there are obvious defects.  As well as I received the academy crossbody


I really like the Black Pebbled leather Rogue brief. It looks amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## elisabettaverde

@Bagmedic @whateve @SEWDimples @Nancy in VA 
Thanks ladies for all the “found” order replies.  This might be dangerous information!


----------



## SEWDimples

elisabettaverde said:


> @Bagmedic @whateve @SEWDimples @Nancy in VA
> Thanks ladies for all the “found” order replies.  This might be dangerous information!


It can be when they actually place them. My one outlet does not do them anymore and my other is fickle about it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

inkfade said:


> Here you go, with my other Rexy charm, a hangtag, and a slim wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4595212
> 
> View attachment 4595213


That helps. Thx!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My last item from the outlet Black Friday week sale was delivered today.
> 
> Black Mixed Leather Harmony Hobo 33
> View attachment 4603219
> 
> View attachment 4603220
> 
> View attachment 4603221
> 
> View attachment 4603223
> 
> View attachment 4603224
> 
> View attachment 4603228
> 
> View attachment 4603226
> 
> View attachment 4603227


Bag twin


----------



## Caspin22

marcott2 said:


> Congrats on all your finds!! How does the Bedford feel? Comfortable? Been trying to decide if I should buy at coachoutlet.com for a month and only reviews I see on YouTube aren’t favorable.... say it’s uncomfortable to carry?



I absolutely love my Bedford.  Super comfy to carry.  And my Neverfull Samorga organizer fits inside so it's easy to swap out bags as well.


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> My last item from the outlet Black Friday week sale was delivered today.
> 
> Black Mixed Leather Harmony Hobo 33
> View attachment 4603219
> 
> View attachment 4603220
> 
> View attachment 4603221
> 
> View attachment 4603223
> 
> View attachment 4603224
> 
> View attachment 4603228
> 
> View attachment 4603226
> 
> View attachment 4603227



The black Harmony has been on my wish list FOREVER.  My outlets don't get crap for deletes...if anyone sees it at their outlet for 70% off, please let me know.  Otherwise, I might try to do a found order.


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> My last item from the outlet Black Friday week sale was delivered today.
> 
> Black Mixed Leather Harmony Hobo 33
> View attachment 4603219
> 
> View attachment 4603220
> 
> View attachment 4603221
> 
> View attachment 4603223
> 
> View attachment 4603224
> 
> View attachment 4603228
> 
> View attachment 4603226
> 
> View attachment 4603227



Was this from the FOS, or a found order from an actual outlet?  I've been scouring the FOS for the black Harmony in either size, and have never seen it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Caspin22 said:


> Was this from the FOS, or a found order from an actual outlet?  I've been scouring the FOS for the black Harmony in either size, and have never seen it.


I have not seen any Harmony bags on FOS. My outlet did not have the Black Harmony, so I was able to do a found order, which surprised me because my outlet has told me no when they started using their new inventory system. My other outlet had the Beechwood Colorblock Regular Harmony in the outlet store.


----------



## VuittonPrince

The replacement for the damaged hybrid pouch in reflective is the olive hybrid pouch.  Im ticked the associate wrote I changed my mind instead of the truth I was sent a damaged item.  Also here is the academy crossbody in blk smooth leather. Also picked up these sneakers.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> The black Harmony has been on my wish list FOREVER.  My outlets don't get crap for deletes...if anyone sees it at their outlet for 70% off, please let me know.  Otherwise, I might try to do a found order.


Ya store gets good stuff. Some of my items came from ya store


----------



## whateve

VuittonPrince said:


> The replacement for the damaged hybrid pouch in reflective is the olive hybrid pouch.  Im ticked the associate wrote I changed my mind instead of the truth I was sent a damaged item.  Also here is the academy crossbody in blk smooth leather. Also picked up these sneakers.


That's happened to me when I returned damaged items too. Love the shoes! Are they comfortable?


----------



## SEWDimples

Caspin22 said:


> I absolutely love my Bedford.  Super comfy to carry.  And my Neverfull Samorga organizer fits inside so it's easy to swap out bags as well.


Can you post a picture of your Bedford Hobo with the organizer inside?


----------



## holiday123

My black Friday "doorbuster" deal arrived today. Super cute!


----------



## Christofle

A different kind of coach Christmas gift from my sales associate.


----------



## Punkkitten

A little Rexy goodness appeared today.
I am a FAN of that glittery sparkle


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ya store gets good stuff. Some of my items came from ya store



Which store?  None of the 3 stores in the greater Phoenix area ever get much for deletes.


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> Can you post a picture of your Bedford Hobo with the organizer inside?



You bet, here you go!


----------



## CoachMaven

Caspin22 said:


> Which store?  None of the 3 stores in the greater Phoenix area ever get much for deletes.


Yes please tell! Inquiring minds on the hidden gems of Phoenix!


----------



## holiday123

Last reveal for a loooong time or until another great sale lmao. Kat 20 in saffron. This color is so pretty. I was wearing green when I was out shopping and it looked really good together. I got it at the Coach in the forum shops in Las Vegas. I figured I needed to bring something home before the slots took all my $$ lol. They even gave me a complimentary suede care kit. I got dice embossed in the hangtag, it just seemed fitting considering where I was. 
The service there was fantastic! I went in to get the Vegas skyline hangtags for the SAs in my local store and they were super excited just to do hangtags. They didn't even try to sell me on anything else. I got 5 hangtags and they even asked if I wanted them to gift wrap them. Geesh $12 hangtags and they gift boxed and included gift tags and everything.
I also found the ombre buckle for my Tweed tabby 
Highly recommend this store!!! And they boxed and shipped everything to my home so I didn't have to pack in suitcase


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She pretty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Which store?  None of the 3 stores in the greater Phoenix area ever get much for deletes.


I dont remember which store


----------



## Punkkitten

holiday123 said:


> Last reveal for a loooong time or until another great sale lmao. Kat 20 in saffron. This color is so pretty. I was wearing green when I was out shopping and it looked really good together. I got it at the Coach in the forum shops in Las Vegas. I figured I needed to bring something home before the slots took all my $$ lol. They even gave me a complimentary suede care kit. I got dice embossed in the hangtag, it just seemed fitting considering where I was.
> The service there was fantastic! I went in to get the Vegas skyline hangtags for the SAs in my local store and they were super excited just to do hangtags. They didn't even try to sell me on anything else. I got 5 hangtags and they even asked if I wanted them to gift wrap them. Geesh $12 hangtags and they gift boxed and included gift tags and everything.
> I also found the ombre buckle for my Tweed tabby
> Highly recommend this store!!! And they boxed and shipped everything to my home so I didn't have to pack in suitcase



That Kat is a gorgeous color and will look AMAZING with a tonne of other colors!  Beautiful!


----------



## redwood66

My FOS stuff showed up and I am so excited!

The Ace is an outstanding bag!  I thought it was going to be much bigger by the measurements but it is a perfect size and is lightweight.  The bordeaux color is burnished and the ends are pebble with the sides being smooth glovetanned.  The interior is red leather.  I don't know what color the orange is?  I read up on the Ace here on TPF after ordering it and it seems that people didn't like that the opening was so small and I can see that. But the positives of this bag outweigh that IMO.  I like that the long strap attaches on the ends rather than opposite sides like so many of the newer bags.  This keeps balance better.  I know many like their Aces and I can see why.  Love that this one is so unique.

The Dreamer tote 36 has two small dents on the back but I think I can live with them.  If the price drops below the price I paid by the end of the year then maybe I will order another and send this one back but maybe not.  It is a nice big bag to carry.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> My FOS stuff showed up and I am so excited!
> 
> The Ace is an outstanding bag!  I thought it was going to be much bigger by the measurements but it is a perfect size and is lightweight.  The bordeaux color is burnished and the ends are pebble with the sides being smooth glovetanned.  The interior is red leather.  I don't know what color the orange is?  I read up on the Ace here on TPF after ordering it and it seems that people didn't like that the opening was so small and I can see that. But the positives of this bag outweigh that IMO.  I like that the long strap attaches on the ends rather than opposite sides like so many of the newer bags.  This keeps balance better.  I know many like their Aces and I can see why.  Love that this one is so unique.
> 
> The Dreamer tote 36 has two small dents on the back but I think I can live with them.  If the price drops below the price I paid by the end of the year then maybe I will order another and send this one back but maybe not.  It is a nice big bag to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4606913
> 
> View attachment 4606914
> 
> View attachment 4606915
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606912


That is a cool Ace. I don't remember them having the pebbled detail & orange accents.  I like it!


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> That is a cool Ace. I don't remember them having the pebbled detail & orange accents.  I like it!


Me too!  After I bought it I went looking for more pics on the web and could only find this one on Purseblog of all places.  That teeny one is cute too.

https://www.purseblog.com/coach/coach-pre-fall-2016-bags/


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> My FOS stuff showed up and I am so excited!
> 
> The Ace is an outstanding bag!  I thought it was going to be much bigger by the measurements but it is a perfect size and is lightweight.  The bordeaux color is burnished and the ends are pebble with the sides being smooth glovetanned.  The interior is red leather.  I don't know what color the orange is?  I read up on the Ace here on TPF after ordering it and it seems that people didn't like that the opening was so small and I can see that. But the positives of this bag outweigh that IMO.  I like that the long strap attaches on the ends rather than opposite sides like so many of the newer bags.  This keeps balance better.  I know many like their Aces and I can see why.  Love that this one is so unique.
> 
> The Dreamer tote 36 has two small dents on the back but I think I can live with them.  If the price drops below the price I paid by the end of the year then maybe I will order another and send this one back but maybe not.  It is a nice big bag to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4606913
> 
> View attachment 4606914
> 
> View attachment 4606915
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606912


The orange looks like it may be vermilion? Very pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Here's photos of my haul from last night.
> Tea Rose Rivet Large Pouch in Chalk #72400
> View attachment 4602429
> View attachment 4602430
> 
> 
> 
> Beechwood Colorblock Bedford Hobo #31672
> View attachment 4602431
> View attachment 4602433
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Tea Rose Dinky in Nude (#F35523) and matching novelty strap (#F38732)
> View attachment 4602434
> View attachment 4602435
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Tea Rose Novelty Strap #F55415 (already have the Dinky for it)
> View attachment 4602436
> 
> 
> Duffle Cape - I don't have a good way to display this so attaching the stock photo.  I love the color!  I was debating to get the black one instead but it was just another black cape.  I love the cranberry color for fall/winter to change it up and I feel like a more sophisticated "Little Red Riding Hood" when wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4602441


Great finds as always! Congrats. I love the straps, and that cape, oh my!


----------



## wintotty

Here’s another pick up from sale


----------



## Iamminda

The orange may be carmine.  It looks like the same orange inside the Tabac Saddle Bag I used to have.  Beautiful Ace.
	

		
			
		

		
	






redwood66 said:


> My FOS stuff showed up and I am so excited!
> 
> The Ace is an outstanding bag!  I thought it was going to be much bigger by the measurements but it is a perfect size and is lightweight.  The bordeaux color is burnished and the ends are pebble with the sides being smooth glovetanned.  The interior is red leather.  I don't know what color the orange is?  I read up on the Ace here on TPF after ordering it and it seems that people didn't like that the opening was so small and I can see that. But the positives of this bag outweigh that IMO.  I like that the long strap attaches on the ends rather than opposite sides like so many of the newer bags.  This keeps balance better.  I know many like their Aces and I can see why.  Love that this one is so unique.
> 
> The Dreamer tote 36 has two small dents on the back but I think I can live with them.  If the price drops below the price I paid by the end of the year then maybe I will order another and send this one back but maybe not.  It is a nice big bag to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4606913
> 
> View attachment 4606914
> 
> View attachment 4606915
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606912


----------



## redwood66

Iamminda said:


> The orange may be carmine.  It looks like the same orange inside the Tabac Saddle Bag I used to have.  Beautiful Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607039


Oh thank you!  It is a pretty bright color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She pretty


And it’s MTO


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My last item from the outlet Black Friday week sale was delivered today.
> 
> Black Mixed Leather Harmony Hobo 33
> View attachment 4603219
> 
> View attachment 4603220
> 
> View attachment 4603221
> 
> View attachment 4603223
> 
> View attachment 4603224
> 
> View attachment 4603228
> 
> View attachment 4603226
> 
> View attachment 4603227


That colorblock Harmony hobo is so gorgeous! Makes me wish I had not gotten the Beechwood Rogue so I could go for this instead. Oh well. 
Enjoy your beauties!!!


----------



## carterazo

VuittonPrince said:


> The replacement for the damaged hybrid pouch in reflective is the olive hybrid pouch.  Im ticked the associate wrote I changed my mind instead of the truth I was sent a damaged item.  Also here is the academy crossbody in blk smooth leather. Also picked up these sneakers.


That has happened to me too! Great items you got there. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Last reveal for a loooong time or until another great sale lmao. Kat 20 in saffron. This color is so pretty. I was wearing green when I was out shopping and it looked really good together. I got it at the Coach in the forum shops in Las Vegas. I figured I needed to bring something home before the slots took all my $$ lol. They even gave me a complimentary suede care kit. I got dice embossed in the hangtag, it just seemed fitting considering where I was.
> The service there was fantastic! I went in to get the Vegas skyline hangtags for the SAs in my local store and they were super excited just to do hangtags. They didn't even try to sell me on anything else. I got 5 hangtags and they even asked if I wanted them to gift wrap them. Geesh $12 hangtags and they gift boxed and included gift tags and everything.
> I also found the ombre buckle for my Tweed tabby
> Highly recommend this store!!! And they boxed and shipped everything to my home so I didn't have to pack in suitcase


That's really fabulous service you got from that store! Great finds!


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> My FOS stuff showed up and I am so excited!
> 
> The Ace is an outstanding bag!  I thought it was going to be much bigger by the measurements but it is a perfect size and is lightweight.  The bordeaux color is burnished and the ends are pebble with the sides being smooth glovetanned.  The interior is red leather.  I don't know what color the orange is?  I read up on the Ace here on TPF after ordering it and it seems that people didn't like that the opening was so small and I can see that. But the positives of this bag outweigh that IMO.  I like that the long strap attaches on the ends rather than opposite sides like so many of the newer bags.  This keeps balance better.  I know many like their Aces and I can see why.  Love that this one is so unique.
> 
> The Dreamer tote 36 has two small dents on the back but I think I can live with them.  If the price drops below the price I paid by the end of the year then maybe I will order another and send this one back but maybe not.  It is a nice big bag to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4606913
> 
> View attachment 4606914
> 
> View attachment 4606915
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606912


Your Ace us gorgeous! I never found the opening to small. It is fine by me. I have carried mine quite a bit lately. 
Enjoy your two new bags!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> And it’s MTO


Another great find of yours!


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> The orange may be carmine.  It looks like the same orange inside the Tabac Saddle Bag I used to have.  Beautiful Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607039


Definitely carmine. Good call!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Definitely carmine. Good call!


Ooh I just love that little bag to pieces.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> That colorblock Harmony hobo is so gorgeous! Makes me wish I had not gotten the Beechwood Rogue so I could go for this instead. Oh well.
> Enjoy your beauties!!!


You can have both. I do. I love Coach's Beechwood and have it in many bags, including Rogue with snakeskin handles, Bandit 39, Smooth leather Rogue and Small Dakotah satchel.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> You can have both. I do. I love Coach's Beechwood and have it in many bags, including Rogue with snakeskin handles, Bandit 39, Smooth leather Rogue and Small Dakotah satchel.


Funny, I was just debating this myself.  I seem to like the Beechwood in the smooth leathers a little better.  I have it in the Bedford andRogue Tote for smooth leather but also have it in the Rogue w/ snakeskin handle, Bandit and an Edie 42.  I'm debating on eliminating one or two of them.  Oh, and also have it in the Rogue w/ tea roses but will definitely keep that one.  I really like the Edie 42 with the different textures of buffalo leather and suede and smooth handles.  It also fits all my "stuff".


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> That colorblock Harmony hobo is so gorgeous! Makes me wish I had not gotten the Beechwood Rogue so I could go for this instead. Oh well.
> Enjoy your beauties!!!



The Harmony is so different than the Rogue because it it light weight and shoulder bag.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> You can have both. I do. I love Coach's Beechwood and have it in many bags, including Rogue with snakeskin handles, Bandit 39, Smooth leather Rogue and Small Dakotah satchel.


Lol! You're such an enabler! 
Beechwood is such a gorgeous shade of tan. I love it.


----------



## holiday123

Some outlet items. This party animal scarf is super cute and I had to get something with the sequins so went with the mirror fob.


----------



## tealocean

Mini Brooklyn cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4608636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Brooklyn cutie!



This is such a pretty bag — is this the Loganberry (pink) color?   Love it — enjoy


----------



## qann77

It’s my birthday month so I got myself the new Melody shoulder bag..... Always finding reasons to buy a new bag.  The style is similar to the Parker but it feels more luxurious (slightly heavier) and has a more edgy vibe.


----------



## ltbag

My "new to me" 1st generation Rogue.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4608636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Brooklyn cutie!


Sure is a cutie pie!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

ltbag said:


> My "new to me" 1st generation Rogue.



Congrats @itbag! You found another one. It really line Rogue bags with exotic details. It looks to be in great shape. Where did you find it?


----------



## ltbag

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @itbag! You found another one. It really line Rogue bags with exotic details. It looks to be in great shape. Where did you find it?


I got it on ebay. It arrived packed really well and in pristine condition. The python is still in perfect condition and the leather is perfect as well. I am careful who I buy from on ebay, but if I do my research and ask for a lot of photos, I have good luck with Coach items.


----------



## carterazo

ltbag said:


> My "new to me" 1st generation Rogue.


This is a really great find. Congrats!


----------



## shoes+handbags

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4608636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Brooklyn cutie!


I love this bag!


----------



## shoes+handbags

C101’s in Signature Canvas


----------



## inkfade

More Rexy, all from the outlet. Rexy sticker, Rexy Callie clutch bag (I had always really liked this bag, but never wanted to spend close to $300 on it, so snatched it up immediately when I saw it on the outlet website for $88!), and the Rexy clutch. Also have more stuff coming from the main website, too. Really enjoying all these sales lately!


----------



## tealocean

ltbag said:


> My "new to me" 1st generation Rogue.


Beautiful! Congratulations on finding one!


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> More Rexy, all from the outlet. Rexy sticker, Rexy Callie clutch bag (I had always really liked this bag, but never wanted to spend close to $300 on it, so snatched it up immediately when I saw it on the outlet website for $88!), and the Rexy clutch. Also have more stuff coming from the main website, too. Really enjoying all these sales lately!
> 
> View attachment 4609449
> View attachment 4609451
> View attachment 4609452


These are so cute! I like the look of the Callie style. Does it expand very much?


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty bag — is this the Loganberry (pink) color?   Love it — enjoy


 Thank you, IM! Yes, it is loganberry.  I think you have this fun pink too!



Sunshine mama said:


> Sure is a cutie pie!!!


 Thank you, Sunshine!  The cuteness makes me smile.



shoes+handbags said:


> I love this bag!


 Thank you, SB!


----------



## inkfade

tealocean said:


> These are so cute! I like the look of the Callie style. Does it expand very much?



It can expand quite widely for its size with the multiple gussets. I don't like overstuffing my bags, but there are some youtube video reviews of this bag in different designs that show how full you can stretch them. When I got it I did try to put most of my normal carry in it, just to test it, but it got too heavy with that little chain strap and looked uncomfortably distended. So I'm going to have to downgrade my daily carry even more, which is ok by me. Maybe give me a chance to finally get rid of my clunky iPod and get Spotify. I will try to post some inside pictures of it later, tho, both empty and full.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> C101’s in Signature Canvas
> View attachment 4609453
> View attachment 4609454


I especially love the gold laces.  Did they come with the shoes?
And are the shoes comfy?


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> I especially love the gold laces.  Did they come with the shoes?
> And are the shoes comfy?


The gold laces did come with the shoes, along with a second pair of pink laces. I’ve only wore them around the house, but they were comfortable.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

shoes+handbags said:


> C101’s in Signature Canvas
> View attachment 4609453
> View attachment 4609454


Cute! I love the shimmery gold laces.


----------



## ditzydi

After seeing the wizard of Oz glitter
Coin purse in Minks4All’s birthday haul video K started looking for glitter items and found this little glitter heart coin purse.  So cute.  Wish it had card slots on the back like the newer round coin purses but I can still fit my cards in this if I put them in diagonally.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> The gold laces did come with the shoes, along with a second pair of pink laces. I’ve only wore them around the house, but they were comfortable.


Thank you.


----------



## ditzydi

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4608636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Brooklyn cutie!


I have been out of the Coach loop but I love this design.  When was it released in stores?


----------



## Nancy in VA

ltbag said:


> My "new to me" 1st generation Rogue.


Would love to find a 1st generation - Congrats!


----------



## ltbag

Nancy in VA said:


> Would love to find a 1st generation - Congrats!


I have been looking for this bag for a LONG time.  It turned out to be Harley77's bag sold through another seller lol!


----------



## Tosa22

My new Marleigh 20 that I ordered on cyber Monday. It was sold out online, but Coach chat told me a store in Michigan had one. They shipped it gift boxed with a sweet note, even though I said it was only for me.


----------



## redwood66

Tosa22 said:


> My new Marleigh 20 that I ordered on cyber Monday. It was sold out online, but Coach chat told me a store in Michigan had one. They shipped it gift boxed with a sweet note, even though I said it was only for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610270
> View attachment 4610271


Twins!  Do you love it?


----------



## Tosa22

redwood66 said:


> Twins!  Do you love it?


I love it! Trying not to use it until Christmas, as it is supposed to be my Christmas present, but I dont think I'll last that long.


----------



## redwood66

Tosa22 said:


> I love it! Trying not to use it until Christmas, as it is supposed to be my Christmas present, but I dont think I'll last that long.


I know, it's hard.  I am using my new monitor/Christmas present to surf TPF right now.


----------



## CoachMaven

qann77 said:


> It’s my birthday month so I got myself the new Melody shoulder bag..... Always finding reasons to buy a new bag.  The style is similar to the Parker but it feels more luxurious (slightly heavier) and has a more edgy vibe.
> 
> View attachment 4609043


I am heavily considering this as my next bag, but in black. Is this the smaller or larger sized? And if you've used it, how are you liking it function-wise?


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sharing my sale goodies:  Reversible wool cape in oatmeal and darling little kisslock pouch, from South Coast Plaza.  I actually bought the pouch on a whim at full price earlier and went back for the price adjustment.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.


I wore them today and overall they were comfortable! The tongue of the shoe was a little stiff at first, which was slightly uncomfortable because it dug into my foot. But, it did loosen up as the day went on and I didn’t notice it by the end of the day.


----------



## shoes+handbags

elisabettaverde said:


> Sharing my sale goodies:  Reversible wool cape in oatmeal and darling little kisslock pouch, from South Coast Plaza.  I actually bought the pouch on a whim at full price earlier and went back for the price adjustment.
> View attachment 4610301
> 
> View attachment 4610302
> 
> View attachment 4610303


Beautiful cape!


----------



## qann77

CoachMaven said:


> I am heavily considering this as my next bag, but in black. Is this the smaller or larger sized? And if you've used it, how are you liking it function-wise?



The black is super nice - was in a huge dilemma between the colours. This is the smaller size. I’ve used it for a few days now. 
Pros - Leather is soft..... and so nice. Reminds me of YSL Niki bag. Spacious as it can fit my iPad mini. Look wise is really edgy distressed with darker hardware and has a different look from my Parkers. Also minimal glazing .. sides & corners are full leather. 
Cons - The chain strap can really be annoying. Somehow the grommet seem a wee bit too tight for the chains... takes a bit of effort to switch from shoulder to crossbody. I’m also not sure how durable the leather will be though, seeing that it’s lambskin. Time will tell. 

Will I buy it again? So far - Yes. And I’m feeling the need for the black ....


----------



## ditzydi

Aaaaannnnd I just ordered the Wizard of Oz emerald green glitter skinny id case from Lord + Taylor.  It was $27.30 with 10% cash back from Rakuten.


----------



## tealocean

ditzydi said:


> I have been out of the Coach loop but I love this design.  When was it released in stores?


It's older, but I don't know when it was made.  I found the item # 32262 Mini Brooklyn Messenger. This pink is called loganberry. If you do a search, you'll see some for sale. Let us know if you get one!  It is really cute and fits a lot for such a little bag. There's also a larger version. Here are more pictures for you: https://singapore.coach.com/goods/32262?color=GDBRK and look at all these colors!


----------



## ditzydi

tealocean said:


> I'm sorry, it's older, but I don't know when it was made.  I found the item # 32262 Mini Brooklyn Messenger. This pink is called loganberry. If you do a search, you'll see some for sale. Let us know if you get one!  It is really cute and fits a lot for such a little bag. There's also a larger version. Here are more pictures for you: https://singapore.coach.com/goods/32262?color=GDBRK and look at all these colors!


Thanks!


----------



## Ireiki4u

tealocean said:


> It's older, but I don't know when it was made.  I found the item # 32262 Mini Brooklyn Messenger. This pink is called loganberry. If you do a search, you'll see some for sale. Let us know if you get one!  It is really cute and fits a lot for such a little bag. There's also a larger version. Here are more pictures for you: https://singapore.coach.com/goods/32262?color=GDBRK and look at all these colors!


I have the purple one, it’s a great bag.


----------



## couchette

I usually pass on snakeskin but when I saw this Tabby snakeskin crossbody in store had to get it. I also bought a black small Rogue but needs to be delivered from warehouse. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> It can expand quite widely for its size with the multiple gussets. I don't like overstuffing my bags, but there are some youtube video reviews of this bag in different designs that show how full you can stretch them. When I got it I did try to put most of my normal carry in it, just to test it, but it got too heavy with that little chain strap and looked uncomfortably distended. So I'm going to have to downgrade my daily carry even more, which is ok by me. Maybe give me a chance to finally get rid of my clunky iPod and get Spotify. I will try to post some inside pictures of it later, tho, both empty and full.


Thank you!


----------



## inkfade

tealocean said:


> Thank you!



Here's some pics. In the side shot where it's full, I only have the card slots full and two glasses in cases in there. Not even my phone, so this bag is super minimalist. Even without the case it would be hard to fit it in the back outside pocket. I typically only keep one soft drawstring glasses case in here and my phone and just swap my regular glasses and sunglasses as I go in and out of buildings. I do not feel comfortable stretching this bag out, tho I'm sure it could handle it. I prefer keeping it light however and enjoy being able to perform day to day tasks so minimalistically. I used to be the type to carry everything plus the kitchen sink. 

Empty



Full



Inside full


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I love straps. Just got this


----------



## Lee22

couchette said:


> I usually pass on snakeskin but when I saw this Tabby snakeskin crossbody in store had to get it. I also bought a black small Rogue but needs to be delivered from warehouse. Merry Christmas to me!


Lovely - Can you do some mod shots on the tabby? Thanks!


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> Here's some pics. In the side shot where it's full, I only have the card slots full and two glasses in cases in there. Not even my phone, so this bag is super minimalist. Even without the case it would be hard to fit it in the back outside pocket. I typically only keep one soft drawstring glasses case in here and my phone and just swap my regular glasses and sunglasses as I go in and out of buildings. I do not feel comfortable stretching this bag out, tho I'm sure it could handle it. I prefer keeping it light however and enjoy being able to perform day to day tasks so minimalistically. I used to be the type to carry everything plus the kitchen sink.
> 
> Empty
> View attachment 4611196
> 
> 
> Full
> View attachment 4611197
> 
> 
> Inside full
> View attachment 4611198


This looks great! Thank you for the pictures. It's amazing you can fit 2 pairs of glasses. I have also enjoyed the lightness of switching to smaller bags. I just add a tote as needed but carry the small bag.


----------



## wintotty

My recent purchase here. I love the sporty strap on kat


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few founds at 70%.


----------



## Tosa22

wintotty said:


> My recent purchase here. I love the sporty strap on kat


I think I need the green Willis


----------



## Narnanz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few founds at 70%.


Can I be one of your friends you find things for ...these are beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Narnanz said:


> Can I be one of your friends you find things for ...these are beautiful!


Lololol.


----------



## couchette

Lee22 said:


> Lovely - Can you do some mod shots on the tabby? Thanks!


Yes! I will do that very soon. It is a great evening purse.. bonus I got it on sale & 30% off at Macys($115)


----------



## Lee22

couchette said:


> Yes! I will do that very soon. It is a great evening purse.. bonus I got it on sale & 30% off at Macys($115)


Thank you! I’ve been waiting to do a store pickup but it is taking quite a while due to the holiday season. So haven’t seen it in person. Looking forward to the additional pictures. Good deal too!


----------



## holiday123

wintotty said:


> My recent purchase here. I love the sporty strap on kat


I have the colorblock Kat and agree that sporty strap is really nice and I love that they also include a regular strap.  Of course love the Willis too!


----------



## houseof999

wintotty said:


> My recent purchase here. I love the sporty strap on kat


Someone came in the store looking for that Kat while I was picking up a ball chain for my hang tag. My SA told her they were all sold out!!


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few founds at 70%.



Do you mind sharing the style number of the blue colorblock Harmony?


----------



## wintotty

houseof999 said:


> Someone came in the store looking for that Kat while I was picking up a ball chain for my hang tag. My SA told her they were all sold out!!


It seems like it is sold out! I think Coach will make more, Kat bags sold out too fast, and it is all over the new campaign


----------



## pasdedeux1

wintotty said:


> It seems like it is sold out! I think Coach will make more, Kat bags sold out too fast, and it is all over the new campaign


It's sold out online, too.

Part of me hopes they don't make too many more because I hate seeing campaign bags in the outlet a month later.


----------



## LaVisioneer

My black sequin flower fob arrived! 

Here it is with the beechwood version, both styled on a legacy Willis  



I usually hate mixing hardware but I like it on this black and gold bag from Macy's, too!


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> My black sequin flower fob arrived!
> 
> Here it is with the beechwood version, both styled on a legacy Willis
> View attachment 4612306
> 
> 
> I usually hate mixing hardware but I like it on this black and gold bag from Macy's, too!
> View attachment 4612307


Congratulations! It is one of my favorite fobs!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Do you mind sharing the style number of the blue colorblock Harmony?


53396. It’s the 33


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rogue 36


----------



## inkfade

My newest Rexy! So tiny, but I love the zippers and casual feel of the bag. Last pic has my Coach card case to demonstrate the size. I'm also eyeing this same bag with the new carriage print. Maybe when it goes on sale...


----------



## lorihmatthews

I snagged this bag at the Las Vegas Outlets on Black Friday. It was 70% off plus an additional 10% off plus an additional $10 off. Couldn't beat the price. I look for things with cars on them because it reminds me of my dad, whom I miss very much.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rogue 36


Love the Rogue, especially size 36.



lorihmatthews said:


> I snagged this bag at the Las Vegas Outlets on Black Friday. It was 70% off plus an additional 10% off plus an additional $10 off. Couldn't beat the price. I look for things with cars on them because it reminds me of my dad, whom I miss very much.
> 
> View attachment 4612474


Congrats! Great deal and a lovely reminder.


----------



## Christofle

inkfade said:


> My newest Rexy! So tiny, but I love the zippers and casual feel of the bag. Last pic has my Coach card case to demonstrate the size. I'm also eyeing this same bag with the new carriage print. Maybe when it goes on sale...
> 
> View attachment 4612396
> 
> View attachment 4612397
> 
> View attachment 4612399
> 
> View attachment 4612398



Enjoy your new rexy dylan!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pasdedeux1 said:


> It's sold out online, too.
> 
> Part of me hopes they don't make too many more because I hate seeing campaign bags in the outlet a month later.


Oh. They will


----------



## pasdedeux1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oh. They will


Yeah, I know, I hold out hope that someday Coach will elevate themselves again and stop with the outlet junk.


----------



## holiday123

pasdedeux1 said:


> Yeah, I know, I hold out hope that someday Coach will elevate themselves again and stop with the outlet junk.


At least they are waiting a little longer to send to outlet. If they just made less to begin with it would help them a lot, but my guess is even at 70/20 they're still making a nice chunk of profit so they won't change.

I just try to make sure the bags I pay full price for are because I'm not willing to wait for a sale, for a certain occasion / season and that I use them right away and frequently so I'm not too concerned when they inevitably go on sale.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pasdedeux1 said:


> Yeah, I know, I hold out hope that someday Coach will elevate themselves again and stop with the outlet junk.


I love the outlets junk 95% of my great retail collection is from the outlets. They here to stay


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> At least they are waiting a little longer to send to outlet. If they just made less to begin with it would help them a lot, but my guess is even at 70/20 they're still making a nice chunk of profit so they won't change.
> 
> I just try to make sure the bags I pay full price for are because I'm not willing to wait for a sale, for a certain occasion / season and that I use them right away and frequently so I'm not too concerned when they inevitably go on sale.


No they not waiting. I just got cassies for 70 off


----------



## pasdedeux1

holiday123 said:


> At least they are waiting a little longer to send to outlet. If they just made less to begin with it would help them a lot, but my guess is even at 70/20 they're still making a nice chunk of profit so they won't change.
> 
> I just try to make sure the bags I pay full price for are because I'm not willing to wait for a sale, for a certain occasion / season and that I use them right away and frequently so I'm not too concerned when they inevitably go on sale.


I'm fine with paying full price for something I like. Unfortunately, a vast portion of their revenue is from outlets so they're not going anywhere. But I do find it offputting and would buy a lot more if I could count more on the pricing.


----------



## LaVisioneer

pasdedeux1 said:


> Yeah, I know, I hold out hope that someday Coach will elevate themselves again and stop with the outlet junk.



Unfortunately, most of their profits come from the outlets. The outlets are a gimmick to make money from the uninformed shopper through the manufacturer recommended prices scheme. I think Kate Spade outlets had a lawsuit about this recently. 

It's true that a lot of the MFF stuff is not made as well as boutique stuff. But some of the MFF stuff is still high quality, like most of the pebble leather designs (Faye line, MFF prairie satchel, Cassidy - MFF Parker, Isabelle -- MFF version of Chelsea, etc). I also have some charms from the outlets that are good.

But the outlets are also so successful because the boutique bags are way overpriced. I got a 1941 bag 70% at the outlets originally priced at $400. Regardless of my salary, the most I would have payed for that bag based on its quality and size was $200. Like I would consider many Coach bags during the 50% off SAS as I feel they are priced closer to their value.

To me, Coach's history is as high quality classic products that last, similar to LL Bean, not luxury products. So I won't pay luxury bag prices for their products period, and I'm guessing many other long time Coach customers will not pay those prices either. Especially when we know months or years later those same products end up at the outlets for 70% off. Inevitably some bags that get purchased will be returned or damaged, etc, so Coach has to sell them at a discount or they won't sell at all. 

So I would rather they focus on making more functional and less trendy products with reasonable pricing. Especially considering the bags they make now are not made in the USA and are most likely made cheaply through unethical labor practices. So even at 70% off they still make a profit. 

So it's that saying don't hate the player, hate the game, as all of Coach's competitors are in the same business of making as much profit as they can, customers be damned. This is why Coach is constantly playing pricing games to get the most money for their products. I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir here, but that's my take on it all.


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No they not waiting. I just got cassies for 70 off


Nice! They've been out a while though. I was more replying to OP when she said the new bags would be at outlet a month later.  Outlet at 6 months, cool; 1 month not so much.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No they not waiting. I just got cassies for 70 off


What color?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> What color?


Black. Cb chambray. Cb in the pink color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LaVisioneer said:


> Unfortunately, most of their profits come from the outlets. The outlets are a gimmick to make money from the uninformed shopper through the manufacturer recommended prices scheme. I think Kate Spade outlets had a lawsuit about this recently.
> 
> It's true that a lot of the MFF stuff is not made as well as boutique stuff. But some of the MFF stuff is still high quality, like most of the pebble leather designs (Faye line, MFF prairie satchel, Cassidy - MFF Parker, Isabelle -- MFF version of Chelsea, etc). I also have some charms from the outlets that are good.
> 
> But the outlets are also so successful because the boutique bags are way overpriced. I got a 1941 bag 70% at the outlets originally priced at $400. Regardless of my salary, the most I would have payed for that bag based on its quality and size was $200. Like I would consider many Coach bags during the 50% off SAS as I feel they are priced closer to their value.
> 
> To me, Coach's history is as high quality classic products that last, similar to LL Bean, not luxury products. So I won't pay luxury bag prices for their products period, and I'm guessing many other long time Coach customers will not pay those prices either. Especially when we know months or years later those same products end up at the outlets for 70% off. Inevitably some bags that get purchased will be returned or damaged, etc, so Coach has to sell them at a discount or they won't sell at all.
> 
> So I would rather they focus on making more functional and less trendy products with reasonable pricing. Especially considering the bags they make now are not made in the USA and are most likely made cheaply through unethical labor practices. So even at 70% off they still make a profit.
> 
> So it's that saying don't hate the player, hate the game, as all of Coach's competitors are in the same business of making as much profit as they can, customers be damned. This is why Coach is constantly playing pricing games to get the most money for their products. I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir here, but that's my take on it all.


Preach


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pasdedeux1 said:


> I'm fine with paying full price for something I like. Unfortunately, a vast portion of their revenue is from outlets so they're not going anywhere. But I do find it offputting and would buy a lot more if I could count more on the pricing.


Only way I buy. Waiting on them to be reduced. I don't pay full price. No need to.  Retail and retail outlet bags are the same bag. No one coach retail bag is less a coach  because it purchased for less


----------



## elvisfan4life

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Only way I buy. Waiting on them to be reduced. I don't pay full price. No need to.  Retail and retail outlet bags are the same bag. No one coach retail bag is less a coach  because it purchased for less


And why wouldn't you? Buying retail bags at 70% + off at the outlets is the way to go!! I'm not a fan of MFF at all but I would buy 1941 at the outlet in a heartbeat !! heck if I had money is jump on a plane from the UK with an empty suitcase just to outlet shop 1941!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elvisfan4life said:


> And why wouldn't you? Buying retail bags at 70% + off at the outlets is the way to go!! I'm not a fan of MFF at all but I would buy 1941 at the outlet in a heartbeat !! heck if I had money is jump on a plane from the UK with an empty suitcase just to outlet shop 1941!!!!


Facts


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black. Cb chambray. Cb in the pink color


The pink you found is the all leather one?


----------



## pasdedeux1

That's exactly why you aren't willing to pay more for the bags, though - because you can get them for less. If Coach hadnt trained you to expect 70% discounts (as things were in the days when they were fairly priced, long lasting pieces) and you say you wouldn't be a customer at full price, well - that's a self fulfilling prophecy.

They would very much like to be an accessible luxury brand, because luxury is where the margins are.  Unfortunately they're in the position of having to untrain a customer base they trained to expect discounts, and will have to decide whether they want that customer or the higher $ one. Be interesting to see what the Asian market expansion looks like.

I'm not much interested in crawling through the outlets trying to find things or waiting for things to pop up on FOS. Not enough time on my hands for that.


----------



## marcott2

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No they not waiting. I just got cassies for 70 off



Cassies at the outlet?? What? Where?


----------



## pasdedeux1

wrong thread, oops


----------



## crazyforcoach09

marcott2 said:


> Cassies at the outlet?? What? Where?


Yes mama. I got some and a friend got some.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pasdedeux1 said:


> That's exactly why you aren't willing to pay more for the bags, though - because you can get them for less. If Coach hadnt trained you to expect 70% discounts (as things were in the days when they were fairly priced, long lasting pieces) and you say you wouldn't be a customer at full price, well - that's a self fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> They would very much like to be an accessible luxury brand, because luxury is where the margins are.  Unfortunately they're in the position of having to untrain a customer base they trained to expect discounts, and will have to decide whether they want that customer or the higher $ one. Be interesting to see what the Asian market expansion looks like.
> 
> I'm not much interested in crawling through the outlets trying to find things or waiting for things to pop up on FOS. Not enough time on my hands for that.


Coach didn't train me. I trained me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pasdedeux1 said:


> That's exactly why you aren't willing to pay more for the bags, though - because you can get them for less. If Coach hadnt trained you to expect 70% discounts (as things were in the days when they were fairly priced, long lasting pieces) and you say you wouldn't be a customer at full price, well - that's a self fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> They would very much like to be an accessible luxury brand, because luxury is where the margins are.  Unfortunately they're in the position of having to untrain a customer base they trained to expect discounts, and will have to decide whether they want that customer or the higher $ one. Be interesting to see what the Asian market expansion looks like.
> 
> I'm not much interested in crawling through the outlets trying to find things or waiting for things to pop up on FOS. Not enough time on my hands for that.


I don't crawl. I walk in with my head high as I do when I walk in LV or any other store.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pasdedeux1 said:


> That's exactly why you aren't willing to pay more for the bags, though - because you can get them for less. If Coach hadnt trained you to expect 70% discounts (as things were in the days when they were fairly priced, long lasting pieces) and you say you wouldn't be a customer at full price, well - that's a self fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> They would very much like to be an accessible luxury brand, because luxury is where the margins are.  Unfortunately they're in the position of having to untrain a customer base they trained to expect discounts, and will have to decide whether they want that customer or the higher $ one. Be interesting to see what the Asian market expansion looks like.
> 
> I'm not much interested in crawling through the outlets trying to find things or waiting for things to pop up on FOS. Not enough time on my hands for that.


Wow on certain wording in this. But its to be expected


----------



## Alexa5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I don't crawl. I walk in with my head high as I do when I walk in LV or any other store.


I think you are misunderstanding the post, and taking it the wrong way.  The way I took the post was that it was simply saying 1)  that some people but not all are able to get the discounts 2)  Coach still has to decide if they want a business based on discounts or the higher end business they claim to want, and 3) that some appreciate that there are discounts available but aren't able to get them at the outlets.

I didn't take any of it to be towards you specifically other than stating that you were able to get the discounts and they understood that.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Alexa5 said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the post, and taking it the wrong way.  The way I took the post was that it was simply saying 1)  that some people but not all are able to get the discounts 2)  Coach still has to decide if they want a business based on discounts or the higher end business they claim to want, and 3) that some appreciate that there are discounts available but aren't able to get them at the outlets.
> 
> I didn't take any of it to be towards you specifically other than stating that you were able to get the discounts and they understood that.


This would be correct.

Just because it's not how I choose to spend my limited free time, has no bearing on what someone else does with theirs. That said, I am not satisfied with their customer service so it's clear what direction they've chosen to go with their brand.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the post, and taking it the wrong way.  The way I took the post was that it was simply saying 1)  that some people but not all are able to get the discounts 2)  Coach still has to decide if they want a business based on discounts or the higher end business they claim to want, and 3) that some appreciate that there are discounts available but aren't able to get them at the outlets.
> 
> I didn't take any of it to be towards you specifically other than stating that you were able to get the discounts and they understood that.


Everyone can get the same discounts. I been saying this for years.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pasdedeux1 said:


> This would be correct.
> 
> Just because it's not how I choose to spend my limited free time, has no bearing on what someone else does with theirs. That said, I am not satisfied with their customer service so it's clear what direction they've chosen to go with their brand.


Best brand for the price.


----------



## Alexa5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Everyone can get the same discounts. I been saying this for years.


Omg.  I was just explaining the post and that it wasn’t against you.  And no we can’t all get the same discount.  I would have to quit my full time job and not be available to my family to have time to drive hours to an outlet that may or may not provide that service.  Handbags aren’t important enough for me, so I am fine with 30 to 50 percent off with free shipping.  

Anyway, again, my point was to explain the other post, and I am well aware that people can get discounts if they want.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Alexa5 said:


> Omg.  I was just explaining the post and that it wasn’t against you.  And no we can’t all get the same discount.  I would have to quit my full time job and not be available to my family to have time to drive hours to an outlet that may or may not provide that service.  Handbags aren’t important enough for me, so I am fine with 30 to 50 percent off with free shipping.
> 
> Anyway, again, my point was to explain the other post, and I am well aware that people can get discounts if they want.


There is never consistency with Coach. That’s a big problem. In my opinion that’s the first thing they need to change.


----------



## Nibb

A few goodies. A Rogue 25 tote, I love this color combo in chalk with ox blood handles and yellow suede interior purchased from Coach.com. Also a couple of SLGs from the Carlsbad CA outlet yesterday, I’m sure my DH will take off with the tiny black card case and I’m going to get tons of use from the wallety clutchy pouch.


----------



## Chihua5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Everyone can get the same discounts. I been saying this for years.



Yes, you always get the best discounts.  I love seeing your finds as do others BUT.....

Not all of us have the opportunity to do the found orders or get the additional discounts.  Why? Well because the outlets we shop at don’t allow us to do it.  I’m relatively close to three outlets, two which are considered top tier outlets so they do get a good supply of decent deletes BUT only 1 will allow me to do a found order and even then only the manager is allow to do it AND if the item I want is still listed online at the boutique/retail, she will not do the order because she’s says she’s not allowed to do it.  Of course, we all get different answers as to why and why not they can or can’t do an order, we can argue with them but Coach is Coach, different answers to everyone it seems is common.  Sorta like the same crap they feed us as to why we sometimes get locked out of the FOS!  So sadly, no, we all don’t get the same discount 

That’s why it’s exciting to see what you get, I pretend it’s me getting the bag!


----------



## carterazo

Nibb said:


> A few goodies. A Rogue 25 tote, I love this color combo in chalk with ox blood handles and yellow suede interior purchased from Coach.com. Also a couple of SLGs from the Carlsbad CA outlet yesterday, I’m sure my DH will take off with the tiny black card case and I’m going to get tons of use from the wallety clutchy pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614674


Congrats on all the goodies! 
The 1941 clutch has become my go to wallet. The yellow is on my list.


----------



## wintotty

Chihua5 said:


> Yes, you always get the best discounts.  I love seeing your finds as do others BUT.....
> 
> Not all of us have the opportunity to do the found orders or get the additional discounts.  Why? Well because the outlets we shop at don’t allow us to do it.  I’m relatively close to three outlets, two which are considered top tier outlets so they do get a good supply of decent deletes BUT only 1 will allow me to do a found order and even then only the manager is allow to do it AND if the item I want is still listed online at the boutique/retail, she will not do the order because she’s says she’s not allowed to do it.  Of course, we all get different answers as to why and why not they can or can’t do an order, we can argue with them but Coach is Coach, different answers to everyone it seems is common.  Sorta like the same crap they feed us as to why we sometimes get locked out of the FOS!  So sadly, no, we all don’t get the same discount
> 
> That’s why it’s exciting to see what you get, I pretend it’s me getting the bag!



I experienced the same issue at Outlets. I have 2 outlets near me, and neither do found order anymore. So some people are very lucky to find outlet that lets you order anything with great discount, but those seem to be rare not the norm.


----------



## houseof999

Ha! My outlet manager straight up turned me down till the holidays are over saying she wasn't allowed to do found orders! I hate my outlet store and their stupid rules/BS why they can't do found orders for me. Consider yourself lucky if you are allowed to do them at the outlet you go to. All outlets are NOT the same therefore no I cannot get the same discount as others who are getting them even if I make the time to drive 35 min to the outlet.


----------



## carterazo

Got this adorable bag and fob from fos. I know you've seen it before, but she's all mine.  Already carried it today. Im in love!


----------



## Nibb

carterazo said:


> Congrats on all the goodies!
> The 1941 clutch has become my go to wallet. The yellow is on my list.


I was so happy to find the clutch. Happy to know you like yours, hopefully before next weekend it will have a day out.


----------



## Nibb

carterazo said:


> Got this adorable bag and fob from fos. I know you've seen it before, but she's all mine.  Already carried it today. Im in love!


That bag is soooooo cute!


----------



## carterazo

Nibb said:


> That bag is soooooo cute!


Thank you!


----------



## couchette

carterazo said:


> Got this adorable bag and fob from fos. I know you've seen it before, but she's all mine.  Already carried it today. Im in love!


I love your bag,so elegant! I love that color too


----------



## barskin

I went to my local boutique (Copley Place, Boston) for the extra 20% off sale items sale and pulled the trigger on my second Serra. I am such a glutton. I should have been satisfied my brown Serra, but, noooo, I was dying for the ink on, too. The Serra is my favorite Coach...ever.


----------



## SEWDimples

barskin said:


> I went to my local boutique (Copley Place, Boston) for the extra 20% off sale items sale and pulled the trigger on my second Serra. I am such a glutton. I should have been satisfied my brown Serra, but, noooo, I was dying for the ink on, too. The Serra is my favorite Coach...ever.
> View attachment 4615599
> View attachment 4615601
> View attachment 4615603
> View attachment 4615604


Congrats! I fell in like with the Serra when I saw it at the retail store last week. It is so well made. Enjoy your beauties. You have the two colors
That I like, especially because they have exotic details.


----------



## carterazo

couchette said:


> I love your bag,so elegant! I love that color too



Thank you! I love it too! I thought I wasn't a light pink girl until this bag. Lol!


----------



## Sneakybags

barskin said:


> I went to my local boutique (Copley Place, Boston) for the extra 20% off sale items sale and pulled the trigger on my second Serra. I am such a glutton. I should have been satisfied my brown Serra, but, noooo, I was dying for the ink on, too. The Serra is my favorite Coach...ever.
> View attachment 4615599
> View attachment 4615601
> View attachment 4615603
> View attachment 4615604



I love the look of the Serra so much. I have to keep reminding myself that I have no real practical need for it at this point in my life.


----------



## ltbag

pasdedeux1 said:


> That's exactly why you aren't willing to pay more for the bags, though - because you can get them for less. If Coach hadn't trained you to expect 70% discounts (as things were in the days when they were fairly priced, long-lasting pieces) and you say you wouldn't be a customer at full price, well - that's a self-fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> They would very much like to be an accessible luxury brand, because luxury is where the margins are.  Unfortunately they're in the position of having to untrain a customer base they trained to expect discounts and will have to decide whether they want that customer or the higher $ one. Be interesting to see what the Asian market expansion looks like.
> 
> I'm not much interested in crawling through the outlets trying to find things or waiting for things to pop up on FOS. Not enough time on my hands for that.



This is the quintessential dilemma for any coach fan. Coach's conflict between WANTING to become a full priced luxury brand and NEEDING to cut prices to continue to sell overproduced merchandise, has been going on since I joined this forum almost 13 years ago. 

Outlet buyers love the thrill of the hunt. They look for bags that are at the full-price store, and jump through hurdles to get them at the outlet prices. Charge holds, found orders, returning fp bags to outlets to try to buy them at outlet prices, coupons, employee discounts. EVERYTHING has been tried, and has worked.
The outlet shoppers gleefully post their bargains on TPF.

But, a month later, the bag is available in large quantities at the outlet price, and little work is needed.  Just log into FOS and pay.

Meanwhile, those that buy FP bags are looking at next season's styles. Those styles stay in the stores for a couple of months tops, and then trickle into the outlets and the cycle repeats.

Those FP bags were never worth FP.  

A few people paid overinflated prices to get early and good seats to the show.  I used to be one of those few people years ago. But as bags went to outlet earlier and earlier, sometimes after only a month, I grew tired of the game. I only pay outlet prices now. The outlet price is the real price. It is the price that the vast majority of Coach FP bags will end up selling for.

I'm not saying anything that hasn't been said MANY times before on this forum.  I'm just summarizing for those that may have missed the last 13 years of debate


----------



## Alexa5

ltbag said:


> This is the quintessential dilemma for any coach fan. Coach's conflict between WANTING to become a full priced luxury brand and NEEDING to cut prices to continue to sell overproduced merchandise, has been going on since I joined this forum almost 13 years ago.
> 
> Outlet buyers love the thrill of the hunt. They look for bags that are at the full-price store, and jump through hurdles to get them at the outlet prices. Charge holds, found orders, returning fp bags to outlets to try to buy them at outlet prices, coupons, employee discounts. EVERYTHING has been tried, and has worked.
> The outlet shoppers gleefully post their bargains on TPF.
> 
> But, a month later, the bag is available in large quantities at the outlet price, and little work is needed.  Just log into FOS and pay.
> 
> Meanwhile, those that buy FP bags are looking at next season's styles. Those styles stay in the stores for a couple of months tops, and then trickle into the outlets and the cycle repeats.
> 
> Those FP bags were never worth FP.
> 
> A few people paid overinflated prices to get early and good seats to the show.  I used to be one of those few people years ago. But as bags went to outlet earlier and earlier, sometimes after only a month, I grew tired of the game. I only pay outlet prices now. The outlet price is the real price. It is the price that the vast majority of Coach FP bags will end up selling for.
> 
> I'm not saying anything that hasn't been said MANY times before on this forum.  I'm just summarizing for those that may have missed the last 13 years of debate


I agree with what you have said, but I think the two pieces missing are that 1) the discounts vary for what a person can get for outlet pricing depending on a person's location to an outlet and their ability to do found orders.  FOS has decent discounts but sometimes they aren't any more than the SAS sale at the boutiques and Coach online.  

2)  The reason many buy early and at higher prices is for a good color selection if that could be impacted and also to ensure a nicely wrapped bag that hasn't been tossed around and beaten up.  You can buy at the PCE and SAS sales before it goes to outlet and have a better chance.  I realize some FOS bags come nicely wrapped but many of them do not.


----------



## CatePNW

Saw this at Macy's and had to have it.  Could have saved another 20% from Coach but online was out of stock and my mall store didn't have it.  Not sure how I'm going to use it, but I had to have those shiny red slippers!

I haven't bag shopped in a long time, other than online FOS.  Now I'm in trouble after seeing the newer bags in the store.  I'm in love with Parker, Cassie, Dreamer Shoulder, Alexa Crossbody and more.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I originally went to the outlet looking for the mouse bag charm (the leather and shearling one). They didn’t have it. They said they couldn’t order it, because there aren’t any in stock in the warehouse. Oh well. I got the Sagittarius coin case instead. I am using it to hold my lip balm and my little round mirror. It’s the perfect size for that.  Looks cute hanging on my bag!


----------



## redwood66

I seriously thought I was not going to like this medium rexy but had to see it in person.  He is so cool with the Kaffe Fassett flowers.


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Ha! My outlet manager straight up turned me down till the holidays are over saying she wasn't allowed to do found orders! I hate my outlet store and their stupid rules/BS why they can't do found orders for me. Consider yourself lucky if you are allowed to do them at the outlet you go to. All outlets are NOT the same therefore no I cannot get the same discount as others who are getting them even if I make the time to drive 35 min to the outlet.


Coach needs to all be on the same page.  Either they do them or they don't!  To us it is Coach and not this outlet or that outlet.  It should be one company and customer service same to all.


----------



## Mistyfang

Bagmedic said:


> Coach needs to all be on the same page.  Either they do them or they don't!  To us it is Coach and not this outlet or that outlet.  It should be one company and customer service same to all.


 I feel this post


----------



## Nancy in VA

I have a question though - I have been wanting the black Marleigh which has been sold out on Coach and other stores for a while - do you think they will restock?  Will I be able to get one at the outlet?  Or, is it gone forever?

Is this an example where I should have bought it fast at full price?


----------



## wintotty

New tote here


----------



## LVforValentine

I've been pretty purse content this year and haven't bought much but I'm a sucker for Rexy. This blown glass Rexy has made his home on our Christmas tree along with 3 of the leather ones from previous years and a couple of the glitter cardboard ones that were part of the Christmas wrapping a couple years ago. I really miss their Christmas packaging


----------



## Teagaggle

Joining Holiday123 with Cassie in Pine...hard to capture rich color but did my best...next to graphite in 2nd photo. LOVE!


----------



## Chihua5

Nancy in VA said:


> I have a question though - I have been wanting the black Marleigh which has been sold out on Coach and other stores for a while - do you think they will restock?  Will I be able to get one at the outlet?  Or, is it gone forever?
> 
> Is this an example where I should have bought it fast at full price?



Good question!  My SA said they were not restocking these as they were ‘runway bags’.   BUT the Dreamer bags with the feather fob were runway bags which were sold out when they first came out but then these exact bags recently appeared in the FOS.  With Coach it’s hard to tell as sold out items suddenly reappear usually in the SAS or the FOS, probably due to inventory from overseas or their ‘vault’.  Because of this, it’s difficult to wage whether to pay full price or not when you see one.  If you really love it and want it, then maybe that’s a reason to try to find one.  If your outlet allows found orders, you could try to find one this way as maybe a return somehow ends up in that inventory?


----------



## ltbag

Teagaggle said:


> Joining Holiday123 with Cassie in Pine...hard to capture rich color but did my best...next to graphite in 2nd photo. LOVE!
> View attachment 4617261
> View attachment 4617262


Beautiful!


----------



## princess69

Teagaggle said:


> Joining Holiday123 with Cassie in Pine...hard to capture rich color but did my best...next to graphite in 2nd photo. LOVE!
> View attachment 4617261
> View attachment 4617262


Gorgeous!  Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Joining Holiday123 with Cassie in Pine...hard to capture rich color but did my best...next to graphite in 2nd photo. LOVE!
> View attachment 4617261
> View attachment 4617262


Love it! You did a much better job capturing the color. Every time I tried to photograph it all I saw was black.  Nice!


----------



## barskin

I went back to my local boutique on Sunday to get some presents while the 20% extra off the sale prices were still on, and I also decided to buy myself this cute little Dreamer wristlet, because, well, gee, it had been almost 24 hours since I got something just for me!


----------



## Lmg14

Teagaggle said:


> Joining Holiday123 with Cassie in Pine...hard to capture rich color but did my best...next to graphite in 2nd photo. LOVE!
> View attachment 4617261
> View attachment 4617262



I love this color!  Would you please show us a pic of the interior, when you get a chance? I’d love to know what color it is.  Also, how do people order these before they are in the website!or in stores?


----------



## redwood66

Chihua5 said:


> Good question!  My SA said they were not restocking these as they were ‘runway bags’.   BUT the Dreamer bags with the feather fob were runway bags which were sold out when they first came out but then these exact bags recently appeared in the FOS.  With Coach it’s hard to tell as sold out items suddenly reappear usually in the SAS or the FOS, probably due to inventory from overseas or their ‘vault’.  Because of this, it’s difficult to wage whether to pay full price or not when you see one.  If you really love it and want it, then maybe that’s a reason to try to find one.  If your outlet allows found orders, you could try to find one this way as maybe a return somehow ends up in that inventory?


I think when they do this on the outlet or SAS with older bags that weren't in stores or only at select stores there are only a handful of them.  Like the Ace I just got on FOS, it was never for sale anywhere that I can find and there could have only been less than 5 at most.  My limited edition big Elvis Dinky messenger I got last year during the winter SAS wasn't for sale anywhere either.  There were only 20 of those made.  It's a crapshoot getting the low stock ones.  Good news is that the Marleigh was at several retailers and one can always put their contact information in to be alerted if restocked.  That is how I got mine and was fast enough to order once I was notified.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Lmg14 said:


> I love this color!  Would you please show us a pic of the interior, when you get a chance? I’d love to know what color it is.  Also, how do people order these before they are in the website!or in stores?


They work with their SA. I work closely with mine to search what new items will be released. Once it's available to order (before it's officially on the website or in stores). I have her order it for me. That's how I got my Marleigh 20 and the vast majority of my bags. I purchased mine a couple months before it was released.


----------



## zjones

Perfecting my Coach runway model face in the Fair Isle Turtleneck Sweater.


----------



## couchette

Lee22 said:


> Lovely - Can you do some mod shots on the tabby? Thanks!


Sorry,forgot to get back to you. Purse is small but perfect for evening bag. I can fit iPhone,sunglasses and lipstick just fine.I plan on using it a lot spring and summer.I love the colors


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> They work with their SA. I work closely with mine to search what new items will be released. Once it's available to order (before it's officially on the website or in stores). I have her order it for me. That's how I got my Marleigh 20 and the vast majority of my bags. I purchased mine a couple months before it was released.


Exactly. Some SAs/stores are more accommodating than others. 
I'll try & take an interior shot tonight. Didn't even open it myself!


----------



## Satcheldoll

couchette said:


> Sorry,forgot to get back to you. Purse is small but perfect for evening bag. I can fit iPhone,sunglasses and lipstick just fine.I plan on using it a lot spring and summer.I love the colors


Love it! I have it on my wishlist. I think it will be the only Tabby in my collection. I just can't get the other Tabby styles to work for me.


----------



## CatePNW

Teagaggle said:


> Joining Holiday123 with Cassie in Pine...hard to capture rich color but did my best...next to graphite in 2nd photo. LOVE!
> View attachment 4617261
> View attachment 4617262


So pretty!  I really need a Cassie.


----------



## CatePNW

zjones said:


> View attachment 4618012
> 
> Perfecting my Coach runway model face in the Fair Isle Turtleneck Sweater.


Your not frowning or scowling enough...LOL!  Nice sweater!


----------



## CatePNW

My new Parker in Metallic Graphite/Gunmetal, love it!  I could have a collection of this style and Cassie, so lightweight and holds what I need.


----------



## fayden

Hi guys, so I was soooo excited to receive the snakeskin tea rose Rogue.. it arrived and I knew something was off when I picked the box up because I can hear the bag sliding around. Usually it's packed well and I'm sure you all know what I mean. I open the box and there's no Coach gift box- okay no big deal. But the tea roses were not wrapped in the white styrofoam. The bag was not even stuffed with tissue. It did have a dust bag. The extra shoulder straps were in the suede pockets, not even inside the bag. That is what worries me the most. The suede pockets look like this, please tell me if this is normal? It looks very lumpy to me and not smooth. I'm not sure if that's just because of the tea rose appliqués.

I almost feel like I got a used bag... the feet also show some wear, not awful but it's there.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I have a few rogues all Disney x Coach purple dark disney, Minnie Mouse rogues both sizes, and have owned the glitter floral rogue 25 in chalk but sold that a while back neither of them had wrinkles like you are showing. Maybe it could have been an in store display bag that wasn’t  stuffed and package for a long while? Or possibly a return? But I have even used mine and they still look smooth on the inside suedes areas. I don’t know what to think of it. Is there light wear on the leather areas like it could possibly be a used one?



fayden said:


> Hi guys, so I was soooo excited to receive the snakeskin tea rose Rogue.. it arrived and I knew something was off when I picked the box up because I can hear the bag sliding around. Usually it's packed well and I'm sure you all know what I mean. I open the box and there's no Coach gift box- okay no big deal. But the tea roses were not wrapped in the white styrofoam. The bag was not even stuffed with tissue. It did have a dust bag. The extra shoulder straps were in the suede pockets, not even inside the bag. That is what worries me the most. The suede pockets look like this, please tell me if this is normal? It looks very lumpy to me and not smooth. I'm not sure if that's just because of the tea rose appliqués.
> 
> I almost feel like I got a used bag... the feet also show some wear, not awful but it's there.
> View attachment 4618471
> View attachment 4618472
> View attachment 4618473


----------



## fayden

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I have a few rogues all Disney x Coach purple dark disney, Minnie Mouse rogues both sizes, and have owned the glitter floral rogue 25 in chalk but sold that a while back neither of them had wrinkles like you are showing. Maybe it could have been an in store display bag that wasn’t  stuffed and package for a long while? Or possibly a return? But I have even used mine and they still look smooth on the inside suedes areas. I don’t know what to think of it. Is there light wear on the leather areas like it could possibly be a used one?



I think maybe it was a display bag. I don't see any other wear. The corners look new. Just the feet and the suede pockets are pretty lumpy. I guess it's not meant to be. I'll have to call CS and see what they can do about it.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

fayden said:


> I think maybe it was a display bag. I don't see any other wear. The corners look new. Just the feet and the suede pockets are pretty lumpy. I guess it's not meant to be. I'll have to call CS and see what they can do about it.


I am sorry it’s not working out for you would possibly stiffing it and inserting some cardboard in the suede pockets maybe help the wrinkles?


----------



## fayden

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I am sorry it’s not working out for you would possibly stiffing it and inserting some cardboard in the suede pockets maybe help the wrinkles?



maybe, but the suede also looks like it's been rubbed a lot? like it's pilling? Will using a suede brush make that worse?


----------



## holiday123

fayden said:


> maybe, but the suede also looks like it's been rubbed a lot? like it's pilling? Will using a suede brush make that worse?


Coach gave me a complimentary suede care kit which has an eraser looking thing and a brush. I think the SA said the eraser was for rubbing the pilling parts and the brush for smoothing? I'm sure CS could explain or even better send you another bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

Lmg14 said:


> I love this color!  Would you please show us a pic of the interior, when you get a chance? I’d love to know what color it is.  Also, how do people order these before they are in the website!or in stores?


Here you go. At first glance, I would have sworn it was the same Pine color inside but closer inspection it's a navy/black. 
I'm in the process of accessorizing...fun fun! I love this style....so freaking easy to carry!


----------



## redwood66

fayden said:


> Hi guys, so I was soooo excited to receive the snakeskin tea rose Rogue.. it arrived and I knew something was off when I picked the box up because I can hear the bag sliding around. Usually it's packed well and I'm sure you all know what I mean. I open the box and there's no Coach gift box- okay no big deal. But the tea roses were not wrapped in the white styrofoam. The bag was not even stuffed with tissue. It did have a dust bag. The extra shoulder straps were in the suede pockets, not even inside the bag. That is what worries me the most. The suede pockets look like this, please tell me if this is normal? It looks very lumpy to me and not smooth. I'm not sure if that's just because of the tea rose appliqués.
> 
> I almost feel like I got a used bag... the feet also show some wear, not awful but it's there.
> View attachment 4618471
> View attachment 4618472
> View attachment 4618473


So sorry this happened to you!

It took 3 tries to get one that didn't look used for me.  The first one actually had stains on the suede at the top maybe from hand oils and it was possibly a display.  The second one was ridiculous with some of the tea roses folded over in half!  The third one was the one that was still packaged like new.  I use Paypal to buy at Coach online so I can get the 6 months no finance charge and if stuff is bad I am not paying on interest on a regular credit card, or them holding my cash, while I am waiting on Coach to refund me.  It's almost like I should buy two of anything so I can hope one doesn't look like crap.


----------



## fayden

redwood66 said:


> So sorry this happened to you!
> 
> It took 3 tries to get one that didn't look used for me.  The first one actually had stains on the suede at the top maybe from hand oils and it was possibly a display.  The second one was ridiculous with some of the tea roses folded over in half!  The third one was the one that was still packaged like new.  I use Paypal to buy at Coach online so I can get the 6 months no finance charge and if stuff is bad I am not paying on interest on a regular credit card, or them holding my cash, while I am waiting on Coach to refund me.  It's almost like I should buy two of anything so I can hope one doesn't look like crap.



Yikes.... what a bummer. I can't believe it took you three tries!! I guess this one will be a return for me. Thanks, for telling your experience!


----------



## Lee22

couchette said:


> Sorry,forgot to get back to you. Purse is small but perfect for evening bag. I can fit iPhone,sunglasses and lipstick just fine.I plan on using it a lot spring and summer.I love the colors


Thank you - Looking good for sure Picked up my items today. Totally satisfied - May order the black one...


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> View attachment 4618012
> 
> Perfecting my Coach runway model face in the Fair Isle Turtleneck Sweater.


Hahah NAILED it!!!


----------



## LuvsElvis

fayden said:


> Hi guys, so I was soooo excited to receive the snakeskin tea rose Rogue.. it arrived and I knew something was off when I picked the box up because I can hear the bag sliding around. Usually it's packed well and I'm sure you all know what I mean. I open the box and there's no Coach gift box- okay no big deal. But the tea roses were not wrapped in the white styrofoam. The bag was not even stuffed with tissue. It did have a dust bag. The extra shoulder straps were in the suede pockets, not even inside the bag. That is what worries me the most. The suede pockets look like this, please tell me if this is normal? It looks very lumpy to me and not smooth. I'm not sure if that's just because of the tea rose appliqués.
> 
> I almost feel like I got a used bag... the feet also show some wear, not awful but it's there.
> View attachment 4618471
> View attachment 4618472
> View attachment 4618473


Sorry to hear that.. Mine was also put in a box in a non 1941 Dust bag. It was wrapped with a single brown paper and nothing else.. No stuffing in the bag just the flowers wrapped.  My bag came from a store.. I was told by the Manager at my store that there were no bags at JAX just like 26 in stores.  I would see if you reorder a different one.  Good Luck..


----------



## fayden

LuvsElvis said:


> Sorry to hear that.. Mine was also put in a box in a non 1941 Dust bag. It was wrapped with a single brown paper and nothing else.. No stuffing in the bag just the flowers wrapped.  My bag came from a store.. I was told by the Manager at my store that there were no bags at JAX just like 26 in stores.  I would see if you reorder a different one.  Good Luck..



Wow.... I guess finding one that's wrapped up will be almost zero chance.


----------



## redwood66

fayden said:


> Wow.... I guess finding one that's wrapped up will be almost zero chance.


Or take at least 3 tries.


----------



## Julia T.

Impulsive buying.... because it was on sale and it’s 1941 collection


----------



## LuvsElvis

fayden said:


> Wow.... I guess finding one that's wrapped up will be almost zero chance.


I will keep my fingers crossed that you find a nice one!!


----------



## LuvsElvis

I decided to return my Black Troupe Tote..because I found a bag on a better Sale with SAS and extra 20% off..
*Kaffe Troupe Tote!!!!

*
The Midnight Navy Turnlock wallet goes well with the bag!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Coach Mae in Oxblood. I missed out on this bag a few years ago. I was so glad to see it on SAS for 50/20 off!


----------



## Lmg14

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go. At first glance, I would have sworn it was the same Pine color inside but closer inspection it's a navy/black.
> I'm in the process of accessorizing...fun fun! I love this style....so freaking easy to carry!
> View attachment 4618547


Thank you!  Love the color


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Coach gave me a complimentary suede care kit which has an eraser looking thing and a brush. I think the SA said the eraser was for rubbing the pilling parts and the brush for smoothing? I'm sure CS could explain or even better send you another bag.


I'd ask for another bag.  That one looks defective!  None of my rogues look that way and if that was a display bag, it shouldn't have seen that much wear to make the suede look wrinkled like that.


----------



## Bagmedic

fayden said:


> Yikes.... what a bummer. I can't believe it took you three tries!! I guess this one will be a return for me. Thanks, for telling your experience!


Maybe you got one of her returns!


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe you got one of her returns!


LOL.  Not mine.  They are still enroute back to Coach.  It takes foreeever from here.


----------



## fayden

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe you got one of her returns!



totally possible! sigh.


----------



## fayden

redwood66 said:


> LOL.  Not mine.  They are still enroute back to Coach.



ah.... mine will be on its way back as well.


----------



## Lee22

couchette said:


> Sorry,forgot to get back to you. Purse is small but perfect for evening bag. I can fit iPhone,sunglasses and lipstick just fine.I plan on using it a lot spring and summer.I love the colors


found the black version on bloomingdales today


----------



## Lee22

Tosa22 said:


> I love it! Trying not to use it until Christmas, as it is supposed to be my Christmas present, but I dont think I'll last that long.


Ladies I have to say I am also loving my Marleigh - didn't think I would - it is so pretty & unique. Everyone at work loves it.


----------



## redwood66

My FOS Star Wars charms arrived!  I thought they might be cheesy or lesser quality but they are great and so stinking cute.  Glad I was able to nab all of them.  I think I will return the leather bear fobs of Chewie, Leia and Darth because I don't love them as much as all these.


----------



## Iamminda

redwood66 said:


> My FOS Star Wars charms arrived!  I thought they might be cheesy or lesser quality but they are great and so stinking cute.  Glad I was able to nab all of them.  I think I will return the leather bear fobs of Chewie, Leia and Darth because I don't love them as much as all these.
> 
> View attachment 4619364


These are so adorable.  So were these all on FOS?  I thought they were mostly sold out a long time ago.  Enjoy


----------



## Alexa5

redwood66 said:


> My FOS Star Wars charms arrived!  I thought they might be cheesy or lesser quality but they are great and so stinking cute.  Glad I was able to nab all of them.  I think I will return the leather bear fobs of Chewie, Leia and Darth because I don't love them as much as all these.
> 
> View attachment 4619364


I love them all too!  I had ordered 3 of them when they first came out and then nabbed the other two recently.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> These are so adorable.  So were these all on FOS?  I thought they were mostly sold out a long time ago.  Enjoy


They had sold out on the first run, but then came available again recently (but sold out quickly again)


----------



## redwood66

Oh my gosh I don't know why (other than price) this bag was something I thought I wouldn't like. I thought it was bigger than it is and too close to the size of my beloved Elvis.  I love the new Tabby colorblock in black/brown with rivets and seeing the TPFers that have purchased it made me take another look at this Ellie.  So glad I could find one because it is the perfect crossbody IMO better than a Dinky - it fits more and the pyramid shape sits nice against your body.  And it can be a dressy bag.  The metal handle is a unique touch and the front is black suede underneath the flap.


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh I don't know why (other than price) this bag was something I thought I wouldn't like. I thought it was bigger than it is and too close to the size of my beloved Elvis.  I love the new Tabby colorblock in black/brown with rivets and seeing the TPFers that have purchased it made me take another look at this Ellie.  So glad I could find one because it is the perfect crossbody IMO better than a Dinky - it fits more and the pyramid shape sits nice against your body.  And it can be a dressy bag.  The metal handle is a unique touch and the front is black suede underneath the flap.
> 
> View attachment 4619670


You know I am a fan!! Just beautiful!! I have the stone color but if I can get my hands on the black one, I would be ecstatic.  Enjoy which I know you will!!


----------



## carterazo

I know you've seen it before, but this Cassie is all mine.


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> My FOS Star Wars charms arrived!  I thought they might be cheesy or lesser quality but they are great and so stinking cute.  Glad I was able to nab all of them.  I think I will return the leather bear fobs of Chewie, Leia and Darth because I don't love them as much as all these.
> 
> View attachment 4619364


These are so adorable! What a great set. I like the Chewie one the most!


----------



## redwood66

tealocean said:


> These are so adorable! What a great set. I like the Chewie one the most!


Thanks!  He is even more adorable in person and is my fav next to Darth.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I know you've seen it before, but this Cassie is all mine.



So so pretty .  I love this pink/fuschia color combo — it looks even better than the stock photos.  Congrats and enjoy C ,


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> I know you've seen it before, but this Cassie is all mine.


This is beautiful, C!  I saw your beauty at my store as well and she’s so pretty.  Floated around the store with her (and then her sister in oxblood) on my shoulder for awhile before deciding on the saddle Rogue for Christmas.


----------



## SweetPandaBear

An early Christmas gift to myself after receiving a work anniversary bonus.  The Small Wristlet in Candy Apple Red!  It has turned out to be so useful.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Snagged this guy from Bloomingdales for 55% off! Any recommendations for products to protect the leather? It’s my first chalk bag


----------



## tealocean

SweetPandaBear said:


> An early Christmas gift to myself after receiving a work anniversary bonus.  The Small Wristlet in Candy Apple Red!  It has turned out to be so useful.


What a great gift in a beautiful red! I love Coach wristlets too. Enjoy your special anniversary/Christmas treat. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> I know you've seen it before, but this Cassie is all mine.


I'm admiring your happy pinks again.


----------



## tealocean

Laurie Lou said:


> Snagged this guy from Bloomingdales for 55% off! Any recommendations for products to protect the leather? It’s my first chalk bag


That is so cute in white! I used to be afraid of white, but now I apply a very thin coat of Blackrock Leather N Rich conditioner. It leaves a thin waxy coat so you can wipe the bag off and reapply as needed. It works great on the smooth leather. The key is to warm a tiny bit on your fingers and apply a light coat in a small area at a time. Buff with a paper towel right away to remove the excess. You don't want too much, and it's easier to add more later. The first time I tried it, I didn't buff off the excess right away, and I had to wipe it off with a damp cloth and redo it. After applying a coat and buffing with a paper towel, leave it for 24 hours and you can buff again (with a lint free cloth or a brush) if needed. I haven't tried a leather protector because this works so well for me, but hopefully someone else will explain those or you can ask in the Rehab & Rescue thread. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## CoachMaven

Laurie Lou said:


> Snagged this guy from Bloomingdales for 55% off! Any recommendations for products to protect the leather? It’s my first chalk bag



I agree with @tealocean on the Blackrocks. I also use Colonil spray on my white bags to prevent color transfer.


----------



## Laurie Lou

tealocean said:


> That is so cute in white! I used to be afraid of white, but now I apply a very thin coat of Blackrock Leather N Rich conditioner. It leaves a thin waxy coat so you can wipe the bag off and reapply as needed. It works great on the smooth leather. The key is to warm a tiny bit on your fingers and apply a light coat in a small area at a time. Buff with a paper towel right away to remove the excess. You don't want too much, and it's easier to add more later. The first time I tried it, I didn't buff off the excess right away, and I had to wipe it off with a damp cloth and redo it. After applying a coat and buffing with a paper towel, leave it for 24 hours and you can buff again (with a lint free cloth or a brush) if needed. I haven't tried a leather protector because this works so well for me, but hopefully someone else will explain those or you can ask in the Rehab & Rescue thread. Enjoy your new beauty!





CoachMaven said:


> I agree with @tealocean on the Blackrocks. I also use Colonil spray on my white bags to prevent color transfer.



Thanks guys!


----------



## ltbag

My new dreamer 36 tote that I got on the lastest FOS sale.


----------



## redwood66

ltbag said:


> My new dreamer 36 tote that I got on the lastest FOS sale.
> View attachment 4621928
> View attachment 4621929
> View attachment 4621932


Twins!  It's such a nice bag with tons of pockets and room while still being light weight.  Mine seemed a little dry so I put some leather CPR on it.


----------



## ltbag

redwood66 said:


> Twins!  It's such a nice bag with tons of pockets and room while still being light weight.


I really like it. I still like my Rogue 36 bags more, but this bag is really light weight, and definitely high quality for the FOS price.


----------



## redwood66

ltbag said:


> I really like it. I still like my Rogue 36 bags more, but this bag is really light weight, and definitely high quality for the FOS price.


I love that it has the 1941 light color lining because I have a terrible time seeing in a dark bag interior.


----------



## ltbag

redwood66 said:


> I love that it has the 1941 light color lining because I have a terrible time seeing in a dark bag interior.


Yes, and I love that the "trim" leather is the same as the trim leather on my Rogues.  It's a great bag


----------



## diva7633

Harley77 said:


> Ombre metallic tabby 26.


Ok. How is this in person? Have you had any issues with the wear?


----------



## tealocean

ltbag said:


> My new dreamer 36 tote that I got on the lastest FOS sale.
> View attachment 4621928
> View attachment 4621929
> View attachment 4621932


Beautiful and a beautiful color!


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

Bagmedic said:


> Coach needs to all be on the same page.  Either they do them or they don't!  To us it is Coach and not this outlet or that outlet.  It should be one company and customer service same to all.



It seems to vary by the individual employees in the outlet even.  I was able to do a found order approximately 3 weeks ago, and was able to order 2 Rogues at 70% off (this was my first time doing a found order, and I was absolutely thrilled at how easy it was, and thought I had hit the jackpot!). One of the bags came up at 70% off and the other had to be manually adjusted for the discount, but the employee did not seem to have any difficulty or concern with doing that.

I went in last week to the same outlet and while this employee was friendly and willing to do a found order, everything was coming up at full retail price even though the 70% off sale was still going on.  She did not offer to make the manual price adjustment (and I didn’t want to be pushy and ask) so I just told her I would pass on them for now. She did say those bags hadn’t been “released to the outlet yet”, even though they were Rogues and a Dreamer tote from several seasons ago (and at least two of them had come up at 70% off during my previous visit).

So yeah, my checking account is absolutely thrilled those bags weren’t on sale this time, but I’m really kicking myself for being a responsible consumer and not ordering everything that was on my list the first time I placed a found order...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

New gal


----------



## redwood66

UPS dropped these off today.  I love the canvas KF tote!  Beautiful colors and I can't wait to see it in the daylight tomorrow.  The academy crossbody is not wowing me.  I thought it would be brighter.


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> UPS dropped these off today.  I love the canvas KF tote!  Beautiful colors and I can't wait to see it in the daylight tomorrow.  The academy crossbody is not wowing me.  I thought it would be brighter.
> 
> View attachment 4622150
> 
> View attachment 4622151


I love that canvas tote!


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> I love that canvas tote!


Me too!  I took another pic with KF Rexy and the front instead of the back of the tote lol.  I love him on this bag!


----------



## kells1983

zjones said:


> View attachment 4618012
> 
> Perfecting my Coach runway model face


You mean, BLUE STEEL!?


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> Me too!  I took another pic with KF Rexy and the front instead of the back of the tote lol.  I love him on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4622168



Fun tote and perfect place for Rexy! I’m so glad I bought both of the Kaffe Rexys lol I don’t NEED both but I just love em!


----------



## Ireiki4u

redwood66 said:


> UPS dropped these off today.  I love the canvas KF tote!  Beautiful colors and I can't wait to see it in the daylight tomorrow.  The academy crossbody is not wowing me.  I thought it would be brighter.
> 
> View attachment 4622150
> 
> View attachment 4622151


I really like the tote


----------



## Ireiki4u

redwood66 said:


> UPS dropped these off today.  I love the canvas KF tote!  Beautiful colors and I can't wait to see it in the daylight tomorrow.  The academy crossbody is not wowing me.  I thought it would be brighter.
> 
> View attachment 4622150
> 
> View attachment 4622151


Can I have the style number on the tote


----------



## redwood66

Ireiki4u said:


> Can I have the style number on the tote


Hi.  It's showing sold out online but the number is 78511.


----------



## anthrosphere

dreamer wristlet + tea rose stud earrings! I actually took the earring off because it was hurting my left ear for some reason. So i thought i take a quick picture first before putting it back on. I still love them though and the sparkle is amazing. Happy holidays!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> So so pretty .  I love this pink/fuschia color combo — it looks even better than the stock photos.  Congrats and enjoy C ,


Thank you! The color is hard to capture. It's even prettier irl.



musiclover said:


> This is beautiful, C!  I saw your beauty at my store as well and she’s so pretty.  Floated around the store with her (and then her sister in oxblood) on my shoulder for awhile before deciding on the saddle Rogue for Christmas.


I love your description! I could actually picture you walking around the store. 
Congrats on your saddle Rogue! Show us pics when you can. I bet you have the perfect fob for it.


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> I'm admiring your happy pinks again.


Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

anthrosphere said:


> dreamer wristlet + tea rose stud earrings! I actually took the earring off because it was hurting my left ear for some reason. So i thought i take a quick picture first before putting it back on. I still love them though and the sparkle is amazing. Happy holidays!


Beautiful clutch and earrings!


----------



## anthrosphere

tealocean said:


> Beautiful clutch and earrings!


thank you tealocean.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Cute Rexy crystal ball
a Christmas gift from my SA


----------



## ditzydi

Finally got to unwrap her.


----------



## baghabitz34

Finally got to open my new bag! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bagmedic

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4623304
> View attachment 4623305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got to open my new bag! Merry Christmas!


Very pretty and different!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Bagmedic

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4623304
> View attachment 4623305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got to open my new bag! Merry Christmas!


Which bag is this one?  I don't see much KF on the website any more....


----------



## pammbw

My Christmas surprise!


----------



## baghabitz34

Bagmedic said:


> Which bag is this one?  I don't see much KF on the website any more....


It’s the Troupe carryall 35. It went on sale in December along with a lot of the other Kaffe pieces.


----------



## Lee22

I think this is one of the most beautiful bags I now own. . Finally arrived!!


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> I think this is one of the most beautiful bags I now own. . Finally arrived!!
> View attachment 4623654
> View attachment 4623655


Very pretty!  I love snakeskin bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> I agree with @tealocean on the Blackrocks. I also use Colonil spray on my white bags to prevent color transfer.


How do you like the Colonil spray so far?


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> Very pretty!  I love snakeskin bags.


Thank you - I also now have the small snakeskin tabby crossbody bags too: one with white base and the other with the black base.  Don't think I need to keep all of them but will decide if I should keep the smaller ones in the next couple of days...


----------



## CoachMaven

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like the Colonil spray so far?


So far it's been working well. I used it o  a pair of white sneakers too and they have stayed pure white also.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> So far it's been working well. I used it o  a pair of white sneakers too and they have stayed pure white also.


Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


Of course! Apple works well too, but I find if you have a white bag that you wear more often the Colonil is better at preventing color transfer while Apple is more of a barrier. You get color transfer but it will wipe away with baby wipes.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Very pretty!  I love snakeskin bags.


Me too!


----------



## redwood66

This Troupe tote is beautiful and a great size, not too big for every day.  It came with the handles folded down but they stand right back up.


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> This Troupe tote is beautiful and a great size, not too big for every day.  It came with the handles folded down but they stand right back up.
> 
> View attachment 4623668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623667


Yep wanted this one too!!!


----------



## FloraDB

Troupe Shoulder bag in Kaffe print with tea rose Charm in snakeskin (77855)


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> This Troupe tote is beautiful and a great size, not too big for every day.  It came with the handles folded down but they stand right back up.
> 
> View attachment 4623668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623667


Gorgeous! I would like to add this bag to my collection.


----------



## Greenone

merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Bagmedic

Lee22 said:


> Thank you - I also now have the small snakeskin tabby crossbody bags too: one with white base and the other with the black base.  Don't think I need to keep all of them but will decide if I should keep the smaller ones in the next couple of days...


Would say the crossbody one is more like a dinky?  I think the 26 might work better for me but haven’t seen IRL yet. Too lazy to drive to the store and afraid I’ll see more things I don’t need!


----------



## Lee22

Bagmedic said:


> Would say the crossbody one is more like a dinky?  I think the 26 might work better for me but haven’t seen IRL yet. Too lazy to drive to the store and afraid I’ll see more things I don’t need!


I hear ya and don’t kill me but I never seem to keep my dinky’s - always send them back. However IMO I believe the dinky would hold more as the tabby crossbody’s are really small (approx 7 W x 4H x 3.5 D) won’t hold much without looking bulky- phone, keys, card case (small wallet would be too big with other items). Check out the 26. The regular size shoulder tabby is a bit awkward for me due to the box dimensions and looks huge. I am short with smaller frame....


----------



## Alexa5

Bagmedic said:


> Would say the crossbody one is more like a dinky?  I think the 26 might work better for me but haven’t seen IRL yet. Too lazy to drive to the store and afraid I’ll see more things I don’t need!


My understanding and from seeing the Tabby 26, that is the one that is closest to a Dinky.  Some say it holds more than a Dinky, but I think that depends on how/what you carry.  I looked at the Tabby 26, and felt it could be similar, but I was concerned about the closure--it is hard to catch it right.  I like the turnlock feature on the Dinky, but that said, once the Tabby bags go on sale I will give the 26 more consideration.


----------



## SEWDimples

Greenone said:


> merry Christmas to me.
> View attachment 4623682


Congrats! I like both of these bags. Enjoy.


----------



## houseof999

I did a major haul on the KF prints! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also got these from the last FOS.


----------



## Bagmedic

Lee22 said:


> I hear ya and don’t kill me but I never seem to keep my dinky’s - always send them back. However IMO I believe the dinky would hold more as the tabby crossbody’s are really small (approx 7 W x 4H x 3.5 D) won’t hold much without looking bulky- phone, keys, card case (small wallet would be too big with other items). Check out the 26. The regular size shoulder tabby is a bit awkward for me due to the box dimensions and looks huge. I am short with smaller frame....


I think I agree with you on the tabby xbody.  I haven't seen it IRL but did see the tabby 26 tonight and that is a decent size for when you only want to take essentials.  I need to get to a boutique and check them all out and get a perspective.


----------



## n4n6906

Pickup this little guy last night. Should have waited until today, since they are now doing extra20 for 20% off all sale! Definitely calling the store for PA. Anyways, without further ado, please meet my Tabby Top handle color block with snakeskin!


----------



## houseof999

n4n6906 said:


> Pickup this little guy last night. Should have waited until today, since they are now doing extra20 for 20% off all sale! Definitely calling the store for PA. Anyways, without further ado, please meet my Tabby Top handle color block with snakeskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624105
> View attachment 4624106
> View attachment 4624107


Omg your pic is so much better than Coach's online photo for this bag!  I just passed on it yesterday because of the chalk leather. You're making me rethink this bag with your pic.


----------



## Caspin22

This is my Christmas gift from my 22 year old son. He’s graduated from college and lives out of state but came home for Christmas. He knows I love Coach, and knows I love blue, and I’m so impressed that he actually went to the mall and into a Coach store and picked something out. He said he really liked how the hardware was blue too.


----------



## ltbag

n4n6906 said:


> Pickup this little guy last night. Should have waited until today, since they are now doing extra20 for 20% off all sale! Definitely calling the store for PA. Anyways, without further ado, please meet my Tabby Top handle color block with snakeskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624105
> View attachment 4624106
> View attachment 4624107


beautiful


----------



## redwood66

Croc Rogue with her pretty new scarf that's not steamed yet.  The blue green one is pretty too.  I have never had an accordion card case but this KF one is beautiful and I think it will be very handy in all the smaller bags.  It looks like it holds more than the zip card case.  The dragonfly is a Christmas present from my mom.


----------



## Lake Effect

Look at what my thoughtful friend got me !!! A snowman fob!


----------



## momtok

So life has been very busy this holiday season, not just because of the holidays, but because one of our pet birds died about two weeks before Christmas (elderly lovebird, acting a little off, then fatal stroke).  So then we took in a new rescue, and wanted to get her settled in for Christmas. ... ...Annnnd I'm now in the terrifying stages of teaching our daughter to drive.  (Oh dear God.)

Amidst it all, we did, finally, get down to KOP ---- one of daughter's favorite trips of the holiday season.  We actually met up with tpf'er @chowlover2  ... had a great time and a great lunch! ... and she gifted daughter this lovely, soft, vintage (Coach of course) Madison Spence.  Very soft!  (And a really good crossbody length for petite daughter.)





(And then I also picked up a Kurt Geiger, 'birdie' themed bag at Nordstrom's, which I'll put in the non-Coach purchases thread.)


----------



## CoachMaven

My son got me this adorable kisslock for Christmas. I've been wanting a coin purse and I'm a sucker for kisslock closure items. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And my new to me Ergo XL Tote in natural vachetta. It was in really great condition, just needed some moisturizer. Since it already came with this amazing suntan patina, I wasn't concerned about it getting darker.


----------



## shoes+handbags

CoachMaven said:


> My son got me this adorable kisslock for Christmas. I've been wanting a coin purse and I'm a sucker for kisslock closure items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624469
> 
> And my new to me Ergo XL Tote in natural vachetta. It was in really great condition, just needed some moisturizer. Since it already came with this amazing suntan patina, I wasn't concerned about it getting darker.
> View attachment 4624472


Beautiful items! Does the bag have the striped Legacy lining? Also, does the bag fit on your shoulder?


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Omg your pic is so much better than Coach's online photo for this bag!  I just passed on it yesterday because of the chalk leather. You're making me rethink this bag with your pic.


You can resist lol. I almost ordered it, but went with the grey/black/chalk colorblock instead. 
I am failing miserably at this whole ban thing. Also ordered another Hadley because what I thought was a lower quality harmony turned out to be a super lightweight and carefree bag.  And I ordered a couple more KF items... Ughh


----------



## CoachMaven

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful items! Does the bag have the striped Legacy lining? Also, does the bag fit on your shoulder?


It does have the striped lining, yes. And it does fit on the shoulder.


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> Croc Rogue with her pretty new scarf that's not steamed yet.  The blue green one is pretty too.  I have never had an accordion card case but this KF one is beautiful and I think it will be very handy in all the smaller bags.  It looks like it holds more than the zip card case.  The dragonfly is a Christmas present from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4624349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624350
> 
> View attachment 4624351


I ordered that accordion case but it was cancelled as sold out. It's so pretty, I really wish they hadn't cancelled it.


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> My son got me this adorable kisslock for Christmas. I've been wanting a coin purse and I'm a sucker for kisslock closure items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624469
> 
> And my new to me Ergo XL Tote in natural vachetta. It was in really great condition, just needed some moisturizer. Since it already came with this amazing suntan patina, I wasn't concerned about it getting darker.
> View attachment 4624472


I just washed your bag's cousin 11285. She was filthy dirty inside.


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> I ordered that accordion case but it was cancelled as sold out. It's so pretty, I really wish they hadn't cancelled it.


It is a pretty case and I never thought an accordion would be that useful.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> It is a pretty case and I never thought an accordion would be that useful.


I have a 1941 red one I picked up from the outlet. I was in Coach few weeks ago and my friend thought it was pretty useless and didn't fit much. I kinda chuckled cuz I don't plan on using it for anything else but only storing cards. Lol!


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> I have a 1941 red one I picked up from the outlet. I was in Coach free weeks ago and my friend thought it was pretty useless and didn't fit much. I kinda chuckled cuz I don't plan on using it for anything else but only storing cards. Lol!


I have been keeping my ID and the cards I use most in the zip card case so I can just take that in my pocket for a quick run to the store.  But it doesn't fit the small bit of cash and my medical insurance cards which I always carry with me.  Who wants to have to take two wallets in their pocket?  Hope this works better for swapping between bags too.


----------



## shoes+handbags

CoachMaven said:


> It does have the striped lining, yes. And it does fit on the shoulder.


Thank you! Enjoy your bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

shoes+handbags said:


> Thank you! Enjoy your bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Lucyrcat

Beauties I chose at cybermonday or somewhere near that time; saved them for Christmas Eve gifts to myself. The Grace in quilted seems quite "dressy" to me- such soft leather and the quilting makes it look all dressed up. The Dreamer 36 is heavenly; smooth leather all over. Started carrying her to work the day after Christmas. Absolutely love them both.


----------



## musiclover

A beautiful Rogue in saddle. My favourite gift from DH. Smells absolutely delicious!


Cute floral pouch and tearose keyring from the Boxing Day Sale.


----------



## Lucyrcat

LOVE that Rogue - I can smell it all the way over here - I'm drooling ! The black hardware is so amazing on that saddle color. 



musiclover said:


> A beautiful Rogue in saddle. My favourite gift from DH. Smells absolutely delicious!
> View attachment 4624754
> 
> Cute floral pouch and tearose keyring from the Boxing Day Sale.
> View attachment 4624755


----------



## musiclover

Lucyrcat said:


> LOVE that Rogue - I can smell it all the way over here - I'm drooling ! The black hardware is so amazing on that saddle color.


Thank you!  She is a beauty for sure!


----------



## germanshepard

Scored this cute SLG from Premium Outlet today. Love those animals plus the burgundy strap and trimming. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## LaVisioneer

redwood66 said:


> Croc Rogue with her pretty new scarf that's not steamed yet.  The blue green one is pretty too.  I have never had an accordion card case but this KF one is beautiful and I think it will be very handy in all the smaller bags.  It looks like it holds more than the zip card case.  The dragonfly is a Christmas present from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4624349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624350
> 
> View attachment 4624351



So pretty! Love the dragonfly too!


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Croc Rogue with her pretty new scarf that's not steamed yet.  The blue green one is pretty too.  I have never had an accordion card case but this KF one is beautiful and I think it will be very handy in all the smaller bags.  It looks like it holds more than the zip card case.  The dragonfly is a Christmas present from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4624349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624350
> 
> View attachment 4624351


Your Rogue is beautiful! I’m searching for a Rogue with ostrich details.


----------



## redwood66

SEWDimples said:


> Your Rogue is beautiful! I’m searching for a Rogue with ostrich details.





LaVisioneer said:


> So pretty! Love the dragonfly too!



Thank you!  I love this Rogue and it's pink sister.  The ostrich ones are beautiful.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I found this cute lil Rexy charm on sale at Macy’s and I couldn’t leave the store without adding him to my Cassie


----------



## wintotty

Got Melody 29, they were about $200 each!


----------



## wintotty

And Signature Troupe, been waiting for the price to go down on this one, very versatile


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> I just washed your bag's cousin 11285. She was filthy dirty inside.


The smaller size? Yikes, did you dunk or throw in the wash? This is my 3rd Ergo XL tote. I friggin love these bags!


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> The smaller size? Yikes, did you dunk or throw in the wash? This is my 3rd Ergo XL tote. I friggin love these bags!


Oh I never throw anything in the washer. I'm not brave enough to trust the machine. I hand washed and rubbed the lining with Dawn dish detergent and it didn't clean as much I wanted it to so I sprayed the lining with Kris litter concentrated cleaner/degreaser stain remover and some if ink spots actually came out! She needs to be conditioned. This is just after drying.


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> This is my Christmas gift from my 22 year old son. He’s graduated from college and lives out of state but came home for Christmas. He knows I love Coach, and knows I love blue, and I’m so impressed that he actually went to the mall and into a Coach store and picked something out. He said he really liked how the hardware was blue too.
> 
> View attachment 4624175
> View attachment 4624176


Aw that is so sweet he picked a beautiful wallet out for you! I haven't seen that one. I like how slim it is. Enjoy!


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> Oh I never throw anything in the washer. I'm not brave enough to trust the machine. I hand washed and rubbed the lining with Dawn dish detergent and it didn't clean as much I wanted it to so I sprayed the lining with Kris litter concentrated cleaner/degreaser stain remover and some if ink spots actually came out! She needs to be conditioned. This is just after drying.
> View attachment 4625341


You did a great job cleaning it!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> My son got me this adorable kisslock for Christmas. I've been wanting a coin purse and I'm a sucker for kisslock closure items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624469
> 
> And my new to me Ergo XL Tote in natural vachetta. It was in really great condition, just needed some moisturizer. Since it already came with this amazing suntan patina, I wasn't concerned about it getting darker.
> View attachment 4624472


Beauties! I love your kisslock pouch and that your son got it for you!


----------



## tealocean

Lucyrcat said:


> Beauties I chose at cybermonday or somewhere near that time; saved them for Christmas Eve gifts to myself. The Grace in quilted seems quite "dressy" to me- such soft leather and the quilting makes it look all dressed up. The Dreamer 36 is heavenly; smooth leather all over. Started carrying her to work the day after Christmas. Absolutely love them both.


These are beautiful! I can see how buttery the leather is on your Dreamy Dreamer!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> A beautiful Rogue in saddle. My favourite gift from DH. Smells absolutely delicious!
> View attachment 4624754
> 
> Cute floral pouch and tearose keyring from the Boxing Day Sale.
> View attachment 4624755


Beautiful Rogue, floral pouch and keyring, ML! What a great gift to get a Rogue for Christmas! I love those flowers and tea roses and look forward to seeing how you decorate your special Rogue from your husband!


----------



## tealocean

germanshepard said:


> Scored this cute SLG from Premium Outlet today. Love those animals plus the burgundy strap and trimming. Thank you for letting me share.


This is cute and looks like a great size for essentials. Enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> Croc Rogue with her pretty new scarf that's not steamed yet.  The blue green one is pretty too.  I have never had an accordion card case but this KF one is beautiful and I think it will be very handy in all the smaller bags.  It looks like it holds more than the zip card case.  The dragonfly is a Christmas present from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4624349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624350
> 
> View attachment 4624351


Beautiful!


----------



## n4n6906

houseof999 said:


> Omg your pic is so much better than Coach's online photo for this bag!  I just passed on it yesterday because of the chalk leather. You're making me rethink this bag with your pic.


Thank you friend! I was hesitant with the light leather too! Happy with this purchase. Can’t wait to share all the other goodies that I picked up from the sale.


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Oh I never throw anything in the washer. I'm not brave enough to trust the machine. I hand washed and rubbed the lining with Dawn dish detergent and it didn't clean as much I wanted it to so I sprayed the lining with Kris litter concentrated cleaner/degreaser stain remover and some if ink spots actually came out! She needs to be conditioned. This is just after drying.
> View attachment 4625341


Quoting myself to correct "Kris litter". It should read Krud Kutter.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Beautiful Rogue, floral pouch and keyring, ML! What a great gift to get a Rogue for Christmas! I love those flowers and tea roses and look forward to seeing how you decorate your special Rogue from your husband!


Thank you, TO!  I’ve been carrying my new Rogue since Christmas Day. I am reminded of how much I love this silhouette, and my other Rogue bags. My little items were 50% off plus an additional 20% so difficult to resist buying. I’m trying to only fill in the gaps when it comes to purchasing.


----------



## SEWDimples

AshMarieDarling said:


> View attachment 4625075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this cute lil Rexy charm on sale at Macy’s and I couldn’t leave the store without adding him to my Cassie


Cute! It looks good with your bag. I’m looking for this charm.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

SEWDimples said:


> Cute! It looks good with your bag. I’m looking for this charm.


Thank you so much! I’ve seen a few of these on eBay. I linked one below:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Rexy...687698?hash=item2adc6befd2:g:TiwAAOSwgGJd-bRZ

I also included my Macy’s receipt and highlighted the sku. If you call your local Macy’s, they might be able to locate one for you. Good luck!


----------



## Wendyann7

My newest Rexy additions.


----------



## redwood66

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4625817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest Rexy additions.


So cute!  I love all these.  I purchased the flat red hangtag and the same rexy carriage slg.  I wish I had been able to catch the 3D rexy charm.


----------



## couchette

houseof999 said:


> Oh I never throw anything in the washer. I'm not brave enough to trust the machine. I hand washed and rubbed the lining with Dawn dish detergent and it didn't clean as much I wanted it to so I sprayed the lining with Kris litter concentrated cleaner/degreaser stain remover and some if ink spots actually came out! She needs to be conditioned. This is just after drying.
> View attachment 4625341


I love EVERTHYTHING about this bag-the roomy pocket in front makes it so practical and the bohemian look is fabulous !


----------



## tealocean

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4625817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest Rexy additions.


These are so fun and cute and such vibrant, happy colors!


----------



## Wendyann7

redwood66 said:


> So cute!  I love all these.  I purchased the flat red hangtag and the same rexy carriage slg.  I wish I had been able to catch the 3D rexy charm.


Thank you!


----------



## ltbag

My last bag of the year.  A new (to me) 1st edition Oxblood Rogue in mint condition.


----------



## tealocean

ltbag said:


> My last bag of the year.  A new (to me) 1st edition Oxblood Rogue in mint condition.
> View attachment 4626448
> View attachment 4626449
> View attachment 4626450


Beautiful! I love the contrast of the oxblood and lining! Congratulations!


----------



## ltbag

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love the contrast of the oxblood and lining! Congratulations!


I got it for a great price too because the seller doesn't really sell purses on her ebay store much. The bag was not really described well and her description was a template for another color rogue lol. I am starting my ban having found one of my HG bags


----------



## barskin

Well, gang...another Serra. My third. I was in the boutique on Saturday, and they had it with a tassel charm that looked great with it. The total price, with tax, was $308 and change. Don't read my signature line; it gets more and more ridiculous by the day, especially since UPS is bringing my Dreamer with scalloped rivets today, too.


----------



## barskin

Helloooo, again. My new Dreamer came. I had a really nice charm hanging around doin' nothin', and it looks great with it. And, yes, I cheated; I had an extra 1941 hang tag that I put on it, too.


----------



## Bagmedic

barskin said:


> Helloooo, again. My new Dreamer came. I had a really nice charm hanging around doin' nothin', and it looks great with it. And, yes, I cheated; I had an extra 1941 hang tag that I put on it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626518


Very nice!  I love the charm!  Would you know the style #?  Thanks so much!


----------



## redwood66

barskin said:


> Helloooo, again. My new Dreamer came. I had a really nice charm hanging around doin' nothin', and it looks great with it. And, yes, I cheated; I had an extra 1941 hang tag that I put on it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626518


This is lovely and the colors are great.


----------



## janiesea3

barskin said:


> Helloooo, again. My new Dreamer came. I had a really nice charm hanging around doin' nothin', and it looks great with it. And, yes, I cheated; I had an extra 1941 hang tag that I put on it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626518


Sooo beautiful!!! My "dream" bag - the Dreamer 36.  Can you possibly tell me/show me how much this bag holds?


----------



## Syren

ltbag said:


> My last bag of the year.  A new (to me) 1st edition Oxblood Rogue in mint condition.
> View attachment 4626448
> View attachment 4626449
> View attachment 4626450



Beautiful!  Love this combo the suede really pops!


----------



## Syren

barskin said:


> Well, gang...another Serra. My third. I was in the boutique on Saturday, and they had it with a tassel charm that looked great with it. The total price, with tax, was $308 and change. Don't read my signature line; it gets more and more ridiculous by the day, especially since UPS is bringing my Dreamer with scalloped rivets today, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626470



I like the suede sides a lot!  Every time I see a bag with suede sides it brings it up a notch for me lol


----------



## ltbag

Syren said:


> Beautiful!  Love this combo the suede really pops!


I couldn't believe how gorgeous the bag was in person. It's in perfect condition. I am now ready for my six month ban/vacation from buying handbags.


----------



## barskin

janiesea3 said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! My "dream" bag - the Dreamer 36.  Can you possibly tell me/show me how much this bag holds?


This isn't a Dreamer 36, it's the standard size. Here's a what fits video of another Dreamer.


----------



## barskin

ltbag said:


> I couldn't believe how gorgeous the bag was in person. It's in perfect condition. I am now ready for my six month ban/vacation from buying handbags.


 Me, too! I'm ready for my 6  month ban! 

Yeah. I'm lying.


----------



## barskin

Bagmedic said:


> Very nice!  I love the charm!  Would you know the style #?  Thanks so much!


 I'm sorry. I tried to look it up in my Coach order history online, and it wasn't there. I must have bought it in a boutique. It was an expensive one, $145 retail, because it's all resin and metal, so I bought it on sale for sure.


----------



## barskin

Bagmedic said:


> Very nice!  I love the charm!  Would you know the style #?  Thanks so much!



OMG, here it is being sold for _one hundred eighty five bucks_! You can get a whole bag for that. So the style number is 67492.


----------



## holiday123

Love the troupe. Backpack is adorable, but a no. Too hard to close and not a fan of the scar right on front.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Love the troupe. Backpack is adorable, but a no. Too hard to close and not a fan of the scar right on front.


Love that charm on the red Troupe...both troupe keepers? Agree on the backpack scar...


----------



## tealocean

ltbag said:


> I got it for a great price too because the seller doesn't really sell purses on her ebay store much. The bag was not really described well and her description was a template for another color rogue lol. I am starting my ban having found one of my HG bags


That's even better you got a great deal! What a happy way to begin a ban too!


----------



## tealocean

barskin said:


> Helloooo, again. My new Dreamer came. I had a really nice charm hanging around doin' nothin', and it looks great with it. And, yes, I cheated; I had an extra 1941 hang tag that I put on it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626518


This is so sweet and pretty! I love it with the charm you added!


----------



## tealocean

barskin said:


> Me, too! I'm ready for my 6  month ban!
> 
> Yeah. I'm lying.


LOL!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Love the troupe. Backpack is adorable, but a no. Too hard to close and not a fan of the scar right on front.


Twins on the troupes.  Are you keeping both?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Quoting myself to correct "Kris litter". It should read Krud Kutter.
> View attachment 4625419


. I was wondering what Kris litter was!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Love the troupe. Backpack is adorable, but a no. Too hard to close and not a fan of the scar right on front.


After playing with both troupes a little today I found that the blue one really snaps together with the magnetic bar but the red one with brass does not.  I have to fiddle with it to get it to stay and turn the turnlock.  The blue bag snaps together immediately and stays even without locking it.  Do yours do this too?

ETA the leather is much softer on the blue one as well.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Love that charm on the red Troupe...both troupe keepers? Agree on the backpack scar...


The red is definitely a keeper. Not sure on the blue. It's not wowing me and I'm not sure if I can make this style useful enough to have 2 because the shoulder strap is too long. It works crossbody if I don't mind the handles and of course can hand carry. I really only use from car to office and back so not a big deal and if I stop at the store crossbody would suffice for a quick visit.  On the other hand I really don't want to have too many returns considering the backpack is going back....


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> After playing with both troupes a little today I found that the blue one really snaps together with the magnetic bar but the red one with brass does not.  I have to fiddle with it to get it to stay and turn the turnlock.  The blue bag snaps together immediately and stays even without locking it.  Do yours do this too?
> 
> ETA the leather is much softer on the blue one as well.


Mine seem to both snap the same. I don't even see the need to turn the turnlock because it seems pretty secure. 
Yes the pebbled leather is softer on the blue. I wonder if the red will soften? I've been using my harmony for a good while now and it's just beginning to soften...


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Twins on the troupes.  Are you keeping both?


Red for sure. Debating blue. Of course I also have a deep red Hadley coming so I guess I'll see if the red is different enough on it to keep both. My mom likes Hadley so I can always gift that to her...


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Red for sure. Debating blue. Of course I also have a deep red Hadley coming so I guess I'll see if the red is different enough on it to keep both. My mom likes Hadley so I can always gift that to her...


The red one is gorgeous!


----------



## qann77

wintotty said:


> Got Melody 29, they were about $200 each!



Great discount you got there! Hope you enjoy using it. I love mine! Leather is soft and squishy.


----------



## SEWDimples

AshMarieDarling said:


> View attachment 4625814
> 
> Thank you so much! I’ve seen a few of these on eBay. I linked one below:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Rexy...687698?hash=item2adc6befd2:g:TiwAAOSwgGJd-bRZ
> 
> I also included my Macy’s receipt and highlighted the sku. If you call your local Macy’s, they might be able to locate one for you. Good luck!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Punkkitten

This is technically cheating...
I returned a pair of coach boots dh got me for Christmas and used the funds for this.
A Demellier Nano venice in cognac snake.
It is itty bitty 7"×7" but holds essentials.
I think I love it (JUST UNBOXEDl.  Just glad I got it on sale as fp would have been nutty for this little baby.
What do you think tpf?


----------



## SEWDimples

ltbag said:


> My last bag of the year.  A new (to me) 1st edition Oxblood Rogue in mint condition.
> View attachment 4626448
> View attachment 4626449
> View attachment 4626450


Congrats! You found another 1st generation Rogue. You are good at finding these bags. I love the color and how it looks great with the suede lining. Enjoy!

I have a few bags coming (final purchases before the new year) and I will be on a bag ban. I need to focus on some other things in 2020.


----------



## SEWDimples

Punkkitten said:


> This is technically cheating...
> I returned a pair of coach boots dh got me for Christmas and used the funds for this.
> A Demellier Nano venice in cognac snake.
> It is itty bitty 7"×7" but holds essentials.
> I think I love it (JUST UNBOXEDl.  Just glad I got it on sale as fp would have been nutty for this little baby.
> What do you think tpf?


Cute! I love exotic bags. Enjoy.


----------



## ltbag

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! You found another 1st generation Rogue. You are good at finding these bags. I love the color and how it looks great with the suede lining. Enjoy!
> 
> I have a few bags coming (final purchases before the new year) and I will be on a bag ban. I need to focus on some other things in 2020.


I sift through pretty much all the ebay listings and look for bags that are sold by sellers that have good seller ratings but don't know Coach that well . I also will buy from Coach experts that price their bags fairly and have bags in great condition. 

I got a really good price for the bag and it's looks like it was barely used.

I am on a six month purse ban now.  I want to concentrate on other things too, mostly my writing, and my new job promotion. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## SEWDimples

ltbag said:


> I sift through pretty much all the ebay listings and look for bags that are sold by sellers that have good seller ratings but don't know Coach that well
> 
> I got a really good price for the bag and it's looks like it was barely used.
> 
> I am on a six month purse ban now.  I want to concentrate on other things too, mostly my writing, and my new job promotion.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Bagmedic

ltbag said:


> I sift through pretty much all the ebay listings and look for bags that are sold by sellers that have good seller ratings but don't know Coach that well . I also will buy from Coach experts that price their bags fairly and have bags in great condition.
> 
> I got a really good price for the bag and it's looks like it was barely used.
> 
> I am on a six month purse ban now.  I want to concentrate on other things too, mostly my writing, and my new job promotion.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Congrats on your promotion!....and your bag!


----------



## ltbag

Bagmedic said:


> Congrats on your promotion!....and your bag!


Thanks!   Happy New Year!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Punkkitten said:


> This is technically cheating...
> I returned a pair of coach boots dh got me for Christmas and used the funds for this.
> A Demellier Nano venice in cognac snake.
> It is itty bitty 7"×7" but holds essentials.
> I think I love it (JUST UNBOXEDl.  Just glad I got it on sale as fp would have been nutty for this little baby.
> What do you think tpf?


It's really cute!


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> This is technically cheating...
> I returned a pair of coach boots dh got me for Christmas and used the funds for this.
> A Demellier Nano venice in cognac snake.
> It is itty bitty 7"×7" but holds essentials.
> I think I love it (JUST UNBOXEDl.  Just glad I got it on sale as fp would have been nutty for this little baby.
> What do you think tpf?


I'm a sucker for a top handle these days. Love the colors!


----------



## Punkkitten

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really cute!


Thank you!  It is as tiny as I remember seeing in their showroom this summer.  But I'm glad I found it at good price.


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> I'm a sucker for a top handle these days. Love the colors!


Thanks Tea!
 like the versatility.  I keep my short handle on  my Tabby as I find it is easier to grab when I exit my car....
And I do love bags that have both top handle and crossbody


----------



## Punkkitten

SEWDimples said:


> Cute! I love exotic bags. Enjoy.


Thank you, Dimples!


----------



## muchstuff

My new to me Bleeker...


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Bleeker...
> 
> View attachment 4627416


Love this color!!!


----------



## TraGiv

My last Coach purchases for 2019:


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this color!!!


Thanks, me too!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Bleeker...
> 
> View attachment 4627416


@whateve is a wonderful influencer....now I want one as well.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

ltbag said:


> I sift through pretty much all the ebay listings and look for bags that are sold by sellers that have good seller ratings but don't know Coach that well . I also will buy from Coach experts that price their bags fairly and have bags in great condition.
> 
> I got a really good price for the bag and it's looks like it was barely used.
> 
> I am on a six month purse ban now.  I want to concentrate on other things too, mostly my writing, and my new job promotion.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Congratulations on your promotion!  Great way to start the new year!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> @whateve is a wonderful influencer....now I want one as well.


There are still a couple on eBay...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> There are still a couple on eBay...


Im on Dry January Bag ban...but will think about it in a few months if there are any around.
I have to be good...going to Italy end of March  and I need to save the money for it.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Im on Dry January Bag ban...but will think about it in a few months if there are any around.
> I have to be good...going to Italy end of March  and I need to save the money for it.


Great motivation to save...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Great motivation to save...


Its been a 20 year dream and taken me 3 years to get to this point... just need the spending money for it...thats the problem..Ive been buying bags not Euros.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Its been a 20 year dream and taken me 3 years to get to this point... just need the spending money for it...thats the problem..Ive been buying bags not Euros.


I've never been and would love to go!


----------



## TracyDi

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## holiday123

Tabby top handle in black/chalk/grey. Pebbled and smooth leather mix and either suede or micro sides, I can't tell lol but sides smell different than the micro lining...


----------



## Lee22

Punkkitten said:


> This is technically cheating...
> I returned a pair of coach boots dh got me for Christmas and used the funds for this.
> A Demellier Nano venice in cognac snake.
> It is itty bitty 7"×7" but holds essentials.
> I think I love it (JUST UNBOXEDl.  Just glad I got it on sale as fp would have been nutty for this little baby.
> What do you think tpf?


Lovely!!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Tabby top handle in black/chalk/grey. Pebbled and smooth leather mix and either suede or micro sides, I can't tell lol but sides smell different than the micro lining...


I love these colors together on the Tabby.


Red and blue colorblock troupe totes.  I don't think I can decide between them.


----------



## Lee22

ltbag said:


> I sift through pretty much all the ebay listings and look for bags that are sold by sellers that have good seller ratings but don't know Coach that well . I also will buy from Coach experts that price their bags fairly and have bags in great condition.
> 
> I got a really good price for the bag and it's looks like it was barely used.
> 
> I am on a six month purse ban now.  I want to concentrate on other things too, mostly my writing, and my new job promotion.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Congrats!!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I love these colors together on the Tabby.
> 
> 
> Red and blue colorblock troupe totes.  I don't think I can decide between them.
> 
> View attachment 4627581


I'm definitely keeping red. Blue isn't going back, but may get rehomed. My ban starts tomorrow and it's paid for with 2019 dollars (and was 50/20) so may just keep it too. Debating throwing some customization on there, but will probably try to jazz it up with a charm for a less permanent remedy.  I will use red first and decide if I like the style enough to keep blue.

I looked at it again today and liked it better than yesterday lol.  I did check out the magnet and do agree that red is less "magnetic" than blue. Not sure why that is....

So basically I'm no help...maybe wait for all your other bags to come in and then decide? I have 4 more coming and a wallet and whatever surprise Christmas gift Las Vegas Coach sent me. Thing is they all arrived at my UPS center last night, but only 1 was due to be delivered today. I guess truck space is at a premium vs. driver time/mileage...so I wait...


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I'm definitely keeping red. Blue isn't going back, but may get rehomed. My ban starts tomorrow and it's paid for with 2019 dollars (and was 50/20) so may just keep it too. Debating throwing some customization on there, but will probably try to jazz it up with a charm for a less permanent remedy.  I will use red first and decide if I like the style enough to keep blue.
> 
> I looked at it again today and liked it better than yesterday lol.  I did check out the magnet and do agree that red is less "magnetic" than blue. Not sure why that is....
> 
> So basically I'm no help...maybe wait for all your other bags to come in and then decide? I have 4 more coming and a wallet and whatever surprise Christmas gift Las Vegas Coach sent me. Thing is they all arrived at my UPS center last night, but only 1 was due to be delivered today. I guess truck space is at a premium vs. driver time/mileage...so I wait...


I have this fear that the other 3 arriving Monday will be keepers too as long as they are in good shape.  If I do then I cannot purchase even one bag in 2020.  That will be quite a feat but I got beautiful bags during this sale so plenty of closet shopping is available.  I am not going to beat myself up over this.  I took the snakeskin tea rose rogue and the rogue 25 back out of their shipping boxes today too.   I will take a baby step and try to make it to the summer SAS.  A good thing for me is I know I won't purchase a bag at full price.  The Willis 18 is the only one.

I love the blue one as much or more as the red.  I think the magnet situation might be because the red leather is stiffer.  Just a thought.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I have this fear that the other 3 arriving Monday will be keepers too as long as they are in good shape.  If I do then I cannot purchase even one bag in 2020.  That will be quite a feat but I got beautiful bags during this sale so plenty of closet shopping is available.  I am not going to beat myself up over this.  I took the snakeskin tea rose rogue and the rogue 25 back out of their shipping boxes today too.   I will take a baby step and try to make it to the summer SAS.  A good thing for me is I know I won't purchase a bag at full price.  The Willis 18 is the only one.
> 
> I love the blue one as much or more as the red.  I think the magnet situation might be because the red leather is stiffer.  Just a thought.


Keep em all lol. I'm banned until at least April. I go to Vegas in April so I'm sure I'll cave there. Then comes the Mother's Day event and SAS so I'm taking it one month at a time. I think a lot of us are. I guess it'll give Coach some time to catch up on all the returns they have piling up.


----------



## tealocean

Last bags of 2019!

Beautiful Dreamer and red Station


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Tabby top handle in black/chalk/grey. Pebbled and smooth leather mix and either suede or micro sides, I can't tell lol but sides smell different than the micro lining...


Beautiful colorblock, and I love the charm on this!


----------



## tealocean

ltbag said:


> I sift through pretty much all the ebay listings and look for bags that are sold by sellers that have good seller ratings but don't know Coach that well . I also will buy from Coach experts that price their bags fairly and have bags in great condition.
> 
> I got a really good price for the bag and it's looks like it was barely used.
> 
> I am on a six month purse ban now.  I want to concentrate on other things too, mostly my writing, and my new job promotion.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## ltbag

tealocean said:


> Congratulations on your promotion!


Thanks so much @tealocean! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## redwood66

ltbag said:


> Thanks so much @tealocean!
> Happy New Year!


Yes congratulations!  Happy new year!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Last bags of 2019!
> 
> Beautiful Dreamer and red Station
> View attachment 4627620
> View attachment 4627622



Beautiful bags to end 2019 with (even the butterfly one, lol).  I really like the red Station bag.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Iamminda

ltbag said:


> I sift through pretty much all the ebay listings and look for bags that are sold by sellers that have good seller ratings but don't know Coach that well . I also will buy from Coach experts that price their bags fairly and have bags in great condition.
> 
> I got a really good price for the bag and it's looks like it was barely used.
> 
> I am on a six month purse ban now.  I want to concentrate on other things too, mostly my writing, and my new job promotion.
> 
> Happy New Year!



Congrats on your promotion


----------



## houseof999

ltbag said:


> I sift through pretty much all the ebay listings and look for bags that are sold by sellers that have good seller ratings but don't know Coach that well . I also will buy from Coach experts that price their bags fairly and have bags in great condition.
> 
> I got a really good price for the bag and it's looks like it was barely used.
> 
> I am on a six month purse ban now.  I want to concentrate on other things too, mostly my writing, and my new job promotion.
> 
> Happy New Year!



Happy New year and congrats on your job promotion!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Last bags of 2019!
> 
> Beautiful Dreamer and red Station
> View attachment 4627620
> View attachment 4627622


love those butterflies and that red


----------



## ltbag

redwood66 said:


> Yes congratulations!  Happy new year!


Thanks so much @redwood66!  Happy New Year!


----------



## ltbag

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Congratulations on your promotion!  Great way to start the new year!


Thanks @Luvpurplepurses!  Happy New Year!


----------



## ltbag

houseof999 said:


> Happy New year and congrats on your job promotion!


Thanks so much @houseof999! Happy New Year!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags to end 2019 with (even the butterfly one, lol).  I really like the red Station bag.  Congrats and enjoy


Thank you, IM! I'm sorry you had to see the butterflies! I love them, and can't believe how much I love the red Station bag...as a former flap bag avoider.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> love those butterflies and that red


Thank you, Holiday!  That is such a great red!


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Last reveal for a loooong time or until another great sale lmao. Kat 20 in saffron. This color is so pretty. I was wearing green when I was out shopping and it looked really good together. I got it at the Coach in the forum shops in Las Vegas. I figured I needed to bring something home before the slots took all my $$ lol. They even gave me a complimentary suede care kit. I got dice embossed in the hangtag, it just seemed fitting considering where I was.
> The service there was fantastic! I went in to get the Vegas skyline hangtags for the SAs in my local store and they were super excited just to do hangtags. They didn't even try to sell me on anything else. I got 5 hangtags and they even asked if I wanted them to gift wrap them. Geesh $12 hangtags and they gift boxed and included gift tags and everything.
> I also found the ombre buckle for my Tweed tabby
> Highly recommend this store!!! And they boxed and shipped everything to my home so I didn't have to pack in suitcase


OK I need to definitely brag some more about the Coach at The Forum Shops in Las Vegas. The SA I had there texted me a couple weeks ago about sending a Christmas surprise. The package just showed up and is a full size floral eau de parfum. I seriously bought 1 bag and some things from the customization area. Can't believe they thought of me


----------



## holiday123

And then this arrives from JAX. I guess I'll put this with the backpack that also has a big scar on the front. Geesh! I don't mind scars, but put them on the back!


----------



## holiday123

Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless


OH EMM GEE!!!


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> OH EMM GEE!!!


I think this is Vermillion edge paint? So pretty. Wish they used it on the other one to vs nude pink.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> I think this is Vermillion edge paint? So pretty. Wish they used it on the other one to vs nude pink.


Yes, ITA! Not a fan of the nude pink. I am thinking about changing the color but haven't researched how yet!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless


Gorgeous!! My black Marleigh and croc troupe arrive tomorrow, shipped from NJ. Hoping they are factory wrapped as well. Your KF signature is making me regret passing on it, but I have 3 other KF Marleighs so was trying to be slightly sensible lol


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! My black Marleigh and croc troupe arrive tomorrow, shipped from NJ. Hoping they are factory wrapped as well. Your KF signature is making me regret passing on it, but I have 3 other KF Marleighs so was trying to be slightly sensible lol


The sides look pretty much the same as the black one so no regrets for you! Plus you have the neon one which is prettier. I just couldn't pass when it went 50/20 and was available for D to order.
Hoping everyone's arrive in great condition!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless


So gorgeous! I'm sorry I missed out on the black floral. I would have gotten it if it had been on the website when I saw the others.


----------



## houseof999

The black Marleigh just came back in stock at SAKS if anyone is interested. I can't break my ban I started this year. So you're welcome. Lol!


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless



What a cute family!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless


Beautiful!  I too love the red piping on my black goatskin.  It is very pretty.  The pastel colors are lovely on the siggy bag.


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! My black Marleigh and croc troupe arrive tomorrow, shipped from NJ. Hoping they are factory wrapped as well. Your KF signature is making me regret passing on it, but I have 3 other KF Marleighs so was trying to be slightly sensible lol


My KF black floral, green troupe 35, and the croc troupe don't arrive til Monday.  I am very excited to see yours before.


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> And then this arrives from JAX. I guess I'll put this with the backpack that also has a big scar on the front. Geesh! I don't mind scars, but put them on the back!


Oh gosh, what a shame about the leather scar. I have this same small wallet in bright pink. It has a tiny pinprick dent but I can barely see it.  The leather must be very soft?


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> My son got me this adorable kisslock for Christmas. I've been wanting a coin purse and I'm a sucker for kisslock closure items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624469
> 
> And my new to me Ergo XL Tote in natural vachetta. It was in really great condition, just needed some moisturizer. Since it already came with this amazing suntan patina, I wasn't concerned about it getting darker.
> View attachment 4624472



Wow...I don't think I've ever seen such a beautiful even patina on natural vachetta.  What a gem!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Grabbed her when they dropped to 50% off but missed the extra 20...


----------



## redwood66

keishapie1973 said:


> Grabbed her when they dropped to 50% off but missed the extra 20...


This is a very classy looking bag!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

[deleted]


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

New to me Coach Lexy Shoulder Bag from Poshmark!


----------



## holiday123

musiclover said:


> Oh gosh, what a shame about the leather scar. I have this same small wallet in bright pink. It has a tiny pinprick dent but I can barely see it.  The leather must be very soft?


Yes the leather is very nice. I'm going to have my SA put a pin or tea rose on it because I do like the wallet. Stinks I have to spend $15 to cover up a flaw, but it'll give it some pizzazz lol


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Yes the leather is very nice. I'm going to have my SA put a pin or tea rose on it because I do like the wallet. Stinks I have to spend $15 to cover up a flaw, but it'll give it some pizzazz lol


Hey, that’s a very cute idea!  I might do the same to mine. I love my little wallet—perfect for a transit card, cash and cards if I’m out for the day.


----------



## holiday123

musiclover said:


> Hey, that’s a very cute idea!  I might do the same to mine. I love my little wallet—perfect for a transit card, cash and cards if I’m out for the day.


Agree! I've been buying so many mini bags lately that this type of wallet works great in it. I actually haven't changed back into my regular wallet in almost a month because this and a card case fit everything I need on a daily basis.


----------



## LegnoFan

Some Coach stores customize small leather goods for display and then include them in the sale items. I found this one last week among the sale wallets. This is a small crossgrain leather wallet, #58298, in light teal embellished with a white and blue tea rose and peach pink stone. I wouldn't have thought to customize a wallet this way but this flower and placement reminds me of Hawaii so I took it home with me!


----------



## CoachMaven

Caspin22 said:


> Wow...I don't think I've ever seen such a beautiful even patina on natural vachetta.  What a gem!!


Thank you, I was unsure of how even it was in the photos but in person I was so happy I took a chance. And of course as soon as its ready to use, it rained off an on over the holidays! Of course my luck...I was considering putting Apple Guard or Colonil on it for a preventative measure.


----------



## Chihua5

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless



Soooooo jealous!   My kids bought me the black one for Xmas and I absolutely love it, I hope they put out more for sale, I have found this style is perfect for me.  This is the only bag I will allow myself to break my ban for


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

The “Last Act” area of the accessories department of my local Macy’s is usually full of tacky pleather bags, but sometimes you find some treasure hidden amongst them. This little beauty was all tangled up with a mess of gaudy evening bags and fanny packs.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

barskin said:


> Helloooo, again. My new Dreamer came. I had a really nice charm hanging around doin' nothin', and it looks great with it. And, yes, I cheated; I had an extra 1941 hang tag that I put on it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626518



Oh my! This is so cute! How did I miss this one?  What size is it?  It would look so good with that scalloped strap that I think sold out. Online anyway. I found some sold-out online pieces in a store today so . . .  Maybe I did see this bag but missed it because it looks so much better here in your pic than online stock pic showed.   Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless


Congrats! All these are gorgeous. Where did you find these? I want a Marleigh so bad.


----------



## lala042883

So I just ordered the black pebbled leather grace bag it was on sale plus some cash back from ******. Can't wait to get.


----------



## musiclover

LegnoFan said:


> Some Coach stores customize small leather goods for display and then include them in the sale items. I found this one last week among the sale wallets. This is a small crossgrain leather wallet, #58298, in light teal embellished with a white and blue tea rose and peach pink stone. I wouldn't have thought to customize a wallet this way but this flower and placement reminds me of Hawaii so I took it home with me!
> 
> View attachment 4629166


Oh, so very pretty...definitely feels aloha to me!  This is a great little purchase!


----------



## Zoffen

I've been eyeing the LV Neo Noe in black epi and just couldn't pull the trigger, but then I spotted the Coach Charlie Bucket bag - it's perfect for what I needed! 
It's big enough to carry my items when I need more space, but the separator inside makes it organised + also it can be worn crossbody when I need to be hands free! I love it so far


----------



## MKB0925

Zoffen said:


> I've been eyeing the LV Neo Noe in black epi and just couldn't pull the trigger, but then I spotted the Coach Charlie Bucket bag - it's perfect for what I needed!
> It's big enough to carry my items when I need more space, but the separator inside makes it organised + also it can be worn crossbody when I need to be hands free! I love it so far
> 
> View attachment 4629464


Love this bag...it has been on my radar!


----------



## holiday123

Chihua5 said:


> Soooooo jealous!   My kids bought me the black one for Xmas and I absolutely love it, I hope they put out more for sale, I have found this style is perfect for me.  This is the only bag I will allow myself to break my ban for


I hear you. I really want to track down the kelp one, but am trying to stay on my ban. My 20 in saddle was cancelled and then my SA said she saw one was available again, but I was good and didn't order it  Baby steps. I know this full size will work, but not sure on the opening of the 20. I remember playing with it in the store and it was tight, but now that I have switched to a smaller wallet it might not bother me. I just hate a tight opening with a zipper.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! All these are gorgeous. Where did you find these? I want a Marleigh so bad.


Thank you! I ordered through my SA the day after Christmas, but I guess they were online for a short while too so a few others were able to snag them. I wonder if more will show up once they process their backlog of returns?


----------



## Miats

Zoffen said:


> I've been eyeing the LV Neo Noe in black epi and just couldn't pull the trigger, but then I spotted the Coach Charlie Bucket bag - it's perfect for what I needed!
> It's big enough to carry my items when I need more space, but the separator inside makes it organised + also it can be worn crossbody when I need to be hands free! I love it so far
> 
> View attachment 4629464


 I really like this one as well. I am glad it’s working out for you.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless


Mine just arrived - also fully wrapped and smelling good


----------



## Lee22




----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> And then this arrives from JAX. I guess I'll put this with the backpack that also has a big scar on the front. Geesh! I don't mind scars, but put them on the back!


All better. It was between this and the blue with pink stud center, but this seems very neutral to me.


----------



## redwood66

My last bags arrived.  Wow the green troupe 35 is beautiful, it wasn't all wrapped up but it's in perfect condition.  I already knew I liked the KF Marleigh so happy to have it.  I'm not sure about the croc troupe.  It doesn't wow me and I don't think it can replace the snakeskin tea rose rogue.  Very glad I did not send that one back yet.


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> My last bags arrived.  Wow the green troupe 35 is beautiful, it wasn't all wrapped up but it's in perfect condition.  I already knew I liked the KF Marleigh so happy to have it.  I'm not sure about the croc troupe.  It doesn't wow me and I don't think it can replace the snakeskin tea rose rogue.  Very glad I did not send that one back yet.
> 
> View attachment 4629841


Nice!!! - I really want to see the green troupe 35 in person but I am so sure it is too big for me. Enjoy!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

redwood66 said:


> My last bags arrived.  Wow the green troupe 35 is beautiful, it wasn't all wrapped up but it's in perfect condition.  I already knew I liked the KF Marleigh so happy to have it.  I'm not sure about the croc troupe.  It doesn't wow me and I don't think it can replace the snakeskin tea rose rogue.  Very glad I did not send that one back yet.
> 
> View attachment 4629841


Gorgeous!!!! The 35 is huge so I use an adjustable dreamer long strap instead of the one troupe comes with because it's so long. I wear it short on my shoulder so it looks similar to a rogue tote when carried. 

Oh no, you aren't in love with croc troupe   Mine along with black goatskin Marleigh should be here soon. Drive faster UPS guy!!!!


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> Nice!!! - I really want to see the green troupe 35 in person but I am so sure it is too big for me. Enjoy!!


It is a bigger tote but not Rogue tote big so I like that.  I think it feels smaller than a regular rogue and it is definitely lighter weight.


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! The 35 is huge so I use an adjustable dreamer long strap instead of the one troupe comes with because it's so long. I wear it short on my shoulder so it looks similar to a rogue tote when carried.
> 
> Oh no, you aren't in love with croc troupe   Mine along with black goatskin Marleigh should be here soon. Drive faster UPS guy!!!!


Gosh I am just not wowed for the price and the teeny bit of croc on it.  The strap is croc but I like my croc rogues better than this.  It's kind of blah and it does have big creases on the front and a dent.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

redwood66 said:


> Gosh I am just not wowed for the price and the teeny bit of croc on it.  The strap is croc but I like my croc rogues better than this.  It's kind of blah and it does have big creases on the front and a dent.


Oh darn  I bet I will be sending mine back. Hopefully black Marleigh wows me!


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> Oh darn  I bet I will be sending mine back. Hopefully black Marleigh wows me!


I think you will love the black Marleigh and the leather is quite tough.  I love the bit of shine it has as compared to all the glovetanned smooth and pebble leather bags.


----------



## redwood66

Maybe this will help to compare size.  

My regular rogue.


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4629616


Isn't the goatskin Marleigh wonderful?


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> Isn't the goatskin Marleigh wonderful?


Absolutely, I love both sizes. So durable and the sheen on the black does top it off. I knew it was a keeper when I tried it on in the store earlier this week. Honestly I wasn’t a fan until I received the 20” in my possession then I knew I had to have the regular size   Was informed to look out for the marleigh’s again in April 2020 for the spring release


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> Maybe this will help to compare size.
> 
> My regular rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4629867


Thank you! It appeared much bigger in the pictures as well as models.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> My last bags arrived.  Wow the green troupe 35 is beautiful, it wasn't all wrapped up but it's in perfect condition.  I already knew I liked the KF Marleigh so happy to have it.  I'm not sure about the croc troupe.  It doesn't wow me and I don't think it can replace the snakeskin tea rose rogue.  Very glad I did not send that one back yet.
> 
> View attachment 4629841


I saw that troupe 35 today. It's very pretty and a great color. I like the snakeskin on it better than the troupe tote, but prefer tote design better. You have some decisions to make


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Absolutely, I love both sizes. So durable and the sheen on the black does top it off. I knew it was a keeper when I tried it on in the store earlier this week. Honestly I wasn’t a fan until I received the 20” in my possession then I knew I had to have the regular size   Was informed to look out for the marleigh’s again in April 2020 for the spring release


Yay! I'm on ban island now, but have given myself a pass when in Vegas in April. Perfect timing!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I saw that troupe 35 today. It's very pretty and a great color. I like the snakeskin on it better than the troupe tote, but prefer tote design better. You have some decisions to make


I have made a few already.  Returning the blue troupe tote and the croc troupe but keeping the red one.  I think I'm keeping the green troupe too.  Definitely keeping the KF Marleigh and the beechwood Marleigh 20.  I can't bring myself to package up the two rogues either.  I have to keep the Ellie because I looked at my receipt and he did an As-Is sale to give me the extra 20%.  That's ok because I love that little bag.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Yay! I'm on ban island now, but have given myself a pass when in Vegas in April. Perfect timing!


Funny you mention ban. My friend asked me am I finished now. I smiled and said that is the plan....


----------



## Nancy in VA

Lee22 said:


> Absolutely, I love both sizes. So durable and the sheen on the black does top it off. I knew it was a keeper when I tried it on in the store earlier this week. Honestly I wasn’t a fan until I received the 20” in my possession then I knew I had to have the regular size   Was informed to look out for the marleigh’s again in April 2020 for the spring release


Cant wait to see the new Marleighs in the Spring


----------



## Nancy in VA

Harley77 said:


> Oh darn  I bet I will be sending mine back. Hopefully black Marleigh wows me!


Waiting for mine - 70% off!  - I hope it is in good condition


----------



## Nancy in VA

redwood66 said:


> My last bags arrived.  Wow the green troupe 35 is beautiful, it wasn't all wrapped up but it's in perfect condition.  I already knew I liked the KF Marleigh so happy to have it.  I'm not sure about the croc troupe.  It doesn't wow me and I don't think it can replace the snakeskin tea rose rogue.  Very glad I did not send that one back yet.
> 
> View attachment 4629841


Did you get the black leather Kaffe Marleigh on sale? - I tried to get it for 70% off but could only manage getting the goatskin black one and then they sold out


----------



## Nancy in VA

holiday123 said:


> Don't know where they were hiding these, but all came fully wrapped and flawless


Fantastic!  Lucky you!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I have made a few already.  Returning the blue troupe tote and the croc troupe but keeping the red one.  I think I'm keeping the green troupe too.  Definitely keeping the KF Marleigh and the beechwood Marleigh 20.  I can't bring myself to package up the two rogues either.  I have to keep the Ellie because I looked at my receipt and he did an As-Is sale to give me the extra 20%.  That's ok because I love that little bag.


I'm still undecided on the blue troupe tote. And then deep red Hadley comes Tuesday and I don't think I want two deep red bags, but troupe is so pretty, Hadley is functional... Decisions...


----------



## holiday123

Nancy in VA said:


> Fantastic!  Lucky you!


I'm hoping yours arrives perfect too!


----------



## redwood66

Nancy in VA said:


> Did you get the black leather Kaffe Marleigh on sale? - I tried to get it for 70% off but could only manage getting the goatskin black one and then they sold out


I did during the 50-20 days.  I kind of wish I had gotten the pastel siggy one too.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I'm still undecided on the blue troupe tote. And then deep red Hadley comes Tuesday and I don't think I want two deep red bags, but troupe is so pretty, Hadley is functional... Decisions...


I'm kind of sad that the blue troupe has scales already lifting on the bar portion and the color underneath is white.  There's no lifting on the big green one.

I really like the new deep red color and the troupe with the buffalo style sides is gorgeous.  I like the Hadley but sometimes wider double shoulder straps don't work for me.  I already removed the pad from the red troupe's long strap.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

redwood66 said:


> Gosh I am just not wowed for the price and the teeny bit of croc on it.  The strap is croc but I like my croc rogues better than this.  It's kind of blah and it does have big creases on the front and a dent.


Ugh....UPS just dropped off 2 mangled half open boxes. Marleigh is perfect except they shipped it handles down so hoping the dents pop out quickly like they did on my KF Marleighs. Troupe is beautiful except there is a massive dent in the front even though it was factory wrapped. I put extra stuffing in it and will let it sit 24hrs. If it doesn't get better though I will have to return


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I'm kind of sad that the blue troupe has scales already lifting on the bar portion and the color underneath is white.  There's no lifting on the big green one.
> 
> I really like the new deep red color and the troupe with the buffalo style sides is gorgeous.  I like the Hadley but sometimes wider double shoulder straps don't work for me.  I already removed the pad from the red troupe's long strap.


Red troupe is definitely a keeper, not sure if hadley will be too....I just spent an hour rearranging my purse closet. I have no more room for anything. The 3 marleigh and 2 tabby top handles take up a whole shelf! I pulled 3 more bags to rehome and sold 2 today. Still have bags overflowing onto the garment rack. I guess that answers the question about the future of hadley (unless I rehome a bandit...but that smooshy pebbled leather....) I did manage to make room for the riley 18 that is enroute, but it takes up very little space compared to a hobo.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Ugh....UPS just dropped off 2 mangled half open boxes. Marleigh is perfect except they shipped it handles down so hoping the dents pop out quickly like they did on my KF Marleighs. Troupe is beautiful except there is a massive dent in the front even though it was factory wrapped. I put extra stuffing in it and will let it sit 24hrs. If it doesn't get better though I will have to return


One box UPS dropped off to me was never taped shut at the store and the dustbag string was hanging out the bottom. Embarrassing lol


----------



## Lee22

Harley77 said:


> Ugh....UPS just dropped off 2 mangled half open boxes. Marleigh is perfect except they shipped it handles down so hoping the dents pop out quickly like they did on my KF Marleighs. Troupe is beautiful except there is a massive dent in the front even though it was factory wrapped. I put extra stuffing in it and will let it sit 24hrs. If it doesn't get better though I will have to return


What a shame - Hope it works out!!


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> Ugh....UPS just dropped off 2 mangled half open boxes. Marleigh is perfect except they shipped it handles down so hoping the dents pop out quickly like they did on my KF Marleighs. Troupe is beautiful except there is a massive dent in the front even though it was factory wrapped. I put extra stuffing in it and will let it sit 24hrs. If it doesn't get better though I will have to return


This is a bummer but I think the Marleigh will be alright.  Do you love the Troupe?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

redwood66 said:


> This is a bummer but I think the Marleigh will be alright.  Do you love the Troupe?


Marleigh is already looking better but I just removed stuffing from troupe to see if it was getting better, it's not 

I would love this bag if it didn't have this big dent in it. It pops in even more when worn.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Although a nice charm camouflages it quite well lol


----------



## baghabitz34

Zoffen said:


> I've been eyeing the LV Neo Noe in black epi and just couldn't pull the trigger, but then I spotted the Coach Charlie Bucket bag - it's perfect for what I needed!
> It's big enough to carry my items when I need more space, but the separator inside makes it organised + also it can be worn crossbody when I need to be hands free! I love it so far
> 
> View attachment 4629464


Congrats! I have this bag in the vintage mauve color & love it. It’s so functional & all weather too.


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> My last bags arrived.  Wow the green troupe 35 is beautiful, it wasn't all wrapped up but it's in perfect condition.  I already knew I liked the KF Marleigh so happy to have it.  I'm not sure about the croc troupe.  It doesn't wow me and I don't think it can replace the snakeskin tea rose rogue.  Very glad I did not send that one back yet.
> 
> View attachment 4629841



Beautiful!  That green troupe almost got me lol Is the leather 1941 leather?  Does it have the embossed “pebbled glovetanned laeather” stamped on the bottom. I remember looking for it in the listing but I think it listed just pebbled leather. Thanks!


----------



## redwood66

Syren said:


> Beautiful!  That green troupe almost got me lol Is the leather 1941 leather?  Does it have the embossed “pebbled glovetanned laeather” stamped on the bottom. I remember looking for it in the listing but I think it listed just pebbled leather. Thanks!


Thanks!  The creed says natural glovetanned pebble leather.


----------



## LuvsElvis

Some goodies from SAS and the Coach Outlet..
Troupe Carry All


Natural Light..


Outlet Find...Beechwood Python Rogue


----------



## houseof999

Newest additions to my ever growing collection:


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Newest additions to my ever growing collection:
> View attachment 4630761


Twins on the tabby and snake strap!  Just took mine out to do a photo shoot tomorrow.  Stay tuned!


----------



## carterazo

LegnoFan said:


> Some Coach stores customize small leather goods for display and then include them in the sale items. I found this one last week among the sale wallets. This is a small crossgrain leather wallet, #58298, in light teal embellished with a white and blue tea rose and peach pink stone. I wouldn't have thought to customize a wallet this way but this flower and placement reminds me of Hawaii so I took it home with me!
> 
> View attachment 4629166



What sweet, and unique find. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> The “Last Act” area of the accessories department of my local Macy’s is usually full of tacky pleather bags, but sometimes you find some treasure hidden amongst them. This little beauty was all tangled up with a mess of gaudy evening bags and fanny packs.


Great find!!!


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> All better. It was between this and the blue with pink stud center, but this seems very neutral to me.


Love this!


----------



## tlatrice

Channing Color Block in Heather Grey and Peacock and a new to me wristlet in Iridescent Blue.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

houseof999 said:


> Newest additions to my ever growing collection:
> View attachment 4630761


How do you like that Cassie? Is it similar in size and capacity to the Court? I have to admit they are such gorgeous bags and I want one.


----------



## Alexa5

Morgan_Bellini said:


> How do you like that Cassie? Is it similar in size and capacity to the Court? I have to admit they are such gorgeous bags and I want one.


In regard to the sizing, because I have had both, they are similar but also different bags because of the pockets in the Cassie.  But it is deceptive because the pockets look skinny but hold a lot.  For a bag that isn’t all that deep it holds quite a bit.  I would say it holds as much as the Court does.  I find it easier to use than the Court, and I like the look of it more as well.


----------



## LOVEsersen

My first vintage bag


using strap from my shearling tabby


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Alexa5 said:


> In regard to the sizing, because I have had both, they are similar but also different bags because of the pockets in the Cassie.  But it is deceptive because the pockets look skinny but hold a lot.  For a bag that isn’t all that deep it holds quite a bit.  I would say it holds as much as the Court does.  I find it easier to use than the Court, and I like the look of it more as well.


Thank you for the comparison, I appreciate it! That's good to know. Off to ebay....


----------



## Alexa5

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Thank you for the comparison, I appreciate it! That's good to know. Off to ebay....


Good luck!  I have to admit the Cassie took me by surprise.  I originally didn’t want one, but kept eyeing it.  I finally bought one on sale at Macy’s in red and pink....and I liked it so much more than expected.  Usually if I get a new bag I use it once, go through rotation and it takes a while to get back to it.  But this bag I have pulled out more than usual.  It is also easy to carry, and normally too many pockets bother me...but it works on the Cassie because there is actually room in them to put your items.  For reference I only use small and medium size bags so I don’t carry a lot, but it is well designed.


----------



## barskin

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh my! This is so cute! How did I miss this one?  What size is it?  It would look so good with that scalloped strap that I think sold out. Online anyway. I found some sold-out online pieces in a store today so . . .  Maybe I did see this bag but missed it because it looks so much better here in your pic than online stock pic showed.   Congrats!


 It's the regular sized Dreamer, that is: not the tiny Dreamer 21 or the big Dreamer 36. The ones that's juuuuust right.


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> Good luck!  I have to admit the Cassie took me by surprise.  I originally didn’t want one, but kept eyeing it.  I finally bought one on sale at Macy’s in red and pink....and I liked it so much more than expected.  Usually if I get a new bag I use it once, go through rotation and it takes a while to get back to it.  But this bag I have pulled out more than usual.  It is also easy to carry, and normally too many pockets bother me...but it works on the Cassie because there is actually room in them to put your items.  For reference I only use small and medium size bags so I don’t carry a lot, but it is well designed.


I agree with this. I thought Cassie would be too big for me and too many pockets, but I find I keep reaching for it over other bags. I love that inside slip pocket behind the zip section. Usually I find those useless, but on Cassie it fits all kinds of things without making the other compartments cramped.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I agree with this. I thought Cassie would be too big for me and too many pockets, but I find I keep reaching for it over other bags. I love that inside slip pocket behind the zip section. Usually I find those useless, but on Cassie it fits all kinds of things without making the other compartments cramped.


Agree with everything. I love that far back pocket...I put all my receipts in there...I also love the smaller slip pocket in the center. I put all my coupons in it. I know I will continue to purchase other colors as they come out. I find myself staying in this bag more than any others.


----------



## Bagmedic

Posted more photos in the Tabby thread but here is my Tabby Top Handle where I added a hangtag from my oxblood rogue, the snake tea rose charm and novelty trap.  Love the colors in this bag!  The colors IRL are a little darker/richer than the photos.  The camera seems to have lightened the burgundy and made the teal look almost blue but it is definitely teal.


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> Posted more photos in the Tabby thread but here is my Tabby Top Handle where I added a hangtag from my oxblood rogue, the snake tea rose charm and novelty trap.  Love the colors in this bag!  The colors IRL are a little darker/richer than the photos.  The camera seems to have lightened the burgundy and made the teal look almost blue but it is definitely teal.
> View attachment 4631456
> 
> View attachment 4631457


Love it! We are twins minus the Snakeskin tearose charm.. which now I feel must have!  Oh wait I can't because I started a shopping ban.


----------



## tealocean

tlatrice said:


> Channing Color Block in Heather Grey and Peacock and a new to me wristlet in Iridescent Blue.


These colors are so beautiful! I love how you captured them in this lighting!


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Posted more photos in the Tabby thread but here is my Tabby Top Handle where I added a hangtag from my oxblood rogue, the snake tea rose charm and novelty trap.  Love the colors in this bag!  The colors IRL are a little darker/richer than the photos.  The camera seems to have lightened the burgundy and made the teal look almost blue but it is definitely teal.
> View attachment 4631456
> 
> View attachment 4631457


 Beautiful!


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> Posted more photos in the Tabby thread but here is my Tabby Top Handle where I added a hangtag from my oxblood rogue, the snake tea rose charm and novelty trap.  Love the colors in this bag!  The colors IRL are a little darker/richer than the photos.  The camera seems to have lightened the burgundy and made the teal look almost blue but it is definitely teal.
> View attachment 4631456
> 
> View attachment 4631457


This is stunning.  Is that teal the color they call peacock?  I love the peacock color but never got anything in it.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Love it! We are twins minus the Snakeskin tearose charm.. which now I feel must have!  Oh wait I can't because I started a shopping ban.


There, there House *passes box of tissues*


----------



## Bagmedic

Lake Effect said:


> There, there House *passes box of tissues*


I'd jump off the ban for one last small purchase!  It was hard to find at a store.  I called CS to tell me what stores had it and got lucky.


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> This is stunning.  Is that teal the color they call peacock?  I love the peacock color but never got anything in it.


I think so.....I'm not exactly sure they said what color it is.

ETA:  Just looked it up and looks like it may be available now on the Coach.com site.  I thought it sold out.  They call the color vintage mauve and don't say what the teal is.  I wouldn't describe the top flap color as mauve but more of a vintage burgundy.

ETA again!  Looks like items have been restocked and suddenly available!  The bag charm shows available again!


----------



## Lake Effect

Bagmedic said:


> I'd jump off the ban for one last small purchase!  It was hard to find at a store.  I called CS to tell me what stores had it and got lucky.


*Passes House more tissues*


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> I think so.....I'm not exactly sure they said what color it is.
> 
> ETA:  Just looked it up and looks like it may be available now on the Coach.com site.  I thought it sold out.  They call the color vintage mauve and don't say what the teal is.  I wouldn't describe the top flap color as mauve but more of a vintage burgundy.
> 
> ETA again!  Looks like items have been restocked and suddenly available!  The bag charm shows available again!


Well I might have snagged something else in peacock that had only 1 left.  We'll see if it ships.  Some ban we're on.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> Well I might have snagged something else in peacock that had only 1 left.  We'll see if it ships.  Some ban we're on.


I'm on my ban. Haven't bought it despite it being available.


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> I'm on my ban. Haven't bought it despite in being available.


You are being good.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> You are being good.


Baby steps, lol.  Everyday I have to tell myself "I only have to be good today".


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Baby steps, lol.  Everyday I have to tell myself "I only have to be good today".


I'm proud of you!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Baby steps, lol.  Everyday I have to tell myself "I only have to be good today".


I don't think I'm going to get my sweatshirt. The charge is still pending on my credit card.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't think I'm going to get my sweatshirt. The charge is still pending on my credit card.


That's really weird. You ordered online correct? Can you call customer service and see what's going on? I'd also call customer service to order it again from a store if they can locate one.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> That's really weird. You ordered online correct? Can you call customer service and see what's going on? I'd also call customer service to order it again from a store if they can locate one.


There was another thing I ordered a few weeks ago that they never shipped either. I never got a cancellation but the hold fell off my credit card. I can't even remember what it was! Order history isn't viewable online right now. I wonder if customer service can see it.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> There was another thing I ordered a few weeks ago that they never shipped either. I never got a cancellation but the hold fell off my credit card. I can't even remember what it was! Order history isn't viewable online right now. I wonder if customer service can see it.


You should call them. My online order for the academy crossbody was cancelled but I still found it by calling a store and had it shipped free.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I don't think I'm going to get my sweatshirt. The charge is still pending on my credit card.


I received my sweatshirt.  I ordered the small and had to compare it to the outlet hoodie I have and they measure up exactly.  I like that it has no strings on the hood piece.  Those drive me crazy hanging down.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep the Waltzing Matilda hoodie.  I like how it fits w/ just a tank underneath.  I think if I had a medium it would be too big especially in the sleeves.  I might try and see if I can find one to compare.  I might like it a little more slouchy.


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I received my sweatshirt.  I ordered the small and had to compare it to the outlet hoodie I have and they measure up exactly.  I like that it has no strings on the hood piece.  Those drive me crazy hanging down.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep the Waltzing Matilda hoodie.  I like how it fits w/ just a tank underneath.  I think if I had a medium it would be too big especially in the sleeves.  I might try and see if I can find one to compare.  I might like it a little more slouchy.


How tall are you? I'm 5'4" and I'm afraid the small will be too long. Is your outlet hoodie a men's size? I ordered a women's outlet sweatshirt, but not a hoodie, last year and hated how it fit. I love the tees.
What day did you order? I ordered on the first. I thought right after you did.


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> I'm on my ban. Haven't bought it despite it being available.


I am proud of you!  The easiest way to stop buying is to stop buying....lol....not falling for the, I will start my ban after this bag, no, after this bag, etc!  It can go on and on if you don’t just take a break.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> I'm on my ban. Haven't bought it despite it being available.


Good job! Same here even though my SA told me one of the bags I had on my list came back in stock and offered the extra 10%. I'm being good


----------



## Caspin22

Nancy in VA said:


> Did you get the black leather Kaffe Marleigh on sale? - I tried to get it for 70% off but could only manage getting the goatskin black one and then they sold out



Where were you seeing them for 70% off?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> You should call them. My online order for the academy crossbody was cancelled but I still found it by calling a store and had it shipped free.





Bagmedic said:


> I received my sweatshirt.  I ordered the small and had to compare it to the outlet hoodie I have and they measure up exactly.  I like that it has no strings on the hood piece.  Those drive me crazy hanging down.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep the Waltzing Matilda hoodie.  I like how it fits w/ just a tank underneath.  I think if I had a medium it would be too big especially in the sleeves.  I might try and see if I can find one to compare.  I might like it a little more slouchy.


Woo hoo! I just got shipping notification.


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> I'm proud of you!


Thank you! Well, it isn't a Snakeskin accent but I found something that will work! I forgot I had this turnlock card case in the exact color combo! It was something Coach was giving as a FREE gift with purchase a while back. I am so glad it's a perfect match! Sometimes shopping my own closet is so much fun!


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Well, it isn't a Snakeskin accent but I found something that will work! I forgot I had this turnlock card case in the exact color combo! It was something Coach was giving as a FREE gift with purchase a while back. I am so glad it's a perfect match! Sometimes shopping my own closet is so much fun!
> View attachment 4632307



How cute!  I want one of those clip on cases. Going by the pics of upcoming goodies I think they’ll be more like these!


----------



## houseof999

Syren said:


> How cute!  I want one of those clip on cases. Going by the pics of upcoming goodies I think they’ll be more like these!


I hope so! I love them! I have it in red and purple (Iris I think). I remember seeing them during fall 2017 I think where it was shown as a strap extender.


----------



## Narnanz

Sorry ..wrong thread.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Marleigh came nicely wrapped - saying hi to her new sister


----------



## Sunshine mama

LOVEsersen said:


> My first vintage bag
> View attachment 4631145
> 
> using strap from my shearling tabby


Such a pretty color.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Nancy in VA said:


> Marleigh came nicely wrapped - saying hi to her new sister


Where on earth did you get those lovely marleigh satchels? I called coach and they said they are sold out :0(


----------



## Alexa5

New Cassie, Tabby 26, and some slg's....


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> Sorry ..wrong thread.


I have a pair of Coach sunglasses.  I love them.


----------



## Narnanz

musiclover said:


> I have a pair of Coach sunglasses.  I love them.


Got these for $2


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> Got these for $2


Now that is the deal of the century. I dare not say what mine cost.


----------



## redwood66

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Where on earth did you get those lovely marleigh satchels? I called coach and they said they are sold out :0(


A few came in stock on the 27th but sold out fast.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

redwood66 said:


> A few came in stock on the 27th but sold out fast.


Do you think they will come back in stock?


----------



## redwood66

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Do you think they will come back in stock?


You never know.  Maybe some returns.


----------



## Alexa5

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Do you think they will come back in stock?





redwood66 said:


> You never know.  Maybe some returns.



Or they might make a million of them soon!  lol.  You never know with Coach, but often people work really hard to find certain bags, only to have Coach come out with a lot of them later, and on sale.  (and sometimes they are never found again)


----------



## Sarah03

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Do you think they will come back in stock?


I read somewhere else on the forum that new colors will be released in the spring.


----------



## redwood66

Alexa5 said:


> Or they might make a million of them soon!  lol.  You never know with Coach, but often people work really hard to find certain bags, only to have Coach come out with a lot of them later, and on sale.  (and sometimes they are never found again)


So true.  But I love my Marleighs and sale prices help immensely.  I don't need any more though.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

redwood66 said:


> So true.  But I love my Marleighs and sale prices help immensely.  I don't need any more though.


I wouldn’t mind one myself and at sale price too.


----------



## lala042883

So my black pebbled leather Grace bag arrived I found another piece I wanted I have to wait for it to arrive it's the black clutch wristlet in glove tan leather. 

Here's the Grace 

View attachment 4633455
View attachment 4633456


----------



## holiday123

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I wouldn’t mind one myself and at sale price too.


My SA keeps telling me Marleigh 20 in saddle is available if you're looking for the smaller one.


----------



## Lee22

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I wouldn’t mind one myself and at sale price too.


one popped back up on Saks.com but at retail price


----------



## holiday123

Last 2 items from 2019. Riley 18 in peacock and Hadley in deep red.  Love this little riley! Hadley is super soft and came nicely wrapped. No more packages coming my way until around April if I can hold out!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Last 2 items from 2019. Riley 18 in peacock and Hadley in deep red.  Love this little riley! Hadley is super soft and came nicely wrapped. No more packages coming my way until around April if I can hold out!


So cute that Riley.  I ordered it but they canceled my order today.  No bags other than the replacement blue troupe coming to me.  Are you keeping both the red troupe and the hadley?


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> So cute that Riley.  I ordered it but they canceled my order today.  No bags other than the replacement blue troupe coming to me.  Are you keeping both the red troupe and the hadley?


I think my SA said there were 16 Riley left so maybe try calling around? This was last week. She did all the work for me, she found inventory and faxed order to store. She didn't even get the credit. The SA at the store fulfilling the order did.
I really like this Hadley, but hate the tiny bit of branding on the front where they stuck the coach emblem (although I don't mind the huge horse and carriage on Riley ha) so I don't think it's a keeper.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Last 2 items from 2019. Riley 18 in peacock and Hadley in deep red.  Love this little riley! Hadley is super soft and came nicely wrapped. No more packages coming my way until around April if I can hold out!


These are such beautiful colors! Your Riley 18 is so cute! I love it.


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> These are such beautiful colors! Your Riley 18 is so cute! I love it.


Thank you, I know you like your blue/greens


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, I know you like your blue/greens


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I think my SA said there were 16 Riley left so maybe try calling around? This was last week. She did all the work for me, she found inventory and faxed order to store. She didn't even get the credit. The SA at the store fulfilling the order did.
> I really like this Hadley, but hate the tiny bit of branding on the front where they stuck the coach emblem (although I don't mind the huge horse and carriage on Riley ha) so I don't think it's a keeper.


CS found one!  Ships tomorrow.  Now I am done.  Decisions to make.

Edit - it seems like this will hold more than the Willis 18?


----------



## Narnanz

holiday123 said:


> Last 2 items from 2019. Riley 18 in peacock and Hadley in deep red.  Love this little riley! Hadley is super soft and came nicely wrapped. No more packages coming my way until around April if I can hold out!


So Beautiful...oh man...bag ban so hard. Good Luck!!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> CS found one!  Ships tomorrow.  Now I am done.  Decisions to make.
> 
> Edit - it seems like this will hold more than the Willis 18?


I'm a bad influence lol. 
Not sure on the Willis 18 vs Riley size wise.  I'd say Riley would fit a little more. Here's a couple side by side shots. Riley fits my phone in the slip so we are meant to be haha.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I'm a bad influence lol.
> Not sure on the Willis 18 vs Riley size wise.  I'd say Riley would fit a little more. Here's a couple side by side shots. Riley fits my phone in the slip so we are meant to be haha.


Thanks so much for the pics!  I had already ordered it so it's not you.  We love the same things though.  I never did order another baby Willis and I love the peacock color.  Have wanted something in it but didn't much like the other bag choices.  The CS at the store said it's in perfect condition which is nice.


----------



## redwood66

My dinkys are boring after having the baby Willis so I may have to put some on the block.


----------



## Narnanz

I think @holiday123 and @Sunshine mama need to get together a co-create a thead on tying scarves around handles
That willis looks lovely with its scarf.


----------



## kreestole

My newest addition with my Xmas money- a Black Edie 42. I picked it up because my Lexy wasn’t cutting it and was getting too worn out. I have NEVER been a person that likes two straps before but this style really works for me and the straps don’t slip off my shoulder. I know this is an “older” style but I’m pretty excited about it!


----------



## MKB0925

kreestole said:


> My newest addition with my Xmas money- a Black Edie 42. I picked it up because my Lexy wasn’t cutting it and was getting too worn out. I have NEVER been a person that likes two straps before but this style really works for me and the straps don’t slip off my shoulder. I know this is an “older” style but I’m pretty excited about it!


Pretty bag!! I like Edies too!!


----------



## Sarah03

kreestole said:


> My newest addition with my Xmas money- a Black Edie 42. I picked it up because my Lexy wasn’t cutting it and was getting too worn out. I have NEVER been a person that likes two straps before but this style really works for me and the straps don’t slip off my shoulder. I know this is an “older” style but I’m pretty excited about it!


I love this bag! Enjoy!


----------



## princeali189

Here’s my newest addition! I’ve been wanting a nicer toiletry bag but couldn’t bring myself to pay full price for a Coach or LV one for fear of it being ruined. I found this at the outlet for $40!


----------



## barskin

This came while I was away for a few days. and I just picked it up this morning. It's the Rogue 25 in peony pink; I added a couple of deep purple resin C's. I got this during the extra 20% weekend.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

kreestole said:


> My newest addition with my Xmas money- a Black Edie 42. I picked it up because my Lexy wasn’t cutting it and was getting too worn out. I have NEVER been a person that likes two straps before but this style really works for me and the straps don’t slip off my shoulder. I know this is an “older” style but I’m pretty excited about it!


Nice, I like the Edie 31's.  The style works for me too!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

barskin said:


> This came while I was away for a few days. and I just picked it up this morning. It's the Rogue 25 in peony pink; I added a couple of deep purple resin C's. I got this during the extra 20% weekend.
> View attachment 4634117


The charms are perfect!


----------



## MKB0925

Charlie Bucket in Heather Grey...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Perfect Size for me and she is so light!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I think @holiday123 and @Sunshine mama need to get together a co-create a thead on tying scarves around handles
> That willis looks lovely with its scarf.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

barskin said:


> This came while I was away for a few days. and I just picked it up this morning. It's the Rogue 25 in peony pink; I added a couple of deep purple resin C's. I got this during the extra 20% weekend.
> View attachment 4634117


I think I'm in love!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> I'm a bad influence lol.
> Not sure on the Willis 18 vs Riley size wise.  I'd say Riley would fit a little more. Here's a couple side by side shots. Riley fits my phone in the slip so we are meant to be haha.


I'm in love again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> So Beautiful...oh man...bag ban so hard. Good Luck!!


I know it! Ban is about to disappear!


----------



## carterazo

barskin said:


> This came while I was away for a few days. and I just picked it up this morning. It's the Rogue 25 in peony pink; I added a couple of deep purple resin C's. I got this during the extra 20% weekend.
> View attachment 4634117


Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Ramblers legacy in Camel just finished her rehab and a City in almost TARDIS blue.


----------



## scoutmhen

SEWDimples said:


> My last item from the outlet Black Friday week sale was delivered today.
> 
> Black Mixed Leather Harmony Hobo 33
> View attachment 4603219
> 
> View attachment 4603220
> 
> View attachment 4603221
> 
> View attachment 4603223
> 
> View attachment 4603224
> 
> View attachment 4603228
> 
> View attachment 4603226
> 
> View attachment 4603227


Are these pretty lightweight bags? Thanks!


----------



## Syren

princeali189 said:


> Here’s my newest addition! I’ve been wanting a nicer toiletry bag but couldn’t bring myself to pay full price for a Coach or LV one for fear of it being ruined. I found this at the outlet for $40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634079



I love this!


----------



## Syren

Narnanz said:


> Ramblers legacy in Camel just finished her rehab and a City in almost TARDIS blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634494



The camel rambler!!  I love!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Ramblers legacy in Camel just finished her rehab and a City in almost TARDIS blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634494


What year is that blue City?


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> What year is that blue City?


2002 so not  yet vintage ...Costa Rica


----------



## Bagmedic

barskin said:


> This came while I was away for a few days. and I just picked it up this morning. It's the Rogue 25 in peony pink; I added a couple of deep purple resin C's. I got this during the extra 20% weekend.
> View attachment 4634117


Nice idea doubling down on the charm.


----------



## inkfade

My horse and carriage zip card case came today! This is from the outlet but still looks and feels really nice. I will definitely be purchasing more of this pattern in the future.


----------



## SEWDimples

scoutmhen said:


> Are these pretty lightweight bags? Thanks!


Yes, much lighter than Bandit and Bandit 39.


----------



## Alexa5

redwood66 said:


> My dinkys are boring after having the baby Willis so I may have to put some on the block.


I think the small Willis is cute, but I had one of the legacy ones they did a while back--which I loved for how cute it was.  But the function is completely different than the Dinky.  Of course it depends what you carry, but because the Dinky is east/west style versus being more of a vertical style, it can hold things in a better way.  The Willis I had wouldn't have been a great regular bag for me--like the Dinky has become for me.  But I have some super cute Dinky bags, so that helps.


----------



## holiday123

KF troupe in patchwork. First impression is


----------



## redwood66

@holiday123 It's beautiful! 

I returned all but one of the rexys from FOS and the Star Wars leather bears too.  I love my KF rexy but he's big for most bags.  So I replaced them all with this little guy.  He's so cute!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> KF troupe in patchwork. First impression is


This is really beautiful! What size is this? Same as your red or my colorblock blue?


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> @holiday123 It's beautiful!
> 
> I returned all but one of the rexys from FOS and the Star Wars leather bears too.  I love my KF rexy but he's big for most bags.  So I replaced them all with this little guy.  He's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4636140
> 
> View attachment 4636141


Looks perfect!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> This is really beautiful! What size is this? Same as your red or my colorblock blue?


Yes same size! I just dropped blue off at ups. This one was instant love.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Yes same size! I just dropped blue off at ups. This one was instant love.


That is good you were able to make a decision about it.  The replacement light blue and the cadet troupes both due to arrive Monday.  I kinda hope I don't love them both.  The 35 was picked up today so no second guessing.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> That is good you were able to make a decision about it.  The replacement light blue and the cadet troupes both due to arrive Monday.  I kinda hope I don't love them both.  The 35 was picked up today so no second guessing.


Yes, it wasn't love at first sight like with red or kf. It was more keeping so I had a nice stockpile of bags because I'm insane  I hope your decision is easy too.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Yes, it wasn't love at first sight like with red or kf. It was more keeping so I had a nice stockpile of bags because I'm insane  I hope your decision is easy too.


It's the discounts.  I can't resist.  The red is just amazing and I am so glad I got it.  I've wanted a nice red bag forever but they are always too orange.  The deep red is a nice cool blue red.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> It's the discounts.  I can't resist.  The red is just amazing and I am so glad I got it.  I've wanted a nice red bag forever but they are always too orange.  The deep red is a nice cool blue red.


I want it the deep red one. Not sure if it will be available in June but I can hope and wish. Most of my reds are the bright reds. I think I only have two satchels in dark red. Something from the collection will go to take it's place when it's time.


----------



## FloraDB

n4n6906 said:


> Pickup this little guy last night. Should have waited until today, since they are now doing extra20 for 20% off all sale! Definitely calling the store for PA. Anyways, without further ado, please meet my Tabby Top handle color block with snakeskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624105
> View attachment 4624106
> View attachment 4624107


Wondering if you ever got the PA on it. I had an order just like you that I placed the day before and they refused to do PA stating that this was a special and not a further discount, etc. etc. I tried calling a few times and got the same answer.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> It's the discounts.  I can't resist.  The red is just amazing and I am so glad I got it.  I've wanted a nice red bag forever but they are always too orange.  The deep red is a nice cool blue red.


I'm still staring at the cadet troupe online. Ugh lol. Trying to convince myself to hold out for a different style and I'm really liking the Courier carryall. That won't be on sale for ages though.  Yes it's the discount that gets me too.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I'm still staring at the cadet troupe online. Ugh lol. Trying to convince myself to hold out for a different style and I'm really liking the Courier carryall. That won't be on sale for ages though.  Yes it's the discount that gets me too.


How are you seeing these unreleased bags if I may ask?  I just can't do a courier or tabby.  Please don't anyone be angry at me for posting this but it looks like a tongue sticking out.  This is a nice looking bag otherwise.

Edit - it's your SA sending pics?


----------



## redwood66

I LOVE the magnetic bar on the troupe tote after having it a little bit.  It is so easy to use and I don't have to fuss with flaps or zippers.  I don't even zip up my bags with zippers because it's a pain.  Perhaps it didn't go over as well with everyone.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> How are you seeing these unreleased bags if I may ask?  I just can't do a courier or tabby.  Please don't anyone be angry at me for posting this but it looks like a tongue sticking out.  This is a nice looking bag otherwise.
> 
> Edit - it's your SA sending pics?


Haha I don't really see a tongue (maybe with a couple of strategically placed teas roses for eyes hehe) but the courier shoulder bag I definitely see something that I can't unsee once it was pointed out lmao.

Stores have access to upcoming bags on their iPad I believe, just like the bags that aren't out yet, but can be ordered like Willis 18 was.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Haha I don't really see a tongue (maybe with a couple of strategically placed teas roses for eyes hehe) but the courier shoulder bag I definitely see something that I can't unsee once it was pointed out lmao.
> 
> Stores have access to upcoming bags on their iPad I believe, just like the bags that aren't out yet, but can be ordered like Willis 18 was.


I was trying to be nice (keep it PG rated) when I said tongue.    The shoulder bag definitely is a never for me.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I LOVE the magnetic bar on the troupe tote after having it a little bit.  It is so easy to use and I don't have to fuss with flaps or zippers.  I don't even zip up my bags with zippers because it's a pain.  Perhaps it didn't go over as well with everyone.


I don't ever zip any of my bags either. It is weird how quickly they clearanced it... Well except the black and signature. Those 16s are just too tiny even for me. I could have made it work if it had a slip pocket or something inside though.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I was trying to be nice (keep it PG rated) when I said tongue.    The shoulder bag definitely is a never for me.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I don't ever zip any of my bags either.


I bet this is one of the reasons I love my Bedford hobo so much.  That is a great bag.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I bet this is one of the reasons I love my Bedford hobo so much.  That is a great bag.


Are you seeing more or less tongue here lmao

I just sinned again, but it's a bag on backorder so won't ship until end of February or so. I have no willpower anymore.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Are you seeing more or less tongue here lmao
> 
> I just sinned again, but it's a bag on backorder so won't ship until end of February or so. I have no willpower anymore.


Oh my goodness this bag is a no for me!  

What does this mystery bag look like that you have to wait for?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> KF troupe in patchwork. First impression is


Gorgeous!! Mine arrives tomorrow, so excited! Although now I totally don't need the patchwork 35 but don't want to return it either. D spent so much time and effort finding me a factory wrapped replacement after my 1st one arrived with a brown hangtag.


----------



## n4n6906

FloraDB said:


> Wondering if you ever got the PA on it. I had an order just like you that I placed the day before and they refused to do PA stating that this was a special and not a further discount, etc. etc. I tried calling a few times and got the same answer.


I did! My sales associate was awesome, and he took care of it for me. It’s hit or miss. I was told about the PA policy that changed recently.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Oh my goodness this bag is a no for me!
> 
> What does this mystery bag look like that you have to wait for?


lol just a cassie 19, trying a new color, but I don't know what the color will look like. It's called bluebell. Google image makes bluebell look promising!


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> KF troupe in patchwork. First impression is


  Oh wow! She is stunning!


----------



## mrs.JC

A few "like new" treasures I picked up during the holidays. (I thought the smaller bag was more of a brown color when I purchased it online... whoops!)


----------



## tealocean

mrs.JC said:


> A few "like new" treasures I picked up during the holidays. (I thought the smaller bag was more of a brown color when I purchased it online... whoops!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638047
> View attachment 4638048


Nice treasures! Is the light color taupe or gray? Your wallet looks great with both of them.


----------



## redwood66

The two troupes I was waiting on came.  I don't know if I can make a decision between them.  I sent back the black whipstitch rogue 25 today so maybe I won't.     Anyone have a preference?


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> The two troupes I was waiting on came.  I don't know if I can make a decision between them.  I sent back the black whipstitch rogue 25 today so maybe I won't.     Anyone have a preference?
> 
> View attachment 4638989


I think I like the left better, but both are beautiful. I tend to do better with darker colors due to my wardrobe.


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> I think I like the left better, but both are beautiful. I tend to do better with darker colors due to my wardrobe.


Mine too.  I am a very casual dresser though with mostly jeans and knit shirts with a vest or sweatshirts.  That seems to be my uniform.  The cadet one might be too dressy for me I think?  The light blue one seems casual to me and would work in spring or summer too.  There are scales lifting on the cadet one already toward the bottom and there's quite a bit of snakeskin on it.  It's beautiful though.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> The two troupes I was waiting on came.  I don't know if I can make a decision between them.  I sent back the black whipstitch rogue 25 today so maybe I won't.     Anyone have a preference?
> 
> View attachment 4638989


I like them both, but I’m partial to exotic materials, so the one on the left.


----------



## Chihua5

redwood66 said:


> The two troupes I was waiting on came.  I don't know if I can make a decision between them.  I sent back the black whipstitch rogue 25 today so maybe I won't.     Anyone have a preference?
> 
> View attachment 4638989



Love both!  I would take the one on the right as it’s just enough exotic so I don't need to worry too much about the scales and I love how the hangtag pops against the light blue.


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> I'm still staring at the cadet troupe online. Ugh lol. Trying to convince myself to hold out for a different style and I'm really liking the Courier carryall. That won't be on sale for ages though.  Yes it's the discount that gets me too.



Wow, I think I love this.  Do you know what other colours it might be available in?


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> Wow, I think I love this.  Do you know what other colours it might be available in?


This snakeskin one for sure. I'm guessing black also as the shoulder bag is coming in black.


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> Mine too.  I am a very casual dresser though with mostly jeans and knit shirts with a vest or sweatshirts.  That seems to be my uniform.  The cadet one might be too dressy for me I think?  The light blue one seems casual to me and would work in spring or summer too.  There are scales lifting on the cadet one already toward the bottom and there's quite a bit of snakeskin on it.  It's beautiful though.


Hold them up to your clothes and see how they look. The light blue might be great with jeans. I would worry about scales lifting.


----------



## n4n6906

redwood66 said:


> The two troupes I was waiting on came.  I don't know if I can make a decision between them.  I sent back the black whipstitch rogue 25 today so maybe I won't.     Anyone have a preference?
> 
> View attachment 4638989


Exotic for sure!


----------



## n4n6906

I finally got around to taking a family picture from my latest haul. *Ta-da!*
Tabby top handle, tea rose bag charm, kiss lock coin purse, and men’s arrow print billfold. I plan on picking up a scarf for the top handle, haven’t come across anything I like. I am open to suggestions on a scarf print/style. 
Thanks for letting me share! Gotta go on a bag ban after the scarf. Been naughty this holiday season.


----------



## Narnanz

Just finished her rehab,  my ebay purchase of a 30 year old Pocket Bag.


----------



## Hyacinth

Narnanz said:


> Just finished her rehab,  my ebay purchase of a 30 year old Pocket Bag.
> View attachment 4639358



WOW! It looks brand-new! 

VERY nicely done.


----------



## Punkkitten

I had asked for this as a Christmas gift and ended up getting duplicate copies of Debbie Harry's biography: Face it.
So one went back and was exchanged (and paid extra for) this
Which is enormous and heavy and I cant wait to crack into it!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Just finished her rehab,  my ebay purchase of a 30 year old Pocket Bag.
> View attachment 4639358


It's beautiful! This is one of my favorite styles. It is a great size.


----------



## lala042883

So I showed my grace bag in a different post here's my other purchase after I got the bag it's the Heather grey wristlet clutch love it. 

It came today couldn't pass up the winter sale before it ends.


----------



## Goofydes

Went to kill some time at the outlet today and ending up taking home the Heather Grey Border Rivets Rogue 25 and Rexy Space Coin Case


----------



## whateve

Goofydes said:


> Went to kill some time at the outlet today and ending up taking home the Heather Grey Border Rivets Rogue 25 and Rexy Space Coin Case
> View attachment 4640014


Great finds! I'm surprised they still had any of those space coin cases!


----------



## Goofydes

It was the only one. They also had a handful of the pink unicorns and blue sharks.


----------



## SEWDimples

Punkkitten said:


> I had asked for this as a Christmas gift and ended up getting duplicate copies of Debbie Harry's biography: Face it.
> So one went back and was exchanged (and paid extra for) this
> Which is enormous and heavy and I cant wait to crack into it!


Congrats! I have this on my living room table. I have never opened it


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I have this on my living room table. I have never opened it


LOL, me too! It was a bday gift to me from my SA at the time.


----------



## chocolatechippy

Punkkitten said:


> I had asked for this as a Christmas gift and ended up getting duplicate copies of Debbie Harry's biography: Face it.
> So one went back and was exchanged (and paid extra for) this
> Which is enormous and heavy and I cant wait to crack into it!


Enjoy your new book! This book looks so informative of the Vintage Styles of Coach!


----------



## redwood66

Oh my gosh this Riley 18 bag is soooo dang cute!  IMO way more useable than my Willis 18 because of the separated pockets.  I still love my mini Willis though and am glad I got the green because it sells out so quick.  Glad @holiday123 knew I would like it.  The chain and leather strap is a nice feature and it fits my phone with a slim case in the front pocket.    I love the peacock color.


----------



## Alexa5

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh this Riley 18 bag is soooo dang cute!  IMO way more useable than my Willis 18 because of the separated pockets.  I still love my mini Willis though and am glad I got the green because it sells out so quick.  Glad @holiday123 knew I would like it.  The chain and leather strap is a nice feature and it fits my phone with a slim case in the front pocket.    I love the peacock color.
> 
> View attachment 4640531
> 
> View attachment 4640532



That is really cute.  My wish for that bag is that it didn't have the metal handle.  I hand carry a lot and wouldn't like that part, but other than that many of the Riley bags are really cute


----------



## redwood66

Alexa5 said:


> That is really cute.  My wish for that bag is that it didn't have the metal handle.  I hand carry a lot and wouldn't like that part, but other than that many of the Riley bags are really cute


I love your special Riley with the KF flowers.


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> That is really cute.  My wish for that bag is that it didn't have the metal handle.  I hand carry a lot and wouldn't like that part, but other than that many of the Riley bags are really cute


At least the metal handle probably won't get discolored with hand oils or lose edging. Maybe that is why they did it.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh this Riley 18 bag is soooo dang cute!  IMO way more useable than my Willis 18 because of the separated pockets.  I still love my mini Willis though and am glad I got the green because it sells out so quick.  Glad @holiday123 knew I would like it.  The chain and leather strap is a nice feature and it fits my phone with a slim case in the front pocket.    I love the peacock color.
> 
> View attachment 4640531
> 
> View attachment 4640532


Love this little guy!


----------



## musiclover

Goofydes said:


> Went to kill some time at the outlet today and ending up taking home the Heather Grey Border Rivets Rogue 25 and Rexy Space Coin Case
> View attachment 4640014


Love this bag (I have the navy rivets) and the cute Rexy!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! This is one of my favorite styles. It is a great size.


Thank you for authenticating it for me via the rescue thread....so pleased I got it. Will be using it on Sat.


----------



## MelissaPurse

So grateful to add this preloved Coach Ace 28 to my collection [emoji4] after a 2yrs search. Its holy grail status for me [emoji847].


----------



## houseof999

MelissaPurse said:


> So grateful to add this preloved Coach Ace 28 to my collection [emoji4] after a 2yrs search. Its holy grail status for me [emoji847].
> View attachment 4641176


Congrats! I always want one but it looks HEAVY! How much does it weigh empty?


----------



## barskin

I stopped into my local boutique for a last look and picked up an Exotic Rider in moss with snakeskin details and a cute little coin purse.


----------



## tealocean

lala042883 said:


> So I showed my grace bag in a different post here's my other purchase after I got the bag it's the Heather grey wristlet clutch love it.
> 
> It came today couldn't pass up the winter sale before it ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639855
> View attachment 4639856


----------



## tealocean

Goofydes said:


> Went to kill some time at the outlet today and ending up taking home the Heather Grey Border Rivets Rogue 25 and Rexy Space Coin Case
> View attachment 4640014


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh this Riley 18 bag is soooo dang cute!  IMO way more useable than my Willis 18 because of the separated pockets.  I still love my mini Willis though and am glad I got the green because it sells out so quick.  Glad @holiday123 knew I would like it.  The chain and leather strap is a nice feature and it fits my phone with a slim case in the front pocket.    I love the peacock color.
> 
> View attachment 4640531
> 
> View attachment 4640532


 This is adorable, and that peacock color looks so beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

MelissaPurse said:


> So grateful to add this preloved Coach Ace 28 to my collection [emoji4] after a 2yrs search. Its holy grail status for me [emoji847].
> View attachment 4641176


Congratulations on finding your special bag! I've never seen that size; it's really cute, and the leather looks amazing!


----------



## tealocean

barskin said:


> I stopped into my local boutique for a last look and picked up an Exotic Rider in moss with snakeskin details and a cute little coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641642
> View attachment 4641643


These are pretty together-that coin purse is so sweet!


----------



## Tosa22

Narnanz said:


> Just finished her rehab,  my ebay purchase of a 30 year old Pocket Bag.
> View attachment 4639358


Gorgeous! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Nibb

barskin said:


> I stopped into my local boutique for a last look and picked up an Exotic Rider in moss with snakeskin details and a cute little coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641642
> View attachment 4641643


Does anyone ever leave a Coach store without one or two SLGs? Love the bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

MelissaPurse said:


> So grateful to add this preloved Coach Ace 28 to my collection [emoji4] after a 2yrs search. Its holy grail status for me [emoji847].
> View attachment 4641176


Congrats! I'm glad you were able to find your bag. Enjoy it as I enjoy mine.



barskin said:


> I stopped into my local boutique for a last look and picked up an Exotic Rider in moss with snakeskin details and a cute little coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641642
> View attachment 4641643


Congrats! I want this bag and the coin purse is so cute. Enjoy!


----------



## zinacef

MelissaPurse said:


> So grateful to add this preloved Coach Ace 28 to my collection [emoji4] after a 2yrs search. Its holy grail status for me [emoji847].
> View attachment 4641176


Also my HG,  Can you pls post the style # of this purse.  Thank you!


----------



## Nalasmom85

TraGiv said:


> My last Coach purchases for 2019:
> View attachment 4627417


What style is the brown one on the left? Love it!


----------



## TraGiv

Nalasmom85 said:


> What style is the brown one on the left? Love it!


It’s the Coach Tabby Hobo.


----------



## SEWDimples

My last haul from 2019. Black Prairie Rivets Dakotah, Peach Top Handle Willis, Black Rogue 36 with whipstitch handles, and River/Currant NASA Gotham Tote. Also, Black Rexy novelty strap and Chalk Tea Rose bag charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Here are a few individual pictures so you can see detail. Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## Nalasmom85

TraGiv said:


> It’s the Coach Tabby Hobo.


Thank you!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few individual pictures so you can see detail. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> View attachment 4642990
> 
> View attachment 4642991
> 
> View attachment 4642993
> 
> View attachment 4642996
> 
> View attachment 4642994
> 
> View attachment 4642998
> 
> View attachment 4642997



These are all standout pieces.  Love the detail on that satchel - heart shaped one - forgot the name of it. Love the color on the Willis?  I wasn't interested in that one but that color is giving me pause. Which shade is it? Rogue is  . . . well it is a Rogue! And the Nasa Bag is the end all.  Love that Blue.  I really have many regrets on that collection. Only ended up with a bag charm but I do love it.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## SEWDimples

Icecaramellatte said:


> These are all standout pieces.  Love the detail on that satchel - heart shaped one - forgot the name of it. Love the color on the Willis?  I wasn't interested in that one but that color is giving me pause. Which shade is it? Rogue is  . . . well it is a Rogue! And the Nasa Bag is the end all.  Love that Blue.  I really have many regrets on that collection. Only ended up with a bag charm but I do love it.  Thanks for posting.


Thank you! I love Coach bags a little too much. I'm planning to reduce my collection this year by selling some bags.

The black heart shaped bag is called the Prairie Rivets Dakotah. Also, the Top Handle Willis is in the color Peach. I did not purchased a lot of the NASA collection, but I did buy the clutch/pouch in the same color as the tote, plus I purchased several bag charms from retail and outlet collection. Finally, Rogue is my favorite Coach bag. I have way too many to disclose the number and still have my eye on at least 2.


----------



## holiday123

Hit the outlets today. Everything here was funded with bag sales so still haven't spent any 2020 money for bags yet. 
I've been wanting a few bracelets and when the outlet SA asked if I liked retail items... why yes I do  These were 70/20.
I never paid too much attention to this rogue shoulder bag before, but it's super lightweight, love the drop and without handles to tuck in the front pockets it's quite roomy.  Also like having smooth vs. pebbled leather in a rogue now. 
And well because I needed another strap lol I got the plum Chelsea Tattoo one. 

Overall a good visit.


----------



## laurenrr

SEWDimples said:


> My last haul from 2019. Black Prairie Rivets Dakotah, Peach Top Handle Willis, Black Rogue 36 with whipstitch handles, and River/Currant NASA Gotham Tote. Also, Black Rexy novelty strap and Chalk Tea Rose bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4642986


Ugh i want that dakotah! I love it all, honestly


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Hit the outlets today. Everything here was funded with bag sales so still haven't spent any 2020 money for bags yet.
> I've been wanting a few bracelets and when the outlet SA asked if I liked retail items... why yes I do  These were 70/20.
> I never paid too much attention to this rogue shoulder bag before, but it's super lightweight, love the drop and without handles to tuck in the front pockets it's quite roomy.  Also like having smooth vs. pebbled leather in a rogue now.
> And well because I needed another strap lol I got the plum Chelsea Tattoo one.
> 
> Overall a good visit.


Congrats! Nice haul. I like the Rogue shoulder bag and should look at them again. I love your Beechwood smooth leather bag. I have the same color and leather in a Rogue satchel. Love the Chelsea strap, especially the color. Enjoy your new beauties.



laurenrr said:


> Ugh i want that dakotah! I love it all, honestly


Thank you! The Prairie Rivets Dakotah is special. I cannot wait to use it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! I love Coach bags a little too much. I'm planning to reduce my collection this year by selling some bags.
> 
> The black heart shaped bag is called the Prairie Rivets Dakotah. Also, the Top Handle Willis is in the color Peach. I did not purchased a lot of the NASA collection, but I did buy the clutch/pouch in the same color as the tote, plus I purchased several bag charms from retail and outlet collection. Finally, Rogue is my favorite Coach bag. I have way too many to disclose the number and still have my eye on at least 2.
> 
> View attachment 4643048
> 
> View attachment 4643049



Aah Peach! No wonder I was drawn to it. Peach is one of my favorite colors. I have 2 Coach peach bags. It would be my favorite but it is a hard color to come by. When it is the color of the moment, I always stock up on clothes and such.  Come to think of it, I was able to find a pair of peach pants last summer which is a rarity. Maybe the color is making a comeback. Thanks!


----------



## holiday123

Whipstitch Novelty Strap. Can't wait to use this!


----------



## holiday123

KF troupe carryall. Moving right in tomorrow!


----------



## SEWDimples

Icecaramellatte said:


> Aah Peach! No wonder I was drawn to it. Peach is one of my favorite colors. I have 2 Coach peach bags. It would be my favorite but it is a hard color to come by. When it is the color of the moment, I always stock up on clothes and such.  Come to think of it, I was able to find a pair of peach pants last summer which is a rarity. Maybe the color is making a comeback. Thanks!


Thanks. I think it is a gorgeous color. I'm excited to use it.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> KF troupe carryall. Moving right in tomorrow!


How beautiful!  So did you worry about getting a mangled bag sent from overseas?


----------



## Tosa22

New Nomad I picked up at the outlet for 70% off!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Whipstitch Novelty Strap. Can't wait to use this!


Congrats! I love the details. Please share pictures when you use it. TIA.  Enjoy.



holiday123 said:


> KF troupe carryall. Moving right in tomorrow!


Congrats! This is bag is gorgeous! I'm so sad I did not buy a bag from this collection. Enjoy.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> How beautiful!  So did you worry about getting a mangled bag sent from overseas?


LOL a little. The forwarding service took a picture so I could tell it looked decent, but obviously couldn't see if there were any small issues until it got here. They do offer additional pictures and returns if it had shown up to their warehouse in bad shape. After this first one I'll be less nervous to try again.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> KF troupe carryall. Moving right in tomorrow!


I love how it is different on every side and on the handles and on the trim!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> KF troupe carryall. Moving right in tomorrow!


Gorgeous, can't wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I love how it is different on every side and on the handles and on the trim!


Haha that's exactly what I don't like. I like both my sides the same print.


----------



## MiaKay

Brought home the Tabby Hobo in saddle, a style I’ve been admiring since its release. 

I just love the rich, squishy leather and the overall classic feel of the bag! 

This is my first bag in the saddle color - any tips to keep it clean/in good condition? How does it hold up in rain? I’ll be careful not to take it out when it’s pouring but my city can be unpredictable!


----------



## inkfade

Tosa22 said:


> New Nomad I picked up at the outlet for 70% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644999



Bag twins! I love seeing nomads on here, still. They're beautifully designed bags and the leather is scrumptious.


----------



## Tosa22

inkfade said:


> Bag twins! I love seeing nomads on here, still. They're beautifully designed bags and the leather is scrumptious.


I can’t wait to move into it tomorrow.


----------



## redwood66

Last KF and SAS item arrived.  Love this tote.  





Troupe tote family pic.


----------



## gpeace

That is gorgeous. Congrats!

Could you share the style number and country which has this style? Thank you!


----------



## redwood66

gpeace said:


> That is gorgeous. Congrats!
> 
> Could you share the style number and country which has this style? Thank you!


Hi was this ? meant for me or someone else?  Mine are from the US and the Kaffe Fassett tote is style # 78460.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Last KF and SAS item arrived.  Love this tote.
> 
> View attachment 4645283
> 
> 
> 
> Troupe tote family pic.
> View attachment 4645284


Yay! Are they all keepers then?


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Yay! Are they all keepers then?


I'm pretty sure they are because I love this style.  It's so easy to use and I've been using the red one since last week.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are because I love this style.  It's so easy to use and I've been using the red one since last week.


I agree it's really easy to use. I just noticed that cadet didn't make the cut? I was tempted to add that one too, but am stopping at 3....for now


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I agree it's really easy to use. I just noticed that cadet didn't make the cut? I was tempted to add that one too, but am stopping at 3....for now


It didn't.  I just couldn't see it fit my casual wardrobe because it seemed too fancy when paired with what I wear.  The light blue is very casual to me for some reason.  I think 3 is enough for me too.  Noticed they pulled all the sale bags from the website this morning.  No more temptation!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> It didn't.  I just couldn't see it fit my casual wardrobe because it seemed too fancy when paired with what I wear.  The light blue is very casual to me for some reason.  I think 3 is enough for me too.  Noticed they pulled all the sale bags from the website this morning.  No more temptation!


Hallelujah! Now I need to avoid the outlet for a few months so I don't see these slashed 70/20. Please let me get a few months use out of them first.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Hallelujah! Now I need to avoid the outlet for a few months so I don't see these slashed 70/20. Please let me get a few months use out of them first.


I don't have one near me so I won't see any of that!  I'm pretty happy with what I ended up keeping though.  The only bag that was just 50% off was the Riley 18, the others were all 50/20 (60% off) or more.  And I got all the KF I wanted too.  And I didn't keep any raggedy bags so there's that.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I don't have one near me so I won't see any of that!  I'm pretty happy with what I ended up keeping though.  The only bag that was just 50% off was the Riley 18, the others were all 50/20 (60% off) or more.  And I got all the KF I wanted too.  And I didn't keep any raggedy bags so there's that.


LOL so true about raggedy bags


----------



## gpeace

holiday123 said:


> KF troupe carryall. Moving right in tomorrow!



Love this! Could you please share the style number?


----------



## gpeace

redwood66 said:


> Hi was this ? meant for me or someone else?  Mine are from the US and the Kaffe Fassett tote is style # 78460.



It was supposed to be for Holiday123 but I forgot the quote .

You’re bags are beautiful too though! I bought the same three bags during the SAS


----------



## redwood66

gpeace said:


> It was supposed to be for Holiday123 but I forgot the quote .
> 
> You’re bags are beautiful too though! I bought the same three bags during the SAS


Lol.  I think hers came from the UK site.


----------



## holiday123

gpeace said:


> Love this! Could you please share the style number?


Hi, it is 78459. It was an international exclusive I believe. I had to use a forwarding service in UK to get it. A lot of work, but worth it. Now waiting for it to show up in US outlets at 70% off lol because well you know Coach. Thanks to @Harley77 for taking the adventure with me!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Hi, it is 78459. It was an international exclusive I believe. I had to use a forwarding service in UK to get it. A lot of work, but worth it. Now waiting for it to show up in US outlets at 70% off lol because well you know Coach. Thanks to @Harley77 for taking the adventure with me!


Thank you for doing all of the hard work!!!! This and the signature floral troupe tote were my most favorite of the KF line! Now I can finally leave D alone and stop asking her 100 times to check and see if any ever made it back to the US lol


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> Thank you for doing all of the hard work!!!! This and the signature floral troupe tote were my most favorite of the KF line! Now I can finally leave D alone and stop asking her 100 times to check and see if any ever made it back to the US lol





holiday123 said:


> Hi, it is 78459. It was an international exclusive I believe. I had to use a forwarding service in UK to get it. A lot of work, but worth it. Now waiting for it to show up in US outlets at 70% off lol because well you know Coach. Thanks to @Harley77 for taking the adventure with me!



So what did it cost over the price of the bag may I ask?  It sounds like it was worth it to you both.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Thank you for doing all of the hard work!!!! This and the signature floral troupe tote were my most favorite of the KF line! Now I can finally leave D alone and stop asking her 100 times to check and see if any ever made it back to the US lol


Yours should arrive soon


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> So what did it cost over the price of the bag may I ask?  It sounds like it was worth it to you both.


Add ons depending on payment : currency conversion fee, shipping, insurance (shipping was higher because of the volumetric weight vs repacking and potentially smooshing) UPS customs broker fee and customs import fee... Never had to pay import fees before... Maybe because of shipment value? Then I don't know if someone over there got a VAT refund or if VAT didn't apply? Not an international shopper.  Came out to around $100 under retail still since it was in SAS.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Add ons depending on payment : currency conversion fee, shipping, insurance (shipping was higher because of the volumetric weight vs repacking and potentially smooshing) UPS customs broker fee and customs import fee... Never had to pay import fees before... Maybe because of shipment value? Then I don't know if someone over there got a VAT refund or if VAT didn't apply? Not an international shopper.  Came out to around $100 under retail still since it was in SAS.


Are you keeping the other two KF troupe totes then?  I had such a hard time deciding if I should keep the light blue snakeskin one but decided yes I like it too much to send it back.  If I took a pic of all that I bought during this SAS I would probably faint.  Maybe that would make the ban stick though.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Are you keeping the other two KF troupe totes then?  I had such a hard time deciding if I should keep the light blue snakeskin one but decided yes I like it too much to send it back.  If I took a pic of all that I bought during this SAS I would probably faint.  Maybe that would make the ban stick though.


Definitely the sig one. Not sure about the patchwork one. I think I might like the style for me more than Marleigh though so I'm still just staring at them all in my closet. 
That reminds me I'm still waiting for a refund from the blue one. I believe it was delivered last Monday. Coach is still slow I guess.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Definitely the sig one. Not sure about the patchwork one. I think I might like the style for me more than Marleigh though so I'm still just staring at them all in my closet.
> That reminds me I'm still waiting for a refund from the blue one. I believe it was delivered last Monday. Coach is still slow I guess.


I definitely like the style better than the Marleigh for ease of use.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found the larger sequin turnlock wristlet in black from the Rodarte collection at my local outlet. This piece is absolutely stunning, a true crown jewel in my collection.  The interior is also leather, and there is a zipper pocket.


----------



## whateve

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I found the larger sequin turnlock wristlet in black from the Rodarte collection at my local outlet. This piece is absolutely stunning, a true crown jewel in my collection.  The interior is also leather, and there is a zipper pocket.


What a beauty!


----------



## SEWDimples

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I found the larger sequin turnlock wristlet in black from the Rodarte collection at my local outlet. This piece is absolutely stunning, a true crown jewel in my collection.  The interior is also leather, and there is a zipper pocket.


Congrats! This is one of my favorite Coach collaborations. I get so many compliments when I wear this pouch. Enjoy.


----------



## houseof999

Last KF items arrived yesterday.


----------



## fayden

Here's my Willis 18. I love the saddle burnished leather. Looks so gorgeous.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

fayden said:


> Here's my Willis 18. I love the saddle burnished leather. Looks so gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4647964
> View attachment 4647965


Love it! The burnished look is to die for!


----------



## tealocean

fayden said:


> Here's my Willis 18. I love the saddle burnished leather. Looks so gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4647964
> View attachment 4647965


This is really cute! I love that burnished look too.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Last KF items arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 4647872


Pretty! At first glance I thought it was a bag with the floral items attached. lol! Is that card holder the short one that is 2 1/2" tall? If it is it might fit in a Dinky kisslock!  Let me know if you try it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Quick pics of KF troupe and large Dark Fairytale backpack, both seem to be overseas exclusives. Thank you so much to 2 of the best tpfers ever in helping me get them!!!!


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> Quick pics of KF troupe and large Dark Fairytale backpack, both seem to be overseas exclusives. Thank you so much to 2 of the best tpfers ever in helping me get them!!!!


I love that troupe.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Backpack


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> Quick pics of KF troupe and large Dark Fairytale backpack, both seem to be overseas exclusives. Thank you so much to 2 of the best tpfers ever in helping me get them!!!!


Congratulations!! Omg I'm so happy for you!! It's so nice to finally get something you've had your eyes on and on your mind ever since it came out!! Enjoy your new goodies!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Congratulations!! Omg I'm so happy for you!! It's so nice to finally get something you've had your eyes on and on your mind ever since it came out!! Enjoy your new goodies!!
> View attachment 4648280


Thank you!!!! So excited to finally have both of them!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Whipstitch Novelty Strap. Can't wait to use this!


Please share the style # when you get a chance. TIA.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Quick pics of KF troupe and large Dark Fairytale backpack, both seem to be overseas exclusives. Thank you so much to 2 of the best tpfers ever in helping me get them!!!!


Twins on backpack. Its sooooo cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Congratulations!! Omg I'm so happy for you!! It's so nice to finally get something you've had your eyes on and on your mind ever since it came out!! Enjoy your new goodies!!
> View attachment 4648280


I totally agree. I am happy tooooooo. Jaja


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Please share the style # when you get a chance. TIA.


it's 68586. not sure if available in US. my SA couldn't find it, but maybe through the outlets? that's how I had to track down the KF top handle a while back.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I totally agree. I am happy tooooooo. Jaja


Oh I didn't know you too were looking for that bag. Never saw you mention it before so I thought it was one of your friend's. Congrats!


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Add ons depending on payment : currency conversion fee, shipping, insurance (shipping was higher because of the volumetric weight vs repacking and potentially smooshing) UPS customs broker fee and customs import fee... Never had to pay import fees before... Maybe because of shipment value? Then I don't know if someone over there got a VAT refund or if VAT didn't apply? Not an international shopper.  Came out to around $100 under retail still since it was in SAS.


You should save the 20% VAT as it's an export sale so it doesn't apply


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> You should save the 20% VAT as it's an export sale so it doesn't apply


So does that mean it wasn't charged or the forwarding company is claiming the refund or do I need to do something ? I bought directly from Coach, but sent it to a UK address. They forwarded it to me.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> So does that mean it wasn't charged or the forwarding company is claiming the refund or do I need to do something ? I bought directly from Coach, but sent it to a UK address. They forwarded it to me.


It might be that you won't get the VAT refund because your purchase address from Coach was a UK one even though you had it forwarded.  I can see that being the case maybe.  Wouldn't the initial seller be the one to pay the VAT - which would be Coach?


----------



## holiday123

Ye


redwood66 said:


> It might be that you won't get the VAT refund because your purchase address from Coach was a UK one even though you had it forwarded.  I can see that being the case maybe.  Wouldn't the initial seller be the one to pay the VAT - which would be Coach?


 Google seems to think I pay VAT to coach since I shipped to UK. Coach gives it to government. Sounds right. If I bought it in UK in person then I would detax before flying back. 
Funny I paid tax to UK and to US upon import and still ended up less than retail.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Bought this today from the boutique. Originally was £350 down to £140, which was a great price! Parker top handle in jasper red.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Ye
> 
> Google seems to think I pay VAT to coach since I shipped to UK. Coach gives it to government. Sounds right. If I bought it in UK in person then I would detax before flying back.
> Funny I paid tax to UK and to US upon import and still ended up less than retail.


Yes that's right sorry I meant if it was an export sale there would be no Vat all in sales pay the 20%. Importing from Europe is so much cheaper than us buying from their US as UK duties import tax and VAT is draconian


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Cherry


----------



## redwood66

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cherry


Cute! Is that the same on both sides?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> Cute! Is that the same on both sides?


Ty. No. Its dark brown


----------



## redwood66

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ty. No. Its dark brown


It is a cute bag.  I think there was one with horses on it too?  IIRC it has duck toys or something on the other side which I wouldn't like as much.


----------



## CoachMaven

Not a brand new design, but new to me, the large Carly in Chili Red. I have the large in black and always wanted this color. Ended up with the medium size and it was too small for me. I came across this one for a ridiculously low price and had to have it. (Buying these past styles in pristine condition for $35-45 is really making it hard for me to want to buy new!)


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> Not a brand new design, but new to me, the large Carly in Chili Red. I have the large in black and always wanted this color. Ended up with the medium size and it was too small for me. I came across this one for a ridiculously low price and had to have it. (Buying these past styles in pristine condition for $35-45 is really making it hard for me to want to buy new!)
> View attachment 4649467



Gorgeous!  I've loved Carly for so long.  What's the style number of the large size in leather?


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> Not a brand new design, but new to me, the large Carly in Chili Red. I have the large in black and always wanted this color. Ended up with the medium size and it was too small for me. I came across this one for a ridiculously low price and had to have it. (Buying these past styles in pristine condition for $35-45 is really making it hard for me to want to buy new!)
> View attachment 4649467


So pretty. The leather looks amazing.


----------



## CoachMaven

Caspin22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I've loved Carly for so long.  What's the style number of the large size in leather?


Thanks, I have too. Its style number 10616


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> So pretty. The leather looks amazing.


Thank you, it really is. The leathers on some of these former styles is unbelievable for the price you can find them.


----------



## carterazo

Rachyrach2k said:


> Bought this today from the boutique. Originally was £350 down to £140, which was a great price! Parker top handle in jasper red.
> She's beautiful,  congrats!
> 
> View attachment 4649296


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cherry


This is a special one! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> Not a brand new design, but new to me, the large Carly in Chili Red. I have the large in black and always wanted this color. Ended up with the medium size and it was too small for me. I came across this one for a ridiculously low price and had to have it. (Buying these past styles in pristine condition for $35-45 is really making it hard for me to want to buy new!)
> View attachment 4649467


I always admired this beauty. You got her for a steal.  Enjoy!


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> I always admired this beauty. You got her for a steal.  Enjoy!


Me too, and I really did, didn't I? Thank you!


----------



## blackbutterfly

CoachMaven said:


> Not a brand new design, but new to me, the large Carly in Chili Red. I have the large in black and always wanted this color. Ended up with the medium size and it was too small for me. I came across this one for a ridiculously low price and had to have it. (Buying these past styles in pristine condition for $35-45 is really making it hard for me to want to buy new!)
> View attachment 4649467


Carly was one of the BEST bags Coach made...i wore mine completely out. Great buy!


----------



## holiday123

blackbutterfly said:


> Carly was one of the BEST bags Coach made...i wore mine completely out. Great buy!


It's the first one I paid over $100 for I loved it so much lol. Funny $100 used to make me cringe, $200 would give me a stomach ache and now I'm OK spending $500 on a bag.


----------



## blackbutterfly

holiday123 said:


> It's the first one I paid over $100 for I loved it so much lol. Funny $100 used to make me cringe, $200 would give me a stomach ache and now I'm OK spending $500 on a bag.


i had one in leather and one signature...i wish i remember where i saved those pics--the posts are still here  though LOL.  but yeah i might have to go look on ebay or poshmark and find one.


----------



## CoachMaven

blackbutterfly said:


> i had one in leather and one signature...i wish i remember where i saved those pics--the posts are still here  though LOL.  but yeah i might have to go look on ebay or poshmark and find one.


You can find some pretty cheap. Definitely under $100 for great condition. Carlys in leather had some terrific leather on them, I have it black too and always wanted the red color. You just can't beat the quality for the price point.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Coach x Chelsea charm (F77915) from recent FOS. Glad I accidentally waited for this to drop to $12! Eventually I'll get some of the other Chelsea charms I hope!


----------



## inkfade

LaVisioneer said:


> Coach x Chelsea charm (F77915) from recent FOS. Glad I accidentally waited for this to drop to $12! Eventually I'll get some of the other Chelsea charms I hope!
> 
> View attachment 4650539



I saw this for $12 a couple of days ago and thought I should buy it, but then remembered I barely use the multitude of charms I have now lol. Congrats on the awesome price!!


----------



## redwood66

LaVisioneer said:


> Coach x Chelsea charm (F77915) from recent FOS. Glad I accidentally waited for this to drop to $12! Eventually I'll get some of the other Chelsea charms I hope!
> 
> View attachment 4650539


I bought this last sale too because they had free shipping otherwise I probably wouldn't have.  I love the CC stuff.


----------



## LaVisioneer

redwood66 said:


> I bought this last sale too because they had free shipping otherwise I probably wouldn't have.  I love the CC stuff.


 
It's actually my first CC item! I have been admiring her collaboration and custom work for a while now. But although I thought most of the CC bags were beautiful, tragically the styles of the bag themselves didn't work for me. And I don't have anything I would want her to customize at this time. I've been dying to get something from one of the collabs for a while now so I jumped on this when I saw it!


----------



## holiday123

This bag is gorgeous, but it doesn't close all the way at the bar. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> This bag is gorgeous, but it doesn't close all the way at the bar. Anyone else have this issue?


Yes.  And I didn't like it.  It might be because it is shorter than the tote.  None of my totes do this.  Try taking the stuffing out to see if it allows it to close better?  Though that didn't work for me.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Yes.  And I didn't like it.  It might be because it is shorter than the tote.  None of my totes do this.  Try taking the stuffing out to see if it allows it to close better?  Though that didn't work for me.


It's just 1 side. Weird! My KF closes fine. CS was useless as usual lol. Glad I ordered those rogues from FOS. Sad because this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> It's just 1 side. Weird! My KF closes fine. CS was useless as usual lol. Glad I ordered those rogues from FOS. Sad because this bag is gorgeous!


I wonder if they forgot the magnets in that side?  I can't imagine that whole bar is a magnet.  Do they have a replacement to send out?


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I wonder if they forgot the magnets in that side?  I can't imagine that whole bar is a magnet.  Do they have a replacement to send out?


It seems they may have forgot the magnet, there is zero pull.. I guess if both sides either did or did not have it I'd be ok, but now it just looks odd.
CS has no replacement. When I ordered there was only 1 in JAX. Rep said "I'm sorry, you can return it." Really, can I? LOL just received email for the return I sent back the 10th! Rep also gave me the option of taking to a local store to see if they have any, or trying to exchange when I send back. Not sure what I expected when I called. I always get the unhelpful ones.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> This bag is gorgeous, but it doesn't close all the way at the bar. Anyone else have this issue?


Hmmmmm....my croc closes nice and even just like our KF one. Maybe you really did get redwoods return? It was sold out previously when I asked D if there were any left when mine arrived with a dent.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Hmmmmm....my croc closes nice and even just like our KF one. Maybe you really did get redwoods return? It was sold out previously when I asked D if there were any left when mine arrived with a dent.


Well thank you @redwood66  for packing it back up nicely lol. I packed it as found too for the next buyer, but I'm hoping they damage it out.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Well thank you @redwood66  for packing it back up nicely lol. I packed it as found too for the next buyer, but I'm hoping they damage it out.


I don't know if that's mine and I am sorry that I didn't pay more attention to leave them a note that it didn't work if it is.  I just didn't like it enough for the $.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I don't know if that's mine and I am sorry that I didn't pay more attention to leave them a note that it didn't work if it is.  I just didn't like it enough for the $.


I doubt they would have done anything if you did leave a note, probably just keep sending it out until someone keeps it....or send it to outlet?


----------



## Lee22

This beauty just arrived from current FOS. Just love the color!! Pictures don’t do this bag justice. Tried to take one picture with flash on to capture the color. Note that it was wrapped but not stuffed but still in excellent condition with dust bag included


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> This beauty just arrived from current FOS. Just love the color!! Pictures don’t do this bag justice. Tried to take one picture with flash on to capture the color. Note that it was wrapped but not stuffed but still in excellent shape with dust bag included
> 
> View attachment 4652029
> View attachment 4652027
> View attachment 4652028
> View attachment 4652030


Oh it's lovely!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I doubt they would have done anything if you did leave a note, probably just keep sending it out until someone keeps it....or send it to outlet?


I bet they wouldn't see a note. Once I ordered an electric blanket that came with a note wrapped around one of the controllers that said "this one doesn't work."


----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> This beauty just arrived from current FOS. Just love the color!! Pictures don’t do this bag justice. Tried to take one picture with flash on to capture the color. Note that it was wrapped but not stuffed but still in excellent shape with dust bag included
> 
> View attachment 4652029
> View attachment 4652027
> View attachment 4652028
> View attachment 4652030


I love this!


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> Oh it's lovely!


Thanks the color is amazing. Not bright yellow and not pale yellow. Says Hay but all the hay I’ve seen is darker but as a city girl I don’t know much about farming...


----------



## Lee22

whateve said:


> I love this!


Thanks!


----------



## MelissaPurse

zinacef said:


> Also my HG,  Can you pls post the style # of this purse.  Thank you!



Sure the style #21214 [emoji4]


----------



## reginatina

Excuse the crappy photo.  I just received my Cassie in oxblood from Macy’s. I think it might have been a return. Not a biggie, but the strap is a bit wonky. They stuffed it in the bag a bit carelessly. Normally, I’m not too crazy about those things (that’s a lie...if it’s new, it better be pristine).   There are two tiny dents and the edge paint is a bit dented. I don’t want to return it because I’m lazy. What do you all think.? Return or not? You can’t see the dents, but just wanted to show what the strap somewhat looks like. Btw, this is my first Cassie, and the hype is definitely justified.  My daily essentials fit perfectly. The structure and simplicity is right up my alley. I’m trying not to get sucked in by buying more.


----------



## whateve

reginatina said:


> Excuse the crappy photo.  I just received my Cassie in oxblood from Macy’s. I think it might have been a return. Not a biggie, but the strap is a bit wonky. They stuffed it in the bag a bit carelessly. Normally, I’m not too crazy about those things (that’s a lie...if it’s new, it better be pristine).   There are two tiny dents and the edge paint is a bit dented. I don’t want to return it because I’m lazy. What do you all think.? Return or not? You can’t see the dents, but just wanted to show what the strap somewhat looks like. Btw, this is my first Cassie, and the hype is definitely justified.  My daily essentials fit perfectly. The structure and simplicity is right up my alley. I’m trying not to get sucked in by buying more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652080


The strap should straighten out with use. If the dents don't bother you, I would keep it.


----------



## redwood66

reginatina said:


> Excuse the crappy photo.  I just received my Cassie in oxblood from Macy’s. I think it might have been a return. Not a biggie, but the strap is a bit wonky. They stuffed it in the bag a bit carelessly. Normally, I’m not too crazy about those things (that’s a lie...if it’s new, it better be pristine).   There are two tiny dents and the edge paint is a bit dented. I don’t want to return it because I’m lazy. What do you all think.? Return or not? You can’t see the dents, but just wanted to show what the strap somewhat looks like. Btw, this is my first Cassie, and the hype is definitely justified.  My daily essentials fit perfectly. The structure and simplicity is right up my alley. I’m trying not to get sucked in by buying more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652080


It's pretty.  I think the strap will work itself out after using it.


----------



## Lee22

reginatina said:


> Excuse the crappy photo.  I just received my Cassie in oxblood from Macy’s. I think it might have been a return. Not a biggie, but the strap is a bit wonky. They stuffed it in the bag a bit carelessly. Normally, I’m not too crazy about those things (that’s a lie...if it’s new, it better be pristine).   There are two tiny dents and the edge paint is a bit dented. I don’t want to return it because I’m lazy. What do you all think.? Return or not? You can’t see the dents, but just wanted to show what the strap somewhat looks like. Btw, this is my first Cassie, and the hype is definitely justified.  My daily essentials fit perfectly. The structure and simplicity is right up my alley. I’m trying not to get sucked in by buying more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652080


If you paid full price and the dents/straps still bother you in the next few days then order another one if available. Hold on to this one until the other arrives then make a decision.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> Excuse the crappy photo.  I just received my Cassie in oxblood from Macy’s. I think it might have been a return. Not a biggie, but the strap is a bit wonky. They stuffed it in the bag a bit carelessly. Normally, I’m not too crazy about those things (that’s a lie...if it’s new, it better be pristine).   There are two tiny dents and the edge paint is a bit dented. I don’t want to return it because I’m lazy. What do you all think.? Return or not? You can’t see the dents, but just wanted to show what the strap somewhat looks like. Btw, this is my first Cassie, and the hype is definitely justified.  My daily essentials fit perfectly. The structure and simplicity is right up my alley. I’m trying not to get sucked in by buying more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652080


This is such a pretty color!


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> This beauty just arrived from current FOS. Just love the color!! Pictures don’t do this bag justice. Tried to take one picture with flash on to capture the color. Note that it was wrapped but not stuffed but still in excellent condition with dust bag included
> 
> View attachment 4652029
> View attachment 4652027
> View attachment 4652028
> View attachment 4652030


So pretty, can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> So pretty, can't wait for mine to get here!


Hope you like it and get one in pristine condition!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

New to me Coach Christie bag from Poshmark! Such a beautiful color!


----------



## reginatina

whateve said:


> The strap should straighten out with use. If the dents don't bother you, I would keep it.





redwood66 said:


> It's pretty.  I think the strap will work itself out after using it.





Lee22 said:


> If you paid full price and the dents/straps still bother you in the next few days then order another one if available. Hold on to this one until the other arrives then make a decision.



I agree with the three of you...the strap will definitely straighten out.  I've been hanging it up, so it has helped.  The dents don't bother me too much because they are so minute.  If it continues to bother me, I can definitely take it back and exchange it.



tealocean said:


> This is such a pretty color!



Thank you!  The color is so rich.  I can't wait to move in.


----------



## sugarj1981

Troupe tote, cadet with snake sides,


----------



## whateve

sugarj1981 said:


> Troupe tote, cadet with snake sides,


I love how Rexy looks on your pretty bag!


----------



## Christofle

Ordered this through my SA, I had trouble deciding on a colour but the other variations sold out after two hours so fare decided for me.


----------



## whateve

Christofle said:


> Ordered this through my SA, I had trouble deciding on a colour but the other variations sold out after two hours so fare decided for me.


What is it?


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> What is it?



skateboard


----------



## whateve

Christofle said:


> skateboard


Now I can see it. They must not have made many if they are selling out that quickly.


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> Now I can see it. They must not have made many if they are selling out that quickly.



Possibly!  I doubt they produced that many, since it’s a little out there vs their usual leather goods/clothing.


----------



## ditzydi

whateve said:


> What is it?


I am so glad I am not the only one who could not figure out what it was.


----------



## CoachMaven

Lee22 said:


> This beauty just arrived from current FOS. Just love the color!! Pictures don’t do this bag justice. Tried to take one picture with flash on to capture the color. Note that it was wrapped but not stuffed but still in excellent condition with dust bag included
> 
> View attachment 4652029
> View attachment 4652027
> View attachment 4652028
> View attachment 4652030


This is beautiful! I have the 1941 clutch with crossbody chain in this color combo


----------



## Lee22

CoachMaven said:


> This is beautiful! I have the 1941 clutch with crossbody chain in this color combo


Thanks can't wait to wear  I also purchased a clutch same color but didn't think it came with a chain unless your have a larger size or I need to purchase one separately.


----------



## CoachMaven

Lee22 said:


> Thanks can't wait to wear  I also purchased a clutch same color but didn't think it came with a chain unless your have a larger size or I need to purchase one separately.


The one I have came with a black metal chain. I didn't have a photo on my phone, but here's a stock photo


----------



## Lee22

CoachMaven said:


> The one I have came with a black metal chain. I didn't have a photo on my phone, but here's a stock photo
> View attachment 4652924


Thanks the style number on FOS is F58174.  Looks to be the same but no indication of a chain in the description.


----------



## Caspin22

redwood66 said:


> If you are happy with the price you paid then I would probably keep it.  I bought mine new from Neiman Marcus and only got it because one came back in stock for about one second.  It was $269 on sale but I have never seen it again after another TPFer snagged one a few weeks after me.  This is a Neiman Marcus exclusive and they are $350+ on ebay if you can find one.  Do you like it?  I did take my hangtag off the handle and ran it through the hole next to the handle instead so it wouldn't ride up and down.  It did come with a ginormous dustbag.



Old thread, but do you have the style number for the Niemans exclusive butterfly tote?  Thanks!!


----------



## Christofle

Got a new charm for my Dylan today and it’s nearly as big as the bag.


----------



## redwood66

Caspin22 said:


> Old thread, but do you have the style number for the Niemans exclusive butterfly tote?  Thanks!!


Hi.  It's 37104.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Ramblers legacy in Camel just finished her rehab and a City in almost TARDIS blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634494


Wow. The Ramblers legacy is REALLY beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

barskin said:


> I stopped into my local boutique for a last look and picked up an Exotic Rider in moss with snakeskin details and a cute little coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641642
> View attachment 4641643


Oh WOW x 2! I especially LOVE the little coin purse!


----------



## siditty

My Ivy Rogue from the FOS.


----------



## Punkkitten

Shhhh.
Not a Coach but 
DeMellier Vancouver in black quilt.
Crazy good deal/steal with Saks having a sale earlier this week and 10%cash back with Rakuten.
I just unwrapped her and keep staring at it misty eyed.  She is beautiful.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tosa22

Punkkitten said:


> Shhhh.
> Not a Coach but
> DeMellier Vancouver in black quilt.
> Crazy good deal/steal with Saks having a sale earlier this week and 10%cash back with Rakuten.
> I just unwrapped her and keep staring at it misty eyed.  She is beautiful.
> Thanks for letting me share!


So beautiful! Love that the hardware has the same lines as the bag itself.


----------



## kells1983

Wanted to post a couple of finds from this weekend at the Outlet. I was in the area for other errands and to meet with some friends, so I decided to stop by with some FOS returns.... but clearly got distracted and had to do an exchange instead!

I don't really remember seeing/wanting this Tote *#37084* when it first came out, but I have an embellished novelty strap that had these exact tassels. The novelty strap was way too "busy" for me with all of the charms/tassels so I removed them and was planning to make a new zombie-fied fob on a ball chain. But now I have a bag to put my almost homemade fob on, yay! The tote was 60/20 off.
As for the *Rexy starlight pouch*, I am just such a Rexy collector that I had to add it at 70/20 off so it was $30. It also got me over the $200 threshold for the 20%, so that was a lucky find and the only one in the store (it was randomly sitting in a drawer which I ALWAYS check despite the stink-eye from other customers and maybe SAs).



Terrible picture, I KNOW - this time of year daylight disappears too fast for me to take pics! The tote is referenced here with better pics


----------



## Teagaggle

kells1983 said:


> Wanted to post a couple of finds from this weekend at the Outlet. I was in the area for other errands and to meet with some friends, so I decided to stop by with some FOS returns.... but clearly got distracted and had to do an exchange instead!
> 
> I don't really remember seeing/wanting this Tote *#37084* when it first came out, but I have an embellished novelty strap that had these exact tassels. The novelty strap was way too "busy" for me with all of the charms/tassels so I removed them and was planning to make a new zombie-fied fob on a ball chain. But now I have a bag to put my almost homemade fob on, yay! The tote was 60/20 off.
> As for the *Rexy starlight pouch*, I am just such a Rexy collector that I had to add it at 70/20 off so it was $30. It also got me over the $200 threshold for the 20%, so that was a lucky find and the only one in the store (it was randomly sitting in a drawer which I ALWAYS check despite the stink-eye from other customers and maybe SAs).
> 
> View attachment 4656470
> 
> Terrible picture, I KNOW - this time of year daylight disappears too fast for me to take pics! The tote is referenced here with better pics


Bag twins on the tote! I think it was a men's tote. I removed most of the hanging tassels myself. Here is a pic of mine...enjoy!


----------



## kells1983

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twins on the tote! I think it was a men's tote. I removed most of the hanging tassels myself. Here is a pic of mine...enjoy!
> View attachment 4656498


In the TPF link it’s shown as a woman’s tote! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nter-2018-thread.980004/page-27#post-32491876
Not that it matters, lol. But when I mentioned tassels I actually meant the little zigzag tassel on the hangtag- I have several of those from my novelty strap so I may add more 
But it’s interesting that you removed the longer ones! For now I may just leave them and see how much they annoy me!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie in Taupe with SILVER hardware...woot woot! More pics in Cassie thread.


----------



## holiday123

Well I love this. It came in a regular dustbag, but 1941 hangtag. It is pebble glovetanned leather, not smooth. Micro lining. So hard to capture color. A little darker than stock photo.
Pic for comparison next to saddle 23.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Well I love this. It came in a regular dustbag, but 1941 hangtag. It is pebble glovetanned leather, not smooth. Micro lining. So hard to capture color. A little darker than stock photo.
> Pic for comparison next to saddle 23.


It's beautiful! I think I'm going to try to order.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! I think I'm going to try to order.


Omg I need one of every color lol. It seems like it's going to be perfect.


----------



## holiday123

Here's 2. Emerald green turnlock shoulder bag. Leather lined and og story patch. 2 different ways to do strap.


----------



## holiday123

3rd is colorblock turnlock clutch. Outside back pocket, leather lining. Light Violet, emerald and I think aquamarine. Strap has a different attachment too.


----------



## holiday123

Lastly the dome zip in aquarium. Very tight opening. Cool bag but opening will drive me crazy. No outside pocket.


----------



## Teagaggle

Very cool bags @holiday123
Love the pebbled pink best, I think! Too small for me though. 
Awesome colors! Enjoy! So much for no bags till PCE!


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Here's 2. Emerald green turnlock shoulder bag. Leather lined and og story patch. 2 different ways to do strap.


This is a cool looking bag! Is it possible I could see this as a mod shot? It seems like an odd shape for an actual shoulder bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Lastly the dime zip in aquarium. Very tight opening. Cool bag but opening will drive me crazy. No outside pocket.


You had me until you said it is hard to get into...hmmm. This seems like a really cool looking crossbody.


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> This is a cool looking bag! Is it possible I could see this as a mod shot? It seems like an odd shape for an actual shoulder bag.


Not sure this helps,  but here you go


CoachMaven said:


> You had me until you said it is hard to get into...hmmm. This seems like a really cool looking crossbody.


Yes these 2 seem difficult to use. Very nice though and emerald is the best color too


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Very cool bags @holiday123
> Love the pebbled pink best, I think! Too small for me though.
> Awesome colors! Enjoy! So much for no bags till PCE!


Me too. Easiest style!
No bags lol I know, but I've rehomed a ton so I still have room for them haha


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> You had me until you said it is hard to get into...hmmm. This seems like a really cool looking crossbody.


It's got a nice width, but you have to hold the zippers open or drag your hand on them. That may be normal. Most of my bags are flap lol


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Very cool bags @holiday123
> Love the pebbled pink best, I think! Too small for me though.
> Awesome colors! Enjoy! So much for no bags till PCE!


It may fit a soft wallet lol


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> 3rd is colorblock turnlock clutch. Outside back pocket, leather lining. Light Violet, emerald and I think aquamarine. Strap has a different attachment too.


I really like this cutie!


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Not sure this helps,  but here you go
> 
> Yes these 2 seem difficult to use. Very nice though and emerald is the best color too


Thank you for this!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I really like this cutie!


Me too! I think it may be a keeper, but need to exchange because the corner of the lining on this one is missing finish or something.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> 3rd is colorblock turnlock clutch. Outside back pocket, leather lining. Light Violet, emerald and I think aquamarine. Strap has a different attachment too.


I ordered this when I saw you post the pics. How do you like this bag? I'm wondering if it's the exact bag as the original 9044 or bigger. I love the colors. Suddenly the colors are making me think of Mardi gras.


----------



## Chihua5

holiday123 said:


> 3rd is colorblock turnlock clutch. Outside back pocket, leather lining. Light Violet, emerald and I think aquamarine. Strap has a different attachment too.



prettty!  What’s the style number & price on this one? It’s perfect for my daughter, all her colors


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Well I love this. It came in a regular dustbag, but 1941 hangtag. It is pebble glovetanned leather, not smooth. Micro lining. So hard to capture color. A little darker than stock photo.
> Pic for comparison next to saddle 23.


Color is gorgeous! A keeper?


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Here's 2. Emerald green turnlock shoulder bag. Leather lined and og story patch. 2 different ways to do strap.


Love the color on this one too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> 3rd is colorblock turnlock clutch. Outside back pocket, leather lining. Light Violet, emerald and I think aquamarine. Strap has a different attachment too.


Loving this color combo too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Lastly the dome zip in aquarium. Very tight opening. Cool bag but opening will drive me crazy. No outside pocket.


Too bad because that’s such a cool looking bag and awesome color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> I really like this cutie!


Me too!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> 3rd is colorblock turnlock clutch. Outside back pocket, leather lining. Light Violet, emerald and I think aquamarine. Strap has a different attachment too.


What is the item # and price for this please?  Oh size too if you can.  Does your phone fit in that back pocket?


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Well I love this. It came in a regular dustbag, but 1941 hangtag. It is pebble glovetanned leather, not smooth. Micro lining. So hard to capture color. A little darker than stock photo.
> Pic for comparison next to saddle 23.





holiday123 said:


> Here's 2. Emerald green turnlock shoulder bag. Leather lined and og story patch. 2 different ways to do strap.


Wow the colors! All your new colors are amazing!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie in Taupe with SILVER hardware...woot woot! More pics in Cassie thread.
> View attachment 4657292


This is so cute! Nice silver hardware too!


----------



## zjones

Horse & Carriage logo t-shirt in baby blue. The logo is flocked velvet, I believe.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> I ordered this when I saw you post the pics. How do you like this bag? I'm wondering if it's the exact bag as the original 9044 or bigger. I love the colors. Suddenly the colors are making me think of Mardi gras.


I actually kinda love it. The leather on this next line of originals is a lot nicer than the current line, which is already pretty good. Thick and soft and the edges are finished vs. edge paint. The strap is removable and the inside though narrow does expand due to the softness of the leather. It has the inside zip pocket and card pocket along with a pocket under the flap. I'm considering ordering one in yolk too


----------



## holiday123

Chihua5 said:


> prettty!  What’s the style number & price on this one? It’s perfect for my daughter, all her colors


It's style 161 for $395


BeachBagGal said:


> Color is gorgeous! A keeper?


Yes! I wish there were more colors because I'd buy them all. Now I think it's just hibiscus and black in the 21 size. 


redwood66 said:


> What is the item # and price for this please?  Oh size too if you can.  Does your phone fit in that back pocket?


Style 161 for $395.
Plenty of room in back pocket for phone.  I'll have to get measurements when I get home from work, but it's definitely longer than a dinky by a few inches. Here's a picture I sent SA for size comparison. It's next to saddle 23.


----------



## Ireiki4u

holiday123 said:


> Well I love this. It came in a regular dustbag, but 1941 hangtag. It is pebble glovetanned leather, not smooth. Micro lining. So hard to capture color. A little darker than stock photo.
> Pic for comparison next to saddle 23.


I will take your saddle 23


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> It's style 161 for $395
> 
> Yes! I wish there were more colors because I'd buy them all. Now I think it's just hibiscus and black in the 21 size.
> 
> Style 161 for $395.
> Plenty of room in back pocket for phone.  I'll have to get measurements when I get home from work, but it's definitely longer than a dinky by a few inches. Here's a picture I sent SA for size comparison. It's next to saddle 23.


Weird that the style number is only 3 digits!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Weird that the style number is only 3 digits!


I was doing the online chat to see stock levels to decide if I should exchange the damaged clutch or order first and return the original and the rep kept telling me that there should be 5 digits. I finally gave her the order number and she was able to pull it up. The 'Originals' I ordered all just have 3 digits for the style number.  FYI to the authenticators I guess.


----------



## moissydan98

holiday123 said:


> Well I love this. It came in a regular dustbag, but 1941 hangtag. It is pebble glovetanned leather, not smooth. Micro lining. So hard to capture color. A little darker than stock photo.
> Pic for comparison next to saddle 23.



this bag is so cute!!! did you order this from coach through an SA?


----------



## holiday123

daniellainez67 said:


> this bag is so cute!!! did you order this from coach through an SA?


Yes. It's also on Saks site if you prefer them.


----------



## zjones

holiday123 said:


> Yes. It's also on Saks site if you prefer them.



If you have any pics of the bag from the side / what fits, I'd be interested. I almost pulled the trigger today but I'm worried about how narrow it might be.


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> If you have any pics of the bag from the side / what fits, I'd be interested. I almost pulled the trigger today but I'm worried about how narrow it might be.


Sure I'll add some later.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> I was doing the online chat to see stock levels to decide if I should exchange the damaged clutch or order first and return the original and the rep kept telling me that there should be 5 digits. I finally gave her the order number and she was able to pull it up. The 'Originals' I ordered all just have 3 digits for the style number.  FYI to the authenticators I guess.


More style numbers


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> More style numbers


I wonder how big the turnlock lunchbox pouch is.


----------



## zjones

I was looking at that too. Based on the price, it's small. Online chat says it's currently only available in buttercup/brass hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I wonder how big the turnlock lunchbox pouch is.


I bet it’s small.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I bet it’s small.


I do too but I was hoping it wasn't.


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> I wonder how big the turnlock lunchbox pouch is.


I think its supposed to be based on the emmie? I really wish they used the original names on all the bags. The "geometric zip pouch" is a cooper zip.


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> I think its supposed to be based on the emmie? I really wish they used the original names on all the bags. The "geometric zip pouch" is a cooper zip.


I was thinking it is a sidepack.


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> I was thinking it is a sidepack.


I'd be reeeeelly into it if it were large sidepack size.


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> I'd be reeeeelly into it if it were large sidepack size.


Me too! It's possible there is more than one size. There is for the Emery.


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> Me too! It's possible there is more than one size. There is for the Emery.


I'm hoping! Lol.


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> More style numbers





whateve said:


> I was thinking it is a sidepack.



Yes, I thought sidepack, too because it seems like the straps are attached to the back not the sides. Or there was one called the collegiate bag I think? Smaller than city bag (screenshoted from Pinterest). The front of it looks like this one to me: 




Do you think they will make any of the larger bags? Like pony express or hippie? 

I love that they are reissuing the vintage designs in nice colors but so far they are all too small for me :/ 

@whateve - I saw Japan has a version of the Safari bag but it's tiny and dark colors....might be smaller than last remake hard to say. I haven't always found the measurements online to match.


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> Yes, I thought sidepack, too because it seems like the straps are attached to the back not the sides. Or there was one called the collegiate bag I think? Smaller than city bag (screenshoted from Pinterest). The front of it looks like this one to me:
> 
> View attachment 4658197
> 
> 
> Do you think they will make any of the larger bags? Like pony express or hippie?
> 
> I love that they are reissuing the vintage designs in nice colors but so far they are all too small for me :/
> 
> @whateve - I saw Japan has a version of the Safari bag but it's tiny and dark colors....might be smaller than last remake hard to say. I haven't always found the measurements online to match.


I love the collegiate! I've never found one. I could handle that size.
They had a large Safari bag on FOS awhile back but I didn't like the color combinations, and it was too north south.
They remade the mail bag for men last year. 
It sure seems there are too many tiny bags. I thought that trend was ending. I really hope they come out with medium sized versions of at least some of them. A Pony Express remake in a usable size would be wonderful.


----------



## Teagaggle

I know,  I'm a broken record here, but does any of this new "originals" line have something other than gold hardware??


----------



## houseof999

I want buttercup and yolk! Love those colors! Heck I love all the colors. Lol!


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> I love the collegiate! I've never found one. I could handle that size.
> They had a large Safari bag on FOS awhile back but I didn't like the color combinations, and it was too north south.
> They remade the mail bag for men last year.
> It sure seems there are too many tiny bags. I thought that trend was ending. I really hope they come out with medium sized versions of at least some of them. A Pony Express remake in a usable size would be wonderful.



This is the Japan remake. Definitely smaller than the FOS version (I also didn't like those colors personally). It reminds me of the one they did in crossgrain...I think it was called Cady. Definitely wish they would remake them in the original watermelon and teal colors! 

https://japan.coach.com/goods/75954?color=V5BLK&sc_item_find=recent


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I love the collegiate! I've never found one. I could handle that size.
> They had a large Safari bag on FOS awhile back but I didn't like the color combinations, and it was too north south.
> They remade the mail bag for men last year.
> It sure seems there are too many tiny bags. I thought that trend was ending. I really hope they come out with medium sized versions of at least some of them. A Pony Express remake in a usable size would be wonderful.


I’ll take the small ones!!!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I know,  I'm a broken record here, but does any of this new "originals" line have something other than gold hardware??


You know I asked and SA said all brass, but the more she looked the more bags we found so we stopped looking for my wallet's sake.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> I want buttercup and yolk! Love those colors! Heck I love all the colors. Lol!


I do too. I wish I could see these yellows in person because I'm super picky about yellow. One of these has to be perfect. 
I'm guessing the turnlock lunch box may be a little bigger than the green turnlock pouch you ordered because it's $50 more,  but who knows.


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> If you have any pics of the bag from the side / what fits, I'd be interested. I almost pulled the trigger today but I'm worried about how narrow it might be.


Here you go. Phone would go in outer pocket. Can turn wallet vertical for more horizontal space. Seems a nice size to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Here you go. Phone would go in outer pocket. Can turn wallet vertical for more horizontal space. Seems a nice size to me.


So cuuuutteee! Would you say this bag is heavy for its size?


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> What is the item # and price for this please?  Oh size too if you can.  Does your phone fit in that back pocket?


It's about 10 L across the bottom x about 5.75 H x 2 w. Close to tabby 26 length and height


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> So cuuuutteee! Would you say this bag is heavy for its size?


Not a bit. Really light IMHO


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> It's about 10 L across the bottom x about 5.75 H x 2 w. Close to tabby 26 length and height


Oh gosh I think I have to have this.  PCE only though.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Oh gosh I think I have to have this.  PCE only though.
> 
> Thank you!!!!


It'll be a while for that since it's part of the Originals, but you're on a ban for a while anyway... So by the time it discounts you'll be ready!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> You know I asked and SA said all brass, but the more she looked the more bags we found so we stopped looking for my wallet's sake.


You really should work on commission.   ; -)


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> You really should work on commission.   ; -)


You sound like my husband now lol. 
Honestly some of these have minimal hardware if you wanted to get your spray paint back out


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> This is the Japan remake. Definitely smaller than the FOS version (I also didn't like those colors personally). It reminds me of the one they did in crossgrain...I think it was called Cady. Definitely wish they would remake them in the original watermelon and teal colors!
> 
> https://japan.coach.com/goods/75954?color=V5BLK&sc_item_find=recent
> 
> View attachment 4658243


That's pretty cute! I like that they added a zipper. The Cadys had terrible leather and were tiny. I hope these are a little bigger.


----------



## Jans19

holiday123 said:


> Lastly the dome zip in aquarium. Very tight opening. Cool bag but opening will drive me crazy. No outside pocket.


Omg! Love this cutie!!!!! It’s looks so unique


----------



## zjones

holiday123 said:


> Here you go. Phone would go in outer pocket. Can turn wallet vertical for more horizontal space. Seems a nice size to me.



Thank you so much! I'm probably going to try and order today.


----------



## holiday123

Jans19 said:


> Omg! Love this cutie!!!!! It’s looks so unique


It's really nice and the color is so pretty. If the opening were wider or it had an outside pocket it would be a keeper.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Here's 2. Emerald green turnlock shoulder bag. Leather lined and og story patch. 2 different ways to do strap.


All your bags are gorgeous! This one is particularly stunning!   I wonder if it would still be around for pce or if it will even be included. Green bags seem to be selling faster than others.


----------



## holiday123

carterazo said:


> All your bags are gorgeous! This one is particularly stunning!   I wonder if it would still be around for pce or if it will even be included. Green bags seem to be selling faster than others.


I know, this is the best green! Only other item in emerald so far is an even tinier coin case   I really wish this shoulder bag had a crossbody option.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Not sure this helps,  but here you go
> 
> Yes these 2 seem difficult to use. Very nice though and emerald is the best color too



The mod pics are so helpful, thanks!  Could you share what are the dimensions and what fits inside? TIA!


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> I know, this is the best green! Only other item in emerald so far is an even tinier coin case   I really wish this shoulder bag had a crossbody option.


So cute!


----------



## MonsieurMode

holiday123 said:


> Not sure this helps,  but here you go
> 
> Yes these 2 seem difficult to use. Very nice though and emerald is the best color too



What is the style number and color code?


----------



## holiday123

MonsieurMode said:


> What is the style number and color code?


----------



## holiday123

carterazo said:


> The mod pics are so helpful, thanks!  Could you share what are the dimensions and what fits inside? TIA!


It's about 8.5 L at the bottom x 7.5 H x 2.5 W.

These items plus phone fit with room to spare, but it's not big by any means.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> It's about 8.5 L at the bottom x 7.5 H x 2.5 W.
> 
> These items plus phone fit with room to spare, but it's not big by any means.


Thank you!  It's great to be able to see how it would work.  I can't wait to see it irl.  Hopefully my local store will get it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

holiday123 said:


> I know, this is the best green! Only other item in emerald so far is an even tinier coin case   I really wish this shoulder bag had a crossbody option.



Do you know the style number this one? The half moon silhouette is to cute!


----------



## holiday123

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Do you know the style number this one? The half moon silhouette is to cute!


I'll ask. SA was off yesterday when I asked her the price.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

New Coach Outlet buys!!!


----------



## barskin

My newest...
A Top Handle Parker 32 with snakeskin details



And a Laurel Frame bag (from the Outlet Online) in Colorblock with (again) snakeskin (but a ot more of it).


----------



## Ireiki4u

‘My DH tells me not to buy any more bags, since I have a closet full of them. Then I walk into TJMaxx and this beauty is 75% off. Of coarse she came home with me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ireiki4u said:


> ‘My DH tells me not to buy any more bags, since I have a closet full of them. Then I walk into TJMaxx and this beauty is 75% off. Of coarse she came home with me.
> View attachment 4660781


Wow nice! What
A Score!


----------



## Teagaggle

Ireiki4u said:


> ‘My DH tells me not to buy any more bags, since I have a closet full of them. Then I walk into TJMaxx and this beauty is 75% off. Of coarse she came home with me.
> View attachment 4660781


TJMaxx!!??
That is quite the nice score!


----------



## holiday123

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Do you know the style number this one? The half moon silhouette is to cute!


The style number is 305. There are emerald and wildflower.  For now there are 38 emerald and 51 wildflower available. New stuff is shipping to stores 2.20 so probably be on floor a week after.


----------



## Lake Effect

I’m a little late on this . . .


LaVisioneer said:


> Yes, I thought sidepack, too because it seems like the straps are attached to the back not the sides. Or there was one called the collegiate bag I think? Smaller than city bag (screenshoted from Pinterest). The front of it looks like this one to me:
> 
> View attachment 4658197
> 
> 
> Do you think they will make any of the larger bags? Like pony express or hippie?
> 
> I love that they are reissuing the vintage designs in nice colors but so far they are all too small for me :/
> 
> 
> @whateve - I saw Japan has a version of the Safari bag but it's tiny and dark colors....might be smaller than last remake hard to say. I haven't always found the measurements online to match.



As for larger bags, I did see a pic on the Spring 2020 thread that showed a reboot of the vintage Classic Hobo. The vintage version is very big, like the Taft. I’ll be looking out  for the specs on the new ones. I do have a bunch of the small vintage bags I keep as collectibles and take them out on Sunday. I carry a medium to large bag myself. 



holiday123 said:


> Here you go. Phone would go in outer pocket. Can turn wallet vertical for more horizontal space. Seems a nice size to me.





holiday123 said:


> It's about 8.5 L at the bottom x 7.5 H x 2.5 W.
> 
> These items plus phone fit with room to spare, but it's not big by any means.


Thanks for posting your pics up close and personal! While I will not likely be buying the new line, as I have plenty of bags lol, I am fascinated with the Originals, the colors and the updated styles!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

barskin said:


> My newest...
> A Top Handle Parker 32 with snakeskin details
> View attachment 4660573
> 
> 
> And a Laurel Frame bag (from the Outlet Online) in Colorblock with (again) snakeskin (but a ot more of it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660574


Both are beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## tealocean

Ireiki4u said:


> ‘My DH tells me not to buy any more bags, since I have a closet full of them. Then I walk into TJMaxx and this beauty is 75% off. Of coarse she came home with me.
> View attachment 4660781


Wow, TJ Maxx! Great find. I love the flowers and palm trees.


----------



## KEW84

Lee22 said:


> This beauty just arrived from current FOS. Just love the color!! Pictures don’t do this bag justice. Tried to take one picture with flash on to capture the color. Note that it was wrapped but not stuffed but still in excellent condition with dust bag included
> 
> View attachment 4652029
> View attachment 4652027
> View attachment 4652028
> View attachment 4652030


I'm new...what does FOS mean?


----------



## whateve

KEW84 said:


> I'm new...what does FOS mean?


Factory Online Sale. It's a sale on the online Coach factory website. https://www.coachoutlet.com/home?logout=true
You have to sign up to be able to access the sales.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

holiday123 said:


> The style number is 305. There are emerald and wildflower.  For now there are 38 emerald and 51 wildflower available. New stuff is shipping to stores 2.20 so probably be on floor a week after.



Thank you holiday123! 

Great info! I have a small bag in Wildflower so maybe Emerald--it looks cute!


----------



## fayden

I am loving my new duffle 20! Birthday present from my hubby.


----------



## SEWDimples

barskin said:


> My newest...
> A Top Handle Parker 32 with snakeskin details
> View attachment 4660573
> 
> Congrats! Love all the textures. Did the chain strap come with it? Enjoy.
> 
> And a Laurel Frame bag (from the Outlet Online) in Colorblock with (again) snakeskin (but a ot more of it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660574


Love the Laurel Frame bag. I have Oxblood, but want Black and White because of the snake detail. Can you share the style #? TIA.



Ireiki4u said:


> ‘My DH tells me not to buy any more bags, since I have a closet full of them. Then I walk into TJMaxx and this beauty is 75% off. Of coarse she came home with me.
> View attachment 4660781


Wow! What a deal. I'm amazed at the items I've been seeing at TJ Maxx. 

I saw these items a few weeks ago and another person posted pictures of her Chelsea Champlain Tattoo Dreamer.















fayden said:


> I am loving my new duffle 20! Birthday present from my hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660998
> View attachment 4660999


Congrats! Love the color. It looks good on you. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Laurel Frame bag. I have Oxblood, but want Black and White because of the snake detail. Can you share the style #? TIA.
> 
> 
> Wow! What a deal. I'm amazed at the items I've been seeing at TJ Maxx.
> 
> I saw these items a few weeks ago and another person posted pictures of her Chelsea Champlain Tattoo Dreamer.
> 
> View attachment 4661008
> 
> View attachment 4661009
> 
> View attachment 4661010
> 
> View attachment 4661011
> 
> View attachment 4661012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Love the color. It looks good on you. Happy Belated Birthday!


I've never seen that snake Joni clutch.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I've never seen that snake Joni clutch.


Me either, so I was shocked to see it in Marshalls.


----------



## Iamminda

I saw the heather grey border rivet duffle at my TJM for $149.99.  $249.99 at yours?  Interesting, lol.



SEWDimples said:


> Love the Laurel Frame bag. I have Oxblood, but want Black and White because of the snake detail. Can you share the style #? TIA.
> 
> 
> Wow! What a deal. I'm amazed at the items I've been seeing at TJ Maxx.
> 
> I saw these items a few weeks ago and another person posted pictures of her Chelsea Champlain Tattoo Dreamer.
> 
> View attachment 4661008
> 
> View attachment 4661009
> 
> View attachment 4661010
> 
> View attachment 4661011
> 
> View attachment 4661012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Love the color. It looks good on you. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> I saw the heather grey border rivet duffle at my TJM for $149.99.  $249.99 at yours?  Interesting, lol.


Now, that price is a better deal. I thought it was over priced since you could get it at the outlet for much cheaper. I think I paid $108.


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> I've never seen that snake Joni clutch.





SEWDimples said:


> Me either, so I was shocked to see it in Marshalls.



I googled the style number and I see a crimson snakeskin version that comes up on eBay and Carousell (but no green). Both listed within last few days.

Do you think they were international items? Or something more sinister like inauthentic items?

I'm always nervous with places like TJ Max, Nordstrom rack, etc after TPFers seeing weird/fake items in the store.

Some of those items I bet came from unsold outlet inventory. Those clutches were just on FOS.

I have only ever seen 1 Coach bag at Nordstrom rack and marshalls in the last 7 years where I live. It was the Parker tote in black for like $114 at the rack. Almost bought it but it was too heavy for me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fayden said:


> I am loving my new duffle 20! Birthday present from my hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660998
> View attachment 4660999


Fits and looks perfect on you!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Teagaggle said:


> TJMaxx!!??
> That is quite the nice score!


Yes they had a few runway items from Coach. Mostly wallets, the price on this was awesome!


----------



## Wendyann7

fayden said:


> I am loving my new duffle 20! Birthday present from my hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660998
> View attachment 4660999
> 
> 
> I have the larger size. Love the saddle color!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Laurel Frame bag. I have Oxblood, but want Black and White because of the snake detail. Can you share the style #? TIA.
> 
> 
> Wow! What a deal. I'm amazed at the items I've been seeing at TJ Maxx.
> 
> I saw these items a few weeks ago and another person posted pictures of her Chelsea Champlain Tattoo Dreamer.
> 
> View attachment 4661008
> 
> View attachment 4661009
> 
> View attachment 4661010
> 
> View attachment 4661011
> 
> View attachment 4661012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Love the color. It looks good on you. Happy Belated Birthday!


I wish my TJ Maxx got stuff that good. All we get Michael Kors, Michael Kors, and more Michael Kors. I guess I can't complain though. I do live super close to an outlet.


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> I googled the style number and I see a crimson snakeskin version that comes up on eBay and Carousell (but no green). Both listed within last few days.
> 
> Do you think they were international items? Or something more sinister like inauthentic items?
> 
> I'm always nervous with places like TJ Max, Nordstrom rack, etc after TPFers seeing weird/fake items in the store.
> 
> Some of those items I bet came from unsold outlet inventory. Those clutches were just on FOS.
> 
> I have only ever seen 1 Coach bag at Nordstrom rack and marshalls in the last 7 years where I live. It was the Parker tote in black for like $114 at the rack. Almost bought it but it was too heavy for me.


I think they are authentic. Just limited release or overseas exclusives.
You should be nervous with TJ Maxx. They accepted many fake designer bags as returns a few years ago and resold them. I would hope they have better return policies in place now.
I've seen people switch tags on items and then return with the more expensive tag. When it gets relisted, it gets priced according to the more expensive tag.


----------



## carterazo

fayden said:


> I am loving my new duffle 20! Birthday present from my hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660998
> View attachment 4660999


Your DH nailed it. It looks really great on you! Congrats!


----------



## houseof999

fayden said:


> I am loving my new duffle 20! Birthday present from my hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660998
> View attachment 4660999


That bag looks great on you! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Tosa22

Dark cherry Nomad. Got this at the outlets a few weeks ago for 70% off.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tosa22 said:


> Dark cherry Nomad. Got this at the outlets a few weeks ago for 70% off.
> View attachment 4661853


Is this the smaller one with the zip top?


----------



## Tosa22

elvisfan4life said:


> Is this the smaller one with the zip top?


It is the smaller size. I like that it zips so I don't lose anything.


----------



## mommaoosh

I found this cute Kat in taupe glovetanned leather on Farfetch. I looooove it! Their burnished glovetanned leather is amazing.


----------



## JenJBS

Tosa22 said:


> Dark cherry Nomad. Got this at the outlets a few weeks ago for 70% off.
> View attachment 4661853



Lovely color!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Well I love this. It came in a regular dustbag, but 1941 hangtag. It is pebble glovetanned leather, not smooth. Micro lining. So hard to capture color. A little darker than stock photo.
> Pic for comparison next to saddle 23.


Well, darn! Mine is here but the hangtag is missing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mommaoosh said:


> I found this cute Kat in taupe glovetanned leather on Farfetch. I looooove it! Their burnished glovetanned leather is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662088


Beewutiful!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Well, darn! Mine is here but the hangtag is missing!


Oh no! What to do? Call CS and have them send another? Maybe they can overnight it?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Oh no! What to do? Call CS and have them send another? Maybe they can overnight it?


I'm going out of town so I'm going to have to wait until I get back. I sure hope they have another to replace it. It was so completely wrapped up, it must have left the factory without the hangtag. I was ready to move in. I'm so frustrated!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I'm going out of town so I'm going to have to wait until I get back. I sure hope they have another to replace it. It was so completely wrapped up, it must have left the factory without the hangtag. I was ready to move in. I'm so frustrated!


That's so strange. I'm sure they have a good quantity available. Maybe order another, use a fob for now and when the new one arrives take the hangtag and send the bag back?
Do you like it otherwise?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> That's so strange. I'm sure they have a good quantity available. Maybe order another, use a fob for now and when the new one arrives take the hangtag and send the bag back?
> Do you like it otherwise?


I do like it. I didn't think about ordering another one and just switching the hangtags. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that until I knew I was going to get the new one. I was just going to send it back and ask for an exchange. Do you think it is better to just order another? 

It's more purple than I expected but I like the color. The quality is very nice. It's a little small for all my stuff but I can make it work.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I do like it. I didn't think about ordering another one and just switching the hangtags. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that until I knew I was going to get the new one. I was just going to send it back and ask for an exchange. Do you think it is better to just order another?
> 
> It's more purple than I expected but I like the color. The quality is very nice. It's a little small for all my stuff but I can make it work.


I think either way would work, depending on how quickly you want to move in. I texted D to see quantity, but I'm not sure she's still at work. I'll let you know if I hear soon. 
Yes it is small, but I've been on a small bag kick lately. I'm glad you like it colorwise


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> I think either way would work, depending on how quickly you want to move in. I texted D to see quantity, but I'm not sure she's still at work. I'll let you know if I hear soon.
> Yes it is small, but I've been on a small bag kick lately. I'm glad you like it colorwise


She said there are 55 left


----------



## CoachMaven

I don't see this being mentioned and if I missed it, my apologies, when is the next floor set and these new items out for us to see in person?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> She said there are 55 left


I don't know what to do. If I wait until I'm back from my trip, it might be too late.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harmony. Lil outlet find


----------



## elvisfan4life

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Harmony. Lil outlet find


Beautiful colour combo enjoy x


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I don't know what to do. If I wait until I'm back from my trip, it might be too late.


I don't know if 55 is initial quantity with a backorder date for more or if that is it. Since these haven't been on the website yet I'd guess more are coming... but you never know with Coach.
I'd probably order another, but I'm impatient lol


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I don't know if 55 is initial quantity with a backorder date for more or if that is it. Since these haven't been on the website yet I'd guess more are coming... but you never know with Coach.
> I'd probably order another, but I'm impatient lol


I might order another tomorrow and hope they don't ship too quickly.


----------



## lizziejean3

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Harmony. Lil outlet find


Stunning!


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I might order another tomorrow and hope they don't ship too quickly.


Can you have UPS hold it for you or a nearby UPS Store until you get back?  I'm not sure how many days they hold.  I was out of town when a FedEx item was going to be delivered and was able to have it redirected to a location near my house and I picked up when I got back.  So hard to time some of these things!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Can you have UPS hold it for you or a nearby UPS Store until you get back?  I'm not sure how many days they hold.  I was out of town when a FedEx item was going to be delivered and was able to have it redirected to a location near my house and I picked up when I got back.  So hard to time some of these things!


That's a good idea. I'll have to check into it.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> That's a good idea. I'll have to check into it.


Do you have a Coach store nearby? You could order at the store and have it shipped there. Then you won't have to worry about not being home to get it.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Do you have a Coach store nearby? You could order at the store and have it shipped there. Then you won't have to worry about not being home to get it.


I thought of that. I don't have a Coach store nearby except for an outlet. The store in Las Vegas where I'm going to be couldn't order the bag for me. They said they couldn't find it in the system. I don't think I want to pick it up there anyway because then I'll have to carry it with me on our travels and worry about it getting stolen or damaged before I could get home to send it back.

I'm leaning towards ordering it as soon as we get back.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I thought of that. I don't have a Coach store nearby except for an outlet. The store in Las Vegas where I'm going to be couldn't order the bag for me. They said they couldn't find it in the system. I don't think I want to pick it up there anyway because then I'll have to carry it with me on our travels and worry about it getting stolen or damaged before I could get home to send it back.
> 
> I'm leaning towards ordering it as soon as we get back.


I believe they have to look in the found system or they won't be able to pull it up.
The Coach at the forum shops (by casino entrance) is awesome. Their Craftsman is super helpful and accommodating and SA Laurie kept bringing the new floorset items out from the back for me to see. She's the one who sent me perfume for Christmas and texts me different bags they've customized. 
I'd definitely recommend them... they happily did 5 skyline hangtags for me. I ended up with those and a bag, which I had them ship to my house so I didn't have to worry about packing in my suitcase. Definitely going to have them customize something while I'm there next.


----------



## ditzydi

Got my Aurora Cassie.  Perfect for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I believe they have to look in the found system or they won't be able to pull it up.
> The Coach at the forum shops (by casino entrance) is awesome. Their Craftsman is super helpful and accommodating and SA Laurie kept bringing the new floorset items out from the back for me to see. She's the one who sent me perfume for Christmas and texts me different bags they've customized.
> I'd definitely recommend them... they happily did 5 skyline hangtags for me. I ended up with those and a bag, which I had them ship to my house so I didn't have to worry about packing in my suitcase. Definitely going to have them customize something while I'm there next.


They are awesome. They customized a strap on an older bag although I don't think they are supposed to do it. I also bought a bunch of skyline tags there. They've had someone run to the other store to get something for me to look at.

That is the store I originally called to order but they couldn't do it.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> They are awesome. They customized a strap on an older bag although I don't think they are supposed to do it. I also bought a bunch of skyline tags there. They've had someone run to the other store to get something for me to look at.
> 
> That is the store I originally called to order but they couldn't do it.


That's great they sent someone to the other store for you. To be honest I always always always get lost in Caesars so that's good to know they'll go for me. 
I think it's either found or backorder system they have to look in vs the regular way of ringing. I watched my local SA do it once. She did it at the register, but had to log into a whole different site it seemed. I also experienced the same through CS one time when I ordered the Willis 18. The rep could not find it, but when I told her the chat person just told me they had x, y, z colors she asked to put me on hold while she looked in a different system. There she found all the colors that weren't out yet.


----------



## Goofydes

Found this on Poshmark at 4am when I couldn't get back to sleep with an accepted offer of $100. I was excited/dreading it's arrival because some people's interpretation of "excellent used condition" is skewed. Got it today and the thing looks almost brand new! I am flabbergasted of how gorgeous it is and how much I paid for it.


----------



## Ireiki4u

New to me, vintage saddle bag. She’s gorgeous!


----------



## holiday123

Half moon coin case in emerald. Strap is detachable, but super long. Also has wrist strap. In front of 1941 clutch for size comparison.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Half moon coin case in emerald. Strap is detachable, but super long. Also has wrist strap. In front of 1941 clutch for size comparison.


Cute! Love this color! Are you wearing the strap on the shortest or longest length? Can you r phone fit in This bag?


----------



## iuvcoach

Rambler 16 is a super cute crossbody. iPhone XS will fit inside with case on.


----------



## Teagaggle

iuvcoach said:


> Rambler 16 is a super cute crossbody. iPhone XS will fit inside with case on.


I really like this. I wish it was available in other colors with dark or silver hardware.
Enjoy!


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Love this color! Are you wearing the strap on the shortest or longest length? Can you r phone fit in This bag?


I didn't take the strap out of the wrapping, but I'm 99% sure it's like your green one that you are supposed to knot to length.
Phone cannot fit, I can barely fit a CC and opening is tight. It is truly meant to be a coin case or case for earbuds, etc. Sooo tiny! I think I'm trading it and the wildflower one that comes tomorrow for something a bit bigger.


----------



## zjones

Ordered the Emery 21 in hibiscus and had it customized and picked up the Dream it Real T-shirt (I got a small but it looks HUGE, so may need to exchange).


----------



## iuvcoach

Teagaggle said:


> I really like this. I wish it was available in other colors with dark or silver hardware.
> Enjoy!



It’s a super cute crossbody. They need to make one the solid color as flap with silver hardware.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Half moon coin case in emerald. Strap is detachable, but super long. Also has wrist strap. In front of 1941 clutch for size comparison.


Oh good grief is that strap long!  It's cute though.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> Oh good grief is that strap long!  It's cute though.


It looks like it's detachable though so that's good!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Half moon coin case in emerald. Strap is detachable, but super long. Also has wrist strap. In front of 1941 clutch for size comparison.


It looks like a cute shark with its mouth open! It's so tiny. I wonder if it would look weird hanging on another bag.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> That's great they sent someone to the other store for you. To be honest I always always always get lost in Caesars so that's good to know they'll go for me.
> I think it's either found or backorder system they have to look in vs the regular way of ringing. I watched my local SA do it once. She did it at the register, but had to log into a whole different site it seemed. I also experienced the same through CS one time when I ordered the Willis 18. The rep could not find it, but when I told her the chat person just told me they had x, y, z colors she asked to put me on hold while she looked in a different system. There she found all the colors that weren't out yet.


The SA for the Emery reached out to me. I'm going to call her when I'm nearly done with my vacation so she can order it then. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> Rambler 16 is a super cute crossbody. iPhone XS will fit inside with case on.


Ooo I love this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> I didn't take the strap out of the wrapping, but I'm 99% sure it's like your green one that you are supposed to knot to length.
> Phone cannot fit, I can barely fit a CC and opening is tight. It is truly meant to be a coin case or case for earbuds, etc. Sooo tiny! I think I'm trading it and the wildflower one that comes tomorrow for something a bit bigger.


Oh okay. Thanks for the info!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> It looks like a cute shark with its mouth open! It's so tiny. I wonder if it would look weird hanging on another bag.


It might look kind of cute. I guess it depends on how you hang it. I could look at it as a bag charm vs a coin case. That completely changes my opinion of it.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> It might look kind of cute. I guess it depends on how you hang it. I could look at it as a bag charm vs a coin case. That completely changes my opinion of it.


What color is wildflower?


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> What color is wildflower?


I'll post a picture when I get home because I'm terrible at colors, but similar to hibiscus.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> I'll post a picture when I get home because I'm terrible at colors, but similar to hibiscus.


Looks like hibiscus.
I think I want to keep one, emerald or wildflower?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Looks like hibiscus.
> I think I want to keep one, emerald or wildflower?


Emerald!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Emerald!


It is a really great green and I love my greens!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Looks like hibiscus.
> I think I want to keep one, emerald or wildflower?


Wow they are both beautiful colors!  It would be a hard decision.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rouge 36. Stamped MTO


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> Looks like hibiscus.
> I think I want to keep one, emerald or wildflower?


That green!! I think I need this bag.


----------



## tangleddaenerys

My first cassie, got it at 50% off in my favorite color.. almost didn’t buy it thinking this colorblock is permanent.. glad i didn't wait..


----------



## inkfade

My first RTW pieces!!!!! I got both in XL tho normally in women's I wear XXL, since men's is usually a little bigger than women's sizes. I am also currently in the process (successfully!) of losing weight so they will fit a bit better very soon. Trying to cull my wardrobe and replace "fast fashion" pieces with good quality pieces. These two tops will replace perhaps three or four pieces in my closet currently.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rouge 36. Stamped MTO


Beautiful color combination!


----------



## zjones

iuvcoach said:


> Rambler 16 is a super cute crossbody. iPhone XS will fit inside with case on.



I was looking at the ginger/taupe/elm version of this bag but I am terrified it's going to be WAY too small. Problem is, the larger one's only coming in solid colors right now and I like the colorblock versions! If you could do a "what fits in my bag" pic of this sometime, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Harmony. Lil outlet find


Harmony is a great bag and love the color combo. 



ditzydi said:


> Got my Aurora Cassie.  Perfect for Valentine’s Day.


Congrats! Nice color.



Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, vintage saddle bag. She’s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4664146


Congats! Yes, she is. Love the vintage color and leather. Enjoy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rouge 36. Stamped MTO


Congrats! This is a major score. It is Rogue 36, plus it had Ostrich details. Enjoy.


----------



## holiday123

Outlets are having the 70% off deletes. Wallets are 70/20 and then with the email coupon an extra 20% entire order. I got all this for less than the tiny Originals turnlock shoulder bag. Makes me definitely think twice before paying full price again.


----------



## inkfade

Coach Nomad crossbody in flax! I didn't even know they made this style in this color. I wonder where it was sold, because I have never seen it on the Coach website. Came still wrapped completely with dustbag and foam and paper inserts, so that was nice. Anyway, went ahead and cut off the shoulder strap and replaced the crossbody strap with my MJ warning strap. Never thought I'd be into yellow, but here we are. Can't wait til she gets a bit slouchier and develops a little pudge at the bottom like my others.




With flash



My Nomad family 



Next to dark denim


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Outlets are having the 70% off deletes. Wallets are 70/20 and then with the email coupon an extra 20% entire order. I got all this for less than the tiny Originals turnlock shoulder bag. Makes me definitely think twice before paying full price again.


Wallet twins


----------



## IntheOcean

holiday123 said:


> Outlets are having the 70% off deletes. Wallets are 70/20 and then with the email coupon an extra 20% entire order. I got all this for less than the tiny Originals turnlock shoulder bag. Makes me definitely think twice before paying full price again.


Quite a shopping spree! Love the gradient wallets.


----------



## FloraDB

holiday123 said:


> It's style 161 for $395
> 
> Yes! I wish there were more colors because I'd buy them all. Now I think it's just hibiscus and black in the 21 size.
> 
> Style 161 for $395.
> Plenty of room in back pocket for phone.  I'll have to get measurements when I get home from work, but it's definitely longer than a dinky by a few inches. Here's a picture I sent SA for size comparison. It's next to saddle 23.


Oh my! I can’t buy any more bags for a while but this one caught my eye when I saw the runway show a few days ago (in yellow) and now that I see it in your photos... I hope this design won’t sell out before it hits the sales floor.


----------



## FloraDB

zjones said:


> I was looking at that too. Based on the price, it's small. Online chat says it's currently only available in buttercup/brass hardware.


Same here. The yellow color is gorgeous!


----------



## FloraDB

houseof999 said:


> I want buttercup and yolk! Love those colors! Heck I love all the colors. Lol!


Lol yes!!! Yellow is my favorite color and I’m just besides myself right now trying to talk myself out of ordering them.


----------



## FloraDB

LaVisioneer said:


> Yes, I thought sidepack, too because it seems like the straps are attached to the back not the sides. Or there was one called the collegiate bag I think? Smaller than city bag (screenshoted from Pinterest). The front of it looks like this one to me:
> 
> View attachment 4658197
> 
> 
> Do you think they will make any of the larger bags? Like pony express or hippie?
> 
> I love that they are reissuing the vintage designs in nice colors but so far they are all too small for me :/
> 
> @whateve - I saw Japan has a version of the Safari bag but it's tiny and dark colors....might be smaller than last remake hard to say. I haven't always found the measurements online to match.


Oh, if the Buttercup Turnlock Lumchbox is the size of the Collegiate I’m buying! Or, actually trying that much harder not to buy. Lol. 8 1/2 is a great size for a small crossbody because it fits a phone.


----------



## FloraDB

whateve said:


> I love the collegiate! I've never found one. I could handle that size.
> They had a large Safari bag on FOS awhile back but I didn't like the color combinations, and it was too north south.
> They remade the mail bag for men last year.
> It sure seems there are too many tiny bags. I thought that trend was ending. I really hope they come out with medium sized versions of at least some of them. A Pony Express remake in a usable size would be wonderful.


I agree on the small bag releases. I was thinking. The same thing, are they coming out with bigger bags this year? I know they have the  usual classics out but I’d like something from their special releases/collabs my perfect size is  up to 10x10 because I’m only 5’2” and I don’t see anything that I really like right now.


----------



## holiday123

zjones said:


> I was looking at the ginger/taupe/elm version of this bag but I am terrified it's going to be WAY too small. Problem is, the larger one's only coming in solid colors right now and I like the colorblock versions! If you could do a "what fits in my bag" pic of this sometime, I'd appreciate it.


I ordered and cancelled the elm version because I wanted to see the saddle/pine, but now that they are all up on the website I don't really care for it. It's the same pine/aurora from cassie 19. I do like the blue trim, I hope they do a bag in that bright blue!


----------



## couchette

I bought this Chelsea Tattoo Dreamer at the Outlet yesterday. Marked down to $208 and with my email coupon I got another 20% off


----------



## KEW84

couchette said:


> I bought this Chelsea Tattoo Dreamer at the Outlet yesterday. Marked down to $208 and with my email coupon I got another 20% off


Omg that is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Mistyfang

couchette said:


> I bought this Chelsea Tattoo Dreamer at the Outlet yesterday. Marked down to $208 and with my email coupon I got another 20% off


Congrats!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Outlet score from today!


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Outlet score from today!
> View attachment 4668229
> View attachment 4668230


OMG...  I hate not being near an outlet.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> OMG...  I hate not being near an outlet.


I'm sorry! This particular Outlet literally has nothing typically. The Rogue was a return, although I'm not sure why because it's in perfect condition, otherwise they wouldn't have had it. The scarves, particularly the black one, had been on my list for a long time and I missed out, or they never just showed up, on sale at coach retail.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> I'm sorry! This particular Outlet literally has nothing typically. The Rogue was a return, although I'm not sure why because it's in perfect condition, otherwise they wouldn't have had it. The scarves, particularly the black one, had been on my list for a long time and I missed out, or they never just showed up, on sale at coach retail.


Oh I am just sulking for myself.  I love it and you know who wants it when you tire of it!  LOL.  Congrats on your score!


----------



## Alexa5

redwood66 said:


> OMG...  I hate not being near an outlet.


Well if it makes you feel better, many of the outlets typically have a very small display of deletes so it doesn’t help to be close to one sometimes .  Mine isn’t close, but the times I have gone there, they have very little.  It seems there are certain outlets with more of those items.


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> OMG...  I hate not being near an outlet.


Don't worry. I went to three outlets this weekend, and none of them had more than 3 FP bags - none of which I was interested in. Very disappointing.


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Outlet score from today!
> View attachment 4668229
> View attachment 4668230


That is a beautiful Rogue! I don't remember ever seeing it before. Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Outlet score from today!
> View attachment 4668229
> View attachment 4668230


twins on the snakeskin! great score!


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> Well if it makes you feel better, many of the outlets typically have a very small display of deletes so it doesn’t help to be close to one sometimes .  Mine isn’t close, but the times I have gone there, they have very little.  It seems there are certain outlets with more of those items.


So true. Mine used to have a ton of deletes, but lately just a few items out. The 2 Charlies I purchased Saturday the SA said she just put out. The other bags left were just on 2 shelves and were the nomad, dreamer, drew and rogues that have been there forever. Whenever I go to Tampa it's even less selection.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> Well if it makes you feel better, many of the outlets typically have a very small display of deletes so it doesn’t help to be close to one sometimes .  Mine isn’t close, but the times I have gone there, they have very little.  It seems there are certain outlets with more of those items.


Same here. I live 30 min away from an outlet but it's tier 2 and they barely ever have anything. Recently they renovated the store and merged men's store but their selections still suck. I asked about the deletes and they say they get maybe one box and they immediately sell out. 
This is all they had at my outlet last time I went.


----------



## SEWDimples

couchette said:


> I bought this Chelsea Tattoo Dreamer at the Outlet yesterday. Marked down to $208 and with my email coupon I got another 20% off


Congrats! This is a nice find. Enjoy.



Teagaggle said:


> Outlet score from today!
> View attachment 4668229
> View attachment 4668230


Congrats! This Rogue 25 is so unique.  I wish I was able to add to my collection. Also, love the scarfs. I need to find those at my outlet. Enjoy.


----------



## reginatina

Teagaggle said:


> Outlet score from today!
> View attachment 4668229
> View attachment 4668230



WOW!  That Rogue is gorgeous.  Awesome find.


----------



## IntheOcean

couchette said:


> I bought this Chelsea Tattoo Dreamer at the Outlet yesterday. Marked down to $208 and with my email coupon I got another 20% off


Wow! Love the embroidery. An eye-catcher of the bag. 



Teagaggle said:


> Outlet score from today!
> View attachment 4668229
> View attachment 4668230


What a pretty Rogue!  Congrats on finding this beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mini but but mini. Finally got one. Sooo darn pretty. 70% and I am over the moon


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mini but but mini. Finally got one. Sooo darn pretty. 70% and I am over the moon



Congrats! You finally got one. It is so gorgeous.


----------



## mommaoosh

Coach camera bag I found on Farfetch. I love this patch logo. Not really a fan of the signature fabric but it doesn't bother me on this bag. The top and patch are suede, the bottom is some kind of crackly leather (does that makes sense?). It even came with two straps.


----------



## Teagaggle

mommaoosh said:


> Coach camera bag I found on Farfetch. I love this patch logo. Not really a fan of the signature fabric but it doesn't bother me on this bag. The top and patch are suede, the bottom is some kind of crackly leather (does that makes sense?). It even came with two straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669702


Cool! The "crackly" leather might be buffalo. It has a very big grain.


----------



## mommaoosh

Teagaggle said:


> Cool! The "crackly" leather might be buffalo. It has a very big grain.



Here's a pic. The quilted leather on the new Hutton reminds me of this. It's smooth but wrinkly.


----------



## Teagaggle

mommaoosh said:


> Here's a pic. The quilted leather on the new Hutton reminds me of this. It's smooth but wrinkly.
> 
> View attachment 4669710


Nope. Maybe I'm wrong. Cool though! I like it!


----------



## mommaoosh

Teagaggle said:


> Nope. Maybe I'm wrong. Cool though! I like it!


Thank you!


----------



## blackbutterfly

Bought a couple small items this month...


----------



## mommaoosh

My turnlock curved top handle came today. It's so cute and tiny! I wasn't a fan of these little bags at first but they've really grown in me. I kinda want the yellow one too know. It's kind of an olive brown color (sorry for the crap lighting). I'm a fan of neutrals so it's perfect for me. Next to the willis 18 for comparison.


----------



## valv54

mommaoosh said:


> My turnlock curved top handle came today. It's so cute and tiny! I wasn't a fan of these little bags at first but they've really grown in me. I kinda want the yellow one too know. It's kind of an olive brown color (sorry for the crap lighting). I'm a fan of neutrals so it's perfect for me. Next to the willis 18 for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670677


I ordered the yellow one. It's coming tomorrow, I'm thinking its gonna go back due to I have a vintage coach regina in yellow that is very similar.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

After searching the outlets for months it paid off. Straight FIRE


----------



## mommaoosh

I took it outside for a quick pic. Neighbors think in nuts, I'm sure. Color is faded hickory.


----------



## valv54

mommaoosh said:


> I took it outside for a quick pic. Neighbors think in nuts, I'm sure. Color is faded hickory.
> 
> View attachment 4670694


Does it fit alot?


----------



## holiday123

mommaoosh said:


> My turnlock curved top handle came today. It's so cute and tiny! I wasn't a fan of these little bags at first but they've really grown in me. I kinda want the yellow one too know. It's kind of an olive brown color (sorry for the crap lighting). I'm a fan of neutrals so it's perfect for me. Next to the willis 18 for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670677


Is it as long as the Willis? Hoping I can fit my phone in there horizontally.


----------



## mommaoosh

valv54 said:


> Does it fit alot?


It does for me. It holds so much more than the Willis 18. I can’t fit a corner zip wristlet in the Willis 18. I can in here. Standing up, but it just fits. And my iPhone X (took the pic with it so it’s not in there), card case, keys, gum and pig coin case. Plus room to spare. I really like it!


----------



## mommaoosh

holiday123 said:


> Is it as long as the Willis? Hoping I can fit my phone in there horizontally.



I can fit my iPhone X in horizontally. Here's some more pics with the Willis 18 for reference.


----------



## mommaoosh

It has a card slot on the inside. A little zip pocket too. I've never seen this kind of pull on their pockets. It's different. There's a slip pocket on the the front and back too. And cute grommets on the strap.


----------



## LaVisioneer

mommaoosh said:


> View attachment 4670727
> View attachment 4670728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a card slot on the inside. A little zip pocket too. I've never seen this kind of pull on their pockets. It's different. There's a slip pocket on the the front and back too. And cute grommets on the strap.



The pull is similar to the vintage pulls. The inner zip pocket on my Regina has the just the circular part for a zipper pull. 

This bag almost looks vintage! I love that they are rereleasing some of the designs with no cloth lining either.


----------



## valv54

mommaoosh said:


> It does for me. It holds so much more than the Willis 18. I can’t fit a corner zip wristlet in the Willis 18. I can in here. Standing up, but it just fits. And my iPhone X (took the pic with it so it’s not in there), card case, keys, gum and pig coin case. Plus room to spare. I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670709


Yaaaasssss!! Good to know! Humm I may have to keep it...we'll see!


----------



## viclou67

I picked up this beauty today. I love this color!


----------



## holiday123

mommaoosh said:


> View attachment 4670727
> View attachment 4670728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a card slot on the inside. A little zip pocket too. I've never seen this kind of pull on their pockets. It's different. There's a slip pocket on the the front and back too. And cute grommets on the strap.


thank you! mine is about the size of Iphone plus. I really hope it fits in there because it is super cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

mommaoosh said:


> My turnlock curved top handle came today. It's so cute and tiny! I wasn't a fan of these little bags at first but they've really grown in me. I kinda want the yellow one too know. It's kind of an olive brown color (sorry for the crap lighting). I'm a fan of neutrals so it's perfect for me. Next to the willis 18 for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670677


Cute. These little bags are really nice looking. Enjoy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> After searching the outlets for months it paid off. Straight FIRE


Congrats! You did it. Glad you finally found these two. Olive and snake are a great combo. Enjoy them. 



mommaoosh said:


> I took it outside for a quick pic. Neighbors think in nuts, I'm sure. Color is faded hickory.
> 
> View attachment 4670694


So cute. Different and unique color. Enjoy.



viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4670739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this beauty today. I love this color!


Very nice. Enjoy.


----------



## CoachMaven

@mommaoosh thank you for posting those in depth photos of the turnlock bag. I have been contemplating the faded hickory color as I think I'd get more use out of it vs. the buttercup- it looks so bright! I am glad to hear it holds more than it looks. Now I need to make a decision...

If anyone gets the regular sized Emery, please post a mod shot! That one is also one I am considering but concerned it will be too big and look funny crossbody style


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> After searching the outlets for months it paid off. Straight FIRE


Congrats!  I asked about a Troupe at the outlet this weekend, and was told they could not order a fp bag for me.  I was not what I asked, but anyway... I'll keep trying.


----------



## Alana C

My most recent Rogue purchases:
1. Heather grey Suede Rogue 31 from the outlet
2. Black/cream Snakeskin Rogue 25 from the FOS
3. Orange Floral Bow Print Rogue 25 from Ebay via a friend in Japan
4. Oxblood Rogue 31 with Prairie Rivets (2016 version with gold pyramids)


----------



## mommaoosh

Alana C said:


> My most recent Rogue purchases:
> 1. Heather grey Suede Rogue 31 from the outlet
> 2. Black/cream Snakeskin Rogue 25 from the FOS
> 3. Orange Floral Bow Print Rogue 25 from Ebay via a friend in Japan
> 4. Oxblood Rogue 31 with Prairie Rivets (2016 version with gold pyramids)



Hope I don't sound crazy but I totally recognized your bed set and was like, that's Alana from YouTube!  I watch all your videos. Love your reviews!! I live over an hour from the nearest store so it's nice to see them in a store vs on a website. So thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Congrats!  I asked about a Troupe at the outlet this weekend, and was told they could not order a fp bag for me.  I was not what I asked, but anyway... I'll keep trying.


These ppl need to learn how to do their job


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alana C said:


> My most recent Rogue purchases:
> 1. Heather grey Suede Rogue 31 from the outlet
> 2. Black/cream Snakeskin Rogue 25 from the FOS
> 3. Orange Floral Bow Print Rogue 25 from Ebay via a friend in Japan
> 4. Oxblood Rogue 31 with Prairie Rivets (2016 version with gold pyramids)


You over here to. Never would have thought that. Love the goodies


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Congrats!  I asked about a Troupe at the outlet this weekend, and was told they could not order a fp bag for me.  I was not what I asked, but anyway... I'll keep trying.


You should have asked them how did the fp bags in ya store get here.


carterazo said:


> Congrats!  I asked about a Troupe at the outlet this weekend, and was told they could not order a fp bag for me.  I was not what I asked, but anyway... I'll keep trying.


----------



## IntheOcean

Alana C said:


> My most recent Rogue purchases:
> 1. Heather grey Suede Rogue 31 from the outlet
> 2. Black/cream Snakeskin Rogue 25 from the FOS
> 3. Orange Floral Bow Print Rogue 25 from Ebay via a friend in Japan
> 4. Oxblood Rogue 31 with Prairie Rivets (2016 version with gold pyramids)


OH boy.  I'm becoming slightly obsessed with Rogues. All those four are amazing, but the grey suede one, especially with the straps and the tag and all that, is just to die for!


----------



## Teagaggle

Small reveal...charm from recent FOS...


----------



## Nancy in VA

mommaoosh said:


> View attachment 4670727
> View attachment 4670728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a card slot on the inside. A little zip pocket too. I've never seen this kind of pull on their pockets. It's different. There's a slip pocket on the the front and back too. And cute grommets on the strap.


Some of the originals had pull chains like that


----------



## mommaoosh

Nancy in VA said:


> Some of the originals had pull chains like that


I'm starting to think I need to look at some vintage pieces! I love these coach originals.


----------



## Alana C

mommaoosh said:


> Hope I don't sound crazy but I totally recognized your bed set and was like, that's Alana from YouTube!  I watch all your videos. Love your reviews!! I live over an hour from the nearest store so it's nice to see them in a store vs on a website. So thank you!!


Haha thanks so much for supporting my channel! I'm glad if any of my little videos help in any way.


----------



## Alana C

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You over here to. Never would have thought that. Love the goodies


Hey, lady! Yes, ma'am, I've been in TPF for a couple of years, but haven't posted or commented much at all.


----------



## Alana C

IntheOcean said:


> OH boy.  I'm becoming slightly obsessed with Rogues. All those four are amazing, but the grey suede one, especially with the straps and the tag and all that, is just to die for!


The Rogue is AMAZING, isn't it! My favorite style of all time. And I agree, the grey suede 31 is insanely nice. The oxblood/bordeaux straps, tags and feather charm take it to another whole level.


----------



## carterazo

Alana C said:


> My most recent Rogue purchases:
> 1. Heather grey Suede Rogue 31 from the outlet
> 2. Black/cream Snakeskin Rogue 25 from the FOS
> 3. Orange Floral Bow Print Rogue 25 from Ebay via a friend in Japan
> 4. Oxblood Rogue 31 with Prairie Rivets (2016 version with gold pyramids)


Wow, amazing haul!! I didn't even see the snakeskin one on fos. Fabulous finds. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You should have asked them how did the fp bags in ya store get here.



I was too annoyed by the two women (SA & manager?) whispering on the side before giving me that answer. I figured they were not the helpful kind. I'll go to my regular stop in a few days. They know their stuff.


----------



## Teagaggle

Turnlock crossbody in dark cypress.
Put my holographic soft slim wallet by it for size comparison.


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Turnlock crossbody in dark cypress.
> Put my holographic soft slim wallet by it for size comparison.
> View attachment 4671549


Small but lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## Teagaggle

From colorblock blue to all black. Super happy with the way this turned out!


----------



## inkfade

Teagaggle said:


> Turnlock crossbody in dark cypress.
> Put my holographic soft slim wallet by it for size comparison.
> View attachment 4671549



I LOVE the look of this bag, but the strap is too short for me to wear crossbody.


----------



## Teagaggle

inkfade said:


> I LOVE the look of this bag, but the strap is too short for me to wear crossbody.


Have you tried in person? I'm 5' 7" & 135lbs and I found it good, but I didn't play with the adjustments much because I generally don't wear it crossbody.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

He hawt


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> He hawt


Yes, love the color.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Willis 18 in heather grey


----------



## inkfade

Teagaggle said:


> Have you tried in person? I'm 5' 7" & 135lbs and I found it good, but I didn't play with the adjustments much because I generally don't wear it crossbody.



I haven't, but I wear bags with 27-28" strap drops so typically every Coach bag ever has too short a strap for me haha. I have to buy long replacement straps. But looking at the pics you posted this bag just might work for me.


----------



## Katinahat

Not a bag but chose a horrible winter day to start dreaming of the summer and picked up this sunglasses case today. Here with my large cats eye Tiffany Victoria sunglasses which easily fit inside.


----------



## zinacef

Addicted to bags said:


> Willis 18 in heather grey
> 
> View attachment 4671882


This mod shot just convince me to get this, I’ve been on this since it came out, between the green and gray , I think green is sold out but I’m loving grays so so much,  thank you  you always have great mod shots and of course, 30 thou steps that I’m trying to do.


----------



## Addicted to bags

zinacef said:


> This mod shot just convince me to get this, I’ve been on this since it came out, between the green and gray , I think green is sold out but I’m loving grays so so much,  thank you  you always have great mod shots and of course, 30 thou steps that I’m trying to do.


Thank you  and I think you'll be super happy with the heather grey. It's so versatile


----------



## whateve

Emery 21 in hibiscus.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you  and I think you'll be super happy with the heather grey. It's so versatile



And with spring/summer coming, grey is the prefect neutral!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.



That color...  Stunning! So pretty!


----------



## Jans19

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.


So pretty! How do you like the size? I have been going back and forth between the 21 and regular size emery.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.


I really love this colour, and with the purse charm it’s perfect!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.


I'll be bag twins with you next week! I can't wait, it looks gorgeous whateve.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.


That colour is totally amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miats

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.


Would you be able to post what fits inside. 
It looks really pretty, enjoy


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> That color...  Stunning! So pretty!


Thank you!


Jans19 said:


> So pretty! How do you like the size? I have been going back and forth between the 21 and regular size emery.


I also wasn't sure about the size but I prefer my crossbody bags to be small. I think it is probably cuter in the smaller size. It is just a little bit tiny but I can make it work. It is structured so even when I cram all my stuff in, it doesn't look misshapen.


musiclover said:


> I really love this colour, and with the purse charm it’s perfect!


Thank you!


Addicted to bags said:


> I'll be bag twins with you next week! I can't wait, it looks gorgeous whateve.


I'm honored to be twins with you! You have so many amazing bags!


Katinahat said:


> That colour is totally amazing! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


Miats said:


> Would you be able to post what fits inside.
> It looks really pretty, enjoy


That's a good idea! 
I've got my coin case, card case, small wallet, Brighton everything box, lip balm, and keys. My sunglasses fit on top just barely. My phone is usually in there too. I haven't wanted to use the outside pocket for my phone yet because I don't want to stretch it out but it fits.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.


Congrats @whateve! The color is amazing, plus it looks good with your bag charm. Perfect!


----------



## FloraDB

carterazo said:


> I was too annoyed by the two women (SA & manager?) whispering on the side before giving me that answer. I figured they were not the helpful kind. I'll go to my regular stop in a few days. They know their stuff.


lol my Rehoboth DE outlet is just like that. And I am glutton for punishment so every time I am down that way I keep coming in and trying to do a found order, with the same outcome. smh. You are not alone. It's frustrating though, I agree.


----------



## FloraDB

Teagaggle said:


> From colorblock blue to all black. Super happy with the way this turned out!
> View attachment 4671683


You seriously did amazing. Nobody could ever tell it was dyed! I love it.


----------



## redwood66

My pinks came today along with the gift with purchase little card cases - so cute.  Now I have to decide which one.  The Emery 21 is out because the strap drop is not long enough for me but I love the other two.  Leaning toward the rambler though for the color.  I got the last in stock KF scarf too.


----------



## Teagaggle

FloraDB said:


> You seriously did amazing. Nobody could ever tell it was dyed! I love it.


Thank you so much! It needs a bit of touch up but overall I'm quite pleased!


----------



## houseof999

FloraDB said:


> lol my Rehoboth DE outlet is just like that. And I am glutton for punishment so every time I am down that way I keep coming in and trying to do a found order, with the same outcome. smh. You are not alone. It's frustrating though, I agree.


Oh I stopped at that outlet to shop while on vacation there last summer. Yeah they didn't have much! I was so excited about tax free shopping except they didn't have anything good to buy.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I also wasn't sure about the size but I prefer my crossbody bags to be small. I think it is probably cuter in the smaller size. It is just a little bit tiny but I can make it work. It is structured so even when I cram all my stuff in, it doesn't look misshapen.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm honored to be twins with you! You have so many amazing bags!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> That's a good idea!
> I've got my coin case, card case, small wallet, Brighton everything box, lip balm, and keys. My sunglasses fit on top just barely. My phone is usually in there too. I haven't wanted to use the outside pocket for my phone yet because I don't want to stretch it out but it fits.


I love the array of colours!  So pretty and fresh like spring!


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> Oh I stopped at that outlet to shop while on vacation there last summer. Yeah they didn't have much! I was so excited about tax free shopping except they didn't have anything good to buy.


I've been to the Rehoboth outlet a number of times myself. My family has a beach house in Ocean City, MD, so when I get back east, we try to go there and of course we have to stop at the outlets! You are correct, they never seem to have anything good.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.


That’s a lovely little bag.


----------



## LaVisioneer

redwood66 said:


> My pinks came today along with the gift with purchase little card cases - so cute.  Now I have to decide which one.  The Emery 21 is out because the strap drop is not long enough for me but I love the other two.  Leaning toward the rambler though for the color.  I got the last in stock KF scarf too.
> 
> View attachment 4674169



 So pretty! Would love to know what fits in the rambler and the other turnlock bag. Are they the same color? They look slightly different in the photo. I might have to check these out just because they are so pink and lovely, but I'm guessing neither will fit a 500ml/16 oz water bottle. :/ 

I wonder if they will make red at some point, too...


----------



## Narnanz

LaVisioneer said:


> So pretty! Would love to know what fits in the rambler and the other turnlock bag. Are they the same color? They look slightly different in the photo. I might have to check these out just because they are so pink and lovely, but I'm guessing neither will fit a 500ml/16 oz water bottle. :/
> 
> I wonder if they will make red at some point, too...


Would a flat water bottle work for you.?
https://www.memobottle.com.au/collections/shop-all


----------



## LaVisioneer

Narnanz said:


> Would a flat water bottle work for you.?
> https://www.memobottle.com.au/collections/shop-all



Yes! But I am still not sure if these fit. Have you tried these before? 

I have a similar one from Nalgene but it still needs a thicker bag to fit. It does fit in my legacy Willis but nothing smaller than that. 

A friend of mine had one of those plastic sleeve type bottles and she loved it until it exploded in her purse!  Similar to a camelback but smaller. I have found these really hard to keep clean/have water that doesn't taste funny.


----------



## qann77

redwood66 said:


> My pinks came today along with the gift with purchase little card cases - so cute.  Now I have to decide which one.  The Emery 21 is out because the strap drop is not long enough for me but I love the other two.  Leaning toward the rambler though for the color.  I got the last in stock KF scarf too.
> 
> View attachment 4674169



So pretty the pinks! The Rambler looks like a nice size. And I would like to say how super cute the card cases are.... esp the one with sequins!!


----------



## Narnanz

LaVisioneer said:


> Yes! But I am still not sure if these fit. Have you tried these before?
> 
> I have a similar one from Nalgene but it still needs a thicker bag to fit. It does fit in my legacy Willis but nothing smaller than that.
> 
> A friend of mine had one of those plastic sleeve type bottles and she loved it until it exploded in her purse!  Similar to a camelback but smaller. I have found these really hard to keep clean/have water that doesn't taste funny.


Ive got two of the 750ml ones as I did the Kickstarter for Memobottle. They are both a bit battered now but stll good. Im using one of these as my water bottle in Italy as it fits in the exterior pocket of the Coach Legacy  Zip  Im going to use while there. If its gets stolen its ok as it coming to the end of its life and I was thinking of getting new ones.I got lots of interested comments about the bottel when I used it.


----------



## HeatherL

Ordered these little cuties on release day!


----------



## tealocean

This Spooky Eyes bag makes me laugh! I love it!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> From colorblock blue to all black. Super happy with the way this turned out!
> View attachment 4671683


Wow! This you did such a good job, it looks professionally done. I'm glad you were able to save it!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> This Spooky Eyes bag makes me laugh! I love it!
> View attachment 4675314


I love this bag, TO!  I wish I had bought one when I had the chance. It’s really fun!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I love this bag, TO!  I wish I had bought one when I had the chance. It’s really fun!


Thank you, ML! It really is fun. I hope it makes others smile as much as it does for me!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Thank you, ML! It really is fun. I hope it makes others smile as much as it does for me!


I’m sure it will!  You cannot help but smile and feel happy when you see all those eyes looking back at you!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Emery 21 in hibiscus.





redwood66 said:


> My pinks came today along with the gift with purchase little card cases - so cute.  Now I have to decide which one.  The Emery 21 is out because the strap drop is not long enough for me but I love the other two.  Leaning toward the rambler though for the color.  I got the last in stock KF scarf too.
> 
> View attachment 4674169


 Beautiful pinks!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I’m sure it will!  You cannot help but smile and feel happy when you see all those eyes looking back at you!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> This Spooky Eyes bag makes me laugh! I love it!
> View attachment 4675314



What a cute and fun bag .  Love this duffle style.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> What a cute and fun bag .  Love this duffle style.  Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks, IM! I thought you might like this style.


----------



## coniglietta

My parker top handle came in the mail yesterday! It's oxblood with snakeskin details. I wanted to get it as it was in sale, but it was sold out online. Managed to get this on another website also on sale.




It's really light to carry and fits a lot. The parker top handle is much more structured and ladylike than the bags I usually carry. I adore it. I plan to take more pics soon and I'm glad I could share my new bag here!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Yes, I'm late to the party but finally bought the Cassie.I thought  I have no need or  use for  it  because I have  a Pochette  Metis but oh boy  have I been wrong!
I LOVE it!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

coniglietta said:


> My parker top handle came in the mail yesterday! It's oxblood with snakeskin details. I wanted to get it as it was in sale, but it was sold out online. Managed to get this on another website also on sale.
> 
> View attachment 4675528
> View attachment 4675529
> 
> It's really light to carry and fits a lot. The parker top handle is much more structured and ladylike than the bags I usually carry. I adore it. I plan to take more pics soon and I'm glad I could share my new bag here!



Congrats! The oxblood and the snakeskin is a great combo!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Yes, I'm late to the party but finally bought the Cassie.I thought  I have no need or  use for  it  because I have  a Pochette  Metis but oh boy  have I been wrong!
> I LOVE it!
> View attachment 4675598



Hah, I've been considering one too despite also having a PM.  Pine is calling to me!


----------



## FloraDB

houseof999 said:


> Oh I stopped at that outlet to shop while on vacation there last summer. Yeah they didn't have much! I was so excited about tax free shopping except they didn't have anything good to buy.


They literally hide Retail items when the online sale is active or new factory line is out. Many stores do that and I have no idea why. I think it competes with the factory items. But I am probably wrong.


----------



## FloraDB

tealocean said:


> This Spooky Eyes bag makes me laugh! I love it!
> View attachment 4675314


I am still on the hunt for it but at a decent price.


----------



## qwertie

New to me pocket purses!!


----------



## tealocean

qwertie said:


> New to me pocket purses!!
> 
> View attachment 4675842


These are lovely! I love that green one!


----------



## qwertie

tealocean said:


> These are lovely! I love that green one!


Thank you! I’ve been wanting these colours for a while now, and I couldn’t believe my luck - two bags in one weekend and both bags are in fantastic condition (though a bit flattened).
Now if only a red one would turn up...


----------



## tealocean

qwertie said:


> Thank you! I’ve been wanting these colours for a while now, and I couldn’t believe my luck - two bags in one weekend and both bags are in fantastic condition (though a bit flattened).
> Now if only a red one would turn up...


They look great! Oh yes, the vintage reds are stunning. I hope you find one!


----------



## coniglietta

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Congrats! The oxblood and the snakeskin is a great combo!


Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

Here is an oldie but goodie....Coach Sullivan Hobo in Milk. I got her for a steal on Poshmark. Brand new condition. I think she will be used quite a bit in spring/summer!


----------



## IntheOcean

qwertie said:


> New to me pocket purses!!
> 
> View attachment 4675842


Love the green one!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Here is an oldie but goodie....Coach Sullivan Hobo in Milk. I got her for a steal on Poshmark. Brand new condition. I think she will be used quite a bit in spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676247



Oh yippee, bag twins — Congrats on your beautiful Milk Sullivan!!!   I love the Sullivan bags.  Definitely a goodie (not sure if I consider it an oldie, lol, since it came out around 2015).  Enjoy.


----------



## holiday123

Page 27 came today along with some others. Cassie and Page are perfect, everything was pretty well wrapped. The barrel bag had 2 dustbags, but smooshed and a mangled strap. Saddle scratched and the strap mangled too. They are going back. Cassie in midnight is a keeper. Sooo pretty! 

Seriously though, is Page too similar to Kat?


----------



## mommaoosh

holiday123 said:


> Page 27 came today along with some others. Cassie and Page are perfect, everything was pretty well wrapped. The barrel bag had 2 dustbags, but smooshed and a mangled strap. Saddle scratched and the strap mangled too. They are going back. Cassie in midnight is a keeper. Sooo pretty!
> 
> Seriously though, is Page too similar to Kat?


I think they’re completely different. I love that Kat! I wish they’d use that horse and carriage logo on more bags.


----------



## LVforValentine

I really liked the retail release of the Dalmatian stuff but unfortunately there weren't any pieces that I would actually use. I took a quick look Wednesday morning at what the outlet release had and knew immediately I had to have this cosmetic case. I had a Dalmatian growing up and they always held a little spot in my heart. I'm so glad I called and had it set aside for me because when I got there yesterday there were all of maybe 5/6 Disney pieces left.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new love. 70% off


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new love. 70% off


I’ve admired this one online. Even prettier IRL!


----------



## tealocean

LVforValentine said:


> I really liked the retail release of the Dalmatian stuff but unfortunately there weren't any pieces that I would actually use. I took a quick look Wednesday morning at what the outlet release had and knew immediately I had to have this cosmetic case. I had a Dalmatian growing up and they always held a little spot in my heart. I'm so glad I called and had it set aside for me because when I got there yesterday there were all of maybe 5/6 Disney pieces left.


This is sweet!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I’ve admired this one online. Even prettier IRL!


Ty gal


----------



## Addicted to bags

Color block turnlock clutch. Love purple so this was a no brainer for me.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Color block turnlock clutch. Love purple so this was a no brainer for me.
> 
> View attachment 4677665
> View attachment 4677666



What a pretty purple bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> What a pretty purple bag!


Thank you JenJBS! I think Coach did a great job with the mix of these 3 colors


----------



## Saaski

Addicted to bags said:


> Color block turnlock clutch. Love purple so this was a no brainer for me.
> 
> View attachment 4677665
> View attachment 4677666


Oh that's gorgeous!


----------



## Narnanz

30 year old Pocket Bag before and after her rehab.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> 30 year old Pocket Bag before and after her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677711


Wow! You're getting next level Narnanz!


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> 30 year old Pocket Bag before and after her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677711


That is amazing! Look at that gorgeous leather! You made it beautiful again.


----------



## Saaski

LVforValentine said:


> I really liked the retail release of the Dalmatian stuff but unfortunately there weren't any pieces that I would actually use. I took a quick look Wednesday morning at what the outlet release had and knew immediately I had to have this cosmetic case. I had a Dalmatian growing up and they always held a little spot in my heart. I'm so glad I called and had it set aside for me because when I got there yesterday there were all of maybe 5/6 Disney pieces left.


It's such a cute accessory! I really like the dalmatian on pink.


----------



## holiday123

This came late last night. So cute. The main compartment just fits my large phone at an angle. Smaller kisslock fits cards. It came in the padded envelope the outlet uses and only plastic bag as wrapping, but is in perfect condition with the strap nicely folded along with a dustbag. It's a keeper. Will be great for nights out.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> This came late last night. So cute. The main compartment just fits my large phone at an angle. Smaller kisslock fits cards. It came in the padded envelope the outlet uses and only plastic bag as wrapping, but is in perfect condition with the strap nicely folded along with a dustbag. It's a keeper. Will be great for nights out.


The lining is beautiful!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> The lining is beautiful!


I really love the striped lining. That and the tattersall were my favorites!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow! You're getting next level Narnanz!





tealocean said:


> That is amazing! Look at that gorgeous leather! You made it beautiful again.


I have the wonder fam in the Rehab and Rescue thread to thank...without  their help my new hobby would have been a disaster.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> This came late last night. So cute. The main compartment just fits my large phone at an angle. Smaller kisslock fits cards. It came in the padded envelope the outlet uses and only plastic bag as wrapping, but is in perfect condition with the strap nicely folded along with a dustbag. It's a keeper. Will be great for nights out.


Would look cute with a chain strap, too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil something


----------



## Teagaggle

Score of the month! Again...these bags have started to show up at TJ Maxx...
I could never commit to this bag as its bigger than I'm used to & no outside pocket, but I was physically unable to leave it there. Will be a good crossbody bag when I want to carry more than usual & I intend to use the strap with my Rigue 25 in the same gray color. Even the check out gal was shocked...
Anywho...start checking out your local TJ Maxx stores!


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lil something


Love the strap on the blue!


----------



## Saaski

Teagaggle said:


> Score of the month! Again...these bags have started to show up at TJ Maxx...
> I could never commit to this bag as its bigger than I'm used to & no outside pocket, but I was physically unable to leave it there. Will be a good crossbody bag when I want to carry more than usual & I intend to use the strap with my Rigue 25 in the same gray color. Even the check out gal was shocked...
> Anywho...start checking out your local TJ Maxx stores!
> View attachment 4678253


I was in a TJ today and saw this exact same bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> Color block turnlock clutch. Love purple so this was a no brainer for me.
> 
> View attachment 4677665
> View attachment 4677666


This combo is ADORABLE! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> 30 year old Pocket Bag before and after her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677711


Looks fantastic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> This came late last night. So cute. The main compartment just fits my large phone at an angle. Smaller kisslock fits cards. It came in the padded envelope the outlet uses and only plastic bag as wrapping, but is in perfect condition with the strap nicely folded along with a dustbag. It's a keeper. Will be great for nights out.


Cute and love the lining!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lil something


These are awesome, especially the Marleigh.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I've haven't shopped in a Coach store in years so can someone please tell me where I can find bags from the Coach Originals collection? Are they in outlets or boutiques? Department stores? I am big time swooning over these bags!!


----------



## valv54

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've haven't shopped in a Coach store in years so can someone please tell me where I can find bags from the Coach Originals collection? Are they in outlets or boutiques? Department stores? I am big time swooning over these bags!!


Department stores and boutiques for now.


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've haven't shopped in a Coach store in years so can someone please tell me where I can find bags from the Coach Originals collection? Are they in outlets or boutiques? Department stores? I am big time swooning over these bags!!


There are some in department stores, I think Saks. I know they are online, not sure about in stores. They have just started getting them in at Coach boutiques. Some may not have put them out on the floor yet. If you ask for them specifically at a Coach boutique, they might bring them out to show you. They can be ordered from Coach.com.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I've haven't shopped in a Coach store in years so can someone please tell me where I can find bags from the Coach Originals collection? Are they in outlets or boutiques? Department stores? I am big time swooning over these bags!!


Coach.com and look under Coach Originals

ETA: Oops, I see whateve answered.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

valv54 said:


> Department stores and boutiques for now.





whateve said:


> There are some in department stores, I think Saks. I know they are online, not sure about in stores. They have just started getting them in at Coach boutiques. Some may not have put them out on the floor yet. If you ask for them specifically at a Coach boutique, they might bring them out to show you. They can be ordered from Coach.com.


Thank you! I just went to coach.com and now I have to research how long the human body can survive on ramen because I neeeeeeeed one of those Originals Derby looking bags. And the colorblock clutch. Omg.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Narnanz said:


> 30 year old Pocket Bag before and after her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677711


Amazing!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> This came late last night. So cute. The main compartment just fits my large phone at an angle. Smaller kisslock fits cards. It came in the padded envelope the outlet uses and only plastic bag as wrapping, but is in perfect condition with the strap nicely folded along with a dustbag. It's a keeper. Will be great for nights out.


I love it!  What size phone do you have?  I was looking at a small bag by Hammitt to just carry my phone, debit card and keys but like this one much better.  Too bad it is sold out now but hoping it comes back.  I think it looks more feminine than the Hammitt bag.


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> I love it!  What size phone do you have?  I was looking at a small bag by Hammitt to just carry my phone, debit card and keys but like this one much better.  Too bad it is sold out now but hoping it comes back.  I think it looks more feminine than the Hammitt bag.


My phone in the case is 6 x 3. It just fits angled inside. Debit card would definitely fit in the smaller kisslock, not sure about keys unless they fit around the phone? I could definitely fit just a fob in there.


----------



## SEWDimples

My recent outlet haul.
Black Mixed Leather Darla 32







Dalmatian Sweatshirt


Disney Coin Cases


Updated Cherry Bag Bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My recent outlet haul.
> Black Mixed Leather Darla 32
> View attachment 4679186
> 
> View attachment 4679187
> 
> View attachment 4679188
> 
> 
> Dalmatian Sweatshirt
> View attachment 4679189
> 
> Disney Coin Cases
> View attachment 4679190
> 
> Updated Cherry Bag Bag
> View attachment 4679191


Verrrry nice haul


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrrry nice haul


Thank you my friend.


----------



## qwertie

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Thank you! I just went to coach.com and now I have to research how long the human body can survive on ramen because I neeeeeeeed one of those Originals Derby looking bags. And the colorblock clutch. Omg.



I hear ya! I’m super tempted by the yellow one myself!! But someone on another thread (sorry I couldn’t find the message right now and couldn’t remember the op’s name) said that there might be a purple one coming in the fall!! So now I’m wondering if I should wait to see what other colours might be available later.


----------



## Soniaa

SEWDimples said:


> My recent outlet haul.
> Black Mixed Leather Darla 32
> View attachment 4679186
> 
> View attachment 4679187
> 
> View attachment 4679188
> 
> 
> Dalmatian Sweatshirt
> View attachment 4679189
> 
> Disney Coin Cases
> View attachment 4679190
> 
> Updated Cherry Bag Bag
> View attachment 4679191


Ahh so that's what they look like...I ordered the 101 dalmatian coin case too just cause it's pink and matches my other coach slgs! Wanted to also get thumper since I have a bunny and would remind me of how my bun bun likes to thump at me all the time...but thought it'd be too much...now I'm thinking maybe not  Wanted the aristocats as well  but that one's sold out bummer


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> This came late last night. So cute. The main compartment just fits my large phone at an angle. Smaller kisslock fits cards. It came in the padded envelope the outlet uses and only plastic bag as wrapping, but is in perfect condition with the strap nicely folded along with a dustbag. It's a keeper. Will be great for nights out.


Oh this is so beautifully cute!


----------



## carterazo

FloraDB said:


> lol my Rehoboth DE outlet is just like that. And I am glutton for punishment so every time I am down that way I keep coming in and trying to do a found order, with the same outcome. smh. You are not alone. It's frustrating though, I agree.


That's where I was! It used to be such a great store....



houseof999 said:


> Oh I stopped at that outlet to shop while on vacation there last summer. Yeah they didn't have much! I was so excited about tax free shopping except they didn't have anything good to buy.


It's the tax free possibility that draws me to the store, but lately it's for nothing.



CoachMaven said:


> I've been to the Rehoboth outlet a number of times myself. My family has a beach house in Ocean City, MD, so when I get back east, we try to go there and of course we have to stop at the outlets! You are correct, they never seem to have anything good.


I've been going to that store twice a year for a really long time. They used to have all kinds of goodies. But the last several years they have had very little or no deletes! I noticed this once the Ocean City MD outlet opened.


----------



## carterazo

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 4675175
> 
> Ordered these little cuties on release day!


Lucky! These sold out so quickly! I will live vicariously through you.  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

coniglietta said:


> My parker top handle came in the mail yesterday! It's oxblood with snakeskin details. I wanted to get it as it was in sale, but it was sold out online. Managed to get this on another website also on sale.
> 
> View attachment 4675528
> View attachment 4675529
> 
> It's really light to carry and fits a lot. The parker top handle is much more structured and ladylike than the bags I usually carry. I adore it. I plan to take more pics soon and I'm glad I could share my new bag here!


So classy and pretty! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Yes, I'm late to the party but finally bought the Cassie.I thought  I have no need or  use for  it  because I have  a Pochette  Metis but oh boy  have I been wrong!
> I LOVE it!
> View attachment 4675598


Welcome to the club! Cassie is fabulous. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

qwertie said:


> New to me pocket purses!!
> 
> View attachment 4675842


Nice! Love the green!   I've been looking at green vintage bags lately, but haven't taken the plunge. Yours seem to be in pretty good condition.


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Here is an oldie but goodie....Coach Sullivan Hobo in Milk. I got her for a steal on Poshmark. Brand new condition. I think she will be used quite a bit in spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676247


Congrats! This bag has yummy leather!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new love. 70% off


Great find! Last week all deletes were back to 50 off, so I need to wait. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> 30 year old Pocket Bag before and after her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677711


You did great! The bags look so good!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Great find! Last week all deletes were back to 50 off, so I need to wait. Enjoy your new bag!


They changed to 70 last Wednesday


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> This came late last night. So cute. The main compartment just fits my large phone at an angle. Smaller kisslock fits cards. It came in the padded envelope the outlet uses and only plastic bag as wrapping, but is in perfect condition with the strap nicely folded along with a dustbag. It's a keeper. Will be great for nights out.


I just love this one! The shape, the lining, the color, everything including it's impractical size.   By the time I saw her on fos, she was sold out. Congrats on getting this special one. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Color block turnlock clutch. Love purple so this was a no brainer for me.
> 
> View attachment 4677665
> View attachment 4677666


What a pretty bag! It looks fabulous on you! Congrats!  (See now, with your modeling, you are making me really want to see it irl! )


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They changed to 70 last Wednesday


Went on a Wednesday during my lunch break and nope. They still had everything marked at 50% off. I was so bummed cause they had slg I wanted, but she rang up at 50 off only. Grrr!


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> That's where I was! It used to be such a great store....
> 
> 
> It's the tax free possibility that draws me to the store, but lately it's for nothing.
> 
> 
> I've been going to that store twice a year for a really long time. They used to have all kinds of goodies. But the last several years they have had very little or no deletes! I noticed this once the Ocean City MD outlet opened.


I didn't even know there was an OCMD outlet! Shows how much I pay attention when I get back there!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Went on a Wednesday during my lunch break and nope. They still had everything marked at 50% off. I was so bummed cause they had slg I wanted, but she rang up at 50 off only. Grrr!


I don’t they changed the sign. They ringing up 70


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> What a pretty bag! It looks fabulous on you! Congrats!  (See now, with your modeling, you are making me really want to see it irl! )


Thank you C. That's why I asked you to model some of your beauties.  Don't know if you saw that I wrote that on the what handbags are working on thread


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> My recent outlet haul.
> Black Mixed Leather Darla 32
> View attachment 4679186
> 
> View attachment 4679187
> 
> View attachment 4679188
> 
> 
> Dalmatian Sweatshirt
> View attachment 4679189
> 
> Disney Coin Cases
> View attachment 4679190
> 
> Updated Cherry Bag Bag
> View attachment 4679191


Love the sweatshirt!  Could almost see it with the collar cut off to give it some edge!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Emery 21 is my favorite crossbody right now. Bought the black and hibiscus.


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you C. That's why I asked you to model some of your beauties.  Don't know if you saw that I wrote that on the what handbags are working on thread



Ooops!  I missed that, sorry.  I'm not good with modeling at all...


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> Ooops!  I missed that, sorry.  I'm not good with modeling at all...


Oh darn.... keep showing us your gorgeous bags and I'll imagine you modeling them then


----------



## Saaski

Addicted to bags said:


> Emery 21 is my favorite crossbody right now. Bought the black and hibiscus.
> 
> View attachment 4681070
> View attachment 4681071


That's such a pretty color!


----------



## Alana C

I recently purchased the breathtakingly beautiful cornflower Colorblock Croc Rogue 25 and LOVE it. Cornflower joins her MTO/exotic sisters, 1941 red Python 25 and blackberry Python 25. The MTO Rogues are so incredible. I want another!


----------



## Saaski

Alana C said:


> I recently purchased the breathtakingly beautiful cornflower Colorblock Croc Rogue 25 and LOVE it. Cornflower joins her MTO/exotic sisters, 1941 red Python 25 and blackberry Python 25. The MTO Rogues are so incredible. I want another!


Oh wow, it's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Alana C said:


> I recently purchased the breathtakingly beautiful cornflower Colorblock Croc Rogue 25 and LOVE it. Cornflower joins her MTO/exotic sisters, 1941 red Python 25 and blackberry Python 25. The MTO Rogues are so incredible. I want another!


They are all incredibly beautiful! I've never seen that blackberry color before. It is amazing.


----------



## redwood66

Alana C said:


> I recently purchased the breathtakingly beautiful cornflower Colorblock Croc Rogue 25 and LOVE it. Cornflower joins her MTO/exotic sisters, 1941 red Python 25 and blackberry Python 25. The MTO Rogues are so incredible. I want another!


Beautiful!  I want the red one.


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh darn.... keep showing us your gorgeous bags and I'll imagine you modeling them then


  Thanks, I will!


----------



## carterazo

Alana C said:


> I recently purchased the breathtakingly beautiful cornflower Colorblock Croc Rogue 25 and LOVE it. Cornflower joins her MTO/exotic sisters, 1941 red Python 25 and blackberry Python 25. The MTO Rogues are so incredible. I want another!


You have a very special collection of beautiful Rogues.


----------



## IntheOcean

Alana C said:


> I recently purchased the breathtakingly beautiful cornflower Colorblock Croc Rogue 25 and LOVE it. Cornflower joins her MTO/exotic sisters, 1941 red Python 25 and blackberry Python 25. The MTO Rogues are so incredible. I want another!


Gorgeous lineup!  Love your new Rogue, I think they've chosen the colors and textures wonderfully.


----------



## valv54

So my new to me, Bixby sling in blue!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Alana C said:


> I recently purchased the breathtakingly beautiful cornflower Colorblock Croc Rogue 25 and LOVE it. Cornflower joins her MTO/exotic sisters, 1941 red Python 25 and blackberry Python 25. The MTO Rogues are so incredible. I want another!


Stunning!


----------



## Alana C

carterazo said:


> You have a very special collection of beautiful Rogues.


Thank you! These are 3 of 21 Rogues. I have too many bags lol.


----------



## houseof999

Coach originals turnlock lunchbox pouch in mineral!


----------



## Newpurselove

Space rexy came in from FOS- perfectly factory wrapped and came with a sturdy chain and dust bag which I was not expecting.  I am so surprised that this has been sitting in a warehouse since 2017. Loove!


----------



## tealocean

valv54 said:


> So my new to me, Bixby sling in blue!


 Beautiful blue!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> Space rexy came in from FOS- perfectly factory wrapped and came with a sturdy chain and dust bag which I was not expecting.  I am so surprised that this has been sitting in a warehouse since 2017. Loove!


That is adorable! Will you wear it as a mini bag with the strap?


----------



## Newpurselove

tealocean said:


> That is adorable! Will you wear it as a mini bag with the strap?



Yes I think I will use it as a wallet in my saddle 23 (also in the color saddle) as well as on it's on for date night or grab and go


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie in Taupe is not new but the customization is. I adore it!


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie in Taupe is not new but the customization is. I adore it!
> View attachment 4682755


Oh my I love that big blingy star!  I wonder if I can send a bag for customization?  Or can I buy the items and do it myself?


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> Oh my I love that big blingy star!  I wonder if I can send a bag for customization?  Or can I buy the items and do it myself?


Thank you! Me, who randomly dyes a bag in the middle of the week...probably not the best person to ask if you could do it yourself! Ha! I'm going to say yes, but I don't know for sure how it's done. They do look like screws on the other side so I would think it would just be a matter of pounding a hole into the leather and then securing it. If you want more information, I am happy to share my store information. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you! Me, who randomly dyes a bag in the middle of the week...probably not the best person to ask if you could do it yourself! Ha! I'm going to say yes, but I don't know for sure how it's done. They do look like screws on the other side so I would think it would just be a matter of pounding a hole into the leather and then securing it. If you want more information, I am happy to share my store information. Feel free to PM me.


Oh I could totally do all of that if I could buy the little buggers!  If they screw then they must be Chicago screw style which is right up my alley.  I just didn't know if they let you buy the pins without installing them.  

Speaking of dyeing - I "might" want to dye my red rogue handles black.  What do you think?  I have never dyed anything before.


----------



## Saaski

Newpurselove said:


> Space rexy came in from FOS- perfectly factory wrapped and came with a sturdy chain and dust bag which I was not expecting.  I am so surprised that this has been sitting in a warehouse since 2017. Loove!


Thanks awesome! I've been so sad I missed out on the space collection.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> Oh I could totally do all of that if I could buy the little buggers!  If they screw then they must be Chicago screw style which is right up my alley.  I just didn't know if they let you buy the pins without installing them.
> 
> Speaking of dyeing - I "might" want to dye my red rogue handles black.  What do you think?  I have never dyed anything before.


I say no to the handles, although I think I'd love the look.
I only say that because with the dye I've used, when it's black, it does tend to transfer a bit for quite some time. I think givien it would be on the handles, it might cause an issue. Might be something more worth questioning on the rehab forum.  They are the experts. I just do random things without really thinking about them! Like now, as I sit here and change all of the hardware on a another Cassie. I purchase the dark red and signature combo and I'm changing all of the brass hardware to gunmetal. I'll have to paint some of it, but have some spare parts from other things that I'm using for the dog leash clips and buckle.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> I say no to the handles, although I think I'd love the look.
> I only say that because with the dye I've used, when it's black, it does tend to transfer a bit for quite some time. I think givien it would be on the handles, it might cause an issue. Might be something more worth questioning on the rehab forum.  They are the experts. I just do random things without really thinking about them! Like now, as I sit here and change all of the hardware on a another Cassie. I purchase the dark red and signature combo and I'm changing all of the brass hardware to gunmetal. I'll have to paint some of it, but have some spare parts from other things that I'm using for the dog leash clips and buckle.


I love that you do that without a second thought.  I ordered a couple all black skinny scarves so I can try it out on the red.  There's a pic somewhere here of someone who switched out the hangtag and straps for black and I love the look to tone down the all red especially with the black edging.  Makes sense about the color transfer.  I have a pic in my head of the red with black and Stick Man charm.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> I love that you do that without a second thought.  I ordered a couple all black skinny scarves so I can try it out on the red.  There's a pic somewhere here of someone who switched out the hangtag and straps for black and I love the look to tone down the all red especially with the black edging.  Makes sense about the color transfer.  I have a pic in my head of the red with black and Stick Man charm.


Awesome idea with the scarves!


----------



## Bagmedic

Newpurselove said:


> Space rexy came in from FOS- perfectly factory wrapped and came with a sturdy chain and dust bag which I was not expecting.  I am so surprised that this has been sitting in a warehouse since 2017. Loove!


I love how Rexy looks like he's balancing on the ball!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie in Taupe is not new but the customization is. I adore it!
> View attachment 4682755


Super cute!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie in Taupe is not new but the customization is. I adore it!
> View attachment 4682755


Ooohhh T, it is gorgeous!
Love that large star pin!!
Trying to resist "the sale" but that cassie 19 would be a crazy steal with the 30% and my coach credit...
Did you have it done at KOP?


----------



## Saaski

Wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Ooohhh T, it is gorgeous!
> Love that large star pin!!
> Trying to resist "the sale" but that cassie 19 would be a crazy steal with the 30% and my coach credit...
> Did you have it done at KOP?


Hey girl!
Yes, Austin did it. I knew I wanted that blingy star but really had no vision. He came up with the shooting star idea.
I really only went in to get the bag customized and pick up another Cassie, the color-block one. I ended up coming out with those two bags, another small crossbody a pair of black strappy boots, lilac driving mocs and two scarves.
They had all of the taupe and signature items in its display case in the second room. They had a team in from corporate that was doing a facelift to the store and everything was hopping!


----------



## valv54

Teagaggle said:


> Hey girl!
> Yes, Austin did it. I knew I wanted that blingy star but really had no vision. He came up with the shooting star idea.
> I really only went in to get the bag customized and pick up another Cassie, the color-block one. I ended up coming out with those two bags, another small crossbody a pair of black strappy boots, lilac driving mocs and two scarves.
> They had all of the taupe and signature items in its display case in the second room. They had a team in from corporate that was doing a facelift to the store and everything was hopping!


I love the kop store!


----------



## IntheOcean

Newpurselove said:


> Space rexy came in from FOS- perfectly factory wrapped and came with a sturdy chain and dust bag which I was not expecting.  I am so surprised that this has been sitting in a warehouse since 2017. Loove!


Such a cute little thing! Glad it arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## Saaski

My new-to-me bag!!




I fell in love with the Coach x NASA collection, but with it a '17 collection, I didn't have much hope. I JUST missed out on the rocketship bag on eBay (my own fault) and Despaired, but then found this on poshmark. It's SO beautiful I'm so excited


----------



## Alexa5

Saaski said:


> My new-to-me bag!!
> View attachment 4683266
> View attachment 4683267
> View attachment 4683269
> 
> I fell in love with the Coach x NASA collection, but with it a '17 collection, I didn't have much hope. I JUST missed out on the rocketship bag on eBay (my own fault) and Despaired, but then found this on poshmark. It's SO beautiful I'm so excited


You might want to have that bag authenticated.  NASA bags are one of the many that are often sold as fakes, and Poshmark is famous for fake bags.  They have some authentic, but they don't do a good job of weeding out fakes.  Ebay is much better about dealing with fakes.  Have you accepted the bag already, etc, on poshmark?


----------



## Saaski

Alexa5 said:


> You might want to have that bag authenticated.  NASA bags are one of the many that are often sold as fakes, and Poshmark is famous for fake bags.  They have some authentic, but they don't do a good job of weeding out fakes.  Ebay is much better about dealing with fakes.  Have you accepted the bag already, etc, on poshmark?


Thank you for your concern! I was warned about this, so I asked about it in the authenticate thread before I bought it


----------



## Punkkitten

valv54 said:


> I love the kop store!


@valv54 @Teagaggle 
Haha....PA girls! 
I am still debating that cassie 19 with customization...30% off, store credit and 10% cash back from Ratkuten is nothing to sneeze at!
But I did just buy airline tix... ugh.  Indecision!


----------



## Alexa5

Saaski said:


> Thank you for your concern! I was warned about this, so I asked about it in the authenticate thread before I bought it


That is great!  Glad you did!


----------



## CoachMaven

My double reveal, yellow is apparently my thing this season! My vintage yellow daypack and my Coach Originals Turnlock Curved Top Handle Crossbody in Buttercup.


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> My double reveal, yellow is apparently my thing this season! My vintage yellow daypack and my Coach Originals Turnlock Curved Top Handle Crossbody in Buttercup.
> View attachment 4683599


So pretty!  Honey and sunshine...you're on your way to a beautiful spring!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie in Taupe is not new but the customization is. I adore it!
> View attachment 4682755


Love it!  It looks like it was made that way.


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> My double reveal, yellow is apparently my thing this season! My vintage yellow daypack and my Coach Originals Turnlock Curved Top Handle Crossbody in Buttercup.
> View attachment 4683599


Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## holiday123

Got a chance to see elm in person yesterday and it's such a pretty color I had to have it. I also got the new city sole sneakers in white because I've been looking for a sneaker to dress up or down and can't say no to glovetanned leather.

PCE purchases so far are just the accordion card case on a chain and the swag chain. I have a Cassie 19 getting customized as well. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Got a chance to see elm in person yesterday and it's such a pretty color I had to have it. I also got the new city sole sneakers in white because I've been looking for a sneaker to dress up or down and can't say no to glovetanned leather.
> 
> PCE purchases so far are just the accordion card case on a chain and the swag chain. I have a Cassie 19 getting customized as well. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


Love the city sole sneakers!  I am looking to buying a pair as well if the fit is good.  Looking forward to seeing your customized Cassie 19!


----------



## holiday123

musiclover said:


> Love the city sole sneakers!  I am looking to buying a pair as well if the fit is good.  Looking forward to seeing your customized Cassie 19!


Thank you. They run a half-size big so size down for sure. I had the white and the bluebell ones with my order, but when SA rang they didn't discount so I decided try the white and if it's love I can  always get another pair  They seemed really comfortable in the store.


----------



## Saaski

holiday123 said:


> Got a chance to see elm in person yesterday and it's such a pretty color I had to have it. I also got the new city sole sneakers in white because I've been looking for a sneaker to dress up or down and can't say no to glovetanned leather.
> 
> PCE purchases so far are just the accordion card case on a chain and the swag chain. I have a Cassie 19 getting customized as well. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


Lovely pieces! Just from the picture it looks like the leather on those shoes must be awesome


----------



## Alexa5

Dreamer 21 tattoo


----------



## SEWDimples

New bag charms.


----------



## momofgirls

This bag is so pretty. I love it!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie in Taupe is not new but the customization is. I adore it!
> View attachment 4682755


This looks terrific! I find the cassie way too plain, but just this slight touch makes it much better imo


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Got a chance to see elm in person yesterday and it's such a pretty color I had to have it. I also got the new city sole sneakers in white because I've been looking for a sneaker to dress up or down and can't say no to glovetanned leather.
> 
> PCE purchases so far are just the accordion card case on a chain and the swag chain. I have a Cassie 19 getting customized as well. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


What city is that hangtag? I tried on the city sole sneakers but decided to wait since they aren't on PCE. I loved the blue. I found that they were fine in my regular size. The SA tried to talk me into sizing down but I had already tried on the sample so I knew I needed a little more length.


----------



## zjones

"The Coach Originals" Turnlock Shoulder Bag in Emerald and the Card Wallet in Colorblock with Signature Canvas Detail:


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> What city is that hangtag? I tried on the city sole sneakers but decided to wait since they aren't on PCE. I loved the blue. I found that they were fine in my regular size. The SA tried to talk me into sizing down but I had already tried on the sample so I knew I needed a little more length.


I really wanted the blue too, but @ full price I had to choose just 1 pair because we all know they will be on sale eventually and then I will be kicking myself for not waiting....if I really love the white I might splurge while in Vegas next month on the blue. 

The hangtag is Orlando. I only have a few Orlando and a bunch of Vegas. I supposedly have Miami coming, but we shall see. I think I need to find all the stores that do them and place a phone order...PCE and add a hangtag? I wonder if they would do that?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I really wanted the blue too, but @ full price I had to choose just 1 pair because we all know they will be on sale eventually and then I will be kicking myself for not waiting....if I really love the white I might splurge while in Vegas next month on the blue.
> 
> The hangtag is Orlando. I only have a few Orlando and a bunch of Vegas. I supposedly have Miami coming, but we shall see. I think I need to find all the stores that do them and place a phone order...PCE and add a hangtag? I wonder if they would do that?


I wonder. That would be great if they did! I need some more cities that I'll never have a chance to visit.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Turnlock Tab Messenger in Carmine! 




If I ever decide to sell, this is probably going to make people think it's a fake. Such a messy stamp...


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> Turnlock Tab Messenger in Carmine!
> 
> View attachment 4684787
> 
> 
> If I ever decide to sell, this is probably going to make people think it's a fake. Such a messy stamp...
> 
> View attachment 4684788


Bag twins but I decided to return mine. I didn't like the netting inside. More than that,  it had a few very light veins in the front my eyes were unable to unsee. I didn't even look at the stamp.
Great bag & color though! Enjoy it!


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> Turnlock Tab Messenger in Carmine!
> 
> View attachment 4684787
> 
> 
> If I ever decide to sell, this is probably going to make people think it's a fake. Such a messy stamp...
> 
> View attachment 4684788


I would return and get a replacement if you love the style. What's that on the bottom right? Is that a stain?! Besides the messy stamp, the little stitch on that little leather piece is off center and it bothers me.


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> I would return and get a replacement if you love the style. What's that on the bottom right? Is that a stain?! Besides the messy stamp, the little stitch on that little leather piece is off center and it bothers me.
> View attachment 4684813



Ugh. So that mark looks to be whatever they used to achieve the burnished effect, and they accidentally got it on the trim. On top of that, I also did just find a scuff or rub damage. How annoying.


----------



## Cristian Radis Yosepa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few more. Yes. 1941 red rogue 25. Yes. More Dinky 19. Yes fuschia. Yes. Dinky 24


Hi, can you post the detail inside and creed of dinky 19? Thank you


----------



## Teagaggle

Finally had a chance to get out & unwrap my PCE purchases...mind you, I went in for ONLY the colorblock Cassie...
So, there's the colorblock Cassie with the Saturn/Horse & Carriage scarf, men's Rivington crossbody in Dark Cardinal,  black strap booties, lilac driving mocs with silver studs & three more scarves. Stick a fork in me, I'm done!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Finally had a chance to get out & unwrap my PCE purchases...mind you, I went in for ONLY the colorblock Cassie...
> So, there's the colorblock Cassie with the Saturn/Horse & Carriage scarf, men's Rivington crossbody in Dark Cardinal,  black strap booties, lilac driving mocs with silver studs & three more scarves. Stick a fork in me, I'm done!
> View attachment 4685306


I like the Colorblock on this Cassie. It makes me want to take a look at this style bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> I like the Colorblock on this Cassie. It makes me want to take a look at this style bag.


Initially I didn't like the colors matched here but it grew on me & I didn't see it pop up @ any department stores so....
Worth checking out.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

CoachMaven said:


> My double reveal, yellow is apparently my thing this season! My vintage yellow daypack and my Coach Originals Turnlock Curved Top Handle Crossbody in Buttercup.
> View attachment 4683599


I love the turn lock bag !  I have been looking at it, I may have to bite the bullet and get it !


----------



## CoachMaven

lovevintagecoach said:


> I love the turn lock bag !  I have been looking at it, I may have to bite the bullet and get it !


It is a really cute little bag! It also looks good on as a crossbody. And surprisingly fits more than you'd think!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> New bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4684456
> 
> View attachment 4684457


May I ask where you got the red bag bag charm?


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask where you got the red bag bag charm?


The color is actually fuchsia. I purchased it off eBay.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

CoachMaven said:


> It is a really cute little bag! It also looks good on as a crossbody. And surprisingly fits more than you'd think!


I love the shape of it .  It is just so cute !!


----------



## redwood66

I ordered the big star online that @Teagaggle had put on her Cassie upthread.  It's pretty and has two screws to attach it.  I wasn't able to order the other little rivets though.  Not sure what I will put it on yet.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> I ordered the big star online that @Teagaggle had put on her Cassie upthread.  It's pretty and has two screws to attach it.  I wasn't able to order the other little rivets though.  Not sure what I will put it on yet.
> 
> View attachment 4686268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686269


That was fast!


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> That was fast!


IKR?


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> I ordered the big star online that @Teagaggle had put on her Cassie upthread.  It's pretty and has two screws to attach it.  I wasn't able to order the other little rivets though.  Not sure what I will put it on yet.
> 
> View attachment 4686268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686269


This is pretty! I didn't realize these could be attached at home. Do you have to make a hole in the leather and simply tighten the screws? That's neat; you'll be able to remove them and switch them out too.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Finally had a chance to get out & unwrap my PCE purchases...mind you, I went in for ONLY the colorblock Cassie...
> So, there's the colorblock Cassie with the Saturn/Horse & Carriage scarf, men's Rivington crossbody in Dark Cardinal,  black strap booties, lilac driving mocs with silver studs & three more scarves. Stick a fork in me, I'm done!
> View attachment 4685306


I haven't seen that dark cardinal color before. It looks beautiful!


----------



## redwood66

tealocean said:


> This is pretty! I didn't realize these could be attached at home. Do you have to make a hole in the leather and simply tighten the screws? That's neat; you'll be able to remove them and switch them out too.


You do have to punch holes for it.  I probably wouldn't remove it once I decide what to put it on, though I could I suppose.  I'll probably use blue threadlock so it doesn't back out unless I really want it to.


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> "The Coach Originals" Turnlock Shoulder Bag in Emerald and the Card Wallet in Colorblock with Signature Canvas Detail:


This emerald green is so beautiful, and I love the shape of your bag!


----------



## princeali189

Bought this little guy over the weekend from the outlet! I’m tired of having to baby my LV and Chanel wallets all day and wanted something I could take a beating.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riley. Lil outlet find


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new sage Mason from the online sale in perfect condition!


----------



## laurg22

I was in Florida for holidays and went into Tj maxx I couldn’t believe I found this bag ! And i had to take a second look ! I’m from Canada and I think this bag detailed for 800 Canadian if I’m not wrong and the tj maxx had some other coach bags but this is the only one I saw and I knew I couldn’t leave without it especially for the price ! It’s just missing a dust bag and I don’t know but does this bag come with a shorter handle also or is that on the larger version of this bag ? And does anyone know when this bag came out it was either spring 2019 or fall 2018 I’m not sure if someone could let me know ! Thanks in advance


----------



## Iamminda

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new sage Mason from the online sale in perfect condition!


This charm looks like it was made just for this beautiful bag


----------



## Teagaggle

laurg22 said:


> I was in Florida for holidays and went into Tj maxx I couldn’t believe I found this bag ! And i had to take a second look ! I’m from Canada and I think this bag detailed for 800 Canadian if I’m not wrong and the tj maxx had some other coach bags but this is the only one I saw and I knew I couldn’t leave without it especially for the price ! It’s just missing a dust bag and I don’t know but does this bag come with a shorter handle also or is that on the larger version of this bag ? And does anyone know when this bag came out it was either spring 2019 or fall 2018 I’m not sure if someone could let me know ! Thanks in advance


Great score! I think this bag is from maybe the spring collection last year. I've actually been looking for this particular bag because it a few people have seen it at various TJ Maxx stores. I have a higher end TJ Maxx store in the area and went there this past weekend and what is it shocked at the amount of not just coach items, but 1941 items. They had to have had at least a dozen clutches, saddlebags, duffle bags, and other things. Crazy!


----------



## Saaski

laurg22 said:


> I was in Florida for holidays and went into Tj maxx I couldn’t believe I found this bag ! And i had to take a second look ! I’m from Canada and I think this bag detailed for 800 Canadian if I’m not wrong and the tj maxx had some other coach bags but this is the only one I saw and I knew I couldn’t leave without it especially for the price ! It’s just missing a dust bag and I don’t know but does this bag come with a shorter handle also or is that on the larger version of this bag ? And does anyone know when this bag came out it was either spring 2019 or fall 2018 I’m not sure if someone could let me know ! Thanks in advance


Lucky find! I've been getting good luck setting things at a higher end TJ Maxx I know if too. Should go back and take another look!


----------



## Saaski

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Riley. Lil outlet find


Oh I love that pattern. Which one is it?


----------



## Ireiki4u

laurg22 said:


> I was in Florida for holidays and went into Tj maxx I couldn’t believe I found this bag ! And i had to take a second look ! I’m from Canada and I think this bag detailed for 800 Canadian if I’m not wrong and the tj maxx had some other coach bags but this is the only one I saw and I knew I couldn’t leave without it especially for the price ! It’s just missing a dust bag and I don’t know but does this bag come with a shorter handle also or is that on the larger version of this bag ? And does anyone know when this bag came out it was either spring 2019 or fall 2018 I’m not sure if someone could let me know ! Thanks in advance


I bought the same bag from tjmax


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Saaski said:


> Oh I love that pattern. Which one is it?


Riley top handle


----------



## Saaski

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Riley top handle


Oh, I meant the pattern on the bag, haha! Since it's not just the plain signature.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Saaski said:


> Oh, I meant the pattern on the bag, haha! Since it's not just the plain signature.


Flower cloud appliqué


----------



## Saaski

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Flower cloud appliqué


Gotcha! Thank you. It really is so pretty.


----------



## laurg22

That’s crazy ! If you go next time please post pictures when you go to tj maxx as I’m in Canada and we only have winners and Marshall’s but Marshall’s wouldn’t carry these bags here lol


Teagaggle said:


> Great score! I think this bag is from maybe the spring collection last year. I've actually been looking for this particular bag because it a few people have seen it at various TJ Maxx stores. I have a higher end TJ Maxx store in the area and went there this past weekend and what is it shocked at the amount of not just coach items, but 1941 items. They had to have had at least a dozen clutches, saddlebags, duffle bags, and other things.


----------



## laurg22

Really ? That’s awesome did they have other coach 1941 bags as well 


Ireiki4u said:


> I bought the same bag from tjmax


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Teagaggle said:


> Great score! I think this bag is from maybe the spring collection last year. I've actually been looking for this particular bag because it a few people have seen it at various TJ Maxx stores. I have a higher end TJ Maxx store in the area and went there this past weekend and what is it shocked at the amount of not just coach items, but 1941 items. They had to have had at least a dozen clutches, saddlebags, duffle bags, and other things. Crazy!



I think I’ve seen it on the 6pm or Zappos application recently!!

ETA link, sadly not as good of a find as the TJMaxx, but still https://www.6pm.com/p/asin/B082Q2WK4D


----------



## carterazo

laurg22 said:


> I was in Florida for holidays and went into Tj maxx I couldn’t believe I found this bag ! And i had to take a second look ! I’m from Canada and I think this bag detailed for 800 Canadian if I’m not wrong and the tj maxx had some other coach bags but this is the only one I saw and I knew I couldn’t leave without it especially for the price ! It’s just missing a dust bag and I don’t know but does this bag come with a shorter handle also or is that on the larger version of this bag ? And does anyone know when this bag came out it was either spring 2019 or fall 2018 I’m not sure if someone could let me know ! Thanks in advance


Wow!  Congrats on a really lucky find!  You were right to grab it.  I would not have left it either.  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new sage Mason from the online sale in perfect condition!


So pretty!  If I didn't know any better, I would think the charm came with the bag.  They are perfect together.


----------



## laurg22

carterazo said:


> Wow!  Congrats on a really lucky find!  You were right to grab it.  I would not have left it either.  Enjoy!


Thanks so much ! I wish we got bags like this at Marshall’s in Canada lol


----------



## SeattleGal93

Sharing my new beauty! I haven’t purchased anything from Coach in quite a while. The other night I got an email from the outlet and decided to check out the sale. I saw this bag and had to have it! I have it in black/gold and always wanted this color but could never find it...until now! I’m having a moment with this color if you can’t tell! It’s gorgeous IRL. 
Dinky with quilting and rivets with gunmetal hardware; the color is light saddle. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## houseof999

SeattleGal93 said:


> Sharing my new beauty! I haven’t purchased anything from Coach in quite a while. The other night I got an email from the outlet and decided to check out the sale. I saw this bag and had to have it! I have it in black/gold and always wanted this color but could never find it...until now! I’m having a moment with this color if you can’t tell! It’s gorgeous IRL.
> Dinky with quilting and rivets with gunmetal hardware; the color is light saddle. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4688767
> View attachment 4688766


You got the peanut butter Dinky! Congrats! The color is delicious! I have the Rogue 25 on the same color!


----------



## SeattleGal93

houseof999 said:


> You got the peanut butter Dinky! Congrats! The color is delicious! I have the Rogue 25 on the same color!



Thank you! Peanut butter is so accurate in describing the color haha. I bet it’s gorgeous on the Rogue, too!


----------



## redwood66

Yay for two items that arrived in great condition from FOS!

Tattoo dreamers - 21 and 36.


----------



## Kidclarke

Recently I took my Notary exam and passed so I was looking for something to hold all my stuff. I had a hard time finding something until I came across the Tech Portfolio. It works perfect!


----------



## tealocean

SeattleGal93 said:


> Sharing my new beauty! I haven’t purchased anything from Coach in quite a while. The other night I got an email from the outlet and decided to check out the sale. I saw this bag and had to have it! I have it in black/gold and always wanted this color but could never find it...until now! I’m having a moment with this color if you can’t tell! It’s gorgeous IRL.
> Dinky with quilting and rivets with gunmetal hardware; the color is light saddle. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4688767
> View attachment 4688766


Congratulations on your special Dinky find! I love the rivets detail!


----------



## tealocean

Kidclarke said:


> Recently I took my Notary exam and passed so I was looking for something to hold all my stuff. I had a hard time finding something until I came across the Tech Portfolio. It works perfect!
> 
> View attachment 4688923
> View attachment 4688924


Congratulations on passing your exam and finding a nice case for your things!


----------



## Kidclarke

tealocean said:


> Congratulations on passing your exam and finding a nice case for your things!


Thank you!


----------



## Saaski

SeattleGal93 said:


> Sharing my new beauty! I haven’t purchased anything from Coach in quite a while. The other night I got an email from the outlet and decided to check out the sale. I saw this bag and had to have it! I have it in black/gold and always wanted this color but could never find it...until now! I’m having a moment with this color if you can’t tell! It’s gorgeous IRL.
> Dinky with quilting and rivets with gunmetal hardware; the color is light saddle. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4688767
> View attachment 4688766


Such a pretty bag! That's a great color combination.


----------



## LuvsElvis

A new to me ...Saddle (or Whiskey) Legacy Rory!!!  I got for a deal from a good friend..


----------



## Nancy in VA




----------



## whateve

LuvsElvis said:


> A new to me ...Saddle (or Whiskey) Legacy Rory!!!  I got for a deal from a good friend..
> View attachment 4689434


Great find! I didn't think twice about this color until I saw someone at Costco with it, and then I had to have it. The Legacy color was called cognac.


----------



## redwood66

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4689513


Isn't it beautiful in person?!  I love mine and ordered the pinkish one too.


----------



## redwood66

My little crossbody belt bag SLG arrived and it is a very nice little cutie! My Samsung S10e fits with plenty of room to spare. I took a pic with an accordion case inside to give you an idea of size. The thickness/depth is quite good to be able to fit a phone, zip card case, and a lipstick with no problem. Coach is lying however on the crossbody strap saying it has a 20" drop. LOL the thing is 61 inches long! I kinda like it though. The belt is long enough for those of us who are a little thicker.


----------



## IntheOcean

redwood66 said:


> My little crossbody belt bag SLG arrived and it is a very nice little cutie! My Samsung S10e fits with plenty of room to spare. I took a pic with an accordion case inside to give you an idea of size. The thickness/depth is quite good to be able to fit a phone, zip card case, and a lipstick with no problem. Coach is lying however on the crossbody strap saying it has a 20" drop. LOL the thing is 61 inches long! I kinda like it though. The belt is long enough for those of us who are a little thicker.
> 
> View attachment 4689592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689593


What a cute little bag! And the contrast interior is always a nice touch. Congrats!

I believe a drop is measured when the bag is hanging on the shoulder, from the topmost part of the strap to the bag. I'm not good at math, but I believe a 20" drop would be possible with a strap that's about 61" long?


----------



## redwood66

IntheOcean said:


> What a cute little bag! And the contrast interior is always a nice touch. Congrats!
> 
> I believe a drop is measured when the bag is hanging on the shoulder, from the topmost part of the strap to the bag. I'm not good at math, but I believe a 20" drop would be possible with a strap that's about 61" long?


Thanks.  I just measured and the strap drop is 30".


----------



## IntheOcean

That's weird. But perhaps they've changed the length of the strap somewhere along the way and just didn't update the info on the website?


----------



## SeattleGal93

tealocean said:


> Congratulations on your special Dinky find! I love the rivets detail!





Saaski said:


> Such a pretty bag! That's a great color combination.


​Thank you both! I’m really loving this one


----------



## lovevintagecoach

My TJ Maxx purchase


----------



## LuvsElvis

whateve said:


> Great find! I didn't think twice about this color until I saw someone at Costco with it, and then I had to have it. The Legacy color was called cognac.


Thank you!!! I forgot the color..


----------



## LuvsElvis

Excited to get another Rogue!!!
Ms. Beechwood Tea Rose Floral Rogue!!


----------



## tealocean

LuvsElvis said:


> Excited to get another Rogue!!!
> Ms. Beechwood Tea Rose Floral Rogue!!


Congrats! This is beautiful with all those tea roses!


----------



## LuvsElvis

tealocean said:


> Congrats! This is beautiful with all those tea roses!


Thank You.. I love Tea Roses..


----------



## Buumbi

This spoke to me but I can’t decide whether to use it or sell it for profit!


----------



## houseof999

Buumbi said:


> This spoke to me but I can’t decide whether to use it or sell it for profit!


Oh I would keep that! So pretty!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Buumbi said:


> This spoke to me but I can’t decide whether to use it or sell it for profit!



I have the plain black with brass and I love it! 



Was yours an Asia exclusive? I think they had more items with the larks than USA did.


----------



## Teagaggle

Buumbi said:


> This spoke to me but I can’t decide whether to use it or sell it for profit!


I would keep it if it works for you. Its so unique & would totally jazz up even the most basic jeans & t outfit!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4689513


I just bought this in both colors, they have shipped already. Super happy!


----------



## Newpurselove

I had no interest in the Cassie (mainly due to size and was not too fond of the C turnlock), but the Cassie 19 caught my eye. I love small bags and I was so excited by the different strap options, and with 30% off- Total win.  I am not bothered by the C turnlock now that I have seen this bag in person. Definitely a keeper.

As an added bonus, this is my first black and gold combo leather bag. I have SO MANY gold charms that I haven't able to use (I generally don't like mixing hardware) - after 2 years I am finally using this one.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Newpurselove said:


> I had no interest in the Cassie (mainly due to size and was not too fond of the C turnlock), but the Cassie 19 caught my eye. I love small bags and I was so excited by the different strap options, and with 30% off- Total win.  I am not bothered by the C turnlock now that I have seen this bag in person. Definitely a keeper.
> 
> As an added bonus, this is my first black and gold combo leather bag. I have SO MANY gold charms that I haven't able to use (I generally don't like mixing hardware) - after 2 years I am finally using this one.


 the charm!


----------



## katev

I bought the Spinning Retro Coach Graphic Charm 79174 GLD with the 30% off PCE for $52.50 (retail $75) and I love the way it looks on my new 70% off Outlet purchase of the Ivory Wave Dreamer 69656 B4 IO for $208.50 (retail $695) so now I am all set for Easter, if we are allowed to have an Easter during this crazy year!


----------



## Lee22

Been wanting a practical lighter blue bag that I can where everyday with enough room to store my ipad and other goodies but comfortable enough to wear over the shoulder. Decided to go with the Charlie Bucket.


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> I had no interest in the Cassie (mainly due to size and was not too fond of the C turnlock), but the Cassie 19 caught my eye. I love small bags and I was so excited by the different strap options, and with 30% off- Total win.  I am not bothered by the C turnlock now that I have seen this bag in person. Definitely a keeper.
> 
> As an added bonus, this is my first black and gold combo leather bag. I have SO MANY gold charms that I haven't able to use (I generally don't like mixing hardware) - after 2 years I am finally using this one.


 I love your Cassie and strawberry charm! I love strawberries.


----------



## MiaBorsa

katev said:


> I bought the Spinning Retro Coach Graphic Charm 79174 GLD with the 30% off PCE for $52.50 (retail $75) and I love the way it looks on my new 70% off Outlet purchase of the Ivory Wave Dreamer 69656 B4 IO for $208.50 (retail $695) so now I am all set for Easter, if we are allowed to have an Easter during this crazy year!
> 
> View attachment 4690373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690376


Looks great on there, Kate.  Is the charm heavy?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lee22 said:


> Been wanting a practical lighter blue bag that I can where everyday with enough room to store my ipad and other goodies but comfortable enough to wear over the shoulder. Decided to go with the Charlie Bucket.
> View attachment 4690390
> View attachment 4690389


Gorgeous!  Is it smushy?


----------



## zjones

Emery 21 in hibiscus, which I've shared earlier, was waiting for her perfect match, and thanks to a generous seller, she found it! The Rainbow Stitch Wallet from several years ago in saddle. I don't like mixing hardware, but made an exception in this case.


----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> Been wanting a practical lighter blue bag that I can where everyday with enough room to store my ipad and other goodies but comfortable enough to wear over the shoulder. Decided to go with the Charlie Bucket.
> View attachment 4690390
> View attachment 4690389


Beautiful blue!


----------



## katev

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great on there, Kate.  Is the charm heavy?



Thanks, not at all heavy!


----------



## Lee22

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!  Is it smushy?


Thanks! - it is more of a structured bag which I prefer for protection of my technology


----------



## Lee22

whateve said:


> Beautiful blue!


Thanks!


----------



## holiday123

Buumbi said:


> This spoke to me but I can’t decide whether to use it or sell it for profit!


$999 I guess you decided....


----------



## laurg22

Buumbi said:


> This spoke to me but I can’t decide whether to use it or sell it for profit!


keep it ! its so pretty !


----------



## laurg22

lovevintagecoach said:


> My TJ Maxx purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689691


such a nice find ! did they have other coach bags at your tj maxx ?


----------



## Bagmedic

Here is my haul from last night.  My outlet had some nice choices which is rare.  I saw the Dreamer in Cypress that was pretty but I think I prefer my Bedford in this color and trying not to have duplicates.  Another bag I considered was the Parker Top Handle in Moss.  It had a brownish croco flap and the bottom part was moss.  But I came home with the ones below.  







I'm still questioning if I will use the frame bag but it is soooo nicely made and a lot bigger than it looks online.  It can easily fit a full size wallet and other items since there is a little depth at the bottom.  I had an envelope wallet with me that worked very well.  If I want to make more room say for a sunglass case, I'd carry a card holder that way I have room for makeup pouch and few other small items.  I think it will look great with a white prairie skirt or light denim.  It has a thin chalk leather strap but sure I can use a gold chain strap I have.

The Paige is leopard haircalf on the front but leather on the back so no worries about rubbing the hair off.  I had wanted the Wild Beast rogue but this will be a better option and a different style from all my other bags from Coach.  It is a great weekend size and while the strap is a shoulder strap, I can switch it out with another strap.  I think the strap from my black duffle would work well with it since it has the same hardware.

I don't have any of the quilted items and liked the simplicity of the Grace bag in this grey color.  I think it works great with white and pastels for Spring.  I feel a bag charm will spice it up a bit!  While I'm not a scarf person for my bags, I was looking at a scarf while at the outlet and was just getting ready to decide the white with blue floral detail would be nice, someone snatched it while I was looking at it!  Rude!  Turns out it was the only one they had and I don't see that one online.  Just flat out rude!

All 3 bags cost me less than one of the bags!  I had a 20% off $200 email to use along with the 70% off the store offered.  Nice when you can get it and the reason I came home with 3 bags!!!....well....that and no willpower!  LOL!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Here is my haul from last night.  My outlet had some nice choices which is rare.  I saw the Dreamer in Cypress that was pretty but I think I prefer my Bedford in this color and trying not to have duplicates.  Another bag I considered was the Parker Top Handle in Moss.  It had a brownish croco flap and the bottom part was moss.  But I came home with the ones below.
> 
> View attachment 4691012
> 
> View attachment 4691013
> View attachment 4691014
> 
> 
> I'm still questioning if I will use the frame bag but it is soooo nicely made and a lot bigger than it looks online.  It can easily fit a full size wallet and other items since there is a little depth at the bottom.  I had an envelope wallet with me that worked very well.  If I want to make more room say for a sunglass case, I'd carry a card holder that way I have room for makeup pouch and few other small items.  I think it will look great with a white prairie skirt or light denim.  It has a thin chalk leather strap but sure I can use a gold chain strap I have.
> 
> The Paige is leopard haircalf on the front but leather on the back so no worries about rubbing the hair off.  I had wanted the Wild Beast rogue but this will be a better option and a different style from all my other bags from Coach.  It is a great weekend size and while the strap is a shoulder strap, I can switch it out with another strap.  I think the strap from my black duffle would work well with it since it has the same hardware.
> 
> I don't have any of the quilted items and liked the simplicity of the Grace bag in this grey color.  I think it works great with white and pastels for Spring.  I feel a bag charm will spice it up a bit!  While I'm not a scarf person for my bags, I was looking at a scarf while at the outlet and was just getting ready to decide the white with blue floral detail would be nice, someone snatched it while I was looking at it!  Rude!  Turns out it was the only one they had and I don't see that one online.  Just flat out rude!
> 
> All 3 bags cost me less than one of the bags!  I had a 20% off $200 email to use along with the 70% off the store offered.  Nice when you can get it and the reason I came home with 3 bags!!!....well....that and no willpower!  LOL!


Congrats! Love your items, especially the Kisslock bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

LaVisioneer said:


> I have the plain black with brass and I love it!
> View attachment 4689818
> 
> 
> Was yours an Asia exclusive? I think they had more items with the larks than USA did.


Love the side chain and the crescent!  Congrats.



katev said:


> I bought the Spinning Retro Coach Graphic Charm 79174 GLD with the 30% off PCE for $52.50 (retail $75) and I love the way it looks on my new 70% off Outlet purchase of the Ivory Wave Dreamer 69656 B4 IO for $208.50 (retail $695) so now I am all set for Easter, if we are allowed to have an Easter during this crazy year!
> 
> View attachment 4690373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690376


Gorgeous Dreamer, congrats! 



Bagmedic said:


> All 3 bags cost me less than one of the bags!  I had a 20% off $200 email to use along with the 70% off the store offered.  Nice when you can get it and the reason I came home with 3 bags!!!....well....that and no willpower!  LOL!


I totally get what you mean by no willpower when it comes to discounts  The gray Grace bag is stunning! Congrats.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Bagmedic said:


> Here is my haul from last night.  My outlet had some nice choices which is rare.  I saw the Dreamer in Cypress that was pretty but I think I prefer my Bedford in this color and trying not to have duplicates.  Another bag I considered was the Parker Top Handle in Moss.  It had a brownish croco flap and the bottom part was moss.  But I came home with the ones below.
> 
> View attachment 4691012
> 
> View attachment 4691013
> View attachment 4691014
> 
> 
> I'm still questioning if I will use the frame bag but it is soooo nicely made and a lot bigger than it looks online.  It can easily fit a full size wallet and other items since there is a little depth at the bottom.  I had an envelope wallet with me that worked very well.  If I want to make more room say for a sunglass case, I'd carry a card holder that way I have room for makeup pouch and few other small items.  I think it will look great with a white prairie skirt or light denim.  It has a thin chalk leather strap but sure I can use a gold chain strap I have.
> 
> The Paige is leopard haircalf on the front but leather on the back so no worries about rubbing the hair off.  I had wanted the Wild Beast rogue but this will be a better option and a different style from all my other bags from Coach.  It is a great weekend size and while the strap is a shoulder strap, I can switch it out with another strap.  I think the strap from my black duffle would work well with it since it has the same hardware.
> 
> I don't have any of the quilted items and liked the simplicity of the Grace bag in this grey color.  I think it works great with white and pastels for Spring.  I feel a bag charm will spice it up a bit!  While I'm not a scarf person for my bags, I was looking at a scarf while at the outlet and was just getting ready to decide the white with blue floral detail would be nice, someone snatched it while I was looking at it!  Rude!  Turns out it was the only one they had and I don't see that one online.  Just flat out rude!
> 
> All 3 bags cost me less than one of the bags!  I had a 20% off $200 email to use along with the 70% off the store offered.  Nice when you can get it and the reason I came home with 3 bags!!!....well....that and no willpower!  LOL!


I was there in the afternoon and saw the frame bag.  I was surprised at how large is was compared to how it looks online.  Great purchases!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lee22 said:


> Been wanting a practical lighter blue bag that I can where everyday with enough room to store my ipad and other goodies but comfortable enough to wear over the shoulder. Decided to go with the Charlie Bucket.
> View attachment 4690390
> View attachment 4690389


Is that Stone Blue?


----------



## Satcheldoll

I was only supposed to return the items from the last FOS but the 70% off in store got me.


----------



## Lee22

BeachBagGal said:


> Is that Stone Blue?


Yes


----------



## Lee22

Picked this up at another outlet today.


----------



## Lee22

Satcheldoll said:


> I was only supposed to return the items from the last FOS but the 70% off in store got me.


Nice signature leather dinkys. I keep looking at the lavender...


----------



## Satcheldoll

Lee22 said:


> Nice signature leather dinkys. I keep looking at the lavender...


I love that it has silver hardware!


----------



## momofgirls

Lee22 said:


> Picked this up at another outlet today.
> View attachment 4691204


Do u have the item # ?


----------



## Lee22

momofgirls said:


> Do u have the item # ?


Sure here you go 86407


----------



## Saaski

Buumbi said:


> This spoke to me but I can’t decide whether to use it or sell it for profit!


Ooh, I love that patchwork style! Where did you find it?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Satcheldoll said:


> I was only supposed to return the items from the last FOS but the 70% off in store got me.


Bag twins on the lavender signature dinky.  Hard to pass up with 70% + 20% and such a pretty color!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Bag twins on the lavender signature dinky.  Hard to pass up with 70% + 20% and such a pretty color!


Unfortunately I didn't get the additional 20% off. Coachoutlet hasn't sent me emails in a long time. But I'm ok with the 70%.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Satcheldoll said:


> I was only supposed to return the items from the last FOS but the 70% off in store got me.


Very nice. Enjoy


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> I was only supposed to return the items from the last FOS but the 70% off in store got me.


Very nice haul. I love the signature Dinkys. These are on my wishlist. I've been looking for them in the outlet, but no luck. I rather get them for 70% off instead of 50% off, but I might pull the trigger.



Lee22 said:


> Picked this up at another outlet today.
> View attachment 4691204



So cute.


----------



## MKB0925

Lee22 said:


> Been wanting a practical lighter blue bag that I can where everyday with enough room to store my ipad and other goodies but comfortable enough to wear over the shoulder. Decided to go with the Charlie Bucket.
> View attachment 4690390
> View attachment 4690389


Beautiful bag!! I love this color and bag....I just bought one in Beechwood


----------



## momofgirls

Lee22 said:


> Sure here you go 86407


Thank U!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

This is what I purchased last weekend with the 30% off.


----------



## Lee22

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag!! I love this color and bag....I just bought one in Beechwood[/QUOTE
> Thanks and twins on the beechwood -- just lovely!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

SeattleGal93 said:


> Sharing my new beauty! I haven’t purchased anything from Coach in quite a while. The other night I got an email from the outlet and decided to check out the sale. I saw this bag and had to have it! I have it in black/gold and always wanted this color but could never find it...until now! I’m having a moment with this color if you can’t tell! It’s gorgeous IRL.
> Dinky with quilting and rivets with gunmetal hardware; the color is light saddle. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4688767
> View attachment 4688766


JUST A STUNNING BAG.  CONGRATS.


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> You got the peanut butter Dinky! Congrats! The color is delicious! I have the Rogue 25 on the same color!


Twins on the peanut butter rogue.


----------



## Lee22

New to me - Arrived today. Makes me smile in the midst of everything. The flowers & bright pink warms my heart and reminds me to keep the faith and hope alive.


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> New to me - Arrived today. Makes me smile in the midst of everything. The flowers & bright pink warms my heart and reminds me to keep the faith and hope alive.
> View attachment 4692191
> View attachment 4692192
> View attachment 4692193


Beautiful! Could not agree more! I have some outlet goodies being delivered today as well. Am anxious to see them. Will post once they arrive!


----------



## Caspin22

Lee22 said:


> New to me - Arrived today. Makes me smile in the midst of everything. The flowers & bright pink warms my heart and reminds me to keep the faith and hope alive.
> View attachment 4692191
> View attachment 4692192
> View attachment 4692193



Gorgeous!  I have the blue tote coming, hopefully Thursday, and I can't wait to get it.  I might need the pink now too!!  Free shipping today!


----------



## Miats

Such a beautiful color combination. 
I am impatiently waiting for my oxblood Cassie to be delivered by UPS. 
I hope it’s love.


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful! Could not agree more! I have some outlet goodies being delivered today as well. Am anxious to see them. Will post once they arrive!


Thank you! Can’t wait to see yours. So so pretty!


----------



## Teagaggle

Arrived from FOS. Factory versions, IMO, of retail Tabby bags...
Jade messenger in Lavender and Jade shoulder bag in Oxblood/multi.
Both come with a long & short strap.


----------



## musiclover

Lee22 said:


> New to me - Arrived today. Makes me smile in the midst of everything. The flowers & bright pink warms my heart and reminds me to keep the faith and hope alive.
> View attachment 4692191
> View attachment 4692192
> View attachment 4692193


Oooh...I just love your Kaffe tote. That is so pretty!


----------



## DencoDarlin

I could not stop thinking about this bag, so happy it’s here! I’m not usually one for structured bags, but Cassie won me over!


----------



## Lee22

Caspin22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I have the blue tote coming, hopefully Thursday, and I can't wait to get it.  I might need the pink now too!!  Free shipping today!


Awesome - I was debating between the two colors but love the look of both!!


----------



## Lee22

musiclover said:


> Oooh...I just love your Kaffe tote. That is so pretty!


Thank you! Very pretty in person and didn’t know if it was a keeper but oh Yes :0)


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Arrived from FOS. Factory versions, IMO, of retail Tabby bags...
> Jade messenger in Lavender and Jade shoulder bag in Oxblood/multi.
> Both come with a long & short strap.
> View attachment 4692277
> View attachment 4692278
> View attachment 4692279
> View attachment 4692280


I love both but that lavender is calling my name. Looks like suede on the front??


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> I love both but that lavender is calling my name. Looks like suede on the front??


Yes, lower front. Inside color was a surprise...berry...


----------



## txstats

CoachMaven said:


> My double reveal, yellow is apparently my thing this season! My vintage yellow daypack and my Coach Originals Turnlock Curved Top Handle Crossbody in Buttercup.
> View attachment 4683599



So pretty and vintage-y! Love the buttercup color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Happy St Patrick’s Day to me. I love 70% off. Such a great color


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> New to me - Arrived today. Makes me smile in the midst of everything. The flowers & bright pink warms my heart and reminds me to keep the faith and hope alive.
> View attachment 4692191
> View attachment 4692192
> View attachment 4692193


Oh so gorgeous!  I can't wait for my pink tote to get here.  I love my blue one and have been using it daily for a couple months.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Arrived from FOS. Factory versions, IMO, of retail Tabby bags...
> Jade messenger in Lavender and Jade shoulder bag in Oxblood/multi.
> Both come with a long & short strap.
> View attachment 4692277
> View attachment 4692278
> View attachment 4692279
> View attachment 4692280


I love the lavender.  Can I say I like these better than the Tabby because the "tongue" isn't so long?


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, lower front. Inside color was a surprise...berry...
> View attachment 4692372


Sweet


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> Oh so gorgeous!  I can't wait for my pink tote to get here.  I love my blue one and have been using it daily for a couple months.


It’s a keeper


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Arrived from FOS. Factory versions, IMO, of retail Tabby bags...
> Jade messenger in Lavender and Jade shoulder bag in Oxblood/multi.
> Both come with a long & short strap.
> View attachment 4692277
> View attachment 4692278
> View attachment 4692279
> View attachment 4692280


That oxblood/multi is gorgeous!


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> That oxblood/multi is gorgeous!


That's my current fav...


----------



## lovevintagecoach

laurg22 said:


> such a nice find ! did they have other coach bags at your tj maxx ?


They had a couple of bags .  And several wristlets .  I went to a couple of others but they only had 1 bag.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

I just got my wizard of oz tote ! I snagged it on the fos  I thought I had missed the oz boat !


----------



## SEWDimples

My outlet haul.










Marshalls find.



New bags charms from Coach sale and older key chain


----------



## zjones

My first pair of CitySole sneakers. These will go perfectly with my hibiscus Emery 21. I had to call Coach House in NYC and order from them as they had the last two pairs in my size in the entire country.


----------



## Wendyann7

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Happy St Patrick’s Day to me. I love 70% off. Such a great color


wow, they still have this at the outlet?  I carried the same bag today and I love the color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wendyann7 said:


> wow, they still have this at the outlet?  I carried the same bag today and I love the color!


Ty. Everything at the outlets lol. Be safe


----------



## Caspin22

Teagaggle said:


> Arrived from FOS. Factory versions, IMO, of retail Tabby bags...
> Jade messenger in Lavender and Jade shoulder bag in Oxblood/multi.
> Both come with a long & short strap.
> View attachment 4692277
> View attachment 4692278
> View attachment 4692279
> View attachment 4692280



Every time I saw these on display at the outlet, I wished that I could carry small bags.  They really are beautiful - I like them more than the Tabbys.


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ty. Everything at the outlets lol. Be safe



I received an email from both Coach retail and Coach Outlet yesterday that they are closing all of their stores completely until March 27th.  Are some stores still open?


----------



## valv54

So I got my courier bag today and I'm kind of on the fence about it. Really nice, lots of pockets, and crossbody! The "tounge" is gonna drive me nuts though. I guess I have a little while to think about it.


----------



## Narnanz

valv54 said:


> So I got my courier bag today and I'm kind of on the fence about it. Really nice, lots of pockets, and crossbody! The "tounge" is gonna drive me nuts though. I guess I have a little while to think about it.


is it difficult to get into or is it the tongue going to curl?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> I received an email from both Coach retail and Coach Outlet yesterday that they are closing all of their stores completely until March 27th.  Are some stores still open?


Nope


----------



## valv54

Narnanz said:


> is it difficult to get into or is it the tongue going to curl?


Its difficult to get into the notch and keep it closed. I was thinking there would be a magnet in the tab to keep it closed like the rodarte couriers but no.


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> Arrived from FOS. Factory versions, IMO, of retail Tabby bags...
> Jade messenger in Lavender and Jade shoulder bag in Oxblood/multi.
> Both come with a long & short strap.
> View attachment 4692277
> View attachment 4692278
> View attachment 4692279
> View attachment 4692280



I wanted the purple messenger bag last sale. The color is so pretty! I called my store but they suck.. they didn't receive this bag in their store. And of course I'm locked out this sale.


----------



## CatePNW

Just got this today, Frame Bag 23.  She looks good, will fully unwrap later.


----------



## Lee22

CatePNW said:


> Just got this today, Frame Bag 23.  She looks good, will fully unwrap later.
> View attachment 4693202


Twins! My first frame bag


----------



## redwood66

KF tote in pink and the navy scarf I bought for my new Prussian rogue.  So glad I was able to get the other color in the tote because I use the blue one every day.


----------



## CatePNW

redwood66 said:


> KF tote in pink and the navy scarf I bought for my new Prussian rogue.  So glad I was able to get the other color in the tote because I use the blue one every day.
> 
> View attachment 4693491


I love that tote, if I had need for something large, I'd get it!


----------



## CatePNW

zjones said:


> My first pair of CitySole sneakers. These will go perfectly with my hibiscus Emery 21. I had to call Coach House in NYC and order from them as they had the last two pairs in my size in the entire country.
> 
> View attachment 4692632
> View attachment 4692633


I love this sneaker line, but have no idea how they will fit me.  I want the Chalk/Black/Camel tiger hair calf ones that J-Lo is wearing in the promo pics.  It would probably be easier for me to order them from Macy's to check the fit.  Returning there would be easier than to Coach...LOL!


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> KF tote in pink and the navy scarf I bought for my new Prussian rogue.  So glad I was able to get the other color in the tote because I use the blue one every day.
> 
> View attachment 4693491


Your Prussian Rogue looks great wit the scarf. I need to use them more.


----------



## whateve

CatePNW said:


> I love this sneaker line, but have no idea how they will fit me.  I want the Chalk/Black/Camel tiger hair calf ones that J-Lo is wearing in the promo pics.  It would probably be easier for me to order them from Macy's to check the fit.  Returning there would be easier than to Coach...LOL!


Like most Coach shoes, I think they run a little narrow. Most people recommend sizing down a half size, but although the half size down fit me, I felt my regular size was more comfortable.


----------



## Caspin22

KF tote arrived today, fully wrapped and brand new. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Caspin22 said:


> KF tote arrived today, fully wrapped and brand new. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4693786
> View attachment 4693787


i bought both colors, they arrive today. Super happy.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Caspin22 said:


> I received an email from both Coach retail and Coach Outlet yesterday that they are closing all of their stores completely until March 27th.  Are some stores still open?


In California they are closed. Not a necessity.


----------



## katev

This was my last Outlet purchase before the Great COVID-19 Shutdown.

Thumper has always been a favorite of mine, although I know that I am probably too old to be wearing cartoon character fashions!

I have purchased and returned a few Coach x Disney Thumper items and I have passed on a few others but I have kept my Thumper Watch and Thumper Bag Charm and I enjoy wearing both of them.

There was one more item that I really wanted, the Thumper Coin Purse but the retail price was rather high for a frivolous fancy, but when the item finally went to the outlets and the FOS online sale they sold out almost instantly and I wasn't able to get one. You can still find them on secondary online sites like eBay but they are usually rather expensive.

I had been stalking my local outlets to find one without any luck - they did have a few Dalmatians and Dumbos but no Thumpers.

On Tuesday afternoon, shortly after getting an email from Coach saying that they were shutting down all their stores at end-of-business that day, I heard from an SA at the outlet in Rosemont IL that they had one Thumper coin purse in stock, but she didn't know if it would still be available (or on sale) after the shutdown and she couldn't ship it to me.

I jumped into my car and headed to the outlet, it was rush hour and I expected heavy traffic near O'Hare Airport but the traffic was very light. When I got to the outlet, parking was a breeze and the whole place was like a Ghost Town with hardly anyone in the mall.

I got my Coach Thumper Disney Character Leather Coin Pouch 89988 B-SV/A for $29.40 (retail $98) and I am keeping this one, not only because I love Thumper but as a memento of a strange time in our history!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> This was my last Outlet purchase before the Great COVID-19 Shutdown.
> 
> Thumper has always been a favorite of mine, although I know that I am probably too old to be wearing cartoon character fashions!
> 
> I have purchased and returned a few Coach x Disney Thumper items and I have passed on a few others but I have kept my Thumper Watch and Thumper Bag Charm and I enjoy wearing both of them.
> 
> There was one more item that I really wanted, the Thumper Coin Purse but the retail price was rather high for a frivolous fancy, but when the item finally went to the outlets and the FOS online sale they sold out almost instantly and I wasn't able to get one. You can still find them on secondary online sites like eBay but they are usually rather expensive.
> 
> I had been stalking my local outlets to find one without any luck - they did have a few Dalmatians and Dumbos but no Thumpers.
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, shortly after getting an email from Coach saying that they were shutting down all their stores at end-of-business that day, I heard from an SA at the outlet in Rosemont IL that they had one Thumper coin purse in stock, but she didn't know if it would still be available (or on sale) after the shutdown and she couldn't ship it to me.
> 
> I jumped into my car and headed to the outlet, it was rush hour and I expected heavy traffic near O'Hare Airport but the traffic was very light. When I got to the outlet, parking was a breeze and the whole place was like a Ghost Town with hardly anyone in the mall.
> 
> I got my Coach Thumper Disney Character Leather Coin Pouch 89988 B-SV/A for $29.40 (retail $98) and I am keeping this one, not only because I love Thumper but as a memento of a strange time in our history!
> 
> View attachment 4694055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694057


This is so cute, katev!  Which handbag do you think you will decorate with Thumper, or are you going to use it as a coin case inside your bag instead?


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> This is so cute, katev!  Which handbag do you think you will decorate with Thumper, or are you going to use it as a coin case inside your bag instead?




Thanks! I usually use coin cases inside my bag to carry earbuds or phone cords or other small items, but here is a picture of my tobacco double swagger decorated with the Thumper charm.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Thanks! I usually use coin cases inside my bag to carry earbuds or phone cords or other small items, but here is a picture of my tobacco double swagger decorated with the Thumper charm.
> 
> View attachment 4694073


Oh, I just love this!  That little Thumper is quite the character.  He looks so good on your double Swagger.


----------



## musiclover

A couple of new purchases for me...
CitySole shoes from the last PCE


Navy Cassie (FOS) with essential tearose charm from PCE


Crossbody floral bag from the outlets with my own short gold chain


----------



## faintlymacabre

Here's my Cashin Carry tote! I am so in love with this colour!!!!! The navy contrast is so perfect.

I think my only complaint is that the strap is so long, but I'm also really short I guess. I use the shortest of 7 hole settings and it's lower than I like for crossbody, especially considering it's such a tall bag. No way I can use it on the shoulder, which is what I wanted to do.


----------



## momofgirls

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's my Cashin Carry tote! I am so in love with this colour!!!!! The navy contrast is so perfect.
> 
> I think my only complaint is that the strap is so long, but I'm also really short I guess. I use the shortest of 7 hole settings and it's lower than I like for crossbody, especially considering it's such a tall bag. No way I can use it on the shoulder, which is what I wanted to do.
> 
> View attachment 4694143
> 
> View attachment 4694144
> 
> View attachment 4694145


Love the color.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's my Cashin Carry tote! I am so in love with this colour!!!!! The navy contrast is so perfect.
> 
> I think my only complaint is that the strap is so long, but I'm also really short I guess. I use the shortest of 7 hole settings and it's lower than I like for crossbody, especially considering it's such a tall bag. No way I can use it on the shoulder, which is what I wanted to do.
> 
> View attachment 4694143
> 
> View attachment 4694144
> 
> View attachment 4694145


How functionable is the bag?  Is it awkward being so boxy and trying to close the top via the zipper or will you leave it open.  I think I'd have to see it IRL to decide if it would work for me.  I like totes in the summer.


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's my Cashin Carry tote! I am so in love with this colour!!!!! The navy contrast is so perfect.
> 
> I think my only complaint is that the strap is so long, but I'm also really short I guess. I use the shortest of 7 hole settings and it's lower than I like for crossbody, especially considering it's such a tall bag. No way I can use it on the shoulder, which is what I wanted to do.
> 
> View attachment 4694143
> 
> View attachment 4694144
> 
> View attachment 4694145


This is beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> This was my last Outlet purchase before the Great COVID-19 Shutdown.
> 
> Thumper has always been a favorite of mine, although I know that I am probably too old to be wearing cartoon character fashions!
> 
> I have purchased and returned a few Coach x Disney Thumper items and I have passed on a few others but I have kept my Thumper Watch and Thumper Bag Charm and I enjoy wearing both of them.
> 
> There was one more item that I really wanted, the Thumper Coin Purse but the retail price was rather high for a frivolous fancy, but when the item finally went to the outlets and the FOS online sale they sold out almost instantly and I wasn't able to get one. You can still find them on secondary online sites like eBay but they are usually rather expensive.
> 
> I had been stalking my local outlets to find one without any luck - they did have a few Dalmatians and Dumbos but no Thumpers.
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, shortly after getting an email from Coach saying that they were shutting down all their stores at end-of-business that day, I heard from an SA at the outlet in Rosemont IL that they had one Thumper coin purse in stock, but she didn't know if it would still be available (or on sale) after the shutdown and she couldn't ship it to me.
> 
> I jumped into my car and headed to the outlet, it was rush hour and I expected heavy traffic near O'Hare Airport but the traffic was very light. When I got to the outlet, parking was a breeze and the whole place was like a Ghost Town with hardly anyone in the mall.
> 
> I got my Coach Thumper Disney Character Leather Coin Pouch 89988 B-SV/A for $29.40 (retail $98) and I am keeping this one, not only because I love Thumper but as a memento of a strange time in our history!
> 
> View attachment 4694055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694057


Cute! And the perfect expression for everything going on right now!


----------



## MonsieurMode

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's my Cashin Carry tote! I am so in love with this colour!!!!! The navy contrast is so perfect.
> 
> I think my only complaint is that the strap is so long, but I'm also really short I guess. I use the shortest of 7 hole settings and it's lower than I like for crossbody, especially considering it's such a tall bag. No way I can use it on the shoulder, which is what I wanted to do.
> 
> View attachment 4694143
> 
> View attachment 4694144
> 
> View attachment 4694145



I've been eyeing this for a while. Could you post some pictures to better capture the size? Mod shots would be amazing but not necessary


----------



## carterazo

I was really bummed that I fell asleep about this.  I really wanted to go to the store and have them search for KF bag I completely missed.  Oh well.  Better to be well and healthy than to have a bag.


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> KF tote in pink and the navy scarf I bought for my new Prussian rogue.  So glad I was able to get the other color in the tote because I use the blue one every day.
> 
> View attachment 4693491



That pink is so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Caspin22 said:


> KF tote arrived today, fully wrapped and brand new. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4693786
> View attachment 4693787



The colors are so vibrant and pretty!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> A couple of new purchases for me...
> CitySole shoes from the last PCE
> View attachment 4694128
> 
> Navy Cassie (FOS) with essential tearose charm from PCE
> View attachment 4694127
> 
> Crossbody floral bag from the outlets with my own short gold chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694129



Great finds, dear ML!


----------



## carterazo

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's my Cashin Carry tote! I am so in love with this colour!!!!! The navy contrast is so perfect.
> 
> I think my only complaint is that the strap is so long, but I'm also really short I guess. I use the shortest of 7 hole settings and it's lower than I like for crossbody, especially considering it's such a tall bag. No way I can use it on the shoulder, which is what I wanted to do.
> 
> View attachment 4694143
> 
> View attachment 4694144
> 
> View attachment 4694145



I ordered this last week and was hoping I don't love it.  The green looks so beautiful online.  Now your pic makes me think I'm in trouble.   Is it to tall to carry by the handles only?  I'm a shortie too.    Enjoy yours!!!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Great finds, dear ML!


Thanks, C!  I must do my best to use everything.  I'm still on Spring Break so we will see what our return to school will be like in another week.


----------



## lenarmc




----------



## redwood66

My last items from FOS arrived in very nice shape but no dust bags.  But why do they send $300 bags in a lightly padded paper envelope?  The Riley 22s are very nice bags and the perfect size.  




Here is my little Riley 18 in comparison.


----------



## Saaski

redwood66 said:


> My last items from FOS arrived in very nice shape but no dust bags.  But why do they send $300 bags in a lightly padded paper envelope?  The Riley 22s are very nice bags and the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 4695806
> 
> 
> Here is my little Riley 18 in comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4695807


The Riley on the left is such a beautiful bag. I've had my eye on it.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Coach Station after her rehab.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> New to me Coach Station after her rehab.
> View attachment 4695875


Wow nice sheen!


----------



## n4n6906

Good Morning Friends!

I did some damage a few weeks back, and here today to show you the goods! Cassie in Pine, Riley WOC in black -newest add, Belt from men’s line, convertible belt bag with quilting and rivets - got this a few months ago and I don’t think I have shared it with y’all, a silk scarf, Serena sandal in Beechwood, and Odessa wedges with some rivet details. 

Also picked up a Dyson hair dryer...




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Now on a shopping ban for a while....or until something else catches me eye.


----------



## LOVEsersen

2 originals + 1 Willis 18



I love this olive green color


it says limited edition!





dark saddle color Willis 18







Same color saddle


Love the most the yellow leather lining


----------



## Caspin22

The Editorial XL Zoe is a bag I always lusted after. If you know anything about me you know that a chewy leather shoulder bag is my jam. I found this one in bronze for a stupid price on eBay and snatched it up. I’m not usually a fan of brass hardware but it works well with the color. The leather is broken in like a favorite leather jacket and feels fabulous. Someday I will leave my house and get to carry it!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

n4n6906 said:


> Good Morning Friends!
> 
> I did some damage a few weeks back, and here today to show you the goods! Cassie in Pine, Riley WOC in black -newest add, Belt from men’s line, convertible belt bag with quilting and rivets - got this a few months ago and I don’t think I have shared it with y’all, a silk scarf, Serena sandal in Beechwood, and Odessa wedges with some rivet details.
> 
> Also picked up a Dyson hair dryer...
> 
> View attachment 4696268
> View attachment 4696269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on a shopping ban for a while....or until something else catches me eye.


Some great goodies there! Can I see a close up of the Cassie.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LOVEsersen said:


> 2 originals + 1 Willis 18
> View attachment 4696289
> 
> 
> I love this olive green color
> View attachment 4696290
> 
> it says limited edition!
> View attachment 4696291
> 
> View attachment 4696292
> 
> 
> dark saddle color Willis 18
> View attachment 4696297
> 
> View attachment 4696298
> View attachment 4696299
> View attachment 4696300
> 
> 
> Same color saddle
> View attachment 4696293
> 
> Love the most the yellow leather lining
> View attachment 4696294
> View attachment 4696295
> View attachment 4696296


Those are some beauties! I agree on the green!


----------



## n4n6906

BeachBagGal said:


> Some great goodies there! Can I see a close up of the Cassie.


 Here you go! It’s like a chameleon, different color in different lighting.


----------



## BeachBagGal

n4n6906 said:


> Here you go! It’s like a chameleon, different color in different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697331
> View attachment 4697332


❤️ It!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sorry for my late reply, guys!  COVID-19 closed our daycares so I've been trying to wrangle 2 kids (1.5 and 4 years old) while working full time from home.  Doesn't leave much forum time.  Haha.



Bagmedic said:


> How functionable is the bag?  Is it awkward being so boxy and trying to close the top via the zipper or will you leave it open.  I think I'd have to see it IRL to decide if it would work for me.  I like totes in the summer.



The boxiness and structure really appeals to me, so I'm not really put off by that.  I want to wear it using a shoulder strap (definitely doesn't work well crossbody on a shorty), and then also carry it by hand.  The zipper is absolutely awkward to deal with, and requires 2 hands.  I never intended to use it, so it's not a big deal to me, but if zipping up your bag is a must, this would be a dealbreaker.



MonsieurMode said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while. Could you post some pictures to better capture the size? Mod shots would be amazing but not necessary



I'll try later on to take some comparison pics with other bags, and also get a mod shot.  I promise!


----------



## valv54

So got this little guy off of saks the other day. I manly got it for the strap. Is a webbed, crossbody, and It goes with all my vintage bags and I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Teagaggle

valv54 said:


> So got this little guy off of saks the other day. I manly got it for the strap. Is a webbed, crossbody, and It goes with all my vintage bags and I'm very excited about it.


Love the pink/orange combo!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Love the rambler!


----------



## valv54

Nancy in VA said:


> Love the rambler!


Twins! I love that bag.


----------



## mommaoosh

Nancy in VA said:


> Love the rambler!


Me too! I'm hoping they come out with more colors.


----------



## Narnanz

Ramblers Legacy in Mahogany almost completely finished her rehab. Bit more drying and maybe Renapur and a little bit more hardware polishing. First 3 are befores and the last is an after.


----------



## Nancy in VA

mommaoosh said:


> Me too! I'm hoping they come out with more colors.


I would love it in a bright turquoise


----------



## redwood66

New to me 1995 navy Regina after her rehab.  Such a cute bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> I love your Cassie and strawberry charm! I love strawberries.


I love strawberries too!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

MonsieurMode said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while. Could you post some pictures to better capture the size? Mod shots would be amazing but not necessary



As promised.

Gotham, Cashin, Rogue:



Excuse my clothes. I'm in my self-isolation best. Haha... Also please excuse the dirty mirror.

I'm 5'2.

Arm carry:



Crossbody:



Shoulder (totally ridiculous):


----------



## redwood66

Royal purple Originals turnlock bag from Nordies.  Love the color and it came with a 1941 dust bag.


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> Royal purple Originals turnlock bag from Nordies.  Love the color and it came with a 1941 dust bag.
> 
> View attachment 4700390


I love it! It's really tiny though, isn't it?


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> I love it! It's really tiny though, isn't it?


Thank you!  I don't think the Nordies measurements are right because it measures 7.5 across the top and 5.75 across the bottom.  I think it's the same as the one on Coach.com but with a different strap.  So glad I got this color since all the colors are almost sold out.  I can't find a nice purple vintage Coach anything anywhere that is much less or any less than the $149 this one was on sale.  I've been looking for awhile.


----------



## redwood66

Maybe this will help.  Next to my Kimball and my Regina.


----------



## mommaoosh

I've had my eyes on this forever and decided to grab it before the sale ended. Love me some rivets!


----------



## houseof999

My new Coach originals turnlock pouch and the original pocket purse.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> My new Coach originals turnlock pouch and the original pocket purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700659


Can you show how much the new turncock pouch can hold house? I ordered one today but am hoping it's not too small.


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Can you show how much the new turncock pouch can hold house? I ordered one today but am hoping it's not too small.


Yup will get a pic sometime tomorrow. I gotta home school my kiddos because school is now closed till May 1st.  Lord help me! Better yet, send me some wine. Lol!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Yup will get a pic sometime tomorrow. I gotta home school my kiddos because school is now closed till May 1st.  Lord help me! Better yet, send me some wine. Lol!


A crate of wine is on it's way to you


----------



## sparkle1

faintlymacabre said:


> As promised.
> 
> Gotham, Cashin, Rogue:
> View attachment 4699808
> 
> 
> Excuse my clothes. I'm in my self-isolation best. Haha... Also please excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> I'm 5'2.
> 
> Arm carry:
> View attachment 4699809
> 
> 
> Crossbody:
> View attachment 4699810
> 
> 
> Shoulder (totally ridiculous):
> View attachment 4699811


Sorry if I missed it, but where did you find this color? I have searched online and I cannot find it. It is an amazing bag.


----------



## Ireiki4u

redwood66 said:


> New to me 1995 navy Regina after her rehab.  Such a cute bag.


She’s one of my favorites, I seem to use mine a lot.


----------



## MonsieurMode

faintlymacabre said:


> As promised.
> 
> Gotham, Cashin, Rogue:
> View attachment 4699808
> 
> 
> Excuse my clothes. I'm in my self-isolation best. Haha... Also please excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> I'm 5'2.
> 
> Arm carry:
> View attachment 4699809
> 
> 
> Crossbody:
> View attachment 4699810
> 
> 
> Shoulder (totally ridiculous):
> View attachment 4699811



Absolutely gorgeous and a great size! Thanks for all the pictures  

I wish it was a little larger, but I think I could still make it work. Now between the navy and green.....


----------



## Lee22

Backpack fans I waited till the last minute to grab this one and happy I did. Love the bright cherry color. Dust bag included too.


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> A crate of wine is on it's way to you


Here you go: this doesn't hold much. Lol. Just the basics. I was able fit several little things just to see how much I could fit in it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The card holder does fully fit in the zippered pocket. I just have it sticking out to show that you could put something slim like that if needed. HTH!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Here you go: this doesn't hold much. Lol. Just the basics. I was able fit several little things just to see how much I could fit in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701299
> View attachment 4701300
> 
> The card holder does fully fit in the zippered pocket. I just have it sticking out to show that you could put something slim like that if needed. HTH!


That's not bad! My biggest item is a mini pochette and my phone. I think it will work. Appreciate you taking a break from teaching to take these pics! How's it going with the home schooling? Are the boys settling down to it?


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> That's not bad! My biggest item is a mini pochette and my phone. I think it will work. Appreciate you taking a break from teaching to take these pics! How's it going with the home schooling? Are the boys settling down to it?


Haha no.. DS1 loves math but when it comes to reading he's like "are we done"? DS2 (4 years old) wanted to do fractions just like his older brother. I downloaded an age appropriate math app and sat him down and he was happy as he could be!


----------



## Saaski

I already shared this in the vintage thread, but I'm so happy about it gonna share it again! My new-to-me Prescott Brief, found for $35 on eBay plus shipping. A few scratches, but I don't care, I love it.


----------



## VintageViv

Saaski said:


> I already shared this in the vintage thread, but I'm so happy about it gonna share it again! My new-to-me Prescott Brief, found for $35 on eBay plus shipping. A few scratches, but I don't care, I love it.
> View attachment 4701545



GORGEOUS!


----------



## CoachMaven

Narnanz said:


> Ramblers Legacy in Mahogany almost completely finished her rehab. Bit more drying and maybe Renapur and a little bit more hardware polishing. First 3 are befores and the last is an after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699348


Yours looks exactly like mine does! These mahogany bags rehab beautifully.


----------



## VintageViv

CoachMaven said:


> Yours looks exactly like mine does! These mahogany bags rehab beautifully.


I got the same bag too!


----------



## CoachMaven

VintageViv said:


> I got the same bag too!


Oh, we're triplets!


----------



## VintageViv

CoachMaven said:


> Oh, we're triplets!


Yup!


----------



## Narnanz

VintageViv said:


> I got the same bag too!





CoachMaven said:


> Oh, we're triplets!


Only the best.!


----------



## VintageViv

houseof999 said:


> Here you go: this doesn't hold much. Lol. Just the basics. I was able fit several little things just to see how much I could fit in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701299
> View attachment 4701300
> 
> The card holder does fully fit in the zippered pocket. I just have it sticking out to show that you could put something slim like that if needed. HTH!


I love your fruit print card holder! I have a fruit print wristlet. It is such a fun pattern.


----------



## houseof999

VintageViv said:


> I love your fruit print card holder! I have a fruit print wristlet. It is such a fun pattern.


 
Thanks. I use it when I carry my strawberry kisslock bag also!


----------



## Saaski

houseof999 said:


> Thanks. I use it when I carry my strawberry kisslock bag also!
> View attachment 4702622


That is a CUTE bag.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

My birthday present


----------



## VintageViv

houseof999 said:


> Thanks. I use it when I carry my strawberry kisslock bag also!
> View attachment 4702622


Oooh that is fun!


----------



## Lee22

Been waiting to catch a good deal on this metallic parker. Arrived today.


----------



## Lee22

Aku_no_Hana said:


> My birthday present


Happy Birthday!! Love the customization


----------



## JenJBS

Lee22 said:


> Been waiting to catch a good deal on this metallic parker. Arrived today.
> View attachment 4702907
> View attachment 4702909



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

Lee22 said:


> Happy Birthday!! Love the customization


Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!  It's beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## Alana C

My most recent purchase - oxblood MTO Rogue 31!


----------



## ditzydi

katev said:


> Thanks! I usually use coin cases inside my bag to carry earbuds or phone cords or other small items, but here is a picture of my tobacco double swagger decorated with the Thumper charm.
> 
> View attachment 4694073


What a great idea to use the coin purse to hold earbuds and phone cords.  I'll have to do that with my heart coin purse.


----------



## alana171

Hi everyone! Spent my birthday money in the sale and picked up the Market Tote, with monogrammed hangtag and a new signature hangtag too. I love it.
Going to wear it to the Kitchen and Living room later


----------



## tealocean

Aku_no_Hana said:


> My birthday present


Happy Birthday! I love the tea roses and that metal one is an extra special touch!


----------



## tealocean

alana171 said:


> Hi everyone! Spent my birthday money in the sale and picked up the Market Tote, with monogrammed hangtag and a new signature hangtag too. I love it.
> Going to wear it to the Kitchen and Living room later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703261


LOL! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday! I love the tea roses and that metal one is an extra special touch!


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally arrived from Nordie's sale.   Courier Hobo.


----------



## musiclover

Aku_no_Hana said:


> My birthday present





alana171 said:


> Hi everyone! Spent my birthday money in the sale and picked up the Market Tote, with monogrammed hangtag and a new signature hangtag too. I love it.
> Going to wear it to the Kitchen and Living room later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703261


Happy Birthday, Ladies!  Your birthday gifts are lovely!


----------



## musiclover

My Kaffe Fassett tote has arrived and it's just beautiful.  The colours are lovely.


----------



## inkfade

From the outlet, but the leather feels just like my full price leather items! I smashed the buy button as soon as I saw it. Various shades of black, gray, and my beloved dusty purple? Yes please!!!!!


----------



## whateve

inkfade said:


> From the outlet, but the leather feels just like my full price leather items! I smashed the buy button as soon as I saw it. Various shades of black, gray, and my beloved dusty purple? Yes please!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4703697
> 
> View attachment 4703696


That's very pretty!


----------



## VintageViv

inkfade said:


> From the outlet, but the leather feels just like my full price leather items! I smashed the buy button as soon as I saw it. Various shades of black, gray, and my beloved dusty purple? Yes please!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4703697
> 
> View attachment 4703696


Love it! Those color combos are gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Aku_no_Hana said:


> My birthday present


Happy birthday! Sweet gift.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> My Kaffe Fassett tote has arrived and it's just beautiful.  The colours are lovely.
> View attachment 4703606
> 
> View attachment 4703607


She's lovely, congrats!


----------



## Ireiki4u

musiclover said:


> My Kaffe Fassett tote has arrived and it's just beautiful.  The colours are lovely.
> View attachment 4703606
> 
> View attachment 4703607


I have both colors, just love them.


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> My Kaffe Fassett tote has arrived and it's just beautiful.  The colours are lovely.
> View attachment 4703606
> 
> View attachment 4703607


I really like this! I don't need another tote, I don't need another tote, I don't need another tote....


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> She's lovely, congrats!


Thanks, C!  I'm going to use it as my school bag as I walk to "school" (the downstairs office) everyday.


Ireiki4u said:


> I have both colors, just love them.


I wanted the blue one as well, but all sold out.  You're so lucky to have both!


CoachMaven said:


> I really like this! I don't need another tote, I don't need another tote, I don't need another tote....


It's so pretty and the colours are vibrant, yet soft,  I like that it's lightweight, and much better for my shoulders (rotator cuff injury on both left and right shoulders).


----------



## Elizabeth247

musiclover said:


> My Kaffe Fassett tote has arrived and it's just beautiful.  The colours are lovely.
> View attachment 4703606
> 
> View attachment 4703607


That bag is so beautiful I was really tempted to buy it and I'm not tempted by much these days I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## VintageViv

Happy Birthday/Easter to me! I got myself a little present in the FOS: large phone wallet in Bunny Print/Bright Coral. My oversized Stylo 2 in otter box style case actually fits inside the phone slip pocket but I plan to repurpose that for receipts/bills, as I love how roomy it is. As you can see in pix, the color reads more pink in natural light and more orange in artificial/indoor light (last pic). Soft leather inside is very nice.


----------



## Elizabeth247

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally arrived from Nordie's sale.   Courier Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4703573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703574


Wow that's a super elegant-looking bag.


----------



## Elizabeth247

VintageViv said:


> Happy Birthday/Easter to me! I got myself a little present in the FOS: large phone wallet in Bunny Print/Bright Coral. My oversized Stylo 2 in otter box style case actually fits inside the phone slip pocket but I plan to repurpose that for receipts/bills, as I love how roomy it is. As you can see in pix, the color reads more pink in natural light and more orange in artificial/indoor light (last pic). Soft leather inside is very nice.


The bunnies are so much fun I'm sure that will make you happy every time you look at it.


----------



## Elizabeth247

faintlymacabre said:


> As promised.
> 
> Gotham, Cashin, Rogue:
> View attachment 4699808
> 
> 
> Excuse my clothes. I'm in my self-isolation best. Haha... Also please excuse the dirty mirror.
> 
> I'm 5'2.
> 
> Arm carry:
> View attachment 4699809
> 
> 
> Crossbody:
> View attachment 4699810
> 
> 
> Shoulder (totally ridiculous):
> View attachment 4699811


Oh I was drooling over that Gotham Tote for a while I love that pattern.


----------



## VintageViv

Elizabeth247 said:


> The bunnies are so much fun I'm sure that will make you happy every time you look at it.


They do! Between lockdown and all the dreary news, I needed something with maximum cheer factor right now!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

carterazo said:


> Happy birthday! Sweet gift.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

VintageViv said:


> Happy Birthday/Easter to me! I got myself a little present in the FOS: large phone wallet in Bunny Print/Bright Coral. My oversized Stylo 2 in otter box style case actually fits inside the phone slip pocket but I plan to repurpose that for receipts/bills, as I love how roomy it is. As you can see in pix, the color reads more pink in natural light and more orange in artificial/indoor light (last pic). Soft leather inside is very nice.


Such a cute print!


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> From the outlet, but the leather feels just like my full price leather items! I smashed the buy button as soon as I saw it. Various shades of black, gray, and my beloved dusty purple? Yes please!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4703697
> 
> View attachment 4703696


 Nice! I like the touches of color with the neutral gray.


----------



## tealocean

VintageViv said:


> Happy Birthday/Easter to me! I got myself a little present in the FOS: large phone wallet in Bunny Print/Bright Coral. My oversized Stylo 2 in otter box style case actually fits inside the phone slip pocket but I plan to repurpose that for receipts/bills, as I love how roomy it is. As you can see in pix, the color reads more pink in natural light and more orange in artificial/indoor light (last pic). Soft leather inside is very nice.


This is so cute with the white bunnies! Happy Easter!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

musiclover said:


> My Kaffe Fassett tote has arrived and it's just beautiful.  The colours are lovely.
> View attachment 4703606
> 
> View attachment 4703607


So jealous !! I want one of these totes so bad !  I can’t ever seem to catch it when it is in the one line sale


----------



## musiclover

lovevintagecoach said:


> So jealous !! I want one of these totes so bad !  I can’t ever seem to catch it when it is in the one line sale


It was just by chance that I was able to get one, so I completely understand.  I was reading that other members were ordering the totes so started checking daily myself.  I also check the Factory Online Discussion under Coach Shopping to keep up with the news about what people see and are buying on the FOS.  And I check the Clubhouse discussions frequently if I'm looking for a certain bag.  I hope that helps a bit.  Good luck and I hope you find one!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

musiclover said:


> It was just by chance that I was able to get one, so I completely understand.  I was reading that other members were ordering the totes so started checking daily myself.  I also check the Factory Online Discussion under Coach Shopping to keep up with the news about what people see and are buying on the FOS.  And I check the Clubhouse discussions frequently if I'm looking for a certain bag.  I hope that helps a bit.  Good luck and I hope you find one!


Thank you so much !  I will start checking !


----------



## JakeTR19

I found this gem on ebay last week and won the auction! NWT medium Madison ocelot wallet! I love leopard and the patent together ❤️


----------



## kvm87

Few items I snagged last month. The card case was a free gift with purchase of my Cassie.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

This bag is so cute but the strap is a little short for crossbody so I’m debating on sending it back


----------



## musiclover

JakeTR19 said:


> I found this gem on ebay last week and won the auction! NWT medium Madison ocelot wallet! I love leopard and the patent together ❤️


This is beautiful!  Classic Coach Madison line, my absolute favourite!


----------



## Narnanz

Latest rehab..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Not as successful as I would like. Washing showed up previous mold marks which mean the leather is very freckled. 
Legacy Zip in Olive.


----------



## whateve

leopardgirl0123 said:


> This bag is so cute but the strap is a little short for crossbody so I’m debating on sending it back


I love mine!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> This bag is so cute but the strap is a little short for crossbody so I’m debating on sending it back


It looks good on you, but if you like the strap longer send it back. It will only annoy you.


----------



## VintageViv

tealocean said:


> This is so cute with the white bunnies! Happy Easter!


Happy Easter, @tealocean!


----------



## VintageViv

leopardgirl0123 said:


> This bag is so cute but the strap is a little short for crossbody so I’m debating on sending it back


Omg, so cute! Is this based on the Janice design? It reminds me a lot of my Janice's legacy bag in shape.


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> Omg, so cute! Is this based on the Janice design? It reminds me a lot of my Janice's legacy bag in shape.


I think it is. It is narrower though. It stays almost the same depth from top to bottom, instead of getting much wider at the bottom like Janice.


----------



## Alana C

Recently acquired the Originals Dinky in chalk multi. Definitely prefer this newest version of the Dinky to the regular 1941 Dinky. So much more space inside without the cute, but non-functioning kisslock pouch, and it actually feels lighter weight. And can't forget about that amazing wide leather strap, of course.
The free GWP (card case) is elm and chalk and matches the Dinky PERFECTLY.


----------



## IntheOcean

kvm87 said:


> Few items I snagged last month. The card case was a free gift with purchase of my Cassie.


LOVE the smaller one! Can't remember its name for the life of me, sorry. But it's absolutely stunning!  Congrats.


Alana C said:


> Recently acquired the Originals Dinky in chalk multi. Definitely prefer this newest version of the Dinky to the regular 1941 Dinky. So much more space inside without the cute, but non-functioning kisslock pouch, and it actually feels lighter weight. And can't forget about that amazing wide leather strap, of course.
> The free GWP (card case) is elm and chalk and matches the Dinky PERFECTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707143
> View attachment 4707144
> View attachment 4707145
> View attachment 4707146
> View attachment 4707147


Those colors look sooo good with one another. Beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alana C said:


> Recently acquired the Originals Dinky in chalk multi. Definitely prefer this newest version of the Dinky to the regular 1941 Dinky. So much more space inside without the cute, but non-functioning kisslock pouch, and it actually feels lighter weight. And can't forget about that amazing wide leather strap, of course.
> The free GWP (card case) is elm and chalk and matches the Dinky PERFECTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707143
> View attachment 4707144
> View attachment 4707145
> View attachment 4707146
> View attachment 4707147


I think the kisslock inside is so cute, but I agree that it really takes up a lot of space. I have a turnlock bag that’s like a Dinky, but w/o the kisslock and it is so much roomier.


----------



## Saaski

Alana C said:


> Recently acquired the Originals Dinky in chalk multi. Definitely prefer this newest version of the Dinky to the regular 1941 Dinky. So much more space inside without the cute, but non-functioning kisslock pouch, and it actually feels lighter weight. And can't forget about that amazing wide leather strap, of course.
> The free GWP (card case) is elm and chalk and matches the Dinky PERFECTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707143
> View attachment 4707144
> View attachment 4707145
> View attachment 4707146
> View attachment 4707147


I was so tempted by the Originals Dinky, especially the colorblock version. No kisslock? SO much better and more functional.


----------



## reginatina

My newest acquisitions:  pocket purses in green and red and a small flap hobo in wine. The red pocket purse is three shades of red between the bag, strap, and hang tag. It’s still quite pretty and I’ll definitely get use out of her.


----------



## qwertie

reginatina said:


> My newest acquisitions:  pocket purses in green and red and a small flap hobo in wine. The red pocket purse is three shades of red between the bag, strap, and hang tag. It’s still quite pretty and I’ll definitely get use out of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707571
> View attachment 4707572



Twins on the green and red pocket purses!! My red just arrived too!


----------



## redwood66

New to me from ebay cute little kisslock bag after a wipe down.  Glitter edges are pretty.  No strap included but I have plenty of them.   This is from 2017 and the line I wish I could find the running horses one but haven't had any luck.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> New to me from ebay cute little kisslock bag after a wipe down.  Glitter edges are pretty.  No strap included but I have plenty of them.   This is from 2017 and the line I wish I could find the running horses one but haven't had any luck.
> 
> View attachment 4708221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708222


I think you bought a fake one. Is this the one with measurements shown with arrows in the pics?


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> I think you bought a fake one. Is the seller momaddi?


No, different seller.  It has the Coach patch with LE numbers and the brown made in Vietnam tag inside.  Leather lined.  Coach on d rings. If it's fake it is a really good one.


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> I think you bought a fake one. Is the seller momaddi?





redwood66 said:


> No, different seller.  It has the Coach patch with LE numbers and the brown made in Vietnam tag inside.  Leather lined.  Coach on d rings. If it's fake it is a really good one.


Was it seller xhonstudio? Then it's fake.


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> Was it seller xhonstudio? Then it's fake.


Really?  This is an excellent one then.  I will be returning.  How can I prove it?  This sucks.  My first fake bag.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> Really?  This is an excellent one then.  I will be returning.  How can I prove it?  This sucks.  My first fake bag.


Here's what it should look like: 
https://posh.mk/oxVMvVXyB5
Give me a few min. I'll message you.


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> Here's what it should look like:
> https://posh.mk/oxVMvVXyB5
> Give me a few min. I'll message you.


Ha.  Seller knows.  Already accepted the return.  Thank you so much my friend.


----------



## Sienna555

houseof999 said:


> Was it seller xhonstudio? Then it's fake.


Hi, I’m the seller xhonstudio. I’m sorry for such unpleasant shopping experience, and to show my sincere apology, I’ll update pictures for the result of this fake bag being scrapped as soon as I received it, you have my word. And of course, I won’t sell anything that is not authentic and I welcome supervision from friends like you. Like I said, though it’s a gift from my ex boyfriend, it is my fault not checking the authenticity before I sell it. I’ve removed all my lists of bags and I’m asking for certification of my bags’ authenticity before they are relisted. Thank you again for pointing out this for me, your feedback has greatly helped me becoming a qualified eBay seller.


----------



## redwood66

Sienna555 said:


> Hi, I’m the seller xhonstudio. I’m sorry for such unpleasant shopping experience, and to show my sincere apology, I’ll update pictures for the result of this fake bag being scrapped as soon as I received it, you have my word. And of course, I won’t sell anything that is not authentic and I welcome supervision from friends like you. Like I said, though it’s a gift from my ex boyfriend, it is my fault not checking the authenticity before I sell it. I’ve removed all my lists of bags and I’m asking for certification of my bags’ authenticity before they are relisted. Thank you again for pointing out this for me, your feedback has greatly helped me becoming a qualified eBay seller.


I commend you for coming here and responding.  Thank you.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> New to me from ebay cute little kisslock bag after a wipe down.  Glitter edges are pretty.  No strap included but I have plenty of them.   This is from 2017 and the line I wish I could find the running horses one but haven't had any luck.
> 
> View attachment 4708221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708222


Sorry you purchased a fake kisslock. Glad you are returning it. Hope you find a replacement soon.


----------



## Swanky

Quick reminder than ONLY approved authenticators can offer authenticity opinions on tpf, and if you believe a member is revealing a fake, please ONLY report it so we can review it. 

Back to top!
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Swanky said:


> Quick reminder than ONLY approved authenticators can offer authenticity opinions on tpf, and if you believe a member is revealing a fake, please ONLY report it so we can review it.
> 
> Back to top!
> Thanks!


Although she doesn't have a badge, @houseof999 helps out on the Coach AT thread with newer styles. I trust her opinion.


----------



## houseof999

Swanky said:


> Quick reminder than ONLY approved authenticators can offer authenticity opinions on tpf, and if you believe a member is revealing a fake, please ONLY report it so we can review it.
> 
> Back to top!
> Thanks!



Oops sorry. I should've suggested going to the Authentication thread.  @whateve thank you for your support!


----------



## Swanky

No worries!  If someone is helping and is error free usually they need to be added, so that we’re consistent across the board. We remove posts by anyone not approved when we see them


----------



## Narnanz

My first precreed Coach bag....got her yesterday and her Coach cartouche is so faint I decided not to dunk her.
This is all the miracle of CPR  and brasso. Befores and afters..


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> My first precreed Coach bag....got her yesterday and her Coach cartouche is so faint I decided not to dunk her.
> This is all the miracle of CPR  and brasso. Befores and afters..
> View attachment 4709998


I have to say it again, amazing!


----------



## donutsprinkles

OK, this is the last Dinky I will ever buy. *Ever*. Seriously. I hope I can use it for a fun night out one day in the future.
Side note: I'm surprised that they had one in perfect, unwrapped factory condition. I remember hearing how so many people got bags with chipped and/or missing crystals.


----------



## pbnjam

Narnanz said:


> My first precreed Coach bag....got her yesterday and her Coach cartouche is so faint I decided not to dunk her.
> This is all the miracle of CPR  and brasso. Befores and afters..
> View attachment 4709998


what product is cpr? is it leather cpr? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbnjam

wow that kisslock looks real! lol i would have easily made the same mistake. I also missed out on the kisslocks bags. WIsh I got the one with the lil fisher price ducks!


----------



## Narnanz

pbnjam said:


> what product is cpr? is it leather cpr? Thanks in advance.


Yes Leather CPR.....great stuff.


----------



## Lee22

My new birthday bag - Troupe carryall is a keeper


----------



## Syren

Alana C said:


> Recently acquired the Originals Dinky in chalk multi. Definitely prefer this newest version of the Dinky to the regular 1941 Dinky. So much more space inside without the cute, but non-functioning kisslock pouch, and it actually feels lighter weight. And can't forget about that amazing wide leather strap, of course.
> The free GWP (card case) is elm and chalk and matches the Dinky PERFECTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707143
> View attachment 4707144
> View attachment 4707145
> View attachment 4707146
> View attachment 4707147



I didn’t realize they took out the kisslock!  I like it it!  Although I think the kisslock is cool in my Dinky bags it does get in the way and I imagine I could fit so much more in there without it.


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> My new birthday bag - Troupe carryall is a keeper
> View attachment 4711191
> View attachment 4711193


This is beautiful!  Where did you find it?


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> This is beautiful!  Where did you find it?


Thank you!  Believe it or not Von Maur has them. They even have a stone troupe, melody bags as well as others on sale. Package even arrived in 2 days.
https://www.vonmaur.com/Results.aspx?sale=y&md=c&cat=650,652,37&st=1&pp=75&pg=1&pb=self&br=2168


----------



## Saaski

I have two! Both smaller items, but I'm really pleased with both of them. 

New-to-me cracker jack zip around coin case:



found it for a great price on Mercari!
And the blue meadow card holder  I found several, so I got to pick my pattern placement.



Can you tell I'm on an slg kick?


----------



## Lee22

Saaski said:


> I have two! Both smaller items, but I'm really pleased with both of them.
> 
> New-to-me cracker jack zip around coin case:
> View attachment 4711628
> View attachment 4711629
> 
> found it for a great price on Mercari!
> And the blue meadow card holder  I found several, so I got to pick my pattern placement.
> View attachment 4711630
> View attachment 4711631
> 
> Can you tell I'm on an slg kick?


OMG so cute—I grew up on Cracker Jack- any prize inside? - lol


----------



## southernbelle82

Well, I haven’t bought a Coach bag in over ten years. I’ve wanted this bag for a year or so and finally got her from the Dillard’s sale. She came perfectly wrapped in factory wrapping and I love her! I know I’m super late to the game in this but still so excited!!! Don’t mind my little girl in the background, I didn’t realize she was there until after taking the pic. However, I thought she added a little something extra to the pic. Oh and please check out my channel: Ashley’s Closet, for my unboxing.


----------



## SEWDimples

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, I haven’t bought a Coach bag in over ten years. I’ve wanted this bag for a year or so and finally got her from the Dillard’s sale. She came perfectly wrapped in factory wrapping and I love her! I know I’m super late to the game in this but still so excited!!! Don’t mind my little girl in the background, I didn’t realize she was there until after taking the pic. However, I thought she added a little something extra to the pic.


This bag looks good with silver  hardware.


----------



## southernbelle82

SEWDimples said:


> This bag looks good with silver  hardware.


I know right?! This is the first time I have ever wanted silver hardware. I think it’s because it’s brushed and not shiny.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> I didn’t realize they took out the kisslock!  I like it it!  Although I think the kisslock is cool in my Dinky bags it does get in the way and I imagine I could fit so much more in there without it.


Yeah i Totally agree about the kisslock. So cute, but it really cuts down on space.


----------



## BeachBagGal

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, I haven’t bought a Coach bag in over ten years. I’ve wanted this bag for a year or so and finally got her from the Dillard’s sale. She came perfectly wrapped in factory wrapping and I love her! I know I’m super late to the game in this but still so excited!!! Don’t mind my little girl in the background, I didn’t realize she was there until after taking the pic. However, I thought she added a little something extra to the pic. Oh and please check out my channel: Ashley’s Closet, for my unboxing.


Very nice! I’ve been contemplating this bag too. You loving it? Your dog is such a cutie!


----------



## southernbelle82

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! I’ve been contemplating this bag too. You loving it? Your dog is such a cutie!


Thank you! Yes, I love the bag so far. Of course I really haven’t had a chance to take her out and use her. I could see down the road where there could be issues with the glazing in certain spots but I believe that’s to be expected. And thank you for compliment on Gracie Belle, she’s our pride and joy!


----------



## LVforValentine

I've been pretty bag content lately and the constant pricing game with coach has kinda turned me off anyways but I can always seem to find something I have to have. I ordered this over a month ago and finally it's in my hands. I've been searching for the LV sunglass case for over a year but at a fraction of the price (and less worry about the cracking canvas issue with the LV one) this one won me over. The canvas is very stiff so I have little worry about my glasses being safe.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Love this bag!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Here it is - fits a lot


----------



## Narnanz

Rehab almost finished...just a bit of drying inside to do.


----------



## whateve

Nancy in VA said:


> Here it is - fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713001
> View attachment 4713002
> View attachment 4713003


I love this! Who makes that cute charm?


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> Thank you!  Believe it or not Von Maur has them. They even have a stone troupe, melody bags as well as others on sale. Package even arrived in 2 days.
> https://www.vonmaur.com/Results.aspx?sale=y&md=c&cat=650,652,37&st=1&pp=75&pg=1&pb=self&br=2168


I ordered it!  Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> I ordered it!  Thank you!


----------



## Scully Piper

Nancy in VA said:


> Here it is - fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713001
> View attachment 4713002
> View attachment 4713003


I just ordered mine from Bloomingdale's. Thanks to your post and to @Addicted to bags


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nancy in VA said:


> Here it is - fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713001
> View attachment 4713002
> View attachment 4713003


Super cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVforValentine said:


> I've been pretty bag content lately and the constant pricing game with coach has kinda turned me off anyways but I can always seem to find something I have to have. I ordered this over a month ago and finally it's in my hands. I've been searching for the LV sunglass case for over a year but at a fraction of the price (and less worry about the cracking canvas issue with the LV one) this one won me over. The canvas is very stiff so I have little worry about my glasses being safe.


Love that flower detail!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> Rehab almost finished...just a bit of drying inside to do.
> View attachment 4713044


Wow it’s shining up very nicely!


----------



## tealocean

donutsprinkles said:


> OK, this is the last Dinky I will ever buy. *Ever*. Seriously. I hope I can use it for a fun night out one day in the future.
> Side note: I'm surprised that they had one in perfect, unwrapped factory condition. I remember hearing how so many people got bags with chipped and/or missing crystals.


This is beautiful! I hope you get to enjoy a night out with this Dinky soon.


----------



## tealocean

Alana C said:


> Recently acquired the Originals Dinky in chalk multi. Definitely prefer this newest version of the Dinky to the regular 1941 Dinky. So much more space inside without the cute, but non-functioning kisslock pouch, and it actually feels lighter weight. And can't forget about that amazing wide leather strap, of course.
> The free GWP (card case) is elm and chalk and matches the Dinky PERFECTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707143
> View attachment 4707144
> View attachment 4707145
> View attachment 4707146
> View attachment 4707147


Beautiful! That card case was a nice gift.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> My newest acquisitions:  pocket purses in green and red and a small flap hobo in wine. The red pocket purse is three shades of red between the bag, strap, and hang tag. It’s still quite pretty and I’ll definitely get use out of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707571
> View attachment 4707572


Congratulations on your new finds! The pocket purses remind me of the Dinky (24?). The red is gorgeous. I can't tell it's multiple shades; you have a special color block one!


----------



## redwood66

New to me Ergo tote in teal!  Love the color!  Now I have 3.


----------



## Narnanz

redwood66 said:


> New to me Ergo tote in teal!  Love the color!  Now I have 3.
> 
> View attachment 4714495


Oh thats a nice colour.


----------



## MKB0925

redwood66 said:


> New to me Ergo tote in teal!  Love the color!  Now I have 3.
> 
> View attachment 4714495


Love this! Color is so pretty!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Vintage Derby ..... brand new with original box and tags !  She is perfect and so cute !!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lee22 said:


> My new birthday bag - Troupe carryall is a keeper
> View attachment 4711191
> View attachment 4711193


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

lovevintagecoach said:


> Vintage Derby ..... brand new with original box and tags !  She is perfect and so cute !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714787


Beautiful and so lucky to find a brand new one! Can I ask about the clasp? I've never seen that on a Coach before. Is it push or twist to open?


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful and so lucky to find a brand new one! Can I ask about the clasp? I've never seen that on a Coach before. Is it push or twist to open?


It's neither . You pull the knob to open.. but push to close and it's a pain in the butt to try to close if there's no support behind the male part of the lock. It's called a spring lock.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> It's neither . You pull the knob to open.. but push to close and it's a pain in the butt to try to close if there's no support behind the male part of the lock. It's called a spring lock.


Hmmm, thanks for answering my question house. It sounds a bit like the lock on the LV Pochette Metis. If you don't have stuff/support behind it the same thing happens.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful and so lucky to find a brand new one! Can I ask about the clasp? I've never seen that on a Coach before. Is it push or twist to open?


Hi. It has a snap closure , kind of lol.


----------



## Lee22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you! So funny been carrying it around the house until I can hang out again....


----------



## Teagaggle

Made a couple purchases I blame on quarantine anxiety & boredom!
My first belt bag (although I'd wear it as a sling). My Galaxy S8+ fits in the back zip. The main compartment is a bit tough to get into. I need to spend some time with it to see if its a keeper! 
Second, Cassie in smooth Taupe leather (burnished) with signature. To my knowledge,  the regular size in this combo was only offered in the smaller 19 here in the US, not this full size. I'd love to see Cassie made in some all smooth leather versions.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Made a couple purchases I blame on quarantine anxiety & boredom!
> My first belt bag (although I'd wear it as a sling). My Galaxy S8+ fits in the back zip. The main compartment is a bit tough to get into. I need to spend some time with it to see if its a keeper!
> Second, Cassie in smooth Taupe leather (burnished) with signature. To my knowledge,  the regular size in this combo was only offered in the smaller 19 here in the US, not this full size. I'd love to see Cassie made in some all smooth leather versions.
> View attachment 4715719
> View attachment 4715720
> View attachment 4715721
> View attachment 4715722


Pretty!  I made a couple too.  Quarantine can't be my excuse though.


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Made a couple purchases I blame on quarantine anxiety & boredom!
> My first belt bag (although I'd wear it as a sling). My Galaxy S8+ fits in the back zip. The main compartment is a bit tough to get into. I need to spend some time with it to see if its a keeper!
> Second, Cassie in smooth Taupe leather (burnished) with signature. To my knowledge,  the regular size in this combo was only offered in the smaller 19 here in the US, not this full size. I'd love to see Cassie made in some all smooth leather versions.
> View attachment 4715719
> View attachment 4715720
> View attachment 4715721
> View attachment 4715722


Nice purchases. Loved the color & signature print. However I had same problem when I purchased same style belt bag. Loved the concept but hard to get in/out so had to return...


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4713222


It's here!  So pretty!  I love the Troupe style.   I had never heard of Von Maur but what nice packaging in a pretty box.


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> It's here!  So pretty!  I love the Troupe style.   I had never heard of Von Maur but what nice packaging in a pretty box.
> 
> View attachment 4715879


Awesome you might end up carrying around the house like me until you can really enjoy it (once the pandemic passes).


----------



## IntheOcean

redwood66 said:


> It's here!  So pretty!  I love the Troupe style.   I had never heard of Von Maur but what nice packaging in a pretty box.
> 
> View attachment 4715879


Gorgeous color combination!  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Narnanz said:


> Rehab almost finished...just a bit of drying inside to do.
> View attachment 4713044


Your bag looks great - I so regret giving mine away back in the 90s


----------



## Teagaggle

Shay hobo in light Fern & plaza tote in Boysenberry. Both colors hard to capture. Darker & richer in person. Both have feet!
Interior of tote is Navy. Leather comparable to the market tote of days past...maybe a bit softer. Very slim profile.
I'm currently on the clock, working, so just snapped a quick pic to share. Will have more time to really look at come the weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Shay hobo in light Fern & plaza tote in Boysenberry. Both colors hard to capture. Darker & richer in person. Both have feet!
> Interior of tote is Navy. Leather comparable to the market tote of days past...maybe a bit softer. Very slim profile.
> I'm currently on the clock, working, so just snapped a quick pic to share. Will have more time to really look at come the weekend.
> View attachment 4719231



This looks like a great hobo.  I just went to look at it online, it comes in black (yeah) and got a bonus outside pocket!. Enjoy.


----------



## Ireiki4u

New to me, just love this color and it’s a perfect size for me.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color and it’s a perfect size for me.
> 
> View attachment 4719811


Great color!


----------



## anthrosphere

My Biltmore. Roomier than i thought it'd be and the condition is beautiful for its age. Love the color, it is a nice milk chocolate brown. It is very lightweight and very pretty.


----------



## houseof999

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color and it’s a perfect size for me.
> 
> View attachment 4719811


Love it! I have been eyeballing the yellow version of this!


----------



## whateve

Ireiki4u said:


> New to me, just love this color and it’s a perfect size for me.
> 
> View attachment 4719811


I love this! I remember being tempted by this style when it came out. At the time I think I thought it was too small for me but now it would be perfect.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Yes I love it.


----------



## TraGiv

Hi all, I got this from Nordstrom for 55% off, it was $188.40 w/tax. It is now sold out. Coach has it on sale for 30% off which is $293.09 w/tax. My dilemma is the one from Nordstrom came with a flaw. Should I return it? And buy it from Coach at the higher price. I really like this bag. I think I may be able to live with it for the price difference. Would this flaw bother you?


----------



## Alexa5

Customized aurora Cassie


----------



## redwood66

TraGiv said:


> Hi all, I got this from Nordstrom for 55% off, it was $188.40 w/tax. It is now sold out. Coach has it on sale for 30% off which is $293.09 w/tax. My dilemma is the one from Nordstrom came with a flaw. Should I return it? And buy it from Coach at the higher price. I really like this bag. I think I may be able to live with it for the price difference. Would this flaw bother you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720581
> View attachment 4720582


I would keep it with that tiny flaw for the price difference.  I might even try to find paint or pen to cover it if it bothered me too much.  You never know what flaws the one from Coach might have either.


----------



## redwood66

I bought the troupe tote in black from Nordies at 55% off.


----------



## TraGiv

redwood66 said:


> I would keep it with that tiny flaw for the price difference.  I might even try to find paint or pen to cover it if it bothered me too much.  You never know what flaws the one from Coach might have either.


I thought about that as well. Once the stores reopen I may go to see if it can be removed. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Teagaggle

TraGiv said:


> Hi all, I got this from Nordstrom for 55% off, it was $188.40 w/tax. It is now sold out. Coach has it on sale for 30% off which is $293.09 w/tax. My dilemma is the one from Nordstrom came with a flaw. Should I return it? And buy it from Coach at the higher price. I really like this bag. I think I may be able to live with it for the price difference. Would this flaw bother you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720581
> View attachment 4720582


Looks like it's back online at Nordies, but 40% off.


----------



## n4n6906

TraGiv said:


> Hi all, I got this from Nordstrom for 55% off, it was $188.40 w/tax. It is now sold out. Coach has it on sale for 30% off which is $293.09 w/tax. My dilemma is the one from Nordstrom came with a flaw. Should I return it? And buy it from Coach at the higher price. I really like this bag. I think I may be able to live with it for the price difference. Would this flaw bother you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720581
> View attachment 4720582


It looks like a mark, not a cut on the piping, right? It’s ultimately up to you on how much that will bother you. That’s a great deal at Nordy. Have you searched the forums to see if there’s cleaning techniques you can attempt? But do it at your own risk. Good luck lady!


----------



## n4n6906

Guys and Gals, I have been extremely bad lately with all of these purchases. It’s hard to resist when everything goes on sale and all I do is browse online all the time.

For some reason I can’t resist the all the green....here’s my Fern Packer convertible 16 and multi Tabby small wallet.
One without flash and another with flash, so you can get a feel for the colors.





Enjoy!!


----------



## whateve

n4n6906 said:


> Guys and Gals, I have been extremely bad lately with all of these purchases. It’s hard to resist when everything goes on sale and all I do is browse online all the time.
> 
> For some reason I can’t resist the all the green....here’s my Fern Packer convertible 16 and multi Tabby small wallet.
> One without flash and another with flash, so you can get a feel for the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4720815
> View attachment 4720816
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!


I really love the colors of the wallet. The C clasp looks so cute.


----------



## holiday123

TraGiv said:


> Hi all, I got this from Nordstrom for 55% off, it was $188.40 w/tax. It is now sold out. Coach has it on sale for 30% off which is $293.09 w/tax. My dilemma is the one from Nordstrom came with a flaw. Should I return it? And buy it from Coach at the higher price. I really like this bag. I think I may be able to live with it for the price difference. Would this flaw bother you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720581
> View attachment 4720582


It looks like a little bit of edgecoating that got on there. Can you put a piece of scotch tape over it and see if it will peel away? I do that with a lot of my bags that have leftover adhesive on them and it doesn't damage any of the top coat.    And yes, for the price difference I would be just fine keeping it.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Customized aurora Cassie



I love this soft pink — and the extra embellishments are pretty.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Bagmedic

TraGiv said:


> Hi all, I got this from Nordstrom for 55% off, it was $188.40 w/tax. It is now sold out. Coach has it on sale for 30% off which is $293.09 w/tax. My dilemma is the one from Nordstrom came with a flaw. Should I return it? And buy it from Coach at the higher price. I really like this bag. I think I may be able to live with it for the price difference. Would this flaw bother you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720581
> View attachment 4720582


Is that a slice in the leather?  That would bother me but also not sure I'd want to pay $100 more for a unflawed one.  I'd probably wait for semi-annual and see if you can get 50% off to even out the cost difference a little more.


----------



## MrsGAM

Just received 2 new-to-me Coach goodies this week!


Juliana sunglasses (including case) and a blue leather bangle.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Alexa5 said:


> Customized aurora Cassie


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me 2015 Swagger wallet...for the princely sum of NZ$49


----------



## Lee22

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2015 Swagger wallet...for the princely sum of NZ$49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721589


Love that wallet


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2015 Swagger wallet...for the princely sum of NZ$49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721589



Very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2015 Swagger wallet...for the princely sum of NZ$49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721589



Such a pretty wallet!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Got this beauty at Nordstrom sale for $135 - sometimes the price makes me as happy as the bag does - I overlooked this style but I am loving it


----------



## TraGiv

n4n6906 said:


> It looks like a mark, not a cut on the piping, right? It’s ultimately up to you on how much that will bother you. That’s a great deal at Nordy. Have you searched the forums to see if there’s cleaning techniques you can attempt? But do it at your own risk. Good luck lady!


It look like it’s a mark that came from the glazing that was used. I’m going to keep it and see if I can get it off.


----------



## TraGiv

holiday123 said:


> It looks like a little bit of edgecoating that got on there. Can you put a piece of scotch tape over it and see if it will peel away? I do that with a lot of my bags that have leftover adhesive on them and it doesn't damage any of the top coat.    And yes, for the price difference I would be just fine keeping it.


Yes I think it is from the glazing. I will try some tape. Thank you for the suggestion. I am going to keep it for that price.


----------



## TraGiv

Bagmedic said:


> Is that a slice in the leather?  That would bother me but also not sure I'd want to pay $100 more for a unflawed one.  I'd probably wait for semi-annual and see if you can get 50% off to even out the cost difference a little more.


It looks like a mark from the glazing. I am going to keep it and try to have it removed if possible.


----------



## Teagaggle

n4n6906 said:


> Guys and Gals, I have been extremely bad lately with all of these purchases. It’s hard to resist when everything goes on sale and all I do is browse online all the time.
> 
> For some reason I can’t resist the all the green....here’s my Fern Packer convertible 16 and multi Tabby small wallet.
> One without flash and another with flash, so you can get a feel for the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4720815
> View attachment 4720816
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!


Love your backpack! Can I ask if the straps detach so you could carry. It crossbody or on your shoulder? Also, could a cell phone fit in the back outside pocket? Thanks in advance!


----------



## n4n6906

Teagaggle said:


> Love your backpack! Can I ask if the straps detach so you could carry. It crossbody or on your shoulder? Also, could a cell phone fit in the back outside pocket? Thanks in advance!


It does detach from the bottom metal loops. Then you clip them to the opposite straps, on the metal loops. Here’s some pictures and I circled the loops on the straps. 3rd pic is how I wit would look if I want to wear it crossbody or long shoulder. 4th pic is short shoulder wear. And If I just need to grab and go, I can grab the chain from the top of the bag, and wear it as short shoulder. My last pic shows you my phone in the back pocket. I have the 11 pro, not the max. And it’s pushed all the way into the pocket too. I actually keep it in there when I am using this bag. It’s just easier to have quick access, rather than keeping it inside the main compartment. I hope this helps!
.


----------



## Teagaggle

n4n6906 said:


> It does detach from the bottom metal loops. Then you clip them to the opposite straps, on the metal loops. Here’s some pictures and I circled the loops on the straps. 3rd pic is how I wit would look if I want to wear it crossbody or long shoulder. 4th pic is short shoulder wear. And If I just need to grab and go, I can grab the chain from the top of the bag, and wear it as short shoulder. My last pic shows you my phone in the back pocket. I have the 11 pro, not the max. And it’s pushed all the way into the pocket too. I actually keep it in there when I am using this bag. It’s just easier to have quick access, rather than keeping it inside the main compartment. I hope this helps!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722661
> View attachment 4722662
> View attachment 4722663
> View attachment 4722664
> View attachment 4722665


That's great! Thank you so much for all of the photos & details. I ordered it!


----------



## Narnanz

Almost finished is a precreed Convertible  Clutch from the 70s. As I was born in the 70s and its my birthday month Im calling her my Birthday Bag.
Befores and afters.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Almost finished is a precreed Convertible  Clutch from the 70s. As I was born in the 70s and its my birthday month Im calling her my Birthday Bag.
> Befores and afters.
> View attachment 4722884
> View attachment 4722885


Wow that is one nice looking after!


----------



## Narnanz

Bag number two...A Forrest Green Plaza...cant seem to get a photo clesr enough to show its true colour but the befores and afters show how faded it was in front. Didnt get that stain on the back off but it doesnt look as bad with the dolour darkenjng up.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> Almost finished is a precreed Convertible  Clutch from the 70s. As I was born in the 70s and its my birthday month Im calling her my Birthday Bag.
> Befores and afters.
> View attachment 4722884
> View attachment 4722885


Wow! Amazing. I've been searching for a pre-creed one. They are expensive.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Narnanz said:


> Almost finished is a precreed Convertible  Clutch from the 70s. As I was born in the 70s and its my birthday month Im calling her my Birthday Bag.
> Befores and afters.
> View attachment 4722884
> View attachment 4722885


.


----------



## Narnanz

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! Amazing. I've been searching for a pre-creed one. They are expensive.


I got very lucky with that one...but it still set me back NZ$238 including shipping and taxes


----------



## carterazo

I got these on fos a while back and finally pulled them out of the box for use - an exciting box drop off.  lol I'm in love with both.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I got these on fos a while back and finally pulled them out of the box for use - an exciting box drop off.  lol I'm in love with both.
> View attachment 4724110
> View attachment 4724111



So pretty — I love how bright and colorful they are.  Really fun pieces!!!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## jaskg144

My first ever Coach! The Tabby 26  I had always seen people speak about Coach and had been past the outlet a couple of times when shopping. I bought this from the Coach UK website  I've now got a wishlist of 5 bags on the Coach website and this only arrived today. Super impressed with the quality!!


----------



## Caspin22

jasmynh1 said:


> My first ever Coach! The Tabby 26  I had always seen people speak about Coach and had been past the outlet a couple of times when shopping. I bought this from the Coach UK website  I've now got a wishlist of 5 bags on the Coach website and this only arrived today. Super impressed with the quality!!



Beautiful - welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## Caspin22

Mailman just dropped off this beauty. eBay find, good price, and NWT. I’ve been obsessed with this bag for a while and am happy to finally cross it off my wishlist.


----------



## Lee22

I am not an early adopter but did finally grab this original in emerald green as Nordstrom had a good deal. It is a bit small so not sure if I am keeping it. Waiting for the Signature geometric to come tomorrow before I make any final decisions.


----------



## shoemetheworld

Lee22 said:


> I am not an early adopter but did finally grab this original in emerald green as Nordstrom had a good deal. It is a bit small so not sure if I am keeping it. Waiting for the Signature geometric to come tomorrow before I make any final decisions.
> 
> View attachment 4724808
> View attachment 4724809


This bag has been on my wishlist for a while! I ended up snagging the Coach Cassie 19 instead. Sorry to hear it's a bit small for you.


----------



## Lee22

shoemetheworld said:


> This bag has been on my wishlist for a while! I ended up snagging the Coach Cassie 19 instead. Sorry to hear it's a bit small for you.


I am going to see how my items fit. I do Love the style though....


----------



## Narnanz

Two more done...Black Willis and a Mahogany Berkeley saddle...still drying but happy so far.


----------



## Lee22

Narnanz said:


> Two more done...Black Willis and a Mahogany Berkeley saddle...still drying but happy so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724874


Always wanted that saddle bag. Looking good


----------



## shoemetheworld

Quite late to the party, but I just wanted to share since my husband isn't quite as interested in sharing in my excitement.  

My first Coach in years just arrived in the mail and I am officially obsessed! Can't wait to add more to my collection.


----------



## Lee22

So this zip geometric signature is such a different style bag that I think I can have fun with it.  Plus I am a signature girl.... My son loves the shape.


----------



## TXLVlove

Second Coach this year...Don't tell Louie!


----------



## whateve

TXLVlove said:


> Second Coach this year...Don't tell Louie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725545


I love this! It looks prettier in your picture than on the website.


----------



## Lee22

Been wanting this wallet to match my black signature rogue. Happy to receive. This will be my last purchase for a while and I will continue to pray for all those impacted by COVID-19 including all of our essential workers. RIP My Cuz MH...


----------



## Narnanz

Lee22 said:


> Been wanting this wallet to match my black signature rogue. Happy to receive. This will be last purchase for a while and I will continue to pray for all those impacted by COVID-19 including all of our essential workers. RIP My Cuz MH...
> View attachment 4726356


----------



## Lee22

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4726357


Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

shoemetheworld said:


> Quite late to the party, but I just wanted to share since my husband isn't quite as interested in sharing in my excitement.
> 
> My first Coach in years just arrived in the mail and I am officially obsessed! Can't wait to add more to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4725371


I have this on its way to me so am excited to see this! Is the chain very heavy/uncomfortable? I never thought I'd own another white colored bag again but it looks so nice in chalk!


----------



## shoemetheworld

paula3boys said:


> I have this on its way to me so am excited to see this! Is the chain very heavy/uncomfortable? I never thought I'd own another white colored bag again but it looks so nice in chalk!


I couldn't resist it in chalk either but I do have the black and colour blocked ones on my wish list as well! 

The chain has some weight but it's definitely not uncomfortable. Because its edges are rounded, I'm finding it more comfortable than my Saint Laurent medium Kate actually. I would even want to buy a gunmetal and silver version of the exact chain to use with a few of my other bags!


----------



## paula3boys

shoemetheworld said:


> I couldn't resist it in chalk either but I do have the black and colour blocked ones on my wish list as well!
> 
> The chain has some weight but it's definitely not uncomfortable. Because its edges are rounded, I'm finding it more comfortable than my Saint Laurent medium Kate actually. I would even want to buy a gunmetal and silver version of the exact chain to use with a few of my other bags!


I wish they'd offer more of these chains because I like the way they look. I have black and aurora regular size Cassie and chalk Cassie 19 on the way. I will soon decide which size I prefer


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I loved this from when I first saw it. Now with the 30% sale it's mine!


----------



## Lee22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I loved this from when I first saw it. Now with the 30% sale it's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726712


Luv the colors


----------



## Queen<3

shoemetheworld said:


> Quite late to the party, but I just wanted to share since my husband isn't quite as interested in sharing in my excitement.
> 
> My first Coach in years just arrived in the mail and I am officially obsessed! Can't wait to add more to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4725371



I’m in love with this bag!


----------



## Queen<3

Teagaggle said:


> Made a couple purchases I blame on quarantine anxiety & boredom!
> My first belt bag (although I'd wear it as a sling). My Galaxy S8+ fits in the back zip. The main compartment is a bit tough to get into. I need to spend some time with it to see if its a keeper!
> Second, Cassie in smooth Taupe leather (burnished) with signature. To my knowledge,  the regular size in this combo was only offered in the smaller 19 here in the US, not this full size. I'd love to see Cassie made in some all smooth leather versions.
> View attachment 4715719
> View attachment 4715720
> View attachment 4715721
> View attachment 4715722



Gorgeous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I loved this from when I first saw it. Now with the 30% sale it's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726712


This is my favorite Originals too. Congrats on the 30% off. I'm jelly


----------



## laurenrr

My mom just received this bag:


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I got these on fos a while back and finally pulled them out of the box for use - an exciting box drop off.  lol I'm in love with both.
> View attachment 4724110
> View attachment 4724111


Congrats! Love the colors.



Caspin22 said:


> Mailman just dropped off this beauty. eBay find, good price, and NWT. I’ve been obsessed with this bag for a while and am happy to finally cross it off my wishlist.
> View attachment 4724754


Congrats! Bag twin. I've been using this bag during the COVID-19 pandemic. Love it.



Narnanz said:


> Two more done...Black Willis and a Mahogany Berkeley saddle...still drying but happy so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724874


Congrats! They look amazing.


----------



## Narnanz

Another rehab down...4 more on their way.
New to me 2001 Taft...had a bit of ink on her bottom but being black you wont see it.


----------



## reginatina

Mother’s Day gift from my son. I picked the bag, he picked the color. It’s the very lovely Small Town Bucket Bag in Honey.


----------



## paula3boys

How do you like the card case? I can't find any threads on it.


----------



## MKB0925

reginatina said:


> Mother’s Day gift from my son. I picked the bag, he picked the color. It’s the very lovely Small Town Bucket Bag in Honey.
> View attachment 4728555


Pretty color!


----------



## Punkkitten

Well, Baby Rambler 16 is here! 
She arrived packaged in the dinkiest box!
 I photographed her with my bone Abbie.  They are about the same size esthetically.  The rambler is easier to take things in and out of because of its boxy shape.  This makes it a bit more functional to carry essentials.  On the fence at the moment however I think I just need to play with it a bit more...


----------



## Teagaggle

The current crisis has led me to stop carrying cash (or at least very little of it), which I had always preferred to carry in a full length wallet. As a result, I can now carry a smaller wallet...hence the debut of my Cassie 19 in lilac/signature & medium zip around wallet in floral print.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Punkkitten said:


> Well, Baby Rambler 16 is here!
> She arrived packaged in the dinkiest box!
> I photographed her with my bone Abbie.  They are about the same size esthetically.  The rambler is easier to take things in and out of because of its boxy shape.  This makes it a bit more functional to carry essentials.  On the fence at the moment however I think I just need to play with it a bit more...


It’s sooo cute! What makes you undecided?


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> The current crisis has led me to stop carrying cash (or at least very little of it), which I had always preferred to carry in a full length wallet. As a result, I can now carry a smaller wallet...hence the debut of my Cassie 19 in lilac/signature & medium zip around wallet in floral print.
> View attachment 4729281


I love that floral print!


----------



## YuYu90

I've been on a self imposed ban for a while, but couldn't resist these sandals from the coach reserve from the online outlet. They're simple, but super cute!


----------



## whateve

YuYu90 said:


> I've been on a self imposed ban for a while, but couldn't resist these sandals from the coach reserve from the online outlet. They're simple, but super cute!


They're cute! Are they comfy? It looks like someone really wants the box! Is that a creed patch on the inside of the box?


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> The current crisis has led me to stop carrying cash (or at least very little of it), which I had always preferred to carry in a full length wallet. As a result, I can now carry a smaller wallet...hence the debut of my Cassie 19 in lilac/signature & medium zip around wallet in floral print.
> View attachment 4729281


That looks so pretty together!  I considered that bag, but I have two Cassie bags with sig on them so made myself say no.  Lol.


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> The current crisis has led me to stop carrying cash (or at least very little of it), which I had always preferred to carry in a full length wallet. As a result, I can now carry a smaller wallet...hence the debut of my Cassie 19 in lilac/signature & medium zip around wallet in floral print.
> View attachment 4729281


How many Cassie bags are you up to now?  Just curious.  You have a great collection.


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> How many Cassie bags are you up to now?  Just curious.  You have a great collection.


I don't even know now! I'll have to do a new family photo soon!


----------



## Punkkitten

BeachBagGal said:


> It’s sooo cute! What makes you undecided?



I think that it is so plain    However I know I can remedy that!

I have to say for as little as it is, it can carry my essentials with zero problems
I was able to fit all of these things comfortably with a tiny bit of room to spare.  No struggles closing it either. 
I wasn't able to fit everything in the Abbie...the sunglasses had to go (which half the time they are on my head anyway).
I also carry a small reusable Baggu shopping bag with me everywhere and would have room for that in the Rambler but not the Abbie. 
So I'm pleased with what I am able to carry, I just need to give her a mini punk rock makeover 

P.s. that is my old phone which is a centimeter smaller than what I have now.  I just used it for demo purposes!


----------



## whateve

Punkkitten said:


> I think that it is so plain    However I know I can remedy that!
> 
> I have to say for as little as it is, it can carry my essentials with zero problems
> I was able to fit all of these things comfortably with a tiny bit of room to spare.  No struggles closing it either.
> I wasn't able to fit everything in the Abbie...the sunglasses had to go (which half the time they are on my head anyway).
> I also carry a small reusable Baggu shopping bag with me everywhere and would have room for that in the Rambler but not the Abbie.
> So I'm pleased with what I am able to carry, I just need to give her a mini punk rock makeover
> 
> P.s. that is my old phone which is a centimeter smaller than what I have now.  I just used it for demo purposes!


Looking forward to seeing the makeover!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> The current crisis has led me to stop carrying cash (or at least very little of it), which I had always preferred to carry in a full length wallet. As a result, I can now carry a smaller wallet...hence the debut of my Cassie 19 in lilac/signature & medium zip around wallet in floral print.
> View attachment 4729281


 I hate folding cash too!  But I like having it on hand for emergencies.  My go to "wallet" is a cheapo card case from target that fits Washingtons beautifully.  No folding required!   I'm also shocked that i can't find a leather one exactly like it! 
That being said my sneaky/cheeky new card holder is featured below.  British racing green card Holder from Aspinal of London.  It has slots for bills that DO need folded, but i can live with that because it's so good looking!

P.s.  how do you like the Cassie 19, T?


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> I hate folding cash too!  But I like having it on hand for emergencies.  My go to "wallet" is a cheapo card case from target that fits Washingtons beautifully.  No folding required!   I'm also shocked that i can't find a leather one exactly like it!
> That being said my sneaky/cheeky new card holder is featured below.  British racing green card Holder from Aspinal of London.  It has slots for bills that DO need folded, but i can live with that because it's so good looking!
> 
> P.s.  how do you like the Cassie 19, T?


Please post a pic of your card holder!
Only have very initial thoughts on the 19, as I literally just moved into it. With the new wallet, I don't really feel like I have to downsize anything that I carry. The only thing that I will say is I do miss the attached top-handle. I don't know that I would use the shorter handle that comes with it, most likely only the leather strap or the chain strap. I'll have to carry it around the house and the yard, as I am not sure when I'll ever get to carry it for extended periods at least for another month or so!


----------



## MKB0925

laurenrr said:


> My mom just received this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727045


Very pretty! I am carrying my Charlie in Beechwood right now...so perfect!



YuYu90 said:


> I've been on a self imposed ban for a while, but couldn't resist these sandals from the coach reserve from the online outlet. They're simple, but super cute!


Love your new sandals and your pretty kitty!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Please post a pic of your card holder!
> Only have very initial thoughts on the 19, as I literally just moved into it. With the new wallet, I don't really feel like I have to downsize anything that I carry. The only thing that I will say is I do miss the attached top-handle. I don't know that I would use the shorter handle that comes with it, most likely only the leather strap or the chain strap. I'll have to carry it around the house and the yard, as I am not sure when I'll ever get to carry it for extended periods at least for another month or so!



 I think we are all guilty of carrying bags around the yard, in the house and to do laundry at this point.  I feel like I should dress up more to go grocery shopping however I go at the butt crack of dawn (post the "most vulnerable" hour) so at that point of the morning I don't care 

I messaged you photos of my Target card holder.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> The current crisis has led me to stop carrying cash (or at least very little of it), which I had always preferred to carry in a full length wallet. As a result, I can now carry a smaller wallet...hence the debut of my Cassie 19 in lilac/signature & medium zip around wallet in floral print.
> View attachment 4729281


Beautiful pair! This looks very springy!


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> Mother’s Day gift from my son. I picked the bag, he picked the color. It’s the very lovely Small Town Bucket Bag in Honey.
> View attachment 4728555


 What a lovely gift! That is fun that you chose the bag and he chose the color for you.


----------



## tealocean

jasmynh1 said:


> My first ever Coach! The Tabby 26  I had always seen people speak about Coach and had been past the outlet a couple of times when shopping. I bought this from the Coach UK website  I've now got a wishlist of 5 bags on the Coach website and this only arrived today. Super impressed with the quality!!


Very pretty!


----------



## Teagaggle

Eek...pollen! Love!


----------



## Lee22

Conducted a recent exchange for this emery 21 horse and carriage print...It is so cute irl!! Wish it was a bit larger though.


----------



## jaskg144

Teagaggle said:


> Eek...pollen! Love!
> View attachment 4730394



This is amazing  I wish it was available here


----------



## shoemetheworld

Teagaggle said:


> Eek...pollen! Love!
> View attachment 4730394


I love this colour! I hope they come out with a Cassie 19 in this shade and more bags in this hardware!


----------



## JenJBS

Lee22 said:


> Conducted a recent exchange for this emery 21 horse and carriage print...It is so cute irl!! Wish it was a bit larger though.
> 
> View attachment 4730395
> View attachment 4730396



This is how you do a logo bag!


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Eek...pollen! Love!
> View attachment 4730394


Love this! The hardware and the yellow go so well together. I would buy this but I have a similar yellow colored Tory Burch bag.


----------



## momofgirls

Teagaggle said:


> Eek...pollen! Love!
> View attachment 4730394


Is this a true yellow or a mustard yellow?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Eek...pollen! Love!
> View attachment 4730394


Ooo love this yellow!


----------



## jhazper

You guys.. I am absolutely obsessed with this bag! Got this a week ago and I have been using ever since!


----------



## zjones

My only two bag purchases recently, both within about a week of one another, after being on a no-buy during quarantine. 

1) Customized Cassie 19 in light sand/taupe with matching Dreamer card case and monogrammed hangtag.
2) Academy Crossbody with Horse and Carriage Print in chalk with a mahogany Slim Billfold Wallet I've had for years but never used.
3) Coach x Richard Bernstein pink and blue Jello heart T-shirt (I swear it's a small, despite not looking like one at *all*!).

I think I'm good for now unless something in the SAS goes 50% (+20%) that I really want.


----------



## Teagaggle

momofgirls said:


> Is this a true yellow or a mustard yellow?


I would say it definitely has more of a mustard tone. Definitely not a butter yellow. IMO, Pollen is a great descriptive name. According to my husband "its bright but not in an offensive way".


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Teagaggle said:


> Eek...pollen! Love!
> View attachment 4730394


Love... love... love !


----------



## Alexa5

SAS items came.  They are beautiful!  Also, both nicely wrapped as it is early in the sale season.  Pleated navy tabby 26 and pine Cassie.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> SAS items came.  They are beautiful!  Also, both nicely wrapped as it is early in the sale season.  Pleated navy tabby 26 and pine Cassie.
> 
> View attachment 4731337



I like these 2 colors a lot.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Sarah03

Alexa5 said:


> SAS items came.  They are beautiful!  Also, both nicely wrapped as it is early in the sale season.  Pleated navy tabby 26 and pine Cassie.
> 
> View attachment 4731337


I love the pine!!


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> I like these 2 colors a lot.  Congrats and enjoy





Sarah03 said:


> I love the pine!!



Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> My only two bag purchases recently, both within about a week of one another, after being on a no-buy during quarantine.
> 
> 1) Customized Cassie 19 in light sand/taupe with matching Dreamer card case and monogrammed hangtag.
> 2) Academy Crossbody with Horse and Carriage Print in chalk with a mahogany Slim Billfold Wallet I've had for years but never used.
> 3) Coach x Richard Bernstein pink and blue Jello heart T-shirt (I swear it's a small, despite not looking like one at *all*!).
> 
> I think I'm good for now unless something in the SAS goes 50% (+20%) that I really want.
> 
> View attachment 4730911
> View attachment 4730910
> View attachment 4730909
> View attachment 4730908
> View attachment 4730917


 These are so pretty, especially your bag with tea roses added on!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> SAS items came.  They are beautiful!  Also, both nicely wrapped as it is early in the sale season.  Pleated navy tabby 26 and pine Cassie.
> 
> View attachment 4731337


These are beautiful! The pine really looks gorgeous in your lighting! It has a great sheen and almost looks metallic/holographic.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Eek...pollen! Love!
> View attachment 4730394


 What a great vibrant yellow!


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> SAS items came.  They are beautiful!  Also, both nicely wrapped as it is early in the sale season.  Pleated navy tabby 26 and pine Cassie.
> 
> View attachment 4731337


This is a lovely picture of the pine Cassie!  The colour is beautiful.


----------



## kvm87

My quarantine brain did online shopping again. But I’m absolutely in love with the Cassie I had to get another color. The other is so much more roomy than I thought it would be!


----------



## MonsieurMode

"Hello, gorgeous."
Nabbed the very last one on sale!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

...


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Alexa5 said:


> SAS items came.  They are beautiful!  Also, both nicely wrapped as it is early in the sale season.  Pleated navy tabby 26 and pine Cassie.
> 
> View attachment 4731337


These are both beautiful!


----------



## Punkkitten

kvm87 said:


> My quarantine brain did online shopping again. But I’m absolutely in love with the Cassie I had to get another color. The other is so much more roomy than I thought it would be!


I am not a pink girl at all, however I do love the shade of the Rambler 16 in hibiscus.  Nice little pop of color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> SAS items came.  They are beautiful!  Also, both nicely wrapped as it is early in the sale season.  Pleated navy tabby 26 and pine Cassie.
> 
> View attachment 4731337


Soo nice!! I love that Pine!! Is that an accurate color depiction?


----------



## Alexa5

BeachBagGal said:


> Soo nice!! I love that Pine!! Is that an accurate color depiction?


It is at that moment, lol!  It really does change with varying lights.  It looks darker sometimes, shinier sometimes, less shiny others, a green/bluish color sometimes, and greener other times.  I guess that is the beauty of it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> It is at that moment, lol!  It really does change with varying lights.  It looks darker sometimes, shinier sometimes, less shiny others, a green/bluish color sometimes, and greener other times.  I guess that is the beauty of it


How cool!! ❤️


----------



## Narnanz

My three amigos..two legacy and one vintage shopper in Mahogany....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .the black still to be dunked.
Absolutely love the shopper...missed out on the one in red...sigh..too slow.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> My three amigos..two legacy and one vintage shopper in Mahogany....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .the black still to be dunked.
> Absolutely love the shopper...missed out on the one in red...sigh..too slow.



Beautiful trio of bags!


----------



## valxim123

My mother’s day presents that just received today, dinkies in dahlia and red, i can’t believe i didn’t buy a dinky sooner, i wanted something small and practical for running errands and since i don’t carry much with me these little bags are perfect for me and i love the colors


----------



## Alexa5

valxim123 said:


> My mother’s day presents that just received today, dinkies in dahlia and red, i can’t believe i didn’t buy a dinky sooner, i wanted something small and practical for running errands and since i don’t carry much with me these little bags are perfect for me and i love the colors
> View attachment 4733738


They are addictive!  I think I have 8 or 9 of them and I use them quite a bit.  Enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> My three amigos..two legacy and one vintage shopper in Mahogany....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .the black still to be dunked.
> Absolutely love the shopper...missed out on the one in red...sigh..too slow.


Hey, we are twins on the camel (?) Legacy Ergo Tote.  I love your black one, too.  They are the perfect size!


----------



## baglover57

My Coach Rambler  Limited Edition 1941 Saddle Bag arrived with shiny mark on flap and discolored bottom rough on one side.  Also price tag says Comparable value $395.00. what does that mean? I'm returning.  Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## whateve

baglover57 said:


> My Coach Rambler  Limited Edition 1941 Saddle Bag arrived with shiny mark on flap and discolored bottom rough on one side.  Also price tag says Comparable value $395.00. what does that mean? I'm returning.  Anyone else encounter this?


I don't blame you for returning a damaged item. Are you planning on getting a replacement?

I've noticed that all the prices on FOS now say comparable value rather than original price, even for Reserve items, but I'm not seeing it on the price tags of my recent purchases. Those say MFSRP. I couldn't believe that Coach got away with putting prices they never sold at on factory items for all those years. I remember years ago stores got in trouble for having sales all the time. There was some talk about how they couldn't claim an original price for an item if they never sold any at that price. It's my understanding that by using comparable value they don't have to ever sell any at the price on the tag. Especially now with Covid, some items are going on sale almost immediately.


----------



## baglover57

whateve said:


> I don't blame you for returning a damaged item. Are you planning on getting a replacement?
> 
> I've noticed that all the prices on FOS now say comparable value rather than original price, even for Reserve items, but I'm not seeing it on the price tags of my recent purchases. Those say MFSRP. I couldn't believe that Coach got away with putting prices they never sold at on factory items for all those years. I remember years ago stores got in trouble for having sales all the time. There was some talk about how they couldn't claim an original price for an item if they never sold any at that price. It's my understanding that by using comparable value they don't have to ever sell any at the price on the tag. Especially now with Covid, some items are going on sale almost immediately.


Yes, I plan on returning this one and getting another one.  Can't understand how i waited to be notified for it to be in stock and then it arrives like this with that comparable Value ticket?


----------



## zjones

Did I recall someone here getting the barrel bag in wicker/bluebell?


----------



## Narnanz

musiclover said:


> Hey, we are twins on the camel (?) Legacy Ergo Tote.  I love your black one, too.  They are the perfect size!


I think it is...its darkened up slightly with CPRing...and I got the black for a great price considering it came to NZ. The creed on the brown plumped up a bit much so hopefully its dries a bit clearer. The black will be a quick dunk and wash of the lining when I can get to it.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> I think it is...its darkened up slightly with CPRing...and I got the black for a great price considering it came to NZ. The creed on the brown plumped up a bit much so hopefully its dries a bit clearer. The black will be a quick dunk and wash of the lining when I can get to it.


Yes, I remember my got a bit darker as well after CPR. But it’s such a rich colour now so I hope you’ll be happy with yours as well. I’d love a black one but have been on a pandemic buying mini-binge so I should wait for now.


----------



## Narnanz

musiclover said:


> Yes, I remember my got a bit darker as well after CPR. But it’s such a rich colour now so I hope you’ll be happy with yours as well. I’d love a black one but have been on a pandemic buying mini-binge so I should wait for now.


same...Ive surprised myself by not buying anything for almost two weeks...but have a big dream purchase in the next week to make...just trying to make up my mind


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I think it is...its darkened up slightly with CPRing...and I got the black for a great price considering it came to NZ. The creed on the brown plumped up a bit much so hopefully its dries a bit clearer. The black will be a quick dunk and wash of the lining when I can get to it.


When I dunk a lined bag, I try to dry the creed with a hair dryer to prevent it from being unreadable.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> When I dunk a lined bag, I try to dry the creed with a hair dryer to prevent it from being unreadable.


oh thank you...will try that with the black one.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Narnanz said:


> My three amigos..two legacy and one vintage shopper in Mahogany....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .the black still to be dunked.
> Absolutely love the shopper...missed out on the one in red...sigh..too slow.


Nice!


----------



## redwood66

Nordies sale turnlock pouch in Carmine, and my keychain ordered from the online outlet yesterday already arrived!  What?!

Now I have both purple and orangey red Carmine.


----------



## Sarah03

I finally got my hands on the Dreamer that got away! I love her.


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> Nordies sale turnlock pouch in Carmine, and my keychain ordered from the online outlet yesterday already arrived!  What?!
> 
> Now I have both purple and orangey red Carmine.
> 
> View attachment 4735658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735666


These are cute and in such great fun colors!


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> I finally got my hands on the Dreamer that got away! I love her.


Congratulations on finding your dreamy Dreamer.  She's beautiful.


----------



## BeachBagGal

redwood66 said:


> Nordies sale turnlock pouch in Carmine, and my keychain ordered from the online outlet yesterday already arrived!  What?!
> 
> Now I have both purple and orangey red Carmine.
> 
> View attachment 4735658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735666


Ooo love that combo and bag!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I finally got my hands on the Dreamer that got away! I love her.


Nice! Congrats on finally getting one!


----------



## LOVEsersen

A beauty got from sale in Taiwan 
For 55% off
Riley top handle 22 with starscape patchwork


----------



## Alexa5

A Tilly top handle and wildflower wristlet:


----------



## shoemetheworld

LOVEsersen said:


> A beauty got from sale in Taiwan
> For 55% off
> Riley top handle 22 with starscape patchwork
> View attachment 4737243



This is absolutely gorgeous! 

Just received the Kat saddle bag 20 that I ordered! Really loving the horse and carriage logo.


----------



## Lee22

Picked up the matching card case


----------



## Punkkitten

Rambler 16 with her little makeover.  I will also probably wear her with 2 or three skinny scarves or one massive scarf tied to the strap because #rockandroll vibes are life


----------



## whateve

Punkkitten said:


> Rambler 16 with her little makeover.  I will also probably wear her with 2 or three skinny scarves or one massive scarf tied to the strap because #rockandroll vibes are life


Can you show what it looks like with several skinny scarves tied on? I like the embellishments.


----------



## Punkkitten

whateve said:


> Can you show what it looks like with several skinny scarves tied on? I like the embellishments.


Please pardon my it is 9 at night and I have been awake since 4am slouch.
Skull scarf is from Amazon 
Lightning bolt print one is froma company called I'm with the Band.  They use scrap and remnant fabric to create scarves, headbands scrunched etc.


----------



## whateve

Punkkitten said:


> Please pardon my it is 9 at night and I have been awake since 4am slouch.
> Skull scarf is from Amazon
> Lightning bolt print one is froma company called I'm with the Band.  They use scrap and remnant fabric to create scarves, headbands scrunched etc.


Thank you! It looks very cute! I haven't used scarves on my bags in a long time. I have several skinny scarves. I never thought to use more than one on a bag. I'll have to try that!


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Please pardon my it is 9 at night and I have been awake since 4am slouch.
> Skull scarf is from Amazon
> Lightning bolt print one is froma company called I'm with the Band.  They use scrap and remnant fabric to create scarves, headbands scrunched etc.


Oh I love it! Did you do the pins yourself?


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Oh I love it! Did you do the pins yourself?


Thank you!
All holes punched and adornment pinned by me.  All pins are vintage eBay or etsy finds


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Thank you!
> All holes punched and adornment pinned by me.  All pins are vintage eBay or etsy finds


That's awesome! Well done!


----------



## redwood66

New Charlie 21 in Aurora.  I love this pink color!  @Teagaggle this might be the candidate for the rivets.


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> New Charlie 21 in Aurora.  I love this pink color!
> 
> I love luv the Charlie buckets! Do you have regular size? If so could you do a comparison?


----------



## redwood66

Hi.  I don't have the larger one.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> New Charlie 21 in Aurora.  I love this pink color!  @Teagaggle this might be the candidate for the rivets.
> Perfect candidate to edge up a bit!
> View attachment 4738367


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> Hi.  I don't have the larger one.


Thanks! Hopefully I can do an irl comparison sometime soon.


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> Hi.  I don't have the larger one.


What does the size compare to? Can you fit a large wallet in it? Sunglasses?


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> What does the size compare to? Can you fit a large wallet in it? Sunglasses?


I can fit my trifold wallet no problem but this wristlet only fits vertically.  I could probably turn the wristlet once I got it inside but that might stretch the bag.  It is narrower at the top opening than the bottom.  Sunglasses will fit.  Hope this helps.

Edit - my glovetanned pencil case fits at the bottom but just barely.


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> I can fit my trifold wallet no problem but this wristlet only fits vertically.  I could probably turn the wristlet once I got it inside but that might stretch the bag.  It is narrower at the top opening than the bottom.  Sunglasses will fit.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Edit - my glovetanned pencil case fits at the bottom but just barely.
> 
> View attachment 4738639
> View attachment 4738640


thanks! I think I might like this size better than the large. Are you planning on wearing it crossbody?


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> thanks! I think I might like this size better than the large. Are you planning on wearing it crossbody?


Yes hand/arm and crossbody.  The larger one is too big for crossbody IMO.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Nordies sale turnlock pouch in Carmine, and my keychain ordered from the online outlet yesterday already arrived!  What?!
> 
> Now I have both purple and orangey red Carmine.
> 
> View attachment 4735658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735666


Congrats! The colors are beautiful.



Sarah03 said:


> I finally got my hands on the Dreamer that got away! I love her.


Congrats! I have two Dreamers and this is my favorite. Love all the details.


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> Yes hand/arm and crossbody.  The larger one is too big for crossbody IMO.


did you get it on Coach.com? I'm not seeing it on there or on FOS. All they have in the smaller size is the colorblock signature version.


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> did you get it on Coach.com? I'm not seeing it on there or on FOS. All they have in the smaller size is the colorblock signature version.


I got it at Dillards online.  30% off right now.  Couldn't find it anywhere else.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> I got it at Dillards online.  30% off right now.  Couldn't find it anywhere else.


I got this smaller one in Fern @ Macys. I really want to make it work but I'm having trouble committing. Trying to jazz it up with a charm or scarf but nothing is quite hitting the mark.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> I got this smaller one in Fern @ Macys. I really want to make it work but I'm having trouble committing. Trying to jazz it up with a charm or scarf but nothing is quite hitting the mark.
> View attachment 4738712
> View attachment 4738713


Do you feel it is too plain?


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> I got this smaller one in Fern @ Macys. I really want to make it work but I'm having trouble committing. Trying to jazz it up with a charm or scarf but nothing is quite hitting the mark.
> View attachment 4738712
> View attachment 4738713


I am not wowed by that green color but I really like the Aurora.  I like the way the bag hangs and hugs when worn crossbody.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> Do you feel it is too plain?


Kind of. I really wanted a bag in this new light Fern color that suits my style and needs. None of the ones that are offered really do anything for me. If it came in a regular Cassie, I would be all over it. I'd even consider it in the new Plaza totet style. I think I might just be trying too hard to make something work that isn't worth the effort. But, I have to go through my process before I ship it back so I don't have return regret.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> I got this smaller one in Fern @ Macys. I really want to make it work but I'm having trouble committing. Trying to jazz it up with a charm or scarf but nothing is quite hitting the mark.
> View attachment 4738712
> View attachment 4738713


It seems to be a difficult bag to add a charm to as well.  That's why I think the rivets might help but I might be afraid to attempt them myself.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> I am not wowed by that green color but I really like the Aurora.  I like the way the bag hangs and hugs when worn crossbody.


I've had the Cassie in Aurora in the back of my car to return for the last eight weeks. It was going to be returned just prior to all of the shutdowns happening. I know I'll be able to return and it no problem once the store is open, but I've actually been toying with pulling it out of the trunk and doing one of my dye jobs to it. Big debate though!


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> I got this smaller one in Fern @ Macys. I really want to make it work but I'm having trouble committing. Trying to jazz it up with a charm or scarf but nothing is quite hitting the mark.
> View attachment 4738712
> View attachment 4738713


Thanks for posting. Wanted to see what the fern looked like. There are definitely colors that don’t move me in this style. Returned deep red three times....Beechwood is my favorite color in this bag.


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> I got it at Dillards online.  30% off right now.  Couldn't find it anywhere else.


Check lord and Taylor


----------



## paula3boys

A couple gifts and a couple scores for half off


----------



## BeachBagGal

Punkkitten said:


> Rambler 16 with her little makeover.  I will also probably wear her with 2 or three skinny scarves or one massive scarf tied to the strap because #rockandroll vibes are life


I love your additions! They look really cool on that bag!


----------



## germanshepard

Walked into Coach boutique having sale now and left with Melody quilted convertible backpack. Super cute!


----------



## Punkkitten

BeachBagGal said:


> I love your additions! They look really cool on that bag!


Thanks, doll!


----------



## 1DaySoon

I went a little Coach Crazy. I love their new sneakers as well as the originals line


----------



## Punkkitten

I know it won't be everyone's cup of tea - but for $20 the price was right.  I'm living my 2007 Coach dream with a Carly Demi Pouch.
(I also tried on with my Tabby 26 strap and it looked SO COOL)  I can't wait to try accessorizing her with other straps and scarves.


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> I know it won't be everyone's cup of tea - but for $20 the price was right.  I'm living my 2007 Coach dream with a Carly Demi Pouch.
> (I also tried on with my Tabby 26 strap and it looked SO COOL)  I can't wait to try accessorizing her with other straps and scarves.



All that matters is that it is your cup of tea, since it is your purse! And at $20! And I'm glad we all like different purses, since it would be boring if we all loved the same purse...


----------



## Lee22

Punkkitten said:


> I know it won't be everyone's cup of tea - but for $20 the price was right.  I'm living my 2007 Coach dream with a Carly Demi Pouch.
> (I also tried on with my Tabby 26 strap and it looked SO COOL)  I can't wait to try accessorizing her with other straps and scarves.


Looking forward to you sharing?I still have mine


----------



## AstridRhapsody

These 2 beauties arrived today from SAS. Floral came factory wrapped and perfect but blush multi did not. It is also missing the tassel and dustbag. Not sure if I should keep or return, supposedly it was the last one left so I can't exchange it. I also have the black floral and black studded versions so I do have 3 other tassels that I can use on it.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> These 2 beauties arrived today from SAS. Floral came factory wrapped and perfect but blush multi did not. It is also missing the tassel and dustbag. Not sure if I should keep or return, supposedly it was the last one left so I can't exchange it. I also have the black floral and black studded versions so I do have 3 other tassels that I can use on it.


I didn't even know these were still available! I especially love the floral!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I didn't even know these were still available! I especially love the floral!


Thanks!! Floral is still full price on the website but my SA gave me 50% off since the blush one was on sale. I absolutely love the soft thick pebbled leather on these, seems like they are moving away from it now which is sad.


----------



## tealocean

Harley77 said:


> These 2 beauties arrived today from SAS. Floral came factory wrapped and perfect but blush multi did not. It is also missing the tassel and dustbag. Not sure if I should keep or return, supposedly it was the last one left so I can't exchange it. I also have the black floral and black studded versions so I do have 3 other tassels that I can use on it.


I love the pink flowers on black, and all those pretty pinks, that plummy middle shade and the darker plum (oxblood?)!


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> These 2 beauties arrived today from SAS. Floral came factory wrapped and perfect but blush multi did not. It is also missing the tassel and dustbag. Not sure if I should keep or return, supposedly it was the last one left so I can't exchange it. I also have the black floral and black studded versions so I do have 3 other tassels that I can use on it.


Whaaat!?? I thought these were all sold out! I have the black floral and a navy blue sample that never went into production. I wanted the black studded version but after getting the blue I decided not to repeat.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

tealocean said:


> I love the pink flowers on black, and all those pretty pinks, that plummy middle shade and the darker plum (oxblood?)!


Thanks!! I love all the pretty colors on these bags! The mauve one even has a gorgeous wine suede interior. Only thing I'm not 100% on is the lighter pink shade.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Whaaat!?? I thought these were all sold out! I have the black floral and a navy blue sample that never went into production. I wanted the black studded version but after getting the blue I decided not to repeat.


I thought so too until I stumbled upon the floral one on the website! Still deciding on the plain colorblock though. Since I now have all 4 I'm thinking I should maybe return it since it's missing the tassel and the light mauve shade isn't a typical "me" color. It is one of my most used styles though so it is a tough decision.


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> I thought so too until I stumbled upon the floral one on the website! Still deciding on the plain colorblock though. Since I now have all 4 I'm thinking I should maybe return it since it's missing the tassel and the light mauve shade isn't a typical "me" color. It is one of my most used styles though so it is a tough decision.


You got two reasons to return so I think you should. However, you can always borrow the tassel from the floral bag. If the color is not something you'd reach for then I say back it goes.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Preloved very simple Coach bag from Poshmark! No idea what the model name is, but it's a very nice smooth leather. Item # is H1432 52638! It'll be great for this period, because the front slip pocket gives me super easy access to my phone.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Emory


----------



## redwood66

New to me Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35 and some charms from the outlet.  I love Troupes so much but wasn't sure about the patchwork ones until I had this in my hand.  Love it!


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> New to me Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35 and some charms from the outlet.  I love Troupes so much but wasn't sure about the patchwork ones until I had this in my hand.  Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4743288


Very nice!! 60%?? Oh and were there more? Phone orders? We are still closed here


----------



## redwood66

Lee22 said:


> Very nice!! 60%?? Oh and were there more? Phone orders? We are still closed here


It was second hand but like new.  I have not been able to find any new that aren't an arm and leg.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> New to me Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35 and some charms from the outlet.  I love Troupes so much but wasn't sure about the patchwork ones until I had this in my hand.  Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4743288


Twins. Was soooooo excited when I found her at outlets


----------



## houseof999

Are all the outlets open now?


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Are all the outlets open now?


 Not in PA...you can check the store locator on coach.com or on outlet site for hours and type of service being offered.


----------



## barskin

Two new (to me): The Disney Rogue and a Badlands in black and red. I am absolutely in love with them both.


----------



## Punkkitten

One arrived yesterday and the other arrived today.   I'm only going to keep one because I don't need two that are so similar.
I love the slouch of the Carly (right side) so she is staying and I'll list the other one. 
But they are both adoreable!


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> Got a chance to see elm in person yesterday and it's such a pretty color I had to have it. I also got the new city sole sneakers in white because I've been looking for a sneaker to dress up or down and can't say no to glovetanned leather.
> 
> PCE purchases so far are just the accordion card case on a chain and the swag chain. I have a Cassie 19 getting customized as well. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


Is the chain 23 inches as Coach state on there site? thanks


----------



## SEWDimples

barskin said:


> Two new (to me): The Disney Rogue and a Badlands in black and red. I am absolutely in love with them both.


Congrats! Twins on the DF Purple Rogue and cousins on Badlands 25. I have the B-Boy Prairie version. Enjoy.


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> Half moon coin case in emerald. Strap is detachable, but super long. Also has wrist strap. In front of 1941 clutch for size comparison.


Have u use it Crossbody? U can knot the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Does anyone know anything about these bags? Does anyone have one yet?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> All that matters is that it is your cup of tea, since it is your purse! And at $20! And I'm glad we all like different purses, since it would be boring if we all loved the same purse...


That's right!


----------



## momofgirls

Sunshine mama said:


> Does anyone know anything about these bags? Does anyone have one yet?


There is a review on YouTube


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> Is the chain 23 inches as Coach state on there site? thanks


I'm not home now, but off the top of my head I would say that is accurate.


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> Have u use it Crossbody? U can knot the strap.


yes, can knot it or use a different strap if you prefer. I haven't used crossbody yet, just inside a larger bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

momofgirls said:


> There is a review on YouTube


Thank you.  Found it
.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Emory


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> I'm not home now, but off the top of my head I would say that is accurate.


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

holiday123 said:


> yes, can knot it or use a different strap if you prefer. I haven't used crossbody yet, just inside a larger bag.


Is that a dinky in your avatar? The color is wonderful.


----------



## samfalstaff

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Emory


I've been eyeing this bag for days now. How do you like it?


----------



## holiday123

samfalstaff said:


> Is that a dinky in your avatar? The color is wonderful.


Thank you, yes it's a dinky 24.


----------



## princeali189

Here’s my newest SLG, I’ve been wanting an LV one but they’re hard for me to find and I have a hard time justifying the price. It smells amazing and I love the color combination! Also the suede interior is a nice touch


----------



## samfalstaff

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, yes it's a dinky 24.


Thanks! Another beautiful bag to add to my list!


----------



## zjones

May I present the Circle Crossbody in Rainbow Signature Canvas (style #708)?

(Please ignore the white specks in the last pic -- I think one of my cats was on the window seat where I originally sat the bag and a tiny bit of litter got on the bag. I've since wiped it off.)


----------



## houseof999

Instant reveal!


zjones said:


> May I present the Circle Crossbody in Rainbow Signature Canvas (style #708)?
> 
> (Please ignore the white specks in the last pic -- I think one of my cats was on the window seat where I originally sat the bag and a tiny bit of litter got on the bag. I've since wiped it off.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748105
> View attachment 4748106
> View attachment 4748107
> View attachment 4748108


Yay!! Congrats! I just got mine too! Love love love this bag! It's so fun!


----------



## tealocean

princeali189 said:


> View attachment 4747840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my newest SLG, I’ve been wanting an LV one but they’re hard for me to find and I have a hard time justifying the price. It smells amazing and I love the color combination! Also the suede interior is a nice touch


This is cute! How do you use it? Do you clip it to your bag or keys?


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> May I present the Circle Crossbody in Rainbow Signature Canvas (style #708)?
> 
> (Please ignore the white specks in the last pic -- I think one of my cats was on the window seat where I originally sat the bag and a tiny bit of litter got on the bag. I've since wiped it off.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748105
> View attachment 4748106
> View attachment 4748107
> View attachment 4748108


Your rainbow C's are so fun! You are the rainbow queen.

ETA: Sorry for dubbing you the rainbow queen! That part was meant for Houseof999 unless you want to be rainbow queen too!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Instant reveal!
> 
> Yay!! Congrats! I just got mine too! Love love love this bag! It's so fun!
> View attachment 4748138


House, I thought I was replying to you! LOL! I'm sorry. YOU are the rainbow queen.


----------



## zjones

tealocean said:


> Your rainbow C's are so fun! You are the rainbow queen.
> 
> ETA: Sorry for dubbing you the rainbow queen! That part was meant for Houseof999 unless you want to be rainbow queen too!



Ha! I'll take it.


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> Ha! I'll take it.


Thank you!  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

samfalstaff said:


> I've been eyeing this bag for days now. How do you like it?


I like it alottttt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Courier


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Emory


----------



## samfalstaff

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I like it alottttt


Haha. I've noticed! I love the taupe color, but that cornflower blue is awesome.


----------



## jhazper

My first ever Rogue bag! Rogue 17 in Vermillion


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> May I present the Circle Crossbody in Rainbow Signature Canvas (style #708)?
> 
> (Please ignore the white specks in the last pic -- I think one of my cats was on the window seat where I originally sat the bag and a tiny bit of litter got on the bag. I've since wiped it off.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748105
> View attachment 4748106
> View attachment 4748107
> View attachment 4748108


Oh my gosh I ❤️ this!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Instant reveal!
> 
> Yay!! Congrats! I just got mine too! Love love love this bag! It's so fun!
> View attachment 4748138


It even has the rainbow colors on the hangtag! ❤️


----------



## LOVEsersen

Cute tote for my first coach signature bag


----------



## Lee22

Yay arrived today and it is just what I need right now; can dress up or down - not too much bling at all


----------



## Luv2Shop1

LOVEsersen said:


> Cute tote for my first coach signature bag



I love this one! So cute! Congrats!

Do you know when this one is going to be released in the US? It's not online yet.


----------



## tealocean

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4750117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay arrived today and it is just what I need right now; can dress up or down - not too much bling at all
> View attachment 4750114


Congrats! This looks really nice! I love all the contrast.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love this one! So cute! Congrats!
> 
> Do you know when this one is going to be released in the US? It's not online yet.



I’m not sure, but it sold out in many countries already.
Taiwan will have it back on stock in July with over 50% increasing in price, from NTD 5900 to NTD 9900.


----------



## Narnanz

Court in Bordeaux which I gave today to my bestest mum.


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Court in Bordeaux which I gave today to my bestest mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751397


Beautiful!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

LOVEsersen said:


> I’m not sure, but it sold out in many countries already.
> Taiwan will have it back on stock in July with over 50% increasing in price, from NTD 5900 to NTD 9900.



Yikes! That’s a crazy price increase!

thanks door the reply!


----------



## Lee22

tealocean said:


> Congrats! This looks really nice! I love all the contrast.


Thank you


----------



## rkiz

I don’t think I’ve seen anyone share a Britt Wristlet yet. I just got mine in the dark teak multi colorblock! Wasn’t sure about the color combo, but it’s growing on me. I can fit my iPhone 8, earbuds, 4-key holder, and a card case. It’s a little bigger than the Dreamer Wristlet, and kinda similar to the Soho Crossbody (same interior lining and external pocket), but smaller. A few pics for the curious:


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Court in Bordeaux which I gave today to my bestest mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751397



This is very pretty — I don’t think I have seen it in this color before.  Great gift for your Mum.


----------



## Sunshine mama

princeali189 said:


> View attachment 4747840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my newest SLG, I’ve been wanting an LV one but they’re hard for me to find and I have a hard time justifying the price. It smells amazing and I love the color combination! Also the suede interior is a nice touch


It's cute! Will you be hanging it on your purse like a purse charm?


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> This is cute! How do you use it? Do you clip it to your bag or keys?


Haha! I asked the same question!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Haha! I asked the same question!


Great minds!


----------



## Narnanz

Purple Pocket Zip finished her rehab


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Troupe Pine


----------



## redwood66

Rehabbed aqua Regina.


----------



## MelissaPurse

So happy to finally have gotten this Preloved tooled tea rose bandit to join my clutch I got 2yrs ago .


----------



## Alexa5

MelissaPurse said:


> So happy to finally have gotten this Preloved tooled tea rose bandit to join my clutch I got 2yrs ago .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756845
> View attachment 4756846
> View attachment 4756847


I love those tea roses!


----------



## tealocean

These "happy" bags make me smile! Purple Brooklyn and meadow flower Charlie 28:


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> These "happy" bags make me smile! Purple Brooklyn and meadow flower Charlie 28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757565
> View attachment 4757566


I love that purple. I've been tempted by that style every time I see it.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I love that purple. I've been tempted by that style every time I see it.


Thank you! You probably know the color is so much better (deeper/brighter) than my picture shows. Your MK bag reminds me a lot of this style.


----------



## Iamminda

These are so pretty and happy indeed.  I have always liked the look of the Brooklyn.


tealocean said:


> These "happy" bags make me smile! Purple Brooklyn and meadow flower Charlie 28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757565
> View attachment 4757566


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> These "happy" bags make me smile! Purple Brooklyn and meadow flower Charlie 28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757565
> View attachment 4757566


Hey, TO, I didn't know you had this beautiful Charlie 28!  Now we are cousins with my mist Charlie in the same pattern!  That's really fun.  We should have a bag meet-up!  I love your pretty Brooklyn.  That is a wonderful shade of violet purple.  What a very fun bag!  I love the pebbled leather, of course!


----------



## musiclover

rkiz said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen anyone share a Britt Wristlet yet. I just got mine in the dark teak multi colorblock! Wasn’t sure about the color combo, but it’s growing on me. I can fit my iPhone 8, earbuds, 4-key holder, and a card case. It’s a little bigger than the Dreamer Wristlet, and kinda similar to the Soho Crossbody (same interior lining and external pocket), but smaller. A few pics for the curious:
> View attachment 4751697
> View attachment 4751698
> View attachment 4751699
> View attachment 4751700
> View attachment 4751701
> View attachment 4751702


Thank you for sharing! I ordered the Britt wristlet myself after seeing your photos.  I have to pick it up this weekend.  I love the colour combination and thought it would also be nice for the Fall.  With the pandemic, I've been carrying smaller pouch style bags inside my work bag for my essentials.  I think this one will fit the bill nicely.  Cousins on your Dreamer wristlet...I have it the bright cherry pink colour.


----------



## MelissaPurse

I’m stuck in Coach x NASA land, just received this Dinkier cutie from therealreal. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tealocean

MelissaPurse said:


> I’m stuck in Coach x NASA land, just received this Dinkier cutie from therealreal. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4760693


This is cute! How do you use it? Do you wear it with a strap or use it slg style?


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Hey, TO, I didn't know you had this beautiful Charlie 28!  Now we are cousins with my mist Charlie in the same pattern!  That's really fun.  We should have a bag meet-up!  I love your pretty Brooklyn.  That is a wonderful shade of violet purple.  What a very fun bag!  I love the pebbled leather, of course!


I was sneaky and put my pictures here.  That was fun timing. Cousins! Yes, we need a bag reunion.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> I was sneaky and put my pictures here.  That was fun timing. Cousins! Yes, we need a bag reunion.


I’m definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## MelissaPurse

tealocean said:


> This is cute! How do you use it? Do you wear it with a strap or use it slg style?


Thank you . I plan on ditching the strap and using it as a slg. It’s so cute. Or add a wristlet strap and use it as a quick grab and go.


----------



## rkiz

musiclover said:


> Thank you for sharing! I ordered the Britt wristlet myself after seeing your photos.  I have to pick it up this weekend.  I love the colour combination and thought it would also be nice for the Fall.  With the pandemic, I've been carrying smaller pouch style bags inside my work bag for my essentials.  I think this one will fit the bill nicely.  Cousins on your Dreamer wristlet...I have it the bright cherry pink colour.


Yay! I think the colors work really well from spring-fall. I hope you love it


----------



## musiclover

rkiz said:


> Yay! I think the colors work really well from spring-fall. I hope you love it


I'm sure I will and I'll take a picture of it with my Dreamer wristlet!


----------



## TraGiv

I finally found the perfect mustard yellow bag. This one is a keeper!! I love the color and the slouch!! Just looking at it makes me happy!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Finally added the Black Prairie Rivets Dinky to my rivets collection ☺️, purchased preloved


----------



## Icecaramellatte

LOVEsersen said:


> A beauty got from sale in Taiwan
> For 55% off
> Riley top handle 22 with starscape patchwork
> View attachment 4737243





tealocean said:


> These "happy" bags make me smile! Purple Brooklyn and meadow flower Charlie 28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757565
> View attachment 4757566


Bag Twins on the Riley and the purple bag. The purple bag is really great with all the compartments and such. I wish they would bring it back.


----------



## Bagmedic

MelissaPurse said:


> So happy to finally have gotten this Preloved tooled tea rose bandit to join my clutch I got 2yrs ago .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756845
> View attachment 4756846
> View attachment 4756847


I need that clutch, Melissa!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jhazper said:


> My first ever Rogue bag! Rogue 17 in Vermillion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748406


This is a DARLINGGGGGGG little bag!!!!   LOVE IT.


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Rehabbed aqua Regina.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755307


How big is this bag? It comes across as a small looking bag and it's  sooooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> These "happy" bags make me smile! Purple Brooklyn and meadow flower Charlie 28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757565
> View attachment 4757566


That purple Brooklyn is gorgeous!!!


----------



## redwood66

Sunshine mama said:


> How big is this bag? It comes across as a small looking bag and it's  sooooo cute!


Thank you!  It is a smaller bag 8x7x3.5 but a great style - #9983.  I now have four of them - black, navy, British tan, and the aqua.


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!  It is a smaller bag 8x7x3.5 but a great style - #9983.  I now have four of them - black, navy, British tan, and the aqua.


You are lucky! That sounds like a perfect size!! Not too big not too small!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MelissaPurse said:


> Finally added the Black Prairie Rivets Dinky to my rivets collection ☺, purchased preloved
> View attachment 4761917
> View attachment 4761919
> View attachment 4761920


Beautiful collection!


----------



## houseof999

Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!
> View attachment 4762634


It's stunning!!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!
> View attachment 4762634


You know that Red Bags are just You...and @RuedeNesle  is going to need her couch ready.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!
> View attachment 4762634


This is beautiful! A worthy addition to your red collection. Are we going to see a Rogue 25 rainbow picture?


----------



## Narnanz

Loving your new Avatar @Sunshine mama


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!



Congratulations!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Loving your new Avatar @Sunshine mama


Thank you!!!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> It's stunning!!!!
> Congrats!!!


Thank you! I'm loving the color! I have 1941 red in smooth glovetanned leather and it's not as vibrant as this color in pebbled leather fire some reason.


Narnanz said:


> You know that Red Bags are just You...and @RuedeNesle  is going to need her couch ready.


Yes she's going to need it. I have it all ready cleaned and vacuumed.    


whateve said:


> This is beautiful! A worthy addition to your red collection. Are we going to see a Rogue 25 rainbow picture?


Thank you! Yes, very soon! Though I do not own a yellow Rogue 25 so peanut butter quilted one will have to do. 


JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! I love it!  I know you know already.


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!
> View attachment 4762634


OMG I want this bag so bad!  Congrats!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Bagmedic said:


> I need that clutch, Melissa!


I purchased it in store two and half years ago, didn’t get the bandit at that time because it wasn’t in my budget. Glad my mom convinced me to get the clutch in the meanwhile ☺️... and yes you “need” that clutch!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you


----------



## MelissaPurse

I’ve been on a serious bag buying haul...going to have to slow my roll in a bit. But until then...welcoming Double Swagger Flax Multi into the fold and mixing it up with some NASA pieces for fun.


----------



## Greenone

My son copped me this Bape X Coach tote for my birthday!  So happy. It sold out so fast last time.


----------



## Iamminda

I am surprised you have resisted this beauty for 3 years — it seems like the quintessential House’s red bag.  This red looks so pretty.  I am glad this one is finally in your collection (it kinda feels like all is right now in the purse world ).



houseof999 said:


> Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!
> View attachment 4762634


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!
> View attachment 4762634


Can I ask where you found it?


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> Can I ask where you found it?


On Depop! I'll keep an eye out if I see another!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Ok I resisted buying this 1941 red Rogue 25 for 3 years! I always felt it's a must have but because I have lots of other red bags I kept passing on buying it. My Rogue 25 collection just always felt incomplete without it so here it is!! My new to me Rogue 25 in 1941 red!
> View attachment 4762634


Yay! Congrats on finding this beauty!


----------



## tealocean

MelissaPurse said:


> Finally added the Black Prairie Rivets Dinky to my rivets collection ☺, purchased preloved
> View attachment 4761917
> View attachment 4761919
> View attachment 4761920


I love your rivets Dinkies!  Your prairie rivets bags are so beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Emery


----------



## icare4u

I'm somewhat new to Coach, only having purchased outlet items prior, and wanted to share my newly acquired retail collection


----------



## MelissaPurse

tealocean said:


> I love your rivets Dinkies!  Your prairie rivets bags are so beautiful!


Thank you so much, it’s definitely my fav embellishments by coach..uggh so pretty


----------



## tealocean

icare4u said:


> I'm somewhat new to Coach, only having purchased outlet items prior, and wanted to share my newly acquired retail collection
> View attachment 4764085
> View attachment 4764086


Beautiful! I love your oxblood bags.


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

I’ve been away from Coach for awhile and boy have I been missing out! I’m getting reacquainted with the brand. Here are a few of my recent purchases and I have 2 bags coming this upcoming week! I seriously had to hunt down the Ruby slipper round coin purse the resale price on these is unbelievable, Luckily found someone with an extra one NWT who was willing to part with it


----------



## Narnanz

Finished her rehab with a little more drying time to do is my new to me late 80s early 90s Classic Shoulder bag. 
Very surprised how well she turned out.


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Finished her rehab with a little more drying time to do is my new to me late 80s early 90s Classic Shoulder bag.
> Very surprised how well she turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765038


Oh, wow! What a transformation!


----------



## musiclover

rkiz said:


> Yay! I think the colors work really well from spring-fall. I hope you love it


Here is my new Britt wristlet!  I picked it up yesterday.  I love the rich, dark colours.


Here is the side view.  



With my Dreamer wristlet!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Here is my new Britt wristlet!  I picked it up yesterday.  I love the rich, dark colours.
> View attachment 4765268
> 
> Here is the side view.
> View attachment 4765269
> View attachment 4765270
> 
> With my Dreamer wristlet!



Such pretty wristlets — both of them look so elegant and well made (they look like they can be mini bags if they had a shoulder strap).


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Such pretty wristlets — both of them look so elegant and well made (they look like they can be mini bags if they had a shoulder strap).


Thank you, Iam.  I like my little organizing pouches and bags for sure. I would love to carry the Britt with a shoulder or short chain strap I have but it only has the one ring for a wristlet strap.  That’s ok, though. It’ll tuck nicely into my work bag (right along side my Hello Kitty pencil case).


----------



## redwood66

The Willis 18s arrived.  These got squished somehow at JAX but since there are no more available and these were on sale I'm probably keeping them.  It isn't terrible and maybe stuffing will help.  The colors are beautiful and this is my first ever yellow bag.


----------



## rkiz

musiclover said:


> Here is my new Britt wristlet!  I picked it up yesterday.  I love the rich, dark colours.
> View attachment 4765268
> 
> Here is the side view.
> View attachment 4765269
> View attachment 4765270
> 
> With my Dreamer wristlet!


----------



## luvs*it*

Here’s my new coin card pouch & key ring...I haven’t taken the protective wrapping off of the key ring on the pouch yet. Lol I love the pocket on the front! I originally got the key ring to use as a charm on my Cassie 19, but decided against it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Pacific Blue


----------



## valxim123

Hi everyone, just wanted to share my 2 bags I just got, I have been wanting the Rogue 25 in chalk for the longest time and got it preloved in excellent condition and at first when I saw the creed patch I thought I got a fake bag but reading thru the Rogue forum I discovered that my bag is one of the early 2nd gen, it has 20315 on the creed patch and inside the zipper pocket has a little white tag with the numbers H1680 and below has 54536, I also got I dinky in chalk that got from the outlet and this one has me really confused... do coach still make bags in Italy?? Mine has the frabric tag that says made in Italy... I don’t know.. did the outlet sent me a fake bag??


----------



## leopardgirl0123

got this from the online outlet.  It’s bigger than I expected but it’s cute.  It also goes well with the rainbow wallet and card case I already have.


----------



## holiday123

Willis 18 in bluebell arrived. Also the dreamer card case will go with a lot of bags and love the blue on this hybrid pouch. I bought the black one
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 last year and it's super handy.


----------



## icare4u

Never thought i'd buy this bag, yet here i am and I LOVE IT! This is the Tabby shoulder bag in tweed, currently on sale on for $270 (rakuten is also offering 12% right now) she's probably gonna sit pretty on my shelf until Fall (this also comes with a crossbody strap not pictured)


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Willis 18 in bluebell arrived. Also the dreamer card case will go with a lot of bags and love the blue on this hybrid pouch. I bought the black one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last year and it's super handy.


I LOVE that blue on the hybrid pouch! When you get a chance can you show what fits inside?


----------



## Sarah03

icare4u said:


> Never thought i'd buy this bag, yet here i am and I LOVE IT! This is the Tabby shoulder bag in tweed, currently on sale on for $270 (rakuten is also offering 12% right now) she's probably gonna sit pretty on my shelf until Fall (this also comes with a crossbody strap not pictured)
> View attachment 4767321
> View attachment 4767324


It’s so pretty!


----------



## Bagmedic

icare4u said:


> Never thought i'd buy this bag, yet here i am and I LOVE IT! This is the Tabby shoulder bag in tweed, currently on sale on for $270 (rakuten is also offering 12% right now) she's probably gonna sit pretty on my shelf until Fall (this also comes with a crossbody strap not pictured)
> View attachment 4767321
> View attachment 4767324


Might have to get this one!  Has a certain vibe to it I like.  I wonder if they made this tweed one in the top handle style?  I know it came in the 26.

Edited to add:  Found a photo online of the top handle version.  I prefer it in the shoulder bag so you can see more of the tweed.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE that blue on the hybrid pouch! When you get a chance can you show what fits inside?


Thank you the blue is what drew me to it. 

These do not fit much. There are 2 cc slots on the back, 2 slip compartments and the front snap pocket. I usually put my phone in one of the slip compartments and then card case, key fob and chapstick in the snap pocket. The other slip compartment is really tight when you are using the other for your phone so only fits super slim things, which for me is a few sticks of gum. 

I mostly use these for when we go to a concert or sporting event where they have restrictions on bag size. 

This won't work for you because it is from the men's line and has a really short drop. Works for me at 5'5, but I know you are much taller.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Here is my new Britt wristlet!  I picked it up yesterday.  I love the rich, dark colours.
> View attachment 4765268
> 
> Here is the side view.
> View attachment 4765269
> View attachment 4765270
> 
> With my Dreamer wristlet!


Your wristlets are so fun and pretty! I love how colorful they are. I remember your bright Dreamer wristlet. Your bags must be beautiful to reach into and pull out all those pretties and your fun HK pouch. I like keeping things in little pouches too. I'd love to see a "what's in my bag" with your wristlets packed inside if you find you have time for sharing that.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Your wristlets are so fun and pretty! I love how colorful they are. I remember your bright Dreamer wristlet. Your bags must be beautiful to reach into and pull out all those pretties and your fun HK pouch. I like keeping things in little pouches too. I'd love to see a "what's in my bag" with your wristlets packed inside if you find you have time for sharing that.


Hi TO!  I will do a “what’s in my school bag” in the next couple of days. 3 days to go to finish the school year so I’ve got lots of tidying ahead of me!


----------



## focoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pacific Blue


Love this color combination! Is there any of the light pink on it as well like the rest in this colorblock?


----------



## LadyRedBird

A micro Tilly from the outlet came in. Soooo  cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

focoach said:


> Love this color combination! Is there any of the light pink on it as well like the rest in this colorblock?


No pink


----------



## Nancy in VA

I was lucky enough to snag these from FOS - they came fully wrapped and perfect


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dreamer shoulder


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

My new Parker Top Handle 32


----------



## redwood66

I have been trying to get one of these Field Tote 30s (smaller size) since they came out last year but no one ever had one in stock.  Saks got them in so I jumped!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Troupe Carryall 35 joins her 2 sisters


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Thank you the blue is what drew me to it.
> 
> These do not fit much. There are 2 cc slots on the back, 2 slip compartments and the front snap pocket. I usually put my phone in one of the slip compartments and then card case, key fob and chapstick in the snap pocket. The other slip compartment is really tight when you are using the other for your phone so only fits super slim things, which for me is a few sticks of gum.
> 
> I mostly use these for when we go to a concert or sporting event where they have restrictions on bag size.
> 
> This won't work for you because it is from the men's line and has a really short drop. Works for me at 5'5, but I know you are much taller.


Thanks for the info! And remembering about strap length!  That def won’t work for me. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Lee22

In love!! Been reviewing and reviewing...Don’t know why I held off so long


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Found this delightful little fellow at the outlet...


----------



## LadyRedBird

Early birthday gift from my mum. The dandelion print family is complete  with a guest appearance from my New Pine Cassie! Snakeskin pine strap should arrive soon.


----------



## Alexa5

Tea Rose Dinky...


----------



## Alexa5

LadyRedBird said:


> Early birthday gift from my mum. The dandelion print family is complete  with a guest appearance from my New Pine Cassie! Snakeskin pine strap should arrive soon.
> 
> View attachment 4769099


Great choices.  I love that print--I have the retail version of it in the dinky in white and mist, and then I have the pink Tilly from FOS.  I love the Cassie as well--good taste


----------



## paula3boys

LadyRedBird said:


> Early birthday gift from my mum. The dandelion print family is complete  with a guest appearance from my New Pine Cassie! Snakeskin pine strap should arrive soon.
> 
> View attachment 4769099


I love that twilly on your pine Cassie. Very pretty!


----------



## Alexa5

So here is the Hutton, posing with a red dragon, lol.  I took off the chain strap and am using a red strap that I didn't have a use for lately--adds a bit of fun and color.   and a pic without the dragon


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> So here is the Hutton, posing with a red dragon, lol.  I took off the chain strap and am using a red strap that I didn't have a use for lately--adds a bit of fun and color.   and a pic without the dragon
> 
> View attachment 4769380
> View attachment 4769387



This is super cute (the red dragon is cute also ).  I have never seen this style before — very nice, especially the unique turnlock hardware.  Enjoy.


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

My newest purchases Rogue 31, 1941 Wrislet/ Clutch, and large Sharky all in Dark Denim


----------



## baghabitz34

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My newest purchases Rogue 31, 1941 Wrislet/ Clutch, and large Sharky all in Dark Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769532
> View attachment 4769533
> View attachment 4769534


Congrats on your dark denim beauties!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Thank you, baghabitz34


----------



## Lee22

Alexa5 said:


> So here is the Hutton, posing with a red dragon, lol.  I took off the chain strap and am using a red strap that I didn't have a use for lately--adds a bit of fun and color.   and a pic without the dragon
> 
> View attachment 4769380
> View attachment 4769387


Such a cutie - curious - how do you feel about the chalk canvas and is the back of the bag all leather Or mixed with canvas? I am concerned about the canvas getting dirty.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> So here is the Hutton, posing with a red dragon, lol.  I took off the chain strap and am using a red strap that I didn't have a use for lately--adds a bit of fun and color.   and a pic without the dragon
> 
> View attachment 4769380
> View attachment 4769387


Congrats! This will be great for fall and not too many tearoses! I want the Boysenberry Hutton. I love that color!


----------



## Alexa5

Lee22 said:


> Such a cutie - curious - how do you feel about the chalk canvas and is the back of the bag all leather Or mixed with canvas? I am concerned about the canvas getting dirty.


It goes down to just below the start of the pocket, and the pocket is leather...it is a perfect amount.  I really don't think it will get dirty..it is a nice canvas, and unless you are rubbing it up against dirty things a lot, it would be fine.  The canvas helps make it super cute.


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! This will be great for fall and not too many tearoses! I want the Boysenberry Hutton. I love that color!


The boysenberry is very pretty!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My newest purchases Rogue 31, 1941 Wrislet/ Clutch, and large Sharky all in Dark Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769532
> View attachment 4769533
> View attachment 4769534


Bag twins on the Denim Rogue.  Love, love, love Sharky!!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Bag twins on the Denim Rogue.  Love, love, love Sharky!!



‍ It is such a gorgeous bag...and thank you the Sharky is AMAZING


----------



## foxgal

For anyone interested in the Pride collection, my coin purse arrived today! I got it to hold credit cards and some cash to hang off my yet-to-arrive yellow Originals turnlock clutch. Not totally sure I’ll keep it until the bag comes and I can see if it works well with it, but I think it would be super-practical for easy access to the things I reach for most often (my credit card - LOL!) and I could detach it and just use it alone for grab&go errands. I like that the leather around the side is natural glovetan, solid hardwear, and it has a nice burgundy microfibre lining. Just wish they put a divider in these little round coin cases so there were two separate compartments but maybe I’m just being picky for such a little SLG!


----------



## musiclover

Wrong thread.


----------



## VuittonPrince

Pride collection corner zip
Pride collection bag charm
Signature scarf in denim
Denim Warren belt bag
Signature city sole loafers
Signature socks
Signature 6 key holder
Hybrid pouch 
Hudson backpack in colorblock pebbled leather 
Snakeskin double wrap bracelet 
Signature c enamel cuffs


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

VuittonPrince said:


> Pride collection corner zip
> Pride collection bag charm
> Signature scarf in denim
> Denim Warren belt bag
> Signature city sole loafers
> Signature socks
> Signature 6 key holder
> Hybrid pouch
> Hudson backpack in colorblock pebbled leather
> Snakeskin double wrap bracelet
> Signature c enamel cuffs
> 
> View attachment 4771162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771171


Wow nice haul!!


----------



## whateve

VuittonPrince said:


> Pride collection corner zip
> Pride collection bag charm
> Signature scarf in denim
> Denim Warren belt bag
> Signature city sole loafers
> Signature socks
> Signature 6 key holder
> Hybrid pouch
> Hudson backpack in colorblock pebbled leather
> Snakeskin double wrap bracelet
> Signature c enamel cuffs
> 
> View attachment 4771162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771171


I love that snakeskin bracelet!


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Pocket Zip in Loden


----------



## MooMooVT

LOVEsersen said:


> Cute tote for my first coach signature bag
> 
> View attachment 4749687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749688


I didn't like the LV denim line, and I don't usually love Coach's monogram - but I really love this bag! Beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

On a whim, picked this up at the outlet yesterday.


----------



## BeachBagGal

VuittonPrince said:


> Pride collection corner zip
> Pride collection bag charm
> Signature scarf in denim
> Denim Warren belt bag
> Signature city sole loafers
> Signature socks
> Signature 6 key holder
> Hybrid pouch
> Hudson backpack in colorblock pebbled leather
> Snakeskin double wrap bracelet
> Signature c enamel cuffs
> 
> View attachment 4771162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771171


Wow what a great haul! ❤️


----------



## karina_g

Plaza Tote



Hadley Hobo


----------



## whateve

An oldie but goodie! Madison sabrina from 2008


----------



## MelissaPurse

Received Preloved Tooled Tea Rose Bandit in color Dusty Rose (Regular Size) last week...didn’t even know Coach made it in that size. So pretty. Still love 39 & is my preference, however both are comfortable. (Included 39 for comparison)


----------



## Narnanz

MelissaPurse said:


> Received Preloved Tooled Tea Rose Bandit in color Dusty Rose (Regular Size) last week...didn’t even know Coach made it in that size. So pretty. Still love 39 & is my preference, however both are comfortable. (Included 39 for comparison)
> View attachment 4772272
> 
> View attachment 4772274
> 
> View attachment 4772273
> 
> View attachment 4772275


Now that is a nice pink. I not really a pink fan but I like that tone. @whateve and her Pink Parker shoulder bag is another pink I would buy


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> On a whim, picked this up at the outlet yesterday.
> View attachment 4771743
> 
> That very much says "Teagaggle" I don't know why...it just does to me


----------



## Punkkitten

I said I would be good.  But then I found "THE ONE" i had wanted years ago (granted i wanted the larger version, however I have two of the siggies in this style and have been enamored with them)
The Coach Carly Demi Pouch in Tan leather (ebay listing photo) I couldn't have foreseen using the little size or even snapping her up for what I did....

Are you ready? 

SHE WAS LESS THAN $9


----------



## MelissaPurse

Narnanz said:


> Now that is a nice pink. I not really a pink fan but I like that tone. @whatand her Pink Parker shoulder bag is another pink I would buy


I totally understand I’m not a pink person either, but this one is such a pretty mauve pink Coach did a great job


----------



## musiclover

MelissaPurse said:


> Received Preloved Tooled Tea Rose Bandit in color Dusty Rose (Regular Size) last week...didn’t even know Coach made it in that size. So pretty. Still love 39 & is my preference, however both are comfortable. (Included 39 for comparison)
> View attachment 4772272
> 
> View attachment 4772274
> 
> View attachment 4772273
> 
> View attachment 4772275


I love the tearose details and your Laduree charms on both!  They are just lovely!


----------



## tealocean

MelissaPurse said:


> Received Preloved Tooled Tea Rose Bandit in color Dusty Rose (Regular Size) last week...didn’t even know Coach made it in that size. So pretty. Still love 39 & is my preference, however both are comfortable. (Included 39 for comparison)
> View attachment 4772272
> 
> View attachment 4772274
> 
> View attachment 4772273
> 
> View attachment 4772275


Those look huggable!  I love your tea roses. So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## tealocean

foxgal said:


> For anyone interested in the Pride collection, my coin purse arrived today! I got it to hold credit cards and some cash to hang off my yet-to-arrive yellow Originals turnlock clutch. Not totally sure I’ll keep it until the bag comes and I can see if it works well with it, but I think it would be super-practical for easy access to the things I reach for most often (my credit card - LOL!) and I could detach it and just use it alone for grab&go errands. I like that the leather around the side is natural glovetan, solid hardwear, and it has a nice burgundy microfibre lining. Just wish they put a divider in these little round coin cases so there were two separate compartments but maybe I’m just being picky for such a little SLG!
> 
> View attachment 4770410
> View attachment 4770411
> View attachment 4770412
> View attachment 4770413


 This is really cute and so fun with the rainbow C's! I hope it works for you with your yellow clutch.


----------



## tealocean

VuittonPrince said:


> Pride collection corner zip
> Pride collection bag charm
> Signature scarf in denim
> Denim Warren belt bag
> Signature city sole loafers
> Signature socks
> Signature 6 key holder
> Hybrid pouch
> Hudson backpack in colorblock pebbled leather
> Snakeskin double wrap bracelet
> Signature c enamel cuffs
> 
> View attachment 4771162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771171


 I like your rainbows and the ombre "c" in blues!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> An oldie but goodie! Madison sabrina from 2008
> 
> View attachment 4772152


This color is amazing!


----------



## YuYu90

My bum bag arrived today. Like another user mentioned, it's bigger than I expected. It's a super cute and fun bag.


----------



## musiclover

YuYu90 said:


> My bum bag arrived today. Like another user mentioned, it's bigger than I expected. It's a super cute and fun bag.
> 
> View attachment 4772649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772652


This is so cute!  I love the hangtag and zipper pull details. It looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

YuYu90 said:


> My bum bag arrived today. Like another user mentioned, it's bigger than I expected. It's a super cute and fun bag.
> 
> View attachment 4772649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772652


Cute and looks great on you! Love how the pull tabs are rainbow too.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

YuYu90 said:


> My bum bag arrived today. Like another user mentioned, it's bigger than I expected. It's a super cute and fun bag.
> 
> View attachment 4772649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772652


Looks great on you!


----------



## Iamminda

YuYu90 said:


> My bum bag arrived today. Like another user mentioned, it's bigger than I expected. It's a super cute and fun bag.
> 
> View attachment 4772649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772652



This looks great with your outfit


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

My new Bandit 39 in Peony   such a gorgeous color


----------



## foxgal

Turnlock clutch in yolk arrived today! I really love it’s retro vibe, and perfect size for everyday with excellent organizational compartments. Delicious leather, though I can tell it will scratch easily...actually did in my first minute of handling it but it buffed right out. 

Now the choice is whether to use the pride coin purse or not. Does it make it too busy? I kinda like it but not sure how useful it will be.


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> Turnlock clutch in yolk arrived today! I really love it’s retro vibe, and perfect size for everyday with excellent organizational compartments. Delicious leather, though I can tell it will scratch easily...actually did in my first minute of handling it but it buffed right out.
> 
> Now the choice is whether to use the pride coin purse or not. Does it make it too busy? I kinda like it but not sure how useful it will be.
> 
> View attachment 4773208
> View attachment 4773209
> View attachment 4773210
> View attachment 4773211


I always love this bag! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My new Bandit 39 in Peony   such a gorgeous color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773142



Lovely color!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

JenJBS said:


> Lovely color!



Thank you! It really is a gorgeous shade of pink


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Alexa5 said:


> So here is the Hutton, posing with a red dragon, lol.  I took off the chain strap and am using a red strap that I didn't have a use for lately--adds a bit of fun and color.   and a pic without the dragon
> 
> View attachment 4769380
> View attachment 4769387


Seeing this in non stock photos makes me like it a lot. I love how the tea roses look against the chalk and (burnished?) brown. Gold hardware is just the icing on the cake! Just added to my wish list


----------



## Alexa5

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Seeing this in non stock photos makes me like it a lot. I love how the tea roses look against the chalk and (burnished?) brown. Gold hardware is just the icing on the cake! Just added to my wish list


Thanks!  It is a super cute bag....I like it every time I see it.


----------



## Riezky

Currently rehoming a bunch of unloved bags, which is obviously a reason to shop for some replacements, lol. So much indecision on the Parkers though. Thought the quilted was more dressy than I wanted, so got the soft Parker. Then still wanted the quilted one  Debating whether both are going to stay. Pollen Cassie was also on my wishlist, finally caved seeing her in person.


----------



## Alexa5

Here are the masks for anyone curious...


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Riezky said:


> Currently rehoming a bunch of unloved bags, which is obviously a reason to shop for some replacements, lol. So much indecision on the Parkers though. Thought the quilted was more dressy than I wanted, so got the soft Parker. Then still wanted the quilted one  Debating whether both are going to stay. Pollen Cassie was also on my wishlist, finally caved seeing her in person.
> 
> View attachment 4776560


The quilted Parker does look dressier.  It would probably depend on how much you think you would use both of them! Beautiful yellow!


----------



## Riezky

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The quilted Parker does look dressier.  It would probably depend on how much you think you would use both of them! Beautiful yellow!



Thank you! Yes, I keep struggling to decide because the soft Parker is just about perfect for everyday (simpler, pebbled leather), but I love the texture of the quilted + couldn’t find another quilted bag with black hw that I liked both the look and price of. The Parkers in general are a great size and well organized for me. Will probably go back through my remaining black bags and pit them all against the soft Parker to see if it replaces any of them


----------



## holiday123

Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already. 
Now to decide which buckle to go with?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


I can't decide, maybe the last one. It looks so different with each buckle. I love the whipstitching.


----------



## Narnanz

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


They all look great but the last one speaks to me. That bag is stunning.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I can't decide, maybe the last one. It looks so different with each buckle. I love the whipstitching.





Narnanz said:


> They all look great but the last one speaks to me. That bag is stunning.


Thank you, I can't decide either!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


Can't believe I'm saying this,  but I like the gold on the best! The detail on this bag is very nice!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this,  but I like the gold on the best! The detail on this bag is very nice!


Wow I can't believe you picked gold! It seems that the majority of my collection has gold hardware now. I don't know what is happening lol


----------



## TraGiv

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


I like the last one as well.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Wow I can't believe you picked gold! It seems that the majority of my collection has gold hardware now. I don't know what is happening lol


Mercury is in retrograde,  lol


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


Are the side panel suede?


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> Are the side panel suede?


yes suede on the sides and front. leather on flap and back.


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> yes suede on the sides and front. leather on flap and back.


Thank u, it’s so pretty. I am thinking of getting it but I am worried about the suede. I guess I could spray it.


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> Thank u, it’s so pretty. I am thinking of getting it but I am worried about the suede. I guess I could spray it.


I planned on spraying it too. The front I will have to be careful with, but the sides don't worry me too much because they are concave so won't rub on anything.


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437





whateve said:


> I can't decide, maybe the last one. It looks so different with each buckle. I love the whipstitching.





Narnanz said:


> They all look great but the last one speaks to me. That bag is stunning.





Teagaggle said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this,  but I like the gold on the best! The detail on this bag is very nice!





TraGiv said:


> I like the last one as well.


Even before I read the other responses, I just gravitated toward the last, which I am designating antique/vintage brass. Since I am a vintage Coach aficionado, I can't help but notice that tab design which goes way back to vintage Coach styles. Combined with the western style whipstitch, I can't help but love the vintage brass tone hardware with the "tooled" detail effect. Gorgeous! I dare not look to see if it is available in anything resembling vintage British Tan!


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


Been eyeing and your photos really bring it to life. The last buckle is my choice. Just love the whipstitched of the short strap. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


I like the top one best.


----------



## holiday123

Lake Effect said:


> Even before I read the other responses, I just gravitated toward the last, which I am designating antique/vintage brass. Since I am a vintage Coach aficionado, I can't help but notice that tab design which goes way back to vintage Coach styles. Combined with the western style whipstitch, I can't help but love the vintage brass tone hardware with the "tooled" detail effect. Gorgeous! I dare not look to see if it is available in anything resembling vintage British Tan!





Lee22 said:


> Been eyeing and your photos really bring it to life. The last buckle is my choice. Just love the whipstitched of the short strap. Thanks for sharing!!





BeachBagGal said:


> I like the top one best.


Thanks all  Looks like the bottom one wins... which just so happens to be the one it came with. Perhaps I'll switch into the top one when Fall gets here.  I'm going to see what others they have. Would love a sparkly red one.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Thanks all  Looks like the bottom one wins... which just so happens to be the one it came with. Perhaps I'll switch into the top one when Fall gets here.  I'm going to see what others they have. Would love a sparkly red one.


How is Dillards when it comes packaging?


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> How is Dillards when it comes packaging?


 I've never had an issue, but I think @Alexa5  has. All my orders have come in original packaging with all the protective foam etc and tissue paper around the plastic outer bag.  I've only ordered about 6 bags and 2 pair of boots from them though because I usually buy in the store.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> I've never had an issue, but I think @Alexa5  has. All my orders have come in original packaging with all the protective foam etc and tissue paper around the plastic outer bag.  I've only ordered about 6 bags and 2 pair of boots from them though because I usually buy in the store.


Thanks!! Good to hear - I have 2 bags coming (One via usps and the other FedEx)
@Alexa5 would you mind resharing your experience?


----------



## Lee22

Forgot to share my sexy coach Maddie sandals . Can dress up or down..Didn’t think they would look so great on my feet. They are also very comfortable.


----------



## Teagaggle

So this happened at the outlet today. I was there to do a return & that's it. I blame my lack of willpower on standing in the heat with a mask waiting to get into the store!


----------



## paula3boys

Riezky said:


> Currently rehoming a bunch of unloved bags, which is obviously a reason to shop for some replacements, lol. So much indecision on the Parkers though. Thought the quilted was more dressy than I wanted, so got the soft Parker. Then still wanted the quilted one  Debating whether both are going to stay. Pollen Cassie was also on my wishlist, finally caved seeing her in person.
> 
> View attachment 4776560


I am holding out for Cassie in pollen when it goes to a great sales price. The more pictures I see, the more I like this color. I wasn't sure at first.  


Alexa5 said:


> Here are the masks for anyone curious...
> 
> View attachment 4776960


My Rexy mask is on its way. Do you like the quality? I saw the SAs wearing them at the outlet today, but I couldn't get a close look due to social distancing


----------



## Alexa5

Lee22 said:


> Thanks!! Good to hear - I have 2 bags coming (One via usps and the other FedEx)
> @Alexa5 would you mind resharing your experience?


It wasn’t a handbag.  It was another type of item that was damaged in shipping and the return process was lengthy.  So I can’t say about the bag situation, but if you are concerned you would need to return, return shipping is only free if item is damaged, etc, and it takes a while to get your credit.


----------



## julie noble

greenpixie said:


> Got something new to share? Don't necessarily want to create your own reveal thread?  Post your Coach buys, gifts, and goodies here!
> 
> Big buys or small, let's see them all!
> 
> *If there's a creed patch with a serial number in your bag or accessory, it would be great if you could post a readable photo of that too!*


No.J0969-14507 serial number - is this a real serial number?  Just bought purse but can return it if I want to


----------



## Lee22

Alexa5 said:


> It wasn’t a handbag.  It was another type of item that was damaged in shipping and the return process was lengthy.  So I can’t say about the bag situation, but if you are concerned you would need to return, return shipping is only free if item is damaged, etc, and it takes a while to get your credit.


Thanks! I seem to remember hearing they will provide free return label if item is damaged.


----------



## whateve

julie noble said:


> No.J0969-14507 serial number - is this a real serial number?  Just bought purse but can return it if I want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778610
> View attachment 4778610


We have a thread for authenticating here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/
We need to see the entire bag. Read the instructions in the first post. We need to know where you got it and if it was listed online, we need a link.


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> So this happened at the outlet today. I was there to do a return & that's it. I blame my lack of willpower on standing in the heat with a mask waiting to get into the store!
> View attachment 4778487


This is lovely!  It's fun to get a "set," eg., handbag and strap purchased at the same time!  I love all of those colourful rivets.


----------



## Amazona

Putting it here as well since I'm so chuffed - got my sale find a few weeks ago. It's a Field Tote 40 with the rocket! 
I love this. It's a bit quirky (matches my 80's vibe NASA space shuttle sweatshirt perfectly) but very practical. I can fit all of my work gear incl. laptop, roller mouse, headphones and a bunch of cables, plus handbag essentials (I have a lot of them) plus a shirt or a hoodie. The bag will def see some action as soon as my employer allows travel between sites. In the mean time, I'll be using it for shopping trips, travel and whenever it's rainy. It's def not for everyone in this size - I'm 6'1" and it looks good on me, but I can see how it would look a bit excessive on a smaller person.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lee22 said:


> Forgot to share my sexy coach Maddie sandals . Can dress up or down..Didn’t think they would look so great on my feet. They are also very comfortable.
> View attachment 4778398


Lovely. The not-outrageously-high chunky heel in this style could actually work for me. How true to sizing did you find this?


----------



## Lee22

Lake Effect said:


> Lovely. The not-outrageously-high chunky heel in this style could actually work for me. How true to sizing did you find this?


Exactly one of the reasons why I tried them out was the size of the heel. Yep they are true to size as I hated when I see folks toes hanging over the front of sandal. Just the right amount of spacing.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lee22 said:


> Exactly one of the reasons why I tried them out was the size of the heel. Yep they are true to size as I hated when I see folks toes hanging over the front of sandal. Just the right amount of spacing.


Thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


Wow, that is a beautiful bag! The last one really looks amazing!


----------



## Riezky

paula3boys said:


> I am holding out for Cassie in pollen when it goes to a great sales price. The more pictures I see, the more I like this color. I wasn't sure at first.



That was my plan as well, but my willpower often doesn’t live up to those plans, haha. It is a beautiful color, I hope you are able to find one at a great price very soon!


----------



## Mistyfang

Amazona said:


> Putting it here as well since I'm so chuffed - got my sale find a few weeks ago. It's a Field Tote 40 with the rocket!
> I love this. It's a bit quirky (matches my 80's vibe NASA space shuttle sweatshirt perfectly) but very practical. I can fit all of my work gear incl. laptop, roller mouse, headphones and a bunch of cables, plus handbag essentials (I have a lot of them) plus a shirt or a hoodie. The bag will def see some action as soon as my employer allows travel between sites. In the mean time, I'll be using it for shopping trips, travel and whenever it's rainy. It's def not for everyone in this size - I'm 6'1" and it looks good on me, but I can see how it would look a bit excessive on a smaller person.
> 
> View attachment 4778955


Very nice. Can we have a shot of you with the bag on?


----------



## LaVisioneer

I like the first one because it is the least contrasted with the background material. But I also like the last one because it goes with the Western vibe of the bag. 



holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


----------



## Lee22

Couple SLGs and a denim rogue added to the collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

LadyRedBird said:


> Early birthday gift from my mum. The dandelion print family is complete  with a guest appearance from my New Pine Cassie! Snakeskin pine strap should arrive soon.
> 
> View attachment 4769099


Wow! Such a great collection! I especially love the micro top handle bag!!


----------



## Amazona

Mistyfang said:


> Very nice. Can we have a shot of you with the bag on?


I can try to get a picture, but it's a bit hard to get a good one since I only have a very narrow mirror and there's going to have to be a sunny evening so I'll have enough light. The bag will also look different than on most people since I'm 6"1'.
For a great comparison of both sizes, here's a link to a video.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new kicks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new Boo


----------



## carterazo

icare4u said:


> I'm somewhat new to Coach, only having purchased outlet items prior, and wanted to share my newly acquired retail collection
> View attachment 4764085
> View attachment 4764086


Fab choices! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

LadyRedBird said:


> A micro Tilly from the outlet came in. Soooo  cute


So cute!


----------



## Punkkitten

So so nice.  Extremely nice price too.  Dustback and interrior could use a little scrub but I'm just staring happily at her.

Eyeballing a black leather one [I need to stop] too.


----------



## carterazo

VuittonPrince said:


> Pride collection corner zip
> Pride collection bag charm
> Signature scarf in denim
> Denim Warren belt bag
> Signature city sole loafers
> Signature socks
> Signature 6 key holder
> Hybrid pouch
> Hudson backpack in colorblock pebbled leather
> Snakeskin double wrap bracelet
> Signature c enamel cuffs
> 
> View attachment 4771162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771171


Incredible haul, congrats!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> So this happened at the outlet today. I was there to do a return & that's it. I blame my lack of willpower on standing in the heat with a mask waiting to get into the store!
> View attachment 4778487


Ooohhh that strap!


----------



## musiclover

Punkkitten said:


> So so nice.  Extremely nice price too.  Dustback and interrior could use a little scrub but I'm just staring happily at her.
> 
> Eyeballing a black leather one [I need to stop] too.
> 
> View attachment 4780736


Lovely!  I love the gold hardware and all that pretty leather trim.


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


Is it easy to switch the C Lock?


----------



## Marmotte

Just started my collection!

Cassie and Tabby Top Handle.
In love!!


----------



## Lee22

Marmotte said:


> Just started my collection!
> 
> Cassie and Tabby Top Handle.
> In love!!
> View attachment 4782753


Sweet!!


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> Is it easy to switch the C Lock?


Yes it's just 4 screws.  Use a diagonal pattern when screwing in. Just FYI some of the tabby with studs or embellished flaps you can't remove the c lock.


----------



## zesg

Mohawk Rexy keyfob $4.99 from TJ Maxx


----------



## Alexa5

Coach Wildflower Tabby 26


----------



## MelissaPurse

Purchased preloved this Coach Rogue Patchwork Snake Handle , finally getting to see it in person...just as stunning as I thought it would be. In my opinion, it’s one of the most stunning Rogues and I’m not even a snakeskin fan. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MelissaPurse said:


> Purchased preloved this Coach Rogue Patchwork Snake Handle , finally getting to see it in person...just as stunning as I thought it would be. In my opinion, it’s one of the most stunning Rogues and I’m not even a snakeskin fan. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4784241
> 
> View attachment 4784242
> 
> View attachment 4784243
> 
> View attachment 4784244


Twins


----------



## lovevintagecoach

My new beauties


----------



## n4n6906

lovevintagecoach said:


> View attachment 4784324
> 
> My new beauties


Lovely haul!


----------



## whateve

zesg said:


> Mohawk Rexy keyfob $4.99 from TJ Maxx
> 
> View attachment 4783696


Wow, what a deal!


----------



## whateve

MelissaPurse said:


> Purchased preloved this Coach Rogue Patchwork Snake Handle , finally getting to see it in person...just as stunning as I thought it would be. In my opinion, it’s one of the most stunning Rogues and I’m not even a snakeskin fan. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4784241
> 
> View attachment 4784242
> 
> View attachment 4784243
> 
> View attachment 4784244


It's gorgeous!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

n4n6906 said:


> Lovely haul!


Thank you !


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

My newest additions Coach Dark Fairytale Rogue and Gem bag charm


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Precreed Metal tag Coach  Pulley Bag just finished her beauty treatment.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MelissaPurse said:


> Purchased preloved this Coach Rogue Patchwork Snake Handle , finally getting to see it in person...just as stunning as I thought it would be. In my opinion, it’s one of the most stunning Rogues and I’m not even a snakeskin fan. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4784241
> 
> View attachment 4784242
> 
> View attachment 4784243
> 
> View attachment 4784244


That’s a gorgeous bag! Loving all the color combos!


----------



## Valkrie

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 arrived. I ordered it yesterday from Dillard's and couldn't believe tracking showing delivered already.
> Now to decide which buckle to go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777435
> View attachment 4777436
> View attachment 4777437


Hi there,  How do your like your Tabby Whipstitch bag?  I think it is gorgeous.  Is the color a light olive or taupe?


----------



## holiday123

Valkrie said:


> Hi there,  How do your like your Tabby Whipstitch bag?  I think it is gorgeous.  Is the color a light olive or taupe?


The color is light surplus. It's more olive than taupe, kind of a beige olive. The bag is really pretty in person.


----------



## tannedsilk

zesg said:


> Mohawk Rexy keyfob $4.99 from TJ Maxx
> 
> View attachment 4783696


 

Just coming to post this, is yours blue?  I got a black one, same price!


----------



## SEWDimples

MTO Blackberry Rogue 25. It is gorgeous. Last April, Coach released several MTO Rogues on the their regular website. They were very expensive. However, the ones that did not sell out were discounted. I was able to purchase this one at a discounted price.


----------



## alwaysalcazar

zesg said:


> Mohawk Rexy keyfob $4.99 from TJ Maxx
> 
> View attachment 4783696





tannedsilk said:


> Just coming to post this, is yours blue?  I got a black one, same price!



Wow, those are lucky finds! I looked all over my TJ Maxx and could not find it anywhere...Where were they in the store?


----------



## zesg

tannedsilk said:


> Just coming to post this, is yours blue?  I got a black one, same price!


Yes, it’s blue. Congrats on your find!


----------



## zesg

alwaysalcazar said:


> Wow, those are lucky finds! I looked all over my TJ Maxx and could not find it anywhere...Where were they in the store?


I found it by the juniors section. They didn’t have any other Coach in the store.


----------



## alwaysalcazar

zesg said:


> I found it by the juniors section. They didn’t have any other Coach in the store.


Thank you. Have to return something anyway, so will check again


----------



## alwaysalcazar

Were they laying on the shelves or hanging somewhere?


----------



## tannedsilk

alwaysalcazar said:


> Wow, those are lucky finds! I looked all over my TJ Maxx and could not find it anywhere...Where were they in the store?


 
Mine was in the jewelry counter.


----------



## tannedsilk

zesg said:


> Yes, it’s blue. Congrats on your find!


 
Nice! Congrats to you too.....enjoy!


----------



## alwaysalcazar

Thank you. Will check it out, again


----------



## carterazo

MelissaPurse said:


> Purchased preloved this Coach Rogue Patchwork Snake Handle , finally getting to see it in person...just as stunning as I thought it would be. In my opinion, it’s one of the most stunning Rogues and I’m not even a snakeskin fan. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4784241
> 
> View attachment 4784242
> 
> View attachment 4784243
> 
> View attachment 4784244



She's a special one!  Congrats!!! I had her on my radar for a while and then forgot about her.  Now she is back on my list.  Is she white or chalk?


----------



## carterazo

lovevintagecoach said:


> View attachment 4784324
> 
> My new beauties


Great haul! Congrats!


----------



## karina_g

Shay Crossbody and Dreamer Cardcase


----------



## holiday123

karina_g said:


> Shay Crossbody and Dreamer Cardcase
> View attachment 4787172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787176


I really like these card cases. They are perfect for smaller bags. I think I'm up to 5 now


----------



## MelissaPurse

carterazo said:


> She's a special one!  Congrats!!! I had her on my radar for a while and then forgot about her.  Now she is back on my list.  Is she white or chalk?


Thank you, she was on my list but not a priority, now that I got all my unicorns I’m open to other stuff I’ve been wanting to see in person, she’s definitely chalk.


----------



## lala042883

Was delivered today ordered on the coach outlet website and came with a dust bag


----------



## hachi29

MelissaPurse said:


> Purchased preloved this Coach Rogue Patchwork Snake Handle , finally getting to see it in person...just as stunning as I thought it would be. In my opinion, it’s one of the most stunning Rogues and I’m not even a snakeskin fan. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4784241
> 
> View attachment 4784242
> 
> View attachment 4784243
> 
> View attachment 4784244



This is a real beauty!


----------



## winter_knight

lala042883 said:


> Was delivered today ordered on the coach outlet website and came with a dust bag
> 
> View attachment 4788234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788235


I saw that on the website. Glad to see someone snatched it up!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My lovely MTO Rogue 30 in Olive. She is fire.


----------



## Christofle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My lovely MTO Rogue 30 in Olive. She is fire.
> 
> View attachment 4789021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789023



Fire is an understatement! That’s an inferno!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My MTO 25 Rogue and in fav color


----------



## lovevintagecoach

n4n6906 said:


> Lovely haul!


Thank you !


----------



## lala042883

winter_knight said:


> I saw that on the website. Glad to see someone snatched it up!




Yes I was Luke I couldn’t pass up on it especially the price and once there gone that’s it


----------



## OperaCake

Haven't posted here for a long time. I did not buy anything for the first two months of the lockdown but had bought quite a few bags before. I am posting pictures of the items I bought after the lockdown ended here. Mostly bought online except for the Cassie that I had customized at the store. I also paid full price for Coach x Tabitha Simmons meadow print because I wanted the large size so much even though I already bought the small one last year. I guess I'm not too crazy buying two with the same print, right?  The small one is cute but just so small.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I haven't bought any Coach or any.designer goods since March I do t even look anymore and doubt.I ever.will again


----------



## Lee22

Two Tabitha Simmons 17s that just arrived


----------



## Nancy in VA

So happy to get these TS bags on the FOS for 60% off - came all wrapped up with dust bags


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Been waiting over a year for MY price. Thanks FOS


----------



## Nancy in VA

OperaCake said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time. I did not buy anything for the first two months of the lockdown but had bought quite a few bags before. I am posting pictures of the items I bought after the lockdown ended here. Mostly bought online except for the Cassie that I had customized at the store. I also paid full price for Coach x Tabitha Simmons meadow print because I wanted the large size so much even though I already bought the small one last year. I guess I'm not too crazy buying two with the same print, right?  The small one is cute but just so small.
> 
> View attachment 4789705
> View attachment 4789706
> View attachment 4789707
> View attachment 4789708
> View attachment 4789709
> View attachment 4789710


Love the TS - I was surprised how large the large one was - and the little on is great for just a wallet, phone and keys when you are on the go.


----------



## musiclover

OperaCake said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time. I did not buy anything for the first two months of the lockdown but had bought quite a few bags before. I am posting pictures of the items I bought after the lockdown ended here. Mostly bought online except for the Cassie that I had customized at the store. I also paid full price for Coach x Tabitha Simmons meadow print because I wanted the large size so much even though I already bought the small one last year. I guess I'm not too crazy buying two with the same print, right?  The small one is cute but just so small.
> 
> View attachment 4789705
> View attachment 4789706
> View attachment 4789707
> View attachment 4789708
> View attachment 4789709
> View attachment 4789710


I love everything you've bought!  It's all so pretty and pink and feminine.  I love tearoses and Disney, too.  Your Tabitha Simmons floral bags are just gorgeous.  The pattern of your pink floral wallet I have in the large crossbody pouch style.


----------



## OperaCake

musiclover said:


> I love everything you've bought!  It's all so pretty and pink and feminine.  I love tearoses and Disney, too.  Your Tabitha Simmons floral bags are just gorgeous.  The pattern of your pink floral wallet I have in the large crossbody pouch style.


Thank you very much. These cute items somewhat lifted up my spirits  I love Tabitha Simmons floral bags very much, always got compliments everytime I used them.


----------



## Teagaggle

Couldn't resist this steal @ my local Macy's - stone blue Cassie for $76!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Love love love


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Couldn't resist this steal @ my local Macy's - stone blue Cassie for $76!
> View attachment 4791398


I wouldn’t have resisted either


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> MTO Blackberry Rogue 25. It is gorgeous. Last April, Coach released several MTO Rogues on the their regular website. They were very expensive. However, the ones that did not sell out were discounted. I was able to purchase this one at a discounted price.
> View attachment 4784906


Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Glttglam

Teagaggle said:


> Couldn't resist this steal @ my local Macy's - stone blue Cassie for $76!
> View attachment 4791398


Wow! How did you get that deal?


----------



## TClover

A little trick I’m using to help add length to my straps for crossbody wear - use a Coach key chain to add 3 inches. I also found a great quality simple trigger snap key ring on eBay.


----------



## Teagaggle

Glttglam said:


> Wow! How did you get that deal?


Luck, I think. It was the only Coach on a last act table in a small Macy's that only gets Coach if people return items. Tag was marked $126 but ran up at an additional 40% off.


----------



## TClover

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love love love
> 
> View attachment 4791407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791408


Lucky you! I remember this collection last fall.  I missed out big time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TClover said:


> A little trick I’m using to help add length to my straps for crossbody wear - use a Coach key chain to add 3 inches. I also found a great quality simple trigger snap key ring on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 4791457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791458


I love your blue bag with the tearose charm.  I think they look perfect together!
And I really love the strap extension ideas. Very clever and beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

l o v e


----------



## Glttglam

Teagaggle said:


> Luck, I think. It was the only Coach on a last act table in a small Macy's that only gets Coach if people return items. Tag was marked $126 but ran up at an additional 40% off.


Wow! You got super lucky and it’s a gorgeous bag I’ve never seen a deal like that on Coach.


----------



## LadaZuri

It was a long wait for my Mercer 33 to arrive from the US due to covid, but she's here! I even bought her a "welcome home" present, a Coach double leather tassel I got on Ebay.    I can't believe how light she is, yet large enough to use as carry on luggage should I ever fly again.

So appreciate TPF and being able to share the excitement of our new bags!


----------



## Punkkitten

I'm leaving this here and saying that I am satiated...
I caved and purchased the black one.
Now my quartet is complete.
I need to stop! 
I would also like to note I did my best Teagaggle on the strap with a vintage scarf


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> I'm leaving this here and saying that I am satiated...
> I caved and purchased the black one.
> Now my quartet is complete.
> I need to stop!
> I would also like to note I did my best Teagaggle on the strap with a vintage scarf
> 
> View attachment 4792293


You did awesome! I never talk about all the times that I have pitched the scarf across the room in fits of frustration.


----------



## BeachBagGal

OperaCake said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time. I did not buy anything for the first two months of the lockdown but had bought quite a few bags before. I am posting pictures of the items I bought after the lockdown ended here. Mostly bought online except for the Cassie that I had customized at the store. I also paid full price for Coach x Tabitha Simmons meadow print because I wanted the large size so much even though I already bought the small one last year. I guess I'm not too crazy buying two with the same print, right?  The small one is cute but just so small.
> 
> View attachment 4789705
> View attachment 4789706
> View attachment 4789707
> View attachment 4789708
> View attachment 4789709
> View attachment 4789710


Wow what a great haul! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Couldn't resist this steal @ my local Macy's - stone blue Cassie for $76!
> View attachment 4791398


WOW what a steal!!! Def cant pass that up!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

OperaCake said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time. I did not buy anything for the first two months of the lockdown but had bought quite a few bags before. I am posting pictures of the items I bought after the lockdown ended here. Mostly bought online except for the Cassie that I had customized at the store. I also paid full price for Coach x Tabitha Simmons meadow print because I wanted the large size so much even though I already bought the small one last year. I guess I'm not too crazy buying two with the same print, right?  The small one is cute but just so small.
> 
> View attachment 4789705
> View attachment 4789706
> View attachment 4789707
> View attachment 4789708
> View attachment 4789709
> View attachment 4789710


I love your choices sooooo much!!! I would have picked all the same things. I love every single one.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lovevintagecoach said:


> View attachment 4784324
> 
> My new beauties


What is the red one called? I like that shape.


----------



## houseof999

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What is the red one called? I like that shape.


It's a retro lunch pail.


----------



## thewave1969

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Been waiting over a year for MY price. Thanks FOS
> 
> View attachment 4790154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790155


Congrats! I have been looking for this bag for a while, but unable to find it


----------



## redwood66

Great shape from FOS.  Tattoo Dreamer.


----------



## Caspin22

redwood66 said:


> Great shape from FOS.  Tattoo Dreamer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795416



This bag is just so stunning.


----------



## tealocean

OperaCake said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time. I did not buy anything for the first two months of the lockdown but had bought quite a few bags before. I am posting pictures of the items I bought after the lockdown ended here. Mostly bought online except for the Cassie that I had customized at the store. I also paid full price for Coach x Tabitha Simmons meadow print because I wanted the large size so much even though I already bought the small one last year. I guess I'm not too crazy buying two with the same print, right?  The small one is cute but just so small.
> 
> View attachment 4789705
> View attachment 4789706
> View attachment 4789707
> View attachment 4789708
> View attachment 4789709
> View attachment 4789710


This is a beautiful bunch. I love your flowers and pinks!


----------



## donutsprinkles

*Coach 1941 Courier Carryall in Pacific Blue.*
The bag fits a Macbook Air 2018 model, if anyone is interested (should only have a few other items in the bag to maintain shape). I do not recommend using it as a mini briefcase, however, as you cannot zip the bag closed.
In person, the burnished *Pacific Blue color is absolutely lovely*_._ The glovetanned leather is extremely concerning, though, because it is so delicate. I had to handle with gloves--let alone "kid gloves"--as I contemplate whether or not to keep it. *The bag is a return* (came without plastic bag and exterior wrappings), I assume, because it has imperfections in the front flap leather (small pecks that look like debossed pimple scars, when examined up close). I am debating if I am bothered enough to exchange. (It looks great with all my camel, brown, cream and tan skirts. No idea when one can wear them, however.) *Does anyone else have experience buffing out leather imperfections/small uneven dots on Coach 1941's GTL when it's this thick?*


----------



## popartist

Hey everyone, long time no write.  Been on self-imposed ban for over a year and a half after I got a Gucci Soho Disco (which I adore and had been using a lot before lockdown), and over two years from Coach when I got a Parker!  I really just had all the bags I needed (I really need to rehome a lot too).  But lately I felt I needed a fresher bag - hobos are my style and I actually did not have a larger everyday bag in black.  I haven't been looking too closely at the Coach site, although I have been checking out Coach in Macy's...  However, the black Courier Hobo caught my eye, and when I saw there was just one left in the online sale last Thursday (although one has just appeared again today) - well, I jumped on it!  Had some trepidation afterwards as I was reading a couple of people weren't as pleased with it in person, plus this was my first online order from Coach (I did order the Parker online but that was from Bonton before it closed) and I've read the reports of shoddy packaging and defects - the latter had especially worried me as I did get the last available one last week.  But, it arrived today...and it's perfect!  In shipping, condition, size and quality.  it's just the right size for everyday carry yet it can fit the odd take home from work (when I go back to the office, still working from home).  Anyway, here it is,very happy with it!


----------



## donutsprinkles

popartist said:


> Hey everyone, long time no write.  Been on self-imposed ban for over a year and a half after I got a Gucci Soho Disco (which I adore and had been using a lot before lockdown), and over two years from Coach when I got a Parker!  I really just had all the bags I needed (I really need to rehome a lot too).  But lately I felt I needed a fresher bag - hobos are my style and I actually did not have a larger everyday bag in black.  I haven't been looking too closely at the Coach site, although I have been checking out Coach in Macy's...  However, the black Courier Hobo caught my eye, and when I saw there was just one left in the online sale last Thursday (although one has just appeared again today) - well, I jumped on it!  Had some trepidation afterwards as I was reading a couple of people weren't as pleased with it in person, plus this was my first online order from Coach (I did order the Parker online but that was from Bonton before it closed) and I've read the reports of shoddy packaging and defects - the latter had especially worried me as I did get the last available one last week.  But, it arrived today...and it's perfect!  In shipping, condition, size and quality.  it's just the right size for everyday carry yet it can fit the odd take home from work (when I go back to the office, still working from home).  Anyway, here it is,very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795808


Love a good hobo! So, I guess all the Coach 1941 Courier lines are coming with Coach New York satin dust bags instead of the thick 1941 cotton dust bags? I don't know why, but that really disappoints me...Mine came with the satin one from CNY instead of 1941, too.


----------



## popartist

donutsprinkles said:


> Love a good hobo! So, I guess all the Coach 1941 Courier lines are coming with Coach New York satin dust bags instead of the thick 1941 cotton dust bags? I don't know why, but that really disappoints me...Mine came with the satin one from CNY instead of 1941, too.



My dust bag was satin and way bigger than the bag.  Seems like Coach has been making the lines between regular line and 1941 bags a bit blurrier as far as marketing for awhile now though.  I noticed the price tag was normal Coach too rather than the 1941 type tag, and there was just the standard care insert.


----------



## donutsprinkles

popartist said:


> My dust bag was satin and way bigger than the bag.  Seems like Coach has been making the lines between regular line and 1941 bags a bit blurrier as far as marketing for awhile now though.  I noticed the price tag was normal Coach too rather than the 1941 type tag, and there was just the standard care insert.


I really liked the total experience of the 1941 bags, it felt more luxurious than their contemporary CNY or outlet lines. It's a shame they're blurring the marketing between them now. The in-store customizations and the slightly more luxurious experience were what set Coach apart from other contemporary brands. Maybe when this pandemic is over, they can focus on that again. I thought the 1941 collection were popular specifically because they had a comprehensively elevated experience, I guess I was wrong? The bubble of tPF may not reflect real world feelings about the collection. All that said, going into a Tory Burch retail boutique feels a step up over Coach. They offer champagne, have lounging sofas and a large television showing the current runway collection. Maybe Coach could make a comeback of 1941 if they did something similar after the pandemic as opposed to the plastic water bottles that they rarely ever offer.


----------



## BagLady14

My only recent Coach


----------



## pursula

Went in to check out the Pine Cassie in person, walked out with this Elm Emery and Year of The Rat charm.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What is the red one called? I like that shape.


It is a lunch pail.  It is my third one!  I love it, it is a great little bag.


----------



## whateve

donutsprinkles said:


> I really liked the total experience of the 1941 bags, it felt more luxurious than their contemporary CNY or outlet lines. It's a shame they're blurring the marketing between them now. The in-store customizations and the slightly more luxurious experience were what set Coach apart from other contemporary brands. Maybe when this pandemic is over, they can focus on that again. I thought the 1941 collection were popular specifically because they had a comprehensively elevated experience, I guess I was wrong? The bubble of tPF may not reflect real world feelings about the collection. All that said, going into a Tory Burch retail boutique feels a step up over Coach. They offer champagne, have lounging sofas and a large television showing the current runway collection. Maybe Coach could make a comeback of 1941 if they did something similar after the pandemic as opposed to the plastic water bottles that they rarely ever offer.


It must vary by the individual store. I've been in the Tory Burch in the Forum Shoppes in Las Vegas many times and I have never been offered champagne. I hate the particular layout of this store. I feel much more welcome at the two Coach stores in the same mall.

I actually like the plastic water bottles because I can carry them with me as I shop at other stores. I've been in several premium stores where they offer me a glass of something. It may be a bit more elegant but I can't take it with me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BagLady14 said:


> My only recent Coach
> 
> View attachment 4796541


Oooo I ❤️ this!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pursula said:


> View attachment 4796574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to check out the Pine Cassie in person, walked out with this Elm Emery and Year of The Rat charm.


Nice! What made you decide to pass on the Cassie?


----------



## pursula

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! What made you decide to pass on the Cassie?


I thought it was a little too similar to my black Cassie. Although I may still purchase it since it’s such a good sale and I love the dark hardware.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I would love to know if this bag will come in different colors?
Or if this bag will ever go on sale?


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love to know if this bag will come in different colors?
> Or if this bag will ever go on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797381


Me too!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love to know if this bag will come in different colors?
> Or if this bag will ever go on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797381


That is so cute!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> That is so cute!


There is a very cute wicker version that's  little bigger.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> There is a very cute wicker version.


I saw the wicker version too. But this is the mini version.  Much smaller than the original.  That's what drew me in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> That is so cute!


It's like 6.75 inches long!


----------



## pursula

Just got the Hibiscus Rambler with the matching keychain in the mail but I don’t know if I LOVE it. Thoughts? Should I keep?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I saw the wicker version too. But this is the mini version.  Much smaller than the original.  That's what drew me in.



It would make an adorable addition to your HUGE bag collection!


----------



## whateve

pursula said:


> View attachment 4797515
> View attachment 4797516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Hibiscus Rambler with the matching keychain in the mail but I don’t know if I LOVE it. Thoughts? Should I keep?


It's cute! If you don't absolutely love it, don't keep it. Would you like the Emery better? The color is similar. I love my mini Emery.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pursula said:


> View attachment 4797515
> View attachment 4797516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Hibiscus Rambler with the matching keychain in the mail but I don’t know if I LOVE it. Thoughts? Should I keep?


Love the color! What about it don’t you love? Color or style?


----------



## pursula

whateve said:


> It's cute! If you don't absolutely love it, don't keep it. Would you like the Emery better? The color is similar. I love my mini Emery.


I actually purchased the bigger emery a couple of days ago in store and am LOVING it. I think what I don’t love is that it isn’t as roomy as I hoped. Like with my Cassie, the pockets are SO stretchable. With the rambler, it’s just a big hole and of course the leather is stiffer.


----------



## pursula

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the color! What about it don’t you love? Color or style?


I think it’s the style. Although the color could be a little bit brighter. I’m so indecisive!


----------



## redwood66

Got the cute Tabithas!


----------



## Sarah03

pursula said:


> View attachment 4797515
> View attachment 4797516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Hibiscus Rambler with the matching keychain in the mail but I don’t know if I LOVE it. Thoughts? Should I keep?


If you don’t love it, return it. It’s better to put the money toward a bag that will work for your needs.


----------



## holiday123

pursula said:


> View attachment 4797515
> View attachment 4797516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Hibiscus Rambler with the matching keychain in the mail but I don’t know if I LOVE it. Thoughts? Should I keep?


I love the rambler, but I'm a small bag person. I just used mine (elm) for 8 days in Vegas. I brought 2 other bags but never changed out of this. I fit my tipping cash in the front pocket, players card in cc slot, small wallet, sunglass case, ziplock bag with spare masks and hubby's spare pack of (wrapped) cigarettes in the main, gum, chapstick, card case and sanitizer in zip pocket and phone in back slip pocket.

I actually customized the hibiscus one while at the Forum Shops and am patiently waiting for it to arrive in the mail ... Hurry UP UPS lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Melody


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Melody
> 
> View attachment 4797602


Cute! And I love the name of this bag!


----------



## TClover

pursula said:


> View attachment 4797515
> View attachment 4797516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Hibiscus Rambler with the matching keychain in the mail but I don’t know if I LOVE it. Thoughts? Should I keep?


It’s a stunning colour! I have it on my Coach wishlist.


----------



## TClover

My Parker Top Handle with Quilting arrived today. I adore the Tabby Top Handle 20 style, so I thought I’d try a different leather. It’s a really soft beautifully made handbag. I’m really impressed with Coach quality right now! (These two little gems are my “try out” purses because I’ve been wanting the LV Neo Monceau since Fall 2019 - no rush to splurge now!)

Comparison photos in case you were curious.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

redwood66 said:


> Got the cute Tabithas!
> View attachment 4797542


I thought this was for sure a mini lindy, it's so cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pursula said:


> I think it’s the style. Although the color could be a little bit brighter. I’m so indecisive!


Lol. Decisions decisions


----------



## donutsprinkles

holiday123 said:


> I love the rambler, but I'm a small bag person. I just used mine (elm) for 8 days in Vegas. I brought 2 other bags but never changed out of this. I fit my tipping cash in the front pocket, players card in cc slot, small wallet, sunglass case, ziplock bag with spare masks and hubby's spare pack of (wrapped) cigarettes in the main, gum, chapstick, card case and sanitizer in zip pocket and phone in back slip pocket.
> 
> I actually customized the hibiscus one while at the Forum Shops and am patiently waiting for it to arrive in the mail ... Hurry UP UPS lol


I need to get on your level--I cannot fit nearly as many useful things in my Rambler, haha!


----------



## holiday123

donutsprinkles said:


> I need to get on your level--I cannot fit nearly as many useful things in my Rambler, haha!


It's all about how it goes in there lol. My wallet and hubby's cigarettes go upright and masks horizontal. My card case is the long flat one and sanitizer is the 1oz. from bath and body works. My sunglass case is also small because I have a tiny face. I definitely couldn't fit my coach sunglass case in there.


----------



## SEWDimples

Tabitha Simmons Pink Colorblock Crossbody. She arrived safe and sound. I really love this bag. Amazing in every way. The strap is so comfortable. The leather smells so good. Glad to have her in my collection.


----------



## Alexa5

Goldenrod/River dinky


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Tabitha Simmons Pink Colorblock Crossbody. She arrived safe and sound. I really love this bag. Amazing in every way. The strap is so comfortable. The leather smells so good. Glad to have her in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4798459


Twins


----------



## alwaysalcazar

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Melody
> 
> View attachment 4797602


Love Melody, that color is striking.Do you know if it might be additional 20 off soon? UK site is already 20off...


----------



## alwaysalcazar

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Melody
> 
> View attachment 4797602


Is it a smaller or a larger one?


----------



## pursula

Update: switched the Hibiscus Rambler for the Aurora Cassie. Super happy with this choice!


----------



## Alexa5

pursula said:


> Update: switched the Hibiscus Rambler for the Aurora Cassie. Super happy with this choice!
> 
> View attachment 4798806


Enjoy!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Tabitha Simmons Pink Colorblock Crossbody. She arrived safe and sound. I really love this bag. Amazing in every way. The strap is so comfortable. The leather smells so good. Glad to have her in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4798459


Bag twins! I just got mine the other day and love it!


----------



## pursula

Received this new to me Snoopy luggage tag in the mail today. I love it on my Emery!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nm


----------



## Syren

TClover said:


> My Parker Top Handle with Quilting arrived today. I adore the Tabby Top Handle 20 style, so I thought I’d try a different leather. It’s a really soft beautifully made handbag. I’m really impressed with Coach quality right now! (These two little gems are my “try out” purses because I’ve been wanting the LV Neo Monceau since Fall 2019 - no rush to splurge now!)
> 
> Comparison photos in case you were curious.
> 
> View attachment 4797673
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797674



Oh wow that little Tabby is sooo cute!  Love the color.


----------



## holiday123

Rambler I customized in Vegas a couple weeks ago made it...well actually the first one they did never scanned in UPS so I finally texted to see when they were going to ship and they said  UPS picked it up a while ago. Not 1 scan so no idea where it went. They had to open a claim. Luckily they sent me a new one. Very strange though. Also another buckle for my tabby 26s. 

I had a hangtag customized that was supposed to have my initials and playing cards, but the replacement only has my initials. Not sure I'm  having the best luck, but am happy none the less.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Rambler I customized in Vegas a couple weeks ago made it...well actually the first one they did never scanned in UPS so I finally texted to see when they were going to ship and they said  UPS picked it up a while ago. Not 1 scan so no idea where it went. They had to open a claim. Luckily they sent me a new one. Very strange though. Also another buckle for my tabby 26s.
> 
> I had a hangtag customized that was supposed to have my initials and playing cards, but the replacement only has my initials. Not sure I'm  having the best luck, but am happy none the less.
> 
> View attachment 4804815
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804816


Oh super cute!


----------



## holiday123

Pollen arrived. My SA left her fully wrapped yay! Here she is compared to buttercup, sunlight and saffron.


----------



## Riezky

holiday123 said:


> Pollen arrived. My SA left her fully wrapped yay! Here she is compared to buttercup, sunlight and saffron.
> 
> View attachment 4809819



So many pretty shades  now I wish there was a Charlie bucket 21 in saffron with the black hardware


----------



## Teagaggle

Riezky said:


> So many pretty shades  now I wish there was a Charlie bucket 21 in saffron with the black hardware


There seems to have been a bucket bag made for the outlet in a yellow color. I have a shamrock green coming to me in this style later this week.


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> There seems to have been a bucket bag made for the outlet in a yellow color. I have a shamrock green coming to me in this style later this week.
> View attachment 4810337


I have been tempted by that Shamrock green! Do you have any other greens like racing green, Forest green or any other Coach greens to take a comparison pic with? I would love to see how it compares!


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> I have been tempted by that Shamrock green! Do you have any other greens like racing green, Forest green or any other Coach greens to take a comparison pic with? I would love to see how it compares!


I don't have any other bags this particular color of green. I typically don't gravitate towards it, as my favorite green is more of an olive, which I do have a few of. I have seen racing Green in the Ace bag as well as the Nomad and I think this is going to be a tad brighter. Here is a pic taken outside from the buyer I bought it from. I hadn't come around to the bag until after it was sold out online.


----------



## Riezky

Teagaggle said:


> There seems to have been a bucket bag made for the outlet in a yellow color. I have a shamrock green coming to me in this style later this week.
> View attachment 4810337



Thank you, had no idea about these! I love both that yellow and the green you’re getting!


----------



## Teagaggle

Riezky said:


> Thank you, had no idea about these! I love both that yellow and the green you’re getting!


Thanks! Only getting the green, to be delivered later this week. I thought I had seen that yellow during a search or maybe when it first went online, but I did not purchase it. I don't need another yellow bag. I checked this particular bucket out at the outlets this past weekend and actually prefer it to the retail Charlie 21, specifically because of the center zip compartment, which fits my S10 plus phone perfectly.
I'll post more pictures when I receive it.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Playing with my new Dinky bags. No more Dinky bags after this, since they're discontinued now. I took out my tea rose rogue because it seemed like a nice compliment


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> There seems to have been a bucket bag made for the outlet in a yellow color. I have a shamrock green coming to me in this style later this week.
> View attachment 4810337


I tried this on about a month ago in the shamrock. It was a pretty nice bag, but I was on a mission for sneakers at the time.


----------



## holiday123

Tabby that I grabbed while on sale at Macy's. Hubby told me to buy myself something and take the money out of his Vegas winnings...well I'm not going to say no to that lol. I love the pop of orange and I plan to switch out the brass buckle for the gunmetal.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Preloved Oxblood Bandit 39 and clutch arrived today. So happy to add to my collection. It’s definitely my top fav Coach style tied with the Rogue but with a slight more love


----------



## pursula

My $30 Swagger came in, along with a strap from Amazon that I LOVE with it. Also attached are the bag charms I’ve amassed within the last month. This is an addiction...


----------



## Teagaggle

Okay, let me preface this by saying that I've returned every Courier I bought because of the design. However,  black w/dark hardware & a new color, Citron, also with dark hardware, were included in Nordstrom's anniversary sale. I got both & am keeping both. The Citron color isn't for everyone,  I'm sure, but I love that it leans more olive.
Haven't moved into either yet...will likely do so tomorrow. Just wanted to share.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, let me preface this by saying that I've returned every Courier I bought because of the design. However,  black w/dark hardware & a new color, Citron, also with dark hardware, were included in Nordstrom's anniversary sale. I got both & am keeping both. The Citron color isn't for everyone,  I'm sure, but I love that it leans more olive.
> Haven't moved into either yet...will likely do so tomorrow. Just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4814507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814508


Love the citron color! Something a little different. ❤️


----------



## Wendyann7

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, let me preface this by saying that I've returned every Courier I bought because of the design. However,  black w/dark hardware & a new color, Citron, also with dark hardware, were included in Nordstrom's anniversary sale. I got both & am keeping both. The Citron color isn't for everyone,  I'm sure, but I love that it leans more olive.
> Haven't moved into either yet...will likely do so tomorrow. Just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4814507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814508


Oh my, I love this!  I ordered mine on Friday and can't wait to receive it!  Love it!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, let me preface this by saying that I've returned every Courier I bought because of the design. However,  black w/dark hardware & a new color, Citron, also with dark hardware, were included in Nordstrom's anniversary sale. I got both & am keeping both. The Citron color isn't for everyone,  I'm sure, but I love that it leans more olive.
> Haven't moved into either yet...will likely do so tomorrow. Just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4814507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814508



Very pretty  Did you return the other couriers because of the (brass?) hardware, or are these two designed differently?

I thought the Rodarte couriers were about the prettiest bags I ever saw, but I could not ever consider them because of the closure style (I am way too uncoordinated for tab style bags  ).


----------



## Teagaggle

LaVisioneer said:


> Very pretty  Did you return the other couriers because of the (brass?) hardware, or are these two designed differently?
> 
> I thought the Rodarte couriers were about the prettiest bags I ever saw, but I could not ever consider them because of the closure style (I am way too uncoordinated for tab style bags  ).



A bit of both. The black Coach retail originally offered was with brass hardware, which I shy away from.
More is the closure issue...it hasn't changed but I'm not a big fan of the tab closure but the price/quality/color(s) of these check more pro boxes than con boxes so I'm keeping them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MelissaPurse said:


> Preloved Oxblood Bandit 39 and clutch arrived today. So happy to add to my collection. It’s definitely my top fav Coach style tied with the Rogue but with a slight more love
> 
> View attachment 4810962
> 
> View attachment 4810963
> 
> View attachment 4810964


Wow the oxblood color looks stunning against the red!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Pollen arrived. My SA left her fully wrapped yay! Here she is compared to buttercup, sunlight and saffron.
> 
> View attachment 4809819


Lovely collection.
BTW, do you like yellow?


----------



## Sunshine mama

pursula said:


> View attachment 4799830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received this new to me Snoopy luggage tag in the mail today. I love it on my Emery!


I really love that Snoopy tag with this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

alwaysalcazar said:


> Love Melody, that color is striking.Do you know if it might be additional 20 off soon? UK site is already 20off...


Hello. I got her via outlets for 60%


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely collection.
> BTW, do you like yellow?


Lol I like bright colors... yellow, green...I barely have any black bags in my collection.


----------



## HeatherL

I waited and got this at 50% as well as the scarf!


----------



## Wendyann7

Ordered the Coach Trail Bag in black from Nordies Anniversary sale last Friday.  It arrived today shipped from a store pretty much factory wrapped but is missing the coach hang tag.  This version comes with black copper hardware vs the one from the Coach website with brass hardware.  It appears to be sold out on the Nordies website now.  I guess I will still keep it.  I can use another black 1941 hang tag from one of my other bags.  Should I even bother contacting Nordstrom?  It came from a store in Phoenix.


----------



## chocolatechippy

I would contact Nordstrom. I looked at the one on the Coach website. I feel that the
hang tag is a special one. I would want that one for my purse.


----------



## Teagaggle

Wendyann7 said:


> Ordered the Coach Trail Bag in black from Nordies Anniversary sale last Friday.  It arrived today shipped from a store pretty much factory wrapped but is missing the coach hang tag.  This version comes with black copper hardware vs the one from the Coach website with brass hardware.  It appears to be sold out on the Nordies website now.  I guess I will still keep it.  I can use another black 1941 hang tag from one of my other bags.  Should I even bother contacting Nordstrom?  It came from a store in Phoenix.


I would contact them as well. Over the years, I rehome or sell my bags if my style/needs change...you need to consider if having it w/o the hang tag could lower your ability to sell it if you chose to do so down the road.


----------



## Wendyann7

Teagaggle said:


> I would contact them as well. Over the years, I rehome or sell my bags if my style/needs change...you need to consider if having it w/o the hang tag could lower your ability to sell it if you chose to do so down the road.


----------



## Wendyann7

Just an update.  I did take the nudge and called Nordies and they are sending me a hang tag for the bag!  Yay!


----------



## pursula

Had this beauty long ago and sold her, always regretted it. Found one in immaculate condition for a great price and I’m so glad to have her back in my collection!  I just LOVE the chain and charms. And green is my favorite color.


----------



## tealocean

pursula said:


> View attachment 4817441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this beauty long ago and sold her, always regretted it. Found one in immaculate condition for a great price and I’m so glad to have her back in my collection! I just LOVE the chain and charms. And green is my favorite color.


Congrats on finding this again! That is a beautiful green tote!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

pursula said:


> View attachment 4817441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this beauty long ago and sold her, always regretted it. Found one in immaculate condition for a great price and I’m so glad to have her back in my collection!  I just LOVE the chain and charms. And green is my favorite color.


Such a pretty green!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pursula said:


> View attachment 4817441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this beauty long ago and sold her, always regretted it. Found one in immaculate condition for a great price and I’m so glad to have her back in my collection!  I just LOVE the chain and charms. And green is my favorite color.


Love this color and Rexy!


----------



## Teagaggle

Went into my local Coach store to get some customization done and browsed the sale section. I saw this little cutie that I didn't know existed. It is a smaller version of the new newest style Lora bag. It's the 30 size. This is the color light fern, which I already have in the Cassie 19 (greens are my weakness). I did not know that there was a smaller version of this and had they not had this color, it would not have caught my eye.  The other colors available have brass hardware, which as many of you know, I don't particularly care for. In any event, this bag was not on my radar and I didn't know if it was on anybody else's. It's very organized and a great bag for rainy fall days so I just wanted to share. The photo with my wallet shows size.. Its in the sale section for $162.50.


----------



## MiaKay

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, let me preface this by saying that I've returned every Courier I bought because of the design. However,  black w/dark hardware & a new color, Citron, also with dark hardware, were included in Nordstrom's anniversary sale. I got both & am keeping both. The Citron color isn't for everyone,  I'm sure, but I love that it leans more olive.
> Haven't moved into either yet...will likely do so tomorrow. Just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4814507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814508



These are beautiful! I’m torn between the black and the sienna. You’re right, black with dark hardware looks better than the ones with brass. But I also love the burnished-type effect of the sienna Courier. 

How are you enjoying the bags so far?


----------



## MiaKay

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 4815697
> 
> 
> I waited and got this at 50% as well as the scarf!



Gorgeous bag and the scarf complements it very well!


----------



## HBfanatic

Cassie in this lovely color! It’s such a well-made bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

MiaKay said:


> These are beautiful! I’m torn between the black and the sienna. You’re right, black with dark hardware looks better than the ones with brass. But I also love the burnished-type effect of the sienna Courier.
> 
> How are you enjoying the bags so far?


They are both keepers, for sure! I used the Citron one for the last week & got many compliments. 
Black will just be a winter staple.
I would definitely get Sienna if it had dark hadware. I've seen it in person & the burnishing is really nice on that one. Go for it!


----------



## MiaKay

Teagaggle said:


> They are both keepers, for sure! I used the Citron one for the last week & got many compliments.
> Black will just be a winter staple.
> I would definitely get Sienna if it had dark hadware. I've seen it in person & the burnishing is really nice on that one. Go for it!



Thank you! Citron is so pretty and unusual but we didn’t get it here in Canada, at least at my local Nordstrom. Enjoy


----------



## Shelbyrana

Got her today. Love!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelbyrana said:


> Got her today. Love!
> 
> View attachment 4821591



Congratulations!     Gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

pursula said:


> View attachment 4817441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this beauty long ago and sold her, always regretted it. Found one in immaculate condition for a great price and I’m so glad to have her back in my collection!  I just LOVE the chain and charms. And green is my favorite color.



Twins!  I just love this tote.  The green is so gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Went into my local Coach store to get some customization done and browsed the sale section. I saw this little cutie that I didn't know existed. It is a smaller version of the new newest style Lora bag. It's the 30 size. This is the color light fern, which I already have in the Cassie 19 (greens are my weakness). I did not know that there was a smaller version of this and had they not had this color, it would not have caught my eye.  The other colors available have brass hardware, which as many of you know, I don't particularly care for. In any event, this bag was not on my radar and I didn't know if it was on anybody else's. It's very organized and a great bag for rainy fall days so I just wanted to share. The photo with my wallet shows size.. Its in the sale section for $162.50.
> View attachment 4820424





HBfanatic said:


> Cassie in this lovely color! It’s such a well-made bag!
> 
> You temptress, you!   (Made me go look....  )
> 
> View attachment 4820980



Congrats on your lovely Cassie!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Scored a holy grail of mine: *NWOT Fall 2014 Workwear Rhyder Clutch*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Went into my local Coach store to get some customization done and browsed the sale section. I saw this little cutie that I didn't know existed. It is a smaller version of the new newest style Lora bag. It's the 30 size. This is the color light fern, which I already have in the Cassie 19 (greens are my weakness). I did not know that there was a smaller version of this and had they not had this color, it would not have caught my eye.  The other colors available have brass hardware, which as many of you know, I don't particularly care for. In any event, this bag was not on my radar and I didn't know if it was on anybody else's. It's very organized and a great bag for rainy fall days so I just wanted to share. The photo with my wallet shows size.. Its in the sale section for $162.50.
> View attachment 4820424


Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MonsieurMode said:


> Scored a holy grail of mine: *NWOT Fall 2014 Workwear Rhyder Clutch*
> View attachment 4822089
> View attachment 4822090


Cool bag and looks super soft!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Haven’t posted in this thread in a minute! I found this beauty today in perfect condition at my local thrift store, couldn’t believe it. Black violet Edie plus matching wristlet from a few years ago... $30 for the set! Of course I had to buy it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SeattleGal93 said:


> Haven’t posted in this thread in a minute! I found this beauty today in perfect condition at my local thrift store, couldn’t believe it. Black violet Edie plus matching wristlet from a few years ago... $30 for the set! Of course I had to buy it!
> 
> View attachment 4822372


Great deal! Congratulations!


----------



## MiaKay

I was torn between the Emery in elm and the Courier in sienna (Nordstrom exclusive) so I went and tried both of the bags on.

They’re equally beautiful but I decided the Emery is more suitable for my lifestyle because it’s in pebbled leather rather than glovetanned. Also I’m not exactly skinny and I feel it’s a more flattering style on me.

Bonus: the medium zip around wallet in the heritage floral print caught my eye at the Coach store and I went for it! I tend to go for very neutral, clean-looking bags so it’s nice to have a little fun with my wallet.

Super excited about my purchases and I’m sailing off to ban island now!


----------



## laurenrr

MiaKay said:


> I was torn between the Emery in elm and the Courier in sienna (Nordstrom exclusive) so I went and tried both of the bags on.
> 
> They’re equally beautiful but I decided the Emery is more suitable for my lifestyle because it’s in pebbled leather rather than glovetanned. Also I’m not exactly skinny and I feel it’s a more flattering style on me.
> 
> Bonus: the medium zip around wallet in the heritage floral print caught my eye at the Coach store and I went for it! I tend to go for very neutral, clean-looking bags so it’s nice to have a little fun with my wallet.
> 
> Super excited about my purchases and I’m sailing off to ban island now!
> 
> View attachment 4823269
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823272


It looks great on you!


----------



## josieblime

holiday123 said:


> Pollen arrived. My SA left her fully wrapped yay! Here she is compared to buttercup, sunlight and saffron.
> 
> View attachment 4809819


Another yellow fan I see! I love your collection of beautiful, cheery bags!


----------



## josieblime

BagLady14 said:


> My only recent Coach
> 
> View attachment 4796541


I got this one too! I wanted it badly last year but it sold out quickly. I’m so happy to have gotten one this year.


----------



## youngprof

I got the Coach Courier in citron, too. Here it is today, in use!


----------



## Teagaggle

youngprof said:


> I got the Coach Courier in citron, too. Here it is today, in use!
> View attachment 4824653


Twins! Do you love it?


----------



## youngprof

I do! The color is making me really, really happy.


----------



## MiaKay

youngprof said:


> I got the Coach Courier in citron, too. Here it is today, in use!
> View attachment 4824653



This is gorgeous! The olive colour is very dreamy!


----------



## BagLady14

josieblime said:


> I got this one too! I wanted it badly last year but it sold out quickly. I’m so happy to have gotten one this year.


It's  such a cute bag.  Congratulations on getting your hands on one.


----------



## tealocean

SeattleGal93 said:


> Haven’t posted in this thread in a minute! I found this beauty today in perfect condition at my local thrift store, couldn’t believe it. Black violet Edie plus matching wristlet from a few years ago... $30 for the set! Of course I had to buy it!
> 
> View attachment 4822372


Wow! That color is beautiful!


----------



## MiaKay

T


----------



## whateve

I got this lovely wallet on ebay.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I got this lovely wallet on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 4825195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825196


This is such a neat wallet Whateve!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a neat wallet Whateve!


Thanks!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> I got this lovely wallet on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 4825195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825196


That is such a fun wallt, it makes me smile!


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> That is such a fun wallt, it makes me smile!


Thanks! Me too! I've never seen another like it.


----------



## Wendyann7

whateve said:


> I got this lovely wallet on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 4825195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825196


love the color and quilting


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> I got this lovely wallet on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 4825195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825196


Very pretty! Another great find.


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> I got this lovely wallet on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 4825195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825196


Such a cutie! Good find.


----------



## redwood66

Got a great deal with coupon on a 2nd gen Rogue 25 in black from Yoox.  They have nice bags when the price is right.  1941 Dustbag was included and have been with all my purchases from them.


----------



## zjones

A couple outlet finds from a recent trip (retail Soft Wallet in dusty lavender and outlet Mini Boxy Cosmetic Case with the orange print), and my pair of MTO CitySoles!


----------



## Sibelle

I am totally in love with my new Parker top handle bag. It´s quite big and will be my new work bag  .


----------



## youngprof

Sibelle said:


> I am totally in love with my new Parker top handle bag. It´s quite big and will be my new work bag  .
> 
> View attachment 4828757


Oh, that is a lovely bag. What color is that?


----------



## Sibelle

youngprof said:


> Oh, that is a lovely bag. What color is that?


Thank you! The name of the color is Oxblood.


----------



## MKB0925

I am late to the party but wanted to share my new Rogue Shoulder Bag in Navy...I was not sure about the chain handles but I really like them. Just got her today and I moved right in...


----------



## topglamchic

I wasn’t expecting to get anything but I got this today. I can’t wait to use it! Anyone have any experience with this crossbody/belt bag?


----------



## Greenone

Just picked up yesterday ❤️ Basquiat rogue


----------



## Teagaggle

Greenone said:


> Just picked up yesterday ❤️ Basquiat rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832080
> View attachment 4832081


Very unique!  Enjoy!


----------



## wintotty

These just happened


----------



## Internetjunge

Birthday gift to myself


----------



## IntheOcean

Sibelle said:


> I am totally in love with my new Parker top handle bag. It´s quite big and will be my new work bag  .
> 
> View attachment 4828757


So beautiful!    The twilly turns it into a completely different bag.


----------



## Wendyann7

wintotty said:


> These just happened
> 
> View attachment 4832609


Is that black dinosaur bag charm part of/come with the bag or did you purchase it separately?  I must have it!


----------



## wintotty

Wendyann7 said:


> Is that black dinosaur bag charm part of/come with the bag or did you purchase it separately?  I must have it!


It’s separate!


----------



## whateve

wintotty said:


> It’s separate!


How much was it?


----------



## SEWDimples

Greenone said:


> Just picked up yesterday ❤ Basquiat rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832080
> View attachment 4832081



Congrats! It looks so good and unique. A nice bag to add to any collection. Enjoy.


----------



## wintotty

whateve said:


> How much was it?


 I think it is $55


----------



## whateve

wintotty said:


> I think it is $55


Thanks! There is already one on ebay.


----------



## Sibelle

Another reveal: I couldn't resist and got this Sutton hobo bag for a real good deal.


----------



## carterazo

Greenone said:


> Just picked up yesterday ❤ Basquiat rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832080
> View attachment 4832081





wintotty said:


> These just happened
> 
> View attachment 4832609





Internetjunge said:


> Birthday gift to myself
> 
> View attachment 4832653
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832654



I did not know about this collaboration.  Such fun bags!  Congrats, ladies!


----------



## Punkkitten

zjones said:


> A couple outlet finds from a recent trip (retail Soft Wallet in dusty lavender and outlet Mini Boxy Cosmetic Case with the orange print), and my pair of MTO CitySoles!
> 
> View attachment 4828645
> View attachment 4828648
> View attachment 4828652


LOVE your city soles.  I have Leopard adidas...I want Tiger coach trainers!


----------



## zjones

Coach x Basquiat Rogue Crossbody 20

Strap is non-removable but adjustable. One singular interior pocket, no slip/zip pockets either interior or exterior. I included a pic of it stuffed with most of what I carry on the daily.

I'm not 100% sold on it, to be honest. My things fit, but I wish it had at least one pocket for, say, a phone.


----------



## MonsieurMode

zjones said:


> Coach x Basquiat Rogue Crossbody 20
> 
> Strap is non-removable but adjustable. One singular interior pocket, no slip/zip pockets either interior or exterior. I included a pic of it stuffed with most of what I carry on the daily.
> 
> I'm not 100% sold on it, to be honest. My things fit, but I wish it had at least one pocket for, say, a phone.
> 
> View attachment 4837231
> View attachment 4837232
> View attachment 4837233
> View attachment 4837234
> View attachment 4837235
> View attachment 4837236
> View attachment 4837237
> View attachment 4837238



I'd be wary of how the strap is attached. The hardware is sewn to the bag vertically, against the direction the strap pulls. It'd expect it to be sewn horizontally. Over time, the slated pulling will weaken and potentially tear.


----------



## LGGSZTX

Sibelle said:


> Another reveal: I couldn't resist and got this Sutton hobo bag for a real good deal.
> 
> View attachment 4833861


i LOVE THE COLOR OF THIS BAG


----------



## zjones

MonsieurMode said:


> I'd be wary of how the strap is attached. The hardware is sewn to the bag vertically, against the direction the strap pulls. It'd expect it to be sewn horizontally. Over time, the slated pulling will weaken and potentially tear.



Yeah...I think it's probably going to end up getting returned. The strap attachment is weird (and I thought that even before you mentioned it), and for the price I don't feel that the space you get is worth it.


----------



## BagLadyT

This just arrived from the online outlet sale! Super functional and fits everything I need.


----------



## whateve

zjones said:


> Yeah...I think it's probably going to end up getting returned. The strap attachment is weird (and I thought that even before you mentioned it), and for the price I don't feel that the space you get is worth it.


That's a shame. I love the print but really nothing else about it.


----------



## inkfade

My new to me Rexy carabiner, riding on my Coach Nomad in dark cherry. Love it as a bag charm!


----------



## BeachBagGal

inkfade said:


> My new to me Rexy carabiner, riding on my Coach Nomad in dark cherry. Love it as a bag charm!
> 
> View attachment 4837600
> View attachment 4837601


Looks cute on there!


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## JenJBS

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4838612



Fabulous color!


----------



## Christofle

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4838612



Absolutely love this mini tote. Sooooooo cute


----------



## ditzydi

pursula said:


> View attachment 4796574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to check out the Pine Cassie in person, walked out with this Elm Emery and Year of The Rat charm.



What size is this?  Do you mind posting mod shots?  Considering buying one but wondering how big it is.


----------



## Teagaggle

Christofle said:


> Absolutely love this mini tote. Sooooooo cute


Thank you! While small, this is actually the mid-size, 22.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4838612


My SA sent me pics of this today. What do you think of the size?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> My SA sent me pics of this today. What do you think of the size?


Well, I walked out with both so....
I liked them. I wish the pink was pebbled. My soft slim wallet fits in the exterior open pockets. I like the crossbody option as well. They are lightweight but well made. The one open pocket has a full length zip also.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Well, I walked out with both so....
> I liked them. I wish the pink was pebbled. My soft slim wallet fits in the exterior open pockets. I like the crossbody option as well. They are lightweight but well made. The one open pocket has a full length zip also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838787
> View attachment 4838789


Thanks, good to know. SA said it was about Cassie sized. The green is on my wishlist (I know you don't do brass!) It looks great in your mod shot


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Well, I walked out with both so....
> I liked them. I wish the pink was pebbled. My soft slim wallet fits in the exterior open pockets. I like the crossbody option as well. They are lightweight but well made. The one open pocket has a full length zip also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838787
> View attachment 4838789


I love this! What other colors does it come in, besides the blue in your other picture?


----------



## zjones

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4838612



I LOVE this color. I just wish it were pebbled.  I'm probably going to get the blue colorblock, but I'm not sure what wallet to pair with it.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> I love this! What other colors does it come in, besides the blue in your other picture?


See pics (assuming they are accurate) Taupe & Pink come in smooth leather.  Chalk, black & the blue colorblock come in pebbled leather. Green is a mix of smooth & pebbled. They are all on Coach.com.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> See pics (assuming they are accurate) Taupe & Pink come in smooth leather.  Chalk, black & the blue colorblock come in pebbled leather. Green is a mix of smooth & pebbled. They are all on Coach.com.
> View attachment 4838857
> View attachment 4838858


Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Well, I walked out with both so....
> I liked them. I wish the pink was pebbled. My soft slim wallet fits in the exterior open pockets. I like the crossbody option as well. They are lightweight but well made. The one open pocket has a full length zip also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838787
> View attachment 4838789


Looks cute on you!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> See pics (assuming they are accurate) Taupe & Pink come in smooth leather.  Chalk, black & the blue colorblock come in pebbled leather. Green is a mix of smooth & pebbled. They are all on Coach.com.
> View attachment 4838857
> View attachment 4838858


ugh! I just noticed the chalk and black have floral interior. now I don't know what color to get because I LOVE that lining!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> ugh! I just noticed the chalk and black have floral interior. now I don't know what color to get because I LOVE that lining!


IKR! And the pebbled leather which is more forgiving.


----------



## Lisa2007

My most recent additions to my crossbody collection the Turn Lock Clutch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

wintotty said:


> These just happened
> 
> View attachment 4832609


Those are awesome!!!


----------



## arnott

Rexy   Mask!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Really enjoying this bag


----------



## pbnjam

Teagaggle said:


> Well, I walked out with both so....
> I liked them. I wish the pink was pebbled. My soft slim wallet fits in the exterior open pockets. I like the crossbody option as well. They are lightweight but well made. The one open pocket has a full length zip also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838787
> View attachment 4838789


I love this! This bag is so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Teagaggle

Nancy in VA said:


> Really enjoying this bag
> 
> View attachment 4840562


Oh yay! Bag twins! Did you know you wanted it or did you just see it in store? I don't even see the Basquiat items online. This bag wouldn't have been on my radar if I had not gone into the store. Enjoy!


----------



## Teagaggle

pbnjam said:


> I love this! This bag is so cute. Congrats!


Thanks! Hope to play around with charms & scarves today.


----------



## Mistyfang

First time sharing, new to me feather charm on ice pink rogue tote


----------



## Narnanz

Mistyfang said:


> First time sharing, new to me feather charm on ice pink rogue tote
> View attachment 4843308


Gorgeous colour....love the feather.


----------



## Mistyfang

Narnanz said:


> Gorgeous colour....love the feather.


Thank you


----------



## TClover

Finally received my Riley 18 in Peacock! Très mignon!! It’s the smallest purse in my collection.


----------



## Annie880

TClover said:


> Finally received my Riley 18 in Peacock! Très mignon!! It’s the smallest purse in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4843374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843375


She's so gorgeous. I ordered the same Riley back in August. It is still backorder status. Hopefully, they will ship her soon. Love!


----------



## momofgirls

TClover said:


> Finally received my Riley 18 in Peacock! Très mignon!! It’s the smallest purse in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4843374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843375


Did u get a dustbag with ur Riley?


----------



## carterazo

Mistyfang said:


> First time sharing, new to me feather charm on ice pink rogue tote
> View attachment 4843308


Gorgeous bag. The feather is a perfect complement. Congrats!


----------



## Lee22

momofgirls said:


> Did u get a dustbag with ur Riley?


It did with mine but had to return her because she was too small. The peacock in 22” inch would have worked....


----------



## momofgirls

Lee22 said:


> I did with mine but had to return her because she was too small. Then peacock in 22” inch would have worked....


Mine didn’t come with a dustbag, the 22 in peacock would be nice.


----------



## Punkkitten

Itty bitty reveal.  The Coach X Basquiat key fob (the original painting is called Pez Dispenser)
I'm very smitten with it


----------



## TClover

momofgirls said:


> Did u get a dustbag with ur Riley?


Yes I did.


----------



## Wendyann7

Punkkitten said:


> Itty bitty reveal.  The Coach X Basquiat key fob (the original painting is called Pez Dispenser)
> I'm very smitten with it
> 
> View attachment 4844490


mine is arriving on monday!  so cute!


----------



## Mistyfang

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous bag. The feather is a perfect complement. Congrats!


Thank you @carterazo !


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Just arrived today! The mini Parker even has a creed!


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Just arrived today! The mini Parker even has a creed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845297
> View attachment 4845299


ooh I like that the fob has a pattern on the back too. so pretty!


----------



## YuYu90

Almost was able to resist this collection, but I am obsessed with the strap on this bag. Also, for those that are curious , this bag fits my phone but the vertical one


----------



## carterazo

YuYu90 said:


> Almost was able to resist this collection, but I am obsessed with the strap on this bag. Also, for those that are curious , this bag fits my phone but the vertical one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845408
> View attachment 4845407


Such a fun piece. It looks great on you.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> ooh I like that the fob has a pattern on the back too. so pretty!


I know, I hate it when they flip around, now I won't mind it as much since the back is as pretty as the front!


----------



## AstroLiz

Recentish trail bag purchases. one from the nordy's sale and one from coach store.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Just arrived today! The mini Parker even has a creed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845297
> View attachment 4845299





holiday123 said:


> ooh I like that the fob has a pattern on the back too. so pretty!



Thanks for the photos! I have had my eye on this one! Yes, I agree; I love that the back is pretty, too!


----------



## Punkkitten

StarWars coin purse to hold my makeup bits and headache meds (not quite tall enough for my hand sanitizer).
Another small trinket to remind me of my beloved older dog who I lost this week.  [Part of his registered name was "the Jedi Master"]


----------



## whateve

Punkkitten said:


> StarWars coin purse to hold my makeup bits and headache meds (not quite tall enough for my hand sanitizer).
> Another small trinket to remind me of my beloved older dog who I lost this week.  [Part of his registered name was "the Jedi Master"]
> 
> View attachment 4846339


I'm so sorry for your loss! A very nice way to remember him.


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> StarWars coin purse to hold my makeup bits and headache meds (not quite tall enough for my hand sanitizer).
> Another small trinket to remind me of my beloved older dog who I lost this week.  [Part of his registered name was "the Jedi Master"]
> 
> View attachment 4846339



So sorry for the loss of your pup.


----------



## houseof999

Punkkitten said:


> StarWars coin purse to hold my makeup bits and headache meds (not quite tall enough for my hand sanitizer).
> Another small trinket to remind me of my beloved older dog who I lost this week.  [Part of his registered name was "the Jedi Master"]
> 
> View attachment 4846339


Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Narnanz

Punkkitten said:


> StarWars coin purse to hold my makeup bits and headache meds (not quite tall enough for my hand sanitizer).
> Another small trinket to remind me of my beloved older dog who I lost this week.  [Part of his registered name was "the Jedi Master"]
> 
> View attachment 4846339


The perfect remembrance....Am sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeachBagGal

YuYu90 said:


> Almost was able to resist this collection, but I am obsessed with the strap on this bag. Also, for those that are curious , this bag fits my phone but the vertical one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845408
> View attachment 4845407


Super cute on you! And that strap is great ha


----------



## BeachBagGal

AstroLiz said:


> Recentish trail bag purchases. one from the nordy's sale and one from coach store.
> 
> View attachment 4845999
> View attachment 4846001


Nice! What is the color in the 2nd pic?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Punkkitten said:


> StarWars coin purse to hold my makeup bits and headache meds (not quite tall enough for my hand sanitizer).
> Another small trinket to remind me of my beloved older dog who I lost this week.  [Part of his registered name was "the Jedi Master"]
> 
> View attachment 4846339


Awww I’m so sorry about your pup.  I love your coin purse and what a good remembrance to have.


----------



## AstroLiz

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! What is the color in the 2nd pic?


Vermillion! it was sold out on the website but my coach store had one in the back when I asked.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Punkkitten said:


> StarWars coin purse to hold my makeup bits and headache meds (not quite tall enough for my hand sanitizer).
> Another small trinket to remind me of my beloved older dog who I lost this week.  [Part of his registered name was "the Jedi Master"]
> 
> View attachment 4846339


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeachBagGal

AstroLiz said:


> Vermillion! it was sold out on the website but my coach store had one in the back when I asked.


Pretty color!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Teagaggle said:


> Oh yay! Bag twins! Did you know you wanted it or did you just see it in store? I don't even see the Basquiat items online. This bag wouldn't have been on my radar if I had not gone into the store. Enjoy!


I saw it in a Facebook group - it is on-line but in the mens section


----------



## ditzydi

Revealing my new hologram Nolita 15.  I love it!  Reminds me of the iridescent line from Chanel.


----------



## tealocean

ditzydi said:


> Revealing my new hologram Nolita 15.  I love it!  Reminds me of the iridescent line from Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 4849367


I love your beautiful and fun Nolita! And your picture is getting me excited about fall!


----------



## ditzydi

tealocean said:


> I love your beautiful and fun Nolita! And your picture is getting me excited about fall!




Thank you!  I pulled out the fall stuff weeks ago.  Trying to speed along 2020 bc it needs to hurry on out of here.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

New to me 65th Anniversary Legacy Ali!! I *think* this is Whiskey but I'm not 100% sure. I've only seen well-worn Legacy pieces in Whiskey and I seem to remember the leather looking slightly darker than the leather on this barely-used beauty. Not sure if that's because this one hasn't been used enough to develop that rich patina. OR if it's actually not Whiskey at all! Any thoughts?


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> New to me 65th Anniversary Legacy Ali!! I *think* this is Whiskey but I'm not 100% sure. I've only seen well-worn Legacy pieces in Whiskey and I seem to remember the leather looking slightly darker than the leather on this barely-used beauty. Not sure if that's because this one hasn't been used enough to develop that rich patina. OR if it's actually not Whiskey at all! Any thoughts?
> View attachment 4849433


I think it is whiskey. It sure looks new.


----------



## redwood66

Added to my Chelsea Champlain collection with this Academy pouch from Yoox.  I need to do a family pic of all of them.  

Pretty sure I am going to try to put strap loop attachments on the back to make this a crossbody.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> Added to my Chelsea Champlain collection with this Academy pouch from Yoox.  I need to do a family pic of all of them.
> 
> Pretty sure I am going to try to put strap loop attachments on the back to make this a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850115


Gorgeous! I wish all of the academy pouches had hooks on them so that you could add a strap of your own. I certainly would have bought some if they did.


----------



## IntheOcean

ditzydi said:


> Revealing my new hologram Nolita 15.  I love it!  Reminds me of the iridescent line from Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 4849367


Super pretty and what a lovely setting 


redwood66 said:


> Added to my Chelsea Champlain collection with this Academy pouch from Yoox.  I need to do a family pic of all of them.
> 
> Pretty sure I am going to try to put strap loop attachments on the back to make this a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850115


Wow! That's not just a pouch, but a work of art. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> Added to my Chelsea Champlain collection with this Academy pouch from Yoox.  I need to do a family pic of all of them.
> 
> Pretty sure I am going to try to put strap loop attachments on the back to make this a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850115



A truly special find, congrats!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My black  Cassie  got a sister today. I love the color Combo for fall but I didn't want to pay  full  price for  the canvas version. So I was very happy when I found this one in like new condition for 150€ on Vestiare Collective.


----------



## JenJBS

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My black  Cassie  got a sister today. I love the color Combo for fall but I didn't want to pay  full  price for  the canvas version. So I was very happy when I found this one in like new condition for 150€ on Vestiare Collective.
> View attachment 4852115



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag, and finding it at a great price!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag, and finding it at a great price!


Thank you!


----------



## jackpack

my coach courier! i bought her this summer. this color went out of stock as i was trying to buy it and so i kept checking for days and finally got my hands on it! it’s my only accessorized bag but i wear a lot of black so i wanted to make it appropriate to wear with a black outfit. and my three year old son happens to love the rexy on it ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

jackpack said:


> my coach courier! i bought her this summer. this color went out of stock as i was trying to buy it and so i kept checking for days and finally got my hands on it! it’s my only accessorized bag but i wear a lot of black so i wanted to make it appropriate to wear with a black outfit. and my three year old son happens to love the rexy on it ❤
> 
> View attachment 4853512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853513


Very nice - like how you decorated it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

jackpack said:


> my coach courier! i bought her this summer. this color went out of stock as i was trying to buy it and so i kept checking for days and finally got my hands on it! it’s my only accessorized bag but i wear a lot of black so i wanted to make it appropriate to wear with a black outfit. and my three year old son happens to love the rexy on it ❤
> 
> View attachment 4853512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853513


Beautifully accesorized!


----------



## youngprof

New Courier Carryall, with the Basquait key chain to break up all that black. It is such a serious looking bag, I think the dinosaur is a good addition!


----------



## Mistyfang

youngprof said:


> View attachment 4854760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Courier Carryall, with the Basquait key chain to break up all that black. It is such a serious looking bag, I think the dinosaur is a good addition!


I like how you think


----------



## Christofle

Fall is here so I thought I’d pick up a new fluffy scarf.


----------



## hachi29

Just received this from my recent thrift purchased.

Sonoma Satchel in Natural Grain, style 4921.

Going to clean this bag and try to revive it. To bad the long strap is broken


----------



## whateve

hachi29 said:


> Just received this from my recent thrift purchased.
> 
> Sonoma Satchel in Natural Grain, style 4921.
> 
> Going to clean this bag and try to revive it. To bad the long strap is broken
> View attachment 4857449
> 
> View attachment 4857450


I love this style!


----------



## hachi29

whateve said:


> I love this style!


me too! this remind me to the coach quinn 

I love how lavish the leather feels! Sonoma is definitely different


----------



## maggiesze1

Just arrived!!! My customized Rainbow Carrie backpack!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Christofle said:


> Fall is here so I thought I’d pick up a new fluffy scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4857149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857150



Did they bring this back?




maggiesze1 said:


> Just arrived!!! My customized Rainbow Carrie backpack!!
> View attachment 4858234
> 
> View attachment 4858236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858237



Love the customization! Great design picks!


----------



## Christofle

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did they bring this back?



I have a feeling it is new old stock. My SA transferred it from another store and is shipping it to me. Should be arriving on Monday so I'm excited.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

The fall colors of this card holder made me do it...


----------



## Alexa5

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> The fall colors of this card holder made me do it...
> View attachment 4859673
> View attachment 4859674


These are nice sized cases.  I have two and they are very nice.  Enjoy!


----------



## Weknow

reginatina said:


> Mother’s Day gift from my son. I picked the bag, he picked the color. It’s the very lovely Small Town Bucket Bag in Honey.
> View attachment 4728555


This bag is epic.  It is beautiful, the smoothest leather you have felt in your life on the inside.  It is the absolutely scrumptious.  It rivals the Neonoe, like it is soooo similar except this is leather!.  And when purchased online it came so well packaged.  You cannot go wrong.    I cannot recommend enough.


----------



## Weknow

Small Town Bucket Bag.  If you lust after the LV Neonoe you need this bag.  All leather, the inside feels so smooth and so good.  A beautiful bag!


----------



## swags

MoreCoachPleez said:


> New to me 65th Anniversary Legacy Ali!! I *think* this is Whiskey but I'm not 100% sure. I've only seen well-worn Legacy pieces in Whiskey and I seem to remember the leather looking slightly darker than the leather on this barely-used beauty. Not sure if that's because this one hasn't been used enough to develop that rich patina. OR if it's actually not Whiskey at all! Any thoughts?
> View attachment 4849433


Looks like whiskey. What a great find!


----------



## paula3boys

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> The fall colors of this card holder made me do it...
> View attachment 4859673
> View attachment 4859674


I have the pinks version and love it. This is really pretty for fall and making me consider it


----------



## Christofle

My scarf just arrived!!! I love it. Had no idea it was so huge though. ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> My scarf just arrived!!! I love it. Had no idea it was so huge though. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4862167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862168


Nice! Well that will keep you warm!


----------



## Christofle

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Well that will keep you warm!



I hope so.


----------



## whateve

Christofle said:


> My scarf just arrived!!! I love it. Had no idea it was so huge though. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4862167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862168


Wow! Does it hang to your knees?


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> Wow! Does it hang to your knees?



It is hard to see in the picture but at the far right you might be able to see a slot. You basically pass the left end through the slot and it becomes a regular long scarf.


----------



## momofgirls

Cassie came today and I ❤️ it.


----------



## holiday123

I was hoping I wouldn't love this, but I kinda do. It's the hutton carryall in taupe with pewter hardware. It's pretty close to Cassie size, but a little wider or rogue 25 size but not as wide. It has front and back slip pockets in addition to the inside zip and 3 compartments. The middle is sewn to the bottom so things don't go slipping around. The color is slightly burnished.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I was hoping I wouldn't love this, but I kinda do. It's the hutton carryall in taupe with pewter hardware. It's pretty close to Cassie size, but a little wider or rogue 25 size but not as wide. It has front and back slip pockets in addition to the inside zip and 3 compartments. The middle is sewn to the bottom so things don't go slipping around. The color is slightly burnished.
> 
> View attachment 4863258
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863261


OMG, girl you are inside my head. I was gonna order this but hesitated...seeing the size I wish I had. 
Guess I will have to wait till the next sale. Love the burnished look!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, girl you are inside my head. I was gonna order this but hesitated...seeing the size I wish I had.
> Guess I will have to wait till the next sale. Love the burnished look!


Yes this color is so pretty in person. I have been on a taupe/beige kick lately and this fits right in. The size surprised me too...I'm bad with measurements and I'm glad it's not as big as I thought. Yesterday I was sure it was going back, but opening the box today it's a keeper.


----------



## curlizm487

this hibiscus emery 21 was calling my name today when i went to the outlet iso bag charms


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, girl you are inside my head. I was gonna order this but hesitated...seeing the size I wish I had.
> Guess I will have to wait till the next sale. Love the burnished look!


This is pretty!  I normally wouldn't like this style because it looks a tad "old lady" in the pics but this is a really nice!


----------



## redwood66

The Melodys arrived from FOS and they are beautiful.  I love this red and the leather is so nice.  I am probably sending the black back though because it is just too big.  I wish I could have grabbed both the black and cadet in the smaller one as well.  The closeup of the red looks orange but it is a beautiful deep red.


----------



## winter_knight

redwood66 said:


> The Melodys arrived from FOS and they are beautiful.  I love this red and the leather is so nice.  I am probably sending the black back though because it is just too big.  I wish I could have grabbed both the black and cadet in the smaller one as well.  The closeup of the red looks orange but it is a beautiful deep red.
> 
> View attachment 4863866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863867


I have the 29 in cadet. I love the color but I don't use the bag often because I find it too big. But that might be because I don't go out as much now. I find it easier to carry smaller bags when I only visit one or two places. I love the red but didn't think I would use it. Glad you love it. What I did find is that the bag is so light. I forget it's there while I'm shopping.


----------



## momofgirls

redwood66 said:


> The Melodys arrived from FOS and they are beautiful.  I love this red and the leather is so nice.  I am probably sending the black back though because it is just too big.  I wish I could have grabbed both the black and cadet in the smaller one as well.  The closeup of the red looks orange but it is a beautiful deep red.
> 
> View attachment 4863866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863867


9
I Ordered the Cadet and black in the size 29 and I too am thinking of returning it because its too big, the size 19 sold out so fast. The red is very pretty!!


----------



## moissydan98

my beautiful amazing new cargo shoulder in chambray (with mr. rexy of course) never been a huge fan of vachetta leather but it truly works so well here


----------



## keishapie1973

Melody 29 in black and cadet. I think I’m just going to keep one. I’m leaning towards cadet...


----------



## baghabitz34

I’ve never had a bag come so well packaged from the outlet. Straight from Jax maybe? 
So happy to receive the lovely Tweed Tabby!


----------



## winter_knight

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4866025
> View attachment 4866026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a bag come so well packaged from the outlet. Straight from Jax maybe?
> So happy to receive the lovely Tweed Tabby!


I've been loving the tweed version of the tabby 26 since it came out, but I found the price was too high given the material. So I absolutely snagged this when it hit the outlet last week. I had never tried the regular size but I love it. It can fit all of my stuff!! While I love the Tabby 26 I find I leave a lot at home when I use it. 

Mine too also came fully packaged. I was so excited!


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me Ergo tote in patent teal. This bag looks like it was never used, seriously, and I love the crinkle texture.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Christofle said:


> My scarf just arrived!!! I love it. Had no idea it was so huge though. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4862167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862168


 Oh I loved this when I saw it on the site last year but I never got around to getting it.  It looked very luxurious though.  Thanks for the pic! Congratulations!


----------



## Teagaggle

Granite Cassie! Hard to capture color. Leans the tiniest bit blue IMO.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Granite Cassie! Hard to capture color. Leans the tiniest bit blue IMO.
> View attachment 4866920


What do you think? Mine arrived yesterday and it's


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> What do you think? Mine arrived yesterday and it's


Agree! Of course, will wrap handle as I like the padding it provides. My only wish would that it have silver hardware.


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Granite Cassie! Hard to capture color. Leans the tiniest bit blue IMO.
> View attachment 4866920





holiday123 said:


> What do you think? Mine arrived yesterday and it's


Love this!! How does it compare to heather gray?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My kicks. 5 more pair coming. I love 70%


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> Love this!! How does it compare to heather gray?


It's lighter than heather gray. I think the gray from this tabby top handle is heather too isn't it..the willis 18 is a lot darker than tabby and Cassie.


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> It's lighter than heather gray. I think the gray from this tabby top handle is heather too isn't it..the willis 18 is a lot darker than tabby and Cassie.
> 
> View attachment 4867505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867506


Thanks for the pics! I am hoping it will go with my gray tea rose strap, & it looks pretty close from your pics!


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks for the pics! I am hoping it will go with my gray tea rose strap, & it looks pretty close from your pics!


It's close enough. I'll snap a picture later with the strap.


----------



## hachi29

holiday123 said:


> It's lighter than heather gray. I think the gray from this tabby top handle is heather too isn't it..the willis 18 is a lot darker than tabby and Cassie.
> 
> View attachment 4867505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867506



Oh my! This is so beautiful, tempted to get Granite for Cassie but I have 4 already 
Not to mentioned other bags too and my bag trolley is overload.

But this is INDEED prettyyyyy!!! and Yummy!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Okay, let me preface this by saying that I've returned every Courier I bought because of the design. However,  black w/dark hardware & a new color, Citron, also with dark hardware, were included in Nordstrom's anniversary sale. I got both & am keeping both. The Citron color isn't for everyone,  I'm sure, but I love that it leans more olive.
> Haven't moved into either yet...will likely do so tomorrow. Just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4814507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814508


Are you still loving these? What colors do you pair with citron?


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Are you still loving these? What colors do you pair with citron?


Yes! I wear casual attire & this time of year transition to a lot of grey, cream, olive, etc., mostly paired with jeans. I find this goes with all of the above. I get more compliments on the Citron than most other bags. Its just very unique. If you are contemplating it, just do it...I don't think you'll regret it!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Lately I have been snapping up oldies but goodies that I couldn’t get when they were new...here is my new-to-me Lily:


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> It's close enough. I'll snap a picture later with the strap.


@Sarah03  here you go. I played with a few of my straps. This color you can have a lot of fun accessorizing.


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> @Sarah03  here you go. I played with a few of my straps. This color you can have a lot of fun accessorizing.
> 
> View attachment 4869113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869115


Perfect!! Thank you!!


----------



## curlizm487

No bags but got a couple of cute lil key fobs, the daypack one is vintage but not sure when it was made


----------



## whateve

curlizm487 said:


> No bags but got a couple of cute lil key fobs, the daypack one is vintage but not sure when it was made
> 
> View attachment 4869324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869325


Very cute! The mini daypack was probably made mid 90s to early 2000s.


----------



## Wendyann7

Teagaggle said:


> Yes! I wear casual attire & this time of year transition to a lot of grey, cream, olive, etc., mostly paired with jeans. I find this goes with all of the above. I get more compliments on the Citron than most other bags. Its just very unique. If you are contemplating it, just do it...I don't think you'll regret it!


I also purchased the Citron and the Black courier with dark hardware and love both, but the Citron especially.  I also get asked if it is a Coach bag because the color is so unique for a Coach bag, but people love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> @Sarah03  here you go. I played with a few of my straps. This color you can have a lot of fun accessorizing.
> 
> View attachment 4869113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869115


I was waiting on ya strap pics


----------



## MKB0925

Simple Black Bag...my Hadley


----------



## lala042883

So I got this Marlon hobo bag I know it’s an outlet bag the two side pockets got me so I had to get it it’s roomy.


----------



## Caspin22

lala042883 said:


> So I got this Marlon hobo bag I know it’s an outlet bag the two side pockets got me so I had to get it it’s roomy.
> 
> View attachment 4870703



Pretty!  Looks like a remake of the Madison Isabelle, with the vertical front pockets.


----------



## lala042883

Caspin22 said:


> Pretty!  Looks like a remake of the Madison Isabelle, with the vertical front pockets.



Thank you I never saw that bag and the pockets are separate meaning there two different ones


----------



## redwood66

1941 trifold wallet in bordeaux.  Came from FOS totally wrapped up new with a 1941 dustbag!  I think I want the gray too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My sneaker game is tight and they were 70% off


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Marvel charms! ❤️


----------



## zesg

redwood66 said:


> 1941 trifold wallet in bordeaux.  Came from FOS totally wrapped up new with a 1941 dustbag!  I think I want the gray too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870925


Thanks for sharing, I have been looking for one of these for a while now. I got the same color


----------



## winter_knight

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My sneaker game is tight and they were 70% off
> 
> View attachment 4871116
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871120
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871121


The sneakers look great but your decor looks amazing!!


----------



## winter_knight

BeachBagGal said:


> My Marvel charms! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4871294
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871296


Nice! I'm still waiting on my charms to be delivered.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

winter_knight said:


> The sneakers look great but your decor looks amazing!!


Awwww.  Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

New Coach bracelet!


----------



## LuxePup

Just ordered this literally five minutes ago! Last one in stock!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> New Coach bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 4872171


Pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Foldover wristlet in Bright Red from the FOS and Keith Haring charm from the FOS Reserve section.  ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found the Rambler in Hibiscus yesterday at the outlet. Here’s an extra pic to show what I managed to fit in there:  an LV billfold, LV cles, 3x5 agenda, sunglasses in case, lip balm, mirror, keys on a valet key ring with a couple of additional fobs attached. I also put some small items the zipped interior pocket, and my phone fits in the back slip pocket.  My mask is in the front slip pocket.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I found the Rambler in Hibiscus yesterday at the outlet. Here’s an extra pic to show what I managed to fit in there:  an LV billfold, LV cles, 3x5 agenda, sunglasses in case, lip balm, mirror, keys on a valet key ring with a couple of additional fobs attached. I also put some small items the zipped interior pocket, and my phone fits in the back slip pocket.  My mask is in the front slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4872941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872943


Gorgeous color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another pair


----------



## Punkkitten

Such a sucker for anything comic book related.   My cousin actually sent me the link to this collection!  CAROL Danvers/Captain Marvel/Miss Marvel keychain and card holder

 I did pick up a wallet for my spouse, however I doubt he will use it.  He likes a tri fold and it is a bi fold.  I'm saving it for the holidays.


----------



## rose10

Been missing from this thread for a while... picked this up today, love the size, color- the fact that snap closures work for everytime accessibility but when i need the bag fully secured have the jacket zipper! 

Another plus is the deep outer pocket. If anyone has any negative experience with the bag please let me know- else this one is a keeper!! ♥️


----------



## LOVEsersen

Really cute 



And others got from outlet yesterday


----------



## inkfade

LOVEsersen said:


> Really cute
> View attachment 4874188
> 
> 
> And others got from outlet yesterday
> View attachment 4874185
> View attachment 4874186
> View attachment 4874187



Love that Apple watch strap! I really wish they made more straps for the 38/40 size, almost all of them or all of them are for the larger size.


----------



## LOVEsersen

inkfade said:


> Love that Apple watch strap! I really wish they made more straps for the 38/40 size, almost all of them or all of them are for the larger size.



Me too, I found one pair only in outlet.


----------



## MooMooVT

curlizm487 said:


> No bags but got a couple of cute lil key fobs, the daypack one is vintage but not sure when it was made
> 
> View attachment 4869324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869325


I just picked up the same red pouch! It's so cute. Not sure what I'm going to use it for but it's so cute that I couldn't leave it behind. What do you use yours for? I already have a holder for my earbuds.


----------



## curlizm487

MooMooVT said:


> I just picked up the same red pouch! It's so cute. Not sure what I'm going to use it for but it's so cute that I couldn't leave it behind. What do you use yours for? I already have a holder for my earbuds.



I couldn’t figure out what to do with mine either, I don’t carry change and I just got a case for my airpods, so I just put all of my gum in it now


----------



## lorihmatthews

My Basquiat piece


----------



## whateve

lorihmatthews said:


> My Basquiat piece
> 
> View attachment 4875826


What can you fit inside?


----------



## curlizm487

a few new to me vintage pieces


----------



## Citosgirl

So excited to try out my first coach handbag! I picked up the Parker Hobo in brown. I've had SLGs over the years, but this is my first coach handbag.  So excited. She goes with my coach pouch quite well, I think!


----------



## JenJBS

Citosgirl said:


> So excited to try out my first coach handbag! I picked up the Parker Hobo in brown. I've had SLGs over the years, but this is my first coach handbag.  So excited. She goes with my coach pouch quite well, I think!
> 
> View attachment 4877274



Congratulation on your first Coach bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Citosgirl said:


> So excited to try out my first coach handbag! I picked up the Parker Hobo in brown. I've had SLGs over the years, but this is my first coach handbag.  So excited. She goes with my coach pouch quite well, I think!
> 
> View attachment 4877274


Congrats on your first Coach — this is a pretty one.  It’s the Tabby hobo btw.  Enjoy!


----------



## PandasMom

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I found the Rambler in Hibiscus yesterday at the outlet. Here’s an extra pic to show what I managed to fit in there:  an LV billfold, LV cles, 3x5 agenda, sunglasses in case, lip balm, mirror, keys on a valet key ring with a couple of additional fobs attached. I also put some small items the zipped interior pocket, and my phone fits in the back slip pocket.  My mask is in the front slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4872941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872943


The color is beautiful!


----------



## PandasMom

lorihmatthews said:


> My Basquiat piece
> 
> View attachment 4875826


Fantastic bag.  Does the interior come to a point/V-shape?


----------



## Citosgirl

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first Coach — this is a pretty one.  It’s the Tabby hobo btw.  Enjoy!


D’oh! I knew that, I’m not sure why I said Parker! ‍


----------



## carterazo

curlizm487 said:


> a few new to me vintage pieces
> 
> View attachment 4876444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876447



Wow, these are beautiful!


----------



## MKB0925

Citosgirl said:


> So excited to try out my first coach handbag! I picked up the Parker Hobo in brown. I've had SLGs over the years, but this is my first coach handbag.  So excited. She goes with my coach pouch quite well, I think!
> 
> View attachment 4877274


Great bag and it does match well! Congrats on your first bag!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Citosgirl said:


> So excited to try out my first coach handbag! I picked up the Parker Hobo in brown. I've had SLGs over the years, but this is my first coach handbag.  So excited. She goes with my coach pouch quite well, I think!
> 
> View attachment 4877274


Congratulations on your first Coach! Enjoy!


----------



## lorihmatthews

PandasMom said:


> Fantastic bag.  Does the interior come to a point/V-shape?



Yes, it does.


----------



## PandasMom

PandasMom said:


> Fantastic bag.  Does the interior come to a point/V-shape?


Thanks for getting back to me.  It's a really great piece.  Enjoy it!


----------



## lorihmatthews

whateve said:


> What can you fit inside?



One large piece of pizza.   

Alternatively, a key pouch with keys including a bulky car key, a phone, a billfold, and a mask. My LV Clemence wallet does not fit. You could also fit a lipstick.


----------



## whateve

lorihmatthews said:


> One large piece of pizza.
> 
> Alternatively, a key pouch with keys including a bulky car key, a phone, a billfold, and a mask. My LV Clemence wallet does not fit. You could also fit a lipstick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878413


More than I expected! Thanks!


----------



## redwood66

My Bedford and Double Frame 19 arrived from FOS in great shape.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I don't know if I should post this here since I bought these ages ago. I've been working on taking pics so  . . .  I conditioned and sprayed them with protectant. It may be just as well. They look like they suit fall anyway.  Only thing is I see a new Rambler I want and I haven't even used these. I managed to condition one other bag today but didn't get to take a pic. I will work on some more bags tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## rkiz

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know if I should post this here since I bought these ages ago. I've been working on taking pics so  . . .  I conditioned and sprayed them with protectant. It may be just as well. They look like they suit fall anyway.  Only thing is I see a new Rambler I want and I haven't even used these. I managed to condition one other bag today but didn't get to take a pic. I will work on some more bags tomorrow, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879526


What kind of protectant do you use? Lovely pair!


----------



## Amazona

Cassie in Taupe, here with my favorite fall scarves.
So in love!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

rkiz said:


> What kind of protectant do you use? Lovely pair!


Thanks. Apple Garde spray.


----------



## AnieB

Dreamer Shoulder Bag With Rivets in Oxblood
Loving this bag!



Tilly Top Handle Satchel With Signature Canvas
Perfect for rainy weather when running errands






Foldover Wristlet In Signature Canvas
Zip Around Coin Case

The wristlet fits snugly in both bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> My Bedford and Double Frame 19 arrived from FOS in great shape.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879413


Congrats! I tried to order the Double Frame Kisslock bag, but when I tried to complete the payment, i received a message that quantity was unavailable.


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Here are my mini-haul goodies! All items were purchased from the Coach website:

Riley Top Handle 22 Signature Canvas
Ankle Strap Horse and Carriage Buckle Shoes Size 38.5
Horse and Carriage Buckle Belt in Size Small (taken off of the rack at one of the Coach San Francisco stores - hanger still attached)
Courier Carryall in Black

I put the straps that they come with in front since I usually carry bags by the handle, but the straps are beautiful and a part of the bags so I will definitely be using them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

curlizm487 said:


> No bags but got a couple of cute lil key fobs, the daypack one is vintage but not sure when it was made
> 
> View attachment 4869324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869325



These are so cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lorihmatthews said:


> One large piece of pizza.
> 
> Alternatively, a key pouch with keys including a bulky car key, a phone, a billfold, and a mask. My LV Clemence wallet does not fit. You could also fit a lipstick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878413


Nice!
Does it keep the pizza warm?


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Here are my mini-haul goodies! All items were purchased from the Coach website:
> 
> Riley Top Handle 22 Signature Canvas
> Ankle Strap Horse and Carriage Buckle Shoes Size 38.5
> Horse and Carriage Buckle Belt in Size Small (taken off of the rack at one of the Coach San Francisco stores - hanger still attached)
> Courier Carryall in Black
> 
> I put the straps that they come with in front since I usually carry bags by the handle, but the straps are beautiful and a part of the bags so I will definitely be using them.
> 
> View attachment 4886161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886168
> View attachment 4886167
> 
> View attachment 4886176


I think the shoes are so cute! I think I can do these "heels". Are they comfy?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cute lil thing and at 60% off its better


----------



## Annie880

crazyforcoach09 said:


> cute lil thing and at 60% off its better
> 
> View attachment 4886720


OMG! Where did you get her? She's beautiful.


----------



## Citosgirl

This must be an addiction. I picked up my first coach bag a few weeks ago and now I already have my second. Just picked up this belt bag at the outlet—now I’m all set for my dog walks.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Annie880 said:


> OMG! Where did you get her? She's beautiful.


Thank you. Outlet


----------



## IntheOcean

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Here are my mini-haul goodies! All items were purchased from the Coach website:
> 
> Riley Top Handle 22 Signature Canvas
> Ankle Strap Horse and Carriage Buckle Shoes Size 38.5
> Horse and Carriage Buckle Belt in Size Small (taken off of the rack at one of the Coach San Francisco stores - hanger still attached)
> Courier Carryall in Black
> 
> I put the straps that they come with in front since I usually carry bags by the handle, but the straps are beautiful and a part of the bags so I will definitely be using them.
> 
> View attachment 4886161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886168
> View attachment 4886167
> 
> View attachment 4886176


 That little Riley bag is so cute and elegant at the same time! Love it!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

IntheOcean said:


> That little Riley bag is so cute and elegant at the same time! Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## LOVEsersen

It’s upcoming bag for man, and it belongs to Coach originals.


The other two colors.






I like it a lot, so I buy the black one.


Just wondering, did it any similar bag alike in the past?


----------



## MaryThorpe

LOVEsersen said:


> It’s upcoming bag for man, and it belongs to Coach originals.
> View attachment 4889339
> 
> The other two colors.
> View attachment 4889341
> 
> View attachment 4889365
> 
> View attachment 4889340
> 
> I like it a lot, so I buy the black one.
> 
> 
> Just wondering, did it any similar bag alike in the past?
> 
> View attachment 4889366


Whoah love it, roomier than women's


----------



## LOVEsersen

MaryThorpe said:


> Whoah love it, roomier than women's





It’s smaller than the normal dinky, but more roomier for sure cause no  kisslock pouch inside.

Large dinky with zipper



Small dinky is plain one space


----------



## Teagaggle

LOVEsersen said:


> It’s upcoming bag for man, and it belongs to Coach originals.
> View attachment 4889339
> 
> The other two colors.
> View attachment 4889341
> 
> View attachment 4889365
> 
> View attachment 4889340
> 
> I like it a lot, so I buy the black one.
> 
> 
> Just wondering, did it any similar bag alike in the past?
> 
> View attachment 4889366


May be a stupid question but does this three bag combo come together like you are wearing?


----------



## LOVEsersen

Teagaggle said:


> May be a stupid question but does this three bag combo come together like you are wearing?


Yes, these 3 sell as one and come together as I showing in the pic. but they all can wear separately. All three have two-side-rings for bag strap.



	

		
			
		

		
	
The set comes with a long strap and a wristlet.
The price in Taiwan is higher but I think in USA it will be around $395 or less.

Because it’s tagged as Coach originals, not 1941, I wonder if it ever takes part in Coach history.


----------



## whateve

LOVEsersen said:


> It’s upcoming bag for man, and it belongs to Coach originals.
> View attachment 4889339
> 
> The other two colors.
> View attachment 4889341
> 
> View attachment 4889365
> 
> View attachment 4889340
> 
> I like it a lot, so I buy the black one.
> 
> 
> Just wondering, did it any similar bag alike in the past?
> 
> View attachment 4889366





LOVEsersen said:


> Yes, these 3 sell as one and come together as I showing in the pic. but they all can wear separately. All three have two-side-rings for bag strap.
> View attachment 4889752
> View attachment 4889751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set comes with a long strap and a wristlet.
> The price in Taiwan is higher but I think in USA it will be around $395 or less.
> 
> Because it’s tagged as Coach originals, not 1941, I wonder if it ever takes part in Coach history.


I don't recall Coach ever selling bags together as a set, although they had some marketing that showed people carrying more than one bag at time. This looks like a blatant copy of LV's multi-pochette.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

New project bag from a spontaneous eBay purchase - a prairie crossbody (9954) in Mocha. She’s very thirsty, thankfully she’s old enough to drink!


----------



## curlizm487

NWT vintage navy Willis showed up today, also in the mail, the turnlock pouch in light saddle


----------



## finer_woman

LOVEsersen said:


> Yes, these 3 sell as one and come together as I showing in the pic. but they all can wear separately. All three have two-side-rings for bag strap.
> View attachment 4889752
> View attachment 4889751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set comes with a long strap and a wristlet.
> The price in Taiwan is higher but I think in USA it will be around $395 or less.
> 
> Because it’s tagged as Coach originals, not 1941, I wonder if it ever takes part in Coach history.



Nice! That pebbled leather reminds me of the 1941 leather.


----------



## redwood66

I added to my very small Dreamer collection.  The azure runway glovetanned leather regular dreamer.  I couldn't snag it when the few showed up on FOS and paid a bit more from ebay but I love this bag!  My small collection but I love them all.


----------



## Teagaggle

Bday gifts from my hubby! I had given him a few options. Love the Emery...turned the strap to the other side to highlight the orange strap. The Tote is a 30 & came with a pouch. Loving the strap on this. He done good!


----------



## redwood66

Happy Birthday!


----------



## hachi29

Teagaggle said:


> Bday gifts from my hubby! I had given him a few options. Love the Emery...turned the strap to the other side to highlight the orange strap. The Tote is a 30 & came with a pouch. Loving the strap on this. He done good!
> View attachment 4892662



Happy birthday @Teagaggle !! I've been eyeing on the Tote 30 as well and heard it will be on the upcoming coach sale soon


----------



## JenJBS

Teagaggle said:


> Bday gifts from my hubby! I had given him a few options. Love the Emery...turned the strap to the other side to highlight the orange strap. The Tote is a 30 & came with a pouch. Loving the strap on this. He done good!
> View attachment 4892662



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you all! Joining the 50 club...these helped with the sting


----------



## Teagaggle

hachi29 said:


> Happy birthday @Teagaggle !! I've been eyeing on the Tote 30 as well and heard it will be on the upcoming coach sale soon


Thank you! He got it at Macy's & it was still $350 (I think Coach upped the price on their site). He scored the Emery on ebay.


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you all! Joining the 50 club...these helped with the sting


Welcome to the club!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Bday gifts from my hubby! I had given him a few options. Love the Emery...turned the strap to the other side to highlight the orange strap. The Tote is a 30 & came with a pouch. Loving the strap on this. He done good!
> View attachment 4892662


Very nice! Happy bday!


----------



## holiday123

Ooh I like that tote. Happy Birthday!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Bday gifts from my hubby! I had given him a few options. Love the Emery...turned the strap to the other side to highlight the orange strap. The Tote is a 30 & came with a pouch. Loving the strap on this. He done good!
> View attachment 4892662


Happy Birthday, Teagaggle! Your tea rose charm is my favorite!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Bday gifts from my hubby! I had given him a few options. Love the Emery...turned the strap to the other side to highlight the orange strap. The Tote is a 30 & came with a pouch. Loving the strap on this. He done good!
> View attachment 4892662


Happy Birthday!  He did really well!


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Tiggerhawk said:


> New project bag from a spontaneous eBay purchase - a prairie crossbody (9954) in Mocha. She’s very thirsty, thankfully she’s old enough to drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890264
> 
> View attachment 4890265
> 
> View attachment 4890266
> 
> View attachment 4890267


I’d just like you all to know she’s still very dry - working on one section of the strap right now and you can see what a difference just a little moisturizer is making
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I used a basic cleaner on her and got nothing out, so suspect she was neglected in a drawer for most of her life.


----------



## MKB0925

Shay Hobo in Saddle....she is so soft and comfy to carry. I love her outside pocket!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new gal


----------



## redwood66

My outlet stuff arrived.  The Clarkson in sage is great and how nice to get a bag completely packed new.  It is more blue than I thought it was going to be.  Love the light color green inside the bag because I have such a hard time seeing inside a dark bag.   Cute ladybug scarf and the River color of the 1941 clutch is lovely.


----------



## holiday123

This turnlock crossbody arrived and the burnished green is so


----------



## valv54

holiday123 said:


> This turnlock crossbody arrived and the burnished green is so
> 
> View attachment 4897973
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897975


Omg! What is this! It's like a vintage Station bag.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> This turnlock crossbody arrived and the burnished green is so
> 
> View attachment 4897973
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897975


Pretty!


----------



## holiday123

valv54 said:


> Omg! What is this! It's like a vintage Station bag.


I found it on the men's side of the site.  It's a pretty decent size. An ipad mini fits in the gusset front pocket and phone fits easily in back. Now I'll have to google station bags.


----------



## VSOP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new gal



Where did you get this beauty?


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> This turnlock crossbody arrived and the burnished green is so
> 
> View attachment 4897973
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897975


Ooo love that color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VSOP said:


> Where did you get this beauty?


Outlet


----------



## VSOP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet



How did you get so lucky! It’s beautiful. Was it online or store?

how much was it at the outlet?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VSOP said:


> How did you get so lucky! It’s beautiful. Was it online or store?
> 
> how much was it at the outlet?


60% . It's not lucky. Just  determination.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new gal


She's a beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> She's a beauty!


Thanks Hun


----------



## VSOP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 60% . It's not lucky. Just  determination.



I know that is right! Online or in the store?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VSOP said:


> I know that is right! Online or in the store?


Store


----------



## VSOP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Store



ahhhh! 
It’s so beautiful! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VSOP said:


> ahhhh!
> It’s so beautiful! Enjoy your new bag.


Thank you


----------



## beachbabe90

An older photo, but I’ll always love this bag


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Rambler Crossbody in Mango arrived in advance of my birthday later this month!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Tiggerhawk said:


> Rambler Crossbody in Mango arrived in advance of my birthday later this month!


Happy birthday in advance and congrats on the Rambler!  I am in love with mine.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Tiggerhawk said:


> I’d just like you all to know she’s still very dry - working on one section of the strap right now and you can see what a difference just a little moisturizer is making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used a basic cleaner on her and got nothing out, so suspect she was neglected in a drawer for most of her life.



And the update on Prairie in Mocha, drinking like a college frosh, still a little dry, especially on the top flap.


----------



## VSOP

Tiggerhawk said:


> Rambler Crossbody in Mango arrived in advance of my birthday later this month!



How nice! Happy Birthday in advance. 

can you tell me, is mango burnished leather? It’s hard to tell from pics online.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

VSOP said:


> How nice! Happy Birthday in advance.
> 
> can you tell me, is mango burnished leather? It’s hard to tell from pics online.



It seems subtly burnished to me, not dramatic at all. 

ETA pics and be more eloquent.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lovvvvvvve


----------



## hachi29

Gotten a preloved Nolita


----------



## BeachBagGal

hachi29 said:


> Gotten a preloved Nolita
> 
> View attachment 4899672


Cute! I love Nolitas!


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Marvel collection items.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new key chains.


----------



## SEWDimples

I noticed this bag when I went to pick up my Marvel Captain America bear. I really like this bag. The two strap are great, but I love the Boysenberry color and the cute little pouch. also, it is light weight.


----------



## hachi29

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! I love Nolitas!



Tks! Definitely love at first sight and hunting for the second Nolita already. Lol!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> I noticed this bag when I went to pick up my Marvel Captain America bear. I really like this bag. The two strap are great, but I love the Boysenberry color and the cute little pouch. also, it is light weight.
> 
> View attachment 4899732
> View attachment 4899733
> 
> View attachment 4899734
> 
> View attachment 4899736


I've tempted by this bag on FOS. The color looks beautiful.


----------



## shoes+handbags

SEWDimples said:


> I noticed this bag when I went to pick up my Marvel Captain America bear. I really like this bag. The two strap are great, but I love the Boysenberry color and the cute little pouch. also, it is light weight.
> 
> View attachment 4899732
> View attachment 4899733
> 
> View attachment 4899734
> 
> View attachment 4899736


I love the color!


----------



## inkfade

SEWDimples said:


> I noticed this bag when I went to pick up my Marvel Captain America bear. I really like this bag. The two strap are great, but I love the Boysenberry color and the cute little pouch. also, it is light weight.
> 
> View attachment 4899732
> View attachment 4899733
> 
> View attachment 4899734
> 
> View attachment 4899736



Love this color!! Is it possible for you to do a mod shot?


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> I've tempted by this bag on FOS. The color looks beautiful.






SEWDimples said:


> I noticed this bag when I went to pick up my Marvel Captain America bear. I really like this bag. The two strap are great, but I love the Boysenberry color and the cute little pouch. also, it is light weight.
> 
> View attachment 4899732
> View attachment 4899733
> 
> View attachment 4899734
> 
> View attachment 4899736



me too! I don’t think the long strap comes off though, does it? if it had an outside slip pocket and removable strap I probably would have caved. Love the color!


----------



## Teagaggle

Little outlet haul...only went for the star crossbody...


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> me too! I don’t think the long strap comes off though, does it? if it had an outside slip pocket and removable strap I probably would have caved. Love the color!


That's weird. The short handle comes off but not the long one. If you want to carry by the short handle, the long strap would just be dangling. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Little outlet haul...only went for the star crossbody...
> View attachment 4900226


What bag are you going to use the strap on?


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> What bag are you going to use the strap on?


Either the matching rogue 25 or one of my Cassies. I had the strap before but returned it. It was $79 then, $45 today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

New gals


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New gals


Congrats! Pretty.


----------



## SEWDimples

LaVisioneer said:


> me too! I don’t think the long strap comes off though, does it? if it had an outside slip pocket and removable strap I probably would have caved. Love the color!


Yes, the long strap comes off, but not easily. You have to pull of long strap in two different holes on each side of the strap.


----------



## LaVisioneer

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, the long strap comes off, but not easily. You have to pull of long strap in two different holes on each side of the strap.



lol oh no I wish I didn’t know that! The description only said short strap came off and photo looked like that too 
Does the long strap adjust? Now I’m more tempted...


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I joined the star quilted red Jess club! Love this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

LaVisioneer said:


> lol oh no I wish I didn’t know that! The description only said short strap came off and photo looked like that too
> Does the long strap adjust? Now I’m more tempted...


No, the long strap is not adjustable, but I saw a bag in the outlet where someone had taken off the long strap.  It is not easy like the dog leash, but it can be done.


----------



## BeachBagGal

hachi29 said:


> Tks! Definitely love at first sight and hunting for the second Nolita already. Lol!


FOS has a few
On there last time I looked.


----------



## Iamminda

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I joined the star quilted red Jess club! Love this bag!


Really love this bag and charm combo


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> No, the long strap is not adjustable, but I saw a bag in the outlet where someone had taken off the long strap.  It is not easy like the dog leash, but it can be done.


It sounds like a poor design decision to not make it easy to take on and off. It makes it difficult to carry it by the short handle and then switch to long strap when you need to be hands free. Whereas I can imagine that most people who remove the short handle will just leave it off permanently.


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> It sounds like a poor design decision to not make it easy to take on and off. It makes it difficult to carry it by the short handle and then switch to long strap when you need to be hands free. Whereas I can imagine that most people who remove the short handle will just leave it off permanently.



Yes, agreed. Coach does this with a lot of their bags like 1/2 straps can’t be removed and the dangling strap drives me nuts (even if it’s the shorter one). It looks like one could hack the longer strap with dog leash clips, but if the length can’t be adjusted there is no hope for me being so short!


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

Joined the field tote club!

this is my new work bag - a pebbled leather field tote 40


----------



## moissydan98

CreamColouredPonies said:


> Joined the field tote club!
> 
> this is my new work bag - a pebbled leather field tote 40
> 
> View attachment 4901304


stunning!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I joined the star quilted red Jess club! Love this bag!


One of the best quilted bags I've seen!    There's just something about the star, it's a very simple, classic yet intricate shape. Love the color & the charms, too.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

IntheOcean said:


> One of the best quilted bags I've seen!    There's just something about the star, it's a very simple, classic yet intricate shape. Love the color & the charms, too.


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big daddy


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> It sounds like a poor design decision to not make it easy to take on and off. It makes it difficult to carry it by the short handle and then switch to long strap when you need to be hands free. Whereas I can imagine that most people who remove the short handle will just leave it off permanently.


Yes, once you take off the long trap, you will be committed to wearing for awhile unless you think it is easy to attach the long strap. I'll try to share some pictures of the long strap removed.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new loves


----------



## Sunshine mama

I have been eyeing these 2 forever and I just ordered these 2 at 30% off!
So excited! 
I hope they are perfect.  I've thought about ordering 2 each,  but decided to take a chance with just one each.


----------



## VSOP

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been eyeing these 2 forever and I just ordered these 2 at 30% off!
> So excited!
> I hope they are perfect.  I've thought about ordering 2 each,  but decided to take a chance with just one each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903876
> View attachment 4903879



If coming from Coach retail they should be perfect. 

I am learning if ordering from outlet to order two because of the condition it is a crapshoot. Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSOP said:


> If coming from Coach retail they should be perfect.
> 
> I am learning if ordering from outlet to order two because of the condition it is a crapshoot. Lol


I have ordered 2 each from other stores when things are on sale.  It's amazing how
the quality can be so different from one to another.


----------



## VSOP

Sunshine mama said:


> I have ordered 2 each from other stores when things are on sale.  It's amazing how
> the quality can be so different from one to another.



Yes! I’m holding on to one bag because of the condition it was shipped in. Still debating on whether to keep it or not.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been eyeing these 2 forever and I just ordered these 2 at 30% off!
> So excited!
> I hope they are perfect.  I've thought about ordering 2 each,  but decided to take a chance with just one each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903876
> View attachment 4903879



Congratulations on adding these two beauties to your collection!     And at 30% off!   I hope they are perfect fro you when they arrive.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding these two beauties to your collection!     And at 30% off!   I hope they are perfect fro you when they arrive.


Thank you JenJBS! Me too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The 70% off at outlets really was good. My last two


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been eyeing these 2 forever and I just ordered these 2 at 30% off!
> So excited!
> I hope they are perfect.  I've thought about ordering 2 each,  but decided to take a chance with just one each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903876
> View attachment 4903879


Nice! Can’t wait to hear how you like them.


----------



## VSOP

I bought a cute passport holder for when we can travel for real again, lol. Since I have global entry card I needed something to keep everything together.


----------



## redwood66

Another little outlet haul arrived while I was gone on vacation.  So glad to get the plum tattoo dreamer.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Another little outlet haul arrived while I was gone on vacation.  So glad to get the plum tattoo dreamer.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904578


Great haul. Like the tattoo Dreamer. Enjoy.


----------



## baghabitz34

After 2 previous orders fell through - one through Saks & one through Coach - I was finally able to get the Field Tote. It’s perfect, love it!


----------



## holiday123

Added another novelty strap. Great neutrals will make this one pretty versatile.


----------



## holiday123

And coach didn't have this tabby on pce, but Dillards has 30% off in-store through this weekend. I'm up to 6 now, I think I'm done.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> And coach didn't have this tabby on pce, but Dillards has 30% off in-store through this weekend. I'm up to 6 now, I think I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904796


I would have bought this one myself had it been included. The fact that its not is sooo odd because the chalk & signature beaded are. 
I checked out the men's top handle black one & decided to pass. Too many compromises!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Added another novelty strap. Great neutrals will make this one pretty versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904794
> View attachment 4904795


Nice! What's the style # of this one?


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I would have bought this one myself had it been included. The fact that its not is sooo odd because the chalk & signature beaded are.
> I checked out the men's top handle black one & decided to pass. Too many compromises!


Hey so I was texting my SA and the chalk and sig were I swear showing eligible for PCE. She's on vacation, but she had a colleague hold one for me. When she sent me the link to pay, the black one showed as full price. I went back to the site and the chalk and sig were showing excluded all of a sudden. So odd! I felt really bad canceling on her, but I didn't want to ask if they would price match. Plus I had the one from Dillards in my hands so I didn't have to wait for shipping.
ETA, I was debating between this and the men's. Glad to hear I made the right decision.


----------



## Glttglam

Just received the Elise satchel in sunlight.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Nice! What's the style # of this one?


625


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> And coach didn't have this tabby on pce, but Dillards has 30% off in-store through this weekend. I'm up to 6 now, I think I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904796


This is the one I like too.  But I don’t know if I want another one.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Added another novelty strap. Great neutrals will make this one pretty versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904794
> View attachment 4904795


This is nice! 
I've not seen it online though.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> This is nice!
> I've not seen it online though.


Thank you. It came out when the woven pink one did, but then disappeared. I asked my SA to check on it for me and there were 2 in stock. Online or just shows as "coming soon."


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> This is the one I like too.  But I don’t know if I want another one.  Enjoy!


Thank you. I'm like you in that I prefer smaller bags. I think I'm good at 6. I have a nice variety..even though the yellow one is tempting me.


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. I'm like you in that I prefer smaller bags. I think I'm good at 6. I have a nice variety..even though the yellow one is tempting me.


I don’t know if it is just me, but I like my two tabby bags with the exception that they seem like a noisy bag to me.  I think it has to do with the structured leather and straps.  I just switched to one and it was kind of annoying me, so I switched back to a dinky.  Lol


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> And coach didn't have this tabby on pce, but Dillards has 30% off in-store through this weekend. I'm up to 6 now, I think I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904796


I tried this one on today.  It's very cute. I ended up ordering the "men's" Tabby crossbody that was on sale.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Does anyone own this bag? I'm on the fence about ordering it right now. It's darn cute, but I have many boxy bags, and I am TRYING to downsize. I have also asked in the What Coach bag are you carrying thread,  so sorry for the double post. 
I


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I tried this one on today.  It's very cute. I ended up ordering the "men's" Tabby crossbody that was on sale.


What do you think about the men's one? I was debating between the two, but not being able to see the men's in person first made me go with the 26. Is it a good size? The SA I was texting made it sound bulky.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Willow Tote in Vintage Pink / Pewter

This is my first tote with a divider on the inside and I really liked the signature pattern on it. The front part closes with a turn lock and the back part closes with a magnet.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> What do you think about the men's one? I was debating between the two, but not being able to see the men's in person first made me go with the 26. Is it a good size? The SA I was texting made it sound bulky.


My store didn't have it so I couldn't try it on. I'll share pics once it arrives.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sunshine mama said:


> Does anyone own this bag? I'm on the fence about ordering it right now. It's darn cute, but I have many boxy bags, and I am TRYING to downsize. I have also asked in the What Coach bag are you carrying thread,  so sorry for the double post.
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905225


I don't have it but almost ordered it (my store didn't get it).  I'm holding off for now because I'm not sure I'll get much use out of it due to the banana not so much the the bag shape.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Satcheldoll said:


> I don't have it but almost ordered it (my store didn't get it).  I'm holding off for now because I'm not sure I'll get much use out of it due to the banana not so much the the bag shape.


I feel the same way.  I love banana motifs, but I'm sort of hesitant. 
I need to know how nice the bag is first.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Added another novelty strap. Great neutrals will make this one pretty versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904794
> View attachment 4904795


I love this strap.  I haven't seen it before!


----------



## Lee22

Finally after a year of searching


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Finally after a year of searching
> View attachment 4905405


Congrats! I have the dinky version of this and it's so pretty!


----------



## tealocean

Lee22 said:


> Finally after a year of searching
> View attachment 4905405


I love that stud pattern! Congratulations on finding it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Finally after a year of searching
> View attachment 4905405


This is really cute!


----------



## Tiggerhawk

New corner zip wristlet and face masks from outlet using my insider birthday month discount


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Congrats! I have the dinky version of this and it's so pretty!





tealocean said:


> I love that stud pattern! Congratulations on finding it!





Sunshine mama said:


> This is really cute!


Thanks!! Now I have to be patient and wait to wear next season


----------



## moissydan98

my beautiful new bracelet...i love coach’s glittery resin pieces they are works of art! looks so gorgeous next to the rexy, chambray, & rainbow signature


----------



## Teagaggle

Snowflake charm from FOS...needed some silver charms to go with all the taupe bags with silver hardware I seem to have collected.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Snowflake charm from FOS...needed some silver charms to go with all the taupe bags with silver hardware I seem to have collected.
> View attachment 4906887


Super cute!


----------



## AnieB

Kira Crossbody in Forest with Pewter hardware
This is going to be a great bag for me when I don’t want to carry a bigger purse.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Snowflake charm from FOS...needed some silver charms to go with all the taupe bags with silver hardware I seem to have collected.
> View attachment 4906887


I love this! It's so pretty! Do you see all the snowflakes well when they dangle?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I have 2 Masons and just love them. Found this one today at TJMaxx for $129.99.  Couldn't believe my eyes! Mine now!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

A very mini-reveal bag since I only have one to show, and it's the absolutely adorable City Blocks Circle Bag. Got it at the Coach website and I absolutely love it except for the fact that it doesn't have the 1941 hangtag. For the price, I think it definitely should. The color of this bag is more like the second picture. I also wanted to compare the size to my sister's $4,850 Louis Vuitton Petite Boîte Chapeau bag. The Coach one for $650 definitely fits more!


----------



## whateve

CoffeeGirlie said:


> A very mini-reveal bag since I only have one to show, and it's the absolutely adorable City Blocks Circle Bag. Got it at the Coach website and I absolutely love it except for the fact that it doesn't have the 1941 hangtag. For the price, I think it definitely should. The color of this bag is more like the second picture. I also wanted to compare the size to my sister's $4,850 Louis Vuitton Petite Boîte Chapeau bag. The Coach one for $650 definitely fits more!
> View attachment 4908237
> View attachment 4908245
> 
> View attachment 4908239


It's adorable, much cuter than the LV IMO.


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

whateve said:


> It's adorable, much cuter than the LV IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoffeeGirlie said:


> A very mini-reveal bag since I only have one to show, and it's the absolutely adorable City Blocks Circle Bag. Got it at the Coach website and I absolutely love it except for the fact that it doesn't have the 1941 hangtag. For the price, I think it definitely should. The color of this bag is more like the second picture. I also wanted to compare the size to my sister's $4,850 Louis Vuitton Petite Boîte Chapeau bag. The Coach one for $650 definitely fits more!
> View attachment 4908237
> View attachment 4908245
> 
> View attachment 4908239


So cute!!!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

CoffeeGirlie said:


> A very mini-reveal bag since I only have one to show, and it's the absolutely adorable City Blocks Circle Bag. Got it at the Coach website and I absolutely love it except for the fact that it doesn't have the 1941 hangtag. For the price, I think it definitely should. The color of this bag is more like the second picture. I also wanted to compare the size to my sister's $4,850 Louis Vuitton Petite Boîte Chapeau bag. The Coach one for $650 definitely fits more!
> View attachment 4908237
> View attachment 4908245
> 
> View attachment 4908239


Cute as!!...I would definately go for the Coach rather than the LV.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoffeeGirlie said:


> A very mini-reveal bag since I only have one to show, and it's the absolutely adorable City Blocks Circle Bag. Got it at the Coach website and I absolutely love it except for the fact that it doesn't have the 1941 hangtag. For the price, I think it definitely should. The color of this bag is more like the second picture. I also wanted to compare the size to my sister's $4,850 Louis Vuitton Petite Boîte Chapeau bag. The Coach one for $650 definitely fits more!
> View attachment 4908237
> View attachment 4908245
> 
> View attachment 4908239


Thank you so much for sharing! It's gorgeous. How do you like it so far?
Mine  is scheduled to arrive today.
Hope it's perfect like yours!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new mango gal - I truly love a great deal


----------



## Glttglam

Just received the Lora Carryall 30 in confetti pink but not sure when I will use it just yet.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sunshine mama said:


> I feel the same way.  I love banana motifs, but I'm sort of hesitant.
> I need to know how nice the bag is first.


I decided to do an exchange and order the Basquiat square banana bag. I will show pics when it arrives.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoffeeGirlie said:


> A very mini-reveal bag since I only have one to show, and it's the absolutely adorable City Blocks Circle Bag. Got it at the Coach website and I absolutely love it except for the fact that it doesn't have the 1941 hangtag. For the price, I think it definitely should. The color of this bag is more like the second picture. I also wanted to compare the size to my sister's $4,850 Louis Vuitton Petite Boîte Chapeau bag. The Coach one for $650 definitely fits more!
> View attachment 4908237
> View attachment 4908245
> 
> View attachment 4908239


Your bag's clasp seems to be straight. Mine's slightly wonky.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I received my mini barrel and circle bag yesterday,  but they will both go back.
The barrel bag is not made symmetrically, and the circle bag's turn lock is slightly off, enough to bother me.
Sale or no sale, I do not like the workmanship, 
plus the back of the bag came with scratches!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I received my mini barrel and circle bag yesterday,  but they will both go back.
> The barrel bag is not made symmetrically, and the circle bag's turn lock is slightly off, enough to bother me.
> Sale or no sale, I do not like the workmanship,
> plus the back of the bag came with scratches!
> View attachment 4909439
> View attachment 4909440


Aw what a bummer.  They are cute! Did you like them otherwise?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I received my mini barrel and circle bag yesterday,  but they will both go back.
> The barrel bag is not made symmetrically, and the circle bag's turn lock is slightly off, enough to bother me.
> Sale or no sale, I do not like the workmanship,
> plus the back of the bag came with scratches!
> View attachment 4909439
> View attachment 4909440



I'm so sorry about that.   How disappointing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Aw what a bummer.  They are cute! Did you like them otherwise?


Thank you.  They are very very cute!
I know the red will definitely go back, but the more I look at the circle bag, the more I am willing to forgive its faults!
I was looking at the online picture, and it seemed a little crooked too.
So even if I bought another one, I probably would have a high chance of getting another crooked one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I'm so sorry about that.   How disappointing.


Indeed!
Thank you for your hug! I needed that!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Indeed!
> Thank you for your hug! I needed that!



In that case, here are a couple more.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  They are very very cute!
> I know the red will definitely go back, but the more I look at the circle bag, the more I am willing to forgive its faults!
> I was looking at the online picture, and it seemed a little crooked too.
> So even if I bought another one, I probably would have a high chance of getting another crooked one.


One of my vintage Bonnie Cashin Coach bags has a really crooked pocket. At first it really bothered me, then I realized that it makes it unique and it is proof it was handmade.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I would have bought this one myself had it been included. The fact that its not is sooo odd because the chalk & signature beaded are.
> I checked out the men's top handle black one & decided to pass. Too many compromises!


Now it's showing as 30% eligible again. Strange!


----------



## Tiggerhawk

My purple pretty  arrived. Has its own business 1941 dust bag!


















ETA: I love the contrast navy lining!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Tiggerhawk said:


> My purple pretty  arrived. Has its own business 1941 dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 4910488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910493
> 
> ETA: I love the contrast navy lining!


Nice!


----------



## VSOP

Tiggerhawk said:


> My purple pretty  arrived. Has its own business 1941 dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 4910488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910493
> 
> ETA: I love the contrast navy lining!



Was yours sent from Jax or a store?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Tiggerhawk said:


> My purple pretty  arrived. Has its own business 1941 dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 4910488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910493
> 
> ETA: I love the contrast navy lining!


Very nice! What is the color name?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Now it's showing as 30% eligible again. Strange!


It was just added today. Now I feel the need to stalk other items that may have been added! I have my store holding one for me...


----------



## MsMarni

I got my first Cassie today and I’m completely obsessed. Such a beautiful bag


----------



## Teagaggle

MsMarni said:


> I got my first Cassie today and I’m completely obsessed. Such a beautiful bag


Beautiful! Be careful, Cassies are addictive!


----------



## tealocean

MsMarni said:


> I got my first Cassie today and I’m completely obsessed. Such a beautiful bag


Beautiful Cassie! Your room looks beautiful too with the tree lit up.


----------



## MooMooVT

Tiggerhawk said:


> My purple pretty  arrived. Has its own business 1941 dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 4910488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910493
> 
> ETA: I love the contrast navy lining!


I have this in red - love the purple though! What do you plan on using it for? I love pouches and have quite a few so currently using it for my mini Altoids tin but hoping to put it to better use. Enjoy!


----------



## Nancy in VA

I am so happy a little birdie got me this bag for 70% off. I have been wanting it forever


----------



## Nancy in VA

Tiggerhawk said:


> My purple pretty  arrived. Has its own business 1941 dust bag!
> 
> View attachment 4910488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910493
> 
> ETA: I love the contrast navy lining!


Oh so cute!   I want one!  Do you know item number?


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Nancy in VA said:


> Oh so cute!   I want one!  Do you know item number?



865


----------



## Tiggerhawk

MooMooVT said:


> I have this in red - love the purple though! What do you plan on using it for? I love pouches and have quite a few so currently using it for my mini Altoids tin but hoping to put it to better use. Enjoy!


I’m not sure yet


----------



## Tiggerhawk

VSOP said:


> Was yours sent from Jax or a store?


It came from a store. I used the text function from the webpage and received a message from my favorite flagship store that they had one. Then Corey from the craftsmanship bar called me to arrange an email invoice.

eta: I had it shipped. I live 4 hours from the store and covid is rampaging


----------



## Tiggerhawk

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! What is the color name?



literally PURPLE


----------



## VSOP

Tiggerhawk said:


> It came from a store. I used the text function from the webpage and received a message from my favorite flagship store that they had one. Then Corey from the craftsmanship bar called me to arrange an email invoice.
> 
> eta: I had it shipped. I live 4 hours from the store and covid is rampaging




Ahhh, I ordered this too and I didn’t get the cute dust bag.


----------



## TXLVlove

CoffeeGirlie said:


> A very mini-reveal bag since I only have one to show, and it's the absolutely adorable City Blocks Circle Bag. Got it at the Coach website and I absolutely love it except for the fact that it doesn't have the 1941 hangtag. For the price, I think it definitely should. The color of this bag is more like the second picture. I also wanted to compare the size to my sister's $4,850 Louis Vuitton Petite Boîte Chapeau bag. The Coach one for $650 definitely fits more!
> View attachment 4908237
> View attachment 4908245
> 
> View attachment 4908239


This bag is so cute.  I can’t stop looking at it.


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Sunshine mama said:


> I received my mini barrel and circle bag yesterday,  but they will both go back.
> The barrel bag is not made symmetrically, and the circle bag's turn lock is slightly off, enough to bother me.
> Sale or no sale, I do not like the workmanship,
> plus the back of the bag came with scratches!
> View attachment 4909439
> View attachment 4909440


Bag twins! I love your little barrel bag as well - too cute! I signed up to be notified of the larger black one and got a notification today . . . but it was sold out again by the time I got to the site. 

I hate that bags have imperfections especially when we pay hundreds for them. But my Circle bag doesn't seem to close all the way even with it closed. I compared it with my sister's LV bag and see that when hers is not overstuffed, it closes just fine.

Overall, I agree that the worksmanship could've been better on the Circle bag once I started checking it out again. I haven't carried it yet so I'll see how it goes!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

TXLVlove said:


> This bag is so cute.  I can’t stop looking at it.


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nancy in VA said:


> I am so happy a little birdie got me this bag for 70% off. I have been wanting it forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910829


Niceeeeeeeeeee c


----------



## MsMarni

Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful! Be careful, Cassies are addictive!


I can tell! I have a pochette Métis from LV- they are obviously similar bags but I honestly prefer the coach. Because it has a slip pocket instead of a zippered one on the back. I prefer the turn lock to the s-lock. And you can’t beat the price. If they come out with a blush nude color I will be in heaven.


----------



## Teagaggle

MsMarni said:


> I can tell! I have a pochette Métis from LV- they are obviously similar bags but I honestly prefer the coach. Because it has a slip pocket instead of a zippered one on the back. I prefer the turn lock to the s-lock. And you can’t beat the price. If they come out with a blush nude color I will be in heaven.


Not sure where you are but check the resale market. There was a nude colored one (more true nude than blush) but I think it was an overseas one. Taupe with silver hardware is my current fav...have trouble moving out of it. Enjoy it! Its a great bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Bag twins! I love your little barrel bag as well - too cute! I signed up to be notified of the larger black one and got a notification today . . . but it was sold out again by the time I got to the site.
> 
> I hate that bags have imperfections especially when we pay hundreds for them. But my Circle bag doesn't seem to close all the way even with it closed. I compared it with my sister's LV bag and see that when hers is not overstuffed, it closes just fine.
> 
> Overall, I agree that the worksmanship could've been better on the Circle bag once I started checking it out again. I haven't carried it yet so I'll see how it goes!


Oh really? Mine closes!
One thing that kinda bothered me though. ..the measurements of the circle bag on the web description made it seem like my phone could fit in the bag comfortably. It does fit, but it has to stand from one side of the bag to the other side, sort of diagonally. So that was disappointing.  
I sometimes buy a bag even though I know my phone won't  fit, and that's ok since that was the plan. But in this case, I bought this bag for being able to fit the phone inside,  so it was a slight annoyance.
There were also too many scratches on the back of the bag, so I just ended up ordering another one. I originally thought about just returning the bag, but I really love it! I  should have ordered 2 like I usually do when bags are on sale. Now I have to wait again. I hate the waiting part.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Not sure where you are but check the resale market. There was a nude colored one (more true nude than blush) but I think it was an overseas one. Taupe with silver hardware is my current fav...have trouble moving out of it. Enjoy it! Its a great bag!
> View attachment 4911723


Sweet!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nancy in VA said:


> I am so happy a little birdie got me this bag for 70% off. I have been wanting it forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910829


Wowowowowo!!! Such a darling pair!!! Did you  get it from the regular store? Is this a hard to find item?


----------



## TXLVlove

Anyone get the new Beat bag?


----------



## holiday123

TXLVlove said:


> Anyone get the new Beat bag?


No, but Dillards in store has 30% off them right now so I'm tempted. I do like it, but Dillards only has ones with brass hardware. I think I'm going to check out the clutch in wine to see if the size is workable as well as the chain. Reviews on the clutch say it isn't removable and gets in the way.


----------



## TXLVlove

holiday123 said:


> No, but Dillards in store has 30% off them right now so I'm tempted. I do like it, but Dillards only has ones with brass hardware. I think I'm going to check out the clutch in wine to see if the size is workable as well as the chain. Reviews on the clutch say it isn't removable and gets in the way.


Oh, thx for the info.   I have a Dillard’s down the street so maybe I’ll pop by today.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> No, but Dillards in store has 30% off them right now so I'm tempted. I do like it, but Dillards only has ones with brass hardware. I think I'm going to check out the clutch in wine to see if the size is workable as well as the chain. Reviews on the clutch say it isn't removable and gets in the way.


Not to mention the back is white which concerns me with color transfer. The clutch is very small...perhaps even for you


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Not to mention the back is white which concerns me with color transfer. The clutch is very small...perhaps even for you


I'm just wanting to fit my phone and a couple cards. I was obsessed with the 1941 clutches but they no longer fit my phone. They're my favorite for different events... sunset at the beach, drinks in hotel lobby, quick trip to casino etc. and I need a replacement. I have the men's pouch (can't remember name) which works, but the strap isn't my favorite. 

Will this fit a big phone? The measurements seems to make me think it'll work.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I'm just wanting to fit my phone and a couple cards. I was obsessed with the 1941 clutches but they no longer fit my phone. They're my favorite for different events... sunset at the beach, drinks in hotel lobby, quick trip to casino etc. and I need a replacement. I have the men's pouch (can't remember name) which works, but the strap isn't my favorite.
> 
> Will this fit a big phone? The measurements seems to make me think it'll work.


I'm sorry, I can't say. While I did see it in person,  it was just my SA playing with it. I just know it was smaller than I expected. What do you do with your keys? These dang enormous keys take up valuable real estate!


----------



## MmeHulot

AnieB said:


> Kira Crossbody in Forest with Pewter hardware
> This is going to be a great bag for me when I don’t want to carry a bigger purse.
> View attachment 4908010


Would you say the color is true to life in your pic? For some reason the color is coming off much more attractive than it does on the website.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I'm sorry, I can't say. While I did see it in person,  it was just my SA playing with it. I just know it was smaller than I expected. What do you do with your keys? These dang enormous keys take up valuable real estate!


I just have a small fob that I just have to have on me and I can unlock the car, no keys, so it can fit anywhere.  My house is keyless, but I do have a physical key hidden outside in case technology fails lol.
Usually when I am using a clutch it's on vacation so I don't need keys at all.


----------



## Teagaggle

Couple SLGs. Card cases. I love the horse & carriage print on the black. The multi colored large card case is my 2nd...these hold a ton, particularly now that I rarely carry more than a few dollars in cash.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Teagaggle said:


> Couple SLGs. Card cases. I love the horse & carriage print on the black. The multi colored large card case is my 2nd...these hold a ton, particularly now that I rarely carry more than a few dollars in cash.
> View attachment 4912918
> View attachment 4912919


I love that horse and carriage motif and wish it was on more.


----------



## AnieB

MmeHulot said:


> Would you say the color is true to life in your pic? For some reason the color is coming off much more attractive than it does on the website.


I feel it is.  It's definitely a dark green.  I've been carrying it since it arrived!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I'm just wanting to fit my phone and a couple cards. I was obsessed with the 1941 clutches but they no longer fit my phone. They're my favorite for different events... sunset at the beach, drinks in hotel lobby, quick trip to casino etc. and I need a replacement. I have the men's pouch (can't remember name) which works, but the strap isn't my favorite.
> 
> Will this fit a big phone? The measurements seems to make me think it'll work.


If you have a large phone I don't think it would be ideal for you. I was able to fit my zip card case, phone (Galaxy S8), small package of Kleenex, B&B works hand sanitizer, car keys, lip balm and I think a mini hand cream. I found it easier to get things into than the Beat 18. The chain isn't removable but it didn't bother me. I have it on my wish list.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> If you have a large phone I don't think it would be ideal for you. I was able to fit my zip card case, phone (Galaxy S8), small package of Kleenex, B&B works hand sanitizer, car keys, lip balm and I think a mini hand cream. I found it easier to get things into than the Beat 18. The chain isn't removable but it didn't bother me. I have it on my wish list.


I do have a large phone. Thank you for the confirmation


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My outlet Coach Star Quilted Jes is my favorite! I have been timid about using it, because the leather feels so soft, but it actually seems pretty durable:


----------



## MaryThorpe

I went to my outlet they were having 60% off retail, I think it was still expensive but it was the only one, and at least I didn't have to pay shipping or import duties, I also got some charms


----------



## redwood66

I bought a couple things from the Macys black friday early sale.  I love this nylon floral bag especially for $87!  It's a throwback to those armpit bags in the 2000s but the strap is longer and sits like a nice hobo should.  I ordered all three colors of the Britt wristlet but will probably only keep the blue/lilac one.


----------



## redwood66

MaryThorpe said:


> I went to my outlet they were having 60% off retail, I think it was still expensive but it was the only one, and at least I didn't have to pay shipping or import duties, I also got some charms


Ack so jelly you found this!  Love it!


----------



## Tiggerhawk

redwood66 said:


> I bought a couple things from the Macys black friday early sale.  I love this nylon floral bag especially for $87!  It's a throwback to those armpit bags in the 2000s but the strap is longer and sits like a nice hobo should.  I ordered all three colors of the Britt wristlet but will probably only keep the blue/lilac one.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914384


Can you show the others as well?


----------



## redwood66

Tiggerhawk said:


> Can you show the others as well?



Sure


----------



## MaryThorpe

redwood66 said:


> Ack so jelly you found this!  Love it!


It was the only one, I want to see if it was going down to 70% but couldn't risk it so I took it for 60%


----------



## Tiggerhawk

redwood66 said:


> Sure
> View attachment 4914390


I wish I could want one at the price they have. I love the combos and the size, but when I handled one in October, I felt I’d never use it.


----------



## whateve

Tiggerhawk said:


> I wish I could want one at the price they have. I love the combos and the size, but when I handled one in October, I felt I’d never use it.


I love them because they look similar to the vintage ones I have but I don't use things like this.


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> I love them because they look similar to the vintage ones I have but I don't use things like this.





Tiggerhawk said:


> I wish I could want one at the price they have. I love the combos and the size, but when I handled one in October, I felt I’d never use it.



I don't normally either but I like the colors and was thinking I would put rings on the ends to attach a strap.  It bugs me Coach doesn't do this.


----------



## redwood66

This week will be a big one.  Two more outlet orders arrived and I love them!  Can't believe I got an Army green rogue wrapped up like new!  No dustbag but I don't even care.  I had never seen a Page in person and this bag is lovely with a nice tea rose strap.


----------



## paula3boys

redwood66 said:


> I bought a couple things from the Macys black friday early sale.  I love this nylon floral bag especially for $87!  It's a throwback to those armpit bags in the 2000s but the strap is longer and sits like a nice hobo should.  I ordered all three colors of the Britt wristlet but will probably only keep the blue/lilac one.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914384





redwood66 said:


> Sure
> View attachment 4914390


Thanks for sharing the pictures as I have wondered what they looked like IRL


----------



## Lee22

Kept missing the Charlie bucket in Fern. Picked up from Macys Black Friday sale.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new love


----------



## redwood66

Two more!  I love them both.  Ice purple is a pretty color, better than pink for me.  Suede one could have been in a bit better shape but since I probably can't get it again I'm leaning toward keeping it.


----------



## germanshepard

Hutton shoulder bag in teal


----------



## Sunshine mama

My 2nd circle bag is basically perfect!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My 2nd circle bag is basically perfect!!!
> View attachment 4916422



That's great news!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> That's great news!


Thank you!!!


----------



## AnieB

germanshepard said:


> Hutton shoulder bag in teal


I'm loving this color and style!


----------



## germanshepard

AnieB said:


> I'm loving this color and style!


Thank you, AnieB


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> My 2nd circle bag is basically perfect!!!
> View attachment 4916422


Really love this style. Enjoy!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Really love this style. Enjoy!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

I have to admit. I have no where to go but these make me smile and feel festive even just walking around the house. Really helping to lift my spirits. I have been a bit down seeing so many in the food bank lines...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lee22 said:


> I have to admit. I have no where to go but these make me smile and feel festive even just walking around the house. Really helping to lift my spirits. I have been a bit down seeing so many in the food bank lines...
> View attachment 4917138
> View attachment 4917139


Omg i love these!


----------



## Teagaggle

tealocean said:


> I love this! It's so pretty! Do you see all the snowflakes well when they dangle?


Sorry! Just seeing this...its like any other multi charm that Coach does...there is some overlap but you can tell they are snowflakes.


----------



## Lee22

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg i love these!


Thanks! went with my sons color preference


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Lee22 said:


> I have to admit. I have no where to go but these make me smile and feel festive even just walking around the house. Really helping to lift my spirits. I have been a bit down seeing so many in the food bank lines...
> View attachment 4917138
> View attachment 4917139


Too cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Lee22 said:


> I have to admit. I have no where to go but these make me smile and feel festive even just walking around the house. Really helping to lift my spirits. I have been a bit down seeing so many in the food bank lines...
> View attachment 4917138
> View attachment 4917139



These are absolutely fabulous (and I am not usually into shoes ). Glad that they help lift your spirits a bit — I strongly value anything that lifts the spirits during these trying times. Enjoy wearing or just admiring them .


----------



## hachi29

Newly arrived rogue 25 (3rd Gen)
Big sister for my rogue 17 have arrived


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dang. I love 70% off..so you rack up


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lee22 said:


> I have to admit. I have no where to go but these make me smile and feel festive even just walking around the house. Really helping to lift my spirits. I have been a bit down seeing so many in the food bank lines...
> View attachment 4917138
> View attachment 4917139


These are awesome!!!


----------



## Lee22

Iamminda said:


> These are absolutely fabulous (and I am not usually into shoes ). Glad that they help lift your spirits a bit — I strongly value anything that lifts the spirits during these trying times. Enjoy wearing or just admiring them .


Thanks! I just smith looking at them


----------



## Lee22

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Too cute!


Thanks


----------



## Lee22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> These are awesome!!!


Thanks


----------



## Satcheldoll

My SA sent pics of the Basquiat square banana bag. Going to check it out at the store later.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dang. I love 70% off..so you rack up


Nice haul!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Nice haul!


Thanks. Me and 70% are friends. You know I wait it out


----------



## Teagaggle

Willow tote in Vintage Pink with matching Beat Bag charm. Macy's has the totes on Sale as part of their friends & family sale. The tote is lightweight & organized & the straps fit easily on the shoulder. The charm may actually be useful for coins or earbuds.


----------



## Valkrie

Teagaggle said:


> Willow tote in Vintage Pink with matching Beat Bag charm. Macy's has the totes on Sale as part of their friends & family sale. The tote is lightweight & organized & the straps fit easily on the shoulder. The charm may actually be useful for coins or earbuds.
> View attachment 4919335
> View attachment 4919336
> View attachment 4919338


Beautiful bag.  Thank you for sharing.  I ordered Forest from Coach days ago and haven't heard anything of it being shipped.  I also like the Saddle color.  The charm is adorable and even better useful! Enjoy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Watermelon in the snow!


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

My coach outlet order from a couple of weeks ago. 2x jade bags, 3x jade wallets and 1x muffler

the jade bags and wallets seem really nice for the price (£129 and £39) so I’m quite happy. The leather isn’t as nice as my retail bags (it’s not bad though!)  but at that price you can’t really complain. I am waiting for 2 tabby’s that I scored in the 50% cyber Monday deal so I’m really intrigued to see what the differences between the jade and the tabby


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Watermelon in the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919385



What a fun contrast! Beautiful pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> What a fun contrast! Beautiful pic!


Thank you!
Somehow,  I feel like I won something!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Teagaggle said:


> Willow tote in Vintage Pink with matching Beat Bag charm. Macy's has the totes on Sale as part of their friends & family sale. The tote is lightweight & organized & the straps fit easily on the shoulder. The charm may actually be useful for coins or earbuds.
> View attachment 4919335
> View attachment 4919336
> View attachment 4919338


I looooooooooooove this bag and charm combination! Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

redwood66 said:


> Two more!  I love them both.  Ice purple is a pretty color, better than pink for me.  Suede one could have been in a bit better shape but since I probably can't get it again I'm leaning toward keeping it.
> 
> View attachment 4915859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915858


I love the ice purple!!!!! Gorgeous bag with beautiful detail!!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Teagaggle said:


> Not sure where you are but check the resale market. There was a nude colored one (more true nude than blush) but I think it was an overseas one. Taupe with silver hardware is my current fav...have trouble moving out of it. Enjoy it! Its a great bag!
> View attachment 4911723


I love your Cassie!!!! The customization details are beautiful!!!! This color looks so good in silver hardware


----------



## redwood66

AshMarieDarling said:


> I love the ice purple!!!!! Gorgeous bag with beautiful detail!!!!


Thank you!  It is a unique fun color that's not pink.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Somehow,  I feel like I won something!



I think you could win photography contests with some of your pics. Same for @Shelby33


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> Willow tote in Vintage Pink with matching Beat Bag charm. Macy's has the totes on Sale as part of their friends & family sale. The tote is lightweight & organized & the straps fit easily on the shoulder. The charm may actually be useful for coins or earbuds.
> View attachment 4919335
> View attachment 4919336
> View attachment 4919338


Love the tote! I was eyeing this exact color...so tempted!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Watermelon in the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919385


So cute! What do you use yours for?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I think you could win photography contests with some of your pics. Same for @Shelby33


Oh I've been off my game for a while now Jen


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute! What do you use yours for?


Thank you!
I hope to get at least one more fruit coin purse(missed out on the Coach Orange) and then I will be carrying them together inside my clear Rainy Day cherry  bag by Anya Hindmarch. Right now I have this watermelon and a strawberry. I may just use these two along with a banana charm.  That way I'll have cherries,  a banana,  a watermelon,  and a strawberry.
A fruit salad bag!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me 2006 Coach Legacy Courtney in a fab lemon colour.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2006 Coach Legacy Courtney in a fab lemon colour.
> View attachment 4919585


This is absolutely gorgeous in lemon — I haven’t seen the Courtenay in lemon before (just the duffle).  I have this bag in a different color.  I don’t think this newer Legacy line was from 2006 though, more like around 2012.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2006 Coach Legacy Courtney in a fab lemon colour.
> View attachment 4919585





Iamminda said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous in lemon — I haven’t seen the Courtenay in lemon before (just the duffle).  I have this bag in a different color.  I don’t think this newer Legacy line was from 2006 though, more like around 2012.


Yes, that's right, 2012.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Yes, that's right, 2012.


I figured you would know for sure


----------



## aDistraction360

I was able to score this beautiful pollen Cassie thanks to this forum at half off! She also came in a pretty box with a nice ribbon!  I’m used to coach outlet’s packagings I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> My 2nd circle bag is basically perfect!!!
> View attachment 4916422


I have contemplated getting this bag even went as far to add it to my cart. Then decided to buy a Tory Burch bag. How do you like the Circle bag thus far?


----------



## Narnanz

So is it just a ordinary Courtney from 2006?...either way I love the colour...I needed a bright bag to cheer me up.


whateve said:


> Yes, that's right, 2012.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

aDistraction360 said:


> I was able to score this beautiful pollen Cassie thanks to this forum at half off! She also came in a pretty box with a nice ribbon!  I’m used to coach outlet’s packagings I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919652
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919653


Twins...i love my outlet wrap too...love this color and the 70% off. I was shook


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> So is it just a ordinary Courtney from 2006?...either way I love the colour...I needed a bright bag to cheer me up.



It’s a Legacy Courtenay from 2012.  That’s when the newer Legacy line came out (Duffle, Courtenay, Molly, Penny, Haley, etc)


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> It’s a Legacy Courtenay from 2012.  That’s when the newer Legacy line came out (Duffle, Courtenay, Molly, Penny, Haley, etc)


Oh...now I know where I'm going wrong...I'm getting mixed up with my Soho flap I got at the thrift..its 2006...thanks guys


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> So is it just a ordinary Courtney from 2006?...either way I love the colour...I needed a bright bag to cheer me up.


2012, not 2006. Legacy Courtenay. There was a Legacy collection in 2006, that had heavy brass hardware and striped linings. There was another legacy collection in 2012 that featured bright colored leathers. This is part of the 2012 collection.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> 2012, not 2006. Legacy Courtenay. There was a Legacy collection in 2006, that had heavy brass hardware and striped linings. There was another legacy collection in 2012 that featured bright colored leathers. This is part of the 2012 collection.


Thank you...was getting my creed dates mixed up with my soho flap bag I thrifted last week..its 2006 and I had that on the brain when I posted.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2006 Coach Legacy Courtney in a fab lemon colour.
> View attachment 4919585


Cheerful color! Makes me smile!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2006 Coach Legacy Courtney in a fab lemon colour.
> View attachment 4919585


I looooooove this pic!!!! The yellow bag out for a stroll on a vintage bicycle is everything!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2006 Coach Legacy Courtney in a fab lemon colour.
> View attachment 4919585


Love this lemon color. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> I have contemplated getting this bag even went as far to add it to my cart. Then decided to buy a Tory Burch bag. How do you like the Circle bag thus far?


I love it soooo much.  I was gonna use it as a "without worry" bag, but now I baby it.
Maybe after a few mishaps and scratches,  I will use it without worry.
I really like the way it opens with one turn lock so that I can get in and out of the bag without a big fuss. When it's open,  the sides protect anything from falling out.
But it is a small bag, so I only carry the essential  of the essentials.(2 keys, card organizer, hand sanitizer, a little pouch for my makeup, and my phone, but I usually have my phone in my hand or in my coat pocket)


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Little outlet haul...only went for the star crossbody...
> View attachment 4900226


Great haul! I purchased the same sneakers in black and love them. They are so comfortable. I wear them when every I'm going out and walking for awhile. Now, I want the white color for spring and summer.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Willow tote in Vintage Pink with matching Beat Bag charm. Macy's has the totes on Sale as part of their friends & family sale. The tote is lightweight & organized & the straps fit easily on the shoulder. The charm may actually be useful for coins or earbuds.
> View attachment 4919335
> View attachment 4919336
> View attachment 4919338


That little Beat bag charm is so cute.


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it soooo much.  I was gonna use it as a "without worry" bag, but now I baby it.
> Maybe after a few mishaps and scratches,  I will use it without worry.
> I really like the way it opens with one turn lock so that I can get in and out of the bag without a big fuss. When it's open,  the sides protect anything from falling out.
> But it is a small bag, so I only carry the essential  of the essentials.(2 keys, card organizer, hand sanitizer, a little pouch for my makeup, and my phone, but I usually have my phone in my hand or in my coat pocket)


Thanks for the response. May I ask what type and size phone do you have? I keep going back to the City Circle bag, however I have yet to see it in person and should I order the bag it has to accommodate my phone, keys, hand sanitizer and mask.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Watermelon in the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919385


Cutie!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Sorry! Just seeing this...its like any other multi charm that Coach does...there is some overlap but you can tell they are snowflakes.


 Thank you. I love the way they do the dangling charms.


----------



## tealocean

germanshepard said:


> Hutton shoulder bag in teal


  How did I miss that Coach is doing teal? This is gorgeous!


----------



## Jimi A

redwood66 said:


> Nordies sale turnlock pouch in Carmine, and my keychain ordered from the online outlet yesterday already arrived!  What?!
> 
> Now I have both purple and orangey red Carmine.
> 
> View attachment 4735658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735666


How are these holding up? Just got it in three different colors (because I am obsessive and they were all on sale) and I am trying to figure out if I'm gonna keep them all.


----------



## redwood66

Jimi A said:


> How are these holding up? Just got it in three different colors (because I am obsessive and they were all on sale) and I am trying to figure out if I'm gonna keep them all.


I am embarrassed to say that I have not used either of them yet.  I love the purple though.  I'm easy on my bags and they should hold up well for me.


----------



## youngprof

I know we are supposed to post pictures here, but no pictures yet. 
I bought two of the duffles, one in black and one in vermillion, from the Coach website during the Black Friday sales (they were a really good price), figuring that I would look at them both and decide to keep one.

Except I love both of them and want to keep both of them! The black is just such a perfect black bag, cool without trying too hard, but the vermillion is actually this almost perfect orange-y brick red color that is my favorite color in the world.


----------



## tealocean

youngprof said:


> I know we are supposed to post pictures here, but no pictures yet.
> I bought two of the duffles, one in black and one in vermillion, from the Coach website during the Black Friday sales (they were a really good price), figuring that I would look at them both and decide to keep one.
> 
> Except I love both of them and want to keep both of them! The black is just such a perfect black bag, cool without trying too hard, but the vermillion is actually this almost perfect orange-y brick red color that is my favorite color in the world.


So fun you love them and got your favorite color too!


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

My cyber Monday tabby’s have finally arrived 

I’m feeling pretty Merh about them so not sure if I will be keeping them. But it’s been quite stressful wondering if it was ever going to arrive as I didn’t get a tracking number/dispatch email s that might be it!


----------



## tealocean

CreamColouredPonies said:


> My cyber Monday tabby’s have finally arrived
> 
> I’m feeling pretty Merh about them so not sure if I will be keeping them. But it’s been quite stressful wondering if it was ever going to arrive as I didn’t get a tracking number/dispatch email s that might be it!


These are beautiful! I love the colors. I hope you find something else you love more if they aren't keepers.


----------



## whateve

CreamColouredPonies said:


> My cyber Monday tabby’s have finally arrived
> 
> I’m feeling pretty Merh about them so not sure if I will be keeping them. But it’s been quite stressful wondering if it was ever going to arrive as I didn’t get a tracking number/dispatch email s that might be it!


Why don't you love them? They look gorgeous!


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

tealocean said:


> These are beautiful! I love the colors. I hope you find something else you love more if they aren't keepers.


 
Ive wanted a tabby since they came out so I can’t help feeling as if I should be more excited about them than I am  . I’m going to see what they look like in the daylight on Saturday and make my decision then I think!


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

whateve said:


> Why don't you love them? They look gorgeous!



I’m not sure, I can’t really put my finger on it. It was quite stressful waiting for them to arrive as I wasn’t given a dispatch email or tracking number so I had no idea what was happening so I don’t know if that has dampened the experience.  I think I’ll look at them again in the daylight at the weekend and make up my mind then


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> Cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## Alexa5

CreamColouredPonies said:


> I’m not sure, I can’t really put my finger on it. It was quite stressful waiting for them to arrive as I wasn’t given a dispatch email or tracking number so I had no idea what was happening so I don’t know if that has dampened the experience.  I think I’ll look at them again in the daylight at the weekend and make up my mind then


If it helps any, there are several bags that I have gotten that when they arrived they didn't give me the feeling I expected.  The white tabby you have in your pic is one I thought I would love, but just didn't in person.  I honestly go by that first feeling as I know if I keep a bag I feel that way about it won't get used as much or it just won't generate the joy others do.  I put them right back in the box and return....  I always feel a relief it is one less bag, and more money coming back my way for a different bag.


----------



## LaVisioneer

CreamColouredPonies said:


> I’m not sure, I can’t really put my finger on it. It was quite stressful waiting for them to arrive as I wasn’t given a dispatch email or tracking number so I had no idea what was happening so I don’t know if that has dampened the experience.  I think I’ll look at them again in the daylight at the weekend and make up my mind then



The same happened to me with the Dreamer shoulder bag. I had been obsessing over it for months and got it on sale. And I loved how functional it was. Then it arrived and it was smaller and heavier than I thought and I had to return it. No regrets.

I wish I had followed that intuition with a few other bags I later bought, as I haven’t used them once and I haven’t had the patience to resell them.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## redwood66

After waiting a year to get this at a sale price the smaller Troupe carryall is now mine!  Love it and it will fit in with all my other Troupes.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> After waiting a year to get this at a sale price the smaller Troupe carryall is now mine!  Love it and it will fit in with all my other Troupes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926326
> 
> View attachment 4926327


I can't want to get this - hoping it arrives next week...I love 70%


----------



## redwood66

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I can't want to get this - hoping it arrives next week...I love 70%


Nice.  I didn't get 70% but am happy with 60.


----------



## mkimduong

CreamColouredPonies said:


> My cyber Monday tabby’s have finally arrived
> 
> I’m feeling pretty Merh about them so not sure if I will be keeping them. But it’s been quite stressful wondering if it was ever going to arrive as I didn’t get a tracking number/dispatch email s that might be it!


How do you like the Tabby? I have like 4 Cassie...lol. If you have both, which one do you like better?


----------



## mkimduong

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2006 Coach Legacy Courtney in a fab lemon colour.
> View attachment 4919585


I love the Legacy Line and have a few bags in that line. I love with the tassel detail.


----------



## mkimduong

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2006 Coach Legacy Courtney in a fab lemon colour.
> View attachment 4919585


Legacy Line is my favorite. I have a few bags and love the tassel detail.


----------



## Sitifat44

Any one have a SA contact that can share with me? I want to buy something! Thanks you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> Nice.  I didn't get 70% but am happy with 60.


Anything is better than retail price. Enjoy


----------



## paula3boys

Sitifat44 said:


> Any one have a SA contact that can share with me? I want to buy something! Thanks you


Samantha Squires (she is on Facebook) https://www.facebook.com/samantha.squires.92/


----------



## Sitifat44

paula3boys said:


> Samantha Squires (she is on Facebook) https://www.facebook.com/samantha.squires.92/


 I've sent her a message! Thank you


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

LaVisioneer said:


> The same happened to me with the Dreamer shoulder bag. I had been obsessing over it for months and got it on sale. And I loved how functional it was. Then it arrived and it was smaller and heavier than I thought and I had to return it. No regrets.
> 
> I wish I had followed that intuition with a few other bags I later bought, as I haven’t used them once and I haven’t had the patience to resell them.
> 
> Good luck deciding!



ok so I’m glad I’ve kept them to look at them in the daylight as they both look so different. The sequin one looks a lot nicer in the daylight as it’s got a really nice metallic sheen to it. So I think I will be keeping it.  I think it’s definitely more of a summer bag though!


----------



## CreamColouredPonies

LaVisioneer said:


> The same happened to me with the Dreamer shoulder bag. I had been obsessing over it for months and got it on sale. And I loved how functional it was. Then it arrived and it was smaller and heavier than I thought and I had to return it. No regrets.
> 
> I wish I had followed that intuition with a few other bags I later bought, as I haven’t used them once and I haven’t had the patience to resell them.
> 
> Good luck deciding!



oh that’s interesting! I had a look at them again in the daylight and I’m warming up to the sequin one as it looks miles different in the daylight. It got a really gorgeous metallic sheen so I’m glad I’ve waited a couple of days. The ombré is still beautiful though

interestingly my field tote I ordered in the sale has arrived and I REALLY don’t like it so that is going straight back no questions asked and I knew that from the minute I opened it. (It was a completely different feeling to when I opened the tabby’s). I love my pebbled leather field tote so was hoping I’d like the canvas one but it just feels really cheap


----------



## LVkitty

I went a little crazy this month lol. Jes Crossbody quilted star bag, Rogue 30, May bag, Quilted Parker with rivets and Prairie Satchel. Other two are Tory Burch soft Fleming and Gucci Bengal Tigers bag.


----------



## JenJBS

CreamColouredPonies said:


> ok so I’m glad I’ve kept them to look at them in the daylight as they both look so different. The sequin one looks a lot nicer in the daylight as it’s got a really nice metallic sheen to it. So I think I will be keeping it.  I think it’s definitely more of a summer bag though!



Yay!

At first I didn't like the idea of seasonal bags - seemed like a waste. Then I got a couple and realized that after not using the bag for months it feels like getting a (FREE!) new bag when it's time to use it again!


----------



## elvisfan4life

LVkitty said:


> I went a little crazy this month lol. Jes Crossbody quilted star bag, Rogue 30, May bag, Quilted Parker with rivets and Prairie Satchel. Other two are Tory Burch soft Fleming and Gucci Bengal Tigers bag.


The may looks a great bag can you show it next to the Parker for size?


----------



## Alexa5

My latest acquisitions, and hopefully the last for a long while...


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> My latest acquisitions, and hopefully the last for a long while...
> 
> View attachment 4928387


Ooh, I love that floral bucket bag! Is it still available, and where?


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> My latest acquisitions, and hopefully the last for a long while...
> 
> View attachment 4928387



So pretty!   I love that bucket bag too, and those tassels.  Is there a long strap for it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> My latest acquisitions, and hopefully the last for a long while...
> 
> View attachment 4928387


Omg that bucket bag is adoooorable!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Ooh, I love that floral bucket bag! Is it still available, and where?


I was wondering the same thing lol.  I’ve never seen it before that I recall.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I was wondering the same thing lol.  I’ve never seen it before that I recall.


I've searched and haven't found it yet.

ETA: this is the only place I found it. https://es.coach.com/en_ES/coach-lora-bucket-bag-with-wildflower-print/652.html


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> Ooh, I love that floral bucket bag! Is it still available, and where?


It was on Coach (US) but sold out.


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> Ooh, I love that floral bucket bag! Is it still available, and where?





Iamminda said:


> So pretty!   I love that bucket bag too, and those tassels.  Is there a long strap for it?





BeachBagGal said:


> Omg that bucket bag is adoooorable!





BeachBagGal said:


> I was wondering the same thing lol.  I’ve never seen it before that I recall.


Thanks!  It was on the Coach site for a couple weeks, and sold out.  I bought it the day before it was gone because I love the wildflower print, and had never seen it in black yet.  It was an overseas bag, I believe, and they added it to the US sale.  It will probably be one of those bags that shows back up and everyone else gets for super cheap later on, if it is like the other bags I buy!  Lol

There is a long strap too...


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Thanks!  It was on the Coach site for a couple weeks, and sold out.  I bought it the day before it was gone because I love the wildflower print, and had never seen it in black yet.  It was an overseas bag, I believe, and they added it to the US sale.  It will probably be one of those bags that shows back up and everyone else gets for super cheap later on, if it is like the other bags I buy!  Lol
> 
> There is a long strap too...


Did you pay full price?


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> Did you pay full price?


It was 40% off....it showed up on the sale page when it came on.


----------



## Sarah03

$105 Cassie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Thanks!  It was on the Coach site for a couple weeks, and sold out.  I bought it the day before it was gone because I love the wildflower print, and had never seen it in black yet.  It was an overseas bag, I believe, and they added it to the US sale.  It will probably be one of those bags that shows back up and everyone else gets for super cheap later on, if it is like the other bags I buy!  Lol
> 
> There is a long strap too...


Oh okay. Super cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> It was 40% off....it showed up on the sale page when it came on.


That’s a good deal too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> $105 Cassie!


Looove it!


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> It was 40% off....it showed up on the sale page when it came on.


I'm sorry I missed it. Congratulations!


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> $105 Cassie!


Beautiful! I can't wait for mine to arrive too


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new black Cassie! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My new black Cassie! ❤
> View attachment 4930560



Pretty — I want to be bag triplets with you and Sarah


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Pretty — I want to be bag triplets with you and Sarah


Thx! Yes!!


----------



## AnieB

Troupe Crossbody


----------



## Wendyann7

AnieB said:


> Troupe Crossbody
> View attachment 4930684


I'm waiting for mine to arrive!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AnieB said:


> Troupe Crossbody
> View attachment 4930684


Waiting for mine too. I heart 70% off


----------



## MaryThorpe

Hi 


Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4543646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my sale items! The belt is actually a men’s belt, it’s reversible with the black on the other side and my SA cut it to size in the store. I love it!


Hi , just wondering  if with the laces in front it becomes roomier? I have thicker legs and I have problems with zipping up the coach boots, however I have no issues with the paisley because the laces make it roomier, wondering if that works for this ones too


----------



## Nancy in VA

From the on-line outlet - love this rogue - fresh from Jax at $214!


----------



## Teagaggle

Nancy in VA said:


> From the on-line outlet - love this rogue - fresh from Jax at $214!


Love the interior! Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Nancy in VA said:


> From the on-line outlet - love this rogue - fresh from Jax at $214!


Dang! Looks like I missed out on all the great Rogues recently. Only thing that ever pops up for me is the brief.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nancy in VA said:


> From the on-line outlet - love this rogue - fresh from Jax at $214!


Yessssssss


----------



## VSOP

Nancy in VA said:


> From the on-line outlet - love this rogue - fresh from Jax at $214!



Hmmm now that I see your rogue I think I’ll move into it mine, lol

Good find, never saw it online.


----------



## mamicoach

Sarah03 said:


> $105 Cassie!


Omg I just got mine in the mail today! I was fully expecting it to be a returned bag with dings because of the crazy low price, especially since it arrived in an envelope. Luckily, it is brand new and even came with a dust bag!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Pretty — I want to be bag triplets with you and Sarah


Do it!!! The link keeps popping up here and there. And the Cassie really is a great bag!


----------



## Sarah03

mamicoach said:


> Omg I just got mine in the mail today! I was fully expecting it to be a returned bag with dings because of the crazy low price, especially since it arrived in an envelope. Luckily, it is brand new and even came with a dust bag!


Yay! I love that we scored a great deal.


----------



## holiday123

Picked these up when they were doing the extra 15% off sale. It came from my Vegas SA so I had a playing card embossed on the hangtag.


----------



## IntheOcean

Nancy in VA said:


> From the on-line outlet - love this rogue - fresh from Jax at $214!


What a stunning Rogue!  And you got a pretty good deal on it, from what I understand about prices for those bags. Love the flowers, they add so much character to the bag, IMO.


holiday123 said:


> Picked these up when they were doing the extra 15% off sale. It came from my Vegas SA so I had a playing card embossed on the hangtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933639


Beautiful pieces!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mamicoach said:


> Omg I just got mine in the mail today! I was fully expecting it to be a returned bag with dings because of the crazy low price, especially since it arrived in an envelope. Luckily, it is brand new and even came with a dust bag!


Yay! I totally agree!


----------



## VSOP

Found the spooky eyes charm at the outlet today.


----------



## redwood66

Nancy in VA said:


> From the on-line outlet - love this rogue - fresh from Jax at $214!


Mine was delivered today!  Perfect condition.  So happy I was able to get this bag.


----------



## redwood66

A new to me little taco coin purse.  

A holy grail Elvis charm for my LE Elvis bag was found for me in Canada.


----------



## BeachBagGal

redwood66 said:


> A new to me little taco coin purse.
> 
> A holy grail Elvis charm for my LE Elvis bag was found for me in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 4933881
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933882


Coin purse is adorable!


----------



## Nibb

Wrapping these beauties for my MIL, I hope she likes them. She loves the skinny mini we gave her for Mother’s Day.


----------



## SEWDimples

My haul of Coach bags over the last 2 months. I'm excited and have been busy. I really like the Oak color of the Cass Hobo. So beautiful. Thanks for allowing me to share.

Ivy Multi Shuffle In Colorblock
Black Troupe Carryall
Black Tabitha Simmons Floral Crossbody
Black Rider 24 with snakeskin
Dark Teak and Elm Emery Crossbody
Oak Cass Hobo


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

This is the Maya from the outlet.  The leather is surprisingly soft & thick. I love the dark ivy color and think it's a keeper. It kind of reminds me of my Edie's.


----------



## MaryThorpe

My beautiful 1941 Coach x Chelsea Tote with my Rocket Charlie Pouch


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My haul of Coach bags over the last 2 months. I'm excited and have been busy. I really like the Oak color of the Cass Hobo. So beautiful. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Ivy Multi Shuffle In Colorblock
> Black Troupe Carryall
> Black Tabitha Simmons Floral Crossbody
> Black Rider 24 with snakeskin
> Dark Teak and Elm Emery Crossbody
> Oak Cass Hobo
> 
> View attachment 4935501
> 
> View attachment 4935502
> 
> View attachment 4935503
> 
> View attachment 4935504
> 
> View attachment 4935505
> 
> View attachment 4935506
> 
> View attachment 4935507


Yesssss. I am waiting for 7 orders.


----------



## Pebbles1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yesssss. I am waiting for 7 orders.


Haha sounds like me! I also have about 12 (almost ashamed).  Even though about 3 are single wristlets.  There were times where the outlet had random popups of limited items that lasted about an hour! You have to get them in your cart while you can and check out!   Considering how long its taking items to be shipped and received by the customer, I try not to think too much about when I will get them and just think of it as a surprise when they show up on my doorstep eventually, lol.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

My Christmas Rambler. Took advantage of the half off plus extra 15% sale to get some tea roses added. All done remotely.


----------



## holiday123

Because I can't say no to Dillards when they do extra 40% off clearance. This has to be my last tabby 26. I'm up to 8 now  but this yellow is one I waited for so ...


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Because I can't say no to Dillards when they do extra 40% off clearance. This has to be my last tabby 26. I'm up to 8 now  but this yellow is one I waited for so ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938363


I saw that tote this morning at Dillards.  It looks really nice!  My Dillards didn't have much Coach with an additional 40% this time.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Because I can't say no to Dillards when they do extra 40% off clearance. This has to be my last tabby 26. I'm up to 8 now  but this yellow is one I waited for so ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938363



Congrats! That yellow is purdy!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Tiggerhawk said:


> My Christmas Rambler. Took advantage of the half off plus extra 15% sale to get some tea roses added. All done remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938181


Love the rambler the only decent bag coach have made in some time


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> This is the Maya from the outlet.  The leather is surprisingly soft & thick. I love the dark ivy color and think it's a keeper. It kind of reminds me of my Edie's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936723


It's a lovely bag! Is the top elasticized?
And where did you get that cute charm????


----------



## VSOP

elvisfan4life said:


> Love the rambler the only decent bag coach have made in some time




Lol! What other bags do you recommend from Coach?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a lovely bag! Is the top elasticized?
> And where did you get that cute charm????


Thank you! It isn't really elasticized, the leather is just gathered.
The daisy charm is Coach #92873!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I ordered the Nora kisslock bag. The price was too good to be true! Does anyone have this bag?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yesssss. I am waiting for 7 orders.


I hope they come soon. Cannot wait to see your items when they arrive. My last 2 orders shipped yesterday. I'm so excited. 


Pebbles1 said:


> Haha sounds like me! I also have about 12 (almost ashamed).  Even though about 3 are single wristlets.  There were times where the outlet had random popups of limited items that lasted about an hour! You have to get them in your cart while you can and check out!   Considering how long its taking items to be shipped and received by the customer, I try not to think too much about when I will get them and just think of it as a surprise when they show up on my doorstep eventually, lol.


Do not be almost ashamed. We all do it. That's how you play the game. Plus with the deep discount you are better off than any other sale. Cannot wait to see you reveal when your items arrive.


Tiggerhawk said:


> My Christmas Rambler. Took advantage of the half off plus extra 15% sale to get some tea roses added. All done remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938181


So cute. Love the color and tea roses.


holiday123 said:


> Because I can't say no to Dillards when they do extra 40% off clearance. This has to be my last tabby 26. I'm up to 8 now  but this yellow is one I waited for so ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938363


Nice haul. Hard to say no to yellow. The Tabby is so cute.


Sunshine mama said:


> I ordered the Nora kisslock bag. The price was too good to be true! Does anyone have this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939174


Cute! Love kisslock bags. I will have to take a look at this tomorrow.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I ordered the Nora kisslock bag. The price was too good to be true! Does anyone have this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939174



So pretty!    Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> I ordered the Nora kisslock bag. The price was too good to be true! Does anyone have this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939174


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!    Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Winterfell5

elvisfan4life said:


> Love the rambler the only decent bag coach have made in some time
> Actually, that’s not true.  Coach has made many beautiful bags recently.


----------



## Purse411

Christmas gift from DH! 

Coach Parker Top Handle 32 In Colorblock With Snakeskin Detail


----------



## JenJBS

Winterfell5 said:


> Actually, that’s not true. Coach has made many beautiful bags recently.



Agreed! They have made a lot of beautiful bags recently.


----------



## Sarah03

I couldn’t resist the Retro Teal Swinger at 50% off!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn’t resist the Retro Teal Swinger at 50% off!


Love the color. What fits inside?


----------



## holiday123

I bought too much from FOS with the 70% they were doing on reserve.  They all arrived today so decision time. The main 2 I can't decide between are black or cadet Jaxon....I really like this bag and the leather is nice and thick. Phone fits in front or back pocket...but I don't need 2 of this style. I'm leaning towards the black. Thoughts?

I also got a few other 1941 pieces and a couple slgs including this adorable party mouse strap.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I bought too much from FOS with the 70% they were doing on reserve.  They all arrived today so decision time. The main 2 I can't decide between are black or cadet Jaxon....I really like this bag and the leather is nice and thick. Phone fits in front or back pocket...but I don't need 2 of this style. I'm leaning towards the black. Thoughts?
> 
> I also got a few other 1941 pieces and a couple slgs including this adorable party mouse strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940945
> View attachment 4940946
> View attachment 4940947


Check the closure very closely on the outside pocket of the Jaxon. I bought the black way back when & it snapped clean off within a week of barely any use. When I say it broke, the metal broke, not where it attaches but in the middle. Odd!
That said, I vote black!


----------



## Wendyann7

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn’t resist the Retro Teal Swinger at 50% off!


Me either!  Love it and can't wait to get mine!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Check the closure very closely on the outside pocket of the Jaxon. I bought the black way back when & it snapped clean off within a week of barely any use. When I say it broke, the metal broke, not where it attaches but in the middle. Odd!
> That said, I vote black!


Will do thanks for the heads up


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Love the color. What fits inside?


In this picture I have an older Coach wristlet, LV Cles and a Victorine wallet. All of that fits without distorting the shape, but there is no room for my phone. This bag is definitely better suited for a card case.


----------



## Lake Effect

I found myself going into an empty Coach store yesterday after I picked up my iPad mini purchase at the Apple store yesterday . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

I could not resist the cuteness!
	

		
			
		

		
	



The Tabbie mini in Wine/chalk/confetti, half off. Antique brass 
I missed the op to get a red turn lock card case a few years ago and only seem to find them for $100. This scratches that itch! With its big friend, the Plaza below.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn’t resist the Retro Teal Swinger at 50% off!


Was eyeing this cutie! Love the color!! How you loving it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> I could not resist the cuteness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941027
> 
> The Tabbie mini in Wine/chalk/confetti, half off. Antique brass
> I missed the op to get a red turn lock card case a few years ago and only seem to find them for $100. This scratches that itch! With its big friend, the Plaza below.
> View attachment 4941029


That's cute! I got the Parker version.


----------



## onemissa

My TS bag came today and so did the Pyramid Eye Rogue.


----------



## JenJBS

These lovely dark magenta gloves.     Thanks to our dear @houseof999


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Vintage Coach Rambler in  Mahogany.


----------



## redwood66

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn’t resist the Retro Teal Swinger at 50% off!


Such a pretty color! I ordered this and can't wait to get it.  It looks burnished in your pic but not on the website?


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> That's cute! I got the Parker version.


Have you posted it somewhere? I've seen the mini Rowan!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Have you posted it somewhere? I've seen the mini Rowan!


No I didn't post it anywhere but I should.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

online Outlet finds at 70%


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Lake Effect said:


> I found myself going into an empty Coach store yesterday after I picked up my iPad mini purchase at the Apple store yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941023


And...what’s in the box?


----------



## anthrosphere

Lake Effect said:


> I found myself going into an empty Coach store yesterday after I picked up my iPad mini purchase at the Apple store yesterday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941023


So... You picked up a Coach shopping bag/box? You are not going to show us what is inside??


----------



## elvisfan4life

VSOP said:


> Lol! What other bags do you recommend from Coach?


They lost me when they stopped 1941 bags I love rogues etc


----------



## Lake Effect

Tiggerhawk said:


> And...what’s in the box?





anthrosphere said:


> So... You picked up a Coach shopping bag/box? You are not going to show us what is inside??


The mini reveal followed! It must be the smallest bag they had.


----------



## Lake Effect

elvisfan4life said:


> They lost me when they stopped 1941 bags I love rogues etc


I have to say, as someone very much committed to shopping preowned (sustainability) when I was in the store the other day, the quality/softness of the reissue Daypack and oversize vintage Geometric Clutch, I believe called the Turnlock Cluth, was amazing. They have a Lunch Box that really caught my eye! But that soft leather would not survive my life and I need preloved full grain leather. So I paid for my mini Tabbie and made my getaway!


----------



## SEWDimples

My final FOS orders from 12/13.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> My final FOS orders from 12/13.
> 
> View attachment 4941506
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941510


Lucky!
So you're the one who bought all my faves!!!
May I ask how much you got that bag for?
And was it an online order?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My final FOS orders from 12/13.
> 
> View attachment 4941506
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941510


Lovvvvve it all. I wish my other orders would arrive


----------



## redwood66

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvve it all. I wish my other orders would arrive


Me too.


----------



## travelbliss

Not a bag,  but a large, huggable Coach collectible I found under the tree on Christmas!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> Me too.


Waiting on 6 more orders


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvve it all. I wish my other orders would arrive


Thanks! Hopefully, they will arrive soon. I cannot wait to see what your other goodies.


----------



## SEWDimples

travelbliss said:


> Not a bag,  but a large, huggable Coach collectible I found under the tree on Christmas!
> View attachment 4941634


He is adorable. I would like to have him in my collection.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky!
> So you're the one who bought all my faves!!!
> May I ask how much you got that bag for?
> And was it an online order?


Thanks! I was on at the right time, early and was able to submit most of my orders. I was not able to get the Tabitha Simmons 17 bag in the colorblock floral. 

Yes, I purchased all online and I believe the Disney kisslock was $116, including taxes. I'm so happy because I paid full price for the Chalk version.


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn’t resist the Retro Teal Swinger at 50% off!


Is the color kind of "burnished" on the edges? Would you say the teal leans more blue or green?


Teagaggle said:


> Love the color. What fits inside?


I am curious to see how it compares to size of LV Pochette Accessories. I have two of these and they are perfect grab and go or crossbody for me!


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> Is the color kind of "burnished" on the edges? Would you say the teal leans more blue or green?
> 
> I am curious to see how it compares to size of LV Pochette Accessories. I have two of these and they are perfect grab and go or crossbody for me!


It does appear to be slightly burnished. And IMO, the pic I posted of the bag by my silver vase is a pretty accurate representation. I’d say it leans more blue.


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> It does appear to be slightly burnished. And IMO, the pic I posted of the bag by my silver vase is a pretty accurate representation. I’d say it leans more blue.


Thank you! I have been debating between this and forest color.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Lake Effect said:


> The mini reveal followed! It must be the smallest bag they had.


I saw it. For whatever reason, I didn’t process that was your reveal


----------



## Punkkitten

Small drawstring Sac from the 80s (great things happened in the 80s!)according to @Hyacinth .

All ready for her bath.  I ordered her December 12 and she FINALLY reached me today after hanging out in Maryland for a week and a half [poor USPS!]
SUPER CUTE and I love the size.   Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Narnanz

Punkkitten said:


> Small drawstring Sac from the 80s (great things happened in the 80s!)according to @Hyacinth .
> 
> All ready for her bath.  I ordered her December 12 and she FINALLY reached me today after hanging out in Maryland for a week and a half [poor USPS!]
> SUPER CUTE and I love the size.   Exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> View attachment 4941972


Thats cute!


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! I have been debating between this and forest color.


You’re welcome! It’s not the beautiful Tiffany blue in your avatar, but it is a nice light teal


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> You’re welcome! It’s not the beautiful Tiffany blue in your avatar, but it is a nice light teal


It's like you read my mind lol  I am always looking for Tiffany blue!


----------



## whateve

paula3boys said:


> It's like you read my mind lol  I am always looking for Tiffany blue!


That's why I finally bought a SLG from Tiffany!


----------



## Lake Effect

Punkkitten said:


> Small drawstring Sac from the 80s (great things happened in the 80s!)according to @Hyacinth .
> 
> All ready for her bath.  I ordered her December 12 and she FINALLY reached me today after hanging out in Maryland for a week and a half [poor USPS!]
> SUPER CUTE and I love the size.   Exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> View attachment 4941972


So cute! But I am biased, I have one too. I don’t see them often.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn’t resist the Retro Teal Swinger at 50% off!


This is such a unique looking bag! It's very pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> It's like you read my mind lol  I am always looking for Tiffany blue!


I had a feeling! 


whateve said:


> That's why I finally bought a SLG from Tiffany!


I have considered it, but I have a pair of Tiffany sunglasses that fills my need for the beautiful blue!


Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a unique looking bag! It's very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

whateve said:


> That's why I finally bought a SLG from Tiffany!


I have a couple from their previous collection (pre Reed Krakoff era). The newer leather items aren't as durable so I have held off hoping they will change the leather again. Plus I haven't used the ones that I do have. They are displayed in my room. lol


----------



## holiday123

The last of my 2020 purchases arrived today. All fully wrapped from FOS. Really like these bifold 1941 wallets. Always liked the look of the trifold, but not a trifold fan.


----------



## Mistyfang

holiday123 said:


> The last of my 2020 purchases arrived today. All fully wrapped from FOS. Really like these bifold 1941 wallets. Always liked the look of the trifold, but not a trifold fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942537
> View attachment 4942541
> View attachment 4942542


Lovely items. What bag is the first one?


----------



## holiday123

Mistyfang said:


> Lovely items. What bag is the first one?


It's bedford in canyon. I really like this bag although it doesn't seem to be v
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ery popular. I have it in cypress green, oxblood and grey. I've always wanted the canyon color and at 70% off it was an easy decision.


----------



## Mistyfang

holiday123 said:


> It's bedford in canyon. I really like this bag although it doesn't seem to be v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ery popular. I have it in cypress green, oxblood and grey. I've always wanted the canyon color and at 70% off it was an easy decision.


Thanks, that color is beautiful. Doesn't look like it is available anymore. Congrats!


----------



## DearJoy

Picked up this cutie before the black color ran out of stock online.


----------



## Lake Effect

DearJoy said:


> Picked up this cutie before the black color ran out of stock online.
> View attachment 4942805


I just saw this style in a store the other day and it is lovely!


----------



## hachi29

Covid doesn’t stop me in buying bags 

Coach Madison Gracie #4413
Coach Aero Pocket Zip #9053
Coach Hutton Shoulder #89071


----------



## xartsy_gal×

Impulsively got this dainty little crossbody for myself for Christmas and I am 100000% searching for any excuse to use it on the few occasions where I dare to leave the house   The kisslock closure is my favorite part.


----------



## muchstuff

Too cute to pass up...


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> I ordered the Nora kisslock bag. The price was too good to be true! Does anyone have this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939174


Hi Sunshine Mana, I received the Nora Kisslock from my Mom for one of my Christmas stocking gifts...It is such a cute bag...I hope you love it once yours arrive.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I’m loving all theae kisslocks! So cute!


----------



## DearJoy

muchstuff said:


> Too cute to pass up...
> 
> View attachment 4943350


So cute indeed! Is this the coin purse version? I hope Coach releases more color combos this year, I'm looking forward to buy one and use it as my daily cardholder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Hi Sunshine Mana, I received the Nora Kisslock from my Mom for one of my Christmas stocking gifts...It is such a cute bag...I hope you love it once yours arrive.


Thank you! Your black Nora is super cute!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Lisa2007 said:


> Hi Sunshine Mana, I received the Nora Kisslock from my Mom for one of my Christmas stocking gifts...It is such a cute bag...I hope you love it once yours arrive.


I went to my outlet but they did not have these in stock. Sad. I hope Coach restocks it. I was hoping to play with it. Super cute. Enjoy.


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

The infamous Cassie in black


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> It's bedford in canyon. I really like this bag although it doesn't seem to be v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ery popular. I have it in cypress green, oxblood and grey. I've always wanted the canyon color and at 70% off it was an easy decision.


It is popular with me. Beautiful colors, light weight and comfortable on the shoulder. I own Canyon and Heather Grey and wish I had Cypress.


----------



## SEWDimples

muchstuff said:


> Too cute to pass up...
> 
> View attachment 4943350


I agree. Purchased this when I grabbed a few bag charms.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

When ya patience is on fleek and you only buy at 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
70%


----------



## couchette

I bought the Central Tote super cheap (on clearance)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
as a Christmas gift for myself.
I can fit a ton in here! I was struggling at first with one strap always slipping off my shoulder but it’s fine once the bag is loaded up with stuff.
The only other tote bag I owned was a Coach Turlock but ended up giving to my sister.(my laptop didn’t fit)


----------



## Nancy in VA

crazyforcoach09 said:


> When ya patience is on fleek and you only buy at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944650
> View attachment 4944651
> View attachment 4944652
> View attachment 4944653
> View attachment 4944650
> View attachment 4944651
> View attachment 4944653
> View attachment 4944652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70%


Great deals - 70% off - why pay retail?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nancy in VA said:


> Great deals - 70% off - why pay retail?


You know I dont. Lol


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> When ya patience is on fleek and you only buy at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944650
> View attachment 4944651
> View attachment 4944652
> View attachment 4944653
> View attachment 4944650
> View attachment 4944651
> View attachment 4944653
> View attachment 4944652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70%


Gorgeous bags! Great haul.


----------



## Caspin22

holiday123 said:


> It's bedford in canyon. I really like this bag although it doesn't seem to be v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ery popular. I have it in cypress green, oxblood and grey. I've always wanted the canyon color and at 70% off it was an easy decision.



I have the Cypress and it's one of my very favorite bags.  Enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> These lovely dark magenta gloves.     Thanks to our dear @houseof999
> 
> View attachment 4941108


This color is gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> I could not resist the cuteness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941027
> 
> The Tabbie mini in Wine/chalk/confetti, half off. Antique brass
> I missed the op to get a red turn lock card case a few years ago and only seem to find them for $100. This scratches that itch! With its big friend, the Plaza below.
> View attachment 4941029


It really is cute!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> My final FOS orders from 12/13.
> 
> View attachment 4941506
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941510


Those pouches are so sweet! You found some fun treats!


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn’t resist the Retro Teal Swinger at 50% off!


This is really cute!  I love the beautiful color!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> I bought too much from FOS with the 70% they were doing on reserve.  They all arrived today so decision time. The main 2 I can't decide between are black or cadet Jaxon....I really like this bag and the leather is nice and thick. Phone fits in front or back pocket...but I don't need 2 of this style. I'm leaning towards the black. Thoughts?
> 
> I also got a few other 1941 pieces and a couple slgs including this adorable party mouse strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940945
> View attachment 4940946
> View attachment 4940947


Which one did you choose? I love the way the cadet shade looks almost royal blue/purple.


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> This color is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> It really is cute!


The quality and detail is amazing for something so small. I have missed out on other small items, so I am enjoying this!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Which one did you choose? I love the way the cadet shade looks almost royal blue/purple.


I went with the black one. The cadet arrived a little beat up so it helped with the decision.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous bags! Great haul.


Thanks Dear. Few more coming today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

A few more outlet finds....


----------



## Lisa2007

anthrosphere said:


> I went to my outlet but they did not have these in stock. Sad. I hope Coach restocks it. I was hoping to play with it. Super cute. Enjoy.


Thanks. I must admit the Nora Kiss lock has grown on me and more so that it was a gift...When I first saw it, I thought what the heck? Having no idea that my Mom purchased one for my stocking because she likes the colors of the kiss lock closure. My only issue now is that I had to change out my accessories for smaller/compact items. I hope your outlet restocks so you can try it out...


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Your black Nora is super cute!!!


Thanks


----------



## n4n6906

Here’s my new Cashin Carry 22. So in love with this guy.  Love the capacity and the longer handles. I was really worried about how it will sit when carried on my arm, but it’s perfect!

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## CCLVYSL

my husband bought me this gorgeous hutton wallet for christmas. the leather is so smooth and smells amazing. i was thinking about getting a LV sarah wallet this year but i don’t know if i want to ever stop using this one.


----------



## Lee22

n4n6906 said:


> Here’s my new Cashin Carry 22. So in love with this guy.  Love the capacity and the longer handles. I was really worried about how it will sit when carried on my arm, but it’s perfect!
> 
> Happy New Years everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947861


Very nice! 
Curious if you happen to have compared the cashin carry to the michal kors Mercer?


----------



## SeattleGal93

Excited to share my latest purchase! Quilted Parker with rivets in black/pewter. I’ve wanted this bag since it came out but wasn’t a fan of the shiny gunmetal hardware. I was shopping online for my MIL for Christmas and spotted this beauty with the darker, pewter hardware...of course I snatched it up! Love the matte look. I’m obsessed. Of all the Coach bags I’ve had over the years, this is definitely one of my top favorites. Added my four-leaf clover charm from several years ago! Love it!


----------



## CCLVYSL

SeattleGal93 said:


> Excited to share my latest purchase! Quilted Parker with rivets in black/pewter. I’ve wanted this bag since it came out but wasn’t a fan of the shiny gunmetal hardware. I was shopping online for my MIL for Christmas and spotted this beauty with the darker, pewter hardware...of course I snatched it up! Love the matte look. I’m obsessed. Of all the Coach bags I’ve had over the years, this is definitely one of my top favorites. Added my four-leaf clover charm from several years ago! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948127
> View attachment 4948128


so gorgeous!! i’ve been eyeing that beauty for my next purchase


----------



## SeattleGal93

CCLVYSL said:


> so gorgeous!! i’ve been eyeing that beauty for my next purchase


It’s even better in person. Go for it!!


----------



## n4n6906

Lee22 said:


> Very nice!
> Curious if you happen to have compared the cashin carry to the michal kors Mercer?



I have not. Honestly haven't looked at MK stuff in a long while. Perhaps some others on here have, and can chime in.


----------



## Lee22

n4n6906 said:


> I have not. Honestly haven't looked at MK stuff in a long while. Perhaps some others on here have, and can chime in.


Thanks


----------



## Greenone

Coach X Keith Haring X Disney Belt bag, Clutch and Tote


----------



## Alexa5

Chelsea Champlain bag


----------



## Mistyfang

Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain bag
> 
> View attachment 4951174


Love


----------



## laurenrr

Ordered these from
The holiday sale with the extra 15% off- so happy i did. I wasnt sure about this bag online but it is gorgeous irl


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gift for my friend just came. Still waiting on 4 orders


----------



## DearJoy

laurenrr said:


> Ordered these from
> The holiday sale with the extra 15% off- so happy i did. I wasnt sure about this bag online but it is gorgeous irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951628


 Lovely! Looks like a great bag for fall/winter.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ordered this almost a month ago...finally delivered...shipping nightmare...loving 70% off. My way or they can keep it. Lol


----------



## redwood66

My new bags showed up too!  I love the tabithas and turned the large one into a shoulder bag with my Page 27 strap.

The wristlet will be a crossbody when I add the brass rings.  This is my first monogrammed piece from Coach House.


----------



## Wendyann7

redwood66 said:


> My new bags showed up too!  I love the tabithas and turned the large one into a shoulder bag with my Page 27 strap.
> 
> The wristlet will be a crossbody when I add the brass rings.  This is my first monogrammed piece from Coach House.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953057
> 
> View attachment 4953059
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953060


Where did you get your Tabithas if I may ask?  beautiful!


----------



## redwood66

Wendyann7 said:


> Where did you get your Tabithas if I may ask?  beautiful!


Thank you! Coach outlet online.


----------



## Wendyann7

redwood66 said:


> Thank you! Coach outlet online.


How did I miss them?  Thanks!


----------



## redwood66

Wendyann7 said:


> How did I miss them?  Thanks!


There weren't many and they went in a matter of minutes.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

redwood66 said:


> There weren't many and they went in a matter of minutes.


I think there were about 50 or so...a few friends got them as well


----------



## hachi29

My newly customized Hutton Shoulder with pins


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Coach x Mickey Mouse x Keith Haring ufo academy 15 sling backpack with Mickey doll key rings in both red and black and white! Red is only available in the UK


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A few more outlet finds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946768
> View attachment 4946769
> View attachment 4946770
> View attachment 4946771


Another nice haul!


----------



## SEWDimples

n4n6906 said:


> Here’s my new Cashin Carry 22. So in love with this guy.  Love the capacity and the longer handles. I was really worried about how it will sit when carried on my arm, but it’s perfect!
> 
> Happy New Years everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947861


Cute! 


SeattleGal93 said:


> Excited to share my latest purchase! Quilted Parker with rivets in black/pewter. I’ve wanted this bag since it came out but wasn’t a fan of the shiny gunmetal hardware. I was shopping online for my MIL for Christmas and spotted this beauty with the darker, pewter hardware...of course I snatched it up! Love the matte look. I’m obsessed. Of all the Coach bags I’ve had over the years, this is definitely one of my top favorites. Added my four-leaf clover charm from several years ago! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948127
> View attachment 4948128


Bag twins! I really like this all black bag. My only Parker.


Greenone said:


> View attachment 4949394
> 
> Coach X Keith Haring X Disney Belt bag, Clutch and Tote


Congrats! Some of these pieces are really cute.


Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain bag
> 
> View attachment 4951174


Congrats! I need to send Chelsea one of my Dinky bags for customization. Enjoy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gift for my friend just came. Still waiting on 4 orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952060


Like the exotic bags with dark hardware.


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ordered this almost a month ago...finally delivered...shipping nightmare...loving 70% off. My way or they can keep it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953043


Bag twin. Love TS bags. 



redwood66 said:


> My new bags showed up too!  I love the tabithas and turned the large one into a shoulder bag with my Page 27 strap.
> 
> The wristlet will be a crossbody when I add the brass rings.  This is my first monogrammed piece from Coach House.
> 
> View attachment 4953057
> 
> View attachment 4953059
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953060


Congrats! Like idea of changing the straps. I like that floral applique. 



Mellibelli1022 said:


> Coach x Mickey Mouse x Keith Haring ufo academy 15 sling backpack with Mickey doll key rings in both red and black and white! Red is only available in the UK


Very cute!


----------



## anthrosphere

Just arrived from ebay... My beautiful kisslock Ergo satchel in burgundy.


----------



## redwood66

anthrosphere said:


> Just arrived from ebay... My beautiful kisslock Ergo satchel in burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4956488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956492


Nice!  I was watching that one.


----------



## anthrosphere

redwood66 said:


> Nice!  I was watching that one.


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Outlet finds


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Just arrived from ebay... My beautiful kisslock Ergo satchel in burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4956488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956492


Love that kisslock and color!


----------



## redwood66

My oxblood suede with MTO rogue 30 arrived today.  I love it with all the customization details we added.


----------



## Iamminda

anthrosphere said:


> Just arrived from ebay... My beautiful kisslock Ergo satchel in burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4956488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956492



This is so beautiful—can you wear it over your shoulder?


----------



## paula3boys

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956553
> View attachment 4956554
> View attachment 4956555
> View attachment 4956556


How much did the outlet charge for the Cassie camera bag? I wish it would show up at FOS.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

paula3boys said:


> How much did the outlet charge for the Cassie camera bag? I wish it would show up at FOS.


all were 70%


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> all were 70%


Including the Mango Riley?!! Howw!!!???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Including the Mango Riley?!! Howw!!!???


Lol. From outlets. Retail 70%


----------



## Alexa5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lol. From outlets. Retail 70%


I think the question is more that are they now allowing the outlets to sell the bags for a higher discount before sending over from retail?  Didn’t it used to be after the SAS was done on the retail site?


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lol. From outlets. Retail 70%





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lol. From outlets. Retail 70%



This wasn't part of 70% off as it just recently went on half off on Coach retail site. Did they make a mistake?


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> I think the question is more that are they now allowing the outlets to sell the bags for a higher discount before sending over from retail?  Didn’t it used to be after the SAS was done on the retail site?


I'm totally confused..


----------



## Chihua5

houseof999 said:


> I'm totally confused..



I know Coach employees at certain times used to be able to buy retail stuff that was sent to the internal “delete” section for 70% off. Not sure if this is still true however. We know @crazyforcoach09 as she has told us before, has an excellent relationship with her outlets, even buying them lunch for their kindness. Maybe that’s how they can order stuff for her for 70% off by bypassing the system and ordering for her? If so, very lucky and if they order for her regardless, well lucky again!


----------



## Alexa5

Chihua5 said:


> I know Coach employees at certain times used to be able to buy retail stuff that was sent to the internal “delete” section for 70% off. Not sure if this is still true however. We know @crazyforcoach09 as she has told us before, has an excellent relationship with her outlets, even buying them lunch for their kindness. Maybe that’s how they can order stuff for her for 70% off by bypassing the system and ordering for her? If so, very lucky and if they order for her regardless, well lucky again!


Gotta love that chick-fil-a!  Lol


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956553
> View attachment 4956554
> View attachment 4956555
> View attachment 4956556
> 
> [/
> Hi CforC! It’s been awhile  So great to see you are still finding fantastic deals!❤️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Chihua5 said:


> I know Coach employees at certain times used to be able to buy retail stuff that was sent to the internal “delete” section for 70% off. Not sure if this is still true however. We know @crazyforcoach09 as she has told us before, has an excellent relationship with her outlets, even buying them lunch for their kindness. Maybe that’s how they can order stuff for her for 70% off by bypassing the system and ordering for her? If so, very lucky and if they order for her regardless, well lucky again!


I do not work at coach....retail at outlets are 70%. Im confused why you would say bypass the system.  What does that even mean?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> This wasn't part of 70% off as it just recently went on half off on Coach retail site. Did they make a mistake?


mistake?  I got these from the OUTLET STORE. I am dont get alot from FOS.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> Gotta love that chick-fil-a!  Lol


I love it as much as the rest. But you see I also like to drive and save on MY retail


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> This wasn't part of 70% off as it just recently went on half off on Coach retail site. Did they make a mistake?


I know my outlet a lot of times gets items in that are also currently on sale at the retail stores. The ones that go to outlet get the current discount they are doing for outlet deletes, while the retail store is still priced at the retail discount. I think this is also true if your outlet does found orders - the items will get the outlet discount vs. the retail discount. It's always funny to visit my FP SA's store and see bags there for 50% that I just saw at the outlet for 70% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I know my outlet a lot of times gets items in that are also currently on sale at the retail stores. The ones that go to outlet get the current discount they are doing for outlet deletes, while the retail store is still priced at the retail discount. I think this is also true if your outlet does found orders - the items will get the outlet discount vs. the retail discount. It's always funny to visit my FP SA's store and see bags there for 50% that I just saw at the outlet for 70% off.


See. Its not only my store


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> See. Its not only my store


Do you know the current discount? I might head to Orlando today, although my wishlist is pretty non-existent right now I do love a good discount.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Do you know the current discount? I might head to Orlando today, although my wishlist is pretty non-existent right now I do love a good discount.


70%. My wishlist always full when its 70%


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> I know my outlet a lot of times gets items in that are also currently on sale at the retail stores. The ones that go to outlet get the current discount they are doing for outlet deletes, while the retail store is still priced at the retail discount. I think this is also true if your outlet does found orders - the items will get the outlet discount vs. the retail discount. It's always funny to visit my FP SA's store and see bags there for 50% that I just saw at the outlet for 70% off.


That is helpful information.  Thank you for that update--it helps everyone better understand why sometimes the bags are at the outlet early since there is a lot of disparity between the outlets, etc.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> That is helpful information.  Thank you for that update--it helps everyone better understand why sometimes the bags are at the outlet early since there is a lot of disparity between the outlets, etc.


I been  sharing how  for YEARS but I guess I make up my information - jaja


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> mistake?  I got these from the OUTLET STORE. I am dont get alot from FOS.



I think what people are saying is that their outlets do not have these bags for sale at 70% off.  My outlet in particular, if they have deletes at all, usually has them for 50% and on rare occasions 60%.  I haven't seen a 70% off bag at my outlet in probably 2 years.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> I think what people are saying is that their outlets do not have these bags for sale at 70% off.  My outlet in particular, if they have deletes at all, usually has them for 50% and on rare occasions 60%.  I haven't seen a 70% off bag at my outlet in probably 2 years.


70% at all outlets have been since before holidays.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 70% at all outlets have been since before holidays.


She's saying not all outlets receive the outlets bags even when they are 70% off.  People don't always know that they can do found orders. Even then, sometimes they won't place an order for you because "they aren't doing found orders" as I was told even when they were 70% off at my outlets.


----------



## Alexa5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I been  sharing how  for YEARS but I guess I make up my information - jaja


You think you have been sharing, but typically you just say ..got it at outlets.  70%.  And then every reveal you have to share the discount amount instead of just sharing the bags.... we all know you get 70%.  We all know, believe me, we know. 

The question here was just wondering why some of the bags ended up at the outlets early while still in the retail sector.  It wasn't how to find bags at the outlet or get a discount they are offering to everyone.  We understand if we walk in a store that if that is the discount, we too can have that discount.

@holiday123 provided an answer I found helpful to @houseof999 's question.  It explained that some stores do get the retail bags earlier than others.  That is the kind of info we were looking for here.  because not all outlets get them until much later, and some do not get any.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> You think you have been sharing, but typically you just say ..got it at outlets.  70%.  And then every reveal you have to share the discount amount instead of just sharing the bags.... we all know you get 70%.  We all know, believe me, we know.
> 
> The question here was just wondering why some of the bags ended up at the outlets early while still in the retail sector.  It wasn't how to find bags at the outlet or get a discount they are offering to everyone.  We understand if we walk in a store that if that is the discount, we too can have that discount.
> 
> @holiday123 provided an answer I found helpful to @houseof999 's question.  It explained that some stores do get the retail bags earlier than others.  That is the kind of info we were looking for here.  because not all outlets get them until much later, and some do not get any.



YES I have...I been sharing how before your time...I dont care if you believe me or not...yes I have to share what I get the bags for bc it makes me happy.....you get at your price that YOU are happy with and I share at the price I am happy with.....all bags go to the outlets...ppl just fail to believe me...I dont know why coach has retail in outlet and retail...I truly dont care..I only care about what I PAY....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Well...I will keep my reveals to myself and friends that appreciate a good bag reveal...happy shopping...peace out


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YES I have...I been sharing how before your time...I dont care if you believe me or not...yes I have to share what I get the bags for bc it makes me happy.....you get at your price that YOU are happy with and I share at the price I am happy with.....all bags go to the outlets...ppl just fail to believe me...I dont know why coach has retail in outlet and retail...I truly dont care..I only care about what I PAY....



You are missing the point... We ALL want to be happy like you! Thank you for sharing. I was just shocked that Riley bag was discounted to 70% off already! Finding older stock at 70% off seems normal but finding newest stock that was just only barely added to SAS at 50% off is unusual. I know you said you don't care for the reason but as we all know.  The only consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency..


----------



## paula3boys

holiday123 said:


> I know my outlet a lot of times gets items in that are also currently on sale at the retail stores. The ones that go to outlet get the current discount they are doing for outlet deletes, while the retail store is still priced at the retail discount. I think this is also true if your outlet does found orders - the items will get the outlet discount vs. the retail discount. It's always funny to visit my FP SA's store and see bags there for 50% that I just saw at the outlet for 70% off.





Alexa5 said:


> That is helpful information.  Thank you for that update--it helps everyone better understand why sometimes the bags are at the outlet early since there is a lot of disparity between the outlets, etc.


It is frustrating because some outlets seem to follow different directives than some of the others. Before, they would get told to return retail items to JAX if they received them. There were also times they used to be told to return to retail store if still being sold at retail (much longer ago). Who knows what they are told or not told now and/or if they are following what they are told! lol. The inconsistency is just ridiculous and makes the company look bad though.


----------



## anthrosphere

Been getting obsessed with kisslocks and green bags lately. Here is my wristlet! It holds a TON for its size, I was surprised. I love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Caspin22 said:


> I think what people are saying is that their outlets do not have these bags for sale at 70% off.  My outlet in particular, if they have deletes at all, usually has them for 50% and on rare occasions 60%.  I haven't seen a 70% off bag at my outlet in probably 2 years.


Really? My outlet has 70% off retail as well, they just do not get the good stuff like certain outlets, such as the bigger and higher tiered outlets. I just see some small Dreamers and very old Swagger crossbody bags at my outlet and some of the bags on FOS. Unfortunately, we do not get the newer stuff and they have stopped taking 'found orders' at both of my stores. Hope that helps.


----------



## SEWDimples

anthrosphere said:


> Been getting obsessed with kisslocks and green bags lately. Here is my wristlet! It holds a TON for its size, I was surprised. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4958835


I love Kisslock bags as well. I have a similar bag, but in a neutral color.


----------



## Wendyann7

Got the TS I wanted as well as the chalk and the black cashin 22 totes and the forest swinger!  Happy Friday and holiday weekend!


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> Got the TS I wanted as well as the chalk and the black cashin 22 totes and the forest swinger!  Happy Friday and holiday weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959047


Congrats! Love this TB bag, but have not used it yet. They are great for running errands and shopping. I have the colorblock version as well. Enjoy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Been getting obsessed with kisslocks and green bags lately. Here is my wristlet! It holds a TON for its size, I was surprised. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4958835


That’s adorable and love the color! I don’t remember this color.  What is the color name?


----------



## whateve

Wendyann7 said:


> Got the TS I wanted as well as the chalk and the black cashin 22 totes and the forest swinger!  Happy Friday and holiday weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959047


Congratulations! I really wanted this TS bag but missed out.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well...I will keep my reveals to myself and friends that appreciate a good bag reveal...happy shopping...peace out



I appreciate and have learned a lot about the craziness of Coach from you.
Thanks for the info.

In regard as to why Coach has the same item in retail and FOS/Outlets at the same time for different percentages, seems like something Coach would have to be asked.  Like Crazyforcoach09, I’ll wait until it hits the outlet, because I too have learned that it all goes to the outlet.


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> That’s adorable and love the color! I don’t remember this color.  What is the color name?


Thank you! The color is called "Everglade."


----------



## Fashion412

I received the Tabby 20 as a Christmas gift - it is the absolute cutest bag and fits a lot!


----------



## AnieB

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well...I will keep my reveals to myself and friends that appreciate a good bag reveal...happy shopping...peace out


I love seeing your reveals and hope you continue to show them off!   I started buying Coach in 2013 and always look forward to seeing your new bags as well as others!


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well...I will keep my reveals to myself and friends that appreciate a good bag reveal...happy shopping...peace out



Girl...you STILL explaining this? Not everyone can do what you do.  Drop the knowledge and keep it moving.

Nice finds...congrats!


----------



## onemissa

My new cutie!


----------



## anthrosphere

onemissa said:


> My new cutie!


Lucky!! I love the black one! The patterns stand out so much better here. It is super cute. Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

I got this new with tags duffle with rivets and hand painted charm from the one and only Chelsea Champlain!

I added the Bonesy charm to let the world know I’m officially dead inside.


----------



## SEWDimples

Tiggerhawk said:


> I got this new with tags duffle with rivets and hand painted charm from the one and only Chelsea Champlain!
> 
> I added the Bonesy charm to let the world know I’m officially dead inside.


Congrats! Bag twin. Love your Chelsea hangtag.


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> I appreciate and have learned a lot about the craziness of Coach from you.
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> In regard as to why Coach has the same item in retail and FOS/Outlets at the same time for different percentages, seems like something Coach would have to be asked.  Like Crazyforcoach09, I’ll wait until it hits the outlet, because I too have learned that it all goes to the outlet.


Well said. totally agree on it all with you!


----------



## MaryThorpe

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 70%. My wishlist always full when its 70%


Whoah lucky my outlet is either 50% or 60% never 70%


----------



## MaryThorpe

SEWDimples said:


> Really? My outlet has 70% off retail as well, they just do not get the good stuff like certain outlets, such as the bigger and higher tiered outlets. I just see some small Dreamers and very old Swagger crossbody bags at my outlet and some of the bags on FOS. Unfortunately, we do not get the newer stuff and they have stopped taking 'found orders' at both of my stores. Hope that helps.


I need to go visit this 70% retail outlets, man my outlet is stingy. Once a bag rang 60% instead of 50% and the manager blank point refused to honor the 60% needless to say I left with nothing.  I wish my store had 70% but it has never , ever had 70% on retail deletes


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> I know my outlet a lot of times gets items in that are also currently on sale at the retail stores. The ones that go to outlet get the current discount they are doing for outlet deletes, while the retail store is still priced at the retail discount. I think this is also true if your outlet does found orders - the items will get the outlet discount vs. the retail discount. It's always funny to visit my FP SA's store and see bags there for 50% that I just saw at the outlet for 70% off.


Here's an example. 70 off at outlet, full price at coach.


----------



## VSOP

I see this thread turned spicy.

It boils down to where you live and what your outlets receive. I can imagine outlets closer to Jax get all the good bags; where I live, I may not be as lucky.


----------



## holiday123

VSOP said:


> I see this thread turned spicy.
> 
> It boils down to where you live and what your outlets receive. I can imagine outlets closer to Jax get all the good bags; where I live, I may not be as lucky.


I think it depends on tier. Vegas North has by far the best selection I've seen, Orlando is hit or miss, St. Augustine is usually meh.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I think it depends on tier. Vegas North has by far the best selection I've seen, Orlando is hit or miss, St. Augustine is usually meh.


I think it also depends on whether or not the store personnel are able AND willing to do found orders. I don't think all these bags are just sitting on a retail shelf in the outlets all the time. The two stores near me don't you found orders and if they do, they do it at the price that is at the retail store (i.e. 50%), not the 70% off outlet price. My wallet is likely better off for it!


----------



## VSOP

holiday123 said:


> I think it depends on tier. Vegas North has by far the best selection I've seen, Orlando is hit or miss, St. Augustine is usually meh.




ohhh thanks for the perspective. I live in between 2 outlets and they are definitely not top tier, lol.


----------



## VSOP

Teagaggle said:


> I think it also depends on whether or not the store personnel are able AND willing to do found orders. I don't think all these bags are just sitting on a retail shelf in the outlets all the time. The two stores near me don't you found orders and if they do, they do it at the price that is at the retail store (i.e. 50%), not the 70% off outlet price. My wallet is likely better off for it!



What is a "found order?"


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I think it also depends on whether or not the store personnel are able AND willing to do found orders. I don't think all these bags are just sitting on a retail shelf in the outlets all the time. The two stores near me don't you found orders and if they do, they do it at the price that is at the retail store (i.e. 50%), not the 70% off outlet price. My wallet is likely better off for it!


Yes! And depends if the person doing the found order knows what they're doing. My outlet(s) are willing, but a lot of the time the bag that is 50 off at retail is ringing up full price via outlet found. My successful transactions have always been when a manager rings me and overrides the price to match outlet discount.  Earlier I tried to order a bag that someone else got at 70 and is 50 on retail and both outlets told me it was ringing full price.

I do know that the outlet does keep deletes in the back too. I always ask what deletes are back there, and sure enough they bring out a treasure trove. They blame it on lack of space but I don't know... A few weeks ago I was at the Tampa outlet and they said they had a ton back there they hadn't unpacked yet because they were shut down the previous week due to COVID exposure. I always wish I could go back there and look myself.

I think it is just luck of the draw. When I lived in Orlando I would sometimes hit the same store 2x in one day and find new things.

My wallet is also thankful!


----------



## holiday123

VSOP said:


> What is a "found order?"


I think there is a "how to" on the shopping coach forum, but essentially it's an order through a coach outlet store for a bag that was deleted and is either in Jax or another store. They should be able to pull the bag up in the system at the current discount. I've "found" a lot of bags that have been discontinued for months/years. Some are able to "find" bags that are freshly deleted. There is a $10 shipping charge per order.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Fashion412 said:


> I received the Tabby 20 as a Christmas gift - it is the absolute cutest bag and fits a lot!



I love your purse/shoe display!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956553
> View attachment 4956554
> View attachment 4956555
> View attachment 4956556


I'm glad you posted the pics especially the Mango Riley!  I'm interested. I'm not worried about it being 70% off. It just makes me think it may be time for me to start back at the outlets. I haven't gone in years. I used to go quite frequently and then became irritated and quite exhausted by it.  But maybe a nice drive would be ok one day.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## mallutts

I recently got the Coach Georgie Gem crossbody bag off the outlet site. I think it will be so cute for spring/summer and it's similar to the toiletry bag as a crossbody trend but looks better imo.


----------



## Cellardoor80

Managed to get this on Ebay this lunch time. It's so cute. Hoping I got an absolute steal!! Can somebody please look and see if I fluked the genuine article. I see a loose thread but looks more like a pull rather than bad stitch quality. Also seller doesn't sell other shoddy merch. Am I grasping at straws or should I be jumping for joy?? 
TIA. 









						coach handbag used, Black   | eBay
					

<p>coach handbag used, Black. Condition is "Used". In nearly new / excellent condition with just a tiny (speck) mark which when opening flap is closed cannot be seen. Final photo shows tiny mark. Dimensions: length 15 inches, height 10 inches & depth 4.5 inches. Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## SEWDimples

My new straps that I plan to use for my vintage bags have arrived along with some luggage tags that I plan to use as bag charms.


----------



## paula3boys

SEWDimples said:


> My new straps that I plan to use for my vintage bags have arrived along with some luggage tags that I plan to use as bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4965041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965043


I bought the two on the left (and the other two colors of the same style). Still debating what to hot stamp on them. Are you getting yours stamped?


----------



## holiday123

My Cassie camera bag arrived. Is it just my eye or is the bottom of the front pocket crooked?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> My Cassie camera bag arrived. Is it just my eye or is the bottom of the front pocket crooked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965343


I see what you are talking about. Could it just look like that because its not filled?
I gotta go check mine...


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I see what you are talking about. Could it just look like that because its not filled?
> I gotta go check mine...


I unstuffed it to see if it made a difference, then I pushed the front bottom flat and it's still crooked. That plus the weird spot on the bottom where it looks like someone applied touch up paint is a no for me. It was fully wrapped so I'm not sure what happened to it. It's a great style though so I may buy again if I see in the outlet.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I unstuffed it to see if it made a difference, then I pushed the front bottom flat and it's still crooked. That plus the weird spot on the bottom where it looks like someone applied touch up paint is a no for me. It was fully wrapped so I'm not sure what happened to it. It's a great style though so I may buy again if I see in the outlet.


Well that's a bummer.
Mine looks okay,  or at least I don't see anything yet that makes me want to return it.


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> My Cassie camera bag arrived. Is it just my eye or is the bottom of the front pocket crooked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965343



take a ruler and measure it! Like from the bottom seam to pocket seam or something. Looks crooked to my eye, too. on one of my outlet bags the turn lock is not centered (I noticed first and measurement confirmed it). Was too late to return it. :/


----------



## DearJoy

holiday123 said:


> My Cassie camera bag arrived. Is it just my eye or is the bottom of the front pocket crooked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965343


That looks crooked to me as well. The top right portion also looks uneven...


----------



## paula3boys

holiday123 said:


> I unstuffed it to see if it made a difference, then I pushed the front bottom flat and it's still crooked. That plus the weird spot on the bottom where it looks like someone applied touch up paint is a no for me. It was fully wrapped so I'm not sure what happened to it. It's a great style though so I may buy again if I see in the outlet.


Can you show the spot you say looks like there is touch up paint? I am curious.

As far as being crooked, I would measure it and/or load up the bag to see if is as there are lots of bags (LV also) that look crooked until filled up.


----------



## holiday123

LaVisioneer said:


> take a ruler and measure it! Like from the bottom seam to pocket seam or something. Looks crooked to my eye, too. on one of my outlet bags the turn lock is not centered (I noticed first and measurement confirmed it). Was too late to return it. :/





paula3boys said:


> Can you show the spot you say looks like there is touch up paint? I am curious.
> 
> As far as being crooked, I would measure it and/or load up the bag to see if is as there are lots of bags (LV also) that look crooked until filled up.


Measuring with a ruler it's definitely crooked. 

Here is the spot on the bottom. Not sure my camera is capturing it but it even has a different feel to the finish. Maybe just a spot where it was dragged across a shelf so the finish wore off. Also the dustbag is too small and has a hole. Lol. I will fill it up and see if the front bothers me.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

She is finally here !!!  It took USPS 12 days to deliver my 2 day priority package .  She is beautiful !! Purple Willis ..... swoon


----------



## Pebbles1

I also picked up the beechwood color same price. Why not? 

*sorry posted backwards*


----------



## Pebbles1

So excited to finally get my dream bag from Coach! I missed the big sale back in November and though that I had missed my opportunity to get this beautiful bag. Then one morning really, really early, I just happened to check Coach’s web site and boom there it was, along with the Beechwood color! The kicker was that I ended up having to call to place the order and I almost hit the floor when the CSA told me what the total was: $112.50!!

It was meant to be!

The Selena heart charm was also an online outlet find, paid $12 for it!


----------



## CCLVYSL

this beautiful Shay crossbody should be here in about 3 days! love the wildflower print so much


----------



## SEWDimples

paula3boys said:


> I bought the two on the left (and the other two colors of the same style). Still debating what to hot stamp on them. Are you getting yours stamped?


These are really nice. I plan to use them similar to a clochette. No, I do not plan to hot stamp them.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Measuring with a ruler it's definitely crooked.
> 
> Here is the spot on the bottom. Not sure my camera is capturing it but it even has a different feel to the finish. Maybe just a spot where it was dragged across a shelf so the finish wore off. Also the dustbag is too small and has a hole. Lol. I will fill it up and see if the front bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965883
> View attachment 4965884
> View attachment 4965885
> View attachment 4965886


Feels much like a return to me....


----------



## Lee22

Trying to decide if I keep. In all honesty I am not a diehard fan but do love the 19 in signature tan lilac...


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Trying to decide if I keep. In all honesty I am not a diehard fan but do love the 19 in signature tan lilac...
> View attachment 4967016
> View attachment 4967017
> View attachment 4967018


It's pretty. I'd like it better with dark hardware though.


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> Trying to decide if I keep. In all honesty I am not a diehard fan but do love the 19 in signature tan lilac...
> View attachment 4967016
> View attachment 4967017
> View attachment 4967018


I like the color combo more than I thought I would. I agree with @holiday123  though...dark hardware would look really cool with this combo.


----------



## Lmg14

houseof999 said:


> You are missing the point... We ALL want to be happy like you! Thank you for sharing. I was just shocked that Riley bag was discounted to 70% off already! Finding older stock at 70% off seems normal but finding newest stock that was just only barely added to SAS at 50% off is unusual. I know you said you don't care for the reason but as we all know.  The only consistent thing about Coach is their inconsistency.. “
> 
> 
> Merely saying they were 70% off is only part of the story obviously. Unless you have a trusty SA who is willing to put the stuff on your wishlist on hold as soon as it comes in and calls you, OR you’re the first one in the store every time a shipment from retail comes in, I don’t
> Think it’s possible for most people to get every bag you want at 70% off.  And I live in an area that has at least three  outlets in close driving distance.  They don’t do found orders.  At least not for me! I also don’t have time to haunt the outlets several times a week or even once a week.  My time is money too.  So if I really want something, I’ll pay for it at 40-60% off during a retail sale and be done with it.  I’ve also occasionally gotten lucky to find something in decent shape that I wanted at 60-70% at the outlet, but this has been rarely.


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> I like the color combo more than I thought I would. I agree with @holiday123  though...dark hardware would look really cool with this combo.





holiday123 said:


> It's pretty. I'd like it better with dark hardware though.


Thanks Maybe that would make a difference. And the color combo does go well with jeans. 30 day trial here goes...


----------



## redwood66

My last purchases for who knows how long.  I love all of them.

Preloved MTO rogue 25 in black with brass and burgundy suede.  A rogue 30 in butterscotch!!  

And the absolutely most beautiful bag I've ever seen - a full python blue rogue 25.  I love all of these.


----------



## winter_knight

CCLVYSL said:


> this beautiful Shay crossbody should be here in about 3 days! love the wildflower print so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966421


I like this but I can't justify another bag.


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

My new Coach Pillow Tabby in Taffy  




next to Tabby 26 in Chalk


----------



## moissydan98

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My new Coach Pillow Tabby in Taffy
> View attachment 4970018
> View attachment 4970019
> 
> 
> next to Tabby 26 in Chalk
> View attachment 4970020


congrats on your new bag that is beautiful! much softer pink than the website


----------



## whateve

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My new Coach Pillow Tabby in Taffy
> View attachment 4970018
> View attachment 4970019
> 
> 
> next to Tabby 26 in Chalk
> View attachment 4970020


I love that even the hangtag is pillowed! Is it soft?


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

daniellainez67 said:


> congrats on your new bag that is beautiful! much softer pink than the website


Thank you! And yes it is definitely a softer pink imo it’s a nice neutral pink but still very very pretty


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

whateve said:


> I love that even the hangtag is pillowed! Is it soft?


Yes! The hang tag is soft and squishy just like the bag...Coach adding that was such a nice and cool touch


----------



## hazyday

New Nolita just arrived today. So excited about this little number!


----------



## SEWDimples

My newest addition to my collection. Oxblood Cashin Carry Tote (Style #79155) with Pewter hardware. 




















Two new bag charms.


----------



## BeachBagGal

hazyday said:


> New Nolita just arrived today. So excited about this little number!


How cute!


----------



## VSOP

hazyday said:


> New Nolita just arrived today. So excited about this little number!



what size is this?


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> My last purchases for who knows how long.  I love all of them.
> 
> Preloved MTO rogue 25 in black with brass and burgundy suede.  A rogue 30 in butterscotch!!
> 
> And the absolutely most beautiful bag I've ever seen - a full python blue rogue 25.  I love all of these.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967343
> View attachment 4967345
> 
> View attachment 4967346


Wow! What a haul. Congrats! I love all your new Rogues, especially the snakeskin. Enjoy them all.



HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My new Coach Pillow Tabby in Taffy
> View attachment 4970018
> View attachment 4970019
> 
> 
> next to Tabby 26 in Chalk
> View attachment 4970020



Congrats! I’m really loving this bag. Love Taffy and Green colors. Enjoy.



hazyday said:


> New Nolita just arrived today. So excited about this little number!


So cute! Enjoy.


----------



## hazyday

VSOP said:


> what size is this?



19


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Been getting obsessed with kisslocks and green bags lately. Here is my wristlet! It holds a TON for its size, I was surprised. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4958835


This is so sweet!!! I wish it could crossbody!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My new Coach Pillow Tabby in Taffy
> View attachment 4970018
> View attachment 4970019
> 
> 
> next to Tabby 26 in Chalk
> View attachment 4970020


This pillow Tabby is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> My newest addition to my collection. Oxblood Cashin Carry Tote (Style #79155) with Pewter hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4971622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971628
> 
> 
> 
> Two new bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4971636


I really love the flower charm!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## Narnanz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4972288
> View attachment 4972289
> View attachment 4972291


Oh..like those...nice and deep looking...and the colours are fabulous.


----------



## AnieB

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4972288
> View attachment 4972289
> View attachment 4972291


Love these color combos!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4972280
> View attachment 4972281


The kisslock is so cute.


crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4972288
> View attachment 4972289
> View attachment 4972291


Great haul! Love the Cashin Carry bags. The colors are great.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> The kisslock is so cute.
> 
> Great haul! Love the Cashin Carry bags. The colors are great.


Thanks Dear. I have another coming


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Sunshine mama said:


> This pillow Tabby is so cute!


Yes! I’m still not over how nice it is lol


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I no longer own any Coach bags, (my current front runner is Marc Jacobs with Rebecca Minkoff in second place) but I’ve bought a few things from the online Outlet over the past few months. The sunglasses case is huge, (to the point where my shades rattle around inside, lol) so I’m debating on whether or not to keep it.


----------



## anthrosphere

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I no longer own any Coach bags, (my current front runner is Marc Jacobs with Rebecca Minkoff in second place) but I’ve bought a few things from the online Outlet over the past few months. The sunglasses case is huge, (to the point where my shades rattle around inside, lol) so I’m debating on whether or not to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4974325
> View attachment 4974328


Love the green camo mask. Definitely different than the retail. Very nice haul!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4972288
> View attachment 4972289
> View attachment 4972291



Great finds as always, C4C!  I love how you are combining Christmas and Valentine's decor.  I haven't put away my tabletop Christmas decor either.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

anthrosphere said:


> Love the green camo mask. Definitely different than the retail. Very nice haul!



Thank you! They had some good deals; I think the masks were like $9 each.


----------



## paula3boys

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I no longer own any Coach bags, (my current front runner is Marc Jacobs with Rebecca Minkoff in second place) but I’ve bought a few things from the online Outlet over the past few months. The sunglasses case is huge, (to the point where my shades rattle around inside, lol) so I’m debating on whether or not to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4974325
> View attachment 4974328


Is the item at the bottom left corner (second picture) an AirPods Pro case?


----------



## Lee22

Chalk multi colorblock troupe tote


----------



## holiday123

So far all my FOS purchases have arrived fully wrapped. Cadet harmony is


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Chalk multi colorblock troupe tote
> View attachment 4974743


Gorgeous! I just unwrapped my stone one and it's so pretty! Love these discounts. Somehow I scooped stone up for 70%, must have been a mistake because next morning it was only 60% off.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Gorgeous! I just unwrapped my stone one and it's so pretty! Love these discounts. Somehow I scooped stone up for 70%, must have been a mistake because next morning it was only 60% off.


Awesome!! Yes and I snagged the troupe for 75% during the same timeframe. I believe it was hidden because they were advertising the cranberry multi for a different price. Had to click on the color to find.


----------



## holiday123

Park color block saddle is a maybe. Smaller than I expected, but has a tea rose closure that I didn't expect per the stock pics and hangtag is basic vs 1941. Definitely a display because tag is removed and laminated.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> So far all my FOS purchases have arrived fully wrapped. Cadet harmony is
> View attachment 4974752


Feels wonderful when they are all wrapped up


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Park color block saddle is a maybe. Smaller than I expected, but has a tea rose closure that I didn't expect per the stock pics and hangtag is basic vs 1941. Definitely a display because tag is removed and laminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974753
> View attachment 4974755
> View attachment 4974756


Thanks for helping me make my decision on the Parker saddle bag...kept putting in/out my cart. No regrets now


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> Awesome!! Yes and I snagged the troupe for 75% during the same timeframe. I believe it was hidden because they were advertising the cranberry multi for a different price. Had to click on the color to find.


Forgot about the additional SAVE10 adjustment...


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Feels wonderful when they are all wrapped up


I know. Just unwrapped suede bandit that shipped from store. No wrapping, no price tag, smooshed flat, someone's hair inside.. Instant return on that one.


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Thanks for helping me make my decision on the Parker saddle bag...kept putting in/out my cart. No regrets now


It's really nice. I'm sending mine back because it's tight. My phone actually can fit horizontal in the top slip pocket section between the 2 compartments, but not inside and the compartments are a tight fit for my things plus crossbody it's too short. Really pretty though!

Same for georgie saddle bag in kelp. Love the color, but phone doesn't fit in back pocket.... sensing a theme here..all the pretty bags I have to pass on because of this huge phone!


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> It's really nice. I'm sending mine back because it's tight. My phone actually can fit horizontal in the top slip pocket section between the 2 compartments, but not inside and the compartments are a tight fit for my things plus crossbody it's too short. Really pretty though!
> 
> Same for georgie saddle bag in kelp. Love the color, but phone doesn't fit in back pocket.... sensing a theme here..all the pretty bags I have to pass on because of this huge phone!


Definitely deal breaker if you can’t store your phone comfortably. Especially for me as I use otterbox. Learned my lesson previously when the screen shattered after I dropped my phone on cobblestone.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> I know. Just unwrapped suede bandit that shipped from store. No wrapping, no price tag, smooshed flat, someone's hair inside.. Instant return on that one.


Nasty...hair...yikes...


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> It's really nice. I'm sending mine back because it's tight. My phone actually can fit horizontal in the top slip pocket section between the 2 compartments, but not inside and the compartments are a tight fit for my things plus crossbody it's too short. Really pretty though!
> 
> Same for georgie saddle bag in kelp. Love the color, but phone doesn't fit in back pocket.... sensing a theme here..all the pretty bags I have to pass on because of this huge phone!


Sounds like the phone has to go!   
I had this phone being too big problem when I was shopping those kiss lock bags and I returned 3 bags because they didn't fit. Someone told me the phone had to go so the next time I upgraded my phone the newer phone I got I made sure it was smaller. I also found the mini purple kisslock 19 for much cheaper eventually and it all worked out in the end. I have a Pixel 3 and it's 6".


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Sounds like the phone has to go!
> I had this phone being too big problem when I was shopping those kiss lock bags and I returned 3 bags because they didn't fit. Someone told me the phone had to go so the next time I upgraded my phone the newer phone I got I made sure it was smaller. I also found the mini purple kisslock 19 for much cheaper eventually and it all worked out in the end. I have a Pixel 3 and it's 6".


Well...Free company phone....will check out next upgrade


----------



## Teagaggle

Quick pics if Kelp Georgie & Klare bags. Georgie is small but doable for me. Plus, I don't like the chain strap on the Klare so I'll likely remove it & use the strap from the Georgie. While it may not make sense to keep two bags so similar,  this shade of green is my absolute favorite. I also got the signature Academy pouch with the green Kaffe print...love!


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Quick pics if Kelp Georgie & Klare bags. Georgie is small but doable for me. Plus, I don't like the chain strap on the Klare so I'll likely remove it & use the strap from the Georgie. While it may not make sense to keep two bags so similar,  this shade of green is my absolute favorite. I also got the signature Academy pouch with the green Kaffe print...love!
> View attachment 4974845


I like those shades too  heading to outlets today so will check out Irl.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

paula3boys said:


> Is the item at the bottom left corner (second picture) an AirPods Pro case?



Yes, it is! It has a magnetic snap closure and the ring at the top opens so you can attach it to a bag strap or lanyard.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Quick pics if Kelp Georgie & Klare bags. Georgie is small but doable for me. Plus, I don't like the chain strap on the Klare so I'll likely remove it & use the strap from the Georgie. While it may not make sense to keep two bags so similar,  this shade of green is my absolute favorite. I also got the signature Academy pouch with the green Kaffe print...love!
> View attachment 4974845


Can you post the Kaffe pouch please?!


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Can you post the Kaffe pouch please?!


Will do, as soon as I get home.


----------



## paula3boys

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Yes, it is! It has a magnetic snap closure and the ring at the top opens so you can attach it to a bag strap or lanyard.


Where/when did you find it please? I have yet to find one for AirPods Pro!


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

paula3boys said:


> Where/when did you find it please? I have yet to find one for AirPods Pro!



I got it from the Coach Outlet site, but I don’t see this style listed anymore. The 2 they have look like they are for the original AirPods.


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Can you post the Kaffe pouch please?!


Here you go!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4975004
> View attachment 4975005


Nice strap! One I don't have yet. Is it from outlet?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Nice strap! One I don't have yet. Is it from outlet?


Yes


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Nice strap! One I don't have yet. Is it from outlet?


All these straps I have is your fault. Lololololol


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> All these straps I have is your fault. Lololololol


Well you can pay me back by finding me one of these straps


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4975017


Sooo pretty!!!! Definitely going on my wishlist!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Well you can pay me back by finding me one of these straps


I was so hoping that strap would show up on FOS but hasn't so far. A few on ebay, but $$$.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AstridRhapsody said:


> I was so hoping that strap would show up on FOS but hasn't so far. A few on ebay, but $$$.


51. Plus tax is what I paid


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 51. Plus tax is what I paid


That's around what I guessed they would be in store, not paying more than double on Ebay lol


----------



## holiday123

AstridRhapsody said:


> I was so hoping that strap would show up on FOS but hasn't so far. A few on ebay, but $$$.


Ah thank you. I didn't even know they made a kaffe strap as I never saw during the original release.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AstridRhapsody said:


> That's around what I guessed they would be in store, not paying more than double on Ebay lol


I would not either


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AstridRhapsody said:


> That's around what I guessed they would be in store, not paying more than double on Ebay lol


Wow. I just looked. They crazy....they retail 128 I can't stand greedy folk.


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Sooo pretty!!!! Definitely going on my wishlist!!


I'm going to look into adding grommets to this so I can add an actual strap. Wish me luck!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Ah thank you. I didn't even know they made a kaffe strap as I never saw during the original release.


They never went into production during the fp release. This new green floral one is mff. It has gold hardware vs the full price brass color which bugs me a bit. Still hoping it shows up on fos, I find it odd I never received a ton of outlet marketing emails for this line like I usually do, hoping a few more things still pop up.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> I'm going to look into adding grommets to this so I can add an actual strap. Wish me luck!


I love that idea!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## holiday123

AstridRhapsody said:


> They never went into production during the fp release. This new green floral one is mff. It has gold hardware vs the full price brass color which bugs me a bit. Still hoping it shows up on fos, I find it odd I never received a ton of outlet marketing emails for this line like I usually do, hoping a few more things still pop up.


ah I didn't know it was outlet. I just ordered one from ebay. I had ebay bucks expiring so didn't cost as much out of pocket. It's a 2 hr round trip drive to my outlet plus tolls so I'll have to be ok overpaying and since I just ordered one they'll show up on FOS  there is supposed to be a reserve drop Feb 2. Wonder what else reserve they are dropping?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> ah I didn't know it was outlet. I just ordered one from ebay. I had ebay bucks expiring so didn't cost as much out of pocket. It's a 2 hr round trip drive to my outlet plus tolls so I'll have to be ok overpaying and since I just ordered one they'll show up on FOS  there is supposed to be a reserve drop Feb 2. Wonder what else reserve they are dropping?


My outlet is only a little over an hr away but we are expected to have a ton of snow coming. I also have no desire to travel that far during the winter anyway lol. Oh jeeze, can't imagine what could be left after the past few days!


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4975131
> View attachment 4975133
> View attachment 4975134


Wow! Love seeing all your beautiful new items!


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## paula3boys

I wish I could go to the outlet. In the meantime I will hope that this color Cassie shows up on FOS.


----------



## AnieB

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4975892


Love the Hutton with weaving!!!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Got the sweatshirt and multi ears coin case too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4977748


Love the color combo!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the color combo!


Thank you


----------



## holiday123

Large 1941 clutch. Fits my phone!!! Now I can be ok letting go of a few my smaller 1941 clutches. Finally. Came fully wrapped with dustbag


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Large 1941 clutch. Fits my phone!!! Now I can be ok letting go of a few my smaller 1941 clutches. Finally. Came fully wrapped with dustbag
> View attachment 4977959
> View attachment 4977960


Were there 2 sizes of these clutches?


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Were there 2 sizes of these clutches?


Yes, but the majority of the fun colors came in the regular size. The larger came in a handful of colors. I hadn't seen the navy before so was glad to snag it now that I have a huge phone.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Yes, but the majority of the fun colors came in the regular size. The larger came in a handful of colors. I hadn't seen the navy before so was glad to snag it now that I have a huge phone.


Okay gotcha. Nice find!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4977748


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovevintagecoach said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Magnolia9

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4977748


I love the contrast edging - always been a fan of pink and green. What are the approx. dimensions for this bag? It’s really cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Magnolia9 said:


> I love the contrast edging - always been a fan of pink and green. What are the approx. dimensions for this bag? It’s really cute


Thank you. It holds alot


----------



## Magnolia9

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you. It holds alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978102


Thanks for the info! I’ll have to check this one out to see if it fits my essentials


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Magnolia9 said:


> Thanks for the info! I’ll have to check this one out to see if it fits my essentials


Holds my wallet...card case...phone..key case..VB small pouch..earpods


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## onemissa

Bond bag in dk berry with snakeskin details.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Dreamer 21 in straw color block and the MFF snap card case in agate.


----------



## tealocean

Satcheldoll said:


> Dreamer 21 in straw color block and the MFF snap card case in agate.


Those are so pretty! I love the look of the bag and the card holder. Enjoy!


----------



## Satcheldoll

tealocean said:


> Those are so pretty! I love the look of the bag and the card holder. Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Pebbles1

Just in!


----------



## Alexa5

Mine just in too!  A Chelsea designed bag from her etsy shop, and also a couple of items from FOS reserve:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I loveeee Cassie 19


----------



## gr8onteej

The Cashin 22 totes have arrived.  One for me and one for my sister.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> The Cashin 22 totes have arrived.  One for me and one for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979973


Twins


----------



## JenJBS

gr8onteej said:


> The Cashin 22 totes have arrived.  One for me and one for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979973



How fun for you and your sister to have twin bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> The Cashin 22 totes have arrived.  One for me and one for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979973


You need the strap


----------



## onemissa

My new love...the Kaffe strap with Cassie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

onemissa said:


> My new love...the Kaffe strap with Cassie!


strap twin


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You need the strap


Mine came yesterday and it looks great with so many of my bags! Can't wait to use it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Mine came yesterday and it looks great with so many of my bags! Can't wait to use it.


Glad you got one


----------



## tealocean

Pebbles1 said:


> Just in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979849
> View attachment 4979850
> View attachment 4979851


These are pretty! I love all the flowers, pinks, and tea rose charm!


----------



## Michy104

Just got the pillow tabby today. This green is gorgeous! Cannot wait to start using her.


----------



## pianolize

I just broke down and ordered:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Michy104 said:


> Just got the pillow tabby today. This green is gorgeous! Cannot wait to start using her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980319


Looks cute on you! I agree, I love that color too.


----------



## Pebbles1

tealocean said:


> These are pretty! I love all the flowers, pinks, and tea rose charm!


Thanks I love the charm more than I thought I would!


----------



## Alexa5

New to me floral bow Dinky in saddle


----------



## winter_knight

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My new Coach Pillow Tabby in Taffy
> View attachment 4970018
> View attachment 4970019
> 
> 
> next to Tabby 26 in Chalk
> View attachment 4970020


Your post made me order the pillow tabby in orange!!! I blame you. And I love it. I don't think the website pics does this bag justice.


----------



## houseof999

winter_knight said:


> Your post made me order the pillow tabby in orange!!! I blame you. And I love it. I don't think the website pics does this bag justice.


Please post a pic! I have been mourning missing out on mango Riley 22. How does this orange compare to Mango?


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> The Cashin 22 totes have arrived.  One for me and one for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979973


Love this colour combo!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Please post a pic! I have been mourning missing out on mango Riley 22. How does this orange compare to Mango?


Mango is orange. Pillow tabby is more coral IMO


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> New to me floral bow Dinky in saddle
> 
> View attachment 4980737


Ooo cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## maggiesze1

My rainbow Klare cross body just arrived today!


----------



## moissydan98

im in love  (coach outlet)


----------



## winter_knight

houseof999 said:


> Please post a pic! I have been mourning missing out on mango Riley 22. How does this orange compare to Mango?


I also happen to have the Mango! I took pictures in different lighting. The tabby is more like a sherbet or creamsicle orange and the mango is deep and saturated.


----------



## Alexa5

winter_knight said:


> I also happen to have the Mango! I took pictures in different lighting. The tabby is more like a sherbet or creamsicle orange and the mango is deep and saturated.
> View attachment 4981565
> View attachment 4981566
> View attachment 4981567
> View attachment 4981568
> View attachment 4981569


@houseof999 I can see why you like the mango color.  Very pretty!


----------



## houseof999

winter_knight said:


> I also happen to have the Mango! I took pictures in different lighting. The tabby is more like a sherbet or creamsicle orange and the mango is deep and saturated.
> View attachment 4981565
> View attachment 4981566
> View attachment 4981567
> View attachment 4981568
> View attachment 4981569


This is so helpful! Thank you so much!!  I think it was last year when I was trying to find an orange that looked like creamsicle!! This color looks great and now on my Wishlist!


----------



## JenJBS

daniellainez67 said:


> im in love  (coach outlet)
> 
> View attachment 4981304



That *coach* in the chessboard print is clever!


----------



## irenelovesbag

Is there any sales of coach outlet, please let me know if the cuttie small bucket is still available in store?


----------



## MelissaPurse

Brought this 1st generation Rogue in the color Mineral back into my collection. ☺️


----------



## pianolize

MelissaPurse said:


> Brought this 1st generation Rogue in the color Mineral back into my collection. ☺
> View attachment 4982519


Those are totally not colors I wear, but every time I see this I LOVE it!!! I have this in the lg satchel-


----------



## Sunshine mama

winter_knight said:


> I also happen to have the Mango! I took pictures in different lighting. The tabby is more like a sherbet or creamsicle orange and the mango is deep and saturated.
> View attachment 4981565
> View attachment 4981566
> View attachment 4981567
> View attachment 4981568
> View attachment 4981569


My gosh!!! These are both gorgeous!
I'm totally drooling!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Thanks for posting pics. This is really pretty. I'm having a hard time deciding on a second color.

Oops I forgot my quote. Can I delete this one?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Thanks for posting pics. This is really pretty. I'm having a hard time deciding on a second color.



winter_knight said:


> I also happen to have the Mango! I took pictures in different lighting. The tabby is more like a sherbet or creamsicle orange and the mango is deep and saturated.
> View attachment 4981565
> View attachment 4981566
> View attachment 4981567
> View attachment 4981568
> View attachment 4981569


----------



## Narnanz

New to me 96 Berkerley Convertible backpack


----------



## Sarah03

Courier 23! I just love it. I carried it to the store today & it’s wears so well as a crossbody!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Kaffee print City Tote!


----------



## winter_knight

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Kaffee print City Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982939


Tote Twins!


----------



## Sarah03

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Kaffee print City Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982939


The colors are so pretty!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Kaffee print City Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982939


This is pretty is this the outlet version?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

elvisfan4life said:


> This is pretty is this the outlet version?


Thanks! Yes it is the outlet version.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coach Saddlebag Crossbody in Pacific blue colorblock. ❤️ and unicorn mask.


----------



## Teagaggle

Decked out my cerise cashin 22...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Decked out my cerise cashin 22...
> View attachment 4985320


Love


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Decked out my cerise cashin 22...
> View attachment 4985320



The twillie and charm look so good on this beauty


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Decked out my cerise cashin 22...
> View attachment 4985320


Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Decked out my cerise cashin 22...
> View attachment 4985320


Ooo love this combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Decked out my cerise cashin 22...
> View attachment 4985320


This is such an edgy sweet combo!!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Decked out my cerise cashin 22...
> View attachment 4985320


You are making me regret now checking out when I had this in my cart. How do you like carrying it?


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

My newest addition scored from the online outlet and first set of (early) Valentine’s gifts Swagger 27 in Beechwood with hearts and Floral cardholder


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> You are making me regret now checking out when I had this in my cart. How do you like carrying it?


Been there with reveals, for sure! Haven't carried yet. Likely this weekend for Valentine's day. Will let you know!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Decked out my cerise cashin 22...
> View attachment 4985320


Oh that color! I love it, and it looks great with the black!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Green Willis 18 and the newest version of the Rogue 25 in green. Pics were sent from my SA who says the camera doesn't do them justice. The Willis has burnishing. The Rogue has navy suede and includes the updated handles, card slot and crossbody strap. No clochette which I'm coming to terms with since they made the other updates and included the strap and the leather strips are back under the feet.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

New SLGs!! Captain America shield finally found on posh; everything else from outlet website.

Woven leather strap won’t go with the bag I was originally thinking of for it, but will go with another in my collection.

Probably returning the Emery strap as it is wider than the buckles on my ramblers legacy.

Have yet another novelty strap in transit to me for future reveal.


----------



## jessica.berman

Zip Dome Crossbody in Jasper colorblock. I wanted a red bag and have become obsessed with the Originals, so I got this on Poshmark this week!


----------



## Lee22

jessica.berman said:


> Zip Dome Crossbody in Jasper colorblock. I wanted a red bag and have become obsessed with the Originals, so I got this on Poshmark this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986698
> View attachment 4986699


Twins I think I will pull out for Valentine’s Day


----------



## Teagaggle

Spied this @ local TJ Maxx & had to snag it. Regular Dinky is typically too small for me but I couldn't resist the color combo.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Tiggerhawk said:


> New SLGs!! Captain America shield finally found on posh; everything else from outlet website.
> 
> Woven leather strap won’t go with the bag I was originally thinking of for it, but will go with another in my collection.
> 
> Probably returning the Emery strap as it is wider than the buckles on my ramblers legacy.
> 
> Have yet another novelty strap in transit to me for future reveal.


Twins on the woven strap. I love that strap and it goes with so many different bags!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Spied this @ local TJ Maxx & had to snag it. Regular Dinky is typically too small for me but I couldn't resist the color combo.
> View attachment 4987010


Love those colors!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Not a new purchase. I don't think I ever posted this here but I finally started using this last week. Now if only I knew what I did with my rexy charm. I think it would look cute on here. This tiny bag (well tiny for me) actually holds quite a bit. To tell the truth I mostly bought it because of the chain strap. I thought it was unusual. It also has a snakeskin top handle which I did not show properly in this photo.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Who knows maybe I can actually take pics of the rest of my Basquiat collection and the other stuff I have bought soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## onemissa

Cashin 22. I'm surprised by how much I love this little bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> Green Willis 18 and the newest version of the Rogue 25 in green. Pics were sent from my SA who says the camera doesn't do them justice. The Willis has burnishing. The Rogue has navy suede and includes the updated handles, card slot and crossbody strap. No clochette which I'm coming to terms with since they made the other updates and included the strap and the leather strips are back under the feet.


Gorgeous! I'm glad to see the Rogue making a comeback. What is the style number for the 25 in green?


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> Gorgeous! I'm glad to see the Rogue making a comeback. What is the style number for the 25 in green?


Sorry just seeing this.  C3877


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry just seeing this.  C3877


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Found some additional Cashin Carry totes. Loving these bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Some of the small bags that I purchased from FOS and outlets. Really like the Cassie 19.


----------



## CoachMaven

Early morning maiden voyage to work with my Coach Forever Ergo in green


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This bag is


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Some of the small bags that I purchased from FOS and outlets. Really like the Cassie 19.
> 
> View attachment 4987957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987962


Twins on tabby, love the snakeskin sides it has.

Love your sequins clutch too!


----------



## VSOP

Here are my recent purchases. The straps are going back. Everything else are keepers.


----------



## holiday123

My keepers. Probably too much blue but


----------



## JenJBS

SEWDimples said:


> Found some additional Cashin Carry totes. Loving these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4987948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987946



Nice variety of colors.


----------



## JenJBS

CoachMaven said:


> Early morning maiden voyage to work with my Coach Forever Ergo in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988028



That color is beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> My keepers. Probably too much blue but
> View attachment 4988268


Yessssss


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## VSOP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4988349
> View attachment 4988351



Are these coming to the outlets? Lol


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Found some additional Cashin Carry totes. Loving these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4987948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987946


I'm still tempted by the cerise. Does anyone know how this color compares to the Emery hibiscus?


----------



## CoachMaven

JenJBS said:


> That color is beautiful!


Thank you, isn't it? I wish Coach did more greens. They do them so well!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> My keepers. Probably too much blue but
> View attachment 4988268


Nice! You can never have too much blue imo!


----------



## VSOP

whateve said:


> I'm still tempted by the cerise. Does anyone know how this color compares to the Emery hibiscus?




I wish I had better lighting and camera skills to show you.  The hibiscus is more purpley (not a word, lol)  and the cerise is more hot pink.


----------



## whateve

VSOP said:


> I wish I had better lighting and camera skills to show you.  The hibiscus is more purpley (not a word, lol)  and the cerise is more hot pink.


Thanks! I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VSOP said:


> Are these coming to the outlets? Lol


That's where I got them from


----------



## Wendyann7

My newest acquisition.  Happy Valentines weekend!


----------



## Lee22

VSOP said:


> I wish I had better lighting and camera skills to show you.  The hibiscus is more purpley (not a word, lol)  and the cerise is more hot pink.


Here you go. I originally asked the same question. Ignore background please but tried to get some better lighting else the colors start to blend


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> My keepers. Probably too much blue but
> View attachment 4988268


Pretty shades of blue!  Can you do some close up front/side shots on the blue troupe crossbody?


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Found some additional Cashin Carry totes. Loving these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4987948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987946


Question the inside of the saddle lining was advertised as I think flowers or some type of colorful print. can you confirm?


----------



## Marmotte

Pillow Tabby


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Pretty shades of blue!  Can you do some close up front/side shots on the blue troupe crossbody?


Here you go


----------



## lovevintagecoach

holiday123 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 4989075
> View attachment 4989076
> View attachment 4989077
> View attachment 4989078


Gorgeous !!


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 4989075
> View attachment 4989076
> View attachment 4989077
> View attachment 4989078


Thank you  looks like the same leather and snakeskin as the carryall?


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4988349
> View attachment 4988351


OOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Pebbles1

New arrivals   I’m in love!


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Thank you  looks like the same leather and snakeskin as the carryall?


Yes same as carryall and harmony.


----------



## VSOP

tannedsilk said:


> OOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!




That’s what I’m saying. I neeeeed that green one in my life!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> OOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Lololololol


----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> Here you go. I originally asked the same question. Ignore background please but tried to get some better lighting else the colors start to blend
> View attachment 4988923


This is perfect! Thanks! I wish I hadn't resisted the Cashin tote.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Twins on the woven strap. I love that strap and it goes with so many different bags!


I’m still trying to figure out what I need to go with it!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> Early morning maiden voyage to work with my Coach Forever Ergo in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988028



Stunning! Love that green.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> My keepers. Probably too much blue but
> View attachment 4988268



There is no such thing as too much blue.


----------



## Lee22

whateve said:


> This is perfect! Thanks! I wish I hadn't resisted the Cashin tote.


You never know it might just pop up again


----------



## cassy kate

Happy to share my Alie shoulder bag, got lots of compliments, am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## moissydan98

no such thing as over accessorizing when it comes to coach  i love this cute little bear!!


----------



## VSOP

One of my late night buys, found these on the outlet but also still on retail. Lucky for me, I got the outlet price. Lol


----------



## whateve

cassy kate said:


> View attachment 4991285
> View attachment 4991285
> 
> Happy to share my Alie shoulder bag, got lots of compliments, am very happy with this purchase.


I've never seen this style before. Thanks for sharing! It's cute!


----------



## Wendyann7

Got these today from coach outlet!  They fit my new big iPhone!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Wendyann7 said:


> Got these today from coach outlet!  They fit my new big iPhone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992941


Nice! What else do they fit?


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> Early morning maiden voyage to work with my Coach Forever Ergo in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988028


Awesome! I love this bag and this color. Congrats!


VSOP said:


> Here are my recent purchases. The straps are going back. Everything else are keepers.


Love your haul. Enjoy your new beauties.


holiday123 said:


> My keepers. Probably too much blue but
> View attachment 4988268


Great haul! Everything looks nice. Enjoy.


crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 4988349
> View attachment 4988351


Yes!!!! Love these totes. Congrats!


Wendyann7 said:


> My newest acquisition.  Happy Valentines weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988680


Bag twin. Love the Cerise Cashin 22. Enjoy.


holiday123 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 4989075
> View attachment 4989076
> View attachment 4989077
> View attachment 4989078


Beautiful!! Love the color and snakeskin details.


Pebbles1 said:


> New arrivals   I’m in love!
> View attachment 4989505
> View attachment 4989506


So cute!


cassy kate said:


> View attachment 4991285
> View attachment 4991285
> 
> Happy to share my Alie shoulder bag, got lots of compliments, am very happy with this purchase.


Stunning!!


daniellainez67 said:


> no such thing as over accessorizing when it comes to coach  i love this cute little bear!!
> View attachment 4991431
> View attachment 4991434


I agree. They both look good with this bag.


VSOP said:


> One of my late night buys, found these on the outlet but also still on retail. Lucky for me, I got the outlet price. Lol


Cute! I had these in my cart, but lost them. Regret it now.


----------



## holiday123

Boysenberry Kira arrived. Color is really pretty. About the same size as sadie, but phone can fit in the top slip pocket. Took a picture next to bordeaux to accentuate the purple in Kira.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Boysenberry Kira arrived. Color is really pretty. About the same size as sadie, but phone can fit in the top slip pocket. Took a picture next to bordeaux to accentuate the purple in Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993970


Love it! Is it a keeper?


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Is it a keeper?


Yes! Doesn't hurt that my mom bought it for me as a gift lol. It's really pretty, small but fits my huge phone and one of the compartments has 4 credit card slots. Will make a great bag for nights out or the casino


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Yes! Doesn't hurt that my mom bought it for me as a gift lol. It's really pretty, small but fits my huge phone and one of the compartments has 4 credit card slots. Will make a great bag for nights out or the casino


Oh good! Sounds like my kinda bag lol


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh good! Sounds like my kinda bag lol


yes like a 2 compartment nolita!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> yes like a 2 compartment nolita!


Win win for me!


----------



## paula3boys

holiday123 said:


> yes like a 2 compartment nolita!


I watched a YT review saying she thought it was annoying that the 2 compartments took away from space available had it been just one. Do you feel that way at all? She also didn't like how the middle part bulged when putting something in there. I was looking forward to the middle part for my phone and separating frequent items from less frequent in the two compartments. I haven't received mine yet (not till Monday  )


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> I watched a YT review saying she thought it was annoying that the 2 compartments took away from space available had it been just one. Do you feel that way at all? She also didn't like how the middle part bulged when putting something in there. I was looking forward to the middle part for my phone and separating frequent items from less frequent in the two compartments. I haven't received mine yet (not till Monday  )


I must have watched the same video.  I was wondering the same things about the bag.


----------



## Alexa5

paula3boys said:


> I watched a YT review saying she thought it was annoying that the 2 compartments took away from space available had it been just one. Do you feel that way at all? She also didn't like how the middle part bulged when putting something in there. I was looking forward to the middle part for my phone and separating frequent items from less frequent in the two compartments. I haven't received mine yet (not till Monday  )





BeachBagGal said:


> I must have watched the same video.  I was wondering the same things about the bag.


I just put in a few items, and it seems great.  I put a mini skinny in the front, a gusset card case in the back, and my phone in the middle.  It works well.  I love that the phone has an open compartment, and it doesn’t bulge much.  You can’t tell it is bulging from the front view.  It is actually quite a smart design.


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> I just put in a few items, and it seems great.  I put a mini skinny in the front, a gusset card case in the back, and my phone in the middle.  It works well.  I love that the phone has an open compartment, and it doesn’t bulge much.  You can’t tell it is bulging from the front view.  It is actually quite a smart design.





paula3boys said:


> I watched a YT review saying she thought it was annoying that the 2 compartments took away from space available had it been just one. Do you feel that way at all? She also didn't like how the middle part bulged when putting something in there. I was looking forward to the middle part for my phone and separating frequent items from less frequent in the two compartments. I haven't received mine yet (not till Monday  )


Yes agreed. I haven't used kira yet, but sadie is similar and I use one compartment to secure my cash, cards and key fob and the other compartment for phone, chapstick, gum, sunnies etc. With kira it should work the same except phone can go in slip vs having to unzip compartment.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I did it again! Had to have the uk Japan exclusive Mickey doll (middle)! Now I am complete!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> I just put in a few items, and it seems great.  I put a mini skinny in the front, a gusset card case in the back, and my phone in the middle.  It works well.  I love that the phone has an open compartment, and it doesn’t bulge much.  You can’t tell it is bulging from the front view.  It is actually quite a smart design.


Oh good to hear.


----------



## inkfade

holiday123 said:


> Boysenberry Kira arrived. Color is really pretty. About the same size as sadie, but phone can fit in the top slip pocket. Took a picture next to bordeaux to accentuate the purple in Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993970



Gorgeous pics! I saw this and instantly went to buy the Kira. Boysenberry has probably been my favorite Coach color ever, but I never actually bought any of the bags it came in, as none of them seemed functional for me, or I didn't like the style enough. Hadn't seen this one, though, and it fills a gap in my collection, so it's a win-win! So excited to finally own something in this delicious purple!


----------



## Daisy22

CoachMaven said:


> Early morning maiden voyage to work with my Coach Forever Ergo in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988028


How are you liking the Ergo?


----------



## CoachMaven

Daisy22 said:


> How are you liking the Ergo?


I'm really liking it. Great shoulder bag, lightweight and stays put. The slim profile makes it easy to wear. I went to my local store to show my SA the bag and they had gotten them in, the regular sized are really small! I couldn't use that size as an every day bag.


----------



## redwood66

Added black to my Willis 18 collection.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Added black to my Willis 18 collection.
> 
> View attachment 4997793


You're adding and I'm culling lol Love the scarf on hunter, it's so pretty.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> You're adding and I'm culling lol Love the scarf on hunter, it's so pretty.


Thank you!  I did cull the sunlight because I just don't use yellow.  What do you have left?


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!  I did cull the sunlight because I just don't use yellow.  What do you have left?


Only hunter and heather grey.  Keeping them for now even though my phone only fits vertically in back pocket and sticks up lol


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Only hunter and heather grey.  Keeping them for now even though my phone only fits vertically in back pocket and sticks up lol


The phone can be an issue but luckily mine fits horizontally in the outside slip pocket.  It's tight but it fits.  It does stick up out of the tiny green willis I just got though, but I couldn't pass up that teeny cute bag!


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> The phone can be an issue but luckily mine fits horizontally in the outside slip pocket.  It's tight but it fits.  It does stick up out of the tiny green willis I just got though, but I couldn't pass up that teeny cute bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997929


Omg what fits in that tiny toy bag?!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

redwood66 said:


> The phone can be an issue but luckily mine fits horizontally in the outside slip pocket.  It's tight but it fits.  It does stick up out of the tiny green willis I just got though, but I couldn't pass up that teeny cute bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997929


That is adorable


----------



## Lee22

Finally I was able to snag the stone troupe carryall


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> Omg what fits in that tiny toy bag?!!


Not much!      But it's too dang cute and I had a $25 merch card so it was $78 from the outlet online.  It even came with an adjustable strap!


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> Not much!      But it's too dang cute and I had a $25 merch card so it was $78 from the outlet online.  It even came with an adjustable strap!
> 
> View attachment 4997997
> 
> View attachment 4997998


It's very cute... But how do you carry it? Wear with another bag? I bought the lemon top handle one but still on the fence. It's basically a coin purse with a crossbody strap.


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> It's very cute... But how do you carry it? Wear with another bag? I bought the lemon top handle one but still on the fence. It's basically a coin purse with a crossbody strap.


It is really just a teeny cute bag and not good for much of anything.  I see it like the little tabby or parker bag charms.  But I could make it work if I had a dress with no pockets or only wanted to carry just my cards and maybe a mask.  My keys might fit too with the card case.  The strap is really long which is surprising for such a tiny bag and I appreciate that.  I would never have paid the original price for it but at $78 it's a fun little thing.  I haven't carried it yet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

redwood66 said:


> Not much!      But it's too dang cute and I had a $25 merch card so it was $78 from the outlet online.  It even came with an adjustable strap!
> 
> View attachment 4997997
> 
> View attachment 4997998


That’s adorable and I love the color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Added black to my Willis 18 collection.
> 
> View attachment 4997793


O M G!!!!!


----------



## momofgirls

redwood66 said:


> It is really just a teeny cute bag and not good for much of anything.  I see it like the little tabby or parker bag charms.  But I could make it work if I had a dress with no pockets or only wanted to carry just my cards and maybe a mask.  My keys might fit too with the card case.  The strap is really long which is surprising for such a tiny bag and I appreciate that.  I would never have paid the original price for it but at $78 it's a fun little thing.  I haven't carried it yet.


It would be cute crossbody too!


----------



## pursula

Lee22 said:


> Finally I was able to snag the stone troupe carryall
> View attachment 4997986


Love it! I had the cadet multi coming to me, but when it got here they had sent me a giant backpack... sent it back but by that time they had sold out. Got an email with the refund today.


----------



## Lee22

pursula said:


> Love it! I had the cadet multi coming to me, but when it got here they had sent me a giant backpack... sent it back but by that time they had sold out. Got an email with the refund today.


Thank you but such a disappointment. I also originally ordered then went to backorder/ canceled 2 days later but thanks to TPFer posting   I was able call store to hold for a pickup.


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## Icecaramellatte

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I did it again! Had to have the uk Japan exclusive Mickey doll (middle)! Now I am complete!


Ooh I didn't even know about the middle one.  I thought I was so lucky getting the black and white one a few weeks ago. Congrats! Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## carterazo

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I did it again! Had to have the uk Japan exclusive Mickey doll (middle)! Now I am complete!



These are adorable!


----------



## carterazo

Lee22 said:


> Finally I was able to snag the stone troupe carryall
> View attachment 4997986



Gorgeous!  Is this the smaller one? I never saw it or I would have jumped on it too.  My wallet escaped!   Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Lee22

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this the smaller one? I never saw it or I would have jumped on it too.  My wallet escaped!   Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you and Yes it is the smaller one. This size wears very well. I first saw it a couple weeks ago on FOS but then it went to backorder/canceled quickly. Conducted a search and saw it on a couple international sites. But then a fellow tpfer posted some spy pictures and there she was so called store and asked them to hold it for me until I could pick up. So happy with this one.


----------



## pursula

Got these in the mail today! have a few more goodies coming.


----------



## redwood66

UK exclusive Kat saddle bag in 1941 saddle color with a Beat chain.  What a great bag and I'm glad I snagged it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

redwood66 said:


> UK exclusive Kat saddle bag in 1941 saddle color with a Beat chain.  What a great bag and I'm glad I snagged it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999598


Is the bottom suede ?


----------



## redwood66

elvisfan4life said:


> Is the bottom suede ?


No it's only suede on the front under the flap.  It's pebbled on back and flap, smooth on bottom and up the sides.


----------



## houseof999

Pine joining her sister Hibiscus multi.


----------



## maelv

houseof999 said:


> Pine joining her sister Hibiscus multi.
> View attachment 4999864


I love the troupe totes!! I just snagged two 16s myself, one in plain old black and the other in chalk multi should be joing it’s sister soon


----------



## houseof999

maelv said:


> I love the troupe totes!! I just snagged two 16s myself, one in plain old black and the other in chalk multi should be joing it’s sister soon


Ooh post pic of both when you get it!


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Pine joining her sister Hibiscus multi.
> View attachment 4999864


I have pine coming Thursday!  I see more blue tones in this picture. Is that due tti the lighting?


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I have pine coming Thursday!  I see more blue tones in this picture. Is that due tti the lighting?


My phone camera makes it look more vibrant but it does look a little bluish green. It's looks nothing like the color of pine Cassie though. Here's a pic of it indoors.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> My phone camera makes it look more vibrant but it does look a little bluish green. It's looks nothing like the color of pine Cassie though. Here's a pic of it indoors.
> View attachment 5000211


Thank you!


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> My phone camera makes it look more vibrant but it does look a little bluish green. It's looks nothing like the color of pine Cassie though. Here's a pic of it indoors.
> View attachment 5000211


I love these!


----------



## samfalstaff

MelissaPurse said:


> Brought this 1st generation Rogue in the color Mineral back into my collection. ☺
> View attachment 4982519


Gorgeous! We're bag twins!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

New to me Coach 1941 Riley 18 Top Handle in Peacock
Seller says she used it a few times but it's in pristine condition.
Such a gorgeous bag and I'm so happy it's all mine!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coach retail finally going back to clearance.....as it should....75% off...I remember when they would send to clearance and you could use a coupon...........


----------



## tealocean

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> New to me Coach 1941 Riley 18 Top Handle in Peacock
> Seller says she used it a few times but it's in pristine condition.
> Such a gorgeous bag and I'm so happy it's all mine!
> View attachment 5001245
> View attachment 5001376
> View attachment 5001377


This is so cute and I such a pretty color! Congratulations on finding it.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Tabby bags. Black Shoulder bag and Seep Red Top Handle.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My new Tabby bags. Black Shoulder bag and Seep Red Top Handle.
> 
> View attachment 5001901


Yessss lady


----------



## IntheOcean

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> New to me Coach 1941 Riley 18 Top Handle in Peacock
> Seller says she used it a few times but it's in pristine condition.
> Such a gorgeous bag and I'm so happy it's all mine!
> View attachment 5001245
> View attachment 5001376
> View attachment 5001377


Love this bag!  Congrats, so beautiful, and the attention to detail is truly impressive.


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coach retail finally going back to clearance.....as it should....75% off...I remember when they would send to clearance and you could use a coupon...........
> 
> View attachment 5001608


Gorgeous bag, the deal you got is great!  


SEWDimples said:


> My new Tabby bags. Black Shoulder bag and Seep Red Top Handle.
> 
> View attachment 5001901


Two are sure better than one  Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

IntheOcean said:


> Love this bag!  Congrats, so beautiful, and the attention to detail is truly impressive.
> Gorgeous bag, the deal you got is great!
> 
> Two are sure better than one  Congrats!


Thank you. Alotttttt of great stuff at 75% right now


----------



## Alexa5

In case anyone wants to see the Kaffe Fassett tote in person, here it is.  I liked much more than I expected in person...it is quite cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

More 75%


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coach retail finally going back to clearance.....as it should....75% off...I remember when they would send to clearance and you could use a coupon...........
> 
> View attachment 5001608


Nice! Missed those clearance days.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> More 75%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001989
> View attachment 5001990
> View attachment 5001992


Great haul! Love the Double Swagger.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Great haul! Love the Double Swagger.


Ty freeeen.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

a few 75% finds from outlets


----------



## Narnanz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a few 75% finds from outlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003474
> View attachment 5003475
> View attachment 5003476
> View attachment 5003477
> View attachment 5003478


Love living Coach vicariously thru you....we dont have Outlets in New Zealand


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Narnanz said:


> Love living Coach vicariously thru you....we dont have Outlets in New Zealand


Awwww dear I am sorry


----------



## paula3boys

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a few 75% finds from outlets


Do you have a group shot of your entire collection? You always have great finds. Would love to see your entire collection in group pictures or a video snip!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

paula3boys said:


> Do you have a group shot of your entire collection? You always have great finds. Would love to see your entire collection in group pictures or a video snip!


Gullll. Thats to much workkkkkkkkkk. Lol


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a few 75% finds from outlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003474
> View attachment 5003475
> View attachment 5003476
> View attachment 5003477
> View attachment 5003478


LOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEE #3

Fantastic finds - as always!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> LOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEE #3
> 
> Fantastic finds - as always!


The leather is crazyyyy but the price made me do it. lol


----------



## Narnanz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Awwww dear I am sorry


my Visa isn't..Lol.....I love seeing your finds.


----------



## Ellie243

Just got my five ring key case in crossgrain leather


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My determination of waiting pays of.....


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My determination of waiting pays of.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004645
> View attachment 5004646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .  Everything hits the outlets!!!!  This is a major score!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thanks Dear.


----------



## tannedsilk

GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL STOP!

That's CRAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL STOP!
> 
> That's CRAZY!!!!!!!


You know me and my waiting....its my HIGH......


----------



## idulceamore

Love love 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my charlie mini  with cassie chain strap


----------



## samfalstaff

Just got this...Vintage Black Court. Photo does not do this bag justice as I am a poor photographer. But I sense a slippery slope with these beautiful bags. (My thanks to @whateve for authenticating!)


----------



## MiaKay

Amazing find! Love this bag 



samfalstaff said:


> Just got this...Vintage Black Court. Photo does not do this bag justice as I am a poor photographer. But I sense a slippery slope with these beautiful bags. (My thanks to @whateve for authenticating!)
> 
> View attachment 5004798


----------



## MiaKay

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a few 75% finds from outlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003474
> View attachment 5003475
> View attachment 5003476
> View attachment 5003477
> View attachment 5003478



Great finds! I have the Tabby hobo in saddle and I adore the style, it’s been my most used bag since I purchased it. I hope Coach releases it again or does a similar silhouette - it carries so much plus has that smooshy leather many of us love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I had to get Black Cass and Red Tabby at these prices!!! Why leave them behind


----------



## MiaKay

For the first time in my life I found retail bags at my outlet for 70% off so I grabbed this Signature Chain Duffle! I’m having second thoughts since bringing it home, though - it’s not quite as slouchy as I’d hoped. I do love the duffle style and the chain adds a nice edgy touch but still not sure. 

Does anyone else here have this bag? I’d love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## SEWDimples

Some recent accessory purchases from outlet. Pink card case came from    FB group member and older keychain from eBay.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My determination of waiting pays of.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004645
> View attachment 5004646


OMG!!! Amazing outlet find. I love it Rogue 39 size.


crazyforcoach09 said:


> I had to get Black Cass and Red Tabby at these prices!!! Why leave them behind
> View attachment 5005035
> View attachment 5005036


Nice haul. Recently started loving Tabby bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> OMG!!! Amazing outlet find. I love it Rogue 39 size.
> 
> Nice haul. Recently started loving Tabby bags.


Thank yiuuuuuu


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Some recent accessory purchases from outlet. Pink card case came from    FB group member and older keychain from eBay.
> 
> View attachment 5005765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005773


Niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My friends recent outlet find - not a return - they had a few - yes they are deleted


----------



## Lee22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My friends recent outlet find - not a return - they had a few - yes they are deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006190


So cute which location?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lee22 said:


> So cute which location?


Oh. I have not a clue


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I had to get Black Cass and Red Tabby at these prices!!! Why leave them behind
> View attachment 5005035
> View attachment 5005036


Are the Tabby Hobo and Cass Hobo leathers similar?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Are the Tabby Hobo and Cass Hobo leathers similar?


Yes boo


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes boo


Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This 75% is crazy GREAT


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This 75% is crazy GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007697
> View attachment 5007698
> View attachment 5007699


This is a great haul. Love the deals. Twins on the Dusty Rose TR Bandit, sold the Violet Bandit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> This is a great haul. Love the deals. Twins on the Dusty Rose TR Bandit, sold the Violet Bandit.


We twins on alot


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This 75% is crazy GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007697
> View attachment 5007698
> View attachment 5007699



That's insane!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> That's insane!


RIGHT


----------



## ccstone04

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This 75% is crazy GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007697
> View attachment 5007698
> View attachment 5007699


Beautiful!!! I was just searching everywhere for the Bandit Hobo in black online  GREAT find!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ccstone04 said:


> Beautiful!!! I was just searching everywhere for the Bandit Hobo in black online  GREAT find!


Thank you


----------



## jessica.berman

MiaKay said:


> For the first time in my life I found retail bags at my outlet for 70% off so I grabbed this Signature Chain Duffle! I’m having second thoughts since bringing it home, though - it’s not quite as slouchy as I’d hoped. I do love the duffle style and the chain adds a nice edgy touch but still not sure.
> 
> Does anyone else here have this bag? I’d love to hear your thoughts!



I have 2 of the Duffle 20s with smooth glovetanned leather, and they both got slouchier with use, but I wouldn't say they puddle like the legacy duffle.


----------



## MiaKay

jessica.berman said:


> I have 2 of the Duffle 20s with smooth glovetanned leather, and they both got slouchier with use, but I wouldn't say they puddle like the legacy duffle.



Thank you! That helps


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This 75% is crazy GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007697
> View attachment 5007698
> View attachment 5007699


The violet Bandit is gorgeous!


----------



## tearosenj

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This 75% is crazy GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007697
> View attachment 5007698
> View attachment 5007699


Where did you get it?  Is it online or in store?  I love the pink one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tearosenj said:


> Where did you get it?  Is it online or in store?  I love the pink one!


Outlets


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My outlet finds


----------



## MiaKay

Went to my local outlet today to return the signature chain duffle and saw a 1941 duffle with rivets in chalk. I asked the SA to check if they had more colours in storage and she brought back a few including this beauty - the exact one I had been lusting after  super excited!

Here it is - the 1941 duffle in oxblood. I adore the smooshy leather, plus the dark hardware goes amazingly well with this colour. I’m so happy, never thought I’d find a 1941 style that I love this much at an unbelievable price!

Also picked up a key fob


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008892
> View attachment 5008893


Great haul!


----------



## SEWDimples

My Taupe Signature Cassie 19 with silver hardware. Also, the cute mini turn lock Saddle bag charm.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My Taupe Signature Cassie 19 with silver hardware. Also, the cute mini turn lock Saddle bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 5009520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009521


Hunti I need that lil pouch


----------



## Lee22

Black Cherry Snakeskin Hutton


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hunti I need that lil pouch


They are so cute. I want one in the Waterfall color to go with my Midnight Navy Cashin tote.


----------



## VSOP

SEWDimples said:


> They are so cute. I want one in the Waterfall color to go with my Midnight Navy Cashin tote.



That’s what I did with mine!


----------



## SEWDimples

VSOP said:


> That’s what I did with mine!


Please share a pic. TIA.


----------



## VSOP

SEWDimples said:


> Please share a pic. TIA.



Ignore the packaging, lol


----------



## SEWDimples

VSOP said:


> Ignore the packaging, lol


Perfect!!! I love how it looks witht he bag. I have to get one for sure now. Thank you.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

@paula3boys they restocked the AirPods Pro case!  






						COACH® Outlet | Wireless Earbud Case In Signature Canvas
					

Shop Large Wireless Earbud Case In Signature Canvas On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive      Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.




					www.coachoutlet.com


----------



## Alexa5

Chalk floral bow dinky


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> Chalk floral bow dinky
> 
> View attachment 5011226


Prettttty


----------



## Internetjunge

Buy it now Rogue 25 in Responsible Original Leather


----------



## paula3boys

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> @paula3boys they restocked the AirPods Pro case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH® Outlet | Wireless Earbud Case In Signature Canvas
> 
> 
> Shop Large Wireless Earbud Case In Signature Canvas On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive      Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coachoutlet.com


Thank you!


----------



## Alexa5

KF Callie:


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Perfect!!! I love how it looks witht he bag. I have to get one for sure now. Thank you.


looks like it was on the FOS


----------



## Jaidybug

Oh that’s beautiful! Love it!


----------



## SeattleGal93

My latest purchase! I finally just got a “big girl” job this past week (graduated college just before pandemic hit) and to celebrate I went to the store to pick out a work bag. I went with the Willow tote in black! Love it but wish it had some interior pockets. Anyone use an organizer with their Coach totes? Overall, really happy with the bag and excited to have a new job using my degree!


----------



## MiaKay

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest purchase! I finally just got a “big girl” job this past week (graduated college just before pandemic hit) and to celebrate I went to the store to pick out a work bag. I went with the Willow tote in black! Love it but wish it had some interior pockets. Anyone use an organizer with their Coach totes? Overall, really happy with the bag and excited to have a new job using my degree!
> View attachment 5012557



Congratulations on graduating, getting a job and a beautiful bag to match! I adore the Willow tote, it’s classy, luxe and perfect for use in a professional setting.


----------



## SeattleGal93

MiaKay said:


> Congratulations on graduating, getting a job and a beautiful bag to match! I adore the Willow tote, it’s classy, luxe and perfect for use in a professional setting.


Thank you!


----------



## momofgirls

Lee22 said:


> looks like it was on the FOS
> View attachment 5011752


Do u know the style #?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Alexa5 said:


> Chalk floral bow dinky
> 
> View attachment 5011226


So pretty!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest purchase! I finally just got a “big girl” job this past week (graduated college just before pandemic hit) and to celebrate I went to the store to pick out a work bag. I went with the Willow tote in black! Love it but wish it had some interior pockets. Anyone use an organizer with their Coach totes? Overall, really happy with the bag and excited to have a new job using my degree!
> View attachment 5012557


Beautiful tote! Congratulations on your new job! Well done!


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## Lee22

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest purchase! I finally just got a “big girl” job this past week (graduated college just before pandemic hit) and to celebrate I went to the store to pick out a work bag. I went with the Willow tote in black! Love it but wish it had some interior pockets. Anyone use an organizer with their Coach totes? Overall, really happy with the bag and excited to have a new job using my degree!
> View attachment 5012557


Congratulations - Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lee22

momofgirls said:


> Do u know the style #?


3727


----------



## momofgirls

Lee22 said:


> 3727


Thanks @Lee22


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> looks like it was on the FOS
> View attachment 5011752


Thanks, but I missed it.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 5012662
> View attachment 5012663


Blach Cashin Tote is gorgeous.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Buy Now Rogue in ORL buttercup! I’m in love with this color.


----------



## pocketpikachu

My new Tabby


----------



## elvisfan4life

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest purchase! I finally just got a “big girl” job this past week (graduated college just before pandemic hit) and to celebrate I went to the store to pick out a work bag. I went with the Willow tote in black! Love it but wish it had some interior pockets. Anyone use an organizer with their Coach totes? Overall, really happy with the bag and excited to have a new job using my degree!
> View attachment 5012557



Congratulations on both !!! Enjoy that fab bag xx


----------



## idulceamore

Ready for spring


----------



## idulceamore

Ready for spring 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5013840


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> Chalk floral bow dinky
> 
> View attachment 5011226


Love this!  So pretty and perfect!


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> KF Callie:
> 
> View attachment 5011506
> View attachment 5011507


Another stunner!  I am loving all your new floral purchases!


----------



## musiclover

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest purchase! I finally just got a “big girl” job this past week (graduated college just before pandemic hit) and to celebrate I went to the store to pick out a work bag. I went with the Willow tote in black! Love it but wish it had some interior pockets. Anyone use an organizer with their Coach totes? Overall, really happy with the bag and excited to have a new job using my degree!
> View attachment 5012557


Congratulations on your new tote and fabulous accomplishments!


----------



## pursula

Got these beautiful green bags recently. My first rogue (currently rocking the Rexy strap that I am IN LOVE WITH) and this lime vintage that I washed in Dawn and conditioned. Never enough green!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Tiggerhawk said:


> Buy Now Rogue in ORL buttercup! I’m in love with this color.


Beautiful color!


----------



## idulceamore

Searching for this cutie


----------



## jessica.berman

SeattleGal93 said:


> My latest purchase! I finally just got a “big girl” job this past week (graduated college just before pandemic hit) and to celebrate I went to the store to pick out a work bag. I went with the Willow tote in black! Love it but wish it had some interior pockets. Anyone use an organizer with their Coach totes? Overall, really happy with the bag and excited to have a new job using my degree!
> View attachment 5012557




I bought this in December, and was wondering the same thing about a good organizer for the sections.  Sorry I can't help with your question, but would also like to know if anyone has found a good insert that works with the Willow tote!!


----------



## SEWDimples

My Mango Riley Top Handle 22. Love the color and leather interior and exterior. Wish they made it in more beautiful colors.


----------



## SEWDimples

pursula said:


> Got these beautiful green bags recently. My first rogue (currently rocking the Rexy strap that I am IN LOVE WITH) and this lime vintage that I washed in Dawn and conditioned. Never enough green!


Gorgeous! Love both colors and I like vintage Coach bags as well. I have a pretty vintage Ergo bag on the way.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> My Mango Riley Top Handle 22. Love the color and leather interior and exterior. Wish they made it in more beautiful colors.
> 
> View attachment 5015601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015606


Yessss friend


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This rogue is HAWT - I passed on it several times but once it hit 75% I snagged it. Nice pair of ripped jeans...tshirt, fly sneakers and this bag - totally SWAG


----------



## holiday123

Adding a mini tabby bag charm. Like the hinged o ring attachment on the new one.  Taffy/candied orange and I swear it smells like it sounds haha. Family picture.


----------



## holiday123

Adding duffle 16 in the prettiest green  with a picture next to duffle 20 in hunter. The 16 is actually taller than the 20. So glad I ordered this.


----------



## VSOP

holiday123 said:


> Adding duffle 16 in the prettiest green  with a picture next to duffle 20 in hunter. The 16 is actually taller than the 20. So glad I ordered this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016852
> View attachment 5016855



Oh my! I want the duffle 16 in green. Thanks for sharing, I may go ahead and pull the trigger.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Adding a mini tabby bag charm. Like the hinged o ring attachment on the new one.  Taffy/candied orange and I swear it smells like it sounds haha. Family picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016847



These are adorable! I wish I hadn't passed on the ones I saw instore.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Adding duffle 16 in the prettiest green  with a picture next to duffle 20 in hunter. The 16 is actually taller than the 20. So glad I ordered this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016852
> View attachment 5016855



Love that green!


----------



## pursula

Grabbed this one yesterday. Mentioned to my SA that I saw it in the store a few months ago and I hated I missed it. He says, “Oh! We still have that in the back, in black and white!” And here we are.


----------



## pursula

idulceamore said:


> Searching for this cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015060


There is a black one on poshmark up for sale for $100 if you aren’t set on the denim!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Adding duffle 16 in the prettiest green  with a picture next to duffle 20 in hunter. The 16 is actually taller than the 20. So glad I ordered this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016852
> View attachment 5016855


Looove that color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pursula said:


> Grabbed this one yesterday. Mentioned to my SA that I saw it in the store a few months ago and I hated I missed it. He says, “Oh! We still have that in the back, in black and white!” And here we are.


Twins. I just got black


----------



## holiday123

Another novelty strap. It's like a parchment color leather vs chalk. Very pretty.

Then picked up the regular size Tate and had tea roses added to give it a spring/summery feel. Really like this bag. It has 2 front and back outer slip pockets (smaller pockets leather lined, larger pockets canvas lined and fit a large phone) and canvas interior lining with a snap pocket inside.

The strap and bag were made in cambodia. I haven't paid attention to the made in lately, seems new.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Original natural leather Swinger 20 in bright carmine. Such a cute little bag! It comes with a short chain shoulder strap but I have dinky chain strap to wear it crossbody too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Satcheldoll said:


> Original natural leather Swinger 20 in bright carmine. Such a cute little bag! It comes with a short chain shoulder strap but I have dinky chain strap to wear it crossbody too.


Love this color! Nice and bright?


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Another novelty strap. It's like a parchment color leather vs chalk. Very pretty.
> 
> Then picked up the regular size Tate and had tea roses added to give it a spring/summery feel. Really like this bag. It has 2 front and back outer slip pockets (smaller pockets leather lined, larger pockets canvas lined and fit a large phone) and canvas interior lining with a snap pocket inside.
> 
> The strap and bag were made in cambodia. I haven't paid attention to the made in lately, seems new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018126
> View attachment 5018124
> View attachment 5018125


Cute with the flowers!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Another novelty strap. It's like a parchment color leather vs chalk. Very pretty.
> 
> Then picked up the regular size Tate and had tea roses added to give it a spring/summery feel. Really like this bag. It has 2 front and back outer slip pockets (smaller pockets leather lined, larger pockets canvas lined and fit a large phone) and canvas interior lining with a snap pocket inside.
> 
> The strap and bag were made in cambodia. I haven't paid attention to the made in lately, seems new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018126
> View attachment 5018124
> View attachment 5018125


Love it! Does a full size wallet fit in the center compartment? I love the flower customization!


----------



## idulceamore

pursula said:


> There is a black one on poshmark up for sale for $100 if you aren’t set on the denim!


Wow thats a good price but i just check its not there must be sold


----------



## Oli2259

Arrived yesterday. This one was hard to find in Canada


----------



## Satcheldoll

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! Nice and bright?


It's not as bright as the picture makes it appear but it is a bright pink.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Love it! Does a full size wallet fit in the center compartment? I love the flower customization!


Thank you! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
It fits the soft wallet from a few years ago pretty easily


----------



## VSOP

SEWDimples said:


> My new Tabby bags. Black Shoulder bag and Seep Red Top Handle.
> 
> View attachment 5001901



Top handle tabby owners:

Does the top handle tabby squeak? If it does squeak, is it a deal breaker? Is there anything to stop it from squeaking?  Do you hold it by the top handle or use shoulder strap?


----------



## MiaKay

I was supposed to be on a buying ban but oops 

1941 clutch in heather gray. It has an oxblood interior so it looks lovely with my oxblood duffle!


----------



## BeachBagGal

The prettiest nail polish bottles! ❤️


----------



## MiaKay

BeachBagGal said:


> The prettiest nail polish bottles! ❤



These are super cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> The prettiest nail polish bottles! ❤️


Yes, there are cute.


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> The prettiest nail polish bottles! ❤


Ah, they're so cute! I wish I could buy these, if only my nails weren't so brittle. I may have to stop by Sephora and see these in-person just for fun.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Ah, they're so cute! I wish I could buy these, if only my nails weren't so brittle. I may have to stop by Sephora and see these in-person just for fun.


Aw I’m sorry about your nails.  They even come with little nail art stickers.


----------



## BagLadyT

She’s beautiful and I found her on the Coach Outlet website!


----------



## MiaKay

My buying ban is going great 

Just couldn’t say no to the 1941 duffle in chili - she was calling my name


----------



## Pebbles1

My new pickups from outlet online. The Parker was only $87!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

BagLadyT said:


> She’s beautiful and I found her on the Coach Outlet website!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019402


I don’t usually like patchwork bags, but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## BagLadyT

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I don’t usually like patchwork bags, but this one is gorgeous!



Thank you! I’m the same! I’m ok with patchwork on blankets but this works!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NA


----------



## Wendyann7

holiday123 said:


> Adding duffle 16 in the prettiest green  with a picture next to duffle 20 in hunter. The 16 is actually taller than the 20. So glad I ordered this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016852
> View attachment 5016855


so cute!  can you update, sometime, what fits?  I have the cashin 22.  would you say they fit close to the same amt?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new to me Fog Ace.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This rogue is HAWT - I passed on it several times but once it hit 75% I snagged it. Nice pair of ripped jeans...tshirt, fly sneakers and this bag - totally SWAG
> 
> View attachment 5016820


Congrats! Never have too many black Rogues. 


holiday123 said:


> Adding a mini tabby bag charm. Like the hinged o ring attachment on the new one.  Taffy/candied orange and I swear it smells like it sounds haha. Family picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016847


So cute! Love the colors. I have to try to get one of these. I have the Saddle bag charms.


Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Fog Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021479


Congrats! Like the Fog color. Explains why I cannot sell my medium Saddle bag in Fog. What is the bag charm? What design is on the other side?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Never have too many black Rogues.
> 
> So cute! Love the colors. I have to try to get one of these. I have the Saddle bag charms.
> 
> Congrats! Like the Fog color. Explains why I cannot sell my medium Saddle bag in Fog. What is the bag charm? What design is on the other side?


I love this charm. I bought it from Coach not too long ago and I love that it has a pattern on both sides!


----------



## SEWDimples

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I love this charm. I bought it from Coach not too long ago and I love that it has a pattern on both sides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021637


Thanks! I remember the tea rose cluster version with with black, blue, chalk and green. I forgot about the single tea rose, but it is beautiful on both sides.


----------



## holiday123

Wendyann7 said:


> so cute!  can you update, sometime, what fits?  I have the cashin 22.  would you say they fit close to the same amt?


I would guess close to the same, maybe a bit more in cashin 22, and also would be more organized in cashin 22. I honestly haven't used either yet (I can't seem to move out of my hammitt vip for some reason) but both are a great size for me and I just love my duffles so will have to move in soon.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Fog Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021479


Love that bag charm! Is it newer or older?

edit: I saw your response that you purchased it earlier.


----------



## ccstone04

New to me  small 1941 Bandit in black with oxblood and adorable insert pouch.


----------



## Lee22

I didn’t know if I would love this Carrie 23 backpack but it is gorgeous irl - the mango color tops it off. Will be keeping this one and use during my son’s upcoming college visit!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> I didn’t know if I would love this Carrie 23 backpack but it is gorgeous irl - the mango color tops it off. Will be keeping this one and use during my son’s upcoming college visit!
> 
> View attachment 5024358
> View attachment 5024359
> View attachment 5024360


Love your backpack in Mango color.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Love your backpack in Mango color.


Thanks!


----------



## Riezky

.


----------



## rubypurple

I’ve been eyeing this bag for so long and I’m glad I finally have her in my collection.


----------



## jessica.berman

Originals Quinn Crossbody.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Here’s my green pillow tabby.


----------



## samfalstaff

New to me Tribeca crossbody in Ink. A perfect shade of purple!   (Thanks to the wonderful Coach authenticators whateve and Hyacinth)


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My determination of waiting pays of.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004645
> View attachment 5004646


Fire!!!!


----------



## MiaKay

samfalstaff said:


> New to me Tribeca crossbody in Ink. A perfect shade of purple!   (Thanks to the wonderful Coach authenticators whateve and Hyacinth)
> View attachment 5026226



Amazing find! Congrats


----------



## tearosenj

rubypurple said:


> I’ve been eyeing this bag for so long and I’m glad I finally have her in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024915


where did you get it?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I received the Coach Cashin Tote in Red Fruits a few days ago. I was expecting the Plant green the next day but it was delayed. I took picks of the packaging of the red fruits at night. They packed it well, the way I like it  with all the stuffing but . . . I was horrified  to find they left the drawstrings from the dust bag hanging outside the box  so the strings were filthy dirty. Any way to me the red fruits just look plain old tan to me. I didn’t see any pink cast to it. I did expect it to be on the neutral side but not this much so I did not know what to think for the moment.
Here are pics with packaging. They even stuffed the sides! Loved it.

When the Plant Green arrived I took pics of both in daylight.
I’m still not sure about the red fruits but it does look slightly more pink here. I do love the way the linings match the outside color.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

My haul from my trip to Hawaii....


----------



## alice87

Is it mini rogue? It is cute. 





idulceamore said:


> Searching for this cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015060


----------



## rubypurple

tearosenj said:


> where did you get it?


Coach retail store in Northbrook, IL


----------



## SEWDimples

My small FOS haul. 

Woven novelty strap in Confetti Pink Multi



Two new masks (Rexy and Uni)


----------



## Narnanz

New to me 2007 Coach Bleecker tattersall after much refurbishment from being painted yellow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> My small FOS haul.
> 
> Woven novelty strap in Confetti Pink Multi
> View attachment 5029857
> 
> 
> Two new masks (Rexy and Uni)
> View attachment 5029859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029860


I have the same mask on the bottom.  It’s cute!


----------



## americandreaming

My beauuutiful new to me red Casino!  So so happy.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> My small FOS haul.
> 
> Woven novelty strap in Confetti Pink Multi
> View attachment 5029857
> 
> 
> Two new masks (Rexy and Uni)
> View attachment 5029859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029860


I've been tempted by this strap. What bags are you going to use it on?


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I've been tempted by this strap. What bags are you going to use it on?


I have a Cassie 19 and Woven Tote 16 with Confetti Pink Multi. I can use it with Oxblood and Chalk bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovevintagecoach said:


> My haul from my trip to Hawaii....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028714


I love Hawaii. Have fun


----------



## lovevintagecoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love Hawaii. Have fun


It is beautiful! We spent 12 days there .... it went by way to fast !!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovevintagecoach said:


> It is beautiful! We spent 12 days there .... it went by way to fast !!





lovevintagecoach said:


> It is beautiful! We spent 12 days there .... it went by way to fast !!


Are they allowing vaccines over neg test?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovevintagecoach said:


> It is beautiful! We spent 12 days there .... it went by way to fast !!


Where did you go?  I was in Maui in 2019. Trying to book Waikiki


----------



## lovevintagecoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Are they allowing vaccines over neg test?


No, you have to show proof of a neg test.  Otherwise quarantine for 10 days.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Where did you go?  I was in Maui in 2019. Trying to book Waikiki


We went to Oahu, my son in in the Air Force and has been stationed there for 4 yrs.  This was my 3rd time there. It is beautiful but very busy at times


----------



## carterazo

Icecaramellatte said:


> I received the Coach Cashin Tote in Red Fruits a few days ago. I was expecting the Plant green the next day but it was delayed. I took picks of the packaging of the red fruits at night. They packed it well, the way I like it  with all the stuffing but . . . I was horrified  to find they left the drawstrings from the dust bag hanging outside the box  so the strings were filthy dirty. Any way to me the red fruits just look plain old tan to me. I didn’t see any pink cast to it. I did expect it to be on the neutral side but not this much so I did not know what to think for the moment.
> Here are pics with packaging. They even stuffed the sides! Loved it.
> 
> When the Plant Green arrived I took pics of both in daylight.
> I’m still not sure about the red fruits but it does look slightly more pink here. I do love the way the linings match the outside color.



Great packaging! I love that shade of green.   The red fruits one doesn't even look like a red fruits smoothie.(in terms of colors.)   I wonder what was the logic behind the name? Did you keep it?


----------



## jessica.berman

Cashin Carry Tote 22 in Cerise.  I didn't pull the trigger when this was at the outlet (online), but kept thinking about it.  After seeing some of your posts of this in person, I bought it NWT on Mercari and it arrived this weekend!  I am normally anti permanent upright handles, but found with my Zip Dome Crossbody(s) I am liking the ease of grabbing it from the passenger seat with those handles.  The color is so amazing in person!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jessica.berman said:


> Cashin Carry Tote 22 in Cerise.  I didn't pull the trigger when this was at the outlet (online), but kept thinking about it.  After seeing some of your posts of this in person, I bought it NWT on Mercari and it arrived this weekend!  I am normally anti permanent upright handles, but found with my Zip Dome Crossbody(s) I am liking the ease of grabbing it from the passenger seat with those handles.  The color is so amazing in person!!
> View attachment 5031830
> View attachment 5031832


That color!! ❤️


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Great packaging! I love that shade of green.   The red fruits one doesn't even look like a red fruits smoothie.(in terms of colors.)  I wonder what was the logic behind the name? Did you keep it?


I believe on those the color name refers to the natural items that were used to make the dye.


----------



## whateve

jessica.berman said:


> Cashin Carry Tote 22 in Cerise.  I didn't pull the trigger when this was at the outlet (online), but kept thinking about it.  After seeing some of your posts of this in person, I bought it NWT on Mercari and it arrived this weekend!  I am normally anti permanent upright handles, but found with my Zip Dome Crossbody(s) I am liking the ease of grabbing it from the passenger seat with those handles.  The color is so amazing in person!!
> View attachment 5031830
> View attachment 5031832


So jealous! I love it! I regret hesitating when it was FOS until it sold out, then missing it the second time it was on.


----------



## jessica.berman

whateve said:


> So jealous! I love it! I regret hesitating when it was FOS until it sold out, then missing it the second time it was on.



I regret not grabbing it then too after seeing TPF posts of it, so I got it on Mercari.  I'm glad I did, because it really is beautiful in person and the right size for me.


----------



## jessica.berman

BeachBagGal said:


> That color!! ❤



It's what I wanted the hibiscus to be (I have the Rambler).  I am really branching out with colors on the Originals.  Normally, I only buy black bags.


----------



## whateve

jessica.berman said:


> It's what I wanted the hibiscus to be (I have the Rambler).  I am really branching out with colors on the Originals.  Normally, I only buy black bags.


Me too! When I bought the Emery, I was looking for a true fuchsia. I still like it but it is a little more purple than I wanted.


----------



## Teagaggle

Small outlet haul. Plan to use the chalk studded strap with the bucket bag since it has chalk accents. 
SA said straps at outlets will all be pulled and sent back to JAX for future FOS.


----------



## Alexa5

Chelsea Champlain's beautiful designs on my Dinky bags!


----------



## Riezky

Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain's beautiful designs on my Dinky bags!
> 
> View attachment 5032828
> View attachment 5032829
> View attachment 5032830



That first one made my jaw drop with those amazing colors!!  Both are beautiful!


----------



## Alexa5

Riezky said:


> That first one made my jaw drop with those amazing colors!!  Both are beautiful!


Thank you!  I love the colors as well!!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain's beautiful designs on my Dinky bags!
> 
> View attachment 5032828
> View attachment 5032829
> View attachment 5032830


She has 2 of my bags also !  I can’t wait to see what she does with them .


----------



## Alexa5

lovevintagecoach said:


> She has 2 of my bags also !  I can’t wait to see what she does with them .


I hope you love them!


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain's beautiful designs on my Dinky bags!
> 
> View attachment 5032828
> View attachment 5032829
> View attachment 5032830


 Despite being scared to death of butterflies...yes I know...I find these bags to be absolutely stunning!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Alexa5 said:


> I hope you love them!


I know I will !  Yours are gorgeous BTW


----------



## Lee22

Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain's beautiful designs on my Dinky bags!
> 
> View attachment 5032828
> View attachment 5032829
> View attachment 5032830


Love the butterfly designs and the colors on the first dinky are really eye catching. Enjoy them!


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain's beautiful designs on my Dinky bags!
> 
> View attachment 5032828
> View attachment 5032829
> View attachment 5032830



Gorgeous! Love both designs. I have a Dinky I planned to send for customization. I need to do it soon.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain's beautiful designs on my Dinky bags!
> 
> View attachment 5032828
> View attachment 5032829
> View attachment 5032830


Wow these are gorgeous! The colors on the butterfly floral one complement each other beautifully. I love how that really pops!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Been searching for her at the outlets since 2019. I am soooo excited about this bag. Its a piece of art...each of them are so different...I thank and appreciate the person who got it for me...no its not a return...


----------



## xo.siren

jessica.berman said:


> Cashin Carry Tote 22 in Cerise.  I didn't pull the trigger when this was at the outlet (online), but kept thinking about it.  After seeing some of your posts of this in person, I bought it NWT on Mercari and it arrived this weekend!  I am normally anti permanent upright handles, but found with my Zip Dome Crossbody(s) I am liking the ease of grabbing it from the passenger seat with those handles.  The color is so amazing in person!!
> View attachment 5031830
> View attachment 5031832


WOW!! I love this vibrant colour! Also love the scarf you paired it with! I was debating whether or not to get the Cerise and this post makes me regret not getting it


----------



## VSOP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Been searching for her at the outlets since 2019. I am soooo excited about this bag. Its a piece of art...each of them are so different...I thank and appreciate the person who got it for me...no its not a return...
> 
> View attachment 5033288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033294




They did a big Kaffe drop online at the beginning of the month.  I was able to get the green and black tabby top handle.  I am going to return my bag. Just waiting on a big box, lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VSOP said:


> They did a big Kaffe drop online at the beginning of the month.  I was able to get the green and black tabby top handle.  I am going to return my bag. Just waiting on a big box, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5033640


Niccccce. My friend just got this


----------



## VSOP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Niccccce. My friend just got this



Online or in store? Now I’m wondering what was sent to the stores?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

VSOP said:


> Online or in store? Now I’m wondering what was sent to the stores?


We do stores 95% of the time


----------



## VSOP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We do stores 95% of the time




My outlet sucks so bad.


----------



## jessica.berman

xo.siren said:


> WOW!! I love this vibrant colour! Also love the scarf you paired it with! I was debating whether or not to get the Cerise and this post makes me regret not getting it



Thank you!  

There are a few available on Ebay/Poshmark/Mercari in Cerise, just not for as low as it was at the outlet.  I was so on the fence about the style itself but loved the color so I got it.  Now that I am using it, I love the style and want another color.  I'm on the lookout for a reasonably priced NWT black one!


----------



## girlygirl12377

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Been searching for her at the outlets since 2019. I am soooo excited about this bag. Its a piece of art...each of them are so different...I thank and appreciate the person who got it for me...no its not a return...
> 
> View attachment 5033288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033294


How on earth did you manage to find this from something in 2019? I didn't know that was really possible. Care to share tips? Thank you in advance


----------



## crazyforcoach09

girlygirl12377 said:


> How on earth did you manage to find this from something in 2019? I didn't know that was really possible. Care to share tips? Thank you in advance


I have the best SA in the world.


----------



## girlygirl12377

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have the best SA in the world.


Lucky. I'm jelly! Haha. I just called an outlet to ask about a cute small wallet that was on clearance earlier this year and she said there's nothing. Nice find! Lovely bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

girlygirl12377 said:


> Lucky. I'm jelly! Haha. I just called an outlet to ask about a cute small wallet that was on clearance earlier this year and she said there's nothing. Nice find! Lovely bag


I travel all around - I dont stick with just one


----------



## girlygirl12377

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I travel all around - I dont stick with just one


You don't stick to one SA or one outlet?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

girlygirl12377 said:


> You don't stick to one SA or one outlet?


OH No - never have - I have many differnet ones


----------



## amberquamme

New to me Rogue in sage (Smooth leather)  It’s been two days and she’s become tied for my favorite with green 1941 Willis top handle.. def need more Rogues know. Goodbye money lol


----------



## xo.siren

amberquamme said:


> New to me Rogue in sage (Smooth leather)  It’s been two days and she’s become tied for my favorite with green 1941 Willis top handle.. def need more Rogues know. Goodbye money lol


 Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## xo.siren

Went into the store to exchange the Tate 18 for the regular size. The girls that helped me were sooo nice gave me a free mask, put it into a Coach dust bag and boxed it up all nicely! It’s not perfect but out of all (saw 5 regular Tate’s and they were ALL flawed) this one was in the best condition. I was determined to get the Tate LOL 
When the girls were helping me out they were like: oh dear, so many flawed Tates!


----------



## MiaKay

amberquamme said:


> New to me Rogue in sage (Smooth leather)  It’s been two days and she’s become tied for my favorite with green 1941 Willis top handle.. def need more Rogues know. Goodbye money lol



Beautiful! I adore this colour, it’s perfect for spring/summer


----------



## girlygirl12377

xo.siren said:


> Went into the store to exchange the Tate 18 for the regular size. The girls that helped me were sooo nice gave me a free mask, put it into a Coach dust bag and boxed it up all nicely! It’s not perfect but out of all (saw 5 regular Tate’s and they were ALL flawed) this one was in the best condition. I was determined to get the Tate LOL
> When the girls were helping me out they were like: oh dear, so many flawed Tates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037227
> 
> View attachment 5037228
> 
> View attachment 5037230


All 5 flawed??? How is that acceptable? Wow. What is going on??


----------



## xo.siren

girlygirl12377 said:


> All 5 flawed??? How is that acceptable? Wow. What is going on??


I was as surprised as I read a couple of threads here about Tates and the Coach website reviews! The girls were the most surprised... Some where pretty bad - quality control definitely lacking with this type of bag. If it makes a difference my Tate's tag says "Made in Cambodia", not sure if that's the regular place where Coach gets their stuff made!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jessica.berman said:


> Cashin Carry Tote 22 in Cerise.  I didn't pull the trigger when this was at the outlet (online), but kept thinking about it.  After seeing some of your posts of this in person, I bought it NWT on Mercari and it arrived this weekend!  I am normally anti permanent upright handles, but found with my Zip Dome Crossbody(s) I am liking the ease of grabbing it from the passenger seat with those handles.  The color is so amazing in person!!
> View attachment 5031830
> View attachment 5031832


It is amazing!!!
May I ask where you got the scarf? It is totally perfect with this bag!!!


----------



## musiclover

xo.siren said:


> Went into the store to exchange the Tate 18 for the regular size. The girls that helped me were sooo nice gave me a free mask, put it into a Coach dust bag and boxed it up all nicely! It’s not perfect but out of all (saw 5 regular Tate’s and they were ALL flawed) this one was in the best condition. I was determined to get the Tate LOL
> When the girls were helping me out they were like: oh dear, so many flawed Tates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037227
> 
> View attachment 5037228
> 
> View attachment 5037230


Thanks for the heads up!  I was thinking about this bag so I’ll be sure to check them carefully if I decide to buy. Twins on your pretty mask—I enjoy wearing my Coach masks because they are quite a good fit.


----------



## elvisfan4life

xo.siren said:


> I was as surprised as I read a couple of threads here about Tates and the Coach website reviews! The girls were the most surprised... Some where pretty bad - quality control definitely lacking with this type of bag. If it makes a difference my Tate's tag says "Made in Cambodia", not sure if that's the regular place where Coach gets their stuff made!


Is it just imperfections in the leather ? This is natural - if they are using proper leather it’s skin and we all have scars - I would rather that than leather that looks fake like plastic


----------



## xo.siren

elvisfan4life said:


> Is it just imperfections in the leather ? This is natural - if they are using proper leather it’s skin and we all have scars - I would rather that than leather that looks fake like plastic


The bag I ended up taking home had imperfections in the leather that were natural and I completely fine with that. The 5 bags I looked at and plus the Tate 18 I received looked like they were mishandled during manufacturing or transportation. They had scuffs and scratches as if someone was deliberately dropping them. They all seemed to have this type of scuff and some had weird stitching (slanted, some were randomly double stitched in the middle of a single stitch line not uniformly):


----------



## xo.siren

musiclover said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I was thinking about this bag so I’ll be sure to check them carefully if I decide to buy. Twins on your pretty mask—I enjoy wearing my Coach masks because they are quite a good fit.


I think this particular bag needs to be picked out in person vs ordering online! This is my first coach mask and it’s surprisingly comfortable - I am get more now!


----------



## elvisfan4life

xo.siren said:


> The bag I ended up taking home had imperfections in the leather that were natural and I completely fine with that. The 5 bags I looked at and plus the Tate 18 I received looked like they were mishandled during manufacturing or transportation. They had scuffs and scratches as if someone was deliberately dropping them. They all seemed to have this type of scuff and some had weird stitching (slanted, some were randomly double stitched in the middle of a single stitch line not uniformly):
> View attachment 5037655
> 
> View attachment 5037656



oh that is not good what are they doing with these bags???


----------



## Narnanz

Almost Finished her rehab.. Saddle 9988 ( edited to correct , thanks @whateve )in British tan.
Before
	

		
			
		

		
	



After


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab...Berkeley saddle in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212



Extraordinary job!    Gorgeous!


----------



## xo.siren

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab...Berkeley saddle in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212


Wow that’s so impressive!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab...Berkeley saddle in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212


Wow what a nice sheen!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab...Berkeley saddle in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212


It's gorgeous! I love the color! It isn't a Berkeley. Berkeleys have suede on the exterior. This looks like a saddle bag 9988.


----------



## VSOP

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab...Berkeley saddle in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212



it is glowing, lol, good job!

What products do you use, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous! I love the color! It isn't a Berkeley. Berkeleys have suede on the exterior. This looks like a saddle bag 9988.


Thanks @whateve ...for some reason I always think of it as a Berkeley and I have 3 so I should know better.


----------



## MiaKay

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab...Berkeley saddle in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212



Good as new! That’s such a gorgeous bag - the colour, the leather, the turnlock - everything’s perfect!

Have fun with her


----------



## Narnanz

VSOP said:


> it is glowing, lol, good job!
> 
> What products do you use, if you don’t mind me asking?


Just CPR  leather conditioner and a brush to buff it up. I still have to put a finishing Renapur balm on it after I complete the polishing of hardware


----------



## tearosenj

a new buy.  I love 1941


----------



## Riezky

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab.. Saddle 9988 ( edited to correct , thanks @whateve )in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212



What is this magic?! I have one of these looking like your before picture that I wasn’t gonna bother rehabbing. Yours turned out beautiful!!


----------



## Narnanz

Riezky said:


> What is this magic?! I have one of these looking like your before picture that I wasn’t gonna bother rehabbing. Yours turned out beautiful!!


A dunk and CPR...theres the magic.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab.. Saddle 9988 ( edited to correct , thanks @whateve )in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212


Wow! Great job. It looks amazing.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> Thanks @whateve ...for some reason I always think of it as a Berkeley and I have 3 so I should know better.


Good info. I have Berkeley version in Black and Red, but I wanted a non-suede version. Now I can find one.


----------



## xmaac

Passed by this bag on display at the mall, there was no sale on it but I had to take it home with me!


----------



## jessica.berman

Sunshine mama said:


> It is amazing!!!
> May I ask where you got the scarf? It is totally perfect with this bag!!!



Hmm, I most likely got the scarf at Nordstrom Rack a very long time ago (2005-2006ish).  It's silk and the brand is Echo.  I thought it might be a close color when remembering I still had it, and then it matched almost exactly when I tied it on!


----------



## Drakukla

Today my new Page 27 arrived


----------



## Teagaggle

Some new customization on my not new to me colorblock Cassie 19...


----------



## foxgal

Just a little SLG...the zip coin case!  I’ve been needing a new card case forever and it was so hard to find one that had slots on both sides and a gusseted zippered compartment. I love the nice gloved tanned leather and that it’s leather inside too...for a fraction of a premier designer SLG. And the spruce coordinates so well with my dark teal toy Loulou


----------



## foxgal

xmaac said:


> View attachment 5038736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed by this bag on display at the mall, there was no sale on it but I had to take it home with me!



The swinger is so cute in pink!!!


----------



## whateve

xmaac said:


> View attachment 5038736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed by this bag on display at the mall, there was no sale on it but I had to take it home with me!


I love this color!


----------



## Sarah03

Narnanz said:


> Almost Finished her rehab.. Saddle 9988 ( edited to correct , thanks @whateve )in British tan.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038211
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038212


@Narnanz this is absolutely STUNNING! Great work!


----------



## Sarah03

xmaac said:


> View attachment 5038736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed by this bag on display at the mall, there was no sale on it but I had to take it home with me!


I am loving the Coach throwbacks! This is adorable!


----------



## anthrosphere

So I went to the outlet today to see the new Princess collection, and I hate to admit it, but I fell in love with it. Everything (except the bears) were super cute. I just had to pick up the Belle crossbody in yellow because I just love the color.

I considered Tiana but wished her bag was in light green just like the wristlet. I may pick up a wristlet or a box clutch once they go down in price more.


----------



## redwood66

My newest outlet online finds.  Love the leather on the Kat in cranberry that is a European exclusive.  I add my Beat chain to everything that doesn't have a short handle.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Ok, someone went a little crazy !  But I love it all


----------



## VSOP

lovevintagecoach said:


> Ok, someone went a little crazy !  But I love it all
> View attachment 5040961



Ahhh you got the top handle tabby. I purchased the shoulder  tabby in same color.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

VSOP said:


> Ahhh you got the top handle tabby. I purchased the shoulder  tabby in same color.


I did !!  She is beautiful!!  My first tabby .... it’s love lol


----------



## VSOP

Here are my bags I purchased from first(?) reserve drop.  I love this “C” on the Tabby.


----------



## pursula

Miss Field Bucket on her first day out.


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> Ok, someone went a little crazy !  But I love it all
> View attachment 5040961


Congrats! Love the Tabby Top Handle. Great color.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lovevintagecoach said:


> Ok, someone went a little crazy !  But I love it all
> View attachment 5040961



Love love love that rambler


----------



## houseof999

New scarf for my Cassie.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> New scarf for my Cassie.
> View attachment 5041926



So pretty together!  Is this all red or a red colorblock?


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> So pretty together!  Is this all red or a red colorblock?


I think it might be confetti pink?? Love the pairing!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> New scarf for my Cassie.
> View attachment 5041926



Very pretty!     Excellent pairing!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> So pretty together!  Is this all red or a red colorblock?


It's actually the cherry color block one. I think Coach calls it pink. 


Teagaggle said:


> I think it might be confetti pink?? Love the pairing!


No, not the confetti. I have the color block one but the camera isn't picking up the color difference much. It's this bag: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






JenJBS said:


> Very pretty!     Excellent pairing!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> It's actually the cherry color block one. I think Coach calls it pink.
> 
> No, not the confetti. I have the color block one but the camera isn't picking up the color difference much. It's this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I love that the color difference is more subtle than on most color block bags. Makes you look twice to be sure.


----------



## holiday123

I see what everyone is saying about cerise. It's so pretty in person!
Cassie colorblock...not sure on this combo. I only got because it seems coach is done making Cassie in regular size with dark hardware. I hope that's not the case. Does anyone have this Cassie and love it?
Everything came fully wrapped in a box


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> I see what everyone is saying about cerise. It's so pretty in person!
> Cassie colorblock...not sure on this combo. I only got because it seems coach is done making Cassie in regular size with dark hardware. I hope that's not the case. Does anyone have this Cassie and love it?
> Everything came fully wrapped in a box
> View attachment 5042572
> View attachment 5042573


I don't have it, but went back and forth on it many times when I was buying Cassie bags.  In the end it seemed like the times I did see it in person I didn't love it.... but I do like it okay.  I got out of my Cassie phase though, and don't have any of them anymore, lol


----------



## lovevintagecoach

holiday123 said:


> I see what everyone is saying about cerise. It's so pretty in person!
> Cassie colorblock...not sure on this combo. I only got because it seems coach is done making Cassie in regular size with dark hardware. I hope that's not the case. Does anyone have this Cassie and love it?
> Everything came fully wrapped in a box
> View attachment 5042572
> View attachment 5042573


I have the same Cassie , I love her ! But then again I love Cassie in general lol . It is such a pretty bag.


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> My newest outlet online finds.  Love the leather on the Kat in cranberry that is a European exclusive.  I add my Beat chain to everything that doesn't have a short handle.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040907
> View attachment 5040908



Love it!  I admit I want a beat bag just for the chain so I can add it to other bags lol


----------



## Syren

pursula said:


> Miss Field Bucket on her first day out.



OMG your charm!  I have that style of the Rexy but I've never seen the carriage version!   Was it from the outlet?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I see what everyone is saying about cerise. It's so pretty in person!
> Cassie colorblock...not sure on this combo. I only got because it seems coach is done making Cassie in regular size with dark hardware. I hope that's not the case. Does anyone have this Cassie and love it?
> Everything came fully wrapped in a box
> View attachment 5042572
> View attachment 5042573


Love!
LOL on Cassie. I had this & ended up selling. When I saw on FOS, I repurchased. Hasn't arrived yet. I ordered for the same reason you did...fear of them discontinuing the style (which would be stupid). I plan to keep this time!
So glad you got Cerise...gorgeous!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

lovevintagecoach said:


> Ok, someone went a little crazy !  But I love it all
> View attachment 5040961


Twins on the Hibiscus Rambler.  Awesome haul.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Love!
> LOL on Cassie. I had this & ended up selling. When I saw on FOS, I repurchased. Hasn't arrived yet. I ordered for the same reason you did...fear of them discontinuing the style (which would be stupid). I plan to keep this time!
> So glad you got Cerise...gorgeous!


It is gorgeous!

I'll hang onto Cassie. If I use and find the color combo isn't working for me I can always re-home without losing too much $$.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I see what everyone is saying about cerise. It's so pretty in person!
> Cassie colorblock...not sure on this combo. I only got because it seems coach is done making Cassie in regular size with dark hardware. I hope that's not the case. Does anyone have this Cassie and love it?
> Everything came fully wrapped in a box
> View attachment 5042572
> View attachment 5042573


OMG, I hope my cerise looks as beautiful and pristine as yours!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Twins on the Hibiscus Rambler.  Awesome haul.


Thanks !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

houseof999 said:


> New scarf for my Cassie.
> View attachment 5041926


Bag twins !


----------



## redwood66

Last of my online outlet finds.  I have never had a Cassie but I can now see why people like it though it never tempted me.  Glad I could grab the cerise backpack too.  

I like a bit longer strap so I think this one works on the Cassie?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

redwood66 said:


> Last of my online outlet finds.  I have never had a Cassie but I can now see why people like it though it never tempted me.  Glad I could grab the cerise backpack too.
> 
> I like a bit longer strap so I think this one works on the Cassie?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043940


Thanks for the idea! I have that butterfly strap but have been clueless on what bag to put it on. I accidentally own the granite cassie. I boxed it up to return months ago and DH said he would drop it off at UPS. Well.....I found it still in his car 3 months later.


----------



## redwood66

AstridRhapsody said:


> Thanks for the idea! I have that butterfly strap but have been clueless on what bag to put it on. I accidentally own the granite cassie. I boxed it up to return months ago and DH said he would drop it off at UPS. Well.....I found it still in his car 3 months later.


I have had that strap forever and never had anything to use it on either.  I think it works since the snakeskin is a grey color.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

redwood66 said:


> I have had that strap forever and never had anything to use it on either.  I think it works since the snakeskin is a grey color.


I had just put that strap in my sell pile last week. It is now saved thanks to your pic lol


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> I had just put that strap in my sell pile last week. It is now saved thanks to your pic lol


I wish they had made more of the shorter straps like that one, or at least made that one in a color that coordinated with more things. I would have bought it if it had been black.


----------



## elvisfan4life

AstridRhapsody said:


> Thanks for the idea! I have that butterfly strap but have been clueless on what bag to put it on. I accidentally own the granite cassie. I boxed it up to return months ago and DH said he would drop it off at UPS. Well.....I found it still in his car 3 months later.



Men!!! If I was you I would be so happy in this instance though that colour is amazing wish we had it in the uk


----------



## Sunshine mama

AstridRhapsody said:


> Thanks for the idea! I have that butterfly strap but have been clueless on what bag to put it on. I accidentally own the granite cassie. I boxed it up to return months ago and DH said he would drop it off at UPS. Well.....I found it still in his car 3 months later.


Hahaha! I own things accidentally too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Last of my online outlet finds.  I have never had a Cassie but I can now see why people like it though it never tempted me.  Glad I could grab the cerise backpack too.
> 
> I like a bit longer strap so I think this one works on the Cassie?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043940


Oh the color of that backpack!!!!!


----------



## redwood66

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the color of that backpack!!!!!


It is such a great color that I needed just one something in it.


----------



## Pebbles1

My latest outlet deliveries from the last week!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I have more patience than anyone I know...........


----------



## CoachDisneyLover

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have more patience than anyone I know...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046824


Wow!  Love your posts!


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have more patience than anyone I know...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046824


Nice!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have more patience than anyone I know...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046824


Beautiful color!


----------



## MiaKay

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have more patience than anyone I know...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046824



Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new outlet North/South crossbody in fuchsia, and free mask. Nice and roomy for carrying my basic essentials.  Feels like a retail bag! Love it!


----------



## pandorabox

I realized I do not think I posted this. A Christmas gift from my cousin! I have always wanted one of these Coach Classics new, so this Rambler is my 1st one. Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## ccstone04

New to me 1941 Soho in black.
After I purchased it, the seller found the bag and said it had original tags (happy dance!).

It looks awesome with my other soho in bordeaux 

Next week I’m expecting the black and oxblood colorblock with tea roses and gold hardware. No problems here LOL!


----------



## pandorabox

Icecaramellatte said:


> Here’s my green pillow tabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026011


Oh my gosh! I just brought one home too!!!! How are you liking yours?


----------



## pandorabox

Coach Pillow Tabby 26 in Green!
Does this brown and gold dress go well with this bag?


----------



## BeachBagGal

pandorabox said:


> Coach Pillow Tabby 26 in Green!
> Does this brown and gold dress go well with this bag?
> 
> View attachment 5049293


I love that green! It’s a nice pop of color with your dress 
I say yes!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

pandorabox said:


> Oh my gosh! I just brought one home too!!!! How are you liking yours?



Love it!  I've used it a few times before I had to switch it out and it is so soft and squishy.  It really is special. I'm a little bit on bag overload right now but I really think I must have another one. I think it is really different.  I do wish the shorter strap was a pinch longer for over the shoulder wear but I think the shorter strap gives a bit more because of the puffiness than the regular tabby does and this is why it is my first tabby.


----------



## foxgal

So, not a new bag, but a new way to wear it. I found this canvas crossbody strap on Etsy that matches PERFECTLY, even the hardware, with my 1941 tea rose clutch in chalk. Looking forward to wearing this all spring...but right now please excuse the sweats


----------



## VSOP

foxgal said:


> So, not a new bag, but a new way to wear it. I found this canvas crossbody strap on Etsy that matches PERFECTLY, even the hardware, with my 1941 tea rose clutch in chalk. Looking forward to wearing this all spring...but right now please excuse the sweats
> 
> View attachment 5050039
> View attachment 5050041



I have this clutch too


----------



## foxgal

VSOP said:


> I have this clutch too



It’s beautiful leather, isn’t it!? Doesn’t hold much, but I’ll definitely get more use of it now for quick trips to the store when all I need is cards and a mask!


----------



## pandorabox

Icecaramellatte said:


> Love it!  I've used it a few times before I had to switch it out and it is so soft and squishy.  It really is special. I'm a little bit on bag overload right now but I really think I must have another one. I think it is really different.  I do wish the shorter strap was a pinch longer for over the shoulder wear but I think the shorter strap gives a bit more because of the puffiness than the regular tabby does and this is why it is my first tabby.


I am thinking the same. It’s not wrong to have a few colors in the pillow right??? Lol


----------



## Ishbin

foxgal said:


> So, not a new bag, but a new way to wear it. I found this canvas crossbody strap on Etsy that matches PERFECTLY, even the hardware, with my 1941 tea rose clutch in chalk. Looking forward to wearing this all spring...but right now please excuse the sweats
> 
> View attachment 5050039
> View attachment 5050041


That’s such a cute way of wearing it. I have it in Black and I got the Coach Black chain and I wear it like a crossbody too. The chalk is so pretty too!


----------



## winter_knight

My new mini pillow tabby!!!


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> Last of my online outlet finds.  I have never had a Cassie but I can now see why people like it though it never tempted me.  Glad I could grab the cerise backpack too.
> 
> I like a bit longer strap so I think this one works on the Cassie?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043940


That pink cerise is divine!


----------



## pandorabox

winter_knight said:


> My new mini pillow tabby!!!


Mod shots please! Let’s see this little beauty!


----------



## americandreaming

As posted in the rehab thread, my new to me and rehabbed by me BT casino!


----------



## Lee22

A bit late to the green family but now onboard


----------



## SEWDimples

Joining the green bag wagon as well.

Everglade Map Bag with Suede Varsity Stripe. Leather interior, front and back pockets.


----------



## VSOP

Lee22 said:


> A bit late to the green family but now onboard
> View attachment 5052880



I have the same two bags


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Joining the green bag wagon as well.
> 
> Everglade Map Bag with Suede Varsity Stripe. Leather interior, front and back pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5052954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052955


Yesssss


----------



## pandorabox

americandreaming said:


> As posted in the rehab thread, my new to me and rehabbed by me BT casino!
> 
> View attachment 5052847


So many hearts!!!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Joining the green bag wagon as well.
> 
> Everglade Map Bag with Suede Varsity Stripe. Leather interior, front and back pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5052954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052955


I love this! It reminds me of some very early Coach designs.


----------



## Lala7

My husband's  gift for my bday , Coach Tyler Carry All 28


----------



## rubypurple

Got these from one of the huge reserve drops I think only the Emery was a return but it has no flaws/defects. The other two are fully wrapped when I received them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> As posted in the rehab thread, my new to me and rehabbed by me BT casino!
> 
> View attachment 5052847


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lala7 said:


> My husband's  gift for my bday , Coach Tyler Carry All 28


Happy birthday!
And that's a beautiful bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I love this! It reminds me of some very early Coach designs.


I agree! it is from the Men's collection and I was attracted to it immediately. I tried to order it on FOS, but had it in my cart, but could not check out. It came in green, black and tan colors. Recently, someone on my FB group posted it for sale, so I had to get it. I'm so excited.


----------



## Ishbin

rubypurple said:


> Got these from one of the huge reserve drops I think only the Emery was a return but it has no flaws/defects. The other two are fully wrapped when I received them.
> View attachment 5053820
> View attachment 5053820


 wow!! Lovely...enjoy them !,


----------



## Lala7

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!
> And that's a beautiful bag!


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Joining the green bag wagon as well.
> 
> Everglade Map Bag with Suede Varsity Stripe. Leather interior, front and back pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5052954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052955


*That's a gorgeous bag! Love the shade of green.*



Lala7 said:


> My husband's  gift for my bday , Coach Tyler Carry All 28


*Happy birthday! Your hubby did great! *


----------



## pandorabox

I might have a problem....

Want to see my inboxing video. I scored her from eBay... I am so upset I missed it in the stores by literally 2 days. Guys, if you want it, go and get it before the colors are gone. Do not wait for a sale.


----------



## americandreaming

pandorabox said:


> I might have a problem....
> 
> Want to see my inboxing video. I scored her from eBay... I am so upset I missed it in the stores by literally 2 days. Guys, if you want it, go and get it before the colors are gone. Do not wait for a sale.




Your son is so cute!


----------



## pandorabox

americandreaming said:


> Your son is so cute!


THANK YOU SO MUCH! You heard him right? LOL
He is my everything along with his older sibling. I love my babies so much. Purses come in second.


----------



## SEWDimples

Mickey Mouse X Keith Haring Kisslock bag joining my collection. Love the details.


----------



## Lala7

carterazo said:


> *That's a gorgeous bag! Love the shade of green.*
> 
> 
> *Happy birthday! Your hubby did great! *



Thank you


----------



## winter_knight

pandorabox said:


> I might have a problem....
> 
> Want to see my inboxing video. I scored her from eBay... I am so upset I missed it in the stores by literally 2 days. Guys, if you want it, go and get it before the colors are gone. Do not wait for a sale.



Yes! You're hooked!
I only purchased one 26 and one mini and I'm keeping it that way unless some amazing colors come out. I wish they made it in the azure. It would have been perfect.


----------



## pandorabox

Oh boy... now I have done it...


----------



## PurseFanatic

I know a lot of people don’t like Coach outlet bags but I’ve never had an issue with any of them.
I purchased 2 new bags and a card holder this week and finally convinced my cousin to sell me her Peyton Cora set.

Now I’m looking at totes.


----------



## Teagaggle

Picked up this Tabby @ Macys, prepared to spend the ticketed price. I have not been the biggest fan of the Tabby closure but have admired this color combo for awhile. To my delight, it rang up as a "last act" item $153 & as Macy's cardholder, I got $30 in reward $. If interested,  check your local Macy's. No idea why it doesn't show the last act price online or if online sales would honor. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Punkkitten

It has been ages...
Coach Chester and a Coach Watson
I do plan on attaching the cow hide on each and dying the trim of the chesterba saddle color to hide some markings


----------



## Nancy in VA

SEWDimples said:


> Mickey Mouse X Keith Haring Kisslock bag joining my collection. Love the details.
> 
> View attachment 5055644


I got this one on the outlet on line sale - love the pattern but my cell phone does not fit, does yours?


----------



## Nancy in VA

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Been searching for her at the outlets since 2019. I am soooo excited about this bag. Its a piece of art...each of them are so different...I thank and appreciate the person who got it for me...no its not a return...
> 
> View attachment 5033288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033294


Love seeing you get the bag you love - and at an outlet price!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nancy in VA said:


> Love seeing you get the bag you love - and at an outlet price!


Ty friend


----------



## rubypurple

I wasn’t sure at first if I like the color block but fell in love when I finally saw her in person  


Lora Carryall 30


----------



## amberquamme

Joining the cashin bandwagon. What a beautiful bag! Big TY to TPFers who helped me track one down. You all are the best. ❤️❤️


----------



## anthrosphere

amberquamme said:


> Joining the cashin bandwagon. What a beautiful bag! Big TY to TPFers who helped me track one down. You all are the best. ❤❤


You are so lucky! She is gorgeous!! I can't believe how fast this color sold out. So unfair.


----------



## amberquamme

anthrosphere said:


> You are so lucky! She is gorgeous!! I can't believe how fast this color sold out. So unfair.


If you're still wanting the bag, call the Aurora, Ohio outlet mall. A TPFer was helping me and I know she returned one there on Saturday. I ended up getting mine w/ tags on eBay. Also, a coach SA told me to try and call the outlet in San Diego, as there may be one there. The number is San Diego is (619) 260-0772. Not sure of the Ohio number. They should be able to ship. It's such a cute little bag, very sturdy and holds essentials perfectly. Highly recommend. Good luck my friend


----------



## Opal Libra

Any love for the Alie bag in here? I just got this lady the other day. So clean and classic looking, this will be a keeper! The inside is all leather and so soft, like buttah!

Also picked up this bag pre owned...I thought it was some kind of Nolita but I'm not sure anymore. It did not come with a strap, so I bought a chain to wear it crossbody. It's quite eye-catching, I think. I need to stuff it.


----------



## americandreaming

Opal Libra said:


> Any love for the Alie bag in here? I just got this lady the other day. So clean and classic looking, this will be a keeper! The inside is all leather and so soft, like buttah!
> 
> Also picked up this bag pre owned...I thought it was some kind of Nolita but I'm not sure anymore. It did not come with a strap, so I bought a chain to wear it crossbody. It's quite eye-catching, I think. I need to stuff it.



Ooo that looks lovely, would you mind posting a photo of the leather interior?  Glad you love it!


----------



## Opal Libra

americandreaming said:


> Ooo that looks lovely, would you mind posting a photo of the leather interior?  Glad you love it!




Sure! It's so hard to take a good picture of a black interior but I tried!  This makes me kinda wish they'd put in a contrasting interior; it would have knocked the luxe up to the next level.


----------



## americandreaming

Opal Libra said:


> Sure! It's so hard to take a good picture of a black interior but I tried!  This makes me kinda wish they'd put in a contrasting interior; it would have knocked the luxe up to the next level.


Thanks!  Which colour would you have liked to contrast with the black?


----------



## blushing_girl

i also like the alie and want to get one in the smaller size. just waiting for a color combo i like but the black pebbled one like yours is so tempting


----------



## Opal Libra

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  Which colour would you have liked to contrast with the black?




I was thinking maybe a burgundy or khaki color.


----------



## Opal Libra

blushing_girl said:


> i also like the alie and want to get one in the smaller size. just waiting for a color combo i like but the black pebbled one like yours is so tempting



I think it's quite luxe. The other fashion houses had better watch out because Coach is coming for their lunch.

This silhouette is very popular right now, as both Prada and Celine currently feature their own versions in the Emblème and Sulky bags (pictures attached). I think it is a minimalist and classic design that one can keep in her collection for many years and still be fashionable. Highly recommend. 

It looks like the other Allie bags (camera bags excepted) have been pulled from the Coach site. I hope this doesn't mean the end of the line. I really wanted a navy canvas as well!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Pebbles1 said:


> My latest outlet deliveries from the last week!



Beautiful bags! I just ordered the Small Town Bucket online and was wondering about the size. I think it’ll work for my needs, but do you think a small or regular sized water bottle would fit on either side? It’s hard to tell, even from videos.


----------



## mocchi07

My mini lime green pillow tabby came in today! Small wrinkling on the flap  I don’t mind too much, it’s inevitable for the puffy style. Love this more with a top handle than crossbody strap, which I wish had more Puff to it too


----------



## winter_knight

So my beat bag finally arrived and I'm feeling underwhelmed. The bright color I saw on the website doesn't seem to translate into real life. I really like how it feels on and it's comfortable. I'm thinking maybe I should try it is black? Or maybe just give up? The plan is to go in store and see if there is something else that speaks to me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

winter_knight said:


> So my beat bag finally arrived and I'm feeling underwhelmed. The bright color I saw on the website doesn't seem to translate into real life. I really like how it feels on and it's comfortable. I'm thinking maybe I should try it is black? Or maybe just give up? The plan is to go in store and see if there is something else that speaks to me.
> 
> View attachment 5061937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061938


Oh I totally agree about the color not looking like the website.  That’s so annoying. If you love the style try to see if another color will work for you better.


----------



## houseof999

winter_knight said:


> So my beat bag finally arrived and I'm feeling underwhelmed. The bright color I saw on the website doesn't seem to translate into real life. I really like how it feels on and it's comfortable. I'm thinking maybe I should try it is black? Or maybe just give up? The plan is to go in store and see if there is something else that speaks to me.
> 
> View attachment 5061937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061938


Wow the stock photo looks so nice. What a disappointment.


----------



## PurseUOut

Opal Libra said:


> Any love for the Alie bag in here? I just got this lady the other day. So clean and classic looking, this will be a keeper! The inside is all leather and so soft, like buttah!
> 
> Also picked up this bag pre owned...I thought it was some kind of Nolita but I'm not sure anymore. It did not come with a strap, so I bought a chain to wear it crossbody. It's quite eye-catching, I think. I need to stuff it.



Thank you so much for sharing. I contacted CS last night and they said this bag was sold out company wide. I figured I'd call my local boutique (Coach at Tysons Galleria in McLean, VA) to double check and they had two left! It is really an underrated bag. Reminds me of the Celine box bag. I am wanting the navy too.


----------



## whateve

winter_knight said:


> So my beat bag finally arrived and I'm feeling underwhelmed. The bright color I saw on the website doesn't seem to translate into real life. I really like how it feels on and it's comfortable. I'm thinking maybe I should try it is black? Or maybe just give up? The plan is to go in store and see if there is something else that speaks to me.
> 
> View attachment 5061937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061938


I hate when the stock photo doesn't look anything like the real thing! I kind of like the way it looks though, with the burnishing.


----------



## PurseUOut

winter_knight said:


> So my beat bag finally arrived and I'm feeling underwhelmed. The bright color I saw on the website doesn't seem to translate into real life. I really like how it feels on and it's comfortable. I'm thinking maybe I should try it is black? Or maybe just give up? The plan is to go in store and see if there is something else that speaks to me.
> 
> View attachment 5061937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061938



What a bummer. Reminds me of the tabby 20 in lake and how the stock photo showed such a pretty electric blue. In reality it was very muted like this one.


----------



## amberquamme

whateve said:


> I hate when the stock photo doesn't look anything like the real thing! I kind of like the way it looks though, with the burnishing.


I'm with you on this one. I prefer the look of the actual bag to the stock photo. Has more character in my option


----------



## Syren

Anyone else want a beat bag just for the chain?  Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> Anyone else want a beat bag just for the chain?  Lol


Okay @Iamminda   lol


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay @Iamminda   lol



Totally if it were in silver or gunmetal.


----------



## TangerineKandy

My Kip crossbody arrived today!

Gorgeous quality and came completely wrapped up!

Super tiny, have some pics to show what fits. I was going to return because of the size but my fiancé said that I can't just have the same size bag and I need something different.

First photo is with natural light.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TangerineKandy said:


> My Kip crossbody arrived today!
> 
> Gorgeous quality and came completely wrapped up!
> 
> Super tiny, have some pics to show what fits. I was going to return because of the size but my fiancé said that I can't just have the same size bag and I need something different.
> 
> First photo is with natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5062198
> View attachment 5062200
> View attachment 5062206
> View attachment 5062208
> View attachment 5062211


I love this size and style!


----------



## tealocean

TangerineKandy said:


> My Kip crossbody arrived today!
> 
> Gorgeous quality and came completely wrapped up!
> 
> Super tiny, have some pics to show what fits. I was going to return because of the size but my fiancé said that I can't just have the same size bag and I need something different.
> 
> First photo is with natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5062198
> View attachment 5062200
> View attachment 5062206
> View attachment 5062208
> View attachment 5062211


This is really cute! I love it with the bright SLGs!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

winter_knight said:


> So my beat bag finally arrived and I'm feeling underwhelmed. The bright color I saw on the website doesn't seem to translate into real life. I really like how it feels on and it's comfortable. I'm thinking maybe I should try it is black? Or maybe just give up? The plan is to go in store and see if there is something else that speaks to me.
> 
> View attachment 5061937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061938


That is a great idea!  If you don’t love the bag instantly - it’s prob not the one.  That bag is very cool but I agree, that the color wasn’t well represented online at all.  The black looks stunning and there is also another deeper blue you might want to consider.  Good luck!


----------



## Alexa5

Syren said:


> Anyone else want a beat bag just for the chain?  Lol


Lol.  No.  I never use the chain straps....


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay @Iamminda   lol





Iamminda said:


> Totally if it were in silver or gunmetal.



haha! I have a short coach repeating Cs (from a dinky 19) strap so I would love one in gunmetal.


----------



## Syren

Alexa5 said:


> Lol.  No.  I never use the chain straps....


 
I love the way the short chains look when hanging


----------



## winter_knight

amberquamme said:


> I'm with you on this one. I prefer the look of the actual bag to the stock photo. Has more character in my option


I'm kinda with you on this. The problem is I have a Fendi Kan I in a very similar blue. I'm afraid that I will use one more than the other. And after looking at my collection, I only wear my black tweed tabby shoulder bag because it's not really a black bag. Plus I ordered the pillow tabby in black so....

Also noticing that I use a dark green or blue in place of black. There is the Beat Bag in an awesome navy blue but it's the 18 and all my stuff fits perfectly in the regular size. 

I've got the bag on display in my room so I can really see it from all angles throughout the day. I'm liking it more and more. But I still think I'll just take a walk in the store to see if anything catches my eye more. I may end up bring this bag back home.


----------



## winter_knight

Syren said:


> I love the way the short chains look when hanging


I can't stand the chain on this bag. Way too much hardware for me. I will end up putting it on something else.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Does anyone have the new Green Willis and how does it look in person? I almost purchased the Hunter Green in 2019/2020 but we all know what happened. Is the new Green hard to match with outfits? It's definitely a brighter green.


----------



## americandreaming

Addicted to bags said:


> Does anyone have the new Green Willis and how does it look in person? I almost purchased the Hunter Green in 2019/2020 but we all know what happened. Is the new Green hard to match with outfits? It's definitely a brighter green.


What happened?


----------



## Addicted to bags

americandreaming said:


> What happened?


?? 
I was asking for feedback on the new Green Willis. Sorry if I'm on the wrong thread?


----------



## americandreaming

Addicted to bags said:


> ??
> I was asking for feedback on the new Green Willis. Sorry if I'm on the wrong thread?


Oh sorry, I have no feedback - I was just asking what happened with your Hunter Green non-purchase.  Being nosy


----------



## Icecaramellatte

winter_knight said:


> So my beat bag finally arrived and I'm feeling underwhelmed. The bright color I saw on the website doesn't seem to translate into real life. I really like how it feels on and it's comfortable. I'm thinking maybe I should try it is black? Or maybe just give up? The plan is to go in store and see if there is something else that speaks to me.
> 
> View attachment 5061937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061938



That is interesting. The bag looked pretty bright when I saw it in the store. From my memory anyway.  Maybe it was the lighting or the bags surrounding it that made it appear that way.  It did not look so toned down like it does here. But I had not seen it on the website at that point. Hmmm......



Syren said:


> Anyone else want a beat bag just for the chain?  Lol


I did. That is exactly why I bought the one from the Baquiat collection.  They had been showing the chains on the bags for awhile but none that were detachable. I did think the bag was cute though. At the time I would have preferred a bigger bag and a different color but . . .  I bought it.  I wish I had known they would have a whole line.  Actually that is usually what they do. Introduce a new style in a smaller special collection.  But you can never be sure. I did not know that they would make so many different versions of the bag though.  Actually the beat bag got me into the store to pick up and I ended up liking a lot more from the collection. I probably would not have done so if I didn't go in for that bag.  Yikes!



TangerineKandy said:


> My Kip crossbody arrived today!
> 
> Gorgeous quality and came completely wrapped up!
> 
> Super tiny, have some pics to show what fits. I was going to return because of the size but my fiancé said that I can't just have the same size bag and I need something different.
> 
> First photo is with natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5062198
> View attachment 5062200
> View attachment 5062206
> View attachment 5062208
> View attachment 5062211



Thanks for posting. The SA brought out this bag to show me but only the 2 other colors and I just glanced at it. I did like that it had the clip on straps and kept it in the back of my mind. Of course when I got home I saw this color and became more interested. I think I want one. I'm still not sure on a color. I have something in all 3 of course. This color looks really rich and beautiful though.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Oh sorry, I have no feedback - I was just asking what happened with your Hunter Green non-purchase.  Being nosy


I assume she was referring to covid happening.


----------



## whateve

Icecaramellatte said:


> That is interesting. The bag looked pretty bright when I saw it in the store. From my memory anyway.  Maybe it was the lighting or the bags surrounding it that made it appear that way.  It did not look so toned down like it does here. But I had not seen it on the website at that point. Hmmm......
> 
> 
> I did. That is exactly why I bought the one from the Baquiat collection.  They had been showing the chains on the bags for awhile but none that were detachable. I did think the bag was cute though. At the time I would have preferred a bigger bag and a different color but . . .  I bought it.  I wish I had known they would have a whole line.  Actually that is usually what they do. Introduce a new style in a smaller special collection.  But you can never be sure. I did not know that they would make so many different versions of the bag though.  Actually the beat bag got me into the store to pick up and I ended up liking a lot more from the collection. I probably would not have done so if I didn't go in for that bag.  Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting. The SA brought out this bag to show me but only the 2 other colors and I just glanced at it. I did like that it had the clip on straps and kept it in the back of my mind. Of course when I got home I saw this color and became more interested. I think I want one. I'm still not sure on a color. I have something in all 3 of course. This color looks really rich and beautiful though.


You never know. I still hurt thinking of that camera bag I loved but was hoping they would make in other colors. They never did and the original two colors sold out quickly.


----------



## holiday123

Addicted to bags said:


> Does anyone have the new Green Willis and how does it look in person? I almost purchased the Hunter Green in 2019/2020 but we all know what happened. Is the new Green hard to match with outfits? It's definitely a brighter green.


I don't have the new green willis, but have the duffle 16 in same new green. It's gorgeous! I have hunter in duffle 20 and willis 18 and prefer the new green. Here's a comparison of the duffles, hunter in front and one of the new green in sunlight.


----------



## jessica.berman

holiday123 said:


> I don't have the new green willis, but have the duffle 16 in same new green. It's gorgeous! I have hunter in duffle 20 and willis 18 and prefer the new green. Here's a comparison of the duffles, hunter in front and one of the new green in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063016
> View attachment 5063015




@holiday123 Is the leather on the 16 way different from the 20?  I have a few Legacy 2012 duffles, and 2 of the 20's, but haven't felt the 16.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> I don't have the new green willis, but have the duffle 16 in same new green. It's gorgeous! I have hunter in duffle 20 and willis 18 and prefer the new green. Here's a comparison of the duffles, hunter in front and one of the new green in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063016
> View attachment 5063015


I agree I like the newer green better.


----------



## Sunshine mama

winter_knight said:


> So my beat bag finally arrived and I'm feeling underwhelmed. The bright color I saw on the website doesn't seem to translate into real life. I really like how it feels on and it's comfortable. I'm thinking maybe I should try it is black? Or maybe just give up? The plan is to go in store and see if there is something else that speaks to me.
> 
> View attachment 5061937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061938


Did you receive the correct color? They're so different!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TangerineKandy said:


> My Kip crossbody arrived today!
> 
> Gorgeous quality and came completely wrapped up!
> 
> Super tiny, have some pics to show what fits. I was going to return because of the size but my fiancé said that I can't just have the same size bag and I need something different.
> 
> First photo is with natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5062198
> View attachment 5062200
> View attachment 5062206
> View attachment 5062208
> View attachment 5062211


Wow it's soooo cute! Sorry, but I love it more than the PM!


----------



## amberquamme

Addicted to bags said:


> Does anyone have the new Green Willis and how does it look in person? I almost purchased the Hunter Green in 2019/2020 but we all know what happened. Is the new Green hard to match with outfits? It's definitely a brighter green.


I do! I absolutely love her. Purchased in November 2019. I think it may be different than the one that's currently for sale? I noticed the tags and inside color are different that what I have. Mine has navy blue interior and a 1941 hangtag (I think) It is a darker green so I carry it in the winter and get tons of compliments! I don't find it obnoxiously hard to match, but I should throw out there that I don't care too much about matching lol  I just wear whatever purse speaks to me that day  it's a very easy to carry bag.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I don't have the new green willis, but have the duffle 16 in same new green. It's gorgeous! I have hunter in duffle 20 and willis 18 and prefer the new green. Here's a comparison of the duffles, hunter in front and one of the new green in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063016
> View attachment 5063015


I like the styling of the new duffle better too. It is closer to the vintage style.


----------



## belle_91

TangerineKandy said:


> My Kip crossbody arrived today!
> 
> Gorgeous quality and came completely wrapped up!
> 
> Super tiny, have some pics to show what fits. I was going to return because of the size but my fiancé said that I can't just have the same size bag and I need something different.
> 
> First photo is with natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5062198
> View attachment 5062200
> View attachment 5062206
> View attachment 5062208
> View attachment 5062211


It's so cute! I really wanna get this just so I can customize it with pins!


----------



## VSOP

amberquamme said:


> I do! I absolutely love her. Purchased in November 2019. I think it may be different than the one that's currently for sale? I noticed the tags and inside color are different that what I have. Mine has navy blue interior and a 1941 hangtag (I think) It is a darker green so I carry it in the winter and get tons of compliments! I don't find it obnoxiously hard to match, but I should throw out there that I don't care too much about matching lol  I just wear whatever purse speaks to me that day  it's a very easy to carry bag.



Yeah I like this Willis better with the 1941 hangtag because it’s leather lined.


----------



## holiday123

jessica.berman said:


> @holiday123 Is the leather on the 16 way different from the 20?  I have a few Legacy 2012 duffles, and 2 of the 20's, but haven't felt the 16.


It's just a little different. It feels thicker to me, but it hasn't broken in yet so that may be why.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I like the styling of the new duffle better too. It is closer to the vintage style.


I agree. I love that they added that extra bit to the bottom and top trim instead of just sewing together (sorry I don't know the terms) and I like the minimal hardware. It makes it lighter and I don't have to worry about the bag falling over because the dogleash clips are so chunky on the 20s. I do wish there was a 2nd pocket inside for my phone, but if the lack of a pocket means no weird bump on the front from the pocket snap closure poking through I'll forego a 2nd pocket.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for posting. The SA brought out this bag to show me but only the 2 other colors and I just glanced at it. I did like that it had the clip on straps and kept it in the back of my mind. Of course when I got home I saw this color and became more interested. I think I want one. I'm still not sure on a color. I have something in all 3 of course. This color looks really rich and beautiful though.



The colour is gorgeous! I just wish it was a bit bigger.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow it's soooo cute! Sorry, but I love it more than the PM!


Haha I think I'd love it more than the PM if it was just a touch bigger! I don't think I'd mind the weight if they made a Cassie / PM sized bag in glovetanned leather.


----------



## TangerineKandy

belle_91 said:


> It's so cute! I really wanna get this just so I can customize it with pins!


Get it!


----------



## winter_knight

Icecaramellatte said:


> That is interesting. The bag looked pretty bright when I saw it in the store. From my memory anyway.  Maybe it was the lighting or the bags surrounding it that made it appear that way.  It did not look so toned down like it does here. But I had not seen it on the website at that point. Hmmm......
> 
> 
> I did. That is exactly why I bought the one from the Baquiat collection.  They had been showing the chains on the bags for awhile but none that were detachable. I did think the bag was cute though. At the time I would have preferred a bigger bag and a different color but . . .  I bought it.  I wish I had known they would have a whole line.  Actually that is usually what they do. Introduce a new style in a smaller special collection.  But you can never be sure. I did not know that they would make so many different versions of the bag though.  Actually the beat bag got me into the store to pick up and I ended up liking a lot more from the collection. I probably would not have done so if I didn't go in for that bag.  Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting. The SA brought out this bag to show me but only the 2 other colors and I just glanced at it. I did like that it had the clip on straps and kept it in the back of my mind. Of course when I got home I saw this color and became more interested. I think I want one. I'm still not sure on a color. I have something in all 3 of course. This color looks really rich and beautiful though.



Took another photo under different lighting. It does look better but still doesn't match the picture. I went in the store and looked at the other options. It was between this and the black and I do prefer color. So I'm keeping it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

winter_knight said:


> Took another photo under different lighting. It does look better but still doesn't match the picture. I went in the store and looked at the other options. It was between this and the black and I do prefer color. So I'm keeping it.



Ooh it does look much better here!  And that patent bag looks fab!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I just received my beige regular size Tabby. I'm not happy with it. It looks like it has a little pull near the C and the sides look dark to my eye. It is so weird as it was pretty well wrapped. I'm thinking maybe someone was handling it somehow.  I asked for an exchange and they said they don't have any more. I ordered another one from another store. I'm having hard luck with this bag. Crossing my fingers that this one works out as I had my eye on it forever. I don't know what took me so long to get it. 

My itsy bitsy teensy weensy pale lime mini Tabby bag arrived. Super cute but . . .  I don't know.  The Allie camera bag holds more than this one. Crazy!  

I was still eyeing the purple one but then the beige one arrived and I had to buy another one. I heard I was credited but don't see it yet so. I don't know if I want it. I don't really need another purple bag but I really like this shade. I did not like it at first. I think because it was called lilac and I was anticipating and looking forward to a light color but looking at it as just a shade of purple. I like it as that. I would not necessarily think of it as a spring/summer shade for me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

holiday123 said:


> I don't have the new green willis, but have the duffle 16 in same new green. It's gorgeous! I have hunter in duffle 20 and willis 18 and prefer the new green. Here's a comparison of the duffles, hunter in front and one of the new green in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063016
> View attachment 5063015


Thanks for your photos and feedback!


----------



## winter_knight

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just received my beige regular size Tabby. I'm not happy with it. It looks like it has a little pull near the C and the sides look dark to my eye. It is so weird as it was pretty well wrapped. I'm thinking maybe someone was handling it somehow.  I asked for an exchange and they said they don't have any more. I ordered another one from another store. I'm having hard luck with this bag. Crossing my fingers that this one works out as I had my eye on it forever. I don't know what took me so long to get it.
> 
> My itsy bitsy teensy weensy pale lime mini Tabby bag arrived. Super cute but . . .  I don't know.  The Allie camera bag holds more than this one. Crazy!
> 
> I was still eyeing the purple one but then the beige one arrived and I had to buy another one. I heard I was credited but don't see it yet so. I don't know if I want it. I don't really need another purple bag but I really like this shade. I did not like it at first. I think because it was called lilac and I was anticipating and looking forward to a light color but looking at it as just a shade of purple. I like it as that. I would not necessarily think of it as a spring/summer shade for me.


I ended up passing on the purple mini tabby. It's not a color I feel I need in my collection. I have the mini pink one (can't remember the name) and it doesn't hold much. I don't need another bag that size.


----------



## Sunshine mama

winter_knight said:


> Took another photo under different lighting. It does look better but still doesn't match the picture. I went in the store and looked at the other options. It was between this and the black and I do prefer color. So I'm keeping it.


It looks a LOT better in this picture!


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me Hamptons large hobo


----------



## Addicted to bags

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me Hamptons large hobo
> View attachment 5065502


That's a nice shade of red! Where's @*RuedeNesle*? @houseof999, get your fainting couch ready


----------



## CoachMaven

Addicted to bags said:


> That's a nice shade of red! Where's @*RuedeNesle*? @houseof999, get your fainting couch ready


I will catch you @RuedeNesle !


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me Hamptons large hobo
> View attachment 5065502





Addicted to bags said:


> That's a nice shade of red! Where's @*RuedeNesle*? @houseof999, get your fainting couch ready







CoachMaven said:


> I will catch you @RuedeNesle !






I hope you can catch!  
When I saw your picture I seriously gasped so loud my sister asked me if I was okay! This picture took my breath away! Such a beautiful, vibrant red!


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5065924
> 
> 
> I hope you can catch!
> When I saw your picture I seriously gasped so loud my sister asked me if I was okay! This picture took my breath away! Such a beautiful, vibrant red!


I love that reaction!


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me Hamptons large hobo
> View attachment 5065502


This is a gorgeous red! How does it compare to 1941 red? Do you have any 1941 red for a comparison pic?


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> This is a gorgeous red! How does it compare to 1941 red? Do you have any 1941 red for a comparison pic?


I do have 1941 red, the Rogue 30. I'll take a photo of them side by side later this evening.


----------



## CoachMaven

@houseof999  here is the best photo I could get with my lighting. The Hampton red is a shade deeper red than 1941 and plus it is smooth vs. pebbled leather. It was hard to capture, but I hope this helps!


----------



## jaskg144

My mini pillow tabby arrived yesterday and I love it!! I even made a video because I was so excited    hope it's ok to share


----------



## ccstone04

Mail day! Saddle 17 - it’s so darn CUTE!


----------



## Opal Libra

PurseUOut said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I contacted CS last night and they said this bag was sold out company wide. I figured I'd call my local boutique (Coach at Tysons Galleria in McLean, VA) to double check and they had two left! It is really an underrated bag. Reminds me of the Celine box bag. I am wanting the navy too.


I'm so glad that you got one! I hope you love it!

I thought I should add... apparently there is an Alie Saddle Bag!!


----------



## holiday123

Got this from my SA today. Madison in azure. It's sort of a Parker/Rambler/Dreamer shoulder hybrid with the shape, closure and extra flap compartment under flap. 
Love the burnished blue! Price tag is different from what I've seen lately.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me Hamptons large hobo
> View attachment 5065502


Absolutely  love this red!


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> Got this from my SA today. Madison in azure. It's sort of a Parker/Rambler/Dreamer shoulder hybrid with the shape, closure and extra flap compartment under flap.
> Love the burnished blue! Price tag is different from what I've seen lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068715
> View attachment 5068716
> View attachment 5068717


The burnishing is so pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Got this from my SA today. Madison in azure. It's sort of a Parker/Rambler/Dreamer shoulder hybrid with the shape, closure and extra flap compartment under flap.
> Love the burnished blue! Price tag is different from what I've seen lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068715
> View attachment 5068716
> View attachment 5068717


Nice looking bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Got this from my SA today. Madison in azure. It's sort of a Parker/Rambler/Dreamer shoulder hybrid with the shape, closure and extra flap compartment under flap.
> Love the burnished blue! Price tag is different from what I've seen lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068715
> View attachment 5068716
> View attachment 5068717


Love this! It doesn't look burnished online (of course). I'm considering this color and/or black...but also considering waiting for the SAS. Decisions...decisions...
How do you think it compares to stone blue because I already have cassie in that color. Although I love the burnishing, I liked the brightness of the photos on Coach.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Love this! It doesn't look burnished online (of course). I'm considering this color and/or black...but also considering waiting for the SAS. Decisions...decisions...
> How do you think it compares to stone blue because I already have cassie in that color. Although I love the burnishing, I liked the brightness of the photos on Coach.


It's definitely not as bright as online. Here's a picture in different light. My phone doesn't do the best job showing colors. It's darker than my steel blue duffle, and kind of along the lines of the slate blue on my colorblock saddle. Going by google image It's definitely different than stone blue .


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> It's definitely not as bright as online. Here's a picture in different light. My phone doesn't do the best job showing colors. It's darker than my steel blue duffle, and kind of along the lines of the slate blue on my colorblock saddle. Going by google image It's definitely different than stone blue .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069102


Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Got this from my SA today. Madison in azure. It's sort of a Parker/Rambler/Dreamer shoulder hybrid with the shape, closure and extra flap compartment under flap.
> Love the burnished blue! Price tag is different from what I've seen lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068715
> View attachment 5068716
> View attachment 5068717


That's beautiful! I love that burnished blue!


----------



## tearosenj

holiday123 said:


> It's definitely not as bright as online. Here's a picture in different light. My phone doesn't do the best job showing colors. It's darker than my steel blue duffle, and kind of along the lines of the slate blue on my colorblock saddle. Going by google image It's definitely different than stone blue .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069102


What is the name for the upper bag?


----------



## Teagaggle

tearosenj said:


> What is the name for the upper bag?


Cassie in stone blue.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

holiday123 said:


> Got this from my SA today. Madison in azure. It's sort of a Parker/Rambler/Dreamer shoulder hybrid with the shape, closure and extra flap compartment under flap.
> Love the burnished blue! Price tag is different from what I've seen lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068715
> View attachment 5068716
> View attachment 5068717


Sooooo gorgeous!  Congrats!  Online photo doesn’t do it justice!  My SA was wearing this and I fell in love.  I might have to sell my Cassie 19 bluebell in order to justify getting this one someday.


----------



## holiday123

J9MKlover said:


> Sooooo gorgeous!  Congrats!  Online photo doesn’t do it justice!  My SA was wearing this and I fell in love.  I might have to sell my Cassie 19 bluebell in order to justify getting this one someday.


Thank you. I'm moving in today... because I have a feeling this will be further discounted soon and I want to get some use out of it so I don't stress over the pricing games.
I've been through a lot of blue bags and this one meets all my needs. Bluebell Cassie is really pretty too. I had her, but when I bought a new phone I couldn't quite fit it in the back pocket so it went to a new home.


----------



## Veroyoga

My new friend... bought secondhand for a good price and still beautiful. I had one in pink fabric that I sold last year because I am not a pink person, but this black patent leather is much more my style.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. I'm moving in today... because I have a feeling this will be further discounted soon and I want to get some use out of it so I don't stress over the pricing games.
> I've been through a lot of blue bags and this one meets all my needs. Bluebell Cassie is really pretty too. I had her, but when I bought a new phone I couldn't quite fit it in the back pocket so it went to a new home.


Enjoy her!  She really is gorgeous.  Let us know a mini review of how she wears pleaseeee


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Gotta add my mini reveal here too!  My new tabbies!  I’m wearing chalk tomorrow so she’ll probably appear in a passenger seat photo too ha!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

added this


----------



## Ishbin

J9MKlover said:


> Gotta add my mini reveal here too!  My new tabbies!  I’m wearing chalk tomorrow so she’ll probably appear in a passenger seat photo too ha!


They are gorgeous....love that mixed materials one - looks so cool!


----------



## purplehippo

Sorry, I wasn't sure if this thread is a good place to post... 

What do y'all think of the quality of these, is this acceptable for the price?
---
I recently purchased a Coach Turnlock Clutch. 

Bag #1 is uneven along the profile? The top line along the top handle, it's more slanted on the left, and more horizontal on the right. Stitching is.. well I think I can tell that it is machine made rather quickly because where it first turns, it gets smaller, than on the "home run" it's back to normal. 

Bag #2: some of the stitching is pointy/rough/sharp. It also has a few ity-bity pits? an "enlarged pore"? 

Both bags: There seems to be some sort of.. like the leather got pressed around the edges before it was sewn? Also. the trim pieces where the stitching is, is uneven. Thinner on one side, thicker boarder on the other. 

Some wrinkles/texture in the leather seems normal. 

But for a MSRP $395... I feel like I should expect better craftsmanship?

I'm a little disappointed that I can't really fit my switch in there nicely, but I can just barely fit in a sheet of paper..


----------



## whateve

purplehippo said:


> Sorry, I wasn't sure if this thread is a good place to post...
> 
> What do y'all think of the quality of these, is this acceptable for the price?
> ---
> I recently purchased a Coach Turnlock Clutch.
> 
> Bag #1 is uneven along the profile? The top line along the top handle, it's more slanted on the left, and more horizontal on the right. Stitching is.. well I think I can tell that it is machine made rather quickly because where it first turns, it gets smaller, than on the "home run" it's back to normal.
> 
> Bag #2: some of the stitching is pointy/rough/sharp. It also has a few ity-bity pits? an "enlarged pore"?
> 
> Both bags: There seems to be some sort of.. like the leather got pressed around the edges before it was sewn? Also. the trim pieces where the stitching is, is uneven. Thinner on one side, thicker boarder on the other.
> 
> Some wrinkles/texture in the leather seems normal.
> 
> But for a MSRP $395... I feel like I should expect better craftsmanship?
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that I can't really fit my switch in there nicely, but I can just barely fit in a sheet of paper..


To me, those are nits.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Ishbin said:


> They are gorgeous....love that mixed materials one - looks so cool!


Yes - it looks like a piece of art to me


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> To me, those are nits.


What are nits?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> added this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071404


Congrats! Nice addition to your Coach collection.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> What are nits?


unimportant details.


----------



## amberquamme

I just went to the coach store without the Tate on my mind. Not a fan of brown at all but when I made eye contact with this lady it was over for me. I absolutely love the design and the peach color is gorgeous in person.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

amberquamme said:


> I just went to the coach store without the Tate on my mind. Not a fan of brown at all but when I made eye contact with this lady it was over for me. I absolutely love the design and the peach color is gorgeous in person.


Congrats!!! As much as I love online shopping, seeing things in person makes such a difference, right?  Enjoy her!


----------



## amberquamme

J9MKlover said:


> Congrats!!! As much as I love online shopping, seeing things in person makes such a difference, right?  Enjoy her!


Yes absolutely!! It's such a hard color to capture and so much peachier than my pic. I originally went in just to feel the pillow tabby since it's gotten such attention. They sadly were all sold out. The SA said they couldn't even get a discount on them. Other stunners in person were the beat saddle bags and the tea rose knot Madison. Had my hubs not been there I may have had a few come home with me lol. Have a great day


----------



## LOVEsersen

My two Alie babies in ivory white and forest green.




It’s more butter yellow compared to the white on cassie.


The lining is in yellow leather.


The forest green has same color in and out.


However, the forest green Alie has glovetanned leather flap, pebbled leather front and back, and suede on the side.


Forest green is pretty dark, but it’s not that black.


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> My two Alie babies in ivory white and forest green.
> View attachment 5072370
> 
> View attachment 5072371
> 
> It’s more butter yellow compared to the white on cassie.
> View attachment 5072374
> 
> The lining is in yellow leather.
> View attachment 5072376
> 
> The forest green has same color in and out.
> View attachment 5072373
> 
> However, the forest green Alie has glovetanned leather flap, pebbled leather front and back, and suede on the side.
> View attachment 5072372
> 
> Forest green is pretty dark, but it’s not that black.
> View attachment 5072393


Gorgeous! I really like this bag.


----------



## americandreaming

I had my long-awaited trip to the bigger outlet today and had wanted a white crossgrain or pebbled small bag for the summer look... and walked out with a white Dinky!  My first white and I'm very nervous about maintenance.  But it's gorgeous!!!  Plus it was priced at cheaper than all my chosen white MFF alternatives so even though I'm becoming a one-trick-small-turnlock-crossbody-pony, come on!  I had to!  The store was doing a huge bundle deal and my sister and aunty bought bags and shoes so we got 30 per cent off the total. 

Customer service was amazing too - noticed when admiring the bag after lunch that the bead chain was missing.  Went back and the SAs promptly brought me a replacement and attached it for me then and there. 

ETA: they gifted us a mug too!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I had my long-awaited trip to the bigger outlet today and had wanted a white crossgrain or pebbled small bag for the summer look... and walked out with a white Dinky!  My first white and I'm very nervous about maintenance.  But it's gorgeous!!!  Plus it was priced at cheaper than all my chosen white MFF alternatives so even though I'm becoming a one-trick-small-turnlock-crossbody-pony, come on!  I had to!  The store was doing a huge bundle deal and my sister and aunty bought bags and shoes so we got 30 per cent off the total.
> 
> Customer service was amazing too - noticed when admiring the bag after lunch that the bead chain was missing.  Went back and the SAs promptly brought me a replacement and attached it for me then and there.
> 
> View attachment 5072623


Congratulations!! You picked a beautiful bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> I had my long-awaited trip to the bigger outlet today and had wanted a white crossgrain or pebbled small bag for the summer look... and walked out with a white Dinky!  My first white and I'm very nervous about maintenance.  But it's gorgeous!!!  Plus it was priced at cheaper than all my chosen white MFF alternatives so even though I'm becoming a one-trick-small-turnlock-crossbody-pony, come on!  I had to!  The store was doing a huge bundle deal and my sister and aunty bought bags and shoes so we got 30 per cent off the total.
> 
> Customer service was amazing too - noticed when admiring the bag after lunch that the bead chain was missing.  Went back and the SAs promptly brought me a replacement and attached it for me then and there.
> 
> ETA: they gifted us a mug too!
> 
> View attachment 5072623


Good choice and great experience!


----------



## circommeflex

Got my Tabby 26 with beadchain and Tabby 20 today! 

I was so excited to get them but found scratches on the back of the 26 and some other imperfections, so I'm sending it back  Bright side, I'm very happy with my 20!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

purplehippo said:


> Sorry, I wasn't sure if this thread is a good place to post...
> 
> What do y'all think of the quality of these, is this acceptable for the price?
> ---
> I recently purchased a Coach Turnlock Clutch.
> 
> Bag #1 is uneven along the profile? The top line along the top handle, it's more slanted on the left, and more horizontal on the right. Stitching is.. well I think I can tell that it is machine made rather quickly because where it first turns, it gets smaller, than on the "home run" it's back to normal.
> 
> Bag #2: some of the stitching is pointy/rough/sharp. It also has a few ity-bity pits? an "enlarged pore"?
> 
> Both bags: There seems to be some sort of.. like the leather got pressed around the edges before it was sewn? Also. the trim pieces where the stitching is, is uneven. Thinner on one side, thicker boarder on the other.
> 
> Some wrinkles/texture in the leather seems normal.
> 
> But for a MSRP $395... I feel like I should expect better craftsmanship?
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that I can't really fit my switch in there nicely, but I can just barely fit in a sheet of paper..


looks great to me


----------



## grietje

Coach Swinger in Rouge.  I really like the color and the bag is adorable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

circommeflex said:


> Got my Tabby 26 with beadchain and Tabby 20 today!
> 
> I was so excited to get them but found scratches on the back of the 26 and some other imperfections, so I'm sending it back  Bright side, I'm very happy with my 20!
> 
> View attachment 5073145


So darn cute! I need these in my life!


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Addie crossbody in teal.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

How cute are these babies !


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074702



Really love this color Jen — enjoy


----------



## Iamminda

lovevintagecoach said:


> How cute are these babies !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074712



That little baby Willis charm is too cute!!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Iamminda said:


> That little baby Willis charm is too cute!!


Thank you !  She is adorable !  My husband thought it was a little purse for my 1 year old granddaughter


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovevintagecoach said:


> How cute are these babies !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074712


OmGawwwww! These are soooo cute!
Does the keychain open like a real bag?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Really love this color Jen — enjoy



Thank you, Minda!     I will!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074702


Love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074702


Ooohhh...cousins!  I have the carmine. Don’t you just love the chain?  So pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> Ooohhh...cousins!  I have the carmine. Don’t you just love the chain?  So pretty.



  I considered the carmine. Such a pretty color.


----------



## anthrosphere

Sunshine mama said:


> OmGawwwww! These are soooo cute!
> Does the keychain open like a real bag?


It unfortunately does not. There is a snap closure underneath the fake turnlock.


----------



## carterazo

grietje said:


> Coach Swinger in Rouge.  I really like the color and the bag is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074208





Glttglam said:


> I just got the Addie crossbody in teal.





JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074702





lovevintagecoach said:


> How cute are these babies !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074712



Love, love, love all these pretty colors, ladies. congrats!  That mini is the cutest thing!


----------



## carterazo

anthrosphere said:


> It unfortunately does not. There is a snap closure underneath the fake turnlock.



So you can actually put like lip balm inside? Even better.


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Love, love, love all these pretty colors, ladies. congrats!  That mini is the cutest thing!



Thank you!


----------



## americandreaming

Squeeze key case


----------



## lemondln

Have not bought a coach item for years, this Rowan Satchel caught my eyes, love at first sight, it's a keep, just received in the mail yesterday, had to carry it today


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> OmGawwwww! These are soooo cute!
> Does the keychain open like a real bag?


Thanks , honestly I don't know lol.  I will have to open it when I get home .


----------



## AshMarieDarling

My azure Madison with floral embroidery finally came and I love her!!! Absolutely adorable little bag. It doesn’t fit my phone unfortunately (will be worn exclusively with outfits that have pockets lol). I wish they made this color in a larger version. I’m definitely interested in getting more colors in the larger size


----------



## americandreaming

AshMarieDarling said:


> My azure Madison with floral embroidery finally came and I love her!!! Absolutely adorable little bag. It doesn’t fit my phone unfortunately (will be worn exclusively with outfits that have pockets lol). I wish they made this color in a larger version. I’m definitely interested in getting more colors in the larger size
> 
> View attachment 5076428



Gorgeous!  I was just in the Coach store today and was gushing over the small one, which they added in the time between my last visit and today.  It felt so precious


----------



## Narnanz

AshMarieDarling said:


> My azure Madison with floral embroidery finally came and I love her!!! Absolutely adorable little bag. It doesn’t fit my phone unfortunately (will be worn exclusively with outfits that have pockets lol). I wish they made this color in a larger version. I’m definitely interested in getting more colors in the larger size
> 
> View attachment 5076428


love the leather work on that one...and the dusky blue is lovely


----------



## crazyforcoach09

And the Beat goes on....


----------



## whateve

AshMarieDarling said:


> My azure Madison with floral embroidery finally came and I love her!!! Absolutely adorable little bag. It doesn’t fit my phone unfortunately (will be worn exclusively with outfits that have pockets lol). I wish they made this color in a larger version. I’m definitely interested in getting more colors in the larger size
> 
> View attachment 5076428


This is adorable! I love that embroidery!


----------



## BeachBagGal

AshMarieDarling said:


> My azure Madison with floral embroidery finally came and I love her!!! Absolutely adorable little bag. It doesn’t fit my phone unfortunately (will be worn exclusively with outfits that have pockets lol). I wish they made this color in a larger version. I’m definitely interested in getting more colors in the larger size
> 
> View attachment 5076428


The detailing is super cute!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

americandreaming said:


> Gorgeous!  I was just in the Coach store today and was gushing over the small one, which they added in the time between my last visit and today.  It felt so precious
> 
> View attachment 5076599


Thank you!!! I just love how adorable the tiny one is! Even though it’s not at all practical, it sure is cute


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Narnanz said:


> love the leather work on that one...and the dusky blue is lovely


Thank you! I agree they did a great job, I’ve been eyeing the larger nude tea rose version


----------



## AshMarieDarling

whateve said:


> This is adorable! I love that embroidery!



Thank you! I'm a sucker for almost anything embroidered. It was love at first sight   



BeachBagGal said:


> The detailing is super cute!



I agree, they did a great job on the details! Thank you!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Ok everyone has arrived safe and sound! As much as I love the ivory tea rose knot version, it may have to go back now that I know my phone won’t fit. I haven’t really decided yet but I can’t justify keeping it at that price point (it was only 30% off and the other 2 were a great price from the outlet). I’d really like the quilted chalk in a larger size but if it never goes on sale enough, at least I’ll have this one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My Bea Totes


----------



## amberquamme

This baby came today. Happy Mother's Day to me from me lol  whoever photographs Coach's bags are doing them a huge disservice. They are almost always more beautiful in person. Madison is no exception.


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> This baby came today. Happy Mother's Day to me from me lol  whoever photographs Coach's bags are doing them a huge disservice. They are almost always more beautiful in person. Madison is no exception.


Definitely much prettier in your picture!


----------



## tealocean

AshMarieDarling said:


> Ok everyone has arrived safe and sound! As much as I love the ivory tea rose knot version, it may have to go back now that I know my phone won’t fit. I haven’t really decided yet but I can’t justify keeping it at that price point (it was only 30% off and the other 2 were a great price from the outlet). I’d really like the quilted chalk in a larger size but if it never goes on sale enough, at least I’ll have this one
> 
> View attachment 5077479


Beautiful! I love the embroidered flowers!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My lil girly bag...


----------



## amberquamme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My lil girly bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077596



bag twins!! I absolutely LOVE this bag. One of my favorites ever. I love to take it in both hands and squish away lol. Now I def want all the colors  what do you think of her so far?


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

AshMarieDarling said:


> Ok everyone has arrived safe and sound! As much as I love the ivory tea rose knot version, it may have to go back now that I know my phone won’t fit. I haven’t really decided yet but I can’t justify keeping it at that price point (it was only 30% off and the other 2 were a great price from the outlet). I’d really like the quilted chalk in a larger size but if it never goes on sale enough, at least I’ll have this one
> 
> View attachment 5077479


I love your collection!!  It’s a shame that they aren’t big enough for a phone.  I can see your point.  At least 2 of them you scored a great deal on! I love the baby quilted chalk!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

amberquamme said:


> bag twins!! I absolutely LOVE this bag. One of my favorites ever. I love to take it in both hands and squish away lol. Now I def want all the colors  what do you think of her so far?


Its a very nice bag. The lil bow makes it a girly bag.  I need another color. The price was crazyyyyyyyy good.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

amberquamme said:


> This baby came today. Happy Mother's Day to me from me lol  whoever photographs Coach's bags are doing them a huge disservice. They are almost always more beautiful in person. Madison is no exception.


It’s ridiculous how much prettier this bag is in person.  Congrats!


----------



## Wendyann7

amberquamme said:


> This baby came today. Happy Mother's Day to me from me lol  whoever photographs Coach's bags are doing them a huge disservice. They are almost always more beautiful in person. Madison is no exception.


OMGosh yes, so much prettier than the stock photos!  Enjoy!  : )


----------



## shoes+handbags

amberquamme said:


> This baby came today. Happy Mother's Day to me from me lol  whoever photographs Coach's bags are doing them a huge disservice. They are almost always more beautiful in person. Madison is no exception.


This is a beautiful color!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

amberquamme said:


> This baby came today. Happy Mother's Day to me from me lol  whoever photographs Coach's bags are doing them a huge disservice. They are almost always more beautiful in person. Madison is no exception.


Wowwwwwwwww this is even more beautiful in person!!! I love it!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

anthrosphere said:


> It unfortunately does not. There is a snap closure underneath the fake turnlock.



Oh shame I was going to get one I have the oak mulberry ones Bayswater lily and Alexa and they are fully functional


----------



## elvisfan4life

How does the Madison differ from Parker ?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Love the leather in and out. Waiting on the Shamrock green


----------



## amberquamme

elvisfan4life said:


> How does the Madison differ from Parker ?



overall shape from the front is similar, but on the sides is structured different. Madison is more of a square shape while Parker is a tapered triangle. Also, the back pocket on Madison extends the length of the bag, Parker's is smaller and appears more placed on vs part of the bag

another difference is the placement of the grommets for the strap. Madison has them side by side, Parker is on top of one another (on full sizes, I believe both Parker and Madison smaller sizes only have one grommet on each side). I have noticed some comments preferring the grommets to the Madison, as there was some pinching and shaping issues of the leather with the on top of each other Parker grommets. Also, with the side by side grommets I have seen some people run on of the straps of the Madison underneath the flap, giving you more options for strap length 
The inside seems different from what I can tell online. I don't have a Parker so I can't be for sure, but I'm pretty sure it does not have the two magnetic flaps underneath the main flap. From the pics the Parker seems to have a divider, Madison is more open with two pockets under the second flap, a zippered pocket in the back and a sort of secret mini pocket behind that.

As far as quilting in the Madison it is wider, Parker has narrow quilting There was a post a few pages ago comparing the Madison vs Parker backpacks, I don't have either of these so I can't comment.
I'll attach some pics of my Madison to give you a better idea of shape, sorry I can't for Parker. There are a million on eBay tho with some good pics if you're curious 

have a great day


----------



## Satcheldoll

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love the leather in and out. Waiting on the Shamrock green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077987


Love the color! What’s the name of this tote?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Satcheldoll said:


> Love the color! What’s the name of this tote?


Thanks...Gothman Tall Tote 34


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Satcheldoll said:


> Love the color! What’s the name of this tote?


He a big boy - TALL


----------



## Satcheldoll

crazyforcoach09 said:


> He a big boy - TALL


Thanks! I back in the market for a tote when I go back into the office.


----------



## elvisfan4life

amberquamme said:


> overall shape from the front is similar, but on the sides is structured different. Madison is more of a square shape while Parker is a tapered triangle. Also, the back pocket on Madison extends the length of the bag, Parker's is smaller and appears more placed on vs part of the bag
> 
> another difference is the placement of the grommets for the strap. Madison has them side by side, Parker is on top of one another (on full sizes, I believe both Parker and Madison smaller sizes only have one grommet on each side). I have noticed some comments preferring the grommets to the Madison, as there was some pinching and shaping issues of the leather with the on top of each other Parker grommets. Also, with the side by side grommets I have seen some people run on of the straps of the Madison underneath the flap, giving you more options for strap length
> The inside seems different from what I can tell online. I don't have a Parker so I can't be for sure, but I'm pretty sure it does not have the two magnetic flaps underneath the main flap. From the pics the Parker seems to have a divider, Madison is more open with two pockets under the second flap, a zippered pocket in the back and a sort of secret mini pocket behind that.
> 
> As far as quilting in the Madison it is wider, Parker has narrow quilting There was a post a few pages ago comparing the Madison vs Parker backpacks, I don't have either of these so I can't comment.
> I'll attach some pics of my Madison to give you a better idea of shape, sorry I can't for Parker. There are a million on eBay tho with some good pics if you're curious
> 
> have a great day



Awesome thank you so much!!! I gave up on Parker (had 3 ) for all the differences you listed !! I thought Madison would be the same so have ignored it but your pictures have now put in on the top of my wish list I love it - I love the rambler and the shape looks similar - love Cassie but it is too narrow for me and I prefer smooth glovetanned leather x


----------



## foxgal

amberquamme said:


> This baby came today. Happy Mother's Day to me from me lol  whoever photographs Coach's bags are doing them a huge disservice. They are almost always more beautiful in person. Madison is no exception.



You are so right! Your bag is so gorgeous and WAY nicer than the online picture!


----------



## amberquamme

elvisfan4life said:


> Awesome thank you so much!!! I gave up on Parker (had 3 ) for all the differences you listed !! I thought Madison would be the same so have ignored it but your pictures have now put in on the top of my wish list I love it - I love the rambler and the shape looks similar - love Cassie but it is too narrow for me and I prefer smooth glovetanned leather x


I saw one YouTube that did compare it to the rambler, so I think you're right it's pretty close. It seems like such a well thought out bag! I'm not sure how it compared to Cassie bc I love smooth as well. It's sooo pretty! I can try and do a what fits photo if that would be helpful? It's pretty narrow too but seems like it would hold a lot because it's pretty tall. I highly recommend it so far! Haven't worn it out yet bc I usually just slum it on the weekends lol but it seems like you can dress up or down. I'll let u know if any cons come up while using the bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

amberquamme said:


> overall shape from the front is similar, but on the sides is structured different. Madison is more of a square shape while Parker is a tapered triangle. Also, the back pocket on Madison extends the length of the bag, Parker's is smaller and appears more placed on vs part of the bag
> 
> another difference is the placement of the grommets for the strap. Madison has them side by side, Parker is on top of one another (on full sizes, I believe both Parker and Madison smaller sizes only have one grommet on each side). I have noticed some comments preferring the grommets to the Madison, as there was some pinching and shaping issues of the leather with the on top of each other Parker grommets. Also, with the side by side grommets I have seen some people run on of the straps of the Madison underneath the flap, giving you more options for strap length
> The inside seems different from what I can tell online. I don't have a Parker so I can't be for sure, but I'm pretty sure it does not have the two magnetic flaps underneath the main flap. From the pics the Parker seems to have a divider, Madison is more open with two pockets under the second flap, a zippered pocket in the back and a sort of secret mini pocket behind that.
> 
> As far as quilting in the Madison it is wider, Parker has narrow quilting There was a post a few pages ago comparing the Madison vs Parker backpacks, I don't have either of these so I can't comment.
> I'll attach some pics of my Madison to give you a better idea of shape, sorry I can't for Parker. There are a million on eBay tho with some good pics if you're curious
> 
> have a great day


I really like this color


----------



## Lisa2007

My Family felt I needed more color in my handbag wardrobe. The Dempsey Carryall With Patch, Coach Originals Wristlet and The Wireless Earbud Case Bag Charm were in my Easter basket last month. Have a great weekend PF Family.


----------



## elvisfan4life

amberquamme said:


> I saw one YouTube that did compare it to the rambler, so I think you're right it's pretty close. It seems like such a well thought out bag! I'm not sure how it compared to Cassie bc I love smooth as well. It's sooo pretty! I can try and do a what fits photo if that would be helpful? It's pretty narrow too but seems like it would hold a lot because it's pretty tall. I highly recommend it so far! Haven't worn it out yet bc I usually just slum it on the weekends lol but it seems like you can dress up or down. I'll let u know if any cons come up while using the bag



That would be fab thank you the only down side for me so far is the chain strap


----------



## amberquamme

elvisfan4life said:


> That would be fab thank you the only down side for me so far is the chain strap


Here's everything I was able to fit without it seeming overstuffed. I was able to get my iPhone 11 Pro Max in and out of the back pocket no problem when it was empty, but it did become too tight once it had things in it. It actually fits better and feels more secure in the bigger of the two pockets under the magnetic flap. You could probably get a few more items in here but this was perfect for me


----------



## elvisfan4life

amberquamme said:


> Here's everything I was able to fit without it seeming overstuffed. I was able to get my iPhone 11 Pro Max in and out of the back pocket no problem when it was empty, but it did become too tight once it had things in it. It actually fits better and feels more secure in the bigger of the two pockets under the magnetic flap. You could probably get a few more items in here but this was perfect for me



Thank you so much x


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> This baby came today. Happy Mother's Day to me from me lol  whoever photographs Coach's bags are doing them a huge disservice. They are almost always more beautiful in person. Madison is no exception.


Congratulations!


----------



## smile10281

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its a very nice bag. The lil bow makes it a girly bag.  I need another color. The price was crazyyyyyyyy good.


Long time lurker on this thread,.. just wanted to add that I agree with you. This bag is so functional and so pretty! I got this as a Mother’s Day present and am taking it out for a spin soon. I am also pleased that the butterfly strap from a few seasons ago seems to match it pretty well!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

smile10281 said:


> Long time lurker on this thread,.. just wanted to add that I agree with you. This bag is so functional and so pretty! I got this as a Mother’s Day present and am taking it out for a spin soon. I am also pleased that the butterfly strap from a few seasons ago seems to match it pretty well!


Omg. A friend jusy gifted me that strap. It looks great with the bag


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

smile10281 said:


> Long time lurker on this thread,.. just wanted to add that I agree with you. This bag is so functional and so pretty! I got this as a Mother’s Day present and am taking it out for a spin soon. I am also pleased that the butterfly strap from a few seasons ago seems to match it pretty well!


Such a pretty bag and the strap is perfect! Congrats!


----------



## smile10281

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. A friend jusy gifted me that strap. It looks great with the bag





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Such a pretty bag and the strap is perfect! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

smile10281 said:


> Long time lurker on this thread,.. just wanted to add that I agree with you. This bag is so functional and so pretty! I got this as a Mother’s Day present and am taking it out for a spin soon. I am also pleased that the butterfly strap from a few seasons ago seems to match it pretty well!


The strap looks perfect with it! It's beautiful!


----------



## smile10281

whateve said:


> The strap looks perfect with it! It's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## hachi29

amberquamme said:


> I just went to the coach store without the Tate on my mind. Not a fan of brown at all but when I made eye contact with this lady it was over for me. I absolutely love the design and the peach color is gorgeous in person.



Hi, just wondering how does it feels after using it for a while? I like this bag, but not really a fan of smooth leather.


----------



## mpur123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Bea Totes
> 
> View attachment 5077493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077496


You love the Bea! I was eying the cream/taupe one today. What do you love about this bag?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

mpur123 said:


> You love the Bea! I was eying the cream/taupe one today. What do you love about this bag?


The swag...the softness of the leather..
the top zipper


----------



## amberquamme

hachi29 said:


> Hi, just wondering how does it feels after using it for a while? I like this bag, but not really a fan of smooth leather.


I absolutely love the feel of it. It's so soft and the pleating on the side from the pockets makes it so squishable. It's one of my favorite bags. I have the bigger of the two. I must say I am a huge fan of smooth leather so obviously take my opinion with a grain of salt lol. To me the negative reviews on the bag are unwarranted. Perhaps because they refer to it as a carryall? It won't carry nearly as much as other bags but I love the compartments and the look of the bag  hope this helps! PS I don't think they are on sale any longer for Mother's Day but I would imagine they would be marked down soon for a SAS. When that happens I'm swooping in for more colors lol. Have a great day!


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> I absolutely love the feel of it. It's so soft and the pleating on the side from the pockets makes it so squishable. It's one of my favorite bags. I have the bigger of the two. I must say I am a huge fan of smooth leather so obviously take my opinion with a grain of salt lol. To me the negative reviews on the bag are unwarranted. Perhaps because they refer to it as a carryall? It won't carry nearly as much as other bags but I love the compartments and the look of the bag  hope this helps! PS I don't think they are on sale any longer for Mother's Day but I would imagine they would be marked down soon for a SAS. When that happens I'm swooping in for more colors lol. Have a great day!


I agree, I love this bag. It fits all my essentials but is not big and bulky. Love all the pockets and the smooth leather. The feet are a plus as is a zipper closure. My go to bags seem to all have either turnlock and/or flap closure. Definitely plan to pick up another one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Why ya gotta be so fly?


----------



## maggiesze1

These rain boots just arrived today! Although, it's almost summer here..not sure if there will be any rain to wear them out..but I can always wait till fall.


----------



## anthrosphere

maggiesze1 said:


> These rain boots just arrived today! Although, it's almost summer here..not sure if there will be any rain to wear them out..but I can always wait till fall.



So cute and I love the color.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Soooo excited for today’s arrival. This is my 1st Rogue and my 1st 1941...I might be slightly obsessed now


----------



## Lake Effect

There were several times in the last few years that either I wished I had a little more money in my budget or that I was willing to bid more, for vintage Coach. This new to me, mini tiny bucket Littleton Drawstring is for all the ones that got away  It is a deep blue red. I just had to get a pic of it posted ASAP!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> There were several times in the last few years that either I wished I had a little more money in my budget or that I was willing to bid more, for vintage Coach. This new to me, mini tiny bucket Littleton Drawstring is for all the ones that got away  It is a deep blue red. I just had to get a pic of it posted ASAP!
> View attachment 5082577


That is wonderful you found it! It's so cute! I love this red too!


----------



## tealocean

smile10281 said:


> Long time lurker on this thread,.. just wanted to add that I agree with you. This bag is so functional and so pretty! I got this as a Mother’s Day present and am taking it out for a spin soon. I am also pleased that the butterfly strap from a few seasons ago seems to match it pretty well!


It looks beautiful with the butterflies!


----------



## tealocean

Lisa2007 said:


> My Family felt I needed more color in my handbag wardrobe. The Dempsey Carryall With Patch, Coach Originals Wristlet and The Wireless Earbud Case Bag Charm were in my Easter basket last month. Have a great weekend PF Family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078644


What a great Easter basket! It must have been fun opening all of those great colors. I especially love the wristlet! Are you enjoying having more color in your bags and the colors they chose?


----------



## Iamminda

Lake Effect said:


> There were several times in the last few years that either I wished I had a little more money in my budget or that I was willing to bid more, for vintage Coach. This new to me, mini tiny bucket Littleton Drawstring is for all the ones that got away  It is a deep blue red. I just had to get a pic of it posted ASAP!
> View attachment 5082577



What a beautiful and amazing red!  Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Lake Effect said:


> There were several times in the last few years that either I wished I had a little more money in my budget or that I was willing to bid more, for vintage Coach. This new to me, mini tiny bucket Littleton Drawstring is for all the ones that got away  It is a deep blue red. I just had to get a pic of it posted ASAP!
> View attachment 5082577



It's gorgeous!        Congratulations!


----------



## winter_knight

AshMarieDarling said:


> Soooo excited for today’s arrival. This is my 1st Rogue and my 1st 1941...I might be slightly obsessed now
> View attachment 5082219


Looks good. I ordered the same one and am waiting for it to arrive. Not sure how I feel until I see it in person.


----------



## momofgirls

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Why ya gotta be so fly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081891


How would u describe the color on IRL? I have seen pics online and it look off white.
Thanks


----------



## Lee22

AshMarieDarling said:


> Soooo excited for today’s arrival. This is my 1st Rogue and my 1st 1941...I might be slightly obsessed now
> View attachment 5082219


Welcome to the Rogue club! Enjoy!!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> There were several times in the last few years that either I wished I had a little more money in my budget or that I was willing to bid more, for vintage Coach. This new to me, mini tiny bucket Littleton Drawstring is for all the ones that got away  It is a deep blue red. I just had to get a pic of it posted ASAP!
> View attachment 5082577


You'll have to do a what's in my Coach bag with this one!


----------



## Lisa2007

tealocean said:


> What a great Easter basket! It must have been fun opening all of those great colors. I especially love the wristlet! Are you enjoying having more color in your bags and the colors they chose?


Actually I am a bit overwhelmed. I haven’t used any of the items. I also have the same wristlet in yellow that I forgot to add to the photo. I just keep thinking my family gave me a bag of Skittle…SMH!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> You'll have to do a what's in my Coach bag with this one!


A tissue packet and my bank card lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

momofgirls said:


> How would u describe the color on IRL? I have seen pics online and it look off white.
> Thanks


Hello, its a taupe color


----------



## momofgirls

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hello, its a taupe color


Thanks


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> You'll have to do a what's in my Coach bag with this one!





Lake Effect said:


> A tissue packet and my bank card lol.


That would be fun to show. I want to give it a light clean and condition and get her camera ready. But sure, maybe in a day or two.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

A big paddle.


----------



## gr8onteej

It’s been a while


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> It’s been a while
> View attachment 5084065
> View attachment 5084066


Twins friend


----------



## Lisa2007

Cashin 22 which was a gift last year along with the Coach Original Wristlet from my Easter basket in April. Have a great weekend PF Family


----------



## lemondln

Coach Flower bag charm


----------



## whateve

Lisa2007 said:


> Cashin 22 which was a gift last year along with the Coach Original Wristlet from my Easter basket in April. Have a great weekend PF Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084533


You get the best gifts!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lisa2007 said:


> Cashin 22 which was a gift last year along with the Coach Original Wristlet from my Easter basket in April. Have a great weekend PF Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084533


Love these two colors!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A big paddle.


So cute! It will look good on Rogues and totes. Twins.


----------



## LindzNessMonster

Been wanting this cutie for a while and got lucky enough to snag her brand new for a deal. Blue is my favorite color and I'm a sucker for anything with rhinestones.


----------



## Lisa2007

whateve said:


> You get the best gifts!


I have a great Family. However when they can’t think of anything to gift me I normally will get either a new handbag or a jewelry item.


----------



## Lisa2007

BeachBagGal said:


> Love these two colors!


I like the colors, not so sure if I like them for me. I normally use my black and brown bags however my Family feel I need more color in my handbag wardrobe. So wish me luck with the transition to the color world.Have a great weekend.


----------



## tealocean

Lisa2007 said:


> Actually I am a bit overwhelmed. I haven’t used any of the items. I also have the same wristlet in yellow that I forgot to add to the photo. I just keep thinking my family gave me a bag of Skittle…SMH!


Will you exchange them? I hope you will, and get something you really love.


----------



## Lisa2007

tealocean said:


> Will you exchange them? I hope you will, and get something you really love.


No I won’t return or exchange because my family took the time to purchase the items and the thought means more to me than the actual items. Further I would just end up with another black or brown bag which I don’t need. Your message actually made me think, I wear a lot of black so maybe I will start with a small pop of color and work my way up to the larger items.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lisa2007 said:


> I like the colors, not so sure if I like them for me. I normally use my black and brown bags however my Family feel I need more color in my handbag wardrobe. So wish me luck with the transition to the color world.Have a great weekend.


Nothing like having some color! And those are great ones. Enjoy!


----------



## Lee22

Was finally able to get my hands on a Riley lunchbox at a decent price point. Wanted another color but this one will get the job done and has plenty of room for my necessities.


----------



## amberquamme

I'm officially on the ban list for a while. I am SO in love with her. The hype is real!! Also found this super cute chain on Amazon but it's too short!! Do y'all think it works as just like a decoration and using the normal strap as well? I'm on the fence


----------



## winter_knight

I gave this collection a shot because it was at the outlet. Had no idea I would like it so much.


----------



## hachi29

winter_knight said:


> I gave this collection a shot because it was at the outlet. Had no idea I would like it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087055


 very nice combo there!


----------



## jessica.berman

holiday123 said:


> It's just a little different. It feels thicker to me, but it hasn't broken in yet so that may be why.



After having the Duffle 16 for awhile, has the leather broken in?  Does it still feel thicker than the leather on the 20?  I guess the motivation to my question is that I love my Duffle 20, but want one with thicker leather.  Unfortunately, the 16 is online exclusive and I'm hesitant to order without feeling it.


----------



## holiday123

jessica.berman said:


> After having the Duffle 16 for awhile, has the leather broken in?  Does it still feel thicker than the leather on the 20?  I guess the motivation to my question is that I love my Duffle 20, but want one with thicker leather.  Unfortunately, the 16 is online exclusive and I'm hesitant to order without feeling it.


Sorry I'm embarrassed to say I haven't used it since this post. I've been lazy on weekends and haven't been changing bags a lot since my weekends consist of going to the nursery for plants and flowers and then lounging by the pool LOL.


----------



## americandreaming

holiday123 said:


> Sorry I'm embarrassed to say I haven't used it since this post. I've been lazy on weekends and haven't been changing bags a lot since *my weekends consist of going to the nursery for plants and flowers and then lounging by the pool LOL.*


Your life sounds great


----------



## hachi29

Received my Tea Rose key fob today


----------



## tealocean

Lisa2007 said:


> No I won’t return or exchange because my family took the time to purchase the items and the thought means more to me than the actual items. Further I would just end up with another black or brown bag which I don’t need. Your message actually made me think, I wear a lot of black so maybe I will start with a small pop of color and work my way up to the larger items.


That's a great idea to try them and see how you feel using them. I hope you have fun wearing little pops of color. I only had black bags until a few years ago, and now really enjoy the variety of colors and patterns.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Sorry I'm embarrassed to say I haven't used it since this post. I've been lazy on weekends and haven't been changing bags a lot since my weekends consist of going to the nursery for plants and flowers and then lounging by the pool LOL.


Those are the best weekends! ❤️


----------



## musiclover

hachi29 said:


> View attachment 5088211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Tea Rose key fob today


Love these!  I have one in chalk and one in denim. It’s a big key fob but I need something I can find fast!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Went outlet shopping for the first time since Covid started,  and found these 2 cuties.  I am going to use the wristlet strap to make the originals wristlet into a mini top handle crossbody bag.(I've already cut the included wristlet strap) 
And I will turn the key chain into a crossbody bag as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> There were several times in the last few years that either I wished I had a little more money in my budget or that I was willing to bid more, for vintage Coach. This new to me, mini tiny bucket Littleton Drawstring is for all the ones that got away  It is a deep blue red. I just had to get a pic of it posted ASAP!
> View attachment 5082577


Love this!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Went outlet shopping for the first time since Covid started,  and found these 2 cuties.  I am going to use the wristlet strap to make the originals wristlet into a mini top handle crossbody bag.(I've already cut the included wristlet strap)
> And I will turn the key chain into a crossbody bag as well.
> View attachment 5090437


Cute! Can’t wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Can’t wait to see how they turn out.


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Went outlet shopping for the first time since Covid started,  and found these 2 cuties.  I am going to use the wristlet strap to make the originals wristlet into a mini top handle crossbody bag.(I've already cut the included wristlet strap)
> And I will turn the key chain into a crossbody bag as well.
> View attachment 5090437



That’s a beautiful yellow — can’t wait to see your new and improved bag .  I have been eyeing that little bag charm — super adorable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> That’s a beautiful yellow — can’t wait to see your new and improved bag .  I have been eyeing that little bag charm — super adorable.


Thank you. 
I may even paint the little guy a pink.  Maybe.


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> Went outlet shopping for the first time since Covid started,  and found these 2 cuties.  I am going to use the wristlet strap to make the originals wristlet into a mini top handle crossbody bag.(I've already cut the included wristlet strap)
> And I will turn the key chain into a crossbody bag as well.
> View attachment 5090437


Oh wow that's such a clever idea!  Looking forward to the result.  Does that count as a rehab?  Haha.

ETA: does it have d rings on both sides?


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I turned the cute keychain into a HUGE crossbody bag. That was super easy. All I had to do is attach the chain strap after removing the hook.


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Oh wow that's such a clever idea!  Looking forward to the result.  Does that count as a rehab?  Haha.
> 
> ETA: does it have d rings on both sides?


Thank you.  
No it does not have another D ring in the same area on the other side.  However,  with this model,  there is a little ring that's part of the handle,  which is where I attached the hook of the chain.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So I turned the cute keychain into a HUGE crossbody bag. That was super easy. All I had to do is attach the chain strap after removing the hook.
> View attachment 5090525



I would have bought one already if it came in pink .


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> No it does not have another D ring in the same area on the other side.  However,  with this model,  there is a little ring that's part of the handle,  which is where I attached the hook of the chain.



I have no idea what you mean so I'll wait for the photograph!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> I have no idea what you mean so I'll wait for the photograph!


Lol hahahahha!!!
I thought you were talking about the tiny bag keychain.
The Originals wristlet has a D ring only on one side.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am done with my remodeling,  and I am quite happy with the way it turned out! I really like the new top handle and I'm glad that I'll be able to crossbody the bag.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I am done with my remodeling,  and I am quite happy with the way it turned out! I really like the new top handle and I'm glad that I'll be able to crossbody the bag.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5090650
> View attachment 5090653



Love it — looks so good SSSSSM .  The dark chain gives it such a fresh edgy look!  Great job as always!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love it — looks so good SSSSSM .  The dark chain gives it such a fresh edgy look!  Great job as always!


Thank you! I really like it a lot.


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> I am done with my remodeling,  and I am quite happy with the way it turned out! I really like the new top handle and I'm glad that I'll be able to crossbody the bag.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5090650
> View attachment 5090653


Oh wowowow that's absolutely amazing!!!  Tutorial please!!!  Haha x


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sunshine mama said:


> I am done with my remodeling,  and I am quite happy with the way it turned out! I really like the new top handle and I'm glad that I'll be able to crossbody the bag.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5090650
> View attachment 5090653


Verrrrrrry nice


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love it — looks so good SSSSSM .  The dark chain gives it such a fresh edgy look!  Great job as always!


I forgot to say that even though the colors have a bee vibe, I'll bee ok!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Oh wowowow that's absolutely amazing!!!  Tutorial please!!!  Haha x





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrrrrrry nice


Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> I am done with my remodeling,  and I am quite happy with the way it turned out! I really like the new top handle and I'm glad that I'll be able to crossbody the bag.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5090650
> View attachment 5090653


Hey twin,
I love how you turned the wristlet into a crossbody.It makes the wristlet similar to the turnlock clutch. Have a great afternoon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Hey twin,
> I love how you turned the wristlet into a crossbody.It makes the wristlet similar to the turnlock clutch. Have a great afternoon.


Heyyy!!!
I got the idea from the Turnlock clutch.  I wanted it in a smaller version.


----------



## moissydan98

i genuinely cannot get over how gorgeous this bag is


----------



## CoachMaven

Sunshine mama said:


> I am done with my remodeling,  and I am quite happy with the way it turned out! I really like the new top handle and I'm glad that I'll be able to crossbody the bag.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5090650
> View attachment 5090653


I love this remodel! Great job!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> I love this remodel! Great job!


Thank you!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

circommeflex said:


> Got my Tabby 26 with beadchain and Tabby 20 today!
> 
> I was so excited to get them but found scratches on the back of the 26 and some other imperfections, so I'm sending it back  Bright side, I'm very happy with my 20!
> 
> View attachment 5073145


Gorgeous picks!  I’m waiting for my black tabby 20 to arrive.  How are you liking her?  The bead chain 26 is also stunning!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My 5th Basquiat - he is hawwwwwwttttttt  I love the outlets


----------



## Sunshine mama

One more wristlet to add.  Cuz they look good together!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> One more wristlet to add.  Cuz they look good together!
> View attachment 5095522
> View attachment 5095523



This color is also so pretty .  Do you plan to add a top handle on this one too?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This color is also so pretty .  Do you plan to add a top handle on this one too?


Thank you.    I thought this  light purple was really pretty.
I was going to keep it as is, but when I saw the 2 together,  I really liked the top handle a lot more.  I guess I will always prefer to have a top handle.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> One more wristlet to add.  Cuz they look good together!
> View attachment 5095522
> View attachment 5095523



Such a lovely color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a lovely color!


Thank you! It  really is! And I was thinking of you when I bought it. It's not as vibrant as some of your purple bags, but I still love this color!


----------



## hachi29

Lark 19

so cute!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> One more wristlet to add.  Cuz they look good together!
> View attachment 5095522
> View attachment 5095523


Beautiful purple and silver hardware! I like that you will make it into a little purse, and that silver chain is going to look great with it.


----------



## tealocean

hachi29 said:


> Lark 19
> 
> so cute!
> View attachment 5095971


It is so cute! I haven't seen this one. Enjoy!


----------



## hachi29

tealocean said:


> It is so cute! I haven't seen this one. Enjoy!



yes! I realised this too, not much posting found too on this bag. Nothing on YouTube as well, it could be for Coach Asia market only. This bag was on Summer sale start 3 days back

Just love the details on it


----------



## holiday123

Picked up the Tate in black today. I like this style although I don't think it's selling well.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Picked up the Tate in black today. I like this style although I don't think it's selling well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096585


Nice!
I ordered this in the grey/taupe colorblock. Hoping this one arrives without imperfections. Funny how I know that it'll get scratched just by use, given the nature of the leather,  but if it's gonna have scratches, I want them to be from me, not improper handling at the warehouse! 
I'll likely take inspiration from you & customize


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Nice!
> I ordered this in the grey/taupe colorblock. Hoping this one arrives without imperfections. Funny how I know that it'll get scratched just by use, given the nature of the leather,  but if it's gonna have scratches, I want them to be from me, not improper handling at the warehouse!
> I'll likely take inspiration from you & customize


Good luck I hope you get a good one. I was lucky my store had 5 so I didn't have to take the display one.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen the color Red Sand in person? I am wondering if it more red or brown?


----------



## VSUVUS

My new Swinger bag in Navy Nylon   ...and a quick snap with her older sister Dinky


----------



## circommeflex

J9MKlover said:


> Gorgeous picks!  I’m waiting for my black tabby 20 to arrive.  How are you liking her?  The bead chain 26 is also stunning!



I love my Tabby 20! Happy that it more than I thought for a small purse. It took some getting used to since I usually wear medium-sized purses, but I'm in love. I've been wearing her with the gold dinky chain strap since I got it and haven't looked back!


----------



## americandreaming

New to me black Ergo Zip


----------



## Teagaggle

Willow shoulder bag in Faded Blush. Added the chain from my beat bag...


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> Beautiful purple and silver hardware! I like that you will make it into a little purse, and that silver chain is going to look great with it.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Willow shoulder bag in Faded Blush. Added the chain from my beat bag...
> View attachment 5097833
> View attachment 5097834


Love this color!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this color!


Thanks! Me as well, obviously,  lol. Coach online did not indicate that my store had it in inventory so I was really surprised when I saw it there. I was anxious to see it in real life as we all know Coach stock photos can be a little deceiving but this one in person is quite beautiful and fits a TON of stuff, even though I don't carry a ton. It's very comfortable, it fits really on the shoulder and has a longer strap for crossbody wear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! Me as well, obviously,  lol. Coach online did not indicate that my store had it in inventory so I was really surprised when I saw it there. I was anxious to see it in real life as we all know Coach stock photos can be a little deceiving but this one in person is quite beautiful and fits a TON of stuff, even though I don't carry a ton. It's very comfortable, it fits really on the shoulder and has a longer strap for crossbody wear.


Love it with the black chain too!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Willow shoulder bag in Faded Blush. Added the chain from my beat bag...
> View attachment 5097833
> View attachment 5097834



I really like this bag in this color and this chain.  I should get a Beat bag just for this chain that I can use on various bags.


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> I really like this bag in this color and this chain.  I should get a Beat bag just for this chain that I can use on various bags.


Great minds...lol. I wish they sold the chain separately. 
I ordered this one.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Great minds...lol. I wish they sold the chain separately.
> I ordered this one.
> View attachment 5097905


I ordered this too lol I was assuming it's the same color as the top trim of the Tate in chalk colorblock...is it close? I really liked the burgundy one, but have plenty of that color already.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I ordered this too lol I was assuming it's the same color as the top trim of the Tate in chalk colorblock...is it close? I really liked the burgundy one, but have plenty of that color already.


LOL.
This one is pretty true to color. VERY close to butterscotch. I'll take comparison pics tomorrow. I wanted to wait but SA said there was less than 30 in JAX. I'm sure that means it'll show up on FOS, but I don't regret the purchase.


----------



## muchstuff

americandreaming said:


> New to me black Ergo Zip
> 
> View attachment 5097811


I've liked this ever since I saw it in Nordie's. Debating the large size...


----------



## americandreaming

muchstuff said:


> I've liked this ever since I saw it in Nordie's. Debating the large size...


I love mine!!!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> LOL.
> This one is pretty true to color. VERY close to butterscotch. I'll take comparison pics tomorrow. I wanted to wait but SA said there was less than 30 in JAX. I'm sure that means it'll show up on FOS, but I don't regret the purchase.


Butterscotch? Really? Can't wait to see comparison pics. Love butterscotch. I don't regret only getting for 30% off either (as long as it shows up in good condition)...


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Butterscotch? Really? Can't wait to see comparison pics. Love butterscotch. I don't regret only getting for 30% off either (as long as it shows up in good condition)...


Here you go. Butterscotch Dinky on right, saddle on the left. "Natural" maybe has a bit more of a peach undertone.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go. Butterscotch Dinky on right, saddle on the left. "Natural" maybe has a bit more of a peach undertone.
> View attachment 5098236


It's burnished!? Love it!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> It's burnished!? Love it!


Yup!


----------



## americandreaming

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go. Butterscotch Dinky on right, saddle on the left. "Natural" maybe has a bit more of a peach undertone.
> View attachment 5098236


I love that butterscotch Dinky!!!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Yup!


Mine shipped from a FL store
 Stock in JAX must be gone.


----------



## Narnanz

Finished my 80s Coach Chelsea in what I think is Coach's hard to distinguish BlackNavy.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Mine shipped from a FL store
> Stock in JAX must be gone.


Mine came from JAX. Had some minor scuffs on it but conditioner really helped. Cross fingers yours is good!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go. Butterscotch Dinky on right, saddle on the left. "Natural" maybe has a bit more of a peach undertone.
> View attachment 5098236


Beautiful


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go. Butterscotch Dinky on right, saddle on the left. "Natural" maybe has a bit more of a peach undertone.
> View attachment 5098236


Wow, those are so beautiful!


----------



## amberquamme

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go. Butterscotch Dinky on right, saddle on the left. "Natural" maybe has a bit more of a peach undertone.
> View attachment 5098236


Gorgeous!!
 I just ordered my beat bag in wine, does anyone have an in person pic of it? I'm soooo nervous because it's also my first customized purchase and I'm afraid I'm going to dislike it. The bag itself is amazing! I have it in grey already. The only coach bag I have in multiple colors  just worried about the tea roses and the wine color. Someone put me at ease! Lol


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Pillow Tabby 18


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> Gorgeous!!
> I just ordered my beat bag in wine, does anyone have an in person pic of it? I'm soooo nervous because it's also my first customized purchase and I'm afraid I'm going to dislike it. The bag itself is amazing! I have it in grey already. The only coach bag I have in multiple colors  just worried about the tea roses and the wine color. Someone put me at ease! Lol


I saw wine in person Friday and it's really pretty. Which tea roses did you choose? Let's see the pics


----------



## amberquamme

holiday123 said:


> I saw wine in person Friday and it's really pretty. Which tea roses did you choose? Let's see the pics


Thanks so much. That makes me feel better. Here's what I designed. "Nonreturnable" makes me soooo nervous bc you never really know what Coach is gonna send ya lol.  I'm impatiently waiting for it to show up lol. I'll send pics when I have it in hand. I think I'll use the chain on elsewhere bc I'm afraid it will be too busy with the charm there too. Thanks for your reply! Y'all are so nice here


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> Thanks so much. That makes me feel better. Here's what I designed. "Nonreturnable" makes me soooo nervous bc you never really know what Coach is gonna send ya lol.  I'm impatiently waiting for it to show up lol. I'll send pics when I have it in hand. I think I'll use the chain on elsewhere bc I'm afraid it will be too busy with the charm there too. Thanks for your reply! Y'all are so nice here


That looks really pretty to me! It keeps the bag neutral but adds that extra touch. I love customizing it's always so much fun.


----------



## amberquamme

holiday123 said:


> That looks really pretty to me! It keeps the bag neutral but adds that extra touch. I love customizing it's always so much fun.


Since my last posting I added a mini to the Beat Bag Family lol. I just love these bags so much! My outlet is an extremely generous cash back program so I was able to grab it for completely free!! And this adorable glitter lemon coin purse I hadn't seen before. They are the same price at the outlet that they are on retail right now(half price). They only had the minis but had this one, black studs, blue mixed leather and lunar new year one.


----------



## Teagaggle

amberquamme said:


> Thanks so much. That makes me feel better. Here's what I designed. "Nonreturnable" makes me soooo nervous bc you never really know what Coach is gonna send ya lol.  I'm impatiently waiting for it to show up lol. I'll send pics when I have it in hand. I think I'll use the chain on elsewhere bc I'm afraid it will be too busy with the charm there too. Thanks for your reply! Y'all are so nice here


Beautiful choices! I'll look forward to seeing pics when you get it!


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> Since my last posting I added a mini to the Beat Bag Family lol. I just love these bags so much! My outlet is an extremely generous cash back program so I was able to grab it for completely free!! And this adorable glitter lemon coin purse I hadn't seen before. They are the same price at the outlet that they are on retail right now(half price). They only had the minis but had this one, black studs, blue mixed leather and lunar new year one.
> 
> View attachment 5099370


those are so cute, I wish my phone would fit in one!


----------



## americandreaming

Skinny case arrived today and it's bigger than I had imagined which is a good thing!  

@Hyacinth @whateve @BeenBurned I took some clearer creed photographs for you in case it's helpful.


----------



## Hyacinth

americandreaming said:


> Skinny case arrived today and it's bigger than I had imagined which is a good thing!
> 
> @Hyacinth @whateve @BeenBurned I took some clearer creed photographs for you in case it's helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5100117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100122




Thanks! But now for the 64,000 dollar question - is the fabric Navy, or Black?


----------



## americandreaming

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks! But now for the 64,000 dollar question - is the fabric Navy, or Black?


Navy!


----------



## Hyacinth

americandreaming said:


> Navy!



Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Mine came from JAX. Had some minor scuffs on it but conditioner really helped. Cross fingers yours is good!


Mine arrived in good condition, but the top handle strap had the spring clip on one side broken. It was turned outwards. I put it back the right way but now there's a small gap. CS gave me 3 options, none of which were to reorder since a store fulfilled it and none in JAX. Odd. I took the 10% discount and was told if it breaks within the year I can send for repair. Then I went online and it's still available. So confused how they could give me a discount, but not place another order for me, but I ordered again. We'll see what shows up lol. 
The color is very similar to canyon but burnished. Definitely a keeper. Hopefully the 2nd arrives intact, else I'll keep the one they 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
discounted since I probably will only use the crossbody strap on this.


----------



## amberquamme

holiday123 said:


> Mine arrived in good condition, but the top handle strap had the spring clip on one side broken. It was turned outwards. I put it back the right way but now there's a small gap. CS gave me 3 options, none of which were to reorder since a store fulfilled it and none in JAX. Odd. I took the 10% discount and was told if it breaks within the year I can send for repair. Then I went online and it's still available. So confused how they could give me a discount, but not place another order for me, but I ordered again. We'll see what shows up lol.
> The color is very similar to canyon but burnished. Definitely a keeper. Hopefully the 2nd arrives intact, else I'll keep the one they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discounted since I probably will only use the crossbody strap on this.


Omg that's soooo pretty


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Mine arrived in good condition, but the top handle strap had the spring clip on one side broken. It was turned outwards. I put it back the right way but now there's a small gap. CS gave me 3 options, none of which were to reorder since a store fulfilled it and none in JAX. Odd. I took the 10% discount and was told if it breaks within the year I can send for repair. Then I went online and it's still available. So confused how they could give me a discount, but not place another order for me, but I ordered again. We'll see what shows up lol.
> The color is very similar to canyon but burnished. Definitely a keeper. Hopefully the 2nd arrives intact, else I'll keep the one they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discounted since I probably will only use the crossbody strap on this.


Oh, I'm sorry about the issue with the handle. Agree though that I'd probably only use crossbody & attach the chain as a quick grab & go option.
I must admit that I've ordered two of an item at times when it's this type of leather, etc. It's a crap shoot lately!
My colorblock Tate arrived today (grey/navy/taupe). Mostly still wrapped but from what I can tell, no signs of damage like the past one.


----------



## MiaKay

Before I reveal my latest I want to warn you guys that a potential side effect from the COVID-19 vaccine is buying a bag against your own will.

I was fully committed to my ban but big pharma got me. They have full control of my left arm (the one that was pricked) and I cannot take any responsibility of the purchases it makes.

This may be a long-term side effect but I can’t say for sure right now. The lovely whateve received the shot a few months ago and has experienced this too, so we’ll definitely keep you guys informed.

Without further ado, here’s my new black Emery, brought to you by Moderna...


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## JenJBS

@Sunshine mama Did you see your purses featured in today's Forum Roundup?


----------



## MiaKay

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5100721



You can tell just from one photo how incredible the quality is on these! And such classic designs, they’ll always be in style


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> @Sunshine mama Did you see your purses featured in today's Forum Roundup?


Thank you  Jen!!!


----------



## momofgirls

amberquamme said:


> Thanks so much. That makes me feel better. Here's what I designed. "Nonreturnable" makes me soooo nervous bc you never really know what Coach is gonna send ya lol.  I'm impatiently waiting for it to show up lol. I'll send pics when I have it in hand. I think I'll use the chain on elsewhere bc I'm afraid it will be too busy with the charm there too. Thanks for your reply! Y'all are so nice here


This bag is so gorgeous in person. Mine came wrapped nicely but with scratches on the front so I had to return it but it’s very pretty.


----------



## amberquamme

momofgirls said:


> This bag is so gorgeous in person. Mine came wrapped nicely but with scratches on the front so I had to return it but it’s very pretty.


Thank you! Mine arrives tomorrow I'm so nervous lol but this makes me feel better! I'm so sorry that yours came all scratched!! Are you going to reorder and hope for a better one?


----------



## americandreaming

Swing Wallet


----------



## amberquamme

My first customized Coach bag came today, the Beat Bag in wine. I spent 5 days agonizing over whether I was going to like it or not with the tea roses and let's just say that was silly. Because I am in LOVE! Such a gorgeous color and the flowers go really well on there. Here she is alone and with her other beat bag sisters. 
I did remove the chain because it did look a little busy with the chain, bag charm and tea roses as I suspected it would. My 5 yo saw the chain on the counter and decided it would make a great necklace lol. A little Flava Flav for me but I can't help but admire her creativity!


----------



## hachi29

amberquamme said:


> My first customized Coach bag came today, the Beat Bag in wine. I spent 5 days agonizing over whether I was going to like it or not with the tea roses and let's just say that was silly. Because I am in LOVE! Such a gorgeous color and the flowers go really well on there. Here she is alone and with her other beat bag sisters.
> I did remove the chain because it did look a little busy with the chain, bag charm and tea roses as I suspected it would. My 5 yo saw the chain on the counter and decided it would make a great necklace lol. A little Flava Flav for me but I can't help but admire her creativity!


So gorgeous


----------



## VSOP

Yeah you did good! I likey


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> My first customized Coach bag came today, the Beat Bag in wine. I spent 5 days agonizing over whether I was going to like it or not with the tea roses and let's just say that was silly. Because I am in LOVE! Such a gorgeous color and the flowers go really well on there. Here she is alone and with her other beat bag sisters.
> I did remove the chain because it did look a little busy with the chain, bag charm and tea roses as I suspected it would. My 5 yo saw the chain on the counter and decided it would make a great necklace lol. A little Flava Flav for me but I can't help but admire her creativity!


I love it! Did they change the top right tea rose or did you? I think I recall seeing it was one with a pearl inner circle vs. the brass stud. I definitely prefer it with the brass. When I was doing my Tate I thought I wanted that one with pearl, but in person it was throwing off the vibe as it's a bit sparkly in person....now I want a wine beat lol


----------



## amberquamme

holiday123 said:


> I love it! Did they change the top right tea rose or did you? I think I recall seeing it was one with a pearl inner circle vs. the brass stud. I definitely prefer it with the brass. When I was doing my Tate I thought I wanted that one with pearl, but in person it was throwing off the vibe as it's a bit sparkly in person....now I want a wine beat lol


Wow great memory!! I didn't save a preview pic when I ordered it so I went back on coaches website to remake it so I could screen shot it but must have got that flower wrong. I'm really happy with the brass centered ones! I love that they have a little bit of glitter on the edge  
I absolutely love how you customized your Tate! Thinking I need to do it on mine too. Such a cool concept and it really makes me feel like a superstar with my own custom purse haha. Do you have any with pins? I love the look of those too


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> Wow great memory!! I didn't save a preview pic when I ordered it so I went back on coaches website to remake it so I could screen shot it but must have got that flower wrong. I'm really happy with the brass centered ones! I love that they have a little bit of glitter on the edge
> I absolutely love how you customized your Tate! Thinking I need to do it on mine too. Such a cool concept and it really makes me feel like a superstar with my own custom purse haha. Do you have any with pins? I love the look of those too


Brass one definitely a thumbs up over the pearl one and glitter...of course!

Yes I have pins too, but on my rambler and cassies. My SA loves pins and wanted to do a Tate with pins, but I was feeling tea roses more for Tate. My SA was on vacation so I was on my own doing this one. The SA helping me gave a "It's not bad" so thank you for your compliments on the result


----------



## amberquamme

holiday123 said:


> Brass one definitely a thumbs up over the pearl one and glitter...of course!
> 
> Yes I have pins too, but on my rambler and cassies. My SA loves pins and wanted to do a Tate with pins, but I was feeling tea roses more for Tate. My SA was on vacation so I was on my own doing this one. The SA helping me gave a "It's not bad" so thank you for your compliments on the result


"It's not bad" ?!!?? How infuriating. It's absolutely gorgeous! Sounds like they may need to brush up on their customer service skills lol


----------



## B4GBuff

I have some bags in the higher end like Chanel and Givenchy, but I also like some contemporary brands as well like Brahmin (awesome quality, workhorses of bags) and Coach. But for the longest time I was put off Coach because of all the C monogram fabric jacquard lower end bags that every teen seemed to have. In recent years Coach have been trying to redeem themselves as a higher end brand with the Coach 1941 etc and some of the new styles I have liked. I got a dreamer bag last year with genuine snakeskin details, which I love! And I just got this cutie!!! It's the beat bag 18 in truffle coated canvas with horse carriage print / black leather. Interior is velvety Burgundy suede, and the chain is so in right now. The C clasp doesn't scream coach and it reminds me a lot of Chloe's recent C bags. I also got the matching card holder!!!  Ordered but not arrived yet


----------



## BeachBagGal

amberquamme said:


> My first customized Coach bag came today, the Beat Bag in wine. I spent 5 days agonizing over whether I was going to like it or not with the tea roses and let's just say that was silly. Because I am in LOVE! Such a gorgeous color and the flowers go really well on there. Here she is alone and with her other beat bag sisters.
> I did remove the chain because it did look a little busy with the chain, bag charm and tea roses as I suspected it would. My 5 yo saw the chain on the counter and decided it would make a great necklace lol. A little Flava Flav for me but I can't help but admire her creativity!


It came out cute with the flowers! And lol@the necklace


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

amberquamme said:


> My first customized Coach bag came today, the Beat Bag in wine. I spent 5 days agonizing over whether I was going to like it or not with the tea roses and let's just say that was silly. Because I am in LOVE! Such a gorgeous color and the flowers go really well on there. Here she is alone and with her other beat bag sisters.
> I did remove the chain because it did look a little busy with the chain, bag charm and tea roses as I suspected it would. My 5 yo saw the chain on the counter and decided it would make a great necklace lol. A little Flava Flav for me but I can't help but admire her creativity!


I love everything about this post!  Your daughter is adorable! Beautiful beat bags and I love the way you designed the tea rose placement and coordinating colors!


----------



## pandorabox

lemondln said:


> Have not bought a coach item for years, this Rowan Satchel caught my eyes, love at first sight, it's a keep, just received in the mail yesterday, had to carry it today
> 
> View attachment 5075647



i just snagged that keychain. And my first Rowan. My teen loves the keychain. How are you liking the Rowan satchel? I am in love! Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> I am done with my remodeling,  and I am quite happy with the way it turned out! I really like the new top handle and I'm glad that I'll be able to crossbody the bag.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5090650
> View attachment 5090653


This is soooooooooooo awesome!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

winter_knight said:


> I gave this collection a shot because it was at the outlet. Had no idea I would like it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087055


I looooove this collection so much!!!! This is definitely one of my favorite bags right now


----------



## Sunshine mama

AshMarieDarling said:


> This is soooooooooooo awesome!!!! Love it!!!


Thank you! Are you a top handle lover too?


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Are you a top handle lover too?


I am obsessed with top handles and flap bags! If there's a top handle AND a flap, omg look out! LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

AshMarieDarling said:


> I am obsessed with top handles and flap bags! If there's a top handle AND a flap, omg look out! LOL


Me too!


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Swing Wallet
> 
> View attachment 5101781



Rehabbed


----------



## AshMarieDarling

This is kind of a double reveal, I got the rogue last week and I’m totally in love with her! I’ve been wearing her every day since her arrival  I happened to stop in my local outlet yesterday and saw this cute little turnlock rucksack. Green is my favorite color so she absolutely had to come home me!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new gal


----------



## amberquamme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new gal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104449


Where did you find this?? It's very high on my wish list!! So cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

amberquamme said:


> Where did you find this?? It's very high on my wish list!! So cute


Outlet - 95% of my retail is from outlets


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new wallet - Tabby Clutch - Taffy


----------



## Teagaggle

AshMarieDarling said:


> This is kind of a double reveal, I got the rogue last week and I’m totally in love with her! I’ve been wearing her every day since her arrival  I happened to stop in my local outlet yesterday and saw this cute little turnlock rucksack. Green is my favorite color so she absolutely had to come home me!
> 
> View attachment 5103861
> 
> View attachment 5103863


Love both but interested in the rucksack...mind sharing the style #?
TIA!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Teagaggle said:


> Love both but interested in the rucksack...mind sharing the style #?
> TIA!


Thank you! The style # for the rucksack is F37581 and the color name is Citrine


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> I am done with my remodeling,  and I am quite happy with the way it turned out! I really like the new top handle and I'm glad that I'll be able to crossbody the bag.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5090650
> View attachment 5090653


adorable !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

holiday123 said:


> Mine arrived in good condition, but the top handle strap had the spring clip on one side broken. It was turned outwards. I put it back the right way but now there's a small gap. CS gave me 3 options, none of which were to reorder since a store fulfilled it and none in JAX. Odd. I took the 10% discount and was told if it breaks within the year I can send for repair. Then I went online and it's still available. So confused how they could give me a discount, but not place another order for me, but I ordered again. We'll see what shows up lol.
> The color is very similar to canyon but burnished. Definitely a keeper. Hopefully the 2nd arrives intact, else I'll keep the one they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discounted since I probably will only use the crossbody strap on this.


Beautiful color !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today as a good UPS day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Swoon worthy !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovevintagecoach said:


> Swoon worthy !
> View attachment 5106119


TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dont you just LOVE her


----------



## lovevintagecoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dont you just LOVE her


I do !  She is so pretty !!!!


----------



## americandreaming

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today as a good UPS day!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106059
> View attachment 5106060


Oh congratulations, they're so beautiful!  Please keep us updated on how they break in as I'd love to see how the slouch sets in.  I want to buy the natural one to gift my mother but it's not available in the UK, ugh!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

americandreaming said:


> Oh congratulations, they're so beautiful!  Please keep us updated on how they break in as I'd love to see how the slouch sets in.  I want to buy the natural one to gift my mother but it's not available in the UK, ugh!


Thank you…I sure will


----------



## lovevintagecoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today as a good UPS day!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106059
> View attachment 5106060


That green is sooo pretty !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovevintagecoach said:


> That green is sooo pretty !


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Alexa5

Sleeping Beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new straps


----------



## crazyforcoach09

All this yummmmm yummmm


----------



## Lee22

Alie camera bag. Was holding off but...


----------



## tearosenj

Just got this Riley, bought several days ago.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

A few more


----------



## amberquamme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107758
> View attachment 5107759
> View attachment 5107760


Hi there me again! I know I asked you about your other Riley lunchbox and you said you got it at the outlet. Just curious if you got it in store or on the outlet website? Super super bummed that I missed out on it. The e*bay ones are crazy expensive


----------



## amberquamme

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> I love everything about this post!  Your daughter is adorable! Beautiful beat bags and I love the way you designed the tea rose placement and coordinating colors!


Thank you this is so sweet!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

amberquamme said:


> Hi there me again! I know I asked you about your other Riley lunchbox and you said you got it at the outlet. Just curious if you got it in store or on the outlet website? Super super bummed that I missed out on it. The e*bay ones are crazy expensive


Store


----------



## LaVinCoach

My new-to-me small equestrian flap just came in and she’s perfect


----------



## whateve

LaVinCoach said:


> My new-to-me small equestrian flap just came in and she’s perfect


It's gorgeous!


----------



## MiaKay

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today as a good UPS day!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106059
> View attachment 5106060



These are absolutely stunning! I’m having a tough time deciding which one I like more - the green is so vibrant and the patina on the natural one is to die for. I always enjoy your hauls but this might be my favourite


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaKay said:


> These are absolutely stunning! I’m having a tough time deciding which one I like more - the green is so vibrant and the patina on the natural one is to die for. I always enjoy your hauls but this might be my favourite


Thank you


----------



## Elizabeth247

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today as a good UPS day!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106059
> View attachment 5106060


I want something in that green so bad!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Got these two cuties in a recent sale!


----------



## americandreaming

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Got these two cuties in a recent sale!



Beautiful and I love that the box matches!!!


----------



## MiaKay

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Got these two cuties in a recent sale!




So cute! I adore the colour and print


----------



## AshMarieDarling

tearosenj said:


> Just got this Riley, bought several days ago.


That Riley is soooooo beautiful!!! I was tempted to get this one!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107758
> View attachment 5107759
> View attachment 5107760


This is my favorite color scheme of the lunchbox! Super cute


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Tea Rose Dinky


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Daddy


----------



## SeattleGal93

Just got the turnlock backpack delivered today! Of course I unboxed her and started using immediately.  I got lucky last week online as it said only 1 was left in stock. So happy I got it! I’m amazed at how roomy it is but yet it’s still compact and easy for everyday. The leather is so soft!


----------



## Alexa5

For the red bag lovers….  A lunar new year floral bow Callie


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> For the red bag lovers….  A lunar new year floral bow Callie
> 
> View attachment 5118329
> View attachment 5118330


I love this bag!  I have one, too!  It’s the perfect clutch.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby Wallet


----------



## americandreaming

Alexa5 said:


> For the red bag lovers….  A lunar new year floral bow Callie
> 
> View attachment 5118329
> View attachment 5118330


It's BEAUTIFUL

eta @RuedeNesle


----------



## Alexa5

musiclover said:


> I love this bag!  I have one, too!  It’s the perfect clutch.





americandreaming said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL
> 
> eta @RuedeNesle


Thank you!


----------



## apursenewbie

LaVinCoach said:


> My new-to-me small equestrian flap just came in and she’s perfect


 
Oh em gee what a beauty  The black version is my everyday bag. The leather is superb.


----------



## whateve

This little cutie.


----------



## Syren

Alexa5 said:


> For the red bag lovers….  A lunar new year floral bow Callie
> 
> View attachment 5118329
> View attachment 5118330



Wow this red is gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Alexa5 said:


> For the red bag lovers….  A lunar new year floral bow Callie
> 
> View attachment 5118329
> View attachment 5118330


  




americandreaming said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL
> 
> eta @RuedeNesle


It's very BEAUTIFUL!  Thanks for alerting me!


----------



## elvisfan4life

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today as a good UPS day!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106059
> View attachment 5106060



Wow those two are awesome I love both colours and wouldn’t be able to choose between them - enjoy lovely lady


----------



## elvisfan4life

MiaKay said:


> These are absolutely stunning! I’m having a tough time deciding which one I like more - the green is so vibrant and the patina on the natural one is to die for. I always enjoy your hauls but this might be my favourite



Me too it’s impossible to choose you have got to have both


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> This little cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118549



So adorable


----------



## CoachMaven

SeattleGal93 said:


> Just got the turnlock backpack delivered today! Of course I unboxed her and started using immediately.  I got lucky last week online as it said only 1 was left in stock. So happy I got it! I’m amazed at how roomy it is but yet it’s still compact and easy for everyday. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117654
> View attachment 5117655


Do you find it easy or difficult to close this bag after getting things from inside of it? I own a vintage daypack in yellow and seriously am contemplating the chalk white new one, but I'm seeing reviewers complain of this. I don't find the vintage one has this issue so I wasn't sure if this was just something on this redesign or that they don't realize this style is not throw in and go?


----------



## SeattleGal93

CoachMaven said:


> Do you find it easy or difficult to close this bag after getting things from inside of it? I own a vintage daypack in yellow and seriously am contemplating the chalk white new one, but I'm seeing reviewers complain of this. I don't find the vintage one has this issue so I wasn't sure if this was just something on this redesign or that they don't realize this style is not throw in and go?



Eh, it is somewhat fussy. I usually tuck the drawstring into the bag before I close it or put it to the side of the turnlock. If I don’t, it gives me a little trouble. Also, if the bag isn’t super full it can be hard to line up the turnlock since the leather is so smooshy. Does that make sense? Similar issue I have with my Parker bag. It’s not enough of a problem for me to be a dealbreaker though.


----------



## CoachMaven

SeattleGal93 said:


> Eh, it is somewhat fussy. I usually tuck the drawstring into the bag before I close it or put it to the side of the turnlock. If I don’t, it gives me a little trouble. Also, if the bag isn’t super full it can be hard to line up the turnlock since the leather is so smooshy. Does that make sense? Similar issue I have with my Parker bag. It’s not enough of a problem for me to be a dealbreaker though.


That does make sense, thank you for the feedback!


----------



## americandreaming

CoachMaven said:


> That does make sense, thank you for the feedback!


Will you go for a new chalk?


----------



## Teagaggle

Madison, freshly customized.


----------



## CoachMaven

americandreaming said:


> Will you go for a new chalk?


I reached out to my SA and she found me the saddle color at another store, so I decided to try saddle instead. It's being transferred to my local store for me to see it before I purchase (it was a floor model). If the Willow shoulder bag ever goes on sale in the chalk color, I'll get that in white.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Teagaggle said:


> Madison, freshly customized.
> View attachment 5120635



Stunning enjoy your beauty 
 I really need to see Madison but not been out the house in 16 months !!

 Could anyone do a Madison v Parker or v Cassie or v rambler comparison for me pretty please ? I can’t decide on rambler or Madison - have Parker and Cassie


----------



## Alexa5

elvisfan4life said:


> Stunning enjoy your beauty
> I really need to see Madison but not been out the house in 16 months !!
> 
> Could anyone do a Madison v Parker or v Cassie or v rambler comparison for me pretty please ? I can’t decide on rambler or Madison - have Parker and Cassie


I was looking at some Madison bags yesterday and liked them.  I find them much more easier to use than a Parker but still having a really nice look.  I never kept any of the Parker bags I bought as I always had trouble using them based on their design.


----------



## Teagaggle

elvisfan4life said:


> Stunning enjoy your beauty
> I really need to see Madison but not been out the house in 16 months !!
> 
> Could anyone do a Madison v Parker or v Cassie or v rambler comparison for me pretty please ? I can’t decide on rambler or Madison - have Parker and Cassie


Well, I can't speak to Rambler but have more Cassies than I can count. Truly my go to bag.
I had one Parker awhile back & going based on memory, the Madison is an update in the best way. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the Parker had concave sides which cut into the space on the interior. I believe also did not have a full length back exterior pocket. Just a smaller pocket which did not really fit my phone without a lot of shoving lol. This one is just spacious with tons of compartments in organization. I have another Madison that I posted a lot of photos on. I'll try and find that post and notate it here.
EDIT: Posted on What Coach Bag Are You Carrying Today on April 24th, post # 23,779.


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> Well, I can't speak to Rambler but have more Cassies than I can count. Truly my go to bag.
> I had one Parker awhile back & going based on memory, the Madison is an update in the best way. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the Parker had concave sides which cut into the space on the interior. I believe also did not have a full length back exterior pocket. Just a smaller pocket which did not really fit my phone without a lot of shoving lol. This one is just spacious with tons of compartments in organization. I have another Madison that I posted a lot of photos on. I'll try and find that post and notate it here.
> EDIT: Posted on What Coach Bag Are You Carrying Today on April 24th, post # 23,779.


That is how I always felt about the Parker.  I found so many issues with the way it was designed, but I can't remember them all. lol.  When I looked at the Madison yesterday I was impressed at how simple it appears to use.


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> Stunning enjoy your beauty
> I really need to see Madison but not been out the house in 16 months !!
> 
> Could anyone do a Madison v Parker or v Cassie or v rambler comparison for me pretty please ? I can’t decide on rambler or Madison - have Parker and Cassie


Sure here you go. Agree with everyone that Madison is a Parker upgrade. The body is very similar to Rambler.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Sure here you go. Agree with everyone that Madison is a Parker upgrade. The body is very similar to Rambler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120978
> View attachment 5120979
> View attachment 5120981
> View attachment 5120982
> View attachment 5120983



Thank you so so much I thought Madison might be a tad too small I have two Parker’s but don’t use them because of the chain strap I thought rambler might be my dream bag but Madison is looking fabulous now off to explore UK colours - thank you  again


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Madison, freshly customized.
> View attachment 5120635


Looks amazing!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Sure here you go. Agree with everyone that Madison is a Parker upgrade. The body is very similar to Rambler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120978
> View attachment 5120979
> View attachment 5120981
> View attachment 5120982
> View attachment 5120983


Awesome comparisons!


Luvpurplepurses said:


> Looks amazing!


Thank you! The team at my local store always does a great job!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Coach Carnival bag 1995 made in United states finished her rehab...just had to do a pretty picture of her showing off her great red colour.


----------



## MiaKay

Narnanz said:


> New to me Coach Carnival bag 1995 made in United states finished her rehab...just had to do a pretty picture of her showing off her great red colour.
> View attachment 5121393



Gorgeous bag! She looks new - phenomenal job with the rehab!


----------



## americandreaming

Duffle!  It was sooo dry so here it is after a premoisturisation.  Waiting on a nice hot sunny day to dunk it.


----------



## jessica.berman

Originals Duffle 16 in green.  It arrived with a scratch on the back, but since it was online only (and sold out) I couldn't exchange it.  I used a little vinegar and leather conditioner and now it's much less noticeable!  This is my 3rd green bag this year (all Coach).


----------



## rayrob87

Dinky Chain Strap in Black Copper. Will pair with my vintage bags like the Basic Bag pictured. The chain is very heavy and well worth the $35 in my opinion. I like how dressy it makes the older bags feel.


----------



## CoachMaven

Got the turnlock backpack in the saddle color. The website just does not do these burnished colors any justice. Such a beautiful brown in person!


----------



## CoachMaven

jessica.berman said:


> Originals Duffle 16 in green.  It arrived with a scratch on the back, but since it was online only (and sold out) I couldn't exchange it.  I used a little vinegar and leather conditioner and now it's much less noticeable!  This is my 3rd green bag this year (all Coach).
> View attachment 5122730


Coach makes beautiful greens and they don't make them nearly enough! Gorgeous duffle


----------



## BeachBagGal

jessica.berman said:


> Originals Duffle 16 in green.  It arrived with a scratch on the back, but since it was online only (and sold out) I couldn't exchange it.  I used a little vinegar and leather conditioner and now it's much less noticeable!  This is my 3rd green bag this year (all Coach).
> View attachment 5122730


Love this green!


----------



## BeachBagGal

rayrob87 said:


> Dinky Chain Strap in Black Copper. Will pair with my vintage bags like the Basic Bag pictured. The chain is very heavy and well worth the $35 in my opinion. I like how dressy it makes the older bags feel.
> 
> View attachment 5122856
> 
> View attachment 5122862


Looks great with the bag! I agree about the chain. I have one in gold and one in gunmetal.


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> Got the turnlock backpack in the saddle color. The website just does not do these burnished colors any justice. Such a beautiful brown in person!
> View attachment 5123048


I love this colour!


----------



## JenJBS

rayrob87 said:


> Dinky Chain Strap in Black Copper. Will pair with my vintage bags like the Basic Bag pictured. The chain is very heavy and well worth the $35 in my opinion. I like how dressy it makes the older bags feel.
> 
> View attachment 5122856
> 
> View attachment 5122862



I have the Dinky chain in dark gunmetal and love it. I agree it's well worth the price.


----------



## rayrob87

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks great with the bag! I agree about the chain. I have one in gold and one in gunmetal.





JenJBS said:


> I have the Dinky chain in dark gunmetal and love it. I agree it's well worth the price.



Thank you! Yes I would love the others as well. The gold especially would work so beautifully with my tan and brass bags. I am excited to see if Coach would come out with any more alternative accessories. It’s fun to mix and match.


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I love this colour!


Thank you, so do I


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## crazyforcoach09

I have alot of straps that will take this to another level


----------



## MiaKay

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 5123729



Twins on this one! Love it so much but am also wondering if Coach are about to release an updated version


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> New to me Coach Carnival bag 1995 made in United states finished her rehab...just had to do a pretty picture of her showing off her great red colour.
> View attachment 5121393


Amazing bag. And amazing picture! How did you get the bag to stay on the leaves???


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing bag. And amazing picture! How did you get the bag to stay on the leaves???


Its precariously sitting on the centre spade of leaves...one of my favourite plants , the Agave.


----------



## hachi29

Camera bag in Buttercup


----------



## redwood66

My new Japan exclusive saddle suede rogue 25.  Such a pretty bag and glad I was able to get one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Coach phone crossbody in Chalk with free navy sailboat hangtag. ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Coach phone crossbody in Chalk with free navy sailboat hangtag. ❤
> View attachment 5125074


I love this color.
And did you say free!!!?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this color.
> And did you say free!!!?


Hangtag free, bag no. Lol


----------



## Crystice

amberquamme said:


> My first customized Coach bag came today, the Beat Bag in wine. I spent 5 days agonizing over whether I was going to like it or not with the tea roses and let's just say that was silly. Because I am in LOVE! Such a gorgeous color and the flowers go really well on there. Here she is alone and with her other beat bag sisters.
> I did remove the chain because it did look a little busy with the chain, bag charm and tea roses as I suspected it would. My 5 yo saw the chain on the counter and decided it would make a great necklace lol. A little Flava Flav for me but I can't help but admire her creativity!


Gorgeous color! I’m debating getting the same bag. What can you fit in the large one? Does it stretch out any with wear?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new Boo. He and I are in LOVE


----------



## elvisfan4life

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new Boo. He and I are in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127539




Love that colour !!! Enjoy x


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elvisfan4life said:


> Love that colour !!! Enjoy x


Thanks E….I am truly in love…now I need black and Everglade


----------



## elvisfan4life

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks E….I am truly in love…now I need black and Everglade



Lol am just looking at the green on the Uk site it’s fabulous


----------



## Addicted to bags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new Boo. He and I are in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127539


Can I ask what the model name is? So cute!


----------



## MiaKay

Ergo 33 in green. Love her


----------



## elvisfan4life

MiaKay said:


> Ergo 33 in green. Love her
> View attachment 5127978



Would love to see someone post a large ergo with a nomad. Does anyone have both pretty please ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Addicted to bags said:


> Can I ask what the model name is? So cute!



Map bag  it’s in the men’s section


----------



## hachi29

Got another Hadley 21 in black.
I love how squishy it is.

now hesitate to purchase either Beat 18 or Alie 18. Any thoughts??


----------



## jade

I have been on the fence about this shape all year - did I need a new mini bag? I was looking at the Chalk version, but I was a little scared of a white bag. But I was nearly ready to commit - and I saw this taupe version on sale. Double win for me - a non black option, in a darker shade that is still summer friendly. Just got it on Friday and I have been using it all weekend. Fits a decent amount of stuff, and most importantly a mini bag that is phone friendly. 

This is the Alie Camera Bag with Weaving in Taupe.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Britt wristlet. I love the glove tanned leather,  the color combo, and the generous outside pocket for my phone. I of course turned it into a crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Can I ask what the model name is? So cute!


I agree, and I ESPECIALLY love that  strap!!


----------



## CoachMaven

elvisfan4life said:


> Would love to see someone post a large ergo with a nomad. Does anyone have both pretty please ?


Oh, I do! Let me take a photo....


----------



## CoachMaven

@elvisfan4life  here are the two for comparison:


----------



## elvisfan4life

CoachMaven said:


> @elvisfan4life  here are the two for comparison:
> View attachment 5128587
> View attachment 5128588
> View attachment 5128589



Fabulous thank you so so much  it’s so hard not seeing bags irl


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> This Britt wristlet. I love the glove tanned leather,  the color combo, and the generous outside pocket for my phone. I of course turned it into a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128418


This is so pretty, SSM!  I have a Britt wristlet too but in a different colour way. I love how you added the extra strap!


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> This Britt wristlet. I love the glove tanned leather,  the color combo, and the generous outside pocket for my phone. I of course turned it into a crossbody.


_Love_ this! Nothing like glove tanned leather. 
I usually convert my wristlets by attaching one end of the strap to the external d-ring and the other end to an insert inside the bag. Where have you attached the other end of the chain strap on this?


----------



## blushing_girl

hachi29 said:


> Got another Hadley 21 in black.
> I love how squishy it is.
> 
> now hesitate to purchase either Beat 18 or Alie 18. Any thoughts??



the beat and alie are quite different from the hadley so i think its justifiable to get  between the beat and alie, personally i like the simpler look of the alie more plus the lock of the alie is easier to open compared to the beat.


----------



## MiaKay

CoachMaven said:


> @elvisfan4life  here are the two for comparison:
> View attachment 5128587
> View attachment 5128588
> View attachment 5128589



I adore the colour of your Nomad, it reminds me of toffee  also the glovetanned leather looks immaculate - I hope I’m able to keep my Ergo looking that good!


----------



## MiaKay

Sunshine mama said:


> This Britt wristlet. I love the glove tanned leather,  the color combo, and the generous outside pocket for my phone. I of course turned it into a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128418



Beautiful! I love how creative you are with your styling - your distinct touch always shows through


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> This is so pretty, SSM!  I have a Britt wristlet too but in a different colour way. I love how you added the extra strap!


Thank you.  I keep saying I'm not a blue person,  but I've been getting blue bags lately.  I guess I am a blue person after all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> _Love_ this! Nothing like glove tanned leather.
> I usually convert my wristlets by attaching one end of the strap to the external d-ring and the other end to an insert inside the bag. Where have you attached the other end of the chain strap on this?


Thank you!  I generally try to do what you do, but in this case, I didn't feel like looking for the perfect part, so I just used what I already had in my tool box. I used a leather hole puncher and a screw on D-ring and attached it to the other side.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MiaKay said:


> Beautiful! I love how creative you are with your styling - your distinct touch always shows through


Thank you!


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!  I generally try to do what you do, but in this case, I didn't feel like looking for the perfect part, so I just used what I already had in my tool box. I used a leather hole puncher and a screw on D-ring and attached it to the other side.


Ah, thank you! I've done that once before, where I punched a hole and inserted a grommet near the top edge, then just attached the strap hook to the grommet. A d-ring would have been easier but I didn't have one at the time lol.
Love getting creative and making alterations like this. Most wristlets are the perfect crossbody size and are much easier to use when modified. 
Can't wait to see you paint on another one of your bags. The last ombre you did was gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I keep saying I'm not a blue person,  but I've been getting blue bags lately.  I guess I am a blue person after all.


I love blue bags!  For the last couple of years I’ve been buying quite a bit of the Coach blues. Now I’ve moved on to pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love blue bags!  For the last couple of years I’ve been buying quite a bit of the Coach blues. Now I’ve moved on to pink!


Wow! We're probably gonna run into each other soon since I've been buying pink, but moving into the blues!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Ah, thank you! I've done that once before, where I punched a hole and inserted a grommet near the top edge, then just attached the strap hook to the grommet. A d-ring would have been easier but I didn't have one at the time lol.
> Love getting creative and making alterations like this. Most wristlets are the perfect crossbody size and are much easier to use when modified.
> Can't wait to see you paint on another one of your bags. The last ombre you did was gorgeous!


Thank you! I've started painting a bag but haven't had a chance to finish it yet. I also have an ebay delivery soon, and I'll be painting that too.


----------



## Teagaggle

Not a new bag but a new color...spent time this long weekend taking my stone blue Cassie & turning it green (fav color). Overall pretty pleased with result.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! We're probably gonna run into each other soon since I've been buying pink, but moving into the blues!!!


I was kind of thinking that myself as I noticed you have a very beautiful and extensive pink collection!  I just bought the Field Tote 30 in taffy  


I’m looking forward to seeing more of your blues!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I was kind of thinking that myself as I noticed you have a very beautiful and extensive pink collection!  I just bought the Field Tote 30 in taffy
> View attachment 5129237
> 
> I’m looking forward to seeing more of your blues!


I approve of this pink bag!!! So pink and pretty!!!
The strap is really cute too. Did it come with the bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Not a new bag but a new color...spent time this long weekend taking my stone blue Cassie & turning it green (fav color). Overall pretty pleased with result.
> View attachment 5129234
> View attachment 5129235


Wow you did a wonderful job! Love Love this color!!!What products did you use?


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow you did a wonderful job! Love Love this color!!!What products did you use?


Thank you! I used all Angelus products (deglazer, acrylic leather paint in Avocado & matte finisher). It's not as matte as I was hoping so I plan to add a bit of Angelus duller into the paint for my next project. A tip from @whateve


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I approve of this pink bag!!! So pink and pretty!!!
> The strap is really cute too. Did it come with the bag?


Thank you!  I’m quite excited to start using it.  Yes, the strap came with the bag. It’s really soft and smooth on your skin because it’s woven which I really like.  Although I probably won’t use the strap on the tote (I like handheld satchel style best) I thought maybe I’d use it as a crossbody strap for a smaller cute pink bag instead!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Not a new bag but a new color...spent time this long weekend taking my stone blue Cassie & turning it green (fav color). Overall pretty pleased with result.
> View attachment 5129234
> View attachment 5129235


That came out great! Looks nice! It looks like a color Coach would sell in this bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

BeachBagGal said:


> That came out great! Looks nice! It looks like a color Coach would sell in this bag.


If only...ha!
Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you! I used all Angelus products (deglazer, acrylic leather paint in Avocado & matte finisher). It's not as matte as I was hoping so I plan to add a bit of Angelus duller into the paint for my next project. A tip from @whateve


Thank you!
Did you take the c turnlock off before painting or did you just go around it carefully?
Also which color is truer in person,  the top or the bottom picture?


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Did you take the c turnlock off before painting or did you just go around it carefully?
> Also which color is truer in person,  the top or the bottom picture?


I taped around it & then cleaned it up with a tiny brush after.
As for color, it changes in every light, but I'd say bottom. I took two more pics in natural light & as you can see,  one looks different than the other. In full direct sunlight I'd say more green & in indirect light, I'd say more olive. That's clear as mud, huh! Lol...


----------



## MiaKay

Teagaggle said:


> I taped around it & then cleaned it up with a tiny brush after.
> As for color, it changes in every light, but I'd say bottom. I took two more pics in natural light & as you can see,  one looks different than the other. In full direct sunlight I'd say more green & in indirect light, I'd say more olive. That's clear as mud, huh! Lol...
> View attachment 5129400
> View attachment 5129401



Amazing! That’s a lovely colour and I really like how it goes with the gunmetal hardware.

I’d think this was a new release if I didn’t know better, it looks perfect!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Not a new bag but a new color...spent time this long weekend taking my stone blue Cassie & turning it green (fav color). Overall pretty pleased with result.
> View attachment 5129234
> View attachment 5129235



As always, you did a great job.  It looks really good!   This is a color that Coach should have offered in the Cassie — a cross between Surplus and Racing Green.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> I taped around it & then cleaned it up with a tiny brush after.
> As for color, it changes in every light, but I'd say bottom. I took two more pics in natural light & as you can see,  one looks different than the other. In full direct sunlight I'd say more green & in indirect light, I'd say more olive. That's clear as mud, huh! Lol...
> View attachment 5129400
> View attachment 5129401


Clear as mud for sure!
It looks really amazing in any light.


----------



## Teagaggle

MiaKay said:


> Amazing! That’s a lovely colour and I really like how it goes with the gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I’d think this was a new release if I didn’t know better, it looks perfect!


Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> As always, you did a great job.  It looks really good!   This is a color that Coach should have offered in the Cassie — a cross between Surplus and Racing Green.


You're sweet, thanks! I had such high hopes they would do the regular Cassie in the Fern green they had but nope.
I just got a 2nd Cassie camera bag in Taupe with silver hardware that may be this weekend's project...going black.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Teagaggle said:


> Not a new bag but a new color...spent time this long weekend taking my stone blue Cassie & turning it green (fav color). Overall pretty pleased with result.
> View attachment 5129234
> View attachment 5129235



Now that looks like the colour of my old mulberry pickle green Alexa

I have the Cassie 19 in fern green


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Not a new bag but a new color...spent time this long weekend taking my stone blue Cassie & turning it green (fav color). Overall pretty pleased with result.
> View attachment 5129234
> View attachment 5129235


VERYYYYYYYYYYY NICE


----------



## Teagaggle

elvisfan4life said:


> Now that looks like the colour of my old mulberry pickle green Alexa
> 
> I have the Cassie 19 in fern green


As do I! Lol...


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> VERYYYYYYYYYYY NICE


Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I taped around it & then cleaned it up with a tiny brush after.
> As for color, it changes in every light, but I'd say bottom. I took two more pics in natural light & as you can see,  one looks different than the other. In full direct sunlight I'd say more green & in indirect light, I'd say more olive. That's clear as mud, huh! Lol...
> View attachment 5129400
> View attachment 5129401


Looks great! Do you prefer paint to dye? I have only used dye so far and always overdo it and get the "bronzing" effect. Also the sealer I use leaves a high sheen so good to have the tip to make more matte


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Looks great! Do you prefer paint to dye? I have only used dye so far and always overdo it and get the "bronzing" effect. Also the sealer I use leaves a high sheen so good to have the tip to make more matte


Thank you! I know you RIP the blue bag, lol.
I used Fiebings leather dye for my siggy combo in black. That was my only experience. Having used all Angelus leather paint for this, it was soooooo much easier to work with & I won'tgo back. More customizable & even prior to sealing, there was zero transfer. The dye was problematic in that way (some user error I'm sure).
I'll be using all Angelus products for the next project but want even less sheen so I'll be adding some duller to the paint.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you! I know you RIP the blue bag, lol.
> I used Fiebings leather dye for my siggy combo in black. That was my only experience. Having used all Angelus leather paint for this, it was soooooo much easier to work with & I won'tgo back. More customizable & even prior to sealing, there was zero transfer. The dye was problematic in that way (some user error I'm sure).
> I'll be using all Angelus products for the next project but want even less sheen so I'll be adding some duller to the paint.


I also had terrible experiences with Fiebings. Angelus does seem easier although I still haven't finished my first project with it.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> I also had terrible experiences with Fiebings. Angelus does seem easier although I still haven't finished my first project with it.


Keep me posted!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Keep me posted!


I will, but don't hold your breath. It's been sitting there for months waiting for me to get back to it.


----------



## CoachMaven

MiaKay said:


> I adore the colour of your Nomad, it reminds me of toffee  also the glovetanned leather looks immaculate - I hope I’m able to keep my Ergo looking that good!


Thank you, the name of the color is close, its Butterscotch


----------



## hachi29

blushing_girl said:


> the beat and alie are quite different from the hadley so i think its justifiable to get  between the beat and alie, personally i like the simpler look of the alie more plus the lock of the alie is easier to open compared to the beat.



Thanks dear, my husband has the same thoughts! in fact, he dislike the beat design and I love the extra chain they offers for Beat only


----------



## elvisfan4life

CoachMaven said:


> Thank you, the name of the color is close, its Butterscotch



I have this too it’s my fav nomad


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> I was kind of thinking that myself as I noticed you have a very beautiful and extensive pink collection!  I just bought the Field Tote 30 in taffy
> View attachment 5129237
> 
> I’m looking forward to seeing more of your blues!


Love this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

What a beautiful COLOR


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> I taped around it & then cleaned it up with a tiny brush after.
> As for color, it changes in every light, but I'd say bottom. I took two more pics in natural light & as you can see,  one looks different than the other. In full direct sunlight I'd say more green & in indirect light, I'd say more olive. That's clear as mud, huh! Lol...
> View attachment 5129400
> View attachment 5129401



Fabulous job! She is a real beauty in this color.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What a beautiful COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130282


Beautiful color!


----------



## Lee22

New to me - still a troupe girl


----------



## amberquamme

Joining the Field Tote Club. Loving the longer strap (going to maybe use it for my taffy pillow tabby too). Question though: can any of you point me to a bag organizer that's a perfect fit for this tote? I usually get small bags so having this giant open space is overwhelming me lol


----------



## Briellemc

I have a very exciting reveal!!! I was on the coach outlet website one night and a few of the Basquiat Rogue 39s popped up for 75% off. Plus there was a code for an extra 15% off your order. I scored this $1,300 bag for only $276 bucks! Probably my greatest handbag find to date. I'm still in shock!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Briellemc said:


> I have a very exciting reveal!!! I was on the coach outlet website one night and a few of the Basquiat Rogue 39s popped up for 75% off. Plus there was a code for an extra 15% off your order. I scored this $1,300 bag for only $276 bucks! Probably my greatest handbag find to date. I'm still in shock!
> View attachment 5133019
> 
> View attachment 5133020
> 
> View attachment 5133021
> 
> View attachment 5133024
> 
> View attachment 5133025


TWINS…got mine from the outlets a few months ago…and the Ivory…love this collection- CONGRATS


----------



## musiclover

amberquamme said:


> Joining the Field Tote Club. Loving the longer strap (going to maybe use it for my taffy pillow tabby too). Question though: can any of you point me to a bag organizer that's a perfect fit for this tote? I usually get small bags so having this giant open space is overwhelming me lol


Twins!  

I’m going to use some of my Coach and LV pouches to help with my organization. I’ve got my Swinger 20 in carmine and this bigger pouch in chalk with the glitter roses.
My field tote


My Swinger 20


Coach pouch (please excuse the LV but this particular pouch is awesome in my Speedies)


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5133305


What a beauty! ❤️


----------



## elvisfan4life

redwood66 said:


> A new to me little taco coin purse.
> 
> A holy grail Elvis charm for my LE Elvis bag was found for me in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 4933881
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933882


Ooh share your E bag on the Elvis memorial thread


----------



## rayrob87

Two arrivals today. A bag I have wanted for a while. Binocular Bag in British Tan. She is so pretty in person. I’m obsessed. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Also another first: Sheridan Mayfield in Bone/Tan. She will need a bath. So cute though.


----------



## whateve

rayrob87 said:


> Two arrivals today. A bag I have wanted for a while. Binocular Bag in British Tan. She is so pretty in person. I’m obsessed.
> View attachment 5135088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another first: Sheridan Mayfield in Bone/Tan. She will need a bath. So cute though.
> View attachment 5135089


I love the binocular bag!


----------



## rayrob87

whateve said:


> I love the binocular bag!



Yes! Such a unique piece. Fair price too.


----------



## tinytrees11

This beauty. Bought it a few days ago. Made in the US in 1996.


----------



## Purselover86

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach Pillow Tabby 18


Stocking the website for the Pillows to return


----------



## moissydan98

love love love


----------



## berrystronk

I caved...I went for it! It's so stickin' cute. Waiting on the pale lime/neon yellow and green in 26


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Received my Tabby Pillow 28 in Ivory! Bought this lovely bag on sale but the price tag is even lower than the price I paid. Waiting and hoping for the merchant to honor the lower price! 

Pillow Tabby is so soft and the leather is such good quality! It's full leather lining and all! I'm in love.


----------



## amberquamme

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Received my Tabby Pillow 28 in Ivory! Bought this lovely bag on sale but the price tag is even lower than the price I paid. Waiting and hoping for the merchant to honor the lower price!
> 
> Pillow Tabby is so soft and the leather is such good quality! It's full leather lining and all! I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137867


Hi there! Where did you find the ivory on sale? I've only ever seen the pink one marked down. (Which I snagged of course!) I have the ivory but am hoping to add the black to my collection. Aren't they just absolutely stunning?!! Thanks!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

amberquamme said:


> Hi there! Where did you find the ivory on sale? I've only ever seen the pink one marked down. (Which I snagged of course!) I have the ivory but am hoping to add the black to my collection. Aren't they just absolutely stunning?!! Thanks!


Messaged u!


----------



## amberquamme

Hi y'all is this new? I don't recall seeing it before. Loving both the black and the pink!








						COACH Logo Closure Soft Calf Leather Tabby Shoulder Bag | Dillard's
					

Shop for COACH Logo Closure Soft Calf Leather Tabby Shoulder Bag at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.




					www.dillards.com


----------



## amberquamme

amberquamme said:


> Hi y'all is this new? I don't recall seeing it before. Loving both the black and the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH Logo Closure Soft Calf Leather Tabby Shoulder Bag | Dillard's
> 
> 
> Shop for COACH Logo Closure Soft Calf Leather Tabby Shoulder Bag at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dillards.com



also in white with snakeskin! Super cute


----------



## winter_knight

amberquamme said:


> also in white with snakeskin! Super cute


This reminds me of a smaller May shoulder bag. Somehow it's more appealing.


----------



## moissydan98

amberquamme said:


> Hi y'all is this new? I don't recall seeing it before. Loving both the black and the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH Logo Closure Soft Calf Leather Tabby Shoulder Bag | Dillard's
> 
> 
> Shop for COACH Logo Closure Soft Calf Leather Tabby Shoulder Bag at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dillards.com


i absolutely need this in my life!!


----------



## amberquamme

winter_knight said:


> This reminds me of a smaller May shoulder bag. Somehow it's more appealing.


It's the smooth leather for me! I passed on the may even tho I liked the style, I'm just not a pebbled leather kinda gal. So I'll def be picking this up. I hope they add more colors than the white, black and pink. Maybe a burnt orange ahhhh I would love that!!


----------



## moissydan98

amberquamme said:


> It's the smooth leather for me! I passed on the may even tho I liked the style, I'm just not a pebbled leather kinda gal. So I'll def be picking this up. I hope they add more colors than the white, black and pink. Maybe a burnt orange ahhhh I would love that!!


i liked the may shoulder, but i felt it was a bit mature. (which i don't mind, it just didn't suit me.) 
i'm not even a leather bag person -i prefer fabric or coated canvas. i really hope that do more colors too!!


----------



## LegnoFan

I wasn’t sure if I was going to get another green bag since I have the duffle 20 from last year in Hunter Green but the Willis 18 was 50% off so I ordered it from the SAS. Received it yesterday and I like that the Willis green is brighter and burnished so they are different shades. It’s actually not as small as I thought, with a couple of inside pockets and looks like it may hold more than a Dinky.


----------



## KaliDaisy

My new (to me) Cassie - love her already!


----------



## whateve

LegnoFan said:


> I wasn’t sure if I was going to get another green bag since I have the duffle 20 from last year in Hunter Green but the Willis 18 was 50% off so I ordered it from the SAS. Received it yesterday and I like that the Willis green is brighter and burnished so they are different shades. It’s actually not as small as I thought, with a couple of inside pockets and looks like it may hold more than a Dinky.
> View attachment 5138685


Congratulations! I dithered on this too long and it sold out. I saw it in store and loved the color.


----------



## 07Daisy91

I bought it on sale out of curiosity for the bucket style and it turned out to my most used bag at the moment!

Easy to get in and out - check.
Holds a fair amount and stuff and doesn't look awkward - check.
Cute turn lock - check.
Brown colour - check.

For some reason nobody is talking about this bag. It has to be one of the cheapest full leather bucket bags on the market.


----------



## whateve

07Daisy91 said:


> View attachment 5139371
> 
> 
> I bought it on sale out of curiosity for the bucket style and it turned out to my most used bag at the moment!
> 
> Easy to get in and out - check.
> Holds a fair amount and stuff and doesn't look awkward - check.
> Cute turn lock - check.
> Brown colour - check.
> 
> For some reason nobody is talking about this bag. It has to be one of the cheapest full leather bucket bags on the market.


I love this bag! I would have gotten it if it had been on sale in a color I loved and needed. I believe there was a print I really liked that sold out. I wish they would make more.


----------



## americandreaming

Arrived today on special delivery from the kind eBay seller, unfortunately not for me but happily for my mother!

Nwt Cassie 19 in chalk.


----------



## Purselover86

TClover said:


> My Parker Top Handle with Quilting arrived today. I adore the Tabby Top Handle 20 style, so I thought I’d try a different leather. It’s a really soft beautifully made handbag. I’m really impressed with Coach quality right now! (These two little gems are my “try out” purses because I’ve been wanting the LV Neo Monceau since Fall 2019 - no rush to splurge now!)
> 
> Comparison photos in case you were curious.
> 
> View attachment 4797673
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797674


Can they fit about the same? Love them


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Arrived today on special delivery from the kind eBay seller, unfortunately not for me but happily for my mother!
> 
> Nwt Cassie 19 in chalk.
> 
> View attachment 5139570
> View attachment 5139571


She loves it!  She immediately gave me the chain which I'm super happy about as I can use it on my brass Casinos and not bother with doubling up their original straps.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Love my new set


----------



## TClover

Purselover86 said:


> Can they fit about the same? Love them


I have an iPhone 12 Pro Max now…it does not fit well in the Tabby 20 Style. Parker definitely fits more including my larger phone. And yes, I did eventually get the LV Neo Monceau!


----------



## amberquamme

daniellainez67 said:


> i liked the may shoulder, but i felt it was a bit mature. (which i don't mind, it just didn't suit me.)
> i'm not even a leather bag person -i prefer fabric or coated canvas. i really hope that do more colors too!!


Just went to dillards to check this beauty out in person. They only had the black but it was very soft! Had the big heavy magnetic closure like the pillow tabby. No inside pocket so I feel like it would hold a lot more. The strap reminded me of the rambler. They didn't have pink which is what I really wanted to see :/ but overall very cute. No feet again ( why coach why)


----------



## whateve

Snoopy X 3: 2015 mini duffle with Snoopy hangtag plus Snoopy charm from the current release. Only the metal charm is new.


----------



## MiaKay

07Daisy91 said:


> View attachment 5139371
> 
> 
> I bought it on sale out of curiosity for the bucket style and it turned out to my most used bag at the moment!
> 
> Easy to get in and out - check.
> Holds a fair amount and stuff and doesn't look awkward - check.
> Cute turn lock - check.
> Brown colour - check.
> 
> For some reason nobody is talking about this bag. It has to be one of the cheapest full leather bucket bags on the market.



Gorgeous! I don’t know why it wasn’t on my radar, I usually adore bucket bags. What is the name of the style?


----------



## moissydan98

amberquamme said:


> Just went to dillards to check this beauty out in person. They only had the black but it was very soft! Had the big heavy magnetic closure like the pillow tabby. No inside pocket so I feel like it would hold a lot more. The strap reminded me of the rambler. They didn't have pink which is what I really wanted to see :/ but overall very cute. No feet again ( why coach why)


OMG thank you for this info!!! i don’t have a dillards near me so this is actually so helpful. hopefully they have the pink soon!!


----------



## 07Daisy91

MiaKay said:


> Gorgeous! I don’t know why it wasn’t on my radar, I usually adore bucket bags. What is the name of the style?



It's a Lora. They come in the Saddle, Chalk, Black, Fern, Pollen (yellow) and Taupe. There is also a black one with embroidered flowers.

I bought mine at 40% off but it looks like it's not very popular as it's at 60% off now on the UK website. I could have waited!


----------



## whateve

07Daisy91 said:


> It's a Lora. They come in the Saddle, Chalk, Black, Fern, Pollen (yellow) and Taupe. There is also a black one with embroidered flowers.
> 
> I bought mine at 40% off but it looks like it's not very popular as it's at 60% off now on the UK website. I could have waited!


The floral is the one I wanted. It sold out a very long time ago in the US.


----------



## 07Daisy91

whateve said:


> The floral is the one I wanted. It sold out a very long time ago in the US.


I see it come back up online every so often, I guess they don't make as many of them? 
This style probably sells out first, I'd say the best bet is to try to get it outside of sale season.


----------



## BeachBagGal

07Daisy91 said:


> View attachment 5139371
> 
> 
> I bought it on sale out of curiosity for the bucket style and it turned out to my most used bag at the moment!
> 
> Easy to get in and out - check.
> Holds a fair amount and stuff and doesn't look awkward - check.
> Cute turn lock - check.
> Brown colour - check.
> 
> For some reason nobody is talking about this bag. It has to be one of the cheapest full leather bucket bags on the market.


I love the style of this bag!!

Can it fit an iPad? Have interior pockets?


----------



## 07Daisy91

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the style of this bag!!
> 
> Can it fit an iPad? Have interior pockets?



I don't have any tablets, I would say it may be a little too small for one.

It has a small interior pocket with a pop closure. It's ever so slightly too small to fit a phone, unless it's upright. It really is like a few millimetres too narrow. I keep my phone in the front pocket secured with the turn lock. The inside pocket is fine for a key pouch and other similar, small items (earphones, lip balm).


----------



## BeachBagGal

07Daisy91 said:


> I don't have any tablets, I would say it may be a little too small for one.
> 
> It has a small interior pocket with a pop closure. It's ever so slightly too small to fit a phone, unless it's upright. It really is like a few millimetres too narrow. I keep my phone in the front pocket secured with the turn lock. The inside pocket is fine for a key pouch and other similar, small items (earphones, lip balm).


Thanks for the info!


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Snoopy X 3: 2015 mini duffle with Snoopy hangtag plus Snoopy charm from the current release. Only the metal charm is new.
> 
> View attachment 5140026


Again, I really LOVE this.  That's my favourite colour.


----------



## MiaKay

07Daisy91 said:


> It's a Lora. They come in the Saddle, Chalk, Black, Fern, Pollen (yellow) and Taupe. There is also a black one with embroidered flowers.
> 
> I bought mine at 40% off but it looks like it's not very popular as it's at 60% off now on the UK website. I could have waited!



Great choice! Classic style in a neutral colour, you’ll get plenty of use out of it  I love the carefree vibe that bucket bags have!

I understand the annoyance that comes when an item is marked down further but also get that when you find a piece you really love you don’t want to risk seeing it go out of stock. Enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## americandreaming

Wrong thread


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Such a rich color combo - happy to own this overseas color  Tan/Rust


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Again, I really LOVE this.  That's my favourite colour.


Thanks! Half my wardrobe is blue. I love it! The last time I went shopping, I didn't realize until I came home that everything I bought was a shade of blue.


----------



## tearosenj

The best deal I ever got.  I love Coach outlets sale!


----------



## the_baglover

It's been a while since I bought from Coach but this is a really nice tote bag for work.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## KaliDaisy

New Cassie 19 in chalk - in love with her!


----------



## B4GBuff

I had the beat 18 and was looking for the larger version in same color (truffle horse and carriage). There were none in US/Canada or on eBay etc so another user on here @mewpew helped me out and I was able to get one from Coach Singapore. Now I have both sizes! I'll still keep the 18 because remove the shoulder strap and it makes a great party evening bag with just the chain!  

I also have the matching card case and I just ordered the wyn small wallet in same print for the larger bag!


----------



## americandreaming

B4GBuff said:


> I had the beat 18 and was looking for the larger version in same color (truffle horse and carriage). There were none in US/Canada or on eBay etc so another user on here @mewpew helped me out and I was able to get one from Coach Singapore. Now I have both sizes! I'll still keep the 18 because remove the shoulder strap and it makes a great party evening bag with just the chain!
> 
> I also have the matching card case and I just ordered the wyn small wallet in same print for the larger bag!
> 
> View attachment 5141693


Nice, seeing matching sets is so satisfying!  Enjoy your lovely beats


----------



## zjones

Haven't posted in a while -- but haven't bought much lately either! (Working from home will do that to you.)

Newest acquisitions:

Field Tote 22 in Colorblock with Coach Badge and (outlet) accordion zip wallet, alongside a what's-in-my-bag:




Outlet Peanuts canvas tote and accordion zip wallet in Signature perforated leather (and an interior shot--this thing is HUGE!):




Lunar New Year Beat Crossbody Clutch and zip card case in parrot blue, alongside a what's-in-my bag:


----------



## americandreaming

zjones said:


> Haven't posted in a while -- but haven't bought much lately either! (Working from home will do that to you.)
> 
> Newest acquisitions:
> 
> Field Tote 22 in Colorblock with Coach Badge and (outlet) accordion zip wallet, alongside a what's-in-my-bag:
> View attachment 5142396
> View attachment 5142397
> 
> 
> Outlet Peanuts canvas tote and accordion zip wallet in Signature perforated leather (and an interior shot--this thing is HUGE!):
> View attachment 5142399
> View attachment 5142400
> 
> 
> Lunar New Year Beat Crossbody Clutch and zip card case in parrot blue, alongside a what's-in-my bag:
> View attachment 5142401
> View attachment 5142402


Wow, gorgeous!  Enjoy!  X


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Happy that you have both! 

I'm expecting the 18 in a few days. It was the last one on the website so I'm hoping it's in New condition!



B4GBuff said:


> I had the beat 18 and was looking for the larger version in same color (truffle horse and carriage). There were none in US/Canada or on eBay etc so another user on here @mewpew helped me out and I was able to get one from Coach Singapore. Now I have both sizes! I'll still keep the 18 because remove the shoulder strap and it makes a great party evening bag with just the chain!
> 
> I also have the matching card case and I just ordered the wyn small wallet in same print for the larger bag!
> 
> View attachment 5141693


----------



## jaskg144

This gorgeous little gift just arrived from Coach   Adorable. Wasn’t expecting it at all! It was completely free


----------



## jaskg144

I forgot to share these   both picked up from the Coach outlet store. The sneakers were £29 (!!!!!!) down from £250. The black flats are gorgeous and so comfortable.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Coach Beat Shoulder Bag 18 Horse and Carriage Print in Truffle

I love that it comes with three strap options. Fits all my essentials.

Also, I find that all of regular Coach bags come very nicely and thoughtfully packaged!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

jade said:


> I have been on the fence about this shape all year - did I need a new mini bag? I was looking at the Chalk version, but I was a little scared of a white bag. But I was nearly ready to commit - and I saw this taupe version on sale. Double win for me - a non black option, in a darker shade that is still summer friendly. Just got it on Friday and I have been using it all weekend. Fits a decent amount of stuff, and most importantly a mini bag that is phone friendly.
> 
> This is the Alie Camera Bag with Weaving in Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5128276



I don't know how I missed this one!  I've been waiting for it to come to the US site for months. I even asked my SA to look out for it. Bummed.  Congrats though. It's a beauty.


----------



## B4GBuff

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Coach Beat Shoulder Bag 18 Horse and Carriage Print in Truffle
> 
> I love that it comes with three strap options. Fits all my essentials.
> 
> Also, I find that all of regular Coach bags come very nicely and thoughtfully packaged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143341
> View attachment 5143342


Now you need this...  It fits perfectly without any bulk!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Coach Beat Shoulder Bag 18 Horse and Carriage Print in Truffle
> 
> I love that it comes with three strap options. Fits all my essentials.
> 
> Also, I find that all of regular Coach bags come very nicely and thoughtfully packaged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143341
> View attachment 5143342


Love this. Sadly returned mine because my phone couldn't fit. Wish they had another black/truffle option besides the field tote.


----------



## americandreaming

AstridRhapsody said:


> Love this. Sadly returned mine because my phone couldn't fit. Wish they had another black/truffle option besides the field tote.


Does it fit in the bigger beat?  Haven't seen its size irl so sorry if stupid question.


----------



## Crystice

I am soooo happy with my new Dempsey shoulder bags! Going to use them on vacation.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

americandreaming said:


> Does it fit in the bigger beat?  Haven't seen its size irl so sorry if stupid question.


It does fit in the larger size but the black/truffle combo isn't available in the US.


----------



## ILBagLady

My first Coach in almost 10 years. Look how pretty she is   My small outlet purchase is currently en route as well.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

AstridRhapsody said:


> Love this. Sadly returned mine because my phone couldn't fit. Wish they had another black/truffle option besides the field tote.


That's a bummer. My phone fits perfectly. Had my phone been even just a cm longer, it would have been a return, too.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new Boo. He and I are in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127539


Congrats! This bag is so nice, Hope you find the others.


----------



## ILBagLady

My 2 outlet cuties have arrived


----------



## jade

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know how I missed this one!  I've been waiting for it to come to the US site for months. I even asked my SA to look out for it. Bummed.  Congrats though. It's a beauty.


Thank you! 

I am bummed for you! How evil. Maybe it was an online exclusive.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sooooooo darn


Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know how I missed this one!  I've been waiting for it to come to the US site for months. I even asked my SA to look out for it. Bummed.  Congrats though. It's a beauty.


these are at outlets


----------



## jaskg144

Picked up this jacket, finally in stock in my Outlet in my size. I had gone in a few weeks ago and the only one they had was stained. Glad I was able to get it (for an amazing price too!)


----------



## Teagaggle

I'm a sucker for a green bag & a top handle...add silver hardware & I'm in! Picked this up @ the outlet this weekend.
Marlie in Surplus. Fits my full size soft slim wallet inside with room to spare & my phone easily fits in the back pocket.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Teagaggle said:


> I'm a sucker for a green bag & a top handle...add silver hardware & I'm in! Picked this up @ the outlet this weekend.
> Marlie in Surplus. Fits my full size soft slim wallet inside with room to spare & my phone easily fits in the back pocket.
> View attachment 5147286



A friend bought this lovely it’s a gorgeous colour


----------



## jaskg144

Teagaggle said:


> I'm a sucker for a green bag & a top handle...add silver hardware & I'm in! Picked this up @ the outlet this weekend.
> Marlie in Surplus. Fits my full size soft slim wallet inside with room to spare & my phone easily fits in the back pocket.
> View attachment 5147286



I saw this in my outlet yesterday! They had lots in this colour – gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> I'm a sucker for a green bag & a top handle...add silver hardware & I'm in! Picked this up @ the outlet this weekend.
> Marlie in Surplus. Fits my full size soft slim wallet inside with room to spare & my phone easily fits in the back pocket.
> View attachment 5147286


Congratulations! How does it compare with the one you painted?


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> Congratulations! How does it compare with the one you painted?


Wow, putting them together, the Marlie looks charcoal! It's is a more grey/green. 
Cassie still a fav.


----------



## Narnanz

Teagaggle said:


> Wow, putting them together, the Marlie looks charcoal! It's is a more grey/green.
> Cassie still a fav.
> View attachment 5147742


I love the colour your painted the Cassie...so Fresh!


----------



## moissydan98

ILBagLady said:


> My 2 outlet cuties have arrived


i have this wristlet and absolutely adore it!!


----------



## amberquamme

amberquamme said:


> It's the smooth leather for me! I passed on the may even tho I liked the style, I'm just not a pebbled leather kinda gal. So I'll def be picking this up. I hope they add more colors than the white, black and pink. Maybe a burnt orange ahhhh I would love that!!


Sometimes Coach just listens. Look at this beaut!! Has anyone seen in person? I just want to confirm it's actually orange and I don't fall victim to Coach's website color issues


----------



## focoach

amberquamme said:


> Sometimes Coach just listens. Look at this beaut!! Has anyone seen in person? I just want to confirm it's actually orange and I don't fall victim to Coach's website color issues


Looks very orange to me in person!


----------



## amberquamme

focoach said:


> Looks very orange to me in person!


thank you! I think it's going onto the "must purchase" list. Just what I need lol


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Taffy Field Tote!


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Taffy Field Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148557


The charm goes perfectly!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Taffy Field Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148557


Love this so much!  I have the same bag and charm so going to copy you!  (I hope that’s ok).


----------



## circommeflex

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Taffy Field Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148557



I am not a pink kinda girl, but you have made me fall in love with this bag!! Love the charm too!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> Love this so much!  I have the same bag and charm so going to copy you!  (I hope that’s ok).


Of course! I thought this charm was perfect and I love the color of this bag! I have the new Taffy Rogue 25 and used it's extra strap (3rd generation have an extra crossbody strap) with this matching tote!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My newest purchase from Poshmark!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Of course! I thought this charm was perfect and I love the color of this bag! I have the new Taffy Rogue 25 and used it's extra strap (3rd generation have an extra crossbody strap) with this matching tote!


I will have to take a wee look at the Taffy Rogue!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> I will have to take a wee look at the Taffy Rogue!


----------



## BagLadyT

Lora, Crosstown and Hayden.


----------



## americandreaming

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5151529
> View attachment 5151530
> View attachment 5151531
> 
> Lora, Crosstown and Hayden.


Wonderful choices - enjoy!


----------



## BagLadyT

americandreaming said:


> Wonderful choices - enjoy!



Thank you friend!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I have waited for over a year….its over


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have waited for over a year….its over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152859


Your patience always astonishes me! If only I had 25% of it, lol. 
Super cute...enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Your patience always astonishes me! If only I had 25% of it, lol.
> Super cute...enjoy!


LOL…Yes…my patience is always on ……It is really cuteeeeee…better in person


----------



## lemondln

Does this snoopy count  ? Love this snoopy key charm so much, have been using it since I received. Love the coach X peanuts collection, I missed the snoopy backpack, but was able to get the charm


----------



## lemondln

Newcome Nolita 19 is a perfect catchall, love it

I have a nail clipper, car fob, door keys, chapstick, 2 cards, phone, and still space left for covid essentials. 
I added a coach chain(so heavy) to turn it into a crossbody.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lemondln said:


> Newcome Nolita 19 is a perfect catchall, love it
> 
> I have a nail clipper, car fob, door keys, chapstick, 2 cards, phone, and still space left for covid essentials.
> I added a coach chain(so heavy) to turn it into a crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5155668
> 
> View attachment 5155669


I love Nolitas! This is cute! Would you say this more a mustard yellow?


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Duffle!  It was sooo dry so here it is after a premoisturisation.  Waiting on a nice hot sunny day to dunk it.
> 
> View attachment 5122441


Finally got round to finishing it.

@Roro


----------



## Roro

americandreaming said:


> Finally got round to finishing it.
> 
> @Roro
> View attachment 5156431



Oh my!  Just beautiful!  The color is so rich and what a shine!!


----------



## MiaKay

americandreaming said:


> Finally got round to finishing it.
> 
> @Roro
> View attachment 5156431



Gorgeous!


----------



## lemondln

Blue Snoopy rowan satchel is here + brown bear

The blue color is so vivid and matches my car lol







Does it look good on white car?


----------



## BeachBagGal

lemondln said:


> Blue Snoopy rowan satchel is here + brown bear
> 
> The blue color is so vivid and matches my car lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157670
> 
> View attachment 5157678
> 
> 
> Does it look good on white car?
> View attachment 5157671


Love that blue color and the bear!


----------



## lemondln

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that blue color and the bear!



Thank you! I like the pair too.


----------



## Wendyann7

Received the reloved Cassie from Coach!  Slightly disappointed the strap was not also colorblocked chalk and oxblood like the stock photo!


----------



## BagLadyT

This classy blue beauty arrived today!


----------



## lemondln

Wendyann7 said:


> Received the reloved Cassie from Coach!  Slightly disappointed the strap was not also colorblocked chalk and oxblood like the stock photo!




I cannot find cassie from Coach Canadian website anymore, does it show up on US website?


----------



## musiclover

BagLadyT said:


> This classy blue beauty arrived today!
> View attachment 5159516


Gorgeous!  I was looking at that same bag. I love all the gold hardware and chain.  It’s wonderful to be able to see your photo of what it actually looks like. That’s a stunning blue.


----------



## BagLadyT

musiclover said:


> Gorgeous!  I was looking at that same bag. I love all the gold hardware and chain.  It’s wonderful to be able to see your photo of what it actually looks like. That’s a stunning blue.



Thanks friend! It’s also very functional with the wide slip pocket in the back and card slots. I waited for it to go on sale and as soon as it did I snatched it up!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Caspin22

lemondln said:


> Blue Snoopy rowan satchel is here + brown bear
> 
> The blue color is so vivid and matches my car lol



Honda Civic, by chance?


----------



## amberquamme

Coach Tate Carryall 29 in ivory/color block snakeskin

also comes with a beautiful snakeskin strap that I find entirely too long for shoulder wearing. So I swapped out my ivory pillow tabby strap.
It's so beautiful but it's the most expensive handbag I've ever purchased so I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## alana171

Just purchased this gorgeous Cassie. £350 on the Coach website or if you are in the UK, £210 in the John Lewis sale! In love!


----------



## americandreaming

alana171 said:


> Just purchased this gorgeous Cassie. £350 on the Coach website or if you are in the UK, £210 in the John Lewis sale! In love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160343


Enjoy!  I'm in London and never see anyone with Cassies or other popular Coach styles.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Wow, putting them together, the Marlie looks charcoal! It's is a more grey/green.
> Cassie still a fav.
> View attachment 5147742


BEAUTUFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy camper.


----------



## musiclover

amberquamme said:


> Coach Tate Carryall 29 in ivory/color block snakeskin
> 
> also comes with a beautiful snakeskin strap that I find entirely too long for shoulder wearing. So I swapped out my ivory pillow tabby strap.
> It's so beautiful but it's the most expensive handbag I've ever purchased so I'm having second thoughts.


Omg, it’s stunning!

I am waiting to be notified about the same bag in black. I must see it in person.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160704


SSM, this is too adorable!  I love this little cutie!  It’s all so beautiful and playful at the same time.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160704


Adooorable!! ❤️


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> Coach Tate Carryall 29 in ivory/color block snakeskin
> 
> also comes with a beautiful snakeskin strap that I find entirely too long for shoulder wearing. So I swapped out my ivory pillow tabby strap.
> It's so beautiful but it's the most expensive handbag I've ever purchased so I'm having second thoughts.


Looks a lot prettier in your pics than the ones SA sent me. I think I'm going for the oxblood, but need to see the size in person first. Was hoping they would do more in the regular size.


----------



## amberquamme

holiday123 said:


> Looks a lot prettier in your pics than the ones SA sent me. I think I'm going for the oxblood, but need to see the size in person first. Was hoping they would do more in the regular size.


Honestly I think it may be a return for me. I just don't love it love it like I thought I would. It's certainly beautiful and it is pretty big and heavy. I also feel like this particular color-scheme is a little bit more mature than my style/wardrobe and age. It does have that short zipper like the normal size Tate does, if you know what I mean. I love the magnetic pocket in the front. However I do not love the fact that the strap is way too long! Top handle carrying is not super practical for me as I have two small children. I love on the shoulder wearing but the strap doesn't have enough holes to make that possible, only crossbody. Personally for me this bag is too big for crossbody. I only point that out because I'm pretty tall (5 foot 9) so I feel like it would definitely be long for most women. Which is a shame because the snakeskin strap is stunning. 
anyway I don't want to deter you it's certainly beautiful! Just wanted to give you my opinion on it. I would also suggest picking one out in person, bc the first one they tried to send me out the door with was flawed. I know that was a pretty big issue the first time around with the Tate's. I also will include a pic I took of it next to a soda bottle and the smaller Tate. If that's helpful 
Have a good day!


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> Honestly I think it may be a return for me. I just don't love it love it like I thought I would. It's certainly beautiful and it is pretty big and heavy. I also feel like this particular color-scheme is a little bit more mature than my style/wardrobe and age. It does have that short zipper like the normal size Tate does, if you know what I mean. I love the magnetic pocket in the front. However I do not love the fact that the strap is way too long! Top handle carrying is not super practical for me as I have two small children. I love on the shoulder wearing but the strap doesn't have enough holes to make that possible, only crossbody. Personally for me this bag is too big for crossbody. I only point that out because I'm pretty tall (5 foot 9) so I feel like it would definitely be long for most women. Which is a shame because the snakeskin strap is stunning.
> anyway I don't want to deter you it's certainly beautiful! Just wanted to give you my opinion on it. I would also suggest picking one out in person, bc the first one they tried to send me out the door with was flawed. I know that was a pretty big issue the first time around with the Tate's. I also will include a pic I took of it next to a soda bottle and the smaller Tate. If that's helpful
> Have a good day!


Hmm it definitely sounds like it would be more of a work vs weekend bag for me and I only use bags that work on the shoulder for work and this sounds way too long for that. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rayrob87

Just bought a cute slim wallet nwt. I have been looking to downsize my wallet for a while. Its takes up room in my bag and is unnecessary. I am currently using a vintage D&B wallet and also have a vintage Chanel wallet I will be unloading soon. 

This color is pink lemonade. Really pretty with the gun metal details. It speaks to my rugged girly side.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I couldn’t decide on the color or size, so I got both for my birthday. I purchased the blue for myself and my DH purchased the wine. Both are beautiful and they were on sale, which was a plus.


----------



## JenJBS

MahoganyQT said:


> I couldn’t decide on the color or size, so I got both for my birthday. I purchased the blue for myself and my DH purchased the wine. Both are beautiful and they were on sale, which was a plus.
> 
> View attachment 5163787



Happy Birthday, and congratulations on your new bags!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just bought this ivory, Soft Tabby. Really liking the unstructured Tabby.


----------



## MahoganyQT

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday, and congratulations on your new bags!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Just bought this ivory, Soft Tabby. Really liking the unstructured Tabby.
> 
> View attachment 5163868


Congrats! I love this color.  It's so creamy dreamy!


----------



## americandreaming

MahoganyQT said:


> I couldn’t decide on the color or size, so I got both for my birthday. I purchased the blue for myself and my DH purchased the wine. Both are beautiful and they were on sale, which was a plus.
> 
> View attachment 5163787


Happy birthday and enjoy the beautiful bags!  X


----------



## tealocean

MahoganyQT said:


> I couldn’t decide on the color or size, so I got both for my birthday. I purchased the blue for myself and my DH purchased the wine. Both are beautiful and they were on sale, which was a plus.
> 
> View attachment 5163787


Happy birthday! I hope you enjoy your beautiful birthday gifts. You chose great colors!


----------



## Punkkitten

MahoganyQT said:


> I couldn’t decide on the color or size, so I got both for my birthday. I purchased the blue for myself and my DH purchased the wine. Both are beautiful and they were on sale, which was a plus.
> 
> View attachment 5163787


That blue with the gold is gorgeous.  And a bit unexpected!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! I love this color.  It's so creamy dreamy!


I love the color too. I don't know if it will fit my wardrobe colors but the ivory is beautiful.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MahoganyQT said:


> I couldn’t decide on the color or size, so I got both for my birthday. I purchased the blue for myself and my DH purchased the wine. Both are beautiful and they were on sale, which was a plus.
> 
> View attachment 5163787


Happy Birthday! Beautiful colors!


----------



## americandreaming

Addicted to bags said:


> Just bought this ivory, Soft Tabby. Really liking the unstructured Tabby.
> 
> View attachment 5163868





Addicted to bags said:


> I love the color too. I don't know if it will fit my wardrobe colors but the ivory is beautiful.


BEAUTIFUL!  I'll have to pop by the store when I go out in a few weeks.  Enjoy!  Doesn't ivory go with pretty much anything?


----------



## Addicted to bags

americandreaming said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  I'll have to pop by the store when I go out in a few weeks.  Enjoy!  Doesn't ivory go with pretty much anything?


Yes it should but I feel it's a more dressy color than what I wear. I'm super casual especially it being really hot right now. I love the color, I'll just have to talk myself into it   
I bought this at Nordstroms, I don't see this color on the Coach website yet. Just a heads up.


----------



## MahoganyQT

americandreaming said:


> Happy birthday and enjoy the beautiful bags!  X





tealocean said:


> Happy birthday! I hope you enjoy your beautiful birthday gifts. You chose great colors!





Punkkitten said:


> That blue with the gold is gorgeous.  And a bit unexpected!!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Happy Birthday! Beautiful colors!


Thanks ladies!!


----------



## amberquamme

Not technically a new Coach bag, but I did make myself a new storage area. After outgrowing the closet I decided to put up these shelves for my favorite bags and keep the closet for overflow. It's like my own little mini boutique  also stole a tie rack from hubby to hold my straps and wristlets. Here it is in regular light and with the lights off 
Happy Sunday everyone!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

amberquamme said:


> Not technically a new Coach bag, but I did make myself a new storage area. After outgrowing the closet I decided to put up these shelves for my favorite bags and keep the closet for overflow. It's like my own little mini boutique  also stole a tie rack from hubby to hold my straps and wristlets. Here it is in regular light and with the lights off
> Happy Sunday everyone!!


Love it!! That looks great! Loving it with the lights too and your framed Coach signs.


----------



## soupsoup2018

Beautiful bags, all, and the fancy shelving!  I got my fall pre-sale confirmation email, and hopefully it is shipping out tomorrow.  The brick red Rogue 25, I'm excited.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> Not technically a new Coach bag, but I did make myself a new storage area. After outgrowing the closet I decided to put up these shelves for my favorite bags and keep the closet for overflow. It's like my own little mini boutique  also stole a tie rack from hubby to hold my straps and wristlets. Here it is in regular light and with the lights off
> Happy Sunday everyone!!


Looks fantastic and you have an amazing collection!


----------



## Caspin22

Pride Rexy pleaded with me to take him home from Macy’s, and I had some Macy’s bucks to spend, so I did.  RAWR!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Caspin22 said:


> View attachment 5166387
> 
> Pride Rexy pleaded with me to take him home from Macy’s, and I had some Macy’s bucks to spend, so I did.  RAWR!


Good choice! ❤️


----------



## Lee22

Was very hesitant when viewing the color of this beat bag online but colorblock is gorgeous in person.


----------



## Lee22

Another beautiful beat bag with rivets but will likely send back because as many stated my iPhone doesn’t fit. Besides I have the tabitha simmons 17 - no issue with my iphone and really need to cycle what is already in my closet….


----------



## Ishbin

amberquamme said:


> Not technically a new Coach bag, but I did make myself a new storage area. After outgrowing the closet I decided to put up these shelves for my favorite bags and keep the closet for overflow. It's like my own little mini boutique  also stole a tie rack from hubby to hold my straps and wristlets. Here it is in regular light and with the lights off
> Happy Sunday everyone!!


You have a wonderful collection and display !! enjoy


----------



## soupsoup2018

soupsoup2018 said:


> Beautiful bags, all, and the fancy shelving!  I got my fall pre-sale confirmation email, and hopefully it is shipping out tomorrow.  The brick red Rogue 25, I'm excited.






Brick red arrived.  It has a small dent in the handle from the plastic torpedo from the price tag (on the right side in the picture).     I've also been touching the leather and it smelled pretty plasticy. The color is definitely "brick" even though some pictures I've seen on the internet makes it look brighter (may be optimization settings on phone cameras). I think I might just return it and not try for a new one. It is a pretty color though. Maybe if it is around at sales or goes to the outlets.

and the retail therapy continues....


----------



## americandreaming

soupsoup2018 said:


> View attachment 5170641
> 
> 
> Brick red arrived.  It has a small dent in the handle from the plastic torpedo from the price tag (on the right side in the picture).     I've also been touching the leather and it smelled pretty plasticy. The color is definitely "brick" even though some pictures I've seen on the internet makes it look brighter (may be optimization settings on phone cameras). I think I might just return it and not try for a new one. It is a pretty color though. Maybe if it is around at sales or goes to the outlets.
> 
> and the retail therapy continues....


well it looks nice!


----------



## soupsoup2018

americandreaming said:


> well it looks nice!



It actually is a nice color combo.  I wasn't sure if the multiple colors would work, or if I'd like it, the sides are wine, and the zipper leather is oxblood.  Tonally matches versus that green amazon, with canyon sides (and cameras make it look almost orange sometimes) and another color.  In person, it does work.  Not sure if it is the leather from the batch for this bag, and another batch might be better.  We'll see, the fall collection seems to have so many things in it ....


----------



## amberquamme

soupsoup2018 said:


> View attachment 5170641
> 
> 
> Brick red arrived.  It has a small dent in the handle from the plastic torpedo from the price tag (on the right side in the picture).     I've also been touching the leather and it smelled pretty plasticy. The color is definitely "brick" even though some pictures I've seen on the internet makes it look brighter (may be optimization settings on phone cameras). I think I might just return it and not try for a new one. It is a pretty color though. Maybe if it is around at sales or goes to the outlets.
> 
> and the retail therapy continues....


I'm so lost here! How do I go about purchasing things pre-sale? How do you even see what's available beforehand to purchase? That red is gorgeous! I'm sorry it isn't going to work out for you.


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> I'm so lost here! How do I go about purchasing things pre-sale? How do you even see what's available beforehand to purchase? That red is gorgeous! I'm sorry it isn't going to work out for you.


Most SAs will text pictures of upcoming "newness." You can order before they are available in-store or online through what they call the backorder system. I used to do this a lot, but seeing things I paid full price (or if my SA was lucky during PCE I could backorder with the discount) not sell out and end up 40-50% off during SAS (or 60-70% off at FOS) has taught me to be patient.


----------



## soupsoup2018

holiday123 said:


> Most SAs will text pictures of upcoming "newness." You can order before they are available in-store or online through what they call the backorder system. I used to do this a lot, but seeing things I paid full price (or if my SA was lucky during PCE I could backorder with the discount) not sell out and end up 40-50% off during SAS (or 60-70% off at FOS) has taught me to be patient.




That's definitely good advice.  But those SAs are smart sharing those pics and folks can order to receive in advance, but they are all full-price.  And I guess it might be fine if Coach actually sells out of the item for good, but I see the webpages of the prices when items reached the outlet and it kind of makes you want to cry.  But then I never can find really nice retail items at the outlet because ours isn't the greatest and I'm sure it gets picked clean by folks who live nearby.  And I don't snag any finds on the outlet website.  So.... 

There is a really cute mini rogue bag charm for pre-sale in the dark green/canyon color.  I had hoped it would also maybe be available in the brick red, but it may not come in any other color.  But, I'm annoyed by Coach right now when I called about a second item I had ordered and received.  The rep on the phone consulted with her manager and the response was really kind of off-putting.  So I sent two emails to two different mailboxes at coach and hopefully someone else will reach out regarding my concerns for that item.


----------



## amberquamme

holiday123 said:


> Most SAs will text pictures of upcoming "newness." You can order before they are available in-store or online through what they call the backorder system. I used to do this a lot, but seeing things I paid full price (or if my SA was lucky during PCE I could backorder with the discount) not sell out and end up 40-50% off during SAS (or 60-70% off at FOS) has taught me to be patient.


Thank you for this info. I'll try and make friends with an SA lol. If any of you get a heads up on presale for the studio bag please post here! I haven't stopped thinking about it since I saw the runway show. But I do agree about how disheartening it is to see stuff go on sale!! 

here's a pic of the Studio in case anyone is curious and didn't see it yet. Many colors and two different sizes were featured. Isn't is adorable!?!


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> Thank you for this info. I'll try and make friends with an SA lol. If any of you get a heads up on presale for the studio bag please post here! I haven't stopped thinking about it since I saw the runway show. But I do agree about how disheartening it is to see stuff go on sale!!
> 
> here's a pic of the Studio in case anyone is curious and didn't see it yet. Many colors and two different sizes were featured. Isn't is adorable!?!


I love the strap! I'm not feeling the pushlock though.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Sunshine mama

amberquamme said:


> Thank you for this info. I'll try and make friends with an SA lol. If any of you get a heads up on presale for the studio bag please post here! I haven't stopped thinking about it since I saw the runway show. But I do agree about how disheartening it is to see stuff go on sale!!
> 
> here's a pic of the Studio in case anyone is curious and didn't see it yet. Many colors and two different sizes were featured. Isn't is adorable!?!


It's gorgeous color! I love the strap!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it!! That looks great! Loving it with the lights too and your framed Coach signs.


This is absolutely dreamy!



Lee22 said:


> Was very hesitant when viewing the color of this beat bag online but colorblock is gorgeous in person.
> View attachment 5169448


Are the newer beat bags still available? So many are gone from the website. There was one I wanted but disappeared from the website. I just assumed it was sold out. 



soupsoup2018 said:


> View attachment 5170641
> 
> 
> Brick red arrived.  It has a small dent in the handle from the plastic torpedo from the price tag (on the right side in the picture).     I've also been touching the leather and it smelled pretty plasticy. The color is definitely "brick" even though some pictures I've seen on the internet makes it look brighter (may be optimization settings on phone cameras). I think I might just return it and not try for a new one. It is a pretty color though. Maybe if it is around at sales or goes to the outlets.
> 
> and the retail therapy continues....


I saw this one in the boutique today. It looked nice to me. Brighter than I thought but still dark. I'm not a big red person so I still have to think about this one but it is a contender. 



amberquamme said:


> Thank you for this info. I'll try and make friends with an SA lol. If any of you get a heads up on presale for the studio bag please post here! I haven't stopped thinking about it since I saw the runway show. But I do agree about how disheartening it is to see stuff go on sale!!
> 
> here's a pic of the Studio in case anyone is curious and didn't see it yet. Many colors and two different sizes were featured. Isn't is adorable!?!


Thank you so much for this info! This is the one I'm waiting for. I love the strap on this. I didn't know there were two sizes. I wonder if any other bags are coming with this strap. I wonder about all the color choices. I hadn't seen the pink before.


----------



## Jereni

amberquamme said:


> here's a pic of the Studio in case anyone is curious and didn't see it yet. Many colors and two different sizes were featured. Isn't is adorable!?!



Thank you for posting this! I’m also sort of stalking this bag. When you say many variations were featured; where do you mean? Just at the runway show?

I’m very interested in this bag in the purple….


----------



## amberquamme

Jereni said:


> Thank you for posting this! I’m also sort of stalking this bag. When you say many variations were featured; where do you mean? Just at the runway show?
> 
> I’m very interested in this bag in the purple….


Hi there! Just from what I saw on their Instagram around the time of the runway show. I also saw purple on another site so I included that picture too. It looks to me to be the vintage purple that they used on the mini pillow tabby that only was sold at department stores. I am absolutely loving for the dark green too. From what I can tell there is quilted leather, smooth leather, canvas and canvas with penguins. And at least two sizes. Here's the pics I found!  so cute!!


----------



## Lee22

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is absolutely dreamy!
> 
> 
> Are the newer beat bags still available? So many are gone from the website. There was one I wanted but disappeared from the website. I just assumed it was sold out.
> 
> 
> I saw this one in the boutique today. It looked nice to me. Brighter than I thought but still dark. I'm not a big red person so I still have to think about this one but it is a contender.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this info! This is the one I'm waiting for. I love the strap on this. I didn't know there were two sizes. I wonder if any other bags are coming with this strap. I wonder about all the color choices. I hadn't seen the pink before.


They were popping back up on the website in the sale section. The one I purchased was hidden on the Canadian website but seems to show sold out now… Assuming some could be returns…They are also showing up off/on the Macy’s site too.


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> Hi there! Just from what I saw on their Instagram around the time of the runway show. I also saw purple on another site so I included that picture too. It looks to me to be the vintage purple that they used on the mini pillow tabby that only was sold at department stores. I am absolutely loving for the dark green too. From what I can tell there is quilted leather, smooth leather, canvas and canvas with penguins. And at least two sizes. Here's the pics I found!  so cute!!


Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> They were popping back up on the website in the sale section. The one I purchased was hidden on the Canadian website but seems to show sold out now… Assuming some could be returns…They are also showing up off/on the Macy’s site too.


If you like the wine color, it is showing on both the US and Canadian coach website but you need to use the search term ‘beat’ as they are not showing up under sale. The H&C chalk/tan saddle is showing under sale though…


----------



## mrt91592

i got this at a thrift store today -- its perfect for fall and the shape and size are so on trend. although it's a hobo, it has the "baguette" vibe as well.

im so excited!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160704


 

perfect match! love your Marc Jacobs bag, so cute


----------



## lemondln

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5171595
> 
> View attachment 5171600
> 
> View attachment 5171601




What's the name of this little cute bag? where did you get it?


----------



## lemondln

Love this pouch, same size as nolita 19, fits iphone XR, victorine wallet, car key+ door key(card slots and slip pochect not used)


----------



## whateve

lemondln said:


> Love this pouch, same size as nolita 19, fits iphone XR, victorine wallet, car key+ door key(card slots and slip pochect not used)
> 
> View attachment 5174002


This is the new graphic! At first glance, I thought it was the tattoo graphic from several years ago. It has a similar vibe. Looks very cute with the strap and chain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> perfect match! love your Marc Jacobs bag, so cute


Thank you!


----------



## lemondln

whateve said:


> This is the new graphic! At first glance, I thought it was the tattoo graphic from several years ago. It has a similar vibe. Looks very cute with the strap and chain.




yes, this pouch is from coach outlet, the moment I saw it, I bought it. I am still thinking about the tote with the same graphic, but since the fabric is a light color, maybe easily get dirty.


----------



## americandreaming

lemondln said:


> What's the name of this little cute bag? where did you get it?


Watson and from an Etsy seller - I can pm you if interested?  I think she has a white one in stock but can source a colour you want.


----------



## inkfade

My first Coach purchase in a pretty long time. Just hasn’t been anything to catch my eye, but I saw this on the outlet website in men’s and couldn’t resist! I use a Coach card case as my wallet and have multiples. This one is my favorite color (Coach calls it grape) and has an extra pocket compared to my others.


----------



## 07Daisy91

I know this is a polarising topic, but holy crap, these charms are amazing (and really nice size to stand out)!
They come with their own little metal Coach tags. There is a little screw where the hardware attaches to the leather, so the charm swings from side to side.
My first charm purchase ever, and with extra 20% off summer sale!
Now I need want something with Miss Dinosaur to complete the family.

Standard size Swinger for scale.



I want to see this bag in person, I'd like to find out what size it is exactly.
I need these cute foxes in my life! I hope it's not some sort of a limited edition that sells out quickly.


----------



## Teagaggle

Upwoven Rogue 25 & slim Rogue 25s from men's line. More in the Rogue Discontinued thread.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Teagaggle said:


> Upwoven Rogue 25 & slim Rogue 25s from men's line. More in the Rogue Discontinued thread.
> View attachment 5177841
> View attachment 5177843


Oh I love the slim Rogue 25! Any chance of a mod shot? There aren't any pics on the Coach website. That blue is so pretty!


----------



## Debbini

07Daisy91 said:


> View attachment 5177500
> 
> 
> I know this is a polarising topic, but holy crap, these charms are amazing (and really nice size to stand out)!
> They come with their own little metal Coach tags. There is a little screw where the hardware attaches to the leather, so the charm swings from side to side.
> My first charm purchase ever, and with extra 20% off summer sale!
> Now I need want something with Miss Dinosaur to complete the family.
> 
> Standard size Swinger for scale.
> 
> View attachment 5177504
> 
> I want to see this bag in person, I'd like to find out what size it is exactly.
> I need these cute foxes in my life! I hope it's not some sort of a limited edition that sells out quickly.


Love your charms. I wish someone could find out sizes on that bag too, The Studio bag!! Anyone?! My SA/Manager isn't there anymore and now I can't find out anything!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Upwoven Rogue 25 & slim Rogue 25s from men's line. More in the Rogue Discontinued thread.
> View attachment 5177841
> View attachment 5177843


The little ones are adorable and look like they might be really comfortable too. I love the blue one especially, and your hologram wallet is gorgeous!


----------



## amberquamme

Debbini said:


> Love your charms. I wish someone could find out sizes on that bag too, The Studio bag!! Anyone?! My SA/Manager isn't there anymore and now I can't find out anything!


I tried to get info from the SAs at my store about the studio bag, but they said coach was being hush hush about it and they didn't know anything more than what I've seen on the internet. They did put a note on my account to email me when they know more or get them in. I can share that info here if I hear anything !


----------



## Teagaggle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I love the slim Rogue 25! Any chance of a mod shot? There aren't any pics on the Coach website. That blue is so pretty!


Despite my aversion to mod shots, I had my hubby take a few.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Teagaggle said:


> Despite my aversion to mod shots, I had my hubby take a few.
> View attachment 5178743
> View attachment 5178744


Thank you, thank you!!! You look great and so does the slim Rogue!! 

One more question, do the handles drop down if you decide to shoulder or cross body carry it?


----------



## Teagaggle

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you, thank you!!! You look great and so does the slim Rogue!!
> 
> One more question, do the handles drop down if you decide to shoulder or cross body carry it?


Thank you; you're sweet.  Unfortunately they do not drop down over the front of the bag like the newer hinge style allows on the new regular Rogue 25. They can fold inside while the bag is empty. However, the handles are smaller than on the regular Rogue 25 & are not as floppy so they generally stay up while carrying.


----------



## Debbini

amberquamme said:


> I tried to get info from the SAs at my store about the studio bag, but they said coach was being hush hush about it and they didn't know anything more than what I've seen on the internet. They did put a note on my account to email me when they know more or get them in. I can share that info here if I hear anything !


That would be great, thank you!


----------



## lilac28

Picked these up at the pre-sale event last nite. I had missed out on the retail line hitting the outlets so was pleased to get these pieces. Everything was super cute and I would’ve loved to pick up some wallets and clothing too. The discount was 30+15% which is ok with me as items go fast at my outlet


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28

I added one of the handbag straps from my black rogue to the carryall so I can carry it over my shoulder. I like the pebbled leather and happy I finally got Mr Pez the Dino


----------



## IntheOcean

Teagaggle said:


> Despite my aversion to mod shots, I had my hubby take a few.
> View attachment 5178743
> View attachment 5178744


Very pretty and understated bag. Looks good on you!


----------



## amberquamme

If anyone has been waiting on pink pillow tabby or pink field tote Bloomingdale's has both marked way down plus an extra 50% off.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> If anyone has been waiting on pink pillow tabby or pink field tote Bloomingdale's has both marked way down plus an extra 50% off.


Thanks for posting this, unfortunately they are both sold out.


----------



## amberquamme

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Thanks for posting this, unfortunately they are both sold out.


My apologies those went quickly


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I love the slim Rogue 25! Any chance of a mod shot? There aren't any pics on the Coach website. That blue is so pretty!


+1! I love that slim Rogue 25!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Upwoven Rogue 25 & slim Rogue 25s from men's line. More in the Rogue Discontinued thread.
> View attachment 5177841
> View attachment 5177843


Love the slim Rogue 25!
And what is that wallet called? It's so pretty!


----------



## amberquamme

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Thanks for posting this, unfortunately they are both sold out.


Hi me again. Dillards has the pink field tote on sale for pretty close to the final Bloomingdale's price. $138. That's a steal in my opinion! And it's in stock ❤️❤️


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> Hi me again. Dillards has the pink field tote on sale for pretty close to the final Bloomingdale's price. $138. That's a steal in my opinion! And it's in stock ❤❤


Thanks, but I already have that one! I was really hoping to buy the light blue one too.  I really love the quality of this bag.


----------



## Egel

amberquamme said:


> If anyone has been waiting on pink pillow tabby or pink field tote Bloomingdale's has both marked way down plus an extra 50% off.


If I see this I really envy American Coach sale prices. Then again, an online Coach webshop that delivers here would also be nice. Way better than the small selection some webstores offer


----------



## amberquamme

This little guy. He's so cute  I think he'll go great on the suede orange soft tabby bag that's on my wish list. Now I have an excuse to purchase! Never bought a pin from Coach before but it seems to be really well made


----------



## Addicted to bags

Picked this up tonight. A men's Hitch Crossbody in a midnight navy with a comfortable canvas strap.


----------



## Teagaggle

Addicted to bags said:


> Picked this up tonight. A men's Hitch Crossbody in a midnight navy with a comfortable canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 5182486
> View attachment 5182488


Looks great on you! How do you like it? The green one is on my wishlist.


----------



## Caspin22

I hate gold hardware, but I will tolerate it for the cuteness of this bag.  The leather smells delicious.


----------



## Alexa5

Caspin22 said:


> I hate gold hardware, but I will tolerate it for the cuteness of this bag.  The leather smells delicious.
> 
> View attachment 5182909
> View attachment 5182910
> View attachment 5182911
> View attachment 5182913


Congrats!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Teagaggle said:


> Looks great on you! How do you like it? The green one is on my wishlist.


The green one is really pretty too. I had a hard time deciding.

I like it, haven't carried it out yet it checks a lot of my boxes. An exterior pocket I can slip my phone into and a comfortable strap. My only potential issue is the varsity stripes. The leather for the 3 stripes makes the bag hard to keep open. The weight of the stripes pulls the flap back down.


----------



## Egel

Caspin22 said:


> I hate gold hardware, but I will tolerate it for the cuteness of this bag.  The leather smells delicious.
> 
> View attachment 5182909
> View attachment 5182910
> View attachment 5182911
> View attachment 5182913


I love this bag


----------



## amberquamme

Went ahead and grabbed this beauty. This has one of the best long straps that Coach had made in my opinion. It's so soft and feels amazing. Here's a picture with my fox pin sitting on top of it but I'm afraid to make the commitment. What do y'all think?


----------



## tealocean

amberquamme said:


> Went ahead and grabbed this beauty. This has one of the best long straps that Coach had made in my opinion. It's so soft and feels amazing. Here's a picture with my fox pin sitting on top of it but I'm afraid to make the commitment. What do y'all think?


The fox looks so cute in the close up! I like his eyes and painted details. I think he looks made for the bag-if you love seeing him on there.


----------



## Teagaggle

amberquamme said:


> Went ahead and grabbed this beauty. This has one of the best long straps that Coach had made in my opinion. It's so soft and feels amazing. Here's a picture with my fox pin sitting on top of it but I'm afraid to make the commitment. What do y'all think?


I love this bag! I have been eyeing it but am just so anti gold hardware but adore that burnt orange color. 
Are you concerned about the suede rubbing off in the bag?
Love the fox!


----------



## BeachBagGal

amberquamme said:


> Went ahead and grabbed this beauty. This has one of the best long straps that Coach had made in my opinion. It's so soft and feels amazing. Here's a picture with my fox pin sitting on top of it but I'm afraid to make the commitment. What do y'all think?


Yes to fox! ❤️


----------



## amberquamme

BeachBagGal said:


> Yes to fox! ❤


Thanks y'all!! I said yes to fox! I made my husband do it because I couldn't bear the thought of hurting the bag lol. But I agree that the fox looks made for the bag. I'm super happy with it!


----------



## anabg

Ordered this cutie on a trip to Boston. Totally useless but I love it.


----------



## luxurista

anabg said:


> Ordered this cutie on a trip to Boston. Totally useless but I love it.



Omg I literally just ordered this!!! I saw it on Red and was like GIVE MEEEEE lol. Anyway, congrats… it’s super cute. I can’t wait to get mine. I’m going to remove the keychain and turn it into a mini bag lmfao. I just ordered the dinky strap to attach to it from the outlet website!


----------



## Teagaggle

Basquiat crossbody from the men's outlet collection. I swapped out the chalk mini  pouch that comes with it for this yellow one that compliments it better.


----------



## Debbini

No reveal, I did hear the Studio bag should be coming out 12/6, and Coach showed it coming in forest green and ocean. CS said the ocean color was more like teal. She didn't know size/s, price or any other colors as of right now.


----------



## Naminé

luxurista said:


> Omg I literally just ordered this!!! I saw it on Red and was like GIVE MEEEEE lol. Anyway, congrats… it’s super cute. I can’t wait to get mine. I’m going to remove the keychain and turn it into a mini bag lmfao. I just ordered the dinky strap to attach to it from the outlet website!


Ooo, do you have a picture? I wish it came in more colors! I saw it in the store and it is a lot bigger than I thought. I love it!


----------



## luxurista

Naminé said:


> Ooo, do you have a picture? I wish it came in more colors! I saw it in the store and it is a lot bigger than I thought. I love it!



I haven’t received it yet but when I do I will def post some! I watched videos on YT and it looks like it can fit cards which I’m excited about lol


----------



## anabg

luxurista said:


> Omg I literally just ordered this!!! I saw it on Red and was like GIVE MEEEEE lol. Anyway, congrats… it’s super cute. I can’t wait to get mine. I’m going to remove the keychain and turn it into a mini bag lmfao. I just ordered the dinky strap to attach to it from the outlet website!



Thanks! I didn’t have to remove the keychain. I just added the chain from my tabby wallet on chain. I bought a dinky chain but it was gunmetal and I ended up not liking how it looked. It does not fit credit cards, though. They kind of fit but slanted in the main compartment and still a tight fit. That’s why I said it’s useless. Lol.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

My newest additions Coach x peanuts !


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mellibelli1022 said:


> My newest additions Coach x peanuts !
> 
> View attachment 5186332


Awww so cute!!! ❤️


----------



## hachi29

Preloved Rogue 25.
Love the snakeskin handle #73729


----------



## Naminé

amberquamme said:


> Went ahead and grabbed this beauty. This has one of the best long straps that Coach had made in my opinion. It's so soft and feels amazing. Here's a picture with my fox pin sitting on top of it but I'm afraid to make the commitment. What do y'all think?


She is so beautiful! The suede is so luxurious. Plus the fox is such a cute touch! Enjoy them both!


----------



## Elizabeth247

I bought this from the outlet, it just arrived yesterday. I can't open it to take a photo though because I asked my mom to buy it for me for Christmas so I'll keet it wrapped and bring it over to her house until then. It is quite large though for sure!


----------



## SeattleGal93

Just received my brand new Rogue 25! Y’all… I’ve been sleeping on this bag. So glad they brought it back, planning to get the black now as well. This red colorblock is STUNNING!


----------



## Teagaggle

Elizabeth247 said:


> I bought this from the outlet, it just arrived yesterday. I can't open it to take a photo though because I asked my mom to buy it for me for Christmas so I'll keet it wrapped and bring it over to her house until then. It is quite large though for sure!


Saw this @ the outlet over the weekend! It's great...you'll love it!


----------



## Jereni

Sharing my new-to-me turnlock pouch! So excited for a purple bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jereni said:


> Sharing my new-to-me turnlock pouch! So excited for a purple bag.
> 
> View attachment 5189476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189477


Twins with you! I love the color.


----------



## Naminé

Here is my little, itty-bitty Mini Cashin tote. Also pictured next to a Burberry perfume box for size comparison.


----------



## Alexa5

Chelsea Champlain magic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Chelsea Champlain magic!
> 
> View attachment 5192875
> View attachment 5192876


Is this custom?? Gorgeous!! Those flowers are so beautifully detailed!


----------



## Alexa5

BeachBagGal said:


> Is this custom?? Gorgeous!! Those flowers are so beautifully detailed!


Yep, it was all her brainstorm. I just asked for large flowers!


----------



## soupsoup2018

So, Ice Purple Cashin 22 buy now has arrived.  The straps are rather delicate, which can be livable since it's a dainty (small) bag.  I'm not sure about whether I would use as a crossbody.  The interior lining leather is buttery soft and kind of my favorite thing about this bag, along with the lilac color.  The website makes the ice purple look like it has a metallic sheen in the bag, but in real life, none, straight lilac.  The exterior leather is smooth, but slightly plasticy feeling (and smelling), so that's a disappointment.  It is supposed to be Original Glovetanned Leather.   

The other issue is the interior glovetanned leather lining is badly  sewn to have excess leather flopping over on both wide inside walls, while the narrower walls are okay.  Do you think Coach would resew this correctly if I took it to the retail store to ask for a repair, since the color is sold out?


----------



## Hyacinth

soupsoup2018 said:


> So, Ice Purple Cashin 22 buy now has arrived.  The straps are rather delicate, which can be livable since it's a dainty (small) bag.  I'm not sure about whether I would use as a crossbody.  The interior lining leather is buttery soft and kind of my favorite thing about this bag, along with the lilac color.  The website makes the ice purple look like it has a metallic sheen in the bag, but in real life, none, straight lilac.  The exterior leather is smooth, but slightly plasticy feeling (and smelling), so that's a disappointment.  It is supposed to be Original Glovetanned Leather.
> 
> The other issue is the interior glovetanned leather lining is badly  sewn to have excess leather flopping over on both wide inside walls, while the narrower walls are okay.  Do you think Coach would resew this correctly if I took it to the retail store to ask for a repair, since the color is sold out?
> View attachment 5195606
> View attachment 5195607
> View attachment 5195608
> View attachment 5195611
> View attachment 5195612
> View attachment 5195609
> View attachment 5195610




"Original Glove-tanned Leather" has no legal or official definition whatsoever. It can mean anything Coach wants it to mean including leather layered with or covered with plastic to the extent that US law allows. "Full-grain leather" on the other hand, is or was a *legal* definition for all natural skins with no plastic at all and is what almost all vintage pre-China leather Coach bags were made from.

Carefully read the very long but very informative Coach Screed for an explanation of Coach leather descriptions and what has changed over the years, and why so many of the modern bags feel and smell like plastic:



			Cyberia Vintage: The Coach Screed
		



ETA - From The Coach Screed:

"WHAT IS GLOVE-TANNED?" Classic style vs. Fast Fashion

So old Coach bags were made from full-grain leather --the hide's natural surface-- vat-dyed with oil-based aniline dyes? Yes. And then the leather was glove-tanned in a special secret technical process known only to and used only by Coach? *No.* Some of the later Coach promotional material does kind of make it sound that way, as do many of the current silly puff pieces you encounter constantly on the web. But the truth is quite different. Understanding exactly what "glove-tanned" means just became more crucial, too, since more recent Coach/Tapestry marketing has elected to stretch (we feel, maybe even pollute) this branding concept as "GENUINE GLOVETANNED LEATHER," all run together as one word, and now printed on the bottoms or backs of certain reissued/'archival' bags (see ex. below) that are now being made of mere 'genuine leather.' Some of us have even begun to suspect that this move indicates a hope that young buyers may become (even more) confused, mistaking "glovetanned" for some known benchmark of leather quality, and thus failing to notice the switch from good full-grain leather to the lower-quality splits found in 'genuine leather.' For the record, full-grain actually is a benchmark of leather quality. "Glove-tanned" is not, and was always a branding concept. This recent use of the new GLOVETANNED makes a look at the origins and meaning of glove leather worthwhile...."


----------



## soupsoup2018

Hyacinth said:


> "Original Glove-tanned Leather" has no legal or official definition whatsoever. It can mean anything Coach wants it to mean including leather layered with or covered with plastic to the extent that US law allows. "Full-grain leather" on the other hand, is or was a *legal* definition for all natural skins with no plastic at all and is what almost all vintage pre-China leather Coach bags were made from.
> 
> Carefully read the very long but very informative Coach Screed for an explanation of Coach leather descriptions and what has changed over the years, and why so many of the modern bags feel and smell like plastic:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberia Vintage: The Coach Screed



I have read through parts of it from TPF posters sharing the link.  It definitely is very helpful and educational.  I think your point that Coach being inconsistent is one of the disappointments.  I have the mini 17 rogue from the spring 2021 collection in Original Glovetanned Leather they've now coined (vs the usual genuine GL), and that 17 at least smells and feels better than some of their other current items, even though it may not be full grain.  Since this spring 2022 item was touted to also be Original Glovetanned Leather, I thought they would use similar leather.  Their new made to order rogues coming out also have an option for OGL leather (with an upcharge for that type of leather), so Coach makes it sound like it is somehow special leather.  And it may be on the MTO rogues it is for sure.  Coach just isn't being consistent in the type of leather it uses for its new OGL.  And maybe it varies by batch or color.  Maybe lilac is uses more chemicals to make the color and that's the smell really.  Although, the interior leather is nice and doesn't smell chemically and is lilac colored too.  So, it really is the different leathers they use on different parts of the bag.  At this point, I think I will take it bag by bag with Coach .


----------



## Lee22

onboard now with the pillow tabby 18 - so cute


----------



## Naminé

Lee22 said:


> onboard now with the pillow tabby 18 - so cute


Super cute!! She looks so huggable!


----------



## Lee22

Naminé said:


> Super cute!! She looks so huggable!


can't stop squeezing her -- lol


----------



## winter_knight

I've been waiting on this!!! I couldn't resist these handles. It's in the color buttercup with smooth leather but it doesn't feel as good as the leather in the Basquiat collection.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Picked this up tonight. A men's Hitch Crossbody in a midnight navy with a comfortable canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 5182486
> View attachment 5182488


Looks great on you! 
I love those stripes, and I think you look more ripped!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anabg said:


> Ordered this cutie on a trip to Boston. Totally useless but I love it.


Oh wow it's super duper cute!!! Can it fit a phone? Just kidding.
I love love!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luxurista said:


> Omg I literally just ordered this!!! I saw it on Red and was like GIVE MEEEEE lol. Anyway, congrats… it’s super cute. I can’t wait to get mine. I’m going to remove the keychain and turn it into a mini bag lmfao. I just ordered the dinky strap to attach to it from the outlet website!


Sounds cute! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jereni

Hyacinth said:


> "Original Glove-tanned Leather" has no legal or official definition whatsoever. It can mean anything Coach wants it to mean including leather layered with or covered with plastic to the extent that US law allows. "Full-grain leather" on the other hand, is or was a *legal* definition for all natural skins with no plastic at all and is what almost all vintage pre-China leather Coach bags were made from.
> 
> Carefully read the very long but very informative Coach Screed for an explanation of Coach leather descriptions and what has changed over the years, and why so many of the modern bags feel and smell like plastic:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberia Vintage: The Coach Screed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - From The Coach Screed:
> 
> "WHAT IS GLOVE-TANNED?" Classic style vs. Fast Fashion
> 
> So old Coach bags were made from full-grain leather --the hide's natural surface-- vat-dyed with oil-based aniline dyes? Yes. And then the leather was glove-tanned in a special secret technical process known only to and used only by Coach? *No.* Some of the later Coach promotional material does kind of make it sound that way, as do many of the current silly puff pieces you encounter constantly on the web. But the truth is quite different. Understanding exactly what "glove-tanned" means just became more crucial, too, since more recent Coach/Tapestry marketing has elected to stretch (we feel, maybe even pollute) this branding concept as "GENUINE GLOVETANNED LEATHER," all run together as one word, and now printed on the bottoms or backs of certain reissued/'archival' bags (see ex. below) that are now being made of mere 'genuine leather.' Some of us have even begun to suspect that this move indicates a hope that young buyers may become (even more) confused, mistaking "glovetanned" for some known benchmark of leather quality, and thus failing to notice the switch from good full-grain leather to the lower-quality splits found in 'genuine leather.' For the record, full-grain actually is a benchmark of leather quality. "Glove-tanned" is not, and was always a branding concept. This recent use of the new GLOVETANNED makes a look at the origins and meaning of glove leather worthwhile...."



This was super interesting, thanks for sharing. I probably count as one of the newbies who thought glove-tanned leather was an indication of quality.

I tend to find that I like their bags that are _marked _as glove-tanned the most, but for me this is largely because often they are the smooth leather bags and tend to _feel_ high quality to me. But it’s good to know that they are not necessarily the higher quality bags.


----------



## Lisa2007

One of my most impractical purchases of 2021, The Mini Beat Bag.
Happy Saturday PF Family!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lisa2007 said:


> One of my most impractical purchases of 2021, The Mini Beat Bag.
> Happy Saturday PF Family!


Love the rivets!


----------



## amberquamme

winter_knight said:


> I've been waiting on this!!! I couldn't resist these handles. It's in the color buttercup with smooth leather but it doesn't feel as good as the leather in the Basquiat collection.
> View attachment 5197240


Where did you find this? I need one too!


----------



## KaliDaisy

My new Basquiat carryall pouch - I love it! I used it last weekend to carry all of my many chargers and cords for a weekend getaway and it was perfect. That Coach pebbled leather tho  It's what got me back into Coach again after being away for many years.


----------



## Lisa2007

SEWDimples said:


> Love the rivets!


To my surprise I do as well


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I have about 50 coach bags.  I think I’ve only paid full price for about 3 of them.  I saw this on Nordstrom’s website and I had to order it.  There is a similar one on the coach website but of course it’s not included in the private event and it’s also on backorder. Thinking of getting the rogue bag charm to go with it.


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me Ergo XL hobo, in I believe camel? Maybe tan? I'm not sure, but it's a great neutral. I had this bag in the signature fabric with dark brown leather trim back when it was new but sold it. I've always wanted an all leather replacement.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I have about 50 coach bags.  I think I’ve only paid full price for about 3 of them.  I saw this on Nordstrom’s website and I had to order it.  There is a similar one on the coach website but of course it’s not included in the private event and it’s also on backorder. Thinking of getting the rogue bag charm to go with it.


I was eying this one! Sooo cute!
Are the "pockets" painted on?


----------



## Naminé

Actually got this Ergo yesterday but finally got a chance to take pictures of it today. Love how light and comfortable this bag is.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Naminé said:


> Actually got this Ergo yesterday but finally got a chance to take pictures of it today. Love how light and comfortable this bag is.
> 
> View attachment 5205153


Love this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Actually got this Ergo yesterday but finally got a chance to take pictures of it today. Love how light and comfortable this bag is.
> 
> View attachment 5205153


Dang!
This color is gorgeous!
And your picture is gorgeous too!


----------



## Naminé

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!





Sunshine mama said:


> Dang!
> This color is gorgeous!
> And your picture is gorgeous too!


Thank you both!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Sunshine mama said:


> I was eying this one! Sooo cute!
> Are the "pockets" painted on?


No they aren’t painted.  They are soft and almost feel like they are made out of felt.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leopardgirl0123 said:


> No they aren’t painted.  They are soft and almost feel like they are made out of felt.


Thank you!
That is even better! Are these pockets functional?


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> That is even better! Are these pockets functional?


No they aren’t


----------



## blushing_girl

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I have about 50 coach bags.  I think I’ve only paid full price for about 3 of them.  I saw this on Nordstrom’s website and I had to order it.  There is a similar one on the coach website but of course it’s not included in the private event and it’s also on backorder. Thinking of getting the rogue bag charm to go with it.



is the main body made out of canvas like their other signature canvas bags or is it softer, fabric-ish like their jacquard bags?


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me Ergo XL hobo, in I believe camel? Maybe tan? I'm not sure, but it's a great neutral. I had this bag in the signature fabric with dark brown leather trim back when it was new but sold it. I've always wanted an all leather replacement.
> View attachment 5204504


Such a lovely and well-designed (front pocket!!) bag  Congrats!


----------



## amberquamme

After parting with some bags that weren't "speaking" to me, I was able to add these two beauties to my collection.

Tate 29 carryall on oxblood
Rogue 25 in buttercup with recycled handles

the recycled handles have gotten some mixed reviews from my family members but I have to say I LOVE them! They aren't as stark or a white as what I had imagined them being. I have one other rogue and let me also say that I am so happy they added the mechanism to let the handles go down to the side on the outside. A much needed update


----------



## Syren

amberquamme said:


> After parting with some bags that weren't "speaking" to me, I was able to add these two beauties to my collection.
> 
> Tate 29 carryall on oxblood
> Rogue 25 in buttercup with recycled handles
> 
> the recycled handles have gotten some mixed reviews from my family members but I have to say I LOVE them! They aren't as stark or a white as what I had imagined them being. I have one other rogue and let me also say that I am so happy they added the mechanism to let the handles go down to the side on the outside. A much needed update



I think the handles look cool!  Are they recycled leather or are they like a recycled plastic type material?  The buttercup color is pretty.


----------



## amberquamme

Syren said:


> I think the handles look cool!  Are they recycled leather or are they like a recycled plastic type material?  The buttercup color is pretty.


Thanks! I have heard them referred to as recycled plastic/acrylic/resin. I don't know  what the difference is between the three to narrow it down more than that. But they are super cool! I love the feel of them in my hands.


----------



## Alexa5

I joined the club of some of the others here, altering a bag to change the look and function.... This is the Vintage Rose Poppy crossbody, and I didn't like the chain strap or the black buckle.  I removed both and added a different strap and some colorful felt buttons to finish off the look...


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> I joined the club of some of the others here, altering a bag to change the look and function.... This is the Vintage Rose Poppy crossbody, and I didn't like the chain strap or the black buckle.  I removed both and added a different strap and some colorful felt buttons to finish off the look...
> 
> View attachment 5209657


I really didn't like that black contrast. It looks so much better now.


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> I really didn't like that black contrast. It looks so much better now.


Thank you...that is what bugged me about it too as I was debating buying it!


----------



## Euclase

The Coach x James Nares bag in black, a lovely HG piece for me!  I'm a big fan of Nares' brushstroke art.  (Fun fact: the artist has since transitioned and she is now Jamie Nares!)


----------



## leopardgirl0123

blushing_girl said:


> is the main body made out of canvas like their other signature canvas bags or is it softer, fabric-ish like their jacquard bags?


the main body is made out of recycled canvas so it is a bit softer but not really fabric-ish


----------



## amberquamme

Quiltie lunchbox in Hazelnut. Very pleased with Von Maur and the condition they sent the bag, despite being 75% off  I'm surprised this color was so on sale because it's perfect for fall! Obviously twilly skills still need work lol


----------



## Jereni

amberquamme said:


> Quiltie lunchbox in Hazelnut. Very pleased with Von Maur and the condition they sent the bag, despite being 75% off  I'm surprised this color was so on sale because it's perfect for fall! Obviously twilly skills still need work lol



Yay for another Quiltie! I don’t see as many on here as I would have thought. I have a Quiltie Willis and Quiltie turnlock clutch and I’m thinking of getting another Quiltie Willis.


----------



## houseof999

amberquamme said:


> Quiltie lunchbox in Hazelnut. Very pleased with Von Maur and the condition they sent the bag, despite being 75% off  I'm surprised this color was so on sale because it's perfect for fall! Obviously twilly skills still need work lol


I'm sad I missed this. How would you describe the color?
ETA: can I see a pic of this next to your canyon Tabby please?


----------



## amberquamme

houseof999 said:


> I'm sad I missed this. How would you describe the color?
> ETA: can I see a pic of this next to your canyon Tabby please?



Yes of course! I would consider hazelnut to have more brown undertone while canyon has more red undertone. Here they are together


----------



## amberquamme

Jereni said:


> Yay for another Quiltie! I don’t see as many on here as I would have thought. I have a Quiltie Willis and Quiltie turnlock clutch and I’m thinking of getting another Quiltie Willis.


There are so soft I love it! Which color quilted Willis do you have?


----------



## whateve

Does anyone have a quilted dinky 18 in granite? Was this color exclusive to department stores?


----------



## houseof999

amberquamme said:


> Yes of course! I would consider hazelnut to have more brown undertone while canyon has more red undertone. Here they are together


Thank you! Would it be accurate to say it's pretty close to caramel color?


----------



## holiday123

Used my birthday 10% off on a 10% back rak*uten day to pick these 2 up. 
In typical Coach fashion the rogue brief that shipped from Jax had the strap shoved inside the main compartment so I had to un-crease the bag and strap. 
The rogue shipped from a store just put in box with brown paper no wrapping. It's actually flawless luckily.  
Brick is a great shade for Fall and I found a novelty strap at the outlet for 70/15 off and used my vouchers so it was basically free. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Undecided on the brief as my novelty straps are too short to use with it, but it's such a great blue I'll probably end up keeping since I've been really good this year not buying a lot and rehoming plenty.


----------



## IntheOcean

amberquamme said:


> Quiltie lunchbox in Hazelnut. Very pleased with Von Maur and the condition they sent the bag, despite being 75% off  I'm surprised this color was so on sale because it's perfect for fall! Obviously twilly skills still need work lol


Beautiful little thing, and the twilly matches the color of the bag perfectly


----------



## IntheOcean

holiday123 said:


> Used my birthday 10% off on a 10% back rak*uten day to pick these 2 up.
> In typical Coach fashion the rogue brief that shipped from Jax had the strap shoved inside the main compartment so I had to un-crease the bag and strap.
> The rogue shipped from a store just put in box with brown paper no wrapping. It's actually flawless luckily.
> Brick is a great shade for Fall and I found a novelty strap at the outlet for 70/15 off and used my vouchers so it was basically free.
> 
> View attachment 5212192
> View attachment 5212193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided on the brief as my novelty straps are too short to use with it, but it's such a great blue I'll probably end up keeping since I've been really good this year not buying a lot and rehoming plenty.


It's such a shame when brands (or resellers) offer really stunning items but then ship them in such an irresponsible fashion.  That shade of red is to die for, by the way! An absolutely stunning Rogue.


----------



## americandreaming

amberquamme said:


> Yes of course! I would consider hazelnut to have more brown undertone while canyon has more red undertone. Here they are together


Do you use the back pocket on the Tabby?  I played w/ it in the store but my phone, a small one, didn't even fit


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Used my birthday 10% off on a 10% back rak*uten day to pick these 2 up.
> In typical Coach fashion the rogue brief that shipped from Jax had the strap shoved inside the main compartment so I had to un-crease the bag and strap.
> The rogue shipped from a store just put in box with brown paper no wrapping. It's actually flawless luckily.
> Brick is a great shade for Fall and I found a novelty strap at the outlet for 70/15 off and used my vouchers so it was basically free.
> 
> View attachment 5212192
> View attachment 5212193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided on the brief as my novelty straps are too short to use with it, but it's such a great blue I'll probably end up keeping since I've been really good this year not buying a lot and rehoming plenty.


The strap for the brick Rogue is TDF!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Used my birthday 10% off on a 10% back rak*uten day to pick these 2 up.
> In typical Coach fashion the rogue brief that shipped from Jax had the strap shoved inside the main compartment so I had to un-crease the bag and strap.
> The rogue shipped from a store just put in box with brown paper no wrapping. It's actually flawless luckily.
> Brick is a great shade for Fall and I found a novelty strap at the outlet for 70/15 off and used my vouchers so it was basically free.
> 
> View attachment 5212192
> View attachment 5212193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided on the brief as my novelty straps are too short to use with it, but it's such a great blue I'll probably end up keeping since I've been really good this year not buying a lot and rehoming plenty.


Beautiful!


----------



## Wendyann7

amberquamme said:


> Quiltie lunchbox in Hazelnut. Very pleased with Von Maur and the condition they sent the bag, despite being 75% off  I'm surprised this color was so on sale because it's perfect for fall! Obviously twilly skills still need work lol


The shape and quilting almost makes it look pumpkinish, I LOVE it!


----------



## amberquamme

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Would it be accurate to say it's pretty close to caramel color?


Depending on the lighting, indoors I would say you could call it close to caramel. Outside definitely appears more orange  




americandreaming said:


> Do you use the back pocket on the Tabby?  I played w/ it in the store but my phone, a small one, didn't even fit




I do! My iPhone 11 Pro Max fits like a glove in there and was a big deciding factor for me getting the bag. I do have a very slim case on it though.




Wendyann7 said:


> The shape and quilting almost makes it look pumpkinish, I LOVE it!



yes that's an excellent way to describe it! As far as I can tell the color is department store exclusive and I don't recall seeing it in any other style? It seems it was quickly replaced by canyon


----------



## amberquamme

whateve said:


> Does anyone have a quilted dinky 18 in granite? Was this color exclusive to department stores?



I only saw it at department stores from what I recall. It is half price at saks right now if you didn't see


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Used my birthday 10% off on a 10% back rak*uten day to pick these 2 up.
> In typical Coach fashion the rogue brief that shipped from Jax had the strap shoved inside the main compartment so I had to un-crease the bag and strap.
> The rogue shipped from a store just put in box with brown paper no wrapping. It's actually flawless luckily.
> Brick is a great shade for Fall and I found a novelty strap at the outlet for 70/15 off and used my vouchers so it was basically free.
> 
> View attachment 5212192
> View attachment 5212193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided on the brief as my novelty straps are too short to use with it, but it's such a great blue I'll probably end up keeping since I've been really good this year not buying a lot and rehoming plenty.


Love both those colors, especially that blue!


----------



## Jereni

amberquamme said:


> There are so soft I love it! Which color quilted Willis do you have?



I have the rouge pink one and LOVE the color. I’m thinking of getting the red quilted one that’s online only. Haven’t pulled the trigger yet because I don’t have any red bags and have been trying to find the ‘one’ for awhile now. The Quiltie Willis is gorgeous in this color but I’d prefer to see it in person first.


----------



## Teagaggle

Got SUPER lucky & snagged this Rogue 17 @ Nordstrom Rack for a steal. This may well be the bag that pushes me head first into truly pairing down to a small wallet.


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> I only saw it at department stores from what I recall. It is half price at saks right now if you didn't see


That's where I was looking. Do you remember if it was a true gray, or more of a taupe?


----------



## Naminé

holiday123 said:


> Used my birthday 10% off on a 10% back rak*uten day to pick these 2 up.
> In typical Coach fashion the rogue brief that shipped from Jax had the strap shoved inside the main compartment so I had to un-crease the bag and strap.
> The rogue shipped from a store just put in box with brown paper no wrapping. It's actually flawless luckily.
> Brick is a great shade for Fall and I found a novelty strap at the outlet for 70/15 off and used my vouchers so it was basically free.
> 
> Undecided on the brief as my novelty straps are too short to use with it, but it's such a great blue I'll probably end up keeping since I've been really good this year not buying a lot and rehoming plenty.



Gorgeous! Both of them.


----------



## amberquamme

whateve said:


> That's where I was looking. Do you remember if it was a true gray, or more of a taupe?


From what I remember, more of a cool grey with blue undertones. I would definitely not consider it taupe.


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> From what I remember, more of a cool grey with blue undertones. I would definitely not consider it taupe.


That sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

Just finished its rehab this cute little vintage Cafe bag


Befores and afters


----------



## blushing_girl

leopardgirl0123 said:


> the main body is made out of recycled canvas so it is a bit softer but not really fabric-ish



i see, thank you


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Got SUPER lucky & snagged this Rogue 17 @ Nordstrom Rack for a steal. This may well be the bag that pushes me head first into truly pairing down to a small wallet.
> View attachment 5212516



OMG I’m jealous I want this one lol Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Got SUPER lucky & snagged this Rogue 17 @ Nordstrom Rack for a steal. This may well be the bag that pushes me head first into truly pairing down to a small wallet.
> View attachment 5212516


What a great Fall color combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> Just finished its rehab this cute little vintage Cafe bag
> View attachment 5212833
> 
> Befores and afters
> View attachment 5212834


Nice job!


----------



## soupsoup2018

Teagaggle said:


> Got SUPER lucky & snagged this Rogue 17 @ Nordstrom Rack for a steal.




Wow, great find!    I didn't even think that would go to the Rack yet and not just be put back out in the retail Nordy.


----------



## Teagaggle

soupsoup2018 said:


> Wow, great find!    I didn't even think that would go to the Rack yet and not just be put back out in the retail Nordy.


Our Rack takes Nordstrom dept store returns. Some go back to the store & others seem to be put out for sale. Even stuff kept @ the Rack tends to remain full price. There is literally nothing wrong with this so who knows. Just glad I spied it.


----------



## CoachMaven

I ended up getting the Willow shoulder bag in white during the sale this past week, along with the C huggie earrings. Here's the Willow in all her nekkid glory, I hate the shoulder pad, thankfully that comes right off, and removed the long strap. LOVE the earrings! They are a great everyday style and super comfortable.


----------



## Naminé

CoachMaven said:


> I ended up getting the Willow shoulder bag in white during the sale this past week, along with the C huggie earrings. Here's the Willow in all her nekkid glory, I hate the shoulder pad, thankfully that comes right off, and removed the long strap. LOVE the earrings! They are a great everyday style and super comfortable.
> View attachment 5214175
> 
> View attachment 5214176


Gorgeous buys!! Your Willow is so pretty and feminine!


----------



## baghabitz34

Studio bag arrived today - love it!!


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5217009
> 
> Studio bag arrived today - love it!!


Congratulations! It's lovely! How do you feel about the latch?


----------



## BagLadyT

I got these cuties about two weeks ago! The tote is actually quite large and I can use it as a diaper bag. The Georgie crossbody is surprisingly roomy too!


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> Congratulations! It's lovely! How do you feel about the latch?


Thanks
I like the latch although I do think over time it will scratch, chip, or fade.


----------



## Debbini

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5217009
> 
> Studio bag arrived today - love it!!


Love it! Can you tell me the size? W


----------



## holiday123

Madison shoulder bag in green everglade.  Tried to get a picture of true color. I'm ready for Fall/winter.


----------



## whateve

BagLadyT said:


> I got these cuties about two weeks ago! The tote is actually quite large and I can use it as a diaper bag. The Georgie crossbody is surprisingly roomy too!
> 
> View attachment 5217078
> View attachment 5217079


I love the contrasting whiplash!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Madison shoulder bag in green everglade.  Tried to get a picture of true color. I'm ready for Fall/winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217183
> View attachment 5217184


As usual, your photos are far better than on Coach.  Love!


----------



## BagLadyT

whateve said:


> I love the contrasting whiplash!


Thank you! Me too, something different!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Madison shoulder bag in green everglade.  Tried to get a picture of true color. I'm ready for Fall/winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217183
> View attachment 5217184


This is gorgeous! Do you plan to wear it as a shoulder bag or crossbody?


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> This is gorgeous! Do you plan to wear it as a shoulder bag or crossbody?


I have one in azure and mostly use as a shoulder bag. If I'm at the grocery store or need to be hands free I switch over to crossbody, but find myself switching back to shoulder for most times due to the chain strap. This will probably be the same, but with sweater weather coming up it might be just as comfortable crossbody.


----------



## baghabitz34

Debbini said:


> Love it! Can you tell me the size? W





I don’t know the exact size, the tag just says Studio shoulder bag. It’s both shorter & thinner than the Tabby shoulder bag.


I was able to fit the following items: masks, compact wallet, phone, pack of tissues, sanitizer wipes & a small makeup pouch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Debbini

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5217573
> 
> I don’t know the exact size, the tag just says Studio shoulder bag. It’s both shorter & thinner than the Tabby shoulder bag.
> View attachment 5217574
> 
> I was able to fit the following items: masks, compact wallet, phone, pack of tissues, sanitizer wipes & a small makeup pouch.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much!! I hate to ask more, but Coach CS says they know nothing about the studio bag.....could you tell me the item or style number?


----------



## baghabitz34

Debbini said:


> Thank you so much!! I hate to ask more, but Coach CS says they know nothing about the studio bag.....could you tell me the item or style number?





Feel free to ask questions, happy to help. Here’s the tag. It was $395. My store manager said it’s been available to order for like 2 months! Who knew since it’s not on the site?


----------



## Debbini

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5217992
> 
> Feel free to ask questions, happy to help. Here’s the tag. It was $395. My store manager said it’s been available to order for like 2 months! Who knew since it’s not on the site?


Online CS says they don't know a Thing about this bag! I'm so frustrated! Thank you for giving me the item number. ⭐


----------



## SakuraSakura

Soho Mini Signature Flap NWOT $25 loooove these bags.


----------



## barcoimage

I got this vintage coach belt bag in a beautiful emerald color! I’m in love!


----------



## Jereni

barcoimage said:


> I got this vintage coach belt bag in a beautiful emerald color! I’m in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218131
> View attachment 5218132



Ooh ooh! Mod shots?


----------



## BleuSaphir

I couldn’t pass this pouch up in Coach at The Grove.




it has microfiber lining interior, coated canvas and smooth pebbled leather on exterior. What more could I ask for!? The price is better than LV!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Just got these 2 cuties


----------



## Jereni

Got my first Rogue the other day - was just love at first sight with this one.


----------



## lemondln

Could not get my hands on LV bumbag, when I see Coach*JLO belt bag, love at first sight, finally it arrived today, fits perfectly crossbody and waist


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Got my first Rogue the other day - was just love at first sight with this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222298


You picked a great one for your first! I love those sequins!


----------



## SEWDimples

Jereni said:


> Got my first Rogue the other day - was just love at first sight with this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222298


Congrats! This is a great Rogue. Enjoy.


----------



## Naminé

.


----------



## amberquamme

Never thought I would get the 17 size but I really loved this color combo. Fits a lot more than I thought it would. And she dresses up really cute


----------



## musiclover

A couple of cute Halloween items —the FOS Skeleton Bear charm and candy corn case— with my Madison Sophia.  The pumpkin coloured card case I found at the outlet earlier this year.


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> A couple of cute Halloween items —the FOS Skeleton Bear charm and candy corn case— with my Madison Sophia.  The pumpkin coloured card case I found at the outlet earlier this year.
> View attachment 5225260



Love the items, and the pic!      So festive!


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> Love the items, and the pic!      So festive!


I have found Hallowe’en the hardest season to find cute things to accessorize my bags so I am thrilled to have these small items at last (I’m good for Christmas and Valentine’s).


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> A couple of cute Halloween items —the FOS Skeleton Bear charm and candy corn case— with my Madison Sophia.  The pumpkin coloured card case I found at the outlet earlier this year.
> View attachment 5225260


Adooorable!!! ❤️


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Adooorable!!! ❤


It’s just so fun!  I’m going to carry my Sophia for the next two weeks. Sophia is my favourite handbag style.


----------



## barcoimage

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Just got these 2 cuties


I adore the teeny rogue!!! I've been on the fence about getting it but I love all of the keychain versions of the bags Coach releases! I've gotten the keychain belt bag and the full leather backpack so far!


----------



## Egel

barcoimage said:


> I adore the teeny rogue!!! I've been on the fence about getting it but I love all of the keychain versions of the bags Coach releases! I've gotten the keychain belt bag and the full leather backpack so far!


Please get it and carry it for me. I adore the micro rouge but unfortunately can not buy it online.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Soho Mini Flap in Mini Signature ♻


----------



## barcoimage

So adorable! And such soft leather!


----------



## Punkkitten

SakuraSakura said:


> Soho Mini Flap in Mini Signature ♻


A soho flap in tan suede was my first ever Coach bag.  Currently scouting a few yummy deep brown leather ones on ebay


----------



## Teagaggle

Macy's has quite a few bags @ 40% off & I told myself I'd pick this up when it was marked down. I'm going to move into it & see how I like it...I'm not a white bag girl so if I do like it, it's getting dyed black!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Macy's has quite a few bags @ 40% off & I told myself I'd pick this up when it was marked down. I'm going to move into it & see how I like it...I'm not a white bag girl so if I do like it, it's getting dyed black!
> View attachment 5231586



I love this style!  I’d like one of the jacquard versions.


----------



## inkfade

Got the new mummified Rexy charm!


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> Got the new mummified Rexy charm!



So cute!


----------



## holiday123

Picked up the Rexy charm and a had a hangtag embossed with playing cards and dice in Vegas. Also found this flax pebble rambler to add to the collection.


----------



## americandreaming

holiday123 said:


> Picked up the Rexy charm and a had a hangtag embossed with playing cards and dice in Vegas. Also found this flax pebble rambler to add to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234727
> View attachment 5234728


What's the second bag called?


----------



## holiday123

americandreaming said:


> What's the second bag called?


I believe it is just called turnlock tab crossbody. It's fr the men's line.


----------



## Hoku44

holiday123 said:


> Picked up the Rexy charm and a had a hangtag embossed with playing cards and dice in Vegas. Also found this flax pebble rambler to add to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234727
> View attachment 5234728


OMG! That green is delicious, as is the bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Basquiat crossbody. ❤️ this bag!


----------



## Syren

inkfade said:


> Got the new mummified Rexy charm!



So cute!  I was hoping to see more pics of this charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Got SUPER lucky & snagged this Rogue 17 @ Nordstrom Rack for a steal. This may well be the bag that pushes me head first into truly pairing down to a small wallet.
> View attachment 5212516


So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Just got these 2 cuties


So cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> A couple of cute Halloween items —the FOS Skeleton Bear charm and candy corn case— with my Madison Sophia.  The pumpkin coloured card case I found at the outlet earlier this year.
> View attachment 5225260


That candy corn charm is so cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

amberquamme said:


> Never thought I would get the 17 size but I really loved this color combo. Fits a lot more than I thought it would. And she dresses up really cute


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Could not get my hands on LV bumbag, when I see Coach*JLO belt bag, love at first sight, finally it arrived today, fits perfectly crossbody and waist
> 
> View attachment 5222896
> 
> View attachment 5222897


Looks soooo soft and luxurious!


----------



## whateve

inkfade said:


> Got the new mummified Rexy charm!


Adorable!


----------



## Lessthan3C

Got this Cashin Mini Tote in Amazon Green the other day.  It is so stinking cute!  LV key pouch for scale.  


Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lessthan3C said:


> Got this Cashin Mini Tote in Amazon Green the other day.  It is so stinking cute!  LV key pouch for scale.
> View attachment 5236228
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


Love that shade of green!


----------



## Punkkitten

Chocolate just in time for Halloween
Milk and Semi Sweet.
Dylan XL hobo and a Mff soho flap.

I had the baby version of the Dylan hobo 13 -14 years ago and sold it.  Now I'm eyeballing the soho flap version of it...but at a much more affordable price point than the first time I listed after it! #gopreloved


----------



## Jereni

holiday123 said:


> Picked up the Rexy charm and a had a hangtag embossed with playing cards and dice in Vegas. Also found this flax pebble rambler to add to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234727
> View attachment 5234728



Really love the edge shading on the green bag!


----------



## inkfade

Have been wanting the Bleecker backpack in saddle/gunmetal for a really long time, hoping it would go on sale. Then it disappeared from the website completely and I thought I'd missed it and was so upset. Luckily it reappeared recently and I decided that I'd rather have it and pay full price, than potentially miss it again waiting for a sale. So I just went ahead and bought it lol. My first big Coach purchase in a really, really long time. I won't use it for every day stuff, mostly for traveling, but I love it so much! I cannot wait until it begins to get slouchier and more supple with use.

This leather is absolutely scrumptious. After I got this backpack, I went ahead and bought the Gotham 27 in the same color, which I had also been looking at for a while. When that gets in this week I will post pics, as well. Super excited for my new pieces!


----------



## Discobunniee

New to me 1st gen Mineral! I’m so in love!!


----------



## Wendyann7

Discobunniee said:


> New to me 1st gen Mineral! I’m so in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238288


bag twins!  makes me want to get mine out!


----------



## Debbini

Field tote in Amazon green and black suede.


----------



## Caspin22

This might be my favorite new bag in a LONG time.  Chain Central Tote in Boysenberry.


----------



## JenJBS

Caspin22 said:


> This might be my favorite new bag in a LONG time.  Chain Central Tote in Boysenberry.
> View attachment 5240032



Gorgeous color!


----------



## soupsoup2018

Caspin22 said:


> This might be my favorite new bag in a LONG time.  Chain Central Tote in Boysenberry.



I am waiting for this same bag to arrive too.  Yours looks gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

Caspin22 said:


> This might be my favorite new bag in a LONG time.  Chain Central Tote in Boysenberry.
> View attachment 5240032


Love that color!


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> This might be my favorite new bag in a LONG time.  Chain Central Tote in Boysenberry.
> View attachment 5240032


This is lovely! That boysenberry is beautiful!


----------



## whateve

turnlock pouch is here!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> turnlock pouch is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241773


I just got mine too! It's so cute and pretty! I love a good saturated color.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I just got mine too! It's so cute and pretty! I love a good saturated color.


I thought I didn't need another green bag, but I guess I really did!


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> I thought I didn't need another green bag, but I guess I really did!


We need a comp shot!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> We need a comp shot!


You're right! I'll do it tomorrow when I have light.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> turnlock pouch is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241773


Love it! You’re making me wish I bought one.  Lol


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I just got mine too! It's so cute and pretty! I love a good saturated color.



Saturated colors are the best!    Congratulations to you and @whateve on your gorgeous green turnlock purses!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Still Classy!!! Still the Best line every made!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Still Classy!!! Still the Best line every made!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242374


I've always loved this! I'm surprised you didn't have it already. Congratulations!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> I've always loved this! I'm surprised you didn't have it already. Congratulations!


TY….I have her in black…..I recently got a few more Carolines that I didnt have….looking for a few…best line ever


----------



## Naminé

Took my MBJ Rexy tote and Paisley studded boots to go shopping. The boots are super comfy and the tote is so light. Love them both!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Still Classy!!! Still the Best line every made!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242374


Beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Few more over the last few weeks


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Few more over the last few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242823
> View attachment 5242824


I wish they made smaller versions of these! I love that blue one! Why do they have to be so dang big!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I wish they made smaller versions of these! I love that blue one! Why do they have to be so dang big!!


And heavy! I had a Carrie, which is a little smaller. I ended up returning because it was too heavy.


----------



## houseof999

Just looked up the


whateve said:


> And heavy! I had a Carrie, which is a little smaller. I ended up returning because it was too heavy.



Just looked up the size,  still too big.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> I wish they made smaller versions of these! I love that blue one! Why do they have to be so dang big!!


there is a smaller verison - Carrie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another great find - $100. I am happy. - she looks NEW


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I wish they made smaller versions of these! I love that blue one! Why do they have to be so dang big!!





whateve said:


> And heavy! I had a Carrie, which is a little smaller. I ended up returning because it was too heavy.


Agree. Hate when a bag is too big and of course heavy. I've always liked the Rogue but have never been able to get past the weight of it.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Madison Hailey finished her rehab....very happy with her condition.  Just needed a clean and lots of conditioning. 
Before...sellers picture 
	

		
			
		

		
	



After


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Coach Madison Hailey finished her rehab....very happy with her condition.  Just needed a clean and lots of conditioning.
> Before...sellers picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243276
> 
> After
> View attachment 5243277


Wow, such a rich color! How do you like the style? I used to have several of these; now I'm down to one.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Wow, such a rich color! How do you like the style? I used to have several of these; now I'm down to one.


I like it...very comfortable to wear over the shoulder.
I was surprised the colour came back on thr corners ..so far no having to do any colour correction.
Was tempted to get another but don't think I would be able to get one for the $38 this one cost me.
Would love a purple one.


----------



## Narnanz

Naminé said:


> Took my MBJ Rexy tote and Paisley studded boots to go shopping. The boots are super comfy and the tote is so light. Love them both!
> 
> View attachment 5242432
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242434
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242436


Love those shoes...and that yellow just shines


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I like it...very comfortable to wear over the shoulder.
> I was surprised the colour came back on thr corners ..so far no having to do any colour correction.
> Was tempted to get another but don't think I would be able to get one for the $38 this one cost me.
> Would love a purple one.


I overspent for mine when I bought them several years ago. I bought a red one at the boutique and ended up giving to my daughter. I used to have some signature versions. I had the green and cornflower versions. They were shiny like patent but pebbled. I still have the cornflower, which is a light purplish blue.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> I like it...very comfortable to wear over the shoulder.
> I was surprised the colour came back on thr corners ..so far no having to do any colour correction.
> Was tempted to get another but don't think I would be able to get one for the $38 this one cost me.
> Would love a purple one.



You did an exceptional job! I love the Madison Hailey style. I have it in purple, and it is gorgeous!    

Coach Purse~Madison Hailey Hobo Purple No G0982-14304 | eBay     $38


----------



## soupsoup2018

JenJBS said:


> Coach Purse~Madison Hailey Hobo Purple No G0982-14304 | eBay $38



I noticed there are two different creeds in that listing. If someone here is interested and going to buy it, they may want to have the seller clarify why two different creeds posted.


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Agree. Hate when a bag is too big and of course heavy. I've always liked the Rogue but have never been able to get past the weight of it.



I have the Rogue satchels in black, chalk and Butterscotch. They are gorgeous but I don't reach for them as much.


----------



## jessica.berman

Soft Pebbled Leather Camera Bag.  Just got this tonight and haven't even taken the tags/stuffing out yet.  I'm a weirdo who doesn't love slip pockets, but because the front has a turnlock and the back has a magnet, I am ok with them.


----------



## houseof999

Picked this pine rambler up from Macy's.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Picked this pine rambler up from Macy's.
> View attachment 5243607


Nice color! I didn't even know they made this color!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have the Rogue satchels in black, chalk and Butterscotch. They are gorgeous but I don't reach for them as much.


I find even the 25s to be a bit heavy, mostly because of the skinny straps.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> Nice color! I didn't even know they made this color!


Pine is a big color this season for them (outlet & retail). While I understand then backing away from doing a lot of the black copper hardware due to the chipping reasons, I hoped to see some things with some silver hardware. I just don't understand why they stay away from silver so much. I love this Rambler style but none of them come with silver or dark hardware that I'm aware of.


----------



## Lake Effect

jessica.berman said:


> Soft Pebbled Leather Camera Bag.  Just got this tonight and haven't even taken the tags/stuffing out yet.  I'm a weirdo who doesn't love slip pockets, but because the front has a turnlock and the back has a magnet, I am ok with them.
> 
> View attachment 5243606


I fondled this bag at Macy’s recently and leather has such a great feel to it. I was tempted!


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Picked this pine rambler up from Macy's.
> View attachment 5243607


I got the flax one a couple weeks ago at Macy's. These pebbled colors were overseas John Lewis exclusives. I wonder if they are bringing them to US? My Macy's only had 1 flax so I didn't know how it got there. Pine is pretty too!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Pine is a big color this season for them (outlet & retail). While I understand then backing away from doing a lot of the black copper hardware due to the chipping reasons, I hoped to see some things with some silver hardware. I just don't understand why they stay away from silver so much. I love this Rambler style but none of them come with silver or dark hardware that I'm aware of.


I agree. The tabby hobo in sage has the pewter hardware. It is probably not your style, but was really slouchy straight from the back when I played with it so it may go on my wishlist. The leather was pretty nice. Only thing I didn't like was that it didn't have an interior zip pocket, only slip. When I expressed my happiness that they finally used something other than brass on something the SA said they were all happy to see that too. I guess we aren't the only ones complaining about all the brass!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I find even the 25s to be a bit heavy, mostly because of the skinny straps.


I never use the skinny straps.  I always use the novelty straps.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> I got the flax one a couple weeks ago at Macy's. These pebbled colors were overseas John Lewis exclusives. I wonder if they are bringing them to US? My Macy's only had 1 flax so I didn't know how it got there. Pine is pretty too!



Idk if they are from overseas but they have other colors at Macy's too now.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> turnlock pouch is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241773


Question..what is the vintage form of this bag?...I know there is something similar but Im drawing a blank


----------



## Lisa2007

The Hexagonal Crossbody


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Question..what is the vintage form of this bag?...I know there is something similar but Im drawing a blank


Quincy


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Quincy


Ta muchly...I put a photo in the vintage chat thread if anyone is interested


----------



## Roro

NM


----------



## houseof999

All pre-owned and new to me!  I suddenly stepped on unicorn poop! 
Tabby 20, Bonnie Cashin Chunky, Kelp Marleigh and crescent bag in red finally!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> All pre-owned and new to me!  I suddenly stepped on unicorn poop!
> Tabby 20, Bonnie Cashin Chunky, Kelp Marleigh and crescent bag in red finally!
> View attachment 5244166


I need to know more about the BC!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I need to know more about the BC!



I'll post more in the chat thread.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> All pre-owned and new to me!  I suddenly stepped on unicorn poop!
> Tabby 20, Bonnie Cashin Chunky, Kelp Marleigh and crescent bag in red finally!
> View attachment 5244166



Congratulations on these excellent finds!


----------



## soupsoup2018

houseof999 said:


> All pre-owned and new to me! I suddenly stepped on unicorn poop!



 can you rub some unicorn poop on my shoe too? Especially loving that Kelp Marleigh.


----------



## elvisfan4life

houseof999 said:


> Idk if they are from overseas but they have other colors at Macy's too now.


 Ooh which colours?


----------



## houseof999

elvisfan4life said:


> Ooh which colours?


Pine, flax, chalk,  red apple and black.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> All pre-owned and new to me!  I suddenly stepped on unicorn poop!
> Tabby 20, Bonnie Cashin Chunky, Kelp Marleigh and crescent bag in red finally!
> View attachment 5244166


Your haul is amazing. Love the Marleigh and Crescent bags.


----------



## elvisfan4life

houseof999 said:


> Pine, flax, chalk,  red apple and black.


 Red apple!!!! Think I’m going into a faint!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Coach Madison Hailey finished her rehab....very happy with her condition.  Just needed a clean and lots of conditioning.
> Before...sellers picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243276
> 
> After
> View attachment 5243277


Wow! It looks so different!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> The Hexagonal Crossbody


How do you like this so far?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> All pre-owned and new to me!  I suddenly stepped on unicorn poop!
> Tabby 20, Bonnie Cashin Chunky, Kelp Marleigh and crescent bag in red finally!
> View attachment 5244166


You're so lucky you've found unicorn poop!


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like this so far?


Hi Sunshine Mama, I haven’t used the bag yet. Once I have I will let you know. For the last two weeks I have rotating between the Coach Mini Cally, the MCM Mini Milla and the Vuitton Speedy 25.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Hi Sunshine Mama, I haven’t used the bag yet. Once I have I will let you know. For the last two weeks I have rotating between the Coach Mini Cally, the MCM Mini Milla and the Vuitton Speedy 25.


I can see why you haven't used it yet.  You've been busy using other cute bags!


----------



## houseof999

elvisfan4life said:


> Red apple!!!! Think I’m going into a faint!!!


I'm tempted myself even though I don't need another red bag!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Nolita 15

ETA: After inspecting this and playing with it for the last hour+, I realize this isn’t going to work for me. I think I want to return it.


----------



## Hyacinth

HarlemBagLady said:


> Nolita 15
> 
> ETA: After inspecting this and playing with it for the last hour+, I realize this isn’t going to work for me. I think I want to return it.
> 
> View attachment 5248075



That strap design doesn't make any sense to me. What's the clip for? If you un-clip it and attach the clip to the ring at the other end, are you supposed to carry it like an oversize wristlet? (I don't know how big the bag is so it's a fair question, maybe it actually IS wristlet-size). Then you still have the end it was clipped to hanging down or sticking out. Why not just use an adjustable buckle instead? Or just D-rings on both ends?


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Hyacinth said:


> That strap design doesn't make any sense to me. What's the clip for? If you un-clip it and attach the clip to the ring at the other end, are you supposed to carry it like an oversize wristlet? (I don't know how big the bag is so it's a fair question, maybe it actually IS wristlet-size). Then you still have the end it was clipped to hanging down or sticking out. Why not just use an adjustable buckle instead? Or just D-rings on both ends?




It's not oversized, it’s tiny. It’s actually shorter in length than the my normal wristlets. Doesn’t fit my phone.  But I do agree that the design is not good if you wanted to carry that way, which was not my intention.


----------



## Punkkitten

Hyacinth said:


> That strap design doesn't make any sense to me. What's the clip for? If you un-clip it and attach the clip to the ring at the other end, are you supposed to carry it like an oversize wristlet? (I don't know how big the bag is so it's a fair question, maybe it actually IS wristlet-size). Then you still have the end it was clipped to hanging down or sticking out. Why not just use an adjustable buckle instead? Or just D-rings on both ends?



When I first got into Coach (about 2006-ish) this is how they designed ALOT of their bags/wristlets/Accessories.  i just purchased two Soho Flaps (like I was obsessed with back in the day and they have a buckle on one side and it is sewn down on the other...so you cant even flip the handle out of the way to add a crossbody strap.  Either make non remove-able or pick a fastening and do it on both sides.  I don't understand the "split decision" on the straps


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> That strap design doesn't make any sense to me. What's the clip for? If you un-clip it and attach the clip to the ring at the other end, are you supposed to carry it like an oversize wristlet? (I don't know how big the bag is so it's a fair question, maybe it actually IS wristlet-size). Then you still have the end it was clipped to hanging down or sticking out. Why not just use an adjustable buckle instead? Or just D-rings on both ends?


I hate this design detail. It reminds me of fake Coaches with the zipper ends sticking out. LV does it, so I think that is where they got the idea.


----------



## whateve

Punkkitten said:


> When I first got into Coach (about 2006-ish) this is how they designed ALOT of their bags/wristlets/Accessories.  i just purchased two Soho Flaps (like I was obsessed with back in the day and they have a buckle on one side and it is sewn down on the other...so you cant even flip the handle out of the way to add a crossbody strap.  Either make non remove-able or pick a fastening and do it on both sides.  I don't understand the "split decision" on the straps


One of my Poppy bags (2010 or 2011) had  this ugly cloth strap attached on one side but clipped on the other. I cut it off!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> One of my Poppy bags (2010 or 2011) had  this ugly cloth strap attached on one side but clipped on the other. I cut it off!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248589



Yep, they did a lot of straps that way back around 2010, with a removable clip on one end and permanently attached on the other. It used to make me nuts too, it just didn't make any sense.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

whateve said:


> I hate this design detail. It reminds me of fake Coaches with the zipper ends sticking out. LV does it, so I think that is where they got the idea.


Yeah the LV Pochette Accessoires has the little tail end hanging, which I dislike.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hyacinth said:


> That strap design doesn't make any sense to me. What's the clip for? If you un-clip it and attach the clip to the ring at the other end, are you supposed to carry it like an oversize wristlet? (I don't know how big the bag is so it's a fair question, maybe it actually IS wristlet-size). Then you still have the end it was clipped to hanging down or sticking out. Why not just use an adjustable buckle instead? Or just D-rings on both ends?


YES!! It never made sense to me why the Nolita 15 and 19s don’t have straps that both come off!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HarlemBagLady said:


> Nolita 15
> 
> ETA: After inspecting this and playing with it for the last hour+, I realize this isn’t going to work for me. I think I want to return it.
> 
> View attachment 5248075


What color is this?


----------



## HarlemBagLady

BeachBagGal said:


> What color is this?






STYLE ID: 6386
COLOR: GOLD/1941 RED​


----------



## Punkkitten

They were new to me and I made them "me" 
Because that is what I do...


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> They were new to me and I made them "me"
> Because that is what I do...


You should be part of the upcraft group


----------



## Teagaggle

Not new to me but newly redone. Taupe Cassie turned black. Thrilled with results! With & without twilly.


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> You should be part of the upcraft group


Mayyyyyy have started an upcraft business....  

but there is a group?!


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Mayyyyyy have started an upcraft business....
> 
> but there is a group?!


There should be but I was referring to the upcrafted & restored bags Coach drops here & again (and ALWAYS when I'm not looking so all I see are sold outs


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Not new to me but newly redone. Taupe Cassie turned black. Thrilled with results! With & without twilly.
> View attachment 5250316
> View attachment 5250317


Wow! It turned out beautiful! I love the silver with black!


----------



## BagLadyT

I got this red Nolita 19 in a few weeks ago. I absolutely love this shade of red and this style is so functional.

I got the red plaid crossbody on sale last year and I don’t think I’ve used it yet. I’m happy to break her out now as it is so spacious!


----------



## inkfade

My new-to-me Academy pack in black canvas with brown and black leather trim. I have not been this excited about a bag purchase in such a long time! Arrived today and loaded her right up. 

Holds everything I need: notebook and pen, two pairs of rx glasses, pouch for small extras (nail clippers, eye drops, etc.), keys in the main compartment, then card case in the smaller front zip pocket. 

Since it's a thick canvas, and I have a nice little collection of pins, I attached a leather Rexy pin to the front. Repositioned it a few times and could not tell where the hole was afterwards, so I can move it around as many times as I like without being able to tell!

I am beyond thrilled to pieces with this bag, and am already thinking about hunting down an all-leather one!


----------



## Teagaggle

This bag was on my list for the summer Nordstrom SAS & I was not able to snag it then. Popped up on Nordstrom Rack & I acted fast. I really love it. Two zip pockets with a center open compartment (with a small magnet to help keep closed). I've not seen this bag anywhere else so I included a pic of the tag.


----------



## hachi29

Teagaggle said:


> This bag was on my list for the summer Nordstrom SAS & I was not able to snag it then. Popped up on Nordstrom Rack & I acted fast. I really love it. Two zip pockets with a center open compartment (with a small magnet to help keep closed). I've not seen this bag anywhere else so I included a pic of the tag.
> View attachment 5251139
> View attachment 5251140



Love the turnlock details


----------



## inkfade

Coach Gotham 27 in black pebbled leather! I had bought the saddle version recently, but it came with a large scratch on the front that could not be rubbed out, so I returned it, but planned on buying it again at a later date when it eventually went on sale because I really love the bag. 

When this current sale came along, the saddle was not discounted, but the black version was, and I had planned on owning both the saddle and black eventually. So bought the black! The strap is super squeaky where it's attached to the D-rings, but I'm assuming it will soften and quiet down a bit with use. 

I really love this style of bag, I've always been a fan of flatter crossbody bags. It's got plenty of pockets inside and one pocket on the back for my phone. Also the strap is sooooo long, which is something I look for in crossbody bags. I'm 5'10 and like my bags to hang at my hip, so most crossbodies by Coach won't work for me unless I swap the strap out. I'm so happy this one has a longer strap! 

I feel that this bag and the brown (when I eventually get it again) will become staples in my collection.


----------



## americandreaming

inkfade said:


> Coach Gotham 27 in black pebbled leather! I had bought the saddle version recently, but it came with a large scratch on the front that could not be rubbed out, so I returned it, but planned on buying it again at a later date when it eventually went on sale because I really love the bag.
> 
> When this current sale came along, the saddle was not discounted, but the black version was, and I had planned on owning both the saddle and black eventually. So bought the black! The strap is super squeaky where it's attached to the D-rings, but I'm assuming it will soften and quiet down a bit with use.
> 
> I really love this style of bag, I've always been a fan of flatter crossbody bags. It's got plenty of pockets inside and one pocket on the back for my phone. Also the strap is sooooo long, which is something I look for in crossbody bags. I'm 5'10 and like my bags to hang at my hip, so most crossbodies by Coach won't work for me unless I swap the strap out. I'm so happy this one has a longer strap!
> 
> I feel that this bag and the brown (when I eventually get it again) will become staples in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5252925
> View attachment 5252926


Very nice!  You're right, can't go wrong with a style like this.


----------



## whateve

inkfade said:


> Coach Gotham 27 in black pebbled leather! I had bought the saddle version recently, but it came with a large scratch on the front that could not be rubbed out, so I returned it, but planned on buying it again at a later date when it eventually went on sale because I really love the bag.
> 
> When this current sale came along, the saddle was not discounted, but the black version was, and I had planned on owning both the saddle and black eventually. So bought the black! The strap is super squeaky where it's attached to the D-rings, but I'm assuming it will soften and quiet down a bit with use.
> 
> I really love this style of bag, I've always been a fan of flatter crossbody bags. It's got plenty of pockets inside and one pocket on the back for my phone. Also the strap is sooooo long, which is something I look for in crossbody bags. I'm 5'10 and like my bags to hang at my hip, so most crossbodies by Coach won't work for me unless I swap the strap out. I'm so happy this one has a longer strap!
> 
> I feel that this bag and the brown (when I eventually get it again) will become staples in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5252925
> View attachment 5252926


The leather looks nice, like on my Dakotah (2015 Vevers)


----------



## Addicted to bags

inkfade said:


> Coach Gotham 27 in black pebbled leather! I had bought the saddle version recently, but it came with a large scratch on the front that could not be rubbed out, so I returned it, but planned on buying it again at a later date when it eventually went on sale because I really love the bag.
> 
> When this current sale came along, the saddle was not discounted, but the black version was, and I had planned on owning both the saddle and black eventually. So bought the black! The strap is super squeaky where it's attached to the D-rings, but I'm assuming it will soften and quiet down a bit with use.
> 
> I really love this style of bag, I've always been a fan of flatter crossbody bags. It's got plenty of pockets inside and one pocket on the back for my phone. Also the strap is sooooo long, which is something I look for in crossbody bags. I'm 5'10 and like my bags to hang at my hip, so most crossbodies by Coach won't work for me unless I swap the strap out. I'm so happy this one has a longer strap!
> 
> I feel that this bag and the brown (when I eventually get it again) will become staples in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5252925
> View attachment 5252926


Lovely. I'm a fan of a flatter crossbody bag too.


----------



## JenJBS

Trail Bag! NWT from Poshmark. Wanted this when it was in the boutiques, but didn't get it. Regretted that. So now I have it.


----------



## 07Daisy91

This girl was the best deal ever. I gathered up enough courage to head to eBay on a search for a preloved bag.
I believe this one is an outlet piece, as I've not seen it on the boutique website.
This magnificent, flowery, lavender beauty, including shipping, cost me a whopping 36 GBP! What an absolute steal.

I was expecting the last couple of minutes to be quite frantic as it can often be with auctions. It wasn't (mildly disappointing), I think the other participants weren't as keen on the wacky colour and pattern.
That's more for me then!


----------



## musiclover

A black Dreamer!  Bought this on the FOS.


----------



## houseof999

Got a tearose strap!


----------



## CoachMaven

07Daisy91 said:


> View attachment 5258858
> 
> This girl was the best deal ever. I gathered up enough courage to head to eBay on a search for a preloved bag.
> I believe this one is an outlet piece, as I've not seen it on the boutique website.
> This magnificent, flowery, lavender beauty, including shipping, cost me a whopping 36 GBP! What an absolute steal.
> 
> I was expecting the last couple of minutes to be quite frantic as it can often be with auctions. It wasn't (mildly disappointing), I think the other participants weren't as keen on the wacky colour and pattern.
> That's more for me then!


I believe this was in fact a boutique bag. There was an all black version with this floral print as the interior. Great bargain find!


----------



## musiclover

07Daisy91 said:


> View attachment 5258858
> 
> This girl was the best deal ever. I gathered up enough courage to head to eBay on a search for a preloved bag.
> I believe this one is an outlet piece, as I've not seen it on the boutique website.
> This magnificent, flowery, lavender beauty, including shipping, cost me a whopping 36 GBP! What an absolute steal.
> 
> I was expecting the last couple of minutes to be quite frantic as it can often be with auctions. It wasn't (mildly disappointing), I think the other participants weren't as keen on the wacky colour and pattern.
> That's more for me then!


Hi Daisy,

Yours is a boutique bag!  I bought the tote that is from this line. 


It has the floral interior similar to your bag. I bought mine last year around this time.


----------



## 07Daisy91

CoachMaven said:


> I believe this was in fact a boutique bag. There was an all black version with this floral print as the interior. Great bargain find!





musiclover said:


> Hi Daisy,
> 
> Yours is a boutique bag!  I bought the tote that is from this line.
> It has the floral interior similar to your bag. I bought mine last year around this time.



I had no idea and I visit the website quite regularly. Could it be a US specific line?
Thank you for letting me know! That makes it an even better deal!


----------



## SEWDimples

Here are a few of my new Basquiat items. Retail Rogues abs outlet pouches.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

07Daisy91 said:


> View attachment 5258858
> 
> This girl was the best deal ever. I gathered up enough courage to head to eBay on a search for a preloved bag.
> I believe this one is an outlet piece, as I've not seen it on the boutique website.
> This magnificent, flowery, lavender beauty, including shipping, cost me a whopping 36 GBP! What an absolute steal.
> 
> I was expecting the last couple of minutes to be quite frantic as it can often be with auctions. It wasn't (mildly disappointing), I think the other participants weren't as keen on the wacky colour and pattern.
> That's more for me then!


Bag twins. I love this bag. It's lightweight and holds more than I thought it would. I put my keys in the front pouches.


----------



## CoachMaven

07Daisy91 said:


> I had no idea and I visit the website quite regularly. Could it be a US specific line?
> Thank you for letting me know! That makes it an even better deal!


It’s possible, it’s from over a year ago. I found a video on Zappos site for it, it was at the Coach stores and dept. stores


----------



## amberquamme

New to me Ace Satchel


----------



## hachi29

Fun day at Coach today. Hangtag both done for rexy and shark


----------



## Alexa5

Revealing my first voyage into painting bags.... the lovely Callie with floral appliques has been transformed from chalk flowers to this...


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few of my new Basquiat items. Retail Rogues abs outlet pouches.
> 
> View attachment 5260434


Nice! I don’t remember seeing the white clutch/pouch.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Revealing my first voyage into painting bags.... the lovely Callie with floral appliques has been transformed from chalk flowers to this...
> 
> View attachment 5260936


Nice job! Love all the different colors!. It’s like having a new bag. Lol.  What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## gabz

07Daisy91 said:


> View attachment 5258858
> 
> This girl was the best deal ever. I gathered up enough courage to head to eBay on a search for a preloved bag.
> I believe this one is an outlet piece, as I've not seen it on the boutique website.
> This magnificent, flowery, lavender beauty, including shipping, cost me a whopping 36 GBP! What an absolute steal.
> 
> I was expecting the last couple of minutes to be quite frantic as it can often be with auctions. It wasn't (mildly disappointing), I think the other participants weren't as keen on the wacky colour and pattern.
> That's more for me then!


Nice!! I have it in all black and the floral lining. Was a boutique piece here- i ordered off coach.ca


----------



## Alexa5

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice job! Love all the different colors!. It’s like having a new bag. Lol.  What kind of paint did you use?


Angelus.  I bought it from Michael's online...  Thank you!!  I am using it this week, just moved in!


----------



## SEWDimples

amberquamme said:


> New to me Ace Satchel


 Love my Racing Green Ace.


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! I don’t remember seeing the white clutch/pouch.


They were on outlet website and in stores, but they sold out quickly. A friend found them both for me at outlet for hood deal.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> New to me Ace Satchel


Bag twins, I love the Ace satchels!


----------



## jitneydior

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few of my new Basquiat items. Retail Rogues abs outlet pouches.
> 
> View attachment 5260434


Love these!! The Rogues from that collection are some of my favorites.


----------



## Teagaggle

I couldn't help myself with this one. Field Tote 22. Puffy, soft & fabulous! Even the hang tag is puffy. I took a shot with flash to show the texture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> Yeah the LV Pochette Accessoires has the little tail end hanging, which I dislike.


It is a strange look. But it sure makes a wide  opening for a small piece, which I do like.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bought the Kia tote before it sold out. It's almost the same size as the neverfull mm. I wanted something the same size but more understated for work.

Took it out for the first time today and I love it!

PS: Ignore my winter vehicle interior haha


----------



## Naminé

TangerineKandy said:


> Bought the Kia tote before it sold out. It's almost the same size as the neverfull mm. I wanted something the same size but more understated for work.
> 
> Took it out for the first time today and I love it!
> 
> PS: Ignore my winter vehicle interior haha



Both your tote and LV are so gorgeous.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Naminé said:


> Both your tote and LV are so gorgeous.


Thank you!! The Pochette Métis is my most favourite bag and though I've only had my Coach tote for less than a week I absolutely love it!! I like it more than my neverfull actually!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Here are a few of my new Basquiat items. Retail Rogues abs outlet pouches.
> 
> View attachment 5260434


TWINS


----------



## Debbini

I love my Amazon green field tote so much, I got the chalk one too!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Teagaggle said:


> I couldn't help myself with this one. Field Tote 22. Puffy, soft & fabulous! Even the hang tag is puffy. I took a shot with flash to show the texture.
> View attachment 5262783
> View attachment 5262785



It sort of bothers my OCD how the logo is different on the hangtag and the bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

MonsieurMode said:


> It sort of bothers my OCD how the logo is different on the hangtag and the bag!


Thank God it doesn't bother me. I would likely use a different hangtag.


----------



## Naminé

Teagaggle said:


> I couldn't help myself with this one. Field Tote 22. Puffy, soft & fabulous! Even the hang tag is puffy. I took a shot with flash to show the texture.



Super cute!! I just want to squish her!


----------



## Lee22

Can’t figure out which field tote to keep. Love both but also waiting on the canyon multi rogue 17. How about that rexy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Super cute!! I just want to squish her!


Me too!


----------



## JenJBS

Lee22 said:


> Can’t figure out which field tote to keep. Love both but also waiting on the canyon multi rogue 17. How about that rexy
> View attachment 5265272
> View attachment 5265271
> View attachment 5265273



I love the horse and carriage pattern bag!


----------



## Debbini

Lee22 said:


> Can’t figure out which field tote to keep. Love both but also waiting on the canyon multi rogue 17. How about that rexy
> View attachment 5265272
> View attachment 5265271
> View attachment 5265273


The Amazon  green one. I have it and love it! I think it's an amazing color! Rexy is cool!


----------



## americandreaming

youngprof said:


> View attachment 4854760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Courier Carryall, with the Basquait key chain to break up all that black. It is such a serious looking bag, I think the dinosaur is a good addition!


How do you like it?  I might get one!  Xx


----------



## Beauty2c

Picked up this Mini Lillie carryall over the Thanksgiving sale. It is small but packs a lot with multiple compartments.


----------



## Narnanz

Hamptons Clip Hobo from Its Hadrian and found yesterday at the thrift for all of $3 this little Hamptons Demi.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Hamptons Clip Hobo from Its Hadrian and found yesterday at the thrift fir all of $3 this little Hamptons Demi.
> View attachment 5268080



This is such a great looking bag — it looks so much like the Hermes Trim.


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> This is such a great looking bag — it looks so much like the Hermes Trim.


its not very often I find Coach at the thrift so the little demi was a find. I got the Hobo to try out if I could use a Gucci Jackie as its a little bit similar.


----------



## lemondln

Ordered this bag for 3 times, canceled 2 times, hope this time wont get canceled again.


----------



## Lee22

Yay! Finally the Rogue 17 in canyon multi. What a beaut. Sak’s has never let me down when it comes to superb packaging  oh and just needed to add one 17 to my collection..


----------



## JenJBS

Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.


----------



## Lee22

JenJBS said:


> Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5268671
> View attachment 5268672


Love that metallic


----------



## JenJBS

Lee22 said:


> Love that metallic



Thank you!    Same!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I don’t have any Coach bags at the moment, but I cant stay away from their accessories, lol! I already had the black/grey AirPods Pro case in signature canvas (on the right), but I grabbed this green leather one when I came across it online a few days ago. I’m not sure if I’ll use the lanyard strap, but I’ll hold onto it in case I find some use for it.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Yay! Finally the Rogue 17 in canyon multi. What a beaut. Sak’s has never let me down when it comes to superb packaging  oh and just needed to add one 17 to my collection..
> View attachment 5268641
> View attachment 5268642
> View attachment 5268643
> View attachment 5268645


It's so cute! I love the colors together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5268671
> View attachment 5268672


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5268812


Bella! The turnlock looks brand new!


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Bella! The turnlock looks brand new!


I'm so in love with her!!!  Did Coach do a reissue if I remember correctly?  Tried to do a search but didn't find anything.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I'm so in love with her!!!  Did Coach do a reissue if I remember correctly?  Tried to do a search but didn't find anything.


I don't think the reissue was of the Bellacourt. I think it was the Derby. Same kind of handle, slightly different shape.


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute! I love the colors together!


Thanks!


----------



## Lee22

So wanted the pale lime quilted top handle lunchbox but received in color canyon. Got at a really good discount but will likely return


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> So wanted the pale lime quilted top handle lunchbox but received in color canyon. Got at a really good discount but will likely return
> View attachment 5269626


Lime is on sale on Coach.com!


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Lime is on sale on Coach.com!


Yep but not @65% off


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gotham Pack in Brick Red. It's well made and a nice pebbled leather but it's a little bigger than I expected. Color is more red than what this photo is showing. Have to debate whether to keep or not. But here's a pic in case anyone else is considering the Gotham Pack.


----------



## seffy

Everyone's bags are so gorgeous. I just returned to Coach with a Tate Caryall and absolutely love it!


----------



## lemondln

Finally this little backpack is here

Charter Backpack 18


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Yay! Finally the Rogue 17 in canyon multi. What a beaut. Sak’s has never let me down when it comes to superb packaging  oh and just needed to add one 17 to my collection..
> View attachment 5268641
> View attachment 5268642
> View attachment 5268643
> View attachment 5268645


Love it! I think I need one Rogue 17 in my collection as well.


JenJBS said:


> Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5268671
> View attachment 5268672


Beautiful color.


americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5268812


Gorgeous!


----------



## Teagaggle

lemondln said:


> Finally this little backpack is here
> 
> Charter Backpack 18
> View attachment 5269879
> View attachment 5269880
> View attachment 5269881
> View attachment 5269882


That is super cute! I love that the straps detach so you can wear it different ways.


----------



## JenJBS

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color.



Thank you!


----------



## chilipepper_96

My first coach bag! Got it for less than half off retail on eBay. The listing said brand new but with defects. However, I haven’t found any defects. There was even an extra dog tag in the bag. Came perfectly packaged with a dust bag as well. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## JenJBS

chilipepper_96 said:


> My first coach bag! Got it for less than half off retail on eBay. The listing said brand new but with defects. However, I haven’t found any defects. There was even an extra dog tag in the bag. Came perfectly packaged with a dust bag as well. Very happy with my purchase.



Congratulations on your first Coach bag!   And on getting such a great price!


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5268671
> View attachment 5268672


I just love this bag, Jen!  The colour is spectacular. How long ago do you remember buying it?


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> I just love this bag, Jen!  The colour is spectacular. How long ago do you remember buying it?



Thank you!  I just bought it off Poshmark this week. Hopefully arriving tomorrow, but may be late with the mail delays. No idea when the Seller bought it. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  I just bought it off Poshmark this week. Hopefully arriving tomorrow, but may be late with the mail delays. No idea when the Seller bought it. Sorry I can't help.


That’s ok.   I was just wondering when it was originally released.   I’m quite excited to see your beauty when it arrives!  I love the Speedy satchel style of the Bennett.


----------



## chilipepper_96

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your first Coach bag!   And on getting such a great price!


Thank you! It's so pretty I just keep looking at it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

chilipepper_96 said:


> My first coach bag! Got it for less than half off retail on eBay. The listing said brand new but with defects. However, I haven’t found any defects. There was even an extra dog tag in the bag. Came perfectly packaged with a dust bag as well. Very happy with my purchase.


Congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## Narnanz

Got for a good price off of a consignment store this Coach Ergo in Leaf from 97 finished her rehab.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Got for a good price off of a consignment store this Coach Ergo in Leaf from 97 finished her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271346


What a beautiful green Naranz!! Green is my favorite color and I'm still looking for the perfect neutral shade of green handbag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Got for a good price off of a consignment store this Coach Ergo in Leaf from 97 finished her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271346


Such a beautuful green!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Got for a good price off of a consignment store this Coach Ergo in Leaf from 97 finished her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271346



Lovely green!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautuful green!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## arbesques

Just received this gorgeous bag today! Still unwrapped because I'm still a _little_ on the fence about keeping it,  I'm debating between this color or the brick red colorblock


----------



## Ishbin

arbesques said:


> Just received this gorgeous bag today! Still unwrapped because I'm still a _little_ on the fence about keeping it,  I'm debating between this color or the brick red colorblock
> 
> View attachment 5273150
> View attachment 5273151


i love this one. I just purchased one in Beechwood last week. I am really enjoying mine so far.


----------



## arbesques

Ishbin said:


> i love this one. I just purchased one in Beechwood last week. I am really enjoying mine so far.



Yes I was looking at the Beechwood too, it's very nice!


----------



## Lee22

Ishbin said:


> i love this one. I just purchased one in Beechwood last week. I am really enjoying mine so far.


Twins I have both beechwood as well as black


----------



## Ishbin

Lee22 said:


> Twins I have both beechwood as well as black


Oh ! Wow, Black is hard to come..nice enjoy them


----------



## Lee22

Ishbin said:


> Oh ! Wow, Black is hard to come..nice enjoy them


Still in great shape


----------



## Ishbin

Lee22 said:


> Still in great shape
> View attachment 5273623


What a beauty !!


----------



## Lee22

Ishbin said:


> What a beauty !!


Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

Yeah!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Yeah!
> View attachment 5274447


Exactly!!


----------



## Lake Effect

I missed out on something last summer. I have been checking out the website to see if it would be available again, but I felt like it was wishful thinking. And then 2 weeks ago they had it! Not my first choice of options but I was shocked to see it in stock!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## Lake Effect

Hutton wallet in wine/brass! 



After the pandemic started, I moved into a wallet I had thrifted for about $10, an Optic jacquard with a big chunky nickel turnlock, in like new condition. I have been slowly weaning myself down from a checkbook (remember them?) size wallet. I realized a smaller wallet would make it easier to switch bags. I really like the quality of the leather interior of the Optic wallet and honestly I might still be using it if that big turnlock wasn't getting in the way. So last spring, I saw the Hutton wallet in rust/painted canvas and it was love. But not at $200. By the time the summer sale came along, I waited too long and it was gone. Gone. 
I did console myself with a cute little pebbled "Apple" wallet. But I knew I needed a back up before that pretty parchment color got too dirty!
I was amazed when I saw this two weeks ago on the website at 40% off! I ordered it immediately. I was starting to think I might not get it as the delivery date kept getting pushed back, pushed back. With no tracking info available. And to find it in my box tonight!!!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Hutton wallet in wine/brass!
> View attachment 5274450
> 
> 
> After the pandemic started, I moved into an older wallet I had thrifted for about $10, an Optic jacquard with a big chunky nickel turnlock, in like new condition. I have been slowly weaning myself down from a checkbook (remember them?) size wallet. I realized a smaller wallet would make it easier to switch bags. I really like the quality of the leather interior of the Optic wallet and honestly I might still be using it if that big turnlock wasn't getting in the way. So last spring, I saw the Hutton wallet in rust/painted canvas and it was love. But not at $200. By the time the summer sale came along, I waited too long and it was gone. Gone.
> I did console myself with a cute little pebbled "Apple" wallet. But I knew I needed a back up before that pretty parchment color got too dirty!
> I was amazed when I saw this two weeks ago on the website at 40% off! I ordered it immediately. I was starting to think I might not get it as the delivery date kept getting pushed back, pushed back. With no tracking info available. And to find it in my box tonight!!!


Congratulations! That tiny turnlock is so cute!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Hutton wallet in wine/brass!
> View attachment 5274450
> 
> 
> After the pandemic started, I moved into a wallet I had thrifted for about $10, an Optic jacquard with a big chunky nickel turnlock, in like new condition. I have been slowly weaning myself down from a checkbook (remember them?) size wallet. I realized a smaller wallet would make it easier to switch bags. I really like the quality of the leather interior of the Optic wallet and honestly I might still be using it if that big turnlock wasn't getting in the way. So last spring, I saw the Hutton wallet in rust/painted canvas and it was love. But not at $200. By the time the summer sale came along, I waited too long and it was gone. Gone.
> I did console myself with a cute little pebbled "Apple" wallet. But I knew I needed a back up before that pretty parchment color got too dirty!
> I was amazed when I saw this two weeks ago on the website at 40% off! I ordered it immediately. I was starting to think I might not get it as the delivery date kept getting pushed back, pushed back. With no tracking info available. And to find it in my box tonight!!!


For the vintage lovers, it's like a burgundy with mahogany undertones!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Congratulations! That tiny turnlock is so cute!


Thank you! I was just playing with it while you posted. Baby turnlock.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> Hutton wallet in wine/brass!
> View attachment 5274450
> 
> 
> After the pandemic started, I moved into a wallet I had thrifted for about $10, an Optic jacquard with a big chunky nickel turnlock, in like new condition. I have been slowly weaning myself down from a checkbook (remember them?) size wallet. I realized a smaller wallet would make it easier to switch bags. I really like the quality of the leather interior of the Optic wallet and honestly I might still be using it if that big turnlock wasn't getting in the way. So last spring, I saw the Hutton wallet in rust/painted canvas and it was love. But not at $200. By the time the summer sale came along, I waited too long and it was gone. Gone.
> I did console myself with a cute little pebbled "Apple" wallet. But I knew I needed a back up before that pretty parchment color got too dirty!
> I was amazed when I saw this two weeks ago on the website at 40% off! I ordered it immediately. I was starting to think I might not get it as the delivery date kept getting pushed back, pushed back. With no tracking info available. And to find it in my box tonight!!!


Gorgeous wallet! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

I returned all 3 micro Venturer keyfobs. They were ALL crooked!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> I returned all 3 micro Venturer keyfobs. They were ALL crooked!


Crooked? They sat crooked? Or sewn the parts crooked? Can I see what you're referring to?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Crooked? They sat crooked? Or sewn the parts crooked? Can I see what you're referring to?


I already returned them. The piping on the sides were all uneven. One side was higher than the other. One had it where the sewing was so bad that the whole side panel was crooked.  At this point of my purse addiction, I will not accept things that are made haphazardly. I just don't like it. It wouldn't give me any joy.
I usually take pictures to share,  and I thought of it too, but I was too upset that I didn't even want to use use anymore energy re the keychains.
I actually ordered the sherpa round coin purse key chain as well, but that went back too. It looked sooo cheap!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> I already returned them. The piping on the sides were all uneven. One side was higher than the other. One had it where the sewing was so bad that the whole side panel was crooked.  At this point of my purse addiction, I will not accept things that are made haphazardly. I just don't like it. It wouldn't give me any joy.
> I usually take pictures to share,  and I thought of it too, but I was too upset that I didn't even want to use use anymore energy re the keychains.
> I actually ordered the sherpa round coin purse key chain as well, but that went back too. It looked sooo cheap!


I just checked mine. I haven't really taken a good look till I saw your post.  The piping looks good on mine.  The only thing bad on mine is the stitches  outlining the zipper end.  I am so glad you shared this because you just saved me $52! I'm going to return it as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I just checked mine. I haven't really taken a good look till I saw your post.  The piping looks good on mine.  The only thing bad on mine is the stitches  outlining the zipper end.  I am so glad you shared this because you just saved me $52! I'm going to return it as well.


For me, I see the piping as crooked. I know I'm being picky. But, there are plenty of tiny Coach pieces that are divine,  so I just don't want to settle. I'll just wait for something else to come along.  I'm sure I'll find one soon!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> I just checked mine. I haven't really taken a good look till I saw your post.  The piping looks good on mine.  The only thing bad on mine is the stitches  outlining the zipper end.  I am so glad you shared this because you just saved me $52! I'm going to return it as well.
> View attachment 5275038


Thats really shoddy


----------



## handbags4me

arbesques said:


> Just received this gorgeous bag today! Still unwrapped because I'm still a _little_ on the fence about keeping it,  I'm debating between this color or the brick red colorblock
> 
> View attachment 5273150
> View attachment 5273151


Gorgeous! Where did you purchase this bag? I can't seem to find it anywhere online. Boutique exclusive?


----------



## arbesques

handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you purchase this bag? I can't seem to find it anywhere online. Boutique exclusive?



The Coach website had a limited amount available on Cyber Monday in the Wine and Beechwood colors and I managed to grab one! I believe this bag was released 2018 or 2019 and then was taken off the website, so it's probably old stock?


----------



## americandreaming

Putty Collegiate!
@whateve @Coachaddict4020 @qwertie


----------



## Coachaddict4020

americandreaming said:


> Putty Collegiate!
> @whateve @Coachaddict4020 @qwertie
> View attachment 5276333



Nice! How many Collegiates do you have now?


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Putty Collegiate!
> @whateve @Coachaddict4020 @qwertie
> View attachment 5276333


I though you were trying to day pretty Collegiate.
It's pretty for sure.


----------



## qwertie

americandreaming said:


> Putty Collegiate!
> @whateve @Coachaddict4020 @qwertie
> View attachment 5276333



Omg it’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Putty Collegiate!
> @whateve @Coachaddict4020 @qwertie
> View attachment 5276333


Twins! Yours looks in better condition than mine.


----------



## SEWDimples

Received two more Kaffe Fassett pieces. They will go nicely with my coat from the Target Designer Fall collection.


----------



## Jereni

americandreaming said:


> Putty Collegiate!
> @whateve @Coachaddict4020 @qwertie
> View attachment 5276333



Gorgeous! I think putty may be one of my HG colors for a vintage Coach bag. Is this color true to life?

These bags currently for sale are all described as putty, but look very different.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I think putty may be one of my HG colors for a vintage Coach bag. Is this color true to life?
> 
> These bags currently for sale are all described as putty, but look very different.
> 
> View attachment 5277325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277327


The middle one looks closest to how I would describe putty. 

The bottom one came in stone and butterscotch. It could be one of those. I don't think Coach was using the color name putty at the time.

The top one looks like mahogany. 

Here are the color charts I have with putty in it. The last two look most like how I would expect putty to be. Once it has aged and been handled, there could be a wide variation in how it looks, and would have darkened in a lot of cases. Putty is a NYC color so if the bag doesn't have a NYC creed, I would assume it isn't putty.


----------



## amberquamme

Had my eye on this one for a while now. Couldn't resist at half price. Hard color to photograph but it's the Amazon green Andie shoulder bag. It's soooo soft


----------



## americandreaming

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I think putty may be one of my HG colors for a vintage Coach bag. Is this color true to life?
> 
> These bags currently for sale are all described as putty, but look very different.
> 
> View attachment 5277325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277327





whateve said:


> The middle one looks closest to how I would describe putty.
> 
> The bottom one came in stone and butterscotch. It could be one of those. I don't think Coach was using the color name putty at the time.
> 
> The top one looks like mahogany.
> 
> Here are the color charts I have with putty in it. The last two look most like how I would expect putty to be. Once it has aged and been handled, there could be a wide variation in how it looks, and would have darkened in a lot of cases. Putty is a NYC color so if the bag doesn't have a NYC creed, I would assume it isn't putty.


I would say yes.  There is an 'anaemic' look to (mine, at least) Putty.  Like a cool tan.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> The middle one looks closest to how I would describe putty.
> 
> The bottom one came in stone and butterscotch. It could be one of those. I don't think Coach was using the color name putty at the time.
> 
> The top one looks like mahogany.
> 
> Here are the color charts I have with putty in it. The last two look most like how I would expect putty to be. Once it has aged and been handled, there could be a wide variation in how it looks, and would have darkened in a lot of cases. Putty is a NYC color so if the bag doesn't have a NYC creed, I would assume it isn't putty.





americandreaming said:


> I would say yes.  There is an 'anaemic' look to (mine, at least) Putty.  Like a cool tan.



Thank you both!


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Hutton wallet in wine/brass!
> View attachment 5274450
> 
> 
> After the pandemic started, I moved into a wallet I had thrifted for about $10, an Optic jacquard with a big chunky nickel turnlock, in like new condition. I have been slowly weaning myself down from a checkbook (remember them?) size wallet. I realized a smaller wallet would make it easier to switch bags. I really like the quality of the leather interior of the Optic wallet and honestly I might still be using it if that big turnlock wasn't getting in the way. So last spring, I saw the Hutton wallet in rust/painted canvas and it was love. But not at $200. By the time the summer sale came along, I waited too long and it was gone. Gone.
> I did console myself with a cute little pebbled "Apple" wallet. But I knew I needed a back up before that pretty parchment color got too dirty!
> I was amazed when I saw this two weeks ago on the website at 40% off! I ordered it immediately. I was starting to think I might not get it as the delivery date kept getting pushed back, pushed back. With no tracking info available. And to find it in my box tonight!!!


I love your wallet so much I’ve ordered one for me!  I noticed it awhile ago and admired the beautiful leather. But for this great sale price I decided to order it!  Should be here by dinner time. I’ll check-in then.


----------



## musiclover

musiclover said:


> I love your wallet so much I’ve ordered one for me!  I noticed it awhile ago and admired the beautiful leather. But for this great sale price I decided to order it!  Should be here by dinner time. I’ll check-in then.


@Lake Effect 

Here she is!  So gorgeous.


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> @Lake Effect
> 
> Here she is!  So gorgeous.
> View attachment 5278341



Love this!    

Seeing your beautiful pics I couldn't resist, and bought it as well.


----------



## Lee22

Oh my!! Check out the rogue 12 in elephant print and card case color matched the rogue 17 perfectly


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> Love this!
> 
> Seeing your beautiful pics I couldn't resist, and bought it as well.


That’s awesome!  I can’t wait to see!  It’s such a lovely wallet and the colour is so rich as the others have noted. I love how the leather feels.


----------



## di9na

Since we’re sharing Hutton wallets.. Picked up this one up from the outlet website, and ALL I could see with it was a gold chain - it’s even better than I imagined! Now, to figure out how to permanently attach D-rings to this thing…


----------



## americandreaming

di9na said:


> View attachment 5279066
> 
> Since we’re sharing Hutton wallets.. Picked up this one up from the outlet website, and ALL I could see with it was a gold chain - it’s even better than I imagined! Now, to figure out how to permanently attach D-rings to this thing…


How did you attach it in that photograph?


----------



## Hyacinth

musiclover said:


> @Lake Effect
> 
> Here she is!  So gorgeous.
> View attachment 5278341





musiclover said:


> That’s awesome!  I can’t wait to see!  It’s such a lovely wallet and the colour is so rich as the others have noted. I love how the leather feels.




The wallet is so nice, and I really love your Christmas tea service!


----------



## IntheOcean

di9na said:


> View attachment 5279066
> 
> Since we’re sharing Hutton wallets.. Picked up this one up from the outlet website, and ALL I could see with it was a gold chain - it’s even better than I imagined! Now, to figure out how to permanently attach D-rings to this thing…


Beautiful bag! Love all that stitching  Congrats.


----------



## di9na

americandreaming said:


> How did you attach it in that photograph?


The chain is clipped to itself at the ends, and it’s just looped around the flap of the wallet - stays in place when closed. It’s a Beat  crossbody/clutch chain in the photo, but will work with longer crossbody chains.


----------



## musiclover

Hyacinth said:


> The wallet is so nice, and I really love your Christmas tea service!


Thank you, Hyacinth!  I guess you might say I love Christmas like I love handbags. I have kind of a mish mash of Christmas dishes as I buy what I like.

My main service is this Nikko Christmas pattern on the far right. I have a set for 12. These are some of the extra serving pieces I’ve bought over time. The Portmeirion Holly & Ivy dish was a fun find. The red bowls I just bought at the grocery store!


The teapot is from Pier One.  Sadly, it went out of business here in 2019.  The lovely bowls and plates are Villeroy and Boch.


The reindeer bowls are from Crate and Barrel.  I’ve inherited this pretty Royal Albert “Ivy Lea” china from an aunt. I have cups and saucers, too.


We’re still undecided about gathering with family for Christmas so we are using all the dishes right now just for everyday.


----------



## Hyacinth

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth!  I guess you might say I love Christmas like I love handbags. I have kind of a mish mash of Christmas dishes as I buy what I like.
> 
> My main service is this Nikko Christmas pattern on the far right. I have a set for 12. These are some of the extra serving pieces I’ve bought over time. The Portmeirion Holly & Ivy dish was a fun find. The red bowls I just bought at the grocery store!
> View attachment 5279614
> 
> The teapot is from Pier One.  Sadly, it went out of business here in 2019.  The lovely bowls and plates are Villeroy and Boch.
> View attachment 5279618
> 
> The reindeer bowls are from Crate and Barrel.  I’ve inherited this pretty Royal Albert “Ivy Lea” china from an aunt. I have cups and saucers, too.
> View attachment 5279626
> 
> We’re still undecided about gathering with family for Christmas so we are using all the dishes right now just for everyday.




What a great collection, and everything goes together so perfectly! Even better than "my" Royal Doulton with the hand-painted periwinkles.  The teapot is my favorite but everything looks wonderful.

Have a lovely holiday!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth!  I guess you might say I love Christmas like I love handbags. I have kind of a mish mash of Christmas dishes as I buy what I like.
> 
> My main service is this Nikko Christmas pattern on the far right. I have a set for 12. These are some of the extra serving pieces I’ve bought over time. The Portmeirion Holly & Ivy dish was a fun find. The red bowls I just bought at the grocery store!
> View attachment 5279614
> 
> The teapot is from Pier One.  Sadly, it went out of business here in 2019.  The lovely bowls and plates are Villeroy and Boch.
> View attachment 5279618
> 
> The reindeer bowls are from Crate and Barrel.  I’ve inherited this pretty Royal Albert “Ivy Lea” china from an aunt. I have cups and saucers, too.
> View attachment 5279626
> 
> We’re still undecided about gathering with family for Christmas so we are using all the dishes right now just for everyday.


I love that ivy pattern. I used to have wallpaper like that in the breakfast room in our other house.


----------



## musiclover

Hyacinth said:


> What a great collection, and everything goes together so perfectly! Even better than "my" Royal Doulton with the hand-painted periwinkles.  The teapot is my favorite but everything looks wonderful.
> 
> Have a lovely holiday!


Thank you, Hyacinth, and best wishes for a happy holiday to you, too!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> I love that ivy pattern. I used to have wallpaper like that in the breakfast room in our other house.


Thank you, whateve!  I am very fond of holly and ivy, too. I think it’s the gardener in me, always looking for plant and flower motifs.

Your breakfast room sounds very charming. I would love to have seen that.


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth!  I guess you might say I love Christmas like I love handbags. I have kind of a mish mash of Christmas dishes as I buy what I like.
> 
> My main service is this Nikko Christmas pattern on the far right. I have a set for 12. These are some of the extra serving pieces I’ve bought over time. The Portmeirion Holly & Ivy dish was a fun find. The red bowls I just bought at the grocery store!
> View attachment 5279614
> 
> The teapot is from Pier One.  Sadly, it went out of business here in 2019.  The lovely bowls and plates are Villeroy and Boch.
> View attachment 5279618
> 
> The reindeer bowls are from Crate and Barrel.  I’ve inherited this pretty Royal Albert “Ivy Lea” china from an aunt. I have cups and saucers, too.
> View attachment 5279626
> 
> We’re still undecided about gathering with family for Christmas so we are using all the dishes right now just for everyday.



These are so beautiful!      Happy Holidays!


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> These are so beautiful!      Happy Holidays!


Thank you, Jen!  It’s fun (and a good distraction from looking at bags ).  Happy Holidays to you and yours!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth!  I guess you might say I love Christmas like I love handbags. I have kind of a mish mash of Christmas dishes as I buy what I like.
> 
> My main service is this Nikko Christmas pattern on the far right. I have a set for 12. These are some of the extra serving pieces I’ve bought over time. The Portmeirion Holly & Ivy dish was a fun find. The red bowls I just bought at the grocery store!
> View attachment 5279614
> 
> The teapot is from Pier One.  Sadly, it went out of business here in 2019.  The lovely bowls and plates are Villeroy and Boch.
> View attachment 5279618
> 
> The reindeer bowls are from Crate and Barrel.  I’ve inherited this pretty Royal Albert “Ivy Lea” china from an aunt. I have cups and saucers, too.
> View attachment 5279626
> 
> We’re still undecided about gathering with family for Christmas so we are using all the dishes right now just for everyday.


ML, These are beautiful, and your home looks so inviting. I'd love to come over for tea!  I like that you're enjoying the Christmas dishes all season!


----------



## MiaKay

musiclover said:


> @Lake Effect
> 
> Here she is!  So gorgeous.
> View attachment 5278341


 
I love this wallet! It gives me vintage vibes, especially in this colour.





amberquamme said:


> Had my eye on this one for a while now. Couldn't resist at half price. Hard color to photograph but it's the Amazon green Andie shoulder bag. It's soooo soft



I’ve been eyeing this on the Coach website for ages, it’s a beautiful bag! It’s carefree and seems to have just enough room while still looking sleek. Great choice!


----------



## inkfade

Finally found the leather NASA pin for a good deal! Attached it to my Academy pack.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> ML, These are beautiful, and your home looks so inviting. I'd love to come over for tea!  I like that you're enjoying the Christmas dishes all season!


I would absolutely love to have you and all of our dear friends over for tea! Yesterday I made more shortbread (DS ate through one tin since being home) and a batch of eggnog cookies:  I love an iced cookie.  I’m also getting a pumpkin apple streusel cake ready for dessert. DS is baking apple pies. With a small group for Christmas dinner I decided not to make my traditional Tipsy Trifle (gotta love the sherry in it) so making a few smaller desserts instead.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I ended up posting my bag twice. Please see below.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Merry Christmas. My seasonal bag: the mini Cashin tote. The stitching on the top is not as pronounced as seen in the photo. It closely matches the rest of the bag. The bag is much nicer IRL.  Picked it up during the Coach holiday sale.


----------



## Jereni

A lovely gift from Santa. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Fashion412

Merry Coachmas!


----------



## jessica.berman

Brick Red Lori...Christmas gift from my husband


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

jessica.berman said:


> Brick Red Lori...Christmas gift from my husband
> 
> View attachment 5282179


I have 2 Lori's and just love this style! Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

jessica.berman said:


> Brick Red Lori...Christmas gift from my husband
> 
> View attachment 5282179


It's beautiful! I love that scarf with it.


----------



## jessica.berman

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I have 2 Lori's and just love this style! Enjoy!



This is my 2nd one, and love the size and details!


----------



## jessica.berman

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! I love that scarf with it.



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Hyacinth!  I guess you might say I love Christmas like I love handbags. I have kind of a mish mash of Christmas dishes as I buy what I like.
> 
> My main service is this Nikko Christmas pattern on the far right. I have a set for 12. These are some of the extra serving pieces I’ve bought over time. The Portmeirion Holly & Ivy dish was a fun find. The red bowls I just bought at the grocery store!
> View attachment 5279614
> 
> The teapot is from Pier One.  Sadly, it went out of business here in 2019.  The lovely bowls and plates are Villeroy and Boch.
> View attachment 5279618
> 
> The reindeer bowls are from Crate and Barrel.  I’ve inherited this pretty Royal Albert “Ivy Lea” china from an aunt. I have cups and saucers, too.
> View attachment 5279626
> 
> We’re still undecided about gathering with family for Christmas so we are using all the dishes right now just for everyday.



What a lovely set, ML!


----------



## undecided45

Sharing my new-to-me Coach pocket purse that my MIL gave me for Christmas. So in love! It’s from the Coach re-loved program and it was restored by leather specialist Debi Barros at Coach.  My first vintage piece, from 1997. It even fits an iPhone in the back pocket!

Edit: I completely understand that these bags are much higher priced on Coach’s site than others, but for someone who is new to vintage it gave me peace of mind that we purchased it from the house vs. Ebay. I’ve seen my fair share of fake pocket purses!


----------



## dr_catscan

amberquamme said:


> Had my eye on this one for a while now. Couldn't resist at half price. Hard color to photograph but it's the Amazon green Andie shoulder bag. It's soooo soft


Also bought Andie in the Amazon green yesterday. 
Yes, 50% off ($275) = too tempting to pass up!


----------



## amberquamme

dr_catscan said:


> Also bought Andie in the Amazon green yesterday.
> Yes, 50% off ($275) = too tempting to pass up!


I hope you love it!! I have been really enjoying mine. Holds a ton of stuff!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Coach Willow camera bag. This is a great bag to take shopping. It's smaller than the Cassie camera bag I had tried that one and it seemed to be too big and boxy. This one is about the same size as the Cassie 19? It has a nice wide strap.  Very comfortable to wear. I actually purchased this during Macy's Black Friday specials and got it at the very special price of $115 USD.


----------



## MiaKay

undecided45 said:


> Sharing my new-to-me Coach pocket purse that my MIL gave me for Christmas. So in love! It’s from the Coach re-loved program and it was restored by leather specialist Debi Barros at Coach.  My first vintage piece, from 1997. It even fits an iPhone in the back pocket!
> 
> Edit: I completely understand that these bags are much higher priced on Coach’s site than others, but for someone who is new to vintage it gave me peace of mind that we purchased it from the house vs. Ebay. I’ve seen my fair share of fake pocket purses!
> 
> View attachment 5282652
> View attachment 5282653



I love this! I follow Debi on Instagram and adore her, she’s very passionate about her work and truly has a magic touch. 

Enjoy your beautiful bag - totally worth the splurge imho!


----------



## paula3boys

starbucksqueen said:


> Coach Willow camera bag. This is a great bag to take shopping. It's smaller than the Cassie camera bag I had tried that one and it seemed to be too big and boxy. This one is about the same size as the Cassie 19? It has a nice wide strap.  Very comfortable to wear. I actually purchased this during Macy's Black Friday specials and got it at the very special price of $115 USD.


I had tried the Cassie camera bag as well. It was too big for what I intended to carry in it. I have a Willow camera bag on the way to me and can't wait to try it. Can you please show what fits inside?


----------



## starbucksqueen

paula3boys said:


> I had tried the Cassie camera bag as well. It was too big for what I intended to carry in it. I have a Willow camera bag on the way to me and can't wait to try it. Can you please show what fits inside?


Here you go


----------



## starbucksqueen

For refence, I am showing next to the mini Cashin tote.I put all the things out that I put in that bag. I did include my glasses case--even though I don't normally carry my glasses all the time.  I have a Pixel 4a5G which is just slightly over 6 in in length with a slim case, a card case with cash, my keys, hand sanitizer, it card and holder in back, a mask and my key card in lanyard  which fits in the little front.  The phone only fits in the inside of the bag, the outside slip pocket is best for a Transit card or receipts,. I also will put in my earbuds Hope that helps!


----------



## paula3boys

starbucksqueen said:


> Here you go





starbucksqueen said:


> For refence, I am showing next to the mini Cashin tote.I put all the things out that I put in that bag. I did include my glasses case--even though I don't normally carry my glasses all the time.  I have a Pixel 4a5G which is just slightly over 6 in in length with a slim case, a card case with cash, my keys, hand sanitizer, it card and holder in back, a mask and my key card in lanyard  which fits in the little front.  The phone only fits in the inside of the bag, the outside slip pocket is best for a Transit card or receipts,. I also will put in my earbuds Hope that helps!


Thank you so much!


----------



## starbucksqueen

paula3boys said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome. Hope you love your new bag and that it works out for you.


----------



## undecided45

MiaKay said:


> I love this! I follow Debi on Instagram and adore her, she’s very passionate about her work and truly has a magic touch.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful bag - totally worth the splurge imho!


I just followed her on Instagram as well! Thank you so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Fashion412 said:


> Merry Coachmas!
> 
> View attachment 5281106


Green, croc-embossed, and with silver/gunmetal hardware?! This bag is absolutely gorgeous! 


starbucksqueen said:


> Here you go


Thank you for the What fits pictures. This bag has the best type of layout for a crossbody, IMO: two zipped sections and a flap pocket in the front. Congrats on getting a good deal on it, too


----------



## barcoimage

One of my favorite “mini” versions from Coach!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

OMG!  I am in love with this little quilted Willis! The leather is like butter! I love the strap with chain detailing, the full leather interior… it’s just gorgeous! It’s definitely tiny but I really enjoy little crossbody bags.  How are you all liking quilted leather?  I would love to grab the quilted swinger 20 in canyon on sale at 50% off but I’m worried about the quilted look going out of style.  Any opinions?


----------



## whateve

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> OMG!  I am in love with this little quilted Willis! The leather is like butter! I love the strap with chain detailing, the full leather interior… it’s just gorgeous! It’s definitely tiny but I really enjoy little crossbody bags.  How are you all liking quilted leather?  I would love to grab the quilted swinger 20 in canyon on sale at 50% off but I’m worried about the quilted look going out of style.  Any opinions?


How can quilted bags go out of style? Chanel has been doing it forever.


----------



## JenJBS

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> OMG!  I am in love with this little quilted Willis! The leather is like butter! I love the strap with chain detailing, the full leather interior… it’s just gorgeous! It’s definitely tiny but I really enjoy little crossbody bags.  How are you all liking quilted leather?  I would love to grab the quilted swinger 20 in canyon on sale at 50% off but I’m worried about the quilted look going out of style.  Any opinions?



I think it'll be like the color red is for purses. Red may not always be 'The Color' of the season, but will never really be gone. Quilted may not always be the biggest look of the season, but it will never really be gone.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I had the same question about a black quilted Willis. How many wears would I actually get out of it ,would I beat it to death, etc. So I passed on that one.--although I love it.Chanel has done quilting forever, true. However, it's the silhouette of the bag that is a classic.  And even within the Chanel universe there's some bags that stand the test of time better than others. Then there is this:  you wear what you love--- no matter what.
It is a pretty bag.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

whateve said:


> How can quilted bags go out of style? Chanel has been doing it forever.


That’s the exact thought I had but I guess I was looking for validation lol!  Thank you!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

JenJBS said:


> I think it'll be like the color red is for purses. Red may not always be 'The Color' of the season, but will never really be gone. Quilted may not always be the biggest look of the season, but it will never really be gone.


That’s a great point!  I just love quilting - I love it on my Rebecca minkoffs too! Hmm that little swinger might have my name on it lol!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

starbucksqueen said:


> I had the same question about a black quilted Willis. How many wears would I actually get out of it ,would I beat it to death, etc. So I passed on that one.--although I love it.Chanel has done quilting forever, true. However, it's the silhouette of the bag that is a classic.  And even within the Chanel universe there's some bags that stand the test of time better than others. Then there is this:  you wear what you love--- no matter what.
> It is a pretty bag.


Yes!  I adore this silhouette!  It’s adorable!  I have a black tabby top handle 20.  Otherwise, I’d get this in black too lol!  I recommend it!  It’s so soft and lightweight


----------



## whateve

starbucksqueen said:


> I had the same question about a black quilted Willis. How many wears would I actually get out of it ,would I beat it to death, etc. So I passed on that one.--although I love it.Chanel has done quilting forever, true. However, it's the silhouette of the bag that is a classic.  And even within the Chanel universe there's some bags that stand the test of time better than others. Then there is this:  you wear what you love--- no matter what.
> It is a pretty bag.


Coach has been making Willis bags, off and on, since the 90s.


----------



## Ishbin

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> OMG!  I am in love with this little quilted Willis! The leather is like butter! I love the strap with chain detailing, the full leather interior… it’s just gorgeous! It’s definitely tiny but I really enjoy little crossbody bags.  How are you all liking quilted leather?  I would love to grab the quilted swinger 20 in canyon on sale at 50% off but I’m worried about the quilted look going out of style.  Any opinions?


It surely is so cute..enjoy it !! I love love quilted bags and personally, I would wear them whether in style or not. However, I dont think quilting in bags could ever go away. If the bag makes you happy just enjoy it. I am eyeing the quilted Willis too - is it too small to hold essentials like a card case, phon, sanitizer and LV cles? I love it but worry it wont fit my essentials.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

whateve said:


> Coach has been making Willis bags, off and on, since the 90s.


Oh yes I know it’s a classic!  I was just wondering if quilting was too trendy. Between the pandemic and having 2 babies back to back - I’ve been out of the purse world for a while  I’m so happy to hear everyone’s encouragement to enjoy this gorgeous bag!  I might snag the swinger 29 too lol!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> Oh yes I know it’s a classic!  I was just wondering if quilting was too trendy. Between the pandemic and having 2 babies back to back - I’ve been out of the purse world for a while  I’m so happy to hear everyone’s encouragement to enjoy this gorgeous bag!  I might snag the swinger 29 too lol!


I mean swinger 20!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Ishbin said:


> It surely is so cute..enjoy it !! I love love quilted bags and personally, I would wear them whether in style or not. However, I dont think quilting in bags could ever go away. If the bag makes you happy just enjoy it. I am eyeing the quilted Willis too - is it too small to hold essentials like a card case, phon, sanitizer and LV cles? I love it but worry it wont fit my essentials.


I might wear it today and test it out to let you know!  If I don’t, I will play around with it tonight to see what fits and post an update


----------



## Jereni

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> OMG!  I am in love with this little quilted Willis! The leather is like butter! I love the strap with chain detailing, the full leather interior… it’s just gorgeous! It’s definitely tiny but I really enjoy little crossbody bags.  How are you all liking quilted leather?  I would love to grab the quilted swinger 20 in canyon on sale at 50% off but I’m worried about the quilted look going out of style.  Any opinions?



Yay glad you got it! Wore mine to dinner tonight, such a fun bag. Agreed on how it is super lightweight also.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Jereni said:


> Yay glad you got it! Wore mine to dinner tonight, such a fun bag. Agreed on how it is super lightweight also.


Yay! Glad you enjoyed it! . I love it!


----------



## Jereni

Sharing this darling, guilt-free little number.

I adored this Swinger at first sight when they brought them out for the holiday collection, but I felt silly dropping ~$400 on it.

Well, come the new year and they cut the price to $195! Done and done. And my pink Willis 18 strap matches the pink pretty well so I can wear it crossbody with the short chain just dangling. Very excited to rock this look.


----------



## Katinahat

My mini reveal: a new coach bag purchased in the sales. I’ve already shown on another thread but it deserves a reveal here.

Its a Madison with croc pink leather and gunmetal hardware. I love pink!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Sharing this darling, guilt-free little number.
> 
> I adored this Swinger at first sight when they brought them out for the holiday collection, but I felt silly dropping ~$400 on it.
> 
> Well, come the new year and they cut the price to $195! Done and done. And my pink Willis 18 strap matches the pink pretty well so I can wear it crossbody with the short chain just dangling. Very excited to rock this look.
> 
> View attachment 5291950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291952


This is gorgeous and it’s a real bargain.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> My mini reveal: a new coach bag purchased in the sales. I’ve already shown on another thread but it deserves a reveal here.
> 
> Its a Madison with croc pink leather and gunmetal hardware. I love pink!
> View attachment 5291962



Congrats! These Madisons are really nice bags. And I like the C turnlock on them.


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> Got for a good price off of a consignment store this Coach Ergo in Leaf from 97 finished her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271346



What a gorgeous green!  This was a special find.  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Jereni said:


> Sharing this darling, guilt-free little number.
> 
> I adored this Swinger at first sight when they brought them out for the holiday collection, but I felt silly dropping ~$400 on it.
> 
> Well, come the new year and they cut the price to $195! Done and done. And my pink Willis 18 strap matches the pink pretty well so I can wear it crossbody with the short chain just dangling. Very excited to rock this look.
> 
> View attachment 5291950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291952



Saw it irl and it's adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Teagaggle

Satchels aren't typically my thing but the color, detail & PRICE drew me in. Lane satchel in Light Peach. Love the whipstitch details!


----------



## Ishbin

Teagaggle said:


> Satchels aren't typically my thing but the color, detail & PRICE drew me in. Lane satchel in Light Peach. Love the whipstitch details!
> View attachment 5294265
> View attachment 5294266


Its gorgeous


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Satchels aren't typically my thing but the color, detail & PRICE drew me in. Lane satchel in Light Peach. Love the whipstitch details!
> View attachment 5294265
> View attachment 5294266



That's a fabulous price for that lovely bag.  Congrats!


----------



## Jereni

Teagaggle said:


> Satchels aren't typically my thing but the color, detail & PRICE drew me in. Lane satchel in Light Peach. Love the whipstitch details!
> View attachment 5294265
> View attachment 5294266



Gorgeous! I like this shape. Was admiring this one in another color recently.


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> Sharing this darling, guilt-free little number.
> 
> I adored this Swinger at first sight when they brought them out for the holiday collection, but I felt silly dropping ~$400 on it.
> 
> Well, come the new year and they cut the price to $195! Done and done. And my pink Willis 18 strap matches the pink pretty well so I can wear it crossbody with the short chain just dangling. Very excited to rock this look.
> 
> View attachment 5291950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291952


So cute!  Congrats!


Katinahat said:


> My mini reveal: a new coach bag purchased in the sales. I’ve already shown on another thread but it deserves a reveal here.
> 
> Its a Madison with croc pink leather and gunmetal hardware. I love pink!
> View attachment 5291962


Gunmetal looks gorgeous against this shade of pink and the crocodile embossing! 


Teagaggle said:


> Satchels aren't typically my thing but the color, detail & PRICE drew me in. Lane satchel in Light Peach. Love the whipstitch details!
> View attachment 5294265
> View attachment 5294266


Love all that stitching! Congrats on getting a good deal on it


----------



## Sunshine mama

starbucksqueen said:


> Then there is this:  you wear what you love--- no matter what.


This!!!


----------



## foxgal

Not a reveal….but I just saw this on the Coach IG and am in love  They’re calling it a Rogue Flap! Has anyone seen in real life yet?


----------



## Jereni

foxgal said:


> Not a reveal….but I just saw this on the Coach IG and am in love  They’re calling it a Rogue Flap! Has anyone seen in real life yet?
> 
> View attachment 5295794



Huh! That’s interesting. In that pic, the handle looks like it’s a little taller than the normal Rogue handle. If true, I’m not sure I would think that makes sense on the smaller bag. But otherwise I kind of dig it. The flap seems slightly ‘plain’ tho, like it needs one more design element or something.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Happy Birthday to me--a few days early. The turnlock clutch. I wear this as a crossbody and decided to break it out for running errands. It holds just enough: phone ,keys, shopping bag, money. I think I might actually like this better than the Cassie.


----------



## tealocean

starbucksqueen said:


> Happy Birthday to me--a few days early. The turnlock clutch. I wear this as a crossbody and decided to break it out for running errands. It holds just enough: phone ,keys, shopping bag, money. I think I might actually like this better than the Cassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295950


Happy Birthday! That is a great early birthday gift.  I like how the handle is structured to stay in place.


----------



## amberquamme

foxgal said:


> Not a reveal….but I just saw this on the Coach IG and am in love  They’re calling it a Rogue Flap! Has anyone seen in real life yet?
> 
> View attachment 5295794


They have them up on the UK coach site, in this color, red and black with more pictures! I'm in the US but I just couldn't wait to see more so I did some google digging lol


----------



## americandreaming

Thanks to @holiday123 for the Dillards tip I finally have this beauty


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Want Problem

I am going to refresh this thread a bit.  I saw some price increases in bags this year and then i see the designs )sorry for all the people that love sherbet ice cream bags that. Look like fake puffer coats but i am agast at coach and designers.  They lured us unwittingly with the 1941 then the originals and now WTH is going on.  Additionally i see in the descriptions have all been updated.  Glovetanned removed and “Smooth Leather“ replaced.  I see some calf skin but what the heck is Smooth Leather.  GIMME A BREAK COACH.  I AM SO GLAD I SAW THAT.  I was going to repost some of my bags and vintage. I unloaded a couple colors i was not a fan of but honestly i am not selling anymore.  I can keep them because things are going to get uglier. I am not a fan of Kate Spade Michael Kors or anyone else that wants to advertise on my dime. I was okay with the small c and i did get a couple beat saddles but NO MORE>. I will keep my existing collection.  It will never be better than what you have today


----------



## Citosgirl

foxgal said:


> Not a reveal….but I just saw this on the Coach IG and am in love  They’re calling it a Rogue Flap! Has anyone seen in real life yet?
> 
> View attachment 5295794



Well. There goes my purse ban.


----------



## Want Problem

Where is the link to this.  I have looked at all the drops and i am not seeing that bag at all.  That one is super cute.  I would look at that.  Right now it is standard rogue.  Honestly that is not the Rogue styling since there is usually a divider with the expansion.  If this is a rogue because of the round handle that is a stretch.  I love it if it gets releaseD.  Maybe it is only an EU edition or retail


----------



## Sunshine mama

starbucksqueen said:


> Happy Birthday to me--a few days early. The turnlock clutch. I wear this as a crossbody and decided to break it out for running errands. It holds just enough: phone ,keys, shopping bag, money. I think I might actually like this better than the Cassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295950


Happy birthday!
The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@amberquamme  and @foxgal  I thought this bag was really cute too, so I screenshot some pics.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> @amberquamme  and @foxgal  I thought this bag was really cute too, so I screenshot some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301769
> View attachment 5301770
> View attachment 5301771
> View attachment 5301772



I will say I’m obsessed with the leather chain-shape straps on this and on the Studio bag. I don’t really want the Studio because I’m not a huge fan of box bags but lol I want the strap.

Would be cool if they do more bag styles like this one, which also incorporate the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> I will say I’m obsessed with the leather chain-shape straps on this and on the Studio bag. I don’t really want the Studio because I’m not a huge fan of box bags but lol I want the strap.
> 
> Would be cool if they do more bag styles like this one, which also incorporate the strap.


I agree!
And I am hoping for a pink.
Even a mini version?


----------



## Want Problem

I saw something similar to this with the Tabby Whipstich in Black.  It sold by coach internationally but not US stores.  I found it however at dillards.  So since Coach is showing it in UK then i am wondering if it will be a retail exclusive


----------



## Want Problem

Jereni said:


> I will say I’m obsessed with the leather chain-shape straps on this and on the Studio bag. I don’t really want the Studio because I’m not a huge fan of box bags but lol I want the strap.
> 
> Would be cool if they do more bag styles like this one, which also incorporate the strap.


Why is this only on the Coach.UK site.  I would not be completely shocked if it does not make it to US Coach stores and is only sold at Dillards, Bloomingdale’s or Saks


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> @amberquamme  and @foxgal  I thought this bag was really cute too, so I screenshot some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301769
> View attachment 5301770
> View attachment 5301771
> View attachment 5301772


I like the compartments and the top handle. I initially thought the chain was made of metal, but upon a closer look, it appears to be leather? If so, that's a really interesting look!


----------



## claygal57

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I like this shape. Was admiring this one in another color recently.


Wish my local Marshalls sold Coach.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Want Problem said:


> I am going to refresh this thread a bit.  I saw some price increases in bags this year and then i see the designs )sorry for all the people that love sherbet ice cream bags that. Look like fake puffer coats but i am agast at coach and designers.  They lured us unwittingly with the 1941 then the originals and now WTH is going on.  Additionally i see in the descriptions have all been updated.  Glovetanned removed and “Smooth Leather“ replaced.  I see some calf skin but what the heck is Smooth Leather.  GIMME A BREAK COACH.  I AM SO GLAD I SAW THAT.  I was going to repost some of my bags and vintage. I unloaded a couple colors i was not a fan of but honestly i am not selling anymore.  I can keep them because things are going to get uglier. I am not a fan of Kate Spade Michael Kors or anyone else that wants to advertise on my dime. I was okay with the small c and i did get a couple beat saddles but NO MORE>. I will keep my existing collection.  It will never be better than what you have today


You're right. That's why I bought the more classic- looking bags. Coach at its finest. And I never buy Coach at full price.  You see I've been a customer of Coach for nearly 30 years. And they do this: people fall in love with the classic stuff and buy lots of that. Then they make a trend towards more gaudy, trendy stuff. And customers flee
  They lose money and go back to the classics in some. form. I've seen Coach do this several times over. So my mantra has always been by what you really love and don't get lured by crazy trends. Maybe that's boring, but these handbags are expensive--even at their sale prices and that adds up for most people.


----------



## Want Problem

claygal57 said:


> Wish my local Marshalls sold Coach.


You will never see the good top sellers at Marshalls or any discount chains.  I did hear that the discount stores were also not going to be receiving a lot of inventory because Nordstrom would sell through Nordstrom Rack, Macy’s cleared out all the coaches with the pre holiday sale and Coach sold through all the good bags at 30% off if on sale at all.  Now the 50% are all the ones that no one wanted.  Last year you could bank on 50% all bags after Xmas and that did not happen.  I thought the Coach tyler would be discounted and it didn’t.  It did at macy’s in the oxblood only.  This has been a tough year on inventory and prices for bags is going up and up.


----------



## Want Problem

I was going to sell a few of my bags that i did not use at all in the last two years and i am rethinking that seriously and will likely hang on to them.  Buy at 30 to 50 percent never use sell at 30 percent off on one of the sites pay 20 percent and spend now $450 for a so so bag.  Thinking of hanging onto all of them.  I love the small rogue but i am not seeing any of the new styles that beat the ones i have right now anyway.  Hopefully spring and summer will bring in new styles. I don’t like the large pillow or quilted bags.  Nothing wrong they are just not the coach style i like.  Originals, 1941 Cassie, Rogue yes


----------



## Want Problem

starbucksqueen said:


> You're right. That's why I bought the more classic- looking bags. Coach at its finest. And I never buy Coach at full price.  You see I've been a customer of Coach for nearly 30 years. And they do this: people fall in love with the classic stuff and buy lots of that. Then they make a trend towards more gaudy, trendy stuff. And customers flee
> They lose money and go back to the classics in some. form. I've seen Coach do this several times over. So my mantra has always been by what you really love and don't get lured by crazy trends. Maybe that's boring, but these handbags are expensive--even at their sale prices and that adds up for most people.


I could not have said it any better.  You hit the mark.  Yes i still have my first coach bag.  A mini day pack red and black.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I will say I’m obsessed with the leather chain-shape straps on this and on the Studio bag. I don’t really want the Studio because I’m not a huge fan of box bags but lol I want the strap.
> 
> Would be cool if they do more bag styles like this one, which also incorporate the strap.


I love that strap too, especially in the tan with the Amazon green.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! 
Too many posts to clean up, if you’re not sharing your new Coach or commenting on someone’s share, it’s off topic. Please respect the thread topic 



greenpixie said:


> Got something new to share? Don't necessarily want to create your own reveal thread?  Post your Coach buys, gifts, and goodies here!
> 
> Big buys or small, let's see them all!
> 
> *If there's a creed patch with a serial number in your bag or accessory, it would be great if you could post a readable photo of that too!*


----------



## elisabettaverde

I just received this from an Ebay seller this afternoon; I normally let my new bags simmer for a while but I’m ecstatic about this find, a brand new, been sitting in a box, stuffed to the gills, wrapped in plastic Haley Satchel in the deepest, most satisfying aubergine-wine shade !


I have this in Lavender, purchased around 2010, and it’s one of my special treasures, with its sumptuous pebbled leather, and I’ve always wished Coach has just continued to produce this in other shades. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Everything comes around again and I’m starting to search for those older Coach traditional styles since I really don’t care much for any of the current lines. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here’s the two long-lost sisters, reunited at last!


----------



## houseof999

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5304573
> 
> I just received this from an Ebay seller this afternoon; I normally let my new bags simmer for a while but I’m ecstatic about this find, a brand new, been sitting in a box, stuffed to the gills, wrapped in plastic Haley Satchel in the deepest, most satisfying aubergine-wine shade !
> View attachment 5304574
> 
> I have this in Lavender, purchased around 2010, and it’s one of my special treasures, with its sumptuous pebbled leather, and I’ve always wished Coach has just continued to produce this in other shades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304575
> 
> Everything comes around again and I’m starting to search for those older Coach traditional styles since I really don’t care much for any of the current lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304576
> 
> Here’s the two long-lost sisters, reunited at last!


Wait,  does this bag have outside pockets?!?! On both sides?


----------



## elisabettaverde

houseof999 said:


> Wait,  does this bag have outside pockets?!?! On both sides?


Hi!  One long pocket on one side.


----------



## Lee22

rexy rainbow pouch, card case and love print skinny mini


----------



## musiclover

Park watch in carnation gold (champagne)


Chinese Zodiac tags for myself and DD which I bought in store.


----------



## paula3boys

musiclover said:


> Park watch in carnation gold (champagne)
> View attachment 5312533
> 
> Chinese Zodiac tags for myself and DD which I bought in store.
> View attachment 5312534


I love your hangtags!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm two days in but I hope you don't mind...


----------



## musiclover

paula3boys said:


> I love your hangtags!


Thank you, Paula!  I thought they’d brighten up my bag during these dark winter days!


----------



## SEWDimples

My most recent outlet haul. Some from online and some from the store. 
Kaffe Fassett scarf is taller than my mom.

Kaffe Fassett large shawl (taller than my mom)



Socks



Notebooks


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> My most recent outlet haul. Some from online and some from the store.
> Kaffe Fassett scarf is taller than my mom.
> 
> Kaffe Fassett large shawl (taller than my mom)
> View attachment 5313234
> 
> 
> Socks
> View attachment 5313237
> 
> 
> Notebooks
> View attachment 5313235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313236


That shawl is amazing! I can't believe the size! You could almost use it as a bedspread.


----------



## JenJBS

SEWDimples said:


> My most recent outlet haul. Some from online and some from the store.
> Kaffe Fassett scarf is taller than my mom.
> 
> Kaffe Fassett large shawl (taller than my mom)
> View attachment 5313234
> 
> 
> Socks
> View attachment 5313237
> 
> 
> Notebooks
> View attachment 5313235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313236



Great haul!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> My most recent outlet haul. Some from online and some from the store.
> Kaffe Fassett scarf is taller than my mom.
> 
> Kaffe Fassett large shawl (taller than my mom)
> View attachment 5313234
> 
> 
> Socks
> View attachment 5313237
> 
> 
> Notebooks
> View attachment 5313235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313236


Wow! Your shawl is beautiful! You got some nice goodies! I got the dairy notebook and love it. It's my first Coach notebook. How do you use yours?


----------



## SEWDimples

tealocean said:


> Wow! Your shawl is beautiful! You got some nice goodies! I got the dairy notebook and love it. It's my first Coach notebook. How do you use yours?


Thanks you! These are my first notebooks, but plan to use them for journaling.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> That shawl is amazing! I can't believe the size! You could almost use it as a bedspread.


Thanks! I shocked at the size. My mom is short, but it is way larger than I expected.


----------



## beautycase

My new coach wallet! Price was beyond amazing and now I am giving my LV wallet a break


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks you! These are my first notebooks, but plan to use them for journaling.


That's a good idea. I'm using the embroidered one as a brain dump to write and doodle in. I love that they're refillable with regular notebooks. I hope you enjoy writing in your pretty new journals!


----------



## amberquamme

Couldn't help myself!


----------



## winter_knight

amberquamme said:


> Couldn't help myself!
> 
> View attachment 5315471


Just sa this in the store today. Its beautiful!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

At under $40, I couldn’t resist this candy apple red wristlet.


----------



## jessica.berman

Soft Pebbled Camera Bag in Watermelon.


----------



## Lee22




----------



## germanshepard

Swinger in grey. Came with leather strap. I added a long chain myself.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Daddy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I found the BEST seller on Mercari……all her stuff looks brand new…its a Borough day


----------



## BagLadyT

I picked this cutie up today. Now I want all the colors!


----------



## Moxisox

Saw these on sale and had to get them. Loving the metallic silver trend right now.


----------



## Lee22

Moxisox said:


> Saw these on sale and had to get them. Loving the metallic silver trend right now.
> View attachment 5323010
> View attachment 5323011


Here is the silver metallic pillow tabby


----------



## Punkkitten

New to me babe
SMALL blue Ergo shoulder 9020
I ordered a black one as well and plan to do some customization on each.

Really feeling a 70s spring vibe this year and ro me that says Ergo bags (and I'm not a shoulder bag gal!)


----------



## ABigBagLover

I bought this scarf from Coach (outlet) and I can not for the life of me figure out how to make it look nice.


----------



## Moxisox

Lee22 said:


> Here is the silver metallic pillow tabby
> View attachment 5323861


Love it! I’m so glad they paired the silver with GHW. Looks so pretty.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Kisslock Dreamer 21 arrived from the outlet today! Added the hangtag from my Drifter to personalize a little. My vintage Coach backpack is photobombing in the background


----------



## Lee22

Moxisox said:


> Love it! I’m so glad they paired the silver with GHW. Looks so pretty.


Yes and cant wait to wear this month for my 24 year wedding anniversary celebration


----------



## tealocean

ABigBagLover said:


> I bought this scarf from Coach (outlet) and I can not for the life of me figure out how to make it look nice.


That is pretty! There are some great scarf-tiers here, but in the meantime you might find some tutorials you like on youtube. I've seen cute pictures of this diamond shaped scarf on smaller bags. It looks like they might have folded the scarf and looped the two ends through.


----------



## amberquamme

Added these 3 new-to-me bags to my collection this week. I have discovered the fun of trading and buying in Coach Gone Rogue. So nice to be amongst like minded individuals lol 
Here is Marleigh, Rogue 25 and Dinky


----------



## Lee22

amberquamme said:


> Added these 3 new-to-me bags to my collection this week. I have discovered the fun of trading and buying in Coach Gone Rogue. So nice to be amongst like minded individuals lol
> Here is Marleigh, Rogue 25 and Dinky


Identical Twins on the marleigh  and fraternal twins on the rogue


----------



## amberquamme

Lee22 said:


> Identical Twins on the marleigh  and fraternal twins on the rogue


Lol that's really funny! They are both so pretty! Do you have any organizational tips for the marleigh? Seems like a ton of open space and I couldn't find an organizer that shape. Def a black hole. A beautiful soft suede black hole


----------



## Lee22

amberquamme said:


> Lol that's really funny! They are both so pretty! Do you have any organizational tips for the marleigh? Seems like a ton of open space and I couldn't find an organizer that shape. Def a black hole. A beautiful soft suede black hole


Maybe others can comment as I haven’t worn the bag - say once since it was purchased (tend to grab the smaller one more often) but I do remember digging….so a lightweight organizer that fits its shape would be great - maybe an Etsy vendor could customize…


----------



## Jereni

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I found the BEST seller on Mercari……all her stuff looks brand new…its a Borough day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321402
> View attachment 5321403



Yay for another Borough lover!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jereni said:


> Yay for another Borough lover!


Yesss indeed


----------



## tealocean

amberquamme said:


> Added these 3 new-to-me bags to my collection this week. I have discovered the fun of trading and buying in Coach Gone Rogue. So nice to be amongst like minded individuals lol
> Here is Marleigh, Rogue 25 and Dinky


That sounds like fun, and you've found a great variety of pretty ones!


----------



## hazelthefrog

musiclover said:


> Park watch in carnation gold (champagne)
> View attachment 5312533
> 
> Chinese Zodiac tags for myself and DD which I bought in store.
> View attachment 5312534


Are these tags online anywhere? I can’t seem to find them. They are so cute!!


----------



## musiclover

hazelthefrog said:


> Are these tags online anywhere? I can’t seem to find them. They are so cute!!


I have not seen these hangtags for sale on the retail website. On occasion the FOS has a hangtag as part of a promotion. I think you might have to see (to purchase) the Chinese Zodiac tags in person at the store.


----------



## hazelthefrog

musiclover said:


> I have not seen these hangtags for sale on the retail website. On occasion the FOS has a hangtag as part of a promotion. I think you might have to see (to purchase) the Chinese Zodiac tags in person at the store.


Thank you! I will have to check out the store near me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

8132 -  a vintage piece!


----------



## Ishbin

amberquamme said:


> Added these 3 new-to-me bags to my collection this week. I have discovered the fun of trading and buying in Coach Gone Rogue. So nice to be amongst like minded individuals lol
> Here is Marleigh, Rogue 25 and Dinky


I Love that Rogue. i have the same one in Beechwood Signature Leather and its one of my favorites. Enjoy your new bags! They’re all lovely.


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I found the BEST seller on Mercari……all her stuff looks brand new…its a Borough day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321402
> View attachment 5321403


Boroughs are one of the best bags Coach ever produced..periodT!


----------



## Lee22

Couldn’t resist but assumed I would end up returning - NOT   
Willis 18 quilties metallic gold


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Boroughs are one of the best bags Coach ever produced..periodT!


PERDIOT!!!!!!


----------



## amberquamme

Picked up two mini bags, Willis 18 and beat clutch


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moxisox said:


> Saw these on sale and had to get them. Loving the metallic silver trend right now.
> View attachment 5323010
> View attachment 5323011


This is adorable!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

amberquamme said:


> Picked up two mini bags, Willis 18 and beat clutch


Both are so cute! I really like the Willis 18 in this color!


----------



## Moxisox

Sunshine mama said:


> This is adorable!!


Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

My new to me Janice in the color Ocean, I believe.  It was an eBay find and was rehabbed by the seller.  It looks and feels great.  It’s a little small but fits all my essentials.  I think I’m in love!  It’s also my first venture into classic/vintage Coach.  This could be a problem - LOL!


----------



## americandreaming

HeatherL said:


> My new to me Janice in the color Ocean, I believe.  It was an eBay find and was rehabbed by the seller.  It looks and feels great.  It’s a little small but fits all my essentials.  I think I’m in love!  It’s also my first venture into classic/vintage Coach.  This could be a problem - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337198


Love the nickel!


----------



## whateve

HeatherL said:


> My new to me Janice in the color Ocean, I believe.  It was an eBay find and was rehabbed by the seller.  It looks and feels great.  It’s a little small but fits all my essentials.  I think I’m in love!  It’s also my first venture into classic/vintage Coach.  This could be a problem - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337198


Congratulations! I have her cousin in a lighter blue.


----------



## HeatherL

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I have her cousin in a lighter blue.


Ooh, I’m jealous.  I bet it’s gorgeous. There were several pics posted and some were lighter/brighter than this.  I was hoping for a lighter color blue and for it to not lean too much like navy.  I still love it though.


----------



## Egel

HeatherL said:


> My new to me Janice in the color Ocean, I believe.  It was an eBay find and was rehabbed by the seller.  It looks and feels great.  It’s a little small but fits all my essentials.  I think I’m in love!  It’s also my first venture into classic/vintage Coach.  This could be a problem - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337198


I love that whole "this could be a problem" feeling. Feeling that spark because you discovered something you love is why I love bags so much. Colours and shapes are nice but it's the leather for me. Enjoy wearing your classic.


----------



## Narnanz

HeatherL said:


> My new to me Janice in the color Ocean, I believe.  It was an eBay find and was rehabbed by the seller.  It looks and feels great.  It’s a little small but fits all my essentials.  I think I’m in love!  It’s also my first venture into classic/vintage Coach.  This could be a problem - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337198


My first foray into vintage Coach was this style in Mahogany...I now have close to 50 vintage....yes Its a problem...but a problem Im completely embracing!!


----------



## tealocean

amberquamme said:


> Picked up two mini bags, Willis 18 and beat clutch


 You chose beautiful colors. The little one, Beat, is too cute!


----------



## Sarah03

I have been wanting one of these card holders for so long! I bought the Ice Purple Croc! The second photo captures the color much better than the 1st.


----------



## ditzydi

Got my Nolita 19 from the outlet and am in love.  It’s so squishy and dare I say it, softer than the LV Coussin.  It didn’t come with a box or dustbag but I was impressed with how well it was packaged without those things.
Now I need to find a strap or chain to wear it crossbody.


----------



## violina

My Coach Canteen Leather Crossbody Bag in Honeycomb arrived from Nordstom Rack today.


----------



## carterazo

violina said:


> My Coach Canteen Leather Crossbody Bag in Honeycomb arrived from Nordstom Rack today.
> 
> View attachment 5342826



Congrats! On my screen it looks like a shade of tan or "natural" leather color.  Is that correct?


----------



## Riezky

Gold Willis 18 and silver Kip. Can’t decide what to keep.


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Gold Willis 18 and silver Kip. Can’t decide what to keep.
> 
> View attachment 5343855


Doesn't the Willis hold more? Which color do you like better?


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> Doesn't the Willis hold more? Which color do you like better?



The Willis does hold a bit more! But both will hold phone, keys, and card case. In general I like this gold more (really lives up to “soft gold”), just thought the Kip in particular was cute in silver. The Willis will probably win, but I grabbed another color I was looking for in the reserve drop, so will see when that gets here


----------



## violina

carterazo said:


> Congrats! On my screen it looks like a shade of tan or "natural" leather color.  Is that correct?



Thank you! It's more of a mustard shade.


----------



## carterazo

violina said:


> Thank you! It's more of a mustard shade.



Thanks!


----------



## lemondln

violina said:


> My Coach Canteen Leather Crossbody Bag in Honeycomb arrived from Nordstom Rack today.
> 
> View attachment 5342826




Love this one! Sooo cute


----------



## BellaSophie

Willow Tote 24 in Dove Grey


----------



## SakuraSakura

Another soho flap for the collection...


----------



## TresGriffin

Addicted to bags said:


> Picked this up tonight. A men's Hitch Crossbody in a midnight navy with a comfortable canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 5182486
> View attachment 5182488


I  just put in an order for this exact same one!  It's nice to see it in real life.  They're marked down to 50% off in the Reserve section on the Outlet site!  I was looking for something that's roomier than my Dinky 23.  Looking forward to seeing how it works out when it arrives.


----------



## stylequake

Introducing my first Coach bag - the Eagle NYC Cashin Carry 32


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Soooooooo very nice


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Soooooooo very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347336


Twins I love this one! Used it most of the winter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

violina said:


> My Coach Canteen Leather Crossbody Bag in Honeycomb arrived from Nordstom Rack today.
> 
> View attachment 5342826


It's really cute with the black hardware!


----------



## TresGriffin

Teagaggle said:


> Looks great on you! How do you like it? The green one is on my wishlist.


If you’re referring to the green one with varsity stripes, and haven’t gotten it yet, it’s $198 right now on the Coach Outlet site (which also bums me out because I paid $235 for it just the other day and they don’t do price adjustments…): https://www.coachoutlet.com/product...rsity-stripe/C5382-JISZK.html?frp=C5382 JISZK


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Twins I love this one! Used it most of the winter.


It is so very nice….just got it from FOS


----------



## whateve

TresGriffin said:


> If you’re referring to the green one with varsity stripes, and haven’t gotten it yet, it’s $198 right now on the Coach Outlet site (which also bums me out because I paid $235 for it just the other day and they don’t do price adjustments…): https://www.coachoutlet.com/products/hitch-crossbody-with-varsity-stripe/C5382-JISZK.html?frp=C5382 JISZK


You can order another one, then return the more expensive one. It's easy if you have an outlet nearby; not as easy if you have to send it back.


----------



## Fashion412

As someone with two Chanel 19 bags… I’m super impressed with the quality and style of the new Pillow Madison.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Soooooooo very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347336


Twins! Love this Beat bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Fashion412 said:


> As someone with two Chanel 19 bags… I’m super impressed with the quality and style of the new Pillow Madison.
> 
> View attachment 5348586


On my wishlist.


----------



## Moxisox

Fashion412 said:


> As someone with two Chanel 19 bags… I’m super impressed with the quality and style of the new Pillow Madison.
> 
> View attachment 5348586


So pretty! I’m looking to buy the black one, but it’s not in stock. Hopefully it’ll be soon! Love this bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

From FOS...arrived in pristine condition.


----------



## TresGriffin

My Hitch Crossbody with Varsity Stripes in Blue just arrived today. I like it! I wanted a “murse” that was somewhat roomier than my Dinky 23, and this fits the bill. It’s not bigger by too much, but at least I can fit my LV Brazza wallet with the rest of my essentials, which is something I can’t do with the Dinky. This’ll be a good one for casually running errands and what not.  Going forward, I’ll save the Dinky for “going out” like meeting friends for drinks, dinner or brunch or something. Plus this looks less “dressed up”, so this pairs better with a Jeans and T-shirt kind of outfit.


----------



## Teagaggle

TresGriffin said:


> My Hitch Crossbody with Varsity Stripes in Blue just arrived today. I like it! I wanted a “murse” that was somewhat roomier than my Dinky 23, and this fits the bill. It’s not bigger by too much, but at least I can fit my LV Brazza wallet with the rest of my essentials, which is something I can’t do with the Dinky. This’ll be a good one for casually running errands and what not.  Going forward, I’ll save the Dinky for “going out” like meeting friends for drinks, dinner or brunch or something. Plus this looks less “dressed up”, so this pairs better with a Jeans and T-shirt kind of outfit.
> 
> View attachment 5349409


You just made me pull the trigger on the green one!


----------



## TraGiv

Field Tote 22


----------



## Fashion412

Teagaggle said:


> From FOS...arrived in pristine condition.
> View attachment 5349213


I have this bag too - It's even better in person!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

TraGiv said:


> Field Tote 22
> View attachment 5349874


Bag twins! This is such a nice tote! Just the right size.


----------



## Moxisox

TraGiv said:


> Field Tote 22
> View attachment 5349874


Is that navy? So pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Love it


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it
> 
> View attachment 5350362


So cute. Like the patches.


----------



## TraGiv

Moxisox said:


> Is that navy? So pretty.


Thank you. Yes, I love that it is navy.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Third times a charm for this stunning mini sign soho flap... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Yes!! Miss biggy siggy was finally as-described!!


----------



## CoachMaven

SakuraSakura said:


> Yes!! Miss biggy siggy was finally as-described!!


I used to have a flagship exclusive satchel in this exact color combo from I want to say 2003? I bought it in NYC at their huge three story store (I don’t even know if they are still at the same location. I think they’ve moved!) I thought I was such hot stuff with that bag. Every time I see this print, I think of that experience


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Yes!! Miss biggy siggy was finally as-described!!


How cute! Mommy and baby!


----------



## Jereni

BellaSophie said:


> Willow Tote 24 in Dove Grey



This new small Willow is so cute. I admire the croc embossed one, but the color/shape is too similar to a Polene that I have. Hope they out these out in more colors!



Fashion412 said:


> As someone with two Chanel 19 bags… I’m super impressed with the quality and style of the new Pillow Madison.
> 
> View attachment 5348586



Ooh this is lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Grabbed from Macys for a great deal


----------



## SakuraSakura

Another set... I swear I'm done now!


----------



## amberquamme

Coach definitely got it right with this one. I added the little heart charm, I love how it all looks together


----------



## Christofle

Fashion412 said:


> As someone with two Chanel 19 bags… I’m super impressed with the quality and style of the new Pillow Madison.
> 
> View attachment 5348586


Coach is pretty great especially for the price!


----------



## Christofle

SakuraSakura said:


> Another set... I swear I'm done now!


No such thing as done on the endless winding road!


----------



## Moxisox

amberquamme said:


> Coach definitely got it right with this one. I added the little heart charm, I love how it all looks together


Love it! That color looks perfect for spring and summer, and fall too.  I really wanted the black, but since it’s not available yet, I ordered the grey for now.


----------



## CoachMaven

SakuraSakura said:


> Another set... I swear I'm done now!


Sure, keep telling yourself that


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> Coach definitely got it right with this one. I added the little heart charm, I love how it all looks together


Love this!


----------



## newaroundhere

My new camera bag makes me feel like a Barbie girl in a Barbie world and I’m here for it


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grabbed from Macys for a great deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353968


Cute


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## crazyforcoach09

XL Borough Apline - what a great PM find!!!!!!!!!! Ole school ROCKS


----------



## Punkkitten

All preloved goodies.  Navy Lindsay, small black pouch (9844 - I have a tan one I customized and have been carrying like crazy) and a tan small Ergo (also ergo crazy) which I plan to make crossbody.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Found these at the outlet. Liked them because they had a sort of Gucci vibe with a Coach twist…


----------



## Punkkitten

Another one.  About to go be bathed


----------



## tealocean

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5356338


What a great blue! What is the name of this color? Does this blue make you feel peace too?


----------



## americandreaming

tealocean said:


> What a great blue! What is the name of this color? Does this blue make you feel peace too?


It's glacier and yes!


----------



## tealocean

americandreaming said:


> It's glacier and yes!


Thank you. It is such a soothing color. Enjoy!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Swinger 2.0. I had the original many years ago. Snap the quick pic of it at work--I'm probably going to use it more as a crossbody.


----------



## SpeedyStacy

Went to the NYC flagship just to look around, and ended up leaving with a Pillow Tabby 18 in buttercup. Love it more with each use!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Jaidybug

Picked up these small items today at the outlet with the extra 20% off, and used my 10% bday discount too


----------



## JenJBS

Jaidybug said:


> Picked up these small items today at the outlet with the extra 20% off, and used my 10% bday discount too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360713



Can I ask what is the 'official' name of that stunning green pouch?


----------



## Jaidybug

JenJBS said:


> Can I ask what is the 'official' name of that stunning green pouch?


Hi! It’s actually the green sunglasses case from the mff men’s line, (similar to the colour of the 2012 Coach Legacy Emerald green). There are also items in this colour in the women’s line at the outlet too   I love a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
beautiful green


----------



## JenJBS

Jaidybug said:


> Hi! It’s actually the green sunglasses case from the mff men’s line, (similar to the colour of the 2012 Coach Legacy Emerald green). There are also items in this colour in the women’s line at the outlet too   I love a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful green



Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## Jaidybug

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! Much appreciated!


Anytime


----------



## amberquamme

Preloved 2018 Keith Haring double kisslock mailbox bag. What a straight up honor to have this bag in my collection


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> Preloved 2018 Keith Haring double kisslock mailbox bag. What a straight up honor to have this bag in my collection
> View attachment 5362778
> View attachment 5362779
> View attachment 5362780
> View attachment 5362781


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Teagaggle

Studio bag in army green. I couldn't resist! I hope the flap will soften a bit with use.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> Preloved 2018 Keith Haring double kisslock mailbox bag. What a straight up honor to have this bag in my collection
> View attachment 5362778
> View attachment 5362779
> View attachment 5362780
> View attachment 5362781


Love all the detail on this! Beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mr. Hitch


----------



## qwertie

New to me saddlery


----------



## whateve

qwertie said:


> New to me saddlery
> 
> View attachment 5364200


I'm in love! Lucky you!


----------



## qwertie

whateve said:


> I'm in love! Lucky you!



Thank you! It’s all thanks to a tip from @Coachaddict4020. I can’t believe a bag like this can be found in Toronto!!


----------



## TresGriffin

My travel kit 21 in army green arrived in the mail today. Just an impulsive buy from the outlet flash sale earlier this week.


----------



## ditzydi

Fashion412 said:


> As someone with two Chanel 19 bags… I’m super impressed with the quality and style of the new Pillow Madison.
> 
> View attachment 5348586


I saw it in person and loved it but it looked comically too big on me.  I think I can wear big bags or puffy bags but not a combo of both.  Even the SAs agreed.  I hope Coach releases it in a smaller size like they did for the Cassie and puffy tabby.  I tried on and loved the mini puffy tabby but the husband wasn't a fan of the design because he said it reminded him of an accessory from Star Wars.  Ha.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

qwertie said:


> Thank you! It’s all thanks to a tip from @Coachaddict4020. I can’t believe a bag like this can be found in Toronto!!



I can’t take all the credit, @Birdie13 was the one who put in on my radar . Im so glad it found a loving home, it’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

New to me duffle 20 in pebbled leather colorblock.


----------



## Sarah03

The tiniest rogue with my new Mansur Gavriel bucket bag


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> New to me duffle 20 in pebbled leather colorblock.
> View attachment 5368000
> View attachment 5368001


Beautiful!


----------



## ILBagLady

I was a liiiiiiitle worried about buying one of the re-loved bags. But it arrived in fantastic condition today and I couldn’t be more pleased.


----------



## tealocean

ILBagLady said:


> I was a liiiiiiitle worried about buying one of the re-loved bags. But it arrived in fantastic condition today and I couldn’t be more pleased.


That is beautiful! I love the tea roses.


----------



## ILBagLady

tealocean said:


> That is beautiful! I love the tea roses.



Thanks!! The tea roses are what caught my attention when browsing the website.


----------



## Sarah03

ILBagLady said:


> I was a liiiiiiitle worried about buying one of the re-loved bags. But it arrived in fantastic condition today and I couldn’t be more pleased.


Ohh I love this!


----------



## jessica.berman

I think I've reached my purchase quota for awhile.  Got this pebbled Rambler delivered yesterday and will be receiving the Ruby 25 on Thursday.


----------



## Lee22

Hutton Top Handle


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> Hutton Top Handle
> View attachment 5372956


I'd love to know your thoughts. This was a Saks exclusive, gosh, a year ago...I bought it & immediately returned it. It was so stiff.


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> I'd love to know your thoughts. This was a Saks exclusive, gosh, a year ago...I bought it & immediately returned it. It was so stiff.


First Time seeing as it arrived today. I love the color contrast but now have to see what fits..It is larger than the regular size which I have 2 of but have yet to use…Didn’t know it was a saks exclusive…I totally missed it.


----------



## momofgirls

Sarah03 said:


> The tiniest rogue with my new Mansur Gavriel bucket bag


So cute!


----------



## Lee22

Turnlock quilting clutch is a keeper


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> First Time seeing as it arrived today. I love the color contrast but now have to see what fits..It is larger than the regular size which I have 2 of but have yet to use…Didn’t know it was a saks exclusive…I totally missed it.


Ok so after checking the bag closely there were flaws in the leather as well as indentations. I didn’t notice at first so going back but it did hold all items I had in my mcm klara bag so that would have worked out but then the handle is annoying. It won’t stay up even when sitting across my body….


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> Ok so after checking the bag closely there were flaws in the leather as well as indentations. I didn’t notice at first so going back but it did hold all items I had in my mcm klara bag so that would have worked out but then the handle is annoying. It won’t stay up even when sitting across my body….


I'm sorry it didn't work out for you but I had the same thoughts.


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you but I had the same thoughts.


You know I didn’t need another anyways but always interested in seeing irl to remove that feeling that I missed something- so all good in these cases


----------



## CoachMaven

Taking my new Ruby 25 satchel out on her maiden voyage today


----------



## lightcoral

Coach Parker Velvet


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachMaven said:


> Taking my new Ruby 25 satchel out on her maiden voyage today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374529


How'd you like carrying it?


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> How'd you like carrying it?


Not bad, I arm carried mostly but I also wore it long shoulder without any issue. The zipper was sticking- as some people in video reviews were pointing out, but my SA put beeswax on mine and it is easier to zip now.


----------



## Lee22

I went back and forth - forgoing previous sales but then pulled the trigger…Willis 18 top handle jacquard print. I know many don’t like the c print but it works and was factory wrapped


----------



## qwertie

New to me vintage Madison satchel


----------



## Miss Mulb

Hi everyone. I'm new here and new to Coach - you'll see from my username that I was Mulberry fan back when you didn't have to remortgage your house to buy one...

Anyway, I just got my first Coach half price on sale - this colourblock Tabby 26 in vintage pink multi.

I thought I'd post some mod shots as I couldn't seem to find any online. She is a bit less Y2K and a bit more vintage feeling in this colourway - what do you think?

Excuse the drainpipe and the fact I've cropped my face out, it was a no makeup day!


----------



## Teagaggle

Received Ruby in army green w/snakeskin accents. It's going back. Many stitches are wonky, the zipper is an odd green color & there are scales already poking up on the handles.  I thought I had either read here or saw on on a YouTube video that the handles were super smooth and not rough like past exotic handles were, which is not what I'm finding with this particular bag. It it's not a silhouette that I would typically chose anyway, but I loved the color story so I thought I'd take a chance. I knew that if it wasn't 100% love, it was going back and back it shall go. Hopefully someone else will get it and be happy with it as is. Just wanted to share.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Received Ruby in army green w/snakeskin accents. It's going back. Many stitches are wonky, the zipper is an odd green color & there are scales already poking up on the handles.  I thought I had either read here or saw on on a YouTube video that the handles were super smooth and not rough like past exotic handles were, which is not what I'm finding with this particular bag. It it's not a silhouette that I would typically chose anyway, but I loved the color story so I thought I'd take a chance. I knew that if it wasn't 100% love, it was going back and back it shall go. Hopefully someone else will get it and be happy with it as is. Just wanted to share.
> View attachment 5378567
> View attachment 5378568
> View attachment 5378569
> View attachment 5378570


Oh that’s too bad you don’t like it. Maybe you just got a bad one? I was surprised how much smoother the handles were compared to my older exotic rogues.


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> Received Ruby in army green w/snakeskin accents. It's going back. Many stitches are wonky, the zipper is an odd green color & there are scales already poking up on the handles.  I thought I had either read here or saw on on a YouTube video that the handles were super smooth and not rough like past exotic handles were, which is not what I'm finding with this particular bag. It it's not a silhouette that I would typically chose anyway, but I loved the color story so I thought I'd take a chance. I knew that if it wasn't 100% love, it was going back and back it shall go. Hopefully someone else will get it and be happy with it as is. Just wanted to share.
> View attachment 5378567
> View attachment 5378568
> View attachment 5378569
> View attachment 5378570


Whoa, those are funky stitches! The handle should be smooth, I haven’t had any lifting on mine. I’m sorry yours came to you like that. (But I secretly love the almost oil slick like zipper)


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Rogue and Ruby 25, not sure which one I love more.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

AstridRhapsody said:


> Rogue and Ruby 25, not sure which one I love more.


They are both beautiful!


----------



## soupsoup2018

Teagaggle said:


> Received Ruby in army green w/snakeskin accents. It's going back. Many stitches are wonky, the zipper is an odd green color & there are scales already poking up on the handles.  I thought I had either read here or saw on on a YouTube video that the handles were super smooth and not rough like past exotic handles were, which is not what I'm finding with this particular bag. It it's not a silhouette that I would typically chose anyway, but I loved the color story so I thought I'd take a chance. I knew that if it wasn't 100% love, it was going back and back it shall go. Hopefully someone else will get it and be happy with it as is. Just wanted to share.



The one I received, it seemed like Coach lacquered the snakeskin handles and clochette.  Maybe the person doing this bag forgot that step.   But it doesn't feel like real snakeskin without feeling the scales. But of course, it won't flake off either. I had hoped the pebbled leather on the ruby would feel like the rogue satchel leather. But it doesn't.  Oh well, at least you know it's not for you.


----------



## CoachMaven

soupsoup2018 said:


> The one I received, it seemed like Coach lacquered the snakeskin handles and clochette.  Maybe the person doing this bag forgot that step.   But it doesn't feel like real snakeskin without feeling the scales. But of course, it won't flake off either. I had hoped the pebbled leather on the ruby would feel like the rogue satchel leather. But it doesn't.  Oh well, at least you know it's not for you.


The leather to me feels like a cross between the 1941 leather and polished pebble leather that was used on the Market Tote.


----------



## amberquamme

Rogue 25


----------



## Teagaggle

amberquamme said:


> Rogue 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380414
> View attachment 5380413
> View attachment 5380415


LOVE! Ordered this as soon as I saw it. Would not have ordered Ruby if I had known this was coming. Loving the color pallet & the smooth leather. How do you like it? Mine should be here Monday & twins on the bag charm!


----------



## amberquamme

Teagaggle said:


> LOVE! Ordered this as soon as I saw it. Would not have ordered Ruby if I had known this was coming. Loving the color pallet & the smooth leather. How do you like it? Mine should be here Monday & twins on the bag charm!


I LOVE it. Something about it just looks so hard and edgy but it's still so feminine. Absolutely beautiful in person. You won't be disappointed!! Let me know how you like it!!


----------



## fayden

Just wanted to share on this thread! Customs by Chelsea Champlain. Absolutely adore them all.


----------



## Teagaggle

fayden said:


> Just wanted to share on this thread! Customs by Chelsea Champlain. Absolutely adore them all.
> 
> View attachment 5380480
> View attachment 5380481
> View attachment 5380482
> View attachment 5380483
> View attachment 5380484


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## TraGiv

I finally got a Coach Basquiat rogue. I really wanted the empire one but missed out. I’m glad I saw the post about the new rogues. I think my rogue collection is complete now. I love it!!


----------



## holiday123

amberquamme said:


> Rogue 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380414
> View attachment 5380413
> View attachment 5380415


Beautiful ❤️ is it smooth leather? I have a similar 25 from a few seasons ago but it's pebble leather so could definitely be convinced to buy this one too


----------



## SEWDimples

A few items from the outlet.

Bag charms








 I like Coach socks.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> A few items from the outlet.
> 
> Bag charms
> View attachment 5382713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382719
> 
> View attachment 5382721
> 
> 
> I like Coach socks.
> View attachment 5382716


I almost got those socks!


----------



## Punkkitten

fayden said:


> Just wanted to share on this thread! Customs by Chelsea Champlain. Absolutely adore them all.
> 
> View attachment 5380480
> View attachment 5380481
> View attachment 5380482
> View attachment 5380483
> View attachment 5380484


Chelsea does such great work and she's so very kind too.  LOVE how the t rex turned out


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I almost got those socks!


I have the taller socks, so I wanted to try the ankle version, plus love the colors.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> A few items from the outlet.
> 
> Bag charms
> View attachment 5382713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382719
> 
> View attachment 5382721
> 
> 
> I like Coach socks.
> View attachment 5382716


You have the best butterflies! I can't wait to see them on your bags, especially the cascading charm.


----------



## tealocean

TraGiv said:


> I finally got a Coach Basquiat rogue. I really wanted the empire one but missed out. I’m glad I saw the post about the new rogues. I think my rogue collection is complete now. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380845
> View attachment 5380846


I love the sweet Mickey pose!


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue 25. Initial thoughts...its very light. I love the smooth leather all around. I'm disappointed that they put a chlochett on the Ruby but not on the Rogue. That said, I may just use a black one from another bag, if I use one at all. The handles on this bag are MUCH smoother than those on the ruby I got. I'll play around with the crossbody strap, etc. These were just some initial pics


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I almost got those socks!


There is another chalk/khaki pair on outlet site that I want.


tealocean said:


> You have the best butterflies! I can't wait to see them on your bags, especially the cascading charm.


This bag is gorgeous. Love the colors and exotic details. I miss the clochette and agree they should have returned on the Rogue if they are still making it Ruby.


----------



## Aprilshack

Can anyone please tell me if the white portions, especially the handles of a khaki & chalk signature canvas rowan bag are problematic? Can they be cleaned if any marks/dirt go on the handles? I’m torn between that and the saddle colour version of the two bags. Heart says chalk, head says saddle.


----------



## IntheOcean

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25. Initial thoughts...its very light. I love the smooth leather all around. I'm disappointed that they put a chlochett on the Ruby but not on the Rogue. That said, I may just use a black one from another bag, if I use one at all. The handles on this bag are MUCH smoother than those on the ruby I got. I'll play around with the crossbody strap, etc. These were just some initial pics
> View attachment 5383775
> View attachment 5383776
> View attachment 5383777


Stunning bag, congrats!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25. Initial thoughts...its very light. I love the smooth leather all around. I'm disappointed that they put a chlochett on the Ruby but not on the Rogue. That said, I may just use a black one from another bag, if I use one at all. The handles on this bag are MUCH smoother than those on the ruby I got. I'll play around with the crossbody strap, etc. These were just some initial pics
> View attachment 5383775
> View attachment 5383776
> View attachment 5383777


Beautiful! I went to customize one of these in Vegas and the store was pretty much out of everything pin/tea rose so I am patiently waiting for them to get more customization stock in.  
I thought the same about the clotchett. Why not on rogue?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Beautiful! I went to customize one of these in Vegas and the store was pretty much out of everything pin/tea rose so I am patiently waiting for them to get more customization stock in.
> I thought the same about the clotchett. Why not on rogue?


 Thank you! This bag is right up your alley! I actually found a scarf at Madewell that will hopefully go perfectly on the handle. I would definitely recommend picking a bag out in person if you can.  While I know this smooth leather will be a little bit more delicate, most of the bags even at my local store had imperfections. Thankfully, I did find one that was near perfect and will be exchanging it for the one I had shipped.  Can't wait to see your customization!


----------



## Lee22

New to me - beat saddle in sage


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> New to me - beat saddle in sage
> View attachment 5384645


Congrats! Beautiful color. I like The Beat bags with dark hardware.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Beautiful color. I like The Beat bags with dark hardware.


Thank you the color is beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline


----------



## lemondln

Got this beauty, quite small and light, perfect for date night.

Shall I keep it? The leather is white and the main body is the fabric that is very delicate.

Bought it as I like denim color and the style.


----------



## whateve

lemondln said:


> Got this beauty, quite small and light, perfect for date night.
> 
> Shall I keep it? The leather is white and the main body is the fabric that is very delicate.
> 
> Bought it as I like denim color and the style.
> 
> View attachment 5388902
> View attachment 5388903
> 
> View attachment 5388904


The style is so cute! If you love it, keep it. I don't think light leather is hard to take care of.


----------



## whateve

A couple outlet items.


----------



## lemondln

whateve said:


> The style is so cute! If you love it, keep it. I don't think light leather is hard to take care of.




I like the style, however, I noticed the top handle is kinda crooked.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

TraGiv said:


> I finally got a Coach Basquiat rogue. I really wanted the empire one but missed out. I’m glad I saw the post about the new rogues. I think my rogue collection is complete now. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380845
> View attachment 5380846


I really really like this Basquiat Roque! I have the Black version and it was the first Rogue 25 I ever bought. I keep thinking why did I think the 25 was too small. It's not. I wear it with the Basquiat Black Famous cross body strap. I wear a lot of clothes in this color combo too so I got a lot of use out of it last spring and summer. Which is surprising since I usually put my black bags away in the summer. Now to see this lighter color. Oh I'm torn. I love it! I have the lighter Basquiat long strap that I've never used. These may go nice together. But I have about 10 bags or more on my spring/summer list. I think this is a first for me. I usually like the fall collections better.  Well, I'm glad you were able to get it. The first collection was great.  I like the big Rogue too but I'm not sure I would use it much.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thanks Saks!!!!!!  Had the 22 but returned…this is a better size and GREAT price


----------



## TraGiv

Icecaramellatte said:


> I really really like this Basquiat Roque! I have the Black version and it was the first Rogue 25 I ever bought. I keep thinking why did I think the 25 was too small. It's not. I wear it with the Basquiat Black Famous cross body strap. I wear a lot of clothes in this color combo too so I got a lot of use out of it last spring and summer. Which is surprising since I usually put my black bags away in the summer. Now to see this lighter color. Oh I'm torn. I love it! I have the lighter Basquiat long strap that I've never used. These may go nice together. But I have about 10 bags or more on my spring/summer list. I think this is a first for me. I usually like the fall collections better.  Well, I'm glad you were able to get it. The first collection was great.  I like the big Rogue too but I'm not sure I would use it much.


I’m glad I was able to get it. I’ve been looking for the Basquiat strap to match. I really like the big Rogue too but I agree I wound use it much.


----------



## Cashin1941

Was eyeing a mini cashin tote elsewhere but fell in love with this upcrafted one.
Definitely the brightest color piece I own!


----------



## Alexa5

Cashin1941 said:


> Was eyeing a mini cashin tote elsewhere but fell in love with this upcrafted one.
> Definitely the brightest color piece I own!
> 
> View attachment 5391871


I liked that one too!  So pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me Bleecker Millie for summertime:


----------



## SEWDimples

So excited. Found these Coach Tea Rose T-Strap sandal for $40 NWOT in box. Passed them up back in 2019 in Nordstrom Rack and regretted it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> So excited. Found these Coach Tea Rose T-Strap sandal for $40 NWOT in box. Passed them up back in 2019 in Nordstrom Rack and regretted it.
> 
> View attachment 5395826
> View attachment 5395827
> View attachment 5395828
> View attachment 5395829
> View attachment 5395832


Great find!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cashin1941 said:


> Was eyeing a mini cashin tote elsewhere but fell in love with this upcrafted one.
> Definitely the brightest color piece I own!
> 
> View attachment 5391871


It's totally soooo cute!!!


----------



## amberquamme

Snagged at the Outlet reserve drop. Very unique ❤️


----------



## curlizm487

A few new goodies 
Tea rose rogue and bear bag charm, and a new to me vintage shoulder bag 4050…they could’ve came up with a nicer name for this but it’s just “shoulder bag”


----------



## whateve

curlizm487 said:


> A few new goodies
> Tea rose rogue and bear bag charm, and a new to me vintage shoulder bag 4050…they could’ve came up with a nicer name for this but it’s just “shoulder bag”
> 
> View attachment 5396082
> View attachment 5396083
> View attachment 5396084


Those charms are adorable! I love the Lightweights shoulder bag. The leather is so soft. It's a beautiful color!


----------



## Cashin1941

SEWDimples said:


> So excited. Found these Coach Tea Rose T-Strap sandal for $40 NWOT in box. Passed them up back in 2019 in Nordstrom Rack and regretted it.
> 
> View attachment 5395826
> View attachment 5395827
> View attachment 5395828
> View attachment 5395829
> View attachment 5395832


I love a good tea rose find!!


----------



## Cashin1941

curlizm487 said:


> A few new goodies
> Tea rose rogue and bear bag charm, and a new to me vintage shoulder bag 4050…they could’ve came up with a nicer name for this but it’s just “shoulder bag”
> 
> View attachment 5396082
> View attachment 5396083
> View attachment 5396084


Would love to see how you style the bear keychain!! I got one but am at a loss what bag to put him on


----------



## Narnanz

curlizm487 said:


> A few new goodies
> Tea rose rogue and bear bag charm, and a new to me vintage shoulder bag 4050…they could’ve came up with a nicer name for this but it’s just “shoulder bag”
> 
> View attachment 5396082
> View attachment 5396083
> View attachment 5396084


Another on my list...love the colour.
Is it large?


----------



## Lee22

Hitch pouch - just love the feel of the suede - feels like velvet

[


----------



## SEWDimples

amberquamme said:


> Snagged at the Outlet reserve drop. Very unique ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395951


Gorgeous! Love the Coach woven bags.


curlizm487 said:


> A few new goodies
> Tea rose rogue and bear bag charm, and a new to me vintage shoulder bag 4050…they could’ve came up with a nicer name for this but it’s just “shoulder bag”
> 
> View attachment 5396082
> View attachment 5396083
> View attachment 5396084


Bear and mini Rogue are so cute. Wow, that shoulder bags Kia gorgeous. The leather looks so soft. TFS.


Lee22 said:


> Hitch pouch - just love the feel of the suede - feels like velvet
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397032
> View attachment 5397028


Cute. I did not realize this was made of suede.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! Love the Coach woven bags.
> 
> Bear and mini Rogue are so cute. Wow, that shoulder bags Kia gorgeous. The leather looks so soft. TFS.
> 
> Cute. I did not realize this was made of suede.


Yes also debating the charter 24 in the same print but concerned about the suede on the bottom - no feet ( assume it’s because it is from the men’s collection??)


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Yes also debating the charter 24 in the same print but concerned about the suede on the bottom - no feet ( assume it’s because it is from the men’s collection??)
> View attachment 5397264


Wow! I totally missed this collection. Men’s have some really nice things. I got my Everglade Map bag w / varsity stripe from men’s collection.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! I totally missed this collection. Men’s have some really nice things. I got my Everglade Map bag w / varsity stripe from men’s collection.


The men's line can be full of surprises at times. Zappos had the Hitch crossbody bag in this print at 40% off & I snagged it. Should be here tomorrow. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> The men's line can be full of surprises at times. Zappos had the Hitch crossbody bag in this print at 40% off & I snagged it. Should be here tomorrow. I'll post pics when it arrives.


Great price - Looking forward to seeing that one!


----------



## Teagaggle

Here it is! Was a bit worried when I saw it shoved 1/2 way in our mailbox but thankfully it was well packed & there were no signs of damage. I'm absolutely sure it'll get heavy rotation, particularly in fall/winter.


----------



## Cashin1941

Teagaggle said:


> Here it is! Was a bit worried when I saw it shoved 1/2 way in our mailbox but thankfully it was well packed & there were no signs of damage. I'm absolutely sure it'll get heavy rotation, particularly in fall/winter.
> View attachment 5398397


Love this!! The pattern is so pretty. Men's collection has some great pieces that are unisex even their RTW


----------



## Teagaggle

Cashin1941 said:


> Love this!! The pattern is so pretty. Men's collection has some great pieces that are unisex even their RTW


Thanks! Completely agree!


----------



## HandbagLover1983

My newest coach bag as Mother’s Day gift from my husband! It’s a cute size and I love The print


----------



## Lake Effect

curlizm487 said:


> A few new goodies
> Tea rose rogue and bear bag charm, and a new to me vintage shoulder bag 4050…they could’ve came up with a nicer name for this but it’s just “shoulder bag”
> 
> View attachment 5396082
> View attachment 5396083
> View attachment 5396084


I love all of these. In a fantasy life, I would have bought a chalk Tea Rose Rogue and that mini is way cute. I am not drawn toward the leather bears but that fleecy guy is fabulous!
I think I saw the listing for the Shoulder Bag ( I have noticed more of them in a variety of colors) and that color is GORGEOUS! Congrats. And yes, I have the little Dinky sized bag with the kisslock inside and its inspired name is "Shoulder Purse". I think back in the day the copywriters just had deadlines where they were crashing and had a long list of names on the wall and threw darts. I could totally see this.


----------



## Lake Effect

HandbagLover1983 said:


> My newest coach bag as Mother’s Day gift from my husband! It’s a cute size and I love The print


There is something about that horse and carriage print (and the horse and carriage fobs, hardware closures) that I find really appealing.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I'm not the biggest fan of the Jacquard signature; over the years I had a few pieces and I sold them.  Lately, I've been wearing a lot of denim, including a jacket. I own many black bags but I wanted something that was lighter and suited for casual wear, but I wasn't going to break the bank. I picked up the mini camera bag for about $80 in chambray.


----------



## musiclover

starbucksqueen said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of the Jacquard signature; over the years I had a few pieces and I sold them.  Lately, I've been wearing a lot of denim, including a jacket. I own many black bags but I wanted something that was lighter and suited for casual wear, but I wasn't going to break the bank. I picked up the mini camera bag for about $80 in chambray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398814


This is so cute!  I’ve admired it a lot.  I love denim.


----------



## Wendyann7

starbucksqueen said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of the Jacquard signature; over the years I had a few pieces and I sold them.  Lately, I've been wearing a lot of denim, including a jacket. I own many black bags but I wanted something that was lighter and suited for casual wear, but I wasn't going to break the bank. I picked up the mini camera bag for about $80 in chambray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398814


Very cute!  Have you seen the new denim collection on coach.com?  I’m trying to decide what piece(s) I want to order.  I love denim.


----------



## Alexa5

Wendyann7 said:


> Very cute!  Have you seen the new denim collection on coach.com?  I’m trying to decide what piece(s) I want to order.  I love denim.


It depends on what size you want and which features.  The field totes are cute because they have the edge with rivets on top.  The soft tabby and swinger are cute for the smaller bags.  Good luck!


----------



## Teagaggle

Turns out there is no such thing as too many green bags...


----------



## Riezky

Teagaggle said:


> Turns out there is no such thing as too many green bags...
> View attachment 5399672


Never too many green bags! I’m so glad you grabbed one!!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Wendyann7 said:


> Very cute!  Have you seen the new denim collection on coach.com?  I’m trying to decide what piece(s) I want to order.  I love denim.


Seen the new denim collection. Like the darker denim, but this one seems brighter. One that I like about the chambray is that it is a mix of light and dark and will work nicely with faded, lighter shades of denim.  I have some pieces of clothing that are indigo and it works. I've worn dark bags with faded blue denim jeans and it doesn't look quite right. With the chambray there isn't such a stark contrast. Logos are coming back and I thought one piece in a very wearable style at a Radley London price would be ok. My personal style tends to veer towards more classic pieces. And so there would be pieces that I like that I wouldn't buy for myself. I did like the soft Tabby, the totes and the Tali.


----------



## Cashin1941

Belated cross post from spring 22 but wanted to share the metal finishings as well as creed patch for reference!


----------



## Alexa5

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5400850
> View attachment 5400852
> View attachment 5400853
> 
> Belated cross post from spring 22 but wanted to share the metal finishings as well as creed patch for reference!


Congrats!  I had missed seeing you were able to get this in the other thread.  Awesome!


----------



## Cashin1941

Alexa5 said:


> Congrats!  I had missed seeing you were able to get this in the other thread.  Awesome!


Thank you so much for your tip!! It had already sold out in a few countries in Asia while I was waiting a response from Coach. Couldn't have got her without your tip!!


----------



## houseof999

Cashin1941 said:


> Thank you so much for your tip!! It had already sold out in a few countries in Asia while I was waiting a response from Coach. Couldn't have got her without your tip!!


Damn..I wish I had gotten a tip! Congrats!!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Bought this denim madison mini.. was debating between these two but ended up with maddie❤


----------



## mel823

New to me. Bought these two (Re)Loved.


----------



## Teagaggle

mel823 said:


> New to me. Bought these two (Re)Loved.
> 
> View attachment 5403715


Oh! Nice! I've been curious about the reloved items. We're there any signs of wear? I'd love to hear your thoughts. TIA!


----------



## curlizm487

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5400850
> View attachment 5400852
> View attachment 5400853
> 
> Belated cross post from spring 22 but wanted to share the metal finishings as well as creed patch for reference!


I’ve never seen a bag that made me want to step out of my neutrals only comfort zone so bad, that bag is gorgeous


----------



## curlizm487

New to me vintage taupe city bag and station bag! I think the station is actually brand new, it appears never used, and I rehabbed the city bag…also new to me sunglass pouch  i believe the color is putty but it looks a little darker in the photos


----------



## SakuraSakura

Love my cherries...


----------



## mel823

Teagaggle said:


> Oh! Nice! I've been curious about the reloved items. We're there any signs of wear? I'd love to hear your thoughts. TIA!


No signs of wear that I could see. I know they fully restore the bags anyway. There are different sections under Re(Loved) and these two Studios came from the Restored section, but overall it’s a great section to shop.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Love my cherries...



This is an actual picture of the bag. I saw that several Coach websites received a swinger, cassie.. I'm surprised I was able to get this Rogue.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm not sure if I will keep this but I'll post it anyway. I felt like it's too similar to all of the other monogram pieces I have. Studio 19 in recycled jacquard.


----------



## curlizm487

I’ve been having a lot of reveals lately, today i received this vintage Willis in what I think is stone? Has some hardware scratches but other than that it’s pristine, like it was never worn


----------



## Hyacinth

curlizm487 said:


> I’ve been having a lot of reveals lately, today i received this vintage Willis in what I think is stone? Has some hardware scratches but other than that it’s pristine, like it was never worn
> View attachment 5405357
> View attachment 5405358
> View attachment 5405359





It helps us figure out what color it is if you post a photo showing the complete creed and serial number so we can see when it was made.


----------



## houseof999

Found this Madison Annabelle NWT! It's 10 years old and still smells of new leather!


----------



## curlizm487

Hyacinth said:


> It helps us figure out what color it is if you post a photo showing the complete creed and serial number so we can see when it was made.



yes here is the creed


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Found this Madison Annabelle NWT! It's 10 years old and still smells of new leather!
> View attachment 5405850


It's so cute! I remember wanting one of these back in the day. Now I want one again!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Found this Madison Annabelle NWT! It's 10 years old and still smells of new leather!
> View attachment 5405850



Congratulations! Great find!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm not sure if I will keep this but I'll post it anyway. I felt like it's too similar to all of the other monogram pieces I have. Studio 19 in recycled jacquard.



yep, it stays!


----------



## Hyacinth

curlizm487 said:


> I’ve been having a lot of reveals lately, today i received this vintage Willis in what I think is stone? Has some hardware scratches but other than that it’s pristine, like it was never worn
> View attachment 5405357
> View attachment 5405358
> View attachment 5405359





curlizm487 said:


> yes here is the creed
> View attachment 5406088



Thanks for the photo.

Stone is the only color I can find. The Spring 1994 catalog lists it as available for a few Classic styles like the Willis, Nicholas Drawstring and Vista Bag but they don't seem to have bothered to include a photo of it on any bag in the catalog. But it's the only color that seems to fit.

It drives me nuts - they show dozens of styles in Black, as if we didn't know what a black Coach looked like, but nothing at all for a new or unusual color we've never seen before. AAARRRGGGHH.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks for the photo.
> 
> Stone is the only color I can find. The Spring 1994 catalog lists it as available for a few Classic styles like the Willis, Nicholas Drawstring and Vista Bag but they don't seem to have bothered to include a photo of it on any bag in the catalog. But it's the only color that seems to fit.
> 
> It drives me nuts - they show dozens of styles in Black, as if we didn't know what a black Coach looked like, but nothing at all for a new or unusual color we've never seen before. AAARRRGGGHH.
> 
> View attachment 5406392


It's probably the same as is shown in this 1993 catalog.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> It's probably the same as is shown in this 1993 catalog.




Yes, that looks like it.

Heck, they could have just used the same picture of the Devon Bag for the 1994 Spring catalog.


----------



## cheremushki

TraGiv said:


> Field Tote 22
> View attachment 5349874


Do you find it heavy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

curlizm487 said:


> I’ve been having a lot of reveals lately, today i received this vintage Willis in what I think is stone? Has some hardware scratches but other than that it’s pristine, like it was never worn
> View attachment 5405357
> View attachment 5405358
> View attachment 5405359


This is an amazing color!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got the Ruby keychain. It's  so stinking cute!!!! 
Meanwhile, I'm waiting for the Ruby 18 to go on sale, and then I'll think about whether I'll purchase it or not.
Here's a picture with my Speedy 20 for reference.  However, it's not the best reference picture since the Ruby 18 seems bigger in this picture than irl. Ruby 18 is definitely much smaller than my Speedy.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I got the Ruby keychain. It's  so stinking cute!!!!
> Meanwhile, I'm waiting for the Ruby 18 to go on sale, and then I'll think about whether I'll purchase it or not.
> Here's a picture with my Speedy 20 for reference.  However, it's not the best reference picture since the Ruby 18 seems bigger in this picture than irl. Ruby 18 is definitely much smaller than my Speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408711



So cute SSSSM .   I kinda like this one too but wonder if I can do a bag smaller than my S20


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So cute SSSSM .   I kinda like this one too but wonder if I can do a bag smaller than my S20


Thank you. 
I know you can!!! I believe in you!
Actually,  I ordered something from etsy that is a size 18. I am hoping it is EVERYTHING I'm looking for in life! Re bags that is.
If I love it,  then I won't(??) get the Ruby 18. If I return it, then Ruby 18 has a better chance making it to my collection.


----------



## MCBadian07

Purchased the Coach Cherry Sunglass Case today, but it's going back. There's a huge scratch on the hardware that I didn't notice prior to purchasing today. There was a huge storm that passed through and the store had rolling black outs and I thought it was ok when I inspected it. Sigh.
It can only fit my flat prescription Coach sunglasses, and not anything that has curved lenses like my Chanel or Raybans.

I love the cherry print, but don't love the sparkles.


----------



## mel823

Went to the Coach store in Soho to return the Rogue and a Studio bag and I came home with one of the Ombre Tabby's. It's my first Tabby 18. Not really a fan of pink, but I think this ombre is so pretty.
Sidenote: Please excuse the cat hair on the table. Now I know what my fur babies have been doing when I'm away.


----------



## Cashin1941

mel823 said:


> Went to the Coach store in Soho to return the Rogue and a Studio bag and I came home with one of the Ombre Tabby's. It's my first Tabby 18. Not really a fan of pink, but I think this ombre is so pretty.
> Sidenote: Please excuse the cat hair on the table. Now I know what my fur babies have been doing when I'm away.


So pretty! Is the finish a bit glossier than the original tabby? Or is it just the lighting?


----------



## mel823

Cashin1941 said:


> So pretty! Is the finish a bit glossier than the original tabby? Or is it just the lighting?


It's a bit glossier. I bought some leather cleaner from them and the Associate told me not to use it on that bag because it has a wax on it.


----------



## Cashin1941

mel823 said:


> It's a bit glossier. I bought some leather cleaner from them and the Associate told me not to use it on that bag because it has a wax on it.


Thanks that's a finish on the tabby I haven't seen before.

Also missed on your last post you are a fellow NY (C)? Coach fan? Hard find in the city where there's so many options haha!


----------



## mel823

Cashin1941 said:


> Thanks that's a finish on the tabby I haven't seen before.
> 
> Also missed on your last post you are a fellow NY (C)? Coach fan? Hard find in the city where there's so many options haha!



Yes, I’m in NYC. I spread the love around when it come to handbags.   The Coach Store wasn’t my only stop yesterday.


----------



## Naminé

mel823 said:


> I came home with one of the Ombre Tabby's. It's my first Tabby 18. Not really a fan of pink, but I think this ombre is so pretty.


Pretty!! I always loved these pillow Tabbies but the new ombre is becoming my favorite. So gorgeous!


----------



## mel823

Just saw this pop up on Dillard's. I was told the 26 was only in one color scheme when I went to the store. 

I just bought it. I had some money in my PayPal account thanks to some Stock X sales.


----------



## Naminé

mel823 said:


> Just saw this pop up on Dillard's. I was told the 26 was only in one color scheme when I went to the store.
> 
> I just bought it. I had some money in my PayPal account thanks to some Stock X sales.


Oh the blue ombre one is pretty, too. Enjoy!


----------



## Naminé

Just picked up this floral Willow tote at Macy's. The flowers are just so pretty.


----------



## Alexa5

Naminé said:


> Just picked up this floral Willow tote at Macy's. The flowers are just so pretty.
> View attachment 5412032


I love this print.  I bought a mini skinny in it...


----------



## Cashin1941

I definitely can't keep both so please help me decide. "Like" react for Pastel Ombre or "Lightbulb" react for Rainbow


----------



## cheremushki

Cashin1941 said:


> I definitely can't keep both so please help me decide. "Like" react for Pastel Ombre or "Lightbulb" react for Rainbow
> View attachment 5412140
> View attachment 5412141


heart for both?


----------



## newaroundhere

I’m over the moon with this!!! The colors are outside my comfort zone (I’m more of a cool toned gal), but this colorway was really speaking to me.


----------



## holiday123

Cashin1941 said:


> I definitely can't keep both so please help me decide. "Like" react for Pastel Ombre or "Lightbulb" react for Rainbow
> View attachment 5412140
> View attachment 5412141


I ordered that rainbow strap and both ombres ones lol. I'm not 100% I'll like the rainbow one because of all the extra colors. I voted for ombre, but rainbow seems like a fun addition.


----------



## tealocean

newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5412259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m over the moon with this!!! The colors are outside my comfort zone (I’m more of a cool toned gal), but this colorway was really speaking to me.


I'm a cool-tone-lover, and this ombre is beautiful to me too!  I hope @Syren sees your bag.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> I ordered that rainbow strap and both ombres ones lol. I'm not 100% I'll like the rainbow one because of all the extra colors. I voted for ombre, but rainbow seems like a fun addition.



I hate the extra colors with the rainbow.  They are the only reason I'm not buying this.   They should've continued with the rainbow to mirror the other half with red in the middle.


----------



## IntheOcean

Cashin1941 said:


> I definitely can't keep both so please help me decide. "Like" react for Pastel Ombre or "Lightbulb" react for Rainbow
> View attachment 5412140
> View attachment 5412141


I think the Pastel Ombre chain goes better with this shade of pink. The other one's too loud, IMO.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> I hate the extra colors with the rainbow.  They are the only reason I'm not buying this.   They should've continued with the rainbow to mirror the other half with red in the middle.


I 100% agree. I only ordered because I figured it would sell out and didn't want to chance it actually being better in person than I am expecting. The picture above though makes me pretty certain I'll return it.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> I 100% agree. I only ordered because I figured it would sell out and didn't want to chance it actually being better in person than I am expecting. The picture above though makes me pretty certain I'll return it.


Went to look and it is sold out, but now coach is showing I get 10% off everything. A little too late Coach, a little too late lol already ordered a bag charm and army green card case from the SAS this morning.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Went to look and it is sold out, but now coach is showing I get 10% off everything. A little too late Coach, a little too late lol already ordered a bag charm and army green card case from the SAS this morning.


Is that the birthday discount?


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Is that the birthday discount?


It's not my birthday month it just randomly popped up as code applied 10% off.


----------



## Cashin1941

I was definitely leaning towards the ombre until I tried it on my more colorful bags (this and some basquiat/nasa ones) and now I want to keep both  the ombre colors don't pop as much and are a bit muted

I think I'll wait for the resin one to arrive and then decide! Thank you all for your inputs


----------



## holiday123

Cashin1941 said:


> I was definitely leaning towards the ombre until I tried it on my more colorful bags (this and some basquiat/nasa ones) and now I want to keep both  the ombre colors don't pop as much and are a bit muted
> 
> I think I'll wait for the resin one to arrive and then decide! Thank you all for your inputs
> 
> View attachment 5412461


Were you able to order the resin one?


----------



## Cashin1941

holiday123 said:


> Were you able to order the resin one?


Not yet, SA thinks stock will be in this week though!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cashin1941 said:


> Not yet, SA thinks stock will be in this week though!


I have been wanting the resin one & did a chat with customer service who said "restocking" is expected sometime in June. I never knew it was ever "stocked"...


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I hate the extra colors with the rainbow.  They are the only reason I'm not buying this.   They should've continued with the rainbow to mirror the other half with red in the middle.


I didn't notice it until you mentioned it but now that I see it, I can't unsee it. Those other colors don't go with the rest.


----------



## whateve

Cashin1941 said:


> I was definitely leaning towards the ombre until I tried it on my more colorful bags (this and some basquiat/nasa ones) and now I want to keep both  the ombre colors don't pop as much and are a bit muted
> 
> I think I'll wait for the resin one to arrive and then decide! Thank you all for your inputs
> 
> View attachment 5412461


I'd like to see the resin one! Are any of these available in stores?


----------



## holiday123

Ombre straps arrived. I see a lot of potential...and then a family photo pre-ombre.


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> I ordered that rainbow strap and both ombres ones lol. I'm not 100% I'll like the rainbow one because of all the extra colors. I voted for ombre, but rainbow seems like a fun addition.





houseof999 said:


> I hate the extra colors with the rainbow.  They are the only reason I'm not buying this.   They should've continued with the rainbow to mirror the other half with red in the middle.





holiday123 said:


> I 100% agree. I only ordered because I figured it would sell out and didn't want to chance it actually being better in person than I am expecting. The picture above though makes me pretty certain I'll return it.





whateve said:


> I didn't notice it until you mentioned it but now that I see it, I can't unsee it. Those other colors don't go with the rest.


Personally I love the rainbow strap.  I love the vibrant colors, and I also like the additional colors on it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Ombre straps arrived. I see a lot of potential...and then a family photo pre-ombre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412832
> View attachment 5412834
> View attachment 5412835


Gorgeous pairings!!!! I think I can’t find any bags that would look great with these straps because I have very few solid colored bags. I think the green duffle might be my favorite combo you made!


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> Personally I love the rainbow strap.  I love the vibrant colors, and I also like the additional colors on it.


I like the vibrant colors just not sure about the extra. It'll be here tomorrow, but I'll be in NY until Wednesday so I won't be able to play with it until then.


----------



## holiday123

AstridRhapsody said:


> Gorgeous pairings!!!! I think I can’t find any bags that would look great with these straps because I have very few solid colored bags. I think the green duffle might be my favorite combo you made!


I love that green duffle lol. 

Yeah it would be tough to pair with patterns. I tried a few color block bags, but didn't love the look.  I only had a couple of minutes to play before DH came home and asked if I was having a photo shoot haha.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Ombre straps arrived. I see a lot of potential...and then a family photo pre-ombre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412832
> View attachment 5412834
> View attachment 5412835


How do the ombre straps feel on your shoulder? Are they comfortable? They look gorgeous!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> How do the ombre straps feel on your shoulder? Are they comfortable? They look gorgeous!


Just wearing around the house they aren't too bad and they're really light.  I'll have to load up a bag and take shopping to really see how they feel.


----------



## Addicted to bags

holiday123 said:


> Ombre straps arrived. I see a lot of potential...and then a family photo pre-ombre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412832
> View attachment 5412834
> View attachment 5412835


Looks great with your bags but is it comfortable on the shoulder?
Edit: Oops, looks like WE asked the question already.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Personally I love the rainbow strap.  I love the vibrant colors, and I also like the additional colors on it.


I loved all the colors too. To me, they make it go with almost anything.


----------



## tealocean

Cashin1941 said:


> I was definitely leaning towards the ombre until I tried it on my more colorful bags (this and some basquiat/nasa ones) and now I want to keep both  the ombre colors don't pop as much and are a bit muted
> 
> I think I'll wait for the resin one to arrive and then decide! Thank you all for your inputs
> 
> View attachment 5412461


It looks great with this your bag! It's a nice problem to like them both.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Ombre straps arrived. I see a lot of potential...and then a family photo pre-ombre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412832
> View attachment 5412834
> View attachment 5412835


What a beautiful sight! You must have so much fun choosing straps to go with bags. Those little ones in your group shot are gorgeous, and I especially love all the tea roses.


----------



## Jereni

Cashin1941 said:


> I definitely can't keep both so please help me decide. "Like" react for Pastel Ombre or "Lightbulb" react for Rainbow
> View attachment 5412140
> View attachment 5412141



These leather chain straps are SO fun.

Then I sat down and thought about it and I don’t have a single bag I think these would go with lol. A lot of my bags are top handles / satchels, so adding a strap in a medium length like this doesn’t really make sense. #firstworldproblems and all.


----------



## Miats

Cashin1941 said:


> I definitely can't keep both so please help me decide. "Like" react for Pastel Ombre or "Lightbulb" react for Rainbow
> View attachment 5412140
> View attachment 5412141


Both are absolutely beautiful . But if you must choose one, I think pastel should be the one to keep.


----------



## Sarah03

I posted this in another thread, but here is the rainbow webbing strap!


----------



## Cashin1941

Jereni said:


> These leather chain straps are SO fun.
> 
> Then I sat down and thought about it and I don’t have a single bag I think these would go with lol. A lot of my bags are top handles / satchels, so adding a strap in a medium length like this doesn’t really make sense. #firstworldproblems and all.


You can always buy some more to match the strap...I'm just kidding lol!! This coach addiction is real.


----------



## Cashin1941

holiday123 said:


> Ombre straps arrived. I see a lot of potential...and then a family photo pre-ombre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412832
> View attachment 5412834
> View attachment 5412835


Those tea rose straps are STUNNING.


----------



## Cashin1941

whateve said:


> I'd like to see the resin one! Are any of these available in stores?


Honestly I expect them to sell out before it hits the stores but some flagships will probably get some.

Swinging by this weekend to check out RTW as well so will report back


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Coach WYN Crossbody! Obsessed


----------



## Alexa5

I tried the rainbow strap with my rainbow bag for fun, lol, and one of my more solid color bags.  It is actually comfortable--it lies flatter than it seems it would, and they are really fun to touch--something about the light leather material.


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> I tried the rainbow strap with my rainbow bag for fun, lol, and one of my more solid color bags.  It is actually comfortable--it lies flatter than it seems it would, and they are really fun to touch--something about the light leather material.
> 
> View attachment 5413235
> View attachment 5413236


Hmm I think I might have to keep mine based on your picture lol very nice


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Hmm I think I might have to keep mine based on your picture lol very nice


Thanks!  I like it.  I tend to like vibrant color so it works for me.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Coach WYN Crossbody! Obsessed


So pretty!! What all can you fit in this? I have never seen a Wyn irl and I am considering it in ombré.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> It's not my birthday month it just randomly popped up as code applied 10% off.


What is with their site?! I just had the 10% pop up but once I logged in it vanished.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Not pictured: Work badge

Pouch in the back holds my IPhone 12 Pro. Waiting on gold chain from the outlet to dress her up love that it comes with that zippered pouch for credit cards and cash.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

AstridRhapsody said:


> So pretty!! What all can you fit in this? I have never seen a Wyn irl and I am considering it in ombré.


 See post on page 1808. Sorry for got to quite you so you would get a notification


----------



## Alexa5

AstridRhapsody said:


> So pretty!! What all can you fit in this? I have never seen a Wyn irl and I am considering it in ombré.





CostcoRhi84 said:


> Not pictured: Work badge
> 
> Pouch in the back holds my IPhone 12 Pro. Waiting on gold chain from the outlet to dress her up love that it comes with that zippered pouch for credit cards and cash.


This design looks like one of the LV bags.  I can’t remember the name of it, but it is the same shape and size, and has the inserts. Thankfully the Coach version would be more affordable. . @AstridRhapsody I think this would be similar to a Hayden in size.  It is skinnier than a Callie.  Just fyi in case you are hoping for something larger.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Alexa5 said:


> This design looks like one of the LV bags.  I can’t remember the name of it, but it is the same shape and size, and has the inserts. Thankfully the Coach version would be more affordable. . @AstridRhapsody I think this would be similar to a Hayden in size.  It is skinnier than a Callie.  Just fyi in case you are hoping for something larger.


Might not work for me then. I am carrying a Callie today and prefer that size to something smaller.


----------



## Alexa5

AstridRhapsody said:


> Might not work for me then. I am carrying a Callie today and prefer that size to something smaller.


The Callie is about 3/4 in deeper which does make a big difference.  I would have to go look again but the Hayden might even be a hair deeper than the Wyn.


----------



## holiday123

AstridRhapsody said:


> What is with their site?! I just had the 10% pop up but once I logged in it vanished.


They are so random. I also hate that it dumps my cart most times when I log in. 10% off plus 10% back through rak-uten would be nice though.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Alexa5 said:


> This design looks like one of the LV bags.  I can’t remember the name of it, but it is the same shape and size, and has the inserts. Thankfully the Coach version would be more affordable. . @AstridRhapsody I think this would be similar to a Hayden in size.  It is skinnier than a Callie.  Just fyi in case you are hoping for something larger.


Yes ma’am the Félicie. Was considering one, but no confidence in LV quality at the moment so happy with this as an alternative.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> They are so random. I also hate that it dumps my cart most times when I log in. 10% off plus 10% back through rak-uten would be nice though.


If I log out and clear everything it shows back up. It vanishes at checkout right before hitting submit order though.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> They are so random. I also hate that it dumps my cart most times when I log in. 10% off plus 10% back through rak-uten would be nice though.





AstridRhapsody said:


> If I log out and clear everything it shows back up. It vanishes at checkout right before hitting submit order though.


Ok, now it is showing up in my account. Might go ahead and order a few things and then make a final decision after they arrive.


----------



## Alexa5

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Yes ma’am the Félicie. Was considering one, but no confidence in LV quality at the moment so happy with this as an alternative.


Yes, that is it.  I was looking at their styles a while ago and can never remember the names, lol!


----------



## Cashin1941

Alexa5 said:


> I tried the rainbow strap with my rainbow bag for fun, lol, and one of my more solid color bags.  It is actually comfortable--it lies flatter than it seems it would, and they are really fun to touch--something about the light leather material.
> 
> View attachment 5413235
> View attachment 5413236


Woooow I love a good tearose dinky and that strap is a fantastic add


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I tried the rainbow strap with my rainbow bag for fun, lol, and one of my more solid color bags.  It is actually comfortable--it lies flatter than it seems it would, and they are really fun to touch--something about the light leather material.
> 
> View attachment 5413235
> View attachment 5413236


It looks so good like it was made for the rainbow bag!


----------



## mel823

The twins! 
Sorry I got that warm bedroom light.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Ombre straps arrived. I see a lot of potential...and then a family photo pre-ombre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412832
> View attachment 5412834
> View attachment 5412835


Love love it…I added that strap to my wait list…can‘t wait to add her to my collection


----------



## Lee22

Still a troupe fan


----------



## AstridRhapsody

mel823 said:


> The twins!
> Sorry I got that warm bedroom light.
> View attachment 5414792


So pretty!! Which is your favorite? I ended up ordering the pink/orange but maybe I should have gone with blue/green instead.


----------



## HeatherL

My first signature bag since the 00’s.  I couldn’t resist the denim or the style.  If this works out, I may go back for the papaya (which wasn’t in stock at my store).  I also couldn’t resist the cherry print but didn’t think I could pull off a bag in it.  Of course I got this as soon as I saw it but two days after receiving my outlet card case.  I use these as my main wallet and the outlet card case has already taken a back seat.  I don’t switch out SLG’s often but I just couldn’t resist the Cherry’s.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cashin1941 said:


> I definitely can't keep both so please help me decide. "Like" react for Pastel Ombre or "Lightbulb" react for Rainbow
> View attachment 5412140
> View attachment 5412141


Both straps look great with the bag, but I like rainbow because I can use it with so many other bags, especially my vintage bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Still a troupe fan
> View attachment 5415345
> View attachment 5415346


OMG! You were able to get this Troupe. I missed it on FOS. It is so beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## baghabitz34

HeatherL said:


> My first signature bag since the 00’s.  I couldn’t resist the denim or the style.  If this works out, I may go back for the papaya (which wasn’t in stock at my store).  I also couldn’t resist the cherry print but didn’t think I could pull off a bag in it.  Of course I got this as soon as I saw it but two days after receiving my outlet card case.  I use these as my main wallet and the outlet card case has already taken a back seat.  I don’t switch out SLG’s often but I just couldn’t resist the Cherry’s.
> View attachment 5415772
> View attachment 5415773


Love it! I just bought the same bag this past Saturday.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> OMG! You were able to get this Troupe. I missed it on FOS. It is so beautiful. Enjoy.


Yes! Yes! Thanks! I skipped the first time but then it popped up again and I was able to grab it. Then got the 15% adjustment too. And you know I always wanted the small black one as the 35 was too large. Even at the counter folks were complimenting.  It is a well made and lovely bag but we all know the great quality of the 1941 collection.


----------



## Lee22

Used my credit from the Coach (Re)Loved Exchange and grabbed this studio camera bag - blue bird. Another bag I can have fun with


----------



## crazyforcoach09

New arrivals


----------



## HeatherL

Sorry, this was supposed to be a reply.


----------



## HeatherL

Oops!  Another mistake.  Sorry!


----------



## Sarah03

Keylime Pillow Madison & Ombre Wyn wallet!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> Keylime Pillow Madison & Ombre Wyn wallet!


I have the keylime Madison coming tomorrow! Love both items!


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> I have the keylime Madison coming tomorrow! Love both items!


I hope you love it! It’s a cool bag!


----------



## mel823

AstridRhapsody said:


> So pretty!! Which is your favorite? I ended up ordering the pink/orange but maybe I should have gone with blue/green instead.


Now now a mother should never say which one of her kids she favors, but it’s the Petunia. Reminds of a tropical sunset and I’m also a warm toned person


----------



## Biran

Just got a Corner Zip Wristlet from the Pride collection. I love the size it fits everything I need without being too bulky and I can carry on my wrist wherever I go


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Got a new Rowan Satchel from the outlet!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Yes! Yes! Thanks! I skipped the first time but then it popped up again and I was able to grab it. Then got the 15% adjustment too. And you know I always wanted the small black one as the 35 was too large. Even at the counter folks were complimenting.  It is a well made and lovely bag but we all know the great quality of the 1941 collection.


Yes, I remember you liked the small Troupe Carryall. I love 1941 collection too.


Lee22 said:


> Used my credit from the Coach (Re)Loved Exchange and grabbed this studio camera bag - blue bird. Another bag I can have fun with
> View attachment 5416506


So cute!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> New arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416517
> View attachment 5416518


Love the Map bag with varsity stripe.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> Thanks for the photo.
> 
> Stone is the only color I can find. The Spring 1994 catalog lists it as available for a few Classic styles like the Willis, Nicholas Drawstring and Vista Bag but they don't seem to have bothered to include a photo of it on any bag in the catalog. But it's the only color that seems to fit.
> 
> It drives me nuts - they show dozens of styles in Black, as if we didn't know what a black Coach looked like, but nothing at all for a new or unusual color we've never seen before. AAARRRGGGHH.
> 
> View attachment 5406392



Figuring out the actual color and the correct color name is one of the most frustrating parts of vintage bag collection IMO!


----------



## Cashin1941

New resin strap! 
Pros: the colors show up beautifully in the light
Cons: silver hardware (I don't mind mixing metals but some people might not!) 

It is also incredibly squeaky, I'm going to try rubbing some dryer sheets or waxing the connections but might be a display chain mostly if it doesn't work.


----------



## holiday123

Not sure about this strap. Very squeaky and how durable do you think it is? I really like the look though.

This hitch bag I love. @Teagaggle  didn't you remove the strap somehow? I think if I cut the d ring off I can get a replacement on Amazon to make it removable or use my novelty straps?
Then just a couple small items I picked up on day 1 of the sale. Can't say no to a tearose charm and I love these little wallets.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Not sure about this strap. Very squeaky and how durable do you think it is? I really like the look though.
> 
> This hitch bag I love. @Teagaggle  didn't you remove the strap somehow? I think if I cut the d ring off I can get a replacement on Amazon to make it removable or use my novelty straps?
> Then just a couple small items I picked up on day 1 of the sale. Can't say no to a tearose charm and I love these little wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420920
> View attachment 5420921
> View attachment 5420922


Gorgeous items!! I find it easier to just use a seam ripper to remove bag straps. A few tugs and the stitches come right out, then I can easily use my novelty straps on the D rings. It is the easiest way for me.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Not sure about this strap. Very squeaky and how durable do you think it is? I really like the look though.
> 
> This hitch bag I love. @Teagaggle  didn't you remove the strap somehow? I think if I cut the d ring off I can get a replacement on Amazon to make it removable or use my novelty straps?
> Then just a couple small items I picked up on day 1 of the sale. Can't say no to a tearose charm and I love these little wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420920
> View attachment 5420921
> View attachment 5420922


My resin chain comes tomorrow as well as my hitch in white. I'll post photos & let you know my thoughts. Seems the link strap we were all waiting for may not be worth the wait!
I'm assuming you are good with the Hitch if you are planning on removing the strap. I'm undecided about my Hitch (assuming it arrives in good condition).
As for the d-rings, yes, I carefully cut the threads on my army green studio bag. Then, because the rings they used on the bag itself were rectangular & not a d-ring, hubby carefully cut them off with bolt cutters & I replaced them with d-rings I found on Amazon that screw in & the are perfect. I'll find a link & post it later. I do have extra dogleash clips that I'll use to attach to the strap from the studio bag so I can use it with the studio or other bags. Wow, that is long winded!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> My resin chain comes tomorrow as well as my hitch in white. I'll post photos & let you know my thoughts. Seems the link strap we were all waiting for may not be worth the wait!
> I'm assuming you are good with the Hitch if you are planning on removing the strap. I'm undecided about my Hitch (assuming it arrives in good condition).
> As for the d-rings, yes, I carefully cut the threads on my army green studio bag. Then, because the rings they used on the bag itself were rectangular & not a d-ring, hubby carefully cut them off with bolt cutters & I replaced them with d-rings I found on Amazon that screw in & the are perfect. I'll find a link & post it later. I do have extra dogleash clips that I'll use to attach to the strap from the studio bag so I can use it with the studio or other bags. Wow, that is long winded!


Yes the hitch is just the color I was looking for as a pop of fun this summer. I would like 1 extra pocket inside, but it's big enough for my needs and I love the ease of the magnetic closure. I'm thinking to either use bolt cutters on the d-ring and get a spring gate d-ring to use the original strap or novelty straps or do as @AstridRhapsody suggested and use a seam ripper to remove the strap. I am not crafty but I'm picturing being able to still use the strap if I add dogleash clips and just bolt the part I ripped back together...because I dare not try to sew...LOL


----------



## KaliDaisy

I had to hunt down this color at the outlets in my area and lucked out - one store had one left! The City Tote arrived today and I am in LOVE with this shade of purple!! It brings me so much joy, especially the flower pattern inside   I also picked up the Coach organizer and it fits perfectly. I'm hoping this will be my new personal carry-on for traveling.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Yes the hitch is just the color I was looking for as a pop of fun this summer. I would like 1 extra pocket inside, but it's big enough for my needs and I love the ease of the magnetic closure. I'm thinking to either use bolt cutters on the d-ring and get a spring gate d-ring to use the original strap or novelty straps or do as @AstridRhapsody suggested and use a seam ripper to remove the strap. I am not crafty but I'm picturing being able to still use the strap if I add dogleash clips and just bolt the part I ripped back together...because I dare not try to sew...LOL


Glad you love your Hitch! I agree about having just one more pocket tho.
I've done the strap thing on a few. I used gorilla glue & a small clamp to hold the strap pieces around the dogleash clip. Once dried & strong, I did sew using a large needle & heavy duty thread just on the sides closest to where the dogleash clip attaches.


----------



## mel823

KaliDaisy said:


> I had to hunt down this color at the outlets in my area and lucked out - one store had one left! The City Tote arrived today and I am in LOVE with this shade of purple!! It brings me so much joy, especially the flower pattern inside   I also picked up the Coach organizer and it fits perfectly. I'm hoping this will be my new personal carry-on for traveling.
> 
> View attachment 5420944
> 
> View attachment 5420945
> 
> View attachment 5420947


Gorgeous! Purple is my favorite color.  I hope they restock all the purples that sold out. Where do you get the Coach organizer?


----------



## KaliDaisy

mel823 said:


> Gorgeous! Purple is my favorite color.  I hope they restock all the purples that sold out. Where do you get the Coach organizer?



I purchased my insert at the outlet, but they also have it available on the outlet website - it comes in a dark color and light color.

Coach Tote Insert


----------



## Lee22

Still hooked on the quilted Willis  
Also received cute jewelry case with purchase and picked up the card case too.


----------



## jessica.berman

Tali Bucket Bag with the leather strap it came with and the short strap from my Tate Carryall.  It also came with a woven strap!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

She arrives today and paired her with a chunky chain


----------



## IntheOcean

KaliDaisy said:


> I had to hunt down this color at the outlets in my area and lucked out - one store had one left! The City Tote arrived today and I am in LOVE with this shade of purple!! It brings me so much joy, especially the flower pattern inside   I also picked up the Coach organizer and it fits perfectly. I'm hoping this will be my new personal carry-on for traveling.
> 
> View attachment 5420944
> 
> View attachment 5420945
> 
> View attachment 5420947


 Love the little floral details on the inside!  Beautiful tote.


Lee22 said:


> Still hooked on the quilted Willis
> Also received cute jewelry case with purchase and picked up the card case too.
> 
> View attachment 5421307
> View attachment 5421308
> View attachment 5421309


Pretty jewelry case!  You got it for free with your purchase? That's amazing!


----------



## Jereni

jessica.berman said:


> Tali Bucket Bag with the leather strap it came with and the short strap from my Tate Carryall.  It also came with a woven strap!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421315



This is very cute!!! Hadn’t seen this style yet.


----------



## Lee22

IntheOcean said:


> Love the little floral details on the inside!  Beautiful tote.
> 
> Pretty jewelry case!  You got it for free with your purchase? That's amazing!


Yes it was free with $150 purchase


----------



## jessica.berman

Jereni said:


> This is very cute!!! Hadn’t seen this style yet.



I saw it online and it caught my attention (any bucket bag style always does haha) and I was able to go see it in the store.  The red orange color was really pretty in person as well (more red than orange) but I almost always go for black.


----------



## belle_91

I got the new ombre rexy scarf, but it arrived both damaged and dirty 
Not sure if I should exchange or just return.
I'm not sure where coach keeps their warehouses, but it shipped from Florida so I wonder if it came from a store.


----------



## inkfade

This is my first Coach purchase in a really long time, so I'm pretty excited! I got the Kira crossbody with Coach badge. The canvas is darker in real life than on the website, but I'm okay with that since it hopefully won't show spots/stains as much. I already have a Kira crossbody in boysenberry that I love, but I wanted the same bag in something lighter, for when I wear something other than my typical black clothing. I'm glad I waited as long as I did to buy it, I snagged it for $97 off the Coach website.


----------



## HeatherL

I picked up this beauty yesterday. I had originally gotten the Tali in denim but my mother liked it so much I gave it to her for her birthday present!  I also ordered the Tali in papaya, can’t wait to get it.  I can’t believe I bought three full price bags, I haven’t done that since the Rogue (when we were all told it was never going to go on sale).  To make me feel better, I brought in 3 bags for the relove program (had to do three separate transactions) & I had gift cards.  I don’t know what it is about the denim collection, but I love it!


----------



## cheremushki

This is my only 2nd coach bag.. and I can see how Coach purchases can be more dangerous than LV.


----------



## MiniMabel

New Tea Rose Dinkier……such a sweetie!   

I’ve also added it to the Tea Roses Clubhouse


----------



## Caspin22

KaliDaisy said:


> I had to hunt down this color at the outlets in my area and lucked out - one store had one left! The City Tote arrived today and I am in LOVE with this shade of purple!! It brings me so much joy, especially the flower pattern inside   I also picked up the Coach organizer and it fits perfectly. I'm hoping this will be my new personal carry-on for traveling.
> 
> View attachment 5420944
> 
> View attachment 5420945
> 
> View attachment 5420947



I'm not typically an outlet gal, but I just ordered three MFF SLG's in the same purple print that's on the inside of your bag.  It's the prettiest thing I've seen in a long time, and I agree, it's an amazing shade of purple.  Bonus for me that the hardware on the purple is silver!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Caspin22 said:


> I'm not typically an outlet gal, but I just ordered three MFF SLG's in the same purple print that's on the inside of your bag.  It's the prettiest thing I've seen in a long time, and I agree, it's an amazing shade of purple.  Bonus for me that the hardware on the purple is silver!



Please share pics when you get your items!! I agree, those SLGs with the flower pattern are so cute! I've been really tempted to get the matching little card case to go with my bag and I might just order it today.

Also - YES to the silver hardware!!! LOL That's really what sold me on the purple bag, silver HW is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Caspin22

KaliDaisy said:


> Please share pics when you get your items!! I agree, those SLGs with the flower pattern are so cute! I've been really tempted to get the matching little card case to go with my bag and I might just order it today.
> 
> Also - YES to the silver hardware!!! LOL That's really what sold me on the purple bag, silver HW is my absolute favorite.



I will!  I got the Medium Corner Zip Wallet, the Corner Zip Wristlet, and the Attachment Card Case...can't wait to see them in person.  I haven't been to an outlet store in quite some time.


----------



## Alexa5

Caspin22 said:


> I will!  I got the Medium Corner Zip Wallet, the Corner Zip Wristlet, and the Attachment Card Case...can't wait to see them in person.  I haven't been to an outlet store in quite some time.


You will love them all.  I kept everything I bought in this print and color.  I also bought card cases in the orange and pink and like those too.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Caspin22 said:


> I will!  I got the Medium Corner Zip Wallet, the Corner Zip Wristlet, and the Attachment Card Case...can't wait to see them in person.  I haven't been to an outlet store in quite some time.



I ended up ordering the purple Attachment Card Case since they have an extra 20% off today!!


----------



## JenJBS

KaliDaisy said:


> I ended up ordering the purple Attachment Card Case since they have an extra 20% off today!!



Please post pics of it once it arrives.


----------



## hachi29

Doubled Zip Shoulder bag 
Slightly bigger than Cassie


----------



## SEWDimples

Finally snagged a Woven Troupe. Love all the details. Perfect match with novelty strap.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Finally snagged a Woven Troupe. Love all the details. Perfect match with novelty strap.
> 
> View attachment 5426204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426205


Twins oh yes!! Enjoy!


----------



## HeatherL

It finally came in, the Tali in papaya.  I got the card case too.
I almost feel like this needs something to break it up.  I think this bag will be beautiful when it breaks in tho & when worn it looks better then sitting for a picture.  I may have to wear the guitar strap with it to break up the solid color.  I this will be very pretty in the Fall as well.


----------



## Miats

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5426693
> 
> It finally came in, the Tali in papaya.  I got the card case too.
> I almost feel like this needs something to break it up.  I think this bag will be beautiful when it breaks in tho & when worn it looks better then sitting for a picture.  I may have to wear the guitar strap with it to break up the solid color.  I this will be very pretty in the Fall as well.


Stunning 
I have been eyeing this beauty as well…. I just can’t decide on the colour.


----------



## HeatherL

Miats said:


> Stunning
> I have been eyeing this beauty as well…. I just can’t decide on the colour.


Coach just added the Red/orange color to the sale!  Good luck deciding & this is a really easy & fun carry.


----------



## Cashin1941

I missed out on the pistachio tabby the first time around so was happy to find it while travelling (and on sale!). The color is so lovely.

Picked up a mirrored tearose keychain too


----------



## ILBagLady

Impulse vacation buy.  I mean…it was on sale, how could I resist?!


----------



## holiday123

So this arrived and was worth the wait    Green was my first choice, red was second and is already on the way LOL. I wasn't sure the back pocket would fit my phone so I didn't want to order both colors at the same time just in case. Well fits my phone perfectly and inside fits my wallet and plenty of other items.
Arrived in an envelope vs. a box (thanks Coach for saving me on the international postage haha) and was in a dustbag and had another dustbag inside. Perfect condition! Just a bit smaller than Cassie, but still long enough to fit everything I carry.
I still can't believe Coach international sites are on their 2nd season of colors while USA can't seem to get any colors of this bag  Shipping to my uk mailbox is seamless. One thing I never paid attention to is that paypal GBP to USD conversion rate fluctuates so I actually paid $9 more for red than green.  I tried to hold off for 50% vs. 40% off, but I think I waited long enough. This is only my 3rd (red will be 4th) Coach bag purchase since Black Friday 2021 so overall I am still doing very well.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> So this arrived and was worth the wait    Green was my first choice, red was second and is already on the way LOL. I wasn't sure the back pocket would fit my phone so I didn't want to order both colors at the same time just in case. Well fits my phone perfectly and inside fits my wallet and plenty of other items.
> Arrived in an envelope vs. a box (thanks Coach for saving me on the international postage haha) and was in a dustbag and had another dustbag inside. Perfect condition! Just a bit smaller than Cassie, but still long enough to fit everything I carry.
> I still can't believe Coach international sites are on their 2nd season of colors while USA can't seem to get any colors of this bag  Shipping to my uk mailbox is seamless. One thing I never paid attention to is that paypal GBP to USD conversion rate fluctuates so I actually paid $9 more for red than green.  I tried to hold off for 50% vs. 40% off, but I think I waited long enough. This is only my 3rd (red will be 4th) Coach bag purchase since Black Friday 2021 so overall I am still doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430516
> View attachment 5430518
> View attachment 5430519


Color me super jealous! I also applaud your diligence & patience! I just don't have it. Only one with dark hardware & it's not a colorblock that appeals to me enough to jump thru hoops. 
I cannot understand why this hasn't come to the US. That said, congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Color me super jealous! I also applaud your diligence & patience! I just don't have it. Only one with dark hardware & it's not a colorblock that appeals to me enough to jump thru hoops.
> I cannot understand why this hasn't come to the US. That said, congrats on your new beauty!


Thank you! Korea has a sage color block and a carnation color that's quite pretty, but not 100% sure on shipments from there to USA or the exchange rate. If sage was on coach UK I'd order it too lol. 
I don't understand either why some silhouettes never make it here. Especially since this would sell pretty well.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> So this arrived and was worth the wait    Green was my first choice, red was second and is already on the way LOL. I wasn't sure the back pocket would fit my phone so I didn't want to order both colors at the same time just in case. Well fits my phone perfectly and inside fits my wallet and plenty of other items.
> Arrived in an envelope vs. a box (thanks Coach for saving me on the international postage haha) and was in a dustbag and had another dustbag inside. Perfect condition! Just a bit smaller than Cassie, but still long enough to fit everything I carry.
> I still can't believe Coach international sites are on their 2nd season of colors while USA can't seem to get any colors of this bag  Shipping to my uk mailbox is seamless. One thing I never paid attention to is that paypal GBP to USD conversion rate fluctuates so I actually paid $9 more for red than green.  I tried to hold off for 50% vs. 40% off, but I think I waited long enough. This is only my 3rd (red will be 4th) Coach bag purchase since Black Friday 2021 so overall I am still doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430516
> View attachment 5430518
> View attachment 5430519


Gorgeous! I love this bag. The contract colors on handle and strap are perfect. I’ve seen a Chalk
Colorblock and some with resin recycled handles that I would like. Also, the black with Oxblood handle and strap is beautiful.


----------



## Jereni

holiday123 said:


> Thank you! Korea has a sage color block and a carnation color that's quite pretty, but not 100% sure on shipments from there to USA or the exchange rate. If sage was on coach UK I'd order it too lol.
> I don't understand either why some silhouettes never make it here. Especially since this would sell pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430570



OMG I DIE. What a fascinating color combination. How do I find a way to procure this? Ugh.


----------



## houseof999

Carrying my circle bag today


----------



## holiday123

Jereni said:


> OMG I DIE. What a fascinating color combination. How do I find a way to procure this? Ugh.


It's also available in Australia. I don't know the conversation/import from there either but would be less of a language barrier for me to research a little.


----------



## Cashin1941

Jereni said:


> OMG I DIE. What a fascinating color combination. How do I find a way to procure this? Ugh.


I procured my cashin kisslock from Korea as well. I am given whatever exchange rate paypal is giving that day since I use g&s. My supplier didn't charge me a lot to procure but I am def a bit bummed the bag is on sale now haha! No regrets though because it already sold out elsewhere.

Shipping cost me an arm and leg though and you'll have to be careful with customs at that price point. Most local suppliers are cheaper than proxy shoppers but they usually speak little english.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> So this arrived and was worth the wait    Green was my first choice, red was second and is already on the way LOL. I wasn't sure the back pocket would fit my phone so I didn't want to order both colors at the same time just in case. Well fits my phone perfectly and inside fits my wallet and plenty of other items.
> Arrived in an envelope vs. a box (thanks Coach for saving me on the international postage haha) and was in a dustbag and had another dustbag inside. Perfect condition! Just a bit smaller than Cassie, but still long enough to fit everything I carry.
> I still can't believe Coach international sites are on their 2nd season of colors while USA can't seem to get any colors of this bag  Shipping to my uk mailbox is seamless. One thing I never paid attention to is that paypal GBP to USD conversion rate fluctuates so I actually paid $9 more for red than green.  I tried to hold off for 50% vs. 40% off, but I think I waited long enough. This is only my 3rd (red will be 4th) Coach bag purchase since Black Friday 2021 so overall I am still doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430516
> View attachment 5430518
> View attachment 5430519





holiday123 said:


> So this arrived and was worth the wait    Green was my first choice, red was second and is already on the way LOL. I wasn't sure the back pocket would fit my phone so I didn't want to order both colors at the same time just in case. Well fits my phone perfectly and inside fits my wallet and plenty of other items.
> Arrived in an envelope vs. a box (thanks Coach for saving me on the international postage haha) and was in a dustbag and had another dustbag inside. Perfect condition! Just a bit smaller than Cassie, but still long enough to fit everything I carry.
> I still can't believe Coach international sites are on their 2nd season of colors while USA can't seem to get any colors of this bag  Shipping to my uk mailbox is seamless. One thing I never paid attention to is that paypal GBP to USD conversion rate fluctuates so I actually paid $9 more for red than green.  I tried to hold off for 50% vs. 40% off, but I think I waited long enough. This is only my 3rd (red will be 4th) Coach bag purchase since Black Friday 2021 so overall I am still doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430516
> View attachment 5430518
> View attachment 5430519


What a beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## holiday123

Cashin1941 said:


> I procured my cashin kisslock from Korea as well. I am given whatever exchange rate paypal is giving that day since I use g&s. My supplier didn't charge me a lot to procure but I am def a bit bummed the bag is on sale now haha! No regrets though because it already sold out elsewhere.
> 
> Shipping cost me an arm and leg though and you'll have to be careful with customs at that price point. Most local suppliers are cheaper than proxy shoppers but they usually speak little english.


That's one reason I sent in separate shipments, to be below the import fee threshold. Shipping is expensive for the service/speed I chose, but still less total than with import fee. UPS picked up Friday and delivered Monday!

Still don't know why Coach makes it so hard!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Carrying my circle bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431499


So cute. Like circle bags.


----------



## Cashin1941

holiday123 said:


> That's one reason I sent in separate shipments, to be below the import fee threshold. Shipping is expensive for the service/speed I chose, but still less total than with import fee. UPS picked up Friday and delivered Monday!
> 
> Still don't know why Coach makes it so hard!



Oh it must be cheaper in UK than the KR site! I think it's over the 800 threshold for the KR site (pending how honest one wants to be with taxes included lol!)

Does anyone know for import rules if you can go off the discount price or the msrp? Sometimes the gap is quite big


----------



## whateve

Cashin1941 said:


> Oh it must be cheaper in UK than the KR site! I think it's over the 800 threshold for the KR site (pending how honest one wants to be with taxes included lol!)
> 
> Does anyone know for import rules if you can go off the discount price or the msrp? Sometimes the gap is quite big


I thought it was the actual price you paid.


----------



## Wendyann7

This arrived today after one popped up on coach.com.  I also got the 30 in Dove gray last week. Can’t decide if I should keep both.  I love the dove gray but which it came in the 25 due to the weight.


----------



## holiday123

Cashin1941 said:


> Oh it must be cheaper in UK than the KR site! I think it's over the 800 threshold for the KR site (pending how honest one wants to be with taxes included lol!)
> 
> Does anyone know for import rules if you can go off the discount price or the msrp? Sometimes the gap is quite big


It was a little over $500 after the conversion. I put the price I paid on the customs form.


----------



## Biran

I got this yesterday at my local Uptown Cheapskate. I love it.


----------



## Jereni

holiday123 said:


> It's also available in Australia. I don't know the conversation/import from there either but would be less of a language barrier for me to research a little.





Cashin1941 said:


> I procured my cashin kisslock from Korea as well. I am given whatever exchange rate paypal is giving that day since I use g&s. My supplier didn't charge me a lot to procure but I am def a bit bummed the bag is on sale now haha! No regrets though because it already sold out elsewhere.
> 
> Shipping cost me an arm and leg though and you'll have to be careful with customs at that price point. Most local suppliers are cheaper than proxy shoppers but they usually speak little english.



Thanks both of you for the responses. I’m safe because I pulled up the site to look at the bag and they lost me at the olive green sides of the bag. To me that clashes too much with the minty sage color.


----------



## holiday123

Jereni said:


> Thanks both of you for the responses. I’m safe because I pulled up the site to look at the bag and they lost me at the olive green sides of the bag. To me that clashes too much with the minty sage color.


Ah thanks I'm safe then. I never looked at the sides.


----------



## indiaink

Mini-reveal: My brand-new Marlie that I just picked up a a local consignment store for $45. I’m still giddy; I hadn’t looked at Coach since I was disappointed by the Cassie and the Rogue before it; the Marlie seems to be (my always late to the party) perfect-for-me wonder bag! Love the top handle, love the big open space inside with the side pockets, love the exterior slip pocket. Happy me! Can’t believe she was never carried (still had the tag on) and … brand-new. For $45. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Iamminda

indiaink said:


> Mini-reveal: My brand-new Marlie that I just picked up a a local consignment store for $45. I’m still giddy; I hadn’t looked at Coach since I was disappointed by the Cassie and the Rogue before it; the Marlie seems to be (my always late to the party) perfect-for-me wonder bag! Love the top handle, love the big open space inside with the side pockets, love the exterior slip pocket. Happy me! Can’t believe she was never carried (still had the tag on) and … brand-new. For $45. Thanks for letting me share.



So cute and what a lucky find — enjoy!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

ILBagLady said:


> Impulse vacation buy.  I mean…it was on sale, how could I resist?!


I bought this wallet. I didn't know there was a matching bag. Now I'm eyeing the bag. It looks good. Congrats!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

holiday123 said:


> So this arrived and was worth the wait    Green was my first choice, red was second and is already on the way LOL. I wasn't sure the back pocket would fit my phone so I didn't want to order both colors at the same time just in case. Well fits my phone perfectly and inside fits my wallet and plenty of other items.
> Arrived in an envelope vs. a box (thanks Coach for saving me on the international postage haha) and was in a dustbag and had another dustbag inside. Perfect condition! Just a bit smaller than Cassie, but still long enough to fit everything I carry.
> I still can't believe Coach international sites are on their 2nd season of colors while USA can't seem to get any colors of this bag  Shipping to my uk mailbox is seamless. One thing I never paid attention to is that paypal GBP to USD conversion rate fluctuates so I actually paid $9 more for red than green.  I tried to hold off for 50% vs. 40% off, but I think I waited long enough. This is only my 3rd (red will be 4th) Coach bag purchase since Black Friday 2021 so overall I am still doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430516
> View attachment 5430518
> View attachment 5430519


I haven't followed your journey but I really want one of these top handles. I tried to get some one to buy one for me but they were unsuccessful. I think I may have to try one of the international sites myself. They have so many fabulous ones out. Yours is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## holiday123

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't followed your journey but I really want one of these top handles. I tried to get some one to buy one for me but they were unsuccessful. I think I may have to try one of the international sites myself. They have so many fabulous ones out. Yours is gorgeous. Congrats!


Thank you. Coach US just added a couple of artsy ones...maybe that means the plain ones will be coming soon fingers crossed!


----------



## Cashin1941

holiday123 said:


> It was a little over $500 after the conversion. I put the price I paid on the customs form.


Thanks! I get nervous because I really don't want to lose my global entry/tsa precheck haha and I heard if you get flagged they pull it.

Going to Paris later this year and looking to do some damage haha!


----------



## Katinahat

Alexa5 said:


> I tried the rainbow strap with my rainbow bag for fun, lol, and one of my more solid color bags.  It is actually comfortable--it lies flatter than it seems it would, and they are really fun to touch--something about the light leather material.
> 
> View attachment 5413235
> View attachment 5413236





holiday123 said:


> Hmm I think I might have to keep mine based on your picture lol very nice





Cashin1941 said:


> New resin strap!
> Pros: the colors show up beautifully in the light
> Cons: silver hardware (I don't mind mixing metals but some people might not!)
> 
> It is also incredibly squeaky, I'm going to try rubbing some dryer sheets or waxing the connections but might be a display chain mostly if it doesn't work.
> 
> View attachment 5420633





holiday123 said:


> Not sure about this strap. Very squeaky and how durable do you think it is? I really like the look though.
> 
> This hitch bag I love. @Teagaggle  didn't you remove the strap somehow? I think if I cut the d ring off I can get a replacement on Amazon to make it removable or use my novelty straps?
> Then just a couple small items I picked up on day 1 of the sale. Can't say no to a tearose charm and I love these little wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420920
> View attachment 5420921
> View attachment 5420922


Loving all the straps! I just bought the pink ombré resin one but find to my disappointment it squeaks too. I should have read about it here first. I like it though so it’s probably a keeper. I bought it for use with my Mulberry pink mini Alexa but was inspired to try it with my tearose dinky by @Alexa5 . Can’t decide if it steals from the roses.


----------



## Alexa5

Katinahat said:


> Loving all the straps! I just bought the pink ombré resin one but find to my disappointment it squeaks too. I should have read about it here first. I like it though so it’s probably a keeper. I bought it for use with my Mulberry pink mini Alexa but was inspired to try it with my tearose dinky by @Alexa5 . Can’t decide if it steals from the roses.
> View attachment 5434883


I like it!  I think the resin ones squeak, but the leather ones don't, just fyi in case you ever go the leather route on the straps.


----------



## Sarah03

Rogue 25 in Papaya! I love the redesign- it’s light and the satchel handles fold outward! The color reminds me of the butterscotch rogue I sold.


----------



## holiday123

Chambray arrived. Fully wrapped. Is it really this heavy? The picture made me think the suede lining was papaya not honey. Love the suede sides and trim color. I think I like it. I have to unwrap and decide.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Baby sister just arrived. 18 can hold my cell, small wallet, keys, powder, and lipgloss.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Chambray arrived. Fully wrapped. Is it really this heavy? The picture made me think the suede lining was papaya not honey. Love the suede sides and trim color. I think I like it. I have to unwrap and decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436354
> View attachment 5436355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436353


That is a gorgeous blue! I didn’t realize the sides were suede when I was checking it out online.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Chambray arrived. Fully wrapped. Is it really this heavy? The picture made me think the suede lining was papaya not honey. Love the suede sides and trim color. I think I like it. I have to unwrap and decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436354
> View attachment 5436355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436353


Mine should come tomorrow. I am concerned about the weight but that's why I ordered...easier to return! LOL...


----------



## holiday123

AstridRhapsody said:


> Baby sister just arrived. 18 can hold my cell, small wallet, keys, powder, and lipgloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436356


Adorable!


AstridRhapsody said:


> That is a gorgeous blue! I didn’t realize the sides were suede when I was checking it out online.


Yes the blue is really pretty and the sides were a nice surprise 


Teagaggle said:


> Mine should come tomorrow. I am concerned about the weight but that's why I ordered...easier to return! LOL...


Yes! I probably won't be able to give it too much attention until Friday, but it felt heavy at first impression...of course it was the end of a long work day and it's like 100 degrees here so that could have played a part. Let me know your thought when your arrives.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

AstridRhapsody said:


> Baby sister just arrived. 18 can hold my cell, small wallet, keys, powder, and lipgloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436356


Love the Ruby 18! Just gorgeous Where did you find it in the olive!!? Thank you ❤️


----------



## AstridRhapsody

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love the Ruby 18! Just gorgeous Where did you find it in the olive!!? Thank you ❤


Zappos had a few in stock but it sold out pretty quickly. Dillard’s had it a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Zappos had a few in stock but it sold out pretty quickly. Dillard’s had it a few weeks ago as well.


I think I saw it on Saks or Neiman. If it had dark hardware like it's big sister,  I'd have picked it up.


----------



## Cashin1941

First Coach decor piece. Super fell in love with the color schemes.

Shout out to Coach NYC for throwing a blast of a launch for the Tom Wesselman collab- the drinks, food and crowd were so fun!

Men's RTW pieces were more fun than the women's although some of the bags were stunning.

I grabbed some extra stickers from the event and happy to pass along to anyone in NYC!


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue 30 in Washed Chambray. Totally wrapped. Ordered it on a whim...my 1st with this new design. Need to play with it a bit over the weekend & decide. Just glad onw arrived in excellent condition!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 30 in Washed Chambray. Totally wrapped. Ordered it on a whim...my 1st with this new design. Need to play with it a bit over the weekend & decide. Just glad onw arrived in excellent condition!
> View attachment 5436763
> View attachment 5436764
> View attachment 5436765


It's beautiful!


----------



## holiday123

Candy apple multi rogue top handle. Wowsa. Love this red, it's got some burnishing and the colorblock is chestnut. I expected oxblood.  Good surprise.


----------



## Lee22

Swinger 20 with tea rose. New to me and has brightened my day


----------



## SEWDimples

Katinahat said:


> Loving all the straps! I just bought the pink ombré resin one but find to my disappointment it squeaks too. I should have read about it here first. I like it though so it’s probably a keeper. I bought it for use with my Mulberry pink mini Alexa but was inspired to try it with my tearose dinky by @Alexa5 . Can’t decide if it steals from the roses.
> View attachment 5434883


These chain link straps are so versatile. They can be used with so many bags.


Sarah03 said:


> Rogue 25 in Papaya! I love the redesign- it’s light and the satchel handles fold outward! The color reminds me of the butterscotch rogue I sold.


Love this color.


holiday123 said:


> Chambray arrived. Fully wrapped. Is it really this heavy? The picture made me think the suede lining was papaya not honey. Love the suede sides and trim color. I think I like it. I have to unwrap and decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436354
> View attachment 5436355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436353


Beautiful!


holiday123 said:


> Candy apple multi rogue top handle. Wowsa. Love this red, it's got some burnishing and the colorblock is chestnut. I expected oxblood.  Good surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437066
> View attachment 5437067


Gorgeous bag. It is on my wishlist.


Lee22 said:


> Swinger 20 with tea rose. New to me and has brightened my day
> View attachment 5437074
> View attachment 5437075


So cute.


----------



## SEWDimples

Picked up a few items at outlet.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Picked up a few items at outlet.
> View attachment 5438066
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438067
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438068


Twins on the car card case and the fob. I've been using that card case for about a month. The card pocket on the front is so handy.


----------



## ILBagLady

SEWDimples said:


> Picked up a few items at outlet.
> View attachment 5438066
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438067
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438068


Twinning with the floral bag charm! I ordered it online a couple weeks ago. It’s so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

SEWDimples said:


> Picked up a few items at outlet.
> View attachment 5438066
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438067
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438068



Very cute!


----------



## Narnanz

City willis finished...and my first time trying to do a reel.


----------



## n4n6906

Took this new gal out today. it’s the Foldover Cut Out Clutch Crossbody. Haven’t seen any reviews or comments on it so far. I am loving it when I need a break from my LV DZP. This does hold less than the DZP, because it’s thinner and less forgiving due to the folding over of the top. I also had a spare customized coach tag, and the brighter color gives it a nice contrast. There’s also a hidden zipped compartment when the fold is lifted up. Looking forward to bringing her out more.


----------



## purly

Sarah03 said:


> Rogue 25 in Papaya! I love the redesign- it’s light and the satchel handles fold outward! The color reminds me of the butterscotch rogue I sold.



The rogue looks so practical imo. I've been thinking about getting one.
Is the color orange-ey IRL or is my monitor adding something to it?


----------



## hachi29

Sent the double zip shoulder bag for customization and pickup a card case & swinger 20 ❤️


----------



## Jereni

holiday123 said:


> Candy apple multi rogue top handle. Wowsa. Love this red, it's got some burnishing and the colorblock is chestnut. I expected oxblood.  Good surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437066
> View attachment 5437067



Gorgeous congrats! Hadn’t seen this color combo yet. Are the sides and the handle and strap the same color, i.e. chestnut?


----------



## holiday123

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous congrats! Hadn’t seen this color combo yet. Are the sides and the handle and strap the same color, i.e. chestnut?


yes sides, bottom, handle and strap are all the same color


----------



## Sarah03

purly said:


> The rogue looks so practical imo. I've been thinking about getting one.
> Is the color orange-ey IRL or is my monitor adding something to it?


The photo is fairly true to color. It does look orange toned!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Saddle 23 from Coach Reloved.


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Saddle 23 from Coach Reloved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443320


Really pretty! I just ordered a bag from their restored collection. Were you pleased with the quality & overall condition?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Really pretty! I just ordered a bag from their restored collection. Were you pleased with the quality & overall condition?


Thanks!! This is my 2nd upcrafted bag and I love them both. I didn’t like the hangtags/charms on this bag though so removed them. They seem to be thoroughly cleaned and conditioned before being embellished.


----------



## houseof999

Ruby 18 in Papaya!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Ruby 18 in Papaya!
> View attachment 5443536



Fun and cheerful bag!


----------



## mel823

This beauty arrived today. It's a birthday gift for my mother (that's why the wrappings are still on). Was surprised it got here so fast. I ordered it from Nordstrom Rack. I hope she likes it.


----------



## tealocean

AstridRhapsody said:


> Saddle 23 from Coach Reloved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443320


This is beautiful! I love the pinks and black together. This is a bag style I used to think I wouldn't like, and now I'm wondering.  A little too late, lol!


----------



## tealocean

mel823 said:


> This beauty arrived today. It's a birthday gift for my mother (that's why the wrappings are still on). Was surprised it got here so fast. I ordered it from Nordstrom Rack. I hope she likes it.
> 
> View attachment 5444821


What a great gift! I love those tiny flowers! I hope your mom loves it.


----------



## JenJBS

mel823 said:


> This beauty arrived today. It's a birthday gift for my mother (that's why the wrappings are still on). Was surprised it got here so fast. I ordered it from Nordstrom Rack. I hope she likes it.
> 
> View attachment 5444821



It's beautiful! A lovely gift!


----------



## SEWDimples

AstridRhapsody said:


> Saddle 23 from Coach Reloved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443320


Love the pink tea rose with the black glovetanned leather. I need to consider these upcrafted bags.


houseof999 said:


> Ruby 18 in Papaya!
> View attachment 5443536


Beautiful color with the saddle trim.


----------



## SEWDimples

My newest items. Love them both so much. So adorable and small. I cannot stop looking at them. BTW, I'm a fan of the bucket bags.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> My newest items. Love them both so much. So adorable and small. I cannot stop looking at them. BTW, I'm a fan of the bucket bags.
> 
> View attachment 5446398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446400


Omg…..where did you find the tea rose bag?! I have only seen it on eBay for $$$.


----------



## Alexa5

AstridRhapsody said:


> Omg…..where did you find the tea rose bag?! I have only seen it on eBay for $$$.


I know. I have been looking for the Dinky version forever.


----------



## musiclover

mel823 said:


> This beauty arrived today. It's a birthday gift for my mother (that's why the wrappings are still on). Was surprised it got here so fast. I ordered it from Nordstrom Rack. I hope she likes it.
> 
> View attachment 5444821


I love this tote!  I think I need one.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> My newest items. Love them both so much. So adorable and small. I cannot stop looking at them. BTW, I'm a fan of the bucket bags.
> 
> View attachment 5446398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446400



Wow, this pink tearose tote is so pretty!  I have never seen it before.  Is it a special edition?   Does it come with a crossbody strap?  Enjoy .


----------



## zinacef

SEWDimples said:


> My newest items. Love them both so much. So adorable and small. I cannot stop looking at them. BTW, I'm a fan of the bucket bags.
> 
> View attachment 5446398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446400


Got something to stalk now, what exactly is the name of this tea rose handbag? Love it!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

AstridRhapsody said:


> Omg…..where did you find the tea rose bag?! I have only seen it on eBay for $$$.


Japan. It was an Asia exclusive.  Wanted it since it was first released.



Iamminda said:


> Wow, this pink tearose tote is so pretty!  I have never seen it before.  Is it a special edition?   Does it come with a crossbody strap?  Enjoy .


Asia exclusive released in Japan.



zinacef said:


> Got something to stalk now, what exactly is the name of this tea rose handbag? Love it!!!!


I think it is Japan exclusive Sakura Cherry Blossom Tea Rose Bucket bag. No, crossbody strap, but it does come with 2 shoulder straps, but this bag did not have them. I would not use the shoulder straps for such a small bag. I think I can find a crossbody strap. Also, there was a Rogue 25 and Dinky as well.


----------



## zinacef

SEWDimples said:


> Japan. It was an Asia exclusive.  Wanted it since it was first released.
> 
> 
> Asia exclusive released in Japan.
> 
> 
> I think it is Japan exclusive Sakura Cherry Blossom Tea Rose Bucket bag. No, crossbody strap, but it does come with 2 shoulder straps, but this bag did not have them. I would not use the shoulder straps for such a small bag. I think I can find a crossbody strap. Also, there was a Rogue 25 and Dinky as well.


Thank you!  Actually found it at the bay and it’s $2k, whew! I guess, I’m cured from stalking!


----------



## SEWDimples

zinacef said:


> Thank you!  Actually found it at the bay and it’s $2k, whew! I guess, I’m cured from stalking!


eBay has crazy prices. There is a larger version with black and Oxblood tea roses listed and started out at $5,000.


----------



## Amazona

Field tote 30. I've been dancing around this bag for 3 years, thinking about purchasing but not pulling the trigger. I kind of wanted the white but Coach doesn't ship to Finland, plus I was a bit worried about color transfer.
Then came the day I saw this for -60%. The rest is history.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My best find yet from PM - $67  - Madison is the BEST


----------



## Lessthan3C

Wyn crossbody Ombre!  I loved it from sight and really talked myself from getting it … then it was 50% off and i had a 15% cash back offer and it was the last one in stock.


----------



## houseof999

Went to pick up what I thought was a Cassie on hold at Nordstrom but it wasn't. So I went to Coach and found this cutie.  I was surprised to see no long strap came with this bag.  Introducing my first Swinger 20 with tea roses.


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Went to pick up what I thought was a Cassie on hold at Nordstrom but it wasn't. So I went to Coach and found this cutie.  I was surprised to see no long strap came with this bag.  Introducing my first Swinger 20 with tea roses.
> View attachment 5525614


Twins! I knew prior to purchasing but already had the larger chalk swinger so can utilize the straps


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My best find yet from PM - $67  - Madison is the BEST
> 
> View attachment 5464933


Oh my gosh, this bag is AMAZING!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my gosh, this bag is AMAZING!


Thanks Dear…I was in AWWW when it arrived


----------



## Lee22

Missed out on the black top handle riley so grabbed these hero bags when they popped up during recent sales. Also picked up some other goodies…


----------



## SEWDimples

V


Lee22 said:


> Missed out on the black top handle riley so grabbed these hero bags when they popped up during recent sales. Also picked up some other goodies…
> View attachment 5539622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539624
> 
> View attachment 5539623


Very nice haul! I love the Disney slides. Where did you find them?


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> V
> 
> Very nice haul! I love the Disney slides. Where did you find them?


Thank you- Macys


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Thank you- Macys


Thank you.


----------



## SEWDimples

Received my Disney X Keith Haring hats from outlet and light saddle tea rose charm from retail. Hat will go nicely with my Disney X KH shirts.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Received my Disney X Keith Haring hats from outlet and light saddle tea rose charm from retail. Hat will go nicely with my Disney X KH shirts.
> 
> View attachment 5572217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572223


I wonder how many people will see Mickey Mouse in those designs.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I wonder how many people will see Mickey Mouse in those designs.





whateve said:


> I wonder how many people will see Mickey Mouse in those designs.


Not many, unless I wear a similar Mickey sweatshirt or t-shirt.


----------



## Onyx_Collectibles

ecj*waxy said:


> Some of my PCE purchases are trickling in...Peach Rose Minetta.  I love everything about this bag...the style, the leather, the hardware...it's so cute...and very functional, too!


Love this color, beautiful!


----------



## qwertie

My new charms


----------



## dhits77

Tyler Carryall in black and the Chicago skyline hangtag. 







Love the versatility of this tote - perfect for travel and work. Pebble leather is of top notch quality. Also love that this was on sale!


----------



## barcoimage

Just picked up the Coach Studio Pride edition and I must say that on top of it being my favorite structured bag, so far, its kind of a great deal! It includes a leather chain strap that retails for $295 and the bag was only $368 at the current sale price! I adore all the little details on the patches too!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

barcoimage said:


> Just picked up the Coach Studio Pride edition and I must say that on top of it being my favorite structured bag, so far, its kind of a great deal! It includes a leather chain strap that retails for $295 and the bag was only $368 at the current sale price! I adore all the little details on the patches too!
> 
> View attachment 5574297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574300


Beautiful choice -- that strap totally makes it worth the price-- it's sold out otherwise (at least whenever I look). Congrats!


----------



## Tygriss

barcoimage said:


> Just picked up the Coach Studio Pride edition and I must say that on top of it being my favorite structured bag, so far, its kind of a great deal! It includes a leather chain strap that retails for $295 and the bag was only $368 at the current sale price! I adore all the little details on the patches too!
> 
> View attachment 5574297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574300



I love the clasp on this bag! The little keyhole pushbutton clasp reminds me of the clasps on my bookbag as an elementary school kid. Curious, does the keyhole work? 

I colors and the patches are so fun and I keep trying to talk myself out of it because I know it'll likely only hold my phone, if I'm lucky! When did phones need to get so big anyway?!?!


----------



## barcoimage

I hear ya!! I just took it out today for the first time and


Tygriss said:


> I love the clasp on this bag! The little keyhole pushbutton clasp reminds me of the clasps on my bookbag as an elementary school kid. Curious, does the keyhole work?
> 
> I colors and the patches are so fun and I keep trying to talk myself out of it because I know it'll likely only hold my phone, if I'm lucky! When did phones need to get so big anyway?!?!


 was able to fit my iPhone 11 Pro Max, AirPods Pro in a case, a battery bank, car keys and wallet and i still had space in the exterior pocket and the interior back pocket. And happy to report the lock and key IS functional!


----------



## SEWDimples

barcoimage said:


> Just picked up the Coach Studio Pride edition and I must say that on top of it being my favorite structured bag, so far, its kind of a great deal! It includes a leather chain strap that retails for $295 and the bag was only $368 at the current sale price! I adore all the little details on the patches too!
> 
> View attachment 5574297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574300


Beautiful bag! Love the rainbow strap. I have the shorter version and trying to decide if I need both.


----------



## barcoimage

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the rainbow strap. I have the shorter version and trying to decide if I need both.


The short strap is adorable!! I honestly tried to use it as a crossbody but almost choked putting it around my head. You can never have too many straps imo!!


----------



## dhits77

Walked into my local Coach store, thinking of getting something nice for myself with the 15% birthday discount voucher they have generously provided me with, and walked out with a newly released Rogue 25 with rivets! Along with an extra hangtag featuring Jakarta's skyline.

Oh and also got the all star treatment with rhe cake and singing. Made me feel really special!


----------



## hachi29

dhits77 said:


> Walked into my local Coach store, thinking of getting somethinf nice for myself with the birthday discount voucher they have generously provided me with, and walked out with a newly released Rogue 25 with rivets! Along with an extra hangtag featuring Jakarta's skyline.
> 
> Oh and also got the all star treatment with rhe cake and singing. Made me feel really special!
> 
> View attachment 5575803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575809


Sooo pretttyyy


----------



## paula3boys

dhits77 said:


> Walked into my local Coach store, thinking of getting something nice for myself with the 15% birthday discount voucher they have generously provided me with, and walked out with a newly released Rogue 25 with rivets! Along with an extra hangtag featuring Jakarta's skyline.
> 
> Oh and also got the all star treatment with rhe cake and singing. Made me feel really special!
> 
> View attachment 5575803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575809


I love the skyline tag as I collect these. I didn't know they had one for Indonesia. I have been trying to keep an updated list but nobody posts their skyline tags in the thread anymore  Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Tygriss

Happy Birthday month, @dhits77!! Looks like a very special birthday celebration, indeed! The ivory rogue looks great on you.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

dhits77 said:


> Walked into my local Coach store, thinking of getting something nice for myself with the 15% birthday discount voucher they have generously provided me with, and walked out with a newly released Rogue 25 with rivets! Along with an extra hangtag featuring Jakarta's skyline.
> 
> Oh and also got the all star treatment with rhe cake and singing. Made me feel really special!
> 
> View attachment 5575803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575809


Nice bag but How do you get a birthday voucher?   Thanks.


----------



## Tygriss

Icecaramellatte said:


> Nice bag but How do you get a birthday voucher?   Thanks.



You can make an account on coach.com and fill out some information to become an 'insider'. One of the perks is a voucher to use around your birthday. You can select other special anniversaries or dates as well.


----------



## dhits77

paula3boys said:


> I love the skyline tag as I collect these. I didn't know they had one for Indonesia. I have been trying to keep an updated list but nobody posts their skyline tags in the thread anymore  Thank you for sharing it!


I was surprised myself! They had the ready made tags done in a portrait manner adorned with various symbols but I wanted it in the original landscape orientation so they pressed me a fresh one. My only gripe with rhe whole thing was that instead of Jakarta (the city) it said Indonesia (the country) on the tag. Oh well.


----------



## dhits77

Tygriss said:


> Happy Birthday month, @dhits77!! Looks like a very special birthday celebration, indeed! The ivory rogue looks great on you.


Thank you  I can sense this is the start of what will be a steadily expanding rogue collection!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

dhits77 said:


> Walked into my local Coach store, thinking of getting something nice for myself with the 15% birthday discount voucher they have generously provided me with, and walked out with a newly released Rogue 25 with rivets! Along with an extra hangtag featuring Jakarta's skyline.
> 
> Oh and also got the all star treatment with rhe cake and singing. Made me feel really special!
> 
> View attachment 5575803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575809


Beautiful Rogue! Happy Birthday, your Rogue looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Lee22

I caved due to price and the Amazon green color. The shade of green is nice.


----------



## dhits77

Lee22 said:


> I caved due to price and the Amazon green color. The shade of green is nice.
> View attachment 5577742



Congratulations! This is such a gorgeous colour


----------



## Lee22

dhits77 said:


> Congratulations! This is such a gorgeous colour


Thank you


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Tygriss said:


> You can make an account on coach.com and fill out some information to become an 'insider'. One of the perks is a voucher to use around your birthday. You can select other special anniversaries or dates as well.


I am an insider. I signed up the first day. I didn't get a birthday voucher. I am going to look into why I did not get one.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## whateve

Icecaramellatte said:


> I am an insider. I signed up the first day. I didn't get a birthday voucher. I am going to look into why I did not get one.  Thanks for the information.


You have to fill in the special day box. I just added mine so hopefully I'll get something. I assume that is why I didn't get anything last year.


----------



## Roro

Icecaramellatte said:


> I am an insider. I signed up the first day. I didn't get a birthday voucher. I am going to look into why I did not get one.  Thanks for the information.





whateve said:


> You have to fill in the special day box. I just added mine so hopefully I'll get something. I assume that is why I didn't get anything last year.



Thanks for talking about this. I also wondered why I didn't get a code last year. I updated my info online.


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> I caved due to price and the Amazon green color. The shade of green is nice.
> View attachment 5577742


Testing out a chunky chain and an extender to give me more room under my arm.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

whateve said:


> You have to fill in the special day box. I just added mine so hopefully I'll get something. I assume that is why I didn't get anything last year.



Wow! Thank you for the information. I was puzzled by this birthday discount. I don't think Coach is trying to give everybody one. I would never have thought to do that. I received a birthday email from my SA this year wishing me a Happy Birthday so I was sure they had my birthday in their system. There was no mention of a birthday voucher in the email. Actually when I got the email I thought the personal message was rather sweet. Anyway back on topic,  I checked my profile and yep, my birthday is listed there. 

Yikes! I just went absolutely Coach Crazy this year *and* had a milestone birthday. I would never think I had to go somewhere online and list my birthday as a special day to get a voucher. They don't even have it as choice in the drop down menu to get one. Oh well, I'll put it in and see if I will one next year.  Thank a million!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Coach Tali bucket in Red Orange.


----------



## Tygriss

Icecaramellatte said:


> I am an insider. I signed up the first day. I didn't get a birthday voucher. I am going to look into why I did not get one.  Thanks for the information.



I noticed during my birthday-month (birth month?) that I didn't receive any email or card from Coach. I used to get one from my regular sales associate, but they had sinced moved on. I logged in and saw under 'my profile' / 'my rewards' my birthday voucher was there. So it very likely only shows up if you login and look for it in your rewards during your birth month*, but they don't send out an email. Probably to keep from having codes shared. 

*My bday is in the middle of the month, so it's possible that it's not birth month, but a few weeks before and after. 

I also received a $20 voucher for a recent purchase and a merchant credit for an issue I had with another purchase. Those only show up in my email and not on my coach 'insider account'.


----------



## SeattleGal93

It’s been a minute! My newest bag: Rogue 17 with rivets. It’s so beautiful, tiny but I love it!! I preordered with an SA and it arrived today


----------



## JVSXOXO

I’ve had my eye on this bag and figured it wasn’t too late to get some use out of the Chalk color before fall starts. Changed right into it after picking it up!


----------



## momofgirls

SeattleGal93 said:


> It’s been a minute! My newest bag: Rogue 17 with rivets. It’s so beautiful, tiny but I love it!! I preordered with an SA and it arrived today
> View attachment 5579974
> View attachment 5579975


Hi, is the inside suede or leather?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Tygriss said:


> I noticed during my birthday-month (birth month?) that I didn't receive any email or card from Coach. I used to get one from my regular sales associate, but they had sinced moved on. I logged in and saw under 'my profile' / 'my rewards' my birthday voucher was there. So it very likely only shows up if you login and look for it in your rewards during your birth month*, but they don't send out an email. Probably to keep from having codes shared.
> 
> *My bday is in the middle of the month, so it's possible that it's not birth month, but a few weeks before and after.
> 
> I also received a $20 voucher for a recent purchase and a merchant credit for an issue I had with another purchase. Those only show up in my email and not on my coach 'insider account'.



Thanks for the info. I'll try to remember to look there next year.


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> I’ve had my eye on this bag and figured it wasn’t too late to get some use out of the Chalk color before fall starts. Changed right into it after picking it up!
> 
> View attachment 5580419
> View attachment 5580420



Gorgeous! I love the Cassie in this size.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I love the Cassie in this size.


Thank you! It’s just the right size for an everyday bag.


----------



## dhits77

Willow bucket bag in orange


----------



## Lee22

Cherry print kitt messenger and cranberry H & C field tote


----------



## sign_coach925T

New wallet. Fits hand sanitzer. Love it. Great to pair with iphone in hand & coffee cup on go. Has an id slot & wrist strap in brass nickel. Zip CC case in leather. Color Blush. I think of it as pearl . When you look at pearls they are this faint pink white color.


----------



## smile10281

The boutique near me received a shipment of some of the new Coachies and I was so excited to see them in person. Winkie (rogue 17) came home with me. I tried styling it with the rainbow short chain as a shoulder/arm carry option, since the strap it comes with seems to be intended for crossbody/long shoulder wear. It’s a bit busy but I think I like the look. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## the_baglover

smile10281 said:


> The boutique near me received a shipment of some of the new Coachies and I was so excited to see them in person. Winkie (rogue 17) came home with me. I tried styling it with the rainbow short chain as a shoulder/arm carry option, since the strap it comes with seems to be intended for crossbody/long shoulder wear. It’s a bit busy but I think I like the look.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5584805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584807


It's very cute!


----------



## smile10281

the_baglover said:


> It's very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

smile10281 said:


> The boutique near me received a shipment of some of the new Coachies and I was so excited to see them in person. Winkie (rogue 17) came home with me. I tried styling it with the rainbow short chain as a shoulder/arm carry option, since the strap it comes with seems to be intended for crossbody/long shoulder wear. It’s a bit busy but I think I like the look.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5584805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584807


These Rogues are so cute. I love this one and the blue one the most, but canyon one is cute too. I do not own any Rogue 17s.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

smile10281 said:


> The boutique near me received a shipment of some of the new Coachies and I was so excited to see them in person. Winkie (rogue 17) came home with me. I tried styling it with the rainbow short chain as a shoulder/arm carry option, since the strap it comes with seems to be intended for crossbody/long shoulder wear. It’s a bit busy but I think I like the look.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5584805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584807


so cute !


----------



## Hyacinth

smile10281 said:


> The boutique near me received a shipment of some of the new Coachies and I was so excited to see them in person. Winkie (rogue 17) came home with me. I tried styling it with the rainbow short chain as a shoulder/arm carry option, since the strap it comes with seems to be intended for crossbody/long shoulder wear. It’s a bit busy but I think I like the look.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5584805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584807




That strap is PERFECT for that bag!


----------



## nyeredzi

My new-to-me Coach Swagger 27. It's so cool looking! The rivets give it a bit of edge, and it's a great size for everyday. Leather feels amazing, too.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Inside is a beautiful yellow on the two outer compartments (black fabric on center main compartment)




I was helped by the authenticators in the authenticate Coach thread, thanks to them again!


----------



## SEWDimples

nyeredzi said:


> My new-to-me Coach Swagger 27. It's so cool looking! The rivets give it a bit of edge, and it's a great size for everyday. Leather feels amazing, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585773
> 
> 
> Inside is a beautiful yellow on the two outer compartments (black fabric on center main compartment)
> 
> View attachment 5585774
> 
> 
> I was helped by the authenticators in the authenticate Coach thread, thanks to them again!


So cute. I do not remember this bag. Love the rivets with the black quilted leather.


----------



## nyeredzi

SEWDimples said:


> So cute. I do not remember this bag. Love the rivets with the black quilted leather.


Thank you. Based off what the internet tells me about how to read the number on a Coach tag, this bag was manufactured in 2017. I'm just now getting into bags and it's so cool to look through styles from previous years. I love the look of these Swagger styles, and it seems they used to come in so many varieties, so it's sad they aren't made anymore. Maybe they'll come back one day, but I'm pretty happy with this pre-loved one!


----------



## smile10281

SEWDimples said:


> These Rogues are so cute. I love this one and the blue one the most, but canyon one is cute too. I do not own any Rogue 17s.


Thank you!  I’ve only seen the blue and canyon in pics but I like them, too! And this is also my first Rogue 17. It fits a bit more than I expected!


lovevintagecoach said:


> so cute !


Thank you! 


Hyacinth said:


> That strap is PERFECT for that bag!


Thank you!  I’m happy to find another use for it!


----------



## SEWDimples

nyeredzi said:


> Thank you. Based off what the internet tells me about how to read the number on a Coach tag, this bag was manufactured in 2017. I'm just now getting into bags and it's so cool to look through styles from previous years. I love the look of these Swagger styles, and it seems they used to come in so many varieties, so it's sad they aren't made anymore. Maybe they'll come back one day, but I'm pretty happy with this pre-loved one!


Swagger is a beautiful bag. I have one and a Double Swagger. The Swagger and Nomad are the bags that bought me back to could in 2014 or 2015. 

Swagger Colorblock 







Nomad


----------



## inkfade

My first big Coach purchase in quite a while! This is the Soft Tabby Messenger in army green. I've been using backpacks pretty much exclusively this year so far, but have been wanting to get back to crossbody bags. Messenger styles are my favorite, and I've been wanting an earthy-toned bag, also, as I try to move my wardrobe away from all black and gray lol. 

I love how big it is, a lot of Coach's crossbody bags are too small for me. And since it's considered a men's bag, the strap is long enough to hang where I like it! I can fit my two rx glasses, a card case, my Airpods, a notebook and pen pouch, and a zipper pouch for miscellaneous items like bandaids, tweezers, eye drops, etc. Plus there's a zip pocket on the back for my phone, which is always nice.

I also bought the black version from Saks to try out (the version without the embossed leather like on the Coach site), but will be returning. I just like the green one more.


----------



## Teagaggle

inkfade said:


> My first big Coach purchase in quite a while! This is the Soft Tabby Messenger in army green. I've been using backpacks pretty much exclusively this year so far, but have been wanting to get back to crossbody bags. Messenger styles are my favorite, and I've been wanting an earthy-toned bag, also, as I try to move my wardrobe away from all black and gray lol.
> 
> I love how big it is, a lot of Coach's crossbody bags are too small for me. And since it's considered a men's bag, the strap is long enough to hang where I like it! I can fit my two rx glasses, a card case, my Airpods, a notebook and pen pouch, and a zipper pouch for miscellaneous items like bandaids, tweezers, eye drops, etc. Plus there's a zip pocket on the back for my phone, which is always nice.
> 
> I also bought the black version from Saks to try out (the version without the embossed leather like on the Coach site), but will be returning. I just like the green one more.
> 
> View attachment 5588289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588290


Coach does good greens! Love it! Enjoy!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Love me a Willis !


----------



## whateve

lovevintagecoach said:


> Love me a Willis !
> 
> View attachment 5588640


Beautiful mystery blue!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

From FOS this week. I am in LOVE…..


----------



## lovevintagecoach

whateve said:


> Beautiful mystery blue!


Thank you !  I wish I knew the name , it looks like possibly pool in person ?


----------



## n4n6906

Nothing like some retail therapy. Mini cashin tote in Amazon Green and the colorblock chalk/oxblood Cassie from nordstrom. I am usually a dark bag gal, so this is me going out on a limb trying it out in chalk.


----------



## IntheOcean

nyeredzi said:


> My new-to-me Coach Swagger 27. It's so cool looking! The rivets give it a bit of edge, and it's a great size for everyday. Leather feels amazing, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585773
> 
> 
> Inside is a beautiful yellow on the two outer compartments (black fabric on center main compartment)
> 
> View attachment 5585774
> 
> 
> I was helped by the authenticators in the authenticate Coach thread, thanks to them again!


This is just a STUNNER!  Love everything about this bag. Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> From FOS this week. I am in LOVE…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589228


Congrats! Super cute and unique.


n4n6906 said:


> Nothing like some retail therapy. Mini cashin tote in Amazon Green and the colorblock chalk/oxblood Cassie from nordstrom. I am usually a dark bag gal, so this is me going out on a limb trying it out in chalk.
> 
> View attachment 5589283


Love Cassie 19. Own 4 so far. Mini Cashin is adorable.


----------



## JVSXOXO

This is a mini reveal indeed. I wanted to give bag charms another try so I bought this one to put on my Cassie 19. My baby’s name also starts with C so it has a double meaning for me. And I also got a new key fob, even though my other Coach fob is going strong after ~5 years. Sometimes it fun to switch things up after a while.


----------



## Tygriss

I had been looking forward to getting a new bag to commemorate surviving a rough few months for me. Maybe a custom Rogue or something not Coach, if I couldn't get what I wanted made. But then these faces showed up and I knew my special bag would have to be one of these! After a shipping delay and a long ride through town, my new friend showed up and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## newaroundhere

Tygriss said:


> I had been looking forward to getting a new bag to commemorate surviving a rough few months for me. Maybe a custom Rogue or something not Coach, if I couldn't get what I wanted made. But then these faces showed up and I knew my special bag would have to be one of these! After a shipping delay and a long ride through town, my new friend showed up and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 5590829


So cute! Can’t wait for mine to arrive!!


----------



## whateve

Tygriss said:


> I had been looking forward to getting a new bag to commemorate surviving a rough few months for me. Maybe a custom Rogue or something not Coach, if I couldn't get what I wanted made. But then these faces showed up and I knew my special bag would have to be one of these! After a shipping delay and a long ride through town, my new friend showed up and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 5590829


Adorable!


----------



## Alexa5

Just got this from FOS, fully wrapped... the patches look great on this tote!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> Just got this from FOS, fully wrapped... the patches look great on this tote!
> 
> View attachment 5591168


Twins…


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Now to decide which STAYS


----------



## MiniMabel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Now to decide which STAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591322
> View attachment 5591323
> View attachment 5591324


The red! 

What is the style name for this, please?


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Now to decide which STAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591322
> View attachment 5591323
> View attachment 5591324


Keep both Chaises. You don't need another black bag..  Unless you need to replace one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Keep both Chaises. You don't need another black bag..  Unless you need to replace one.


True…I am keeing the Red Orange Chaise.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiniMabel said:


> The red!
> 
> What is the style name for this, please?





> C8483


----------



## fufulynn

Just brought this beauty home to add to my Cassie 19 collection! I am LOVING the red as it’s a great year-round color


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Just got this from FOS, fully wrapped... the patches look great on this tote!
> 
> View attachment 5591168



Great looking tote — agree on how nice the patches look (it’s not easy to get patches just right).  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Lee22

CASHIN CARRY 22 WITH TROMPE L'OEIL PRINT


----------



## lorihmatthews

My Coachie Kira arrived today. I don't care if it looks like it's for kids. I think it's funny.


----------



## nyeredzi

Tygriss said:


> I had been looking forward to getting a new bag to commemorate surviving a rough few months for me. Maybe a custom Rogue or something not Coach, if I couldn't get what I wanted made. But then these faces showed up and I knew my special bag would have to be one of these! After a shipping delay and a long ride through town, my new friend showed up and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 5590829


Positively adorbs! Congrats on making it through.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Now to decide which STAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591322
> View attachment 5591323
> View attachment 5591324


The blue one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The blue one!


Hey hey…I kept the red orange…others are already headed back


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey hey…I kept the red orange…others are already headed back


Great choice! Love love love this red orange color! It's very similar to Miami Red but leans more orange.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Tygriss said:


> I had been looking forward to getting a new bag to commemorate surviving a rough few months for me. Maybe a custom Rogue or something not Coach, if I couldn't get what I wanted made. But then these faces showed up and I knew my special bag would have to be one of these! After a shipping delay and a long ride through town, my new friend showed up and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 5590829



Bag Twins!  Love how you have her sitting. I think I want her to come out now.



fufulynn said:


> Just brought this beauty home to add to my Cassie 19 collection! I am LOVING the red as it’s a great year-round color
> 
> View attachment 5591374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591375


You have a Cassie 19 collection.  Oh I really want a Cassie 19 but I have been waiting for more colors. I was hoping for something subdued but this red is really pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## fufulynn

Wanted to show this beauty as well! I added the chain strap from my swinger and absolutely love the way it looks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Great choice! Love love love this red orange color! It's very similar to Miami Red but leans more orange.
> 
> View attachment 5592251


Beautiful


----------



## Alexa5

Cars!


----------



## ditzydi

My boss said I could leave early today but my package that was scheduled for delivery to the office tomorrow was out for delivery today.  So of course I had to wait.  Got the Pillow Tabby in pale pistachio ombre but debating keeping it due to the wrinkling.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Kip! Perfect retro, elegant, minimalist crossbody. The pics of this color always make it look like a denim blue, but it is really a wonderful, mysterious slate blue.


----------



## tealocean

Jereni said:


> Coach Kip! Perfect retro, elegant, minimalist crossbody. The pics of this color always make it look like a denim blue, but it is really a wonderful, mysterious slate blue.
> 
> View attachment 5594386


Beautiful! I love the simplicity and beauty of this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

fufulynn said:


> Wanted to show this beauty as well! I added the chain strap from my swinger and absolutely love the way it looks
> 
> View attachment 5592452


Love Cassie 19. It off my skin hood with Swinger chain strap.



Alexa5 said:


> Cars!
> 
> View attachment 5593484


So adorable. I Rogue 17 is cute, but too small for me, but Inwould like Coachie Winkie. 


ditzydi said:


> My boss said I could leave early today but my package that was scheduled for delivery to the office tomorrow was out for delivery today.  So of course I had to wait.  Got the Pillow Tabby in pale pistachio ombre but debating keeping it due to the wrinkling.
> View attachment 5593777


Two pretty color bags. I’ve been wanting that color Cassie. I have the perfect strap to match.


Jereni said:


> Coach Kip! Perfect retro, elegant, minimalist crossbody. The pics of this color always make it look like a denim blue, but it is really a wonderful, mysterious slate blue.
> 
> View attachment 5594386


Pretty color.


----------



## Carobgirl

lorihmatthews said:


> My Coachie Kira arrived today. I don't care if it looks like it's for kids. I think it's funny.
> 
> View attachment 5591481


G


----------



## SEWDimples

Picked up these items at outlet this evening.

Tom Wesselmann bag charms and Disney Mickey Mouse X Keith Haring t-shirt.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Picked up these items at outlet this evening.
> 
> Tom Wesselmann bag charms and Disney Mickey Mouse X Keith Haring t-shirt.
> View attachment 5594664


How much were the charms?


----------



## Jereni

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love the simplicity and beauty of this bag!



Thank you! I do too.


----------



## shopaholicious

Jereni said:


> Coach Kip! Perfect retro, elegant, minimalist crossbody. The pics of this color always make it look like a denim blue, but it is really a wonderful, mysterious slate blue.
> 
> View attachment 5594386


I didn't find this color on the Coach website.  Is this color available in the boutique?


----------



## paula3boys

shopaholicious said:


> I didn't find this color on the Coach website.  Is this color available in the boutique?


On sale at Dillards


----------



## Jereni

shopaholicious said:


> I didn't find this color on the Coach website.  Is this color available in the boutique?





paula3boys said:


> On sale at Dillards



Yep, I got it from Dillards.

Edited to add: first pic is from Dillards, second is what I’m guessing is Coach’s official pic. The real color is in between the two. It’s not quite as slate-periwinkle as the second pic, but it is _more _slate than Dillard’s pic.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> How much were the charms?


Hi @whateve. Each charm was $38, so 60% off. The Disney Mickey KH t-shirt was 70% off.


----------



## Alexa5

Thank goodness this bag went to outlets as it was way out of my reach otherwise!  It is so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Thank goodness this bag went to outlets as it was way out of my reach otherwise!  It is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5596291


This bag is stunning — I have seen it in person and totally loved it at first sight.   Was it at the physical outlet?  (just curious ).   Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> This bag is stunning — I have seen it in person and totally loved it at first sight.   Was it at the physical outlet?  (just curious ).   Congrats and enjoy


It was but I had to do a phone order with one farther away.  But they were actually very good and sent a packaged one, and shipped quickly!  It was a very nice experience for an outlet purchase...  And thank you!  It is quite beautiful in person... catches your eye when you see the detail.


----------



## newaroundhere

I was able to snag this from an outlet store, hooray! I saw someone on Facebook post about seeing the TW bags at the outlet, so I called the outlet they went to and they shipped it to me. At 60% off, I couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Thank goodness this bag went to outlets as it was way out of my reach otherwise!  It is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5596291


That's beautiful! I don't remember this one. It looks handpainted.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> Thank goodness this bag went to outlets as it was way out of my reach otherwise!  It is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5596291


This is beautiful! I ordered this and the ivory flight bag today.  I didn't like any of the provocative ones.  I hope at least one works out for me.


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> That's beautiful! I don't remember this one. It looks handpainted.


Thank you!  It was part of the Tom Wesselmann collection and wasn’t out long.  This is the one bag I loved from it for the beautiful flowers.  I think they are kind of embossed?  But it is like a work of art, literally!


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> Thank goodness this bag went to outlets as it was way out of my reach otherwise!  It is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5596291


Congrats! Love the TW design on this Rogue TH. Enjoy.


newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5596300
> 
> 
> I was able to snag this from an outlet store, hooray! I saw someone on Facebook post about seeing the TW bags at the outlet, so I called the outlet they went to and they shipped it to me. At 60% off, I couldn’t pass it up.


Congrats! Love the Rogue TH. This bag had sold out at my outlet. I grabbed both bag charms.


----------



## SEWDimples

Small haul, which includes my new mushroom and skeleton bag charms.



My favorite item is my Kiko metallic eggplant Safari tote. She is small, but so adorable.


----------



## CoachCruiser

lorihmatthews said:


> My Coachie Kira arrived today. I don't care if it looks like it's for kids. I think it's funny.
> 
> View attachment 5591481


I love it! I'm tempted to get one myself. I love the little tongue detail!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Small haul, which includes my new mushroom and skeleton bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 5597871
> 
> My favorite item is my Kiko metallic eggplant Safari tote. She is small, but so adorable.
> 
> View attachment 5597872
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597877


I love it! Where did you get it? I don't remember seeing this Safari tote anywhere.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I love it! Where did you get it? I don't remember seeing this Safari tote anywhere.


Thanks! It is a Japan exclusive and I friend got it for me. It is the Kiko Mizuhara Safari tote in Metallic Aubergine.  It came in Black, Blue and Aubergine, but mini like the original Bonnie Cashin mini Safari tote. Here’s it next to my Venturer Crossbody 27, which is small. I took a pic of Venturer next to my tv remote.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! It is a Japan exclusive and I friend got it for me. It is the Kiko Mizuhara Safari tote in Metallic Aubergine.  It came in Black, Blue and Aubergine, but mini like the original Bonnie Cashin mini Safari tote. Here’s it next to my Venturer Crossbody 27, which is small. I took a pic of Venturer next to my tv remote.
> 
> View attachment 5598164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598167


Thanks! I used to have the original mini safari tote from the 60s. It was super tiny.


----------



## Teagaggle

Haven't bought a new bag in a while but definitely treated myself last night. Had seen this customized Luna on display @ my local Coach store last week. Fell in love & went back & picked it up! I likely won't use the short shoulder strap much so I tried it with my black studded novelty strap & loved it! Also picked up a piece from the soon to launch Mint & Serf line...will post soon. So much good coming & LOTS of silver hardware!


----------



## Teagaggle

Haven't bought a new bag in a while but definitely treated myself last night. Had seen this customized Luna on display @ my local Coach store last week. Fell in love & went back & picked it up! I likely won't use the short shoulder strap much so I tried it with my black studded novelty strap & loved it! Also picked up a piece from the soon to launch Mint & Serf line...will post soon. So much good coming & LOTS of silver hardware!


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't bought a new bag in a while but definitely treated myself last night. Had seen this customized Luna on display @ my local Coach store last week. Fell in love & went back & picked it up! I likely won't use the short shoulder strap much so I tried it with my black studded novelty strap & loved it! Also picked up a piece from the soon to launch Mint & Serf line...will post soon. So much good coming & LOTS of silver hardware!
> View attachment 5598315


I love the pins on this...it gives it that little extra!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Thanks! I used to have the original mini safari tote from the 60s. It was super tiny.


Cool. I did not know there was an original mini Safari tote until I received this one. I really thought it was the original size Safari. I love the metallic Aubergine leather so I’m very happy with it.


Teagaggle said:


> Haven't bought a new bag in a while but definitely treated myself last night. Had seen this customized Luna on display @ my local Coach store last week. Fell in love & went back & picked it up! I likely won't use the short shoulder strap much so I tried it with my black studded novelty strap & loved it! Also picked up a piece from the soon to launch Mint & Serf line...will post soon. So much good coming & LOTS of silver hardware!


Like the create customization. Also, excited to see the Mint & Serf pieces IRL.


----------



## Teagaggle

The small slim Rogue with Mint & Serf print. I plan to use a slender strap & may add the silver chain from my Cassie 19.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Teagaggle said:


> The small slim Rogue with Mint & Serf print. I plan to use a slender strap & may add the silver chain from my Cassie 19.
> View attachment 5598588
> View attachment 5598589


Congrats!
This bag is actually REALLY cool. I've only seen a few of the Mint & Serf prints, and I don't like them on a couple bags, but they killed it with this one. Perfect colors and design for a Rogue bag. This makes me excited to see what else comes out from the collection! Enjoy using this bag!


----------



## mr_pibb_fan

New to me Regina made in 2001, adorned with my trusty Stella McCartney ghost charm. This bag is so cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> The small slim Rogue with Mint & Serf print. I plan to use a slender strap & may add the silver chain from my Cassie 19.
> View attachment 5598588
> View attachment 5598589


Wow! I really like this new collection. I cannot wait until all the collection is released.


----------



## cheremushki

mr_pibb_fan said:


> New to me Regina made in 2001, adorned with my trusty Stella McCartney ghost charm. This bag is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598615


ohh this is getting me started on vintage blackhole...


----------



## mr_pibb_fan

cheremushki said:


> ohh this is getting me started on vintage blackhole...


It's dangerous down here


----------



## lemondln

Alexa5 said:


> Thank goodness this bag went to outlets as it was way out of my reach otherwise!  It is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5596291




What is this bag called?


----------



## lemondln

I am so obsessed with Coach demin, but I got so many bags this year that, can only buy one, so my only denim swinger is the new favorite.


----------



## Alexa5

lemondln said:


> What is this bag called?


It is the Tom Wasselman (sp?) Floral Rogue top handle.


----------



## paula3boys

lemondln said:


> I am so obsessed with Coach demin, but I got so many bags this year that, can only buy one, so my only denim swinger is the new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 5599066


I was never a fan of Coach denim in the past but they got me this year. I love how they trimmed it with vachetta leather and wish the straps that it came with were vachetta also. I'll have to buy an aftermarket one  

I bought the Swinger on sale at Macy's last week (patience paid off at 40% discount and 10% back via Rakuten). I have to talk myself out of getting the denim field tote 22 because that is cute too


----------



## lemondln

paula3boys said:


> I was never a fan of Coach denim in the past but they got me this year. I love how they trimmed it with vachetta leather and wish the straps that it came with were vachetta also. I'll have to buy an aftermarket one
> 
> I bought the Swinger on sale at Macy's last week (patience paid off at 40% discount and 10% back via Rakuten). I have to talk myself out of getting the denim field tote 22 because that is cute too




wow, you got good price, right now on coach webside is 30% off. I like the field tote too, and the backpack, and the shoes


----------



## beachbabe90

Loving my new Nolita 19  She is perfect for the tail end of summer


----------



## SEWDimples

lemondln said:


> I am so obsessed with Coach demin, but I got so many bags this year that, can only buy one, so my only denim swinger is the new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 5599066


i love the Denim collection and I want to add this Swinger and a Field Tote to my collection.


beachbabe90 said:


> Loving my new Nolita 19  She is perfect for the tail end of summer
> 
> View attachment 5599504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599505


Very cute. Goes nicely with your outfit.


----------



## tealocean

beachbabe90 said:


> Loving my new Nolita 19  She is perfect for the tail end of summer
> 
> View attachment 5599504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599505


Your nolita is beautiful and looks great with your outfit! I love the sweet pink and little flowers!


----------



## MCBadian07

My long awaited Pillow Tabby 26 arrived and I'm a little disappointed since it's damaged from the get go. This was shipped from Vancouver (I live outside of Toronto), so thankfully I can return at the full retail store (thanks to Coach Insider perks!). I really really wanted this bag for a long time and was waiting for the right color. The red apple was released for Chinese New Year 2022 - my Year of the Tiger and it was finally on the Coach Outlet website and it was a literal steal. Not sure what the full retail store can do... if they can send for repair/exchange that might be an option but it's already sold out online. Sigh.






My Pillow collection - Tabby, Madison, Coussin


----------



## whateve

MCBadian07 said:


> My long awaited Pillow Tabby 26 arrived and I'm a little disappointed since it's damaged from the get go. This was shipped from Vancouver (I live outside of Toronto), so thankfully I can return at the full retail store (thanks to Coach Insider perks!). I really really wanted this bag for a long time and was waiting for the right color. The red apple was released for Chinese New Year 2022 - my Year of the Tiger and it was finally on the Coach Outlet website and it was a literal steal. Not sure what the full retail store can do... if they can send for repair/exchange that might be an option but it's already sold out online. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 5600567
> 
> View attachment 5600568
> 
> 
> My Pillow collection - Tabby, Madison, Coussin
> 
> View attachment 5600569


What a shame it is damaged. I hope they can fix it for you.


----------



## casualsmallcollector

Recently got the new Bandit bag in the Dark Stone color! She looks gorgeous in photos but even more stunning in person


----------



## Teagaggle

casualsmallcollector said:


> Recently got the new Bandit bag in the Dark Stone color! She looks gorgeous in photos but even more stunning in person
> View attachment 5600843


Congrats! This bag is lovely! The leather interior & organization is top notch & luxe! Enjoy!


----------



## Alexa5

Souvenir pins dinky....


----------



## CoachMaven

Ordered the Theo tote with the current sale going on. Plan to use this more as a work bag hybrid


----------



## nurman81

Teagaggle said:


> The small slim Rogue with Mint & Serf print. I plan to use a slender strap & may add the silver chain from my Cassie 19.
> View attachment 5598588
> View attachment 5598589


Such a beauty, I have mine in plain black


----------



## Moxisox

My new Luna! I can already tell this is going to be a really easy bag to use!


----------



## paula3boys

Moxisox said:


> My new Luna! I can already tell this is going to be a really easy bag to use!
> 
> View attachment 5602049


Can you fit a good amount inside? As far as capacity, what previous styles (Coach or other) would you say it is similar to? Thank you for any info in advance


----------



## Moxisox

paula3boys said:


> Can you fit a good amount inside? As far as capacity, what previous styles (Coach or other) would you say it is similar to? Thank you for any info in advance


The size is similar, but a bit bigger than the Prada ReEdition 2005. Or a little less capacity than a small camera bag due to its shape. I would say a phone, key pouch, small wallet, hand sanitizer, and a small pouch is what can comfortably fit. After that it may fit, but may bulge weird. The zipper is really smooth, and I like the adjustments of the strap. Nice smooshy leather too.


----------



## leechiyong

Coach Rogue 12:


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Coach Rogue 12:
> View attachment 5603745



This cutie was made for you — the red is so pretty .  Also, mini bags like this one don’t count since they are practically like bag charms .  Enjoy


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> This cutie was made for you — the red is so pretty .  Also, mini bags like this one don’t count since they are practically like bag charms .  Enjoy


Thank you!  It's totally perfect for me.


----------



## SEWDimples

MCBadian07 said:


> My long awaited Pillow Tabby 26 arrived and I'm a little disappointed since it's damaged from the get go. This was shipped from Vancouver (I live outside of Toronto), so thankfully I can return at the full retail store (thanks to Coach Insider perks!). I really really wanted this bag for a long time and was waiting for the right color. The red apple was released for Chinese New Year 2022 - my Year of the Tiger and it was finally on the Coach Outlet website and it was a literal steal. Not sure what the full retail store can do... if they can send for repair/exchange that might be an option but it's already sold out online. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 5600567
> 
> View attachment 5600568
> 
> 
> My Pillow collection - Tabby, Madison, Coussin
> 
> View attachment 5600569


That’s too bad. Hope they can find you another one.


casualsmallcollector said:


> Recently got the new Bandit bag in the Dark Stone color! She looks gorgeous in photos but even more stunning in person
> View attachment 5600843


Love this bag in this color. On my wishlist.


Alexa5 said:


> Souvenir pins dinky....
> 
> View attachment 5601065


Awesome! Love all the pins.


CoachMaven said:


> Ordered the Theo tote with the current sale going on. Plan to use this more as a work bag hybrid
> 
> View attachment 5601418


This tote is growing on me. It looks great in all the pics.


Moxisox said:


> My new Luna! I can already tell this is going to be a really easy bag to use!
> 
> View attachment 5602049


Such a cute little bag.


----------



## ditzydi

stopped in to the outlet store on Saturday and picked up these flats for $40.  These are my first pair of Coach shoes and they’re pretty comfy.


----------



## Lee22

Fun rainbow swinger at good sale price point


----------



## greybard

MCBadian07 said:


> My long awaited Pillow Tabby 26 arrived and I'm a little disappointed since it's damaged from the get go. This was shipped from Vancouver (I live outside of Toronto), so thankfully I can return at the full retail store (thanks to Coach Insider perks!). I really really wanted this bag for a long time and was waiting for the right color. The red apple was released for Chinese New Year 2022 - my Year of the Tiger and it was finally on the Coach Outlet website and it was a literal steal. Not sure what the full retail store can do... if they can send for repair/exchange that might be an option but it's already sold out online. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 5600567
> 
> View attachment 5600568
> 
> 
> My Pillow collection - Tabby, Madison, Coussin
> 
> View attachment 5600569


You can definitely return and exchange it. They still have red in stock last I checked. I ordered my coach pillow ombré from the outlet site, and it was damaged, and they accepted it back no questions asked and gave me an undamaged replacement by mail.


----------



## MCBadian07

Returned my red Pillow Tabby 26 today. Wasn't super in love with it and really disappointed it was damaged and didn't want a replacement.

This was waiting for me when I got home though    I've been looking at this bag for a whole year, but the full retail price at $1100 CAD plus 13% tax was just not making me love it, _ that_ much... but at 50% off retail, plus additional 15% discount and I was sold!

It's so huge, but roomy. I love the shoulder straps with it. Can't wait to take it out this fall! Welcome home to my new Rogue Tote in Shearling (I do need to brush it I feel, it's brand new and still had all the protective packaging). Any tips for maintenance, please let me know! TIA


----------



## Tygriss

MCBadian07 said:


> Returned my red Pillow Tabby 26 today. Wasn't super in love with it and really disappointed it was damaged and didn't want a replacement.
> 
> This was waiting for me when I got home though    I've been looking at this bag for a whole year, but the full retail price at $1100 CAD plus 13% tax was just not making me love it, _ that_ much... but at 50% off retail, plus additional 15% discount and I was sold!
> 
> It's so huge, but roomy. I love the shoulder straps with it. Can't wait to take it out this fall! Welcome home to my new Rogue Tote in Shearling (I do need to brush it I feel, it's brand new and still had all the protective packaging). Any tips for maintenance, please let me know! TIA
> 
> View attachment 5605381
> View attachment 5605382


This one is one of my favorites! I used the tote insert from the outlet in it and it's a tight fit, but worth it to keep it organized and looking semi structured when sitting on my credenza at work. 

Congratulations on a great deal!


----------



## MCBadian07

Tygriss said:


> This one is one of my favorites! I used the tote insert from the outlet in it and it's a tight fit, but worth it to keep it organized and looking semi structured when sitting on my credenza at work.
> 
> Congratulations on a great deal!


Thanks so much! I have the insert also but not sure if I want to use it and make it a bit heavier. I'll try it out though


----------



## lorihmatthews

MCBadian07 said:


> Returned my red Pillow Tabby 26 today. Wasn't super in love with it and really disappointed it was damaged and didn't want a replacement.
> 
> This was waiting for me when I got home though    I've been looking at this bag for a whole year, but the full retail price at $1100 CAD plus 13% tax was just not making me love it, _ that_ much... but at 50% off retail, plus additional 15% discount and I was sold!
> 
> It's so huge, but roomy. I love the shoulder straps with it. Can't wait to take it out this fall! Welcome home to my new Rogue Tote in Shearling (I do need to brush it I feel, it's brand new and still had all the protective packaging). Any tips for maintenance, please let me know! TIA
> 
> View attachment 5605381
> View attachment 5605382



How on EARTH did you find that? I waited for it to go on sale and then POOF it was gone.


----------



## MCBadian07

lorihmatthews said:


> How on EARTH did you find that? I waited for it to go on sale and then POOF it was gone.


It's still available online from the Canada Coach Outlet site.... not a big seller over here from what I've seen. I was just biding my time until it went on sale 






						COACH® | Rogue Tote In Signature Shearling
					

The aptly named Rogue is a goanywhere bag inspired by free spirits, rebels and dreamers. Crafted of plush shearling trim masterfully tipdyed with our Signature and detailed with buttery soft glovetanned leather, this ziptop tote is a slouchy, roomy style with room for a 15" laptop. Carry it by...




					ca.coachoutlet.com


----------



## lorihmatthews

MCBadian07 said:


> It's still available online from the Canada Coach Outlet site.... not a big seller over here from what I've seen. I was just biding my time until it went on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH® | Rogue Tote In Signature Shearling
> 
> 
> The aptly named Rogue is a goanywhere bag inspired by free spirits, rebels and dreamers. Crafted of plush shearling trim masterfully tipdyed with our Signature and detailed with buttery soft glovetanned leather, this ziptop tote is a slouchy, roomy style with room for a 15" laptop. Carry it by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.coachoutlet.com


Doesn't look like it will let me purchase from the Canada site. I'm in the US.


----------



## PurseUOut

Mint + Serf Rogue 39 and matching wallet​


----------



## SEWDimples

MCBadian07 said:


> Returned my red Pillow Tabby 26 today. Wasn't super in love with it and really disappointed it was damaged and didn't want a replacement.
> 
> This was waiting for me when I got home though    I've been looking at this bag for a whole year, but the full retail price at $1100 CAD plus 13% tax was just not making me love it, _ that_ much... but at 50% off retail, plus additional 15% discount and I was sold!
> 
> It's so huge, but roomy. I love the shoulder straps with it. Can't wait to take it out this fall! Welcome home to my new Rogue Tote in Shearling (I do need to brush it I feel, it's brand new and still had all the protective packaging). Any tips for maintenance, please let me know! TIA
> 
> View attachment 5605381
> View attachment 5605382


Congrats! Nice deal.


----------



## SEWDimples

PurseUOut said:


> View attachment 5606089
> 
> 
> Mint + Serf Rogue 39 and matching wallet​


Congrats! I love the Rogue 39 in this collection.


----------



## cheremushki

Aaahhhhh ddammmit.. 
I love it.
Need more..


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5607447
> 
> 
> Aaahhhhh ddammmit..
> I love it.
> Need more..


Danggg it. I think I need one too!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Danggg it. I think I need one too!


It's your colour!
I regret not getting the canvas one too..


----------



## tealocean

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5607447
> 
> 
> Aaahhhhh ddammmit..
> I love it.
> Need more..


That is adorable! I love the pink with your planner/notebook. Your picture is so lovely with your tiny bag, planner, and Kaweco included!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Any Snoopy fans? I nabbed this on the Outlet site. It's pretty substantial and quite heavy! Definitely a collector's piece.


----------



## Wendyann7

The dark stone Revel……..


----------



## JVSXOXO

Wendyann7 said:


> The dark stone Revel……..
> 
> View attachment 5608414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608415


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KaliDaisy

My new Tali beauty for fall!


----------



## CoachCruiser

KaliDaisy said:


> My new Tali beauty for fall!
> 
> View attachment 5608551


I love (and have) this bag! I will have to break it out soon again for fall. Great photo!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Wendyann7 said:


> The dark stone Revel……..
> 
> View attachment 5608414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608415


This is gorgeous! I love the stone color and the revel shape. Congratulations!
What size is this, out of curiosity? And do the zippers go all the way down to the sides?


----------



## Wendyann7

JVSXOXO said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Wendyann7

CoachCruiser said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the stone color and the revel shape. Congratulations!
> What size is this, out of curiosity? And do the zippers go all the way down to the sides?


Thank you!  Yes the zippers go all the way down to about an inch from the bottom base.  Really easy to get in and out of.  The dimensions are 10.25 L x 7.75 H x 4.75 W   It's really a nice size and doesn't look bad (stick out too much) carried on shoulder.  The inside is lined with the fake suede material : )


----------



## CoachCruiser

Wendyann7 said:


> Thank you!  Yes the zippers go all the way down to about an inch from the bottom base.  Really easy to get in and out of.  The dimensions are 10.25 L x 7.75 H x 4.75 W   It's really a nice size and doesn't look bad (stick out too much) carried on shoulder.  The inside is lined with the fake suede material : )


Thank you! That's really helpful! : ) Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wendyann7 said:


> The dark stone Revel……..
> 
> View attachment 5608414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608415


Sooo pretty! Sorry if you've already shared this info,  but is this color available at the US stores?


----------



## Wendyann7

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooo pretty! Sorry if you've already shared this info,  but is this color available at the US stores?


I purchased it from Nordstrom.com but it sold out fairly quickly.  I’m guessing it will show up in store (Coach) and online soon?  They also have the Ruby from the Mint and Serf collection which I don’t see on coach.com yet


----------



## Sunshine mama

I wanted the Tabby 13 in Canyon multi, which was available only in Europe, I think.
So I kept searching for this color and I found it on the Macy's website. So I ordered it! I'll share it with you all once I receive it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> The dark stone Revel……..
> 
> View attachment 5608414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608415


I love this color. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## nyeredzi

Wendyann7 said:


> The dark stone Revel……..
> 
> View attachment 5608414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608415


The stitching looks just beautiful, and I love this color. Must ... resist ... Revel!!!


----------



## nyeredzi

Allow me to introduce my very first proper bag charm. I did have one that I cobbled together myself from a bag chain plus a separate keyring charm, but this is the first thing sold as an actual bag charm I've bought. It's the 'wildflower mix bag charm'. I didn't know until recently society had come on board with adult women decorating their purses with cute things. It actually had not occurred to me that bags would be decorated. But once I saw others doing it and how cute it was, didn't take me long to hop on board. I was deciding between this and the butterfly one that they just had (already sold out), but I'm so glad I went with this one. This one is already quite substantial to me and the butterfly one is even longer. I have to work up to something like that, lol.

Here it is on my Dooney



I've been waiting until the official start of Fall to take out my Swagger 27, but this charm looks like it's practically made for it so I had to get it out if only for a photo. The charm's primary hardware is gold while the bag's is .. pewter? But the bag does have gold rivets and the charm has pewter studs, so it mixes nicely. Even the tiger's eye in the charm feels like it was meant to coordinate with the mustard yellow leather lined pockets of the Swagger. This Swagger doesn't really need decoration, it already has a lot going on. Nevertheless, I will sometimes put this puppy on there anyway




Finally, a pic in my hand.


----------



## Alexa5

This and This...


----------



## Wendyann7

nyeredzi said:


> The stitching looks just beautiful, and I love this color. Must ... resist ... Revel!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> This and This...
> 
> View attachment 5609847
> View attachment 5609848



Congrats on these two cuties .  Is the second one a large Dinky?  And is that a K Haring patch on it?  I like the mix of patches, tearose and rhinestone pin.  Also really like the tearose-embellished hang tag.  Enjoy


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these two cuties .  Is the second one a large Dinky?  And is that a K Haring patch on it?  I like the mix of patches, tearose and rhinestone pin.  Also really like the tearose-embellished hang tag.  Enjoy


Thanks!  The Keith Haring bag is a Riley.  It does have the patches, and the back has a kisslock, which I love.  The embellished tea roses on the hangtag and other places on the bag add a nice touch.  The pink makes me happy too.   The cars Dinky is a replacement of the little Rogue I had.  I can use this more and had an opportunity to buy the Dinky.


----------



## Cashin1941

I will never get tired of micro bags! Bringing this travelling since the clasp is harder than most for pickpockets haha


----------



## cheremushki

Cashin1941 said:


> I will never get tired of micro bags! Bringing this travelling since the clasp is harder than most for pickpockets haha
> View attachment 5609985


I love that one.  I just really wished that the strap was removable.


----------



## Jereni

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5607447
> 
> 
> Aaahhhhh ddammmit..
> I love it.
> Need more..



So cute! Nice acquisition…



Wendyann7 said:


> The dark stone Revel……..
> 
> View attachment 5608414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608415



Oh wow this is lovely, esp as I have been wanting a smallish dome bag. Will have to check it out!



Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted the Tabby 13 in Canyon multi, which was available only in Europe, I think.
> So I kept searching for this color and I found it on the Macy's website. So I ordered it! I'll share it with you all once I receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609490
> View attachment 5609491



Awww this is darling!



Cashin1941 said:


> I will never get tired of micro bags! Bringing this travelling since the clasp is harder than most for pickpockets haha
> View attachment 5609985



Love the color on this! Where did you find it?


So many fun bag shares lately! Thanks to everyone for posting their beauties.


----------



## Alexa5

I don't think I have shared my latest painted creation here yet    I was on the fence about selling black / oxblood dinky, and then decided to paint some pink on it instead.  I just needed a little more brightness, and now it is a completely different bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> I don't think I have shared my latest painted creation here yet    I was on the fence about selling black / oxblood dinky, and then decided to paint some pink on it instead.  I just needed a little more brightness, and now it is a completely different bag.
> 
> View attachment 5612648



Love this — it has a very different vibe now.  Great job Alexa


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I don't think I have shared my latest painted creation here yet    I was on the fence about selling black / oxblood dinky, and then decided to paint some pink on it instead.  I just needed a little more brightness, and now it is a completely different bag.
> 
> View attachment 5612648


This is beautiful! You definitely made it a brighter happier bag!


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Love this — it has a very different vibe now.  Great job Alexa





tealocean said:


> This is beautiful! You definitely made it a brighter happier bag!


Thank you!  I am painting another one today , it is almost done


----------



## Alexa5

Here is the last one for a while as I have run out of any that I want to change   This was the rouge/ black tea rose Dinky, and now has more pink and purple for a cheerful vibe.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Here is the last one for a while as I have run out of any that I want to change   This was the rouge/ black tea rose Dinky, and now has more pink and purple for a cheerful vibe.
> 
> View attachment 5613270


More beautiful cheeriness! I don't believe it's possible to have too much pink and purple!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Here is the last one for a while as I have run out of any that I want to change   This was the rouge/ black tea rose Dinky, and now has more pink and purple for a cheerful vibe.
> 
> View attachment 5613270



So pretty .  I agree with TO — can never have enough pink and purple!


----------



## Alexa5

tealocean said:


> More beautiful cheeriness! I don't believe it's possible to have too much pink and purple!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  I agree with TO — can never have enough pink and purple!


Thanks!  and I agree about the pink and purple!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> I don't think I have shared my latest painted creation here yet    I was on the fence about selling black / oxblood dinky, and then decided to paint some pink on it instead.  I just needed a little more brightness, and now it is a completely different bag.
> 
> View attachment 5612648


I LOVE LOVE it!!! 
May I ask the name of the pink and red you used?


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I received the Tabby 13 in canyon multi. However,  it does not look anything like the stock photo from Coach. I wanted to wear it with my circle bag, but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Alexa5

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE LOVE it!!!
> May I ask the name of the pink and red you used?


Thank you!  It is the regular pink for the light one, and magenta for the dark pink. I have used the magenta on several bags and love it. It is a beautiful dark pink (looks red in some photos but pink in person)


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> So I received the Tabby 13 in canyon multi. However,  it does not look anything like the stock photo from Coach. I wanted to wear it with my circle bag, but I'm not sure anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613715
> View attachment 5613717


It doesn't match but I love the warmth of the colors and the three tones.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> It doesn't match but I love the warmth of the colors and the three tones.


Thank you.  So you think they go together?


----------



## holiday123

Bandit 20. Love the black! Not 100% on burnished amber. What to do ...


----------



## Teagaggle

Ohhh...my black & signature are to come tomorrow! Can't wait!
Why are you hesitant on the Amber?
Initial thoughts? I worry they are too stiff!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Bandit 20. Love the black! Not 100% on burnished amber. What to do ...
> 
> View attachment 5614496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614497


Congrats! Love the look of these Bandits. Black is gorgeous with nickel hardware and I love the burnished Amber color. I wish they would have released the same Bandit 20, but with the kisslock bags.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  So you think they go together?


I think they look good together.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Ohhh...my black & signature are to come tomorrow! Can't wait!
> Why are you hesitant on the Amber?
> Initial thoughts? I worry they are too stiff!


I'm pretty sure amber will be a keeper too, but need to try out the black first before I commit to 2.  I'm not sure what my hesitancy with amber is, I think I'm just used to my browns being burnished and this is just smooth and shiny.

Initial thoughts are definitely stiff, but very well made. I knew going in it wasn't a soft glovetan leather that I could break in so I was prepared for it to be a bit structured. My phone does fit in back pocket with only the top sticking out. Inside a soft wallet would fit upright, but would hit against the flap. Can definitely fit my essentials though and the neutral colors will let me have some fun with my novelty straps  

Can't wait to see the signature one...I wonder if it will be less stiff?


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the look of these Bandits. Black is gorgeous with nickel hardware and I love the burnished Amber color. I wish they would have released the same Bandit 20, but with the kisslock bags.


thank you! I saved a few screenshots of the kisslock bandits in hopes they are still coming...but I have no inside scoop anymore lol


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I'm pretty sure amber will be a keeper too, but need to try out the black first before I commit to 2.  I'm not sure what my hesitancy with amber is, I think I'm just used to my browns being burnished and this is just smooth and shiny.
> 
> Initial thoughts are definitely stiff, but very well made. I knew going in it wasn't a soft glovetan leather that I could break in so I was prepared for it to be a bit structured. My phone does fit in back pocket with only the top sticking out. Inside a soft wallet would fit upright, but would hit against the flap. Can definitely fit my essentials though and the neutral colors will let me have some fun with my novelty straps
> 
> Can't wait to see the signature one...I wonder if it will be less stiff?


I'll let you know when mine arrive tomorrow!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> So I received the Tabby 13 in canyon multi. However,  it does not look anything like the stock photo from Coach. I wanted to wear it with my circle bag, but I'm not sure anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613715
> View attachment 5613717


The Tabby is adorable! I look forward to seeing how you use it if you do keep it.


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> Ohhh...my black & signature are to come tomorrow! Can't wait!
> Why are you hesitant on the Amber?
> Initial thoughts? I worry they are too stiff!


I just received the jaquard/black crossbody version, and I am returning it.  I had thought I could use any of my straps on the bag, knowing I didn't want the one that came with the bag-- but the posts that you attach to are too thick for all of my straps (the clips), and I don't really want to have to use clips/extenders, etc to make it work.  I was bummed...I wouldn't have ordered it had I known.  For me the other issue is that it is a little stiff.  The jacquard is probably less so than leather.


----------



## Teagaggle

Ok, Bandit 20s arrived. Initial thoughts...bags are of exceptional quality. I was disappointed they weren't longer in height. I will need to change wallets if I keep & I've yet to be able to pull that trigger on a permanent basis. 
The signature jacquard one is my favorite & much easier & softer to open. 
Work was crazy today so I won't have a chance to really take a close look, try my items inside & make some decisions.


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> I just received the jaquard/black crossbody version, and I am returning it.  I had thought I could use any of my straps on the bag, knowing I didn't want the one that came with the bag-- but the posts that you attach to are too thick for all of my straps (the clips), and I don't really want to have to use clips/extenders, etc to make it work.  I was bummed...I wouldn't have ordered it had I known.  For me the other issue is that it is a little stiff.  The jacquard is probably less so than leather.


I understand what you are saying & this is a failing by Coach, given none of their novelty straps will work as designed. However, the novelty straps will work if you remove the clips & just loop the leather thru. I have smaller silver clips that I'll use (if I keep) & I mostly use a nylon  crossbody strap I got from Amazon, the clips for which fit just fine.


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> I understand what you are saying & this is a failing by Coach, given none of their novelty straps will work as designed. However, the novelty straps will work if you remove the clips & just loop the leather thru. I have smaller silver clips that I'll use (if I keep) & I mostly use a nylon  crossbody strap I got from Amazon, the clips for which fit just fine.


Yeah, it is annoying they have all of these straps, and then they make bags that they don’t easily connect.  I just didn’t want to have to make it work, and decided to go with something more functional instead.  I had mentioned it to the person at the store and they said that had been an issue for others with the Bandit as well.

Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I understand what you are saying & this is a failing by Coach, given none of their novelty straps will work as designed. However, the novelty straps will work if you remove the clips & just loop the leather thru. I have smaller silver clips that I'll use (if I keep) & I mostly use a nylon  crossbody strap I got from Amazon, the clips for which fit just fine.





Alexa5 said:


> Yeah, it is annoying they have all of these straps, and then they make bags that they don’t easily connect.  I just didn’t want to have to make it work, and decided to go with something more functional instead.  I had mentioned it to the person at the store and they said that had been an issue for others with the Bandit as well.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours!


 I can get all the OG novelty straps to work and the beat bag chain. The only ones that won't fit are the dinky straps and the newer top handle leather covered/acrylic chain straps. It is too bad those won't work, but I do like the chunkier hardware and the quality so it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> I can get all the OG novelty straps to work and the beat bag chain. The only ones that won't fit are the dinky straps and the newer top handle leather covered/acrylic chain straps. It is too bad those won't work, but I do like the chunkier hardware and the quality so it's not a deal breaker for me.


Well none of mine worked so it was a no go.   I couldn’t use the leather chain link straps, or any of the straps I have bought from other places, and they even have decent sized clasps.  In the end I was kind of glad that happened as I think I would have decided later I wanted something different anyway.  But I still wish it had been made with normal clasps.


----------



## Lessthan3C

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5607447
> 
> 
> Aaahhhhh ddammmit..
> I love it.
> Need more..


Your photo totally got me and I had to order my own mini rowan satchel bag charm.  I just received mine yesterday and it is so adorable!!  It's a gloomy day here so the lighting is not great, but here is mine hanging out with my Pochette Accessoire!


----------



## SEWDimples

My new runway Tabby Messenger bag arrived. I was able to grab one from Soho Popup store last week. Called the store and they had a SA call me back and purchased via pay-by-link. I bought the larger size in Ivory pebbled leather. Great quality and love all the details from the nickel hardware, back & front pocket and open interior. I think it will work with an organizer insert. Strap is not detachable. $495 for larger bag and $395 for smaller version. Now I want the Wine original glovetanned smooth leather version. It is my understanding the bags should be released in February 2023.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Broke down and finally ordered this cutie. Saks calls it Rogue 18 satchel instead of Ruby 18. I figured it was my last chance to get this at a great price.
I will wear it together with my keychain.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Joining with my Luna bag- purchased in “true blue” color ❤️. Pretty sure you can only get this color in Macy’s (or other department stores) - the boutiques don’t offer it or show it on their website. I loved the flax as well, but my mom bought me a beautiful 1941 saddle bag in the identical color…
It’s a very pretty pebbled leather! Can’t believe how my taste in bag size changes every so often…
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got this cutie too. FOMO.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my Luna bag- purchased in “true blue” color ❤️. Pretty sure you can only get this color in Macy’s (or other department stores) - the boutiques don’t offer it or show it on their website. I loved the flax as well, but my mom bought me a beautiful 1941 saddle bag in the identical color…
> It’s a very pretty pebbled leather! Can’t believe how my taste in bag size changes every so often…
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5615738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615740


I saw this at the store.  It is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sunshine mama said:


> I saw this at the store.  It is gorgeous! Congrats.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Winterfell5

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my Luna bag- purchased in “true blue” color ❤️. Pretty sure you can only get this color in Macy’s (or other department stores) - the boutiques don’t offer it or show it on their website. I loved the flax as well, but my mom bought me a beautiful 1941 saddle bag in the identical color…
> It’s a very pretty pebbled leather! Can’t believe how my taste in bag size changes every so often…
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5615738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615740


I saw this bag in store.  it’s a beautiful blue.  Enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my Luna bag- purchased in “true blue” color ❤️. Pretty sure you can only get this color in Macy’s (or other department stores) - the boutiques don’t offer it or show it on their website. I loved the flax as well, but my mom bought me a beautiful 1941 saddle bag in the identical color…
> It’s a very pretty pebbled leather! Can’t believe how my taste in bag size changes every so often…
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5615738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615740


What a beautiful blue! I love how it looks especially in the first picture!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this cutie too. FOMO.
> View attachment 5615753



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a beautiful color!


Thank you Jen! I couldn't resist this pink.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Jen! I couldn't resist this pink.


I couldn't resist this kitten!


----------



## Alexa5

JenJBS said:


> I couldn't resist this kitten!
> 
> View attachment 5616105


So cute!


----------



## Alexa5

I exchanged the Bandit in for the Bea in deep berry, and am so much happier.  Such a pretty bag and will be so easy to use.  I also love the strap, which is rare for me, as I normally do not like the chain straps.


----------



## n4n6906

CoachCruiser said:


> Joining with my Luna bag- purchased in “true blue” color ❤️. Pretty sure you can only get this color in Macy’s (or other department stores) - the boutiques don’t offer it or show it on their website. I loved the flax as well, but my mom bought me a beautiful 1941 saddle bag in the identical color…
> It’s a very pretty pebbled leather! Can’t believe how my taste in bag size changes every so often…
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5615738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615740


I love this color!!! I hope you will share some styling pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I couldn't resist this kitten!
> 
> View attachment 5616105


I was thinking of you when I saw this at the store! I was also thinking of @Christofle too.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking of you when I saw this at the store! I was also thinking of @Christofle too.


Very kind of you!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking of you when I saw this at the store! I was also thinking of @Christofle too.


Adorable  
Wonder if they might add the cats on other items too.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Winterfell5 said:


> I saw this bag in store.  it’s a beautiful blue.  Enjoy!


Thank you! I was surprised to see it because my Macy's location has turned into a pretty dismal, vacant place ever since Covid -- very few bags, few SAs around -- so I grabbed it when I could!


----------



## CoachCruiser

tealocean said:


> What a beautiful blue! I love how it looks especially in the first picture!


Thank you! I love the shade myself! : )


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Broke down and finally ordered this cutie. Saks calls it Rogue 18 satchel instead of Ruby 18. I figured it was my last chance to get this at a great price.
> I will wear it together with my keychain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615626



So excited for you (finally, took you long enough to get the Mama Ruby for baby Ruby ).  I can’t wait to see them together .  I actually bought this big Ruby a few months ago thinking I would up buy the Baby too.  It is absolutely gorgeous and so well made.  But I returned it due to the size (I thought it would be the same size as my Speedy20 which is the smallest I can go).


----------



## CoachCruiser

n4n6906 said:


> I love this color!!! I hope you will share some styling pics!


Thank you! I will definitely try


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So excited for you (finally, took you long enough to get the Mama Ruby for baby Ruby ).  I can’t wait to see them together .  I actually bought this big Ruby a few months ago thinking I would up buy the Baby too.  It is absolutely gorgeous and so well made.  But I returned it due to the size (I thought it would be the same size as my Speedy20 which is the smallest I can go).


Thank you. I'm just hoping that I get one with a straight zipper.  I've been watching YouTube videos with this bag's info,  and it seems like some of the bags have wonky zippers.
Also, I was actually hoping for a pink Ruby 18 to come out LOL. I figured I could eventually paint it pink if I really wanted to.


----------



## Teagaggle

My local store celebrated the launch of the Mint & Serf line by having a local graphic artist to come in. He was so incredibly sweet & leaned into my thoughts & let it flow onto the Bandit. He drew it out on the shopping bag first...love!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> My local store celebrated the launch of the Mint & Serf line by having a local graphic artist to come in. He was so incredibly sweet & leaned into my thoughts & let it flow onto the Bandit. He drew it out on the shopping bag first...love!
> View attachment 5616939



Love what he did  -- especially like that happiness motto.


----------



## laurenrr

Teagaggle said:


> My local store celebrated the launch of the Mint & Serf line by having a local graphic artist to come in. He was so incredibly sweet & leaned into my thoughts & let it flow onto the Bandit. He drew it out on the shopping bag first...love!
> View attachment 5616939


Love these!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I received the Ruby 18. Saks has raised its price now.  I guess I was lucky when I grabbed it when it was a lower price. I'm glad that the zipper isn't wonky, but the top of the bag and the leather in general seems a little rippled. What do you all think? 
Other than that,  I am happy I got it at a  good discounted price.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> So I received the Ruby 18. Saks has raised its price now.  I guess I was lucky when I grabbed it when it was a lower price. I'm glad that the zipper isn't wonky, but the top of the bag and the leather in general seems a little rippled. What do you all think?
> Other than that,  I am happy I got it at a  good discounted price.
> 
> View attachment 5617369


This is the most beautiful colour! I find my Ruby 25 zipper a little stiff and may need to wax it a bit before I can slide it more easily.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So I received the Ruby 18. Saks has raised its price now.  I guess I was lucky when I grabbed it when it was a lower price. I'm glad that the zipper isn't wonky, but the top of the bag and the leather in general seems a little rippled. What do you all think?
> Other than that,  I am happy I got it at a  good discounted price.
> 
> View attachment 5617369



It’s beautiful!  From what I remember, the leather on mine also seemed a little broken in and soft too.  Maybe that’s how this kind of leather is?  Did the baby Ruby feel less rippled to you?  I wouldn’t worry too much about it unless it bothers you.  Here’s a picture of mine below.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sunshine mama said:


> So I received the Ruby 18. Saks has raised its price now.  I guess I was lucky when I grabbed it when it was a lower price. I'm glad that the zipper isn't wonky, but the top of the bag and the leather in general seems a little rippled. What do you all think?
> Other than that,  I am happy I got it at a  good discounted price.
> 
> View attachment 5617369


That looks gorgeous!!! Great color combo and yummy pebbled leather! : )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It’s beautiful!  From what I remember, the leather on mine also seemed a little broken in and soft too.  Maybe that’s how this kind of leather is?  Did the baby Ruby feel less rippled to you?  I wouldn’t worry too much about it unless it bothers you.  Here’s a picture of mine below.
> 
> View attachment 5617483


Thank you IMMMM!   
I'm ok with it now. I absolutely love this bag! And I didn't know we were bag twins!!! So sorry for not recognizing you were my bag sis. How did I miss it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachCruiser said:


> That looks gorgeous!!! Great color combo and yummy pebbled leather! : )


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IMMMM!
> I'm ok with it now. I absolutely love this bag! And I didn't know we were bag twins!!! So sorry for not recognizing you were my bag sis. How did I miss it?



Forgot to mention this is the pic of the bag that I ended up _returning _due to the small size — wish we could have been bag twins.  Glad to hear you decided to keep this cutie — enjoy .


----------



## barcoimage

I recently got the Pillow Tabby 18 in buttercup and I’m in love!!! Also got the Studio Pride Edition and i can’t get enough!


----------



## Sunshine mama

barcoimage said:


> I recently got the Pillow Tabby 18 in buttercup and I’m in love!!! Also got the Studio Pride Edition and i can’t get enough!
> 
> View attachment 5617789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617793


I LOVE LOVE your Tabby pictures! 
Museum quality art!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Forgot to mention this is the pic of the bag that I ended up _returning _due to the small size — wish we could have been bag twins. Glad to hear you decided to keep this cutie — enjoy .


I see. 
This is a phone carrying bag for me.
The length of this bag is just slightly too short  for my phone to fit in comfortably as a phone carrying bag with all my essentials in the bag. So by using the baby bag(I have my lipsticks and a couple of make-up items in it), I am able to free up the bag space, so that I can put my phone in the bag a little more comfortably.


----------



## barcoimage

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE LOVE your Tabby pictures!
> Museum quality art!


Thank you so much! I adore the bag so much!


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me, large suede Soho hobo in taupe. You all know how difficult it is to find preowned suede bags in great condition? Let alone ones that are 17 yrs old?! I am in love


----------



## Debbini

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me, large suede Soho hobo in taupe. You all know how difficult it is to find preowned suede bags in great condition? Let alone ones that are 17 yrs old?! I am in love
> 
> View attachment 5618305


Gorgeous


----------



## Alexa5

I had the special opportunity to buy this from someone that had purchased it overseas, and then decided to sell.  It is such a beauty!


----------



## Winterfell5

Alexa5 said:


> I had the special opportunity to buy this from someone that had purchased it overseas, and then decided to sell.  It is such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5619413


You always have the most beautiful bags!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Alexa5 said:


> I had the special opportunity to buy this from someone that had purchased it overseas, and then decided to sell.  It is such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5619413


Oh it is gorgeous!!!! I love how edgy this is.


----------



## Alexa5

Winterfell5 said:


> You always have the most beautiful bags!!





AstridRhapsody said:


> Oh it is gorgeous!!!! I love how edgy this is.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> I had the special opportunity to buy this from someone that had purchased it overseas, and then decided to sell.  It is such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5619413



Oh my, that is beautiful!!!!  Enjoy


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Alexa5 said:


> I had the special opportunity to buy this from someone that had purchased it overseas, and then decided to sell.  It is such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5619413


Beautiful!


----------



## cheremushki

Lessthan3C said:


> Your photo totally got me and I had to order my own mini rowan satchel bag charm.  I just received mine yesterday and it is so adorable!!  It's a gloomy day here so the lighting is not great, but here is mine hanging out with my Pochette Accessoire!
> 
> View attachment 5615431


I just saw this..
I have this affect.. I'm enabling unmentionable number of people via various social medias.  And on my spare times, my friends.  

I'll post more photo for next ones!


----------



## IntheOcean

Alexa5 said:


> I had the special opportunity to buy this from someone that had purchased it overseas, and then decided to sell.  It is such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5619413


Gorgeous bag, especially in this color with contrast stitching!


----------



## Yokies

I haven’t purchased a bag in a while but when I saw the Kip bag on the outlet website I had to get it. The first one I got was not in the best condition but the replacement is perfect and the color is amazing. I can’t wait to use it, perfect color for fall.


----------



## barcoimage

My face today while unboxing my new made to order rogue 17


----------



## musiclover

Yokies said:


> I haven’t purchased a bag in a while but when I saw the Kip bag on the outlet website I had to get it. The first one I got was not in the best condition but the replacement is perfect and the color is amazing. I can’t wait to use it, perfect color for fall.
> 
> View attachment 5626121


Lovely colour and it’s a great little bag!  I have it in black (well, DD has it right now as it’s such a handy size).


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Total LOVE!!!!!!! she home with her other 11 sisters . Now to find a few more….Madison Woven Caroline


----------



## nyeredzi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Total LOVE!!!!!!! she home with her other 11 sisters . Now to find a few more….Madison Woven Caroline
> 
> View attachment 5626793


Very pretty, and the hangtag is cool too!


----------



## Lake Effect

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Total LOVE!!!!!!! she home with her other 11 sisters . Now to find a few more….Madison Woven Caroline
> 
> View attachment 5626793


I have seen you add to your collection over time and they are lovely. I was curious if you were rehoming your other Carolines as you acquired others. Thanks for answering that question!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lake Effect said:


> I have seen you add to your collection over time and they are lovely. I was curious if you were rehoming your other Carolines as you acquired others. Thanks for answering that question!


No…I rehome all my Rogues but one…I still have all my Carolines…they are my FAV. I misspoke in my post…I have 14. I am hunting for a few more


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> I understand what you are saying & this is a failing by Coach, given none of their novelty straps will work as designed. However, the novelty straps will work if you remove the clips & just loop the leather thru. I have smaller silver clips that I'll use (if I keep) & I mostly use a nylon  crossbody strap I got from Amazon, the clips for which fit just fine.


I tried this at the store with the Bandit Shoulder bag! I think it looks great! Thank you for sharing this idea!


----------



## CouncillorMissNugent

So, this is my new Coach, a '97 9832.  It will be with me soon, I'm hoping before the 17th.  It's to go with my 4082, also pictured (it came, and is in such great shape!).  I think the 9832 may have a little bit more wear to it than the Soho; I'm looking forward to reading about care and maintenance of the leather.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Total LOVE!!!!!!! she home with her other 11 sisters . Now to find a few more….Madison Woven Caroline
> 
> View attachment 5626793


These are all such beautiful bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> These are all such beautiful bags!


Thanks…and I 1000% agree…best ever for Coach. Well done


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I tried this at the store with the Bandit Shoulder bag! I think it looks great! Thank you for sharing this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628076


If the strap is long enough this way, I prefer the way it looks.


----------



## Moxisox

L Zip Wristlet


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moxisox said:


> L Zip Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 5630588
> View attachment 5630589


Love this color!!


----------



## HeatherL

The Cary Crossbody in Pine.  I was craving another carefree easy carry bag and I’m pretty sure this is going to fit the bill.


----------



## whateve

HeatherL said:


> The Cary Crossbody in Pine.  I was craving another carefree easy carry bag and I’m pretty sure this is going to fit the bill.
> View attachment 5637323


Gorgeous color!


----------



## HeatherL

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks!  I don’t have anything similar in my collection and I’m so happy I chose this color.


----------



## Iamminda

HeatherL said:


> The Cary Crossbody in Pine.  I was craving another carefree easy carry bag and I’m pretty sure this is going to fit the bill.
> View attachment 5637323



That is very pretty with the charm .  I am kinda interested in the deep berry one.


----------



## HeatherL

That is very pretty with the charm .  I am kinda interested in the deep berry one.

Thank you!  Those were the 2 colors I was having a hard time deciding between.  Funny thing is, this charm pushed me to green.  Both are beautiful though.  I can see this being used for all weather, it’s so comfortable and fits everything and them some without being overwhelming.  It’s also great quality too.  I think it’s love


----------



## tealocean

HeatherL said:


> The Cary Crossbody in Pine.  I was craving another carefree easy carry bag and I’m pretty sure this is going to fit the bill.
> View attachment 5637323


This is a beautiful green, and looks like a great crossbody! It's great to hear it is love!  Your shamrock charm is perfect with it.



Iamminda said:


> That is very pretty with the charm .  I am kinda interested in the deep berry one.


I thought this reminded me of the berry one you posted pictures of. I haven't seen real pictures of this bag before. (Sometimes the official pictures don't show how pretty they are.) Both of those colors are beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> This is a beautiful green, and looks like a great crossbody! It's great to hear it is love!  Your shamrock charm is perfect with it.
> 
> 
> I thought this reminded me of the berry one you posted pictures of. I haven't seen real pictures of this bag before. (Sometimes the official pictures don't show how pretty they are.) Both of those colors are beautiful!



That’s right TO  — both berry-like colors are pretty and very similar!  I have seen this bag in the deep berry color in person and it’s very nice.  Trying to resist


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> That’s right TO  — both berry-like colors are pretty and very similar!  I have seen this bag in the deep berry color in person and it’s very nice.  Trying to resist


Oh you are strong!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Found this cutie for $60 + shipping on eBay and couldn’t resist. I have about a half dozen black bags, but nothing like this! Upon doing a bit of research, I found a similar style called the Stanton. This one is supposed to come with a crossbody strap, but I have a couple I could use, so I figured what the heck. Enough to hold the essentials: my iPhone 11, a card case, keys, and a lipgloss. Though I don’t need to bring a wallet since this bag has card slots!


----------



## houseof999

These cute keychains.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

New to me Heather Grey Rogue 25 with Rivets.


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> New to me Heather Grey Rogue 25 with Rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639935


I love Rogues, rivet details and the floral charms!  It’s perfect!


----------



## musiclover

My Willow Saddle Bag in black. It comes with a black leather strap as well.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> My Willow Saddle Bag in black. It comes with a black leather strap as well.
> View attachment 5640007


The leather on the Willow's is really nice.


----------



## Fashion412

Pillow Shearling Madison! Ready for winter ❄️


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The leather on the Willow's is really nice.


Thank you!  I think the quality is quite good yet the bag is not too heavy. I do love pebbled leather!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another crossed of my list…thanks Poo for sending me the link!!!!!
Looks like she has never been used and wowowoza got her for $87!!!!
Madison Pinnacle Gathered Caroline - retail $1200!!!!!!! 
Now a few more on my list to snag!!!!
MADISON RULES!!!!!


----------



## n4n6906

Got her in the mail and just had to wear her out today!


----------



## coachlover90

n4n6906 said:


> View attachment 5640780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got her in the mail and just had to wear her out today!


So cute! Does it fit much?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Another crossed of my list…thanks Poo for sending me the link!!!!!
> Looks like she has never been used and wowowoza got her for $87!!!!
> Madison Pinnacle Gathered Caroline - retail $1200!!!!!!!
> Now a few more on my list to snag!!!!
> MADISON RULES!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5640645


Wow! Great price!!


----------



## n4n6906

coachlover90 said:


> So cute! Does it fit much?






Just the “essentials”. Carrying my phone by hand and I didn’t want to force my LV sunnies in there. The sacrifices we make to carry cute things.


----------



## EpiFanatic

This fabulous tortoise strap. Had to have it. Goes with both my coach bags.


----------



## laurenrr

n4n6906 said:


> View attachment 5640780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got her in the mail and just had to wear her out today!


This is so cuuuuuuuute


----------



## Teagaggle

EpiFanatic said:


> This fabulous tortoise strap. Had to have it. Goes with both my coach bags.
> 
> View attachment 5640990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640992


I know I should be focusing on the bag, but I love your sweater!


----------



## tealocean

Luvpurplepurses said:


> New to me Heather Grey Rogue 25 with Rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639935


Beautiful, and the flowers compliment her so well! Lovely!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Teagaggle said:


> I know I should be focusing on the bag, but I love your sweater!


Thank you.


----------



## nyeredzi

EpiFanatic said:


> This fabulous tortoise strap. Had to have it. Goes with both my coach bags.
> 
> View attachment 5640990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640992


Cool shoes too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

It was on coachoutlet this week with the ticktock 20%


----------



## fufulynn

My new to me Rogue 25’s 




Neither one came with hang tags so I’m trying to figure out what accessories pair best! What do you guys think?


----------



## coachlover90

fufulynn said:


> My new to me Rogue 25’s
> 
> View attachment 5642792
> 
> 
> Neither one came with hang tags so I’m trying to figure out what accessories pair best! What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5642793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642797


Can’t go wrong with any of those bag charms!


----------



## pursefreak85

Got this coach wristlet in box for $45 at macys. On the site they have it listed for 45 for the one from last season that was $75. But I went in store and had them look up the code from the app and they gave me the one that rang up for $95. Great deal!


----------



## pursefreak85

fufulynn said:


> My new to me Rogue 25’s
> 
> View attachment 5642792
> 
> 
> Neither one came with hang tags so I’m trying to figure out what accessories pair best! What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5642793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642797


Flowers are gorgeous! So is the lv key pouch. Beautiful bags!


----------



## Debbini

fufulynn said:


> My new to me Rogue 25’s
> 
> View attachment 5642792
> 
> 
> Neither one came with hang tags so I’m trying to figure out what accessories pair best! What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5642793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642797


I like star/flower shaped charms! May I ask where you got them?


----------



## pammbw

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Another crossed of my list…thanks Poo for sending me the link!!!!!
> Looks like she has never been used and wowowoza got her for $87!!!!
> Madison Pinnacle Gathered Caroline - retail $1200!!!!!!!
> Now a few more on my list to snag!!!!
> MADISON RULES!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5640645


That is a gorgeous bag! The texture is irresistible to this tactile person!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pammbw said:


> That is a gorgeous bag! The texture is irresistible to this tactile person!


Thank you


----------



## fufulynn

Debbini said:


> I like star/flower shaped charms! May I ask where you got them?


I got them off of Mercari! They are from Victoria’s Secret


----------



## Debbini

fufulynn said:


> I got them off of Mercari! They are from Victoria’s Secret


Thank you! Really cute!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

fufulynn said:


> My new to me Rogue 25’s
> 
> View attachment 5642792
> 
> 
> Neither one came with hang tags so I’m trying to figure out what accessories pair best! What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5642793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642797


They all look good. Change it up every time you carry them.


----------



## ivdw

BellaSophie said:


> Willow Tote 24 in Dove Grey


Do you enjoy the bag? I am eying one too, but there’s hardly any reviews out there..?


----------



## pursefreak85

Just ordered this beauty for my bday gift! Was half off on macys flash sale!


----------



## KaliDaisy

pursefreak85 said:


> Just ordered this beauty for my bday gift! Was half off on macys flash sale!
> 
> View attachment 5644711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644713



That's a great deal! I have this bag and LOVE it, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Gorgeous bag! Congratulations. I picked up something in Macy's flash sale at around 8 am, but they changed the prices early in the day. So if you got it, it was a real treasure! By the late afternoon those flash prices were changed back to full retail.


----------



## JVSXOXO

pursefreak85 said:


> Just ordered this beauty for my bday gift! Was half off on macys flash sale!
> 
> View attachment 5644711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644713


I’m jealous! I’ve been eyeing this bag along with a Black Cassie 19. Half off is a great deal!


----------



## pursefreak85

I ordered a coach soft tabby purse from macys and it was scratched and had a tag that said reticket. I’m sure it’s a return. I called them and they are sending me a new one. I hope it comes wrapped a lil. This one was just in a plastic bag with the wrapping torn up and inside the bag.


----------



## pursefreak85

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m jealous! I’ve been eyeing this bag along with a Black Cassie 19. Half off is a great deal!


Yes I really love it. Too bad macys sent me a return. That’s all scratched. I’m waiting for my new one to ship. I don’t mind if I scratch it or if I buy it on sale because it a return or as is. But this one was a flash sale. It’s a $450 bag. I want it to be new. I feel like I’m being a brat about it. But I’m particular about my bags.


----------



## pursefreak85

starbucksqueen said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congratulations. I picked up something in Macy's flash sale at around 8 am, but they changed the prices early in the day. So if you got it, it was a real treasure! By the late afternoon those flash prices were changed back to full retail.


I called and they honored the price.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

A great Posh find


----------



## JenJBS

crazyforcoach09 said:


> A great Posh find
> 
> View attachment 5646447


Lovely color!


----------



## JVSXOXO

pursefreak85 said:


> Yes I really love it. Too bad macys sent me a return. That’s all scratched. I’m waiting for my new one to ship. I don’t mind if I scratch it or if I buy it on sale because it a return or as is. But this one was a flash sale. It’s a $450 bag. I want it to be new. I feel like I’m being a brat about it. But I’m particular about my bags.


You’re not being a brat at all! Just because you got a deal doesn’t mean that it’s okay for the bag to be damaged. It’s not like you willingly purchased a floor model for a discount, for example. I hope the new one arrives in pristine condition!


----------



## Kwin232

Didn’t plan to get anything, but saw this one at the store.  Rogue 20 with silver hardware


----------



## coachlover90

Kwin232 said:


> Didn’t plan to get anything, but saw this one at the store.  Rogue 20 with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5647628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647629


Love it with the silver hardware! Does it fit a good amount?


----------



## Kwin232

coachlover90 said:


> Love it with the silver hardware! Does it fit a good amount?


@coachlover90 The middle zipper compartment fits a small wallet, key fobs and iPhone 14 pro max (with slim case) with some space left. The phone doesn’t fit in the side compartments lengthwise.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Got this Dempsey 22 from the outlet and she's my new favorite! Such an easy, cute little bag


----------



## Stephanie***

I got this beauty today in Salzburg/Austria. Last piece


----------



## Alexa5

Stephanie*** said:


> I got this beauty today in Salzburg/Austria. Last piece
> 
> View attachment 5648291


Like the bag but especially jealous about Salzburg.  I loved our trip to Austria many years back!


----------



## cheremushki

Kwin232 said:


> Didn’t plan to get anything, but saw this one at the store.  Rogue 20 with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5647628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647629


20 size is already out?!  Which country are you residing in?


----------



## cheremushki

@JenJBS the colour reminded me of you!


----------



## houseof999

Quilted Hayden in Papaya


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Quilted Hayden in Papaya
> View attachment 5649078


Really pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5649073
> 
> 
> @JenJBS the colour reminded me of you!


Aww! That is thoughtful of you.  I do love the color!


----------



## pursefreak85

The new one arrived worse than the 1st.


----------



## pursefreak85

Hopefully the third times a charm. I sent an email to customer service with a picture.


----------



## ivdw

pursefreak85 said:


> The new one arrived worse than the 1st.
> 
> View attachment 5649180


That’s really such a shame!


----------



## pursefreak85

Right, it was just thrown in a box not even plastic over it. I was hoping it would be wrapped like the unboxing I see on utube. Customer service said they are looking into it. I’m like wow it’s a 450$ bag. If the third one arrives like that I might just give up on this bag from Macys. But I really love the bag and the price I got it for. I can’t find any on sale in the black.


----------



## ivdw

pursefreak85 said:


> Right, it was just thrown in a box not even plastic over it. I was hoping it would be wrapped like the unboxing I see on utube. Customer service said they are looking into it. I’m like wow it’s a 450$ bag. If the third one arrives like that I might just give up on this bag from Macys. But I really love the bag and the price I got it for. I can’t find any on sale in the black.


Fingers crossed! Just so annoying, it costs so much time and energy!


----------



## pursefreak85

Right, thanks for replying. My family doesn’t understand my obsession with bags and they are annoyed at me returning this purse for the scratches. I’m glad to have this forum!


----------



## babysadist

Was going in to probably get a Studio Baguette in that gorgeous Patent Leather Latte color, but the night before I saw the new colors of the Tabby 26 and splurged the next day. Got this beauty two Fridays ago ❤️ Still soooo happy!! The color was originally on the Bandit, but I’m so glad they added them to other bags! It’s such a versatile color.


----------



## pursefreak85

babysadist said:


> Was going in to probably get a Studio Baguette in that gorgeous Patent Leather Latte color, but the night before I saw the new colors of the Tabby 26 and splurged the next day. Got this beauty two Fridays ago ❤️ Still soooo happy!! The color was originally on the Bandit, but I’m so glad they added them to other bags! It’s such a versatile color.
> 
> View attachment 5649756


Beautiful bag! Nice color!


----------



## Kwin232

cheremushki said:


> 20 size is already out?!  Which country are you residing in?


I’m in the US


----------



## CoachMaven

I forgot to post this one from a couple of months ago, an oldie but a goodie, large Soho hobo in wine? Not sure of the name they used for the color- dark red


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Soho Mini Flap in Mini Signature ♻


Over a year later and I'm still in love. It's worn minimally.


----------



## Wendyann7

Plaid Revel 24


----------



## whateve

Wendyann7 said:


> Plaid Revel 24
> 
> View attachment 5651968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651969


That's very cute! I love how the design is embossed rather than just flat.


----------



## nyeredzi

Wendyann7 said:


> Plaid Revel 24
> 
> View attachment 5651968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651969


Oh my gosh, gorgeous!


----------



## Alexa5

Dinky in bordeaux signature


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Dinky in bordeaux signature
> 
> View attachment 5652912



Love the strap and charm you added to this beauty


----------



## nyeredzi

Alexa5 said:


> Dinky in bordeaux signature
> 
> View attachment 5652912


She is dolled up and looking gorgeous. She's got her necklace, her earrings  Love the embossing.


----------



## JVSXOXO

pursefreak85 said:


> The new one arrived worse than the 1st.
> 
> View attachment 5649180


Did you ever get a better bag? I know it’s not as good of a discount but the Soft Tabby is eligible for 25% off at Coach. They have it with pewter hardware too, which gives the bag a totally different look. Good luck! 


babysadist said:


> Was going in to probably get a Studio Baguette in that gorgeous Patent Leather Latte color, but the night before I saw the new colors of the Tabby 26 and splurged the next day. Got this beauty two Fridays ago ❤️ Still soooo happy!! The color was originally on the Bandit, but I’m so glad they added them to other bags! It’s such a versatile color.
> 
> View attachment 5649756


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## pursefreak85

JVSXOXO said:


> Did you ever get a better bag? I know it’s not as good of a discount but the Soft Tabby is eligible for 25% off at Coach. They have it with pewter hardware too, which gives the bag a totally different look. Good luck!
> 
> Gorgeous bag and color!


Yes I ended up keeping the 1st one! I was half off, plus they gave me extra 10% off for the issues. I love it. It just has a minor scratch, for $200 I figure it’s worth it. It’s a $450 bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

pursefreak85 said:


> Yes I ended up keeping the 1st one! I was half off, plus they gave me extra 10% off for the issues. I love it. It just has a minor scratch, for $200 I figure it’s worth it. It’s a $450 bag.
> 
> View attachment 5653514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653518
> View attachment 5653516
> View attachment 5653518


It looks great on you! Such a beautiful bag. I seriously considered snatching one up but was able to track down a Black Cassie 19 and that beat out the Tabby for me.


----------



## exostan

just got this cutie in the mail off poshmark!! thank you to the authenticators in the forum ❤️❤ I was looking for a work bag and honestly she is the perfect size and perfect color.


----------



## Alexa5

Wanted to share the Luna bag.  This is the color hyacinth, which is a lovely dark pink.  I plan to use it with my rainbow leather link strap so sharing that pic as well.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Wanted to share the Luna bag.  This is the color hyacinth, which is a lovely dark pink.  I plan to use it with my rainbow leather link strap so sharing that pic as well.
> 
> View attachment 5653999
> View attachment 5654000
> View attachment 5654001



Perfection .  Love this bag and the strap.  Congrats and enjoy A


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> Dinky in bordeaux signature
> 
> View attachment 5652912


Love it. Looks great with the leather chain link strap.


Alexa5 said:


> Wanted to share the Luna bag.  This is the color hyacinth, which is a lovely dark pink.  I plan to use it with my rainbow leather link strap so sharing that pic as well.
> 
> View attachment 5653999
> View attachment 5654000
> View attachment 5654001


It is so cute with the rainbow leather link strap.


----------



## Alexa5

SEWDimples said:


> Love it. Looks great with the leather chain link strap.
> 
> It is so cute with the rainbow leather link strap.


Thank you!!


----------



## coachlover90

Alexa5 said:


> Wanted to share the Luna bag.  This is the color hyacinth, which is a lovely dark pink.  I plan to use it with my rainbow leather link strap so sharing that pic as well.
> 
> View attachment 5653999
> View attachment 5654000
> View attachment 5654001


Love it! Question, does it slide off your shoulder at all?


----------



## Alexa5

coachlover90 said:


> Love it! Question, does it slide off your shoulder at all?


I felt like it did with the regular strap but not so much with the link strap.  I think because the regular strap is kind of a fixated shape--maybe it molds more over time, whereas the link strap is a flexible type strap.


----------



## Alexa5

I have had a truly blessed week of goodies and this one took the longest trip yet!  Now I need to sit back and enjoy my new pretties


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> I have had a truly blessed week of goodies and this one took the longest trip yet!  Now I need to sit back and enjoy my new pretties
> View attachment 5655532



I gasped when I saw this soft pink beauty !!!!! (I could have used a pink fainting couch ).  I didn’t know they made a Rogue Top Handle in _pink “What!!!!”_ (my favorite color!).  I can’t get over how pretty it is. Wowee! Is this a new color or an oversea exclusive?   Enjoy A .


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> I gasped when I saw this soft pink beauty !!!!! (I could have used a pink fainting couch ). I didn’t know they made a Rogue Top Handle in _pink “What!!!!”_ (my favorite color!). I can’t get over how pretty it is. Wowee! Is this a new color or an oversea exclusive? Enjoy A .


Thank you!    I loved this response!  It brought some good laughter   When I saw it a while back when someone had bought one from overseas, I felt the same!  I tried to ignore it, pretend it didn't exist, pretend I didn't want it, and so on   Well, then it became available in Australia which turned out to be easier to buy from as some shared info on the SAs that can help you purchase it.  I thought about it, thought about it, started the purchase process, almost backed out, and finally just said okay, this is one of those splurge-y planned purchases and I am going for this one.  (so yes overseas only)

The good news is now that I went to all of the effort and bought it, it will probably come to the US for everyone else!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I have had a truly blessed week of goodies and this one took the longest trip yet!  Now I need to sit back and enjoy my new pretties
> View attachment 5655532


I fainted too!  The combination of colors, shades of pinks, and that strap...so beautiful! Enjoy! Thank you and IM both for the laughter!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Early Christmas presents to myself and cute Christmas extras from the store. Just have one more small item on the way.


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> I have had a truly blessed week of goodies and this one took the longest trip yet!  Now I need to sit back and enjoy my new pretties
> View attachment 5655532


Nice! They had this and the chalk colorblock on the UK site over the summer. They sold out fast then the chalk popped back up on the sale page a bit ago, but this pretty never came back. Good job! I'm eyeing the amber/silver on the US site right now...trying to be good. I'm also eyeing those rogue 20's...


----------



## holiday123

JVSXOXO said:


> Early Christmas presents to myself and cute Christmas extras from the store. Just have one more small item on the way.
> 
> View attachment 5655754


That card case looks very well made and I like all the CC slots!


----------



## JVSXOXO

holiday123 said:


> That card case looks very well made and I like all the CC slots!


I first saw it online but they didn’t show the back so I wasn’t sure about it. Then I saw it in person and it had 3 additional slots on the back so I got it. This one is smooth leather and it’s a little stiff but I’m thinking it’ll loosen up with more use. They had a darker color in pebbled leather too but I really loved this one.


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Nice! They had this and the chalk colorblock on the UK site over the summer. They sold out fast then the chalk popped back up on the sale page a bit ago, but this pretty never came back. Good job! I'm eyeing the amber/silver on the US site right now...trying to be good. I'm also eyeing those rogue 20's...


Thanks!  Yes the carnation is one of those, like the chalk, that is hard to get for us in the US.  I would have waited and hoped for a US arrival, but in the past the nice pinks often never came here.  We like pink too!


----------



## tealocean

JVSXOXO said:


> Early Christmas presents to myself and cute Christmas extras from the store. Just have one more small item on the way.
> 
> View attachment 5655754


Those are beautiful Christmas presents!  Your bag and card case look so lovely together. I haven't seen that card case before. It looks very luxurious in smooth leather with thick edges, and I love the tiny C on it.


----------



## JVSXOXO

tealocean said:


> Those are beautiful Christmas presents!  Your bag and card case look so lovely together. I haven't seen that card case before. It looks very luxurious in smooth leather with thick edges, and I love the tiny C on it.


Thank you! I wanted something brighter and prettier than the simple black card case I’ve been using for the past couple of years, and then this popped up online not too long ago. Seeing it in person sealed the deal!


----------



## Wendyann7

Snagged a remade (Re)Loved  pumpkin charm that I’ve been stalking…..ready for next Halloween!!


----------



## JenJBS

Wendyann7 said:


> Snagged a remade (Re)Loved  pumpkin charm that I’ve been stalking…..ready for next Halloween!!
> 
> View attachment 5656258


Cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The wait is over….been waiting since 2013


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The wait is over….been waiting since 2013
> 
> View attachment 5656326


Is your collection of this line complete now?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Is your collection of this line complete now?


Lol. Not yet. 6 more to go


----------



## Alexa5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lol. Not yet. 6 more to go


So have you switched from looking at new bags as well to exclusively finding the older bags?  Or both?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> So have you switched from looking at new bags as well to exclusively finding the older bags?  Or both?


I have always loved my Carolines…..they will always be my FAV…..Rogues were a phase and I sold them all but my black Basquiat 39…..I have not purchased anything new in a very longgggggggggggg time….I do have two things on my waitlist for when they go outlet price…but that is about it……


----------



## cheremushki

Not a purchase.  But mother in law(in Japan) gave me the vintage coach bag.    
I love it!  It's so worn and soft leather!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Coach is releasing this soon and I picked it up on Friday ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CoachCruiser

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The wait is over….been waiting since 2013
> 
> View attachment 5656326


OMG! This is a beautiful bag....loved that whole year - remind me...2007?? later?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachCruiser said:


> OMG! This is a beautiful bag....loved that whole year - remind me...2007?? later?


thank you. Later…2012


----------



## IntheOcean

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The wait is over….been waiting since 2013
> 
> View attachment 5656326


Wow, so pretty! Love all the stitching and the strap.  Congrats.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big and Sexy!!!!! $75 Mercari find
Madison Large Pinnacle DS


----------



## coachlover90

Tabby 26, bold red!


----------



## Teagaggle

My new beauties...Rogue top handle bags. Finally! Not that I need an excuse to splurge, but this year has been extra challenging & I'm rewarding my perseverance!


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> My new beauties...Rogue top handle bags. Finally! Not that I need an excuse to splurge, but this year has been extra challenging & I'm rewarding my perseverance!
> 
> View attachment 5658220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658222


I was noticing the one with patches earlier…they are lovely.  Enjoy!


----------



## JVSXOXO

My second Black Cassie 19 arrived today, and so beautifully packaged for Christmas! I’ll be sending it right back since I’m happy with the one I had transferred to my store but thought I’d share the beautiful gift wrapping.


----------



## chocolateturtle

My revel in black came today from the BF 25% off sale! The quality is really there, no stitching issues! The only disappointment is that it didn't come in a box, it just came in a plastic bag, at least it didn't arrive damaged at all.


----------



## IntheOcean

chocolateturtle said:


> My revel in black came today from the BF 25% off sale! The quality is really there, no stitching issues! The only disappointment is that it didn't come in a box, it just came in a plastic bag, at least it didn't arrive damaged at all.
> 
> View attachment 5658764


Shame they didn't include the box, but the bag itself is stunning! Congrats


----------



## JVSXOXO

chocolateturtle said:


> My revel in black came today from the BF 25% off sale! The quality is really there, no stitching issues! The only disappointment is that it didn't come in a box, it just came in a plastic bag, at least it didn't arrive damaged at all.
> 
> View attachment 5658764


This is one of those bags that I love the look of but know it wouldn’t work for me. It’s a gorgeous bag and I’m so glad it arrived in perfect condition considering it wasn’t boxed!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Teagaggle said:


> My new beauties...Rogue top handle bags. Finally! Not that I need an excuse to splurge, but this year has been extra challenging & I'm rewarding my perseverance!
> 
> View attachment 5658220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658222


Bag twins on the brown top handle. Too tired to go in the other room to check the color name. I don’t know why I haven’t used it yet. Oh I know.! I just have too many bags. Lol. This weekend will be perfect though. I had the hardest time deciding between the varsity rogue and the top handle. I went with the rogue because I because I was curious about the new size and price. Well. When more pics showed up I knew I was a goner and didn’t know if I could justify having both. I still don’t know but I think will have that top handle. I think it has a different look. I really like  all the varsity stuff. I’m so bad but anyway Fantastic buys! Enjoy them!


----------



## ElenaAlex

Just got it from a sale in Dublin. I got a backpack only on this trip and it is not very comfortable to carry all day so I needed a small crossbody bag to fit my wallet and phone. 

They also had Tabby pillow in red and I'm so tempted....


----------



## JenJBS

Rowan in deep turquoise.


----------



## holiday123

Stopped into Coach today to see the rogue 20. Love it and the smooth leather lining and super happy it was able to for my phone in the outer pocket. Pic next to rogue top handle for comparison. 

Still debating getting the rogue top handle in the amber, but store had to order it while rogue 20 was in stock so made the decision for me.


----------



## Alexa5

I wanted to join the Ruby club!    I found this one at a great price from a reseller.  It is cute and little, but still holds a nice amount.  Trying it out with two different straps.  I like both, can just decide on the given day if I want colorful or more basic.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> I wanted to join the Ruby club!    I found this one at a great price from a reseller.  It is cute and little, but still holds a nice amount.  Trying it out with two different straps.  I like both, can just decide on the given day if I want colorful or more basic.
> 
> View attachment 5659834
> View attachment 5659835



I really really love this cutie, especially paired with the baby Ruby .  If it were just an inch bigger , I would have kept it.  Congrats and enjoy A .


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> I wanted to join the Ruby club!    I found this one at a great price from a reseller.  It is cute and little, but still holds a nice amount.  Trying it out with two different straps.  I like both, can just decide on the given day if I want colorful or more basic.
> 
> View attachment 5659834
> View attachment 5659835


I love your Ruby, and the chain strap is just so fun!


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> I really really love this cutie, especially paired with the baby Ruby .  If it were just an inch bigger , I would have kept it.  Congrats and enjoy A .


Thank you!  I wish it had been a tad bit bigger for you to keep…. 


musiclover said:


> I love your Ruby, and the chain strap is just so fun!


Thank you!  I am addicted to these straps now, lol.


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> Thank you!  I wish it had been a tad bit bigger for you to keep….
> 
> Thank you!  I am addicted to these straps now, lol.


I am now looking into them for my Ruby. I’ll be back.


----------



## daffyleigh

Early Christmas present to myself!


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Rowan in deep turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 5659519


 You got it!  This color is beautiful! I can just imagine how gorgeous it is in person!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Stopped into Coach today to see the rogue 20. Love it and the smooth leather lining and super happy it was able to for my phone in the outer pocket. Pic next to rogue top handle for comparison.
> 
> Still debating getting the rogue top handle in the amber, but store had to order it while rogue 20 was in stock so made the decision for me.
> 
> View attachment 5659537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659538


Very nice! I love that there is silver or nickle hardware!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I wanted to join the Ruby club!    I found this one at a great price from a reseller.  It is cute and little, but still holds a nice amount.  Trying it out with two different straps.  I like both, can just decide on the given day if I want colorful or more basic.
> 
> View attachment 5659834
> View attachment 5659835


This is so cute and fun! I love the straps with it! The solid color looks like it was made for it, really beautiful for fall, and the rainbow is pure beautiful fun.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Stopped into Coach today to see the rogue 20. Love it and the smooth leather lining and super happy it was able to for my phone in the outer pocket. Pic next to rogue top handle for comparison.
> 
> Still debating getting the rogue top handle in the amber, but store had to order it while rogue 20 was in stock so made the decision for me.
> 
> View attachment 5659537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659538


Any regrets? I'm debating the blue/green plaid one. I'm dying over all this silver hardware!


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> You got it!  This color is beautiful! I can just imagine how gorgeous it is in person!


Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


No regrets! Moved in yesterday
Sorry meant to quote @Teagaggle


----------



## couchette

holiday123 said:


> No regrets! Moved in yesterday
> Sorry meant to quote @Teagaggle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660599


That bag is amazing


----------



## itbagbaby

KaliDaisy said:


> I had to hunt down this color at the outlets in my area and lucked out - one store had one left! The City Tote arrived today and I am in LOVE with this shade of purple!! It brings me so much joy, especially the flower pattern inside   I also picked up the Coach organizer and it fits perfectly. I'm hoping this will be my new personal carry-on for traveling.
> 
> View attachment 5420944
> 
> View attachment 5420945
> 
> View attachment 5420947


hey is the bag very slouchy without the insert? like would it stay straight without falling on either side


----------



## KaliDaisy

itbagbaby said:


> hey is the bag very slouchy without the insert? like would it stay straight without falling on either side



Mine stays up fine without the insert. It's definitely pliable, not too stiff, but I can stand it up when it's empty and it doesn't fall over at all. If I have things in it and the weight is heavier on one side (like when I put my laptop in it), then it tends to lean over and sometimes fall, but that's the only time it does that.


----------



## HAZE MAT

Officially got the Coach Tabby 26 in black pebbled leather as a gift for starting a new investment job.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Fell for the deep Turquoise Tali. The leather is delicious! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I have the perfect charm for it.


----------



## itbagbaby

KaliDaisy said:


> Mine stays up fine without the insert. It's definitely pliable, not too stiff, but I can stand it up when it's empty and it doesn't fall over at all. If I have things in it and the weight is heavier on one side (like when I put my laptop in it), then it tends to lean over and sometimes fall, but that's the only time it does that.


oh great. Btw how have the straps and bottom corners held up till now? gonna use it for uni so need to make sure I spend my money wisely hah


----------



## itbagbaby

sup people, anyone with the CITY TOTE, how has the bag held up till now, esp the straps and bottom corners? I am gonna buy it for uni so was concerned. or any other tote recommendations that hold up well. thanks


----------



## SakuraSakura

I just purchased the Tom Wesselman CA121 Swinger from the outlet sale! When I saw it in store I liked it but I couldn't justify the hefty price tag... I'm glad I waited!


----------



## Alexa5

So another reveal …. I gave up 3 bags for this one!  It is the tooled tea rose Dinky and is hard to photograph well as the detail is better seen in person.  I love that it is purple inside the bag.  I added the strap from my pink top handle to bring out some of the colors, and of course added a tea rose charm, lol


----------



## couchette

Alexa5 said:


> So another reveal …. I gave up 3 bags for this one!  It is the tooled tea rose Dinky and is hard to photograph well as the detail is better seen in person.  I love that it is purple inside the bag.  I added the strap from my pink top handle to bring out some of the colors, and of course added a tea rose charm, lol
> 
> View attachment 5661823
> View attachment 5661824


Wow!!!!


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> So another reveal …. I gave up 3 bags for this one!  It is the tooled tea rose Dinky and is hard to photograph well as the detail is better seen in person.  I love that it is purple inside the bag.  I added the strap from my pink top handle to bring out some of the colors, and of course added a tea rose charm, lol
> 
> View attachment 5661823
> View attachment 5661824


It is amazing!


----------



## nyeredzi

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Fell for the deep Turquoise Tali. The leather is delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661522
> View attachment 5661523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the perfect charm for it.


Beautiful color! And you really did have the perfect charm for it.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> So another reveal …. I gave up 3 bags for this one!  It is the tooled tea rose Dinky and is hard to photograph well as the detail is better seen in person.  I love that it is purple inside the bag.  I added the strap from my pink top handle to bring out some of the colors, and of course added a tea rose charm, lol
> 
> View attachment 5661823
> View attachment 5661824



Wowsa, so pretty!  I don’t remember ever seeing any tearose done like that before — so fancy and elaborate!!!  Is that why it’s called “tooled” tearose?   Congrats on this gorgeous bag and enjoy .


----------



## TangerineKandy

itbagbaby said:


> sup people, anyone with the CITY TOTE, how has the bag held up till now, esp the straps and bottom corners? I am gonna buy it for uni so was concerned. or any other tote recommendations that hold up well. thanks


I have the Coach Kia tote in black and it's held up really well. I don't baby it at all. It gets crammed into the back seat, sits on the floor and it still looks amazing.


----------



## Alexa5

couchette said:


> Wow!!!!





whateve said:


> It is amazing!





Iamminda said:


> Wowsa, so pretty!  I don’t remember ever seeing any tearose done like that before — so fancy and elaborate!!!  Is that why it’s called “tooled” tearose?   Congrats on this gorgeous bag and enjoy .


Thank you!  It is my first time seeing it too, lol!  Even online it was hard to tell exactly what it looked like, and they are harder to find too.  I think the tooled is because some of the tea roses are metal?  That is my guess.  It is kind of a subtle bag at first look and then so much detail to be found.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Ama


Alexa5 said:


> So another reveal …. I gave up 3 bags for this one!  It is the tooled tea rose Dinky and is hard to photograph well as the detail is better seen in person.  I love that it is purple inside the bag.  I added the strap from my pink top handle to bring out some of the colors, and of course added a tea rose charm, lol
> 
> View attachment 5661823
> View attachment 5661824


Amazing detail on the tearoses!


----------



## couchette

Alexa5 said:


> Thank you!  It is my first time seeing it too, lol!  Even online it was hard to tell exactly what it looked like, and they are harder to find too.  I think the tooled is because some of the tea roses are metal?  That is my guess.  It is kind of a subtle bag at first look and then so much detail to be found.



I have the tea rose sandals,love them❤️!I’m so glad Coach brought back the tea rose purses


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> I wanted to join the Ruby club!    I found this one at a great price from a reseller.  It is cute and little, but still holds a nice amount.  Trying it out with two different straps.  I like both, can just decide on the given day if I want colorful or more basic.
> 
> View attachment 5659834
> View attachment 5659835


Congrats bag twin! I love both of your straps with this bag.


----------



## Lee22

Was able grab this one on FOS (addl 25% off) this week to test out. Pretty art on bag but will I wear it….will hold on for the holidays and see.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Lee22 said:


> Was able grab this one on FOS (addl 25% off) this week to test out. Pretty art on bag but will I wear it….will hold on for the holidays and see.
> 
> View attachment 5662879


It is very pretty! I love the one with the white daisy as well.


----------



## tealocean

HAZE MAT said:


> Officially got the Coach Tabby 26 in black pebbled leather as a gift for starting a new investment job.
> 
> View attachment 5661283


Congratulations on starting your new job and on the beautiful Tabby! That pebbled leather looks so good.


----------



## tealocean

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Fell for the deep Turquoise Tali. The leather is delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661522
> View attachment 5661523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the perfect charm for it.


I'm falling for that color and leather in your pictures!   Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> So another reveal …. I gave up 3 bags for this one!  It is the tooled tea rose Dinky and is hard to photograph well as the detail is better seen in person.  I love that it is purple inside the bag.  I added the strap from my pink top handle to bring out some of the colors, and of course added a tea rose charm, lol
> 
> View attachment 5661823
> View attachment 5661824


I was going to say WOW too! That is gorgeous! I love that you added the special tea rose touch!

I hope you'll show us some what's in my bag posts to show those vibrant colors inside your bags.


----------



## tealocean

couchette said:


> View attachment 5662288
> 
> 
> I have the tea rose sandals,love them❤️!I’m so glad Coach brought back the tea rose purses


Those are so lovely! I would wear those beauties in a lower heel.


----------



## Alexa5

tealocean said:


> I was going to say WOW too! That is gorgeous! I love that you added the special tea rose touch!
> 
> I hope you'll show us some what's in my bag posts to show those vibrant colors inside your bags.


Adding to that post in just a minute!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big and Sexy!!!!! $75 Mercari find
> Madison Large Pinnacle DS
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657549


Love a good drawstring bag. Great color and details.


coachlover90 said:


> Tabby 26, bold red!
> 
> View attachment 5658118


Gorgeous color.


Teagaggle said:


> My new beauties...Rogue top handle bags. Finally! Not that I need an excuse to splurge, but this year has been extra challenging & I'm rewarding my perseverance!
> 
> View attachment 5658220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658222


Love this bag. On my wishlist.


chocolateturtle said:


> My revel in black came today from the BF 25% off sale! The quality is really there, no stitching issues! The only disappointment is that it didn't come in a box, it just came in a plastic bag, at least it didn't arrive damaged at all.
> 
> View attachment 5658764


Black smooth leather and brass hardware are perfect. Charm twins.


holiday123 said:


> Stopped into Coach today to see the rogue 20. Love it and the smooth leather lining and super happy it was able to for my phone in the outer pocket. Pic next to rogue top handle for comparison.
> 
> Still debating getting the rogue top handle in the amber, but store had to order it while rogue 20 was in stock so made the decision for me.
> 
> View attachment 5659537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659538


Love the silver hardware. It pops with black leather.


Alexa5 said:


> I wanted to join the Ruby club!    I found this one at a great price from a reseller.  It is cute and little, but still holds a nice amount.  Trying it out with two different straps.  I like both, can just decide on the given day if I want colorful or more basic.
> 
> View attachment 5659834
> View attachment 5659835


Cute. Love the leather link straps.


daffyleigh said:


> Early Christmas present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660528


This Rogue takes me back to a kid watching Scooby Doo.


HAZE MAT said:


> Officially got the Coach Tabby 26 in black pebbled leather as a gift for starting a new investment job.
> 
> View attachment 5661283


Classy bag for new investment job.


Luvpurplepurses said:


> Fell for the deep Turquoise Tali. The leather is delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661522
> View attachment 5661523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the perfect charm for it.


Pretty color.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

I am always late to the game on styles but so happy I scored this beauty for a great deal!  She is sooo soft!


----------



## HeatherL

I just picked this up tonight!  I was planning on using it as a date night bag, but I can’t believe how much it actually holds.


----------



## Teagaggle

HeatherL said:


> I just picked this up tonight!  I was planning on using it as a date night bag, but I can’t believe how much it actually holds.
> View attachment 5666855
> View attachment 5666854


Absolutely beautiful! It's not a bag I'd typically choose but one, once I saw it in store, I've kept thinking about. You may have swayed me! Enjoy!


----------



## HeatherL

Teagaggle said:


> Absolutely beautiful! It's not a bag I'd typically choose but one, once I saw it in store, I've kept thinking about. You may have swayed me! Enjoy!


Thank you!  I agree, it was when I saw it in store and put my stuff in it, that I was 100% sold.  It’s such a pretty bag and will be awesome for nights out and more.


----------



## Iamminda

HeatherL said:


> I just picked this up tonight!  I was planning on using it as a date night bag, but I can’t believe how much it actually holds.
> View attachment 5666855
> View attachment 5666854



It’s SO pretty .  I love love love this bag and am waiting until I can break my “bag ban”  (or when it goes on sale).  Enjoy .


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

HeatherL said:


> I just picked this up tonight!  I was planning on using it as a date night bag, but I can’t believe how much it actually holds.
> View attachment 5666855
> View attachment 5666854


Gorgeous!  I didn’t know it came in this cobalt blue!  Such a wishlist bag


----------



## HeatherL

Iamminda said:


> It’s SO pretty .  I love love love this bag and am waiting until I can break my “bag ban”  (or when it goes on sale).  Enjoy .


Thank you!
I was waiting for a sale too but when I asked about it in store last Friday, I was told there was only 65 left in the warehouse.  I don’t know if this bag will make it to a sale, but it is coach after all so we will never know unless/until it happens.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MSB of the WIN - another CHEAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP find from PM


----------



## Crystalcoach

This is a very dangerous thread... 

I now have 8 new tabs open, drooling over bags I didn't even know I liked until I saw all y'all's pictures.


----------



## lemondln

Crystalcoach said:


> This is a very dangerous thread...
> 
> I now have 8 new tabs open, drooling over bags I didn't even know I liked until I saw all y'all's pictures.


I got a lot more bags after joining this forum.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Dove Grey Soft Tabby


----------



## Icecaramellatte

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Another crossed of my list…thanks Poo for sending me the link!!!!!
> Looks like she has never been used and wowowoza got her for $87!!!!
> Madison Pinnacle Gathered Caroline - retail $1200!!!!!!!
> Now a few more on my list to snag!!!!
> MADISON RULES!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5640645


I keep forgetting about mine. I babied her a bit. I need to pull out my first one.


J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> I am always late to the game on styles but so happy I scored this beauty for a great deal!  She is sooo soft!
> 
> View attachment 5666782


Agreed. I finally bought 2 at the end of the summer and I just love them. I bought 1 small 2 but I like the larger size more. I have my eye on one more. The gray and gunmetal is a nice combo. Nice buy. Enjoy!


----------



## Jereni

I debated a bunch of the Coachies while that collection was out, but in the end just nabbed one of the card cases. Pictured here with my Marlie.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I debated a bunch of the Coachies while that collection was out, but in the end just nabbed one of the card cases. Pictured here with my Marlie.
> 
> View attachment 5669895



Very cute!


----------



## Alexa5

Two reveals:  Denim tabby dressed up with the blue leather link strap, and an overseas Dinky dressed up with a leather link strap (it is a dark pink, I think it might be called Rouge based off another Dinky I had owned in the past).


----------



## Tygriss

I picked up these two over the weekend. The Luna, I got to customize, but had to pick it up a week later due to timing. The little bag is my first Tea Rose! I have no idea what I'll carry in it, but it's too cute. (Actually, my son picked it out for me, and I couldn't say no.)
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'll probably layer these two, can you layer bags? Why not?!


----------



## laurenrr

Tygriss said:


> I picked up these two over the weekend. The Luna, I got to customize, but had to pick it up a week later due to timing. The little bag is my first Tea Rose! I have no idea what I'll carry in it, but it's too cute. (Actually, my son picked it out for me, and I couldn't say no.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670387
> 
> 
> I'll probably layer these two, can you layer bags? Why not?!
> View attachment 5670388


i love both of those!


----------



## Alexa5

Tygriss said:


> I picked up these two over the weekend. The Luna, I got to customize, but had to pick it up a week later due to timing. The little bag is my first Tea Rose! I have no idea what I'll carry in it, but it's too cute. (Actually, my son picked it out for me, and I couldn't say no.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670387
> 
> 
> I'll probably layer these two, can you layer bags? Why not?!
> View attachment 5670388


I love both of them too!  I think the Luna looks awesome with the pins, and I love those tea rose crossbodies


----------



## TangerineKandy

Tygriss said:


> I picked up these two over the weekend. The Luna, I got to customize, but had to pick it up a week later due to timing. The little bag is my first Tea Rose! I have no idea what I'll carry in it, but it's too cute. (Actually, my son picked it out for me, and I couldn't say no.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670387
> 
> 
> I'll probably layer these two, can you layer bags? Why not?!
> View attachment 5670388


These are both sooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Two reveals:  Denim tabby dressed up with the blue leather link strap, and an overseas Dinky dressed up with a leather link strap (it is a dark pink, I think it might be called Rouge based off another Dinky I had owned in the past).
> 
> View attachment 5670328
> View attachment 5670329



So pretty !  Also, I love the look of these ombré leather links — are they comfy and light?  Glad to see you added a denim bag to your lovely collection


----------



## Iamminda

Tygriss said:


> I picked up these two over the weekend. The Luna, I got to customize, but had to pick it up a week later due to timing. The little bag is my first Tea Rose! I have no idea what I'll carry in it, but it's too cute. (Actually, my son picked it out for me, and I couldn't say no.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670387
> 
> 
> I'll probably layer these two, can you layer bags? Why not?!
> View attachment 5670388



I adore that tearose bag and wished they had made it at least as big as the bigger heart bag.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> So pretty !  Also, I love the look of these ombré leather links — are they comfy and light?  Glad to see you added a denim bag to your lovely collection


Thanks!  I do have the denim hayden but had been wanting another larger one at some point but was waiting for it to be cheaper.  

I am kind of obsessed with these link straps, can you tell?  lol!  They are very light and comfy depending on the carry.  These are comfortable because they are short and I use them for hand carry and occasional shoulder carry with bags that are not all that heavy.  There are the long version of these straps, and they can be less comfortable depending on the weight of the bag--if heavy they might not be very comfortable as it could dig in more.  I don't have the longer ones but have tried them out.  

I love to touch these straps though, as they are so light and feel fun to play around with


----------



## Tygriss

Alexa5 said:


> ....
> 
> I love to touch these straps though, as they are so light and feel fun to play around with


I had no idea how light the leather wrapped chains were until I felt them in person! They're very easy to carry. I guess I was expecting them to be leather covered brass .


----------



## tealocean

Tygriss said:


> I picked up these two over the weekend. The Luna, I got to customize, but had to pick it up a week later due to timing. The little bag is my first Tea Rose! I have no idea what I'll carry in it, but it's too cute. (Actually, my son picked it out for me, and I couldn't say no.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670387
> 
> 
> I'll probably layer these two, can you layer bags? Why not?!
> View attachment 5670388


That's a great pair! It is so fun to see your customization combined with the tea rose, and how sweet your son picked out the tea rose for you. I love that!


----------



## DMVLux

Loving the Cary crossbody that I had to get it in another color (black). And I'm also eyeing it the Flax color.


----------



## laurenrr

Sweetie and Revel


----------



## whateve

laurenrr said:


> Sweetie and Revel
> 
> View attachment 5671082


I love Sweetie's hands and feet!


----------



## nyeredzi

laurenrr said:


> Sweetie and Revel
> 
> View attachment 5671082


Two of my favorites from Coach this year. Lucky you. Sweetie looks so full of anticipation for Christmas


----------



## pursefreak85

Just got this purse on clearance from Dillards, for 138$! I love her! Was wrapped beautifully too!


----------



## pursefreak85

Excuse the mess on my bed, was taking a nap then I heard the fedex truck! Was to excited to make my bed 1st!


----------



## houseof999

pursefreak85 said:


> Excuse the mess on my bed, was taking a nap then I heard the fedex truck! Was to excited to make my bed 1st!


Congrats! Gorgeous color! I wanted something in this color but can't decide so it's best I don't make a choice. You all know I have enough bags.


----------



## Teagaggle

Spied this Charlie 28 in Taupe w silver hardware @ TJ Maxx yesterday. I'm a sucker for this combo. I've noticed many of the TJs around me have gotten a small & random assortment of nice Coach bags, from this, to totes & even some quilted pieces.


----------



## IntheOcean

laurenrr said:


> Sweetie and Revel
> 
> View attachment 5671082


Wow, such a fun and quirky bag!! Congrats.


----------



## DMVLux

Coach was having an additional sale off and I had to get the Cary crossbody in the Flax color. Do I need 3 of the same bag, of course not but I couldn't help it...I need help...hahaha!

Btw, this is my first time buying from the Coach website and the packaging is impressive....better than LV.


----------



## HeatherL

DMVLux said:


> Coach was having an additional sale off and I had to get the Cary crossbody in the Flax color. Do I need 3 of the same bag, of course not but I couldn't help it...I need help...hahaha!
> 
> Btw, this is my first time buying from the Coach website and the packaging is impressive....better than LV.
> View attachment 5677033
> 
> View attachment 5677034
> 
> View attachment 5677032


I did the same thing!  I started with the pine green and loved it so much that when Macys had a sale, I got the signature (not including the denim, this was my first signature bag in 20 years).  Next was the deep berry that went on a deeper discount and with the Macys $ I made, I got it for $103.  Yes, I now have three of the same bags but it’s just such a great bag.  The quality is excellent and it’s such an easy grab and go as well as the perfect size.
I hope you enjoy as much as I have been.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

DMVLux said:


> Coach was having an additional sale off and I had to get the Cary crossbody in the Flax color. Do I need 3 of the same bag, of course not but I couldn't help it...I need help...hahaha!
> 
> Btw, this is my first time buying from the Coach website and the packaging is impressive....better than LV.
> View attachment 5677033
> 
> View attachment 5677034
> 
> View attachment 5677032


I love these colors. Congrats!  Enjoy.


----------



## coachlover90

Coach canvas spin tote 42!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Received this beauty from DH for Christmas!!


----------

